#kubuntu 2005-07-18
<chris12349> try typing "I can't play mp3s" ubuntu
<chris12349> in google
<jeanluc> dammit
<jeanluc> can you get to the first link?
<chris12349> sure
<jeanluc> I can;t
<jeanluc> its down
<spermie_411> i need some help i got the cedega.tgz file on my desktop but im not sure how to install it?
<jeanluc> google it
<jeanluc> thats there answer for everthing
<spermie_411> =(
<spermie_411> google isnt good at explaining
<spermie_411> just finding
<chris12349> um yeah it is
<chris12349> ask your question in quotes. its great
<apokryphos> Quotes for a phrase search
<apokryphos> very handy
<jeanluc> ok
<jeanluc> all the link  pertatianing to mp3 in ubuntu
<jeanluc> are down
<jeanluc> "I can't play mp3s" ubuntu
<jeanluc> so please
<jeanluc> guide me
<apokryphos> jeanluc: have you tried playing mp3s in other mp3 players?
<jeanluc> yes
<jeanluc> bmp
<apokryphos> and they all don't work?
<jeanluc> xmms
<jeanluc> yes
<jeanluc> none
<jeanluc> but .wav
<apokryphos> for bmp you need gstreamer0.8-mad I believe
<jeanluc> and stuff do
<apokryphos> did you install that first?
<jeanluc> I dloaded gstreamer
<jeanluc> mad
<apokryphos> type sudo alsamixer... can you just verify that Main and PCM are up
<jeanluc> ya
<jeanluc> there up
<jeanluc> in green
<apokryphos> And if you're not getting mp3 player output then it's not really a #kubuntu issue
<jeanluc> im in #kubuntu
<apokryphos> exactly
<jeanluc> so what
<apokryphos> If it's not working in others too, you're likely to have more luck in #ubuntu
<jeanluc> #ubuntu
<nikkia> jeanluc, as i told you earlier, its because you probably have the output set to the wrong plugin, and arts is blocking access to the sound card
<nikkia> either setup arts as the output plugin for your media player(s), or configure dmix, the choice is yours
<apokryphos> nikkia: wouldn't it refuse to play at all, rather than give no sound output in that case?
<nikkia> apokryphos: no, i've seen it do both
<apokryphos> Seems odd that he can play other audio types...
<jeanluc> I can play mp3
<jeanluc> just no sound
<jeanluc> no errors
<jeanluc> but no sound
<chris12349> you did unmute in alsaconf right?
<jeanluc> how do you do that
<chris12349> actually if you can hear sound in other apps that probably isn't it
<jeanluc> ok in beep
<jeanluc> its says out put plugin is also 0.9.7
<jeanluc> alsa*
<nikkia> jeanluc, try 'artsplay some_mp3_file.mp3' from the command line, where 'some_mp3_file.mp3' is the filename for a mp3 file in the directory you're in
<spermie_411> anyone in here use cedega??
<chris12349> yeah
<spermie_411> you have the .deb file for cedega?
<chris12349> no they have an autopackage or something 
<chris12349> ahh
<chris12349> but you have to subscribe... I get it now ;)
<jeanluc> nothing happens
<spermie_411> cheap <~~ trade ya something for it ;-)
<jeanluc> I have tried mp3's in every media player and installed gstreamer mad but no mp3s is working but .wav works so can some one help me play mp3
* apokryphos wonders if attempting to make debs gets easier
<nikkia> it really agrevates me, wtf are we still walking newbies thru the same sound configuration nightmare that we had to walk them thru in 2000 ?
<apokryphos> jeanluc: evidently people have tried to help you; evidently, this isn't really the channel for it anyhow
<nikkia> why can't alsa enable dmix if it detects that the sound hw doesn't support multi-client ?
<apokryphos> nikkia: I critisize the process, and yet it's so irresistable :P
<apokryphos> Makes me almost like Windoze
<nikkia> so little hw supports multi-client anyway, just enable dmix, and let people turn it off, ffs
<nikkia> apokryphos: lets not even get on the 'support mixed sample rates when they clearly don't work' issue :P
<nikkia> i thought the whole point of alsa was 'OSS is broken, lets do something that works' not 'lets recreate the nightmare with a different twist'
<apokryphos> the poor sound guys get critisized a lot, poor fellows. Suffice it to say the guys at aRts must have got a lot of grief
<nikkia> apokryphos: i question the whole point of 'sound servers' anyway
<nikkia> they just annoy people, and get in the way
<jeanluc> ya
<jeanluc> it really annoys me
<jeanluc> only thing I miss from windows
<nikkia> (yes, i know, arts does far more than just interface to the sound hardware, but still, do we need it as 'a sound server' ?
<jeanluc> is mp3
<jeanluc> well
<jeanluc> I can always resort to using
<apokryphos> nikkia: isn't it still officially undeveloped now?
<jeanluc> an
<jeanluc> eek
<jeanluc> stereo
<nikkia> apokryphos: arts? i don't think so
<apokryphos> Only thing I miss from Windoze is... viruses
<jeanluc> I miss mp3
<aseigo> nikkia: yes, such a thing tends to be needed
<nikkia> aseigo: based on what?
<aseigo> nikkia: we need codecs to decode media, we need a way to mix audio on the fly both locally and remotely
<apokryphos> nikkia: hm, maybe it was just the original author of it
<nikkia> aseigo: no, mixing on the fly should be the domain of the sound drivers
<jeanluc> ok well im out for a while
<aseigo> nikkia: *cough*portability*cough*
<jeanluc> tty and thanks for help
<nikkia> aseigo: as for decoding media and handling local and remote audio, nothing there demands something that blocks all other audio access
<aseigo> nikkia: as soon as there is a single driver spec that does that across the domain of OSes we support, hell ya!
<aseigo> nikkia: that still leaves us with codecs and such things
<aseigo> if your card supports hardware mixing, the audioserver shouldn't block
<aseigo> if your card doesn't support hardware mixing, you need the software to do it
<nikkia> aseigo: maybe you missed when i said 'hardly any (consumer) hw supports multi-card (at the hardware level)'
<aseigo> right.. which is why we have sound servers ...
<nikkia> aseigo: which end up blocking, because there are 300 different audio access methods in use
<aseigo> which is why in kde4 we're going to pick one that's in use by more than just us
<aseigo> that was, actually, the hope with arts except the rest of the world is full of NIH
<nikkia> i run a gtk/gnome app, oh sorry, arts is blocking esd, i run a non-gnome/non-kde app, oh, sorry arts is blocking alsa/oss  and so on
<aseigo> remember back when we DIDN'T have sound servers as the status quo?
<nikkia> aseigo: you mean the OSS days? OSS was broken from day 1
<aseigo> and to have sound come from cdp you had to QUIT xmms?
<nikkia> heck, it was broken on sunos where /dev/dsp was stolen from :)
<aseigo> nikkia:re: the arts blocking ... two things: for now there is artsdsp
<aseigo> second: i'm sure you caught the bit where i said we're attempting to address this in kde4?
<nikkia> aseigo: i've never gotten anything but broken up spluttery audio out of artsdsp
<aseigo> that's unfortunate
<nikkia> and java especially doesn't like being wrapped
<nikkia> no matter if you use artsdsp or aoss, the CPU usage pegs at max
<aseigo> how fast is your cpu?
<nikkia> 2.8GHz
<aseigo> heh.. ok, that's wildly wrong
<apokryphos> pretty interesting article: http://www.arts-project.org/doc/arts-maintenance.html
<nikkia> btw, i hope to god when you say 'address it in kde4' you don't mean 'use JACK'
<aseigo> no, because jack doesn't do what we need
* aseigo ponders just how silly nikkia thinks we are =)
<nikkia> yeah, it also doesn't work without using the artsd output plugin here :/
<fromoze> hi,  kde4 will use gstreamer, no?
<fromoze> I'm courious about that :)
<aseigo> it might
<aseigo> gstreamer and nmm seem to be the two most likely contenders at this point
<aseigo> either way, it will just be the "default" engine
<apokryphos> is aRts developed at the moment?
<aseigo> most applications will simply use the kde audio classes for doing the basics which will then feed into a given back end
<fromoze> Yeah, the flexible kde-way :)
<aseigo> apokryphos: no
<aseigo> which will allow us to have a recommended configuration, but also allow people to swap things out easily if they need/want to
<aseigo> including us ;)
<apokryphos> so how do you like kubuntu aseigo? Been using it long? :)
<apokryphos> aseigo: sudo is the way to go, remember ;-)
<aseigo> haha. oh god not that conversation again! ;)
<aseigo> um.. i've been using it for a couple months i guess
* apokryphos feels the urgency to point out another Microsoft classic: http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ie/checkos.mspx
<aseigo> not long.
<aseigo> i'm still using suse as my primary desktop .. kubuntu is for a work project really
<fromoze> I like gstreamer, It'll make easier the distribution without pripietary-codecs and the instalation to the users
<aseigo> oooh.. we should alias kde-config --version to winver ;)
<apokryphos> Note: These instructions do not apply to Apple Macintosh computers
<nikkia> aseigo: surely the problem is going to be that with kde4 we'll have the requirement for the NEW sound server running, plus artsd for those kde3 apps that haven't been updated, plus esd for those gnome apps we occasionally use, plus alsa configured with dmix and oss compatibility for those obscure apps like java and such that won't talk to anything less than 15 years old?
<apokryphos> I wonder if it works on Linux...
<othernoob> nikkia are you familiar with printing problems?
<fromoze> Suse is the main distro between kde deloppers finally :/
<nikkia> othernoob: not really
<apokryphos> no idea what the traffic is really like, but it seems to me like people are straying from SuSE
<aseigo> nikkia: so we shouldn't move forward and fix things because the old way is broken?
<aseigo> nikkia: or are you just pissy about audio
* apokryphos thinks Linus doesn't use it anymore
<nikkia> aseigo: well, it just seems like each time, it gets worse
<aseigo> nikkia: so let me ask you then. what would be a good and realistic solution.
<McScruff> what is the best sound server?
<crimsun> avoid a sound server period.
<aseigo> McScruff: which ever one we pick in kde4 ;)
<aseigo> crimsun: you must've skipped over the "realistic" bit
<crimsun> alsa has a library-level dmix hack.
<nikkia> aseigo: if things are to be fixed, they should be fixed *system wide* not in a tiny corner of the system at a time
<fromoze> McScruff: a multi-channel soundcard ?
<othernoob> i have a b/w laser printer and a pdf with a tiny little bit of colour in it. and it won't print it :/
<aseigo> nikkia: i'll explain it again for you:
<othernoob> it prints everything else just fine
<crimsun> aseigo: so did gstreamer, arts, nas, and polypaudio.
<aseigo> by having a kde audio layer, the majority of kde apps won't care what's under it
<aseigo> by providing a recommened audio engine that we pick from the current stable of worthy, actively developed audio systems out there today we begin to see the way forward to creating a standard
<fromoze> dmix do the sound mix? I think it only works by hardware mix, no?
<crimsun> fromoze: dmix doesn't care about the hardware.
<aseigo> crimsun: what's your point exactly? we cant rely on alsa, if that's your thought
<nikkia> fromoze: no, dmix is software mixing, its for when you don't have hardware mixing
<crimsun> aseigo: there is no adequate solution.
* aseigo says something about codecs again
<aseigo> crimsun: again, you're missing the "realistic" bit
<aseigo> crimsun: since we can't ship a silent kde, we have to find something that is as good as possible
<fromoze> I try to use dmix on a integrated soundcard and It doesn't works... well, it was on year 2003 XD
<crimsun> aseigo: and what, praytell, is that? that automatically rules out esound, arts, nas, and polypaudio.
* apokryphos is more hopeful of improvements in Konqueror, and use of space etc.
<aseigo> i know a lot of people are pissy about audio (despite arts haven gotten fairly decent at the end here), but it gets a bit tiresome to hear the goth-teenager attitude "it all sucks. why bother."
<crimsun> aseigo: I do alsa. I know it sucks. Tell me what's better.
<aseigo> crimsun: woah! and that list didn't include EITHER of the ones i mentioned earlier! imagine that!
<nikkia> aseigo: you think i'm a goth teenager? i'm impressed
<crimsun> (for that matter, I'm not a goth teenager either ;)
<aseigo> nikkia: no, it's just the sad depressive attitude that doesn't lead to solutions =)
<nikkia> aseigo, no, the attitude that doesn't lead to solutions is 'we'll fix it in our project, rest of the software universe be damned', which is what has happened every other time
<aseigo> nikkia: the "if we fix it, it'll suck for all the old apps" concept is a good example of that.
<aseigo> nikkia: if we can't win in your mind, well, that's unfortunate. the best we can do is to avoid the same mistakes in the future and provide a better experience then
<aseigo> nikkia: you really aren't reading what i'm writing at all are you?
<nikkia> asegio, it needs to be fixed at the system-wide level, it needs the co-operation of the alsa people, the freebsd people, etc etc
<aseigo> nikkia: i've explained it twice now.
<fromoze> The problem about mixing for me is that now a soundcard with multi-channel is really expensive (>80). I really love my old soundblaster live! nowdays, most of the soundcards are f** win-soundcards :(
<aseigo> well fine, when they get their act together, what a frabjous day it will be
<aseigo> and then we'll just have to get the hardware people on board and then we only have codecs and network trasnparency to deal with!
<crimsun> um, there isn't very much push from the non-Linux side for ALSA, I'm afraid.
<aseigo> of course not
<aseigo> so... REALISTICALLY we need/want something that: provides codecs, mixing and network trans of some sort and that is portable
<aseigo> we could bitch and moan about it, but that won't bring linux and bsd closer together.. 
<aseigo> hell, it won't even get the linux audio up to where we need it to be =)
<crimsun> I'm not arguing to bring Linux and *BSD closer.
<nikkia> aseigo: i fail to see why all those have to be in one package
<aseigo> our job is to get a desktop evnironment out that allows you to play sound
<aseigo> nikkia: they don't, but the total solution needs to cover those bases
<crimsun> frankly, that's overextending imo
<aseigo> overextending?
<aseigo> heh
<crimsun> network sound is a great _idea_
<aseigo> which part is overextending exactly?
<aseigo> and used in thin client computing.
<aseigo> and NMM has shown it to be pretty doable
<tommy> hi I'm not able to play mp3's with mpg123 or mpg321 what mistake I do?
<crimsun> and NMM layers on what?
<crimsun> (I'm not arguing; I'm interested)
<wdsl> Hi,
<aseigo> crimsun: on top of whatever the underlying OS provides
<crimsun> tommy: I presume you're using arts in a default Kubuntu?
<tommy> exactly
<aseigo> hrm. their web server seems to be down atm
<crimsun> tommy: you could use artsdsp if I remember correctly
<crimsun> artsdsp mpg123 ...
<nikkia> there's a version of mpg123 out there that can output directly to arts
<crimsun> or simply set the timeout-and-release to a shorter idle period
<nikkia> i doubt its packaged tho
<tommy> I don't think is audio mistake...it says "no such file or directory" :=(
<crimsun> aseigo: I presume you mean the one based in Saarland?
<wdsl> do anyone know kanotix and the radeon-installer.sh? is there a simialar thing in ubuntu?
<tommy> I go with shell in the directory of files...
* aseigo heads to the coffee shop to do a little hacking
<fromoze> Once I read about a blogger cliente on kontact, but I can't find moer info about on the net. Some one has info about?
<jeanluc> w00t w00t
* FractuS hi everybody
<FractuS> this is only in english?
<uniq> hi fractus. yes, this channel is english.
<othernoob> would anyone happen to know how to print coloured pdfs in black/white?
<fromoze> there's kubuntu-es if you prefer spanish :)
<FractuS> fromoze: thats rigth thnks
<FractuS> othernoob: yo want no colors?
<othernoob> FractuS: yes
<FractuS> othernoob: well in the postscript driver conf you change to print in gray scale
<othernoob> FractuS: where do i find that?
<FractuS> othernoob: humm ex: in the print dialog (any app) you click on advanced or properties of printer. then choose te option 
<othernoob> FractuS: i don't find that option in kpdf
<_ubuntu> muh
<wdsl> did anyone know where i can get my kernel sources?
<crimsun> wdsl: linux-source-2.6.10
<wdsl> a thx
<FractuS> othernoob: waith
<othernoob> yes?
<FractuS> othernoob: :S sorry i'm no have that app-  simply find a printer controler (spool controler) and find the options
<othernoob> FractuS: do you know how to print with xpdf using cups?
<FractuS> othernoob: it uses lpr backend uh!.. it sends the buffer direct to printer :S 
<othernoob> shouldn't it be possible to use cups as well?
<FractuS> cups = Common Unix Printer Server
<othernoob> i know
<FractuS> humm if cups is not runnig you dont print any file [sorry by my english] 
<FractuS> othernoob: remove the colour cartigre
<FractuS> ;)
<othernoob> FractuS: it's a b/w laser printer
<ep> An app I want depends on  libcurl3(>= 7.13.0-1) and libcurl3-dev(>= 7.13.0-1).  Is this package available for kubuntu?
<FractuS> sorry find logs in email lists
<FractuS> ep: you try to know wath's the main package that content it next download and install it
<ep> FractuS, I don't understand that sentence.  What is "wath's"
<FractuS> ep: find the main package that contents libcurl3 and libcurl3-dev  .. try in http://rpmfind.net  next find a .deb version
<ep> ok I'll see what i can do, thanks
<FractuS> todo bien
<FractuS> this chann do not move :S
* FractuS is away: Salgo por un rato, ahora regreso
<McScruff> what do you need to compile amsn
<seth_k> it's in synaptic... why compile it?
<seth_k> newer version?
<McScruff> i want the cvs
<McScruff> has webcam :)
<seth_k> :)
<seth_k> sudo apt-get build-dep amsn
<seth_k> that command pulls in all dependencies needed for compilation :)
<McScruff> oooo
<seth_k> looks like 38, 6.8 MB
* seth_k sighs happily
<seth_k> Ubuntu pwns so hard
<seth_k> am trying to fix this Windows box
<seth_k> and I can't even reinstall Windows, it's so messed up
<PenguinBoy> hey hey hey geeks, nerds, and Linux gurus
<seth_k> but a Warty LiveCD boots quite happily
* FractuS is away: Salgo por un rato, ahora regreso
* FractuS is back (gone 00:00:03)
<seth_k> http://support.invisionfree.com/index.php?showtopic=99064&st=15&#entry2220256
<seth_k> bah, wrong channel
<sproingie> argh.  kpdf is broken after upgrading to 3.4.1
<sproingie> doesn't show any text, just occasional symbols
<FractuS> download Acrobat Reader 7.0 
<sproingie> for amd64?
<sproingie> it wasn't broken until the last upgrade
<FractuS> :O dont worry, you download the tgz and then you $sudo alien acroread-7***** it's all
<sproingie> for amd64.  how nice that they make it for amd64
<sproingie> because last time i used the 32 bit reader, it simply crashed immediately
<sproingie> guess i'll ask on #kde
<FractuS> sproingie: your kernel runs ok?
<sproingie> this is not helping the kpdf situation
<seth_k> reinstall kpdf? I've never had an issue :/
<seth_k> is there a newer version in Breezy? John could backport it for you; he has an AMD64
<FractuS> jeje.. sure.. erase dir $HOME./kde/apps/config/kpdf <- i'not complety sure that directory
<thomas> any body here
<seth_k> yes, 64 of us
<seth_k> well, 63. One's a bot.
<seth_k> :D
<thomas> guy's how to lock control center ?
<thomas> any software out of there ?
<FractuS> if you erase the first conf of that app and it does not solve your problem propably you need to recompile it! :D
<FractuS> thomas: kontrolcenter?
<seth_k> lock it? you have to use your password to change things in it anyways...
<thomas> ?
<thomas> ok seth_, and hot to prefent user from change wallpaper ?
<McScruff> umount: /Storage: device is busy - how can i unbusy it
<thomas> have searching on kde.org and nothing found
<supernix> HELP
<supernix> HELP
<supernix> I still can't get any answers on how to play Midi files I tried Kmid and that was a no go
<seth_k> McScruff: end any programs using it
<McScruff> ii dont know what is
<supernix> I installed Timidity and that is command line driven
<seth_k> thomas: you are trying to make some sort of kiosk?
<seth_k> thomas: http://jriddell.org/programs/kiosk-article.html
<FractuS> supernix: probably your sound card needs a other module run in the kernel <- i'm not sure
<McScruff> how do i format a hdd
<aseigo> seth_k: kiosk ROCKS
<seth_k> aseigo: word, hence I promote it
<aseigo> seth_k: i'm actually doing a workshop on it at akademy this year; did one here in calgary a couple weeks ago
<aseigo> seth_k: never fails to blow people away =)
<seth_k> haha, excellent
<aseigo> seth_k: where abouts are you locatd?
<seth_k> aseigo: Missouri, USA
<FractuS> me: Pereira, Colombia
<aseigo> much open source happening in your areas?
<aseigo> and, just because i have a particular interest in it, KDE?
<seth_k> KDE is my interest too
<seth_k> but not terribly much so, no :(
<sproingie> blowing away kpdf settings and reinstalling kpdf didnt help
<seth_k> am looking into starting a LUG at my uni
<seth_k> and have been handing out Ubuntu CDs like mad ;)
<aseigo> sproingie: what are you hoping to accomplish?
<aseigo> seth_k: nice
<seth_k> his kpdk keeps crashing
<aseigo> sproingie: backtrace?
<seth_k> s/kpdk/kpdf
<sproingie> it doesn't crash
<sproingie> it just doesn't display most of the doc
<sproingie> blank space where text should be
<seth_k> oh right
<aseigo> oh ... that's not good =/
<aseigo> (to state the bleeding obvious)
<sproingie> kghostview renders it fine
<sproingie> but i can't search in it
<aseigo> sproingie: is this a pdf or a ps file?
<sproingie> aseigo: pdf
<aseigo> sproingie: is it a publicly available pdf, that i could test?
<sproingie> hey acroread actually works on my system now, so there's a possibility
<sproingie> aseigo: sure, lemme find the filename
<aseigo> sproingie: great =)
<sproingie> 25366616.pdf google for it
<sproingie> it's an intel reference manual
<McScruff> how can i format a storage hdd
<sproingie> ftp://download.intel.com/design/Pentium4/manuals/25366616.pdf
<FractuS> sproingie: me compile them on mi machine v7.0 last version and works OK
<seth_k> 537 / 640 MB
<seth_k> come to me, hoary liveCD
<McScruff> i got the printed discs :)
<McScruff> live and install ones
<McScruff> ooo
<seth_k> :( mine haven't come yet
<seth_k> dunno why
<seth_k> seems like everyone else's have :P
<aseigo> sproingie: well, it works here with svn trunk =)
<IceDC571> is kynaptic based on apt-get or aptitude?
<McScruff> i took it off someone who came into college with a load
<seth_k> they're all based off the apt libraries
<aseigo> IceDC571: synaptic
<sproingie> aseigo: *sigh* ... maybe if i run kpdf from commandline i'll get interesting output
<aseigo> IceDC571: and it uses apt-get in the back end
<IceDC571> hmm.. does kynaptic offer any purge-like options?
<McScruff> what tool cn i use to format this fuckin fat32 hdd
<sproingie> lot of lines like this:
<sproingie> couldn't open fontconfigs chosen font with Xft!!!
<aseigo> MCCPicky: mkfs
<sproingie> though i get that on a lot of apps, and it's usually harmless
<IceDC571> McScruff: qparted
<IceDC571> or is it qtparted?
* FractuS bye people
<aseigo> FractuS: see ya
<IceDC571> bye FractuS 
<FractuS> ;)
<McScruff> ty
<sproingie> the print preview in kpdf works fine tho
<sproingie> looks like print preview == kghostview
<IceDC571> does anyone ever try 'sudo kate filename' in the terminal? it always crashes for me. is there something else i should use?
* IceDC571 is new to kde.. just switched from gnome
<aseigo> IceDC571: kdesu
<aseigo> IceDC571: in fact.. do this:
<seth_k> yeah, I actually bugreported that back in the day. Turns out KDE apps aren't to be used with sudo
<seth_k> so kdesu is your friend
<aseigo> IceDC571: alt+f2 (brings up the run dialog), kate filename, alt+o (for options), alt-u (for run as different user) throw in the password, hit enter
<aseigo> IceDC571: tres nice
<IceDC571> hmm.. i never heard of kdesu
<IceDC571> !info kdesu
<aseigo> IceDC571: and if you do that a lot, you can make an entry on your panel or the desktop for that
<IceDC571> i guess its not a package
<seth_k> we don't have ubotu here
<IceDC571> seth_k: yeah we do :)
<seth_k> try that in #ubuntu
<seth_k> whoa
<seth_k> ubotu is here now
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, seth_k
<seth_k> hehe
<crimsun> ubotu doesn't listen in here
<aseigo> no, it's in libs/base
<ubotu> I don't know, crimsun
<crimsun> he's a bit loony
<aseigo> a bit yes
<IceDC571> sure...
<IceDC571> !info kde
<ubotu> kde: (The K Desktop Environment), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 5:42ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 7 kB, Installed size: 40 kB
<crimsun> see?
<crimsun> :p
<IceDC571> now whos saying ubotu doesnt listen?? hah
<liz4rd> !info my_bum
<liz4rd> dam
<crimsun> no abusing the bot
<liz4rd> LOL
<liz4rd> i abused it with my_bum XD
<seth_k> rolleye
<IceDC571> hmm.. i wonder why kde 3.4.1 never made the official repos?
<liz4rd> seth_k: DO YOU HAVE NO EMOTION!!!
<crimsun> because it came out after we froze
<IceDC571> ohh and i guess the repos people are picky about what to update in there
<liz4rd> nothing really, you?
<crimsun> for hoary or hoary-updates?
<IceDC571> both
<crimsun> nothing will go into hoary period. hoary-updates is a slim possibility.
<IceDC571> crimsun: i see, i never noticed that
<IceDC571> crimsun: i look at the official debian repos and they seem to have most of the latest packages.. but i installed kde and they only got ver 3.2, strange
<crimsun> sarge shipped with 3.3.x iirc
<IceDC571> yeah it was somewhere around there
<crimsun> yep, 3.3.2ish
<crimsun> and 3.4.1 is in experimental
<IceDC571> yeah i was running main, testing, unstable, contrib
<IceDC571> then i switched back to ubuntu because it took forever to configure my system under debian
<IceDC571> it took the whole day to make my system work like the default settings in kubuntu
<IceDC571> then i noticed debian only had xfree86 instead of xorg
<crimsun> Debian's XFree86 is solid
<seth_k> xorg just entered unstable
<seth_k> albeit pretty broken still
<seth_k> hmm, question. My Kubuntu laptop is great about opening files from an sftp connection directly, and editing live. On my Kubuntu desktop, same setup, it insists on downloading a local copy of the file, and only re-uploading once I close the program. Any ideas?
<etistakilla> every executable file I download won't run.... "cannot execute binary file" could someone please help?
<seth_k> etistakilla: there are few linux executables you can download
<seth_k> what are you trying to run?
<IceDC571> !info locales
<ubotu> locales: (GNU C Library: National Language (locale) data [support] ), section base, is standard. Version: 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 (hoary), Packaged size: 3105 kB, Installed size: 10384 kB
<IceDC571> !info ubuntu-base
<ubotu> ubuntu-base: (The Ubuntu base system), section base, is optional. Version: 0.43 (hoary), Packaged size: 5 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<etistakilla> im trying to run RAR
<dinocore> i like kubuntu
<crimsun> well I like kubun, too
<seth_k> etistakilla: where did you get it?
<etistakilla> the os?
<seth_k> no, rar
<etistakilla> from rarsoft.com
<seth_k> there's your first issue
<seth_k> you need to use apt and get it from there
<etistakilla> that doesnt work
<arcanistherogue> y helo thar
<arcanistherogue> hey guys, i have a question about the panels
<seth_k> why doesn't unrar-nonfree work
<seth_k> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 82 kB, Installed size: 208 kB
<etistakilla> one sec
<seth_k> arcanistherogue: just jump in and ask
<arcanistherogue> k
<arcanistherogue> how do i make them opaque, not fully transparent?
<kalenedrael> panels, hmm
<arcanistherogue> and how do i remove those little ridgy things on the left of an applet when you hover over it? 
<kalenedrael> go to the control center
<arcanistherogue> k
<kalenedrael> the little ridgy things?
<arcanistherogue> yeah
<arcanistherogue> hover over the trash or something
<kalenedrael> oh, the handles, i don't think you can remove them
<arcanistherogue> oh ok
<arcanistherogue> so im in the control center
<seth_k> no, you can remove the handles
<arcanistherogue> how so?
<seth_k> right click panel > configure panel > Appearance > Advanced Options > Hide
<kalenedrael> go to desktop -> panels
<kalenedrael> appearance
<arcanistherogue> oh ok
<arcanistherogue> i got the panels away, now for this
<kalenedrael> in the transparency section go to "advanced options"
<arcanistherogue> yeah?
<kalenedrael> yeah, should be self-explanatory
<arcanistherogue> tint amount?
<arcanistherogue> k
<arcanistherogue> thanks alot 
<seth_k> etistakilla: just talk here, not in PM
<seth_k> etistakilla: sudo aptitude install unrar-nonfree
<etistakilla> aight
<etistakilla> thanks man
<seth_k> no problem
<arcanistherogue> wow thanks alot guys this is nifty
<arcanistherogue> say guys, is there any books that you reccomend i could pick up about linux tolearn the basic things?
<arcanistherogue> afl
<arcanistherogue> *afk
<seth_k> books never seemed like a good option to me
<seth_k> internet is much more useful and more current
<NamShub> hola
<seth_k> hi
<arcanistherogue> back
<supernix> anyone know how I could get my local messages from the system to email to a pop3 address ?
<arcanistherogue> hey does anyone know a good program to rip mp3s off of a cd?
<arcanistherogue> or how to get dev-C++ and IDLE for python on my computer?
<arcanistherogue> well nvm the idle, i found that on python.org, but how do i get dev-c++ O_o
<xwing> hi
<arcanistherogue> hello xwing
<xwing> i'm in the process of finding programs to replace my windows only programs
<xwing> anyone here think they could help
<arcanistherogue> i still use windows
<arcanistherogue> what programs do you intend upon replacing?
<xwing> ulead dvd movie factory?
<arcanistherogue> never heard of that?
<arcanistherogue> >_>
<xwing> DVD Decrypter
<arcanistherogue> sorry, i dont know about those ;_;
<xwing> DVD Shrink
<arcanistherogue> i need to find a c++ compiler
<xwing> mirc
<arcanistherogue> actually i should just use dev
<arcanistherogue> mirc?
<arcanistherogue> your using a mirc replacement now
<arcanistherogue> konversation
<xwing> nope still on windows
<arcanistherogue> oh
<arcanistherogue> well gnome has x chat
<arcanistherogue> and kde has konversation
<arcanistherogue> they come defautl
<arcanistherogue> *default
<xwing> ok good
<arcanistherogue> i swap off between linux and win xp
<arcanistherogue> i do alot of gaming and programming
<xwing> TMPGEnc, VideoLAN, WinRAR, nero
* liz4rd whish he could kick the winblows user
<liz4rd> :P
<liz4rd> FoamY!!!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> liz4rd ^_^
<xwing> i'll be using the kde version so i need kde friendly programs
<arcanistherogue> i use both OSs
<arcanistherogue> i dont see why everyoen hates them
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> whatch been up to?
<arcanistherogue> and i use mac os x
<liz4rd> wow
<liz4rd> your reall screwed up :P
<arcanistherogue> thats for art
<xwing> arcanistherogue: i'm just tied of all the windows problems, spyware, trojans, etc
<liz4rd> HAVE YO CHOSEN YOUR FAV YET?
<liz4rd> :P
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> me?
<liz4rd> no this winblows cracker
<liz4rd> :P
<arcanistherogue> probably *puts on anti flame suit* windows xp, but thats only because i play ALOT of computer games
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> winbows ewwww gross
<arcanistherogue> then linux
<arcanistherogue> then mac os X
* ChurcH_of_FoamY get fly swatter "get get" >.<
<liz4rd> LOL
<liz4rd> !!!
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ! is what u add before a sentence to talk to me
<arcanistherogue> !
<ubotu> arcanistherogue: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<arcanistherogue> !yes?
<ubotu> arcanistherogue: Are you smoking crack?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hi ubotu
<arcanistherogue> !no>
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ubotu hi 
<ubotu> what's up
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_O
<xwing> arcanistherogue: i know if june 2006 apple does happen to release a x86 version of MacOS i'll buy it one the 1st day just to get rid of windows
<arcanistherogue> yeah
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just got a new clock in today ^_^
<arcanistherogue> thats what i plan on using ,i have to use a crappy g4 now...
* ChurcH_of_FoamY wonders what the future will be like when computers are grown like plants
* arcanistherogue wonders what church of foamy is talking about 
<liz4rd> LOL
<liz4rd> AHAHAHAAH dont worry about him
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> arcanistherogue i just read an articule in popular science that talked about the future and the ability to grow organic computers
<xwing> has the version of linux that ubuntu is built from have better support for scanners ?
<arcanistherogue> wtf?
<arcanistherogue> thats messed up O_o
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that would be far faster than anything silicon based 
<arcanistherogue> wow
<arcanistherogue> is there a link to it online?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i know but think about it all you'd have to do is water your computer
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i don't know
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<arcanistherogue> water your computer?
<liz4rd> lol
<liz4rd> give up now
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> who me or him
<arcanistherogue> <_<
<arcanistherogue> >_>
<liz4rd> him
<liz4rd> :P
<arcanistherogue> aw.... v_v
<xwing> ChurcH_of_FoamY: i'm sure that if that happened the u.s. would make computers a "controled substance"
<liz4rd> lol ChurcH_of_FoamY will confuse the fuck out of you man
<arcanistherogue> so tell me liz4rd, why does windows suck?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^  yea i'm good at throughin a monky wrench in the works
<arcanistherogue> besides the fact its made by "M$"
<arcanistherogue> yay for monkey wrenches
<xwing> thats a question you need to ask, then you'll never know the true answer
<arcanistherogue> say, is there a way for me to use steam on linux?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i can answer it ^_^
<arcanistherogue> or photoshop?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> 1 it's 199 for a copy of windows you don't own
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> 2 viruses
<arcanistherogue> <_< i didnt pay for it
<arcanistherogue> >_>
<arcanistherogue> shhhhhh
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> 3 securety flaws
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> 4 it eats hardware for breakfast
<arcanistherogue> really?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> 4 the blue screen of death
<arcanistherogue> i dont want my bueatiful 3000+ being eaten...
<arcanistherogue> or my 6600 GT
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> windows xp is so hardware intensive it's not even funnie
<liz4rd> well first of all you constantly need these security updates. plus you haveto constantly spend money on hardware and software to stay _current_ with microsuck, everything is hidden form you you cant see what goes on in the background, you get viruses, you always have to restart, and they brain wash to into thinking that everything els isnt "standerd"
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that and they babysit you through the intire install
<liz4rd> word
<arcanistherogue> well if i can run steam, xfire, photoshop, illustrator, and a couple other small programs on ilinux i dont need windows
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and treat you like a moron with the GUI by making all your choices for you
<liz4rd> aweee wqould you liek to set up your netwerky worky?
<xwing> photoshop = GIMP
<arcanistherogue> nah, i dont like gimp
<arcanistherogue> its not as good
<liz4rd> i do agree on one thing
<arcanistherogue> but if i cna run PS on linux im golden
<xwing> i prefer gimp crashes less often
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> my cpu runs 25% cooler with linux than with windows
<liz4rd> i would love to have photoshop and dreamweaver back
<arcanistherogue> i dont need dreamweaver, im too leet for that <_<
<arcanistherogue> >_>
<liz4rd> ChurcH_of_FoamY, as does mine
<arcanistherogue> *gets shot*
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> here's adobie is goin opensource
<liz4rd> plus your connection crawls under windows
<arcanistherogue> really
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea it does
<arcanistherogue> ?
<arcanistherogue> damn
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> surf the web with linux you'll see
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's faster
<liz4rd> yeah
<arcanistherogue> i dont see much difference
<liz4rd> wayyy faster
<arcanistherogue> i have a cable connection
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> you will when you download something
<liz4rd> my download speeds go up not stqart high then go down
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so do i a 5meg
<arcanistherogue> hmmm
<arcanistherogue> mebbe ill start using linux more<_<
<arcanistherogue> but i want my art apps
<arcanistherogue> and steam
<arcanistherogue> i LOVE half life
* ChurcH_of_FoamY runs steam 
<arcanistherogue> FTW?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> in linux
<liz4rd> arcanistherogueL suck it up theres other games its not a HUGE loss :P
<arcanistherogue> noes
<arcanistherogue> i love half llfie
<arcanistherogue> i need it
<arcanistherogue> ..;-;
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it works in linux
<liz4rd> yeah
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> as does ut04
<arcanistherogue> how
<arcanistherogue> yeah i play that
<arcanistherogue> but how do i get steam on linux?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> with point2play for transgaming
* liz4rd doesnt have the boxen for thoes silly games
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's a compatability layer developed to run win*ucks games
<xwing> so can anyone else help with what programs i can use on linux to replace my windows ones
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that depends
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> what you need
<liz4rd> xwing, what ones
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have found that 90% of the apps are better than win
<arcanistherogue> hey i have a question, how do i give myself permission to certain files?  i installed something on my desktop by accident...
<arcanistherogue> and i cant move it
<liz4rd> chown username file
<xwing> ulead dvd movie factory, DVD Decrypter, DVD Shrink, mirc, TMPGEnc, VideoLAN, WinRAR, nero
<liz4rd> or chmod 755 filename
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> arcanistherogue do you want to delete it?
<arcanistherogue> yeah
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> sudo rm -r <filename>
<arcanistherogue> k
<liz4rd> xwing. mirc = irssi, chat. WinRAR = tar.gz,gunzip,ark. nero = k3b 
<liz4rd> i dont know about dvd stuff
<xwing> i did find this not sure how good it is http://lvempeg.sourceforge.net/
* ChurcH_of_FoamY looks for linux groupe in town
<arcanistherogue> wow thanks
<arcanistherogue> hey how do i patch up this space in my panel <_<
<arcanistherogue> there is a space near the system applet
<liz4rd> eh?
<arcanistherogue> where the handle was, i hid them
<liz4rd> clikc and hold the nerest bertical spacer thinger and drag?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_O
<liz4rd> vertical
<liz4rd> LMFAO I CANT SPELL
<liz4rd> in the dark
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> once apon a midnight dreary while i ponderd weak and weary......
<liz4rd> wtf...
<arcanistherogue> damn i used to know that
<liz4rd> lol
<arcanistherogue> ..over many a quaint and curious volume of forgotten lore
<ChurcH_of_FoamY>  my celery stalks at night O_o
<liz4rd> ...while the penguins scury about
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<liz4rd> ^_^
<arcanistherogue> hey whats a good ftp program for kde?
<arcanistherogue> y helo thar trog
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and my onion crys while windows frys
<liz4rd> arcanistherogue, well its uni but "gftp"
<trog_> hiya
<liz4rd> ChurcH_of_FoamY: AHAHAHAA
<arcanistherogue> k
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<arcanistherogue> hey, how do i get it so numlock is on by default at boot up?
<liz4rd> sudo aptitude install gftp
<liz4rd> or
<liz4rd> sudo apt-get install gftp
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i was so pissed today liz4rd i just setup windows xp for a customer and i went to the bathroom....
<liz4rd> aptitude is better i think
<arcanistherogue> k
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i come back and it has that stupid blaster worm
<liz4rd> HAHAAHAHAHA
<arcanistherogue> i got an error
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> shutting it down every 60 seconds >.<
<liz4rd> whats the error?
<liz4rd> ChurcH_of_FoamY, i know how to fix that with out programs
<arcanistherogue> E: unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try --fix-missing?
<liz4rd> also if you catching whip open star > run 
<liz4rd> type shutdown -a
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea it's a reg fix i know but it's such a pan in the arse
<arcanistherogue> will that shutoff my computer>_>
<liz4rd> arcanistherogue, do what it says
<arcanistherogue> --fix-missing?
<liz4rd>  arcanistherogue, will what?
<liz4rd> the shutdown -a 
<liz4rd> ?
<arcanistherogue> k
<arcanistherogue> i need to be root to do that... sure nothign bad will happen?
<liz4rd> no :P
<liz4rd> sudo 
<arcanistherogue> sure <_<
<spermie_411> anyone in here use cedega?
<liz4rd> spermie__441!!!! AHAHAHHA i love your nick
<spermie_411> liz4rd  =P
<arcanistherogue> hey wait, i need hellp installing python 2.4 
<liz4rd> lol you'd fit right in whith me and ChurcH_of_FoamY =P
<arcanistherogue> i need to make the install thing, i have never done this before
<liz4rd> arcanistherogue: are you on kubuntu or ubuntu?
<liz4rd> or what distro?
<spermie_411> liz4rd we gotta start a IRC clan
<arcanistherogue> ubuntu, but i apt-get installed kubuntu
<arcanistherogue> im on kde now
<arcanistherogue> so far i ran the ./configure
<arcanistherogue> but i dont know what to do next
<liz4rd> lol for sure spermie_411
<liz4rd> arcanistherogue, LOL dont dod that
<liz4rd> delete that python folder and file
<liz4rd> just
<arcanistherogue> what?
<liz4rd> sudo apt-get install python2.4
<arcanistherogue> k
<liz4rd> in a term
<arcanistherogue> then how do i run IDLE?
<arcanistherogue> or python
<liz4rd> type python...
<arcanistherogue> oh
<arcanistherogue> ok
<liz4rd> or use a text editor and save asd .py
<arcanistherogue> can i put a shortcut to IDLE on the desktop?
<liz4rd> maybe
<liz4rd> just run konsole then type python
<liz4rd> BAM
<liz4rd> buti dont use kde :P
<arcanistherogue> how do i make a new window?
<arcanistherogue> like in IDLE
<arcanistherogue> you make a new window and save it as a .py file
<xwing> what distro is ubuntu built from?
<arcanistherogue> debian i though?
<arcanistherogue> but i dont know much
<xwing> i'm trying to find out if my scanner will work or not
<bbailey> It's built on top of debian 3.1 (sarge)
<xwing> i don't think last time i used kubuntu it did
<xwing> ok
<arcanistherogue> how do i execute one of my .py files?
<arcanistherogue> when i double click it opens in kate
<liz4rd> arcanistherogue, open konsole or w/e
<arcanistherogue> yeah?
<liz4rd> then cd to the dir the files are in
<arcanistherogue> k
<liz4rd> so cd Desktop or w/e
<liz4rd> then type
<arcanistherogue> k
<liz4rd> python filename.py
<arcanistherogue> wow thanks alot dude
<arcanistherogue> you are really helpful.
<xwing> night all
<arcanistherogue> i think im gonna go too
<arcanistherogue> see everyone later
<liz4rd> later man
<_warren_> Hey what's up0
<IceDC571> is everyone not awake?
<crimsun> I'm definitely asleep.
<IceDC571> crimsun: are you running kde?
<crimsun> at the moment? No, GNOME.
<spermie_> how do i change konsol settings on kubuntu as root?
<Computer__Guru> i dunno, i have an actual root acct, so i just login as root when i need to change root settings
<shogouki> spermie_: sudo konsole and the change the settings ?
<shogouki> +n
<spermie_> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-spermie" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<spermie_> Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"
<shogouki> ho same here
<shogouki> spermie_: alt+f2 and kdesu konsole
<spermie_> root@Spermie:/home/spermie #
<spermie_>  whats with the home/ thing 
<spermie_> and its not saving
<Computer__Guru> umm /home/ is the directory that contains all the user dirs
<Computer__Guru> try sudo su -
<Computer__Guru> it'll initialize the root environment
<Computer__Guru> actually
<Computer__Guru> sudo apt-get install sux
<Computer__Guru> then
<Computer__Guru> sudo sux -
<Computer__Guru> whatis sux:
<Computer__Guru> sux: nothing appropriate.
<Computer__Guru> sux - wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials
<Computer__Guru> why is it sometimes whatis doesnt work
<spermie_> whats a good website, 
<spermie_> where i can go to learn theses commands?
<shogouki> search for bash or unix tutorials
<Computer__Guru> what commands?
<shogouki> spermie_: if you search a command, try  apropos your_word
<spermie_> Computer__Guru hey
<spermie_> you use cedega?
<Computer__Guru> im not a gamer, bro.. sorry
<spermie_> ah.. alright
<Computer__Guru> doesnt kubuntu-desktop include koffice?
<spermie_> Computer__Guru  yes
<Computer__Guru> then why isnt it installed?
<spermie_> opps actually it does, i installed it myself
<spermie_> doesnt^
<Computer__Guru> im installing it now
<spermie_> is there any movie editing / fake adobe premiere rip off for linux?
<Kamping_Kaiser> http://linuxshop.ru/linuxbegin/win-lin-soft-en/table.shtml look here spermie_
<spermie_> thanks Kamping_Kaiser
<_john> hey
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> that's ok spermie_
<arcanistherogue> hey, does anyone know how to get all the buttons working on an MX 510 mouse?
<arcanistherogue> i want to use the back buttons and whatnot...
<spermie_> spermie@Spermie:~$ sudo alien -i ~/Desktop/ cinelerra-1.2.2-1.i386.rpm
<spermie_> File "/home/spermie/Desktop/" not found.
<spermie_> what am i doing wrong?
<arcanistherogue> dunno?
<spermie_> nm i got it
<paines> hi
<buz> how "stable" is breezy these days?
<paines> buz, look at #ubuntu
<paines> they just chnaged the topic not to upgrade xorg
<buz> not at all it seems ;)
<buz> what is it with the qt4 link in the topic here?
<Computer__Guru> does ANYONE know of a program similar to NEROVision eXpress for linux? A program that will let me add mpegs or avis or divx files, and will transcode them to dvd and build menus n such?
<nikkia> yay, prepare for large numbers of 'firefox is too old' questions again :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. *flees*
<nikkia> they just released 1.0.5 i would seem
<nikkia> it
<hussam> nikkia: I usually use the linux installer builds from mozilla.org
<nikkia> that doesn't stop lots and lots of people coming here to ask :P
<nikkia> this is very bizarre
<nikkia> bittorrent appears to have stopped working on my machine for no reason
<hussam> builds 1.0.3 and 1.0.4 were really bad. they had a lot of bugs that were not present in 1.0.2 
<hussam> but they fixed most of these in 1.0.5
<Arsenio_Lupin> hi all
<Arsenio_Lupin> someone has problems with kmail and address book?
<Arsenio_Lupin> i've found a trhead in the forum, but no solution
<Arsenio_Lupin> hi
<tjs> anyone using kbfx? 
<tjs> I have installed it from some debs I found on the kde-look.org site
<tjs> but its cutting the images off half way, that I drag onto it
<_nova> How can I get beta releases listed in kynaptic?
<Kamping_Kaise1> beta releases of what?
<hussam> you mean breezy?
<hussam> I have a question. I compiled/installed xfce 4.2.2 using gui installer. I enabled composite. but I got no shadows. I know xorg.conf is configured correctly because I get shadows in kde 3.4.1. any ideas?
<mikl> hussam: burn the onholy gtk-apps and be happy ;)
<mikl> s/onh/unh/
<hussam> mikl: Don't get me wrong. I love kde. I've never had gnome installed in any distro I've tried.
<hussam> mikl: but I saw some xfce 4.2.2 screenies and I wanted to try it.
<mikl> it is kinda nice, but it lacks the nice integration of KDE :)
<hussam> mikl: definitely, kde is probably the most refined user interface I've ever seen.
<mikl> and their defaut icon-theme is positively hideous ;)
<hussam> I'm waiting for firefox 1.1,  it will compile using qt libs
<bRadArmPitt> why is badger breezy?
<buz> hussam: really? SWEEEET
<buz> when is it due for release
<mikl> bRadArmPitt: why is the sun hot?
<hussam> buz: late summer.
<bRadArmPitt> that not answer my question
<buz> because it fuses shitloads of hydrogen
<Kamping_Kaise1> bRadArmPitt: i believe mark s chooses the names
<mikl> bRadArmPitt: because it fuses shitloads of hydrogen :)
<bRadArmPitt> what does that mean
<hussam> the one after breezy will be called: fuzzy wabbit
<mikl> more like wuzzy wabbit :)
<hussam> mikl: lol yes
<mikl> what was the first ubuntu? I never seem to remember that...
<Kamping_Kaise1> Warty warthog
<Kamping_Kaise1> 4.1
<Kamping_Kaise1> *4.10
<hussam> 4.10 was first version? there was no 3 or 2 or 1?
<Kamping_Kaise1> no
<mikl> it was the first public one
<Kamping_Kaise1> because it was relesead october, 2004
<Kamping_Kaise1> wtfs with my nic?
<OculusAquilae> 200>>>4<<<.10
<Kamping_Kaiser> better
<OculusAquilae> breezy is 200>5<.10
<hussam> OculusAquilae: ah, I get it
<hussam> hoary 200>5<04
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
* nikkia hands hussam a living horse and takes away the dead one
* hussam formats nikkia's hard disk and installs windows millenium edition on it.
* hussam only kidding.
<nikkia> hussam, you'd only format the wrong one anyway
<nikkia> my boot partition is NOT on hda :P
<hussam> nikkia: smart
<nikkia> hussam, not especially, its just how it ended up...
<nikkia> the sad reality is, the boot partition is on the slowest interfaced drive in my system :/
<mikl> well, you can always have windows-installer format all disks :)
<tuxme> tell me how to make my ubuntu boot up have a graphic but not text like it does now
<hussam> nikkia: should that really matter? unless the motherboard is old like mine.
<nikkia> hussam: its not the motherboard or the drive, its the fact that the boot partition is on a caddy'ed drive, and somehow the caddy's ATA100 interface doesn't seem like its ATA100
<nikkia> the drive is identical to another in my system, and is on the same interface as the identical drive, yet it seems about 1/5-1/4 the speed
<nikkia> it would be a PITA to reformat/reinstall everything though (yes, i know, i should just swap the caddy around, but that is also a PITA :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> tuxme: try splashy
<Kamping_Kaiser> (iirc)
<hussam> ok I got that. but 1/4 is a bit too much.
<tuxme> Kamping_Kaiser what is splashy
<tuxme> is that a drunk badger?
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's throws a graphic over the boot text
<tuxme> Kamping_Kaiser is it bug free?
<_nova> How do I get unstable releases to show up in kynaptic? I want to upgrade to amarok 1.3 beta
<Kamping_Kaiser> tuxme: don't know
<hussam> _nova: you can't get 1.3, the lastest in breezy is 1.2.4
<_nova> that then
<_nova> whatever the newest is, I just the version I have is not the newest
<tuxme> use cvs
<_nova> what's that?
<tuxme> read the amarok site and youll see
<tuxme> its better than beta
<tuxme> and you will always be cutting edge
<_nova> Can I do that through kynaptic?
<_nova> I'd like to keep it simple
<tuxme> it is simple
<tuxme> you use cvs
<tuxme> follow simple instructions and you have it
<_nova> k
<_nova> thx
<tuxme> splashy badgers!
<_nova> What's the difference between hoary and breezy?
<Kamping_Kaiser> _nova: stability and 6 months work
<_nova> Is it a new version of kubuntu?
<_nova> because I could only find the hoary download on the kubuntu site
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's the unreleased version
<_nova> ah, I see
<_nova> Once it's released, is it possible to upgrade from within hoary?
<tuxme> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol.
<nova_> Is SVN any different from CVS?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<nova_> hah, it's just that the amarok says that it's for experienced users, but I'm hardly experienced
<qbit> where does one get the Xorg includes in order to compile something?
<buz> qbit: compile what
<DrX> Hi Im trying to configure my network card but I can't change to Administrator mode in Control Center, everything is still grey when i have typed in the password
<DrX> I want to setup the network for a local network with static ip adress, is there another way to do this ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> using text mode edior
<DrX> ok and what should i edit ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> DrX: try opening a root terminal and running the control center from there
<Kamping_Kaiser> if that fails do text editing. /etc/network/interfaces
<Kamping_Kaiser> $EDITOR /etc/network/interfaces
<DrX> how do i start control center from the terminal ?
<DrX> nm i found it
<Kamping_Kaiser> kcontrol?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok
<DrX> ah now it works, great
<DrX> thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> at least now you can change stuff ;)
<DrX> time for a test :)
<buz> http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/releases/1.0.5.html ?
<buz> is there anyone that builds really updated (not just backport) firefox debs for ubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no afaik
<Kamping_Kaiser> unless you get from Breezy
<osity> anyone know how to setup a softwre raid 1
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<JohnFlux> I just installed kubuntu for the first, but I'm a long time linux user.
<JohnFlux> The touch pad on my laptop doesn't work however
<JohnFlux> also, what is the root password?
<JohnFlux> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> by default you use sudo 
<JohnFlux> sudo asks for a password
<Kamping_Kaiser> re touch pad... i cant help
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo ... your passwd
<JohnFlux> ah thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> that's ok
<JohnFlux> I think the problem might be the protocol its using.  Its configured as "auto-dev"
<JohnFlux> is that reliable?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i know nothing.. me janior... me wax floors ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> if that sounds familiar it's one of the bohf excuses
<JohnFlux> ;)
* bbailey misses his PBE. :(
<JohnFlux> ah hmm "no synaptics touchpad detected" :\
<Kamping_Kaiser> xorg-driver-synaptics - Synaptics TouchPad driver for X.Org server
<Kamping_Kaiser> you got that JohnFlux
<Kamping_Kaiser> ?
<JohnFlux> yeah that's installed
<JohnFlux> i just did "cat /dev/input/event0"  and event1
<JohnFlux> but touching the pad produces nothing
<JohnFlux> so its a kernel problem
<_nova> If I want to install SVN do I get libsvn0 from kynaptic? or libsvn-dev? or both? Thanks
<JohnFlux> _nova: neither
<JohnFlux> _nova: get "subversion"
<_nova> ok
<buz> is there a binary of deer park with qt support anywhere?
<JohnFlux> _nova: in general, -dev  is only needed when compiling software. and generally you shouldn't install lib..  yourself - it will be depended on by other programs so installed that way
<JohnFlux> HAHA. I was using the system trying to work out how to get the mousepad working..
<JohnFlux> then suddenly realised I was using the mousepad...
<JohnFlux> something i did 5 mins ago or so worked
<JohnFlux> i just never realised ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Riddell> JohnFlux: what is a synaptics mousepad anyway?
<JohnFlux> touchpad thing that most laptops use
<JohnFlux> uh touchpad  i meant - not mousepad ;)
<JohnFlux> mouse touchpad
* JohnFlux shrugs
<Riddell> and it needs some funny driver instead of the standard ps2 stuff?
<JohnFlux> its usb, and uses a synaptic driver
<JohnFlux> xorg-drivers-synaptic
<JohnFlux> is the .deb file 
<Riddell> JohnFlux: can you check if ksynaptics works?
<JohnFlux> Riddell: hmm I can't find it
<Riddell> JohnFlux: it's in universe
<JohnFlux> Riddell: does ubuntu come by default with good apt repositories?
<Riddell> JohnFlux: you'll need to enable universe in /etc/apt/sources.list
<JohnFlux> thanks.  will take a while.. sloooow connectino
<shogouki> ~root@
<shogouki> ouch
<F_for_Fragging> Riddell: I've spoken to you about the Karbon crash bugs a few weeks ago, and I've posted the bug report here - https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1255 - but did you see it? Still no comments on the bug
<Riddell> F_for_Fragging: hmm, works for me
<Riddell> wonder if it's baghira
<F_for_Fragging> how do you know my window decoration? from the backtrace I posted? I'll try to change to Plastik then
<Riddell> F_for_Fragging: yes, the backtrace says baghira :)
<F_for_Fragging> Riddell: with Plastik Karbon doesn't crash anymore
<F_for_Fragging> Riddell: but ths still is strange, the other KOffice programs don't have problems with Baghira
<Riddell> hmm, so could be an issue with karbon or bdaghira
<F_for_Fragging> ok, thank you for the information
<yoz> hi guys... I was wondering how long it takes to get firefox 1.0.5  as deb for example..
<EiGHTBALLx> what is the default KDE dir?
<apokryphos> eightballx: the default KDE directory
<eightballx> yes
<eightballx> i know that, i was wondering where its located!
<eightballx> im not a complete n00b!
<aseigo> kde-config --prefix; kde-config --localprefx
<aseigo> er, localprefix
<apokryphos> eightballx: what's the context? They're either referring to /usr or ~/.kde
<apokryphos> (on Ubuntu)
<eightballx> i have to put a folder for some themes
<yoz> eightballx: it's /usr
<apokryphos> eightballx: what themes? 
<apokryphos> If they're going to be installed systemwide then they're going to be going inside /usr somewhere, most probably. If they're gonna be just for your user, then in .kde
<eightballx> its a login theme
<eightballx> so id say /usr
<apokryphos> eightballx: KDM one?
<apokryphos> eightballx: http://kdelook.org/help/index.php?type=40
<eightballx> wow, i sure am ignorant thanks
<eightballx> /home/zak/.kde/share/apps/kdm doesnt exist"!
<eightballx> oh its kstyle in ubuntu!
<eightballx> kdmrc doenst exist
<aseigo> that would be `kde-config --prefix`/share/apps/kdm for the kdmrc stuff
<aseigo> kdm isn't per-user, it's system wide only (for fairly obvious reasons =)
<eightballx> what?
<aseigo>  /home/zak/.kde/share/apps/kdm <--- of course you don't have that =)
<apokryphos> You can just edit /usr/share/apps/kdm/kdmrc to set UseTheme=true and Theme=/path/to/theme
<eightballx> Put the theme folder in ~/.kde/share/apps/kdm/themes
<apokryphos> no wait, kdmrc is in /etc
<apokryphos>  /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<apokryphos> aseigo: funny that the howto should suggest it in ~
<dyllan> hey guys.. .
<dyllan> i cant login as root on the shell?
<dyllan> i know the password i have is correct, but it still wont let me
<dyllan> any ideas?
<apokryphos> dyllan: Ubuntu doesn't use root, it uses sudo
<apokryphos> !rootsudo
<ubotu> I heard rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<dyllan> so if i was at the shell, how would i get root access?
<apokryphos> dyllan: make sure any command you want to run as root is preceded by "sudo"
<apokryphos> or you could just type sudo -s  to go into the equivalent of a root shell
<dyllan> ahh ok :)
<dyllan> thnx
<dyllan> is there the same package managment tool for kubuntu? the graphical apt-get update etc?
<dyllan> and has anyone got wireless to work? :P
<chris12349> dyllan:  I did get wireless working but I had to use the gnome  networking tool to do it
<spiral> dyllan: I have wireless working with ipw2200 & good ol' command line
<dyllan> nice
<[Relic] > is there anyway of getting rid of the keyboard delay time on repeats?
<dyllan> what is the file i have to edit for my networking>
<dyllan> like i would like to change default gateway etc? :)
<Riddell> dyllan: kynaptic
<dyllan> on gentoo its /etc/conf.d/net
<spiral> dyllan: /etc/network/interfaces
<dyllan> Riddell, kynaptic doesnt setup the ubuntu update servers etc
<dyllan> tanks spiral 
<spiral> dyllan: kynaptic is quite minimalistic for the moment...
<dyllan> yea i noticed, not a problem :)
<_nova> I just installed something called subvision(?) that could do svn builds, to install the newest amarok. What's the command instead of svn? cause I need to follow this: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/index.php/Installation_HowTo#Building_SVN_amaroK Thanks
<_nova> Subversion it's called
<seth_k> you're right; svn is the command to call subversion
* seth_k wubbles subversion; I use it for everything
<chx> Hi. I have bought a Razer Diamondback mouse and googling  razer ubuntu either razer kubuntu  revealed nothing. The mouse works , yes, but it has many special features and I am looking for fellow users...
<_nova> yeah, I just noticed I forgot to install it, haha
<_nova> I need autoconf 2.53? I thought kynaptic took care of depencies?
<shogouki> _nova: are you sure about installing the svn version ?
<_nova> nevermind it's working now
<_nova> configure: error: expected an absolute directory name for --prefix: kde-config --prefix
<_nova> I get that when I try the ./configure thing
<seth_k> have you ever built something from source before?
<_nova> When I try this line: ./configure --enable-debug=full --prefix=`kde-config --prefix` Can I just leave out the part behind ./configure?
<_nova> no
<_nova> I've been using kubuntu for 30 mins
<seth_k> oh, haha
<seth_k> first time using Linux?
<seth_k> anyways, I think amarok uses autoconf and automake
<_nova> No I tried it two years ago or so aswell, but I can't remember anything
<_nova> yeah I've already installed those :p
<_nova> kynaptic is great
<seth_k> okay
<_nova> I'm guessing though, that I don't REALLY need this: --enable-debug=full --prefix=`kde-config --prefix`
<_nova> am I assuming correctly?
<seth_k> no, you do
<seth_k> your problem is that kde-config is not installed
<blueyed> _nova: prefix is quite important.. you should leave that one in  - whatever you want to compile.
<seth_k> i'm looking to find where you can get it
<_nova> ah
<_nova> ok
<_nova> thanks
<seth_k> ./configure --enable-debug=full --prefix=`/usr/bin/kde-config --prefix`
<seth_k> :)
<_nova> awesome, thanks alot man
<_nova> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<_nova> that's what it gives me
<_nova> haha, the problems just keeps on piling
<_nova> What's a good compiler that's available on kynaptic? 
<seth_k> use kynaptic to install build-essential
<seth_k> it's a metapackage that pulls in all deps for building
<_nova> super
<_nova> configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<_nova> that's what it spat out
<apokryphos> _nova: you need the X includes. libx11-dev
<apokryphos> !find libx11-dev
<ubotu> libx11-dev: (X Window System protocol client library development files), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 6.8.2-10 (hoary), Packaged size: 1334 kB, Installed size: 4384 kB
<apokryphos> yeah
<seth_k> i think sudo apt-get build-dep amarok would be easier
<seth_k> since it probably wouldn't change for the SVN
<seth_k> amarok has a load of build-deps
<_nova> I've come this far, might aswell go all the way :p
<apokryphos> _nova: what's the problem with amaroK?
<_nova> No problem, I just want the wiki feature
<apokryphos> _nova: still only 1.2.3 in the repos? 
<_nova> aye
<apokryphos> Not too bad I guess... 1.3 isn't actually out
<_nova> yeah, it's just I had the beta on another distro and found the wiki feature immensely usefull
<apokryphos> Yeah, it's really great.
<apokryphos> Wiki-KDE relationship is undoubtedly going to be very positive
<_nova> ok, latest error is kind of large. Where can I dump it?
<apokryphos> _nova: patebin.ubuntu.com is good
<apokryphos> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<chx> hi. it seems my kwalletmanager has died :( :(  the wallet does not open and if I close and try to restart the manager it hangs
<_nova> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/312705
<seth_k> are you running KDE 3.4.1, chx?
<seth_k> did you run an apt-get build-dep _nova?
<apokryphos> _nova: isn't that one self-explanatory?
<apokryphos> you probably don't have libz (and the dev files)
<_nova> seth_k: nope
<_nova> apokryphos: I'll get those, thanks
<seth_k> _nova: sudo apt-get build-dep amarok (in a terminal)
<seth_k> it will make your life lots easier
<_nova> ok
<chx> seth_k: it's 3.4.1 and it was working 'till 10 minutes ago when I restarted X
<_nova> rm is still the remove command right?
<_nova> stupid question, but how do I go one folder up in a terminal?
<seth_k> cd ..
<seth_k> and rm is remove, yes
<_nova> doesn't work for folders?
<_nova> or do I su in to do that?
<seth_k> rm -rf for a folder
<seth_k> noooooooo
<seth_k> no su
<_nova> haha, ok
<seth_k> Kubuntu doesn't even have it by default
<chx> seth_k: any ideas? 
<seth_k> use sudo for everything
<seth_k> chx, none really :(
<chx> seth_k: should I try strace? I never tried strace before on a KDE app...
<seth_k> chx, if it were me I would probably try purging the package and reinstalling
<chx> seth_k: and lose all passwords in the wallet??
<seth_k> :/
<_nova> I allways write them down on a piece of post-it
<_nova> :p
* apokryphos always just remembers them :P
<_nova> seth_k: when I start amarok it's still the old version?
<jpatrick> does anyone know where I might find the Kopete icon?
<seth_k> _nova: it would have installed to a different place
<_nova> ah, and how do I replace the old amarok with the new one?
<seth_k> jpatrick: /usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/64x64/apps/kopete.png
<jpatrick> thank you!
<seth_k> no problem :)
<jpatrick> Need it for my object bar
<jpatrick> Now it work fine!
<jpatrick> :D
* mikl wonders if amarok compiles with g++-4
<Ysblokje> anybody here ?
<_nova> How do I replace the shortcut in the kubuntu menu to point to a newer version of amarok?
<jpatrick> yes
<seth_k> hi
<seth_k> _nova: right click it :P
* Ysblokje  wants to change the layout of his keyboard but the list is empty :(
<Ysblokje> dunno what package to install to get it to fill up
<seth_k> hmmm, first the quintessential question: running KDE 3.4.1 ?
<Ysblokje> jup
<_nova> ya, the kommand says amarok  the location field is empty
<seth_k> (and you are looking in settings:/Accessibility/ > Keyboard Layout?)
<Ysblokje> yup
* Ysblokje not a deb & linux n00b... but still cant find the right package :(
<Ysblokje> looking like a fool now ;)
<apokryphos> _nova: it should change automatically if you compiled correctly
<_nova> I did the sudo apt-get build-dep amarok
* Ysblokje going to get icecream and try go on searching......
<apokryphos> _nova: that will only attempt to get you the dependencies for compiling
<apokryphos> _nova: as in, you will still have to compile
<_nova> haha, ok
<_nova> how do I do that? :B
<apokryphos> _nova:  Compiling generally consists of (i) untarring the file; (ii) configuring it; (iii) make; and then (iv) make install
<apokryphos> For a description on what they do: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/answers.php?action=viewarticle&artid=15
<_nova> where did the apt-get put the file? isn't in the folder I was in when I typed it
<apokryphos> _nova: which file? Apt-get will install things to their appropriate location; it's independent of your current directory
<_nova> newest amarok
<apokryphos> _nova: you can't get the newest amaroK from apt
<apokryphos> it's not in the repositories
<jpatrick> like you can't get the newest firefox
<_nova> sudo apt-get build-dep amarok is what I did, and it downloaded a lot
<seth_k> jpatrick: it's in backports
<seth_k> _nova: that extracts things to the proper places for you
<apokryphos> _nova: as I said before, that will attempt to download the dependencies you'll need for building amaroK
<seth_k> you still need to compile
<apokryphos> seth_k: amaroK 1.3 beta is?
<jpatrick> in backports?
<_nova> ok, where do I go from now?
<apokryphos> yes
<seth_k> apokryphos: I was referencing jpatrick and firefox
<nikkia> seth, newest firefox is not in backports :P
<apokryphos> seth_k: oh, alright
<nikkia> seth, newest firefox is 1.0.5, backports is 1.0.4
<apokryphos> _nova: to the site to get the source tarball
<jpatrick> yeah
<seth_k> 1.0.5? I thought it was already in. Fair do's :D
<_StarScream> hey guys, is there anyway i can run the install-configuration program after i've installed kubuntu?
<_StarScream> breezy broke X (fair enough its dev) and i'm trying to get it back.
<jpatrick> I think I'll trash my Windoze partition
<nikkia> seth, its a bit of a weasel tho, its only been out a few hours, it normally takes people a couple of days to package it on any distro :)
<apokryphos> _nova: I've gotta go now, but... once  you've got the source tarball, extract it and then read the INSTALL file inside there. It will explain what you need to know
* apokryphos is out
<shir> anyone knows  a repository with Kiso?
<_nova> thanks for everything
<jpatrick> what's Kiso?
<shir> a program to open iso images
<seth_k> _StarScream: just to reconfigure X: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jpatrick> ok
<seth_k> _StarScream: do an upgrade first, they released new packages
<jpatrick> I thought so
* jpatrick does to get qtparted
<jpatrick> goes*
<_StarScream> seth_k, yep tried both already :)
<_StarScream> hasn't worked
<seth_k> _StarScream: what error do you get?
<_StarScream> erm can you hang on a sec, just gotta get out of osx and reboot..
<_StarScream> brb
<ubuntu> help me
<jpatrick> ubuntu itself!!!
<jpatrick> ;)
<McScruff> lol
<McScruff> i cant log in
<McScruff> i cant log in error or something
<jpatrick> :-o
<kalenedrael> make sure you know your pw :P
<McScruff> lol, i know thats right
<kalenedrael> what is the error, specifically?
<kalenedrael> did you just install kubuntu?
<McScruff> had it installed for weeks
<kalenedrael> hmm
<kalenedrael> and now you can't log in?
<McScruff> was playing with vmware, then i went out, cae home and nothing will save
<McScruff> so i rebooted
<kalenedrael> nothing will save...?
<McScruff> now i cant log in
<McScruff> nope
<kalenedrael> what do you mean by that? you can't write to any file?
<kalenedrael> check the permissions
<McScruff> but it has been working fine
<McScruff> now i cant log in to check them
<McScruff> im on live cd atm
<kalenedrael> ah
<kalenedrael> hmm
<McScruff> is there any way to check
<jpatrick> Tried safety mode...?
<McScruff> ooo
<McScruff> no
<McScruff> thats a good idea
<McScruff> i got freaked and shoved this cd in
<kalenedrael> i'll have to give you all the instructions
<McScruff> but why would they change
<McScruff> unless vmware got an error
<kalenedrael> 1) on bootup, in grub, press "e" to edit commands
<kalenedrael> to edit the boot commands
<shir> well, another question, why klaptop don't show correct my battery status? (acer aspire 2003)
<kalenedrael> 2) edit the really long line (the one that says kernel blah blah, should be the second one), and add init=/bin/bash to the end
<kalenedrael> then boot
<kalenedrael> should give yuo a root shell
<kalenedrael> you
<kalenedrael> then you can change the root pw
<kalenedrael> or your use pw
<kalenedrael> and disable vmware
<_StarScream> seth_k: ok, basically its failing to load the modules "fbdev" etc...
<McScruff> ok i will try that later, i need to go out again, im gonna be back later if i cant do it :)
<CraZy675> I've installed Kubuntu, and every so often when I try to open my home folder KDE crashes and freezes, how can I fix this?
<_nova> I'm about to make install the newest amarok following their instructions. but when I type in this: su -c "make install" and enter my password it says authentication failure.. :( What do I do?
<kalenedrael> CraZy675, can you be more specific?
<kalenedrael> KDE itself crashes and freezes?
<kalenedrael> is this a fresh install?
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<kalenedrael> _nova, you don't use su -c in kubuntu
<kalenedrael> you use sudo
<kalenedrael> sudo make install
<JohnFlux> how do I get the win key working please?
<kalenedrael> then it prompts for pw and you enter your own pw (the user pw), not the root pw, because the root pw doesn't exit
<CraZy675> its a fresh install
<kalenedrael> exist
<CraZy675> and its kde that crashes
<kalenedrael> CraZy675, odd then
<kalenedrael> JohnFlux, what do you want the win key to do?
<CraZy675> i'll try to crash it now to give you better details
<JohnFlux> kalenedrael: popup the K menu
<kalenedrael> open up the control center
<_nova> kalenedrael: thanks! Is it a good idea to use make clean after make install?
<CraZy675> ok its working fine at the moment
<kalenedrael> _nova, make clean frees up some disk space but if the installed executable gets messed up (don't ask me how) then reinstalling takes longer
<CraZy675> how do I update everything, apt-get update?
<kalenedrael> CraZy675, sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<CraZy675> ok thanks
<JohnFlux> kalenedrael: how can I test that the keyboard layout even sees the win key?
<_nova> I get a GStreamer error when starting amarok? saying it couldn't find the elemen adder. It says I need some plugins for codecs but in kynaptic there's like 50 gstreamer entries
<kalenedrael> JohnFlux, go to the control center -> regional & accessibility -> keyboard shortcuts
<kalenedrael> and assign some random shortcut to the win key
<kalenedrael> like win+1 or something
<JohnFlux> kalenedrael: yeah - it does see my win key
<supernix> has anyone upgraded to OpenOffice 2.0 yet ?
<JohnFlux> supernix: I have
<JohnFlux> supernix: I love it
<buz> youll need to use the rpms
<supernix> I wanted to but did not know if it was safe or how to do it 
* nikkia rubs here ears
<nikkia> s/here/her/
<JohnFlux> buz: why?  
<_StarScream> seth_k: you about?
<buz> last i checked, the debs were hopelessly outdated
<JohnFlux> supernix: Although I'm switching to kile but that's something else
<buz> fetch the tarred rpms, untar them and run
<buz> ls *rpm | (while read F; do rpm2cpio "$F" | cpio -idv "*"; done) 
<nikkia> buz, umm
<apokryphos> _nova: what plugins did it tell you it would build after the ./configure ?
* nikkia points buz at 'man alien'
<buz> alien didnt work for me
<nikkia> did for me
<apokryphos> _nova: make clean is a good idea if you want to free space, but not the best idea if you want to make uninstall after, perhaps
<apokryphos> Hi nikkia :)
<nikkia> buz, even ignoring alien, cpio has to be the worst choice ever
<nikkia> its a format older than tar itself
<nikkia> evening apokryphos
<nikkia> apokryphos: effective volume is such a terrible thing, my ears are still ringing :/
<apokryphos> nikkia: my primary annoyance with Ubuntu for ages is that I only got output from two
<apokryphos> nikkia: eventually found another sound card lying around, thank God ;-)
<nikkia> apokryphos: i was playing my bass for a bit, then hit 'play' on beep, forgetting of course, that because the bass is narrowband, i had to jack the volume about 3x beyond 'humanly bearable' :P
<apokryphos> Heh. I used to have really bad (too much) bass from my speakers too
<nikkia> apokryphos: no, this setup has great bass, problem is, the bass guitar is a narrowband instrument, when you're playing it alone it has to be amplified far more than everything else to achieve the right effective volume
<jpatrick> I don't have any sound
* nikkia mumbles something about power over bandwidth and human ears averaging
<apokryphos> 8)
<apokryphos> nikkia: what, the rename command doesn't do it? ;-)
<nikkia> oh shush
<apokryphos> :P
<apokryphos> Been having fun with KDE svn today and late yesterday; some great stuff there. Great goodies in store for everyone
<buz> maybe you could have some fun building firefox deer park for qt?
<apokryphos> :|
<JohnFlux> apokryphos: there won't be another major release for at least a year - so enjoy it ;)
<nikkia> buz, that is a very warped sense of fun
<buz> firefox qt would rock badly
<apokryphos> JohnFlux: Heh, I'll update more regularly
<apokryphos> might be worth using unstable as my default account, even, if I get adventurous account
<seth_k> bah, just missed _StarScream
<apokryphos> unstable kde on unstable breezy; nice
<JohnFlux> apokryphos: well the kde4 branch will be where things will be happen, and that won't be stable for ages
<apokryphos> excellent
<JohnFlux> apokryphos: but at the end of august we are all going to spain so expect there to be lots and lots of work done :)
<JohnFlux> apokryphos: I personally will be working on plug-and-play - I intend to get it all working
<apokryphos> JohnFlux: Nice :). Would have been nice to have gone to aKademy; shame I don't really have any "real-life" KDE friends to go with ;-)
<hussam> buz: would you try compiling it?
<JohnFlux> apokryphos: :)
<buz> aint got the time
<buz> maybe next week
<hussam> buz: I'll try it on friday.
<JohnFlux> apokryphos: make irc friend into real life friends ;)
<buz> friday i'll be writing my last exam then get piss drunk
<apokryphos> JohnFlux: the other way round is more likely :P
<JohnFlux> buz: what exam?
<hussam> buz: college exams?
<apokryphos> JohnFlux: I like helping people (if I can), but gets annoying when someone, for example, asks me what one command is 10 times in a week ;-). Linux isn't for everyone :)
<buz> yes
<buz> last for a while anyway
<JohnFlux> apokryphos: it annoys me that you should ever have to use the command line
<apokryphos> JohnFlux: is it too late to book? Had a sneaking idea that I'd maybe go with my brother if I was adventurous enough
<JohnFlux> apokryphos: most of my work in kde is to make it easier to use
<JohnFlux> apokryphos: well its mostly for kde developers
<apokryphos> JohnFlux: I think it would be really great to be able not to :)
<JohnFlux> apokryphos: 4 of the days are just coding
<apokryphos> JohnFlux: but users as well, no?
<JohnFlux> apokryphos: the other 3 days are talks about what to do 
<JohnFlux> apokryphos: :)
<apokryphos> Dot article, as I recall, said all users were invited to come
<apokryphos> heh
<JohnFlux> apokryphos: :)  It's not too late to book
<nikkia> JohnFlux: i hope they have the talking days first :P
<JohnFlux> apokryphos: but you'll probably have to find your own accomodation
<JohnFlux> nikkia: yep :)
<JohnFlux> nikkia: :P
<nikkia> <4 days of sollid coding> 'right this is what we want to do....' <several hundred people shout 'DOH!'>
<apokryphos> JohnFlux: sure
<apokryphos> haha
<apokryphos> In recent news, a gathering of open source programmers have gone into the Guiness book of world records for the largest amount of people saying "doh" at a particular time..
<apokryphos> JohnFlux: do you work on Kate? Trying to recall where I spoke to you before..
<apokryphos> Hm, or Konversation..
<hussam> buz: I think I only have to specify --enable-default-toolkit=qt  and --with-qtdir=/usr/share/qt3   in .mozconfig and deer park should build with qt
<buz> probably
<hussam> buz: if it works. I'll upload it somwhere.
<JohnFlux> apokryphos: konversation mostly
<JohnFlux> apokryphos: but I have worked on kate
<JohnFlux> apokryphos: konqueror these days
<JohnFlux> apokryphos: or kdevelop
<apokryphos> JohnFlux: Heh, discursive. Yeah, it was probably #konversation.. me the annoying person reporting download problem with konvi
<apokryphos> mostly cartman, though, I believe. Anyway..
* apokryphos is out: food
<cion> newbie here
<cion> is there a way to set up drivers for a laptop on kubuntu?
<cion> i'm kinda disappointed of kubuntu
<jpatrick> I love Kubuntu
<nikkia> i love this song :P
<apokryphos> Is [K] ubuntu that bad for laptops? Have it on one other computer here and never had probs; many seem to complain. Though admittedly more in Warty
<nikkia> apok, no worse than any other, really
<nikkia> apokryphos: knoppix perhaps includes a few more non-free wireless drivers by default, but thats about it
<apokryphos> Yah. I guess it'll get better, as all Linux will with drivers, over time
<apokryphos> Though setting up drivers doesn't really take me any time, while in Windows after the original installation I'd have to spend just under an hour with all the CDs
<nikkia> apokryphos: *shrug* i thoguht that in 1994, look where we are now :/
<nikkia> actually, the driver situation has improved since then, IF YOU STILL HAVE 1994 HARDWARE :P
<apokryphos> nikkia: it's not that bad is it? My dad gave up with RedHat {somenumber} a couple of years ago originally because of driver incompatibility
<nikkia> apokryphos: it is that bad, if you're not using the big name hardware
<apokryphos> ..but we haven't had any problems, this year, really. And it's on 6 comps
<nikkia> apokryphos: the problem is, we, as geeks, tend to buy the best hardware, or that we know is 'quality', and so we tend to use a narrow subset of the hardware, a subset that tends to have the best driver support
<apokryphos> Apart from laptops, our hardware isn't big names though, really, at all. We build all of ours
<nikkia> apokryphos: i don't mean the badge on the front
<apokryphos> I guess it'd be prone to that, yeah
<nikkia> i mean the motherboard, the video card, etc
<apokryphos> nikkia: Probably true. Been using Gigabyte 3 times rnning ;-)
<apokryphos> *running
<nikkia> apokryphos: what i mean, is, we tend to go with nvidia, ati, we don't slap together machines with ProSavage, or Real256, or rubbish like that
<nikkia> (that said, my laptop has prosavage, and yes, the linux support is appalling *shrug*)
<apokryphos> Sure, I can understand that.
<jpatrick> hello everyone
<seth_k> hi
<jpatrick> I keep getting this message: device /dev/dsp/ can't be opened (no such file......)
<jpatrick> When I try to turn on my sound server
<jpatrick> any ideas?
<JohnFlux> jpatrick: what sound card?
<jpatrick> Sound Blaster <- I can't remember the no.
<jpatrick> It never worked on Linux
<jpatrick> :(
<JohnFlux> jpatrick: lspci | grep audio
<jpatrick> I can't get that |
<JohnFlux> what do you mean?
<JohnFlux> you can't type the pipe symbol?
<jpatrick> it's not on my keyboard
<JohnFlux> lol
<JohnFlux> lol
<jpatrick> it is but it turns up as a ~
<JohnFlux> try the different keys to find it
<JohnFlux> you probably have the wrong keyboard map
<JohnFlux> anyway, just do "lspci"  and look for the audio card
<jpatrick> A lot of text
<othernoob> how do you grep the motherboard with lspci?
<JohnFlux> othernoob: the motherboard isn't a pci device
<JohnFlux> othernoob: use dmesg 
<othernoob> eh..yea..sorry..i meant dmesg ;) it's getting time for bed :/
<othernoob> so how'd you do it with dmesg if you don't know what kind of motherboard you have?
<othernoob> not that i don't know what i have..just someone earlier in #ubuntu didn't.
<othernoob> so far the best idea i came up with is dmesg | grep detected
<Nextor> hello. I've just installed amule and I have a problem. I cannot use the web control. Is it a common problem or only mine? (sorry for my english)
<jpatrick> I still can't find the card...
<jpatrick> pnp: SB audio device quirk
<supernix>  anyways guys and gals like I was saying I sure am interested in the OpenOffice 2.0 when will the add it to the main branch so that I can install from Synaptic ?
<supernix> I see it in Universe
<othernoob> which version supernix
<seth_k> you can install it from synaptic now
<supernix> Not sure what the proper way to upgrade it since I already have 1.1.3 installed
<supernix> I see version 2.0 
<othernoob> is it OOo 1.9.64 ?
<supernix> 1.9.79/2
<othernoob> pretty outdated..and iirc, unstable
<supernix> You mean 1.9.79.2 is the outdated version ?
<othernoob> yes
<supernix> seth_k:  if I install it from Synaptic will it upgrade the packages I already have ?
<seth_k> supernix: 1.1.3 does not conflict 2.0. They would both be installed simultaneously
<othernoob> yea, and it'd be quite a waste of space since the formats arent compatible.
<supernix> Ok anyway to tell KDE to use it instead of 1.1.3 ?
<othernoob> dont know, uninstalled it right away ;)
<supernix> what formats are not compatible othernoob  ?
<othernoob> the OOo2 -> OOo1.13
<othernoob> not sure if OOo1.1.3 can be used by OOo2
<othernoob> anyway, get a more uptodate deb file from here http://ftp.linux.cz/pub/localization/OpenOffice.org/devel/680/
<othernoob> you won't be happy with .79
<othernoob> or compile it yourself ;) would only take about ~6-7hours on a P4 3.2 1GB ddr
<gdh> it's not much faster to load :)
<othernoob> heh..that depends on your connection ;)
<gdh> I mean to load once it's a series of compiled binaries in /usr/bin
<othernoob> oh..that's what you meant ;)
<gdh> I'll happily do bandwidth pen0r ratings tho :)
<othernoob> lol
<gdh> I can download the whole of the internet and internet2 before I even start, etc.
<othernoob> you wanna trade connections or somthing? :D
<gdh> and I send it all to /dev/null just because I can :)
<gdh> mind, that's probably the best place for most of it.
<othernoob> sure, just keep the porn :p
<jpatrick> Some here know what Crossfire is?
<othernoob> something you better not end up in?
<jpatrick> ?
<supernix> GOD 6-7 hours on a p4 to compile
<jpatrick> I saw it in Kynaptic
<supernix> That sure does seem like a long time
<jpatrick> othernoob: LOL
<supernix> othernoob: what problems did you have with the .79 version that made you uninstall so quickly
<supernix> ?
<supernix> pretty large file 101mb
<othernoob> it crashed when i wanted to print. couldnt recover the file i just created. couldn't open files i had created with a lower version before on FC3. crashed when i wanted to save. crashed when i wanted to open a new file. crashed when i copied lines from another txt file into it......
<othernoob> it crashed when i added a picture to the text...
<othernoob> it was useless
<The_Vox> anybody seen firefox 1.0.5 debs yet anywhere?
<othernoob> supernix it wouldn't be smaller if you got it via kynaptic ;)
<supernix> wow I don't blame you there I would uninstall as well. I did try OO 1.9.76 on XP and it worked great. thought I might have the same experience on Linux as well
<othernoob> yea i was going to compile it then, but found the site i gave you.
<othernoob> and 15 mins downloading seemed a better deal ;)
<TestMAD> noob in serious need of help here
<TestMAD> i got the nvidia drivers i need burnt to a cd.
<TestMAD> and it says i need to be logged in as root to install them
<TestMAD> what do i do?
<crimsun> use sudo
<TestMAD> sudo?
<apokryphos> !rootsudo
<ubotu> rootsudo is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<TestMAD> iok..will try that
<TestMAD> thnx
<TestMAD> i didnt think it was going to be so hard to install nvidia drivers
<TestMAD> i gots a headache
<TestMAD> brb..hoopefully it works
#kubuntu 2005-07-19
<TestMAD> well..that kinda worked
<TestMAD> got me past the root msg
<TestMAD> but now it says that im running an x server and i need to get out of that to continue with the installation
<TestMAD> pls help
<apokryphos> TestMAD: to install the drivers you only need two commands
<apokryphos> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<TestMAD> ok..
<TestMAD> cus as you might know im having to do this from command line
<supernix> othernoob: is this the links you were talking about http://ftp.linux.cz/pub/localization/OpenOffice.org/devel/680/SRC680_m116/Build-1/OOo_SRC680_m116_en-US_native_LinuxIntel_install_deb.tar.gz
<apokryphos> TestMAD: no point in getting their own; use Ubuntu's
<apokryphos> TestMAD: not cussing in the slightest
<othernoob> you don't need the tar.gz, there's a deb too i think.
<TestMAD> i get a blackscreen and i have to ctr+alt+f1
<TestMAD> then i can do stuff
<apokryphos> TestMAD: don't bother about doing it that way.. unnecessary hassle
<othernoob> meh, supernix, yea. get that. looked at subfolder.
<othernoob> subdirectory*
<TestMAD> what way?
<apokryphos> TestMAD: check the link above ^
<TestMAD> i did
<TestMAD> im gonan try that now
<supernix> Ok thanks othernoob was not sure what to get or what to do
<apokryphos> TestMAD: basically just sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx, and then sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<supernix> I worry about something being to bleeding edge
<TestMAD> sofar on a noob xp 2 *nix transition...i give it -5
<TestMAD> hehe
<apokryphos> TestMAD: I give it much higher, so far. All you really need is diligence, and you'll be fine :)
<apokryphos> (non-guru talking here)
<TestMAD> i tried doing this on vmware..but kubuntu wouldnt even find the virtual drive i setup
<TestMAD> and i cant use the livecd to see if i like linux either..cus of the nvidia driver problems im having
<TestMAD> brb..
<TestMAD> ok..that didnt werk
<TestMAD> still got black screen
<TestMAD> no desktop
<_roadie> hi guys, got a question thats way off topic, but figured i would ask?
<_roadie> anyone ever have problems with Yahoo member search for people?
<TestMAD> any more suggestions on trying to get the nvidia 6600 cards to work?
<_roadie> not matter what, where, who , why or when I never get any results back?
<_roadie> doesn't matter which computer I use or if I am behind my firewall or not?
<_roadie> fucking driving me crazy
<_roadie> doesn't matter what os either, linux, mac osx, solaris?
<Riddell> McScruff: do people often ask you how it can be that the fish in the sea are all unable to sing?
<McScruff> yes
<Riddell> suspected so :)
<McScruff> i tell them that the fish sticks its head out the water and sings  like the bass on my wall
<TestMAD> this is messed up..i went from trying the livecd to see if i like linux..to installing it cus of driver problems..and now im still stuck
<apokryphos> TestMAD: you installed the drivers, what happened?
<TestMAD> nothing
<TestMAD> still got black screen
<apokryphos> TestMAD: did you do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select nvidia there?
<TestMAD> the card is a 6600gt
<TestMAD> nope
<TestMAD> just did what that webpage told me to
<TestMAD> would it have anything to do with SLI..i got an SLI setup..
<apokryphos> TestMAD: ah, they missed it out in the NVidia steps.. will edit that in
<TestMAD> i run 2 6600gts
<apokryphos> TestMAD: it's no use having the driver installed if you don't tell X to use it :). Running that command you get the chance to do that
<apokryphos> it's probably currently set as "nv" or something
<TestMAD> ok..so waht is the full set of steps i need to take
<apokryphos> TestMAD: the ones I said originally, and then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. This will edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file... which you can do manually, but no harm doing that
<apokryphos> if you have monitor specific things too you can add them in from the dpkg-reconfigure
<TestMAD> ok
<TestMAD> lemme try that now and see waht happens
<McScruff> xchat or kvirc hmmmm
<apokryphos> McScruff: konversation :P
<McScruff> never used it
<McScruff> can you have a "whats playing" in amarok in it?
<apokryphos> McScruff: it's the most popular KDE IRC Client, at least. Very good.
<apokryphos> sure
<McScruff> and im compiling kvirc atm :S
<apokryphos> Using svn at the moment though, so I can't :-S Should try to fix that
<apokryphos> why compiling?
<McScruff> coz the latest stable isnt in resp's
<McScruff> what ever their called
<McScruff> not on apt-get :)
<apokryphos> right
<McScruff> they have 2.2.0 and 3.2.0 is the latest stable
<apokryphos> dated, yup.
<McScruff> is there any coders here?
<TestMAD> well..
<TestMAD> reconfigured the xserver
<TestMAD> and got an error i think
<TestMAD> said possibly writing over a customized something..and backing up
<TestMAD> on the reboot..still got black screen
<TestMAD> this is beginning to be more trouble than its worth to me
<TestMAD> so..how do i remove this grub loader from my MBR?
<TestMAD> that way my pc can go back to like it was
<TestMAD> well??
<TestMAD> anyhelp?
<TestMAD> apokryphos
<apokryphos> yo
<TestMAD> read back
<apokryphos> TestMAD: hm, did you go through all the steps?
<apokryphos> TestMAD: as in, did the dpkg-reconfigure finish?
<TestMAD> after i set the 24bit color
<apokryphos> right
<TestMAD> thats when it cut off
<TestMAD> and gave me that error
<apokryphos> what exactly did it say? Paste?
<TestMAD> heh..cant
<TestMAD> have to reboot
<TestMAD> said that it was possible writing over a costomized config
<TestMAD> and was backing up
<apokryphos> TestMAD: what black screen does it give you? Is it a shell?
<TestMAD> no
<TestMAD> not a shell
<TestMAD> just a black screen
<TestMAD> i hear no sound or nothing
<apokryphos> TestMAD: ok, did it definitely say error? The dpkg-reconfigure there automatically backs up before it writes changes..
<apokryphos> it's so that you can revert to your old xorg.conf file
<apokryphos> (if you had to)
<TestMAD> didnt say error.
<TestMAD> i was jsut assuming
<TestMAD> but when i got to that i was back ata the prompt
<apokryphos> If you look in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file can you verify that under Section "Device" it says "nvidia" ?
<TestMAD> umm..i dunno
<TestMAD> have to reboot
<apokryphos> yeah, it should take you back to the prompt
<apokryphos> oh :|
<apokryphos> TestMAD: you can talk to us from shell, you know ;-)
<TestMAD> how?
<apokryphos> Use irssi
<TestMAD> ok..
<apokryphos> comman line irc client
<TestMAD> ill try it
<TestMAD> brb
<apokryphos> you can switch between shell sessions with F2, F3 and so on..
<TestMAD> ok
<TestMAD> brb
<apokryphos> i.e. so you can talk to us in one and give out commands in the other
<TestMAD> ok
<apokryphos> ok
<TestMAD> thnx
<TestMAD> ok
<TestMAD> cant connect
<TestMAD> unable to resolve dns
<TestMAD> apokryphos
<apokryphos> TestMAD: doesn't detect your connection?
<TestMAD> i dunno
<TestMAD> just tells me unable to resolve dns
<apokryphos> TestMAD: I'd ask you to try more things but that'll be a hassle, I guess :P
<apokryphos> you coulda tried to ping..
<TestMAD> just tell me how to remove this and the grubloader
<TestMAD> ill try and get vmware to work right
<apokryphos> TestMAD: to remove Ubuntu... format the partition
<TestMAD> figured that
<apokryphos> to remove GRUB from MBR, no real idea. I'm sure it'll be on Google
<TestMAD> what about the MBR?
<TestMAD> heh
<TestMAD> ok
<TestMAD> k
<TestMAD> thnx for the help
<TestMAD> after i eat ill try again with vmware
<TestMAD> and see if we can get this werking right
<TestMAD> sofare though..
<TestMAD> my experience hasnt been good
<TestMAD> and y does ubuntu load slower than xp?
<apokryphos> Sorry to hear. In theory it should of course start up straight away
<TestMAD> from power on to desktop with xp is 14 seconds
<apokryphos> TestMAD: it takes longer to start up, but, at least for me, it's infinitely faster after that
<TestMAD> ok
<TestMAD> well..im still willign to try..
<TestMAD> i think that the learning curve is just getting to me right now
<apokryphos> :)
<TestMAD> so..bbl..gotta eat and fix MBR
<PenguinBoy> good evening geeks, nerds, and Linus gurus
<othernoob> night
<bur[n] er> anyone know what's up with the kubuntu archives?  I'm not able to apt-get install konqueror due to md5sum and kfind
<TestMAD> apokryphos
<crimsun> bur[n] er: change mirrors
<crimsun> bur[n] er: i.e., s/us.//g in /etc/apt/sources.list
<bur[n] er> got it
<bur[n] er> thanks
<apokryphos> TestMAD: hi
<TestMAD> ok...got it working with vmware sofar
<TestMAD> its installing
<apokryphos> http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/kubuntu/qt4/ | Kubuntu help channel | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | KOffice 1.4 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice-14.php | KDE 3.4.1 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php | us.archive currently broken; use another mirror ({ca,uk,se}.archive)
<TestMAD> but still had issues with my ethernet
<apokryphos> hm
* ..[topic/#Kubuntu:apokryphos] : http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/kubuntu/qt4/ | Kubuntu help channel | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | KOffice 1.4 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice-14.php | KDE 3.4.1 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php | us.archive currently broken; use another mirror ({ca,uk,se}.archive)
<apokryphos> TestMAD: ok, what's going wrong?
<bur[n] er> that did it, thanks crimsun 
<apokryphos> TestMAD: can you ping google.com?
<bur[n] er> silly us mirror
<dell500> anyone here know how to get dual monitors to work?
<TestMAD> im not that far yet
<TestMAD> still installing
<apokryphos> TestMAD: DHCP failed?
<TestMAD> and when it got to the network part dhcp failed
<TestMAD> i told it to configure later
<TestMAD> i just wanna get it installed
<TestMAD> thats y the irssi didnt werk earlier
<apokryphos> TestMAD: you should have retried autoconfiguration
<TestMAD> oh
<apokryphos> I don't know why, but for me it always only works teh second time around
<TestMAD> ok
<apokryphos> nevermind, when you're at a shell type "sudo dhclient"
* wincide is away: Away at the moment
<TestMAD> ok..gonna be a bit..40% of base installed sofar
<dell500> is there a way to get all the cpu usage, ram usage, and stuff on the desktop?
<thoreauputic> dell500: install GKrellm
<apokryphos> dell500: or superkaramba
<dell500> i'll google
<apokryphos> Loads of Karamba themes on kdelook... you can get both from apt.
<dell500> will they conflict with anything??
<dell500> if i install both
<apokryphos> Nope
<dell500> i couldn't seem to install GKrellm
<apokryphos> why not?
<dell500> got superkaramba to work
<apokryphos> !find gkrellm
<apokryphos> I think it's in Universe
<apokryphos> dell500: cool, now just get your theme from kdelook.org -- you might like to start with Cynapses. An old classic
<dell500> i guess it's case sens.
<dell500> kool beans
<dell500> hold on
<apokryphos> packages are in lower-case, though
<dell500> ya, thought so
<apokryphos> (ubotu posts the results to you by /msg when there's many, I believe)
<dell500> what would the Cynapses be under?? Cynapses karamba?
<chris12349> you don't really have to do anything to install superkaramba themes. just grab them off kde-look and open them with superkaramba
<apokryphos> dell500: yes, you should find it with a search
<apokryphos> dell500: http://kdelook.org/content/show.php?content=11405
<TestMAD> does enlightenment work on ubuntu?
<apokryphos> Quite sure it does, yeah.
<TestMAD> great
<TestMAD> im a litestep fanboy here..and would like a nix equivalent if i can ever get things running
<apokryphos> not sure how up-to-date it is though
<dell500> is there a good dest for the theme to be at ??
<dell500> such as a theme folder for super karamba
<dell500> just wanan be organized :)
<apokryphos> dell500: nah. I just have a ~/themes/karamba/ folder though
<dell500> ie: /home/dell500/themese/karamba
<dell500> i guess it really doesn't matter
<dell500> lol
<apokryphos> Yeah, whatever. Generally a good idea to keep your themes organised
<dell500> true
<apokryphos> i.e. so you know where window decs, styles, kakramba stuff, icons etc. are
<apokryphos> (if they have their respective folders)
<TestMAD> ok..booting up now
<apokryphos> Hopefully in the future you won't really have to do this that much with KHotNewStuff :P
<dell500> what's that??
<dell500> oooooooo my monitor decided to warm up
<TestMAD> ok..doing the pachages now
<dell500> anyone here have a viewsonic monitor that takes a long time to cold boot??
<chris12349> apokryphos:  I'm looking forward to seeing that 
<apokryphos> Kind of a way to integrate kdelook.org with KDE desktop. It's already done with a few programs.. i.e. with wallpapers
<dell500> kool
<apokryphos> chris12349: indeed :). amaroK and Kopete have done quite a bit, already
<dell500> so how do i edit the theme??
<apokryphos> still not in kde svn for icons/window-decs/styles still, I see, though
<apokryphos> dell500: right-click -> edit theme
<dell500> neato
<chris12349> apokryphos: What version of Kopete? 
<apokryphos> chris12349: svn only... they're releasing a snapshot next week though
<chris12349> oh ok, I though I completely missed something :)
<chris12349> I've been archiving files at work with the latest version of K3B, what a great program
* apokryphos loves it too
<dell500> i think i'm using my eth1, not eth0
<dell500> and i just edited the conf but still nothing comes up, shoudl i reload the theme??
<apokryphos> dell500: ifconfig
<apokryphos> Yes, it needs to be reloaded
<dell500> hmm, it is eth1, changed in the config as well
<dell500> i wonder why it's not responding
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to change the gtk theme within kubuntu?  Is it possible to change the gtk theme only when using kde?
<spermie_411> whys nmap so weird to use?
<spermie_411> i don't get ot
<spermie_411> it^
<apokryphos> bur[n] er: gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<bur[n] er> hrm... last time I used that, it crashed my gnome... 
<apokryphos> bur[n] er: you can then edit their style settings from kcontrol
* bur[n] er is hesitant ;)
<bur[n] er> cool
<bur[n] er> i remember the package now
<bur[n] er> thanks
<apokryphos> That's weird and it would be a serious bug. It shouldn't apply outside of kde at all
<bur[n] er> it could have been with warty and kde or something
<bur[n] er> i don't recall
<bur[n] er> maybe it was debian
<bur[n] er> apokryphos: know if there is anything that goes the other way?  to use gtk themes in qt?
<dell500> is there a list of what "type" i should use for the CPU sensors and fan sensors??
<apokryphos> bur[n] er: not that I know of, no -- though #ubuntu is a better place for that
<TestMAD> well what do you know..it came up
<apokryphos> dell500: is this in the superkaramba theme? I think they have some decent reference guides for the language on their site
<TestMAD> i get a desktop
<apokryphos> TestMAD: =)
<bur[n] er> apokryphos: good call, thanks
<TestMAD> but its only cus of vmware
<dell500> aw ok
<dell500> bb
<NamShub> Hi im having a lot of trouble with kubuntu and hope I can get help here
<NamShub> 1. My net connection works for a few minutes -- then dies suddenly
<TestMAD> ok. apokryphos
<chris12349> NamShub: wireless?
<NamShub> ... this doesnt happen with gentoo or windows on this machine, and the router is *still* connected. 
<NamShub> chris12349: no
<TestMAD> now what was it you wanted me to do?
<NamShub> so Im trying to install a new version (snapshot from today) but it can not load kernel drivers :S
<TestMAD> sudo dhclient?
<chris12349> NamShub: have you checked dmesg and your logs to see whats going on?
<NamShub> ifconfig reports eth0 as up and running
<NamShub> chris12349: yes, absolutely no log :S
<NamShub> although I might have overlooked somewhere
<apokryphos> TestMAD: yup
<apokryphos> TestMAD: you have a router, right?
<TestMAD> yea
<apokryphos> that should do it, hopefully
<NamShub> anyone know how I could just kill the connection and reconnect -- if all else fails atleast I will be inside kubuntu -- easier to troubleshoot
<apokryphos> NamShub: ifdown eth0 (or whatever else you're using) will bring down the network interface
<NamShub> apokryphos: yes I tried that, unfortunately ifup wont bring it back heh
<apokryphos> :|
<TestMAD> no DHCPOFFERS recieved
<aseigo> NamShub: checked your /etc/network/interfaces?
<TestMAD> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<NamShub> actually... let me try something ill see if its just the "net" Im losing or wether its the entire local network
<NamShub> brb
<NamShub> asiego: ill take a look at the same time :P
<NamShub> thanx,brb
<chris12349> hey quick question in cron this is every 10 minutes right? 10 * * * * 
<apokryphos> TestMAD: one sec
<TestMAD> k
<apokryphos> TestMAD: there's a few other things you're meant to do; i.e. commands to find out where the problem is
<TestMAD> ok
<TestMAD> explain o great one
<apokryphos> have absolutely no recollection of what they are; it's worth asking in #ubuntu 
<TestMAD> ok
<TestMAD> it's prolly a problem with running this in vmware
<TestMAD> it looks nice] 
<apokryphos> In general #kubuntu is more useful for kde-related issues, as they share the same ubuntu-base
<TestMAD> and is actually fast for running on xp
<TestMAD> it sees the device..but i got vmware setup wierd
<TestMAD> so..
<TestMAD> im gonna try installing again
<TestMAD> and try autodetecting the netwerk a few times
<apokryphos> TestMAD: I dont' think that'll do it
<apokryphos> ...if it fails there
<dell500> apokryphos, lm-sensors needed to be installed
<dell500> apokryphos, i need to make this script, but i'm not sure where lm-sensors installed to
<TestMAD> i got the vmware using a VPN connection for guest system ehternet
<dell500> there's a conf in /etc/sensors.conf
<TestMAD> thats prolly the issue.
<apokryphos> No idea I'm afraid
<TestMAD> i didnt let it have access to its own ethernet port
<TestMAD> but..it does see the device there
<TestMAD> it just says its disabled
<TestMAD> says click the admin button below to make modifications..
<TestMAD> but i dont see it
<apokryphos> it should be "Administrator Mode"
<TestMAD> yea..
<TestMAD> i dont see it
<apokryphos> TestMAD: near the bottom... left to "Apply"
<TestMAD> oinly buttons i see are configure, enable and disable interface
<TestMAD> all greyed out
<apokryphos> TestMAD: this may help
<apokryphos> TestMAD: look at the very bottom...
<TestMAD> ok..is it an icon?
<apokryphos> no, a button :).
<TestMAD> k
<apokryphos> TestMAD: heh, forgot to include the link with "this may help": http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32370
<TestMAD> hehe
<TestMAD> found it.
<TestMAD> window wasnt maximized
<TestMAD> thats wierd that its like that
<TestMAD> y is it like that?
<apokryphos> what resolution are you on?
<TestMAD> its at 1024x768
<dell500> i'm looking in my /etc/modules conf and it has fglrx on the list more than once, should there only be one instance of it?
<_mathieu> :S
<NamShub> So what is my /etc/network/interfaces supposed to look like?
<NamShub> ?
<dinocazares> Can anyone help me?
<apokryphos> dinocazares: certainly not without knowing the question ;-)
<dinocazares> I can't see the samba shares of the computer next to mine, I have only 2 PC's here
<dinocazares> I've clicked the network folders button but only the domain is there, nothing else
<TestMAD> apokryphos: how can i get this to see my ntfs drives?
<apokryphos> dinocazares: try #ubuntu -- you'll have more luck on issues like that there
<dinocazares> hmm, ok,
<apokryphos> TestMAD: check the Kubuntu guide in /topic
<TestMAD> ok
<m1ke> Im having a problem installing rar... when I aptitude search it shows up but when I try to install it says "no candidate version found for rar"
<m1ke> could anyone pls help?
<apokryphos> m1ke: weird; have you apt-get updated? Also, do you have multiverse enabled? I believe it's there..
<m1ke> one sec
<apokryphos> m1ke: if not, you should be fine with unrar
<m1ke> unrar does not work either
<apokryphos> m1ke: I just downloaded and am successfully using unrar..
<m1ke> Im just trying to fix now thnx
<_david> woohoo
<_david> apokryphos: i got it on net now
<_david> this is nice
<apokryphos> _david: cool :)
<_david> can Konversation be connected to multiple servers?
<apokryphos> Yup, of course.
<_david> hmm..i wish it had a list already there] 
<_david> i dont remember the names of all the servers im usually on
<apokryphos> _david: some have mentioned that before. Don't really have any idea why they don't have a potential server list ready..
<apokryphos> seems like a bad call
<_david> yea
<_david> ok..so how do i opne up another server?
<apokryphos> _david: /server {someotherserver}
<_david> ahh
<_david> it wont disconnect from this one?
<apokryphos> no
<m1ke> I am really trying not to be so lame but.... um... could anyone let me know how to enable multiverse?
<apokryphos> m1ke: not lame at all. In terminal, sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<apokryphos> m1ke: look for the line that has the "Universe" repository, and add "multiverse" there
<apokryphos> ...mentioned in Kubuntu guide, btw
<m1ke> I get an error if I do that both in root and as a userr
<apokryphos> m1ke: output?
<delltony> question: what is the cpu frequency scaler to use with kde?
<delltony> i tried t install cpufreqd and it wants to uninstall kubunt-desktop and powernowd
* apokryphos just realised he didn't have kubuntu-desktop :P
<apokryphos> m1ke: ...
<apokryphos> !repositories
<ubotu> [repositories]  at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<TestMAD> hey..i see myself
* TestMAD slaps _david around a bit with a large trout
<TestMAD> i hurt myself
<m1ke> no under root it say cannot connect to x server and as a user it says $HOME not set /tmp/kde-...... is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0
<apokryphos> m1ke: run kdesu kwrite, then open /etc/apt/sources.list from there
<NamShub> :(
<NamShub> :(
<delltony> apokryphos, any suggestions?
<apokryphos> delltony: for music? ;-)
<delltony> yeah lets have a party while my cpu goes into meltdown
<dell500> anyone here know how to get lm-sensors working??
<delltony> hey dell
<apokryphos> delltony: what are you trying to do? Check your CPU?
<delltony> does your 500 overheat
<_david> this is gonna be fun..
<delltony> no i'm trying to scale it
<_david> any tried using wine with ubuntu?
<delltony> cause for some damn reason its getting way to hot
<delltony> runs on average at 75C
<apokryphos> Yeouch
<delltony> with all fans on full throttle
<apokryphos> delltony: type "top".. see what's running so high
<delltony> the load is small thats what i can't figure out
<apokryphos> weird
<_david> apokryphos: how would i go about getting wine onto this?
<delltony> _david, install wine-tools
<_david> ok
<_david> how do i do that?
<_david> im a noob.
<dell500> hey dell
<apokryphos> _david: Kubuntu guide is your friend :)
<_david> ok
<dell500> how might i uninstall an app (lm-sensors) and restore the configuration for modules and stuff back to normal
<apokryphos> dell500: apt-get remove {somepackage}, you'll have to manually enter apt-get install {package1} {package2}, for other things after though..
<spermie_411> delltony< you got my internet working you ROCK man
<delltony> nah just helpin out
<delltony> giving back what was given to me
<delltony> glad to have helped
<spermie_411> yup 
<[Relic] > Is there anyway to get a faster keyboard repeat rate?  250ms is very slow compared to what I am used to using
<pajohn> i got a question about samba
<apokryphos> [Relic] : how fast do you type? ;-)
<pajohn> is there anyway to access the samba shared folders in the shell?
<[Relic] > very
<pajohn> i.e. is there a /dev/ something that i can acess samba in?
<apokryphos> [Relic] : I'll race you ;-)
<apokryphos> j/k
<[Relic] > it is the repeat rate when I need to back space or move around a little bit on a text where it get's really annoying
<delltony> apokryphos, let me know if you find something out
<delltony> i know dell admited to the 500s doing this
<pajohn> i got a question about samba
<pajohn> is there anyway to access the samba shared folders in the shell?
<apokryphos> delltony: sure, but it's worth asking later if no luck now..
<delltony> yeah
<delltony> i have been trying to figure it out for a while
<apokryphos> delltony: are things running slow? Perhaps the mechanism for temperature is mucked up..
<delltony> yeah things are runninig very slow
<_mathieu> hello
<NamShub> finally found my problem (i think(
<delltony> like mplayer lags
<delltony> webpages lag
<NamShub> eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:80a7 bound to 0000:00:05.0
<NamShub> eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<NamShub> NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out
<delltony> but when i first turn it on everything is fast
<NamShub> then I lose my network
<delltony> but after say 30 mins of use
<NamShub> anyclue how to fix?
<apokryphos> [Relic] : kbdrate, perhaps
<delltony> it downgrades and i assume its cause of cpu scaling
<apokryphos> delltony: do you get this problem in other DE's?
<apokryphos> ..or before you login to KDE?
<bur[n] er> pajohn: u get an answer to your samba question?
<pajohn> not yet
<bur[n] er> pajohn: check out smbclient and/or mount -t smbfs
<bur[n] er> smbclient is like browsing an ftp site almost
<delltony> other de's sorry you lost me
<bur[n] er> and mounting will let you play mp3s, videos, etc
<apokryphos> Desktop Environments
<pajohn> awesome i was looking for something like mounting samba shares
<delltony> aww
<pajohn> thanks alot
<bur[n] er> pajohn: i think you can do it through konq too somehow
<delltony> well yeah gnome same issue
<bur[n] er> (though i'm new to kde)
<delltony> flux same thinig
<delltony> i would bet its a temp issue
<delltony> cause the lappy does get hot
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to get konqueror to display previews for .avi and .mpg and any video files?
<delltony> but i don't know how to resolve it
<pajohn> when i do sudo mount -t smbfs, where does it mount?
<apokryphos> delltony: 75C sounds really extreme... I've never reached the 70s
<delltony> only thing i can think of is to modprobe p4_clockmod
<dell500> ya, 75 is kinda bad
<delltony> yeah but do you have a centro processor or whatever it is called
<delltony> i actually have a desktop laptop
<delltony> if yu will
<apokryphos> pretty typical Athlon 2600+
<delltony> not certain if it has mobile technology or not
<_david> where do i find synaptik at on this?
<bur[n] er> pajohn: man smbmount
<bur[n] er> pajohn: better yet, just run "smbmount" it will give an example
<delltony> _david, you can always ina  shell type gksudo synaptic
<apokryphos> It's not on Kubuntu by default, so you'd have to install it.
<_david> ok..will that bring up the gui?
<_david> oh
<delltony> i personally use apt-get
<_david> cus wine only gives directions for that
<_david> not apt-get
<_david> n/m
<_david> i just found them
<[Relic] > apokryphos  :  I tried the interface but that only let it down to 250, since this is was first attempt at using linux locally, I am not sure where anything to tamper with is
<apokryphos> [Relic] : using the -r option to alter it didn't let it go lower?
<apokryphos> You probably can't if it's not allowed there
<apokryphos> (see man kbdrate)
<[Relic] > no clue I don't have that drive plugged in right now :)
<[Relic] > I'll try it tomorrow, I still need to finish a few things up and back up a lot before I try using it full time
<apokryphos> ok, sure
<[Relic] > 4 identical drives is helpful at times :)
<[Relic] > unfortunately they don't make big cases any more so I can only use 1 of them at a time :(
<spermie_411> my eyes kill me when i read on the internet ?>
<delltony> dang dang dang dang dang
<_david> what is the text editor in console?
<delltony> nano
<_david> k
<_david> ok..i made my changes to the aptget sources list..how do i save it?
<_david> ctrl and what?
<delltony> ctrl o
<delltony> then control x
<delltony> but if you didn't sudo nano it will not let you write to it
<_david> i did sudo
<delltony> apokryphos, any other ideas on this overheat issue?
<apokryphos> delltony: none, I'm afraid. 
<ricosuave17> lol there is a kubuntu channel
<seth_k> sure, why not?
<ricosuave17> i didnt know kubuntu was so popular
<[Relic] > either that or you are having one heck of a hallucination  :)
<seth_k> he got into the magic mushrooms again :O
<ricosuave17> YAY
<apokryphos> delltony: I wouldn't really run my system at that heat though.. do you have your / and /home on seperate partitions?
<seth_k> ricosuave17: sure, Kubuntu is quite popular
<ricosuave17> but i want to get icewm
<ricosuave17> why dont they make a ubuntu with icewm?
<_david> ok..this sux
<ricosuave17> i like shrooms
<_david> i added the wine source line to my apt-get list
<seth_k> what's up, _david?
<_david> and it updated fine
<seth_k> ok
<_david> but when i went to install wine i got an error
<_david> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<_david> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<_david> is only available from another source
<_david> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<_david> hehe
<_david> and im using the info from wines site
<seth_k> paste your sources.list on pastebin?
<_david> whats the link pls
<_david> ?
<delltony> apokryphos, its my work pc so i do't have much choice
<delltony> i8kctl how in the hell do you set it to kick the fans in at lower temps?
<PenguinBoy> hey hey hey geeks, nerds, and Linux gurus
<_david> http://pastebin.com/313002
<_david> thats my sources.list
<_david> the wine lines are at the bottom
<ricosuave17> PenguinBoy: i feel offeneded
<PenguinBoy> why????
<ricosuave17> i dont like to hear im a geek. im a goth. lol
<PenguinBoy> lol
<PenguinBoy> lol
<PenguinBoy> hey hey hey geeks, nerds, Linux gurus, and goths!
<ricosuave17> ok much better
<_david> i just had a late 80's early 90's flashback
<ricosuave17> lol
<_david> rico suave
<ricosuave17> _david u used to be goth?
<ricosuave17> or punk
<_david> niether
<ricosuave17> oh
<_david> i was grunge
<ricosuave17> how old u r ?
<_david> 26
<ricosuave17> grunge cool
<ricosuave17> cool
<ricosuave17> man im a poser goth
<ricosuave17> i dont even look goth
<_david> grunge was awesome back in school..i was friends with freaks, geeks, jocks, band nerds...
<_david> hehe
<_david> my wife is a band nerd
<_david> and those chicks are freeky
<ricosuave17> lol
<ricosuave17> that so cool
<ricosuave17> what is grunge exactly?
<_david> ehh...ever seen what kurt cobain always wore?
<ricosuave17> umm kind of
<_david> well..my mom calls it looking like a bum
<ricosuave17> lol. cool then
<ricosuave17> i dont think there are any more grunge dudes left
<_david> seth_k: did you look at the sources.list?
<crimsun> meaning that none of them still wear grunge?
<crimsun> I dunno.
<_david> there are some left..but we're all old now
<_david> heh
<ricosuave17> too bad.
<crimsun> "old" heh
<ricosuave17> waht do i need to be grunge?
<seth_k> _david: lol, they're all commented!
<seth_k> _david: sudoedit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment all the # lines (not the ## lines)
<_david> seth_k:ok?
<_david> ok.
<_david> hold on
<ricosuave17> since there are no grunge left ill be one to restore the old grunges
<seth_k> _david: then another sudo apt-get update and you're back in business.
<_david> Malformed line 29 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist
<_david> thats the first wine line
<delltony> apokryphos, i see something that might not be so great my cpu is always running at performance and its not scaling
<seth_k> oh right, I didn't look at those
<seth_k> they should be:
<delltony> its cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq
<delltony> 2800000
<delltony> delltony@bubbabox:~$
<delltony> gonna try to change it
<seth_k> deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<seth_k> deb-src http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ source/
<seth_k> notice the space in between apt/ and the last word
<_david> ok
<_david> y the spaceeeee?
<_david> none of the others had it
<seth_k> it's special
<_david> wow..just like me
<seth_k> how's that for a good answer :P
<_david> lol
<_david> installign now
<_david> thnx for the help
<_david> heh..im still runnign this from vmware
<_david> i need to install it
<_david> is thier an easy way to mount ntfs?
<seth_k> sure
<seth_k> manually, or automatically?
<_david> automatically
<ricosuave17> iceubuntu?
<crimsun> you'd have to put the entry in fstab
<seth_k> okay, first we'll make the directory
<seth_k> in a terminal: sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<seth_k> (adjust windows to taste, /mnt/whatever)
<_david> is it wise to do this while wine is installing?
<seth_k> sure, that's fine
<_david> k..lemme open another console
<seth_k> or a new tab
<seth_k> in your current console
<seth_k> that's more fun and earns you Geek Points
<_david> hey.cool
<_david> ok..dir made
<_david> but theres like 3 drives ill want access to
<delltony> cool apokryphos i figured out how to scale this thing down
<_david> so do i need to break it down into windows/1 , 2, 3?
<seth_k> okay, make 2 more directories then
<seth_k> no, the directories need to be empty
<seth_k> so don't put /1 /2 /3 inside
<apokryphos> delltony: nice!!
<seth_k> so sudo mkdir /mnt/os && sudo mkdir /mnt/data && sudo mkdir /mnt/progs or something
<delltony> it was set t run at 2.8 always
<delltony> but i scaled it down to 1.4
<apokryphos> cool stuff
<apokryphos> how'd you do it?
<_david> ok..so how do i rename that windows dir i made?
<_david> to windows1
<_david> ok
<seth_k> sudo mv /mnt/windows /mnt/windows1
<delltony> type type cat /sys/devices/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scal (hit tab key)  
<_david> k..dirs made
<delltony> and it will shw yo the current cpu frequency
<seth_k> okay, next step is: kdesu kwrite /etc/fstab
<seth_k> and you need three lines like so:
<delltony> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
<delltony> this will show you the frequencies your cpu can run at in kilohertz
<seth_k>  /dev/hda1       /mnt/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0
<seth_k> replace the first part with the location of the partition
<seth_k> and the second part with your directory
<delltony> su
<delltony> enter your root password
<delltony> echo -n "userspace" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<delltony> that replaces performance with userspace which basically is a manual mode of control
<_david> ok.how can i found out what is where tho?
<_david> like my audio partition
<delltony> echo -n "somefrequency" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_setspeed
<delltony> I
<_david> its on drive 2..but i dont know what partition
<delltony> then if it cools down i can raise it backk up
<_david> just mount them till i find it?
<seth_k> no
<seth_k> open a third terminal tab
<seth_k> and do sudo fdisk -l
<seth_k> that's the letter l
<_david> k
<_david> wait seth_k
<_david> im dumb
<_david> my audio drive wont be seen
<_david> hehe
<_david> im using the vmware
<seth_k> heh
<seth_k> well you'll know for next time
<_david> someone needs to hit me with a big freakin stick
<_david> yea..thnx
<_david> now..i gotta install onto a laptop
<_david> then i install onto my pc
<_david> hope my wireless cardsd are supported
<kalenedrael> do you know what chipset is in it?
<newbie> is there a way to view quick time movies on linux if they are embeded in webpage
<_eric> wich use, karamba or superkaramba?
<Ghetek> windows fonts in linux?
<_eric> mstrcorefonts
<Ghetek> k
<_eric> mstt
<Ghetek> will this let me dl and install fonts from online
<Ghetek> non standard ones
<delltony> _eric, question does that font package effect firefox fonts too? as in html coded fonts ?
<eclub09> jakarta
* P3L|C4N0 o/
* ChurcH_of_FoamY looks around
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> damn it's dead in here >.<
<bur[n] er> it's hot out
* FoamY_is_ZZZzzzz is away: can't be botherd with bastard bits of knoledge
<jeanluc> Hola amigos
<ricosuave17> hola
<jeanluc> Como estas?
<ricosuave17> bien bien y tu
<jeanluc> Yo tengo un pregunda
<ricosuave17> cual
<jeanluc> bien
<jeanluc> lol
<jeanluc> I don't speak spanish
<ricosuave17> lol to bad
<jeanluc> :p
<shogouki> jeanluc: do you learn a foreign language in your studies in texas ?
<jeanluc> not till ninth grade
<jeanluc> im going in to 8th
<jeanluc> but last year I took a spanish class at school but learned nothing due to the lack of teaching skillz the teacher had
<eclub09> VISIT WWW.tokocdnet.tk
<_john> hey guys i have a question
<arcanistherogue> i accidentally enabled this "Kasbar" panel, and i cant turn it off
<arcanistherogue> any help with this?
<arcanistherogue> ;_;
<arcanistherogue> hello
<Computer__Guru> hi ray
<ray> hey there thanks
<Computer__Guru> no problem
<Computer__Guru> what's up?
<ray> i find kubuntu works better than gnome
<ray> notmuch u?
<yaman> hello. i've got a dell inspiron laptop and for some reason the touchpad is not recognized as a synaptics device, but instead in /proc/bus/input/devices its listed as a "PS/2 Generic Mouse"
<paines> hi
<paines> i am experiencing some strange problems with kubuntu amd64 when frequency scaling is turned on
<paines> then amarok is crashing
<paines> sometimes x
<paines> te system behave strange at all
<ilba7r> hi i have a logitech quickcam express that used to work. After reinstalling linux it was not recognized any ideas how to install a driver for it
<ilba7r>  if i install from source using apt-get install do i have to compile the package by untaring then make make install? or is it automatically done
<paines_> ilba7r, what are you tring to do ?
<ilba7r> i am trying to install a driver for my web cam
<ilba7r> i found the package for it
<ilba7r> its qc-usb-source
<paines_> then unpack it and compile it and install it
<ilba7r> although it is in the repso
<ilba7r> unpacking is not done automatically then
<paines_> ahh
<paines_> okay
<paines_> i thought you get it from net somewhere
<ilba7r> no
<Arsenio_Lupin> hi all
<ilba7r> it is in the repos. so do i need to unpack and install it
<paines_> yes
<Arsenio_Lupin> someone else has problem with kmail and kaddressbook?
<paines_> no, not using kaddressbook
<paines_> just kmail
<ilba7r> thanx paines
<paines_> np
<apokryphos> nikkia: heh, someone re-edited that Wiki page after I did
<apokryphos> nikkia: edited it out again, only to find someone put it back in...again! Posting on the /talk page now -- can't wait to see their justification.
<hettar> hello
<uniq> hi.
<hettar> I just installed kubuntu to give it a try (my debian install died) and I wanted to add the universe repository. where do I find the details for this ?
<fromoze> just edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<apokryphos> !repositories
<ubotu> well, repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<fromoze> hettar: do you now how to do it, no? The sources are there, jut commented
<hettar> In know how to add sources. I was just trying to find what the source was. I should have checked the file first.
<hettar> thanks
<hettar> seems quite nice so far
<apokryphos> :)
* nikkia returns
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi nikkia
<nikkia> hi Kamping_Kaiser
<nikkia> its too hot, again :/
<wellso> hi ppl
<wellso> oh yes m8
<wellso> too hot to be sitting at a pc
<Kamping_Kaiser> to hot?
<wellso> hows every1 doing
<Kamping_Kaiser>  not bad. 
<shogouki> all is mental
* apokryphos misses the Firefox search and thinks someone should patch a similar one for Konqi
<shogouki> what is missing in konq ?
* nikkia has spent far too much of today playing with ardour instead of working :P
<apokryphos> shogouki: the convenient/clean/out-of-the-way firefox search
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: 31C is too hot
<nikkia> far too hot
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> where do you live?
* apokryphos embraces the heat 8)
<shogouki> apokryphos: again i dont see what is missing in kq ?
<cong> hi, i have a kubuntu related question, can smn help me?
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: and i say that as someone that has lived in california and north carolina...
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: just north of london
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok :) a pom
<apokryphos> shogouki: I just told you; what's the problem? 
<shogouki> apokryphos: i think its you but he :)
<apokryphos> shogouki: Usability-wise, the firefox search is evidently better. I'll be the first to proclaim the glories of Konqi, but that doesn't mean we should be blind to its faults
<apokryphos> Use of space is one of them
<cong> i just switched to kubuntu via apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. Firefox is yet very much gnomish: it uses the gtk widgets, and, more important, the gnome font settings. They are weird (too small) in kubuntu. Any ideas how to fix that?
<shogouki> apokryphos: im not a kq fanatic, i wrote extensions for firefox :p
<apokryphos> shogouki: to speak about the search, the Konqueror one takes up a large amount of the webpage, gets stuck in the way, hides information, is reasonably bulky... flaws seem obvious.
<apokryphos> Others are the effective use of space
<nikkia> cong, the only thing you can really do is switch gnome to a theme thats close to your kde theme, gtk-engines-qtpixmap should in theory make it better, but i find it just makes gtk apps unusable, so you just have to live with the UI difference with firefox until someone finishes porting firefox to qt
<apokryphos> nikkia: the gtk2-engines-gtk-qt package works really well for me; no complaints there..
<nikkia> apokryphos: is that in breezy ? cos i can't see it in hoary
<cong> nikkia: thx, thats what i was afraid of :(
<apokryphos> nikkia: Universe, I think
<apokryphos> !find gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<ubotu> gtk2-engines-gtk-qt: (Makes your GTK 2 apps look like Qt ones), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 0.60-1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 71 kB, Installed size: 296 kB
<nikkia> oh, there it is, wonder why i didnt' find it when i looked for it earlier
<nikkia> that said, i'm using uk.archives, and its been very flakey today
<nikkia> uk.archive, even
<apokryphos> nikkia: the plain archive.ubuntu.com ones are in London (apparently), so I use those
<apokryphos> Speed is pretty reasonable; generally over 500Kb/s for me
<nikkia> same IPs
<nikkia> so if uk.archive is being flakey, so is archive :)
<nikkia> apokryphos: i've had it rejecting connections randomly today
<apokryphos> oh, heh
<apokryphos> :(
* apokryphos tries to download something
<nikkia> odd thing is, it'll do it on some probes, but not all of them
<nikkia> so if you do the equivalent of apt-get update, some of your package lists gets toasted, others are fine
<apokryphos> yikes, 27.3KB/s ... yes, very slow
<apokryphos> ok, 50 now, but still..
<nikkia> ah, my neighbour with the mysterious breasts is going out again
<apokryphos> hahaha
<apokryphos> follow her! 
<nikkia> apokryphos: is a 'the mystery of britney's breasts' situation
<nikkia> somedays she's flat, other days, not
<nikkia> very odd
<apokryphos> nikkia: wonder-bras are just so wonderous
<nikkia> apokryphos: she rarely wears a bra, from what i can see
<apokryphos> :|
<nikkia> i have very strange neighbours in general, tho
<apokryphos> Will just have to go down in the book of another of life's unsolved mysteries
<nikkia> i think one of them is under witness protection, tbh
<jevv> i wonder, does Firefox look gnomisch if ones installs Kubuntu directly? (and not upgrade a standard ubuntu to kubuntu)
<nikkia> she spends most of the day looking very nervous by the door, and then very late at night, some guy keeps turning up for a few minutes at a time
<apokryphos> Not much interaction with neighbours here; it's too close to the center. In North London where we lived we knew everyone
<apokryphos> jevv: if you get the gtk engines package, then gtk apps in Kubuntu should look bearable
<nikkia> apokryphos: oh, no interaction here, but i see everything from my home-office space :)
* apokryphos thinks nikkia has plenty of spare time ;-)
<nikkia> apokryphos: its like being in 'rear window' but without the broken leg, and without the killing
<apokryphos> nikkia: admittedly, in our old house we had a tree-house and I used to spy on people from there! Be aware! I think I was around 11 :P
<apokryphos> Can't say I noticed many interesting things though; nearly burnt the tree-house with candles once =)
<nikkia> apokryphos: i wouldn't say i spy, i just have my desk facing the window, and i see everything that happens on the busy street i live on
<jevv> apokryphos: just checked, but they dont work for me neither.... everything as it was....
<apokryphos> nikkia: watch out, you may be called in to give evidence one day :P
<apokryphos> jevv: are you sure you got the appropriate engine package? Which one did you get? ANd... did you restart the gtk apps first?
<nikkia> apokryphos: best entertainment so far, was 2 weekends ago, when some high-as-a-kite teenage girl was stripping in the middle of the road, and running around squealing like a seagull
<apokryphos> (and select the respective option from kcontrol, I should add
<apokryphos> nikkia: hahaha. Far more interesting than our area. Where did you say you lived again? ;-)
<jevv> i did apt-get  install gtk2-engines-gtk-qt ... and yes I restzared firefox
<apokryphos> jevv: perhaps try restarting KDE? Not sure why that worked for some...
<nikkia> apokryphos: hertfordshire
<apokryphos> ah yes
<jevv> i will, thanks. BTW, how is it in London now? everything back to normal? 
<martinjh99> Has anyone else come across this problem with kubuntu-default-settings?  When KDE is first installed in makes windows open in a new tab - I go into the settings for konqi and chage it to open in a new window instead and nothing happens.
<apokryphos> nikkia: was she doing it for a joke or was her mental sanity in question?
<nikkia> jevv, i think you have to change the settings in gnome-theme-manager *shrug*
<apokryphos> jevv: pretty much, apart from the news being devoured still with the issue :)
<jevv> nikkia: will try after logout, thx.
<apokryphos> martinjh99: I prefer it that way, to tell you the truth. Though it should change if you change it there, hm...
<nikkia> apokryphos: given that it was p'ing down, i don't think it was a joke, she spent about 2 hours doing it, that and running back and forth between two streets, screaming, and apparently looking for something in the bushes
<nikkia> apokryphos: looked a lot like a trip gone bad
<apokryphos> nikkia: haha. Sounds a lot like a mysterious fiction novel; your area sounds great.
<martinjh99> Apok> I prefer it the other way myself.  I'm thinking it is a bug with kubuntu-default-settings.  I have to use GDM instead of KDM as KDM depends on kubuntu-default-settings...  I wouldn't use GDM if that was fixed.
<apokryphos> martinjh99: ah yes, that'll be because of the customized KDM theme
* apokryphos is gonna test open-in-new-window now
<martinjh99> So its not a bug for KDM to depend of kubuntu-defauklt-settings then?
<apokryphos> martinjh99: not really, no
<apokryphos> martinjh99: erm, I change it and it works...
<apokryphos> martinjh99: did you alter the things in "Advanced Settings" too?
<martinjh99> Where are you changing it??
<apokryphos> martinjh99: Settings Configure Konqueror -> Web Behaviour, second section
<apokryphos> Konq handbook is good for this stuff, too :)
<martinjh99> Im changing it in Settings/Config Konq/Behaviour/Misc Options/Open Folders in seperate windows
<apokryphos> martinjh99: that will only change it for File Manager Mode, I think, since it refers to folders
<martinjh99> Thats the problem in the file manager - It opens all windows in tabs where I want them to open in new windows instead.
<apokryphos> martinjh99: i.e. when you middle-click?
<martinjh99> Nope when I do it from the menu or any folder at all.
<apokryphos> martinjh99: what do you mean? When you select from the menu you can click on "Open in New Window", are you saying it opens it in new tabs there/
<apokryphos> Ok, opening folders in new windows is related to web behaviour; changing those settings I mentioned makes folders open in new windows
<apokryphos> (i.e. if you middle-click)
<apokryphos> Nevertheless, regardless of settings, if you right-click -> open in new window it should *always* open in a new window; is that not the case?
<martinjh99> Not tried there - Its the the system special menu that it opens in tabs as well as clicking on folders
<martinjh99> Not tried that as I want to open with a standard left click.
<apokryphos> martinjh99: ohh, you want *all* folders to open in a new window?
<apokryphos> The default isn't to open in a new tab, it's to open in the current window....
<martinjh99> Ahhh...  How would I go about changing that then...?
<martinjh99> ;)
<apokryphos> Configure -> Settings -> Behaviour -> Open in seperate window will do it then
<apokryphos> *But* you also have to change the things under Web Behaviour
<apokryphos> as they're set to override anything opening in a new window
<martinjh99> Right got it now I think...  Will have to install kubuntu-default-settings and see what happens...
<apokryphos> :)
<martinjh99> Thanks for the help...  Going to logout and use my test user so just in case!!
<apokryphos> Ok, no problem, see ya.
<martinjh99> apok> That doesn't seem to have worked!  In web behaviour I changed Open links in new tab to deselected and left the advanced options alone - Also changed the Open folders in seperate windows to selected...
<martinjh99> Its still opening in tabs instead of new windows.
<apokryphos> martinjh99: no, you should change the advanced options...
<apokryphos> Do you really mean tabs or "in current window"?
<martinjh99> In tabs in current window
<apokryphos> so a new tab physically opens up?
<martinjh99> Yup 
<apokryphos> Ok, that's fine. Changed the advanced options and retry
<martinjh99> Have done - Still does it in tabs...
<apokryphos> martinjh99: well, you evidently must not be doing something, lemme go through again :)
<martinjh99> Go on then... ;)
<martinjh99> I need to sort out the problem anyway...
<apokryphos> (i) Under behaviour, deselct "Open folders in seperate windows; Under Web Behaviour, deselect (i) Open links in new tab instead of new window; under Advanced Options, (ii) deselct Open popus in new tab... (iii) open as tab in....
<apokryphos> the last one should be deselect "Open as tab in existing Konqueror when URL is called externally"
<apokryphos> and just make sure to apply the settings
<martinjh99> Sorted! :)
<apokryphos> cool! =)
<martinjh99> Cheers for that mate!  Like I said needed to be sorted out.
<apokryphos> yeah, no probs
<martinjh99> :) I did think that was a bug for quite a while...  Good job I finally sorted it out!!  Now to get rid of GDM...  IS there a way of using KDM unthemed?
<apokryphos> martinjh99: yeah, I think if you alter the kderc file
<martinjh99> Thats what I thought - Have to google it...  I'm someone else has had the same thought!
<martinjh99> Cheers - Thanks for the help.
<apokryphos> well, he only had to delete one line ;-)
<nikkia> apokryphos: and if he'd read the file, and seen the 'UseTheme=true', it might have been obvious :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: I've seen that before but, hmm, I don't actually have that; neither in my /etc/ nor in my ~ one
<nikkia> strange
<apokryphos> nikkia: I figure removing i.e. prefixes=/usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/ would remove it
<apokryphos> new "This Month in SVN" released -- http://www.hoult.org/~canllaith/svn-features/14-07-05.html cool stuff
<JohnFlux> hey all
<JohnFlux> can I use debian openoffice2 packages in kubuntu?
<apokryphos> JohnFlux: yeah, they're in the repositories I believe
<apokryphos> (haggai, one of the Kubuntu devs, works on the OOo packs for Debian/[K] ubuntu I believe)
<JohnFlux> apokryphos: the ones in kubuntu are 1.9.79.2 but the ones in debian are 1.9.108
<JohnFlux> just wondering if I can use the debian ones directly
<JohnFlux> saves me downloading 100MB also
<nikkia> hmmm
<nikkia> i wonder if my occasional mouse-weirdness could be caused noise on the unused PS/2 port
<JohnFlux> i'm adventerous.  what's the worst that can happen :-)
<JohnFlux> nikkia: no.
<apokryphos> JohnFlux: hm, probably - if you're adventurous, then sure
<JohnFlux> nikkia: do cat /dev/psaux  and don't move the mouse, and see if you get data :)
<nikkia> JohnFlux: thing is, it only happens when i move the mouse
<nikkia> occasionally, like once or twice every 10 minutes, it'll just fling the pointer to the other side of the screen
<nikkia> i don't think its optical jitter, because that would have a smaller effect, what with mice being relative positioning
<JohnFlux> nikkia: try a different mouse
<JohnFlux> nikkia: go to work /uni and swap the mice ;)
<nikkia> yeah, great idea, swap my $60 logitech, for the $2 dell my work PC has :/
<JohnFlux> nikkia: don't swap then, steal :)
<JohnFlux> just try it to elliminate the possibilities
<JohnFlux> if you have no problems, you know that's the problem
<jeanluc> Hello
<jpatrick> Can someone help me install Skype?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, ok
<jpatrick> I've downloaded the .deb package
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. open up konsole and cd to the dir the deb is in
<jpatrick> okay...
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'm not sure where konsole is in KDE, or where you saved it ;)
<jpatrick> I'm there
<Shuddertrix> just run 'sudo dpkg -i skype_1.1.0.20-1_i386.deb' when you're in the directory you downloaded it to.
<Kamping_Kaiser> or skype*.deb
<Shuddertrix> of course
<jpatrick> that was quick
<martinjh99> Got another problem...  Whatever I print its printing too high on the page...  /etc/papersize is a4 which I want to be the default.  
<d> Hi!
<jpatrick> hey
<d> Any chance of seeing ktorrent and lmms (the linux multimedia system - a fruityloops alike for KDE!) in breezy??
<d> Same goes for gunroar - one of the best linux games I've played!??
<d> Where can i find the 'breezy package requests' page/address/maintainer??
<Riddell> d: fancy packaging them for us?
<d> riddell: can't be that hard can it? I've never made any .debs before
<Riddell> d: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuSuggestedPackages
<Riddell> d: packaging is pretty fiddly stuff, but good to learn https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuPackagingGuide
<Fraeon> Damn.
<apokryphos> Riddell: [nag]  Any idea on PyKDE stuff? [/nag]  :)
* Fraeon is going to try LMMS
<Riddell> apokryphos: what's the question?
<Fraeon> Maybe there's no need for a dual boot after all
<apokryphos> Riddell: packages have been broken since... erm, first time I used it I guess
* nikkia gets annoyed at gtk's lousy file selector, again
<apokryphos> d: easy to make a .deb, but I haven't always found it easy to eliminate all the errors and other things :P
<d> fraeon- good news eh? I know a lot of people who wouldn't switch to Linux coz there was no fruityloops replacement - not any more!
<nikkia> could the keyboard completion in it be any worse? you type /u and it expands to /usr, fair enough, then b and it expands to /usr/bin/ good so far, now you press 'bee' and it expands to beep-media-player, great! hit enter '/u/b/bee not found'
<buz> wtf is fruityloops
<buz> sounds like some bad cereals
<nikkia> buz, an audio composition thing
<aseigo> only the best breakfast cereal known to man
<apokryphos> nikkia: hahaha, no way!
<buz> mhh i could care less for that ;)
<buz> nikkia: i got annoyed at the gtk widgets a lot of time
<nikkia> apok, yeah, its irritating, you HAVE to select the expanded version from the drop-down window, otherwise it ignores all the expanded paths :/
<apokryphos> nikkia: and ubotu is out just when we need to save a quote ;-)
<buz> i just hope they really build that QT firefox
<buz> one less gtk app
<apokryphos> buz: it's not too bad with the engine, really! 
<buz> remains thunderbird
* apokryphos still wouldn't use firefox :P
<d> fraeon: it's only 0.1beta at the mo so don't expect too much, but the basics seem to be working
<Riddell> apokryphos: python2.4-kde3 works ok for me
<buz> konqueror's engine aint so bad
<buz> the gui sucks
<apokryphos> Riddell: breezy?
<d> Is support for .ace files in ark yet?
<Riddell> apokryphos: yes
<apokryphos> Ah, thought so
<apokryphos> only 2.3 here, and that's been broken forever
<apokryphos> Riddell: found a way around that XF86 problem by the way
<apokryphos> Riddell: temporarily purge nvidia-glx to let it compile. It was down to conflicting Xorg/nvidia packages
<martinjh99> Got another problem...  Whatever I print its printing too high on the page...  /etc/papersize is a4 which I want to be the default.  
<apokryphos> (which I knew, but didn't think of removing nividia-glx package)
* apokryphos looks forward to PyKDE in breezy; random amaroK scripts need it, too
<Riddell> pv_: at debconf?
<martinjh99> Riddell Thanks for putting all the hard work into packaging and testing KDE plus whatever else you do... ;)
<d> is there a wip page for kde 3.5?
<Riddell> d: it's top secret  http://developer.kde.org/development-versions/kde-3.5-features.html
<Riddell> martinjh99: you're welcome :)
<martinjh99> :)  I wasn't going to try Ubuntu as I am not keen on Gnome...  Until Kubuntu came along that is... 
<pv_> Riddell, no but in the vicinity :)
<d> riddell: thanks! I presume thats pretty up to date- looks like I'll be waiting a while longer yet for .ace support in ark
<apokryphos> anyone: what's Kapture?
<buz> mhh sounds like apt for kde ?
<martinjh99> buz> Isnt that Synaptic even though its gtk...?
<Riddell> apokryphos: an apt package manger for KDE in development
<apokryphos> As far as I gather... any idea how advanced it is?
<apokryphos> Riddell: you think it will take off?
<martinjh99> Riddell> Cool would be nice to use one instead of Synaptic...  At this rate the only gtk things I'd be using is Gimp and Firefox/Thunderbird!
<Riddell> apokryphos: no comment at this time...
<Riddell> martinjh99: try krita
<apokryphos> martinjh99: other available ones at the mo are KPackage and Kynaptic
<chris12349> is there a deb for krita?
<apokryphos> chris12349: it's in repositories
<apokryphos> packaged with koffice 1.4
<chris12349> apokryphos: oops, I'm not sure how I missed that thanks
<martinjh99> Is there a deb repo with 1.4 in??  Its pulling 1.3 from Universe at the moment...
<apokryphos> martinjh99: /topic
<martinjh99> Got it thanks.
<d> apok/martin: las time I tried kpackage it didn't work reliably and kynaptic only had a small fraction of the features of synaptic - which just works (tm)
<apokryphos> d: kpackage works pretty fine now; it's not the best app for the job, admittedly; Kynaptic is pretty embryonic, yes
<d> apk: maybe i'll give kpackage another go
<Fraeon> I found kynaptic's interface was sufficient for what I wanted to do with it...which was installing and uninstalling apps
* apokryphos only really uses apt
* martinjh99 uses aptitude just because it removes deps as well as install em...
<martinjh99> So whose looking forward to KDE4 then...?
<Fraeon> So the problem I kept having with kynaptic is solved? (mainly the fact that installing huge amounts of apps will bog the thing down and sometimes the apps weren't installed at all)
<chris12349> I just installed Krita.... very nice
<nikkia> grrrrrrr
* nikkia runs into another '2 year old package'
<Master-Yoda> hi
<martinjh99> Hi
<dejavu> hi all
<jpowers> KNewStuff is a really great idea.
<TestMAD> hi
<TestMAD> apokryphos..are you around?
<apokryphos> yo
<TestMAD> hi
<TestMAD> good morning
<TestMAD> heh
<TestMAD> i installed some games with kynaptic off of the universe
<OculusAquilae> hi 
<TestMAD> and i cant find them
<OculusAquilae> ALT+F2 nameofgame ?
<Fraeon> apt-get install hl2-warez
<OculusAquilae> or do you need them into the kmenu? TestMAD
<TestMAD> i would like them in a menu
<OculusAquilae> have you restarted kde?
<TestMAD> no
<OculusAquilae> try it
<TestMAD> how?
<TestMAD> noob here
<OculusAquilae> on the K-Button, then "log out" or something like that and then comes a dialog where you must press "log out" again
<OculusAquilae> (translated from german)
<nikkia> apokryphos: any idea what might provide the command 'fluid' ?
<nikkia> i suspect its FLTK, but can't see a package that would provide it, and i have libfltk1.1-dev installed
<nikkia> doh, seperate package 'fluid'
<apokryphos> nikkia: :)
* apokryphos is out for a bit: food
* nikkia ponders the usefulness of installing fftw3 by default, but not fftw3-dev
<nikkia> (yet fftw2-dev was installed along with fftw2 *shrug*)
<TestMAD> y ou know what..kubuntu is really nice and all..but i dont think its for me right now
<TestMAD> not until wine gets photoshop werkin
<dejavu> hi all
* apokryphos is back
<TestMAD> im still tied to too many windows apps
<dejavu> anyone can help me pls to install the package named 'kernel-source'?
<seth_k> wine works with photoshop
<dejavu> im using kubuntu
<seth_k> i've seen it done
<TestMAD> not cs2
<apokryphos> nikkia: what with apt would display what repo a package comes from? Looked over --help a couple time..
<gdh> dejavu: 'kernel-source' is a Debian package name.. use 'linux-source' :)
<apokryphos> TestMAD: use GIMP
<chris12349> photoshop 7 is the highest I've gotten to work
<seth_k> no, not cs2. 7 for sure and I think CS was half-working
<dejavu> i've done 'apt-get install kernel-source' but doesnt works :(
<nikkia> apokryphos: dunno
<gdh> linux-source-2.6.11 or linux-source-2.6.10
<dejavu> gdh: tnx bro, ill try 1st ;)
<apokryphos> gah. Must be possible... ubotu does it
<gdh> you have to specify the version :)
<chris12349> gimp is cool but its no match for CS 
<TestMAD> gimp..nah..the plugins are no where near the qualtiy of cs2's commercial plugins
* jpatrick goes to install the lastest Firefox
<TestMAD> like i said tho..its nice and all but i dont think im cut out for learning a new os anyways
<TestMAD> maybe if i were younger
<TestMAD> too old and set in my ways
<jpatrick> I started Linux 3 days ago
<TestMAD> lol
<dejavu> gdh: its works, n now downloading the 'linux-source'
<gdh> yay =)
<TestMAD> plus with 2 kids always hovering around me..its hard to get anything done
<dejavu> btw, can i get from my kubuntu CD?
<jpatrick> can you get what?
<dejavu> so i dont need to download it
<apokryphos> dejavu: yes, you have to add the sources in your sources.list
<TestMAD> linuxs' filesystem isnt what im used to either
<dejavu> jpatrick: get the package 'linux-source'
<dejavu> im newbie in debian, i usually uses mandrake, redhat n suse
<TestMAD> when i install something i expect it to be in a menu somehwere.
<ricosuave17> hey all
<jpatrick> hey
<ricosuave17> dude. im using the newest version of both
<dejavu> apokryphos: can u tell me how to do it?
<apokryphos> TestMAD: it generally should be; if it isn't it's a bug
<jpatrick> why do I need 'linux-source' right now?
<dejavu> to add to the sources.list?
<TestMAD> well.i installed 2 games from the universe..and neither one was in a menu anywhere
<apokryphos> dejavu: did you delete it from your sources.list? I actually think it's CD specific, so I couldn't tell you it, hm..
<TestMAD> one didnt even work
<jpatrick> I'm lost :s
* apokryphos deleted his KMenu
<dejavu> apokryphos: i dont think so, i has just finished the installation of my kubuntu
<apokryphos> TestMAD: what programs?
<TestMAD> and i got wine installed and stuff..but when i installed a  win game..it wasnt put in a menu or anything
<dejavu> and now wanna configure my webcam
<dejavu> Z-Star webcam
<TestMAD> nix  games were xpuyopuyo and xracer
<apokryphos> dejavu: ok, cool. Could you www.pastebin.com your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<apokryphos> TestMAD: yes, that won't ever be put into the menu..
<dejavu> but seems that i need the kernel source for webcam driver compilation
<apokryphos> TestMAD: wine works by creating a fake windows directory/c-drive etc
<dejavu> apokryphos: ok, just a minute
<nikkia> apokryphos: i had a horrible shock today
<TestMAD> so where can i find the windows stuff i installed?
<apokryphos> nikkia: do share 8)
<apokryphos> TestMAD: ~/.wine/
<nikkia> apokryphos: i went to price a rack mounted sampler to replace the one i left behind when i moved back from the US....
<nikkia> and discovered the market is gone, there are *no* rack mounted samplers on the market anymore
<chris12349> TestMAD: You might be better off dropping 40 bucks or whatever the current cost is for crossover office - it addes all your windows apps to the K-menu
<TestMAD> heh
* apokryphos is wondering what a rack mounted sampler is :P
<TestMAD> might as well pay for transgaming too
<nikkia> apokryphos: a sampler, that is rack mounted :P
* apokryphos scratches his head
<dejavu> apokryphos: done!
<Fraeon> Had to use google imaage search to get an idea :>
<ricosuave17> well apokryphos the version seems to be right
<nikkia> its quite interesting how an entire industry can up and die in less than 2 years
<Fraeon> -a
<chris12349> TestMAD: I subscribed to transgaming for a while. I wanted to support those guys.  I probably will again in the future.  It would be nice not to have to dual boot
<apokryphos> Fraeon: good thinking =)
<apokryphos> nikkia: I see-- why not?
<TestMAD> it sux tho that you gotta pay monthly for transgaming
<nikkia> apokryphos: the software sampler industry has killed the rack mounted variety
<apokryphos> dejavu: link?
<apokryphos> nikkia: criminals 
<nikkia> apokryphos: noone wants to drop $2000 on a hardware sampler when you can drop $1000-3000 on a rack mounted PC and run soft samplers as well as soft synths, that are just more flexible
<Fraeon> Well, I realized not too long ago that there are virtually no places to develop your photos in anymore
<chris12349> TestMAD: Well 5 bucks isn't that big of a deal to me and for all the work that they do I don't have a problem with it.  We get so much for free with this OS I don't have a problem with supporting a developer
<dejavu> apokryphos: http://ww.pastebin.com/313331
<ricosuave17> anyone else use super karamba?
<apokryphos> dejavu: you have it there, no problem. Just sudo apt-get update
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: what version though?
<jpatrick> i use superkaramba
<Fraeon> It's 90% digital these days
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: latest liquid weather doesn't work with below 0.36
<ricosuave17> how do i check the version of superkaramba and the version of liquid weather
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: superkaramba --version
<watto> Is there a way to load the kernel from the Kubuntu Live CD into ram to accelerate performance?
<ricosuave17> to join the channel view, observe and be awed but don't ask general GNOME problems there. I thought by the name of the channel and given that you had like you mentioned this morning in #gnome on irc.freenode.net i.e. 5 years on Slackware and some time on RH, you sho
<ricosuave17> ricosuave17 rajasun : are u fo real
<ricosuave17> rajasun a hacker is - developer/programmer. As in kernel hacker e.g. Linus Torvalds. In case you are wondering I am Qo-noS on freenode. We chatted in #gnome on irc.freenode.net earlier.
<ricosuave17> ricosuave17 yes. did u tell me to come here?
<dejavu> apokryphos: sorry, but can u explain pls whats d meaning of "sudo apt-get update"?
<ricosuave17> Qt: 3.3.3
<ricosuave17> KDE: 3.4.0
<ricosuave17> superkaramba: 0.35
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: yup, upgrade your skaramba for it to work properly
<apokryphos> dejavu: certainly :)
<ricosuave17> ok were do i get the new .deb superkaramba
<apokryphos> dejavu: APT is the package manager that debian-based systems use. 
<apokryphos> dejavu: in command line, any line preceded with "sudo" performs the task with administrative permissions. To install/remove packages, you need root permissions.
<Fraeon> I guess few care about getting their photos on paper these days. ;)
<apokryphos> dejavu: though, I recommend using a graphical installer to start off with. From your menu, fire up kynaptic
<dejavu> so, the meaning of "sudo apt-get update" is to update all the package that needs to be updated, cmiiw
<ricosuave17> cause dude i got super-karamba off there website
<apokryphos> dejavu: close, but not exactly. Installing w/ith apt on command line is done by "sudo apt-get install {somepackage}". sudo apt-get udpate is used to refresh the sources, from where it should get packages from
<TestMAD> still cant find that wine dir
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: do you have all the repositories enabled?
<apokryphos> I have 0.36 but I can't remember if I compiled or apted for it
<ricosuave17> yes that i know off
<apokryphos> TestMAD: it's ~/.wine
<ricosuave17> can u give me some more
<dejavu> great apokryphos, nice to know u in this great channel
<dejavu> ;)
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: well, mine are http://giannaros.org/sources.list
<apokryphos> dejavu: =)
<jpatrick> I have backports enabled
<ricosuave17> dude they told me back ports is being a bitch
* apokryphos still uses it
<ricosuave17> dude so what do i do with the superkarama apt or download?
<TestMAD> is there a way to navigate the wine dir in a gui and not the console?
<jpatrick> I'vefinished downloading the new skaramba
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: if it's not in the repositories once you have those sources, then you ned to compile
<apokryphos> jpatrick: apt or source tarball?
<jpatrick> It's in the universal
<jpatrick> I just used Kynaptic
<ricosuave17> kynaptic??
<jpatrick> yes
<ricosuave17> oh the kde synatic
<jpatrick> :P
<apokryphos> jpatrick: are you sure it was latest, though?
<jpatrick> yes
<apokryphos> jpatrick: or do you just mean the latest in the repository?
<jpatrick> it said 0.36
<apokryphos> cool
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: yes, you can get it then
<ricosuave17> ok. 
* dejavu is idle (waiting for linux-source updating process...)
<ricosuave17> ill try
<apokryphos> dejavu: that should only take a few seconds, unless you're on a really slow connection
<jpatrick> CONFIRMED!
<apokryphos> and still shouldn't take too long
<jpatrick> ;)
<ricosuave17> root@home:/home/ricky # apt-get install superkaramba
<ricosuave17> Reading package lists... Done
<ricosuave17> Building dependency tree... Done
<ricosuave17> superkaramba is already the newest version.
<ricosuave17> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<apokryphos> 107 Nicks -- we're getting popular =)
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: why are you using root? :P
<ricosuave17> cause i like it
<jpatrick> have you enabled universal?
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: you evidently don't have all the sources enabled if you're getting that
<ricosuave17> i do all of the original sources
<dejavu> apokryphos: only 12.5KBps
<ricosuave17> yes all the orignial sources in the text are enabled
<apokryphos> dejavu: :|
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: you need more than the original sources
<jpatrick> Liquid Weather works! Sweet!
<jpatrick> Universal!!
<apokryphos> jpatrick: I don't think it's in Universe
<ricosuave17> its not in universe
<jpatrick> That's where I found it
<jpatrick> open kynaptic
* dejavu is in Indonesia, where bandwidth is still expensive :(
<apokryphos> jpatrick: do you have backports?
<apokryphos> jpatrick: http://packages.ubuntu.com/superkaramba
<dejavu> btw how could i know wether the package really not listed in my CD?
<apokryphos> dejavu: after it's updated the sources, just search for it in Kynaptic
* apokryphos is still sad at ubotu's temporary demise
<ricosuave17> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<ricosuave17> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<dejavu> tnx apokryphos 
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: for the gpg keys etc go to the kubuntu guide
<ricosuave17> what key what is that
<jpatrick> Open Kynaptic and click KDE Desktop...., then scroll down to s and it's there
<ricosuave17> i use apt-get on ubnuti
<jpatrick> KDE Desktop (universe)
<apokryphos> jpatrick: will all due respect, 0.36 is not in Universe -- the link demonstrates it.
<apokryphos> jpatrick: you may have other repos enabled...
<jpatrick> I have it :|
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: go to the Kubuntu guide; it explains what to do for the GPG errors
<TestMAD> apokrphos: i just tried to install wine tools from kynaptic. and it said that all the packages couldnt be downloaded. what do i do?
<jpatrick> maybe it is backports...
<ricosuave17> what is a gpg?
<jpatrick> supper anyway
<dejavu> btw what will gonna happen if I canceled my apt-get process?
<dejavu> its now 50% and still running...
<apokryphos> dejavu: the apt-get update? It wouldn't get all the sources...
<dejavu> (downloading the linux-source packages)
<apokryphos> TestMAD: you can use tab in IRC clients for auto-complete of nicks :). What's the exact error?
<apokryphos> TestMAD: sudo apt-get install wine seems fine here
<ricosuave17> cool it worked
<ricosuave17> thanks  dudes
<fromoze> OFF-TOPIC: Any tip to remove sasser? I haven't use losedoz for too much time and a friend has the problem... I don't know if google is showing me real solutions :/
* apokryphos is thinking what the experience of jumping from 12KB/s to 25meg/sec would be for someone like dejavu =)
<jpowers> fromoze: check trustworthy sources, like symantec or mcafee's sites
<TestMAD> apokryphos: it says some of the packages could not be retrieved from the server(s).  Dou you want to continue, ignoring the packages?
<dejavu> apokryphos: hmmm :(
<ricosuave17> ok some help with liquid weather now
<dejavu> btw, how fast is ur b/w apokryphos ?
<apokryphos> TestMAD: which package specifically does it mention? Wine?
<apokryphos> dejavu: 8megabit :)
<TestMAD> apokryphos: it doesnt
<apokryphos> TestMAD: could you paste the whole ouput with that command?
<apokryphos> I think it should mention further out
<TestMAD> apokryphos: but im trying to install the wine tools
<apokryphos> TestMAD: pastebin, that is
<apokryphos> ohh
<dejavu> wow..cool..!!
<TestMAD> apokryphos: wine is already installed.. just trying to get wine-tools in now
<apokryphos> dejavu: yes, quite a recent innovation. Got 4meg which was a big jump from normal bb, then got a free upgrade to 8 :)
* apokryphos just installed winetools with no errors
<TestMAD> hmm
<dejavu> apokryphos: just in 'peoples' dream in indonesia :((
<fromoze> jpowers: I read about exec 'shutdown -a' on XP to take control of the sistem. It look really strange for me.. 
<apokryphos> dejavu: sad to hear :(. Fast broadband makes Internet surfing/using so much more pleasant. Especially on Linux where packages are often downloaded/upgrades often done
<jpowers> fromoze: was it a trustworthy source?
<TestMAD> apokryphos: should i be using apt-get for this or can i use the kynaptic
<jpowers> fromoze: I believe the groups I mentioned actually provide tools and checklists for eliminating the problem.
<apokryphos> dejavu: hopefully there'll be an explosion of broadband soon :)
<dejavu> tnx apokryphos 
<apokryphos> TestMAD: Kynaptic is only a Graphical FrontEnd to apt, so they're the same thing at the back
<fromoze> jpowers: It's exposorized by the 'asociacin de internautas' . Spanish association defending users of the net ...
* jpowers shrugs
<jpowers> fromoze: I've never heard of them.  Are they trustworthy?
<TestMAD> apokryphos: this is frustrating..you installed woth no problems..but i cant
<apokryphos> TestMAD: though you'd get a more verbose output from apt; try doing sudo apt-get update, then going for the install again via apt
<jpowers> fromoze: http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/w32.sasser.removal.tool.html
<TestMAD> ok
<TestMAD> sudo apt-get install wine-tools?
<apokryphos> TestMAD: winetools
<TestMAD> k
<fromoze> jpowers: I download this app, but she says she can't execute anything without computer restart...
<apokryphos> It's not in Main/Universe/Multiverse, so it could be in backports or marillat
<ricosuave17> anyone?
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: what's the prob?
<dejavu> btw, does anyone here using webcam with ubuntu/kubuntu?
<ricosuave17> liquid weather
<apokryphos> dejavu: ztonzy has had some success stories :P
<dejavu> or even the real debian
<jpowers> fromoze: incidentally, that was the first result from googling symantec sasser
<apokryphos> ztonzy: hi, by the way :)
<dejavu> apokryphos: cool, maybe i'll be often be here on this #
<ricosuave17> liquid weather wont let me change my city
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: does it give an error?
<dejavu> but well, i have to finish my linux-source installation 1st ;)
<ricosuave17> nop
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: tried changing it from another source? i.e. weather.com/bbc etc
<ricosuave17> ?? how
<ricosuave17> what?
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: erm, how else did you try changing the city?
<fromoze> jpowers: I'll aske her to try following symatec instructions: just execute. thanks 
<TestMAD> www.pastebin.com/313348
<jpowers> fromoze: ok, good luck
<Master-Yoda> who loves kubuntu!
<Master-Yoda> I DO
<Master-Yoda> :P
<ricosuave17> i dont know. how to chang ethe city
<Master-Yoda> ok i have a small problem, can someone get my WIFI card to work
<apokryphos> TestMAD: you're using the us archive :)
<apokryphos> TestMAD: see /topic
<ztonzy> apokryphos, uh ?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: hey 
<ztonzy> hi :)
<apokryphos> ztonzy: just another potential kubuntu-and-webcam user -- told him you got it working
<ricosuave17> ??
<ztonzy> http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html  <--- good driver :)
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: Right-click
<apokryphos> dejavu: see?
<dejavu> yup
<Master-Yoda> anyone?
* dejavu say hi to ztonzy :D
<ricosuave17> yes and i click change city but nothign happens
<apokryphos> dejavu: funnily enough I had mine working on FC3 a few months ago; couldn't get it working on Ubuntu. It is rusty old though
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: it should ask what to use to change the city, or "find location on..."
<dejavu> apokryphos: maybe ztonzy can help u  ;)
* apokryphos hasn't used liquid weather in about a month :|
<ricosuave17> nop it doesnt
* apokryphos goes to get Liquid  Weather
<ztonzy> dejavu, hey
<dejavu> ztonzy: i've already downloaded the driver, but now still updating my system :(
<ztonzy> dejavu, ok, you need kernelsource and headers
<dejavu> yup
<ztonzy> so it compiles against them...
<dejavu> btw, ztonzy, d u have any experience with mandrake?
<ztonzy> I have a Creative Webcam NXPro...since I found driver I havent touched/updated it with newer
<dejavu> i mean mandrake & webcam
<ztonzy> dejavu, hmm just tiny, years ago :)
<ztonzy> no
<ztonzy> Camorama is a nice app to check if it webcam works
<dejavu> in the last 3 days i got only black-screen on my mandrake10 :((
<ricosuave17> apokryphos, so?? did u find anything
<ztonzy> now I need food + beer :)
<dejavu> i dont think the problem is on the viewer, coz  already found some errors when installing the driver :(
<TestMAD> apokryphos: installing now..thnx
<ztonzy> bbl
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: hm, it's not downloading the weather data for me. I think it's actually down to my router settings -- this was mentioned on their site some time ago
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: Right-click -> Configure Theme
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: ...Find Location on Weather.com
<ricosuave17> yes and i click change city and stuff but nothing happens
<ricosuave17> yes i click but nothing happens
<jpatrick> Where are you?
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: does it say "downloading weather data... please be patient"
<ricosuave17> kennesaw usa
<ricosuave17> no it doesnt say anything
<Master-Yoda> um
<jpatrick> I'll look it up
<Master-Yoda> can someone help me with my wifi car?
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: the theme by default.. what does it have? The sun/cloud icons etc?
<ricosuave17> moon cloud
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: oh ok. Have you tried selecting the others; i.e. find location on BBC?
<ricosuave17> yes
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: what are you entering as your location?
<ricosuave17> i cant enter anything
<ricosuave17> nothing happens
<apokryphos> a KDialog should come up..
<ricosuave17> nop it doesnt
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: quickly hit superkaramba --version in konsole to clarify your version of it..
<jpatrick> Kennesaw, GA?
<ricosuave17> yes
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: output?
<ricosuave17> Qt: 3.3.3
<ricosuave17> KDE: 3.4.0
<ricosuave17> superkaramba: 0.36
<jpatrick> right-click skar. and go to conf. theme, then hit Enter your location code and type: USGA0305
<apokryphos> Alright, I find it hard to believe that the KDialog isn't coming up, but I'll take your word for it. In which case, I have no real idea why it's not working
<jpatrick> see my reply
<jpatrick> :)
<ricosuave17> were do i type that
<ricosuave17> no menu pops up
<ricosuave17> nothing happens
<ricosuave17> when i cant 
<ricosuave17> click
<jpatrick> right-click LW and go to conf. theme -> then Enter Location Code -> USGA0305
<ricosuave17> nothing happens
<ricosuave17> when i click enter location code
<jpatrick> weird.....
<jpatrick> restart superkaramba
<jpatrick> wow -> 30*C here
<ricosuave17> ok did it and still nothign working
<jpatrick> can you right-click it?
<ricosuave17> `TUX`, 
<ricosuave17> yes
<jpatrick> Go to configure theme...
<ricosuave17> yes
<jpatrick> Enter your location code....
<ricosuave17> no
<ricosuave17> nothing happens
<jpatrick> wait a while
<ricosuave17> nothing happens
<jpatrick> damn
<jpatrick> :-/
<seth_k> what version of Liquid Weather?
<Master-Yoda> can anyone help..
<ricosuave17> newest i could download
<ricosuave17> from the page
<ep> http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/vesaire/sources.list gives an example of an sources list.  Can I use it?  I'm confused about the backport mirrors,  should they  A) be added an removed as the need arises B) not be used ever at all or C) used always.
<jpatrick> I can remember - I downloaded the lastest one
<seth_k> Master-Yoda: we're all here to help, just ask
<seth_k> ?? sources.list
<frank> ep:  I say A
<apokryphos> ep: yes
<ep> ok,how can I determine what additional or updated software is available from the backport sources.  I'm looking for a couple of packages I haveent found in the official repositories.
<ricosuave17> umm any ideas?
<jpatrick> reboot?
<ricosuave17> sure??
<jpatrick> no idea - worth a try
<ricosuave17> ok
<ricosuave17> man i why cnt i use ctrl alt del
<apokryphos> ep: no real way other than adding them to your sources.list and searching
<ep> Say I want to add a package and its not available from the official repositories. Should I add the backport source entry to my sources.list then use apt-cache search
<ep> like that then :)
<apokryphos> ep: Sure. I just permanently leave the repo there though
<ep> ok but permanently leaving the reop there is NOT choice A)
<dejavu> hey, im back (with my new problem :D)
<apokryphos> ep: you could manually look for them here http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/ but a bit of a "drag"
<apokryphos> ep: up to you; not sure why you don't want it there...
<dejavu> after the 'apt-get install linux-source' finished, i got no /usr/src/linux direktory
<ep> I thought that was the advise being announce on #ubuntu... I could be mistaken.
<dejavu> but a file named linux-source-2.6.10.tar.bz2
<apokryphos> ep: I see people saying that people are saying it, but haven't heard anyone specifically advise. I don't really know the methodoly behind it, nor the repos purpose so I don't really know
<dejavu> is it normal? becoz i still cant 'make' the webcam driver :(
<ricosuave17> nop working yet
<dejavu> is ztonzy there?
<ep> well that clears that up:)
<apokryphos> dejavu: I have no idea, but as a note, things that aren't specifically kde-related generally more likely to get an answer for in #ubuntu
<supernix> ok for the record if your having trouble with Mozilla crashing while your using the flash plugin from ubuntu main then just switch to the one from Universe it is 7.0 r2 I think
<dejavu> apokryphos: is it?coz im using kubuntu, neither ubuntu?
<supernix> That will clear that sucker right up
<supernix> I feel useful now since I actually managed to solve a problem
<apokryphos> ep: just spoke to a dev; using them is fine
<apokryphos> dejavu: kubuntu and ubuntu share the same base
<ep> cool
<ep> thanks
<jpatrick> anyone know how I get OpenOffice KDE?
<apokryphos> dejavu: so for all non-kde questions (non-kubuntu questions), ubuntu since it's bigger will increase chance of success
<apokryphos> jpatrick: repositories :)
<dejavu> apokryphos: ok, then it means bettter if i join #ubuntu, rite?
<aoisora> hello, i got problem to install kbuntu. "initrd-tools is already the newest version"
<apokryphos> dejavu: yeah :)
<jpatrick> Yeah I have it
<dejavu> thanks
<aoisora> how can i solve it?
<spiral> hmmm, does anyone know if the qt4 link in topic contains package for qt4 that I should install in order to replace qt3 in my hoary & still have kde working (with qt4 then...)
<ztonzy> dejavu, no yes
<ztonzy> now*
<ztonzy> dejavu, you need to link like this:
<jpatrick> So how do I get it to show up as KDE>
<jpatrick> ?
<ztonzy> dejavu, 'sudo ln -s linux linux-headers-*'   (* = what kerneltype it is)
<ztonzy> then /usr/src/linux points to the headers for your particular kernel
<ztonzy> and this one is needed too:  ' /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.10 '
<_shawn_> hi how I just installed kde trunk how do I make kubuntu boot to that?
<apokryphos> _shawn_: install it under another user?
<_shawn_> what?
<dejavu> ztonzy: yup
<apokryphos> _shawn_: under what prefix did you compile kde svn to?
<_shawn_> I don't want that I'd like my curreent used to boot to it
<_shawn_> I used kdesvn-build with defult settings
<dejavu> ztonzy: i have no linux-headers-bla..bla.. direktory ye :(
<dejavu> so what should i do?
<ztonzy> dejavu, get it then, without it you can't build kernel drivers
<dejavu> im sorry, but how can i get it?
<apokryphos> _shawn_: you should be alright with changing the $KDEDIRS prefix and your $(kde-config --localprefix)
<ztonzy> dejavu, if you type 'uname -a'  in terminal? what does it say?
<dejavu> i am really new bie in debian
<dejavu> may i paste it here?
<_shawn_> how do I change those?
<dejavu> Linux kavakava 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:12:40 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<ztonzy> ok
<dejavu> i've already got /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.10.tar.bz2
<dejavu> and then?
<ztonzy> dejavu, is it unpacked to a directory ?
<dejavu> not yet
<dejavu> should i unpacked it?
<apokryphos> _shawn_: if you logout into x terminal and edit your .bashrc file then do "export KDEDIR=/location/of/kdesvn" 
<dejavu> on the /usr/src/ direktory?
<ztonzy> do 'sudo bunzip *.bz2'  :)
<ztonzy> dejavu, yes
* apokryphos forgets the variable for kde-config --localprefix
<apokryphos> _shawn_: you also have to set the variable for that, but I forget what it is
<apokryphos> one sec
<ricosuave17> how do ig et flash??
<ztonzy> dejavu, also do this: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386'
<dejavu> done!! and now? create the symlinks?
<ztonzy> dejavu, then you can do the linking as I told you before
<dejavu> ztonzy: okay!
<apokryphos> _shawn_: actually, I'm not quite sure how the svn build does it.. ther eshould be instructions/readme etc.
<apokryphos> _shawn_: and you shouldn't relaly be building svn if you don't know what you're doing ;-)
<dejavu> ztonzy: i'll confirm later, now im downloading the linux-headers package
<jpatrick> Yeah! I have the lastest firefox!
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: you should be consulting guides and the wiki before this place
<ztonzy> dejavu, when all is set like I told you, it should work
<ricosuave17> why?
<ztonzy> dejavu, the last thing you should do is to install it with admin rigths:  'sudo make install'  so it is able to use headers/sources as root priviliges
<ztonzy> hmm typo
<dejavu> ztonzy: i'll try my best ;), well tnx for d clues ;)
<ztonzy> dejavu, np
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: because that's the process you should be going through. Do your own research, then consult human units =)
<dejavu> sorry, u mean make install for the webcam driver rite?
<ztonzy> dejavu, yes
<ztonzy> 'sudo ...'
<dejavu> great, tnx
<ztonzy> not 'make'
<dejavu> yup
<dejavu> ups, sorry....
<ztonzy> dejavu, whan webcamera/brand/model do you have ?
<ztonzy> what*
<dejavu> Colorvis, it uses Z-Star chipset
<ztonzy> never heard of it...a pic ?
<dejavu> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0ac8:301b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. Sansun SN-510 WebCam [hv713d] 
<_shawn_> ya I know i should be bilding svn.... it's unstable blah... last time I did it I just did it without kdesvn-build and it was my only kde... my computer has nothing of inportance on it so I'm willing to deal with it being unstable
<ztonzy> dejavu, and the driver I showed you has it ?
<dejavu> sorry, no pic at this time
<_shawn_> *shouldn't
<dejavu> i've already had the spca5xx, zc030x and pwc driver :D
<apokryphos> _shawn_: not because it's unstable so much, but you should know what you're doing...
<ztonzy> dejavu, this worked out of the box for me
<apokryphos> _shawn_: it's generally for devs
<dejavu> but experience some errors on my mandrake10.0
<dejavu> thats why i try to learn kubuntu(debian)
<apokryphos> _shawn_: does the thing you're using not come with instructions?
<_shawn_> I don't see why I know it's for devs but I should be free to use it
<apokryphos> _shawn_: you are; I didn't say otherwise.
<ztonzy> dejavu, ah...yes...took me some time to enter ubuntu (debian) but now it is so easy to install things
<ztonzy> I know a guy who uses debian, and tried kubuntu a week or so...and he felt that kde had more issues than on debian
<apokryphos> _shawn_: in addition to doing the above, do this: "export KDEHOME=/location/of/new/.kde/directory"
<apokryphos> _shawn_: you'll have to know where the thing built them too, though, of course.
<_shawn_> ya I do
<apokryphos> _shawn_: then you should be good to go
<apokryphos> :)
<dejavu> btw, ztonzy, and also apokryphos, and or maybe someone else, r u guys members of ubuntu team?
<apokryphos> _shawn_: it's a good idea, if you want to run kde svn, to have another user for it. There's a great guide on this, if you want it, LMK>
<apokryphos> dejavu: nope :)
<ztonzy> dejavu, no, just a user...me at least
<_shawn_> sure what's the link?
<apokryphos> dejavu: just pathetic mortals temporarily addicted to IRC :P
<dejavu> but u r both great in this # ;)
* ztonzy got the tip using ubuntu from jono bacon - in person 8)
<ztonzy> dejavu, just earlier trial and error :)
<apokryphos> =)
<dejavu> great;)
<ztonzy> dejavu, thanks
<_shawn_> what the link to "this great guide"?
* ztonzy is actucally a blender user as well...artist no coder
<apokryphos> _shawn_: whoops, missed you there; you didn't highlight me :P. One sec
<apokryphos> _shawn_: http://quality.kde.org/develop/cvsguide/buildstep.php
<dejavu> ztonzy: btw, to where should i make the symlinks? to the 'linux-source' or 'linux-headers'?
<ztonzy> dejavu, I started out some years ago with mandrake/redhat then fedora...but tired of the slowness in system of fedora, and the lack of nice support and to often releases
<ep> Crap,  I think I screwed up. Updated my source.list to more or less this: http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/vesaire/sources.list
<ztonzy> dejavu, headers
<_shawn_> thanks having another user for it is probally a good Idea since I start college in a couple months and my computer should probally be stable then.
<ep> then I ran apt-get update and upgrade and it installed a bunch of marrillet (sp) unstable stuff.... I didn't want this.  I thought those lines were commented out.
<apokryphos> _shawn_: yes, this way you can still have all your normal stable-ish stuff, and when you want to be adventurous just switch user :)
<apokryphos> ep: you can comment them out now and just re-update
<ep> ok
<supernix> anyone know of a good free dynamic dns service ?
<ztonzy> http://www.no-ip.com/
<ep> do you mean run "update" again or is there an actual "re-update" switch :)
<apokryphos> ep: just a plain sudo apt-get udpate
<frank> www.dyndns.org
<apokryphos> ep: that will re-check the sources.list and update the sources to use
<dejavu> ztonzy: i got the module!!
<ztonzy> dejavu, sweet
<dejavu> now i need a cam viewer
<ep> ok
<ztonzy> Camorama
<dejavu> is kubuntu have xawtv?
<ztonzy> or Gnome-Meeting
<ztonzy> dejavu, doesn't work with that...I tried
<ztonzy> install Camorama
<ep> But what about the stuff that got installed?
<dejavu> E: Couldn't find package gnomemeting :(
<dejavu> ok im trying to find out camorama
<ep> because I ran upgrade too.
<ztonzy> dejavu, you have: Video4Linux   ??
<apokryphos> ep: you'd have to manually remove that; you can use sudo apt-get remove {packagename}
<dejavu> no
<dejavu> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<dejavu> <body><FONT size="-1"><FONT color="#008000">packages.debian.org/unstable/gnome/<B>camorama</B></FONT></FONT></body>
<dejavu> how bout this: ups, im sorri :(
<dejavu> i mean, how bout this: packages.debian.org/unstable/gnome/camorama?
<supernix> ty  for the links to the DynDSN sites 
<JohnFlux> !synaptic
<JohnFlux> where's the bot?
<apokryphos> JohnFlux: dead, and maintainer isn't around
<ep> Uninstalling might be a pain?  Will it automatically put reinstall the stable equivalent? It looks like it mostly multi-meda libraries.  I'm going to keep a copy of what it installed.   
<JohnFlux> at startup I have to do "modprobe -r psmouse ; modprobe psmouse"
<JohnFlux> where can I put this to do this on startup, after the modules are loaded
<ep> Hopefully It won't be a problem.  
<ztonzy> dejavu, yes...didnt you find it with:  'sudo apt-get install camorama' ?
<apokryphos> JohnFlux: could just put it in the KDE Autostart directory, no?
<JohnFlux> apokryphos: hmm i guess...
<JohnFlux> apokryphos: it would be nice if it was loaded before/during kdm though
<apokryphos> dejavu: you will have to enable the "Universe" repository
<apokryphos> JohnFlux: I'm sure someone mentions the file to put it in at least once a week, and I always forget :|
<dejavu> ztonzy: im doing it now...
<dejavu> learning by doing is great ;)
<aseigo> JohnFlux: `kde-config --localprefix`/env/
<ztonzy> ok
<dejavu> apokryphos: sorry, i dont understand with "universe"
<aseigo> JohnFlux: or you could put it somewhere in the rc scripts, of course =)
<apokryphos> dejavu: ok. In terminal, hit "sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list" then from there find the line that has deb http:/slkjfsfdlkj Universe and take out the "#" at the beginning of the line
<JohnFlux> aseigo: i'll put it in my xserverrc ;)
<aseigo> that works
* apokryphos notes it down this time
<apokryphos> aseigo: what's the env/ directory?
<dejavu> apokryphos: i got it, its only enabling the "universe" repository, rite?
<apokryphos> dejavu: yes. After that save it, close it, sudo apt-get update
<dejavu> yup ;)
<JohnFlux> hmm rats, suspend to ram didn't work.  
<JohnFlux> at least it doesn't come back up ;)
<aseigo> apokryphos: any executable in there is run before the KDE environment is set up, but after authenticated
<aseigo> so ...
<dejavu> btw, how can i create the "show desktop" icon?
<aseigo> KDM auth -> env/ -> KDE panels/desktops -> autostart -> session management
<aseigo> dejavu: right click on the panel, Add -> Special Button -> Desktop Access (or something like that)
<aseigo> dejavu: in 3.5 it's in the Add Applets dialog
* apokryphos was disconnected... didn't get any messages, if any were sent, in last say 2 mins
<dejavu> got it, tnx ;)
<dejavu> same with mandrake actually :D
<fromoze> aseigo: 3.5 has yet a release date? 
<aseigo> fromoze: no, but i'm running it right now ... and so could you!
<aseigo> *flass the 1-800 number*
<aseigo> er, flashes
<aseigo> svn the number you see on your screen(1) and we'll ship you the sources for KDE 3.5 today!
<fromoze> aseigo: well... if I can't get wesnoth 0.9.3 working on my kubuntu64... I won't dream about kde 3.5 :)
* aseigo chuckles
<fromoze> chuckles?
<aseigo> yes.
<aseigo> chuckles.
<fromoze> I just found it on my collins ;)
<aseigo> ah ... .es
<wizzard> please, does anybody knows how to connect to Windows server using terminal services in Kubuntu?
<fromoze> yes
<apokryphos> aseigo: do you know if stuff like Konqueror's use of space is going to be investigated for 3.5, by any chance?
<aseigo> wizzard: kmenu -> run command
<wizzard> yes?
<apokryphos> Though I noticed the "Simple Browser" in svn which isn't too bad
<aseigo> wizzard: when that comes up do: rdp:/hostname
<wizzard> thank you very much
<fromoze> aseigo: and I'm just a poor philosophy student... let me stay on the stable releases ;)
<aseigo> apokryphos: use of space?
<apokryphos> fromoze: cool! Where at/what Philosophy? :)
<apokryphos> aseigo: yeah, it mildly bugs me
<aseigo> fromoze: a philosopher. nice =)
<dejavu> hey there, still having problems here :(
<fromoze> apokryphos: where? town you mean? Salamanca
<apokryphos> aseigo: i.e. http://cerulean.pyresoft.com/blosxom.cgi
<dejavu> i got "connection refused" when doing "apt-get update" and also when "apt-get install camorama" :(
<apokryphos> fromoze: nice. I plan on going for a Math/Phil honours in September. Can't wait. :)
<fromoze> apokryphos: and I like metaphysics :)
<apokryphos> fromoze: Nice. Among my favourites; more drawn to Anthropology lately
<fromoze> apokryphos: you're coming to salamanca??
<apokryphos> fromoze: if you want to, drop by http://philosophyforums.com sometime -- very good place.
<apokryphos> fromoze: oh, no. I'm staying in London probably
<fromoze> apokryphos: ok
<apokryphos> fromoze: any favourites? (Philosophers)
<fromoze> apokryphos: Well, it's complicated.. I'll start my 'doctorado? tesis? about Rousseau.
<apokryphos> fromoze: doctorate/thesis. Oh, nice. :)
<aseigo> apokryphos: mmm.. yeah, a lot of those issues have to do with embedding widgets in other widgets
<aseigo> apokryphos: i went on a bevel killing frenzy in the file dialog and kontact (and to a less extent in konqi, just the sidebar there) for 3.4
<apokryphos> heh
<apokryphos> I think usability/use-of-space are important issues
<supernix> I don't get it I just signed up for dyndns.org and did a ping test and it actually said 7005ms 
<aseigo> apokryphos: for certain values of important, yes
* apokryphos is out for a bit; bbl
<fromoze> apokryphos: I'm interested about interpretation (words, images, discurss...). I like on this work Foucault, Barthes, Magritte, Rousseau, Nishida, Warhol, Pedro Abelardo, Gorgias, Heidegger ...
<dejavu> ztonzy: r u still there?
<dejavu> im having another problem :(
<fromoze> apokryphos: I need to improve a lot my english to write on philosophy forums... but I can read :)
<ztonzy> dejavu, somewhere :)
<dejavu> bad news bro.. :(
<dejavu> dejavu@kavakava:~$ camorama -d /dev/video0
<ztonzy> ?
<dejavu> then i got "could not connect to video device (/dev/video0"
<dejavu> "please check connection" :(
<dejavu> now what? :((
<ztonzy> do you have Video4Linux ?
<dejavu> no more idea at this 3am
<dejavu> a software?
<dejavu> i dont think i have
<ztonzy> it is drivers for video/cam
<dejavu> or u mean v4l support on the kernel?
<ztonzy> dejavu, dont know...but for system
<dejavu> afaik, v4l is attached to the kernel
<apokryphos> fromoze: cool; interesting thinkers there, and all ones I don't know much of. Plan on reading Heidegger's "Being and Time" this summer at least
<dejavu> but now the fact is that i already loaded the drive
<apokryphos> fromoze: yes, there's a lot to read there. M&E is among the better forums, it must be said.
<dejavu> but also still doest work wirk other error message :(
<johnflux> !java
<ztonzy> dejavu, type 'lsmod' and find where it says 'video'
<johnflux> how do I get openoffice.org2  working? It seems to require java 
<dejavu> root@kavakava:/tmp# lsmod  | grep video
<dejavu> videodev                9728  1 zc030x
<dejavu> video                  16260  0
<dejavu> is it okay?
<ztonzy> seems old driver is still loaded
<dejavu> u mean?
<ztonzy> spca5xx               295256  0
<ztonzy> videodev                9856  1 spca5xx
<ztonzy> that's what I have
<ztonzy> dejavu, you said you had earlier drivers ?
<apokryphos> johnflux: enable backports repo then install sun-j2re1.5
<dejavu> different driver bro..
<dejavu> im using zc030x
<dejavu> wait...
<ztonzy> maybe unload it
<shogouki>  a friend of mani want to suppress the info popup of taskbar (its kicker i think), how can he do that ?
<shogouki> mine
<dejavu> ztonzy................
<dejavu> hellow....r u there....
<ztonzy> no I am not here :P
<dejavu> i got it finally..
<dejavu> tnx 4 all ur help...
<ztonzy> dejavu, it works ?
<dejavu> yup
<ztonzy> cool :)
<ztonzy> so spca5xx is loaded ?
<dejavu> yup
<dejavu> great ;)
<dejavu> im gonna capture my pic 4 u :p
<apokryphos> working? Cool. Going going ztonzy ;-)
<Percent|7C> sorry, newb question... how do you enable root logins under KDE?
<apokryphos> Percent|7C: Ubuntu doesn't use root; it uses sudo. See http:/wiki.ubuntu.com/rootsudo
<apokryphos> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/rootsudo
<apokryphos> heh, make that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
* apokryphos is missing ubotu already 8)
<johnflux> what is kaffe?
<johnflux> is it java?
<ztonzy> dejavu, great!
<ztonzy> apokryphos, heeh
<ztonzy> apokryphos, sorry? ubotu ?
<apokryphos> johnflux: implementation of JVM apparently
<apokryphos> ztonzy: the Ubuntu bot, yeah
<ztonzy> apokryphos, I dont :)
<apokryphos> heh
<dejavu> wait...im now capturing pic 4 u guys ;)
* johnflux likes to see pics
<johnflux> when will kubuntu get a newer openoffice.org2 package :)
<apokryphos> johnflux: asking haggai is your best bet
<seth_k> 113 is in breezy right now
<dejavu> ztonzy: apokryphos: take a look at these links ;)
<johnflux> seth_k: can I get just that? :)
<dejavu> http://geocities.com/aljabareni/image/Webcam-1121371480.jpeg
<apokryphos> dejavu: very cool ;-)
<ztonzy> dejavu, cool! :)
<johnflux> seth_k: can I change hoary to breezy, get ooo2, and switch back?
<seth_k> no, it's dependent on newer versions of libs than hoary has
<seth_k> methinks
<seth_k> NO, definitely not that
<ztonzy> dejavu, so it is you and your friend sitting there
<dejavu> http://geocities.com/aljabareni/image/Webcam-1121371611.jpeg
<ztonzy> dejavu, great you got it to work! :)
<seth_k> if anything, go to um, linux.cz? and grab them from there
<johnflux> seth_k: I could see what it wants to replace
<seth_k> iirc
<dejavu> no, behind me is my child-brother ;)
<johnflux> seth_k: as .deb package?
<johnflux> seth_k: or the tar.gz ?
<ztonzy> dejavu, wee :D
<apokryphos> dejavu: second one is your computer? Nice
<dejavu> and the other pic is my internet cafe ;)
<apokryphos> oh, nice
<ztonzy> ah
<dejavu> tnx dude ;)
<ztonzy> dejavu, you own a i-caf ?
<dejavu> no..
<ztonzy> ah indonesia :)  ...long way from here...sweden
<dejavu> join w/ my friend
<ztonzy> ok
<apokryphos> dejavu: so they're running Ubuntu in that Internet Cafe? Very nice
<seth_k> johnflux: ftp://ftp.linux.cz/pub/localization/OpenOffice.org/devel/680/SRC680_m117/Build-1/
<johnflux> seth_k: ah I found the linux.cz debs
<dejavu> well, nice clues from bith of u this monin'
<johnflux> seth_k: *nod*
<johnflux> seth_k: thanks
<ztonzy> dejavu, have you tried many times before getting cam to work ?
<ztonzy> dejavu, I am happy it worked out :)
<dejavu> <apokryphos> dejavu: so they're running Ubuntu in that Internet Cafe? Very nice <-- currently im using mandrake 10
<dejavu> but cant get my cam works :(
<apokryphos> wouldn't have thought they'd be using Linux -- nice cafe
<apokryphos> I doubt there are *any* in London with Linux
<dejavu> <ztonzy> dejavu, I am happy it worked out :) <--- thank u very much
<dejavu> so apokryphos u live in london?
<apokryphos> Yup, correct.
<johnflux> apokryphos: where about?
<apokryphos> dejavu: a Greek who got lost ;-)
<dejavu> and ztonzy in sweden, rite?
<apokryphos> johnflux: Hammersmith -- West London, but I've lived all over.
<apokryphos> dejavu: yeah
<dejavu> well, having great brand new friend at this morning here...
<dejavu> nice #
<johnflux> apokryphos: ah cool - I'm from isleworth, and frequently visit my friend in shephard's bush
<ztonzy> dejavu, yes
<dejavu> i think its time to me for getting sleep
<apokryphos> johnflux: heh, not too far at all. I have quite a few friends down Bush; many from our school lived there. Play football there around once a month
<dejavu> its 3:16am now here
<apokryphos> dejavu: wow. Ok, see ya. =)
<ztonzy> dejavu, ah...yes...different timezone, sleep well
<dejavu> thanks for all ur help n c u nexttime
<johnflux> apokryphos: I'm in brighton at the moment though
<dejavu> great time of course..
<ztonzy> :)
<apokryphos> dejavu: no problem at all
<dejavu> bye all..
<apokryphos> we're glad to help when we can =)
<apokryphos> johnflux: down for the summer?
<johnflux> apokryphos: phd here
<apokryphos> johnflux: Oh, the Uni. Probably staying in London myself; Bristol is insurance choice
<johnflux> apokryphos: which uni?
<apokryphos> King's
<johnflux> not staying at home I hope?
<apokryphos> johnflux: never :P
<apokryphos> johnflux: the main self-catered halls are further away than my house is, from the Uni
<apokryphos> johnflux: going for the intercollegiate halls/appartments though -- look very good.
<apokryphos> Plus the self-catered main halls doesn't have ethernet sockets in the rooms :| :|
<johnflux> apokryphos: fun fun .  what ya studying?
<apokryphos> Philosophy and Maths
<johnflux> apokryphos: ah yeah the beautiful internet connection
<johnflux> apokryphos: nice choice.  respect ;)
<apokryphos> johnflux: I'd seriously consider not going to a Uni that didn't have ethernet sockets
<apokryphos> a lot of them say, "but there's loads of computer rooms". Err... yeah.
<johnflux> apokryphos: ah don't knock being able to stay in the computer rooms till 6am
<apokryphos> johnflux: on Windoze yay!
<johnflux> apokryphos: eww windows
<johnflux> apokryphos: our uni was mostly linux
<jpatrick> I trashed my Windoze :)
<apokryphos> johnflux: you went to Brigthon for your honours? Linux in unis!
<johnflux> apokryphos: I did my degree in Manchester
<johnflux> apokryphos: my DPhil is in a company in Sussex Uni
<johnflux> and my second degree with open university ;)
<apokryphos> johnflux: That was one of my original choices, too. Largest Uni in Europe now they say after the merge. They had some great incentives ;-)
<johnflux> manchester is a very nice place
<apokryphos> 1500 if you got straight As at A-level :|
<johnflux> i couldn't like it more
<johnflux> hehe nice
<johnflux> 3A's or 4A's ?
<apokryphos> johnflux: it's very popular this year. King's is just so much better at Philosophy; would be a shame to go Man when I got accepted at King's, I figured.
<apokryphos> just the 3
<johnflux> apokryphos: Man isn't a great uni for studying
<apokryphos> and vouchers for all books in th course if you get AAB
<apokryphos> hehe
<apokryphos> That's the aim of these incentives, I guess -- bribe in the great students
<apokryphos> it's great for some subjects though
<johnflux> apokryphos: did you do just Math or did Further Math as well?
<johnflux> apokryphos: for alevel
<apokryphos> Had to drop the FM course after a month or so; they changed the subject table so I had 5 clashes a fortnight :P. Un-doable. Enjoyed it while it did last -- good stuff.
<apokryphos> *timetable
<johnflux> apokryphos: wouldn't worry - you'll do the stuff at uni in the first year
<johnflux> apokryphos: I did further math and loved it, and now regretting I didn't continue with math
<apokryphos> Our school is pretty amazing for Maths, which is great; despite being a state school
<apokryphos> 16 out of 21 got A last year =)
<johnflux> apokryphos: my open university degree is physics, which I'm loving 
<apokryphos> Maths is just a constant mini-challenge. Love it. Philosophy and Maths: my two loves ;-)
<apokryphos> Heh, that's not too different :P
<johnflux> apokryphos: which school is that?
<apokryphos> Twyford, in Ealing.
<johnflux> apokryphos: hmm don't know it. I went to Richmond for its further math, and it was the closest one that did it
<apokryphos> but i.e. for Physics, where the natural average for A's is higher than Maths.. no-one's got an A in three years. Teachers change things a lot. :)
<apokryphos> johnflux: Richmond.. cool. Got a few friends who went on to there
<johnflux> apokryphos: I hated physics at a-level
<johnflux> apokryphos: I was ahead of the teacher, and found it boring 
<apokryphos> I enjoyed Astrophysics, Thermal Physics (a bit), but disliekd Mechanics and Electronics
<johnflux> apokryphos: I wanted to do the good stuff, not get tied down on stupid mechanics equations ;)
<apokryphos> Hehe. You lil' wiz 8)
<johnflux> apokryphos: now i'm older I understand the need to do the boring stuff more
<apokryphos> We had a clueless Canadian teacher, who failed in simple math, unfortunately. Lesson was a joke.
<apokryphos> heh
<johnflux> apokryphos: but I wish they had a mix of advanced stuff in there as well
<johnflux> apokryphos: Physics was the only one I got in B in :(
<apokryphos> Physics was the only subject I got a D in :P
<apokryphos> dropped it at AS
<johnflux> apokryphos: heh
<johnflux> apokryphos: :)
<johnflux> apokryphos: my degree was comp. sci. which was a joke
<apokryphos> Walked in thinking I had a steady B (as did most), and things came up none of us knew.. odd.
<johnflux> apokryphos: I aced the whole degree - it was a waste of 3 years really
<apokryphos> haha
<apokryphos> johnflux: got to enjoy University life more, I'm sure ;-)
<johnflux> apokryphos: most of the people there hadn't ever turned on a machine
<apokryphos> My bro's going for Comp Sci
<apokryphos> hah!
<johnflux> apokryphos: It's good fun in the last year when it gets more theoritical
<johnflux> apokryphos: quantum computing was my favourite by far
<johnflux> apokryphos: and is why i'm doing a physics OU degree now
<apokryphos> Oo. Instant thought of Quantum Physics makes it sound interesting :P
<apokryphos> heh, nice. :)
<johnflux> apokryphos: only 3 people did it
<apokryphos> I have no idea what I'm gonna do after -- maybe Literature, maybe programming -- who knows.
<johnflux> apokryphos: most people did "multimedia" and crap like that
<apokryphos> :|
<shogouki> do you have the url of the bash script to fix kde libs pb ?
<apokryphos> shogouki: have you upgraded to 3.4.1?
<johnflux> apokryphos: I thought I'd stick to computing my whole life... then did an engineering PhD
<johnflux> apokryphos: things change
<johnflux> apokryphos: My phd is lasers - I make holograms
<apokryphos> Yup. I've got at least 3 years to find out what to do
<shogouki> apokryphos: a friend is trying and got the kde-lib error yes
<apokryphos> wow, nice
<apokryphos> shogouki: tell them to apt-get update again and either do sudo apt-get -f install by itself, or with kdelibs
<johnflux> apokryphos: I want to stick to academia
<shogouki> ok
<apokryphos> johnflux: Yes. I definitely plan on staying a student after
<johnflux> apokryphos: I want to work in astrophysics, and then physics or something
<apokryphos> just what is open though
<apokryphos> Astrophysics is so very interesting :)
<johnflux> apokryphos: you should join us on 
<johnflux> #space
<apokryphos> johnflux: cool, definitely. I'll not speak and make my complete ignorance known ;-)
<johnflux> apokryphos: I love the space guys
<apokryphos> hehe
<johnflux> apokryphos: some of the most brillant guys
<apokryphos> It helped a lot that one of my teachers genuinely enjoyed astrophysics. Gave us a bunch of "New Scientist" articles on Astrophysics
<johnflux> apokryphos: almost all of the mars probe pictures in the newspapers were made by them
<apokryphos> woah
<johnflux> apokryphos: since they did them many days before nasa/esa
<johnflux> apokryphos: from the raw data
<apokryphos> Big guys in there, then.
<johnflux> apokryphos: the bots are good too - do !news in the channel
<apokryphos> johnflux: you can see why people try to discover the Unvierse before completely knowing our earth
<apokryphos> johnflux: it's so much more interesting ;-)
<ztonzy> anyone of you who have read "Time's Eye" with Arthur C. Clarke + Stephen Baxter ?
<apokryphos> Triple Sunset: Planet Discovered in 3-Star System
<apokryphos> ztonzy: nope
<johnflux> apokryphos: I'm usually in the channel just for the images
<apokryphos> Stephen Hawking is the extent of my outside reading :|
<ztonzy> bought english version
<johnflux> ztonzy: fiction or non?
<ztonzy> johnflux, SF
<ztonzy> it is about time gaps/travel of some sort
* apokryphos finds it hard to read SciFi
<apokryphos> Nothing quite like Classic Litearture :)
<apokryphos> or Literature, even
<ztonzy> I dont enjoy all SF...but SF more than fiction
<johnflux> hmm, not old enough to be in gutenburg though?
<johnflux> yeah I loved SF
<ztonzy> loved?
<johnflux> these days I read Feynman's lectures
<johnflux> nothing else :`
<johnflux> Over a year now, and still on the second book
<slicslak> what's the best pdf viewer for the desktop?
<dell500> can someone help me with lm-sensors?
<apokryphos> slicslak: kpdf/kghostview are KDE ones
* ztonzy have also read the 4 books of Rama-series
<johnflux> slicslak: kpdf by far
<slicslak> thanks
<johnflux> slicslak: well define 'best' :)
<apokryphos> johnflux: so what stuff with lasers exactly is it? 
<johnflux> slicslak: acroread supports more
<johnflux> slicslak: acroread is needed for transparency layers etc
<ztonzy> any of you who read RAMA series ?
<johnflux> ztonzy: sounds family - what's RAMA again?
<johnflux> ztonzy: familiar
<johnflux> ztonzy: big rock/ship right?
<johnflux> apokryphos: I use them to print holograms
* apokryphos is reminded of Star Wars
<ztonzy> johnflux, a huge cylindar crossing solar system and man sends up crafts to investigate...twice...first time it fails...next time they gets a ride with it
<johnflux> apokryphos: is that the one with the huge sea, and huge cliffs on only one side?
<ztonzy> so book 1 is by itself...the other 3 books is more like a trilogy
<apokryphos> johnflux: Star Wars? Erm... 
<apokryphos> Star wars... lightsabers
<johnflux> apokryphos: must be another story
* apokryphos almost feels inclinded to show a picture of himself with a lightsaber :P
<ztonzy> johnflux, it is about how Man acts in their nature...creates civilization and so on...and makes wars...it is really questioning Man's place in universe
<johnflux> ztonzy: ah, don't remember it
<aseigo> rama was ok.
<aseigo> time's eye is a classic, yes
* aseigo would have w. gibsons' children, though
<ztonzy> johnflux, it also travel Man to a huge 'Node' where a high intelligent collect other races to study them, but no one know why and what
<apokryphos> heh
<ztonzy> (and along on the big cylindership are other races too)
<fabietto> hello
<apokryphos> I think Vonnegut is one of the only at the mo I'd be interested in reading
<apokryphos> have a copy of "Sirends of Titan"
<apokryphos> fabietto: hi there :)
<fabietto> how are you apokrypos
<apokryphos> Excellent, thanks. And yourself? 
<fabietto> fine thanks...i'm from Italy and you?
<apokryphos> Looondon.
<fabietto> London city?
<apokryphos> Correct =)
<jpatrick> Did you have the one minute silence?
<fabietto> good
<ztonzy> apokryphos, oh, forgot...must be weird being there now
<jpatrick> or was it 5...
<apokryphos> jpatrick: two wasn't it? 
<apokryphos> Wasn't in a public place at the time, I don't think
<jpatrick> I can't remember
<apokryphos> ztonzy: a little; mostly back to normal now, apart from News.
<supernix> I have a very high latency for some reason could this be something wrong with my internet setup ?
<supernix> this is the stats to yahoo.com doing a ping
<supernix> 9 packets transmitted, 9 received, 0% packet loss, time 12151ms
<supernix> Konversation is only reporting around 78ms
<jpatrick> wow..
<apokryphos> supernix: that's not that bad, is it? Ping results...
<apokryphos> 7 packets transmitted, 7 received, 0% packet loss, time 7441ms
<supernix> yes it is pin
<supernix> I did a ping to the hostname I chose on DyDNS.org and it was around 7kms
<supernix> I thought that was awful long time for going to the net address
<aseigo> 1s/ping? zoinks
* apokryphos is off for night
<apokryphos> Bye everyone :)
<supernix> cya
<jpatrick> who here uses KDevelop?
<_P_> hi
<_P_> i have a accent problem on kde
<_P_> accent work on shell but not on kde or konsole
<spiral> hey, brown, keep quiet
<jel> hi all, pretty basic question here, can you run commands as root while logged in as a normal user eg the equivelent of windows "run as"?
<Riddell> jel: kdesu command
<jel> sorry im a total linux newbie what does that mean?
<jel> what ive been trying to do is add a user via Konsole e.g. "adduser 'test'", but it says only root may add a user so i tried "adduser 'test'" as root, but no joy
<Riddell> jel: on the command line use sudo so:  sudo adduser test
<Riddell> it will ask you for your password
<jel> thanks
<Riddell> jel: for graphical stuff you can use kdesu:  kdesu konqueror
<jel> thanks i will bare that in mind, so much stuff to explore, i'll never get any sleep
<liz4rd> my ISP gave me 2 ips. how would i be able to use the other ip instead of dhcping to this one (there both static)
<eguzkia> hello
<liz4rd> hi
<eguzkia> i'd like become a kubuntu linux!
<liz4rd> lol
<eguzkia> now i use mepis :(
#kubuntu 2005-07-20
<alejandro> hyola a todos
<alejandro> me pregunto
<alejandro> kubuntu enviara CD como lo hace ubuntu?
<seth_k> hi alejandro 
<seth_k> espanol = #ubuntu-es
<alejandro> thank you
<seth_k> & #kubuntu-es
<hippie> espaol=#kubuntu-es
<seth_k> de nada
<alejandro> jajaja
* P3L|C4N0 o/ 
<Master-Yodas> OK
<Master-Yodas> i need HELP
<Master-Yodas> PLEASE
<Master-Yodas> :P
<Master-Yodas> i need to get the source of my kernal
<Master-Yodas> 2.6.10-5-386
<gigaclon> is there a way to install kubuntu from the ubuntu installation cd
<Master-Yodas> i dont have internet on my laptop
<Master-Yodas> how do i get it?
<Master-Yodas> no gigaclon use a kubuntu install cd
<Master-Yodas> :P
<TMS> every time I log in, kmix starts up. any ideas?
<seth_k> shut it down before you log out, must be being saved in the session
<TMS> I even killall -9 kmix to make sure
<Master-Yodas> anyone?
<seth_k> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<seth_k> download, burn to cd
<lwizardl> hi
<gigaclon> how to find out how fast my CDRW drive supports writing?
<Master-Yodas> can u link me please
<Master-Yodas> did u buy a cdrw gigaclon?
<lwizardl> i'm having display problems on my installed kubuntu system
<gigaclon> it came with the laptop
<gigaclon> k3b says its 4x but it burns faster than that
<lwizardl> i can only can set either 640x480 or 320x240 res
<Master-Yodas> um?
<Master-Yodas> if it burns at all its writting?
<Master-Yodas> heh
<Master-Yodas> oh!
<Master-Yodas> i misread
<Master-Yodas> google.com: how fast is cd writable drive kubuntu
<Master-Yodas> or debian
<lwizardl> can someone help me with getting more screen resolutions?
<Master-Yodas> yes
<Master-Yodas> upgrade ure graphics drivers
<lwizardl> how do i do that? i just got the install done
<Master-Yodas> um i wouldnt knoqw
<Master-Yodas> 1 sec
<Master-Yodas> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?threadid=341238
<fromoze> hi, I'm looking for a kubuntu-amd64 user with kde 3.4.0. 
<GameCat> hi
<lwizardl> that didn't help
<GameCat> anyone here who can help me with an apt-get issue?
<johnflux> !ask
<johnflux> GameCat: ask, don't ask to ask
<GameCat> hehe
<GameCat> okay - how do I fix this error: Err http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/restricted Packages
<GameCat>   This HTTP server has broken range support [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<GameCat> getting that when doing sudo apt-get update
<johnflux> yeah I think the site is down
<GameCat> I can browse to it fine
<GameCat> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  This HTTP server has broken range support [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<johnflux> yeah i've seen people reporting that all day
<GameCat> thats the next error, and i can browse the site/dir fine
<johnflux> GameCat: maybe just give it a couple of days
<GameCat> johnflux: it's been like that for 2 weeks :/
<johnflux> GameCat: ah
<GameCat> this isn't the first time I've asked for help about it
<johnflux> GameCat: try earlier in the day - everyone is asleep
<johnflux> me too in a moment
<GameCat> aye, maybe I will thanks
<devari> Hi?
<johnflux> hi
<devari> Quiet bunch here.
<johnflux> you've only been on for 1 minute
<johnflux> but yeah, everyone is asleep
<johnflux> ;)
<devari> I've been on using otherusernames. ;)
<hippie> http://www.kdehispano.org/howto_kde_debian
<hippie> mira voy en la parte de Una vez comprobado todo introducimos el siguiente comando
<TestMAD> anyone here got experience with cedega CVS on kubuntu?
<devari> I've been having strange problems with Kaffeine not closing properly and leaving large process instances lying around. Any ideas why?
<Zugwrack> Greetings everyeon
<Zugwrack> *everyone*
<devari> Hey there
<Zugwrack> Hey seth_k...how goes it? Greets devari
<Zugwrack> You know that is the downside of a really good linux distro like Ubuntu/Kubuntu....not much need for technical help...heh
<TestMAD> i need help.
<TestMAD> extreme noob here and all i want is to get some of my windows stuff to run
<TestMAD> wine is a hassle
<seth_k> hi Zugwrack 
<TestMAD> so i was thinking of using the cedega CVS.
<TestMAD> but ive also seen that is a hassle too
<Fraeon> <Zugwrack> You know that is the downside of a really good linux distro like Ubuntu/Kubuntu....not much need for technical help...heh <-- What, there isn't? :P
<Zugwrack> TestMAD: Err...well depends on what you are trying to do..and yes being a n00b is a pain in the beginning...heck we are all n00bs to some degree!
<Zugwrack> If you want to run games and such...you just need to face the fact that the easiest thing to do is buy commercial software that runs under linux to play games ;-)
<seth_k> or just give it up and come play America's Army with me
<seth_k> :P
<Zugwrack> seth_k: So you are Army huh?
<TestMAD> dont call me a n00b..theres a difference
* Zugwrack says forgive me for the syntactic error
<TestMAD> n00bs are psoer skript kiddies..that dont want to learn anything.
<TestMAD> noobs actually try to learn stuff
<devari> Perhaps newbie would be a better term?
<TestMAD> and im trying to understand this linux stuff.
<TMS> I made a script for enabling WPA and Ive tried to not have it output various dhclient and other various messages. any ideas of what I could do? http://tms.is-a-geek.net/pub/scripts/shell/wifi
<TestMAD> im too old for this crap
<seth_k> No Zugwrack, I'm not. But that doesn't make the game any less fun :D
<devari> What's the problem with the CVS?
<devari> *Cedega CVS
<devari> And what Windows apps are you trying to install?
<Zugwrack> heh
<TestMAD> well..id like to play my halo and doom3 and COD..stuff like that
<TestMAD> but also cedega might have better luck at running CS2.
<Fraeon> Durrrrrrrr...
<TestMAD> i know theres a linux version of doom3..but i dont have that. nor am i going to buy another version
<devari> CS2?
<TestMAD> Photoshop CS2
<devari> Halo won't work, I can tell you that
<devari> oh, ok
<Fraeon> There are native binaries for Doom 3.
<TestMAD> halo wont werk?
<Zugwrack> Which require use the windows game version to work...
<zaudragon> hello
<Fraeon> http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/doom/#head-e8225c64f37868c6ad5119cdeee2e3e1b8249692
<devari> It would be my guess: http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Halo
<zaudragon> how big is the Kubuntu distro
<zaudragon> ?
<Fraeon> |---| <-- that big
<zaudragon> Fraeon: numbers?
<zaudragon> I couldn't find it on the site anywhere...
<TMS> TestMAD: the linux specific files for Doom3 are free to download. you need the files from the CD to play it anyway
<tvo> zaudragon: it's 1 cd iirc
<Fraeon> 650-700mb, can't say outright. It fits on one CD, that's most important
<zaudragon> tvo: I know
<zaudragon> tvo: so is it 650MB or 700MB?
<tvo> wait a minute
<TestMAD> that sux..no halo
<Riddell>  kubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso            07-Apr-2005 08:18  572M
<zaudragon> oooh
<zaudragon> maybe I'll download it once I have a CD at hand
<johnflux> dpkg: error processing openofficeorg-base-1.9.117-linux-2.6-intel.deb (--install):
<johnflux>  package architecture (intel) does not match system (i386)
<TestMAD> how good is win for lin??
<TestMAD> win4lin?
<tvo> :D
<johnflux> I downloaded the openoffice debs from linux.cz
<johnflux> I get that error
<johnflux> shall I just force it?
<zaudragon> because your architecture is not the same...?
<TestMAD> i just dont want to have to dual boot..
<johnflux> what's "intel" ?
<johnflux> zaudragon: yeah
<zaudragon> johnflux: aren't there other debs
<johnflux> zaudragon: not that I saw
<zaudragon> johnflux: you can look on openoffice.org
<johnflux> http://ftp.linux.cz/pub/localization/OpenOffice.org/devel/680/SRC680_m117/Build-1/
<johnflux> that's the url in #openoffice.org
<johnflux> (the topic)
<johnflux> I got the OOo_SRC680_m117_en-US_native_LinuxIntel_install_deb.tar.gz    one
<johnflux> which seemed the only sensible choice
<johnflux> what's the "intel" architecture?
<Master-Yodas> ok
<Master-Yodas> i found instructions that say i neef hte disk in
<Master-Yodas> and then to type apt-get install bla
<Master-Yodas> but i dont have internet
<Master-Yodas> is this supose to work?
<seth_k> johnflux: that's the correct one
<Master-Yodas> :|
<johnflux> seth_k: what do you think is going wrong?
<seth_k> oh, I didn't see you were getting an error
<Master-Yodas> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38972
<seth_k> lemme peek
<johnflux> seth_k: using --force-all --no-act   seems okay
<seth_k> johnflux: maybe a packaging discrepancy. no such arch as intel ime
<seth_k> sounds like you did fine
* johnflux takes out the --no-act
<johnflux> it installed, it runs, it works :)
<zaudragon> yay
<zaudragon> is KOffice betgter than OpenOffice
<zaudragon> ?
<zaudragon> or the other way around?
<TestMAD> small poll here..win4lin or vmware to run a guest install of xp?
<johnflux> zaudragon: other way round
<zaudragon> johnflux: gotcha
<zaudragon> johnflux: I tried OOO but never KO
<johnflux> zaudragon: koffice has like 3 people working on it, openoffice has like 100
<zaudragon> heh tight
<zaudragon> it's because I'm on OS X
<johnflux> which is a shame because koffice is mucher nicer
<zaudragon> looks nicer, eh?
<johnflux> well just architectually
<zaudragon> I see
<johnflux> uses kde components etc
<zaudragon> ah
<aseigo> well, not just arch wise
<johnflux> wheras openoffice reinvents its own
<aseigo> kword is frame based
<aseigo> kexi is a rather nice access-like app
<zaudragon> does Kubuntu come with KOffice or OOO?
<aseigo> krita is really coming along as a grahpics app
<johnflux> zaudragon: by default?
<zaudragon> johnflux: yeah
<johnflux> zaudragon: openoffice 1
<aseigo> so, there's greater scope in koffice as well
<Mez> Kpresent = uber :D
<zaudragon> johnflux: gotcha
<aseigo> yeah, i like kpresenter... =)
<Mez> but, in breezy, it'll be KOffice methinks
<zaudragon> wow I use too much space
<johnflux> zaudragon: office is 1/10th the size of openoffice
<johnflux> koffice
<zaudragon> johnflux: koffice?
<zaudragon> johnflux: wow
<johnflux> zaudragon: not hard - openoffice is over 100MB without the docs etc
<zaudragon> and KO is 10MB?
<johnflux> I'm not sure
<johnflux> but much smaller
<zaudragon> ah ok
<seth_k> survey says KOffice is appx 19MB
<johnflux> around 15MB 
<Master-Yodas> how do i make apt-get install check the cd
<Master-Yodas> not the internet
<johnflux> seth_k: i make it a bit less
<Master-Yodas> becuase i dont have the internet
<johnflux> seth_k: but depends how you package etc probably
<johnflux> ah that was without help docs and i18n
<seth_k> Master-Yodas: either add the CD to sources.list, or use apt-zip
<zaudragon> I'm using 25.57GB out of 27.82 GB
<zaudragon> what's the default shell in Kubuntu?
<uniq> bash
<uniq> gnite.
<seth_k> bash
<seth_k> night uniq 
<zaudragon> then I gotta install zsh :D
<_mark> Having real trouble with Kubuntu. seems that kynaptic hangs up when trying to install things. I get a message that somethings weren't able  to download. anybody else had this problem?
<seth_k> _mark: probably the US sources issue
<frank> the us archive is having problems
<seth_k> _mark: open a terminal and kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<_mark> ok. 
<seth_k> _mark: remove all "us.", making each line "http://archive.ubuntu..."
<seth_k> _mark: then in the terminal, "sudo apt-get update"
<seth_k> then you're back in business
<seth_k> :)
<_mark> thanks everyone. I'm doing it now. I'll let you know when it works!
<zaudragon> would Kubuntu run on a HD with the Mac OS Extended (Journaled) Format?
<_mark> Thanks! it appears to be working now! Wow... I was about ready to give up on it...
<frank> Hey I just found out about guarddog (firewall) It looks way better than firestarter
<frank> _mark: first thing to get is synaptic. much better than kynaptic
<_mark> Thanks! it appears to be working now! Wow... I was about ready to give up on it...?
<_mark> type
* The_Vox thinks both synaptic and kynaptic suck...better learn to use aptitude :)
<frank> The_Vox: maybe I should
<_mark> Was my problem addressed on the ubuntu/kubuntu website?
<frank> _mark: It must be  a tenmporary problem with the us archive
<_mark> well, thanks for all the help. They should really put up a notice... I figured I broke my system somehow. I had another distro disk in my drive!
<The_Vox> _mark: the us.archive site has been broken for a couple of days....the people in #ubuntu have had it on the topic for about a week now
<The_Vox> actually, it's in the topic here too
<_mark> well, I guess I'man idiot! Thanks... I'm headed bck to play with my system! Firstthough, can anyone reccommend a good Linux database frontend?
<The_Vox> frank: aptitude rocks the world, IMNSHO
<watto> Can the live cd image be loaded into ram to speed processing?
<seth_k> _mark: what kind of database? MySQL?
<_mark> I am not particular. I just want one with a gui interface. less coding = good :)
<bonk> hey
<_mark> seth_k: I am not particular. I just want one with a gui interface. less coding = good :)
<seth_k> okay, I use mysql-query-browser
<_mark> seth_k: what is query-browser? I don't know anything about it...
<watto> idiot newbie question. is this visible to anyone but me?
<seth_k> _mark: you wanted a database frontend... that's a frontend to MySQL
<_mark> seth_k: Ok. I'll google search it. I have gotten spoiledon ms Access. Know of anything similarto that?
<seth_k> oh my life
<seth_k> i'm going to go curl up and cry until the bad thoughts go away
<seth_k> access.
<ToniEisner> _mark: the closest not web related thin ist rekall
<_mark> Ok. Thanks. I also saw a thing called "kexi" I'll check them all out.
<frank> did anyone get the hddtemp mon karamba applet to work?
<frank> anyone?
<The_Vox> not me
<_mark> I amtrying to configure an app in which I have to tell it where the kde headers are. The systemis not finding them. Where are they in kubuntu ??
<bonk> has anyone else had problems with apt-get not connecting to any server?
<frank> bonk: look at the topic
<lwizardl> hi
<bonk> I'm not using us servers
<bonk> I tried nz, and just archive.ubuntu.com
<bonk> neither can connect
<seth_k> apt-get install kdelibs-dev, or something like that, _mark
<frank> bonk: I don;t have any problems with apt
<bonk> it's strange
<The_Vox> bonk: try uk. or ca.
<bonk> kk
<The_Vox> or even mx. (which is what I'm using)
<bonk> thanks
<The_Vox> np
<bonk> hang on...
<bonk> that didn't work
<bonk> the security server works
<bonk> uk doesn't, ca doesn't, nz doesn't
<bonk> (for archive)
<bonk> and when I try to connect to archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu in konqueror, it shows a few folders, but you can't go into them
<bonk> ^_~
<sdb> hi all!
<sdb> wonder if anyone can suggest me a good webmail interface, not imp nor squirrelmail
<ToniEisner> sdb: openwebmail.org ?
<sdb> ToniEisner: seem not well maintained :(
<ToniEisner> sdb:it is and stable and 5min in setup
<sdb> what i'm lookin for is a nice webmail without calendar, and other stuff
<sdb> ToniEisner: why it's not supported by debian/ubuntu?
<bonk> is the whole archive system down or something?
<bonk> I can ping it, but I can't access it tho
<lwizardl> can someone help me with this OS. I got the nvidia drivers working (most of the old resolutions that windows gave me are working now)
<lwizardl> what is the differnce between GTK & motif versions of programs?
<prgoon> Hi I am a new in (K)ubuntu. I've one wired ethernet card and a wireless card. Currently wired connection is not there. I want to get the wreless interface up and running as soon as the machine boots up. What and where I need to put the entry?
<bonk> prgoon, I think it would be put in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh to start on bootup.
<bonk> not sure
<sdb> prgoon: i think you need to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<sdb> here is mine:
<sdb> # The loopback network interface
<sdb> auto lo
<sdb> iface lo inet loopback
<sdb> # This is a list of hotpluggable network interfaces.
<sdb> # They will be activated automatically by the hotplug subsystem.
<sdb> mapping hotplug
<sdb>         script grep
<sdb>         map eth1
<sdb> iface eth0 inet static
<sdb>         address 192.168.3.3
<sdb>         netmask 255.255.255.0
<sdb>         network 192.168.3.0
<sdb>         broadcast 192.168.3.255
<sdb>         gateway 192.168.3.254
<sdb>         dns-nameservers 192.168.254.1
<sdb> # The primary network interface
<sdb> iface eth1 inet static
<prgoon> sdb, I want to put as a dhcp client
<sdb>         address 192.168.0.10
<sdb>         netmask 255.255.255.0
<seth_k> sdb, please don't paste so much
<sdb>         network 192.168.0.0
<seth_k> sdb, please paste in pastebin
<sdb>         broadcast 192.168.0.255
<sdb>         gateway 192.168.0.1
<sdb>         # wireless-* options are implemented by the wireless-tools package
<sdb>         wireless-nick Toki
<sdb>         wireless-mode Managed
<sdb>         wireless-essid Hokuto
<sdb>         wireless-key restricted s:"XXXXXXXXXXXXXX" [1] 
<sdb>         #wireless-keymode restricted
<sdb>         # dns-* options are implemented by the resolvconf package, if installed
* mode/#Kubuntu [+o seth_k]  by ChanServ
<sdb>         dns-nameservers 192.168.0.1
<sdb> (sorry, long post :()
<sdb> mi wl interface is eth1
<sdb> seth_k: sorry, you right
<seth_k> sdb, in the future always use pastebin. http://pastebin.com or http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl
<sdb> prgoon: simpli throw away "static" and use "dhcp".  
<sdb> seth_k: ok, thank you :)
* mode/#Kubuntu [-o seth_k]  by seth_k
<prgoon> sdb thanks for your input 
<prgoon> sdb, I'll try this
<sdb> remove also address, netmask, network, broadcast, and gateway lines
<sdb> prgoon: hope this help :)
<prgoon> Thx a lot, sdb :-)
<PenguinBoy> evening Geeks, Nerds, and Linux Gurus!!!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> PenguinBoy welcome back ^_^
<PenguinBoy> hey hey hey Foam Man
<PenguinBoy> wink
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> where ya been? internet die or someting?
<PenguinBoy> no....I am in grad school...sometimes me workload gets the best of me
<FoamY_is_PagaN> oh ok lol
<PenguinBoy> who is else online tonight
<PenguinBoy> hey heyhey claydoh
* claydoh lurks as usual
* PenguinBoy sees claydoh lurking
<PenguinBoy> hey hey hey xaman
<xaman> hi
<zaudragon> weee
* zaudragon is downloading kubuntu
<zaudragon> the live  version for now...
<PenguinBoy> welcoem
<PenguinBoy> kewl
<PenguinBoy> you will LOVE it
<zaudragon> via bittorrent though
<zaudragon> yay, I shall love it1
<zaudragon> wow, this'll take awhile
<PenguinBoy> it is one kewl distro
<zaudragon> :D
<PenguinBoy> what is it 650 MB????
<zaudragon> 614MB
* PenguinBoy sees a lurkerer
<zaudragon> ?
<PenguinBoy> claydoh lurks
<zaudragon> heh
<zaudragon> gad
<zaudragon> my download speed is slow
<ermac`> wath's the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<frank> kde in kubuntu
<ermac`> oh
<ermac`> much better then gnome then (h)
<frank> i like kde better
<ermac`> yeag
<jeanluc> me <3 kde
<ermac`> yeah
<jeanluc> n0w release you anger
<ermac`> :p
<ermac`> i downloaded ubuntu yesterday i wrote the cd, today cd is broken :S
<ermac`> so now i'm downloading kubuntu
<jeanluc> yes
<jeanluc> use
<jeanluc> kubuntu
<ermac`> is it true that with kde you have a lot more options etc? than gnome?
<jeanluc> pretty much
<jeanluc> and kde is more customizable
<ermac`> uhu
<ermac`> lol you want to know what i'm doing now?
<ermac`> i formated my pc, i installed windows
<jeanluc> jacking off?
<ermac`> now i'm writing the iso
<jeanluc> ohy, ok
<ermac`> then i'm formating again
<ermac`> and installing kubuntu
<ermac`> :p
<jeanluc> only scratched the surface; there are hundreds of organizations and agencies around the globe
<ermac`> :p
<ermac`> lol
<ermac`> the #ubuntuchan looks more active how come?
<ermac`> more problems with gnome? :P
<jeanluc> yup
<frank> more people use ubuntu and problems not specific with kde are usually discussed there
<claydoh> naw, much much bigger user base
<ermac`> hehe
<ermac`> yeah idd
<ermac`> how come there are no @ in here? and there?
<ermac`> no only here
<ermac`> kubuntu downloads fine: 900k/sec
* jeanluc slaps ermac and say don't talk to much
<ermac`> jeanluc i'm talksick :p
<ermac`> are you trying to sleep or something,
<ermac`> ?
<ermac`> :p
* jeanluc snores
<ermac`> lol
* jeanluc "ZzzZZZzzZZ"
* jeanluc says "WTF"
* jeanluc "BOOBS"
* jeanluc says "yes
* jeanluc ( * Y * )
* ermac` says i'm burning the kubuntu iso, let's rock on kubuntu here i come ;)
<ermac`> :D
<jeanluc> when you install
<jeanluc> come to this channel
<jeanluc> tehres an irc client
<frank> ermac`: do you have a athlon 64?
<ermac`> ok
<jeanluc> ya
<jeanluc> 3200+
<ermac`> no frank
<frank> ermac`: ok
<ermac`> i have a pentium3
<jeanluc> eww
<jeanluc> well if it makes you happy
<jeanluc> in a gay sorta way
<ermac`> my next pc is athlon64 or intell celeron don't know yet, i get it within 5 weeks
<ermac`> or maybe dual xeon
<jeanluc> celeron
<ermac`> if i have enough cash ;)
<jeanluc> thats like crap
<jeanluc> celerons suck
<ermac`> dual xeon is cool...
<jeanluc> worse then pentiums
<jeanluc> amd x2
<ermac`> omg :s
<ermac`> download blocked at 99 %
<ermac`> i have to download it again
<ermac`> :s:s:s
<frank> can you resume?
<jeanluc> noob
<ermac`> no frank
<ermac`> i cant...
<ermac`> i started downloading again
<ermac`> it's not good for my trafficlimit :| but it will work fine ;) everything for kubuntu ;)
<ermac`> btw
<ermac`> jeanluc where is that link for in the topic?
<ermac`> that GT4 stuf
<ermac`> stuff*
<PenguinBoy> any bittorent aficianados in here
<zaudragon> I like BT
<zaudragon> and I'm using it right now...
<zaudragon> 23 minutes remaining in downloading the Live iso
<PenguinBoy> i need a tutorial on how to download things
<PenguinBoy> I have downloaded BT
<PenguinBoy> but i do not know how to download software
<zaudragon> find a .torrent file
<zaudragon> double click it
<zaudragon> and it should open in BT and download it
<zaudragon> at least in Mac OS X
<frank> PenguinBoy: you can check out http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf.html
<zaudragon> wow my downloading of Kubuntu is slow...
<PenguinBoy> do I open it or save it
<zaudragon> took about 3 hours
<zaudragon> heh, MSIE?
<PenguinBoy> do I open it or save it
<zaudragon> I had to download it in Safari
<zaudragon> PenguinBoy: either
<PenguinBoy> i saved it.... nothing is happening
<PenguinBoy> i click on the saved icon on the desktop and then I get a warning about
<PenguinBoy> cannot find
<zaudragon> then open the BT client
<zaudragon> and open it from there
<zaudragon> wow the Mac version of BT is so weird
<zaudragon> there is a drawer but it's uncentred
<PenguinBoy> wink
<nmorse> Dadgummit, how do I do this to myself?
<nmorse> Anyone know how to fix GRUB after installing Windows?
<nmorse> With lilo this would be a cinch but I don't know GRUB
* jeanluc says hello
<nmorse> hello
* jeanluc says, don't screw with winblows
<nmorse> I have to sometimes
<nmorse> Like making Neverwinter Nights modules
* jeanluc says use wine
<nmorse> Not for the Aurora Toolset
* jeanluc says it runs .exe in linux
<nmorse> You need a dadgum custom version of WINE for that
* jeanluc says then customize it yourself
* sproingie says jeanluc is spazzing out on the /me command
* nmorse agrees
* sproingie says, "This kind of reminds me of MOO now"
<nmorse> apt-get moo, eh?
* jeanluc says I like third person
* sproingie says, "I miss MOO."
* nmorse wonders in anyone has useful advice regarding GRUB
<nmorse> s/in/if/
<nmorse> anyone?
<nmorse> BTW, the GRUB manpage sucks
<nmorse> And the info page appears to be identical
* sproingie says, "I guess I could just program IRC to translate PRIVMSG's into $nick says, "$*"
<Computer__Guru> i have very useful advice concerning grub
<Computer__Guru> use lilo :D
<sproingie> still wouldn't have any descriptions or custom objects tho
<nmorse> sproingie: good idea
<nmorse> Computer__Guru: I'd love to
<jeanluc> $nmores hi
<nmorse> But it's too late now
<Computer__Guru> naw its not
<nmorse> If I can't boot it it is
<Computer__Guru> pico /etc/lilo.conf && /sbin/lilo
<Computer__Guru> oh
<sproingie> moo is typically full of fun social features too.  and descriptions
<Computer__Guru> use a live cd
<nmorse> I'm using a Morphix CD right now to work on it
<Computer__Guru> im going to the store, bbiaf
<nmorse> But it won't let me use apt-get because it won't fetch names
<nmorse> Which leaves me wondering who's idea it was to use GRUB as the bootloader?
<frank> nmorse: grub is fine
<pax> what's wrong with grub?
<nmorse> GRUB is not fine if it doesn't work
<nmorse> What's the command to restore an MBR with GRUB?
<nmorse> Anyone?
<nmorse> That's the dadgum problem with GRUB
<frank> sudo grub-install
<michael> how can I reupgrade kopete?/
<frank> but you would need to do it chrooted in your ubuntu installation probably
<jeanluc> sudo apt-get isntall kopete
<nmorse> Which appears to be impossible at the moment
<frank> why?
<nmorse> I can't seem to convince Morphix I need to chroot to /mnt/hda2
<nmorse> And why isn't grub-install mentioned in the GRUB manpage?
<frank> nmorse: You have to mount the partition first
<nmorse> It's mounted
<nmorse> I assure you
<nmorse> Who'
<nmorse> s idea was it to leave grub-install out of the manpage?
<frank> then  chroot /mnt/ubuntu /bin/bash   or whatever
<michael> when i try to do the 'apt-get install kopete' it won't let me because i have the newest version, but i want to reinstall it
<pax> type grub, then run: grub> root (hd0,0) grub> setup (hd0) grub> quit :)
<nmorse> Where are the info or man pages for all of these commands?
<pax> info grub
<nmorse> That returns the man page
<nmorse> Something's not right here
<pax> didnt you ask for man pages?
<nmorse> The man page has none of that in it
<nmorse> None
<nmorse> A lovely undocumented bootloader
<sproingie> grub is a gnu thing.  man pages are for dirty plebian scum.  you shall use info, and bask in its resplendence
<pax> nmorse: tried: apropos grub ?
<nmorse> apropos?
<nmorse> sproingie: the info page is identical to the man page except for the FSF at the top
<pax> apropos is keyword finder
<sproingie> nmorse: that's rich
<nmorse> I just learned something
<nmorse> Thank you pax
<sproingie> pax: man -k works as well
<sproingie> grub has some separate documentation in /usr/share/doc i think
<pax> same thing, apropos is one word
<sproingie> you might need to install grub-doc or something
<michael> where is the sources.list?
<sproingie> shouldn't need it, it should be in main
<frank>  /etc/apt/source.list
<sproingie> oh, where the file itself is
<nmorse> So what happens when GRUB says disk does not exist?
<frank> when?
<nmorse> root (hd0,0) Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<frank> err....
<nmorse> This is chrooted in to the install from Morphix
<nmorse> grub-install fails with a bunch of /dev/null: Permission denied errors
<jeanluc> we
<jeanluc_v_2> we
<jeanluc_v_2> 2 of me
<jeanluc> 2 of me
<pax> grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hda (exemple)
<pax> update-grub
<nmorse> It's amazing how none of this works
<nmorse> God, the second I get this running I'm switching back to lilo
<nmorse> Does anyone know why the installer doesn't offer the option to use one or the other anyway?
<calc> nmorse: the reason it doesn't work is that you mounted the drive with nodev
<calc> morphix mounts drives by default with the dev files disabled
<nmorse> Hmm, but how to make morphix change its /etc/fstab
<calc> just like with knoppix
<frank> I thought pretty much everyone used grub now. 
<nmorse> Why would you use grub?
<calc> nmorse: edit it with vi or something
<calc> grub is much better than lilo
<nmorse> For what?
<calc> for boot loader
<nmorse> It's more of a pain for sure, though the editing boot options thing is nice
<calc> for one thing you don't have to install it every time you install a new kernel
<nmorse> It's a generic bootloader, not a linux loader
<calc> you can't change options of the fly
<calc> etc
<nmorse> I don't need Partition Magic, I need to boot my linux system
<calc> lilo is just old crap that is near useless
<jeanluc> delete windows partiions
<nmorse> Near useless?
<jeanluc> then linux should start just fine
<pax> grub is better because: you can discover boot images, kernels, root filesystems from the grub shell. It stores boot info in filesystem rather than in the MBR. It reads filesystems and kernel rather than inflexibly restrict the user to disk geo and most important, it is OS independant
<calc> with grub you can hit e on the thing you want to boot and actually edit the command line options right there or even select another kernel that isn't in the list off your fs
<nmorse> lilo works, all the time, and is easy to fix after what I've just done
<calc> i guess the feature i use the most of grub is that you can edit the kernel command line options while you are in the boot loader itself
<calc> you can also network boot from grub if you need to
<calc> but i don't use that much
<nmorse> I've used the feature once
<nmorse> To turn on inotify to try it
<nmorse> In lilo I would have made another entry
<pax> calc <e> yes, I like that
<frank> The best thing I know about grub is that it's "Grand" lol
<nmorse> Now I'm paying for that by having to mess with everything
<pax> in worst case senario you can use Knoppix CD to restore it :)
<nmorse> Hopefully now this will work
<nmorse> Morphix and Knoppix are pretty close in rescue capabilities
<nmorse> Nowhere near the Woody CD
<nmorse> Woody Disk 1 is the ultimate rescue CD
<calc> knoppix works good for me i just have to always fix the fstab
<calc> since it wants to help you out by making all partitions nodev
<nmorse> There we go, the commands fixed it finally
<nmorse> Though it reinserted GRUB entries that don't boot
<nmorse> Because they don't exist
<nmorse> Why it does that is beyond me
<nmorse> Anyway, enough GRUB bashing for today
<calc> nmorse: which entries?
<nmorse> Custome kernels I made
<nmorse> and then apt-get removed
<calc> they aren't in /boot ?
<nmorse> Nope
<nmorse> And the kernel packages are purged actually
<calc> hmm i've never seen update-grub create dead entries before
<calc> the file it references isn't on the disk either?
<nmorse> Nope
<nmorse> It boggles the mind
<calc> very strange
<nmorse> But no more!
<nmorse> Lilo shall be on the disk immediately
<calc> you could strace the update-grub command to see where it is looking
<nmorse> I could
<nmorse> But first I have to go rescue my brother from "I locked the keys in the car" hell
<nmorse> Buys a new car, and the first thing he does: Lock the keys in it
<zaudragon> nmorse: wow that's... unthoughtful
<nmorse> Yeah, and now I must rescue him
<pax> tell your bro about find, man find :D
<zaudragon> or locate
<zaudragon> man locate :D
<ermac> how do i install BMP?
<ermac> beep media player
<calc> apt-get install beep-media-player
<zaudragon> aww you beat me
<zaudragon> don't you need the sudo?
<ermac> thx calc 
<calc> er yea that too
<zaudragon> sudo apt-get install beep-media-player
<zaudragon> ^ full command ^
<zaudragon> does Kubuntu come with Kopete?
<calc> sudo su -
<calc> then run whatever :)
<zaudragon> why sudo su?
<calc> well if you want full root you can do that instead of enabling root password
<pax> sudo -s -H (if you are tired of using sudo)
<pax> ..and have no root account
<zaudragon> heh
<pax> well, I mean you didnt create one.
<calc> pax: that doesn't setup the entire root env though (i think?)
<ermac> calc: apt-get install beep-media-player          >> it says i have to be root
<ermac> how do i login as root on KDE
<pax> calc: no clue.
<calc> ermac: run the sudo in front like zaudragon said
<calc> su - makes your su a login shell like if you had logged in directly
<zaudragon> calc: ermac is gone :D
<calc> i was referring to pax wrt su -
<calc> ermac seemed to have left immediately after telling him to use sudo, though it could have been timing issue
<pax> ermac wanted to run x as root it seems, bad bad boy
<zaudragon> OS X?
<zaudragon> ?!
<pax> KDE.
<zaudragon> how do you run KDE as root anyways
<pax> why would you do such thing?
<zaudragon> I dunno
<zaudragon> but how would you in the beginning?
<zaudragon> oh I know
<zaudragon> I think
<zaudragon> console mode: sudo kde
<zaudragon> or something to that effect
<zaudragon> eh?
<ermac`> how do i setup the root account? because i cant access it?
<pax> zaudragon: no body in their right mind run x as root
<ermac`> its my first run on kubuntu
<mr_roboto> it already starts as root if you boot to a graphical login
<pax> ermac`: you dont need root, use sudo or sudo -s -H
<ermac`> always?
<ermac`> sudo
<zaudragon> ermac`: I guess you're an OS X user
<mr_roboto> the init process (pid 1) is the one that kicks it off
<mr_roboto> init is always owned by root
<mr_roboto> has to be
<zaudragon> ermac`: not like the superuser account on OS X at all
<ermac`> ok
<ermac`> hmmz
<ermac`> i try to apt-get install beep-media-player
<pax> by x I mean desktop environment asin Gnome or KDE
<ermac`> but it says the packet could not be found
<mr_roboto> just do a ps -ef |grep kdm
<ermac`> i try to sudo apt-get install beep-media-player
<ermac`> but it says the packet could not be found
<zaudragon> try bmp instead of beep-media-player
<pax> ermac`: check your sources.list
<pax> zaudragon:  it is deep-media-player
<pax> beep*
<zaudragon> pax: that's what I said
<zaudragon> pax: oh you mean not bmp
<zaudragon> pax: gotcha
<ermac`> pax i updated the sources list
<ermac`> but it doesnt work
<ermac`> first i did:
<ermac`> sudo apt-get update
<ermac`> then
<pax> ermac`: I mean uncomment universal
<ermac`> sudo apt-get install beep-media-player
<ermac`> pax
<ermac`> wath should i do then?
<pax> ermac`: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<pax> universe not universal, gosh I'm lost :(
<rhysticligh> hey
<_joris> can someone give me the manualpage of the screenresolution...
<rhysticligh> I am installing kubuntu for the first time and I just had a quick question
<_joris> i want to setup my monitor etc
<_joris> can someone give me the manualpage of the screenresolution...
<rhysticligh> just want to make sure that if I tell it to install to a balank partition, it won't touch the other data on the physical drive that is in other partitions
<_joris> can someone give me the manualpage of the screenresolution...
<sproingie> where's libarts1-1.4.1?
<sproingie> arts won't upgrade without it, and it's not showing up
<bonk> how can I find my CARDLIST file in my kernel documentation?
<bonk> *where
* FractuS 100% Colombian talents -> http://www.immersionsoftware.com/ <-- very well
<da_bon_bon> hi akk
<da_bon_bon> anyone from india here ?
<supernix> is it just me or is Thunderbird not filtering spam at all
<chx>  hi. is there any way I can turn off checking crypto signatures in kmail? it's slow and I do not care...
<FractuS> :/
<FractuS> wats up here?
<arcanistherogue> say, i need a bit of help installing dosbox
<FractuS> this do not move :S
<evilyoda> what's with the md5sum mismatches installing kubuntu-desktop from hoary?
<buz> dont use us.archive
<evilyoda> ok, thanks
<evilyoda> the mirror works fine. Thanks for the quick help!
<m0ns00n> :-)
* wincide is away: Away at the moment
<dejavu> hi all
<dejavu> ztonzy: r u there?
<ztonzy> morning
<ztonzy> dejavu, yes
<dejavu> monin ha?
<dejavu> :D
<ztonzy> yepp
<dejavu> its 3pm here ;)
<dejavu> well, im having another problem :(
<ztonzy> okej
<dejavu> pls take a look at http://pastebin.com/313784
<dejavu> error when compiling the cam driver
<dejavu> but fyi, this one im using my mandrake10.0 box
<dejavu> neither kubuntu
<ztonzy> doesnt look like errors to me, just warnings
<ztonzy> tried to install it ?
<dejavu> yup, just warning but it resulting just a black-screen :(
<dejavu> <ztonzy> tried to install it ? <-- yup
<ztonzy> black screen for webcam?
<ztonzy> dejavu, I haven't read all info on drivers page...did you ?
<dejavu> sorry, just a minute
<dejavu> im back
<dejavu> <ztonzy> dejavu, I haven't read all info on drivers page...did you ? <-- i did
<dejavu> but is said thats everythings will gonna be okay with kernel2.6.3
<dejavu> btw im going to change my nick
<ztonzy> kavakava, okej...hmmm
<kavakava> hihi
<kavakava> so...what can 'we' do? :-/
<_P_> hi 
<ztonzy> have no clue :-\
<kavakava> :((
<kavakava> hmm....
<_P_> i can't use accent on kde o konsole but i can on shell 
<_P_> any tips?
<kavakava> btw, hi _P_
* kavakava is away (doing electrical jobs)
<ztonzy> kavakava, you didnt read README :) ??
<ztonzy> "KERNEL 2.6.3 is UNSUPPORTED !!"
<kavakava> i did it bro
<ztonzy> kavakava, change kernel
<kavakava> what?
<kavakava> let me take a look
<ztonzy> in drivers package, the README
<ztonzy> line 197
<kavakava> Specifically, it has been tested against:
<kavakava>  2.6.3           Compiles ok, with no warnings.
<ztonzy> well...
<kavakava> spca5xx-20041121 <-- this version
<ztonzy> that what is said for me...just downloaded latest driverspackage
<kavakava> coz the newer version is incompatible
<ztonzy> http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca50x/Download/spca5xx-20050701.tar.gz
<ztonzy> ok
<kavakava> pls take a look at this http://lists.zerezo.com/spca50x-devs/msg00135.html
<kavakava> then why i try the older version of driver
<kavakava> and then it works, but still experience errors
<ztonzy> well, I Dont know
<kavakava> hiks..
<boga> where can I grab azureus?
<kavakava> :((
<kavakava> ztonzy: tnx anyway bro, well i have something other to do
<ztonzy> kavakava, okej, later
* kavakava is back
<hoschi_mobil> hi.. could anyone plz tell me the name of the system-notification-modul, I want to start it without kcontrol
<Computer__Guru> when you install the kubuntu desktop, you have other menus on the kicker besides the K menu.. how do I make such a menu and add it to the panel?
<Computer__Guru> i dont see it anywhere on the add menu
<liz4rd> i'm not sure you can
<liz4rd> well you probly can
<Computer__Guru> sure you can
<liz4rd> just never seen how
<Computer__Guru> kubuntu does it
<Computer__Guru> ill ask in kde
<liz4rd> i'm in xfce4 right now XD
<liz4rd> ok
<hussam> liz4rd: are using ubuntu's xfce or did you compile yourself?
<liz4rd> compiled
<Computer__Guru> ffr, you can just drag a folder from konqueror to the panel and it adds it ;)
<liz4rd> oh
<liz4rd> :P
<liz4rd> dont like kde much
<nikkia> Computer__Guru: i think if you create a new menu in the menu editor, you can just add that menu as a button
<hussam> liz4rd: did you enable compositor?
<Computer__Guru> nikkia just drag n drop a folder from konqueror to the panel :)
<liz4rd> yes, but i dont know how to get drop shadows
<nikkia> Computer__Guru: i've done it before on my work machine, but it was ages ago, and I can't remember how I did it
<nikkia> Computer__Guru: that's not how i did it before
<Computer__Guru> im giving myself a new look.. getting tired of osx
<Computer__Guru> it works though :)
<hussam> liz4rd: same problem here. I enabled compositor but I'm getting not drop shadows.
<liz4rd> yeah, kinda shitty
<hussam> liz4rd: it should give drop shadows automatically
<hussam> liz4rd: any idea what could be wrong? I configured xorg.conf but still get no drop shadows.
<nikkia> did you *really* enable composite ?
<hussam> yes I compiled xfce with enable composite flag
<nikkia> bear in mind, by default, composite and GLX cannot co-exist, you have to force them to co-exist (and its very buggy if they're both enabled)
<hussam> nikkia: how do you force them?
<nikkia> so you might enable composite in Xorg, but if GLX is enabled (it will be, most likely) composite gets turned off again :)
<hussam> so I should disable glx?
<nikkia> hussam, Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
<nikkia> if you're using ATI, you need Option "backingstore" "true"    too, apparently
<liz4rd> lmfao @ ATI
<nikkia> liz4rd: some people still buy their cards *shrug*
<liz4rd> lol what a shame
<hussam> nikkia: I already have "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true" under Section "Device" using Nvidia Geforce fx 5200
<nikkia> hussam, do you have   Option "RenderAccel" "true" ?
<nikkia> you might need that too
<hussam> yup
<hussam> I still get drop shadows in kde 3.4.1 but not in xfce
<hussam> this however used to work in my previous distro before I switched over to Kubuntu.
<nikkia> oh, dunno, don't use xfce
<liz4rd> xfce4 is the shiznet
<liz4rd> :P
<hussam> liz4rd: lol
<nikkia> oh, ffs, MMS spam from one of my cell providers
<nikkia> and to think i thought SMS spam was annoying
<liz4rd> lol
<hussam> nikkia: I get spam messges on my cell phone too.
<nikkia> hussam: MMS ?
<nikkia> SMS spam is common
<nikkia> MMS spam, this is the first i've seen
<liz4rd> WTF, how is that?
<hussam> no just sms spam
<hussam> i just got one sms about a Pizza Hut ad.
<liz4rd> LOL
* nikkia shudders and realises sooner-or-later i'm going to get 3G spam on my 3G account
<liz4rd> lol
* liz4rd goes into hibernation until gmail reaches a terabyte
<liz4rd> :P
<nikkia> liz4rd: its been very flakey recently :/
<liz4rd> how so?
<nikkia> liz4rd: its been down a lot, and the IG->gmail gateway has been down a lot as well
<liz4rd> hmm
<nikkia> so much so that i'm almost tempted to take gmail off IG
<liz4rd> IG?
<nikkia> (i have IG set as my homepage)
<nikkia> liz4rd: 'MyGoogle'
<nikkia> www.google.com/ig
<liz4rd> oh cool
<nikkia> its basically a portal to google, that's customised, shows you your gmail message count, any replies to your posts on google groups, etc
<nikkia> but recently, all its shown for the gmail section is 'There is currently a problem receiving your gmail account'
<liz4rd> hmm
<nikkia> i think its related to change from gmail->google mail
<nikkia> to the change, that is
<liz4rd> lol when i google weather for my postalcode (i live in canada) a link to phrack comess up :P
<snikker> hi, someone know how need the directory "/.dev"  (not "/dev") ?
* FoamY_is_ZZzzzzZ is away: can't be botherd with bastard bits of knoledge
<hussam> how can query the version of a library package from command line?
<paines> hi
<uniq> hussam: dpkg --status packagename. example: dpkg --status zlib1g
<uniq> hi paines.
<hussam> uniq: ok thanks
<ep> Running konsole, I prefer ls to use color.  Somebody told me how to set an alais for this yesterday but it wasnt permanent.  How can I make this permanent.
<ep> Also 'alias -p' lists nothing on my kubuntu system.   Doesn't a normal install set up some aliases by default?  
<boga> How can I install KOffice 1.4?
<kinslayer> hi
<kalenedrael> boga, apt-get install it
<apokryphos> boga: you'll need to add the new repositories first; see /topic
<apokryphos> hi kinslayer :)
<kalenedrael> not necessarily
* ..[topic/#Kubuntu:kalenedrael] : http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/kubuntu/qt4/ | Kubuntu help channel | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | KOffice 1.4 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice-14.php | KDE 3.4.1 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php | us.archive currently broken; use another mirror ({ca,ohuk,se}.archive)
<boga> ok
<kalenedrael> what the heck?
<kalenedrael> i did no such thing
* ..[topic/#Kubuntu:kalenedrael] : http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/kubuntu/qt4/ | Kubuntu help channel | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | KOffice 1.4 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice-14.php | KDE 3.4.1 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php | us.archive currently broken; use another mirror ({ca,uk,se}.archive)
<kinslayer> anyone else having loads of trouble with kubuntu?
<kalenedrael> what the...
<kalenedrael> how am i able to change the topic?
<apokryphos> kalenedrael: necessarily... unless you're running breezy, you need the 1.4 repo
<apokryphos> kalenedrael: it's open
<kalenedrael> oh
<kalenedrael> i use archive.ubuntu.com
<apokryphos> Good
<ep> I'm trying to learn about the alias so I use Konqueror and do man:alias and get "No man page matching to alias found".  What am I doing wrong?
<apokryphos> ep: you can't learn about it from a man page if it doesn't exist
<ep> how can I learn about it then?
<apokryphos> ep: install libalias-perl and you'll be able to view it
<ep> other optiions?
<apokryphos> Internet, maybe?
<ep> shouldn't kubuntu of set up some aliases by default?  When I do 'alias -p' it lists nothing.  
<boga> kalenedrael: Thanks for the help. I am now installing the beast! Where do I get the other commands like `/topic'?
<kalenedrael> /help
<ep> I want to get color when I do a ls command in konsole for instance. I did an alias to do this but it wasn't permanent.  Forgot what i did, too:)
<ep> and why wouldn't the alias command be in the man page?  Shouldn't bash commands be there?
<nikkia> ep, there are hundreds of bash commands, most of them are in the bash man page
<nikkia> it would clutter the man page system too much for them all to be listed in seperate pages
<nikkia> there are a handful of commands that link a man page to bash's, but they are the important ones, alias isn't really 'important'
<ep> ok thanks for clearing that up
<nikkia> i'm a little puzzled why ls isn't already aliased to 'ls --color=auto' on your system tho, that is the default setting on kubuntu as far as i can tell
<nikkia> altho i'll be honest and admit i can't find wtf it is aliased...
<qbit> man dir_colors
<nikkia> apparently, /etc/skel/.bashrc
<nikkia> which should get copied to ~/.bashrc when an account is created
<ep> I'm puzzled by it too.  I orginally did a ubuntu install and then #kubuntu-desktop
<nikkia> ep, did you delete .bashrc from your home directory ?
<nikkia> or perhaps its a difference between ubuntu and kubuntu
<ep> not on purpose:)
<ep> let me see whats there now
<kalenedrael> if that doesn't work i think you will have to use dircolors
<nikkia> http://pastebin.com/313859
<nikkia> ep, that's the section of my ~/.bashrc that is relevant
<ep> That file doesn't exist nikkia can I just create it ie. touch ~/.bashrc   and then paste in your text (havent looked at it yet)
<nikkia> ep, no, do 'cp /etc/skel/.bashrc ~/.bashrc'
<nikkia> its easier, and should already have the alias in anyway
<ep> i'll do that and then compare it to yours for kicks:)
<ep> Do I need to end session to see all this in action?
<apokryphos> ep: yeah
<ep> brb
<apokryphos> Konsole will read .bashrc on startup
<apokryphos> noo, I didn't mean logout :P
<apokryphos> ep: didn't logout of KDE did you?
<ep> I did an end session, yes
<apokryphos> :|
<apokryphos> You only needed to open a new Konsole..
<ep> oh:)
<ep> well it works anyway... life is good.  Thanks!
<apokryphos> Cool! Thank nikkia ;-)
<ep> Thany you nikkia 
* ..[topic/#Kubuntu:apokryphos] : http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/kubuntu/qt4/ | Kubuntu help channel | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | KOffice 1.4 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice-14.php | KDE 3.4.1 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php
<apokryphos> BBC greatest Philosopher vote just went to Karl Marx with 27.93% of the votes. :|
<McScruff> is there an app like osx's spotlight?
<martinjh99> Whats the name of the application that asks for the password?  I want to add a button to my panel thats the equivalent of 'sudo kcontrol'
<apokryphos> martinjh99: kdesu
<martinjh99> McScruff> Is that Beagle your after?  Thats desktop search...
<McScruff> ty
<martinjh99> Cheers Apok... ;)
<martinjh99> McScruff theres instructions on installing on Ubuntu on the Beagle Wiki Page...  Not sure where that is though.
<nikkia> be careful with beagle if you use things like bittorrent :)
<apokryphos> !beagle
<ubotu> apokryphos: I haven't a clue
<nikkia> beagle attempts to load *all* of a file into ram to index it, and if you have anything like, oh say, a 4GB .rar file kicking around, that can be rather painful
<qbit> martinjh99: you can add this to anything by editing the properties and drilling down to advanced and check the section "run as" and making it root
<apokryphos> Is Beagle any good? Never used it
<nikkia> apokryphos: its ok, a long way off being 'great'
<qbit> martinjh99: then it will pop up the box and ask you for root's passwd
<Riddell> I've never got beagle to work
<apokryphos> ubotu: beagle is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryBeagleInstallHowto
<ubotu> apokryphos: okay
<nikkia> apokryphos: a major flaw is that it only works on your home dir
<martinjh99> qbit Just added it infront of the command...
<apokryphos> nikkia: what exactly is it?
<nikkia> apokryphos: 'desktop searching'
<apokryphos> Ohh, I remember now. Used it once on gnome
* apokryphos uses locate
<nikkia> but being unable to search for where things are configured system wide, reduces its usability, IMO
<Riddell> there is also Kat for KDE
<apokryphos> Why can't it? Isn't pretty silly?
<Riddell> stilsl very up-and-coming
<kalenedrael> i like 'locate' for searching
<nikkia> you still find yourself doing fgrep -ir blah /etc and so on
<nikkia> kalenedrael: beagle et al do far more than filename matching
<nikkia> which is all locate can do
<kalenedrael> yeah
<kalenedrael> but locate is fast
<apokryphos> Yeah, from that page: "The latest releases of Beagle (0.0.8 and 0.0.9) can not be run in Hoary"
* apokryphos downlaods Kat .deb to try it out
<martinjh99> Kat?
<apokryphos> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=22135
<apokryphos> Looks pretty nice/organised
<martinjh99> Apok> Looks nice too.  Going to dump in my repo... ;)
<apokryphos> .deb looked a little dodgy; extracting it gave some errors (though it installed). Gonna compile
<martinjh99> Let me know what extra libs you need and I'll have a go at it too!  Sounds interesting...
<nikkia> one nice thing (if you're not paranoid) about beagle, is the firefox plugin...
<apokryphos> nikkia: paranoid? On what grounding?
<nikkia> apokryphos: every page you access in firefox, gets indexed by beagle
<kalenedrael> yeah...
<nikkia> apokryphos: if you visit stuff you don't want a trace of, on your PC, then you need to flush the beagle indexes as well as your firefox caches
<nikkia> personally, it doesn't bother me, but i can see how it would 'worry' some paranoid folk :)
<apokryphos> That doesn't seem much worse than browser history
<nikkia> apokryphos: its not, but its two places to clear, rather than one, if you're of a paranoid disposition
<nikkia> apokryphos: some people get really worked up by that kind of stuff *shrug*
<nikkia> personally, i found it useful to have a searchable form of pages i'd visited
<apokryphos> Since I use three browsers, I'd have to in theory clear all those anyhow :|
<apokryphos> yeah, definitely
<apokryphos> martinjh99: has some higher dependencies http://pastebin.com/313876
<nikkia> the big problem with all the desktop search systems tho, is that none of the x86 OS's on the market are really orientated towards applying desktop searches to them
<martinjh99> Apok - Doesn't look like you can do it then...
<apokryphos> I'd still say my searching on Linux is more effective with locate and grep
<nikkia> you really need OS level support for 'file modified' callbacks, and while linux has support for file notifications, the modules involved tend to have limits that make them unuseful for desktop searching
<martinjh99> I have been able to find binaries just by locate file |grep bin
<apokryphos> nikkia: Interesting. Do you think the current system is likely to change?
<nikkia> apokryphos: eventually, yes
<nikkia> apokryphos: this kind of thing is the whole point to stuff like winfs
<nikkia> i imagine linux will end up morphing in that direction eventually too
<apokryphos> nikkia: how good do you think LH will turn out to be? Lot of hype, lot of [questionable]  bad reviews.
<nikkia> apokryphos: as it stands now, a complete failure
<nikkia> its not enough of an upgrade
<nikkia> of course, as it was originally envisioned: a complete failure :)
<apokryphos> Really? And it's been one of the biggest gaps between a release
<apokryphos> hehe
<nikkia> remember, originally, longhorn was going to be 'no native executables'
<nikkia> everything was .NET or bust
<apokryphos> Heh, I didn't know that, no.
<nikkia> apokryphos: MS was banking on the xbox to alieviate any 'OMG games are too slow' concern, i think
<jpatrick> 5 year project and what a waste of time
<nikkia> apokryphos: what have they done to justify that 'biggest gaps between a release' tho ?
<apokryphos> nikkia: sounds like a stretch ;-).
<nikkia> all it is, atm, is a theme update
<nikkia> that's it, a new theme, whooooopeee
<apokryphos> The release kept getting delayed, didn't it?
<apokryphos> Quite a few times I think
<apokryphos> nikkia: I find the new theme ugly. It's just like XP but blue-er :|
<jpatrick> yep
<nikkia> apokryphos: but with each delay, they removed a few features from the 'new' list
* apokryphos prefers kdelook themes
<nikkia> apokryphos: itym 'blacker'
<nikkia> the latest LH bets have black backgrounds on widgets
<Fraeon> nikkia: Ironic since a lot of xbox games seem to have framerate issues.
<nikkia> bets=betas
<Fraeon> At least KotOR, Jade Empire, Fable and Halo do.
<nikkia> Fraeon: the other consoles are just as bad with frame rate issues though
<apokryphos> but IE 7 is going to have support for trans PNGs! Wow!
<jpowers> apokryphos: did you try the ubuntu deb?
<apokryphos> jpowers: yup, it works/installs, but gives errors on the install.
<jpowers> apokryphos: I don't have any issues with the ubuntu deb for kat
<martinjh99> Apok> Never used IE for years...  Firefox and Thunderbird for me...
<apokryphos> jpowers: installing it gave no dependency errors?
<jpowers> apokryphos: correct.
<apokryphos> :|
<_nova> How do I install gkrellm?
<jpowers> apokryphos: you sure you got the ubuntu one and not the debian one?
<apokryphos> Heh, no. Didn't notice one
<apokryphos> thanks
<jpowers> _nova: sudo apt-get install gkrellm
* apokryphos goes to see his make just finished, too :|
<nikkia> apok, if you follow the link to the sourceforge page...
<jpowers> _nova: also, apt-cache search gkrellm will give you a list of modules you can install.
<apokryphos> Yeah, got it thanks.
<jpowers> s/modules/monitors
<_nova> jpowers: Didn't find package gkrellm
<jpowers> !universe
<ubotu> ask me about !repositories
<jpowers> !repositories
<ubotu> hmm... repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<apokryphos> Are people likely to even turn to Linux because of Longhorn's failure?
<jpatrick> maybe
<apokryphos> I think more would actually go to Mac. User-friendly-wise, I think it probably beats it hands down.
<jpowers> not unless they have some outside stimulus to switch, apokryphos 
<jpowers> er, re: linux, not mac
<apokryphos> yup
<jpowers> I definitely advocate linux more and more, the more user-friendly it gets.
<jpowers> I end up having to tech-support my friends anyway, regardless of OS
<apokryphos> I'm still weary of recommending it to some of my friends. Of the last three one never used it, and the other two asked me for the same command about 10 times =)
<jpowers> at least with linux I don't feel dumber after each time I remote into their box to fix something.
<apokryphos> you need to want to get into it, really.
<_nova> As a new-new user (Having tried linux about 2 years ago) I'd say it's definitly moving in the right direction, user-friendly wise
<Fraeon> I think people would rather just whine about problems in their OS than bother to see whether there are any alternatives
<apokryphos> Yeah, GNOME and KDE are dedicating more time now, I think, to improving usability etc.
<jpowers> _nova: sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<nikkia> apokryphos: if longhorn fails, it'll just mean people stick with XP
<apokryphos> probably more gnome I'd say than KDE at the moment. Spoke to someone not too long ago who gave me a full psychological analysis of why they do x, y and z
<jpowers> _nova: and then remove the # sign from the repo's containing "universe"
<apokryphos> nikkia: I dunno. I think It could really be a time for Mac to rise up. Tried one the other day; affects/wobbly windows etc. are unrivalled. And of course people love stuff like that
<apokryphos> though, people would first go for the "easier to use" option
<nikkia> apokryphos: the problem is, i think apple have shot themselves in the foot
<apokryphos> how so?
<nikkia> apokryphos: once people see a apple P4 on the shelf next to a dell P4, at $3000 vs $300, i don't think apple'll survive in h/w very long
<nikkia> apokryphos: remember, cost is NOT the reason they're switching to x86, they pay less for a G5 than the lowest P4 anyway
<jpowers> I don't think P4 is the reason to switch to intel
<jpowers> PM is.
<apokryphos> nikkia: what is the reason?
<nikkia> jpowers: either way, their machines won't be any cheaper than they are now
<nikkia> apokryphos: production capacity, apparently
<_nova> I need to kill synaptic, it hanged. How?
<nikkia> IBM have been falling over on yield, apparently, which makes me worry about how the next-gen consoles will do supply-wise :)
<jpowers> apokryphos: also failure to deliver a mobile G5.
<jpowers> _nova: pkill synaptic
<jpowers> _nova: or just click the x in the upper right hand corner of the window
<nikkia> still, i was a level 1 xbox-360 pre-order, so i should be ok
<apokryphos> Price of PS3 has shot up, hasn't it? I doubt that'll affect the sales too much
<_nova> the x does nothing
<nikkia> people in level 2 or 3 might have trouble :)
<jpowers> _nova: it usually does after a few seconds if the program is actually hung.
<apokryphos> _nova: Ctrl + Alt + Esc then click on synaptic, or "sudo killall synaptic"
<_nova> I clicked it about a minute ago it still hangs
<_nova> apokryphos: thanks, that worked
* apokryphos also just wondering how well Google have established themselves as "the good guys"
<_nova> I did the apt-cache search and it said it couldn't find the source list and then a link
<apokryphos> at lest in open source
<nikkia> apokryphos: personally, i don't see google as 'the good guys', i see them as 'scarily convincing people they'll do no evil'
<apokryphos> nikkia: Summer of Code, donating servers to Wikipedia, all these new projects.. seem like very nice fellows ;-)
<_nova> I love the google guys
<nikkia> apokryphos: its that generous-ness that makes me weary of them
<nikkia> apokryphos: i remember a similar buzz about yahoo, once upon a time
<apokryphos> nikkia: why? It could be their game-plan, and it evidently seems to work for them...
<apokryphos> Sort of a "we like you! you like us! Keep doing what you're doing ;-) "
<nikkia> apokryphos: as i said, there was a similar buzz about yahoo in the mid 90s
<apokryphos> nikkia: and what happened with them?
<nikkia> apokryphos: they turned evil
<apokryphos> :|
<supernix> anyone got any clue on how to install and setup something that will update the Dydns site with a dynamic IP I have cable but it is dhcp
* apokryphos hears the Imperial march music playing
<nikkia> with yahoo, it was pretty soon after their IPO
<nikkia> so google have gotten further without turning to the dark side, but still, i'm weary
<apokryphos> nikkia: what exactly did they do?
<apokryphos> It still has the highest alexa rating
<apokryphos> Just because they run so many different things
<networx> i've installed firefox... but i click over firefox and firefox.sh and nothing happens :(
<nikkia> apokryphos: everything became about profit, bigger corporations getting priority on updates to the directory, etc
<jpowers> supernix: apt-cache search dyndns yields like 6 options, 4 of which look appropriate.
<nikkia> apokryphos: joe user's directory updates went from '3 months for everyone' to 'you're not a big business, 48 months'
<apokryphos> networx: you can get it from the repositories, you don't need to download it from the site.
<jpowers> supernix: that's on my system, anyway
<apokryphos> nikkia: woah
<supernix> jpowers: which works best though ?
<nikkia> apokryphos: and yes, 48 months IS about how long it took to get a dir. update at one point, if you weren't a big corp
<supernix> I would prefer one with a GUI config
<nikkia> apokryphos: which is why yahoo's directory really isn't updated anymore
<apokryphos> Power and great responsibility, eh. I guess we can hope for the best with gewgle
<jpowers> supernix: no idea.  I have an almost totally static IP
<supernix> Lucky you jpowers 
<supernix> I have cable but they change the IP from time to time to make sure your not using it for servers
<apokryphos> It's Google's simplicity that everyone likes, too. Compare Yahoo/Google/Lycos homepage
* jpatrick goes to try to get sound working
<Fraeon> It could be a lot more simpler too
<Fraeon> No logos, no nothing
<nikkia> apokryphos: for now, yes, but look at the new google homepage :)
<nikkia> apokryphos: www.google.com/ig
<apokryphos> Fraeon: I think that would be detrimental
<apokryphos> nikkia: I don't think that one is going to take over -- just an option
<nikkia> apokryphos: THAT is how google envision their homepage in the near future, and its scarily similar to yahoo in some ways :)
<apokryphos> questoinable :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: apparently, it is intended to be the default, eventually
<jpowers> nikkia: default for what, though?
<nikkia> apokryphos: another sign of impending evilness... is google groups
<supernix> Uptime: 1 days, 18 hours and 19 minutes
<apokryphos> nikkia: I think you'll still be able to select to have nothing extra. I doubt those extras will be compulsory
<jpowers> nikkia: I can't imagine it being the default search page.
<apokryphos> jpowers: the homepage
<nikkia> apokryphos: look at how groups now gives priority to google's groups (the yahoo groups knock off) over any of the usenet groups
<apokryphos> Google is of course getting a lot of power though. Also with the rumour of gwallet etc.
<apokryphos> the whole "Gmail account" has a sneaking resemblance to what Microsoft hoped for the .NET passport
<nikkia> apokryphos: there are some situations where if you search for something you KNOW exists on usenet, it just does not appear to be there unless you manually edit a usenet URL to use the specific group name
<jpowers> I do worry about the amount of power google has.
<apokryphos> nikkia: hah! 
* jpatrick will brb: restart
<nikkia> apokryphos: why are they masking usenet groups with their own? could it be because they can track useage for commercial means better on their own groups ?
<Fraeon> http://forums.winamp.com/showthread.php?postid=1301079
<nikkia> apokryphos: the fact that google is so enamoured with the 'social web' concept is a touch scary too
<nikkia> the 'social web' concept is a wet dream for advertisers :/
<apokryphos> heh
<apokryphos> They made the vast majority of their money last year just from ads though, didn't they?
<nikkia> as they know friends tend to like similar things, and if they know user A bought item X, then there is a fair chance that A's friends B, C and D might be interested in X too
<nikkia> but the price is in privacy, now marketting people know who your friends are, etc
<apokryphos> Because of their established reputation though, they're still seen as fine you'll see. I think a slashdot reply sums it up:
<apokryphos> "Now Google can store my e-mail, remember my searches, know who all my friends are, know where I'm driving, and know all my finances :-D Good job!"
<apokryphos> Google for world domination ;-)
<apokryphos> nikkia: could be possible, but do you really think they'll degenerate into that?
<nikkia> apokryphos: i don't know, and that's what scares me :)
<apokryphos> "Greed is a bottomless pit which exhausts the person in an endless effort to satisfy the need without ever reaching satisfaction"
<apokryphos> who knows :P. I think I'll judge them by their fruits for now -- so far so good.
<nikkia> apokryphos: even if they don't ostensibly, its still a bit scary having one company have so much power over the way people interact with the web
<nikkia> apokryphos: at very least, it gives the facist government thugs one place to send a affidavit to when they want to check you haven't committed a thought crime :)
<nikkia> apokryphos: also, bear in mind that while the management today of google may 'do no evil', they will not be the management of google forever
<apokryphos> True, but that's a potential problem in any company. You'd hope that the managers of today will employ managers of tomorrow who share similar outlooks
<apokryphos> it's just more dangerous in this one since they'd have so much poer
<nikkia> apokryphos: yes, it is, and thats why any company having so much power is scary
<apokryphos> *power
<nikkia> its a lesson we SHOULD have learnt from MS, Disney, etc :)
<apokryphos> Thing is, outside won't intervene like they did with Lloyds trying to get Abbey
<apokryphos> we could be seeing a whole different internet if the .NET passport had really taken off
<nikkia> well, thankfully, MS doesn't really know what they're doing half the time :)
<apokryphos> found the "log out after two hours feature" on MS to be pretty funny. They want it so that parents can monitor how long their children go on for :D
<nikkia> apokryphos: likewise, if MS hadn't dropped the ball on internet support in the early days, it could be a whole different internet
<Fraeon> If ARPANET hadn't existed, it could be a whole different internet
<nikkia> Fraeon: as someone that adminned a uucp connection at one point, all i can say is 'urgh' :)
<apokryphos> Don't know anything about them :|. Things to be better or worse?
<Fraeon> And if stupidity didn't exist, it could be a whole different internet all together
<nikkia> i always found it amusing that i was working for one of the creators of TCP/IP, and we were using a UUCP connection to the outside world
<apokryphos> nikkia: working with it for long? 
<Fraeon> At least we'd have the vast majority capable of spelling things coherently ;)
<apokryphos> involved with the big fish 8)
<nikkia> apokryphos: no, part of my hiring was to migrate to a proper net connection
<apokryphos> ah
<apokryphos> Ok, I gotta go out for now.
<nikkia> you'd be surprised at how much work was involved with such a migration, really
* apokryphos has his driving test tomorrow -- must practice. bbl :)
<nikkia> it wasn't a case of 'just call up an ISP and arrange a net connection'
<supernix> uh oh I done it now
<apokryphos> quite a strain, I'ms ure ;-)
<Fraeon> But regarding this google thing: I switched to google when I found out that typing "Quake II" into altavista turned out a porn site on the first page
<supernix> Synaptic has been running the installer for at least 5 minutes now to install one of those DynDNS clients
<supernix> that is unusual for sure for it to take that long
<apokaway> (oh, and thanks for the chat guys :))
<apokaway> *and gal. Ok, now I'm really out..
<jpowers> supernix: you could try just using apt-get
<ubuntu> hi guys!
<ubuntu> this is Leo!
<ubuntu> LOL
<ubuntu> i am using Kubantu..
<ubuntu> quite cool
<eolo> qualcuno me l'ha gi detto, ma... a che run level devo andare in kubuntu per disattivare xorg e installare nvidia-glx?
<eolo> e qual' il comando
<eolo> ????
<fromoze> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<fromoze> eolo: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<eolo> grazie ( meravigliosa questa irc!!!)
<eolo> sto imparando di pi qui che in mesi di tentativi
<fromoze> ah ya no llego...
<fromoze> french? english? Italiano como que no... latin clsico?
<Riddell> fromoze: what language was he speaking?
<fromoze> Italian Riddell
<Riddell> fromoze: and you speak italian as well as spanish?
<fromoze> no
<kavakava> hi all
<Riddell> just a lucky guesser? :)
<kavakava> ztonzy...
<fromoze> Riddell I understand a little, I talk just french, english, spanish, portuguese, brazilian xD
<kavakava> hi Riddell, fromoze..
<fromoze> hi
<Riddell> hello kavakava 
<kavakava> fromoze: u can talk 5 langs, great ;)
<Riddell> fromoze: that'll be you on our translation team then :)
<fromoze> well, not really xD
<kavakava> rite Riddell:D
<fromoze> Riddell: I can only translate to spanish an gallician... the other languages; I don't have the enough skill on computer-vocabulary
* kavakava feel so sleepy :(
<kavakava> btw, r u guys using squid-cache?
<arpan> hi, i have just installed kubuntu. I want to install firefox but it dont seem to be there in kynaptic
<arpan> what should I do?
<arpan> hello, anyone around?
<fromoze> hi
<fromoze> arpan: what about your sources.list?
<Bubbling_Zombie> arpan, try enabling your universe repesotories (woohoo for spelling \o/ )
<rrey> hi all :)
<gigaclon> question about Konversation, how do i get the tabs to change color on new text in a channel
<_arpan> Bubbling_Zombie: you said that I should enable the universal repo, right? But how dp i do that?
<gigaclon> !repositories
<Bubbling_Zombie> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubotu> I heard repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Bubbling_Zombie> and read the comments
<Bubbling_Zombie> (and read that page -_- )
<_arpan> k
<Bubbling_Zombie> you might want to use nano instead of vi tho :)
<_arpan> no Bubbling_Zombie , i am a VI addict
<eolo> hi guys, i've installed mplayer, but images come out small and i don't know how to enlarge it
<Bubbling_Zombie> lol, same here. But you never know _arpan
<_arpan> i was on FC4 until 2 hours ago
<Bubbling_Zombie> :)
<_arpan> you never know what Bubbling_Zombie 
<Bubbling_Zombie> imagine that they send a former-windows user who just installed (k)ubuntu/linux into the vi environment
<Bubbling_Zombie> "there, edit stuff !)
<gigaclon> question about Konversation, how do i get the tabs to change color on new text in a channel
<gigaclon> like x-chat
<_arpan> Bubbling_Zombie: yeah, that would be a BIG shock to him
<tiago> helloo
<tiago> i need help
<tiago> i just install kubuntu
<tiago> if some one could help me please say so
<fromoze> tiago 
<tiago> hi fromoze 
<fromoze> yes?
<tiago> i cant access my ntfs partitions
<fromoze> where are you from? Brazil?
<tiago> the mounted ones
<fromoze> I don't use windows... but may be, wait
<tiago> Could not mount device.
<tiago> The reported error was:
<tiago> mount: can't find /dev/hda8 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<tiago> thats the error i got
<fromoze> are you usin ide or sata?
<tiago> ide
<tiago> they were working fine when i isntalled mepis today
<tiago> im also having amarok crashing
<tiago> i think its to do with xorg becouse i had the same problem when i installed xorg under mepis
<fromoze> kubuntu didn't give mp3 by default, you need akode-mpeg or amarok-xine
<tiago> it crashes when i run it
<tiago> oh its running fine now
<tiago> it crashed when i launched it from konqueror
<tiago> for some reason it wont let me use transperancy/shadows
<tiago> lol sorry one thing at a time
<tiago> the partition thing is the most important
<tiago> i apologyse im realy new to linux this is only my second day and also my second distro :P
<othernoob> and hda8 exists for sure?
<tiago> yes
<tiago> its my downloads drive under windows
<tiago> 70gb nfts partition
<tiago> i was accessing it under mepis fine, watching movies and playing music from it
<othernoob> interesting
<tiago> i can see them under media:/ but when i click on the paritions i get this problem
<tiago> unless they are ext3 partitions
<othernoob> what problem
<tiago> Could not mount device.
<tiago> The reported error was:
<tiago> mount: can't find /dev/hda8 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Bubbling_Zombie> is it in fstab
<tiago> whats fstab?
<Bubbling_Zombie> the /dev/hda8 with it's mount point
<tiago> im not sure
<gigaclon> hey I question about Konversation
<tiago> like i said this is my second day using linux
<Bubbling_Zombie> it's a file. Look at it.
<Bubbling_Zombie> tiago, try this
<Bubbling_Zombie> make a directory
<tiago> in home?
<Bubbling_Zombie> sudo mount /dev/hda8 /home/your_directory_you_just_created
<Bubbling_Zombie> yes
<tiago> do i type that in konsole?
<Bubbling_Zombie> yes
<othernoob> yes but i doubt that will work ;)
<tiago> mount: mount point /home/computer does not exist
<Bubbling_Zombie> /home/<username>/computer
<othernoob> why not make the dir in media instead.. besides that, the mount command is missing the filesystem information..
<tiago> same thing
<tiago> whats the matter with kubuntu?
<tiago> this is a fresh install... why is it having this lame problem?
<tiago> i only installed ubuntu for blood xorg and it wont even let me use shadows... what a jib...
<tiago> bloody*
<Bubbling_Zombie> ok, we'll be completely correct then. What is the filesystem type on the disc
<Bubbling_Zombie> do you want to read/write or do both on the partition?
<Bubbling_Zombie> :p
<tiago> ntfs
<othernoob> well then only read ;)
<Bubbling_Zombie> aaaaaah -_-
<Bubbling_Zombie> sudo mkdir /media/windows
<Bubbling_Zombie> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<Bubbling_Zombie> (better that way othernoob -_- ;-) )
<othernoob> yea, that sounds correct i'd say
<othernoob> but now he should make sudo mkdri /media/windows first ;)
<othernoob> mkdir*
<tiago> that worked
<tiago> yippy
<tiago> thanx
<Bubbling_Zombie> hey hey hey. I typed that >_< :D
<othernoob> eh..did you just copy that line?
<Bubbling_Zombie> ack
<othernoob> meh lol..only looked at the mount command ;)
<Bubbling_Zombie> that was my mount command for my windows partition 
<Bubbling_Zombie> *woops*
<othernoob> tiago: did you just copy Bubbling_Zombie line?
<tiago> lol
<Bubbling_Zombie> sudo mount /dev/hda8 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<tiago> yeah lol
<Bubbling_Zombie> _ofcourse_
<tiago> oh wait can u make the hda8 one create a folder called downloads?
* Bubbling_Zombie kicks himself silly
<tiago> XD
<othernoob> tiago: first of all, it's a directory ;) not a folder..and sure you can make a dir called downloads and mount it there.
<Bubbling_Zombie> my humble apologies. This is what you get for going to sleep late and waking up too early
<tiago> lol
<tiago> i apologies for my windowsness
<jeanluc> Hi
<othernoob> bonsoir
<jeanluc> whats up
<Bubbling_Zombie> the sky
<Bubbling_Zombie> [/old] 
<tiago> lol
<tiago> was about to say old lol
<jeanluc> old
<jeanluc> sky
<jeanluc> blue
<CeReaL> hi
<jeanluc> hello
<jeanluc> hey
<jeanluc> do yall know how to update your sources.list file
<jeanluc> with out editing it?
<othernoob> Bubbling_Zombie: i just noticed..he'll have to do that mount command every time..it'd be better to alter the /etc/fstab so it's mounted on boot
<CeReaL> how do I updte my sources.list?
<Bubbling_Zombie> CeReaL, edit it with your favorite text-editor in sudo mode
<Bubbling_Zombie> othernoob, true
<jeanluc> ok
<tiago> gosh
<jeanluc> im cereal
<gigaclon> question, GNOME recognized and showed my Ipod immediatly, KDE didn't. help?
<CeReaL> jeanlucs me
<Bubbling_Zombie> i plan on searching a howto as soon as i finished upgrading my damn box >_<
<jeanluc> and
<jeanluc> what im going to do is
<jeanluc> for all the noobs who need to update there sources list
<jeanluc> im going to code a program for it
<Bubbling_Zombie> ... why?
<jeanluc> but I know some one has an edited sources.list on the net
<jeanluc> and I need the locationof that file
<Bubbling_Zombie> it's on the wiki
<Bubbling_Zombie> but
<Bubbling_Zombie> why?
<jeanluc> I know but theres an edited one already
<jeanluc> apok knows where it is
<othernoob> what's the point of a script for that if people prefer the mirrors closest to them?
<tiago> Bubbling_Zombie: so it wont mount every time i run linux?
<Bubbling_Zombie> nope. I'll search you a fstab howto in a minute.
<Bubbling_Zombie> almost...done...
<tiago> why is this so lame?
<Bubbling_Zombie> it isn't. It offers you more control. In time you'll learn to appreciate it
<tiago> ubuntu is based on debian isent it? and its running kde... mepis dident have this problem
<othernoob> tiago: do sudo fdisk -l   post it on pastebin.com  then do sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab_backup   then do sudo nano /etc/fstab
<gigaclon> tiago https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<othernoob> then give me the pastebin link ;)
<Bubbling_Zombie> i'm done. Searching doesn't seem to be necessary -_-
<gigaclon> !mountw32 is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<ubotu> okay, gigaclon
<othernoob> meh, i already said most of what he's going to read now anyway..
<Bubbling_Zombie> tiago - when you installed you had to repartition your disk. There you had the option to choose mountpoints. you probably missed that. I did too -_-
<tiago> oh
<tiago> mepis must do it by defult
<tiago> btw thanx gigaclon 
<gigaclon> you are welcome
<tiago> as long as i get them mounted and alphablending working ill be happy
<gigaclon> I had the same experence too
<tiago> for some reason shados arnt working
* gigaclon is a refugee from windows too
<othernoob> now i feel ignored :/
<tiago> lol
<tiago> im just taking a vacation
<tiago> im hoping to have linux as my holiday house
<tiago> windows is my office becouse i do multimedia and they dont have the apps i need for linux
<othernoob> i have windows as my little horror house :)
<tiago> otherwise i would use all 200gb of my hard drive and build a huge linux mansion
<Bubbling_Zombie> i use windows for one thing
<Bubbling_Zombie> gta :p
<tiago> lol
<gigaclon> tiago, that prolly only partially true
<tiago> yeah san andreas rocks
<tiago> what do you meen gigaclon ?
<gigaclon> linux has lots of apps
<othernoob> windows isn't even capable of using my printer. what an OS.
<tiago> if you find a way t run 3d studio max, photoshop, illistrator, director, flash, fireworks, dreamweaver and the other apps i use for school in linux then i would have no use for windows... other then gta lol
<gigaclon> for illistrator, you can use inkscape
<gigaclon> photoshop, gimp
<gigaclon> 3d studio, blender
<tiago> lol
<tiago> id rather not
<Bubbling_Zombie> ow
<Bubbling_Zombie> and what is a cheap ass low memory footrpint good for resizing PAINT replacement?
<Bubbling_Zombie> ow crap
<Bubbling_Zombie> wrong channel :p
<othernoob> indeed
<tiago> i use gimpo for screenshots
<tiago> gimp*
<Bubbling_Zombie> for gnome that is -_-
<apokryphos> KSnapshot is great for screenshots
<Bubbling_Zombie> i just realized i'm not on my kde box -_-
<gigaclon> i'm sure there is a WYSIWYG HTML editor
<tiago> ill download it once i figues all of this out
<Bubbling_Zombie> quanta gigaclon ?
<apokryphos> gigaclon: see bluefish
<tiago> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<tiago> isent working
<tiago> sudo: gedit: command not found
<gigaclon> you prolly don't have gedit
<tiago> :S
<Bubbling_Zombie> sudo kate /etc/fstab
<gigaclon> its gnome thing
<apokryphos> To alter /etc/fstab you'll need to be root, and kate generally has problems sudoing as root, so go for kwrite
<tiago> oh right... the tutrial is for ubuntu not kunbunto
<Bubbling_Zombie> or take it like a man and use vi -_- 
<Bubbling_Zombie> (j/k)
<tiago> hmmm hang on... before i dont any of that
<tiago> can some one help me fix the problem with the shadows?
<tiago> if i cant have a pritty os im going back to mepis
<tiago> i cant live with out shadows
<gigaclon> Bubbling_Zombie: can you help get my ipod recognized?
<apokryphos> tiago: composite extensions?
<tiago> whats that?
<Bubbling_Zombie> gigaclon, i'll try. Diner's gonna be ready any minute tho.
<Bubbling_Zombie> you on firewire or usb?
<apokryphos> tiago: what was it that produced the shadow effects you're talking about?
<gigaclon> usb
<Bubbling_Zombie> ok
<Bubbling_Zombie> plug it in
<tiago> xorg
<gigaclon> GNOME got it automatically
<Bubbling_Zombie> and check lsusb
<apokryphos> tiago: yes, so composite effects; they work quite perfectly on Ubuntu with nvidia
<tiago> you see mepis comes with xfree86 and i upgraded to xorg... but becouse mepis wasent realy made for xorg apps crashed alot
<tiago> so now i have installed kubuntu becouse i dont want apps crashing
<Bubbling_Zombie> gigaclon, did you try http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-26422.html
<tiago> maybe ubuntu hasent recognized my video card?
<nikkia> tiago, i've got some bad news for you...
<Bubbling_Zombie> tiago, most restricted modules (including the nvidia drivers) are in the universe rep. try searching for "restricted modules" xD
<apokryphos> tiago: you should be fine with them on Kubuntu; it uses Xorg by default, as said.
<nikkia> it was likely the shadows that caused the crashing, composite is buggy :P
<gigaclon> tiago: I have some good news
<gigaclon> I just save a bunch of money by switching to geico
<apokryphos> nikkia: not using the actual Mepis packages couldn't have helped ;-)
<gigaclon> :)
<tiago> im confused
<tiago> i want my mommy
<nikkia> apokryphos: likely not, but enabling composite often does hurt reliability, in my experience
<Bubbling_Zombie> lol tiago 
<DrX> Hi, Im having some problems with my laptop. Sometimes the cpu goes up to 100% and it freezes i can't move the mouse, I ran top once and saw that artsd suddenly got up to 100% I quickly typed "killall artsd" it helped for about 10 sec then it crashed. Does anyone know what might cause this ? would it help if i switched to gnome (i thought if it artsd that causes it maybe gnome uses something else)
<apokryphos> nikkia: Yup, definitely. It still doesn't run as fast too; especially for moving windows etc.
<nikkia> apokryphos: doubly so if you enable composite AND glx
<tiago> well moving windows was fine
<tiago> speed wasent an issue
<tiago> it was amarok crashing
<apokryphos> tiago: it's worth trying out
<tiago> and firefox crashing that pissed me off
<tiago> but i cant get the shadows to work under ubuntu
<tiago> i enabled them... and it gave me some errer when i loged in
<apokryphos> what error/
<tiago> lol i dont realy remember what it said
<tiago> but it was about the shadows
<apokryphos> I'll be back in less than five mins -- will try to help then.
<tiago> i dont understand why i need xorg to have shadows... its not like i NEED hardware alphablending to produce them... png software alphablending works just fine and dosent require hardware support
<tiago> ok thanx bro
<tiago> ok this is realy hurting my feelings... i try and sign in under root... and it asks for a password... and i never made one... is there a defult one im expected to know?
<Bubbling_Zombie> use sudo for all your root needs
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is there like an address book for kubuntu?
<Riddell> ChurcH_of_FoamY: kontact
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<tiago> do you know what i dont understand? why i need to edit fstab from konsole..
<tiago> if it was just file i could find in a directory and open and edit and save it would make life so much easyer
<gigaclon> cause you need to be root
<Bubbling_Zombie> open a console and use "sudo nanon /etc/fstab"
<tiago> but no... linux insists i must constantly do every thing the hardest posible way
<othernoob> Bubbling_Zombie: it's nano :p
<uniq> tiago: alt+f2 'kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list'
<othernoob> tiago: it's a lot easier after a few days :p
<Bubbling_Zombie> oh CRAPS >_<
<Bubbling_Zombie> ok
<Bubbling_Zombie> need sleep, badly -_-
<tiago> uniq:  whats that for?
<uniq> tiago: edit the file as root, in a graphical way.
<DrX> If i have installed kubuntu from a cd is there a way to "make" it ubuntu ? (is it only KDE instead of Gnome that is the difference betwen ubuntu and kubuntu ?)
<tiago> oh thanx :D
<Bubbling_Zombie> yeah, DrX try installing the gnome packages
<uniq> 'kdesu' is like 'sudo' but graphical.
<DrX> ok, thanks
<uniq> drx: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<uniq> drx: or search for ubuntu-desktop in kynaptic.
<tiago> its asking for a password
<gigaclon> type yours
<tiago> i never set a password
<tiago> oh
<tiago> the one for my user acount?
<gigaclon> ya
<Bubbling_Zombie> yes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> can you take vcards from your palm pilot and stik them in contackt?
<tiago> why am i edeting the sources.list though?
<tiago> isent it fstab im ment to fix?
<gigaclon> yeah
<uniq> tiago: you're using my example :)
<tiago> lol
<tiago> ofcorce i am im a n00b
<gigaclon> Bubbling_Zombie: that forum post didn't help
<uniq> tiago: replace /etc/apt/sources.list with /whereever/file/to/edit
<uniq> :)
<uniq> not very clear from my side.
<Bubbling_Zombie> googlin' merrily away.
<tiago> wow thats much better thanx uniq 
<gigaclon> fdisk -l give my ipod as /dev/sda2
<Bubbling_Zombie> try mounting it in a folder, and pointing gtkpod to it
<tiago> if i can do it this why... why the hell would any one want to do it the non graphical way? does it give them some sick satisfaction of leetness?
<DrX> Is there a howto on setting up a network with linux (i only find howtos on how to use linux as a server i want to use it as a desktop computer), I know where to enter my IP and netmask but what about gateway and DNS ?
<gigaclon> tiago, i too have asked this
<Bubbling_Zombie> no tiago. its just that my one of myother pc doesn't have a screen. i ssh to it. it doesn't have X
<Bubbling_Zombie> -_-
<tiago> lol at least im not the only one
<gigaclon> just remember that NTFS are not writiable from Ubunut
<Bubbling_Zombie> oh oh
<tiago> maybe its becouse i come from a windows background?
<Bubbling_Zombie> food is ready o/
<Bubbling_Zombie> be back in a bit
<Bubbling_Zombie> tiago, you'll learn to appreciate it
<Bubbling_Zombie> in time xD
<tiago> yeah i just wana access music and p0rn
<Bubbling_Zombie> anyway, bbiab
<tiago> i meen cartoons
<tiago> XD
<othernoob> gigaclon: that's not completely true..
<gigaclon> its not safe
<tiago> p0rn?
<tiago> i know... not safe at all
<tiago> oh you ment ntfs
<othernoob> it's not stable yet ;)
<othernoob> porn is safe :p
<tiago> ill just be reading for now
<uniq> if you use captive-ntfs it's somehow safe i've heard. don't have ntfs around to test though.
<tiago> not if your the one in the p0rno
<othernoob> tiago: you ever been in one?
<tiago> you can loose an eye in one of those cumshots...
<tiago> not a profesional one xD
<eolo> hi guys i've few time, my system halt becouse of overheating.
<othernoob> eh..i'd be quite annoyed if i was receiving one tiago..
<eolo> I've an AMD 64 cpu and kubuntu 5.04 on an acer aspire laptop
<tiago> yeah me too... unless i was waring saftyglasses
<tiago> eolo:  there are laptop coolers u can get
<gigaclon> hahaha
<eolo> how
<tiago> its like a heatsink that you sit your laptop on
<othernoob> tiago: eh..i so hope that you're not a guy...
<gigaclon> they changed the aspercreame commercial
<tiago> sure with a name like Tiago?
<tiago> dosent sound like a hot chick name
<tiago> lol but im sure thats one of your fantasys lol... a hot chick asking you questions about linux over irc? lol
<gigaclon> it used to be "you bet your sweet aspercream"
<othernoob> tiago: not quite..
<eolo> there are confs for acpi i have to change? my system hangs at 63 degrees
<tiago> wow thats hot
<tiago> celsious?
<othernoob> tiago: i was refering to your cumshot talk :p
<tiago> lol
<tiago> i know
<eolo> coelsius
<tiago> im not realy into bukkaki
<gigaclon> all of the fonts in my GNOME/GTK programs are really small
<eolo> il mio laptop (amd 64) si spegne per surriscaldamento, aiuto
<othernoob> exactly.
<uniq> gigaclon: get the package 'gtk2-engines-gtk-qt'
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> weard it won't back up my palm piolet
<nikkia> 4 crashed X sessions later, and i did get Composite working, not very reliably tho :P
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok why won't my palm piolet not synch with my computer when it trys to download and synch the info it says faild >.<
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but it knows it's there
<gigaclon> what type should i put in fstab for my ipod
<gigaclon> fdisk shows it as W95 FAT32
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know anything about the kpilot app?
<nikkia> gigaclon: vfat
<othernoob> gigaclon... vfat
<gigaclon> what about options?
<nikkia> i have 'umask=0,user,noauto'
<tiago> i edited my fstab
<tiago> how do i check if it worked?
<gigaclon> read on
<othernoob> sudo mount -a tiago..to mount it
<othernoob> without rebooting
<gigaclon> !mountw32
<ubotu> I guess mountw32 is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<tiago> othernoob: do i put my name at the end?
<tiago> sudo mount -a tiago
<othernoob> no
<othernoob> just "sudo mount -a"
<othernoob> without the "
<tiago> lol
<tiago> just checking
<tiago> ^^
<tiago> i have to be specific.. im scared linux wont like me
<othernoob> it doesn't :p
<tiago> im going to have nightmaires of pengines throwing ntfs partitions at me tonight
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone here know how to use kontact with a palm pilot?
<tiago> tiago@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -a
<tiago> Password:
<tiago> mount: mount point /mnt/win2kwin2k does not exist
<tiago> whats with the win2k?
<othernoob> did you make that dir?
<tiago> nope
<othernoob> well...that might be the reason why it says that it doesn't exist ;)
<gigaclon> is there a way to make the KDE not display military time?
<othernoob> right click on the clock gigaclon
<tiago> why is it looking for it in the first place?
<othernoob> tiago because you entered it in your /etc/fstab as mountpoint
<tiago> :o
<tiago> i was just checking to see if it would spot it out :P
<tiago> linux is smarted then i thought
<gigaclon> then what?
<tiago> yay it worked :D
<tiago> i can now listen to house music in happyness :D
<othernoob> gigaclon: i'd assume configure clock..
<tiago> ok thats problem 1 solved
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> weard i can now backup and sync with kpilot but not with kontact is there something i need to do to make it work?
<tiago> now for she shadows ^^
<othernoob> gigaclon: or time/date format..
<gigaclon> wait 
<gigaclon> never mind
<gigaclon> im a great fool
<tiago> how do i fix the shadows?
<gigaclon> uniq: it didn't seem to help
<gigaclon> what with you and the shadows?
<tiago> they dont work
<tiago> how do i repaire that?
<tiago> my desktop is naked with out them...
<othernoob> naked is good
<nikkia> tiago, how on earth can a pointless bit of eye candy mean so much ??
<jpatrick> What does he want?
<nikkia> eye candy that cripples 3D and video playback
<jpatrick> :-o
<nikkia> jpatrick: composite based drop shadows
<othernoob> nikkia, you're a girl, you don't understand the magic of eyecandy :p
<nikkia> unfortunately, composite affects OpenGL and Xv
<jpatrick> I have no idea what that means lol
<nikkia> jpatrick: which bit?
<tiago> i cant live with a flat desktop...
<tiago> its not a world i want to live in
<jpatrick> 'composite based drop shadows'
<tiago> i must atleast have the illusion that my windows are hovering
<jpatrick> sort of
<nikkia> jpatrick: it means your windows have shadows underneath them
<tiago> also i want the fading
<tiago> i like the fading
<tiago> ^^
<jpatrick> The only eye candy/sweet ;) that I have is fantastic and Mac OX Bar and Liquid Weather
<tiago> that reminds me... i need superkaramba
<tiago> whats a good dock for kde that has zooming?
<jpatrick> Mac OSX Bar
* nikkia shakes her head
<jpatrick> or KoolDock
<jpatrick> KoolBar*
<tiago> will i find them on package manager?
<jpatrick> don't shake it too hard :P
<jpatrick> no
<jpatrick> Go to KDE-Look.org
<tiago> how ill i install them then?
<jpatrick> See above ^
<tiago> ...sigh... i have a feeling more comand lines await me...
<jpatrick> what's wrong with that?
<tiago> i hope linux shares my love/hate relationship
<rafa> hola
<jpatrick> you have to have backports on
<tiago> whats the point of having a pritty gui... if i dont even get to use it... 90% of tasks in linux require that bloody konsole
<jpatrick> hola
<tiago> hola
<jpatrick> the konsole rocks!
<StiloMan> q pasa tios?
<nikkia> tiago, what's the point of having a PC if you're going to slow it to a crawl running pretty GUI stuff
<StiloMan> a ver
<jpatrick> nada
<StiloMan> alguien me explica como instalar azureus en kubuntu?
<tiago> lol my pc dosent slow down with pritty stuff
<jpatrick> vale
<gigaclon> most of the tasks can be done both ways
<StiloMan> pues vamos jpatrick 
<nikkia> tiago, then you clearly haven't run superkaramba before :P
<gigaclon> like installing packages
<jpatrick> sudo apt-get install azureus
<tiago> whats the point of having a good pc if ur going to make it look like crap?
<StiloMan> ahhh 
<StiloMan> y si no me sale en el kynaptic?
<jpatrick> puede ser....
<tiago> i ran superkaramba under mepis... it ran swellingly ^^
<jpatrick> si buscas
<tiago> untill i installed xorg with shadows :P
<StiloMan> ya lo busque
<tiago> then every thing went to hell in hand basket
<StiloMan> con find
<StiloMan> pero nada
<StiloMan> y en consola me sale
<jpatrick> sudo apt-get install azureus
<nikkia> tiago, as i said, composite is very unreliable, it doesn't deal well with apps that do their own transparency, such as superkaramba, amarok, etc
<gigaclon> or search for azureus in knaptic
<StiloMan> sera por los repositorios?
<StiloMan> ya gigaclon 
<fromoze> SPAM: Recoerdad que #kubuntu-es existe! :)
<StiloMan> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Recurso no disponible temporalmente)
<StiloMan> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<StiloMan> esto me sale
<jpatrick> StiloMan: http://ubuntuguide.org/#azureus
<StiloMan> ok
<StiloMan> gracias
<eolo> which is the best hardware monitor for kubu
<jpatrick> :)
<jpatrick> de nada
<gigaclon> you have it opened already
<StiloMan> pedazo distro la kubuntu
<StiloMan> jajaja
<StiloMan> me mola
<StiloMan> jajaja
<StiloMan> si no fuera por los fallos del centro de control....
<jpatrick> Okay....
<tiago> lol these latin people are funny
<fromoze> StiloMan, jpatrick por qu no hablais en espaol en #kubuntu-es para no colapsar  esto?
<StiloMan> ok
<Riddell> si, #kubuntu-es
<StiloMan> gracias
<othernoob> eolo: there are software monitors for kubu?
<gigaclon> hey tiago type apt-get moo in a terminal
<tiago> hahahah
<tiago> whats moo do?
<gigaclon> try it
<jpatrick> I'm not Spanish...
<tiago> your not?
<fromoze> I know,
<tiago> your spanish is better then mine
<jpatrick> I just happen to speak 7 languages
<tiago> and my last 2 gf's were latinas
<fromoze> I didn't say to leave the channel, just to have spanish conversation next door :/
<othernoob> jpatrick: which?
<tiago> i met a striper today who spoke 7 languages lol
<fromoze> jpatrick: you can improve your spanish on #kubuntu-es ;)
<jpatrick> English, German, Dutch, French, Spanish, Catalan (6)
<jpatrick> Not including C++
<tiago> wow same as her except italian insted of catalan
<eolo> i meant hardware monitor
<tiago> rofl @ c++
<jpatrick> :D
<jpatrick> :P
<tiago> does leet speak count?
<othernoob> what's the big diff between catalan and spanish?
<jpatrick> Catalan has more French stuff
<tiago> about the same as spanish and porutugese
<tiago> im portuguese btw
<jpatrick> :) ok
<tiago> but dont ask me to speak... im n00b
<fromoze> I'm gallician :D
<tiago> cool
<jpatrick> Kopete has a leet speak plugin
<tiago> lol
<jpatrick> 1'm 53r10u5 dud3 - K0p373 h45 |337 5p34k p|ug1n
<jpatrick> ;)
<tiago> lol
<tiago> jpatrick: j00 4r3 teh s3x0r!111
<tiago> lol thats all i know
<jpatrick> :P
<jpatrick> I'm translating UbuntuGuide to Spanish...
<tiago> lol
<tiago> ur bored arnt you?
<tiago> i only speak spanish in bed
<jpatrick> why?
<tiago> becouse most of the words i know are bedtime words lol
<tiago> and it drove my ex wild
<tiago> she loved it when i spoke portuguese even more
<jpatrick> lol
<tiago> i dont know why
<tiago> she loved the accent
<tiago> she was learning fast too
<tiago> im downloading crystal clean icon package ^^
<jpatrick> for what?
<tiago> kde
<eolo> i would like to know how to use the Cool'n'Quiet tech on kubuntu
<fromoze> is automatic :)
<fromoze> just see if powernowd is running 
<gigaclon> the fonts in the menus of FireFox are really small
<fromoze> ps -A | grep powernowd
<gigaclon> that package didn't seem to help
<tiago> im having problems with kopete...
<tiago> i cant sign into my msn acount
<tiago> it says incorrect password
<tiago> mepis came with gaim and it worked fine
<tiago> is this a common problem with kopete?
<jpatrick> no
<othernoob> are you sure the pw/sn is correct :p
<jpatrick> Mine work fine
<fromoze> no, just wirh dislexic people xD
<tiago> =_=
<tiago> i managed to sign in to webmessenger.msn.com
<jpatrick> o_O
<Bubbling_Zombie> do not fear, i is here, etc
<tiago> yay
<tiago> how was diner?
<Bubbling_Zombie> quite good actually.
<Bubbling_Zombie> thanks 
<tiago> lol do you know what would be funny... using linux on extasy lol
<tiago> but it would suck when your eyes go out of focus... you wouldent be able t use konsole lol
<Phati> !de
<ubotu> No idea, Phati
<Phati> hm
<Phati> kennt sich jemand mit kubuntu und vmware aus?
<jpatrick> ok...........
<othernoob> Phati #ubuntu-de
<tiago> rofl
<jpatrick> I was going to say that!
<othernoob> well, you're too slow for me jpatrick  :p
<Phati> thx othernoob
<othernoob> kein problem ;)
<tiago> hmmm i realy want the dropshadows to work
<tiago> what should i do?
<jpatrick> panic
<othernoob> pray
<tiago> should i try it again and tell you what the error says?
<jpatrick> ok
<kalenedrael> anyone know a program that can compress an avi file?
<tiago> The Composite Manager crashed twice within a minute and is therefore disabled for this session.
<tiago> thats cant be good can it?
<jpatrick> oh :-o
<jjesse> i'm reload my kubuntu box this weekend, anything i need to be ware of?
<kalenedrael> xcomposite is new and messes thing up
<kalenedrael> jjesse, not reall
<kalenedrael> y
<kalenedrael> actually, yes
<kalenedrael> it doesn't come with GCC, so if you need to compile drivers for a network interface, make sure you have either GCC or the drivers on a disk
<tiago> any one know why its crashing?
<kalenedrael> it doesn't come with a lot of things that come with most other distros
<kalenedrael> but seeing as you're "reloading", i think you already know that
<other|study> kalenedrael: gcc is on the cd
<kalenedrael> tiago, it's new and has problems
<kalenedrael> other|study, really?
<kalenedrael> i recall it not being on the cd
<other|study> kalenedrael: just not installed by default
<kalenedrael> i had to sudo apt-get it
<kalenedrael> oh
<other|study> kalenedrael: it'd be embarrassing for a distro if it came w/o gcc ;)
<kalenedrael> yeah, it would
<tiago> it comes native with ubuntu and yet it crashes... i ran it on mepis today that comes with xfree stock and it worked...
<kalenedrael> tiago, are you using proprietary graphics drivers?
<kalenedrael> (like nvidia or ati)
<tiago> i dont know
<tiago> i was under mepis
<kalenedrael> probably not, then
<kalenedrael> hmm
<tiago> would they be hard to install?
<Bubbling_Zombie> no
<kalenedrael> no, but the proprietary drivers tend to mess composite up even more
<kalenedrael> in my experience
<kalenedrael> but then again, it's really slow with the open source drivers
<tiago> but its not working now... it can only get better form here right?
<kalenedrael> i guess
<kalenedrael> try ti
<kalenedrael> it
<kalenedrael> what graphics card do you have?
* wincide is away: Away at the moment
<tiago> geforce fx 5600 256mb vivo
<kalenedrael> nicee
<kalenedrael> yeah, get the nvidia drivers from nvidia.com
<kalenedrael> and ask in #nvidia if you have problems
<tiago> ok thanx bro
<kalenedrael> np
<tiago> cool
<fromoze> tiago: I've 5200; just tipe sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx and sudo nvidia-glx-enable :)
<fromoze> exuses
<fromoze> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<^jude^> hi - anyone in here using kubuntu on a powerbook?
<tiago> sweet thanx fromoze 
<tiago> do i need to reboot or any thing?
<tiago> tiago@ubuntu:~$ sudo nvidia-glx-enable
<tiago> sudo: nvidia-glx-enable: command not found
<^jude^> how can I type a backslash on this damn powerbook? any ideas?
<kalenedrael> i like the nvidia installer better :/
<fromoze> tiago: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx first
<tiago> i did
<tiago> it installed it
<fromoze> then: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable sorru
<fromoze> sorry
<tiago> so i need to restart x now?
<fromoze> then ctrl+alt+backspace and see you ;)
<^jude^> how can I type a backslash on a powerbook? any ideas?
<Bubbling_Zombie> people should stop c/p'ing commands. Really. I'd rather have many "what does that do" questions -_-
<fromoze> May be tiago never return xD
<Bubbling_Zombie> *ding dong* xD
<Fraeon> ...speak of the devil
<Bubbling_Zombie> lol xD
<Bubbling_Zombie> i think there is something _very_ wrong
<The_Vox> ^jude^: isn't there an AltGr-like key on those?
<fromoze> tiago?
<Bubbling_Zombie> or his computer
<kalenedrael> what can i use to convert an avi file to a divx?
<kalenedrael> or mpeg
<tiago> back
<fromoze> ^jude^ I just remember: in kcontrol there's the option to make apple works as atl-gr
<tiago> the nvidia drivers worked ^^
<kalenedrael> cool tiago
<fromoze> Have you see the nvidia commercial?
<tiago> but unfortuantly composite dident...
<kalenedrael> tiago, yes, composite is flaky
<tiago> The Composite Manager crashed twice within a minute and is therefore disabled for this session.
<tiago> Composite extension not found
<tiago> You must use XOrg  6.8 for translucency and shadows to work.
<tiago> Additionally, you need to add a new section to your X config file:
<tiago> Section "Extensions"
<tiago> Option "Composite" "Enable"
<tiago> EndSection
<kalenedrael> yeah, did you do that?
<tiago> do what exactly?
<kalenedrael> add the Section "Extensions"
<kalenedrael> Option "Composite" "Enable"
<tiago> how do i do that?
<^jude^> how do i run a command as another user?
<kalenedrael> open /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kalenedrael> in your favorite text editor
<kalenedrael> and add that to the end of the file or something
<tiago> what do i type infront of it again to open it in some thing?
<kalenedrael> kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fromoze> ^jude^ wich user? root? sudo
<kalenedrael> personally i use joe, which is a text-mode text editor
<kalenedrael> but it doesn't come with kubuntu
<tiago> fair enough
<kalenedrael> kdesu works like sudo, but for GUI programs
<kalenedrael> (like kate)
<tiago> where do i add it to the file?
<kalenedrael> the end
<kalenedrael> (note: you will have to restart X)
<tiago> do i add end section after it?
<supernix> Hi what is a dangling symlink ?
<tiago> Section "Extensions"
<tiago> Option "Composite" "Enable"
<tiago> EndSection
<tiago> is that right?
<kalenedrael> yes
<tiago> lol im learning slowly
<^jude^> fromoze: any user, not root
<^jude^> fromoze: I need to run the postgres client as another user to connct
<tiago> ok brb restarting x
<fromoze> ^jude^ do a "su username" 
<fromoze> and exec it from the shell
<tiago> back
<tiago> its working
<tiago> but its lagging very badly
<tiago> i dont understand... it ran as fast as any thing under mepis
<kalenedrael> hmm
<^jude^> fromoze: that works once I did "su - " to pick up the bashrc - thanks
<tiago> maybe there is some thing im missing still
<tiago> maybe mepis uses different nvidia drivers?
<kalenedrael> open xorg.conf and see if the driver is "nv" or "nvidia" in the device section
<tiago> where is xorg.conf kept?
<martinjh99> tiago> /etc/X11
<tiago> cool
<tiago> Section "Device"
<tiago> 	Identifier	"NVIDIA Corporation NV31 [GeForce FX 5600] "
<tiago> 	Driver		"nvidia"
<tiago> 	BusID		"PCI:2:0:0"
<tiago> EndSection
<kalenedrael> umm
<kalenedrael> ok, at least he has the right driver...
<tiago> x shat its self
<kalenedrael> ah
<kalenedrael> yeah, composite is flaky, like i said
<The_Vox> tiago: composite is...not nice
<fromoze> tiago: you need more options there.
<tiago> so what now?
<tiago> i dissabled it...
<fromoze>       Identifier      "NVIDIA Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] "
<fromoze>         Driver          "nvidia"
<fromoze>         Option          "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
<fromoze>         Option          "RenderAccel" "true"
<fromoze>         BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
<tiago> hoes come urs is pci 1:0:0?
<tiago> mine says pc buy its agp...
* wincide is back.
<fromoze> don't mean about
<fromoze> you nit composite and render option
<tiago> Section "Device"
<tiago> 	Identifier	"NVIDIA Corporation NV31 [GeForce FX 5600] "
<tiago> 	Driver		"nvidia"
<tiago> 	Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
<tiago> 	Option     "RenderAccel"
<tiago> 	BusID		"PCI:2:0:0"
<tiago> EndSection
<tiago> is that right?
<tiago> fromoze: are you running shadows?
<fromoze> Sometimes
<fromoze> but composite is unstable, I'm waiting for xgl xD
<tiago> did u have to add those options your self?
<tiago> whats xgl?
<tiago> is it a different x alltogether?
<tiago> or an updated version of xorg?
<fromoze> no, just the next step
<tiago> i still dont quite understand x... or the concept of it
<tiago> since i have only used linux for 2 days
<tiago> but i know it lets me have shadows :P
<tiago> when it wants to :P
<gdh> To think in X, you have to go back in time 25 years...
<tiago> its still lagging im gona reboot x
<fromoze> yes, I add them by my own hoof
<The_Vox> tiago: xgl and composite are extensions added on to X....composite is mostly a proof-of-concept thing...which means nobody really uses it for long :)
<supernix> Hi everyone I was curious as to how to uninstall OpenOffice I had downloaded the deb files from a server and now I wanted to try the version that is in the Multiverse area so that I can see if it will work better
<supernix> Having some issues with fonts for some reason
<tiago> yes much faster ^^
<tiago> thanx alot bro
<tiago> any other little tweaks to make it more stable?
<The_Vox> supernix: "sudo aptitude" find the OO debs under "Obsolete and locally created packages" and hit shift-dash (_) then hit g twice...it'll kill it dead
<supernix> ok ty The_Vox 
<The_Vox> supernix: I really recommend you to look around in aptitude...it's the best package manager in existance in the debian world
<tiago> how do i install the w32 codecs with apt-get?
<martinjh99> tiago> apt-get install w32codecs
<tiago> how do i do the root thing agian?
<tiago> suso? or some thing
<The_Vox> tiago: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<supernix> Ty The_Vox I hate anything that is not gui but wow your right that is awsome
<The_Vox> tiago: give it your user's password when it asks for one
<martinjh99> sudo <command> and then enter your user password
<supernix> I could not have done that in Synaptic or Kynaptic I don't think
<supernix> IT removed that sucker pronto
<The_Vox> supernix: aptitude rules the world...and you can use it from the command line instead of apt also, like "sudo aptitude install somepackage"...exactly same switches/commands as apt
<tiago> E: Couldn't find package w32codecs
<supernix> The only errors I got were stuff about non empty directorys and such
<The_Vox> tiago: you need more repositories
<tiago> mepis uses a different programe for updating packages and installing them
<martinjh99> tiago> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToAccessTheUniverseRepository
<The_Vox> supernix: if you use - to remove a package, it'll leave all its config files untouched...if you use _ it'll kill the package and all global config files (aptitude never touches a user's home)
<The_Vox> supernix: _ is a pretty good switch for when a package is being stubborn after you messed around with its config files :)
<tiago> Synaptic Package Manager
<martinjh99> Tiago>https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToEnableTheMultiverseRepositoryInUbuntu
<tiago> thats what mepis had
<tiago> is that in ubuntu?
<martinjh99> Tiago> Yup - apt-get install synaptic
<tiago> is that more a gnome application?
<The_Vox> tiago: if you are on kde, it's kynaptic
<tiago> i dont like it though
<tiago> i liked synaptic better
<The_Vox> I don't like synaptic nor kynaptic, I like aptitude :)
<tiago> maybe i should download that?
<tiago> is it easy to search stuff on it?
<The_Vox> tiago: it's already installed...but it's a console program, not an X program
<The_Vox> tiago: yes, you just hit / and type whatever you want to find
<tiago> oh
<gigaclon> but The_Vox aptitude doesn't have super cow powers
<The_Vox> gigaclon: of course it does! do "sudo aptitude install cowsay"
<martinjh99> That is a brilliant program... :)
* The_Vox <heart> cowsay...
<martinjh99>  ________
<martinjh99> < Ubuntu >
<martinjh99>  --------
<martinjh99>         \   ^__^
<martinjh99>          \  (oo)\_______
<martinjh99>             (__)\       )\/\
<martinjh99>                 ||----w |
<martinjh99>                 ||     ||
<martinjh99> :) Sorry!!!
<The_Vox> hehehe
<tiago> thanx for all the help guys
<tiago> its 5:13am over here... im gona hit the sack
<supernix> is gcc 4.0 base ok to install ?
<martinjh99> No worries tiago catch ya later!
<tiago> take care
<martinjh99> _________________
<martinjh99> < Constipated cow >
<martinjh99>  -----------------
<martinjh99>         \   ^__^
<martinjh99>          \  (#)\_______
<martinjh99>             (__)\       )\/\
<martinjh99>                 ||----w |
<martinjh99>                 ||     ||
<dwstil> everytime i try to move my resolv.conf file from my desktop to /etc/ i get an access is denied message...help?
<boga> check yr permissions
<dwstil> how do i do that?
<boga>  when I load a .php file, the browser displays text! How do I make it display the page?
<martinjh99> dwstil> do sudo mv resolv.conf /etc and then enter your user password
<gigaclon> what should I do to disconnect my ipod?
<boga> by doing ls -al and make sure you have `w' for yrself
<dwstil> what does this file do?
<gigaclon> just unmount?
<martinjh99> umount <ipod device>??
<gigaclon> so just unmount?
<martinjh99> AFAIK yes - Don't have an ipod...
<dwstil> i still get permission denied...how do i check my permissions?
<gigaclon> right click the file
<gigaclon> properties
<dwstil> blast
<dwstil> i changed everything to read & write
<dwstil> still get the error
<dwstil> there is no way to start a session as the root user?
<jpatrick> no
<dwstil> are there any other solutions?
<dooglio> dwstil: sudo?
<dwstil> i'm a tard
<dwstil> thanks!
<dooglio> :-)
<dwstil> :)
<dwstil> are there rules against idling here?
<dooglio> heh
<dooglio> if so, then they would have kicked me a long time ago
<dwstil> lol
<dwstil> figured
* seth_k too
<dooglio> heh
<dwstil> thanks man, i'm going to try this modem thing again..hopefully that helped
<dwstil> the modem isn't under /dev/modem
<dooglio> you have to figure out which serial port it's on
<dooglio> then make a softlink
<dwstil> ah
<dwstil> it's a USB 
<dooglio> ex: ln -s /dev/ttyS0 /dev/modem
<dooglio> ah
<dooglio> then prolly something like /dev/usb/modem
<dwstil> is that a problem/
<dwstil> ?
<dwstil> oh
<dwstil> i'll be back...prbobably with questions
<dwstil> thanks though
<dooglio> sure
<dooglio> hope it works
<Phati> Wo finde ich kubuntu designs - also zb. son macos design?
<dwstil> i can't get past initializing modem
<dwstil> the only port that works is tty0
<boga>  when I load a .php file, the browser displays text! How do I make it display the page?
<hikaru79> Hello =)
<dwstil> are you trying to run it off your harddisk?
<dwstil> the file that is
<boga> yes
<dwstil> php files are server executable files, you can only run them from a server
<dwstil> so upload it to one and it should come up
<boga> yes...I thought I did that by placing this file into my server's doc root
<dwstil> ahh you have your own server
<dwstil> in that case...i don't know.  it may be your scripting...i think php files start with <?php
<boga> yeah...my very box I am using mow
<dwstil> yeah
<pax> apt-get install php4 php4-mysql | apache-modconf apache enable mod_php4 | apachectl restart
<dwstil> i would troubleshoot online but i'm trying to figure out this modem shit
<dwstil> i've never had to connect via modem
<regeya> aren't you special dwstil
<dwstil> special ed
<dwstil> i suck at this
* wincide is away: Away at the moment
<gigaclon> k3b is weird when it comes to burning speeds
<gigaclon> when a disc is in it only detects 4x
<gigaclon> when the tray it out it detects to 24x, but when actually buring only does 10x
<Pro_Newbie> Can some1 help me??
<gigaclon> maybe
<gigaclon> whats your problem
<Pro_Newbie> Well i just got a brand new Kubuntu Install
<Pro_Newbie> on my pc 
<jpatrick> cool
<Pro_Newbie> and have a little (maybe X?) problem 
<gigaclon> congrats
<Pro_Newbie> 10x :)
<Pro_Newbie> so 
<Pro_Newbie> after a certain period of  time 
<Pro_Newbie> desktop goes crazy
<Pro_Newbie> and program (example firefox navigation buttons) turn out white or in a palette of colors
<Pro_Newbie> and the desktop becomes unusable
<Pro_Newbie> and i have to restart the X server with ctrl+alt+F9 and after that Alt+f7 so i could return to normal
<Pro_Newbie> but after less than 5 mins it goes nuts again 
<Pro_Newbie> and i have res again :(
<Pro_Newbie> Any ideas what migh be the problem?
<gigaclon> i dunno
<gigaclon> driver maybe?
<Pro_Newbie> I downloaded the nvidia-glx 
<gigaclon> im kinda a newbie too
<Pro_Newbie> :(
<gigaclon> might want to ask in #ubuntu as well
<gigaclon> if you think its a X problem
<Pro_Newbie> Well i try but i there would be something like go and ask in #kubuntu :)
<gigaclon> well
<gigaclon> try this 
<gigaclon> installl the ubuntu-desktop package
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone here know if an esonic creative es1371 works with kubuntu?
<gigaclon> run gnome for a while and see if the same thing happens
<Pro_Newbie> I choosed Kubuntu instad of Ubuntu :)
<Pro_Newbie> If i wanted Gnome i would have download the Ubuntu CD
* ..[topic/#Kubuntu:Riddell] : Kubuntu help channel | Espanol #kubuntu-es | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | KOffice 1.4 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice-14.php | KDE 3.4.1 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php
<trograin> I have linux..Kubuntu running on my own comp...I have a server too, a Linux server. I need to move easyly and FAST. like NOW files to teh server. HOW do I do that in Linux. what program is the best one?
<trograin> for large amounts of files
<trograin> anyone?
<gdh> rsync? scp? konqueror?
<jpatrick> External HD/iPOD
<trograin> konqueror??????????
<trograin> how do I do it in konqueror?
<trograin> never thought of using konqueror fo moving files between computers
<gdh> fish://user@hostname
<jpatrick> Copy and Paste
<arcanistherogue> hey can someone help me with quake2?
<trograin> that easy....wow, I try it straight away, thanx man
<gdh> fish is a pseudo ssh-based remote filesystem :)
<jpatrick> Konqueror's the shell
<kakalto> woah
<jpatrick> what?
<kakalto> dvorak keyboard
<kakalto> slow typing for the moment :)
<kakalto> i gotta get used to it
<jpatrick> righto
<kakalto> hehe
<boga> I need somebody to help me get phpinfo() work as it should. At present the browser displays entire the entire text.
<lz1kwk> HI ALL
<lz1kwk> DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO MAKE THE INSTANT MESSANGER WORK ON A LINUX SERVER?
<lz1kwk> YUP
<lz1kwk> EVERYONE IGNORE ME
<frank> lz1kwk: you use CAPS, you get ignored... surprise!
<lz1kwk> oh
<lz1kwk> oops
<lz1kwk> my bad
<lz1kwk> and its sarah to u
<frank> what is your question exactly?
<lz1kwk> how do u get instant messenger to work on a linux server?
<frank> like gaim?
<lz1kwk> yeah
<frank> apt-get install gaim
<lz1kwk> how/
<lz1kwk> HOW/
<frank> for ubuntu at least
<lz1kwk> yeah, for ubuntu
<lz1kwk> how?
<frank> you type    sudo apt-get install gaim in a console
<lz1kwk> ok
<lz1kwk> thats pretty clear
<lz1kwk> but one prob
<frank> also  Kopete is already installed in kubuntu
<lz1kwk> i know
<lz1kwk> but it dont work
<frank> why not?
<lz1kwk> i dunno
<lz1kwk> thats why im askin u
<lz1kwk> lol
<pv_> and we cannot tell, without you giving any details
<frank> I never used kopete though
<lz1kwk> when i try to log on
<lz1kwk> it just says
<lz1kwk> log onto aim and try again
<frank> I guess you can try gaim instead...
<lz1kwk> how do i?
<frank> you type    sudo apt-get install gaim in a console
<frank> then gaim should be in the internet menu
<lz1kwk> ok
<lz1kwk> great
<lz1kwk> now
<lz1kwk> how do i get to a console
<gigaclon> or you could use kynaptic
<frank> K->System->Console
<frank> K->System->Konsole
<lz1kwk> ?
<frank> the menu
<gigaclon> or K->System->Kynaptic
<lz1kwk> ok
<lz1kwk> hold on
<apokryphos> lz1kwk: to run a program you can also always use Alt+F2 -> {programname}
<lz1kwk> ok
<lz1kwk> hold on again
<lz1kwk> nope didn't work
<lz1kwk> frank it didn't work
<apokryphos> lz1kwk: you either (i) typed it in wrong, or (ii) you don't have that program
<lz1kwk> i dont have the program
<lz1kwk> im tryin to install the program
<jpowers> lz1kwk: sudo apt-get install gaim will install the program.
<jpowers> or ought to.
<jpowers> lz1kwk: type alt+f2
<jpowers> as in hold down the alt key and hit the f2 button up at the top of the keyboard.
<jpowers> that'll bring up the run dialog
<jpowers> and in the run dialog type konsole
<lz1kwk> powers, i tried
<lz1kwk> it didn't work
<lz1kwk> thanx alot for all u guys help
<lz1kwk> i ll just ask my dad
<lz1kwk> hes a computer geek
<lz1kwk> lol
* jpowers shrugs
<jpowers> nickel bet you lz1kwk was actually using windows ;)
#kubuntu 2005-07-21
<gigaclon> :)
<michael> I try to ap-get install msttcorefonts but get an error
<michael> what repository do I need?
<seth_k> multiverse
<michael> which multiverse?  what is the whole url
<seth_k> find the lines about universe in your sources.list
<seth_k> and add multiverse next to them
<seth_k> there are two lines
<stibby> join #kde
<stibby> typo :(
<seth_k> hehe
<stibby> what is the best cd ripping utility available for kde?
* stibby got an answer in #kde
<michael> I don't have any repositories for multiverse
<seth_k> michael: that is why you add the names to the end of the universe line. I will show you mine.
<seth_k> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
<seth_k> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
<seth_k> like that, michael.
<michael> o, ok
<michael> ty
<michael> It still says there is no installation cantidate
<seth_k> did you do an update?
<seth_k> you have to reload your sources
<michael> yea
<michael> i'll try again
<seth_k> paste your sources.list to http://pastebin.com
<michael> name is MikeL
<michael> yea, I didn't save sources.list first, it's updating now
<seth_k> yeah, okay
<seth_k> that's good, cause it looked right :P
<michael> :P
<michael> o, i got a quick question - I was messing around w/ Ctrl+Alt+Esc and clicked my desktop
<michael> how to I reenable it?
<seth_k> log in and out I suppose
<michael> do you know any way to erase a windows partition and expand another?
<gigaclon> partition magic
<seth_k> pfft
<seth_k> partition magic costs money
<seth_k> use gparted
<gigaclon> does the same thing?
<seth_k> yeah, it can even resize NTFS
<seth_k> i always use it by booting from a Hoary CD
<seth_k> then apt-get installing it
<seth_k> then resize and move away
<seth_k> and if he is just erasing the windows part, it is super easy
<seth_k> and it mimics Partition Magic's interface, so it's easy to use
<snikker> hi, i'go a problem with the screen saver... it don't remember xscreensaver preferences...
<michael> so, I have hoary installed now, if I do apt-get install gparted - I can use that: or do I need to boot with the ubuntu live cd and use it from there?
<michael> ubuntu install*
<seth_k> michael: you can't use it on a partition that is currently in use. So if you're wishing to expand your current partition, you're out of luck
<seth_k> that's why I boot from a CD
<seth_k> michael: if you're just wishing to alter other partitions that you can unmount temporarily, it's all good
<yaman> hi, i'm trying to get the "Adaptive Contrast" plugin for gimp--anybody know how?
<michael> can I run it off of the kubuntu install cd? or do u know of sumthing free that I can burn to a cd that runs at startup - like partition magic
<jpowers> has anyone used paragon's ntfs for linux product?
<seth_k> just download a hoary live cd
<seth_k> @michael
<michael> Can I edit all partitions if I am running the live, and open gparted from there?
<stibby> and if possible, in torrent form
<seth_k> michael: you have to use apt-get and install gparted while in the live environment, but then you can touch all partitions, yes
<michael> ok, ty much
<TestMAD> hi
<TestMAD> can anyone tell me if they make an Avast! home edition for Linux?
<TestMAD> or atleast tell me of a good reliable av for linux
<chris12349>  you probably wont need antivirus, but clamav is pretty good
<jpowers> there's a tool called klamav which is a passable gui for clamav
<seth_k> why would you need antivirus, though?
<TestMAD> well.
<TestMAD> my wife is an avid web browser
<stibby> how does one get to a terminal in enlightenment?
<chris12349> don't run as root and you are fine
<stibby> i installed it and it works fine but i can't find it...
<TestMAD> she goes to google and just types stuff in all the time
<seth_k> but there are no viruses for Linux
<seth_k> no real ones, anyways
<seth_k> no worries, Linux doesn't mind
<TestMAD> im gonna keep y peerguardian tho
<TestMAD> that app is great
<TestMAD> blocks alot of ads from websites and tracking cookies
<TestMAD> after messing around with ubuntu.. i decided that dual booting for kids games and CS2 isnt that bad of a trade off.
<chris12349> thats why I dual boot, I have to have my games ;)
<TestMAD> i talked my wife into sitting down with me and watching a few movies and reading a few books on linux.
<TestMAD> we're switching over
<michael> what was the linux alternative to partition magic?
<michael> from apt-get
<chris12349> gparted?
<TestMAD> all the games she likes to play have native linux versions anyways
<michael> ok, ty
<TestMAD> its kewl to have a wife that like 1st person shooters.
<TestMAD> not many chicks out there do
<TestMAD> atleast chicks her age
<AlbanianLord> hello folks
<seth_k> hi
<frank> TestMAD: movies about linux?
<TestMAD> yea
<frank> like what?
<TestMAD> a beginners intro level vid for linux
<TestMAD> and linux for dummies.
<TestMAD> heh
<frank> ok
<AlbanianLord> well i have a quick question, if anyone is willing to teach/help me
<AlbanianLord> i just installed kde
<AlbanianLord> and in gnome sound works fine
<AlbanianLord> what should I do?>
<AlbanianLord> wait
<AlbanianLord> i think i got it
<AlbanianLord> killall esd
<seth_k> yes. because KDE does not use esd
<seth_k> lol
<seth_k> too late
<TestMAD> seth_k: wheres a good place to find really awesome linux games and see screenshots?
<seth_k> linuxgames.com is nice
<seth_k> or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5153
<TestMAD> ok..and can ubuntu play wma?
<TestMAD> also if an linux program says x86 can it still run on a64ubuntu
<TestMAD> ??
<frank> TestMAD: still there?
<frank> TestMAD: no it can't
<frank> TestMAD: (Unless you really want it to)
<stibby> linux programs can't run from architecture to architecture?
<frank> Well the compiled versions can only run on the version they were compiled for. If you compile from source, it can run on yours (maybe)
<stibby> does that mean a kubuntu on os x and a kubunto on amd64 have different package archives though? i don't thin kso
<apokryphos> stibby: correct
<seth_k> Corollary: when Macs switch to x86, less package upkeep for us!
<frank> seth_k: Well when PPC is completely obsolete, yes...  in like 10 years
<frank> heh
<seth_k> heh, is true
<PenguinBoy> evening geeks, nerds, and Linux gurus
<Riddell> PenguinBoy: they're all reading harry potter
<PenguinBoy> lol
<PenguinBoy> i get mine tomorrow
<PenguinBoy> YEAH!
<seth_k> lol
* seth_k dislikes the series
* seth_k runs from the angry mob
* PenguinBoy chases seth_k with a sharp pitch fork and a flaming torch
<gdh> I've bought the latest Hairy Potter for an American friend in return for amotherboard they bought me
<gdh> about 4 months ago and still hasn't sent on to me!
<gdh> warg :|
<PenguinBoy> terrible!
<PenguinBoy> anyone got a copy of Prince yet???
<gdh> Prince? Isn't that some kind of IT project planner ?
<gdh> ;)
<PenguinBoy> lol
<PenguinBoy> NO
<PenguinBoy> lol
<Riddell> I saw Joanne Rowling, and a long queue of people.  didn't buy a copy though
<gdh> I love the way she keeps saying 'no, this is the LAST book'
<gdh> and then you can imagine the phone call from her publisher the next morning
<gdh> "WTF>!>!> are you *MAD*?!!???!?!?!!?" Milk it!!!"
<gdh> hell, Police Academy did well enough out of that concept
<Riddell> ?  her origional contract was for 7 books, always has been
<gdh> Was it? K, news to me :)
<PenguinBoy> yes 7 books
<PenguinBoy> she does not have to keep milkng it....read on Google news this morning that she is now the richest woman in the UK....passing the Queen...she is now worth 1 BILLION dollars!
<bbailey> Is that UK billion, I presume?
<PenguinBoy> it said dollars
<apokryphos> She passed the queen some time ago, but didn't know she'd got *that* rich.
<PenguinBoy> i wish i could write suc a series
* apokryphos has a cordial dislike of the Potter series. Yuck. :P
<PenguinBoy> for shame
<A[D] minS> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdepim/akregator_3.4.0-0ubuntu10_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch and other packages 
<A[D] minS> and it said to apt-get update ...i did... and still da same problem so how i can solve it ?
<Riddell> A[D] minS: try a different mirror
<Riddell> ca.  or uk.
<gdh> I've not read any of it. Various literary friends say it's worth a look, but I suffer too greatly from cba :)
<gdh> (can't be arsed)
<A[D] minS> Riddell, where i can find them ?
<A[D] minS> sorry am new with ubuntu :)
<apokryphos> us.archive still having problems? Youch.
<PenguinBoy> cba?
<Riddell> A[D] minS: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Riddell> sudo apt-get update
<gdh> PenguinBoy: [02:07]  <gdh> (can't be arsed)
<PenguinBoy> lol
<PenguinBoy> hey hey hey newbie
<newbie> hi penguinBoy
<A[D] minS> Riddell, i mean from where i can get new miorrors?
<seth_k> A[D] minS: just remove the "us." from each line in sources.list
<seth_k> so now you have "http://archive.ubuntu.com..."
<seth_k> heh
* apokryphos is very happy to just get packagename autocompletion with apt
* wincide is back.
<gdh> \o/
<stibby> is superkaramba available through apt? i'm not at my kubuntu box right now
<apokryphos> It is; latest version, too.
<stibby> does it come with all those cool widgets?
<boris> any one ever heard of unixhq.org
<gdh> no, but sounds like a warez group.
<boris> wow your a moron apparently.
<gdh> I think the word you're looking for is "you're". QED.
<tarheelcoxn> lol
<TestMAD> ok..im back..so i cant run gltron or doom3 on 64bit ubuntu??
<Frank_dot> you can but it takes work to get it set up
<TestMAD> how much work?
<Frank_dot> I just switched back to i386 and its alot easier
<TestMAD> heh
<Frank_dot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<gdh> It's not even like you have a genuinely different/better arch like IA64 or PPC :)
<gdh> just yet more glorified extensions to the i386 stack-of-cards.
<gdh> lolomg64bit I can download warez twice as fast l0l0l0l0l !2!!!2312!!!"111oneeleven!!11!11
<Frank_dot> lol
<TestMAD> sup with the n00bspeak?
<aseigo> gdh: actually, the amd64 stuff is smoking nice.. have you worked on one of them?
<gdh> aseigo: Of course not, can't you see the envy?
* aseigo looks.
<gdh> I have a mad quad-xeon with 8M cache at work that I have yet to extract any reasonable performance out of.
<gdh> fun for next week
<TestMAD> my 3800+ rocks
<TestMAD> got sli setup
<TestMAD> 2 6600gt's
<TestMAD> wish i had mone yto get 2 7800gtx's
<gdh> my own computing needs are satiated by a web browser, an MP3 player, IRC and Kopete...
<Frank_dot> TestMAD: I can see the reluctance in going back to i386. but all the games are 386 anyways
<TestMAD> yea.
<Frank_dot> Does sli work in linux?
<TestMAD> cept farcry...with the patch
<TestMAD> i dont think it does
<TestMAD> not sure
<TestMAD> the nvidia platform drivers dont mention if it supports sli
<Frank_dot> The improvement in far cry is not that great if I remember the review I read
<TestMAD> owell,,im just hoping that more commercial games are going to be released on +nix
<TestMAD> hopefully developers are seeing it as a new market to tap
* TestMAD crosses finger for adobe to wise up
<gdh> Now if only Adobe et al woud write apps for the .NET platform... :)
<gdh> It makes sense since they can then share a single codebase for Windows + Mac, and get Linux as a freebie to sell to
<Frank_dot> TestMAD: Well the ones that use opengl is one thing, the ones that use DirectX are pretty much stuck
<TestMAD> more games need to be done in sdl
<Master-Yoda> anyone here?
<TestMAD> yea
<gdh> No, all asleep
<Master-Yoda> THANK GOD
<Frank_dot> Actually once Mac gets on x86, maybe it will be easier to get linux games
<TestMAD> sleep? whats that?
<Master-Yoda> ok ihave a pcmia card in my laptop
<Master-Yoda> but when i go to activate it in the cp
<gdh> best place for it, I find.
<Master-Yoda> it ask for root pass
<TestMAD> i got 2 in mine
<Master-Yoda> i gave it the right one
<Master-Yoda> and it continues
<Master-Yoda> but then it brings me back to the control panel home page
<gdh> heh, known issue.
<Master-Yoda> how do i fix this?
<gdh> open a konsole and 'sudo kcontrol' instead
<Master-Yoda> is there a way i can enable root login?
<gdh> it'll probably look weird, but that's pretty irrelevant
<seth_k> root login sucks, don't use it
<gdh> Master-Yoda: there is but you don't need it. get over the 'login as root' thing - it'll do you good.
<seth_k> but if you must, sudo passwd root
<gdh> nasty stigma from years of laziness
<Master-Yoda> even if i sudo
<Master-Yoda> im still in as my user
<gdh> sudo -i
<Master-Yoda> and wont let me have root with kde
<gdh> will give you a full rootshell
<Master-Yoda> ok gdh, i get many errors when i type that
<gdh> with environment and all
<Master-Yoda> like refused bu server conntent conntect to x
<gdh> Master-Yoda: you're probably root already- you need to 'sudo kcontrol' from a fresh user Konsole.
<gdh> e.g. try just doing 'xlogo' to ensure you have basic X privs 
<gdh> and then 'sudo xlogo'
<Master-Yoda> cant open display
<Master-Yoda> :|
<Master-Yoda> well that stinks
<gdh> ok let's get really shitty, then. open a fresh Konsole, and do 'xhost +local:0'
<gdh> and try again with kcontrol
<Master-Yoda> oh
<Master-Yoda> in a new consol
<Master-Yoda> zlogo works
<Master-Yoda> :P
<Master-Yoda> xlogo(*
<gdh> tada
<Master-Yoda> ok i sudo kcontrol
<Master-Yoda> and pas
<Master-Yoda> and konsole closed
<Master-Yoda> meaning wrong pass?
<Master-Yoda> oh nvm
<Master-Yoda> it didnt close
<Master-Yoda> :P
<gdh> :)
<Master-Yoda> ok users opened
<Master-Yoda> now what
<gdh> no idea - assumed you'd know from here :)
<Master-Yoda> lol
<Master-Yoda> what am i supsoe to do with this
<Master-Yoda> lol
<gdh> I don't have a notebook :)
<Master-Yoda> i want root access
<Master-Yoda> how do i enable it
<Master-Yoda> i just wnat it 4 2 things
<Master-Yoda> then im out?
<gdh> you are now running the KDE Control Centre as root.
<Master-Yoda> lol
<Master-Yoda> yes
<Master-Yoda> as root 4 that
<Master-Yoda> i need the network config
<Master-Yoda> i want the HOLE thing as root
<Master-Yoda> how do i enable root
<Master-Yoda> please
<gdh> urg, use 'sudo passwd' 
<gdh> to set a root password
<gdh> and on your own head be it, plagues of locusts, etc.
<Master-Yoda> lol
<Master-Yoda> i still cant get on as root?
<Frank_dot> raining frogs
<gdh> you'll need to log out and in again, mostlikelt
<Master-Yoda> k
<gdh> so the system re-reads the shadow password file
<Master-Yoda> when i need to disable
<Master-Yoda> how?
<gdh> K -> Log Out ?
<Master-Yoda> no
<Master-Yoda> disable root login
<Master-Yoda> omg
<gdh> man usermod 
<Master-Yoda> root login not allowed
<Master-Yoda> :|
<Master-Yoda> !!
<ubotu> methinks ! is what u add before a sentence to talk to me
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<Master-Yoda> !!!!
<ubotu> Master-Yoda: Are you smoking crack?
<Master-Yoda> ao?
<Master-Yoda> im a LINUX NOOB
<Master-Yoda> u have to talk 2 me like a baby
<Master-Yoda> i want to login as root
<Master-Yoda> but it wont allow me
<Master-Yoda> i know u can set something to make it
<gdh> nobody /wants/ to login as root =)
<gdh> Use the forks, etc.
<Master-Yoda> I DO
<Master-Yoda> how do I get it.
<Master-Yoda> I WANT root login
<Master-Yoda> ITS MY pc IT dosnt have ITERNET i want ROOT
<Master-Yoda> :!!!!
<gdh> root is truly yes the work of a master, it is, no?
<Master-Yoda> can u get that through ure head
<Master-Yoda> i just want root
<Master-Yoda> i know u can do it
<Master-Yoda> how?
<gigaclon> sudo
<Master-Yoda> NO
<Master-Yoda> i want to login as root
<Master-Yoda> are u on crack?
<Master-Yoda> no sudo, i want kde to reconizee me a ROOT - FULLY privileged user
<gdh> Yes. we are all on crack, it's supplied free with Kubuntu. Move along, please. :)
<Master-Yoda> ;)
<Master-Yoda> howcome i didng get any?
<gdh> Master-Yoda: You're at the end of the line :)
<Master-Yoda> ok
<Master-Yoda> guys
<Master-Yoda> plz
<Master-Yoda> ill leave u alone
<Master-Yoda> how do i activate root
<Master-Yoda> root login
<gigaclon> best I can do is root terminal
<gdh> already told you: 'sudo passwd' sets a root password you can then use to login with KDM at startup
<Master-Yoda> it wont work gdh
<Master-Yoda> i tryed
<gdh> error message?
<Master-Yoda> "Root login is not allowed."
<gdh> klose any Konsole windows you have
<Master-Yoda> k
<gdh> open a new one from the bar on the bottom - the litlte black PC screen icon 
<gdh> and try 'sudo passwd'
<Master-Yoda> o.k
<jeanluc> 04 hi
<Master-Yoda> still no work
<Master-Yoda> root logins are not allowed
<gdh> Have you messed about with the "KUser" app  ?
<Master-Yoda> yes
<Master-Yoda> :D
<gdh> uh huh :)
<Master-Yoda> i changed the root pass once why
<Master-Yoda> lol
<Master-Yoda> and maybe something eldse
<Master-Yoda> ;p
<gdh> so you ran Kuser... selcted Settings -> Hide System users/ groups
<gdh> do that again, and make sure the 'account disabled' is NOT selected.. then 'Set Password' for it
<gdh> and Ok ok
<Master-Yoda> gug..
<Master-Yoda> im confused
<Master-Yoda> command to type in konsol
<Master-Yoda> sudo kcontrol ?
<gdh> well, if you want to run the control centre... yes..
<gdh> I feel we're going round in circles. :)
<gigaclon> why do you want to login as root
<Master-Yoda> sudo kuser
<Master-Yoda> ok i did what u said
<Master-Yoda> except
<Master-Yoda> when i hide
<Master-Yoda> ohh
<Master-Yoda> i see
<Master-Yoda> were is the disable login
<gdh> double click on root
<gdh> it's at the bottom 
<gdh> of that window
<Master-Yoda> its not checked ?
<gdh> haha wow :)
<gdh> truly the master you are, yes :)
<Master-Yoda> err
<Master-Yoda> whats the problem
<Master-Yoda> why cant i logina s root
<Master-Yoda> !!1
<ubotu> Master-Yoda: I give up, what is it?
<Master-Yoda> AHH!
<gdh> Haven't a clue :)
<Master-Yoda> lol
<Master-Yoda> kubuntu is messed up
<Master-Yoda> relaly
<gdh> Yeh, I forfeit the $64,000
<Master-Yoda> i didnt have this problem with debian.
<Master-Yoda> u guys messed debian up :P
<gdh> LOL :)
<Master-Yoda> ok im going to pop
* Master-Yoda pops
<Master-Yoda> lol
<Master-Yoda> yay
<Master-Yoda> ok
<gdh> as long as Mr. Shuttleworth pays teh bills for Ubuntu, we're happy enough :)
<Master-Yoda> im in root via console login
<Master-Yoda> how do i start kde
<Master-Yoda> :
<Master-Yoda> ;)
<Master-Yoda> mr shuttle worth ???????? heh
<Master-Yoda> how do i start kde ?
<aseigo> startkde
<aseigo> hehe
<Master-Yoda> kde START
<Master-Yoda> lol
<Master-Yoda> oh u werent kidding.
<Master-Yoda> lol
<Master-Yoda> OMG
<Master-Yoda> cant contact kdeinit?
<gdh> I like to think of Ubuntu as what the Mozilla Foundation should have been ...
<Master-Yoda> connt connect to x server
<Master-Yoda> AHH!
<Master-Yoda> startkde -FORCE
<Master-Yoda> :P
<gdh> i.e. producing real value products rather than just pissing daddy's (AOL) money away for 5 years.
<Frank_dot> gdh: who are you talking to?
<Master-Yoda> himself.
<Master-Yoda> its very sad.
<gdh> Frank_dot: Myself, mostly. :)
<Frank_dot> lol
<gdh> I'm going to bed in a minute, so I tend to ramble a bit at this stage =)
<Master-Yoda> i think someone needs some coffee *cough *gdh**
<Master-Yoda> :P
<Master-Yoda> by gdh <3
<gdh> haha :) I feel the love :)
<Master-Yoda> feeel,,,, the LOVE,,, tonight-igh-ight,
<Master-Yoda> :P
<gdh> ok, am off- nna =)
* wincide is away: Away at the moment
* P3L|C4N0 o/
<TMAD> grr..i hate ghosts
<aarcane> Help!!  I put kubuntu on my laptop, and it worked fine, then my ipod stopped working..  Now whenever I plug it in, it doesn't show up >,.,<
<Frank_dot> aarcane: sorry, I have no idea how to help you
<bilbrey> has anyone else run into a problem this evening updating kwifimanager? apt-get dist-upgrade reports an MD5SUM mismatch, a manual download -> dpkg sez it isn't a debian archive.
<bilbrey> kwifimanager_3.4.0-0ubuntu2.1_i386.deb
<Frank_dot> bilbrey: the us archive is having problems
<bilbrey> okay.
<Frank_dot> edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the "us." in front of archive everywhere
<yoda> okok
<yoda> hihi
<bilbrey> Frank_dot: thanks, that appears to have done the trick. Gracias.
<Frank_dot> no problem
<yoda> im in my laptop now
<yoda> just i have to setup wifi now :|
<yoda> is there any wifi in kubuntu that im just missing alreadry
<bilbrey> control-center -> Internet & network -> wireless network  ... yoda
<bilbrey> brb
<TestMAD> this is me dealing with linux..
<TestMAD> http://img310.imageshack.us/img310/9599/klaves2dr.gif
<Frank_dot> this animator.. I know him... henderson or something
<TestMAD> i saw it and thought i would share..
<TestMAD> it shows my frustration sometimes
<yoda> curl -O ~ftp://ftp.dlink.com/Wireless/dwlg630revB/Drivers/dwlg630driver_200.zip
<yoda> what command is this in kubuntu
<yoda> wget right
<gigaclon> gah
<yoda> no?>
<yoda> ?
<gigaclon> im trying to download kubuntu install CD
<gigaclon> and it stalls
<yoda> anyone?
<yoda> what do u use instead of curl
<yoda> 4 kubuntu
<bilbrey> yoda, I use wget
<yoda> hmm
<bilbrey> later
<stibby> any programs for kde anyone knows dedicated at converting music formats back and forth?
<stibby> i'm also looking for something that will convert midi to wav
<stibby> (well, midi to any other format)
<gigaclon> any help on kubuntu CD download stalling
<michael> what's your specs
<stibby> you chould use a torrent
<stibby> should*
<gigaclon> i did
<Master-Yoda> [23:48]  <Master-Yoda> I got wifi to work with ndiswrapper
<Master-Yoda> [23:48]  <Master-Yoda> is therea  way 2 make it keep my dns servers?
<Jeezis> liba52-0.7.4 is taking FOREVER to set up...is this normal?
<Master-Yoda> yes
<Jeezis> ok, just want to make sure before i abort it 
<Jeezis> thanks :)
<Jeezis> hmm...lets say it's taking like 15 mins and really bogging down your system
<tuxJr_14> hi
<gigaclon> can K3B burn image files?
<Frank_dot> gigaclon: yes
<tiago> hi guys
<tiago> im new to linux and ubuntu... was wondering i there are repositorys i can add to find other packages?
<tuxJr_14> hi tiago 
<tuxJr_14> tiago, try official deb repos
* tuxJr_14 is not sure if they will work
<tiago> oh
<tiago> im not to sure how to do it though
<tiago> this is now my 3rd day of linux use lol
<tiago> i want to install gaim
<Xsecrets> tiago: what packages are you looking for?
<tuxJr_14> they might break your system
<tiago> but its telling me it cant get some of the needed files from the repositorys
<tuxJr_14> for example?
<tiago> screenshot?
<Xsecrets> well I have enabled multiverse and universe and gaim installed just fine.
<tuxJr_14> screenshot what?
<tiago> Some of the packages could not be retrieved from the server(s).
<tiago> Do you want to continue, ignoring these packages?
<TestMAD> gotta open up universe
<TestMAD> its commented out in the source.list
<TestMAD> err..sources.list
<tuxJr_14> tiago, paste the full text on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Xsecrets> oh that's probably the problem with the use mirrors. did you get something about an md5 sum problem?
<tiago> thats the fulll texy
<tuxJr_14> from the begining?
<tiago> yeah i think i did get some thing aboout an md5 problem
<TestMAD> link was blank
<tiago> so the mirrors are broken?
<Frank_dot> yeah the us mirror is
<Frank_dot> edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the "us." in front of archive everywhere
<tiago> :S im not even in the us
<Xsecrets> yeah I'm not sure the details, but saw something in a google search said change the us to uk and it fixed it right up for me.
<Frank_dot> tiago: well check your sources.list anyways
<tiago> ok cool
<tiago> yeah there all us
<Frank_dot> there's your problem
<tiago> should i remove the us all together, replace it with uk or replace it with au?
<Frank_dot> both should work I think
<tiago> omg... im starting to see a patern emerging.... terrorists use linux...
<Frank_dot> what?
<tiago> never mind
<Frank_dot> terrorists are also pirates! so they must use windows!
<tiago> if you dident laugh the first time you wont get it if i explain :P
<tiago> yes but they get pissed off about repositors so the blow up the us and uk
<tiago> oh ad the english were pirets not the errorists
<Frank_dot> well the rest of the commonwealth didn't follow... I'm from Canada
<tiago> canada is cool
<tiago> i had a gf from canada... her accent was so hot
<Frank_dot> so are the aussies
<tiago> and she dident say "eh" or "aboot"
<tiago> yeah im in australaia
<tiago> im not much into aussie girls
<tiago> if you lived here for 15 years you wouldent be ether
<Frank_dot> You should see Montreal!
<Frank_dot> spectaculat in the summer
<tiago> i would love to go there one summer... lol but i havent seen snow since i was 3 years old lol
<Frank_dot> I saw this guy play the didgeridoo is the subway...
<tuxJr_14> i've  never seen snow
<Frank_dot> I see snow 6 months of the year
<tiago> lol have you been to australia Frank_dot ?
<Frank_dot> nope
<Frank_dot> never been to the southern hemisphere
<tiago> melborune is a very nice city
<tiago> thats where i live... it got voted the most livable city int he world
<tiago> very good night life
<tiago> its alot like canada here... except the wather... but people here are very easy going and relaxed lol
<Frank_dot> Montreal is only 2nd to New York for number of clubs and bars in North America
<tiago> wow
<Frank_dot> I've lived here for 2 years
<tiago> hey bro the au server thing worked like a treat
<tuxJr_14> anyone got the 6th harry potter?
<tiago> but it still came up with the same problem...
<Frank_dot> tiago: great!
<Frank_dot> oh
<TestMAD> are they commented out?
<tiago> and its to fast for me to see what server its downloading off
<tiago> nah there not
<TestMAD> make sure you got all of the lines changed
<TestMAD> theres 2 at the top i missed
<tuxJr_14> can you paste your sources.list somewhere?
<tiago> pm?
<tuxJr_14> nope
<tuxJr_14> on the paste bin
<tiago> lol pm is so much simpler lol
<TestMAD> link pls
<tiago> you can allways close the convo after :P
<TestMAD> or just pm them to me
<tiago> but if you insiste
<tuxJr_14> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<tiago> lol i dont even know how to pm with this lol
<tiago> im used to x-chat
<Frank_dot> I know a Tiago, he's portuguese originally 
<tuxJr_14> just paste it, man!
<tiago> im portuguese to
<tiago> **
<tiago> ^^
<tiago> but i live in australia for 15 years
<tiago> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/613
<TestMAD> line 19 and 30
<TestMAD> uncomment and change to uk
<TestMAD> or au
<TestMAD> err..20
<TestMAD> 19 aand 20
<Frank_dot> commented
<tiago> arnt they commented out?
<TestMAD> nope
<tiago> thats what i thought so i left them
<TestMAD> remove the #
<tiago> oh ok
<tiago> should i change them all to uk?
<Frank_dot> yeah, not us
<tiago> au or uk?
<tiago> i live in au...
<tuxJr_14> wb jayparadise 
<tiago> yay no error this time
<arcanistherogue> Hey did anyone else order those CDs?
<TestMAD> knew he missed something..cus i did same thing yesterday
<tuxJr_14> which cds?
<arcanistherogue> the Ubuntu ones
<arcanistherogue> i ordered them in May
<arcanistherogue> they haven't came yet...
<tiago> thanx guys
<tuxJr_14> arcanistherogue, i ordered them in march. rcvd last month
<arcanistherogue> hmm
<tiago> im starting to grow warmer to ubuntu
<arcanistherogue> oh i love kubuntu
<arcanistherogue> im on it now
<tiago> i was using mepis yesterday... my first linux ever
<arcanistherogue> anyway, i just want these discs... i use up many blank ones on data, i need to stop urning linux isos
<arcanistherogue> your first time?
<tiago> but when i herd about kbuntu with lde 3.4 and xorg i had to get it
<arcanistherogue> my first time using linux was in May, Ubuntu
<arcanistherogue> I used Gnome up until 2 weeks ago
<Frank_dot> yeah I used Ubuntu for a while but then switched to kubuntu
<tiago> kde*
<arcanistherogue> yeah
<arcanistherogue> I love KDE, it looks bueatiful
<tiago> i like kde
<tiago> yeah me too
<tiago> especialy with xorg
<arcanistherogue> i don't like GNOME because i think it looks ugly :/
<tiago> shadowy goodnessess
<Frank_dot> My problem with gnome was nautilus
<tiago> and fading and transperancys^^
<arcanistherogue> Yeah my desktop is awesome.  I have transparent tinted panels, and one at the top
<arcanistherogue> yup
<arcanistherogue> fading rules
<tiago> w00t!
<arcanistherogue> and i got nifty icons off Deviant Art for my panel  at the top... my desktop is like a reverse OS X one
<tiago> im hungry lol i just woke up and this is the first thing i dont allday
<arcanistherogue> really?
<arcanistherogue> its almost 1 here
<arcanistherogue> AM
<Frank_dot> almost 1am here
<arcanistherogue> same
<tiago> ots 2:43pm here
<tiago> its*
<Frank_dot> where from ? arcanistherogue 
<arcanistherogue> Connecticut
<arcanistherogue> darn, can you order Kubuntu cds?
<Frank_dot> Montreal here
<arcanistherogue> aw man...
<Frank_dot> I don't know
<arcanistherogue> whats the difference between the 32 bit ubuntu and the 64 bit one?
<tiago> where do i find the w32 codecs?
<arcanistherogue> like mp3s?
<Frank_dot> arcanistherogue: 32 bit: MUCH easier with 32 buit programs like flash and a bit slower than 64bit but not really noticable
<Frank_dot> tiago: in hoary-extras
<tiago> cool
<tiago> where is that?
<Frank_dot> deb ftp://ftp2.caliu.info/backports/ hoary-backports main universe
<arcanistherogue> i ordered 10 32 bit cds and 2 64 bit
<Frank_dot> deb ftp://ftp2.caliu.info/backports/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse
<stibby> http://web.archive.org/web/20040927034145/http://ubuntulinux.org/
<arcanistherogue> i think i might order like 50 more when these ones come <_<
<Frank_dot> arcanistherogue: why do you need 50?
<tiago> Frank_dot: do i add that to my sources?
<Frank_dot> yep
<arcanistherogue> Because >_>
<arcanistherogue> Its free
<arcanistherogue> and they are all official
<arcanistherogue> with the little group of people
<arcanistherogue> hey, i need help iinstalling this nvidia glx thing
<arcanistherogue> it always has an error when i try to get them in kynaptic
<Frank_dot> did you install the package?
<arcanistherogue> lemme try it right now to tell you the exact error
<tiago> is kde 3.4.1 avalible for upgrade from the repositorys?
<Frank_dot> arcanistherogue: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the "us." in front of archive everywhere
<Frank_dot> probably that's your problem
<Frank_dot> tiago: maybe from backports
<arcanistherogue> the us.archive.ubuntu?
<arcanistherogue> i remove the us. part
<arcanistherogue> right?
<Frank_dot> tiago: but I would suggest staying with basic hoary for something like kde
<Frank_dot> arcanistherogue: yeah the us archive is broken
<arcanistherogue> oh
<arcanistherogue> ok
<tiago> Frank_dot: why is that?
<arcanistherogue> what in the crap... i cant edit this
<arcanistherogue> oh stupid me im in konqueror
<arcanistherogue> lemme try in kate
<tiago> what are the wmv codecs called?
<Frank_dot> tiago: well all of the packages are made for the basic ubuntu hoary
<seth_k> w32codecs, tiago 
<tiago> thanx seth_k 
<Frank_dot> arcanistherogue: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<tiago> hmmm it dosent find them...
<seth_k> they're in backports, in hoary-extras
<tiago> deb ftp://ftp2.caliu.info/backports/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse
<tiago> ????
<Frank_dot> tiago: yeah you have to update after saving
<tiago> im sure i did
<tiago> ill try again
<arcanistherogue> wow, thanks, that did the trick!@
<arcanistherogue> off to play some games now, thanks alot
<Frank_dot> arcanistherogue: no problem
<seth_k> tiago: you forgot restricted
<seth_k> tiago: and that's where w32codecs is
<seth_k> deb ftp://ftp2.caliu.info/backports/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Frank_dot> seth_k: that's right I had installed w32codecs from marillat
<Frank_dot> forgot about that
<tiago> thanx alot seth_k and Frank_dot 
<Frank_dot> np
<seth_k> no worries
* seth_k goes to bed
* tiago tucks in seth_k 
<seth_k> LOL
<seth_k> night
<tiago> night bro
<kakalto> hello #kubuntu
<kakalto> :)
<otep> lo
<kakalto> I'm liking dvorak keyboard layout.
<monkh4x> kakalto, how long have u used it?
<kakalto> i started this morning
<stibby> your doing a pretty good job then :)
<monkh4x> no doubt, is it easy to get used to?
<kakalto> I'm still quite slow, but I'm learning
<kakalto> sorta
<tiago> does any one know why gaim isent skined under my ubuntu? it was skined under mepis also running kde...
<venda> African greetings
<monkh4x> greetings
<kakalto> greetings :)
<stibby> how do i find out my local ip? i remember on dos it was "ipconfig"
<monkh4x> stibby, /sbin/ifconfig
<stibby> thankyou
<monkh4x> np
<tiago> guys is there any safe way to write to ntfs?
<tiago> becouse my downloads parition is in ntfs... and i wana use p2p under linux as well... but there is no point if i can only access the downloads under linux
<tiago> A newly discovered and as-of-yet unpatched security vulnerability in Windows XP could let an attacker remotely crash computers.
<stibby> is it possible to use samba in that way?
<tiago> lol
<kakalto> stibby, that would require something with write support to act as a server, wouldn't it?
<stibby> it could be possible to do it from computer to computer, but i'm not sure about one hard drive
<stibby> so probably not
<kakalto> it's only possible between 2 computers because one runs windows, which has write support for ntfs
<stibby> i don't think linux currently has ntfs write support
<monkh4x> here is something that may answer your q http://bisqwit.iki.fi/story/howto/ntfs/
<kakalto> it does but it's experimental
<kakalto> no creation of files allowed
<monkh4x> has anyone tried running ubuntu under a virtual machine
<monkh4x> ?
<monkh4x> under == in
<kakalto> monkh4x, nah, since the vm software I have runs under ubuntu :P
<kakalto> under == in
<kakalto> :P
<monkh4x> lol
<dell500> can anyone here help me with lm-sensors to work with superkaramba/kde-look?
<whoiam> someone please help me installing firefox on Kubuntu 
<tiago> hi guys
<tiago> how do i make directory using konsole?
<jpowers> mkdir
<jpowers> mkdir [directoryname] 
<jpowers> tiago: did that work for you?
<xxenon> kword
<xxenon> koffice (lib kofficecore): ERROR: Couldn't find the native MimeType in kword's desktop file. Check your installation !
<xxenon> any clue ?
<Bubbling_Zombie> xxenon, i'm not on kde at the moment, but take a look at this : http://lists.suse.com/archive/suse-kde/2003-Dec/0115.html
* wincide is away: Away at the moment
<RossH> hello all
<Mez> yhello RossH 
* wincide is back.
<RossH> why did ubuntu have to chose gnome :-
<RossH> :-(
<fromoze> RossH because they wanted something to work-on :D
<fromoze> RossH and because kde is may too 'independent' and strong by it self ;)
<fromoze> RossH just stupid answers, don't believe them xD lol
<wincide> RossH: kubuntu exists
<RossH> ya I know....I'm torn what to switch to...makes me sad both fedora and ubuntu both chose gnome
<RossH> and to bad suse 9.3 wouldn't work with my nvidia graphics card
<wincide> ubuntu chosed gnome but kubuntu kde .. decide by yourself ...
* wincide is away: Away at the moment
<torz> mmmm damn I need some help here. I just reassembled my PC and booted the OS (everything is fine). But Kubuntu tells me it cant initialize sound because /dev/dsp doesnt exist
<torz> before I took the PC apart everything was running fine... what on earth is this dsp error about?
<fromoze> have you change your soudcard?
<torz> nope
<torz> I'll plug the card out and plug it back
<torz> damn I hate opening boxes!!!
<fromoze> you didn't change any piece os hardware?
<torz> not at all
<fromoze> in the same pci?
<torz> fromoze: I dont think its the same PCI, thats what I'm suspecting too.
<torz> hence opening up the box which I hate doing
<fromoze> torz: do a lspci and see if the soundcard is there.
<torz> yep, I'll do it as soon as the os loads
<torz> I just swapped the slots then
<fromoze> you're not on it?
<torz> nah I have a real computer. Its called a Mac ;~)
<torz> heh
<fromoze> well. I've a real deskto, it's called KDE :P
<torz> haha
<fromoze> mac won't be too differenf from my amd64 in a year xD
<torz> I'm very impressed with KDE.
<buz> save for some eyecandy, i'm more impressed with kde than aqua
<torz> yeah Im a little upset, my AMD64 mobo arrived DOA.
<torz> wont even POST with bare minimum, sent it back on thursday
<fromoze> I'll try to get a ppc mac next year... a little powerbook will be too cool xD
<buz> my athlon64 died after 3 weeks :(
<torz> ppc mac? heh nah Intel Macs ;p
<buz> now i'm on a noisy as crap athlon xp again
<torz> okay interesting, it aint complaining anymore
<fromoze> Intel mac will came on June2006... I hope soldes on ppc mac :D
<fromoze> I supposed it'll be like that
<fromoze> I was thinking about askint you to restart to let autoconfig to find your soundcard again :)
<torz> mmm its not fixed :p
<fromoze> no?
<fromoze> :@
<torz> nup
<fromoze> wich problem you get now?
<torz> the same
<torz> I get the same problem in kcontrol
<torz> when I select the audio device to ALSA it says it doesnt know /dev/dsp
<torz> same with any options for that matter, even autodetect
<fromoze> but
<fromoze> you get sound?
<fromoze> open a terminal and exec alsamixer
<torz> no sound
<fromoze> do you get the same error? what soundcard do you have?
<torz> mmm the terminal kind of dissapeared!
<torz> heh
<torz> mmm this soundcard is something historic
<torz> it seems to not be appearing in lspci
<torz> ill try another slot :p
<fromoze> if it isn't on lspci... it could be son hardware
<fromoze> problem
<torz> yeah it could be fried
<torz> although I doubt it, I'm quite a cautious guy
<fromoze> may be you need to push more 
<torz> satisfy the lady eh, sure :~)
<fromoze> may be some rubbish in the pci?
<torz> ill blow on it then
<fromoze> if it's an old motherboard the pci can fail :/ I see it before
<torz> yep this thing is historic!
<torz> I assembled this machine because the mobo for my new system arrived DOA.
<torz> this is my router.
<torz> P3 550MHz
<fromoze> I see
<fromoze> Isn't really historic xD
<torz> heh not quite old school Alpha eh
<fromoze> I'll try to regenerate an p166 next september ;)
<torz> ha
<torz> K6
<fromoze> but may be I just bet for a p733 on Cash Converter xD
<fromoze> Actually we've a k6-2 as router... but the owner let us, then we need something 'new' 
<torz> ha
<torz> k6 is good enough for softrouter
<torz> I think
<RossH> decisions decisions...fedora, ubuntu, kubuntu
<fromoze> RossH KUBUNTU!
<fromoze> xD
<fromoze> Wich cpu? 
<torz> you didnt take Gentoo into account?
<fromoze> RossH: I've try in June Suse, Slamd64 and Fedora... after that I return to kubuntu :)
<torz> I used to use FC, FC2, FC3, then FC4.
<torz> then I wanted to use something good with KDE so I now run Kubuntu.
<RossH> I've used suse, slackware, freebsd, kubuntu, ubuntu, fedora, solaris, etc.
<fromoze> Gentoo is cool! But, you need time to play with the computer... I stop using gentoo because I was always trying bleeding-edge stuff and I needed to study a little more 
<torz> although I could have gone with SuSE, another distro superb with KDE :~)
<RossH> I'm just worried that kubuntu might not have the community support like ubuntu
<fromoze> Fedora sucks for KDE :/
<torz> yep
<torz> it does indeed
<RossH> torz: suse 9.3 pro wouldn't play nice with my nvidia graphics card
<buz> RossH: most stuff is supplied by ubuntu
<fromoze> RossH: Kubuntu community is cooler xD
<torz> Fedora and KDE just doesnt do it
<fromoze> why not?
<buz> kde is very well supported by kubuntu
<RossH> it would install and the screen would just go black...
<Bubbling_Zombie> RossH, there aren't that many differences, except the graphical interface
<torz> Fedora is so biased towards Gnome
<fromoze> I see someone says to uses yast on fedora, and people says it was a stupid option... is better KDE users need gtk-gnome administration apps..
<RossH> torz: which is sad...i wish they would have gone with the force instead of the dark side....gnome just doesn't seem....to be honest as good
<torz> Gnome isnt too bad
<torz> KDE is just better
<fromoze> but isn't as good xD
<RossH> i have never really liked it's layout
* Bubbling_Zombie is an XFCE fan
<RossH> i just thought KDE has a much nicer layout
<fromoze> RossH: did you make upgrades against european ftp's on Suse?
<torz> I used to be a Blackbox/Fluxbox guy but I got over them
<RossH> fromoze: it would never get that far...I have a suse 9.0 pro cd set right here
<torz> the obsession only lasted for a month or so
<RossH> one thing ubuntu needs to work on is its installer *shudder*
<Bubbling_Zombie> why is that RossH ?
<RossH> because...it's installer may be all good for the users of linux but for grandma who needs a pretty point and click interface will be disharted
<torz> the sound server hates me i tell you
<OculusAquilae> RossH: I like the installer
* Bubbling_Zombie too
<fromoze> I was a fvwm-crystal fan with KDE-apps inside... but Ubuntu shows me the nice Gnome and the Nautilus-spatial (i really like it!) and I've been using Gnome for some months.. but I finally come back to KDE once I started to need to work on my computer xD
<OculusAquilae> it don't needs much time to load usw.
<torz> apt-get install *whatever* <- how hard is that? heh
<OculusAquilae> I
<RossH> I'm talking about the actual install
<torz> rpm -i package.rpm  <- how hard is that :p
<torz> oh right
<torz> wait, dont you just put the install CD in and let it do its job???
* OculusAquilae has installed SuSE not long ago and it takes much time to have the installer loaded
<torz> thats what I remember doing
* fromoze loves ncurses installer: easy, simple and fast 
<RossH> again...you guys need to remember that the idea of ubuntu is to have a system that can be installed and used by anyone
<Fraeon> It is?
<othernoob> RossH: so can any other linux distro..
<torz> I think its fairly straight forward
<othernoob> except slackware and gentoo i think
<fromoze> RossH in ubuntu installer there's an option call: Just let me do! :)
<Fraeon> I thought it was only for people who know how to make their own programs
<torz> if you just want to listen to music, word process, and play videos.
<torz> oh and surfing the net
<fromoze> Grandme would be happy to get all she need working without uses the mouse or keyboard ;)
<Fraeon> torz: Well, games too if you don't want to play retail games
<OculusAquilae> RossH: i don't think that a graphical installer would be simpliere
<torz> mmmm Wine
<othernoob> OculusAquilae: you're quite right, just look at the Fedora Core installer
* fromoze Real Men Play on the Hex
<torz> I mean installing Kubuntu is just the same as installing Windows imo
<torz> same with Fedora Core series
<RossH> I wonder why ubuntu didn't just give you the option to go with kde or gnome....hmm..
<othernoob> torz: you're wrong.
<asdasd> hey 
<asdasd> does kde kiosk working very well on my gnome ?
<othernoob> torz: with the ubuntu installation you have no choice whatsoever, besides partitioning. the FC installer lets you choose.
<asdasd> my server using ubuntu and the client kubuntu ?
<asdasd> down anyone know about it
<torz> othernoob: mmm quite true.
<fromoze> RossH In the next releases it will be a graphical installer, but I tell you'll stay on ncurses one once you need to do more than 3 installations :)
<RossH> is there any way to install kubuntu on a drive that has a windows partition? The entire drive is a window partition...
<fromoze> RossH with ncurses installe I can say you all the things you need to write :)
<asdasd> any listen to me ?
<fromoze> asdasd?
<othernoob> red_flower: i doubt anyone understood what you want ;)
<red_flower> doh
<red_flower> hmm okay
<red_flower> do you know kiosk right ?
<red_flower> a cyber cafe software
<torz> hmmm my sound card may be fried
<RossH> anyone know if what i asked can be done?
<red_flower> it's working fine on gnome or not ?
<fromoze> I don't use windows, but many people have win-kubuntu working...
<othernoob> RossH: you'll have to repartition it
<fromoze> red_flower I dunno, sorry
<RossH> meaning I will have to wipe all the windows data?
<red_flower> doh
<red_flower> :)
<red_flower> nope
<red_flower> i will ask google
<torz> yeah same I dont use Win either. Although I have a 10GB drive with Windows, just to run Dev-C=+.
<buz> i think you can run firefox as kisok no?
<othernoob> RossH: not neccessarily, partition magic can resize the windows partition. 
<torz> C++ that is
<buz> qtparted supposedly can resize it too?
<othernoob> iirc, yes buz
<buz> and ther should be a bootable edition of that somewhered, using qt embedded
<fromoze> yeah, buz, there's something, I don't remember where, but I see it :/
<torz> damn, wtf is this /dev/dsp business
<torz> my soundserver is starting to piss me off
<fromoze> if you don't see the soundcard on lspci, the problem starts on the kernel
<buz> i think http://www.sysresccd.org/ has qtparted on it
<buz> and qtparted is sweet
<fromoze> if it's there it didn't reconice it
<fromoze> torz: try to see on the Bios if the soundcard is there.
<fromoze> some bios says about pci components; most no :/
<fromoze> I must cook something, I'm getting really hungry. See you.
<torz> woohoo my headphones made a static sound!
<torz> better than nothing
<othernoob> you're easily pleased aren't you :p
<torz> heh
<torz> othernoob: heh dont worry I'm pissed again. Kubuntu froze on me just then
<othernoob> lol
<torz> when I chose ALSA in kcontrol
<torz> oh my f*** god
<buz> what
<torz> my soundcard started working as soon as I plugged the ethernet card in
<torz> very random
<buz> that is rather weird
<buz> but could be some interrupt sharing thing
<torz> or maybe they were in love
<torz> computers are so weird
<buz> mhh i couldnt ever decide who's weirder, computers or women
<torz> woman
<torz> computers complain very often but woman complain even more
<buz> computers at least come with manuals ;)
<torz> but a well setup computers dont complain much ;)
<torz> but there is no such thing as a well tamed woman :)
<buz> mhh there is
<buz> it needs a very well backed amex platinum for starters
<torz> heh
<torz> I dont like Amex
<buz> only bad thing is they arent as widely accepted as visa
<buz> so i carry both  ;)
<buz> mhh i downloaded the thunderbird tarball from mozila.org
<buz> but for some reason, it won't pick up my profile???
<buz> (firefox did so, no problem whatsoever)
<torz> I dont know eh, I think I prefer kmail  over thunderbird
<buz> mhh if the spamfilter was halfway sane i might use kmail
<buz> the current state of affairs is unusable
<Pro_Newbie> Can someone help me with Kopete
<torz> Pro_Newbie: top nick :~)
<torz> whats the problem?
<SoPaR_SaVaR> hi
<SoPaR_SaVaR> my name is deli
<torz> whats up deli
<SoPaR_SaVaR> do you speak turkish
<torz> negative
<SoPaR_SaVaR> uzman sory 
<torz> mm mm mmmmm sava
<SoPaR_SaVaR> hng?
<torz> bonjour
<SoPaR_SaVaR> bonjour 
<SoPaR_SaVaR> yes please
<SoPaR_SaVaR> da pajalusta
<torz> why do you need someone that can speak turkish? may as well practice your english here
<SoPaR_SaVaR> alomn alom
<SoPaR_SaVaR> ha ok
<SoPaR_SaVaR> what?
<torz> no one cares if its shit grammar as long as caps lock is off :~)
<Mez> torz, watch your language
<SoPaR_SaVaR> ne diyon lan trke bilen yokmu burada
<torz> Mez: haha sorry ;~)
<Mez> SoPaR_SaVaR, this is an english channel
<SoPaR_SaVaR> mez where are you turkish channel
<SoPaR_SaVaR>  am speaking little english
<SoPaR_SaVaR> :)
<Mez>  #ubuntu-tr
<SoPaR_SaVaR> thank you 
<SoPaR_SaVaR> mez what are you doing man
<Mez> I'm coding
<SoPaR_SaVaR> 'am electrik teknoloj
<dutch> crimsun: got a minute ?
<hapo> is there a netinstall .iso for kubuntu?
<pc8> hum
<buz> i dont think so
<Mez> hapo: no, but if you already have linux, I can point you to a netinstall kernel for ubuntu, and isntructions on how to install kubuntu stuff on uuntu
<Mez> ubuntu*
<hapo> i'm running fedora.
<jel> hi all, how can i install kdevelop? its not listed in kynaptic and i get 'couldn't find package' when i use the command 'sudo apt-get install kdevelop'
<other|study> jel: you'll need to update your sources.list
<jel> how do i do that?, apt-get update?
<Fraeon> <danurban> I wonder if you could apply the wiki concept on significant others
<other|study> jel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<jel> thanks mate
<Mez> other|study, please use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto instead
<other|study> Mez: does it matter? besides, that's a guide for gnome
<Mez> other|study, because I've just deleted that one :D
<other|study> Mez: that may be a good reason ;)
<other|study> Mez: but how are newbies going to learn linux if everything is graphical?
<Mez> other|study, and how are you going to get newbies to use it if things arent graphical
<Mez> if you want a KDE version, use http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/swmgmt.html#h2add
<mikl> d'oh, I got one those semi-broken versions of X before I saw the topic on #ubuntu :(
<Mez> lol
<mikl> yeah, now my keyboard-layouts are blowing in the wind :)
<other|study> Mez: from your point of view, that kde version should be deleted as well heh
<TestMAD> hi all
<Mez> other|study, no, I deleted that version because the guy went against what I'd asked him to do, and I didnt see the point of 2 pages on the wiki, when there was one perfectly good one (that the guy had already worke don)
<Mez> the aim of the NewUSerGuide is to link to current documentation
<other|study> we definitely have different opinions...
<Mez> other|study, well, I know how I want the NUG run :D
<other|study> instead of that wiki, that documentation on it should come with the installation..if by all means newbies have to be touched with gloves.. 
<uniq> it will i breezy.
<uniq> http://lnix.net/~froud/
<uniq> http://lnix.net/~froud/kuserguide/C/pt08.html
<other|study> lol "Graphical Installer: A must have or we're struck" good one..
<other|study> yes indeed..colours attract..
<other|study> maybe some choice during installation would rather be a "must have or we're struck"
<other|study> the entire concept of backporting should be worked on as well, because it lacks common sense ;)
<TestMAD> what you mean by ..if by all means newbies have to be touched with gloves.. 
<other|study> TestMAD: well, how did you interpret it ;)
<TestMAD> apparently the wrong way
<TestMAD> heh
<TestMAD> do the nvidia drivers support sli?
<TestMAD> i dont think they do..but wanna be sure
<other|study> TestMAD: i meant, if it's too much asked of a newbie to show some interest and learn something. ie usage of the cli.
<TestMAD> ok
<TestMAD> im a newbie and learned some stuff already and ill ive done is install on vmware.
<TestMAD> gonna do a real install today.
<TestMAD> but am going to need help
<other|study> with
<TestMAD> getting doom3, moh, cod, and some other games to install
<TestMAD> for the wife and kids
<TestMAD> and me
<TestMAD> gonna dual boot for other stuff
<TestMAD> but i need someone thats been using a linux for a while to help me out from the beginning.
<other|study> afaik, they're all supported by cedega..more or less.. and there's a linux version of doom3
<TestMAD> since im dual booting and limited on hd space
<other|study> how much hdd?
<TestMAD> well..there's natives for all of those games i metioned
<other|study> << i barely play.
<TestMAD> well. i got an 80g, a 20g and a 12g
<other|study> and you're limited???
<TestMAD> yea.
<other|study> how?
<TestMAD> well..i wanna have kubuntu as promary os
<TestMAD> and dual boot for CS2 Flash stuff and a few games.
<TestMAD> the rest is all linux stuff
<other|study> and you're limited with 100gb??
<TestMAD> so i have to consider needs for both systems
<gdh> aren't games like that about 15-20G each?
<other|study> must be quite a few games ;)
<TestMAD> also. i need to make sure that i mount a few partitions on boot.
<TestMAD> specificly my video and audio drives
<TestMAD> those will be ntfs of course.
<other|study> of course..
<other|study> so you'll only want to have read access
<TestMAD> im unfortunately still tied to M$
<TestMAD> read access is fine.
<other|study> MS isn't that bad..
<TestMAD> no its not.
<other|study> it's just not that good either ;)
<TestMAD> but if adobe wised up..i would be very happy
<TestMAD> and if more games were done in opengl or sdl
<TestMAD> that would be even better
<TestMAD> i have no issues with M$ for the most part.
<TestMAD> but im now in fear of longhorn
<other|study> why
<TestMAD> some of the stuff thier implementing.
<other|study> it's not like you're forced to upgrade to longhorn
<TestMAD> HDCP or something like that will be awfull.
<TestMAD> alot of ppl with LCD's right now are gonan be pissed when they upgrade to longhorn and they find out they need to buy a new LCD
<TestMAD> especially vid editors like me
<yoz> hi geeks.. I'm trying to install gimp with apt.. but I get the following errors: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/slang/slang1_1.4.9dbs-8_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<TestMAD> the us archive is broken
<other|study> yoz: hi newb, don't use the us archives
<other|study> yoz: use ca, uk, fi, de, or something else instead
<TestMAD> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<TestMAD> and change us. to uk.
<other|study> but that's not the GRAPHICAL way :O
<TestMAD> owell.
<yoz> oh didn't know about that.. does .at exist actually?
<other|study> see what i mean..
<OculusAquilae> ALT+F2 "kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<OculusAquilae> :-)
<TestMAD> well.. i just learned something new
<OculusAquilae> my won't work
<other|study> OculusAquilae: doesn't kate have problems sudoing?
<yoz> OculusAquilae: thanls alot. ;)
<other|study> yoz. at exists btw..
<OculusAquilae> yoz: you must use kate as root with you password, which you can configure in the dialog at ALT+F2
<OculusAquilae> yoz: at more
<OculusAquilae> or how it is called in english
<TestMAD> does anyone know if the nvidia linux drivers support sli?
<yoz> OculusAquilae: thanks.. just fixed.
<OculusAquilae> TestMad: no, they don't support it
<OculusAquilae> yet :-)
<TestMAD> both driver sets dont?
<TestMAD> ubuntu's and nvidias?
<OculusAquilae> TestMAD: i think so
<TestMAD> sux
<OculusAquilae> it's nvidia that sux
<TestMAD> y?
<OculusAquilae> they don't code this feature :-)
<TestMAD> oh..yea
<OculusAquilae> but they are better then ati :-)
<TestMAD> what sux is that they dont GPL thier linux drivers
<TestMAD> would be nice to install kubuntu and have it werk
<other|study> why should everything be gpled?
<TestMAD> well..it would be nice to have the drivers avialable with distro
<Xsecrets__> because Richard Stalman says so ;)
<OculusAquilae> Xsecrets__ :-)
<other|study> Xsecrets__: lol
<OculusAquilae> so, i'll go now
<OculusAquilae> cu
<other|study> cya
<TestMAD> bye
<TestMAD> im afraid to do this..
<TestMAD> heh
<gigaclon> I can't install libpango
<gigaclon> MD5 mismatch
<TestMAD> ok?
<gigaclon> can anyone help me?
<gigaclon> !repositories
<ubotu> from memory, repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<fromoze> aha... that's a bot?? ubotu is a bot?
<fromoze> !beer
<ubotu> fromoze: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<fromoze> ok, I understand... xD
<gigaclon> I keep getting MD5 mismatchs when downloading libpango
<fromoze> apt-get update or look at your sources  beginig: us. or fr. ...
<gigaclon> how to save in vi?
<Xsecrets__> esc :wq
<Xsecrets__> you may want to run vimtutor to learn more
<gigaclon> that didn't work
<gigaclon> ok
<Xsecrets__> were you trying to edit something you didn't have write privaleges for?
<gigaclon> I didn't do the :
<Xsecrets__> ahh
<eolo> which address i have to add to apt's sourcelist to install java runtime environment?
<other|study> eolo: a working mirror from http://www.blackdown.org/java-linux/java-linux-d2.html
<gigaclon> there a way to change Konversation's tab notification?
<other|study> or just get the java deb from sun.com
<sotyri> sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<sotyri> java -version
<TestMAD> whats a good linux newsgroup program?
<sotyri> sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<sotyri> java -version
<sotyri> this is for you eolo
<gigaclon> right now it lights a small light on new text in a channel
<gigaclon> it is possible to turn the tab text colors on new text in channel?
<eolo> thanks guys
<sotyri> what client are you using
<sotyri> ?
<gigaclon> Konversation
<Xsecrets__> Konversation
<fromoze> Konversation
<other|study> fromoze: are the french repos screwed too?
<fromoze> I don't know :/
<fromoze> I use es. :D
<other|study> heh.. then why did you say what you said 20 minutes ago?
<fromoze> I say it waiting to the answer to say gigaclon to try different ones :D
<other|study> yea but you also asked about fr...
<fromoze> My english-skills are may be too low...  
<other|study> that's ok
<fromoze> I just asked for his option.
<fromoze> I read my comment and it's really confusing... sorry :$
<other|study> :)
<fromoze> but we're here to learn... some spanish classes? xD
<other|study> lol
<other|study> well, if you're offering ;)
<fromoze> ask for some interesting words! xD
<other|study> interesting words..heh.. i don't even know any in my language :/
<fromoze> beer--> cerveza; pression beer --> caa ... 
<other|study> beer is good :)
<fromoze> wine --> vino! v
<Fraeon> cedega --> champagne
<TestMAD> un cerveza por favor
<fromoze> TestMAD: bad option!
<TestMAD> hehe.
<fromoze> una cerveza y un pincho por favor!
<other|study> pincho?
<TestMAD> peanuts?
<other|study> woman?
<TestMAD> guy?
<other|study> hope not?
<TestMAD> hehe
<TestMAD> same here
<fromoze> pincho: something solid to take with bear: peanuts, tortilla, chips...
<TestMAD> i was right
<TestMAD> yea
<fromoze> croquetas, bombas, palometas
<other|study> i was wrong :(
<fromoze> you wasn't wrong... 
<TestMAD> in a kinky way he wasnt wrong
<TestMAD> lol
<other|study> lol
<TestMAD> course thats how most men like thier women..with beer
<other|study> any set release date for breezy yet?
<fromoze> isn't really polite to ask for a pincho to a woman... but she'll understand xD
<fromoze> pincho literally is a pic 
<other|study> fromoze: elaborate on spanish women ;)
<fromoze> :P
<TestMAD> i need a good newsgroup app for kubuntu
<buz> binary or text?
<TestMAD> both
<buz> klibido is quite acceptable for binary, as for text, there are many
<TestMAD> i was just lookin at kilibido
<TestMAD> support for nzb?
<buz> should have as of a few months
<TestMAD> ok
<TestMAD> kewl
<fromoze> Are there women in this channel?
<TestMAD> trying to limit the reason i have for dual booting
<other|study> sometimes, sometimes not
<fromoze> nice
<TestMAD> my wife was yesterday
<TestMAD> we're both trying to get into linux.
<fromoze> I'd like to see a sexual normalization on free-software communities..
<TestMAD> so would every other linux geek thats stuck to his pc
<TestMAD> lool
<fromoze> well don't misunderstand me :P
<other|study> why are you and your wife converting to linux TestMAD 
<other|study> fromoze: of course not :p
<other|study> fromoze: you just want a pincho ;)
<TestMAD> well.
<fromoze> xD
<fromoze> you're so bad with me :'(
<TestMAD> she hates the way windows looks
<TestMAD> likes the way kde looks.
<other|study> fromoze: lol :)
<TestMAD> she installed litestep and a kde theme to get what she wanted
<TestMAD> and i said y not go the whole way
<TestMAD> and she said ok
<other|study> TestMAD: i see.
<TestMAD> besides..linux needs more support from the home user base
<other|study> women..weird..
<TestMAD> as more home users use linux more software will be ported
<eolo> always problem with java runtime
<TestMAD> and thats always a good thing
<other|study> sure is
<eolo> i can't find the address of the repository; ihave an amd64 !!!!!!
<eolo> for java
<TestMAD> adobe is my one affliction
<TestMAD> gotta have CS2. it pays the bills
<buz> better to get a win or mac box then
<TestMAD> ehh..i only have a CS2 job like 2 or 3 times a month.
<TestMAD> and i usually finish in about 3 days
<TestMAD> rest of the time i would be in linnux
<TestMAD> so dual booting is ok
<TestMAD> it would just be nice to to dual boot
<TestMAD> i could always get crossover office tho
<TestMAD> that woudl fix my problem
<other|study> eolo: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp how difficult can it be.. you don't depend on the repos.
<TestMAD> does crossover have a free cvs?
<other|study> eolo: besides that, i gave you a site with mirrors of java for linux earlier
<_gdh> eolo: apt-get install java-package, download the binary from the URL other|study posted, and 'make-jpkg jre-1.5...blablabla.bin'
<_gdh> eolo: that will make a nice .deb for you :)
<eolo> you gave me but there's not a version for amd64
<other|study> eolo: there is.
<other|study> eolo: just for your information, the java for amd64 is still not completely ported.
<TestMAD> so how should i partition up this 80,20 and 12 gig for use with ubuntu and winxp?
<eolo> and what happens if i install it
<other|study> you'll have the JRE 1.5.0.4 but the java plugin and java webstart aren't available yet
<other|study> for amd64
<seth_k> TestMAD: 15GB apiece for the OSes, 1GB for swap, and the rest a big datadrive on FAT32?
<TestMAD> hmm..
<other|study> depends TestMAD, how much do you need for windows?
<TestMAD> fat32 would hold windows and linux apps?
<sotyri> I have a question:
<sotyri> i have 2 computer, one with the connesion DSL and Windows xp such as operative system, and antoehrone, with Kubuntu and in network with the first
<other|study> i'd just use the 12GB for windows, the 20GB for linux, and partition the 80 into a 65/15, 65 linux, 15 fat32 for windows+linux
<sotyri> how can i share the file on  widows to KUBUNTU?
<TestMAD> yea..that sounds nice
<other|study> TestMAD: but it solely depends on how much you need for each OS 
<other|study> TestMAD: i have a 45 and a 120. the 45 split into 20/25, 20 for XP, 25 split into 200mb /boot, 2gb swap 22gb /, 120 for /home
<TestMAD> the 12gig is slow
<fromoze> sotyri: you can use samba
<TestMAD> i was thinking of 20 for kubuntu, then 60 for share, and 20 for xp
<other|study> TestMAD: and the xp is fat32, the rest ext3
<fromoze> or if it's just files, ftp :)
<seth_k> you don't want /home on a FAT32 partition, because your permissions will get screwed up
<TestMAD> right
<TestMAD> well..xp will be used for some games..my son like halo alot.
<jeanluc> thats all I use windows for
<jeanluc> gaming
<TestMAD> and ill use it for CS2
<jeanluc> photoshop
<jeanluc> or counter stirke?
<TestMAD> yea
<TestMAD> PS
<jeanluc> :P
<jeanluc> I use wine for that
<other|study> TestMAD: 20 GB should be enough then i suppose
<TestMAD> dont like CS
<jeanluc> I never really leared to use gimp
<TestMAD> ok.now then. the data drive.
<TestMAD> faat32?
<TestMAD> that way i can share data between linux and xp
<other|study> TestMAD: you could format the 12gb one as fat32. that way xp would have more and could be shared
<TestMAD> yea.
<TestMAD> so give the whole 80 to linux then the 20 and 12 to xp
<other|study> TestMAD: sounds good. and the 20 and the 12 as fat32 
<TestMAD> ok.
<TestMAD> linux does read/write of fat32?
<other|study> yes, fully supported
<TestMAD> k..that sounds the way to go then
<TestMAD> what nvidia drivers for ubunto should i use?
<other|study> i dont know.. <<ati
<seth_k> sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<TestMAD> heh
<TestMAD> well i didnt know if the ubuntu ones or the nvidia 7667 ones were better
<TestMAD> er..i should say more stable
<seth_k> oh
<seth_k> I discourage installing the official nVidia ones, since you can't package-manage them
<seth_k> but if you have a newer card, they will work better
<TestMAD> 6600gt
<seth_k> yeah, the 7667 would give you more fps probably, but I hear they are kind of unstable
<TestMAD> thats what i heard too
<seth_k> imo, use hoary drivers now, wait for breezy, which will have the latest and greatest
<TestMAD> so i wasnt to sure
<TestMAD> whens breezy?
<other|study> sometime around in october
<TestMAD> cool..so not too far away
<TestMAD> whats the console irc app?
<other|study> irssi ?
<TestMAD> ok
<TestMAD> im gonna have to use it
<other|study> why
<TestMAD> since i wont get desktop
<other|study> heh?
<TestMAD> nvidia drivers
<TestMAD> they dont install
<TestMAD> so i dont get a desktop up
<TestMAD> i have to ctrl alt f1 to console
<TestMAD> and install them
<TestMAD> well..time to convert ntfs to fat32
<TestMAD> eeeww..
<TestMAD> i hope all my data will be good afterwards
<TestMAD> i got too much stuff on the pc.
<TestMAD> time to break out the dvdr's
<stibby> how do you mount a drive if you have two scsi drives? how would it know which drive "sda2" was on?
<jjesse> reload kubututu and trying to do an apt-get dist-upgrade and i'm get getting an erro about a MD5Sum mismatch?
<seth_k> stibby: sd => removable media, A => first drive, 2 => second partition
<seth_k> jjesse: US archive is messed up
<jjesse> so what should i do?
<seth_k> jjesse: kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<seth_k> change all "http://us.archive.ubuntu..." to "http://archive.ubuntu..."
<seth_k> basically remove the "us."
<seth_k> then save, reload, and upgrade
<jjesse> the lastest version of kde is 3.4 correct?
<seth_k> no
<seth_k> 3.4.1, and you can find the sources lines by clicking that link in /topic
<seth_k> jjesse: you just installed a fresh Kubuntu?
<seth_k> from the CD?
<jjesse> yup
<seth_k> can you check kcontrol -> Desktop -> Window Behavior : "Move" Tab > [ ]  Allow moving and resizing of maximized windows
<seth_k> is it checked or unchecked by default
<jjesse> unchecked
<seth_k> right, thanks
* seth_k updates this bug
<Frank_dot> is kde 3.4.1 worth it? any problems?
<seth_k> none, it's just bugfixes
<seth_k> imo very worth it, it fixes some nasty issues
<jjesse> y
<hussam> Riddell: are you there?
<Frank_dot> ok great like what?
<seth_k> especially the one where you can't edit stuff in kcontrol because every time you input the root password, it sends you back to kcontrol home
<seth_k> also the konqueror crashes
<hussam> seth_k: are you a kde developer?
<TestMAD> so what version of kde somes with kubuntu?
<seth_k> 3.4, TestMAD 
<TestMAD> ahh.
<seth_k> 3.4.1 is available for supported download from the Kubuntu devs. So you don't have to be afraid of upgrading, it's been tested and is supported.
<seth_k> hussam: I develop for KDE, but am not a KDE developer :P
<seth_k> e.g. I work on things that have to do with KDE, but not officially, and not for KDE
<hussam> seth_k:I'm facing this bug in kde 3.4.1 It was fixed in branch a coupkle of days ago. http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=106922
<hussam> seth_k: can we have the fix for http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=106922 for kubuntu's kde 3.4.1?
<Frank_dot> what package takes care of everything for kde 3.4.1?
<seth_k> hussam: no fixes will get backported to hoary. Breezy comes out in October and will include that fix (and KDE 3.5)
<seth_k> Frank_dot: see /topic for the link about KDE 3.4.1, then add the sources found there, and do an upgrade
<hussam> seth_k: oh so we won't get kde 3.4.2?
<Frank_dot> seth_k: upgrade, right
<seth_k> hussam: if there is one, the Kubuntu devs will probably go for it. But if not, you'll have to wait until Breezy.
<seth_k> hussam: you might ask in #kubuntu-devel where the devs hang out
<hussam> ok, I thought kde 3.4.1 was supoported with fixes. I should have probably stayed with kde 34.0 then.
<Riddell> hussam: hi
<hussam> Riddell: I submitted https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12096
<mikl> apt keeps complaining about not beeing able to upgrade my kernel - how do I fix that?
<hussam> Riddell: It's a dupe of http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=106922
<hussam> Riddell: but  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=106922 has been fixed, can we get this fix for kde 3.4.1 on kubuntu?
<Riddell> hussam: I'll take a look
<Riddell> hussam: poke me if I don't get back on it
<hussam> Riddell: Ok thank you. :)
<seth_k> Riddell: btw, what's the procedure for applying for editbugs? I've submitted some and confirmed some and patched a couple... wouldn't use it a whole lot, but would be nice to mark the occasional dupe or invalid.
<Riddell> seth_k: you can confirm but you can't mark as dupe?
<seth_k> Riddell: that's right
<Riddell> seth_k: weird.  not sure what the procedure is, best ask in ubuntu-devel
<seth_k> alright, thanks Riddell.
<TestMAD> is it wise to have linux and xp on the same drive?
<seth_k> yeah, no worries there. I do it all the time
<TestMAD> k.
<mikl> please, somebody help me fix this problem: http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/1125
<LoKiT0> seth_k hello
<seth_k> hi LoKiT0 
<LoKiT0> i was reading your lines , thanks i just did it too
<seth_k> mikl: what happens if you force-install the kernel?
<seth_k> just did what too, LoKiT0? :)
<LoKiT0> upgrading to kde 3.4.1
<seth_k> ah, good show
<LoKiT0> but i having problems editing .list
<LoKiT0> i don`t know how to use sudo
<TestMAD> how should i go about partioning this drive?
<seth_k> to edit sources.list, run the command:
<seth_k> kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<TestMAD> i want 70 at the front for kubuntu and 10 at the end for xp
<seth_k> TestMAD: can you be destructive? blow away all data on it?
<TestMAD> yea
<seth_k> okay, then you should just partition during the install
<seth_k> choose a manual partition
<TestMAD> ok.
<seth_k> however, you should install Windows first
<TestMAD> ok?
<LoKiT0> i got it
<LoKiT0> lol
<seth_k> because Windows doesn't play nice with Linux already on a drive
<seth_k> it'll wipe out Grub
<TestMAD> hehe
<TestMAD> k
<seth_k> XP?
<TestMAD> yea
<TestMAD> xp64
<seth_k> rock
<mikl> seth_k: apt goes into an infinite loop :(
<seth_k> okay, it includes a partitioner too
<seth_k> so I would wipe the drive with it
<seth_k> make a 10GB part for Windows
<mikl> or, it stops after x iterations or so :)
<seth_k> and maybe 5GB FAT for a share point
<seth_k> then leave the rest unpartitioned
<seth_k> then when installing Kubuntu, choose "use unpartitioned space"
<seth_k> and it will make your swap partition etc.
<TestMAD> got a 20gig for share
<mikl> seth_k: it keeps repeating the stuff about beeing unable to create initrd image
<seth_k> okay, word
<TestMAD> thnx..bbl..gonna start this now
<seth_k> mikl: you are using Hoary?
<mikl> seth_k: breezy, currently, but I had the same problem on hoary
<seth_k> mikl: okay. Just wondering since you were using that .12 kernel
<seth_k> and you really have an smp system?
<mikl> no, I have a ht system, however :)
<seth_k> right
<seth_k> okay, let's see your /etc/fstab. Something is there is wrong
<seth_k> *in there
<mikl> seth_k: ok, I've updated the posting wth my fstab: http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/1125
<seth_k> you are missing a pass on /dev/hda2
<seth_k> dunno if that would do anything
<hussam> ok bye folks
<seth_k> er, no you aren't
<seth_k> i'm blind
<seth_k> or pastebin wraps, rather
<mikl> ah, I thought not :)
<seth_k> okay, every page i'm pulling up on this error suggests that your root partition has changed addresses, and your fstab hasn't been updated
<seth_k> are you sure that hda2 is your root partition?
<mikl> pretty sure, since the system boots with that fstab
<seth_k> nope, it boots because of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<seth_k> that's what I thought too
<seth_k> but apparently you can get away with having the wrong root in fstab
<seth_k> if your grub settings are right
<seth_k> UNTIL you run a mkinitrd
<mikl> okay, I'll check
<mikl> now, that's odd
<mikl> seth_k: my root-partition is in fact hdb1
<seth_k> word
<mikl> that "might" be the cause of the problem :)
<mikl> I never knew that it was possible to boot with an erraneous fstab
<seth_k> b/c grub is responsible for mounting your boot partition
<seth_k> s/boot/root
<mikl> ah, well. Thank you :)
<seth_k> glad I could help :)
<seth_k> have a good day
<mikl> ah, you too
<LoKiT0> seth_k i got now 
<seth_k> great
<LoKiT0> just do a restart 
<LoKiT0> i don`t have to edit the X conf?
<seth_k> if you just upgraded KDE, just sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart is enough methinks
<fromoze> crtl+shit+backspace :)
<LoKiT0> ok 
<LoKiT0> brb
<fromoze> kdm will be restarted to
<seth_k> he's gonna come back and have been working on his doctoral thesis :P
<seth_k> which is now gone
<dooglio> wow, i like that Twisted Pastebin
<dooglio> nicely done
<seth_k> well, your computer did not explode it appears
<LoKiTo> lol
<LoKiTo> is good 
<LoKiTo> but the resolution 
<LoKiTo> is horible
<fromoze> fromoze's way isn't too much dangerous xD
<seth_k> do you have an intel chipset?
<LoKiTo> nvidia
<seth_k> @ LoKiTo 
<seth_k> mmkay
<seth_k> has your resolution ever worked?
<LoKiTo> yes it was at 1600
<seth_k> until just now?
<LoKiTo> before the restart
<seth_k> heh
<seth_k> sweet
<LoKiTo> now at
<seth_k> kdesu kwrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf and make sure your Monitor has HorizSync and VertRefresh lines
<LoKiTo> 640
<seth_k> or whatever they're called nowadays
<LoKiTo> lol
<LoKiTo> ok
<LoKiTo> i remember that , fedora gave me that too
<LoKiTo> wow i did got my monitor info
<LoKiTo> but like you say no horiz lines
<seth_k> what monitor do you have? model # too, please
<LoKiTo> im reading the info on the web
<LoKiTo> Horizontal scan range
<LoKiTo>   30 kHz to 107 kHz (automatic)
<LoKiTo> Vertical scan range
<LoKiTo>   48 Hz to 120 Hz
<seth_k> righto
<seth_k> so stuff those in
<seth_k> HorizSync 30-107
<seth_k> VertRefresh 48-120
<seth_k> they go in the Monitor section
<LoKiTo> 	Monitor		"DELL P991"
<LoKiTo> 	DefaultDepth	24
<LoKiTo> ok
<LoKiTo> brb
<jpatrick> Othernoob
<jpatrick> :P
<lokito> uff
<lokito> lol
<lokito> scary
<lokito> din`t work 
<lokito> din`t even start at all , so i have to remember the path you gave me 
<lokito> to
<lokito> edit 
<lokito> the file again
<seth_k> haha ouch
<lokito> and remove
<lokito> the lines
<seth_k> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is probably your next step then
<lokito> lol
<seth_k> KDE isn't at fault here, you must have changed something else since the last time you rebooted
<lokito> maybe i din`t put those lines
<lokito> the way other are
<lokito> cuz other lines
<lokito> got .
<lokito> and sings
<lokito> you think if i download and install
<lokito> the nvidia drivers
<lokito> should work
<fromoze> the fromoze's way to get the nvidia drivers is: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable :)
<lokito> nice
<lokito> Let me see
<lokito> thanks
<dooglio> you also need to select the "restricted" driver stuff for nvidia drivers
<lokito> brb
* dooglio does not use the nvidia closed source drivers, however
<dooglio> they just don't work on my laptop :/
<lokito> ok nvidia is working
<lokito> got the wallpaper at start
<lokito> but still the same reso
<dooglio> the only nvidia driver that worked for me was version 6111
<dooglio> the others don't work
<dooglio> but I had to add a special modeline to get full resolution for me
<dooglio> because I have an XGA (1280x800)
<lokito> can you paste your lines here
<lokito> and tell me where and after what you put then
<lokito> your vertical and horizon lines
<dooglio> lokito: sure
<dooglio> hang on
<dooglio> It
<dooglio> seems that apache/mod_proxy is bypassing the ssl encryption and is answering
<dooglio> rats
<dooglio> 	Modeline	"1280x800@60" 83.91 1280 1312 1624 1656 800 816 824 841
<dooglio> this is my full xorg.conf file:
<dooglio> http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/1126
<dooglio> but this is the software "nv" driver
<dooglio> for the most part, you should be able to just replace the "nv" line with "nvidia"
<jeanluc> well
<jeanluc> HELLO
<jeanluc> MY FIREJNDS
<dooglio> salut jeanluc
<testmad> seth_k: you available?
<dooglio> lokito: did that help?
<lokito> im gonna let you know in 1 min
<lokito> brb
<lokito> niceeeeeeeeeeeeee
<lokito> thank you very much sr
<dooglio> nice!
<dooglio> glad it worked
<dooglio> modelines are your friend
<lokito> i can see that
<lokito> this distro is way better than fedora
<explode> what group allows sudo?
<explode> the group sudo wont allow it
<dooglio> lokito: I agree
<dooglio> i like this distro better than Debian too, for desktop machines
<fromoze> explode: visudo
<explode> adduser: The group `visudo' does not exist
<fromoze> explode: the sudo group doesn't exist, may be add users to admin and then use visudo
<fromoze> explode: sudo visudo :)
<explode> my user cant sudo
<explode> how do i allow him
<fromoze> isn't the first user you create?
<fromoze> only the first user can admin the system
<explode> 'works
<explode> 'worwell
<explode> i deleted the user
<explode> by accedent
<explode> and cant login as root.
<explode> lol
<fromoze> how did you delect him?
<fromoze> are you sure you do it? 
<fromoze> try: su username
<explode> i did
<explode> im positive
<explode> i didnt know it was taht user
<explode> and i deleted him
<explode> and now im on another users acount
<testmad_> grrr...irssi sux or something
<explode> craeted a user via root login and terminole
<explode> lolo
<explode> anyways
<explode> what group do i need to add this user to make him the admin?
<fromoze> have you the live cd?
<explode> no
<explode> i have internet and the cd
<explode> :P
<explode> its ok
<explode> i have it controleeed
<fromoze> visudo is a program to add user to sudo
<explode> i can do what i ned :P
<explode> he has sudo
<testmad_> can any one help me install nvidia drivers?
<explode> i added himt o admin group
<explode> testmad
<explode> nvidia has drivers 4 lkinux
<explode> and instruction
<explode> try apt-get install nvidia
<fromoze> exect visudo please explode 
<testmad_> ok..im stuck in console
<fromoze> then go to the last line
<testmad_> and newbie
<fromoze> testmad_: "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" and then restart x's
<testmad_> ok..is there a way to install the ones from nvidias website from console?
<testmad_> i need the grfx drivers and platform drivers
<fromoze> the onves from nvidia? download it, stop kdm exec the installer and restart kdm
<testmad_> hehe..can it be done from console?? texxt based browsing??
<fromoze> yea, use links
<testmad_> ??
<kinfo> what?
<fromoze> apt-get install links, then links www.nvidia..com and browse ;)
<testmad_> ok..
<explode> wowowoowowo
<explode> cooool
<fromoze> explode: it's ok?
<explode> yes
<explode> 'lol
<explode> whats links do
<explode> :P
<fromoze> is a text based browser
<explode> wow
<explode> coool
<explode> ::||
<explode> lol
<buz> is there any useable wysiwyg html editor besides nvu for linux?
<explode> USE MOZILLA!
<explode> nvu rocks.
<buz> it produces broken code
<explode> buz use wine to install dreamweaver
<explode> :P
<buz> and knows jack shit about css, reall
<explode> openoffice can
<fromoze> quanta plus :)
<buz> +y
<gdh_> buz: Quanta?
<buz> quanta's VPE mode only shows me a white screen???
<gdh_> Buz: yeh, I never had much luck with it :)
<buz> VPL sorry
<gdh_> and dreamweaver doesn't run on Wine
<explode> it does gdh
<gdh_> not MX 2004 anyway
<explode> my freind hsa it running.
<explode> mx 2004
<buz> doesn't really matter which one
<buz> the newer ones are all basically the same
<gdh_> explode: he should document how he did it, then :)
<explode> ok
<testmad_> does links use gui??
<explode> he is lazy :P
<buz> and i need it mostly to get a rough idea how the site was built
<testmad_> or is it all text based?
<fromoze> testmad_: np
<fromoze> testmad_: all text based
<testmad_> then y i get a blank screen?
<explode> dude
<explode> links
<fromoze> did you do links www.nvidia.com?
<explode> tahts cool
<explode> exept no images
<explode> lol
<testmad_> no..just links..sorry
<testmad_> how do i exit it?
<explode> um
<explode> ctrl c
<fromoze> explode: try w3m :)
<explode> w3m?
<fromoze> try
<explode> what is the diffrence with that :P
<explode> what is it
<fromoze> on the konsole
<explode> AHH!
<explode> :P
<explode> wow
<explode> nice
<explode> colorful
<explode> :P
<gdh_> I find w3m a little more intuituve for text-based browsing... 
<gdh_> testmad_: does F10 give you a menu?
<explode> can the isp tell what u are loking at
<explode> i can barely
<explode> lol
<testmad_> i got the driver
<explode> nono
<explode> ..
<_michael> I downloaded a Theme Manager theme from kde-look.org and opened my theme manager and clicked install theme - the theme showed up but withou preview. When I clicked apply it didn't change anything. What am I doing wrong?
<explode> can my isp tell im at google.com
<explode> because it looks like tezxt
<explode> lol
<testmad_> now..where did it put it?
<explode> OMG I FROGT
<explode> i got to change themes
<explode> lol
<explode> um
<explode> i cant install firefox!!
<explode> package system wont let it install
<jpatrick> why not?
<explode> omg what do i ever do?
<explode> :P
<jpatrick> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<explode> yes
<explode> i know
<explode> but iw ant to kynaptic it
<explode> i wan tot fix kynamtic anyways
<jpatrick> just get the konsole out
<jpatrick> I'm getting Breezy right now
<explode> i cant
<explode> it says unmet depences
<explode> when i try to apt get install firefox
<jpatrick> hmm...
<explode>   mozilla-firefox: Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.9.0) but it is not installable
<seth_k> testmad_: back
<jpatrick> mozilla-firefox
<explode>                    Depends: libbonobo2-0 (>= 2.8.0) but it is not installable
<explode>                    Depends: libbonoboui2-0 (>= 2.5.4) but it is not installable
<explode>                    Depends: libgconf2-4 (>= 2.9) but it is not installable
<jpatrick> weird
<explode>                    Depends: libgnome2-0 (>= 2.8.0) but it is not installable
<_michael> ne1 got advice for me?
<explode>                    Depends: libgnomecanvas2-0 (>= 2.6.0) but it is not installable
<explode>                    Depends: libgnomeui-0 (>= 2.8.0) but it is not installable
<seth_k> explode, please do not paste here
<explode>                    Depends: libgnomevfs2-0 (>= 2.9.90) but it is not installable
<explode>                    Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.6.0) but it is not installable
<jpatrick> we get the picture
<explode>                    Depends: libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.8.1) but it is not installable
<explode> E: Broken packages
<explode> sorry!!
<explode> i said sorry..
<seth_k> explode: etiquette is to use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<explode> :| people these days
* mode/#Kubuntu [+o seth_k]  by ChanServ
<seth_k> explode: it's not people these days, it's common sense
<jpatrick> cool
<seth_k> that's all
<seth_k> no problems
<explode> ....
<explode> many channels i come from allow pasting.
<explode> expecially if its an error with their program.
<explode> :|
<testmad_> seth_k: im having trouble installign this nvidia driver
<jpatrick> well don't paste books into the channel
<explode> in the topic i dont see no pasting soryr.
<seth_k> I guess this is your first time on ubuntu's channels, sorry. All Ubuntu channels ask that you use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com for more than 4 lines of paste.
<explode> anyways
<explode> how doi fix this
<seth_k> this helps to keep the channel clear
<explode> k
* mode/#Kubuntu [-o seth_k]  by seth_k
<_michael> what channel can help me with theme manager
<explode> kde
<explode> #kde
<testmad_> i d/led the driver and when i try to run it its sayin no filename found
<explode> heh
<seth_k> testmad_: hoary?
<testmad_> no..nvidia.com drivers
<seth_k> _michael: what's your issue?
<explode> so, how can i fizx this depency issue
<_michael> I downloaded a Theme Manager theme from kde-look.org and opened my theme manager and clicked install theme - the theme showed up but withou preview. When I clicked apply it didn't change anything. What am I doing wrong?
<zaudragon> hello!
<explode> HI!
<explode> :P
<jpatrick> hi
* zaudragon is finally on Kubuntu
<zaudragon> this r0x0rz
<seth_k> _michael: possibly not made for kde 3.4, or a bad theme. Try another
<explode> YAY!
<seth_k> word, zaudragon :)
<seth_k> explode: are you running hoary + backports?
<explode> hoary
<zaudragon> just getting used to it though
<explode> dont know what backports is
<jpatrick> I'm 19 minutes away from getting Breezy :)
<_michael> I've tried about 5 - sum tarballs and sum theme files
<zaudragon> hmmm
<seth_k> _michael: #kde is your best bet then, imo
<zaudragon> does Kubuntu support Airport cards?
<_michael> k
<buz> are there backports from breezy for hoary or what
<jpatrick> all of them
<jpatrick> I think
<buz> n
<buz> no
<buz> airport express is not supported
<seth_k> explode: it looks like you do not have universe enabled
<explode> nope
<buz> or whatever the 54mbit variety is called
<explode> .etc/sources.list right?
<seth_k> explode: kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<testmad_> seth_k: got it to run..but it said that im runnin an xserver and i need to quit to install the drivers..what is it talking about?
<explode> or nano.
<explode> lol
<seth_k> or nano, if you prefer :D
<zaudragon> buz: well I have an Airport Extreme base station (102.11g) and an Airport Extreme card (102.11g)
<buz> and that works?
<buz> last i heard people where bitching
<seth_k> testmad_: You need to use CTRL ALT F1 and switch to a terminal. Log in and type "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop"
<buz> were
<testmad_> k
<seth_k> testmad_: you can then proceed with installation
<explode>  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<zaudragon> buz: nope does not work :D
<seth_k> testmad_: then use sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start to get back to X
<explode> it looks enabled
<seth_k> explode: take out the us.
<zaudragon> buz: just asking, and giving more information
<seth_k> explode: so http://archive.ubuntu
* zaudragon is quite content with the Ethernet he has now
<seth_k> explode: and do that with all us. lines
<explode> k
<seth_k> explode: us. archive has heavy issues
<buz> thats what remembered
<buz> the access point is no issue, but the airport extreme card isn't supported
<explode> why no us
<explode> i like usa
<explode> :P
<buz> afaik, plain 11mbit airport does work
<seth_k> explode: me too :P but the US machine is broken
<explode> machine?
<explode> its a machine?
<explode> 1 machine?
<explode> still dosnt work
<explode> same errors
<seth_k> reload
<seth_k> sudo apt-get update
<explode> efven after removal of us and apt-get update
<seth_k> hmm
<explode> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/314567
<seth_k> explode: how about your sources.list? 
<testmad_> ok..now i need to install gcc.
<testmad_> how?
<seth_k> testmad_: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<testmad_> ok
<testmad_> thnx
<explode> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/314569
<zaudragon> w00t!
<explode> WHAT!
<explode> :P
<zaudragon> finally made Kopete look the way I like it :D
<explode> kowhoa?
<explode> what is that
<testmad_> ok..now i need kubuntus kernal source
<seth_k> Kopete is the KDE Instant Messenger
<explode> oh in kubuntu is ther a dvd player or do i need to download one?
<testmad_> err.source tree
<seth_k> explode: Kaffeine will do it
<explode> kool
<explode> anyone know why i cant get mozilla
<explode> is kubuntu AGAINSRT firefox?
<explode> !!!
<ubotu> rumour has it, ! is what u add before a sentence to talk to me
<explode> lol, 
<testmad_> hehe
<seth_k> explode: hahahahaah
<seth_k> explode: you have no main repos!
<explode> why dosnt firefox come with kubuntu by defualt
<explode> like it does with redhat
<seth_k> b/c KDE uses Konqueror
<seth_k> firefox comes with Ubuntu
<seth_k> Konqueror comes with Kubuntu
<explode> how will i ever fix?
<seth_k> ?? sources.list
<kinfo> [sources.list]  example /etc/apt/sources.list with all official repositories plus KDE 3.4.1 and Koffice 1.4 from kubuntu.org can be found at: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/303802
<testmad_> seth_k: how do i install kubuntu source?
<seth_k> kinfo has the sources.list you should use, explode 
<seth_k> then apt-get update and you're good to go!
<explode> YAY!
<seth_k> testmad_: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-2.6.10-5
<explode> WORKS
<explode> <3 seth_k 
<testmad_> k
<seth_k> testmad_: add your version on the end
<seth_k> like -386, -k7, -686
<explode> its most likely -386
<explode> :P
<explode> wow i think there is something wrong with konversation
<seth_k> testmad_: ask yourself, do you really need the new drivers, and not just Hoary's version?
<seth_k> explode: why so?
<explode> it has time down to the milli-milli second
<explode> :|
<seth_k> lol
<buz> is there any gui tool to develop regex on kde?
<explode> like the trillisecond?
<explode> or the quadrasecond
<explode> lol
<seth_k> buz: there is
<seth_k> buz: it is called KRegExpEditor and is in universe
<explode> or OR the penisecond
<buz> thanks
<explode> wow
<explode> :P
<testmad_> hmm..says unable to find current kernal source tree
<explode> if u think kubuntu sucks raise ure hand >> *gets out the shotgun*
<explode> :P
<testmad_> seth_k: you were the one that said they would be better.
<seth_k> testmad_: but unstable, possibly. Plus hard to install. You will also need `sudo aptitude install linux-source-2.6.10`
<buz> seth_k: perfekt
<explode> if u think winblows is better then linux raise ure hand >> *gets out the atomic bomb*
<explode> :P
<seth_k> buz: it's a handy tool; i use it a lot. Very well designed and easy-to-use
<buz> yeah
<explode> ok is there a way to make ure defualt browser firefox
<buz> activestate komodo had a really handy one
<explode> hehehehhe
<buz> but its closed source
<buz> and payware to boot
<explode> is there a linux anti-virus
<explode> :P
<buz> clamav
<explode> u dont need antivirus
<explode> i mean really?
<explode> do u?
<explode> lol
<fromoze> the only antivirus you need is common sense :)
<explode> there is viruses 4 linux
<explode> ?
<explode> lies there is not.
<explode> lol
<fromoze> there're some... but 
<seth_k> explode: there are no real viruses for linux. And as long as you do not run as root, you're safe anyways
<fromoze> not dangerous if you've common sense: don't use root user for daily use and don't install thing sent by a unknown person.
<seth_k> fromoze++
<jpatrick> I'm installing Breezy wooohooo
<seth_k> you must enjoy pain, jpatrick 
<buz> jpatrick: i wouldnt do that
<fromoze> jpatrick: !!!
<fromoze> remember!
<buz> not if its a box ou need
<explode> ohoh why is firefox icon ugly in linux
<explode> and nice in winblowz?
<explode> thats not fair
<explode> lool
<seth_k> explode: look on the forums, you can easily replace it. Takes two seconds
<fromoze> if problem with fonts dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg :D
<seth_k> it's because of Mozilla's licensing requirements.
<jpatrick> too late
<explode> HOW!
<explode> U MUST TELL ME
<jpatrick> Wow it's setting up fine
<seth_k> explode: don't shout. http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=58 has tons of tips.
<fromoze> seth_k: i don't understand fromoze++ :? 
<seth_k> fromoze: it's the IRC way of agreeing with someone
<seth_k> ++ is the increment operator
<explode> thank u
<explode> <3
<explode> omg
<testmad_> seth_k: this is aggrevating
<explode> when i click a link it opens in konquere
<testmad_> it still says that source tree wasnt found
<explode> cna i make it mozilla?
<fromoze> seth_k: ok.. I think I understand..
<jpatrick> Control Centre
<sbcl3> how come Konversation doens't let me copy text out of it with Ctrl C?
<sbcl3> and how to i change it? it doesn't look like its in the shortcuts section
<seth_k> sbcl3: it's a Konversation problem. Gotta use the mouse methinks
<jpatrick> explode: KDE Componentment -> Component Chooser
<seth_k> testmad_: there are lots of people on the forums who have installed them. Search for some threads there.
<testmad_> where does the source tree get installed to?
<seth_k>  /usr/src methinks
<testmad_> k
<hussam> how can I tell when Kubuntu was installed on a machine? does it keep record somwhere?
<hussam> an in the installation date
<lokito> brb
<explode> um i canged teh icons and it didint work :|
<seth_k> explode: you have to restart kicker
<seth_k> explode: "killall kicker && kicker" in terminal
<mart> hussam: grep Local /var/log/installer/messages
* mart assumes the log is always in English, but...
<hussam> Ok I got that. the installation date is 6th of June.
<testmad_> im bout ready to kick this pc
<explode> kill all
<explode> or can i just restart..
<explode> um a browser frooze
<explode> how do i fix this?
<mart> explode: click the close button, and wait for the dialog saying it's frozen, and kill it
<explode> k
<explode> lol
<mart> or Ctrl-Alt-Esc, and click the window
<explode> whoa
<explode> firefox wants me to upgrade the package
<explode> how :!
<explode> i just got it, isnt this the latest?
<explode> lol
<mart> muh!?! how did it ask you to upgrade?
<explode> um
<explode> i went to download an extention
<explode> firefox.com says im using ubuntu
<explode> with not the latest version
<explode> i have 1.0.2 the latest is 1.0.5
<explode> they said there is a bug report in ubuntu saying that they need to upgrade pacakges?
<explode> im confused :|
<explode> lol
<fromoze> Firefox has his own upgrade manager...
<seth_k> explode: you don't understand how Ubuntu works
<explode> nope
<explode> i dont
<explode> :P
<seth_k> all the fixes from Firefox 1.0.5 are backported into 1.0.2
<seth_k> but the version number does not change
<explode> yep BUT
<seth_k> so you're running like 1.0.2ubuntu5 or something
<explode> firefox .com dosnt reconize it
<seth_k> ?? firefox
<kinfo> [firefox]  If you cannot install themes or extensions, go to about:config in Firefox and search for "vendorsub". Change the number to "1.0.4" and restart Firefox
<othernoob> the backporting is idiotic ;)
<explode> so how do i download extensions :|
<explode> k
<explode> i think so to.
<explode> backporting ?
<explode> puh.
<explode> vendorsub isnt in here?
<mart> vendorSub
<explode> app version u mean?
<explode> app.version ..
<explode> tehre is noi such variable vendorsub
<seth_k> yes there is
<seth_k> general.useragent.vendorSub
<explode> oh
<explode> but mine says 1.0 :P
<seth_k> like it says, SEARCH for vendorsub and change it to 1.0.4
<explode> well it worked
<explode> :P
<sbcl3> are there any graphical programs for sfv checking? its a drag to keep typing at this terminal...i've got tons of .svf files to check
<seth_k> sfv or svf
<sbcl3> sfv
<seth_k> cksfv or cfv will both do what you need
<seth_k> although not sure if they have guis
<sbcl3> i have both of those :(
<seth_k> hehe
<sbcl3> they don't have guis
<mart> but that's what bash has for loops for :)
<seth_k> write a bash script to do it for you then
<sbcl3> there just has to be one somewhere...
<mart> really, writing a bit of bash is probably gonna be faster than finding it
<sbcl3> i don't know bash
<testmad_> ok
<testmad_> umm
<testmad_> nvidia.coms drivers blow
<testmad_> time to use ubuntu's
<testmad_> wait..how do i do a symlink?
<testmad_> and what is it
<mart> testmad_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symlink
<testmad_> cant click..in console
<testmad_> but thnx..will use links
<seth_k> symlink is ln -s
<testmad_> see..these nvidia drivers cant find the source at /usr/src/linux
<testmad_> which is ok
<testmad_> cus uts nt there
<testmad_> so i tell it where to look
<testmad_> /usr/src/
<testmad_> and says cant find it
<mart> well, which directory under /usr/src is it in?
<ray_> anyone here?
<ray_> does anybody know why i have to wait when changing sound applications for them to work?
<testmad_> ok..figuring it out more
<mart> ray_: probably one application is holding /dev/dsp open
<seth_k> man ln, testmad_ 
<ray_> mart, yeah thats what i think....anyway to stop that?
<mart> ray_: well, which app?
<mart> hmm, lsof /dev/snd/* maybe
<trograin> How do I install a .binfile?
<ray_> mart, well for example if i am using juk or xmms then try any other sound app after that i have to wait a minute for it to work....it didnt do this with gnome
<trograin> I downloaded the newest java shitt to be isntalled so I cn run limewire
<mart> ray_: kde apps use artsd, which holds open the sound device
<trograin> but I dont have a clue how to use the file
<mart> ray_: so switching to non-kde apps is sometimes an arse
<mart> ray_: either run xmms via "artsdsp xmms"
<ray_> mart, k
<trograin> anyone. How do I run a .bin file? need to be able to install the jre platform that is a .bin file
<trograin> ayone???
<gdh_> chmod a+x filename.bin
<mart> ray_: or see http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/index.php/Setting_up_Dmix_for_ALSA
<gdh_> then ./filename.bin
<trograin> but I allready tryed with sudo
<ray_> mart, i actually found something in the control center
<trograin> shouldnt that go no matter if you chmod or not?
<gdh_> trograin: no
<trograin> aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh, okey
<trograin> thanx
<trograin> :D
<thania> hi - can anyone tell me if there is a way to switch to root in kubuntu?
<ray_> mart, under souns system there is a option on how long it keeps the sound open
<trograin> use sudo
<trograin> or su
<thania> ok, but then I'm asked for a password
<mart> ray_: yeah, you could use that
<explode> k
<venda> Alt+F2 the kdesu command
<explode> i restarted and i get cant load sound driver, permissiond enied
<explode> what group do i need to be added as?
<trograin> wellll you can allways su yourself in to root in the shell and then simply create a password for root :D
<explode> im added to admin why cant i be added?
<trograin> then you will be able to login from loginmanager as root
<explode> i did
<gdh_> thania: you type in YOUR password
<explode> and i cant trograin 
<trograin> wonder why I can then :D
<thania> my password does not work
<ray_> mart, not sure if it is gonna work how i want but we will see
<gdh_> thania: then I don't know.
<testmad_> hmm
<testmad_> got it to try and compile the drivers now
<testmad_> but said it couldnt cus nvidia.ro or .ko somehting like that was missing
<thania> ok, then i take knoppix to become root
<ray_> so why do you guys use kubuntu instead of ubuntu?
<explode> hey
<explode> ok i added root to a passowrd
<explode> i try to login says root login not allowed :|
<testmad_> how do i see what kernel version i have?
<ray_> uname -r
<thania> testmad_: cat /proc/version
<explode> i got the automediaplayer extension in firefox but evetime i start firefox it ask me to configure it again and again and again??
<mart> explode: you weren't running it as root or something?
<thania> ok, kubuntu does not have a group wheel
<explode> no mart
<mart> explode: sounds like a firefox bug, or a bug with the extension
<explode> stop being smart
<explode> :P
<mart> explode: I wasn't.
<explode> no
<explode> smart
<explode> as in acting smart
<explode> as in knowing things
<mart> explode: I wasn't.
<explode> not as in sarcastic
<explode> :P
<mart> explode: I know what you meant - I was checking you weren't runing as root to make sure that the config files hadn't got the wrong permissions
<explode> ut oh
<explode> i think i did!
<explode> how doi fidx it?
<testmad_> ok..now it says that the kernel source doesnt match the current kernel and cant load nvidia.ko
<thania> bye - need restart
<mart> explode:  chown -R `whoami`.`whoami` ~/.mozilla
<testmad_> but it does
<explode> i dont want to make it only mypermiissions
<mart> that just makes you the owner of your own config files, what's the problem?
<explode>   /me dies
<explode> sh-3.00$ chown -R `explode`.`explode` ~/.mozilla
<explode> sh: explode: command not found
<explode> sh: explode: command not found
<explode> chown: `.': cannot omit both user and group
<explode> its only 4 lines dont yell at me.
<explode> lool
<mart> heh, whoami is a command
<explode> ohh
<explode> lol
<mart> I meant it literally
<explode> normally when there is a ''
<mart> so do chown -R explode.explode ~/.mozilla
<explode> means put ure name
<seth_k> mart: don't you use a : instead of . ?
<mart> explode: never seen that
<seth_k> or are they synonymous
<explode> !
<ubotu> I don't know, explode
<explode> im confused
<explode> someone just said i dont know to me"?
<explode> lol
<explode> !
<mart> seth_k: . works, never used :
<seth_k> you're talking to a bot, explode.
<explode> haha
<explode> ! <3 u
<seth_k> mart, okay. both work then. I've always used :
<ubotu> explode: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<seth_k> explode: do not mess with the bot
<explode> ok sorry
<explode> what does it do
<seth_k> things like this
<explode> !google mozilla
<ubotu> explode: I haven't a clue
<seth_k> !info mozilla-firefox
<ubotu> mozilla-firefox: (lightweight web browser based on Mozilla), section web, is optional. Version: 1.0.2-0ubuntu5 (hoary), Packaged size: 8581 kB, Installed size: 24100 kB
<explode> oh
<explode> ok
<explode> :S
<explode> !info dvd
<seth_k> explode: don't mess with the bot!
<explode> hmm
<seth_k> i'm serious
<explode> okok!
<explode> dang.
<explode> why does he respond to me if i say it anyways
<explode> if ure so worried.
<seth_k> it keys on !
<explode> WHY ARE U SO WORRIED?!
<seth_k> mart, /me goes to man chown to see if . and : are different
<explode> im not going to mess it up??
<crimsun> they're not different
<explode> i just asked it a basic question
<crimsun> . is deprecated in favour of :
<mart> seth_k: ok, man page says :
<seth_k> right, thanks crimsun
<mart> bah, that's a whole extra shift key :(
<seth_k> hehe
<testmad_> seth_k: y is it that these nv drivers say that i have a diferent kernel than the source that its using?
<seth_k> testmad_: what does uname -a say
<testmad_> 2.6.10-5-386
<testmad_> and source dir says.
<testmad_> 2.6.10-5
<testmad_> but i wouldnt se y that would be an issue
<testmad_> yea..the nvkernel couldnt compile cus my current kernel isnt built with the source files im tellign it to use
<testmad_> one question..can i still play doom at high settings with the ubuntu drivers?
<seth_k> I would assume so
<seth_k> the ubuntu nvidia drivers are not that outdated
<testmad_> good..cus im just gonna install them then
<testmad_> this is too much of a headache..
<testmad_> i ran out of cigarettes trying to mess with this..and i have no way to get more..
<ray_> testmad_, what are u trying to do?
<testmad_> needlesss to say i need to start finding shortcuts
<testmad_> install nvidia's 7667 drivers
<ray_> testmad_, did you look on the ubuntu page... thats how i got my drivers installed
<testmad_> yea..
<testmad_> and im following the directions
<ray_> did you edit /etc/X11/
<testmad_> i got headers and source both installed
<testmad_> y edit?
<ray_> cus i had to
<testmad_> for what?
<ray_> to get the drivers to work
<testmad_> i dont see y.
<explode> how do i remove this extension from firefox, i cant start it becuase of this problem
<testmad_> im not at that part anyways
<testmad_> im trying to get them to compile
<ray_> so X knows what driver to use
<ray_> ohh
<ray_> whats the error?
<testmad_> nvidia.ko cant load.
<testmad_> current kernel wasnt built using source provided
<explode> how do i remove this extension from firefox, i cant start it becuase of this problem ???
<ray_> testmad_, u got the wrong headers
<testmad_> nope
<ray_> testmad_, u couldnt find the binaries only the source?
<testmad_> unless there's 2.6.10-5-386 headers.
<testmad_> cus i got 2.6.10-5
<explode> !!!
<ubotu> from memory, ! is what u add before a sentence to talk to me
<ray_> what does it say when you do a uname -r
<explode> thats ure problem!!
<testmad_> 2.6.10-5-386
<ray_> so get those!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<explode> lol
<testmad_> i thought i didi
<testmad_> how do i get them again?
<ray_> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<testmad_> ahh
<testmad_> heheh
<testmad_> werked
<explode> exactly
<ray_> told ya
<explode> now my issue :P
<explode> how do i remove this extension from firefox, i cant start it becuase of this problem
<testmad_> now to edit the xorg file and then install the platform driversw
<testmad_> wait
<testmad_> ray_: what do i edit and what do i put in?
<testmad_> i was looking at the ubuntu drivers thing
<ray_> testmad_, not sure it should say on ubuntu page
<explode> 2 things how do i change my timezone
<testmad_> if you got a link post it pls
<ray_> testmad_, i thought you were following instructions?
<testmad_> yea..the ubuntu drivers one..i was about to do those..
<testmad_> but i was following instructions of seth
<ray_> what is the name of your card?
<testmad_> 6600gt
<ray_> testmad_, ok
<ray_> testmad_, did you install the drivers?
<testmad_> yea
<testmad_> they're done
<ray_> testmad_, and it doesnt work?
<testmad_> i dunno
<testmad_> how do i restart x?
<ray_> testmad_, just reboot..... then come back and let me know
<Jeezis> i <3 kubuntu
<testmad> didnt werk
<testmad> still got black screen
<ray_> testmad_, u should have just done a sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Jeezis> had a bit of a time getting the repositories straightened out, but now i am most satisfied :D
<testmad> hehe
<ray_> testmad, would have saved u alot of frustration
<testmad> i know
<testmad> i can still do that tho right?
<ray_> testmad, yeah
<testmad> do i need to remove the other stuff first?
<ray_> it wouldnt hurt
<testmad> you know what..
<testmad> just reinstall
<testmad> that way my net werks right too
<mart> correct abbreviation of "that is" is "i.e."?
<mart> is that the right punctuation?
<ray_> testmad, yeah thats always an option
<testmad> be back in a bit
<ray_> testmad, your using kubuntu right
<testmad> yea
<testmad> y?
<ray_> nice
<testmad> bb i a bit
<ray_> how long does it take for u to install
<testmad> reinstalling
<testmad> umm
<testmad> 10-15 minutes
<ray_> i will still be here prob 
<ray_> see ya
<testmad> later
<ray_> testmad is giving himself headaches
<seth_k> indeed
<ray_> nobody told him he could apt-get those drivers
<seth_k> I did
<seth_k> twice
<ray_> really
<seth_k> he insisted he wanted the newer ones
<ray_> whats the difference
<seth_k> [19:20]  <seth_k> testmad_: ask yourself, do you really need the new drivers, and not just Hoary's version?
<seth_k> they're newer? :P
<ray_> if anything the hoary ones work better though
* seth_k shrugs
<seth_k> i'm on breezy, with no drivers at all
<seth_k> but it's okay because America's Army 2.4 isn't out for Linux yet
<ray_> breezy just works?
<seth_k> no, breezy's drivers are broken :P
<ray_> yeah i still have 2.3
<seth_k> just using the nv driver
<seth_k> with no gl
<ray_> yeah i have an ati and the fglrx drivers work awesome
<ray_> do you know where i can get more screensavers for kde?
<gdh_> ray: apt-get install rss-glx
<gdh_> lots of beautiful OpenGL screenies
<ray_> ok thanks
<pax> kdeartwork is what you want?
<gdh_> http://www.reallyslick.com/ etc.
<ray_> anyone else have problems using the 686 kernel?
<seth_k> on .10 or .12?
<ray_> 10
<ray_> i installed them to get full use of my ram and after that my system wall all out of whack
<ray_> so now im stuck with 386
<ray_> they worked fine with regular ubuntu
<seth_k> that's not specific enough for anyone to help you :P
<ray_> but i like kde so much better
<seth_k> error messages, aberrant behaviour, what?
<gdh_> hint: the kernel packages are identical between ubuntu / kubuntu :)
<ray_> system freezing
<ray_> gdh_, yeah i know thats why it is so bizzarre
<gdh_> not just 'compiled the same way' - they are byte-for-byte identical .debs :)
<gdh_> heh cool
<ray_> im gonna try it again
<ray_> r u guys using xchat?
<seth_k> ugh no
<seth_k> not on KDE
<seth_k> Konversation
<ray_> really
<ray_> brb need to reboot with 686
<ray_> hello 
<ray_> again
<ray_> seems to be working but it did break my sound need to recompile alsa
<zaudragon> hello...
* zaudragon had a bad experience with Kubuntu
<zaudragon> it crashed and I got a Kernel Panic on Mac OS X afterwards
<ray_> seth_k: u there?
<seth_k> yep
<ray_> seth_k: konversation is better
<seth_k> I like it better
<seth_k> plus it's all KDE-ified and shiny
<seth_k> ;)
<ray_> anyone know how to share a printer with an xp system?
<sbcl3> samba
<seth_k> you can do it all from the Printers applet
<testmad> ray_: im back
<testmad> clean installand net werks right
<testmad> dont have to dhclient all the time
<ray_> seth_k: when it asks for server i type the ip address
<testmad> time for nvidia drivers.
<testmad> lemme edit sources.list
<ray_> testmad: i will brb
<testmad> k
<testmad> apt-get updating
<Willy-Wanka> Lets Boogie!
<gdh_> :DD
<gdh_> Well done - the biggest laugh today :)
<Willy-Wonka> Wow, your really weird.
<gdh_> thank you :)
<Willy-Wonka> Chewing gum is really grose, chewing gum I hate the most!
<leafw> Hi. How can one show presentations in PDF in full screen other than with acroread?
<leafw> the kpdf "full screen" does not show the slides alone, but with bars and buttons.
<mart> use presentation mode
<mart> in the view menu
<leafw> thanks
<leafw> hum no such mode is listed ... is it a special option?
<leafw> ooops
<leafw> there it is
<mart> :)
* mart --> bed
<leafw> hummm ... the pdf was done with CMYK images in InDesign, and in kubuntu it looks as if it was RGB, the images look saturated and have lost part of the colors. Too bad.
<leafw> I was hoping I could impress the audience by using linux on this mac
<gdh_> leafw: It's more fun to horrify Mac weenies by *not* running OS X on a Mac :)
<leafw> yai the problem is the presentation does not look good
<leafw> and this is a dissertation I'll have to defend in public
<leafw> the images must look good.
<seth_k> leafw: CMYK is a print thing... it's not gonna show up right on any computer monitor, Linux or not, in a PDF format, methinks
<leafw> looks great from the macosx end
<leafw> in this very same computer
<leafw> but then macosx displays are all pdfs, it's supposed to be great at showing them.
<testmad> seth_k: guide me to install nvidia drivers..too difficult trying to find it with links
<seth_k> testmad: sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<seth_k> done
<seth_k> :P
<seth_k> that's one command, entered in terminal
<testmad> i swore there was more
<seth_k> not if you use Hoary's drivers
<testmad> install nvidia settings
<testmad> or something like that
<gdh_> seth_k: Is there something equally easy for ATI cards?
#kubuntu 2005-07-22
<seth_k> not quite as easy
<seth_k> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<seth_k> echo fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules 
* jurujen needs some help getting the correct kdevelop installed
<seth_k> sudo sed -i -e 's/"ati"/"fglrx"/' /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<seth_k> and restart.
<seth_k> jurujen: what's up?
<gdh_> ooh that's a handy sed recipe
<gdh_> will save that
<jurujen> well... aside from the fact that its not listed in any of kynaptics repositories
<jurujen> ive tried the dep packages i found on google, but they seem to be a version ahead of this distro
<jurujen> im running 5.04
<seth_k> the kdevelop package is called "kdevelop3" and can be found in universe
<seth_k> !info kdevelop3
<ubotu> kdevelop3: (An IDE for Unix/X11 - development version), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 4:3.2.0-0ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 3296 kB, Installed size: 10396 kB
<jurujen> ok, noob question then... whats universe ?
<seth_k> ok
<seth_k> open a terminal
<jurujen> yep
<seth_k> and type "kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list"
<seth_k> ?? sources.list
<kinfo> [sources.list]  example /etc/apt/sources.list with all official repositories plus KDE 3.4.1 and Koffice 1.4 from kubuntu.org can be found at: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/303802
<seth_k> then delete everything in there
<seth_k> and replace it with kinfo's version
<jurujen> yep
<seth_k> then save and exit, and click Reload in Kynaptic
<seth_k> (the recycle arrows)
<seth_k> you will then be able to find kdevelop
<jurujen> kinfo being !info ?
<seth_k> no, see about 10 lines up
<ashaak> hi
<seth_k> the kubuntu.pastebin.com link
<seth_k> hi ashaak 
<ashaak> i have a question
<ashaak> i tried to install ubuntu 
<frank> is there a use for the deb-src repositories?
<ashaak> i had some problems
<seth_k> frank: you use those to download sources, so you can compile yourself
<seth_k> ashaak: what problems? and Kubuntu, or Ubuntu?
<ashaak> ubuntu
<frank> seth_k: yeah but was is the advantage? optimization?
<jurujen> ta
<ashaak> why menu-xdg isnt in default installation?
<seth_k> frank: no, usually so you can compile different features into them, or compile for a different arch
<seth_k> for example, I use the deb-src repos to grab breezy sources, which I then backport to Hoary
<seth_k> ashaak: if it's Ubuntu you tried to install, /join #ubuntu
<frank> seth_k: ok. 
<seth_k> jurujen: did you get it okay?
<ashaak> ok
<ashaak> sorry
<seth_k> no problems
<seth_k> they'll just be better able to help you
<seth_k> :)
<ashaak> i have also a kubuntu 8-(
<ashaak> 8-)
<ashaak> i have an other problem in kubuntu
<jurujen> seems a bit of a weak link in the chain yea... shame theres no RSS feed or something which has the latest sources and a simple client in kubuntu that can find it.
<ashaak> i want to use mplayer as default player
<frank> ashaak: you can try kplayer which is a frontend to mplayer
<jurujen> seth_k: yea, thanks... my kynaptic is looking much healthier now
<ashaak> kmplayer isnt in the repo
<frank> ashaak: its kplayer I whink
<frank> think*
<ashaak> nothing
<ashaak> apt-cache search kplay
<ashaak> I have universe multiverse restricted
<seth_k> jurujen: they are all in your sources.list already actually, just commented out
<seth_k> jurujen: you see, the "universe" repository is not officially supported. That's why it's not enabled by default
<jurujen> seth_k:  bitchin...
<jurujen> seth_k: i was having a bad linux week there, after giving up on suse 9.3 becuase the fonts were screwed i was pleased to see kubuntu was much quicker, but devistated that i couldn't find the apps i needed.
<frank> ashaak: yeah I got kplayer from debian unstable
<seth_k> yeah, there needs to be a better way to see that there is a possibility to have more apps
<ashaak> i have problem to install debian pgk
<ashaak> deps problem
<gdh_> this is kubuntu's first release - Kynaptic was thrown together at the last minute - it will be replaced by something better in br Breezy 
<gdh_> s/br //
<jurujen> seth_k: anyway, its all good now. kynaptic/synaptic shits on any other package system that ive seen... 
<seth_k> jurujen: the apt management system pwns all
<seth_k> Yum, YaST, everything
<seth_k> i used SuSE for a year
<seth_k> things got super broken
<jurujen> seth_k: that's what sits under knaptic yea ?  ... i like anything that just works(tm)
<seth_k> jurujen: yes, synaptic, kynaptic, aptitude are all based on APT
<ashaak> i have an other problem 8)
<ashaak> how can i import bakports repo gpg key 
* jurujen wonders if anyone else has had trouble getting kopete to loging to hotmail recently ?
<seth_k> jurujen: indeed, I can't even use it anymore
<seth_k> i use gaim
<jurujen> seth_k: so have they changed the protocol ?  ..or is kopte out of date (same thing really)
<seth_k> jurujen: correct on both counts
<testmad> how do i resttart x again?
<seth_k> ctrl alt backspace hard-kills it
<testmad> from console?
<testmad> i just edited some files from console..need to restart x for it to werk
* wincide is away: Away at the moment
<testmad> ill just do it this way
<MacManX> If anyone has a few extra seconds, I need help with my LiveCD of Kubuntu (PPC).
<MacManX> Basically, all of my enabled network interfaces remain enabled for five seconds, then disable themselves.
<testmad> yea..i got X
<testmad> seth_k: i got X
<testmad> yeaa
<seth_k> grood
<testmad> now to tweak this thing
<MacManX> Anybody for a little network troubleshooting (hoping to catch the attention of at least on of the 85 here)?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just converted to kde after years of gnome, just a few minutes ago.
<BROKEN_LADDER> now how can i remove the freakin bottom panel?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i can make it smaller, change its position, etc.  but i can't figure out how to just delete it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> in gnome this would be easy..c'mon dudes. help a convert out.
<saosin> 
<MacManX> Broken_Ladder, you can click the small arrow on the far right of the bar to hide it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't want to hide it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i want it GONE
<seth_k> you want kicker gone?
<seth_k> oy, hi MacManX 
<BROKEN_LADDER> i want the second panel gone..the one that is at the bottom by default.
<MacManX> Yeah, and I want someone to help me with my network problem, but we can't all get what we want, can we?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just want one panel, at the top, with everything i need.
<jurujen> looks like theres a workaround for kopete, and a patch also.. surprised is hasnt made it onto apt yet
<BROKEN_LADDER> i love the customizability of kde, but this is frustrating.
<MacManX> Hey, Seth
<jurujen> workaround is here http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Kopete+Jabber+Transport
<MacManX> I'm having trouble enabling my netwrok devices.
<seth_k> BROKEN_LADDER: you can remove any panels by right-clicking > remove from panel > remove panel...
<BROKEN_LADDER> the main reason i switched to kde is that application menus can be set to be at the top, on the top panel.
<BROKEN_LADDER> there is no such option.
<seth_k> MacManX: what kind of device? ethernet or wireless
<seth_k> how do you have two panels anyways broken_ladder, KDE only comes with one by default
<MacManX> Ethernet.  I had no trouble doing it under GNOME (Ubuntu), but under KDE (Kubuntu), the device enables for 5 seconds, then disables itself.
<BROKEN_LADDER> there's one at the bottom, and one at the top.
<BROKEN_LADDER> the one at the bottom has a kde "start" menu in it.  the one at the top has the menus.
<seth_k> oh, so you've customized it
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't want the one at the bottom.  it occupies space and is annoying.
<seth_k> MacManX: what does "sudo ifup eth0" say
<BROKEN_LADDER> but if i minimize it, there's a little arrow that remains.
<testmad> is 3745 fps good in glxgears?
<seth_k> BROKEN_LADDER: i really don't think you can remove kicker
<seth_k> that's okay, testmad 
<seth_k> not super, but okay
<testmad> muwahahaha...7350
<seth_k> much more normal
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just killed it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> with xkill
<seth_k> that, you can do
<seth_k> but it'll come back
<BROKEN_LADDER> hmm..i guess i can add a startup line killall kicker
<seth_k> *maybe* try sudo aptitude remove kicker
<seth_k> b/c it is its own package
<testmad> since i got an amd 3800+ should i use a different kernel?
<seth_k> i dunno if it'll let you remove it though
<BROKEN_LADDER> surely there should be some line somewhere that is executing it to begin with.
<BROKEN_LADDER> that i could remove in theory.
<BROKEN_LADDER> why make it so damned difficult for a user to remove a panel?
<MacManX> "too few parameters for iface line ifup: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<BROKEN_LADDER> aside from the ugly "decor" of kde, this is my only complaint so far.
<seth_k> there's the problem
<seth_k> let's peek at /etc/network/interfaces
<MacManX> Broken_Ladder, you could cut a small strip of light blue paper and tape it across the bottom of the screen.  ^_-
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol
<MacManX> Yes, let's peek
<seth_k> cat /etc/network/interfaces and paste it at http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<BROKEN_LADDER> and waste screen space
<MacManX> Hm, that's going to be difficult
<MacManX> I'm using IRC off of my main Mac because I can't connect to anything on the KDE mac. ^_-
<gdh_> digicam? :)
<MacManX> THis is the LiveCD, do you think restarting would improve anything?
<seth_k> ohhhhhhh, it's the live cd!
<seth_k> well you can't test anything properly on the live cd. It'll work better on the real thing
<pax> what's a widely used KDE ftp client, other than kbear (crash like a mofo)
<MacManX> I hope so
<seth_k> especially if you know Ubuntu already worked with it. They use the same packages
<seth_k> pax, I just use the built in kioslave
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh, bad things happen if you kill kicker
<gdh_> pax: That's prety much the only one. KBear is just a fluffy manager for the ftp:// kioslave...
<pax> thx guys.
<MacManX> Allrighty then, I'll take your word for it ^_- .  Thanks, Seth!  I'll be installing tonight.
* pax dont think he will ever fid konqi as ftp client :)
<testmad> seth_k:  since i got a amd 3800+ should i use a diffferent kernel?
<P3L|C4N0> AMD 32bits = K7
<testmad> actually im K8
<fromoze> xp = k7
<testmad> 64 bit
<pax> athlon is k7
<testmad> but im not using 64bit ubuntu
<fromoze> athlon64 = k8
<testmad> so how do i go about installing the k7 kernel?
<fromoze> why are you interested in it?
<pax> just apt-get into it (:
<testmad> linux-image-k7?
<pax> linux-image-2.6.10.5-k7 linux-image-k7 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-k7 and plain k7
<testmad> so which one?
<pax> all of'em
<pax> wheter you chose one or all is the same apt-get will get you whatcha need anyway
<pax> sudo apt-get install linux-image-k7 --dry-run <-- will show you what will happen without installing anything
<testmad> ah
<testmad> whats the smp?
<pax> The Simple Network Management Protocol ?
<testmad> n/m
<testmad> multiple processors
<gdh_> symmetric multi-processing, yes.
<testmad> ok..so when i install the new kernel..will it remove the old one?
<testmad> ie. any possibility of conflict?
<testmad> and should i pull from restricted, base or universe?
<testmad> i just spennt hours getting kubuntu up..and i dont want to mess it up yet
<pax> nop it will not remove or hurt anything
<testmad> hi ray_ 
<pax> just an extra entry in grub
<testmad> ok
<ray_> testmad: everything work out?
<pax> thing is, I dont think k7 will do you any good
<testmad> yea..in X now
<testmad> got ubuntu drivers in
<ray_> testmad: nice
<pax> your cpu is fast enough (:
<testmad> 7350 fps in glxgears
<pax> hmm and?
<testmad> is that normal?
<pax> maximise the sucker and see what fps you will get :)
<testmad> hehe
<ray_> testmad: yes
<pax> that's great but what for?
<testmad> ok
<testmad> im gaming on this thing too
<testmad> doom3,cod,moh,wolf
<ray_> testmad: what game?
<pax> testmad: ah ok.
<pax> you get what 600 when maximized?
<testmad> hold on
<testmad> lemme try
<ray_> i get like  
<testmad> 622
<pax> good enough, using nvidia?
<testmad> yea
<testmad> 6600gt
<pax> 6600?
<pax> k
<testmad> if i turn off dri will it help?
<pax> no clue, wont hurt if you try/
<gdh_> 130 frames in 7.0 seconds = 18.571 FPS
<gdh_> sm0kin' :)
<testmad> hehe
<pax> #dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <- to tweak some more
<testmad> sudo right?
<ray_> brb
<pax> sure.
<testmad> lemme update the kernel first
<pax> # <- tells you gotta be root
<testmad> ahh
<testmad> so still on the kernel..base, universe, or restricted?
<testmad> and what is the diff?
<pax> Inst linux-image-2.6.10-5-k7 (2.6.10-34.3 Ubuntu:5.04/hoary-security)
<pax> Inst linux-image-k7 (2.6.10-7 Ubuntu:5.04/hoary)
<testmad> 2.6.11-1-k7
<testmad> hmm?
<pax> you still convinced you gonna gain something from k7 eh :)
<testmad> maybe
<testmad> so is newhampshire nice?
<testmad> reboot
<ray_> how did u know i was in new hampshire?
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there any way to avoid ever seeing the hand instead of my normal mouse arrow?  i just want an arrow, not a hand.
<testmad> question
<ray_> ok
<testmad> y did i come up in console
<testmad> not x?
<ray_> huh?
<testmad> i just installed k7 kernel
<pax> BROKEN_LADDER: get some nice mouse themes from kde-look.org maybe?
<pax> testmad: what level are you running?
<testmad> and wheen i booted..it gave some errors..then rebooted on its own..and came up no err0ors but i was in console
<ray_> why did u install a new kernel/
<testmad> optimised for my cpu
<ray_> what is ur cpu?
<testmad> amd 3800+
<ray_> cool
<testmad> but this is not cool
<BROKEN_LADDER> mouse themes?  woah
<ray_> and x did not start...... i have no idea how to fix that
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i make it so that all new applications will be maximized with no border?
<testmad> let me try reboot again
<ray_> BROKEN_LADDER: did you look in the control center?
<BROKEN_LADDER> UH..control center?
<testmad> straight to console again
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh i see it
<pax> BROKEN_LADDER: check special window seettings. right click on any window and make remember the size and position for no border you will have to set your window decoration settings
<pax> testmad: #/sbin/runlevel
<ray_> BROKEN_LADDER: yup
<testmad> N 2
<ray_> BROKEN_LADDER: its in the menu
<McScruff> lo
<pax> testmad: what happenss when you startx?
<testmad> what is command?
<pax> command for what?
<testmad> starting x
<pax> startx
<testmad> newbie
<testmad> jk
<pax> arent we all
<testmad> k
<McScruff> does anyone kubuntu on a G3 ibook?
<Riddell> win 15
<Riddell> tsk
<pax> wish I had one :)
<testmad> heh
<testmad> its failing on the nvidia drivers
<testmad> are there k7 nvidia drivers?
<testmad> owell..ill reboot and figure it out
<pax> testmad: did you mess around with xorg.conf?
<pax> LOL
<pax> love it when they do that
<testmad> gonna go eat real quick..then i got another problem for you geniuses..
<ray_> oh boy lol
<_user> quick question: why can't i write on the fat32 partition?
<seth_k> how did you mount it?
<_user> "/dev/hdb5       /mnt/share      vfat    defaults        0       0"
<testmad> ok..heree it is..
<testmad> i have sli setup.
<testmad> 2 660gt's
<testmad> when i boot...card1 werks..then when it gets to X..its just a black screen..and card 2 werks..
<ray_> u want to hook up 2 monitors
<testmad> and when i boot from card 2...i get black..until x comes up
<testmad> so how do i fix?
<ray_> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<testmad> nv or nvidia driver?
<testmad> nvidia right?
<ray_> yup
<testmad> enable fram buffer?
<ray_> whats the default
<testmad> there isnt.
<testmad> says you can use either
<ray_> i think you should enable it
<ray_> but not sure
<testmad> so after you select 24bit color its done?
<ray_> i guess i thought it would give you the option to pick between the two cards
<ray_> u might have to swith you bios settings
<testmad> it said if i have another card..i have to add it manually 
<testmad> so what file do i edit?
<ray_> i dont know
<testmad> heh
<ray_> im still kinda new myself
<Tomasu> I "just" installed kubuntu... and apt-get is already confused :( it need kdelibs-data, but knetworkconf already provides /usr/share/icons/default.kde, so it fails, and won't install anything.. even with a apt-get -f install
<testmad> how do you get kate to open files as root?
<gdh_> sudo kate /path/to/file
<Tomasu> managed to fix the problem.. thank god for google..
<seth_k> sorry Tomasu, I've been away. Not sure what your solution was, but mine would be "sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data-whatever"
* jurujen anyonne know how to fix the kde menu, i used dpkg to install some stuff and now the  entire development branch is gone
<seth_k> jurujen: right click the K and hit edit, you can play with it then
<Tomasu> seth_k, thats the exact one I found ;)
<seth_k> Tomasu: cheers, sorry I wasn't here earlier to tell you to do it
<Tomasu> seth_k, saight :)
<gdh_> wasn't that fixed in a hoary-updates release?
<jurujen> seth_k: unfortunately i think the  editor is what scrwed it last time... is there a rebuild command ?
<gdh_> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<gdh_> etc.
<seth_k> not to my knowledge, jurujen
<jurujen> seth_k: bugger.... cos nothing i  do gets the development  branch  back.
<Tomasu> now to configure the fglrx drivers...
<gdh_> Tomasu: a paste from earlier...
<gdh_> [23:04]  <seth_k> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<gdh_> [23:04]  <seth_k> echo fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<gdh_> [23:04]  <seth_k> sudo sed -i -e 's/"ati"/"fglrx"/' /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gdh_> (then reboot)
<Tomasu> :o
<Tomasu> well, I suppose I'll go see if that worked ;)
<gdh_> i.e. if it trashes your system, it's seth's fault :)
<gdh_> hehe
* P3L|C4N0 o/
<seth_k> heh
* seth_k , Destroyer of Linux and trasher of systems
<gdh_> seth_k: Out of interest, what does "echo fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules" do that "echo >>/etc/modules fglrx" doesn't?
<testmad> ok.. ive been editing this file for a bit..and it wont save
<seth_k> um
<seth_k> nothing?
<seth_k> what does >> do
<gdh_> append
<testmad> i sudo'd kate
* seth_k finds one way to do something that works, and never looks for another
<seth_k> :P
<gdh_> :)
<seth_k> testmad: there's your issue, you can't sudo kde apps
<seth_k> kdesu kate
<testmad> ddang it
<jurujen> the kde menu editor just doesn't want to work...
<jurujen> keep creating a new submenu, and it doesnt update :(
<jurujen> well... its intermittent at the least.
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i change my keyboard shortcuts, so that meta-tab, instead of ctrl-tab, switched windows for instance?
<BROKEN_LADDER> how do i stop workspace warping?
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone awake?
<testmad> ok..getting better..
<testmad> got it all to werk on the same card now
<testmad> after i added in the secong and changed thier order
<BROKEN_LADDER> how do i set my keyboard shortcuts in kde?
<testmad> but now..my res is low
<gdh_> BROKEN_LADDER: use your initiative, ffs.
<gdh_> control centre -> regional -> shortcuts
<gdh_> Tomasu: and the verdict? :)
<Tomasu> well, it worked :) though I don't seem to be getting the same smoothness and "speed" I got before...
<Tomasu> in gentoo with the latest ati drivers I'd get near 2000fps, now its more 1500...
<Tomasu> with glxgears...
<gdh_> gentoo is for ricers tho :)
<Tomasu> not nesesarily :P
<gdh_> get out the family pack of Funroll Loops, etc. ;)
<Tomasu> seriously though, glxgears was faster and smoother in my last install ;)
<Tomasu> not that its a "good" benchmark..
* wincide is back.
<Tomasu> ohh.. I think I recall this being due to odd mtrr mappings...
<Tomasu> at least it was on my mini-itx box...
<seth_k> Tomasu: if you care about fps at all on Linux, you don't run ATI cards :P
<Tomasu> thats not very helpful :o
<testmad> grrr
<Tomasu> besides, I dont really care, I currently have a Radeon 9200 SE :P but I'd like it to at least match what I had previously :P
<Jeezis> hmm, anyone else try playing battle of wesnoth and it gives a segfault?
<Tomasu> though I will be getting a Radeon 9600xt next week :o
<Tomasu> almost got a gf 6200...
<Tomasu> but the site I rodered it from canceled the order. :(
<testmad> ok..my res is low..how can i fix?
<jago> Can any one tell me what firewall gui is best
<testmad> anyone that can help with my screen res problem?
<ray_> does anybody know how i can print to a windows shared printer through a router..... i did it using gnome
<ray_> does anybody know how i can print to a windows shared printer through a router..... i did it using gnome
<ray_> does anybody know how i can print to a windows shared printer through a router..... i did it using gnome
<hettar> anyone know if there are monotone packages for hoary ?? They are in the breezy devel tree but won't install into hoary
<testmad> well..got my resolution problem fixed
<testmad> any graphical compression proggies  for linux out there?
<testmad> winrar unfortunatly isnt
<Jeezis> testmad: ark
<Jeezis> gaaaaaahhhh!!! libwine is taking forever to set up!
<testmad> ark?
<testmad> it does rar and zip..tetc..etc
<sbcl3> yep
<testmad> kelw
<sbcl3> most distros include it
<testmad> time to setup klibido then
<testmad> does ubuntu have berkley db?
<testmad> i see it has the docs..
<testmad> but nothing else
<testmad> i need help
<testmad> does ubuntu have support for tcl/tk?
<crimsun> sure
<testmad> does it come with it?
<crimsun> install ti
<crimsun> it, rather
<testmad> what package?
<crimsun> well, what version are you looking for?
<testmad> i guess most current
<testmad> err..stable
<crimsun> aptitude search tcl8.5
<crimsun> or tcl8.4
<crimsun> or tcl8.3
<crimsun> ...
<testmad> awesome already has 8.4
<testmad> now to add a  deb source..
* wincide is away: Away at the moment
<testmad> question..in kynaptic..if a package has a star on it..what does that mean?
<sbcl3> what is the best ftp client the people here have used?
<sbcl3> (graphical client)'
<_gdh> LeechFTP :)
<_gdh> works nicely in Wine as I remember =)
<sbcl3> ugh
<_gdh> haha
<BROKEN_LADDER> why is there kubuntu?  why not just install kde on ubuntu?  that's what i did.
<sbcl3> i'm just using the command line right now
<sbcl3> broken_ladder: because we don't need to uninstall gnome ^_^
<_gdh> sbcl3: tried KBear? Or even just Konqueror with ftp:// URLs ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just switched to kde today..not sure whether i'll stick with it.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: the reason KDE exists in Ubuntu is because of the guys who worked hard in Kubuntu.
<BROKEN_LADDER> kde just takes an incredible amount of tweaking for me to like it.
<_gdh> BROKEN_LADDER: You've just mentioned the secret to KDE - it's /configurable/ :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> the main reason i'm using kde is that it has the application menus in the panel, although i wish its panels behaved like gnome panels where you could just delete them and have as many as you want.  and then the menubar could just be an "applet"
<BROKEN_LADDER> i didn't know kde was any more configurable than gnome.
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i configure it not to do workspace warping?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's terribly annoying
<_gdh> I think it is vastly so. I don't mean useless shit like 'themes' - useful things like hotkeys / dialog operation / window operation :)
<_gdh> no idea what 'workspace warping' is
<crimsun> control center
<BROKEN_LADDER> you put your mouse pointer at the edge of the screen and it goes to the next workspace
<crimsun> open it up and configure workspaces
<BROKEN_LADDER> i did.
<BROKEN_LADDER> there's no option for that
<sbcl3> how do i get into a directory that has spaces in its name?
<crimsun> oh this is going to be good.
<_gdh> sbcl3: prefix the space with a blackslash \
<_gdh> backslash :)
<sbcl3> gdh: so if i wanted to go into "hello world" i'd type "cd hello\ world"?
<_gdh> or surround the whole directory path with double-quotes.
<_gdh> sbcl3: yes.
<sbcl3> k
<aseigo_afk> BROKEN_LADDER: control center -> desktop -> window behaviour
<aseigo_afk> BROKEN_LADDER: Advanced tab, Active Desktop Borders: select Disabled
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh thanks!
<BROKEN_LADDER> how did i not see that.
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay, next i set kde to use esd, but it's not working right.
<BROKEN_LADDER> kde apps can't use sound.
<aseigo_afk> kde doesn't use esd. where did you select esd? in the Sound System panel?
<_gdh> "esound is junk. The only thing esd has is a good client API for going boing at approximately the right time. Anything else is beyond it." - Alan Cox
<sbcl3> how do i download an entire directory in ftp? (the terminal)
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh holy crap..kde lets me set my $ sign _after_ the value.  that's just what i always wanted.. sweeet.
<_gdh> insane, "153.55 $" ?
<sbcl3> i think its get
<aseigo_afk> sbcl3: wget -r ...
<BROKEN_LADDER> if i don't use esound, how do i get my gnome apps to have sound?
<_gdh> sbcl3: er, you can't easily.. 
<_gdh> the standard 'ftp' client is fairly lightweight.
<aseigo_afk> sbcl3: or just use a decent ftp client and when logged in do "get dirname" or "mget <filelist"
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh it's working now.
<aseigo_afk> er, mget <filelist>
<BROKEN_LADDER> strange.
<BROKEN_LADDER> at least four times today i've had to restart my computer because kde just froze up.
<aseigo_afk> sbcl3: better yet, just use konq ;) right click on the folder, copy to -> ping!
<_gdh> the normal commandline ftp will suport mget , but won't auto-create / download multiple subdirs.
<_gdh> Yes, listen to aseigo_afk  :)
<aseigo_afk> BROKEN_LADDER: that would likely not be kde but your x configuration
<_gdh> even though he's obviously not afk :)
<aseigo_afk> ok, i'm now really afk
<aseigo_afk> heh
<_gdh> hehe
<BROKEN_LADDER> aseigo_afk it never EVER froze up in gnome.
* aseigo_afk flips back to the desktop with kaffeine on it and goes back to his salad. stupid irc. ;)
<testmad> _gdh: goto klibido's website and look at the install instructions for ubuntu..and tell me what is wrong with it pls..
<testmad> cus its not werkin for me
<aseigo_afk> BROKEN_LADDER: that doesn't mean it isn't X =)
<_gdh> testmad: Excuse me?
<BROKEN_LADDER> one thing that drove me bonkers in kde is removing the bottom panel.
<testmad> i said pls..
<BROKEN_LADDER> i finally just made it hidden or whatever.
<testmad> the magic word
<_gdh> whose website? I think you have me confused with someone else..
<BROKEN_LADDER> made it so that apps can be on top of it.
<testmad> hehe
<testmad> klibido
<testmad> its a newsgroup reader
<BROKEN_LADDER> in gnome, i'd just select "remove panel"
<_gdh> never heard of it, I only use usenet for, er, binaries :) <ahem>
<testmad> http://klibido.sourceforge.net/#_requirements
<testmad> towards bottom.
<aseigo_afk> BROKEN_LADDER: yes, there is always at least one panel ... best you can do is autohide it
<testmad> yea..ok..but..i use nzb's
<_gdh> testmad: Snap :) i use 'nzbget' for those
<testmad> really..
<testmad> link pls
<_gdh> http://noisybox.net/computers/nzbperl/ is also cool
<_gdh> else, sf.net/projects/nzbget
<_gdh> perfect for firing up a screen, start it going, detach... go do something more interesting and check back later =)
<testmad>  which is best?
<BROKEN_LADDER> aseigo_afk no, there are TWO panels.
<testmad> in yer opinion
<BROKEN_LADDER> aseigo_afk there's the top panel and the bottom one.
* aseigo_afk notes he just uses konsole tabs for putting such things in the background...
<sbcl3> i can't figure out how to download a whole directory
* aseigo_afk wishes his phone would stop ringing actually
<_gdh> testmad: I've only used nzbget so far - but the perl one looks pretty :)
<sbcl3> how does one download a whole directory through ftp?
<testmad> hehe
<aseigo_afk> BROKEN_LADDER: right click on the panel, remove from panel -> panel -> select which one you want gone
<_gdh> sbcl3: 'cd' into the dir then do 'mget *'
<aseigo_afk> BROKEN_LADDER: e.g. the same way you added the second panel =) it's a bit more obvious in 3.5
<_gdh> you might want to issue 'prompt' before that
<_gdh> so it doesn't ask you to confirm each download
<BROKEN_LADDER> aseigo_afk you cannot remove the bottom panel.
<BROKEN_LADDER> aseigo_afk there's the panel that holds the menubar, which is the only one i want.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i can't delete the bottom one.
<aseigo_afk> BROKEN_LADDER: right. but you can move it. you said you had two panels right? but only wanted one?
<aseigo_afk> BROKEN_LADDER: ah.. the menubar panel. well, actually you can.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i want that to be the only panel.
<aseigo_afk> BROKEN_LADDER: it's a rather hidden little feature. want to know the trick?
<BROKEN_LADDER> or rather, i want just one panel, at the top, with a menubar on it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> certainly
<BROKEN_LADDER> i hated kde for so long..so odd that just today i decided to use it, and i'm finally liking it.
<sbcl3> gdh: theres no way to just download it by naming the directory?
<sbcl3> you have to go into the directory to get everything?
<aseigo_afk> BROKEN_LADDER: ok.. open a konsole window... dcopquit kicker
* BROKEN_LADDER listens to Coldplay's X&Y in flac format with an optical digital out to his receiver.
<aseigo_afk> BROKEN_LADDER: then open up ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc in a text editor
<aseigo_afk> BROKEN_LADDER: then look for:
<BROKEN_LADDER> woah..hold on
<aseigo_afk> [Main Panel] 
<aseigo_afk> if that doesn't exist, create it
<aseigo_afk> then put:
<aseigo_afk> DesktopFile=childpanelextension.desktop
<_gdh> BROKEN_LADDER: wow, you mean as good as if you bought the CD? :|
<BROKEN_LADDER> i did buy the cd.
<aseigo_afk> ConfigFile=kicker_menubarpanelrc
<_gdh> ... I don't get it, then.. why not just play the CD? :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> the point is, i didn't compress it, and it's through a digital out, and i have no eq on.  it sounds greaaat
<aseigo_afk> save the file, start kicker again
<BROKEN_LADDER> aseigo_afk this is wacko..let me try it..one minute.
<_gdh> Either way it's still nonsense mumbling by a pack of over-rated wankers who'll be long forgotten in 12 months =)
<crimsun> now now
<aseigo_afk> BROKEN_LADDER: wacko or not, i only had so much time to fix strange shit for 3.4
<_gdh> hehehe :)
* _gdh stirs
<aseigo_afk> finally .. phone conversations over. stupid phones. back to my movie. 
<_gdh> and on that note I bid you all a good evening. nna :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> trying it now..
<testmad> got klibido to install
<testmad> i was using the version name used in the instructions..the src has been updated but not the instructions..had different version numbers
<testmad> heh
<lokito> any one know how to control the upload speed , for a ftp or any service under kubuntu
<BROKEN_LADDER> those lines are already in my kickerr
<BROKEN_LADDER> gdh that's so fucking stupid.
<BROKEN_LADDER> coldplay has been around for years.
<BROKEN_LADDER> they are perhaps the greatest songwriters of our time.
<crimsun> he left, man.
<BROKEN_LADDER> ahh..fuck 'im
<BROKEN_LADDER> coldplay will be the next u2.  they'll be around in 15-20 years and popular.
<BROKEN_LADDER> aseigo_afk like i said, those lines are in my config file already
<aseigo_afk> BROKEN_LADDER: ConfigFile=kicker_menubarpanelrc? in the [Main Panel]  group? i doub it
<aseigo_afk> er, doubt it
<BROKEN_LADDER> yes it is
<BROKEN_LADDER> i never put it there.  it's just there
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay, this is another annoying thing.  when i go to any kde program, all of the applets on the top panel that are to the right of the menu bar, disappear.
<BROKEN_LADDER> wtf
<testmad> make dir is md right?
<testmad> mkdir
<testmad> duh
<testmad> how can i see all hardware on my pc..specifically all partitions
<testmad> even ntfs
<seth_k> sudo fdisk -l
<seth_k> to show partitions
<testmad> thnx
<testmad> now if i mount a drive on boot..can i change it if its not the right one?
<testmad> just edit the fstab right?
<testmad> err..
<testmad> anyone?
<seth_k> yeah, you can mount and unmount whenever you want
<seth_k> as long as the drive isn't in use
<testmad> even when its mounted at boot?
<seth_k> yeah, it makes no difference
<testmad> ok..
<testmad> is there an mp3 player that has visualizations?
<BROKEN_LADDER> how about a digital music player.
<BROKEN_LADDER> no reason to use mp3
<BROKEN_LADDER> perhaps vorbis or flac
<BROKEN_LADDER> when i make a shortcut for alt-f1 to go to workspace 1, it doesn't work.  every other combo works. :/
<testmad> well..al my audio is in mp3 and wma
<seth_k> probably already taken
<testmad> ian i dont feel like converting it over for a few days
<testmad> lol
<testmad> seth..
<testmad> getting mplayer stuff..
<testmad> and at libdvdcss
<testmad> what do i get?
<seth_k> is that a rhetorical question? ;)
<testmad> tar.gz,tar.bz2??
<testmad> rpm..deb?
<seth_k> .deb...?
<seth_k> out of backports/restricted
<seth_k> it's all nice and Ubuntuized
<testmad> i was looking at the website
<testmad> i dont have backports
<testmad> how do i get?
<seth_k> add these to /etc/apt/sources.list
<seth_k> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<seth_k> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<testmad> what about the codecs..are they there too?
<testmad> how do i change file associations?
<seth_k> KDE components > File associations
<testmad> i think im going to associate everything with kaffiene
<testmad> or is there a better audio video player?
<seth_k> no, kaffeine pwns
<testmad> k
<testmad> can it play mpeg?
<seth_k> depends on what codecs you feed it
<seth_k> the short answer is yes
<testmad> ok?
<testmad> how would i install all-20020412.tar.bz2 ?
<kalenedrael> un-tar it
<testmad> ok..then?
<kalenedrael> then copy it to /usr/lib/codecs or wherever the codecs are supposed to be
<testmad> k
<testmad> thnx
<kalenedrael> did you compile mplayer from source?
<kalenedrael> ok, i see, you used apt
<kalenedrael> hmm
<kalenedrael> i like mplayer
<seth_k> erg, don't do that
<seth_k> just go to a backports mirror manually, and install w32codecs out of hoary-extras/restricted
<gigaclon> the repositories are messed up for me
<seth_k> (instead of using kynaptic)
<seth_k> gigaclon: you're using the US repos, eh
<gigaclon> no im not
<seth_k> which ones?
<gigaclon> the non ones
<gigaclon> archive.whatever
<seth_k> ok
<gigaclon> i update and get and error
<sbcl3> how do i run one .exe file through wine?
<seth_k> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com for the error please :)
<sbcl3> do i need to do lots of configuration first to use it?
<seth_k> sbcl3: wine blah.exe
<sbcl3> yay...no config
<gigaclon> or right click and config it
<testmad> how do i unmount?
<seth_k> sbcl3: if it's a complex exe, it won't run without config.
<sbcl3> umount /dev/bla
<seth_k> sbcl3: but lots do just fine
<sbcl3> (with sudo)
<testmad> k
<gigaclon> when trying to refresh I get this:
<gigaclon> Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<seth_k> gigaclon: could you compare your sources.list with kinfo's ?
<seth_k> ?? sources.list
<kinfo> [sources.list]  example /etc/apt/sources.list with all official repositories plus KDE 3.4.1 and Koffice 1.4 from kubuntu.org can be found at: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/303802
<seth_k> er, you have done a sudo apt-get update haven't you?
<gigaclon> yeah
<moshe> hello
<moshe> am I reading inittab correctly, that runlevel 2 is the default runlevel?
<seth_k> moshe: you are correct :)
<gigaclon> what GUI prog can I use to edit sources.list
<moshe> this is the first linux system I've used that didn't default to four or five
<seth_k> moshe: I think all Debian systems use init 2
<seth_k> gigaclon: kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<moshe> news to me
<moshe> Back when I tried Debian, I didn't know a thing about runlevels.
<moshe> is there a guide on how to tweak the services that ubuntu runs on startup?
<moshe> I was a little disappointed that I couldn't simply uninstall postfix without uninstalling practically the whole system.
<seth_k> moshe: you might peek at BUM, the BootUp Manager
<moshe> some of the package dependencies in kubuntu are somewhat nutty
<seth_k> kubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage
<testmad> awww..i cant play wmv
<moshe> the notion that uninstalling kaffeine would uninstall kde is a little silly
<seth_k> it can be safely uninstalled
<B-L> whenever i choose a kde app (ie not a gnome app) everything in my panel to the right of the menu bar disappears.
<moshe> seth_k, that wasn't obvious.
<moshe> where do I find bum?
<seth_k> here is a URL for bum: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=75
<seth_k> moshe: I know, it's kind of a hack
<gigaclon> so can replace my sources.list with the one on the pastebin
<seth_k> moshe: but it's the only sane way to dist-upgrade between versions
<seth_k> gigaclon: yes
<moshe> I wanted to uninstall Kaffeine and compile 0.4.3, which is a version that actually works without crashing every two seconds.
<seth_k> heh
<moshe> seth_k, which means I need to have the dummy package installed.
<seth_k> you have kde 3.4.1, moshe?
<seth_k> it fixed a lot of the crash stuff
<testmad> seth_k: can yer kaffeine play wmv?
<seth_k> testmad: yes
<testmad> hmm..mine cant
<seth_k> you didn't use the deb form of w32codecs
<testmad> no
<gigaclon> there is a wiki for it
<testmad> from backports
<seth_k> yep
<moshe> seth_k, yes
<moshe> I'll deal with the issues with kaffeine.  I liked the earlier version, before the devs decided to fuck up the interface.
<moshe> I've come to prefer amarok for music, and xine is good for video
<moshe> I just installed bum and I'm running it now.
<gigaclon> which repos had us in them?
<moshe> I just wish I knew how to do this stuff on the cli.
<gigaclon> grrr
<gigaclon> libpango is messed up
<moshe> thanks for the suggestion.
<moshe> 'night, all.
<B-L> hell yeah..i got my esperanto keymap working again.
<testmad> i got the codecs werkin
<B-L> jesus h. christ kde is buggy.
<testmad> but everytime i close kaffeine it crashes
<testmad> and i cant play rmvb files either
<gigaclon> so i can safely remove kubuntu-desktop?
<testmad> i get a preview of the first screen
<testmad> but no playing
<gigaclon> im trashing kynaptic
<B-L> gigaclon probably, but i'd install fluxbox or gnome first.
<B-L> so you have something..
<seth_k> gigaclon: if that's the only reason you want to remove kubuntu-desktop, imo just leave it in and ignore it...
<B-L> does kubuntu use gdm?
<seth_k> it's only a few MB
<seth_k> nope, kdm
<B-L> never heard of that.
<seth_k> gigaclon: and it will make life a lot easier come Breezy time
<B-L> hmm
<gigaclon> I don't want to trash KDE, just kynaptic
<B-L> just use apt-get ;)
<B-L> what is kaffeine?
<seth_k> a video / music player for KDE
<seth_k> gigaclon: just install synaptic and ignore kynaptic. Don't break kubuntu-desktop just for that
<gigaclon> ok
<B-L> why is kwrite not in my list of apps in the kde menu?
<testmad> seth_k: are you using kaffeine 2.1?
<seth_k> testmad: there's no such thing. I use .6
<testmad> uhh.
<testmad> 0.6ubuntu2.1
<testmad> or something liek that
<testmad> http://kubuntu.org/pool/kaffeine/
<testmad> debian package
<testmad> if i install this will it just over write the old kaffeine?
<testmad> or install another one?
<B-L> how do i set my system to use kdm instead of gdm?
<Tomasu> I'm getting the weirdest kernel logs :o
<Tomasu> Jul 16 22:43:16 localhost kernel:  [schedule+1283/1296]  schedule+0x503/0x510
<Tomasu> and right about when a ton of those are written, my system hangs :o
<B-L> you know how to set to kdm instead of gdm?
<B-L> by any chance?
<ardent11> hey if i have ubuntu, is it possible to turn it into kubuntu, because im on dialup and i dont have the patience to download kubuntu but im getting ubuntu cds sent to me...
<testmad> hmm..
<testmad> how do i move files when i need root?
<sbcl3> how do I start up artsd? it just crashed. it doesn't appear to be in init.d
<Tomasu> ardent11, I think the docs mention you just need to install kubuntu-desktop
<Tomasu> sbcl3, it gets started automatically by kde apps...
<sbcl3> amarok won't start it...
<slicslak> anyone know how to build a shipyard in freecraft?  i just can't find the option
<sbcl3> fixed :)
<ardent11> thanks tomasu, i'll just wait till my cds arrive :)
<sproingie> wow, kword is crashy
<testmad> so to copy files in console use cp *.* destination?
<Tomasu> testmad, that'll only work if theres a . in the filename.  now   cp * destination   should pick up most files.
<testmad> ok
<testmad> kaffeine just wont open rmvb files
<testmad> that sux
<testmad> fixed the kaffeine crashing on me when i close problem
<testmad> is koqueerer mozilla compatible?
<testmad> n/m
<B-L> kword isn't in my kde menu that i see
<B-L> odd
<B-L> speaking of the kde menu, how can i set it to display the program's name instead of its description?
<B-L> like it says, PDF Viewer (KPDF), and i want it to say, KPDF (PDF Viewer)
<_thomas> Hello everyone.
<_thomas> I need some help. :)
<_thomas> DUh. LOL
<_thomas> I have a Radeon 9800 pro video card that I successfully had running great in Ubuntu.  But I like KDE better than GNOME so I install KUBUNTU.
<_thomas> But now I cannot get my 9800 pro to install using the same steps as I did in UBUNTU.
<testmad> ok.if i want flash sites to werk rite i cant use konquerer can i?
<sbcl3> _thomas: what exactly is the problem? when you boot does your x server spew out errors?
<BROKEN_LADDER> when i start kde, esd isn't running and i have to manually start it.  how do i fix this?
<_thomas> No. No errors. But I do have this from my fglrx.log file:
<_thomas> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<_thomas> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<_thomas> <head>
<_thomas> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
<_thomas> <meta name="Generator" content="Kate, the KDE Advanced Text Editor" />
<_thomas> </head>
<_thomas> <body>
<_thomas> <pre>
<_thomas> [Message]  Kernel Module : Trying to install a precompiled kernel module.
<_thomas> [Message]  Kernel Module : Precompiled kernel module version mismatched.
<_thomas> [Error]  Kernel Module : No kernel module build environment - please consult readme.
<_thomas> </pre></body>
<_thomas> </html>
<_thomas> Ack. Sorry about that.
<sbcl3> odd.
<sbcl3> i'm then assuming you installed the fglrx driver through apt?
<sbcl3> and that you updated xorg.conf?
<_thomas> yes.
<_thomas> yes.
<_thomas> I followed everything in the HOWTO.
<_thomas> Worked fine in UBUNTU, but not in KUBUNTU.
<sbcl3> not sure then. worked fine for me
<hettar> hmm I can't get ndiswrapper to work on ubuntu :(
<P3L|C4N0> ndiswrapper is easy
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i make konquerer require double-click to open files instead of single click?
<testmad> konquerer cant do flash can it?
<P3L|C4N0> $ sudo aptitude install wireless-tools
<P3L|C4N0> $ sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper-utils
<P3L|C4N0> $ sudo ndiswrapper -i /path_of/driver-of-windows.inf
<P3L|C4N0> $ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<P3L|C4N0> $ sudo ndiswrapper -m
<BROKEN_LADDER> konquerer seems to be very hard to configure.
<testmad> ok?
<testmad> i should just install firefox huh?
<BROKEN_LADDER> can multiple apps use alsa at the same time, or must they use something like esd?
<newbie> anyone know of good pdftohtml convertor
<MacManX> Anyone around for a quick KDE bug question?
<aseigo> possibly
<aseigo> if not here, #kde
<MacManX> Well, I just installed Kubuntu PPC, and my colors are very messed up.
<MacManX> It almost seems like I have random pixels mis-associating themselves.
<MacManX> For example, pink seems to replace most ocurrances of what would be "light blue".
<MacManX> I was hoping that this may be a known issue with a work-around.
<MacManX> I think I'll rest first.  I'll take a stab at this tomorrow.
<jane> hi all, I think I have missed something...kubunto was a breeze to install, I wan to add firefox and thunderbird..."E: Couldn't find package"... thunberbird or firefox
<jane> thunderbird
<hettar> Yay I got ndiswrapper to work.
<KaiL_> Broadcom?
<hettar> yeah :(
<hettar> at least until my new laptop arrives this week
<KaiL_> then really congrats
<hettar> I had to install a newer version of ndiswrapper than is in hoary
<KaiL_> I know
<KaiL_> I had the same fun
<KaiL_> the intel ipw2200 here is much nicer, that just works :)
<hettar> Yeah I just order an asus w2 and it has the intel. I will never get another laptop with the broadcom chips
<Zibar> hi all. im trying to install kubuntu on a sata drive but installer wont recognize drive .... do i need any special boot parameters or something ?
<KaiL_> hettar: integrated chip or PCMCIA?
<KaiL_> uuhm, W2? you mean W2V?
<Zibar> anyone ? installing on sata ? im using the newest kubuntu install disc ....
<KaiL_> ...17" 16:10, 1680x1050 px.... 
<KaiL_> Zibar: depends on the sata controller
<KaiL_> somewhere between "hopeless" and "works out of the box"
<KaiL_> hettar: uuhm, W2? you mean W2V?
<Zibar> so if the drives doesnt show up they are not supported
<Zibar> argh
<Zibar> oh well, bye bye kubuntu ... :(
<KaiL_> which controller is that?
<Zibar> intel something  ... hang on ...
<Zibar> intel 82801 i think .... system info in xp says ata controller though, but it must be the one .....
<KaiL_> Issue #3: "Enhanced mode" or "SATA-only mode" may need to be set in BIOS.
<KaiL_> ..that's the only thing, what my information says
<Zibar> im running native mode ... got 2 sata drives and 2 dvd drives .....
<Zibar> hmm ok
<Zibar> ive had the same issues with debian .... booting with kernel 2.6 solved it back then ....
<Zibar> but no info on ubuntu forums .....
<Zibar> what kernel is the kubuntu installer using ?
<KaiL_> 2.6.10
<Zibar> hmmm
<KaiL_> sarge has 2.6.8...
<Zibar> yes, i think that was the one i used on debian
<Zibar> while im here - anyone running wow on cedega ? would kiek to hear any first hand experiences with this ....
<Zibar> like even
<Zibar> thanks for the info kail ....
<hettar> anyone know of some .debs for monotone on hoary ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone awake?
<BROKEN_LADDER> what password is kcontrol wanting me to enter to go into administrator mode in the kdm setup?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's not accepting my password, nor the root password
<petko> hello all
<petko> how to configure konversation to read BG English ?
<m0ns00n> Hey
<m0ns00n> Anyone care to make a .deb out of my paint app?
<m0ns00n> http://www.sub-ether.org/lunapaint/
<buz> weird name for a linux app
<buz> luna is the name of the butt ugly XP theme
<m0ns00n> Don't be so narrow minded :-) Lunapaint is an excellent name hehe - who cares what's happening in the Windows world
<tiago> hi can some one help me get the games menu to appear when i click on the K menu?
<tiago> i downloaded a bunch of games but there is no game menu in kubuntu xD
<tiago> hello... can some one please help me out?
* wincide is away: Away at the moment
<ermac`> hmmz i have a question
<ermac`> when i try to open a CD in Juk then it says you can only select local files?
<fromoze> !paste
<ubotu> paste is probably ""http://ubuntu.pastebin.com http://pastebin.com or #flood here on freenode.""
<_joris> if i install apache2 on kubuntu will other ppl be able to access my files on my apache server?
<azol> _joris: see /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<_joris> uhu then change it to 78?
<azol> _joris: something like this - Listen 127.0.0.1:80
<_joris> hmm listen 80 is it now...
<azol> _joris: and only you will be able to use apache
<_joris> and when i read the guide
<_joris> they recommend me to change it to 78
<azol> _joris: try it
<_joris> can someone dns me :D
<_joris> i don't know my own ip
<_joris> :p
<_joris> haha
<azol> _joris: PING dD5773890.access.telenet.be (213.119.56.144)
<_joris> thx
<_joris> azol can you do this for me: http://213.119.56.144/testphp.php
<azol> _joris: no result - timeout
<_joris> uhu server is down :( made a mistake
<azol> _joris: :-)
<_joris> azol can you do this for me: http://213.119.56.144/testphp.php
<_joris> fixed it
<_joris> azol: does it work now?
<azol> _joris: no
<_joris> fuck :(
<_joris> Listen 127.0.0.1:80
<_joris> that's on the ports.conf file now
<azol> _joris: and what do you want?
<_joris> just to other ppl being able to access my php-server
<nikkia> joris, Listen 127.0.0.1:80 will only listen for connections from localhost
<nikkia> joris, you want Listen 0.0.0.0:80   most likely
<azol> _joris: Listen 80
<_joris> azol
<_joris> i did
<_joris> doesn't change i guess :'(
<azol> _joris: restart apache
<nikkia> joris, are you restarting apache each time you make a change?
<_joris> maybe because i have a router?
<_joris> yes nikkia
<_joris> i did restart it
<_joris> isn't it 78?
<nikkia> joris, you may very well have to setup a PAT rule in your router
<_joris> hmmz
<_joris> how do i do that?
<_joris> nikkia
<_joris> how can i access the router-config?
<nikkia> joris, it depends on your router, you'll have to read its manual :)
<azol> _joris: hmm (The 1662 ports scanned but not shown below are in state: filtered) - you should open 80 port
<_joris> hmmz
<_joris> nvm 
<_joris> i'll only use it as a testing server then
<_joris> got a webspace and domain so nvm
<Pie-maker> anyone have experience with skim in KDE?
<Pie-maker> I wanted to type japanese stuff into kde apps so I followed the instructions from the wiki at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/JapaneseInputHowto 
<Pie-maker> I can type stuff in japanese in gtk apps but not qt apps
<gyaresu> Pie-maker, sorry man. it's pretty empty in here eh? just wanted to see if anyone would help you.
<Pie-maker> its empty here?
<gyaresu> i came here after you....
<Pie-maker> yep
<gyaresu> HELLO...hello...hello...
<gyaresu> pft.
<Pie-maker> ^^^^^^^/.^^^^^^^
<Riddell> Pie-maker: is scim required to input CJK in gtk?
<Pie-maker> yep
<Riddell> we don't seem to have a package for skim
<Pie-maker> oops. typo. supposed to be scim
<Riddell> skim is the KDE stuff for scim :)
<Pie-maker> yep.
<Riddell> you sure there isn't some other way of inputting CJK?  how have all our users managed until now?
<Pie-maker> I don't know. there are a bunch of apps that seem funny to me. xim, uim, qt-immodule
<Riddell> funny in which way?
<Pie-maker> funny as in a bunch of apps that are probably great but I have little idea how to make them work
<pv_> I believe you can input CJK to qt apps if XMODIFIERS="@im=SCIM"  is set
<Riddell> could you download skim and test it to see if it works?  http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/scim/skim-1.4.0.tar.bz2
<Riddell> pv_: set where?
<pv_> And scim is running.
<pv_> Riddell, environment variable, which should be set before starting kde.
<Pie-maker> I have that var set
<Pie-maker> to @im=SCIM
<pv_> Also run scim -d 
<pv_> I have 
<pv_> #!/bin/sh
<pv_> scim -d
<pv_> XMODIFIERS="@im=SCIM"; export XMODIFIERS
<pv_> in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/02xmodifier-scim
<Pie-maker> got that as well. except my file is /etc/X11/Xsession.d/74write-japanese
<pv_> Have you modified the "/SupportedUnicodeLocales" in /etc/scim/config ?
<Pie-maker> no
<pv_> I think it is required to use one of the locales listed in there, or add the locales you will be using. Perhaps ~/.scim/global will also work.
<Pie-maker> ok
<Pie-maker> pv_: are you using skim?
<pv_> Pie-maker, no.
<Pie-maker> ok
<_joris> can i get all standard windowsfonts on my kubuntu?
<_joris> like verdana, tahoma, arial
<_joris> etc...
<Pie-maker> sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts (with universal repo enabled)
<_joris> can i get all standard windowsfonts on my kubuntu?
<_joris> like verdana, tahoma, arial
<_joris> etc...
<Pie-maker> yes. just type in
<Pie-maker> sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Pie-maker> this should work if you have universal repositories enabled
<Pie-maker> you need to type that command into a console
<Riddell> Pie-maker: have you tried skim?
<_joris> Pie-maker: thx a lot ;) for the hint
<_joris> it works great
<Chambers`> hey guys, will kubuntu let you play dvd's or is there a trick to it you have to do first?
<Riddell> Chambers`: you need libdvdcss from marillat
<Chambers`> ok thanks
<Pie-maker> %c4 Riddell: Yes I'm working on getting skim compiled
<Riddell> Pie-maker: cool, let us know how you get on
<Pie-maker> ok
<jarod501> est ce que j'cris bien
<jarod501> oupsssssss
<Chambers`> is kubuntu as fast as ubuntu?  Reason I ask is because i used to use Suse and it was really slow (that used kde)
<Pie-maker>  Riddell: I'm having trouble with makeing scim 1.4.0. Scim is required to build skim 
<Riddell> Pie-maker: install scim-dev
<Riddell> (and please don't use IRC colours)
<Pie-maker> from repo?
<Pie-maker> i downloaded the scim tarball
<_StarScream> Chambers`, erm...its plenty fast here...how much ram do you have?
<Chambers`> 1.5 gigs
<_StarScream> Chambers`, wow...thats a lot..KDE should fly
<Chambers`> well suse was pretty slow to start up, that's why i asked :)
<Pie-maker> have you used kubuntu yet chambers?
<Riddell> Pie-maker: wow, we have a very old version of scim
<Riddell> Pie-maker: what's the problem building scimi?
<Riddell> Pie-maker: what's the problem building scim?
<Chambers`> nope, only Ubuntu which i really liked, so I'm getting the live cd of kubuntu now
<_StarScream> Chambers`, slow compared to suse with gnome?
<Riddell> Chambers`: live CD will be slow :)
<Pie-maker> riddell: I can configure. I get an error when I make.
<Pie-maker> the first error I get is-- automake-1.9: html was already defined in condition !HAVE_DOXYGEN, which is included in condition TRUE ...
<Chambers`> only used suse with kde, but i know people say kde is a resource hog
<Pie-maker> chambers: kde and gnome steal similar amounts of resources. If  you don't need the features that they provide, then yes, kde is a resource hog
<Chambers`> the torrent for the dvd is sloooooooooow :P
<_StarScream> Chambers`, depends what  you were expecting...KDE tends to use a bit more ram sometimes but this is generally to make the UI more responsive.
<_StarScream> i.e it remembers lists rather than re-generating etc..
<Chambers`> gotcha
<Pie-maker> riddell: I've tried almost everything I could think of. I've even looked into the scim channel (no responses). It looks like I'm going to need to go code hunting when I wake up after a nap I'm going to take now
<testmad> hi
<dutch> hello yourself !
<testmad> is there a way to net install kubuntu?
<dutch> I think so...I thought I had a net install  cd here some place
<dutch> try google...I think that's where I found it 
<testmad> k
<dutch> i just checked google...it's there some where, but I don't have a link
<dutch> or, you can install ubuntu and then install KDE from synaptic 
<dutch> tesdmad: try this 1, http://ubuntu.cbn.net/Ubuntu-Release/kubuntu/hoardy/
<dutch> net installs, live cd/dvd's, just about what ever your little heart desires :)
<testmad> that link doesnt werk
<dutch> oops..don't link on that one...spelling mistake near the end
<gdh> Unknown host ubuntu.cbn.net
<dutch> damn, and I just deleted firefox on the other box..
<dutch> let me check again...
<testmad> cus a net install of kubuntu would be  great.
<dutch> i see the mistake now
<QaDeS> hiyas
<dutch> http://ubuntu.cbn.net.id/Ubuntu-Release/kubuntu/hoary/
<dutch> try that one..
<testmad> been there..thats the distro page
<dutch> testmad: I assume you have a fast internet connection ?
<testmad> yea
<testmad> fast nuff
<dutch> you can d/l the iso cd from there
<testmad> yea..i got it already
<dutch> burn it to a cd, and install the cd in cdrom, re-boot
<testmad> looking for pure netinstall
<dutch> okay, that's how I install kubuntu the first time
<QaDeS> i'm a dork. installed plain ubuntu and now don't get my beloved menu entries in kde :o/ is there a way to create them automagically?
<dutch> not that I know of 
<testmad> and is there a way to get konqueror to support flash?
<dutch> QaDeS: have you tried using synaptic to install KDE ?
<testmad> cus when i tell it to identify as netscape, it still doesnt werk
<dutch> let me know it you find a way..I have to use firefox for flash
<testmad> yea..i installed firefox off kynaptic last nite and it messed some stuff up
<testmad> im bout to reinstall
<dutch> I install firefox from the terminal
<testmad> d/l the pkg?
<dutch> it seems to  work okay now 
<dutch> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<QaDeS> dutch, yea, that's the way i did it
<testmad> i just dont like firefox
<dutch> I use kong most of the time...but if I want to get the news on msnbc, I use firefox
<testmad> all i want is  access to the doom3 site
<testmad> well..im off to reinstall
<QaDeS> also, i don't get all the languages i installed support for :o/
<testmad> bbl
<dutch> have fun...
<QaDeS> there was an error in kdenetwork-admin or so. might be there's some post-install thingy yet to run?
<dutch> check the /etc/apt/sources.list
<dutch> if you see us./archive in there, remove the us., save, and apt-get update
<QaDeS> it's all de. archives ^^
<QaDeS> and de is what i don't get ;)
<QaDeS> is there something like debconf that should be run after installs?
<dutch> don't know...real newbie myself
<QaDeS> ok
<QaDeS> but the empty menu really sucks :o/
<_dylan> which is better:  GNOME or KDE?  i find kde a little slow...
<_joris> how do i fix this problem with apache? var/www/ is the dir, where the website-files should be put, but when i try to put files into it it says permission denied.... :'(
<mats> KDE is just fine ;) Gnomeand KDE uses more memory then black-/fluxbox
<mart> _joris: make sure the permissions on the files are right
<_dylan> how do i totally remove GNOME, then?
<mart> _joris: the webserver needs to read them, so make sure 'everyone' has read access
<mats> apt-get remove kde-desktop or something ;)
<mart> _joris: sorry, in konqueror properties it's 'Others' not 'Everyone'
<mats> _dylan: you can install more wms .. no need for removing kde.
<Sho_> Does Kubuntu have OpenSSH (and thus sshd) in its default install?
<mart> Sho_: don't think so
<Dhraak[knoppix] > what does the kubuntu installer do in terms of partitioning?
<Sho_> mart: damn
<mart> Sho_: but it's in main
* Dhraak[knoppix]  is planning to install kubuntu in the *very* near future
<Sho_> mart: Main being on the CD? I'm faced with the task of doing remote assistance for a friend and anything complex I need to explain is bad
<Dhraak[knoppix] > (having already backed up ~, resized the mostly unused XP partition, and blown away everything else)
<mart> Sho_: don't know if it's on the CD, you'd have to check the manifest.  I suspect not.  is using kynaptic really that hard to explain? :)
<Sho_> mart: Since I have never seen Kynaptic personally: possibly
<Dhraak[knoppix] > any tips for a gentoo user switching to kubuntu?
<Sho_> mart: Is an "apt-get install openssh" going to succeed? ;)
<mart> just ssh
<mats> Sho_: sshd
<Sho_> And he needs to sudo that, right?
<mats> yes
<Sho_> no root and all?
<Sho_> hmkay
<mart> there is no sshd
<mart> it's in ssh
<mart> apt-get install ssh, and it should ask if you want to start the sshd server
<Sho_> oook ..
<mart> oh, there is openssh-server an oopenssh-client, don't know if they're in hoary
<mart> yes, they are
<testmad> whats the web address to the backports/restricted?
<Sho_> mart: As long as Linux is so hard to use, sshd should be included in every default install IMO
<Sho_> Newbies just need a friend to be able to do remote assistance via ssh
<testmad> im a newbie and wont touch remote assistance
<Dhraak[knoppix] > heh
<mart> Sho_: no good complaining to me, it's not my decision
<Sho_> yeah, just ranting a bit
<testmad> anyways..web adddy for backport/restricted pls?
<Dhraak[knoppix] > hmm
<Sho_> now he's getting "starting openbsd secure shell server failed" - wohoo ..
<Dhraak[knoppix] > what does the kubuntu installer do in terms of partitioning?
<mart> Dhraak[knoppix] : there's a "Do what you think is sensible" option for newbies
<Dhraak[knoppix] > heh
<mart> Dhraak[knoppix] : or you can use the partioner to create, delete and format
<Dhraak[knoppix] > I can never decide how I want to partition things
<Dhraak[knoppix] > I have 70GB available
<Dhraak[knoppix] > (shrinking the XP partition from 30GB to 10GB felt sooooo good)
<mart> Dhraak[knoppix] : I've been using linux for 10+ years, and I'm only just beginning to figure out partitioning schemes that work for me...
<mart> I think I try to hard.
<mart> s/to/too/
<Sho_> Any idea why sshd would fail to come up?
<Dhraak[knoppix] > mart, I'm pondering 10GB /, 30GB /home, and 30GB audio/video
<mart> Dhraak[knoppix] : yeah, depends where you compile stuff
<Dhraak[knoppix] > heh
<Dhraak[knoppix] > for gentoo, I just had ~40GB / (with everything), 512MB swap, and ~9GB misc
<mart> Dhraak[knoppix] : I find partitioning affects the way I backup
<Dhraak[knoppix] > the installer uses cfdisk, right?
<Dhraak[knoppix] > heh
<mart> Dhraak[knoppix] : don't think it's cfdisk
* Dhraak[knoppix]  will admit that he doesn't back things up nearly enough
<mart> it's more 'gui'
<Dhraak[knoppix] > ooh
<mart> but still text mode
<Dhraak[knoppix] > ah
<Dhraak[knoppix] > Curses!
<mart> yeah, takes a moment to get used to, if you know cfdisk
<Dhraak[knoppix] > other than resizing the ntfs partition with qtparted, all the partitioning I've done has been with cfdisk
<teprrr> Riddell, so hmm, is kubuntu changing to gcc4 at the same time as debian?
<mart> Dhraak[knoppix] : the hardest part is knowing what partitions are, and which ones you need, after that, partioners are much the same
<mart> teprrr: Breezy is already on gcc4
<Riddell> teprrr: kubuntu has already changed
<gdh> same time as debian?  Make a note in your diary for summer 2008 :)
<mart> heh :)
<teprrr> hmm, breezy? next? :)
<teprrr> gdh, debian is changing atm and is thus broken
<mart> breezy will definately release before debian releases a new version with gcc4
<gdh> we might see another ice age before Etch appears, mind =)
<teprrr> so is breezy usable atm then?
* mart is using it
<Dhraak[knoppix] > which character was breezy?
<gdh> Last I heard, it was encouraged to use breezy now
<gdh> to help test + bugreport, etc.
<gdh> Dhraak[knoppix] : Debian uses Toy Story - i have no idea what Ubuntu is using.. :)
<mart> Dhraak[knoppix] : huh? I know debian names after Toy Story, what does ubuntu name after?
<testmad> gdh: what do you have for the backports/restricted in your sources.list?
<Dhraak[knoppix] > nm
<bbailey> "dirty furry rooting critters" ?
<mart> huge fire in newcastle right now.
<gdh> testmad: Personally I am still on hoary :)
<Dhraak[knoppix] > o/` A hedgehog can neverbe buggered at all o/`
<gdh> not even carefully ...
<Dhraak[knoppix] > gotta love Pratchett
<Dhraak[knoppix] > when is the next version likely to be out?
<gdh> October.
<Dhraak[knoppix] > okay
<gdh> April + October :)
<Dhraak[knoppix] > a tad long to wait
<Dhraak[knoppix] > so I will be using the 5.04 install CD
<Dhraak[knoppix] > at any rate, I should probably stop dallying around on freenode and actually reboot and install
<mart> Dhraak[knoppix] : yeah, you can always dist-upgrade before October then if you get desparate
<Dhraak[knoppix] > what's the time estimate on a 2.4GHz p4?
<Dhraak[knoppix] > mart, that's like emerge -uav world, right?  !;)
<othernoob> 15 minutes maybe? 
<Dhraak[knoppix] > hmm
<Dhraak[knoppix] > hmm
<mart> Dhraak[knoppix] : yeah, except you don't have to wait 4 days :)
<Dhraak[knoppix] > mart, well, I try to emerge -uavt every week or so
<Dhraak[knoppix] > to avoid the 4-day compiles
* mart never trusted gentoo packagers
<Skaag> anyone managed to get a QuickCam 4000 working?
<Dhraak[knoppix] > I went with x86 except for specific packages marked ~x86 in my /etc/portage/package.keywords
<mart> not since the lets compile everything 'full optimisation' even if it goes slower that way days...
<gdh> Skaag: I had one which broke, if that helps? :)
<Dhraak[knoppix] > kde 3.4.1 is available for kubuntu, right?
<mart> y
<Skaag> but when it was working, was it working under linux?
<gdh> Skaag: I used to use it with the binary-only 'pwcx' driver on Debian - worked fine
<Skaag> ah checking
<gdh> Skaag: then I tried with Kubuntu and the free pwc driver and only got interference / static from the camer
<gdh> Skaag: I tried it in windows, and got the same thing - the camera must've goot dropped / knackered when we moved house :|
<Skaag> aha!
<Dhraak[knoppix] > okay... gonna reboot and install
<teprrr> so, is breezy usable atm? or is x still broken? :)
<othernoob> teprrr: what does the topic in #ubuntu say?
<teprrr> don't know.. yet.
<teprrr> so it's broken :)
<othernoob> lol ;)
<testmad> has anyone gotten flash to werk right on konquerer?
<aseigo> yep
<teprrr> testmad, yup, works fine here
<testmad> how?
<teprrr> though I've debian.. :P
<aseigo> you have to use the NS4 plugin version though
<testmad> tell conquere to id as ns4?
<testmad> and itll werk?
<othernoob> no, it'll never werk :p
<testmad> ok..not werkin
<testmad> brb
<testmad> upgraded all pachages..
<aseigo> no, you don't tell it to id as ns4
<testmad> ok?
<testmad> thne how?
<testmad> noob here
<othernoob> i think he didn't get the joke...
<testmad> pls explain
<aseigo> what you do is you install the flash plugin and ensure konqueror can see it in the plugins config page in Settings -> Configure Konqueror
<testmad> the mozilla flash plugins right?
<teprrr> :)
<aseigo> no, not the mozilla flash plugins. the NS4 flash plugins.
* aseigo ponders how many times he'll need to say that =)
<Dhraakellian> okay... it's up and running
<Dhraakellian> but ew!ew!ew! 640x480 at 60Hz!
<teprrr> hmm, what could cause kde to hang when checking for peripherals or something like that shows up in splash?
<teprrr> well, whole x restarts itself after being some time on that
<Dhraakellian> how might I get a higher resolution on here without going and grabbing my xorg.conf that I backed up from my gentoo installation?
<Dhraakellian> or would that be the best option
<Dhraakellian> ?
<thoreauputic> Dhraakellian: try running ` sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg `
<Dhraakellian> how long should this take?
<thoreauputic> Dhraakellian: umm... that command should ask you questions that you answer - not long
<Dhraakellian> okay... removed the backticks
* Dhraakellian wonders how much RAM he should have his video card use
<B-L> converting to kde is screwing my system up :(
<B-L> i logged in as my girlfriend, because when i try to log in, it just hangs.  nothing ever comes up.
<thoreauputic> B-L: I suggest you try renaming ~/.kde to say, .kde.bak and logging in again - you lose your personal settings, but it should at least work: you can put them back
<thoreauputic> B-L: that's in *your* home dir, of course
<B-L> thoreauputic, ahhh...smart
<B-L> well, that worked
<teprrr> woohoo, it works :)
<Dhraakellian> hmm
<thoreauputic> B-L: good - now you can debug which thing in .kde caused the trouble by gradually putting stuff back into .kde from .kde.bak (or just start again)
<thoreauputic> I mean start from the defaults, of course...
<testmad> ok..remind me to never update all the packages again
<Ko_Onrad> Hi
<Dhraakellian> hmm... it doesn't seem to want to let me go above 640x480
<testmad> question..whats command to reconfiguree xorg?
<Dhraakellian> 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' is the one that was mentioned to me a few minutes ago
<testmad> k..thats what i thought..couldnt remember tho
<testmad> thnx
<thoreauputic> Dhraakellian: you might try selecting  a lower clour depth like 16 instead of 24
<thoreauputic> *colour
<Dhraakellian> heh
<testmad> what is 128MB in kB?
<Dhraakellian> on that note, what is a reasonable amount of memory for such things?
<Dhraakellian> (intel integrated graphics)
<testmad> depends on how much system memory you got
<thoreauputic> testmad: 128 * 1024 I suppose
<Dhraakellian> 131072
<testmad> so you basicly got 128 MB RAM
* Dhraakellian fiddles around a little more
<testmad> hmm
<testmad> thats a hard one
<ray_> sup test
<testmad> hey..not much
<Dhraakellian> no, I have 768MB
<ray_> still tweaking?
<testmad> trying to figure out what 128MB is in kB
<Dhraakellian> I was responding to the math question
<ray_> 128,000
<Dhraakellian> testmad: 131072
<testmad> k
<Dhraakellian> ray_: KiB
<Dhraakellian> !;)
<ubotu> Dhraakellian: Are you smoking crack?
<Dhraakellian> no
<ray_> i am
<Dhraakellian> why, was my math off?
<Ko_Onrad> Someone here who has installed qt4 (-dev)? I can't find those packages and compiling the `official' .tar.gz fails. :(
<thoreauputic> Dhraakellian: heh - ubotu is a bot who responds to the !
<Dhraakellian> heh
<Dhraakellian> having lurked in #amarok so much, one would assume that I'd catch such things
<Dhraakellian> ubotu: are you a bot?
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Dhraakellian
<Dhraakellian> hmm
<testmad> yes
<Dhraakellian> testmad: just seeing how it'd respond
<testmad> Dhraakellian: when playing with onboard gfx..you gotta balace between system and video
<testmad> i would say split in half
<testmad> 64 and 64
<Dhraakellian> testmad: heh... no, I have 768MB RAM
<testmad> but..thats no good for any gaming
<testmad> ok.
<testmad> k.
<Dhraakellian> the 131072 was in answer to the multiplication question
<testmad> then give the vid 128
<testmad> and 512 to system
<testmad> should i load GLcore?
<Dhraakellian> testmad: and squirrel away the otther 128MB?  !;)
<testmad> err..sorry..my math is off
* Dhraakellian went with the automatic partitioning stuff that the kubuntu installer did, so he apparently has a couple GB of swap
* Dhraakellian waits for the answer to testmad's question
<Dhraakellian> actually, I'm just gonna flip through stuff again and let it restart X
* Dhraakellian is pretty sure he was using the same color depth on gentoo
<Dhraakellian> hmm
<Dhraakellian> mrr.... no fish?
<testmad> ok..
<Dhraakellian> nm.  using the actual address instead of the hostname
<testmad> y is it that after i config xorg all my fonts come back huge?
<Dhraakellian> wrong dpi?
<testmad> i dunno
<dell500> how do you upgrade firmware in linux for a DVD drive??
<gdh> dell500: generally you don't. complain to your manufacturer :)
<dell500> are you serious?
<dell500> so you can't upgrade firmware without windows, mac osx or 9?!
<gdh> yes. If the manufacturer has provided a stupid .exe all-in-one updater program
<gdh> then you have to use a windows PC
<dell500> what a crock
<gdh> Yup.
<gdh> Had that prob with aPhilips drive, but I expect most manufr.s are the same
<dell500> well shizzle
<dell500> time for a shower i guess
<Dhraakellian> okay, I backed up the xorg.conf I had here and copied over the one that I had backed up from my gentoo intallation
<testmad> ok..im officially peeved
<Dhraakellian> hmm... doesn't appear to have worked
<Dhraakellian> I *know* I've had this thing at 1600x1200 before
<testmad> pls help me..
<testmad> these fonts are huge and im not that blind
<teprrr> http://pastebin.com/315147 -- is there anything I can do?
<Dhraakellian> testmad: iirc, putting the screen size in the xorg.conf helps with that
<testmad> where?
<Dhraakellian> narf...
<Dhraakellian> highlighting in vim isn't copying
<Dhraakellian> Section "Monitor"
<testmad> ok
<testmad> im at 1280x1024 right now
<testmad> just the fonts are huge.
<Dhraakellian>    DisplaySize   365  273   : mm
<Dhraakellian> um...
<Dhraakellian> # instead of :
<Dhraakellian> is what I have
<testmad> k
<Dhraakellian> for a 19" IBM P92
<Dhraakellian> ymmv
<Dhraakellian> !;)
<ubotu> Dhraakellian: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<jesusfish> what is the version of kubuntu after hoary, and is it possibile to upgrade to that without severly messing one's system up?
<other|study> breezy
<other|study> and yes. but not yet. x is broken
<jesusfish> how stable is it?
* Dhraakellian tests out recent changes
<other|study> jesusfish: just wait till october till its official release
<jesusfish> cuz hoary isn't get new package updates, right?
<other|study> just security updates
<jesusfish> other|study: well, my hoary isn't that stable anyways
<other|study> meaning..
<jesusfish> other|study: well, it's prolly more KDE, but various KDE apps crash all the time
<jesusfish> other|study: would running breezy be similar to running Debian unstable?
<Dhraakellian> hrm
<teprrr> other|study, atm yes
* Dhraakellian changes the default color depth to 16 and tries again
<teprrr> other|study, as borh are broken :)
<other|study> heh, teprrr i didn't ask :p
<jesusfish> oh wait....I don't think I'm using hoary's KDE packages anyways
<other|study> jesusfish: which kde version?
<teprrr> other|study, you should talk on query if you don't want other people to disturb your discussions.. :P
<jesusfish> 3.4.1
* jesusfish checks hist apt sources
<jesusfish> oh, they are hoary's kde packages
<other|study> teprrr: that's no prob, but jesusfish asked the questions and you directed the answers at me ;)
<other|study> i thought 3.4.1 was supposed to fix some crashes..
<jesusfish> I used to run Deb unstable
<jesusfish> other|study: ya, so did I
<other|study> maybe teprrr knows more about that :p
<jesusfish> hehe
<other|study> teprrr: aren't you a kde developer? :p
<jesusfish> the 2.6.11 kernel has serious issues with my system as well
<bbailey> I'd be very happy if ubuntu unstable was as stable as debian unstable, heh
<Jeezis> jesusfish: same here, i am just sticking with 2.6.10-5
<Dhraakellian> hrm
<jesusfish> Jeezis: ya, that's what I use for now
<other|study> jesusfish: you're not supposed to use the 2.6.11
<Jeezis> jesusfish: had major stability issues
<other|study> it's broken..the ubuntu people didn't fix it
<jesusfish> other|study: I think apt-get update installed it, I didn't actually intend to
<jesusfish> dist-upgrade, that is
<Dhraakellian> so... how to get the resolution up to something bearable?
<teprrr> other|study, uh, om
<Jeezis> Dhraakellian: what is it at now?
<teprrr> other|study, yup, akregator devel actually..
<jesusfish> other|study: how do I config grub to use .10 by default?  I'm used to Lilo
<Dhraakellian> 640x480
<Dhraakellian> I had it up to 1600x1200 before I blew away my gentoo installation
<Jeezis> Dhraakellian: damn, do you have the drivers for your video card installed?
<Jeezis> never tried gentoo, went from red hat 9 to mandrake to debian to ubuntu to kubuntu :-p
<Dhraakellian> Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Device
<Dhraakellian> that's what I have, I believe
<Jeezis> oo, i haven't had any experience with intel graphics cards
* Dhraakellian was also using xorg 6.7 under gentoo, since 6.8.x was unusably slow for some reason
<other|study> jesusfish: i'm not a grub expert
* mart has:
<mart> 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82865G Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<Jeezis> mart: how do you check that?
<mart> lspci
<Jeezis> ah ok
<jesusfish> hmmmm
<Jeezis> yeah, i have an ati radeon 320m
<jesusfish> maybe 2.6.11 was working for me...it's what I compiled LIRC under
<Jeezis> glxgears was only giving me aroun 168 fps >_<
<Dhraakellian> 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82865G Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<Jeezis> 0000:01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility U1
<Dhraakellian> woah... kcontrol just crashed on startu
<Dhraakellian> p
<testmad> kewl
<testmad> this is better
<testmad> changed dpi to 96 and its all good again
<Jeezis> it's so nice to watch synaptic as it downloads and installs things flawlessly
<testmad> heh..is nice till you upgrade kernels
<testmad> everytime ive upgraded or switched i always end up in console
<Jeezis> which is why i'm sticking to 2.6.10-5 :-p
<Dhraakellian> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<Dhraakellian> hrm
<segfault2k> breezy is still broken?
<Dhraakellian> hrm... installing gvim means installing gnome stuff?
<teprrr> whee, got it working.. I had no shell installed and thus it didn't work
* Dhraakellian wonders why the heck he can't get this thing above 640x480 at 60Hz
* Dhraakellian goes to grab a snack and cool off for a minute
<Mez> what's a good CD "backup" tool ?
<Mez> for KDE?
<Dhraakellian> how would I go about forcing this thing to a higher resolution?
<jesusfish> where the heck does Kubuntu get it's list of modules to load and such?
<Dhraakellian> Mez:, you looking for a burner app or something else?
<jesusfish> I tried editing discover.conf, but it did not skip the modules I told it to skip
<Dhraakellian> for burning, I'd say k3b
<Mez> Dhraakellian, noo... I maintain k3b, just want to rip them to my PC :D
<Dhraakellian> hehheh
<Dhraakellian> aaah
<Mez> First time I've bought a CD in ages, so, well - I havent "ripped" any since I moved to linux :D
<Dhraakellian> kaudiocreator?
<Mez> I mean I know I can drag ogg files off it, but it seems pretty slow
<Dhraakellian> drag'n'drop from audiocd:/?
<Mez> yeah
<Dhraakellian> there's also grip
<Dhraakellian> kaudiocreator would be the one for KDE
<Mez> yeah, but drag and drop from audiocd is a bit slow :D
* Dhraakellian really wants to get away from this 640x480
<Mez> ~I mean, a lot of programs in windows will rip a CD for me in a few minutes... and I'm sure that something in KDE can do the same
<Dhraakellian> heh
<Dhraakellian> I think the audiocd ioslave uses cdparanoia
<Mez> Dhraakellian, kcontrol -> Peripherals -> display
<Dhraakellian> Mez:, hah! don't I wish!
<Mez> Dhraakellian, What's the problem with that
<Dhraakellian> 640x480 and 60Hz are the only options listed
<Dhraakellian> xorg.conf has a lot more than just 640x480 listed
<ray_> any of u guys know of a good dvd ripper?
<ray_> or copyer
<Dhraakellian> check kde-apps.org perhaps?
* Dhraakellian ponders
* Dhraakellian wonders what things he could try in order to get the resolution up
* Dhraakellian will ponder it while afk
<testmad> Dhraakellian: got one for you
<testmad> 1280-1024 dpi at 433x347
<testmad> that 75x75dpi
<ermac`> does anyone know how i can run the photoshop installer with wine?
<testmad> what version of photoshop?
<ermac`> CS2
<testmad> doesnt werk
<ermac`> no?
<ermac`> wich then?
<testmad> no
<ermac`> wich should work
<testmad> i thnik 7.0 does
<ermac`> ok
<ermac`> then i'll search it somewhere
<ermac`> do you know a mirror?
<testmad> nope
<ermac`> k
<testmad> sorry
<ermac`> np
<testmad> i dual boot for my ps
<ermac`> fuck then i downloaded 330mb for nothing :(
<Mez> ermac`, watch you're language
<ermac`> sorry...
<testmad> y is it that i cant get flas to werk with konqueror
<testmad> this blows
<ubuntu> hello 
<ubuntu> how can i modprobe a module from a live ubuntu cd ??? please help...
<ubuntu> come on .... somebody must know
<fromoze_away> you can't
<ubuntu> fromoze: are you sure???
<fromoze> ubuntu: ;)
<fromoze> i don't understan the cuestion
<ubuntu> i want to install a module
<ubuntu> ie: speedstep-centrino 
<ubuntu> modprobe speedstep-centrino
<fromoze> from the live-cd to a hdd instalation?
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> just the live cd
<fromoze> then 
<fromoze> do:
<fromoze> modprobe -l | grep centrino to get the exactly name
<ubuntu> i have the exact name
<fromoze> and sudo modprobe speedstep-centrino
<ubuntu> thank you
<fromoze> pasword: ubuntu  or morphix or not asked
<ubuntu> still ... it fails ... the i can't get cpufreq to work on my centrino laptop
<fromoze> what error?
<ubuntu> No such device
<ubuntu> :) I'm pretty sure there is such a device :))
<fromoze> I think powernowd do the work for centrino too.. i use it for my amd64
<fromoze> do: less /proc/cpufreq
<ubuntu> model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1600MHz
<ubuntu> cpu MHz         : 598.529
<fromoze> to see if it's configure cpufreq step, I don't know about centrino.. but it works on amd
<fromoze> then, you've cpufreq working, no?
<ubuntu> cpufreq can't work if i don't have the module running 
<fromoze> not necesary
<fromoze> new kernels do it :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> does kde have something equivalent to esd on gnome, so that multiple apps (and users) can use sound simultaneously?
<fromoze> arts BROKEN_LADDER 
<BROKEN_LADDER> my onboard audio is pretty minimal.
<BROKEN_LADDER> how do i set that up?
<fromoze> it must work by default
<BROKEN_LADDER> and can i make gnome apps use it?
<fromoze> yes
<BROKEN_LADDER> it works  by default?
<BROKEN_LADDER> uhh..
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's not working for me.
<BROKEN_LADDER> only one user can use sound at a time
<fromoze> gnome-audio/sound-control something like that permets you to choice auido daemon to use
<fromoze> may be you're using esd and arts at same time == problems
<aseigo> BROKEN_LADDER: yeah, linux audio kind of sucks like that
<fromoze> aseigo: I'm really happy with my sb live!  :P
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't think i'm running esd..lemme check
<testmad> how do you keep konqueror from opening new tabs?
<aseigo> fromoze: heh .. well, linux audio is hella better than it was 5 years ago ... but we still have a ways to do =)
<fromoze> aseigo: I now, it's why I never use the system sounds xD
<aseigo> testmad: Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> Web Behaviour -> unchck "Open Links in new tab instead of in new window"
<testmad> well..see..im at a flash site that has age verification..and it opens in a new tab..when i submit my age..nothing happens to the main site
<BROKEN_LADDER> also, when setting keyboard shortcuts in kde, i can't get it to recognize my "multimedia" keys at the top of my keyboard.
<BROKEN_LADDER> those were handy for playing music and stuff.
<testmad> this is the Doom3 site..not prono
<BROKEN_LADDER> it was simple in gnome
<fromoze> aseigo: But I want to say that sound hardware is going wrost these days... on-board chips are really bad stuff :/
<fromoze> BROKEN_LADDER: In kde is easier 
<fromoze> BROKEN_LADDER: What's your keyboard model?
<fromoze> BROKEN_LADDER: Control Center --> Regional Setting --> keyboard layout : use keyboard layout and look for the model of your keyboard, if isn't there, just choice the more similar.
<fromoze> well.. i'm using spanish-kde, then the names of sections can be wrong
<fromoze> for the unknown keys you can configure them in the section some english user can tell you xD
<aseigo> fromoze: indeed
<fromoze> in gnome my Genius Keyboard only get the volume control working... in kde all the keys works like a charm -- DCOP RULEZZZ
<teprrr> hmm, where can I find libc6 package?
<teprrr> I haven't ever been able to make my multimedia keys to work with kde...
<teprrr> but yes, with gnome they work easily :P
<teprrr> no kkeyinputdialog recognize them without hazzling around with xmodmap and such
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm trying to eliminate the idea of "windows"
<BROKEN_LADDER> every program i run, i try to keep borderless and maximized.
<kalenedrael> hmm
<BROKEN_LADDER> i think it would be a very good evolution in desktop design.
<fromoze> teprrr: I thinked my multimedia keys won't work ever, but once I try to configure the keyboard by DCOP all was ok :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> windows make no sense.
<teprrr> fromoze, by dcop? um
<BROKEN_LADDER> what's that?  DCOP?
<fromoze> DCOP.. I a powerfull thin xD
<teprrr> BROKEN_LADDER, I think ion does something like that
<BROKEN_LADDER> what is ion?
<fromoze> wmii to
<teprrr> windowmanager
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh..
<teprrr> dcop is communication protocol used by kde
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just have one panel, the one at the top with my application menubar on it, as well as the kde menu on it, and a few handy applets, and a window list button.
<fromoze> yes, and you can control any program on kde by the terminal
<BROKEN_LADDER> woah
<fromoze> more or less like me BROKEN_LADDER 
<BROKEN_LADDER> there must be way more people working on kde than on gnome
<teprrr> yup, but I still don't understand what you meant by configiring it by dcop :)
<fromoze> in quick keys on kde, you can associate key to a dcop command
<fromoze> hot-keys
<fromoze> I'm translating from spanish, sorry xD
<teprrr> yes I know..
<teprrr> but the problem is that kde doesn't recognize my buttons
<fromoze> wich layout are you using?
* Dhraakellian wonders and ponders some more
<teprrr> some standard one
<fromoze> then kde won't look to the multimedia keys
<Dhraakellian> so, what things should I try now in an attempt to get the resolution higher?
<teprrr> fromoze, um, and gnome works fine?
<fromoze> yes, gnome is senseless xD
<teprrr> uh, great
<teprrr> still those keys doesn't work for me
<ermac`> can someone help me?
<fromoze> have you the model of your keyboard?
<teprrr> well, I can get them working with lineak, but it's one more thing to take care of
<teprrr> yup, logitech's ultrax flat
<ermac`> why do i get the error: could not initialize vbox, when i start photoshop.exe in wine?
<fromoze> the more thing configure it with hotkeys :)
<fromoze> isn't too hard
<fromoze> Dhraakellian: left-button on the wallpaper and configure display?
<lokito> any know how can i control the upload of my coneccion  on kubuntu?
<teprrr> lokito, control by which means+
<Dhraakellian> fromoze, first thing I tried
<Dhraakellian> it only shows 640x480 and 60Hz
* P3L|C4N0 o/
<lokito> ftp teprrr
<fromoze> Dhraakellian: change your xorg.conf?
<ermac`> why do i get the error: could not initialize vbox, when i start photoshop.exe in wine?
<teprrr> lokito, your client doesn't support limiting?
<teprrr> lokito, or is it server?
<lokito> server
<lokito> i use proftpd
<Dhraakellian> fromoze, I have higher resolutions listed for every color depth
<fromoze> ermac`: are you sure wine supports photoshop? 
<teprrr> um, and it doesn't support limiting?
<fromoze> Dhraakellian: And the monitor configuration?? 
<gdh> fromoze: Wine runs Pshop 7 fine - no idea about CS1/CS2
<teprrr> trickle can limit any app, but I don't know if it's good idea to use with ftp server.. :P
<lokito> i hope so
<ermac`> fromoze, wine started the installation and ended it without any problem so normallly it should work and friends of me have it running to..
<lokito> ppl is killing my upload
<Dhraakellian> hmm
<lokito> 125kb +
<fromoze> Dhraakellian: the refresh of your monitor is very important to get the resolution
<Dhraakellian> fromoze, yeah... I try pasting in the section from my old xorg.conf
<Dhraakellian> right... no gvim
<fromoze> Dhraakellian: but is ok the refresh?
<ermac`> fromoze, wine started the installation and ended it without any problem so normallly it should work and friends of me have it running to..
<Dhraakellian> the only resolution available is 640x480; the only refresh rate available is 60Hz
<Dhraakellian> I know for a fact that this monitor can do 1600x1200 at 75Hz
<fromoze> ermac`: I don't use wine neither photoshop, I can't help you. Just try to get a tip about.
<ermac`> Dhraakellian, did you already change your colordepth? it should be 16 if you have that problem
<fromoze> ermac`: have you try gimp or krita? may be you don't need photoshop (just other tip ;) )
<ermac`> ok fromoze 
<BROKEN_LADDER> konquerer won't save a web folder unless it can connect to it at the time of creation!? BAH
<Dhraakellian> emac, I believe I did try that
<ermac`> hehe i dunno, the gimp looks crap
<Dhraakellian> and I put it back when it didn't work
<ermac`> uhu
<fromoze> ermac`: and krita? ;)
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone use kmail?  can it be set to actually "move" emails from one directory to another instead of marking deleted and copying; as well as being able to move a message to the trash istead of just marking it deleted?
<ermac`> dunno never seen it
<ermac`> wath site fromoze?
<MacManX> I have a quick newbie-ish question about running fsck.  Anyone up to it?
<teprrr> BROKEN_LADDER, yes
<fromoze> BROKEN_LADDER: creates filters to do it
<teprrr> I've filters which move all spam to spam folder
<ermac`> Dhraakellian, did you add the HorizSync and VertRefresh lines too??
<fromoze> ermac`:  you need to do that http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice-14.php
<Dhraakellian> emac, I'm now copying over monitor stuff from my old xorg.conf
<fromoze> and info about on the site of koffice
<ermac`> ok fromoze 
<Dhraakellian> dunno why I didn't think to do that earlier
<ermac`> because you didn't knew that?
<ermac`> just a guess
<Dhraakellian> heh
<Dhraakellian> don't know why I didn't think to compare the two and see what was missing from the one
<ermac`> fromoze, ive got koffice already..
<Dhraakellian> maybe it was because I tried the old one and it didn't work
<ermac`> ;)
* Dhraakellian will try the one generated by the tools on this distro with more monitor information added
<Dhraakellian> okay, brb
<ermac`> fromoze, where can i get the krita-stuff?
<fromoze> ermac`: sudo apt-get krita?
<ermac`> didn't work
<Dhraakellian> narfing smeg
<Dhraakellian> it didn't work
<ermac`> i updated the sources list as well
<ermac`> oh ok sorry then Dhraakellian 
<fromoze> do you introduce koffice 3.4.1 sources?
<BROKEN_LADDER> teprrr i'm not talking about filtering
<ermac`> how you mean fromoze?
<fromoze> koffice 1.4 sorry :$
<BROKEN_LADDER> teprrr i'm saying ,if i move a message from inbox to amikoj, i want it to move the fuckin message, not copy it and mark the inbox copy as deleted.  that is annoying.
<worzel> Dhraakellian, in xorg.conf section 'Screen'
<MacManX> Will running fsck from Konsole on the current startup drive cause any problems? 
<Dhraakellian> worzel, eh?
<fromoze> BROKEN_LADDER: I get the move option doing that...
<worzel> does it actually name your monitor
<BROKEN_LADDER> also, if i delete a message, i want it to be moved to a specified directory, say "trash", and then deleted from the current directory, so that it appears to be moved to trash, not just marked deleted.
<Dhraakellian> in the section "Monitor", it does
<worzel> how about section Screen
<Dhraakellian> oh, yeah
<Dhraakellian> in both
<BROKEN_LADDER> fromoze in thunderbird or evolution if you do that, it appears to work, but then if you go to your web mail, you'll see that the original message is still there just marked deleted.
<worzel> another idea gone!!
<Dhraakellian> okay, well, I'm gonna restart X again now
<fromoze> BROKEN_LADDER: you must activate the delete the server message
<Jeezis> i am so in love with kubuntu :-p
<Jeezis> it just pwnz all 
<fromoze> BROKEN_LADDER: I'm worng
<worzel> other options, add DisplaySize to monitor
<BROKEN_LADDER> worng?
<MacManX> Will running fsck from Konsole on the current startup drive cause any problems?
<fromoze> BROKEN_LADDER: You need to desactivate the option 
<BROKEN_LADDER> wicked!
<fromoze> see on the server configuration
<BROKEN_LADDER> how do i set gnome programs that use gstreamer, like rthymbox, to use artsd?
<Antoine__> hey guys, does anyone know if its possible to boot with the livecd on a centrino laptop?
<segfault2k> yeah!
<segfault2k> :D
<MacManX> Help, please.  Will running fsck from Konsole on the current startup drive cause any problems? 
<fromoze> BROKEN_LADDER: gnome-audio-setting or something like that.. Rhythmbox? DO you lnow amarok?
<Dhraakellian> narf
<Antoine__> well, i've set it to boot from cd but it still boots win from the hd
<fromoze> MacManX: It depends on wath you do
<fromoze> try cfdisk
<fromoze> MacManX: What are you trying to do?
<MacManX> thanks, I'll try that.
<MacManX> I'm just trying to run a normal check and repair if need be utility.  I run fsk weekly on my Mac.
<MacManX> fsck*
<fromoze> MacManX: what FS are you using?
<MacManX> Im not entirely sure.  I just installed Kubuntu last night and set it to wipe and reformat my HD.
<MacManX> I suppose that t would be UFS then?
<fromoze> MacManX: if it isn't ext2 ... you're not supossed to need to do it
<MacManX> ah, so the file system will take care of itself?
<fromoze> yes, reiserfs and ext3 do it.
<MacManX> cool, thanks
<fromoze> ext3 do an scandisck every 30 mount times by defaults
<fromoze> reiserfs check integrity each boot time... may be I'm wrong about that :/
<fromoze> but ext3 will make the scan disk for you
<fromoze> and you'll see it :)
<testmad> anyone istalled doom3 on linux yet?
<worzel> Dhraakellian - does running xorgcfg show anything helpful
<Dhraakellian> worzel, on the advice of someone in here I ran "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Dhraakellian> I suppose running the other can't hurt
<bbailey> I've ran doom3 on linux, yes.
<testmad> hod do i install it?
<MacManX> Thanks, Fromoze
<Dhraakellian> Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dhraakellian>         Undefined Monitor "IBM P92" referenced by Screen "Default Screen".
<Dhraakellian> Problem when parsing config file
<bbailey> There's a linux install file you download from somewhere or other. It's pretty straightforward - you run it, it asks where the cd is mounted or where the data files are, installs it etc.
<worzel> had same problem but solved it, but not entirely sure how
<testmad> ummthe loki installelr
<testmad> wont werk
<testmad> says i need gtk1.2
<testmad> i got 2.0
<worzel> perhaps add ModeLine specific to your monitor?
<testmad> it should still work right?
<bbailey> http://mirrors.xmission.com/idsoftware/doom3/linux/doom3-linux-1.3.1302.x86.run
<bbailey> is the one I used
<bbailey> worked fine (on debian sid a month ago, anyway)
<Dhraakellian> worzel, commenting out the Monitor line in the "Screen" section
<Dhraakellian> wondering if it dislikes having that in there twice
<Dhraakellian> heh
<Dhraakellian> came up strangely
<testmad> ok..new problem..i got my doomdvd in the drive..but its not seeing anyhting..
<testmad> it should tho right?
<Dhraakellian> the display was in the upper right corner of the screen, and parts of it were also drawn in the other four corners
<Dhraakellian> ctrl+alt+minus brought be back
<Dhraakellian> and xorgcfg segfaults
<Dhraakellian> worzel, and what did you mean by "ModeLine specific"?
<worzel> I used that before but it may not be necessary, google for info
<testmad> y cant i see files on my dvdrw?
<worzel> xorgcfg - read man page, it can rewrite xorg.conf from new
<Dhraakellian> all this would be easier if I had a little more desktop real estate
<testmad> how can i see if its even mounted?
<worzel> sorry cant help more, got to leave
<Dhraakellian> heh
<Dhraakellian> seeya
<testmad> gee..
<testmad> im lost
<testmad> and this permissions stuff is makin me mad
<testmad> i cant eject my cd
<testmad> could someone help me in getting my cdrom to werk like it should
<testmad> pls?
<ermac`> why do i get the error: could not initialize vbox, when i start photoshop.exe in wine?
<kakalto> woops
<kakalto> any ideas?
<kakalto> woops
<kakalto> wrong channel
<testmad> so y is it so hard to use a cdrom in linux?
<testmad> apokryphos: you available?
<fromoze> testmad: you can't eject the cdrom?
<fromoze> testmad: how are you trying to do it?
<testmad> no..im way past all that..i want basic uase and functionality of my drive
<fromoze> :?
<testmad> do i have to mount my cdrom everytime i want to use it?
<fromoze> no
<fromoze> yes
<fromoze> it depends xD
<testmad> ok?
<testmad> i stick my ubuntu install cd in and i can read it fine..
<fromoze> the app will do it most of the time
<testmad> i put my doom3dvd in and it just spins the drive and lite comes on..for a while
<testmad> and i just wait..and wait..and wait] 
<fromoze> there you need to mount it
<testmad> y?
<fromoze> do you have the icon of the drive on the desktop?
<testmad> nope
<ermac`> when i want to play mpeg files in kaffeine i get a green screen, how come? and how to fix?
<testmad> see...i need someone to go thru and help me get kubuntu "dumbed" down as much as possible
<fromoze> ermac`: 
<ermac`> yes
<fromoze> !repositories
<ubotu> it has been said that repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ermac`> thx
<fromoze> the libxine from main don't support mpeg for patent problems
<ermac`> ?
<ermac`> i hate patents:(
<testmad> so fromoze..you got time to help me dumb down kubunut?
<testmad> like hd and cdrom on desk?
<fromoze> testmad: I was thinking how to explain it in english...
<testmad> heh
<ermac`> fromoze, that helppage doesn't work, remember: Kubuntu
<ermac`> KDE
<ermac`> Kynaptic
<fromoze> but I can't now... I'm making my class writtings
<ermac`> there is no menu like that in the helpfile
<fromoze> ermac`: the second section
<fromoze> is by terminal
<fromoze> no
<fromoze> I'm wrong..wait
<fromoze> !kudos
<ubotu> methinks kudos is at http://kudos.berlios.de
<fromoze> ermac`: try kudos :)
<ermac`> ok
<ermac`> ;)
<ermac`> in deutsch? :s
<fromoze> testmad: maybe your answer is there... I need to kepp with Rousseau :/
<ermac`> oh ok not in deutsch
<_sascha> hi
<_sascha> jemand da?
<_sascha> somebody here?
<thoreauputic> _sascha: currently 93 people, it would seem
<testmad> how do i get icons on the desktop?
#kubuntu 2005-07-23
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm having a problem in kmail..i view any message that has an attachment, and it shows the message part as an attachment instead of letting me view it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh dumb..i have to choose that i don't prefer html.
<BROKEN_LADDER> gay
<apokryphos> BROKEN_LADDER: not gay
<BROKEN_LADDER> i prefer html
<testmad> apokryphos: can you help me with my dvdrw?
<BROKEN_LADDER> but if i view a message, i want to be able to read it.
<MacManX> Is there anyway to run a process to repair permissions?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i've got to get to work unpacking in my new place instead of screwing off on my computer all day.
<apokryphos> BROKEN_LADDER: sure; either way, doesn't make it gay
<apokryphos> testmad: probably not, what's the prob?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's definitely gay
<testmad> well..for one..when i put my doom3dvd in it..it locks up
<testmad> doesnt read
<testmad> 2..this desktop situation is messed up
<testmad> i figured out how to add icons to devices on my desk..so thats ok now
<testmad> but im still having problems with reading my doomdvd
<testmad> do i need to enable DMA??
<apokryphos> BROKEN_LADDER: it's definitely not; I'd like to see an argument that demonstrates how a particular format can have a sexual orientation
<MacManX> Anybody know the command for repairing permissions under Kubuntu.  This great humanist linux really isn't being so great anymore.
<apokryphos> testmad: hm, no idea. Not really sure about how Linux views anything other than CDs for just data (not bootable ones etc used in Windoze)
<apokryphos> MacManX: repairing? How did they get "broken"?
* wincide is back.
<MacManX> I'm not sure.  Basically, I can't go into "Administrator Mode" in kcontrol, and when I try to sudo kontrol, I get a whole strong of errors stating that that various files cannout be read because the UIDs are wrong.  Repairing permissions under OS X alos takes care of UIDs, so I figured that it would be the same for KDE.
<vicesquad> hi folks!
<apokryphos> MacManX: is that a new user trying to access kcontrol?
<MacManX> Nope, I just installed this six hours ago.  I don't have a clue how to create new users yet.
<apokryphos> MacManX: I don't really know, I guess you could try adding yourself to the subdoers list
<apokryphos> MacManX: I'll tell you how, one sec
<apokryphos> MacManX: type "sudo visudo" in a terminal, and on the last line, say, add {yourusername} ALL=(ALL) ALL
<testmad> so when a drive is mounted..does it read all the files into mem or something?
<thoreauputic> testmad: no it just 'connects" that file system so you can access it
<testmad> hmm
<testmad> could it be cus my dvdrw is mounted as cdrom..and not dvdr
<testmad> ?
<thoreauputic> it "maps" it in windows-speak
<MacManX> Thanks, how do I save that?
<testmad> where would i find the automount stuff??
<BROKEN_LADDER> apokryphos gay doesn't mean sexual orientation in this case.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it means stupid/effeminate (sp?)
<BROKEN_LADDER> etc.
<testmad> this is aggrevating
<BROKEN_LADDER> any way to make a kde system hibernate as opposed to shut down?
<BROKEN_LADDER> aggravating i think
<testmad> whatever.
<apokryphos> BROKEN_LADDER: derogatory slang
<BROKEN_LADDER> yup
<testmad> im bout ready to go back to xp
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> that's bad.
<apokryphos> MacManX: Ctrl X, then Y
<testmad> i got it to mount..but when i open the drive..
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i make kde hibernate dammit.
<testmad> it just reads and reads and reads..
<testmad> nothing happens
<BROKEN_LADDER> linux is so much better than windows.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i could see someone using os x perhaps.
<testmad> not sofar it isnt
<testmad> all i want is for cds and dvds to work when it goes into the drive
<testmad> not all this dang drama
<BROKEN_LADDER> never had any problems here.
<MacManX> syntax error, line 22
<BROKEN_LADDER> or if i did i've repressed them. ;)
<testmad> wondering if running ubuntu would make things better..but then the wife would complain
<testmad> this things been reading this dvd for like 3 mintes now
<MacManX> Got it.  I had "add" in there.
<apokryphos> :)
<apokryphos> MacManX: I'm semi-away, so highlight me if you need anything :)
<testmad> how do i turn off autoplay?
<testmad> maybe thats the problem
<MacManX> Eh, don't worry about it.  That seems to have completely destroyed my ability sudo anything.  Waaaaay too many problems in six hours.  I'm done with Kubuntu.
<apokryphos> MacManX: er, did you put your username in properly?
<BROKEN_LADDER> for the love of god how do i just make kde hibernate?
<BROKEN_LADDER> there's no option for it.
<testmad> xp is lookin better huh?
<testmad> hehe
<MacManX> I put it in as "username ALL=(ALL) ALL"
<MacManX> There's no way to change it now though.  It seems to hang whenever I enter sudo anything.
<apokryphos> MacManX: your username is username?
<MacManX> yes
<apokryphos> :|
<MacManX> that's fine, don't worry about it.  Linux is kind of a 3rd wheel.   Not even my secondary OS.
<kalenedrael> wee, macs
* apokryphos is wondering what 3rd wheel means
<kalenedrael> macs are great, but the cost...
<MacManX> Mac is my primary OS, WIndows is my secondary, used only if I need to, and I was hoping to get into Linux, but just as something fun.
<kalenedrael> i think you'll find linux a lot more fun than windows
<kalenedrael> sp2 >.<
<MacManX> I find MacOS a lot more fun than Windows.
<kalenedrael> yeah
<kalenedrael> MacOS is a bit too weird for me though, the GUI is great but somehow a bit too unfamiliar
<apokryphos> Linux really is very great; not entirely sure of the source of your problems... but I wouldn't let them let you rule out Linux. I'd say it's by far the funnest OS I've tried, and I don't even play games on it...
<MacManX> Well, I'll give regular Ubuntu a shot later tonight.  I'd rather use KDE, but this has to be the 20th problem in a 2 hour period.
<kalenedrael> what sort of 'problem'?
<apokryphos> MacManX: really wonder what you've been doing :P. KDE is far better than GNOME, though, IMO. Nevertheless, you can still install it once you have Ubuntu
<MacManX> Well, I wasn't able to active "Administrator Mode" in kontrol, so I tried to sudo it, and it threw up a whole bunch of UID errors.  So, I tried to specifially add myself as a sudo user via apokrypho's kind instructions, and now I can't sudo anything.
<kalenedrael> umm
<kalenedrael> ok, how about this
<MacManX> I agree, KDE is far superior
<MacManX> Honestly, I'd rather just forget the whole thing.
<kalenedrael> make sure you have two lines in sudoers
<kalenedrael> at least
<kalenedrael> actually, three
<kalenedrael> Defaults passwd_tries=5, timestamp_timeout=45, env_reset
<MacManX> But I'm stubborn, so I'll see how long Ubuntu lasts, if it lasts past a week, I'll try Kubuntu again.  If not, OS X is going back on there.
<MacManX> I'd love to make changes to that file again, but like I said, I can't sudo anything.
<apokryphos> The "Administrator Mode" is a bug, but at the moment it's easily avoided by just kdesu kcontrol
<kalenedrael> (that lets you try the pw 5 times before locking you out, 45 minutes of inactivity before sudo asks for pw, and sets root's environment)
<MacManX> Yeah, I tried that, that's what threw out the UID error that caused this whole mess to begin with.
<kalenedrael> you can't sudo anything...?
<kalenedrael> what the
<kalenedrael> did you use 'visudo' to edit it?
<MacManX> sudo anything pretty much causes the Konsole to hang now.
<MacManX> Yep, I used visudo, now I can't do anything.
<kalenedrael> sudo su -
<kalenedrael> try that
<apokryphos> Weird. I have no idea how that would stop usage of sudo
<MacManX> Tried sudo su- ... still hanging
<MacManX> no feedback whatsoever
<kalenedrael> hmm....
<kalenedrael> do you have a root pw at all?
<kalenedrael> i really, really recommend setting a root pw
<kalenedrael> even if you never use it
<kalenedrael> that way, if sudo gets fucked you can just use root
<apokryphos> comes in handy for things like this.. 
<kalenedrael> but you can't do that now
<kalenedrael> try the livecd and hack it that way
<MacManX> Hm, I thought that a root password was set on install.
<apokryphos> thing is, safe console mode now tries to use your root account (and Ubuntu doesn't have one)... they really should change that
<kalenedrael> it's not
<kalenedrael> ok, MacManX, try this
<MacManX> Good lord, Ubuntu doesn't come with a root account?
<kalenedrael> (do you have another computer with which you can connect to IRC?)
<MacManX> I guess that's why I use Mac OS X
<apokryphos> MacManX: correct; it uses sudo.
<kalenedrael> Ubuntu was designed to not use root
<MacManX> Well, I'm IRCing on my Mac, but I do have to get going soon.
<kalenedrael> ok, well try this
<apokryphos> Except there's still traces of rootness around from Debian =)
<kalenedrael> reboot the box
<kalenedrael> and at the grub prompt, select "e" to edit the boot commands
<thoreauputic> MacManX: the sudo model is exactly the same as the Mac uses (in fact mac uses sudo)
<kalenedrael> go to the line that says "kernel blah blah" (the really long one) and edit that line
<kalenedrael> and add init=/bin/bash to the end of that line
<kalenedrael> then boot that command set
<kalenedrael> that should bring you straight to a root shell without a pw
<MacManX> Thoreuputic, yes, but on my Mac I always have a root account lying around to fix things like this.
<apokryphos> You can apply same principle here
<testmad> y is this so difficult
<testmad> all i want is to disable autoplay
<kalenedrael> testmad, what autoplay?
<MacManX> Kalenedrael, I hope you don't mind, I'm copy/pasting all of this so I can use it later.  What should I do after that?
<testmad> can i just remove it from kubunut?
<testmad> er..autoplay..autorun
<kalenedrael> MacManX, try "passwd"
<kalenedrael> type "passwd" at that shell
<kalenedrael> and type in a new root pw when it asks
<kalenedrael> then reboot as usual, su - (using the pw you just set), then de-mess-up the /etc/sudoers file
<thoreauputic> !rootsudo
<ubotu> it has been said that rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<kalenedrael> yeah, if you ever need to root your own box for recovery purposes or such, init=/bin/bash will do that
<BROKEN_LADDER> the mac osx gui is not great.  it's terrible
<testmad> kalenedrael: can you tell me y my doom3dvd just reads and reads and reads..and does nothing?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's so slow, even on fast hard ware..probably because all of that atrocious "eye candy"
<kalenedrael> testmad, hmm
<kalenedrael> sounds like a problem with the DVD drive?
<kalenedrael> try rebooting
<testmad> nope..werks perfect in xp
<kalenedrael> did it ever work in linux?
<testmad> it reads cds great
<testmad> i can pop it in and itll read
<thoreauputic> BROKEN_LADDER: indeed, one reason why I use Ubuntu on my iBook almost all the time - funnily enough mac-on-linux feels *faster* than native mac to me as well
<testmad> but this is a data dvd
<MacManX> Thanks, for all of your help guys!  I'll try your suggestions later.  Broken_Ladder, actually, I've never had a slow Mac GUI, under OS 9 and under OS X.  So, it must be something wrong with you.
<kalenedrael> yeah, my guess is that some kernel module related to DVDs is messed up
<testmad> so what would you suggest?
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol
<kalenedrael> rebooting
<thoreauputic> MacManX: no, I think on the same hardware Linux is quicker
<kalenedrael> but
<BROKEN_LADDER> i've gone to comp usa and played with osx on their fastest machines.  it's slo
<BROKEN_LADDER> slow
<kalenedrael> if the kernel module is slightly corrupted on disk, i dunno
<BROKEN_LADDER> it feels "heavy"
<kalenedrael> you'd have to reinstall the entire kernel package (which isn't too hard, i guess)
<BROKEN_LADDER> maybe there's a way to do wireframe move/resize in osx..that would help a bunch.
<kalenedrael> no, osx is designed to do that
<testmad> it shouldnt be
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol
<kalenedrael> osx is supposed to be smooth
<testmad> i havent been messing with it
<BROKEN_LADDER> it makes it slow
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's not
<kalenedrael> smooth and slow-ish
<BROKEN_LADDER> when you drag windows, they hang
<kalenedrael> if it feels jumpy, that's bad
<BROKEN_LADDER> that's what i hate about it
<BROKEN_LADDER> jesus h christ
<testmad> rebooting
<kalenedrael> then it's something fucked up about their install, because i've used osx before and it is definitely not slwo
<BROKEN_LADDER> hence the sliding panel mentality
<kalenedrael> slow
<BROKEN_LADDER> every time i've ever used osx, it has been like that.
<kalenedrael> hm
<BROKEN_LADDER> i used to have a _job_ working on osx systems
<kalenedrael> o.o
<BROKEN_LADDER> it probably doesn't seem slow to you if you're used to it.
<thoreauputic> kalenedrael: it isn't slow, but PPC ubuntu is definitely quicker
<BROKEN_LADDER> also, mac keyboards are atrocious
<kalenedrael> yes, mac keyboards suck
<kalenedrael> i despise the shift key
<BROKEN_LADDER> well..all keyboards are atrocious, since they aren't symmetrical.
<BROKEN_LADDER> they also arnet' ergonomic
<kalenedrael> i find most keyboards fine
<kalenedrael> not mac keyboards though
<kalenedrael> shift key
<BROKEN_LADDER> also that one-button mouse shit is reprehensible
<kalenedrael> yeah...
<kalenedrael> never got used to that one-button mouse
<BROKEN_LADDER> and i'd love to get rid of the dock, but i don't think it's possible
<thoreauputic> BROKEN_LADDER: ah well - a USB mouse fixes that fairly easily :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> yeah..true
<kalenedrael> yeah, but then it's not mac
<kalenedrael> because apple only makes the one button shits
<BROKEN_LADDER> hey, what's a good cd burning app in kde?
<kalenedrael> k3b
<thoreauputic> kalenedrael: hmm..... it's still a Mac: just with a decent mouse added :)
<kalenedrael> i used to work at compusa and i was trying to convince someone that USB keyboards work universally
<BROKEN_LADDER> how about an app for watching dvds?
<kalenedrael> thoreauputic, but that sort of damages the 'all everything mac' status
<kalenedrael> BROKEN_LADDER, i suggest ogle, even though it's not a KDE app
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay
<kalenedrael> ogle is by far the best DVD player i have come across
<kalenedrael> it supports menus
<thoreauputic> kalenedrael: well, since I'm not a Mac bigot I don't really care ;-)
<kalenedrael> heh, i don't either
<kalenedrael> i'm just beating on macs
<testmad> well..
<testmad> not fixed
<testmad> the dvd has an autorun.inf file on it
<testmad> and if its trying to run that..which i think it is..then its trying to run win32 apps
<testmad> so how do i turn it off?
<BROKEN_LADDER> kde has this annoying trend of always asking me before i close an app, even if there's nothing unsaved.
<kalenedrael> kde shouldn't do that
<BROKEN_LADDER> os x is far and away better than windows.
<kalenedrael> hell yes
<BROKEN_LADDER> i didn't think any previous mac os was overall.
<Jeezis> i've never been a fan of mac
<kalenedrael> windows, ironically, has the worst window management system of any modern GUI OS
<BROKEN_LADDER> i thought beos was the shiznit.
<BROKEN_LADDER> used it for years.
<kalenedrael> never used beos
<kalenedrael> i wish i could try it
<BROKEN_LADDER> i think osx has worse window management than windows 
<BROKEN_LADDER> it has that annoying dock
<kalenedrael> i heard (from you and from some book) that it pwns
<kalenedrael> hmm, dock
<kalenedrael> the dock is too big, that's all
<BROKEN_LADDER> the dock exists period
<kalenedrael> you can resize it, but i like taskbars that show the name
<BROKEN_LADDER> i want it gone completely
<kalenedrael> ok, let me get a screenshot of my desktop
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have on of mine somewhere
<kalenedrael> http://www.kc0udt.com/kal/images/Temp/woot-background.png
<BROKEN_LADDER> can k3b let you just drop in a vorbis/flac file and burn it as a wave?
<kalenedrael> if you burn a music cd, i think so
<BROKEN_LADDER> eww..you have desktop icons
<kalenedrael> :P
<kalenedrael> i like them
<kalenedrael> i have about 15 background images that change
<kalenedrael> every 5 minutes
<testmad> MY LEFT TESTICLE FOR HELP WITH AUTORUN
<kalenedrael> haha testmad
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> i got autorun working once
<kalenedrael> i honestly don't know how to disable it
<kalenedrael> he wants to disable it
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh..disable it..hhmmm
<_root> hey guys
<testmad> i want it gone.
<BROKEN_LADDER> well, there's your auto.misc and auto.master..
<testmad> this is maddening
<BROKEN_LADDER> delete them
<testmad> where are they?
<BROKEN_LADDER> dude google this shit
<BROKEN_LADDER> locate auto.master
<testmad> i googled kubuntu autorun disable, ubuntu autorun disable, i went to the forums and searched
<BROKEN_LADDER> zeta needs to become multi-user and come down in price, then i'm switching.
<BROKEN_LADDER> google: autorun
<BROKEN_LADDER> google: auto.master
<kalenedrael> zeta?
<BROKEN_LADDER> beos
<BROKEN_LADDER> yellowtab.com
<kalenedrael> ah
<testmad> thats automount..not autorun
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh..fuck me
<BROKEN_LADDER> sorry..i'm spacing off
<BROKEN_LADDER> any of you guys have a sip phone?
<kalenedrael> 99 euro >.<
<BROKEN_LADDER> what's 99 
<kalenedrael> umm
<kalenedrael> that showed up as "a with caret" "box with 0082 inside it" "weird character"
<BROKEN_LADDER> it is a euro symbol
<kalenedrael> not here
<BROKEN_LADDER> you need to fix your encoding or something.
<kalenedrael> possibly
<BROKEN_LADDER> you should be in utf-8
<kalenedrael> i'm using xchat
<BROKEN_LADDER> me too
<kalenedrael> hmm
<BROKEN_LADDER> go to a terminal window and type "locale charmap"
<kalenedrael> zeta is 99 euro
<Aapzak> hey room, need help on KDE here ... can you help me? I want to know why Ubuntu KDE looks different from normal KDE and if it's possible to make it behave just like normal KDE?
<BROKEN_LADDER> kalenedrael oh yeah...too expensive
<BROKEN_LADDER> looks different?
<kalenedrael> ISO-8859-1
<BROKEN_LADDER> kalenedrael holy shit..your distro must be old
<BROKEN_LADDER> kalenedrael you should research how to get your system to utf-8
<kalenedrael> ...
<kalenedrael> umm...
<kalenedrael> i use kubuntu
<kalenedrael> latest
<BROKEN_LADDER> strange
<bbailey> ..
<bbailey> latest kubuntu gave me UTF-8 by default
<BROKEN_LADDER> some idiot must of set that
<BROKEN_LADDER> good
<BROKEN_LADDER> bbailey you see my euro sign?
<BROKEN_LADDER>        <-- or my cent sign, or my esperanto letters
<bbailey> yep
<testmad> well..its been great hanging out with all of you..
<thoreauputic> Aapzak: erm... different in what way?
* bbailey had to check scrollback :-D
<testmad> but this is too much of a hassle
<BROKEN_LADDER> so none of you have a sip phone huh?
<testmad> too many problems in too short of a time
<BROKEN_LADDER> my sip phone sits on my desk like a normal phone, but plugs into my internet connection.
<testmad> im going back to xp
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm going to call australia now for the hell of it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> testmad good luck dude.
<Aapzak> thoreauputic: I could not find the control panel, could not find kdevelop etc.
<testmad> maybe in october ill try again
<BROKEN_LADDER> L.A. voted for a municipal fiber network..holy crap
<BROKEN_LADDER> they need to get that up here in sf
<testmad> cus this just isnt werkin
<bbailey> The only autrun thing I could find was the thing in gnome-volume-manager that isn't supposed to be working anyway
<bbailey> autorun, rather
<testmad> i know
<Aapzak> thoreauputic: I want a distro that uses standards, not a distro which makes me search for everything somewhere else
<testmad> saw that
<thoreauputic> Aapzak: you can easily install kdevelop. type kcontrol in a terminal if you want to find it I think it's in the menu  anyway
<testmad> but for some reason this doom3dvd is just causing problems
<thoreauputic> Aapzak: well, if you don't like kubuntu use something you like !
<kalenedrael> testmad, got another data DVD you can stick in?
<testmad> umm..
<kalenedrael> Aapzak, what do you need to search for?
<testmad> nope
<Aapzak> thoreauputic: maybe I did not take enough time ... I'll try. BTW, is there a difference between upgrading Ubuntu Warty to Kubuntu and installing the new image?
<kalenedrael> umm, weird
<kalenedrael> i highly suspect that it is some problem with the DVD drive in linux, not the autorun
<testmad> i do..
<testmad> let me try
<kalenedrael> (given what you've told me so far)
<testmad> heh
<testmad> thois one came up just fine
<thoreauputic> Aapzak: as far as i know, you would update to hoary, then install kubuntu-desktop
<testmad> its an archive i made about a week ago on dvd
<testmad> so its the autorun thats doing it
<Aapzak> I'm using Archlinux @ the moment, but I'm having a very hard time getting my acx111 wifi working (I'm still not succesfull), thatone works straight out of the box in Ubuntu
<Aapzak> and since I'm an os hopper, I have no trouble installing Kubuntu, if it makes me feel allright
<testmad> i gotta go eat..the wife is mad that im wanting to eat in front of the pc
<Aapzak> :)
<kalenedrael> Aapzak, i used to have an acx111...
<testmad> so if you guys can find somehting about it..just pm it to me
<kalenedrael> what specifically doesn't work?
<Aapzak> it works in *ubuntu, not in Archlinux
<kalenedrael> hmm
<kalenedrael> well, what about it doesn't work?
<Aapzak> in arch the light never light up, it does not scan my area\
<kalenedrael> dmesg
<Aapzak> I have the feeling its not working at all
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm going to call a pizza place in sydney australia on my sip phone...lol
<kalenedrael> the card?
<BROKEN_LADDER> just gonna fuck with 'em
<Aapzak> yes
<Aapzak> the card works fine in windows and ubuntu, so I know the firmware is allright
<Aapzak> I wonder which version of the driver was used by Ubunty
<kalenedrael> get the latest version
<kalenedrael> and see
<kalenedrael> acx100.sf.net
<Aapzak> thats +fixes_57, thats a no show for me
<kalenedrael> wha?
<Aapzak> latest one is the driver + fixes 57. I tried thatone
<Aapzak> it does not work
<kalenedrael> how does it not work?
<Aapzak> I'm prolly doing something wrong, and now I broke my kernel config as well, I'lll download Kubuntu and forget about Archlinux
<kalenedrael> oh
<kalenedrael> well, reinstall if you want, but i saw an excellent website detailing how to install the acx111 drivers
<kalenedrael> i'll try to find it
<Aapzak> I compiled the driver, installed it, installed firmware, modprobed acx_pci. The firmware is in place
<Aapzak> my compiled driver will not load FwRadio16.bin, which Ubuntu does load.
<kalenedrael> hmm
<kalenedrael> umm, get different firmwares
<Aapzak> if I make a ln -sf FwRadio16.bin TIACX111.BIN the firmware will be loaded, but the lights still don't switchon.
<Aapzak> the FwRadio16 works perfectly fine with Ubuntu Warty
<Aapzak> so why is my new driver ignoring it or screwing it up
<kalenedrael> one sec, Aapzak, let me find this webpage
<kalenedrael> follow the instructions exactly...
<Aapzak> I'll hang around a bit :)
<testmad> back..anyone have any ideas?
<kalenedrael> http://www.houseofcraig.net/acx100_howto.php
<Aapzak> thatone works for you? seems down here
<kalenedrael> hmm
<kalenedrael> seems 'down'?
<kalenedrael> browser not loadin it?
<kalenedrael> loading
<Aapzak> no
<kalenedrael> hmm
<kalenedrael> what does it get stuck on?
<kalenedrael> looking up, connecting to, transferring data from...
<Aapzak> I don't think there is a webserver on port 80 @ houseofcraig
<Aapzak> really?
<Aapzak> darn
<testmad> where is fstab?
<kalenedrael> /etc
<Aapzak> in /etc
<kalenedrael> Aapzak, where does it get stuck on? does it stick on looking up, connecting to, or transferring data from?
<Aapzak> connecting
<kalenedrael> odd
<testmad> hhmm
<Aapzak> yeah, had that before with one other website
<testmad> autorun is turned off...
<testmad> WTF?!?!
<kalenedrael> ok, i will upload it to my website
<Aapzak> lemme find a public proxyserver and see if I can connect then
<kalenedrael> http://www.kc0udt.com/kal/acx100_howto.php.html
<Aapzak> brilliant, tnx
<BROKEN_LADDER> this is great..i'm calling australia and just bugging people.
<BROKEN_LADDER> from san francisco.
<BROKEN_LADDER> god i love voip
<BROKEN_LADDER> who can tell me how to make my computer hibernate in kde, as opposed to just shutting down?
<kalenedrael> BROKEN_LADDER, that's... ummm... a bad idea
<kalenedrael> i tried it once
<kalenedrael> bad
<kalenedrael> ACPI and suspend/hibernate is somewhat experimental
<kalenedrael> what graphics drivers are you using?
<Aapzak> kalenedrael: that is a really nice guide ...
<BROKEN_LADDER> it works fine in gnome
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's a piece of cake
<kalenedrael> Aapzak, yep
<BROKEN_LADDER> in that case i'm going to just shut down.
<kalenedrael> wait
<kalenedrael> if it works fine in gnome, then it should work fine with kde
<kalenedrael> Aapzak, i wouldn't have been able to get my acx card working without that
<kalenedrael> BROKEN_LADDER, echo -n disk > /sys/power/state
<kalenedrael> that's hibernate
<Aapzak> kalenedrael: I'm working on it right now, but I screwed up my kernel ...
<kalenedrael> that's... bad
<Aapzak> yeah, can't make menuconfig it anymore
<Aapzak> I deleted the source and unpacked again, no luck, 
<Aapzak> without kernel no drivers I think?
<Aapzak> further, my provider sucks, I'm using a proxy now and now I can connect to houseofcraig
<Aapzak> needed that for the firmware
<kalenedrael> hmm
<kalenedrael> yeah
<kalenedrael> umm, i wonder why you still have a messed up config even when you deleted source and unpacked again
<kalenedrael> what's the error when you make menuconfig?
<Dhraakellian> just wanting to say that I did indeed get stuff working
<Dhraakellian> in the config utility, there were a couple modules that weren't selected
<Dhraakellian> selecting them led to more step
<Dhraakellian> s
* Dhraakellian logs off and does a little more tinkering before he goes and retrieves his old .kde
<Aapzak> kalenedrael: me too :)
<Aapzak> kalenedrael: error 1 error 2
<kalenedrael> hmm
<kalenedrael> umm...
<kalenedrael> paste the output of 'make menuconfig' to a pastebin
<Aapzak> I think its kconfig
<Aapzak> there is very little output
<kalenedrael> if it's less than three lines, paste here
<kalenedrael> otherwise, paste to a pastebin
<kalenedrael> er, less than or equal to three lines :P
<Aapzak> :)
<Aapzak> itsmore
<Aapzak> it's more
<kalenedrael> ok, so paste it to a pastebin
<sbcl3> is sudo dpkg -i ksystemlog_0.3.1-ubuntu1_i386.deb the right way to install a debian package?
<Aapzak> thats new to me
<sbcl3> because i got an error spit at me and it might be the wrong command
<sbcl3> darn i typed it wrong...nevermind
<Aapzak> kalenedrael: I'm ginving up, tnx for your help
<Aapzak> bedtime was 2 hours ago
<nikkia> i wish i could go to bed :(
<Aapzak> you cab
<nikkia> i've been working for, errr, 15 hours now, and have to go to work in a little over 7
<Aapzak> you can
<Aapzak> timezone?
<nikkia> Aapzak: yeah, and i can get fired for missing my deadline too
<Aapzak> ouch
<Aapzak> you should not miss your deadline then
<nikkia> well, i can't, but it wouldn't be pleasant
<Aapzak> :)
<Aapzak> I took 3 weeks off, I have 2 more weeks off
<nikkia> i haven't taken a day's holiday yet so far this year
<nikkia> been snowed under, probably going to either have a nice second-half of the year, or lose days when they don't roll over at the end of the year
<Aapzak> sound like you're under presure
<nikkia> 2 projects, both 3-4 month projects, both given 6 weeks
<Aapzak> and thats your problem, or theirs?
<Jeezis> does anyone know if the fglrx driver will work for an ati radeon 320m?
<nikkia> i've worked til 1-3am every day since febuary
<Aapzak> pfff, you're killing yourself
<Aapzak> Jeezis: how old is that?
<Jeezis> Aapzak: maybe 2-3 years
<Aapzak> I don't think it will work
<Jeezis> it's in an hp ze4420us laptop
<Jeezis> arg
<Jeezis> glxgears is only giving me like 168 fps
<Jeezis> so i was debating trying to use the ati driver for some hardware acceleration
<kalenedrael> augh
<kalenedrael> nvidia is so much better supported in linux
<Aapzak> I'm not sure about terminology, but my Mob.Radeon 7500 is not new enough for fglrx
<Aapzak> kalenedrael is very right
<Jeezis> kalenedrael: i know, but when i bought it i wasn't really using linux yet
<Aapzak> I sold my 9800Pro because of that
<testmad> anyone come up with ideas on how to fix the dvd issue im having?
<Jeezis> and the laptop wasn't available with an nvidia card
<nikkia> Aapzak: i think the 320m is 9500ish
<Aapzak> sry testmad , but no
<Aapzak> you got to know which core they used on it, I'm sure google will know
<nikkia> nope, no support
<Jeezis> the 320m is a 64mb onboard video card, it CAN be run using 128mb if you set it in the bios, but it doesn't make much difference at all in performance
<nikkia> Jeezis: it really doesn't matter, its not supported, so you're stuck with the open source ati driver, which has no real 3d acceleration
<Jeezis> bah, so it won't do anything at all?
<nikkia> so you might as well only have 16MB or whatever you need for framebuffer :)
<nikkia> Jeezis: 3d-wise, no, doesn't look like it
<Jeezis> arg >_<
<Aapzak> yes
<Aapzak> write a letter to Ati
* wincide is away: Away at the moment
<nikkia> Aapzak: nvidia aren't MUCH better
<Jeezis> thanks for the help though, i figured i'd ask here before i went and installed it
<nikkia> they just EOL'ed drivers for everything prior to the GF4
<Aapzak> the drivers are
<Aapzak> :)
<testmad> whats sources for backports?
* wincide is back.
<Aapzak> k, Ati R200 and up is supported by ATI DRI drivers
<Aapzak> everything else has to use the Xorg/free drivers
<testmad> anyone?
<Aapzak> k, thats it for me. ciao everyone
<Jeezis> aha, radeon 320m is based on the 7000 chipset
* nikkia grows tired of watching the auto-player play the game, and decides its good enough
<kalenedrael> testmad, it should just be called 'backports'
<vicesquad> hi folks! how can i enable surround sound in ubuntu?
<Reivec> what is a good app for KDE to change service startups?
<vicesquad> @reivec: what do you mean?
<Reivec> vicesquad, init services, postfix, apache, etc...
<Reivec> any good KDE GUI apps that will help set that up?
<Reivec> I suppose GUI is redundant there
* wincide is away: Away at the moment
<testmad> just to let anyone insterested know..i've yet to find an answer to the problem im having with the dvd
<testmad> i may just boot to xp..make iso..and then mount it in kubuntu
<Jeezis> is there any way to run ark as superuser outside the console?
<Jeezis> it crashes when i try 'sudo ark'
<kalenedrael> umm
<kalenedrael> yeah, gksu ark
<kalenedrael> or kdesu ark
<kalenedrael> kdesu (assuming you're using kubuntu_
<kalenedrael> )
<Reivec> testmad, what was the DVD problem?
<Dhraakellian> hmm
* Dhraakellian doesn't quite have the hang of debian-based package management yet
<Dhraakellian> no gtk-qt, gtk-theme-switch, or gtk-chtheme?
<thoreauputic> Dhraakellian: gtk-theme-switch is probably in the universe repo
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> repos is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<thoreauputic> !info gtk-theme-switch
<ubotu> gtk-theme-switch: (GTK+ theme switching utility), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 2.0.3 (hoary), Packaged size: 28 kB, Installed size: 144 kB
<thoreauputic> Dhraakellian: a quick way to search for what you want is : apt-cache search <keywords>
<Dhraakellian> thoreauputic, thanks
<Dhraakellian> that's the sort of thing I wouldn't know yet
<thoreauputic> no worries :) 
<Dhraakellian> emerge -s and esearch were my friends
<thoreauputic> Dhraakellian: there's an excellent apt-howto linked from the docs section of debian.org
<lokito> any good p2p app
* Dhraakellian is still twitchy from not having a couple programs that he likes
<thoreauputic> or you can do  sudo apt-get install apt-howto  then run dpkg -L apt-howto to see where the files are installed
<PenguinBoy> good evening geeks, nerds, and Linux gods
<Dhraakellian> dpkg -L means what?
<PenguinBoy> try dpkg --help
<testmad> ok..got doom3 installed and running..yea..
<testmad> but no sound
<testmad> what is chroot?
<Reivec> testmad, it changes your root directory to something else. It is useful when using a boot CD to access an install
<thoreauputic> Dhraakellian: dpkg -L <packagename> gives a list of the files a package has installed
<Dhraakellian> ah
<testmad> where is the alsa config stuff?
<thoreauputic> Dhraakellian: BTW if you are adressing a particular nick it's a good idea to use the nick - some of us rely on a beep or a highlight to catch out attention
<jeanluc> can some one help me
<jeanluc> I am playing opengl games in linux and do I need drivers for my vid card becuase opengl is realyl laggy
<Dhraakellian> thoreauputic, I usually do unless I just said something to them in the previous line
<thoreauputic> Dhraakellian: right - I just totally missed your question re: dpkg -L because I was in a separate tab for #ubuntu :)
<Dhraakellian> aah
<Dhraakellian> heh
<Dhraakellian> I do occasionally slip up
<thoreauputic> :)
<jeanluc> In kubunut how come opengl games are really laggy?
<Reivec> jeanluc, of course you need drivers :-P And I doubt it is just going to work automagically, what card you running?
<jeanluc> radeon 9800 pro
<jeanluc> can I get the drivers in kynaptic?
<testmad> and whare can i change alsa settings?
<Reivec> eh, not messed with that card much. Have friends that have had headaches with ATI cards though
<testmad> like what device to use?
<Reivec> jeanluc, unfortunatly I am not the one to ask on that issue
<jeanluc> :(
<Reivec> jeanluc, I think ATI has some howtos on their site however, if you can find em
<jeanluc> ya
<jeanluc> yea linux drivers
<testmad> what would killall esd do?
<Reivec> testmad, what program are you trying to make work with alsa?
<jeanluc> ok how do I install a rpm?
<jeanluc> just open it?
<testmad> doom3
<Reivec> rpm? in kubutu?
<jeanluc> ya
<Reivec> jeanluc, you realize rpm stands for redhat package management (or something like that) right? ;)
<jeanluc> would .deb work?
<Reivec> kubuntu is debian based, I would stick to debs
<Reivec> yeah, a deb is what you need
* wincide is back.
<trinidad> HELP! How do I remove the stipple from every other line when in detailed view in konqueror?
<trinidad> Help!
<Reivec> trinidad, stop using detail?
<Reivec> trinidad, I don't know a good answer for you, I find it annoying and unprofessional looking myself
<trinidad> ?
<trinidad> rem_, what ?
<trinidad> Re,
<testmad> how do i delete stuff from kdee when i need root?
<thoreauputic> testmad: with great care, fear and trepidation
<testmad> serios
<testmad> seriously
<thoreauputic> testmad: use sudo <command>
<testmad> ok..i want to do it from kde
<testmad> not terminal
<thoreauputic> testmad: what did you want to remove ?
<Dhraakellian> what's the difference between "mark for removal" and "mark for complete removal"?
<testmad> i wanted to del all the doom stuff i just copied
<thoreauputic> Dhraakellian: "mark for complete removal" removes config files
<Dhraakellian> thoreauputic, from ~?
<testmad> well??
<testmad> is it possible?
<thoreauputic> Dhraakellian: the set of files that were installed by that package- ie , it removes the package and its config files
<testmad> im gonna give the winexcvs a try
<Dhraakellian> thoreauputic, which is generally preferable?
<thoreauputic> testmad: of course it's possible - but why are you phobic about typing commands?
<testmad> im not..
<testmad> i just want to make sure that i do it the first time..and not have to type crap in all the time cus i have a bad typo probolem
<thoreauputic> Dhraakellian: it depends whether you think you will want to reinstall the package at some time, and need your original config
<thoreauputic> testmad: where are the files?
<testmad> in /usr/local/games/doom3
<thoreauputic> testmad: then type ' sudo rm -r /usr/local/games/doom3 '
<testmad> whats that do?
<thoreauputic> testmad: removes the files in that directory, and the directory
<testmad> ok
<testmad> i just dont know y ppl dont make that available in the gui
<testmad> like delete as root
<testmad> under actions
<thoreauputic> testmad: you *can* do it in the gui, but the risk of a mis-click is always there
<testmad> heh.
<testmad> yea..i guess
<thoreauputic> testmad: linux kind of doesn't give friendly warnings when you are running as root
<thoreauputic> it expects root to know wtf he's doing
* thoreauputic adds "or she"
<testmad> now wheres  that site i saw on compiling winexcvs in ubuntu
<Dhraakellian> vim-gnome is gvim, right?
<thoreauputic> Dhraakellian: gtk vim, yes
<Dhraakellian> with lots of gnome dependencies
<thoreauputic> gui vim using gtk
<thoreauputic> gtk dependencies (there's a difference)
<thoreauputic> just as installing a qt app requires qt libraries
<Dhraakellian> This package contains a version of vim compiled with support for GNOME2 gui.
<Dhraakellian> oh, hey... vim-gtk
* Dhraakellian guesses that vim-gtk was in universe, which would be why he didn't see it before
* Dhraakellian steers clear of kvim
* wincide is away: Away at the moment
<eskilo> i can't get sound in kde for the life of me.
<eskilo> in gnome it works fine
<eskilo> well fuck me, now it's working again.
<eskilo> well, now i have to see about getting my brand new router working
<identp> has anyone ever had trouble with kopete?
<apokryphos> identp: are you getting the password error?
<testmad> hehehe..
<testmad> cedega's werkin
<testmad> WOOOHOO
<identp> no
<identp> its an instant messaging problem
<identp> I can send and others can see, but i cant receive messages
<apokryphos> identp: do you have the latest KDE? 3.4.1
<apokryphos> If not, you should update; see /topic for latest KDE
<Dhraakellian> oh, hey
<identp> i looked at the kde changelog and found no updates to fix my specific problem
<identp> im wondering if it isnt just a simple setting being overlooked
<identp> what version of kde comes with kubuntu?
<Dhraakellian> 3.4.0 is the version on the kubuntu 5.04 CD
<redguy> I have a setting problem. At kde-look.org, when I want to download something with Konqueror and just click the link the file is opened in Kate with proper name. When I choose 'Save link as' form the context menu the file is downloaded, but saved as 'download.php'. Where can I change this behaviour?
<redguy> eh, thought that was a lame question :/
<teprrr> hmm, where can I find libc6 package on archive.ubuntu.com?
<Jeezis> teprrr: you can't use apt-get or synaptic?
<teprrr> Jeezis, no I can't.
<identp> does anyone use kopete or gaim?
<spermie_411> is there any vet or doctor IRCS to get medical advice>
<spermie_411> ?
<Dhraakellian> hmm
<Dhraakellian> now is there a gkrellm-themes package anywhere?
<identp> has anyone installed KDE 3.4.1 ?
<pavan> Hi Guys , New Entrant to Kubuntu.Any Advise on websites I can get the good Ino on Kubuntu?
<identp> www.kubuntu.org
<identp> www.google.com
<pavan> I googled it..found tons of sites..Anyway , will start with kubuntu.org..thank you "identp"
<Dhraakellian> identp, yes, but not on kubuntu
<identp> the ubuntu forums have a lot of good info too
* Dhraakellian just came from a year-and-a-half-long stint with Gentoo
<identp> but what do i know... i just installed last night :)
<Dhraakellian> heh
<pavan> hehehe :-)..Right now typing  FC4 and downloading Kubuntu in parallel
<identp> and after about 8 stressfull hours, finally got my wireless card online
<Dhraakellian> heh
<pavan> wow....ur's is online...Am dying to see whether mine will work or not...its Intel 2100 giving sleepless nights for me..
<Dhraakellian> networking was super-easy
<Dhraakellian> it was getting X to a decent resolution that got me
<Dhraakellian> of course, the fix was easy
<Dhraakellian> but it took a while to realize it
<identp> what did you do?
<crimsun> changed the refresh rate and sync rate?
<Dhraakellian> selected a couple modules in config utility that weren't selected by default for some reason
<identp> kubuntu picked up my vid card and set a decent resolution of 1200x800
<identp> i was impressed
<Dhraakellian> heh
<Dhraakellian> it was staying at 640x480 for me
<Dhraakellian> 60Hz
<identp> NICE
<Dhraakellian> back up to 1600x1200 at 75Hz where it belongs
<identp> what size screen?
<Dhraakellian> 19"
<Dhraakellian> mrr....
<Dhraakellian> Firefox requires gnome stuff
* Dhraakellian wonders why there's a mozilla-firefox-gnome-support package if mozilla-firefox just requires the stuff anyway
* identp ponders
* identp decides it is for those who plan ahead
* Dhraakellian adds the KDE 3.4.1 repo and upgrades
<seth_k> good man
<Dhraakellian> "not authenticated," it says
<Dhraakellian> meh...
* Dhraakellian applies the changes anyway
<Dhraakellian> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4-0x1.6e7820000005ap-1363.4.1-0ubuntu0hoary1_all.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf
<identp> ok, this i dont get...
<Dhraakellian> while doing a dist-upgrade with synaptic
<identp> I have kde 3.4.0 and im trying to install kde 3.4.1 but i keep getting this message: 
<identp> checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
<identp> checking whether build environment is sane... configure: error: newly created file is older than distributed files!
<identp> Check your system clock
* Dhraakellian clicks "OK" for his thingy
<Dhraakellian> failed to apply all changes
<Dhraakellian> it's the last package left
<TestMAD> you guys should hit me..i had to install xp
<Dhraakellian> ouch
<Dhraakellian> TestMAD, almost the opposite here
<TestMAD> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<Dhraakellian> This morning, I shrank my XP partition from 30GB to 10GB
<Dhraakellian> mmmm... that felt good
<TestMAD> yea..I remember that
<Dhraakellian> okay, I tried that last package again
<Dhraakellian> and it worked this time
* Dhraakellian will restart in the morning
* Dhraakellian wanders off
<newbie> dhraakellian which distru you upgraded from and to which distro you did the upgrade?
<identp> i shrank my xp partition from 60gb to 0gb
<TestMAD> wish i could do that
<seth_k> identp: is your clock right?
<TestMAD> gonna try cedega and cs2 tomorrow
<identp> no, its about 6 hours off
* TestMAD wishes blurry would have a net installer
<identp> actually having fun trying to set it :)
<TestMAD> seth_k: y is that when i put in a data dvd or any cd..it'll mount and read..but when i out in my doom3dvd it wouldnt mount or read
<seth_k> identp: don't use the automatic ntp set thing or your clock will explode
<TestMAD> or if it did mount..it would read and read and read..
<seth_k> TestMAD: the DVD sucks?
<TestMAD> nope
<TestMAD> runs fine on xp
<TestMAD> i thought it was something with autorun
<seth_k> okay, next guess is it's the copy protection
<seth_k> b/c only Cedega includes all the super licensed copy protection files
<TestMAD> this wasnt with cedega
<seth_k> exactly, hence it not working
<TestMAD> i was just trying to get kubuntu to mount the drive
<identp> seth_k, i set my clock manually... its about 2 minutes off...  12:24 am cst
<TestMAD> but when i made a iso of it..it mounted fine
<identp> shold the kde upgrade work now?
<identp> should*
<seth_k> indeed identp 
<_ethan> can someone help me, i am a linux newbie using Kubuntu and i am trying to donwload a torrent
<TestMAD> oh..and is it possible  to get the kubuntu installer to install the k7 kernel instead of the i386?
<identp> seth_k, same error :(
<seth_k> TestMAD: no. but just download the one you need
<seth_k> _ethan: what's up?
<seth_k> identp: :/ you are using the KDE 3.4.1 sources in /topic?
<TestMAD> i did d/l the one i needed and when i booted uo..it dropped me into console
<TestMAD> run level2
<identp> yes
<identp> actually no
<seth_k> then you haven't grabbed the restricted modules and things for k7, testmad
<TestMAD> ok
<seth_k> _ethan: if you've installed the bittorrent application, just use it to open a .torrent and away you go
<TestMAD> ill have to try that tomorrow.
<identp> seth_k, actually downloaded konstruct
<seth_k> identp: !!!
<seth_k> naught
<seth_k> y
<seth_k> naughty
<seth_k> :P
<identp> haha
<identp> why
<seth_k> use the debs! they are built specifically for Kubuntu
<seth_k> using anything else undermines the integrity of your system
<seth_k> both from a tracking and stability standpoint
<identp> uh oh
<TestMAD> im trying alot of stuff tomorrow..going to attempt to build the nvidia drivers again..get cedega running..build klibido..update to kde341
<identp> time to reinstall kubuntu
<identp> shit
<seth_k> identp: well you haven't actually installed them yet
<TestMAD> heh..that sux
<seth_k> from Konstruct
<seth_k> so you're still ok
<TestMAD> i did 3 reinstalls today
<identp> i dunno, it sure looked like it did a lot when i typed 'make install'
<TestMAD> and an xp reinstall
<B-L> my dvd player is hanging and won't eject..any options?
<identp> unmount
<identp> then eject
<identp> or some pliers
<TestMAD> hehe
<TestMAD> no..paperclip
<_ethan> how do i open a .torret? i am a linux newbie using kubuntu
<_ethan> any1?
<seth_k> install "qtorrent" from kynaptic
<_ethan> ok
<TestMAD> question..i just lost partitions on a drive..
<_ethan> where is qtorrent at in kynaptic
<TestMAD> how can i get them back?
<_ethan> or how do i use it in the terminal
<TestMAD> or am i just screwed?
<seth_k> _ethan: search for it
<seth_k> CTRL + F in kynaptic
<seth_k> TestMAD: ask #ubuntu
<TestMAD> in xp
<_ethan> did not find it seth
<TestMAD> owell..time for a clean start anyways
<_ethan> i installed bittornado and bittorrent
<seth_k> okay, that'll work
<seth_k> now just click a torrent file
<seth_k> all done
<_ethan> it says open with
<identp> my dog just knocked over my wine glass, and nearly screwed my laptop
<seth_k> moral: don't drink wine
<seth_k> :P
<identp> fortunately i deflected it to the new hardwood floors
<_ethan> lol
<identp> moral: dont get your girlfriend a crazy miniature pinscher for her birthday
<_ethan> seth it goes to an open with screen
<_ethan> ne1?
<_ethan> i have bittorent installed when i click a .torrent it goes to open with
<seth_k> so open with bittornado
<_ethan> it is not there to open with
<seth_k> type it
<_ethan> could not find the program bittornado
<_ethan> reinstall bittorrent?
<thoreauputic> _ethan: bt <tab> <tab>
<_ethan> thore where do i do that at?
<thoreauputic> in a terminal
<_ethan> ok
<_ethan> now what?
<thoreauputic> _ethan: did you get a list of commands?
<_ethan> yes
<_ethan> thore i did
<identp> if i issue this as root 'deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main' will this begin the downloading and install process of kde 3.4.1?
<identp> as opposed to konstruct :)
<_ethan> can someone help me install bittorent?
<_ethan> i am a linux noob
<_ethan> kubuntu is my first linux os got it yesterday
<supernix> Hiya I am back
<supernix> it been several days but I finally made it home agian
<seth_k> no no identp 
<seth_k> click the link
<seth_k> and add the sources found there
<seth_k> then sudo apt-get update
<seth_k> and sudo apt-get upgrade
<identp> so add those 4 sources to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<_ethan> sudo apt-get install bittorrent
<_ethan> Reading package lists... Done
<_ethan> Building dependency tree... Done
<_ethan> bittorrent is already the newest version.
<_ethan> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<_ethan> is that all i have to do to and bittorrent should work?
<_ethan> sudo apt-get install bittorrent ... is that all i have to do to be able to open a .torrent file?
<_ethan> some1 please i am so lost
<identp> seth_k, thanks, we will see if this solves the real problem now :)
<_ethan> do i have to install gnome-btdownload?
<identp> ethat, sorry wish i could help, but im a newb just as yourself
<identp> pm me
<_ethan> ok
<seth_k> identp: not all 4
<seth_k> identp: just one is enough
<identp> oh, i did all 4
<identp> heh, im an idiot
<seth_k> no worries
<seth_k> then in a terminal, sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<seth_k> and boom
<seth_k> upgraded
<identp> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade <-- do this after sudo apt-get update
<_ethan> i am installing gnome-btdownload is it necessary?
<identp> and sudo apt-get upgrade
<B-L> it's not mounted
<B-L> still won't eject
<identp> heh
<identp> pliars
<B-L> reboot
<identp> did reboot work?
<_ethan> i am so happy i figured it out by myself :D
<B-L> it will work
<_ethan> the gnome-btdownload was neccessary
<_ethan> yay!!11!!!!1!!oneone!
<B-L> so pathetic that linux can have processes that you can't kill
<B-L> if i choose to kill a process, it should fucking die
<_ethan> i am donwloading a file and it is dling at 0.00kb/s
<_ethan> what gives?
<identp> Errors were encountered while processing:
<identp>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.1-0ubuntu0hoary1_all.deb
<identp> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<identp> seth_k, any idea on what went wrong?
<seth_k> B-L: sudo killall -9 theprocess will kill ANYTHING
<seth_k> B-L: also watch your language please.
<seth_k> identp: is there an error listed with it?
<seth_k> identp: oh, I know
<B-L> seth_k  no it will not kill anything.
<B-L> learn your kernel
<B-L> it is in a D status.
<seth_k> identp: sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data[PRESS TAB HERE] 
<B-L> that means you can't kill it, even with kill -9.
<B-L> 1000      8991  0.9  1.8  32900 19212 ?        D    21:41   0:50 thoggen <--
<B-L> see that big fat D?
<m0ns00n> morning
<m0ns00n> :-)
<B-L> who here has a sip phone?
<identp> seth_k, ok i will try that.  it appeard that it happened while patching kwallet- mean anything?
<identp> seth_k, why press tab?
<seth_k> identp: tab completion. It will complete the filename for you
<identp> ahh
<_ethan> i am using gnome bittorrent and the d/l speed is 0.00KB/s
<_ethan> y?
<_ethan> it is moving now
<identp> seth_k, looks good, now the sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data ?
<_ethan> very slow
<identp> wait, wrong copy&paste
<_ethan> 41.2 mb = 1 day 15 hours 18 min and 7 sec
<identp> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade ?
<_ethan> ok it is going now
<_ethan> thnx guyz bye bye
<seth_k> identp: first sudo dpkg --configure -a
<seth_k> identp: then that
<identp> eh...
<identp> seth_k, already did sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<seth_k> identp: but there were errors. so run a dpkg configure, then run it again to make sure you got it all upgraded :)
<tonyo> hey guys, has anyone run the livecd on a toshiba laptop?
<sbcl3> why? are you finding it impossible?
<tonyo> yep
<tonyo> i've been trying al day...
<sbcl3> it might be
<sbcl3> some laptops have very odd hardware
<sbcl3> and say specificallly "will only work with windows xp..."
<sbcl3> what kind of error message do you get?
<Poromies> toshiba laptops should work
<Poromies> i've seen lots of discussions and recommendations about them being good with linux
<Poromies> what toshiba is it? model?
<B-L> there's some toshiba model..or maybe it's another brand, i think toshiba, that sells in europe with ubuntu on it.
<B-L> maybe it was hp..hmm..don't remember.
<B-L> it was on /. awhile back.
<B-L> you could ask someone in #ubuntu surely.
<user09> #jakarta
<barlas> what are the requirements for KDE? it is not very effecient on, 650mhz and 250MB RAM
<dewey> barlas: I run kde on a PII 333 with 256 megs ram.
<barlas> dewey, it runs fine on my system, but it is slow in opening apps
<dewey> barlas: look on google there are some ways to speed kde up.
<barlas> dewey, thanks, I will, I was just being lazy atm :-D
<dewey> :)
<dewey> yw
<hussam> anybody using the win32 codecs package?
<hussam> I'm talking about the one from mplayer.
<Burgundavia> any kubuntu devs want to keep this page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuPreviewComments
<identp> seth_k, i am installing kubuntu on a different machine
<identp> I plan to update KDE to 3.4.1 also
<identp> after adding deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main' to /etcc/apt/sources.list
<identp> what would be the correct command to update and upgrade?
<m0ns00n> apt-get update
<m0ns00n> apt-get upgrade
<identp> but i receive an error
<identp> when i do that
<hussam> m0ns00n: just do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sbcl3> identp: what error?
<ecarroll> Alright here is a fun problem to chew on, I have recently installed kubuntu, on a machine in which only the /home was left from a previous installation, now my sound system is borked, in KDE control panel i can play the sound test but not the midi test, in addition XMMS sends to stderr that the sound device is busy and cannot be opened, it sends to a gui dialog a message telling me my sound card is misconfigured; now here is the real
<m0ns00n> hussam: sudo su
<m0ns00n> hussam: apt-get update
<m0ns00n> hussam: apt-get upgrade
<identp> Errors were encountered while processing:
<identp> [13:11]  <identp> /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.1-0ubuntu0hoary1_all.deb
<identp> [13:11]  <identp> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<identp> to solve this i do sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data[PRESS TAB HERE] 
<m0ns00n> identp: dpkg --force-all --install /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.1-0ubuntu0hoary1_all.deb
<m0ns00n> identp: It's apt horror :-) TOO BAD that they never got their fist out their arse to fix synaptic/kynaptic to handle this apt problem
<identp> and then sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ecarroll> kdelibs data is borked on the us.* mirror, remove 'us.' from /etc/apt/sources.list reupdate, and try again
<identp> and then udo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade 
<ecarroll> (the european mirrors have a working and updated kdelibs)
<m0ns00n> identp: What I mean is, another thing for people to complain about - you have to use the command line to fix the problem -- using the dpkg command
<identp> ok, im trying to make a little install tutorial for my g/f to update kde on her computer
<m0ns00n> identp: Should be a kynaptic option to force all
<identp> ahh
<hussam> ecarroll: of kde libs 3.4.1 or 3.4.0?
<identp> 3.4.1
<identp> im trying to put together a little simple tutorial and i just need the commands in correct order
<hussam> ecarroll: what mirror for example?
<ecarroll> 3.4.0
<ecarroll> archive.ubuntu.org
<identp> <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
<identp> <HTML>
<identp> <HEAD>
<identp> 	<META HTTP-EQUIV="CONTENT-TYPE" CONTENT="text/html; charset=utf-8">
<identp> 	<TITLE></TITLE>
<identp> 	<META NAME="GENERATOR" CONTENT="OpenOffice.org 1.1.3  (Linux)">
<identp> 	<META NAME="CREATED" CONTENT="20050317;14540200">
<identp> 	<META NAME="CHANGED" CONTENT="16010101;0">
<identp> 	<STYLE>
<identp> 	<!--
<identp> 		@page { size: 8.27in 11.69in; margin: 0.79in }
<identp> 		P { margin-bottom: 0.08in }
<identp> 	-->
<identp> 	</STYLE>
<identp> </HEAD>
<identp> <BODY DIR="LTR">
<identp> <P STYLE="margin-bottom: 0in">Add 'deb
<identp> http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main' to
<identp> /etcc/apt/sources.list</P>
<identp> </BODY>
<identp> </HTML>
<identp> crap, sorry
<identp> im slightly embarased now
<identp> so i guess when i update kde again on the other machine, i should just do it the same way?  by that I mean i should expect that error and then do the force overwrite?
<sbcl3> its happened to me at least twice
<sbcl3> don't worry abou tit, identp
<identp> coming from widows, i get really pissed when i see an error during an install
<identp> i like my comp clean
<identp> would the easiest way to update and istall kde be: dpkg --force-all --install /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.1-0ubuntu0hoary1_all.deb
<identp> then sudo dpkg --configure -a
<identp> then sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<identp> ?
<identp> wait, no... nevermind
<sbcl3> can someone explain to me how to use superkaramba and give download recommendations? i installed it with apt
<uniq> sbcl3: alt-f2 'superkaramba' <enter>
<uniq> then it starts.
<uniq> press the download link to find stuff to download.
<ecarroll> what is the best way to perminatly disable artsd without breaking the ubuntu-desktop meta package? is there like a blacklist.d i can add it too?
<uniq> go to control center - sound and multimedia - soundsystem - there uncheck the enable soundsystem box.
<rjs> just checking out kubuntu
<rjs> is this working?
<Riddell> rjs: certainly is
<rjs> super
<rjs> Thanks
<identp> kubuntu decided that it didnt like my cdrom anymore
<identp> i took out one cd and put a new one in
<identp> now i get the error: Unable to create io-slave:  error loading 'kio_media'
<rjs> I'm wondering why my burner didn't work out of the box. Kubuntu found it, but no cdrdao was loaded.
<hussam> can somebody ban sup3rnova_g1rl. it's a spam bot.
<hussam> anybody else getting spam msgs from sup3rnova_g1rl?
<barlas> hussam, you mean from freenode?
<hussam> I donno, but it has the same ip as  user09 and I was getting spam messages from sup3rnova_g1rl
* mode/#Kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
* sup3rnova_g1rl was kicked off #kubuntu by Riddell (Riddell)
<barlas> hussam, tell any freenode staff member, you can search for them by /who *.staff.freenode
<Riddell> or me
<hussam> thanks
<hussam> Riddell: I know you are busy but did you have time to look at http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=106922 / https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12096
<hussam> I think it is the same bug
<ilba7r> hi i installed gtk2_qt theme manager so i can manage the fonts from kde. Unfourtanetly it messed up all my gtk fonts. I removed it but still the fonts are messed up. ANY ONE KNOW HOW CAN I RETRIVE THE DEFAULT FONTS FOR GTK APPLICATIONS
<paines> hi
* wincide is away: Away at the moment
<wrtpeeps> hi, is the only main difference between ubuntu and kubuntu the fact that kubuntu is centered around KDE ?
<Choubaka> Yes.
<wrtpeeps> so, effectively, if i have ubuntu, and i get KDE, i have kubuntu?
<Choubaka> no.
<Choubaka> if you have ubuntu, and get kubuntu-desktop, THEN you have kubuntu 
<apokryphos> Choubaka: pretty much, yes. KDE on Ubuntu is Kubuntu
<Choubaka> apokryphos: nah.
<apokryphos> Choubaka: with the lil' kubuntu-default-settings, yes.
<Choubaka> well, of course.
<Choubaka> but just KDE doesn't make ubuntu into kubuntu.
<Choubaka> it's the set of KDE software.
<Choubaka> Though this is just nitpicking. :P
<apokryphos> That's arguable, and I'd probably disagree. The customizations alone don't make it Kubuntu; else, you'd be implying that if I altered i.e. the KDM theme that I wasn't running Kubuntu
<Choubaka> nah.
<Choubaka> it becomes kubuntu if you install the kubuntu set of packages.
<apokryphos> Thing is, what's the minimal you need to call it "Kubuntu", and I'd say Ubuntu + KDE. What else do you think is required?
<apokryphos> So when I remove Konversation it's no longer Kubuntu? Come on now.
<Choubaka> kubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> I disagree
<Choubaka> well, kubuntu-desktop is the reason why kubuntu is kubuntu and not ubuntu with KDE
<Choubaka> meh.
<apokryphos> Kubuntu-Desktop is but a different option, a different path to go down. There are others; this all clarified on the Wiki pre-hoary
<wrtpeeps> anyone have any screenshots of kubuntu
<Choubaka> I'm not even running kubuntu myself :P
<apokryphos> wrtpeeps: there's quite a few on kdelook.org
<apokryphos> Choubaka: you don't have Ubuntu + KDE? ;-)
<Choubaka> no.
<Choubaka> I run OS X as my main desktop now that my linux machine died.
<apokryphos> :S
<Choubaka> I used to run Ubuntu.
<Choubaka> Without KDE. :P
<apokryphos> :-O
<apokryphos> Criminal :P
<Choubaka> To be honest, I dislike KDE.
<wrtpeeps> i run ubuntu.. everyone tells me KDE is bad
<Choubaka> I'm just on this channel because it's related to Ubuntu :)
<apokryphos> wrtpeeps: well take it from me: KDE is great.
<apokryphos> Choubaka: why?
<Choubaka> I find it too cluttered.
<wrtpeeps> i'm downloading livecd, we shall see :)
<apokryphos> What parts do you find cluttered? 
<Choubaka> the menus.
<apokryphos> Odd point. How are they cluttered? They have too many options? The width of them is bad?
<Choubaka> shitloads of options everywhere
<apokryphos> Hehe. Typical GNOME criticism, sorry.
<Choubaka> makes finding the meaningful ones difficult.
<wrtpeeps> GNOME is nice
<wrtpeeps> xfce4 is nice
<Choubaka> yes.
<wrtpeeps> nice and compact
<apokryphos> I don't think finding them is difficult at all. There's global menus for all of them, such as "Configure {Program}" etc. are always in the same place
<Choubaka> Yeah.
<apokryphos> It's certainly more integrated than GNOME in that respect
<Choubaka> But why are the options there?
<Choubaka> 80% of users won't need the,
<apokryphos> What options? Could you provide an example?
<Choubaka> so they could be in some configuration app.
<Choubaka> Not right now, since I don't remember all the options.
<apokryphos> You think there should be an external configuration app to handle the configurations of one program?
<Choubaka> No.
<Choubaka> Well, I don't care how you do it.
<Choubaka> They just shouldn't be in the menus.
<apokryphos> Personally I can't help but think that the gnome criticism of "too many options" is a really bad way of responding to the positive fact that there are many options. More options means more customizability, flexibility, and thus ensuring greater usability
<Choubaka> Why is there like "Preferences" and "Confugure KDE" and "Configure plugins" and "Configure Konqueror" in the top-level menu?
<Choubaka> :P
<Choubaka> apokryphos: wrong.
<Choubaka> more options may be just confusing.
<Choubaka> especially if they're too visible.
<Choubaka> which is the case of KDE apps, IMO.
<apokryphos> Top-level menu...where?
<Choubaka> I don't like the registry-like configuration editor of gnome either though.
<Choubaka> apokryphos: in applications.
<Choubaka> you know, the file - edit- tools - whatever
<apokryphos> I don't think the options are arranged badly at all; I rarely I have trouble finding something I know exists... I'd rather have them than not have them at all.
<Choubaka> _I_ think they are badly arranged ;P
<apokryphos> I don't see a "Configure KDE" anywhere..
<Choubaka> That was just an example.
<Choubaka> But you do see several "configures" don't you?
<Choubaka> they could all just be under "preferences."
<apokryphos> I always see but one Configure to Configure the program
<apokryphos> No, I very much like the fact that there's a demarcation between Configuring Shortcuts and Configuring the program
<Choubaka> Why can't you configure the program shortcuts?
<Choubaka> in a submenu. :P
<Choubaka> or are the shortcuts global like in OS X?
<apokryphos> I don't like it that way at all, but this is so that there can be a global menu.. as in, all programs have the "Configure Shortcuts" in that menu; if Shortcuts was put into "Configure Program" then it would have to change for apps that didn't have it etc..
<Choubaka> in that case you could just have some top-level configuration app which handles shared configuration, instead of showing global menus in every app. :P 
<apokryphos> Which shared configuration?
<Choubaka> Perhaps I'm confused then.
<apokryphos> Choubaka: but anyhow, is that really your reason for not using KDE? That you don't like the menus? :P
<Choubaka> But I'm not going to start liking the KDE way very easily, especially since the clutterness isn't the only reason I wouldn't use it.
<Choubaka> apokryphos: no.
<apokryphos> What's the main reason? I'd generally always mention that one first :P
<Choubaka> KDE lacks proper handling for multiple input methods.
<apokryphos> i.e.
<Choubaka> That is actually the only _critical_ flaw.
<Choubaka> It will be fixed in future realeases of KDE as far as I know. :)
<Choubaka> apokryphos: I can't easily set up input methods for multiple languages.
<Choubaka> And I can't  switch them on the fly without resorting to ugly hacks..
<apokryphos> Wouldn't know too much about that; we had Greek set up working fine though not too long ago
<Choubaka> I require Japanese and Finnish. 
<Choubaka> in GTK2 apps it's just a matter of installing a japanese input module.
<Choubaka> in KDE apps, I have to install UIM as the XIM input method, and then install a module for UIM to handle both japanese and Finnish.
<Choubaka> the problem is, QT itself has no clue that I'm sw
<apokryphos> If that's the case then sure, that's an issue that needs to be addressed.
<Choubaka> itching methods.
<Choubaka> It will be addressed. 
<Choubaka> in QT4.
<apokryphos> nice
<Choubaka> Which is good. I may be able to give KDE a shot.
<apokryphos> :)
<Choubaka> but I still don't like the menus. too much stuff -_-
* apokryphos quite loves them :P
<Choubaka> I'm not sure I'll be running a linux desktop for a while though.
<Choubaka> OS X quite defeats both KDE and Gnome.
<apokryphos> that good, eh
<Choubaka> The default theme is good too. It's white and blue an clean so I don't care if I can't change it. Hehe.
<apokryphos> That's like me and Plastik... I really quite like it still.
<Choubaka> apokryphos: with a couple additional tools it's just perfect for me.
<Choubaka> I don't even use the command line that much anymore.
<Choubaka> The GUI can do things quick and easy too. With only the keyboard.
<apokryphos> cool
<Choubaka> Though I'm still accustomed to clicking open Mail and stuff instead of using speech recognition or Quicksilver. 
<apokryphos> Choubaka: how is gnome doing with Text-to-speech stuff?
<Choubaka> Dunno.
<Choubaka> Never needed TTS.
* wincide is back.
* wincide is away: Away at the moment
<fromoze> Someone can give me info about bots on freenode?
<fromoze> I'm interested to introduce a bot in #kubuntu-es..
<fromoze> and I can't find nothing on google.. :$
* wincide is back.
* wincide is away: Away at the moment
<apokryphos> fromoze: what type of bot? If you ask cafuego he can probably add ubotu
<fromoze> apokryphos: but we'll need it to talk in spanish... 
<fromoze> apokryphos: I'm on the IRC since 3 weeks... I'm trying to learn firs how das a bot work xD
<apokryphos> fromoze: blootbot is a very popular type.. not sure if it comes with a Spanish language pack
<fromoze> for the bot we need a hosting, no?
<fromoze> we can introduce the answers?
<apokryphos> correct
<apokryphos> Yup
<apokryphos> fromoze: for example, /msg ubotu and type "help"
<fromoze> I see... may be the easier way would be to ask in ubuntu-es for the bot they have...
<apokryphos> they have one?
<fromoze> :/ I think, but he didn't answer my questions xD
<fromoze> s/he/it
<nikkia> you could always write one yourself, its a good learning exercise
<nikkia> with PyIrc its not very hard either
<apokryphos> They have a ubuntu-es bot... doesn't seem to do anything though
<fromoze> apokryphos: yes, and no help :/
<apokryphos> Does it *have* to talk in Spanish for giving a link, really? 
<fromoze> nikkia: Can you help me finding info about irc-bots?
<nikkia> fromoze: not really, no
<apokryphos> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<nikkia> fromoze: i haven't run any bots for ages
<apokryphos> does it matter that that's not in Spanish, for example? :)
<fromoze> apokryphos: ... eh... well, the answer of ubotu is the synaptics way...
<nikkia> apokryphos: knowing the spanish, yes
<fromoze> !cerveze
<ubotu> Wish i knew, fromoze
<fromoze> !cerveza
<ubotu> fromoze: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<apokryphos> nikkia: any idea if blootbot has a Spanish language pack?
<nikkia> apokryphos: they're not as rabid about language as the french, but they do care
<fromoze> apokryphos: It doesn't understand spanish xD
<fromoze> rabid?
<nikkia> fromoze: the dictionary would say: the state of having rabies, but in english common usage, rabid means 'very agressive about'
<fromoze> nikkia: we need to take care on our language, there's too much speakers to forget them :P
<fromoze> nikkia: thank for the info, in my collinsGem I can't find rabid :(
<fromoze> nikkia: on #kubuntu english is too high-leveled to my poor dictionarie :'(
<nikkia> fromoze: as i said, dictionary-wise, it means 'something that has rabies, and is exhibiting the symptoms of rabies', eg, 'the rabid dog' would refer to a dog that was exhibiting symptoms of rabies, ie, foaming at the mouth, etc
<nikkia> fromoze: english is a strange language, what it says in the dictionary isn't necessarily what is intended by the speaker :)
<fromoze> nikkia: most of the languages are like that :D
<nikkia> fromoze: not french, IME
<nikkia> its a very wysiwyg language, in my experience, that's 'what you say...' :)
<fromoze> nikkia: The better spanish dictionarie is called "Diccionario de Uso del Espaol Mara Moliner". Is better than the Official one because it keeps the uses of the words, not just the official meaning.
<nikkia> fromoze: i see
<fromoze> nikkia: well I'm not sure about french... but at least, with the "verslen" is dificult to find the words on the dictionnary :)
<nikkia> fromoze: i used to freak out a belgian that was studying at our university, by using a different greeting every day, her poor french-based mind couldn't cope with the multitude of ways to communicate a greeting :)
<fromoze> nikkia: A french would say you that the problem is that he's "belge" xD
<fromoze> nikkia: Belgian are the 'stupid' people on the french jokes :/ 
<fromoze> nikkia: I dunno why, but french and belgian aren't too much amicable...
<nikkia> fromoze: she was very smart, actually, but the french language just seems too literal to cope with english
<nikkia> fromoze: if i say 'how are you?' a common phrase in english as a greeting, it is taken literally to be a request for their medical status :)
<fromoze> nikkia: The think I like in english is the use of short sentences.
<nikkia> fromoze: you mean the way we've taken single words to mean a whole thing? like 'alright?' for example ?
<fromoze> nikkia: no, just about litterature
<nikkia> fromoze: the downside, is, that english is a very vague language at times
<nikkia> even our use of tense can be vague at times :/
<fromoze> nikkia: the language I appreciate the most is japanais, and I start lovin' english looking that it was the better european language to translate it :)
<fromoze> nikkia: One of my teacher said: "Englishmen can't do real phillosophy. How can they try about important thing just in past and present?" xD
<fromoze> nikkia: but spanish is hard because of all the different tenses we have :/ 
<nikkia> fromoze: most european languages are hard for us english because of all the verbing
<fromoze> nikkia: I know
<eolo> which is the default sound system for kubuntu and how do i switch to alsa
<nikkia> eolo: KDE uses arts, which should default to using alsa, unless you have some hardware that isn't detected properly
<fromoze> nikkia: For me the funny thing about english and germa about phillosphy is when Heidegger introduces the concept: dassein (in english to be there I suppose). In spanish we have a verb to say that: 'estar', but our phillosophers uses the word 'dassein' ... Well nothing about kubuntu, just an Off TOPIC xD
<buz> mhh?
<buz> dassein isnt even a german word
<buz> i think it should read dasein (roughly existence)
<fromoze> buz: well, I misspell it, sorry :)
<buz> np ;)
<buz> there are actually a few german words in use in many languages
<buz> not as many as french or latin, but they exist
<fromoze> buz: Franziskaner xD
<fromoze> Do you know there're only 2 japanais words used out of Japan?
<nikkia> sushi ?
<fromoze> nein
<otep[idlip] > samurai?
<fromoze> nein
<fromoze> It seems those aren't 'japanaise original' :/ ...
<otep[idlip] > hmmm
<buz> harakiri?
<buz> kamikaze?
<buz> domo arrigato mr roboto? SCNR
<otep[idlip] > ahhahaa
<fromoze> It's a japanais who say the two words to me...  maybe it means that the words are used on other languages. Because samurai == aristocrat ...
<fromoze> the two are: tsunami and wasabi :)
<fromoze> I think we use/know much more... but... 
<nikkia> i wonder if anyone had bets on how long i'd hang around the office this morning...
<nikkia> if they did, whoever had 'a little under 3 hours' won :P
* mikl wonders wether Riddell has fixed the issues with the qt4-packages
<teprrr> hmm, where I can found libc6 frmo archive.ubuntu.org?
<teprrr> or how can I downgrade it with apt-get?
* wincide is back.
<_geiseri> hiya, has anyone here with a powerpc actually tried the mencoder/mplayer packages?  they seem to be missing the actual executables
* wincide is away: Away at the moment
<\Grooby\> good morning people
<jjesse> morning grooby
<\Grooby\> <--- grabbing kubuntu cd right now
<\Grooby\> hopefully it'll save me from my gentoo insanity
<jjesse> i just reloaded kubuntu this weekend on my laptop and it was a breeze :)
<\Grooby\> i installed ubuntu on my desktop and it worked great
<\Grooby\> but then the hardware failed because I forgot to make sure my water is flowing properly (h2o cooling)
<\Grooby\> decided to go w/ gentoo just for the heck
<\Grooby\> and man...98@ up and running
<\Grooby\> but java 1.5 and azureus just refuses to work properly
<Rockett17> does anyone know if thee is a way to resize/stretch the desktop icons in kde like you can in Gnome?
<jjesse> not off the top of my head anything on the wiki?
<Rockett17> not that I could find - I posted in a forum too and nobody replied
<Rockett17> cause I wanted to have a huge hard drive icon on the top right like in MacOSX
<fromoze> Someone knows where is the f*** option to reduce resources comsuption on KDE?? I know is easy to find, but I can't :'(
<fromoze> Someone knows where is the f*** option to reduce resources comsuption on KDE?? I know is easy to find, but I can't :'(
<mats> try command center
<fromoze> mats: yes, I have look all around, but I can't find it... I see it a lot of times, but not today :'(
<kalenedrael> umm
<kalenedrael> KDE is a resource hog and there's not much you can do about it
<fromoze> kalenedrael: yes, you can change a lot of thing, there's the option! I have use it before :/
<kalenedrael> the only resource-minimizing thing i see is in control center -> KDE components -> KDE performance
<kalenedrael> is that it?
<fromoze> kalenedrael: no, there's a bigger option.
<fromoze> I think is about aparence, to make engine lighter, but I can't find it today :/
<mats> fromoze: and you have seen it before?
<fromoze> yes, is as the question on the first time setup of kde
<buz> during first install it asked me such stuff
<fromoze> buz: and you can modify that after the install... the option is there! or at least in 3.4 ...
<mats> fromoze: send me a msg if you find that option. I would realy like to modify my resource too :)
<fromoze> mats: Isn't for me, me amd64 do the job well ;)
<mats> fromoze: :) ahh
<mats> fromoze: then try installing enlightenment or FVWM ;)
<kalenedrael> umm, do you know at least what category the option is in?
<fromoze> fvwm-crystal
<mats> (: fvwm is nice
<buz> yeah kde4 looks schweeet
<kalenedrael> 'enable GUI effects'?
<buz> that would help to disable 
<kalenedrael> yes, it would
<kalenedrael> that's in appearance and themes -> style -> effects
<mats> There is a bunch of things he can disable ;)
<kalenedrael> i think the option it gives you at install time is a meta-option that does a lot of things
<kalenedrael> if it gives you such an option
<fromoze> kalenedrael: I've see the option after the install... but may be isn't on kde 3.4.1?
<kalenedrael> perhaps
<kalenedrael> what version of KDE are you using?
<fromoze> 3.4.1
<kalenedrael> what version did you find that option on?
<kalenedrael> i'm using 3.4.0, hmm
<Chambers`> anyone have a link to kde 4 screenshots?
<fromoze> I can't say the version :/
<mats> Chambers`: KDEs own webpage would have some pics for you. 
<mats> I belive :O
<Chambers`> i googled and couldn't find anything :P
<mats> Chambers`: you can read a lot of KDE 4.. i dont know if theres pictures.. 
<Chambers`> i wanna see some pics :)
<mats> I realy don't belive KDE 4 would be that different in the meny look. Its more about the futures 
<jpowers> Isn't plasma going into kde4?
<\Grooby\> i always thought plasma is kde4's codename
<\Grooby\> or am I just smoking crack?
<jpowers> you COULD be right
<mats> \Grooby\: i belive so..
<TestMAD> xp sux when it comes to partinioning
<TestMAD> i lost 10 gigs of data last nite
<\Grooby\> doh!
<TestMAD> was up till 4:30am and only managed to recover 586 megs of it
<kalenedrael> doh *smack*
<kalenedrael> that sucks
<kalenedrael> backup
<\Grooby\> lol
<\Grooby\> sometimes you just got too much crap for backup tho ;)
<\Grooby\> i lost about 300gb worth of stuff cause i have no way of backing them up before I did a raidreconf
<supernix> Does anyone use a SDcard reader with their system ?
<kalenedrael> get a 33GB hard drive and transfer it
<kalenedrael> er
<kalenedrael> 300
<TestMAD> not everyone can just go out and buy hd's
<mats> 300gb - its a lot of stuff. Who needs all that diskspace? ;O
<kalenedrael> it costs a bit, yes, but it's better than losing 300GB of stuff
<\Grooby\> ii got over it
<\Grooby\> it's just porn
<\Grooby\> :P
<kalenedrael> hahaha
<mats> hahahaha
<TestMAD> hehe
<TestMAD> i didnt lose anything like that..i lost my backup
<TestMAD> it was a straight drive copy
<TestMAD> and all gone
<mats> TestMAD: ah, so you only had 586 megs with porn?
<TestMAD> no.
<TestMAD> no pron
<mats> 8-)
<kalenedrael> you lost your backup...?
<TestMAD> all i was worried bout we're the pictures from my cam
<kalenedrael> i back up to DVD
<TestMAD> yea..lost my backup
<TestMAD> well..im poor..if i wasnt poor..i wouldnt be so into getting kubuntu werkin
<\Grooby\> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<\Grooby\> u'll be working on a brand spanking new mac laptop
<\Grooby\> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<TestMAD> dvdr's are a luxory to me
<mihai_> hey can you please tell me what do i need to modify in sources.list to use the testing repo ?
<TestMAD> does kubuntu have a testing repo?
<\Grooby\> i can set one up with nothing in it
<\Grooby\> should i?
<\Grooby\> even better, i'll set one up with porns
<\Grooby\> =D
<\Grooby\> "apt-get Debbie_does_dallas_2000"
<mats> haha
<mats> Hey, i want you mirror! :o
<\Grooby\> actually i have no idea what I am talking about
<\Grooby\> hehehehe
<mats> s/you/that/
<mats> hehe ;)
<\Grooby\> i am a linux noob!
<mats> i have used linux for 3 years now - im still a noob :)
<\Grooby\> lol
<mats> allways things to learn ;)
<fromoze_away> \Grooby\: we can see, old users will write: apt-get source Debbie_does_Dallas_2000
<TestMAD> hehe
<\Grooby\> :P
<TestMAD> that would be funny
<\Grooby\> last 2 weeks, i'll be doing emerge debbie_does_dallas_2000
<mats> realse pr0n under GPL ;)
<\Grooby\> no no
<\Grooby\> it's the "creative license"
<yasser> HELP!!!!!!!!!!
<\Grooby\> you can modify and edit camera angles and scenes
<\Grooby\> but you have to re-release it out
<kalenedrael> ok yasser...
<mats> (-8
<yasser> how can i stop apt-get upgrade
<kalenedrael> hy?
<yasser> its going on in bacground
<kalenedrael> why?
<kalenedrael> oh
<kalenedrael> fg
<fromoze_away> \Grooby\: apt-get source will download to your computer just the source, the source to make the film will be funnier than the film itself; don't you? 
<kalenedrael> then ctrl-c
<yasser> where?
<fromoze_away> \Grooby\: it was a apt-get stupid joke ;)
<\Grooby\> hahahaha
<\Grooby\> i c i c
<mats> yasser: type 'top' and kill -9 pid
<\Grooby\> killall apt-get?!?1
<\Grooby\> or that's no good
<yasser> i gave the commands to upgrade to kde 3.4 and want to kill that now
<yasser> sorry kde 3.4.1
<mats> upgrade as a backgound prosess? :P
<mats> yasser: ctcl c or type ps aux | grep apt
<mats> and kill the prosess by type kill -9 pid
<mats> Anyone heard of Lene Marlin? :p
<\Grooby\> who's he/she?
<mats> Shes a norwegian singer/songwrighter
<\Grooby\> nope
<mats> ok, stupid question - im boored :p
<\Grooby\> hahahaha
<mats> you would know if she was a pr0n-actress :p
<mats> hehe
<\Grooby\> actually i won't
<\Grooby\> hehehehe
<mats> hehe
<\Grooby\> and even if I do, i can not admit to it
<\Grooby\> =D
<mats> (-8
<\Grooby\> mats, you played w/ gentoo at all?
<mats> \Grooby\: gentoo takes too long time too work with..
<\Grooby\> amen
<mats> ;)
<kalenedrael> funroll-loops.org
<\Grooby\> but it just vexes me that i can't get freaking java and azureus to work with it
<mats> kalenedrael: =D
<TestMAD> oh..i got flash werkin with konqueror yesterday..but it only werked halfright
<mats> \Grooby\: realy?
<\Grooby\> welp....java 1.5 was suppose to be marked because they couldn't get it to work right yet or something
<\Grooby\> masked i mean
<\Grooby\> anyway..i force it to install..force azureus to install...and nothing really works right
<\Grooby\> it works...but would lock up after about 20 minutes
<mats> hehehe
<\Grooby\> and i had azureus up and running on ubuntu in like...30 seconds?!?1
<\Grooby\> and I spent my whole weekend tackling that stupid azureus problem on gentoo
<mats> gentoo is the devil. Never used it more than 10 dys or something
<TestMAD> i was going to use gentoo instead of kubuntu..
<mats> \Grooby\: there you go.. but you dont learn that much by installing ubuntu..
<\Grooby\> yeah
<\Grooby\> it's a good learning experience
<mats> TestMAD: arch-linux \o/ 
<\Grooby\> i still use it on my server box
<TestMAD> y arch?
<mats> \Grooby\: it realy is
<\Grooby\> as a desktop....
<\Grooby\> i rather use something easier
<mats> \Grooby\: with gentoo (and arc-linux) you learn how the system works
<mats> arch
<\Grooby\> bless you ;P
<mats> \Grooby\: :) (K)ubuntu is the ultimate desktop distro.. 
<mats> ;)
<\Grooby\> i hope so
<TestMAD> i should use MEPIS...the developers office is only like 45 minutes away from here...if i ever get tired of trying to get crap to werk..i can just pack up my pc and take it to them and tell them to fix it..lol
<\Grooby\> i like KDE base on what I saw on gentoo
<stibby> gentoo pwns, if you can get it to work ^_^
<\Grooby\> that's the trick
<\Grooby\> i don't have that much time to get it to work properly
<\Grooby\> heheheh
<stibby> it reminds me of a bash.org quote... http://bash.org/?464385
<mats> stibby: yes - yot a stable distro, but it takes alot of time working with it. and upgrading is like hell
<\Grooby\> rofmao
<stibby> mats: you never need to upgrade gentoo. i thought that was the point.
<stibby> or do you mean things like kde?
<\Grooby\> I don't think upgrade would be that much of a pain..at least i've not encounter pains when I upgrade packages
<\Grooby\> but setting it up was hell
<mats> stibby: i meant things like KDE
<stibby> you can't just emerge them?
<pakitoman> ok
<pakitoman> merci mat
<mats> i dont have the time too wait 30 min just by waiting
<\Grooby\> hehehehe
<\Grooby\> 30 min is a understatement tho
<kalenedrael> apt-get upgrade...
<\Grooby\> i think my first emerge for kde was about 12 hours+
<pakitoman> de toute faacon c est du debian
<mats> \Grooby\: i used 15 hours+ .. slow pc
<\Grooby\> oh well
<\Grooby\> i'll try out kubuntu tonight
<\Grooby\> and try the live cd on this laptop
<pakitoman> pas grave mat je parle sur le channel
<\Grooby\> nani?
<pakitoman> je viens d acheter linux+ distro
<pakitoman> il y a une viersion de debian 3.1
<\Grooby\> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<\Grooby\> hehehe
<\Grooby\> i was trying to type that in chinese
<stibby> http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=21108&file1=21108-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=waterdrop <--- how did the guy get his window list transparent?
<jjesse> is that your background stibby?
<stibby> no
<stibby> its a screenshot from kde look
<TestMAD> i cant remember..i say it on the ubuntu forums on how to do that
<jjesse> what is the monitoring program running on the side
<stibby> it probably requires a hack then :grown:
<stibby> yeah; that is nice. i want to know too
<TestMAD> lemme find it
<stibby> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=21108
<stibby> jjesse: the page has more info on the program
<\Grooby\> gkrellm?
<stibby> yeah
<nikkia> jjesse: the transparent taskbar isn't a hack
<stibby> how is it done?
<nikkia> its just the 'transparent' and 'advanced' options from the 'panel options/appearance'
<stibby> i can't figure it out
<nikkia> right click on the panel, choose 'Configure Panel'
<\Grooby\> 4th tab
<nikkia> click on the tab labelled 'Appearance'
<\Grooby\> advance
<\Grooby\> nikkia got to it before me
<\Grooby\> :)
<nikkia> check 'Enable Transparency'
<stibby> but that doesn't make the window list transparent...
<nikkia> then click 'Advanced Options' and set the opacity with the 'tiny amount' control
<nikkia> ah, you mean the actual buttons ?
<jjesse> iknow the transperancey but i'm looking at the monitoring program
<stibby> yep, the actual buttons
<nikkia> its quite possibly an alternate taskbar
<stibby> yes; quite possibly
<\Grooby\> ok..back to work
<ermac`> are there any p2p programs available for kubuntu/linux??
<kalenedrael> yeah, bittorrent
<ermac`> for music?
<\Grooby\> p2p program for music?
<ermac`> yes
<TestMAD> does napster have a linux version?
<ermac`> like kazaa on windows
<TestMAD> i know that limewire is on linux
<\Grooby\> sorry..i don't do music
<\Grooby\> only pron
<TestMAD> hehe
<ermac`> TestMAD, wath site is limewire?
<TestMAD> sudo apt-get install Debbie_Does_Dallas_2000
<othernoob> i like your thinking TestMAD ;)
<TestMAD> ill remember that forever
<mats> TestMAD: Gnutella
<TestMAD> limewire is gnutella
<\Grooby\> my friend has told me 2 porns that they use to watch in college
<ermac`> TestMAD, wath is Debbie_Does_Dallas_2000?
<othernoob> just 2?
<\Grooby\> "revenge of pussy sucker from marse" and "double-D nurses"
<ermac`> a porno movie?
<ermac`> :p
<\Grooby\> i just htink the first one is funny
<TestMAD> hehe..
<\Grooby\> think "war of the world"...but porn version
<mats> TestMAD: dont know.. dont like p2p-warez-shit ;)
<TestMAD> me either
<TestMAD> limewire uses the Gnutella protocol tho
<mats> TestMAD: ok :-) 
<TestMAD> so does..bearshare,imesh, and some others
<TestMAD> but all that illegal
<mats> TestMAD: just remember that i used gnutella for about 2-3 years ago ;)
<TestMAD> ermac`: should be lookin into napster..
<\Grooby\> is there a SQL gui interface that works with oracle?
<ermac`> napster isnt freeware or is it?
<TestMAD> well.. you have to pay to d/l music
<TestMAD> thats what makes it legal
<ermac`> yeah i hate to pay :'(
<mats> much like iTune s;)
<TestMAD> that would be funny tho if someone made a pron repo..
<buz> there was something like that i think
<buz> called lesbian
<\Grooby\> roflmao
<TestMAD> hehe
<mats> hehehe
<buz> never used it tho
<\Grooby\> where can i get the iso of that?
<\Grooby\> www.whitehouse.com?
<mats> at the Bill Clintons homepage
<\Grooby\> you can only enter after you purchase a cigar?
<buz> na there you only get Deep Throat
<TestMAD> heheh
<mats> Oracle Sql is nice
<\Grooby\> i got spoiled by sql navigator
<TestMAD> well..in about an hour..im gonna need some help to upgrade to the k7 kernel..
<\Grooby\> k7 kernel?
<TestMAD> last time i did it..i did something wrong
<TestMAD> yea.
<TestMAD> hold..brbr
<mats> TestMAD: and you got "kernal panic" ?
<mats> TestMAD: 2.6.12.3 you mean?
<TestMAD> umm..dunno
<\Grooby\> what's k7 kernel?
<TestMAD> dont remember.
<TestMAD> its for amd cpu's
<TestMAD> i386 is for intels..but will werk on amd
<\Grooby\> i know
<TestMAD> im wanting the k7 for the optimisation
<\Grooby\> but is it a compile from source?
<\Grooby\> or is it a apt package?
<TestMAD> apt package i think
<\Grooby\> hmm
<\Grooby\> interesting
<TestMAD> i saw it in kynaptic
<mikl> it's AMD-processors
<TestMAD> mats: when i loaded the k7 up..it added 2 entries to grub..and when it booted up i got put in console..level2
<\Grooby\> i'll have to look into that
<othernoob> TestMAD: just get the equivalent to the one you're using right now..probably 2.6.10-5 ..2.6.11 is unstable... and 2.6.12 is for breezy and shall not be used in hoary ;)
<mikl> \Grooby\: It's for AMD-processors
<mats> TestMAD: and the problem is?
<TestMAD> y did i get dropped into console and not kde?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<mats> startx ;)
<\Grooby\> what happens when you do init 5?
<stibby> how do i extract a tar.bz2 archive? on tar.gz its tar xzvf
<\Grooby\> tar xjf
<yoz> hi guys anyone willing to help concerning some wlan settings. I have a centrino lappy with a wireless 2200 card from intel. It seems everything went fine on installation even my ap's are detected accoring to iwlist. when I setup the interface using the right essid, enc etc. it seems like it connects to the ap at least kwifimanager shows that. anyway.. I cannot ping any ip nor a host from the lan. 
<mats> tar xjvf file.tar.bz2 and to make one tar cjf folder.tar.bz2 folder/
<yoz> I also did set a gateway in the control center.
<TestMAD> mats: i tried to startx and it said xwa already running
<mats> TestMAD: hm.. strange
<TestMAD> see..i need someone to walk me thru that
<mats> TestMAD: are you sure you got all the modules in the new kernel you compiled?
<TestMAD> the kernel and the headers
<TestMAD> thats all it d/led
<TestMAD> see..sometimes lately ive wished for a install from source kubuntu
<yoz> anyone an idea where to start checking..
<ermac`> how do i install java? it's needed for LimeWire
<mats> ermac`: apt-get install java-dev or apt-catch search java
<mats> yoz: are your sure you got all the right module?
<mats> TestMAD: ;) 
<ermac`> mats java-dev not found
<ermac`> and apt-catch doesn't work
<TestMAD> or even a netinstall
<TestMAD> where you can select your arch type
<stibby> has anyone here been successful at installing a milk theme for KDE?
<ermac`> milk theme?
<ermac`> never seen
<stibby> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=8551
<stibby> the window part of it won't install
<stibby> maybe because its for kde 3.1.x
<mats> ermac`: www.google.com/linux search for install java or something
<mats> im sure it is in the apt-tree.. but not sure what the packages-name are 
<yoz> mats: dunno.. I didn't do nothing since I thought it's detected fine on install.. since 'iwlist eth1 scan' shows my ap's quite fine.
<othernoob> mats: apt-catch???
<othernoob> mats: were you maybe thinking of apt-cache? ;)
<stibby> where is the keramik theme kept?
<hussam> I heard KDE 3.4.2 is to be released by then end of this month
<buz> hussam: did you try that firefox qt stuff?
<supernix> anyone know of a good program to rename lots of files in a folder ?
<hussam> buz: oops I forget
<hussam> I'll download the deerpark alpha2 source and try now
<othernoob> supernix: the rename command
<supernix> uh ok
<othernoob> supernix: type man rename in a konsole ;)
<hussam> buz: i'm downlaoding source now. I'll tell you when it's done.
<buz> will take time i suppose
<stibby> has the kde theme system changed since 3.1?
<hussam> buz: downlaod will take over hour. I have a bit of a jammed conenction. but compile takes like an hour and a half.
<hussam> buz: I've compiled firefox plenty of times before.
<buz> mhh ok
<mikl> stibby: a lot :)
<stibby> :sigh: i'll have to do a lot of hacking then
<mikl> stibby: how so?
<stibby> the theme i want is only available for 3.1. i had to install it with a shell script. the window decorations don't work.
<stibby> but the style does
<stibby> another question: is there an easy way to set the gtk theme?
<stibby> do i just make a "gtk" folder in the theme folder and a file like there is in the default folder?
<stibby> ug...i can't find the documentation
* mode/#Kubuntu [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<hussam> if I want to change my monitor, how do I reconfigure xorg.conf ? is it done automatically. my current monitor is detected and setup corectly but I might get a new one.
<ermac`> wtf
<tigree> how to active my nvidia card please ,,?
<ermac`> joris@KuBuNtU:~$ limewire
<ermac`> Starting LimeWire...
<ermac`> Java exec not found in PATH, starting auto-search...
<ermac`> ls: /usr/java: Onbekend bestand of map
<ermac`> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/java/  hierarchy
<ermac`> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<ermac`> see
<ermac`> i just installad java
<ermac`> latest version
<ermac`> and it still gives the JRE error
<ermac`> and i installed it
<ermac`> jre1.5.0_04 << that's the version i installed
<hussam> ermac: what error?
<ermac`> this error:
<ermac`> joris@KuBuNtU:~$ limewire
<ermac`> Starting LimeWire...
<ermac`> Java exec not found in PATH, starting auto-search...
<ermac`> ls: /usr/java: Onbekend bestand of map
<ermac`> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/java/  hierarchy
<ermac`> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<seth_k> ermac`: run java -version
<hussam> in what program are you getting this error. maybe this program has a certain version like 1.4.1 hardcoded so it won't accept anything else
<ermac`> joris@KuBuNtU:~$ run java -version
<ermac`> bash: run: command not found
<ermac`> joris@KuBuNtU:~$  java -version
<ermac`> bash: java: command not found
<ermac`> joris@KuBuNtU:~$ java -version
<ermac`> bash: java: command not found
<seth_k> ermac`: no "run" :P
<ermac`> i know
<ermac`> i tried java -version also
<ermac`> command not found
<seth_k> ah i see, right
<seth_k> how did you install java?
<ermac`> with the .bin file from www.java.com
<hussam> ermac: maybe you should make a symlink into /bin/
<ermac`> how?
<seth_k> ermac`: there's your problem, and that's a rather big one
<seth_k> you cannot use the .bin file with Ubuntu
<seth_k> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<ermac`> ? it installed and it finished without an error?
<seth_k> but it won't work
<ermac`> oh ok
<ermac`> how do i uninstall it first?
<ermac`> or don't i need to,
<ermac`> ?
<seth_k> you cannot
<seth_k> use method #2 on that page I linked
<seth_k> and it will overwrite the .bin version
<hussam> seth_k: you can I've done it but you will have to create a symlink for "java" 
<seth_k> hussam: but then files get installed to /etc/, stuff like that, and it fubars your system
<seth_k> hussam: like a time bomb :P
<ermac`> hmmz seth_k
<ermac`> java-package is already the latest version installed
<ermac`> wath now?
<seth_k> ermac`: that is simply the files you need to build java
<seth_k> just keep following the instructions
<hussam> seth_k: no only into /usr/
<ermac`> huh
<ermac`> i cant find the jdk
<ermac`> on the java.sun.com
<ermac`> where can i start bittorrent?
<buz> apt-get install bittorrent
<ermac`> i did that
<buz> apt-get install btdownload-gui
<buz> btdownloadgui
<ermac`> package could not be found
<chris12349> hey has anyone installed beagle? I'm curious to see how stable it is on hoary 
<leafw> Hi. Does anyone know of a linux app to show PDFs at full screen? Can't be acreoread because it's not for powerpc
<stibby> konqueror has a built in pdf viewer
<stibby> also try kpdf
<leafw> ok
<leafw> thanks
<mikl> ah, Qt4 takes forever to compile...
<mikl> stibby: the built-in pdf-viewer _is_ kpdf :)
* wincide is back.
<leafw> it is indeed, and it has a "presentation mode"
<leafw> although quite in the wrong menu
<leafw> oops no, in the right menu: view
<leafw> that was another viewer ...
<jomdom> hey guys, how can I get my font sizes to persist across all my user accounts?
<jomdom> for example, when I go into "administrator mode" in a settings window, everything gets back to the default giant font
<emerson> anyone know a good task manager for KDE ?
<seth_k> ermac` , you just need the jre, not the jdk
<seth_k> emerson: CTRL + Esc ?
<emerson> seth_k: ROFL
<emerson> seth_k: cheers dude...
<redondo> \exit
<redondo> \quit
<tonyo> does anyone run kubuntu on a toshiba laptop?
<TestMAD> seth_k: you got some time to help me upgrade the kernel after a fresh install..the right way?
<seth_k> install kernel, install restricted modules... done
<TestMAD> what restricted modules?
<seth_k> whatever matches your kernel
<TestMAD> if you would pls pm the names of the stuff i should install..and in what order..im on xp right now
<TestMAD> lookin for my kubuntu cd
<TestMAD> is there a way for me to browse the repos from xp?
<other|study> on a website..sure..
* wincide is away: Away at the moment
<seth_k> TestMAD: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Pro_Newbie> Can someone help me with little Kopete problem
<TestMAD> seth_k" could the problem i was having be cus i was installing an image and not a complete kernel?
<mats> TestMAD: you need all the modules-loaded in the kernel. The best way and the only way is to compil the kernel. 
<mats> TestMAD: try downloading a kernel from kernel.org
<seth_k> oy! why in the world would you do that. NOT smart
<seth_k> if you really want to compile, there are ubuntuized kernel source packages in synaptic
<Pro_Newbie> Need little KOpete Assistance
<TestMAD> yea mats..dont get me all messed up
<other|study> what's not smart about compiling the kernel seth_k ?
<mats> seth_k: why not?
<TestMAD> ok..so is anyon here willing to walk me thru everything..and explain..?
<uniq> you miss alot of extra drivers and patches if you compile from kernel.org sources.
<uniq> and you don't want that.
<seth_k> no, the not smart is about compiling from kernel.org
<seth_k> instead of from ubuntu-specific kernel sources from ubuntu
<seth_k> what uniq said
<mats> okok
<seth_k> plus you don't have to compile a kernel anyways
<seth_k> the defaults almost always work just fine
<seth_k> unless you have special needs
<other|study> like?
<TestMAD> ok..gonna install kubuntu..fresh from the cd..brb.
<Riddell> Pro_Newbie: tell us what the problem is and we may be able to help
* uniq wonders what makes people think kernel compiling is needed.
<Riddell> uniq: it's a useful experience to go through.  I havn't done it in a couple of years though :)
<uniq> riddell: i did it a few days ago.. i'm a little interessted in kernel stuff.. :)
<Pro_Newbie> Riddell:  quite simple actually.... i need to enable cyrilic support in Kopete but i dont know what is the layout in all that CPs and ISOs
<Riddell> Pro_Newbie: what do you mean by CPs and ISOs?
<Riddell> Pro_Newbie: 
<Riddell> Pro_Newbie: changing keyboard layout is done in the Control Centre
<Riddell> Kopete should use utf-8 by default
<Pro_Newbie> Riddell: i need to see cyrilic characters
<Pro_Newbie> its displayed something like  
<Riddell> Pro_Newbie: which protocol?
<mats> anyone tryed Cedega?
<mats> :p
<Pro_Newbie> Riddell:  what you mean by which protocol
<Pro_Newbie> ?
<uniq> pro_newbie: msn, icq?
<Pro_Newbie> mats: yea sure, why u ask??
<uniq> etc.
<Pro_Newbie> Pro_Newbie: IRC and ICQ
<Pro_Newbie> oh mistake in ICQ is this:   and in IRC is only ??????????????????
<mats> Pro_Newbie: im wondering if its a stable product.. or if its a pease of crap :p
<Pro_Newbie> Pro_Newbie:  is quite nice just not very good realisation at multi langlagy support
<Pro_Newbie> langlage*
<hussam_> Riddell: if kde 3.4.2 fixes this bug https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12096, would you guys make kde 3.4.2 packages for haory like in kde 3.4.1? 
<mats> Pro_Newbie: okei, i can live with that ;)
<Riddell> Pro_Newbie: can you see my private message?
<mats> Pro_Newbie: what kind of games did you try?
<tonyo> really noone has a toshiba? :(
<uniq> tonyo: i think riddell has toshiba? iirc.
<Pro_Newbie> mats: some of the latest 
<Pro_Newbie> and so latest :)
<uniq> mats: i used cedega to play counter strike like 2 years ago. :)
<tonyo> ty uniq 
<mats> uniq: iv never tryed it.. didnt want to use diskspace if its not worth it :p
<Riddellll> pro_newbie: type some cyrilic please
<mats> uniq: dont you play cs anymore? :p
<Pro_Newbie> ???-??? ??????? 
<Pro_Newbie> ? ?.?.
<Riddellll> hussam: certainly would
<Pro_Newbie> I sometims receive and sometime not 
<tonyo> Riddell, do you have a toshiba?
<Riddellll> tonyo: nope, thinkpad
<uniq> mats: no, just kmahjongg.
<tonyo> oh :(
<uniq> tonyo: sorry.. my bad.. didn't recall correctly :|
<mats> uniq: :)
<tonyo> no pb...
<uniq> tonyo: any problem we might help you with without a toshiba? 
<tonyo> well, im trying to run the livecd on it
<hussam> Riddellll: thank you very much especially since I've been having this crash on each logoff lately.
<tonyo> but it seems to have problems with the hardware
<tonyo> i tried some parameters given in the help thing, but it still doesnt work
<mats> where do i find my cvs-tree ?
<uniq> mats: cvs tree of what? 
<mats> uniq: its when im trying to get cedega. sh cvschroot -d <path to your tree> :
<\Grooby\> moooooooo
<uniq> mats: you probably need a cvs-tree to do that.. i guess.
<mats> ok
<testmad> k..back
<\Grooby\> welcome back
<testmad> ok..to get kubuntu using the k7 kernel..i first need to change my sources.list.
<testmad> do i need to add anything to it?] 
* ubuntu is on the Kubuntu LiveCD
<ubuntu> heheh, oops, didn't set my nick
<\Grooby\> porn.ubuntu.xxx
<testmad> seriously
<\Grooby\> nope
<\Grooby\> :)
<testmad> no..i meant be serious
<\Grooby\> cause i have no idea what you are talking about
<testmad> well..if any of the "guru's" would feel like helping me out..
<testmad> guess not
<testmad> hehe
<buz> mhh the k7 kernel should be in there
<testmad> ???
<buz> in the standard repo i mean
<koll2786> hello I need some help
<testmad> well..let me change my sources.list first..gotta take out the us.
<uniq> testmad: install the package named linux-image-k7
<koll2786> I'm trying to update kde to 3,4,1 and I'm a powerpc kubuntu 5.0.4 user
<uniq> koll2786: and it didn't work?
<koll2786> No i just a noob I switched from mac os x and i'm a windows user :(
<testmad> i just want the image..not the complete kernel??
<koll2786> i have no idea how to use apt-get
<koll2786> i did update my source list with those debian mirrors for kde 3.4.1 
<testmad> ...
<testmad> uniq: i just want the image and not the complete kernel?
<uniq> testmad: the image is the complete kernel, except some restricted modules. they are in linux-restricted-modules-k7
<testmad> so i need to install both of those?
<teprrr> mmh, can I somehow install kubuntu from cd over debian?
<uniq> you don't need to, if you use any of the modules in the restricted modules package you want both. if not you don't need the restricted modules. If you want to be on the safe side, install both.
<testmad> ok
<testmad> ill do both
<teprrr> without losing settings, home dirs and such?
<uniq> that should be possible, yes.
<koll2786> what commands should i use to update 3.4.0 to 3.4.1 uniq?
<uniq> koll2786: did you edit your sources.list file? 
<koll2786> yes i added those links
<koll2786> on the kde 3.4
<koll2786> .1 website
<uniq> "apt-get update;apt-get -u dist-upgrade"
<uniq> should do it then.
<koll2786> k thanx
<koll2786> also anyway to get firefox on kubuntu for ppc
<uniq> with a 'sudo' infront of both. like: 'sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade'
<koll2786> im in root
<uniq> koll2786: yes, 'apt-get install mozilla-firefox'
<koll2786> logged in root right now
<uniq> koll2786: ok, then it's not a problem.
<koll2786> kk thanks
<teprrr> uniq, hmm. so, will it work? how about the packages I've already installed?
<uniq> teprrr: the ones you can update will be updated from the cd.
<testmad> what lines do i need to add to sources for kde 341?
<teprrr> uniq, well, atm I've kind of broken system as I tried to upgrade my debian directly to ubuntu with apt
<uniq> teprrr: if there are problems you might need to install some pacakges from the internet.
<teprrr> atm I can't downgrade libc6 so I can't install ubuntu packages correctly :P
<uniq> teprrr: ok, what didn't work? which debian version? sarge? 
<uniq> why can't you downgrade libc6? 
<teprrr> sid, libc6 is wrong
<testmad> brb..reboot
<teprrr> uniq, well, umh, I can't find the package nor don't know how to do it automatically with apt
<teprrr> tried to locate it frm archive.ubuntu.com without success
<teprrr> its not in libc dir
<uniq> did you use apt-pinning when trying to change to hoary?
<teprrr> nope, just copied hoary lines into my source.list and commented debian ones out
<teprrr> or hmm..
<teprrr> 2.3.5-1ubuntu7 is what I've installed (breezy one?)
<teprrr> 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 and this is what's in hoary
<teprrr> and which I should have I think
<testmad> uniq: how do i update to kde3.4.1?
<uniq> testmad: did you edit sources.list ? 
<testmad> nope
<uniq> ?? sources.list
<kinfo> [sources.list]  example /etc/apt/sources.list with all official repositories plus KDE 3.4.1 and Koffice 1.4 from kubuntu.org can be found at: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/303802
<testmad> ok..im in console
<testmad> no desktop yet..still gotta do the nvidia drivers
<testmad> owell..ill links it
<uniq> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<testmad> i know for those..i was gonna try getting the 7667 drivers to work today
<uniq> and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf find : Driver "nv" - change it to Driver "nvidia", save and restart kdm with: invoke-rc.d kdm resart
<uniq> then you have nvidia driver.
<uniq> have to go, sorry..
<uniq> bbl.
<testmad> ok..sources changed.
<testmad> aww.
<testmad> seth_k: can you tell me how to finish installin kde341?
<Riggzy> Hey,. I'm just trying to figure out how to partitioon my 63Gigs of spare space for installing ubuntu... My partitions are  [ Windows ]        [ Ubuntu ]  [ Swap (1GB) ]  [ Shared ] 
<Riggzy> how big should the install partition be, of the remaining 63gb?
<teprrr> testmad, what's the problem?=
<Riggzy> any reccomendations?
<teprrr> hmm, btw, which fs does kubuntu use as default?
<testmad> etc3
<testmad> what do i do to update my kde after i change the sources.list?
<teprrr> apt-get upgrade?
<testmad> thats it?
<worzel> Riggzy - 4GB for root, rest for home, possibly a partition for var
<testmad> ok
<testmad> lets try it
<Riggzy> worzel - how should i partiton it? on the ubuntu wiki it says to use the 4 partition system as I said
<Riggzy> Win / boot / swap / share
<Riggzy> could /home be mounted to the shared?
<Riggzy> so all my home could be visible on windows?
<mihai_> does anybody know the java package name needed to run azureus ?
<Riggzy> mihai - it says on their site I believe
<mihai_> i mean the apt-get install package
<worzel> linux can read windows files, not sure about other way round
<mihai_> thre's an ext3 plugin for total commander, you can read linux files with it, works with ext2 too
<Riggzy> worzel - if I have a shared partition thats FAT32...
<Riggzy> could i have that as my /home?
<worzel> ext file systems are journalled, not sure what problems might happen if windows writes to them 
<\Grooby\> java package might be sun-jre-bin
<\Grooby\> do a apt-cache search sun-jre
<\Grooby\> or you can do sun-jdk if you want the developer kit
<Riggzy> heres what I was thinking-  [ Windows install ]       [ linux ext3, mounted to / ]      [ linux swap (1g)
<Riggzy> and then the reast as a FAT32 partitioopn that can be read and written by both SOes
<Riggzy> OSes*   sorry for the typoes
<\Grooby\> you only have 1 pc?
<Riggzy> I have two, but the otehr is a family PC
<\Grooby\> i c
<Riggzy> would that partition system work though?
<\Grooby\> ehh...*should*
<\Grooby\> :)
<Riggzy> heh
<Riggzy> I'm just following the wiki
<\Grooby\> p1 = fat32 and mount as /home?
<\Grooby\> p2 = swap
<\Grooby\> p3 = ext3 mount as /
<\Grooby\> ??
<Riggzy> yep
<Riggzy> but with the windows at the begining lol
<\Grooby\> welp..youor /home would be ummmm...messy...hehehe
<Riggzy> lol
<Riggzy> I could leave my /home just as a directory of the linux partition
<Riggzy> and copy over files accordinglu
<Riggzy> accordingly*
<_StarScream> hi guys, having some problems with X in breezy. I've apt-get updated and upgraded. I get the following errors
<\Grooby\> you could create a fat32 part mounted as /share
<buz> does anybody know any good command line converter from html to pdf???
<\Grooby\> that window read as another drive
<_StarScream> failed to load module "ati"   i'm on a g3 ibook 800
<_StarScream> failed to load module "kbd"
<_StarScream> failed to load module "mouse"
<teprrr> _StarScream, #ubuntu's topic says x is broken in breezy because of something
<Riggzy> from the wiki: "Right after the Windows partition, make a Linux partition to hold Ubuntu. Then make a smaller partition for the linux swap file. Then make a third partition for sharing information between Linux and XP." thats what I'm planning to do
<_StarScream> teprrr: ah..right...cool
<\Grooby\> riggzy, that would work better
<Riggzy> alrighty rofl
<\Grooby\> of course you could install linux on fat32 (i think)
<\Grooby\> and just let it be
<\Grooby\> 1 big partition
<teprrr> _StarScream, don't know for sure if it's still broken or is topic old.. but I'm upgrading to breezy so we'll see :)
<Riggzy> lol, I'm just wondering how big the partitions should be
<Riggzy> I have 63gb to play around with
<teprrr> /dev/hda1             175G  158G  7.7G  96% /
<teprrr> that's what I have ;)
<_StarScream> teprrr: ok, so in irssi how do i view  a topic ?
<mihai_> anybody know what's the fastest way to get the java needed for azureus in debian ?
<teprrr> _StarScream, /topic
<testmad> whats the nvidia config enable command?
<_StarScream> thanks
<teprrr> _StarScream, /t is default alias for it I think
<Riggzy> about 10g for linux, 1g for swap (same as my RAM), and the rest for share?
<\Grooby\> '/dev/big-mama/big-mama 
<\Grooby\>                      1172017152 123662720 1048354432  11% /share
<teprrr> df -h is nice... ;)
* _StarScream wonders if the kernel upgrade has fixed the ibook sleep problem
<\Grooby\> never hurts
<\Grooby\> hehehehe
<\Grooby\> bleeding edge kernel1
<Riggzy> I was thinkin of getting an iBook at the end of the year, as a general laptop
<testmad> well?
<edvardas> hello people
<_StarScream> Riggzy: do you intend to use linux on it, if so can you live with out flash and java 1.5 
<testmad> the nvidia config enable command?
<_StarScream> Riggzy: oh and without  3d accel
<Riggzy> _StarScream - lol no, it'd be my first amc so I'd like to keep OS X on it
<Riggzy> mac*
<_StarScream> Riggzy: that lasted 2 weeks for me :)
<Riggzy> :P
<_StarScream> i prefer my breezy's broken X, and it not sleeping to OSX...i thought i'd like it because it was "UNIX" but with support, programs etc..
<Riggzy> ARRG
<Riggzy> lol I just set up all my partitions and then remembered I'm using an eval version of partition magic
<_StarScream> Riggzy: what is your other partition?
<Riggzy> Windows
<Riggzy> the one I'm on now
<_StarScream> Riggzy: does qtparted work with windows?
<Riggzy> I dunno... I have some sort of "All In One Boot CD" that I used to partition the harddrive for fedora core
<Riggzy> I'll use that
<Riggzy> darn comamnd line
<ray_> testmad: how old are you?
<_StarScream>  Riggzy just format the thing :)
<Riggzy> _StarScream, I recently had a harddrive failure and lost all my things weather i wanted to or not, I;ve just got abck on my feet, I dont wanna do that again
<ray_> are there any linux boot disks that simply let you fdisk?
<_StarScream> ray_: erm...slackware install disk does..
<_StarScream> ray_: type fdisk instead of setup
<ray_> _StarScream: nice i think i have a slack disk around here somewhere.....
<Riggzy> anyone know of any free (hopefully graphical) windows partition software...? lol
<ray_> Riggzy: goto bootdisk.com
<Riggzy> I have sad sad memories of going to that site when my computer buggered up lol
<ray_> its cuz your using winblows
<Riggzy> yep
<ray_> why no good ole kubuntu?
<Riggzy> thats why linux apepals to me lol
<ray_> ive never had a computer crash using linux
<Riggzy> ray, i jsut spent a week of my life not doing anything that uses bandwidth so I could get the kubuntu DVD rofl
<ray_> oh
<Riggzy> I had a play with the livecd version a second ago
<Riggzy> worked great with all my base hardware like networking
<ray_> yup the only thing i had to setup on my computer was 3d acceleration and that was cake
<Riggzy> i was using FC3 but yeesh
<Riggzy> I couldnt edit my darn fstab
<ray_> u couldn't edit fstab!?
<Riggzy> nope
<Riggzy> fstab-sync
<ray_> wow
<Riggzy> changes everything after reboot
<ray_> i like deb based distro's way better
<Riggzy> anyway... 
<Riggzy> i better find that boot cd
<Riggzy> so I can get partitionin'
<ray_> so u finally got the kubuntu cd downloaded
<Riggzy> yeah
<testmad> wow..this is nice
<Riggzy> as i said, tried the live CD
<testmad> takes longer to boot tho
<Riggzy> so now tis time to partition and install
<ray_> u can partition your drive right through the kubuntu install
<Riggzy> non-destructively?
<testmad> yes u can
<testmad> and no
<Riggzy> I mean, without formatting the harddrive?
<ray_> oic
<Riggzy> ie, jsut adding partitions in the unallocated space I have
<testmad> you can do that
<ray_> cant u repartition right in windows?
<testmad> just add to unpartitioned space
<Riggzy> wth what?
<ray_> YES U CAN
<Riggzy> with*
<ray_> it gives you the option
<ray_> during install
<testmad> manual edit partition table
<Riggzy> ok ok
<Riggzy> but if my windows goes boom I wont be a happy bunny ;-)
<ray_> it says erase entire disk or use free space
<Riggzy> well, I will, but, meh
<ray_> ive never tried it
<ray_> so
<ray_> it might not work how u want it to
<Riggzy> ray, at the moment... I have a windows partition, and 63gb of unallocated space
<ray_> what is on your windows partition that u want?
<Riggzy> erm, everything?
<ray_> ahhh u want to duel boot
<Riggzy> yes, heh
<ray_> if you use that unallocated space it wont touch your windows partition
<Riggzy> "duel boot" - a boot loader that makes the two OSes battle and the one that wins boots
<ray_> NOOOOOO
<Riggzy> lol
<Riggzy> that would make an awesome video
<Riggzy> XP vs Kubuntu
<ray_> you have a menu and pick which os you want to use
<Riggzy> yeah
<Riggzy> I know
<Riggzy> I've dualbooted FC and XP
<ray_> FC sucks though
<Riggzy> yep
<Riggzy> rofl
<Riggzy> ok I'll try and install this thing then
<ray_> ive done duel boots with ubuntu and it was flawless
<buz> muahaha duel boot
<buz> however, if i have to install xp, i wont enjoy it ;)
<ray_> does anybody have a way of making shockwave work?
<ray_> ubotu: hello
<ubotu> hey
<ray_> ubotu: are you a bot?
<ubotu> ray_: I don't know, could you explain it?
<ray_> ubotu: my sound does not work?
<ubotu> ray_: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<ray_> ubotu: my sound does not work
<ubotu> ray_: I haven't a clue
<teprrr> ubotu, how are you?
<ubotu> teprrr: eh, ok
<teprrr> ubotu, just ok?
<ubotu> teprrr: I don't know, could you explain it?
<ray_> ubotu: i like ubuntu
<ubotu> ray_: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<teprrr> :P
<ray_> bots
<teprrr> people tend to love play with talking bots...
<ray_> i had to try
<lokito> can any one tell me a good app to download mp3 under kubuntu
<teprrr> wget?
<teprrr> ;)
<lokito> wget?
<teprrr> well, kget if you prefer gui
<lokito> lol
<lokito> sorry
<lokito> teprrr something like 
<lokito> ares
<ray_> lokito: limewire
<lokito> nice 
<lokito> yes
<lokito> amule 
<teprrr> valknut? azureus?
<ray_> lokito: or gtk-gnutella
<teprrr> ktorrent? ;)
<ray_> Limewire
<lokito> wich is the best
<lokito> i know some for mp3 other for videos
<lokito> i try to install amule but no luck
<ray_> def limewire....... u need java 
<ray_> ive gotten tons of movies and mp3's using lime
<lokito> ok
<testmad> where can i go to find really awesome linux games
<testmad> free ones
<nikkia> hmmm, my gimp is broken :(
<ray_> linux games tome
<ray_> testmad get americas army
<ray_> and cube
<nikkia> and ET
<ray_> what is ET?
<nikkia> Return to castle wolfenstein: enemy territory
<ray_> thats not free though
<nikkia> its a mod for RTCW, that's completely free
<testmad> i saw this one game that like super monkey ball
<nikkia> ray, yes, it is
<ray_> really
<testmad> it was on a site that seth_k told me about
<ray_> how can i get it
<nikkia> ray, erm, hold on
<ray_> thanks
<seth_k> nikkia, grab jdodson's list off the forums
<seth_k> it has everything
<supernix> hey anyone happen to know why I can't find krename in my packages ?
<testmad> seth_k: what we're those linux game sites you told me about?
<nikkia> seth ?
<teprrr> hey, anyone happen to know when breezy will be usable again?
<nikkia> ray: http://enemy-territory.4players.de:1041/modules.php?name=files
<seth_k> supernix: krename is only in breezy. I backported it to hoary and you can find it on the forums
<nikkia> the linux game files are on there
<seth_k> supernix: http://sethkinast.com/ubuntu/hoary/backports/
<supernix> ok kewl ty
<ray_> thanks 
<ray_> nikkia: what version should i get?
<nikkia> ray, 2.60 at a guess
<seth_k> indeed, 2.60
<seth_k> nikkia, ray_, here's what I was referring to. A huge list of Linux games: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5153
<seth_k> !learn games http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5153
<ubotu> seth_k: I haven't a clue
<kinfo> Inprinted games (memory injection successful)
<teprrr> !info X
<nikkia> seth, my being puzzled, was because it wasn't me that asked :)
<teprrr> !info x-window-system-core
<ubotu> x-window-system-core: (X Window System core components), section x11, is optional. Version: 6.8.2-10 (hoary), Packaged size: 162 kB, Installed size: 264 kB
<seth_k> nikkia: i just figured you were looking for the link, and was telling you which to use to tell ray
<seth_k> ubotu games is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5153
<ubotu> seth_k: okay
<Riggzy_Linux> Just like that
<Riggzy_Linux> that was a pretty smooth install
<Riggzy_Linux> one Q
<Riggzy_Linux> whats the default root password? lol
<Riggzy_Linux> cos it didn't ask for one
<nikkia> Riggzy_Linux: it should have told you, there isn't a root password, it uses sudo
<Riggzy_Linux> ah ok
<_P_> hi all 
<supernix> hi guys anyone happen to know why Kbear keeps crashing every single time I try to upload to a site ?
<nikkia> ie, when you use sudo, it uses your user password
<Riggzy_Linux> isnt that kinda unsecure?
<Riggzy_Linux> oh ok
<_P_> i cant write accent  vocal on breezy 
<nikkia> supernix: because kbear is very unstable
<_P_> i switch to kbd 
<supernix> crap well ty nikkia 
<supernix> what should I use for FTP then on KDE ?
<_P_> is there   a workaround ?
<nikkia> Riggzy_Linux: no less secure than asking for a password for root, more secure in fact, as sudo can be configured to let users only run certain apps as root
<Riggzy_Linux> nikka - alight, cheers :)
<Riggzy_Linux> alright* even
<nikkia> supernix: i use ncftp3 :/
<supernix> aint that command line only nikkia  ?
<nikkia> supernix: its a shame, cos kbear is a great idea/look/concept
<nikkia> supernix: yeah
<seth_k> I just use the kioslaves
<seth_k> kbear is overkill for me
<supernix> ah crud well what do they have that has a GUI ?
<Riggzy_Linux> Now to get ALSA
<ray_> Riggzy_Linux: u done the install already
<ray_> Riggzy_Linux: i had to get the new alsa version as well
<Riggzy_Linux> ray, its there, just not compiled correctly for my sound card I'm guessing (tehres no sound working)
<Riggzy_Linux> ack, my first apt-get lol
<ray_> Riggzy_Linux: yup i had to the 1.0.9 alsadrivers for my intel sound to work
<Riggzy_Linux> wai,t I;ll built it... nevermind ;-)
<Riggzy_Linux> darn no firefox
<ray_> sudo apt-get install firefox will fix that
<ray_> so why do you guys like kubuntu better than ubuntu?
<Riggzy_Linux> couldnt find apckage firefox...
<ray_> uncomment the universe in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ray_> oh wait
<ray_> its mozilla-firefox
<Riggzy_Linux> lol ok
<Riggzy_Linux> there we go
<ray_> sorry
<Riggzy_Linux> ack, it ahs to get about 60 megs of gnome libraries lol
<ray_> yeah that sucks
<Riggzy_Linux> ah well
<ray_> yeah u will prob need them for other stuff as well
<Riggzy_Linux> I'll just watch that little bubble transition when you mouseover the K menu for an hour
<ray_> man my enemy territory download is only at 20%
<testmad> sux..neverball wont compile
<Riggzy_Linux> *something snaps in his head*
<Riggzy_Linux> enemy territory is a linux game right?
<ray_> yeah
<Riggzy_Linux> tahts what its called!
<Riggzy_Linux> lol
<testmad> anyyone tried to compile neverball?
<Riggzy_Linux> I said to someone, "Once Wine supports Halo I'm saying byebye to windows", "Oh, try Enemy Territory"
<Riggzy_Linux> and I forgot the name isntantly
<emerson> what package contains man files for the standard c library ?
<testmad> n/m
<ray_> wow my icon tooltips stopped working
<ray_> man only 25% the 750 meg americas army downloaded faster lol
<ray_> so why use kubuntu instead of ubuntu?
<epiloc> Everytime I reboot, I have to fetch an ip address fromt my router with "sudo dhclient wlan0"  ...  I want to write a script to automatically do this on startup.  Where would I start?  Keep in mind I am a linux newb :)
<ray_> i would just save your session
<ray_> then it should load every time
<str> pues si?
<str> en que estabamos?
<str> cual era el  link de la entrevista?
<str> (kopete no funciona muy bien como cliente de IRC...
<testmad> neverball is sweet
<str> cual era el link de la entrevista, otra vez pls?
<_frank> str: try #ubuntu-es  for help in spanish
<str> LOL---  sorry
<str> I thought I was in #kubuntu-es
<_frank> ok
<kakalto> it doesn't matter, apart from the fact we can't understand :)
<Pro_Newbie> How can i run a "root" conqueror? I need to do some copying with root priveleges
<ray_> testmad: what is neverball?
<str> Pro_Newbie: sudo konqueror... but it is not good idea to run anything (especialy some GUI app) in root
<Pro_Newbie> Yea i know 
<Pro_Newbie> ive got plenty of expirience dont worry :) 
<nikkia> str, i think you mean kdesu konqueror, as it sets up the kde environment properly for the sudo'ed app
<seth_k> ray_: it's kind of like marble madness iirc
<seth_k> testmad: while compile it when it's in universe? :/
<seth_k> s/while/why
<ray_> is it in universe.....sweet
<ray_> ive found that testmad likes to compile things
* emerson anyone know what package the standard C library man files are in ?
<ray_> *huh
<ray_> how do you make yourself say stuff?
<seth_k>  /me
<ray_> thanks
<seth_k> i have no clue why testmad likes to compile
<seth_k> compiling sucks
* ray_ say's thanks to seth
<seth_k> lol
<ray_> yes compiling sucks
<ray_> brb
<testmad> see..i dont like to compile..i just didnt check the repos first
<supernix> I just tried to run K3b and it told me there was no cdrdao whatever that is
<supernix> does that matter ?
<_frank> supernix: yeah just install cdrdao from universe
<nikkia> supernix, its not essential for using k3b
<nikkia> its useful if you want to write .bin/.cue images tho
<supernix> ok ty _frank and nikkia 
<seth_k> yeah, or any disc-at-once stuff at all, like copying cds
<supernix> nikkia: are you saying that I wont need to install it ?
<nikkia> supernix: you don't *need* it, no
<nikkia> supernix: its a nice option to have... but its not necessary
<supernix> ok ty
<nikkia> k3b uses growisofs to write CDs normally
<ray_> anybody know why sound won't work for me in enemy territory
<ray_> how do i change the root password?
<|rockinnerd|> ray_, sudo passwd
<ray_> thanks
<supernix> I am all confused now
* wincide is back.
<seth_k> EEEEEEEEK
<|rockinnerd|> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<supernix> It has a setting for adding Joliet, Rock Ridge and UDF extensions what is all that or does it even matter ?
<|rockinnerd|> ray_, use sudo
<seth_k> don't use the root password, ray_. Check |rockinnerd|'s link
<nikkia> supernix: normally, ISO9660 filesystems on CD and DVD only allow 32 character file names
<nikkia> supernix: and have some limitations on characters being used
<|rockinnerd|> not good to change root passwd, cause if there is not one, then a potential cracker can't login as root
<nikkia> Joliet is MS's approach to the solution, and is how windows machines expect long filenames to appear on CD
<supernix> I want it to be ableto play from a PC running windows or a DVD player it will be a picture disk
<nikkia> rock ridge also allows extended filenames, but, it also allows you to store unix permissions, and owner details, which is useful if you're archiving files and need the permissions and owner/group to be retained
<supernix> kewl would that work on a dvd player ?
<nikkia> UDF is the filesystem that was designed for DVD use, it offers a moder modern feature set, with better filenames, and so on, UDF can also be used in a rewritable form (altho its not well supported on linux), CD-RWs, DVD-RW/+RW/-RAM can be formatted as UDF and files can just be written by copying files to the disk, etc
<nikkia> moder=more
<Riggzy_Linux> whats the apt-get for the kernel source?
<nikkia> supernix: generally, for a DVD player, you'd want to use reasonably plain ISO9660 (i wouldn't recomment Joliet or RR as some players can't handle non-ISO filenames), or you could use UDF, although not all versions of windows can use UDF without 3rd party software
<seth_k> well, Riggzy_Linux, the package is called linux-source, and you will need to pick the appropriate version
<seth_k> so linux-source-2.6.10 or something
<Riggzy_Linux> apt-get install linux-source-`uname -r`?
<seth_k> not quite, you just need the major version
<supernix> ouch this is perplexing
<Riggzy_Linux> ok
<seth_k> so just 2.6.10, .11, .12
<seth_k> although hoary only has .10 in main
<seth_k> .11 is in universe
<seth_k> and .12 in breezy main
<supernix> I am just trying to generate a CD with JPG files that can be played on windows and most DVD players on a CD disk
<Riggzy_Linux> 3% of 37mb...
<nikkia> supernix: Joliet may be ok in that situation
<pax> mkisofs -J -r -v -V data_disk -o data.iso /disk-data
<nikkia> supernix: the problem with Joliet, is that some DVD players see filenames similar to how windows long filenames appear to DOS, ie, ~1 instead of some of the filename, if the DVD is structured with a standard structure, then that can mess things up, but if its just a directory of .jpg files, then it won't matter much, in those situations, the files will just appear to have weird filenames
<supernix> nikkia: which ISO version should I use 1 2 or 3 ?
<nikkia> supernix: i'd use the k3b defaults, ie, level 2
<nikkia> level 3 has some improvements, but it isn't universally supported
<supernix> ok ty
<supernix> God I hope this works even though it would not be the end of the world I hate to make coasters
<testmad> sweet..frozen bubble
<wincide> !cerveza
<ubotu> wincide: Wish i knew
<nikkia> testmad, i have it on my phone :P
<nikkia> (thank you nokia for porting python to my phone :)
<wincide> !repositories
<ubotu> well, repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
#kubuntu 2005-07-24
<Riggzy_Linux> Where does linux-source get installed?
<_frank> Riggzy_Linux: look in /usr/src/
<_frank> should be there somewhere
<Riggzy_Linux> ah its bzipped
<Riggzy_Linux> thtas why i didnt see it
* Dhraakellian needs to get the xchat systray plugin installed
<Dhraakellian> I came downstairs, turned the monitor on, and looked at my system tray to see if anyone had set off my highlights
<StR> how can I compilemy own kernel and make it an ubuntu package?
<ubuntu> I need a bit of help. I'm running Kubuntu live right now, and I want to get rid of my linux partition and expand my linux. I was told to run the live cd, and get gparted to do that. But gparted doesn't run on kde.
<StR> ubuntu: again? you have an ext3 partition, but it is too small? and you want to delete it to create a bigger one, right?
<ubuntu> no, I have a 3meg swap
<ubuntu> I want to get rid of windows
<_frank> ubuntu do you have qtparted?
<Minuo> Is there a good way to make sure my USB HD is always the same device node (and thus the same mount point in /media/) without going in and hacking udev?  It doesn't look like a normal UDEV setup.  I ask because Amarok won't read right off the kioslaves device and I want to keep my music collection on a USB HD
<testmad> wow..thats alot of linux games
<_marlon> hi 
<seth_k> hi
<nmorse> Hmm, you know, GNUStep has some real potential
<nmorse> Too bad it's ugly as sin
<nmorse> Heh, I just learned something
<nmorse> If you try to remove base, it makes you type "Yes, do as I say!" or it aborts it
<stef> hello?
<nmorse> hello
<stef> hey nmorse , are we alone here?
<testmad> can you play COD natively
<nmorse> no
<nmorse> to stef that is
<nmorse> I have no idea what COD is
<stef> okay i see it I was to fast, sorry
<nmorse> testmad: xine might
<nmorse> If you have the w32codecs package installed
<testmad> Call Of Duty - game
<nmorse> Oh
<nmorse> Hmm, natively, can't say I've ever heard it had a native linux client
<nmorse> In dx9wine, maybe
<testmad> well..i prefer not to use wine
<nmorse> The only games I use with native linux clients are Doom 3, UT2004, and Neverwinter Nights
<nmorse> Oh, and Quake 3
<stef> can I play this games with ubuntu?
<nmorse> The ones I just listed? Yeah they play fine.
<nmorse> Both of my computers run Kubuntu and my desktop plays those games just fine
<stef> coll, are there deb -files for that?
<nmorse> My laptop's video sucks though
<nmorse> No deb files for those no
<nmorse> The only distro I've ever seen even provide an installer for 3rd party games is Gentoo, and you still essentially do the install yourself
<stef> aha
<nmorse> Neverwinter Nights and Unreal Tournament aren't really hard to install
<nmorse> Quake 3's easy enough too
<nmorse> I don't really remember the Doom 3 install though
<testmad> easy
<testmad> did it last nite
<testmad> bbl..time to cook
<stef> Is there anywhere a free version of tht games- I assume not, or?
<nmorse> There's a demo for UT2004
<stef> hmm where can I get it?
<nmorse> Quake 3's about $10 at Wal-Mart, NWN Platinum (includes both expansions) is between $30 and $40
<nmorse> The demo should be available on unrealtournament.com
<nmorse> Ooh, camaelon could fix all my problems with GNUStep's ugliness
<stef> yes there is a demo
<nmorse> I don't think there's a Neverwinter Nights demo though
<nmorse> The Mac Tech Demo is the only one I think
<stef> Maybe someone can help me?! Ijust try to edit the network configuration file but have not the rights . How can can I administer such files with a normal user account?
<seth_k> you preface the command with "sudo"
<seth_k> which will ask you for your password
<stef> kate goes on
<seth_k> oh, kate
<seth_k> then use kdesu
<seth_k> like "kdesu kate /path/to/the.file
<stef> okay, Im on konsole root then I do kdesu /etc/network/interfaces and get the message >no rights
<stef> when I doIt so: 
<stef> root@ubuntu:~# kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces
<stef> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-stef" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<stef> Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"
<stef> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<|rockinnerd|> stef: sudo su -
<seth_k> use kwrite
<|rockinnerd|> then kate
<seth_k> oh right, |rockinnerd|. Didn't notice he was logged in as root
<seth_k> good catch
<|rockinnerd|> thx
<stef> okay, thanx . I have to do with the user account and it works
<stef> but why I can't do it as root?
<|rockinnerd|> stef, you cant act as root if you're already root
<|rockinnerd|> sudo makes it seem as you're running it as root
<stef> yes, but when I'm root I get the above error message and the application dont start. Sorry , I want to understand that 
<|rockinnerd|> dont sudo kate
<|rockinnerd|> just kate
<|rockinnerd|> and su - not su
<|rockinnerd|> if u change to root
<|rockinnerd|> the '-' signifies to start a new login shell
<stef> ahhh , I see- ohh Its late here ;-)
<stef> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<stef> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<stef> <head>
<stef> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
<stef> <meta name="Generator" content="Kate, the KDE Advanced Text Editor" />
<stef> </head>
<stef> <body>
<stef> <pre>
<|rockinnerd|> Stef ???
<stef> auto eth0
<stef> iface eth0 inet static
<stef>  address 192.168.7.22
<stef>  netmask 255.255.255.0
<stef>  gateway 192.168.7.1</pre></body>
<stef> </html>
<stef> is something wrong with that ?
<stef> sorry
<|rockinnerd|> uh.... why the html? you cant markup irc chats
<|rockinnerd|> thts ok btw
<|rockinnerd|> just dont copy and paste so much
<stef> its my first time in irc, please sorry for any mistakes
<|rockinnerd|> that's ok :-) 
<|rockinnerd|> dont do that in other channels though
<|rockinnerd|> if they have bots, you get kicked.
<|rockinnerd|> kicked = signed off, but u can sign back on
<stef> okay, It seems it is not a good idea to discuss configuration files?! ;-) 
<seth_k> stef: we have http://kubuntu.pastebin.com for you to paste large amounts of text into :)
<seth_k> stef: you can then paste a link to your pastebin file
<stef> uhh, thats new to me ->cool
<ralph1> Hi all I am about to install kubuntu but Multimedia is important to me. Can someone point me to the doc's to get k3b fully functional, and the doc's needed to get sound and video fully functional. Thanks a million.
<stef> test: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/315924
<seth_k> ralph1: for full k3b functionality, just "sudo aptitude install cdrdao" (in a terminal) after you have added the universe repositories.
<seth_k> ralph1: sound should be functional out of the box in most cases. The wiki (http://wiki.ubuntu.com) can help you if it is not, and we can too!
<testmad> am i right in understanding that samba and samba-common are not the same things
<testmad> n/m
<ralph1> seth_k: Thanks for your answer, but what I am looking for is the doc's needed to get k3b to create mp3 cd's, and getting the win 32 codec's install so that multimedia works.
<nmorse> w32codecs requires the marillat repo
<nmorse> And that's the package name: w32codecs
<stef> are this codecs for free?
<seth_k> nmorse: backports repo, preferably. Marillat is scary
<seth_k> stef: yes, you can download them for free
<seth_k> ubotu tell ralph1 about w32codecs
<stef> I thought this dont goes watching films with win codecs . I thought you have to pay for that
<_michael> ok, so how do i view my system spec in linux?
<testmad> umm problem
<testmad> im trying to mount my windows drive..
<testmad> but when i try to do it..it says mount: special device hda1 does not exist
<testmad> doh..
<testmad> n/m
<_michael> are you sure it's mounted on hda1?
<testmad> fergot /dev/
<testmad> heheh
<_michael> lolya, it happens
<_michael> do u know how to get system specs?
<ralph1> seth_k: and all thanks for your answers I off now to install kubuntu hoary. See you all with my questions after the install.
<seth_k> ralph1: I look forward to it, see you then!
<seth_k> _michael: what kind of specs?
<_michael> like my ram
<_michael> i have a stick of ram and i don't know how much it is, i want to toss it in and see how much it increases
<seth_k> that's in /proc/meminfo
<seth_k> everything hides in /proc/ in different places
<seth_k> so cat /proc/meminfo will tell you stuff about your memory
* seth_k tweaks new version of fantastik, yum...
<_michael> ok, what do I do in the konsole to open it?
<_michael> i tried just typing in /proc/meminfo
<stef> hmm, there is an "Dirty" entry there. What does it mean?
<stef> or is there a discription what is telling this cat info?
<nmorse> anyone know of a camaelon package for Ubuntu?
<seth_k> _michael: cat /proc/meminfo
<seth_k> _michael: you need the command "cat"
<_michael> ok, ty
<_michael> so, which one is ram
<seth_k> MemTotal, the first entry...
<seth_k> stef: Dirty memory is waiting to get written to disk or swap
<_michael> Dirty: 4kb
<_michael> i know i have 512mb in right now
<_michael> well, screw that, learned sumthig at least - my other question is how to use wine, none of the things I read really help me
<_michael> I can open simple things like notepad
<_michael> but i don't know how to install and run sumthing like roller coaster tycoon
<seth_k> the short answer is, you probably can't
<seth_k> stuff like that uses crazy DirectX calls that wine just can't handle yet. But I'll bet cedega can do it (http://transgaming.net)
<_michael> can i wget it?
<testmad> is there a way to always have a cdrom icon on the desk?
<seth_k> _michael: you must pay for cedega
<testmad> not if its from cvs
<_michael> fuc - ne thing that works as good that is free?
<sproingie> cedega cvs is free.  better hope your time is too
<sproingie> i'm told it ain't easy to set up
<testmad> seth_k:  is   there a way to have a cdrom icon on my desk..at all times no matter if its mounted or not?
<_michael> hu?
<nmorse> Yeah
<testmad> besides..cedega works..on alot of games..but if you dont pat for it..it can really suck trying to install games from more than one disk
<nmorse> testmad: Just click "Add new Device" on the menu when you right-click on your desktop
<nmorse> Create New Link to Device actually
<testmad> ok..i got it
<testmad> now is it possible to create links to folders on ntfs drives on the desk too??
<testmad> n/m
<testmad> got it..just link to url
<nmorse> hello poutine
<nmorse> You are so tasty
<seth_k> o_0
<nmorse> Fond memories of Chez Ashton when I visited Quebec
* poutine shoots his sauce on nmorse's tongue
<nmorse> That's nasty
<poutine> lol
<poutine> sorry
<nmorse> Poutine is the greatest French Fry dish ever
<poutine> of course
<nmorse> A Quebecois, I take it?
<poutine> ouais
<poutine> NDG
<poutine> in mtl
<testmad> anyone got one icon that fits into KDE style for like a video folder?
<nmorse> There's one in there
<nmorse> Look under Filesystem
<nmorse> Montreal, where the only English speaking people in Quebec province live?
<testmad> thnx
<poutine> nah, sherbrooke and a lot of the townships are largely engliu
<poutine> english
<poutine> the only place in quebec where it's illegal everywhere to take a right on red though
<nmorse> Lovely
<nmorse> Does the Montreal McDonald's (the two-story one) still server poutine too?
<poutine> of course, but it's an abomination of le poutine
<nmorse> Yeah, that it si
<nmorse> s/si/is/
<nmorse> I liked the poutine in those little greasy cafes all over
<nmorse> And in Chez Ashton
<nmorse> Canada has the best fast food
* aseigo looks at the fellow canucks and says "hey there! =)"
<testmad> this is sweet
<poutine> there's this place in hmm... it's right by the ice skating rink that has great poutines
<poutine> I think it's a Frank's
<testmad> im finally getting everything easy to get to
<poutine> testmad: yeah well wait until the crash
* aseigo thinks canada has a lot of the best of thing s=)
<testmad> no crash
<aseigo> about the only thing we lack is a rich and extensive history in our cities
* testmad glares at poutine
<testmad> dont say crash
<poutine> testmad: I'm just saying, it's probably a good idea to backup after you've done all this work
<aseigo> heh. backups. pft. ;()
<poutine> coming from a person who's lost over a years worth of coding work due to a hd crash
<poutine> (I had backups, but I deleted them because I was paranoid)
<testmad> dont start about BU's either..cus i lost 20gb of data last nite cus of XP
<_michael> im installing cedega cvs right now - does it run things other than games?
<testmad> yea
<_michael> like installs?
<testmad> yea
<_michael> such as MS Word?
<poutine> I'm a troll
<poutine> Is that not allowed here?
<testmad> but like i said..2disc games cant isntall..
<_michael> ok, kule
<testmad> and dunno bout msword
<nmorse> To an extent, poutine
<nmorse> Don't take it too far
<_michael> I never get games that big ne ways
<poutine> I see
<poutine> Well I'm very subtle
<_michael> so, i download the cedega cvs script, and followed the cedega cvs instructions... but it says it's installing winecvs
<poutine> yeah, cedega is modified wine
<_michael> ok
<_michael> how long should the Make section of the install take
<poutine> 4 days, 16 hours, 12 minutes, 32 seconds
<_michael> o, well if that's all
<_michael> i thought it would take about 4 days and 2.2 seconds longer than that
<poutine> nope, I could probably even give nanosecond detail
<_michael> lol
<Minuo> Ok,  this is really starting to annoy me - where can I find the setting to change the KDE starup style?  By default it looks like Windows XP
<testmad> wheres a really awesome screen saver for kubuntu?
<Minuo> Nevermind, got it
<_michael> alright, what is the utility for torrents that comes w/ kubuntu - if ne1 nos?
<poutine_> Does anyone know how to fix when it detects your CPU at the lowest possible speed?
<seth_k> !info qtorrent
<ubotu> qtorrent: (BitTorrent client for QT 3.x), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.9.6.1-2ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 93 kB, Installed size: 664 kB
<poutine_> I read in a forum about passing timer_clock something as a bootparam, but I don't know what to do
<seth_k> _michael: if you didn't notice, ubotu told you where to find it
<_michael> yea, i think i got it
<_michael> wow, i love this wget/apt-get thing - he** of a lot better than windows
<sproingie> wget's easy enough to get for windows
<sproingie> would be nice if i could get windows software with apt tho
<_michael> really, never used it
<sproingie> Debian GNU/Windows
<sproingie> apt has already shown it can handle multiple backends
<sproingie> maybe a version of apt that manages MSI packages
<TestMAD> i wish r/w for ntfs was perfect
<sproingie> i wish a lot of things were perfect :)
<_michael> i like how linux tends to lay all the crap out for you - as long as you know what you'r looking at/for
<sproingie> technically so does windows.  you just need a thousand different little tools instead of the filesystem
<konki> which OS is better kubuntu or ubuntu? i know one is KDE and the other is GNOME.. any comments??
<_michael> i like kde
<sproingie> take a guess which we'll say
<_michael> but i'm a previous windows user
<sproingie> then again i'm in both channels
<sproingie> i prefer kde by a pretty big margin
<_michael> i started using gnome - but i couldn't figure ne thing out
<sproingie> that's because it's intuitive :^)
<_michael> hu?
<_michael> big word - the fuck does it mean
<sproingie> once you see how enlightened their superior UI design wisdom is ...
<_michael> o
<sproingie> eh, i'm just making fun of gnome, in-joke
<_michael> i do like gnome in a business setting - kde just looks/feels better
<konki> _michael, so you mean kde is easier or kubuntu is more user friendly than ubuntu?? right??
<sproingie> i upload pictures from my camera to folders to email all the time
<sproingie> kde has thumbnails in its file browser
<sproingie> gnome has jack
<_michael> use friendly - i think
<sproingie> choice is obvious for me
<_michael> i got used to it in a heart beat, and i still have a hard time w/ our schools gnome setup
<TestMAD> and just admit it..KDE is pretty
<epiloc> no
<_michael> damn straight, especially the hot chick on my desktop
<epiloc> its beautiful
<TestMAD> oooo...hook it up
<TestMAD> lol
<TestMAD> sudo apt-get install pron
<fromoze> I think that ubuntu now is more user-friendly than kde because of the network config and sinaptycs.
<konki> sproingie, a file browser much like the windows explorer... you can view folder on the left hand corner... 
<sproingie> i find synaptic to be pretty awful
<fromoze> but KDE... well... KDE rocks xD
<sproingie> i use aptitude
<sproingie> it's just curses-based, but it's way more powerful
<_michael> i couldn't set up wireless in gnome - i only had a little trouble in kde
<sproingie> and you can play minesweeper in it
<fromoze> sproingie: me too, we're talking about newbies :P
<TestMAD> when ever i put a cd in my cdrom..i get the cd icon on my desk..how can i make it not do thata?
<_michael> im a fuckin noob
<seth_k> _michael, watch your language please
<_michael> sry
<seth_k> no worries
<TestMAD> i was bout to say that
<poutine_> KDE uses a WM/DE independant library for all its apps
<poutine_> all you need is Qt to run those apps
<sproingie> heh, i reside between cultures ... fairly clean language in #k?ubuntu, and we swear like sailors on #forth
<seth_k> hehe
<fromoze> seth_k: ++
<poutine_> GNOME has its own modified library (basically a ripped gtk), which if code is not properly made, could cause apps to be gnome only
<TestMAD> anyoneknow how?
<seth_k> well, Ubuntu channels all adhere to the Ubuntu Code of Conduct.
<seth_k> !coc
<ubotu> I heard coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/
<fromoze> xD oh my god xD
<TestMAD> thats borderline there seth_k
<_michael> guessing that's directed toward me a little
<fromoze> who has choice the command coc?? xD
<TestMAD> just missing one letter ..
<sproingie> everyone must see the ubuntu coc
<fromoze> xD
<sproingie> we all hold the ubuntu coc
<sproingie> etc
<TestMAD> heh
<seth_k> lol
<fromoze> xD
<fromoze> I can't stop laughting xD
<sproingie> !conduct might be a better term
<ubotu> Wish i knew, sproingie
<TestMAD> seriously.how can i make the cdrom stop popping up on the desk when i put a cd in it?
<konki> TestMAD, convert to ubuntu... i think it will solve the problem... am using it and no problems at all
<TestMAD> no
<sproingie> right-click desktop -> configure desktop -> behavior -> device icons, unclick the cdrom icon
<sproingie> or if you want 'em all to go away, uncheck "show device icons"
<TestMAD> nah
<TestMAD> i got some on the desk..
<TestMAD> and went thru some trouble to get them
<fromoze> konki: fot me gnome look really cool, but once I need to start to do something interesting I need to swicth to kde :)
<TestMAD> so they stay
<epiloc> what is the command to remove a module from the kernel?
<epiloc> modprobe -r?
<sproingie> rmmod
<TestMAD> how safe is write in ntfs right now?
<sproingie> modprobe -r is the modern way to do it
<poutine_> sometimes I like to pick at the scabs that have grown around my genetalia, I chew on them after I peel them off to reveal yellow pus, and then I wipe up the pus with my finger, swirl it around in my ear, and I can suck on my finger for hours
<sproingie> i'm an old fart
<sproingie> TestMAD: not
<TestMAD> ew..
<sproingie> TestMAD: it's safe if you just change the content of an existing file
<sproingie> it won't create, delete, rename, or resize any files tho
<TestMAD> so i cant move files
<sproingie> which makes it pretty useless for write access unless you're writing to a loopback file or something
<sproingie> possible that you *can*, whether it's actually safe or not is the question
<konki> i think i'll install kubuntu on my desktop... currently having ubuntu on this laptop, but the desktop has windows xp... thinking about converting it to kubuntu... test both of em out see whats obselete kde or gnome...
<TestMAD> gnome is ugly
<sproingie> gnome is like quake 1.  an in-depth study in the color brown.
<konki> anyone know where i can order the kubuntu live cd... ubuntu gives away live cds for free... 
<poutine_> lol ubuntu's cds are crap
<konki> currently in the site kubuntu but only downloadable versions
<poutine_> 9/10 were duds
<TestMAD> anyone know where  i can find some screensavers?
<sproingie> kde comes with buttloads of 'em
<fromoze> konki: there's not free ship kubuntu cd's
<konki> TestMAD, http://images.google.com/images?q=screensaver&num=100&hl=en&hs=cO1&lr=&safe=off&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&sa=N&tab=wi
<TestMAD> yea..but none are very...umm....cool
<fromoze> TestMAD: Just take an video an use it :)
<TestMAD> hehe..pron ss
<sproingie> my screensaver is "blank screen"
<fromoze> TestMAD: I won't do that
<sproingie> not much of a screensaver otherwise
<konki> TestMAD, i have alot of preinstalled screensaver on my ubuntu desktop.. over a thousand... and there pretty cool
<fromoze> mine is clock xD
* sproingie named himself after a screensaver actually
<TestMAD> ok..i got like 15
<fromoze> TestMAD: you can apt-get plus
<sproingie> the gl screensavers are fun.  'course they'll heat your vid card up nice and toasty too
<fromoze> flying toaster is a really cool one xD
<konki> fromoze, dang! its cuz my PC's CD-R is broken.. probably gotta go to the library and burn it from there... how long is the estimated DL time for kubuntu??
<sproingie> konki: it's a cd image.  depends on your speed
<fromoze> I dunno ..
<poutine_> How can I get linux to recognize my proper CPU clock?
<sproingie> took me 10 minutes, but i have some rather fast net
<poutine_> It thinks this is a 995 mhz machine
<poutine_> which is the lowest possible clock speed on here
<poutine_> this is a 2ghz one
<fromoze>  xscreensaver-nognome, xscreensaver-gl <-- try these packages TestMAD 
<konki> sproingie, the public libraries are pretty fast i have DSL, its fast but i think the library is like T1 or T3... cuz its faster than DSL or CABLE [the library]  that is
<sproingie> t1 is just 1.5 megabit
<konki> i just wanna ask the speed cuz the library only gives u 2hr max privilages for using the comp...
<fromoze> JUST 1.5 megabit? 
<TestMAD> ill finish
<sproingie> the public library has cd burners?
<sproingie> damn ... must be nice for the folks warezing
<fromoze> sproingie: did you ever meet a modem ? xD
<sproingie> fromoze: i was on dialup for a long damn time
<sproingie> i am revelling in my high speed now, thankie
<fromoze> xD
<konki> sproingie, yes... pretty fast burners 52x cdrw
<sproingie> konki: damn, get all your warez and porn from the library
<fromoze> konki: where're you from?
<sproingie> i imagine they block p2p traffic tho
<fromoze> konki: I was looking a town like your to move xD
<konki> fromoze, portland oregon...
<epiloc> what is a stable instant message proggie for kubuntu?
<epiloc> i dont like anything that begins with a G
<sproingie> epiloc: kopete's all right
<epiloc> and kopete is falling apart
<fromoze> How many White Castles?
<epiloc> kopete keeps crashing
<epiloc> i dont know why
<sproingie> lot of kde stuff crashes for me unfortunately
<epiloc> other than that, it looks nice :)
<konki> alot of hot spots here in portland... usa... next best city to for high speed connection.. [wifi] ... on top is seattle
<sproingie> they need a serious stability audit
<epiloc> i just updated to kde 3.4.1 too :(
<sproingie> i live in san francisco
<sproingie> i probably don't have to pay for internet if i don't want to
<fromoze> sproingie: kde it's pretty stable for my... amd64... 
<sproingie> just aim a pringles can just about anywhere
<_michael> alright - i have cedega installed
<konki> i have DSL on my apartment but my friend had a laptop with wireless connection... over 4 connections here in my apt.
<sproingie> rcn's pretty good tho.  and it's money i don't have to pay comcast
<_michael> I try to do $cvscedega
<_michael> wine: chdir to /home/michael/.cvscedega/wineserver-kubuntu : No such file or directory
<stef> I just want to install a scanner. I saw it under the live cd that Ican edit the scanner in the KDE control panel but now I can't find it
<_michael> can I just make it and not do nething w/ it?
<fromoze> I just buy a wrt54gs... we got wirless at home now xD
* sproingie has only desktop PC's, so no need for wireless
<stef> I installed xsane, kooka ,libscan1 but nothing to configure anywhere. Can someone help?
<sproingie> even tho my router is also a wireless AP
<_michael> well I made it and get his error
<_michael> wine: '/home/michael/.cvscedega/wineserver-kubuntu' must not be accessible by other users
<sproingie> so chmod 600 it
<supernix> who is aikurn ?
<sproingie> or 700 even
* fromoze has just a PC but sometime friends came with laptops 
<sproingie> since YOU probably want to access it
<konki> the city of portland is trying to connect the whole city, for free... we have free connections on the airport too...
<sproingie> i'm a bit ambivalent about municipal wifi
<fromoze> konki: free? ... ooouch
<sproingie> ain't nothing free
<konki> for free, cuz we want business people to come thru our airport when traveling
<sproingie> will they not do so otherwise?  anyway, airports are one thing, city is something else
<konki> maybe by 2-3 years from now the whole city will be connected...
<fromoze> In Spain we need to pay just to be asymetrics xD 4MB/150Kb xD
<sproingie> that ain't bad
<_michael> k, so how do i fix my issue, ne1?
<illogic-al> is there a kubuntu x86_64 DVD ?
<supernix> I tried Kubuntu on my fiancees PC with a flat panel display and it would not do but 680 x 460 I was so sad
<sproingie> _michael: use chmod 700.   but you installed cedega cvs, you're on your own, really
<sproingie> _michael: there's a reason people pay for it
<supernix> Knoppix was able to recognize it for 800 X 600
<_michael> ok
<fromoze> sproingie: But the price isn't so fun, 50 :/  
<fromoze> illogic-al: yes, there's one
<illogic-al> that's weird, i don't see what i just said on here
<fromoze> illogic-al: I don't remember the URL, but there's one with all the main packages
<_michael> how do I put that command in?
<illogic-al> oh. there it is. i'm going blind :-)
* sproingie pats illogic-al on the head
<illogic-al> fromoze: thanks i'll look for it.
<epiloc> im trying to uninstall ndiswrapper, but keep getting an error
<_michael> i know $chmod 700 is wrong
<epiloc> anyone want to see?
<fromoze> illogic-al, gg: dvdimage kubuntu x86_64 can do it xD
<illogic-al> ur?
<illogic-al> what's the package manager? still synaptic?
<fromoze> illogic-al: are you usin kde now?
<illogic-al> yip
<fromoze> push alt+f2
<konki> fromoze, http://www.wififreespot.com/airport.html check out these airports with free connections....
<fromoze> and write this: gg: dvdimage kubuntu x86_64 can do it xD
<fromoze> and write this: gg: dvdimage kubuntu x86_64 + enter
<illogic-al> that wont work
<illogic-al> "gg dvdimage kubuntu x86_64" will though :-)
<fromoze> gg: 
<konki> fromoze, these is my city with all the hotspots connections... high speed internet... http://local.google.com/local?sc=1&hl=en&q=wifi&near=portland+oregon&btnG=Google+Search&rl=1
<illogic-al> gg
<illogic-al> meh. only shows some suse thing
<fromoze> Spain Madrid International - Iberia Airlines area - Madrid <-- I know that, just for bussiness class travelers xD
<illogic-al> gg dvd image ubuntu x86_64 did it
<fromoze> illogic-al: gg: opens konqueror loking on goggle
<fromoze> for me gg doens't works :/
<illogic-al> no it doesn't, i changed the delimiter to a space :-)
<fromoze> well, I'm going to sleep 5 dirty hours, good night boys!
<supernix> Well another Kubuntu milestone for me
<supernix> I was able to download my cams pics and upload them to my web server
<_michael> ok, my mids a little more clear now
<_michael> what was the name of the winecvs thi?ng
<_michael> thing?
<TestMAD> this sux..klibido wont compile
<seth_k> cedega
<TestMAD> any other good newsgroup programs out there?
<seth_k> for KDE, knews and knode are both in the Ubuntu repositories
<seth_k> !info knews
<ubotu> knews: (Graphical threaded news reader), section universe/news, is optional. Version: 1.0b.1-18 (hoary), Packaged size: 236 kB, Installed size: 592 kB
<seth_k> !info knode
<ubotu> knode: (KDE news reader), section net, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu10 (hoary), Packaged size: 1169 kB, Installed size: 2900 kB
<seth_k> knode is officially supported, since it's in main. So you may get the best results with it.
<nmorse> there's an infobot in here?
<TestMAD> do they support <ahem>nzb<aheh>
<supernix> seth_k: are you the one that told me there was a backport on the forums for krename ?
<seth_k> supernix, indeed I did.
<seth_k> here's a direct link for you supernix: http://sethkinast.com/ubuntu/hoary/backports/krename_3.0.3-2build1~5.04ubp1_i386.deb
<seth_k> (I backported it, so it's on my server until jdong decides it's worthy to be uploaded)
<TestMAD> what is supernix?
<supernix> seth_k: got it but how do you install ?
<seth_k> supernix, open a terminal and cd to where you saved it
<supernix> is it dpkg -i *.deb ?
<seth_k> yep
<seth_k> tab completion is your friend
<seth_k> sudo dpkg -i kren[TAB] 
<nmorse> Tab completion is everyone's friend
<seth_k> but nobody knows how to use a terminal these days :(
<nmorse> I do
<nmorse> I like the terminal
<nmorse> Best UI ever
<seth_k> fastest at least
<nmorse> Most efficient for sure
<nmorse> Except for moving large folders full of subfolders and crap like that
<seth_k> what's the matter with subfolders? cp -r eats them for lunch :P
<kalenedrael> as does mv -r
<kalenedrael> or rm -r :P
<seth_k> ack, rm -r
<seth_k> fear
<seth_k> fear
<seth_k> fear
<nmorse> always add -f
<kalenedrael> oh, i use it all the time
<nmorse> I use it to clean out temp source directories
<TestMAD> what do i do about this??
<TestMAD> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<TestMAD> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<danne> ive just installed linux:D
<nmorse> excellent
<danne> i like it :D
<_michael> ok, how to i do the chmod 700 thing?
<_michael> sry im such a noob and probably very annoying
<sedeki> _michael: hello
<sedeki> what do you need help with?
<_michael> I do $cvscedega
<_michael> wine: '/home/michael/.cvscedega/wineserver-kubuntu' must not be accessible by other users
<_michael> is what I get
<_michael> sum1 told me to chmod 700 - but i don't know what that means
<sedeki> change rights on that folder
<_michael> umm???
<sedeki> open the konsole
<sedeki> cd /home/michael/.cvscedega/
<sedeki> chmod 700 wineserver-kubuntu
<_michael> now...
<_michael> wine: exists lstat socket : No such file or directory
<_michael> what's that mean?
<sedeki> i have no idea. did you apt-get cedega?
<_michael> no, i used a script
<_michael> how do i ununstall what I have?
<_michael> or can I apt-get and overwrite what I habe?
<sedeki> check if there is a uninstall automatic with script
<_michael> the script was WineCVS.sh
<sedeki> and you can probobly overwrite it.
<_michael> what repository do I need to apt-get it
<sedeki> hm?
<_michael> $apt-get install cedega
<_michael> E: Couldn't find package cedega
<TestMAD> you want cedega?
<seth_k> like I said, you have to buy cedega. And you can't find a compiled version of Cedega CVS that is legal, because the license prevents you from doing so
<nmorse> WineCVS.sh should work for that
<nmorse> It'll compile it for you
<nmorse> I reccomend dx9wine though
<_michael> I downloaded winecvs.sh, but I have the error with i
<_michael> it*
<nmorse> Hmm
<nmorse> I just want a WineCVS.sh profile that'll download nwwinex
<_michael> wine: exists lstat socket : No such file or directory
<_michael> should I have run the script as root?
<nmorse> Yeah, probably
<_michael> i'll try that then
<nmorse> They have a Wiki howto
<nmorse> On linux-gamers.net
<_michael> so, what is a good profile to use? i used 2
<nmorse> Not really sure, don't use Cedega
<nmorse> I just wanted to know if dx9wine would make Rome: Total War work
<_michael> who was i just IMing with?
<gigaclon> how to get JRE to work on firefox?
<nmorse> Hmm
<nmorse> There's the free gcj-webplugin or there's the fun way
<nmorse> The fun way works best
<gigaclon> the fun way??
<gigaclon> i downloaded the linux JRE on the website
<Octane> gigaclon: there is a plugin... see the kubuntu faq
<Octane> or the fedora faq www.fedorafaq.org
<gigaclon> ok
<gigaclon> !faq
<ubotu> faq is probably Frequently Asked Questions you can check it out from here ---> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<nmorse> Nice, ubotu
<nmorse> I love bots
<nmorse> I want Jabber's chatbot brought back
<ubuntu> hi everyone
<ubuntu> I'm using kubuntu live CD to fix grub, what's the root pass?
<ubuntu> never mind, I got it sudo passwd root
<gigaclon> so how is the kubuntu world today
<seth_k> gigaclon, re Java:
<seth_k> !java
<ubotu> well, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin.
<gigaclon> I got it
<nmorse> a handy bot indeed
<ubuntu> anyone knows how to restore grub with live CD?
<ubuntu> what, no coders/hackers gurus around?
<seth_k> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<seth_k> ubotu grubrestore is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ubotu> okay, seth_k
<seth_k> did you get that ubuntu?
<ubuntu> seth_k: yes thanks, problem is live CD dont have grub
<ubuntu> I could've grub> root (hd0)
<ubuntu> then setup 
<seth_k> that's why you chroot to your hard drive
<ubuntu> but ... it's not on the Live CD :(
<seth_k> ermm
<seth_k> that is the whole point
<ubuntu> seth_k: ok, let me go read the wiki, thx much for your help
<ubuntu> brb
<ubuntu> grub> setup (hd0)
<ubuntu> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<TestMAD> seth_k:  what is a good par2 app?
<seth_k> ubuntu, follow the wiki. You have to chroot in and mount things. And if your /etc/fstab isn't right, you need to fix that first
<seth_k> TestMAD, i don't know what par2 is
<TestMAD> k..n/m
<bbailey> TestMAD: par2 ;)
<TestMAD> hehe
<TestMAD> i need an app for it
<TestMAD> all i found was the cmdline one
<bbailey> Yes, the cmdline one is the only one I've found. (On any linux distro)
<TestMAD> whoa..kubuntu has 2 par2 apps
<ubuntu> seth_k: I'm trying the wiki, let me reboot to find out if it works, brb
* barlas don't know what's par2 :-/
<supernix> I must be doing something all wrong or Krename just flat out sucks
<seth_k> you're doing something wrong b/c krename pwns
<armer> what's krename?
<supernix> it is a gui to the rename program as I recall
<armer> as in, rename a file?
<konki> anyone know how i can install other extensions on firefox... the website always take me to upgrade to 1.0.5 have 1.0.4 installed already
<nmorse> 1.0.5?
<nmorse> Didn't know that was out
<konki> nmorse, mozilla-firefox 1.0.5 version
<konki> the website doesn't let you get other extensions until you upgrade...
* #kubuntu  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<axis> need an apt-source 
<axis> i can't seem to apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<axis> riiight
<ubuntu> Hi guys. I was going to install Hoary 5.04 but saw a newer iso 5.04.3, but can not figure how to install. Can some one help?
<ubuntu> ubotu: Tell me how to install Kubuntu Hoary 5.04.3.
<TestMAD> !install
<ubotu> Wish i knew, TestMAD
<axis> eh
<axis> TestMAD,\
<axis> ubuntu Hi guys. I was going to install Hoary 5.04 but saw a newer iso 5.04.3, but can not figure how to install. Can some one help?
<axis> ubuntu ubotu: Tell me how to install Kubuntu Hoary 5.04.3.
<axis> was that you
<TestMAD> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> TestMAD: I give up, what is it?
<TestMAD> to install..just d/l the iso..burn it..
<TestMAD> and reboot with cdro in the drive
<TestMAD> axis: try this site
<TestMAD> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<stibby> what does .3 have?
<konki> what pkg version of firefox did kubuntu get?? 1.0.4 or 1.0.5??
<nmorse> 1.0.1 I think
<konki> well i guess were doing better we have 1.0.4 but mepis has 1.0.5
<TestMAD> we got 1.0.5
<TestMAD> i think
<supernix> I don't see 1.05
<alakhia> hi
<supernix> I only see 1.02 and I did a refresh of the packages
<supernix> Hi
<alakhia> I'm new to irc and kubuntu
<alakhia> :)
<epiloc> join the club alakhia
<epiloc> :o
<alakhia> Is this a dev channel or for users?
<nmorse> Lots of new people around eh?
<nmorse> Channel for everyone using Kubuntu I guess
<supernix> Yes this is the general channel
<alakhia> Cool! After using gentoo for few months, kubuntu is a welcome change.
<supernix> The #ubuntu channel is more of a develper channel
<supernix> at least that is how they act
<epiloc> heh
<supernix> LOL what made you switch alakhia 
<alakhia> got tired of compiling
<alakhia> my laptop took ages to compile ... :)
<nmorse> I hated the compiling on Gentoo
<axis> how do i add Gaim to my kde startup
<nmorse> A Debian-based distro was a blessing to go back to after that
<alakhia> 5% extra performance not worth the hassle
<supernix> Hmm I never compiled much
<supernix> never used Gentoo much either
<supernix> once I booted up and saw no GUI on their livecd that was it for their test
<alakhia> i'm new to debian ... getting used to apt-get
<alakhia> yeah, their livecd is just to install gentoo, not really use it
<axis> anybody, anybody? easy question
<axis> how i can have Gaim automatically start
<axis> at GUI boot
<nmorse> Leave it open when you exit session
<aseigo> if it's running when you quit the session it should restart on its own
<nmorse> Then when you load that session next time it works
<TestMAD> what can i do to keep kubuntu clean..from all the clutter..
<nmorse> Or you can add a launcher to your .kde/share/Autostart folder
<TestMAD> like tmp files..orphaned files..cahces
<nmorse> Cron cleans them
<nmorse> Don't worry about it
<axis> TestMAD: thx
<TestMAD> axis: np
<nmorse> You know, come to think of it, I don't know exactly what cron does on Kubuntu?
<alakhia> yeah, I got mail about broken sym links the other day. It is run by cron.daily!
<nmorse> Time to start looking
<TestMAD> does cron run by itself?
<axis> kubuntu is pretty nice too
<TestMAD> or do i have to run it once to make it do it all the time
<alakhia> cron runs automatically for you
<TestMAD> and what is slocate?
<alakhia> it starts up when you boot
<axis> TestMAD, : its the index of  your filesystem
<axis> TestMAD, : updatedb updates the index
<TestMAD> did i really have to run that like the install told me to?
<axis> TestMAD: so you can find files in CLI with "locate <file>
<axis> TestMAD: no
<axis> TestMAD: just "updatedb" manually
<axis> TestMAD: if you're going to go searching for files
<alakhia> I use locate all the time ... much faster than find.
<axis> or if you  search for files alot with /search or "locate" then maybe you should drop it in cron .. other then that, it's not crucial
<axis> i use locate as well
<axis> but i don't add too many new packages
<axis> so i don't have to update all the time
<axis> if i can't find something 1nce, i "updatedb" 
<TestMAD> what about pre-linking?
<axis> if that doesn't find it .. then i'm looking for thr wrong file
<axis> no clu
<axis> [=
<gigaclon> is there a way to disable Konq for web-browsing?
<alakhia> I used prelinking with gentoo
<axis> gigaclon, : what do you want to use?
<alakhia> I suppose apt-get install prelink should install it
<gigaclon> firefox
<gigaclon> already have it
<alakhia> then, to use, you need to setup a conf file
<axis> gigaclon, : well in firefox, there has to be an option that says  "make firefox your default browser"
<axis> gigaclon, : and i'm sure koqueror has the same.. you find mozilla's, i'll find konq's 
<alakhia> try looking here: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/prelink-howto.xml
<alakhia> that's what I used on gentoo
<alakhia> It can't be all that different on kubuntu
<alakhia> It did make kde startup a bit faster
<TestMAD> ubuntu has a pre-link how to..but i saw somewhere that this could lead to disaster
<axis> gigaclon: i couldn't find it in konqueror
<alakhia> really ... I thought prelinking was harmless
<axis> gigaclon: but if you find it in mozilla, that should work fine
<aseigo> gigaclon: go into the control panels, kde components, component chooser
<alakhia> it either works or the system reverts to manually finding the symbols
<axis> gigaclon, : also in firefox, go to "edit" -Preferences- and right there should be the "default browser" tab
<alakhia> so, in the worst case, it does nothing
<alakhia> in the best case, it makes linking of dso's faster
<alakhia> From gentoo web page: Warning: It has been observed that if you are low on disk space and you prelink your entire system then there is a possibility that your binaries may be truncated. The result being a b0rked system.
<gigaclon> it actually says borked?
<alakhia> yup! :)
<gigaclon> the geeks!!
<supernix> Firefox 1.02 on Kubuntu sucks it wont let you see the passwords for one and two I am having trouble with a popup form in Hivemail
<alakhia> Not see passwords? Isn't that a good thing?
<alakhia> You wouldn't want someone to look over your shoulder ... no?
<supernix> Not when your trying to view them
<axis> supernix,  you should always remember them
<axis> i have a zillion passwds
<axis> all alphanumeric
<axis> 8 character at least
<axis> :/
<supernix> That is just to paranoid and you could never remember the passwords I use they are usually 16 didgits long
<axis> q165st708
<axis> was one of my first
<axis> sigh
<axis> good ol days of icq 95
<axis> account #218413
<axis> then my second account was "5160924"
<axis> and my third, #13100749
<axis> so are mp3's / codecs installed with kubuntu?
<alakhia> I write down things hints at times ... to remind me what the password is!
<axis> q165st708 was queen stree 165, apt 708 .. where my buddy used to live ! hahaha
<alakhia> I also recycle them ... makes is easier if you just have 5 passwords instead of 50
<axis> alakhia: if you're going to do it that way, just dump them all in a text file, and name it something wacky like .exe ..
<axis> yah i have about 10 on rotation .. hahaha
<supernix> I usually use a random password generator
<alakhia> security by obscurity! :)
<axis> and then another 10 variables of those passwords
<axis> hehe
<axis> exactly alakhia 
<alakhia> random passwords! Argggh!
<axis> i'm pretty good at generated pwords
<axis> that's half the fun
<axis> to me anyways
<axis> hehe
<alakhia> I would never do that to myself!
<axis> g0ds3xs3cr3tp4ssw0rdg0d
<alakhia> man, it would take me 5 minutes just to type it ... if I remembered it! ;)
<axis> which
<axis> g0ds3xs3cr3tp4ssw0rdg0d
<alakhia> yeah!
<alakhia> that one
<axis> bah
<axis> just practice using numbers instead of vowels
<axis> ;] 
<axis> 4310
<axis> U
<alakhia> oh, i see
<axis> makes it easier
<axis> lol
<alakhia> not bad
<axis> h3ll0th1s1smyl3etp4ssw0rd
<alakhia> :)
<axis> p:
<axis> [=
<alakhia> well, getting late here
<axis> true that
<axis> 2.30
<axis> est
<alakhia> Nice talking to you, axis
<axis> you too alakhia 
<alakhia> oh ... 11:30
<alakhia> pm here ... Pacific time
<axis> where b..
<axis> :)
<axis> well.. i'm sure i'll see you around..
<axis> have a good night
<axis> [=
<alakhia> thanks
<alakhia> you too
<alakhia> later
<axis> l8t3s
<axis> !
<ubotu> axis: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<axis> LOL
<axis> l8t3s
* hussam is trying to compile Deer park alpha2 with qt instead of gtk2
<hussam> buz: I'm compiling it now. I'll look for some place to upload it when it's done.
<buz> mhh how big will it be?
<hussam> like 10MB.
<hussam> i won't upload it from home. I have slow connection. I'll copy it to cd then upload it at college.
<buz> mhh do a torrent?
<hussam> my ISP blocks p2p.
<buz> mhh i could seed it for a while
<hussam> well, once I upload it, you can download and do the torrent thing.
<buz> ok
<hussam> it's still compiling ( no errors yet ) so I hope it works.
<buz> well try it out first ;)
<hussam> of course.
<hussam> I'm making it optimized for pentium3.
<TestMAD> what is deer park?
<hussam> alpha 2 for firefox 1.1 ?
<hussam> yes 1.1
<hussam> TestMAD: we're trying to compile it with qt/kde instead of gtk2
<TestMAD> ahh
<TestMAD> benefits are?
<hussam> it will look like a kde application
<hussam> :)
<TestMAD> ahh..nice
<hussam> but this is an experimental feature in 1.1
<TestMAD> is xcompmgr compatible with KDE?
<hussam> the official builds from mozilla.org will always be gtk unfortunately.
<TestMAD> and transet?
<hussam> TestMAD: it's built in.
<buz> i wonder how itll look
<TestMAD> where can i find it?
<buz> it would be a killer feature for kubuntu
<hussam> TestMAD: kompmgr
<buz> i bloody hate the ugly gtk dialogs
<TestMAD> what about transet?
<hussam> TestMAD: not sure.
<TestMAD> err..transset
<TestMAD> k
<TestMAD> i know it sets windows transparencies
<hussam> TestMAD: I know that, but I'm not sure it works in kde
<TestMAD> ahh..is there a KDE equal?
<hussam> not sure either, maybe somebody else knows better. 
<TestMAD> what is xfce?
<hussam> TestMAD: a lightweight window manager. it's lighter on resources than kde and gnome 
<TestMAD> ahh
<hussam> it has an GUI installer that will automatically compile it and install it on your PC.
<pax> what's the deal with packages disapearing from backports?
<pax> is this some new policy or something?
<hussam> buz: still compiling.
<buz> how long since you started?
<hussam> like 40 minutes ago.
<buz> ah thats not so bad
<hussam> it usually takes like 75 minutes on my pc. 
<hussam> On a P4, it takes like 20 minutes.
<hussam> I don't mind if it takes time as long as it does not give an error
<buz> yeah ;)
<buz> have you got a script how to build it?
<hussam> you mean  a .mozconfig ?
<buz> yeah
<hussam> for firefox 1.0.5 or 1.1 ?
<buz> 1.1
<hussam> sure
<buz> can you paste is somewhere
<buz> i wanna give it a shot myself ;)
<hussam> http://pastebin.com/316058
<hussam> this is the source http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/deerpark/alpha2/source/firefox-1.1a2-source.tar.bz2
<_ethan> can some1 help a noob install apollon?
<_ethan> ne1?
<_ethan> hello
<_ethan> hello?!?!?!?
<hussam> did you sudo apt-get install apollon?
<Choubaka> edsuom: be patient. :P
<Choubaka> ops
<_ethan> yes i tried it said couldn't find package
<Choubaka> _ethan: that was obviously to you.
<_ethan> mind u i am a noob first linux os installed it 2 days ago
<pax> _ethan: edit your source.list to include universe and backports
<pax> sources.list*
<_ethan> do i edit with kate?
<pax> kate, nano, vim, kedit
<pax> whatever you want
<_ethan> ok
<pax> here, copy/paste and you're done: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<othernoob> pax: doesn't kate have problems sudoing?
<_ethan> ok thnx
<pax> othernoob: fine with kdesu
<_ethan> kate quit wroking earlier for me neway
<othernoob> is the us.archive fixed now?
<pax> for me, yes.
<pax> ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu <- good
<hussam> buz: still compiling, I hope it works.
<buz> hussam: gonna give it a shot compiling as well
<dian> hi
<pax> rolling a kernel hussam?
<buz> firefox with qt
<hussam> pax: no compiling firefox 1.1 alpha 2 with kde/qt interface instead of gtk
<pax> sounds like a plan
<hussam> buz: are you downloading the source?
<pax> let me know how it goes, so I can join the party.
<buz> i did
<buz> already started make
<hussam> cool
<buz> with your mozconfig
<hussam> buz: how fast is your PC
<buz> 2.5
<buz> but uhm make already stopped
<hussam> what error?
<buz> can i use normal make?
<buz> or do i need gmake
<ethan_> hey pax
<hussam> buz: no you only need make
<pax> hi ethan_ 
<buz> mhh i did apt-get build-dep firefox before
<buz> but it doesn't seem to help
<ethan_> can u give me that page again?
<pax> ethan_: what page?
<hussam> buz: can you tell the error?
<buz> i trying again
<ethan_> about installing apollen
<ethan_> wasnt that u?
<pax> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<buz> i need to set the mozconfig then start make right?
<ethan_> thnx a ton
<hussam> save you .mozconfig in your home dir.
<buz> did do that yes
<buz> wtf
<buz> gcc complains it cant find glib.h
<hussam> do you have the glib dev package?
<buz> mhh libglib2.0-dev yes
<buz> not 1.1 tho
<hussam> you only need the 2.0 not the 1.1
<buz> mhh locate glib.h doesnt find anything at all
<hussam> oh you need libglib1.2-dev as well.
<hussam> I have that installed as well, both 2.0 and 1.2
<Aapzak> Qt: 3.3.3
<Aapzak> KDE: 3.4.0
<Aapzak> kde-config: 1.0
<buz> i have kde 3.4.1
<Aapzak> I want that too
<hussam> buz: same here
<Aapzak> I'm running Kubuntu-desktop hoary
<hussam> just apt-get install libglib1.2-dev
<Aapzak> kalenedrael: how are you ? I'm running Kubuntu now, and wifi is working
* hussam needs to go make a cup of coffee, compiling firefox is boring
<Aapzak> compling firefox takes a long time
<buz> hussam: i already did that
<buz> no luck it seems
<Aapzak> why are you compiling firefox?
<buz> ./include/glib-1.2/glib.h
<buz> do i perchance need to supply that as -I param?
<Aapzak> I need 3.4.1 too guys, how do I get it?
<hussam> crap , it stopped with an error
<Aapzak> Aapzak: look in the topic
<hussam> buz: remove enable-svg from mozconfig
<hussam> I'll try recompiling without enable-svg and enable-canvas
<Aapzak> gonna upgrade in console, bbl
<buz> disabling svg seems to help so far
<hussam> buz: hopefully it will work this time
<buz> do i need kde dev stuff or just libqt3-dev
<hussam> no just qt3-dev
<guillem> wow, composite manager from KDE is outstanding
<Choubaka> too bad composite isn't very good. :/
<Choubaka> it's slow.
<Choubaka> nd unstable.
<guillem> Choubaka: not so slow at my nvidia card ;-P . It is unstable, yes.
<Choubaka> guillem: it could be a lot faster.
<guillem> Choubaka: probably it will
<Choubaka> a guy I know on debian may be including Xglx in his livecd. 
<Choubaka> That's supposed to be composite done right.
<Choubaka> At least from what he tells me it's also fast.
<guillem> Choubaka: I guess there still there is room for improvement with current approach
<Choubaka> If they can improve. :/
<guillem> Choubaka: most of the performance problem is at the driver side, IMHO
<Choubaka> Nope.
<Choubaka> Not with composite at least.
<nikkia> from what i can see, Xglx is less reliable than composite :O
<Choubaka> AFAIK the standards and conventions and specifications and whatever of X are not very flexible
<Choubaka> nikkia: well, it's still beta.
<nikkia> Choubaka: the real problem is, that people don't follow the standards and conventions of X :)
<Choubaka> That's new.
<Choubaka> I've only heard developers cursing how much X sucks.
<nikkia> Choubaka: for example, everyone does widgets using pixmaps and direct rendering
<nikkia> as such, widgets with Gtk, Qt, etc are SLOW
<Choubaka> can you do them some other way then?
<Choubaka> I thought X offered you no options.
<nikkia> the X development kit was designed with pluggable widgets, noone except motif and Xaw has ever used it
<nikkia> (if Qt and Gtk had, there wouldn't really be any reason for things like gtk-qtengine
<Choubaka> hmm.
<nikkia> Choubaka: this problem is compounded by the fact that direct pixmap rendering is about the slowest thing you can do in X :/
<Choubaka> If those pluggable things are so good, why didn't GTK and QT use them? :/
<nikkia> i won't pretend, however, that the Xlib widget routines are easy to use
<nikkia> Choubaka: they're complex, overly hard to develop with, etc, the temptation of a beginning X developer is 'just use pixmaps, its easier and faster to get working'
<Choubaka> Ah. hah.
<Choubaka> Well, no wonder then :/
<nikkia> Choubaka: to use them, in something like a DE, you *really* need a proper design and engineering strategy
<buz> still compiling
<Choubaka> "We have a better solution, but it's so hard to use you'll want to use the bad solution"
<guillem> nikkia: however, as far as I can tell, Xlib routines would not allow you to do smooth font rendereing...
<nikkia> Choubaka: motif might be ugly, but it was at least engineered
<Choubaka> yeah. :P
<Choubaka> But ugly is bad.
<Choubaka> :P
<nikkia> guillem: with the plain routines, no, you couldn't, but then, when Qt and Gtk were created, there was no way to do it at all
<nikkia> guillem: you could still argue that fixing Xlib to support better font technologies would have been better than what has happened
<Choubaka> I don't really know much about these things.
<guillem> nikkia: I'm a motif programmer and all tha I can say is  that is pain difficult to do "dynamic" GUIs. Something that does not happen with Qt or GTK. I know that has little to do with drawing.
<nikkia> Choubaka: its only ugly because its as old as windows 3.0 and designed with windows 3.0's look and feel in mind
<Choubaka> heh.
<nikkia> guillem: that's really a limitation of the motif SDK, most of the 3rd party X SDKs of that era were similarly event bound
<Choubaka> I doubt that guy would be hyping Xglx if it really weren't good.
<nikkia> guillem: its near impossible to do dynamic UIs in Xview too, which was motif's comptemporary
<nikkia> contemporary, even
<Choubaka> But I don't even use a linux desktop anymore. ;P
<nikkia> Choubaka: remember, MS designed the motif look and feel
<guillem> nikkia: I am not so sure that what has happened is so bad afterall. In my new computer X11 flies with shadows et al.
<nikkia> Choubaka: a major design goal for motif was to unify the look and feel of unix and windows systems
<Choubaka> Well, windows is freaking ugly too.
<Choubaka> so yeah, they managed pretty well
<Choubaka> (w2k is)
<Choubaka> hm
<Choubaka> enter.
<Choubaka> damn. 
<nikkia> guillem: the problem is, it all falls apart if you try to do cross-network displays
<Choubaka> I was about to say w2k is the least ugly windows. 
<nikkia> guillem: there is a long list of Gtk and Qt apps that simply do not run across a remote X display
<nikkia> using pixmaps works fine locally, but it has some significanty gotchas if the X display is not local
<guillem> nikkia: which ones? I do constantly remote X displaying of Gtk apps (evolution, whole gnome desktop, ...) and the only thing it does not work properly is video
<nikkia> gah, my typing is terrible today :(
<nikkia> guillem: generally, anything that tries to fudge translucency, IME
<nikkia> guillem: and 'most of them' if you don't use the same visuals as provided by the local server
<Choubaka> I'm using OS X now. It shouldn't take linux too long for them to be able to offer a similar desktop experience. :)
<guillem> nikkia: besides, pixmaps can reside at the server side, and IMHO translucency works fine if composite manager is local-
<nikkia> Choubaka: sadly, i think it will
<Choubaka> Hmm...
<nikkia> Choubaka: i don't think the X architecture is really suited to trying to provide the same features as OS X
<guillem> nikkia: sadly i think it will even take longer to OS-X be network transparent.
<nikkia> guillem: its already network transparent, just not well known about
<Choubaka> 3d-hardware accelerated desktops are not far away.
<nikkia> mostly because you have to PAY to get the network transparent stufff
<Choubaka> Though I do not know how you define "not far away"
<Choubaka> But I'm happy using this powerbook until I can afford a new desktop machine.
<guillem> nikkia: but real network transparency or something like improved vnc??
<nikkia> guillem: there are 2 ways of doing it on OS X
<nikkia> one is basically 'like vnc/rdp'
<Choubaka> It'll run linux then, and I'll see how it works :)
<nikkia> the other is to have your cocoa objects reside on the desktop, and the rest of the code run on the server
<nikkia> because Cocoa is designed to allow objects to exist over a network connection, the second way works fine, perhaps even better than X style, as your widgets locally
<guillem> nikkia: the first one is slower than X provided you have local network bandwidth.  The second one limits you to current widgets... what happens with custom ones?
<nikkia> guillem: custom widgets should work fine, assuming they're derived in a proper OO way
<guillem> nikkia: didn't know about that.
<hussam> buz: is the compile working for you?
<buz> so far
<buz> so good
<hussam> same here
<nikkia> guillem: to be honest, distributed-objects is one of the places where OS X and Objective-C really shine
<nikkia> guillem: even if your 'distributed object' is local, it provides a much better threading model than standard C++/etc OO styles
<epiloc> jesus, i need to sleep
<Riggzy_Linux> Hey - I'm trying to install ALSA, but ofcourse its already installed... how doI remove the old version?
<epiloc> kynaptic?
<Skaag> hello people! :-)
<Skaag> Can someone hel me out with wifi?
<Skaag> I'm running kwifimanager but it can not find wireless networks
<Skaag> but there's a wireless WEP 128bit network here, which the Windows people connect to happily
<guillem> nikkia: the OS-X approach is then the "Y-windows" one, I guess.
<Riggzy_Linux> I'm trying to ununstall ALSA (so I can compile a newer one)... how do I ununstall it?
<Riggzy_Linux> I tried running apt-get remove alsa, but it wants to remobe ubuntu-base too ;-)
<nikkia> Riggzy_Linux: is there a particular reason you'd want to remove the included alsa ?
<Riggzy_Linux> nikka, OK, i'm not sure I have to... but what I know is that my sound aint workin' ;-)
<Riggzy_Linux> do i need to do anything to get it to work with my audigy2? (emu10k1)
<Riggzy_Linux> nikkia*  oops
<hussam> buz: did your compile work? mine is still going on
<nikkia> no idea
<othernoob> Riggzy_Linux: open kmix
<othernoob> Riggzy_Linux: and choose analog output..
<othernoob> Riggzy_Linux: unless you do have it plugged into digital..
<Riggzy_Linux> hoorah
<Riggzy_Linux> cheers ;-)
<othernoob> :)
<epiloc> would this ati driver work with kubuntu ATI Proprietary Linux x86 Drivers for XFree86 / X.Org Version 8.14.13 ?
<epiloc> ill take that as a big no
<epiloc> i guess its time to figure out how to build the deb pkg
<Spiritual_Vagabo> hi, i just installed kubuntu
<Spiritual_Vagabo> but am unable to get my broadband working on it
<Spiritual_Vagabo> can anyone help me?
<insanekane> Spiritual_Vagabo: what kind of broadband ?
<Spiritual_Vagabo> dsl
<insanekane> Spiritual_Vagabo: it is connected via USB or via networking cable ?
<Spiritual_Vagabo> thru a router
<Spiritual_Vagabo> via network cable
<insanekane> how many network cards do you have ?
<Spiritual_Vagabo> 1
<insanekane> Spiritual_Vagabo: ok, is it a static or dynamic IP ?
<Spiritual_Vagabo> actually it does have dynamic IP
<insanekane> Spiritual_Vagabo: ok ... in that case .. open a Konsole ..
<insanekane> and type
<insanekane> Spiritual_Vagabo: sudo dhclient eth0
<Spiritual_Vagabo> k
<Spiritual_Vagabo> will try that
<Spiritual_Vagabo> i tried pppoeconf.
<Spiritual_Vagabo> it detected eth0 but couldnt configure it
<Spiritual_Vagabo> then I tried "sudo add default gw 192.168.1.1" but it says "file exists"
<buz> hussam: my build crashed
<Riggzy_Linux> Arg... 've got a FAT32 partition that I was gonna use for sharing files between OSes, but only root can write to it
<Kamping_Kaiser> check your fstab
<Riggzy_Linux> what should be under options?
<Riggzy_Linux> it's set to "default"
<Kamping_Kaiser> that's ok. you can add "rw" as well.
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'm suprised it's not writeble by default
<Riggzy_Linux> I tried, didn't work, oy
<Riggzy_Linux> ubuntu does have native fat32 support, right? ;-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes :)
<Riggzy_Linux> ls -l /   shows that /share has these eprmissions:  drwxr-xr-x
<Riggzy_Linux> I've done a chmod a+rw and its the same
<nikkia> Riggzy_Linux: you need to set a umask
<hussam> buz: mine is still going on but it could also give an error. I'll have to wait.
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'm trying to remembe5r what # to set
<Kamping_Kaiser> umask=000
<Riggzy_Linux> nikkia, what syntax do I use?
<worzel> Riggzy try chmod 0757 etc
<Kamping_Kaiser> http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountfat
<nikkia> worzel: it won't work, the umask overrides everything
<nikkia> Riggzy_Linux: umask=0 in the options for the filesystem will work, but there are other options, such as defining acess to the disk based on group membership, and using group=groupname,umask=007 or group=groupname,umask=002
<Riggzy_Linux> ok, so my fstab options will be default,rw,umask=0  ?
<nikkia> yes
<Riggzy_Linux> ok :) thanks
<nikkia> you might want 'user'  in there too, so you don't have to be root to mount/umount it
<epiloc> does anyone know anything about the flrgx driver for ati cards?
<worzel> any use? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32495
<gwilma> not very much - what do you want to know epiloc?
<hussam> buz: it gave an error
<hussam> buz: i'll try again later
<buz> too bad
<epiloc> im trying to do this 'root@home:~# apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386 xorg-driver-fglrx'
<epiloc> Reading package lists... Done
<epiloc> Building dependency tree... Done
<epiloc> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386 is already the newest version.
<epiloc> E: Couldn't find package xorg-driver-fglrx
<Riggzy_Linux> Hmm, what package do I need to fix X11 build dependencies?
<Riggzy_Linux> I'm trying to build xine-lib
<epiloc> any ideas?
<buz> apt-get build-dep xine-lib ?
<marcus2005> Anyone here?
<epiloc> yea
<marcus2005> I wonder how to use multiple screens
* epiloc is looking for help too :/
<marcus2005> Got my tv connected through TV out
<marcus2005> Ok
<worzel> epiloc - synaptic has xorg-driver-fglrx shown as maintained pkg here 
<epiloc> ?
<epiloc> so its there?
<epiloc> im confused... i just need the fglrx driver package
<worzel> under miscellaneous text-based restricted
<Riggzy_Linux> buz - thanks, it worked
<epiloc> kynaptic doesnt show
<marcus2005> Have you added the extra repositories?
<epiloc> all im showing under there is linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5blahlblah
<epiloc> not sure... how would i check?
<epiloc> :/
<epiloc> reading up on it now...
<marcus2005> Wait some seconds
<marcus2005> I gonna look how it is in Kubuntu. Got gone on my other
<marcus2005> Go to /etc/apt/source.list
<void-> Anyone know if there is a prebuilt cvs-wine for ubuntu (debs)?
<buz> i dont think so
* Riggzy_Linux tries to get used to putting 'sudo' infront of all make installs
<epiloc> marcus2005, i am backing up sources.list and making the changes right now
<marcus2005> Ok perfect
<Riggzy_Linux> What do I need to play things in amarok without it crashing? ;-) there isnt an engine installed at the moment
<othernoob> Riggzy_Linux: xine, arts, gstreamer?
<Riggzy_Linux> ok, thanks, lol
<marcus2005> Does anyone khow how to use multiple screens_?
<marcus2005> And how do i find freeNX
<epiloc> marcus2005, i am doing sudo apt-get update
<epiloc> should i do apt-get upgrade?
<Riggzy_Linux> whats the easiest way to install a .deb package?
<Riggzy_Linux> wait, nvm
<epiloc> w00t!
<epiloc> ok on to the next step
<manolista> hi!
<epiloc> ok, installed fglrx, hopefully xwin doesnt crash
<mhale> hi all
<epiloc> W00T!
<epiloc> ati radeon up and running
<mhale> i have a question about the kubuntu dvd... does it have all the packages on it, or just the same ones as the install cd?
<Choubaka> I would say it has all the packages.
<Choubaka> :P
<Riddell> mhale: it is combined live and install and has all the packages in main and supported (CD has only kubuntu-desktop)
<mhale> Riddell: thanks
<epiloc> anyone ever play with Kstars?
<mhale> Riddell: you wouldnt be jriddell would you?
<PieD> hi
<mhale> kind of a silly question, but there might be more than one of you
<ateves> hi! is there any possibilty to save the current config and made changes of the kubuntu live CD
<ateves> so i can start it again with my changes
<m0ns00n> ateves: Hey alex
<m0ns00n> :-)
<Riddell> mhale: I would
<m0ns00n> ateves: This is what you do, you start by installing the cd to harddisk, then you boot from harddisk :-P
<PieD> I've got some small problems with the OpenOffice included in ubuntu/kubuntu :
<PieD> 1- the gtk icons look ugly ! Is there a package including KDE icons for OOo 1.1 ?
<PieD> 2- I'm using it in french, and the special characters in the menu doesn't appear since I upgraded OpenOffice
<PieD> Do you know how to fix it ?
<PieD> (Since neither OpenOffice 2 nor OpenOffice 1.1.5 is released, it is "impossible" to use KOffice : the readers for OASIS documents aren't installable by everybody)
<paines> PieD: you could install a gtk-engines2-germaik or qrmixmap theem
<paines> theme
<PieD> it will change the icons ?
<paines> so gtk / gnome like apps would look like kde ones
<paines> yes
<PieD> the icons in OOo ?
<paines> iirc, it should
<Riggzy_Linux> Hmm, whats the easiest way tog et Tux Racer on here? ;-)
<PieD> paines: sorry, it doesn't :/
<paines> really ?
<paines> hmm
<paines> cause xchat e.g. looks very kdeish with gtk-engines-geramik
<paines> and firefox too
<PieD> xchat and firefox are gtk apps
<PieD> openoffice is ...
<PieD> openoffice
<paines> have you changed the gtk theme with gtk-theme-switch(2)
<PieD> it isn't a gtk app at all :/
<PieD> yes I did
<PieD> it apply on synaptic
<PieD> but OpenOffice don't care about that
<paines> well, wich toolkit is oo using ?
<PieD> their own toolkit
<PieD> SAL or something like that (System Abstraction Layer)
<paines> and if you install openoffice.org-gtk-gnome
<paines> plugin
<Riggzy_Linux> is there an apt-get package for tux racer?
<PieD> don't install tuxracer
<Riggzy_Linux> heheh
<PieD> tuxracer is to be forgotten since it is not free yet
<PieD> only the old release are free
<PieD> yet, use ppracer !
<PieD> paines: openoffice ignores the changes...
<Riggzy_Linux> PieD - lol, thanks
<PieD> ppracer provides debian packages
<PieD> and they work on kubuntu
<Pie-maker> this is the link to ppracer http://projects.planetpenguin.de/racer/index.php
<Riggzy_Linux> yep
<Riggzy_Linux> thats what I'm downlaoding now
<Riggzy_Linux> May as well get my moneys worth out of this IRC ;-) what do I need to change in the grub config for it to boot into Winblows as default?
<PieD> in the first lines
<PieD> default         0
<PieD> => either you set it to the position of your windows entry
<PieD> either you move your windows entry to the first position
<Riggzy_Linux> does the chainloader=+1 mean anything?
<PieD> ho yes
<PieD> it is necessary to start windows
<PieD> chainloader *=* +1 ??
<PieD> I believed it was chainloader +1
<Riggzy_Linux> lol noep sorry
<Riggzy_Linux> typo
<Riggzy_Linux> somy entries are [ linux]  [linux]  [linux]  [divider]  [windows]  so default is 4
* Riggzy_Linux is workiong his way through dependancy hell
<Riggzy_Linux> Does ubuntu have antive NTFS read support?
<Riggzy_Linux> becuase i just mounted an NTFS partition, and whenever I try to cd to it i get an access denied
<PieD> yes, it has
<PieD> but how did you mount the partition ?
<PieD> did you read the ubuntu wiki ?
<Riggzy_Linux> nope... *looks at his feet in shame*
<Riggzy_Linux> lol
<Jo3bCoOl> hi all
<Jo3bCoOl> I have a question
<Jo3bCoOl> how come there are no games with kubuntu?
<petra> Hello @all
<petra> IYesterday I installed kubuntu and have now a maasive Problem
<petra> I can't start the user how is in sudoers
<petra> when kde try to start I get the message that there is a permission problem with .ICE-Authority
<petra> and kde dont start. So I dont have any root access now
<petra> ccan someone help? Or I have to reinstall the system?
<petra> uncredible- its a fresh installation and have imidiatly such problems
<petra> no one here how could help??
<Riggzy_Linux> How could i get the nVidia drivers for Ubuntu?
<seth_k> sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<seth_k> and you're done
<seth_k> just paste that whole line into a terminal and press enter
<Riggzy_Linux> cheers
<Riggzy_Linux> err
<Riggzy_Linux> aptitude wants to remove 50 really base-level things
<Riggzy_Linux> like gcc
<Riggzy_Linux> and kubuntu-desktio
<Riggzy_Linux> desktop*
<Riggzy_Linux> same when I do apt-get -f install
<Riggzy_Linux> wants to delete everything
<Riggzy_Linux> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Riggzy_Linux>   libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13) but 2.3.2.ds1-22 is installed
<Riggzy_Linux>   libc6-i686: PreDepends: libc6 (= 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13) but 2.3.2.ds1-22 is installed
<Riggzy_Linux>   locales: Depends: glibc-2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13
<Riggzy_Linux> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<Riggzy_Linux> oh cripes sorry
<seth_k> Yep, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com for big pastes please ;)
<seth_k> Riggzy_Linux, have you used some non-Ubuntu repositories?
<Riggzy_Linux> I have no friggin idea ;-)
<Riggzy_Linux> do i need to install libc6 2.3.2.dsl-20ubuntu13?
<seth_k> that shouldn't be necessary, it's an older version
<seth_k> okay, if you have no idea you probably haven't ;)
<Riggzy_Linux> lol
<apow> apt-get update?
<Riggzy_Linux> what do I need to do to stop apt-get wanting to delete everything?
<Riggzy_Linux> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/316206   pretty much sms it up
<seth_k> well, apt is doing you a favour for the most part, why do you need all those dev packages?
<seth_k> as for the locales, something must be conflicting
<Riggzy_Linux> seth_k, good point but why does it want to remove ubuntu_base?
<seth_k> the locales and language base
<seth_k> ubuntu base deps on those
<Riggzy_Linux> ah I see what happened
<Riggzy_Linux> I downloaded libc6 from a debian repository
<rockinnerdaway> Riggzy_Linux, dont do debs, they can seriously screw up some stuff
<Riggzy_Linux> ...as I have just found out *shakes head*
<Riggzy_Linux> gues I'm gonna have to format and stand over, on my second day, rofl
<Riggzy_Linux> start*
<seth_k> OY
<seth_k> yep, there's your problem indeed
<Riggzy_Linux> heheh
<seth_k> Riggzy_Linux, you can force installation of the older package
<seth_k> and that will save you
<seth_k> check /etc/apt/sources.list against this one:
<Riggzy_Linux> how? i tried aptitude with the older version and it still wants to banish everything
<seth_k> ?? sources.list
<kinfo> [sources.list]  example /etc/apt/sources.list with all official repositories plus KDE 3.4.1 and Koffice 1.4 from kubuntu.org can be found at: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/303802
<seth_k> go to http://packages.ubuntu.com and search for libc6, download the hoary version and force-install it with apt-get
<seth_k> then you should be okay
<Riggzy_Linux> how do you isntall local files with apt-get?
<seth_k> s/apt-get/dpkg
<seth_k> sorry
<|rockinnerd|> Riggzy_Linux, you can use dpkg
<|rockinnerd|> iirc
<Riggzy_Linux> so I need to do sudo dpkg --force-all blahblah.deb?
<nikkia> Riggzy_Linux: you need -i before blahblah.deb
<Riggzy_Linux> ok
<Riggzy_Linux> hoorah
<Riggzy_Linux> ;-)
<epiloc> anyone know whats up with undernet?
<Riggzy_Linux> cheers
<seth_k> good, it worked?
<nikkia> you're just lucky dpkg didn't get broken by installing a broken libc :P
<Riggzy_Linux> :P
<Riggzy_Linux> and now aptget is installing 4 more debian packages that could have screwed me up
<Riggzy_Linux> uninstalllnig* even!!
* nikkia suddenly has flashbacks to 'ldconfig-hell' circa 1994 (and in the right window, this time :)
<nikkia> you would do something that required a new lib version, but ldconfig would fail, and trash your ld.so.cache, which would then mean ldconfig couldn't find libc to do anything :)
<|rockinnerd|> Riggzy_Linux, remove the debian sources in synaptic
<seth_k> |rockinnerd|, I had him do that earlier
<|rockinnerd|> ah.
<seth_k> I think he meant uninstalling
<seth_k> :P
<|rockinnerd|> ah.
<seth_k> |rockinnerd|, /join #ubuntu-meeting
<seth_k> you'll be able to get a feel for the Membership process
<seth_k> meeting is in 15 minutes
<Riggzy_Linux> crikey... ppracer needs libSDL... and libSDL needs, like, 10 other things ;-)
<danne> any now what the "photoshop" program is called in linux?
<seth_k> gimp
<danne> thx
<danne> :D
<seth_k> np
<danne> what is tha konsole word if i want to install something
<danne> noone ?
<danne> plz i need some help here:D
<danne> imp-get?
<danne> amp-get?
<seth_k> apt-get
<damyan_> apt-get install package_anem
<danne> thx
<seth_k> actually use aptitude
<danne> ok ok
<seth_k> instead of apt-get
<damyan_> dselect, synaptic
<danne> ok
<danne> thx
<teprrr> wajig rocks :)
<danne> what is the name to move a file
<_sven> hello. i just installed my first kubuntu... but what is the root password?
<Nibbler> danne: mv
<seth_k> there is no root password
<seth_k> !rootsudo
<ubotu> rumour has it, rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<danne> go to konsole and then you write kdesu yourname then press enter
<Nibbler> alrite, thanks a lot
<Edvardas> hello
<danne> hi
<yoz> hi guys.. seems my touchpad doesn't work properly.. if I touch it it doesn't klick usual but does a right click.. any clue where to configure it?
<Nibbler> ahhh, sudo -s
<Edvardas> how to install *.bz2 or *.tgz files? (i extract them, then type in konsole configure, but at the the end of cheking everytime it says that i'm missing smth - what's the problem?) 
<Nibbler> install whatever it is missing, our use configure parameters to tell the package not to include XXX
<yoz> anyone an idea here?
<Edvardas> thnx Nibbler 
<lnfern0> buenas
<Nibbler> !tvtime
<ubotu> Nibbler: I haven't a clue
<Nibbler> :( how can i run a tv-application etc?
<Nibbler> i cant apt-get any tv-application :|
<bbailey> tvtime is in universe
<Nibbler> which means that...?
<bbailey> If you have the universe repositories enabled, you can apt-get install tvtime
<bbailey> there should be two lines you can uncomment in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Nibbler> ah ok thanks
<bbailey> no idea what the "preferred" way of enabling it is
<Edvardas> one more quest.: when i run superkaramba0.37RC1.deb (or smth) it writes that it depends on some other apps or libs. What to do?
<Nibbler> updating apt-cache now. any tv-application would do, but i did not find any :)
<hotte-> hi where i can change my screensice in kde?
<Nibbler> Edvardas: use apt to isntall the packages, and it resolves the dependencys automatically
<_stef> I want to install an old scanner but cant find an entry in controlcenter on liveCD i was able to do this but now I'm not
<_stef> anyone here who can help me with this issue??
<|rockinnerd|> _stef: have you installed SANE?
<_stef> yes 
<|rockinnerd|> check the ubuntu wiki maybe
<|rockinnerd|> wiki.ubuntu,cin
<|rockinnerd|> oops
<|rockinnerd|> wiki.ubuntu.com
<nikkia> stef, boot livecd, check what modules are loaded, boot installed version, modprobe missing modules, presto :)
<_stef> I had a look but couldnt find a useful hint
<Edvardas> am i able to upgrade a package with apt?
<seth_k> sure, sudo aptitude upgrade will upgrade all packages for which there are newer versions
<teprrr> wajig upgrade too :)
<teprrr> and it uses sudo automatically ;)
<Edvardas> wajig?
<seth_k> !info wajig
<ubotu> wajig: (Simplified Debian package management front end), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 2.0.17-1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 72 kB, Installed size: 364 kB
<seth_k> ;)
<mikec> i'm new to irc where and how do i register my name
<Edvardas> i have a problem installing superkaramba
<Edvardas> Unpacking superkaramba (from superkaramba_0.37-RC1-1_i386.deb) ...
<Edvardas> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of superkaramba:
<Edvardas>  superkaramba depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21); however:
<Edvardas>   Version of libc6 on system is 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13.
<Edvardas> this is what i get
<Edvardas> when i try to instal it
<seth_k> that is not an Ubuntu package
<seth_k> you cannot install it
<seth_k> mikec, /msg NickServ REGISTER <yourpasswordhere>
<Edvardas> superkaramba?
<seth_k> !info superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba: (A program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 0.35-2ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 440 kB, Installed size: 1356 kB
<seth_k> .35-2 is in Ubuntu
<seth_k> that .37 package is a Debian unstable package
<seth_k> and not suitable for use with Ubuntu
<Edvardas> mhm
<seth_k> if you need the latest version, you can either get it from backports
<seth_k> or compile it yourself using "checkinstall"
<seth_k> !info checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall: (installation tracker), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.5.3-3 (hoary), Packaged size: 34 kB, Installed size: 132 kB
<Edvardas> thanks
<Edvardas> one more thing :)
<Edvardas> i installed kwin-baghira
<Edvardas> but i cannot find it
<Edvardas> where it installed
<poutine> !coc
<ubotu> I heard coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/
<gigaclon> uhhh
<gigaclon> I have install both the JRE from java.sun.com and via synaptic and Firefox still can't find it
<poutine> is the java plugin is your firefox plugin dir?
<gigaclon> no it installed to where synaptic installs stuff
<poutine> I wish people would use more original names for their software
<gigaclon> example?
<poutine> synaptic
<mikec> why after down loading anything i can't get it installed
<poutine> well, I'm not an ubuntu or kubuntu man, but all I know is you need a symlink for the java plugin in your firefox dir
<poutine> lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel     62 Jun 17 15:01 libjavaplugin_oji.so -> /usr/local/jdk1.4.2/jre/plugin/i386/ns610/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<poutine> something like that
<gigaclon> !symlink
<ubotu> I don't know, gigaclon
<|rockinnerd|> gigaclon: wiki.ubuntu.com/java
<seth_k> that page sucks after kbrooks butchered it though :(
<poutine> so... kubuntu is just ubuntu with kde?
<seth_k> poutine, yes. It's just marketing
<|rockinnerd|> yep
<teprrr> hmm, can I get full path with ps?
<poutine> Don't you all see a problem with a fact that ubuntu/kubuntu rely on malware/virus writers not to be smart enough to do sudo su?
<poutine> sudo bash whatever
<pv_> This is no different from using a sniffed root password.
<poutine> sniffed from what?
<pv_> By the malware, of course.
<poutine> if you're transmitting your root password over plaintext, you deserve to be rooted
<poutine> pv_: well it needs "transmitted" to be sniffed
<poutine> and that's why we have ssh2
<pv_> No, but if you have malware running on your machine, and log in with e.g. "su", it can (at least try) to sniff the password.
<poutine> nope
<poutine> it'd require root privs to do that
<pv_> Not necessarily. It can hook a keyboard listener to X.
<poutine> or... it *could* modify your PATH env to include their version of su before yours
<poutine> There's been a separation of privileges (and in most smart cases, passwords) in UNIX, UNIX-like, and UNIX derived systems for decades for a reason
<pv_> Yes, and sudo is not really different from "su", apart from the fact that it can be configured to use the user password.
<pv_> And not every user is treated as "admin" by sudo.
<|rockinnerd|> Because "Failed to execute gpg: Broken pipe", you may need to select different mail options.
<poutine> neither would proper groups and suid bits
<|rockinnerd|> ^^ i was sending an email in Evolution GPG encrypted, and i got this error
<pv_> I do not see what you refer to with groups and suid bits. Yes, some services can be configured to be administred by a designated non-root user, but not all.
<|rockinnerd|> nvr mind
<poutine> pv_: well, essentially by introducing sudo, you're introducing more unnecessary software into the loop and more points of failure
<poutine> linux already has an owner/group/user ACL system, and a suid system
<pv_> One point of failure, actually, and I do not think it is much worse than letting an user run "su".
<pv_> Of course, writing completely safe sudoers file can be difficult.
<teprrr> btw, why umlauts doesn't work in konsole?
<teprrr> hmm, actually they works in local console and in remote connections but not in irssi which runs on remote machine
<teprrr> oh, and I see when I type them myself :)
<teprrr> or ughjah,
<leonAaAaA> How do I install ubuntu from kubuntu? is it possible?
<kalenedrael> yeah, i think so
<kalenedrael> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<leonAaAaA> cool thanks
<gigaclon> hey in Konversation is there a way to only display the nickname?
<stibby> did you check for the option in the settings/options place?
<stibby> you want to disable timestamps
<stibby> settings -> Configure Konversation...
<gigaclon> the time stamps are fiine
<gigaclon> in the nick name list
<gigaclon> show only the nick name not the name in ()
<stibby> oh
<stibby> i thought you meant the main chat window
<stibby> its probably in the options, somewhere
<supernix> Is it just me or is the Thunderbird Email client spam filter not working
<Fraeon> It's just you
<Fraeon> Or maybe it's the fact that I haven't been using TB
<F_for_Fragging> If I want to uninstall Kaffeine in Kynaptic, Kynaptic insists that kubuntu-desktop is uninstalled as well. Is it safe to remove kubuntu-desktop? I want to use KMplayer instead of Kaffeine
<teprrr> yes it's safe, like the description says
<teprrr> check 'apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop'
<F_for_Fragging> ok, thank you
<pax> what's that gkt2 debian clearlooks called?
<pax> is it clear-ice debian?
<supernix> the kinfo center says that I only have 19mb free memory is that bad ?
<nmorse> F_for_Fragging: You can have both media players installed, and kcontrol lets you adjust which is used by default to play media files
<nmorse> Says the man half an hour later
<Riggzy_Linux> Uh oh - I just managed tog et my wacom working, but now... my mouse won't work! :D
<Riggzy_Linux> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/316439  ther's my xorg.conf
<trinidad> any one have an idea when the nvidia drivers are going to be available through apt-get
<F_for_Fragging> nmorse: thanks
<nikkia> Riggzy_Linux: i never managed to get my wacom working with any linux properly, the closest i got was X/Y positions, and pressure, but tilt was inverted *shrug*
<Riggzy_Linux> nikkia, search the ubuntu wiki for wacom, its called the quick n dirty method
<nikkia> don't have a tablet anymore
<Riggzy_Linux> (the article)
<Riggzy_Linux> ah. lol
<nikkia> left it behind when i moved from the US
* Riggzy_Linux cant figger out why his mouse suddenly stopped working
* nikkia plays the guess which app is locking sound game
<seth_k> trinidad, they already are
<seth_k> trinidad, sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Riggzy_Linux> Anyone see why my PS/2 mouse aint working any more? http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/316439
<ray_> i need help
<jpatrick> with what?
<Dhraakellian> don't ask to ask; just ask
<ray_> every time before i run enemy-territory i have to run this command <pre class="alt2" style="border: 1px inset ; margin: 0px; padding: 6px; width: 640px; height: 34px; overflow: auto;">echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" &gt; /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss</pre>
<ray_> wait
<jpatrick> don't paste any more
<ralph1> Hi all
<ray_> echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" &gt; /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss</pre>        just this
<ray_> is there a perminent fix
<ralph1> seth_k: Hi finally got Hoary installed and running
<seth_k> ralph1, good to hear it
<Riggzy_Linux> hmm, DVD playback suddenly started getting a bit jumpy.. any ideas why?
<ray_> jpatrick: why cant i paste?
<jpatrick> if it's long...
<Dhraakellian> ray_, and it looks like it's in html, which could be a tad annoying
<jpatrick> ubuntu.pastebin.com I think the site is
<ray_> jpatrick: it wasn't supposed to be that long i screwed up
<Dhraakellian> yeah, 3 lines is probably the most you want to paste into IRC
<Riggzy_Linux> kubuntu.pastebin.com
<seth_k> ray_, we encourage pastebin use for anything over 4 lines. So your little pastes are fine
<Dhraakellian> and that can be pushing it
<ralph1> seth_k: It was not easy thou, seems the cd that I had done other installs was corrupt, and the new 5.04.3 iso I downloaded was also corrupt, so I did a third iso download of 5.04 and that worked I managed to update to kde 3.4.1 but it seems koffice 1.4 is broken
<ray_> anybody else have sound problems with enemy-territory
<nikkia> grr, firefox is really starting to annoy me now :/
<ray_> nikkia: why?
<nikkia> every time i go back or forward in the history, Xorg's CPU usage jumps to 99.8%
<nikkia> is firefox rendering the whole page to an offscreen pixmap ??
<Dhraakellian> heh
<Dhraakellian> I don't even have Firefox installed
<Dhraakellian> what with all the gnome dependencies
<nikkia> Dhraakellian: given that neither of my banks works with konqueror, nor do many of the web forums i read...
<nikkia> and no, changing the UA isn't enough
<Dhraakellian> nikkia, given that I just installed kubuntu on sunday...
<|rockinnerd|> hey all
* nikkia sighs and closes all firefox tabs except one - the music site she's listening to - and opens opera for browsing other sites
<ray_> hello
<mats> so...
<mats> just seen irreversible.. sick movie :O
<Bubbling_Zombie> quite boring movie if you ask me
<mats> what? irreverisble was a god damn good movie :)
<Bubbling_Zombie> it was kind of "let's shock people, let's do some fancy camerawork & plottwists & incoherent timeflows . Who needs a story anyway"
<Bubbling_Zombie> imo ofcourse -_-
<mats> I love movies who does that kind of camera-trick. soo booring to see hollywoodmovies all the time. I think the story was fanamonal :D
<|rockinnerd|> gaaaaaawd i love the Text effect plugin for kopete
<_ethan> caaan some one be so kind to help me install the fasttrack gift for apollon
<_ethan> ?
<Bubbling_Zombie> it had one redeeming factor 
<Bubbling_Zombie> monica ^-^
<mats> (-: 
<mats> did you like requim for a dream then? Almost the same camera-trick with another story ;)
<jpatrick> bye bye
<Bubbling_Zombie> yeah. I liked that movie a lot.
<mats> thats good :) 
<_ethan> can some1 help me?
<Bubbling_Zombie> _ethan, we'll try, try telling us your problem xD
<mats> iv never done that before - but im sure that its a readme-file with it ;)
<_ethan> i would like to install the fasttrack gift for apollon
<mats> is there anything during the install you cant understand or something, maybe we can help
<_ethan> E: Couldn't find package libfassttrack-gift
<mats> i would think download it: ./configure ; make ; su make install :)
<_ethan> i am a noob bye the way its my 3rd day with linux
<_ethan> sudo apt-get install libfassttrack-gift
<_ethan> that is what i typed in the terminal
<_ethan> well libfasttrack w/o 2 s's
<mats> apt-cache search gift then.. 
<_ethan> it never finds the one i want
<_ethan> fasttrack is the kazaa server i believe
<_ethan> do i have to mess with something in the sources.list?
<mats> are you trying to install gift?
<_ethan> ok i have already installed apollon
<_ethan> i have the openFT gift and the 
<_ethan> gnutella gift
<_ethan> i wanted to install the fasttrack gift
<_ethan> for the Kazaa network
<_ethan> ??ne1
<mats> i have no idea.. try the apollon web-page :) or google for the problem.
<_ethan> i did couldn't find anything
<_ethan> i guess i'll figure it out later
<mats> sorry, dont use p2p-programs..
<_ethan> well thx
<_ethan> neway
<mats> good lock ;) 
<mats> luck
<mats> hmf, sorry :p
<_ethan> lol thx
<mats> now its time for a Marlboro :D
<Riggzy_Linux> .me adds to his todo list - "JHymn all iTunes music and add to shared partition"
<mats> :)
<othernoob> mats: how much do you pay for a pack of cigs?
<mats> othernoob: here in norway i pay between 6 too 7 euros 
<gigaclon> how do I make symlinks?
<gigaclon> need to link the JRE in the firefox plugin directory
<seth_k> symlink is "ln -s"
<gigaclon> can you do it in Konq?
<ralph1> I just finished a install of Hoary and a upgrade of kde to 3.4.1. I am looking for recent versions of Kmymoney2 and gramps. Kmymoney2 in universe is version 0.64, I need at least version 0.7.3 and gramps is at version 1.08 and I need 2.05. Can someone help?
<mats> gigaclon: no
<sedeki> where can i download Qt-designer?
<mats> like to KDE?
<sedeki> yes
<mats> no idea :op sorry.. try google for kde themes :)
<sedeki> mats I ment the program Qt-designer. I can't find the download anywhere
<othernoob> mats: 7 euro for ~20 cigs?
<mats> othernoob: yes.. most of it is taxes :((((
<othernoob> mats: same here.. i think it's at 5  now.. no idea though, haven't bought already made cigs in 3 years
<othernoob> mats: i pay 2 for 30 cigs :) but have to make em myself
<mats> ooh, i want to buy cigs for that cost too ;)
<gigaclon> where does firefox install?
<mats> gigaclon: type "updatedb; locate firefox" ;)
<othernoob> mats: i'm sure you'd like to ;)
<_StarScream> hi guys, i'm running breezy and my X is now working thanks to the latest update...but kdm seems to be playing up (it was working before)
<othernoob> mats: would you happen to know a norwegian band called gate?
<_StarScream> i can't seem to even find the kdm binary
<mats> othernoob: do you mean "gte" =) ?
<moerje> hello
<Fraeon> Stargte :O
<othernoob> mats: yea, don't have the  on my keyboard ;)
<othernoob> mats: would you happen to know some other norwegian bands like them? i like their music :)
<mats> othernoob: ;) hehe, i thought soo :) do you like that band? Its old norwegian music with some metal in it :p
<othernoob> mats: i've heard them on gotham-radio and her voice is beautiful
<mats> othernoob: windir.. but that band is a little more metal. Gte is the one and only in norway...
<mats> nice :)
<gigaclon> then what mats
<mats> gigaclon: didnt you got an answer?
<mats> damn, im tired
<gigaclon> I trying to get java to work in firefox
<supernix> how accurate is the kinfocenter ?
<supernix> so far it says I only have 16mb free physical ram
<gigaclon> installed the JRE twice from different sources
<mats> supernix: try free -m
<mats> then you can see for your self
<mats> ;)
<mats> gigaclon: tryed to restart firefox?
<supernix> ah it still says 16mb
<mats> supernix: you need to look at -/+ buffers/cache:
<supernix> ah that says 270mb
<mats> ;)
<supernix> what does that 270 mean if the physical says 16mb ?
<mats> trying to install wow on my computer now.. with cedega :)
<gigaclon> yeah
<supernix> wait what is wow ?
<bbailey> world of warcraft?
<mats> world of warcraft
<mats> yes
<mats> havnt tried it before
<dgtl> hi everyone
<dgtl> anyone know where kdevelop is located in kynaptic?
<othernoob> dgtl: no, but did you try to use the search?
<apokryphos> dgtl: it's in Universe
<dgtl> heh... ehm no i didn't know it existed a search in kynaptic
<apokryphos> it does; I think it's under Edit or something
<dgtl> apokryphos: ok... do i need to change anything?
<apokryphos> dgtl: if you don't have the Universe repository enabled, you will have to by editing /etc/apt/sources.list See the kudos guide for exactly what to do
<apokryphos> !kudos
<ubotu> I guess kudos is at Multi-page: http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf.html Single-page (large): http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ by Chua Wen Kiat
<dgtl> ok
<dgtl> thanks
<_StarScream> anyone else using breezy atm?
<mats> im using a robber
<apokryphos> Breezy on one computer, yeah. It's a week old version though, apparently when very few things were broken
<_StarScream> apokryphos: ah crap....X is working ..but i got no kdm...can't find xinit and startx seems absent too
<apokryphos> _StarScream: you shouldn't be running it :P
<apokryphos> They've had X-related problems for some time in breezy
<apokryphos> I think they might intentionally leave them to stop normal users using it yet ;-)
<_StarScream> apokryphos: yeh i know..but they wouldn't put 2.6.12 in hoary..and i wanted my ibook to sleep
<ralph1> Does anyone know where I can download Kmymoney2 version 0.7.3 or 0.7.4?  The version in universe is 0.6.4. My data files were made with version 0.7.3.
<_StarScream> but then 2.6.12 didn't actually get that either
<_StarScream> ralph1: is kmymoney good? i've been meaning to try it
<ralph1> _StarScream: Yes it is very good, good importing from Quicken and Gnucash. Only features missing is budgeting and some printing stuff which are schedualed for version 1.0. It is under heavy development, and developers are very helpful.
<_StarScream> ralph1: excelent. will have to give it a go then. I find gnucash a bit too complex.
<_StarScream> and its gtk1 which is just horrible
<ralph1> _StarScream: Latest version is 0.7.4 which is close to the 0.8 version they are working mostly bug fixes and documentation now.
<apokryphos> You'll need to compile if it's not in the repositories
<gigaclon> how do i take screenshots?
<mats> import 
<apokryphos> gigaclon: alt + F2 -> ksnapshot
<_StarScream> ralph1: what functions is it missing from say quicken? 
<_StarScream> ralph1: aside from budgeting and printing..anything else
<ralph1> _StarScream: Have not used Quicken in a very long time. But from the devel list, Printing is number one area, only reports have printing enabled, if your on-line banking uses a secure server between you and the bank you are out of luck, budgeting is still missing schedualed for version 1.0 or latter,  qif and ofx imports pretty much work out of box, if you are in Germany HBCI is there but takes extra dependencies, same guy who did 
<ralph1> _StarScream: Qif and Ofx import might take some fideling with import filters because of wide variance in the standards if you can call it a standard. Developers are very helpful thou.
#kubuntu 2006-07-17
<gatekeeper> larson9999: good news is the ScreenKasts seem to be high quality video
<larson9999> gatekeeper: in the ones i saw, i thought the captions were indicated there wasn't any sound.  i'm kind of an earlier adopter of software.
<larson9999> gatekeeper: yes they do.
<larson9999> gatekeeper: whne i can get it compiled
<gatekeeper> larson9999: your site?
<larson9999> my site for what?
<angasule> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<gatekeeper> larson9999: woundered if you where the one that set up captorial.com?
<larson9999> oh, no. i just saw the site and tried to get screenkast working.
<angasule> how do I accept an EULA in adept?
<angasule> vmware-player paused while installing, I clicked on "show details" and there is an EULA, but I can't accept it...
<gatekeeper> larson9999: probable stupid question if you are having problems with screenkast, you should request a video howto compile screenkast :-) how can they not put it up if that is what they want you to use!
<larson9999> gatekeeper: yes.  that's the first joke i made :)
<larson9999> gatekeeper: of course it's true.  my suspicion is they made in on a different kind of system.  that uses different directories or some other issue that distros can't agree on so.
<LjL> angasule: known bug in adept
<LjL> angasule: use apt-get or aptitude
<larson9999> the video wouldn't help us
<angasule> gah, ok, thanks LjL
<larson9999> ok. i have to go now.  my 5 year old is chomping at the bit to hit the beach.
<angasule> umh, by the way, there is no 'cancel' button
<Old_Fred> Can someone tell me how to get deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/ into the repositories in either synaptic or adept?
<LjL> angasule: yeah, i guess just close adept, and "apt-get -f install" :-\
<LjL> Old_Fred: i can tell you how to do that by editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<angasule> gaah, thanks
<Old_Fred> ok... thats fine
<gatekeeper> larson9999: time to start fire questions in screenKast forum if nothing else, and I think they definately want a HowTo video if they want people to use that software, it's not like anyone can use their package manager
<LjL> Old_Fred: i.e. just edit it, and it'll be quite immediately clear how to add it :)
<Old_Fred> that the only file that needs editing?
<LjL> Old_Fred: though i'm not sure you can actually add http://kubuntu.org/packages/ -- i think you can add its subdirectories
<gatekeeper> larson9999: good luck with it, and enjoy the beach, we had a fanatatic day in wales today, and it's time I went to sleep :-)
<gatekeeper> night all
<Old_Fred> good night
<Old_Fred> thanks ljl
<gatekeeper> Old_Fred: LjL parting gift :-) http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<Old_Fred> thank you sir
<Old_Fred> :-)
<rysiek|pl> guys, anybody had tried installing xgl+compiz on Kubuntu - there's no compiz-kde package in the repos
<crazy_penguin> i wish a good night to all! sleep well! :)
<rysiek|pl> ooops, sory :0
<rysiek|pl> cya crazy_penguin
<klerfayt> rysiek|pl: I have tried it but failed. If I did understand correctly then you need to use GDM instead of KDM
<ironfroggy_LT> For what reason would step 5 of the install (prepare disk space) have the continue button disabled?
<ironfroggy_LT> It won't let me continue to the last step
<duckdown> Are there any very easy proxy servers I could set up on a shell that I pay for?  I desperately need a good proxy and would like to quickly set one up without much trouble..  dante isn't working for me, I can't seem to configure it correctly
<ironfroggy_LT> nevermind... back and continue again seemed to fix the problem.
<nixternal> larson9999: check out xvidcap for screencasts...it is also on sourceforge and it works pretty darn well
<sander> I did an apt-get update then apt-get upgrade, and the whole thing froze up. Now all I can get into is some sort of grub shell, which I can basically do nothing with. Can anyone guide me back to a normal state?
<TheHighChild> sander: Did you do a dist-upgrade?
<sander> no
<TheHighChild> sander: Does Ubuntu start up? Or doesn't it make it past the grub menu?
<jim__> hello jim the newbie again with an interesting question, when i use totem to watch a dvd it says i don't have the right plug in, so i went into synaptics and installed what i thought was all the appropriate dvd plug ins but it still is not showing any help?
<TheHighChild> I know the GUI doesn't start but does it at least start the kernel
<TheHighChild> jim__: You need libdvdcss package (spelling may be wrong)
<sander> The grub menu is gone. I have no longer any optoins of choosing what I wnat to boot. All I get is the "grub shell"
<jim__> can i get to libdvdcss from synaptics?
<gnomefreak> jim__: no
<gnomefreak> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<gnomefreak> jim__: ^^^
<jim__> how do i get it
<TheHighChild> jim__: yes, you need to enable the universe and multiverse repos
<gnomefreak> jim__: read ubotus post above
<TheHighChild> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<gnomefreak> TheHighChild: no
<gnomefreak> !libdvdcss is not in repos
<ubotu> libdvdcss is already known...
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> libdvdread is in the repos
<TheHighChild> at any rate jim__ Those links should help you get started. I have libdvdcss2 in my repos, if you have more trouble, let me know and I'll try and work with you
* gnomefreak brb
<jim__> thank you i will try
<TheHighChild> sander: You can try to reconfigure grub 'dpkg-reconfigure grub' or you can reinstall it with 'grub-install /dev/hdlocation'
<jim__> when i put in /etc/apt/sources.list from terminal it returns permission denied to download libdvdcss
<jim__> can anyone help?
<coachJ> how do you enable active X or the equivalient in Konquorer?
<luksan> coachJ: ActiveX is strictly a windows technology
<jim__> can someone help me download libdvdcss when i try it returns permission denied
<coachJ> equivalient?
<luksan> coachJ: depends on what you want to do
<luksan> coachJ: what is it you want to do?
<coachJ> this
<coachJ> ail requires ActiveX controls to be enabled
<coachJ> 
<coachJ>  Your browser seems to be Internet Explorer, and ActiveX seems to be disabled. Gmail's standard view requires ActiveX to be enabled in order to operate.
<coachJ>  To use Gmail's standard view, enable ActiveX controls in Internet Explorer. You can do this by going to the Tools menu, selecting Internet Options, Security tab, Internet zone, and either select the Default Level, or selecting Custom Level and scrolling down to "Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins" and selecting Enable.
<coachJ>  After enabling ActiveX controls, try again.
<Tommy2k4> whats a good c++ ide for beginners
<luksan> coachJ: yeah, there is not "equivalent" because ActiveX controls are written specifically for the Windows API. It wouldn't work under Mac either, for instance
<jim__> can someone send me libdvdcss?
<coachJ> so cant use all the features od gmail
<luksan> coachJ: GMail uses ActiveX ???
<Drew3b> sudo apt-get --purge remove cupsys &amp;&amp; sudo apt-get install cupsys  <-----Yeaaaa!!! It really worked :-)  I have printer.
<luksan> coachJ: are you spoofing your user-agent as Internet Explorer or something?
<coachJ> yes that message above was from mt gmail acct
<coachJ> might be identified as IE
<jim__> can anyone point me in the right direction to download libdvdcss?
<luksan> coachJ: to use GMail with Konqueror either spoof as firefox or use the URL http://mail.google.com/mail/?nocheckbrowser
<dueyfinster> jim__: see www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<coachJ> or use Firefox?
<farous> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<farous> goto the restricted formats page for the libdvdcss2
<coachJ> luksan--should firefox be able to spoof
<coachJ> doesn't work
<farous> coachJ: what are you trying to do for i have no problems here wigth firefox and gmail
<jim__> farous where is the restricted formats page?
<coachJ> your right firefox wors great
<MasterEvilAce> of course it does
<coachJ> its knoquorer that doesnt
<farous> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<coachJ> im good thks
<abattoir> coachJ: to 'spoof' gmail w/ konqueror, you need to change its Browser ID
<abattoir> coachJ: have you done that?
<abattoir> coachJ: Tools->Change Browser Identification...
<abattoir> choose Firefox/Mozilla
<sander> TheHighChild: thanks, but there are no such commands in the "grub shell"
<TheHighChild> sander: Yes, you can use the install disk to boot to the live cd
<sander> that might be so, but i don't have the install disc
<sander> i think
<sander> i probably should go look, thugh
<sander> though
<TheHighChild> oh, that's tough then, do you have any linux bootable disks?
<TheHighChild> ok man, sorry I couldn't help.
<sander> you tried, at least, which makes you OK:)
<mustech> can i disable dosfsck on boot?
<luksan> coachJ: it works for me, what version are you using?
<mustech> anyone can answer me
<ubuntuibm> good evening all
<mustech> i have a question
<farous> ubuntuibm: lol my pc hostname is ibmubuntu
<ubuntuibm> i have recently downloaded easyubuntu...i am trying to play dvds and to no avail am having any luck
<unix_infidel> does anyone have any problems with their USB flash drives taking a while w/ udev to create the /dev/sdxN nodde?
<gnomefreak> mustech: you need to ask it first
<farous> !restrictedformats > ubuntuibm
<ubuntuibm> farous....that is one of the many machine that i have...have to keep it simple for home use
<farous> ubuntuibm: same here :)
<unix_infidel> for instance i have to plugin and replugin the device 2-3 times for it to register
<mustech> OK can i disable dosfsck from scanninig on boot
<unix_infidel> or wait like a minutes for udev to automtaically create the node.
<eXCeSS> video card, case, mobo, psu, cpu, ram, hdd, and cd/dvd-rw <- am i missing something
<mustech> please somebody answer me
<unix_infidel> fans
<Goop2> Im having alot of trouble with GRUB >.<
<eXCeSS> included
<unix_infidel> LCD
<Goop2> moniter O_o
<unix_infidel> triple display setup :)
<Goop2> 250" widescreen moniter
<Goop2> cupholders!!
<mustech> please answer my question
<mustech> can i ban dosfsck from scaning on boot
<mustech> can i disable it
<farous> mustech: isn't it obvious if some one know he would have answered :)
<mustech> this means there is no way to do that
<farous> mustech: know it mean know one in the room know better ask in ubuntu room
<timthelion> it means no one knows?
<Goop2> sometimes hitting it with a sledge works O_o
<mustech> ok thanks for advice
<farous> mustech: ask the lion seem he is eager to answer you ;)
<timthelion> hey.  anyone know why my wirelless keyboard keeps stoping?  it stops responding and when I use the mouse to log out I can then type in my passoword and be fine.
<timthelion> I don't like having to log out and in all the time.
<Goop2> is it a M$ keyboard?
<timthelion> yes.
<timthelion> whyR
<timthelion> ?
<Goop2> well theres you whole problem right there xD
<timthelion> no it's not
<Goop2> Im just kidding :P
<timthelion> it is a problem with the software since there is a software solution(loging out and in)
<timthelion> any thoughts?
<Goop2> hmmm...
<farous> timthelion: first you do not need to log out and in. it might be a problem with the firmware
<timthelion> well that is the way I get it working again.
<farous> neverworked with wireless keyboard but you can just restart the network if that is the problem
<Goop2> Ive had that happen in games... I was never able to figure it out though v-v
<timthelion> is there some restarting script that runs when I log out and in that I could look at and maybe make my own script that would just restart the keyboard?
<ubuntuibm> farous.....thanks for the info, go the dvd to play...now the problem is that it is very choppy
<farous> ubuntuibm: drm
<farous> ubuntuibm: give me a min my child giving me hell
<ubuntuibm> no problem
<farous> ubuntuibm: dma
<farous> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<farous> ^
<farous> ubuntuibm: check the link by ubotu
<ubuntuibm> checking it now...ty
<farous> :)
<ubuntuibm> ubotu....should that dvd fix work instantly?
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubotu....should that dvd fix work instantly? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<abattoir> ubuntuibm: ubotu is a bot :)
<abattoir> ubuntuibm: i think it should... it doesnt?
<ubuntuibm> oh....sorry, i feel a little stupid as a newbie
<ubuntuibm> not instantly
<ubuntuibm> dvd still choppy
<abattoir> ubuntuibm: was it disabled?
<ubuntuibm> it was...not it is set to 1
<jbrouhard> hmm
<ubuntuibm> or on
* jbrouhard isn't sure if DVDs play here...
<jbrouhard> maybe I should find out hmm?
<ubuntuibm> not = now
<abattoir> ubuntuibm: it was disabled, and you set it to 1?
<abattoir> aah, ok
<abattoir> and you made sure it would be on by default when you boot?
<abattoir> then maybe a reboot might help
<ubuntuibm> i put in the settings per the webpage
<abattoir> ubuntuibm: then reboot might help, could you try rebooting?
<ubuntuibm> how can i check if it will be on at boot  by default?
<ubuntuibm> i could try that....just have to figure out how to get back to this page
<ubuntuibm> do i just open and connect?
<ubuntuibm> i have never used IRC
<ubuntuibm> prior to this
<abattoir> ubuntuibm: what client are you using? Konversation?
<ubuntuibm> yes
<abattoir> ubuntuibm: you can do it the same way you did, to get here
<ubuntuibm> ok...let me try and reboot and see what happens
<ubuntuibm> brb
<doppelganger_> anyone here have superkaramba?
<abattoir> doppelganger_: i do.
<abattoir> this vaguely seems familiar ;)
<doppelganger_> aba, how do you move the things around you put on the desktop? i feel stupid for asking, but i can just drag em, and i don't see any kind of menu for it
<doppelganger_> can=can't
<abattoir> doppelganger_: rt. click on theme -> Toggle Locked position
<ubuntuibm> abattoir....rebooted, still very choppy
<doppelganger_> duh, ok, haha
<doppelganger_> thanks
<doppelganger_> 8)
<abattoir> ubuntuibm: this time it is enabled?
<abattoir> i mean, by default.
<ubuntuibm> how do i check that now that i have rebooted
<unix_infidel> ubuntuibm: what IBM you running on?
<ubuntuibm> t22
<abattoir> same command as before... sudo hdparm /dev/hdc
<abattoir> see if using_dma is on, 1 .
<ubuntuibm> did not hold configuration
<ubuntuibm> back at 0
<ubuntuibm> damn it that pisses me off
<abattoir> ubuntuibm: hmmm, could you check if you did it correctly? :)
<ubuntuibm> i guess that i didn't
<ubuntuibm> i will be honest...i suck at the command line of this...what do i enter or can you give me link to check?
<abattoir> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<abattoir> try sudo hdparm -d1 -k1 /dev/hdc
<abattoir> 'sudo hdparm -d1 -k1 /dev/hdc' i.e
<ubuntuibm> setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<ubuntuibm>  setting keep_settings to 1 (on)
<ubuntuibm> using_dma    =  1 (on)
<ubuntuibm>  keepsettings =  1 (on)
<ubuntuibm> those are my settings
<abattoir> ubuntuibm: now try rebooting, and see if it sticks.
<ubuntuibm> based on those settings, does it look like it is going to stick?
<abattoir> yes, looks like it :) (keepsettings=1)
<ubuntuibm> ok...let me try again and see what happens...brb
<abattoir> ok
<actinic> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<doppelganger_> aba, you still here?
<abattoir> doppelganger_: yes
<doppelganger_> hey, have you tried the liquid weather theme?
<abattoir> doppelganger_: yes, i am using it
<doppelganger_> hmm..
<doppelganger_> i'm in superkaramba...  i download it..  then it doesn't show in my list
<doppelganger_> did you have to do something to manually get it going?
<abattoir> doppelganger_: you downloaded through Superkaramba(KHotNewStuff) ?
<doppelganger_> yeah
<abattoir> doppelganger_: ok, was there any error/success message?
<doppelganger_> doesn't show up in my list now like all the others
<doppelganger_> it's weird
<abattoir> doppelganger_: try closing and opening superkaramba
<doppelganger_> nothing 'tall, other than it loaded the liquid weather homepage
<doppelganger_> alright, one sec
<doppelganger_> nada  <.<
<abattoir> hmmm, you can try d'loading it manually
<abattoir> go to kde-look.org
<abattoir> there is a Karamba section
<abattoir> you'd find loads of more useful themes..
<abattoir> search for liquid weather plus
<abattoir> download to your harddisk, and run using "Open Local theme"
<doppelganger_> right on, i'll try that
<doppelganger_> thanks again aba  ;)
<abattoir> no problem :)
<doppelganger_> damn, there's a shitload on here ;)
<abattoir> yes, the inbuilt Superkaramba 'thingy' shows a small selection of the 'latest' themes, that's all.
<doppelganger_> would be nice if it also showed it's version number someplace
<doppelganger_> liquid weather says it needs a certain one
<abattoir> doppelganger_: version no. of what?
<doppelganger_> sk
<abattoir> doppelganger_: if you use the one which comes w/ dapper, it is the latest
<abattoir> 0.39
<doppelganger_> i think i had to manually download it
<doppelganger_> but, i'll check adept, now that i think about it
<doppelganger_> see it's there
<abattoir> !info superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba: a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE. In repository universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 504 kB, installed size 1376 kB
<abattoir> it should be there if you have universe enabled
<abattoir> doppelganger_: you might already have the latest...
<doppelganger_> i downloaded it like 2 days ago
<doppelganger_> so i'm sure it's not that old
<abattoir> rt. click on the Tray icon->About superkaramba
<abattoir> but coming to think of it, maybe you have 0.37 or something...
<doppelganger_> 1.39  ;)
<abattoir> maybe that's why lwp didnt work
<abattoir> oh ok
<abattoir> you mean 0.39
<abattoir> ok, lwp should work, try doing it manually
<doppelganger_> and it'll startup with teh computer i hope
<doppelganger_> *crosses fingers*
<doppelganger_> i'll probably have to put sk in startup somehow, knowing my luck
<ubuntuibm> abattoir....made it back
<ubuntuibm> after reboot, settings did not hold
<doppelganger_> well, i'll give it a whirl, thanks again aba.
<ubuntuibm> changed settings at reboot, tested dvd, still choppy
<abattoir> ubuntuibm: hmm, the wiki says it should... you tried the command?
<ubuntuibm> yes
<ubuntuibm> why does linux make it so difficult to watch dvds
<ubuntuibm> i will say, that is the one thing i do like about windows.
<ubuntuibm> but that is about it
<abattoir> ubuntuibm: its not 'difficult', it might be an driver/hardware issue :)
<ubuntuibm> if i could help it, i would change all machines to linux
<abattoir> about the restricted codecs, well, they are 'restricted' :)
<abattoir> as you go along, and if you are patient, you'll find linux to be very easy
<ubuntuibm> i don't think that it is hardware for the simple reason that it plays when i run it in windows
<ubuntuibm> oh, i agree.
<ironfroggy_LT> anyone get "cannot create filesystem" error during installation?
<ubuntuibm> i think that i just need to stick with 1 flavor and learn it...quit bouncing around
<ubuntuibm> have played with suse, fedora/redhat, mandrake and now ubuntu
<abattoir> ubuntuibm: do 'sudo kate /etc/hdparm.conf'
<abattoir> ubuntuibm: for eg., most stuff works out of the box for me... so i'd say its hardware dependant
<abattoir> *work
<ubuntuibm> i get "command not found"
<ubuntuibm> any ideas abattoir?
<abattoir> ubuntuibm: you entered it w/o the quotes right?
<ubuntuibm> no quotes
<abattoir> make sure you entered exactly what i said....
<abattoir> sudo kate /etc/hdparm.conf
<ubuntuibm> command not found
<abattoir> ubuntuibm: for 'sudo' ?
<ubuntuibm> sudo: kate: command not found
<abattoir> ubuntuibm: you are running ubuntu?
<ubuntuibm> yes.
<abattoir> or kubuntu?
<ubuntuibm> 6.06
<ubuntuibm> ubuntu
<abattoir> lol.... this is #kubuntu :)
<ubuntuibm> tried the kubuntu, did not like it
<abattoir> nevermind, try 'sudo gedit /etc/hdparm.conf'
<abattoir> yes, this is the support channel for the thing which you didnt like :P
<ubuntuibm> i have used KDE with other flavors, did not like the layout for ubuntu, or whatever it is called
<aeon17x> ubuntuibm: what did you not like about it?
<ubuntuibm> ok...that gave me something different
<ubuntuibm> not really sure...guess i was used to using SuSE KDE
<ubuntuibm> and when i started using ubuntu, of course it is gnome based
<abattoir> ubuntuibm: executed the command?
<ubuntuibm> abattoir
<ubuntuibm> yes
<abattoir> ubuntuibm: btw, out of  nothing but interest, i'd like to ask why/what you didnt like...
<pontikakis> hi
<abattoir> ubuntuibm: ok, now, did you enter the settings here before?
<abattoir> is
<abattoir> /dev/hdc {
<abattoir> dma = on
<abattoir> }
<abattoir> present?
<ubuntuibm> did not like the kubuntu b/c i was used to suse kde
<ubuntuibm> different layout
<ubuntuibm> yes, that is in there.
<ubuntuibm> should it have a # in front of it?
<abattoir> ubuntuibm: check the wiki page again...
<abattoir> no
<ubuntuibm> or a # at the beginning of each line
<ubuntuibm> as all the others do
<abattoir> hmmm.. i'm not sure... did you ask at #ubuntu ?
<jbrouhard> Hey guys.. quick question
<jbrouhard> is artsd required to be running for sound to work ?
<ubuntuibm> no...not even sure how to connect to that.
<ubuntuibm> i just opened this up and got here
<OOD> jbrouhard: no it's not
<ubuntuibm> did it automatically
<nico_> hi guys... I am having problems configuring my wireless card. I have read all the wikis an forums and I cannot get it working!! Please, cuold anyone help me?
<abattoir> ubuntuibm: the lines w/ # are comments
<jbrouhard> Ok
<jbrouhard> thanks
<abattoir> add the stuff from the wiki at the end, w/o a #
<abattoir> brb
<OOD> jbrouhard: it's pretty much useless since almost all programs use OSS or ALSA now
<nico_> anyone? :(
<jbrouhard> Thought as much, OOD
<ubuntuibm> nico....what sort of card...as i has so many problems with setting mine up
<nico_> Broadcom 4306
<ubuntuibm> i have seen some cards do not function as well as others.
<ubuntuibm> nico....what flavor?
<nico_> flavor?
<ubuntuibm> i have a netgear, could not get it to run on fedora, but had no problems with suse or ubuntu
<ubuntuibm> which version of linux
<nico_> sorry, Kubuntu 6.06 2.6.15-26-386 kernel
<ubuntuibm> it may be a problem with the hardware, ie the wireless card
<nico_> well, it is working with windows :S
<ubuntuibm> do you have another card you can test?
<nico_> another wireless? No, I don't
<larson9999> nixternal: did you try to compile that test program on the sourceofrge forum?
<ubuntuibm> i have seen many of cards that will work with windows and not linux
<nico_> let me tell you... I can get an IP with DHCP, but I can't ping the router =S
<ubuntuibm> abattoir...any ideas for my dvd issue?
<ubuntuibm> what IP address are you getting?
<abattoir> ubuntuibm: paste the contents of the file @ pastebin
<abattoir> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<nico_> 192.168.1.100, my router is 192.168.1.1
<abattoir> nico_: try 'sudo ifup eth1' where eth1 is the name of the interface
<ubuntuibm> are you on the laptop right now?
<ironfroggy_LT> 'mknod /dev/hda1 b 3 1' should be correct, right?
<Ashex> so, i think i just broke X while trying to setup xgl
<nico_> yes, but "wirely"
<Ashex> what's that fantastic command to reconfigure the xserver
<Distro^Junkie> anyone here tried out XPde ?
<abattoir> Ashex: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Ashex> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Ashex> awesome
<ubuntuibm> so that is not a true representation of what IP address you are getting on the wireless card
<abattoir> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<abattoir> nico_: ^^^ see if that helps
<ironfroggy_LT> 'mknod /dev/hda1 b 3 1' should be correct, right?
<abattoir> nico_: also, is the card recognised? if so what interface?
<ubuntuibm> abattoir....posted
<abattoir> ubuntuibm: link?
<nico_> thank you, but I have read all of them, and I couldn't get it working :(
<ubuntuibm> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18191
<abattoir> nico_: is it recognised? interface?
<nico_> yes, It is eth1. If I choose to work wirelessly, I get the IP by DHCP, but I can't surf the web or even ping the router =S
<abattoir> ubuntuibm: i dont think you have done anything wrong, maybe someone at #ubuntu can help...
<ubuntuibm> i think that when you connect, it should be using ath0
<abattoir> ubuntuibm: /join #ubuntu
<nico_> (sorry about my English, I am from Argentina )
<abattoir> or just click on it
<ubuntuibm> that you very much abattior
<abattoir> nico_: did you try 'sudo ifup eth1' ?
<ubuntuibm> that = thank
<abattoir> ubuntuibm: no problem :)
<ubuntuibm> abattior...shouldn't it be connecting to ath0 for the wireless?
<ubuntuibm> that is what it connects to on my end
<abattoir> ubuntuibm: the name of the interface might vary according to the driver/ type of card
<Ashex> awesome
<nico_> yes, and I get "interface eth1 already configured" because I edit the ifstate manually
<Ashex> X is back up and running
<Ashex> thanks for the help
<nico_> I used to have Fedora Core 4, I got the wireless card working with ndiswrapper. But with Dapper I can't =S
<nico_> the OS is not recognizing the card configured with ndiswrapper
<abattoir> nico_: dapper's kernel has a native bcm43xx driver, you could disable it and use ndiswrapper if you want
<abattoir> which is what i do
<nico_> yes, I did. But nothing happened...
<nico_> I guess I am missing something
<abattoir> nico_: maybe i could help you better w/ ndiswrapper
<abattoir> what is wrong when you use that?
<nico_> I tell you... just let me do the installation again...
<CheeseBurgerMan> nico_: Yeah, you gotta make it disable the driver. It'll work perfectly fine with ndiswrapper.
<nico_> first, I will disable bcm43xx...
<CheeseBurgerMan> No need to reinstall. :)
<nico_> "sudo rmmod bcm43xx" my card stopped working :)
<nico_> "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils" to install ndiswrapper. Am I right?
<abattoir> yup
<abattoir> if you already dont have it :)
<nico_> :)
<jontec_> Can anyone tell me where .deb files are stored on Kubuntu?
<abattoir> jontec_: /var/cache/apt/archives
<jontec_> thanks
<nico_> "sudo ndiswrapper -i drivers/bcmwl5.inf", here I go!!
<nico_> "bcmwl5          driver present, hardware present" =D
<nico_> well, what's next? =S
<abattoir> 'sudo ndiswrapper -m'
<nico_> "wlan0" is the alias
<nico_> then, "modprobe ndiswrapper"
<abattoir> yes, you might need to prefix sudo...
<nico_> my wireless card is still disabled =S
<nico_> yes, I did
<abattoir> nico_: iwconfig ?
<abattoir> again, might need to put sudo before that
<CheeseBurgerMan> nico_: Add 'ndiswrapper' to the end of /etc/modules -- that'll make it start up when you reboot.
<nico_> lo        no wireless extensions.
<nico_> eth0        no wireless extensions.
<nico_> sit0        no wireless extensions.
<nico_> nothing about wlan0
<abattoir> nico_: try 'dmesg'... see if ndiswrapper is loaded successfully
<nico_> ndiswrapper (pnp_start_device:479): Windows driver couldn't initialize the device (C0000001) =(
<abattoir> hmmm, ndiswrapper hasnt loaded properly
<Ashex> i reconfigured xserver after i broke it setting up xgl
<CheeseBurgerMan> Add 'ndiswrapper' to the end of '/etc/modules', then reboot. It should then load properly. (that's what I had to do)
<nico_> it has something to do with the fact that I am connected though networkmanager?
<Ashex> and for some reason, a bunch of my programs have dissapeared
<Ashex> notably amorak
<Ashex> and i can't apt-get it for some reason
<abattoir> nico_: try what CheeseBurgerMan says, but remember to blacklist bcm43xx before that
<Ashex> and locate amorak doesn't give me anything
<abattoir> Ashex: what sort of error(s) do you get?
<nico_> well, I will. Then, I tell you both. Thank you, guys!
<abattoir> amarok
<Ashex> abattoir, it just doesn't exist
<abattoir> Ashex: amarok :) not amorak
<Ashex> heh
<Ashex> yeah, i just realized that
<Ashex> well, then what i want to know is
<Ashex> how and why did it uninstall amarok?
<Ashex> but i don't really care, as long as i have it back
<abattoir> Ashex: i dont know... what did you do? just reconfigure X?
<Ashex> yeah
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ashex: Have you tried running 'sudo apt-get update'?
<abattoir> yeah, anyways i'd have said that too :)
<Ashex> heh, i'm installing it right now
<Ashex> I'll have to make sure i spell it right in the future >_>
<coma> !file sharing
<ubotu> I know nothing about file sharing - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<CheeseBurgerMan> hehe, yup
<Ashex> and now that i have your attention, i'm going to be upgrading my desktop, switching out the mobo
<smygis> And?
<Ashex> i'm going to image my current hard drive to a larger one
<smygis> So?
<Ashex> so, it'll go from an ide 80 gig to a sata 300gig
<coma> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<nico_> sorry, one more question... should I have wlan0 in my interfaces file?
<Ashex> will it still boot?
* CheeseBurgerMan will have to pass on that one.
<Ashex> or do i need to modify the crap out of grub
<abattoir> nico_: yes, 'auto wlan0'
<smygis> Ashex: I think so
<nico_> abattoir: that's all?
<abattoir> nico_: also 'iface inet dhcp' or something... wait
<nico_> what about eth1, which appears there too?
<abattoir> nico_: that's for the bcm43xx module, you can ignore it
<nico_> ok. just comment it?
<abattoir> nico_: 'auto wlan0' in one line
<nico_> yes
<abattoir> nico_: in the next 'iface wlan0 inet dhcp'
<nico_> yes, done
<Ashex> well crap
<abattoir> nico_: it should be safe to comment, yes
<Ashex> kde is getting all screwy with me
<abattoir> Ashex: it depends...
<nico_> well, I'll reboot. Wish me luck! :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Good luck.
<abattoir> Ashex: difficult to say, but there is a high chance something will get screwed up :)
<Ashex> yeah, i figured as much
<Ashex> bleh
<Ashex> this is going to get old pretty quick
<Ashex> konqeruer (or however it's spelled) got uninstalled too
<CheeseBurgerMan> konqueror
<abattoir> konqueror
<Ashex> Yeah, i couldn't open any folders >:(
* Ashex installs it again with apt
<abattoir> Ashex: what happened before you reconfigured X? why did you reconfigure it?
<Ashex> i was setting up xgl
<abattoir> Ashex: oh, and it went ugly? ;)
<Ashex> but i got an error when installing some libs, so i reversed everything i did
<Ashex> nah, i stopped when i spotted an error
<Ashex> didn't feel like breaking my system again
<Ashex> but yet, X wouldn't start back up so i reconfigured it
<Ashex> aw fooey, my startup scripts have been reset too
<TheHighChild> Ashex: Why did you have to reconfigre X?
<Ashex> because it wouldn't start back up
<nico_> [17179591.472000]  ndiswrapper version 1.8 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=no)
<Ashex> startx gave me a no screens error
<nico_> [17179591.576000]  ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom,06/13/2003, 3.20.23.0) loaded
<nico_> [17179591.580000]  ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:230): log: C000138D, count: 1, return_address: e0cd0b02
<nico_> [17179591.580000]  ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:233): code: 259
<nico_> [17179591.580000]  ndiswrapper (miniport_init:240): couldn't initialize device: C0000001
<nico_> [17179591.580000]  ndiswrapper (pnp_start_device:479): Windows driver couldn't initialize the device (C0000001)
<nico_> [17179591.580000]  ndiswrapper (miniport_halt:271): device dbcbb260 is not initialized - not halting
<nico_> [17179591.580000]  ndiswrapper: device eth%d removed
<nico_> [17179591.580000]  ndiswrapper: probe of 0000:00:0c.0 failed with error -22
<nico_> ='(
<Ashex> Nico
<Ashex> use pastebin next time
<TheHighChild> wtf
<nico_> sorry...
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Ashex> basically, one of the modules i removed happened to remove was part of my nvidia drivers
<Ashex> so when i got X back up and running, i used easyubuntu (yeah, i'm a lazy bastard) reinstall nvidia drivers
<nico_> abattoir :( any comments? ='(
<TheHighChild> Ashex: Not sure what guide you were using to set this all up, but you shouldn't really have to make major changes to your X. I can only presume that your kdmrc was trying to start Xgl instead of Xorg as is the case of the guide I used
<Ashex> i found a few, but i used the one on ubuntu forums
<abattoir> nico_: hmm... ndiswrapper doesnt load the driver... i am not sure why exactly...
<TheHighChild> Ashex: If you want, i can get you the bookmark to the guide I used. It setup Xgl fine and when i didn't want it to start with my kde anymore, I just reverted back two backup files and that was the end of it
<abattoir> nico_: is the .inf file correct?
<Ashex> TheHighChild, that would be cool
<TheHighChild> Ashex: There are a few on the forums, many with vastly more difficult instructions than needed
<Ashex> heh, you can never have too much detail
<Ashex> I used one that was kubuntu specific, since all the others used gnome
<Ashex> bleh, this is irritating
<Ashex> Amarok won't play audio files on my hard drive
<larson9999> i used the site from google 'tweaking ubuntu' that says how to tweak it on first start up.
<Ashex> it'll place the ones on the ntfs drive, but not the main one
<Ashex> s/place/play
<TheHighChild> Ashex: Sorry m8, my local bookmark is for aiglx, I'll have to try and look that up for you when I get home.
<Ashex> TheHighChild, eh, no big deal
<Ashex> i didn't even think xgl would run very well on my computer
<CheeseBurgerMan> nico_: Do you have a BCM4318? I can send you the driver that I'm using
<Ashex> 1.6 Ghz with geforce 5200mx and 768mb ram
<nico_> I have 4306
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh
<Ashex> or something like that
<nico_> I am using the drivers that came with the laptop =S
<Ashex> I don't think you want me to spit the system stats into here
<TheHighChild> Ashex: Next time, I suggest making a backup of the kdmrc and xorg.conf files. Those should be the only files you need to restore the system to your last usable state. You may need to create other executable files and the such but they are usually relevant to the xgl startup and don't need to be touched with another windowing system
<nico_> I am using bcmwl5a now, but it is the same
<TheHighChild> Ashex: It should run fine. I had it up and running for a few days but decided it wasn't for me.
<Ashex> i'll keep that in mind for future reference
<CheeseBurgerMan> nico_: Yeah, I'm using the bcmwl5 driver as well. I'll send you the driver if you want.
<Ashex> on another note, how do i set up my windows key to pop open Kmenu?
<smygis> And i cant even install the nvidia drivers.
<Ashex> smygis, easyubuntu?
<abattoir> Ashex: Kcontrol -> Regional &....->Keyboard Shortcuts
<TheHighChild> Ashex: It's under command shortcuts after what abbatoir mentioned
<smygis> Ashex: ?? easyubuntu?
<Ashex> it'll install and setup nvidia drivers for you
<smygis> :O omg
<abattoir> Ashex: i'm not sure if you can set it to the Win key though
<smygis> nice
<Ashex> Yeah
<Ashex> i used to have it setup so when i hit the win key it opened up
<Ashex> but now it doesn't, and it demands i bind the win key to another one to get it
<abattoir> Ashex: i guess its a combination key now(like Alt, Ctrl)...
<larson9999> in all the distros i've tried there is always the problem of how to find the tutorial that is right.  i often wonder if it would make sense for the distro to 'certify' a certain set of tutorials.  is that a dumb idea?  or does it already happen and i'm too dumb to know?
<abattoir> i use the menu key though :)
<TheHighChild> larson9999: I take the Wiki as such
<larson9999> TheHighChild: even with the wiki this seems to be not 'right' enough.  if that means anything.
<TheHighChild> larson9999: Well, with Linux, you'll never find a perfect fit. Same goes with Windows but people tend to reinstall or return to their purchaser before they figure that out.
<Ashex> the menu key?
<Ashex> son of a gun
<larson9999> TheHighChild: and i'd go so far to say it might make sense to put them in your face so to speak as a quick hitter for the new person or for the old person with a new version.
<Ashex> why won't amarok play music on the linux drive
<abattoir> Ashex: the one on the other side of the space bar(b/w cntrl and alt)...
<Ashex> oh yeaaahhhh
<abattoir> Ashex: it is meant for rt. clicks... but we are not using a mac are we ;)
<TheHighChild> larson9999: It has to be nearly impossible to provide near perfect tutorials, instructions, etc as there will always be users that have to hold old packages, custom kernels, windowing systems, etc.
<TheHighChild> larson9999: That's why I think a wholly newb-friendly linux is a pipe-dream.
<luc45> TheHighChild: how do i create a desktop icon for enemy territory? the command to run it is "et"
<larson9999> TheHighChild: sure.  but i'd think this would be for clean, new installs of that version of the distro.  i take your point it wouldn't ever be perfect but i think it could be easier without too much effort.
<Ashex> abattoir, good point :)
<smygis> No luck there
<smygis> man this sucks
<Ashex> are you getting an error or anything?
<skavenge> are the qt headers/libraries in a different place in ubuntu? im trying to compile some kde apps and both die during ./configure stating the qt headers and libraries cant be found?
<TheHighChild> luc45: in your kmenu, you can right click and edit menu. There you can add a new selection under the games portion. There, you'll type the command 'et' and the location /usr/local/games/enemy-territory/
<smygis> Ashex: More like 1k+ errors
<luc45> TheHighChild: thx
<TheHighChild> larson9999: Anything specific you're having trouble with? For the most part, I find my relevant information from Debian documents. Most of the ubuntu stuff takes the GUI route to fixing things but I find it more harmful/troublesome than editing a few conf files.
<larson9999> TheHighChild: nope.  just making an observation.
<Ashex> smygis, mind pastebining a portion of thme?
<TheHighChild> luc45: Beyond that, you can right click on the desktop, create new > link to application.
<luc45> indeed
<luc45> i did that
<larson9999> TheHighChild: the topic i was chiming on was the nvidia graphics drivers.
<TheHighChild> luc45: if you want to be super lazy like me, you can add portions to your .bashrc and setup custom commands to connect to a server for example 'server1' could be an alias for et connect IPaddress and it'll fire up to that server
<TheHighChild> larson9999: yeah, I hear so many people having trouble with them. I never have so it's hard for me to help as I've not had to recover or anything.
<smygis> pastebin is slow
<luc45> TheHighChild: it's ok :) thx
<TheHighChild> luc45: Do you play on multiple servers or just one?
<Ashex> smygis, steal ubuntu's
<larson9999> TheHighChild: well they are easy in ubuntu.  but the tutorial i found was missing little things like.  if you upgrader kernels you'll need to add the secure?(i think that's not the right term)  sources.
<Ashex> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<luc45> TheHighChild: multiple
<larson9999> TheHighChild: and a bit of a brief discussion in the tutorial about why you can't just install it from the nvidia script like you can in other distros would be nice.
<serenity> hiho
<TheHighChild> luc45: Have you ever heard of xqf? It's a Quake 3 engine server locator and bookmarker. You can install with apt-get install xqf
<serenity> is there a juebox-like app for linux (big buttons etc.)?
<serenity> jukebox
<luc45> TheHighChild: cool
<CheeseBurgerMan> I guess Amarok isnt a "jukebox"?
<larson9999> TheHighChild: at any rate, i think it would be nice and probably will happen more as more people switch for the distro itself to sanction more of those kinds of things.  probably even package them.
<serenity> CheeseBurgerMan: nope
<abattoir> serenity: JuK ?
<luc45> TheHighChild: do u know another good game for linux?
<TheHighChild> larson9999: I've performed at least a dozen installs of k/ubuntu with Nvidia cards. All I've ever had to do was "apt-get install nvidia-glx' && nvidia-glx-config enable" and add "nvidia" to the xorg.conf and restart of x
<smygis> i give up. No 3D on my computer :(
<CheeseBurgerMan> serenity: Try 'pytone' or 'irmp3'
<TheHighChild> luc45: Not off hand. I only play ET. I suggest taking a look at linuxgamers.com and see if they have anything cool suggested
<CheeseBurgerMan> serenity: They turned up in the search results for 'jukebox' :P
<larson9999> TheHighChild: yes.  it's very easy.
<TheHighChild> serenity: What are you looking for in a media player? Amarok can be configured to have a single window with larger buttons, less fluff.
<larson9999> TheHighChild: but doesn't the configure thing change it to nividia in ubuntu?
<serenity> you mean the xmms like gui?
<TheHighChild> larson9999: I've never trusted ANYTHING changed my xorg on kubuntu, especially NOT kcontrol (kcontrol is the embodiment of xorg suicide)
<larson9999> TheHighChild: and why won't the nvidia script work?
<TheHighChild> serenity: Yeah, exactly like the xmms little window
<larson9999> TheHighChild: well, to use the config script or not is the kind of thing i'd like to see the distro recommend or not.
<TheHighChild> go to Settings > configre amarok > general > show small player like xmms
<Ashex> is it just me
<Ashex> or does xmms play songs at a higher quality then Amarok?
<serenity> hmm, all suggestions does not really fit into my imagination. I will be used on a tv
<larson9999> TheHighChild: the reason i think it would be a good idea is not because it's the job of the distro but becuase i think it would be help newbies warm up to it.  sort of a quick hitter doc of here we are here's what we recommend ot have a great time.  and here's some bullet point about how we different in mentality and bits and bytes from other distros.  ok.  i guess i better get to writing it.
<TheHighChild> serenity: i c, I can only suggest checking out the mythtv packages, maybe something in there to suit your fancy
<Ashex> !tell me about pastebin
<TheHighChild> Ashex: What sound output are you using with amarok?
<serenity> ty
<TheHighChild> larson9999: I used to think it'd be cool if everyone learning linux, but to heck with that. I have a job because Windows and Apple make crap software. I'd like to keep it.
<larson9999> TheHighChild: i do too.  and agree for the same reason.  hopefully, vista gets here in time to keep me in a job :)
<moparisthebest> how would I reenable sound on my machine?
<Ashex> TheHighChild, Xine
<moparisthebest> a few days ago it restarted itself and i got a message saying it was disabling sound cause that was the problem
<TheHighChild> moparisthebest: Have you tried rebooting your machine first?
<moparisthebest> but i want to reenable it now and I cant find how?
<dr_willis> vista - egads - thats going to be scary
<moparisthebest> yes quite a few times
<moparisthebest> according to kinfocenter
<moparisthebest> NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG
<moparisthebest> for synth and midi devices
<TheHighChild> moparisthebest: Open up kmix and make sure master and pcm volumes are enabled and at a reasonablelevel
<moparisthebest> yep, did that
<Ashex> TheHighChild, I tried switching to arts, but i got a barrage of errors and then amarok crashed
<TheHighChild> moparisthebest: Sorry, I am not great with sound problems. I just know that the whole PCm volume thing has tripped me up in the apst
<TheHighChild> Ashex: Yeah, Xine is the way to go. Not sure why you would have trouble with it.
<TheHighChild> Ashex: I guess the next step is to play some music with xine player and see if they sound the same, better, etc. If they sound better with xine player, it's probably something with Amarok
<TheHighChild> Ashex: But from my experience, xmms is teh sucks
<dr_willis> i tend to use xmms. no issues with it.
<dr_willis> but my needs are minimal. :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> I like my library, but whatever floats your boat. :)
<Ashex> TheHighChild, I'm playing it in xmms and it sounds a lot better to me for some reason
<TheHighChild> dr_willis: I dig the simple interface but it crashes on my constantly. Probably because my collection is a little obsessive compulsive
<dr_willis> you are doing good to crash xmms.. its been around for ages.
<dr_willis> sounds like it could be a sound driver issue :) or plugin issue.. ive had no sound issues  tat i can ever recall. :) it pays to get decent soundcards
<TheHighChild> His xmms is good, he's having trouble with amarok
<moparisthebest> lol im having sound issues too, but my devices are disabled somehow
<moparisthebest> it says my synth and midi devices are not enabled in config
<moparisthebest> any ideas how I would enable them?
<Ashex> dr_willis, I used to have an audigy 2 card, but it was 4 years old and finally died on me. I've had to use the onboard sound for this mobo, but it's pretty decent so far
<Kr4t05> Noob Question: How do I change my password?
<TheHighChild> Kr4t05: passwd
<dr_willis> I got an audigy2zs right now. :P
<Kr4t05> TheHighChild, Danke
<TheHighChild> for you, just type passwd.  for another user, type sudo passwd username
<dr_willis> Creative has some decent cards now for the $30-50 range. :)
<Ashex> I'd buy another sound card right now
<dr_willis> ok cards in the $25 range. :)
<TheHighChild> Kr4t05: Kein problem
<Ashex> but i just blew 500 bucks on upgrades
<Ashex> :P
<Kr4t05> Ashex, I plan to blow about $150
<TheHighChild> I'd get a soundcard if I had any confidence on Linux being able to support it.
<Ashex> heh
<Kr4t05> That's new stuff for this rig and parts for another box I'm getting up for remote storage.
<Ashex> i'm not even sure if mine counts as an upgrade
<MehAdult> TheHighChild: SB Lives have great support (except the 24 bit 7.1)
<Ashex> new mobo, cpu, ram, case, psu, and hd
<Ashex> all i'm keeping is the video card one hd and the cd burner
<Kr4t05> Ashex, that's just a rebuild.
<TheHighChild> MehAdult: No idea what that is. I am sound retarded but if you have a suggested model and have experience with getting working under Tux, I'll take a look
<Hawkwind> TheHighChild: Any SBLive card will work. Even 7.1 is supported as mine works out of the box
<MehAdult> Creative is the creater.
<Kr4t05> My AC'97 onboard (I'm not one to spend too much money on a Sound Card) wasn't supported until Breezy, for some reason.
<Hawkwind> TheHighChild: You can get Creative SoundBlaster SBLive cards from Walmart
<TheHighChild> Hawkwind: Awesome, thanks. What is the setup like? Recognition on boot, or is there a package to download?
<MehAdult> Hawkwind: Yeah it works but on Mandriva not as great. At least Ubuntu works fine.
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind, they're overpriced.
<TheHighChild> Hawkwind: I'll pay 10x more to have to ;)
<TheHighChild> to not have to*
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind, everything in the electronics area of Wal-Fart is over-prices.
<Hawkwind> TheHighChild: It works on boot for me in every distro I've used them on
<Hawkwind> MehAdult: I used mine in Mandriva out of the box as well.  Had it for well over a year
<Kr4t05> I got a video card there for 2x what it would have cost from N'Egg.
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: $20 for the SBLive at Walmart.  Hard to beat that price
<TheHighChild> sweet. Ill have to check it out, you guys know of any cards that work on tux that are maybe external USB so I cna switch between speakers and headphones?
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind, o rly?
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: Walmart is cheaper than newegg on the basic things
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind, hrmm..
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind, maybe..
<TheHighChild> I'll go without and pay more to not shop at Wal mart. My dignity has a price and it's not falling everyday
<Kr4t05> I have a decent speaker set, and a new sound card would enhance that.
<Kr4t05> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16836116120 <-- My speakers, for those interested.
<Art_> What's the best way to check for a bad HD?
<MehAdult> fsck?
<MehAdult> If I were you I'd back it up now to be sure
<Art_> MehAdult, Tried it, no errors.
<__mikem> make sure you unmount the file system BEFORE running fsck on it, failing to do so will cause problems
<Art_> MehAdult, Got memory corruption errors, ran memtest+, no errors.  Must be the HD.
<Hawkwind> How long did you run memtest for ?
<Art_> Hawkwind, One full pass.
<Hawkwind> Art_: It needs to run for hours.  The longer the better.  Let it run for 12 - 16 hours
<Art_> Hawkwind, No, the error shows up right away when I try to use the partition.
* posthuman is compiling svn version of kde..is bored
<Art_> Hawkwind, I'm pretty sure the mem is OK.
<Art_> Hawkwind, Works fine on other partitions.
* __mikem hates compiling software by hand
* Hobbsee likes it.
<Art_> Hawkwind, How can I check that partition?
<Art_> Hawkwind, hda12.
* Hobbsee usually prefers to chuck it into the repos though, so she doesnt have to do it so often
<posthuman> me too mike
<posthuman> slow and takes too long
<posthuman> *slows my comp down*
<Hobbsee> of course, it's also more fun if you're compiling on someone else's machine, so it's not slowing yours down.
<__mikem> Hello Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi __mikem
<Hobbsee> __mikem: i've decided that its' time to upgrade to edgy.
<__mikem> Actually, what I hate is when its compiling for hours, and suddenly make starts complaining about something and aborts
<__mikem> Thats cool
<__mikem> LEt me know how stable it is
<Hawkwind> Art_: Make sure it's unmounted and fsck the partition
<Hobbsee> __mikem: ah yeah, gotta love that.
<Hobbsee> __mikem: it's not stable. it's broken.
<Hobbsee> __mikem: if it's not broken now, then i'tll be more broken by the time i'm done with it.
<__mikem> You going to test its limits?
<larson9999> TheHighChild: i'm with you there.  it's no bargain to me if a family of 6 worked for 30 cents a day to provide it for me.  we're doing our best to do business only with companies that provide a living wage to all it's workers.  i think the net results is we just buy less :)
<Hobbsee> __mikem: well...yeah, probably.  not sure yet.
<Hobbsee> __mikem: some of the upgrades to packages i dont want to make without seeing if it's installable in my system.  and i prefer not to use the dirty hack method of doing that.
<__mikem> Hobbsee, this is the kind of thing that people typically use virtualization to deal with
<Hobbsee> __mikem: also true.  but i havent tried that out.
<Hobbsee> __mikem: if i format this machine accidently, i dont lose that much - the most important bit of which is my email
<Hobbsee> everything else is backed up onto another computer
<__mikem> Yeh, but I would personally find it annoying to install an OS, find out it doesn't work well enough for you to use it, and have to reinstall everything
<Hobbsee> __mikem: nah, separate /home, of course
<__mikem> YOu have your /home dirrectory on a seperate file system?
<Hobbsee> __mikem: besides, i'm a dev, i run crazy stuff all the time - did you ever try out kde 3.5.0 beta 2?  that was shocking
<Hobbsee> __mikem: well, it's on a different partition
* __mikem feels embarased, thats what I meant to say
<ironfroggy_LT> are there known issues with, after repartitioning the drive, the proper dev nodes not being created?
<__mikem> Have you ever tried doing all your every day tasks in an environment that was not stable with badly writen software?
<larson9999> __mikem: you mean ME?
<larson9999> as is win ME
* __mikem knew that was comming
<__mikem> But I actually meant, in general
<JRH3K5> Anyone here know much about icecast?
<posthuman> gawd qt-copy is taking   a long time to compile
<JRH3K5> Anyone here know where I might find a tutorial on streaming with xmms?
<JRH3K5> !streaming
<ubotu> I know nothing about streaming - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<JRH3K5> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<asusathlo> any one know how to check if my all in wonder card is recognized so that tvtime will work?
<JRH3K5> Run tvtime?  :P
<asusathlo> error says cannot open /dev/video0
<asusathlo> Running tvtime 1.0.1.
<asusathlo> Reading configuration from /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml
<asusathlo> Reading configuration from /home/oem/.tvtime/tvtime.xml
<asusathlo> videoinput: Cannot open capture device /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<skiddex> kubuntu5.x live desktop is like fluxbox - no icons
<skiddex> Breezy Badger shows no icons on desktop
<skiddex> ?
<Cornellius> Badger ?
<Cornellius> You know that Dapper Drake is out right ?
<skiddex> i cant get dapper drake to load
<skiddex> it hangs at the gui
<masonus> Hello
<masonus> afk
<isede> is there any way to use USB TV under kubuntu?
<masonus> I'm not sure.
<masonus> Is it a hauppaugge wintv card?
<masonus> isede?
<Cntryboy> where does kubuntu keep the open gl screen savers?
<vitaliy_> leaving
<Cntryboy> ??
<Hobbsee> Cntryboy: rss-glx
<Cntryboy> thats the command to download xscreensavers
<Cntryboy> where does kubuntu by default keep the open gl screen savers though
<angasule> eric doesn't have a menu entry (in fact there is no 'development' menu or anything like that)
<isede> masonus: it's a usb ati
<Hobbsee> Cntryboy: /usr/share/somethingorother/ScreenSavers is where it keeps the desktop
<Cntryboy> nah thats for xscreenservers same as /usr/lib
<ironfroggy_LT> anyone up for strange installation issues?
<Cntryboy> kubuntu by default has open gl screenys but no xscreenys
<ironfroggy_LT> im desperately trying to move from gentoo to kubuntu, but one of my old boxes is giving me lots of trouble.
<posthuman> whats your install problem?
<ironfroggy_LT> well first i couldnt install because after partitioning, the node for the main partition wasnt available, so the mkfs command failed.
<ironfroggy_LT> so i tried to salvage that, failed, and reset the box. now, all i see is "ISOLINUX 3.11 Debian-2006-03-16" and a blinking cursor. there is no CD activity, so its not doing anything at this point.
<Lynoure> ironfroggy_LT: the only hint I could find had to do with cd size...
<Lynoure> ironfroggy_LT: but I don't know how relevant that is.
<ironfroggy_LT> is there a base system image i can download and write to a partition myself?
<Lynoure> That person got that when he had burned his images on 650M CDs instead of 700M, resulting I guess in his case in some sort of install cd corruption
<Lynoure> ironfroggy_LT: I couldn't find one, sorry. I bet plenty of people have them, though
<ironfroggy_LT> i dont even know where to get 650 meg CDs these days
<ironfroggy_LT> or maybe there is an install program i could download and run from a non CD-boot environment?
<ubuntu> ok i let my kids play on computer and now it telling me no system disk am useing live cd atm is there a way to boot again?
<Lynoure> ubuntu: Should be as easy as normal booting. I've haven't used the live cd much, but I belived it is still k-menu->log out->restart
<ubuntu> i do but it tells me that i have no system disk and to insert one and press enter
<lwells> i just installed a new application, how do i get it to my program menu??
<isede> is there a way to use ATI USB TV adapter under kubuntu?
<luc45> ubuntu: does your livecd recongize the disk?
<lwells> I just installed the VMWare server
<Hawkwind> lwells: If you installed it with apt-get it should be there after a couple of minutes or so
<Hawkwind> lwells: You probably have to add it with something like kmenuedit
<Lynoure> ubuntu: did your kids by any chance change the bios setting to disallow booting from cd?
<lwells> I might not even have that installed
<ubuntu> no i rechecked the bios its normal so i used the cd to see if they messed up the hd but it looks normal
<Lynoure> ubuntu: hmm, are you having trouble booting with the live cd (sounded like it, but now I'm not sure anymore) or booting into installed kubuntu?
<ubuntu> booting into installed kubuntu
<Lynoure> ubuntu: try reinstalling grub
<lwells> where is kmenu edit
<Hawkwind> lwells: Install it, sudo apt-get install kmenuedit
<lwells> it says it installed already in Adept Manager
<ubuntu> haveing a senior moment on installing grub from live cd lol
<Hawkwind> lwells: Then from CLI type: kmenuedit
<Cntryboy> Anyone know why I can't get screen savers to work? After a certain amount of time it goes black screen and that is it
<lwells> CLI??
<Hawkwind> lwells: Command Line Interface, terminal, console, konsole
<Hawkwind> Whatever you wish to call it
<Lynoure> ubuntu: hmm, and I just woke up, too...
<lwells> k i got it
<lwells> Now I want to add the program to the menu
<ubuntu> gonna kick my gears in brb if this doesn't work hehe
<Hawkwind> lwells: It's probably in the menus somewhere.  I just don't know where since I don't use KDE.  I use Kubuntu but with E17 as my window manager
<timthelion> any thoughts on getting this to work in dapper? :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75443&highlight=suspend2
<Cntryboy> Anyone??
<timthelion> !suspend2
<ubotu> I know nothing about suspend2 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ChefWill> some program on my computer keeps trying to play a sound but its not playing, its just palying as a bleching sound.......anyone know how to find out which program is trying to play the sound?
<actinic> how can i have ubuntu boot to command prompt at start up?
<timthelion> !etc
<ubotu> I know nothing about etc - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Hawkwind> actinic: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=556.0
<Hawkwind> actinic: Read that post on my forums
<knapper> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<knapper> bLEH
<knapper> where can I get a list of the repositories to use? mine are all farked.
<actinic> tks hawkwind
<Hawkwind> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Hawkwind> actinic: No problem
<Hawkwind> knapper: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=545.0
<Hawkwind> knapper: Read that post on my forums :)
<timthelion> i
<posthuman> !museek
<ubotu> I know nothing about museek - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<_rince_> mrgn
<arso> hey guys
<arso> how can i manage the firewall
<WarOfAttrition> 1 way is firestarter
<Lux0r> quick question...Does kubuntu come on a live cd?
<arso> WarOfAttrition:  where is that
<WarOfAttrition> arso, install it through apt-get or synaptic
<arso> Lux0r:  yes
<arso> but doesnt linux have a built in firewall?
<WarOfAttrition> the linux kernel is it's own firewall, you just have to mess with the iptables, firestarter does some of that through a gui
<Lux0r> arso: do i just download the usual kubuntu package and burn it on a cd? (because that didn't work once before)
<arso> Lux0r:  it worked for me fine, then i permanently installed it thru the same cd a few days later
<arso> Lux0r:  it didnt work for a friend of mine tho, no idea y
<WarOfAttrition> Lux0r, you have to burn the iso as a cd image, not burn the iso as a file
<timthelion> A firewall blocks worms from comming though holes.  this flexible open source project fills holes as fast as any firewall would and the lack of holes unlike a firewall does not slow your system
<timthelion> the reson for a firewall is that it often takes ms a month to fill a hole when the firewall gets updates every week
<timthelion> linux fills holes within the hour sometimes.
<WarOfAttrition> in that case you're better off with a router firewall
<timthelion> warofattrition: in which case?/
<WarOfAttrition> timthelion, if you're that serious about protection
<timthelion> O i'm behind hardware.  and kubuntu
<jontec> I have a quick question, if I am in a certain directory and I issue a location reference will Konsole add the directory that I am in to the reference?
<jontec> Anyone here?
<unix_infidel> jontec: what do you mean a location reference/
<isede> how do i start a screensaver?
<timthelion> I get this whenever I try using wine:  Konsole is unable to open a PTY (pseudo teletype). It is likely that this is due to an incorrect configuration of the PTY devices. Konsole needs to have read/write access to the PTY devices.  specificaly I want to use this http://www.freewarefiles.com/downloads_counter.php?programid=13849
<jontec> root@Kubuntu-on-Tooth:/home/jontec/graphviz-1.10# ./configure includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.0.3/include
<isede> !screensaver
<ubotu> I know nothing about screensaver - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jontec> the /usr/lib/....
<jontec> part
<jontec> What I am trying to do is get this console program, an installation to locate my C headers? Something like that... I'm pretty sure gcc is installed, I checked in adept.
<jontec> So I used the location above (and checked in Konqueror) to see if they were there
<jontec> Gimme a sec and I will post to that text place on ubuntu if I can find it
<jontec> Sorry that took so long here is the link
<jontec> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18202
<jontec> I think after you read the bit of the readme I added and the ./configure part you'll understan what I mean a little better
<marcus___> can someone tell me where the theme installer is?/
<jontec> Menu>System Settings> Appearance I believe
<jontec> I'm a noob, so don't add too much value
<marcus___> thanks for trying
<timthelion> can anyone help me with this?  I get this whenever I try using wine:  Konsole is unable to open a PTY (pseudo teletype). It is likely that this is due to an incorrect configuration of the PTY devices. Konsole needs to have read/write access to the PTY devices.  specificaly I want to use this http://www.freewarefiles.com/downloads_counter.php?programid=13849
<jontec> timthelion:I know nothing at all, but I can help you research if you like, where've you looked and what release are you using?
<jontec> of Kubuntu I mean
<timthelion> googleing for such a long thing is hard. I am on dapper
<jontec> lol
<jontec> Have you tried the wikis? On Kubuntu and Ubuntu? But I guess google might look there as well...
<jontec> I know of a link to a guide on installing a lot of stuff on Dapper
<jontec> I'll see if it has anything about that
<timthelion> thanx
<jontec> it has something on the installation... if you are in the mood for installing it again O_o but it's not very detailed
<jontec> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_a_windows_emulator_.28Wine.29
<jontec> there's also a program that I read about a little bit ago that does a lot of the installation for you...
<jontec> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=177646
<timthelion> I did not realise wine was not installed
<jontec> If you mean it's packaged with Kubuntu, no... I don't believe...
<jontec> But you can download it? I didn't really understand what you were saying...
<timthelion> in konqueror there was an open in wine link.  typing apt-get install wine fixed the probelem
<jontec> oooo gotcha
<rene> good morning. i am trying to complete a fresh install with easyubuntu to install the missing stuff. it seems the plf repository which easyubuntu uses for multimedia capabilities is down. anyone else has this problem and solved it?
<jontec> I'm not sure if there are any real help people here right now... O_o
<jontec> hey wait, you may be able to try the #ubuntu channel
<rene> jontec you arent one of those "help people" ;)
<rene> ?
<jontec> nope
<jontec> lol
<rene> ok thx i ll try my luck over in #ubuntu
<jontec> k
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(jontec/#kubuntu) as in that package's installationd depends on the installation on all of the others?
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
<kraut> moin
<Lynoure> hmmm
<Lynoure> Looks worrysome.
<murtun> hey all
<murtun> quickquestion...
<murtun> I am on Fluxbox atm, but wen i use KDE it dosn't let me hitthe enter key, "executing commands, sending IM messages, breaking a line in a tezt editor"
<murtun> What should i do?
<murtun> Should i reinstall KDE?
<_JP> how do i find out / change "lock session" shortcut?
<_JP> *bling* nevermind :)
<_JP> it's funny how often you find the solution yourself right after posting a question somewhere
<link_36p> Funny how no ones in the channel :S
<link_36p> lol
<kitababe> er det noen her
<I_Eat_Plastic> avi.. video.. wont play. help please.
<dirjob> Hey
<thyko> how do i make my boot console have colors?
<thyko> when the drivers are loading and stuff?
<lars> Hi.. anyone here with a lot of time to spend on a total kubuntu-newbie..?
<Breadmachine> lars: im no expert, but i can try and help
<Breadmachine> lars; you still there buddy?
<lars> breadmachine.. yeah, just away a sec..
<Breadmachine> lars: well, lets see if I can help ya out
<lars> breadmachine.. and I'd be really happy if you'd try to help me..*G*
<Breadmachine> crap. now i have a problem again!!!
<Breadmachine> lars: go for it, the only stupid question is the unasked kind
<Breadmachine> !resfix
<ubotu> I know nothing about resfix - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<lars> Well I tried to install kmplayer, but soehow I got lost in a looong line opf dependencies, among which I cannot find some.. i.e. the dpkg=>1.13.20
<Breadmachine> lars: wow.....ummmm....im not really a media guy...im not sure if i can help after all...
<Breadmachine> anyone?
<lars> Is it a common problem, that a program depends on another, which is depending on two more, which then again requests 4 others, who thennnnn *big sigh* ?
<word> ummm..not really....but if it does happen the ammount of packages shouldn't be 'too' significant
<lars> Well, I've tried to write down just some of the dependencies, and I've reached 122 so far..
<lars> but to ask another Q in the same line.. Do you know of any guide to configuring things in kubuntu ?
<lars> anyone ?
<Lynoure> lars: if you are doing a big upgrade, yp, that happens
<lars> "Big upgrade", I simply (??) tried to get the kmplayer..
<Lynoure> lars: and you have kubuntu already?
<lars> Yep.. installed it yestoday..-so I'm a total newbie..
<Lynoure> lars: if not, kmplayer might pull all the kde stuff it thinks it needs, a lot, that is. I'm not on my kubuntu machine now, so cannot do apt-get simulation to compare.
<lars> Ok ay, but then I read from your answe, that kmplayer IS a 'tough case'..?
<lars> Then I might try to try it out with something less difficult, just to get the hang of it
<Gioacchino> hello !
<ttalbert45a_22> salut
<lars> Would you happen to know of a 'configuration guide' for i.e. pearl, cpio, make and binutils..?
<Gioacchino> I havr a problrm when I login  on kubuntu it tell me
<Gioacchino> the process for media died unespectli
<Gioacchino> and
<Gioacchino> the provess for file died unespectli
<ttalbert45a_22> personnene parle franais ici ?
<Gioacchino> and I can't see the file on the desktop
<Gioacchino> ttalbert45a_22:  je parle un pe francais
<ttalbert45a_22> voil mon pb : je suis Opra et quand je tchatte  fait des hieroglyphes
<ttalbert45a_22> salut Gioacchino
<Gioacchino> salut ttalbert45a_22 je suis italien
<Kwukki> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Kwukki> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ttalbert45a_22> merci
<Kwukki> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Gioacchino> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Gioacchino> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ubuntu> just want to say that Kubuntu and Ubuntu rock! :)
<Kwukki> true
<Kwukki> :-)
<Kwukki> don't forget edubuntu and xubuntu h
<Gioacchino> !rck
<ubotu> I know nothing about rck - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Gioacchino> !rock
<ubotu> I know nothing about rock - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ubuntu> I've already installed Ubuntu, and now I'm testing Kubuntu  lol
<weedar> I'm experiencing choppy mp3 playback - any ideas what might be causing this?
<Jack1> hi imbrandon thx it worked fine
<Jack1> imbrandon the only prob is that the mouse icon (if its pointed on amarok somewhere) shivers very much
<cristiano> hello i have found a mdf image which has been splitted in .md0 and md1, do u know hot to rebuild them?
<h3sp4wn> cristiano: use cat
<cristiano> hi h3sp4wn
<cristiano> i've got a prob with it
<h3sp4wn> what do you mean ?
<Jack1> h3sp4wn do u have a clue how to listen to the rpm files on the amazon shop site?
<cristiano> the mdf file has been splitted in mds, mdf, md0 and md1 files
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: no
<cristiano> so i have to rebuild them to obtain a gain a full mdf file before converting it to ISO and opening it
<Jack1> <h3sp4wn>oki thx however i once found a how to but didnt find again
<h3sp4wn> custriano: use cat - cat file.md0 > file.mdf - then cat file.md1 >> file.mdf etc etc
<cristiano> ah thx! i'll try h3sp4wn :)
<cristiano> i was even trying to download nero for linux wondering if it was able to handle file like that ^^
<h3sp4wn> custriano: the first file you use > - the second you use >>
<cristiano> however looks like cat is working, never thought about using cat in this way
<cristiano> ok h3sp4wnso i have these 3 files, mdf, md0 and md1
<cristiano> i did now "cat file.md0>file.mdf"
<cristiano> then i'll do "cat file.md1>>file.mdf" right?
<h3sp4wn> cat file.md0 >> file.mdf
<h3sp4wn> Then that should be complete
<cristiano> ah so i have to use ">>" not ">"?
<h3sp4wn> > overwrites (or creates the file) >> add's to the file that is already there
<cristiano> mmmm h3sp4wn sorry but i didn't understand very well :(
<h3sp4wn> cristiano: But did it work ?
<cristiano> the first one yes
<h3sp4wn> cristiano: What do you mean ?
<cristiano> i'm now doin "cat file.md1>>file.mdf"
<cristiano> i mean i've already done "cat file.md0>file.mdf"
<h3sp4wn> cristiano: The first one you could just have used cp (its just so you don't overwrite the source files)
<cristiano> ok now even "cat file.md1>>file.mdf" has been completed
<cristiano> ah
<h3sp4wn> If that doesn't work I don't know how to do it (know nothing about the format)
<cristiano> ok i try converting the mdf into ISO and seing if that worked ^^
<cristiano> h3sp4wn: looking good about the conversion in ISO with Kiso
<cristiano> damn it says that the iso image seems not to be valid...:(
<cristiano> uff i better try to find the same file but in another image file
<Jack1> amarok causes really high cpu loads should i install kdemultimedia?
<crazy_penguin> Good day all!
<ajay_> hey crazy_penguin
<nolte> moin cp
<insanekane> ajay_: indian ?
<ajay_> insanekane: yupps
<ajay_> u?
<insanekane> yeah me too
<ajay_> UCOOOOOOOOl
<ajay_> insanekane: come to #worlddomination
<Philip5> ajay_: hehe, what kind of channel is that? :)
<ajay_> Philip5: u r welocme too :)
<Philip5> ajay_: are you sure?
<ajay_> absolutely
<grothesk> Hi there!
<mattiM> hi
<grothesk> Where do I find k3b 0.12.16 for kubuntu Dapper?
<grothesk> Am I missing a repo or is there no 0.12.16 out?
<mattiM> well just check www.k3b.org there is no package I now of but you might be able to compile it from source
<mattiM> http://k3b.plainblack.com/installation here is the instruction
<easynintendo> can someone help me?
<easynintendo> i need to mount a drive and give a non root user permission to use the drive
<easynintendo> hello?
<grothesk> easynintendo: How is it set up in your fstab?
<easynintendo> it isnt
<easynintendo> i just added the drive to my system
<easynintendo> and i dont even know the partitioning layout of it
<easynintendo> its /dev/hda though
<grothesk> ? When there is not entry in fstab, then your user won't be able to mount it...
<easynintendo> well i dont know the partitioning layout to add it to fstab
<grothesk> easynintendo: fdisk -l
<easynintendo> ok so how do i add an entry into fstab
<easynintendo> and also how do i make it automatically mount during boot?
<grothesk>  /dev/hdaX       /MOUNTPOINT           ext3    defaults        0       2
<easynintendo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<alessandro> Hi
<easynintendo> its not ext3
<easynintendo> its NTFS
<grothesk> Than chenge it accordingly...
<grothesk> It was an example out of my fstab.
<alessandro> where do APT store the file after and before installation procedure?
<easynintendo> i dont even know how to get into it to edit it
<easynintendo> im not good with the commandline
<easynintendo> :
<easynintendo> :(
<grothesk> alessandro: /var/cache/apt/
<grothesk> easynintendo: Get some basic knowledge... ;-)
<alessandro> grothesk - Thank you
<easynintendo> all my handbooks on learning linux are on that drive though:(
<easynintendo> http://pastebin.ca/90144
<easynintendo> can you tell me what i need to add and how to add it using that?
<grothesk> easynintendo: Get a REAL book. Made out of dead wood, you know. ;-)
<easynintendo> um i dont have money :(
<easynintendo> thats why im using linux cuz its free
<roger> too many usability issues with linux. use windows
<easynintendo> i cant afford windows:(
<omeow> poor you
<grothesk> Do you need every partition?
<easynintendo> yes
<grothesk> I don't have Windows.
<grothesk> BTW: You are telling me, you do not have money for windows, but on /hda1 is a bootable windows partition?
<easynintendo> its broken
<easynintendo> i need the files cuz windows wont boot on it:(
<easynintendo> it was from another computer
<pautallada> hi, why does kubuntu ask for user password to execute openoffice writer?
<pautallada> i dont want to exec it as root
<pautallada> what have I done wrong?
<grothesk> easynintendo: /dev/hdxy  /mountpoint   ntfs  users,umask=022   0 0
<grothesk> Try that one.
<easynintendo> um ?
<grothesk> Enter it in your fstab.
<easynintendo> how?
<grothesk> And change the mount point.
<easynintendo> change it to what?
<grothesk> Where you want it to appear in your tree.
<easynintendo> um im confused :(
<grothesk> easynintendo: /dev/hdxy  /home/windows   ntfs  users,umask=022   0 0
<grothesk> That would make it appear in /home/windows.
<easynintendo> um
<easynintendo> o
<easynintendo> im still confused
<easynintendo> :(
<easynintendo> im new to linux:(
<grothesk> easynintendo: Obviously... *g*
<grothesk> easynintendo: ALT-F2
<easynintendo> um?
<easynintendo> ok?
<easynintendo> it wants to know what command to run
<grothesk> Then 'kdesu kate /etc/fstab'
* eliadosom is away: Away at the moment
<alessandro_> Can I clear apt cache during system update? (my disc is full!!)
<easynintendo> nothing happened after it asked for my password:(
<grothesk> easynintendo: Than you had a typo.
<easynintendo> ok it came up now what do i do?
<grothesk> You are in fstab now?
<easynintendo> yes
<grothesk>  /dev/hda1  /mountpoint   ntfs  users,umask=022   0 0
<easynintendo> http://pastebin.ca/90151
<easynintendo> is whats in there
<easynintendo> its different to what u said to do
<easynintendo> :(
<grothesk> Sure...
<grothesk> There is /hdd already in there.
<grothesk> But hda is missing.
<easynintendo> hdd is where my linux and other windows that doesnt work is
<grothesk> But fdisk told something different.
<easynintendo> ?
<grothesk> And you said that hda ist the one you want to mount...
<pautallada> sorry, its my fault, all resolved
<pautallada> bye
<easynintendo> im confused :(
<grothesk> Sorry, I have to leave.
<grothesk> Maybe someother is willing to help you...
<ChandlerBing> i have a breezy maschine and the display section in system settings -> hardware is missing
<ChandlerBing> i cant configure the power down for the displays
<ChandlerBing> any ideas?
<ravermeister> hello can anybody explan me why i can'g get libvisual support for amarok (1.4.1) in dapper?
<mihai> ?
<ravermeister> i've found this in the internet, but is it still not solved?
<ravermeister> http://www.mail-archive.com/kubuntu-bugs%40lists.ubuntu.com/msg08508.html
<ravermeister> please help me....
<raymond__> with what?
<ravermeister> i can'g get libvisual support for amarok (1.4.1) in dapper?
<ravermeister> http://www.mail-archive.com/kubuntu-bugs%40lists.ubuntu.com/msg08507.html
<ravermeister> this is what i've foiund
<ravermeister> but does the bug still exists or is it solved??
<raymond__> do you have al updtes?
<raymond__> my amarok is working fine and i have dapper
<ravermeister> do you have libvisual support??
<raymond__> yes
<ravermeister> which version do you have...
<ravermeister> sure libvisual not xmms?
<raymond__> 1.4.0
<raymond__> sorry no it isn't working
<raymond__> euhm
<ravermeister> :)
<ravermeister> i'm very sad about it
<BKaj> howdy
<niki> Hello
<BKaj> hi niki
<niki> can you tell me how to install programs to Kubuntu Linux
<niki> sorry me for my bad englifh
<Hobbsee> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<niki> but I`m from Bulgaria
<[Nirvana] > Open the start menu, go to System, and click adept package manager
<niki> and I don`t speak it verry well
<BKaj> well, you can use ADEPT, in the menu in "System"
<niki> thanks
<niki> I`ll try
<BKaj> and also there is another that you can install thru ADEPT Package Manager and it's called SYNAPTIC Package Manager
<[Nirvana] > do you want a bulgrarian translation for your system?
<niki> I think no
<niki> I`m trying to install skype
<[Nirvana] > well, if you ever want to, the package language-support-bg and language-pack-bg
<niki> but I don`t know where can I get it
<niki> and how to install
<[Nirvana] > skype however, can be easily installed using easyubuntu: http://easyubuntu.frecontrib.org
<[Nirvana] > oh sorry
<[Nirvana] > misspelt the link
<[Nirvana] > http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<coretti> qualcuno parla italiano?
<[Nirvana] > #kubuntu-it
<[Nirvana] > coretti, vai alla #kubuntu-it
<[Nirvana] > (means go to, I don't know Italian)
<niki> ok
<niki> can you give me language-pack-bg
<[Nirvana] > niki:
<[Nirvana] > sudo apt-get install language-pack-bg language-support-bg     << enter that in a terminal
<[Nirvana] > ^^ In the konsole I mean, go to Start > System > Konsole and enter that
<[Nirvana] > niki: did my message get thru?
<niki> yes
<niki> thanks
<niki> :)
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu meeting in 5 minutes #kubuntu-meeting
<Riddell> err, no
<Riddell> #ubuntu-meeting
<[Nirvana] > hehe
<gnuton> Hi all!
<BKaj> Is there a video decode encode program similar to nero vision , available for converting burning video files ?
<gnuton> BKaj- ffmpeg?
<gnuton> BKaj: but it works only in textual mode!
<BKaj> no I'm a still anoob and used to using windows so , konsole based cmds are still difficult for me
<[Nirvana] > gnuton: yes, but it's still good, just read the man page (man ffmpeg after you install it) and you will learn all about it
<gnuton> [Nirvana] : i think that exist more gui for it (sorry for my bad english! :/ ), and it's really easy to use :)
<[Nirvana] > there's kino, but that's just to edit I believe
<omeow> Have a look here, http://kde-apps.org/index.php?xcontentmode=221 BKaj.
<[Nirvana] > omeow: bad link? what's the prog. called?
<omeow> It's not a program. It's a catagory.
<gnuton> yes kino is a non linear editor, i think that ffmepg is the best tool for encode/decode video/audio.
<jake> hey, I have a question about partitions
<[Nirvana] > try kmedia factory, it might provide a gui, but the damn previews aren't loading
<MehAdult> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jake> Hehe, alright then. IN short, I have no idea how partitions work. I have an XP Disk an I was wondering if I could have a partition with windows on (yuck) but keep Kubuntu as my main OS
<MehAdult> Yes you can.
<MehAdult> Install winblows first then linux
<[Nirvana] > !partition
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<MehAdult> Otherwise you'll have bootloader issues (you can reinstall linux afterward without deleting data)
<jake> You need to do windows first? bugger
<[Nirvana] > you can do it the other way as well
<MehAdult> Yeah it's easier
<[Nirvana] > as long as you have a live cd
<jake> Hmmm
<MehAdult> And on linux partitions are usually found in /dev/ under hda1, hda2, hdb1, hdb2... or sda for sata/usb
<MehAdult> I think
<MehAdult> It might be slightly different for sda
<jake> Hmmm
<MehAdult> Then you mount them using the mount command, then umount when done.
<MehAdult> ALWAYS umount before removing a drive (even cds)
<jake> Things would be so much easier if  EA made heir games for Linux...
<MehAdult> Ahh
<jake> I think I'm gonna leave Windows to my brother's Box's and keep my laptop as it is
<ranunculoid> To whom do I report a memory leak in X?
<[Nirvana] > ranunculoid: launchpad?
<[Nirvana] > http://launchpad.net
<[Nirvana] > go to ubuntu, find the X pkg, report a bug
<ranunculoid> Thanks [Nirvana] 
<ranunculoid> [Nirvana] : I'm a newb at this stuff: what do I say in the description? Do I have to give memory adresses or other stuff I dont know how to do?
<jake> It really bugs me, it wouldn' be dificult for a games company to release their games for Linux as well as windows and mac, and it would only expand their market. I really don't see the point of not doing it
<ranunculoid> It would be difficult
<[Nirvana] > give a readout of the memory it uses
<ranunculoid> How do I do that [Nirvana] ?
<[Nirvana] > like, use top (terminal proc. manager)
<[Nirvana] > or use ps aux |grep x
<ranunculoid> Ok i'll use the second one. Now to replicate the bug :-D
<coretti> #kubuntu.it
<LuisMendes> how can I install 'libxine-extracodecs'? this isn't available in Adept
<coretti> #kubuntu_.it
<ranunculoid> LuisMendes: It is for me
<coretti> chi parla italiano?
<ranunculoid> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ranunculoid> :)
<ranunculoid> LuisMendes: Are you using the multiverse repos?
<LuisMendes> oh well.. and how can I install the libxine-extracodecs? :)
<sal> Hello, i would like to know how to change the rotation of my ATI driver using buntu. Thank you.
<LuisMendes> ranunculoid, let me check
<ranunculoid> "apt-get install libxine-extracodecs" works for me
<nolte> Are the kubuntu ubuntu and ubuntu-server using all the same kernel version ?
<LuisMendes> ranunculoid, I don't see multiverse in my repos list.. how can I add it?
<ranunculoid> I'll pm you my sources list and just copy it into yours
<gnuton> there is a good ftp client for kde?
<[Nirvana] > kbear
<gnuton> kbear crash when i drag & drop directory :(
<Ash-Fox> gnuton, check the bugzilla for that project?
<gnuton> Ash-Fox, ok !
<Ash-Fox> If it's not there, you can submit a bug report on it. :)
<gnuton> mmm i think that kio_ftp in konqeuror is better! =)
<gnuton> i've a question, is possible (and safe!) recompile the kdelibs & kdebase with -03 optimization?
<larson9999> on a default kubuntu dapper installation, what do you need to do the get you supported dvd drive to work?  and why doesn't it get an entry in fstab?
<thoreauputic> gnuton: and get .003 % faster performance? What about "prelink"
<gnuton> thoreauputic: ok!
<thoreauputic> :)
<bingbonglalapum> hi
<bingbonglalapum> Can someone tell me what the program Katapult does in Kubuntu? When I start it a nice looking icon is displayed and then nothing happens. Please help
<Kwukki> same problem :-s
<ajayc> hey BKaj
<gnuton> bingbonglalapum: katapult is orrible! :P
<bingbonglalapum> gnuton: what does it do?
<ranunculoid> Yeah what's Katapult for?
<Kwukki> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=33985
<gnuton> i think that popupEcecuteCommand of kdesktop (SuSE version) is very better!
<thoreauputic> apt-cache show katapult   ;p
<bingbonglalapum> Kwukki: thoreauputic, thanks a lot
<Kwukki> no, thanks to profoX` @ #ubuntu-nl
<ranunculoid> Why use katapult when you can just press alt f2 and launch from there?
<Kwukki> i knox
<Kwukki> a  nice gui?
<gnuton> nice? :P
<ranunculoid> For like 1.25 seconds
<Kwukki> a non-command line gui
<gnuton> a fake trasparent is not a nice gui
<bingbonglalapum> I wonder when the good guys at KDE are going to roll out ver 4.0... I am not getting any sleep thinking about it.
<KDEfanboy> if there's a money pool going around, put me down for Jan 07
<grothesk> Where do I get emovix for Dapper?
<serenity> i installed jre, but azureus do not start. It says "java not found". How activate it?
<grothesk> serenity: Was does 'java -version' tell you?
<h3sp4wn> serenity: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<serenity> not found, but in adept it is marked as installed
<serenity> h3sp4wn: i selected my java version, but java -version says "not found"
<BKaj> try synaptic
<h3sp4wn> serenity: Are you using the java in multiverse or using java-package ?
<serenity> multiverse
<serenity> sun-jre
<h3sp4wn> Installed with apt-get or aptitude (adept won't let you accept the license as far as I know)
<serenity> aptitude
<Chameleon22> trying to add kqemu as a device, manually it works fine(mknod /dev/kqemu;mknod /dev/kqemu c 250 0;chmpd 666). When I add kernel module to /etc/modules and following rule KERNEL="kqemu", NAME="%k" GROUP="kqemu", MODE="0660" (group exists)  to /etc/udev/rules.d/... and reboot I still dont get the damn device generated. Any ideas?
<h3sp4wn> Chameleon22: Have you added anything to /etc/modprobe.d ?
<Chameleon22> h3sp4wn, no i have not
<h3sp4wn> Chameleon22: I have 'options kqemu major=0' in /etc/modprobe.d/kqemu
<Chameleon22> h3sp4wn, do you also have it in /etc/udev and /etc/modules or modprobe is the only place ?
<Ash-Fox> God, my ISP is just sucking for DNS these days *sets up bind*
<h3sp4wn> Chameleon22: And 'KERNEL=="kqemu", SYMLINK="qvm86", MODE="0666"' in /etc/udev/rules.d/90-kqemu.rules
<Chameleon22> h3sp4wn, whats qvm86?
<h3sp4wn> Chameleon22: I don't know but I found some doc's buried away somewhere that said that was the way to do it
<gnuton> Bye all!
<Chameleon22> h3sp4wn, and it works fine?
<h3sp4wn> Chameleon22: Yep
<Chameleon22> h3sp4wn, okies cool, time to give that a whirl - thank you
<h3sp4wn> Chameleon22: I still have to have kqemu in /etc/modules though
<Chameleon22> yep
<h3sp4wn> Chameleon22: I don't know how to get it be autoloaded
<Chameleon22> eh above is good enough
<osh_> Is there something similar to gnomes "bug buddy" for KDE/Kubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> some programs offer to send a backtrace if they crash
<Ash-Fox> Ack, where does one set manually the nameservers? I thought it was /etc/named.conf ?
<osh_> h3sp4wn: Sure but bug-buddy does a bit more doesn't it? I'm just curious because I think the bug-buddy is a great idea.
<osh_> Ash-Fox: /etc/nsswitch.conf  IIRC.
<osh_> Ash-Fox: No, sorry. /etc/resolv.conf
<h3sp4wn> osh_: I don't know I think it could be a bad idea if it did not have provisions for people writing bug reports which don't have enough information
<osh_> Ash-Fox: Both nameserver related though.
<Ash-Fox> osh_, ah! thankyou!
<Thazza> Hey All
<Thazza> Can anyone help me with a simple mounting drive issue??
<osh_> h3sp4wn: How does the gnome ppl do it? Is it useful to them?
<osh_> Thazza: probably.
<Thazza> osh_: Tar.. I am trying to mount another linux har drive.
<Thazza> osh_: Yet no matter what i try and do, only root can read this drive.. Which is not helpful for sharing.
<osh_> Thazza: You mount it from /etc/fstab?
<h3sp4wn> osh_: I don't know maybe it is - also bug reports won't even be considered (for the kernel anyway) if you are using binary blobs in it
<Thazza> osh_: I have been using the command. "mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt"
<ryanakca> why is adept_notifier taking up 45% cpu & 10%MEM?
<Thazza> osh_: Well no.. it is only a tempoary drive in the machine, so i didn't think i needed to add it to fstab
<osh_> Thazza: Try the option -o user
<Thazza> osh_: it just errors
<Thazza> osh_: tells me i am using wrong fs. yet if i remove the -o user, it will mount fine, yet only root can read it.
<osh_> Thazza: What kind of fs is it? Try -o user,ext3 (or whatever fs you have)
<Thazza> osh_: Ok i feel like an idiot now.
<Thazza> osh_: i was replacing user with a username. LOL fixed. Thank you.
* Thazza hides away, feeling like an novice.
<osh_> Thazza: no problem.
<osh_> Thazza: We all make stupid misstakes. I turned off the pwr to my TP9400-JBOD while before shutting down the fileserver. Not my finest hour either.
<osh_> Thazza: and the switch is -t ext3 to specify fs-type.
<osh_> Thazza: if needed.
<tjeerd> im a new beginner in kubuntu someone who ken help  me to make my kubuntu better?
* osh_ thinks most of these things should be availible through gui-tools.
<ryanakca> tjeerd: how... look, apps, what?
<diezare> Guys, when i try to rune guarddog it gives me an error message stating that I can't use all of it's features since I don't have administrator privilages, is their a way which I can get to administrator mode throughit?
<osh_> diezare: kdesu guarddog?
<diezare> wut?
<diezare> i tried it, it sasy cann't connect to xserver
<ryanakca> go alt-f2, and type this in:  kdesu guarddog
<osh_> diezare: dunno what guarddog is but if you can start it on the command-line then prepend it with kdesu to have it run as root. that should fix the permissions problems.
<diezare> Oh! it works now, thanks alot.
<skavenge> im at wits end trying to compile a kde app, Qt and all its headers and libraries claim they are installed and no ./configure will find Qt .. can anyone help?
<omeow> Did you install the meta package kde-devel?
<skavenge> checking ..
<skavenge> seems im missing some parts so it yes, installing now
<ajayc> crazy_penguin: welcome!
<imbrandon> skavenge, " sudo apt-get build-dep kdelibs4-dev " will get the required stuff too
<skavenge> imbrandon: i think ive done that one will check after this installs
<imbrandon> skavenge, what are you compliing , why not install from the repos ?
<omeow> ten bux betting that there isn't an ubuntu package for whatever he's trying to install.
<skavenge> i would if there was one, i want kemulator, a emu frontend, or ksnes9x .. i dont see any gui frontends for kde in the repos ;/
<gnomefreak> he said its not in repos when i asked yesterdya
<omeow> toldddddddd
<imbrandon> omeow, thats real helpfull ;)
<skavenge> kemulator should be in the repos, cool program the frontends -alot- of emulators at the same time
<h3sp4wn> skavenge: ever used advancemenu ?
* omeow hands imbrandon his anime smiley.
<h3sp4wn> skavenge: advancemame and advancemenu are the best mame frontends I think
<imbrandon> h3sp4wn, those dont look like snes front ends nor kde ones
<skavenge> h3sp4wn: mame only though?
<h3sp4wn> imbrandon: true - but I think I should make packages of them
<imbrandon> have at it ;)
<imbrandon> hehe
<h3sp4wn> skavenge: Best snes emulator is zsnes - the WIP builds are alot faster in high res
<skavenge> kemulator will do snes9x, dgen, FCE, etc
<imbrandon> h3sp4wn, snes9x is good to
<skavenge> i severly dislike zsnes, it is very buggy for me, crashes often
<skavenge> ive not had that problem with snes9x
<imbrandon> skavenge, me also
<h3sp4wn> imbrandon: I find it doesn't work well at 1280 by 1024
<imbrandon> h3sp4wn, well znes dosent work at all on 3 or 4 boxes here
<h3sp4wn> imbrandon: using 1.42 or WIP 1.43 ?
<imbrandon> no idea , i like snesx so i stuck with it, far less bugs
<skavenge> *sigh* well getting kde-devel didnt help, it still cant find Qt ... unless i need to restart for something
<imbrandon> besides 1280 x 1024 snes gmes are kinda pointless ;)
<imbrandon> skavenge, sounds like a broken config script
<skavenge> everything else in ubuntu has gone golden i cant believe i cant get a simple app compiled .. id give money for a deb right now ;/
<skavenge> imbrandon: two of them give me the same error
<imbrandon> skavenge, whats the url for upstream ?
<h3sp4wn> imbrandon: You can use the high quality filters and make it look alot better - and it runs really fast
<skavenge> both cant find Qt, i was thinking it had been moved in ubuntu or something but people tell me no
<imbrandon> h3sp4wn, still pointless with 8 bit graphics
<h3sp4wn> imbrandon: My lcd panel needs to run at 1280 by 1024 or else it looks pants (as most do)
<skavenge> imbrandon: url for what?
<imbrandon> upstream kemulator
<h3sp4wn> imbrandon: Looks clearer than a real snes
<skavenge> imbrandon: i got it off kemulator.sourceforge.net
<imbrandon> h3sp4wn, thats the downfall of your lcd then ;)
<h3sp4wn> imbrandon: All lcd's look bad at anything other than their native resolution
<skavenge> kdelibs4-dev is installed too .. i really dunno whats wrong ;/
<imbrandon> i dident say install it i said build-dep it, hold on i'm going to look at it
<h3sp4wn> skavenge: its not been updated for 3 years
<skavenge> h3sp4wn: the program? yeah thats why i thought qt may be somewhere else now and its just not in the path but i cant get any verification of this from anyone
<imbrandon> skavenge, this is OLD , build dep on qt 2.2
<skavenge> imbrandon: i have all the Qt 1.x 2.x compat headers installed as well, this should still work, besides it cant find ANY version of Qt
<imbrandon> compat headers arent the same always ( look at qt 3 > qt4 ) functions renamed etc
<imbrandon> from like QTListBox to QT3ListBox
<imbrandon> etc
<skavenge> ;/ horrible frontend like gsnes9x in the repos and not one for KDE .. thats sad.
<imbrandon> skavenge, well if upstream would update this once a year or so atleaste i would package it
<imbrandon> but not as it
<imbrandon> is right now
<skavenge> *sigh* i guess im out of luck .. i wonder if its the age or if i can compile -anything- with Qt
<imbrandon> its the age
<imbrandon> i just tried it myself
<imbrandon> and i compile qt stuff every day
<skavenge> you got the same error imbrandon?
<imbrandon> thats how i know its looking for qt 2.2 ;P
<skavenge> well that makes me feel a little better at least its not something stupid im missing ;)
<skavenge> bummer i guess i run snes9x fron cli then
<skavenge> im sure ive got a gig of libs i dont even need now trying to get that to work hah
<Pupeno> the documentation /usr/share/doc/mysql-server-5.0/README.Debian.gz says that for setting up a MySQL cluster, the config file /etc/mysql/ndb_mgmd.cnf is needed but it says nothing about what it should contain. Is it the same as the config.ini described here: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/mysql-cluster-quick.html ?
<holotone> 'morning, ya'll
<holotone> Could someone tell me why I still get Gnome dialogue boxes everywhere (ie saving pictures from Firefox, etc..) when I am running Kubuntu?
<holotone> full disclosure: Installed Ubuntu, then apt get install kubuntu-desktop
<h3sp4wn> skavenge: configure.in needs to be fixed and then regenerated with autoconf
<skavenge> h3sp4wn: 'fixed'? i looked into ./configure but its beyond me honestly
<h3sp4wn> skavenge: you run autoconf configure.in to generate ./configure (it is for qt2)
<skavenge> how does configure.in need to be fixed though?
<holotone> Any ideas?
<Pupeno> holotone: maybe because you still have the firegox gnome integratio... try searching for it in the packages you have installed and uninstall it.
<holotone> if I uninstall it, will it default back to kde, or do I need to manually install that?
<slow-motion> hallo
<skavenge> h3sp4wn: do paths need to be changed or how does one fix configure.in?
<h3sp4wn> skavenge: configure.in uses the m4 macros to generate ./configure
<skavenge> h3sp4wn: i dont even know what that means i guess fixing is beyond me for now
<h3sp4wn> skavenge: It is also beyond me probably
<skavenge> h3sp4wn: oh well thanks for taking a look at it
<skavenge> if its that old i wonder how well it runs anyway
<skavenge> anyone know what this means - ** (process:18576): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<uwo> hi all - i would like to know, how i can "freeze" a certain package on adept ("lock version" on synaptic) to prevent it always wanting to be upgraded?
<Hawkwind> uwo: You can use dpkg to hold it so it doesn't get upgraded.  Not sure if you can do it within Adept or not
<Ash-Fox> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Ash-Fox> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<uwo> hawkwind - will that fool the adept notifier? how exactly do i do this on the ffmpeg package? (installed 1.cvxXXXXX, available 3.cvsXXX)
<charlie5> hullooo ...
<Ash-Fox> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
* charlie5 bought a new printer, his 1st ever ...
* charlie5 wonders if it is normal for the pages to stick together during biggish print jobs ?
<charlie5> did I buy a crock ? ... :)
<Ash-Fox> charlie5, ask your printer manufactorer about that.
<charlie5> Ash-Fox: good idea ... a bit OT sorry ... i just wondered if it was a usual thing
<Ash-Fox> No, not really normal at all. But your printer maker would know about specific printer models more than we would.
<charlie5> Ash-Fox: sure ... and thanks, i'll send them a query.
<matlec> hi
<charlie5> hi matlec
<matlec> where can I find the sources for kubuntu (I mean the kubuntu part only)?
<Jack1> hi imbrandon
<BKaj> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<BKaj> got that matlec?
<matlec> ubotu: I know, but kubuntu contains patches for kde...
<ubotu> I know nothing about I know, but kubuntu contains patches for kde... - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Jack1> imbrandon the amarok u gave me causes a high cpu load and the mouse icon shivers for some reason extremely..apart from that everything is fine
<matlec> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<h3sp4wn> matlec: just look in the archive they are available
<imbrandon> Jack1, well its a beta ;)
<matlec> h3sp4wn: thanks, I'll the a look at that
<matlec> h3sp4wn: are the sources in the archive current? ;-)
<Jack1> imbrandon sure a clue for the cpu load?
<weihello> hi, has anybody heard the BOLDTECH INC?
<imbrandon> Jack1, no idea, i just package amarok i dont develop it ;)
<imbrandon> Jack1, try #amarok though
<imbrandon> ;)
<h3sp4wn> matlec: debootstrap edgy for the latest ones
<Breadmachine> hi all
<matlec> h3sp4wn: is there no easier way?
<matlec> h3sp4wn: no svn, cvs or something?
<imbrandon> packages.ubuntu.com
<imbrandon> no svn or cvs
<matlec> :-(
<Breadmachine> im havin probs with my resolution again, i got the nvidia-glx drivers, and the restricted module, and the nvidia splash screen shows up, but i cant change my resolution at all!
<imbrandon> !xorg
<weihello> use eclipse local history....
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<weihello> matlec,  use eclipse local history....
<matlec> weihello: I don't use eclipse
<ryanakca> how do you make konqueror open text internally (in other words, without opening up an external text editor such as kate, kedit, etc)
<matlec> weihello: is eclipse the "default" ide for kubuntu development?
<matlec> weihello: can't send private messages due to server restrictions
<matlec> weihello: will register now :-)
<Pupeno> Any firewall configuring tools that support IPv6 ?
<serenity> hi
<serenity> is there a app for transcoding a dvd9 to dvd5? With gui
<Hawkwind> k9copy, and many others out there
<serenity> but all rely on the shell-tool transcode, yipp?
<skavenge> k9copy rips off a dvd9 straight to a dvd5 iso, pretty nice program
<Hawkwind> serenity: k9copy is extremely nice.  It's a GUI app that just works
<BKaj> cool , just installed k9copy...we'll see how good it is soon :)
<jontec> I'm having a problem with adept. How can I close all of the non-needed applications?
<jontec> You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<jontec> I know for a fact that I am not running one.
<jontec> I had a problem this morning with adept. I'm trying to get sun-java-bin and build-essentials.
<[GuS] > jontec,  thats is a know problem with dialog
<[GuS] > try to install it under konsole
<[GuS] > is about sun-java* packages
<jontec> I have all of the packages downloaded...
<jontec> will I have to install them again?
<jontec> I mean download
<[GuS] > if the are downloaded then kubuntu wil use them.....
<jontec> okay, thanks
<[GuS] > just install those under konsole
<[GuS] > sudo apt-get install package*
<[GuS] > or reinstall it
<[GuS] > sudo apt-get install package --reinstall
<king_diamond_20> hola
<[GuS] > Al king_diamond_20
<king_diamond_20> como tamos
<[GuS] > Sentados :P
<jontec> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<king_diamond_20> jaaa
<Zerb_Riss> is there a way to force my compiled Kopete packages to overwrite the apt package?
<[GuS] > yes jontec
<[GuS] > do that command
<[GuS] > sudo dpkg --configure -a
<king_diamond_20> en kubuntu puedo defragmentar el disco?
<[GuS] > because the install process was interrupted.
<raphink> king_diamond_20: por favor, /join #kubuntu-es
<[GuS] > king_diamond_20,  antes que nada este canal no es en spaol
<king_diamond_20> ok
<[GuS] > lo que dijo raphink  :P
<raphink> [GuS] : si, ya lo se :)
<raphink> jeje
<raphink> np ;)
<[GuS] > :P
<king_diamond_20> igual gracias
<king_diamond_20> chao
<jontec> so now what?
<Zerb_Riss> !kopete
<ubotu> kopete is Kopete 0.12 testing packages at http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kopete/
<[GuS] > jontec,
<[GuS] > please reinstall the package
<[GuS] > ti show you again java license
<[GuS] > to*
<jontec> using adept or Konsole?
<[GuS] > sudo apt-get install sun-java* --reinstall
<[GuS] > konsole
<h3sp4wn> jontec: sudo apt-get install --reinstall sun-java5-bin
<[GuS] > is the same h3sp4wn ... --reinstall could be at last.
<Zerb_Riss> is there a way to force my compiled Kopete packages to overwrite the apt package?
<h3sp4wn> [GuS] : Does he want the jdk ?
<Zerb_Riss> (in case anyone didn't see)
<[GuS] > <jontec> I had a problem this morning with adept. I'm trying to get sun-java-bin and build-essentials.
<jontec> it's working... and it went back to the prompt for me input a command.... so it's done?
<[GuS] > yes jontec
<[GuS] > i put sun-java* as example h3sp4wn , please read before asking me that :)
<h3sp4wn> [GuS] : sun-java* will install sun-java5-source sun-java5-jdk which he doesn't want
<[GuS] > i know, but he know what he want
<[GuS] > i just give as example
<h3sp4wn> people blindly copy examples often
<[GuS] > not all
<[GuS] > because i put "package" before.
<[GuS] > so was an example.
<jontec> okay, thanks, if that was all I had to do to setup build-essential as well, then I think it's done
<[GuS] > Good =)
<feydin> anyone got XGL on kubuntu & amd64 running?
<jontec> will I be able to run adept now? or is there something else that I have to fix?
<[GuS] > yes you could
<[GuS] > is just because in adept, has problem to show sun java license
<jontec> okay, thanks
<jontec> gotcha
<thor> hello
<hunter> after I installed my nvidia driver it was all working normally.. but then after I installed this program 3ddesktop nothing will work with the driver unless I open them throught a command-line
<hunter> why is that happening ?
<hunter> I checked my user permissions and the video group is added
<thor> hi there I am totaly new to kubuntu does any one know how I can install the kernel source so that I can install 3rd party drivers for my distribution you know like nvidia drivers and vmware and stuff like that
<hunter> doing a xterm -e <program-name> will work fine but just opening the program wont work properly
<h3sp4wn> thor: You should only need build-essential and the kernel headers
<h3sp4wn> !be
<ubotu> I know nothing about be - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<hunter> this is weird
<thor> ok so you say I just need to install b.e. and kernel headers
<thor> and then all the stuff will work
<hunter> thor: do a cat /proc/version to make sure what version you need to get of the heathers and stuff
<thor> from console right
<hunter> thor: yes
<thor> ok I got Linux version 2.6.15-23-386 (buildd@rothera) (gcc version 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)) #1 PREEMPT Tue May 23 13:49:40 UTC 2006
<hunter> so your kernel version is 2.6.15-23-386
<thor>  before doing this header and be  download
<h3sp4wn> thor: There has been some security updates since then - you may want to upgrade first
<thor> ok will do
<thor> should I just do a full upgrade with adept then
<hunter> then u can install the headers with a sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.15-23-386
<weihello> now i'm updating.... the newest kernel version is 2.6.15-24-386
<thor> thanks h3sp4wn you have helped alot
<weihello> there r many new updates
<weihello> 167M
<hunter> does anyone had this problem with nvidia ?
<skavenge> why would my opengl screensavers in KDE only run clipped in the upper 3rd of my screen? they were working fine in gnome ..? anyone seen this
<Jack1> imbrandon can i uninstall the beta version of amarok but keep the libvisual things and stuff to work with the 141 stable version?
<thor> going to upgrade untill later folks
<fred> skavenge: likely an issue with the graphic driver
<skavenge> its standard vesa
<fred> hmm you got X running as vesa, and got trouble displaying 3d ?
<fred> seems surprising. i dnt have any suggestion
<fred> isnt it very slow ? :)
<skavenge> no it flies, even the part of the screensaver i can see is fast but its just not near centered
<fred> ok you sure you run as vesa ? i mean 3d in vesa is very slow
<fred> "glxinfo | grep direct" <- run this without quote in a terminal
<fred> what does this answer ?
<skavenge> fred: direct rendering: Yes
<fred> this mean that it is not vesa :)
<ricardo> anybody using dlink DWL 650 pcmcia card?
<fred> so we come back to the 'fix the graphic driver' option :)
<skavenge> under 'Display' in kde thats what it says, 'vesa driver (generic)'
<fred> skavenge: i would say it is the bug in the display :)
<h3sp4wn> !fixres
<skavenge> yeah must be
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<skavenge> i just cat'd xorg.conf and its really running intel "i810"
<skavenge> its actually a i915
<h3sp4wn> skavenge: That fixvideoresolution has a bit specifically about intel chipsets
<fred> skavenge: it is an accelerated arch.
<skavenge> h3sp4wn: ill take a look thanks .. wierd that nothing else is messed up other than the screensaver
<h3sp4wn> skavenge: that 855resolution thing is for intel
<fred> skavenge: even other 3d stuff ?
<skavenge> i guess i dont really have anything else to test 3d with heh so i dunno
<h3sp4wn> skavenge: Try glxgears (if its smooth 3d is probably working)
<fred> h3sp4wn: he got DRI
<skavenge> 3479 frames in 5.0 seconds = 695.684 FPS thats what i got in glxgears .. and ive already got that package installed from the fixresolutionhowto page
<h3sp4wn> fred: I have dri enabled before and when you run glxgears X locks up
<thompa> when you install, if you have 2 hard drives, onw with xp, where does grub go?
<h3sp4wn> thompa: mbr is easiest
<h3sp4wn> thompa: /boot can be anywhere
<fred> h3sp4wn: ok
<skavenge> how can i check what color bit im running at?
<fred> skavenge: glxinfo tell you that somewhere, or xdpyinfo
<thompa> h3sp4wn: i already installed, am just curious, beacuse it set everything up
<thompa> i guess it installed grub to the windows hard drive
<thompa> does that make sense
<fred> or xwininfo :)
<fred> x is so simple :)
<thompa> h3sp4wn: my bios is set to boot hda1 first, ntfs, not hdb1 ext3, so did grub install to mbr on hda1?
<thompa> usually i had to edit grub first, sort of confused
<h3sp4wn> thompa: I would just install it to the mbr of hda
<thor> hi
<ramitin> hi
<ramitin> im having problem with newest fglrx
<ramitin> i was wondering if i could use fglrx packet from old ubuntu Breezy
<ramitin> would that be possible?
<thompa> h3sp4wn: it did it automatically, without asking, so i can boot xp, very nice
<thor> I am about to install an upgrade but before I go and download 165 meg's worth of packeges is there no way i can keep them say for the next sytem I install
<sorush20> hi guys what is a very good back up tool for kde?
<thompa> just never saw that happen before, there was nothing extra to do if you have 2 hard drives
<thompa> konserve for backup
<thompa> sorush20: konserve sits in system tray, simple to use
<thor> so can anyone help
<thompa> sorush20: i use a usb device and just pull over /home/user directory every now and then, ipod works best for me
<ramitin> Can i use xorg-driver-fglrx from Breezy apt source to my Dapper installation?
<thompa> h3sp4wn: i thought i would have to boot off of the slave linux drive first, am i making sense?
<thor> I am about to install an upgrade but before I go and download 165 meg's worth of packeges is there no way i can keep them say for the next sytem I install
<VieLguS-KuTaS> ramitin: whats wrong with the last driver?
<thompa> su ubuntu is smart enough to install to the mbr of the correct drive
<ramitin> VieLguS-KuTaS, it wont display anything
<ramitin> and it makes my system crash
<VieLguS-KuTaS> ramitin: how did u install it?
<ramitin> like i should install it
<ramitin> it makes my system completely crash
<VieLguS-KuTaS> ramitin: which is?
<ramitin> wich is apt-get install and then nano xorg.conf
<ramitin> im now using the Driver "radeon"
<thompa> question, i have the 2nd hard drive that is ntfs, can i partition it to use half for file storage, and will i be able to access it?
<ramitin> wont let me get over 600 resolutions
<ramitin> i want some older fglrx
<Jack1> hi guys after upgrading to kubuntu 3.5.3 ..i use xsane (which worked fine with an epson scanner) i get every time when i do "scan" logged out..
<ramitin> VieLguS-KuTaS, is there any other driver than fglrx for ATI cards
<h3sp4wn> ramitin: r300 but it is very very unstable
<ramitin> anything other?
<VieLguS-KuTaS> ramitin: which guide did u use to install the driver?
<ramitin> my own guide
<ramitin> apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx and then i put it to xorg.conf
<ramitin> thats it
<ramitin> VieLguS-KuTaS, you can show me guide
<ramitin> so i can look if theres anything other
<ramitin> its very hard to navigate in internet with this reslution
<ramitin> 600x400
<VieLguS-KuTaS> ramitin: um , no , its not gonna work like that
<ramitin> oh
<ramitin> can you show me a guide :O
<ramitin> im sorry its just so impossible to try lookin myself :D
<VieLguS-KuTaS> yeah , in a sec
<thor> hi
<skavenge> man cant get translucency to work for windows gives me 'composite extension not found' or something like that when x boots
<VieLguS-KuTaS> ramitin: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<BKaj> ramtin, right click on the panel below, then click on configure panel and make it "tiny", now you'll see the apply and next buttons on the program
<VieLguS-KuTaS> ramitin: if you get errors , try uninstalling what u installed first
<ramitin> yea ok
<BKaj> then go to system settings and setup your screen resolution in admin mode
<BKaj> dunno why the 600x480 is the default resolution on some cards ...bloody ridiculous cuz ya can't see the next and install buttons
<Jack1> is there a different xsane version for kde 3.5.3? I MEAN HIGHER THAN 0.97?
<NoDgr> Jack1: http://www.archlinux.org/packages/search/?q=xsane
<NoDgr> lol,wrong tab,soz
<makubex> HELLO
<makubex> :D
<tackat> does anyone have tipps how to get the NETGEAR WG511T running :) ?
<Chubs> Hi evry1
<boldii> hi
<boldii> if I want to launch a certain shell command after X has already started up via kdm where should I put this command?
<Ash-Fox> boldii, in konsole
<Ash-Fox> boldii, or if you're not logged in, ctrl + alt + f1
<Ash-Fox> and login there using the console (ctrl alt f7 to switch back)
<boldii> Ash-Fox: thanks for that, but I wanted to do it automatically after every boot.
<BKaj> what's the best utility for erasing dvds ?
<Wolfpaw> hi there
<Chubs> Ummm  I have a Gigabite wirelees PCMCIA card, how do I get it to work on Kabuntu ?
<Ash-Fox> boldii, hmm, well, it would have to be init 3 has been reached obviously... I'm not really aware of a *easy* way todo it. But you could make a daemon script in /etc/init.d (I'm sure there are others ways, but I can't recall them right now) which starts up last after kdm has been started I suppose :/
<Wolfpaw> hmm...seems that I am not the only one who discovers problems with setting up wlan... ^^
<Ash-Fox> I just stuck my card in and it worked :P
<Ash-Fox> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<BKaj> !erase dvd
<ubotu> I know nothing about erase dvd - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Ash-Fox> I can help you if it's a countrycode related issue.
<Wolfpaw> hmm....my problem is that my longshine with TNETW1130 chipset is recognized....but there is no connection
<Chubs> But Kubuntu tells me no PCMCIA Devices found  :S
<Ash-Fox> Wolfpaw, tried using the wireless assistant?
<Ash-Fox> Chubs, you probably don't have the proprietory kernel modules installed
<Ash-Fox> or do they call it 'restricted'
<Chubs> But I DL the newest Kabuntu
<Ash-Fox> Chubs, so?
<Ash-Fox> restricted, multiverse, proprietory things aren't included because of legal issues
<Wolfpaw> an assistant....I didnt find an assistant...how to translate that into english ^^
<Ash-Fox> That's why you need to manually add the soruces and install them
<Chubs> Hey I'm new to this OS :(
<Ash-Fox> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Ash-Fox> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs contains documentation on setting specific wi-fi addapters.
<Wolfpaw> I opened this system configuration.....and network-config
<Ash-Fox> Wolfpaw, goto K -> Internet -> Wireless assistant
<Wolfpaw> ok...I didnt see it....better should buy me some glasses ^^
<Wolfpaw> but also another question
<Wolfpaw> do I have to use the ACX100 drivers?
<Wolfpaw> found on http://acx100.erley.org/
<ShuT-> can anyone check this logfile: http://www.pastebin.be/1360/ that's what i get when i try to install apollo
<Ash-Fox> Wolfpaw, if your system already detected the wi-fi card, no.
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
<kosh> BKaj: erasing a rewritable dvd? tools format dvd+=rw
<Pupeno> In which file should I configure global environment variables such as EDITOR ?
<BKaj> tools?
<BKaj> kosh: tools ?
<Chubs> This may sound stupid but how do I become "root" in the Konsole ?
<timthelion> sudo
<h3sp4wn> Cubs: sudo -i
<timthelion> sudo -s to stay
<Chubs> thanks
<timthelion> sudo if you just type one command
<timthelion> so sudo apt-get install watever
<timthelion> but you can use sudo -s if you don't want to type sudo over and over again
<BKaj> ok, I'll ask again ...how to erase a dvd+rw ?
<timthelion> no clue
<invazor> with k3b
<timthelion> have you looked in k3b
<invazor> theres a option
<invazor> erase dvd
<BKaj> nopewhere invazor
<timthelion> tools menu
<BKaj> can only find formatdvd and it won't do it
<timthelion> format dvd-rw maybe?
<timthelion> what happens when you try?
<Ash-Fox> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<timthelion> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/K3BHowto
<invazor> $ sudo umount /dev/cdrom
<Ragol> hi, I'm trying to get vmware-player to work...
<invazor>  cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom blank=all
<Ragol> of course from the most current debs in dapper
<BKaj> whok, had to force it to format
<bob_> i need to change resolution from 640x480
<bob_> how?
<Ragol> but when I install it (apt-get install vmware-player) it says after it has failed to start 'virtual machine monitor and virtual ethernet' "Module vmnet is not loaded. please verify..."
<Philip5> Ragol: and?
<Philip5> Ragol: so lod the vmnet kernel module
<Ragol> could it be that my kernel is 2.6.15-26 and the newest (is that a word?) headers for vmware are 2.6.15-25
<Ragol> oh
<Philip5> load
<Ragol> I tried to do that
<Ragol> $ sudo modprobe vmnet
<Ragol> FATAL: Module vmnet not found.
<BKaj> bob_: system settings/display/admin mode, find your monitor in the list
<bob_> but how do i change the res
<tackat> does anyone have tipps how to get the NETGEAR WG511T running :) ?
<bob_> that slider has 640x480.  end of list
<BKaj> you must have admin priveleges to change the res
<Philip5> Ragol: have you installed the vmware-player-kernel-modules with apt?
<Ragol> yup
<Ragol> as I said, I have 2.6.15-25 versio of modules, but my kernel is -26
<Philip5> Ragol: aha
<Ragol> could that be the reason?
<bob_> it won't let me enter admin mode
<bob_> where is it getting 640x480 from?!  its not in my xorg.conf
<Philip5> Ragol: yes... then you might have to install the vmware-player-kernel-source and build them
<Ragol> Philip5: yeah, just found that package
<thompa> !ntfs
<ubotu> !ntfs
<ubotu> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<dna_> Hello, how does samba file sharing work? I enabled it in system settings and shared a folder in my home dir but when I use my XP machine to browse my kubuntu machine it keeps asking for a username and password which I have never made any for samba and it is not my regular kubuntu login details either. Do I need to do something more?
<__mikem> !ntfs
<ubotu> !ntfs
<ubotu> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<__mikem> Thats weird
<bob_> so there is no way to change resolution using a GUI or CLI...
<bob_> *buntu = worthless...
<Ash-Fox> bob_, I can here. Guess it's just you.
<thompa> can i mount my ntfs partition even if its a second hard drive?
<BKaj> bob_: click on hardware, then admin mode , it'll ask for your pw and then to the far right slide over to the config button on monitor
<bob_> i really didn't want to install gentoo.  but its the only distro that consistently works.
<Ash-Fox> thompa, yep
<bob_> BKaj: no it doesn't
<__mikem> bob_ why do you think [u|ku|xu|edu|*] buntu is worthless
<bob_> no password
<thompa> Ash-Fox: is it possible to resize the ntfs (xp) so i can use some for storage, access from linux?
<Ash-Fox> thompa, it is, I would reccommend you do that within windows using partition magic however.
<thompa> Ash-Fox: or do i have to reboot from live
<bob_> __mikem: well, it never works out of box.  i always have to mess around with x11, and apt, and such to get a working install
<thompa> Ash-Fox: ok,
<__mikem> I never had any problems getting it to work out of the box
<bob_> and its overall unstable, especially if you use more then basic X11 features
<__mikem> besides, gentoo never works out of the box
<bob_> i just set kubuntu up for my parents because i figured it would work.
<Ash-Fox> Well, theres your problem, kubuntu doesn't use x11, it uses xorg :P
<__mikem> and, ubuntu is one of the most stable linux distrobutions I ever used
<bob_> Ash-Fox: heh,  good call.  it like you don't realize xorg is an x11 implementation
<thompa> Ash-Fox: my second hard drive is only accessible as /temp right now
<kosh> x11 is a protocol
<kosh> xorg is an implementation
<Ash-Fox> ack, confusing x11 with XFree86
<kosh> of corse kubuntu uses x11
<kosh> BKaj: in k3b you don't see a tools menu?
<Ragol> Philip5: do you know how I should install that package?
<Ash-Fox> especially if you use more then basic X11 features <- alpha software like XGL and AIGLX?
<bob_> so any tips on why xorg is ignoring xorg.conf and choosing 640x480 -- a resoltuion not listed in xorg.conf?
<bob_> or why i can't enter admin mode to change res
<Philip5> Ragol: sudo apt-get install package
<BKaj> kosh, yeah , I had to use force format tho , there isno "erase" for dvd
<Ragol> I mean what to do to get modules properly compiled and installed after installing that package?
<Ragol> Philip5: I have done that, and got some sources under /usr/src
<Ash-Fox> bob_, try setting it in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bob_> Ash-Fox: more like multiple X servers.  last ubuntu i tried wouldn't let users startx -- :1
<Ragol> the doc-file of that package says that I should use either make-kpkg or just plain make&&make install
<ubotu> p2
<Philip5> Ragol: don't you have a script called vmware-config.pl installed? if so run it and it will set everything up and compile it for you
<Ash-Fox> heh, I can do that just fine as long as I am not running in runlevel 5
<dna_> how do I set the username and password for my samba shares?
<thompa> Ash-Fox: thanks, i try mounting i get could not enter folder  /tmp/disks-conf-hda1, its mounted in /media though
<Ash-Fox> Otherwise I have to launch it from within KDE.
<Ash-Fox> thompa, hda1? you said it was on a second harddrive, wouldn't it be hdb1 ?
<Ragol> Philip5: well.. I haven't that file and neither http://packages.ubuntu.com knows it
<Ash-Fox> (or hdc1 if theres a cdrom there)
<Philip5> Ragol: then do as the doc say
<Ragol> Philip5: *sigh* make&&make install doesn't work, because there isn't any target for make instal
<Philip5> Ragol: i use the workstation version and it's installed differently it seams
<thompa> Ash-Fox: yes windows is hda and ubuntu is hdb
<thompa> i meant its the other drive, its the master or first
<Ragol> and for make-kpkg I think that I should put those files to some other dir or something
<Ash-Fox> thompa, try doing a mkdir /mnt/windows && mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
<kyle_> !repositories
<Ash-Fox> It should be accessible in /mnt/windows then (just using a different folder to make sure nothing is blocking the mont)
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<kosh> BKaj: check the disc and see if it is blank, does it really matter if it is force format or erase?
<thompa> Ash-Fox: according to mtab, /dev/hda1 is mounted on /tmp/disks-conf-hda1
<Ragol> because if I try to run make-kpkg modules_image (as man page referred by the README-file of vmware-player-kernel-source says) it just says "We do not seem to be in a top level linux kernel source dir..."
<Ash-Fox> thompa, can you access the folder in root?
<Ash-Fox> err path.
<thompa> Ash-Fox: i have hda1 in /media, but its locked
<BKaj> Kosh, according to the force format warning , if it is done more than 10-20 times the disk can become unwriteable
<Ash-Fox> thompa, can you do a 'sudo ls /tmp/disks-conf-hda1' ?
<thompa> Ash-Fox: command not found
<thompa> Ash-Fox: sorry that worked
<Ash-Fox> you got a list of files there?
<thompa> yes
<Chubs> what is that comand again to run as root ?
<Ash-Fox> okay, root can access the partition just fine then
<thompa> thats good
<kyle_> In adept when I click 'Request Install' and it says 'BREAK (Install)' how do i figure out what is causing the conflict and fix it?
<Ash-Fox> thompa, what about just a 'ls /tmp/disks-conf-hda1'?
<thompa> permisson denied
<mocoloco> Chubs, to run as root type sudo
<thompa> i ran the automount script, seems not to work on second drives
<mocoloco> or you can do sudo su to stay as root
<Chubs> thnks
<thompa> Ash-Fox: /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<Ragol> well... maybe I just try to boot with the same kernel than the headers are
<thompa> Ash-Fox: thats my fstab entry
<mocoloco> I need help troubleshooting a sound issue, my sound stopped working after installing skype
<Ash-Fox> thompa, can you type in in the console echo $UID and give me the number returned?
<thompa> 1000
<mocoloco> I'm on a thinkpad T2, and there's no error for arts, alsa, etc, just no sound at all
<Ash-Fox> .. odd, kubuntu should give a low number like 501 normally.. oh well..
<thompa> Ash-Fox: i started with ubuntu
<Ash-Fox> thompa, edit the fstab entry to say: /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0111,uid==1000 0 0
<Ash-Fox> *correction* /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0111,uid=1000 0 0
<Ash-Fox> thompa, actually give me a moment, I'm going to test with my own NTFS partition to make sure this is right.
<thompa> thanks a bunch
<thompa> Ash-Fox: that changes only dmask to uid
<Ash-Fox> thompa, this works on my system: /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 ntfs ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<thompa> do i need to rebbot
<Ash-Fox> after you've replaced the line do a 'sudo umount /tmp/disks-conf-hda1', 'sudo umount /media/hda1', 'sudo mount -a'
<thompa> Ash-Fox: ok, im going to try create link to device, is the -a for all? thnaks
<Ash-Fox> 'mount -a' mounts all partitinos in fstab
<Ash-Fox> if they haven't been mounted already that is.
<arso> hey guys
<thompa> Ash-Fox: i need to remember this stuff, thanks a million
<arso> where can i manage the things that open at start up
<thompa> works
<arso> auto open*
<Ash-Fox> thompa, it's easy to look up, open konqueror and type in the addressbar: man:mount :)
<thompa> Ash-Fox: can i resize the ntfs in ubuntu, i want to create storage space for cds
<Ash-Fox> thompa, I really urge you todo it in windows, NTFS support can get easilly messed up when Linux fiddles with it.
<thompa> Ash-Fox: do you recommend something safer,
<thompa> ok
<thompa> ive had many problems with ntfs or was it fat, lost data and stuff
<lackdiant> hi, where can I download amule 2.1.3 as a deb package for kubuntu?
<Ash-Fox> I try not to let my windows and linux systems touch :)
<thompa> Ash-Fox: thats why i have now seperate hard drives, maybe i should keep it that way and not partition
<thompa> Ash-Fox: or if i partition a junk off while in windows that should be ok?
<Ash-Fox> I tend to keep my linux and windows systems on seperate computers, mainly because windows always does something annoying.
<thompa> Ash-Fox: im having that too
<Ash-Fox> thompa, if you remove a hunk of the partition using windows, you can safely add another partition under kubuntu
<thompa> Ash-Fox:  the windows hard drive is too big 150G, i only need 10G for some stupid game
<Ash-Fox> thompa, oh, which game? :)
<thompa> Ash-Fox: flight sim, railroad tycoon, some games for my daughter
<desarrollo02> hello everybody
<thompa> Ash-Fox: is there a free program to partition windows in windows
<thompa> maybe i should just leave it, add externela hard drive
<Ash-Fox> thompa, I'd reccommend it if I knew one :)
<Ash-Fox> You can get a trial of partition magic though.
<thompa> Ash-Fox: thanks anyway, ive used acronis before, i got it here somewhere
<Ash-Fox> Or used to.
<thompa> ;)
<jaffa_> hey guyz does anyone no hw to update your pakages from another computer runing the same or over the loca network ??
<jaffa_> sorry os
<Ash-Fox> jaffa_, you will need to setup a local mirror on your network.
<h3sp4wn> jaffa_: you can just copy /var/cache/apt/archives across then if you update it will save you downloading them all again - or use apt-proxy
<Ash-Fox> But no, there isn't a easy way to install updates your other computer just got and isntalled from it.
<kyle_> does anyone know anything about dvdauthor?
<Ash-Fox> Hm, I stand corrected.
<jaffa_> Ahh thanx ill give it a try
<ocjeunesse> salut
<ocjeunesse> un francais pour m' aider
<ubuntu> anyone there ?
<ubuntu> Is there anyone ?
<Kwukki> yep
<mneisen> hello, i can't seem to get quicktime and realplayer to work ...
<ubuntu> Trying
<ubuntu> How can I change my nickname (and I know it's not /quit)
<h3sp4wn>  /nick
<tristanmike>  /nick <newnick>
<Enhor> thx guys
<DarkAudit> is Totem the firefox plugin that shows (no picture) when loading a quicktime movie?
<I_Died_Once> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<DarkAudit> !totem
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<I_Died_Once> !pornview
<ubotu> I know nothing about pornview - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<timthelion> I_Dead_Once: just and an ing on the end of that...
<KaiHanari> whats a good command line package manager that can show things in catagory vie
<KaiHanari> w
<Pupeno> KaiHanari: I really really like aptitude.
<KaiHanari> ooh yea, aptitude
<osoh> hi all
<gnuton> salve
<jose> not sudo passwd root?
<jose> not know pasword my root
<mneisen> !pornviewing
<ubotu> I know nothing about pornviewing - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<timthelion> if you type a password to log it use it
<mneisen> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<squid0> hi
<jaysonw> hello
<jaysonw> gah
<KaiHanari> is there an application i can use to visually show where my space is being used? like spacemonger for windows?
<aseigo> KaiHanari: firelight
<aseigo> er, filelight
<squid0> just installed kubuntu dapper on my desktop p4, a completely vanilla and generic install. then installed a few apps such as amarok, firefox, gaim, etc. but now when i restart, X is all messed up. i just see squished up lines, with no meaningful output
<abattoir> KaiHanari: The filesize view mode in konqueror?
<aseigo> KaiHanari: you can also go into konqueror and select the File Size View .. or, if you have filelight installed the Radial map view
<squid0> i try ctrl+alt+backspace, but it's the same...
<squid0> it all worked fine before... under the livecd, and once i'd installed the system.
<squid0> the one thing i did do was to change the screen resolution, to one of the sizes on the slider under System Settings
<squid0> can someone please guide/direct/advise me?
<KaiHanari> thanks aseigo and abattoir . exactly the tools i wanted
<SidToner> i'm having  problem getting adept to run... everytime i try to run it i get an error saying that another process is using the packaging sytem database... any idea what process could be using it?
<arso> help
<arso> in azureus
<arso> i amgetting "firewalled" for any torrent i download
<abattoir> squid0: would you like to try reconfiguring your X server?
<aseigo> SidToner: another instance of adept? or a running apt-get?
<squid0> abattoir: maybe that would be a good idea
<Philip5> SidToner: either you have an other version of adept that haven't stoped right
<abattoir> SidToner: maybe 'apt-get'?
<squid0> abattoir: how do i do that?
<Philip5> SidToner: or using some other app that use the package database
<SidToner> i did a ps -aux and i didn't find anything like adept or apt get running
<abattoir> squid0: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' i think... one sec
<arso> HELP PLEASE :D
<Philip5> arso: are you behind a router or gateway?
<abattoir> squid0: yes, you can try that?
<SidToner> i logged out and logged back in with the same result
<squid0> abattoir: great, i will , thanks
<arso> Philip5:  hey buddy
<arso> Philip5:  yes iam
<Philip5> arso: then that's your problem
<SidToner> ding ding ding
<Philip5> arso: do you have control over it?
<SidToner> the only programs i have running is xchat... and kwallet
<arso> Philip5:  yes
<abattoir> arso: you could have a NAT problem...
<arso> Philip5:  i am at its firewalla settings now
<arso> abattoir:  how can we resolve that, n wtf is nat :P
<SidToner> wow
<gnuton> Hi! Anyone know a good free hosting for my ubuntu repository?
<SidToner> gonna try a restart
<arso> Philip5:  thing is everything is disabled, except virtual DMZ port
<Philip5> arso: you might need port forwarding of your torrent port from the router to your azureus box
<weedar> I need to boot into my system as root so I can change my hostname (it's causing issues when running sudo) is this possible at all?
<abattoir> arso: you could search the Azureus website(its one of the most asked questions), Azureus also has an inbuilt tool for that.
<arso> Philip5:  i think i did that already
<squid0> abattoir: thanks! :D that worked . fantastic
<arso> abattoir:  ok,i will check it out
<abattoir> arso: sorry, i cant give a link, my konqueror is screwed :)
<arso> its ok :)
<arso> thnx anyway
<abattoir> squid0: cool :)
<hari> gnuton, will any free web hosting service suffice?
<Admiral_proFTW> abattoir, whats wrong with it?
<abattoir> Admiral_proFTW: tried upgrading to edgy... :P
<gnuton> hari: i need at least 100Mb
<Admiral_proFTW> ah
<arso> umm my router is set up with NAPT not NAT, i didnt set NAT, should i?
<Admiral_proFTW> you can roll back a version
<arso> umm in addres translation
<abattoir> Admiral_proFTW: yes, but i'm trying to get edgy to work now :)
<arso> there are 3 options
<arso> no address translation
<hari> this one gives 200mb
<arso> NAT
<arso> NAPT
<Admiral_proFTW> abattoir, aight fo sho
<hari> http://awardspace.com/
<hari> 5GB/month
<hari> trans rate
<hari> check it out :)
<SidToner> ok... i did a restart and am still getting the database locked error for adept
<abattoir> Admiral_proFTW: >>klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_http'.<< lol :)
<Admiral_proFTW> I had that happen to me before
<arso> HOW DO I FIND MY IP IN LINUX PLEASE
<SidToner> what proccess could be accessing it in the background?
<abattoir> SidToner: does apt-get also complain?
<TheHighChild> arso ifconfig |grep eth0
<h3sp4wn> arso: ifconfig | grep 'inet addr' | cut -d: -f2 | awk '{print $1}' | grep -v ^127
<arso> thank u
<arso> zomg
<arso> which one?
<SidToner> apt-get doesn't
<h3sp4wn> arso: that was trappist's line originally I just remembered it
<abattoir> SidToner: then it might be a problem w/ Adept... you are running it as root right?
<abattoir> SidToner: try running it from the commandline, 'sudo adept'
<arso> h3sp4wn:  sorry "trappist"s?
<SidToner> yeah... the dialog box pops up
<SidToner> i put in the password
<TheHighChild> arso: he's just explaining where he learned that command, you can copy it from here and paste it into the konsole with shift+insert.
<trappist> <-- trappist
<squid0> abattoir: uh oh. i get the kdm screen fine, but when i log on, it crashes and takes me right back to the kdm screen again :(
<SidToner> sudo adept worked
<abattoir> squid0: what did you do exactly?
<Admiral_proFTW> squid0, there is something wrong with your X server
<squid0> abattoir: i stepped through the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<abattoir> squid0: and then, you said it worked... what happened after that?
<arso> hi
<squid0> abattoir: well, i thought it worked. i saw it get to kdm fine, so i assumed it was all hunky-dory
<Admiral_proFTW> log in as fail safe. do a "sudo startx"
<arso> DHT firewalled- wats that please? how do i resolve it
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: ok...
<Admiral_proFTW> and tell us the error that you get back
<Admiral_proFTW> wait
<Admiral_proFTW> do you have bitchX installed? you can talk to us on IRC that way if you dont
<abattoir> Admiral_proFTW: i think he is already doing that...
<Admiral_proFTW> ah
<squid0> no, i'm using another computer to chat to you....
<abattoir> Admiral_proFTW: ok, my mistake :)
<squid0> no worries :)
<squid0> i logged in graphically to failsafe, and i see konsole open on the top-left-hand corner of the screen, with no title bar, but with menus etc. when i type sudo startx, i get an error saying that the server is already running
<squid0> i mean, i am typing that from inside x already.....
<Admiral_proFTW> squid0, well try to do a sudo startx and tell us what the error is
<arso> Philip5:  u there?
<squid0> should i ok...
<squid0> whoops
<squid0> *ok....
<Philip5> arso: kinda... eating
<arso> Philip5:  k,just tell me when ur done please, i got one more question
<gatekeeper> arso: evening arso what are you up to tonight?
<squid0> i get a whole lot of lines, counting up from 5 to 24, like so: 7: /usr/bin/X11/X [0x8147728]  ... most of the lines start with the first part (the path to X)
<arso> Philip5:  no need , fixed it ;)
<Philip5> arso: hehe, ok
<Admiral_proFTW> squid0, you'll get an error
<arso> gatekeeper:  hey
<Admiral_proFTW> I thik "FATAL ERROR: etc"
<squid0> then i get this: Fatal server error: Caught signal 11. Server aborting. xinit: connection to X server lost
<gatekeeper> Philip5: he got you working again :-)
<arso> gatekeeper:  nothin much  , configuring azureus and my router settings
<Philip5> gatekeeper: btw, hi there... you seam to pop up when arso have trouble... :)
<squid0> yup  . you got it , Admiral_proFTW
<Philip5> gatekeeper: yupp
<arso> downloading 14 torrents
<arso> haha
<squid0> so now what?
<Admiral_proFTW> try runnin "sudo dpkg-reconfigure x-server -xorg"
<Admiral_proFTW> again
<arso> i hate my countries isp :(:(
<squid0> ok....
<arso> best speed is 2mbs , need to pay a fortune for it
<arso> i got 512
<gatekeeper> Philip5: evening yep sure do, so you eating a take away?
<Admiral_proFTW> this time, stay with the all the defaults that your computer suggests
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: that's what i have been doing until now :( . but ok
<Philip5> gatekeeper: na, i made some pasta with pesto and chicken
<squid0> btw, it doesn't autodetect my video hardware...
<arso> i am hungry :(:(
<hari> hmmm
<hari> :)
<Admiral_proFTW> what is your video card?
<gatekeeper> Philip5: oooh sounds nice
<squid0> this is my graphics card: via/s3g unichrome pro igp
<Admiral_proFTW> what driver are you using?
<squid0> well, the default is vesa
<Russel> hiho
<arso> Philip5:  ur making me hungry :@
<hari> gnuton, are you there?
<Russel> why does suspend to ram work with gnome-power-manager, but not with kpowersave?
<Philip5> gatekeeper: kinda... i seam to need the energy to help arso with all his problems... but i draw the line when he want me to fix him a girlfriend... i stay with linux help
<Admiral_proFTW> squid0, well if you've done that before...
<gnuton> hari: yes
<Admiral_proFTW> try running it in recovery mode
<Admiral_proFTW> off Grub
<squid0> ok...
<gatekeeper> Philip5: rofl !
<hari> did you check out that website?
<arso> Philip5:  lol,
<Philip5> arso: :)
<gatekeeper> Philip5: women are too expensive to run anyway :-)
<gatekeeper> Philip5: at least linux doesn't keep emtptying your wallet
<gnuton> hari:yes
<Philip5> gatekeeper: yes, most women want more than a 'apt-get upgrade' once in a while
<abattoir> !classroom
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Classroom is a project which aims to tutor users about Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu through biweekly sessions in #ubuntu-classroom - For more information visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<gatekeeper> Philip5: :-)
<abattoir> Some of you might be interested ^^^^^^
<squid0> ok, i haven't yet rebooted, but i tried starting x after doing a 'generic' run through dpkg-reconfigure, and it x starts briefly, i see a cursor, but then the monitor flicks back to the terminal, and prints an error message similar to the old one, except now there's an extra line: xauth: error in locking authority file /home/squid/.Xauthority
<Hawkwind> abattoir: I read that yesterday in fact.  Sounds very interesting indeed
<arso> gatekeeper: Philip5 i wanna try some new app, anything nice u two recommend? for fun
<hari> does it match you criterias :-)
<abattoir> Hawkwind: just doing some 'marketing' ;). It does sound promising.
<hari> *your
<Philip5> arso: start with your own interests and find apps connected to that
<squid0> arso: try amarok
<SidToner> that's a good one
<SidToner> any reccomendations for vidcast downloaders?
<Hawkwind> abattoir: I'd like to sometime volunteer in the future for some of the classes as an instructor possibly.  Seems so far the ones I could do are taken this time
<Admiral_proFTW> arso, Katapult
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: ok, i'm booted in to recovery mode, and x has started fine. i have a desktop
<h3sp4wn> arso: vimtutor (you will be glad you did)
<squid0> now what?
<Admiral_proFTW> squid0, really?
<arso> squid0:  amarok comes with it :)
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: er... yes...
<Admiral_proFTW> so you're  set?
<arso> h3sp4wn:  thnx, will get now
<SidToner> i think i did that... is that the tutorial with the zappa references in it all over the place?
<arso> Admiral_proFTW:  thnx , gonna go get it
<arso> Philip5:  i see
<h3sp4wn> arso: It should already be installed but it is useful to be able to use vim
<gatekeeper> arso: whatever floats your boat :-)
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: well, i don't know.... all i know is that it works under recovery mode. will it work under normal mode now too?
<abattoir> Hawkwind: cool. :) i think you can speak w/ nix*ternal to get involved.
<Philip5> arso: what do you like in general?
<squid0> arso: amarok 1.4 is cooler than 3.9.
<h3sp4wn> arso: Even if you only fo the first 2 chapters
<gatekeeper> squid0: what way?
<arso> Philip5: oh, i'll get it then
<Admiral_proFTW> well when I had a problem with X that I couldn't figure out, I ran recovery mode, then restarted and it worked
<arso> h3sp4wn:  is it that command line text editor?
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: oh really? ok, i'll try that
<arso> squid0:  oh, sounds interesting
<h3sp4wn> arso: vim is yes vimtutor teaches you how to use it
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Ah ok.  I'll talk to him next time I see him around for sure.  See what else he might need for the project and if I can help in some way
<squid0> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.php
<arso> i see, why would i need that? cant i just use kate :P
<arso> squid0:  thnx
<squid0> there are later versions out, but i thought i'd stick with what looked like the most stable
<abattoir> Hawkwind: I'll tell him if i see him too. thank you. :)
<squid0> arso: sure. one major plus is that it now supports m4a files in the collection....
<Admiral_proFTW> arso, you might want to check out vi
<Admiral_proFTW> or nano
<arso> squid0:  i see, so wats the best new feature?
<squid0> arso: you'll have to find that our for yourself :)
<squid0> or just read the changelogs
<arso> squid0:  ahh cool
<arso> Admiral_proFTW:  ya, tried those
<arso> squid0:  sure thing, checking the link now
<squid0> k
<abattoir> arso: visit kde-apps.org, i'm sure you'll find a lot of interesting stuff to check out. ;)
<arso> so are there any other media players u recommend?
<Admiral_proFTW> arso, banshee
<arso> Admiral_proFTW:  player?
<arso> abattoir:  ok, going now
<squid0> ok, i'm root on the console, and i type shutdown now. it prints a lot of the usual messages that it's stopping all these services, and sending processes the TERM and KILL signals, but then it just stops, and doesn't power down. what's going on?
<arso> abattoir:  wow, kde-apps looks impressive, checking stuff out, thnx
<squid0> hmmm. i typed poweroff and it worked
<Authority> after a hard drive glitch and the resulting fsck, apt-get throws many, many "serious warnings" about file lists for all my packages that are missing
<abattoir> arso: also check out kde-look.org while you are at it...
<gatekeeper> squid0: I have had that happen to me to
<squid0> hmmm.
<Admiral_proFTW> arso, yea meida player
<gatekeeper> squid0: have to remember that command :-)
<arso> abattoir:  okay,
<elknof1> hi everybody
<gatekeeper> many of you folks tried a breezy to dapper upgrade?
<houngan> hi
<Admiral_proFTW> gatekeeper, I did it
<thompa> kde system guard showed nothing until i rebooted
<gatekeeper> Admiral_proFTW: any issues?
<thompa> myabe my cpu is going bad
<Admiral_proFTW> a couple times acutally
<elknof1> hey does anyone knows how tu burn an audio cd with  k3b??  when i try to burn one, it tells me that that ytpe of file is not supported...
<Admiral_proFTW> one issue with a package
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: help! still the same thing... i get kdm, log in, a bit of cursor, and then back to kdm
<Admiral_proFTW> but I uninstalled it and reinstalled it
<Admiral_proFTW> whats the full error read?
<squid0> me?
<arso> quick vote guys KDE vs GNOME based on personal experience . i am currently on kde and donno if i am missing anything by not using gnome
<Admiral_proFTW> squid0, yea
<eneried> helo people
<squid0> arso: i use a combo of both
<squid0> but mostly kde
<Admiral_proFTW> gatekeeper, I had one issue, but it was minor
<visik7> gnome on SUSE enterprise Desktop is a big step ahead
<Admiral_proFTW> the other systems I did was not a problem
<hari> i like kde :-) not gnome :(
<arso> ahh suse, i was gonna use that, but i had issues while installing it and decided on kubuntu
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: how do you stop x from the terminal? i get an error that there's (rightly) already a version of X server running
<visik7> I don't like rpm based distro at all
<arso> hari:  any reason why :)?
<Admiral_proFTW> uhh sudo killall -KILL <process> is the way I do it
<Admiral_proFTW> do a pstree before hand
<squid0> ok...
<hari> according to my personal experiences its more configurable :)
<Admiral_proFTW> visik7, I did FC4 for a bit. I don't like rpm either
<Admiral_proFTW> debs are easier to handle
<gatekeeper> Admiral_proFTW: I have tried it a couple of time, once with a bad maxtor hdd doing it manually, and certain apps like open office went missing, also tried it on my test box using update-manager only problem I had was that it decided to disable my ethernet card, no idea why got working with a bit of fidling in system settings just a bit off putting
<arso> Admiral_proFTW:  is banshee only for gnome?
<Admiral_proFTW> arso, I don't know
<eneried> could you help me? i cannot find the volume icon on my kde...
<arso> Admiral_proFTW:  k
<Admiral_proFTW> most programs are desktop enviroment independent
<Admiral_proFTW> gatekeeper, how are you updating
<arso> ic
<arso> coz in adept
<arso> it says "for gnome"
<Admiral_proFTW> really?
<arso> yes
<Admiral_proFTW> hm, thats odd
<arso> "Banshee is an audio management and playback application for the GNOME Desktop"
<teelittle> gatekeeper: /me sitting in front of his notebook - clean up and install dapper or upgrade from breezy?
<Admiral_proFTW> thats dumb. amarok is the best anywayr
<teelittle> gatekeeper: at the moment, backing up my home dir
<hari> eneried, you mean icon for volume control?
<Admiral_proFTW> teelittle, update from breezy
<eneried> hey! how can i place a volume icon near the clock on my kde bar?
<arso> Admiral_proFTW:  lol, i see , i like amarok too
<arso> gonna update it now
<eneried> yep hari, i don't know where is it... :(
<Admiral_proFTW> eneried, its an applet
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: i did killall Xorg (that pstree is cool! never seen it before), and then startx. this time i don't even get to the kdm screen; i just get the same error as the first time (lines of things like "19: /usr/bin/X11/X [0x80d0417] " and then Fatal server error: Caught signal 11. Server aborting. xinit: connection to X server lost
<Admiral_proFTW> add one to your panel
<teelittle> Admiral_proFTW: no problems coming? There was something written some months ago...?
<unix_infidel> eneried: use the kmix applet.
<visik7> ppl developing rythmnbox say is better than amarok and vice versa is a comparative article about this 2 rivals ?
<eneried> but there's no appleti tryied to add it but it's not listed
<gatekeeper> Admiral_proFTW: manualy replaced the repos, then sudo apt-get clean sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, with my testbox which worked better using update-manager
<eneried> unix_infidel, where's this applet (kmix)?
<Admiral_proFTW> squid0, when was it working
<Admiral_proFTW> and how did it stop working?
<unix_infidel> eneried: its here.
<unix_infidel> its called "Sound Mixer"
<hari> go to K Menu->Multimedia->KMix
<Admiral_proFTW> gatekeeper, did you change your source list?
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: about an hour, 2, ago. when i first installed from the cd, and then once after it rebooted as part of the install process...
<eneried> unix_infidel, i have no kmix applet option to add :(
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: since then, no joy
<arso> oh btw guys, i am still running the default kde "theme" is it easy to change that ? and are there many options/
<hari> eneried, go to K Menu->Multimedia->KMix
<Admiral_proFTW> arso, so easy to change
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: i don't know how it stopped working.
<eneried> i need to install kmix XD
<gatekeeper> Admiral_proFTW: when I did it manually yes, using update-manager no, I let it do the hole thing
<elknof1>  hey does anyone knows how tu burn an audio cd with  k3b??  when i try to burn one, it tells me that that ytpe of file is not supported...
<hari> hmmm
<arso> cool
<Admiral_proFTW> well go to /usr/bin/X11/X
<Admiral_proFTW> what do you see?
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: i know i changed the screen resolution, which produced no results... ie. it said it had changed, but it didn't changemaybe that's significant?
<squid0> ok
<teelittle> gatekeeper: didn't get you: update-manager worked better? Or apt-get {clean, update, dist-upgrade} worked better?
<hari> eneried, there is no KMix in K Menu->Multimedia-> ?
<eneried> no i haven't
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: i don't have an X dir. only X11
<eneried> i'm installing it
<Admiral_proFTW> whats in it?
<hari> ok
<squid0> tons of stuff
<gatekeeper> teelittle: update-manager was much better, only issue was that it disabled my network card which I managed to fix
<arso> hey do icon docks consume a lot of memory?
<Admiral_proFTW> there an error log in there?
* eliadOUT_ is back.
<Admiral_proFTW> arso, no
<Admiral_proFTW> if my docks, you mean buttons on the panel
<teelittle> gatekeeper: thanks!
<arso> i mean those ones meant to look like mac osX dock
<arso> like "kooldock"
<BCC> Yello :) My KDE session crashes on bootup. It's trying to restart something I left open when shutting down yesterday. Where can I clear the list of opened programs?
<elknof1> can somebody helpme just a little bit with k3b??
<BCC> Or is there a way to boot kde into safemode :)?
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: not sure... what would it be called?
<gatekeeper> teelittle: what did I do ?
<Admiral_proFTW> BCC, you can cahnge that from your "restore session option
<BCC> Admiral: Where's that?
<teelittle> gatekeeper: ehem, tell me your experience with upgrading breezy to dapper?
<Admiral_proFTW> which you get when you shut down, ther is a "save session option"
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: i have /var/log/Xorg.0.log though
<gatekeeper> teelittle: Ohhh :-)
<Admiral_proFTW> squid0, uh i think its called xorg.log
<Admiral_proFTW> yea
<BCC> Admiral :> Yeah I know, but I've got a broken saved session. Where can I delete that?
<Admiral_proFTW> thats it
<gatekeeper> elknof1: what is the file you are trying to burn?
<Admiral_proFTW> BCC, what do you mean "broken"?
<elknof1> gatekeeper, is an mp3 file, and im trying to burn it as an audio cd...
<BCC> Admin :> Its trying to restore some program and crashing hard whilst doing it.
<Admiral_proFTW> which program?
<Admiral_proFTW> could it be running still?
<elknof1> gatekeeper, i mean a normal audio cd with about 21 songs...
<BCC> Admin :> I don't know.. I can do everything for the first five seconds.. then I see Amarok and Kmix starting up and then the entire Window enviroment freezes..
<gatekeeper> elknof1: me thinks you won't get far doing that, burn it as a data cd
<BCC> Admin :> So I hope destroying my session will cure it..
<houngan> but he doesn't want to burn it in mp3 format
<gatekeeper> elknof1: if you want it to be like a normal audio cd you will have to do some converting
<Admiral_proFTW> squid0, paste your Xorg.0.log
<Admiral_proFTW> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<elknof1> gatekeeper, if i burn it as a data cd, it will burn it as mp3, i mean as they are, and i want them to be playable in my car...
<elknof1> gatekeeper, a ok ok..
<elknof1> gatekeeper, how can i do that??
<Admiral_proFTW> elknof1, if your car can handle mp3 cd's it'll be fine
<teelittle> Can anyone explain/solve the issue of a notebook TouchPad loosing sync? [driver is psmouse.c]  - from time to time, the pointer hops around the screen in big jumps instead of following the finger movements?
<eneried> thanks a lot Admiral_proFTW, hari and unix_infidel!!! Ican hear my music now!!
<hari> good to hear that :)
<elknof1> Admiral_proFTW, no, it doesn't handle mp3's
<Admiral_proFTW> eneried, i don't remember helping you, but you're welcome
<elknof1> lol
<Admiral_proFTW> elknof1, then you need to burn it as an audio CD
<arso> gatekeeper:  can themes be installed thru adept?
<gatekeeper> elknof1: I think you will need to convert the mp3 into a suitable format, unfortunately I am no expert on that
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: how do you copy a file's content into a webpage in the console?
<gatekeeper> arso: through system settings I think
<eneried> Admiral_proFTW, you said it's an applet, someone else said is kmix, i installed kmix and remembered you said it, then i look for the applet,and
<eneried> it's working now :p
<Admiral_proFTW> hmm, not sure, what are you doing
<Admiral_proFTW> oh yea, i remember that
<elknof1> Admiral_proFTW, yup, i've already tryed that, but it gave me back an error, that k3b does not supprt that type of file...
<eneried> bye guys, take care :)
<Admiral_proFTW> squid0, jsut give me the last line
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: ok... one sec
<arso> gatekeeper:  "widget"?
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: Fatal server error: Caught signal 11. Server aborting
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: i also see a few messages towards the end about trying to open device /dev/wacom, but failing...
<BCC> Does anyone know where KDE stores it's session data?
<skavenge> elknof1: under wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats under mp3 shows how to get mp3 support in k3b, should burn to audio after that
<teelittle> hmmm... no ideas about "psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 5 bytes away"?
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: and i also see a line like this: (II) VESA(0): VBESetVBEMode failed...Tried again without customized values.
<Admiral_proFTW> try using a different driver
<Admiral_proFTW> I use nv but tahts because I have an nvidia card
<slow-motion> n8
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: ok
<gatekeeper> elknof1: I think you need some sort of MP3 -> CD audio converter
<houngan> he has left :(
<houngan> i figured it out now and he is gone
<gatekeeper> houngan: damn
<Admiral_proFTW> mpg312 is a good package
<gatekeeper> houngan: just found this too: http://www.leap-cf.org/presentations/burn-cds-with-linux/
<Admiral_proFTW> you can do a mpg312 -decode /file something or another
<houngan> yeah i opened k3b and there is a convert option
<gatekeeper> ohhh well you can't win them all
<houngan> when i download a *.deb package and install it - can i delete the deb file after that?
<gatekeeper> houngan: he obviously didn't look very far
<gatekeeper> arso: widget???
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: ok, now i've tried a few different drivers, but with each one i get the message no devices found, and the fatal error saying no screens found
<arso> gatekeeper:  donno :P,
<Admiral_proFTW> same thing with all of them except for the one you used to use?
<gatekeeper> houngan: I think you should be able to
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: haven't tried that one yet... one sec...
<houngan> y but i tried to convert and install an rpm package today and the program wont start
<gatekeeper> houngan: always worked for me, I did with realplayer and it shows up in synaptic
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: with the one i used to use, i get that caught signal 11 message... though it initializes for a brief second before crashing....
<arso> oh great i messed around my display settings and now my tabs look weird :(
<Admiral_proFTW> so apparently it worked all right
<BCC> Does anyone know where KDE stores it's session data?
<houngan> gatekeeper: i think ill just try again :P
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: yes.... but not properly...
<Admiral_proFTW> dang
<squid0> could it be that it's trying to use an invalid resolution size, which makes it crash?
<gatekeeper> houngan: search for: apt-cache search <package name> uninstall apt-get remove  --purge <package name>
<Admiral_proFTW> well I thought about that
<Admiral_proFTW> when you do sudo dpkg-reconfigure -xserver -xorg
<Admiral_proFTW> err x-server
<rysiek|pl> hi there, guys
<Admiral_proFTW> what are the resolutions
<gatekeeper> evening
<squid0> one sec...
<Ayabara> I have just installed kubuntu-desktop, but it's not healthy.. ktorrent crashes when I try to start it, and the kde desktop crashed when I logged on the first time. I have tried deleting my .kde folder, but it didn't help. any ideas?
<Admiral_proFTW> sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-core
<Admiral_proFTW> then install it
<Admiral_proFTW> squid0, that might work
<gatekeeper> Ayabara: have you checked that your HDD is ok, using say badblocks?
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: ok.... thanks...
<Ayabara> gatekeeper: no, but when you mention it, I have had some bad crashes lately...
<Admiral_proFTW> Ayabara, you might want to do an fsck
<Admiral_proFTW> squid0, do it from command line
<gatekeeper> Ayabara: how long ago did you install?
<houngan> gatekeeper: i use "alien --to-deb --keep-version <rpm>" to convert - that is correct isn't it?
<rysiek|pl> I remember there is a way of doingthis, but I can't recall how; manpages also didn't help here. Suppose I have two repo's in sources.list (A and B), which, among other packages, hold two different versions of package some.deb. The B repo is more up-to-date but apt clearly uses the A repo. how to tell apt to use repo B for package some.deb, and only for this package?
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: well, yes.. :)
<Ayabara> gatekeeper: installed ubuntu a couple of weeks ago, kubuntu-desktop today
<Ayabara> Admiral_proFTW: is that something I need to do every once in a while?
<Admiral_proFTW> not especially. its a file system check
<Admiral_proFTW> File System ChecK
<Ayabara> will that also check what badblocks check?
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: ok, now i removed it that way, and then did sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core
<squid0> am i right?
<rysiek|pl> anybody?..
* Admiral_proFTW AFK
<gatekeeper> houngan: not sure, I just use alien -i packagename.rpm when I have used alien
<squid0> afk = ?
<rysiek|pl> Away From Keyboard
<Admiral_proFTW> away from keys
<squid0> ah.  thanks
<hari> :)
<Ayabara> should I not tun fsck on mounted file systems?
<gatekeeper> Ayabara: there is an option on the CD to check that it is ok, did you use that option?
<Ayabara> tun=run
<Ayabara> gatekeeper: no
<Admiral_proFTW> back
<squid0> that was quick :)
<Admiral_proFTW> no
<Admiral_proFTW> phone call
<Admiral_proFTW> squid0, yes install Xor
<Admiral_proFTW> Xorg
<squid0> ok
<squid0> right.
<squid0> then i say, startx
<dinwath> hi there
<dinwath> someone knows how to force kde (3.5.2) to mount a USB flash disk to a fixed location??
<squid0> or should i *now* configure x again....
<Admiral_proFTW> configure it. try to use like two resolution
<Admiral_proFTW> 800*600 1024*764 whateve it is
<Admiral_proFTW> myabe 640*100 or whatever that one is
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: ok... i get an error message when i try: xserver-xorg is broken or not fully installed
<Admiral_proFTW> try doing sudo apt-get install xserver*
<squid0> ok
<Admiral_proFTW> that might fix it
<Authority> how can I reinstall my Kubuntu system from scratch but retain all my currently installed packages?
<houngan> gatekeeper: thanks, i guess i will have to get another program :(
<teelittle> dinwath: sorry, no idea - but I'm interested in the answer, too!
<squid0> that's gonna install a whole lot of stuff i don't need.... is there no meta-package?
<da_flo> Hi everyone. I'm on breezy and I installed fglrx to have hardware accel with my ATI gfx card. All went well, except that I am stuck with the screen resolution the driver gives me.
<da_flo> I tried adding Option "NoDDC" to my xorg.conf, as I saw on various webpages, but it doesn't work. I found the following line in /var/log/Xorg.0.log : "(WW) fglrx(0): Option "NoDDC" is not used". Any idea about this ?
<Ayabara> Admiral_proFTW, gatekeeper: could you help me get started with badblocks or fsck? not sure how to attack this.
<teelittle> Authority: I think you can export the list of installed packages from synaptic... once did it to clone my package list from my desktop to my notebook
<gatekeeper> houngan: using rpm's doesn't always work what are you trying to install?
<Admiral_proFTW> squid0, hold on a sec
<coachJ> should totem for firefox be installed?
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: thanks
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: xserver-xorg?
<Admiral_proFTW> tyr that
<Admiral_proFTW> with an asterix
<Admiral_proFTW> maybe you'll have less options
<hari> ok bye everyone i am going, need to sleep, its almost 3am here :-)
<houngan> gatekeeper: i tried to install a filesharing client, but i guess there are better clients for debian anyway
<Authority> teelittle: i can't use synaptic, i'm stuck on CLI.  any other ideas?
<Admiral_proFTW> squid0, its a fresh install?
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: yes
<abattoir> houngan: have you tried apollon ?
<teelittle> Authority: does aptitude have this feature?
<coachJ> can someone tell me if I should unstall totem for firefox?
<Admiral_proFTW> blow it, and try to install it again
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: it's a dual boot machine, with xp
<Admiral_proFTW> we might have better luck
<houngan> gatekeeper: no, is that a good client?
<Admiral_proFTW> dang
<Admiral_proFTW> well.
<gatekeeper> Ayabara: something like badblocks -v /dev/hda1 or whatever you hdd partition is
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: hmmm... i'll try that...
<Admiral_proFTW> you can install linux over it
<Ayabara> gatekeeper: ok. when ktorrent crashes its / and /home I should check I guess
<Admiral_proFTW> yea just delete the linux partition and install over it
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: or what about re-installing kubuntu-desktop?
<dinwath> someone knows how to force kde (3.5.2) to mount a USB flash disk to a fixed location??  PLZ
<Authority> teelittle: I don't know, but thanks for giving me a place to look
<Admiral_proFTW> and Grub will write it
<gatekeeper> houngan: I would look in the package manager for a suitable app
<Admiral_proFTW> squid0, what about it
<unix_infidel> dinwath: man fstab
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: i want to try that. what do you say?
<squid0> think it might help?
<squid0> ah no, on second thoughts i doubt it
<Admiral_proFTW> sudo dpk-configure kubuntu-desktop
<Admiral_proFTW> try it
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: ok
<houngan> gatekeeper: ok i am installing apollon
<gatekeeper> Ayabara: they on seperate partitions?
<dinwath> unix_infidel: and what? the device changes if i plug one usb disk before another...
<coachJ> gatekeeper-should I have totem for firefox installed?
<teelittle> Authority: otherwise, the "dpkg" package manager should be able to do that - but requires reading some manpages...
<Ayabara> gatekeeper: yes. those two, and a fat32 /storage mount point shared by win and lin
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: kubuntu-desktop is not installed
<gatekeeper> Ayabara: hmmm interesting, yes both need checking
<gatekeeper> houngan: cool :-)
<gatekeeper> coachJ: possible, what are you trying to play?
<Admiral_proFTW> sudo apt-get install /f xserver-xorg-core
<coachJ> nothing in paticular just came across it
<VieLguS-KuTaS> whats the name of that app that launches when the print screen is pressed?
<Ayabara> gatekeeper: ok. I'll start running badblocks on all three (while praying that all is ok...)
<Admiral_proFTW> VieLguS-KuTaS, Ksnapshoot
<Admiral_proFTW> Shot*
<gatekeeper> coachJ: if it ain't broke, don't fix it :-)
<Admiral_proFTW> squid0, run sudo apt-get install /f xserver-xorg-core
<VieLguS-KuTaS> Admiral_proFTW: ty , i wanna install that
<coachJ> guess your right
<teelittle> when I use "apt-get install ...", I can use tab completion even with applications that are not installed - how does apt-get gues the names???
<I_Died_Once> they need to port apt-get to windows
<Admiral_proFTW> teelittle, because Linux is awesome
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: k
<gatekeeper> teelittle: from it's cache
<coachJ> cache of the repos
<coachJ> ?
<teelittle> gatekeeper: and the cache hold a list of all packages found in the repos last time??
<teelittle> Admiral_proFTW: really awesome!
<coachJ> it's amazing what you can learn by just reading these exchanges
<gatekeeper> teelittle: yep apt-cache search <whatever>
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: E: Couldn't find package
<Admiral_proFTW> what?
<Admiral_proFTW> squid0, run sudo apt-get install /f xserver-xorg
<gatekeeper> teelittle: to list packages dpkg -l
<crazy_penguin> i wish a good night to all! sleep well! :)
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: ok
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: again, i get the error saying couldn't find package
<gatekeeper> crazy_penguin: night won't be far behind you
<teelittle> gatekeeper: ... which lists only installed packages, right? While the cache holds everything that _could_ be installed from the existing repos?
<Ayabara> gatekeeper: no bad blocks on / or /home
<Admiral_proFTW> i dont know what the package is called. I can't look it up since I'm not on Linux
<coachJ> I have another question about Firefox, Can the Add-ons on the Firefox site be added from there to Firefox running on Kubuntu
<Admiral_proFTW> squid0, try doing a full reinstall
<BCC> This maybe a stupid question, but I'll ask it anyway: Is there a way to increase the icon size of the icons on my desktop?
<gatekeeper> teelittle: I suspect it will list everything, not quite sure, try it :-)
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: ok. i'll probably end up doing that....
<Admiral_proFTW> and let me know what happens. I have to go away for a bit
<squid0> it's weird tho... why is this happening, i wonder?
<houngan> coachJ: yes i installed adblock plus - it works
<gatekeeper> Ayabara: may be a dodgy iso?
<Admiral_proFTW> email me at freddymartinez9 at gmail dot com
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: ok. thanks a lot for your help and patience!
<squid0> Admiral_proFTW: thanks
<Admiral_proFTW> no problem
<Admiral_proFTW> later
<squid0> cheers
<coachJ> houngan: just follow instructions on the site?
<Ayabara> gatekeeper: sounds scary.. I haven't had problems in the 2 weeks I've been running ubuntu. my xp install crashed _hard_ twice yesterday, so maybe I'm looking at a hw problem after all.
<teelittle> gatekeeper: tried it and grepped for some common things that are not installed - that's where my suspection came from... Checked again, it's true: the "apt-get install" completion knows all, more than "dpkg -l"
<houngan> coachJ: Yeah it says "download" somewhere and probably blocks the plugin so you will have to add the site to your trusted sites
<gatekeeper> coachJ: yes you can just install the Firefox addins, make sure they support your version of firefox
<coachJ> cool thks guys
<houngan> np
<Ayabara> gatekeeper: how can I have obtained a "dodgy iso"?
<gatekeeper> teelittle: cool :-)
<Gacha> can someone help me with sound problems?
<houngan> Gacha: what is your problem
<gatekeeper> Ayabara: when you downloaded (I assume you downloaded) when you burnt it, not all media is 100%
<Gacha> I upgraded kernel and now sound "echoing"
<Gacha> every sound repeats 5 times
<Ayabara> when I boot, I see memtest as a choice. can I use this to check both hd and ram for errors?
<Gacha> I try to reinstall alsa, but that doesnt help
<Gacha> also I compiled my own kernel, but the same thing
<houngan> Gacha: sry i cant help you, that is too complex for me :P
<Gacha> for me to :)
<gatekeeper> coachJ: for some bizzare reason the addin from this site http://www.extensionsmirror.nl/ I have found to be more reliable than trying to install the same addins from the official mozilla site
<Tommy2k4> how can i limit upload speed using konqueror (or any other app for that matter)
<Gacha> search smth about "shaper"
<gatekeeper> Tommy2k4: limitin upload speed is usually done when using P2P apps
<Tommy2k4> not in this case
<Gacha> Tommy2k4: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/breezy/net/shaper
<gatekeeper> Tommy2k4: you got an ftp server or something?
<Tommy2k4> nah just wanna upload some audio to yousendit
<dinwath> 'nite
<houngan> gatekeeper: Apollon says "Operation not permitted(1)" when i try to connect - is that some common problem or is this probably caused by my router / firewall
<Gacha> how is correct in english, that sound is echoing? (repeating many times)
<Tommy2k4> thats correct
<gatekeeper> houngan: providing you have the universe repos enabled it shouldn't be a problem
<Gacha> hmm, but I did't find anything usefull in google :(
<houngan> gatekeeper: yeah i enabled universe and multiverse
<Ayabara> anyone got an advice on a good torrent client? I've been using azureus, but I don't like it very much.. I use utorrent in xp, but I'm not sure if I want to look for wine-solutions just yet..
<houngan> gatekeeper: well the GUI pops up but the "Info" tab says "Operation not permitted"
<gatekeeper> houngan: the only port forwarding I did on my router was for some P2P software I was originally using on windows
<livecd64> Hello, using the Kubuntu 6.06 AMD64 LiveCD works well, but when booting into the newly installed system i get PCI listing, then ACPI 9 and everything stops ...
<houngan> gatekeeper: the program cant connect to giftd network
<gatekeeper> houngan: you need to ensure you can connect to the repos, then sudo apt-get install apollen
<jim__> hello i am new to ubuntu and I am trying to download libdvdcss and I cannot get the syntax correct can someone please help me
<Gacha> apt-get install libdvdcss
<gatekeeper> houngan: this is what I am using but you need to disable the 'non free' as those repos have been taken off line http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<coachJ> ok thks
<gatekeeper> jim__: libdvdcss doesn't appear to be in the repos, as far as I can see
<jim__> where would i find libdvdcss?
<crimsun> jim__: see /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<gatekeeper> jim__: you probable want libdvdcss2 take a look at this: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/04/libdvdcss2-and-w32codecs-for-ubuntu/
<jim__> when i type apt-get install libdvdcss, it returns the following: could not open lock file open (13 permission denied)
<Cntryboy> anyone tried istanbul?
<hari> ok i confess i couldnt sleep :)
<crimsun> jim__: you need to use sudo.
<BKaj> jim__: try ADEPT
<hari> i ran into a new problem
<crimsun> jim__: again, read the link I gave you.
<hari> i was playing with the Theme Manager
<hari> but i was "intelligent" enough to save my current theme before testing the other themes
<hari> and i did restore my original theme except...
<hari> now my little icons have misteriously disappeared
<gatekeeper> crimsun: hmmm that filepath doesn't exist on my pc
<hari> these are the cute icons that used to be present on the left side of the desktop right click menu
<hari> could some one help me in getting them back
<coachJ> we need a Kubuntu 6 Starter guide
<gatekeeper> crimsun: but I have got /usr/share/doc/libdvdcss2 :-)
<houngan> gatekeeper: haha i am a dumb monkey, i didnt install giFt
<gatekeeper> houngan: happens to all of us :-)
<houngan> gatekeeper: strange that the apollon package doesnt require that
<hari> could some one help me in getting those little icons that appear to the left side of the desktop right click menu
<hari> they have mysteriously disapperad after i tried out different themes
<gatekeeper> houngan: so long as there is a route to your repos or you have it in the cache it should be ok
<coachJ> can we Kubuntu user follow the Ubuntu Dapper Installation Guide?
<houngan> coachJ: i think it's basically the same
<gatekeeper> coachJ: kubuntu is just Dapper with a KDE window manager so yes
<hari> hmmm
<gatekeeper> coachJ: what do you want to install?
<coachJ> someone should document and post the instalition and set up of a Kubuntu system for the average user
<houngan> ah cmon its not that hard
<coachJ> again I am just fishing, nothing in paticular
<houngan> my installation was: put cd in, boot,click install icon on desktop
<gatekeeper> coachJ: if you want some usefull links have a look at my little home page: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/home
<coachJ> not what i mean
<coachJ> i'll look
<coachJ> cool
<gatekeeper> houngan: he is probable talking about some user guide after installation
<crimsun> gatekeeper: many video apps will suggest/recommend libdvdread3.
<coachJ> what I mean is the steps to set up a machine that will do what the avg windows user would expect from a store bought machine
#kubuntu 2006-07-18
<coachJ> a setup guide
<fiyawerx> didn't there used to be one? like ubuntuguide or something?
<fiyawerx> i think that covers gnome and kde at this point
<houngan> why do you recommend synaptic instead of adept?
<coachJ> never seen it
<fiyawerx> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<coachJ> looking
<fiyawerx> Unofficial Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper Drake) Starter Guide
<Ayabara> anyone using utorrent under wine?
<VieLguS-KuTaS> is there a way to install and uninstall K apps with KDE?
<fiyawerx> also you can look into automatix/easyubuntu
<gatekeeper> crimsun: heard of libdvdcss2 but not libdvdread3 interesting :-)
<LuisMendes> I've enabled some effects like shadows and translucency.. now I get an error when Kubuntu boots. It says "You must use XOrg  6.8 for translucency and shadows to work.Additionally, you need to add a new section to your X config file
<LuisMendes> how can I disable the effects?
<houngan> gatekeeper: why do you use synaptic instead of adept?
<gatekeeper> houngan: I just prefer it, but also in breezy I had adept go into an infinite loop when doing a multi install
<gatekeeper> houngan: off to bed, good luck with your installation
<houngan> gatekeeper: ok thanks a lot
<gatekeeper> houngan: np :-)
<Ayabara> gatekeeper: no bad blocks on any of my partitions
* teelittle goes to bed - working early :-(
<houngan> Ayabara: gatekeeper has quit :(
<Ayabara> houngan: ok. does that mean I have to think for myself?? ;-)
<houngan> Ayabara: Well yeah, if apt-get can't guess what you need :D
* Ayabara goes to bed so he won't have to think for himself :-)
<houngan> cu
<zeuth> Name of french chan ubuntu plz ?
<houngan> zeuth: Ubuntu-fr
<zeuth> Thx
<houngan> np
<houngan> je suis le baguette
<acald> anybody have success with Java in Konqueror?
<acald> i've googled and searched and nothing seems to fix it
<acald> just a consistent "loading applet"
<Hawkwind> acald: Have you looked on the wiki ?  There is explanation how to fix it in konqueror at the bottom of the page
<Hawkwind> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<acald> i'll look again
<Hawkwind> acald: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-c0ade16437f7da9136027572a9481cd65757bd41
<sebsebseb> a
<sebsebseb> Can I delete everything Gnome/Kubuntu all the program the lot except my Home folder.  and then re install Dapper.  and have it use the old Home folder?
<Kyral> only if /home is mounted on a seperate partition
<sebsebseb> that's what I thought
<Kyral> (Hell if /home is mounted on its own partition you can use it across distros :D)
<sebsebseb> indeed
<sebsebseb> even in distros that are in a virtual machine?
<Kyral> This /home on my machine has been used across SuSE, Gentoo, Ubuntu, and now Arch
<Kyral> eh thats sketchy
<Kyral> having two OS's actively going Read-Write on the same partition is just ASKING for something bad to happen
<sebsebseb> I guess that's true
<acald> ubotu and hawkwind:  Thanks for the pointers  (I'm fetching the updates for multiverse right now).
<ubotu> I know nothing about and hawkwind:  Thanks for the pointers  (I'm fetching the updates for multiverse right now). - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Kyral> lol Ubotu
<sebsebseb> Ubotu
<sebsebseb> Ubotu!
<RawSewage> KTorrent problem.  Help Please.   I resized bottom panel (info widget) and when I lowered it to far, it got stuck minimized.  I cant see the bottom widget anymore
<sebsebseb> ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<acald> Pardon my newbieness
<sebsebseb> ubotu people that think I am a person!
<RawSewage> Can someone help me
<ubotu> I know nothing about people that think I am a person! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<RawSewage> nm
<RawSewage> I fixed it
<sebsebseb> Kyral:  Why have differnet distros of Linux?  I used Fedora Core before now Ubuntu.
<Hawkwind> acald: No problem.  Glad to help :)
<sebsebseb> I mean in virtual machines sure I could understand that
<sebsebseb> ,but on partitions on hard disk why?
<sebsebseb> a multi boot  or dual boot with differnet Linux distros what's the point?
<Hawkwind> Some people like to have more than one distro to play with.  Nothing wrong with it
<acald> I guess I took for granted that the Java libraries were there since Konqueror showed it as availble.
<sebsebseb> except they are all pretty much the same I think?
<Hawkwind> sebsebseb: Ummm no
<sebsebseb> same programs.  Gnome KDE Firefox Open Office Gaim etc etc
<Hawkwind> sebsebseb: Most all distros all different.  Atleast in how they look and how they do things.  As well as hardware detection and many other things
<sebsebseb> well yes that's true
<Hawkwind> sebsebseb: So.  Each distro makes their stuff differently
<sebsebseb> ,but generally then they are similar
<Hawkwind> No, not even generally
<Hawkwind> All distros are different.  Hence the reason there are so many
<acald> any good ideas on management packages for a small business environment
<sebsebseb> I been thinking about trying out Suse in virtual machine :)
<sebsebseb> read good things
<Hawkwind> Might want to read again, or read a more true article
<sebsebseb> and well Genetoo as well I guess.  apparnatlly that one is more about.  choiceing  exactly what people want.  the kernel version the lot
<Kyral> Each Distro represents someone's idea of The Perfect Distro
<Kyral> Of which is a purely objective and personal thing
<Hawkwind> Kyral: Good choice of words
<sebsebseb> Hawkind:  your saying Suse is bad?
<sebsebseb> Hawkind: even
<sebsebseb> ah same mistake
<sebsebseb> Hawkwind:  I mean
<LuisMendes> how can I start the composite manager? it crashed on startup and I need to disable a few options
<Hawkwind> sebsebseb: I've never tried it.  Best thing to do is try it yourself and see what you think of it.  You might like it, or you might hate it
<sebsebseb> yeah just like I hate KDE or dislike,  as in the actsaul GUI,  but I am in here,  because of idiots booting me about a week ago from the Ubuntu channel,  because of a stupid arguement.  and still banned.
<sebsebseb> I meant KDE as in the GUI
<sebsebseb> just hte way it is.  I prefer Gnome when it comes to that stuff
<sebsebseb> ,but KDE has rather good apps.  K3B so on
<sebsebseb> saying this in the KDE Ubuntu fan boys channel might stir something up :D
<sebsebseb> Fedora Core 2 and 4 I used and liked it a lot,  but took ages to install on this PC.  and then there was Ubuntu and I wanted to try that
<sebsebseb> and so been using that yeah :)
<sebsebseb> and also since it was only one CD.  unlike FC4.  so just half an hour or so to install
<sebsebseb> what happens if I try and delete everything when Home is not in it's own partition?
<Zaire> anyone in here know how to install BattleField 2 with cedega cause my cedega said you have to have admin rights or something like that
<Hawkwind> Zaire: Might ask in #Cedega or #WineHQ as those guys are the experts
<Philip5> Zaire: search in the transgaming forums
<Yus> Anyone else than me having problems with katapult after last update?
<ranunculoid> Ho do I install from a downloaded .deb file?
<Hawkwind> ranunculoid: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<ranunculoid> eamon@eamon-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg -i /home/eamon/ktorrent_2.0beta1-1_i386.deb
<ranunculoid> (Reading database ... 74826 files and directories currently installed.)
<ranunculoid> Preparing to replace ktorrent 1.2-0ubuntu5 (using .../ktorrent_2.0beta1-1_i386.deb) ...
<ranunculoid> Unpacking replacement ktorrent ...
<ranunculoid> dpkg: error processing /home/eamon/ktorrent_2.0beta1-1_i386.deb (--install):
<ranunculoid>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/mimelnk/application/x-bittorrent.desktop', which is also in package kdelibs-data
<ranunculoid> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ranunculoid>  /home/eamon/ktorrent_2.0beta1-1_i386.deb
<ranunculoid> eamon@eamon-desktop:~$
<ranunculoid> That didn't work very well...
<h3sp4wn> How was that deb made ?
<ranunculoid> I downloaded it from ktorrent.org
<BKaj> I need to configure x-cd-roast as super user before I can use it ...what's the comand . pls ?
<ranunculoid> I tried to install it before when I used MEPIS and I got the exact same error
<BKaj> asureus works well and you can get it in synaptic
<ranunculoid> It uses too much ram
<BKaj> bummer
<BKaj> low on mem ?
<ranunculoid> I'm running it now and it's using 462 mb of memory
<ranunculoid> 512mg
<BKaj> ic
<ranunculoid> 512mb
<BKaj> ok
<BKaj> java does that
<ranunculoid> uh-huh
<OOD> ranunculoid: i found a solution
<aevaughn> Hello
<BKaj> can some tell me the cmd for configuring an installed prog as super user ?
<SperMite> How can i remove apache2 and all the config files that came with it?
<ranunculoid> OOD: "-force-overwrite"?
<ranunculoid> It didn't work
<ranunculoid> What's your solution?
<ranunculoid> I'll paste the output for the craic
<ranunculoid> eamon@eamon-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg -i -force-overwrite /home/eamon/ktorrent_2.0beta1-1_i386.deb
<ranunculoid> Password:
<ranunculoid> dpkg: conflicting actions --field and --install
<ranunculoid> Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*] ;
<ranunculoid> Use `dselect' or `aptitude' for user-friendly package management;
<sebsebseb> SperMite:  I could tell you how with Syamptic the Gnome file manager
<ranunculoid> Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values;
<ranunculoid> Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options;
<ranunculoid> Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files;
<ranunculoid> Type dpkg --licence for copyright licence and lack of warranty (GNU GPL) [*] .
<ranunculoid> Options marked [*]  produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more' !
<ranunculoid> eamon@eamon-desktop:~$
<ranunculoid> apt-get remove apache
<sysrpl> hi, how do i force my wireless adpater to release its ip address and renew it?
<OOD> ranunculoid: nevermind, it won't work
<ranunculoid> OOD: :(
<Zaire> yay BF2 is installing lol
<sysrpl> hi, how do i force my wireless adpater to release its ip address and renew it?
<ranunculoid> OOD: I got it to work :-D "--force-overwrite" (an extra '-') was what was needed. ^_-
* Zaire knows not of such mystical things as the wireless lol
<ranunculoid> OOD: I got it to work :-D "--force-overwrite" (an extra '-') was what was needed. ^_^
<acald_> hawkwind: I've followed all of the instructions and no change for the java
<acald_> any other ideas?
<z00m> can anyone tell me how to disable SMTP in kubuntu ?
<acald_> hawkwind: it appears installing the SDK made the difference
<acald_> go figure
<sebsebseb> 1
<sebsebseb> 2
<sebsebseb> 3
<sebsebseb> 4
<sebsebseb> 5
<sebsebseb> 6
<Zaire> to anyone who may be interested and didn't know this to install BattleField 2 with cedega you have to set the install mode to Windows XP mode
<sebsebseb> Zaire: Cadega
<sebsebseb> you buy it?
<Zaire> yeps I gots it lol
<sebsebseb> you brought?
<sebsebseb> or download or?
<sebsebseb> I think it can be downloaded for free,  but then has to be set up
<Zaire> does it matter anyway I want battle field 2 lol
<sebsebseb> I am interested in Cadega
<sebsebseb> only looked into it a little
<sebsebseb> so I was wondering what you did
<z00m> battle field 2 is a top game, why not dual boot and play games on windows XP its easyer!
<sebsebseb> z00m:  or have XP inside a virtual machine in Linux :d
<z00m> sebsebseb: dont this is will support GFX card that way, it will just be the vmware default settings
<z00m> think it will^
<sebsebseb> I have heard it will work with non 3D games quite well
<z00m> does anyone know how i can disable SMTP service on my box if im not using it
<z00m> sebsebseb: it might work but it will look like crap :P
<z00m> anyway, i gotta go! :P
<z00m> laterz
<I_Died_Once> i cant find cedega in the adept repositories
<sebsebseb> probably,  because it's commerical and all that
<sebsebseb> and not just any program
<I_Died_Once> ....nooooooooooooo
<I_Died_Once> well that sucks
<OOD> I_Died_Once: try wine
<I_Died_Once> I wonder if tehre is a crack for cedega
<posthuman> nah died
<posthuman> you can download it at torrent sites though..which I Just did not mention
* posthuman didn't say that
<posthuman> I pay a 5 dollar a month subscription for it.
<sebsebseb> where did he go?
<I_Died_Once> so  you gotta pay to activate it'
<sebsebseb> I don't see his name in the list of users
<I_Died_Once> ??
<sebsebseb> no you can download it
<posthuman> No.  Once you pay once you can download it
<sebsebseb> and use use it I THINK
<posthuman> but to keep it updated you need to pay
<posthuman> but it works if you pay just once
<posthuman> you just cant get newer upgrades
* I_Died_Once is broke
<sebsebseb> or you don't pay at all and just download it I think
<I_Died_Once> whisper the torrent link please
<sebsebseb> or you just settle with playing games on a dual boot with Windows.  or have in a virtual machine in Linux :d
<posthuman> not officially seb
<sebsebseb> I Would if I could find your name in the list of people
<I_Died_Once> I_Died_Once
<sebsebseb> it's not there
<posthuman> message me i_died
<sebsebseb> ok done
<will> can someone help me set up my source list ?
<Lunar_Raven> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Lunar_Raven> try that will
<GaiaX11> will: What happened?
<Lunar_Raven> very helpful
<Lunar_Raven> and ..
<Lunar_Raven> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<will> GaiaX11: I'm brand new to linux
<Lunar_Raven> !easysource
<will> just installed kubuntu
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<will> trying to get mozilla installed
<GaiaX11> will: sudo synaptic
<GaiaX11> will: search mozilla
<will> GaiaX11: im using kubuntu
<Lunar_Raven> will
<Lunar_Raven> for kubuntu you use adept
<Lunar_Raven> sudo adept :)
<Lunar_Raven> or choose it from the menu
<GaiaX11> will: no problem
<GaiaX11> will: type in the konsole
<GaiaX11> sudo synaptic
<Lunar_Raven> does kubuntu have synaptic?
<h3sp4wn> Lunar_Raven: If you install it
<Lunar_Raven> well, he probably hasn't
<Lunar_Raven> default it would be adept
<h3sp4wn> Lunar_Raven: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Lunar_Raven> yah :P
<Lunar_Raven> I prefer adept
<Lunar_Raven> I was just saying for the new guy
<h3sp4wn> I prefer aptitude
<GaiaX11> I prefer apt-get
<Lunar_Raven> I like smart
<Lunar_Raven> and adept
<Lunar_Raven> and aptitiude
<Lunar_Raven> lol
<GaiaX11> But I think for him synaptic is a good start
<h3sp4wn> I don't see much need to use anything other than aptitude (apart from for source)
<h3sp4wn> the interactive aptitude is pretty good
<h3sp4wn> (if you need menu's etc)
<GaiaX11> He will get confused
<GaiaX11> Let's just help him
<Lunar_Raven> GUI is always good for a beginner :o
<Lunar_Raven> and I just like gui, heh
<GaiaX11> Lunar_Raven: yeah!
<GaiaX11> will: So ...
<GaiaX11> will: sudo apt-get install mozilla-browser
<Cntryboy> Anyone know why sudo chmod +x or chmod 775 /usr/lib/xscreensaver doesn't work? I"m trying to move glmatrix there
<will> sorry guys, got called away for a sec
<will> Ok, I've downloaded a tar file for the latest firefox
<will> do I still use adept
<will> at one point I extracted it, but that didn't seem to help
<Cntryboy> wow this channel sleeps more than anything
<Cntryboy> lol
<Lunar_Raven> you can..if you want it 'globally installed.'  But if you just want to use the tar that's fine.  JUst extract that and run the firefox executable
<Lunar_Raven> you should be able to just click it
<Lunar_Raven> 'firefox'
<will> yah
<will> I click it and ARK opens up
<elknof1> hi everybody...  can someone give me a hand with a small issue of k3b??
<will> from there I extracted it into a folder
<will> it wouldn't let me extract it into my applications folder
<will> guessing thats because I;m not signed in as a super use
<will> r
<will> Lunar_Raven: once I click on it and Ark opens up.  then what?
<Lunar_Raven> if you do it that way, you must extract it into your home directory some where
<elknof1> hi everybody...  can someone give me a hand with a small issue of k3b??
<Lunar_Raven> then in that directory..find the 'firefox' file and open that
<will> k
<will> just a sec
<will> will try
<Lunar_Raven> :)
<OOD> elknof1: what is the problem?
<will> Lunar_Raven: I'm running into permission issues
<will> how do I get admin rights in Ark
<CheeseBurgerMan> will: kdesu ark
<Lunar_Raven> yes what he said
<Lunar_Raven> :)
<Lunar_Raven> lol
<will> thanks
<Lunar_Raven> or you could do it the old fashioned way ..  from a console:  sudo tar -xvvf nameofarchive.tar.gz
<Lunar_Raven> but either works
<will> will@Wills-laptop:~$ kdesu ark
<will> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<will>   Major opcode:  145
<will>   Minor opcode:  3
<will>   Resource id:  0x0
<will> Failed to open device
<will> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<will>   Major opcode:  145
<will>   Minor opcode:  3
<will>   Resource id:  0x0
<will> Failed to open device
<Lunar_Raven> ah ignore that
<Lunar_Raven> still should work
<Lunar_Raven> I think
<Lunar_Raven> if it doesn't..just do the command I showed above
<OOD> that always happens when you start a gui app from terminal
<Lunar_Raven> yeah
<Lunar_Raven> that's a xorg issue..but doesn't affect anything
<Lunar_Raven> I got rid of that awhile ago
<will> didn't work
<Lunar_Raven> that's odd..what exactly happened?
<Lunar_Raven> sudo tar -xvvf nameofarchive.tar.gz <---try that, it'll extract it to wherever the file is located.    Of course, replace nameofarchvie with the real filename
<will> I'm probably missing a step
<will> what I'm trying to do is...
<will> extract the firefox tar file to  usr - share - applications
<will> but it won't give me permission to extract there or create a new folder in applications to extract to
<elknof1> OOD, i already solve it..  it was about a mp3 decoder for k3b...  but is done... thanks anyway
<Lunar_Raven> if you want to do that all graphically, just ksedu konqueror
<Lunar_Raven> try that
<Lunar_Raven> then you can do it all through the file manager
<CheeseBurgerMan> Uh, 'sudo tar zxvfp firefox-version.tar.gz -C /usr/share/applications'?
<Lunar_Raven> excuse me ... kdesu konqueror
<Lunar_Raven> yeah
<will> what do you mean ksedu konqueror
<Lunar_Raven> do you know how to use konsoles and such?
<will> sort of
<will> I can get to it
<will> used dos a little ten years ago
<Lunar_Raven> you'd open konsole (from the menu)
<Lunar_Raven> and run:
<CheeseBurgerMan> will: If you can't get it to extract where you want it, extract it to you desktop (or somewhere), and the copy it to /usr/share/applications
<Lunar_Raven> kdesu konqueror   this  allows you to run konqueror with 'super rights'
<Lunar_Raven> then you can graphically copy things to where you want..despite the location
<CheeseBurgerMan> Or a shortcut 'kdesu konqueror /usr/share/applications' ;)
<will> well I got the same error
<CheeseBurgerMan> What error?
<will> baddevice....failed to open device...
<Lunar_Raven> I don't understand? what error
<Lunar_Raven> konqueror never came up?
<will> will@Wills-laptop:~$ kdesu konqueror
<will> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<will>   Major opcode:  145
<will>   Minor opcode:  3
<will>   Resource id:  0x0
<will> Failed to open device
<will> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<will>   Major opcode:  145
<will>   Minor opcode:  3
<will>   Resource id:  0x0
<will> Failed to open device
<OOD> that happens, ignore that
<OOD> and use pastebin from now on
<Lunar_Raven> it still should pop up
<OOD> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Lunar_Raven> it does, correct?
<will> nothing popped up
<will> I'm going to save this convo and work on it later.  got to run,  Thanks for all the help.  I'll get it down soon enough
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK, bye.
<Grundee> I am having trouble with a process called gam_server. It eats up all of my CPU when my screensaver is on, and it still uses a lot when it is off. I tried killall gam_server, but it comes back. I read online that this program does this sometimes, what can I do to fix it?
<TheHighChild> Grundee: Amarok uses this. I've heard about it quite a bit from people
<Grundee> Yes, I am using Amarok; what can be done about this?
<TheHighChild> Grundee: Off hand, nothing I know but I'll take a look, brb in a few
<MehAdult> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<TheHighChild> Grundee: Are you running x86_64?
<thompa> well i solved one problem by removing windows. my sony disks dont work on vaio so windows is impossible to install anyway
<thompa> stupid morons at sony
<thompa> i used transgaming for the one game in ubuntu and it seems to work so far
<thompa> sony shipped me xp pro and home edition replacements 4 times now and none work
<TheHighChild> thompa: Do they boot and just not install or do they not boot at all?
<thompa> its a vaio notebook with nvidia, the sound jack broke a while back and they replaced the whole mobo
<thompa> i think thats the problem
<DarkAudit> I've got sonypi in /etc/modules on my VAIO notebook, but when I check system settings for notebooks, Kubuntu claims it can't find the module
<thompa> it says machine is wrong or something, and the drivers are impossible to install if you use a generic xp disk
<l091548> evening all
<thompa> you have to boot with linux live actually to get it working in windows,
<thompa> DarkAudit: it doesnt work
<thompa> DarkAudit: what model you have?
<beemer> anyone good at upgrading/changing kernels and keeping the nvidia drivers working?  It keeps hanging at boot with a "can't find driver nvidia" whenever I try
<TheHighChild> Grundee: Any work on your arch?
<thompa> i use keybindings and can control sound
<DarkAudit> thompa: argh! now I have to go look :p :)
<thompa> well are you sure its a vaio notebook firstly
<DarkAudit> thompa: model PCG-7D2L
<thompa> euro model
<thompa> whats the FS..?  model
<DarkAudit> brb again :)
<thompa> 1.73G isit that one?
<thompa> 512M
<thompa> nevermind i found it
<thompa> mines a 660w, runs at 100c
<thompa> 95c currently
<thompa> DarkAudit: its same casing as mine exactly
<thompa> i removed windows completely from it the nvidia is 128R 1Gram
<DarkAudit> thompa: FS740
<thompa> DarkAudit: does it have nvidia?
<DarkAudit> i915
<thompa> DarkAudit: you have to install sonypyi first
<thompa> then your in good shape,
<thompa> mines an overheater but faster
<thompa> the i915 will do some 3d stuff actuallly in linux
<DarkAudit> thompa: isn't the sonypi module already part of the stock kernel?
<thompa> acpi is what works now
<thompa> battery status is wrong no matter what you do
<thompa> sonypi is part of kernel
<thompa> DarkAudit: youonly need to fix brightness control
<DarkAudit> so the module should load if it's in /etc/modules
<thompa> the vaio-stat source is in synaptics, thats what it says
<DarkAudit> thompa: ok... thx :)
<thompa> for me i had to confiugre shortcuts for volume its very simple
<thompa> how do you turn up volume without the mouse?
<beemer> little knob on the speaker
<thompa> for brightness install spicctrl
<OOD> or alsamixer in terminal
<thompa> OOD: i need to try that
<thompa> DarkAudit: search in synaptic keyword "sony" there are the programs
<dan_> does anyone know if you can uninstall programs that you've installed manualy
<dan_> hello
<dan_> anyone in here?
<TheHighChild> dan_ sudo apt-get remove packagename
<TheHighChild> or go to Kmenu > Add/Remove Programs
<dan_> well yeah but
<dan_> what if i downloaded the file as a tar
<dan_> and did the whole config and make stuff
<TheHighChild> I would suggest reading the README and seeing if it creates an uninstall script or gives instructions on how to remove
<dan_> ok
<dan_> thanx
<elknof1> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Cornellius> What's the easiest way of update X to ver. 7 ?
<bob_4_a_day> what is missing when i get this error ?
<bob_4_a_day> setupterm failed: 0
<bob_4_a_day> So we'll be running in dumb mode...
<bob_4_a_day> 'linux': unknown terminal type.
<Zaire> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<abattoir> Cornellius: dapper comes w/ ver.7.... doesnt it?
<abattoir> !info xserver-xorg
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In repository main, is optional. Version 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 (dapper), package size 98 kB, installed size 344 kB
<Cornellius> You're right
<bob_4_a_day> what provides loadkeys ?
<bob_4_a_day> bash: loadkeys: command not found
<alexicon> hello
<alexicon> what tools do you guys recommend for wifi?
<alexicon> im trying to setup and use wifi on my home network
<alexicon> but this wireless assisntant thing doesnt seem to want to work
<abattoir> alexicon: knetworkmanager ?
<alexicon> thanks i'll try that
<abattoir> !info knetworkmanager
<ubotu> knetworkmanager: User friendly KDE frontend for NetworkManager. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.1~svn-r533312-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 263 kB, installed size 1412 kB
<alexicon> :)
<max_> help with orinoco card under dapper plz, breezy worked the old kernel on old dapper worked.  its just a proxim orinoco silver b/g card every distro ive tried supports it out of box..
<Ashex> grr
<Ashex> this angers me
<Ashex> i can't play music on my main partition in amarok
<Ashex> but it'll play in xmms
<abattoir> max_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/OrinocoKismet ?? But as the doc says, you should probably follow only the last part
<Ashex> all the music on my ntfs partition plays fine in amarok too
<Ashex> >:(
<max_> abattoir: ill try it thx
<bob_4_a_day> what provides loadkeys ?
<bob_4_a_day> somebody ?
<abattoir> bob_4_a_day: its installed for me by default...
<bob_4_a_day> abattoir yeah so ?    i need to know what package it's in.    can you do a dpkg -something and tell me ?
<abattoir> bob_4_a_day: wait... i'm searching
<daveman> so, uh... I have a question about APT and broken packages... what do I do when APT thinks a package is broken and it's not?
<bob_4_a_day> daveman sudo apt-get install -f
<daveman> the game Tremulous depends on the latest version of libc6, right?  but Ubuntu uses a different version of libc6
<abattoir> bob_4_a_day: i cant find it, but from the man pages, i think its something like console tools, i 'll check...
<nnn0> daveman ?
<daveman> the problem is Tremulous isn't in any of the repositories I know of for Debian or Ubuntu... I installed it myself
<JRH3K5> Where should I seek help with a simple case's power LED question?
<bob_4_a_day> abattoir k thanks.
<abattoir> !info console-tools
<ubotu> console-tools: Linux console and font utilities. In repository main, is important. Version 1:0.2.3dbs-60ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 287 kB, installed size 892 kB
<abattoir> bob_4_a_day: try that out ^^^^^^
<nnn0> hm daveman, you are not Daveman ?
<bob_4_a_day> yeah i think that's probably it abattoir,  thanks !
<daveman> I don't think I'm that Daveman... this is my username in Linux.  I've never used IRC with this name before
<daveman> ...
<nnn0> k cause it's another Daveman here, he's not online now it seems :)
<bob_4_a_day> now i wish i could install it.
<max_> hmm during install it detected wifi card fine as ath0 i checked iftab and interfaces files and they are right but iwconfig shows a sit0 device that does not work my ath0 is nowhere to be found..
<somebody_else> nnn0, I bet the other Daveman was online when I was and that's why whatever IRC client I might have used before gave me a different name
<nnn0> hehe
<alexicon> anyone here use wifi on a dell laptop? :P
<alexicon> ive not been able to get this thing working, but maybe its the wpa encryption it doesnt like...
<bob_4_a_day> hmmm this could be bad.   nano wont run.
<somebody_else> so... about my problem.  "apt-get install -f" wants to uninstall the game I found.  I was hoping there was a way around that
<max_> is there a plumb command or similar in ubuntu?
<digitalslacker> does anybody have ideas as to why I would be getting messages from adept saying that the package manager is already in use by another program when it's a fresh boot?
<bob_4_a_day> somebody_else was it a .deb package (assumes so seeing apt wants to rm it)   can you go ahead and let it rm the game then reinstall it and watch closely to see if it burps out errors...
<alexicon> digitalslacker: ps -ef | grep apt      see whats running
<digitalslacker> alexicon: it only comes up with the command I just issued
<bob_4_a_day> somebody_else as long as one package is partly installed the package manager is going to have trubble...
<alexicon> hrmm..
<alexicon> even does that after you restart the application?
<somebody_else> bob_4_a_day, it was a .deb package... I used some kind of package manager and it said it wanted a different version of libc6... I made it install and configure without regarding the dependency
<digitalslacker> yeah
<alexicon> @_@
<alexicon> can you run apt-get commands on their own?
<bob_4_a_day> digitalslacker stale lock file maybe ?
<somebody_else> what's digitalslacker?
<digitalslacker> I just tried sudo apt-get clean and it went successfully, but autoclean comes up bad
<knapper> hey how do I install a kdm theme? kde-look.org says put it in ~/.kde/share/apps/kdm/themes, but it doesn't exist.
<somebody_else> oh... nevermind
<bob_4_a_day> somebody_else yeah that's what breaks theing.   'don't force it.  just use a bigger hammer.'
<digitalslacker> ah ha, it was a failed install
<max_> anyone here have proxim orinoco pcmcia card working in dapper?
<Cntryboy> Anyone ever used xvidcap?
<bob_4_a_day> alexicon adept/synaptic/aptitude/apt are all frontends for the 'debian package manager' dpkg    and yes any of them can be called from the command line.
<alexicon> sorry bob_4_a_day wasnt a question i was asking digitalslacker if he could
<bob_4_a_day> oh missread you.  my bad.
<somebody_else> bob_4_a_day   the game wants libc6 >= 2.3.6-6... I have libc6 2.3.6-0ubuntu20
<digitalslacker> alexicon: thanks, that did point me in the right direction. It was a failed mythtv installation. Thought it might be something to play with, but I guess not
<alexicon> np
<skiddex> anyone here have trouble installing gdm with amd k6/7?
<somebody_else> I've had conflicts with non-supported games that need libc6 version 2.3.6-6 and run just fine with the version I have, but seem to think that my version is lower
<bob_4_a_day> !info libc6
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries and Timezone data. In repository main, is required. Version 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 (dapper), package size 4480 kB, installed size 9932 kB
<somebody_else> every other time, I've simply uninstalled the game
<bob_4_a_day> somebody_else looks like you'll have to wait a little while or do some installing from scratch.
<somebody_else> bob_4_a_day ...wait a little while for what?
<skiddex> kde runs fine on my k6/k7 machines but gdm dd hangs at the desktop load (black screen of death)
<alexicon> how can i get a wireless card configured??
<bob_4_a_day> later release of libv6 to hit the repos
<alexicon> i believe its eth1, and it says up
<alexicon> but im unable to scan anything
<alexicon> and i know theres at least 4-5 networks in my area
<somebody_else> it seems like programs designed for Debian or other distros have trouble with version numbers that have words in them
<bob_4_a_day> skiddex 'black screen of death'  hehhe.    when that happens try  [alt] +[SysRQ] +[R]    and  then  [alt] +[ctrl] +[f1]   sometimes you can get to a console....
<max_> skiddex: no problem except with latest nvidia driver install.. but vesa worked fine
<bob_4_a_day> if not then [alt] +[SysRQ] +[E]   should kill everything but the base system.
<max_> alexicon: iwconfig shows it as a wireless device?
<skiddex> it just hangs at the desktop load - i am on kde live dapper now and no problem at all
<alexicon> yep max_
<max_> alexicon: but iwlist eth1 scan reports nothing?
<luc45> where is the kmenu directory?
<somebody_else> is there a way to make APT and/or DPKG not care about a specific package's unmet dependencies?  a game won't break anything else and it works just fine even though it's flagged as broken
<alexicon> max_: no scan results :/
<skiddex> i just wanted gdm for the gaim app anyway cuz i like the linux room but can't have everything i guess
<skiddex> kde works great live
<max_> alexicon: what kind of card?
<bob_4_a_day> i have lost the display altogather and the system still be working  'bsod'  in which case one can use any normal command....  just have to fly blind....    lot's of fun.
<alexicon> its in a dell inspiron 600m laptop
<alexicon> not sure
<Search4Lancer> how do I extract an ace archive?
<alexicon> think its an intel mini pci wireless card
<bob_4_a_day> gdm=gaim usable ????    i didn't know gaim required gdm.
<alexicon> is there a way i can find the details in proc or something?
<skiddex> running this off an old hp xt936 and its pretty snappy
<alexicon> it seems to recognise that its there, but i dunno why it wont scan anything
<bob_4_a_day> skiddex do you have gaim installed?
<skiddex> no gaim is on the ubuntu distro - which won't run
<max_> alexicon: well you could try sudo nano /etc/iftab and change eth1 to like wlan0 i think thats the normal entry for intel wireless card but dunno if that would help anything..
<bob_4_a_day> skiddex so install it
<bob_4_a_day> skiddex sudo apt-get install gaim
* max_ complains about dapper and wireless
<skiddex> this is a live cd so i'll just find another live distro with gaim
<alexicon> max_: think i can add duplicate entry and just change the name on the second to wlan0
<skiddex> maybe knoppix i like it
<alexicon> hrm i'll just add a new line actually :P
* alexicon tries
<bob_4_a_day> skiddex oh.  you don't install linux ?
<skiddex> no i have to stay on windows for business
<bob_4_a_day> skiddex it runs much better installed...      dual-boot
<max_> skiddex: thats what vmware is for :)
<skiddex> but like to use linux in my spare time
<skiddex> yeah i know
<somebody_else> skiddex   you could try Slax ...it's customizeable www.slax.org
<skiddex> yeah i have slax and dsl knoppix berry and ubuntu to tshoot various systems
<skiddex> mostly winblos stuff
<bob_4_a_day> all you need is a couple G of free (unpartitioned) hdd space.    and install it.      'backup data first there is always the chance that something might go wrong might go wrong might go wrong might go wrong
<skiddex> lol that's what i thought
<skiddex> anyway  linux is stable enough
<bob_4_a_day> skiddex same chance exists with the live cd's
<skiddex> better than any others for my way of thinking
<somebody_else> skiddex  ...there is a Windows app that can add modules to a Slax ISO image... you can use that to put Gaim and any other software you need on one of those... right?
<skiddex> yeah but if they mount hd as ro i usually find its pretty safe
<skiddex> wow its late
<skiddex> thanks for the chat
<skiddex> will cya  later
<skiddex> gnite
* bob_4_a_day uses low-end systems. (trash to everyone else) and linux works GREAT when installed and trimed properly.
<elknof1> #kubuntu-es
<elknof1> deam
<bob_4_a_day> hmm over 250m of the default install is oo.o    figures
<digitalslacker> okay, another problem I just noticed. My monitor settings (ie: power saving turned off and gamma turned off *dim monitor*) don't seem to save after restarting X
<digitalslacker> gamma turned up**
<JRH3K5> Anyone here know why icecast isn't binding to socket on port 8000?
<JRH3K5> Because #icecast is a graveyard
<JRH3K5> And Google's overrun with German.
<Ashex> what's the name of the package that adds System Settings to the Kmenu
<Ashex> mine dissapeared
<digitalslacker> Ashex: right click the taskbar> configure panel> Menus > it's an option in the "optional menus" pane on the right
<bob_4_a_day> Ashex also of note,  all customization is stored in ~/.kde/<things>   you can change it back,  or just rm the whole thing.  that will reset kde to defaults.
<Ashex> It's not in there
<Ashex> yesterday when i was attempting to setup xgl, a lot of packages just vanished
<Ashex> haven't a clue why, but i've been adding them back in as I spot them
<digitalslacker> Ashex: it should be marked as just "Settings" (8th item from the top)
<bob_4_a_day> install kubuntu-desktop
<digitalslacker> also, try running kcontrol to see if it comes up
<Ashex> I have Kontrol
<Ashex> but i was wondering about the kubuntu system control
<bob_4_a_day> eeek disk full.....
<digitalslacker> Ashex: alright, we were thinking of two different things. Try running "systemsettings" to see if that comes up
<Ashex> nope, doesn't exist
<Ashex> I looked in adept
<Ashex> and kubuntu-desktop isn't installed
<bob_4_a_day> install kubuntu-desktop
<Ashex> something tells me that should be there
<Lord_Athur> i all, what do i have to do to become ubuntero in launchpad?
<digitalslacker> kubuntui-desktop is only used as an overall. It's a bypass to get an all-in-one install. The package for systemsettings is called "kde-systemsettings"
<bob_4_a_day> nope kubuntu-desktop is not nessary at all.  it's a meta package,   i.e. empty package that depends on other things....
<digitalslacker> however, installing kubuntu-desktop would probably bring back anything that's missing now as far as default installed apps
<Ashex> so the package is more a wrapper of a bunch of other packages
<bob_4_a_day> install kubuntu-desktop
<Ashex> Yup
<Ashex> it brought back system settings
<Ashex> which brings up another problem
<Ashex> it's empty :/
<Ashex> bleh
<bob_4_a_day> probably not.    a restart of X might fix that.
<Ashex> and now Kontrol is gone
<Ashex> I'll give it a shot
<Zaire> k does anyone in here know what woul cause ktorrent to crash completly
<Generic> Yup
<Generic> It's all good now
<Zaire> it says ktorrent crashed and caused the signal6 SIGBART
<digitalslacker> Zaire: what were you doing when it crashed?
<Zaire> opening a torrent file
<digitalslacker> have you tried a different torrent to make sure it's not a bad file or or something?
<Zaire> yep and same thing
<Zaire> ktorrent was working fine then it just crashed
<fiyawerx> well if it has one bad file in it, won't it try to load that file each time it starts up?
<fiyawerx> maybe have to remove that torrent manually first from the konsole?
<fiyawerx> if thats what may be causing it
<digitalslacker> try opening from konsole to see if there are any hints in the debug
<Zaire> wouldn't have a clue how to remove a torrent file
<bob_4_a_day> what was the first computer bug ?
<digitalslacker> a moth
<Zaire> http://pastebin.ca/90941
<bob_4_a_day> A;  a moth.      trapped between the contacts of a relay.
<Zaire> !rm
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<bob_4_a_day> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<bob_4_a_day> hmmm seems that they even casterated that info-node
<Zaire> k how the hell do I remove packages then
<digitalslacker> close ktorrent, open a console and try removing the program profile (rm -r -f .kde/share/apps/ktorrent)
<bob_4_a_day> apt-get remove <package-name>
<bob_4_a_day> as root
<Zaire> kubuntu has no root only sudo
<digitalslacker> sudo apt-get remove <package-name> is the same as doing it as root
<Zaire> there it was sudo apt-get remove --purge
<Zaire> needed the --purge on the end to
<bob_4_a_day> bull shit on the 'has no root'    evey time you issue  'sudo <blah> '  you run blah as root.
<Zaire> thats not root thats super user capability theres a difference
<Zaire> its still limited where as root is not
<bob_4_a_day> the only super user there is is  "root"
<digitalslacker> you can also sudo into a joe schmoe account, not just SU
<Zaire> but root is inactive by default
<Zaire> you have to activate the root account
<bob_4_a_day> and no.  the default *ubuntu's  sudo is not limited.
<bob_4_a_day> Zaire no.
<Zaire> funny I couldn't sudo files for vsftpd on my server I had to activate the root account to do so
<bob_4_a_day> Zaire you are talking through your hat.    type  sudo -i     and then   whoami
<digitalslacker> root is not disabled, root login is
<fiyawerx> you can change sudo to only give accounts access to predefined commands i believe
<fiyawerx> like the way it works on Unix
<red-night> hello
<fiyawerx> at least where I work thats how it's set up, you can't just run sudo <anything>
<fiyawerx> very tight security
<Zaire> the only way to login as root is in cli gui is unable Ive tried
<unix_infidel> cli gui?
<unix_infidel> wtf?
<bob_4_a_day> Zaire you are talking through your hat again.
<Zaire> and root is inactive till you assign a pass to it a friend of mine knows more about root and cli then I do and he told me all about that little feature
* unix_infidel wonders how many people have started using linux since 1.1.06
<|naturaljoe|> ......
<digitalslacker> those 3 evil words... "friend of mine"
<bob_4_a_day> Zaire and obviously neither of you know much about them.
<Zaire> he's a second year programmer and started with linux before me and Ive been at it for 5 years
<fiyawerx> which means absolutely nothing in the grand scheme of thinsg
<fiyawerx> you can use it for a while and still not know what your talking about
<bob_4_a_day> slow learner eeh
<fiyawerx> i work with guys that have been in IT 30 years and don't know how bookmarks work
<fiyawerx> don't ask them about mainframe commands tho or you'[re done for
<digitalslacker> and I have a friend that's been using Linux since Slackware was first released and he still can't compile
<fiyawerx> heh
<Zaire> yea and trust me my friend isnt a dimwit like that
<fiyawerx> Zaire: of course not
<fiyawerx> Zaire: what i defined isn't a dimwit, either
<fiyawerx> but length of experience in a related field != credibility all over
<Zaire> not knowing how to bookmark takes a dimwit computer illiterate -_-
<fiyawerx> and you believe him just because he has more experience than you
<fiyawerx> there's a term for that
<fiyawerx> crap whats it called, its a good one
<fiyawerx> false authority syndrome or something?
<fiyawerx> Zaire: do you know how to IPL a mainframe region?
<fiyawerx> if not, they'd call you a dimwit
<fiyawerx> it's al relative
<Zaire> I only do ftp stuff for personal use so no I don't
<Zaire> and desktop aswell
<bob_4_a_day> Zaire you should stop now, and cut your loses.    too late to save face, just save ass, and drop it.
<Lynoure> hmm
<fiyawerx> heh
<fiyawerx> need to quote that one
<fiyawerx> Zaire has left this server ("Universal_constant_ask_for_help_in_linux_get_stuck_up_prick_attitude").
<bob_4_a_day> so much for much for not being a dimwit....
<digitalslacker> hehe, at he should try Slackware to see what kind of response comes from there
<bob_4_a_day> or debian
<bob_4_a_day> gentoo even
<Lynoure> I have never gotten offensive responses on #debian, but I guess I have been lucky,,.
<digitalslacker> I know that when I was on Slackware, I watched the IRC to see how many times "rtfm" was said
<Lynoure> when "man foo" is common here too
<digitalslacker> I ran out of fingers and toes
<Lynoure> Sometimes I really don't feel like explaning things in the man for a user that can read it him/herself
<Lynoure> And sometimes I feel like saying utfg :)
<bob_4_a_day> Lynoure you have obviously never tried to tell them that sudo was not root but super-user,  and then goint a big spill about how much you know about it cause your friend told you so....   hehhe     but at any rate.     no i have never gotten offensive responses anyplace except from those that "thought they knew, and didn't"   and you can find that anywhere.
<Lynoure> bob_4_a_day: well, everone makes mistakes.
<bob_4_a_day> yeah   agreed.
<bob_4_a_day> some more than others tho.
<fiyawerx> i try not to rtfm, i'll google stuff for people, or use !'s when i know its there
<fiyawerx> er to tell them rtfm heh
<fiyawerx> besides, a 3 second google makes you look good a lto for noobs :)
<Lynoure> bob_4_a_day: and as far as I know sudo does come from the words "superuser do".... :)
<Lynoure> lto?
<Lynoure> Sorry, I'm  a bit acronym blind.
<abattoir> i guess that's lot... or is it not?
<bob_4_a_day> yes Lynoure,  and the superuser is ???     that's right.  'root'
<Lynoure> bob_4_a_day: Yes, never said it wasn't.
<bob_4_a_day> i know.   but "<Zaire> thats not root thats super user capability theres a difference  <Zaire> its still limited where as root is not  <Zaire> you have to activate the root account "    ^^^   that's what just happened here.   and that's all i was on about.
<digitalslacker> hey, if I remember correctly (and I refuse to lay money or my memory), but wasn't dapper supposed to have a different gui for apt?
<bob_4_a_day> adapt synaptic ???     idk.
<Lynoure> bob_4_a_day: I do have logs. It was an unpleasant conversation to see the first time.
<digitalslacker> oh well, I thought I saw something different on one of the earlier beta releases
<bob_4_a_day> oh thought you might have just stumbled in...
<JRH3K5> Okay.
<Lynoure> bob_4_a_day: no, I seem to be here pretty much 24/7, but I did just wake uo, that's why I didn't ! at you all :)
<JRH3K5> So, I'm trying to generate a password for Icecast.
<bob_4_a_day> kpackage
<JRH3K5> But makepasswd keeps using a new seed every time.
<maryham> hi to all
<digitalslacker> well, work beckons in 6 hours, so goodnight all
<bob_4_a_day> so you on staf around her Lynoure ?
<maryham> I just install the new Dapper and I can  not mount my cdrom. Anyone can help?
<maryham> I just install the new Dapper and I can  not mount my cdrom. Anyone can help?
<Lynoure> bob_4_a_day: No. Not getting paid for this.
<bob_4_a_day> maryham third time's a charm...     sudo mount /cdrom
<bob_4_a_day> maryham but you do know that you don't mount audio cd's....
<maryham> bob_4_a_day, thx
<bob_4_a_day> np
<maryham> I do not want mount audio cd, I just want use my cdrom...
<bob_4_a_day> yeah   sudo mount /cdrom      and sudo eject     are your friends.
<maryham> but not working!!
<bob_4_a_day> or maybe even   pmount /cdrom          i never tried that.
<samo> erm... I thought that hald/udev/kde/whatever took care of that automagically :$
<OOD> it should
<Lynoure> *nod*
<OOD> just pop in a cd and you get a menu
<bob_4_a_day> maryham hmmm ok   lets have a look at the fstab.       grep -e cdrom /etc/fstab
<maryham> I have this error/message "unknown file system type supermount"
<samo> is it a burned/data cd??
<Lynoure> maryham: What filesystem does your cdrom have? mac cd I'd expect to cause that.
<maryham> no
<michel> Hi
<maryham> pc cdrom
<maryham> I am on a laptop
<maryham> Dell
<michel> Anyone has a atheros wifi card under dapper?
<Lynoure> michel: they are not that uncommon, have you googled to solve your problem already?
<samo> maryham: does it happen only with that cdrom, or have you tried with other cds already
<maryham> ok, let change cd
<maryham> I can see the cd Icon on my desktop but when i am trying to open I have a message"only root can mount"
<maryham> No, same error
<samo> maryham: what (k)ubuntu version do you have?
<maryham> I try to change setting through the system settings but no success
<maryham> Dapper
<Lynoure> maryham: do you have a line vague similar to the following in your /etc/fstab :
<Lynoure> maryham: /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<maryham> yes I do
<maryham> do you mean on my settings?
<Lynoure> maryham: the "user" bit there is the one that should allow a normal user to mount the cdrom
<michel> Lynoure yes
<bob_4_a_day> type this back to me.
<bob_4_a_day> /exec -o mount | grep cdrom
<michel> I have found a reference to my bug and a solution but I do not get it to fully work.
<maryham> ok, let me try to change the settings
<michel> In part because I do not understand something in the solution....
<Lynoure> maryham: don't copy it exactly unless you know what you are doing, your cd drive might be a different device than mine.
<michel> Lynoure: do you know anything about the ath drivers?
<maryham> ok Lynoure. Let me try change some settings
<Lynoure> michel: I don't use them myself, sorry. So nothing too specific
<michel> Hmmm maybe I should switch to SuSE. I hear it does not have the bug....
<michel> Lynoure: how does one install a package's source code?
<Generic> michel, check the man for mount
<Lynoure> michel: But if the source has the bug you'd prolly want to go get teh newest source you can, and just get the stuff you need for building it
<Generic> there's a bit in there about setting the uid
<Generic> I had the problem with my ntfs drives
<Generic> I forget which option it is, but one of these is what you need: umask=007,gid=46
<bob_4_a_day> no uid bit on iso*
<Generic> do a cat /etc/fstab and paste the line with the cdrom
<michel> Lynoure the trouble is a difference in module names between the ubuntu standard release and the latest source code
<Lynoure> michel: apt-get source <packagename> anyway, but do take that comment in considiration. Sucks to compile something just to find out it was the buggy version
<michel> Lynoure: I am able to install the new drivers and make them work, but not in combination with the NetworkManager
<michel> Someone posted a patch to NetworkManager but I want to patch the ubuntu version, not the general release
<Lynoure> michel: sounds like a good idea. Maybe even share the result, might get the problem fixed faster in ubuntu.
<michel> Well to start with I need to know how to install it then... :) Does synaptic allow to install the source of something?
<Lynoure> michel: I've never tried that with synaptic. On apt it's dirt easy.
* Lynoure is a bit old fashioned, sometimes :)
<michel> Lynoure... I tried.... trouble: apt-get source network-manager
<michel> result:
<michel> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/packages.freecontrib.org_ubuntu_plf_dists_dapper_free_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<fiyawerx> apt-get update work?
<Lynoure> michel: hmm
<michel> fiawerx: says some index files failed to download. they have been ignored
<Lynoure> michel: they do exist, you could try another mirror...  (I get them fine here)
<michel> I removed the freecontrib from the sources.list
<michel> How do I get the list of files it installed?
<maryham> Lynoure, I am going to trow that PC in garbage!!!
<Lynoure> michel: apt-get does mention them when unpacking, usually packagename_version.dsc .tar.gz and .diff.gz
<maryham> Why I have a message "unknown supermount file"
<Lynoure> maryham: Quoting a Dell support person I used to know "you may, Ma'am, but it will not work any better after that"
<samo> rotfl
<michel> but where does it put them?
<michel> ah... wherever I am...
<michel> weird idea
<Lynoure> michel: in the directory you were in when you typed the command (if you used synaptic, beats me)
<maryham> Lynoure, my cdrom was working fine with the breezybadger
<_rince_> mrgn
<Lynoure> maryham: can you put your /etc/fstab in a pastebin ?
<Lynoure> maryham: did you manage to mount by help of sudo? If not, you might want to reboot with a live cd to make sure your drive still works
<fiyawerx> and if you don't have a live cd, you can try to burn one to see if your drive still works...
<fiyawerx> ;)
<Lynoure> fiyawerx: :)
<samo> erm... a silly question... if I had to install 5.10 first, then upgrade to 6.04, since the monitor is too old, how do I enable the splash screen on startup?
<nikkiana> does anyone know if there's a way to disable that annoying click on the touchpad thing if you're using a touchpad on a laptop?
<Lynoure> samo: old monitor should not force that, but you might have to do some manual configuring in xorg confs
<abattoir> nikkiana: try qsynaptics/ksynaptics... it has a 'Tap:Off' option
<abattoir> nikkiana: or you can manipulate the synaptics driver by hand
<Generic> anyone aware of a xchat plugin/script for xmms?
<nikkiana> abattoir: ooh. i'll check it out. thanks.
<abattoir> nikkiana: funny, i had the same thought in my mind, as you typed your message. :)
<maryham> hello Lynoure, I just try a music cd and it works,,Why not data?
<samo> lynoure: I can get to kdm and kde fine after lilo and init finish the boot process, I just don't get the blue logo over black background screen
<nicc> on ubuntu 6.06 - kdevelop seems to have "lost" all the online documentation (perl especially). i have installed kde from ubuntu. does any one know if all documentation is intact in kubuntu 6.06 - or is there a package that you know of that contain all te docs? thanks!
<Lynoure> maryham: short answer: because they are handled differently. I'm soon off to work, so ask the channel, not me, for more help
<Lynoure> samo: but you do get prompted for login?
<maryham> thx 4 your time...
<samo> nicc: you might try installing kdevelop3-doc
<nicc> samo: did that, but no luck. i guess i have to try kubuntu rather and see if that works - maybe the kde install on ubuntu is not as slick ?
<samo> lynoure: yes, I see the kdm login theme and I can login, it's just that lilo boots in text only mode
<Lynoure> samo: I'm a quite spartan person when it comes to prettiness on the computer, so I've never fiddled with the looks.
<samo> lynoure: hehehe np, it's no big issue
<samo> nicc: I've only installed kubuntu so I can't comment on the docs availability on the gubuntu side
<Lichte> how do I keep kbluetoothd and adept_update from loading up on boot ??  Must I kill them and save the session and then start that session on startup each time or is there another way ?
<nicc> samo: thanks
<darekdmp> jest tu kto z polski?
<crimsun> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<orient2000> pojrz do #ubuntu-pl OK?
<Lynoure> samo: one bug looks like it might be related:  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/27837 , but of course there can be other reasons, too
<|naturaljoe|> gotta love splits
<abattoir> another desync?
<orient2000> orient2000@rogers.com Polski.
<ironfroggy> Do i have to install samba for clients or just servers?
<nikkiana> okay, not to sound like a complete and utter moron... now that i've installed ksynaptics, and i've set my settings to what i want them to be, why isn't my touchpad behaving?
* nikkiana headlaptops.
<TehKewl1> I really need some help...
<kickmass> hello everyone.
<TehKewl1> Kubuntu didnt like my Geforce 2
<unix_infidel> TehKewl1: works fine here.
<TehKewl1> hmm
<unix_infidel> !3d
<ubotu> I know nothing about 3d - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<unix_infidel> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<kickmass> my problem is that I can surf net using IP address but not the FQDN. can anyone help ?
<TehKewl1> I had to remove the card, and restart using on board video
<TehKewl1> ok I'll restart now,
<ironfroggy> I just installed kubuntu on my laptop, and i tried connecting to my samba server. how can i list hosts on the local network?
<unix_infidel> ironfroggy: what do you mean by 'list host'
<unix_infidel> you're in linux now: host, netbios name etc etc have different meanings.
<ironfroggy> unix_infidel: as in, to list the samba hosts on the network.
<ironfroggy> ive been in linux.. like i said, its a samba server.
<ironfroggy> im just trying to locate the shares so i can access them properly.
<unix_infidel> ironfroggy: use smb4k to make your life easier.
<ironfroggy> where is that? i dont see it in the package manager.
<knapper> ironfroggy: do you mean "smb:///"
<unix_infidel> ironfroggy: apt-cache search smb4k
<knapper> smb:///<workgroup_name>/
<knapper> into konquerer (or Nautilus)
<ironfroggy> hmm... i dont see any results for smb4k, and the smb kioslave doesnt seem to be able to connect to my server.
<crimsun> !info smb4k
<ubotu> smb4k: A Samba (SMB) share advanced browser for KDE. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.6.5-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 489 kB, installed size 2032 kB
<unix_infidel> ironfroggy: firewall?
<ironfroggy> nope.
<ironfroggy> also, can i configure a partition to be mountable (an ntfs partition in this case) without editing fstab directly?
<ironfroggy> im trying to configure it manually, but i cant remember how to set the permissions for the mounted volume, so only roon can read it.
<noiesmo> Hello all
<simeon> its me TehKewl1
<noiesmo> I have a kubuntu system I was tring to build from source on and it needed the kde headers but i had a conflict thru apt so I used aptitude to try and resolve the conflicts it then removed a heap of files now that system cannot resolve names ie internet or apt-get or xchat etc and I get an operation not permitted when i try and ping from the affected system
<lafrance> noiesmo: edit that file you be ok after it
<TehKewl1> its making me feel all chlostrophobic at this tiny resolution, and they're are no Icons...
<lafrance> could be corupt file
<ironfroggy> editing the fstab, how can i specify the permissions of the mounted volume?
<ironfroggy> its changing the permissions of my mountpoint.
<noiesmo> which file do you suggest i edit I have edit /etc/resolv.conf but no luck
<lafrance> hold on grampa just did that a few hours ago
<lafrance> sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<lafrance> check to see if there to many sources use 1 at the time and # the others
<noiesmo> the system obtains an ip address automatically thru dhcp can ssh other system within network just no name resolution happenen
<ironfroggy> editing the fstab, how can i specify the permissions of the mounted volume?
<ironfroggy> its changing the permissions of my mountpoint currently.
<uwo> which is the KDE root directory in Kubuntu?
<TehKewl1> WHAT cant you include gcc in a distro
<TehKewl1> now I cant make all my perl modules...
<marcus__> can i get some network help please?
<MuJ> maybe
<MuJ> we need to know your problem first :)
<marcus__> okay i have it so i can view shares on my windows machine in linux but not on my linux machine in windows
<MuJ> http://kubuntu101.blogspot.com/2005/11/how-to-share-files-using-samba.html  I think this is what you're looking for
<marcus__> thnak you
<MuJ> let me know if it works
<MuJ> for you :P
<maryham> Please I need help. How can you change privilege and permission for file in Dapper?
<unix_infidel> man chmod
<unix_infidel> man chown
<kuzmaster> hello all
<MuJ> yo
<Kevin_Jim> hi
<TehKewl1_> ok it still doesnt even start KDE
<TehKewl1_> what do I need to do with the drivers?
<lafrance> TehKewl1_: did you just do a dvd install?
<TehKewl1_> a cd install
<lafrance> dell pc ?
<Kevin_Jim> i try to install libc6 2.3.6-15 from a *.deb packeg but it's brokes cause it needed some depedecies so i opes synaptic kai den it give's me a messege that there is e broken packeges
<TehKewl1_> and I had to remove my geforce 2
<TehKewl1_> and reboot with onboard video
<Kevin_Jim> i Find them but i can't fix them neither reinstall them
<TehKewl1_> but that only works at 640x480
<Kevin_Jim> what can i do ?
<TehKewl1_> so I installed the drivers
<Kevin_Jim> help plz
<MuJ> TehKewl1_: what drivers did you use?
<TehKewl1_> nvidia glx
<MuJ> from apt?
<TehKewl1_> I in the terminal now
<TehKewl1_> yup
<TehKewl1_> command line sorry
<MuJ> what does egrep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log give you?
<TehKewl1_> Il check
<ironfroggy> is there any reason that accessing a samba share with the smb kioslave that it should ask me for my password five times and still not list the contents?
<TehKewl1_> it tells me I still using the CIRRUS
<TehKewl1_> (on board)
<TehKewl1_> I remember modifying something to fix the same problem in ubuntu
<TehKewl1_> but I forget what it was
<MuJ> driver -> nvidia ?
<Kevin_Jim> a little help with libc6 ?!?
<will> hey guys brand new to linux and looking for a little help getting started
<Kevin_Jim> ...
<will> i've had some compatability issues with konqueror (using kubuntu btw)
<TehKewl1_> where is the equivalent of X11R6 config?
<will> so the first thing I was going to do was install firefox
<MuJ> TehKewl1_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TehKewl1_> thats the one
<will> I downloaded the tar file but don;t know how to install
<MuJ> will: first thing you do is how to learn apt-get, aptitude or adept
<Kevin_Jim> will: tar zxvf "nameofthefile".tar.gz
<ironfroggy> Why might i get "Su returned with an error" when i try to start adept?
<MuJ> learn how to* :D
<Kevin_Jim> someone help me if you will ?
<will> ok.  I've got adept and ark
<TehKewl1_> ok then try just clicking on it, then clicking on the firefox file
<MuJ> Kevin_Jim: apt-get install libc6 ? :)
<Kevin_Jim> it's just don't work
<MuJ> oh.. you on 64bit system then?
<Kevin_Jim> neither: sudo apt-get -f libc6
<MuJ> what does it say then?
<will> what is the file extension of firefox.
<will> there are no .exe
<Kevin_Jim> and when i try via the synaptic, i get a messege that there's an error and it can not fix the packeges
<MuJ> will: as I said, learn to use adept, it's the way you should be installing your programs on kubuntu
<will> k
<TehKewl1_> there isnt one, is there one with a black box in the middle called firefox\
<MuJ> Kevin_Jim: you tried debian package right?
<will> no black box
<Kevin_Jim> yes
<MuJ> try to uninstall with dpkg
<Kevin_Jim> Muj: ok
<will> if I use adept, do I still use the tar file?
<TehKewl1_> no\
<TehKewl1_> btw, back to my problem, do I need to enter an identifier
* michel is giving up on ubuntu. Going back to suse.
<TehKewl1_> or just driver nvidia
<Kevin_Jim> Muj: i'm steal getting error
<Kevin_Jim> even and throught consloe
<michel> why is firefor crashing all the time?
<MuJ> what's the broken package then? :)
<Kevin_Jim> is the libc6 !!
<Kevin_Jim> synaptic spot them but can fix them
<Kevin_Jim> can't
<MuJ> ok.. try forcing it somehow with dpkg.. I'm pretty sure you can fix it with that
<Kevin_Jim> ...
<MuJ> sry that I don't remember how to do it accurately
<will> when I search for firefox on adept, the status reads as installed
<MuJ> TehKewl1_: the identifier doesn't matter.. you can put anything you wan't there
<MuJ> will: then you just pick it from k-menu -> internet -> firefox  or if you don't have icon there press alt+f2 and type in firefox
<TehKewl1_> what is the driver name
<MuJ> TehKewl1_: oh and comment out Load "dri" from Modules section
<MuJ> nvidia
<MuJ> that should be it.. hope it works :)
<TehKewl1_> I still get No Screens found
<will> MuJ: its not in there
<will> MuJ: and I couldnt run the app with alt f2
<michel> Does anyone else have firefox freezing all the time?
<TehKewl1_> hit alt+f2 and type in firefox
<will> TehKewl1_: did that
<TehKewl1_> hmm
<will> "could not run the specified command"
<kosh> I have not had firefox freeze much however I also don't do much with it
<MuJ> obviously it's NOT installed then
<kosh> when using it to test development websites I have never run into problems
<kosh> even when those sites are at a remote location
<TehKewl1_> well why would I keep getting No Screens found
<MuJ> will: in console type this: sudo apt-get install firefox
<MuJ> then learn to use apt-get and adept properly :)
<will> MuJ: yah I figured that.  dont know why it thinks it is
<kosh> michel: are you running firefox with multiple tabs and going to sites that use ajax on more then one of them?
<will> MuJ: k will try
<michel> Nope. simple stuff
<kuzmaster> is it possible to do a non-destructive partiton in kubuntu
<michel> kosh: Gets stuff pretty rapidly
<will> MuJ: do I use sudo with kubuntu or kdesu
<kuzmaster> like, resize an ext3 partition
<michel> kosh: though I have to paid much attention, but I installed the one from the normal installed and the one from mozilla.com and both freeze.
<MuJ> will: you only need kdesu if you're running graphical interfaces.. which apt-get is not
<kuzmaster> cos i want to change about 10 gb of my ext3 partion to fat
<MuJ> on cli you use sudo
<kosh> michel: so when does it freeze? what kind of network connection do you have?
<kuzmaster> is that possible, in kubuntu 6.06?
<kosh> sorry no idea on that
<michel> kosh: I have cable. It freezes randomly after opening some page.
<kosh> michel: does it only happen on some pages? are there pages it never happens on?
<michel> Hmmmm I would have to play more on random pages
<kuzmaster> anyone?
<MuJ> TehKewl1_: could you somehow get the output of egrep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log after you've tried to start X with geforce and failed?
<michel> kosh: How about that? I did not even open a page
<kosh> michel: what happened?
<will> MuJ: it read package lists, built dependency tree, but then said package firefox is not available but is referred to by anotehr porgram
<kuzmaster> anyone at all?
<michel> had opera runing and I poped it in front of firefox and now that I bring firefox to the forefront, it is frozen...
<MuJ> will: oh sorry.. it's mozilla-firefox just change that in the end
<will> MuJ: "this may mean that the pckg is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only abailable from another source
<will> k
<TehKewl1_> loading extension MIT_SCREEN_SAVER
<TehKewl1_> no devices detected
<kosh> can you type free and put the mem and swap lines here?
<will> MuJ: got the same response
<jeff_> hey guys
<jeff_> anybody having video playback problems with compiz?
<michel> kosh?
<kuzmaster> please, because i really need this to be donw
<kuzmaster> done
<jeff_> also, does anybody know how to add a podcast to Listen?
<kosh> michel: at a command prompt type the word free and hit enter   then past the lines that say Mem: and Swap: in here
<kosh> michel: they are both pretty short
<MuJ> will: you on dapper? what architecture?
<lafrance> jeff_: use amorok for ading podcast do not use 1.4 version though
<michel> Mem:       2058576    1504668     553908          0        424    1008220
<michel> Swap:      2929676          0    2929676
<will> MuJ: not sure.  just downloaded the latest release of kubuntu and installed
<jeff_> lafrance: but i dont want to use kde
<kuzmaster> i really need somone to just tell me if i can do that or not, im really desprate
<michel> kosh: Not a mmory problem
<kuzmaster> is it possible to do a non-destructive partiton in kubuntu, like, resize an ext3 partition
<kosh> yup not memory related I just wanted to make sure
<MuJ> will: ok.. all that I can really think of now is type this first in console sudo apt-get update and then the other apt-get command
<kosh> firefox is a PIG the way it caches pages is VERY os unfriendly
<unix_infidel> kosh: sure.
<kosh> so I wanted to make sure that was not the obvious cause of your issue
<unix_infidel> erm kuzmaster
<michel> kosh: I have run firefox a lot on suse and never had any trouble.
<kuzmaster> unix_infidel, yes
<unix_infidel> kuzmaster: sure...
<TehKewl1_> it still giving me trouble
<unix_infidel> try gparted or qtparted.
<jeff_> lafrance: when i click 'add a podcast' in Listen, it asks for a 'uri'. where could i find one of those? im trying to add the ubuntuos podcast and the only url they give ends in .xml
<unix_infidel> kuzmaster: however its not recommended that you resize often.
<unix_infidel> and make sure you backup everything.
<kosh> michel: so the firefox problem is something else but I do know when I have used it to work that it will cause me problems if I push it hard, normally with konqueror I have 6-10 browsers open with 5-10 tabs each with firefox that will kill my system but konqueror will use about 200M of ram doing that
<kuzmaster> i only need to do it once, to move files from kubuntu to windows
<kuzmaster> unix_infidel, ive looked in both, but i dont know how to do it
<lafrance> jeff_: you need to go to there web site and copy the URL
<unix_infidel> kuzmaster: look at documentation for it then.
<TehKewl1_> I havent set something
<kuzmaster> ok
<MuJ> TehKewl1_: can you send me your xorg.conf?
<TehKewl1_> gonna be hard...
<MuJ> use irssi :P
<will> MuJ: I did apt-get update.  that happened pretty quick
<kuzmaster> unix_infidel, i just downloaded the doc for it, but where are they located?
<lafrance> jeff_: example for twit url is http://leoville.tv/podcasts/twit.xml
<michel> kosh: It is very frustrating. That and the wireless driver is pushing me away.... back to Suse
<MuJ> will: well yeah.. it just updates package lists..
<will> MuJ: then the "other" apt get I assume was the install mozilla firefox
<MuJ> yes
<will> MuJ: that didnt work
<TehKewl1_> is there a command line IRC client?
<MuJ> did you have - in between? :)
<kosh> michel: do you have anything strange running? like using the opengl x stuff etc?
<sF|Xemanth> TehKewl1_: irssi
<jeff_> lafrance: yeah, thats what i did. i copied 'http://ubuntuos.com/podcast/feed.xml' into the dialog in listen and nothing happened after i clicked ok
<michel> kosh: No. I doubt it's related to that as it happened before I installed the special ATI drivers and still does after
<TehKewl1_> can I dcc with it?
<MuJ> TehKewl1_: yes
<TehKewl1_> ok
<TehKewl1_> hold on
<kosh> michel: ah the xgl stuff is what I mean, you are not running that right? that is some experiemental thing that you would have had to play with yourself and does not come as part of kubuntu
<michel> nope
<kuzmaster> can somone please tell me where the documention is located for qtparted?
<kuzmaster> ive downloaded it, but i cant find it
<jaffa_> Thor you here?
<TehKewl1_> how do I connect to the server with it?
<kosh> michel: out of curiosity are the pages you are viewing flash stuff, multimedia etc?
<MuJ>  /connect server.address.here :)
<will> well as much as I hate to, I;m about ready to go back to wincrap
<michel> Kosh no. As I told you it froze on the ubuntu intro page! I could not believe it
<lafrance> jeff_: what program did you use ?
<kosh> michel: ah I did not see you say that
<ironfroggy> kosh: so you are a kubuntu user?
<kuzmaster> can somone please tell me where that documentation is for qtparted
<kuzmaster> i cant find it anywhere
<michel> kosh :(
<kosh> ironfroggy: I use kubuntu and debian sid and my kubuntu is not a pure kubuntu
<jeff_> lafrance: i tried it in Listen (gnome music app, said to be amarok equivalent) and in rhythmbox
<jeff_> lafrance: nothing happened in listen and rhythmbox crashed
<ironfroggy> kosh: ive only just installed it dual boot on my laptop and am _trying_ to get it installed on an old box for my webserver.
<kuzmaster> please??????
<simeon> ok its me TehKewl1
<jeff_> lafrance: should i have some package installed or something?
<kuzmaster> fine then
<simeon> how do I dcc it
<lafrance> jeff_: after you enter the link did you make sure to download or update podcast ? I do not use gnome  sorry
<kuzmaster> !qtparted
<ubotu> I know nothing about qtparted - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<kuzmaster> !partition
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<ironfroggy> is it possible to write the install CD to a small hdd and install from there? my box has a buggy cd drive.
<kuzmaster> !qtparted
<ubotu> I know nothing about qtparted - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<kosh> michel: you you have top running at the same time so that it is visible while you are using firefox, just to see if you get some massive cpu etc spike when firefox is frozen
<jeff_> lafrance: yeah, it said it was 100% done updating 0/0 podcasts
<simeon> com
<simeon> cmon
<kosh> michel: also just in case in a terminal type dmesg and see if any of the last 10 lines or so seems bad, usually bad stuff shoudl be pretty obvious
<lafrance> jeff_:  please check were the file are save mp3 and see if it there ? to make sure
<kuzmaster> ANYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kosh> kuzmaster: I have no idea, however repartition is ALWAYS dangerous you need to have backups of anything you don't want destroyed
<MuJ> simeon: /dcc send nick file
<lafrance> kuzmaster: do you aim ?
<jeff_> lafrance: ok just a sec
<jeff_> lafrance: oh damnit im in the wrong channel
<michel> kosh: nothing in dmesg that is new
<kuzmaster> lafrance, no, only msn and google talk
<jeff_> lafrance: lol i just realized im in kubuntu instead of ubuntu
<jeff_> kuzmaster: how do you google talk on ubuntu?
<kosh> michel: okay how about the top thing? you just open a konsole window and type top
<jeff_> kuzmaster: or kubuntu
<kuzmaster> ummmm, i4get
<kuzmaster> you use gaim
<kuzmaster> thats what i use
<lafrance> kuzmaster: ad this name badiane is a guru on debian and know it
<michel> kush: I would have to restart firefox and get it to freeze again. Hold on
<kuzmaster> so ad "badiane is a guru on debian and know it"?
<MuJ> TehKewl1: damn.. stupid firewalls... try adding -passive ;)
<TehKewl1> ok
<TehKewl1> I'm trying
<TehKewl1> umm MuJ
<MuJ> can't connect.. :(
<MuJ> *sigh*
<TehKewl1> are you logged in, MuJ
<kosh> michel: yeah debugging sucks but I searched the ubuntu forums and could not find any problems similar to yours
<TehKewl1> >:o
<michel> kosh: It's weird. After the last crash, I restarted firefox and it opened on a different page and the menu did not have the huge fonts it had before and so far it has not crashed
<TehKewl1> I am really angry now!!
<TehKewl1> there is an option DPMS under monitor, is that ok?
<MuJ> TehKewl1: yeah
<TehKewl1> hmm...
<kraut> moin
<TehKewl1> what about the bus ID?
<Lynoure> off-topic: What language is that moin stuff anyway?
<MuJ> Lynoure: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moin
<MuJ> TehKewl1: mine is "PCI:1:0:0"
<Lynoure> MuJ: Wow, lost of Frisians here...
<Lynoure> s/lost/lots
<MuJ> nah.. it has just spread :P
<Lynoure> MuJ: Oh, like ciao! of the 80s, gosh I feel old.
<MuJ> "Moin can be used 24 hours a day." I think it fits pretty well on internet when there's usually people on from all around the world.
<simeon> ITS WORKING!! YAY
<MuJ> .. :)
<MuJ> what was the problem?
<simeon> BUS ID PCI0:02:0 meant to be 1:0:0
<simeon> or whatever
<arso> hi guys
<MuJ> simeon: ah... so you had both graphics cards enabled at the same time
<arso> i wanna set up a network with a win XP , home edition laptop and my kubuntu desktop, is it possible?
<simeon> no
<simeon> I had to pull the GeForce out
<simeon> not very hard cos I dont have a cover over my case
<simeon> then I wa
<simeon> nted it back in
<cox377> arso: yeh, what u wanna do?
<arso> cox377:  hey there, make a file sharing network with my laptop (win xp home) and my desktop (kubuntu)
<arso> they are both connected to a router for internet
<arso> via ethernet
<word> the ubuntu stickers that came with the cds are well..crap..lol...you can rub em off..
<lafrance> word: The price you paid for it do you realy care ?
<word> no :P and i have 15 more so I don't care even more ;p
<lafrance> heheh
<arso> cox377:  u know?
<lafrance> arso samba will connect both even mac box
<arso> lafrance:  i need to instal that?
<lafrance> well I think so samba is the server that read other box
<arso> and will it be as simple on the laptop, windows home networking SUX
<arso> how do i get it
<MuJ> http://kubuntu101.blogspot.com/2005/11/how-to-share-files-using-samba.html  I just did this and am happily sharing my files between my linux box, my laptop and xbox ;)
<lafrance> windows no idea after win Me never bought another window OS mac and linux
<arso> MuJ:  i see, thanx ;)
<MuJ> you don't need to do anything on windows.. other than be in same workgroup and browse "network places" (or whatever that icon is called in english windows)
<fiyawerx> i need to come up with a good name for my desktop
<fiyawerx> or desktop/laptop combo names hehe
<arso> lol
<lafrance> Foss/sucker
<arso> fiery wax
<fiyawerx> lol
<arso> lol
<MuJ> fiyawerx: http://web.cecs.pdx.edu/~trent/name-themes.html :)
<fiyawerx> MuJ: nice :)
<arso> lol
<arso> ohh, where do i name my kubuntu?
<MuJ>  /etc/hostname
<fiyawerx> disinformation/illumination maybe :)
<arso> lol
<fiyawerx> Fnord!
<apokruphos> I've always been a fan of mythologies, myself
<MuJ> I have orcus/juiblex/geryon for major demons in nethack :P
<fiyawerx> hehe
<bartekmp> jo
<bartekmp> www.fullopcja.cba.pl
<arso> "arteriosclerosis" lol
<fiyawerx> oh haha "cheeses"
<MuJ> arso: rhymes with arso :P
<bartekmp> yeah
<bartekmp> yeah
<fiyawerx> my gf would piss her pants laughing, im a big cheese lover
<bartekmp> kurwa
<bartekmp> ma
<fiyawerx> shes always making fun of me because of anything with cheese in it
<bartekmp> pojebacy
<fiyawerx> maybe like 'macn' and 'bleu'
<arso> haha
<anoid`> omg lol cheese
<bartekmp> skurwiele
<arso> i know i know
<arso> "ROFLCOPTER"
<bartekmp> pizdafony
* anoid` roflskates
<fiyawerx> hah, desktop = Bleu!
<bartekmp> chuje
<arso> or Lols-Royce
<bartekmp> dziwki
* anoid` puts on his loller-blades
<fiyawerx> afk47
<bartekmp> mother-fuckers
<bartekmp> bitches
<bartekmp> cocks
<anoid`> bartekmp - alanis morisette pwns your life
<bartekmp> jojo
<arso> lol
<lafrance> bartekmp: no need for that kind of language is there ? Or did you drop out of school in grade 5
<arso> jojo is 16 DAMN
<bartekmp> jojo
<arso> or did u join it when u were 20
<bartekmp> I have in school 6 for english
<bartekmp> kutasy
<bartekmp> jebane
<bartekmp> kutasy
<bartekmp> kutasy
<bartekmp> jebane
<bartekmp> jebane
<bartekmp> anoid` ty zdziro
<bartekmp> anoid` ty zdziro
<bartekmp> anoid` ty zdziro
<bartekmp> anoid` ty zdziro
<arso> bartekmp:  dont spam
<bartekmp> anoid` ty zdziro
<bartekmp> anoid` ty zdziro
<bartekmp> anoid` ty zdziro
<bartekmp> anoid` ty zdziro
<bartekmp> jojo
<MuJ> *yawn*
<arso> ....
<bartekmp> don't
<arso> no admins
<MuJ> soma yourself out alraedy.. would you please? :)
<arso> anyone here uses blender?
<MuJ> spam even
<bartekmp> jo
<bartekmp> dziwkarz
<bartekmp> pizdafony
<anoid`> someone call his social worker
<bartekmp> jo spierdalaj
<MuJ> bartekmp: yes we know you are wierd
<bartekmp> yes??
<bartekmp> WOW!!!!!
<bartekmp> I likemasturbating
<arso> no shit
<MuJ> I bet you do
<arso> we guessed ur typing with one hand
<bartekmp> yes
<bartekmp> orgasm
<bartekmp> ahh
<arso> with a donkey
<arso> lol
<bartekmp> id si lecz skurwysynu
<bartekmp> fuck you
<bartekmp> fuck you
<bartekmp> fuck you
<bartekmp> fuck you
<bartekmp> fuck you
<bartekmp> fuck you
<bartekmp> fuck you
<bartekmp> fuck you
<bartekmp> fuck you
<bartekmp> fuck you
<bartekmp> fuck you
<bartekmp> fuck you
<bartekmp> id si lecz skurwysynu
<bartekmp> fuck you
<bartekmp> fuck you
<bartekmp> orgasm
<bartekmp> fuck you
<bartekmp> fuck you
<arso> someone kick him goddamnit
<bartekmp> fuck you
<bartekmp> fuck you
<anoid`> rotf
<arso> finally
<MuJ> no need to :)
<arso> idiot
<arso> lol
<arso>  "/kick bartekmp OWNED"
<arso> omg
<MuJ> peer... the greatest hacker alive :)
<anoid`> no doubt
<lafrance> lol
<lafrance> cant we not invite chanserv to the chanel to monitor ding dong like that ?
<arso> lol
<arso> hey guys is there any video capture software for linux
<lafrance> yes a few
<arso> wats the 'best'
<arso> or most common
<MuJ> arso: what kind of video do you mean?
<MuJ> like taking video of what you do with your desktop or trying to capture some video running in mediaplayer ooorrr... what? :9
<arso> MuJ:  like screenshots, video shots, of the current screen and wats going on
<MuJ> wink is first that comes to mind
<arso> "like taking video of what you do with your desktop"
<arso> is it lightweight
<MuJ> wouldn't know that.. never used any of those :P
<arso> oh ok
<arso> thnx tho
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: has ever set up printer via samba in kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: ah, yep.
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: how to do it?
<beatrix> I have some problems with my printer, model HP 4250 Laser jet
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: with the wizard?
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: I have tried times, still can't work
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: what problem were you having?
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: use kprinter and cups
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: where exactly does it stop working?
<beatrix> I search in google but i don't find anything
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: every time, it give:/usr/lib/cups/backend/smb failed
<beatrix> can you help me?
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: ah.  is cups started?
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: y
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  no idea
<Woosta> I'm trying to instal ATI proprietory drivers .. it's telling me it can't find libfglrx_pp.so.1.0 .. however that file is sitting quite happily in /usr/lib/fglrx .. do I need to tell the system there's libs in there?
<lafrance> night all
<TehKewl1> why doesnt Kubuntu come with gcc
<Hobbsee> !build-essentials
<MuJ> because development tools aren't essential for desktop usage?
<ubotu> I know nothing about build-essentials - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Hobbsee> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Hobbsee> !build-essential is <alias> build-essentials
<ubotu> build-essential is already known...
<Hobbsee> !build-essentials is <alias> build-essential
<ubotu> I'll remember that
<Woosta> (sorted)
<Shinjan> hi
<lars> Shinjan: Hi :)
<cpk1> !mplayer
<ubotu> No fonts in mplayer? Try " sudo apt-get install mplayer-fonts " ( multiverse must be enabled see !repos ).
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<cpk1> hmm the wiki says you can apt-get mplayer buti get package isnt available but is referred to by another package
<grizzly> A lil silly question. I can't find the package for emacs (terminal mode)
<cpk1> any tips?
<imbrandon_> !find emacs
<ubotu> Found: emacs-goodies-el, emacs21, emacs21-bin-common, emacs21-common, emacs21-el (and 45 others)
<imbrandon_> ** package names
<cpk1> !find mplayer
<ubotu> Found: kmplayer-base, kmplayer-doc, kmplayer-konq-plugins, kmplayer, mozilla-mplayer (and 15 others)
<grizzly> try aptitude mplayer<tab>
<imbrandon_> cpk1, you need universe enabled
<grizzly> imbrandon: So emacs21 it is ?
<imbrandon_> grizzly, looks like it
<imbrandon_> dunno i dont use emacs
<cpk1> imbrandon: I have everything that sources.list came with enabled
<cpk1> grizzly: use vi?
<imbrandon_> cpk1, if you cant find mplayer then universe is not enabled
<cpk1> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<imbrandon_> cpk1, you can look at my sources.list http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/sources.list  BRB afk
<arso_> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<arso_> ok then goodbye ppl, off to windows (dual boot) to play some games, bye
<cpk1> imbrandon: I looked at my list more closely, i read over it too fast the first time, the ones I saw with universe and multiverse were backports heh
<n3storm> anybody here having weird problems with the jabber server?
<berkes> n3storm: what jabber server? In contrary to MSN/yahoo etc, there is not /A/ server, there are thousands of em.
<n3storm> berkes: the plain jabber server for the jabber protocol
<berkes> n3storm: you mean the ubuntu package for the server?
<n3storm> I read lots of tutorials, manuals, forum threads, mail lists
<n3storm> berkes: yes
<Thrain> Hello
<berkes> aah, I thought you meant something like jabber.org :)
<n3storm> And mine doesn't work
<n3storm> I't doesn't allow users to autoregister
<Thrain> I already installed Kubuntu and I really like it... but I've a problem
<Thrain> wireless connections with wpa authentication
<Thrain> I'd like to know if there is some tool to connect to them
<Thrain> I see that there is a really nice wlassistant to connect to WEP shares
<berkes> n3storm: the debian tut helped me a lot http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/42
<Thrain> something for wpa?
<n3storm> I think I read that one, but I'll check it again, thanks berkes
<berkes> Thrain: ther eis no really nice one (IMO) but there is a tool: kwifimanager it lices ni kcontrol.
<ricardo> does anybody knows how to automount a FAT32 partition of my HD?
<ricardo> or where does kubuntu places it?
<berkes> ricardo: did you try system:/media or media:/
<n3storm> ricardo: check under system settings too
<Thrain> berkes: thanks
<n3storm> berkes: nop, it doesn't work
<elpayo> Hello there
<berkes> n3storm: what do your logs tell you?
<ricardo> it is no under media
<n3storm> 20060716T18:57:33: [warn]  (casandra.homelinux.net): xdb_file failed to open file /var/lib/jabber/casandra.homelinux.net/n3storm3.xml: No such file or directory
<berkes> well... ;) mkdir /var/lib/jabber/casandra.homelinux.net/ && touch var/lib/jabber/casandra.homelinux.net/n3storm3.xml
<berkes> then make sure their permissions and owers are correct.
<ricardo> I can see all the partitions but my FAT32 (and also the VISTA XP) are not enabled...
<ricardo> I try to "modify" but it doesnt do a thing
<n3storm> ricardo: do you know all the stuff about being administrator with sudo and so?
<ricardo> most of it I think....
<ricardo> i have already managed to mount it manually
<ricardo> for the partition to be automatically loaded i'll try modifying the fstab file
<ricardo> ok....think i got it....
<ricardo> have to reboot to test....seya...
<ricardo> it worked!!!
<ricardo> im a happy man now...
<lars> Hi, anyone else bothered with this? Could not find mime type application/octet-stream
<cpk2> !swat
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<dynio> jest tu kto?
<aegeanlinux_> brb
<dynio> o jest!
<dynio> a mylaem e to nie dziaa
<dynio> have any person a problem with kubuntu and INTEL 915 graphic card?
<ganymed> why adept removes nvidia-glx when i try to install nvidia-setting ?
<Pupeno> How do I bring up the men that appears by clicking on the icon of a window using key shortcuts ?
<Pupeno> s/men/menu/
<thor> hello
<ganymed> hi
<thor> hello
<darkadmiral> anyone Gambas2 packages for dapper?
<thor> how are things going here in the kubuntu chat
<Riddell> darkadmiral: URL?
<darkadmiral> i need them :D
<thor> i am quite a newbee to kubuntu and coming from a rpm backgroud doesn't help all that much I know some things but not much at all and i have a couple of questions I was hoping i could get some answers for
<Pupeno> thor: just ask, we'll do our best.
<thor> cool thx
* eliadosom is away: Away at the moment
<thor> If I install kubuntu 6.1 from the cd and then do a full upgrade via the net what else would I need to do in order to get my
<thor> system  source installed and running for the instalation of 3rd party modules such as Nvidia  and vmware and so on
<grizzly> rpm must suck really bad :left:
<thor> I do not wish to do a hole system rebuild or kernel rebuild but if thats the only and simplest way then so be it
<thor> hello
<thor> the world is a lonely place
<grizzly> thor: sry, but exactly what do you want to do? I am newish as well
<dillinger> #kubuntu-fr
<dillinger> hello, could someone please help me, i am having trouble trying to make my wifi connection work at bootup time
<jdh6403> hello everyone
<thor> ok
<thor> I have upgrded my freshly installed system
<dillinger> hello
<jdh6403> i just installed kubuntu
<dillinger> i just installed it too, but cant configure my wifi card to work at bootup
<jdh6403> how do i get the flash and java plugins installed for firefox
<cpk2> thor i hope you didnt need help with just that this while time...
<dillinger> run adept jdh6403
<jdh6403> ok
<cpk2> or apt-get
<jdh6403> just type java?
<dillinger> yep
<dillinger> or j2re
<dillinger> you'll find it
<cpk2> i think for the sun java you might need to do sun-java5-bin
<dillinger> can someone please tell me how to get my wifi connection to work at bootup time ?
<jdh6403> well adept says i have java common already installed
<|lostbyte|> dillinger, man wireless
<cpk2> jdh6403: the sun java?
<grizzly> jdh6403: I think there was a howto on the forums for java. Try that.
<weihello> !jre
<ubotu> I know nothing about jre - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jdh6403> i dunno...whatever proggy i need to get java to work with firefox
<thor> now i would like to install my nvidia drivers and install vmware so I can run windows  (I am a developer and i need to develop on windows one of those unfortunate sercumstances one find one's self in at time but never the less I am trying to find a better way of working and doing what I need to do everyday
<weihello> !jvm
<ubotu> I know nothing about jvm - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<thor> funny'
<thor> no awnsers just questions
<weihello> !java
<cpk2> jdh6403: you probably want sun jave, in a terminal do sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<dillinger> |lostbyte|: ok, thx, i'll have a look at it, even tho im not sure it'll help, my wifi connection IS actually working, just can't get it to run at boot time
<weihello> ok
<weihello> this is a URL
<jdh6403> k
<dillinger> j2re-mozilla-plugin is what you need jdh6403
<jdh6403> hmmmm
<Teejay_wp> where can I find information to install the extra packages for kubuntu
<Teejay_wp> ?
<cpk2> jdh6403: after you get the sun jave you will need to make it the default version: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<cpk2> i keep misspelling java...
<cpk2> Teejay_wp:  /etc/apt/sources.list is where the repositories list is if that is what you are asking?
<grizzly> thor: aptitude search vmware ?
<jdh6403> this is what konsole told me
<jdh6403> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jdh6403> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<grizzly> close adept
<jdh6403> ohhh
<jdh6403> ok
<cpk2> jdh6403: close adept if you are trying to use aptget
<jdh6403> ok  duh
<jdh6403> ty
<jdh6403> E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-bin   now it said this
<cpk2> jdh6403: you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<jdh6403> i dunno
<jdh6403> where do i check that
<ahihi> hi, what's the app for checking whether some program is blocking /dev/dsp?
<jdh6403> im brand new here
<thor> use adapt to find the packeges you wish to install  like java or anyhting thats available from your sources list
<thor> you can also enable the univeses and multiverse sources by going to manage repositorys on adapt and right clicking on them
<jdh6403> ok
<thor> Teejay_wp in adapt
<thor> or even synapteck all depends what you using
<thor> kubuntu comes with adapt so ... one would asume your using it
<grizzly> jdh6403: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<cpk2> jdh6403:  /etc/apt/sources.list that is where the repositories list is, you can probably uncomment all the repositories
<thor> please explain what is aptitude search
<grizzly> thor: just type in terminal
<jdh6403> brb
<cpk2> thor: aptitude --help =P
<cpk2> just lloks for packages by keyword
<thor> what o I type then
<cpk2> to do a search with aptitude? just aptitude search keyword
<dillinger> |lostbyte|:  allright, i did the modifications they say in the man file. i will reboot to see if it works
<cpk2> ie: aptitude search nvidia
<dillinger> thx
<isede> anybody knows a way to use USB TV (ATI) with Kubuntu?
<dillinger> |lostbyte|: YOU'RE THE MAN
<dillinger> ;)
<thor> ok
<cplusplus> hi
<cplusplus> how can i mount my external usb harddisk?
<h3sp4wn> !mount
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<h3sp4wn> cplusplus: I do - sudo mkdir -p /media/usbdisk - and then sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/usbdisk (presuming its sda1) when I need to use it
<cplusplus> but i cant write on a ntfs?
<thor> mount  /dev/sda  /mnt/myUSB
<thor> you might need sda1 or sda2 depending on the number of patitions
<thor> yes this is true ntfs is protected becouse well it's complicated
<thor> M$ has a habbit of making stuff uncompatable
<thor> rather use a ext3,raizer or fat32
<dillinger> hi there
<aegeanlinux> dillinger: G'day mate!
<dillinger> can someone tell me whats the best replacement software on linux for emule ?
<ThunderStruck> dillinger: is emule p2p?
<ThunderStruck> amule - client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule
<ThunderStruck> dillinger: try amule
<ThunderStruck> dillinger: also there is xmule
<admin__> my ACCRPT_KEYWORDS=~amd64 but I want xorg-x11 7.0 (for nvidia)... how do I force a stable set of packages on a testing system ?
<dillinger> ok thx ThunderStruck
<admin__> <woops> wrong channel :)
<dillinger> i'll try amule
<ThunderStruck> yw
<Woosta> Anyone tell me where kubuntu sets $PATH globally?
<h3sp4wn> Woosta: /etc/environment
<Woosta> ta
<dillinger> i just love kubuntu
<Woosta> Heh
<thor> how can  I run krusader as root in kubuntu it keeps bombing out i can't even login as root ... help please
<aegeanlinux> click K --> Run Command
<aegeanlinux> Then press options
<aegeanlinux> tick "Run as different user"
<aegeanlinux> that __should__ do it.
<Blizzz> hm, there is (was?) a problem under dappper that /root/.kde/cache-<hostname> is not a symbolic link to /var/tmp/kdechace-root but an usual directory.
<Blizzz> sudo -s
<Blizzz> cd /root/.kde
<Blizzz> rmdir cache-<hostname>
<Blizzz> ln -s /var/tmp/kdecache-root cache-<hostname>
<Teejay_wp> hi
<Teejay_wp> I am figuring out how to install mp3 support for kubuntu
<ThunderStruck> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Woosta> Where should I get a mysql4.1 package?
<aegeanlinux> !mysql
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
* aegeanlinux yells good night
<Sakireth> what's kubuntu like?
<Sakireth> i like KDE and Ubuntu, but...
<Sakireth> i already installed XFCE
<Woosta> Anyone with a more useful answer than aegeanlinux? I want the mysql4.1 packages, not 5 .. it's deliberate
<LjL> !info mysql-server-4.1
<ubotu> mysql-server-4.1: mysql database server binaries. In repository universe, is optional. Version 4.1.15-1ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 16633 kB, installed size 37224 kB
<LjL> Woosta: ^
<Woosta> Thanks :)
<Gioacchino> hello
<Gioacchino> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<markc> Woosta> apt-cache search mysql-server-4.1
<MilesTEG> bonjour
<LjL> hi
<lutfu> hi
<Gioacchino> I have a problem with k3b( cd burning )
<Gioacchino> it dont see my scsi cd burner...
<Gioacchino> but if I insert a cd  I can  read it..
<Woosta> markc: fyi: that just tells me that 5.0 is available :)
<bob_> hello, could anyone help me with setting up my mic on SB Live?
<markc> Woosta> mine shows the 4.1 server and client, have you got universe and multiverse repos in your sources.ist ?
<Sakireth> hey, i like KDE and Ubuntu, should i install kubuntu? and if so, how to remove gnome and xfrce?
<Sakireth> xfce*
<Hobbsee> Sakireth: you dont have to remove htem
<Woosta> yeah, once I added universe it was in aptitude :)
<aztun> hi
<aztun> aaaaaaaaaggggggggg I got xgl working on kubuntu but now altGr key failssssss
<markc> Gioacchino> make sure you the "cdrom" group added to your user ID, and maybe check that the /dev/<cd burner> device is group owned by cdrom
<bob_> i have a problem setting up my mic, anyone can help me on this?
<grizzly> what is the equivalent of windows like hibernate in linux?
<markc> bob_> I have an sblive and had a mic plugged in a half year ago, I might be able to help, where are you up to ?
<MuJ> you sure your mic is in right hole? :)
<MuJ> and gain is not at 0
<ThaZZa> Hey All.
<bob_> markc: i just installed kubuntu 6.06, mic is not working, input tab is missing from kmixer, and i don't have a "mic" entry in alsamixer
<Gioacchino> markc: how to make it ?
<bob_> markc: whatever capture device i select it says L R CAPTURE in red
<markc> bob_> do you have an audigy or old sblive ?
<ThaZZa> Hey All.. Can anyone help me with a permissions issue while mounting a drive?
<bob_> markc: SB Audigy LS
<bob_> markc: that's what lspci says
<max__> Thazza be more specific
<markc> Gioacchino> look for /dev/dvd or /dev/cdrom "ls -l /dev/dvd"... it should already be there as link to (probably) /dev/sda or similar
<ThaZZa> max__: Ok.. I am trying to mount a drive using the following command "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /folder
<markc> bob_> lsmod | grep ca0106 give you snd_ca0106 ?
<ThaZZa> max__: sorry "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /folder -o users
<bob_> markc: yep
<ThaZZa>  max__: and only root has access to the share.
<bob_> markc: snd_ca0106             34212  2
<jaffa_> does anyone know where i can get the Nvidia linux kernel modules because wen after i install my drivers and restart X it says the the modules are incompatible
<markc>  bob_> I've got the same in this box... I'll see if I can find an old mic.. you mean your kmix does not show a mic/line menu on the Switches pane ?
<h3sp4wn> jaffa_: make sure you have main restricted multiverse universe (after dapper-security in /etc/apt/sources.list)
<ThaZZa> I think max just left.. can anyone else help me?
<ThaZZa> I have been hunting google for hours... To no help.
<jaffa_> ok ill check it out thx
<bob_> markc: no, i have that menu in the switches tab. i don't have the input tab to tweak mic input. and i can't find it in alsamixer as well
<markc> jaffa_> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<jaffa_> i have those
<markc> bob_>  have you twiddled all the output knobs ?
<markc> bob_> I read somewhere that we might need alsa 1.0.11 to get the ca0106 module to work right
<bob_> markc: yep, raised them, lowered etc. i have CAPTURE output knob, is that for mic?
<ThaZZa> Hello?
<markc> bob_> alsa 1.0.11 comes with kernel 2.6.17 :-(
<thyko> what happens to older kubuntu repositories when a new version comes out?
<bob_> i have alsa 1.0.10-4ubuntu4 and kernel 2.6.15-23-386 :(
<bob_> markc: i have alsa 1.0.10-4ubuntu4 and kernel 2.6.15-23-386 :(
<ThaZZa> Hmmm... Not very helpful bunch are you.
<MuJ> ThaZZa: what kind of partition is it?
<ThaZZa> MuJ: Ext3 i think.
<markc> bob_> I found an old crappy creative mic and plugged into the blue socket on one end, changed the men dropdown from line to mic and I can hear it working
<ThaZZa> MuJ: It is detecting it auto, without me specifying.
<bob_> markc: what is the selected capture device in the mixer?
<jfrcortez> #c++
<markc>  bob_> all I have set is analog front 2/3s up (using headphoens) and CAPTIVE feedback abouy 90%
<bob_> markc: i have: ac97in, spdif in, spdif out, src out, i2s in/out
<ThaZZa> MuJ: Do you have ideas?
<jaffa_> Nope it didnt do anything
<MuJ> ThaZZa: have you tried putting it in fstab? or do you want it to be always mounted?
<markc> bob_> I don't have any switches turned on... I'm monitoring out the socket next to the blue one
<ThaZZa> MuJ: Would prefer if it is not always mounted, due to it a second drive, that is only there for a couple of days
<markc> bob_> make sure spdif out is off
<bob_> markc: it's muted
<MuJ> ThaZZa: well have you tried without the -o switch? Mine works just fine when just typing mount /dev /dir
<markc> bob_> right... so you have the mic in the blue socket, headphoens or speakers int he socket next to it, and only analog front and captive feedback up ?
<jaffa_> i have all the restricted modules and evrything it says it needs do i have to make a symbolic link for it or something
<markc>  bob_> that's all I have set... if you have an onboard sound device then make sure kmix or alsamixer is using the ca0106 device
<bob_> markc: alsamixer says Card: CA0106
<ThaZZa> MuJ: Permission denied.. I think because it is a liunx fs already, and has permissions (old) set, that are not part of my users.
<bob_> markc: and when i twek output volume i can hear it
<markc> bob_> are you hearing any sound anyway, like playing an ogg/mp3 ?
<ThaZZa> MuJ: This is why the -o users command, from what i have been told.. Allows everyone to read the mount
<bob_> mark
<bob_> markc: yes playback works perfectly
<MuJ> ThaZZa: try chowning it to you?
<markc> bob_> ah, so it's working... mine sounds terrible, no control like with an sblive (emu10k1) so I suspect the next alsa drivers will fix this
<ThaZZa> MuJ: How?
<ThaZZa> MuJ: Or you mean mount and then run chown -R myusername
<MuJ> ThaZZa: yup.. that should get it working at least
<thyko> what happens to older kubuntu repositories when a new version comes out?
<ThaZZa> MuJ: Then when i put the drive back in the other machine, the permissions will be changed and stuffed.
<Lynoure> thyko: I'd assume they'll stick around until the support period is over
<MuJ> ThaZZa: is there some system files then or something like that?
<bob_> markc: the capture device is the device where i can hear sound from mic, it doesn't affect recording, right?
<ThaZZa> MuJ: you would think there was an easy way to mount a drive, and override the permissions.
<MuJ> ThaZZa: there propably is :P
<ThaZZa> MuJ: No.. A full system dir, with loads of users accounts set, on the other machine. I just need some stuff off it.
<MuJ> ThaZZa: how about chrooting to that system?
<markc> bob_> not sure.. how are you reding ?
<MuJ> and why don't you just move the files as root?
<markc> recording
<ThaZZa> MuJ: Ugly way.
<MuJ> so? it works :)
<bob_> markc: i run alsamixer from console, press F4 (capture devices), it lists ac97in, spdif in/out, src out, i2s in/out. i guess it routes output from mic to these devices
<ThaZZa> MuJ: This is Linux.. Not windows. there should be a way.
<MuJ> ThaZZa: well that IS one way.. I don't see why you refuse to use it
<thor> hello jaffa
<ThaZZa> MuJ: 200 Gig of Data.. Is this a good reason why?
<MuJ> ThaZZa: that 200 gigs is there no matter what
<MehAdult> thor: Stop watching SG1
<thor> jaffa
<MehAdult> :P
<ubuntu> hey guys, I have a question... did any of you managed to install BitTorrent 4.20.x or any newer BitTorrent on a Kubuntu AMD64 machine ?
<markc> bob_> I just did an arecord -f dat test.wav but nothing was recorded
<ubuntu> because it needs python-psyco and it is not available for x86_64 platforms....
<robin> hi all
<robin> how to get my ATI drivers workinfg?
<Sakireth> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<thor> no I love sg1
<thor> and BG and SGA
<thor> my brother's nick is jaffa
<bob_> markc: yes i can't record anything too, it writes 44 bytes file
<markc> bob_> ah, I just got something recorded when twiddling knobs... have to repeat to see which one made the difference
<Sakireth> What is the difference between the 'ati' and 'radeon' driver?
<Gioacchino> help I have a problem with k3b it dont work with mi scsi controller
<thyko> one is the mother od the other
<thyko> of
<Gioacchino> but I can read  the cd..
<Sakireth> which one is faster?
<Sakireth> I have an ATI Radeon 9600 XR
<Sakireth> XR*
<Sakireth> XT*
<markc> bob_> ah!... it's the "i2s in" switch
<thor> hello
<Sakireth> so which one is faster?
<bob_> markc: when i select i2s (or anything else) in capture devices it says L R CAPTURE in red, and i can't tweak level
<markc> bob_> cool, I can record some music from the foxtel (cable) menu
<markc> bob_>  yer right, doesn't seem to be any volume control, just line/mic for input gain
<bob_> markc: so i need to select i2s as capture device?
<markc> bob_> to rcord, yes... I'm testing with line in
<Jack1> hi guys sometimes translucency is really annoying if the computer doesnt seem to know which window is focussed and therefore shouldnt be translucent
<Gambix> hi
<Sakireth> then turn it off.
<Gambix> is there somebody that can tell me if there is a way to know the kde install path in every distrib ?
<ThaZZa> MuJ: I got it sorted.
<MuJ> ThaZZa: nice to hear :)
<markc> bob_> yep, I just recorded something from my crappy mic... sounds terrible though, no control over gain and popping
<ThaZZa> MuJ: since it is a existing linux part. i needed a user with the same UID as the files. Yet what i eneded up with was same GID
<bob_> markc: me too, it's almost non-audible though
<Gioacchino> please help me
<Jack1> how to configure kwallet that it asks me if it shall  store the passwords( its installe already) but doesnt appear in systray
<bob_> markc: do you think compiling a new kernel will help?
<thor> whats up
<markc> bob_> so it's not working for you (recording), at all ?
<Gioacchino> please help me
<Gioacchino> I cnat burn cd with k3b
<Gioacchino> it dont see my scsi master
<bob_> markc: it works now, though the volume is very low
<Gioacchino> cd burner
<Gioacchino> help! help help!!!
<Gioacchino> k3b dont see my scsi cd burner but see my ide cd reader
<markc> bob_> same here... here's hoping the alsa 1.0.11 driver is better. I tried compiling a new kernel but I couldn't boot
<Gioacchino> if I insert a cd in scsi burner  i can read it
<v3ctor> Gioacchino: did you run k3b setup?
<Sakireth> Hmm.. how to get fglrx? Followed the howto's, but i got the SGI line at the glxinfo thingy. But i did get 3D acceleration
<Gioacchino> [15:56]  <v3ctor> Gioacchino: did you run k3b setup? I run star-->multimedia-->k3b
<Gioacchino> I run start-->multimedia-->k3b
<Gioacchino> but it see my ide reader
<Gioacchino> but not see my scsi periferals
<Gioacchino> but if i insert a cd with fle into scsi burner i can read the file ...
<Sakireth> Hmm.. how to get fglrx? Followed the howto's, but i got the SGI line at the glxinfo thingy. But i did get 3D acceleration
<alexis_> bonjour, j'ai un tit bug avec kdesktop, je trouve pas de solution sur le net.
<alexis_> le prob est que le dplacement d'icone sur mon bureau dapper/kde laisse des traces...
<alexis_> je dois rafraichir mon bureau manuellement pour les faire disparaitre..
<alexis_> 3d carte ati avec driver libre (rv280 - pas support avec driver proprio)
<alexis_> in english, in kubuntu, when in use drag&drop in the desktop, traces doesn't disapear automaticaly
<alexis_> (traces of the move of icones...)
<alexis_> and i have to refresh manualy my desktop...
<thor> bonjour sorry we understan english here
<thor> I understand your desperate but help us out we need to understand you
<thor> try the firegl drivers from ati
<thor> www.ati.com
<thor> thats your driver  wich drive are you using alexis
<bob_> markc: new kernel not loading? do yuo have any ideas why?
<h3sp4wn> get the latest version make sure you generate dapper packages
<alexis_> m 3d seems work correctly with the free radeon driver..
<alexis_> (cube and other games works fine)
<jackal> hi :)
<ranunculoid> hey
<h3sp4wn> alexis_: What card ?
<alexis_> my prob is in my desktop..
<alexis_> rv280 (ati 9250)..
<nrdb> is it possible to make an installed application impossible to run by certain users, user A can use mozilla but user B can not?
<h3sp4wn> alexis_: You should be using radeon
<alexis_> (doesnt work with official ati driver)
<alexis_> yes.. is it what i do..
<ranunculoid> !nvidea
<ricardo> hi everybody...i have a weird proble here...
<ubotu> I know nothing about nvidea - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> alexis_: Have you ever installed fglrx before ?
<alexis_> my problem is on my desktop (with kdesktop precisely..) (and maybe linked with my graphic card) i guess..
<ranunculoid> How do accellerate my nvidea card in kubuntu?
<alexis_> when i deplace some icones.. traces appears..
<ranunculoid> !nvidia
<alexis_> (sorry for my englih.. hum
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<thor> try going to system settings and changing some of the settings in your x display option on the hardware tab it should help you . and dont for get to restart the x server
<thor> h3sp4wn how are you doing today
<thor> yeah the ati support for linux is shocking at best
<ricardo> my fat32 partition is properly loaded at startup but not al files are rwx....some are just r-x....
<ricardo> why is that and how can i fix it?
<jackal> i have some probs with my internet connection, icq and irc both working fine, but if i want to access an url via opera it takes sometimes up to 4 minutes ?! when i am at the university there is no problem, only  at home where we connect through a router to the inet. any ideas?
<h3sp4wn> alexis_: udo dpkg-divert --list | grep fglrx
<h3sp4wn> alexis_: sudo dpkg-divert --list | grep fglrx
<ricardo> here is my fstab line: defaults,rw,user,auto,gid=100,uid=1000,umask=0000,dmask=0000 0 0
<h3sp4wn> alexis_: If you get anything there then you need to remove fglrx because it renames some stuff when it is installed
<alexis_> i dont use fglrx
<alexis_> but radeon drivers
<alexis_> yet i make that
<h3sp4wn> ?
<alexis_> my 3d is ok..
<alexis_> my prob is other..
<alexis_> (sorry..)
<h3sp4wn> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nrdb> can you use the users name in conditions for iptables?
<gatekeeper> Jack1: same with konqueror?
<jackal> gatekeeper: have no konqueror installed
<h3sp4wn> nrdb: you have to be root to modify the tables
<jackal> gatekeeper: but will try it, mom :)
<gatekeeper> Jack1: did you uninstall it?
<jackal> gatekeeper: yep
<h3sp4wn> nrdb: were you going to statically state the different usernames or use a variable ?
<ricardo> my fat32 partition is properly loaded at startup but not al files are rwx....some are just r-x....
<gatekeeper> Jack1: that will teach you :-)
<ricardo> anybody help?
<Jack1> <gatekeeper> yes with konqi
<nrdb> h3sp4wn: I am at the moment just wondering if it can be done.
<gatekeeper> Jack1: same problem?
<nrdb> h3sp4wn: my boss wants me to setup a Linux computer for email at work he doesn't want the workers to be able to surf the internet.
<mikearthur> does anyone have a good guide for compiling my own apt packages from source?
<Gioacchino> I had run k3b setup
<gatekeeper> mikearthur: this what you are looking for? http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<mikearthur> nice one, thanks
<gatekeeper> mikearthur: you are welcome :-)
<Jack1> <gatekeeper>yes u mean with translucency or kwallet
<mikearthur> what would be even better is if kopete wasn't broken :s
<Gioacchino> v3ctor: i had run k3b setup
<alexis_> http://www.alexis.lautre.net/images/screenshot/capture26.png
<Gioacchino> v3ctor: please tell me in private room
<robin> Okay i tried everything in the fglrx howto again but i still get NO direct rendering and the string remains 'SGI'
<alexis_> to seen what i'm trying to say with my bad scolar english..
<alexis_> about my kdesktop problem
<gatekeeper> Jack1: now you have lost me thought we talking about putting a URL into a browser?
<dr_willis> alexis_,  looks like a video driver issue.
<ranunculoid> I'm following the steps on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia for editing my repos with synaptic only it describes options that aren't in the kubuntu version. Can someone tell me how to manualy edit my sources file to have the same effect?
<jackal> gatekeeper: that was me :)
<dr_willis> install synaptic ;)
<ranunculoid> I have installed synaptic
<jackal> gatekeeper: two persons with simluar names ;-)
<ranunculoid> The guide describes options that aren't in the version I installed
<dr_willis> what options are you refering to anyway?
<alexis_> probably in my xorg conf?
<gatekeeper> ooops
<dr_willis> or use that easysource url - to add all the repos
<dr_willis> !nvidia-glx
<ubotu> I know nothing about nvidia-glx - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ranunculoid> dr_willis: In the Edit Repository dialog, ensure that the Restricted copyright box is checked, then press OK
<dr_willis> ranunculoid,  what version of ubuntu you using? thats in dapper release
<ranunculoid> kubuntu
<ranunculoid> I'm using kubuntu
<dr_willis> actually thats un the "add/remove programs" dialog tool. Not synaptic i recall
<ranunculoid> 6.06
<dr_willis> so go to the K menu and ryn that add/remove tool :)
<dr_willis> and yes - they are getting way too many ways to do that same thing.
<ranunculoid> Can you tell me how to do that step by manually editing /etc/source.list?
<dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<dr_willis> enable all the sources for multiverse and universe, thats what those check box's do.
<jackal> gatekeeper: konqueror doesnt solved the prob..guess it has something to do with the dns
<dr_willis> its getting to be where 'user friendly' is just hiding more things. :(
<jackal> hm, cya :)
<dr_willis> bascially you edit the sources.list and use              sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-*DEPENDSOnYourKernel*
<ranunculoid> dr_willis: I'm lost on that page sorry. I dont see any muklti/universe checkboxes
<dr_willis> ranunculoid,  the Multiverse/unuverse IS the 'restricted/comercial' checkbox's -  they just decided to change the names to make it more user friendly. (and confuseing)
<jaffa_> Thor good thing i made a back of my xorg.conf :p
<dr_willis> Always backup ya xorg.conf :P
<h3sp4wn> dr_willis: The fact that the versions of ffmpeg etc are crippled is annoying - usefriendly means friendly for all users
<dr_willis> i keep dated-archive copies of them for all my machines.
<ranunculoid> Oh, ok. I already enabled the multiverse thingy
<Kwukki> hi
<Kwukki> how can i set a boot pass with  grub?
<dr_willis> h3sp4wn,  not friendly for the doc writers. :P they got to  look out for all these trivial facelift changes.
<jaffa_> Thor you here??
<Kwukki> for all my os'es
<dr_willis> Kwukki,  grub has that feature. check the grub  menu.lst file - i think it mentions how. or the online grub docs should give examples.
<h3sp4wn> dr_willis: I would rather have the program to work as closely as possible to the documentation on the programs website
<dr_willis> dont forget your password.
<ranunculoid> dr_willis: My kernel is: 2.6.15-26-386. So would the command be sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-386?
<dr_willis> h3sp4wn,  yep. I dont even know where that "add/remove" programs item comes from.
<dr_willis> !info linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-386
<ubotu> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-386: Non-free Linux 2.6.15 modules on 386. In repository restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.15.11-3 (dapper), package size 7946 kB, installed size 21580 kB
<h3sp4wn> !info nvidia-xconfig
<ubotu> nvidia-xconfig: The NVIDIA X Configuration Tool. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.0+20051122-2 (dapper), package size 54 kB, installed size 184 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<dr_willis> :) yep. looks like it.
<Kwukki> dr_willis : i did it, but mymachine boots normally :-s
<dr_willis> Kwukki,  i would have to guess ya missed a step. :)
<Kwukki> no
<h3sp4wn> install nvidia-xconfig as well that is the easiest way to install it
<gatekeeper> ranunculoid: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_change_GRUB_menu_password_if_forgotten
<dr_willis> Kwukki,  or its a password just to alter the grub configs
<dr_willis> I cant recall ever seeing a password just to BOOT the machine.
<dr_willis> that would have to be a Bios thing i think. to be totally secure.
<ranunculoid> Is there a chance that installing this nvidea stuff will break my system?
<LjL> dr_willis: except one could just remove the cmos battery...
<dr_willis> ranunculoid,  i use it all the time. no hassles.
<ranunculoid> cool
<jaffa_> Hey guyz im still having problems with the Nvidia drivers
<dr_willis> LjL,  one could just remove the hd and put it in a different machine also. :)
<LjL> dr_willis: yup
<dr_willis> one could just put thermite on the cpu. :)
<ranunculoid> lol
<h3sp4wn> jaffa_: install nvidia-xconfig - and run 'sudo nvidia-xconfig'
<LjL> well one thing is *destroying* a computer, and one thing is *getting data* from it
<LjL> best way to prevent people getting data from it is using encryption
<dr_willis> 'theres being paranoid, then theres being not paranoid enough' :)
<LjL> passwords just won't cut it
<jaffa_> thanx ill try
<h3sp4wn> Only terrorists / criminals and banks need insane levels of security
<gatekeeper> dr_willis: so far I have bottled out of installing the nvidia drivers, figured if I wasn't running games and all that no need to, everything seems fine so 'if it ain't broke I don't fix it' :-)
<h3sp4wn> gatekeeper: If you enable composite the screen looks alot clearer
<dr_willis> gatekeeper,  if ya dont do games,, and dont care for fancy 3d effects/screen savers its no big deal..
<dr_willis> gatekeeper,  ive installed them so many times - its about a 3 min setup.
<LjL> h3sp4wn: "insane" as in "i don't want to invite my friends for a party and while i'm somewhere else have someone boot my box into root and read the very stuff i'd last ever want them to"?
<gatekeeper> h3sp4wn: screen looks fine as is
<h3sp4wn> LjL: My friends wouldn't do that I don't think (or I don't have any of that type of stuff)
<ranunculoid> Have they fixed Amarok/amarok-xine yet or can does it still have that bug where it cant play flac files?
<h3sp4wn> gatekeeper: Hard to explain it looks alot sharper (if you are using dvi on an lcd)
<gatekeeper> dr_willis: well it looked as if I messed up X wouldn't start so decided not to go there, having said that I do have a system backup if all else fails
<dr_willis> gatekeeper,  it pays to learn the fundamentals. :P
<LjL> h3sp4wn: that your friends wouldn't is your own luck, but saying certain levels of security are "insane" in general is another thing. and the "type of stuff" could simply be mail or chat logs that talk about them, say.
<LjL> or that i consider private anyway
<dr_willis> could cheat and use  that 'easy ubuntu' script - but last i used it - it needed a little work
<jaffa_> what should i do if this doesnt work wen i reboot the system boots but as it gets to the login screen it stops so then i login via konsole and type startx then it tells me that my  kernel module is different to X module 717 sumtin as to 8762
<dr_willis> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<jaffa_> what should i do if this doesnt work wen i reboot the system boots but as it gets to the login screen it stops so then i login via konsole and type startx then it tells me that my  kernel module is different to X module 717 sumtin as to 8762
<Gioacchino> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/K3BHowto
<gatekeeper> h3sp4wn: you may well be right, may be I will have a go sometime
<ranunculoid> dr_willis: nvidea-glx is installed. Do I have to restart X or reboot for it to take effect?
<Gioacchino> !scsi
<ubotu> I know nothing about scsi - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dr_willis> you have to restart X - with alt-ctrl-backspace or similer..
<ranunculoid> k
<jaffa_> what should i do if this doesnt work wen i reboot the system boots but as it gets to the login screen it stops so then i login via konsole and type startx then it tells me that my  kernel module is different to X module 717 sumtin as to 8762
<dr_willis> that will totally kill off X and make it restart/back to the kdm login
<dr_willis> jaffa_,  you installed the drivers from the nvidia site?
<jaffa_> yes
<jaffa_> 8762
<dr_willis> use the drivers from the repo - is the easy way.. but they are not as up to date.. otherwise you got to recompile some things I think.
<dr_willis> the version diff's dont matter to me at all.. so i use the repo versions.
<gatekeeper> dr_willis: got a reasonable grasp of linux now, and it improves seeing how peoples problems get solved in hear. My next little project when summer is done is to install Gentoo, looks like that might get me out of the distro update cycle, can just update continually as I go along
<dr_willis> I messed with gentoo for a long time.. it has its own 'quirks'
<jaffa_> ok but i did this before on mepis and it worked fine explain that please??
<dr_willis> jaffa_,  go ask the mepis people.. i tried that disrto for about a week.. and it had other issues.. could be they made some fancy installer scripts that just did the compiling for ya.
<dr_willis> I dident see much else mepis offered - then easy setting up of the drivers/multi monitor displays/
<gatekeeper> dr_willis: I shall test it out on my test box before commiting to this one
<dr_willis> gatekeeper,  yea - gentoo is a love it/hate it thing in many ways.
<gatekeeper> dr_willis: have to see which way I jump :-)
<dr_willis> gatekeeper,  you will do both at the same time.
<dr_willis> Gentoos portage ystem is neat and nice in ways.. and such a pain in others. :)
<gatekeeper> dr_willis: ok, length of compiling and installing concerns me a bit, don't understand why compiling a window manager like KDE or GNOME should many hours, which from what I have heard seems to the case
<dr_willis> gatekeeper,  lots of littel things gettting compiled.
<v3ctor> lots of dependencies
<dr_willis> that distcc lets ya spread the work out to other pcs on the networkl
<Sakireth> i like kubuntu more than ubuntu,
<gatekeeper> dr_willis: have to investigate that as the test box is only a P3
<dr_willis> gatekeeper,  Ugh.
<dr_willis> I dont think Gentoo will be good for you then.
<jaffa_> hows about a link for the repo drivers
<v3ctor> the reason i won't use it is because i know some of the developers
<gatekeeper> dr_willis: what do you reckon is the minimum for gentoo, this one is Athlon XP2200+
<dr_willis> gatekeeper,  ya could run it on very little hardware.. just getting it all installed can be a weeklong process.
<dr_willis> :)
<v3ctor> took me about 90 hours to get a "useable" system on a 370MHz box
<gatekeeper> dr_willis: sounds like I will have to find a way of connecting to the network in another part of the house, otherwise I won't get any sleep
<h3sp4wn> gatekeeper: You can use packages with gentoo - or setup dist-cc and get the compiling done on a faster box
<R1CHARD> good day
<R1CHARD> http://www.elcomercioperu.com.pe/EdicionOnline/Html/2006-07-18/onlPortada0542459.html
<Harmental> hi everybody...wich encoding should i use for files to be compatible with windows generated files?
<gatekeeper> v3ctor: dr_willis h3sp4wn will be an adventure, I love kubuntu the only thing that I have worries over is when you upgrade to the next version, done it a couple of times and had odd little issues, nothing I couldn't fix, but just find it slightly off putting if it's going to be my main box
<h3sp4wn> gatekeeper: Do you have 2 boxes or 1 ?
<LjL> ... de windows 98? ...
<dr_willis> I always keep /home on its own partition - and just do a clean reinstall.
<gatekeeper> h3sp4wn: 2, little P3 test box, and main Atlon XP2200+ box
<h3sp4wn> gatekeeper: Which one is going to get gentoo ?
<gatekeeper> Athlon XP2200+ even ooopa
<dr_willis> theres used to be some Gentoo Live cd's with Distcc.. so ya could make a Lan be a Distcc Helper Uber-network :) for faster installs..
<gatekeeper> h3sp4wn: test box to start with, once I have learnt all I need to know and happy, and decide I want it as my main distro it will go on my main box
<h3sp4wn> gatekeeper: Setup dist-cc on kubuntu then
<h3sp4wn> gatekeeper: Then you can compile everything on the other box it will be alot faster
<gatekeeper> h3sp4wn: ok I will do that
<dr_willis> problem with distcc - is that you got to have all the versions identical for the tools (I think)
<dr_willis> gcc/distcc may be a little nicer in that area now.
<h3sp4wn> gatekeeper: Maybe install a chroot of gentoo under kubuntu
<h3sp4wn> gatekeeper: Then dist-cc
<dr_willis> vmware :)
<dr_willis> but then ya got 2 installs to do.
<dr_willis> there are some prebuild gentoo installer-disrtos out i think.
<gatekeeper> h3sp4wn: I have certainly got the room
<h3sp4wn> gatekeeper: The time you would save would make it worth it I think
<gatekeeper> dr_willis: h3sp4wn thank you very much for your helpfull suggestions much appreciated :-)
<calvin> how can i configure a network called on an already installed system?
<h3sp4wn> calvin: wireless or wired /
<dr_willis> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager
<calvin> h3sp4wn: wired
<calvin> does that come installed standard?
<h3sp4wn> calvin: /etc/network/interfaces
<gatekeeper> time to go catch you all latter
<calvin> h3sp4wn: ive tried adding a static entry there, but no go.
<h3sp4wn> calvin: man interfaces (really easy to understand for wired interfaces)
<calvin> h3sp4wn: yeah ive read it. i added a line 'iface eth0 inet static' with entries 'address' and 'netmask'
<calvin> but its unable to ping the gateway.
<h3sp4wn> calvin: gateway 192.168.1.1
<v3ctor> did you bring interface up after addingf the lines?
<calvin> there is an actual gateway entry in the eth0 entry?
<calvin> v3ctor: yeah i tried
<calvin> let me try it again..
<v3ctor> ifup eth0
<Lord_Athur> I was trying to validate my OpenPGP key, the launchpad page says that I'd have to descrypt a msn with my key in order to validate, how do I do it?
<calvin> how do i manually bring the interface up?
<calvin> ifup ?
<v3ctor> ifup eth0
<calvin> yeah i still cant even ping my router
<v3ctor> ifconfig
<v3ctor> see if your interface is configured
<ironfroggy> yeah looks normal.
<ironfroggy> TX and RX are Transmitted and Received, respectively, right?
<dr_willis> yep
<ironfroggy> so should i consider it weird to see any TX bytes if i seem to have no connection?
<nixternal> nope..cuz of loopback
<ironfroggy> no i mean on eth0, not on the lo interface
<nixternal> even if you unplug the cat5 cable, your network card will always transmit a bit and byte here or there
<ironfroggy> o ok
<Bernard1> Hello les linuxiens :o) ... Je vais passer a Linux et voudrais savoir o je pourrais trouver un comparatif, un tableau Linux / Windows, merci d'avance :o)
<v3ctor> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nixternal> especially if you have a "wake on lan" configuration at all, but all tcp/ip nics will transmit "dummy" packets
<ironfroggy> ok um, attempting to run dhclient, my router receives the request, and creates a lease for the box, but the box times out and says it never received the request.
<Garnol> hi i bought a wireless card from Sitecom and on the Sitecom site there are just drivers for MAC and Windows.... can i find linux drivers on other sites ??
<ironfroggy> i only have this trouble on the one box.
<v3ctor> Garnol: you need to determine the chipset the card uses
<Garnol> oh ... where can i read this form ??
<ironfroggy> think i should try a different NIC?
<Garnol> ?
<nixternal> Garnol: what is the make and model of the card?
<Garnol> a PCI 54g ... 2.4GHz
<ironfroggy> i seem to not be able to shutdown
<ironfroggy> its not even unmounting root
<ironfroggy> it stops some services and drops me back at my prompt when i do 'shutdown now'
<nixternal> that is odd
<nixternal> which version of Kubuntu are you using?
<Garnol> me ?
<nixternal> Garnol: i mean, is it a Linksys model# 343048 or?
<nixternal> no that was for ironfroggy
<ironfroggy> nixternal: 6.06 i think? i just downloaded and installed it last night.
<nixternal> ok..cool
<ironfroggy> ok i just forced it with init 0
<nixternal> that always works ;)
<ironfroggy> but also odd is that it wouldnt accept 'shutdown -P now'
<nixternal> does it do taht everytime though?
<ironfroggy> isnt that correct usage?
<ironfroggy> nixternal: yeah i tried the shutdown command like 5 times.
<nixternal> hmm
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: Using fglrx ?
<nixternal> ya that is the correct usage
* nixternal is using fglrx
<h3sp4wn>  /me is no longer fortunately
<nixternal> hehe
<h3sp4wn> The very latest drivers were quite alot better - hung on shutdown alot less frequently
<nixternal> i have a radeon 9800 and it runs glxgears worse then my nvidia gf4 mx 440
<nixternal> mine doesn't hang on shutdown, however im not using binaries
<ironfroggy> h3sp4wn: what is fglrx?
<nixternal> radeon drivers
<h3sp4wn> binary ati drivers
<ironfroggy> what do i need to install for translucency to work?
<Bernard1> bon apm :o)
<ironfroggy> yay i got a successfuly dhcp lease, but i got an error that /etc/resolv.conf is missing, but do i need that?
<ironfroggy> i just did 'apt-cdrom add' so i could get the kubuntu-desktop stuff, and after doing that, it cant seem to find the package, like its _only_ using the cd
<ironfroggy> so how do i remove the cd then?
<v33> hi, I just installed kubuntu 6.06 on my thinkpad t21 but x won't load... It worked fine out of the box with ubuntu 5.10
<v33> is there any known problem?
<ironfroggy> is there some way to manually refresh the list of packages?
<wilfredH> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<|lostbyte|> ironfroggy, refresh ?
<ironfroggy> |lostbyte|: well, for some reason after i tried to add the install CD as a source for packages, it lost all the kubuntu stuff
<ironfroggy> now it cant find kubuntu-desktop
<ironfroggy> my only guess is that i should somehow refresh the cache of package listings to fix this.
<ranunculoid> Emm... I installed nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-386. And typed "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable". But I got an error:-/
<ranunculoid> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<ranunculoid> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<ranunculoid> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<ranunculoid> command:
<ranunculoid> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<ranunculoid> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<ranunculoid> from nv to nvidia.
<tony__> can someone tell me why i get this error when copying some files? cp: omitting directory `/media/hdb1/apache/htdocs'
<ironfroggy> i tried a 'apt-cdrom add' and now a bunch of packages are no long available. what can i do to remedy this situation?
<Garnol> who can i ask with a Wlan driver setup problem ?
<Hawkwind> Garnol: Just ask.  If someone knows the answer then they will probably help you
<Garnol> i have a probelm i dont know how to install the drivers of my Wlan card... ive got one with a RT2500 chipset
<Garnol> i downloaded this drivers: RT2500-Linux-STA-1.4.6.4
<ranunculoid> Has anybody here successfully installed nvidea drivers on their kubuntu box?
<Hawkwind> ranunculoid: Yes
<ranunculoid> Ok. I'm having trouble...
<ranunculoid> It hangs when starting X
<ranunculoid> I had to go into CLI mode and use my xorg.backup file
<Garnol> ok... Hawkwind... where can i ask ? is there a other channel where i can ask ??
<Hawkwind> Garnol: Just have patience.  Someone that knows will be around soon enough to help
<Hawkwind> Garnol: Though have you looked at using ndiswrapper ?
<Hawkwind> ranunculoid: Did you edit your xorg.conf file originally and everything ?
<Hawkwind> ranunculoid: There is a wiki page that tells you how to install the drivers.  Works every time for me atleast
<mute_> dd
<ranunculoid> I followed it but it didn't work:(
<ranunculoid> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ranunculoid> ^^That one?
<Hawkwind> That's the one I use and it never fails
<ranunculoid> That's the one that wont work for me:(
<Garnol> what do you mean Hawkwind with ndiswrapper.... whats that ??
<Garnol> im a newbee
<Hawkwind> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<ranunculoid> ndiswrapper is for using windows drivers on linux
<h3sp4wn> Make sure you use the tested driver for your card if you don't want stability problems with ndiswrapper (I would also use 1.21)
<abattoir> Garnol: you already have downloaded a driver? what is the full name of the file?
<Garnol> RT2500-Linux-STA-1.4.6.4
<abattoir> Garnol: can you point me to the site where you downloaded it from?
<abattoir> if, you did that
<Garnol> oh i have to search this site again :(
<ranunculoid> Hawkwind: "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" <-- That's the step that fucks it up. Here http://pastebin.ca/91406
<h3sp4wn> Garnol: For ralink ndiswrapper maybe better than the native drivers - http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/rt2x00-cvs-daily.tar.gz seems to work the best for me however
<abattoir> Garnol: because we have to determine what sort of a file it is, and then install it accordingly
<Garnol> ok
<Hawkwind> ranunculoid: I never had to do that as far as I remember.  Also, easy on the language
<ranunculoid> Sorry
<h3sp4wn> ranunculoid: use sudo nvidia-xconfig (works better for me)
<h3sp4wn> ranunculoid: sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig
<ironfroggy> "Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop" is what i get when i try to install the package on a machine ive recently done a server installation on.
<h3sp4wn> ranunculoid: Then sudo nvidia-xconfig (works everytime for me)
<ranunculoid> Ok I did that
<ironfroggy> i have not removed any repositories in sources.list
<ranunculoid> Shall I restart X now?
<abattoir> Garnol: brb
<Garnol> http://www.ralinktech.com.tw/supp-1.htm. thats the site i downloaded the driver
<h3sp4wn> Garnol:
<h3sp4wn> I don't think those drivers work very well
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: Did you enable universe and multiverse ?
<h3sp4wn> And they definately don't work with knetworkmanager
<ironfroggy> Hawkwind: no, but kubuntu-desktop isnt in there is it?
<abattoir> Garnol: i get a 404 error
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: I believe you have to enable them.  I could be wrong
<Hawkwind> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
* serenity is listening to "The View From The Afternoon" by Arctic Monkeys on Whatever People Say I Am, That's What I'm Not [amaroK] 
<Garnol> hm ok
<Hawkwind> serenity: Ackkkkkkk, don't display that stuff
<ironfroggy> Hawkwind: the thing is, kubuntu-desktop was available before, but then i did a 'apt-cdrom add' and now its just gone.
<abattoir> Garnol: going by what h3sp4wn says, then i guess its better to use ndiswrapper
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: Doesn't that make it to where it looks for the CD for the files ?
<h3sp4wn> I would (do) use http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/rt2x00-cvs-daily.tar.gz
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: I'd look at your sources.list and see what's commented out and what isn't
<Jazon> hi everyone.  i cannot figure out how to get acpi / powermanagement working for my laptop (NEC i-Select).  I would appreciate any help
<_tom> got my modem recognized, and it dials, but won't log in.  could someone help me find out what is misconfigured?
<h3sp4wn> Garnol: Are you certain its not working already if you have an ralink card (at least badly)
<ironfroggy> Hawkwind: nothing is commented out. dapper, dapper-updates, and dapper-security are all uncommented.
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: So try adding universe and multiverse and see what happens
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: Do you have restricted and multiverse for dapper-security
<ironfroggy> Hawkwind: nothing
<v3ctor> what url are they using?
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: Look at the page ubotu posted above and follow it. Surely you're missing something
<gemidjy> how do I get rid of the default setting that's openning a tab in Konqueror (Dapper/Drake)
<v3ctor> konqueror > setting > configure konqueror > web behavior
<_tom> anyone here online with a modem?
<ranunculoid> h3sp4wn: That also caused X to hang (but in a slightly different way)
<ironfroggy> ive read all the repo stuff but i really doubt its a repo issue
<ironfroggy> i mean, im getting other packages from the same repo
<gemidjy> v3ctor: that is not what I need, one tab is always opened even if I browse only one URL
<gemidjy> there was a setting about this while using Slack, it might be Kubuntu's team that moved somewhere else that settings
<cox377> i;m trying to run an application and it just says error, can't execute GKSUDO
<lafrance> good morngood morning afternoon evening all
<v3ctor> yes it is
<ranunculoid> salut la france
<v3ctor> hide tab bar when only one tab is ipen
<v3ctor> open*
<h3sp4wn> ranunculoid: I just install them manually every time
<ranunculoid> Where can I find out how to do that h3sp4wn?
* gemidjy wears glasses v3ctor, sorry and thanks
<h3sp4wn> ranunculoid: I just followed the documentation from nvidia.com
<v3ctor> gemidjy: np
<ranunculoid> ok. I'll do that
<jontec> I need help with wine.
<jontec> I downloaded it with adept
<jontec> but it's not showing up, is there anything else that I need to do?
<encer> hi
<cox377> h3sp4wn: i;m trying to run an app and it giving me an error that it can't execute GKSUDO.. u got any ideAS?
<v3ctor> jontec: not showing up where?
<jontec> in the K menu
<abattoir> cox377: try kdesu instead
<v3ctor> jontec: it won't
<cox377> i'm not trying to launch gksudo
<cox377> i'm tyring to launch ndiswrapper
<jontec> nope
<h3sp4wn> cox377: ????
<abattoir> cox377: sudo ndiswrapper would do then
<cox377> i try and run ndiswraper and it tells me that gksudo cannot be found
<_tom> so no one here has a modem?
<doppelganger_> man...  wth..  i can't install kubuntu from the live cd on this machine at work
<doppelganger_> i click install on the desktop, it bounces like it's trying, then goes away
<doppelganger_> same cd i used at home, zero scratches..  =\
<abattoir> doppelganger_: try it on the CLI
<doppelganger_> cli?
<h3sp4wn> Garol: http://www.linux-wlan.org/docs/wlan_adapters.html.gz
<doppelganger_> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<abattoir> doppelganger_: 'sudo ubiquity'
<h3sp4wn> Garol: Find out which chipset it is and I may have alook at in about 15 mins
<tony_> can someone help me move some files?
<doppelganger_> will try, brb
<abattoir> doppelganger_: 'sudo ubiquity kde-ui' if the former doesnt work
<doppelganger_> nvm, it came up, now that i switched back and looked at it
<doppelganger_> but it took a good few minutes
<doppelganger_> weird
<tony_> anyone know how to move a bunch of files in the command line?
<doppelganger_> it's a 2.4ghz, but..  whatever, it works  ;)
<abattoir> doppelganger_: it takes time... i thought you had waited long enough ')
<abattoir> ;)
<doppelganger_> thought i had too, lol
<doppelganger_> thanks aba  =)
<tony_> anyone know how to copy a bunch of files?
<abattoir> tony_: mv is the cmd. see 'man mv' for more info
<Hawkwind> tony_: cp is one way
<Hawkwind> mv won't copy them though so be careful with that
<tony_> i used cp but it only copies the directory, not the files in it
<Hawkwind> tony_: cp -a /directory
<tony_> i just want the files moved to my www folder, not the whole directory
<tony_> ok, thanks, i'll try it
<jontec> I don't know how to get wine to run/
<abattoir> jontec: 'wine' on the cli?
<tony_> i get "cp: `/var/www/htdocs' and `/var/www/htdocs' are the same file" when it knows good and well i'm not that stupid
<abattoir> jontec: you might want to try xwine / winex
<tony_> i'm trying to copy all the contents of htdocs up to my www directory
<abattoir> !info xwine
<ubotu> Package xwine does not exist in dapper
<abattoir> !info winex
<ubotu> Package winex does not exist in dapper
<jontec> what do you mean by cli?
<abattoir> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<tony_> ubotu, you're one smart chap, htf do i do it?
<ubotu> I know nothing about you're one smart chap, htf do i do it? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<tony_> you da man
<abattoir> lol
<Hawkwind> tony_: Easiest way is to cd to the /var/www/htdocs directory and then type: cp -a * ..
<Hawkwind> tony_: That will take all the contenst of the htdocs directory and move them up one directory which would be /var/www/
<tony_> i leave in the ..'s
<jontec> well, I have the wine package from the dapper repository downloaded, but how do I actually use it?
<Hawkwind> tony_: cp -a * ..
<Hawkwind> Just like that
<arso> any body into digital photography here?
<abattoir> jontec: wine file.exe on the cli
<jontec> okay, gotcha
<tony_> i keep getting permission denied. what's the default root password?
<tony_> i used to know but i forgot. i need to change it
<abattoir> tony_: prefix 'sudo' to the command, and enter your user password
<tony_> i do but it won't accept the password yet i've used to plenty today for root stuff
<tony_> i'm having a hell of a time. my windows partition is giving me trouble, my past ubuntu partition, and now my new one
<doppelganger_> is there free virtual machine software like vmware out there?
<abattoir> doppelganger_: qemu
<abattoir> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Hawkwind> doppelganger_: vmware has a free version
<abattoir> !info qemu
<ubotu> qemu: fast processor emulator. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2602 kB, installed size 7360 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 powerpc alpha sparc arm s390)
<Hawkwind> vmware-server IIRC it's called
<doppelganger_> oh ok. Well someone last night told me it was a pay for, so i was like screw that
<tony_> anyone know how to change the root password? google is f'ing with me and making my characters chinese or something
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: free = vmware-server ;)
<abattoir> doppelganger_: you can also use the vmware player, but it does not create images(but you can use qemu to create them, and then use vmware)
<n3storm> sudo passwd root
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: I thought that was it but wasn't quite sure
<doppelganger_> does networking in windows somehow translate and work through linux as well?
<doppelganger_> just, so i know
<doppelganger_> if not, there's no point for me
<doppelganger_> through the emulator, i mean
<doppelganger_> =P
<jontec> okay, I have an error with wine:
<jontec> Application tries to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<jontec> Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<doppelganger_> jontec- run command "winecfg"
<doppelganger_> er
<doppelganger_> nvm
<doppelganger_> read that wrong
<tony_> that got it, for some reason i had to change the root password
<tony_> anyone know an alternative to "  --ignore-fail-on-non-empty" i don't have all f'ing day to keep typing that anytime i need it
<ranunculoid> h3sp4wn: It didn't work. There's no version for my kernel :(
<ranunculoid> Here's the log
<ranunculoid> http://pastebin.ca/91448
<h3sp4wn> ranunculoid: Install build-essential and linux-headers-386
<jontec> can anyoen help with my wine problem?
<jontec> anyone*
<ranunculoid> jontec: Tell us the problem and we'll see if we can help you
<Harmental> does anybody knows if there is a known issue with kernel 24, 24, 26 regarding pcmcia wifi cards (i have DLINK DWL G650)?
<jontec> I just installed wine
<Harmental> kernel 23 works just fine...
<jontec> and I'm trying to run an application
<jontec> but I get the error:
<jontec> Application tries to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<jontec> Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<Hawkwind> jontec: Have you joined #WineHQ and asked those guys there since they are the experts ?  Might get a bit more help there
<jontec> just what I was about to do, lol
<ranunculoid> Hmmm.. Does this happen with every aplication you try to launch in WINE or just one?
<Gioacchino> I had resolv the problem
<jontec> I tried launching two different apps
<jontec> but there were essentially the same
<Gioacchino> the version  in kubuntu pacage of k3b is a old version with a bug with scsi
<jontec> they*
<Harmental> do I have to recompile drivers with new kernel?
<ranunculoid> As Hawkwind said, #WineHQ is the place to go jontec
<Gioacchino> i had download the source code on www.keb.org of  new version and i install it
<ajayc> |apokryphos|: yo!!!
<Gioacchino> hem www.k3b.org
<lafrance> is there a deb distro for kerri beagle ?
<Wolfpaw> hi there....again
<Wolfpaw> uhm...Ash-Fox?
<Ash-Fox> Wolfpaw, yes?
<Wolfpaw> I tried to get my wlan to work with the assistant....but the assistant didnt work
<Ash-Fox> did it detect the network?
<Wolfpaw> nope
<Ash-Fox> try hitting refresh
<Wolfpaw> I tried all the time...then I phoned a friend who is a bit more comfortable with linux
<Wolfpaw> he told me to type something like ifconfig -r
<Wolfpaw> I think this was the command
<Wolfpaw> and we discovered that the routing didnt work
<Ash-Fox> uhm, routing doesn't matter if you can't detect networks.
<Wolfpaw> I dont know if this routing thing is a package which has to be loaded
<Ash-Fox> You need to be connected to a network to be able to even use the routing.
<Wolfpaw> but however....I found a link http://acx100.sourceforge.net/matrix.html#sitecom
<Ash-Fox> You need to be connected to a network to be able to even use the routing.
<Wolfpaw> ok, I have a longshine card with the tnetw1130....but there is no longshinecard listet
<Wolfpaw> with this chipset
<Ash-Fox> You need to be connected to a network to be able to even use the routing.
<Wolfpaw> maybe my card will work with a driver for another card?
<Ash-Fox> Wolfpaw, what channel is your router on?
<Wolfpaw> 13
<Ash-Fox> okay, that's your countrycode
<Wolfpaw> ?
<Ash-Fox> Wolfpaw, what country are you in?
<Wolfpaw> germany
<Ash-Fox> Okay, just a sec, let me retrieve the countrycode. The issue is really simple, your card thinks it's in America, so it will only communicate with channels upto 11 :)
<Wolfpaw> hmm....in windows it works fine ^^
<h3sp4wn> countrycode for germany is 276 (if I remember correctly)
<Wolfpaw> is this a kubuntu problem?
<Ash-Fox> Wolfpaw, no, this isn't a kubuntu problem. give me am oment
<Wolfpaw> ok
<Ash-Fox> Wolfpaw, okay, type 'sudo rmmod ath_pci' after type 'sudo modprobe ath_pci countrycode=276'
<Wolfpaw> uhm....I have to reboot my computer to do that....could you give me a complete description of what I have to do?
<Ash-Fox> Wolfpaw, open up a terminal and type 'sudo rmmod ath_pci' after type 'sudo modprobe ath_pci countrycode=276'
<Ash-Fox> Wolfpaw, after that, start the wifi assistant, and it should work.
<Wolfpaw> do I have to start the wifi assistant with sudo -s?
<Ash-Fox> Wolfpaw, no, just start it normally from the K menu
<ranunculoid> h3sp4wn: I ran the nvidia installer and it reported that everything was successful. I rebooted and X wouldn't start. Here's the install log http://pastebin.ca/91467
<Wolfpaw> ok I will try it....if it works I will come back to tell....otherwise I will come back too ^^
<DocTomoe> Hi ... I have a hard drive that is near to death and am transfering relevant data to a baclup disk. where does kubuntus kmail save its email folders?
<h3sp4wn> If the locales are set right the countrycode should not need to be manually specified
<Ash-Fox> h3sp4wn, that wasn't my expirence.
<ranunculoid> h3sp4wn: Have you got any more ideas for helping me install drivers for my nvidia card?
<Ash-Fox> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ranunculoid> Yeah I've ben there man
<ranunculoid> *been
<Ash-Fox> works fine for me
<ranunculoid> X just crashes for me
<Ash-Fox> Perhaps telling us the exact issue would help..
<h3sp4wn> ranunculoid: And you removed all the versions from the repos first ?
<h3sp4wn> Ash-Fox: I have never had to change that countrycode with kubuntu (however I have for madwifi on mips hence why I know of its existance)
<ranunculoid> h3sp4wn: No... How do I do that? "apt-get remove nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-386"?
<lafrance> ! Kerry Beagle
<ubotu> I know nothing about Kerry Beagle - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ranunculoid> h3sp4wn: I ran the above command. Is there anything else I should do before booting into recovery mode to run the installer?
* ranunculoid goes down for reboot
<Wolfpaw> re
<Wolfpaw> didnt work
<Wolfpaw> but the module ath_pci wasnt loaded
<Wolfpaw> I first typed sudo rmmod ath_pci and the system said there is no module
<Wolfpaw> btw sorry for my bad english ^^
<Wolfpaw> then i typed modprobe ath_pci countrycode=276.....started the assistant and I became the message again that i have no rights
<Wolfpaw> I started wlassistant wit sudo...but that was the same problem
<Wolfpaw> no right
<Wolfpaw> got some other ideas?
<Wolfpaw> Ash-Fox ?
<Ash-Fox> started the assistant and I became the message again that i have no rights <- you entered the password wrong?
<Ash-Fox> I've never seen a error that says just "no rights"
<Wolfpaw> there was more than "no rights" but I cant translate all the text to english out of my mind....I dont have the message in front of me
<Ash-Fox> And I don't have the message either.
<ranunculoid> h3sp4wn: Once again, it didn't work. I must be missing something...
<Wolfpaw> the system told me that I have no rights to use wlassistant...and asked..if I have started it with sudo...
<h3sp4wn> ranunculoid: backup i.e sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~
<stanks> hi
<h3sp4wn> ranunculoid: then run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<stanks> i have problems with recording audio with xdtv
<stanks> picture is ok but i don't have audio
<Wolfpaw> and what password....I started it from the live cd....
<stanks> caoture line-in and cd are on
<stanks> capture
<slow-motion> hallo
<Ash-Fox> I don't know, I don't use the live-cd.
<Wolfpaw> I did only find the live desktop image....
<h3sp4wn> The other one is called alternative or alternate (i forget which)
<Wolfpaw> I know that I can install it from the cd...but when I tried this with ubuntu the installer crashed at the end
<h3sp4wn> use the other cd (used to be called the install cd)
<ranunculoid> h3sp4wn: I think I did that already. I'll try it again. Thanks for helping me btw
<trev__> is there a gui for wine?
<Wolfpaw> h3sp4wn: the alternative cd is a plain install image and no live?
<h3sp4wn> Wolfpaw: It uses debian installer (its the only one I would ever use)
<noch> hey guys, does kubuntu come with sql pre-installed?
<h3sp4wn> no
<Wolfpaw> *g* I thought this is for "linux cracks" with special settings and more special uses...
<trev__> can anyone tell me how to mount a ntfs hardrive
<h3sp4wn> Wolfpaw: No its just the normal installer
<h3sp4wn> Wolfpaw: i.e what you would get with ubuntu breezy using the install cd
<Wolfpaw> *g* ok
<Wolfpaw> h3sp4wn: I dont understand...
<h3sp4wn> There used to be 2 cd's - install and live
<h3sp4wn> now they call one the desktop (live) and one the alternative cd (install)
<h3sp4wn> debian installer is more reliable
<Wolfpaw> jup
<Wolfpaw> could this cause the problem that I am using the live cd?
<coachJ> what does this do??   sudo ln -fs /usr/bin/rar /usr/bin/unrar
<coachJ> anyone
<gemidjy> why there ain't kubutnu stickers with ordered cds ?
<skavenge> coachJ: links /usr/bin/rar to /usr.bin/unrar
<Hawkwind> coachJ: It makes a symlink from /rar to /unrar
<coachJ> what does that mean
<skavenge> that when you type 'rar' or 'unrar' rar still opens
<Hawkwind> It means it links rar to unrar so that if you type unrar it will run the 'rar' command
<coachJ> ah, why did rar show up in menu?
<coachJ> didn't
<skavenge> the GUI is 'Ark', archive manager
<coachJ> oh, ok
<skavenge> you open that to use rar, under 'utilities'
<coachJ> ok
<Jazon> hi everyone.  i cannot figure out how to get acpi / powermanagement working for my laptop (NEC i-Select).  I would appreciate any help
<ranunculoid> h3sp4wn: It didn't work. I guess I'm stuck with the generic nv driver...
<Hawkwind> It didn't work is pretty vague.  Supplying error messages would help tremendously
<h3sp4wn> ranunculoid: try
<h3sp4wn> ranunculoid: Do you want to try a generic kernel ?
<ranunculoid> I'll try it
<ranunculoid> Hawkwind: There are no error messages
<ranunculoid> X just doesn't launch
<Hawkwind> ranunculoid: Sure there are.  You just don't know where to look
<h3sp4wn> http://www.milkspank.com/h3sp4wn/dapper/ - download all those 3 files install with dpkg -i *.deb
<h3sp4wn> then try installing the nvidia drivers again on that kernel
<ranunculoid> Hawkwind: Ok - Tell me where to look then :D
<Hawkwind> ranunculoid: There is stuff in /var/log/Xorg.0.log and probably in /var/log/messages
<ranunculoid> Hawkin: Found it. I'm looking at Xorg.0.log.old
<ranunculoid> Fatal server error:
<ranunculoid> no screens found
<ranunculoid> Except I have a screen:-/
<ranunculoid> I'll stick the whole thing on a pastebin
<ranunculoid> Hawkwind: http://pastebin.ca/91524
<Ash-Fox> I spend a hour waiting for offlineimap to download all my imap mails to a 'maildir', only to discover that I have to add each folder in kmail as a seperate account.. gah
<Ash-Fox> Really not my day. been messing with my imap mail since 7am, it's now 8pm.
<ranunculoid> h3sp4wn: http://pastebin.ca/91524 <-- seeing these errors do you still think that installing a generic kernel might fix the problem? (It's downloading now)
<h3sp4wn> ranunculoid: If you try that kernel you will know whether its a problem with the ubuntu kernel or nvidia or whatever
<Mr_Pan> hi, i've a problem with access to graphical mode with user "su" .. no function and i can't set anything on my pc ....
<sigge> ubuntu-se
<Philip5> Mr_Pan: what do you mean? opening X apps from a shell?
<_tom> does anyone know how to enable multiple monitor cards in X?
<arso_> hello
<Philip5> hi there arso_
<arso_> Philip5:  hey, for the first time, i dont need any help :P
<Mr_Pan> Philip5, no i want set a printer but tha graphical access with "su" no function ...
<Philip5> arso_: oh my
<Hawkwind> Mr_Pan: systemsettings  then click on Admin Option or whatever and it will then open it as admin
<arso_> Philip5:  hehe
<Mr_Pan> Hawkwind, yes i know but when i click Admin Option button password not reconignize
<_tom> i'm trying to make a dialup connection on a friends laptop, can someone help me?  the modem already dial's out, but no connection is made.
<arso_> so anyone need help :P
<Hawkwind> Mr_Pan: Then type the correct password
<arso_> ahhha, thats a problem with the uasdj port or the ufc port
<arso_> lol j/k
<arso_> Philip5:  hmm i got a problem
<arso_> Philip5:  not getting any audio from youtube
<h3sp4wn> _tom: What app are you trying to use ?
<_tom> kppp
<Mr_Pan> Hawkwind, i type correct password it's a bug of Kubuntu .... i think
<Hawkwind> Mr_Pan: It works here when I type in my password.  No bug that I know of
<Philip5> Mr_Pan: stange that it work for everyone else
<arso_> no noe?
<arso_> one*
<imbrandon> Mr_Pan, check your caps lock key
<_tom> h3sp4wn: even wvdial dials out, but no connection to the isp...  double checked the settings for the isp...
<arso_> youtube, no volume, no idea why, everthing else fine
<arso_> usign firefox btw
<h3sp4wn> _tom: Tried connecting with minicom ?
<_tom> h3sp4wn: never used it
<h3sp4wn> _tom: It may seem a bit difficult to use but you can see what is happening with it a bit better
<_tom> h3sp4wn: no manual entry for it...
<h3sp4wn> http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/unmaintained/PPP-over-minicom
<_tom> h3sp4wn: adept is busy updating, is it installed by default?
<h3sp4wn> _tom: Its not installed by default
<will> hey guys.  I'm brand new to linux.  just installed kubuntu and trying to figure this thing out
<Riddell> will: congratulations :)
<h3sp4wn> _tom: Its quite hard to use but is the only thing to use when debugging (for me at least)
<Jazon> Hi guys.  hey look, I have been searching for a resolution to this issue for two days and have been unable to find one... my NEC i-select laptop is really running hot.  any ideas how to enable acpi feateures???
<will> after running into some compatability problems with konqueror, the first thing I tried to do was install firefox
<Jazon> btw - i am running dapper
<will> what is the most user friendly way to acquire and install new software?
<_tom> h3sp4wn: thanks, will have to try it after the updates...  you are the first one here to help me on this!
<will> my distru came with adept
<Riddell> will: k-menu -> Add/Remove Programmes
<will> k
<Jazon> will - sudo apt-get install kpackage
<hexler> I used adept :) (have installed kubuntu 2days ago and like it ^^)
<Jazon> kpackage is easy
<_tom> h3sp4wn: i cut my teeth on dos and slackware, so i am used to the CUI
<Jazon> nobody has any ideas about my lappy hey?
<Riddell> hexler: thanks
<FORRA> 5
<will> Jazon: what will that get me?
<hexler> will: you want to install firefox ?
<Jazon> will: a piece of software thats shows you all the programs you can install - one click and its there
<will> Jazon: k
<coachJ> whats the command to see if my video card is runnind the 3D drivers
<will> Jazon: i'm going to restart (ill explain later) and then I;ll try that and let you know if that solves my prob.  if not I'll explain my proble.  thanks
<h3sp4wn> _tom: It uses emacs type bindings which I find a bit of a pain
<Jazon> will: are you in windoze?? lol
<hexler> coachJ: got an ATI card?
<will> Jazon: no
<coachJ> yes
<_tom> h3sp4wn: lol, used to use emacs when was just scrips.  lol
<Jazon> <whew> :P
<will> Jazon: kubuntu
<_tom> jazon: lol
<coachJ> hexler: yes ati
<will> Jazon: btw, I'm sure that was somekind of linux joke that is over my head
<will> Jazon: yes?
<h3sp4wn> _tom: I can use it but I just don't find it that intuative for what I need to do most of the time
<_tom> will: that was the customary sarcasm often given to newbies :)
<hexler> coachJ: there is an ATI Control Panel in my menu, but this is a special package... w8, I'm looking for it's name
<_tom> h3sp4wn: i agree
<will> I appreciate you guys giving me the proper welcoming
<will> I'll be right back
<coachJ> waiting
<_tom> jazon: did anyone tell him he won't have to reboot after installing stuff?
<Jazon> lol
<coachJ> hehe
<Jazon> not me <oops ;-)    >
<_tom> hahaha
<_tom> he'll learn to love the penguin...
<hexler> coachJ: try in your terminal this command:  fireglcontrol
<coachJ> trying
<coachJ> not found
<hexler> coachJ: are you using the fglrx drivers ?
<coachJ> yes
<hexler> coachJ: then u have surely not installed the control panel   download it with the command:  apt-get install fglrx-control
<hexler> coachJ: as root
<coachJ> ok
<oem> can anyone tell me why when i sudo apt-get install eggdrop that well over half of the program is missing compared to the same one i got from the net
<coachJ> should something show up in the menu?
<oem> its pissin me right off i formated and re-installed to run into the exact same thing
<coachJ> i see it now
<oem> it shows as fully installed
<hexler> coachJ: an ATI ireglcontrolControl ebtry
<hexler> coachJ: .. control entry
<coachJ> got message says
<oem> if i grab this file from the net can someone walk me through installing it?
<hexler> coachJ: in the terminal ?
<coachJ> driver does not provide the fire GL
<oem> i really really really wanna try a eggdrop
<coachJ> x11 extensions
<coachJ> no from th icon in menu
<hexler> coachJ: under render: ?
<coachJ> Kicker>ati gets error
<hexler> coachJ: hm  sounds not good.  what was the source of your ATI drivers
<coachJ> utility has only one tab
<coachJ> easyUbuntu
<hexler> coachJ: w8  can show u how it looks with my card
<coachJ> k
<hexler> coachJ: http://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bildschirmphoto3pn6.png
<coachJ> looking
<oem> is there anyone here that can walk me through setting up an eggdrop that i got from the net?
<will> jason: you still around?
<will> hey guys I'm back
<will> I tried restarting and still have the same problem.
<will> main problem:  I don't know what the hell I'm doing (just came from windows)
<will> I'm trying to install firefox (on kubuntu)
<hexler> will: don't give up.. I still switched to kubuntu 3days ago ;)
<will> before I knew about adept and such I did it windows style: went to the mozilla website and downloaded the tar file
<will> hexler: thanks for the encouragement
<hexler> will: there is an easyer way  go into your Menu > System > Adept
<the_hammer> i left windows to ive tried a ton of different linux copies with in a 3 day period and finally found 1 i like im using ubuntu 6.06 now
<will> hexler: ya, well in trying to install from the tar file I think I confused adept.
<test> Hi. How can I make my mounted drive icons appear in a different place, like in a folder for instance?
<will> hexler: adept says that firefox is installed, but it's clearly  not
<the_hammer> ultima 8.1 sucks mandrive sucks slack wares sucks back track sucks xandroas sucks
<hexler> will: hm strange.. and trying to delete it and reinstalling it ?
<will> hexler: I've extracted the tar into my usr-shared-applications folder
<the_hammer> knoppix sucks
<the_hammer> i can go on
<will> hexler: delete the extracted folder?
<the_hammer> lol im a newbie and bet ive tried more linux versions then the older generation
<the_hammer> all in a 3 day period to heh
<hexler> will: go into your terminal and use the command "sudo -s" to get root privileges
<Ash-Fox> God, I wish kmail's imap support wasn't so crappy.
<the_hammer> kubuntu doesnt support ati vid cards to well
<test> the_hammer: how many?
<the_hammer> about 7 or 8 different versions i have and tried
<will> hexler: done
<the_hammer> out of all of them im enjoying ubuntu
<test> the_hammer: Wow that's alot.
<hexler> will: now uninstall firefox with: "apt-get remove firefox"
<test> the_hammer: I like Ubuntu too. It's real friendly on most things.
<calvin> where do i get a flash plugin?
<the_hammer> it all started when i d/l knoppix soon as i had that ppl be like thats crap here go get this 1 and try that and it was a circle of events like that and before i knew it i had a heck of a collection
<hexler> will: there will be a y/n question..
<the_hammer> ya its pretty nice little setup
<will> hexler: said "package firefox is not installed, so not removed."
<the_hammer> just wish i could make it do more things that i wanna do
<hexler> will: then it's (like you said) not installed
<will> hexler: im guessing I just don't know how to use adept
<hexler> will: install it with: "apt-get install firefox"
<test> the_hammer: I was really impressed how easily my wireless card set up being as I use a Broadcom. :)
<the_hammer> cool
<hexler> will: what we are doing in this moment is using adept..  but in console and not in the GUI
<the_hammer> i wish i had of tried linux yrs ago
<will> hexler: k well it says that the package firefox is not available  but is referred to by another package...
<will> hexler: how do I copy and paste a huge error message without clogging the irc
<the_hammer> windows sucks heh everytime ya install it ya have to install 101 drivers disks for your hardware and for ever rebooting from doing that and here linux detects and installs all hardware and the os all in 1 shot
<hexler> will: couldn't download the file ? :|
<test> the_hammer: I don't think i could even use Windows anymore. I tried the other day and completely messed it up. Usig Ubuntu for to long hehe
<the_hammer> lol
<will> hexler: yes,  however it says the following packages replace it: libnss3
<will> hexler: "pckge firefox has no installation canidate."
<will> hexler: do I want to apt-get install libnss3?
<the_hammer> i only have a couple of problems with ubuntu BUT thats because i havent a clue as to what im doing yet
<test> the_hammer: its true. I dunno why  or how I messed up win, but I did. That told me to stay away from it. heh
<hexler> will: install it
<vdrmrt> I'm trying to compile a custom kernel but my kernel won't boot, I try to boot from a SATA drive.
<the_hammer> lol
<will> hexler: will that give me firefox?
<vdrmrt> I build the SATA drivers as modules
<will> hexler: sorry to ask more questions, but I want to learn what I;m doing so I don;'t have to come on this for every new install
<vdrmrt> I also tried to include the SATA drivers directly into the kernel but then I get a compile error
<test> the_hammer: What kind of problems?
<vdrmrt> ld: Warning: size of symbol `do_drive_get_GTF' changed from 554 in drivers/ide/built-in.o to 1290 in drivers/scsi/built-in.o
<vdrmrt> make[2] : *** [drivers/built-in.o]  Error 1
<vdrmrt> make[1] : *** [drivers]  Error 2
<calvin> where can i post bug reports against universal packages?
<the_hammer> i wabba learn eggdrops but no one to teach me and reading forums are useless every 1 ive red they talk about shells meanwhile i wanna load an eggie from my own pc
<vdrmrt> anybody any idea's
<vdrmrt> ?
<test> the_hammer: I would help, but I don't know alot about irc bots either.
<hexler> will: apt-get tells you that theres a missing libary file that you'll need to install firefox  so you have to install it..   and with apt-get you can not do much wrong because the source of these packages is directly ubuntu
<will> k
<arkygeek> any idea why power management options appear in gnome and not in kde?
<will> hexler: is apt-get a repository?  or a command? or does it bring up adept?
<arkygeek> will: apt-get is a command
<gatekeeper> will: it is a command
<will> hexler: is there a good website that explains all the commands?
<arkygeek> will: a repository is an 'area' where programs are kept.  different categories of repos exist depending upon the state of the program
<arkygeek> will: if you type in man apt-get   or man <whatever>  you get a lot of info about the command
<gatekeeper> will: http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<hexler> will: I am German and so I've only a german newby tutorial...  just google and you'll surely find a command list
<toptrog> Can someone suggest a gui driven app for burning dvd-iso image files?
<centyx> will: in konqueror, type man:/ and hit enter
<will> hexler: where in germany?
<gatekeeper> will: have you used windows?
<Jazon> toptrog: k3b
<haffe> toptrog: Are you running gnome or kde?
<test> k3b is te best one period. :)
<will> gatekeeper: yes.  for too long
<Jazon> test: agreed
<hexler> gatekeeper: thx. this commands are helping me too ;)
<toptrog> I'm running gnome and am new to linux...needs to be simple for now.
<haffe> gnome-baker.
<hexler> will: in the east of germany in the bundesland Sachsen
<gatekeeper> will: take a look at this: http://www.pcmech.com/show/os/917/
<Jazon> toptrog: nothing simpler than k3b
<will> centyx: thanks.  bookmarked
<toptrog> Jason:  is k3b installed with default install? or do i need to install it.
<Jazon> toptrog: you will need to install it i thinkl
<gatekeeper> will: also created a little home page with some usefull links: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/home
<will> hexler: I've spent a few days in Germany.  They showed me a VERY good time
<will> hexler: had a lot of fun
<LjL> k3b is there by default AFAIK, it's under multimedia
<will> hexler: congrats on the world cup finish
<gatekeeper> hexler: yw :-)
<Jazon> toptrog: by the way... try typing jaz<tab>  and see what happens
<haffe> toptrog:  If you installed kubuntu-desktop it's there by default.
<Jazon> works for any name
<hexler> will: yeah  it was a great world cup ^^
<Jazon> also any command
* haffe likes the blinking lights on his 3c905TX :)
<Jazon> toptrog: for example if you type in sudo apt-g<tab> it completes it for you.
<will> hexler: not so much from our standpoint here in the US, but thats not a shocker
<the_hammer> sorry got distracted changin a stinky bum
<toptrog> Jazon: thanks...will give it a try
<curumo> why
<the_hammer> test ya never tried eggdrops?
<test> the_hammer: nope. I've heard about them though.
<curumo> test sucks
* Jazon just got frikkin battery acid on his lips
<test> curumo: why?
<will> gatekeeper: thanks for the links.  they look helpful on first glance.  I've bookmarked them and will check them out.
<Tm_T> Jazon: lucky you
<curumo> because you're gay
<LjL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, uniq, Mez, jpatric, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, or gnomefreak
<gatekeeper> hexler: if you want to get more adventerous: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html#toc6
<Tm_T> curumo: err
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<test> curumo: That isn't very nice.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
* curumo was kicked off #kubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
* mode/#kubuntu [+b curumo!*@*]  by apokryphos
<centyx> can anyone tell me how to tell konqueror not to use the system colors? usually in firefox i just type in about:config in the address bar...
<gnomefreak> ty
<hexler> will: some weeks before the world cup there weren't much people interested in the games too here in germany
<test> Thank you
<gatekeeper> will: no problem hope they prove helpfull :-)
<Tm_T> bah, I'm old and slow :(
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
* gnomefreak also too slow
<the_hammer> dont feel so bad im old and slow to
<hexler> will: because nobody thought that the german team will be so good xD
<imbrandon> heh dont feel bad, i dident even op up yet ;)
<the_hammer> Sysinfo for 'ubuntu': Linux 2.6.15-26-amd64-generic running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: AMDAthlon643200+ at 1005 MHz (2012 bogomips), , RAM: 404/500MB, 98 proc's, 1.47h up
* v3ctor is fast like molasses
<the_hammer> see im a turtle
<will> hexler: well, atleast fishing and golf are not bigger sports than "soccer" in germany
<toptrog> Jazon: started k3b install and it mentions it needs kde stuff...i'm running gnome. continue?
<LjL> toptrog: it will work, but it also *will* install a bit of stuff. depends on you.
<Jazon> yeah
<will> hexler: well, I think you guys were less of a shock than the French presence in the final
<Jazon> toptrog: thats no problem
<LjL> toptrog: if you use aptitude, the stuff will be easy to remove later. otherwise it can be sort of harder
<toptrog> thanks guys....will continue.
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<hexler> will: *lol*
<imbrandon> the_hammer, you should apt-get install the -k8 kernel and maybe even kde 3.5.3 from kubuntu.org ;P
<Tm_T> just to warn you kids, behave or I come to your dreams: http://kapsi.fi/tm_travolta/kuvat/temps-01.jpg
<will> hexler: I cant belv they beat brazil.  god, I love to watch ronaldinho play
<will> hexler: anyway, back to you advice...
<the_hammer> hehe
<hexler> will: yeah  where did we stop xD
<will> hexler: I tried updating the library and it said I already have the newest version so nothing was done
<hexler> will: hm :|
<the_hammer> who owns the eggie here anyway?
<LjL> on #kubuntu-offtopic they're talking about make errors with qmake. here's football and eggdrops... there's something strange, though i can't focus what precisely..
<newbieperson> hi folks
<toptrog> LjL: what's aptitude? And I've already stated the dl for the k3b stuff.
<hexler> will: it must work ...  and when you trying it again in Adept
<LjL> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<doppelganger> !flexbox
<ubotu> I know nothing about flexbox - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<kcburyshaker> how do i enable the multiverse in adept?
<newbieperson> I have a question about kubuntu dapper. I have to make "sudo ifdown eth0" , "sudo ifup eth0" everytime I restart the machine to get an internal ip from the router. could somebody tell me how to make a script that will do it on startup?
<will> hexler: ok, I just checked and my firefox folder (extracted files for the TAR file) is still in my applications folder
<will> hexler: that should be deleted right?
<hexler> will: yes
<will> how do you switch to SU in the gui?
<nemesis> hello every one :-)
<centyx> hi nemesis
<gatekeeper> kcburyshaker: Adept -> manage repositories
<test> nemesis: Hiya.
<nemesis> :-)
<kcburyshaker> yes, but what do i hafta type in
<nemesis> does any one know a really good place to get documentation on c++ for ultimate begginers ? like pdfs, docs or html?
<hexler> will: I have found an other method...  have you got a "Add/Remove Programs" entry in the K-Menu?
<kcburyshaker> is it the backports multiverse?
<will> hexler: yes
<hexler> will: start it
<will> hexler: first, Im still trying to remove that folder
<will> hexler: but lack su permissions
<will> hexler: is there a way to switch to su in the gui?
<gatekeeper> kcburyshaker: remove the # at the begining to uncomment the repos
<test> nemesis: Sorry. Couldn't tell ya.
<kcburyshaker> ok
<Jazon> will: yes. start the app from the console with sudo <app>
<hexler> will: haven't found a way yat  I deleted it in the console
<CaBlGuY> wuttup peeps..
<haffe> Jazon: Or better yet, kdesu <app> in the run dialog.
<test> CaBlGuY: Hiya.
<Jazon> haffe: sure
<CaBlGuY> anyone wanna help me with installin a printer..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<the_hammer> why is it such a chore to get help at times?
<Jazon> will: run dialogue is Alt-F2
<will> k done.
<haffe> CaBlGuY:  What is the trouble?
<hexler> will:  go into the Add/Remove progams
<test> the_hammer: I have asked myself the same question....
<CaBlGuY> haffe:   ummmm  i need to "install" it..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<will> hexler: done
<tony_> can someone tell me why my php page downloads instead of getting viewed by the browser?
<LjL> tony_: your apache probably isn't set to handle php
<amine> hi all
<will> hexler: in adept installer
<hexler> will: search for firefox  but you hace to choose "Any Suite" in the popup
<test> amine: Hiya
<tony_> i did an apt-get install php5 and it supposedly worked
<haffe> CaBlGuY:  Have you verified that your printer is linux compatible?
<will> hexler: it found it, but it is greyed
<CaBlGuY> haffe:  ummmmm  hell I dunno,  I just need to install the dam thing..  :/
<CaBlGuY> it's a Lexmark..
<haffe> Could you tell me what printer it is?
<LjL> tony_: the php interpreter itself will work, but i think you'll need to symlink one or two files from the /etc/apache2/mods-available dir to the /etc/apache2/mods-loaded dir
<hexler> will: and you can't select it ?
<CaBlGuY> Lex Z600 series.
<will> hexler: no
<tony_> uhh, i need that in lamens. that's why i'm having a time with this
<tony_> i think i know what you mean
<tony_> is a symlink=shortcut
<hexler> will: hm :| sry but I'am too new in linux to find a solution and I don't realy know why you can't choose ut ...
<CaBlGuY> well sheet..
<will> hexler: could I not be logged in as SU in the installer?
<CaBlGuY> :/
<LjL> tony_: sort of. type "man ln". shortly, you can create a symlink with "ln -s <file> <link>"
<CaBlGuY> anyone else wanna try helpin me..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<gatekeeper> will: what's the problem
<hexler> will: doesn't ask you kubuntu for root privileges when you are starting this program ?
<kcburyshaker> ok   i am pretty sure i have uncommented all the depositories in adept, and then closed it and went to konsole and did"sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin" but it still says it cannot find it
<will> hexler: ya it does
<tony_> i have no mods-loaded dir in that dir
<will> hexler: and I did
<kcburyshaker> what the heck am i doin wrong
<will> hexler: nevermind
<CaBlGuY> !tell kcburyshaker about java
<LjL> kcburyshaker: java is in multiverse. multiverse is not even mentioned by default in sources.list
<LjL> !tell kcburyshaker about repos
<will> gatekeeper: I can't seem to install firefox
<CaBlGuY> !tell kcburyshaker about restricted
<CaBlGuY> there
<will> gatekeeper: i found it in the adept installer but it is greyed out and won't let me select it
<tony_> LjL: i have a mods-enabled dir, is that what you mean?
<LjL> tony_: yeah
<tony_> LjL: can i just symlink all of them since i'm not sure which i need?
<gatekeeper> will: from the konsol sudo apt-get install firefox
<LjL> tony_: better not
<tony_> there's like 5 symlinked there already
<kcburyshaker> i already tried the sudo thing
<will> hexler: thanks for trying.  The charity support you guys give on this is amazing.  thanks again.  enjoy Germany.  I hope to make it back someday
<will> hexler: ive tried that
<gatekeeper> will: when you start adept it should ask you for your password
<kcburyshaker> it tells me there is nothing
<kcburyshaker> damn this is frustrating
<will> gatekeeper: it did
<CaBlGuY> kcburyshaker:  what exactly is is sayin when you try to install Java5?
<gatekeeper> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<kcburyshaker> all i want is a plugin for firefox
<kcburyshaker> hold on  ill try it again and paste it
<CaBlGuY> kcburyshaker:  ok..  have you tried the software installer...  adept..
<gatekeeper> kcburyshaker: copy /etc/apt/sources.list into pastebin
<v3ctor> she sent me there
<CaBlGuY> yea, don't paste it here
<v3ctor> oops...wrong term
<LjL> tony_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP seems to have some info about your problem
<kcburyshaker> what is pastebin
<will> gatekeeper: in order to find firefox, I have to change to "any suite".  is firefox not supported in kde
<CaBlGuY> !tell kcburyshaker about pastebin
<tony_> thanks
<kcburyshaker> ahhhh geesus  another webpage?
<gatekeeper> will: just the way it organises packages
<kcburyshaker> screw it
<kcburyshaker> crap like this makes me wanna go back to windows
<CaBlGuY> kcburyshaker:  yep..  gotta get used to it when your usin Linux..
<gatekeeper> !pastebin > kcburyshaker
<CaBlGuY> LOTS of stuff to read.  ;p
<kcburyshaker> all i want is a firefox plugin for java
<kcburyshaker> why is this sop hard
<CaBlGuY> kcburyshaker:  trust me I know..  I went through the same thing..
<sudomaster> hey ppl, are there any java plugins for konqueror?
<gnomefreak> kcburyshaker: its not just sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<gnomefreak> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<CaBlGuY> kcburyshaker:  you just have to install the correct packages and make sure you got the right repos enabled
<sudomaster> hi
<gnomefreak> sudomaster: and kcburyshaker go to the above link
<CaBlGuY> hey gnomefreak  o/
<gnomefreak> hi CaBlGuY
<kcburyshaker> i know i have multiverse enabled now cuz before there were just like 4400 downloads...now there are tens of thousdands
<gatekeeper> kcburyshaker: it's a piece of cake, I guess you are still learning and it takes time
<will> gatekeeper: what do you mean?
<sudomaster> when i get any packages on Adept, they say the packages failed or broke or something...
<CaBlGuY> kcburyshaker:  ok, so, you have done toe upgrade..  now, ahve you restarted your machine yet..  that might help..
<gnomefreak> kcburyshaker: multiverse shouldnt give you that many
<kcburyshaker> you hafta restart?
<kcburyshaker> i havent done that
<CaBlGuY> not al the time but every once in a while..
<gnomefreak> kcburyshaker: if you upgraded kernel
<will> gatekeeper: sorry, I don't have the jargon down right.  Ive been spoiled by years of handsoff install with windows
<tony_> LjL: it was enabled already but it's still downloading them with the dl manager
<kcburyshaker> well i did upgrade the kernel  but i did reboot when i did that
<CaBlGuY> LOL @ will..   I understand to bro..
<will> gatekeeper: does each program have multiple packages. or does 1 program = 1 package
<tony_> LjL: am i better off just reinstalling?
<CaBlGuY> ok kcburyshaker you should be good to go then..
<LjL> tony_: uh no, why?
<CaBlGuY> gnomefreak:  can u help him from here..
<LjL> tony_: what is still downloading?
<test> Anybody know what an egg_desktop error is and why I get it only after updating to the 26 kernel?
<gnomefreak> is it just java he needs?
<kcburyshaker> bwtf   now adept wont start
<CaBlGuY> yes..  for firefox plugin
<tony_> LjL: the php pages. they won't display, just download
<kcburyshaker> yes  java and maybe a flash plugin
<kcburyshaker> ill start with just the java
<CaBlGuY> and kcburyshaker just be patient, it takes time to do stuff in Linux..
<gnomefreak> kcburyshaker: have you restarted?
<sudomaster> Everyone go to #albinoblacksheep!!!
<kcburyshaker> let me reboot...ill brb
<CaBlGuY> sudomaster:  why??
<CaBlGuY> :p
<gnomefreak> sudomaster: do that somewhere else
<LjL> tony_: try "chmod a+x filename.php" on the php pages
<sudomaster> sorry
<tony_> LjL: i installed php by dl'ing it from the site first then i used the apt-get method since i thought it screwed up. i'm wondering if that's my prob
<sudomaster> Hey, can someone help me get adept working?
<LjL> tony_: oh. well it could be.
<LjL> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<tony_> LjL: i did. they download. on the ones i didn't chmod, they just won't display
<CaBlGuY> sudomaster:  just say what the problem is and someone will speak up...
<sudomaster> Adept says every package is broken
<will> I hate windows, mostly because you never know what viruses and random applications are funning in the background.  but it is nice not having to spend 5 hours installing one program
<sudomaster> But my install is fine
<CaBlGuY> sudomaster:  have u updated?  or upgraded?
<sudomaster> no, i'm using ubuntu 6.10
<CaBlGuY> I know will   I know..  :p
<gnomefreak> sudomaster: than most are broken
<test> Anybody know what an egg_desktop error is and why I get it only after updating to the 26 kernel?
<gnomefreak> sudomaster: edgy is not ready to be used yet
<CaBlGuY> sudomaster:  ok, so do an update..
<tony_> LjL: also i think when i installed php by apt-get it installed apache1 over apache2 or something. apparently apache1 was running. i'll get it going. thanks for the help
<CaBlGuY> 6.10??
<LjL> tony_: you have both a php.conf and a php.load in the mods-enabled/ dir?
<gnomefreak> CaBlGuY: thats edgy
<CaBlGuY> Ahhh
<CaBlGuY> I was wonderin..
<sudomaster> hey, thanks
<sudomaster> #include.h
<LjL> tony_: oh. "sudo /etc/init.d/apache stop; sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start"
<gnomefreak> knot one hasnt been released yet
<sudomaster> #albinoblacksheep
<kcburyshaker> ok
<kcburyshaker> i have rebooted
<amine> hello, i have a problem with installing pakages from the kubuntu 6.06 dvd
<gnomefreak> kcburyshaker: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<amine> Can someone help me
<amine> ??
<gatekeeper> will: repos list both programs and dependant libraries
<will> anyone know why adept manager says that firefox is "installed" (when it is not) and why in adept installer firefox is greyed out and cannot be selected?
<gnomefreak> will: tyoe mozilla-firefox in terminal
<kcburyshaker> it said it couldnt find it
<gnomefreak> s/tyoe/type
<CaBlGuY> amine:  don't ask to ask, just askl..  ;)
<tony_> LjL: ok, i stopped 1 but apache 2 won't start. i get "Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName"
<kcburyshaker> wtf
<gnomefreak> kcburyshaker: you dont have multiverse and universe enabled
<kcburyshaker> im pretty sure i do
<will> gnomefreak: "command not found"
<kcburyshaker> i uncommented them in adept
<CaBlGuY> kcburyshaker:  if you did, it would find it..
<gnomefreak> nope make sure its not hte backports repo
<kcburyshaker> hmmmm
<CaBlGuY> kcburyshaker:  just check to be sure..
<kcburyshaker> then let me open adept and tell you what i have
<gnomefreak> will: apt-cache policy firefox
<CaBlGuY> always a good idea
<gatekeeper> gnomefreak: I was trying to get him to put his sources.list into pastebin to see what he had altered
<CaBlGuY> amine: ..... ?
<amine> i have a problem with installing pakages from the kubuntu 6.06 dvd, i see there are .deb files in the folder "pool" but i dont find the installer... can someone help me?
<gnomefreak> gatekeeper: who?
<gatekeeper> gnomefreak: kcburyshaker
<CaBlGuY> amine:  what exactly are you trying to install??
<gnomefreak> amine: you dont install them directly from dvd you use apt to grab them from cd
<gnomefreak> gatekeeper: ok ty
<amine> firefox for example
<kcburyshaker> it says i have 18332 packes availible for download
<LjL> tony_: are you sure it isn't running anyway?
<will> gnomefreak: installed: (none)   canidate: (none)  version table:
<gnomefreak> kcburyshaker: please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin
<kcburyshaker> ok  hold on
<gnomefreak> will: not sure than are both firefox and mozilla-firefox greyd out?
<CaBlGuY> amine:  ok, use adept are sudo apt-get install firefox on the command line
<amine> i dont understand , i am a newbie
<CaBlGuY> amine
<CaBlGuY> ok..
<tony_> LjL: I get this when going to my page: "Warning: Unknown: Failed opening '/var/www/index.php' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0"
<CaBlGuY> !tell amine about apt-get
<CaBlGuY> read that..
<CaBlGuY> ;)
<will> gnomefreak: to find either mozilla or firefox I have to switch to "any suite"
<will> gnomefreak: and both are greyed out when found
<tony_> LjL: i may be better off uninstalling and starting over, everything's screwy
<gsasha> My problem is not exactly kubuntu (I do use one...), but the Flash plugin does not work in Mozilla (it does work in Konqueror). Any ideas on what to do?
<gnomefreak> will: when you ran apt-cache policy firefox what repo did it give at the bottom?
<noxs> hi all und guten abend
<CaBlGuY> howdy noxs o/
<will> gnomefreak: didnt say
<gnomefreak> will: can you also paste you /etcapt/sources.list file to pastebin
<kcburyshaker> where is pastebin again
<gnomefreak> hopeisemo: you have 9 more mins to sleep
<gatekeeper> gnomefreak: Firefox looks to be in the standard repos
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<gnomefreak> gatekeeper: it should be yes
<gnomefreak> gatekeeper: im wondering if his list isnt compleete
<gatekeeper> gnomefreak: possible :-)
<amine> there is an error
<gnomefreak> - hopeisemo  + Hobbsee
<will> gnomefreak: how do I do that
<CaBlGuY> amine:  whats it say?
<Hobbsee> hi gnomefreak
<CaBlGuY> Howdy Hobbsee   o/   :D
<Hobbsee> hi CaBlGuY
<gnomefreak> hopeisemo: kdsu is =  to gksudo right?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: hmm?
<gnomefreak> ddamn
<CaBlGuY> How ya doin babe..  ;)
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee:  kdsu is same as gksudo right?
<CaBlGuY> amine:     ??
<abattoir> kdesu
<kcburyshaker_> ok i sent it
<gnomefreak> kcburyshaker: may i have the link
<gatekeeper> gnomefreak: kdesu
<gnomefreak> ty
<gatekeeper> yw :-)
<gnomefreak> will: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<aurel> high
<kcburyshaker_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18292
<CaBlGuY> amine:  what was the error please..
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: yeah
<moparisthebest> im hoping someone can help me, everything has been good for weeks and I log in just now any my resolution is at 640x480 and I cant seem to change it?
<CaBlGuY> moparisthebest:  need to re-install your video driver..
<CaBlGuY> easy fix
<gnomefreak> kcburyshaker: ok you still have the fiole open?
<gnomefreak> file*
<kcburyshaker_> yes
<will> gnomefreak: then just cut and paste?
<kcburyshaker_> the sorces list file
<moparisthebest> ok CaBlGuY do they just stop working every now and then or somthing?
<amine> (in frensh) the error:   E: Paquets dfectueux
<kcburyshaker_> cut and paste what
<gnomefreak> kcburyshaker: good now the 4 repos you have that the last word is universe add a space and type multiverse
<gnomefreak> will: yes
<CaBlGuY> moparisthebest:  well, I have run into an instance where I had to re-install...
<will> root@Wills-laptop:~# kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<will> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<moparisthebest> ok, sounds right, ill try it :)
<will>   Major opcode:  145
<gnomefreak> will: no
<will>   Minor opcode:  3
<gnomefreak> will: thats ok
<CaBlGuY> K moparisthebest..  ;)
<will>   Resource id:  0x0
<will> Failed to open device
<will> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<kcburyshaker_> you mean on that last line after the word universe type multiverse?
<will>   Major opcode:  145
<CaBlGuY> amine:  U still around or what??  :p
<will>   Minor opcode:  3
<will>   Resource id:  0x0
<will> Failed to open device
<will> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<will> Xlib: No protocol specified
<will> kate: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<abattoir> !paste > will
<newbiep> re folks.
<amine> the command line will search the pakages to install it from internet or the dvd??
<CaBlGuY> :O
<gnomefreak> yes kcburyshaker just make sure you put a space after universe
<CaBlGuY> !pastebim
<ubotu> I know nothing about pastebim - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<CaBlGuY> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<CaBlGuY> will:  use that next time..
<CaBlGuY> please
<CaBlGuY> :/
<kcburyshaker_> it looks like there is a period ofer the word universe, delete that also?
<newbiep> could somebody help me? changing the interfaces file didn't help ... and I couldn't make a .sh file with sudo ifdown eth0 sudo ifup eth0
<gnomefreak> will: dont owrry about that paste the contents of the file to pastebin
<will> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<gnomefreak> kcburyshaker: you dont want periods
<newbiep> the problem is ... after every reboot the computer doesn't get its ip automatically as it should
<kcburyshaker_> ok
<kcburyshaker_> i did that and saved it
<gnomefreak> it should look simular to this :deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<gnomefreak> kcburyshaker: sudo apt-get update
<kcburyshaker_> ok
<gnomefreak> kcburyshaker: when thats done sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<gatekeeper> catch you folks latter
* gnomefreak bbl meeting ;)
<CaBlGuY> same..   gonna go watch some TV..
<CaBlGuY> ;)
<CaBlGuY> see ya Hobbsee, gnomefreak, o/
<will> gnomefreak: well I just tried out the pastebin for practice
<will> gnomefreak: did that work?
<kcburyshaker_> omg
<kcburyshaker_> it still said it cant find it
<gnomefreak> will: i dont know you need to give me the link after you click send
<kcburyshaker_> gggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<will> gnomefreak: k.  well next time
<newbiep> . /etc/network/interfaces looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18294
<kcburyshaker_> guys i want this to wrok  i really really do
<kcburyshaker_> but this is too frustrating
<kcburyshaker_> all i want is a plugin for java for firefox
<kcburyshaker_> why is it so easy in windows and so hard for linux
<will> gnomefreak: did my inappropriate paste tell you anything?
<gnomefreak> no
<kcburyshaker_> why cant i find this frickin packaGE????
<gnomefreak> kcburyshaker_: what does lsb_release -a output
<will> gnomefreak: I JUST installed kubuntu.  this is the first thing I am trying to install.  Have I skipped a step or something?  or did I get a bad install of kubuntu?
<kcburyshaker_> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<kcburyshaker_> Description:    Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<kcburyshaker_> Release:        6.06
<kcburyshaker_> Codename:       dapper
<LjL> kcburyshaker_: which package, still java?
<kcburyshaker_> all i want is a java plugin for firefox
<kcburyshaker_> wait
<kcburyshaker_> it says that source list is read only
<kcburyshaker_> therefore i cant make changes to it correct?
<aurel> hm, i want to install mplayer on 6.06
<LjL> kcburyshaker_: you must edit it as root
<LjL> kcburyshaker_: are you doing that, are you you just trying to edit it as your user?
<kcburyshaker_> how do i get to root
<aurel> the problem is, i don't know what rep i must add to my sourcelist
<newbiep> kcburyshaker probably with sudo su - ?
<newbiep> err sudo su -
<kcburyshaker_> guys all i know is im on windows one day, ask for a free cd and boom here i am
<will> does everyone like firefox and adept?
<kcburyshaker_> ok  now i am root in konsole
<will> because I can't get either to work
<LjL> kcburyshaker_: err sorry, i pressed ctrl+q by mistake =)
<LjL> !tell kcburyshaker_ about root
<LjL> kcburyshaker_: don't be root
<LjL> kcburyshaker_: just type "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list", that'll give you root just for editing
<MuJ> will: nope
<LjL> kcburyshaker_: or "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list" if you prefer the KDE editor
<_tom> i think my mixer has a faulty setting.  it is all the way up on the volume control, but i barely hear it
<LjL> kcburyshaker_: (kdesu is the sudo for running KDE apps)
<will> MuJ: what do you like?
<newbiep> _tom what about your speakers? is the volume-knob on full there? ;)
<MuJ> will: konqueror and apt-get
<_tom> headphones
<LjL> konqueror and aptitude
<will> konqueror is not supported on websites I need to use
<newbiep> oh k ..  but sometimes even headphones have a volumeknob hmm
<Dyss> hi
<_tom> not these...
<newbiep> ok. just wanted to be sure :)
<will> MuJ: such as gmail, webct, etc.
<kcburyshaker_> ok  can someone one on one me here
<Kr4t05> will, sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox :)
<MuJ> will: you can make it act as firefox or ie
<kcburyshaker_> this is scrollin too fast
<_tom> so lets all ad to it...
<_tom> add*
<MuJ> will: settings->configure konqueror->browser identification
<will> Kr4t05: I've tried that with like 5 other gracious techies and my computer seems to be somekind of phenomenom
<will> n
<kcburyshaker_> ALL I FRICKIN WANT IS A FIREFOX PLUGIN
<kcburyshaker_> WHY DOES IT MAKE ITR SO HARD
<kcburyshaker_> DAMN
<_tom> lol
<kcburyshaker_> this is frustrating
<_tom> yup
<LjL> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<cpk2> will: what repositories do you have?
<calvin> im havnig trouble with the smb:// protocol not listing shares and workgroups. it just keeps asking for a password over and over.
<LjL> kcburyshaker_: what's scrolling too fast?
<aurel> can anyone help me with installing mplayer?
<cpk2> kcburyshaker_: use adept make sure you have restricted and non supported checked
<kcburyshaker_> lil   what do i need to do to get java installed so firefox can use it
<will> cpk2: no idea
<cpk2> kcburyshaker_: search for java in adept
<calvin> anyone see things like that before?
<OOD> cpk2: won't work
<cpk2> why woudlnt it?
<_tom> does anyone know how to reset the sound mixer, all sound is too quiet (almost not audible at full volume adjustment)
<kcburyshaker_> geeesus  now adept wont load
<kcburyshaker_> wtf
<LjL> kcburyshaker_, you need to have the multiverse repository enabled, and to install the sun-whateveritscalled package as you've been told. to enable multiverse, you need to edit sources.list as i was telling you before you started shouting, or you can probably do that with Adept as cpk2 tells you (but i can't use adept).
<cpk2> kcburyshaker_: thats fine, do aptitdue search java
<OOD> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<kcburyshaker_> ok
<kcburyshaker_> im am in adept
<MuJ> see then, be goodm, bye bye!
<will> MuJ: it was set to be compatable with mozilla 5
<MuJ> O_O
<MuJ> bah.. then I don't know.. sry :(
<MuJ> set it as something else? :P
<MuJ> -> bar
<MuJ> lots of hot chicks etc. have fun nerds :/
<kcburyshaker_> what do i need to change in adept to get the multiverse enabled
<Dyss> I have a comp with kubuntu and win xp. wen I start kubuntu nothing happens, but when I start xp the grub menu.lst gets overwritten by  the default one. anyone recognize this or know why this is?
* MuJ the one talking.. lol
<OOD> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<cpk2> will you probably need to enable either multiverse or universe to get firefox via adept/apt-get
<LjL> cpk2: firefox is in main
<cpk2> then maybe he has main commented out?
<OOD> why would he?
<LjL> cpk2: i don't think so. note that right now i believe he's trying to install *java*, not firefox
<OOD> yea he's tryin to get java working in firefox
<cpk2> no, i think will wants firefox and kcburyshaker_wants java in firefox
<LjL> oh, i wasn't following will
<cpk2> and when you install ubuntu it commets out the repositories if it cant connect during the install
<will> cpk2: how do I enable mulitverse or universe
<kraut> hi
<kraut> when i connect via ssh to an account and reattach an irssi-client in a screen and want to switch from one window to another with <srtg>+<left cursor> i got "3D" into the cmd but nothing else.
<cpk2> either by going to manage repositories in the gui or editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<kraut> any ideas?
<kraut> fek@jammin:~$ cat
<kraut> ^[[1;5D^[[1;3D
<kraut> that's happens when i type ctl+left or alt+left
<Dyss> Anyone know why starting windows overwrites the grub menu.lst?
<Kevin_Jim> who can i force to install a *.deb packeg with dpkg ?
<Dyss> -i I believe
<LjL> Kevin_Jim: you can't. well really you can, but then next time you run apt-get or whatever, it'll be uninstalled
<LjL> that is if it's missing dependencies
<kcburyshaker_> ok guys  thank you for the help....but that webpage did wonders i now have java
<kcburyshaker_> thank you
<Kevin_Jim> bat synaptic can't fix 3 broken packeges !!!
<Kevin_Jim> neither let me reinstall them
* kcburyshaker_ is installing java right now 
<kcburyshaker_> yay
<Kevin_Jim> is the libc6 packeg !!!
<Kevin_Jim> Lij: what can i do ?
<cpk2> Kevin_Jim: dpkg --config?
<Kevin_Jim> i dit it
<Kevin_Jim> and it's say that  it need's the tzdata
<will> is sinaptec more user friendly
<cpk2> apt-get -f install?
<will> than adept?
<Kevin_Jim> just a min
<will> I want  a gui installer
<will> Im not a fan of the konsole
<will> I don';t have that good of a memory
<will> don't really want to learn a new language either
<will> not to mention, Ive been playing on the konsole for 5 hours now and gotten nowhere (with help)
<will> grrrrrr
<cpk2> using apt-get is pretty simple
<will> but doesnt work from my experience
<cpk2> just sudo apt-get and then install or upgrade or update
<cpk2> and aptitude search to find a package
<_tom> anyone know how to use the "amixer"
<will> have done about 10 times
<Kevin_Jim> i need to force the tzdata packeg so will install the libc6 packeg
<will> sorry I sound frustrated.  I apreciate your help.  I just am frustrated and about to go back to windows, which Im also not happy about
<ironfroggy> is there a way to configure credentials to store for samba shares?
<Dyss> No one know?
<_tom> will: what release of ubuntu?
<cpk2> ironfroggy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<will> latest version of kubuntu
<will> tom: 6 something
<_tom> will: 6.06
<will> tom: ya, I think so
<ironfroggy> cpk2: is there a way to test that a share is accessable before doing that?
<_tom> can anyone here tell me how to unmute the damn mixer?
<_tom> the gui tools don't work
<Kevin_Jim> Lij: tell me plz woh can i force the tzdata packege to be installed !!!
<cpk2> sure, have another box try to get into the share
<will> am I having rare problems, or is linux just not there yet on the user-friendly front
<_tom> i think i'll switch back to slackware, at least nothing was broken there...
<cpk2> _tom: alsamixer?
<schregger> I have a strange problem with my keyboard (AltGr) while running xgl and compiz. The AltGr key doesn't work. While running KDE or Gnome or simply the console all works well...
<_tom> cpk2: any mixer
<unix_infidel> Tonio_: press 'm' when you get to whatever mixer you get to.
<unix_infidel> that will toggle mute / un-mute
<cpk2> _tom: thats the command alsamixer
<Tonio_> unix_infidel:  ?
<schregger> I already tried to fix this by modifying the .Xmodmap but this didn't work
<unix_infidel> erm _tom *
<Tonio_> hehe okay :)
<_tom> either alsamixer or amixer
<schregger> Any ideas?
<_tom> unix_infidel: yes?
<roniez> How cani set rights on a user, so they are not able to browse outside their own home dir...
<unix_infidel> _tom: press 'm' when you get to whatever mixer you get to.
<unix_infidel> in alsamixer
<_tom> unix_infidel: tryed it, no such luck... :(
<unix_infidel> _tom: do you have any sound mixer clients running?
<cpk2> _tom: is your sound muted or is it blocked?
<unix_infidel> artsd, esd, jack?
<_tom> unix_infidel: i would think so... i had to manualy tell the system to load the snd module...
<unix_infidel> _tom: did you run alsaconf?
<_tom> unix_infidel: i think so, can't remember now.
<Dyss> No one?
<unix_infidel> _tom: search the wiki for how to get sound devices working in linux.
<unix_infidel> do it properly and it should work fine.
<_tom> unix_infidel: 'alsaconf' command not found
<Dyss> Well, obviously windows is the superior OS then
<unix_infidel> _tom: like i said, you're not doing it right, search the wiki.
<_tom> Dyss: try slackware...
<will> will sinaptec work in kde?
<cpk2> Dyss: i dont think anyone knows what you are talking about
<cpk2> will: its adept now
<gnomefreak> will: yes
<cpk2> and yes adept works
<gnomefreak> it will work in kde but not installed by default most people use adept in kde (does the same thing)
<Dyss> Yay, attention.
<Dyss> (22:14:20) Dyss: I have a comp with kubuntu and win xp. wen I start kubuntu nothing happens, but when I start xp the grub menu.lst gets overwritten by  the default one. anyone recognize this or know why this is?
* gnomefreak sticks to CLI
<_tom> unix_infidel: why can't the bastards that write in the wiki's do the documentation for the distro, so we don't HAVE to connect to the web (when often times THAT is the problem)
<will> well, gatekeeper linked me to this transition from windows to linux site and they use ubuntu and sinaptec
<gnomefreak> _tom: you have a guide in your menu
<_tom> unix_infidel: i'm sorry, but RTFM doesn't work, when i've been through it enough to know where ALL the spelling mistakes are...
<gnomefreak> it has most things you will find in a wiki
<will> gnomefreak: clearly you are a fan of gnome
<unix_infidel> if you cant get to the internet on linux you are stuck.
<will> gnomefreak: should I be using that anyway over kubuntu
<unix_infidel> its a learning process...learn.
<gnomefreak> will: that depends i use all of the DE's
<_tom> will: gnome works
<gnomefreak> will: use what you like
<will> gnomefreak: well since Ive done nothing but spin wheels for 8 hours Im losing faith in kde
<schregger> ok, bye!
<will> gnomefreak: but Im not sure gnome is going to help
<_tom> will: kde is flashy, cutting edge, but is oftn times broken in some way, IMO
<Kevin_Jim> Who can i force the tzdata packege to be install with dpkg ( dpkg --forve- _
<will> tom: could that be why I can't install a web browser?
<cpk2> _tom: download the docs
<_tom> cp2k: 4 what
<cpk2> you said getting to the internet can be a problem so when you are connected just get the docs
<gnomefreak> will: i think it has alot to do with your sources.list file
<roniez> Anybody here know how i can set up a jail on a user?
<_tom> cp2k: i would like some human input, because people forget to write stuff down
* gnomefreak writes everything down i just forget where i put it
<_tom> cp2k: i was speaking generaly :)
<will> gnomefreak: how hard is it to switch to ubuntu.  shoud I just start from scratch with an install cd?
<test> hehe
<gnomefreak> will: i would if you dont feel like fixing the issue at hand
<will> gnomefreak: i don't seem capable of fixing the issue at hand
<gnomefreak> will: i need to see your /etc/apt/sources.list file to see why firefox is not installable
<will> is there anyway to do that?
<will> gnomefreak: didn't we do that?
<gnomefreak> will: yes what text editor do you feel comfortable using?
<gnomefreak> will: no i havent seen it yet
<will> open office?
<_tom> pkgtool rulz!!!  back to slackware i go!!!
<gnomefreak> will: not really what i was after
<will> gnomefreak: you name, I'll TRY to do it
<h3sp4wn> _tom: arch is more upto date than slackware
<gnomefreak> will: type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list     and let me know whent he file opens
<_tom> h3sp4wn: have you ever heard of K.I.S.S.?
<_tom> Keep It Simple Stupid
<h3sp4wn> _tom: blatently but slackware is very out of date
<centyx> oh i was thinking of the ppl w/ the painted faces and scary tongues
<_tom> h3sp4wn: but not broken
<_tom> l8er
* centyx scrolls up
<centyx> fun
<cpk2> slackware is also very DIY
<centyx> slackware is too time consuming, and messy
<centyx> i'm glad it was the first distro i ever used, but i would never use it again
* gnomefreak found gentoo more time consuming and messy :(
<roniez> hm.. what package do i need to get with apt-get to be able to use commands like make?
<roniez> and make install?
<LjL> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<roniez> cause now it cant find the command make
<gnomefreak> roniez: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<LjL> right, read that
<roniez> Thank you
<gnomefreak> will: did the file open?
<will> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18300
<centyx> gentoo's pretty nice, but you have to wait forever for everything to compile
<h3sp4wn> I don't think any of them are that bad if you read the docs on the package manager (but I am too lazy for source)
<gnomefreak> agreed none are that bad but depends ont he person how much they feel like working
<OOD> will: all the repositories are disabled
<gnomefreak> ok will good
<OOD> that's the problem
<will> ALL RIGHT!
<gnomefreak> will: take the # away from every line that starts with the word deb
<OOD> that'll enable them
<gnomefreak> use the arrow to move down/up side/side and the backspace to remove the # let me knwo when thats done
<centyx> i went from slackware -> debian -> gentoo -> ubuntu -> kubuntu
<test> im not brave enough to try gentoo
* gnomefreak first distro was gentoo (i didnt know better)
<will> gnomefreak: did it
<gnomefreak> will: not hit ctrl+
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> ctrl+O
<gnomefreak> it will ask you in the buffer area if you want to save it to that file
<gnomefreak> hit enter after you see that
<gnomefreak> buffer area = just above the commands at bottom
<gnomefreak> let me know when you get passed that
<gnomefreak> ok lets try to say that right
<happy> hi all, im newbie to kubuntu and got problems with X server and my KDE profile, i have just deleted my .kde profile and cannot start X server, is there any way to restore default settings ?
<gnomefreak> will: now hit ctrl+o
<coachJ> i have a question about my USB HD
<will> gnomefreak: saved the source list
<gnomefreak> will: now hit ctrl+x
<will> gnomefreak: done
<gnomefreak> will: now comes the easy part
<will> gnomefreak: looking forward to it
<gnomefreak> will: in the terminal type sudo apt-get update
<coachJ> anyone?
<Hawkwind> coachJ: Just ask
<roniez> what the heck can this mean?
<roniez> make: *** No rule to make target `mkenv.pl', needed by `install'. Stop.
<gnomefreak> will: after that is done do the updates that are there you will see when you open adept that there are updates
* gnomefreak cant read minds tonoght
<gnomefreak> will: and firefox will be installible
<gnomefreak>  ;)
<coachJ> ok the device indicates its mounted, I can vreate a folder there but the folder does not stay if a power down
<will> gnomefreak: i'm not gay, but I would hug you now if  I could
<OOD> lol
<slow-motion> n8
* gnomefreak always around 
<coachJ> asked
<cpk2> anyone have any idea why i get random x errors when downloading things with apt-get?
<coachJ> why wont something saved to my USB HD stay after shutdown??
<LjL> cpk2: *x* errors?
<will> gnomefreak: im running firefox.  thank you so much!
<cpk2> "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or unitialized input device 154
<cpk2>   Major opcode: 143
<cpk2>   Minor opcode: 3
<cpk2>   Resource id: 0x0
<cpk2> Failed to open device
<cpk2> "
<gnomefreak> yw will
<cpk2> 4 times in a row
<gnomefreak> cpk2: use pastebin to paste please
<will> gnomefreak: all that time wasted over some damn pound signs!
<gnomefreak> will: yep ;) wait a while it gets easier to understand
<roniez> make: *** No rule to make target `mkenv.pl', needed by `install'. Stop. when i try to run make install
<roniez> i have latest perl installed.
* gnomefreak spent 7 hours on a damn ` sign
<OOD> yea, linux does that a lot :P
<happy> is there anyone, who can give me advice through private chat ?
<Woosta> Last night I had my wireless up and going .. now I don't even have the eth1 interface .. where might it have gone?
<gnomefreak> happy: your better help if you ask in channel
<test> happy: advice about what?
<unix_infidel> happy: usually we ask peoplew ho have questions to ask them in the channel as others might be able to learn and use that informationl.
<happy> oh, i see, sorry, after update i lost desktop icons, so i i have deleted my .kde profile, since this i cannot start X, whats wrong ? X server says there is some problem with keyboard, but i did nothing to X configuration :/
<happy> is there any way to start KDE with defaults ?
<gatekeeper> evening all
<happy> sorry for these lamme questions, but im newbie and without GUI im lost :)
<test> gatekeeper: hiya
<the_hammer> dont feel so bad gate
<gatekeeper> test: hiya
<the_hammer> im a newbie to and feel your pain
<the_hammer> i been working for 5 days trying to get a stupid eggdrop going and i format and re-install for the same reasons and still nothing helps
<the_hammer> asking ppl for help is like asking for a million dollers trust me
<happy> nobody ? is my question clear ? i hope so :)
<fred> so i i have deleted my .kde profile, <- deleting file at random is not a good idea :)
<the_hammer> my advice would be to reinstall what ever os ya got
<OOD> fred: i have done it multiple times without any problem
<the_hammer> otherwise ya be waiting for weeks or more before someone helps you
<happy> sorry, .kde profile should be created by default with degaults
<cpk2> the_hammer: apt-get doesnt install eggdrop?
<fred> OOD: ah ok, so it become a good idea :)
<test> the_hammer: yes sometimes it does take a while.
<the_hammer> yes BUT its missing the config file
<cpk2> the_hammer: make one?
<cpk2> did you get eggdrop and eggdrop-data
<the_hammer> and i have another copy of eggdrop on my desktop and all i wanna do is move it to the program folder
<fred> happy: listen to the_hammer :)
<OOD> fred: .kde just holds the confif files for kde, it can be safely deleted as a new one will be created when kde starts up
<happy> hammer, thanks, maybe u r right, but i still hope that anybody can help me without reinstall
<the_hammer> i used the sys thing to install it all
<fred> OOD: i dunno but happy reports seems to disagree :)
<OOD> fred: i know, it's unusual
<fred> happy: so reinstall in a week :)
<happy> fred: exactly :)
<test> happy: have you tried deleting the .kde folder and restarting kde?
<OOD> happy: can you get terminal login?
<happy> OOD: yes
<the_hammer> i been here on/off a week also got invited to different nets and im not any closer today then when i was when i started
<happy> test: yes
<test> sorry
<test> repeated OOD. Sorry bout that.
<gatekeeper> the_hammer: there are irc channels where people should be able to help you with eggdrop http://www.eggheads.org/support/
<OOD> happy: try resseting your xorg.conf
<OOD> do : sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<the_hammer> i was told im lucky im not being banned for asking for help with eggdrops heh cuz they felt i wanna cause trouble with them BUT really how stupid is that do ppl really think id go through all the hassels of install/format to get a eggdrop working just to cause trouble?
<test> the_hammer: I have been waiting about as long on my big question.
<happy> OOD: ok, i will try it, but it is very strange, i repeat, i did nothing to X configuration, only deleted .kde from my profile
<ironfroggy> on an already installed system, how can i safely resize an ntfs partition?
<ironfroggy> i mean, if i resize the partition with qtparted, will it keep the filesystem intact?
<RichJ> ironfroggy: you could either give qtparted a try (free), or use any of the ntfs resizing solutions (not free)
<OOD> ironfroggy: you have to dismount -all- the partitions on the drive you're resizing
<the_hammer> ive been to egg rooms and then they invite to other nets and when i join i gets laughed at and made fun of by all their friends
<RichJ> yes it will stay in tact...and what OOD said
<the_hammer> well if your a newbie and ya dunno linux then ya dont need an eggdrop
<OOD> and the only way to do that is to boot from the live cd, or use the gparted cd
<RichJ> so if you boot from a qtparted cd however, you don't have to worry about unmounting
<the_hammer> F"U i say heh
<test> hehehe
<RichJ> the_hammer: easy with the language stuff in here
<the_hammer> how does a newbie get experience with out trying something new?
<RichJ> test: what is your question?
<the_hammer> sorry rich
<cpk2> the_hammer: try using the source?
<test> Now the big question again: Can anyone tell me why I get egg_desktop errors after updating to the 26 kernel?
<OOD> happy: i agree, it's strange X can't start up
<the_hammer> the source?
<RichJ> hmm..that is a weird one there
<the_hammer> ya mean that sys thing?
<test> richj: something in the updates causes this egg_desktop assertion error to happen.
<lkukacc> hi
<cpk2> the_hammer: have you gone to egghelp.org?
<the_hammer> cpk2?
<the_hammer> ya thats of no help at all
<happy> OOD: ok, i will check it again and i will try it again
<happy> OOD: thank you
<the_hammer> all i need to do is somehow move a config file from desktop to the egg folder in usr
<the_hammer> then after that the fun parts gonna be trying to configure heh
<test> RichJ: it doesn't seem to hurt anything, but it bothers me. I mean as long as i don't update everything installs perfect, but the second i do update it happens all the time for binaries.
<coachJ> I have a USB HD, ok the device indicates its mounted, I can create a folder there but the folder does not stay if I power down, help!
<happy> last question, is there any IRC client or lynx in kubuntu by default ?
<cpk2> the_hammer: thats easy... mv /hom/the_hammer/config /usr/...
<RichJ> sorry
<RichJ> phone call
<cpk2> err /home/*
<the_hammer> ok ill try that
<test> the_hammer:konversation?
<RichJ> test: sudo apt-get -f install
<the_hammer> yup
<RichJ> what does that tell you?
<the_hammer> tells me your on the phone
<the_hammer> lol
<coachJ> someone help with my USB HD?
<RichJ> coachJ: what is the problem with the USB drive?
<test> RichJ: Just gives me a prompt
<coachJ> he device indicates its mounted, I can create a folder there but the folder does not stay if I power down,
<RichJ> i love when that happens
<test> RichJ: but as i said i haven't updated yet eithere
<RichJ> coachJ: because you have to unmount cleanly
<RichJ> right click the icon for it, and do the safe removals
<the_hammer> gonna try that quick cpk2
<coachJ> ah that could be, I'll try
<RichJ> also, you may have to be 'root' or have 'root' leve access..using sudo, or fakeroot
<happy> is there any IRC client or lynx in kubuntu by default ?
<OOD> Konversation
<RichJ> coachJ: anything via usb like that, palm, usb sticks, ipod, if they don't get unmounted cleanly, whatever you put on it might not stick
<cpk2> doesnt ubuntu install with gaim
<happy> command line, got no GUI, only bash
<the_hammer> oops forgot mv
<RichJ> test: what started causing the error?
<coachJ> im trying it out now
<OOD> cpk2: pretty sure it does
<cpk2> it should unmount automatically when he powers down
<RichJ> but not clean
<RichJ> of course when you remove power it will unmount
<test> richj: i dont know. I am using kernel 23 and everything is fine. As soon as I do the update then i start getting the egg_desktop assertion desktop error.
<cpk2> my external drive hasnt had a problem being unmounted on power down
<coachJ> ok im wrong it WONT allow me th create a dir.
<RichJ> sudo
<OOD> happy: try irssi
<RichJ> your drive is mounted root:root probably in /media/usbdrive or something
<the_hammer> this truely does suck
<cpk2> RichJ: me or coachJ?
<test> richj: this is what I am trying to find out, Why it does that. Otherwise I might stay with kernel 23 till november
<happy> ok, i'll see, thank you OOD
<the_hammer> tells me missing destination
<RichJ> coachJ
<coachJ> sys owner my name-admin
<cpk2> where did you try to move it to the_hammer?
<the_hammer> usr/share/eggdrop
<the_hammer> its in there whgere it need to be
<RichJ> what is weird, is the egg_desktop errors usually occur when there are some bogus files left over from and install
<RichJ> and they are usually linked in a *.desktop file somewhere
<cpk2> its /usr/
<coachJ> system:/media/sda1
<coachJ> mounted as system:/media/sda1
<the_hammer> mv: missing destination file operand after `home/oem/eggdrop.config/usr/share/eg gdrop'
<RichJ> ya, just use sudo coachJ when you work with it
<test> RichJ: Does that mean it isn't really something to worry about?
<RichJ> can you boot to the desktop and what not?
<cpk2> you need a space between .config and /usr/
<cpk2> its home/oem/eggdrop.config /usr/share/eggdrop
<test> RichJ: was that for me?
<the_hammer> mv home/oem/eggdrop.config/usr/share/eggdrop
<RichJ> yes test
<the_hammer> thats what i put
<RichJ> sorry
<cpk2> mv home/oem/eggdrop.config /usr/share/eggdrop
<cpk2> thats how it needs to be
<test> Richj: Yes I can get the desktop fine, but some of my programs don't work. Nothing major, just kind of irritating.
<RichJ> what programs???
<the_hammer> why is this giving me a hard time
<the_hammer> mv: cannot stat `home/oem/eggdrop.config': No such file or directory
<RichJ> test: does the egg_desktop error name an application at all, or is it just generic?
<coachJ> stupid windize just uses it, i love Kubuntu but windoze does beat it at somethings
<cpk2> sorry its /home/
<RichJ> mv ~/eggdrop.config /usr/share/eggdrop
<test> Richj: It is generic. It basically says egg_desktop assertion error desktop NULL or something like that.
<RichJ> if that odn't work, it isn't in your home directory
<RichJ> ya
<RichJ> there is an application with a buggered .desktop file
<the_hammer> same error
<RichJ> you have to read the error next time, and google it test
<RichJ> then the file isn't there the_hammer
<trev__> ok, i used the script from ubuntus website to add my ntfs hardrives but now they both have icons on the destop, how do i get rid of the icons?
<the_hammer> but it is i can see it
<test> Richj: And that one file can mess up other stuff?
<cpk2> the_hammer: you have read write priviledge there?
<RichJ> it can make other applications upset with the environment yes
<the_hammer> looks like it ya
<gatekeeper> trev__: scripts or mount points?
<the_hammer> just group and something else dont
<test> Richj: Thanks. Maybe I'll just keep 23 then until November when Edgy is released.
<RichJ> im on edgy right now
<OOD> trev_: right click on desktop->configure desktop->behaviour->Device icons->uncheck "mounted hard disk volume"
<trev__> scripts
<test> Richj: Is it fairly stable?
<RichJ> Linux 3LockBox 2.6.17-5-386 #3 Mon Jul 17 23:06:09 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<trev__> ok thx
<the_hammer> wonder if im better off uninstalling the eggdrop from sudo and move the whole folder from desktop to usr/share location then
<RichJ> it has been stable for me..but there are some annoyances
<the_hammer> gonna give that a shot
<cpk2> try moving it as sudo
<test> Richj: What I mean is it stable enough to use and will all my apps work in it?
<test> Richj: What kind of annoyances?
<mp3guy> whenever I choose a different context broswer style in amarok, it gets really sluggish, is there a way to fix this?
<OOD> mp3guy: you have the latest 1.4.1 version?
<lkukacc> hmm
<mp3guy> OOD, yes, but its happened ever since I can remember with older version
<mp3guy> s
<RichJ> test: it is stable enough to use...im using it on my lappy
<RichJ> the annoyance was with adept, and the sources.list really
<RichJ> the current sources.list was rather bare
<the_hammer> im gonna kick my pc
<trev__> OOD: Im sorrey but the ubuntu channel is useless and im using ubuntu not kubuntu so if you know where do i find that option in gnome?
<test> Richj: Will my kde and gnome stuff still work in it
<the_hammer>  mv /home/oem/eggdrop1.6.18/usr/share/eggdrop1.6.18
<the_hammer> what am i not doing right?
<OOD> mp3guy: don't know then
<the_hammer> looks right to me eggdrop1.6.18 is desktop folder
<RichJ> my kde stuff is working just fine
<test> Richj
<OOD> trev_: i don't use gnome, so i don't remember how
<test> Richj: What is the advantage?
<RichJ> you can't sudo apt-get install much as the sources.list config is empty except for edgy-security things
<trev__> ok, thx anyway, i know what to look for now ast least
<RichJ> no advantage, except that i am somewhat "bleeding edge"
<the_hammer> anyone?
<the_hammer>  mv /home/oem/eggdrop1.6.18/usr/share/eggdrop1.6.18 whats wrong here?
<test> Richj: Okay, thanks for answering my questions.
<lkukacc> ##linux
* test hands the_hammer a baseball bat!
<the_hammer> lol
<cpk2> the_hammer: you know you need a space between the file being moved and the destination?
<gatekeeper> trev__: did you get the answer you needed?
<cpk2> the_hammer: probably wouldnt hurt to try moving as su
<test> Richj: one more question: If I wanted to upgrade an ubuntu system to edgy, how would I do it?
<the_hammer> hmmhow i do that then?
<the_hammer> su  mv /home/oem/eggdrop1.6.18/usr/share/eggdrop1.6.18?
* test points at the_hammers PC.
<the_hammer> hehehe test
<cpk2> its sudo
<the_hammer> ok
<cpk2> and i hope you are putting a space between the file being moved and the destination
<OOD> it would be: sudo mv /home/oem/eggdrop1.6.18 /usr/share/eggdrop1.6.18?
<OOD> that's if you'e moving it from /home to /usr
<the_hammer> man this is silly
<gatekeeper> test: my guess is that you would need to do it manually, replace the repos and: sudo apt-get clean sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<the_hammer> mv: target `eggdrop1.6.18' is not a directory
<the_hammer> my butt its not i can see it on desktop heh
<test> gatekeeper: okay thanks
<gatekeeper> test: yw :-)
<OOD> the_hammer: then it's in the Desktop folder in your home directory
<the_hammer> ok im gonna rename it to eggdrop mabe that will help
<the_hammer> ok re-named
<the_hammer> huh
<gatekeeper> test: don't know if update-manager will let you do it, you could try a bit of googling to see what you come up with
<OOD> if you see it on your desktop it's in ~/home/Desktop
<ironfroggy> why would qtparted only have readonly access to a drive?
<the_hammer> ohh im missing the cap D huh?
<test> Okay one more question: How does one change the icons inside applications and the unchangable ones in gnome?
<ironfroggy> i resized one of the partitions, and now i cant make any new changes.
<OOD> yes, it's Caps sensitive
<gatekeeper> test: I would check the ubuntu wiki site first in any case
<the_hammer> im confused now
<scythe> hello all you happy ppl
* test goes over and waits with the_hammer and some coffee
<the_hammer> mv /home/oem/eggdrop /usr/share/eggdrop
<gambix> gambas 1.9.34 is out !
<scythe> gotta love a system that you can chat on while upgrading!
<OOD> the_hammer: if eggdrop is on your desktop
<gambix> http://gambas.sf.net
<OOD> it'll be in the Desktop directory in home
<the_hammer> mv /Desktop/home/oem/eggdrop /usr/share/eggdrop?
<test> sorry question was in the wrong channel. i apologize.
<OOD> why is that oem part there?
<cpk2> the_hammer: it might be easier for you to find the file in konquerer and then look at the file path
<the_hammer> my name
<OOD> it would be /home/oem/Desktop/eggdrop
<the_hammer> when ya install ubuntu its the defult
<the_hammer> so then this way then right?sudo mv /home/oem/Desktop/eggdrop /usr/ eggdrop
<the_hammer> like that
<the_hammer> god i feel so stupid
<cristiano> hello
<cpk2> you dont need the space after user
<cristiano> i've got a prob with my asoundrc file
* test gives the_hammer a sign!
<OOD> no it would be sudo mv /home/oem/Desktop/eggdrop /usr
<cristiano> it looks like sounds work in firefox and other apps but system sounds (amsn, gaim and so on) seems not to work anymore
<OOD> you're moving the eggdrop folder from /home/oem/Desktop to /usr
<LjL> ... and i still don't see the problem with the eggdrop that's in the repos :I)
<cristiano> here is my asoundrc file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18308 can u tell me what's wrong when i put "plug:dmix0" as my audio device in System-->audio ?
<the_hammer> man i love u
<the_hammer> sheesh
<OOD> worked eh?
<the_hammer> took me all darn day to do that
<happy> OOD: just fixed it by moving to older xorg.conf, even my accelerated ATI config is lost :/ thank you again
<the_hammer> now to rebuild
<OOD> happy: so you got X to work?
<cristiano> pls guys tell me where is the error, it's very strange everything work (even firefox) and not system sounds :(
<happy> OOD: YES, right now writing from Konversation ...
<the_hammer> ok heres a new qustion
* test gives the_hammer a wrench and says "Sorry for giving you the sign"
<the_hammer> how to run it from terminal
<OOD> happy: your ati driver is still there, all you need is one command to set the xorg.conf to use it
<OOD> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<mamatoshi> happy: you can build it by doing 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<cpk2> run eggdrop?
<the_hammer> kinda ya but the config thing
<cpk2> i would imagine eggdrop if its installed correctly
<the_hammer> uh oh
<cpk2> oh if you want to open the config file just do kate config
<the_hammer> in terminal?
<OOD> ya in terminal, or just double click on the file in GUI
<the_hammer> gui
<happy> OOD: ok, i will check it, do you mean the [Driver "fglrx"]  ?
<the_hammer> its not exactly installed but im trying to
<cpk2> the_hammer: you said you installed it with apt-get
<the_hammer> well yes and no
<the_hammer> the apt-get didnt install 100%
<OOD> happy: yes, that should set X to use the ATi driver if it's installed
<test> How about changing any icons inside applications or ones that seem unchangable?
<the_hammer> so removed it and now wanna install the 1 we moved to usr
<happy> OOD: it was really magic to get it to work, it is required to restart whole PC or only restart X server ?
<the_hammer> now have another error
<the_hammer> dam this thing heh
<OOD> only X needs to be restarted
<the_hammer> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<OOD> happy: CTRL+ALT+Backspace to quickly restart X
<happy> OOD: yes i know, lets go :)
<the_hammer> wont let me copy/paste from the sys instakker thingy
<the_hammer> installer*
<the_hammer> got 2 duplicate files says
<the_hammer> heh
<the_hammer> ahh well heck with them i wanna do eggdrop
<cpk2> the_hammer: you should have left the adept install and just moved the config file into it
<the_hammer> its hard to explain but one from app install missing tons of stuff compared to the 1 i moved from desktop
* test loans the_hammer thier secret decoder ring. :)
<ironfroggy> how does qtparted decide if it should access a device in readonly mode, even if i have rw permissions on it?
<happy> OOD: "ati" replaced by fglrx, but fglrxinfo says "Mesa glx indirect", dont know if it is ok, or not, wiki says no
<the_hammer> now it wont let me access the commands
<the_hammer> this wont work Type './configure' from the Eggdrop directory
<OOD> happy: that means it's using the mesa driver, which uses inderect rendering only (which is slower)
<test> What are emblems  and sticky used for?
<the_hammer> aww man this is nuts
<the_hammer> i refuse to give up tho
#kubuntu 2006-07-19
* test nods at the_hammer
* test cheers
<happy> OOD: hm, is there any quick way how to fix it ? i do want to go throug the ati how-to hell ...
<cpk2> the_hammer: you untarred into that folder?
<ironfroggy> how can i move a partition backward in the drive? it has 2 gig of freespace between it and the previous partition.
<the_hammer> ya
<OOD> happy: i don't know, i have an nVidia card and haven't had any experience with ATi cards yet
<the_hammer> everything is unzipped just fighting with it now
<happy> OOD: hm, thank you again, i will check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI again :/
<the_hammer> yesterday i type /configure and it did stuff today i do it and its not doing anything
<happy> to all: i have lost desktop icons (home etc.), is there any way to get them back ? thank you
<the_hammer> man this is driving me nuts says make install and that will install it where it is
<the_hammer> i must be missin something
<happy> i lost them after update
<cpk2> the_hammer: make config do anything?
<OOD> happy: right click desktop->create new->link to location
<the_hammer> desont sdeem to
<the_hammer> seem*
<the_hammer> baa
<the_hammer> it doesnt seem to
<OOD> happy: :/media is like my computer in windows, i system:/remote is your network
<OOD> and for home, just write in your home directory /home/username
<cpk2> what does it say when you do ./config?
<cpk2> err ./configure
<happy> OOD: i know about it, but there is no way how to get it back in general ?
<the_hammer> get a box pops up
<happy> OOD: before kubuntu update, there were OK, after update, i lost them, so i decided to delete my .kde profile :)
<OOD> any other desktop icons should be there
<the_hammer> cant find or something likev that
<happy> OOD: my desktop is clear, without any icons
<OOD> happy: any at all? then i think they were all shortcuts, you'll just have to make then again by copying from the K-menu or just remaking them manually
<the_hammer> is there away i can access it in terminal
<Cornellius> I'm looking for a book or a doc that will tell me how Linux works internally. I already have some books, but all they tell are the commands, how to do the same as in Windows, how to configure Grub, Xorg, etc. Anyone have some good suggestions ?
<happy> OOD: after installation they were OK, after update they disappeared :/
<the_hammer> install it and give it a try and throw the books aside :)
<the_hammer> best way to learn something is hop in with both feet and dont look back look forward :)
<will> hey guys, just curious.  when you need SU permission to do something (like install a plugin) why doesn't it just ask for the SU password in the GUI?  can you set itup to do that?
<cpk2> the_hammer: ./configure doesnt work in the folder where you untarred eggdrop?
<Cornellius> The kind of book that will let me understand, LFS, Gentoo, ArchLinux, etc
<the_hammer> nope
<cpk2> whats the error?
<the_hammer> ive been trying
<the_hammer> says couldnt find it and to check the spelling
<the_hammer> but how am i spelling it wrong /configure
* the_hammer kicks his pc
<cpk2> period before the /
<cpk2> ./configure
<the_hammer> nope
<the_hammer> no period
<cpk2> put a period
<the_hammer> ok
<the_hammer> nothing
<cpk2> what did it say?
<the_hammer> nothing
<LjL> let me guess, you're trying to compile eggdrop.
<cpk2> try make config now
<the_hammer> but when i type /configure it goes uptop in the box says location
<the_hammer> same there to
<the_hammer> got the tabs uptop right?
<LjL> box? location?
<the_hammer> ya
<LjL> aren't you in a shell?
<cpk2> you could just empty out the folder and untar it again
<the_hammer> and where it says location is where what i type goes into
<cpk2> you arent in a terminal?
<the_hammer> nope
<cpk2> ...
<LjL> i'm not really sure you're nearly in the right place.
<cpk2> open in a terminal
<the_hammer> so ya want me to delete the folder in usr and re-open rar on desktop?
<LjL> and, at the cost of being repetitive, i'm still wondering why you can't use the eggdrop that's in the repos
<cpk2> type cd /usr/share/eggdrop
<the_hammer> its not in share
<cpk2> no the_hammer
<the_hammer> oh
<cpk2> ok well open a terminal and go to wherever it is
<gatekeeper> LjL: did you send me a ubotu message?
<the_hammer> ok im there
<the_hammer> oem@ubuntu:/usr/eggdrop$
<LjL> gatekeeper: yep, i sent you one because you were disconnected by a stupid kiddie using an exploit in #ubuntu
<cpk2> now type ./configure
<the_hammer> ok
<the_hammer> now theres an error
<the_hammer> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<gatekeeper> LjL: can you please send it again, I didn't realise what was going on
<the_hammer> brb
<LjL> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. If you are bitten by this, please upgrade your router firmware - see also http://nvd.nist.gov/nvd.cfm?cvename=CVE-2006-1068
<cpk2> the_hammer: i just read you need tcl to compile eggdrop
<the_hammer> ok
<LjL> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<gatekeeper> LjL: thanks :-)
<LjL> if you don't have a C compiler, you don't have build-essential
<cpk2> the_hammer: i think apt-get install tcl8.0 is what you want
<cpk2> you also might need general-build
<cpk2> its not general-build, i forget the name
<cpk2> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<cpk2> build-essential
<LjL> yeah, like i just said...
<cpk2> heh didnt see that ljl
<gatekeeper> LjL: thanx for that, I will sort it.
<LjL> gatekeeper: i don't know if that site mentions it, but i recall that lilo said that, as a workaround, you can connect to freenode's port 8001 instead of 6667 and the exploit shouldn't work on you
<hoppla> hello, i have a little question... my keyboard stopped working in kubuntu.. but works fine in console and gnome.. and with new user i can use keyboard in kde.. what file do i have to edit/remove to make it normal again ?
<gatekeeper> LjL: thanks for that, I have a look at my configuration and see what it is doing.
<the_hammer> do this?
<the_hammer> sudo apt-get install autoconf
<LjL> ?
<LjL> no, "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<the_hammer> k
<cpk2> and i think you will need tlc8.0 i think is what they mean when they say you need tlc to compile
<the_hammer> interesting
<hoppla> :/
<the_hammer> Setting up build-essential (11.1)
<cpk2> ?
<the_hammer> was last thing it said
<the_hammer> so mabe thats all i needed?
<the_hammer> sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<LjL> probably there's much more needed, like tcl as cpk2 said
<the_hammer> ok apt-get work for that to?
<cpk2> yes
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<cpk2> for tcl it is "sudo apt-get install tcl8.0"
<the_hammer> nope didnt work
<the_hammer> there we go
<rysiek|pl> anybody here uses Kbfx? got some problems with it on Dapper
<the_hammer> ok its installed
<the_hammer> both those are
<the_hammer> ok so now i wanna goto cd usr/eggdrop right?
<cpk2> now try ./confige in the eggdrop folder
<LjL-Bot> the_hammer: look ma, quick eggdrop bot with no compiling at all and no install build-essential ;)
<the_hammer> lol
* the_hammer envy u now
<the_hammer> still same as before so try that in terminal
<LjL> oh, i just installed eggdrop from the repositories, copied the default config file (which *is* there, and contained in the eggdrop-data package) and changed 5 or 6 lines of it
<LjL> !info eggdrop-data
<ubotu> eggdrop-data: Architecture independent files for eggdrop. In repository universe, is extra. Version 1.6.17-3 (dapper), package size 396 kB, installed size 1452 kB
<the_hammer> ok now the fun part
<posthuman> !acceleration
<ubotu> I know nothing about acceleration - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<posthuman> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<the_hammer> says its unable to access the tlc
<the_hammer> so have to add that to the ./configure
<LjL> you need the dev package
<the_hammer> ok whats the command for that 1
<LjL> apt-get install tcl8.0-dev
<the_hammer> sudo apt-get install dev?
<michel_> Anyone using NetworkManager with wifi?
<the_hammer> says its already there
<Hobbsee> michel_: yeah, knetworkmanager
<jbatt> I have a problem getting kubuntu to sync a usb visor neo with kpilot and jpilot
<the_hammer> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
* LjL-Bot is glad that the_hammer is learning to compile from source code, though that's not too useful for getting an eggdrop running
* LjL-Bot po
<h3sp4wn>  LjL-Bot: The hammer ?
* BKaj dropped an egg, sure made a mess :)
<the_hammer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18311
* LjL-Bot points out to the_hammer, anyway, that programs you compile from source usually require libraries and whatnot -- and not only that, but the *headers* for those libraries, which are usually contained in package that have a name ending in "-dev"
<the_hammer> not my bot nope llol i wish
<cpk2> LjL: think though now he will have all these build tools and when he does actually have to compile something he wont be too lost
<h3sp4wn>  LjL-Bot: why is mmpeg broken in dapper ?
<cpk2> the_hammer: locate tcl
<LjL> cpk2: hopefully. but still, i don't see the need for all this trouble, since someone else already went through all that compiling, in order to give Ubuntu a working eggdrop package...
<h3sp4wn> LjL-Bot: How do you return it to the way it is by default ?
<LjL-Bot> h3sp4wn: i'm a bot, not an oracle
<cpk2> the_hammer: you didnt run "sudo apt-get install tcl8.0-dev"
<h3sp4wn> LjL-Bot: maybe you could learn from dpkg then to become an oracle
<the_hammer> doh
<the_hammer> . /usr/lib/gaim/tcl.so
<the_hammer> theres a ton of other stuff there to for tcl
<the_hammer> yeah i did
<cpk2> the_hammer: do sudo apt-get install tcl8.0-dev
<the_hammer> i did
<the_hammer> but i will again
<LjL-Bot> h3sp3wn: ok, i'll try. let's see... "eggdrop" is an ancient Californian word for "i'm a script kiddie".
<cpk2> hrmm now that i am looking it seems there is a tcl8.4
<LjL-Bot> was that ok?
<the_hammer> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<the_hammer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18313
<cpk2> the_hammer: "sudo apt-get install tcl8.4 tcl8.4-dev tcllib
<cpk2> "
<cpk2> alright nm you got the 8.0 dev so hopefully that works
<the_hammer> ok done
<cpk2> try ./configure again
<cpk2> btw the_hammerthis is why its nicer using rpms and apt-get
<the_hammer> finally!!!!
<the_hammer> lol
<the_hammer> ok now says this
<the_hammer> oops hang on
<the_hammer> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<the_hammer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18314
<cpk2> the_hammer: thats good, do what it tells you =P "make config"
<Distro^Junkie> what do I install for kde headers ?
<the_hammer> ok how do i do that
<Generic> um
<Generic> slight problem
<the_hammer> You can now compile the bot, using "make".
<Generic> i am not able to use the keys to the left of b
<the_hammer> ran that in terminal
<the_hammer> now what do i do
<Generic> i was playing with global hot keys in banshee, and set those keys to do stuff when binded with the windows key
<Generic> then those keys stopped working, so i disabled that plugin. but the problem persists
<the_hammer> tried to msg ya
<Generic> um
<Generic> someone say the last letter of linu
<the_hammer> ckk2?
<the_hammer> msg me
<Generic> i am not able to type that letter to join the room :/
<the_hammer> oops cpk2 msg me
<cpk2> i'm here
<cpk2> you do make config
<cpk2> and then make
<z00m> hi could someone tell me if lynx sould be installed with a default install of kubuntu ?
<the_hammer> ok i did that
<LjL> z00m: no
<the_hammer> still going
<h3sp4wn> z00m: I prefer elinks
<the_hammer> so not done "make" yet
<cpk2> after make do make install destination
<the_hammer> thought it was lol
<the_hammer> ok
<h3sp4wn> the_hammer: ever tried using imake ?
<the_hammer> nope
<z00m> LjL & h3sp4wn its just that i noticed it and never recall installing it, its just making me think someone rooted my box
<the_hammer> so it be make install destination usr/eggdrop
<the_hammer> ?
<LjL> z00m: well there are a few packages that depends on lynx, so it could have been installed without you noticing
<h3sp4wn> z00m: I think it maybe unlikely but possible
<LjL> z00m: apt-cache rdepends lynx
<the_hammer> cpk2?
<the_hammer>  make install destination usr/eggdrop is this right?
<Distro^Junkie> hmmm there is no kdelibs-dev for kde 3.5.2 ?
<LjL> Distro^Junkie: it's called kdelibs4-dev
<z00m> is there a paste bin so i can show you the output
<the_hammer> yes
<z00m> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<the_hammer> !pastebin
<LjL> z00m: no need
<z00m> ;)
<Generic> so
<LjL> z00m: the output is the same as on my computer
<Generic> anyone know how to get my keys to work again?
<LjL> z00m: it just lists the packages that depend on lynx
<z00m> ah right
<mcscruff> i have written a small app that generates a huge file but it wont create one over 2gb.. can anyone help
<Generic> i'm sorta trying to work in konsole
<LjL> z00m: if you installed any of them, that would explain why lynx is installed
<Distro^Junkie> LjL: yes but that is trying to pull in alot of deps for kde 4
<the_hammer> LjL is this right command
<the_hammer>  make install destination usr/eggdrop
<Distro^Junkie> nm
<LjL> z00m: or, you could just try "sudo aptitude remove lynx" (and then answer "no" when asked if you really want to remove) to see if any installed packages depend on it
<cpk2> its /usr/
<Distro^Junkie> doh!!
<cpk2> its important to have the first /
<the_hammer> make install destination usr <--so like this
<z00m> LjL: ok ill try that
<the_hammer> oops
<LjL> the_hammer: i don't know. normally the command would be just "make install", with the destination having being defined by a "./configure" option. but i suppose the eggdrop Makefile may be different
<cpk2> i suppose if you are in the folder it will probably make install in that folder
<z00m> p0rn-comfort
<z00m>     lynx-cur
<z00m>  |octave2.1-htmldoc
<cpk2> so mkae install will probably work
<z00m> whats that, thats in my list
<LjL> the_hammer: and i'm not sure but i think cpk2 meant that you type "make install /usr/whatever", without the "destination" text
<z00m> with apt-cache rdepends lynx
<cpk2> the_hammer: just try make install
<z00m> i aint got time for porn, to busy learning perl ... lol
<the_hammer> Remember to change directory to /home/oem/eggdrop before you proceed.
<z00m> should that be there ?
<the_hammer> what do i do now?
<LjL> z00m: yeah, it's in my list too. quite normal. it's a package with a... debatable... name
<h3sp4wn> perl is cool good language to learn
<LjL> z00m: apt-cache show p0rn-comfort
<z00m> ah thats ok then :D
<cpk2> the_hammer: you do make install?
<LjL> z00m: as long as it isn't actually installed...
<the_hammer> yup
<h3sp4wn> LjL: Do you think hot-babe should go into kubuntu ?
<the_hammer> and the destination
<the_hammer> then said this afterwards
<the_hammer> Remember to change directory to /home/oem/eggdrop before you proceed.
<Distro^Junkie> man alot of deps to try and build amarok from svn
<cpk2> maybe it has to be in the home dir
<LjL> h3sp4wn: well perhaps not in main ;)
<the_hammer> ok so how do i move it
<mcscruff> i have written a small app that generates a huge file but it wont create one over 2gb.. can anyone help
<the_hammer> from usr
<h3sp4wn> LjL: But I thought ubuntu included just what most people want ?
<cpk2> you dont need to just do make install /home/oem/eggdrop
<LjL> h3sp4wn: if it did, then it'd include the actual porn
<cpk2> anyone have any idea how to use phpbb2-conf-mysql?
<z00m> LjL: just tryed sudo aptitude remove lynx its just removed it without any questions about yes or no
<the_hammer> something screwey here
<the_hammer> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<LjL> z00m: well, i think it's a bit excessive to deduce hackage just from that
<Blizzz> gn8
<LjL> z00m: anyway i suggest you install chkrootkit and rkhunter, and run them
<mikmu> Fresh install of kubuntu 6.06 on toshiba satellite 1905.  Everything installed perfectly, except I'm having alot of trouble configuring dual-head
<z00m> LjL: ok thanks
<mikmu> My vid card is too old to be supported by the ati drivers, so I'm using the xorg radeon drivers
<the_hammer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18316
<LjL> mcscruff: http://www.suse.de/~aj/linux_lfs.html
<mikmu> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg only detects one monitor, not both...is there a utility to detect video settings and set up dual-head for me?
* the_hammer wonders if he gettin in over his head :/
<cpk2> the_hammer: the first install already installed it in /home/oem/eggdrop it looks like just navigate over there and edit the conf file accordingly
<the_hammer> ok
<h3sp4wn> LjL: I think someone needs to start an uncrypled repo for all the ubuntu stiff like mmeg but compatib;e
<h3sp4wn> LjL: uncrypled multi media repo
<LjL> well i'm not much into multimedia things, but isn't that a bit like what the penguin liberation front and other repos do
<z00m> LjL: just ran chkrootkit and found nothing, then ran rkhunter and its says this
<LjL> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<z00m> just showing the warning
<the_hammer> im noit sure how to run it
<the_hammer> why do i get unknown commands?
<cpk2> the conf file should explain what entry does what
<z00m> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18317
<LjL> z00m: yep, if it's just one line long just paste it here
<LjL> z00m: anyway a few warnings like /dev/.udev are normal
<cpk2> i have never used eggdrop so dont look at me
<z00m> here ill just post the warning then
<z00m> Scanning for hidden files...
<LjL> z00m: the pastebin looks alright
<z00m> [ Warning! ] 
<z00m>  /dev/.static
<z00m> /dev/.udev
<z00m> /dev/.initramfs
<z00m> /dev/.initramfs-tools /etc/.pwd.lock
<LjL> yeah but that's normal, because ubuntu *has* some hidden dirs by default
<z00m> ok ;)
<the_hammer> hiw do i run the bot
<cpk2> try "eggdrop"
<LjL> z00m: mind you, that chkrootkit and rkhunter don't find anything does *not* mean you're not rooted. though on the other hand, i can see no substantial reasons to seriously believe you *are* rooted either
<the_hammer> bash: eggdrop: command not found
<z00m> LjL: you got nmap ?
<LjL> z00m: yea
<Raven301> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Raven301> !xcompmgr
<ubotu> I know nothing about xcompmgr - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<z00m> if you have got got time just scan me IP and check if the firewall leeks anything out, im on a internal network with an ADSL router
<z00m> in fact i could just test that with a online firewall tester
<cpk2> the_hammer: ./eggdrop -m configfile
<the_hammer> bash: ./eggdrop: is a directory
<cpk2> are you in the eggdrop folder?
<the_hammer> doh
<z00m> LjL: full complete scan with rkhuter http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18318
<z00m> hunter^
<the_hammer> [18:33]  --- Loading eggdrop v1.6.18 (Tue Jul 18 2006)
<the_hammer> [18:33]  * CONFIG FILE NOT LOADED (NOT FOUND, OR ERROR)
<the_hammer> what the hell
<Hawkwind> z00m: That scan is perfectly normal
<profoX`> the_hammer: have you created/edited the config file?
<cpk2> when i said configfile i meant to use the name of the conf file you have
<Hawkwind> z00m: I get the same exact stuff as I run rkhunter, clamav, and chkrootkit via a script with cron every day
<z00m> Hawkwind: ok thanks for taking the time to check it out for me, i just noticed lnux installed on my box when i never remember installing it
<z00m> lynx^
<the_hammer> not sure
<cpk2> wondering if anyone could help me setting up phpbb2? tried running phpbb2-conf-mysql but it doesnt seem to want to work
<the_hammer> i put this at the top of it #! /home/oem/eggdrop
<LjL> z00m: All 1679 scanned ports on host81-155-79-155.range81-155.btcentralplus.com (81.155.79.155) are filtered
<the_hammer> defult says #! /path/to/executable/eggdrop
<z00m> LjL: thats good then
<the_hammer> thats all ive done to it so far
<z00m> thanks for taking the time to check it out for me
<the_hammer> and from the location says bash: eggdrop: command not found
<LjL> to me /home/oem/eggdrop seems more like the name of a directory than that of a command
<the_hammer> yeah thast where it is but efggdrop should run
<the_hammer> oops eggdrop
<LjL> the_hammer: if it's expecting a *command* rather than a directory (and "command not found" makes me thing exactly that), for sure it won't work with a directory
<cpk2> LjL: couldnt you just check your conf? =P
<the_hammer> ok and when i open terminal and just put in eggdrop that dont work ither
<LjL> cpk2: my conf starts with #! /usr/bin/eggdrop
<cpk2> you need to open a terminal then go to the eggdrop dir and then do ./eggdrop to run it
<LjL> i mean #!/usr/bin/eggdrop
<the_hammer> ahh
<LjL> anyway "my" conf is just the standard conf that comes with Ubuntu, except the server is set to freenode, the nickname is changed and the two "die" lines are commented out
<the_hammer> man im lost
<the_hammer> im at this /home/oem/eggdrop
<the_hammer> typed ./configure
<the_hammer> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<cpk2> sorry the_hammer its ./configure conffile
<LjL> ?
<LjL> conffile being?
<the_hammer> same thing
<cpk2> the name of the .conf file
<LjL> of the eggdrop.conf file? hell no
<the_hammer> eggdrop.conf
<Lord_Athur> hi kubuntu guys, I've got a doubt, how do i earn karma?
<cpk2> oops not ./configure
<cpk2> i wasnt paying attention
<cpk2> ./eggdrop heh
<LjL> Lord_Athur: sorry?
<the_hammer> lol
<unix_infidel> Lord_Athur: help other people in the forums.
<Lord_Athur> ok, thanks
<unix_infidel> ya tool.
<the_hammer> [18:45]  --- Loading eggdrop v1.6.18 (Tue Jul 18 2006)
<the_hammer> [18:45]  * Please make sure you edit your config file completely.
<Lord_Athur> isn't it important the work on wikis?
<LjL> the_hammer: it's working. now edit the file.
<cpk2> so edit it
<the_hammer> man if it isnt 1 thing its another
<the_hammer> how
<the_hammer> i dunno how
<cpk2> kate eggdrop.conf
<LjL> the_hammer: with a text editor.   by the way, notice that this is the same point where i left you (except you just had to install the "eggdrop" package)?
<BKaj> been trying to configure x-cd-roast , but no luck
<the_hammer> command not found
<BKaj> or the right commands m aybe :)
<cpk2> the_hammer: you dont have kate?
<the_hammer> guess not says unknown command
<cpk2> i would say use vi but that is probably too linuxy for you =P
<cpk2> if you want to use vi do vi eggdrop.conf and then press i to start making changes once you are done editing it press esc and then do :wq
<unix_infidel> gedit works well if you want something easy.
<the_hammer> mabe i should grab that i dunno
<the_hammer> i know i need to edit the conf but not sure what to add/remove in it
<unix_infidel> apt-get install gedit.
<cpk2> or kate
<unix_infidel> choose your poison...
<unix_infidel> *shrug*
<Hawkwind> Most people won't have gedit installed on a Kubuntu system though
<cpk2> or both
<Hawkwind> unix_infidel: That requires most of Gnome though
<Hawkwind> Most don't want that, or won't have that
<BKaj> what is the configure command ?
<Hawkwind> BKaj: ./configure ?
<Hawkwind> BKaj: Depends on what you want to configure
<LjL> the_hammer: there are instructions in the config file. anyway, it's very strange that you don't have kate, if you have kubuntu. you can also use nano, it's a bit simpler than vi
<the_hammer> ubuntu i got
<LjL> the_hammer: ah well then it'll be "gedit" not kate
<BKaj> x-cd-roast...it says I need to configure it as super user , (sudo )
<cpk2> BKaj: sudo ./configure
<unix_infidel> BKaj: are you sure it says to configure as  root?
<cpk2> in the dir
<the_hammer> can just open it like text and add changes
<Hawkwind> BKaj: Run it with sudo first
<unix_infidel> usually the process is ./configure, make as normal user and make install as root.
<LjL> configure as superuser? what are they thinking?
<Hawkwind> BKaj: I assume you installed it with apt-get, correct ?
<LjL> ... or smoking
<unix_infidel> LjL: its not unheard of, but for the application he's mentioned i'm not sure its necessary.
<Hawkwind> LjL: x-cd-roast has to be run as root the first time to find all the devices and to set it up for the normal user to run
<LjL> BKaj: by the way, just FYI, i see that xcdroast is packaged
<BKaj> unix_infidel: no root configuration file found or not readable !
<Woosta> Anyone know of a kicker app that works like ubuntu (gnome I guess) places menu?
<Hawkwind> It's been that way for years
<cpk2> sounds like a cd burning program, might need root to mount and stuff
<unix_infidel> BKaj: make sure you are in the proper dir.
<Hawkwind> BKaj: I assume you installed it with apt-get, correct ?
<the_hammer> how to open the tcl?
<BKaj> it's in the k-menu
<LjL> Hawkwind: ok but why would the *configure* script have to be run as root, still
<Hawkwind> cpk2: Exactly
<the_hammer> mabe thats all i need
<cpk2> you dont need to open tcl
<cpk2> you need to edit the .conf file
<Hawkwind> LjL: If you run it as normal user, that's what it tells you.  It doesn't refer to ./configure as root like everyone here is thinking
<the_hammer> i dunno what to add in there tho
<LjL> Hawkwind: ah, well ok then that's different
<cpk2> the .conf file should explain the settings
<Hawkwind> sudo apt-get install x-cd-roast  then run it as root user the first time
<Woosta> BKaj: if that was to me .. then yes, sort of like the'System Menu' in there .. but I want it outside there and Iwant more options on it :)
<Hawkwind> LjL: He's thinking he needs to ./configure when he doesn't
<LjL> the_hammer: you just need to set the parameters you'll need. IRC server, IRC network, bot nickname, bot owner, timezone, telnet port, etc. just go through the file and read the instructions
<Hawkwind> BKaj: Did you do:  sudo apt-get install xcdroast ?
* cpk2 lost on getting mysql and phpbb2 working
<BKaj> Hawkwind:  E: Couldn't find package x-cd-roast
<BKaj> weird
<Hawkwind> BKaj: sudo apt-get install xcdroast
<Hawkwind> Just like that ^^^^
<the_hammer> ok Lj where do i add this eu.undernet.org
<BKaj> Hawkwind:  E: Couldn't find package x-cd-roast
<vinboy> Xorg is using more and more memory overtime
<vinboy> it went to 500mb yesterday
<LjL> the_hammer: to the "set servers" section
<Hawkwind> BKaj: Listen to what I'm typing please
<LjL> BKaj: xcdroast it is
<Hawkwind> BKaj: sudo apt-get install xcdroast  <~~~EXACTLY LIKE THAT
<BKaj> Iam , I tried that alread ys as you asked
<Hawkwind> You put the - in it.  Leave those out
<the_hammer> dam i wish i had a notepad that would let me save my txt
<LjL> the_hammer: uh... that's exactly what gedit does
<BKaj> nop[e , still won't launch
<LjL> it's the closest to a notepad equivalent you can have
<the_hammer> gonna grab it
<BKaj> Hawkwind:   no root configuration file found or not readable !
<cpk2> the_hammer: you should have either kate or gedit already
<LjL> the_hammer: no. you HAVE it. and you're probably using it right now
<Hawkwind> BKaj: sudo xcdroast
<Hawkwind> BKaj: You have to run it as root user the first time
<unix_infidel> lol, just use ed :)
<cpk2> the_hammer: what are you using to edit the conf file right now?
<LjL> the_hammer: just type "gedit", or go to the Apps menu and find the text editor (which is still the very same gedit) in Accessories
<the_hammer> not sure i just open it selected display
<LjL> the_hammer: "display" is probably "display", which implies it only displays and not edit.... i suppose.
<the_hammer> it allows me to save changes when i open in display
<the_hammer> i found geit btw
<the_hammer> ty
<the_hammer> ahh your right
<the_hammer> just realized when went to open it again its gedit
<the_hammer> thats why ima ble to add change/save
<the_hammer> imagine that was using it and didnt even notice heh
* the_hammer slaps self
<the_hammer> ou.need.to.change.this:6667
<the_hammer>   another.example.com:7000:password
* centyx wonders what the_hammer is talking about
<the_hammer> is theta where the undernet goes?
<centyx> ah
<LjL> centyx: eggdrop bot
<LjL> the_hammer: yes
<the_hammer> so delete all there them 2 lines?
<the_hammer> and then just put undernet server thgere?
<the_hammer> there*
<the_hammer> or just this part you.need.to.change.this:6667
<LjL> yes
<LjL> just list the servers you want, and remove anything else
<the_hammer> yes what 1 line or both those lines
<kbrooks> um
<the_hammer> you.need.to.change.this:6667 <----put eu.undernet.org?
<LjL> yes.
<the_hammer> ok
<kyle___> hey, for wine... how do I view the system tray in it or open a program this is in the ystem tray??? (Steam)
<the_hammer> what about just below that another.example.com:7000:password <--just leave as is?
<LjL> the_hammer: no. have *only* the servers you need listed.
<the_hammer> ok
<the_hammer> "I.didn't.edit.my.config.file.net" <--just put undernet here right?
<nickibenassi> how do i instal amsn
<unix_infidel> !amsn
<ubotu> I know nothing about amsn - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<the_hammer> undernet.org acutally right?
<unix_infidel> nickibenassi: apt-get install amsn
<abattoir> !info amsn
<unix_infidel> as root or do sudo.
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.95-1 (dapper), package size 2233 kB, installed size 7852 kB
<LjL> the_hammer: "UnderNet" i'd say
<the_hammer> ok
<BKaj> use Kopete
<nickibenassi> but amsn is so much better
<nickibenassi> just how do i install it
<abattoir> nickibenassi: do you have the 'universe' repository enabled/
<abattoir> *?
<cpk2> nickibenassi: you try apt-get?
<nickibenassi> how do i enable that
<Hawkwind> kyle___: Have you asked in #WineHQ since that's where the experts on wine are ?
<abattoir> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<abattoir> nickibenassi: ^^^^
<nickibenassi> i dont know wa ur talking about
<unix_infidel> *sigh*
<NDPTAL85> What app would I use to make daily full backups of my HD with on Kubuntu? Is one available in the list of packages?
<abattoir> nickibenassi: visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Hawkwind> NDPTAL85: I use a bash script that just does tar'ing of directories
<NDPTAL85> Would rsync do it? I've heard some folks mentioning it.
<BKaj> nickibenassi: do you know of synaptic or adept pkg managers?
<nickibenassi> and now wa
<nickibenassi> yes
<abattoir> nickibenassi: after you have enabled 'universe', you'd find amsn in the package list
<BKaj> it's there
<nickibenassi> ok
<abattoir> nickibenassi: or, you can install w/ 'sudo apt-get install amsn', i'd recommend doing the former though
<NDPTAL85> Hawkwind: Thanks but are there any apps that do it without needing you to write a script?
<LjL> NDPTAL85: i think that K / System / Backup system (Keep)   would be it
<Hawkwind> NDPTAL85: I'm sure there are.  Not sure what's apt-get'able though
<kyle___> Hawkwind: no, I'll head there now, thanks
<nickibenassi> how do i enable universe
<LjL> !universe
<Hawkwind> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<the_hammer> ok where do i find the bots nick name is that where it mentions ;amestbot?
<abattoir> nickibenassi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu i've told you twice already
<the_hammer> lamest*
<foxtrot7> does anybody knows which package i need to install to run quake 2 ?
<LjL> the_hammer: well, what does it say where it mentions that?
<cpk2> foxtrot7: you try quake2 and quake2-data?
<foxtrot7> yeah didn't work...
<cpk2> what was wrong with it?
<foxtrot7> well didnt found any package
<foxtrot7> !
<ubotu> I know nothing about ! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cpk2> you probably need either universe or multiverse enabled
<abattoir> !info quake2
<ubotu> quake2: improved version of id Software's Quake II engine. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.3-1.1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1240 kB, installed size 3144 kB
<abattoir> foxtrot7: enable multiverse
<cpk2> there you go
<foxtrot7> how do i do that :-p ?
<Hawkwind> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<abattoir> foxtrot7: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<cpk2> open up adept and go to manage repositories and uncomment it out
<abattoir> :P
<posthuman> yes
<posthuman> do what cpk said
<posthuman> that's easiest
<the_hammer> #set owner "^THE_HAMMER^" or ^THE_HAMMER^
<Hawkwind> Easiest for some, not to everyone though :)
<Hawkwind> Some perfer not to use a GUI package manager at all
<cpk2> i prefer editing sources.list in the terminal =)
<the_hammer> brb need more coffee
<posthuman> that can be confusing for a new user though
<posthuman> ;)
<Hawkwind> the_hammer: Surely you aren't having that much problem editing that file ?  It tells you exactly what to do for most every line
<cpk2> adept is nice for just looking throough packages though
<posthuman> point + click = enable is simple enough
<posthuman> heh
<the_hammer> lol
<the_hammer> sometimes ya need barackets others ya dont is only why i asked
<LjL> the_hammer: did it have quotes originally?
<Hawkwind> Makes you feel like you're still running windows if you do all that :P
<the_hammer> had that prob before so tohught id get all that now rather then suffer later
<the_hammer> yes it did
<the_hammer> so remove those?
<the_hammer> said something mr and mrs lamest
<Hawkwind> If it had quotes, leave them
<the_hammer> ok
<Hawkwind> If it didn't, then don't have them
<the_hammer> done deal
<Hawkwind> Just edit the file as it tells you exactly what to put on each line
<LjL> the_hammer: here. yeah leave the quotes, and leave all the formatting as is unless instructed otherwise in the file
<posthuman> hmm
<foxtrot7> cpk2 I get an error saying it has a broken dependency with libsvga1
<posthuman> what's with azureus on kubuntu?  Seems buggy :o..missing tray icon (its just blank)... some buttons don't work, etc.
<posthuman> anyone have this problem too?
<cpk2> foxtrot7: do you have libsvga1?
<foxtrot7> nope
<abattoir> posthuman: i think it is a known problem, i had it w/ x86 too...
<posthuman> ah ok
<abattoir> posthuman: and i've heard lots of people complain about it here too...
<posthuman> heh
<foxtrot7> cpk2, it doesn t want to install for some reason !
<posthuman> it works, as long as I shut azureus down properly..otherwise I get that popup and can't close it
<abattoir> posthuman: dont know a solution though :P
<posthuman> the tray icon is still blank, but no big deal
<posthuman> thanks for the heads up
<posthuman> :)
<cpk2> foxtrot7: what doesnt want to install?
<foxtrot7> libsvga1
<SpAwN> hello..im having some issues with the nvidia driver. i have manualy installed them. they all worked fine untill i updated my system the other day.....i thought no big deal just re install the drivers....did that it worked....then i rebooted and the driver wasnt working...i had to manualy edit the xorg.conf to use the vesa driver to get to a x session
<viper550> Wanna see my working mockup of what 6.10 should look like?
<SpAwN> i then tried to sudo modprobe nvidia.....it returns no errors.....so i assumed it loaded ok....but when i reedit the xorg.conf to use the nvidia driver and restart x it doesnt work
<ivis> Help plz how to fix package ?
<ivis> Ob ubuntu 6.06
<ivis> On
<ivis> Please help
<kosh> ivis: help with what?
<ivis> Im install skype from this web http://www.quotedprintable.com/articles/2006/04/04/curing-skypes-ugliness-on-ubuntu
<ivis> and
<ivis> the package is broken
<ivis> i need remove it
<ivis> how to i do this?
<ivis> Please help me
<Generic> up
<Generic> was it a .deb?
<kosh> sudo dpkg -r <nameofskypepackage>
<ivis> kosh how do i know what is name of the package?
<kosh> what did you have to type to install it?
<kosh> sorry my computer is too busy right now for me to load that url, it would screw up the tests I have running
<ivis> 1 sec please
<posthuman> why not just remove it graphically from synaptic?
<ivis> wget http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-deb
<ivis> and this
<ivis> sudo dpkg -i skype_1.2.0.18-2_i386.deb
<ivis> posthuman i newbie
<posthuman> :)
<ivis> i don't know how
<abattoir> ivis: sudo dpkg -e skype_1.2.0.18-2_i386.deb
<ivis> :)
<abattoir> ivis: run that command...
<kosh> the package name won't be the same as the .deb file
<ivis> i run but it nothing do
<ivis> =\
<posthuman> wouldnt it be: sudo dpkg -e skype_1.2.0.18-2
<viper550> Would you like a preview of sorts to what Edgy is going to look like?
<posthuman> i think
<kosh> viper550: sure
<viper550> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Kubuntu-Edgy-Ideas
<posthuman> you can also open synaptic from your menu *its in there somewhere :P* ... and with the little search box type 'skype'
<ivis> i got this when
<abattoir> ivis: 'sudo apt-get remove skype' works for me
<ivis> ivis@ivis-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg -e skype_1.2.0.18-2_i386.deb
<ivis> ivis@ivis-desktop:~$
<posthuman> then right click and request removal
<posthuman> ah i think it removed then
<eXCeSS> anyone? dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<viper550> The last one is my mockup, and you can download the color scheme right now!
<abattoir> viper550: werent you the person who wrote a wiki about Kubuntu firefox theme?
<viper550> yes
<ivis> abattoir bash: not: command not found
<kosh> viper550: I will look in a few minutes when these tests finish
<viper550> Yeah, I've seen people complaining about that
<abattoir> ivis: 'sudo apt-get remove skype' w/o the quotes
<abattoir> viper550: yes, the gtk-qt engine exists :)
<ivis> abattoir i remove the quotes
<abattoir> ivis: you executed 'not' ?
<ivis> posthuman where is  synaptic ? ;P
<ivis> abattoir whats mean executed?
<posthuman> i'm honestly not positive because i dont use gnome/ubuntu
<ivis> i bad know english
<abattoir> ivis: if you are running Kubuntu, you'd be looking for adept.....
<posthuman> he runs ubuntu
<posthuman> I think
<ivis> i runing on ubuntu 6.06
<ivis> :)
<abattoir> ivis: execute the command 'sudo apt-get remove skype' just like you did for the stuff at the website
<posthuman> i dont know a lot about gnome, but try : gtksu synaptic
<posthuman> in the terminal
<posthuman> [18:02]  <abattoir> ivis: execute the command 'sudo apt-get remove skype' just like you did for the stuff at the website <--that should work too
<abattoir> posthuman: i think it is gksudo ;)
<posthuman> ah
<posthuman> lol
<the_hammer> !pastebit
<ubotu> I know nothing about pastebit - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<the_hammer> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<posthuman> I don't know anything of gnome
<OOD> you don't want to :P
<posthuman> lol
<posthuman> !synaptic
<ivis> look this please http://paste.php.lv/4117
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<guillermo> hi!
<ivis> yo
<posthuman> hello!
<posthuman> lol
<ivis> posthuman please look a this http://paste.php.lv/4117
<ivis> :P
<abattoir> viper550: did you put up those KDM splash screens? or were those kwwii's ?
<SpAwN> well if i manualy reinstaller the nvidia driver it works....there somthing acting funny..
<guillermo> I wanted to ask if someone could help me to install de xine-extracodecs
<viper550> Everything but the "Gothic Kubuntu" example at the end were kwwii's
<guillermo> I've tried but I cannot get the packet
<OOD> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<abattoir> viper550: oh, ok :)
<posthuman> ivis: something is currently using the package database
<posthuman> do you have another program open thats using it?
<posthuman> like synaptic (lol)
<OOD> guillermo: check those links
<ivis> im now downloading a package list
<ivis> its a problem?
<posthuman> ah well once all that is done it will work
<posthuman> I think so
<guillermo> ok
<ivis> =\
<ivis> linux is so dificult =\
<viper550> Although, I did just finish work on a more purpleish version
<OOD> guillermo: you'll need to get the universe and multiverse repositories open too
<OOD> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<posthuman> well, it's not very difficult...for me, mostly everything is simple... It can be difficult though..and if you're coming from windows I'm sure it's confusing
<posthuman> have you tried automatix, ivis?
<eXCeSS> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1272822#post1272822 help please
<OOD> yea there's a learning curve
<posthuman> automatix can install skype, I believe
<posthuman> very easy
<Generic> automatix is evil
<ivis> what is this?
<ivis> =o
<Generic> I recommend Easyubuntu
<posthuman> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<ivis> where i can download automatix?
<ivis> :)
<ivis> rn
<posthuman> i had a lot of problems with easyubuntu
<posthuman> =\
<ivis> tnx
<Generic> Automatix makes uneccesary changes
<Generic> It broke my system when i used it. Easyubuntu worked flawlessly
<cpk2> yay i got my php board to work
<ivis> what is easyubuntu?
<Generic> like automatix, but safer (IMO)
<Generic> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<posthuman> http://getautomatix.com/  <--there's a link to that as well
<ivis> ohh
<ivis> Thanks
<ivis> :)
<posthuman> easy ubuntu might work better for you
<posthuman> like he said
<ivis> my brain are gona explode for too much information today :D
<posthuman> lol
<Generic> if the link is down, let me know. I have a mirror on my server
<posthuman> [18:08]  <Generic> It broke my system when i used it. Easyubuntu worked flawlessly  <---I couldn't seem to install anything on easyubuntu.  I can't remember the exact problem
<posthuman> I may have downloaded the svn
<posthuman> lol
<Generic> Heh
<Generic> did you run it sudo?
<posthuman> I don't remember, was awhile ago.  It was some odd issue..I think it wouldn't LET me run it with sudo..but wouldn't work as a user either (never asked me for a password)
<Woosta> Why on earth does the amarok package only have the xine engine? You have to rebuild it to get the other engines .. it's not worth distributing the other engines as packages surely?
<posthuman> just wondering, but what's wrong with the xine engine?
<posthuman> heh
<posthuman> I suppose gstreamer you may want
<Woosta> Playing CDs ..
<ivis> =] 
<OOD> Woosta: why download 2 engines when one is enough
<OOD> you can just get gsteamer via apt-get and use it in amarok
<posthuman> what does an engine have to do with playing cds?
<posthuman> =\
<Woosta> OOD: Sure .. but make it one that *IS* enough
<posthuman> xine plays cd's
<Woosta> OOD:No you can't .. you have to rebuild amarok
<ivis> posthuman how much is time in your country ? :)
<guillermo> sorry, but while trying to install libxine-extracodecs I encounter a problem
<Woosta> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/FAQ#I.27ve_installed_GStreamer.2Fxine.2Fetc..2C_but_the_relevant_audio-engine_won.27t_show_up._What_gives.3F
<posthuman> 6:15 pm here
<posthuman> :P
<guillermo> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<guillermo> is only available from another source
<guillermo> E: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate
<posthuman> I hate that error
<LjL> Woosta: not if you use the standard amarok
<posthuman> and never understand it
<ivis> nice :)) in my 4:15 am
<CheeseBurgerMan> posthuman: Yeah, I end up manually downloading and installing the package.
<Woosta> posthuman: amarok uses the cdaudio:// protocl or some such  .. xine doesn't support it
<OOD> guillermo: did you open the universe and multiverse repositories?
<posthuman> so in amarok i can't play cds?
<posthuman> i've never tried..
<Woosta> LjL: what do you mean? I need some non-standard amarok .. ?
<Woosta> posthuman: not with the xine engine
<guillermo> OOD: I think not, I'm not very familiar to linux yet :-/
<posthuman> well, i see your problem then
<OOD> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<OOD> guillermo: check that
<LjL> Woosta: oh no nevermind. the gstreamer engine is indeed missing -- i was thinking about the fact that if you use amarok 1.4 from the kubuntu.org repos, there is no amarok-arts engine, while if you use the dapper one, there is -- but still no gstreamer
<guillermo> ok
<Woosta> The real question is: why does the repository contain the other engines if you have to REBUILD amarok to use them?
<posthuman> you could use kaffiene for cd's, to avoid trouble..if you want. Heh.
<posthuman> and for that, I have no idea.
<OOD> if you want to use totem maybe?
<OOD> or another app that uses gstreamer by default?
<kosh> the gstreamer engine for amarok was killed from what I understand because of problems
<Woosta> package name: amarok-arts .... ?
<posthuman> this is a long shot..and i don't know much about this command..but
<posthuman> if you install the engines
<posthuman> and dpkg-reconfigure amarok
<posthuman> would that work?
<Woosta> I install THAT a it doesnt' work
<kosh> OOD: why would it matter if amarok is using xine and something else is using gstreamer?
<posthuman> xine can't play cds in amarok
<ivis> 
<kosh> OOD: on dapper alsa will use the dmix stuff if your sound card does not support multiopen so that should not be an issue
<OOD> kosh: umm i was responding to Woosta's question
<ivis> 
<kosh> hmm playing cds, I remember doing that a long time ago :)
<posthuman> me niether
<posthuman> lol
<ivis> 
<OOD> about why the repository contains gsteamer
<kosh> now I just encode them first
<ivis> !Gentoo
<ubotu> Other Linux distributions include; .deb-based: Debian, Mepis; RPM-based: RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva; Source-based: Gentoo, Slackware
<ivis> =\
<ivis> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<ivis> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<posthuman> wait a minute
<posthuman> woosta
<Woosta> ?
<ivis> !Archlinux
<ubotu> Other Linux distributions include; .deb-based: Debian, Mepis; RPM-based: RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva; Source-based: Gentoo, Slackware
<posthuman> I just popped a cd in, using the xine engine
<posthuman> and cd's play fine
<posthuman> .
<Woosta> Not via amarok though
<posthuman> yes
<ivis> !Gimp
<ubotu> An advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<posthuman> i'm playing it in amarok
<posthuman> with xine
<Woosta> Erm .. doesn't work for me and docs say it doesn't work
<posthuman> well..that's rather odd
<posthuman> are you using the newest amarok?
<Woosta> version in the repos
<ivis> KDE is beter than Gnome?
<OOD> that's not the newest version
<posthuman> it says cdda:/1 for filename
<posthuman> and all plays well
<posthuman> etc
<tony_> could someone tell me if i need sendmail or something for a php mailer?
<OOD> newest is 1.4.1
<posthuman> yes you need the newest
<posthuman> kde > gnome
<posthuman> by far in my opinion
<Woosta> Still begs the qustion: why have packges for the other engines :)
<ivis> tony u need senmail for mysql
<ivis> i thnik
<ivis> :D
<kosh> umm mysql is a database server, sendmail is a mail daemon
<Woosta> So .. is there a package for the latest amarok anywhere?
<posthuman> yes
<posthuman> one moment
<ivis> kosh im newbie sory :D
* Woosta checks the website
<kosh> tony_: what your php mailer needs should be listed in its requirements it probably can use any mail sender
<Viper550> Hi, I'm back, and I did do some changes to my Edgy design
<kosh> tony_: so you could probably use postfix, qmail, sendmail etc
<ivis> Im know only windows for now
<ivis> :)
<posthuman> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-141 dapper main
<posthuman> ;)
<kosh> ivis: then offering advice is not a good idea :)
<tony_> ok, thanks. either they have too little documentation or hours worth of reading
<Viper550> Excuse me
<ivis> i know php.ini sendmail :D
<Viper550> I did do some changes just right now to my Edgy Eft theme for Kubuntu that I think you'll love better
<Viper550> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Kubuntu-Edgy-Ideas
<posthuman> viper: i like it
<posthuman> looks good
<tony_> any recommended mailers you guys know of that's simple and only needs php?
<Viper550> Way nicer than my older Gothic Purple one?
<kye> Night guys
<ironfroggy> if i install by resizing an nfts partition, can i later increase the size of the new partition?
<abattoir> Viper550: are you coordinating w/ kwwii?
<Viper550> Not exactly, I changed it to Purple when I heard that KDE and Kubuntu were shifting that direction
* posthuman can't wait for kde-4.0 with kubuntu
<abattoir> Viper550: if you are interested in Kubuntu artwork, i'd suggest contacting him....
<posthuman> :P
<abattoir> posthuman: its a long wait :(
<OOD> yea, im looking forward to that
<posthuman> I know
<posthuman> =(
<Viper550> We're on the same mailing list!
<guillermo> OOD, ubotu: cool, it worked fine! Thnx
<OOD> guillermo: no problem :), and ubotu is a channel bot :P
<abattoir> Viper550: the wallpaper looks beautiful btw :)
<the_hammer> where did LjL go?
<the_hammer> !seen LjL
<ubotu> I last saw LjL (n=ljl@62-101-126-215.ip.fastwebnet.it) 4m ago, quiting: Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)
<the_hammer> darn it
<CheeseBurgerMan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Kubuntu-Edgy-Ideas?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=KUB1.png <--- OMG, that's amazing. :)
* OOD downloads that wall
<the_hammer> OOD ya know bout eggdrops?
<Woosta> How do I start synaptic in superuser mode? sudo and it starts, but I can't install anything
<Viper550> Thanks, it's a modification of this one: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=41599
<OOD> the_hammer: no, haven't used it
<the_hammer> darn
<the_hammer> darn darn darn it
<CheeseBurgerMan> Woosta: 'kdesu synaptic'
<Woosta> ahh .. thanks
* Woosta makes an alias
<OOD> modification? that's some amazing modification, if you can even call it that
<the_hammer> i was gonna do desktop share with LjL to see if he could look at my confgi and help me out a bit but my darn router heh so i unplugged it and come back and he gone
<abattoir> Viper550: i'm just curious, you changed the hues in gimp?
<Viper550> No, gThumb
<the_hammer> anyone else here know eggdrops??
<abattoir> oh, ok
<Viper550> gThumb is perfect for simple hue shifts like that
<Woosta> Bah, same errors
<the_hammer> cpk2 u ehre?
<the_hammer> here*
<OOD> the_hammer: what are you trying to do now?
<the_hammer> well to my knowledge my config file is fine but it says its not when i try to run the bot
<Woosta> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Woosta> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<posthuman> ah broken directory
<posthuman> err packages
<posthuman> hmm
<posthuman> do you have the kde repo added as well?
<posthuman> that may be needed
<the_hammer> so trying to see if i can get someone to see desktop share and see what i did wrong
<Woosta> I added repo for amarok 1.4 .. then forced version to use that
<Woosta> When I fix broken, it removes amarok1.4
<the_hammer> Woosta u know eggdrops?
<Woosta> erm .. no
<CheeseBurgerMan> Woosta: Fix it, and then run 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<CheeseBurgerMan> It should install Amarok 1.4
<the_hammer> anyone here know eggdrops?
<the_hammer> im extreamly close to getting mine done
* CheeseBurgerMan doesn't even know what an 'eggdrop' is.
<OOD> it's an irc bot
<the_hammer> added the net added the server added the nicks both owner/bots
<Woosta> the_hammer: surely there's an #eggdrop channl?>
<the_hammer> ill try there i was there earlyer and they laughed at me
<BKaj> why fool with bots when you can talk to real ppl , like us :)
<Woosta> LOL .. If I try to remove amarok, it wants to remove kubuntu desktop too .. who made this mess?
<the_hammer> just to learn/try something new
<eXCeSS> rofl
<OOD> Woosta: that's just a meta package
<OOD> it's 52k in size
<CheeseBurgerMan> Woosta: Try running 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<Woosta> OOD: so I can safely remove it?
<OOD> yes
<OOD> nvm, it's 40k :P
<the_hammer> baaa no ones answering me there
<Viper550> So, think my desktop setup should be the default on Edgy Eft?
<cpk2> the_hammer: use pastebin to paste you config
<SpAwN> why would i have to manualy reinstall the nvidia driver everytime i reboot?.....
* the_hammer wishes LjL would return
<SpAwN> i cant even just modprobe nvidia
<OOD> SpAwN: having nvidia driver problems again?
<the_hammer> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<SpAwN> well there was asome updates the otherday.......then the 1st time i rebooted was today
<SpAwN> b4 alli did was manualy install the driver then it would auto load at the boot
<SpAwN> now it doesnt....
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: If you did an update then the first time you reboot you have to reinstall the drivers
<the_hammer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18322
<SpAwN> i have to either edit the xorg.conf to use vesa....or reinstall the driver.
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: Why not just use the stuff that comes with Ubuntu pre-packaged ?
<Hawkwind> Ewwwwww @ ATI stuff
<OOD> that probably because you upgraded the kernel
<SpAwN> Hawkwind, yea but ive reinstaled the driver 3 times.....rebooted 2 times
<OOD> you'll have to reinstall the kernel module
<SpAwN> OOD, the officail nvida driver used to do that
<SpAwN> ...it did it for me last time
<OOD> XD, man drop the 'official' thing
<the_hammer> well ill be back yet again hooking router back up
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: Why on earth are you reinstalling the drivers that many times and rebooting ?
<Hawkwind> Hey there nixternal
<nixternal> helloooooo!!!!
<SpAwN> Hawkwind, i wa strying to get a game to work....it caused somthing to go wrong and automaticly rebooted itself
<SpAwN> Hawkwind, then i reinstalled the drivers.....tested to see if they auto loaded....they didnt
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: You probably need to just add something to your /etc/modules file
<SpAwN> OOD, realy man the ones in the ubuntu repo give me 13500 fps MAX......the "official" ones give me well over 14300 fps
<ivis> !slax
<ubotu> I know nothing about slax - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<SpAwN> Hawkwind, im hoping
<ryanakca> hmmm... since the kernel upgrade I can't hold backspace and have it backspace, I need to repetedly push it... I also can't push ->, <-  (arrow keys) and have the cursor move... I need to hit it repeatedly..., and my numlock, capslock & scroll lock lights don't work...   And this is all in xorg...
<OOD> glxgears is a bad benchmarking tool
<OOD> don't depend on it too much
<SpAwN> OOD, i dont
<kosh> heh nvidia even has in their driver docs about not using it as a benchmark because it is too simple
<kosh> the benchmark is so simple it does not execise the cards in a realistic way
<ryanakca> SpAwN: what the *****.... with an nvidia radeon 9200 SE... I get 300fps... tops
<SpAwN> OOD, another example i can give is glmatrix screen saver displaying fps.....i get around 32 with repos ones and around 40-42 with the officail
<SpAwN> ryanakca, i have a very nice vid card
<OOD> nvidia radeon?
<SpAwN> ryanakca, nvidia geforce 7800 GT OC from bfgtech
<OOD> where the hell did you get such a hybrid card?
<ryanakca> SpAwN: theres a catch... it's macde by nvidia
<CheeseBurgerMan> rofl
<Woosta> FFS .. this whole thing is just TOO screwy .. so I add the amarok repos .. but there's about a billion dependencies that just *AREN'T AVAILABLE*
<SpAwN> LOL nvida raedon...i didnt catch that
<ryanakca> OOD: I nicked it off my mom's computer... she doesn't use it anymore... and hey, it's better than some of the no-name cards and the i810 I used to use :)
<SpAwN> Hawkwind,  u use nvidia correct?......what line to u have in the /etc/modules file?....i have no nvdia anything in mine
<OOD> ryanakca: i am sad to inform you that no such card exists
<the_hammer> back
<SpAwN> ryanakca, raedon is made by ati....... ati is nvidias arch nemesis
<the_hammer> anyone know eggdrops here i gotta bin for ya to look at if ya can help me out
<ryanakca> OOD... ooops... my bad :)
<OOD> lol
<ryanakca> rofl
<the_hammer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18322
<SpAwN> OOD, do u use nvidia?
<ryanakca> hey... it's late, I'm tired :)
<OOD> SpAwN: yea i have an FX
<SpAwN> OOD, could u pastebin your /etc/modules for me to look at please?
<SpAwN> i have no idea what to put in mine...im assuming a line like "nvidia"
<OOD> all i have is lp and psmouse listed
<OOD> no reference to nvidia whatsoever
<SpAwN> OOD, same here
<ryanakca> well... ati is crap... learned that from experience... :)
<OOD> ryanakca: ati is just as good as ati, the X1900XTX is the best card out atm
<BKaj> hey hey...works for me
<SpAwN> damn....
<SpAwN> personaly i haet  ati
<SpAwN> *hate
<OOD> but their linux support is beyond crap
<ryanakca> yes, ati is as good as ati, because they are ati :)
<OOD> XD
<OOD> meant nvidia
<OOD> lol
<SpAwN> hehe
<ryanakca> lol
<BKaj> gamerz shouldn't be in here
<BKaj> waste of time
<ryanakca> BKaj: ???
<SpAwN> BKaj, yea what?
* BKaj ducks 
* OOD throws uppercut
<posthuman> I play a lot of games with cedega
<posthuman> no problems ;)
* BKaj peeks out 
<ryanakca> BKaj: what are you talking about?
<cpk2> anyone able to help me out with getting swat to work?
<CheeseBurgerMan> I play a lot of...tetris. :)
<cpk2> i cant access localhost:901
<BKaj> just kidding
<ivis> Linux Rocks
<kosh> OOD the ati drivers are not as good as the nvidia ones, if you want to run two cards in a quad head setup and have opengl accel across all 4 screens and have the screens seamless then nvidia is the only option right now
<OOD> kosh: i said ati linux support sucks
<BKaj> needed a reaction, was getting boring in here
<kosh> OOD I have tried to play with the ati driver to get it to do that and it just has not worked
<OOD> i can quote myself if you want
<kosh> OOD that kind of feature doesn't work that well under windows either on the ati cards
<SpAwN> where can i look to see where things are loaded at boot...i wanna find out why the driver isnt being loaded by defalut
<kosh> OOD the ati driver just seems to cover the most general case but misses some massive higher end corner cases the the nvidia drivers handle even under windows
<SpAwN> *default
<Woosta> *sob* .. I added the wrong friggin repos .. now I've added the kubuntu-specific repos, it's working just fine
<Woosta> Gah
<cpk2> nevermind finally found a post with a fix that worked
<OOD> kosh: there's a reason i have an nvidia card ;), but ATi and nVidia are very very clo\se
<Woosta> Oh yay. Now it's crashed
<kosh> I currently have ati cards but my next system will be dual 7950s
<OOD> adept?
<OOD> Woosta, adept crashed?
<Woosta> Nah, amarok 1.4 .. though on second try it worked
<OOD> ah
<OOD> kosh: you're getting quad-sli?
<kosh> well under linux I will be using it for quad head but under windows it will be setup for quad sli for games
<OOD> waste of money in my opinion, DX10 hardware is coming this year
<kosh> then I will replace it sometime after that, however right now there is no better option for a good quad head setup and I need to repalce my current setup in the next month
<OOD> what do you do? quad-screen setup is pretty expensive stuff :)
<kosh> write database software, but more screen realestate means stuff gets done faster
<the_hammer> !pastebit
<ubotu> I know nothing about pastebit - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<the_hammer> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Woosta> Mmmok .. so it's playing audio cds .. but there's no sound... kmix is up ..
<OOD> Woosta: you have cd muted?
<Woosta> Just checked alsamixer and unmuted everything .. now amarok complains that xine can't find any output drivers
<the_hammer> !PASTEBIN
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<cps1966> new kernel crashes machine already
<the_hammer> can someone grab my hostname and ip info for me?
<the_hammer> and msg me with it?
<Woosta> www.whats-my-ip.org iirc
<SpAwN> anyone know where i can check to see where/what is loaded during boot....i want to see if anything related to nvidia is even being loaded....
<cps1966> dmesg should tell you
<Woosta> OK, so I'm getting no sound .. how do I work out why?
<cps1966> lsmod and see if module is loaded for sound card
<Woosta> quite a few .. mmm .. oss
<cps1966> no alsa
<the_hammer> someone tell me how toi get my ip and host name?
<the_hammer> i think my host name is wp.shawcable.net right?
<Woosta> snd_mixer_oss          18688  1 snd_pcm_oss
<Woosta> many lines .. including that one
<cps1966> http://whatismyipaddress.com/
<cps1966> so you have off the wall sound card
<Woosta> intel 7.1
<the_hammer> how do i do host
<the_hammer> pretty sure this is it here wp.shawcable.net?
<the_hammer> i just have to set those to the bot and then figger out how to get central time zone short form letters
<cps1966> http://www.findmyhost.com/
<the_hammer> that didnt help me
<the_hammer> dam im close to having the bot done
<SpAwN> does anyone know what file tells my computer to load the nvidia driver at boot time?
<the_hammer> need my darn host heh
<SpAwN> the_hammer, are u trying to use a eggdrop??
<cps1966> SpAwN:  did you enable it
<SpAwN> cps1966, enable it how?
<SpAwN> cps1966, i manualy installed it....everytime ive done this b4,,,it had auto loaded when i boot
<Woosta> SpAwN: either /etc/X11/xorg.conf or /etc/modules at a guess
<cps1966> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<SpAwN> Woosta, xorg.conf uses nvdia... oog said he had nothing about nvidia in his /etc/modules
<the_hammer> yeah
<the_hammer> kinda
<cps1966> SpAwN:  what wrong with ubuntus nvidia module
<the_hammer> just trying to program it and im seeing through my pastebin my mistakes
<the_hammer> so correcting them
<SpAwN> cps1966, i get better performance with the official one
<the_hammer> i missed my ip and host
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: It's not going to be that noticable though
<the_hammer> got the ip now need my host
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: You really should make life easier on yourself and just use the pre-packaged Ubuntu stuff
<SpAwN> the_hammer, u dont need to edit EVERYTHING in the eggdrop.conf
<the_hammer> wich im sure is wp.shawcable.net
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: I used to install from nvidia.com as well.  But Ubuntu makes it too simple
<the_hammer> well it wont load
<the_hammer> keeps pointin to my config file
<SpAwN> Hawkwind, well i would but the colors are all off in my games when i used the ubuntu one too
<SpAwN> the_hammer, ill save u time....open the eggdrop.conf file and look for the wor "die" there are 2 lines u need to edit out.....its to trick ppl from not editing the eggdrops b4 starting them
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: Seems noone else has that issue.  I'd seriously give up on what you're trying to do and take the easy way
<SpAwN> Hawkwind, well i play alot of enemy territory...which i noticed a decent difference in colors/performance
<cps1966> then your card is going bad
<SpAwN> cps1966, noep.....checked it and cleaned it like 2 weeks ago
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: Then that's NOT a driver issue.  That's a card issue
<SpAwN> cps1966, and its a new card...less then 6 mo old
<SpAwN> Hawkwind, how so.......i use officail driver and have no problems with games
<SpAwN> i dont use themm....i do
<cps1966> SpAwN:  that dont make it good
<SpAwN> that doesnt suggest hardware issue to me
<Woosta> Does *anyone* know anything about sound?
<cps1966> the two drivers are the same
<SpAwN> ive been told 3 milion times in this chan to use the ubuntu ones........but im telling you from MY experiences that i get better performance from the official ones
<fiyawerx> Woosta: whats the prob?
<Woosta> I've got none :)
<Woosta> OSS modules in lsmod
<Woosta> Nothing else happening
<the_hammer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18326
<Woosta> Normaly it just works .. this computer .. nada
<SpAwN> ive tried both driver in diff situations/games/setups....and the officail ones come out on top everytime.......again i am telling from MY expericnces
<fiyawerx> i think crimsun may be the one you want for that one
<the_hammer> spawn check out that bin i posted
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: Yet you can't get the official drivers to work now.  I think that should tell you something
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: Or atleast you can't get them to stay loaded
<SpAwN> the_hammer, i will glance at it...i realy dont have time to trouble shoot a eggdrop for u...they are very well documented
<SpAwN> Hawkwind, they work now...they just wont load....
<SpAwN> *load at boot time
<the_hammer> im extreamly close to being done
<the_hammer> im just over looking something i just know it
<SpAwN> die.
<SpAwN> put # b4 die
<cpk2> the_hammer: try doing undernet.org
<cps1966> there is no module.preload inhere
<SpAwN> other then that....it would require me to go over your whole eggdrop.conf...whcih is to long
<cpk2> and i think the first line needs to be uncommented
<the_hammer> ok did that
<cps1966> read the damn readme
<cpk2> ^^ that too
<the_hammer> what first line?
<cps1966> thats why noone learns here
<justheatingup> hi
<Hawkwind> This whole eggdrop thing really has nothing to do with Kubuntu.  Why it continues to be discussed here is beyond me
<justheatingup> i need some help
<Hawkwind> It really should be taken somewhere else, like #Kubuntu-OffTopic or something since you obvsiously can't read the file and understand it
<justheatingup> i have an issue with my laptop
<cpk2> normally the first line is the one labelled 001
<Hawkwind> It takes 5 minutes to setup an eggdrop, yet you've been doing this for 4+ hours
<dan_> whats up
<shawn_> hello konqueror seems to believe I'm in the UK instead of canada it seems so it is bringing me to the www.google.co.uk when i use the google search box instead of .ca
<dan_> thats cool
<dan_> lol
<justheatingup> dan:  if i walk away for 5 minutes
<the_hammer> ya well im also mentally challanged
<Woosta> I'd say that's google using GeoIP ..
<justheatingup> i come back to a logon screen
<dan_> crazy
<dan_> sorry man i'm still learning all this shit too
<Hawkwind> dan_: Easy on the language please
<the_hammer> #! /home/oem/eggdrop <--this is 1st line
<dan_> oh sorry
<justheatingup> yeah im a neub too
<shawn_> firefox brings me to .ca like it should
<the_hammer> is that the 1st line ya talkin about to leave blank?
<justheatingup> i just don't quite understand why it kicks me out
<Hawkwind> the_hammer: Seriously, please take the eggdrop somewhere else so that it's not interfering with the people that need help with Kubuntu
<the_hammer> ok
<justheatingup> hawkwind i could us some of that help ;)
<Hawkwind> LOL he didn't have to leave here all together
<dan_> hey does anyone know if there is a way to uninstall programs after you've installed them
<dan_> and i dont mean debian packages
<Hawkwind> dan_: apt-get remove ?
<dan_> no
<Hawkwind> dan_: What kind of packages ?
<cps1966> maybe he went to #eggdrop
<cpk2> delete them
<dan_> i'm not just gonna delete them
<shawn_> make uninstall doesn't that work sometimes
<SpAwN> dan_, if u installed from source u can use make uninstall
<Hawkwind> cps1966: That wouldn't be obvious would it ?
<justheatingup> hawk do you know why I can't leave my laptop for more than 5 minutes
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: Not always
<dan_> oh ok
<dan_> i'll try that
<dan_> thanx
<SpAwN> Hawkwind, most the time u can.....
<dan_> well i'll try it for now
<dan_> if it doesnt work, i'll be back
<Hawkwind> Majority of the time things don't have a make uninstall script
<SpAwN> worth telling him to try it.
<ironfroggy> is it possible to tell if a machine has additional IDE connectors internally without looking?
<Hawkwind> dan_: If it doesn't work, then just delete the directories/files it made
<kosh> check the specs online for the machine
<cpk2> if you know the model of the motherboard
<justheatingup> spawn how about you why do i get a login screen after a few minutes?
<cpk2> or if you buy a pci card with ide connectors
<dan_> just deleting the dirs wont hurt anything?
<Hawkwind> justheatingup: Is the system overheating maybe ?
<cps1966> if there not shared
<SpAwN> justheatingup, no clue i dont have kubuntu on a laptop..its gotta be a power saver or somtiing
<dan_> so i'm going to have to search my whole hard drive to find all the files is what you are saying hawkwind
<Hawkwind> justheatingup: Have you run memtest to see if your RAM is bad ?  Let it run for as long as possible.  12 - 16 hours preferably
<justheatingup> its fine if i'm on it
<Hawkwind> dan_: Yep.  That's why you should NOT compile things on a deb based system
<dan_> lol
<justheatingup> if i walk away, the screen goes black and back to the logon screen
<dan_> well that sucks but whatever
<dan_> i dont mind
<dan_> thank you very much
<dan_> cya
<kosh> Hawkwind: actually you should not compile stuff unless you know what you are doing for any system
<dan_> hey i know what i'm doing half way
<kosh> Hawkwind: I compile software all the time on my debian based systems
<cps1966> kosh:  he knows what hes doing
<justheatingup> can anyone  point me in a better direction
<dan_> i can install and compile and all that good stuff
<kosh> dan_: then why is the stuff spread all over?
<kosh> dan_: why is it hard to remove?
<dan_> come on man i'm still learning, you dont have to be a jerk
<Hawkwind> kosh: True.  And by the sounds of it, he doesn't know what he's doing :P
<cps1966> make uninstall is very simple
<ironfroggy> is it possible to connect a laptop harddrive to a desktop?
<kosh> dan_: I am not trying to be a jerk
<justheatingup> dan what's your issue?
<justheatingup> i'm coming from gentoo
<cps1966> ironfroggy:  if you have adaptor like i have
<dan_> well i'm just looking for answers and this guy is making me seem like an idiot
<justheatingup> so compile is all i ever did ;)
<dan_> man i must be hungry
<kosh> dan_: I am trying to point out that there is more to compiling software and hooking it into any system then just being able to type the compile commands
<kosh> dan_: none of this stuff is easy and not knowing how to do it correctly is not a problem so long as you are aware of your own skills
<justheatingup> dan: what were you compiling?
<dan_> ok well thank you for the insight
<ironfroggy> cps1966: is it completely necessary? i mean, it seems to fit an IDE ribbon..
<dan_> i know its not easy thats why i'm here
<ironfroggy> cps1966: im just trying to find out of its any good, before i try to open up my laptop.
<cps1966> what laptop drive that fits 40 pin connector
<cps1966> i doubt that
<ironfroggy> cps1966: umm the one in my hand? its just an ATA/IDE harddrive, but small.
<dan_> well thanx anyways i'll come back when i know what i'm talking about
<cps1966> you better take a closert look
<ironfroggy> cps1966: at what, exactly?
<justheatingup> dan_
<ironfroggy> i mean, thats what it is.
<ironfroggy> it has a label saying so and everything.
<justheatingup> don't let it get to you
<cps1966> the pins are very close and more than forty
<justheatingup> I can offer some support if you are compiling
<ironfroggy> cps1966: not on this. like i said: ATA/IDE
<JRH3K5> You know what's frustrating?
<dan_> well dude, i'm not just some kid that doesnt know what i'm talking about
<JRH3K5> Spending 4 days setting up a streaming server, only to find that your work has blocked streams.
<justheatingup> don_: i hear yeah
<JRH3K5> >:(
<dan_> i've had a computer for 20 years
<JRH3K5> The same computer?
<kosh> dan_: you are taking what I said far too personally
<justheatingup> Dan: what seems to be the issue?
<cps1966> dan_:  22 here
<dan_> yeah i installed linux on a commodore 64
<dan_> ok i'm sorry kosh
<JRH3K5> Hardcore.
<dan_> just a little uptight today
<dan_> i didnt really install linux on a commodore, that was a joke
<kosh> dan_: look at the package checkinstall
<dan_> ok
<JRH3K5> I know that.
<JRH3K5> Now.
<dan_> oh lol
<cpk2> justheatingup: he wanted a way to install programs he compiled other than just deleting the dirs
<ironfroggy> ok so how about finding out if my laptop has room for a second harddrive in it before i actually open it up? is there anything i can query to find out?
<cpk2> err uninstall*
<kosh> I wonder if there are any laptops that have room for a second drive
<JRH3K5> ironfroggy - your manufacturer's website should have documentation
<dan_> dude i wouldnt open my laptop
<cpk2> kosh: the really big ones
<kosh> heh I would open a laptop up
<kosh> and have
<JRH3K5> There's probably at least one.
<dan_> not if you were him
<cps1966> so have i
<cpk2> i opened mine...
<ironfroggy> kosh: acer has a new laptop that comes standard with 2 disk RAID.
<kosh> it is not any worse then opening up a desktop computer
<dan_> i guess i've never had one so i dont know
<JRH3K5> ironfroggy:  not a common feature, though.
<JRH3K5> But contact your manufacturer.
<ironfroggy> of course not
<kosh> ironfroggy: my point is that laptops that can support more then one hard drive probably make up less then .001% of laptops
<JRH3K5> IF your laptop has the capability, they should be able to direct you to an authorized PC store to do the work for you
<dan_> you know i have to say i'm glad there are more people like you guys
<JRH3K5> Comedic relief?
<ironfroggy> JRH3K5: not paying someone else to toss in a new harddrive for me
<dan_> most of the people nowadays own a computer and think they know everything
<JRH3K5> Or actual helpful assistance?
<derekS> where can i find the min specs for xubuntu
<dan_> no really
<dan_> i'm serious
<JRH3K5> ironfroggy:  okay.  I wasn't sure of what your level of skills were.  I was erring on the side of caution.
<dan_> i'm from the old school generation, back when 20 mb hard drive was huge
<dan_> nobody cared then
<JRH3K5> I played Wheel of Fortune on a Commodore 64.
<cps1966> dan same here
<JRH3K5> Does that make me old-school?
<dan_> now everybody wants to chat and check e-mail
<ironfroggy> JRH3K5: i work on my hardware all the time, but ive never had a laptop open. dont know what to expect, i suppose.
<dan_> me too ironfroggy
<JRH3K5> Same here; that's why I'd say take it to the authorized tech store.
<dan_> thats a good idea
<JRH3K5> They know what they're doing, and, if they screw something up, you can get some compensation.
<dan_> maybe you can ask to watch them do it
<JRH3K5> dan likes to watch.
<dan_> lol
<cps1966> me too
<ironfroggy> maybe i should just get a usb hdd instead.
<dan_> there is nothing like taking a hard drive out of a computer and putting it back in
<dan_> computer nerd humor
<dan_> i love it
<cps1966> make sure i'm getting my monets worth
<JRH3K5> I'd say go USB
<dan_> well anyways thanx guys
<JRH3K5> That way, you can easily transfer files between your laptop & other computers
<dan_> i'll be back
<dan_> latre
<JRH3K5> Seagate has a nice 8 GB puck-sized portal HDD
<ironfroggy> 160 gig usb drive is less than 150 now. crazy
<JRH3K5> *portable
<JRH3K5> I've been wanting to get one for myself for some time now.
<JRH3K5> Instead, I spent all my money on a new computer. :/
<cps1966> ironfroggy:  how old is that thing
<ironfroggy> cps1966: what my laptop? its pretty new, why?
<cps1966> pretty new is 1995 to me
<ironfroggy> more like 2005
<cps1966> mine has 720MB drive in it
<ironfroggy> well aint you special
<JRH3K5> What OS fits on that?
<ironfroggy> im trying to dual boot for the time being
<cps1966> dsl
<JRH3K5> ...what two OS's fit on that?
<JRH3K5> 3.1 and DOS?
<ironfroggy> and right now kubuntu is stuck in about 2 gigs...
<cps1966> 95 and dsl will fit
<ironfroggy> oh.. MB.. thought you said GB
<JRH3K5> o_o
<JRH3K5> I'd like to have a laptop with a 720GB HD
<cps1966> hehe
<posthuman> did you say 720mb harddrive?/
<posthuman> talk about time to upgrade
<cps1966> yes i did
<cps1966> for what
<posthuman> obvious reasons?
<posthuman> ;)
<cps1966> why cause your not happy
<ironfroggy> i cant seem to get my ext3 partition moved now that ive shrunk my ntfs partition to make room for it...
<ironfroggy> isnt that supposed to be doable?
<nrdb> I have just installed skype I would like to test it is there anyone here that would like to chat?
<Hawkwind> nrdb: Probably people in #Skype that would help test it with you
<nrdb> Hawkwind: didn't know about that one
<nrdb> Hawkwind: there appears to be nobody in #Skype or #skype
<cps1966> my skype works ok
<Woosta> Anyone know why alsa-utils doesn't come with alsaconf, even though it's in the README?
<eXCeSS> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<andrew_> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<andrew_> !wpa2
<cps1966> !wan
<ubotu> I know nothing about wan - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cps1966> !won
<ubotu> I know nothing about won - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<awe6> Anyone with experience running gnome-pilot (a gtk program) on Kubuntu?
<lkukacc> j reggelt
<SpAwN> well i uninstalled the officail driver and used this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia to install the one from ubuntu but now when i use the nvidia driver and restart x it doesnt work
<SpAwN> it just stays at the blue kubuntu logo
<soldier> hi
<soldier> anyway i can install ubuntu desktop on kubuntu?
<soldier> is it apt-get install ubuntu desktop?
<abattoir> soldier: 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<Woosta> I'm having all sort of problems running a configure script .. I've installed gcc, but I'm guessing I'm missing something else
<soldier> thank you
<Woosta>  /usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory
<abattoir> Woosta: try install build-essential
<abattoir> !info build-essential
<Woosta> ahh .. ta
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In repository main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<abattoir> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<SpAwN> yea i get it installed from the repos....use the command sudo nvidia-glx-config enable .....edit the xorg.conf to use the nvidia driver....i even tried modprobe nvidia....which didnt return any errors....i then hit ctrl alt backspace.......and it just sits at the kubuntu logo screen.....i have to use ctrl alt f1 and re edit the xorg.conf to use the vesa driver........can anyone help get it working....
<the_hammer> someone in here earlyer said something bout adding something to the line where it says die in the bot
<the_hammer> what was i to add again?
<Hawkwind> LOL
<Hawkwind> the_hammer: #
<the_hammer> ok
<Hawkwind> the_hammer: If you read the file it tells you that
<Hawkwind> It tells you you have to do it in 2 different places.  Seriously, read the file as it tells you EVERYTHING you need to know
<SpAwN> the_hammer, eggdrops are very well documented......
<posthuman> spawn, did you fix your nvidia problem?
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: He's been working on this for about 6+ hours now.  Not really the channel for it either
<SpAwN> posthuman, negadive
<SpAwN> im now trying the suggested way and its not working
<posthuman> have you tried downloading the drivers from the nvidia website?  Really easy to install... simply un tar it, and kill xserver, run the script
<posthuman> I had to do that as well
<SpAwN> posthuman, thats waht i was doing
<posthuman> really?
<posthuman> odd..
<the_hammer> spawn can i send u my config?
<SpAwN> posthuman, but for som reason everytime i reboot they dont get loaded...and i cant just modprove it....i have to manualy reinstall evertyime
<SpAwN> the_hammer, no
<SpAwN> the_hammer, i dont have time to help u with a eggdrop...i got prolems of my own
<knapper> Anyone here have a mx310?
<the_hammer> ok
<SpAwN> the_hammer, google
<SpAwN> the_hammer, egghelp.org
<the_hammer> you have 1?
<posthuman> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<the_hammer> an egg?
<posthuman> that will re-create your xorg.conf
<posthuman> i'd try that, and then change the driver to nvidia
<posthuman> maybe something bad in the file?
<posthuman> I really dont know
<SpAwN> the_hammer, i have run very many bots............
<SpAwN> posthuman, i will try that.........
<the_hammer> thinkin if i had 1 that works to look at id have a better idea to what im doign wrong
<SpAwN> posthuman, yea i had made sure nvidia driver was being used
<the_hammer> im mentally challanged :(
<SpAwN> the_hammer, that sucks :P
<the_hammer> ppl say it takes 5 mins and it taook me all day and i still aint done
<the_hammer> took*
<pivo> how fix "BROKEN TRANSLATION" in amaroK?
<the_hammer> ive put me as owner and HammersBot as bot
<the_hammer> added the irc net and channels
<the_hammer> added the time zone
<the_hammer> telnet port, etc i think needs work
<the_hammer> but unsure
<the_hammer> wish when i try to conenct it would specify the exact lines needed to be fixed
<the_hammer> make life sooooooooooooooooooo much easyer
<the_hammer> but apperently life aint like that heh
<SpAwN> brb gonna try to restart x after trying what posthuman said
<posthuman> kk
<the_hammer> thank god i was smart enough to save the bin i pasted earlyer of my config or id really be messed up
<the_hammer> after redoing it 4 times i got smart and made a copy of my work to desktop :)
<unix_infidel> the_hammer: try backing up anything that's sensitive necessary.
<the_hammer> now ill never lose what i got
<unix_infidel> sensitive / necessary.
<unix_infidel> much smarter than copying ONE file to the desktop.
<the_hammer> learned that the hard way lol
<unix_infidel> you're in linux now, act like it :)
<pivo> Guy's "BROKEN TRANSLATION" in amaroK was kill me... help me fix it, pls...
<the_hammer> wb
<posthuman> any luck?
<SpAwN> posthuman, yes and no....
<SpAwN> i restarted x nothing...........
<SpAwN> i then rebooted the computer and its working  ow
<SpAwN> ....so its good
<SpAwN> thanks
<SpAwN> +D
<posthuman> cool
<posthuman> :)
<posthuman> good to here
<SpAwN> *=D
<the_hammer> ^THE_HAMMER^ is owner and looking at this here set notify-newusers "$owner" should i put ^THE_HAMMER^ there insted of owner?
<the_hammer> wb cp
<SpAwN> the_hammer, man........goto egghelp.org and READ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! or maby try a amore appropriate channel...ie #eggdrop
<the_hammer> i been to them egg help rooms no one answers me
<SpAwN> well go READ
<the_hammer> i have been all day
<SpAwN> there are thousands of walk throughs out there
<posthuman> wtf is eggdrop
<posthuman> heh
<the_hammer> 90 % talk about hooking upto a shell
<the_hammer> havent found to many that dont
<cpk2> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<SpAwN> posthuman, seriously?
<posthuman> !eggdrop
<ubotu> I know nothing about eggdrop - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<posthuman> absolutely serious
<posthuman> :D
<the_hammer> egg drop is just a stupid bot thats a pain in the arse to setup and ya can run them on irc
<posthuman> ah
<the_hammer> :)
<cps1966> irc bots are banned here ya know
<the_hammer> yup but not on other nets
<cps1966> 90% of them you get banned from freenode for good
<SpAwN> posthuman, its a irc bot that is writeen is c and is has lots of addon scripts written in tcl
<SpAwN> ...wireless kinda shat out on me
<cps1966> something for kids to play with
<SpAwN> well they can be quite usefull as there are thousands of add on scripts...............as i cant write code myself so.....i use whats availible
<the_hammer> ya thats "IF" ya can get it to run lol
<the_hammer> wich i cant not yet anyway
<the_hammer> make ya a deal help me get er running and ill leave ya alone :)
<the_hammer> ahh i tried
<SpAwN> the_hammer, if u pastebin what it says when u try and run it i may be able to help u real quick...i am not abou tto get into it...but if i know the error i may know the prob..........
<SpAwN> but the_hammer be aware this is the WRONG channel.......im just helping cuz ive been in your shoes and it blows......................so
<the_hammer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18338
<lmosher> I -just- installed kubuntu and I'm not such a huge fan of konqueror. I've extracted firefox 1.5, but when I run ./firefox-bin I get an error. Any tips?
<SpAwN> the_hammer, thats not what i asked to see.........i need the output of when u run the eggdrop
<the_hammer> ohhh
<SpAwN> lmosher, use apt-get to install it
<SpAwN> lmosher, sudo apt-get install firefox should work
<unix_infidel> firefox ships with ubuntu.
<unix_infidel> and kubuntu
<unix_infidel> iirc.
<the_hammer>  * Please make sure you edit your config file completely
<Hawkwind> You have to enable universe/multiverse to get firefox
<SpAwN> omg the_hammer k u need to LISTEN that error is a dead give away..........u DID NOT REMOVE WHAT I TOLD U
<lmosher> Hawkwind: Can you explain what you mean by that?
<abattoir> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.4-0ubuntu6.06 (dapper), package size 7725 kB, installed size 22888 kB
<abattoir> Hawkwind: it is in main...
<the_hammer> i put # in front of die
<Hawkwind> It's in main.....
<Hawkwind> Heh I just did apt-cache policy to find out :P
<SpAwN> the_hammer, if u had listened u woul dknow there is more then one
<abattoir> ubotu is faster and more convenient :P
<the_hammer> i did it to all of them
<SpAwN> the_hammer, thats all im gonna help u with...u realy need to pay more attention
<the_hammer> i used find and then i replaced soon as i seen it
<lmosher> Is there a graphical front-end to apt-get (like yumex for yum)?
<abattoir> lmosher: adept
<lmosher> Ah, ok ty
<SpAwN> the_hammer, well u obviously didnt that error ONLY happens when u dont do that..........so
<SuperPerroFlashi> whoaaaa... lotta people
<Hawkwind> the_hammer: Not to be rude, but you've been told all day that this is NOT the best channel since it's NOT Kubuntu related
<abattoir> lmosher: KMenu->System->Package Manager
<SpAwN> wel i am gonna go play some et
<lmosher> ty
<lmosher> Actually I ran adept to get updates, but I didn't see a way to install. Perhaps that will be obvious when the updates are done :)
<lmosher> to clarify, I didn't see an option to install new packages.. only list and then apply the available updates. I'm sure once it's finished it'll be clear how to install new packages.
<the_hammer> says die 4 times
<the_hammer> and i put # in front of them
<Hawkwind> the_hammer: Are you paying attention to what we are saying ?
<the_hammer> ok im sorry
<MaxQ-Zeppelinian> comanse a besos esta noche, total nadie lo va notar....
<Hawkwind> MaxQ-Zeppelinian: English ?
<the_hammer> what about kubuntu off topic room?
<Hawkwind> the_hammer: #Eggdrop  and be patient and wait
<ivis> Help i remove gnome toolbar how to enable it plz help meeeee
<MaxQ-Zeppelinian> sure...
<abattoir> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<MaxQ-Zeppelinian> thanx for the tip
<Hawkwind> ivis: You mean gnome-panel ?
<ivis> yes
<Hawkwind> ivis: In a terminal type: gnome-panel
<ivis> error
<ivis> gnome panel alredy runing
<ivis> but i got only one panel
<Hawkwind> ivis: killall gnome-panel
<MaxQ-Zeppelinian> hey... can you remove the GnomeBar?
<ivis> when i minimaze windows i dont see
<knapper> How do I get xmodmap to load automatically on boot in KDE?
<Hawkwind> ivis: Then run gnome-panel again
<Hawkwind> ivis: I know nothing about Gnome so you might have better luck in #Ubuntu since it uses Gnome
<knapper> Anyone know?
<knapper> :/
<cpk2> anyone have any experience on setting up samba shares?
<MaxQ-Zeppelinian> sorry, not me
<knapper> cpk2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605&highlight=samba        <--- helped me alot
<lmosher> knapper: I could be off, but I believe you can place a link in ~.kde/Autostart
<cpk2> knapper: i already did all that =\
<cpk2> exact walkthrough
<lmosher> knapper: Alternativly, you could edit /usr/bin/startkde...
<knapper> lmosher: thanks
<lmosher> I'm trying to play a shoutcast stream w/ amarok, but getting no output. I'm assuming I need to install a -mp3 package?
<ChefWill> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ChefWill> ^^ :)
<the_hammer> whats your off topic chan
<the_hammer> !off topic
<ubotu> I know nothing about off topic - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<abattoir> the_hammer: #kubuntu-offtopic
<abattoir> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<knapper> lmosher: Can you give me a rundown on how to place it in kdestart
<knapper> lmosher: cause putting it in autostart didn't work
<knapper> :/
<Healot> damn ubuntuans ban onion routers
<lmosher> knapper: hrm there's got to be a way to run commands w/out manually editing startkde (that's just a little extream)
<knapper> that shift + backspace bug is about to make me kill myself
<knapper> Nope, still didn't
<MaxQ-Zeppelinian> i actually got a bit worried
<knapper> What is the equivalent to gnome sessions
<knapper> for kde
<MaxQ-Zeppelinian> what's a gnome?
<MaxQ-Zeppelinian> (hahaha)
<Healot> $  /etc/init.d/kdm start|restart|stop
<lmosher> knapper: according to the documents, files located in the Autostart folder have to be executable scripts
<lmosher> knapper: So just create a text file that does like "yourbinaryfile &" and then chmod it +x and you should be OK
<knapper> lmosher I did a+x .Xmodmap
<knapper> still no dice
<lmosher> what is .Xmodmap?
<knapper> xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 4 5 8 9 6 7 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 31 32"
<knapper> executing that command in term makes my mouse work
<lmosher> ah ok so it's just a text file w/ that command?
<knapper> yea
<lmosher> try naming it without the . in front?
<knapper> ok
<lmosher> like just call it /home/knapper/.kde/Autostart/startffsplease
<lmosher> or something ;)
<knapper> lol
<ivis> Please help what is this problem dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem ?
<knapper> ok here we go
<lmosher> good luck
<knapper> OH and do you know how I can fix this *bleep* Shift + Backspace bug in XGL?
<knapper> off the top of your head
<cpk2> ivis: you should probably do what it tells you
<lmosher> no idea, this is literally my first hour using kubunu. All my exp is in fluxbox on FC :P
<ivis> i do
<knapper> nvm found it
<ivis> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<cpk2> ivis: "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Healot> prefix with "sudo"
<lmosher> btw, if this was FC I would use the livna repos to get the -mp3 codecs I need. Adept doesn't show the required "ugly" gstreamer plugins - where can I find these packages?
<ivis> ohhh
<Healot> !find gstreamer
<ubotu> Found: gstreamer0.10-alsa, gstreamer0.10-doc, gstreamer0.10-esd, gstreamer0.10-gnomevfs, gstreamer0.10-plugins-base (and 82 others)
<ivis> Thanks guys ;)
<knapper> By the blood of virgins, this better work... or else
<knapper> brb
<Healot> !find gstreamer0.10-ugly
<ubotu> No packages matching 'gstreamer0.10-ugly' could be found
<Healot> !find gstreamer0.10-mad
<ubotu> No packages matching 'gstreamer0.10-mad' could be found
<lmosher> !find gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<ubotu> Found: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-dbg, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-doc, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<lmosher> Ok, so it found it. How does this help? :)
<RawSewage> I need Audacity help please
<knapper> OH MY LORD
<knapper> MY BUTTONS WORK
<knapper> YAY REJOICE
<RawSewage> How do I install more Nyquist Plugins
<Healot> !info gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<ubotu> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly: GStreamer plugins from the "ugly" set. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.10.3-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 176 kB, installed size 484 kB
<RawSewage> I pasted the Nyquist plugins into the plug-ins directors of Audacity
<RawSewage> but theyre not showing up when I start audacity
<knapper> lmosher: tnx for your help. PS it wasn't working because I forgot to put #!/bin/bash at the top
<knapper> :S
<MaxQ-Zeppelinian> hahahahaaaaaaa
<lmosher> knapper: ahh hehe :P that'll getcha every time :)
<MaxQ-Zeppelinian> happens very often
<lmosher> Healot: Ok how do I enable the universe repository?
<knapper> tnx tnx tnx, this has been a problem ive been trying to figure out for more than a few weeks
<MaxQ-Zeppelinian> like looking for the glasses you're holding
<knapper> Now I can go shower
<knapper> ^_^
<MaxQ-Zeppelinian> have a happy shower
<lmosher> in Adept I've gone and enabled the "universe" repo, but I still don't see the gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly package. What am i dong wrong?
<SpAwN> lmosher, did u add the multiverse one too?
<SpAwN> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MaxQ-Zeppelinian> why don0't you check in 'apt-get.org' for other reps with the pkg?
<SpAwN> lmosher, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<lmosher> SpAwN: hrm I don't see one in there by default
<lmosher> ahh that last link will help, ty :)
<SpAwN> lmosher, np............just follow that one step by step  and u should be good
<MaxQ-Zeppelinian> welcome, test
<MaxQ-Zeppelinian> hahaha
<test> Hello again. Can I get some samba help?
<ChefWill> anyone know how to change what programs are loaded on the saved session?
<cpk2> test i have been agonizing over samba all day =)
<test> i think my question is rather easy
<SpAwN> anyone know why my alsamixer settings arnt being save...ive used the command "sudo alsactl store 0" that will supposedly store the settings.....but last reboot i had to redo the settings
<cpk2> well no one will ever know until you ask it
<test> i just need to know how to set the username and password so i can access my samba shares from a windows computer
<_rince_> mrgn
<cpk2> test: smbpasswd -L -a username
<SpAwN> test, i havent used samba in awhile....but if u set the security level to like default or standard or somthing u woul dbe able to just browse it without inputting username/pass
<cpk2> smbpasswd -L -e username
<test> cpk2: What does that do?
<user_> hello World
<user_> am new  to kubuntu
<Healot> yes user_
<user_> where do i start
<test> SpAwN: I tried setting everything to default and no go.
<SpAwN> test, ....sorry i couldnt help more...but i had the same issue....i ended up manualy editing  a samba config file...and had to change the security level or somthing like that
<test> cpk2: smbpasswd generates all kinds of panic messages
<SpAwN> test, buts its been a while and i forget
<cpk2> test: first one sets the username password second one enables username
<cpk2> sudo it
<Steven_M> hi all
<test> cpk2: So which one is the password? They both say username?
<test> Steven_M: Hiya
<test> cpk2: oh okay i get it
<Steven_M> what version of X11 is installed from the Dapper LTS desktop cd?
<abattoir> !info xserver-xorg
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In repository main, is optional. Version 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 (dapper), package size 98 kB, installed size 344 kB
<abattoir> Steven_M: ^^^^^^
<Cornellius> Steven_M: 7
<Cornellius> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Cornellius> !x11
<Steven_M> how do I find out what version I have now?
<test> SpAwN: Thanks for trying to help and cpk2 thank you for your help too.
<the_hammer> cp tried to msg ya but think it didnt work
<abattoir> Steven_M: 'sudo apt-cache policy xserver-xorg'
<lmosher> What is the standard proceedure to get java working?
<SpAwN> lmosher, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<Healot> download the jdk/jre?
<SpAwN> lmosher, use cli to instal java
<lmosher> cli?
<SpAwN> command line
<cpk2> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<SpAwN> adept wont install that java right
<lmosher> can I just download/install the RPM like I would in fedora?
<SpAwN> lmosher, trust me
<MaxQ-Zeppelinian> see ya, guys
<MaxQ-Zeppelinian> pleased to meet u
<SpAwN> lmosher, run the command i gave you
<MaxQ-Zeppelinian> ciao
<cpk2> test: did it work?
<lmosher> hrm so there's a difference between installing that w/ adept than the actual apt-get command? hrm
<drew3> Hi all, if I switch from Mandriva to Kubuntu, Both KDE, Is there a good chance of saving most of my KDE settings?
<SpAwN> lmosher, after u install the java use this command "sudo update-alternatives --config java" to select what one ot use...u wan to select the sun java one
<SpAwN> lmosher, exactly right.....adept doesnt handle the         questions java asks u
<lmosher> SpAwN: Damn sun and their license agreement, eh?
<SpAwN> where as in cli u can manualy select it
<SpAwN> lmosher, bingo
<SpAwN> :P
<cpk2> SpAwN: i saw in the wiki there is some command to run that fixes that
<cpk2> SpAwN: but i read it too late and broke my package =\ thankfully it was pretty easy to fix
<SpAwN> cpk2, i wasnt aware of one...but hey why not just use one simpl command
<lmosher> SpAwN: "update-alternatives" isn't a command? did you mean sudo apt-get.. etc?
<SpAwN> but lmosher make sure u select sun java from the second command i gave you
<lmosher> nevermined I typed alternative, not alternatives
<SpAwN> lmosher, step 1 run "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin" step 2 run "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<lmosher> ok, last question about that java I just installed: where the javaplugin .so?
<SpAwN> Healot, any reason why ya ctcp pingin me???
<SpAwN> lmosher, that one i dont know
<SpAwN> well im gonna go and get command and conqueror to work
<lmosher> hrm anyone use firefox w/ kubuntu and know how to get the java plugin working?
<lmosher> I know where the plugin file goes for firefox, but now where the plugin file is located when installing java thru apt-get vs. the RPM method. With rpm it's in /usr/java... but that dir doesn't exist.
<Steven_M> Cornellius: the version my terminal said corresponses to the version stated in the channel, but I can remember updating  some x11 stuff
<cpk2> !javaplugin
<ubotu> I know nothing about javaplugin - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cpk2> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<cpk2> apt-get sun-java5-plugin
<lmosher> cpk2: "no installation candidate"
<lmosher> am I missinga repo?
<will___> hey guys
<the_hammer> hi will
<will___> steven_m: you're not from Idaho are you?
<Steven_M> will___: afraid not.
<will___> Steven_M: k.  just have a friend from here with same first and last initial
<will___> Steven_M: does anyone know how to get all of the function keys on my dell laptop keyboard to work with linux?
<will___> its not a necessity, but it would be nice
<Steven_M> will___: sory for the confussion :)
<will___> the_hammer: do you know how to enable the function keys on my laptop?
<the_hammer> nope
<will___> the_hammer: some work, but the wifi on/off and the volume up/down/mute don't work
<the_hammer> ive never delt with laptop
<will___> k
<lmosher> What's the package name for a working flash player and firefox plugin?
<will___> no worries
<cpk2> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cpk2> !sun-java5-plugin
<ubotu> I know nothing about sun-java5-plugin - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cpk2> lmosher: the wiki says sun-java5-plugin should work if you have 6.06
<cpk2> i guess check that you have multiverse and universe
<lmosher> cpk2: I got java working, i'm now trying to get flash working :0
<Lamington> I dont supposed anyone has installed X2:TheThreat on kubuntu ? I'm getting a really bad framerate
<cpk2> lmosher: flashplugin-nonfree
<lmosher> cpk2: I can't find that one. Closest I se is libflash-mozplugin and libflash-swfplayer... however both of those completely kill firefox...
<lmosher> I saw flashplugin-nonfree as the suggested package, but it wasn't for 6.06
<cpk2> lmosher: are you using konquerer?
<lmosher> cpk2: firefox
<cpk2> and flashplugin-nonfree should be for 6.06
<lmosher> I don't see it anywhere in adept and I have uni/multiverse repos enabled. is there a flash repo? If I recall I had to use a separate flash repo when I used yum
<noiesmo> lmosher, thats od its there for me when i do apt-cache search flash
<SpAwN> the_hammer, please dont msg me asking for help...hounestly i have told you your exact problem........if u can fix what i told u to....there is not a chance in hell u will be able to use a eggdrop....it will be WAY to advanced for you
<SpAwN> *can=cant
<cpk2> lmosher: try "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<lmosher> You don't believe it's not there? lol
<Generic> This error keeps popping up when i install various apps
<Generic> ** (process:6259): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<lmosher> "couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree"
<Healot> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<cpk2> lmosher: sudo apt-get update
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386)
<noiesmo> lmosher, I am in aussie and use aussie repos and its there
<Healot> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<SpAwN> lmosher, u added those online sources?
<nrdb> I just install the kubuntu livecd onto a spare partition, it isn't booting it hangs then locks up on "loading file to boot".
<lmosher> I think i followed the multiverse instructions. You click the right click the two "universe" reos, change to "enable". Then you double-click and add the word "multiverse" correct?
<lmosher> I followed the instructions, I think. that's what I did, anyway
<cpk2> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<SpAwN> lmosher, yes....did u refresh it after?
<lmosher> yep
<SpAwN> how many packs are availible?
<lmosher> hrm I have no idea but it keeps hanging at 99%
<Healot> lmosher: wrong repos... enable the "dapper" repos, not the "dapper-backport" repos...
<SpAwN> lmosher, what hangs?
<lmosher> ahh backport, those aren't enabled
<SpAwN> lmosher, in adept it will tell u how many packs there are at the bottom
<lmosher> the adept update hangs at 99% on an update
<lmosher> it says 1541 atm
<SpAwN> lmosher, u dont need to enable the backports
<SpAwN> i dont think
<lmosher> ... well the multiverse is def. enabled b/c I had to have it so to get one of the java things
<SpAwN> lmosher, then u havent refreshed them
<cpk2> lmosher: you might want to just use that source-o-matic link
<SpAwN> i have over 18000 packs
<lmosher> SpAwN: I am trying to refresh. lik eI said it keeps hanging at 99% no idea why
<SpAwN> lmosher, hit fetch updates
<lmosher> and all the little download things say s"done 100%" but it's not finishing
<nrdb> can anyone help with a new install not working I installed from "kubuntu livecd 6.06" it hangs at "loading files to boot" :(
<cpk2> lmosher: type in one of the repos?
<cpk2> typo*
<SpAwN> lmosher, if u have a slow puter it may just be reading the packs list...could take time on a slow puter
<lmosher> it's not that pokey. 3500+
<the_hammer> spawn can i msg u?
<SpAwN> nrdb, if its the live dvd..i recomend installiung using hte text install method
<SpAwN> the_hammer, no i have u blocked from my private messages
<SpAwN> the_hammer, i cant help man sorry...i told u what was wrong
<lmosher> ok I added backports, clicked 'fetch updates' and it's STILL not showing a flashplugin-nonfree package
<the_hammer> i been workin on it found help
<SpAwN> the_hammer, it is now out of my hands.......u can either follow what i said or actualy go read
<the_hammer> the 1st 2 lines of #die was told remove those
<the_hammer> so i did
<nrdb> SpAwN: It isn't the DVD I just went though the GUI started by the install icon on the Desktop.
<the_hammer> still wont go
<SpAwN> nrdb, its a live disk correct?
<nrdb> SpAwN: yes
<SpAwN> nrdb, reboot...use text install...or dl a install cd of it
<cpk2> lmosher: did you go to that source-o-matic page?
<SpAwN> nrdb, the gui installer f**ked my system
<nrdb> SpAwN: ok so I boot into the LiveCD and do what?
<SpAwN> lmosher, try this command as root...but close adept 1st "apt-get -y update"
<cpk2> lmosher: or you could pastebin your source.list
<jbrouhard> Is there a way for me to get a printable list of all the packages I have installed on my desktop here ?
<SpAwN> nrdb, well on the live dvd i had...u booted the cd/dvd...there was a few options...one will be somthing to do with text.....use that
<lmosher> cpk2: I used yoru source-o-matic page, but if you like I can pastebin my current sources list?
<nrdb> SpAwN: On the LiveCD I don't think there is such an option.
<SpAwN> nrdb, there might not be.........but i would figure there woul dbe
<nrdb> SpAwN: do you mean from the grub menu?
<Jack1> hi where is kwallet stored for u? it never asks me to store passwords and else but its installed
<SpAwN> nrdb, put cd in reboot....it will bring u to a screen......it will give u a few opions...if it doesnt then im not sure
<Jack1> it doesnt appear in tray
<cpk2> lmosher: wouldnt hurt
<the_hammer> set die-on-sighup 0 and setdie-on-sigterm 1 i put #'s in front it wouldnt fire up so then removed #'s and still wouldnt fire up only 2 places left with the #'s infront is #die "Please make sure you edit your config file completely." and #die "Please make sure you edit your config file completely."
<lmosher> SpAwN: Well it's hanging trying to connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com for whatever reason
<nrdb> SpAwN: I do think you mean the initial grub menu I will look there. bye.
<lmosher> cpk2: since im' out of adept, where is source.list kept?
<SpAwN> nrdb, yea i could be....didnt think it was grub
<the_hammer> ive tried everything :(
<nrdb> lmosher: /etc/apt
<lmosher> ah ty
<the_hammer> ive tried every combo to
<nrdb> SpAwN: I think it is I could be wrong though
<the_hammer> still wont go
<the_hammer> funny how ya pissed at me for sitting here askin for help but i tried everything ya said and still wont go and now ya wont even talk to me meanwhile if ya helped me get er goin i wouldnt be here
<lmosher> cpk2: http://rafb.net/paste/results/evJhN552.html
<the_hammer> u said put #in front of all #die i did it and didnt work so then took them off of 1st 2 lines and left #'s on last 2 lines of die
<the_hammer> because someone else said leave 1st 2 alone
<SpAwN> the_hammer, we ARE not a eggdrop channel #1.. #2 no one owes u any kinda help
<the_hammer> never said ya owed me
<the_hammer> for 1
<SpAwN> we can choose to help you....but u obviously dont listen...so im not gonna wasste my time repeating myself
<the_hammer> and for 2 no one else in any room is helping me
<cpk2> lmosher: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates universe multiverse dont see that one i dont think
<the_hammer> true or faulse ya said put # in front of die?
<SpAwN> the_hammer, i most defiantly DID
<the_hammer> WELL IT DIDNT WORK STILL!
<the_hammer> 4 times it mentions die crap
<lmosher> ok I'll add it ty
<SpAwN> the_hammer, well the error u gave me is a specific error that only happens when u dont remove that line so u are obviously not doin git
<lmosher> this could also be a probem:
<lmosher> Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.151), connection timed out
<SpAwN> but anyways the_hammer no one is helping you becasue if u actualy googled it u would find HUNDREDS of ansers...so dont try and blam ppl for not helping
<the_hammer> well then if im not getting it right then obviously its because your way is wrong cuz if it was right it would have worked
<SpAwN> lol the_hammer  u have just earner your self a nice ignor from me good bye
<the_hammer> #set die-on-sighup 0 and set #die-on-sigterm 1  #die "Please make sure you edit your config file completely." #die "You didn't edit your config file completely like you were told, did you?"
<cpk2> lmosher: i'm using the us.archive, no problems
<the_hammer> DOESNT WORK the way ya said it would
<the_hammer> fricken bs'r
<cpk2> lmosher: might be a problem on your end
<lmosher> could be
<the_hammer> anyone else able to help me with my bot?
<SpAwN> lmosher, can u ping the server?
<the_hammer> ya wanna boot me for askin for help feel free got nothing to lose anyways
<the_hammer> bot aint working now and if ya boot me it still wont be working so really i dont care
<lmosher> it's updating now
<lmosher> mayhaps the issue is that i'm using 64 bit?
<the_hammer> cpk2 any ideas?
<SpAwN> lmosher, umm i *think* there is seperate repos for 64 bit
<SpAwN> but ive never had a 64bit puter so....
<lmosher> SpAwN: well I used source-o-matic to build my repo and i did select my arch
<SpAwN> lmosher, ahhhhh k cool
<lmosher> but it definately isn't giving me flash or wine. I'm ok w/out flash but I like/need wine
<Healot> i need flash for my camera and 3 bottles of WINE
<SpAwN> welp its 3am here......im off to bed pz out ppl
* lmosher found a guide on how to install 32-bit wine on 64-bit ubuntu so it's cool
<the_hammer> imosher ya know anything bout bots?
<Healot> #eggdrop >> the_hammer
<the_hammer> im there and no one anaswering been there on/off all day for 13 hrs comming on 14
<the_hammer> only place ppl talkin is ehre
<Healot> yeah
<the_hammer> and im on 4 other nets same sh*t different pile
<Healot> but not all need eggdrop
<lmosher> hammer: I know how to write bots for mIRC that's about it
<skavenge> it may be a dumb question but i turn on composite transparency in window decorations/settings and it dies on me twice stating i need xorg 7 (which i have) and to input the composite setting in xorg.conf which ive done and still get the error, what gives?
<the_hammer> i just wanna get this thing rolling i took spwans advice and put a # in front of every kill and that didnt work then was told to remove # from 1st 2 lines set die-on-sighup 0 and then setdie-on-sigterm 1 and leave the rest did that and it didnt work ither
<will___> the_hammer: you're on here a lot
<the_hammer> well thats what im trying to do is set up my egg drop for mirc
<the_hammer> ya i know
<the_hammer> hehe will i cant get my eggie workin
<the_hammer> tried everything been told so far and still she wont go
<will___> the_hammer: im new to this so I'm not going to be the one to ask
<will___> the_hammer: i dont even know what an eggie is?
<the_hammer> eggdrop is a little irc bot
<will___> k
<will___> the_hammer: do you use amarok?
<the_hammer> ppl say it takes 5 mins to set 1 up but its been almost 14hrs of me trying and still no further ahead now then iw as when i started
<the_hammer> is that a zipping tool?
<the_hammer> looks familure i know i got it but forgte what its for
<will___> the_hammer: no.  a music player
<the_hammer> ahh i have it but havent tried it then
<the_hammer> not yet anyway
<will___> the_hammer: k.  well I was shocked at how easy it was to access my NTFS external
<will___> the_hammer: but I can't play any music off of it
<the_hammer> hmm strange
<will___> the_hammer: then I copied it to the desktop so it wouldn't be coming off NTFS and I still cant get it to play
<the_hammer> mabe try another player?
<Healot> !mp3 > will___
<cpk2> the_hammer: i might have found a fix for you
<the_hammer> ok?
<cpk2> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates universe multiverse
<cpk2> you will need to uninstall what you currently have and apt-get eggdrop
<will___> Healot: is that a command?
<Healot> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse >> better
<the_hammer> mabe i try tomorrow
<cpk2> oop the_hammer wrong paste
<cpk2> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=134223&highlight=eggdrop thats the link
<the_hammer> ok
<lmosher> Some directions I'm following told me to install "dpkg-dev" so that my "archive program" can open .deb files
<lmosher> which "archive program" should I be using?
<lmosher> the answer to my question: ar
<the_hammer> well although i got eggdrop sitting in usr/eggdrop and i compiled,etc i dont see it in add/remove
<the_hammer> so mabe just delete then?
<cpk2> lmosher: 64bit directions this might be what you want https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<the_hammer> cpk2?
<cpk2> lmosher: nm ignore that
<cpk2> the_hammer: make uninstall
<the_hammer> there a sudo way?
<cpk2> lmosher: i do hope you have looked at this at least https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<lmosher> yeah I got java working just fine
<cpk2> i dont think you need to sudo make uninstall unless you made it with sudo
<the_hammer> i think i did it with sudo
<the_hammer> used sudo for most of it
<the_hammer> so cd /home/oem/eggdrop  and then make uninstall?
<the_hammer> heh  *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<the_hammer> ok tell me how to be rid of it?
<cps1966> sudo make unistall
<the_hammer> same thing
<the_hammer>  *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<the_hammer> just delete?
<the_hammer> i was ussing ./eggdrop before
<the_hammer> so not sure what to do
<the_hammer> if i delete it would work right?
<the_hammer> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<will___> anyone know how to get mp3s running on Amarok?
<will___> I have amarok-xine installed (i think)
<the_hammer> heck with it ill just have 2 copies
<the_hammer> synaptic now
<the_hammer> then ill move my config
<cpk2> will___: xmms might be easier?
<cpk2> xmms is a winamp clone
<will___> k
<will___> they won't run on kaffeine either
<will___> It loaded all my files into my collection easy enough,  and I can drag them to the playlist.  but the song ends as soon as it begins in both amorak and kaffeine
<cpk2> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<the_hammer> fuck this im going to bed dam near 3 am here
<will___> thanks cpk2.  that says I need xine but I already have it
<Hexidigital_>  i need help with my CUPS server... i was able to get the KDE print manager to access the CUPS server, but i cannot view the available printers. any ideas?
<nrdb> I install kubuntu 6.06 from the desktop livecd and it hangs early in the boot up sequence, can anyone help.
<scorpion007> nrdb: how early in the boot sequence?
<nrdb> scorpion007: near where it says "loading files for boot" or something like that.
<scorpion007> nrdb: try pass 'acpi=off noacpi noapic nolapic' options for boot
<scorpion007> nrdb: are you able to boot of livecds okay?
<nrdb> scorpion007: yes i can, upgraded to dapper and am having troubles with the sound, I was going to try a fresh install (to a different partition) to see if that fixed it (as the sound works fine on the livecd).
<kraut> moin
<nrdb> scorpion007: I am going to try those new boot options now.  talk to you latter.
<Hexidigital_> the KDE add printer wizard is not displaying my remote printer... any ideas on what i may have missed?
<cpk2> Hexidigital_: printing in linux is usually a pain at best =\
<Chousuke> It depends
<Hexidigital_> cpk2::  yes, i see that :) ... but my printer DOES work, so in theory, so should remote CUPS
<Chousuke> if you have a good printer, everything will work quite painlessly.
<shell> thank god for 2 pcs
<nrdb> scorpion007: Hi I am back, that booted with those options, what did I disable?  Should I try and find exactly what option change enabled it to boot?
<shell> im installing mandriva on other pc 1 way or another im a gonna have my dam irc eggdrop\
<shell> i wont rest till i got it done
<shell> ill go through every distro here and ill get more if i have to
<shell> i got 10 to my collection
<eeos> hi there. I am in desperate eed of some help.
<shell> well your in the right place
<scorpion007> nrdb: That option disabled Advanced Configuration and Power Interface as well as some other power management functions
<shell> lol
<eeos> Tried to start Kubuntu 6.06 LTS on my laptop to install
<scorpion007> nrdb: are you running on a laptop or desktop?
<nrdb> scorpion007: desktop! a few years old now
<eeos> but I cannot get further than the "starting kdm" stage
<scorpion007> nrdb: could you let me know what cpu/motherboard it has?
<eeos> tried all the possible boot paramters I knew
<eeos> (including some that are not in the options, like "vga=text")
<eeos> :-(
<shell> Sysinfo for 'P-4': Linux 2.6.15-26-386 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)4CPU2.53GHz at 2525 MHz (5054 bogomips), , RAM: 420/495MB, 90 proc's, 3.57h up
<eeos> graphic card is ATI MOBILITY RADEON X700 128 Mb
<shell> my amd 64 be up shortly
<nrdb> scorpion007: its a Pentium 3 copermine CPU,  don't know what motherboard, any other info from KinfoCenter help
<eeos> anyone with help clues?
<scorpion007> nrdb: There seems to be an issue with the acpi in your bios. You might need to try and upgrade your bios to the latest available, which should hopefully fix your booting issues...
<eeos> I think it someting to do with the graphic card.
<shell> doing up dates for mandriva hope i can have konversation on it
<shell> at 15 of 129 now
<eeos> shell: are you on mandriva?
<shell> on my other pc i am
<shell> just grabbin the updates
<shell> did a format from ubuntu and installed mandriva
<shell> im on ubuntu here
<eeos> shell: I am in migration from mandriva
<eeos> shell: why are going the other way?
<shell> gonna go through every version of linux i get my hands on till i install a eggdrop
<shell> :)
<shell> im on my p4 here and will be on soon with my amd64
<shell> just hope i can have some of the same chat progs on it
<shell> i like this one konversation
<eeos> shell: on it, which one?
<scorpion007> nrdb: Are you comfortable with doing that?
<eeos> shell: there is kopete, ksirc, kvirc on mandriva
<shell> whats best?
<eeos> shell: I like kvirc
<eeos> :-)
<shell> ok ill grab that
<eeos> shell: IMHO kvirc
<eeos> shell: anyway, do you have any hint for me? don
<eeos> 't know how to start this blooming CD
<eeos> shell: sorry, don't know how to start this "booming" CD further than the starting kdm message
<shell> hmm ok
<eeos> shell: do you know how to start kubuntu in text mode, without starting the kdm?
<shell> im a newbie to linux so i doubt im much help
<admiral_proFTW> eeos, recovery mode
<admiral_proFTW> or start a fail safe terminal
<eeos> shell: so I could start it, install it, then install the drivers and so on
<eeos> failsafe does not start
<admiral_proFTW> eeos, what?
<eeos> failsafe does hang in the same place as the normal installation
<admiral_proFTW> eeos, where is that?
<eeos> where the dm should start
<admiral_proFTW> dm?
<eeos> the low lvel window manager
<eeos> lie kdm, gdm, xdm
<admiral_proFTW> ah
<eeos> s/lie/like
<eeos> is it possible to pass a paramter to start on a different init level?
<eeos> like, init 3 should be ok.
<scott_> hey, ive finally got rid of my ati radeon 9600pro (total crap under linux) and got myself a shiny new nvidia 6800gs, what packages should i uninstall/configs to things to do before i remove my ati and put in my nice shiny new nvidia?
<admiral_proFTW> uh yea
<Healot> since ubuntu is debian, init 2 does init 3 and 5 at the same time
<admiral_proFTW> i think you can do runlevel as a command
<eeos> so there is no way of starting on a runlevel lower tha the graphic one?
<eeos> I am sory I come from other distribution
<admiral_proFTW> eeos, did you try recovery mode?
<eeos> no, I did not. How do you start recoery mode?
<Healot> "linux single" >> should avail grub menu if you install grub properly
<eeos> healot: well, I am having the probems with the install disk, how can I install grub?
<the_hammer> peek a boo
<blyth> Any one know why, after installing SAMBA and sharing drives under SMB and nameing them, Ubuntu still asks for authorisation via a WINXP machine, when I enter my Linux auth into the XP system it still will not allow access? I have been to all the Guides at Ubuntuguide.org like (http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_share_public_folders_with_read.2Fwrite_permissions_.28Authentication.3DNo.29)
<scorpion007> eeos: does the CD hang or cause the pc to restart?
<blyth> and followed them :)
<admiral_proFTW> blyth, no idea, that was the problem I had when I was using SAMBA
<blyth> Si there somthign other than SAMBA?
<blyth> for WIN networking?
<the_hammer> ok this is wayyy different
<eeos> scorpion007: the CD hangs. Black screen. Laptop silent and still :-D.
<the_hammer> hammer is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported
<the_hammer> why am i getting this ?
<admiral_proFTW> blyth, i dont know
<the_hammer> trying sudo apt-get install update
<the_hammer> eeos that not the command for mandriva?
<blyth> Cool, is there another program for Ubuntu like SAMBA that will do the same thing?
<scorpion007> eeos: try pass 'acpi=off noacpi noapic nolapic' options for boot
<eeos> scorpion007: have already done
<scorpion007> eeos: and no difference?
<eeos> scorpion007: none
<scorpion007> eeos: are you able to boot into live cds at all?
<eeos> the_hammer: sorry, what command?
<the_hammer> sudo?
<eeos> scorpion007: it boots up to the kdm
<eeos> scorpion007: then hangs
<scorpion007> eeos: as in do you actually get any graphical display?
<eeos> scorpion007: no, only the boot display with the logo, then hangs. no kdm.
<scorpion007> ctrl+alt+f1
<eeos> scorpion007: but the xorg seems to be running because if I do ctrl+alt+backspace
<eeos> scorpion007: it does like restart something briefly:-D
<eeos> scorpion007: what does that do?
<scorpion007> try it
<eeos> scorpion007: when the laptop hangs?
<scorpion007> yeah
<eeos> scorpion007: ok, let me go an try, I have to reboot. talk to you later. best.
<the_hammer> eoos what command does mandriva use?
<the_hammer> doesnt seem to accept sudo
<aegeanlinux> try su
<the_hammer> u: user apt-get does not exist
<the_hammer> what the heck
<aegeanlinux> first type su
<vinboy> does anyone what fonts this screenshot is using? they look good http://kmymoney2.sourceforge.net/images/accounts1.png
<aegeanlinux> then type the rest of the command
<the_hammer> i did
<the_hammer> [hammer@localhost ~] $ su apt-get install eggdrop
<the_hammer> su: user apt-get does not exist
<scorpion007> type su<CR>
<the_hammer> [hammer@localhost ~] $ su<CR>
<the_hammer> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline
<scorpion007> su then press enter
<scorpion007> ...
<the_hammer> weird
<the_hammer> changed one was a $ and now is a #
<scorpion007> means you are root :)
<the_hammer> root@localhost hammer] # su apt-get install eggdrop
<the_hammer> su: user apt-get does not exist
<aegeanlinux> so, just DO NOT type rm -r /
<aegeanlinux> ;)
<scorpion007> now as root type apt-get install...
<aegeanlinux> press su <ENTER>
<aegeanlinux>  apt-get install eggdrop <ENTER>
<the_hammer> root@localhost hammer] # su
<the_hammer> [root@localhost hammer] # apt-get install eggdrop
<the_hammer> bash: apt-get: command not found
<aegeanlinux> what distro do you use?
<the_hammer> mandriva
<scorpion007> lol
<the_hammer> 2006
<aegeanlinux> does mandriva use apt
<aegeanlinux> * ???
<admiral_proFTW> no
<scorpion007> isn't it rpm based?
<aegeanlinux> Thought so.
<admiral_proFTW> its not debian based
<aegeanlinux> yes, it is
<the_hammer> ok what i put for eggdrop?
<the_hammer> the point/click packages didnt help wouldnt find it
<aegeanlinux> do you use KDE?
<aegeanlinux> have you tried a program called klik
<the_hammer> just installed this so i havent tried anything
<aegeanlinux> http://klik.atekon.de/
<aegeanlinux> the_hammer: try a better distro like Kubuntu ;)
<the_hammer> kubuntu didnt like my vid card
<the_hammer> i have ultima 8.0 and also xandros both desktop and deluxe versions
<the_hammer> many distros
<admiral_proFTW> the_hammer, sounds like a reason to get a better video card
<the_hammer> 256 saphire pci express
<admiral_proFTW> man get 512
<the_hammer> sure u gimmie the cash and i will do that
<eeos> scorpion007: I have tried your suggestion. It works, but then I am completely stuck there. Is there a way to start the installer in text mode?
<eeos> the_hammer: sorry, I saw you asked me something about Mandriva? what was it?
<the_hammer> i forgot now
<the_hammer> lol
<eeos> the_hammer: :-D
<scorpion007> eeos: Were there any messages/errors displayed there?
<eeos> scorpion007: no. I removed the lock file from the tmp, then startx again.
<scorpion007> eeos: BTW, is this the graphical livecd installer or the text-based one?
<dirtyjayx> Guys i need some help with me Kubuntu system
<eeos> scorpion007: graphical livecd installer
<scorpion007> eeos: You should try the text-based one..it's really very simple :)
<dirtyjayx> i installed kubuntu yesterday but i dont have any sound. I tried everything in the kmix but i still have no sound
<eeos> scorpion007: yes, but I have just burn the other .... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
<eeos> scorpion007: which measn also I have to download it from scratch
<scorpion007> eeos: It should save you many hours of aggravation so it should be worth it in th end,,, :)
<scorpion007> eeos: What Graphics hardware do you have?
<eeos> scorpion007: ATI MOBILITY RADEON X700 128 MB
<the_hammer> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<eeos> I have a kubuntu 6.06 LTS CD for AMD64 graphical installer as a donation, who needs it?  :-D
<Sakireth> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<eeos> drop an email with address to support@symbulos.com
<Sakireth> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Sakireth> .. omg.. he's mind-readable!
<Sakireth> !internetexplorer
<ubotu> I know nothing about internetexplorer - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cpk2> !love
<ubotu> I know nothing about love - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cpk2> !enjoyable life
<ubotu> I know nothing about enjoyable life - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cpk2> poor ubotu
<dirtyjayx> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Sakireth> !internet explorer
<ubotu> I know nothing about internet explorer - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Sakireth> !life
<ubotu> I know nothing about life - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Sakireth> LOLO
<Sakireth> !my craziness
<ubotu> I know nothing about my craziness - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Sakireth> ! _
<ubotu> I know nothing about _ - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Sakireth> hmm..
<Sakireth> too bad the "about"'s there..
<Sakireth> !lol
<ubotu> I know nothing about lol - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Sakireth> !fun
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Sakireth> he DOES know about fun! ^_^
<scorpion007> eeos: when you type startx does it load then?
<roniez> Has anybody h ere ever played around with jail ?
<roniez> with this i mean http://www.jmcresearch.com/projects/jail/
<roniez> i cant get it to install
<dirtyjayx> guys i messed up my asound.conf and now i cant run alsamixer
<dirtyjayx> can any1 tell me how to fix it?
<eeos> scorpion007: it does not. I could not see the error properly, was written outside the terminal.
<scorpion007> eeos: Not sure if this will help.. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-186368.html
<scheuri> was anyone able to get a network printer working (I have a HP Laserjet 2100 TN over networt)...if so...care to enlighten me?
<Healot> is that network connected printer physically connected to a Windows host?
<eeos> scorpion007:  do you which one is the image wth the text installer? is it the desktop one or the alternate one?
<scheuri> no...it has a own "printserver"...its normal connected to network with RJ45
<eeos> scorpion007: stupid question, found answer
<eeos> scorpion007: apologise
<Healot> are you in a Windows AD, scheuri?
<scheuri> Healot: no...normal private network...at home...so no windows stuff that should be interferring...my printer just doesnt print...
<scheuri> Healot: I can ping the machine, I know that IPP should work (worked with Debian Sarge), cant make nmap however...which somehow escapes me
<scheuri> machine=printer
<Healot> you know what's the IP address of the printer?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hi everyone
<scheuri> Healot: aye...affirmativ
<MilhousePunkRock> I would like to have the Kubuntu boot screen (before KDE starts) in 1024*768. How do I do that?
<scheuri> Healot: wait...oh my god...wait....
<eeos> scorpion007: can you install drivers when you are using the live cd?
<scheuri> Healot: I am now officially the most stupid person ever walked earth...:)...I mixed up IPs of Router and printer...arrrrrr
<scheuri> I should REALLY write down the IPs I am using in my network
<scheuri> Healot: thanks....
<Healot> documentation is the key :0
<scheuri> Healot: aye...it still doesnt work, but at least its not the IP anymore...;)
<Healot> did you create the tcp/ip port for that print device, scheuri?
<MilhousePunkRock> If I change the resolution of GRUB, will that only be for GRUB or for the subsequent boot stuff as well?
<scheuri> Healot: I just changed from IPP to JetDirect...to test connectivity...and it worked...my printer prints...testpage and documents from OOo...
<scheuri> Healot: cant really say why IPP didnt work, though
<scheuri> and funny thing is...I still cant portscan it with nmap...strange
<scheuri> ah now..it worked...okay...
<scheuri> oh well...all ports are open...IPP, jetdirect, 515...actually IPP should have worked.
<scheuri> Healot: anyway...thanks a lot for pointing me in the right direction...one I should have walked a thousand times before coming here...;)
<hexler> hi
<hexler> I want to install a windows network printer "Lexmark X5150" and found driver at http://downloads.lexmark.com/cgi-perl/downloads.cgi?ccs=56:2:0:133:0:0&emeaframe=&fileID=1030&searchLang=en&searchLang=en  but I can't use the *.HQX file as a driver. Have I to do something before I can use it in the printer-wizard ?
<noiesmo> hexler, it looks like a mac osx file format
<noiesmo> hexler, not linux
<noiesmo> hexler, check on linuxprinting.org for drivers or linux compatablity
<hexler> noiesmo: badly there aren't driver for my printer
<noiesmo> hexler, lexmark is poor for linux support i do believe therer is a driver development kit if you know a programer who can do drivers
<scorpion007> eeos: sorry, was afk...I'm not sure. The text installer is alternate
<eeos> scorpion007: I do realise it was a stupid question. it is in big ltter on the mirror. apologies.
<scorpion007> eeos: Nno problem :) Hope you have better luck with the text version.
<hexler> noiesmo: I wanted to try another driver that could work... but when I use the driver wizard and select any driver there is an error message that the system can't load the driver and creation of Foomatic-Driver will be canceled...  but  I am root
<eeos> scorpion007: it is taking ages to download it. anyway, I will have a go at it. By the way, do you know how easy is to recompile the kernel on ubuntu?
<noiesmo> hexler, sorry i am not sure about that
<hexler> noiesmo: ok..  I'll try to download this driver again
<scorpion007> eeos: Never tried, but I'd imagine it wouldn't be _that_ difficult...
<noiesmo> hexler, np good luck
<scorpion007> eeos: Why do you need to? Usually not worth the hassle
<eeos> scorpion007: I need alsa 1.0.11 for managing the modem
<eeos> scorpion007: need to go for a while. thanks. talk to you later.
<dirtyjayx> i installed kubuntu yesterday but i dont have any sound. I tried everything in the kmix but i still have no sound
<cpk2> for some reason i cant run kate as sudo...
<h3sp4wn> gpk2: use kdesu
<cpk2> not sure how i am supposed to use kdesu but sudo kdesu kate doesnt work
<h3sp4wn> kdesu kate
<noiesmo> cpk2, or gksu kate
<cpk2> h3sp4wn: thats works (takes a long time) but it works, although i dunno why sudo kate doesnt work
<h3sp4wn> Don't use sudo to run gui applications
<h3sp4wn> (try to avoid running gui stuff as root anyway is the best thing)
<scorpion007> cpk2: for gui apps in kde you should use kdesu
<kuzmaster> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Healot> !grope
<ubotu> I know nothing about grope - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<alyn3d> hello there
<alyn3d> I have a problem with Adept
<noiesmo> hello
<noiesmo> whats that
<alyn3d> i try to remove or add any package with Adept, and it gives me the "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages. " error. Any ideas? when I try to use apt-get from the command line, it says that "package metamonitor is in a state of damage"... or something like this..... what can I do ?
<noiesmo> alyn3d, there is a conflict with an app or lib you already have installed
<noiesmo> alyn3d, you can try aptitude from commandline it has  better package conflict resolution
<noiesmo> alyn3d, also if you try apt-get install packagename from command line apt may tell you more ifo about the conflicts
<alyn3d> I did that, I ran aptitude from the command line and tryed to remove metamonitor, but with the same result, it doesn't want to remove metamonitor package...
<noiesmo> alyn3d, have you tried apt-get -f install ot apt-get install --fix-missing
<alyn3d> no, I haven't ... let's see what that does....
<noiesmo> ok
<noiesmo> alyn3d, dont forget sudo or be root
<alyn3d> here's what happens
<alyn3d> :
<alyn3d> alyn3d@Orion:~$ sudo apt-get install aterm
<alyn3d> Reading package lists... Done
<alyn3d> Building dependency tree... Done
<alyn3d> E: The package metamonitor needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<alyn3d> alyn3d@Orion:~$ apt-get install --fix-missing
<alyn3d> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<alyn3d> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<alyn3d> alyn3d@Orion:~$ sudo apt-get install --fix-missing
<alyn3d> Reading package lists... Done
<alyn3d> Building dependency tree... Done
<alyn3d> E: The package metamonitor needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<alyn3d> alyn3d@Orion:~$ sudo apt-get -f install aterm
<alyn3d> Reading package lists... Done
<gnomefreak> alyn3d: stop
<alyn3d> Building dependency tree... Done
<alyn3d> E: The package metamonitor needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<alyn3d> alyn3d@Orion:~$
<noiesmo> alyn3d, ok ok
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<noiesmo> he didnt need to spam
<hari> :)
<gnomefreak> alyn3d@Orion:~$ sudo apt-get -f install aterm  (should not have a package name)
<cpk2> man phpbb2 is really easy to get working =D
<alyn3d> same error
<gnomefreak> alyn3d: 1st dont paste in here please use pastebin
<noiesmo> alyn3d, looks like dpkg cant fint metamonitor in /var/cache/apt/archives/ either
<noiesmo> fint/find
<alyn3d> gnomefreak, ok, I won't do that anymore
<gnomefreak> alyn3d: next the command sudo apt-get -f install <<should not have a package name withit
<noiesmo> alyn3d, here The package metamonitor needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it
<noiesmo> alyn3d, yeh dont paste man :)
<gnomefreak> alyn3d: also did you have unofficial repos that you got metamonitor from than comment it out or remove the repo
<h3sp4wn> I would look in /var/lib/dpkg/metamonitor.* see if there is anything interesting there
<alyn3d> no, the repo is not commented out
<gnomefreak> alyn3d: try sudo apt-get -f install   <<< just that nothing else
<alyn3d> same error
<alyn3d> the package metamonitor has to be reinstalled
<gnomefreak> alyn3d: was that package from PLF repo by chance?
<noiesmo> i would check /var/cache/apt/archives/ for the metamonitor deb and if not there find it put it there then try again
<noiesmo> alyn3d, i would check /var/cache/apt/archives/ for the metamonitor deb and if not there find it put it there then try again
<alyn3d> gnomefreak, I don't remember...
<gnomefreak> alyn3d: apt-cache policy metamonitor
<alyn3d> gnomefreak, that command returns the version and path: /var/lib/dpkg/status
<gnomefreak> alyn3d: best thing to do atm is to remove that package its no good to you broken
<alyn3d> I can't find metamonitor package in /var/cache/apt/archives
<gnomefreak> alyn3d: you wont
<alyn3d> gnomefreak, how can I remove the package if it doesn't let me to do so
<alyn3d> ?
<gnomefreak> alyn3d: --force-yes ;)
<gnomefreak> alyn3d: how did you install it?
<alyn3d> I install it by Adept
<alyn3d> lokk what error it gives ne
<alyn3d> when I try to remove it
<alyn3d> dpkg: error processing metamonitor (--remove):
<h3sp4wn> alyn3d: does it say you should reinstall it first ?
<alyn3d> Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<alyn3d>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<alyn3d> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove --force-yes which isn't installed.
<gnomefreak> alyn3d: sudo apt-get install --reinstall metamonitor
<gnomefreak> try that
<noiesmo> maybe package removed from repo if apt cant fetch from repo
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<alyn3d> snomefreak, nope... that gives the same error, "the package metamonitor has to be reinstalled"
* mode/#kubuntu [-t]  by Riddell
* gnomefreak would really like to know what repo you grabbed this from
<h3sp4wn> There is a way to tell dpkg cleanly to ignore the fact its not installed properly (I had to do it yesterday)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<alyn3d> any other ideas ?
<kuzmaster> i please need some urgent help
<kuzmaster> can somone please tell me how to mount a fat32 hdd (i think its 32)
<kuzmaster> please
<h3sp4wn> alyn3D: sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq -r metamonitor
<kuzmaster> !mount
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<gnomefreak> !mount
<kuzmaster> !mount
<gnomefreak> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<kuzmaster> thanx
<kuzmaster> very very much
<kuzmaster> i love you
<hari> :-|
<h3sp4wn> alyn3d: did it work ?
<alyn3d> h3sp4wn, that worked! thanks you guys..... that removed the metamonitor package
<vinboy> how do I set background color for gtk applications?
<alyn3d> now let me see if i can install something with adept
<hari> hello friends i have a doubt, in windows the default installation folder is "c:\program files\" what about kubuntu?
<alyn3d> hari, in kubuntu, default is /usr/share
<hari> thank you alyn3d :-)
<Tm_T> or /usr
<hari> ok
<Tm_T> hari: anyway, normally you don't have to care about it
<kuzmaster> ummmmm, how can i check what filesystem is a a hdd?
<Healot> sudo fdisk -l
<kuzmaster> thanx
<hari> ok Tm_T but i installed gmailfs (gmail file system) and i couldnt find where it went :-(
<Tm_T> hari: you shouldn't care where it is
<alyn3d> hey, now I have a problem... I try to select a package in Adept, and the package is selected as "BROKEN(Install)"... and I can't install it
<kuzmaster> can linux write to fat 32?
<Tm_T> kuzmaster: yes
<hari> ok but then how can i use it?
<kuzmaster> can i copy a folder to a fat32 drive?
<kuzmaster> a 13gb folder?
<Tm_T> hari: do you have any readme related to it?
<Tm_T> hari: "man gmailfs" might help
<kuzmaster> nevermind
<kuzmaster> i was trying to copy it to a foler that i dont have permissions to
<hari> ok i will try but when i went under "/usr/share/gmailfs" i have a python file there thats all that i can find
<hari> anyway let me try the man command :)
<Tm_T> hari: you can execute it everywhere if it's installed properly
<hari> ok let me try
<alyn3d> so, any idea, why Adept won't let me installl any package ?
<noiesmo> i think theres a conflict in packages that you have installed or want to install
<amarokker> does anyone know how to make kdict look up words from a global shortcut?
<amarokker> it already does that when I am the window has focus-
<amarokker> i think stardict does that
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<rysiek|pl> can anyone point me to the www address where the ubuntu repo search tool resides?
<word> rysiek|pl: you mean just a place where the search box is?
<rysiek|pl> word: ah, got it already, packages.ubuntu.com - dorry to bother.
<rysiek|pl> *sorry
<word> ah, k
<iGotNoTime> does anyone know what to use in Linux to edit flash media? I switched a few days ago to ubuntu and now have no way to edit my website's flash files. :(
<jaffa_> can anyone tell if the Nvidia-glx ver 8762 is any good or should i get the one from the nvidia site ??
<h3sp4wn> Its the same drivers afaik
<jaffa_> so i dont have to worry about it thanx alot i mean i did get DawnOfWar to run so ya i just wasnt sure thanx alot h3sp4wn
<kubuntu> hello?
<kubuntu> can you kelp me?
<kubuntu> help me please!
<MuJ> ...
<Tm_T> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kubuntu> xD
<kubuntu> sorry
<kubuntu> i'm noob with linux
<MuJ> we're not mind readers :/
<kubuntu> and i install
<kubuntu> the amd64 version ob kubuntu 6.06
<kubuntu> but i don't have any sources.list
<kubuntu> can you create me a sources.list complet?
<Tm_T>  /etc/apt/sources.list doesn't exist?
<kubuntu> yes it's exist
<kubuntu> but this are very empty
<Tm_T> humm
<kubuntu> in my other version 5.10 i have got a veery extended sources
<kubuntu> i'm spanish do you understand spanish?
<kubuntu> because my english is so basic
<MuJ> your english is just fine
<kubuntu> .... thank you ^^
<kubuntu> can you help me? do you create a sources.list complet to AMD64 version, please?
<kubuntu> and send me?
<Tm_T> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Tm_T> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Tm_T> kubuntu: check those links
<kubuntu> i'm using kubuntu version
<ranunculoid> It's the same
<Tm_T> kubuntu: doesn't matter much, though you can add extra repositories from kubuntu.org later on
<kubuntu> i don't understand you
<kubuntu> do you run a AMD64 version?
<Tm_T> nope
<Tommy2k4> opera is really whoring my cpu o_o
<Tommy2k4> it never used to
<kubuntu> i'm in http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<kubuntu> can you explain me what do I create a sources.list?
<Tm_T> kubuntu: I think it's selfexplanory
<Tommy2k4> looks self explanatory to me
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> very simple
<wishu> don't understans
<Tm_T> wishu: what's the part you don't understand?
<Tommy2k4> you see under "Select your sources" it asks your ubuntu version and architecture
<wishu> yes but i select 'packages' or 'sources'?
<Tm_T> wishu: packages atleast
<wishu> atleast? what's it?
<Tm_T> wishu: and select only those two first groups
<amarokker> does anyone know how to make kdict look up words from a global shortcut?
<amarokker> it already does that when I am the window has focus-
<Tm_T> wishu: well, sources you need only if you will compile something yourself
<amarokker> i think stardict does that
<Tm_T> wishu: oh, actually, select those kubuntu.org repositories aswel
<Tommy2k4> and opera cos it pwns
<Tm_T> Tommy2k4: nah, not everyone needs it
<Tommy2k4> lol
<Tm_T> like me
<Tommy2k4> tis fine by me
<wishu> Tm_T: can I talk to you in a private channel?
<Tommy2k4> have u all heard about "world firefox day"
<Tm_T> wishu: sure
<Tommy2k4> what a load of crap
<Tm_T> Tommy2k4: this is not proper place for that
<Tommy2k4> sowwy
<wishu> Tm_T: i can't speack in private channel with you :S
<wishu> Tm_T: Konversation says 'Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )'
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> then register your nick
<Tm_T> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<wishu> !register
<Tm_T> heh, spam protection
<wishu> ahh
<wishu> Tm_T: kopete says 'the page don't exist :S
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> wishu: jabber user?
<wishu> Tm_T: no i'm using msn messenger and yahoo messenger
<Tm_T> ok
<wishu> but if you explain me how i create a jabber acount i create yet
<Tm_T> I have to go anyway, good luck with it ->
<wishu> Tm_T: Bye
<wishu> i am in http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic and now it says '2-letter code of your country:' what is my 2-letter code of my country? i'm spanish
<wishu> someone help me?
<v3ctor> wishu: http://www.bcpl.net/~j1m5path/isocodes.html
<wishu> v
<wishu> v3ctor: kopete says 'the page don't exist' :S
<v3ctor> spain?
<v3ctor> ES
<wishu> yes
<wishu> thank you
<mathewfer> Hi does anybody know why I can not creat this file "/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf" in Kubuntu 6.06? It says permission denied.
<cpk2> you can create that file, just not as that user =P
<mathewfer> What do you mean by "just not as that user =P". Pls explain a bit more on that.
<cpk2> if you do "sudo touch /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf" it will create it as root
<mathewfer> Thanks I will try that.
<cpk2> touch is what makes an empty file btw
<mathewfer> By the way, I tried "sudo cat > /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_suplicat.conf" & that did not work.
<cpk2> cat doesnt make files
<cpk2> sudo touch /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_suplicat.conf will make an empty file named wpa_suplicat.conf
<mathewfer> thanks
<thyko> how do i make amarock shuffle?
<thyko> amarok
<mathewfer> Does anyone know "EasyUbuntu" is working currently for Kubuntu 6.06 to install java & falsh for the browser?
<eliadosom> _mathewfer I used Automatix and I prefer install handmade
<eliadosom> mathewfer I used Automatix and I prefer install handmade
<cpk2> mathewfer: you can install java and flash with apt-get
<dillinger> i just cant install easyubuntu
<ubuntu> Hello, I am using Gentoo for nearly one year. Got the cd for kubuntu.Can kubuntu be updated as gentoo does by using portage?
<mathewfer> with apt-get, Java is NOT selectable, I can not clcik it as it has got gray.
<eliadosom> if universe reservoir I think that yes
<Healot> ubuntu: yes, via "apt-get update" but ubuntu repos can have both binary and source
<Healot> ubuntu: deb repos is binary, deb-src is source
<Tommy2k4> i installed xubuntu-desktop but dont like it, how can i get kde back to default
<dillinger> download kubuntu
<Healot> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm" >> Tommy2k4
<Tommy2k4> ty
<Tommy2k4> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168,  Major opcode:  145,  Minor opcode:  3,  Resource id:  0x0, Failed to open device
<Healot> and restart X (or your PC), during KDE logon screen, choose KDE as your default desktop
<Tommy2k4> anyone got any idea why i get that error several times whenever i run anything from konsole
<ubuntu> I do understand that apt-get must be used by reading the previous answers
<Healot> you can use any frontend like aptitude,adept,synaptic if you prefer
<ubuntu> Thanks, Healot
<Healot> if you prefer gentoo style "apt-get", you need to install "build-essential" (for compiler tool chain)
<KDEfanboy> gentoo style?
<Healot> KDEfanboy: compiling from source package (deb-src repos), gentoos style isn't it?
<KDEfanboy> oic
<ubuntu> Indeed, I was always updating via compiling the source code.
<RogueX> hello
<RogueX> Anyone know Amarok??
<Tm_T> RogueX: sure
<RogueX> Tm_T:  Will it play streaming internet music?
<Tm_T> some yes
<Tm_T> it also play last.fm streams
<RogueX> it says its playing but I get no sound
<Tm_T> (1.4.1 I mean
<RogueX> but I get sound for everything else including video sound from web sites
<Tm_T> RogueX: hum, and what kind of stream it is? and what version of amaroK ?
<RogueX> www.di.fm
<RogueX> not sure what kind of stream
<Tm_T> oh
<robert__> mp3, real and wma (di.fm)
<RogueX> Amarok shows everything as if its playing but no sound
<Healot> choose mp3 stream
<Tm_T> RogueX: what version of amaroK
<Healot> install libxine-extracodecs first :)
<Tm_T> and yes, mp3 stream should work just fine
<Healot> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<RogueX> how do you know which is mp3 stream
<RogueX> I need to go get the libxine-extracodes I think... checking..
<Healot> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<RogueX> Healot THANKS!  thats what I needed ... libxine-extracodes..  thanks everyone
<RogueX> Not knowing what packages to install to get stuff to play is a Killer with linux
<robert__> tis
<robert__> takes a lil while to get used to
<blyth> Guys, If Im logged in as the admin, why when I look at the /home dir properties does it say that Im not the owner and all the options are greyed out?
<Jack1> hi with which kommand wouldi start kwalletmanager in konsole?
<Hawkwind> Jack1: kwalletmanager
<Jack1> Failed to open device
<Jack1> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<Jack1>  Hawkwind
<Jack1> as root it says ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't determine DISPLAY. Aborting.
<Jack1>  Hawkwind
<gatekeeper> !exploit > gatekeeper
<DocTomoe> Hm, I would like to get advice on compiling kmail and applying source patches ... anyone feels competent?
<closeasperil> hi! is there anyone who can tell me how to adjust the timing the audio track of an .avi ? the video track is slightly delayed or runs in a different speed i m afraid
<gatekeeper> DocTomoe: the only bit of advice I can give you is to install build-essentials, and have a look a Checkinstall
<robert__> anyone know how to reset the repository list, or know where i can down a default config file?
<DocTomoe> ubotu sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<DocTomoe> !easysorce
<ubotu> I know nothing about easysorce - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<DocTomoe> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<DocTomoe> there it is, robert__
<robert__> thankyou
* DocTomoe really has to learn his bot commands again
<DocTomoe> gatekeeper: any ideas on "applying patches to source code"?
<Jack1> kwalletmanager doesnt start and cannot be configured
<Jack1> anyone know sth about it?
<gatekeeper> DocTomoe: won't the latest source code have those patches?
<DocTomoe> gatekeeper: as the patches fix bug #1015, which is in fact new functionality ("template engine"), I doubt it.
<DocTomoe> gatekeeper: at least I don't have any template engine in my kmail ;)
<cpk2> could someone tell me why when i try to do sudo echo 'pwcheck_method: saslauthd' >> /etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf i get permission denied?
<gatekeeper> DocTomoe: I am not familair with how linux do patches I presume there is #ifdef _THIS_PATCH compile code #endif so you just need to ensure the header has #define _THIS_PATCH inside it
<DocTomoe> cpk2: check your passwords and permissions
<DocTomoe> gatekeeper: this is somewhat too technical for me - I'm not a C++ person. Some easy "follow-me" rules would be great, but thanks anyway
<cpk2> DocTomoe: i know the sudo password i am using is correct, and I dont see what there is that su wouldnt own
<DocTomoe> cpk2: have you checked any other passwords (e.g. the ones in smtpd.conf)?
<DocTomoe> it is authentification, after all. does your mail server auth against a database?
<gatekeeper> DocTomoe: I presume you look at the header files to see what is defined and what is not, I would presume but don't know that all the defines would be present and just commented out or defined out if not used, only other thing I can suggest is a bit of googling
<cpk2> it wasnt sudoing after the >>
<cpk2> had to login as root
<gatekeeper> DocTomoe: have a read: http://www.kegel.com/academy/opensource.html
<ubuntu> .
<DocTomoe> gatekeeper: *click*
<DocTomoe> ah, enlightement is near.
<robert__> damn repositories... serves me well not to fiddle
<gatekeeper> robert__: what's up?
<robert__> when apt-get tries to comm with au. .... .ubuntu.com it tries connecting to 1.0.0.0, though i do remember i fiddled with some dns settings too..
<gatekeeper> robert__: I take you didn't backup to start with?
<robert__> installed 2 days b4 hand, so didnt see the point at the time
<gatekeeper> !dns
<ubotu> I know nothing about dns - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<robert__> all good, can load the config from the live cd with any luck
<gatekeeper> robert__: if you can sort your dns out, then sorting the repos is easy
<robert__> looking at it now ;)
<Hasserfuellt> Hallo zusammen
<beatrix> Do you know streamtunner ?
<beatrix> I can't download it with apt-get
<DocTomoe> beatrix: might be called streamtuner (with one n)? I can get this with apt-get
<beatrix> uhm
<beatrix> DocTomoe: ok :) i try to download it
<beatrix> DocTomoe: thanks
<Tommy2k4> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168,  Major opcode:  145,  Minor opcode:  3,  Resource id:  0x0, Failed to open device
<Tommy2k4> anyone got any idea why i get that error several times whenever i run anything from konsole
<ivis> Where i can find  a virus scaneR?
* eliadosom is away: Away at the moment
<fireshell> there is a virus scanner some where in the repositories. i think its under the universe section
<cpk2> clamav
<gatekeeper> clamav is in the repos, HowTo install AVG is in the ubuntu forums
<cpk2> is a virus scanner
<cpk2> dont know why you would need av though
<walter> ?
<fireshell> my thoughts too. there is also one called agerus or along those lines, cant remember its spelling
<Tm_T> you might need virus scanner if you host mailserver
<Tm_T> so you can check viruses before it end up to windows client
<Tm_T> for example
<fireshell> Tm_T: for a big mail server thats understandable... but clients should be running a virus scanner anyway
<os2mac> two questions. how do you check the version of the kernel you are currently running, and how do you change the order of OS's in the boot loader change the default OS
<serenity_WLAN> os2mac: try "/sysinfo" here
<fireshell> Sysinfo for 'fireshellf': Linux 2.6.15-23-386 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: MobileIntel(R)Celeron(R)CPU1.60GHz at 1592 MHz (3186 bogomips), , RAM: 211/218MB, 114 proc's, 1.11d up
<os2mac> Sysinfo for 'Kubuntu': Linux 2.6.15-26-386 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)Mprocessor1400MHz at 599 MHz (1200 bogomips), , RAM: 277/503MB, 87 proc's, 9.14min up
<fireshell> sorry, was curious
<os2mac> ok anyone know the answer to the second question?
<os2mac> and doesn't anyone have a wag on when Kubuntu is going to a 2.6.17+ kernel?
<Viper550> Would you like to see my proposal for Kubuntu Edgy?
<serenity_WLAN> os2mac: &boot/grub/menu.lst there you can change your boot order, but be carefull
<gatekeeper> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DocTomoe> hm, KDE tells me compiling it needs autoconf, and it is not found (but I installed it). Any ideas?
<DocTomoe> corrections: make tells me
<os2mac> serenity_WLAN: what are the dangers? common pitfalls?
<serenity_WLAN> os2mac: fucking up that list and cannot boot anything
<ShuT-> hm, seems like my sound is gone, i think the dwarfs took it away
<Tommy2k4> can anyone help figure out why i get the error at the top of http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18351 lots whenever running something from konsole
<fireshell> .. got part of the repository working...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there, somebody can suggest me a way to concatenate all the files in a dir to a unique file?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i mean concatenate at bit level
<scott_> how do i get to th nvidia pannel in kubuntu? it didnt install a menu shortcut :(
<Healot> cat file1+file2+file3+... > outputfile
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Healot: there are 150 files :) is there a way to do it by hand?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> not by hand*
<fireshell> anyone had probs with the australian archives mirror?
<Healot> for loop Tallia1Kubuntu
<fireshell> tallia1kubuntu: couldnt u write a quick perl script?
<eva_> I'm trying to install samsung printer drvers on Ubuntu and I get the following error:
<eva_> uninstall: dynamic-link.h:57: elf_get_dynamic_info: Assertion `! "bad dynamic tag"' failed.
<eva_> setupdb-bin.uRqW54: dynamic-link.h:57: elf_get_dynamic_info: Assertion `! "bad dynamic tag"' failed.
<eva_> Keeping existing configuration file.
<eva_> CUPS_BackEnd: get-printers failed: client-error-not-found
<Tommy2k4> how do i get kde back to defalt
<Tommy2k4> i installed xubuntu-desktop but dont want it anymore
<grizzly> there isn't resume support with apt-get???
<Healot> -f
<grizzly> after a restart?
<dr_willis_> hmm never noticed.
* dr_willis_ wonders what apt-get uses to download the packages
<h3sp4wn>  /var/cache/apt/archives/partial exists so it implies it has support for resume
<grizzly> yes but it doesn't work after a restart
<grizzly> atleast once you use spt-get without the -f option
<h3sp4wn> grizzly: Anything that is downloaded to /var/cache/apt/archives is definately kept after a reboot (maybe not the partial ones)
<soldier> hi
<soldier> wanted to know how to install flash player on firefox
<h3sp4wn> The most irritating things is the ubuntu servers not having pdiff support so downloading the package list takes so long
<Hawkwind> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tommy2k4> apt-get remove gdm is not such a good idea
<h3sp4wn> Why not ?
<imbrandon> anyone in here running dual video cards ? i need a bit o help, kde seems to see them both ( see screen shot http://imbrandon.sytes.net/display.png ) but the second monitor isnt displaying anything
<Tommy2k4> when i restarted X (in hope that kdm would now be default) it wouldnt load X and i was left with a terminal
<h3sp4wn> imbrandon: Is that kde or windowS ?
<imbrandon> h3sp4wn, kde
<imbrandon> ;)
<fireshell> lol
<Hawkwind> LOL h3sp4wn
<imbrandon> i take that as a no ?
<Tommy2k4> how can i make it load kdm on bootup, it just gives me a terminal
<imbrandon> Tommy2k4, sudo apt-get install kdm again
<h3sp4wn> imbrandon: 2 actual video cards ?
<doppelganger_> apt-get install kdm
<imbrandon> h3sp4wn, yea
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: I run two monitors, but with just one video card
<doppelganger_> er, sorry
<Tommy2k4> kdm is already the newest version.
<admin_> Where are my programs stored if used with apt-get>?
<Tm_T> Shinzetsu: what you mean?
<imbrandon> Tommy2k4, remove it and reinstall ( sudo apt-get --purge remove kdm && sudo apt-get install kdm )
<doppelganger_> imbrandon: should he try removing kdm, and reinstalling?
<Tm_T> Shinzetsu: I mean, what is your problem
<Shinzetsu> Well I installed some pgorams with apt-get but I dunno where they are
<h3sp4wn> imbrandon: Are you getting x on both screens - i.e if you set DISPLAY onto the second can you get an x term on it ?
<imbrandon> h3sp4wn, no i get the monitor self test on the second screen
<Tm_T> Shinzetsu: well, just run taht app
<Tm_T> Shinzetsu: normally you don't have to care where they are
<Shinzetsu> I need to go in its folder
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> why
<Shinzetsu> downloaded a skin :-)
<imbrandon> Shinzetsu, why?
<Tm_T> Shinzetsu: what app?
<Shinzetsu> aMSN
<h3sp4wn> imbrandon: There was something in the release notes of xorg 7.1 which mentioned fixes for dual monitors with different makes of video cards
<fireshell> ~/.amsn/
<Tm_T> Shinzetsu: ~/.amsn/ propably has directory to that stuff
<Tm_T> fireshell: murrr
<imbrandon> h3sp4wn, thats good but i'm not running 7.1 ;P
<fireshell> Tm_T: ?
<h3sp4wn> imbrandon: Backport the fixes ?
<imbrandon> h3sp4wn, its not , ok never mind
<imbrandon> h3sp4wn, its a config error , not a bug
<imbrandon> anyhow
<Tommy2k4> well i think kdm was removed but it wouldnt install again
<imbrandon> Tommy2k4, copy and paste this ( sudo apt-get --purge remove kdm && sudo apt-get install kdm )
<Tommy2k4> i did
<fireshell> its a config issue
<fireshell> brb, i gotta find the file (kdm issue)
<imbrandon> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Shinzetsu> nope =/
<Tommy2k4> wont work
<Tommy2k4> ill pastebin the error
<Tommy2k4> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18352
<Tommy2k4> ignore the device 168 errors (unless you know how to fix it) i get them no matter what i run from console
<imbrandon> the device errors are from an incorrect xorg.conf
<Shinzetsu> when I look at edit file, the execute command is just 'amsn'
<Tommy2k4> ty
<Tommy2k4> i guess thats not important for the moment though
<fireshell> thats the config file i was loking for
<Tommy2k4> them errors at the bottom are the same that i got when apt-get install kdm
<imbrandon> you got some debconf issues looks like
<Tommy2k4> :s
<imbrandon> hrm afk
<Tommy2k4> no :'(
<fireshell> in freebsd /etc/initd.conf holds the default window manager, wots the debian equiv?
<h3sp4wn> .xsession (if you are using startx or xdm)
<icedragon1> Is kubuntu the same as ubuntu with kde?
<BKaj> yup
<BKaj> or so I read
<icedragon1> so if I have ubuntu installed with gnome now, and I want to switch to KDE, I could do that and my OS would effectively be Kubuntu?
<Hawkwind> icedragon1: Yes.  It's all KDE based where as Ubuntu is all Gnome based, and Xubuntu is all Xfce based
<BKaj> ubuntu uses gnome as the default desktop I think
<Hawkwind> icedragon1: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<apol> icedragon1: yes, it is like this
<icedragon1> man that's awesome
<Hawkwind> icedragon1: That will bring in everything KDE related
<icedragon1> I love it
<icedragon1> I love you guys
<icedragon1> what about getting rid of gnome?
<Tommy2k4> can someone help me get kdm working again
<Hawkwind> icedragon1: If you want Xfce, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Hawkwind> icedragon1: It will NOT remove Gnome
<icedragon1> if I want to remove gnome, how would I do that?  apt-get remove gnome?
<apol> Tommy2k4: why isn't it working?
<icedragon1> should I ask in #ubuntu instead?
<BKaj> Hawkwind: so you canhave the gnome option at login ?
<Hawkwind> icedragon1: Not sure, but why would you want to ?  Just leave it installed incase KDE messes up and won't start.  That way you have another wm to boot to
<icedragon1> Hawkwind, because of disk space :)
<apol> icedragon1: remove ubuntu-desktop "i think"
<Hawkwind> BKaj: You can have as many wm's at boot to choose from as you want
<Tommy2k4> i did apt-get install xubuntu-desktop but didnt like it, so i tried to get kdm back to default with dpkg-reconfigure kdm which made no difference, so i apt-get remove gdm which wouldnt load X
<Tommy2k4> when i startx it loads up xubuntu again
<Hawkwind> icedragon1: I'd try apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<Hawkwind> icedragon1: But I'd have backups first
<icedragon1> yah I'll make sure kde works first
<BKaj> Hawkwind: that sound very cool , what others are available ?
<apol> you have to dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<icedragon1> thank you BKaj, Hawkwind, and apol
<Tommy2k4> it made no difference
<Hawkwind> BKaj: There are many many wm's available.  fluxbox, windowmaker, enlightenment, E17, ratpoison, AfterStep, blackbox, openbox, and the list goes on and on
<Tommy2k4> so i "sudo apt-get --purge remove kdm && sudo apt-get install kdm" which removed kdm but when trying to reinstall it it gave the errors at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18352
<apol> Hawkwind: enlightment and e17 is the same
<BKaj> really ...all ubuntu supported ?
<Hawkwind> apol: No they are not
<Hawkwind> apol: I use E17, it's completely different from enlightenment
<icedragon1> I used fluxbox on my laptop before.  It's neat and lightweight, if that's what you're looking for, but you have to do some command-line editing IIRC
<icedragon1> but that's usually the case anyways
<Tommy2k4> hm i think kdm might be installed because apt-get install kdm again says i have newest version
<apol> Hawkwind: e17 is the new version, its a development version actually
<Hawkwind> E17 is a much newer and completely different version of enlightenment, which enlightenment is actually called E16
<apol> Tommy2k4: lemme see
<Hawkwind> apol: I know, I happen to be involved in development, thanks :)
<Tommy2k4> ignore the device 168 errors (unless you know how to fix it) i get them no matter what i run from console
<Hawkwind> apol: Again, enlightenment and E17 are two totally different wm's though.  They are NOTHING alike
<apol> Tommy2k4: to fix these errors
<apol> you have to remove some lines in xorg.conf
<Tommy2k4> k which ones
<lra_> hi
<apol> which try to configure some pointing devices
<lra_> what are the minimum specs for kubuntu?
<apol> its explained somewhere in the wiki
<Tommy2k4> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<lra_> was that for me apol?
<Tommy2k4> cant find anything in the wiki
<Tommy2k4> not exactly sure what to look for thogh
<apol> lra_: where do you want to install it?
<lra_> onto a 450mhz 64mb ram laptop
<apol> uh
<lra_> is that a ni-way! ?
<lra_> no-way
<apol> lra_: if you try to, you will need to use the alternate install cd
<lra_> ?
<v3ctor> i am currently running it on a 500(499)MHz 128MB ram laptop
<apol> yes, it is possible, but I haven't tried it
<Hawkwind> KDE is going to run pretty slowly on that system.  You are probably better off with Xubuntu since Xfce is much lighter for systems like that
<Tommy2k4> nope i cant find anything in the wiki about it
<apol> if you find it too heavy, you might try xfce
<apol> instead of kde
<lra_> doesn't xfce look like gnome though?
<apol> Tommy2k4: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=212025
<apol> lra_: yes, but it is much more lighter
<lra_> :( i hate the look of gnome. it looks like win 3.1 :(
<Tommy2k4> ty
<Hawkwind> lra_: Xfce doesn't really look like Gnome.  You can make it look anyway you want, just like with any other window manager
<lra_> i xfce
<Tommy2k4> k gonna try restarting X
<doppelganger_> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<h3sp4wn> doppelganger_: If you are wanting to use ndiswrapper I would recommend downloading 1.21 from sourceforge
<dmhouse> Is it possible to use PHP5 and PHP4 alongside each other on the same Apache?
<h3sp4wn> dmhouse:Its possible (for different virtual hosts) but probably not worth the effort
<Tommy2k4> hm
<Tommy2k4> progress
<Tommy2k4> xfce is still default session but i can login to kde now
<Tommy2k4> but
<Tommy2k4> there was a few errors about theme file not found
<knob> h3sp4wn: i instalkled ndiswrapper and did all the business and got the usb wireless card working as we were discuessing a few days ago. now i'm coming from that laptop with the wireless but ever time u restart kubuntu u need to reprobe and then add the lan through the wireless assistant. does anyone know how to get it to save the settings@
<Tommy2k4> and kicker has no applets on it
<Tommy2k4> cant see what windows are open, no time no tray icons etc
<h3sp4wn> knob: Do you have ndiswrapper in /etc/modules ?
<knob> how would i know that
<knob> just open up the directory?
<h3sp4wn> knob: You are just doing sudo modprobe ndiswrapper each time then it works right ?
<Tommy2k4> thanks to the person that showed me that thread on how to get rid of the inputdevice errors because it worked :)
<knob> yup
<h3sp4wn> knob: kdesu kate /etc/modules
<h3sp4wn> knob: just add 'ndiswrapper' to the bottom of there
<knob> when i run this  "kdesu kate /etc/modules" it says x server cannot be found?
<h3sp4wn> Are you running kde ?
<knob> yeh i am running it from KDE
<h3sp4wn> sudo vim /etc/modules
<Tommy2k4> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18360
<h3sp4wn> knob: actually just run sudo -i
<h3sp4wn> knob: then
<h3sp4wn> knob: echo ndiswrapper >> /etc/modules
<knob> right
<knob> i ran that command
<knob> when it restarts ikt should now work ?? right ??
<h3sp4wn> reboot and it should load ndiswrapper automatically
<knob> nice one
<knob> be back in 2 sevcs
<h3sp4wn> I don't know (or want to know) anything about wireless assistant tho
<knob> kk
<will____> gnomefreak: you around?
<soldier> sorry for the interruptin again
<soldier> but i wanted to know if i can play call of duty on ubuntu dapper>?
<will____> anyone here use amarok?
<BKaj> I somehow ended up wit a corrupted synaptic , it wouldn't load the repos so I uninstalled it , now when i try to reinstall it thru ADEPT it won't install , so I tried to do so in the console , but i receive this message E: Package synaptic has no installation candidate
<will____> BKaj: I had a similar problem.  open your source list in a text editor and delete all of the # signs on any line starting with deb
<BKaj> ok thx
<will____> BKaj: you know how to do that?
<aliasfred> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<aliasfred> BKaj: the above url allows to easily produce a clean source.list
<aliasfred> then to 'sudo apt-get update'
<aliasfred> then 'sudo apt-get install synaptic'
<flake> heidi hi hohos
<flake> anyone try bf2/linux?
<aliasfred> bf2=?
<flake> battlefield 2
<aliasfred> ok, no i havent
<will____> ubotu: I decided to check out your link.  do you recommend checking all.  Any repos you don't recommend?
<ubotu> I know nothing about I decided to check out your link.  do you recommend checking all.  Any repos you don't recommend? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<flake> think it is directx
<will____> ok.  Im an idiot.
<flake> when wine says c:/program files, that's not really on the C: drive, right?
<skavenge> you mean on your windows partition? no
<flake> that's right, by default i can't write to them anyway
<flake> sorry
<BKaj> nope, synaptic won't install ,tried everything recommended here ...nothing will do it ...remains unchanged
<BKaj> Package synaptic is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<BKaj> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<BKaj> is only available from another source
<Hawkwind> BKaj: synaptic - Graphical package manager
<Hawkwind> It's in the repos
<BKaj> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<BKaj> is only available from another source
<Hawkwind> !info synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic: Graphical package manager. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.57.8ubuntu11 (dapper), package size 1011 kB, installed size 5384 kB
<abattoir_> BKaj: it should be in main, afaik
<BKaj> Package synaptic has no installation candidate
<Hawkwind> It's in main :P
<Hawkwind> abattoir_: Hah!  I beat ya to it this time :P
<Lord_Athur> hi akk
<abattoir_> Hawkwind: i was alteast faster than ubotu :P
<Lord_Athur> Kaffeine can't detect my cd (a VCD), what can i do?
<BKaj> what's main?
<Hawkwind> abattoir_: Heh.  On my screen you weren't though.  Ever so slight lag I guess
<Hawkwind> BKaj: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Hawkwind> BKaj: That should install it
<BKaj> nope tried that
<skavenge> its on your cd as well
<abattoir_> BKaj: it is a repository which contains all the packages which come installed in your system by default
<Hawkwind> BKaj: Then sounds like you need to enable some sources in your sources.list
<Lord_Athur> is there another program designed to watch VCDs?
<abattoir_> skavenge: i dont think all the packages in main(like ubuntu ones) will be present in a kubuntu cd
<h3sp4wn> Lord_Athur: I use codeine
<BKaj> Hawkwind:  what i posyed above is the response to, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Hawkwind> BKaj: Then sounds like you need to enable some sources in your sources.list
<h3sp4wn> Lord_Athur: think kaffeine is a bit too much for just watching videos
<skavenge> abattoir_: oh really, i thought the only difference on the cds was the wm?
<Lord_Athur> hahaha, maybe h3sp4wn but if it can't be used for watching videos.....
<h3sp4wn> Lord_Athur: of course it can
<h3sp4wn> !info codeine
<ubotu> codeine: video player for KDE designed to be as simple as possible. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 153 kB, installed size 544 kB
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: What's the URL to your 2.6.17 kernel you posted here yesterday ?
<abattoir_> BKaj: i'm pretty much sure 'synaptic' even though a main package would not be in a kubuntu cd... i could very much be mistaken, of course.. ;)
<Lord_Athur> codeine can't detect the CD
<Lord_Athur> :(
<abattoir_> BKaj: sorry, the previous message was for skavenge
<Lord_Athur> what else could it be?
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: It was 2.6.16 - and I wouldn't use it at this moment (its not got that security issue patched yet)
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Ahhh ok.  I've got someone who just installed Kubuntu for a second time in a month and has issues when installing the 686 kernel for his SMP box.  He can use the 386 fine, but needs/wants the 686
<Lord_Athur> I got it, Kaffeine could detect the cds, thanks all, bye
<will____> BKaj: open adept package manager
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: Is there a specific reason why he needs 2.6.17 ?
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: No.  I thought it was 2.6.17 that I saw on the URL you posted yesterday
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: He just needs to get SMP working, which if he installs the 686 kernel it locks up on boot at the Kubuntu splash screen
<will____> BKaj: then from adept - manage repositories
<Tommy2k4> if i have kopete on another desktop and i get a msg will it flash or anything to notify me (i have taskbar set to only show windows on current desktop)
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: It is 2.6.16 with realtime-preemption - (really is going to be for people who need low latency for sound stuff)
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Ah ok.  Thanks for that information.  Maybe he can get the -26 686 kernel working for him somehow
<BKaj> adept has only one repos
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: Is it definately smp he is using not hyperthreading ?
<Hawkwind> BKaj: Then you need to enable repos.  We told you this yesterday as well
<abattoir_> Tommy2k4: if you have the system tray bubble notification thing, and you can see the kopete icon in the system tray, a bubble should pop when you get a new message
<will____> BKaj: all the lines that start with deb should be black, the rest of the lines should be grey
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: It's a system that has HT support, so he needs the SMP kernel
<Tommy2k4> no but im sure i can configure it to bubble when i recieve a msg :) ty
<will____> right click those lines (w/ deb) and enable
<BKaj> there is only one repos listed in adept
<Hawkwind> BKaj: So enable more
<Hawkwind> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Hawkwind> BKaj: ^^^^^^^^^^^
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: Hyperthreading is a waste of time without using intels compiler afaik
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: I have an HT system that I do nothing special with except install the 686 kernel on Kubuntu.  It's much quicker than using the 386 kernel which doesn't support SMP
<Hawkwind> Especially when compiling or building packages.  It makes a big difference
<will____> ok.  I need some similar help to what I am trying to give
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: More than another real processor ?
<BKaj> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Not more than a dual core system, no.  But it makes a big difference compared to just a single processor without HT/SMP support
<will____> I am having trouble playing mp3s on both amarok or kaffeine (or anything)
<will____> I have amarok/xine
<Hawkwind> will____: You need the restricted formats page
<Hawkwind> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<will____> yah.  I went there
<ivan255> bom  dia
<BKaj> Hawkwind:  I fucked things up today by deleting all my repos when trying DL and install E17 :(
<will____> Hawkwind: that says I need xine
<Hawkwind> BKaj: Easy on the language please
<Hawkwind> BKaj: You need to install E17 via CVS by compiling it.  That's the best way to do it.  Read http://get-e.org
<BKaj> ok , trying not to get too angry at myself
<will____> Hawkwind: i have xine.  however when I search for xine in adept installer it finds extra plugins for xine.  do i need this?
<Hawkwind> will____: You've got to do everything on that page for mp3 support to work
<h3sp4wn> BKaj: I am going to build some packages for it for edgy starting today (unofficial repo though)
<Hawkwind> will____: I personally just installed everything on that page and everything plays now
<DoppelGa1ger> yo doppelganger_ say bye bye
<will____> Hawkwind: k I'll give it another shot
<BKaj> nevermind E17 , it's obviously too complicated for my understanding at this point...just wanna get the rpos back and synaptic to the same sertup as previous to an hr ago :)
<DoppelGa1ger> idiot
<DoppelGanger> sup Hawkwind
<abattoir_> will____: what error message do you get, if any ?
<DoppelGanger> long time no torture
<DoppelGanger> oh look fake doppelganger__ has returned
<will____> Hawkwind: I know this is a popular problem today, but I can't find libxine-extracodecs in adept.  I have libxine-main installed and fully upgraded.
<feydin> hi there, kde does not care about my choice what OS to boot next if i log off
<feydin> im using grub
<will____> Hawkwind: and I have the universe repos enabled (i think)
<Hawkwind> It's in multiverse
<Hawkwind> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<feydin>  /boot is mounted.. any suggestions?
<Hawkwind> will____: apt-cache policy libxine-extracodecs will give you such information
<Hawkwind> will____: You'll discover I NEVER use the GUI tools for package management.  Much easier to do things from CLI, and it seems to work better
<Tommy2k4> how do i turn off the fade-in on the tooltips of things in kicker
<Tommy2k4> nvm got it
<Tommy2k4> would be nice to have the same tooltips as normal bt without the animation
<Hawkwind> Tommy2k4: You can.  It's in kcontrol
<will____> Hawkwind: "installed: (none) canidate: none ..."
<Hawkwind> Tommy2k4: Might even be an option if you right click on the kicker and go to settings
<Hawkwind> will____: You need to enable multiverse, then sudo apt-get update
<will____> Hawkwind: i think it is enabled?
<Hawkwind> will____: If it was, you could install libxine-extracodecs then
<will____> Hawkwind: how do I enable then
<Hawkwind> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<gnomefreak> will____: you need to enable multiverse
* gnomefreak forgot to tell you that yesterday :(
<Tommy2k4> any way to force all windows of specific apps onto a certain desktop
<RogueX> Is there any advantage to using Nvidia drivers if you can live without GL?
<grizzly> Tommy2k4: yes , but in my windowmanager enlightenment
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: Composite makes it look alot clearer (on my lcd panel anyway)
<Tommy2k4> in kde?
<RogueX> Hello H3sp4wn good to see you again...  The problem is that every time I install them it totally wrecks my system.. Dell D800 Laptoppp
<grizzly> Tommy2k4: well you can replace kdes window manager with enlightenment.
<RogueX> H3sp4wn:  And I am frustrated to tell you how many times I have installed Kubuntu in the last week...  just to say some days it was 2 times... LOL
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: reinstalling anything is never a solution (I am running edgy and haven't had to reinstall (yet))
<abattoir_> Tommy2k4: click on the icon in the windeco(the icon next to the title of the window)->Advanced->Special Application Settings
<RogueX> H3sp4wn: And you are right the screen is very much clearer..
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: With or without composite ?
<gatekeeper> RogueX, why do you keep reinstalling?
<RogueX> H3sp4wn: With composite...
<Harmental> hi everybody...
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: So how do you know that if its not working ? has it worked before or ?
<Harmental> i have a question....how can we set programs that requiere root rights to automatically start at boot (im thinking of firestarter)
<RogueX> gatekeeper: because it's so much fun?  LOL no just kidding.. because I would get it to the point that X would not run trying to fix Xorg.conf... LOL
<Tommy2k4> thanks abattoir
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: because it would run in 1650x ??  and not in 1920x1200 like it was suppose to but everything was MUCH clearer...
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: 1920x1200 ? Have you setup the modelines properly ?
<h3sp4wn> !fixvideores
<ubotu> I know nothing about fixvideores - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> !fixvideo
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<RogueX> gatekeeper:  And because I would install packages and mess it up like it crashed when I upgraded to KDE 3.5.4
<gatekeeper> RogueX, in the case xorg.conf I would make a copy of the file which you could go back to when it all went wrong, as for KDE 3.5.4 unless it has something you really need that the present version doesn't then there is no point
<Tommy2k4> can i make it so if im on desktop1 and i open an app thats forced to desktop 4 it will activate desktop 4
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: I have tried everything I could.  Followed all the stuff online that I could find... the few times that I got it to work it was unstable... :(  restart the laptop and it would go back to the other mode
<gatekeeper> RogueX, if you look on the forums there is backup howto which would be quicker than reinstalling
<RogueX> gatekeeper:  Understand..  just thought no big deal.. its out so upgrade.. LOLll
<RogueX> gatekeeper:  that is definatly what I need to find.  (grin)
<RogueX> gatekeeper:  I can say that I am an expert now getting the  base install done now in record time... even to the point I started a bash script to do half the changes for me. LOL
<gatekeeper> RogueX, whatever floats your boat :-) http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311&highlight=HOWTO%3A+backup
<RogueX> gatekeeper:  what I dont like to doing is using Automatix and EasyUbuntu because I dont know what it's installing I but then I dont know what packages to install without them to get things running... catch 22
<RogueX> gatekeeper:  I would rather not.  But have been going with what I could do.  :)
<gatekeeper> RogueX, I don't use them because they are more trouble than they are worth, (asking for trouble) I install exactly what I need manual using apt-get/synaptic. Got some usefull links on my little home page: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/home
<RogueX> gatekeeper:  It's like there is no way of knowing what packages you need to get video running not just the player.. example... to get one video to play I found I needed to install w32codec
<Wolfpaw> hiho
<RogueX> gatekeeper: then later I found something else that wouldnt run until I had installed something called libxine-extracodecs
<BKaj> what's the cmd to edit the sources list ?
<gatekeeper> RogueX, have a look at those links and ubuntu wiki site
<RogueX> BKaj: vim or Kate will work
<BKaj> yes RogueX, but what;s the cmd, I need to be sudo
<BKaj> other wise i can't save the edit
<BKaj> using kate
<RogueX> BKaj:  you can do a sudo bash
<RogueX> BKaj:then your root in the window
<gatekeeper> RogueX, I have installed  libxine-extracodecs  w32codec and realplayer 10 that so far covers all my needs with the other media packages installed by default
<BKaj> then, edit "sources list"  ?
<RogueX> Bjaj:yep that would be it
<RogueX> Bkaj:or you can edit them from inside of Apt-get
<gatekeeper> BKaj, go to Run Command... kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list or from the cli sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<RogueX> gatekeeper: thanks guess I should have been more clear.. :0
<RogueX> gatekeeper: what about packages libarts1-mpeglib or libakode2-mpeg?
<gatekeeper> RogueX, haven't had a need for them
<BKaj> gatekeeper:  ok thx it worked
<gatekeeper> BKaj, yw :-)
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> is there anyone who knows something about LVM?
<gatekeeper> RogueX, only install what you need to get what you want working, only installed realplayer 10 because the BBC insist on using that format, otherwise I would not have done so
<RogueX> gatekeeper: thats the way I like it too... I even uninstall all the packages that I know I dont want to unclutter things in KDE :)
<BKaj> ok, now all I need to do is get synaptic reinstalled but there's something blocking it
<RogueX> gatekeeper:but if you dont know what does what to get something done thats not easy to doooo
<Tommy2k4> how do i stop sendmail trying to run on bootup? ive apt-get remove sendmail and rm /etc/init.d/sendmail but it still tries
<trappist> Tommy2k4: man update-rc.d
<BKaj> anyone have an idea what this might be  ? "synaptic is not available, but is referred to by another package"
<gatekeeper> RogueX, that is why there is a ubuntu wiki site forums & irc, if in doubt ask first
<RogueX> gatekeeper: is the some quick and easy howto for IRC that would tell me things like how to change color or to register so you can private message?
<ironfroggy> how can i query if a service in /etc/init.d/ is currently running?
<aliasfred> BKaj: as said previously :) regenerate clean source list, do apt-get update then apt-get install synaptic :)
<aliasfred> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<RogueX> gatekeeper: I get the register instructions but I dont get them
<Tommy2k4> ty trappist
<gatekeeper> RogueX, not sure, others might
<RogueX> gatekeeper: for example how did you change your text color?
<RogueX> gatekeeper: I see your replies in Red... is everyone seeing red or just me?
<MilhousePunkRock> How do I connect to my WPA-PSK protected wireless network?
<MilhousePunkRock> Like this, RogueX?
<RogueX> Milhouse:  LOL yes
<MilhousePunkRock> That's when someone says your name, RogueX
<BKaj> ok aliasfred, my memory sucks , thx , doing the update now
<gatekeeper> RogueX, you see it in red because your name is in the reply so it is red to stand out, there will be a menu item called configure or settings depending what you are using
<RogueX> MilhousePunkRock: so if you type the name with a colon it does that auto?  is there anyway to short type long names such as yours? LOL
<RogueX> gatekeeper: using Konversationn
<MilhousePunkRock> Yes, type the first few letters and use the tab key, RogueX
<gatekeeper> BKaj, if you have done an update with clean sources and still have trouble then you can try: sudo killall apt-get
<RogueX> MilhousePunkRock: AWESOME!  LOL I have been putting my typeing skills to the test to keep up here!
<MilhousePunkRock> RogueX: It even makes the colon for you if you start with the name and press tab
<gatekeeper> RogueX, configure konversation
<RogueX> gatekeeper: Thanks!
<MilhousePunkRock> Took me a while to figure that out too, RogueX
<RogueX> MilhousePunkRock: does everyone see the reply too??
<gatekeeper> RogueX, if i was on my other machine i could tell you which menu it is in but i am not :-)
<RogueX> gatekeeper: np problem I can wing it.. :)
<MilhousePunkRock> The reply yes, but not in red, RogueX
<RogueX> MilhousePunkRock: Cool
<RogueX> Anyone know how to check if your nick is verified???
<BKaj> try pm
<RogueX> pm
<RogueX> pm?
<BKaj> privte message someone
<BKaj> if it's verified youcan chat privately
<RogueX> BKaj: I tried that it says no..
<BKaj> then you need verification
<RogueX> BKaj: but I went through the process so I must have did something wrong I guess....
<aliasfred> RogueX: when you do 'whois thenicknameofthepersonn' you will see 'n=' or 'i=' in front of it. n is for not identified, and 'i=' is for identified
<RogueX> I am trying to go from windows power user to Linux only ... NOT easy! LOL
<aliasfred> RogueX: what is the nickname you want to check
<gatekeeper> RogueX, there is a transition guide on my little home page the url I gave you earlier
<RogueX> aliasfred: Mine... LOL
<RogueX> gatekeeper: I am looking at it now..
<RogueX> gatekeeper: I am a Windows power user and I am use to getting my way.. lol  Linux is not nice that way.... LOL
<aliasfred> n=Rogue@151.196.192.50 <- you are not identified
<gatekeeper> RogueX, it is much better than windows, but like everything you need to learn it
<gatekeeper> linux that is
<RogueX> aliasfred: so I am totally new to this IRC thing... just landed here by using Kubuntu..
* aliasfred hopes that google will push vendor to include linux by default on fresh pc :)
<aliasfred> thus people will have the same trouble to do the linux->window that window->linux
<gatekeeper> RogueX, windows takes control away from you, linux gives it back to you
<aliasfred> personnally i have to do the linux->window and it is very painfull too
<centyx> RogueX: leave while you can. IRC is EVIIIIIIIIILE!
<RogueX> gatekeeper: I love it when it is working.. but the Xorg.conf thing for the last two weeks had me ready to throw the laptop out the window yesterday.  I had to put it in the desk and come back a couple hrs later
<RogueX> centyx: So far IRC is rocking.. these guys in here are awesome... gatekeeper and H3sp4n!
<centyx> RogueX: ;)
<gatekeeper> RogueX, persistence is usually rewarded :-)
<MilhousePunkRock> RogueX: The same happened to me, I figured this would be much faster to solve problems than posting on some forum
<gatekeeper> RogueX, :-)
<RogueX> gatekeeper: Funny thing is I have been using linux for work for over 10 years now this is the first time I have tried to use it for personal use... how do you like that.. lol  I started with SLAK no gui
<gatekeeper> RogueX, well I haven't been using linux that long, and still learning a lot, you should be much more of an expert than me :-)
<RogueX> gatekeeper: No I just used it for exactly what I needed... work stuff not regular..  all network centric console stuff...  this GUI stuff is showing me a thing or 2
<centyx> hrm.
<centyx> anyone know how to add to the list of fonts you can select from in Konsole?
<BKaj> ok, synaptic is installed in read only mode ...can't use it unless I'm root ...how do get root ?
<RogueX> gatekeeper: And vmware ROCKS with Linux... safety net...
<RogueX> BKaj: sudo bash in xterm
<gatekeeper> BKaj, not in your menu?
<BKaj> not in menu
<RogueX> gatekeeper: sorry keep forgetting menus.... so use to command line...
<RogueX> gatekeeper: I live in xterm 1/2 the time
<will____> anyone here use firefox and gmail?
<gatekeeper> BKaj, manually add it command: kdesu synaptic dialog will ask for password when you start it
<gatekeeper> will____, yes both
<BKaj> ok did kdesu synaptic in the run cmd and it worked
<will____> gatekeeper: cool.  do you have to individually load jpgs in emails?
<will____> gatekeeper: is there a way to make them work in the email itself
<gatekeeper> RogueX, for gui use Run Command.. kde su whatever
<BKaj> I figgerd it might
<Tommy2k4> how come if i delete a file thats playing in kaffeine it will still play
<gatekeeper> will____, not sure I understand the question attach them?
<RogueX> gatekeeper: Jeez never even noticed that.. I am learning by leaps and bounds.
<RogueX> Root:  NOT GOOD
<Cntryboy> Anyone know where I can get codec pack for kaffeine?
<RogueX> abattoir: if your running as root GO CHANGE
<Endrigo_Araujo> how to connect to brasnet?
<gatekeeper> RogueX, cool :-)
<abattoir> RogueX: chill :)
<h3sp4wn> Cntryboy: debian-multimedia
<Endrigo_Araujo> anyone knows?
<gatekeeper> Cntryboy, which one?
<Cntryboy> I have vlc, but even if I make each thing play with it, still pops up with annoying kaffeine by default, so where can I get codec pack for it?
<RogueX> abattoir: ok...  just thought I would warn..
<RogueX> abattoir: :)
<will____> gatekeeper: I get emails with photo boxes. but the photos don't load.  I can go to the bottom of the email and open the attached pics automatically, but was wondering if there was a way to make it load the photos WITHIN the email upon opening the email
<Endrigo_Araujo> anyone from Brazil?
<gatekeeper> Cntryboy, that sounds like the file association is incorrectly set up
<will____> gatekeeper: replace automatically with manually
<jfrcortez> #c++-es
<Cntryboy> ???
<RogueX> Anyone have formatting problems with Firefox
<Lynoure> RogueX: What formating, when printing, with all webpages, with some particular or something else?
<Cntryboy> gatekeeper: I click open with vlc, then at bottom i click the box to always use it with this file association.. it updates, but never works
<RogueX> Lynoure: with some pages I get text overlapping other text.
<gatekeeper> will____, windows outlook is the only one I know that has that feature (along with free viruses :-) ) others might know otherwise
<Cntryboy> so does anyone know where codec pack is for kaffiene
<Lynoure> RogueX: Can you give an example of such page?
<trappist> will____: what email client?
<Cntryboy> h3spa3wn: sorry didn't see urs, so debian-multimedia is that it?
<RogueX> will____: I can get images to display in email with a setting in Thunderbird... dont know if thats what you want.
<h3sp4wn> Cntryboy: If you are looking for w32codecs that has it
<Cntryboy> h3sp4wn: rather
<trappist> in kmail it's view->attachments->inline
<RogueX> Lynoure: www.break.com is one I use to try things out because there is a lot of stuff on there.
<Cntryboy> h3sp4wn: ive also noticed with kaffeine I have no sounds, is that because I need audio codec also?
<Cntryboy> speaker is slashed even if mute is off
<Lynoure> RogueX: nomen ist omen or how does it go...
<h3sp4wn> Cntryboy: you probably need libxine-extracodecs
<RogueX> Lynoure: ??
<Cntryboy> h3sp4wn: whats the difference in the first ones and the 2nd ones u just gave?
<BKaj> Ok, in oreder to DL E17 from CVS sources the sources list must be edited and the cvs sources added ...is this correct ?
<h3sp4wn> BKaj: Which repository are you trying to use ?
<Lynoure> RogueX: It'd be funny but non-ironic if break.com broke. But it does not on my FF, unless I increase the text size about five times
<BKaj> cvs
<h3sp4wn> sources.list is nothing to do with cvs
<RogueX> Lynoure: :)  ok  the tabs on the page go across and then the last tab goes to the next line over the text.  On windows box with FF no problem
<will____> gatekeeper: im just using the gmail website in firefox
<BKaj> ok, what is it
<abattoir> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<BKaj> ?
<will____> gatekeeper: do you recommend otherwise?
<gatekeeper> trappist, thanx kmail info usefull tip bit
<abattoir> Endrigo_Araujo: maybe someone there ^^^^
<BKaj> BBL
<RogueX> gatekeeper: Thunderbird has the same switch also
<Lynoure> RogueX: That sounds pretty much what I get with a significant font size increase... hmm.
<will____> gatekeeper: when I used gmail (website) with windows the photos came up
<RogueX> Lynoure: I thought the same but I still have it at the default setting of 9 I think.
<Lynoure> RogueX: try ctrl+0 to make sure, but I think with size like this you'd notice it being quite big
<centyx> anyone know how to add the list of fonts konsole can use?
<gatekeeper> will____, RogueX says you can use Thunderbird and trappist has give you the kmail tip bit, I guess it's what takes your fancy, think you can gmail from a pop3 client although I never tried to set it up, think there is a howto in the ubuntu forums
<idonthack> hello
<trappist> centyx: it should be able to use any monospace font you have installed
<RogueX> Lynoure: I just tried ctrl + ) nothing happend.. also the page comes up right for a sec then readjusts to overlap
<centyx> trappist: ok thanks
<idonthack> i've tried to install kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu, but i get an error. is this the right room to discuss that?
<abattoir> idonthack: sure. what is the error?
<will____> thanks guys.  I'll play around with your suggestions a bit
<idonthack> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<idonthack>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: kdegraphics-kfile-plugins but it is not going to be installed
<idonthack> E: Broken packages
<gatekeeper> will____, which browser did you use in windows?
<h3sp4wn> idonthack: Don't use unofficial repositories
<Cntryboy> h3sp4wn: so whats the difference in the 2 codec packages u told me about?
<Cntryboy> I have 2.1KB I need to know b4 I waste time and hours for wrong thing :(
<h3sp4wn> libxine-extracodecs is really all you should need
<h3sp4wn> (w32codecs is support for all the windows stuff that isn't supported any other way)
<idonthack> h3sp4n: i'm pretty sure i'm running only official repos, but where can i get a list of them to check?
<idonthack> or how can i revert?
<gatekeeper> Cntryboy, those 2 codecs are the only ones I use, seems to cover most stuff
<centyx> trappist: this is a stupid question, but do you know of any monospace fonts that can correctly display ansi characters such as were used in the gaudy BitchX themes etc? I ported a BitchX theme to irssi a long time ago, and I'd like to keep using it.
<Cntryboy> okay thx
<chx> something almost constantly writes to my HDD ( 0  0 108944 201772  43008 309332    0    0     0   108  392  1754  7  1 92  0 a line from vmstat -- note that 108)
<chx> how can I find out which process so I can shoot it down?
<trappist> centyx: no, I don't know much about that stuff
<gatekeeper> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<centyx> trappist: me either ;) thanks anyway
<lucky> Hi.  I am having problems playing flac files in amarok 1.4.1 that was offered on the kubuntu site.  Apparently its a bug in amarok + libxine.  Its apparently been fixed in a newer version of libxine.  Is there some way to file  a bug report for kubuntu or how do i use another backend with amarok 1.4.1 ?
<gatekeeper> idonthack, ^^^
<centyx> lucky: you can install xine 1.1.2
<Lynoure> RogueX: I'm too lazy to troubleshoot it further now... My FF is 1.5.0.4 btw
<makinvaja> hello
<lucky> centyx: how do i do that?
<idonthack> kk thanks
<abattoir> RogueX: thanks for your concern though :P
<Cntryboy> mmm
<RogueX> Lynoure: ok thanks anyway
<Cntryboy> both are those packages aren't in my sources
<makinvaja> um
<Cntryboy> do I have to add special source lines?
<Cntryboy> urls rather
<makinvaja> somebody knows something about video?
<RogueX> abattoir: no problem was just wanting help
<makinvaja> I mean
<centyx> lucky: n/m it'd probably be best to just wait until ubuntu/kubuntu releases a package for it
<makinvaja> how can i know what codec uses a video file?
<lucky> centyx: any idea when that would be ? :/
<makinvaja> I know in Windows (Gspot) but not in linux
<Cntryboy> h3sp3wn: What url do I need to add in my source.list to get these codecs?
<trappist> lucky: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu
<trappist> lucky: to file bugreports
<gatekeeper> Cntryboy, http://za1012001.googlepages.com/home have look here
<lucky> trappist: thanks
<centyx> lucky: no idea, sorry
<Cntryboy> k
<lucky> i'll do that
<h3sp4wn> Cntryboy: enable multiverse - will be commented out
<centyx> afk
<Lynoure> RogueX: Just quit my job in QA and it being a web team, been troubleshooting stuff like this occasionally for the job. Usually takes being there or a vnc or similar to find the reason... And I'm so happy to be free of web layout bug troubleshooting :)
<gatekeeper> Cntryboy, there is a wget command for the w32codecs on that url I gave you
<Cntryboy> yes I know dling it now
<RogueX> Lynoure: I understand that.. :)
<Cntryboy> what about extracodecs?
<h3sp4wn>  http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<makinvaja> Cntryboy: is to me?
<ivis> Hi where i can get cool desklets for gnome ? please help
<h3sp4wn> cntryboy: libxine-extracodecs is in multiverse
<gatekeeper> Cntryboy, as h3sp4wn you need to enable the correct repos, info is also there
<abattoir> ivis: gdesklets.org ?
<makinvaja> ah, i suposse not
<h3sp4wn> !info libxine-extracodecs
<abattoir> ivis: people at #ubuntu might know better though
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<Cntryboy> all my repos are enabled for multiverse
<ivis> ok thanks
<makinvaja> ok, again .... somebody know how to discover which codec uses a file? (like Gspot in windows), (later i would need to convert this file to a code supported by my home dvd player)
<Cntryboy> all i know is my multiverse is enabled
<Cntryboy> multi/unver both are
<idonthack> i have removed all unofficial repositories and enabled all of the official ubuntu repositories when trying to install kubuntu-desktop. i get the same error. it appears to be a problem with libpoppler1-qt: it requires 0.5.1-0ubuntu7 of libpoppler1, but 0.5.3-0ubuntu1 is in the repository
<h3sp4wn> idonthack: apt-cache policy libpoppler1-qt
<funky_munky> hello
<idonthack> libpoppler1-qt:
<idonthack>   Installed: (none)
<idonthack>   Candidate: 0.5.1-0ubuntu7
<idonthack>   Version table:
<idonthack>      0.5.1-0ubuntu7 0
<idonthack>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages
<funky_munky> can anyone here help me to learn how to import data file into openoffice's calc limited 65536 rows or how to reduce my text file to something manageable using perl?
<idonthack> sooo.... any ideas, h3sp4wn? or someone else?
<gatekeeper> idonthack, the only thing i can think of is to see if there are any devlopers in #ubuntu + 1 who might be aqble to help you, some times they come in here
<idonthack> ok
<Cntryboy> back
<bent> Hey again. I've restarted my computer, but it is still complaning that something is using apt-get.
<Cntryboy> gatekeeper: on that page you sent me where exactly is it talking about libxine-extracodecs?
<Cntryboy> small txt stuff I can barely make it out
<gatekeeper> Cntryboy, that package is in the repos
<Cntryboy> gatekeeper not for me it's not
<gatekeeper> Cntryboy, if i was on my other machine i could tell which repos
<Cntryboy> ive dl'ed everything under the sun for multiverse.. unless I have to manually add a link to source.list I should have it
<Tommy2k4> how do i disable bluetooth? seems pointless having it running when i will never use it
<admiral_proFTW> Tommy2k4, uninstall it?
<Tommy2k4> good idea
<Cntryboy> gatekeeper: thats okay, but that site u sent me to u said it shows me how there, what link to that page?
<gatekeeper> let us take a look at sources.list, pop it into pastebin
<admiral_proFTW> Tommy2k4, that was the answer I got when i asked the same question
<trident523> I've restarted my computer, but it is still complaning that something is using apt-get. And, I have no clue what else could be using it.
<Healot> you can simply remove bluetooth packages
<Cntryboy> ok
<gatekeeper> Cntryboy, use kdesu kate not sudo gedit, this will give you all the repos you need it is what I use: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<h3sp4wn> idonthack: sudo apt-get install  libpoppler1-qt=0.5.1-0ubuntu7
<idonthack> h3sp4wn, did not work. it says:  libpoppler1-qt: Depends: libpoppler1 (= 0.5.1-0ubuntu7) but 0.5.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<idonthack> should i do the same command with libpoppler1=0.5.1-0ubuntu7 first and then try to install libpoppler1-qt?
<centyx> does anyone here have a microsoft wireless optical mouse 2.0?
<gatekeeper> Cntryboy, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217592
<centyx> i wanna know if the scroll wheel is supposed to click like a third buttom
<h3sp4wn> idonthack: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libpoppler1-qt=0.5.1-0ubuntu7
<centyx> s/buttom/button
<Cntryboy> js im pasting my sourcelist for u
<Cntryboy> 2.1KB
<admiral_proFTW> centyx, yes
<Cntryboy> i can't go to thread to thread like u, takes me 10 min
<trident523> centyx: Mine does, but I dont know if it's a 2.0
<idonthack> same error
<admiral_proFTW> it depends on the mouse really
<admiral_proFTW> some have horizontal click
<admiral_proFTW> for the scroll button
<idonthack> the -qt version isn't installed in the first place so i don't know what you're expecting with --reinstall
<centyx> admiral_proFTW: i had to put mine back together after my wife's boss literally threw his away ( across the parking lot ) and i don't think i've got it put together right :P
<gatekeeper> Cntryboy, wooow just found it went straight to it
<admiral_proFTW> centyx, hmm
<centyx> it's a pain to not have the scroll wheel act as a third button when you're in firefox and trying to autoscroll
<centyx> admiral_proFTW: it scrolls, it just doesn't click
<admiral_proFTW> i once took apart a scroll mouse and couldn't put it back togetehre
<admiral_proFTW> centyx, i get you. and yes that does seem like a pain
<h3sp4wn> idonthack: sudo apt-get remove --purge libpoppler1
<centyx> i'll take it apart and try again
<centyx> admiral_proFTW: have you got the tilt wheel to work in linux?
<admiral_proFTW> i dont have one, but my friend does
<idonthack> hmmm. h3sp4wn that will remove things i want to keep, like cups
<admiral_proFTW> and it works
<centyx> ah
<Cntryboy_> grr I hate freaking dialup bs
<h3sp4wn> idonthack: just remove them anyway (when you install kubuntu-desktop it will put them back)
<centyx> admiral_proFTW: this one tilts
<idonthack> ook
<Cntryboy> stupid pastebin.ca won't load
<Cntryboy> pastebin.com wont load
<admiral_proFTW> it should work. I say should, because I know of at least one that works
<Cntryboy> I hate stupid sites that don't work good with dialup
<h3sp4wn> idonthack: Dont use purge if you want to keep cups
<gatekeeper> Cntryboy, no broadband available?
<idonthack> ok kubuntu-desktop is installing now
<Cntryboy> 4 min down the road, but the cheapos won't bring it down this road
<Cntryboy> :(
<Cntryboy> Im stressed I need to toke a sec
<Cntryboy> I feel like throwing this pos out the winder
<h3sp4wn> Cntryboy: Maybe download the dvd from work or something (it has packages for the whole of main on it)
<Cntryboy> well I want to download the dvd, but someone told me for example I have like updates I need to get but can't, anyways they told me the dvd wouldn't have the updates why not?
<Cntryboy> when i go to mom/dads house i'll prob get it, what do u mean in the (    ) I didn't follow that
<Cntryboy> btw heres my source
<Cntryboy> http://pastebin.com/752400
<h3sp4wn> Cntryboy: You will still need the security updates
<Hawkwind> Cntryboy: The CD/DVD was made a while back, so there are always going to be updates online that you need to get
<Cntryboy> toked, now ready for some skoal :)
<Cntryboy> when will 6.07 dapper come out
<Cntryboy> or what ever the next version is
<Healot> 6.10 >> 10-2006
<gatekeeper> hmmm pastebin on go sloooow
<grizzly> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Cntryboy> U know gang I do like linux, I really do. But it's so fustrating at time when ur a noob. I hate problems, but yet I hate windows lol..
<Cntryboy> this wouldn't be so bad If I had broadband, but downloading 1mb in 12min-16 min just sucks
<Hawkwind> Then get a better ISP
<Healot> Cntryboy: get an Apple then :-)
<Cntryboy> yack @ apple
<grizzly> would this: http://www.suspend2.net/downloads/all/suspend2-2.2-rc16-for-2.6.15.tar.bz2 , be the correct package to use in dapper?
<Cntryboy> I hate those worst
<Cntryboy> lol
<Cntryboy> healot: no offense if you have an apple
<Cntryboy> only thing I liked about apples was because I could play gold digger, old old game lol
<Cntryboy> be nice if I could find one for linux just like that
<Cntryboy> lol
<Healot> Cntryboy: or you suck at using a computer and operating systems :)
<Cntryboy> how would you get that out of me hating apples?
<BKaj> Cntryboy: have you considered an internet dish ISP service?...mucho buckoes but it beats dialup
<Cntryboy> i have no probs in windows, linux well I haven't used it that long lol, apples don't have a lot of software for it..
<Hawkwind> Satellite is equal to dial-up as they limit your download speed to the same speeds of dial-up
<Hawkwind> So you're better off staying with dial-up and paying the cheaper price
<Healot> Cntryboy: not because you're a hater, you just showed you suck when it comes to operating systems and computers :)
<BKaj> maybe in the US , Hawkwind
<Cntryboy> BKaj: yah I called about one, they wanted 600 for installation and 79 a month. And from what I read only profess. packages is around 1mb while up is 14KB lol. and pings sux
<Cntryboy> Healot: hows that? I do suck at linux thats an obvious one.. but how would u get that from windows or apples?
<BKaj> wow, you in the US Cntryboy
<Cntryboy> BKaj: yes
<Cntryboy> Tennessee
<Cntryboy> usa
<BKaj> ok, that's too bad
<Cntryboy> dual isdn wouldn't be too bad, but it cost more than dsl/cable around here lol
<gatekeeper> Cntryboy, pastebin doesn't seem to want to load for me, might have to ask one of the others to check it for sorry :-(
<BKaj> Canada here, there a dish service here exclusive for internet , 2MB down 300Kb up , no landlines needed 67US/mo
<Hawkwind> Cntryboy: Use pastebin.ca instead of pastebin.com
<Cntryboy> gatekeeper: yah it took me from the time u asked me until when i pasted it
<Cntryboy> hawkwind: I usually do, but it wouldn't load at all today
<Cntryboy> I can try now js
<Hawkwind> BKaj: That's NUTS!!!!!!!!!!  I pay $50 for 8Mb/512K
<BKaj> well when yer in the boonies you pay
<Cntryboy> hawkwind: u got cable or dsl
<Cntryboy> thats about what my dad gets
<BKaj> I pay 50cdn for 6mb down and 700kb up
<Cntryboy> but ive dl'ed at 10mb b4
* eliadOUT is back.
<Hawkwind> Cntryboy: Cable.  DSL is as slow as dial-up compared to what I have :P
<Cntryboy> u have comcast I take it?
<Cntryboy> what dad has
<Cntryboy> for same price and speeds
<Hawkwind> Cntryboy: No.  I have Time Warner/Road Runner
<Cntryboy> ahh oka
<Hawkwind> Comcast is probably the worst ISP other than AOL
<Cntryboy> road runner in the day I had friends that used to uncapp it
<BKaj> fibre eh ?
<Cntryboy> when it used to be capped
<Cntryboy> but can't do that now days I don't guess
<Cntryboy> yah pastebin.ca is usually fast as lighting for this slow dialup, but today it won't load at all for me
<Hawkwind> I'm hoping we get FiOS here soon.  They have a 50MB package they offer for $40 a month
<Cntryboy> nice
<doppelganger_> !qt
<ubotu> qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and a lot of other applications. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package.
<BKaj> where is that Hawkwind?
<Hawkwind> BKaj: Houston, Texas
<gatekeeper> Cntryboy, you have definately got probs with nyour repos, use the repos here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories comment out non free
<Cntryboy> comcast offers the speeds u have now for 19 a month for 6 months, prob what ill get when and if i move
<BKaj> FiOS is really spotty ..here and there but no real plan it seems
<Cntryboy> gatekeeper: how ya know if u didn't look at my sources.list
<gatekeeper> Cntryboy, pastebin just loaded, off out now so have to hand you over to one of the others
<RogueX> anyone know why I would not be able to chown on a file?
<trident523> I've restarted my computer, but it is still complaning that something is using apt-get.
<MehAdult> Hawkwind: FIOS would be nice, but I doubt it'll be out for a while.
<MehAdult> It's only in 6 states I think, last I checked.
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: i saw that captorials put up a screenkast showing how to install screenkast on kubuntu.
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: Do you know what I got it working - but my dapper chroot I was making it in was polluted (by me updating libc and udev )
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: oh.  what did you do to get it working?
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: they have packages for both up now.
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: I have been trying to repeat it on and off for a while
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: I built ffmpeg from svn with almost everything enabled
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: i see.
<lmosher> So I just booted kubuntu for my 2nd time. I had installed firefox last time and it worked fine. Now whenever I type in a dialog box firefox freezes after the first letter
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: I can't figure out properly at what point it was working
<lmosher> The address bar is fine, but if I type in a text box or in the search-bar at the top it freezes. It's done it about 10 times (require termination and restart of firefox)
<knapper_> Hi: I am getting the following error when trying to copy a dvd using k9copy: "An error occurred while running DVDAuthor: STAT: VOBU 0 at 0MB, 1 PGCS"
<knapper_> Anyone familiar with this error?
<Hawkwind> MehAdult: It's in Texas and should be in my area by the end of the year they say
<knapper_> Anyone
<knapper_> ?
<MehAdult> Hawkwind: Lucky :p
<dimsuz> Hi! I'm planning to try kubuntu and I'm curious what are the package sizes compared to their .tar.{gz,bz2} variants?
<aliasfred> dimsuz: it depends of the packages, usually .tgz are smaller, why do you ask that ?
<dimsuz> aliasfred: that's because I'm on dialup and I wonder how long will it take to update some package... :)
<dimsuz> aliasfred: although I've heard something about debdelta... Is it working?
<abattoir_> dimsuz: which one? maybe ubotu can tell us the size
<aliasfred> dimsuz: update ? not full install ? is this clear ?
<aliasfred> i mean else you know about shipit, i guess
<aliasfred> dimsuz: never heard of debdelta :)
<dimsuz> abattoir_: let's take kdelibs for example :)
<dimsuz> aliasfred: yes, update. If i have kdelibs-3.5.1 and want kdelibs-3.5.2 for example
<abattoir_> dimsuz: oh, i thought you were looking for a specific package... ok anyways...
<abattoir_> !info kdelibs
<ubotu> kdelibs: core libraries from the official KDE release. In repository main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu18 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 88 kB
<abattoir_> hehe, that's misleading :)
<aliasfred> hehe :) see it is small :)
<dimsuz> ubotu: s/kB/mB/ ? :)
<aliasfred> dimsuz: yep you would need something like rsync
<ubotu> I know nothing about s/kB/mB/ ? :) - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<abattoir_> dimsuz: ubotu is never wrong :P
<abattoir_> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<dimsuz> aliasfred: yes, I know about shipit - just got the disc delivered! :)
<dimsuz> abattoir_: you or ubotu is joking? :) Recall that I'm a newbie and can believe in almost everything :P
<abattoir_> dimsuz: ubotu is a bot, a computer program :)
<dimsuz> abattoir_: yes, I understood that :)
<Specimen> but its nick isnt registered?
<Specimen> so is it officially in this channel
<dimsuz> abattoir_: so it was wrong about those kB? :)
<abattoir_> well, you can PM it, so i guess it is registered
<Specimen> ah
<Specimen> ok
<aliasfred> dimsuz: debdelta the programm is in ubuntu, i dunno if the repository support
<abattoir_> dimsuz: no, in kubuntu, unlike KDE, the components of kdelibs are independently packaged
<abattoir_> *well, its not exactly packaged in KDE ;)
<dimsuz> aliasfred: ok. I dont think I'll update to often like i do it in gentoo now :)
<abattoir_> so kdelibs here, is just a metapackaged which would install all the components
<abattoir_> *metapackage
<dimsuz> abattoir_: ...which in turn will download a big files, yes?
<aliasfred> dimsuz: but the debdelta stuff is a good idea and match the ubuntu policy about 'even to low bw people'
<lnxKDE> I got my Kubuntu and ubuntu CDs from canonical :)
<abattoir_> dimsuz: yes, i think kdelibs-bin and kdelibs-data
<lnxKDE> very nice :)
<lnxKDE> also got some ubuntu stickers :D
<abattoir_> !info kdelibs-bin
<ubotu> kdelibs-bin: core binaries for all KDE applications. In repository main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu18 (dapper), package size 794 kB, installed size 2488 kB
<abattoir_> !info kdelibs-bin
<abattoir_> !info kdelibs-data
<ubotu> kdelibs-data: core shared data for all KDE applications. In repository main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu18 (dapper), package size 6917 kB, installed size 27476 kB
<abattoir_> dimsuz: there you go :)
<abattoir> dimsuz: .... and kdelibs4c2a too
<dimsuz> abattoir_: wow! 6 MB is less than 15 MB of kdelibs.tar.bz2 here
<dimsuz> abattoir: whats this?
<abattoir> !info kdelibs4c2a
<ubotu> kdelibs4c2a: core libraries for all KDE applications. In repository main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu18 (dapper), package size 8139 kB, installed size 24336 kB
<abattoir> there comes the 8 MB ;)
<dimsuz> abattoir: hmm. cant understand from description what this kdelibs4c2a thing is :)
<abattoir> dimsuz: i'd suggest using the debs, compiling KDE from source might be troublesome
<dimsuz> abattoir: yes, yes, I'm just comparing it to my gentoo source tarballs :)
<dimsuz> abattoir: anyway, soon I'll be using kde from kde4's subversion trunk :)
<abattoir> dimsuz: aah, ok :)
<dimsuz> abattoir: as long as it becomes usable :)
<aliasfred> dimsuz: you dev on kde4 ?
<abattoir> dimsuz: well, the devs are 'using' it ;)
<dimsuz> aliasfred: yup :). doing kdegames development mostly.
<dimsuz> abattoir: yes :)
<dimsuz> abattoir: but basic sesssion isn
<abattoir> dimsuz: any particular game? if i may ask?
<dimsuz> ...isn't runnable yet
<dimsuz> abattoir: not any particular. now I'm busy with porting kdegames module to qt4/kde4 api
<abattoir> dimsuz: oh ok, cool :)
<Specimen> so i just got my kubuntu cds through shipit today
<Specimen> but they dont work :(
<Specimen> i stick them in any of three computers ive got here
<Specimen> and they get as far as the menu
<dimsuz> abattoir: i must admit that I'm not very experienced kde dev - i'm working with it only a few month. But I quickly gain experience ;)
<Specimen> but they freeze when i try to launch
<Specimen> can anyone please assist me?
<Specimen> i so yearn for a malware-free environment...
<aliasfred> Specimen: the menu you are talking about is 'grub' ? a not nice menu in text when the cd boot ?
<Specimen> no i get the nice menu
* dimsuz thinks that he'll buy a new HDD for kubuntu ;)
<Specimen> the one with "launch/install"
<Specimen> and graphics safe mode
<Specimen> dadada
<Specimen> but any of the first three options dont work
<Specimen> sorta...
<Specimen> in two of the computers
<Specimen> it just freezes when it gets
<Specimen> to
<Specimen> trying to mount
<Specimen> the root drive
<Specimen> partition
<Specimen> whatever
<aliasfred> Specimen: do you have scsi ?
<Specimen> no
<Specimen> ide
<aliasfred> when you say 'freeze', how long did you wai t?
<Specimen> several minutes
<aliasfred> is this laptop or desktop ?
<Specimen> should i try longer?
<Specimen> its a 400MHz tower and a 950MHz tower
<aliasfred> hmm ok
<Specimen> the first with 128Mb of RAM (a little low I know) and the other with 640Mb
<Specimen> oh i forgot -
<aliasfred> you are in the very easy case here, no laptop, no scsi
<Specimen> if i wait long enough on the 400MHz one,
<Specimen> it gives a logical i/o error for hdc
<Specimen> (which im assuming is hard drive c:)
<aliasfred> hdc being the cdrom ?
<Specimen> i was thinking it was the hard drive but it could be the cd
<Specimen> i dont know...
<centyx> Specimen: hdc would be the secondary master
<aliasfred> hmm ok
<Specimen> ok
<Specimen> sorry
<dimsuz> I can see debdelta in unstable. What are these branches? Are they like stable and unstable ones in gentoo?
<Specimen> i have very little experience with linux
<h3sp4wn> !info debdelta edgy
<ubotu> debdelta: diff and patch utilities which work with Debian packages. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.15 (edgy), package size 33 kB, installed size 152 kB
<aliasfred> Specimen: so i get, you got several box running, then you can try to boot and follow instruction live while being here?
<Specimen> no problemo
<Specimen> ive got to run
<Specimen> from one end of the basement to the othger
<Specimen> ^other
<Specimen> but its quite feasable
<aliasfred> Specimen: i got to run too :) but this is the proper process :)
<aliasfred> Specimen: another thing would be to check if the cd itself is ok
<Specimen> done that.
<dimsuz> !info gcc
<ubotu> gcc: The GNU C compiler. In repository main, is optional. Version 4:4.0.3-1 (dapper), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<aliasfred> there is a 'cd check' somewehre
<Specimen> on the third computer i cant boot to the desktop but
<Specimen> the cd checks out fine
<dimsuz> !info gcc unstable
<ubotu> gcc: The GNU C compiler. In repository main, is optional. Version 4:4.0.3-1 (dapper), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<dimsuz> hmm
<dimsuz> !info gcc edgy
<ubotu> gcc: The GNU C compiler. In repository main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.1-3 (edgy), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<aliasfred> Specimen: ok so it is likely something tiny but boring :)
<Specimen> sure
<dimsuz> nice toy :)
<Specimen> ram check?
<aliasfred> Specimen: as i said i got to go, but the process could be (i) try to wait longer, (ii) try safer boot option, (iii) ask somebody here to help you getting more info about the freeze
<Specimen> ok
<aliasfred> Specimen: you can but unlikely on the 3 box
<Specimen> sure
<Specimen> yeah
<Specimen> oh yeah
<Specimen> the safe boot fails too
<Specimen> do u think this could be a problem with my cd drive?"
<aliasfred> yep could be
<Specimen> ok
<Specimen> ill try another one then
<aliasfred> but then again on the 3 boxes
<aliasfred> ok gone now good luck :)
<Specimen> thanks
<Specimen> 4 all the help!
<soon> #join #jabref
<soon> ups !!
<rootadmin> 
<rootadmin> 
<rootadmin> 
<rootadmin> :-)
<dimsuz> I forgot to ask one more thing :).
<dimsuz> How about initng support in [k] ubuntu?
<dimsuz> is it as simple as http://hermann.czedik.net/ubuntu_initng.html says? :)
<DarkAudit> What am I missing to be able to see my folders on my notebook? Both machines are running Dapper
<DarkAudit> So much info on how to connect to the internet, but hardly anything on networking 2 kubuntu boxes
<Tommy2k4> im trying to run kubuntu livecd on another pc and its giving loads of these errors:
<Tommy2k4> buffer i/o error on device dm-1 at block 4324324798
<Tommy2k4> and the block number increases and gives a new error like that every few seconds
<h3sp4wn> Tommy2k4: Try the kanotix live cd its alot better (to use as a live cd)
<abattoir> Tommy2k4: disk errors? scratched CD maybe?
<Tommy2k4> but i might end up installing kubuntu
<dices_almighty> you have to install kubuntu then nfs or samba for sharing
<dices_almighty> or live cd then install nfs or samba
<dices_almighty> or plain old fish:  :P
<dices_almighty> in konqueror
<DarkAudit> ok... I need nfs for 2 linux boxes, right?
<Tommy2k4> does anyone know whether device dm-1 is likely to be the cd drive or the hdd when using livecd
<Specimen> oops, i just realized this nick is owned by someone else...
<Pupeno> what mp3 encoder do you recommend (even if it is text-only), the simpler the better.
<Tommy2k4> lame
<ubuntu> bye beyw
<dices_almighty> DarkAudit i would prefer samba for network and server or even fish
<dices_almighty> with fish you can see all files using ssh
<will____> is there a way to set linux to just ask your for the SU password when it is necessary (in the gui)?
<KaiHanari> will____, thats the way it is already
<trng204> so if anyone else was watching my problem,
<will____> KaiHanari: for example, when I try to "safely remove" my external HD it says I'm not root.  what's the easiest way to solve that
<trng204> i swapped out the cd drive
<trng204> no change :(
<will____> KaiHanari: im going to be taking that drive on and off all the time
<KaiHanari> will____, how are you mounting the drive?
<will____> well it is mounting it  to the media folder
<will____> KaiHanari: media/sda5
<KaiHanari> it shouldnt say that you have to be root, unless youve got root accessing it
<will____> oh
<KaiHanari> i work with removeable media all the time, never been asked for root password
<will____> KaiHanari: oh. I "closed" amarok but it was till running in the background.  that was the problem
<will____> KaiHanari: thanks
<KaiHanari> i have to go to work...
<will____> KaiHanari: speaking of... is there a way to set it so when you hit the "x" it actually exits the program?
<will____> anyone?
<trappist> will____: I don't think there is.  amarok likes to go into the systray when you 'close' it.  you can close it any time, though, by right-clicking the systray icon.
<centyx> ctrl-q quits it too
<will____> thx
<will____> even better
<centyx> or just click on File/Quit
<Tommy2k4> is there no way to install kubuntu from the livecd without booting into the livecd first
<h3sp4wn> Tommy2k4: Depends how  hard you are willing to try
<Tommy2k4> well booting to livecd keeps giving loads of errors
<Tommy2k4> buffer i/o error on device dm-1 at block 4324324798
<h3sp4wn> So try another live cd
<RogueX>  Tommy2k4: there is a Text install on the DVD ver
<h3sp4wn> i.e a different one (determine whether its a hardware problem or not)
<RogueX> Tommy2k4: where you dont go into the live install
<Tommy2k4> well id rather have to do it without having to dl another version
<RogueX> Tommy2k4: I have never used the cd version.  but when you boot off the disk it gives you different options
<Tommy2k4> is there no parameters i can use when u press f6 to make it just goto install instead of the livecd
<trng204> wondering the same thing here...
<DarkAudit> hmm... The instant I went on battery on my VAIO, the charge went to 85% left
<ivan255> oi
<ivan255> boa noite
<DarkAudit> I've got sonypi in /etc/modules, but it still isn't recognized
<ivan255> oi
<RogueX> ivan255: english?
<soon> anyone know how I add a new class to my latex installation?
<Cntryboy> okay I'm back
<Cntryboy> Anyone know why kaffeine has a slash through the speaker and it's not on mute? I can't get any sound
<h3sp4wn> Cntryboy: Do you have sound in amarok ?
<Cntryboy> Dunno about that
<Cntryboy> but I do in vlc
<Cntryboy> I do in xmm also
<Cntryboy> I mean my sound is fine, just not in kaffeine
<trng204> gtg
<coachJ> how do I make firefox the default browser
<Cntryboy> h3sp4wn: dont go to sleep on me
<Cntryboy> lol
<osh_> No opera in Dapper?
<trappist> osh_: never will be, unless opera goes open source
<abattoir> osh_: but there is a dapper package in the opera site isnt there?
<trappist> abattoir: http://deb.opera.com/opera/dists/unstable/non-free/binary-i386/
<h3sp4wn> !dapper-commercial
<ubotu> I know nothing about dapper-commercial - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> There is a dapper-commercial canocial repo with opera in it
<osh_> abattoir: will have a look at that. thanks.
<osh_> I thought I'd check it out since it's qt-based...
<abattoir> they dont seem to have x86_64 though :(
<RawSewage> I cant get sound back on YouTube.  I touched a volume control on it, and now, no sound
<trappist> abattoir: no, they don't
<RawSewage> Anyone know how to fix this
<trappist> abattoir: and since it's not open source we can't make a 64bit build
<abattoir> trappist: of course :)
<trappist> abattoir: I run mine in a 32bit chroot, from where I also run mplayer, firefox, etc.
<abattoir> trappist: nah, i prefer running it natively :)
<abattoir> trappist: konq does well enough for me
<trappist> abattoir: can't have flash, java, etc., in a 64bit browser atm.
<coachJ> if someone answered i missed it,,how do I set firefox as my default browser?
<abattoir> trappist: well... it is not impossible, there are workarounds
<trappist> abattoir: yeah - running it in a 32bit chroot :)
<james14> I have Dapper running on a IBM ThinkPad.  Am using a Bluetooth mouse.  When I haven't use the mouse for a few minutes I have to reconnect it again.  Any idea how to fix this?
<trappist> coachJ: set firefox as the application for the .htm* filetypes
<coachJ> where?
<abattoir> trappist: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-90919.html seen that?
<trappist> abattoir: no I haven't, thanks for the link - looks like something I might wanna do
<abattoir> trappist: doesnt work always for me, so i think you might choose to stay using chroot :P
<coachJ> trappist-where do I set the association of file types
<trappist> coachJ: I dunno, in kcontrol somewhere.
<abattoir> coachJ: Kcontrol-> KDE Components -> File Associatioins
<abattoir> *Associations
<coachJ> thks
<coachJ> wow I dont have a Kcontrol in the menu
<marlin> I really would like to be involved in kubuntu
<marlin> but don't know where to start
<coachJ> abattoir-I dont have a Kcontrol in the menu
<ivan255> alguma pessoa afim  de tc
<coachJ> same to ya
<Tommy2k4> if i dl the kubuntu alternative cd will it still install the same stuff as the livecd
<Cntryboy> Anyone know why kaffeine has a slash through the speaker and it's not on mute? I can't get any sound
<marlin> try to install the libxine-extracodecs
<Cntryboy> marlin: I can't it's not in repos
<Cntryboy> and I don't know how to add it
<Cntryboy> ive already downloaded 2hours worth of w32 on this slowww dialup
<Cntryboy> but can't get what u said to work
<marlin> try to check up a multiverse or universe repository
<she> yo
<trappist> Cntryboy: http://linuxkungfu.org/tmp/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<Cntryboy> I have w32
<Cntryboy> its libxine-extracodecs Im trying to get working
<trappist> oh
<trappist> it's in multiverse
<trappist> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/x/xine-extracodecs/libxine-extracodecs_1.1.1+ubuntu1-2_i386.deb
<shoemake> howdie howdie... I got some problems with kopete/gaim and icq... any takers?
<centyx> shoemake: just ask, maybe someone will say something helpful
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi guys
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i forgot the name of a program
<shoemake> hehe, well... I can't get logged in. I can do it from the windows box sitting beside me..
<trappist> shoemake: it usually works this way: you ask a specific question, and anyone who knows the answer will answer.
<centyx> Tallia1Kubuntu: what does it do?
<shoemake> kopete just sits there "connecting" and gaim will eventually error
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i used it to create a deb package automatically after compilation, and so be able of upgrade/uninstall without having to retain the source code
<trappist> Tallia1Kubuntu: which one? ;)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> leave me the time to type ^__^
<trappist> Tallia1Kubuntu: checkinstall?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> trappist: it could be! let me see :)
<centyx> shoemake: icq? i don't use that. are they using the same server as your client on the other machine?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> trappist: i was thinking about his name, why checkinstall!??
<shoemake> yes
<trappist> Tallia1Kubuntu: I have no idea.  good question.
<ironfroggy> shoemake: i use icq with kopete. whats the problem?
<andrew_> Would anyone know how to play dvds on kubuntu?
<shoemake> Iron, fresh install (finished about an hour ago).... kopete and gaim won't let me log into icq
<Tallia1Kubuntu> andrew_: mplayer dvd:/
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and you need some libraries installed
<Tallia1Kubuntu> read here
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !dvd
<centyx> andrew_: apt-get install libdvdread3 and wget http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1_i386.deb then install it with dpkg -i
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<centyx> or what ubotu said
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<centyx> the package from videolan.org works for me ;)
<andrew_> thanks
<centyx> i just use kaffeine
<centyx> not a fan of mplayer
<andrew_> You mean kaffein play dvds
<centyx> andrew_ once you get those library files, it will, yes
<centyx> wonder if shoemake got it to work
<centyx> 8-s
#kubuntu 2006-07-20
<coachJ> i changed the default browser to Firefox in Kcontrol ctr, but when I click a link in an email it still uses Konquorer, why?
<coachJ> anyone?
<centyx> ARE U READY!?
<centyx> oh sorry
<bobbyyu> I have a problem: when I load adept, it says it's already running when it's not
<bobbyyu> Looks like no one can help me
<LjL> bobbyyu: does "ps aux | grep -i adept" show anything?
<centyx> too late!
<LjL> well, he *was* still here when i asked
<centyx> LjL: heh, I know
<centyx> he was just an empty shell
<centyx> he'd already given up
<centyx> given in
<LjL> heh
<cox377_> does anyone here use the kubuntu wireless assistant?
<h3sp4wn> cox377_: I think wpa_gui is the best wireless assistant (graphical)
<h3sp4wn> !info wpa_gui
<ubotu> Package wpa_gui does not exist in dapper
<cox377_> I'm just using the default one on install for kubuntu
<h3sp4wn> !info wpa_gui edgy
<cox377_> Dammit
<ubotu> Package wpa_gui does not exist in edgy
<cox377_> thing is, after u spoke to "knob" earlier.. which was me i got the modprob working fine under ndiswrapper
<h3sp4wn> Its stupid network manager doesn't work properly and they don't include the official wpa_supplicant gui
<crimsun> !info wpagui edgy
<ubotu> wpagui: GUI for wpa_supplicant. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.5.4-2 (edgy), package size 94 kB, installed size 220 kB
<h3sp4wn> crimsun: perfect
<cox377_> but.. it doesnt connect on start up
<Tommy2k4> livecd installer is taking forever to partition the drive
<Distro^Junkie> how big a drive ?
<crimsun> Tommy2k4: use the alternate installer, then. It should take a minute max, in the livecd, if things are working correctly.
<Tommy2k4> 84gb drive
<Tommy2k4> or around that
<Distro^Junkie> I got a 250 gig and it didn't take all that long
<h3sp4wn> cox377_: Have you thought of trying knetworkmanager (it doesn't work well for me but may for you)
<Tommy2k4> it had problems just booting to the livecd though
<Tommy2k4> buffer i/o error on device dm-1 at block 4324324798
<Tommy2k4> any amount of errrors like that
<cox377_> h3sp4wn: ummm i shall give it a go mate
<h3sp4wn> cox377_: ndiswrapper works really well with hotplug I have been liking it more recently
<h3sp4wn> cox377_: Other than that I can tell you to just set it up from the commandline
<cpk2> anyone know how to set up a mx record for postfix?
<Distro^Junkie> Tommy2k4: sounds like you may have some bad blocks on your hard drive
<Tommy2k4> yea
<Tommy2k4> i think my primary master is b0rked
<Tommy2k4> but i boot windows ( & installing kubuntu) on primary slave so it shouldnt be a problem should it?
<h3sp4wn> cpk2: Running your own dns server or someone elses ?
<Distro^Junkie> Tommy2k4: naww you should be ok
<satafterh> what do i use to set up my dsl connection(password)
<cpk2> h3sp4wn: i have a domain name from dyndns
<h3sp4wn> cpk2: It took me ages to work out how to decently make sure that my dndns ip updated propely I presume you just set the mx from that site
<cpk2> h3sp4wn: mx record from dyndns costs money =\
<h3sp4wn> maybe just get a proper domain they are very cheap these days
<Hawkwind> Yeah you can get a domain for $10 a year.  Then renewal is cheaper than that sometimes
* Kyral got a domain from GoDaddy and uses EveryDNS for his DNS (Free :D)
<MrBallZ> hi, does anyone have problems with Samba on Dapper 6.06 ???  I've tried to share a folder but not working ... any sugestions ?
<h3sp4wn> MrBallZ: manually editting smb.conf ?
<MrBallZ> that could be something .... :P
<h3sp4wn> That is the way I would do it
<h3sp4wn> (wouldn't use any gui stuff it - its not that hard to do)
<icedragon1> What do I need to do to finish moving from ubuntu to kubuntu (alls I did was sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop)?  Gnome panel is still running, for instance...
<icedragon1> I chose kdm as my display manager
<h3sp4wn> icedragon1: select kde as the session type
<icedragon1> h3sp4wn, I have, and it shows a kubuntu splash on boot, and even a kubuntu login prompt
<icedragon1> however, the gnome panel is still being used
<h3sp4wn> icedragon1: You need to select session type kde
<ironfroggy> is it possible for an individual user to configure some samba share to mount in their home directory?
<h3sp4wn> icedragon1: (I have just tested it because my default session is e17
<ironfroggy> or, even better, for me to configure that every user have their home share mounted for them?
<Tommy2k4> the livecd installer says there was an error partitioning the drive but doesnt say what it was
<ironfroggy> have you checked out the partition table yourself to see what state its in?
<abattoir> Tommy2k4: did you by any chance choose an XFS filesystem for root?
<Tommy2k4> i let it auto partition it for me
<Tommy2k4> using largest continuous free space
<unix_infidel> Tommy2k4: its better to just manually partition and setup mount points.
<Tommy2k4> when i tried to manually partition this pc it wouldnt even work
<Tommy2k4> at least 3 big bugs
<unix_infidel> Tommy2k4:  many ubuntu users have never had that problem.
<Hawkwind> Tommy2k4: Don't use the Live CD, use the alternate CD
<Tommy2k4> im sure
<Hawkwind> It's a known issue with the Live CD
<Tommy2k4> k i guess
<angasule> running programs with kdesu doesn't work (no error message in the console, I checked), I tried killing kdesud which usually fixes it, but no luck, what can I do, other than reboot?
<SpAwN> how can i make the clock use standard time...instead of 24 hour clock
<unix_infidel> SpAwN: man date
<unix_infidel> SpAwN: or is this for the kde clock?
<SpAwN> kde clock right now
<unix_infidel> eg what kicker displays?
<the_hammer> there we go trying ubuntu now mandriva sucked
<SpAwN> im just using kde atm
<unix_infidel> SpAwN: right click on the clock and click on date and time format.
<unix_infidel> or just use kcontrol.
<mistik1> Hello guys
<Hawkwind> mistik1: Greetings
<SpAwN> ungamed, do u know what i have to change to make it 12 hour...i dont know the formate
<Hawkwind> the_hammer: We saw your nasty comments in #Mandriva where you broke the rules a few times
<SpAwN> * unix_infidel
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: man date will tell you that
<Hawkwind> %I perhaps
<mistik1> I just upgraded my brother's machine from kubuntu breezy to dapper and I noticed that the admin tool is gone
<the_hammer> ahh well that os sucked and im not ashamed to say so
<SpAwN> the_hammer, no mandriva is actualy quite good.
<mistik1> Did they have a settings tool for dapper and if so what is the name of it so I can install the new tools
<mistik1> hey Hawkwind
<Distro^Junkie> Tunepimp (MusicBrainz tagging library) returned the following error: ".mp3 is not a supported filetype.". < ---- anyone getting an error like this in amarok when trying to tag files with musicbrainz ?
<Hawkwind> mistik1: You mean like systemsettings ?
<unix_infidel> SpAwN: if you wanna go gui(not recommended) you do right click on clock>time& dates>timeformat: to pH:MM:SS:AMPM
<mistik1> yes
<the_hammer> wouldnt let me updat with out paying them
<the_hammer> update even
<mistik1> When systemsettings is clicked from the menu it comes up blank
<SpAwN> unix_infidel, ahh k thanks........i was kinda confusd on how to change the formate
<mistik1> I did a sources.list style upgrade btw
<SpAwN> brb gotta log out for it toake affect
<Hawkwind> mistik1: Strange.  Have you tried making sure systemsettings is installed ?
<mistik1> Hawkwind: I did not even know what the cli name for it was
<the_hammer> i dont think anyone would say here that mandriva is better then ubuntu and/or kubuntu lol
<the_hammer> if it is then ya all would have it and not whatcha got
<Hawkwind> mistik1: systemsettings and the package name is kde-systemsettings
<the_hammer> :)
<LjL> the_hammer: i would hardly say that any decently-known linux distribution is "better" than another in absolute terms, no.
<Hawkwind> the_hammer: I run both actually.  I also happen to run http://SeerOfSouls.com/ which is the largest 3rd party rpm repository for Mandriva.  My site gets almost 2 million hits a month
<Hawkwind> the_hammer: Plus I was an op of #Mandrake/#Mandriva for over 3 years
<the_hammer> interesting
<mistik1> Hawkwind: thanks
<Hawkwind> I'm still listed as the alternate contact, and the bot in the channel runs from my server :)
<Hawkwind> mistik1: No problems
<angasule> help :( kdesu doesn't work, how do I restart/what do I kill it?
<the_hammer> i have a whole collection of linux here i got xandros desktop and deluxe versions and ultima 8.1
<the_hammer> fedroacore 5
* unix_infidel wonders which is the higher cause: collecting linux, or using it :P
<unix_infidel> cause / calling...
<the_hammer> ubuntu kubuntu mandriva 2006 suse 10.1
<the_hammer> debian
<the_hammer> back track knoppix
<mistik1> Hawkwind: It says its already at the latest version
<Hawkwind> mistik1: Run it from CLI and see what happens
<the_hammer> still cant find 1 that im 100 % happy with
<the_hammer> i like ubuntu and kubuntu
<unix_infidel> heh, try BSD then :)
* abattoir remembers Hawkwind from the infamous thac debate :P
<unix_infidel> LOL
<SpAwN> unix_infidel, hehe.....
<the_hammer> hard part is finding one that likes my vidcard
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Ohhh  ??
<SpAwN> the_hammer, buy a nvidia vid card if u are gonna use linux
<SpAwN> a cheap ass nvidia card is way better then a expensive ati on linux
<test> Hiya room1
<the_hammer> lol ya so im finding out
<the_hammer> debian doesnt like my ethernet card
<the_hammer> brb comoany
<the_hammer> company*
<mistik1> Hawkwind: we ran it from cli as user and its blank, ran it sudo systemsettings and it comes up now
<Hawkwind> abattoir: I didn't know you ran Mandriva/Mandrake.  Must be referring to the one on the Club forums ?
<abattoir> Hawkwind: yes, i was still a bit new, but it was about his 'bleeding edge' packages, at a forum
<mistik1> I guess I'll just edit the menu option and make it use kdesu
<Hawkwind> mistik1: Hmmmm, could be a conf file that is messing up from the upgrade or something
<abattoir> Hawkwind: Mandriva is what made me use Linux primarily, but I was hungry for the latest packages...
<abattoir> so switched to Kubuntu
<abattoir> still have fond memories though :)
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Ahh.  That was/is the goal of my SoS site.  I keep that thing heavily populated with the latest and greatest.  Hence why I get so many hits to it each month
<Hawkwind> abattoir: There are many here in this channel that know me from Mandriva and that used to or still use my SoS site
<abattoir> Hawkwind: i'm not sure if it was around then, thac's packages were only source, so i used them, even if that meant hundreds of crashes :P
<Hawkwind> I'm hoping to expand it and start hosting some deb packages.  I did build xchat-2.6.6 which was just released yesterday and put it up there
<Tommy2k4> shouldnt something happen when i right click on the pager applet and go open pager
<Tommy2k4> launch pager*
<the_hammer> sure is fun fartin around with linux anyways
<abattoir> Hawkwind: cool :) .
<the_hammer> its like ice cream so many different tastes and flavours
<test> the_hammer: Still wanting to kick your pc?
<the_hammer> lol naaa im ok now
<abattoir> the_hammer: what happened to your bot? :P
<abattoir> managed to get eggdrop to work?
<test> the_hammer: Get your answers did ya?
<the_hammer> someone showed me a site lastnight that someone else couldnt get the bot working on ubuntu
<test> yay!
<Hawkwind> the_hammer: It works here. After you left last night I set one up in about 5 - 7 minutes
<the_hammer> i dont even think it was installed right cuz 1 i had i moved from desktop to usr folder
<the_hammer> and im thinkin thats why i had probs
<the_hammer> i give up for now ill take another whack at it 1 day
<the_hammer> not really giving up just takin a break
<Tommy2k4> can i get a cpu/ram/other stuff usage graphs in kicker
<Tommy2k4> like i could in xfce
<Hawkwind> Tommy2k4: gkrellm
<Pyro> There is an applet you can add in the taskbar called "System Monitor" I think
<abattoir> Tommy2k4: there is a kicker Applet... let me look it up
<abattoir> Tommy2k4: system guard applet
<Pyro> ^That's it
<abattoir> Tommy2k4: or you could try superkaramba(though it doesnt go into the kicker)
<Tommy2k4> found it
<the_hammer> the installer thing is kinda a differenet in kubuntu eh
<abattoir> the_hammer: adept?
<iSDAGE> hey, how do I get programs to runon startup in Kubuntu?
<Tommy2k4> damn its ugly
<the_hammer> the one in ubuntu was catagorued
<abattoir> Tommy2k4: try superkaramba
<abattoir> !superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<abattoir> i warn you, it *might* munch your CPU mercilessly if you have a slow/old system
<Hawkwind> Tommy2k4: If you are referring to gkrellm being ugly, it's very themeable
<the_hammer> Sysinfo for 'AMD64': Linux 2.6.15-23-amd64-generic running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: AMDAthlon643200+ at 1005 MHz (2011 bogomips), , RAM: 465/500MB, 96 proc's, 50.35min up
<the_hammer> :)
<Tommy2k4> no i meant system guard applet
<abattoir> Hawkwind: i think he means the kicker applet, it *does* look ugly, ugh :=\
<the_hammer> ya the adept is terrible looking
<the_hammer> didnt realize that was the name of it till i clicked on it again
<the_hammer> lol
<Pyro_MX> Mmm... removed the screens in the sysguard applet instead of removing the applet itself..
<abattoir> the_hammer: if i may ask, is it the list of packages that is 'intimidating' ?
<Pyro_MX> Now I cannot get the monitor back lol
<abattoir> the_hammer: it would be useful if you could tell what you dont like exactly :)
<the_hammer> kinda i miss the way ubuntu's is
<abattoir> the_hammer: synaptic?
<the_hammer> ya
<the_hammer> i like the style of that better
<the_hammer> all nicely in order,etc
<Pyro_MX> Synaptic can be installed in Kubuntu
<abattoir> the_hammer: you could still use it if you wat
<the_hammer> easyer to pick n choose
<abattoir> *want
<h3sp4wn> interactive aptitude install best
<Hawkwind> the_hammer: sudo apt-get install synaptic  and you'll be happy :P
<the_hammer> cool ok ty ill try that
<h3sp4wn>  /s/install/is
<h3sp4wn> With aptitude you can even play minesweeper
<h3sp4wn> If the dependancy's are in a total mess
<abattoir> h3sp4wn: really? an easter egg?
<h3sp4wn> abattoir: Its just in the menu
<SaGE> hey, how do you get programs to run on startup in Kubuntu?
<ryanakca> why is it that since the recent upgrade, I can't hold backspace key and have it erase a line... I have to hit it numerous times and erase caracter by caracter... same thing with the arrows... I need to hit numerous times... scroll lock light doesn't work either...
<mistik1> abattoir; How those the theme progrm look?
<abattoir> h3sp4wn: heh, ok, cool
<the_hammer> there was a game i think in mandriva i liked but when i installed it lastnight i couldnt find it...has a little arrow and ya have to shoot balls down
<abattoir> mistik1: ???
<ryanakca> this is only in Xorg, not in tty1/tty2/tty*
<abattoir> mistik1: superkaramba?
<Pyro_MX> Well, if you let the programs you want to open on startup run when you shutdown, they should get back in your next login.
<mistik1> yes
<SaGE> yeah, that doesn't work for all of them
<Tommy2k4> SaGE, copy .desktop files to ~/.kde/Autoruns
<h3sp4wn> abattoir: aptitude -v -v -v -v -v moo (thats the easter egg)
<h3sp4wn> abattoir: apt-get moo (is as you know the supercow powers)
<abattoir> h3sp4wn: thanks, i'll check it out
<abattoir> aah, yes, that i've heard and seen :)
<Tommy2k4> sorry SaGE its ~/.kde/Autostart
<abattoir> mistik1: there are thousands of themes which show everything from sysinf/weather to your mail, you can also control music players etc...
<abattoir> mistik1: checkout http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=38 for themes
<abattoir> mistik1: superkaramba is in universe
<Pyro_MX> I was wondering... is there an art team entirely dedicated to Kubuntu? Because I just found stuff about the Ubuntu art team.
<mistik1> thank you abattoir
<abattoir> mistik1: so 'sudo apt-get install superkaramba' if you have it enabled
<mistik1> already don thanks
<Tommy2k4> yep worked for me
<abattoir> Pyro_MX: afaik, only one person :(
<Hawkwind> mistik1: You running Kubuntu yourself now, or just doing this for someone ?
<the_hammer> wow lots more games in kubuntu eh
<Pyro_MX> Oh..
<the_hammer> holy cow gettin them all
<the_hammer> my fav game is tetris
<the_hammer> play that game for ever heh
<abattoir> Pyro_MX: but he is already coming up w/ awesome stuff for edgy... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Kubuntu-Edgy-Ideas
<the_hammer> ty for tellin me the update thing
<Pyro_MX> Okay
<Pyro_MX> Um hey abattoir how do you send PMs?
<SaGE> Thanks Tommy
<abattoir>  /msg nick
<Pyro_MX> thx
<abattoir> where nick is the nick of the person :P
<Pyro_MX> lol I figured it out lol
<abattoir> Pyro_MX: you'd like to work on Kubuntu artwork?
<abattoir> Pyro_MX: i was just guessing there :P
<the_hammer> or right click on nicks and select open query
<Hawkwind> Or /query <nick> which will open a new tab with that user, then type your message in that tab :)
<Pyro_MX> I cant... I'm not registered and cannot open private messages windows
<Tommy2k4> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Pyro_MX> !register
<Pyro_MX> zoinks
<Pyro_MX> well I'm just here for a little time
<Pyro_MX> Yea well abattoir, i wanted to show something to the art team
<Tommy2k4> what if u get addicted and start coming here every day
<abattoir> Pyro_MX: i think the page i gave you is for incoming stuff, but i'm not sure if everybody can put stuff in(even though someone else has)...
<Hawkwind> Tommy2k4: Then he'd just be like the rest of us :)
<Tommy2k4> lol
<abattoir> Pyro_MX: you can try contacting kwwii, he is the Kubuntu/KDE artwork god :P
<Pyro_MX> How can I contact him?
<Tommy2k4> do you all have your irc client open up when you login
<abattoir> he hangs out @ #kubuntu-devel
<Pyro_MX> Hmhm..
<Pyro_MX> Well... just doing theme concept
<Hawkwind> Tommy2k4: My IRC client rarely ever closes
<abattoir> i dont think he is there right now
<Hawkwind> Heh
<Tommy2k4> same unless reboot
<Hawkwind> Surely kwwii's email can be found on launchpad or on his wiki page
<Tommy2k4> is slickbar for superkaramba like a replacement for kicker
<Pyro_MX> does he hangs out in the ubuntu forums?
<Hawkwind> Tommy2k4: Though I have a nick running in screen in irssi from my server that never goes away
<abattoir> Pyro_MX: not afaik
<abattoir> https://launchpad.net/people/kwwii
<Pyro_MX> Thanks, I'll check this..
<abattoir> well, he hasnt listed his email...
<Pyro_MX> Ah it's okay
<Hawkwind> There are 3 emails on that page for him too
<abattoir> Hawkwind: there are? i probably cant see because i'm not logged in.
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Yeah on the lower left.  I guess I'm logged in is why I see them
<abattoir> Hawkwind: indeed, i wasnt logged in :)
<Hawkwind> nixternal: !!!!
<Hawkwind> Heh
<Hawkwind> Didn't I just see you somewhere
<nixternal_> hehe ya
<the_hammer> ahhh so thats what everyone was talking bout yesterday about kate
<the_hammer> lol
<cpk2> anyone know what telinit to do to close xserver and go to console?
<Hawkwind> cpk2: telinit3
<Hawkwind> telinit5 to get back to X
<cpk2> telinit 3 doesnt do anything
<cpk2> runlevel is 3 2 now
<the_hammer> whats this bluechat about
<the_hammer> seen it a few times never tried it tho whats it all about
<Pyro_MX> Seems kwii isnt logged - is there a place where I can just pitch a design idea?
<Hawkwind> Pyro_MX: Email him
<Pyro_MX> M'kay
<Pyro_MX> Havent got his email - ill to find it out
<Tommy2k4> gah cant get superkaramba working
<Tommy2k4> and now theres a dumb thing in the top left showing just 1 tray icon
<abattoir> Tommy2k4: what exactly is the problem?
<abattoir> Tommy2k4: you cant get a theme to work?
<Tommy2k4> i tried to load a theme
<Tommy2k4> slickbar
<Tommy2k4> then superkaramba crashed
<Tommy2k4> and its showing 1 tray icon in the top left o_o
<abattoir> Tommy2k4: that's more of a problem w/ the theme rather than superkaramba ;)
<Tommy2k4> probably
<Tommy2k4> how do i get rid of it
<the_hammer> kick it
<abattoir> Rt. click on the theme->Close theme
<Tommy2k4> but theres not a theme as such
<Tommy2k4> just 1 tray icon, and when i right click it the context menu for that icon comes up
<Tommy2k4> superkaramba shows as no themes open
<abattoir> Tommy2k4: i guess the theme messed the panels up...
<abattoir> Tommy2k4: i'm not familiar w/ the theme... could have used dcop to do something
<Tommy2k4> i reloaded the theme and it works now but that dumb tray icon is still covering it
<abattoir> Tommy2k4: tray icon for which app?
<Tommy2k4> kopete
<Tommy2k4> if i close kopete it will change to the next tray icon
<dive-o> for some reason, the arrow keys in firefox have stopped behaving the way they used to - for example, if I click on an empty area of the page, I can scroll up/down with the arrow keys. now, there is always a cursor in the browser window, and the arrow keys move that around, like it's in some weird edit mode. any ideas?
<Tommy2k4> f7 (total guess)
<Tommy2k4> ages since i used firefox
<dive-o> wow
<dive-o> Tommy2k4: totally accurate guess
<Tommy2k4> :D
<dive-o> must've done it when trying to hit ctrl-f7 or something, thanks :)
<ojin> hey tommy... if you're still around... if you download any karamba themes, is there a place to store them or do you just make your own?
<Tommy2k4> make your own i guess
<Tommy2k4> trying to get slickbar to work properly
<Tommy2k4> cba with it
<joe74> What do I do to update kubuntu 5.10 to kubuntu 6.06
<selina> Hola
<selina> algun chileno
<the_hammer> whats a good mp3 player for kubuntu
<test> selina: hiya
<the_hammer> all the ones i got wont play
<joe74> hola selina yo soy de mexico
<test> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<joe74> try amarok for mp3 or xmms
<whataboutbob> xmms is good
<the_hammer> none are working
<joe74> I like amarok because it autolovevls volume in all mp3's
<whataboutbob> oh cool did not know that
<joe74> but xmms is good also, similar to winamp
<test> the_hammer: did you put in the codec?
<the_hammer> not sure
<the_hammer> what codec i need
<test> check the link above
<ironfroggy> with qtparted, what is the significance of the "active" partition?
<joe74> yeah for amarok you will need to download special codecs, it wont play mp3 right out of the box
<test> tells you how to get mp3 and everything working
<selina> Camx Cam
<joe74> any of you know what command to run to upgrade from kubuntu 5.10 to kubuntu 6.06
<BKaj> ok, got synaptic e=working as root by using as kdesu synaptic in the run cmd , but it's srill not in the k-menu
<test> isnt is dist-upgrade?
<joe74> im not sure
<ironfroggy> or what the "busy" status of the drive means (there is no hdd activity)
<joe74> maybe sudo apt-get install screw up my pc?
<test> i think it is dist-upgrade or something like that
<lmvaz> joe74: you have to change the repository entries in /etc/apt/sources.list
<joe74> kk, ill keep checking around
<stodge> So does printing to a Samba printer work in Kubuntu Dapper?
<test> i dont think apt get install will mess up your computerr
<the_hammer> getting 41 codec files now lol
<joe74> oh
<the_hammer> somethings gotta give
<lmvaz> then after apt-get update to update your local base
<the_hammer> need  my darn tuneage
<lmvaz> and finally apt-get dist upgrade
<joe74> no actually this is the most decent linux I have seen
<joe74> ok
<test> i was right hehehhe
<joe74> thanks lmvaz and test
<BKaj> joe74: agreed
<test> okay if i change just the icon for my cd drive it will NOT keep it from mounting right?
<lmvaz> :)
<BKaj> how do write synaptic to the k-menu ?
<joe74> no, icons are independent from that
<BKaj> gotta use run cmd and kdesu to run it as root
<Tommy2k4> gah gkrellm is ugly
<test> okay cause one time i changed it and it just would not mount no matter what. i think i changed something else then
<joe74> BKaj : you mean add synaptic to your k-maenu?
<BKaj> yeah joe74
<the_hammer> gettin 146 media files 1 of these dam things gotta work lol
<joe74> go to system settings>panel>menus>edit Kmenu
* test gives the_hammer another baseball bat just in case....
<whataboutbob> anyone use kubuntu on tablet pc?
<whataboutbob> if so HELP :(
<unix_infidel> heh, kubuntu isnt ready for the tablet PC :P
<gemidjy_> how do I make a certain folder a repository for apt-get ?
<joe74> there you add any program and icon, make sure to write the command for that program
<Kr4t05> whataboutbob, good luck with that...
<whataboutbob> lol it's actually a tablet / laptop
<whataboutbob> everything but the pen works great
* test wants a tablet pc one of these days...
<test> after linux works with them that is.
<whataboutbob> lol i agree test
<Kr4t05> This is what I dislike...
<test> i really have no interest in this miholada thingy everyone keeps talking about
<whataboutbob> I figured there would be some package by now for the tablet had a sharp zaurus for 3 years now it works
<ironfroggy> is it even possible to resize an ext3 partition?
<test> okay heres a question... how can i move my home directory to another partition after i have installed dapper drake?
<test> then i have a server question.....
<Kr4t05> Just because Linux exhist does not make it the solution to life's problems. Windows is a decent OS in it's own right and has it's place. Just because Linux works doesn't make it the best option.
<Kr4t05> Done my rant.
<whataboutbob> linux rules windows drooles (my 2 cents)
<Kr4t05> whataboutbob, what's wrong with it?
<ironfroggy> whataboutbob: havent done it myself, but my boss actually runs kubuntu on a tablet pc, so its not undoable.
<Kr4t05> (For the record, I'm not being a fanboy, I'm just supporting my point)
<test> linux is THE BEST. Better be careful I might be called a zealot.
<whataboutbob> kewl thanks ironfroggy
<Kr4t05> test, what makes Linux better than any other OS that exhists? I'm merely asking, and not flaming.
<jimmy__> I have a question folks
<whataboutbob> at least if I know someone else has done it I will press onward
<jimmy__> wireless networking question for my dell 1100 laptop
<Kr4t05> !tell jimmy__ about ndiswrapper
<jimmy__> using truemobile 1300 card
<test> Kr4t05: Well let's see: Cost effectiveness, stability, customizabilty, awesome support and a sense of having choice. But it's the only os ive used too, so i think I am a bit biased
<ironfroggy> but you know it will become a flame. saying "windows is great" in a linux irc channel is like yelling fire in a crowded theatre, and then waiting outside with the dead bodies of everyone in the theatre's grandmothers. either way you'll be pummeled equally.
<jimmy__> Kr4t05: ndiswrapper?
<whataboutbob> good one ironfroggy
<Kr4t05> test, with proper configuration, and some common-sense, Windows is an acceptable OS.
<whataboutbob> acceptable yes
<ironfroggy> test: if you choose windows, you still have a choice.
<Kr4t05> ironfroggy, I'm not saying that "Windows is great" I'm merely saying that neither are the answer to world hunger. ;)
<test> Kr4t05: As i said my opinion is somewhat biased
<jimmy__> can anyone help me with my wireless network?
<Kr4t05> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<ironfroggy> not to repeat myself, but is it possible to resize an ext3 partition? i dont see any resizing utilities for it on the liveCD
<jimmy__> thank you
<Kr4t05> ironfroggy, qtparted?
<Kr4t05> ironfroggy, I think that's it.
<test> ironfroggy: from what i hear having no experience with it it isnt really a choice after you get into it.
<Kr4t05> I mean, as a Desktop system, Windows works out of the box, without 2 hours of terminal-gazing.
<test> Kr4t05: Sounds to easy.
<whataboutbob> so does kubuntu
<ironfroggy> test: if you choose to use windows, how do you not have a choice? what choice you have doesnt change depending on what choice you make.
<Kr4t05> Don't get me wrong, I love being able to make my windows wobble with XGL/Compiz
<ironfroggy> Kr4t05: it wont let me resize the ext3 partition, even tho it says it can be resized to the left so many blocks.
<ironfroggy> Kr4t05: so get Vista :-)
<test> Ironfroggy: Proprietary stuff was never my thing I guess.
<Kr4t05> whataboutbob, I spend two hours making TwinView work, installing my "restricted" codecs, and updating my apt sources. Windows, I get it in, and run WinUpdate.
<Kr4t05> I mean, Linux rocks at somethings.
<ironfroggy> test: do you read the source code to all the 'free' apps you use?
<Kr4t05> As a server? Hell yeah. As a gaming system? Not anytime soon.
<Kr4t05> If we see a trend in developers making more games for Linux, I would be more optimistic.
<Kr4t05> But, at the moment, I only have two commercial games that run natively on Linux.
<test> ironfroggy: Some of them why?
<Kr4t05> ironfroggy, as for getting Vista, not anytime soon.
<ironfroggy> test: because 99% of linux users dont. so whats the point? not that i dont love the option, but people so often list reasons to use linux which arent real reasons, becuase they never excersize them.
<ironfroggy> Kr4t05: well, not until its out. or you download that beta.
<Kr4t05> ironfroggy, it's still in beta, meaning I'd spend about 2 days patching holes.
<Kr4t05> And, if you use that argument against me, I'll have one for you.
<abattoir> ironfroggy: just because you like 'free' software does not mean you should read the source code, or even understand it...
<ironfroggy> abattoir: so tell me, then, what is the point?
<test> ironfroggy: A point well taken, but as i said having almost zero exp with the othe one and only going on what i have heard/read i form an opinion. Choice is a good thing however no arguing that. I aslo think that an informed choice is better than some other types.
<abattoir> its about the flexibility... some people are idealistic too
<ironfroggy> im just playing devil's advocate, i understand the virtues of 'free' software, i just think that many of them are less valuable less often then most people will admit.
<ironfroggy> abattoir: whats more flexable if you arent looking at any code?
<abattoir> ironfroggy: for me, open source software are continuously refined, being the best that they can be...
<ironfroggy> sounds like you arent comparing the freedom of the software, but the software itself.
<ironfroggy> anyway, im off to find out how to resize this ext3 partition.
<abattoir> ironfroggy: well, come back when you are done, we'll have a nice discussion on #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<abattoir> ironfroggy: you want to expand it or shrink it?
<test> is the other guy really that much better?
<BKaj> well I managed to put synaptic in the k-menu but it still won
<BKaj> won't launch
<james_> when i click on some video streams on this laptop, like videos on Yahoo, for example, the box where there video should play just says "no picture". i used to be able to play these videos, but now i can't for some reason. i do have mplayer and plugins installed. any suggestions?
<distanceisdeath> Kubuntu cannot mount the root file system on start up.  any ideas?
<fiyawerx> hey guys, anyone ever get "xine was unable to initialize any audio devices"
<test> james_: I have that problem too. what browser?
<fiyawerx> it was working fine before until i plugged in my usb headset
<james_> test: firefox
<fiyawerx> and now amarok keeps giving that error (even after removal/reboot
<test> james_: I had that problem in firefox but not in konquerer. interseting.
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  Is there a way to book-style printing with Kprint?
<james_> test: i think this started after i installed the updates yesterday
<james_> test
<test> james_: I have had too many problems with the updates too.
<james_> test: i have never tried to play videos in konqueror, never figured they would work.. i'll try that
<test> james_: Work fine in konquerer for me.
<distanceisdeath> why can't ubuntu/kubuntu start up for me?  it has een off for a week, and now it wont start up
<test> james_: if it dosn't work in konqueror with mplayer try with xine and see if it does any better....
<james_> test: yeah. they do not work in konqueror at all
<test> james_: that was my advice.
<test> james_: like i said it works for me.
<james_> test: how would i get it to switch to xine? could i switch to xine in firefox as well? i hate mplayer
<test> james_: search for plugin in synaptic
<james_> k
<test> james_: I'm pretty sure there is a xine plugin for firefox
<james_> streaming content in linux is really improving... but still sucks badly
<test> james_: after codecs and plugins it normally works okay.
<test> james_: at least in my experience.
<james_> test: it only works ok on some things... i have all the codecs, plugins, etc... and many streams do not work
<Tommy2k4> ack dead moth splattered across my monitor
<test> james_: I stream milohula files, real, aol music and etc....
<distanceisdeath> have fun tommy
<test> Tommy2k4: ewwwww
<billykan> ...
<james_> test: i get rhapsody and yahoo (usually) to work... but a lot of other things dont....
<billykan>  ???
<test> james_: however anything that needs activex or drm will not work at all i dont think.
<james_> test: correct, and i don't care about that
<test> in2tv being a great example.
<abattoir> billykan: unfortunately there is not korean (k)ubuntu channel that i can point you to.... so please speak english
<the_hammer> lol billy ya writting foren words
<test> I think korean
<james_> test: can you play the video on democracy now's website, out of curiosity?
<test> james_:  give me the website and ill try it
<the_hammer> well im in good shape got my tunes workin
<nrdb> Hi I have just installed kubuntu on a new partition, I had to use the kernel argument "acpi=on" to get it to boot, I have an problem, every few seconds the mouse pointer freezes for a fraction of a second :(, does anyone know why?
<test> the_hammer: YAY!
<nrdb> oops :( that "acpi=no"
<james_> test: http://democracynow.org/
<the_hammer> cant have eggdrops on kubuntu eh
<test> james_: just a sec
<the_hammer> haha tried and cant be found
<abattoir> ugh, i was wrong, there is a korean ubuntu channel :(
<abattoir> !ko
<ubotu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<abattoir> might be worth knowing which language *doesnt* have a support channel
<test> james_: where on the page is the video in question?
<james_> test: xine is playing yahoo video for me, although the color is really screwed up
<test> james_: try adjusting the settings for video...
<the_hammer> hey test is it possible to run an egg on kubuntu?
<james_> test: just click at the top of the [age
<james_> page*
<test> abattoir: inuit isn't supported in a channel I don't think.
<james_> under the "war and peace report"
<abattoir> test: yes, so that's one... ;)
<abattoir> test: well, you could say 'amarok amarok' to them :P
<abattoir> ok, i'm thinking of corny stuff... sorry
<test> abattoir: hehehe
<abattoir> test: ok, this is more lame, and i know it(they'd call me the boy who cried 'wolf wolf') ;)
<the_hammer> test?
<b0nn> hi all, I goofed my adept_notifier up yesterday and nfi how to fix it, it *used* to check for updates just after boot time, and left an icon on my panel, but now its gone, where do I start?
<test> james_: it needs real player to play at least video
<test> abattoir: hehehe
<james_> test: i have democracy now working for the first time ever.... but again, color messed up
<the_hammer> is it possible to have an eggdrop on kubuntu?
<test> james_: There's a little progress
<the_hammer> thinking ill take another whack at it in a bit
<the_hammer> tell me what to grab and ill grab it
<test> james_: Can you adjust the color and brightness settings and fix the problem?
* test gets the_hammers baseball bat. Here we go again.
<the_hammer> lol
<james_> test: not so far.... i am looking for a way to adjust all of that
<test> james_: I know there is a gnome interface to xine so i am assuming there is a kde one where you would be able to do that
<james_> test: i'll try to check for that
<the_hammer> ill try my luck later on gotta jet for a bit here
<james_> thanks for the help
<the_hammer> bbs
<terror> hey
<test> james_: no troubles
<test> terror: hiya
<nrdb> I am having trouble with the mouse pointer :( it is jerky.  Every few seconds in halts for a fraction of a second :( can anyone help?
<CVirus> whats the difference between the alternate CD and the desktop CD ?
<CVirus> The Desktop CD runs a live desktop directly from the CD and can install to your hard disk. The Alternate CD includes a text based installer for low memory, LVM or RAID installs.
<CVirus> got it
<CVirus> thanks
<CheeseBurgerMan>  Alternate CD has text based installer, Desktop CD is a liveCD with the Ubiquity installer.
<Hawkwind> desktop is the Live CD, alternate is the full installer
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh, good job. :)
<CVirus> hehe
<cri6> firs time on irc!
<Hawkwind> Don't ever admit that in public :P
<cri6> I know, nevermind. thanks for the edvise
<cri6> how can I change the boot sequence in kubuntu 6.06, please?
<Tommy2k4> kubuntu crashed again
<Hawkwind> cri6: What do you mean by the boot sequence ?  As in harddrive or CD-Rom ?
<cri6> i mean OS sequenca...
<Tommy2k4> grub.list or something
<Hawkwind> Edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<CheeseBurgerMan> /etc/grub/menu.lst
<Desh> Everytime I try to use the fglrx drivers my Xorg.0.log reports: [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOSPC", apparetnly an Mtrr error, ad nothing I do fixes this, I want to recompile my kernel w/o mtrr, how would I do this?
<CheeseBurgerMan> WHoops.../boot/grub/menu.lst
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hawkwind got it right.
* Hawkwind Waits for his prize
<cri6> thanx you all!
<cri6> I was used to suse's gui forthis
* CheeseBurgerMan hands Hawkwind a cheeseburger.
<Tommy2k4> can anyone help me fix the problem i have on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204080
<Hawkwind> Yummmmmm!  Thanks CheeseBurgerMan :P
<Tommy2k4> i switched to 16bit and it still happens but much rarer
* abattoir wants a cheeseburger too :(
* CheeseBurgerMan puts out a plate of cheeseburgers.
<unix_infidel> that reminds me....
* unix_infidel puts on some shoes and goes out to run a couple miles.
<CheeseBurgerMan> You need to eat?
<unix_infidel> :P
<Tommy2k4> i did 21km on the steppy machine thingy today :)
<ironfroggy> im so impressed. kubuntu actually handles my laptop hardware better than windows xp did.
<Hawkwind> Tommy2k4: You need to verify the refresh rates for your monitor.  It's obvious they are wrong which is what is causing the problem
<SpAwN> hello all im using ndiswrapper for my wireless....today it started droping the connection.....no matter what i do it wont reconnect(router still lets other wireless connection)...anyone have any kinda of ideas?
<Hawkwind> Tommy2k4: You can find that info from the book that came with the monitor or on google by pulling up the make and model number
<Tommy2k4> Hawkwind, definately correct
<Tommy2k4> http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/monitors/819et/en/spec/spec.htm#Resolution
<Tommy2k4> Horizontal scan range	30 - 70 kHz (automatic) | Vertical scan range	50 - 160 Hz (automatic)
<fiyawerx> anyone know if there's a way to get two sound devices working at once?
<Hawkwind> fiyawerx: There is, but it's pretty complicated.  Why not by a sound card for $20 that supports multiple channels and allows you to hear more than one sound at a time
<fiyawerx> Hawkwind: yeah, might just do that, well, has to be external tho
<fiyawerx> Hawkwind: just was wondering if i could use my regular audio card for main output and logitech usb headset for cueing
<fiyawerx> without spending anything :)
<Tommy2k4> i thought that might be what you needed
<nrdb> In a new install of kubuntu 6.06 I have a jerky mouse pointer :(  help please.
<Tommy2k4> but a usb headset isnt really an audio device is it?
<fiyawerx> well
<fiyawerx> when i reboot
<fiyawerx> kde sends sounds to my pc speakers
<fiyawerx> and amarok plays to my usb headset
<fiyawerx> so it's using them separately somehow
<Tommy2k4> hm
<fiyawerx> and it's listed in kmix as a separate device
<fiyawerx> but some things work wierd or if i change anything it all comes crashing down lol
<Tommy2k4> you using some dj software or just amarok?
<fiyawerx> got mixxx to try out for now
<fiyawerx> but anything lists my devices weird
<fiyawerx> like, i know system makes my headset /dev/dsp1
<fiyawerx> but amarok says its using dev/dsp and it still comes through the headset
<fiyawerx> if i unplug my headset, dsp1 disappears
<fiyawerx> like its all strange
<fiyawerx> and i get alsa errors and whatnot, altho im not sure i ever used alsa on this
<fiyawerx> i have to use oss, and i don't really know the difference :)
<OOD> alsa is much more advanced
<OOD> and supports software mixing and other usefull things
<jimmy__> will the dell 3418 driver work with the 1300 (dell broadcom wireless card)
<Tommy2k4> installing mixxx now :)
<nrdb> In a new install of kubuntu 6.06 I have a jerky mouse pointer :(  help please.
<Tommy2k4> even after reboot / unplug&replug mouse?
<jimmy__> this noobie needs help with wireless networking
<test> jimmy__: do you have a dell 1300 notebook or card?
<Hawkwind> nrdb: Trying being a bit more detailed.  Maybe post your xorg.conf to pastebin.ca or tell us what you've done or haven't done
<posthuman> I dont know alot of difference between OSS and ALSA..but OSS sounded really bad on my card when I tried desktopBSD
<fiyawerx> OOD: i think ican use alsa until i plug my headset in
<jimmy__> test: yes
<fiyawerx> then it breaks
<test> jimmy__: notebook or card?
<jimmy__> test lol sorry, 1100 notebook, 1300 card
<test> jimmy__: hmmm does it use broadcom 43xx chip?
<nrdb> Hawkwind: when working off the livecd the mouse works just fine, so I copied the xorg.conf to the HDD and it is still jerky.  apart from that I don't know what to do.
<Hawkwind> jimmy__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174  <~~Try reading this for broadcomm chipsets
<Hawkwind> nrdb: Have you run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg by chance ?
<Hawkwind> nrdb: Usually going with the defaults usually works fine
<Tommy2k4> mixxx wont even work for me :(
<nrdb> Hawkwind: no, I will now
<jimmy__> test : tying to check and see here
<test> jimmy__: okay
<unix_infidel> Tommy2k4: mixxx is terrible.
<Tommy2k4> with OSS it says audio device could not be opened, with Jack it says sound api could not be initialized :(
<unix_infidel> most any linux audio development stuff is nonsense.  Use OS X or windows if you're serious about producing and mixing audio.
<Tommy2k4> you know of a good alternative?
<jimmy__> test: I did lspci   <------   it would be listed here right?
<fiyawerx> ah, i also have jack and a bunch of stuf
<fiyawerx> unix_infidel: not necessarily true
<test> jimmy__: it should be
<Tommy2k4> im not serious i just wanna have a mess about with it
<fiyawerx> its getting there
<fiyawerx> for mixing anyway
<unix_infidel> Tommy2k4: i'm not sure if mixxx uses oss but maybe try the alsaoss wrapper.
<jimmy__> test: Linux user for almost 2 weeks (bare with me)
<jimmy__> test:   :o)
<test> jimmy__: okay its all good
<unix_infidel> fiyawerx: for the most part unless your doing audio analysis linux isnt the best, its a good alternative, but i'm just saying i'm nota fan.
* fiyawerx nods
<Tommy2k4> how would i do that
<fiyawerx> i love amarok for management tho, hehe
<unix_infidel> !alsa-oss
<ubotu> I know nothing about alsa-oss - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fiyawerx> wanted to get something worth mixing setup also
<posthuman> I just love amarok
<posthuman> tehehe
<Tommy2k4> i found its aoss
<fiyawerx> i mean just to play with, i really want to get serato scratch live
<posthuman> !alsaoss
<jimmy__> test:  BCM4306
<ubotu> I know nothing about alsaoss - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<posthuman> ah no such lucl
<jimmy__> test:  whaahoo
<unix_infidel> Tommy2k4: apt-get the package and then run aoss mixxx
<test> jimmy__:  hehe cool.
<OOD> unix_infidel: only problem with linux is that all the good audio appds are either for Mac or Windows
<Tommy2k4> oki
<fiyawerx> but yeah that even runs best under a clean windows install
<jimmy__> test:   now what ?
<test> jimmy__: the broadcom 43xx are easy to install for the most part
<unix_infidel> OOD: like i said, if you're serious about audio development, mixing, production
<unix_infidel> use mac or win32
<test> jimmy__: do you have your driver disk?
<test> jimmy__: and have ndiswrapper-utils installed?
<Tommy2k4> exactly the same errors using aoss
<jimmy__> test: I have the disk on hand
<jimmy__> test: and I have no idea about ndiswrapper thing
<test> jimmy__: did you install ndiswrapper-utils. it's in synaptic
<jimmy__> test: I just installed dapper thats it.
<jimmy__> test:  fresh install
<nrdb> I have a jerky mouse pointer, I have tried coping the xorg.conf file from the livecd, and dpkg-reconfigure, but it still isn't working properly.
<test> jimmy__: do you have network on that machine?
<test> jimmy__: i mean wired
<jimmy__> test:  oh, no
<jimmy__> test:  cable modem is the only wire
<test> jimmy__: its okay put in your install disk and open synaptic when it asks
<jimmy__> test:  wow, I didnt think it would work in linux
<test> jimmy__: let e ask again: can you access the internet from the linux machine?
<jimmy__> test: yes, I'm on the laptop now
<test> open synaptic and search for ndiswrapper-utils
<jimmy__> ok
<test> jimmy__: then install it.
<jimmy__> ok
<test> after that copy the drivers on your driver disk to your linux machine
<test> jimmy__: the network drivers
<lmosher> I installed a .deb using dpkg and I want to remove it.. What do I need to do?
<jimmy__> test: would you know off hand what extention the drivers are?
<test> jimmy__: there are 2 of them an .inf and a .sys
<jimmy__> .exe cant be used in linux right?
<nrdb> lmosher: try "gpkg --remove <name>"
<jimmy__> oh  ok
<lmosher> nrdb: ok I thought it was something like that.. is it the deb name?
<lmosher> or the package itself?
<OOD> sudo apt-get remove packagename
<test> jimmy__: they may start with a bcm or something like that
<nrdb> lmosher: I think you want the package name
<OOD> that'll remove the package
<test> hiya admin :)
<nrdb> I have a jerky mouse pointer, I have tried coping the xorg.conf file from the livecd, and dpkg-reconfigure, but it still isn't working properly.
<unix_infidel> nrdb: man xset
<unix_infidel> then search for m
<unix_infidel> change the ratio
<jimmy__> test:  there are two .sys files with bcm ..... get both?
<test> jimmy__: are there two inf files or only one?
<test> jimmy__: likely the inf and sys will have the same name
<jimmy__> 1
<jimmy__> ok
<jimmy__> yes
<jimmy__> got em
<test> jimmy__: what is the name of the inf out of curiousity?
<jimmy__> test: nfbcmwl5.i
<nrdb> unix_infidel: isn't this what is controled by the settings in "K -> System settings -> Mouse -> Advanced"
<jimmy__> test:  oops  .inf
<unix_infidel> nrdb: fire up console and open up two tabs.
<unix_infidel> in one tab type `man xset`
<unix_infidel> and in the other type in xset m [stop right there and dont press enter] 
<james_> test: since i installed the xine plugin for firefox, the color on ANY video i play, whether streaming or DVD, etc, is all really messed uo, do you have any suggestions? i see no way to adjust any of this
<unix_infidel> THEN fire up $BROWSER and research the proper ratio.
<test> james_: not off hand. ill check though
<test> jimmy__: same as mine
<unix_infidel> (note, this is not a permanent setting, you need to add this to a script or adapt it to xorg.conf.
<test> jimmy__: should be simple to do
<unix_infidel> )
<test> jimmy__: open a terminal and go to the place here the drivers are
<jimmy__> test: I have two windows open in konsole (good enough)?
<nrdb> unix_infidel: I don't think these setting will affect my problem, as the mouse does move OK, but every few seconds it halts for about 1/4 of a second the jumps and work again for a few seconds.
<unix_infidel> nrdb: is this an optical mouse or a traditional ball mouse?
<test> jimmy__: you only need one konsole.
<vinboy> Xorg is using 228mb of memory now.... it keep increasing from like 60mb yesterday
<vinboy> is there a memory leak somewhere?
<test> jimmy__: let me get my other laptop real quick and we can begin okay?
<jimmy__> test: oh
<nrdb> unix_infidel: it is an optical track ball, it work fine on the LiveCD and on my other install of kubuntu but not on this fresh install.
<jimmy__> test: ok
<unix_infidel> nrdb: that usually means it a X issue in which the settings have somehow changed.
<unix_infidel> nrdb: like i said find the specific ratio that you desire for xset m
<test> jimmy__: do you have the konsole open where the drivers are?
<nrdb> unix_infidel: I tried coping the xorg.conf off the LiveCD and reconfiguring the xserver
<test> james_: still checking for you....
<unix_infidel> nrdb: like i said, it usually wont save mouse ratio settings.
<james_> test: thanks
<jimmy__> test: I copied the files to the hard drive and closed the window
<unix_infidel> i promise, if you do as i say, your hand will stop throbbing after a few minutes.
<test> jimmy__: open a konsole and cd to where the drivers were copied
<jimmy__> test:  ok done ( they are on the desktop)
<test> jimmy__: now type the following:
<test> jimmy__: sudo ndiswrapper -i (inffilename).inf
<test> james_: www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217063 try there for xine picture correcting.
<james_> test: thank you very much, i will read that
<test> jimmy__: so probably it will look like sudo ndiswrapper -i bcnwl5.inf
<test> james_: you are welcome
<test> jimmy__: the n should be an m
<jimmy__> test: I get command not found
<test> jimmy__: did you install ndiswraper-utils?
<nrdb> unix_infidel: I have tried several setting, "xset m 4 8" works generally, but it still jerks every 3 seconds or so.
<jimmy__> test: uhhhh
<jimmy__> test: guess not
<test> jimmy__: from synaptic? you can search them. install them and it should work.
<jimmy__> test: can I go to add/remove programs?
<test> jimmy__: i ave never tried it through add remove
<test> jimmy__: you could also use adept
<jimmy__> test:  ok
<jimmy__> ina1
<test> jimmy__: make sure you enable the extra repositories too
<test> jimmy__: after it is installed let me know.......
<jimmy__> test: under 'developement'?
<lmosher> I'm trying to compile something in ubuntu (a very fresh install). I get the following error: configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables. i just installed build-essentials and that didn't help.
<test> does it say ndiswrapper-utils jimmy__?
<test> jimmy__: does it say ndiswrapper-utils?
<jimmy__> test: I get catagories
<test> jimmy__: search for it
<jimmy__> games, utilities, ...................   ok
<test> It's there somewhere
<test> if not we can do it probably through apt-get
<maryham> Lynoure: how are you?
<jimmy__> test: cant find it dude
<maryham> I do not know if you remenber me but you tried to help me 2 days ago about my cdrom...
<test> jimmy__: okay try this: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<michael> Hey guys, having some issues with my X server. I just had a really strange hard crash, and when i managed to get back to kdm, my res is set to 640x480, which is very strange, because the only setting available in my xorg.conf is the native 1440x900 that my monitor runs at. Starting X manually and with different servers doesn't seem to help, either.
<michael> And, manually specifying the config file doesn't do me any good.
<test> jimmy__: you would type that in a konsole
<maryham> I just want let you know I find the solution: I edit my Fstab file with pico and change the cdrom mount line!
<jimmy__> test:  cool I think that did it
<maryham> Thx again for the time you spent with me...
<test> jimmy__: did it install?
<jimmy__> test:  I think it did
<test> jimmy__: okay open a konsole where the drivers are and type sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<test> jimmy__: or hatever your inf file name is,
<jimmy__> test: couldn't copy bcmwl5.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 135.
<test> is your konsole open and are you in the desktop directory?
<jimmy__> test: files are on my desktop
<jimmy__> test: knosole is open
<test> open the konsole and type "cd Desktop"
<jimmy__> ok
<test> it should say /home/you/Desktop
<test> jimmy__: are you there?
<jimmy__> test:  ok done
<jimmy__> yes
<jimmy__> type command again?
<test> jimmy now type sudo ndiswrapper -i nameoffile.inf
<test> jimmy__: nameoffile is your driver file
<jimmy__> test: lol..........  its says its already installed
<test> jimmy__: do ndiswrapper -l
<test> jimmy__: and tell me what it says
<jimmy__> installed ndis drivers
<test> jimmy does it tell you driver present?
<jimmy__> bcmwl5 invalid driver
<test> type sudo ndiswrapper -e bcmwl5
<jimmy__> test: sorry I cant type on these small laptops
<jimmy__> ok
<test> jimmy__: its okay. my english is kind of horrible sometimes
<PokerFacePenguin> anybody got a fix for the disappearing icons after an upgrade to dapper?
<jimmy__> ok
<test> jimmy__: still in the desktop directory?
<jimmy__> yes
<PokerFacePenguin> my desktop icons are just acting flaky..still there
<PokerFacePenguin> a reboot brings em back
<test> sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<test> jimmy__: sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<jimmy__> test: wow
<jimmy__> that did something
<test> jimmy__: type ndiswrapper -l
<test> jimmy__: tell me what it says
<jimmy__> installing bcmwl5
<jimmy__> forcing param   ibssgmode
<jimmy__> 6 times
<test> jimmy__: okay when you get the prompt type ndiswrapper -l
<jimmy__> installed ndis drivers
<jimmy__> ok
<KaiHanari> whats a good command line app to capture an image from a video device once every "x" seconds and save it to a file, same filename every time
<KaiHanari> ?
<jimmy__> drivers installed
<jimmy__> driver present, hardware present
<test> jimmy__: okay now its a breeze
<test> jimmy__: type sudo ndiswrapper -m
<jimmy__> done
<test> jimmy__: now type sudo depmod -a
<jimmy__> test: looks good
<test> jimmy__: did you put in sudo depmod -a?
<jimmy__> test:  installed drivers
<jimmy__> yes
<test> jimmy__: now type sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<jimmy__> test: done
<test> jimmy__: just a sec
<jimmy__> test:  ok
<test> jimmy__: type sudo kate /etc/modules
<test> jimmy__: put ndiswrapper on the bottoom of the list, save aand exit
<cesar> hi
<jimmy__> there is no 'list save and exit'
<test> jimmy__: what happened when you typed sudo kate /etc/modules?
<jimmy__> kate oped up
<test> jimmy__: what did you see in it?
<test> jimmy__: for example my file has ps2 mouse and another line in that file.
<jimmy__> test: can I paste you the info?
<test> jimmy__: you can paste it on pastebin.ca and send me the link to it
<jimmy__> yes i have "psmouse" right under lp
<test> jimmy__: at the bottom of that list put ndiswrapper
<jimmy__> ok
<test> jimmy__: underneath the last item
<test> jimmy__: after that save the file
<andrew_> How do you install nvidia drivers on kinux?I try but it wanted my to rewrite something.
<jimmy__> http://pastebin.ca/index.php
<KaiHanari> whats a good command line app to capture an image from a video device once every "x" seconds and save it to a file, same filename every time?
<andrew_> Opps i said kinux LOL
<test> jimmy__: did you put ndiswrapper in there and save the file?
<jimmy__> ok yeah I did after I sent you the link
<andrew_> no how do you do that?
<jimmy__> space needed or no?
<test> jimmy__: no space just right after the last item
<jimmy__> (i.e. extera line?)
<test> jimmy__: on a line by itself
<jimmy__> ok done
<test> jimmy__: save the file
<jimmy__> done
<test> jimmy__: close kate
<test> then type sudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<jimmy__> konsole going crazy
<test> jimmy__: what happened?
<test> jimmy__: you can open a new konsole if need be
<jimmy__> xlib no protocol
<test> jimmy__: are you back at the prompt?
<jimmy__> yes
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Hi
<Hobbsee> hi DaSkreech
<test> jimmy__: type sudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<test> jimmy__my terminal tells me strange things when i start kate from the command line too
<jimmy__> oh ok
<test> jimmy__: once kate opens let me know
<jimmy__> its open
<test> jimmy__: scroll to the bottom of the file
<jimmy__> done
<test> jimmy__: i assume you are using wep?
<jimmy__> no encryption
<jimmy__> I'm wide open baby
<test> jimmy__: put on a line by itself "blacklist bcm43xx"
<test> jimmy__: at the bottom of the file.
<test> jimmy__: after that save the file.
<test> jimmy__: let me know when it is done
<jimmy__> done
<jimmy__> close?
<test> now reboot the computer and your wireless should come up
<jimmy__> ok
<jimmy__> dude if this works I owe you
<test> jimmy__: i hope it does
<jimmy__> I have connections
<test> jimmy__: thats what i did for mine and it worked
* DaSkreech perks up
<DaSkreech> Can you get me a OC3?
<test> hiya DaSkreech
<jimmy__> ok, see you after reboot
<test> jimmy__: okay good luck
<jimmy__> bbl
<jimmy__> thanx
<DaSkreech> Dang it what did I miss?
* DaSkreech hates VCS
* crimsun loves VCS
<intelikey> would someone please explain to me one more time, 'why there is no ext2/3 fs support in the default kernel/s for *ubuntu' ???
<test> jimmy__: whats the good word?
<jimmy__> it works
<jimmy__> test: your the bomb
<intelikey> and also what is all the support that is there???  the kernel image is 1.4m  with no ext#fs support ???
<jimmy__> test: I'm wireless baby
<test> jimmy__: glad to hear it
<DaSkreech> crimsun: Bleh :-P
<jimmy__> test: thanx so much
<test> jimmy__: like i said not to difficult and you are very very welcome
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Huh?
<jimmy__> I switched from Windows, so I have to start all over
<lmosher> I'm new to apt-get. How do I deal with this: libfreetype6-dev: Depends: libfreetype6 (= 2.1.10-1ubuntu2) but 2.1.10-1ubuntu2.1 is to be installed
<jimmy__> Got to go now
<test> jimmy__: have a good night
<jimmy__> take care
<Kr4t05> lmosher, sudo apt-get install -f (?)
<jimmy__> test: you too
<lmosher> Kr4t05: just says: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<DaSkreech> lmosher: What did you do?
* test feels really gratified now :)
<Kr4t05> lmosher, that's all I got.
<intelikey> lmosher sudo apt-get install libfreetype6
<lmosher> DaSkreech: I've been installing a bunch of libraries to get wine to compile..
<jimmy__> test: one more question
<DaSkreech> lmosher: Why don't you just apt-get install wine?
<lmosher> intelikey: I tried that: libfreetype6 is already the newest version.
<test> jimmy__: yes?
<lmosher> DaSkreech: Because I'm on a 64 bit machine and my particular application requires a patch to the source.
<DaSkreech> Ok
<jimmy__> test:  the drivers that are on the desktop, what do I do with them?
<DaSkreech> lmosher: You can try apt-get build-dep wine
<lmosher> it seems like it's complaining over a trivial version difference.. can't I just force it?
<intelikey> lmosher you have the update repos enabled ?
<lmosher> intelikey: yes I do
<test> jimmy__: i would suggest you leave them there for now. It migt disrupt things if you move them
<jimmy__> ok
<intelikey> lmosher sudo apt-get update    then try again
<jimmy__> ok no prob
<jimmy__> thanx
<jimmy__> later
<test> jimmy__: anytime
<lmosher> intelikey: hrmm: E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<intelikey> lmosher pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<lmosher> alrighty
<lmosher> http://rafb.net/paste/results/eSoWLj86.html
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> lmosher which repos failed ?
<intelikey> wine ?
<lmosher> let me paste the result of 'sudo apt-get update'
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:irc.freenode.net] : Kubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Please take off-topic conversations to #kubuntu-offtopic | KOffice 1.5.2 Released. http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-152.php
<lmosher> intelikey: Good point.
<lmosher> I'll get the hang of apt-get eventually :P
<nrdb> hi I am having trouble with recording sound I installed the program "sound-recorder" it doesn't pick up anything.  I can here the microphone in the speaker if I tap it.  how come no sound is picked up with "sound-recorder -c 2 -f wav /tmp/test.wav" ???
<nrdb> krec doesn't seem to get anything ether.
<lmosher> You've looked a volume mixer and made sure it's set to record, right?
<intelikey> nrdb you will have to select the mic as the input device to record from
<intelikey> aumix is a good app for that also.
<nrdb> intelikey: in kmix both the green and red light are on.  and I can here the mic. if i tap it.
<intelikey> nrdb ok, but it may not be selected in the app that you are using.   check the settings for the app.
<intelikey> one thing about linux; there are always more than one way to get there.
<lmosher> crap wine's make just gave me the following:
<lmosher> ld: Relocatable linking with relocations from format elf64-x86-64 (/usr/lib/libsicuuc.a(ubidi.ao)) to format elf32-i386 (gdi32.mMRENe.o) is not supported
<lmosher> winebuild: ld -m elf_i386 -r failed with status 256
<lmosher> the ./configure gave me no warnigns, but am I missing something?
<intelikey> lmosher hmmm building 64 bit...... idk.
<nrdb> intelikey: I told 'sound-recorder' to use /dev/dsp with "-A /dev/dsp" still nothing.
<ironfroggy> if i have multiple kubuntu boxes, is it possible to share software between them? that is, to have /usr and /lib on network mounted volumes?
<nrdb> intelikey: can you use /dev/dsp directly
<ironfroggy> oh crapo
<intelikey> nrdb yes.  but alsa uses /dev/snd/*
<nixternal> weeeeeee
<lmosher> intelikey: hrm after a google search I got a solution that says just add lots of libs that have 'elf' in the name :P
<ironfroggy> asking again, since the netsplit pushed my message all wacko-like: if i have multiple kubuntu boxes, is it possible to share software between them? that is, to have /usr and /lib on network mounted volumes?
<nrdb> ironfroggy: I don
<intelikey> nrdb i'm needed elsewhere,  hope you get it.   maybe someone else can help you.
<nrdb> ironfroggy: I don't see why not.  not an expert though
<nrdb> intelikey: ok bye
<intelikey> ironfroggy /usr  yes   lib i don't think so.
<ironfroggy> why not /lib?
<TehKewl1> I cant get xlib to install, which i need for my printer, conficts
<iceman> BUENAS NOCHES DESDE MEXICO
<DaSkreech> HI Mutaito
<Mutaito> Hi
<Mutaito> who wants talk for a while?
<seth> Mutaito, if you just wish to talk, you should try #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<Mutaito> -_-
<DaSkreech> Good point :-)
<diego> does anybody knows which is the best way to share the internet connection from kubuntu to windows xp ?
<abattoir> a DoS ?
<Mutaito> ok i got it
<DaSkreech> abattoir: So  I wasn't crazy freenode did go down
<abattoir> DaSkreech: "we're thinking it's a denial"
<abattoir> i cant think of anything that has 'denial' in it other than DoS
<DaSkreech> diego: I don't know about the best way but you could set Kubuntu as a gateway
<DaSkreech> abattoir: Yeah I'm pretty sure thats what she meant
<Hawkwind> Windows on the internet........are you insane :P
<abattoir> hehe
<diego> hahaha
<Mutaito> Windows sucks
<diego> i know, but i need it
<Mutaito> configure kubuntu like a gateway
<Mutaito> that's all
<diego> does firestarter works on kubuntu ?
<Mutaito> yes
<diego> how can i configure kubuntu like a gateway, without being the pussy from crackers?
<Mutaito> i  have not  problems with it
<wolfmanz> How do i read a ntfs drive under kubuntu?
<Mutaito> what you mean with crackers?
<Healot> mount it, wolfmanz
<Mutaito> mount -t ntfs /dev...... /media/.....
<qwertybob> im going for the 64 bit install, no matter what you say
<Mutaito> so much power with 64 bits
<DaSkreech> Go for it!!
<qwertybob> amd duo core i just got, but i am suspicious the bios was set incorrectly?
<diego> with crackers i mean someone who can enter to my computer
<DaSkreech> If you ca n virtualize it and run a Xen Dom 0 do that to!
<DaSkreech> and run XGL!
<qwertybob> bios was set for pci graphics when it has none
<qwertybob> ive got xgl on s sony vaio runs great
<sean_> lol
<sean_> XGL is awesome
<Mutaito> you can use firestarter for protect your network
<sean_> D:
<knapper> 16bits ftw
<knapper> :D
<knapper> it beats the rest
<Mutaito> or you can made a firewall with iptables
<qwertybob> do you think that bios was correct? or is hp screwed up , or return job
<maryham> Hi Lynoure!
<diego> i want firestarter because it can share my internet connection too
<qwertybob> the box kind of looked like crappy tape job
<maryham> Hope you had a sweet dream!
<qwertybob> im thinking someone tried a pci card and returned it or im wrong about settings in bios
<Lynoure> maryham: About average, I guess.
<qwertybob> the default should be onboard graphics
<wolfmanz> Healot ya i tried that and i get a error "cant find dev/hdb1in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<qwertybob> i guess if it works, looks new anyway
<Mutaito> i think that firestarter only protect from attacks, but try to use it, may be it can do it like you say
<qwertybob> anyone else running 64 version?
<qwertybob> last chance to unconvince me, it does boot a little slower live
<Mutaito> 64 bit rules
<qwertybob> im going to partition 200G for kubuntu then leave 40G for windows
<qwertybob> ok
<Mutaito> somuch power if you know use it
<diego> i know it can, i read it in a forum and in the homepage
<qwertybob> i need more power
<diego> how can i change the workgroup ?!?!?!?!
<Mutaito> edit /etc/passwd
<qwertybob> or go to settings
<Mutaito> user settings
<DaSkreech> Mutaito: Huh?
<Lynoure> qwertybob: groups are in /etc/group not in passwd
<qwertybob> im using the ubuntu64 install iso to get to kubuntu desktop
<DaSkreech> diego: You mean the Workgroup the computer is in?
<Mutaito> ???????
<qwertybob> dont listen to me
<Lynoure> qwertybob: oops, ment that for Mutaito
<diego> the workgroup form the network
<Mutaito> haaaaaaaaaa
<qwertybob> im not even running kubuntu sorry
<Mutaito> i'm wrong
<qwertybob> i have to be careful now, not to delete windows partition
<DaSkreech> diego: As far as I know you set that in the Samba settings or in  The network in the System settins
<diego> this is my first day in something that isn't windows ! !
<DaSkreech> I really don't think that you need it though
<qwertybob> system settings first
<qwertybob> you should explore all the gui stuff
<Mutaito> i undestand now
<andrew_> is there a dvd decoder for linux?
<DaSkreech> diego: Why do you need it?
<DaSkreech> andrew_:  VLC :)
<Mutaito> libdvd3
<diego> why do i need what !?
<diego> to change the workgroup?
<andrew_> To watch movies
<Mutaito> change your workgrup
<qwertybob> stupid restore partition takes up 10G
<Mutaito> skip it
<qwertybob> i wonder if i should delete it
<qwertybob> i guess i can worry about it later
<qwertybob> right
<Mutaito> yes
<diego> i cant share files know, so I dont need it really, but i really need to share the internet connection in a safe way
<andrew_> Is there a way to watch movies with linux?
<Mutaito> ;)
<DaSkreech> andrew_: VLC :)
<Mutaito> use Mplayer
<Mutaito> or caffeine
<Mutaito> with restricted codecs
<qwertybob> andrew_: or vlc
<DaSkreech> diego: Does the Kubuntu machie have two etwork cards?
<andrew_> I tried I need some codecs
<diego> yes
<qwertybob> !dvd
<Mutaito> chek ubuntu wiki
<qwertybob> restricted formats page in wiki
<diego> i already share my connection with windows xp and a hub
<Mutaito> search for restricted formats
<qwertybob> !restrictedformats
<Mutaito> lol
<qwertybob> !mplayer
<qwertybob> is it me or what?
<diego> ...and two more computers as clients
<diego> how is the gateway method?
<diego> what may i do
<qwertybob> Mutaito: how much swap for 2G?
<qwertybob> or do i need any
<Mutaito> your pc gives internet conection to other pc's when it is configured like gateway
<Mutaito> 4 G
<Mutaito> or more
<Mutaito> at less
<qwertybob> lol
<diego> and how can i configure my pc like a gateway?
<qwertybob> andre_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<qwertybob> w
<Mutaito> you need two network cards first
<diego> i do have them
<Mutaito> a router?
<DaSkreech> !gateway
<diego> one is connected to the modem and the other is connected to a hub... and a windows xp and a windows 98 are connected to the hub
<Mutaito> if you've a router not needed
<diego> i dont have a router
<qwertybob> ubuntu64 is working real smooth live and I am installing at same time
<Mutaito> then you need two netcards
<DaSkreech> diego: echo 1 > /proc/net/ipv4/ip_forward I think
<diego> what is the function from this command?
<Mutaito> redirect your conection to one ip
<diego> thats dangerous
<diego> or am i wrong?
<Mutaito> in so many cases, yes
<diego> hey, can i download and install firestarter through the konsole ?
<abattoir> !info firestarter
<Mutaito> yes i think
<abattoir> ubotu isnt there :'(
<Mutaito> try to use apt-get intall firestarter
<Mutaito> install
<Mutaito> sorry
<abattoir> diego: also prefix sudo before what Mutaito said
<DaSkreech> diego: Try adept
<wolfmanz> How do i mount a drive that i can see in konqueror is unmounted yet when i try to mount itkubuntu cant find the drive?
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: Huh?
<Mutaito> your drive is not correct
<diego> it doesnt work because it couldt find the package
<wolfmanz> mount: can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: Ah Ok
<Mutaito> you need add universe repository
<DaSkreech> sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /path/to/where/you/wantit
<wolfmanz> i knopw the drive works find and is hooked up i use it in windows all the time so the drive is not the issues
<wolfmanz> when i try the mount it tells me it cant find the drive
<ports> hey
<ports> can someone hepl me out with a jumpdrive?
<Mutaito> diego: edit /etc/apt/source.list and uncoment universe repositories
<Mutaito> and try again
<Mutaito> sudo apt-get update
<ports> i didnt dismount it before i ejected it.. now i cant get it to re-recognize with dmesg and mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbddrive
<Mutaito> sudo apt-get install firestarter
<ironfroggy> anyone here configure for a brother 420CN printer/fax/scanner? common machine, but i dont see it in the list, even tho i know brother's makes linux drivers for it.
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: Try that command I just gave you
<Healot> !info firestarter
<Teejay_wp> My music is playing at a faster speed than normal
<diego> ~$ edit /etc/apt/source.list
<diego> Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/apt/source.list" -- using "application/*"
<diego> Error: no write permission for file "/etc/apt/source.list"
<Teejay_wp> I think there is a problem with the settings in the sound card
<DaSkreech> !universe
<Mutaito> firestarter is a firewall with a easy use interface
<Healot> prefix "sudo", diego
<DaSkreech> Ahh where is ubotu :(
<Healot> sudo nano file > diego, way easier than that
<foxfire> !vnc
<Mutaito> diego: use kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<zaire> !vnc
<Healot> obotu is off ;-
<Mutaito> for a grafical editor
<diego> it ask me for a password
<Mutaito> type your session password
<Healot> your user password
<ironfroggy> hey im running the install, and its been sitting with the same progress percentage and time remaining for at lest five minutes with no hdd activity. what should i do?
<game> Help, I have two user accounts in kubuntu. In one I can get nvidia opengl rendering to work fine, but in the other it wont. How can I fix this?
<diego> i think it works, kate opened the list
<diego> what mus i change?
<Mutaito> uncoment the universe repository
<Mutaito> it is something like this
<DaSkreech> ironfroggy: Desktop Cd?
<game> anyone?
<ironfroggy> DaSkreech: yes
<diego> sorry, i dont speak english very well.... WHAT IS UNCOMENT?  TO DELETE?
<Mutaito> deb http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe
<Mutaito>  deb-src http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper univers
<wolfmanz> Daskreech i did your i did the following sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/windows/ and it mounted it but now it wont enter the windows folder
<DaSkreech> diego: If there is a # at the start of the line it is  commented out
<Mutaito> just erease the sharp simbol "#"
<Lunar_Raven> !ivman
<DaSkreech> diego: That means that it is not used to uncomment delete the '#' and the line is used again
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: What error?
<Mutaito> save the file after do this
<Mutaito> where yoy from diego?
<Mutaito> where are you from diego?
<diego> from chile
<Mutaito> por que no dices que hablas espaol
<wolfmanz> DaSkreech Konqueror is saying it cant enter the windows folder
<diego> and you?
<Mutaito> desde un principio
<diego> jajajjaa
<Mutaito> mexico
<diego> mi polola se fue a estudiar a merida y me dej solo  :'(
<diego> (polola=novia)
<diego> que decias que hiciera !?
<Mutaito> que mal
<qwertybob> i just installed ubuntu64 boot to login was under 30 seconds
<Mutaito> borra los #
<diego> que hago en source.list ?
<Mutaito> de las lineas universe
<diego> ahh
<diego> que hace el #
<diego> ?
<diego> es como poner REM ?
<Mutaito> comenta la linea y es como si no existiera no hace nada
<Mutaito> la comenta
<diego> ahh
<DaSkreech> Mutaito, diego: sorry but can I ask you to go to #kubuntu-es ?
<DaSkreech> Muchas Gracias :)
<Mutaito> i like to speak in english
<DaSkreech> diego, Mutaito: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-networking/36843-internet-connection-sharing-linux.html
<Mutaito> but this is a exception
<DaSkreech> I think that would help
<DaSkreech> Mutaito: I'm not saying leave here
<Mutaito> ok ok
<DaSkreech> I'm saying keep spanish conversations where it's not distracting
<diego> in a moment DaSkreech, i'll go when i finish talking to mutaito in a few minutes
<Mutaito> take it easy
<DaSkreech> diego: Not asking you to leave here
<wolfmanz> DaSkreech Konqueror is saying it cant enter the windows folder
<DaSkreech> Just if you are keeping up a conversation in spanish then #kubuntu-es is a better place
<diego> ok
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: What error is it giving you
<wolfmanz> that is the error
<diego> what is the command to change the channel ?
<DaSkreech> The URL I just gave you has two links off of it which should help you a lot
<Mutaito> nol ehagas caso
<Mutaito> que se joda
<Healot> - /join #channelname
<DaSkreech> diego: /join #kubuntu-es
<diego> si, pero igual es util
<Mutaito> ya que quitaste los # guarda el archivo y en la consola pones sudo apt-get update
<diego> quito TODOS los # ?
<Mutaito> y despues tratas de intalarlo otra vez sudo apt-get install firestarter
<Mutaito> no todos
<DaSkreech> You can always click back over here and talk if you like but long spanish conversations make it harder for us to catch english help requests
<Mutaito> solo los de las lineas qu ese parescan a estas
<Mutaito> deb http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe
<Mutaito>  deb-src http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper univers
<Mutaito> qu etenga esa notacion
<DaSkreech> Mutaito: Umm
<Mutaito> ok
<Mutaito> sorry
<DaSkreech> Thanks :)
<Healot> deb http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse >> add this on line easier isn't it?
<Mutaito> i finish with him
<DaSkreech> Again not trying to run you away it's just distracting
<DaSkreech> He's going to need help with the URL I just gave the both of you
<Mutaito> i'll speak in english since now
<DaSkreech> Mutaito: Thanks a lot for helping btw
<Mutaito> sorry everyone
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: Right click on the Windows folder and tell me who owns it
<diego> :( it doesnt work
<DaSkreech> Mutaito: Not a big deal. Most people don't know about #kubuntu-es :)
<diego> it didnt find the package
<wolfmanz> DaSkreech root does
<Mutaito> bad news
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: Ok well that's why you can't go in :0-)
<DaSkreech> What are you trying to do in there?
<Mutaito> add multiverse repository
<burepe> I am trying to run this command "sudo apt-get build-dep banshee" and it keeps telling me I need a URI in sources.list what does that mean?
<wolfmanz> The drive is under root but so to is the main linux drive and i can get in that no problem
<DaSkreech> diego: Did you do an update?
<Mutaito> sudo apt-get update
<wolfmanz> DaSkreech i'm trying to access this drive is what i'm trying to do i need some files from it
<diego> i did an update with Adept
<diego> (i think it was adept)
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: Ok For a quick check try sudo cd into the folder from the command line
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Mutaito> add this lines to file
<Mutaito>  deb http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse
<Mutaito>  deb-src http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse
<Mutaito> it must work
<diego> en cualquier parte del texto?
<Mutaito> yes
<Mutaito> al final si quieres
<fatejudger> does anyone know whether today's Edgy build is going to be the same as Knot 1?
<diego> can you tell me the command again?
<wolfmanz> DaSkreech sudo cd command not found
<Mutaito> change mx for your country
<Mutaito> like other lines
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: sudo su -
<DaSkreech> Then cd into the folder
<diego> what was the command for changing the list with kate?
<Mutaito> kdesu kate
<DaSkreech> diego: Just press up :)
<wolfmanz> DaSkreech no such file or directory
<Lynoure> hmm
<Mutaito> someone here is a pretty girl?
<abattoir> heh
<DaSkreech> Umm
<DaSkreech> How about a girl? :)
<rs3york> here we go...
<abattoir> kate got you thinking? ;)
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: What did you type?
<Mutaito> it's only a question
<diego> :S it doesnt work
<Mutaito> sudo apt-get update first
<Mutaito> sudo apt-get install firestarter later
<wolfmanz> DaSkreech ok i got into the drive now i made a typo but how do i get the contents of the drive to show up in konueror?
<ports> hrm
<ports> how do i delete files from command line
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: You would have to open Konq as root
<Lynoure> ports: rm <filename>
<DaSkreech> ports: rm of course :)
<ports> Lynoure im using a livecd of Backtrack... and its mounted the hda1 as read only.. how do i change that
<ports> i forgot the read only
<wolfmanz> DaSkreech why cant i access the drive as a standard user?
<Lynoure> ports: ask the channel, not me specifically... I'm morningish on my first day off from work :)
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: Because a) It's NTFS  and b) It's root's
<wolfmanz> DaSkreech so this is the only way to access a ntfs drive?
<Mutaito> mount -t ntfs
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: Nope but that's how you have it
<ports> Mutaito whos that for?
<ports> mount -t ntfs.. shows hda1 as (ro)
<Mutaito> wolfmanz
<ports> Mutaito ah.. any idea how i could remount this drive so its not read only?
<Mutaito> mmmmmm
<ports> im trying to do some data recovery cuz the Windows install is dead..
<Mutaito> do you need writte on it?
<DaSkreech> remount -o ro
<ports> and hes got this damn folder of mp3s in his mydocs.. which im trying to delete so i can rescue it
<uwo> simbosimbol
<ports> DaSkreech remount command not found
<DaSkreech> Whoops ;)
<ports> DaSkreech unmount doesnt work either
<DaSkreech> umount
<Mutaito> ports: can you read the drive?
<ports> yup
<ports> im looking around copying files
<Mutaito> use eject /dev/...
<Mutaito> like root
<wolfmanz> DaSkreech so why is it i cant mount this driver while not being root ?
<diego> when i mount a NTFS disc, it tells me that inside the mounted folder are no files ! ! !
<diego> WHY ?
<ports> eject /dev... last error inappropatie ioctl for device
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: Cause it's not in the /etc/fstab
<ackbahr> Hello! I'm trying to put my /boot/grub/menu.lst into the boot record, and get a strange series of error lines (and don't know if it actually worked!). Could anyone help?
<ports> eject /dev/hda1 ... hda1 is busy... eject failed
<Mutaito> mmmmm
<Mutaito> this is so bad
<wolfmanz> DaSkreech how do i get it in there?
<ports> Mutaito oi vei i know lol
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: man fstab
<Mutaito> there is something use the disk?
<DaSkreech> Sounds like it
<ports> there was a Firefox window open viewing it.. i closed it
<ports> nothing else
<ports> im gunna try getting windows activation to work once more..
<DaSkreech> man menu.lst
<ports> its been a long day
<ackbahr> Thnx DaSkreech
<ackbahr> DaSkreech: "no entry"
<DaSkreech> Doh!
<diego> voy y vuelvo
<ports> XP SP1.. had som Moviepass spyware.. i tried to remove it and install SP2.. moviepass kills the system when sp2 is installed.. i removed SP2 using the recovery console.. and windows became useless.. couldnt even open my computer.. no icons even showed up..  tried reinstall windows.. and now its sticking me with a stupid activation thing.. which i cant get it online to activate cuz it wont read the wireless card.
<Healot> wolfmanz: you can mount a partition using "pmount", the same options, just a different commmand
<ports> and the MS phone machine says my install id is invalid.. when im just reading the stuff off teh bottom of the laptop
<Healot> ports: OEM CD?
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: Got your stuff btw?
<ackbahr> ports: Might happen if you used this serial# with several installs.... (it's seen by network, then your serial# is marked as invalid)
<ports> Healot yeah
<ports> ackbahr its the only install.. i thinkit didnt recognize one of the activation codes.. theres 9
<wolfmanz> DaSkreech no i copied the stuff to the wrong drive
<ackbahr> ports: Might be! Or is your Kboard set up properly?
<Healot> ports: reactivate... "%systemroot\system32\oobe\msoobe /r /a%"
<ports> Healot cant even login
<Healot> call microsoft?
<ports> im on the phone
<ports> its after hours... so i get a voice machine
<Healot> speak to a customer rep, and explain about your case
<Healot> ports? wait for tomorrow then
<ports> no phone reps atm.. theyll be there in teh morning
<ports> if i cant get it.. ill try again
<Healot> sure
<bob_> hello, could anyone help me with my postfix+sasl+mysql setup?
<ackbahr> ports: You'd better, indeed.... Now, maybe one of these "keygen" programs fell on your serial by chance? The odds are 36^25 , but still....  :)
<Healot> bob_: using the server CD?
<Healot> ackbahr: those proggies failed :)
<bob_> Healot: well not really, i've compiled it from sources
<Healot> microsoft has been blocking those numbers for some times now
<bob_> Healot: i've tried #postfix channel but noone seems to be there now
<Healot> btw, since when #kubuntu becomes Windows support channel, heh
<DaSkreech> Healot: Good question
<ports> ackbahr nah.. its xp home
<Healot> bob_: if so, please refer to the readme files and the docs... since ubuntu stock packages settings might differ from your compiled package
<thyko> what happens when i remove usplash?
<DaSkreech> Ok Bed tiem for me
<ackbahr> 'nite
<DaSkreech> Night wolfmanz, diego, ports
<SpAwN> !restricted
<SpAwN> how can i get aac codec support....im trying to use ffmpeg to encode with it....keeps saying i dont have it...but ive installed several packages that where related to aac
<abattoir> SpAwN: no ubotu :'(
<SpAwN> hehe yea i just notced
<SpAwN> i found it....its in the restricted formates page
<SpAwN> hmm welp i installed what it said and im still getting error saying no aac codec
<SpAwN> anyone have an idea about this http://pastebin.ca/93149
<wolfmanz> DaSkreech I got it now thank god
<Jack1> hi are there skins /themes for kontact too?
<osh_> SpAwN: What's "Aqua teen hunger force"? Also, apparently you don't have some codec that you need. Never done anything with ffmpeg so I can't say more than that.
<SpAwN> osh_, its a cartoon from cartoonnetwork.....its pretty funny
<Jack1> hi are there skins /themes for kontact too?
<Jack1> havent found them yet
<SpAwN> hmmanyone know why i cant unmount/eject my dvd rom driver....even as root
<SpAwN> and the button isnt doing anything
<wolfmanz> Whats with the lottle globe bouncing around when i load up firefox? even after the browser is up for a few seconds after its up i still have that blobe on my mouse pointer whats firefox doing?
<dillinger> you can disable it
<andrew_> Is there a way to move files with Konsole?
<dillinger> andrew_: the mv command
<dillinger> andrew_: man mv
<andrew_> really so I would type file mv new folder
<dillinger> mv -file- -newlocation-
<ironfroggy> i have a problem with the installer. ive already installed on two boxes, and i get to the third and its failed three times in a row.
<ironfroggy> but its failed oddly..
<andrew_> I need to write files to a folder but I need Super user access.
<ironfroggy> during the "configure kubuntu-desktop" stage, from a text install, the screen flickers and goes blank save for two white blocks, and the install seems to be continuing. last time, it even spat out the CD after a while, like it was done, but when i rebooted the grub menu wouldnt even load.
<ironfroggy> trying it again, but ive already run into the blank screen issue.. waiting to see if the CD pops out again.
<andrew_> Is there a way to write files with superuser access without konsole?
<ironfroggy> what kind of files? copied files? edited files? downloaded files?
<andrew_> I'm installing doom3 on linux and have to move the pk4 files from the discs to the folder
<abattoir> andrew_: 'sudo konqueror' or 'kdesu konqueror' ?
<andrew_> What would that do?
<ironfroggy> if i see the "grub 1.5" line when i boot up, but it never shows the boot menu, what does that indicate?
<Jack1> hi how can i configure kontact to start automatically egon desktop 2?
<wolfmanz> is there a way to make the application menu smaller like you can in XP?
<abattoir> Jack1: click on the icon on the windeco (top left corner) -> Advanced -> Special application settings
<abattoir> wolfmanz: what exactly do you mean? Kmenu?
<wolfmanz> abattoir ya where you can find the files and folder option that menu
<abattoir> wolfmanz: smaller in the sense, you want to remove some entries?
<abattoir> then try 'kmenuedit'
<wolfmanz> no smaller in size it just seems big
<wolfmanz> i'm running this install at 1024 by 768
<andrew_> It didn't the klancher wouldn't work is there a other way to sudo
<dillinger> andrew_: just type kdesu konqueror
<dillinger> it'll launch konqueror with super-user rights
<ironfroggy> what is the difference between a normal install and a server install?
<dillinger> you'll be able to do whatever
<andrew_> It wouldn't work it said Klauncher faild
<leghumpingjihadk> I'm having problems getting quake3 to work
<leghumpingjihadk> I think it's working, but the screen resolution is all jacked up
<ironfroggy> is the server install just lacking X, or does it include extra packages as well?
<leghumpingjihadk> I dunno...I'm a linux n00b
<Jack1> <abattoir>thx u know about thmes for kontact?
<dillinger> well you know what andrew_, stick with the mv command, just type sudo before mv
<abattoir> Jack1: themes, you mean for the blue curve background thing?
<dillinger> andrew_: mv yourfile /path/to/your/forlder
<dillinger> andrew_: sudo mv yourfile /path/to/your/forlder
<Jack1> <abattoir>well eg to make look kontact different yes eg in the style of bluecirve
<abattoir> Jack1: afaik, you cant directly theme that
<abattoir> it is not meant to be themed
<abattoir> but there might be a way where you can change a CSS or something
<abattoir> let me see if i can find sometihng
<abattoir> *something
<ironfroggy> anyone know what various combinations of LEDs mean what messages from the bios?
<crimsun> that's motherboard-specific
<ironfroggy> for example, what does it mean when all keyboard and drive lights are solid and the keyboard is non-responsive?
<ironfroggy> certainly there are at least general trends?
<crimsun> yeah, that's generally a stuck-key
<crimsun> try a different keyboard
<crimsun> are they ps/2 keyboard and mouse?
<ironfroggy> no i think not. i get this and rebooting without touching the keyboard it will often go away, so it cant be a key, it would still be stuck.
<crimsun> if so, make sure you didn't accidentally plug the wrong ones in
<ironfroggy> yes, they are ps/2
<ironfroggy> and no, i didnt plug the wrong ones in.
<abattoir> Jack1: /usr/share/apps/kontact/about might interest you
<ironfroggy> but at the same time i started seeing this, a kubuntu install locked up twice in a row.
<crimsun> ironfroggy: you really need to consult the motherboard's manual
<ironfroggy> didnt ship with the box. i dont even know whats in it.
<Jack1> <abattoir> yes but i havent found donloadable themes so far
<crimsun> ironfroggy: got a model # that you can reference via a Web search?
<abattoir> Jack1: as i said, it is not meant to be themed directly, afaik
<ironfroggy> crimsun: do you know the difference between a normal and server install, by chance?
<aegeanlinux> a server install doesn't install with graphics pretty much
<ironfroggy> as in, are there removed packages from the server install, additional ones, or both?
<Jack1> <abattoir>where in system settings could i specify eg bluecurve styleyes, but only for this application?
<abattoir> Jack1: as i have said, these are not meant for the user to change them, hence you'd not find explicit options...
<abattoir>  /usr/share/apps/kontact/about is where the files that kontact uses are stored
<ironfroggy> is that even possible?
<wolfmanz> can Kubuntu play mp3 files under a default install?
<ironfroggy> wolfmanz: no, it borrows that limitation from ubuntu
<crimsun> ironfroggy: which server, the option on the alternate install iso or the actual server iso?
<ironfroggy> crimsun: alt install's server install option.
<Jack1>  <abattoir>in /usr/share/apps/kontact/about the kontact.css file would need to be changed?
<wolfmanz> xmms is the winamp clone right?
<crimsun> ironfroggy: it installs just base.
<crimsun> ironfroggy: meaning no X Window System or goofy stuff
<abattoir> Jack1: yes, and the .html file along w/ the image ... depending on what you exactly want
<ironfroggy> crimsun: ok so it doesnt include anything extra that server installations might need?
<Jack1> <abattoir or could i just copy there a theme file?
<abattoir> Jack1: there exists no theme....
<crimsun> ironfroggy: not by default, no. You'd want the server image if you wanted that by default. (Of course you can always just manually install stuff beyond the server option.)
<Jack1> <abattoir i c well thats quite a workload i guess
<ironfroggy> crimsun: no i was hoping it installed nothing extra
<abattoir> Jack1: for the last time, there exist no themes, these are not meant to be themed, but if you want it themed that bad, you have to do the dirty work yourself
<ironfroggy> crimsun: i think something is going wrong in the install when it installs and configures kubuntu-desktop, but im hoping i can avoid whatever state is causing the problem by skipping that during install and just installing it myself afterwards.
<Jack1> lol maybe another day but thx <abattoir
<abattoir> Jack1: :)
<crimsun> ironfroggy: are you using the graphical installer on the live cd?
<ironfroggy> crimsun: ive used both
<abattoir> Jack1: does it look that bad?
<ironfroggy> graphical and text installers
<crimsun> ironfroggy: ok, then yes, try the server option on the alternate installer
<crimsun> ->away.
<ironfroggy> crimsun: i will do that
<Jack1> well no but it could certainly be better
<abattoir> Jack1: you might see something better in edgy
<Jack1> but <abattoir> i am sure that there once was an option like use this theme in this app only
<ironfroggy> so instead of trying to create a seperate "theme", why dont you just improve the looks for inclusion in the project?
<Jack1> well yes but maybe someon would need to draw new icons cant do that
<abattoir> Jack1: 'themes' in KDE generally are the widget styles... the stuff like CSS are included by separate programs..
<ironfroggy> you want to retheme an app but you cant draw a little icon?
<abattoir> yaaaay
<Jack1> <ironfroggy>i didnt say that i want to do it right now when there is time in summer i could focus on that right now i have little knowledge about, well drawing the icon i could but it its reaally timeconsuming
<abattoir> !splits and I rock
<ubotu> I know nothing about splits and I rock - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<abattoir> hehe, there ya go
<Jack1> well thx guys i need to got c u later
<abattoir> Jack1: dont worry, you'll do it one day ;)
<abattoir> ugh, just late
<macd> anyone used unix services for windows to mount NFS on linux?
<macd> linux - linux works fine.
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> "unix services for windows to mount NFS on linux?"   why would you ?
<macd> b/c I have a NFS server and want to allow my windows machines to access it.
<ironfroggy> macd: its really just much easier to use samba. NFS sucks anyway.
<macd> well thats not what I WANT todo.
<macd> the network architecture ad design is in place. Im not revamping it
<macd> and*
<macd> nfs works fine.
<intelikey> i borked apt again.   hmmm and dpkg is hosed also...  eek!
<macd> howd did you manage to break apt?
<intelikey> it's not hard.
<roniez> Has anybody here sucsessfully i nstalled jail on kbuntu?
<macd> well Im trying to figure out what you changed?
<intelikey> oh the dpkg problem looks simple enough.
<macd> as in your sources list? or did you try to build a new versiob of apt from source
<intelikey> dpkg: syntax error; unknown user "postfix" in statusoverride file
<mathewfer> Hi I instaled a package (.deb downloaded from Internet) and how do I uninstall it? is there a program like RPM to list the installed packages & remoev?
<intelikey> no niether.   it's a package dependancy problem
<macd> mathewfer: 'sudo dpkg -i packge.deb'
<macd> do that in console.
<intelikey> mathewfer yes   man dpkg        and apt-cache is your friend
<mathewfer> "dpkg -i" is to install? is it? what it the option to list all the installed & option to remove?
<macd> mathewfer: yes apt-cache search <package search string here>
<intelikey> mathewfer but the answer you are looking for is  'sudo apt-get remove <blah>'
<macd> mathewfer: 'man dpkg'
<macd> RTFM :P
<intelikey> mathewfer dpkg -l | less
<mathewfer> thanks. I will try now.
<flaccid> what is the 99.8% id (From top) ? - >Cpu(s):  0.0% us,  0.0% sy,  0.0% ni, 99.8% id,  0.2% wa,  0.0% hi,  0.0% si
<kraut> moin
<flaccid> is that idle?
<ironfroggy> idle, yeah
<roniez> anybody here understand how jailer works?
<roniez> i cant figure it out.
<macd> roniez: do you want to run something inside a jail ?
<flaccid> my ubuntu freezes up/goes a bit slow initiating commands. i don't know what it is. i thought it was heat, but its cool enough
<macd> flaccid: are you the liveCD?
<macd> well are you running the liveCD rather :P
<flaccid> nope kubuntu server install
<flaccid> i look like a cd sometimes but
<macd> yeah, dont we all ;)
<flaccid> like say i do a command man top ... it takes a few seconds or so
<macd> what I do is run top in one screen and try my commands in another.
<macd> also make sure you have the proper kernel for your arch
<roniez> macd: i want to jail everyuser on my box, so they can only run like irssi/BitchX
<macd> roniez: ahhh, well theres some pretty great howtos for chrooting users on the ubuntuforums.org site.
<flaccid> well i assume this is fine 2.6.15-26-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT
<ironfroggy> maybe skip the commandline and drop them straight into one of those instead?
<macd> flaccid and its a dual processor i686?
<flaccid> no its single processor
<macd> ironfroggy: well that could be defeated very easily
<macd> flaccid: then dont run the SMP kernel :P
<flaccid> why did it install the smp kernel then if its only 1 processor?
<macd> is it a dualcore?
<flaccid> nope its a p4 1.7 pretty old
<macd> and my guess is b/c its server, just install the linux-686 kernel and reboot then remove the the linux-686-smp one.
<intelikey> i686 is smp by default
<macd> didnt know that....but you can definetly run the non SMP one.
<intelikey> linux-686 is smp
<elfshadow14> How can you have DVD playback on linux?
<macd> !restricted-formats
<ubotu> I know nothing about restricted-formats - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<macd> blah
<ironfroggy> elfshadow14: install illegal codecs (well, most likely illegal, depending on your location)
<intelikey> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<macd> thx.
<flaccid> so do you think this could be the reason considering that cpu is idling fully and lots of ram etc. available??
<ironfroggy> ok, ive installed kubuntu on this box three times, and every time i reboot and get "GRUB Loading stage1.5", a blinking cursor, and nothing.
<elfshadow14> doesn't ubuntu have one in the package manager?
<macd> flaccid: thats exactly what you want it todo.
<macd> my celeron 2.4 mobile takea bout 1.5seconds to load man top
<intelikey> check the forums http://ubuntu.com concerning smp and the late-model kernels   iirc you simply turn smp off.... <shrugs/>
<elfshadow14> Is there codecs in the package manager?
<macd> so I assume your p4 1.7 would take about 2 or 3
<macd> elfshadow14: read the link !
<macd> it sais exactly howto do what you want.
<elfshadow14> What link?
<macd> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<macd> those links.
<macd> the first is the one you want.
<ironfroggy> is there some way to rescue a system which isnt getting to a grub menu?
<intelikey> hmmm this 350 k6 loads top in less than one second.
<flaccid> the only problem is i have never changed a kernel
<macd> we were saying 'man top'
<flaccid> i'm a newbie in this area
<macd> flaccid its pretty easy
<macd> sudo apt-get install linux-686
<macd> reboot
<flaccid> where should is start ubuntu br0ther?
<macd> load up your console
<flaccid> w0a thats easier than pulling a bj0ng
<macd> and type that sudo line above^
<intelikey> ironfroggy yeah  install a boot loader "lilo" maybe...  heh or grub.
<ironfroggy> im getting the frub stage1.5 message, but no meny
<ironfroggy> menu
<ironfroggy> grub... ugh, i must be tired.
<flaccid> macd: i get linux-686 is already the newest version.
<intelikey> the tab key is your 'grubby friend'
<ricardo> where do deleted files with konqueror go????
<ironfroggy> what does tab do as my "grubby friend" exactly?
<ricardo> please!!!!
<ironfroggy> ricardo: they get, ya know, deleted..
<macd> ricardo: in konquerer address bar type about:konquerer then click on trash, they should be in there.
<intelikey> auto-completion   lists possable commands/partitions/options....
<macd> flaccid: then I may be mistaken in thinking i686 is available as non SMP.
<Jack1> hi i would like to exchange the icons in kontact; however in /home/johannes/.kde/share/icons/Crystal Clear there is just one theme crystal clear which is not the used one..so i cant find the folder where kontact stores its icons in
<intelikey> ricardo .local/trash can of somekind.    but rm'd files are gone.
<flaccid> what is SMP?
<ironfroggy> intelikey: but its not getting that far.. it displays "GRUB ... stage1.5" and the keyboard locks up.
<intelikey> macd forums on smp and dapper kernels.
<ironfroggy> im in a rescue mode right now from the alt CD. is there something i can do to troubleshoot the grub configuration?
<flaccid> which forums
<macd> intelikey: is is available as non-SMP ?
<macd> I just noticed my laptop is i686 SMP as well
* macd shakes his head in disbeliefe and shame
<flaccid> could this actually be the problem then?
<intelikey> macd as i said,  iirc you simply turn off the smp portions
<Healot> the current release has SMP 686 kernel
<macd> intelikey: gotcha
<macd> flacid: one sec lemme go readsomething
<ricardo> F*****ch
<flaccid> thanks
<MilhousePunkRock> Good morning everyone!
<ricardo> what do u mean they are gone??
<flaccid> heh im good at general linux, but never done much kernel stuff
<MilhousePunkRock> I am having trouble with WPA
<intelikey> ironfroggy yes chroot /<mounted installed linux> grub-install /dev/hda      or something like that.
<Jack1> where in kde are the kontact icons stored ? so know?
<intelikey> and please interpret <mounted installed linux>
<ricardo> is there any way to undelete files???
<ricardo> please!!
<intelikey> Jack1 icons are like someplace in /usr/share/   do a find /usr/ -name '*.png'
<flaccid> ricardo: what fs?
<MilhousePunkRock> Can someone have a look at this --> http://pastebin.ca/92585
<intelikey> ricardo if they are in the trash can.   if not they are gone.
<flaccid> you can undelete with ext2
<flaccid> but not ext3
<flaccid> what does SMP stand for
<ironfroggy> i reran grub-install, and also commented out the option to hide the grub menu, but i still get the same thing.
<macd> flaccid: yes it looks like it sais its the SMP symetric multiprocessing kernel but its not actualy runnin g the SMP code.
<flaccid> macd: but could that be the reason for process starting up slow?
<macd> flaccid: negative.
<flaccid> i should i change it anyway?
<macd> theres nothing to change :P
<flaccid> right
<flaccid> this sux :(
<macd> if its SMP then it uses SMP code, if not it doesnt
<macd> there are quite alot of posts regarding performance with the latest kernel
<macd> I havent noticed anything, it takes about 1.5 - 2 seconds to load man top for me.
<flaccid> it can take at least 10 seconds for me
<flaccid> even longer
<macd> wow
<flaccid> something is a miss
<macd> do you see alot of disk activity?
<intelikey> ironfroggy is the same device holding the mbr listed in the live cd as it is from bios.   i have see things like that swap around and confuse the heck out of grub.   also  is the partition that grubs files are on accessable via bios       cause if bios don't see it grub can't boot it.
<flaccid> how can i check for disk activity?
<macd> the light on the front?
<intelikey> that is the reason i can't use grub here ^
<flaccid> nah there is not really anything
<ironfroggy> so can i install lilo on kubuntu?
<flaccid> i suspect faulty cpu/mem/hard disk. but i don't know how to check any of these
<intelikey> ironfroggy sure
<macd> flaccid, do this, watch TOP in one screen and the command in another
<ironfroggy> intelikey: what happens when updates install a new kernel? will it cause grub to be reinstated, or will lilo be used properly?
<macd> you know use the shift+alt+f1 or f2
<intelikey> it seems to take note of which you are using ironfroggy    i haven't had any problem with it.
<ironfroggy> ok. ive had trouble getting grub on this box in the past, if im remembering correctly, so hopefully that will work.
<ironfroggy> hmm.. trying to install lilo from the rescue mode, i get lots of errors "unknown terminal: bterm".. what does that mean?
<jaffa> hey guyz do any of you know where i can find Alcohol or deamen tools for linux i have tried Mount iso and cd emu but it juz doesnt give me the power that i need any thoughts??
<Healot> jaffa, get "bchunk"
<flaccid> macd: no screen 0 on this i'm in ssh. not really any cpu activity while top is trying to load
<macd> interesting
<Healot> convert your stinky cdr/cue/bin into iso image and mount the iso image :)
<flaccid> infact it doesn't look like its refreshing
<macd> does dmesg give you anything usefull?
<macd> you can paste your last say 50 lines or so for me in pastebin if youd like
* Sola6662 is geting sleepy
<jaffa> ok but i see
<flaccid> but it will say 1.5% cpu , but sshd using 47.5%!
<aegeanlinux> WallJam7: roses are red
<ricardo> flaccid: ext3
<aegeanlinux> WallJam7: violets are blue
<aegeanlinux> WallJam7: all of my base
<aegeanlinux> WallJam7: are belong to you
<ricardo> they are not in the trash can!! FUCK
<flaccid> ricardo: no chance
<macd> flaccid: at times everything might use 90-100% even
<flaccid> i'll show you waht i mean
<Healot> ricardo: f yourself then
<flaccid> macd: http://pastebin.ca/93217 for the top thing
<ricardo> im kinda new with linux....
<jaffa> So what do you guyz think about Vmware
<ricardo> whats the philosophy behind that!!!
<diego_cl> who wants to help me?  i monted a ntfs disk and i cant see it because its locked
<intelikey> ricardo behind what ?
<ricardo> not being able to undelete files at all...
<ibert> girls & guys: I maybe will come to kubuntu from gentoo :-)
<ricardo> intelikey: whats the garbage bin for then??
<macd> you can ricardo as long as your not ina  console and and use rm
<jaffa> rite click on you desktop link to device the device you want and then set your permisions and bam
<macd> the same way in windows if your at command prompt and type del filename it doesnt go in recylce bin.
<ricardo> macd: but i used krusader....not the terminal..;
<macd> thats a file manager.
<ricardo> macd: so?
<diego_cl> i mounted a ntfs disk and I cant explore it because its locked... how can I open it?
<macd> use right click delete, or konquerer and it will go into the trashcan.
<ironfroggy> what is 'bterm'?
<paolo> Hi! Can someone help me?
<intelikey> it's a simple choice of having file fragmentation or having non-recoverable deletions.      the trash can works.   but if you rm blah in the terminal  or select delete rather than move to trash in a gui app  then you don't use the trash system at all.
<wolfmanz> what do i need to get to play .AVI files ?
<flaccid> macd: and here is the dmesg output: http://pastebin.ca/93220
<intelikey> wolfmanz vlc
<jaffa> has anyone here used Mount iso?
<ricardo> so I have to put "move to trash" in konqueror?
<ricardo> sorry konqueror
<wolfmanz> is that something i can get from the adept manager?
<intelikey> wolfmanz or follow the !restriced formats links
<macd> correct ricardo
<Healot> mount -t iso9660 -o lo mountpoint filename
<macd> flaccid: I dont see anything out of the ordinary
<jaffa> as in where you rite click on the iso and then click on action then mount
<intelikey> ricardo no it's already there.
<macd> maybee use dpkg to reinstall the kernel-686
<macd> linux-686 rather.
<intelikey> you have to use it.
<ricardo> krusader was set to "MOVE TO TRASH"
<flaccid> macd: sorry what command would that be, i'm a convert from redhat
<intelikey> then open the trash app
<intelikey> or have you emptied the trash sense the deletions ?
<macd> flaccid 'sudo dpkg -reinstall linux-686' outta work
<jaffa> i wanr to no how to configure mount-iso-0.9.1
<jaffa> sorry *want
<flaccid> i get dpkg: conflicting actions --control and --remove
<ricardo> intelikey: no I havent empty the trash.....thats why I was so pissed off!
<macd> flaccid: I thought that was it, try man dpkg ;)
<intelikey> macd and the meda package linux-686 wont change the kernel will it ?     linux-image-686  maybe ???
<ricardo> hey guys you wont believe what happened to me!!!!!!!
<jaffa> no
<macd> according to the forumn the i686 kernel has SMP code in it but depends on options passed to grub to actualy load that code.
<ricardo> i had a latex file with over 5 hours of work in it.
<ricardo> this morning i deleted it by error
<ricardo> after that all the problem i've been telling you about trying to recover...
<intelikey> linux-image-`uname -r`-686
<ricardo> suddenly I realised that kile was still opened and guess what.....
<intelikey> macd yup
<ricardo> a copy of the file was there!!!!!!!!!!
<ricardo> I am a happy person again!
<flaccid> i can't find a reinstall option in man dpkg
<intelikey> flaccid -i --force-all
<macd> thats it force!
<macd> Im really used to using aptitude rather than dpkg
<macd> and synaptic has me spoiled.
<intelikey> they are just front-ends to dpkg
<macd> uh huh
<flaccid> woa i'm confused, so whats the command to reinstall the kernel
<macd> and I use the h-e-double hockey sticks out of them
<flaccid> dpkg -i --force-all -reinstall linux-686 ?
<macd> minus the -reinstall.
<jaffa> so just if anyone wants to no to solve my problem of mounting what ever i want wen ever i want i installed vmware then vm windows the alcohol then mounted wot i wanted then in Kubuntu i linke a dive to the shared Vertiual rom on my vm windows and bam it worked
<intelikey> flaccid "sudo dpkg -i --force-all linux-image-`uname -r`-686.deb"    it has to be the full path and file name for dpkg.
<flaccid> ok got it thanks
<intelikey> that example assumes that the file is in $PWD
<flaccid> i get this but  dpkg: error processing linux-image-2.6.15-26-686-686.deb (--install):
<flaccid>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<flaccid> then it freezes..
<macd> take the -686 off :P
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> ok
<flaccid> then i get dpkg: error processing linux-image-2.6.15-26-686.deb (--install):
<intelikey> what was the error ?
<flaccid>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory Errors were encountered while processing:  linux-image-2.6.15-26-686.deb
<wolfmanz> How do i get xmms to stop loading up every time i want to see the files on a drive?
<flaccid> do i have to d/l the package?
<intelikey> yes
<flaccid> ok do they by http?
<intelikey> apt-get has a -download only switch
<|lostbyte|> Hi ! Guys..
<intelikey> don't know it off the top of my head and it would do you more good to look it up than it will for me to look it up for you.
<intelikey> actually it will do me more good that way also....  :)
<Healot> don't you know how to "cd", flaccid?
<flaccid> cool. would this work sudo apt-get -d install linux-image-`uname -r`.deb or should it just be linux-image
<macd> I usualy just goto packages.ubuntu.com then download em from there
<intelikey> no.  drop the .deb
<flaccid> Healot: err thats not ubuntu like
<wolfmanz> How do i get xmms to stop loading up every time i want to see the files on a drive?
<intelikey> use ls ?
<intelikey> see the files 'where' ?
<intelikey> in some gui app ?
<macd> wolfmanz: did you set xmms as your default media player ? or maybee set it as the method for previewing files?
<flaccid> see now apt-get goes slow/freezes...
<flaccid> where can i get this .deb by http?
<StupidMe> Is there a way to alter the Xorg.conf for my Kubuntu installation from the LiveCD?
<intelikey> flaccid it will dl to /var/cache/apt/archives/
<StupidMe> I probably messed something up there, now X won't start anymore
<StupidMe> I booted from the LiveCD now
<|lostbyte|> StupidMe, Yes ! you can..
<intelikey> flaccid and you can dl it in a browser or with wget   the  http://ubuntu.com  has the linky thingy
<StupidMe> Do I have to mount hda1 for that?
<StupidMe> If so, how do I do that?
<|lostbyte|> StupidMe, Yes !
<flaccid> heh i can't find any link on the ubuntu site
* StupidMe 's real nick is MilhousePunkRock by the way, so Hi |lostbyte|!
<|lostbyte|> StupidMe, with the command mount..
<intelikey> StupidMe if /dev/hda1 is where linux lives.    sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<|lostbyte|> hi ?:)
<StupidMe> And now I can do "sudo kate /etc/X11/Xorg.conf" in the console?!!?
<|lostbyte|> StupidMe, yes !
* StupidMe remembers that you helped me before
<|lostbyte|> ok :)
<flaccid> well sudo apt-get -d install linux-image-`uname -r stil outputs linux-image-2.6.15-26-686 is already the newest version.
<intelikey> not in a console unless you attach kate to an Xserver  but in a terminal  yes.
<wolfmanz> macd i'm not sure i thought i had it set to load only on mp3 so i'm not sure why its comming up when i goto see files on a drive
<|lostbyte|> StupidMe, no no ! not.. sudo kate /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<|lostbyte|> StupidMe, sudo kate /where/it/is/mounted/etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<StupidMe> so it would be /hda1/ect/X11...
<intelikey> flaccid look and see if it's in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<intelikey> StupidMe no
<|lostbyte|> StupidMe, yes, if so..
<intelikey> not the device prefix   the mount point prefix.
<StupidMe> Which is?
<flaccid> i gues sit is
<|lostbyte|> yes.
<Jack1> hi
<intelikey> StupidMe /mnt/  in the example i gave ^
<StupidMe> ah, ok
<flaccid> this is what is there linux-image-2.6.15-26-686_2.6.15-26.44_i386.deb linux-image-686_2.6.15.24_i386.deb
<Jack1> how can i setup a splashscreen for a program? in system settings appearance there is this option not anymore
<flaccid> which is wierd...
<StupidMe> that's not working
<flaccid> linux-image-2.6.15-26-686_2.6.15-26.44_i386.deb wtf?
<StupidMe> Maybe it's something with Kate though, is there another editor on the LiveCD?
<intelikey> flaccid sudo dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.15-26-686_2.6.15-26.44_i386.deb
<larson9999> can someone point me to a doc that explains how flash drives work in kubuntu?  mine automount just fine and i have read/write access.  but there is no entry in fstab like there was in mandriva so i'd like to read about how they work.  also, someone on a mailing list i belong to is asking about the fstab entry.  i looked at mine but didn't have any :)
<flaccid> ty
<flaccid> if this kernel has some issue, should i rollback to old kernel?
<flaccid> some=same
<|lostbyte|> StupidMe, Look into the menu..
<intelikey> flaccid have you read the posting on the forums about smp and the latest kernels   http://forum.ubuntu.com   maybe ?
<flaccid> i'll read now :)
<macd> flaccid: it wont go away, so you can just select in it grub, plus Ive never seen it go wrong
* intelikey tried to send there hours ago....
<flaccid> ok
<macd> wolfmanz: well then your logical course of action is to first undo what youve done.
<macd> yeah intelikey I rad it :P
<macd> read*
<flaccid> forum.ubuntu.com seems to not be in dns
<macd> ubuntuforums.org*
<intelikey> drop the forum and use the link
<flaccid> is that different to http://www.ubuntu.com/community/forums ?
<flaccid> ah its the same
<|lostbyte|> Any one know why ktorrent takes a lot of processing power ?
<wolfmanz> macd i think if i knew what caused it i would have allready revesrsed it
<intelikey> nope.  just tried to reverse nds it.
<StupidMe> What about a different approach... It's booting fine so far from the harddrive, only X won't start...
<intelikey> i mean no it's not different.
<macd> wolfmanz: you just said you made xmms default for mp3,undo that.
<|lostbyte|> StupidMe, ctrl + Alt + F1
<StupidMe> Is there a way to boot without trying to start X?
<intelikey> StupidMe login into the console and do  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<flaccid> heh now i just need to find which actual forum in there to look in
<|lostbyte|> StupidMe, i think your inittab does that..
<sonotos> hi
<StupidMe> Let me describe the boot process... I see the Kubuntu logo, and it tells me what it does, everything successful
<StupidMe> When it's through, I see the Kubunut logo again, with the progress bar "reset". And that's where it stops
<intelikey> |lostbyte| nope.  inittab has nothing (dirrectly) to do with whether kdm starts or not at boot time.
<Jack1> hi guys
<macd> intelikey: have you played with the initrg parrallel loading of services yet?
<StupidMe> The last thing I did was commenting out some stuff in the Xorg.conf
<Jack1> how could i install a splashscreen for kontact eg?
<intelikey> macd initrg ?
<|lostbyte|> StupidMe, You mean crash ?
<|lostbyte|> StupidMe, ctrl + Alt + F1
<macd> its a initng replacement to load multiple things at once duroing boot rather than loading one then another then another and so on
<StupidMe> If I pressed Ctrl-Alt-F1 at that time, would that bring me to a terminal?
<macd> StupidMe: yes.
<sonotos> i have a little problem with the language in some kde apps.  Most of my apps are in german , but some stay english despite off installing kde-i18n-de and koffice-i18n-de. The apps are kdevelop und quanta. did i forgot a package?
<Healot> StupidMe: it will make a call to your nearest McD
<macd> sonotos: Id uninstall the other locales, if you havent already done so.
<macd> that or those apps were compiled against ONLY the other locales
<macd> its a glibc thing ya know
<sonotos> i have just the german locals
<StupidMe> That was a joke I didn't quite get, Healot
<macd> sonotos: hmm, then Im fresh out of ideas ;) sorry.
<intelikey> macd no i haven't.   but i only load about five things so it wouldn't help me any.     sounds a lot like they added  &  on the link calls.  /etc/init.d/rc   saying   for this in ../rc`runlevel`.d ;do $this & ;done
<flaccid> how can you turn acpi off in the kernel so no acpi support at all on boot
<sonotos> ok np, thx
<Healot> add the line "acpi=off" to your kernel entry in menu.lst
<macd> intelikey: pretty close to that yes
<macd> but you really only load 5 things :P
<intelikey> yeah
<macd> so your init.d only has 5 things?
<macd> rather rc2.d etc only has 5?
<intelikey> the uncompressing linux line is only about half way up my screen when the boot prompt appears
<macd> nice
<flaccid> ok cool thanks Healot
<flaccid> there is a bug/issue with phonenix bios and this kernel
<flaccid> it sux..
<macd> Ive gotten to about 5 or 7 seconds from post now
<macd> and Im sitting at kdm login
<flaccid> i'v hardwired the cpu and case fans
<macd> oh wow
<wolfmanz> i macd xmms is got it self setup to be first in line on nearly every file type how do i undo that?
<macd> not that its a bad idea, cause it doesnt matter, but the smart cpu fan is usualy a good idea, quieter etc etc
<macd> wolfmanz: file associations.
<flaccid> smart cpu fan?
<macd> yes they speed up and slow down according to cpu temps, handled by acpi _I think_
<intelikey> flaccid only runs when the temp goes up
<flaccid> yeah but thats with acpi or apm or whatever, can't do it coz of the phoneix bios issue
<flaccid> ibm are shite as well..
<intelikey> or in some cases don't run even when the temp goes up...  hehhe
<flaccid> this box is in a corner so noise aint an issue. it used to be a win2k server
<flaccid> converted it to kubuntu and have had these issues
<flaccid> like its taking so long to do stuff on it while this dpkg is doing stuff
<macd> theres no bios patch? or upgrade?
<flaccid> its taking nearly 2mins to open menu.lst in joe
<flaccid> there is but i don't know how to implement it
<intelikey> i've often wondered if i could spray some kind of sealent on this board that would water proof it so i could use this cooling chip.  i could sub-zero my cpu.....
<wolfmanz> macd i cant remove it should i just uninstall xmms?
<macd> if you want, but I feel thats gonna cause errors like youve never seen before.
<intelikey> wolfmanz that should work
<wolfmanz> lol
<intelikey> macd i don't think so
<macd> Im thinking hell get cannot load xmms errors
<intelikey> it should remove it from the prefered apps listings
<macd> ehh true true
<intelikey> i saw amerok one time,  and uninstalled it to keep from seeing it again....
<macd> so tell me intelikey how is it in houston having all our old criminals there?
<intelikey> macd i'd have to call someone in that state to answer that....
<flaccid> macd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1243748
* macd just saw the hostmask....
<wolfmanz> lol well that didnt work now it cant find xmms when i hit the drive icon lol
<intelikey> wolfmanz reset x
<flaccid> and the patch: http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org/msg02187.html
* MilhousePunkRock is backin the action, woohoo!
<wolfmanz> how do i reset it?
<MilhousePunkRock> Thanks guys
<intelikey> ctrl+alt+backspace
<intelikey> or log out
<MilhousePunkRock> Note to self, edit one thing at a time...
<flaccid> macd: the actual patch http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org/msg02068.html
<macd> flaccid: and youve tried that?
<flaccid> i don't know how to do this patch
<macd> ahh
<flaccid> well i'm doing the acpi=off now
<macd> yeah I suggest you read the docs that deal with kernel recompile and building debs on ubuntu site.
<flaccid> see that form link, looks like that guy had the 'overheating' as well
<macd> yes passing that to grub should help
<wolfmanz> ok the reset didnt fix it still get the error
<flaccid> forum link i mean
<macd> yeah hardwiring your fan prevented that from happening
<flaccid> well i thought it did, but its still similar symptoms
<macd> I actualy fried a ibm laptop with the early days of lm_sensors
<flaccid> maybe it f*ked the cpu
<macd> flaccid: it could be running very hot, that would cause speed issues
<flaccid> macd: yeah but its not running hot i checked. i don't know how i can probe to get cpu/mb temp...
<helpmeee> I have a lagging sound issue in quake3.. does anyone know how to fix this?
<flaccid> can i just put acpi=off anywhere in menu.lst?
<intelikey> use oss maybe
<macd> flaccid: go read the sensorsd or lm_sensors howto
<macd> flaccid: wherever the other kernel options are in grub, yes.
<helpmeee> noone?
<MilhousePunkRock> flaccid: Reboot and go to the BIOS, those are the most accurate values... Although it will be cooled down a little once you get there
<macd> so its the one that sais default=0 then youd put it on that line.
<macd> need a example flaccid?
<flaccid> MilhousePunkRock: helps if the bios has cpu temp
<flaccid> yeah i think i need an example
<MilhousePunkRock> Most modern BIOSes have...
<macd> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-686 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash  acpi=off
<macd> that should shed some light
<flaccid> i wouldn't call phoenix a modern bios :)
<diego_cl> which is the easiest way to get mp3 support ?!!?
<MilhousePunkRock> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<flaccid> ah its kernel boot option , i get it
<intelikey> diego_cl prolly install vlc
<intelikey> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<diego_cl> hmm goooood
<intelikey> what the hell is that ?
<diego_cl> and how i install vlc ?
<diego_cl> *how do i install vlc
<intelikey> diego_cl sudo apt-get install vlc
<diego_cl> GNU is fuckin amazig
* MilhousePunkRock wouldn't suggest vlc for mp3
<wolfmanz> so anyone got any ideas on how to reverse this xmms stuff?
<diego_cl> why not ?
<MilhousePunkRock> It's rather rudimentary when it comes to audio
<intelikey> that list of crap up there that ubuotu puked out   used to be a good info node on vlc
<MilhousePunkRock> At least from my experience
<macd> diego_cl: 'sudo apt-get install vlc' in console will install vlc.
<MilhousePunkRock> Amarok is fine for mp3, you just need the codecs AFAIK
<flaccid> heh still installing kernel..
<diego_cl> u say that other codecs sounds better ?
<macd> to bad amarok dies.
<flaccid> and i'm going to have to hook a monitor to it
<MilhousePunkRock> Does it, macd?
<macd> it does here
<MilhousePunkRock> I am pretty sure an mp3 sounds alike no matter what player you use, diego_cl
<macd> of course I use media on a NFS share and store my catalog on a mysql server on the lan.
<macd> so the player doesnt get to use anything local
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock you can use the codecs with vlc also but i've never needed them.     and amerok is a winamp wanabe  so i don't like it.
<macd> it just stops playing responding and then I have to kill the PID
<MilhousePunkRock> How can I determine what screwed up my Xorg.conf earlier?
<MilhousePunkRock> lol intelikey
<macd> MilhousePunkRock: try looking at your /var/log/X11/Xorg.0.log
* intelikey doesn't do windows.
<macd> then grep is for EE
<diego_cl> wich is the way to uninstall programs?
<macd>  so 'cat /var/log/X11/Xorg.0.log | grep EE'
<intelikey> apt-get remove <blah>
<MilhousePunkRock> Easiest is probably in adept, diego_cl
<diego_cl> hahaha
<macd> unless you cant type that fast :P
<macd> then CLI is my tool of choice.
<Healot> you will adapt to adept in no time
<intelikey> Healot it must be something you assemalated.....
<intelikey> !kpackage
<ubotu> I know nothing about kpackage - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<intelikey> !info kpackage
<ubotu> kpackage: KDE package management tool. In repository universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 670 kB, installed size 1356 kB
<diego_cl> kpackage is for installing packages without the konsole ?
<intelikey> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<intelikey> !info adept
<ubotu> adept: package manager for KDE. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 3752 kB, installed size 10988 kB
<Healot> kde prefer adept nowadays
<intelikey> !info synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic: Graphical package manager. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.57.8ubuntu11 (dapper), package size 1011 kB, installed size 5384 kB
<intelikey> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<intelikey> and they are all just frontends to dpkg
<intelikey> so i just use dpkg.    specally sense i broke apt...
<h3sp4wn> Front ends to apt which is a front end to dpkg
<noaXess> .. have a irc question.. how can i search over command a special irc channel on freenode?
<intelikey> i guess i could remove apt  seeing it's broke anyway.   but i like apt-cache.
<intelikey> decisions decisions....
<MilhousePunkRock> How do I restart X?
<noaXess> MilhousePunkRock, CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: Why not just reinstall apt with dpkg ?
<Healot> you can either pop a virtual terminal then type "/etc/init.d/(k/g)dm" or Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<aegeanlinux> I agree, my Dad thinks that it is funny too.
<aegeanlinux> woops, wrong room
<aegeanlinux>  /disregard
<macd> <sarcasm> hahaha </sarcasm>
<intelikey> h3sp4wn that wont fix it.
<intelikey> it's the dep's that are hosed.
<MilhousePunkRock> Thx noaXess
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: By using dpkg --force ?
<intelikey> yeah,  apt keeps wanting to install perl-base
<intelikey> and i'm not going to let it.
<intelikey> there is no perl  nor python on this system now.  and that's the way it will stay.
<MilhousePunkRock> I always get some error messages when I start a GUI application (e.g. Kate) from the command line
<MilhousePunkRock> I googled the cause, some Wacom tablet drivers in the xorg.conf
<intelikey> so apt is borked
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: apt uses perl for some stuff
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock so remove it.
<intelikey> h3sp4wn not on this box it don't    :)
<MilhousePunkRock> I did that, but then X didn't work no more, if you remember StupidMe from some minutes ago
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: Hence why it is not working
<intelikey> and your point is ???
<MilhousePunkRock> is there a "xserver.conf" or something?
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: There is no point whatsoever in what you are doing
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock no.  just the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<intelikey> h3sp4wn sure there is.   perl commands don't run here.
<MilhousePunkRock> The error is this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<MilhousePunkRock> And google gives me the following
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock yeah i know the problem.
<MilhousePunkRock> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=212025
<intelikey> you need to comment out or remove the listing for the "inputdevice" that describs wacom
<MilhousePunkRock> It's not that Kate or whatever won't start, but I get the same when I try to start wpa_gui, and that is _not_ working
<h3sp4wn> !info wpagui
<ubotu> wpagui: GUI for wpa_supplicant. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.4.8-3ubuntu1.1 (dapper), package size 78 kB, installed size 204 kB
<aegeanlinux> !info kdebase
<ubotu> kdebase: base components from the official KDE release. In repository main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27 (dapper), package size 38 kB, installed size 76 kB
<markc> intelikey> did you say you don't have perl or python installed ?
<intelikey> correct
<markc> intelikey> I'd also like to do this... is there anything special you've done to block them ?
<intelikey> yep.  it's a pain.   unless you like the console and doing things by hand don't try it.
<markc> intelikey> I love the console :)
<markc> intelikey> I also happen to like kde and most fo that requires python, and probably perl, let alone other packages
<intelikey> you can sudo apt-get remove --purge perl-base      and tell it 'Yes, do as I say!'
<intelikey> the there are just a very few remaining perl libs and a python module or two...   dpkg -l | grep blah to find them.
<intelikey> then there ^
<MilhousePunkRock> Is there a way to restart X _and_ save the current session?
<intelikey> log out. then reset X
<markc> intelikey> I've tried, or asttempted, to do that a couple of times in the past but the list of packages that are to be removed is too extensive... so I've ended up just trimming down perl/python support packages
<intelikey> markc yeah it even takes useradd and passwd with it.
<markc> intelikey> so you wear that and live without base packages like that ?
<intelikey> sure.    i have ran a system with no "login" access of any kind...
<markc> intelikey> I do without useradd but passwd is pretty basic... hmm, maybe not as I use virtual users in MySQL
<markc> markc> yeah, same here, just root and one sinlge non-root user called admin
<markc> oops
<markc> intelikey> once they are set up I guess I could do without either of them... but I'm not sure about all the kde packages that would get removed
<markc> intelikey> so what do you rely on for scripting, just bash ?
<intelikey> with no getty/mingetty you have to setup init to open a console for you but that's not an issue as for just removing perl and python.    and yeah perl will take x with it.  i don'k know a way around that yet.    but when you can web browse email audio/vidio all from the console, why use X ?
<MilhousePunkRock> And now on the WPA-PSK encryption... Is someone familiar with that?
<intelikey> yeah bash   and the apps like cut grep less fold and so forth
<hari> hello friends :), whenever i insert a cd into my drive a cd icon appears on the desktop with the name "Blank CD-R" when i double click it says "Malformed URL", I am sure that the cd is not blank. what may be the problem?
<markc> intelikey> cool, I didn't think there'd be anyone else around as crazy as me :) most folks seem to use perl/python so any suggestion otherwise is generally ridiculed.. with a vengeance!
<intelikey> yeah
<flaccid> rightio i rebooted with acpi off, but it still comes up in dmesg
<intelikey> and that's really the only thing i have against python.  the fact that almost everything *ubuntu specific is writen in python,   so i dislike it just on general principal.
<flaccid> how can i confirm if acpi off or on?
<intelikey> flaccid i'd think if there is a process like " 22 ?        S<     0:00 [kacpid] "  then it's on....
<intelikey> ps -A x
<flaccid> yeah it looks like its on
<intelikey> ps -A x | grep acpi
<flaccid> wonder why
<flaccid> i used kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-686 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash acpi=off
<intelikey> the initramfs.img prolly started it for you.
<markc> intelikey> yeah... gentoo is worse otherwise I would be using it, and was up till recently... yesterday I tried archlinux for exactly this reason, to get away from perl/python dependencies as its pacman package manager is so sensibly C based
<flaccid> hectic! dang what to do now
<flaccid> its still slow after the reboot
<intelikey> markc i was a bit surprised that hoary's version of apt doesn't depend on either.
<intelikey> and works without them....
<markc> intelikey> really!... and then they went and blew it :)
<intelikey> yup
<markc> intelikey> seeing that da man is a pythoin head there is no hope for *buntu, in this regard... great on a lot of other levels though
<flaccid> so how can i ensure that acpi isn't loaded?
<cox377> I;m trying to set up a remote printer under kubuntu
<cox377> "Printer" isnt undr system settings
<cox377> anyone got any ideas?
<cox377> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<intelikey> markc; yeah.   imo they did; as you say "blew it".   and the dapper livecd installer is as brain dead as they come.     i'm like 'why not just have it dd /dev/cdrom /dev/hda  and be done with it.....'    i mean it give a total of what three options language, timezone(and that one is a joke), and partition(another joke. and a bad one at that).
<MilhousePunkRock> Can someone confirm that the WPA passphrase on Linux is not allowed to have a &symbol in it?
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock with or without \  ?
<MilhousePunkRock> there is no \ in it, but the 3rd character is a &
<diego_cl> what happends in kubuntu when pressing control+alt+delete  ?!?!?!
<MilhousePunkRock> And when I do "sudo wpa_passphrase <ESSID> <passphrase
<MilhousePunkRock> >
<MilhousePunkRock> it only exepts the chars before the &
<intelikey> the reason i asked,  you might not be able to type in & but \& might work.... i really can't say.
<MilhousePunkRock> I am not typing 63 weirdo characters, I copied and pasted it
<intelikey> yeah if it's on the command line,  you have to comment it   \&
<MilhousePunkRock> OK, let me try that
<MilhousePunkRock> no luck
<MilhousePunkRock> so I have to take that & out?
<MilhousePunkRock> Any other characters that might give me trouble?
<markc> intelikey> even just rsync --exclude=/proc etc the live system, it's already worked out the hardware to run on
<intelikey> without the \ the shell reads & as a newline  or at least a new command.    i.e.   sleep 10 & echo sleeping ;fg
<MilhousePunkRock> no way to tell the shell to take the key "as is"?
<MilhousePunkRock> I'd rather use wpa_gui anyway, but that is not working
<diego_cl> HOW CAN I SHARE MI INTERNET CONNECTION LIKE I DO WHEN BOOTING ON WINDOWS XP ? !!? !? ! !? !?
<intelikey> markc yeah  but i kinda like more options,  not a "save me from myself" approach.      'if you make it fool-proof, they'll just make a better fool'
<MilhousePunkRock> No need to shout, diego_cl
<diego_cl> sorry
<diego_cl> can you help me ?
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock if it cant ask for the passwork then prolly not.   you already tried the propper way.  \&
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey: When I make it \&, it complains the key has to be 8..63 characters
<intelikey> quote it ?
<MilhousePunkRock> passwork (password I assume) as in PSK?
<intelikey> yeah typo
<MilhousePunkRock> the key itself contains quotes, i doubt that will work
<intelikey> ummm hmm
<MilhousePunkRock> Where do you live, intelikey? I don't want you to come over here and break into my maximum security WLAN because you know the key
<intelikey> single or dubble quotes ?
<MilhousePunkRock> "
<intelikey> single quote it
<MilhousePunkRock> Will try
<MilhousePunkRock> ' or  or ` ?
<intelikey> yeah
<intelikey> '
<intelikey> the othere is executable
<intelikey> echo `uname -r`
<intelikey> same as
<intelikey> uname -r
<MilhousePunkRock> rgr
<intelikey> echo 'uname -r'
<intelikey> prints out  uname -r
<MilhousePunkRock> It says "No such file or directory" now
<MilhousePunkRock> And: reading passphrase from stdin
<intelikey> you did use ' ?
<MilhousePunkRock> i used `
<intelikey> please see above ^
<MilhousePunkRock> so i have to use '
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> assuming there are none of them in the code
<MilhousePunkRock> It still says "reading passphrase from stdin"
<MilhousePunkRock> since it says "no such file or directory"
<MilhousePunkRock> what about making the shell read the pass from .txt file I have it in?
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock just a thought.   if possable (man for a switch)
<intelikey> that's what i was typing  ^
<intelikey> password file.  and let it cat that.
<MilhousePunkRock> i have it on my usb-thumbdrive as wpa.txt
<MilhousePunkRock> how do i redirect it there?
<intelikey> man wpa ?
<MilhousePunkRock> that would be system:/media/sda1/wpa.txt
<MilhousePunkRock> I am already trying to follow a HowTo
<intelikey> yes that's probably the mountpoint  assuming it's in the root dir of that drive.
<MilhousePunkRock> It tells me to do "sudo wpa_passphrase <ESSID> <key>
<MilhousePunkRock> it is
<MilhousePunkRock> goddamn, the heat here is really getting to my head...
<intelikey> yeah it's hot.
<MilhousePunkRock> The HowTo is here: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/VerschlCsselung
<MilhousePunkRock> It's in German though
<MilhousePunkRock> "http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/VerschlCsselung"
<MilhousePunkRock> lol it won't let me write the URL
<MilhousePunkRock> Why did they have to use a "" in the adress anyway
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock i'm going to pass you off to the next ratchet jawed geek...  gooday and peace.
<MilhousePunkRock> Noooooooo, intelikey
<MilhousePunkRock> Have a nice day anyway...
<intelikey> yeah.  you too
<MilhousePunkRock> So who's gonna volunteer to be the "next ratchet jawed geek"?
<h3sp4wn> Are you trying to use wpa_supplicant with the passphrase on a usbdrive ?
<MilhousePunkRock> Until now I am trying to execute "sudo wpa_passphrase <ESSID> <key>
<h3sp4wn> And you are using wpa ?
<MilhousePunkRock> the problem is, the 3rd character of the key is a & which makes the shell believe it ends there
<MilhousePunkRock> yes
<h3sp4wn> and you have tried \&
<MilhousePunkRock> yes, didn't work
<MilhousePunkRock> i also tried '63weirdcharacters' and `63weirdcharacters`
<MilhousePunkRock> we came up with the idea to make wpa_passphrase read the key from the txt-file
<MilhousePunkRock> but intelikey left...
<larson9999> can you use hex instead of ascii?
<h3sp4wn> If you use 'passphrase' it works for me
<h3sp4wn> wpa_passphrase myssid 'pass&phrase' works
<h3sp4wn> Do you really want it on the thumb drive the key ?
<MilhousePunkRock> The HowTo I am following says: sudo wpa_passphrase <SSID> <WPA key>
<MilhousePunkRock> I assumed that WPA key would have to be the 63chars
<h3sp4wn> The 63 chars are generated from any passphrase you chose
<MilhousePunkRock> I have it there cause I set up the WPA on my girlfriend's WinXP notebook first, and I was too lazy to type in that long key blindly
<h3sp4wn> c47b0aad72ad1c39323f8b4da6840fa3c7e3ba9598c6932c0c7b95dbb9c13fad (all the wpa keys once generated look like that)
<MilhousePunkRock> I might have gotten something wrong here then
<MilhousePunkRock> That looks like a HEX key to me...
<h3sp4wn> That is generated from the passphrase
<Reliant> I'm getting an odd sound problem. Some of my MP3s in Amarok play fine, and some won't play at all (Amarok just sits there doing nothing). Also, Google video works fine, but Youtube produces no sound. I don't know when the former problem started happening, but the latter problem just started last night
<MilhousePunkRock> so WPA key is _not_ the key I entered into the router and the WinXP laptop?
<h3sp4wn> psk="test&ssidbghdfhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh" (that is the one you entered on the laptop)
<h3sp4wn> psk=c47b0aad72ad1c39323f8b4da6840fa3c7e3ba9598c6932c0c7b95dbb9c13fad
<h3sp4wn> (one is in hex one in ascii I think)
* MilhousePunkRock is close to a heat stroke and can't really follow you here, h3sp4wn...
<jknotzke> Hi
<jknotzke> is there an FAQ on installing firefox ?
<jknotzke> i can't get it to install
<jknotzke> and why didn't kubuntu come with firefox already installed ?
<MilhousePunkRock> The easiest way is probably adept, jknotzke
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: if psk="quoted" then that is the key you put in on the router
<jknotzke> firefox is greyed out in adept
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: if psk=hexstring then that is psk="quoted" converted to hex with wpa_passphrase
<MilhousePunkRock> The HowTo I am following says: sudo wpa_passphrase <SSID> <WPA key> to create a encrypted psk
<shampoo> and trying to install from mozilla's binaries puts me into dependancy hell
<shampoo> firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object
<MilhousePunkRock> did you try "apt-get intall firefox" shampoo?
<MilhousePunkRock> install that is, of course
<h3sp4wn> shampoo: Just use the binarys and untar them into /opt
<shampoo> neither works
<shampoo> when I dump into opt
<shampoo> i get the dependancy error
<shampoo> when installing from apt-get
<shampoo> I get another dependency error
<flaccid> apt-get install jessica-alba
<shampoo> firefox: Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.9.0) but it is not installable
<flaccid> damn i need to update my sources list
<shampoo> Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.8.0) but it is not going to be installed
<MilhousePunkRock> I just checked, the wpa_supplicant.conf is empty so far
<MilhousePunkRock> I just checked, the wpa_supplicant.conf is empty so far, h3sp4wn
<MilhousePunkRock> Can't I just put the stuff in there manually and skip that step with wpa_passphrase, h3sp4wn?
<Reliant> wee, found the post on the ubuntu forums that fixed my youtube sound :)
<h3sp4wn> psk="yourfulllong key"
<KDEfanboy> when i move the mouse over a link in konqueror, rather than a hand icon showing the link is clickable, a text cursor icon appears over the link instead. anyone know what is going on?
<helpmeee> in amaroK my mp3 files dont play :( how do I get them to?
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: Have you tried wpagui ?
<MilhousePunkRock> wpa_gui does not work, it always tries to ping something with a timeout
<MilhousePunkRock> There are four different approaches in the HowTo, I will try wifi-radar now
<h3sp4wn> and you have started wpa_supplicant (i.e with sudo wpa_supplicant -B)
<MilhousePunkRock> probably not
<KDEfanboy> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<h3sp4wn> I think it has to be running for wpa_gui to work
<MilhousePunkRock> the wpa_supplicant.conf is the key problem
<Tommy2k4> why i try to open kate from konsole it says couldnt connect to X server
<MilhousePunkRock> either it's not there, or it doesn't like that it's empty
<MilhousePunkRock> Tommy2k4: Try commenting out all the WACOM crap in your xorg.conf
<h3sp4wn>  /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes (is the best documentation on setting up wpa_supplicant - from /etc/network/interfaces)
<MilhousePunkRock> I did "sudo touch /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf", but it's not there
<Tommy2k4> thats gonna be difficult without kate :(
<ubuntu> :D
<ubuntu> i'm a noob :P
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: You don't need to have a wpa_supplicant.conf (if you set it up from /etc/network/interfaces)
<MilhousePunkRock> I did : sudo wpa_supplicant -Dmadwifi -iath0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<MilhousePunkRock> And nothing much is happening
<cox377> i have a canon ip1000 printer hooked upto a windows machine as i cant get it running on my kubuntu machine without a lot of hassle. will i have the same driver problems if it's local or network?
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: Now try wpa_gui
<ubuntu> i want to install xp skin
<ubuntu> how can i do it ?
<MilhousePunkRock> Failed to open control connection to wpa_supplicant
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: I will give you something to put into /etc/network/interfaces to try
<MilhousePunkRock> That reminds me that there is still the old stuff from the WEP encryption in there, h3sp4wn
<MilhousePunkRock> Can that be the root of all evil?
<h3sp4wn> There are many roots of evil
<MilhousePunkRock> Girls are the root of all evil, I can prove that...
<cox377> .lol
<MilhousePunkRock> http://www.geocities.com/enematic5000/girls.html
<h3sp4wn> http://pastebin.ca/93331
<robewald> hi
<tristan_> hi
<robewald> skim is makeing me pulling my hair out :-(
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: It could also be madwifi will choke on that key
<tristan_> Can anyone tell me how to change an icon at the top left of a window?
<tristan_> robewald, same here. Cannot type Japanese....
<robewald> yes, so what remedy do I have?
<MilhousePunkRock> h3sp4wn: The problem is the key is not in HEX
<tristan_> robewald, I don't have any unfortunately
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: If it is quoted it doesn't need to be in hex
<MilhousePunkRock> It's definetely ASCII, it contains & and @ and ^ and what not
<RogueX> Good Morning everyone!
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey RogueX
<wishu> helo!
<RogueX> MilhousePunkRock:
<RogueX> MilhousePunkRock: Hello :)
<wishu> someone thik how desinstall openoffice?
<MilhousePunkRock> I put it in there, h3sp4wn, what now?
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: ifup ath0
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: sudo ifup ath0
<MilhousePunkRock> wishu, did you try removing it in adept?
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: sudo wpa_cli
<RogueX> So to start things off who can tell me how to turn off showing people coming and going in Konverstion?
<wishu> MilhousePunkRock:  yes but packets are installed and I don't put to remove
<MilhousePunkRock> I am pretty sure it's up already, the LEDs are blinking (is that an english word)
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: (If you have put those lines in) then that will start up wpa_supplicant properly
<tristan_> Can anyone tell me how to change an icon at the top left of a window?
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: then you can tell whether its just the keys in wrong or what with wpa_cli
<MilhousePunkRock> ifup: Interface is already configured
<wishu> MilhousePunkRock: the packets are this: -help-en-us, -l10n-common, -l10-en-gb, -l10n-en-us, -l10n-en-za and -thesaurus-en-un
<RogueX> So to start things off who can tell me how to turn off showing people coming and going in Konverstion?
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: sudo ifdown ath0 && sudo ifup ath0
<wishu> MilhousePunkRock: this packets if I put to remove adept says 'the packets doesn't remove because other packages are broken'
<MilhousePunkRock> I can't help you there, wishu, sorry
<MilhousePunkRock> h3sp4wn:
<MilhousePunkRock> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<MilhousePunkRock>     SET failed on device ath0 ; Invalid argument.
<MilhousePunkRock> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :
<MilhousePunkRock>     invalid argument "J~".
<MilhousePunkRock> it still does not like the & symbol in the key it seems
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<MilhousePunkRock> my current one? roger that
<wishu> MilhousePunkRock: nothing i'm just finding at google this, you wish me every succes :P
<RogueX> MilhousePunkRock: where are you located?
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: Yep I will check what the problems are / may be
<MilhousePunkRock> h3sp4wn: http://pastebin.ca/93345
<helpmeee> why is it that amaroK will play mp3s that it has scanned itself through the folders I added?
<MilhousePunkRock> RogueX: 52 23' N 9 59' E
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: So you haven't actually changed anything -
<RogueX> MilhousePunkRock: ok I will have to figure that one out!  LOL
<wishu> someone know the sources to download 'superkaramba'?
<MilhousePunkRock> not yet, I tried just putting the 63charWPAkey in there, although I kinda new that wouldnt be much of a help...
<MilhousePunkRock> wishu: AFAIK that comes with Kubuntu by default
<MilhousePunkRock> RogueX: Nothern part of Germany that is
<RogueX> MilhousePunkRock: Cool!  USA here
<MilhousePunkRock> I figured that RogueX, since you said "Good morning when you joined"
<wishu> MilhousePunkRock: sorry u-u' i don't look the packages that i don't install xD
<wishu> MilhousePunkRock: thank you ^^
<MilhousePunkRock> You're welcome, wishu... I am surprised that I can help with some minor stuff already
<RogueX> MilhousePunkRock: got that did you.. :)
<wishu> MilhousePunkRock: jejeje one think, do you read books to learn linux?
<MilhousePunkRock> No... I hate books, good books are made into movies anyway...
<MilhousePunkRock> Reading forums can be very educative, besides that I always got the help I needed here in this very IRC channel
<wishu> MilhousePunkRock: ah ok
<wishu> MilhousePunkRock: i'm noob with linux in adittion i'm spanish and I don't know more english to speak very well
<MilhousePunkRock> I am pretty sure there is a spanish kubuntu channel to
<MilhousePunkRock> too*
<wishu> MilhousePunkRock: if i don't says that i would like tell you sorry but my english is so bas
<wishu> MilhousePunkRock: yes but in this chanell noone are connected
<MilhousePunkRock> I don't care, I am no native either, as long as I can somewhat understand what you say it's all fine
<wishu> MilhousePunkRock: now only 3 person are conected
<wishu> MilhousePunkRock: other thing: how i register my nickname?
<RogueX> wishu: GOOD question...  I was wondering the same
<MilhousePunkRock> Hmm, if I only could remember that... I think the procedere is described in the help of Konversation
<h3sp4wn> http://pastebin.ca/93351
<wishu> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<h3sp4wn> MillhousePunkRock: ^^
<h3sp4wn> MillhousePunkRock: Change it to look like that (adding the wpa ascii key)
<MilhousePunkRock> Roger that h3sp4wn
<h3sp4wn> sudo ifdown ath0 && sudo ifup ath0
<h3sp4wn> then sudo wpa_gui
<robewald> !skim
<ubotu> I know nothing about skim - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<MilhousePunkRock> That looks better now, h3sp4wn, but DHCP is not quite working yet
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: are you in wpa_gui ?
<MilhousePunkRock> no
<h3sp4wn> wpa_cli sorry
<MilhousePunkRock> Hold on
<MilhousePunkRock> OK, it says "interactive mode" and has a little prompt with a > in front
<h3sp4wn> type status
<MilhousePunkRock> wpa-state=SCANNING
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: type scan and then scan_results - and pastebin the output
<MilhousePunkRock> Only two lines, still pastebin?
<h3sp4wn> ok just paste it here
<MilhousePunkRock> bssid / frequency / signal level / flags / ssid
<MilhousePunkRock> 00:13:49:07:7a:f0       2437    196     [WPA-PSK-TKIP] 
<MilhousePunkRock> That is indeed the MAC of my router
<h3sp4wn> It doesn't have a name then - turn on ssid scanning at least temporarily
<MilhousePunkRock> Yeah, the ESSID is hidden
* h3sp4wn wonders why people even attempt to debug wpa etc with insanely complicated keys
<robewald> tristan_: is your icon problem solved?
* MilhousePunkRock is not debugging, just trying to _use_
<|lostbyte|> Hi 1
<|lostbyte|> Any one know of a simple linux video editor ?
<MilhousePunkRock> h3sp4wn: http://pastebin.ca/93372
<MilhousePunkRock> That's the scan results for now
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: Why not get it working with a shorter one (so you know its working then change it to something more secure afterwards)
<MilhousePunkRock> Before we lose our heads over that one & in the key, what if I altered that to something else?
<|lostbyte|> cut, merge, split, convert, resize, and all those mencoder stunts... ?
<|lostbyte|> But a little bit more visual..
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: I don't think it is & that is the problem maybe some other character
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: (' or ` for example)
<Healot> virtualdubmod with WINE, |lostbyte| :)
<MilhousePunkRock> I could go without the & first and see if I can work it out according to the howto...
<MilhousePunkRock> no ' or ` in there
<|lostbyte|> virtualdubmod is freeware ?
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: All you need to do is remove the & and put the key into psk="jijif" etc and it should work
<MilhousePunkRock> What other chars could give the shell trouble?
<h3sp4wn> `'\
<h3sp4wn> @
<h3sp4wn> $
<MilhousePunkRock> no $ in there either, but 2 @
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: What you have in wpa_cli (means everything is working right but the key is wrong)
<MilhousePunkRock> a 63 character HEX key is still pretty secure, isn't it?
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: Wpa only uses the key on association
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: Once its associated it generates its own keys and rotates them (hence why its better than wep)
<MilhousePunkRock> I just don't trust my neighbors... The DSL LED was lit up once when none of our PCs was on
<MilhousePunkRock> That was on 128bit WEP though
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: they won't be able to crack wpa in any sane amount of time
<|lostbyte|> Healot, have a look at kino, if you didt know..
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: (whereas wep takes about 5 mins to crack - wpa takes years)
<MilhousePunkRock> So even a 20 char HEX key is sufficient?
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: I would just use an ascii key 20 characters (mixture of letters and numbers)
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: convert to hex with wpa_passphrase ssid passphrase
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: Mine has never been cracked (and I have powerful antennas so I can use it outside)
<MilhousePunkRock> Something like this: XgYx1bCMXlpShtJOY4RrqrFx4P8ArcTpWhpr1mWDXgl3Fo13PbvcxcQLRMAK1em
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: That would be fine
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: Then run wpa_passphrase ArcorWirelessLAN XgYx1bCMXlpShtJOY4RrqrFx4P8ArcTpWhpr1mWDXgl3Fo13PbvcxcQLRMAK1em
<h3sp4wn> and put the hex key into /etc/network/interfaces (without the quotes)
<h3sp4wn> wpa-psk outputofwpapassphrase
<MilhousePunkRock> In progress
<tristan_> robewald, no my icon problem is not solved. I choose a new icon for thunderbird in my K menu but the icon that is displayed on my thunderbird window is still the same...
<MilhousePunkRock> sudo ifdown ath0 && ifup ath0 ??
<h3sp4wn> yes
<h3sp4wn> then sudo wpa_cli
<h3sp4wn> status (should say wpa_state=COMPLETED)
<MilhousePunkRock> Looks like it still has trouble with the DHCP
<MilhousePunkRock> The point is, I _am_ on the Laptop already, but with a wired connection through eth0
<MilhousePunkRock> Is that why DHCP is having issues?
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: Is the wpa_state=COMPLETED ?
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: you should only have one dhcp connection at a time up (you can't have 2 default routes)
<MilhousePunkRock> But if I unplug the cable now, I won't be connected to the web no more
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: all you need to know is whether wpa_state=COMPLETED in wpa_cli
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: dhcp will work that is not the problem
<robewald> tristan_: mmh, for thunderbird I don't know. for applications using the kdelibs you can use the --miniicon option to set the icon in the titlebar
<MilhousePunkRock> wpa_cli gives that CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECT again
<tristan_> anyone is able to input japanese in Dapper with skim? I can't seem to configure it correctly
<tristan_> thanks robewald, I'll try that
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: set the key to testpassphrase or something
<robewald> tristan_: japanese works for me with gtk based applications. I am still fighting with qt based ones :-(
<tristan_> robewald, in fact i'm using kde
<MilhousePunkRock> I don't think it's a key problem anymore, the passphrase thing went fine
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: what is the output of status in wpa_cli (I am going to stop bothering trying to help you if I have to ask everything more than once)
<MilhousePunkRock> Maybe the wpa_supplicant.conf still has the old key?
<h3sp4wn> its not using wpa_supplicant.conf
<robewald> tristan_: i got it to work :-)
<MilhousePunkRock> I told you before, it prints that CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECT again, I can't even type state
<robewald> export LC_CTYPE=ja_JP.UTF-8
<tristan_> robewald, how did you do? I have scim installed anthy and japanese fonts. But still when I type CTRL+RIGHT which should switch from French to Japanese it doesn't work
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: lsmod | grep ath
<robewald> tristan_: open a konsole
<robewald> tristan_: and type LC_CTYPE=ja_JP.UTF-8 kwrite
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: what matters is whether it is ath_pci or ath_new_pci
<robewald> tristan_: then try to hit CTRL+SPACE
<tristan_> robewald, not working. Cannot switch to Japanese
<robewald> tristan_: a window should appear. with CTRL+ALT+DOWN you can switch to japanese
<robewald> tristan_: are your XMODIFIERS and QT_IM_MODULE variables set?
<tristan_> robewald, negative
<tristan_> robewald, I don't know what you are talking about
<MilhousePunkRock> I changed the key to testpassphrase now h3sp4wn
<robewald> tristan_: what steps have you taken until now?
<tristan_> robewald,  I thought that just configuring scim and downloading fonts would be enough
<MilhousePunkRock> It says ath_pci h3sp4wn
<robewald> tristan_: please install the skim package
<robewald> tristan_: need to restart. i am back in a minute
<tristan_> robewald, OK
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: and you put 1d568fa0d5e20fffa4c4f791bea3e8cbf49dc4be5f316f25b809fe9bd85b00d8
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: and you put wpa-psk d568fa0d5e20fffa4c4f791bea3e8cbf49dc4be5f316f25b809fe9bd85b00d8 into /etc/network/interfaces ?
<h3sp4wn> wpa-psk 1d568fa0d5e20fffa4c4f791bea3e8cbf49dc4be5f316f25b809fe9bd85b00d8 (sorry)
<h3sp4wn> (that is the output of wpa_passphrase ArcorWirelessLAN testpassphrase
<MilhousePunkRock> i did that h3sp4wn
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: Is wpa_cli still complaining about the keys being wrong ?
<robewald> tristan_: i am back :-). did you install skim?
<MilhousePunkRock> yes
<tristan_> robewald, yes it was installed. I am following the tutorial here : http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/scim/
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: Turn on ssid broadcasting
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: you have run sudo ifdown ath0 etc etc
<MilhousePunkRock> it's already on, i turned off the MAC filtering as well
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: You may have a card that only works with madwifi-ng
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: sudo modprobe -r ath_pci
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: sudo modprobe new_ath_pci
<MilhousePunkRock> Done both, h3sp4wn, didn't give any feedback
<robewald> tristan_: i don't want to read that howto now. basically i installed skim
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: change the driver type in /etc/network/interfaces to wext (and try again)
<robewald> and scim-qtimm
<robewald> then i started skim from the konsole, clicked with my right mouse button on the tray icon and set the options
<tristan_> robewald, it's OK; it is working now
<tristan_> robewald, thanks for your help
<robewald> tristan_: cool, have fun
<tristan_> I can write to my japanese friends now
* aegeanlinux said goodnight
<aegeanlinux> night Y'all
<MilhousePunkRock> That did not quite work, h3sp4wn
<MilhousePunkRock> h3sp4wn: http://pastebin.ca/93427
<tristan_> is there any way to integrate the xscreensaver to the kscreensaver list?
<tristan_> Else I have to launch by myself xscreensaver so that the comand xscreensaver-command -lock will work...
<Hobbsee> tristan_: install kscreensaver-xsavers
<tristan_> thanks Hobbsee
<tristan_> Hobbsee, there are some of my xscreensaver that are not in the new list like molecule (lumpy)
<Hobbsee> tristan_: is https://launchpad.net/bugs/49228 the same bug?
<MilhousePunkRock> h3sp4wn: ath0 is gone now o_O
<Pupeno> a net salary is before or after taxes ?
<MilhousePunkRock> after, Pupeno
<Hobbsee> Pupeno: after.
<tristan_> Hobbsee, it's ok. Problem solved. Thanks for your help
<Hobbsee> tristan_: :) what was the solution?
<tristan_> Hobbsee, correctly configuring the screensaver so that it looks like I want ;)
<Hobbsee> tristan_: ahh :P
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: Try #madwifi - I don't understand what you are doing wrong
<MilhousePunkRock> How do I get ath0 back now that it's gone?
<mindbob> a/join #openbsd
<mindbob> sorry
<MilhousePunkRock> Will do, h3sp4wn, thanks for your patience anyway!
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: They may be able to give you more specific commands to find out exactly what is going wrong (keep the passphrase as testpassphrase though)
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: If they say upgrade to the latest stable version of madwifi - I can probably help you do that
<MilhousePunkRock> I have yet to wait if they say anything at all over there, h3sp4wn...
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: It usually takes longer because the people in there are the developers of madwifi
<MilhousePunkRock> If I knew how to get ath0 back, I could try one of the other approaches from the HowTo step by step, h3sp4wn
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: sudo modprobe -r ath_new_pci && sudo modprobe ath_pci (wpa_supplicant is the best approach)
<driz> hey people does amarok has a way to shrink music files so i can fit them all on my PSP
<driz> ?
<h3sp4wn>  MilhousePunkRock: Do you use anything from linux-restricted-modules ?
<gnuton> Hi!
<MilhousePunkRock> h3sp4wn: I think I needed some of it when I tried to set up my TV card (which failed and was then abandoned)
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: If you remove restricted modules
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: You can build madwifi 0.91 from source
<MilhousePunkRock> Is there a way to figure out if anything that I actually use needs the restricted modules prior to removing it?
<MilhousePunkRock> WTF!
<BKaj> 'Morning Linux Lovers....or should I say Kubuntu Kravers!
<MilhousePunkRock> I think I am connected to the wireless now for some reason!
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: sudo wpa_cli
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: status (should say completed)
<Pupeno> driz: not amarok, far that, you'll need another program, but I am not sure which one.
<MilhousePunkRock> Indeed it says COMPLETED
<nirmal> goodmorning i am a new to Kubuntu from India hi all
<gatekeeper> hello
<BKaj> hey gatekeeper, how goes it ?
<MilhousePunkRock> h3sp4wn: I altered the WPA-PSK in the /network/interfaces from the passkey output to the original "testpassphrase" in quotes
<nirmal> gatekeeper: hi there it is cool
<gatekeeper> BKaj: fine thanx and with you?
<MilhousePunkRock> did ifdown and up
<BKaj> just fine thx :)
<MilhousePunkRock> and the lights go on...
<gatekeeper> nirmal: we got a heat wave :-)
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: So that means its working (now try making the key more complicated )
<gatekeeper> BKaj: you must be from the US if it's morning?
<BKaj> nirmal is prolly used to the heat
<driz> Pupeno: thanks anyways I'll google it or something
<root__> hi
<BKaj> Ontario, Canada gatekeeper :)
<gatekeeper> BKaj: cool weather nice?
<nickay> there is any packege in ubuntu for Wine?
* MilhousePunkRock has been sitting in the hottest room of the appartment for more than 3 hours now to get that WPA working... Time to relocate to the balcony...
<BKaj> it is now ...we had 90's a few days back ...not used to that
<BKaj> sounds like a plan MilhousePunkRock :)
<gatekeeper> nickay: do you mean is wine in the repositories?
<nirmal> now the room temp is 31 at 18 hrs
<Pupeno> nickay: apt-cache search wine ?
<gatekeeper> BKaj: record for the uk 36.3C yesterday
<BKaj> I'm about 200mi North of Torornto , in mining and forestry country , gatekeeper...where in the US are you ?
<nirmal> gatekeeper: oh my God
<pekay> anyone has the problem upgrading amaroK ? :(, mine says BREAK :/
<gatekeeper> BKaj: in the uk ^^^
<BKaj> ok UK cool
<gatekeeper> BKaj: no hot 36.3C :-)
<v3ctor> my car sitting in the hot parking lot yestrerday ready 105F
<BKaj> ok I'll switch to celsius again ...we do celsius here as well , switched back in the 70s
<BKaj> 36C ...gawd
<gatekeeper> nirmal: have a look here you will see the repos you need to install wine: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<BKaj> we had 33 here 3 days ago with 90 humidity ...not to comfy
<BKaj> too
<nirmal> thanks gk
<gatekeeper> BKaj: plenty humid here came back from the flicks at 11pm still 25C outside, house considerable warmer phew...
<gatekeeper> nirmal: np :-)
<v3ctor> Temperature 79.0 F (26.1 C) (Indianapolis)
<v3ctor> nice here this AM
<BKaj> yeah , bummer ..it'll cool ..we're sending some cool dry canuck across the pond as we speak
<nirmal> last month i installed Kanotix64 bit and it was also cool
<BKaj> air , that is :)
<gatekeeper> BKaj: cool :-)
<nirmal> now i am on Kubuntu system :-|
<gatekeeper> nirmal: how long have been using linux?
<cox377> 27'c UK
<cox377> :)
<cox377> was 36.5'c yesterday, but a little cooler today
<BKaj> nirmal: I'm quite happy with kubuntu so far ... for a relative noobie like me it works well and the support here has ben very gratifying :)
<cox377> does anyone here use the default kubuntu wireless assistant?
* h3sp4wn thinks of a way of starting another ice age
<cox377> i've heard it's a loada*** and someone did say an alternative
<cox377> but.. being me i forgot to save it
<BKaj> it's 9:23 and 22C here in Northern Ontario
<gnuton> cox377: have you tried knetworkwireless?
<cox377> shall do now
<cox377> basically, the default wireless assistant does not remember the connections
<cox377> u have to load it everytime
<gnuton> cox377: it's better!
<gatekeeper> don't knock it, it's nice to have a bit of warmth and blue skies but can get a little over powering
<gnuton> cox377: i don't know!
<nirmal> BKaj: yes i feel great to be with you all here
<BKaj> gatekeeper: 36C is abit much tho
<cox377> is knetworkwireless under the repos?
<pekay> someone, what i do with broken updates?!
<gnuton> no knetworkmanager
<gatekeeper> BKaj: true
<gatekeeper> pekay: install synaptic and remove the broken ones is what I would do
<gatekeeper> pekay: scratch what I just said, not sure what you would do with updates
<pekay> gate: :S, says amaroK depends on libifp4
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: so have you changed it to something more secure (and removed auto eth0 from /etc/network/interfaces)
<nirmal> gatekeeper: i have been trying to install linux since 1998
<BKaj> Now if zi could just figure out how to get my windows network printer to work...itgets the message on th etst print , moves the print cartridge to the print setup position , then it just sits there ...the printjob report says it's queued and ready but it never does print
<gatekeeper> nirmal: should be an old hand now :-)
<nirmal> but truly i could get acces to Internet and good distros in the year 2005 since then i have installed more than 20 flavours of linux
<gatekeeper> nirmal: your favourite being?
<gatekeeper> pekay: is that lib in your repos?
<pekay> i dont know
<pekay> just installed Kubuntu, wanted the new amaroK
<nirmal> but at that time i could not afford hardware since it was costly and at the sametime due to lack of good Distros and i learned on my own
<pekay> i cant even run easybuntu :S
<nirmal> now my fav is Kubuntu :-)
<gatekeeper> pekay: you don't need to run easybuntu, there is a repos on the kubuntu site for that version put it in your sources.list and install
<Healot> nirmal, how's india?
<BKaj> pekay: does adept run ok ?
<pekay> i did put in the repository in my sources.listye
<pekay> ye*
<BKaj> then go with synaptic
<nirmal> Healot: now it is quite cool but the summer is hot
<BKaj> where in india are you nirmal?
<Healot> cool
<gatekeeper> pekay: yes use synaptic, reinstall or uninstall the broken pacakges, all the repos you should need are here:http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<Healot> i heard banglore has lot of cool things
<Johncro13> hello, room.
<nirmal> Visakhapatnam
<gregb> hello
<gatekeeper> pekay: got to run ask one of the others if you need more help
<pekay> sure thanks
<nirmal> Hawkwind: Banglore is a cool place but i donot know the cool things :-)
<Johncro13> I'm having some difficulty connecting to the net.  I have an ethernet controller that Kubuntu recognises when I "lspci -v", but I can't enable it via networking.  Anyone with any experience?
<nirmal> gatekeeper: bye for now
<gatekeeper> BKaj: nirmal and everyone else, catch you latter folks, off to enjoy the sun
<pekay> only synaptic doesnt work :S, just loads then exits
<gatekeeper> nirmal: bye for now
<nirmal> ok thanks bye for now
<nirmal> bye
<nirmal> cu soon
<Healot> see you l8r
<gatekeeper> pekay: ask one of the others for apt-get commands to sort you out
<Healot> do you know how to work with ifconfig? Johncro13
<gatekeeper> pekay: sorry to leave you in the learch
<Johncro13> ifcongif --help
<Johncro13> ifconfig --help.
<pekay> its fine gatekeeper
<pekay> xd
<gatekeeper> pekay: good luck :-)
<pekay> amarok seems to update now
<pekay> doh, hes gone
<Johncro13> btw, this is dhcp.  no encryption.
<Healot> dhcp doesn't do encryption
<charlene> hi
<charlene> is kerwin here
<Healot> hi charlene
<charlene> can i join
<charlene> hi healot
<Johncro13> I don't think ifconfig will do it.
<doppelganger> sup guys
<BKaj> I was trying out skype , but it was breaking up as if it was searching for a port...could there be a port mapping issue with skype ?
<MilhousePunkRock> h3sp4wn: It seems to work now, but I am not automatically connected on boot up...
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: auto ath0 (make sure thats there)
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: and remove auto eth0
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: /etc/network/interfaces
<MilhousePunkRock> It's already in the interfaces like that...
<MilhousePunkRock> After I rebooted I went straight to wpa_cli, the status was inactive then
<MilhousePunkRock> After I did an ifdown and up it was completed
<MilhousePunkRock> Could there be some leftovers of the WEP encryption on boot time?
<DrBair> would it be proper to post bugs on konq 3.5.3 on launchpad since it not in the offical repos?
<Hobbsee> DrBair: yeah, because it's in edgy now.
<DrBair> Hobbsee: are you on an edgy system with konqueror by chance?
<Hobbsee> DrBair: yep
<BKaj> is this something to be concerned about ?  "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166"
<Hobbsee> BKaj: no
<DrBair> Hobbsee: could you please confirm a bug for me by going to newsforge.org with javascript enabled?
<Hobbsee> DrBair: what's the bug?
<Hobbsee> DrBair: link?  newsforge.org?
<MilhousePunkRock> BKaj: That is because there are some wacom drawing tablet drivers in the xorg.conf by default
<DrBair> Hobbsee: yep
<Hobbsee> DrBair: yep?
<BKaj> ok MilhousePunkRock , Hobbsee,  thx
* Hobbsee waits for it to load...
<MilhousePunkRock> BKaj: You can comment them out with #
<DrBair> Hobbsee: might need to reload it a few times... its quite random
<Hobbsee> DrBair: what's the bug?
<Johncro13> what command do I use to just reset all network info so it'll autoconfig?
<DrBair> Hobbsee: but on some webpages javascript code gets rendered as text, looks ugly, or occassionally the page just won't appear
<DrBair> Hobbsee: but with it disabled, everything works great 100% of the time
<nirmal> BKaj: can i use kdesu adept_updater?
<Johncro13> hmmm.....
<Hobbsee> DrBair: beyond konqueror just being generally slow, i dont see much.  then again, i dont use konq for webbrowsing
<BKaj> yes I would nirmal
<DrBair> Hobbsee: for me the page looks different everytime i refresh
<Hobbsee> DrBair: konq 3.5.3?  hmmm.
* Hobbsee suggests filing a bug upstream for that.
<BKaj> nirmal:  sometimes at boot up adept will have an update flag in the panel , just click on it
<wolfpaw> hiho
<nirmal> yes i got the update flag thanks let me try
<BKaj> yeah Hobbsee, I find Konq awfully skow as a browser
<BKaj> slow
* Hobbsee agrees.
<nirmal> download complete shall i update it
<h3sp4wn> Try prelinking kde that can speed stuff up
<Mr_Crispy> for some reason whenever I put a CD in my computer and try to browse to it, I get a message saying "Malformed URL". Any idea why and how to fix this?
<DrBair> Hobbsee: ugh... its not konqueror. I loaded the page and noticed it looked completely different because I have adblock turned on for konq
<DrBair> Hobbsee: disabled adblock and everything is working
<BKaj> does anyone use "beep" media player and if so is it worth keeping ?
<Hobbsee> DrBair: ahh.
<BKaj> adblock sucks on FF too ...I got rid of it
<BKaj> hemejorma... suomalainen!
<arso> hey how do i get a list of partitions and their total / free space
<DrBair> adblock is so nice... webpages load a million times faster when you don't need to wait for huge gif and flash animations to download
<MilhousePunkRock> Just get a faster connection DrBair :-P
<DrBair> arso: df -h will list mounted partitions
<arso> DrBair:  thnx
<DrBair> MilhousePunkRock: I already have 8MBit cable!
<Healot> sudo fdisk -l will list all partitions on all disks
<MilhousePunkRock> lol DrBair... Then it's probably a good idea to use AdBlock
<arso> Healot:  thats better, thnx
<arso> Healot:  how do i know their free space
<dillinger> hi
<dillinger> anyone knows of a good video editing software for linux. something like adobe premiere for windows ?
<arso> any online tv streaming on linux?
<arso> and online radio
<Mr_Crispy> for some reason whenever I put a CD in my computer and try to browse to it, I get a message saying "Malformed URL". Any idea why and how to fix this?
<BKaj> dillinger: Kino might work for you
<dillinger> thank you BKaj, i'll give it a try right now
<BlankB> dillinger: I have never found a package for linux that works like adobe premiere.
<dillinger> hope its a good one
<arso> BKaj:  AUDIO/VIDEO streamin?
<BKaj> arso: good video editing software
<dillinger> yep BlankB, i'm not really asking for an adobe premiere version for linux, but a software that would allow me to really start editing some videos in linux
<dillinger> just a good video editing software would do
<arso> BKaj:  no i mean, do u know anything for audio.video streamind ;)
<BKaj> not video , but streamtuner works for audio
<BlankB> dillinger: there is cinelerra, kino, and also the updated blender sequence editor in Blender.
<BKaj> streamtuner uses the xmms player
<nirmal> du
<dillinger> thx BlankB, i heard about cinelerra but couldnt find it using apt-get
<arso> BKaj:  wats xmms
<dillinger> guess there is no package for it yet
<BKaj> it should be in your K-menu arso
<arso> thats its full name?
<BKaj> yes
<arso> hmm i dont have it
<BKaj> it'll be in adept , I'm sure
<BlankB> dillinger: there is also a commercial editor for linux called MainActor made by Mainconcept
<arso> ak checking in adept
<dillinger> yep, but i'm not planning on dropping a single dime on some software using linux
<dillinger> that's the main reason why i switched from windows
<BlankB> dillinger: there is a demo version available.
<arso> BKaj:  i get many results (non installed) which one should i get
<dillinger> the demo wont make it, i need a fully fonctionnal software
<arso> buy it :)
<dillinger_> i'm not buying anything
<BlankB> dillinger_: understtod.
<dillinger_> ;)
<BKaj> arso, just the xmms for now
<BlankB> dillinger_: I havent tried the enhanced sequence editor in blender but it looks really promising.
<arso> BKaj:  okay , installing
<dillinger_> i'm downloading kino and blender
<dillinger_> BlankB: both seem promising, guess they'll be ok for all my needs
<dillinger_> BlankB: + i like free softwares
<BlankB> dillinger_: I think the updated sequence editor may only be in the latest version that is not in the repos yet.
<BlankB> dillinger_: but the version from the blender.org site works great.
<dillinger_> BlankB: Ok, i'll give it a try
<BKaj> anyone here use skype ?
<BlankB> dillinger_: I almost forgot there is another one: jahshaka (never used it though)
<dillinger_> thx
<Healot> yo yo
<arso> BKaj:  i use skype on windows
<arso> yo yo
<Healot> torring rocks
<edobbs> aye aye
<arso> whats a ".asx" file?
<wolfpaw> m$ fileformat
<wolfpaw> streaming media
<wolfpaw> how do I stop the x-server on kubuntu...i wanted to install graphic accelerator drivers
<wolfpaw> no one here who could help me?
<edobbs> wolfpaw: hit CTRL-ALT-F1, log in, then 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop'
<edobbs> that's the polite way, anyway
<arso> lol
<wolfpaw> ok i will try...thanks
<arso> remember
<arso> dont be rude ;)
<arso> kde has feelings
<wolfpaw> If I am rude my system gets me all twice back ^^
<Mr_Crispy> I think I hurt my KDE's feelings as much as I've been swearing at it over this cdrom problem.
<arso> lol
<arso> i am nice to lil kd
<arso> "This SHOUTcast server runs on Linux, and is an elf binary compiled with glibc6. SHOUTcast no longer supports older Linux kernels running libc5 or glibc"
<arso> wat the hell does that mean
<edobbs> don't try to run it on redhat 6
<Mr_Crispy> so, I'll ask once again... does anyone know why I would be getting a "malformed url" message whenever I try to open a cdrom?
<arso> but fine with kubuntu?
<edobbs> arso: yes, yes indeed
<fortega> hola!
<arso> yay
<arso> hola!
<edobbs> arso: you can always do a `dpkg -l '*libc*' | grep ^ii` to see what C libraries are present on your system
<francolq_> hello. sodipodi only says "Segmentation Fault" in my AMD64 Kubuntu Breezy. Anyone could make sodipodi work?
<fortega> como puedo instalar un reproductor de mp3 en KUBUNTU
<fortega> ??
<arso> edobbs:  i see, thnx
<fortega> ???
<edobbs> fortega: que es un 'reproductor'?
<fortega> BUENO UN SOFTWARE PARA ESCUCHAR MUSIC MP3
<fortega> EN KUBUNTU
<Healot> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<arso> edobbs:  i downloaded that shoutcast package, un tarred it or watva, and i have a readme , configuration file and server binary, wat do i do now to install it
<edobbs> arso: read the README :)
<arso> edobbs:  i tried, didnt get it :(
<edobbs> arso: in general, put it in its own directory somewhere (under /usr/local/<software-name> works fine for most things), and see what you're supposed to do with it
<BKaj> Mr Crispy, have you tried looking at your system settings/personal/soundmultimedia to make sure the dcrom is mounted?
<arso> k
<BKaj> er cdrom
<Mr_Crispy> BKaj: I'll check real quick
<arso> how can i run asx streams on linux
<edobbs> arso: for server software, typically you'll want an init script to start it up automatically, and a config file to specify how you want it to behave
<edobbs> arso: that's why i like using .deb packages or apt-gettable software since it'll handle all that messy admin stuff for you automagically
<arso> i see
<arso> so isnt there any apt-get'table' software for streaming?
<BKaj> Mr Crispy, it should specify /dev/cdrom
<Mr_Crispy> looks like it says that
<BKaj> arso stremtuner is in the Adept i beleive, it's a internet radio stn listening and record proggie
<Mr_Crispy> BKaj: still can't browse to my files on it though
<francolq_> hello. sodipodi only says "Segmentation Fault" in my AMD64 Kubuntu Breezy. Anyone could make sodipodi work?
<arso> BKaj:  ya i installed it, but i want video too :( online tv and stuff
<BKaj> there is an online tv proggie , forgotten the name tho :(
<arso> for linux?
<arso> xmms isnt closing..
<nirmal> shoutcast
<BKaj> right click on it in the panel and choose quit
<arso> ok killed it
<BKaj> nirmal: yep that's one of them
<arso> i wanted shoutcast too, but had a hard time ttrying to isntall it
<BKaj> well if ya use the winamp plugins shoutcast will work
<BKaj> never tried winamp in linux tho
<arso> winamp is there for linux?
<arso> oh
<nirmal> winamp is best
<arso> ya , on windows i use it
<nirmal> linux version is also there for download
<Mr_Crispy> aha! Fixed It! (at least I think)
<nirmal> Mr_Crispy: how do you do that
<Mr_Crispy> the cdrom problem?
<nirmal> yes
<scott_> hey does anyone know how I can network with my other machine??
<arso> nirmal:  oh , main site? i looked , couldnt find it
<arso> samba
<Mr_Crispy> in my case, I went to system settings> Disk & Filesystems
<edobbs> scott_: what do you mean?
<Mr_Crispy> for some reason, the option to automatically enable and mount my optical drive had gotten turned off.
<scott_> I am trying to network like I used to under network neighbourhood on windows
<arso> BKaj:  somethings wrong with xmms, if i try to press any of its buttons the program freezes, have to kill it to close it
<nirmal> may be for security reasons it will be by default off?
<Mr_Crispy> right click on the drive and select "enable at start up" (also changed the mount permission to "any user may enable/disable anytime"
<Mr_Crispy> it wasn't always like that
<BKaj> http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail/Winamp_3_for_Linux/1002748075/1
<Mr_Crispy> at least not on my system
<Mr_Crispy> but I could be mistaken
<nirmal> cool
<arso> BKaj:  can i configuree streamtuner to use a player other that xmms? and if so, which one
<Mr_Crispy> either way, It will let me browse to teh cdrom when I put it in now
<arso> !stream
<ubotu> I know nothing about stream - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<arso> rpm
<arso> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<BKaj> amarok worked in suse , but it wouldn't work in kubuntu
<arso> winamp is a .rpm , can i instal that?
<BKaj> in streamtuner
<Kr4t05> !tell arso about alien
<BKaj> don't think so , try to find a deb pkg
<nirmal> mine is a dvd rom and i donot see it anywhere :-(
<Kr4t05> BKaj, he can use alien, but it's a "use-at-your-own-risk" thing.
<arso> BKaj:  ok .
<BKaj> Kr4t05: never used alien
<arso> id rather not risk it
<Kr4t05> Okay, suit yourself.
<BKaj> I would try it but I just never used it
<BKaj> how does alien work ?
<nirmal> mine is a dvd rom and i donot see it anywhere :-(
<edobbs> arso: you may want to check out the post-install docs for ubuntu, there's a good guide to getting different media bits set up "the ubuntu way"
<Mr_Crispy> that's odd. I'm using a dvdrom also.
<arso> edobbs:  okay , sure
<nirmal> where shall i try to find it
<BKaj> I have a dvd rom as well
<scott_>  I am trying to network like I used to under network neighbourhood on windows
<arso> BKaj:  for listen to a stream its "xmms %q" , wat should i type for another player? and which one u  think i should use
<BKaj> arso, you can try amarok , but I doubt if it will work
<Mr_Crispy> I'm not sure, nirmal. I'm new to this os myself. Like I said, I played with teh settings in the Disk & Filesystems section of the System Settings
<arso> BKaj:  "amarok %q" ?
<nirmal> ok i am also new ,  thanks anyway
<BKaj> arso yup
<wily_> anyone can help me with kismet?
<arso> BKaj:  i did that
<arso> but xmms s till loaded
<arso> and its fine this time
<Mr_Crispy> this is really weird. This CD has a windows and a mac partition and linux will only let me see the mac part. Any idea on how to see the windows part of the disk?
<BKaj> it's odd , mine also sys that my cdrom is disabled in the disk admin settings ...very strange , but i can read and copy from cds
<BKaj> and dvds
<Bentley> Hi all.  I'm having a strange problem with kubuntu dapper, where my .xsession-errors log grows enormously huge with the repeating message: "QFile::open: No file name specified"
<Bentley> i know I could link those to /dev/null ... but I want to find out what's causing the error
<tictric> Mr_Crispy: mount it
<Bentley> any ideas?
<Kr4t05> Mr_Crispy: How can a CD have partitions?
<Mr_Crispy> I don't know if its partitions or not, but there's mac files and windows files on it and its only letting me see the mac files
<dillinger> BlankB: just to tell you that cinelerra is exactly the software i need
<dillinger> BlankB: thx
<cox377> is there a softphone for kubuntu that can be used for any provider?
<BKaj> cool , dillinger
<dillinger> BlankB: I installed it, tried it, its off the hook
<dillinger> ;) BKaj
<Kr4t05> cox377: Skype is available for Linux.
<BlankB> dillinger: great. Did you find a .deb for it or a repository that had it?
<dillinger> yep
<dillinger> there was an ubuntu dapper rep
<BKaj> my skype voice test sounds like it's being interupted by a dialing phone
<dillinger> its on the cinelerra official website
<BlankB> dillinger: ok. I will check it out...its been a while since I last looked at it.
<BKaj> thx dillinger, gonna check it out
<dillinger> ;)
<Kr4t05> Le Sigh...
<Kr4t05> I'm bored...
<cox377> i'm basically after a generic softphone
<Mr_Crispy> this is odd..when I browse to /media I have a cdrom with a link arrow on the icon, a cdrom0 and a sdb1
<Mr_Crispy> cdrom and cdrom0 both bring up my cd drive and sdb1 says it doesn't exist when I try to open it
<sebby> who can help me with something plsss?
<Kr4t05> SoLo18: First, try keeping the same nick. Secondly, just ask. :)
<fifamaster> hi
<fifamaster> why i can't view my network from kubuntu?
<arso> how do i instal a " .deb "
<Kr4t05> fifamaster: is it a Windows network?
<Kr4t05> arso, dpkg -i nameoffile.deb
<fifamaster> yes
<Kr4t05> fifamaster: you'll probably need samba
<fifamaster> but i haven't and internet
<fifamaster> i can't ping my router from kubuntu
<Kr4t05> fifamaster: Hrm...
<Kr4t05> fifamaster: have you tried configuring your network interface?
<Balamir> hi
<Balamir> fuck
<Balamir> you
<Kr4t05> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* BKaj wonders what URL, dillinger is referring to 
<Balamir> fuck you linux
<Balamir> is turkey
<Kr4t05> !flame
<ubotu> I know nothing about flame - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ninHer> hi all
<Kr4t05> Someone kick the troll.
<Balamir> hi ninHer
<Healot> mind your language - 1970's BBC comedy
<ninHer> hi Balamir
<Balamir> can you speak turkish
<dillinger> BKaj: http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.html
<dillinger> afyet olsun
<BKaj> thx dillinger
<Balamir> selam
<Balamir> karde
<Balamir> dilinger
<dillinger> lol i dont speak turkish man
<dillinger> i just know that afyet olsun stuff
<Balamir> :D
<fifamaster> i can't start the network services
<Kr4t05> What the...?
<Balamir> lol
<Balamir> trke bilen yok mu
<dillinger> thats what they kept saying when i go to any restaurant in bodrum
<Kr4t05> dillinger: it's probably an insult.
<Kr4t05> :P
<dillinger> lol :P
<dillinger> guess so
<Kr4t05> Yay! MP3s work.
<musiclinux> has anyone had trouble with the 2.6.15-26 kernel? I can't even get to the gdm... it just hangs on the bootsplash
<Kr4t05> musiclinux: after you update the kernel, you need to reinstall your video drivers.
<musiclinux> Kr4t05: thanks....but why?
<edobbs> and this is why i'm still running XP on my laptop
<Kr4t05> musiclinux: Just one of those things.
<Kr4t05> edobbs, ok...?
<edobbs> kr4t05: it's not just "one of those things", it's a really annoying shortcoming, like many things with Linux
<gan|y|med> hello and my appreciation to you all, folks :)
<edobbs> don't get me wrong, it's great for server use, and if you have limited requirements, it can work well on a desktop
<edobbs> but you can spend HOURS trying to get something like ACPI or 3D accelerated drivers working that JUST. PLAIN. WORK. under XP
<gan|y|med> i have some issues with batch resizing using the kipi-plugins...
<musiclinux> Kr4t05: so i would in my case reinstall the nvidia 3d ones?
<Kr4t05> edobbs: we can't do anything about that untill some gets Microsoft to let loose on a few patents. God forbid Microsoft would lose money.
<gan|y|med> edobbs: are using dapper?
<Kr4t05> musiclinux: yep, just 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx' along with the restricted modules for your kernel.
<edobbs> it's not just MS, it's hardware vendors like Dell that ship broken ACPI implementations
<edobbs> was using Dapper, yes
<Kr4t05> edobbs: complain.
<gan|y|med> uhoh
<edobbs> obviously you can see how frustrated i got after trying to get ATI 3D accel graphics working with suspend/resume reliably
<Kr4t05> If Dell realizes that they are losing a considerable consumer base, they will fix it.
<gan|y|med> well, since i have been using dapper the acpi implementation on my nb doesn't work correctly, too. Strangely, that was better in breezy
<edobbs> yeah, maybe; problem is, it's very easy for corporate customers to say "Just use XP!" in response to hardware/os problems like that
<MilhousePunkRock> Does Kubuntu come with a telnet application by default?
<edobbs> MilhousePunkRock: have you tried 'telnet' from the shell?
<gan|y|med> edobbs: i am using ati opengl drivers + suspend works (any)
<Kr4t05> edobbs: that's the problem, everyone is willing to say that Easier == Better.
<edobbs> gan|y|med: what sort of PC are you running on?
<gan|y|med> samsung notebook
<MilhousePunkRock> That does indeed work, thx edobbs
<edobbs> that's good to know
<Kr4t05> edobbs: I'm using a home-built desktop.
<gan|y|med> Kr4t05: sadly, you have to consider the USER
<Kr4t05> gan|y|med: that too.
<gan|y|med> take my situation, for example
<gan|y|med> i LOVE linux/GNU/kubuntu and all the open source stuff
<Kr4t05> gan|y|med: too many people are predisposed to Windows because it's the only OS that they hear of in everyday life.
<gan|y|med> sadly, my professor does not care if i am late with my papers because i just had to fix some issue with my system
<edobbs> indeed!
<gan|y|med> Kr4t05: i agree
<Kr4t05> I was just talking to my grandmother about what I was doing with my computer, (Updating packages) and I explained the concept of open source, she got the jist of it, but yeah.
<edobbs> at least i only need an ssh client + web browser for most of my work
<arso> could someone pleasee help me
<arso> i am trying to follow
<arso> https://develop.participatoryculture.org/projects/democracy/wiki/LinuxNotes
<arso> but having no luck
<arso> isntalling democracy player
<arso> and it aint there in adept
<Kr4t05> arso: did you enable uni/multiverse?
<gan|y|med> you are talking to your grandmother about that...? wish i could do so
<arso> Kr4t05:  yes
<BKaj> Kr4t05:  I'm almost 63 and still learning pc's and linux
<Kr4t05> gan|y|med: I'm not the only nerd in the family. My uncle is good with computers.
<arso> main restricted universe multiverse         for type deb
<Kr4t05> arso: that's all I got.
<arso> k
<gan|y|med> ok back to my problem: is anybody here familiar to the kipi-plugins/gwenview
<Kr4t05> BKaj: have you been into computers all your life?
<arso> "simply double click on the deb files so they are opened with gdebi, first democracyplayer-data_0.8.4.1-1_all.deb and afer that democracyplayer_0.8.4.1-1_i386.deb"
<BKaj> Kr4t05: no only since I retired 7 yrs ago, altho I was using them as applications to run lab instruments and spreadsheets
<arso> i am downloading the ubuntu version, doesnt matter if i am on kubuntu right?
<BKaj> before that
<dillinger> yep arso, it doesnt matter
<arso> still not working
<arso>  maybe i need to isntall "gdebi?/
<arso> wateva that is
<arso> when i try that command for installing .deb , i tdoesnt work
<BKaj> my .cs repos are down so it's affecting my synaptic reloading
<arso> wow ur
<BKaj> oops .ca repos
<arso> -
<arso> 63
<Kr4t05> BKaj: the thing about it, is most people who aren't directly interacting with computers everyday, or technically inclined towards technology, aren't going to be willing to spend time learning about it.
<gan|y|med> is kuickshow out of the repos???
<Kr4t05> BRB, I need to restart X
<BKaj> Kr4t05: ain't that the truth ! :)
<BKaj> BBIAB
<bouncy> does someone know how to reverse the effect of "im-switch -s scim"?
<fifamaster> f
<Chongo> hi, does anyone know how to get turbolister 2 working in kubuntu with wine? are there any 'nix equivalents?
<Hacker> hi
<Hacker> hi all
<Hacker> alooo
<Hacker> kime diyom
<Hacker> lan ibneler
<shocktrooper1> how to detect available ddr?
<diezare> do anyone know how to siwtch tabs in irc underterminal?
<Healot> using iirc?
<diezare> irc
<Healot> which client, you mfsb?
<diezare> i write the command irc
<notech> shocktrooper1: for what?
<Healot> if you write the program, you should know better
<diezare> what do you mean by if i write the program, you mean if i programed it?!
<shocktrooper1> notech, I just installed extra ddr and want to make sure it is detected.
<notech> shocktrooper1: oh, motherboard ram. try 'top' or 'free'
<diezare> dude, i just open the terminal and write the command irc, and everything goes fine and easy except when i want to open more than one channel, i can't move through the tabs. do u know how?
<Healot> you meant "type"?
<diezare> yes.
<Healot> we don'
<Healot> t write in shell, we type some command there :)
<shocktrooper1> I don't think its detected.
<diezare> Oh!, sry.
<arkygeek> hi everyone.  i have been trying for about 4 days to solve my heat issue running kubuntu on my nec i-selct laptop.  can anyone help me out?  I am running dapper
<arkygeek> also, i get no acpi features in kde
<diezare> anyway, do u know how i can move through these tabs?
<Healot> type /help diezare
<notech> shocktrooper1: top will show a memory total. only you know what it should say
<arkygeek> diezare: tabs in what software?
<Healot> look out for the command list
<shocktrooper1> notech, should I add mem and swap together?
<diezare> k, thnx dude.
<notech> shocktrooper1: no, swap is drive space
<Sarnuial> what exactly is swap anyway?
<Sarnuial> whats it for?
<Sarnuial> (or am i asking in the wrong place...)
<notech> space to use if ram gets all used up
<Healot> it's the /window command iirc you mfsob diezare ?
<Sarnuial> ok
<Sarnuial> ...but i thought that was "virtual memory"?
<Healot> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwapFaq for more info
<Sarnuial> is swap the space
<Sarnuial> ooh i get it
<Sarnuial> swap is the space used by virtual memory?
<Healot> you want more?
<Healot> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwapFaq for more info
<Sarnuial> not really thanks ;)
<Healot> reverse swap, you'll get "paws"
<Healot> mieoww
<BKaj> woof woof !
<Sarnuial> so just wondering, anyone care to assist me with a boot problem im having here?
<Sarnuial> i just got my shipit cds yesterday
<Sarnuial> (or cd)
<root__> ciaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Sarnuial> and kubuntu freezes
<Sarnuial> bye
<Sarnuial> on boot
<Sarnuial> two different computers
<ChefWill> anyone know how to edit what programs startup when computer is booted?
<ChefWill> for some reason 8 calculators and some other programs startup
<Sarnuial> gtg
<tigor> ChefWill: you mean programs that are started when a user starts a kde session? Usually KDE remembers the session data, i.e. all programs that are running on logout and restarts them the next time you log in
<flaccid__> looks like taking acpi fixed it
<flaccid__> it was that bug
<flaccid__> err i mean acpi=off
<ChefWill> tigor: yes that, how do i configure those programs?
<ChefWill> ive tried to logout with nothing running and it doesnt save
<tigor> just close them before you log out and the next time you log in they should stay closed
<arso> while installing democracy player using  gdebi  i get "error dependency is not satisfiable : lilpango1.0-0" however i checked in adept, lilpango is installed
<arso> any thoughts
<ChefWill> already tried that
<BKaj> it may be old arso
<tigor> ChefWill: somewhere you can deactivate the 'save session data' thingy. Thus the current session is preseved for all next logins but I don't know where that is offhand.
<arso> BKaj:  lilpango?
<arso> BKaj:  how do i update it
<tigor> ChefWill: try the K control-center: session manager there it is:"On Login: restore previous session" you could also change this to 'start with an empty session'
<bobbyyu> I have a problem about my Adept installer
<bobbyyu> It keeps telling me that there's an instance of the program already running, but I can't find anything
<arkygeek> flaccid__: where do you see that option about acpi?
<BKaj> do you have your konsole open?
<aliasfred> bobbyyu: type with aptitude to see what it say
<bobbyyu> I'm at aptitude
<bobbyyu> It doesn't say anything
<aliasfred> hmm ok
<aliasfred> bobbyyu: last time i had this same exact trouble and it was a misconfigured package
<aliasfred> bobbyyu: try 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<aliasfred> from memory
<Kr4t05> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<bobbyyu> Tried it
<bobbyyu> Does something
<bobbyyu> Shoudl I retry Adept
<bobbyyu> ?
<bobbyyu> Works!
<bobbyyu> Thanks!
<arso> how can i update
<arso> libpango
<aliasfred> bobbyyu: cool :)
<trogbot> Got prob with installing printer & weird Cups/admin behavior..newbie needs help.
<trident523> I was just using the automatix for Kubuntu, but my apt-get programs wont work any more.
<trogbot> Install local prnt..shows there...tst print says it goes to printer...cups/jobs shows it completed...no printout?
<aliasfred> trident523: what is automatix
<trident523> Automatix is an installer script that sends the commands to the terminal.
<trogbot> also cups/admin keeps asking for user/pw mult times & apparently does nothing...goes to blank page in browser?
<trogbot> Can anyone help with above problem?
<trident523> trogbot: I thouk you go to localhost, and some port number, that I have forgotten.
<trident523> And, can someone help me with my stuck apt-get?
<trogbot> go to localhost and prnt shows...admin won't let me set to default...anything.
<trogbot> trident523: the port is 631...i've done that.
<RogueX> can someone tell me how to mount a windows share?
<Tm_T> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Tm_T> RogueX: there you go ;)
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: mount -t smbfs (the syntax can be found out from smbmount --help)
<trogbot> trident523: cups/admin is just acting squirly...i've re-installed, but did not help.
<RogueX> Tm_T: Thanks
<trogbot> trident523: if i can get printer to work locally and with my home network w/win user's...bye,bye...windows.
<RogueX> I was trying to use gui smb4k
<RogueX> but it says smbmnt must be installed suid root
<RogueX> any ideas?
<RogueX> but it says smbmnt must be installed suid root?
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: that is to find out the options
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: sudo mount -t smbfs
<Kr4t05> I wonder if someone would ever consider porting KDE to Windows as a replacement for Explorer...
<h3sp4wn> Kr4t05: qt on windows is commercial
<Kr4t05> h3sp4wn: ah
<BKaj> not until windows dumps it's use of the registry
<BKaj> or finds a better way
<trident523> Still... my apt-get is locked... and I've restarted the computer many times. What should I do?
<h3sp4wn> trident523: remove the lock sudo rm /path/to/lockfile (it tells you where it is)
<trident523> h3sp4wn: No such directory
<trappist> kde can run on windows via cygwin
* h3sp4wn wonders whether people always just blindly copy any command anyone writes without even reading any comments after it
* trident523 responds with the classic word... oops.
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: I was able to mount using Konqueror...
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: :)
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: And then (I expect from experience) you will try to stream an mp3 from the share and then it won't work (then you will have to do it the other way)
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: I just prefer it to happen away from kde
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: nope.. but I did copy the .mp3 to the local machine.. :)
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: I agree and as soon as I figure out how to do it the other way I will :)
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: If you use mount -t smbfs then you can just leave them on the remote drive
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: I was copying them to the local machine (laptop) to take with me.
<h3sp4wn> mount -t smbfs //TRITON/UsbDisk /media/samba -o username=h3sp4wn (try something like that)
<h3sp4wn> (the first part being the netbios path)
<MasterRobie> Hey firefox appears on the lists, only faded out. Any ideas of what I can do? Thanks in advance guys.
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: thank you.  any idea how to unmount from Konqueror?  LOL
<ricardo> has anybody tried to share mails between linux and windows (using firebird for instance)?? i was thinking about a FAT32 shared partition....
<the_hammer> good day
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: No idea
<Tommy2k4>  gdam-common depends on xlib6g;
<Tommy2k4> anyone know where i can get that
<trident523> h3sp4wn: I hav removes all of the lock files in or around the deb and apt folders, to no avail.
<aliasfred> timo__: thru adept :)
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: Thanks for all your help.. Leaving for Vac now for a week... woohooo...  lol
<aliasfred> Tommy2k4:
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: then the following week to Vegas for Blackhat.. :)
<ricardo> sorry to repeat....but...
<ricardo> sorry to repeat....but...
<ricardo> has anybody tried to share mails between linux and windows (using firebird for instance)?? i was thinking about a FAT32 shared partition....
<apokryphos> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<apokryphos> ricardo: :)
<trident523> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<MasterRobie> !patience
<ricardo> ok sorry guys.....i thought nobody was listening....(snif)...
<h3sp4wn> trident523: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock (maybe
<aliasfred> btw is there a tutorial on 'how to ask question efficiently' ? if not, it would be good to have. most people coming here are willing to do good, but many has no clue on how to describe efficiently their problem
<h3sp4wn> aliasfred: There is a thing by eric raymond about asking good questions
<ricardo> aliasfred: i could rephrase my question but i am afraid of being banned....
<trident523> h3sp4wn: No go. I'm going to try to restart, and see if that helps.
<v3ctor> http://catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<aliasfred> ricardo: from 1000miles, what you are trying to do seems a bad idea, aka it is unlikely to work, the usual solution to share between the 2, is to have a imap server storing the data
<aliasfred> ricardo: you wont be banned from here, except if you really try very hard :)
<h3sp4wn> trident523: If you have already restarted more than once its unlikely to change anything
<knapp> Anyone heree?
<aliasfred> h3sp4wn: http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html <- this one
<h3sp4wn> I think so
<aliasfred> h3sp4wn: it seems good but it is too long :)
<SoLo18> me to
<aliasfred> i should do a summary in a ubuntu wiki somewhere :)
<SoLo18> who is nice to help me to instal Avast plss
<SoLo18> ?
<v3ctor> it is good being long
<SoLo18> i`m  new
<ricardo> aliasfred: thanks...ill google about that...
<v3ctor> takes them a while to get back to bugging you with non-smart questions
<aliasfred> v3ctor: or they just dont read it and come anyway :)
<trident523> Didnt work.
<aliasfred> my point is more 'get a smooth and efficient relationship between the helpees and the helpers' than 'keep the beginers out' :)
<aliasfred> get a smooth and efficient relationship between the helpees and the helpers <- wow this is a sentence :) :)
<v3ctor> odds are that if they wereto lazy do most of the research described on that page, they are too lazy to read that page
<h3sp4wn> agreed
<knapp> I need help
<h3sp4wn> knapp: read this first http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<BKaj> I have a frozen app which the kill signal can't shut down
<h3sp4wn> BKaj: kill -9 ?
<BKaj> what's -9 ?
<aliasfred> look at its window with real angry eyes, sometimes it helps :)
<BKaj> :)
<v3ctor> -9 == kill with no remorse
<aliasfred> -9 = sigkill = do your best to really kill it to the death
<aliasfred> some cases remain where -9 doesnt kill but it is rare
<v3ctor> try to end process without concern for data or the state of the process
<aliasfred> do 'kill -l' to see the list
<aliasfred> or 'man kill'
<Chousuke> -9 doesn't kill if the process isn't alive.
<Chousuke> ie, if it's a zombie.
<Chousuke> :)~
<Chousuke> -~
<slow-motion> hallo
<h3sp4wn> SIGSTKFLT (what does that do ?)
<aliasfred> wild guess, when the stack grow and ask for more memory
<aliasfred> like 'do sbrk now' or i will cry
<v3ctor>  STKFLT         exit      may not be implemented
<aliasfred> good man page :)
<h3sp4wn> typical - route flush is not even implimented  in linux
<knapp> I accidentally removed kdesktop, but when I try to reinstall it it says it depends on kdesktop-bin, but it will not be installed. Its says E: Broken Packages
<DaSkreech> Oh I can get X.org to flip out and use 100% of my CPU and kill -9 doesn't kill it and it's not a zombie
<BKaj> dumped the app , should n't have installed it anyway - frostwire ...crap
<aliasfred> DaSkreech: type 'ctrl-alt-backspace' at the same time
<aliasfred> DaSkreech: this 'reboot' X
<DaSkreech> Keyboard dies
<v3ctor> h3sp4wn: sometimes it's just new manpages are not im plemented ;)
<aliasfred> DaSkreech: what about numlock/capslock ? the led are still working ?
<DaSkreech> knapp: try apt-get -f install
<DaSkreech> aliasfred: Nope
<DaSkreech> I can SSH in though
<aliasfred> DaSkreech: ok guru solution :) 'press the big red button'
<DaSkreech> aliasfred: That's what I do
<h3sp4wn> v3ctor: sometimes but I wish route flush was implimented (probably should use ip instead though)
<aliasfred> DaSkreech: ah ok if ssh work, it is only X which is dead, and the keyboard is grabbed by X so it is no more wokring
<aliasfred> DaSkreech: in theory it is possible to kill it but complex, easier to reboot
<knapp> DaSkreech: That did it, thanks
<DaSkreech> aliasfred: tell me about it
<DaSkreech> knapp: :-)
<aliasfred> DaSkreech: well you look at process which take 100% and do kill -9 on them
<knapp> DaSkreech: I think some other things were removed too, how can I get those back?
<aliasfred> then you start killing process you dont like :)
<DaSkreech> knapp: Do you know what they were?
<knapp> DaSkreech: I removed one package and it removed konquere, kdesktop, and like 20 others
<aliasfred> then you change your video card driver :)
<DaSkreech> knapp: Try install kubuntu-desktop
<knapp> DaSkreech: ok
<DaSkreech> aliasfred: I reinstalled :)
<aliasfred> then you may play with some svga stuff to reboot your screen to a normal state :)
<aliasfred> i told you it was complex :)
<DaSkreech> Which for somereason messed up my hard drive :-(
<knapp> DaSkreech: libdrm2 was the package I removed
<knapp> DaSkreech: Is there anywhere I can look at a log of what was done?
<knapp> apt log of some sort
<DaSkreech> Ermm not sure knapp.
<Kr4t05> Time to get XGL working again.
<DaSkreech> Yeah ... I'm sure :-)
<DaSkreech> knapp: /var/log/dpkg.log
<BKaj> will XGL work on elcheapo ati onboard video xpress 200 ?
<h3sp4wn> BKaj: Using fglrx or radeon
<BKaj> fglrx
<Tommy2k4> configure: error: QTDIR must be properly set.
<Tommy2k4> how do i set that
<Kr4t05> BKaj: with some extra work.
<Kr4t05> BKaj: NVIDIA is usually easier to work with, though.
<BKaj> hmmm looked in the hardware section and it says the driver is ati
<BKaj> i know when I first configged the monitor res the driver was fglrx
<BKaj> Kr4t05:  but I did a driver update since
<aliasfred> how do i launch gdb without loading all the symbol in ram ?
<aliasfred> my turn to get answered! :)
<_chris> can someone help me?
<_chris> im trying to upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06, but i dont know what it means to change "breezy" to "dapper" in the Adept package manager
<aliasfred> yep this 'howtoaskquestion' pages seems neeeded :)
<Tm_T> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<musiclinux> Kr4t05: thanks for your help earlier with the 15-26 kernel. I installed my nvidia drivers again and everything is great!
<musiclinux> _chris: got it sorted now?
<musiclinux> _chris: if not let me know and i'll walk you through it
<Jack1> is someone experienced with making a nokia mobile connectable via bluetooth?
<Jack1> to dapper?
<Harmental> .
<Harmental> hi everybody
<Harmental> i was wondering if it is possible to make firestarter load at startup automatically without requiring root password (same for kopete)....
<will> anyone have a method of picture sharing that they like?
<will> On windows I was using Picasa for emailing pics and kodak easyshare for posting on the web
<abattoir> will: there is picasa for linux
<will> Im planningon installing picasa (which runs on whine and mozilla) but wanted to see if anyone recommends otherwise first
<abattoir> will: oh ok
<will> abattoir: do you use picasa?
<abattoir> will: only picasaweb... i havent tried the desktop software yet
<abattoir> but if you want online integration, i dont know what else is there
<abattoir> there is digikam, but i dont think it has all these fancy online sharing features
<abattoir> !digikam
<ubotu> I know nothing about digikam - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<abattoir> !info digikam
<ubotu> digikam: digital photo management application for KDE. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2~rc1-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 4077 kB, installed size 9724 kB
<abattoir> will: http://www.digikam.org/?q=about/features08x
<diego_cl> how can i share the internet connection with a microsoft net  ? !? !? !
<serenity> http://img351.imageshack.us/img351/4382/kuxbuntudm5.png
<diego_cl> im already sharing the connection when i boot to windows xp, but i want do the same with kubuntu
<BKaj> Can someone tell me what Xen actaully is ...somekind of fancy graphics for the desktop ?
<abattoir> !xen
<ubotu> xen is a a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. It can be found at http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/
<serenity> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<serenity> that what you might think
<rolando> hi
<serenity> hi
<osh_> !vmware
<will> abattoir: thanks, but I think you're right.  It doesn't seem to support emailing photos
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<rolando> i have windows in one partition, /home in another and / in another
<diego_cl> how can i share my internet connection with ubuntu to a windows ?!  !?
<will> I think I'll try picasa out.
<rolando> can i install kubuntu over mandriva?
<rolando> without problems?
<abattoir> will: :)
<abattoir> rolando: you want to remove Mandriva?
<rolando> yes
<abattoir> or install Kubuntu alongside it?
<rolando> but would like to keep al the .folders
<rolando> want just kubuntu
<abattoir> rolando: you mean your home directory?
<rolando> yes
<abattoir> is it in another partition?
<rolando> can i keep it?
<abattoir> or in the same on?
<abattoir> *one?
<rolando> different
<will> abattoir: should I be able to find picasa in adept?
<will> abattoir: (because I can't)
<abattoir> rolando: i dont think so, its not FOSS
<rolando> Foss??
<abattoir> ugh sorry, that was for will
<abattoir> Free and Open Source software
<will> !info foss
<ubotu> Package foss does not exist in dapper
<abattoir> !foss
<ubotu> I know nothing about foss - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<diego_cl> what is the command to login freenode ?
<rolando> the download google provides is very easy to install
<abattoir> rolando: it might not be impossible, but its definitely not recommended
<will> abattoir: what is foss?
<abattoir> open source software :)
<_chris> thank you so much for the help, linux rules
<rolando> abattoir: why not? how can i keep my bookmarcs, emails ,etc?
<will> abattoir: thx.  trying to learn the language
<abattoir> rolando: hmmm, you *can* manually copy those files...
<abattoir> rolando: as i said, if you have a different /home partition, its possible
<will> abattoir: software for ubuntu works just as well for kubuntu.  correct?
<rolando> when installing kubuntu, can i tell it NOT to format /home partition?
<abattoir> will: yes :)
<rolando> ok
<will> abattoir: is all debian software cross compatable?
<rolando> ill burn the cd and proceed with the instalation
<abattoir> rolando: of course you can, but there are settings under your home folder..
<rolando> thanx
<rolando> i will just copy those i want
<abattoir> will: not *all* there are many packages that are debian/ubuntu specific
<rolando> like .mozilla
<rolando> .kopete
<rolando> etc
<abattoir> rolando: that's a good idea :)
<BKaj> abattoir: so Xen and VMWare are similar , except Xen can't do windows in Linux
<diego_cl> I NEED HELP SETTING UP MY NETWORK ! ! !
<rolando> aaaaaadios
<abattoir> BKaj: hmmm, i havent tried Xen, But VMWare and Qemu work for me
<abattoir> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Chousuke> BKaj: Xen can do windows AFAIK, but you need a VT enabled processor for it.
<serenity> http://img351.imageshack.us/img351/4382/kuxbuntudm5.png what do you think of this?
<Chousuke> BKaj: Xen is also faster than VMware or QEMU
<|lostbyte|> Hi ! Kubuntuer's :)
<Tm_T> serenity: interesting, though colours :/
<Tm_T> serenity: soe blue please ;)
<Tm_T> s/soe/some/
<serenity> Tm_T: like the original ubuntu logo
<serenity> only warm colors
<Tm_T> serenity: true
<Tm_T> serenity: http://www.tm-travolta.net/pics/k-ed-ubuntu/images.html
<Tm_T> serenity: something I played around some time ago
<serenity> Tm_T: also very nice...just 10 min doodling with gimp, just as proposal
<Tm_T> serenity: ugh, interesting subject to play around
<Harmental> hi everybody
<Harmental> i was wondering if it is possible to make firestarter load at startup automatically without requiring root password (same for kopete)....
<serenity> Tm_T: ugh?
<Tm_T> serenity: imo we should show thru artwork that we are all one big *ubuntu family :)
<Tm_T> serenity: "yes"
<serenity> Tm_T: yipp, ur right. We all share the same system core
<Tm_T> yes
<mehdigrenoble_> bonjour
<mehdigrenoble_> j'aimerais savoir si il y a un grabit sous linux ?
<Harmental> mehdigrenoble_: tu travailles au cea?
<mehdigrenoble_> On ce connait ?
<Healot> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<cristiano> hello all
<cristiano> i have a prob with apache2 on kubuntu
<cristiano> i've installed all the packages required from the repos
<mehdigrenoble_> sorry i tought im in _fr
<cristiano> but when i give "apache2" in command line it says "Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName"
<BKaj> mehdigrenoble_: grabit pour IRC ?
<cristiano> and then "(13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80"
<Healot> non probleme... mehdigrenoble_
<trappist> cristiano: you start it via /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<mehdigrenoble_> yes
<cristiano> and "no listening sockets available, shutting down"
<trappist> cristiano: it has to launch as root to bind to a low port, then it runs as www-data.
<DaSkreech> diego_cl: Yo
<cristiano> trappist so there is no way to make it start at boot?
<trappist> cristiano: sure.  update-rc.d apache2 defaults
<BKaj> Il ya des scripts pour grabit cedependant que irc client
<trogbot> Can anyone tell me where firefox pw lists..bookmarks...key3.db, etc. files are kept.
<cristiano> trappist it looks like it isn't working yet...
<mehdigrenoble_> i hear about klibido
<cristiano> i mean when i give "localhost" in my browser it gives me an error
<trappist> cristiano: try 127.0.1.1
<cristiano> done no success at allo trappist
<DaSkreech> diego_cl: How goes it?
<trappist> cristiano: also, did you start it with /etc/init.d/apache2 start ?
<DaSkreech> Healot: Know any Decent howtos on setting up a gateway?
<diego_cl> i found some help in google, thanks
<trappist> DaSkreech: http://linuxkungfu.org/files/scripts/ics
<DaSkreech> trappist: Hey! I Know kung Fu!
<trappist> :)
<trogbot> Can anyone tell me where firefox pw lists..bookmarks...key3.db, etc. files are kept.
<diego_cl> is there a task administrator in kubuntu  ?!
<DaSkreech> diego_cl: Hey that's a pretty useful link :)
<cristiano> trappist yep i did it, now however it looks like it's working...strange thing....mmmm...guessing what happened!
<DaSkreech> trogbot: ~/.mozilla
<diego_cl> is there a task administrator in kubuntu  ?!
<trappist> diego_cl: what does that mean.
<trogbot> DaSkreech:  What are the files in /etc/firefox/profile?
<diego_cl> sometimes i open programs and they dissapear
<cristiano> diego_cl: u mean a "process manager"?
<Jack1> is there a way to implement a standby modus to kubuntu?
<mehdigrenoble_> someone have fr link
<cristiano> diego_cl: if u are lookin for the process currently running just press CTRL+ESC
<DaSkreech> trogbot: Default files. Like in /etc/skel
<DaSkreech> trogbot: They get copied everytime you create a new profile
<trogbot> DaSkreech:  Thanks.
<bastiq> I believe my updater has gone crazy. I got some problems whie i updated with it earlier s i quit it. Now it says another program is using the packaging manager. I have tried to reboot
<mehdigrenoble_> i see
<DaSkreech> bastiq: try dpkg --configure -a
<DaSkreech> hi gatekeeper
<mehdigrenoble_> bon ben  puisque que le irc french n'existe pas on cauer de la marseillaise
<DaSkreech> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ponce> Hello! i need help.. I'm sure it's easy, but I don't know the name of the package to apt-get
<gatekeeper> Hi DaSkreech how are you doing
<mehdigrenoble_> Merci
<DaSkreech> gatekeeper: Not bad
<ponce> how do I get support for other languages??
<bastiq> Ahhh... Thanks DaSkreech.
<mehdigrenoble_> bye
<DaSkreech> bastiq: Sure
<gatekeeper> ponce: in irc?
<ponce> no, just for KDE
<Jack1> hi can one activate hibernate and suspend in dapper?
<bastiq> It failed on sun-java5-plugin
<diego_cl> THANKS CRISTIANO, i was looking for that
<ponce> you know, I'm installing Kubuntu in a friend's computer
<cristiano> diego_cl: u r welcome ;)
<gatekeeper> ponce: it will give you a language to choose as part of the installation process
<trogbot> DaSkreech:  I've got a mozilla-thunderbird folder under /etc....but nothing is in it.  I'm trying to get my saved ff stuff into linux ff.
<ponce> and he can't speak english... I'd like to switch into spanish, but language packages are not installed
<bastiq> I get this. dpkg: dependanceproblems prevents configuration of sun-java5-plugin: (i suck at translating)
<trogbot> DaSkreech:  Nevermind...think i found it.
<Healot> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<gatekeeper> ponce: there is lots of stuff to do with languages in the repos
<gatekeeper> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<gatekeeper> nope not that one silly bot :-)
<gatekeeper> !language-support
<ubotu> I know nothing about language-support - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ponce> :)
<trogbot> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Generic> is it just me, or does youtube not sync up in linux
<GIGANTOR> generic- i'm having problems with that same thing. It's some kind of flash issue, i think
<bastiq> is apt-get dist-upgrade -f a good idea or does it mess something up?
<Ashex> Yeah, it drives me nuts
<Ashex> especially since everyone hosts their videos on youtube :/
<ponce> GIGANTOR, that's happening to me too, (using firefox and slackware)
<GIGANTOR> good, i was wondering if i was the only one  ;P
<GIGANTOR> same, using firefox with it
<Ashex> I've tried using Konqueror, but no luck
<GIGANTOR> *scraches chin*
<Ashex> and there's no native .flv player :/
<GIGANTOR> afk one sec, phone
<bastiq> Whats wrong with the sun-java5-bin_1.5.0-06-1_i386.deb packade?
<bastiq> package*
<Ashex> bastiq, you tell me :P
<bastiq> Kill me. I had to scroll to the bottom of the licence agreement and accept before pressing next :P
<GIGANTOR> back
<GIGANTOR> lol bas
<bastiq> Not enough with that they hid the agree button quite well. They made it possible to press next before accepting it too :P
<Ashex> hmm
<Ashex> maybe installing a flv player in wine and running that?
<patrick__> How can you open ports on the firewall in kubuntu?
<jamardi> hi
<Ashex> !tell patrick_  about iptables
<Ashex> !iptable
<ubotu> I know nothing about iptable - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Ashex> bah
<Ashex> uboto, you suck
<Healot> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<Healot> Ashex: you s :)
<Ashex> I didn't get a notification from ubotu the first time :P
<patrick__> Does firestarter automatically oversride the other firewall?
<h3sp4wn> patrick__: firestarter just is a gui for the other firewall
<SoLo18> who knows how to install ircu2.10.11.07?
<gatekeeper> patrick_hiya h3sp4wn how are you doing?
<gatekeeper> ooops I'll try again
<gatekeeper> h3sp4wn how are you doing?
<h3sp4wn> Alive
<h3sp4wn> Not tired  - so pretty well
<luc45> lol
<gatekeeper> h3sp4wn: good to hear, a bit cooler here tonight which is nice :-)
<h3sp4wn> gatekeeper: Definately
<thompa> i cant play any mp3s for some reason, they open in amarok and just sit there
<luc45> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thompa> luc45: ive tried all that
<Ashex> have you tried it in other players?
<gatekeeper> thompa: you running the xine engine or something else?
<Ashex> like xmms or mplayer or something of that sort?
<thompa> ive installed xine yes, im on the 64 bit version of ubuntu if that matters
<Ashex> thompa, have you played the files in another player?
<GIGANTOR> how do you do an action in IRC
<GIGANTOR> like if i wanna slap someone with a trout..
<GIGANTOR> i haven't used IRC since before AOL
<GIGANTOR> =\
<luc45> GIGANTOR use /me
<GIGANTOR> *before AOL ever came out
* GIGANTOR blahblahblah
<GIGANTOR> =)
<GIGANTOR> thanks luc
<luc45> yw
<diego_cl> I NEED TO SHARE MY CONNECTION !
<thompa> Ashex: ive tried all the players, it opens but does not move forward/play
<Ashex> crap, i just bought a 12 pack of coke yesterday and i only have 2 left :/
<diego_cl> how can i share my connection?   I have 2 netcards
<thompa> Ashex: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly is installed
<Ashex> thompa, have you confirmed that you have sound playing?
<gatekeeper> Ashex: that what 36.3C does to you :-)
<thompa> Ashex: well i hear system sounds, maybe i will restart the hardware sound
<luc45> thompa: r u using 6.06
<luc45> thompa: ?
<thompa> yes, its the 64 version
<luc45> thompa: then u dont need gstreamer
<luc45> thompa: plz read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<thompa> i installed everything i could from the restricted formats page, which has a few errors on it btw
<Ashex> I purchased some new hardware, cpu, mobo, and hd
<Ashex> Will kubuntu boot up on the new mobo
<Ashex> or will it require some play work
<luc45> thompa: lol just install libxine-extracodecs w32codecs libarts1-mpeglib libakode2-mpeg
<thompa> libarts was not installed, the other stuff is sort of
<thompa> luc45: do you prefer amarok?
<luc45> thompa: now update amarok
<luc45> thompa: yes
<thompa> luc45: how do i update amarok,
<luc45> thompa: you can use adept
<thompa> luc45: do you mean reinstall it?
<Tommy2k4> are special window settings lost when i close the window
<luc45> thompa no
<thompa> luc45: everything is updated already
<luc45> thompa: have you got universe and multiverse enabled?
<thompa> yes
<luc45> allright
<thompa> si i click on the mp3 i downloaded for free
<MadRush> ah if i do modprobe (modulename) ... should i get some thing on the next line?
<MadRush> i know if you do modprobe and put a module name you dont have, it will complain, but if its one you do have, what does it do?
<thompa> amarok does nothing, it sits in bottom corner, i can see the track
<orey> hey
<thompa> ive tried double clicking on it and right clicking to play
<luc45> thompa: try other player
<orey> right click
<orey> or restart
<thompa> kaffeine wont play either, it says play then stop real quick
<notech> MadRush: if no response then it loaded it successfully
<thompa> amarok sucks
<thompa> especially if you have to click around more than any windows app
<tim_> I installed ubuntu yesterday. I can access my window shares via SMB and printer just fine.
<MadRush> thanks notech
<illatitante> why when i try to install ubuntu appear this: could not find kernel image /casper/.vml ?????
<tim_> But I can't access the shared out folders on my Linux system from my Windows machines
<Ashex> thompa, this is a stretch, but if you have a usb thumbdrive
<tim_> it requests a password
<Ashex> drop a song on it and try playing from there
<tim_> so I try my Linux username and password
<tim_> but that doesn't work
<tim_> I think I need to edit the smb file
<Ashex> tim_, you need to add a user and password to samba
<Ashex> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<thompa> Ashex: all the players gor right from play to stop no matter what mp3 i throw at them
<tim_> can I not have the windows machines on my internal lan
<tim_> access as guests?
<Ashex> thompa, i know, but try loading it from an alternate partition, such as a thumbdrive
<tim_> and not require a password
<tim_> for those folders
<thompa> is is a problem with 64 bit install maybe
<tim_> that I choose?
<Ashex> Amarok won't play any songs from my main partition but it'll play from my ntfs drive just fine
<Ashex> so, it may be a similar problem
<thompa> i got windows partition
<Ashex> try #amarok
<GIGANTOR> man, i love showing off xgl-compiz
<tim_> okay, I'll look at the Ubuntu docs on SMB ... thank you for your help. :-)
<gatekeeper> these all 64bit problems?
<GIGANTOR> >:)
<GIGANTOR> everybody at work thinks i'm uber-elite
<GIGANTOR> ;P
<Kr4t05> GIGANTOR: I would, but I'
<Kr4t05> am too lazy :P
<thompa> vlc is at leat playing a track but no sound
<gatekeeper> tim_: if you have samba installed you can use use the gui to configure K -> System Settings -> Sharing
<notech> elite? it doesn't help get any work done.
<GIGANTOR> lol, it doesn't matter to them
<GIGANTOR> it's linux...  it's scary and crazy
<Kr4t05> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<GIGANTOR> now they all want me to install a dual boot for em
<GIGANTOR> ;P
<thompa> WORKS
<thompa> Ashex: i had to change hardware to alsa, now it works
<GIGANTOR> i think i'm going to switch some of my servers over to linux here at work, just...  ya know...  to ensure my job securitah
<thompa> at least vlc works, amarok is a problem
<GIGANTOR> while i'm thinking about it, does anyone know if the .net framework functions properly in Wine?
<Benan> Hi, can some one tell me the URL for a Kubuntu installation guide???
<GIGANTOR> Benan, what do you need help with?
<Benan> I need a Kubuntu installation guide :)
<GIGANTOR> lol
<GIGANTOR> click install
<GIGANTOR> choose your language
<GIGANTOR> er..
<Benan> Its not for me
<GIGANTOR> then the partition bit... is that your problem?
<Benan> Its for some guy..
<GIGANTOR> oh ok, lol  ;P
<Benan> No its what hes problem is
<linuxmonkey> https://help.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<Benan> I just had to help him resize hes drive
<Benan> Cheers
<gatekeeper> Benan: transition guide: http://www.pcmech.com/show/os/917/
<Benan> also, Is Unbuntu a good distro?
<GIGANTOR> very good for teh noobers
<Benan> well at the moment I got fedora core 5 installed
<gatekeeper> Benan: do you want everything working 'out of the box'?
<Benan> What do you mean "Out of the box"?
<mo-no> tried to install firefox on my kubuntu system today, but some dependecy was missing. Smeone can help
<GIGANTOR> mo- how did you go about it?
<luc45> mo-no: best way is to install with adept
<Benan> mo-no: what dependencie
<luc45> mo-no: *easyest
<gatekeeper> Benan: distros like PCLinuxOS come with firefox, java, flash, realplayer 10 etc already installed
<Benan> yah so does Fedora ;] 
<mo-no> I did download the tar.gz file, unzipped it to the /opt dir and then did the link as described in some help files
<Benan> Lets say I downloaded Unbuntu and installed it
<Benan> Could I have, Fedora, Windows and Ubuntu going at the same time?
<linuxmonkey> mo-no use adept
<mo-no> I think something like libgtc ???
<GIGANTOR> mo-no-  just use Adept this time as luc45 mentioned, it's really simple to install things with
<Benan> on split partitions
<GIGANTOR> look under "system" on your kmenu
<mo-no> I tried, but it`s grayed. What can I do to select the firefox package?
<GIGANTOR> should be first one
<GIGANTOR> hmm...
<thompa> i can play mp3s in rythmbox but not amarok, could it be because i got 64 bit version
<gatekeeper> Benan: if you use virtual machines you could, other you would have to decide at boot up time which to use
<GIGANTOR> thompa- look in adept for like an mp3 add on for amarok
<GIGANTOR> i think that'll help ya
<Benan> yah I know I got grub installed at the moment..
<thompa> ok
<GIGANTOR> just type in amarok in adept and you should see something
<Benan> But grub is installed on MBR so if I installed unbuntu would it get added to the list?
<gatekeeper> Benan: yes
<Benan> Does ubuntu come with it own BootloadeR?
<gatekeeper> Benan: uses grub
<GIGANTOR> Grub
<Benan> So I just choose NOT to installed grub again, and install Grub on a new split partition..
<Benan> Does Ubuntu have a similar installed too Linux..
<Benan> Fedora*
<Kr4t05> Benan, 6.06 installs from a Live-CD environment.
<Benan> I don't like Live CD.
<gatekeeper> Benan: my recollection is anaconda asks more questions
<poningru_> Benan: use alternative cd then
<gatekeeper> Benan: there is an Alt CD with a text installer
<Benan> is kubuntu live CD?
<thompa> GIGANTOR: seems libxine-extra codecs was not installed
<Kr4t05> Ok, BRB
<thompa> my repositories are all screwed up
<GIGANTOR> thompa- there ya go, try that package out
<gatekeeper> Benan: If you google you will find pages that show you the install process screen shots etc
<Tommy2k4> how do i open the wallet
<GIGANTOR> Benan:  http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=659&slide=4&title=ubuntu+6.06+screenshots
<_chris> my kubuntu has officially updated :D:D
<GIGANTOR> thats just Ubuntu, not Kubuntu
<thompa> GIGANTOR: do i enable the repos, just by clicking the box or do i have to edit each one of them
<GIGANTOR> but the installation doesn't differ much, if at all
<_chris> thanks for the help earlier, i was able to upgrade to 6.06
<gatekeeper> Tommy2k4: is it in your taskbar?
<GIGANTOR> right click them, click on enable
<Tommy2k4> without the tray icon
<Tommy2k4> i dont have the tray applet on
<GIGANTOR> but i would just try the universe ones first
<Tommy2k4> and id rather not but if i have to
<Tommy2k4> i just need it for 1 moment to test something
<thompa> GIGANTOR: ive right clicked on all of them and enabled everything now tons of errors, about duplicates and stuff
<GIGANTOR> ouch, all of them?
<gatekeeper> Tommy2k4: try Run Command... kdesu wallet
<thompa> GIGANTOR: well now there are no errors, weird, i guess its fixed
<GIGANTOR> lol? ;P
<Tommy2k4> dun work
<Tommy2k4> wallet aint the name of it i think
<GIGANTOR> tell me if amarok works though
<GIGANTOR> i don't use amarok
<GIGANTOR> just so i'll know
<gatekeeper> Tommy2k4: probable kwallet ooops
<Tommy2k4> kdewallet i think
<thompa> GIGANTOR: amarok, and totem both work
<GIGANTOR> ;)
<GIGANTOR> right on my man
<gatekeeper> Tommy2k4: may be
<thompa> thanks, theres no mp3 package i saw though
<BKaj> well, I got halfway thru this howto page and non of the sources work to wget these files :
<BKaj> wget http://freedesktop.org/%7edavidr/xgl-svn_100.tar.bz2
<BKaj> tar -xjvf xgl-svn_100.tar.bz2
<GIGANTOR> hmm, still doesn't open mp3's?
<thompa> GIGANTOR: what do you use to manage music amarok? i have bunch of cds id like to easily back up using flac i guess
<GIGANTOR> i use xmms mostly
<BKaj> trying to get Xgl to work
<gatekeeper> BKaj: evening - url not found hmmm
<thompa> GIGANTOR: it p[alyes mp3s fine, it was libxine codecs is all
<GIGANTOR> i don't really "manage" my music though, so i don't know much about it's abilities at that, sorry.  I just click em when i want em
<GIGANTOR> lol
<thompa> thanks, take care
<GIGANTOR> oh ok, i thought you meant it still wasn't playing those.  Cool  ;P
<GIGANTOR> thanks, you too thomp
<gatekeeper> BKaj: but this is http://people.freedesktop.org/~davidr/ may be your url is slight wrong
<thompa> im going to try amarok to manage my stuff
<BKaj> evening gatekeeper...yeah it kinda peeves me to see stuuf like this isn't taken down when the links don't work
<BKaj> thx
<thompa> so 64 bit can do everything but flash, good enough for me
<GIGANTOR> god, they still haven't worked that out?
<gatekeeper> BKaj: has this come from the forums?
<GIGANTOR> well, it's crappy on 32, so i guess i'm not surprised
<thompa> they need to fix the restricted formats page
<gatekeeper> thompa: presumable you have seen this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<thompa> some of that stuff does not exist
<thompa> cool
<GIGANTOR> gate ftw
<GIGANTOR> ;)
<the_hammer> hello peoples
<GIGANTOR> wish my manager would leave early everyday...  this is nice...
<thompa> i installed the win32 codecs too and they work, restricted formats has some other explnantion
<gatekeeper> evening the_hammer
<the_hammer> hows everyone today
<the_hammer> i installed yet another linux again lol
<gatekeeper> good thanx
<the_hammer> good to hear
<Tommy2k4> any way to get firefox working with kdewallet?
<gatekeeper> which one?
<wolfmanz> Can anyone tell me how i remove xmms totally from the file associations so that it dont load up every time i try and access a drive?
<the_hammer> using ultima 8.1 now
<BKaj> gatekeeper: this is the URL http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127090
<the_hammer> i just cant get my sounds working there was a command in terminal to use but i forget what it is
<GIGANTOR> hammer- is it a digital input by any chance?
<gatekeeper> BKaj: had a flick through the other day and noticed that one, haven't got xgl so good luck :-)
<the_hammer> nice full operating tho
<the_hammer> oops nice full operating system*
<the_hammer> has mega options
<GIGANTOR> hammer- is your sound output digital, or analog?
<wolfmanz> Can anyone tell me how i remove xmms totally from the file associations so that it dont load up every time i try and access a drive?
<the_hammer> just wish i could remember the thing to put into the terminal to get sound working
<the_hammer> ultima channel was dead so cant even ask in there lol
* GIGANTOR gives up
<GIGANTOR> lol
<GIGANTOR> Hammer
<GIGANTOR> is your output digital, or analog?
<the_hammer> for the clock?
<Lynoure> Can someone recomend me a hierarchical note manager for kde?
<GIGANTOR> ....?
<GIGANTOR> for the sound
<the_hammer> not sure
<GIGANTOR> is it a like optical output or something like that, or spdif
<the_hammer> digital i think
<teelittle> Hi all, I am having a messed up package management system...
<the_hammer> ill tell u in a sec
<the_hammer> its just onbord sound
<GIGANTOR> or is it just a plain jane output to regular old speakers
<teelittle> cannot continue installing packages, because aptitude is stuck with a corrupt "linux-image-2.6.15-26-386"
<the_hammer> i have my sterio hooked up through pc
<Lynoure> Or a recommandation for an outliner (same thing, different name) is also welcome
<the_hammer> just looking through my booklet here brb
<teelittle> "dpkg --configure -a" didn't solve it...
<teelittle> neither did "aptitude -f install"...
<GIGANTOR> well, just try this, just in case..   open Kmix, goto your switches tab
<GIGANTOR> see if you see digital on there, and enable it
<GIGANTOR> then try
<gatekeeper> teelittle: apt-get remove --purge linux-image-2.6.15-26-386
<GIGANTOR> just to see
<teelittle> gatekeeper: tryin' out...
<gatekeeper> teelittle: have you got synaptic installed ?
<teelittle> gatekeeper: no, I haven't... and apt-get remove didn't work :-(
<GIGANTOR> Hammer- check PM's
<teelittle> gatekeeper: error "dpkg: error while processing linux-image..."
<teelittle> gatekeeper: "package is in very bad, inconsistent state" (my translation...)
<teelittle> gatekeeper: it suggests first re-installing the package, then removing - but that doesn't work either *grrrr*
<gatekeeper> teelittle: you could try installing synaptic, see if it reckonizes as a broken package that you can remove
<gatekeeper> teelittle: are you aptitude?
<gatekeeper> teelittle: rather are you using aptitude?
<teelittle> gatekeeper: I do have aptitude installed
<teelittle> gatekeeper: ...and I doubt I can get synaptic installed
<the_hammer> wonder what command i have to sue now lol
<gatekeeper> teelittle: it's a cli package like synaptic
<teelittle> gatekeeper: the problem with linux-image.... ist that it "conflicts with hotplug <0.0.2004xxx>
<teelittle> gatekeeper: tried with aptitude, no success
<wolfmanz> Can anyone tell me how i remove xmms totally from the file associations so that it dont load up every time i try and access a drive?
<gatekeeper> teelittle: having tried all that I think you need someone with more linux experince than I have got, this is where backup come in handy
<teelittle> gatekeeper: it was a fresh install - backup of /home is safe...
<teelittle> gatekeeper: thanx for your assistance, anyway!
<thompa> ok, i take it back i like amarok now
<kosh> sudo apt-get remove --purge xmms    that will remote xmms so completely it won't be associated within anything, it won't even be installed :)
<teelittle> kosh: hehe ;-)
<thompa> kubuntu 64 works great, i notice a difference between this and 32,
<thompa> most my apps open faster, everything seems smooth
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> I got a big problem ...
<thompa> kinfo shows there are 2 processors running 0 and 1, not sure how this works
<h3sp4wn> thompa: Do you have dualcore ?
<Flosoft> it crashes during boot
<thompa> Flosoft: just ask
<Flosoft> I get this:
<thompa> h3sp4wn: got amd 64 duo core 4200+
<h3sp4wn> thompa: So you should have 2 processors working
<h3sp4wn> thompa: 0 and 1
<thompa> h3sp4wn: im just wondering if they work at the same time
<thompa> cool
<Flosoft> some number: hde: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x61
<Flosoft> some number: hde DMA timeout
<Flosoft> some number: hde: dma timeout error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest}
<Flosoft> some number: ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<h3sp4wn> thompa: depends on whether the application is multithreaded
<OOD> Flosoft: use pastebin
<thompa> h3sp4wn: i see
<h3sp4wn> thompa: But different apps can run on each processor
<thompa> h3sp4wn: i noticed a couple times one processor was at about 80% the other maybe 10, then sometimes balanced both 305
<thompa> 30%
<h3sp4wn> Depends on the app
<thompa> h3sp4wn: cool, so is there anything special i should do?
<h3sp4wn> thompa: what does uname -r say ?
<Flosoft> http://rafb.net/paste/results/Bs86A875.html
<thompa> 2.6.15-26-amd64-generic
<wolfmanz> kosh that doesnt work that may remove xmms but konqueror is still looking for xmms when i try and see the contents of a drive
<kosh> that is screwy I wonder how xmms ever got set as a default
<kosh> and with no fallback
<the_hammer> sweet i got my sound :)
<Flosoft> I don't know why it doesn't boot :S
<wolfmanz> kosh i'm not sure but i dont see a way to fix this other then doing a reinstall of kubuntu
<thompa> h3sp4wn: the computer is totally silent i hear nothing
<thompa> h3sp4wn: kubuntu boots in about 30 seconds
<h3sp4wn> thompa: Perfect
<h3sp4wn> thompa: You don't have to do anything
<kosh> under konqueror go to settings -> configure konqueror -> file associations
<wolfmanz> kosh i have been in there and cant remove it from there a big error shows up if i try to remove it from there
<kosh> add something else
<kosh> make amarok or noatun the default and move it to the top
<wolfmanz> i moved konqueror to the top and it dont make a difference xmms is still being looked for
* GIGANTOR back
<thompa> h3sp4wn: im thinking about running compiz maybe
<h3sp4wn> thompa: What video card are you using ?
<thompa> h3sp4wn: things are so stable i dont want to mess up, its like the computer is not on
<kosh> wolfmanz: konqueror is not an audio program you don't move it to the top you put something like noatun, kaboodle amaork etc on the top
<thompa> h3sp4wn: its the built in one, i have a pci express slot but my card is agp 6600gt
<thompa> let me check
<kosh> I still have no idea how you could have gotten xmms as the default for everything, it is not even installed by default
<h3sp4wn> thompa: Wait until the next nvidia driver release and it will be alot easier
<thompa> h3sp4wn: geforce 6150 LE
<Kr4t05> h3sp4wn: why? What's in the next Nvidia release?
<thompa> h3sp4wn: built in chip
<OOD> h3sp4n: whenever that'll be :P
<h3sp4wn> Kr4t05: aiglx support (apparantly)
<Flosoft> ok ... I found the problem ... a broken HDD?
<Kr4t05> h3sp4wn: sweet.
<Kr4t05> h3sp4wn: How old are the nvidia-glx binaries?
<h3sp4wn> Don't know at all
<OOD> in the repository?
<Kr4t05> Yeah
<OOD> they're up to date
<thompa> the on board nvidia is faster so far than my expensive gt card, though that could be the processor and 2G ram also
<wolfmanz> kosh i finally remove the hunk of crap about time
<Kr4t05> Eekkk
<Kr4t05> Lag...
<thompa> h3sp4wn: whats aiglx support
<Kr4t05> Makes it easier to install/configure aiglx
<thompa> i dont know if i need a card on this thing
<heinkel_111> Hi guys :-) and girls too!
<h3sp4wn> thompa: Avoids having to use xgl (instead of xorg)
<h3sp4wn> thompa: So less stuff gets broken
<heinkel_111> does anyone have recommendations how to move home directories to a new partition?
<Kr4t05> Maybe I should try aiglx instead of XGL.
<heinkel_111> will mv home do?
<thompa> does aiglx work for compiz then?
<heinkel_111> mv /home ?
<OOD> Kr4t05: if you have an nvidia card you cant use aiglx
<kosh> aiglx is the way it will work in the future
<thompa> oh
<kosh> that is the one that nvidia supports and says is the correct way to solve the problem and I think that ati does also
<OOD> at least not yet, supposedly aiglx will be supported in the next driver release
<knapper> Hello: I have a problem with KDM. When I boot up my machine it does the Kubuntu splash n all, once the init process is done the screen flashes and it just shows the kubuntu splash, no kdm.
<kosh> the aiglx stuff is also going into/is already etc in xorg 7.1  I think
<knapper> I have to switch to another session login, and do startx
<knapper> Anyone know how I can fix this?
<elbarto> someone knows how to fix the "dead_acute error" with spanish keyboards in Ktouch?
<thompa> OOD: so in next nvidia release maybe i can use aiglx which imporves compiz?
<OOD> kosh: yea i think it's already in 7.1
<kosh> aiglx is supposedly a much better design and uses the video cards better then xgl does
<knapper> Anyone?
<knapper> plz
<thompa> seems bxflag wont work again
<thompa> i have to install it from source
<thompa> bzflag
<gatekeeper> on windows i have got options to clean print nozzles etc, can you do that on linux, and if so where would I find it folks?
<digitalslacker> knapper: have you tried reinstalling KDM?
<knapper> digitalslacker: I am trying that now
<digitalslacker> knapper: reinstalling KDM should also set the runlevel and the session manager accordingly
<digitalslacker> in theory anyway, wouldn't know from experience on that one
<knapper> digitalslacker: Thanks
<GIGANTOR> damn the man, where's aegean when you need him
<cpk1> knapper: you trying to change the runlevel?
<knapper> cpk1: no, kdm was farked
<knapper> cpk1: reinstalled it, wil lfind out if that worked on reboot
<Kr4t05> Hey, I have a question.
<Kr4t05> I'm dual-booting between 6.06 and XP, and I have a FAT32 partition for games/files shared between both OS's. How can I share my Doom 3 install properly?
<cpk1> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<cpk1> not sure if you can write to fat32?
<cpk1> i think doom will run native on linux though?
<Kr4t05> cpk1, no, I know I can read/write.
<cpk1> !doom3
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Kr4t05> To explain further.
<Kr4t05> I have Doom 3 installed with the Windows installer, and I just used the linux installer for doom3.
<Kr4t05> How can I link the doom3/base/ dir to Doom 3/base/ ?
<slow-motion> n8
<BKaj> !Xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<thompa> im trying to install bzflag from source, i have unpacked the source file, but ./configure or make commands dont work
<cpk1> thompa: why dont you just apt-get it?
<thompa> its broke
<thompa> cpk1: there is a bug makes it unusable  http://my.bzflag.org/bb/viewtopic.php?t=8105
<the_hammer> man life is awsome hahahaha
<Zooliegsm> hi all,i am an ubuntu user but no one knows answer for this there: i played a movie first time....with totem i got very pixelized pics,and with etc kaffeine or gxine i got smooth and nice pics like in windows....whats the problem with totem?
<the_hammer> im loving this ultima shit
<h3sp4wn> ultima ?
<the_hammer> yup ultima 8.1
<thompa> why cant i run make
<the_hammer> http://www.ultimalinux.com/
<cpk1> thompa: you untar bzflag and then run ./configure?
<LjL> !b-e > thompa
<the_hammer> life is good donkey
<the_hammer> lol
<thompa> cpk1: ./configure command not found
<thompa> ive got build essential installed, hope its not cause of 64 bit
<LjL> thompa: if that program doesn't come with configure, i suppose it'll come with something else, or even just a ready-to-run makefile. what error does "make" give?
<LjL> also, couldn't you just use the bzflag that's in the repos?
* gatekeeper has a linux tip to the question I just asked :-) install escputil, for a nozzle check escputil -P <your printer> -n for nozzle clean escputil -P <your printer> -c
<schadon> sera
<Zooliegsm> anyone?
<thompa> LjL: error about the compressed file, im going to try and download it again
<LjL> thompa: hm, what compressed file?
<schadon> qualcuno pu dirmi come installare skype su linux che sono nuovo?
<LjL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<thompa> LjL: this one is uncompressing, just a sec
<schadon> scusa
<LjL> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<latz> hey I got this really strange problem with id3 tags! ... when I listen to something on my hd I get id3 but if I try to listen from a samba sharing it doesn't display any id3 tags ... that's amarok
<thompa> LjL: its working, first file was damgeg
<thompa> thanks
<LjL> latz: hm i'm not sure i'm remembering this correctly, but i recall that for some reason amarok wanted to have write permissions on files, to show id3 tags
<latz> LjL alright strange .. but I 'll give it a shot
<latz> :)
<the_hammer> wow life is good
<Tommy2k4> ubuntu is still crashing :(
<h3sp4wn> Tommy2k4: Try the kanotix / knoppix or some other live cd (see whether it is a hardware problem)
<Tommy2k4> im talking about the monitor saying frequency out of range msg btw
<Tommy2k4> just happens randomly for no reason after ive been booted up for a while
<h3sp4wn> How do you know it is a ubuntu bug not a hardware bug ?
<Tommy2k4> never had this problem on windows
<Tommy2k4> and i used to leave the comp on 24/7
<h3sp4wn> Tommy2k4: So how do you know its a bug with x or ubuntu or what ?
<Tommy2k4> i dont im open to suggestions
<Tommy2k4> if it was X then wouldnt ctrl alt f6 show me the terminal, unless X is causing a fault at a deeper level sort of thing
<jbaloul> hi all
<jbaloul> can anyone direct me to a howto kubuntu + xgl
<jbaloul> so far my attempts have failed
<Tommy2k4> !xgl
<cpk1> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Tommy2k4> ;)
<thompa> Tommy2k4: are you using xgl?
<Tommy2k4> no
<gatekeeper> jbaloul: also have a look on the ubuntu forums
<latz> LjL: you were right .. it needs write access on the files .. strange strange
<LjL> latz: yeah
<thompa> Tommy2k4: what about nvidia
<jbaloul> thanks... i will try it out (btw been on the ubuntu forums, nothing that works ;-) )
<Tommy2k4> no
<thompa> Tommy2k4: disable all your power saving features
<thompa> Tommy2k4: how often do you get that message?
<Tommy2k4> couple times a day
<Tommy2k4> not reproducable at all
<thompa> did you check system settings, display , power saving
<Tommy2k4> ive had it happen a few times taking screenys, few times watching videos
<thompa> i had this happen to me once
<Tommy2k4> but the last time was nothing like that
<thompa> oh
<Tommy2k4> pretty sure display power saving is off
<Tommy2k4> turned it off today actually, since i had to reinstall kde yesterday
<SpAwN> what package would i need to encode video in x264 ...i only see 2 packages which i installed and ffmepg is still saying i dont have it
<Tommy2k4> odd
<Tommy2k4> power saving was turned off
<Tommy2k4> on*
<Tommy2k4> though im sure i turned it off
<Tommy2k4> but before i reinstalled kde it was definately turned off and it still used to happen
<thompa> Tommy2k4: is your monitor lcd and is it configured properly in xorg.conf
<Tommy2k4> crt
<wolfmanz> What would cause xmms to play mp3 files on one drive but not the other drive?
<Tommy2k4> refresh rates are according to the manual
<Tommy2k4> disabled the wacom stuff in xorg.conf
<Tommy2k4> chmod permissions perhaps wolfmanz ?
<aliasfred> wolfmanz: the path :)
<thompa> Tommy2k4: the vertical and horizontal rates? as well as the modelines in xorg.conf
<Tommy2k4> yes yes no
<wolfmanz> i dont know if its parth or permissions but i know the vlc player will play files on both drives
<Tommy2k4> dunno anything about modelines ill take a look now
<aliasfred> wolfmanz: ok paste the path of a song which doesnt play.
<aliasfred> wolfmanz: i bet there are space or other funky char in it
<wolfmanz> media:/hdb1/tempstorage/mp3temp
<MadRush-> ok
<MadRush-> i give up.  anyone have time to help me get my linksys(ti chipset) wireless card going?
<Tommy2k4> whats a modline im not sure what im meant to be looking at in xorg.conf thompa
<h3sp4wn> MadRush-: Is it ax100 ?
<MadRush-> acx111
<aliasfred> wolfmanz: nope, the file path
<h3sp4wn> MadRush: Give me 2 seconds
<MadRush-> ok
<Tommy2k4> nothing in my xorg.conf about modelines
<thompa> Tommy2k4: im not too sure how to make your modelines sorry
<DaSkreech> That has to be the most annoying bug ever!!
<Tommy2k4> !modeline
<ubotu> I know nothing about modeline - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Tommy2k4> ok i used a modeline generator, does anyone know where i put the line it outputs
<Tommy2k4> (what section of xorg.conf)
<thompa> Tommy2k4: the out of freq, message should mean the horiz and vert.
<Tommy2k4> i know but ive set those according to the monitor manual
<wolfmanz> DaSkreech what would cause xmms to play mp3 files opn hard drive but not the other?
<thompa> whats the graphics driver vesa?
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: Permissions?
<thompa> Tommy2k4: sorry i dont know what else to do, make sure the crt has no seetings on it that are off maybe
<SpAwN> should i dl and install a x264 codec from source...?
<Tommy2k4> it doesnt
<thompa> Tommy2k4: you can try a live distro , see if it works, then check those settings or copy them over
<Tommy2k4> how do i find out graphics driver vesa
<wolfmanz> DaSkreech no i think they are fine and VLC can play the files from both drives nop problems its xmms thats haveing the issue
<aliasfred> DaSkreech: other players play both file fine. and the bad path doesnt include any funky char (space and stuff), just doing the follow up wolfmanz
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: Thats part of ffmpeg (which is a pain to compile from source)
<Tommy2k4> thompa, its not reproducable and happens after being booted for hours so not really an option
<thompa> Tommy2k4: in xorg.conf it says driver
<ubuntu> i can't belived
<Tommy2k4> i810
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn, hehe yea it is....ive installed every package containing to x264 and it still says i dont have it
<thompa> Tommy2k4: or power problem, pug it in somewhere seperate
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: Use amarok? :)
<wolfmanz> Daskreech i dont think that supports mp3
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: You can build the ffmpeg from debian marrilot but you to need to disable mmx and some other stuff or it won't build i.e its a total pain
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: It does
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: Install libxine-extracodecs
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn, yea ive never touched debs b4 so i dont think ill be able to rebuild one
<thompa> Tommy2k4: all i can say is check your power, try changing some things in xorg.conf resolution maybe,
<Tommy2k4> you think there could be a power surge to the pc or something?
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: Try checking out the ffmpeg cvs (but the thing is making it not conflict with whats already there)
<thompa> Tommy2k4: no , but dont have all your stuff in one socket
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn, im already building from cvs......no conflicts yet.........
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: You have Multiverse?
<Tommy2k4> well i have pc/monitor/speakers plugged into an extension and thats it
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: I expect the mmx part will fail (or did yesterday)
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: Did you just enable everything ?
<Tommy2k4> and tbh id rather put up with a couple crashes a day than make my eyes bleed on 1024x768
<wolfmanz> Daskreech yes i would still like to know why xmms is screwing up though
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn, it compiles fine if i leave out the x264 part...
<thompa> Tommy2k4: what kind of monitor is it?
<Tommy2k4> DELL E771p
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn, i did at 1st but had way to many issues with dependencys
<Tommy2k4> i looked in the online monitor at the v/h rates and theyre set right
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: Me too
<thompa> Tommy2k4: so it works on the crapy resolution?
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn, so i took out eveything i didnt need......
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: I managed to build most of it yesterday
<wolfmanz> Daskreech would uninstalling it cause xmms to act strange after being re installed?
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn, with --enable-x264
<SpAwN> ?
<Tommy2k4> thompa, like i say its hard to tell because not reproduceable and happens after being booted for hours
<Tommy2k4> sometimes i go days without a crash
<thompa> Tommy2k4: if it works on that other resolution then the problem is still in xorg.conf
<Tommy2k4> then 2 in a day or something
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: How did you install it?
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: I think so
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn, http://pastebin.ca/93943 ...what i used to config it
<wolfmanz> Daskreech adept
<thompa> Tommy2k4:  HorizSync 30-70 VertRefresh 50-160 Option "DPMS" , is that what you have?
<Tommy2k4> correct
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: I didn't get it working remotely cleanly (using it breaks alot of other stuff)
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: Well if you want to zero out xmms then you would have to purge it
<thompa> Tommy2k4: modes should be maybe Modes "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn, hmm that sucks.....the one thats in the repos doesnt have alot enabled
<Tommy2k4> Modes		"1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<Tommy2k4> 16bit
<gullash> hello
<BluDog_Anchorite> what is the name of the kde partitioning app ?
<Tommy2k4> i assume ur looking at the online manual and im pretty sure it said max supported is 1280x1024 @ 60hz right
<BluDog_Anchorite> i need to repartition my usb thumb drive
<gullash> if i install kubuntu amd64, can i run 32bit applications like google earth ?
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn, would u recomend me removing the cvs ffmpeg?....i realy dont want to fuck up system up
<SpAwN> well ill brb dinner time.......
<Tommy2k4> i got this from a modeline generator
<Tommy2k4> Modeline "1280x1024" 109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062
<DaSkreech> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Tommy2k4> you think i should put it under the monitor section
<gatekeeper> gullash: I believe so, example: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<wolfmanz> DaSkreech i did that allready and still have this problem
<DaSkreech> BluDog_Anchorite: parted
<thompa> Tommy2k4: under section monitor
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: If you move the fileelsewhere does it work?
<Tommy2k4> ok done
<MadRush> so, h3sp4wn, about that network card :)
<h3sp4wn> MadRush: Did I not pastebin it for you ?
<MadRush> if you did i wasnt paying attention. heh.
<Tommy2k4> ty for all ur help, dunno if that will fix it or not but can just wait and see
<h3sp4wn> MadRush: Are you using wpa ?
<thompa> Tommy2k4: i have something else
<Tommy2k4> sure
<thompa> jsut a sec
<Tommy2k4> kk
<h3sp4wn> MadRush: I only have a config for using wpa_supplicant with it (and don't have any real interest in anything insecure)
<MadRush> ah i wasnt going to use wpa for starters
<MadRush> but i was planning on using it once i got things working initially
<wolfmanz> DaSkreech ya i have moved files from the one drive over to the main linux drive and they play fine with xmms
<h3sp4wn> MadRush: http://pastebin.ca/93923 have a look at that - thats how you need to setup /etc/network/interfaces
<MadRush> alrighty
<h3sp4wn> MadRush: I find using wpa_cli easier to debug problems than anything else
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: Have you moved files from the working one to the non owrking one and they no longer work?
<thompa> Tommy2k4: that looks right, make sure its set to default to that resolution also
<thompa> good luck
<Tommy2k4> it is
<Tommy2k4> i assume i need to ctrl alt backspace to apply the changes
<thompa> yep
<Tommy2k4> ok brb
<h3sp4wn> MadRush: If you need more information about any of it then ask me
<wolfmanz> Daskreech no becasue the drive i would have to move it to is a NTFS drive
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: Ahh. Hmmm
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: Well I think that might be something to lookinto.
<Tommy2k4> ok now to my next problem
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: I gotta run though :(
<Tommy2k4> when i boot up it tries to open sendmail even though ive apt-get remove sendmail, rm /etc/init.d/sendmail, update-rc.d sendmail remove
<cpk1> could anyone tell me why i get an X error when i open gui's from a terminal, here is the full output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18462
<thompa> Tommy2k4: one more thing,
<thompa> Tommy2k4:
<thompa> Monitor "DELL E771p"
<thompa> DefaultDepth 24
<thompa> SubSection "Display"
<thompa> Depth 24
<thompa> Modes "1024x768@75"
<thompa> sorry
<thompa> you should be able to run 24
<Tommy2k4> cpk1, comment out the 3 wacom sections in xorg.conf and the 3 references to them at the bottom
<thompa> did not mean to paste that
<gatekeeper> cpk1: not sure why you get the errors but would suggest you use Run Command...
<SpAwN> is there any way i can easily modify the ffmpeg deb to include more things.......
<Tommy2k4> i used to run 24bit but someone suggested it might stop the crashes
<Tommy2k4> and it did for a while
<Tommy2k4> probably coincidental though
<thompa> i would think the optimal is best
<gatekeeper> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<diego_cl> how can I hear mp3 files with amaroK ?
<SpAwN> !restriced
<ubotu> I know nothing about restriced - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<SpAwN> diego_cl, ^^
<Tommy2k4> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SpAwN> doh
<Tommy2k4> ;)
<SpAwN> !restricted
<SpAwN> oh well it used to know abou it
<Tommy2k4> probably the spam block
<SpAwN> yea
<cpk1> Tommy2k4: the gui's dont crash, its just annoying having that spam my terminal
<Tommy2k4> i know, do what i said and it will get rid of them
<SpAwN> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<SpAwN> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Tommy2k4> when i boot up it tries to open sendmail even though ive apt-get remove sendmail, rm /etc/init.d/sendmail, update-rc.d sendmail remove
<gatekeeper> diego_cl:  Install libxine-extracodecs and w32Codecs
<diego_cl> THANKS !
<cpk1> Tommy2k4: (14:54:34) Tommy2k4: i used to run 24bit but someone suggested it might stop the crashes
<cpk1> (14:54:39) Tommy2k4: and it did for a while wasnt directed towards me?
<diego_cl> gatekeeper: is this package amarok's compatible ?
<Tommy2k4> <Tommy2k4> cpk1, comment out the 3 wacom sections in xorg.conf and the 3 references to them at the bottom
<gatekeeper> I use amarok with the xine engine and libxine-extracodecs and w32Codecs, does all my needs thus far
<Tommy2k4> my other replies were aimed at thompa
<gatekeeper> diego_cl: I use amarok with the xine engine and libxine-extracodecs and w32Codecs, does all my needs thus far
<diego_cl> gatekeeper:  after the installation, do i have to change the amaroks settings ?
<SpAwN> i wonder if a 3rd party repo would have a better version of ffmpeg
<gatekeeper> diego_cl: check which engine it is using
<h3sp4wn> MadRush: Any luck ?
<diego_cl> gatekeeper:  motor xine
<gatekeeper> diego_cl: sounds ok, just install those codecs and you should be in buisness
<gatekeeper> night all
<diego_cl> THANKS!!
<wolfmanz> Anyone have any idea why sometimes firefox takes a while to load up?
<diego_cl> i think this is normal the first time of the sesion
<Tommy2k4> because its firefox
<wolfmanz> well i run firefox on my xp machine and its nearly iodentical to this machine and the xp firefox is instant when i load that up
<snikker> how make working flash sound unnder amd64?
#kubuntu 2006-07-21
<diego_cl> i cant get w32Codecs under "apt-get install w32Codecs"
<diego_cl> i cant get w32Codecs under "apt-get install w32Codecs" / NOT FOUND ! ! !
<diego_cl> is there a line to put in the source.lst to install this codecs??
<yuriy> diego_cl: there's a repo you have to enable to get them (then disable it afterwards)
<yuriy> yes.
<diego_cl> and what is this repo ?
<snikker> diego_cl: download the plugins from mPlayer web site
<MuJ> there's now w32codecs package in dapper
<yuriy> also, i believe it's w32codecs not capitalized
<MuJ> no*
<diego_cl> dapper
<diego_cl> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<thompa> i need someone to help me fix grub
<diego_cl> If ubuntu 6.06 LTS have the w32Codecs.... WHY i dont have them when im using kubuntu 6.06   ! !
<thompa> root hd0,0 not found for windows xp
<thompa> no they dont
<diego_cl> :T
<thompa> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<cplusplus> i media:/hda2/temp deleted every time??
<cplusplus> s
<crimsun> w32codecs are not part of either Ubuntu or Kubuntu (or Edubuntu or Xubuntu or Nubuntu or ...)
<cpk1> Tommy2k4: the wacom thing didnt seem to work...
<thompa> my grub menu shows to entries for windows
<Woosta> How come the latest firefox-dom-inspector package and the latest firefox package are incompatible with each other? FF is 1.5.0.4 and dom-inspector is 1.5.0.3 .. is there an alternate repository with compatible packages?
<cplusplus> is media:/hda2/temp deleted every time??
<thompa> tw windows entry in grub and the first is xp wont boot\
<cplusplus> if i restart?
<thompa> cplusplus: its not mounted
<MuJ> thompa: well do you have xp? :)
<thompa> cplusplus: is it a seperate hard drive?
<cplusplus> yes its a harddrive!
<thompa> Muj: yes xp and a restore partition for windows
<jbaloul> xgl works like a charm thanks guys
<MuJ> thompa: on what disk is it? primary master?
<cplusplus> thompa i installed kubuntu there!
<cplusplus> but now all my data under temp are away?hm
<thompa> all one disk,
<cplusplus> tmp
<cplusplus> not all on disk
<cplusplus> just in directory tmp!
<the_hammer> hmm something screwey here only seem to be getting sound from right speakers
<diego_cl> IS KUBUNTU COMPATIBLE WITH RPM FILES ?!
<thompa> Muj: ubuntu is on (hd0,3)
<diego_cl> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<LjL> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<thompa> sorry
<MuJ> thompa: that's not what I asked :)
<Woosta> diego_cl: try alien
<cplusplus> thompa does kubuntu delete these files if i restart?
<MuJ> thompa: so you have just one harddisk with 3 partitions on it?
<MuJ> uumm... hd0,3 would make that 4
<thompa> cplusplus: i would say you have to chage them to mount to /media
<cplusplus> fuck all data are dlected?!
<thompa> Muj: xp media on hd0,0 and windowsxp  (recovery) hd0,1
<cplusplus> hmmmm could i restore it?
<MuJ> thompa: well what does your menu.lst say then?
<MuJ> and are you certain it's that way.. not other way around?
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<thompa> Muj: well thats what is says, should i change the one thats recovery to the xp one?
<thompa> it weird that its booting recovery or that it got entered
<MuJ> change it other way around and try
<wolfmanz> When you use Adept is there a way to get it to remove EVERYTHING that it installed for a app for example getting rid of not only the program you want gone but also getting rid of any dependacy files with it?
<cplusplus> thompa could i restore the data?
<thompa> cplusplus: what is the other drive?
<thompa> Muj: thanks
<cplusplus> why other drive?
<thompa> cplusplus: is the second drive appearing as /temp?
<cplusplus> i have hda2 hda5 hda6
<thompa> media:/hda2/temp what is that?
<cplusplus> on had2 i have the directories: home, debootstrap,...
<cplusplus> and \tmp
<diego_cl> with iExplorer and Firefox you can type only "google", then you press control+enter and you get to www.google.com.... is there a way to do the same with konqueror ??!?
<thompa> cplusplus: oh sorry
<cplusplus> ??
<LjL> wolfmanz: no
<LjL> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<thompa> cplusplus: i dont know what you are trying to do, i had a couple hard drives, i mounted it only
<thompa> it was showing up as a temp file the seperate hard drive
<cplusplus> but why are my data deleted? could i recorver it? hmmm
<thompa> i dont know what your problem is if its not one with mounting
<thompa> cplusplus: its a linux folder right?
<cplusplus> yeah
<BKaj> !Xgl Kubuntu
<ubotu> I know nothing about Xgl Kubuntu - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<thompa> cplusplus: well who created the folder some app or you
<BKaj> !Xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<cplusplus> i think kubuntu created it furing installation
<thompa> cplusplus: do View: Hidden Files
<cplusplus> how?
<thompa> in konqueror
<thompa> from the menu
<cplusplus> hm
<cplusplus> i cant see my files!
<cplusplus> i enabled hidden files!
<thompa> cplusplus: is that partiton a different distro?
<cplusplus> hda2 is the kubuntu partition
<cplusplus> i just use kubuntu here
<thompa> media:/hda2/temp is another partition
<Ashex> there wouldn't happen to be a way to install kubuntu to another hard disk while in kubuntu
<Ashex> would there?
<cplusplus> hm..could u help me with ssh?
<thompa> its not the one kubuntu is installed in?
<Ashex> nope
<ivis> =] 
<Ashex> I got myself a 300GB drive, and I'm going to by moving my install to it
<oomph_7> i got a laptop and a secondary monitor hooked up to a docking station
<oomph_7> my laptop lcd identifies as monitor 2
<Ashex> but there are little querks with this install, so i don't plan on imaging
<oomph_7> how do I make it monitor1?
<thompa> cplusplus: media:/hda2/temp is another partition
<cplusplus> thompa on hda2 i installed kubuntu
<cplusplus> how could i find out?
<Ashex> although, i'm not sure if it would be possible to if i could
<Ashex> i want to isntall 64-bit kubuntu but i'm running 32-bit
<thompa> Ashex: i had to boot live to other disk
<Ashex> Hmm
<thompa> cplusplus: click konqueror .storage media
<Ashex> alright, i'll just reboot off the 64 live disc
<thompa> cplusplus: what do you see?
<thompa> Ashex: i just got 64
<cplusplus> 0 elements
<Ashex> thompa, how is it?
<thompa> Ashex: it was a little slow at boot, but after install it rocks
<Ashex> Sweetness
<thompa> i would have to say unbelievable performance
<Ashex> I just bought a new mobo and cpu :D
<thompa> its like my box is not even on
<Ashex> so to celebrate i'm going to do a fresh install of kubuntu with 64-bit version
<thompa> do it
<Ashex> Heh, will do
<cplusplus> thompa ok
<thompa> there is a link to the codecs you know
<thompa> ahh too late
<cplusplus> ?
<thompa> he left
<thompa> cplusplus: so whats there how many hard drives?
<cplusplus> 3
<centyx> does anyone know where the prog/ folder is with the ubuntu lm-sensors package?
<centyx> n/m i see it didn't come with it
<thompa> cplusplus: my stupid way of doing it, open them and find /home directory with your name in it
<centyx> hrm
<thompa> cplusplus: or right click propertys
<cplusplus> media:/hda2/home/gerald
<thompa> cplusplus: mine is sda1, sda4 is mounted in media
<thompa> cplusplus: go to home/gerald in konqueror, if thats it your in right directory,
<cplusplus> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/ihBtZg32.htm
<thompa> dont put anything in temp, for me only amule created that
<cplusplus> <-- my partitions!
<cplusplus> i am on media:/hda2/home/gerald now?
<thompa> cplusplus: i dont have a /temp in my home folder
<cplusplus> tmp !!
<cplusplus> not the home folder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cplusplus> just hda\tmp
<thompa> ok
<cplusplus> hda2\tmp
<thompa> well thats not for stuff you want to keep
<cplusplus> did kubuntu deleted my files?
<thompa> there should be a few things there
<cplusplus> yeah i few things
<cplusplus> but my data are deleted;/
<cplusplus> shit!!
<cplusplus> .X11-unix, kde-geraldm, ksocket-gerald ...
<thompa> config files, you cant put data there. use /home/xxxxxx
<tux_> #mexico
<cplusplus> yeah its too late now thompa!
<thompa> cplusplus: try searching file name or part of
<thompa> cplusplus: they may have gone somewhere else
<RawSewage> anyone using Edgy
<thompa> cplusplus: /tmp directory is cleared out at boot or at shutdown by the local system
<cplusplus> thompa nice
<cplusplus> its too late;/
<RawSewage> I already know about the Edgy channel.  just wondering if anyone's using it yet
<thompa> cplusplus: compliance with IEEE standard P1003.2
<Ashex> Wee
<Ashex> even the live cd is pretty zippy
<RawSewage> for what
<thompa> cplusplus: sorry dude
<cplusplus> thompa could i recover it?
<Ashex> 64-bit kubuntu
<dabugas> hi
<thompa> cplusplus: i dont think so
<dabugas> does anyone know how to play H264/MPEG-4 AVC with xine?
<cplusplus> fucking kubuntu
<thompa> cplusplus: what was there mind if i ask?
<thompa> cplusplus: i lost a large doc once
<the_hammer> boo
<tux_> hello
<the_hammer> cant seem to get my sound working properly
<thompa> Ashex: ;)
<the_hammer> only plays out of right channel
<thompa> Ashex: do you have the link for codecs and flash?
<the_hammer> doubt any of ya be able to help me im using ultima
<Ashex> !codec
<ubotu> I know nothing about codec - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Ashex> Bah
<Ashex> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<h3sp4wn> !code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs; KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello; GNOME: gvim, gedit, eclipse, pida
<thompa> i got them for you
<h3sp4wn> !listen
<ubotu> I know nothing about listen - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<thompa> Ashex: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<thompa> Ashex: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<thompa> cplusplus: you cant store stuff in /tmp
<cplusplus> nice
<thompa> maybe its too easy
<Ashex> holy hell
<Ashex> this drive is huge
<thompa> there should maybe be a warning or something for some things, but i hate those
<Ashex> thanks thompa
<thompa> Ashex: can you list specs here
<thompa> Ashex: there was a command for it
<luc45> how do i know if my video card has video capturing capabilities?
<luc45> it is a nvidia fx 5500
<Ashex> Sysinfo for 'ubuntu': Linux 2.6.15-23-amd64-generic running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: AMDAthlon643800+ at 2412 MHz (4829 bogomips), , RAM: 625/1004MB, 122 proc's, 11.53min up
<OOD> luc45: what do you mean by video capturing abilities?
<thompa> Ashex: mines amd 64 X@ 4200+ 250G
<Ashex> They're sweet, aren't they?
<shoop> hi. i just installed ati drivers and did a reboot and now my system doesnt boot anymore, the only thing that i see is the kubuntu logo with some black background
<luc45> OOD: ability to copy vhs to dvd with the correct software
<meltdown> Hey, does anyone know anything about artsd/alsa? Sound isn't working on my computer, and both of these seem to be operational...
<meltdown> I can't for the life of me find a descriptive error message
<thompa> Ashex: what did you type in irc for that?
<thompa> Ashex: update it, it gets better
<RawSewage> meltdown, what sound
<the_hammer> i feel your pain meltdown i only have sound from 1 side
<RawSewage> meltdown, are you new, and dont know about mp3 support
<OOD> luc45: i don't think that's video card specific as long as you can connect all the hardware needed
<Ashex> thompa: type /sysinfo
<thompa> my fault i had caps
<thompa> Sysinfo for 'NEUZUM3': Linux 2.6.15-26-amd64-generic running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: AMDAthlon64X2DualCore4200+ at 1002 MHz (2007 bogomips), , RAM: 656/1948MB, 128 proc's, 52.24min up
<meltdown> No, I had sound working perfectly before, MP3 playback included, but when I uninstalled Cedega (tried it - nothing worked at all), it sound stopped working
<RawSewage> oh
<meltdown> I don't know if they're related or not
<luc45> OOD: what?
<RawSewage> I dont know why that would affect it
<meltdown> Sysinfo for 'Xavius': Linux 2.6.15-26-386 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: Intel(R)Celeron(R)Mprocessor1.50GHz at 1496 MHz (2996 bogomips), , RAM: 435/439MB, 112 proc's, 10.23min up
<h3sp4wn> Sysinfo for 'spacecat': Linux 2.6.17.6-rt7-v2 running KDE 3.5.3, CPU: AMD Athlon XP 2600+ at 1913 MHz (3829 bogomips), HD: 34/110GB, RAM: 986/1003MB, 128 proc's, 13.29h up
<luc45> OOD: http://video-editing-software-review.toptenreviews.com/copy-vhs-to-dvd.html
<thompa> ash: yours says 2412 MHz
<OOD> luc45: i said, i don't converting from vhs to dvd is sometihng video card specific
<OOD> luc45: as long  you you can connect all the hardware together
<thompa> ash: i think its too high
<Ashex> thompa: What's wrong with 2.4?
<Ashex> :p
<meltdown> RawSewage: Do you have any idea where I might be able to find an error message that could provide some hint as to why it's not working? I'm getting nothing from starting/stopping the Sound server
<Woosta> How come the latest firefox-dom-inspector package and the latest firefox package are incompatible with each other? FF is 1.5.0.4 and dom-inspector is 1.5.0.3 .. is there an alternate repository with compatible packages?
<thompa> ash: nothing just kidding
<RawSewage> meltdown,  Im not being facetious, but did you check the speaker volume and speaker power
<luc45> OOD: well i need to record the video to my computer
<meltdown> Yeah - none of the mixer settings have changed
<thompa> h3sprwn: show off
<RawSewage> meltdown, and did you check PCM in the mixer
<luc45> OOD: how will i do that without a Video Capture Card
<luc45> OOD: ?
<meltdown> RawSewage: yep
<RawSewage> meltdown,  no idea
<RawSewage> sorry
<OOD> luc45: this isn't really linux spefic you know
<thompa> ash: you need to update the kernel anyway
<h3sp4wn> thompa: I am running edgy (so putting 2.6.17 on it is alot easier)
<luc45> OOD: i know but i need help
<h3sp4wn> thompa: kanotix would be similarly upto date
<Ashex> Heh
<the_hammer> what commands would ya use in x-terminal
<the_hammer> anyone know
<Ashex> I clocked my xp 1800 to 2Ghz once
<Ashex> ran for about 2 minutes
<luc45> OOD: can we talk in pvt msg
<luc45> OOD: ?
<shoop> hm
<shoop> anyone with an answer on my question?
<shoop> i just installed ati drivers and did a reboot and now my system doesnt boot anymore, the only thing that i see is the kubuntu logo with some black background
<OOD> luc45: i wouldn't really know how to help you, since i don't know much about tv->computer connections
<OOD> and there's more of a chance that someone else might know the solution to your problem if you say it here
<supertanker> Hello
<thompa> Ashex: is the Mhz half for duo
<OOD> thompa: what?
<supertanker> I cannot figure out how in the h=ll to use aptitude
<meltdown> Does anyone have any idea where I can find out more information on the status of Alsa and aRts?
<OOD> supertanker: just like apt-get
<the_hammer> lol sure is fun seeking the commands for the terminals in this os
<thompa> OOD: what what?
<luc45> OOD: k thx anyway
<OOD> thompa: what's the half mhz duo? :P
<supertanker> When I installed Kubuntu and looked at Adept from the Live CD, it said there are a LOT of packages (php, etc) but afterwards I install nothing will let me get to them
<Ashex> thompa: depends, if it's a 1.6Ghz duo, then it'll run at the same speed as a 3ghz, not 3.2
<Ashex> it depends on the load and usage
<supertanker> I did apt-cdrom add, etc. but it IGN's my cd
<supertanker> and do I have to boot to the live cd desktop to install, or is there a good old fasioned command line installer like in 5.10
<RawSewage> meltdown, does this link work;  http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=6890327
<thompa> Ashex: your is twice mine
<meltdown> RawSewage: Yes - I was just looking there
<OOD> Ashex: where'd you get 3.0ghz and not 3.2?
<supertanker> so how do I get these "phantom packages"? And don't say I have to download them, I'm on dialup...
<OOD> supertanker: i don't understand what you're trying to do exactly
<supertanker> And last thing, Aptitude reports all my packages as virtuall. Seing as I accidentally used Adept to PURGE zlib...which includes purging adept itself...how do I reinstall a "virtual package"
<Ashex> OOD, i tested it at a lab awhile back. Pitted a 3.0 ghz amd against a dual-core intel 1.6Ghz
<OOD> Ashex:.. umm... an amd against a dual-core intel?
<angasule> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<supertanker> OOD: When I booted the new Live CD, I ran Adept (from the CD) it said there were a whole bunch of packages, like PHP, Bison, etc. But after I installed it to my hard driver, I want to install them as well. But I cannot find them. Apparently they aren't on the CD
<OOD> Ashex: you realize that they're 2 different arthitecture?
<Ashex> er, intel >.<
<supertanker> where are they?
<thompa> OOD: im confused, if mine shows up as 2 processors is tha why MHZ is half of other one?
<RawSewage> Ubuntu is featured on Faux News:  http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,204637,00.html
<Ashex> I meant to say intel
<Ashex> Although, don't trust me on what i say, i'm not a professional yet
<supertanker> and where are the package files actually at on the CD?
<OOD> Ashex: the Pentium and Core Duo are 2 different architecture as well, if that's what you're comparing
<Ashex> That's a good point
<supertanker> I looked in 'pool' but only some of them are there
<thompa> OOD: AMDAthlon64X2DualCore4200+ at 1002 MHz
<OOD> supertanker: no, those packages are in the ubuntu repositories on the net
<Ashex> thompa: that confused me for a second
<supertanker> then why does it show it in Adept when i'm NOT online?
<Ashex> until i read dual core :p
<OOD> thompa: athlon64 cpus have cool n quiet, so they clock down when they're not being used
<RawSewage> meltdown, maybe try asking in #Ubuntu too
<RawSewage> meltdown, or #KDE
<meltdown> RawSewage: Ok, I'll try those
<shoop> anyone knows the problem with my video driver? :/
<thompa> OOD: ok
<thompa> thats nice to know
<OOD> supertanker: because you've downloaded the list of all the packages
<supertanker> Also, Aptitude won't show any packages, even ones that are on the CD. It ignores my CD for some reason. No error message, just "IGN cdrom kubuntu blah blah blah..."
<supertanker> i did apt-cdrom add
<OOD> supertankr: but to download them you need the internet
<Ashex> shoop: did you try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<supertanker> and its in the apt list
<Ashex> Alright
<Ashex> time to reboot
<supertanker> My main problem now is I mangaged to purge aptitude and most of my KDE files off of my computer
<Ashex> I'll return momentarily
<shoop> not yet im just new to linux for 3 days now
<Ashex> okay
<supertanker> and Aptitude won't let me reinstall, because A it won't get the packages from the CD and B all of them are "virtual"
<shoop> so hm im gonne try it
<OOD> supertanker: then you should probably reinstall the distro again
<shoop> thanks
<Ashex> no problem
<supertanker> Why does it list them all as Virtual?
<supertanker> it sure is a good thing I always make a seperate /home parttion then...
<OOD> supertanker: i dont know, but if you're purged most of your packages then it'd be a good idea to reinstall the whole os
<cplusplus> does someone know Midnight Commander ?
<OOD> cplusplus: haven't used it, what about it?
<cplusplus> i want to install it
<OOD> ok, it's in the repository
<cplusplus> where is it?
<OOD> run adept and seach for it
<supertanker_> sorry, Fedora kicked me off a second...just one last thing: do I HAVE to boot all through the Live CD to the desktop to install? because it sure is a pain in the booty and takes a long time. Is there a text-mode installer like in Ubuntu 5.10?
<cplusplus> adept Mightnight Commander ?
<OOD> supertanker: yes there is, but you'd have to download the alternate install cd
<supertanker_> what....NOOOOOOOOOOO
<OOD> cplusplus: no, just run adept
<OOD> then search for midnight commander
<supertanker_> That is sorta out of the question...you try downloading a CD at 2.4 kbs
<OOD> yea, i had dialup some time ago, not fun
<thompa> im having a problem in grub booting XP
<supertanker_> Warning: Extreme understatement alert
<the_hammer> lol friends dont let friends use dial up
<supertanker_> so I basically just have to put up with the live installer? that sucks...
<supertanker_> And I don't think Shipit sends you the other special disks
<cplusplus> Midnight Commande is not found
<OOD> cplusplus: try searching for just one word
<ashex> okay, that didn't work too well
<cplusplus> nothing found
<cplusplus> Midnight not found Commander notfound
<ashex> i haven't a clue what happened, but Grub wasn't setup as it should have been
<OOD> cplusplus: the package is mc
<thompa> sda 1 is noot booting, but sda2 is which is my restore partition for XP
<supertanker_> Are you sure there isn't a text-base installer? that sucks
<h3sp4wn> thompa: make an ext3 partition on sda2 ?
<cplusplus> ok i found it
<the_hammer> get rid of windows xp and all your problems are solved :)
<ashex> Mine didn't boot at all :(
<cplusplus> where is mc installed now????
<supertanker_> Yeah just format over windows
<thompa> h3sp4wn: how can i do that i want the crap windows still
<OOD> cplusplus: open terminal and type: mc
<OOD> that'll start it
<cplusplus> ood
<cplusplus> if mc is installed on hda2 thats not  good
<cplusplus> if i want to recover data from hda2
<the_hammer> you poor soul how can ya want windows..have you been drinking?
<cplusplus> do you understand?
<OOD> cplusplus: no i dont
<thompa> h3sp4wn: xp is (hd0,0) but its not booting. disk read error
<OOD> but all the programs install on the root partitions
<OOD> that's how it works
<ashex> chainloader +1
<h3sp4wn> thompa: Not interesting in xp at all sorry
<thompa> yes im drinking
<ashex> thompa: that needs to be in the grub entry for xp
<the_hammer> that explains why ya want xp lol
<thompa> ashex: is there a way to fix grub
<the_hammer> no one in their right mind would want a windows product
<ashex> thompa: /boot/grub
<ashex> or something like that
<ashex> lemme double check
<thompa> the_hammer: i want it for a flight sim thats all
<OOD> the_hammer: so that's why 99% of the world uses windows :D
<the_hammer> lol ya
<thompa> im not drunk yet
<ashex>  I use windows for video editing
<cplusplus> ood now save upgrade?
<cplusplus> safe
<ashex> gimme a program that works as good or better then Adobe Premiere 2.0, and i'd use it
<the_hammer> im 100 % linux and never going back
<OOD> cplusplus: what?
<cplusplus> if i install it
<cplusplus> i have to upgrade
<OOD> upgrade what?
<cplusplus> full or safe?
<ashex> thompa: inside /boot there's a grub folder, in there is menu.lst
<cplusplus> mc!
<thompa> ashex: yes i am there
<ashex> you have to modify the entry for xp, i don't remember the details though
<OOD> cplusplus: i have no idea what you're taling about
<cplusplus> mc: status: not installed: action: install
<thompa> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ashex> it's usually easier to install linux after xp :/
<thompa> ahsex: i did, it wont boot though
<OOD> ashex: depends on the distro ;)
<OOD> ashex: give someone gentoo to install and they'll freak out and never touch a computer again :P
<thompa> ashex: i mean i did, i defragged it forst then shrunk it
<ashex> OOD, when grub is being setup, it's supposed to check the MBR beforehand and assimilate the entries into itself
<OOD> ashex: yes
<thompa> so im hossed by xp as usaul
<OOD> thompa: what happened?
<ashex> my guess is that grub thinks the xp partition is ext3 for some reason
<ashex> thompa: if you REALLY want to, you can flash the mbr back to windows :p
<thompa> OOD: i cant boot into windows, only kubuntu and the restore partition
<OOD> thompa: actually do that, restore the windows mbr
<OOD> then boot from the live cd and resore grub
<ashex> sure, take all the credit <_<
<the_hammer> gosh you guys are making me thirsty all this xp talk makes me wanna get drunk lol
<thompa> OOD: i think the problem is that the restore partion has an entry maybe?
<OOD> nvm that won't work
<OOD> won't work
<thompa> OOD: so i should restore windows mbr , then boot live to fix grub
<OOD> thompa: no, that won't work
<OOD> you'll just be back to square 1
<ashex> thompa: can you pastebin menu.lst
<thompa> OOD: what if i delete the restore partition
<thompa> maybe reinstall
<thompa> ok
<thompa> !pastebin
<cplusplus> there was an error commining changes. possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.. now?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<serialzkiller> hai children of the night
<ashex> night? it's 4:40!
<serialzkiller> not in my country
<ashex> and now i gotta call my aunt and let her yell at me for not coming over yet
<serialzkiller> its 1;40
<thompa> ashex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18471
<cplusplus> OOD ?
<Dasnipa`> serialzkiller, scandinavia?
<thompa> ashex: dont go yet
<cplusplus> there was an error commining changes. possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.. now?
<ashex> i'm just calling her :p
<ashex> I'll be here for awhile
<serialzkiller> no wardriving in belgium
<serialzkiller> :)
<thompa> ashex: if i cant fix grub i will have to delete the restore partition maybe start over
<OOD> cplusplus: install perfectly over here
<thompa> ashex: i also tried switching the entries but that does no good
<cplusplus> ?
<OOD> cplusplus: what distro are you using
<cplusplus> over what?
<cplusplus> kubuntu
<OOD> what version?
<cplusplus> breezer
<ashex> thompa: comment out the restore partition
<OOD> you should upgrade to dapper
<cplusplus> not now!!
<cplusplus> ;)
<serialzkiller> until now kubuntu rules but phlax is still better
<thompa> ashex: how could that help
<ashex> actually, that probably won't do anything...
<OOD> that might be why it's not working, it needs dependencies that breezy doesn't have
<ashex> I was thinking that it may have been a conflict, but grub doesn't work that way
<cplusplus> i whant to restore files!
<cplusplus> i cant upgrade now_!!
<the_hammer> killer ya should try out ultima its awsome
<thompa> ashex: i tried changing the entires already
<thompa> ashex: i need to reinstall grub somehow
<ashex> use the livecd to reinstall grub
<thompa> ashex: maybe use knoppix
<the_hammer> lol knoppix
<serialzkiller> ultima ???? thx for the hint i will look for it
<thompa> ashex: even if i reinstall grub, what should that do
<the_hammer> its pretty decent im ussing it now its based off of slackware
<thompa> ashex: if i cant change entries its hosed
<the_hammer> options in this puppy are endless heh
<serialzkiller> hmm slackware very smooth my server is running at i
<serialzkiller> hmm slackware very smooth my server is running at it
<ashex> thompa: it might have just been an error with grub when it was being installed
<ashex> there's always the possibility of that occuring
<ashex> so, you can either try reinstalling grub, or deleting that partition
<ashex> I'm pretty much out of ideas for the tmoment
<the_hammer> got my copy from bittorent couldnt find it for download anywhere else but ya might get lucky
<thompa> ashex: maybe, then i am going to have to reinstall mbr with windows, then reinstall grub.
<the_hammer> get most of my shit from bittorent
<serialzkiller> i Have to drive !!!! cops at 1 a clock
<serialzkiller> by guys
<thompa> ashex: or go to windows delete restroe partition reinstall grub
<ashex> yeah
<thompa> thats ok
<ashex> try all the options you can think of
<ashex> i'll be back
<thompa> i jsut need to get rid of the restore partition
<ashex> booting into kubuntu finally
<thompa> 9G
<thompa> it will play better when its out of bios
<cplusplus> hm
<cplusplus> ood whant could i do now?
<cplusplus> what
<Ashex|laptop> Grrr!
<Ashex|laptop> Kubuntu is still not booting
<Ashex|laptop> all i get is a blinking cursor
<Ashex|laptop> !sata
<ubotu> I know nothing about sata - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Ashex|laptop> bah
<Ashex|laptop> Did everyone die when i left?
<Woosta> [09:53]  *** Ashex|laptop is now known as Ashex.
<Woosta> [09:53]  *** Ashex is now known as Ashex|laptop.
<Woosta> Did you drop your laptop?
<Ashex|laptop> Ha
<Ashex|laptop> no :p
<wolfmanz> how do i get a script to run every 5 minutes ?
<Woosta> wolfmanz: cron
<Ashex|laptop> :/ this is non-sensical
<Ashex|laptop> i just installed kubuntu64 to my desktop, but it doesn't boot
<Ashex|laptop> like, nothing happens, it's not even getting to grub stage 1.5
<cpk1> is it the only partition?
<cplusplus> how can i install midnight commander at kubuntu breezer?? hm
<Ashex|laptop> cpk1, yes
<Ashex|laptop> other then the swap of course
<Ashex|laptop> the first time around i set the partitions myself so as to have space for windows, but i had the same error
<Ashex|laptop> so i reinstalled
<Ashex|laptop> this is on a 300GB Sata drive
<cplusplus> ??
<Ashex|laptop> cplusplus, apt-get it
<Ashex|laptop> or grab the sources and compile
<Ashex|laptop> but do apt-cache search to find it
<cplusplus> apt-get mc ?
<Ashex|laptop> i haven't a clue
<Ashex|laptop> apt-cache search midnight commander
<I_Eat_Plastic> How do I play wmv file format?
<Ashex|laptop> try that first
<Ashex|laptop> !video
<ubotu> I know nothing about video - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Ashex|laptop> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cplusplus> -> apt-cache search midnight commander
<Ashex|laptop> yes
<cplusplus> mc - midnight commander - a powerful file manager
<cplusplus> mc is the name!
<coachJ> cant play wmv
<Ashex|laptop> okay
<cplusplus> now?
<Ashex|laptop> then apt-get install mc
<Ashex|laptop> !tell coachJ about codecs
<cplusplus> error
<Ashex|laptop> what's the error
<Ashex|laptop> pastebin it
<cplusplus> do you understand german?;)
<Kr4t05> cplusplus: makesure to use "sudo" before it.
<Ashex|laptop> nope
<Ashex|laptop> oh yeah, forgot about that part >_>
<cplusplus> ah i forgot sudo;/
<Kr4t05> *cough*
<cplusplus> seems to work
<cplusplus> i hate kubuntu!
<cplusplus> ;/
<Kr4t05> :<
<cplusplus> all my data are deleted by kubuntu;//
<Kr4t05> cplusplus: I doubt that.
<Kr4t05> cplusplus: methinks you just did something wrong...
<cplusplus> how could i recover my files with mc?
<Ashex|laptop> man mc?
<cplusplus> midnight commander
<Ashex|laptop> yeah, run man mc
<Kr4t05> cplusplus: if you lost them when you installed Kubuntu, then you can forget about it.
<Ashex|laptop> check the man for it
<Ashex|laptop> I've never used it before
<dan_> hey anyone get tor to work on kubuntu
<dan_> guess not
<dan_> ok...
<dan_> really didnt mean to offend anyone
<h3sp4wn> maybe someone can I have never tried it
<dan_> well actually i'm trying to install a lib file that i need for it
<h3sp4wn> I don't think anyone was offended though - just wait a bit longer - its not a common request
<dan_> tzones
<dan_> it must be broken
<dan_> tzdata i mean
<dan_> lol
<Ashex> feh
<Ashex> do i need to do any special modification when installing to a sata drive?
<cplusplus> hm
<cplusplus> apt-cache search magicrescue is not found;/
<dan_> well maybe someone can tell me why, when i try to install tzdata_2006g-2 it tells me that it cant replace one of the files it needs to replace
<Ashex> you doing it as sudo?
<dan_> yup
<dan_> its weird
<dan_> i even deleted the file it wants to replace and still
<dan_> you think that might be a bug?
<crimsun> I dist-upgraded yesterday just fine. What's the precise error?
<Ashex> pastebin the error
<corey> could someone tell me how i can play MP3 files in Kaffeine
<dan_> who me?
<dan_> error overwriting file
<dan_> well i'll check back later
<crimsun> corey: install libxine-extracodecs
<crimsun> !restricted > corey
<I_Eat_Plastic> !codec
<ubotu> I know nothing about codec - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<I_Eat_Plastic> !video
<ubotu> I know nothing about video - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dan_> i really dont know why its not working
<cplusplus> apt-cache search magicrescue is not found;/ how could i intall it?
<sorush20> guys karm is not allowing me to save data and add new tasks.. I can add them but then after a reboot they are all lost..
<TFrog> is there a wireless guru in the house?
<sorush20> not a guru? but user? what chip are you using/
<dan_> has anyone tried installing tzdata_2006g-2?
<TFrog> sorush20, i'm using a Broadcom BCM4318. got it up with ndiswrapper but can't get it to boot to the desktop without losing the configuration and having to reenter it after making the desktop
<sorush20> what do you mean boot to the desktop?/
<dan_> tzdata_2006g-2?
<FunnyLookinHat> hey there helpmeee
<TFrog> in other words, i'd like to not have to use Knetworkmanger to reload the essid and WPA-PSK key to get back up wirelessly
<FunnyLookinHat> Reason I came here was because I'm not familiar with KDE and I forget what script is run when you start it up
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat:  hella
<FunnyLookinHat> maybe micahcowan knows?
<tmdx120> Hello room. How do I get my USB drive to be automatically recognized. It used to be easy until I upgraded to dapper
<helpmeee> I have no idea
<micahcowan> FunnyLookinHat: I don't... I don't think it should matter whether it's KDE or Gnome, though, there should still be an .xsession or .xinitrc or something. I don't know which, though.
<FunnyLookinHat> micahcowan, yea i'm not seeing an .xsession  hmmm
<sorush20> I would recommend using MAC filter if you want your computer to access your router only. Instead of WPA-PSK, but what you are saying seemes to me to be a badly configured /etc/network/interfaces file.
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, sorry, do this
<sorush20> paste it for me into a paste bin and I'll see what i can do.
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: im there
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, see the line: # global xinitrc file, used by all X sessions started by xinit (startx) ?
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, right after it put this line
<TFrog> i've done some reading on that in the forums sorush20. still haven't come across anything positive yet. i guess i'll live with the headache for now. gave up the MS monopoly on the laptop for good from the looks of it
<micahcowan> helpmeee, FunnyLookinHat, I wouldn't put it there, actually.
<tmdx120> bye for now.
<micahcowan> One consequence of setting the AUDIODRIVER like that is that you can only have one program using dsp sound at a time. So if you have other programs open, you're buggered.
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, export SDL_AUDIODRIVER=dsp
<FunnyLookinHat> micahcowan, wooops...  where then?
<dan_> tzdata_2006g-2 anyone know whats wrong with this package?
<sorush20> its not really that hard, once you set it up once and set it to load onboot it should be okay..
<FunnyLookinHat> hmm, best idea would be to make a bash script I suppose
<micahcowan> It would only apply for SDL programs so it might be okay....
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: should I cause micahcowan said maybe I shouldnt
<TFrog> well, the wireless loads on boot. just won't authenticate with the router on boot
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, I can see that  : )
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat:  lol
<micahcowan> But I think it's better to do it in a local file (.xinitrc?) rather than global changes (although I suppose he's the only user)
<FunnyLookinHat> micahcowan, it should be ok since we install SDL just for this one game
<FunnyLookinHat> micahcowan, otherwise he is not using sdl
<micahcowan> If he's the only user it shouldn't be a big problem. But, helpmeee, if you later have problems with an SDL-using program not letting other things use sound, you might consider removing it.
<helpmeee> micahcowan: okay I guess lol.. so go ahead with what was said before?
<micahcowan> sounds good.
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeee, if you have any other questions go ahead and try pinging me but I might be away for quite some time tonight
<helpmeee> FunnyLookinHat: thats okay :) thank you for the help hehe.. think this was the biggest issue
<helpmeee> micahcowan: thanks for the help man <3
<micahcowan> But looks like the user equivalent can be either .xsession or .Xsession, in the homedir (I'm on a debian system atm tho)
<micahcowan> helpmeee: very welcome!
<helpmeee> so it should be like this . export SDL_AUDIODRIVER=dsp   ? rite below the first one
<h3sp4wn> you can also use .xinitrc
<micahcowan> helpmeee, the one that starts with a #?
<h3sp4wn> If you just want to startx - using xinit
<helpmeee> micahcowan: there is one up top with that and one below after a few lines that starts with a period
<micahcowan> h3sp4wn: it's a full-on kdm session, I think.
<h3sp4wn> Sometimes I just use xinit
<micahcowan> helpmeee: honestly, it shouldn't matter where it goes, so long as it's in there.
<micahcowan> It should look the same as the line you typed into your bash shell, when that worked.
<helpmeee> alright
<helpmeee> I just look at the things beginning with a period or w/e and assume I need to add that :)
<micahcowan> h3sp4wn: I haven't had occaision to use a session script in ubuntu/kubuntu, but on debian it doesn't seem to acknowledge/search for .xinitrc, only .xsession
<micahcowan> helpmeee: the command shouldn't start with a period...
<helpmeee> micahcowan: so this cmd will start up when I launch a file to run quake?
<helpmeee> micahcowan: I know now.. just saying <3
<h3sp4wn> micahcowan: even if you startx using just xinit (not startx)
* TFrog will bbl possible
<TFrog> possibly even
<micahcowan> helpmeee: this cmd will start up when you start a desktop session, and will apply to every program you launch (but only SDL ones will understand it)
<micahcowan> helpmeee: you'll need to log out and log in again for it to take effect, I think.
<micahcowan> h3sp4wn: don't think I've used startx on this machine. I suppose xinit automagically looks for .xinitrc, but doesn't when it's launched by *dm peculiarities...
<helpmeee> micahcowan: how do I save the file when it's in there?
<h3sp4wn> xinit does look for .xinitrc (when nothing else is running)
<micahcowan> um.... I dunno.... I don't use nano :-(  ...lemme check.
<micahcowan> helpmeee: Control-O
<h3sp4wn> I think people should check out zsh it has some good features compared to bash
<micahcowan> followed by Control-X to quit.
<micahcowan> h3sp4wn: I really can't imagine adding anything to add to bash, possibly excepting coprocesses.
<h3sp4wn> micahcowan: It looks inside Makefiles which is really cool
<helpmeee> micahcowan: thanks for the hlep again <3 have a good one :)
<h3sp4wn> micahcowan: Shows the possible targets
<micahcowan> helpmeee: my pleasure, take care.
<micahcowan> h3sp4wn: so does bash. it's just bash-completion extensions aren't enabled by default on most distros.
<jariep1_> what's the command to launch konqueror as root from a shell
<h3sp4wn> micahcowan: So how can I enable those ?
<micahcowan> Well, on ubuntu, I think it was already in my default .bashrc, just had to be uncommented.
<helpmeee> micahcowan: I dont know what happened but now when I try to play quake3 the game slows and even the mouse moves slow in there.. maybe I need just a simple restart?
<micahcowan> I think it refers to /etc/bash_completion...
<h3sp4wn> micahcowan: so if i type make then press tab it will give me install uninstall clean (cycle through all the make possibilities ?)
<micahcowan> helpmeee: Wow.... I don't know. Take the line right back out again and see if it still has the same problem?
<helpmeee> alright
<micahcowan> (after log out, log in)
<micahcowan> h3sp4wn: Well, bash usually tries to avoid cycles when there's multiple completeions: it presents a list instead, typically (which I prefer).
<helpmeee> micahcowan: it's not that cmd.. maybe a simple restart would fix it?
<micahcowan> helpmeee: I dunno: I don't understand why it would start doing that /suddenly/...
<h3sp4wn> micahcowan: For completions inside Makefiles ?
<fatejudger> !xincludes
<ubotu> I know nothing about xincludes - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
* eliadosom is away: Away at the moment
<h3sp4wn> micahcowan: I know how bash works normally (only switched to the zsh for that one feature) but don't know how to enable it on bash
<helpmeee> micahcowan: maybe I should restart and see if it fixes it and if not come back on here perhaps?
<micahcowan> helpmeee: you could try it. Might as well put the line back in, then (I'd have been surprised if that worked)
<fatejudger> !kdeincludes
<ubotu> To install the kde includes, install the kde-devel package.
<helpmeee> micahcowan: lol
<micahcowan> h3sp4wn: completions mostly work the same, whether in Makefiles or pathnames.  On the systems I've seen, my .bashrc had a reference to /etc/bash_completion that I had to comment out. Do you have that in yours?
<micahcowan> s/comment/uncomment/
<h3sp4wn> micahcowan: My .bashrc is empty at the moment (what is the line I need in it)
<h3sp4wn> source /etc/bash_completion ?
<h3sp4wn> That is enabled by default with the zsh
<micahcowan> h3sp4wn: does /etc/bash_completion exist on your system?
<h3sp4wn> Yes
<micahcowan> h3sp4wn: the thing about the bash ones are, they're programmable. You can add your own. (I'm guessing zsh works that way, too)
<h3sp4wn> But its not referenced in .bashrc (I think I may have deleted it at some point) how can I get the default one
<micahcowan> h3sp4wn: but does it exist on your filesystem?
<h3sp4wn> Is there a way to generate a new default .bashrc ?
<angasule> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<h3sp4wn>  /etc/bash_completion is there yes definately
<h3sp4wn> .bashrc is empty
<micahcowan> you can copy it from /etc/skel/.bashrc. But the only line you need is, yes, to source /etc/bash_completion.
<micahcowan> my .bashrc has an [ -f /etc/bash_completion ]  test, but that s/b optional...
<Ertain> Since I'm using Kopete version 0.11.1, I would like to upgrade to 0.12.1.  Is there a Kubuntu pack for this?
<duro> cp /etc/skel/.bashrc $HOME
<h3sp4wn> micahcowan: I should have known to copy that (I am very tired)
<h3sp4wn> micahcowan: So would you enable that completion in /etc/bash.bashrc
<BKaj> Has anyone tried the kororaa xgl-live-cd ?
<micahcowan> h3sp4wn: I guess if I'd been thinking, I'd have done it there instead of my own home one... but since I'm the only user... <shrug>
* micahcowan reads the zsh webpage
<h3sp4wn> micahcowan: I have done it there now and it seems to be working fine (I appologise for my stupidity I need to go to bed)
<h3sp4wn> but it is working properly (but differently to zsh) now
<micahcowan> h3sp4wn: how does zsh do it, cycle?
<micahcowan> h3sp4wn: what's really fun, is argument-completion of hostnames in ssh, or even remote files for scp (if you have passwordless access) >:] 
<h3sp4wn> mincahowcan: It moves the screen up shows all the options underneath and then cycles
<BlackHand> hi, somebody with baghira theme here ?
* micahcowan apt-get installs zsh
<abattoir> BlackHand: me
* micahcowan tries it out...
<jim__> hello I am new to ubuntu and would like to know how to enable kde
<BlackHand> abattoir: are u using gtk-qt-engine ?
<abattoir> jim__: if you are running ubuntu, install the 'kubuntu-desktop' package using your pakage manager
<abattoir> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<micahcowan> h3sp4wn: it doesn't seem enabled by default...
<abattoir> BlackHand: getting weird errors w/ firefox?
<abattoir> BlackHand: the progressbars/scrollbars are mushed?
<abattoir> BlackHand: just a guess :P
<micahcowan> h3sp4wn: I see. I gotta go through the configuration menu first. Cool.
<BlackHand> abattoir: and file dialogs... and gimp is unusable, nvidia-settings too (gtk apps)
<BlackHand> abattoir: is the theme engine then the problem ?
<abattoir> BlackHand: i guess this is a known problem, and afaik, it was fixed in a later version...
<abattoir> BlackHand: so i went and got that package from debian and am using it
<h3sp4wn> micahcowan: I have been using either bash or tcsh all the time up until a week or so ago (appart from once trying perl-sh but it was too buggy)
<BlackHand> abattoir: debian sid ?
<micahcowan> h3sp4wn: yeah, you know what? I think the cycling in zsh is just a tad cooler.
<abattoir> BlackHand: i know it is not recommended, but it works for me
<abattoir> BlackHand: the latest 'testing' debs, whatever debian calls it :P
<h3sp4wn> micahcowan: Than bash ?
<h3sp4wn> micahcowan: I only use it as an interactive shell
<BlackHand> abattoir: stable = sarge, testing = etch, unstable = sid...
<abattoir> BlackHand: i'll try to remember that one :P
<BlackHand> heh
* BlackHand searching in edgy reps and debian debs
<h3sp4wn> unstable is closer to dapper than etch
<h3sp4wn> (in some ways)
<micahcowan> h3sp4wn: than bash's completion-listing, yeah. I'd rather have a list than cycling, if it's an exclusive choice, but having the list and /then/ starting to cycle... that's nifty.
<BlackHand> uhm
<BlackHand> edgy have the cvs version
<h3sp4wn> micahcowan: Thats what I meant
<h3sp4wn> micahcowan: Maybe I didn't get my point across clearly (Its 3am here and I am very tired)
<BlackHand> the version in edgy is the same in debian sid
<abattoir> BlackHand: yes, then take that, they just synced w/ debian...
<micahcowan> h3sp4wn: looks like it has the nifty ssh/scp completion stuff, too. Cool!
<abattoir> i'm not sure which branch though
<micahcowan> h3sp4wn: anything else you like from zsh over bash?
<BlackHand> uhm... but edgy try to update libc6 when i update baguira
<BlackHand> s/baguira/baghira
<abattoir> BlackHand: then i suggest getting the version from debian...
<BlackHand> well in some time this machin will become and edgy machine
<abattoir> BlackHand: edgy is not very stable :P
<BlackHand> s/machin/machine
<BlackHand> then time to backaport
<BlackHand> backport
<abattoir> BlackHand: found it out the hard way :(
<BlackHand> ouch
<BlackHand> i try to backport first
<h3sp4wn> micahcowan: I would always still write scripts in bash
<abattoir> BlackHand: ok, sure :)
<h3sp4wn> micahcowan: Thats all I have noticed yet (haven't read all the docs yet)
<h3sp4wn> edgy is perfect for me atm
<h3sp4wn> (but I haven't dist-upgraded for a bit)
<abattoir> h3sp4wn: when did you upgrade? after the feature freeze?
<h3sp4wn> abattoir: Almost as soon as the repos opened
<abattoir> h3sp4wn: someone at -devel just upgraded, faced almost the same problems as i did.
<abattoir> h3sp4wn: oh, ok
<h3sp4wn> abattoir: I have modest requirements though
<c0da> hello
<abattoir> h3sp4wn: dont tell me you dont use X :P
<h3sp4wn> abattoir: e17 screen, xterm , firefox in /opt
<abattoir> h3sp4wn: oh ok, because X wouldnt behave...
<micahcowan> h3sp4wn: I've just browsed the docs, but I didn't see anything in there that bash doesn't seem to have. It looks like it had prog completion for a lot longer than bash did, though, so that was probably a chief difference for a long time.
<h3sp4wn> abattoir: I do use X and its working at the moment
<abattoir> h3sp4wn: when did you last dist-upgrade, if i may ask?
<h3sp4wn> Have you just started putting xorg 7.1 in ?
<dan_> anyone know why i'm recieving an error message when installing the package tzdata_2006g-2
<h3sp4wn> micahcowan: http://zsh.sourceforge.net/FAQ/zshfaq01.html#l3 (those are the advantages apparantly)
<h3sp4wn> abattoir: I will do one now ok ?
<abattoir> h3sp4wn: be warned... :P
<abattoir> h3sp4wn: for me, i just went on despite the error messages
<h3sp4wn> Its fun breaking stuff
<abattoir> h3sp4wn: then cool :)
<h3sp4wn> If I think it is really stupid I wont
<h3sp4wn> Have to look what it wants to upgrade first
<micahcowan> h3sp4wn: a lot of them I don't grok... some of the ones I do are in bash. But not "Spelling correction"(!)...
<ironfroggy> can i disable the 'switch user' feature?
<micahcowan> h3sp4wn: but lately I've been getting used to vi-mode input style in bash. I don't suppose zsh has such a feature...
<Healot> ironfroggy: in Windows XP?
<ironfroggy> no... in kde, on kubuntu.
<LjL> ironfroggy: uhm, even if you disabled it, users could still login from terminal
<h3sp4wn> micahocowan: http://zsh.sunsite.dk/Doc/Release/zsh_17.html
<micahcowan> h3sp4wn: the buffer stack also looks useful...
<micahcowan> h3sp4wn: Ah! coolness. Thanks for the vi-mode pointer.
<h3sp4wn> micahcowan: I just thought looking at the stuff about it I should try it so I did
<micahcowan> h3sp4wn: some of this looks /really/ cool, like automatic quote-escaping. I'm gonna have to check this out; thanks for the tip!
<intelikey> i'm probably in the wrong channel but;  howto burn files to cd-r from the cli ?     do i need to mkisofs first ?     and what are the common switches to cdrecord ?
<intelikey> anyone that does that ?
<dan_> can someone help me please?
<Hawkwind> intelikey: man cdrecord
<Hawkwind> dan_: With ?
<abattoir> hello Hawkwind :)
<Tm_T> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dan_> installing tzdata_2006g-2
<Tm_T> abattoir: yo!
<intelikey> thanks Hawkwind i never would have thought of that...
<Hawkwind> Hey there abattoir
<ironfroggy> LjL: i just dont want to allow multiple X sessions. my hardware is buggy with that.
<crimsun> intelikey: I normally add driveropts=burnfree -v -dao
<abattoir> Tm_T: hello :)
<Hawkwind> They cut a fiber line here today.  Had no net for about 4 hours :(
<ironfroggy> LjL: the configuration that allows it on my video chipset is very obscure, and it took me a month to get it right before. but i forgot how.
<crimsun> intelikey: but driveropts needs some knowledge of your hardware
<LjL> ironfroggy: ok, but still users logging in from a terminal will be able to start an X session...
<crimsun> intelikey: (sorry, those are for cdrecord)
<intelikey> crimsun k,  and is that with or without first making an iso...   i'm not sure if cdrecord can burn just data ???
<ironfroggy> LjL: not if x sessions are limited to a single terminal.
<crimsun> intelikey: after having made an iso with mkisofs
<dan_> everytime i try to install the package i get this error that says error processing /filename
<ironfroggy> LjL: besides, i just dont want the GUI for it there. as long as its not easy to do it, forgetting that we shouldnt, thats fine.
<intelikey> k ty crimsun
<dan_> trying to overwrite a certain file
<dan_> then it says Broken pipe
<ironfroggy> LjL: i know all the ways around it, i just want to remove it from the kmenus.
<dan_> so....Hawkwind, can you help
<Kr4t05> I'm having geometry problems...
<Kr4t05> What would be the bottom right corner coordinates?
<dan_> yes no maybe
<dan_> lol
<Kr4t05> On 1280x1024 resolution
<dan_> why do people ignore me when i ask this question
<Healot> 1279,1023?
<h3sp4wn> abattoir: Still working perfectly for me (but then I started with a debootstrap of edgy)
<LjL> ironfroggy: i dunno, but a workaround i can think of is this: remove the K menu, and instead right click on the panel, choose "Add application to menubar", and then "Add this menu"
<Kr4t05> Healot, hrm, your probably right, but this thing doesn't work. ><
<abattoir> h3sp4wn: i guess you were lucky, did it before the sync was complete :)
<abattoir> :P
<h3sp4wn> I started almost when the repos opened
<Healot> i am right, that's right, but i don't know what you're working on
<dan_> hello?
<Kr4t05> If I mention what it is that's giving me trouble, I'll probably be denied support.
<dan_> lol
<h3sp4wn> abattoir: Installing from a knot 1 cd should work ?
<abattoir> h3sp4wn: someone just said KDE wasnt being installed properlyy...
<abattoir> *properly
<abattoir> h3sp4wn: dist-upgrade seems safer to me... known issues ;)
<abattoir> w/ known solutions :P
<h3sp4wn> abattoir: Hmm (I am using e-17 compiled from cvs at the moment)
<dan_> so....
<dan_> does anyone want to help me?
<abattoir> h3sp4wn: enlightment?
<intelikey> Kr4t05 ok now im curious   :)
<h3sp4wn> abattoir: DR-17
<h3sp4wn> abattoir: Its pre alpha (but rastamans prealpha) has not crashed once for me
<dan_> thanx
<Kr4t05> intelikey: I bet you are.
<abattoir> h3sp4wn: ebuntu? :P
<h3sp4wn> I don't know whats going on with it
<h3sp4wn> Otherwise I am going to build an unofficial e-17 repo
<abattoir> h3sp4wn: :)
<intelikey> Kr4t05 i probably can't help anyway.  it's prolly a gui thang'
<dan_> so am i just invisible or whats goin on here
<Kr4t05> intelikey: not really.
<intelikey> no
<abattoir> dan_: might help if you pastebin the eror
<abattoir> and give us a link
<dan_> ok hold on
<dan_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18477
<dan_> ok check it out
<Hawkwind> dan_: Sorry.  Had to go grab a bowl of homemade beef stew :)
<dan_> mmm sounds good
<dan_> well the link is right there tell me what you think
<abattoir> dan_: doing a dist-upgrade?
<abattoir> !info tzdata
<ubotu> Package tzdata does not exist in dapper
<dan_> oh i c
<dan_> well how am i supposed to insall tor
<dan_> *install
<crimsun> dan_: use the packages from tor.eff.org
<abattoir> dan_: why are you manually installing this deb?
<crimsun> the versions in the Ubuntu repos are too old.
<dan_> when i go to tor.eff.org it doesnt have a link for a deb file to download
<dan_> so i dont know what to do
<Hawkwind> dan_: http://wiki.noreply.org/noreply/TheOnionRouter/TorOnDebian
<Hawkwind> crimsun: It looks like he added the sources there on that URL and that's how he's trying to get tor
<dan_> ok i'll try it
<dan_> thank you
<intelikey> Kr4t05 ???
<Healot> or get validia
<Hawkwind> dan_: Did you add those sources on that URL or were you trying to get tor from native Ubuntu repos ?
<dan_> i added those sources
<thompa> still cant boot xp , any grub help here?
<dan_> now i'm trying to add the repository that it gives me in wiki but i must be retarded cause i dont know how
<Hawkwind> dan_: Just edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<intelikey> dan_ as root of course
<dan_> never mind
<dan_> oh ok
<Hawkwind> intelikey: Heh thanks. I took it for granted he would know that :P
<intelikey> Hawkwind yeah...
<eightiesk> !mp34
<ubotu> I know nothing about mp34 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<intelikey> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<thompa> i dont want to have to reinstall xp, i tried restoring mbr no good, i only need the crap for a couple of programs
<intelikey> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thompa> it will boot ubuntu and the restore partition
<Kr4t05> !audioplayers
<ubotu> I know nothing about audioplayers - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<thompa> i will go ask at grub, i know you hate xp
<intelikey> thompa knows me pretty well!!!
<Hawkwind> Hate XP ?  I thought we hated Windows, period
<intelikey> yeah M$ in general.  but xp with a purple pasion
<proudfoot> unfortunately, I have to dual boot XP, wine isn't perfect
<BLAHBLAH>  THEY'RE ALL GAY MASOCHISTS
<intelikey> blah blah blah
<Hawkwind> proudfoot: Neither is Windows.  What's the difference
<Kr4t05> Do I have to play Devil's Advocate again?
<Kr4t05> Windows doesn't suck. But, it's not the perfect OS, either.
<HAWKWINDSGEI>  LOL
<intelikey> can if you like being on the loosing side Kr4t05
<proudfoot> ofc its not perfect, thats why I dual boot
<Kr4t05> intelikey: I've been on the
<leghumpingjihadk> I'm using Konversation, how do I become "identified" so I can join a different channel
<Kr4t05> No OS is completely fool-proof.
<proudfoot> type /nickserv help
<abattoir> leghumpingjihadk: /msg nickserv identify leghumpingjihadk <passwd>
<Kr4t05> If more people used Linux, we'd have just as much spyware on it.
<intelikey> if you make it fool proof  they will just make a better fool...
<proudfoot> When did I say windows was perfect?
<proudfoot> Indeed
<HAWKWINDSGEI>  LINUX IS A NERD SYSTEM BY AND FOR NERDS
<leghumpingjihadk> it says it's not registered
<HAWKWINDSGEI>  WITH BAD SOUND
<abattoir> !register > leghumpingjihadk
<abattoir> leghumpingjihadk: your nick should easily be available....
<intelikey> Kr4t05 that's a good arguement against the 'lets flood the network with linux nub's "  mentality that prevades *ubuntu.....     hmmmm
<leghumpingjihadk> !register > leghumpingjihadk
<proudfoot> or at least, hopefully so
<intelikey> leg you looking for   /msg nickserv help     ?
<SeanTater> help ompaul
<SeanTater> oh , not help, hey
<leghumpingjihadk> thank you
<dan_> hey
<dan_> huh
<dan_> well it worked
<dan_> thank you
<SeanTater> ompaul: My connection is stable now, would you be so kind as to un-ban me?
<kenshin_> where i find guide for installation of nvidia drivers for my kubuntu dapper please?
<HAWKWINDSGEI>  GEE YOU DONT SEEM BANNED
<SeanTater> HAWKWINDSGEI: I;m banned on #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic, not #kubuntu
<intelikey> !nv
<ubotu> I know nothing about nv - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<kenshin_> !nv
<intelikey> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> there ^
<SeanTater> !yell > HAWKWINDSGEI
<kenshin_> !nvidia
<kenshin_> ah
<kenshin_> thx man
<kenshin_> iam see
<HAWKWINDSGEI>  SHUT UP NERD
<intelikey> np
* mode/#kubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@*.cf-res.cfu.net]  by crimsun
<intelikey> ty
<Sola6662> nvidia cards own all others
<kenshin_> hey man, iam see only empy page :\
<kenshin_> yes... but i cant install this in my dapper :\
<intelikey> kenshin_ it's https:   secure port    what browser are you using ?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<kenshin_> firefox
<bLaZeD> anyone use gtkpod?
<leghumpingjihadk> does anyone know how to get q3 set up properly?
<kenshin_> hey, i can see in konqueror
<leghumpingjihadk> everytime I start it,, the screen goes black for a few seconds, and it comes back to my desktop and the screen resolution is all jacked up
<kenshin_> iam going see it
<Sola6662> leghumpingjihadk not sure what to say
<leghumpingjihadk> is there a config file somewhere I can open without opening q3 and configuring my monitor settings
* intelikey never has learned to like ff 
<Sola6662> leghumpingjihadk i think so but not sure what it is
<intelikey> leghumpingjihadk /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Sola6662> that yeah
<bLaZeD> leghumpingjihadk, im guessing u need drivers for you vid card
<the_hammer> whats the name of the installer tool in ither ubuntu or kubuntu called..starts with sys or something like that (point/click what ya wanna install)
<intelikey> prefered method is    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Sola6662> well bLaZeD it sounds like it
<the_hammer> anyone know what im talkin about?
<digitalslacker> the_hammer: are you talking about synaptic?
<the_hammer> thats it ya
<intelikey> the_hammer synaptic is the gnome default   kpackage & adapt    are both kde common
<digitalslacker> nope, never heard of it
<the_hammer> im running ultima 8 but i wanna changed the package manager it uses kpackager
<the_hammer> just shows it loading and wont stop
<joelbitar> Hey, if I apt-get remove a program, it's configuration files are still residing in /etc.. how do I automatically remove them ?
<joelbitar> I'm guessing purge is involved.. but that's it
<intelikey> the_hammer all three are frontends to dpkg = Debian PacKaGe management system.    as are the cli tools  apt and aptitude.    all of which must be ran as root.   (generally via sudo/kdesu/gksudo)
<intelikey> in other words, if you call synaptic use "gksudo synaptic"    and so forth....
<dan_> does anyone know how to use tor
<dan_> lol
<intelikey> dan_ i'm sure someone does.
<the_hammer> when the kpackage is open..theres a little menue uptop file packages cache special settings help and when i click on special says APT:Debian and then says with in there update upgrade fixup and apt-file update clicking on any of them says that apt-file needs to be installed
<unix_infidel> is archive.ubuntu.com SUPER slow for everyone lately as well?
<unix_infidel> it fluxtuates between 100+KB/s and less than 1kb/s
<intelikey> so install it.
<the_hammer> thats just it i dunno the commands in terminal to install it
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install apt-file
<digitalslacker> dan_: http://wiki.noreply.org/noreply/TheOnionRouter/TorFAQ
<the_hammer> sudo: apt-get: command not found
<intelikey> i know it's a lot of typing and all but it's not that hard.......
<intelikey> aptitude then
<intelikey> same syntax
<the_hammer> command not found
<Tm_T> err
<Tm_T> no apt-get?
<the_hammer> ya no apt-get
<intelikey> the_hammer ok.    sudo echo $PATH
<the_hammer> running ultima 8
<intelikey> prolly a path issue.
<the_hammer> hmm /usr/local/sbin:/usr/sbin:/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/usr/games:/opt/www/htdig/bin:/usr/lib/java/bin:/usr/lib/java/jre/bin:/opt/kde/bin:/usr/lib/qt/bin
<intelikey> ok it's not a path issue.
<eXCeSS> how do i launch adept-updater
<Lord_Athur> bye
<intelikey> dl the package and use  dpkg -i archive.deb   to install it.
<eXCeSS> how do i manually launch https://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots/+spec/changuard
<eXCeSS> er
<eXCeSS> adpet updater
<intelikey> hut oh... gota take a little walk up the road.  bbl
<bLaZeD> realy wish gtkpod had a irc room :/
<kenshin_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<the_hammer> hmm
<Kr4t05> *sigh*
<Kr4t05> Blah
<the_hammer> wish there was a place to go to get the commands im looking for..for installing synaptic into ultima
<slicslak> installing kubuntu over ubuntu is still just: apt-get install kdesktop correct?
<Hawkwind> slicslak: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Hawkwind> slicslak: It will NOT overwrite Gnome, it'll install KDE along with Gnome
<slicslak> ah, excellant.  thanks Hawkwind
<Kr4t05> proudfoot, why did you version me?
<Hawkwind> proudfoot: And why did you version me ?
<box1> anyone know exactly what file i need to point john the ripper to so i can see if it can crack my root passwd?
<DaSkreec1> box1: That sounds remarkable like Windows
<box1>  = /
<box1> well the apps been ported to windows but it comes native in linux
<box1> or maybe i have it backwards =/
<TehKewl1> I have a strange problem... xkeyboard-config conflicts with xlibs, and my Canon i250 driver depends xlibs, but forcing it to install makes it work, but wreckes apt
<Ashex> !rescue
<ubotu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<Ashex> ...
<Ashex> There is no alternate CD!
<Daskreech> Ashex: They mean the Desktop CD
<Ashex> the live cd?
<Daskreech> Yes
<Ashex> Well, I'm on it right now
<TehKewl1> yea but.. the problem is... I need this package installed, but it has a conficting dependancy that it doesnt really need
<Daskreech> Wait
<Ashex> and I don't see a rescue mode
<Woosta> TehKewl1: I have an i250 too .. if you work it out, let me know  ... never been able to get it to work on linux .. Canon only distribute binaries with old deps
<TehKewl1> I have it working
<Daskreech> No they mean the alternate CD
<TehKewl1> but I have to force install
<Ashex> it would help if they included that in the cd's they ship you
<Woosta> Only by installing old xlibs right?
<TehKewl1> heres the driver
<Ashex> So, I've got 2 problems
<Ashex> I installed kubuntu64 to my new sata drive
<Ashex> but it doesn't boot, no grub error or anything
<Ashex> the second one, when i was installing kubuntu64, it reassigned the swap partition on my ide drive to itself, so I get an error 17 in Grub
<Ashex> when i try to boot off that install that is
<Daskreech> abattoir: poke :)
<Ashex> !tell me about grub
<Ashex> what's the command to view unmounted partitions?
<unix_infidel> Ashex: fdisk -l
<unix_infidel> shows you all partitions.
<Ashex> and the trigger to set partition type when using mount
<unix_infidel> Ashex: also, if you want a gui, qtparted or gparted will show you all partitions and their current mount points iirc.
<Ashex> I'm blanking on these little things :/
<unix_infidel> -t
<unix_infidel> *sigh*
<Ashex> I'm sorry!
<Ashex> bleh
<Ashex> i can't figure this out
<Daskreech> What?
<Ashex> when i installed kubuntu64, it formatted the swap partition on another drive
<Ashex> so now kubuntu32 on the drive doesn't boot
<Ashex> grub error 17
<Daskreech> Ashex: It's in the FAQ of the GRUB site I think
<Ashex> 17 : "Invalid device requested"
<Ashex>  This error is returned if a device string is recognizable but does not fall under the other device errors.
<Ashex> that doesn't really point me anywhere
<TehKewl1> what will happen if I remove xkeyboard-config?
<Daskreech> ok
<TehKewl1> too late :P
<Ashex> hmm
<Ashex> i'm going to try using my grub disc
<Ashex> i'll be back if it doesn't work :/
<Daskreech> Ashex: Hold on
<Daskreech> Doh!
<Generic> eh?
<abattoir> ugh, he just left :(
<Daskreech> yEAH
<Ashex> I'm still here
<Ashex> Laptops ftw
<Daskreech> Ashex: Sneaky
<abattoir> Ashex: ok, i share a swap b/w 32 and 64 bit Kubuntu installs
<abattoir> Ashex: shouldnt be a problem...
* abattoir is still reading up
<Ashex> HEh
* TehKewl1 thinks this could have been a bad move...
<Ashex> 64 kubuntu was scrapped btw
<Ashex> wouldn't boot off the sata drive
<abattoir> Ashex: 'scrapped', so you removed it?
<Ashex> yep
<Ashex> grub wasn't even showing up, no errors or anything
<abattoir> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120802 might help?
<abattoir> oh, i thought you said error 17
<Ashex> oh hey
<Ashex> I did say error 17
<Ashex> that was a different problem
<Ashex> Heh, grub cd's are awesome
* abattoir goes back to read up again
<Ashex> I had it reinstall grub, and...it works
<Ashex> i think
* Ashex tests it
<Ashex> however, abattoir, I am interested in how you have 32 and 64 sharing a swap partition
<Daskreech> I don't think that swap cares about bits
<abattoir> swap, is almost like RAM, it is blanked when you boot/ shut down....
<ubuntu_> hello
<Ashex> yeah
<abattoir> so the kernel looks for the partition and mounts it irrespective of what used it before
<abattoir> that's how i understand it
<ubuntu_> i really need help
<Ashex> that's why i was so lost when grub went ballistic
<abattoir> ubuntu_: please ask your question :)
<ubuntu_> i just made a fresh install of kubuntu
<Ashex> ooohhhhh
<Ashex> OOHHHHH
<Ashex> man i'm an idiot
<abattoir> Ashex: what happened?
<Ashex> so, the only reason kubuntu64 wasn't booting
<Ashex> was because i changed the boot order in the bios to boot off the sata drive
<ubuntu_> but the installer failed to make my disk bootable
<ubuntu_> how can i make my disk bootable^
<Ashex> but i guess when it was installing 64, it detected the grub on the 32 drive
<Ashex> so it updated the grub list on there, so if i had left it to boot off that one
<Ashex> it'd have been fine
<Ashex> >.<
<abattoir> ubuntu_: you mean you want the boot flag on for your partition?
<Ashex> unless i totally missed something
<Ashex> that sound about right?
<ubuntu_> probably?
<Daskreech> Ashex: Yup
<ubuntu_> i have a mac mini
<ubuntu_> yaboot was not installed at the end of the process
<abattoir> Ashex: hmm, i dont know if it does that, are makes its own list and adds the old OS list to it...., i think the latter
<ubuntu_> so i am running from the cd now
<Ashex> well poo
<Ashex> hmm, may as well give it a shot
<Ashex> I've got my laptop if i kill it again :p
<abattoir> sure, Daskreech seems to thinks so, so must be right ;)
<Ashex> Ha, that's very reassuring
<abattoir> ubuntu_: i have no experience w/ that.. so give me a sec
<abattoir> Ashex: i was just kidding... :P, not about the Daskreech bit though...
<ubuntu_> abattoir: cool to have help
<abattoir> Ashex: you can definitely try that
<abattoir> ubuntu_: one sec, help is on its way :)
<Daskreech> Ashex: As far as I know it does a scan of the drives and updates
* imbrandon looks up
<Daskreech> It did that in the beta don't know if they changed it
<Daskreech> HI imbrandon
<imbrandon> ubuntu_ whats going on ?
<imbrandon> heya Daskreech
<the_hammer> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<abattoir> Daskreech: yes, but does it append to the old grub menu or make its own one and then add the found OSs to the list ?
<abattoir> i think it does the latter
<Daskreech> abattoir: I'll admit right now it was a single drive setup I was working with.
<abattoir> ubuntu_: ????
<ubuntu_> yes
<Daskreech> ubuntu_: Speak to imbrandon
<abattoir>  <imbrandon> ubuntu_ whats going on ?
<ubuntu_> imbrandon: i just made an install of kubuntu
* imbrandon runs macs but i'm very sleepy so i might not be cohearant ;)
<ubuntu_> imbrandon: i have a mac mini
<imbrandon> ok
<imbrandon> desktop cd or alternate install ?
<ubuntu_> imbrandon: but my disk is not bootable!
<imbrandon> and do you also have osx loaded ?
<ubuntu_> imbrandon: mac os x is on another drive
<imbrandon> ubuntu_:  what do you get when you boot ?
<ubuntu_> imbrandon: i cannot boot with kubuntu, the disk is usable at boot time
<ubuntu_> imbrandon: i mean not usable
<imbrandon> can you hold the option key after the apple bong and get the drive selector ?
* Daskreech is personally impressed that a mac mini has space for two hard drives
<ubuntu_> i don t know?
<ubuntu_> imbrandon: i don t know
<ubuntu_> imbrandon: can you tell me how to install yaboot from here
<abattoir> 'gate.pz.gov.ua'....... interesting :P
<ubuntu_> imbrandon: if i reboot, i will no longer be here
<imbrandon> ubuntu_: try booting holding the option key, it should give you a drive selector, THEN select the penguin looking thing and login as normal and run this without quotes in terminal " sudo ybin -v "
<imbrandon> ubuntu_: someone will still be here to help if it dosent work
<ubuntu_> imbrandon: ok
<test> hiya chums
<nirmal> imbrandon: hi
<nirmal> hi all
<ubuntu_> imbrandon: so i will live you now
<imbrandon> hello
<ubuntu_> imbrandon: thank you
<imbrandon> np
<ubuntu_> thank you all!
<nirmal> I have just installed kubuntu yesterday on 40 gb hdd
<nirmal> but i would like to install xubuntu also on the same drive can i resize and insall ?
<imbrandon> nirmal: cool beans
<imbrandon> nirmal: just run " sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop " from the konsol
<imbrandon> it will install both and you will have a choice on the "menu button" at login
<imbrandon> konsole*
<nirmal> before that i need not do any partitioning ?
<imbrandon> nope , they will live happy on the same partition
<imbrandon> unlike windows and linux ;P
<nirmal> and i will get the kubuntu and xubuntu in the grub
<nirmal> thank you
<imbrandon> just when you gget to the login screen there will be a "menu button" when it asked for your user/pass choose "kde" for kubuntu or "xfce" for xubuntu
<imbrandon> after you run that command
<imbrandon> no not grub
<imbrandon> the login screen
<nirmal> i got it
<imbrandon> kdm/xdm
<imbrandon> you can do the same for ububuntu-desktop and have all 3 actualy ;P
<imbrandon> if you want ;P
<test> anybody help with running dual accounts in seperate xsessions simultaneously from different machines?
<imbrandon> ubuntu-desktop*
<imbrandon> test: sorry not I but someone might , iof not try #ubuntu
<imbrandon> s/iof/if
<imbrandon> ok i'm off gnight all
<test> imbrandon: i tried ubuntu already. thanks. night
<DaSkreec1> nirmal: You don't need to resize
<imbrandon> test: i know there are ppl that know but most that do are asleep atm, might try at a diffrent hour too, anyhhow take it easy, gnight
<abattoir> test: you googled?
<nirmal> i have got my cds with me will apt-get will look there or else it will go and get directly from internet?
<DaSkreec1> imbrandon: later
<abattoir> nirmal: you have xubuntu cd?
<DaSkreec1> nirmal: I'd get it from the internet
<nirmal> yes
<imbrandon> nirmal: the internet becosue its not all on te cd
<imbrandon> plus the internet is updated
<test> abatitoir: i tried to google but i think i must have typed the wrong phrase
<abattoir> nirmal: well, it will get it from the internet, but if you are on a slow connection, you can use your cd as a source...
<test> abatitoir: ie google didnt tell me much
<imbrandon> test look for xdmp or xdmc logins cant rember whitch one atm , sleepy
<test> imbrandon: thanks and goodnight
<nirmal> then i think the command is different plz tell me the command
<imbrandon> nirmal: " sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop "
<nirmal> okidoki
<abattoir> test: http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdebase/kdm/xdmcp-with-kdm.html ?
<test> abattoir: thank you very muc
<imbrandon> test: yea thats it ^^
<test> h
<imbrandon> ok really off, gnight
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> i still have problem booting
<ubuntu_> my disk is not bootable
<ubuntu_> how can i make my disk bootable?
<ubuntu_> ?
<DaSkreec1> ubuntu_: I'm sorry it's late for most people now
<DaSkreec1> You will probably get a lot more help in 12 hours
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> thank you :-)
<abattoir> ubuntu_: wait up
<abattoir> i'll see if i can google something
<ubuntu_> :-)
<abattoir> ubuntu_: you used the live cd partitioner right?
<ubuntu_> abattoir:yes
<abattoir> and it finished the installation w/o any errors?
<cesar> hi
<ubuntu_> abattoir: with errors
<abattoir> ubuntu_: any idea what?
<abattoir> ubuntu_: also you are keeping macos X right?
<abattoir> you shrunk it properly?
<ubuntu_> abattoir: yes, the installer was unable to install yaboot
<ubuntu_> abattoir: the mac os is on another disk
<abattoir> ubuntu_: can you 'show' me some of that?
<abattoir> put it on pastebin?
<abattoir> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ubuntu_> abattoir: the file is not there. i guss it is because of the cd
<ironfroggy> sound works, but not from flash plugins in firefox. am i missing a setting?
<cesar> hi
<ubuntu_> abattoir: may be because i don t see the volume
<abattoir> ubuntu_: sorry, i have to go now :(
<abattoir> i'm sure the ubuntu wiki would have something
<abattoir> or the fora
<Ashex> what's his question?
<abattoir> please google
<ubuntu_> abattoir: ok, thank you :-)
<abattoir> bye
<abattoir> bbl
<Ashex> bye abattoir
<caribou7> I'm having a problem with Krusader 1.70.0 "Round Robin" under Kubuntu when trying to run it in root mode.  If I am in normal Krusader and do Alt-K or use the Commands menu to Start Root Mode Krusader, and then enter my password, I get two error messages.  The first is "Could not find mime type application/octet-stream" and when I click OK I get "Malformed URL file:///"
<caribou7> Then it crashes
<ironfroggy> how do i get firefox to play sound trough artsd?
<Ashex> !tell me about krusader
<ubotu> I know nothing about krusader - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Ashex> bah
<Ashex> caribou7: what exactly is crusader?
<Ashex> !tell ironfroggy about codecs
<villain> bzzzzzzzzzz
<Ashex> Krusader*
<ironfroggy> how is this related to codecs in anyway?
<Ashex> system settings>sound
<villain> CHALL
<Ashex> villain: random word usage?
<villain> yeh opps
<villain> *
<villain> i c
<villain> bill is known as satern
<villain> satan
<villain> .............
<_rince_> mrgn
<villain> grmn
<villain> ~>
<villain>   ./clear
<ironfroggy> so i was just trying to resize my ntfs partition, to give myself more room to run kubuntu, when i get this 'trying to resize ntfs partition "operation not supported" ' error... what does that tell you?
<villain> what app you using
<geneo93> what happened to java that was in repository
<villain> gparted
<ironfroggy> qtparted
<villain> >>
<geneo93> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Ashex> java is evil!
<Ashex> Actually it's not, don't listen to me
<ironfroggy> so is my ntfs partition borked?
<villain> tomcat is no fun
<villain> websphere is no fun
<villain> java is a headache
<Ashex> ironfroggy: you need to give the computer a little love
<Ashex> show it you care
<Ashex> then it might let you resize
<villain> php is therapeutic
<caribou7> Sorry - Krusader is a twin pane file manager
<ironfroggy> maybe i should just kill it
<caribou7> Like midnight/norton/total commander
<Ashex> Ha, that wouldn't solve things :p
<Ashex> ironfroggy: check to make sure you're not shrinking the ntfs drive beyond how much data is in there
<villain> anyone use JBOSS apps
<Ashex> so if it's using 12/16gigs, check that you're not shrinking it below 12gigs
<martinnet> hello
<caribou7> See www.krusader.org
<ironfroggy> Ashex: qtparted doesnt let me, and i know im not anyway. ive got about 16 gigs in there and im shrinking it to 20.
<Ashex> twin pane? use konquruer for that
<Ashex> ironfroggy: that's rather odd
<Ashex> wait
<Ashex> is it mounted?
<ironfroggy> no
<ironfroggy> im on a livecd
<Ashex> the kubuntu live cd I take it
<ironfroggy> i tried to resize it earlier, and it failed, and i ran chkdsk in windows, and tried again and got this.
<ironfroggy> yes
<Ashex> hmm
<Ashex> I'm going to reboot real quick, refer to generic (my laptop)
<caribou7> Konqueror isn't the same
<Generic> do mount in konsole real quick
<Generic> just to be safe
<ironfroggy> oddly enough, immediately after the failed resize, i booted into windows and was using it. i had skipped the disc check.
<Generic> it failed when you clicked commit?
<ironfroggy> then i rebooted and run it, and after the disk check, windows wont start cause it lost some file (apparently the disk check removed it for me. how nice).
<ironfroggy> yeah it was defragging first, i believe, and then it died.
<Generic> heh
<Generic> welcome to my world!
<Generic> well, for today that is
<ironfroggy> hows that?
<Generic> i got my new mobo and cpu today
<Generic> amd64 3800
<Generic> and a sata 300GB to go with it
<Generic> I've spent the past 5 hours getting kubuntu64 installed and working
<Generic> and you know what the funny thing is?
<Generic> there was never anything wrong with it, i was just being an idiot
<villain> i c
<ironfroggy> im really tempted to just wipe XP completely. the only reason i have to keep it now is Oblivion, which i hear already runs in winex
<villain> do it
<Generic> when you install kubuntu to another drive and grub is already existing on another one, it updates the existing grub
<Generic> i didn't know that, so i switched the boot order to boot off sata, and nothing happened
<Generic> so i spent 3 hours trying to figure it out to no success
<Generic> so i installed xp to it, and it bluescreened after i installed drivers
<ironfroggy> sounds familiar. i spent hours trying to get lilo installed on an extra 200 meg hdd i had lying around, because i could get anything installed to the MBR on the root drive. after hours of work, i had lilo installed on the root drive. probably just had a command wrong to begin with.
<Generic> and bluscreens everytime i boot into it, so that os is fucked
<villain> lol
<villain> XP is like 6 years old
<villain> why would you use a 6 year old OS
<Generic> because it has teh games
<villain> lol yeh i no
<villain> but what about cedega
<villain> i set it up a few times
<villain> it works for BF2 so thats all that matters
<Generic> GuildWars runs like crap in cedega
<villain> most good games Cedega will suppport
<villain> update your cedega
<villain> are you using latest cedega
<Generic> I think i am
<Generic> i don't have an account, so i haven't a clue really
<villain> Dual boot is probably better than cedega
<villain> cedega needs a lot of work still
<Generic> when xp works
<villain> yeh i no i like XP for photo apps and games
<villain> i just wish it was available to linux
<Generic> i use it for video editing
<Generic> I have photoshop 7 in linux
<villain> i use photoshop CS
<Generic> how'd you get cs working in linux?
<villain> i think its 9
<villain> and photo impact 11
<Generic> cs2 is 9
<Generic> cs is 8
<villain> yeh its cs2
<Generic> eh, i don't really see anything new in cs2
<Generic> other then the healing brush, which works like crap anyways
<Generic> i prefer to do it by hand
<villain> i dont have much use for it
<villain> i use photoimpact 11 alot
<villain> it unlead
<Generic> eh, photoimpact is okay
<Generic> it's n00b friendl
<villain> was tring to install it on kubuntu. Using crossover office
<Generic> friendly*
<villain> its very friendly
<villain> good for logos and banners
<geneo93> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<villain> crossover only supports old versions
<villain> BOT
<villain> .......
<sysrpl> hello
<sysrpl> i keep losing all sound when watching videos online at sites like youtube ... does anyone know what might be causing this?
<sysrpl> i keep losing all sound when watching videos online at sites like youtube ... does anyone know what might be causing this?
<Generic> sysrpl, it's a common problem
<Generic> flash videos are teh suck
<Generic> do you mean it's out of sync
<Generic> or sound stops working afterwards
<sysrpl> i mean at some time it was working, then suddenly it it doesn't any longer
<sysrpl> i have fixed the problem once before, but now it has gone mute again
<sysrpl> it's very annoying
<Generic> odd
<bladeofevilsbane> hey can someone please give me some advice on linux?
<noiesmo> if lsmod returns that the Module is not used ie Used by 0 does it need to be loaded or can i blacklist it to speed up boot time
<abattoir> bladeofevilsbane: sure, aks
<abattoir> *ask
<bladeofevilsbane> um i need to know which distribution is right for me
<MukiEX> Is there a straightfoward guide to install fglrx drivers and xgl, preferably through an apt repository, preferbly through a script that autoconfigures?
<bladeofevilsbane> i tried kubuntu and i didnt like it very much
<abattoir> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<abattoir> MukiEX: ^^^^ ?
<abattoir> bladeofevilsbane: ok, what didnt you like?
<bladeofevilsbane> well i have a 64bit processor and i couldnt get flash to work at all in kubuntu
<MukiEX> Yes, I've tried official guides through Google, and I get stuck on that annoying Mesa lib issue, or the EXT_texture_from_pixmap fiasco.
<abattoir> bladeofevilsbane: what distros have you tried..
<bladeofevilsbane> i heard it works in suse just fine
<bladeofevilsbane> but i heard suse is slow
<bladeofevilsbane> just kubuntu
<MukiEX> I'm looking for something that doesn't involve doing anything after I've set everything up correctly and hit ./install , or something of the sort.
<abattoir> bladeofevilsbane: you must undersand that flash is not officially supported for 64-bit
<abattoir> however you can make it work
<bladeofevilsbane> oh
<bladeofevilsbane> what other distros are good?
<abattoir> bladeofevilsbane: on sec, i'll give you a link, for eg.
<MukiEX> !xgl ati
<ubotu> I know nothing about xgl ati - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Ashex> abattoir, kubuntu64 up and running :D
<abattoir> MukiEX: did you ask on the official channel
<abattoir> Ashex: cool :)
<MukiEX> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<MukiEX> Official? Like Ubuntu?
<abattoir> #ubuntu-xgl
<MukiEX> Unfortunately, the thing I'm asking for, Ati(not nvidia) + XGL + KDE (not Gnome) usually results in headaches.
<MukiEX> I'll try, thanks abattoir =3
<bladeofevilsbane> so um
<bladeofevilsbane> which other distros are good?
<abattoir> well, tbh i have tried only mandriva and kubuntu for 64-bit, and i prefer kubuntu because it has more packages, is better supported, has a nice community and what not...
<unix_infidel> most distro's have the same degree of 64-bit support.
<bladeofevilsbane> um
<bladeofevilsbane> well i have a 64bit processor so i cant run anything else can i? :(
<unix_infidel> bladeofevilsbane: not true.
<abattoir> bladeofevilsbane: you can run a normal 32bit OS
<unix_infidel> i'm just saying, most distro's have about the same degree of support for 64bit platform.
<abattoir> bladeofevilsbane: i, for example run both 32 and 63 bit on an AMD turion...
<bladeofevilsbane> um
<abattoir> *64
<unix_infidel> which honestly is a waste of money if your buying it just because of the 64bit and not because of the increased throughput on a desktop.
<bladeofevilsbane> what about gentoo? someone told me that its the best distro
<unix_infidel> bladeofevilsbane: it's best to hit distrowatch.com and research it for yourself.
<bladeofevilsbane> but i dont even know what to look for:(
<abattoir> well, i havent tried it, and this might best be a conversation for #kubuntu-offtopic
<unix_infidel> bladeofevilsbane: that's what that URL is for.
<Ashex> hahahahahaha
<Ashex> abattoir, you're funny
<Ashex> offtopic....
<abattoir> Ashex: :)
<unix_infidel> otherwise, you'll spend hours and hours using a distro you're not comfortable with.
<Ashex> i'm going to try tremulous on my new system
<Ashex> see if i kick more ass
<abattoir> bladeofevilsbane: different people prefer different distros, that's why all the variations exist
<bladeofevilsbane> this doesnt tell me which ones are fast and easy to use :(
<syperchaic> isn't spending hours on a distro what it's all about?
<Ashex> yeah
<cantinstallkubun> hey
<syperchaic> i thought that was how one got the right to proclaim that distro-X is better than distro-Y
<Ashex> when i first started on linux, i went through 6 distros in 4 days
<Ashex> i barely slept the entire time
<syperchaic> *sigh* good times...
<abattoir> Ashex: hehe
<Ashex> yeah, i learn linux by breaking things
<syperchaic> i've always run into some silly little problem that stopped me going ahead any further, got disheartened and went to play games on w32
<bladeofevilsbane> im still confused :(
<bladeofevilsbane> this site doesnt tell me which ones run fast and which ones are easy to use
<Ashex> which ones "runs fast" is purely opinion
<abattoir> bladeofevilsbane: all those are perceptory terms
<cantinstallkubun> Anyone help me out? I'm trying to install   kubuntu linux of the live CD, I click installand it does alot of things which it says "ok" to, then it goes black for a few secs now it's stuck on a kubuntu logo with a loading bar that isnt loading.  If I turn of hte machine it says off to everything and ejects them.  Anyone kno wwhat I need to do?
<amaraa> i need help
<Ashex> IMO the easiest ones would be kubuntu, ubuntu, and SuSE
<syperchaic> as for running fast, it's all on what you actually run, not the distro so much
<amaraa> anyone help
<syperchaic> knoppix!
<|lostbyte|> amaraa, ?
<|lostbyte|> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<amaraa> i using Kubuntu
<unix_infidel> bladeofevilsbane: think of it like this...most all distro's are fast enough.
<bladeofevilsbane> but alot of people told me suse is slow and i didnt like kubuntu :(
<abattoir> cantinstallkubun: was the installation completed?
<unix_infidel> bladeofevilsbane: prepare a list of what you want. and then compare it with reviews on google searches.
<cantinstallkubun> Dunno,
<unix_infidel> if you dont know what you want, no one can help you decide which distro is "l33test"
<abattoir> bladeofevilsbane: i seriously request you to carry on this conversation in #kubuntu-offtopic :) please
<bladeofevilsbane> but i dont know what i want :(
<amaraa> my root permission
<syperchaic> the way a distro feels can change when you try a different window manager for instance
<bladeofevilsbane> um i dont know how to abattoir
<syperchaic> try iceWM it's teh leet
<Ashex> bladeofevilsbane, /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<Ashex> better yet, hop over to ##linux
<cantinstallkubun> nope, still not installed
<abattoir> cantinstallkubun: so you see this 'logo' when you boot up?
<abattoir> cantinstallkubun: or are you referring to the installation window?
<syperchaic> any ideas on why my mp3s don't work in kubuntu?
<abattoir> syperchaic: amarok?
<abattoir> !mp3 > syperchaic
<Ashex> Hey, that's a new one
<amaraa> hey lostbit
<Ashex> i always used !tell
<amaraa> are u listen me
<amaraa> ?
<cantinstallkubun> It boots off the CD, I choose Start or install kubuntu, it does some stuff and oks it all, then it goes black for a sec, than comes back to the same screen but not oking anything, just sits there. I let it sit there for about 20 mins
<abattoir> Ashex: ubotu is intelligent ;)
<ironfroggy> so how insane is it that a move between two directories in the same samba share is doing it _one_ _file_ _at_ _a_ _time_?
<amaraa> anybody help
<syperchaic> that's so cool
<Ashex> amaraa, desribe your problem and we will do out best to assist you
<Ashex> s/out/our
<abattoir> cantinstallkubun: so you dont see the desktop, after you boot from the cd?
<amaraa> now i install my pc kubuntu
<amaraa> and i cant logon my root
<cantinstallkubun> Nope, I just see the bar that it shows when it's loading stuff and oking them at the beggining with the word kubuntu and it freezes there
<Hobbsee> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Ashex> amaraa, use sudo to become root
<Ashex> and check that link for more info
<abattoir> cantinstallkubun: you remember the last 'message'
<abattoir> ??
<bladeofevilsbane> nobody in the linux place is answering me :(
<alexicon> hiyas, anyone here savvy with iwconfig?? im trying to setup wireless on my dell 600m [intel wifi chipset]  and its saying invalid argument to iwconfig eth1 txpower on
<|lostbyte|> amaraa, Huh ? whats up with the root ?
<abattoir> bladeofevilsbane: #kubuntu-offtopic?
<cantinstallkubun> I'll run it again, one second
<amaraa> su
<amaraa> sudo
<amaraa> ?????
<Desh> How do I check what kernels I have on my system?
<|lostbyte|> amaraa, You cant start x as root.
<abattoir> Desh: 'uname -r'
<abattoir> that'd show the current kernel used
<Desh> abattoir: I mean all the kernels available
<abattoir> you can used adept to find all the kernels installed
<Desh> Ah ok, thanks.
<bladeofevilsbane> amaraa to run a command as the superuser you type sudo followed by the command
<cantinstallkubun> Alright, it;s at the screen where it's loading essential drivers, mounting root file system etc.  Waiting for a few mintues
<bladeofevilsbane> like example sudo apt-get install
<bladeofevilsbane> and then enter ur password
<|lostbyte|> amaraa, You mean a command.. ?
<bladeofevilsbane> i think
<abattoir> Desh: or 'apt-cache search linux-image'
<bladeofevilsbane> am i right? =(
<alexicon> iwconfig anyone??
<amaraa> please i wait
<Desh> Question, I am running the 32bit version of Kubuntu on an AMD64bit machine, first I'd like to know if there is a problem with this, and secondly, which kernel version I should use.
<amaraa> i now typing sudo
<abattoir> Desh: its perfectly fine
<abattoir> Desh: i386 or i686 should be good
<Desh> abattoir: any advantages with the 686?
<|lostbyte|> alexicon, ?
<alexicon> trying to setup a wifi card, and getting an error on iwconfig eth1 txpower on   SET failed on device eth1 ; Invalid argument.
<cantinstallkubun> The last thing it "Okd" was something periodic, flashed to fast to see.  Then it flashed a large screen which was all black for a split second which said ubuntu linux 6.06 then ALOT of writing going half way down the screen.  Now it's once again where it was OKing things, but no OKing things, just sitting there
<|lostbyte|> alekibango, remove that command from the interfaces file..
<|lostbyte|> alekibango, if you have one.
<alexicon> interfaces?? /etc/?
<alexicon> iftab?
<abattoir> Desh: sorry, was away, different CPU optimizations...
<alexicon> gotcha lostbyte
<alexicon> /etc/network/interfaces
<abattoir> Desh: 686 should be good for an athlon :)
<cantinstallkubun> now I CTRL+ALT+DELTED and it stopped everything
<alexicon> still makes no sense tho
<alexicon> i want to power on the radio
<amaraa> i cant do sudo
<alexicon> the device is there
<Desh> abattoir: ok thanks, if I delete the old kernels with adept, will it remove all the headers and what not?
<|lostbyte|> alexicon, pls paste the command you are using ?
<abattoir> Desh: i'm not sure about the headers... just check...
<alexicon>  sudo iwconfig eth1 txpower on
<Desh> Ok
<alexicon> i was using kwifimanager, thats the command that program tries to run to enable the radio apparently
<abattoir> cantinstallkubun: do you see 'Adding Livecd user' ?
<cantinstallkubun> Screw it I'm just installing SuSE linux atleast the installer worked,
<cantinstallkubun> And yep, that's one of the first things I see
<|lostbyte|> alexicon, what card ?
<abattoir> cantinstallkubun: whatever suits you
<alexicon> intel, not sure how to verify which im using, its a dell laptop inspiron 600m
<alexicon> thought it would be something pretty generic
<alexicon> iwconfig sees it there
<Desh> abattoir: ok, I want to get the new 686 kernel, so I install linux-image-2.6....-686, linux-image-686, linux-headers-686, is that it?
<alexicon> i just cant enable it
<abattoir> cantinstallkubun: you can use the alternate cd if you have an old monitor/card
<abattoir> Desh: looks good...
<Desh> Oh and restricted modules
<cantinstallkubun> My moniter is a LCD Widescreen tv, my card is a ATI Radeon x700
<|lostbyte|> alexicon, what do you get for iwlist wlan0 txpower ?
<abattoir> cantinstallkubun: a laptop?
<|lostbyte|> replace wlan0 fro eth1.. :)
<cantinstallkubun> Nope, desktop
<abattoir> cantinstallkubun: seems like it, try booting w/ acpi off
<Desh> abattoir: and I shouldn't get the k7 kernel instead of 686?
<abattoir> cantinstallkubun: ok, anyways try that
<alexicon> eth1      unknown transmit-power information.
<alexicon> Current Tx-Power:off
<abattoir> Desh: hmmm... not sure...
<abattoir> cantinstallkubun: any chance the cd is bad? scratched?
<|lostbyte|> alexicon, i cant see anything wrong..
<alexicon> me either :/
<alexicon> oh well
<|lostbyte|> alexicon, could be a comfliting driver ..
<cantinstallkubun> How would one disable acpi
<|lostbyte|> alexicon, do you have ndiswrapper installed ?
<alexicon> lostbyte, is it bothered that im using eth0 at the same time?
<abattoir> cantinstallkubun: does the 'safe mode' thing work?
<|lostbyte|> alexicon, YEah ! but is it another wireless card ?
<abattoir> cantinstallkubun: its the second or third in the menu, iirc
<alexicon> no its my cabled connection
<the_hammer> to make a new user account in terminal its the same way through all systems of linux right like commands ther same?
<alexicon> hrm
<alexicon> i dont have ndiswrapper
<alexicon> lemme get that
<|lostbyte|> alexicon, then, its does'nt matter..
<alexicon> o
<cantinstallkubun> Im about to give it a shot.
<alexicon> ok let me get ndiswrapper
<|lostbyte|> alexicon, you dont need it..
<alexicon> oh ok
<|lostbyte|> alexicon, you can an intel card.. what model ?
<|lostbyte|> can/have*
<abattoir> cantinstallkubun: good
<alexicon> im not sure which model lostbyte, how can i find out?
<alexicon> is there a /proc for it?
<cantinstallkubun> if I cant get this working I always have my gentoo/SuSE CDs
<alexicon> lspci?
<alexicon> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)
<abattoir> cantinstallkubun: like i said before, whatever suits you :)
<the_hammer> anyone know how to add users using terminal?
<alexicon> the_hammer: man useradd
<bladeofevilsbane> =( nobody will help me in the linux room :(
<cantinstallkubun> With safe graphics, it launched the desktop though can I installf rom here?
<Healot> bladeofevilsbane: becayse you don't ask any question
<Healot> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<abattoir> cantinstallkubun: yes, you can
<bladeofevilsbane> i already asked and was told to go somewhere else
<bladeofevilsbane> so i did an i asked there an nobody would help me :(
<alexicon> what is your question bladeofevilsbane!?!
<bladeofevilsbane> i need help choosing a good distro
<abattoir> bladeofevilsbane: #kubuntu-offtopic
<abattoir> bladeofevilsbane: third time, i'm telling you
<cantinstallkubun> Huzzah! It works! *Throws SuSE Linux CDs at walls* I can sleep again! *2:42 am here*
<Healot> hoh, no wonder
<abattoir> i'm sure people there will speak with you
<abattoir> cantinstallkubun: cool :)
<bladeofevilsbane> see nobody wants to help me =(
<cantinstallkubun> Thanks for the help ^.^
<ChefWill> anyone know how to manually save a sesson w/o logging out?
<alexicon> bladeofevilsbane: that was help, please try that offtopic channel if you arent asking a specific kubuntu question
<ChefWill> or at least how to manually configure what starts and what doesnt
<cantinstallkubun> lol, I think I'm going to need to make this computer ubuntu to :O
<alexicon> ChefWill: you still using kde?
<Healot> define "good distro" >> bladeofevilsbane
<cantinstallkubun> *Kubuntu
<abattoir> ChefWill: KDE session manager?
<ChefWill> alexicon: yes
<alexicon> nod^
<|lostbyte|> alekibango, there is a package for kubuntu on your card, but its in source..
<|lostbyte|> alexicon, ^^
<ChefWill> abattoir: built in?
<alexicon> yeah its in kcontrol somewhere
<bladeofevilsbane> i dont know healot i dont know anything about linux =(
<alexicon> ermm where..
<abattoir> ChefWill: Kcontrol -> KDE components->...
<bladeofevilsbane> i know that i dont like kubuntu tho =(
<alexicon> what dont you like about it bladeofevilsbane
<abattoir> bladeofevilsbane: dude, last time i'm telling you come to #kubuntu-offtopic, we'll discuss there
<bladeofevilsbane> i was answering a question abattoir =(
<ChefWill> ah thanks
<alexicon> lostbyte Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)
<bladeofevilsbane> dont get mad at me =(
<ChefWill> "Restore manually saved session" is what i want i guess
<intelikey> kubuntu installed crashes a lot doesn't it...
<|lostbyte|> alexicon, apt-get install ipw2100-source
<alexicon> cheers lostbyte
<abattoir> bladeofevilsbane: i've told you 4 times, its hard to help others when your messages drown it :(
<alexicon> **~~bladeofevilsbane~~**  what didnt you like about kubuntu????
<abattoir> who else wants to join our distro discussion ? ;)
<alexicon> :P
<alexicon> i'll battle this out with you abattoir
<bladeofevilsbane> if i answer you alexicon abbatoir will just get mad at me again =(
<syperchaic> does anyone like debian here?
<abattoir> alexicon: hehe #kubuntu-offtopic it is then
<intelikey> man the graphical installer is un-usable !
<||Trayer||> Has anyone here attempted/Had success and running WoW Under Wine On Kubuntu? I had it on my Gentoo
<alexicon> bladeofevilsbane: what was your problem with it bladeofevilsbane so i can suggest a solution or a distro that better does what you need...
<alexicon> kk abattoir
<duckdown> Hey all, I am trying to search for a string in a directory but need a result that shows the filename.  (cat * |grep MYWORD shows the results I need to pinpoint..)
<Healot> intelikey: the bug has been filed, get the latest build of desktop CD...
<intelikey> Healot: yeah dl it on dialup...   maybe not.
<syperchaic> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<syperchaic> ahh omniscient irc...
<intelikey> what i need is the server cd     i don't like desktops anyway.  they are all pointy clicky  yucky
<||Trayer||> Ahh, the done to death topic, KDE vs Gnome
<||Trayer||> Another issue has come up in my installation, The installer appears to have froze at "Creating ext3 file system for / in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda)...
<intelikey> i just migrated three hd's to ext3  so things on this box are still abit messy.  and i figured 'hey iv got the cd why not give it one more try...'
<intelikey> ||Trayer||: yeah i was just bitching about the installer too....
<||Trayer||> intelikey: Wurd
<||Trayer||> )
<||Trayer||> I'm not quite sure how ubuntu/kubuntu cores are different, but if I download a ubuntu build of AMSN will it work on kubuntu?
<intelikey> i found an easy way to make it leave the other drives alone though.   i sudid rm /dev/hd*    then started the installer.  hehhe now all it can find are the scsi disks
<intelikey> well it crashed again with 'failed to create file system'  and i told it to automatically partition sda that time.
<bladeofevilsbane> =( nobody will help me
<intelikey> bladeofevilsbane: what was your Q ?
<||Trayer||> How does one set a static IP in Kubuntu? Through a KDE control panel right?
<bladeofevilsbane> i dont know which distro to use and i cant make my music work in kubuntu =(
<intelikey> bladeofevilsbane: tried vlc ?
<alexicon> intelikey: hes on a livecd...
<intelikey> can't install on the live ?
<alexicon> i dunno whats on the 64bit livecd
<alexicon> but *ubuntu never has mp3 support by default
<intelikey> no but vlc does
<||Trayer||> How does one set a static IP in Kubuntu?
<Healot> via the file /etc/network/interfaces; start with man interfaces ;
<Healot> or enter the IP address manually using ifconfig command
<||Trayer||> so what would be hte exact command to set it? (IP Wanting to be 192.168.1.50)
<ChefWill> anyone here use Baghira ?
<intelikey> sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.50 up
<Healot> for starter "sudo ifconfig <interface> <IP address> netmask <netmask>"
<Healot> up :)
<||Trayer||> intelikey: Will this be permanent aka not need to be reset every time?
<thyko> how do i install gtk-config?
<intelikey> ||Trayer||: nope
<Healot> to make permanent every boot time add the entry to /etc/network/interfaces;
<intelikey> ||Trayer||: set it in the interfaces file like healot said.
<||Trayer||> Healot: I'm not the most expierienced with linux, I'm more of a mac person, how does one change this?
<Healot> something like "auto inet eth0 static"
<intelikey> or add the ifconfig command to an init script....   not the ubuntu way, but it works.
<Healot> first open the file /etc/network/interfaces ? ||Trayer||
<thyko> any ideas?
<||Trayer||> Healot: Doing
<Healot> !find gtk-config
<ubotu> No packages matching 'gtk-config' could be found
<Healot> ok... did you prefix sudo while typing the command, ||Trayer||?
<intelikey> thyko apt-cache search gtk | grep conf
<Healot> file /etc/network/interfaces needs root access to write...
<thyko> i'm trying to install php-gtk
<||Trayer||> I'm in the file
<||Trayer||> What do I change
<Healot> see the part "auto inet ethX"?
<intelikey> thyko apt-cache search php-gtk    and install it.
<||Trayer||> Actually, know
<||Trayer||> *no
<||Trayer||> = \
<Healot> ||Trayer||: flush the content of the file to pastebin
<Healot> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<||Trayer||> It's on my other computer, Should I copy out the whole file?
<intelikey> you mean type it?   the comments you can skip.
<Healot> whichever suits you, yeah skip the commented lines
<thyko> i cant find php-gtk on apt-get
<Healot> !find php-gtk
<ubotu> No packages matching 'php-gtk' could be found
<Healot> !find phpeditor
<ubotu> No packages matching 'phpeditor' could be found
<||Trayer||> It's in the pastebin
<intelikey> and the url is ???????
<||Trayer||> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18500
<ChefWill> anyone here use the kwin-baghira theme?
<nirmal> did anyone install clearsilver on ubuntu
<alexicon> LOL theres a linux driver for the playstation ddr mats X-D
<alexicon> heh
<intelikey> someone please give me the major and minors for sda1 and sda5 ?
<Healot> major and minor?
<intelikey> yeah.
<syperchaic> umm... A#, Gb, Eb, C
<intelikey> ls -l /dev/sda1
<syperchaic> does that make sense to you? because it doesn't to me
<intelikey> nope.
<intelikey> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 0 2006-07-21 05:31 /dev/sda
<intelikey> like that  ^   major 8 minor 0
<intelikey>  ^ block device
<syperchaic> what do the major and minors do? what are they used for?
<intelikey> tell me how to make the block device
<intelikey> so i can then access it
<||Trayer||> how does one open a .deb file such as the one for amsn?
<intelikey> it's basic addressing.
<abattoir> ||Trayer||: 'sudo dpkg -i *.deb'
<RawSewage> sudo dpkg -i  name.deb
<intelikey> ||Trayer||: open ?  or install ?
<||Trayer||> Install
<intelikey> yeah dpkg -i
<abattoir> ||Trayer||: where * is the name of the package
<intelikey> abattoir: path and name.
<intelikey> so is sda1   8, 1  ?
* intelikey does mknod /dev/sda1 b 8 1     on a guess seeing no one will confirm it...
<syperchaic> intelikey:  my sda1 is the same.
<intelikey> same as ?
<syperchaic> 8, 1
<intelikey> k  thank you.
<syperchaic> sda is 8, 0
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> i thought that was where they went.  but needed some confirmation
<syperchaic> ... not that it's mounted or anything
<rayner> hi
<liviux> Hi all.
<syperchaic> HIIIIES HAPPY TIMES
<syperchaic> hmm, maybe I should stop watching so much japanese wapamation
<syperchaic> BYEEES SAD TIMES
<||Trayer||> where/how do I get vlc player?
<intelikey> ok it formated ok... now if i can just get the graphic installer to skip the partitioning step.....
<alexicon> lostbyte you still around? ive got that module installed, but im not sure whats going on. still not working
<alexicon> !paste >> alexicon
<alexicon> !paste > alexicon
<intelikey> does the redirect really work ?
<intelikey> !paste > ubotu
<alexicon> yah
<alexicon> !paste > intelikey
<Lunar_Raven> !paste > Lunar_Raven
<alexicon> heh
<Lunar_Raven> interesting
<Lunar_Raven> lol
<alexicon> ^_^
<Lunar_Raven> !kbfx > Lunar_Raven
<ubotu> I know nothing about kbfx  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Lunar_Raven> !kde > Lunar_Raven
<intelikey> !tell blah about blah      used to work too
<Lunar_Raven> cool
<intelikey> !tell Lunar_Raven about ubotu
<Lunar_Raven> :D
<alexicon> haha
<intelikey> anyone know the command to make irssi only use one window ?
<||Trayer||> anyone know how I can listen to MP3s... I tried using "juk" nothing will play
<alexicon> trayer did you get the mpeg libs?
<||Trayer||> Nope, where can I get them, add remove programs?
<Healot> !info libxine-extracodecs > ||Trayer||
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<alexicon> yeah
<delta> hi
<alexicon> i usually just search adept for mpeg, look for the lib that has mpeg 3 ...
<alexicon> but yeah those libxine codecs are good to have
<||Trayer||> xine player/The codecs are appearing in gray, whats with that?
<alexicon> you added the repositories??
<alexicon> multiverse/universe
<||Trayer||> no idea what that means = \
<andrew_> How do I allow my Adept to use all repositories?
<alexicon> in adept you:
* alexicon waits for it to load
<alexicon> lol
<alexicon> View > manage repositories
<andrew_> I can't find nvidiaglx
<||Trayer||> I just have view manage changes
<alexicon> right click the grey ones and enable them
<alexicon> hmm? in adept trayer?
<||Trayer||> yeah, in adept I'm only getting Review Changes
<alexicon> for me View has, show package list, manage repositories, show last dwnld, show last dpkg run
<rene> good morning. does anyone have experiences with setting up kubuntu together with a windows xp home (oem)? i was told running kubuntu together with a oem version of windows wont work. is this true?
<Lynoure> I don't seem to be able to unmount my usb drive, not even as a root. It's claiming to be busy. lsof never finishes, so   lsof | grep sda1   also does not finish. It got mounted automatically for me but when I try to umount it as a user I get claim that it is not in fstab and I cannot umount it as I'm not root. And as a root I cannot umount it either: "umount: /media/sda1: device is busy". And nothing should be accessing it, really.
<thyko> Rene: i doubt it, it should work
<andrew_> No you can dualboot the easy.
<alexicon> trayer, above preview changes button
<alexicon> adept   edit    view    settings   help
<rene> thyko: problem is after having installed kubuntu, restarting and choosing windows in grub, the vaio recovery tool says my system is broken and wants to set the noteback to the original state
<||Trayer||> just a second
<Lynoure> What can I do? I feel hesitant to umount -f it or just unplug it.
<rene> thyko: even if i tell kubuntu setup not to set up grub in mbr but on the linux partition
<alexicon> Lynoure: dmesg saying anything about it
<alexicon> whats teh device?
<Lynoure> alexicon: loads of things...
<alexicon> heh
<alexicon> how much data is at stake? :P
<Lynoure> alexicon: I'll put them into a paste bin
<alexicon> ok
<andrew_> Is there any way to get nvidiaglx on adept?
<alexicon> andrew i believe you can get the source, then run module-assistant to install it
<Lynoure> alexicon: It stores the contents of two computers that no longer have that data... so, yep, quite a lot.
<alexicon> :o
<Lynoure> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<intelikey> hmmm i think the installer is actually going to install something this time.... after only 3 hours...... imagen that !
<Lynoure> alexicon: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18501
<alexicon> k
<Lynoure> alexicon: I even tried remounting it ro, then unmounting, but no, still busy
<alexicon> :/
<intelikey> Lynoure: what ya trying to umount ?
<alexicon> usb hdd
<alexicon> whats the fs on it Lynoure
<Lynoure> intelikey: /dev/sda1  , which was originally mounted for me automatically by kubuntu
<intelikey> any open applications on that drive ?
<intelikey> lsof | grep sda
<Lynoure> alexicon: ext3
<Lynoure> intelikey: like I said, does not finish
<alexicon> ps saying anything about it?
<intelikey> lsof doesn't finish ?
<alexicon> lsof can be a pain like that though
<Lynoure> intelikey: yep, does not.
<liviux> Hi all. I'm going to change my Fedora (bad) to kubuntu, but I saw that the download file of the 6.06 version is about 690 Mb, while other distro (Knoppix , Fedora) are about 4 Gb. Is Kubuntu poor of contents to the beginning?
<alexicon> any zombies hanging on to it?
<Lynoure> intelikey: first gives me loads of stuff, the does seemingly nothing.
<intelikey> sudo eject /dev/sda1
<alexicon> liviux: knoppix is a livedvd now, thats why its so big. the kubuntu is a livecd install, and once you install you can add whatever you need
<intelikey> or remove what ever....
<Lynoure> intelikey: busy, umount failed and so on
<liviux> great thank you so much
<alexicon> np liviux enjoy :)
<Lynoure> alexicon: I'm not really sure what to look for, nothing mentions it
<Lynoure> alexicon: I'm not new to linux but new to kde/kubuntu
<intelikey> Lynoure: how bad you want it unpluged ?
<alexicon> its crit data intelikey
<alexicon> i would venture to say its probably fine
<alexicon> ive had to rip things out before
<alexicon> but
<alexicon> i feel your worry
<alexicon> heh
<alexicon> can you read the data?
<alexicon> even if you cant umount the drive, is it still available?
<Lynoure> Yes.
<intelikey> alexicon: i didn't ask that, just what measure should we take to get free from it.   cause  kill -9 -1 and umount the thing would almost surely get it.
<Lynoure> it's mostly silent, occasionally makes noises.
<alexicon> nod intelikey
<intelikey> then restarting the system with init 3   should bring the gui back on line
<Lynoure> That's better than just shutting down and unpluging?
<intelikey> maybe the phrase 'restarting...' is out of place there.
<s9141038> 55667788
<intelikey> Lynoure: if you would rather do it the slow way,  they are pretty much equal in outcome
<Lynoure> I could pastebin my ps results too...
<s9141038> bye bye
<s9141038> Bye Bye
<Lynoure> But I think this has happened once before with this disk... And I'll need to use it in the future. hmmm.
<||Trayre||> So, how do I add respotoires to the adept?  Under view I just got review chagnes
<alexicon> hrm
<alexicon> thats strange trayre
<intelikey> Lynoure: if you remounted it ro  the data is static on it.  you could unplug at any time.     only thing about removing an fs that the system thinks is still mounted, it may hang your box.
<||Trayre||> I can take a screen shot and stick it in the pastebin = \
<alexicon> heh yeah, or just link us up anywhere
<alexicon> one of those menu options should have manage repositories though
<Lynoure> intelikey: that's not that bad.
<||Trayre||> Also, how does one get VLC player? There's nothing to download on their site
<Healot> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player for all audio and video formats. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 7620 kB, installed size 18808 kB
<intelikey> yeah if it ro the data is safe.  that's what the root fs is when you kill the system.  it remounts ro and then powers off.
<Healot> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Lynoure> intelikey: I know.
<alexicon> yeah we're trying to get there in adept healot
<Lynoure> intelikey: I just wish I knew what's causing  this
<||Trayre||> >_>; Useful, if I could change my respoitories
<alexicon> i guess you could just manually edit the file trayre
<Lynoure> Now the pastebin stopped liking me
<||Trayre||> Bahaha, I have bad luck with that.  Where's the file?
<intelikey> Lynoure: lets see the output of  "ps -A x "
<Lynoure> intelikey: did that already, just having trouble contacting pastebin
<alexicon> trayre /etc/apt/sources.list
<Lynoure> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18505
<intelikey> err scratch that.  this system is not hardly finished installing and it will want to reboot.   i should mind my own business.
<||Trayre||> Strange, the option just appeared this time I ran it
<alexicon> lol
<alexicon> ok so right click the grey lines like these:
<alexicon> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<alexicon> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper multiverse
<alexicon> and do enable
<alexicon> then apply
<Lynoure> alexicon: do you see anything weird in the process list?
* alexicon looks
<alexicon> trayre if you cant find those lines, just paste them one at a time into that blank line at the bottom
<Lynoure> ...other than it getting cropped sideways :)
* intelikey does /exec echo 'http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18505' | sudo tee /target/url       i'll look in a minute.
<||Trayre||> They're still appearing grey in the add remove programs, even though I added the respotoires
<alexicon> Lynoure: can i be a pain and get you to pastebin this command: ps -A --forest -o pid,pgrp,user,nice,cputime,%cpu,%mem,command
<alexicon> do the update thingy too i think
<alexicon> fetch update
<alexicon> you gotta update the package list after changing the repositories
<||Trayre||> So, how do I do that?
<alexicon> button at the top
<alexicon> fetch updates :)
<||Trayre||> Ahh, Genious *It's 4:08 am, And I've been having lots of technical troubles mmmkay? Go easy : P*
<alexicon> hehe
<Lynoure> alexicon: I'm the one who is a pain here... so sure, wai a min
<alexicon> ;0
<||Trayre||> Xine is STILL appearing grey, though everything else is appearing = \
<alexicon> hrm
<Lynoure> alexicon: haa, I think I found one
<alexicon> xine-lib?
<alexicon> :D
<alexicon> yeah alias that ps command, its my best friend
<alexicon> <3
<||Trayre||> nothing under xine lib = \
<alexicon> ok what are you trying to install trayre?
<alexicon> you want to get juk working right
<alexicon> something like that
<alexicon> ohhh yesh
<||Trayre||> yeah
<alexicon> those libxine-extracodecs
<alexicon> hrmmmm
<intelikey> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Lynoure> alexicon: killed a sneaky looking konqueror pointing at it, now get a different error...
<alexicon> heh
<alexicon> whats it saying now
* intelikey bets that reseting X would turn it loose...
<alexicon> trayer close down adept for a bit and try this: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<alexicon> whats your error?
<Lynoure> alexicon: "Cannot talk to klauncher"
<alexicon> erm
<alexicon> whats that error for
<alexicon> umount?
* intelikey still bets that reseting X would turn it loose...
<alexicon> yeah
<alexicon> get rid of X
<Lynoure> alexicon: no joy from umount as root either
<alexicon> get rid of X first
<Lynoure> alexicon, intelikey: brb
<alexicon> yeah loo break lol
<Lynoure> thank god/something for screen on a remote server
<intelikey> drop to a console and do a   sudo killall kdm && sudo eject /dev/sda1 && sudo kdm   unplug while it's ejected....
<intelikey> mmmm eject might error out even though it umounts.  cause it can't open the tray... idk.
<intelikey> but eject seems to be a more powerful umount.
<Lynoure> intelikey: was no need to, normal sudo umount was a charm after I left the x session
<intelikey> k
<alexicon> kk
<intelikey> so i win the bet....  shame no one took me up on it.
<alexicon> lol Lynoure
<Lynoure> intelikey, alexicon: thanks for both of you. I hope this will not happen again or that next time I'll figure out what's the culprit
<alexicon> X usually is ;D
<alexicon> glad your data is safe :)
<alexicon> poor kid didnt get his libxines :P
<alexicon> heh
<intelikey> oh krap!  i have to kill this dialup connection.  the installer wants to dl 39 hours worth of updates
<alexicon> lol
<Lynoure> alexicon: GUI - can't live with it, can't live without it. I guess removing automounting usb things might help.
<GameZMember327> '
<alexicon> im not used to the whole *ubuntu way Lynoure still confuses me too
<alexicon> everything seemed so much more straightforward and killable in gentoo lol
<Lynoure> alexicon: To exeggarate just a bit, I find myself missing my debian unstable so much I could cry, occasionally =)
<alexicon> haha
<alexicon> yeah
<alexicon> well its either this or windows for me this summer
<alexicon> so...
<alexicon> lol
<Lynoure> alexicon: At least with sid the answer to "why does it do this weird thing" was usually "ecause you made it to, silly"
<alexicon> i was happy with knoppix lol
<Lynoure> s/ecause/because
<alexicon> :)
<alexicon> overall ive been really impressed with kubuntu
<alexicon> its got a lot more automation than my gentoo does
<alexicon> with regards to all this plug and play stuff
<alexicon> im so used to having to dmesg and manually handle all the devices anyway :P
<alexicon> everyday im like wow! my mp3 player is in and even amarok wants to talk to it lol
<Lynoure> alexicon: heh. :) I'll gotta dash now. Some silly reporter wanting to visit here in 2,5 hours and I want to pretend I'm deeply involved in my other hobby at that time...
<alexicon> haha
<alexicon> gl with that! tc!
<intelike1> how will i get this thing to boot after installing on the boot drive (sda)   and it will install grub on hda  ????   i cant use grub, it's too weak.   so i'll have to install lilo now. i guess !
<Ashex> anyone have synergy running in 64-bit?
<evert> hello all , i'm having a little problem. Who can help me with it ?
<abattoir> evert: what is your problem?
<evert> I really need some space from my 'linux' hard disk , for other usage , but it has to be in NTFS
<evert> what's the easyest way to make the ext3 partition smaller and make a new ntfs partition ?
<Ashex> qparted
<Ashex> but don't change the start points of the ext3 and swap partition
<Ashex> if you do, all hell breaks loose
<evert> but when i try to use qparted , i can't do a thing becuase the ext3 partition is currently in use
<Ashex> boot off the live cd
<abattoir> evert: but you must also realise shrinking an ext3 partition is not a reliable proces.. it would be wise to backup important data
<abattoir> *process
<evert> ok
<evert> is there a high risk of failing ?
<abattoir> if qtparted doesnt work, you can try resize2fs
<evert> because there is quite a lot of important data on it
<abattoir> which is what (i think) qtparted uses, anyway...
<evert> ok
<evert> i'll try to boot from the installer cd and resize it then
<abattoir> evert: man resize2fs might shed some light
<evert> hopefully i don't loose my grub , then i'm f*cked
<abattoir> >>
<abattoir> If  you wish to shrink an ext2 partition, first use resize2fs to shrink the size of filesystem.  Then
<abattoir>        you may use fdisk(8) to shrink the size of the partition.  When shrinking the size of the  partition,
<abattoir>        make sure you do not make it smaller than the new size of the ext2 filesystem!
<abattoir> sorry for the flood
<abattoir> but that's what man resize2fs says about shrinking
<evert> ok
<evert> i'm going to try it then :)
<abattoir> evert: i'd again advise you to backup important stuff
<Ashex> :O
<abattoir> better safe than sorry :)
<intelikey> mke2fs /dev/hda      :)
<evert> going to backup it first :)
<ajay> !flah
<ubotu> I know nothing about flah - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ajay> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> oh a flasher huh
<fabid> hello
<intelikey> where does buntu store it's repos databases  ?
<alexicon> intelikey: /etc/apt/sources.list
<abattoir> packages.ubuntu.com?
<alexicon> oh
<alexicon> sorry
<alexicon> lol
<intelikey> when you do  apt-get update   where does it write ?
<intelikey> i know that's vague questioning     sorry ?
<fabid_>  var/cache/apt/archives
<kraut> moin
<intelikey> is it /var/cache/apt/something ?
<intelikey> no not archives.
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone
<intelikey> maybe pre-archives.
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey intelikey
<intelikey> hey MilhousePunkRock
<fabid_> yes intelijey....it's /var/cache/apt/archives directory where it put all .deb files after executing apt-get update command
<MilhousePunkRock> It only took another 3 hours to get WPA working yesterday...
<abattoir> pkgcache.bin ?
<intelikey> no it's not fadid
<MilhousePunkRock> The & was a no-go in the PSK
<intelikey> fabid that's where the packages are dl'd too  that's not where the databases are dl'd too
<MilhousePunkRock> But now I am not automatically connected to the wireless net when I boot, I have to do "sudo ifdown ath0 && sudo ifup ath0" to get connected
<intelikey> abattoir: maybe.   if so it's a db full of db's
<ajay> i cannot download edgy cd
<ajay> download speed too low
<fabid_> hmmm so where does it stores the database after apt-get update? in /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin?
<MilhousePunkRock> edgy is not yet a stable release, is it?
<abattoir> nope
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock: anything you can do on the command line you can do in a script and some things you cant do on the cli...
<intelikey> so add the commands to an init script
<MilhousePunkRock> well, with WEP i was connected on start-up
<intelikey> /etc/rc.local  would be a good place.
<MilhousePunkRock> auto ath0 (or something alike) is in the etc/network/interfaces already
<intelikey> just add the  ifdown and ifup commands you said you use,  to rc.local
<MilhousePunkRock> Do they require sudo anyway?
<intelikey> not in init script
<intelikey> s
<intelikey> init is higher than root
<MilhousePunkRock> is rc.local already there?
<intelikey> init is kernel level authority.     yes it's there  /etc/rc.local
<ricardo> hi everybody....
<MilhousePunkRock> It was empty so far, I added "ifdown ath0 && ifup ath0"
* MilhousePunkRock is going to reboot to see if that helped
<intelikey> yup
<intelikey> you may want to preceed that with a path string.
<intelikey> milhouse.....
<ricardo> does anynobdy know how to load applications that requiere root priviliedges automatically at startup, without asking root permission(im thinking of firestarter)
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock you may need to preceed that with a path string  i.e. PATH='/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin'
<intelikey> ricardo: put the commands in /etc/rc.local
<ricardo> intelikey: what do I have to add?
<ajay> how can i install kaffeine plugin ffor firefox?
<intelikey> what ever you want to run
<intelikey> preceed with a path string or use absolute paths
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock you may need to preceed that with a path string  i.e. PATH='/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin'
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock: you missed that   ^
<intelikey> so did you get lucky ?
<dillinger> ajay: install it with adept
<MilhousePunkRock> well, it is working already
<ajay> dillinger: install what
<ajay> which pkg
<MilhousePunkRock> probably not the best method since it slows down the boot process a little
<ricardo> intelikey: so..I just have to add a line that says "firestater"...and thats it?
<MilhousePunkRock> but it's sufficient so far
<dillinger> ajay: the package's name is kaffeine-mozilla
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock: i didn't know if the commands would be found or not...   better to always use absolute paths in init scripts
<MilhousePunkRock> I wonder why it's still loading the wifi-radar demon although I uninstalled it
<intelikey> ricardo: if you start it with   sudo firestarter      then in the init script   put  firestarter         yes.
<MilhousePunkRock> What's the equivalent to Windows' "sytem.ini" on Linux?
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock: check the /etc/rcS.d/   for a symlink to that.    anything you don't want to start  can be removed from /etc/rcS.d/    or /etc/rc2.d/      the  'buntu way is with update-rc.d    but i do it by hand.
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock: there isn't really an EQ on that.
<MilhousePunkRock> so if i run update-rc.d it prompts me what to start and what not?
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock: the links in /etc/rc[S,2] .d   are ran every boot.    that's init's play ground.
<intelikey> if you just run update-rc.d  it offers help.
<intelikey> also the links in /etc/rc[1,6] .d/ are ran every shutdown/reboot respectively
<intelikey> errr [0,6] 
<MilhousePunkRock> That's too cryptic for me....
<intelikey> ok.
<MilhousePunkRock> Ok, I located the /rc* folders
<MilhousePunkRock> For example there is a S20wifi-radar script in it
<MilhousePunkRock> To get rid of it at boot, I just delete it?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello h3sp4wn!
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: Hi
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: Wireless working ok
<MilhousePunkRock> Kind of... I even changed the key to a "real" one
<MilhousePunkRock> it wont connect me on boot unless I run ifdown ath0 && ifup ath0 though
<h3sp4wn> Try adding pre-up sleep 5 (to the bottm
<h3sp4wn> Try adding pre-up sleep 5 (to the bottom of the section in /etc/network/interfaces)
<h3sp4wn> 'pre-up sleep 5'
<h3sp4wn> (It makes it wait 5 seconds for the wpa authentication to work before lauching dhcp)
<MilhousePunkRock> Ok, thx, h3sp4wn...
<MilhousePunkRock> If it works with 5, can I try to shorten that time subsequently?
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: Yes - I wouldn't make it too short (to make it intermittant)
<MilhousePunkRock> Trying it with 5 now... BRB, reboot
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: It is a known bug with dhclient3
<MilhousePunkRock> Yeah, I read that... I am considering turning off DHCP anyway
<MilhousePunkRock> My router is assigning different IPs than it used to do, so my port forwarding settings don't work...
<MilhousePunkRock> The User Guide mentions bindind IPs and MACs, but that function is not there in the configuration panel
* MilhousePunkRock will reboot now
<Ashex> anyone happen to understand this error:
<Ashex> libglib2.0-dev: Depends: libglib2.0-0 (= 2.10.2-1ubuntu3) but 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Ashex> ?
<abattoir> Ashex: i think it depends *only* on the packge
<abattoir> = rather thatn >=
<abattoir> *than
<Ashex> that makes little sense
<Ashex> the only package in the repository is libglib2.0-0
<Ashex> which is installed
<abattoir> dapper?
<Ashex> i want to install the dev for it so i can compile crap
<Ashex> yep
<Ashex> 64-bit to be exact
<abattoir> !info libglib2
<ubotu> Package libglib2 does not exist in dapper
<Ashex> O.o
<abattoir> !info libglib2.0
<ubotu> Package libglib2.0 does not exist in dapper
<abattoir> !info libglib2.0-0
<ubotu> libglib2.0-0: The GLib library of C routines. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 468 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<Ashex> okay...
<abattoir> !info libglib2.0-dev
<ubotu> libglib2.0-dev: Development files for the GLib library. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 485 kB, installed size 1948 kB
<Ashex> ah ha!
<Ashex> when in doubt
<Ashex> use adept
<abattoir> Ashex: doesnt look right..
<abattoir> Ashex: what does adept say?
<abattoir> oh, there is a2.10....
<abattoir> 2 10 2 1 that is
<Ashex> yeah, it's a little weird
<Ashex> bleh, now to grab another package
<Ashex> one of the perks of 64-bit, lots of compiling
<abattoir> weird... http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin//search_packages.pl?version=dapper&subword=1&exact=&arch=any&releases=all&case=insensitive&keywords=libglib2.0-0&searchon=names
<Ashex> that is weird
<abattoir> where does ubotu get this from?
<abattoir> !info libglib2.0-0
<ubotu> libglib2.0-0: The GLib library of C routines. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 468 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<ironfroggy> in the alternative installer, isnt there supposed to be an option to use reiserfs instead of ext3?
<abattoir> ironfroggy: there is
<Ashex> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<ironfroggy> its nicely hidden
<MilhousePunkRock> That worked fine, h3sp4wn, I even lowered it to 1 now and it still works...
<abattoir> ironfroggy: heh, :)
<ironfroggy> abattoir: you have to hit cancel on on confirming the partitions, and then select a line in the overview text. thats obscure.
<abattoir> iirc, when you choose a partition, and then 'yes, format it' you get to choose the partition type too
<abattoir> along w/ the mountpoint etc.
<ironfroggy> it never asked me.
* aegeanlinux appologises for the lag, Hi. I am Tim, your a Kubuntu user. Welcome
<ironfroggy> i say "yes" and it will just go straight into the defaults and start partitioning and formatting.
<abattoir> you mean, after you select 'manual partitioning' and then select an individual partition?
<ironfroggy> "manual partitioning" isnt clear that it includes filesystem configuration. partitions are not filesystems :-)
<aliasfred> q. does the apt source list support something like /etc/apt/sources.d/[list of file]  with each of the file in the list contains repository description ?
<abattoir> ironfroggy: well, we could keep arguing about it, but wouldnt you need a partition first to have a file system on it? :P
<abattoir> so isnt 'partitioning' the main step?
<Ashex> well, looks like i've run into  a wall of errors i can't penetrate
<abattoir> you choose which partitions you want to format... then the file system :)
<Ashex> !tell me about pastebin
<aegeanlinux> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Ashex> think you can penetrate the errors?
<Ashex> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18507
<abattoir> it *could* be a problem w/ splashy itself
<abattoir> no debs available?
<Ashex> they're 32-bit
<ironfroggy> why does eclipse require that i install pretty much all of gnome, and mozilla-browser even tho i have firefox?
<Ashex> bah
<Ashex> i'm calling it a night
<D4m4ge> hello
<Pupeno> If I build and install linux 2.6.17 I'll need to rebuild fglrx and restricted modules, right ?
<larry123> hi, how to add a command to the init sequence before GDM comes up ?
<larry123> thanks
<arso> when i play videos using any player
<arso> the quality doesnt come out that good
<arso> its WAY better on windows
<arso> with the same files
<Pupeno> arso: what kind of videos ?
<Pupeno> arso: that is, what type/format ?
<arso> tv series, movies
<arso> avi
<arso> .bin
<arso> pretty much ANY video
<Pupeno> arso: run xine-check in a konsole and watch out for possible problems in your system.
<arso> ok
<arso> thnx
<arso> xine-check
<arso> bash: xine-check: command not found
<grand-sch> .
<grand-sch> hi
<grand-sch> bonjour
<nico8481> hi
<grand-sch> can someone tell me where i can find help in french or deutch ?
<grand-sch> i can try to ask my question in english but it will be i very bad language
<grand-sch> anybody able (ready) to read me ?
<markc> sure, what is oyur problem ?
<markc> your
<grand-sch> oki.
<grand-sch> i have a laptop (oldy) : compaq presario
<grand-sch> the problems are :
<grand-sch> 1. i only have 64M of memory
<grand-sch> 2. when the installer atempt to reach to harddisk, it stops the installation (hanging)
<arso> Pupeno:  u therere?
<rpedro_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<rpedro_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<grand-sch> can i get a version who can run with 64 M ?
<Pupeno> arso: yes, but a bit busy.
<grand-sch> merci ubotu
<arso> Pupeno:  xine-check doesnt work :(
<arso> wrong command
<markc> grand-sch> are you using the livecd or the installation CD ?
<Pupeno> arso: you have to install it if you don't have it.
<markc> Pupeno> what package is it in ?
<grand-sch> markc> yes kubuntu 6.06
<arso> Pupeno:  i do
<arso> i'll check in adept Pupeno
<Pupeno> arso: what do you mean ?
<arso> maybe i forgot to instal it
<markc> Pupeno> but the liveCD or the installation CD ? ... the liveCD requires at least 128 mb of ram
<rpedro_> grand-sch: with 64MB ram , you should be running the alternate cd installer
<markc> apt-cache search xine-check returns nothing
<Pupeno> markc: what are you talking about ?
<rpedro_> grand-sch: minimum for desktop cd is 256MB, I believe
<Pupeno> arso: ok.
<markc> Pupeno> sorry, wrong person
<arso> Pupeno:  there are so many i have 4 installed, which is the main one ?
<grand-sch> rpedro_> where can i catch the alternate cd installer ?
<rpedro_> grand-sch: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Pupeno> arso:
<Pupeno> pupeno@plab:~$ apt-file search xine-check
<Pupeno> xine-ui: usr/bin/xine-check
<arso> ok installing that now
<grand-sch> rpedro_> oki, i suppose i have to download it and put it on a cd
<rpedro_> grand-sch: and with that much ram , I suggest you try the xubuntu distro
<Pupeno> sorry, I don't know if adept can do such a search.
<rpedro_> grand-sch: KDE is somewhat memory hungry, so is Gnome
<arso> Pupeno:  i am installing "xine-ui" now, it wasnt installed
<Pupeno> arso: ok.
<rpedro_> grand-sch: what OS are you running now ?
<arso> simply installing that, fixes xine on all media apps?
<grand-sch> rpedro_> kde or gnome : both are convienent : wich one is better for the memory usage ? i suppose gnome ?
<Pupeno> arso: no, running xine-check may find some problem in your system (like disabled DMA) that might show why you have a poor performance in all players.
<arso> i see
<Pupeno> arso: it is just one guess, it may not be a good guess, but I start there to solve any video-related problems and most of the time I succed.
<rpedro_> grand-sch: probably, though really not much difference
<arso> Pupeno:   i see, thnx,
<markc> grand-sch> consider using something like fluxbox for a desktop system
<arso> Pupeno:  i 'll do a xine check after installation finishes
<Pupeno> ok.
<rpedro_> grand-sch: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto <- instructions for burning an iso to cd
<grand-sch> markc> oups ? didn't understand
<grand-sch> rpedro> thx
<markc> it's a pity that howto does not include console/shell instructions
<markc> grand-sch> fluxbox is a small window manager ... if you really only need to run firefox and thunderbord then you only need a light window manager, you do not need Gnome or KDE for gui apps
<grand-sch> markc>oki a also have the intention to use open office and a (simple) chat program, eventualy a html editor en a ftp client
<markc> grand-sch> for instance, get the alternate installation CD, install a shell based system then only install xorg. fluxbox and the actual GUI apps you need
<markc> grand-sch> openoffice in 64mb of ram will be a challenge... all the more reason not to run Gnome or KDE as well
<scheuri> hi all
<markc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox?highlight=%28fluxbox%29
<grand-sch> markc> thx for links
<markc> grand-sch> nedit is a great GUI editor that does not depend on Gnome or KDE
<grand-sch> rpedro> when i go to cdimage.ubuntu.com i arrive to bazaar ... i don't immediatly see how to download the alternative
<rpedro> grand-sch: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/dapper/release/  , this links to the xubuntu isos
<markc> grand-sch>  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/edgy/knot-1/ <- could be interesting
<rpedro> markc: don't suggest edgy, it's still pretty much broken I think
<markc> rpedro> a better option than trying to upgrade from dapper though
<rpedro> markc: you need edgy to install fluxbox on Ubuntu ?
<markc> rpedro> in my case I need a later kernel, yes... upgrading a kernel on dapper does not work
<markc> rpedro> if anyone happens to need a later kernel for more uptodate drivers then it MAY be better to start from a recent edgy install
<arso> Pupeno: no xine-config on this machine
<arso> Pupeno:  i cant find "xine-config" in adept :(,,
<rpedro> markc: ok then
<arso> Pupeno:  that was "ouch" in xine0-check, rest is fine
<grand-sch> rpedro> markc> conclusion : i will burn a cd with edgy and try a new installation run
<arso> i need to isntall xine-config, however i cant find it in adept, anyone?
<grand-sch> rpedro> markc> conclusion 2 : thx for your help and comments
<grand-sch> now my second problem !
<arso> help anyonme please
<grand-sch> the harddisk is EMPTY ! i suppose so. What do i have to do to prepare the harddisk  as best as possible for an ubuntu installation ?
<rpedro> grand-sch: how big is the harddisk ?
<grand-sch> 2 G
<grand-sch> lol
<rpedro> ah
<grand-sch> how small is it !
<rpedro> ok, another reason not to install a full ubuntu system
<grand-sch> yess
<rpedro> grand-sch: I would just create a swap partition of about 200MB
<markc> grand-sch> very small, I'd say allocate 1.9gb fro the main root partition and only allocate 150mb for a swap partition
<rpedro> grand-sch: and one big partition for root
<markc> rpedro> sorry, I'll stay out of it
<rpedro> markc: it's ok...
<grand-sch> how can i check is the hd is reachable ? for the memory i can run a memory-test, but i don't know how to check the hd
<markc> grand-sch> from a shell their is program called "badblocks" that does a low level check
<grand-sch> markc> oki, how can i go to the shell ?
<grand-sch> i am a big newbie isn't it ?
<markc> grand-sch> where are you know ? is this harddrive on the computer you are currently using ?
<grand-sch> (;-)
<grand-sch> now i am on a second laptop
<grand-sch> the laptop i want to use to install ubuntu a near me. a can't do nothing with it because it is empty
<markc> grand-sch> then when you boot up on that alternate installation CD you will get to a shell (I think, never used it) and at that point you can start to use some tools to investigate your hardware
<Pylon> Hi, I have a short question: Is there any good reason, why the hostname must be at least three characters long in the graphical installation mode?
<markc> grand-sch> ls -l /dev/hd*  <- will provide the main clue as to where your hardrive is
<markc> grand-sch> you will probably have a /dev/hda 2Gb IDE drive so you could use badblocks /dev/hda to check it out and cfdisk /dev/hda to partition it
<grand-sch> markc>oki, i also have to use that alternate box. I will first start with taht job and will be back after that.
<grand-sch> markc> so recapitulation : 1. burn a cd with  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/edgy/knot-1
<markc> grand-sch> the installation procedure may help you all the way through the installation process, however, if you get stuch you can usually go to an alternate shell via crtl-alt-f2 and run manual commands from that shell
<markc> get stuck
<grand-sch> markc> 2. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<grand-sch> 3. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox?highlight=%28fluxbox%29
<grand-sch> 4. look at my harddisk
<grand-sch> markc>5. come back here ! lol
<markc> grand-sch> yes :) once you have booted up into the installation CD on the laptop then we can help you some more
<grand-sch> great ! thx for tips. read you later ...
<markc> grand-sch> 'k, good luck
<ubuntu___> Hi, i'm trying to install kubuntu from the CD and i ran qtparted and when i click on the disk it says Critical error during ped_disk_new!
<ubuntu___> what should i do? is the old installer that was in 5.10 on this disk? that worked well
<ubuntu__> ok i'm back, so any help, i can't partition the disk with the installer either
<Pylon> ubuntu__: Did you partitioned it already?  So probably you need to reboot, so that your BIOS knows the new layout.
<ubuntu__> Well i'm doing a total reinstall of everything, i just installed windows and now its kubuntu
<ubuntu__> it isn't partitioned yet, kubuntu has to do that
<ubuntu__> kubuntu and windows are on different hard drives,
<ubuntu__> oh no wait they are on the same drive but i also have another drive
<ubuntu__> i bet your all confused now
<ubuntu__> well i installed windows, 15mb for a boot partition for windows where boot.ini is and stuff, then i want kubuntu (which i'm doing now)
<ubuntu__> i want kubuntu on xfs and so i need a /boot partition, /swap /home and a /
<ubuntu__> but i already have a space for /home on the second drive which is 10gb and that is to be just formatted
<ubuntu__> and i think thats everything
<arso> do different distro's have different commands and stufF?
<ubuntu__> so HDA: 15mb (windows for boot thing) 49gb (kubuntu root) 28gb for windows and 500mb for swap
<arso> i still dont know wat the difference is between distros
<grand-sch> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<markc> arso> not much, it's still "linux"
<arso> markc:  so then wat are the differences between 2 distros using the same desktop environment
<ubuntu__> and HDB: /mnt/archive 180GB and the rest for /home
<ubuntu__> Thats how i want it
<markc> arso> not much, 99% on the surface will be the same... depends if it's a redhat based system or debian (or gentoo) as to the package system
<ubuntu__> :(
<ubuntu__> is there an updated installer i could use without the bugs?
<ubuntu__> or is the old installer on the disk?
<markc> ubuntu__> what are you using now ?
<ubuntu__> the install CD, i'm using konversation
<markc> ubuntu__> dapper 6.06 liveCD for PC ?
<ubuntu__> dapper 6.06 Desktop CD
<markc> ubuntu__> I did a couple of installs last night using nothing but the installer, worked okay for me
<ubuntu__> did you partition the disk manually? tried xfs?
<BKaj> 'Morning all
<markc> ubuntu__> yes and no, I did twiddle with the disk first but no, I used ext3
<ubuntu__> ok thanks, i'll install from dapper flight 6, that had the old installer i think, thats what i used before
<arso> BKaj:  hey,g'morning
<markc> ubuntu__> if I were you I'd try a standard ext3 install first and let the installer do what it wants. make sure you can boot on it, then try the cd install again for xfs
<DjDarkman> hy ,I have serious performance problems ,and I don`t know what`s causing it ,can someone help me find out what`s the problem?
<arso> can anyone help me out, video quality is shitty, its way bbeetter on windows, for the same files.
<arso> i did a xine-check, everything turned out fine
<DjDarkman> arso: why don`t you try mplayer instead?
<BKaj> hi arso
<arso> DjDarkman:  i tried mplayer too, same thing
<markc> ubuntu__> I'm not sure why you need the initial 15mb partition... if you allow 30gb for windows on hda1 as a primary partition, then start the linux partitions at hda5 (logical) then you can have more than 4 partitions
<arso> BKaj:  hello
<DjDarkman> so can anynone help me track the problem of the performance loss of my system?
<arso> hey mplayer fullscreen is coming windowed, how can i have unwindowed full
<markc> ubuntu__> I let the 6.06 installer resize an XP partiton on a new laptop and it worked! .. dual boot an all
<BKaj> Mplayer does a nice job on this old CRT Monitor-Mitsubishi Diamond Plus 73
<arso> ok fixed that
<arso> it has its own engine right? not xine
<DjDarkman> arso: mplayer has nothing in common with xine
<BKaj> yeah markc, check the sizes of the partitions
<arso> hmm how do i move the seekbar
<arso> DjDarkman:  i see, thats good
<DjDarkman> arso: are you using mplayer or gmplayer?
<arso> mplayer
<BKaj> it's actually kmplayer id yer using KDE
<arso> and i have kmplayer too
<markc> ubuntu__> ah no, I manually used cfdisk to force linux onto hda5 because I wanted a few extra partitons for testing
<BKaj> if
<arso> BKaj:  i have both
<arso> no idea why :P
<BKaj> yeah, most do arso
<DjDarkman> BKaj: do you know why isn`t kmplayer functioning as mplayer?
<BKaj> hda5 whew
<BKaj> the kde desktop version of mplayer IS kmplayer. they're the same
<DjDarkman> BKaj: but the hotkeyes and other stuff aren`t working
<arso> BKaj:  when i try to open any file with kmplayer i get "xine not running" ?
<arso> but the same files work fine with Mplayer
<BKaj> oh no sorry ..wrong again , Mplayer is different
<DjDarkman> arso: use gmplayer
<arso> lol
<arso> kmplayer uses xine ?
<DjDarkman> arso: I dunno ,kmplayer isn`t the same as mplayer
<arso> BKaj:  wats the difference from Mplayer?
<arso> gmplayer vs mplayer
<DjDarkman> arso: gmplayer is mplayer with gui :)
<arso> i see
<DjDarkman> that`s why it`s called gmplayer
<DjDarkman> but kmplayer is something else
<arso> so should i uninstal kmplayer and mplayer? will they slow my pc down?
<markc> arso> I sometimes prefer mplayer started from a shell because it spews out lots of info about the hardware and audio video codecs used which can be useful to diagnose problems
<DjDarkman> arso: no way
<arso> k good
<DjDarkman> arso: don`t uninstall anyithing
<arso> btw, i cant find gmplayer on adept
<arso> is it for gnome or something?
<BKaj> anyway mplayersorry guys , I never did get kmplayer to work, but it is on the repos and mplayer is available thru automatix
<markc> arso> so is kaffeine not working for you ?
<arso> it is
<DjDarkman> arso: did you enable some repositories?
<BKaj> kmplayer is on synaptic , mplayer is on automatix
<markc> arso> perhaps your video hardware is not accelarated and that may be the reason for poor results
<arso> those universal and multiverse or something?
<arso> BKaj:  are those like adept?
<DjDarkman> BKaj: mplayer is on some backports or somewhere
<arso> markc:  how can i check if its accelerated or not?
<arso> markc:  i have an ati btw
<DjDarkman> arso: do you have ati drivers installed?
<BKaj> ihave mplayer installed thru automatix
<arso> DjDarkman:  yes
<markc> arso> oh, I use nvidia, I'm sure if you search the forums you'll find ati/dri howto instructions
<arso> BKaj:  how about gmplayer, do u have that installed?
<arso> markc:  i already instaled them
<BKaj> first , arso see if the synaptic package manager is listed in your adept pkg manager
<arso> ok
<BKaj> no arso
<arso> if not, instal it?
<DjDarkman> arso: you have to edit your repositories trhu adept or what you like
<arso> edit them to wat
<DjDarkman> arso: wait I`ll show you mine
<DjDarkman> are you using dapper arso?
<arso> i think so
<arso> latest kubuntu a month a go
<BKaj> once you have synaptic installed  , automatix may be listed if you have akk the repos listed and enabled
<BKaj> all
<DjDarkman> BKaj: he can do it without automatix
<arso> installing synaptic now
<arso> wats uatomatix
<arso> automatix*
<DjDarkman> arso: automatix is a script
<BKaj> well dj
<DjDarkman> that installes a lot of popular apps
<arso> oh
<arso> is that recommended? doesnt it overload ur system?
<BKaj> DjDarkman: if he wants mplayer , that's all I can think of
<DjDarkman> BKaj: all he has to do is to edit the sourceesl.list
<BKaj> you can pick and choose
<DjDarkman> now arso open a terminal and type what i say
<arso> okay
<arso> u know wat ur doing right :P ?
<BKaj> yes DjDarkman , that's what I did
<DjDarkman> arso: I have gmplayer installed right? ;)
<arso> hehe okay then
<arso> umm adept is instaling synaptic now
<omeow> Does anyone know what the reason might be for my vfat partition to be mounted as rw and after a while going into read only mode?
<arso> shouldi cancel that? or just let it end
<DjDarkman> arso: wait for it to finish
<BKaj> by all means install synaptic
<arso> okay then
<DjDarkman> synaptic is a good package maneger
<arso> 60%
<BKaj> prefer it to adept
<DjDarkman> yep it`s faster then adept for me
<arso> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213026      ati drivers/support are gay on linux :S
<markc> arso> to check for accellerated video, in a shell type -> glxinfo | grep direct
<arso> ok synaptic is installed
<DjDarkman> arso: that`s ati`s fauld ,nvidia drivers work just fine ,but I have a friend that uses ati on kubuntu and he managed to install it`s driver
<arso> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<arso> direct rendering: No
<arso> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<DjDarkman> uhhh that`s not good
<arso> oh
<DjDarkman> arso: what type of ati do you have?
<markc> arso> that is where your video problem lies, it should say "yes"
<arso> umm i have  ati radeon series 200   256mb
<arso> its about 2months old     onboard an intel mboard
<arso> integrated
<markc> arso> once you fix your video problem then it won't matter which video player you use, they will all do full screen etc
<arso> i see
<arso> btw fullscreen worked now, just bad quality
<arso> so how can we fix the video problem, is it possible?
<DjDarkman> ati drivers are just irritating
<markc> arso> type -> lspci | grep VGA
<thyko> apt-get --purge xx gives me error '"E: Invalid operation purge
<thyko> "
<thyko> why?
<markc>  apt-get --purge remove
<thyko> ahaaa!
<thyko> markc: thanks
<markc> arso> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-145068-p-5.html
<BKaj> he has the driver as most ati cards i bet flrgx
<dillinger> wow
<markc> split us asunder oh great one!
<DjDarkman> arso: you here?
<DarkWizzard> hello all
<dillinger> hello
<arso> so sorry
<arso> back
<DjDarkman> DarkWizzard: arso has same "no direct rendering" problem with an ati card
<DarkWizzard> hy
<BKaj> arso has the same video setup as me and has the driver like most ati cards i bet, fglrx !
<DarkWizzard> what kind of ati card ?
<arso> umm ati radeon series 200
<markc> arso> type -> lspci | grep VGA
<DarkWizzard> aha
<DarkWizzard> ok
<DarkWizzard> look
<DarkWizzard> do you have xorg-driver-fglrx installed ?
<arso> cclspci | grep VGA
<markc> arso> and have a look at this thread -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-145068-p-5.html
<arso> ok checking the thread
<DarkWizzard> arso:
<DarkWizzard> listen to me
<arso> 0000:01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5a6
<DarkWizzard> Had same problem
<arso> oh
<arso> ok ,  iam listening
<DarkWizzard> so you need to replace
<DarkWizzard> libGL.so.1.2
<DarkWizzard> in /usr/lib
<arso> just tell me the steps pleaes :D
<DarkWizzard> and /usr/lib/fglrx
<DjDarkman> DarkWizzard: tell him the exact comands
<DjDarkman> step by step
<DarkWizzard> with the previouse one
<BKaj> DarkWizzard: its likely the very same as my ati card TI Technologies Inc RS480 [Radeon Xpress 200G Series] 
<arso> yes please
<arso> that would be great
<DarkWizzard> arso:
<arso> yes
<DarkWizzard> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<arso> xorg-driver-fglrx is already the newest version.
<arso> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<DarkWizzard> ok
<DarkWizzard> sudo aticonfig --initial
<arso> its there it seems
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<DarkWizzard> aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<arso> f
<arso> ound fglrx primary device section
<arso> Nothing to do, terminating
<DarkWizzard> and now
<DarkWizzard> ok
<DarkWizzard> cd /usr/lib
<DarkWizzard> sudo cd /usr/lib
<DarkWizzard> sudo mv libGL.so.1.2 libGL.so1.2.old
<arso> ok
<DarkWizzard> sudo wget http://darkwizzard.phoenix-hosting.org/articles/libGL.so.1.2
<DarkWizzard> after that
<DarkWizzard> cd /usr/lib/fglrx
<DarkWizzard> i mean
<DarkWizzard> sudo cd /usr/lib/fglrx
<DarkWizzard> sudo mv libGL.so.1.2 libGL.so.1.2.old
<DarkWizzard> and sudo wget http://darkwizzard.phoenix-hosting.org/articles/libGL.so.1.2
<DarkWizzard> after that reboot
<DarkWizzard> and it should work
<DarkWizzard> if not read this
<DarkWizzard> http://darkwizzard.phoenix-hosting.org/index.php?link=13
<markc> DarkWizzard> excellent, assuming that works it should be a recipe on the wiki !
<arso> sudo mv libGL.so.1.2 libGL.so.1.2.old
<DjDarkman> DarkWizzard: I think he needs to restart x ,no?
<arso> oops
<arso> mv: cannot stat `libGL.so.1.2': No such file or directory
<DarkWizzard> are you in /usr/lib ?
<markc> pwd
<DarkWizzard> sudo cd /usr/lib
<arso>  fgrx
<DjDarkman> arso: he ment to type it in the terminal :)
<Kano_Kubuntu> hi, whats the purpose of
<arso> ya
<Kano_Kubuntu> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/volatile type tmpfs (rw
<BKaj> I think his driver already was the fglrx
<DarkWizzard> arso in what folder are you ?
<markc> arso> type pwd
<Pupeno> anyone with a thinkpad t60 ?
<arso> sudo mv libGL.so.1.2 libGL.so.1.2.old
<BKaj> yeah my daughter, but she's not here, sorry
<arso> DarkWizzard:  somethings wrong .. keep getting sudo mv libGL.so.1.2 libGL.so.1.2.old
<DarkWizzard> look
<DarkWizzard> cd /usr/lib/fglrx
<DarkWizzard> and try this
<DarkWizzard> sudo cp libGL.so.1.2 libGL.so.1.2.old
<DarkWizzard> and sudo rm -rf libGL.so.1.2
<arso> cp: cannot stat `libGL.so.1.2': No such file or directory
<DarkWizzard> hmmmmmmm
<DjDarkman> DarkWizzard: I think the move operation was successfull
<DjDarkman> then
<markc> type ls -l libGL* and see what is there
<DarkWizzard> ls /usr/lib |grep libGL
<arso> so libGL isnt there?
<rpedro> arso: problems with direct rendering ?
<DarkWizzard> arso: move on to the next step then
<arso> libGL.so.1
<arso> libGL.so1.2.old
<arso> libGLU.so.1
<arso> libGLU.so.1.3.060401
<markc> rpedro> yes, with an ati card
<DarkWizzard> ok then
<DarkWizzard> good
<DarkWizzard> so
<arso> "sudo rm -rf libGL.so.1.2"
<DarkWizzard> sudo wget http://darkwizzard.phoenix-hosting.org/articles/libGL.so.1.2
<DarkWizzard> let that go
<DarkWizzard> move on
<arso> oh isnt the next step sudo rm -rf libGL.so.1.2
<DarkWizzard> to the next step
<arso> ok
<DarkWizzard> tipe
<DarkWizzard> sudo wget http://darkwizzard.phoenix-hosting.org/articles/libGL.so.1.2
<arso> cok
<arso> ok resolving..
<rpedro> arso: take a look here >> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143283 , particularly the troubleshooting tip about making links to /usr/lib/dri , it fixed that for me
<arso> resolving darkwizzard.phoenix-hosting.org... failed: Name or service not known.
<arso> rpedro:  sure, i'll take a look
<DarkWizzard> wtf
<DarkWizzard> arso: sudo wget http://darkwizzard.phoenix-hosting.org/articles/libGL.so.1.2
<DarkWizzard> exacltly in this form
<arso> ok
<arso> resolving
<arso> ok downloading :D 40%
<DarkWizzard> k
<arso> wat was wrong with the first link
<DarkWizzard> let it download
<DarkWizzard> nothing
<DarkWizzard> it was the sam
<DarkWizzard> e
<arso> oh.. so wat was the wrong
<arso> woops,. wat was wrong*
<arso> ok its done
<BKaj> is anyone familiar with Kororaa project live cd for Xgl ?
<DarkWizzard> downloaded ?
<arso> yes
<DarkWizzard> BKaj: seen that
<DarkWizzard> ok
<DarkWizzard> now
<DarkWizzard> cd /usr/lib/fglrx
<DarkWizzard> sudo mv libGL.so.1.2 libGL.so.1.2.old
<DarkWizzard> and again
<DarkWizzard> sudo wget http://darkwizzard.phoenix-hosting.org/articles/libGL.so.1.2
<arso> nothing happened at "sudo mv libGL.so.1.2 libGL.so.1.2.old"
<DarkWizzard> ok
<DarkWizzard> then
<DarkWizzard> move to the next
<arso> resolving
<DjDarkman> arso: actualy something did happen then ,but it didn`t output nothing ,but don`t let this confuse you
<arso> ok
<DarkWizzard> is it downloading ?
<arso> its done
<DarkWizzard> ok now
<DarkWizzard> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/dri /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri
<DarkWizzard> and when youre done
<arso> no output
<DarkWizzard> feel free to reboot
<DarkWizzard> or restart x
<DarkWizzard> no proble
<DarkWizzard> it has no output
<DjDarkman> arso: type ps aux | grep X
<arso> only ig ij
<arso> oh ok
<arso> DjDarkman:  wat does that do?
<DjDarkman> paste the second line of the output
<DjDarkman> arso: it tells X`s pid
<arso> type ps aux | grep X
<arso> bash: type: aux: not found
<DarkWizzard> well
<DarkWizzard> just reboot
<abattoir> arso: 'ps aux'....
<DarkWizzard> thats the best
<DjDarkman> arso: I said ps aux | grep X
<abattoir> i think you omitted ps
<DjDarkman> DarkWizzard: actualy it`s the same
<DarkWizzard> well yes
<DarkWizzard> but if any kernel modules need loading
<arso> ok got 3 lines of output
<DarkWizzard> then maybe its necesary
<DjDarkman> paste the second line arso
<DarkWizzard> ohh just press ctrl alt backspace
<arso> uth/A:0-NOU2tp
<enricov> hi to all
<arso_> i am back
<arso_> wy didnt u tel me it restarts !!!
<arso_> i didnt save some stuf
<arso_> oh well
<DarkWizzard> and now
<DarkWizzard> fglrxinfo
<arso_> in regular konsole
<arso_> or cd /usr/bin
<DarkWizzard> yeah
<DarkWizzard> regular
<DarkWizzard> but it doesnt really matter
<arso_> fglrxinfo
<arso_> fglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared                                                                                  object file: No such file or directory
<DarkWizzard> hmm
<DarkWizzard> well
<DarkWizzard> then
<DarkWizzard> sudo cd /usr/bin
<DarkWizzard> sudo mv libGL.so.1.2 libGL.so.1
<DarkWizzard> cd /usr/bin/fglrx
<Pupeno_> DarkWizzard: on bin ? don't you mean lib ?
<DarkWizzard> ohh
<DarkWizzard> err
<DarkWizzard> yeah
<arso_> lol
<DarkWizzard> thanks
<DarkWizzard> :)
<arso_> cd /usr/lib ?
<DarkWizzard> yeah
<arso_> ok
<arso_> Pupeno thanx :D
<DarkWizzard> and cd /usr/lib/fglrx
<DarkWizzard> sudo mv libGL.so.1.2 libGL.so.1
<arso_> ok done
<arso_> no output
<DarkWizzard> now again
<DarkWizzard> ctrl alt backspace
<arso_> okay
<arso> ok
<arso> now wat
<DarkWizzard> fglrxinfo
<DarkWizzard> again
<arso> oh god
<arso> fglrxinfo
<arso> fglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or director
<DarkWizzard> hmmm
<arso> =(
<DarkWizzard> open konqueror
<DarkWizzard> with root
<arso> kdesu konqueror?
<DarkWizzard> sudo konqueror
<DarkWizzard> wait no
<DarkWizzard> ls /usr/lib |grep libGL
<arso> libGL.so.1
<arso> libGL.so1.2.old
<arso> libGLU.so.1
<arso> libGLU.so.1.3.060401
<arso> btw wat does |grep do?
<DarkWizzard> filter
<DarkWizzard> hmmm
<DarkWizzard> and now
<DarkWizzard> ls /usr/lib/fglrx |grep libGL
<klerfayt> I've got some issues with nvidia-glx > nvidia-settings keep resetting ad don't remember my preferences
<arso> libGL.so.1
<arso> libGL.so.1.2.old
<arso> libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa
<arso> libGL.so.1.xlibmesa
<DarkWizzard> try rebooting
<arso> btw quick question off-topic
<arso> how can i change the color in windows behavior
<arso> its stuck on blue
<DarkWizzard> sudo kcontrol
<DjDarkman> klerfayt: what settings do you mean?
<DjDarkman> DarkWizzard: he don`t needs root priveleges for that
<klerfayt> DjDarkman: when run "nvidia-settings
<DarkWizzard> then just kcontrol
<arso> ok
<arso> then
<DjDarkman> klerfayt: did you do this before sudo apt-get --assume-yes install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` ?
<klerfayt> DjDarkman: yes drivers work
<DarkWizzard> maybe some permission errors
<^osh^> Anyone good at building packages here? I have some questions.
<arso> DarkWizzard:  cant i use custom colors? theyre all preset with 3 colors
<DjDarkman> klerfayt: did you run nvidia-settings with root?
<klerfayt> DjDarkman: no
<DjDarkman> klerfayt: then sudo nvidia-settings
<DjDarkman> and it should work even after you reboot
<DarkWizzard> i'm not sure what you mean when you say windows behavior
<klerfayt> DjDarkman: ok I'll try that
<^osh^> I'm using pbuilder (which executes in a fakeroot iirc) but I still get a "install: cannot create regular file ....."
<arso> DarkWizzard:  just the top toolbar with minimize and close , how do ichange blue to red for instance
<^osh^> And I'm using sudo to start pbuilder...
<DarkWizzard> you cant
<DarkWizzard> you need to change window decorations
<klerfayt> DjDarkman: and then I got this  ERROR: Error parsing configuration file '/home/kristjan/.nvidia-settings-rc' on line 36: '0/RedBrightness=0.000000' (Trailing garbage).
<DarkWizzard> look on kde-look.org
<DarkWizzard> for one you like
<arso> i see ok
<arso> and how do i instal those
<BKaj> I'm still trying to install Xgl , however the Kororaa Xgl-live-cd freezes the scrn after booting and scanning the hardware loading the drivers ...has anyone tried this live cd ?
<DarkWizzard> there are more
<DarkWizzard> maybe you need decorator
<DarkWizzard> dekorator
<arso> hmm i created new theme in theme manager, and when i click colors nothing opens
<pepsi> hrm
<DjDarkman> hmmmm that`s strange klerfayt
<pepsi> theres like a bazillion settings for changing how windows look
<DarkWizzard> arso they are install tips for every one of them
<arso> DarkWizzard:  anyways, thats unimportant, ia m going to reboot then for the ati problem
<pepsi> is there an easy way to pick settings that look halfway decent?
<arso> i'l check it later
<arso> brb reboot
<DarkWizzard> yeah
<DarkWizzard> I did
<DarkWizzard> well i got it working
<DarkWizzard> but it was really ugly
<DarkWizzard> and slow
<DjDarkman> klerfayt: try cd /home/kristjan/
<arso> back
<DarkWizzard> that was a fast reboot
<DarkWizzard> I mean reboot
<DarkWizzard> !
<ubotu> I know nothing about ! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<arso> ehe
<DarkWizzard> not just kill DX
<DarkWizzard> X
<DarkWizzard> you know
<arso> i did
<DarkWizzard> the reset button on your computer
<arso> alt ctrl backspace
<DjDarkman> klerfayt: mv .nvidia-settings-rc .nvidia-settings-rc.backup
<arso> oh ok
<arso> log out  restart
<DjDarkman> klerfayt: and then sudo nvidia-settings
<DarkWizzard> or just push the f button
<pepsi> f is for fun?
<DarkWizzard> yeah
<DarkWizzard> its for funny
<klerfayt> DjDarkman: it's same with cd'ing to home, but it isn't shown then I remove nvidia-settings file
<BKaj> DarkWizzard: are you saying you tried Xgl and it was ugly ?
<DarkWizzard> no
<DarkWizzard> I say that I didn't have enough hardware
<DarkWizzard> to make it work decently
<DarkWizzard> everything was slow
<DarkWizzard> and it fell apart
<^osh^> Noone here who can answer some questions about how to pack a .deb?
<DjDarkman> klerfayt: don`t quite understand you ,did you move the nvidia settings file?
<DjDarkman> ^osh^: look on the forum
<arso> ba k
<DarkWizzard> ok
<arso> thats more like it eh
<DarkWizzard> now
<DarkWizzard> fglrx
<BKaj> IC. it's supposed to work with my ati card (same as arso's btw) , but he scrn freezes afert bootup and loading
<DarkWizzard> 9200 SE ?
<DjDarkman> I asked the same question and they gave me a link ^osh^ but it was too hard to understandt for me
<arso> DarkWizzard:  u mean fglrxinfo?
<DarkWizzard> yes
<arso> damn same error
<arso> fglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or dir
<BKaj> I'm still trying to install Xgl , however the Kororaa Xgl-live-cd freezes the scrn after booting and scanning the hardware loading the drivers ...has anyone tried this live cd ?
<^osh^> DjDarkman: Got that link? I'm reading the manual and I do have some packaging experience (from .rpm's) but some things are just quicker to ask.
<DarkWizzard> LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
<BKaj> oops sorry
<arso> DarkWizzard:  thats for me?
<DarkWizzard> yea
<DarkWizzard> h
<DjDarkman> ^osh^: is it the ubuntu pacakageing manual you are reading?
<BKaj> arso , maybe you want to check in system settings / hardware/dispaly/admin mode/hardware/graphics card/configure and see which driver is highlighted in the list for your video card
<arso> glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<DarkWizzard> man
<arso> BKaj:  check how please?
<DarkWizzard> but its there
<^osh^> DjDarkman: Yep.
<arso> DarkWizzard:  thats weird..
<DjDarkman> ^osh^: that`s the link I`ve got
<^osh^> DjDarkman: help.ubuntu.com or some such?
<BKaj> read the list i gave you, start in the menu at system settings
<arso> okay
<DjDarkman> don`t know ^osh^ that was long time ago
<RandomDude15> is there a channel for avidemux help?
<RandomDude15> im running kubuntu and having some issues with avidemux
<^osh^> DjDarkman: Ok, thanks for answering though.
<RandomDude15> http://www.avidemux.org/pun/viewtopic.php?pid=13814#p13814 - look there.
<BKaj> so is ANYONE using Xgl here ?
<arso> fglrx is highlighted
<BKaj> good!
<DarkWizzard> fglrx sucks big time
<arso> hmm on the same screen where fglrx is highlighted
<arso> video ram is "1mb" wtf? i have 256
<BKaj> DarkWizzard: is there another driver that works in kubuntu with ATI cards?
<DarkWizzard> there is
<RandomDude15> anyone?
<DarkWizzard> the default one
<DarkWizzard> the simple ati
<DarkWizzard> but it has a low fps
<arso> but 3d acceleration or watever
<RandomDude15> DKaj: save your   self some  trouble and use nvidia
<DarkWizzard> and it only works with older cards
<arso> too late for me to switch to nvidia, my card is 1month old
<BKaj> video ram is different than regular memory ram
<arso> ya vga memory right?
<DarkWizzard> you just need to put that file in place
<arso> my regular ram is 1gb
<RandomDude15> I've rather run a 64MB nvidia than a  512MB ati on linux.
<DarkWizzard> i have to go
<DarkWizzard> bye all
<RandomDude15> cya
<arso> omg
<arso> i am screwed :P
<arso> BKaj:  so how come it shows 1mb?
<BKaj> yeah RandomDude, well , I'm not a gamer
<arso> brb toilet
<BKaj> thats' video memory not pc memory arso
* Pupeno has just switched back from fglrx to vesa to see if the random freezes would disapear.
<RandomDude15> anyone want to help me with avidemux?
<Kr4t05> The eject button on my DVD/CD-RW combo drive doesn't work.
<Kr4t05> I can use sudo eject /dev/hdb but I want my eject button. ><
<arso> BKaj:  back.
<arso> BKaj:  i know, my vga is 256 mb
<arso> Pupeno:  ur ati?
<Pupeno> arso: what ?
<arso> Pupeno:  vga is ATI ?
<Pupeno> arso: errr, no vga is some kind of specification, ATI is a company that doesn't respect people's freedom.
<DjDarkman> Kr4t05: try automatix ,it has a solution for that
<arso> lol
<Pupeno> I configured my wireless access point to be totally open: no wep, no wpa, yet, I can't connect to it. Any ideas how to troubleshoot ?
<Kr4t05> DjDarkman: Automatix sucks.
<Tm_T> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Tm_T>  Use at your own risk
<DjDarkman> Kr4t05: right it suxx ,but it`s script is good if you open it with a text editor and try to do it youreself
<DjDarkman> is there a forum moderator here?
<BKaj> automatix works ok if ya don't try to install too much at one time
<BKaj> apokryphos howdy
<DjDarkman> BKaj: I say the best thing is to open it`s script with a text editor and do those thing youreself ,that way you can even see what it does
<apokryphos-> hi
<BKaj> ok DjDarkman
<BKaj> apokryphos, do use Xgl ?
<apokryphos-> yes
<BKaj> I'm trying to install it from Kororaa live cd , but my scrn freezes upon loading after booting in
<apokryphos-> install it from the CD? What?
<BKaj> prolly the ati driver ...the guys here say it's shit
<BKaj> Kororaa live cd, http://kororaa.org/static.php?page=static060318-181203#download
<apokryphos> ATI kind of sucks, yes
<apokryphos> I still have no idea what you mean by install xgl from Kororaa live CD
<apokryphos> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<BKaj> the Korora site says my ati card driver ( fglrx ) is supposed to work
<Pupeno> mmhh... I am having trouble finding my own access point and my neighbors', that is, in one scan I see one, then I see the other, then I see none for a couple of scans and this is driving me crazy. Maybe it is possible that something is causing a major interference around here ?
<caribou7> Anyone know how to disable the X style copy and paste behavior (specifically where highlighting text with the mouse destroys the current clipboard contents)?
<Pupeno> caribou7: here it doesn't destroy the ctrl-c/ctrl-v clipboard, they are two separate clipboards.
<caribou7> Let me experiment a second, it was pasting URL's into Firefox that was the main problem...
<Pupeno> caribou7: oh, maybe firefox is only accessing the X clipboard (and not the KDE one).
<caribou7> No, it does work the way you said. But I found another annoyance regarding the numeric keypad...
<caribou7> Why does pressing SHIFT+insert give you the number 0 (zero) rather than inserting text UNLESS you keep numlock on (and is there any way to change that)?
<wredna_suka> hello
<dj_baggio> wredna_suka: your nickname are very, very bad
<wredna_suka> dj_baggio: why?
<Pupeno> caribou7: depending on where the numlock is, shift and that key would be shift-insert or shift-0, two different 'keystrokes'. shift-0 prints 0... if you want it to paste, edit the shortcuts.
<dj_baggio> wredna_suka: mam Ci qwa powiedzie dlaczego?:>
* GIGANTOR awakes
* GIGANTOR goes to make pot of coffee
<wredna_suka> dj_baggio: nie podskakuj
<DjDarkman> how can I make the latest amarok for ubuntu work other engines than xine?
<Russel> hiho
<Russel> why is the twinkle version in ubuntu so old?
<wredna_suka> DjDarkman: enable them at compilation?
<Russel> 0.42 and the actual version is 0.81
<DjDarkman> wredna_suka: I have the package ,I didn`t compile it
<dj_baggio> hop, hop :)
<wredna_suka> DjDarkman: which engines do you want to work with?
<DjDarkman> gstreamer for example
<wredna_suka> I don't know, I always compile Amarok
<wredna_suka> there's a package "amarok-engines", have you tried it out?
<wredna_suka> dj_baggio: nie podskakuj bo sufit gow przebijesz :P
<no_plan> Hi
<wredna_suka> no_plan: Hi
<no_plan> I am trying to install kubuntu 6.06 on a new system (bare unformated hdd). I booted into the live version and started the installation. However, I want to use manual partitioning.
<wredna_suka> no_plan: and what's the problem?
<no_plan> When I start the partitioning tool, I can make new partitions and format them, however, I cannot assign any mountpoints or swap space in the next step. The drop down box for selection of partitions i sempty.
<no_plan> When I klick on "next" it complains (of course) I have no swap space assigned.
<no_plan> Is that a bug or do I simply need to RTFM?
<no_plan> Automatic partitioning (kubuntu choses a two partition layout with a swap partition of unknown size in the end of the disk) works fine.
<wredna_suka> sorry, i don't know, i didn't install desktop (that is live) version
<toka> hi
<no_plan> wredna_suka: Well, it is the only way to do it with 6.06. There is no way to install without the live version detour.
<no_plan> wredna_suka: or is there?
<wredna_suka> traditional installer didn't ever fail me though
<toka> ich hab ein asus board mit dem realtek ALC850 chip..wie kann ich den SPDif aktivieren?
<wredna_suka> i think there isn't, the only way is download alternate version
<no_plan> wredna_suka: another full disk image?? ARGH!
<no_plan> anybody here ever used the standard installer and successfully partitioned the harddisk manually?
<wredna_suka> but i don't guarantee it helps :(
<no_plan> toka: Vielleicht besser auf Englisch?
<toka> no_plan: ok.danke
<wredna_suka> ok, bye for now
<wredna_suka> idzie burza, trza kompa wyczy
<toka> How can I activate the SPDIF output? Realtek ALC850
<Tommy2k4> when i boot up it tries to open sendmail even though ive apt-get remove sendmail, rm /etc/init.d/sendmail, update-rc.d sendmail remove
<Tommy2k4> how can i stop it
<dj_baggio> wredna_suka is curse in polish :)
<Hotwired> hey, is there an on-line alternate for "deb file:/var/cache/apt-build/repository apt-build main" as this produces an error
<no_plan> toka: hmm, have you checked http://www.alsa-project.org/
<toka> no_plan: not i haven't..thanks a lot
<no_plan> toka: ALSA drivers are included in all 2.6.x kernels, including *buntu.
<Jack1> hi guys
<Jack1> who knows if the sony w800i or w700i work with kontact?
<Jack1> in tuxmobile etc i didnt find them
<GIGANTOR> alright, well i've asked in #wine, but nobody is answering
<GIGANTOR> does anyone know if the .net framework works in Wine?
<h3sp4wn> GIGANTOR: #winehq is what you want
<GIGANTOR> ahh, ok
<GIGANTOR> =)
<h3sp4wn> GIGANTOR: However if its your application you should use mono
<GIGANTOR> !mono
<ubotu> I know nothing about mono - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<GIGANTOR> ;\
<GIGANTOR> i'll try that channel, thanks bro
<grizzly> My apps keys doesn't work in konsole/Opera
<grizzly> is it normal, or do I file a bug report. Confirm plz
<grizzly> it works fine in kcontrol
<Child4Christ> i installed apache2, php5, php5mysql and mysql-server, i need to host forums and i dont know about ftp servers, anyone know one thats good?
<h3sp4wn> Child4Christ: Don't use phpbb (The code is horrible and it has many security problems)
<Tommy2k4> grizzly, which keys dont work
<Child4Christ> its Simple Machines
<Child4Christ> testing the servers for now but i need to get it all sorted before tuesday
<grizzly> Tommy2k4: the [apps]  keys . the key sto the right of the right alt key.
<Child4Christ> all works fine but it wants to know ftp details, no ftp server so im after one with good documentation i can apt-get
<grizzly> sry, its to the right of the right win key ( left of the right ctrl key)
<KaiHanari> Child4Christ,  proftpd, its documented in a howto on the forums
<wily_> i try kismet as wireless detector
<Child4Christ> thx :)
<KaiHanari> i'll find the link
<wily_> but it is too hard ti use
<wily_> for me
<wily_> anyone knows something most simple
<wily_> ?
<h3sp4wn> wily_: For cracking into other peoples networks ?
<wily_> no
<h3sp4wn> wily_: You shouldn't ask about stuff like that in here
<wily_> i need tio try my wireless resistence
<wily_> i've made a wireless
<h3sp4wn> If you are using wep you have none
<wily_> and i want to test it
<KaiHanari> Child4Christ, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588&highlight=howto+proftpd     theres also a graphical tool for administrating it i hear, just gimmie a sec on that
<Child4Christ> ty KaiHanari :)
<KaiHanari> Child4Christ, if you just apt-get install gproftpd     it will install all you need, i dont know how easy gproftpd is to use though, downloading it now to find out for you...
<stanks> hi
<Child4Christ> ty KaiHanari appreciate your help :)
<KaiHanari> no prob Child4Christ , any time
<Child4Christ> random but why do i get this? (gproftpd:28174): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<arso> hmm, when i try to open froen bubble (game_ it shows its loading then closses. was working fine earlier
<KaiHanari> Child4Christ, did you use sudo to run gproftpd? or did you have a root login going to use it?
<Child4Christ> root login
<KaiHanari> Child4Christ, open a new terminal as your own user, and use sudo
<KaiHanari> unless your only logged in by SSH
<Child4Christ> worked, ty :)
<Child4Christ> in terms of security, should i have ftp usrs (people i host for) have a /home/dir or is it ok to leave them in /var/www?
<centyx> Child4Christ: i would chroot them to whatever dir they have access to
<Child4Christ> atm no one has it, tuesday they will though
<h3sp4wn> Child4Christ: If it is going to be externally accessible I would build a chrooted apache from source
<Child4Christ> is it possible to just alter the apache .conf file to add a vhost for them to direct them to a /home/hosted/www/dir for the forums they want?
<h3sp4wn> I would want it completely seperate from the host sytem
<h3sp4wn> system
<Child4Christ> i have another 2 servers but my desktops the highest spec (not much but still) but its just like 2 forums, not publically hosting, mine and my gfs forums are the only ones being hosted
<centyx> h3sp4wn: what do you think about chrooting via mod_security?
<centyx> i haven't run chrooted apache since I quit using openbsd
<h3sp4wn> centyx: If I ever had any externally accessible server I would run just what is absolutely necessary (from in jail if I was using bsd) and build it from source with just what I needed
<h3sp4wn> centyx: I don't trust anything that someone can attempt to break into 24/7 with anything else (and I don't like running firewalls on the server)
<ChefWill> anyone know of an applet for panels that will show current online (gaim/kopete) buddies?
<Tommy2k4> when i boot up it tries to open sendmail even though ive apt-get remove sendmail, rm /etc/init.d/sendmail, update-rc.d sendmail remove
<Tommy2k4> how can i stop it
<Tommy2k4> it adds like a minute to bootup time
<user-land> Hello, what do you use to configure a bluetooth connection on Kubuntu ?
<GIGANTOR> user-land: Goto "System Settings" on the Kmenu
<GIGANTOR> you'll see a BlueTooth icon
<user-land> gigantor, i still have the gnome panel from Ubuntu instead of the Kmenu, do you know how to change that ? i just installed kubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu and rebooted into kde ...
<Jazon> hi - any gimp users here?
<GIGANTOR> did you uninstall the gnome-desktop as well?
<hub> this time i"m the real Hub
<NetSKaVeN> hell-o!
<user-land> you mean ubuntu-desktop, gigantor ?
<GIGANTOR> yeah, sorry
<user-land> i removed it now.
<GIGANTOR> reboot and give it a whirl
<user-land> thanks.
<hub> is there any firefox -> konqueror migration tool for Kubuntu?
<GIGANTOR> come tell us if it works
<GIGANTOR> ;)
<GIGANTOR> so i'll know if i know what i'm doing or not, lol
<user-land> sure, see you.
<GIGANTOR> in theory that's probably it though
<GIGANTOR> Hub- i'm not real sure, maybe someone knows
<GIGANTOR> i've never heard of one though
<Pupeno> hub: what do you need to migrate, the bookmarks ?
<hub> and password
<hub> bookmark should be easy
<Pupeno> hub: o, those... I don't think so.
<hub> password probably less
<GIGANTOR> yeah, i just looked through the bookmarks, thats no problem
<hub> looks like i"m boned
<hub> or doomed to write it
<hub> like the f-spot -> digikam
<GIGANTOR> how many pw's do you have?  =S
<GIGANTOR> or did you forget one, lol
<GIGANTOR> if so i can help with that
<Tommy2k4> when i boot up it tries to open sendmail even though ive apt-get remove sendmail, rm /etc/init.d/sendmail, update-rc.d sendmail remove
<Tommy2k4> how can i stop it
<GIGANTOR> wb user-land
<NetSKaVeN> I need someone try to access http://www.alesti.org with Konqueror 3.5.3
<hub> GIGANTOR: I have enough password stored on several machines
<user-land> thanks, gigantor. ubuntu-desktop is an empty meta-package, removing it does not change anything immediatly ...
<hub> GIGANTOR: but that is not the point
<Pupeno> user-land: unless you use aptitude, which is the nice thing about aptitude :)
<GIGANTOR> so it didn't do anything... hmm
<GIGANTOR> see if you can run command "kcontrol"
<user-land> yes, it opens the KDE control panel :-)
<GIGANTOR> then go into Internet and Network
<GIGANTOR> and you'll see Bluetooth
<Pupeno> NetSKaVeN: since Kubuntu comes with Konqueror 3.5.2, you may want to ask somewhere else, like #kde
<GIGANTOR> ;)
<NetSKaVeN> Pupeno: it is a kubuntu packages problem, other KDE 3.5.3 are working ok
<Pupeno> NetSKaVeN: oh! sorry.
<NetSKaVeN> but I need someone trying it so I can determinate if it's my problem or kubuntu problem
<abattoir> NetSKaVeN: works for me
<abattoir> NetSKaVeN: try changing browser id
<GIGANTOR> abattoir, have you seen aegean lately?
<||Trayer||> Can anyone help me out? I'm trying to install Unreal Tournament 2004, And it is a ".sh" file.  I know this is a shell script, just not sure how to run it.
<NetSKaVeN> abattoir: I will try, thanks
<abattoir> !seen aegeanlinux
<ubotu> I last saw aegeanlinux (n=tim@202.172.121.122) 4h 34m 18s ago, quiting: Remote closed the connection
<GIGANTOR> not the linux version, teh dooder
<abattoir> GIGANTOR: ^^^^^ :)
<GIGANTOR> ;P
<GIGANTOR> oh ok
<GIGANTOR> lol
* GIGANTOR acknowledges that it pays to read the full sentence
<||Trayer||> And it is titled, "Linux-Installer".
<GIGANTOR> ;P
<abattoir> ||Trayer||: want to run it as root?
<user-land> thanks, gigantor.
<GIGANTOR> woot woot, your connection works?
<user-land> how do i set a bluetooth password ?
<abattoir> ||Trayer||: 'sudo sh ./filename.sh'
<||Trayer||> abattoir: Root is good
<GIGANTOR> lemme look
<||Trayer||> Thanks abbatoir
<GIGANTOR> although i'm not sure i can get that far without any actual bluetooth periphs
<||Trayer||> or however you spell it : P
<abattoir> user-land: /etc/bluetooth/pin
<NetSKaVeN> abattoir: not working here :-mm
<user-land> abattoir:/etc/bluetooth/pin
<user-land> command not found.
<||Trayer||> Is there a way to make so I don't have to type sudo before every command? I'm not really used to doing it and I forget alot
<abattoir> user-land: its a file, you need to edit it as root and put the pin in
<user-land> ah, thanks.
<||Trayer||> How does one move into a Mounted cd in the terminal?
<Tommy2k4> how can i get rid of every trace of sendmail and stop it trying to open on bootup (i already uninstalled it but it still tries to open and adds over a minute to bootup time)
<abattoir> NetSKaVeN: sorry, i dont know what exactly should load.... however, Konq seems to think there is a Javascript error
<||Trayer||> How do I move into a mounted CD drive?
<NetSKaVeN> abattoir: do you see rss feed reader?
<Tommy2k4> /media/cdrom
<abattoir> ||Trayer||: in a terminal?
<Skaman_> hi guys can anybody help me?
<Skaman_> i'm trying to install wpa supplicant
<||Trayer||> Yep, Tommy2k4 answered it thanks tommy ^,^
<Skaman_> but when i give the "make" cmd i have this error: "make: *** No rule to make target `config.o', needed by `wpa_supplicant'.  Stop"
<abattoir> NetSKaVeN: I dont thinks so... there is nothing below the link for the fora
<abattoir> Skaman_: did you run './conigure' first?
<abattoir> *configure
<NetSKaVeN> abattoir: thanks for the help  ;)
<user-land> abattoir, the password is there, but connecting with it still fails. do i need to run something ?
<abattoir> NetSKaVeN: np, sorry, could figure out what exactly is the problem though....
<abattoir> user-land: what device are you connecting with?
<||Trayer||> How do I mount and unmount the cd? eject and put it back in?
<user-land> cell phone.
<abattoir> user-land: type bluetooth:/ in konqueror
<user-land> yes, i see the phone there :-)
<Skaman_> @abattoir ops
<Skaman_> i've understood
<abattoir> Skaman_: what was that for?
<||Trayer||> How do I eject a cd? I need to insert CD 2, but, the front loading button wont work
<abattoir> user-land: if you click on it does it ask you for your pin?
<abattoir> user-land: does it make an attempt to pair ?
<||Trayer||> When I go to "unmount" it shows an error
<user-land> no, when i click on it in konqueror, a lot of services get listed.
<||Trayer||> "Device is busy"
<user-land> but it does not attempt to pair.
* GIGANTOR is back
<abattoir> user-land: which service do you want to use?
<user-land> i would like to copy files from it ...
<abattoir> user-land: ok, long time since i did this, so let me do it with you... :)
<GIGANTOR> Trayer- reboot  ;P
<GIGANTOR> well, do you have any windows open for the CD?
<GIGANTOR> might close those then try to unmount it
<||Trayer||> kk
<user-land> nice, abattoir. i tried OBEX file transfer, so it attempted to pair, but it failed after i gave it the pin.
<abattoir> user-land: ok, this is what i do, mark all the files on your phone, send it via bluetooth to your pc...
<abattoir> you get the KDE Bluetooth Framework Incoming File transfer dialog
<abhi> today i have installed the crossover office. after the reboot when i give my password at login screen, once again login screen comes asking for password. (my password is correct).
<abattoir> choose where you want to save the file and save it
<GIGANTOR> abhi- does the login screen look any different than usual?
<user-land> abattoir, i do not get a listing of the files of the phone.
<abattoir> user-land: you want to transfer the files *from* the phone right?
<abhi> no.
<user-land> i think i better go buy a data cable ...
<||Trayer||> "unmount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy (same thing next line) please check that the disk is entered correctly."  That's the error I'm getting, in the installation it says clearly dont start unless you can mount and unmount CD images,
<user-land> yes.
<abhi> gigantor: no.
<abattoir> user-land: your phone doesnt show you those files?
<user-land> ah, i see.
<GIGANTOR> abhi- hmm..
<GIGANTOR> thinking
<||Trayer||> So, how can one un-mount a "Busy" cd?
<bsanford> Can you connect to MSOutlook Workgroup share with Kontact?
<abattoir> user-land: if i want to access a particular service that my phone offers(like bluetooth serial port for eg.) I click on each service... and then i'm asked for the passcode... then pairing takes place
<abattoir> user-land: you might also want to chech the latest SVN version of kmobiletools
<abattoir> user-land: it has a bluetooth pairing wizard which might simplify things :)
<h3sp4wn> abattoir: Have you ever messed with prelinking kde ?
<GIGANTOR> abhi- wait until abattoir gets finished, he might could help further.  Unless someone else wants to chime in
<BirthdayHobbsee> h3sp4wn: i didnt find much difference, if any
<user-land> great, abattoir. sending from the phone is working :-)
<GIGANTOR> abattoir ftw  ;P
<user-land> but i don't know where the file is on my pc now.
* GIGANTOR can't wait until he's a seasoned linux vet
<h3sp4wn> BirthdayHobbsee: I didn't notice much difference either but I am not 100% sure I was doing it right
<abattoir> h3sp4wn: no, always used the 'stock' stuff... havent noticed KDE being slow ;)
<abhi> gigantor : did you get some thing about my problem?
<abattoir> abhi: wait i'll read up.
<GIGANTOR> lemme google a bit
<abhi> ok.
<h3sp4wn> BirthdayHobbsee: happy birthday btw
<BirthdayHobbsee> ty :)
<abattoir> abhi: you are pretty sure its due to crossover office? had any other side effects?
<user-land> does someone know how to replace the gnome panel with a kmenu taskbar ?
<abattoir> abhi: also, how long does it take... I mean, as soon as you enter your password, it gives you the screen back or does it take some time?
<abattoir> user-land: in gnome?
<||Trayer||> Alright, it's the konsole that's holding the installer that's claiming it's busy.  So, I'm assuming if I remotly type in the thing it'll work.  How does "sudo sh ./media/cdrom/linux-installer.sh" work? Would it work?
<user-land> in kde, abattoir. i just installed kubuntu-desktop and rebooted into kde.
<abhi> abattoir: i thing it might be for crossover office. because before it was installed, kubuntu working fine.
<abattoir> user-land: kde has a gnome-panel ? :S
<abattoir> user-land: are you sure?
<abattoir> user-land: try 'killall kicker && kicker'
<||Trayer||> How can I sh a sh file without going into it's directory?
<abhi> abattoir:yes instantly give the login screen.
<abattoir> see if you get the 'gnome-panel' back
<user-land> kicker: no process killed
<||Trayer||>  How do I run a SH file without going into its directory through command line?
<abattoir> user-land: killall gnome-panel ?
<abhi> abattoir:no one black screen comes in between them
<h3sp4wn> ||Trayer||: sh /path/to/blah.sh
<user-land> the panel disappeared and came back, abattoir.
<user-land> so am i still in gnome, right ?
<||Trayer||> %c4 h3sp4wn: do I need to put a ./ in there anywhere?
<abattoir> abhi: then, it might not be a problem w/ X or KDE... the latter, actually
<abattoir> user-land: i suspect so
<Tommy2k4> how can i get rid of every trace of sendmail and stop it trying to open on bootup (i already uninstalled it but it still tries to open and adds over a minute to bootup time)
<abattoir> abhi: you are sure about the password ?
<user-land> trying a reboot then :-)
<abhi> abattoir: yes.
<abattoir> user-land: when you login...
<abattoir> user-land: change session to KDE
<abattoir> in the login screen
<abattoir> abhi: ok, wait up
<abhi> ok
<abattoir> abhi: you remember changing any X or KDE settings?
<abhi> no
<abhi> i changed the rosolution only
<abattoir> abhi: hmm, X does startup though, so is a KDE issue.... i guess
<abattoir> abhi: before this stopped working?
<abattoir> or long ago?
<abhi> not at all
<abattoir> abhi: when did you change the resolution?
<abhi> before one  or two boots.
<abattoir> abhi:  and then you logged into KDE w/ the new resolution?
<abhi> yes
<abattoir> abhi: ok, then get out of KDM... there must be an option in the menu... something like 'Terminal'
<abhi> I thing yes . or alt+f1
<abattoir> abhi: also press 'Ctrl+Alt+F1'
<abattoir> aah ok
<abattoir> but kill KDM
<abhi> yes yes
<ubuntu> Hi all
<abhi> how
<abattoir> abhi:  there must be an option in the menu
<abattoir> abhi: i dont remember it exactly
<ubuntu> how do i install grub, there was an error the first time i was installing it
<abhi> for what?
<ubuntu> i want to install it to the MBR
<abattoir> abhi: for switching to a terminal
<abhi> abattoir: yes
<abattoir> abhi: or through tty0(Ctrl+Alt+F1) type 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<abattoir> abhi: wait, i'll confirm the command
<abhi> ok
<abattoir> abhi: yup, that's right
<abattoir> execute that
<abattoir> that should kill kdm...
<ubuntu> if you stop kdm won't it kill the x server and whatever chat client abhi is using?
<abattoir> ubuntu: i think he is on another computer
<abattoir> he cant even get into KDe
<user-land> you were right of course, abattoir, thank you.
<abattoir> ubuntu: ok, now to your problem, you have everything intstalled into the HD?
<ubuntu> yea that would make sense
<abhi> abattoir: what should I do after killing kdm?
<user-land> abattoir, you like meat ? :-)
* abattoir doesnt remember anything now... Other than that it was bt related... :P
<ubuntu> yea i installed it to the HD the first time and the installer crashed giving an error about grub
<abattoir> user-land: no, i'm a vegetarian
<abattoir> user-land: the name is misleading, yes :)
<user-land> hey, what a contrast to your name then :-)
<abattoir> abhi: first go through the logs
<GIGANTOR> Tommy- did you get an answer?
<abattoir> abhi: /var/log ...
<abhi> ok
<abattoir> abhi: see if you can find something useful
<abattoir> 'cat /var/log'
* GIGANTOR is back now
<abattoir> ubuntu: you chose an XFS formatted partition as the root one?
<ubuntu> yea and a 100mb /boot partition
<abhi> ok I am going to try this. after that I will come back. thanks abattoir.
<abattoir> abhi: ok
<||Trayer||> This is gunna sound stupid, but, how do I mount a CD?
<abattoir> ubuntu: grub and xfs dont like living together...
<abattoir> ubuntu: its a known bug 47848
<DaSkreech> ||Trayer||: Normally you just put it in and it comes up on the Desktop
<abattoir> ubuntu: choose another filesystem type, like reiserfs
<||Trayer||> DaSkreech: It does, but then it disappears a few seconds later
<abattoir> ubuntu: so you'd have to reinstall
<BKaj> what's the delete cmd in konsol ?
<ubuntu> hda: windows xp 20GB, /boot 100bm ext3, 50gb for /, 250mb for swap
<abattoir> ubuntu:  <Ubug2> Malone bug 47848 in ubiquity "should warn at partitioning stage if /boot is on XFS" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/47848
<||Trayer||> Is there any way to mount it yourself?
<knapper> Help. When I boot up I no longer get to KDM, I just have a text login. I tried reinstalling KDM, but that didn't fix it.
<ubuntu> the root partition is xfs but the /boot partition is EXT3
<abattoir> ubuntu: oh so /boot is not XFS?
<DaSkreech> ||Trayer||: Strange :) does it turn up in /media
<ubuntu>  /boot is ext3
<Cornellius> Ubuntu: How many RAM you have ?
<abattoir> ubuntu: do you know what the error in the logs is?
<BKaj> !Konsole commands
<ubotu> I know nothing about Konsole commands - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ubuntu> 1 GB 256MB
<||Trayer||> DaSkreech: I'm seeing cdrom0, and cdrom as a shortcut
<DaSkreech> ||Trayer||:  Try clicking on cdrom?
<||Trayer||>  they are BOTH appearing empty
<DaSkreech> Or better right click and see if you get a mount option
<ubuntu> abattoir: where is the log
<DaSkreech> I assume then that this is a non empty CD :)
<teelittle> BKaj: delete files with "rm"
<||Trayer||> Yep, it's installation disk two of unreal tournament
<BKaj> thx teelittle
<DaSkreech> Hmm I recall that having a bug
<ubuntu> i can't access any of the hard disks in system:// all i get is: mount: can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<||Trayer||> it shows up on desktop for a split second
<||Trayer||> then disapears
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: It's probably not in the fstab then
<abattoir> ubuntu: try 'sudo mkdir /media/hda1' and then 'sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1'
<DaSkreech> ||Trayer||: Other Cds Mount ok?
<DaSkreech> abattoir: eek!
<abattoir> DaSkreech: he's on the livecd
<DaSkreech> abattoir: Ok :)
<||Trayer||>  DaSkreech: The first one did, and my music one did.  I think it might just be my drive, I'll put it in my other one
<knapper> Help. When I boot up I no longer get to KDM, I just have a text login. I tried reinstalling KDM, but that didn't fix it.
<ubuntu> abattoir: that worked
<||Trayer||>  Problem solved.  My drive must be dead
<abattoir> ubuntu: cool :)
<DaSkreech> ||Trayer||: No I'm actually pretty sure I recall a bug with the UT Cdsand Linux
<DaSkreech>  I think they fixed the DVD
<||Trayer||> Ah, I still have the CD versions
<DaSkreech> ||Trayer||: You can mount it explictly if you like
<||Trayer||> So, I think that it just was that CD drive for THAT program, other ones work in there
<abattoir> ubuntu: paste the contents of /var/installer/syslong in pastebin
<abattoir> !pastebin > ubuntu
<||Trayer||> it worked, I had to put it in my second cd drive
<ubuntu> ok
<||Trayer||> I asked this yesterday but had no luck, how does one change their static IP adress on their network in kubuntu
<knapper> Anyone?
<abattoir> user-land: was it the KDE-login thing that you told me worked?
<KaiserSuse> ||Trayer||: with the System Settings
<teelittle> ||Trayer||: some /etc/... files?
<KaiserSuse> ||Trayer||: or /etc/network/interfaces
<||Trayer||>  KaiserSuse: Where in the system settings, I took a quick look and couldn't find anything?
<abattoir> knapper: a root login?
<teelittle> knapper: hmmm, did you check your startup skripts? => /etc/init.d/...
<jknotzke> Hi everyone
<KaiserSuse> System Settings -> Network Settings, click Administrator Mode
<jknotzke> anyone here gotten gnucash and aqbanking to work ?
<DaSkreech> ||Trayer||: Ping ok It was Ut2003
<jknotzke> or at least compile..
<DaSkreech> ||Trayer||: It's right on the k Menu
<knapper> teelittle, I see kdm in there. Is there something I should look for?
<ubuntu>  /var/installer/syslong is not there. there is no installer folder
<abattoir> ubuntu: oops, my mistake, /var/log/installer/syslog
<knapper> teelittle: When I boot up it doesn't act like it even tries to start KDM, just goes to text login. Maybe it isn't being initialized.
<ubuntu> The file or folder file:///var/log/installer/ does not exist.
<ubuntu> not there either, i checked
<ubuntu> i think the installer crashed right after it gave the error
<abhi> abattoir: nothing found in log
<abattoir> ubuntu: you did the installation process now ?
<abattoir> ubuntu: or you restarted?
<abattoir> abhi: try startkde from the terminal then
<abattoir> abhi: are you using gnome/windows now ?
<rascal999> Where can I get an exe emulator?
<ubuntu> yea i did, i got to the part where grub was installing, then it gave a write error and crashed
<abattoir> the latter i suspect ;)
<abhi> i try kdm.
<abhi> windows
<abattoir> ubuntu: :( , we need to see the log, to see what went wrong, where it went wrong...
<abattoir> ubuntu: would there be a problem re-installing?
<abattoir> abhi: what happened?
<ubuntu> nope
<abhi> same problem
<abattoir> ubuntu: i'd recommend avoiding XFS... be safe, use reiserfs
<abattoir> ubuntu: then you dont need to have a separate /boot partition :)
<will_> DAMNIT on the site to get the patch for UT2004 I said I was one year old by accident = \
<will_> Now it's saved in
<ubuntu> ok why reiserfs, is it better than ext3?
<DaSkreech> !wine > rasc
<abattoir> abhi: so X starts w/o any error at all... you were messing around w/ XGL/Compiz by any chance?
<SeanTater_> ubuntu reiserfs us fantastic with small files
<abattoir> abhi: ok, you are the crossover office guy... right? :P
<abhi> no no.
* GIGANTOR scratches head
<abhi> just to run some windows game.
<ubuntu> SeanTater_: Ok i'll give that ago, thanks
<GIGANTOR> i thought he said crossover as well
<abattoir> abhi: can you try installing GDM ?
<abattoir> abhi: and see if that works?
<SeanTater_> ubuntu: but it shows no improvement (for me) otherwise
<GIGANTOR> apt-get install macintosh
<GIGANTOR> ;P
<abhi> abattoir:sudo: apt-get install gdm.
<GIGANTOR> oh wai-  no games.
<abattoir> abhi: 'sudo apt-get install gdm' yes :)
<abhi> yes yes.
<DaSkreech> ||Trayer|: I guess you are ||Trayer|| as well :)
<GIGANTOR> get to it skippy
<Tommy2k4> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<||Trayer|>  Oops = \, I need to get a steady nick name
<abhi> going for it. thanks abattoir.
<||Trayer|> Yeah, I have another window open, somewhere >_>;
<abattoir> abhi: since, there is no specific error message/scenario, i cant say something specific either, we can only try... :)
<iqon> all of a sudden (after a reboot) my system fonts are huge...could the font dpi have changed, is there a way to set that?
<abattoir> iqon: you 'upgraded' or dist-upgraded?
<iqon> dist-upgraded a few months ago
<iqon> i was playing with fireglcontrolpanel, i'm not sure if that was the culprit or not
<abattoir> iqon: you could probably change in kcontrol
<abattoir> iqon: oh, i have no idea about that
<abattoir> iqon: i'd suggest playing around w/ the Fonts section in Kcontrol
<DaSkreech> ||Trayer||: Found it?
<iqon> abattoir: all of my font's are set the same as they used to be, but they are still huge...
<iqon> abattoir: i can't seem to find a dpi setting in kcontrol
<abattoir> iqon: well, am not sure, try reducing the size if you want, or see fireglcontrolpanel ;)
<teelittle> Hi, does anybody know about X.org input device 168?
<teelittle> every X app print out warnings that this device couldn't be found upon startup...
<Tommy2k4> teelittle, comment out the 3 wacom devices in xorg.conf and the 3 references to them at the bottom of the file aswell
<teelittle> Tommy2k4: wow, I was looking for such a precise answer (and had in mind that it was something about unusual devices...)
<Tommy2k4> np
<Tommy2k4> had the same problem for ages myself
<abattoir> hmmm... the lull before the storm... :P
<Hawkwind> teelittle: I've documented the fix here on my forums:  http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0
<abattoir> Hawkwind: you have to register to view? :(
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Yeah.  I'm going to fix that a bit later today
<Hawkwind> abattoir: I just switched forum apps and it did that to me.  I haven't gotten around to fixing it
<abattoir> oh, cool :)
(abattoir/#kubuntu) i was wondering why there hadnt been a split today
(ubuntu/#kubuntu) wow
(abattoir/#kubuntu) Hawkwind: hehe, sure :)
(ubuntu/#kubuntu) how come so many are joining?
<Hawkwind> ubuntu: Net split
<ubuntu> Hawkwind: and that means???
<Hawkwind> ubuntu: google.com and type    define:netsplit
<ubuntu> Hawkwind: does that mean freenode switched us to a different node?
<Hawkwind> No
<ubuntu> the node restarted?
<ubuntu>  crashed?
<Tommy2k4> there was a break in the link between 2 nodes
<Tommy2k4> well, between 1 node and the rest of the network i think
<ubuntu> oh
<ubuntu> Netsplit? again?
<abattoir> well, i was disconnected, so must have been my server
<ubuntu> this is cool
<Skaman> hey guys strange thing happens...i'm trying to let my d-link usb wifi card work...well it's working and connected..i can ping my router and my other pc but i can't access the net....
<abattoir> ubuntu: hehe
<abattoir> Skaman: i think it'd be best to wait for this to settle
<abattoir> Skaman: try 'sudo ifup ethX' where ethX is your interface
<Skaman> abattoir: i had to set a linux driver and wifi works..even with wpa-psk
<ubuntu> can your other PC connect to the internet?
<Skaman> yes
<ubuntu> oh wait stupid question
<Skaman> and i can oping em
<abattoir> Skaman: oh, so it doesnt work *only* with your router?
<Skaman> abattoir: i can ping my router and access to it, i can ping and connect to my other pcs but can't access to the network
<abattoir> Skaman: has wifi worked elsewhere?
<abattoir> Skaman: did you try ifup ?
<Skaman> yes i have 5 pcs
<Skaman> all connected
<Skaman> even this one
<abattoir> Skaman: no, i mean, in linux, have you tried connecting to another network using your card?
<abattoir> what about ifup?
<mimmu> is this some cind of comp chat?? :D
<abattoir> Skaman: or is it the first time you are trying wifi... in linux ?
<Skaman> i was connected be4 when wpa was off
<timbim> i need help setting up kubuntu
<Skaman> is the first time!
<abattoir> Skaman: ok, did you try ifup?
<timbim> im using a dell e1405 and everytime it gets to x-server it just shows to white rectangles then it flashes back to to the install logo and hangs
<abattoir> timbim: this is with the livecd?
<timbim> both
<timbim> i actually installed it with alternate cd
<timbim> grub and everythng works fine
<abattoir> timbim: if it is the livecd, try booting in the 'safe' mode thing...
<timbim> then when i get to the load kubuntu once it get to x-server or w/e it just flashes i see two white pixels and it wont work
<abattoir> oh, there seems to be a big lag
<timbim> i think ive tried that
<Skaman> abattoir i tried : tells me: Ignoring unknown interface rausb0=rausb0
<abattoir> timbim: what video card?
<iqon> when using kcontrol -> "GTK styles and fonts" to change "GTK Fonts" my changes aren't being saved, any idea what could cause this?
<timbim>  found something on the internete about typing install debian-installer/framebuffer=false
<timbim> but i dont know where to type that
<timbim> it says type at book
<abattoir> Skaman: ok, open up /etc/network/interfaces
<abattoir> timbim: boot ?
<timbim> whre is boot on the live cid
<Skaman> abattoir ok
<timbim> it jus says start or install kubuntu or start in safe mode
<timbim> but i dont c anywer to type that command in
<ronald> holas
<abattoir> timbim: there is an option in the initial boot menu... where you can pass boot parameters
<Skaman> ok i'm there abattoir
<abattoir> one of the F keys, iirc
<abattoir> Skaman: just a sec
<timbim> when i hit f6
<Skaman> ;)
<timbim> boot comes upp, but there is already stuff there
<ubuntu> abattoir: there is no reiserfs in the list
<timbim> folowwed --
<timbim> so do i just type install debian-installer/framebuffer=false after those dahses
<abattoir> Skaman: could you please pastebin it ?
<abattoir> !pastebin
<timbim> cuz ive tried it and it doesnt seem to work
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<abattoir> is ubotu here?
<abattoir> aah cool
<Skaman> abattoir ok
<Skaman> just a sec
<abattoir> timbim: i dont know, if wherever you read it says that, it might be worth trying out
<||Trayer||> Can anyone help? I'm installing the Ut2k4 patch, and you just extract a bunch of files to the /usr/local/games/ut2004 folder, but in ark it says cannot extract to that folder
<abattoir> ubuntu: hmm there isnt?
<timbim> i just dont know where to type that command
<timbim> there is already stuff in boot
<timbim> and i dont know if just type it after or what
<ubuntu> abattoir: not there, i remeber you had to mess with the options in breezy to get it as an option
<||Trayer||> dont have permission or something
<timbim> nvm that safe graphics thng worked
<timbim> thanks
<iqon> after playing with qtcontrol and fireglcontrolpanel my fonts became HUGE, any idea what i could have done - or what i can do to fix it?
<_marshall> what is firegl?
<abattoir> ubuntu: yes, now i remember, it wasnt there... :( i did it manually... sorry, i forgot
<iqon> er qtcontrol -> qtconfig
<Skaman> abattoir: http://rafb.net/paste/results/L7Jwjm74.html
<abattoir> ubuntu: you want to do it manually?
<iqon> an ati driver control panel
<abattoir> Skaman: you cant edit the pastes there? :(
<abattoir> Skaman: ok, nvm, type what i say into the file
<ubuntu> abattoir: might as well
<abattoir> Skaman: your interface is ath0 ?
<Skaman> us rausb0
<abattoir> ubuntu: ok, you have done the partitioning right?
<Skaman> the problem is that i'm loading it manually
<ubuntu> yea
<abattoir> ubuntu: what is the device name for / ?
<Skaman> i have no idea to how make it load by default
<iqon> is it possible to change the dpi of fonts in kde?
<ubuntu> abattoir: let me chek
<ubuntu> abattoir: let me check
<abattoir> Skaman: add 'auto rausb0' and in the next line 'iface rausb0 inet dhcp'
<ubuntu> abattoir: hda6
<abattoir> Skaman: similar stuff already exists... so you know how to do it
<ubuntu> is it reiser4?
<abattoir> ubuntu: the command is 'mkreiserfs /dev/hda6' then ...
<abattoir> ubuntu: you are sure right?
<ubuntu> yea
<abattoir> enter that in a terminal
<ubuntu> abattoir: i can always reinstall everying
<abattoir> you will need to unmount it... if you have mounted it
<ubuntu> why do i always screw up on typing
<abattoir> ok, then that's cool, you can play around all you want ;)
<Skaman> abattoir i edit that and then i have to reboot?
<abattoir> Skaman: save, and yes reboot... your usb driver module is loaded automatically right?
<abattoir> Skaman:
<abattoir> Skaman: now, ifup should work
<abattoir> Skaman: and you should be able to connect
<Skaman> ahh
<Skaman> k
<Skaman> now works!
<Skaman> thanks!
<abattoir> Skaman: cool :)
<Skaman> abattoir
<abattoir> ubuntu: done ?
<ubuntu> abattoir: do i still need a separate /boot?
<Skaman> can you help me for the next little step?
<abattoir> ubuntu: no, not necessary
<abattoir> Skaman: if i can, sure
<ubuntu> ok well i'll repartition
<Skaman> i'm loading the driver manually
<Skaman> but i'd like to be loaded at startup
<abattoir> Skaman: what is the command?
<voltrox> hi
<Skaman> a sec
<_ubuntu> erm... what's the option to install 5.10 from the livedvd once you've booted to it?
<||Trayer||> Anyone know what file/command I need to use to run ut2k4 on ubuntu? It's installed to \usr\local\games\ut2004
<Skaman> i give you
<||Trayer||> *kubuntu
<Skaman> abattoir is: /sbin/insmod rt73.ko
<ubuntu> ||Trayer||: when i installed it i removed the local from stuff, so i think /usr/local/bin/ut2004 will work
<abattoir> Skaman: try adding the module to /etc/modules
<||Trayer||> ubuntu: My user local bin is empty, No files.
<||Trayer||>  and for some reason I have no desktop icon/not appearing in games.  Though all the files are there
<abattoir> samo: i dont think such an option exists...
<Skaman_> abattoir what if i try making : "cp rt73.ko /lib/modules/2.6.15-25-386/kernel/net"  ???
<abattoir> Skaman: hmmm, and then do a 'sudo depmod -a' might work, though i havent personally tried something like that
<bsanford> Hello
<||Trayer||> How do I use a .run file?
<samo> arrrggghhh.... I think I f*cked up lilo and I can't run the 6.06 live dvd, it looses video
<Skaman_> or what do you suggest me?
<abattoir> ||Trayer||: sh ./file.run ?
<aliasfred> q. is kitten/striggi packaged for kubuntu ?
<abattoir> samo: i'm sure there is a text installer in the DVD
<Skaman> i've read it here : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190422&highlight=rt73
<abattoir> Skaman: sure, you can try that :)
<abattoir> Skaman: or put it somewhere in /etc/modprobe.d ... wait i'll search
<Skaman_> and i have to insert rt73 in /etc/modules right?
<abattoir> Skaman_: yes, that sounds right...
<toka> How can I activate the SPDIF output? Asus A8N-SLI SE . ? REALTEK ALC850
<Skaman_> let me try a reboot
<Skaman_> _D
<ubuntu> I'll be back after reinstalling windows to try an reinstall kubuntu again, so i don't have to replace grub if ubuntu installs second
<abattoir> Skaman_: or, you could also write a script and put it in /etc/init.d
<Skaman_> ok i've tried the first way....BRB
<Skaman_> :D
<||Trayer||> How do I run UT2004? It's fully installed and I just updated my drivers
<flake> does changing the virtual starting IP pool on your router from 192.168.2.2  to 192.168.2.x do anything for security on a client multiplayer game machine?
<flake> is dmz recommended to help get alleviate the lag?
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(andrea/#kubuntu) grazie
(abattoir/#kubuntu) andrea: prego :)
(DaSkreech/#kubuntu) ah Mia of course! :0
(Skaman/#kubuntu) abettoir: doesn't work
(Skaman/#kubuntu) :(
(abattoir/#kubuntu) Skaman: which one?
<Skaman> mortacc
<abattoir> moracc ?
<abattoir> *ugh mortacc ?
<Skaman> :D
<abattoir>  /etc/modules ?
<||Trayer||> Augh! I cant figure out what the hell i need to run to run UT, everyone just says it's on their desktop!
<Skaman> if i give: modprobe rt73 : FATAL module rt73 not found
<Skaman> :(
<GIGANTOR> isn't
<GIGANTOR> er
<abattoir> Skaman: hmm.. then i guess it needs to be a listed module
<GIGANTOR> isn't xserver-xorg a command to let you tweak your vid settings?
<abattoir> Skaman: what about adding a script
<Skaman> let's see if still work loading it manually
<abattoir> GIGANTOR: nope, its a package
<Skaman> i' think i'm too newbie to add a script myself
<abattoir> GIGANTOR: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' is :)
<GIGANTOR> what is it i'm thinking of then... hmm..
<GIGANTOR> there's something that lets you tweak your settings at command line
<abattoir> Skaman: no, just put the commands in a file, and it becomes a script :)
<GIGANTOR> maybe thats the answer aba, hmm
<GIGANTOR> yeah, that is it
<GIGANTOR> ;)
<abattoir> i'm sure someone here knows more..
<abattoir> anyway i'll look up wait
<Skaman> but..
<Skaman> the cmd
<Skaman> wait
<abattoir> Skaman what if you add the full path of the module ?
<GIGANTOR> !CLI
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<GIGANTOR> bah
<Skaman> i'm loading it manually from the folder of the driver
<GIGANTOR> bot is loading like it's a bit hungover today
<alcosmurf> anyone got any idea how i debug a system that completly freezes for no apparant reason?
<n3storm> alcosmurf: first check /var/log/error messages
<Skaman_> abattoir now is on /lib/modules/2.6.15-25-386/kernel/net why it doesn't load
<Skaman_> ??
<alcosmurf> gone frew nearly all logs.. nothing looks odd.. it just stops
<||Trayer||> Can someone give me the command to run linux-installer.sh on my cd again?
<abattoir> Skaman: i think a list of modules to load is stored somewhere, and just because you put it in the folder, it wont get loaded... that's what i can think of
<Skaman_> abattoir maybe i have to put it in "/lib/modules/2.6.15-25-386/kernel/drivers/usb/net"
<abattoir> Skaman: you ran 'sudo depmod -a' ?
<dom> Hi, I'm having problems with KMail.  I can't seem to decrypt PGP encrypted messages.  Checking signatures works fine but I can't decrypt anything.  Even messages I send encrypted to myself.  Yet all these same messages decrypt properly with Thunderbird/Enigmail
<dom> wtf?
<abattoir> Skaman_: hmmm, you can try that...
<Skaman_> abattoir no
<Skaman_> but i even don't know what it does
<abattoir> Skaman: oh, i asked you to do that...
<abattoir> i think it updates the kernel's modules list
<abattoir> afaik
<Skaman_> sry din't read u
<Skaman_> now i've run it
<Skaman_> no output
<abattoir> [22:35:58]  <Skaman_> abattoir what if i try making : "cp rt73.ko /lib/modules/2.6.15-25-386/kernel/net"  ???
<abattoir> [22:36:34]  <abattoir> Skaman: hmmm, and then do a 'sudo depmod -a' might work, though i havent personally tried something like that
<abattoir> :P
<abattoir> well, that's good then
<abattoir> try restarting, see if the module is loaded
<Johncro13> hello again, room.
<Johncro13> I'm despirate.
<Skaman_> i reboot
<Skaman_> let's see
* GIGANTOR is taking a lunch
<pc04> somebody Spanish speak??
<Johncro13> x won't start for me.
<abattoir> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<pc04> Muchas gracias!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Johncro13> libxdmcp6 Depends
<Johncro13> x11-common
<Skaman> it works!!
<abattoir> pc04: de nada :)
<abattoir> Skaman: nice :)
<Johncro13> unmet dependancy error, etc, etc...
<Johncro13> anybody know about this?
<Skaman> abattoir don't know if it's "sudo depmod -a" or copying the driver in the right place but now works!!
<Skaman> thank you so much!
<abattoir> Skaman: i'd say depmod :P
<abattoir> Skaman: no problem :)
<Niunio> Hello. I need help to configure an Epson parport scanner.
<Skaman> but i rebooted the forst time
<Skaman> i'll take a tour of "man depmod" to understand :D
<abattoir> Skaman: hehe, i should do that too. :P
<Niunio> XSane detects my web-cam but it doesn't detect my Epson scanner...
<Niunio> Nobody helps me?
<pichi> hello
<Skaman> abattoir
<Skaman> i think that worked because the driver goues under /drivers/usb/net/
<Skaman> in fact the driver for another wifi card i know is there
<Skaman> :D
<DaSkreech> alcosmurf: I'd install a SSH server and ssh in
<abattoir> Skaman: now that i've read 'man depmod' i am even more convinced it was depmod which did the trick ;0
<abattoir> ;)
<Schamane_> hi
<abattoir> Skaman: depmod is what kinda 'indexes' the modules which are under /lib/modules/$kernel
<Niunio> Sigh... Nobody wants to help me...
<abattoir> Skaman: so even if you place it there/ remove it from there... w/o running depmod, it wont have an effect
<abattoir> Niunio: hmmm.. i have no clue about that... sorry
<DaSkreech> Niunio: Maybe no one can right now
<abattoir> Niunio: Kooka automatically detects my hp scanner, that's all i know, sorry
<DaSkreech> Niunio: If you like you can ask in #ubuntu it's not really a KDE related issue and there are more people in there
<Niunio> Okis, thanks
<Niunio> I'll try.
<Skaman> ahhh ok
<Skaman> :D
<AntiCasp3r> hi@ll
<DaSkreech> AntiCasp3r: Wendy?
<AntiCasp3r> pardon?
<AntiCasp3r> i am new here
<DaSkreech> Anti Casper
<DaSkreech> The friendly Ghost?
<ralf> hi, I just changed from ubuntu to kubuntu. Can someone tell me how to create a personal folder link on the desktop? If I do "Link to location" with /home/ralf the icon will just be a boring white paper
<abattoir> DaSkreech: hehe
<AntiCasp3r> lol
<DaSkreech> ralf: You can change the Icon AIR
<AntiCasp3r> is some german here?
<abattoir> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DaSkreech> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr   
<DaSkreech> Doh
<abattoir> DaSkreech: that's greek :)
<DaSkreech> Well Duh! :)
<AntiCasp3r> ok
<abattoir> ralf: you want to create a link on your desktop, back to your home?
<ralf> abattoir: yes
<DaSkreech> ||Trayer||: yo
<ralf> abattoir: it worked, I created it manually and changed the icon
<||Trayer||>  DaSkreech: wurd.
<abattoir> ralf: oh, it was the 'boring' icon that bothered you ;)
<ralf> abattoir: I just thought maybe I can drag and drop the menu item
<abattoir> ralf: sure, you can do that
<||Trayer||> my "sudo sh /media/cdrom/linux-installer.sh" command isn't working, it says no such file or directory.  I got the CD it's on mounted, What gives?
<abattoir> ralf: when you do that you'll be asked if you want to move it, copy it link it etc.
<DaSkreech> Check that that's the right path
<ralf> abattoir: the link was in the system-menu. I tried to drag and drop, but it didn't work
<v3ctor> also check case
<abattoir> ralf, it does for me, you are dropping it on the desktop right? It comes up w/ a menu... asking if you want to copy it, move it, link it etc.
<DaSkreech> ||Trayer||: Check that it's the right path
<abattoir> ralf: works?
<||Trayer||>  DaSkreech: The file name seems to match exactly, though I did a cd /media/cdrom and ls, it was empty.  Is there any other possible paths it could of mounted to...?
<ralf> abattoir: if i klick and hold left mouse button, nothing happens (as i said, not in the k-menu, but in the system-menu)
<DaSkreech> ||Trayer||: Cdroms are strange sometimes.
<erik_> Hi! When I boot I get all kinds of messages, it seems to me as if it's trying to do all this stuff before the root fs is remounted rw
<abattoir> ralf: oh, in the panel? next to the Kmenu button?
<ralf> abattoir: yes
<DaSkreech> I had a few that would not mount until Iclicked on them in Konqueror
<erik_> I can't see them all but it's like "Can't create inetd.conf read only filesystem"
<||Trayer||> I'll try that then
<cpk2> ||Trayer||: do a ls in /media/
<abattoir> ralf: can you try from the Kmenu? you have an entry?
<DaSkreech> cpk2: There is a cdrom and cdrom0 In there
<cpk2> ||Trayer||: i had a cd drive that was a burner and was listed as two things
<erik_> I think it's only the basic networking that goes off before the fs is remounted
<erik_> How would I go about changing that?
<abattoir> ralf: or you can just open up /home in konqueror... drag ralf from there to the desktop and link it
<||Trayer||>  cpk2: My Ls turned upcdrom cdrom0 and hdb.  Right now it is in my cd/dvd reader/player, Not in my burner.  Should I try the burner now?
<abattoir> ralf: and you can change the icon :)
<cpk2> DaSkreech: then he should probably check cdrom0 eh? =p
<DaSkreech> cpk2: So it seems :)
<ralf> abattoir: ok and how can i move e.g. the network icon to the desktop?
<cpk2> ||Trayer||: you sure you know which is which in /media/
<_JP> grub's "menu.lst" is overwritten always when i update kernel. where/how do i conf grub defaults?
<||Trayer||>  cpk2: Fairly
<cpk2> ||Trayer||: well did you try mounting cdrom0?
<abattoir> ralf: network icon? sorry i dont have the default setup, so dont exactly know what you are referring to
<||Trayer||>  cpk2&DaSkreech: In the hdb folder is my UT2k4 Cd, all the files are showing up in an LS.  It shows mounted on my desktop
<abattoir> ralf: what does it do when you click it? what does it open?
<cpk2> ||Trayer||: is that the cd you are lopoking for?
<ralf> abattoir: system:/remote  oh well, thats the answer :)
<DaSkreech> ||Trayer||: Umm ok :) Well then try sh /media/hdb/linux-installer.sh
<||Trayer||>  cpk2: That it is, It's strange where it mounted to = \.
<abattoir> ralf: rt. click on the desktop -> Create new link -> uRL -> system:/remote
<abattoir> ralf: you should get a good icon too :P
<kOpter> Yello :) I've got a really dumb problem... I'm missing my Location / Edit / View buttons at the top of my Konqueror...
<DaSkreech> I take it that hdb is your Cdrom?
<ralf> abattor: yes :)  thanks for help
<DaSkreech> kOpter: Try Ctrl+M
<cpk2> ||Trayer||: strange is having to mount a cd as /media/cdrom if you arent burning something and then as /media/cdrecorder if you are when its the same drive...
<ubuntu> &j pepe
<abattoir> ok, i'm taking a break. :)
<||Trayer||> DaKreech Yep, it is.
<kOpter> DaSkreech: Ok :) Why does that work :)?
<DaSkreech> kOpter: It's a KDE Kommand thingy
<DaSkreech> Works on most apps
<kOpter> Thanks :)
<abattoir> kOpter: because KDE is super-awesome? :P
<DaSkreech> abattoir: It's bekause :)
<abattoir> DaSkreech: indeed, my mistake :)
<DaSkreech> Ok Something is horribly wrong with Amarok
<abattoir> DaSkreech: mp3 doesnt work out of the box? :P ;)
<||Trayer||>  So, No one knows what file I need to launch UT2k4? So I guess I'm stuck re-installing so it makes the desktop icon?
<DaSkreech> :-P
<DaSkreech> ||Trayer||: Where did install to?
<abattoir> ||Trayer||: why dont you make the shortcut yourself?
<DaSkreech> Anytime I try to stream something amarok freezes up
<||Trayer||>  DaSkreech&Abattoir: I'm not sure which file is the actual game it self
<DaSkreech> abattoir: I don't think he knows what to link it to
<abattoir> DaSkreech: 1.4.1 ?
<DaSkreech> abattoir: si
<||Trayer||>  DaSkreech: It is installed to /usr/local/games/ut2004
<abattoir> ||Trayer||: you chose the default installation settings?
<DaSkreech> Ok It started playing after 15 minutes
<||Trayer||>  abattoir: Yep
<abattoir> ||Trayer||: have you tried the command ut2004 ?
<||Trayer||>  abattoir: Launching up console and trying
* abattoir wont be surprised if it worked ;)
<||Trayer||>  abattoir: ut2004, and the result: "bash: ut2004: command not found"
<abattoir> heh, ok, wait up
<abattoir> you checked /usr/local/games/ut2004 for an executable ?
<||Trayer||>  abattoir: A few times, I'm not sure which file formats are executable for Linux to be honest.
<Bombur> why
<abattoir> do a locate on ut2004.bin
<Bombur> no
<||Trayer||>  abattoir: Launching Konqueror
<abattoir> ||Trayer||: you kio-locate
<Bombur> why
<abattoir> sorry, try :)
<abattoir> Bombur: wth?
<||Trayer||> C%4 abattoir: The locate returned 0 files, Should I search the folders for a bin?
<abattoir> hmm.. yes
<abattoir> see under the system directory
<DaSkreech> abattoir: Sure it's a .bin ?
<abattoir> DaSkreech: Uncle google seems to think so :P
<||Trayer||>  abattoir: I did a search int he system folder for "*.bin" and no results
<Bombur> why
<abattoir> ||Trayer||: but is there a ut2004 file there ?
<|lostbyte|> hi ! everyone..
<Bombur> no
<abattoir> i mean the system directory under the ut2004 directory
<DaSkreech> try a ls -r /usr/local/*.bin
<abattoir> Bombur: are you a bot ?
<DaSkreech> !kops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, uniq, Mez, jpatric, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, or gnomefreak
<||Trayer||>  abattoir: Yeah, There is a /usr/local/games/ut2004/system
<abattoir> ||Trayer||: under that
<abattoir> is there a .bin or ut2004 ?
<||Trayer||> In the main folder the only executable is the uninstall file, and checking system now
<nalioth> DaSkreech: yes?
<Schamane_> HI
<DaSkreech> Can we get Bombur muted?
<DaSkreech> Hi Schamane_
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<||Trayer||>  abattoir: Not that I can see, atleast not color coded
<abattoir> ||Trayer||: hmmm, the installation process was completed successfully?
<DaSkreech> nalioth: Thanks
<||Trayer||>  abattoir: As far as I know, I think I should re-install
<abattoir> ||Trayer||: i think too
<abattoir> i mean, i think you should too :P
<||Trayer||>  abattoir: Though, Is it safe without removing the old files first?
<abattoir> you told me there is an uninstall script... use that :0
<abattoir> :)
<||Trayer||> :O Genious
<linuxmonkey> how do i set my clock to show GMT?
<abattoir> linuxmonkey: rt. click on the clock -> Adjust time
<abattoir> 'date and time' in fact
<abattoir> you can have it show multiple timezones too if you want
<||Trayer||> Gunna sound stupid, How do I run the uninstall script? Location: "/usr/local/games/ut2004/uninstall"
<linuxmonkey> yeah its what i did for other timezones but cant find GMT
<abattoir> linuxmonkey: its called UTC
<linuxmonkey> not the same
<abattoir> ||Trayer||: like how you ran the install script? :P
<abattoir> w/ sudo ?
<abattoir> linuxmonkey: its not the same?
<||Trayer||> Well, I tried ./uninstall in the folder, and sudo ./uninstall.
<slow-motion> brb
<abattoir> sudo sh ./uninstall ?
<linuxmonkey> oh nvm
<abattoir> in the folder i.e
<||Trayer||> Could not find a usable uninstall program. Aborting
<||Trayer||> Over-installing it is!
<hardw1re> Afternoon/Evening all
<Bombur> why
<abattoir> how did this bot come back?
<BlankB> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<abattoir> a java bot?
<hardw1re> Anyone familiar with getting the latest aMSN to work on an AMD 64 kernel kubuntu?
<||Trayer||> I just use Kopete :O
<abattoir> hardw1re: you are using the deb fro the repo
<hardw1re> which repo?
* abattoir too uses kopete
<abattoir> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.95-1 (dapper), package size 2233 kB, installed size 7852 kB
<abattoir> hardw1re: enable universe
<abattoir> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<hardw1re> no i was trying to use the source version from the sourceforge project site
<DaSkreech> nalioth: can you not kick it but just mute it?
<Bombur> why
<abattoir> hardw1re: easier to use the deb, if you ask me :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@84-73-115-253.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<abattoir> same version right?
<hardw1re> i seem to be having the gcc problem ppl are talking about
<abattoir> hardw1re: you dont have gcc installed ?
<hardw1re> i do
<abattoir> then, what's the problem?
<hardw1re> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<abattoir> do you have all the packages needed for compiling
<abattoir> hmmm, i'd suggest you use the deb
<ubuntu> hello guys
<abattoir> but if you still want to compile, install build-essential
<abattoir> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In repository main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<hardw1re> tis been a year since i've used ubuntu...
<nalioth> hardw1re: that is not a "gcc" problem but sometimes a ./configure problem
<LVADER> hello guys
<abattoir> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<LVADER> i need help on installing kubuntu
<LVADER> i need to knw how can i have separate /boot partition
<LVADER> how am i suppose to label them
<||Trayer||>  Use the force
<hardw1re> i use to be able to do the apt commands from konsole, and now ive completely forggotten how to work it lol
<abattoir> heh, LVADER, using an XFS partition for / ?
<LVADER> any help on this
<LVADER> havent yet
<LVADER> i'm at the preparing the partitions stage
<abattoir> hardw1re: follow the instructions ubotu gave you
<LVADER> i wanna create a /boot partition
<abattoir> LVADER: a separate boot partition is not necessary unless you choose XFS for / .
<abattoir> LVADER: however, if you know what you are doing, then just create it like any other partition
<LVADER> but i'm planning to have other OS on my pc
<abattoir> format as ext3 or something, but not XFS
<abattoir> LVADER: windows?
<LVADER> abattoir: how am i going to create them
<LVADER> the label thing is not labelling them
<LVADER> for sure not that shitty OS
<LVADER> i wanna install gentoo and solaris later if possible
<hardw1re> :|
<hardw1re> why have so many different distros?
<abattoir> LVADER: afaik,  a separate /boot is not really needed unless you use XFS for /
<abattoir> because grub and XFS have issues
<LVADER> abattoir: okie, but i have to store my kernel images there if i were to have other OS
<LVADER> i need to place my grub there
<||Trayer||>  I dunno, I used to be on gentoo linux because it had support to play WoW, But I heard it's been done on ubuntu to
<hardw1re> it has?
<hardw1re> ooooh i think i shall install wow while i wait for css to download
<abattoir> LVADER: if you are sure about what you are doing.. then its ok
<LVADER> ||Trayer||: u use gentoo before?
<abattoir> LVADER: are you using the livecd ?
<||Trayer||>  LVADER: Just a little
<LVADER> abattoir: i'm sure of what i'm doing
<LVADER> yes, i'm using rite now
<LVADER> just i dunno how to lay the partition
<LVADER> installing on a fresh hdd
<abattoir> ok, in the partitioning stage, create a new partition... format it as ext3
<LVADER> abattoir: okie
<abattoir> LVADER: there is a nice graphical partitioning stage in the installer
<abattoir> it incorporates Qtparted
<||Trayer||>  For anyone who wants to play WoW On Ubuntu, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120615
<LVADER> abattoir: okie..i'm at it
<hardw1re> cheers ||Trayer||
<abattoir> LVADER: well, its pretty much self explanatory isnt it?
<LVADER> how am i going to label the ext3 partition as /boot
<abattoir> LVADER: mountpoint would be /boot
<LVADER> abattoir: okie
<abattoir> you'll have that option
<LVADER> let me play for awhile
<abattoir> hmmm, i'm really taking a break now....
<abattoir> will watch a movie before getting back to work :)
<abattoir> bye
<LVADER> bye
<hardw1re> ||Trayer||: can WoW not be run from Cedega?
<BlankB> !xen
<ubotu> xen is a a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. It can be found at http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/
<||Trayer||>  hardw1re: I'd assume, but I have never tried.  I Had it running with wine on gentoo, and now I'm getting it on ubuntu.  I'd assume as Cedega is a recoding of wine geard towards game
<hardw1re> yeah i have a cedega/transgaming account
<hardw1re> i'll give it a go
<LVADER> can anyone tell me how space does a fresh install of ubuntu will take?
<ralf_> Is there link like "Show Desktop" in Windows (it should hide all windows and show the desktop)?
<hardw1re> umm well i think it needs a minimum of 2gb ?
<DaSkreech> ralf_: Alt+Ctrl+D
<LVADER> cause i'm thinking of giving a 5gb to it
<||Trayer||> Oooh thanks DasKreech I didn't know that :O
<ralf_> oh nice :)
<LVADER> and i might install dome development tools..
<LVADER> for programming, web development stuffs
<hardw1re> well i have 512mb swap, 2gb / 16gb /home etc
<vge> ralf_: Windows has the "SD" button
<LVADER> my swap is 1gb
<||Trayer||>  Is anyone here into game programming, and if so tested out http://www.jmonkeyengine.com ?
<LVADER> hardw1re: how did u set the mountpoint?
<||Trayer||>  On Kubuntu?
<Child4Christ> im installing Kubuntu on my server (for my network) is there anyway to log into it remotly without the SSH server?
<Kr4t05> Child4Christ: Erm.... No clue.
<hardw1re> well i just went to the parition editor bit in the installer and manually set it
<hardw1re> but are you installing ubuntu, kubuntu or xubuntu?
<Child4Christ> i cant hook it up to anything other than my router when i bring it in here so
<||Trayer||> What about edubuntu :O
<hardw1re> not tried that one lol
<LVADER> kubuntu
<LVADER> i dont edubuntu cds of 64bit version
<||Trayer||> why so many buntus,,,
<LVADER> hardw1re: u mean ur using ubuntu?
<Child4Christ> how do i install Kubuntu without KDE?
<LVADER> ||Trayer||: hhahha
<hardw1re> nah kub
<hardw1re> you install ubuntu instead
<LVADER> hardw1re: aight..will try first
<hardw1re> i was talking to Child4Christ
<||Trayer||> UT gave me the following error: Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<vge> Child4Christ: put SERVER as startup option if im not mistaken
<LVADER> hardw1re: i'm not a gnome guy...even gentoo i'm using a fluxbox
<Child4Christ> the option wasnt selectable :/
* hardw1re runs away
<hardw1re> UT is native to linux though ||Trayer||?
<DaSkreech> Child4Christ: Are you using the alternate CD?
<||Trayer||>  hardw1re: Yep, Linux installer right on the CDs
<DaSkreech> And Mac
<Child4Christ> no just the standard one
<Child4Christ> out of cds :(
<DaSkreech> <3 Epic
<DaSkreech> Child4Christ: Erm. Not sure then
<||Trayer||> Either way, what should I do about this "Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual" error
<LVADER> can anyone tell me why does ubuntu does not support reiser
<gatekeeper_> hiya DaSkreech how are you doing?
<DaSkreech>  You can install it and then use adept to remove KDElibs
<LVADER> atleast 3.6
<Child4Christ> would apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop do it?
<DaSkreech> gatekeeper_: Still sick
<DaSkreech> Child4Christ: Nope you have to do Xserver or kdelibs
<hardw1re> although the original UT GOTYE i had to download the installer convert thingy
<DaSkreech> Child4Christ: Why don't you want to use the SSh Server?
<hardw1re> well cedega has no problems with installing wow... its doing it right now :D
<hardw1re> probably cause he's too lazy to learn to do everything by command line
<hardw1re> and he needs a lovely little mouse point
<hardw1re> where he can click things
<LVADER> hardw1re: okie..manage to set all the mountpoints..thanks for your help
<Child4Christ> ssh is what im gonna be using to log into it but i can only hook up the hdd itself (case and all) to the router cause there isnt any room for another monitor or anything
<||Trayer||>  50$ Says my issue is with video drivers.  Anyone know where/how I can set up ATI Radeon x700 drivers for linux?
<DaSkreech> hardw1re: He just asked to remove the GUI....
<gatekeeper_> DaSkreech: oh dear sorry to hear that
<hardw1re> im bored
<DaSkreech> gatekeeper_: Me too!
<hardw1re> lol
<DaSkreech> hardw1re: Stumbleupon!
<hardw1re> ||Trayer||: rofl, no idea mate i have nvidia here <3
<DaSkreech> !ati > ||Trayer||
<aliasfred> about removing package, once i got told about a tool which extract the package which are not dependancy of other. thus being able to know which one can be removed safely, anybody remember the name of this tool ?
<LVADER> okie..anyone here using reiser fs??
<h3sp4wn> ||Trayer||: The ones from ati.com are newer (and a bit better) than the ones in dapper
<||Trayer||>  DaSkreech: Thanks, Now, to listen to ubotu
<DaSkreech> :-)
<h3sp4wn> LVADER: Yes
<gatekeeper_> evening h3sp4wn
<LVADER> h3sp4wn: what version
<LVADER> 4?
<h3sp4wn> 3
<h3sp4wn> 4 is horribly broken
<hardw1re> i hate frosties and there gay advert
<LVADER> what kernel do u use?
<LVADER> why do you say so?
<h3sp4wn> 2.6.17.6
<h3sp4wn> LVADER: I know people who have used it and lost data (more than once)
<LVADER> so u downloaded the kernel done the kernel config by urslef?
<Child4Christ> is Kubuntu compatable with Debian Sarge packages?
<LVADER> but i've used for more than one year with no problems
<LVADER> no lockups or anything
<h3sp4wn> reiser4 ?
<LVADER> yup
<aliasfred> Child4Christ: nope all package got repackaged by ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> LVADERL: On what distro ?
<LVADER> don wanna start a flamewar here or but i've used it
<LVADER> gentoo
<LVADER> i was using the beyond sources
<h3sp4wn> LVADER: well keep using it
<ralf_> Is there a way to create a button hiding all windows (same as ctrl+alt+d)?
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: Were you aying something about the nVidia drivers the other day
<LVADER> i will gotta install later
<DaSkreech> Supporting something or toher?
<DaSkreech> other
<Child4Christ> right so i have a lot of work to do lol bbiab gonna hook the other box up in here :S
<LVADER> just asking how to enable the stuff in ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: supporting xorg 7.1
<LVADER> any kernel that supports it or i have to download by itself?
<DaSkreech> Ah right
<h3sp4wn> Its supported by the kernel
<DaSkreech> AIGLX?
<abattoir> ralf_: rt. click on the panel -> Add aplet -> Show desktop
<abattoir> *applet
<h3sp4wn> LVADER: Install with debootstrap
<LVADER> debootstrap?
<h3sp4wn> LVADER: None of the installers will let you install onto reiserfs 4
<LVADER> u mean when i start the livecd itself?
<DaSkreech> Does Xen Support vanderpool?
<LVADER> but i wonder why theres no resierfs at all
<LVADER> atleast 3 will do
<h3sp4wn> LVADER: Search the wiki for installing from knoppix (thats the method you need to use)
<h3sp4wn> LVADER: The kernel supports reiser fs 4
<LVADER> u mean use knoppix to install ubuntu or pure debian?
<LVADER> h3sp4wn: but no option in the installer
<h3sp4wn> No
<LVADER> h3sp4wn: the qt installer to be specific
<h3sp4wn> LVADER: I have never used the qt installer
<LVADER> h3sp4wn: how did u installed ur kubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> LVADER: I know the text installer doesn't and that has more options than the qt installer
<Child4Christ> where can i get the ssh-server deb package?
<h3sp4wn> LVADER: Debootstrap
<h3sp4wn> LVADER: Debootstra
<LVADER> h3sp4wn: how did u do that?
<h3sp4wn> LVADER: (but I am using the development version)
<DaSkreech> Child4Christ: Apt-get install openssh-server
<ralf_> abattoir: oh, I didn't find it, because I didn't expect the german translation to be like it is
<LVADER> devel version?
<abattoir> LVADER: the qtparted inteface doesnt have an option for reiserfs, however, you can do that manually...
<LVADER> how does it differs from what am i going to use?
<Child4Christ> i need to have a copy of the actual .deb package for transfer
<h3sp4wn> LVADER: Its alot more broken
<LVADER> h3sp4wn: ooh..aight..
<abattoir> ralf_: hmmm, it is not there in the add applet list?
<LVADER> h3sp4wn: bleeding edge u mean :D
<LVADER> h3sp4wn: gotta restart..
<LVADER> bubye
<LVADER> thanks
<ralf_> abattoir: it is, i just had to search twice
<abattoir> ralf_: oh ok :)
<ralf_> How can I disable it, that another window is focused if I scroll the mouswheel? Sometimes it is disturbing
<DaSkreech> ralf_: What?
<_vge> ralf_: if you find it, tell me too :I)
<ralf_> DaSkreech: if i klick on the titlebar of a window (highlight it) and move the mousewheel, another window is focused
<Child4Christ> .udeb the repackaged deb packages?
<DaSkreech> ralf_: never noticed that before that's neat :)
<_vge> well not in tittlebar :/
<ralf_> DaSkreech: i was just surfing with firefox and lost focus a lot since I'm accustomed to scrolling with the mousewheel :)
<sdlnxgk> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<DaSkreech> ralf_: On the title bar?
<aliasfred> bad firestarter
<aliasfred> bouh bad
<aliasfred> dont use this one
<slow-motion> re
<sdlnxgk> I think by default  it's enabled and I want to remove it
<sdlnxgk> what is the best and easiest?
<ralf_> DaSkreech: it happens if you e.g. move the window and then try to scroll down with the mousewheel
<sdlnxgk> firestarter not installed
<sdlnxgk> and neither is shorewall
<sdlnxgk> what is  the best  way to find out if i'm running any  type of software firewall from default setup??
<sdlnxgk> fred  is shorewall ok to use???
<pepsi> ralf_: System Settings, Desktop, Window Behavior
<sdlnxgk> anyone using guard dog??
<pepsi> do you have something selected for Titlebar Wheel Event?
<ralf_> pepsi: nope
<pepsi> hrm
<sdlnxgk> shorewall or guarddog for firewall??
<Child4Christ> use firstarter, good and easy ^-^
<sdlnxgk> no one can seem my public server
<sdlnxgk> Child  thanks :D
<Child4Christ> guarddog will by defualy, cut you off from the internet :P
<Child4Christ> *defualt
<Child4Christ> :|
<Child4Christ> i cant spell lol
<sdlnxgk> guarddog and shorewall  is not installed
<sdlnxgk> not sure I have a firewall running  but still can't see my public server  from  outside my network
<pepsi> ralf_: the mouse wheel never activates another window for me unless the cursor pointed at another window
<gatekeeper_> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<ralf_> pepsi: it seems mousewheel on titelbar doesn't change anything (no matter what I set it to)
<gatekeeper_> sdlnxgk: firestarter and guardog are just GUI for iptables ^^^
<pepsi> lol, its kinda cool to have it set to to shade
<Child4Christ> how do i close ports via the term?
<sdlnxgk> gatekeeper  thanks kind of figured  that they were just a gui front end but none are installed by default
<fatejudger> whenever I create a link to trash:/ on my desktop, it always shows the trash as full
<fatejudger> is there any way to get it to reflect the actual state of the trash can?
<gatekeeper_> sdlnxgk: correct you need to install them
<sdlnxgk> gatekeeper thanks.... not sure what default  settings are in iptables but i'm sure that is the cause of my not seeing  my public server ;)
<ironfroggy> i have added a user to a group, but when i run groups on that user, it doens show in the list. am i missing something?
<gatekeeper_> sdlnxgk: as I understand it, all ports are closed by default, and are only openned as you install software that require them
<ironfroggy> also, i confirmed that other members of the new group do appear with it correctly.
<ironfroggy> the user who does not appaer to be a member, but is, is unable to access volumes the group needs to work with.
<pepsi> has the user logged out?
<ironfroggy> ive started a new shell to test it, which has always worked before.
<ralf_> if i'm surfing my hd with konqueror, what is a fast way to open a shell and to be in the current directory
<fatejudger> ralf_: F8
<ironfroggy> should i try logging out of kde as well?
<ralf_> nice, thx :)
<fatejudger> ralf_: np
<pepsi> ironfroggy: log out
<ironfroggy> perfect setup for a good /quit joke
<||Trayer||> !resolution
<hardw1re> does konversation have any default tools for displaying system info?
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<||Trayer||> Are there any simpler ways to change ones resolution...?
<ironfroggy> ok, next question, where is a good howto for getting direct rendering and hardware GL working? im running with a decent ATI card, but its got me on indirect mesa
<bonggnu> hi, i am trying to installl mediawiki, but shows an error , about PHP5, but i have instaled all php5 mods
<aliasfred> find the driver for your graphic card. fyi, a lot of issues are reported with ati cards
<||Trayer||>  I repeat, Any simple ways to change ones resolution? I did a really long wizard, and chose the wrong resolution now everything is blurry
<bonggnu> PHP 5.0.0 or higher is required. ABORTING.
<fatejudger> ||Trayer||: xorg.conf
<ironfroggy> aliasfred: i used easyubuntu to get the ATI drivers, and my xorg.conf lists my device as using the driver "ati"
<fatejudger> ironfroggy: you need to change it to fglrx
<fatejudger> ironfroggy: just follow the ati binary howto on wiki.kubuntu.org
<ironfroggy> is ati the generic/unofficial driver?
<aliasfred> ironfroggy: glxinfo | grep direct answers what ?
<fatejudger> ironfroggy: it's the opensource one
<ironfroggy> dont i want the real driver?
<fatejudger> ironfroggy: fglrx is the closed source one that ATI puts out
<fatejudger> ironfroggy: not necesarialy
<aliasfred> ironfroggy: follow fatejudger he likely much more than me about this :)
<ironfroggy> ok i thought you meant the fglrx is the open source one.
<fatejudger> ironfroggy: do you need 3d rendering capabilities?
<ironfroggy> fatejudger: i do
<fatejudger> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<fatejudger> go there and follow that howto
<||Trayer||> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<||Trayer||> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18527 is my xorg.conf, can anyone tell me what to change to get back the default resolution? (was it 800x600 oO;?)
<ironfroggy> where are the drivers located?
<DaSkreech> When was the last time ubuntu-calendar was updated?
<ironfroggy> i think they are already installed.
<pepsi> DaSkreech: years ago ;D
<||Trayer||> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18527
<fatejudger> ||Trayer||: that should be right
<DaSkreech> Shame
<fatejudger> ||Trayer||: just use 1024x768
<pepsi> too sexy i guess
<ralf_> how can I set the windows-key to open the k-menu? :)
<||Trayer||>  fatejudger: It got blurrier though
<DaSkreech> We should have aKubuntu-calendar with questionable pictures of Konqui
<pepsi> ralf keyboard shortcuts in the regional & accessiblity setting
<Jack1> what do i need to install or configure to be instantly alarmed i a new mail comes in??
<fatejudger> DaSkreech: lol
<||Trayer||>  On another note, Unreal is now giving me a different problem when I attempt to run in. "Can't find 'ini:Engine.Engine.GameEngine' in configuration file"
<fatejudger> ralf_: have you tried the keyboard shortcuts area?
<DaSkreech> Though I'm not sure if it fits into the "human" theme of the Ubuntu Philosphy
<Jack1> shall i get korn?
<DaSkreech> Maybe have a few peseants in the background with trogdor signs?
<fatejudger> DaSkreech: speaking of the human theme, we seriously need a default Kubuntu theme that's worth a damn
<lodger> hello everybody
<DaSkreech> fatejudger: Good Luck Jumpt to it
<Tommy2k4> ralf_, you need to reconfigure the key
<fatejudger> DaSkreech: heh, I'm no artist
<Tommy2k4> i forget how to do it, ill take a look for the guide
<DaSkreech> fatejudger: But you do know what you like ;-)
<pepsi> speaking of themes, is there an easy way to set all those millions of window style settings to something that looks halfway decent?
<pepsi> im used to gnome where i have less options :P
<pepsi> this is too many
* unix_infidel uses windows classic theme.
<DaSkreech> pepsi: Welcome to the choice of a new generation
<unix_infidel> all that gui nonsense :P
<fatejudger> ralf_: Regional & Accessibility -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<fatejudger> ralf_: search for menu in there
<fatejudger> ralf_: it's under "popup launch menu"
<ralf_> fatejudger: it seems that the windows-key can only be used in conjunction with another key :(
<pepsi> DaSkreech: yeah see, thats why i switched cause there are nice little extras, but its like extra-overload for me right now :(
<DaSkreech> pepsi: Ignore anything that you don't want to change for mine
<fatejudger> ralf_: it seems so
<pepsi> DaSkreech: im sorry now?
<DaSkreech> pepsi: s/for mine/for now/
<fatejudger> I wonder if KDE has a volume monitor similar to the one Ubuntu's Gnome has
<BKaj> Well gents, I've followed the instructions here to the letter, ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl ),  but the desktop reverts to the sme old login scrn, even tho I've chosen the Xgl option
<DaSkreech> You can learn about it and break it later :-)
<||Trayer||>  O O O H H H  Y E A H!!! I Fixed UT2k4 (Well, Kinda.)  You need to run it in Sudo.  It must be a permission error
<pepsi> DaSkreech: yes but i want the windows to look better, so that requires changing it
<pepsi> DaSkreech: half of the controls styles, for example, look like poop
<||Trayer||>  I repeat, Running UT2k4 IN Sudo FIXED THE PROBLEM
<||Trayer||>  Now, I'm off to play some ut2k4 : D
<user-land> that's funny, i don't see screensaver in kmenu:System Settings ...
<DaSkreech> pepsi: kde-look.org ?
<DaSkreech> user-land: Type screensaver in the search bar
<DaSkreech> user-land: Seeeeee? that's neat
<user-land> oh, excellent, daskreech :-)
<user-land> great, they took the system settings panel from mac osx and improved it decisively then :-)
<DaSkreech> user-land: heh I still have issues with it :)
<pepsi> how the heck do you use adept?
<user-land> namely ?
<DaSkreech> pepsi: Well first you open it
<pepsi> how do you find stuff without looking through a huge list? for example how would i find the linux-headers-* packages?
<DaSkreech> See the filter at the top
<DaSkreech> type linux-h
<DaSkreech> wait a little
<pepsi> yes, but i already know the name.. what if i didnt
<h3sp4wn> Where is the proper place to make sure that whenever rxvt is lauched (i.e via run its aliased how I want it) I can set it in .bashrc or /etc/profile but it doesn't seem to work
<h3sp4wn> (unless its from a shell)
<BKaj> pepsi:  just type into the search box, it'll automatically find it if it's listed
<pepsi> blah, there is no way to view all the packages organized by category as aptitude would show it?
<DaSkreech> pepsi: Sorry waht if you didnt what?
<DaSkreech> pepsi: Ohhh!
<pepsi> like synaptic, i guess
<DaSkreech> pepsi: Yeah Drag the tags across
<pepsi> does adept just not do this?
<DaSkreech> You see the tags on the side?
<DaSkreech> Smart|Simple| All?
<pepsi> yes, but they dont seem to include all the packages.. for example, i cant find where linux-headers would be :)
<pepsi> im just using linux-headers as an example, really.. obviously i dont need to find it in a category if i know the name
<DaSkreech> I'm not sure what category linux headers would be in ...
<gatekeeper_> pepsi: have you synaptic installed?
<pepsi> no but i think i should :)
<GIGANTOR> mmmm, liquid cocaine
* GIGANTOR grins from ear to ear
<gatekeeper_> pepsi: it's what I use
<pepsi> was just trying to give the default package manager a shot
<pepsi> i guess i dont like it, then, eh? :P
<DaSkreech> pepsi: I just type in what I'm looking for
<DaSkreech> pepsi: it searches desc as well as far as I know
<DaSkreech> so Movie would get you all movie players
<pepsi> unless it used the term video ;P
<DaSkreech> I was looking for something to skin KDM awhile ago and I just yped in theme and dragged over the KDE tag and found it
<BKaj> Is anyone running Xgl using the ati frglx drivers?
<DaSkreech> pepsi: Yeah :-) but then your search skills come into play :-)
<DaSkreech> pepsi: Play with the tags a little bit
<DaSkreech> I started out with all but I really like the smart tags now
<DaSkreech> BKaj: you could try in #ubuntu-xgl
<BKaj> yeah, I did DaSkreech...they were too busy
<BKaj> ignored me , cuz I guess my ati card is crap and they can't be bothered with a no'gamer
<DaSkreech> Doubt it :)
<DaSkreech> BKaj: Which one is it?
<BKaj> it's ati xprss200
<BKaj> elcheapo , but the site says it'll work
<pekay> anyone know where i can get tuxracer? :<
<DaSkreech> pekay
<DaSkreech> Doh!!
<slicslak> what's the best torrent app for kde right now?
<shell75> how do ya d/l bittorent in terminal?
<slicslak> shell75, net-p2p/bittornado
<slicslak> shell75, or, that's the gentoo name anyway  :-)
<shell75> ok
<ubuntu> hello
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Hi
<DaSkreech> can kdevelop do Mono?
<ubuntu> My wireless stuff is slow help
<ben__> C#/Mono for Kdevelop is being worked on either as a Google Summer of Code project
<ben__> or as a KDE summer project
<ben__> so you might see some results soon.
<DaSkreech> Damn it
<DaSkreech> Monodevelop has so many dependecies
<diego_cl> who can help me setting up my network ?
<DaSkreech> pekay: Found it?
<danny50010> hi
<DaSkreech> diego_cl: Whats up?
<danny50010> first time here
<DaSkreech> danny50010: Welcome
<danny50010> this is my first time ever using linux
<diego_cl> hi DaSkreech
<diego_cl> mi problem is that i cant share the internet connection
<gan|y|med> hi
<danny50010> My problem is that nothing is compatible with this fucking OS!
<diego_cl> i can explorer the files from the network, but i cant share the internet connection
<Hawkwind> danny50010: Easy on the language please
<danny50010> sorry
<danny50010> how do you open bittorrent?
<diego_cl> internet->ktorrent
<danny50010> can I use Limewire on linux?
<gan|y|med> i am having a problem with imagemagick and convert respectively. i wanna do: convert * -thumbnail x100 -quality 60 picture.jpg
<gan|y|med> it works with a certain number of pics, but with larger numbers it says:
<gan|y|med>  convert: Application transferred too few scanlines 'picture_name'
<gan|y|med>  the pics are corrupted (black or black lines). any ideas?
<DaSkreech> diego_cl: Did you try to set it up as a Gateway?
<diego_cl> no
<diego_cl> how can i do that ?!?!
<danny50010> what are you guy's talking about?
<DaSkreech> !limewire > danny50010
<||Trayer||>  I'm getting the error when I launch ut2004 (It will launch, just without sound) "open /dev/[sound/] dsp: Device or resource busy" This is caused by a sound conflict, as the unreal engine refuses to launch sound unless it has total control.  Anyone know any fixes? I tried sudo killall esd
<diego_cl> DaSkreech: how can i do that ?!?!
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<danny50010> Is ubotu a human?
<aliasfred> nope a bot
<kosh> nope
<DaSkreech> diego_cl: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18536
<danny50010> oh, no wonder it's so dumb.
<DaSkreech> danny50010: try /msg ubotu help
<danny50010> lol
<danny50010> hey DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Yo
<danny50010> how do I get Limewire
<diego_cl> THANKS ! ! !
<DaSkreech> !limewire > danny50010
<londondave> danny50010: get frostwire instead
<DaSkreech> Rad that
<DaSkreech> Read that
<DaSkreech> diego_cl: Sure
<danny50010> I no how to download it, but my os won't install it.
<DaSkreech> danny50010: You don't install it
<DaSkreech> It's a java program you just run it
<danny50010> you do on windows
<DaSkreech> danny50010: This isn't windows
<DaSkreech> Even on windows all it does it unpack itself and check to see if you have Java
<danny50010> i'm os confused
<DaSkreech> Relax. It's a java program
<DaSkreech>  all you have to do is install java
<danny50010> I downloaded it but it won't install on to my hard drive.
<danny50010> were do I get java
<aliasfred> sub java is in the repository no ?
<DaSkreech> danny50010: Again. You don't have to install it
<DaSkreech> aliasfred: Correct
<aliasfred> sub java = sun java
<DaSkreech> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<aliasfred> good :)
<DaSkreech> danny50010: Do you have multiverse?
<diego_cl> DaSkreech: how do i use the script ?
<danny50010> how do you turn off ubotu?
<danny50010> multiverse???
<DaSkreech> diego_cl: You can make it executable but it's probably better to run it with sudo sh ics.sh from the command line
<DaSkreech> !multiverse > danny50010
<DaSkreech> danny50010: read that :)
<DaSkreech> Let me know if you have any problems with it
<danny50010> o
<diego_cl> DaSkreech: can you tell me the exact text I have to type in the console to install the script?
<danny50010> google > DaSkreech
<stoft> I just unrooted myself by mistake. Anyone have an idea how I readd myself to sudoers?
<londondave> danny50010: if u did download it and you have java u'd type 'java -jar limewire.jar'
<h3sp4wn> stoft: Recoverry mode
<DaSkreech> diego_cl: Do you have the script on your computer?
<diego_cl> yes
<DaSkreech> ok what did you call it?
<londondave> but frostwire is better
<diego_cl> i downloaded it
<stoft> h3sp4wn: ok, was thinking that might be the way to go, anything else I should know or is it fairly selfexplanatory?
<|lostbyte|> cd
<|lostbyte|> ls
<|lostbyte|> c
<londondave> so you could do 'sudo apt-get install frostwire'
<diego_cl> DaSkreech: the script file could have any extension?
<DaSkreech> diego_cl: yes
<h3sp4wn> stoft: get in as root (from recovery console) and use visudo to readd yourself
<stoft> h3sp4wn: ok, thnx
<DaSkreech> :-(
<DaSkreech> Pekay won't answer me
<diego_cl> DaSkreech: when i type sudo sh ics.sh  on the console, i will install the script for ever?
<yakov> hi
<yakov> i cant find my PCI modem with kppp
<yakov> i also have 2 serial ports
<londondave> yakov: what modem do u have?
<DaSkreech> diego_cl: Should
<yakov> US Robotics
<yakov> PCI modem
<yakov> it is usually mapped to COM3 under windows
<bipolar> is anyone using XGL in Kubuntu? I've been following the howtos, and it mostly seems to work. The only problem is that kde-window-decorator does not do a thing. So I have no window decorations. :\
<gan|y|med> ciao
<DaSkreech> bipolar: use gwd
<londondave> yakov: this is for dial-up, what do u need it for?
<bipolar> DaSkreech: so kwd is broken?
<DaSkreech> bipolar: Cause kde-window-decorator doesn't do a thing :)
<yakov> londondave, yes i want to dial up using it
<DaSkreech> bipolar: I'd say ignored
<bipolar> heh.... new version somewhere?
<DaSkreech> bipolar: Kind of. use the gnome one for now
<londondave> yakov: what device did u try in kppp
<yakov> ttyS3, ttyS4
<londondave> try ttyS2
<diego_cl> DaSkreech: it says sintaxis error  ! !
<londondave> but it's normally ttyS0
<yakov> ok, how can i find packages for kubuntu6.06?
<yakov> i want to download wvdial package from windows
<yakov> could you pls help me
<DaSkreech> diego_cl: where?
<bipolar> DaSkreech: heh... working. ugly, but working :P
<DaSkreech> diego_cl: that's all?
<DaSkreech> bipolar: Yup
<londondave> yakov: if it's a winmodem ur going to need the slmodem driver
<londondave> !winmodem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<diego_cl> diego@salita:~/Desktop/Script$ sudo sh ics.sh
<diego_cl> : orden no encontrada
<diego_cl> : orden no encontrada
<diego_cl> 'cs.sh: line 23: error de sintaxis cerca de token no esperado `{
<diego_cl> 'cs.sh: line 23: `function die() {
<diego_cl> diego@salita:~/Desktop/Script$
<diego_cl> DaSkreech: sorry, but i hace kubuntu in spanish
<diego_cl> DaSkreech: im from chile
<macconline> i need help, what it is: [506]  #ubuntu-es Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel
<londondave> yakov normally u just use /dev/modem from the kppp drop down list and it should just work, if it's a winmodem, that means you need the smartlink modem driver
<toma> macconline: you need to register if you keep on using irc
<DaSkreech> diego_cl: That's fine
<toma> macconline: type in the command between the () and follow those directions
<DaSkreech> diego_cl: The computer can see the internet already right?
<DaSkreech> !register > macconline
<DaSkreech> Guess he got Limewire
<macconline> toma: only !register > macconline  ???
<Hawkwind> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Hawkwind> Read that
<diego_cl> type  this          /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<diego_cl> thats all, you only have to change <password> with your password
<ubuntu> I'm installing Kubuntu again. But i can't select ReiserFS as my filesystem in the new graphical installer. Why's that?
<londondave> because ext3 is better
<macconline> diego_cl: ok, but say: NickServ- The nickname [macconline]  is not registered
<Tommy2k4> you need to register before you can identify
<bipolar> ubuntu: I *think* that you can only use reiserfs from the non-livecd installer
<macconline> where register my user
<Tommy2k4> !register
<macconline> ??
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Tommy2k4> read that page
<macconline> ok,
<jim> I downloaded wine and was wondering how to install it on my machine?
<Tommy2k4> how did u dl it
<ubuntu> londondave: Why's ext3 better? That's not my experience.
<Tommy2k4> what file extension is it
<diego_cl> DaSkreech: no, the other computer in windows xp cant explore the internet
<jim> from sourceforge, and it has not shown up in synaptics or anywhere
<diego_cl> DaSkreech: :(
<londondave> ubuntu: it beats reiser on all benchmarks I have seen
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu> londondave: LOL, i've seen the exact opposite...
<ubuntu_> abattoir: are you there^
<ubuntu> londondave: Besides, if i want somebody else to make those decisions for me, i would be using a Microsoft OS. ;)
<londondave> i'm not sure i get ur point
<ubuntu_> i need help, i am unable to boot
<Johncro13> I'm unable to boot into Xorg!!!  I tried upgrading to edgy and got this error after running sudo apt-get upgrade.    libxdmcp6: Depends: x11-common (>1:7.0.0) but 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 is installed.  E: Unmet dependancies, etc...   Can anyone help me??
<ubuntu_> i just installed kubuntu
<ubuntu_> i am on the live cd now
<ubuntu_> the installer is unable to make my disk bootable
<ubuntu_> what should i do?
<ubuntu> Is there a way to use the old installer with the Kubuntu 6.06 release?
<jim> tommy the file xtension is .deb
<londondave> Johncro13: try apt-get install -f
<DaSkreech> Johncro13: Are you sure you should be upgrading to edgy?
<DaSkreech> DeBert: try the alternate Cd
<pierreth> ok, i have a name now
<Johncro13> london, I did.  Skreech, too late.
<DaSkreech> pierreth: Well done
<pierreth> i am on a mac mini
<Johncro13> unless you know of a way to go back...
<londondave> Johncro13: did startx not work?
<Johncro13> londondave, it did not.
<DeBert> DaSkreech: I will. God, 3 minutes with that new installer, and i hate it already :)
<pichi> cu
<londondave> what error did you get
<DaSkreech> :-)
<stoft> thnx h3sp4wn, it worked (I had no doubt)
<jim> how do i install a program with a .deb extension?
<londondave> sudo dpkg -i package
<DaSkreech> jim: Right click it in Konqueror you'll get an install option
<Johncro13> no error.  Just empty loading bar and then nothing.
<DaSkreech> or that :)
* stoft just has to remember which groups he was a part of originally, usermod -G was more dangerous than he thought.
<Johncro13> completely frozen.
<OOD> jim: quick way, right click ->kubuntu package menu->install package
<pierreth> DaSkreech: are you talking to me?
<londondave> Johncro13: i had to install kubuntu twice, first time I had the same problem
<DaSkreech> pierreth: No What's up?
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: Ping :)
<Johncro13> so... sudo dpkg -i...then what?
<jim> where do I find kubuntu package menu, i have synaptics
<pierreth> DaSkreech: i try to make my disk bootable
<DaSkreech> pierreth: Ok what happened?
<londondave> Johncro13: then it should install the package
<DaSkreech> jim: Are you in KDE
<stoft> Johncro13: shouldn't be anything after that. perhaps a question depending on what you're installing.
<pierreth> DaSkreech: i just made an install of kubuntu
<jim> i installed kde but how do i access it
<pierreth> DaSkreech: the installer is unable to make my disk bootable
<Johncro13> sudo dpkg -i x11-common?
<londondave> thats it and it should install if there are no dependency problems
<OOD> pierreth: you talking about the hard drive you installed kubuntu? make sure you're actually booting off that hard drive (in the bios)
<|lostbyte|> How do i get those c++ header files ?
<Johncro13> but the error states there are dependancy problems.
<DaSkreech> Hmm What happends when you boot?
<|lostbyte|> which package are they in..
<Johncro13>  libxdmcp6: Depends: x11-common (>1:7.0.0) but 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 is installed.  E: Unmet dependancies, etc..
<londondave> Johncro13: when u try to install with dpkg?
<pierreth> OOD: i booted from the CD
<DaSkreech> jim: do you have an auto login or do you put in a password?
<jim> normal boot up it shows kubuntu on the boot screen
<jim> i put in a password
<pierreth> OOD: i want nothing but kubuntu on my drive
<pierreth> OOD: i am on a mac mini
<Johncro13> haven't tried it yet.  I unplugged the net cable so I could chat on my xp machine.
<DaSkreech> jim: Ok in the sessions menu when you are putting in your password you can choose between KDE and Gnome
<OOD> pierrath: ah, power pc or intel?
<pierreth> OOD: powerpc
<DaSkreech> OOD: You Mac aware?
<jim> all i have is the user name and pasword then ok
<pierreth> OOD: yes
<OOD> no i don't know too much about macs
<Johncro13> londondave, I'll try it and be right back.
<pierreth> DaSkreech: Yes
<OOD> but the powerpc build of ubuntu and kubuntu have some big problems i beleive
<pierreth> OOD: it s ok!
<DaSkreech> jim: I think it's F10 at the login screen
<pierreth> OOD: you mean it is not working well?
<jim> i will try it thank you if not i will be back
<DaSkreech> jim: Look carefully :-) there should be a system menu and a sessions menu. Some
<DaSkreech> jim: some of the login screens have them cleverly hidden
<OOD> pierreth: take a look at this: http://ubuntuos.com/2006/07/imac-part-3#comments
<pierreth> OOD: Ok
<OOD> from what i get, he couldn't even install dapper on the mac
<OOD> and had to install breezy and then upgrade to dapper
<OOD> pierreth: maybe email him and ask what he did, since he got help from other people mailing him solutions
<OOD> except he was installing ubuntu, and on a G3 imac i think
<pierreth> OOD: we don t have the same problem
<DeBert> Does anybody know when Kopete 0.12 will be in edgy? I would really like to try out the new jingle support.
<intelikey> (==) Using config file: "/usr/share/slo1d3/xorg.conf"
<intelikey> error opening security policy file /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<intelikey> and then it shuts down.
<pierreth> OOD: I ll try what i can
<OOD> pierreth: did kubuntu install completely?
<pierreth> OOD: i think so
<intelikey> last error in .xsession-errors  was
<intelikey> Warning: connect() failed: : Connection refused
<intelikey> Error: Can't contact kdeinit!
<abattoir> ugh, who pinged me? ubuntu_? are you still here? known as someone else?
<abattoir> and which ubuntu_ are you? I've help 3 ubuntu_'s and 2 ubuntus today :P
<abattoir> *helped
* abattoir is way too sleepy still
<abattoir> pierreth: oh... ok, you are the mac mini ubuntu_ :P
<ironfroggy> where can i get additional printer drivers?
<unix_infidel> anyone here have experience with sennheisers warranty?
<pierreth> abattoir: yes! :-)
<abattoir> pierreth: it works?
<pierreth> abattoir: it works now!
<intelikey> trying to create local folder /root/share: Not a directory \nQSettings: error creating /root/.qt \ntrying to create local folder /root/socket-zeos486: Not a directory \nCould not register with DCOPServer. Aborting. \nstartkde: Shutting down... \nWarning: connect() failed: : Connection refused \nError: Can't contact kdeinit!   so kde can not run at all without  /root now !       (intelikey calls that a bug)
<abattoir> no one here has kubuntu installed on their macs ?
<abattoir> pierreth: oh, that's cool :)
<pierreth> abattoir: but my disk is still now bootable :-(
<abattoir> *not ?
<pierreth> abattoir: i am using it now from the CD
<DaSkreech> not
<OOD> pierreth: it's possible that grub did not install to the mbr
<MadRush> hey whats the psuedo package that gives me the compilers and make and all that good stuff
<OOD> can you access the hard drive?
<DaSkreech> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<agentskippy> so, i'm hot off a fresh install of kubuntu here... and the apt repository doesn't have ANY packages in it. I'm coming from gentoo, like, I can't install xmms. it says it can't find it
<abattoir> OOD: grub is installed for macs too?
<abattoir> or is it yaboot?
<OOD> isn't there a ppc version of grub too?
<pierreth> OOD: No, there is no grub for the Mac, it is yaboot
<OOD> ah ok
<Ashex> my Kmenu is incomplete
<Ashex> there are  bunch of menus that aren't visible
<Ashex> but when i go to edit menu, they are in there
<intelikey> MadRush build-essential
<abattoir> pierreth: hmmm.... wait up then.... unless i fall back asleep :P
<pierreth> abattoir: ok
<OOD> Ashex: your Kmenu isn't incomplete
<OOD> Ashex:youre seeing that because the additional categories are are empty
<abattoir> pierreth: sorry, if i asked you this before, did you try installation? did it fail?
<abattoir> pierreth: you got any error messages?
<DaSkreech> agentskippy: Maybe add some repos?
<proudfoot> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<pierreth> abattoir: i have an error message at the end of the installation
<Ashex> OOD, the debian menu should contain all the packages though. it does on my 32-bit :/
<proudfoot> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<abattoir> pierreth: aah, can you pastebin it ?
<abattoir> !pastebin > pierreth
<pierreth> abattoir: yes, give me the link to do so, ok?
<OOD> Ashex: i didn't even have the debian menu t'ill i installed fluxbox
<agentskippy> DaSkreech: where can I find a list of repositories? I'm only used to the emerge package system, sorry =/
<abattoir> pierreth: i gave you... :P
<abattoir> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<intelikey> odd that root cant run kde.
<DaSkreech> !repositories > agentskippy
<DaSkreech> agentskippy: There you go
<OOD> intelikey: root can run kde, root can run anything, just that the root account has been disabled in ubuntu
<agentskippy> DaSkreech: excellent, thank you very much
<intelikey> OOD not without /root   dke wont run.
<pierreth> abattoir: ok, it is done now
<intelikey> err kde
<abattoir> pierreth: the link ?
<wolfmanz_> Is there a way or a program i can get to make it so when i click on a icon i connect to my lan connection and if i click it again i dissconnect from the lan connection?
<pierreth> abattoir: what do you mean? i used the link...
<abattoir> pierreth: nvm,i'll check it out
<intelikey> OOD i would have thought that kde would use roots home, where ever it was.  but the (/root as swap dir) bug in kde prevents it from running.
<abattoir> pierreth: you are supposed to give the link back here :)
<pierreth> abattoir: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18542
<pierreth> abattoir: sorry
<abattoir> pierreth: nvm, i'm there already :)
<Ashex> anyone have splashy on 64-bit?
<abattoir> wait....
<Johncro14> hello?
<abattoir> pierreth: and what does /var/log/installer/syslog  say?
<Johncro14> I'm back.
<DaSkreech> Johncro14: How many of them are you?
<Johncro14> a million.
<intelikey> hello's not here right now can i take a message
<intelikey> :)
<DaSkreech> That's going to be an annoying nick to type out :(
<Johncro14> where's londondave?
<abattoir> pierreth: can you paste the link in #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<wolfmanz_> Is there a way or a program i can get to make it so when i click on a icon i connect to my lan connection and if i click it again i dissconnect from the lan connection?
<DaSkreech> abattoir: Take it you were monitoring k-dev?
<abattoir> DaSkreech: yes :)
<Johncro14> I ran the dpkg -i package.  error is as follows.         dpkg: error processing x11-common_1%3a7.0.22ubuntu6_i386.deb (--install): subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1  Errors were encountered while processing x11-common, etc, etc...
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz_: Not off the top of my head
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz_: There is a Network icon you cna add to the panel
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz_: You can disable it from there
<intelikey> so i guess i'll fall back to twm until they patch kde so that it doesn't use /root as it's swap dir for all verable data.
<Johncro14> any ideas?
<||Trayer||>  Anyone know how to set it so I have root powers on my account? (Trayer).  To install a patch I need to copy files to a folder I "Dont have permission" to, (I'm computer owned and administrator, yesss)
<abattoir> ||Trayer||: you mean you dont want to enter a password every time you sudo ?
<pierreth> abattoir: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18543
<||Trayer||>  abattoir: Yep, and I wanna make it so I can use ark to copy the files from a tar.bz2 without needing to run sudo throuhg the commandline
<abattoir> pierreth: could you also post that at #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<intelikey> johncro## look a little higher on the screen at what the actual error was...
<abattoir> apparently there are people there who know about macs... and kubuntu
<abattoir> ||Trayer||: /etc/sudoers is the file, open it up
<stoft> ||Trayer||: use "visudo" to do so securely
<Johncro14> rmdir: usr/X11R6/bin directory not empty?  That's the error?
<pierreth> abattoir: done
<||Trayer||>  abattoir: Alright, one second
<intelikey> ||Trayer|| you could always just run as root.  then you don't have any restrictions....   or any security...
<Ender1024> hhi
* DaSkreech goes quiet
<||Trayer||>  How would one run as root?
<ironfroggy> im trying to set up a printer, and its drivers are installed, but set to the usb port when i would prefer to use the network. the instructions i have say to go into "Modify Printer" to fix that, but i dont see any such options.
<stoft> ||Trayer||: sudo -s -H
<stoft> or you can enable root password
<abattoir> ||Trayer||: or execute sudo visudo
<Johncro14> intelikey...serious?
<intelikey> Johncro14  no there should be another one.  that one wont generally kill a configuration script.
<Johncro14> nope.
<Johncro14> that's all.
<intelikey> Johncro14 yes.
<stoft> ||Trayer||: sudo -s -H will give you a root session until you 'exit'
<intelikey> hmmmm odd
<Ender1024> what is sudo use for?
<||Trayer||>  I did a sudo -s -H Then a visudo.  What do I change in visudo?
<Johncro14> I know.
<Johncro14> and you can just call me John.
<h3sp4wn> ||Trayer||: Use sudo -i not sudo -s for that
<intelikey> Johncro14 you can safely rm that dir.
<intelikey> then try the install again.
<||Trayer||> sudo -i does what?
<stoft> ||Trayer||: depends on what you want. sudo -s -H will give you a root session. visudo will give you the possibility to edit the sudoer file so you won't need to enter a password when you do "sudo"
<h3sp4wn> ||Trayer||: Similar to sudo -s - but safer
<||Trayer||>  I understand.  Is there any way to make it so I automatically have root powers? Like, moving myself into a user group named root?
<intelikey> Johncro14 the only thing i show in there by default is "lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 11 2006-07-21 02:51 X -> ../../bin/X "
<ironfroggy> what rights does a user need to modify printer configurations?
<intelikey> one symlink
<toma> ||Trayer||: there is no need to do so
<intelikey> ironfroggy being in cupsys group might be enough... not sure.
<||Trayer||>  So, I so a sudo -s -H to gain a root session, though, is there any way to make it so I stay in root next time I log on?
<toma> ||Trayer||: why?
<macd> ||Trayer||: Thats not really recommended, why would you want to?
<ironfroggy> intelikey: i have no such group
<ironfroggy> intelikey: i have a cupsys _user_ tho
<||Trayer||>  Just for convienience
<intelikey> ||Trayer|| only if you add a command in an init script.
<stoft> ||Trayer||: login as root? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_set.2Fchange.2Fenable_root_user_password
<Johncro14> I removed the directory.  I'm going to reboot and see if that did it.
<macd> ||Trayer||: are you aware thats not safe?
<toma> ||Trayer||: just use sudo whenever you need to... it works and is safe.
<wolfmanz_> DaSkreech where do i find that network icon at ?
<ranunculoid> How big is the kubuntu kernel?
<||Trayer||>  Safe as in what kind?
<macd> safe as i NOT.
<||Trayer||>  What is "Dangerous" persay about logging on as root?
<macd> ircing.
<macd> browsing the web
<stoft> ||Trayer||: besides up-ing the possibility of hosing your system more often.
<intelikey> toma sudo is safe ?
<ranunculoid> ||Trayer||: You might as well be in windoze ;)
<macd> safer than su ;P
<toma> ||Trayer||: that you are less likely to remove data you dont want to remove
<r0xz> ||Trayer||: system wide permission when not needed is a no-no
<||Trayer||>  Also, how would one make a folder so you have writing permission?.  I need to copy folders to a folder without write permission
<toma> intelikey: no, but that you type explicitly
<macd> forget protecting users from thier own ignorance, its just not a good idea.
<stoft> man chmod
<stoft> ||Trayer||: it depends on where the folders are
<intelikey> yep loging in as root is the  M$ windows of the *nix world.
<||Trayer||>  Located in /usr/local/games/ut2004
<macd> ||Trayer||: then run your file manager with kdesu or gksudo.
<Johncro14> no dice.
<ranunculoid> So how big is the kubuntu kernel can someone tell me? Can someone check the filesize of /boot/vmlinuzetcetc for me please?
<intelikey> Johncro14 what's it saying now ?
<Johncro14> I went and dried non-recovery mode.  I'm back to frozen.
<||Trayer||>  How do I do that? gksudo konquerer?
<stoft> 1,4M
<macd> ranunculoid: 1517306bytes.
<Johncro14> I saluted it.
<ranunculoid> stoft: woah that's pretty small
<macd> ||Trayer||: kdesu konquerer
<intelikey> oh it did install ok tho ?
<Johncro14> It appeared to...
<macd> hi there intelikey btw.
<||Trayer||> konquerer not found, is konquerer the command to bring it up?
<macd> no.
<||Trayer||>  *^
<intelikey> Johncro14 reconfig xorg ?
<Johncro14> what's the command?
<intelikey> macd
<macd> ||Trayer||: are you familiar with Konsole?
<intelikey> konqueror  is the executables name   yes.
<Johncro14> just vi xorg.config?
<||Trayer||>  Not very.  I know abit of how to use it, such as navigate run .debs unpack stuff etc
<macd> however it wont run... without including the entire path.
<Hawkwind> sudo vi xorg.conf actually
<intelikey> Johncro14  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Hawkwind> sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf actually :P
<||Trayer||>  So how would I launch konquerer in kdesu?
<intelikey> Johncro14 if you want to edit it by hand  use that ^   else use the  dpkg-reconfigure line.
<Johncro14> Xserver-xorg is broken or not fully installed.
<wolfmanz_> Is there a way or a program i can get to make it so when i click on a icon i connect to my lan connection and if i click it again i dissconnect from the lan connection?
<intelikey> ||Trayer|| "kdesu konqueror "
<OOD> <||Trayer||>: in kubuntu, you don't directly run as root, you use the sudo command (before any other command) to acuire temporary root privelages
<||Trayer||>  I'm in a root session right now
<intelikey> ah Johncro14 now you are getting some where.     try this.    sudo apt-get install -f
<macd> ||Trayer||: then you dont need to run as kdesu, if your already root.
<Johncro14> I have to be connected to the internet for that.
<intelikey> :)
<Johncro14> I'll be back.
<macd> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Johncro14> becore I go, though, I should type apt-get install -f xorg?
<Johncro14> because I've done apt-get install -f before with no luck.
<macd> ||Trayer||: my suggestion to you is to run as your normal user, when you need to move files b/t directories you dont have write access to, simply 'sudo cp /path/to/file /destination/to/file
<intelikey> root is the 'super-user' of the *nix world.   every linux system has the user "root" on it.
<coachJ> wolfman did you ever get an answer
<wolfmanz_> no
<||Trayer||>  Kk
<coachJ> i would like to know that too
<intelikey> Johncro14 you can try both.
<intelikey> Johncro14 gennerally without any package name.     sudo apt-get install -f         and watch for errors.
<Johncro14> okay.
<intelikey> <wolfmanz_> Is there a way or a program i can get to make it so when ...  man script it.
<stoft> wolfmanz_: not having tried... my guess is you could hook up an icon to a script that does ifup/ifdown. not sure about grants etc. though.
<wolfmanz_> intelikey if i could do that i wouldnt be here asking how to do it lol
<haldor> Hi people. how can I get sound to work with flash using konquerer?
<intelikey> wolfmanz_  open a terminal and an editor.   in the term  test the commands that you need to do the work and put them in the editor.   use an 'if' startment to let the script deside if it should run the connect command or the dis-connect command.    if pidof blah ;then disconnect ;else connect ;fi   <-- example.
<Blissex> haldor: very relunctantly :-)
<haldor> blissex: buggar because firefox keeps crashing on certaoin sites where konquerer is stable but no sound :(
<stoft> haldor, have you installed a java-plugin in firefox recently?
<intelikey> wolfmanz_ any thing you can do from the command line you can put in a script.
<intelikey> plus some.
<Blissex> haldor: there are ways and ways though...
<ironfroggy> how do i configure the print server in kde? it asks me for roots password, of which there is none.
<intelikey> or is it  plus sum
<haldor> stoft: well just installed a heap of stuff. fresh to ubuntu a week now and well just loaded up on things items
<Blissex> haldor: the basic problem is that Flash uses OSS emulation and that does not support sharing the card. All solutions are somewhat painful.
<Blissex> haldor: have a look at the OSS and sharing and Flash sections of http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxSoundALSA.html
<haldor> blissex: pkay will just live without those sites. not a biggie
<stoft> haldor, check if you have java5 plugin installed in firefox and try removing it (don't ask me how, friend had the problem, not me). the java plugin is apparently a bit buggy.
<stoft> haldor: try dpkg -l |grep java5
<stoft> to see if it's installed
<stoft> haldor: if it's installed, try sudo apt-get remove sun-java5-plugin
<gatekeeper> stoft: haldor about:plugins where you write the url in Firefox
<haldor> stoft: nope nothing returned there
<intelikey> wolfmanz_ one example might be this; (using \n as line breaks)    #!/bin/sh \nif ifconfig | grep eth0 >/dev/null 2>&1 \n    then ifconfig eth0 down \n    else ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.12 up \n fi              that would start the ethernet connection on a local network or kill the connection depending on the start it was in.   but you can get much more specific help on that topic by providing more information on your specif
<stoft> ok, then I have no idea why your firefox is crashing. sry
<intelikey> s/start/state/
<haldor> stoft: thats alright not a huge issue. thanks for the help though. still learning about linux and loving it
<intelikey> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<intelikey> linux' real strength ^
<user-land> who maintains a ubuntu repository for applications not complying with open source licences ?
<Blissex> user-land: the Ubuntu project!
<AppleSux> i have a problem with AmaroK .. anyone able to help?
<orey> what the prob
<Blissex> AppleSux: #amaroK perhaps?
<AppleSux> hey orey - I click on anything like mp3/ogg/etc. and Amarok says playlist ended and just stops and plays no output. VLC works fine
<stoft> AppleSux: same file as vlc?
<orey> what distro are you using
<AppleSux> stoft - yes. kubuntu 6
<Blissex> AppleSux: check the restrictired formats page on the Wiki
<AppleSux> stoft - yes. kubuntu 6 patched as of today
<Blissex> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<AppleSux> blissex - done that
<orey> you have to download a package to get package to be able to play
<Blissex> AppleSux: then you need to restart KDE...
<AppleSux> orey - already did that and loaded everything i need =( still not working
<Blissex> AppleSux: then  you are _doooooooooomed_. :-)
<h3sp4wn> AppleSux: You don't need to restart kde
<AppleSux> maybe i will just use VLC
<orey> hmmm try a different player
<orey> or
<h3sp4wn> AppleSux: What exactly is wrong with it ?
<Blissex> AppleSux: open a Konsole and start 'amarok' from the command line, it will print error messages saying what is going on.
<orey> upgrade amarok
<AppleSux> it doesnt play anything but says - playlist ended
<slow-motion> n8
<AppleSux> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<AppleSux>   Major opcode:  145
<AppleSux>   Minor opcode:  3
<AppleSux>   Resource id:  0x0
<AppleSux> Failed to open device
<AppleSux> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<AppleSux>   Major opcode:  145
<AppleSux>   Minor opcode:  3
<AppleSux>   Resource id:  0x0
<AppleSux> Failed to open device
<AppleSux> amaroK: [Loader]  Starting amarokapp..
<AppleSux> amaroK: [Loader]  Don't run gdb, valgrind, etc. against this binary! Use amarokapp.
<AppleSux> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<AppleSux>   Major opcode:  145
<AppleSux>   Minor opcode:  3
<AppleSux>   Resource id:  0x0
<AppleSux> Failed to open device
<AppleSux> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<AppleSux>   Major opcode:  145
<AppleSux>   Minor opcode:  3
<AppleSux>   Resource id:  0x0
<AppleSux> Failed to open device
<AppleSux> QLayout: Adding KToolBar/mainToolBar (child of QVBox/unnamed) to layout for PlaylistWindow/PlaylistWindow
<AppleSux> ScimInputContextPlugin()
<AppleSux> sorry... too much output........ =(
<AppleSux> any ideas anyone?
<stoft> I think you've got the wrong sound device configured in amarok
<AppleSux> stoft - where do i change that?
<AppleSux> stoft - where do i change that? is it in engine settings?
<stoft> checkout the FAQ as well: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/MP3_on_Kubuntu_6.06
<user-land> blissex, i need this:
<user-land> http://wiki.videolan.org/index.php/Common_Problems#AMR
#kubuntu 2006-07-22
<stoft> yes: mine is set to arts engine
<AppleSux> Thanks guys I am gonna try Amarok 1.4
<gatekeeper> AppleSux: stoft got mine set to xine engine
<stoft> AppleSux: I had problems getting it to run with the xine engine, with the arts engine it works fine.
<AppleSux> gatekeepr- yeah i do to but its not working
<stoft> check out the faq though, they mention the xine engine there.
<stoft> hmm... just tried switching, xine works fine, oh well. :D
<user-land> blissex, who should i contact for this ?
<Blissex> user-land: ah that's a difficult question.
<haldor> just figured the flash sound and konquerer problem out. goto settings -> configure konquerer -> plugins -> tick the box "Use artsdsp to pipe lugin through aRts
<Blissex> haldor: ah yes, that works around it.
<user-land> blissex, why ? do they hide ?
<csanchezmonte> goodbye.
<Blissex> user-land: no more because it is a very specific and particular combination.
<stoft> haldor: good work
<haldor> stoft: slowly getting used to the way linux works. always seems to be a way to do it, just have to be patient
<Blissex> haldor: the big issue is that there are user-level and admin-level tasks. Too many users try to do admin-level tasks that would not dare to do in MS Windows.
<haldor> blissex: I dare anything in windows. that was the joy. break and fix. thats how I learn. and also how I am learning in linux. everything can be undone as long as you remember what it is you did so you can undo it. not worried about breakages, thats the fun of it all
<Blissex> haldor: read manuals and books :-)
<Smooph> haldor: get a live
<ironfroggy> what do i need for easy use of a scanner?
<user-land> blissex, who could i start with ?
<Smooph> a scanner and a driver would be good for a start
<ironfroggy> have both
<Blissex> user-land: Google? :-)
<Smooph> or wiki
<stoft> anyone here a konqueror user, that knows how to "tab through" the links of a page?
<ironfroggy> umm... hit tab?
<MidMark> h3sp4wn: ping
<MidMark> guys
<MidMark> someone that has encountered k9copy bug?
<MidMark> that produce >4,4 GB dvd?
<Hawkwind> Not here.  I use it all day everyday and it works perfectly fine here
<MidMark> 1.0.2?
<stoft> doh. is there a way to make it more controlled, so I don't have to go through all the links to get to the one I want?
<MidMark> Hawkwind: k9copy 1.0.2?
<Hawkwind> MidMark: Yep
<user-land> blissex, you talked as if you knew people, now it sounds like a game ?
<user-land> hi Hawkwind :-)
<MidMark> Hawkwind: this strange I've produces ONE dvd and it's bigger than 4,4 GB, also in the changelog it say it was fixed a size problem in 1.0.3
<SimAtWork> my kubuntu box died
<SimAtWork> so i moved the hd over to an diff box
<SimAtWork> everything works except the network
<SimAtWork> how can i get it to redect the network and set it up again?
<Hawkwind> SimAtWork: kcontrol -> Network Settings
<LinuxN00b> Hey guys, I need some help
<SimAtWork> it doesn't see any network cards
<SimAtWork> i tried using modprobe
<SimAtWork> but to no avail
<LinuxN00b> okay well, I've got this crappy computer that used to have Kubuntu on it, but then I took it off...Then yesterday I decided to reinstall it. So I manualy set up partitions and I hit "finish and write to disk" and It goes up to a random percent and locks up
<LinuxN00b> I've used the Desktop and Alternitive ISO, same thing happened
<LinuxN00b> and I burned 'em at 1X
<SimAtWork> LinuxN00b: can you go to konsole and use dmesg
<SimAtWork> see if ther is anything there
<LinuxN00b> Kubuntu isnt even installed
<LinuxN00b> It locks up when writing the partitions on install
<LinuxN00b> Oh, and Kubuntu live doesnt work
<LinuxN00b> I'm starting to think its the computer
<LinuxN00b> argh, I g2g
<h3sp4wn_> LinuxN00b: try running memtest86 over night
<LinuxN00b> send anything to help to Sk8kidK@hotmail.com
<Hawkwind> LOL
<Hawkwind> Come in, aks a question then have to leave
<Hawkwind> Not a great way to get help :P
<diego_cl> is flash 7 the newest plugin for linux ?!?!
<h3sp4wn_> diego_cl: Yes
<diego_cl> is there a better way to run it than the default way?   i cant change the volume from youtube videos
<intelikey> it's not in kde.   it's in xorg.    KRAPP!
<diego_cl> intelikey: are you talking about flash ?
<aegeanlinux> diego_cl: Flash 9 is comming at the end of the year.
<diego_cl> ahh  good
<aegeanlinux> (well, a beta anyways ;) )
<intelikey> diego_cl no  the /root bug in X
<aegeanlinux>  /root bug?
<intelikey> yes X uses /root as a swap dir
<intelikey> or tmp dir
<intelikey> this is the first release that has done that.
<intelikey> it changes the permissions of /root to world readable and writes it's tmp file in /root
<aegeanlinux> dang. That is stupid.
<intelikey> i thought it was just in kde but it's not.  it's in xorg.
<intelikey> tell me.
<aegeanlinux> Is the new KDE out yet? I am starting to get restless lol
<intelikey> also if you rm /root it makes a new one.  'with world readable perms.    and if you rm /root and ln -s /dev/null /root then kde/twm/*window manager*/  fails and aborts.
<aegeanlinux> is this Xorg 7.1 ?
<intelikey> so all the sockets and authority files have to be in /root/ and /root has to be world readabe.
<diego_cl> which is the lightest distribution from linux?
<h3sp4wn_> diego_cl: openwrt
<intelikey> aegeanlinux what ever the latest dapper package is.
<aegeanlinux> diego_cl:  dang small linux ;)
<diego_cl> i find kubuntu as heavy as windows xp
<h3sp4wn_> diego_cl: I am using edgy with enlightenment DR17 and it run's really fast
<diego_cl> is edgy a distro?
<aegeanlinux> intelikey:  7.0,
<h3sp4wn_> diego_cl: Its the development branch of ubuntu
<aegeanlinux> diego_cl: No, it's a codename
<aegeanlinux> diego_cl: like "Longhorn"
* aegeanlinux coughs loudly
<diego_cl> ahh
* aegeanlinux is guessing diego_cl understands now ?
<intelikey> aegeanlinux yes.
<intelikey> X Window System Version 7.0.0
<intelikey> Release Date: 21 December 2005
<intelikey> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0
<aegeanlinux> intelikey: I am working on compiling Xorg 7.1, but I have 7.0 now, and I don't have that issue
<intelikey> aegeanlinux do you have 7.1 ?
<intelikey> ah
<aegeanlinux> Not yet, I have 7.0
<intelikey> when you get 7.1 setup please test and see if it's using /root/ also,    we consider that a bug.
<aegeanlinux> [tim:~] $ cd /root/
<aegeanlinux> bash: cd: /root/: Permission denied
<aegeanlinux> [tim:/] $ ls -la | grep 39\ root
<aegeanlinux> drwxr-x---   32 root root  4096 2006-07-19 18:39 root
<intelikey> should be   d--------- 32 root root 4096 `date`  root
<brk3> hi, this is a pretty stupid question but i just installed kubuntu and was wondering if someone could tell me what package I need to install to let amarok play mp3s?
<intelikey> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LinuxN00b> okay im back
<LinuxN00b> I ran the Memtest for like 5 minutes, already like 500,000 errors
<brk3> im stuck on dialup so cant really download the full codec package.. usually theres just a package such as libmad to install no?
<LinuxN00b> thats not a good sign
<brk3> wait i see: libxine-extracodecs
<brk3> cheers
<joshpi> bigtrouble777
<joshpi> sorry
<joshpi> wrong text box
<ironfroggy> installed on a laptop, how can i enter sleep and hibernation modes?
<LinuxN00b> okay well, I've got this crappy computer that used to have Kubuntu on it, but then I took it off...Then yesterday I decided to reinstall it. So I manualy set up partitions and I hit "finish and write to disk" and It goes up to a random percent and locks up
<LinuxN00b> I've used the Desktop and Alternitive ISO, same thing happened and burned em at 1X
<intelikey> brk3 you can dl the full codec package.   it's not that big.   and   dl one time then cp to disk.  save for future use.
<Hawkwind> LinuxN00b: memtest needs to run for hours and hours.  12 - 16 hours if possible
<intelikey> oh i missed the exit....
<LinuxN00b> okay, but whats up with the 500,00 errors?!
<LinuxN00b> *500,000 errors
<ironfroggy> Hawkwind: seriously? i let it run for half an hour and it said it was around 10% done
<Hawkwind> LinuxN00b: No idea.  Put them into http://pastebin.ca for us to see
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: That won't tell you much.  The longer you can let it run, the better
<intelikey> if it's already finding errors.  there is no need in running it any longer...
<ironfroggy> Hawkwind: then whats the percentage for?
<ironfroggy> i mean, what does it keep doing after hitting 100%?
<Tm_T> next step
<LinuxN00b> okay so there are a crap load of errors....no what?
<LinuxN00b> *now what?
<ironfroggy> anyway, has anyone here setting scanning in KDE?
<ironfroggy> ive installed the drivers i need, but i cant figure out how to actually scan anything. ive got kooka open, but it doesnt seem to be aware of my scanner.
<Tm_T> LinuxN00b: give the url to us please ;)
<LinuxN00b> uhh for what?
<ironfroggy> LinuxN00b: for the pastebin of the errors
<Tm_T> oh my
<LinuxN00b> yeah its not on this computer that im doing it
<diego_cl> bye
<ironfroggy> type them
<intelikey> sware.   and k3b can't find any suitable writer....   what kind of crap is this ?
<LinuxN00b> Hey, im really sorry for being a n00b, and i know when i am.....how do i type the errors?
<ironfroggy> with the keyboard...
<LinuxN00b> it just has "errors" and under them it says like "5000000"
<intelikey> LinuxN00b i would assume 5000000  to be an address.
<intelikey> ?
<LinuxN00b> well it goes up
<LinuxN00b> i stopped running it
<LinuxN00b> but when i run it the number goes up
<intelikey> it tests  0000001 0000002 0000003...  ?
<ironfroggy> uh huh... well obviously you arent going to pastebin all 500,000 errors anyway.
<intelikey> memory addressing
<LinuxN00b> the number under "Errors" are the how many errors there are
<LinuxN00b> oh, and when I go to the "configure
<intelikey> so your memory puked out over half a million errors on the first pass....    and will that box boot at all ?
<LinuxN00b> yeah
<LinuxN00b> it boots fine
<LinuxN00b> but when it go to "configure" and then "advanced options" it says "Chipset Not supported!"
<Desh> Hi, I would like to recompile my kernel to take out mtrr. how wouldI do this?
<||Trayer||>  I got UT2004 running, though I needed to run it in Sudo.  Now though, For some reason, It refuses to launch in sudo. Are there any other commands I could use?
<intelikey> anyone on the team here ?
<OOD> ||Trayer||:There's no reason for you to be running it as root
<LinuxN00b> any answers to my question?
<LinuxN00b> *problem?
<||Trayer||>  OOD: Yes, there is actually.  Unless I run it in Sudo it gets a acess error and can't find the game engine.
<||Trayer||>  And, the reason why I'm getting the error is because "trayer is not in the sudoers file.", and I'm required to run visudo, though, it says permission denied.
<intelikey>  any clue why k3b would fail to find an scsi cd writer ?
<intelikey> isn't sudo fun !!!
<||Trayer||>  So my question, How can I allow visudo to run?
<OOD> ||Trayer||: i had it running in normal user privelages without any sort of problem at all, did you install it to your home directory?
<intelikey> trayer run it as root.    that means if you can't login as aggount that can run sudo then reboot to single user mode and fix it.
<||Trayer||>  OOD: Nah, Installed to /usr/local/games/ut2004
<OOD> ||Trayer||that could be why
<||Trayer||>  Intelikey: How would I log into my root account to change my sudo to allow "trayer" to use it?
<intelikey> even to fix permissions on /usr/local/games/* you need to be root
<||Trayer||> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<LinuxN00b> 1,300,000 errors so far...
<LinuxN00b> 0 passed
<intelikey> ||Trayer|| like i said.    if you don't have a root passowrd or you don't have an adminestrator account that you can login to then reboot.  start in single user mode and fix it.
<||Trayer||>  Intelikey: How would one do that?
<Desh> what kernel version would be best for an AMD64 running 32bit UBuntu.
<intelikey> it would depend on the "one" i guess.
<jhak88> hi there, how do I add more packages to the adept installer? My friend on ubuntu has like 11000 packages!!
<||Trayer||> Re-Installing kubuntu and not effing it up it is!
<jhak88> i just did an install
<jhak88> there were no package options....?
<aztun> jhak88: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<intelikey> generally the three fingered salute will reboot.  and the boot menu most likely contains an option to boot to 1  if not just add   1  to the kernel line that the boot loader does have.        when you get root access  do the visudo and fix your sudoers file....
<jhak88> ill look thanks aztun
<LinuxN00b> will anyone here help me?! 1,600,000 errors!
<ironfroggy> ok i got my scanner stuff configured (i thought) properly, and i opened kooka, which asked me if i wanted to use the scanner it found, and i selected it. only when it actually opened, its complaining there is no SANE installation. so how would it have found the scanner?
<Hawkwind> LinuxN00b: It's obvious you have bad ram.  Replace it and move on
<LinuxN00b> I dunno....I had kubuntu installed a month ago
<LinuxN00b> i havnt done ANYTHING since
<Hawkwind> LinuxN00b: Again, replace your RAM
<LinuxN00b> okay..
<Hawkwind> If memtest errors then that tells you what you need to do.  You could be way past this by now
<LinuxN00b> huh?
<Hawkwind> When it errors it means your RAM is bad.  If you had replaced it already you could be installing an OS
<LinuxN00b> oh
<LinuxN00b> How much does new RAM cost for a really cheap kind?
<satafterh> how much ram you ahve
<Kyral> Depends on capacity
<Hawkwind> Depends on the type your system requires
<Hawkwind> Doesn't matter how much you have
<Hawkwind> You buy what your system requires
<Kyral> I can get a stick of 512 MB PC3200 Corsair ValueSelect for 44 US
<LinuxN00b> Its a crap computer, Ill take anything over 512
<satafterh> it matter how many stick he has, he could take one out and try it, and i wasnt talking to you
<Hawkwind> LinuxN00b: You have to know what KIND OF RAM IT TAKES
<I_Died_Once> where can i find a copy of my boot log?
<LinuxN00b> what takes? Sorry for being a n00b...
<Hawkwind> LinuxN00b: There are hundreds of types of RAM.  You have to know what kind your PC takes
<Hawkwind> You don't just buy RAM and it work all the same
<LinuxN00b> so what types are there?
<Hawkwind> LinuxN00b: Hundreds of types
<Hawkwind> LinuxN00b: You need to pull the RAM from YOUR pc and see what kind it is
<Tommy2k4> look on corsair.com it has a wizard to help u find out what ram u need
<I_Died_Once> LinuxN00b: whats the make and model of your computer?
<LinuxN00b> alright
<satafterh> if you have two moduals take one out. also might try to set the defaults in the bios and try that. all so reseat the ram, you can also try cleaning the contacts with an eraser
<BKaj> you can DL a small utility that Ids your hardware without physically having to pull the memory out
<I_Died_Once> Where is the bootup log on Kubuntu?
<LinuxN00b> Model: SE440BX2-ATX-PIII600
<BKaj> just google hardware identifiers
<LinuxN00b> okay
<diego_cl> quien habla espaol??
<LinuxN00b> yo
<diego_cl> hola, sabes configurar el samba para compartir carpetas ?
<BKaj> !espanol
<ubotu> I know nothing about espanol - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<LinuxN00b> no, perdona me
<diego_cl> buuu   bueno
<diego_cl> how can i share folders with samba without asking for password?
<_rince_> re
<abattoir> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<diego_cl> thanks
<abattoir> diego_cl: :)
<diego_cl> whats the command to change the channel?
<abattoir>  /join #kubuntu-es
<abattoir> or just click on it
<diego_cl> abattoir: thanks!
<abattoir> del nada :P
<Tommy2k4> how can i make it save session on logout and use it again when i login
<diego_cl> abattoir: by the way... do you know how to share folders ?
<Tommy2k4> i disabled it but want it back now
<abattoir> diego_cl: right click on the folder -> Properties -> Sharing options(or something) ?
<LinuxN00b> oh and I have one mor question: How did the RAM get so screwed?
<diego_cl> abattoir: im shating a folder, but i cant see it trough windows, because my linux pc ask for autentication
<abattoir> Tommy2k4: Kcontrol -> KDE Components -> Session Manager
<abattoir> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<abattoir> diego_cl: ^^^ maybe that would help?
<Tommy2k4> ty abattoir
<abattoir> or rather Session management...
<abattoir> Tommy2k4: np
<LinuxN00b> So how did my ram get messed up?!
<toma> because you where statical charged when inserting them. Or you touched the copper, or parts of the sun or it was bad memory to start with, or something else...
<I_Died_Once> anyone know where I can find a copy of my boot-up log?
<z00m> anyone got metasploit installed ?
<z00m> trying to run it and keep getting this message
<toma> I_Died_Once: try "dmesg"
<z00m> .../usr/bin/env: ruby: No such file or directory
<abattoir> z00m: install ruby
<abattoir> !info ruby
<ubotu> ruby: An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.8.2-1 (dapper), package size 18 kB, installed size 96 kB
<z00m> abattoir i just tryed to install 1.9
<z00m> it installed but still not workin
<abattoir> z00m: well, even if you did, the path to the executable wasnt set
<abattoir> any special reason you need 1.9 ?
<z00m> how do i do that ?
<abattoir> else i'll suggest installing from the repos
<z00m> no i just chose that because it was the lastest
<z00m> installing ruby1.8 now
<abattoir> z00m: you installed a deb? or installed from a source package?
<abattoir> ok, good :)
<z00m> from adept manager
<abattoir> remove the old one, if you can
<z00m> z00m@64BitBox:~/framework-3.0-alpha-r3$ ./msfweb
<z00m> /usr/bin/env: ruby: No such file or directory
<abattoir> z00m: you installed ruby from adept ?
<z00m> yes
<toma> z00m: do a `which ruby`
<abattoir> z00m: apt-cache policy ruby says it is installed ?
<abattoir> 'apt-cahce policy ruby'
<abattoir> toma, the ruby package ?
<abattoir> !info ruby
<ubotu> ruby: An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.8.2-1 (dapper), package size 18 kB, installed size 96 kB
<abattoir> toma: that's not the right package?
<z00m> ruby:
<z00m>   Installed: (none)
<z00m>   Candidate: 1.8.2-1
<z00m>   Version table:
<z00m>      1.8.2-1 0
<z00m>         500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages
<toma> abattoir: never mind
<z00m> is that correct ?
<z00m> Installed: (none)
<toma> nope
<abattoir> !info ruby1.8
<ubotu> ruby1.8: Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby 1.8. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.8.4-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 183 kB, installed size 268 kB
<abattoir> z00m: you have that installed? ^^^^
<toma> what happens with a apt-cache info ruby1.8
<toma> what happens with a apt-cache policy ruby1.8
<z00m> i have ruby1.8
<z00m> installed in adept
<z00m> also euby1.8dev
<z00m> r^
<toma> paste the output of:  apt-cache policy ruby1.8
<abattoir> z00m: try executing 'ruby' in the cli
<z00m> z00m@64BitBox:~/framework-3.0-alpha-r3$ ruby
<z00m> bash: ruby: command not found
<z00m> ruby1.8:
<z00m>   Installed: 1.8.4-1ubuntu1
<z00m>   Candidate: 1.8.4-1ubuntu1
<z00m>   Version table:
<z00m>  *** 1.8.4-1ubuntu1 0
<z00m>         500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages
<z00m>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<z00m> strange hey
<z00m> :/
<toma> z00m: install the ruby package
<toma> without addition
<abattoir> z00m: try executing 'ruby1.8'
<toma> abattoir: that will work...
<toma> just the symlink missing
<abattoir> toma: well, then he can make that :)
<z00m> z00m@64BitBox:~/framework-3.0-alpha-r3$ ruby1.8
<abattoir> press ctrl+c
<abattoir> you get ruby interrupted?
<toma> abattoir: installing ruby package is cleaner
<z00m> ruby1.8: Interrupt
<abattoir> toma: you mean reinstalling?
<abattoir> ruby depends on ruby1.8
<abattoir> he  has both installed
<toma> abattoir: oki
<abattoir> z00m: 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall ruby'
<z00m> ok its working now
<z00m> i just did that apt-get install ruby
<abattoir> z00m: so it wasnt installed?
<z00m> yeah i did it in adept manager
<toma> did you remove 1.9 after installing 1.8?
<z00m> but did not work still but after doing apt-get it did
<z00m> (Reading database ... 85887 files and directories currently installed.)
<z00m> Unpacking ruby (from .../archives/ruby_1.8.2-1_all.deb) ...
<z00m> Setting up ruby (1.8.2-1) ...
<z00m> this may give you more info
<z00m> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<z00m> Need to get 19.0kB of archives.
<z00m> After unpacking 98.3kB of additional disk space will be used.
<z00m> Get: 1 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main ruby 1.8.2-1 [19.0kB] 
<z00m> Fetched 19.0kB in 0s (44.6kB/s)
<z00m> Selecting previously deselected package ruby.
<z00m> (Reading database ... 85887 files and directories currently installed.)
<z00m> Unpacking ruby (from .../archives/ruby_1.8.2-1_all.deb) ...
<z00m> Setting up ruby (1.8.2-1) ...
<abattoir> z00m: did you remove 1.9 while or installing from adept
<abattoir> z00m: please dont flood the channel :)
<z00m> yes i did
<abattoir> ok, toma was right, you probably removed 1.9 after 1.8 had created the symlink
<abattoir> so, it removed the link
<z00m> still got probles though
<z00m> problems
<z00m> ./lib/rex/proto/smb/crypt.rb:1:in `require': no such file to load -- openssl (LoadError)
<z00m>         from ./lib/rex/proto/smb/crypt.rb:1
<z00m>         from ./lib/rex/proto/smb.rb:4
<z00m>         from ./lib/rex/proto.rb:2
<z00m>         from ./lib/rex.rb:44
<z00m>         from ./msfweb:9
<z00m> what could that be, sorry about all the pasting
<z00m> need openssl >
<abattoir> z00m: i think that is a problem on the program's side
<z00m> ?
<abattoir> which one is it btw
<abattoir> aah, yes, my mistake
<abattoir> install all the dependencies for the package...
<abattoir> which program is this/
<abattoir> ?
<z00m> is it not avalible from apt-get
<z00m> metasploitframework-3.0-alpha-r3
<abattoir> z00m: that doesnt matter, the project page would clearly list the dependencies
<abattoir> make sure you install them from adept
<z00m> nothing comes up for metasploit
<abattoir> not in adept....
<abattoir> where did you get the file from?
<z00m> there site
<abattoir> give me the site url
<z00m> ok
<z00m> http://www.metasploit.com/
<abattoir> z00m: hmm, only ruby1.8 is supported btw..
<abattoir> does the archive have a readme file?
<abattoir> maybe dependencies are stated there
<abattoir> or an INSTALL file maybe?
<z00m> ill take a look
<z00m> no nothing there
<z00m> there is a readme but no dependencies
<abattoir> what does it say? briefly/
<abattoir> ?
<abattoir> try installing libopenssl-ruby1.8
<abattoir> !info libopenssl-ruby1.8
<ubotu> libopenssl-ruby1.8: OpenSSL interface for Ruby 1.8. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.8.4-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 251 kB, installed size 552 kB
<abattoir> and even openssl
<abattoir> that's all i can think of
<LinuxFTW> Hello! I was wondering how I can add amaroK support for MP3s.  I am aware I require libxine extra codecs, though, They are not appearing in adept!  I have multiverse and universe enabled.  Does anyone have an alternative download link, Or method I can obtain these?
<LinuxFTW> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<z00m> libopenssl-ruby1.8 did the trick thanks alot
<abattoir> cool :)
<abattoir> LinuxFTW: which architecture?
<abattoir> LinuxFTW: i'd still recommend making sure you have universe and multiverse 'properly enabled' though...
<LinuxFTW>  abattoir: I have enabled them in the "Adept" > "View"  management menu.
<abattoir> LinuxFTW: you must understand that it is difficult to install it w/o the help of a pkg mgmt. software because of dependencies
<abattoir> LinuxFTW: make sure you have enabled it in the 'dapper' line rather than 'dapper/backports'
<LinuxFTW>  abattoir: I'll double check that now
<abattoir> LinuxFTW: or could you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file/
<abattoir> *dapper-backports rather
<LinuxFTW> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<LinuxFTW>  abattoir: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18553 is the pastebin of my sources.list, I left all the comments in just so I don't get confused = \.
<Muz_> Hey guys, this may sound strange, but I can't get the actual Install item on the desktop to run without it spitting out errors
<Muz_> (There's no internet connection on the machine atm, hence why I can't send a bug report from it)
<abattoir> LinuxFTW: you have universe enabled, but not multiverse
<abattoir> LinuxFTW: you can add it in the first line itself if you want
<LinuxFTW>  abattoir: Now I feel like a moron = \.  I coulda sworn I double checked.  Thanks mate, I just gotta wait to my video drivers are done installing then I'll test it
<abattoir> LinuxFTW: np, its a common mistake to enable multiverse in dapper-backports :)
<abattoir> Muz_: you mean the Installer in the live cd ?
<Muz_> abattoir, yes
<abattoir> Muz_: at what stage does the error occur?
<Muz_> I click on it to get it to run, and immediately after a window forms, it gives me an error
<abattoir> Muz_: is there no way to post the file /var/log/syslog/installer from that computer on pastebin?
<Muz_> There's no internet connection on the machine
<abattoir> or rather /var/log/installer/syslog
<abattoir> Muz_: you cant copy it w/ a floppy/ flash drive?
<Muz_> My laptop lacks a floppy drive
<abattoir> Muz_: a USB flash drive ?
<Muz_> I've got none
<abattoir> hmmm, so there is no way at all?
<Muz_> Not that I can think of
<pierreth> hello
<abattoir> ok.. so you just click it, and it says "Installer Crashed" ?
<abattoir> hello pierreth :)
<Muz_> Yup
<pierreth> i made it!
<abattoir> pierreth: awesome :)
<abattoir> pierreth: how do you like kubuntu.... on a mac? :P
<Muz_> It appears to be a number of problems with /user/lib/python2.4/site-packages/debconf.py
<abattoir> Muz_: i'm sorry, i cant say much w/o looking at the error
<Muz_> Amongst other things
<Muz_> Hmmm
<LinuxFTW> Alright, to makesure I don't make another stupid mistake.  The multiverse is "deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper multiverse" (I am in canada, hence the ca)
<pierreth> i feel more free!
<abattoir> Muz_: well, that's just the traceback
<Muz_> Is there a way to install it on the terminal?
<abattoir> LinuxFTW: you can just add multiverse next to main restricted
<abattoir> in the same line
<abattoir> no need to add a new one
<pierreth> abattoir: i have a lot to do before it feels like i want but i am going to make it my wat
<pierreth> abattioir:my way
<ryanakca> ummm... why is half of konversation french and the other half english? like in the settings... and the output of /whois... and things under Windows (toolbar)... like I understand french and all.. but its just weird to have both in the same window/program
<ryanakca> and I haven't installed french translations of anything...
<abattoir> LinuxFTW: more like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18555
<ryanakca> hmmm
<pierreth> abattoir: may be you can help make it the way i want?
<ubuntu_> &NICK AMARU
<ubuntu_> was yur h;lle
<abattoir> Muz_: you'd have to download the alternate cd
<abattoir> pierreth: if i can, sure
<LinuxFTW>  abattoir: I'll just use that exact entry then?
<Muz_> abattoir, got a link handy?
<abattoir> LinuxFTW: what do you mean?
<abattoir> Muz_: one sec
<pierreth> abattoir: you would my mouse to scrool, where should i go?
<Muz_> Sure
<LinuxFTW>  abattoir: I'll just copy that and put it over my current sources.list
<abattoir> pierreth: what mouse? the mac soapbar mouse? or whatever it is called... :P ?
<abattoir> LinuxFTW: you can do that :)
<abattoir> Muz_: any mirror is ok? where are you?
<centyx> hrm.
<Muz_> UK
<pierreth> abattoir: i have trackball from logitech
<centyx> my dvd playback has become choppy all of a sudden
<centyx> wonder why...
<patrick_> How can i tell what kernel version my fglrx drivers are compiled for?
<abattoir> Muz_: so a eu mirror is ok?
<Muz_> It's fine with me :)
<abattoir> i think i got a uk... wait
<abattoir> Muz_: and its an i386 right?
<Muz_> Correct
<abattoir> pierreth: one sec
<abattoir> Muz_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/6.06/kubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso
<Muz_> Ace, thanks a lot
<LinuxFTW>  abattoir: I have it set on my dapper back ports to "main restricted universe multiverse", In Adept there still is no find on the xine extra codecs/libs (I did a search for xine) and my "add remove programs" refuses to start.   I believe a reboot is in order.  Be back in 2
<abattoir> !dma > centyx
<abattoir> pierreth: so it doesnt work out of the box huh?
<abattoir> pierreth: only the scrolling? have you tried booting w/ the mouse connected?
<pierreth> abattoir: almost... :-)
<abattoir> hmmm... where did he go...
<pierreth> abattoir: it is all time connected
<abattoir> pierreth: huh?
<abattoir> oh ok... got it
<pierreth> abattoir: i don't have a wheel
<ryanakca> ummm... why is half of konversation french and the other half english? like in the settings... and the output of /whois... and things under Windows (toolbar)... like I understand french and all.. but its just weird to have both in the same window/program. and no, I have not installed any french translations of anything...
<abattoir> pierreth: then what doesnt work... i though you said scrolling doesn work
<pierreth> abattoir: i just have buttons instead that i was used to use to scrool
<abattoir> ryanakca: do you have french localisations installed ?
<ryanakca> abattoir: how do I check...
<patrick_> How can i tell what kernel version my fglrx drivers are compiled for?
<pierreth> abattoir: i did? i forgot the negate
<abattoir> pierreth: then you might need to map those buttons in xorg.conf... wait a sec
<abattoir> pierreth: have a model no.?
* aegeanlinux softly SCREEMS toodles
<abattoir> ryanakca: in adept?
<nnn0> if you don't understand french, and haven't installed french - how do you know it's french ? :D
<pierreth> abattoir: marble mouse usb
<ryanakca> nnn0: I said I understood french... /whois me.. I'm in the ubuntu french channel :P
<nnn0> ah :)
<nnn0> hehe
<nnn0> bad joke
<ryanakca> eh hunh...
* ryanakca gives nnn0 a cookie... keep his mouth full :)
<abattoir> pierreth: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-77005.html look at Buffalo Soldier's post
<LinuxFTW>  abattoir: Alright, I am finding under "Add Remove programs" Xine extra plugins, though, it is appearing in gray and un-selectable.  Should I find another mirror on the web for this file?
<nnn0> :o
<pierreth> abattoir: ok
<ryanakca> abattoir: hmmm... I guess I have installed fr... language-pack-kde-fr = installed
<abattoir> LinuxFTW: did you copy paste from what i posted?
<abattoir> ryanakca: well, that's what is messing around... is my guess
<ryanakca> abattoir: but why are both showing up...
<LinuxFTW> : Nope, I just added the multiverse to backports.  I will try again now with that exact sources list
<LinuxFTW> !pastebin
<ryanakca> abattoir: it should be one... or the other... I'll look in kcontrol for settings
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<abattoir> ryanakca: i have no clue... have never used any other language in a computer other than english :)
<abattoir> ryanakca: could be a but too
<jhak88> Hello, um... I'm trying to get as many video codecs as possible for my VLC
<abattoir> LinuxFTW:  i said that is a mistake...
<jhak88> .mkv, .vod, (all avi and mpeg)
<slayer> Kubuntu!
<abattoir> LinuxFTW: you can add it to backports, but the point is to add it to dapper not dapper-backports
<LinuxFTW>  abattoir: *Sorry main
<jhak88> Like VLC on windows, I want that thing to play every thing
<gemidjy> how can I install debs from /var/cache/apt/archive that are on my computer on other computer (using apt-get) ? Any way to tell apt-get that the files are downloaded?
<abattoir> LinuxFTW: read properly :P
<abattoir> jhak88: what about vlc... for linux :P
<patrick_> How can i tell what kernel version my fglrx drivers are compiled for?
<LinuxFTW>  abattoir: Read properly, just didn't spell properlly = \.  Already tired
<pierreth> abattoir: /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<abattoir> indeed
<jhak88> abattoir: VLC for Kubuntu
<abattoir> LinuxFTW: you tried?
<abattoir> pierreth: yes
<abattoir> jhak88: yes
<jhak88> abattoir: I want VLC to play every single media formats
<pierreth> abattoir: i prefer to make change only for my user account, is it possible?
<abattoir> jhak88: vlc for linux you can download from their site
<abattoir> pierreth: i dont think so
<abattoir> jhak88: i'm not sure if it is in the repos
<pierreth> abattoir: ok
<abattoir> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player for all audio and video formats. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 7620 kB, installed size 18808 kB
<abattoir> jhak88: ^^^^
<ryanakca> abattoir: I think it's a bug... look in kcontrol -> Regional & Accessibility -> Country/Region & Language.... the languages box says: "KDE programs will be displayed in the first available language in this list. If none of the languages are available, US English will be used."  1) British English, 2) French, 3) US English... so it should be showing up in British english... but it only is partially...
<sotired> hello all
<jhak88> abattoir: yeah it was in adept
<abattoir> enable universe and you are good to go
<sotired> how can i watch .asx strems?
<abattoir> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<sotired> ive tried a bunch fo stuff and i cant get it to work. im trying to watch adult swim fix
<abattoir> ryanakca: as i said, i have not experience w/ multilingual desktop computing, ask in -fr, since you are already there, if you think its a bug, file one :)
<sotired> oooh...kofi annan is on larry king
<sotired> he is as reggae superstar
<jhak88> abattoir: Is there place to download more codecs for VLC?
<ryanakca> abattoir: I'll file a bug :)
<jhak88> abattoir: like .mkv, .vob, (all avi and mpeg) .ogg
<abattoir> jhak88: doesnt it come with everything built-in?
<centyx> silly me, i hadn't installed the matching linux-restricted-modules for my updated kernel
<abattoir> jhak88: i dont know, check their site
<centyx> so i was missing fglrx
<jhak88> abattoir: I'll be right back
<pierreth> abattoir: vi does not want to write the file
<abattoir> pierreth: try 'sudo kate'
<abattoir> pierreth: then open the file manually
<LinuxFTW>  abattoir: I just did a search on the add remove programs, It is installing and downloading now.  Thanks for your patience ^^; I'm not the most linux savvy person there is.
<patrick_> How can i tell what kernel version my fglrx drivers are compiled for?
<abattoir> LinuxFTW: everyone has a learning curve... you only have to be patient during the period. :)
<abattoir> LinuxFTW: ... then its fun all the way ;)
<sotired> is anyone here able to watch .asx streams in firefox?
<abattoir> which codec? wmv ?
<sotired> i believe so
<sotired> i can play wmv files
<Tsed> I think asx streams are generally wmv.
<sotired> im trying to watch stuff at adultswimfix.com
<sotired> its no emergency...just something iwould like to have the ability to do :)
<patrick_> How can i tell what kernel version my fglrx drivers are compiled for?
<abattoir> sotired: heh
<pierreth> abattoir: why vi was unable to open the file?
<jhak88> hi again, I got some codecs, but the video isn't showing up, is there any known fix for this?
<Tsed> sotired: I'm checking if my install plays them...
<jhak88> (VLC)
<sotired> thanks Tsed
<abattoir> pierreth: you need 'root' permission to open the file, so try 'sudo vi'
<abattoir> jhak88: i'd suggest looking at the documentation in the vlc site
<pierreth> abattoir: this is what i did
<abattoir> pierreth: and what did it say?
<pierreth> abattoir: vi was able to open a file, a empty file. but was unable to write
<Tsed> sotired: mplayer-plugin appears to be playing it fine here.
<LinuxFTW>  Well, I'm logging off.  Thanks for all the help abattoir, I'm listening to music right now : ).  Later fellow kubuntu users
<abattoir> pierreth: you did 'sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<sotired> Tsed: i have mplayer...is mplayer-plugin part of a different ackage?
<sotired> package even
<abattoir> pierreth: 'sudo vi' opens a blank file by default
<Tsed> mozilla-mplayer < There you go. :)
<abattoir> !info mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 3.17-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 421 kB, installed size 1500 kB
<pierreth> abattoir: i guess i misstyped :-)
<abattoir> pierreth: :)
<sotired> ill try it now thanks you ubotu and Tsed
<Tsed> No prob.
<pierreth> abattoir: now i have to logout to make the change effective?
<eva_> I have a problem with the sond card and my TV card. Sometimes the TV card is configured as first soundcard and then I can't adjust the sound properly.
<abattoir> pierreth: you saved the file right?
<abattoir> pierreth: yes, log out and log back in
<pierreth> abattoir: of course!
<abattoir> pierreth: or rather restart x
<eva_> Can someone please explain me how to fix which is soundcard 0 and which is soundcard 1?
<pierreth> abattoir: can i avoid typing your name all the time?
<abattoir> pierreth: make sure you close all open applications, press 'ctrl +'alt'+F1
<sotired> it worked thanks everyone
<abattoir> pierreth: just press tab, my name might come up
<pierreth> abattoir: ok!
<abattoir> pierreth: otherwise, its difficult to find who is talking with who :)
<pierreth> abattoir: ok, i try it now!
<abattoir> sure
<pierreth> abattoir: what do you did to me?
<abattoir> pierreth: huh?
<pierreth> abattoir: i was stuck after ctrl-alt-f1
<pierreth> abattoir: these keys are dangerous
<abattoir> pierreth: i said F1..? oops sorry, meant Backspave
<abattoir> *Backspace
<abattoir> that's what happens when you help 5 ppl at a time :(
<pierreth> abattoir: what i did?
<abattoir> i'm really sorry
<abattoir> pierreth: you switched to a virtual terminal
<abattoir> pierreth: try it again ;)
<abattoir> you can use ctrl+alt+F7 to get back :)
<pierreth> abattoir: i did not know!
<pierreth> what is alt-opt-backspace?
<abattoir> pierreth: again, sorry, i meant backspace... was distracted
<abattoir> pierreth: you mean ctrl+alt+bs ?
<pierreth> abattoir: it is ok :-)
<abattoir> pierreth: it restarts your X server
<pierreth> abattoir: i am confuse whit the keys of the mac
<abattoir> pierreth: i was thinking of the same
<abattoir> you dont have alt right?
<pierreth> abattoir: it is dangerous too
<pierreth> abattoir: we have opt intead
<abattoir> pierreth: dangerous ?
<abattoir> pierreth: what's dangerous?
<pierreth> abattoir: i mean it kills everything
<Dasnipa`> lol some packages are so strange... like "mencal"
<ben__> if i ctrl+alt+F1 i just get a blank screen, not a terminal
<abattoir> pierreth: i warned you, close all open apps...
<abattoir> ben__: it gives me virtual terminal into which you should login.....
<pierreth> abattoir: i tought that the shortcut was going to do that
<abattoir>  <abattoir> pierreth: make sure you close all open applications, press 'ctrl +'alt'+F1
<ben__> abattoir: yeah i know but i don't get a log in terminal i just get a blank screen
<pierreth> abattoir: it is not working
<abattoir> ben__: hmmm... i dont know... maybe they werent initiated...
<abattoir> pierreth: the mouse?
<pierreth> abattoir: hep
<abattoir> pierreth: what is not working?
<pierreth> abattoir: it does not scrool
<abattoir> pierreth: i have no other idea... the guy there says it works...
<CheeseBurgerMan> What's not working?
<pierreth> abattoir: is it because i use a usb hub?
<abattoir> pierreth: another guy says that too
<abattoir> pierreth: i dont think so
<pierreth> CheeseBurgerMan: hello
<CheeseBurgerMan> Howdy
<abattoir> pierreth: you did the same exact thing that guy said?
<pierreth> CheeseBurgerMan: i mouse does not scrool
<pierreth> abattoir: no, i added the line that were not already in my file
<abattoir> pierreth: or you could use xev and see if the nos. he states match yours
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hmm, I think I'll have to pass on that one. :(
<abattoir> pierreth: paste it on pastebin
<pierreth> abattoir: xev is a tool?
<abattoir> pierreth: yes, its a command line utility w/ a graphical interface...
<abattoir> your movements in the graphical interface are printed in the cli
<abattoir> pierreth: could you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<pierreth> abattoir: it does nothing when i press the buttons to scrool
<abattoir> pierreth: could you please paste your xorg.conf?
<pierreth> abattoir: yes
<abattoir> pierreth: what does nothing? xev ?
<pierreth> abattoir: xev
<abattoir> pierreth: hmm, that sounds weird, you sure the buttons work?
<abattoir> because if they emit a signal, xev should pick it up
<abattoir> afaik
<pierreth> abattoir: i am sorry but because i was on the cd, i was not able to bookmark, can you again give me the url for pasting
<pierreth> abattoir: the buttons works for the mac
<abattoir> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<abattoir> pierreth: then xev should show some info for the buttons
<Tsed> ben__: re: the blank terminal.  I had the same issue for awhile.  IIRC, disabling the splash gets them back... I think I may have played with framebuffer resolutions afterwards as well.
<Tsed> ben__: Other than that, though, I don't know *what* causes that.  I've seen it a few times. :/
<abattoir> pierreth: xev gives no output at all ?
<abattoir> pierreth: you are running the command from konsole right?
<pierreth> abattoir: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18557
<pierreth> abattoir: xev gives output for my mouse moves but not for the buttons that i press
<ironfroggy> are there any tools available to help me sync and share configuration settings between kubuntu boxes?
<ironfroggy> for example, id like to share my kopete account settings.
<abattoir> pierreth: you havent copied stuff from that guy's post?
<abattoir> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18559
<abattoir> this should work... try it out
<pierreth> abattoir: may be it is because the ctrl-alt-F1 stuff :-)
<abattoir> pierreth: bleh...
<abattoir> pierreth: blame me... ;)
<pierreth> abattoir: could you give the url again? :-)
<noiesmo> I got a laptop everytime I reboot it it wants root password for maintenance or Control-D but control-D does not work how can i stop it wanting to do this when ever I reboot
<abattoir> ok... anyways, if X gets borked and doesnt startup....<- this shouldnt happen, but still if it does, run 'sudo dexconf'
<abattoir> pierreth: which one?
<pierreth> abattoir: the one for the mouse
<abattoir> to that guy's post?
<pierreth> abattoir: yes
<abattoir> pierreth: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-77005.html Buffalo Soldier
<pierreth> abattoir: the site is now down
<abattoir> "The forums will be back shortly. We are giving the database some love.."
<abattoir> indeed
<CheeseBurgerMan> That's a rather disturbing thought, but I think we should leave it at that. ;)
<pierreth> abattoir: how can i add a keyboard?
<abattoir> CheeseBurgerMan: all these geek developers :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol :D
<abattoir> pierreth: its already added...
<abattoir> pierreth: what do you exactly mean?
<pierreth> abattoir: i want a canadian csa layout
<abattoir> pierreth: aah, ok, Kcontrol -> Regional and Accessibility -> Keyboard Layout
<pierreth> abattoir: it is not there
<abattoir> mac keyboards come w/ canadian layouts? :S
<pierreth> abattoir: whit the csa layout in canada
<pierreth> abattoir: appple takes care :-)
<abattoir> pierreth: i have no idea what csa is... but there is an entry w/ a Canadian flag in mine
<pierreth> abattoir: yes this a canadian layout, this is not the csa canadian layout
<abattoir> pierreth: oh, then i have no clue
<Tommy2k4> running 'make' completely froze my pc :S
<pierreth> abattoir: what? you don't know everything? ;-)
<abattoir> pierreth: hehe, lol
<abattoir> that's what's called 'pinching one's ego'
<abattoir> my friends do it all the time to take adv. of me :P
<abattoir> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-67354.html
<abattoir> look at it when it comes back up
<BKaj> csa = canadian standards association sorta like your UL
<abattoir> or i'll get a cached version, wait
<abattoir> BKaj: *my* UL ?
<abattoir> http://72.14.235.104/search?q=cache:Z3dV5WpZf50J:ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-67354.html+ubuntu+csa+canadian+keyboard+layout&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1
<BKaj> US=UL
<abattoir> BKaj: well, what if i was not *from* the US? :P
<BKaj> then it's something else :)
<abattoir> BKaj: hehe
<BKaj> why there's a canadian KB layout beats me ..unless it's the french one meant for french speakers
<abattoir> pierreth: ca(fr) is what you are looking at, i guess
<abattoir> BKaj: French keyboard is in azerty
<abattoir> Canadian french is qwerty
<BKaj> yup that's the quebec and french-canadian layout
<abattoir> heh, that's what that page^^^^^^ thought me :P
<abattoir> <quote>I don't understand why most people want to stick with the old horrible legacy French Canadian keyboard. It's less efficient! </quote>
<abattoir> :P
<BKaj> where are you abattoir?
<abattoir> BKaj: in the Bat-Cave :P
<abattoir> dont ask me where that is :P
<abattoir> no-one knows
<BKaj> come now
<Ertain> Does anyone know about Direct Connect, that file-sharing thing?
<BKaj> yeah it sucks
<BKaj> clunky as hell
<BKaj> In my experience
<abattoir> BKaj: you are asking me because of the <quote></quote> ?
<abattoir> that was lifted right from the forum page that i posted
<abattoir> not my opinion in any way...
<pierreth> abattoir: no it is not, i know! :-) i am using it now
<abattoir> as i told someone before, i have never used any other language other than english on the desktop, and any other keyboard other than us
<abattoir> pierreth: that was for the 'inefficient' comment?
<abattoir> pierreth: i was just playing w/ you guys ;)
<BKaj> no just nosey abattoir
<Ertain> I've typed in Japanese.  Hard to get it to work in Linux.  Even when I get it to work in Kubuntu, whenever I started a program, it would start the input method program (in my case, Skim).
<abattoir> BKaj: oh, hehe, than Bat-cave will do :)
<abattoir> Ertain: that reminds me, i should get skim Japanese support
<abattoir> Ertain: how is kanji support in scim/skim?
<Ertain> abattoir: Eh, it's pretty good.  You can switch between it and kana with simple button combinations.  Just start typing and kana will  pop up, along with a list of kanji.  If you type enough, it'll just type in the first kanji on the list.
<abattoir> Ertain: nice, i have seen only screenies, badly wanted to try it....
<abattoir> Ertain: thanks for the info :)
<BKaj> I did a traceroute on your IP abattoir, but I won't reveal yer whereabouts unless you give permission :)
<Ertain> abattoir: I've typed out pages of comic translations in Kword with Skim.
<abattoir> pierreth: not trying ?
<pierreth> abattoir: i am lookingin
<abattoir> BKaj: how do you know that i am not using a proxy?
<abattoir> BKaj: do you think i'll reveal the location of the bat-cave that easily?
<BKaj> well , some how I doubt that
<abattoir> BKaj: well, see my IP address the next time, will be from an entirely different continent...
<abattoir> if you have access to logs, see my IP from previous sessions
<abattoir> see if they all matchup :)
<BKaj> I don't care if ppl know where I live ...I'm proud to be a Canadian ! :)
<abattoir> BKaj: you mean to say Bruce Wayne was not proud being an American? ;)
<BKaj> who gives  sh..t ? :)
<abattoir> BKaj: what did your trace reveal?
<abattoir> BKaj: i'm getting a bat-cloak :-\
<abattoir> >> <BKaj> who gives  sh..t ? :)<< : About Bruce Wayne or Americans and their patriotism? :P
<abattoir> or is it Americans in general ? ;)
<crimsun> ok, we're wandering way off-topic
<abattoir> BKaj: ????
<abattoir> crimsun: ok, ok, sorry
<abattoir> i got carried away
<ku> Hi guys, I just installed kubuntu but I'm having trouble updating my video drivers. I've tried following all the guides online, but I can't seem to get the "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" line
<ubuntu_> i was wondering if i can get some help installing ubunto i am having trouble
<ku> Can anybody help me? ^^
<ubuntu_> everytime it goes to reformatt it gets to about 15% of reformatting then does a quick switch to system install and says failed creating filesystem
<ubuntu_> anyone have any clue why
<abattoir> ubuntu_:  the installer crashes?
<ubuntu_> yeah
<PokerFacePenguin> ubuntu_: Do you think your HD is corrupted or not partitioned/formatted correctly?
<ubuntu_> don't think hd is corrupted had fedora on right before i tried this
<ubuntu_> it fails while ubuntu tries to formatt the hadd
<ubuntu_> hd i mean
<abattoir> ubuntu_: which filesystem type? XFS ?
<ubuntu_> ext3
<ubuntu_> and swap
<abattoir> ubuntu_: have you tried repeating the process?
<ubuntu_> i think i am newb
<ubuntu_> yes
<PokerFacePenguin> ubuntu_: did you wipe out the partitions and start over?
<ubuntu_> different ways and sizes of partitions too
<ubuntu_> yup
<micah> hello
<ubuntu_> if some one wants to vnc into my machine and try it they can
<PokerFacePenguin> mdsum on cd ok?
<ubuntu_> i have that setup right now
<abattoir> pierreth: it worked?
<ubuntu_> how do i do that
<pierreth> abattoir: no, i have a hard time :-(
<abattoir> pierreth: i have to go to bed... catch you later... :)
<abattoir> pierreth: why is that?
<nikkiana> grrr... why can't i remember how to do anything....
<ubuntu_> poker face how do i do that
<nikkiana> someone take pity on a poor girl and remind her how to change her default web browser using the console?
<PokerFacePenguin> ubuntu_: i am wondering if your cd  that you burned is ok
<abattoir> pierreth: you replaced xorg.conf with the one i gave?
<BKaj> abattoir: i was away for a few, i'm not anti US , and my trace showed india
<ubuntu_> how do i check it from the kde enviroment
<pierreth> abattoir: you gave what?
<abattoir> BKaj: well, believe what you want :)
<BKaj> good cover
<abattoir> pierreth: i gave you a modified xorg.conf
<abattoir> BKaj: waht cover?
<PokerFacePenguin> ubuntu_: this might help http://maconlinux.net/linux-man-pages/en/md5sum.1.html
<abattoir> *what
<abattoir> pierreth: i gave you a pastebin link
<abattoir> pierreth: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18559 here it is again
<BKaj> yer going to bed that prolly means uk
<abattoir> BKaj: well... as i said, you can guess all you want :)
<BKaj> :)
<ubuntu_> yeah poker but where do i get the number for md5sum i don't see it on ubuntu website
<abattoir> pierreth: try that and restart, mouse should work...
<abattoir> pierreth, BKaj : catch you guys tomorrow... or later today :P
<pierreth> abattoir: thank you!!
<abattoir> pierreth: np :)
<BKaj> c ya abattoir
<PokerFacePenguin> ubuntu_: they are usually in the same directory as the file you downloaded...let me run over there real quick and see
<abattoir> you too BKaj :)
<ubuntu_> yeah i got that now how do i do it on the image of the cd
<test> hiya
<PokerFacePenguin> ubuntu_: check this out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<ubuntu_> how long does md5sum normally take
<PokerFacePenguin> usually quick
<ubuntu_> well i started before i wrote that last msg and it is still running
<ubuntu_> in the terminal
<ubuntu_> still going too
<PokerFacePenguin> is the cd spinning ?
<ubuntu_> yes
<ubuntu_> this is what i typed "/usr/bin/md5sum -c md5sum.txt | grep -v 'OK$'"
<helpmeee> im trying to run shareaza in wine but it never seems to connect to any of the urls i's querying :( any idea how to fix this?
<PokerFacePenguin> ubuntu_: i'd let it run for a bit, best not to be too hasty
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> if this comes back ok then what do i do
<ubuntu_> and it did just finish with no errors
<PokerFacePenguin> then you are golden on your disc, otherwise, burn a new disc
<PokerFacePenguin> ok, so that narrows it down
<ubuntu_> so how do i get this to install
<PokerFacePenguin> you wiped out all the partitions and started from scratch?
<ubuntu_> yes with the installer that comes with unbuntu
<ubuntu_> did it automatically and manually
<PokerFacePenguin> and how far u get?
<yoshu> does anyone know why amarok and kaffine will not play my mp3's?
<ubuntu_> made it to step 6 of 6 install
<ubuntu_> but in that step it tries to creat ext3 and it gets to 15% then says failed creating file system
<yoshu> it just cycles through them - I'm using the xine engine, and dapper
<PokerFacePenguin> i would try it with ext2 just for grins, because ext3 is just ext2 with journaling
<PokerFacePenguin> you can convert it after install
<ubuntu_> ok i might need you to help me walk threw the manual setup of the partitons then
<PokerFacePenguin> tune2fs does that if i am not mistaken
<PokerFacePenguin> is this the only os on the puter?
<ubuntu_> yes
<PokerFacePenguin> you have a seperate /home partition?
<ubuntu_> don't know what you mean by that
<yoshu> anyone else have mp3 problems with amarok/kaffine?  ?
<PokerFacePenguin> that means if you want to reinstall, you can keep all your data and settings ;)
<ubuntu_> no i odn't think so
<yoshu> i have amarok 1.4
<test> will the /home partition automount?
<PokerFacePenguin> i would set up a /boot, /, /home, and swap partitions
<ubuntu_> wheat i did is put the cd in chose the first option to start or install ubuntu got the the kde desktop then chose install icon
<yoshu> i usually use debian sid, I've never had this problem
<PokerFacePenguin> install it to /
<yoshu> this is supposed to be a stable OS and I can't even play mp3's? wtf
<ubuntu_> poker can you vnc into this computer and install it for me or atleast setup the partitions
<test> and how much space should one put aside for /home?
<PokerFacePenguin> for /home, the most
<PokerFacePenguin> i use like 10g for / and that is overkill
<test> so how much does one need for /?
<BKaj> test are you planning on doing any video editing or burning, like large file work
<BKaj> ?
<test> bkaj: Possibly,
<test> will my network settings save in /home too?
<BKaj> my hdd is 160G , 120 for NTFS-windows and 40 for kubuntu / and swap
<BKaj> swap is 500Mb
<ubuntu_> poker are you willing to remote desktop into this machine
<BKaj> I do some video stuff and I find that what i'm using is plenty
<test> bkaj: how much do you have for / and /home?
<PokerFacePenguin> ubuntu_: I just upgraded to breezy and haven't tweeked it out to allow all that kinda stuff yet
<PokerFacePenguin> ubuntu_: dapper
<PokerFacePenguin> lol
<BKaj> 30
<ubuntu_> you don't have vnc on the comp you are at
<yoshu> you've all been really helpful
<PokerFacePenguin> ubuntu_: whats yer ip
<BKaj> vnc .. no
<yoshu> I'm about to abandon Kubuntu; does a dist-upgrade move up to testing?
<jimmy__> hey does anybody know how to install macroflash 9?
<jimmy__> i am new to kubuntu
<ubuntu_> poker it is 24.250.8.202
<ubuntu_> password 123456
<BKaj> geez, if the guy just wants to play mp3s ...why not just use windoze ? :)
<jimmy__> test: hey do you remember me?
<jimmy__> everytime i try to install macroflash 9 it wont let me
<ubuntu_> poker you going to log in
<PokerFacePenguin> ubuntu_: having to reconfig stuff
<jimmy__> if it is not too trouble, i have a question.
<satafterh> adept freezes up al lthe time, is there a fix for this
<Hawkwind> jimmy__: Just ask
<edgard> a
<Zarel> Well, I've decided to try Kubuntu.
<Zarel> Right now, it's still in live CD mode; haven't installed it yet.
<Zarel> But I was wondering, how do I increase my resolution?
<Zarel> It's currently stuck at 600x480, which is nowhere near enough.
<BKaj> you can't unrtil it's installed, Zarel...but you can make the panel "tiny"  so you can access the "next" buttons by right clicking in the panel
<Zarel> !!!!!!
<ubotu> I know nothing about !!!!! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Zarel> What's the point of a Live CD if the largest resolution is 600x480?!
<BKaj> configure panel to "tiny '
<Zarel> Hmm. Helps a bit, but doesn't answer my question.
<osiris> BKaj, you can adjust it in live mode, you just cant comit the changes
<Tommy2k4> zarel, do you see system settings on k-menu?
<BKaj> you won't be able to change the rez till kubuntu is installed
<osiris> then how come i did it on the box, not 15 feet from me
<BKaj> he still won't see the "next" buttons tho
<Zarel> Tommy2k4: Yes, but the only option is 600x480.
<BKaj> depends on the monitor I guess
<Zarel> I can see the next buttons now, I set the panel to "tiny"
<Tommy2k4> dunno if youd be able to edit xorg.conf and restart X from livecd
<BKaj> good , now just install the OS
<Zarel> First, I have a question.
<Zarel> What's the point of having a LiveCD if the only resolution it's possible to set it at makes the operating system virtually unusable?
<Zarel> (Just out of curiosity)
<Tommy2k4> i used livecd yesterday on another pc and im sure the default was 1024x768 or bigger
<Frederick> folks doesn't kubuntu features monopod?
<Tommy2k4> it would depend on hardware im guessing
<BKaj> dunno Zarel, i asked the same question ...it has to do with the cheaper video cards default , was the answer I got
<Zarel> I don't have room to install Ubuntu.
<Zarel> Without getting rid of one of these partitions.
<wolfmanz> anyone have any idea how i get my login resolution to match my desktop resolution?
<Zarel> Oh, whatever. Vista can go.
<Zarel> Also, the multiple desktop thing should default to off, and the panel should default to tiny, when the resolution is 600x480.
<BKaj> how much room do you have for ubintu Zarel?
<pierreth> hello, i would like to set the resolution of my screen
<Zarel> I mean, it's pretty much unusable otherwise.
<Zarel> BKaj: 40 GB if I trash my Vista partition.
<BKaj> you can still run vista on 20 and ubuntu on the other 20
<Zarel> Nah. Vista sucks.
<BKaj> do you have a partioner utility ?
<Zarel> Well, time to click that "Install" button. If I get connection reset by peer or something, you know why.
<Zarel> Not that anyone cares.
<BKaj> You can make room with a partitioner, Zarel
<Zarel> BKaj: Again, no need to make room.
<Zarel> I seriously doubt I'll ever boot to Vista again.
<pierreth> how can i add new screen resolution?
<Zarel> Its support for my computer's drivers is terrible.
<BKaj> ok , it's yer pc :)
<Tommy2k4> pierreth,  kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Zarel> Not to mention it's impossible to turn off mouseover animations.
<pierreth> Tommy2k4: ok!
<Zarel> I mean, when I mouseover something, I want it to light up immediately. It increases usability that way.
<Zarel> I can understand that fading makes it look prettier, but at least LET ME TURN IT OFF
<BKaj> yeah Zarel, I tried it as well, no sound and my dhcp was all screwed up , took forever to get on the net
<Tsed> Hmm.  Can someone recommend a KDE-based newsreader?  Knode doesn't seem to want to work (related to the fact that it's been dead for 2 years, maybe? :/ )
<Zarel> Tsed: Do you consider Thunderbird to be KDE-based?
<Tsed> Zarel: Nope. :)
<BKaj> RSS?
<Zarel> Worth a try.
<wolfmanz> anyone have any idea how i get my login resolution to match my desktop resolution?
<Zarel> So. Anyway.
<Hawkwind> Tsed: akregator
<Tsed> Hawkwind: Er, isn't akregator just a feed reader?  I'm looking for a newsgroup reader.
<Hawkwind> Tsed: pan
<Hawkwind> Tsed: Sorry, I misread newsreader as RSS reader
<Tsed> Hawkwind: Yeah, I'm aware of pan, was just wondering if there was a decent KDE/Qt client.
<Tsed> In any case, not a huge deal.  Just something I'm kinda surprised isn't integrated into Kontact yet.
<satafterh> anyone else have issue with adept freesing up sometimes
<Healot> nay
<satafterh> whats a good software firewall?
<aldo> hola
<Healot> satafterh, you meant firewall rules builder GUI?
<Healot> i'd say firestarter
<Tommy2k4> time for bed now, cya
<BKaj> some installed programs won't lauch with "run" and aren't listed in the kicker ...what gives ?
<Tsed> BKaj: Can you give an example?  And did you just install these programs?
<pierreth> hello, i am still unable to change my screen resolution
<BKaj> vnc for one
<Tsed> BKaj: The server, a client?  Which package/what command are you trying to run?
<BKaj> pierreth: i installed a FTP program that is nowhere tob e found too
<BKaj> reboot?
<BKaj> oh sorry pierreth, you need tobe admin to change the resolution
<pierreth> BKaj: yes, but the resolution that i want is no there
<Tsed> BKaj: Which FTP program?  A client, server?  I usually get the menus to refresh after installing packages by running "kbuildsycoca"... that may help if it's *supposed* to have a menu entry.
<BKaj> move the slider
<BKaj> brb
<pierreth> BKaj: i cannot move the slider farther to the right, my resolution is not there
<BKaj> how hi?
<sdrac8> pierreth: what resolution are you trying to get?
<Tsed> pierreth: The resolution you want *is* listed in your xorg.conf, though?
<intelikey> anyone know what mounts these and why ?
<intelikey> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw)
<intelikey> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw)
<pierreth> Tsed: i added it
<pierreth> Tsed: first for the 24 bit depth only
<Tommy2k4> wtf!
<Tommy2k4> my kubuntu is in zoom mode or something
<pierreth> Tsed: now, i added it for all the depth
<Tsed> pierreth: When you run "xrandr", does that resolution get listed?
<intelikey> oh hehhe never mind.  it looks like thats a bogus mount.
<pierreth> Tsed: no, it is not
<archangel_> sup folks
<Tsed> Hrmm.
<Tommy2k4> kubuntu crashed again so when i rebooted and turned monitor off before it booted up cos i was gonna go to bed
<pierreth> Tsed: do i have to restart X?
<Tommy2k4> and now i turn monitor on and its in zoom mode or something
<Tommy2k4> zoomed in very far and if i move mouse to the edge of the screen it scrolls around
<archangel_> linux just freaked me out
<Healot> sure
<Healot> doesn't suprise me...
<Tsed> pierreth: You won't access the updated xorg.conf until you restart X, but it sounds like you might need a bit more fiddling anyway. :)
* nikkiana peers around.
<archangel_> but it draws me to question
<archangel_> my asus bit the dust
<nikkiana> what do i need to do to set my default browser using console? I can't remember....
* nikkiana looks sheepish.
<pierreth> Tsed: well, i made a restart when i made the change for one depth
<intelikey> Tommy2k4 [ctrl] +[alt] +[+] 
<archangel_> just got a gigabyte and put the machine back to gether
<pierreth> Tsed: do all the depth must have the same resolutions?
<intelikey> Tommy2k4 [ctrl] +[alt] +[-]    those are the zoom keys.
<archangel_> linux booted right up
<Tsed> pierreth: Specifically, you might want to check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log for any output regarding that resolution.
<Tsed> pierreth: Nope.
<archangel_> with windows I would have to reinstall
<archangel_> show I just in case?
<archangel_> should I just in case?
<Zarel> Okay, I'm back now.
<Tsed> pierreth: I suspect that your horizsync or vertrefresh may not be entirely correct, which could make X chuck out that resolution as invalid.
<Zarel> Um.
<archangel_> anybody here for an wasy one?
<Zarel> su is giving "authentication failed"
<intelikey> Zarel how are yo using 'su'  ?
<Tsed> pierreth: I suggest you check the specs on your monitor and compare them to your xorg.conf.  Just be careful with those settings... setting them improperly can cause problems (as in hardware damage)... or so I'm told.
<Zarel> intelikey: Typing "su" and pressing Enter.
<Zarel> intelikey: Then typing my password.
<intelikey> Zarel and you have set a root password ?
<Zarel> intelikey: No.
<Zarel> Leaving it blank doesn't work either.
<pierreth> Tsed: i am sure of the resolution i am setting 1280x1024
<intelikey> then you can't inter a passwd for 'su'   try   sudo su -
<Tsed> pierreth: *nod*, but the horizsync and vertrefresh settings for your monitor may be off.
<intelikey> Zarel no leaving it blank wont work either.   hehhe no.
<Zarel> intelikey: It still asks me for a password.
<intelikey> yes and use yours.
<archangel_> I need help
<pierreth> Tsed: i have this in the log: (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)
<intelikey> it is sudo asking,  not su.  sudo uses your passwd.  su uses the target's passwd.
<Tsed> archangel_: I don't see why you would need to reinstall. :p
<Zarel> FINALLY
<Tsed> pierreth: There you go!  Look up the horizsync of your display, then you can add that to your xorg.conf.
<archangel_> Tsed: cool thanx, that was my first question
<Zarel> Okay.
<Zarel> Question: How do I change my resolution?
<pierreth> Tsed: ok
<archangel_> Tsed: how to I get my video card to use 3d exceleration
<Tsed> archangel_: What video card?
<intelikey> pierreth and Tsed  you do know that   /etc/init.d/displayconfig-hwprobe.py  may rewrite your /etc/X11/xorg.conf at boot time.   if you customize xorg  disable  displayconfig-hwprobe.py
<archangel_> nvidia  ............. crap I just for got
<Tsed> I had no idea... but then I never had that happen.
<archangel_> Tsed: 5700xt or 5900 ?
<intelikey> Tsed yeah it's a new agravation that *buntu sprang on us.
<Tsed> archangel_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<pierreth> intelikey: no, i made a restart and i kept my file
<intelikey> more automatic crap to mess up.
<intelikey> pierreth i said 'may'   not  'will'   read up on it.
<pierreth> Tsed: i made a download with Konqueror, where the file can be?
<pierreth> intelikey: yes but the file is not written in my case
<andrew__> Hey does anyone know why my package manager is not showing me noninstalled ones.
<Tommy2k4> check the tickboxes at the top? (in adept)
<intelikey> the sole purpose of  "displayconfig-hwprobe.py"  is to rewrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf {as needed}   and in the case of "<Tommy2k4> and now i turn monitor on and its in zoom mode or something" ^^^ scroll up for info.   it's a hose job.
<Tsed> pierreth: Uhh... anywhere you told it to go? :)  (whenever I use it, I get a "save as" box asking for where I want to put it...)
<Tommy2k4> huh
<pepsi> lol is that why i have to fix xorg.conf all the time?
<pepsi> that was pissing me off
<pepsi> i thought i did something
<intelikey> Tommy2k4 and welcome back    btw.
<caos> hi all
<Tommy2k4> ctrl alt backspace got it out of zoom
<Tommy2k4> dunno why it went like that in the first place
<pepsi> because it was set to a resolution thats higher than the monitor could display
<pierreth> Tsed: i don't understand the concept of frequency
<intelikey> cause it booted with the monitor off.  and "displayconfig-hwprobe.py"  an init script, adjusted for the change in hardware.
<Tommy2k4> ah ok
<pierreth> Tsed: my monitor is connected in dvi
<Tsed> Err... should DVI make a difference? (anyone?  I'm not terribly familiar with that)
<BKaj> dvi is just a connection type
<pierreth> Tsed: ok i have it Fh: 30~82kHz, Fv: 50~85Hz
<pierreth> Tsed: what should i do with that?
<intelikey> i don't see how it would affect the monitor settings no.
<Tsed> Kay.  I didn't really think so, but when dealing with other people's hardware... ;p
<pierreth> Tsed: can i get the driver for my monitor instead?
<BKaj> there should be a way to find the native resolution of the monitor ?
<coachJ> friendlysoviet are you russia?
<Tommy2k4> type the monitor model in google and find the manual
<FriendlySoviet> No, I'm a male.
<Tsed> pierreth: In your xorg.conf, look for the HorizSync and VertRefresh lines in the "Monitor" section.
<intelikey> http://monitorworld.com  has a search engine for that.
<coachJ> ?
<coachJ> in russia
<FriendlySoviet> Can some one help me with this wireless problem? The network settings displays the wireless card, but when I click enable, it only stays enabled for less than a second and than goes back to being disabled.
<BKaj> what the designers then he should set his monitor for that res and frame rate for best results
<Tsed> pierreth: You can then just enter those values you mentioned above (units not needed), then restart X.
<FriendlySoviet> Coachj : That was a joke. And no, I'm not a Russian :P
<coachJ> sorry its late
<Tsed> pierreth: Then, with any luck, you'll be in your native res.
<FriendlySoviet> HEh, no problem.
<Tsed> pierreth: Without any luck, well... make note of the settings you had before you modified xorg.conf. :)
<intelikey> yes but inflection is so hard to hear in text mode....
<pierreth> Tsed: ok
<BKaj> his nick implies that soviets aren't friendly, if he has to prefix it with "friendly" :)
<coachJ> "the evil empire"
<BKaj> uhoh
<BKaj> a reaganite
<intelikey> just like the logo for ubuntu implies that linux is not for humans  if you have to specify that this distro is...
<coachJ> yes
<BKaj> for lil birdbrains in tuxes :)
<Tsed> Zoobuntu: Linux for Animals?
<coachJ> its not for humans
<intelikey> BKaj who's in texas ?
<coachJ> Florida
<BKaj> birdbrains... Ill bite :)
<pierreth> Tsed: i will quit and try it
<FriendlySoviet> Bkaj, I'm hurt. You don't think I'm friendly?
<pierreth> Tsed: thank you!
<Tsed> pierreth: No problem, hope it works. :)
<BKaj> of course I do , it's the other soviets that your nick implies that aren't
<intelikey> just an artical 'a' would change the whole implication on that.
<intelikey> as would also 'the' but in the oppisite way.
<BKaj> anyway its getting late ...past bedtime for old guys
<h3sp4wn> BKaj: 5:21 is a bit late for me also
<BKaj> 12:17 AM here
<coachJ> new folks should check out http://www.LinuxReality.com
<BKaj> night all , take care
<intelikey> 10:18  do you know where your rug rats are ?
<h3sp4wn> (ie 5:21am)
<coachJ> in bed?
<intelikey> not rug rats?   yard apes then.
<coachJ> this X-rug rat is going to bed, good night all
<pierreth> Tsed: i made it!
<archangel_> I'm using Kubuntu and cant get my video card to run in 3d exceleration mode
<nirmal> BKaj: Hi how r u today
<h3sp4wn> <archangel_: Which model of card ?
<Tsed> pierreth: Awesome.
<Tsed> archangel_: Did you follow the instructions on the wiki page I linked you to?
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<archangel_> fx5900xt Invidia
<archangel_> Tsed: yes, but the package handler was different than what I am using, so the menus didnt mach
<archangel_> match
<archangel_> I guess they were using gnome
<archangel_> cause that program wasnt in my menu
<intelikey> synaptic will run in kde too
<h3sp4wn> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<archangel_> k, thanks
<archangel_> thats the same page
<Tsed> archangel_: You can use whatever package manager you want, so long as you install those packages.  Adept will do fine, if you don't want to install synaptic.
<archangel_> Hey I dont care, I thought I couldnt install it cause I'm running 'Kubuntu' and not 'Ubuntu'
<archangel_> I have about 2 weeks experience with linux, so I'm a litle green
<intelikey> not compared to a lot that come through here.   you are an expert already.
<Tsed> archangel_: For most purposes, Ubuntu and Kubuntu are the same distro.  They just have a different default package set.
<archangel_> ahh, ok
<archangel_> well, I have learned that gnome sucks
<goop2> hmmm...
<Tsed> archangel_: Any time you see 'synaptic' in ubuntu docs, you can pretty much feel free to substitute your preferred method of searching for/installing packages (adept by default in adept).
<Tsed> *adept by default in kde :p
<Tsed> Er, in Kubuntu.  Bah, you get the point!
<goop2> but...
<goop2> Kubuntu uses KDE O_o
<archangel_> I might install the program, being that I'm not sure what I'm doing so I can follow the menus they give
<intelikey> apt-cache search blah   &   sudo apt-get install blah's-full-name
<Tsed> intelikey: Out of curiosity, is there any reason to use apt-get over aptitude?
<OOD> Tsed: aptitude remembers all dependencies
<intelikey> shorter code
<Tsed> I'm under the impression that aptitude generally tracks reverse deps better, so I stick to that...
<OOD> so if you decide to instal gnome, you can easily remove it later
<intelikey> less key strokes
<OOD> if you install say gnome-desktop with apt-get, you'll have to remove every single package seperately if you want to remove it
<Tsed> Hmm.  Works out about the same with tab-completion. :)
<intelikey> actually i type 'urpmq blah'  for searches  and  'urpmi blah ' for installs.
<OOD> if you use aptitude, it'll remove everything
<Tsed> OOD: Yeah, that's pretty much what I thought, but I see 'apt-get' in a lot of howtos/docs, so I was just wondering if there was a reason for a general preference for apt-get.
<pierreth> Tsed: could you help me selecting my printer?
<intelikey> removing things is my specialty    dpkg works wonders on that.
<OOD> Tsed: im actually not sure about that, but aptitude will remember all dependencies installed with the selected program
<Tsed> pierreth: USB printer, or?
<intelikey> man deborphan
<pierreth> Tsed: i have a usb, the problem is that i have too much choose for my printer model
<Tsed> pierreth: Driver-wise, you mean?
<goop2> anyone know how to install GRUB from a Drake Live CD?
<pierreth> Tsed: i don't know, I am in French
<OOD> goop2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<goop2> haha - howd you know? :P
<moi> ptss
<pierreth> Tsed: i have an HP Deskjey 1220C and there is a lot of driver for this printer
<Tsed> pierreth: Well, could you explain a bit where you're having trouble?
<moi> to nun canal inter
<OOD> goop2: go with the second option
<intelikey> goop2 mount the installations root partition someplace like /mnt     and do  chroot /mnt grub-install /dev/hda       assuming you want it installed in the mbr and that you have hda
<OOD> goop2: how'd i know? i had the same problem and had to fix it myself :P
<goop2> hehe
<pierreth> Tsed: i have a list of driver that i can choose from, should i care to select the best one?
<Tsed> pierreth: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-DeskJet_1220C < According to that page you should look for a hpijs driver.
<archangel_> how do I find out what version kernel I have?
<robotgeek> archangel_: uname -a
<intelikey> uname -r
<pierreth> Tsed: this is what i was going to do
<intelikey> ls /lib/modules/
<OOD> groop2: btw this is only if grub was installed at a certain point and it was removed from the mbr, like by a windows installation for example
<archangel_> which one?
<archangel_> -a or -r?
<intelikey> uname -r
<archangel_> ok
<robotgeek>  the -r gives you version, -a gives you all details :)
<archangel_> ahh
<Tsed> pierreth: That should get you going, methinks.
<ironfroggy> any idea why i would get "request for subsystem 'sftp' failed on channel 0" when i try to use sftp on a known to be good server, which i can ssh to without trouble?
<Tsed> ironfroggy: I assume you mean from konqueror when trying to use the sftp:// kioslave?
<Tsed> (because if so... I'm interested too :p  I've gotten something similar a couple times...)
<goop2> ood: I had it installed, installed windows, TRIED reinstalling it, but when I went to fix BIOS it kept saying "file not found"
<ironfroggy> Tsed: no, im on the command line.
<ironfroggy> im actually trying to use darcs, but it uses sftp which isnt working by itself either.
<Tsed> ironfroggy: Again, somewhat out of curiosity, are you able to sftp to other servers?  (I'm *not* implying that you're trying to connect to a non-good server, just trying to see if our issues may be related)
<pierreth> Tsed: i am unable to install it
<ironfroggy> Tsed: let me try...
<Tsed> pierreth: You're in administrator mode?
<pierreth> Tsed: no, how can i be?
<Tsed> pierreth: On the Printers main window, there should be an "administrator mode" button at the bottom.  I'm assuming you need to be admin to add the new printer.
<ironfroggy> Tsed: yes i can get to other servers ok
<intelikey> run things as root via the sudo command
<pierreth> Tsed: where is the printer window?
<mark_> any way to get a full server list?
<Tsed> ironfroggy: Huh.  That sounds very similar to the issue I was having.  Nearly word for word the same error, same issues...  just with Konq instead of sftp directly.
<Tsed> pierreth: System Settings -> Printers
<ironfroggy> could you use sftp directly?
<Tsed> ironfroggy: I didn't try, unfortunately.  I think I eventually just used the "fish" kioslave.
<Tsed> ironfroggy: However, the sftp issue isn't constant -- it tends to work itself out, refusing to work once in awhile...
<pierreth> Tsed: ok, you hope i don't look like too stupid :-)
<ironfroggy> Tsed: well its constant for me, even between boxes. although, and this is an interesting point, i have successfully used the same server from a non-kubuntu box.
<Tsed> pierreth: Everyone can use some guidance when getting introduced to something new, it's no biggie. ;p
<pierreth> Tsed: it is not working, i have the same error as before
<Tsed> pierreth: What's the error, exactly?
<pierreth> Tsed: it says that i don't have the right do that or the pilote does not exist
<intelikey> is kde set to automaticly logout users after # minutes ?
<intelikey> i mean by default.   i know it can be set.
<ironfroggy> logout or lock?
<Tsed> intelikey: Nope.
<intelikey> ironfroggy logout.   but  i think i see what is happening.
<intelikey> user is unable to login.   prolly no .sessionrc
<ironfroggy> or you are out of harddrive space.
<intelikey> hehhe /dev/null may be out of space  :)
<Tsed> pierreth: Just to clarify, you're going into Admin Mode -> "Add" -> "Add Printer/Class" -> "Local Printer", then the driver database gets built, then you select your printer/driver?
<h3sp4wn>  /dev/null cannot run out of space
<timi> how do i install firefox
<intelikey> h3sp4wn mmm or it's always out of space,,, depends on the perspective i huess
<intelikey> guess
<timi> i downloaded the tarball and extracted, im really new to this
<timi> wht do i do after i create a directory
<pierreth> Tsed: yes, it is exatly what i did
<timi> anybody here
<intelikey> timi you delete all that crap  and use the package manager
<intelikey> !info mozilla-firefox
<ubotu> mozilla-firefox: Transition package for firefox rename. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.4-0ubuntu6.06 (dapper), package size 48 kB, installed size 104 kB
<timi> ok thanks
<robin> or you could use automatix to install firefox
<pierreth> Tsed: the driver is missing, it works when i try to select another one
<Tsed> pierreth: Odd.  You can use the package manager to make sure hpijs is installed, but I don't see why it wouldn't be...
<timi> the package mangager says its already installed but i dont see it
<Tsed> pierreth: Or really, if another driver works, just go for it :p
<pierreth> Tsed: the package manager finds nothing for hpijs
<mark_> hi
<Tsed> (before I suggest this again, is there a better way to refresh the menus other than kbuildsycoca?)
<mark_> so..whats up
<timi> ook im retarded so i open adept
<timi> then i type in firefox and it says already installed
<timi> but its not anywhere for me to open
<OOD> timi: restart kicker
<timi> whats kicker
<OOD> the taskbar
<OOD> go into konsole, type: killall kicker
<OOD> then type kicker
<timi> ah ok
<OOD> and then it should be in the internet category
<timi> nobe
<timi> in adept it just says mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb installed
<timi> i have dled anything just from the cd
<OOD> that's not firefox ;)
<Hawkwind> Open kmenuedit and click save
<Tsed> OOD: for the record, you can do that in a bit more gentle way.  'dcop kicker kicker restart'
<Hawkwind> Then it should appear in the menus under Internet
<timi> alright OO
<intelikey> that's only locales. you need the browser
<timi> ok so how do i do that
<intelikey> timi is there a reason you dont want to use konqueror ?
<timi> yes. its not as good
<OOD> timi: the firefox package is just called firefox
<timi> ok
<timi> so how do i get the actually firefox
<Hawkwind> Or mozilla-firefox.  Either will work
<OOD> Tsed: gentle? :P alright ill keep that in mind
<pierreth> Tsed: it has printed!
<Hawkwind> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Hawkwind> Type that in a terminal :P
<timi> ok
<intelikey> sudo it.
<timi> ok i tried that but it said could not get lock //var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Hawkwind> sudo
<Hawkwind> sudo apt-get install mozille-firefox
<Hawkwind> Just like that
<OOD> timi: you have to close adept
<Hawkwind> OOD: Good catch.  Forgot he had that open :P
<OOD> :P
<timi> hmm i guess apt-get jst doesnt work
<Hawkwind> Yes it does
<intelikey> yes it does.  close adept and prepend sudo.
<timi> if adpet is open willthat conflict
<OOD> yes, close it
<intelikey> yep
<Tsed> pierreth: Great.  I'm still looking around as to why those drivers aren't popping up, but if it works... :)
<pierreth> Tsed: ok, but i only printed something very simple
<intelikey> well i have something out of joint here.  i can't login graphically anymore.   i get a black screen with a cursor and back to kdm...
<timi> ahh so i closed adept and tried no i get "package mozilla-frefox is not available, but is refred to by another pacakge
<thoreauputic_> sudo apt-get install firefox
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install firefox       if it errors your /etc/apt/sources.list needs fixed.
<intelikey> yeah that ^
<Leira> my kdm can start when booting, but i cannnot start it by hand (sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart), /var/log/kdm.log has 2 lines: "Fatal server error:
<Leira> could not open default font 'fixed'"
<timi> same message bout firefox not availabe but refreed to by another package
<Leira> but startx just works find
<timi> it says its replaced by libnss3
<thoreauputic_> timi: your source.list is broken then
<timi> then it says E: package firefox has no installation candidate
<timi> ok
<thoreauputic_> *sources.list
<thoreauputic_> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<timi> alright any idea how i can fix that
<Leira> i have     'FontPath     "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc"' in my xorg.conf
<thoreauputic_> timi: see ubotu above
<timi> alright
<thoreauputic_> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<thoreauputic_> heh - it's the same now apparently
<thoreauputic_> ;-)
<Tsed> !info hpijs
<ubotu> hpijs: HP Linux Printing and Imaging - gs IJS driver (hpijs). In repository main, is optional. Version 2.1.7+0.9.7-4ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 273 kB, installed size 852 kB
<intelikey> thoreauputic_ yeah someone castrated the bot.
<thoreauputic_> intelikey: yeah, I know who :)
<Tsed> pierreth: Huh... you say that package doesn't show up?
<Tsed> pierreth: I mean, it pops up in my searches (try just 'sudo aptitude install hpijs'?)
<intelikey> is it possable to stop linux from reading an scsi drive every 3 seconds ?
<ironfroggy> for example, why doesnt it list eclipse?
<ironfroggy> what are the criteria by which adept_install filters packages that adept would list?
<intelikey> ironfroggy if it's in the repos, adapt should list it.    /etc/apt/sources.list  is the "criteria"by which adept filters packages
<ironfroggy> i know that. thats why i was asking what criteria adept_installer uses, which is obviously different.
<ironfroggy> i mean, i never even use it because it doesnt have anything i actually want to install.
<pepsi> adept just kinda sucks i think :P i tried to use it, but there doesnt appear to be a way to organize the packages other than by listing them all, and be assured that all the packages are listed
<timi> alright i updated the repositories or w/e
<intelikey>  man adept_installer
<intelikey> No manual entry for adept_installer
<intelikey> See 'man 7 undocumented' for help when manual pages are not available.
<intelikey> idk....
<timi> so now do i use adept to install firefox or apt-get it again
<Tsed> Yeah... I adept_installer seems more confusing than helpful at this point. :/
<ironfroggy> pepsi: what do you mean? how could you list them any other way than listing them all, and still be sure "that all the packages are listed"? that seems contradictory.
<pepsi> ironfroggy: i mean categorically
<intelikey> timi   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<ironfroggy> pepsi: type something. there's your catagory.
<intelikey> put that line in a terminal ^
<pepsi> the filters or whatever dont seem to be include all the packages
<pepsi> i dont want to search for something, iw ant t to pick a category and see whats all available
<ironfroggy> pepsi: by what means do you deduce this? any examples? seems to work fine for me.
<pepsi> if i dont know what the package is, searching wont help
<intelikey> pepsi sure it will
<pepsi> heh
<ironfroggy> pepsi: less true than you might think. try typing "game" for example.
<pepsi> show me what category linux-headers-*
<pepsi> is in
<intelikey> pepsi    try   apt-cache search rtf viewer
<timi> hmm. i guess im stuck with konquere. it says the package isnt the following package "libness3" rpelaces it...
<ironfroggy> catagories are overrated.
<intelikey> searching for things you want doesn't just search the package names....
<pepsi> it searches a description that might not have the word you're looking for in it
<pepsi> awesome
<ironfroggy> pepsi: in the same way, catagories are even more limiting. there are lots of words in a description to go by, but only one in a catagory name.
<pepsi> i dunno, synaptic does exactly what i want
<pepsi> so i use that, thats all
<intelikey> pepsi then use synaptic and stop bitchin'
<pepsi> absolutely not
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> s/stop/continue/
<timi> what does it mean when it says "package mozilla-firefox has no installation candidate
<ironfroggy> grr stupid eclipse wants me to install freaking gnome to use it.
<intelikey> timi it means you still havent updated your sources.list of the package database
<ironfroggy> timi: thats a fake package i believe. a transitional thing. just install package firefox.
<intelikey> !info mozilla-firefox
<ubotu> mozilla-firefox: Transition package for firefox rename. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.4-0ubuntu6.06 (dapper), package size 48 kB, installed size 104 kB
<intelikey> it's in the main  repo  even
<timi> ive updated everything
<intelikey> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.4-0ubuntu6.06 (dapper), package size 7725 kB, installed size 22888 kB
<timi> added multiverse repositiories and al that
<Tsed> I think adept has a lot of potential.  Adept_installers interface is nice... I'd kinda like to see that interface applied to adept as a whole.  Think it'd be much more sane to use that way.  *shrug*
<timi> ok do i type that Infot thing in command
<intelikey> that's in main also  ^
<intelikey>  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<intelikey> timi  paste that in your terminal ^
<timi> ok i did
<intelikey> and ?
<timi> it shows a bunch of repositries
<timi> universere and multiverse
<timi> then it syas fetch 1B in 0s
<Tsed> !info eclipse-platform-common
<ubotu> eclipse-platform-common: Eclipse platform without plug-ins to develop any language (common files). In repository universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 35244 kB, installed size 40804 kB
<intelikey> main   by any chance ?
<Tsed> Maybe that'll do it, ironfroggy?
<timi> main?
<timi> it donst say taht anywehre
<timi> it jsut says package firefox isnt avaible but is rferred to by anothe rpackage
<intelikey> <timi> universere and multiverse <---  those are good  but what about  " MAIN "  ?
<timi> no
<timi> it doesnt say man
<intelikey> you have the 'main' repo commented out in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> try again.
<intelikey> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<timi> k
<timi> alright intelikey abunch of stuf comes up
<intelikey> and delete the # in front of the line that says  "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted "
<ironfroggy> Tsed: that is the actual tools not just libraries, right?
<timi> ok just delted the #
<timi> now wht
<intelikey> save and exit
<timi> i dont c save and exit just exit
<timi> is that wht i do
<intelikey> ctrl+o
<Tsed> ironfroggy: I don't have the slightest clue.  I figured if you were on broadband, it would be useful to give a shot at, as it doesn't pull in gnome deps.  Sounds promising, at least.
<timi> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<timi> ok so ctrl o then ijust close it
<intelikey> yep
<timi> alright done
<timi> so now wht
<intelikey>  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<intelikey> that again ^
<intelikey> this time you get firefox.
<timi> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/multiverse Sources
<timi> Fetched 1B in 0s (3B/s)
<timi> Reading package lists... Done
<timi> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<timi> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<intelikey> close adept
<timi> its not open
<intelikey> then close the other terminal window
<timi> i only one open but ill try again
<intelikey> automatic updater is the only other thing....
<intelikey> click the little update icon in the taskbar
<timi> i c
<timi> i checked with that nano thing
<timi> and the #
<timi> is still there
<timi> i cc you offred a file
<timi> how do i accept
<timi> it doesnt show it anywher
<intelikey>  /dcc get blah
<intelikey> blah means you should be able to guess from there.
<timi> sources.list i prsume
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> nick and file name  iirc
<timi> and i type this whre
<timi> in konsole?
<intelikey> no right here
<timi> it saysing unrecognized commaned /dcc
<intelikey> what chat client doesnt' recognize dcc ?????
<timi> sudo /dcc get sources.list
<timi> damn it, i suck at this stuff
<flaccid__> is there any doco/pages on apache2 on ubuntu? i notice it includes differently to normal
<intelikey>  /dcc get intelikey sources.list
<timi> damnt why is it saying /dcc is an unrecongized command
<intelikey> i don't know.   you never even told me what client it was.
<Tsed> sudo /dcc get sources.list < Are you typing that in konsole, or your irc client?
<timi> irc
<timi> im using Konversaton
<timi> sudo /dcc get sources.list
<intelikey> no sudo.
<Tsed> sudo shouldn't be involved
<timi> ok
<timi> so right here in consol i type wht u guys typed minus the sudo
<timi> err Konversation
* intelikey notices the missing nickname
<intelikey>  /dcc get intelikey sources.list
<intelikey> i can't make it any easier for you than that.
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<intelikey> that's the next best bet ^
<timi> alright, thanks but i give up, i dunno whts wrong w/ wht i have but nothing seems to work.
<timi> get intelikey sources.list
<timi> send
<timi> get
<intelikey> yeah try it with out the dcc   just  /get
<intelikey>  /get intelikey sources.list
<timi> i dont get why when i type exactly wht you type it says error get; unknown command, but when u type it shows up
<intelikey> or /d    and hit the tab key to see what pops up
<timi> hey somethingpop upp
<timi> a new tab says ddc status
* intelikey <shrugs/>
<timi> the sources .list is there too
<intelikey> so click it.
<timi> i tried to
<timi> clicked accepte
<timi> connection failure: connection actively refused
<intelikey> there you go
<timi> thanks
<intelikey> YEAYYY !!!   you did it.
* intelikey <claps/>
<timi> im almost there...
<timi> status is still 0 but its recievening
<intelikey> well maybe not.   file size is 679 bites
<timi> it says 0 byts a second
<timi> wht does urs say
<intelikey> #3   SEND   timi        -=*=-.  100.0%     00:000.004573 sources.list
<timi> alright well maybe i recieved it
<intelikey> says you got it.
<intelikey> says it went somewhere  lol
<timi> it showed 0 kb total but now  i got it may be i just apt get again
<intelikey> yes 679 is less than 1k
<timi> sorry 0b
<timi> but just apt get
<flaccid> i followed the server guide to create a virtual host, but get [Sat Jul 22 05:28:48 2006]  [warn]  NameVirtualHost *:0 has no VirtualHosts on reload of apache
<intelikey> no cat that file and see what it is...  0 bites is not right.
<timi> how do i cat it
<intelikey> type cat sources.list
<intelikey> where ever it put it.
<timi> it says no such file
<intelikey> where ever it put it.
<flaccid> they forgot to say take out # NameVirtualHost * when copying the default vhost config in the doco
<intelikey> try one more time.
<timi> its still recievin
<timi> i bet it says 100 perecnt on yours right
<intelikey> yep
<timi> 0 percent here
<intelikey> well we played with that....
<timi> i didnt donwload any firewalls or anything so is there a functon that could be blocking it
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<intelikey> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main universe
<intelikey> there it is.  put that in your sources.list
<timi> ok i put them in the store list by doing...
<intelikey> open an editor  blank page  and paste that in.  save it as sources.list
<timi> for all 4 of the links
<intelikey> edit as needed to make it clean and only four lines each beginning with  deb
<intelikey> yes all four
<timi> now wht do i past in
<timi> it shows an index parent directory and such
<noiesmo> how can i restart my mouse it seems to have disappeared after the screensavers been running
<timi> do i just past in the url
<noiesmo> its ps/2 not usb
<intelikey> "save as"  > sources.list    in "kate"   open kate and paste there.
* intelikey hopes kate is not overwelming
<intelikey> nano   or just any editor
<intelikey> i'd say vim  but i don't even want to start that discussion.
<timi> lol
<timi> i opent he index that you showed me
<admiral_proFTW> intelikey, nah man, Emacs
<timi> then i just save as sources.list
<intelikey> yep
<timi> i go to the second one and try the same thing, and it says overwrite
<timi> which is expected
<intelikey> prolly cant cause you didn't run it as root via sudo....
<intelikey> so save it in your home as sources.list
<timi> so i sudo konqueror or smethng
<timi> cuz the links open in konqueror
<intelikey> don't open the links.....
<intelikey> just copy and paste them in the editor
<timi> oook
<intelikey> editor
<intelikey> editor
<intelikey> editor
<intelikey> editor
<intelikey> editor
<intelikey> editor
* thoreauputic_ larts intelikey for editor spam
<thoreauputic_> ;-)
<intelikey> ty
<intelikey> :)
<thoreauputic_> heh
<intelikey> anything is welcome now
<intelikey> use the big fish on me...
<intelikey> just anything
<timi> ok
<timi> now the links are all 4 the same
<intelikey> not exactly.
* thoreauputic_ whacks intelikey with a 3 metre shark
<intelikey> look closely.
<timi> do i copy everything even before and after the link
* intelikey wipes the shark slime off and blinks... 0.0
<intelikey> timi yes  everything but my nickname
<intelikey> now tatoo that on the inside of your eyelids so you don't loose it.
<timi> haha ok i just did that
<timi> saved as sources.list
<timi> and it sitting on my desktop
<timi> err nvm its not on my desktop
<timi> but its saved
<timi> so now im a good with teh apt-get update && apt-get install firefox
<intelikey> sudo cp sources.list /etc/
<intelikey> then you are.
<intelikey> err
<thoreauputic_> umm sudo cp sources.list /etc/apt/
<intelikey> sudo cp sources.list /etc/apt/
<thoreauputic_> :)
<intelikey> thoreauputic_ yeah.
<intelikey> timi   you see that ^
<intelikey> ?
<timi> yes
<thoreauputic_> from the dir you saved it to
<timi> i just styped save as sources.list
<thoreauputic_> no
<timi> so im guess it just went to the home directory
<thoreauputic_> OK
<thoreauputic_> from your home dir issue the command we gave you
<intelikey> timi lets confirm       in the terminal   do    ls
<timi> yeah its in home
<intelikey> ls
<timi> wht
<intelikey> ls
<timi> Is
<intelikey> that's lower case  LS
<intelikey> in the terminal
<timi> yeah
<timi> yep
<thoreauputic_> intelikey:  ls sources.list would be better ( otherwise he spams his terminal)
<intelikey> thoreauputic_ shouldn't be much in $HOME that standard ls will see
<thoreauputic_> intelikey: heh - you haven't seen my $HOME ;-)
<intelikey> timi you see the file 'sources.list' ?
<timi> yes
<intelikey> ok do this    diff sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey>  diff sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> does it show lots of output ?
<timi> thyping
<intelikey> thyping?
<intelikey> oh typing
<intelikey> heh
<intelikey> i was like   'thy ping' ???
<thoreauputic_> intelikey: that's typing with your leg ( inefficient but interesting)
<timi> yeah
<ironfroggy> so someone told me that installing kmplayer will give me a kpart to play videos embedded in konq. i dont see any such thing tho.
<timi> allotta of stuf
<intelikey> then you aint ready
<thoreauputic_> ironfroggy: there's a kmplayer plugin
<intelikey> back to step 2
<intelikey> sudo cp sources.list /etc/apt/
<ironfroggy> wha?
<intelikey> then the diff command again.
<timi> nothing happens
<intelikey> good
<thoreauputic_> ironfroggy: kmplayer-konq-plugins - KMPlayer plugin for KHTML/Konqueror
<thoreauputic_> ironfroggy: install that
<intelikey> timi diff sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list
<ironfroggy> thought it wasnt actually a plugin.
<intelikey> lots of stuff    or nothing ?
<timi> nothing
<intelikey> good now you are ready
<thoreauputic_> ironfroggy: trust me - it works fine with mplayer/ kmplayer
<timi> alright
<thoreauputic_> ironfroggy: I have it here
<ironfroggy> already have it installed.
<timi> so now i do
<Tsed> Failing that, the mplayer-mozilla plugin should work as well.
<intelikey> sudo apt-get update
<timi> sudo apt-get update
<thoreauputic_> ironfroggy: then check in konq configuration plugins
<ironfroggy> and the mplayer-mozilla plugin isnt working. konq wont recognize it.
<timi> yeah its actually connecting this time
<timi> and a whol ebunch of stuff is going on
<ironfroggy> thoreauputic_: ive looked. but i see nothing out of the ordinary, and no mention of either.
<intelikey> :)
<timi> ok its done
<thoreauputic_> ironfroggy: check in konq configuration - you might need to rescan for plugins
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install firefox
<ironfroggy> thoreauputic_: i have. nothing.
<intelikey> timi you are welcome.
<timi> haha it working
<timi> thanks alot
* intelikey anticipates.
<thoreauputic_> ironfroggy: also some sites require that konq masquerade as firefox or IE
<thoreauputic_> ironfroggy: don't ask why
<timi> and after an hour and a half
<timi> thanks for sticking it throught with me
<timi> i wonder if i will actuallly ever be able to undestand wht i am doing
<intelikey> timi  i hope the lessons learned last a lot longer than the time spent.
<timi> haha hopefull
<intelikey> yes. you will.
<ironfroggy> thoreauputic_: well that isnt the problem because its trying to play the video, so its getting embedded, but konq doesnt have anything to play it with.
<Tsed> ironfroggy: Hrmph.  Konq doesn't list either video plugins here, either... yet they're definitely working. =/
<thoreauputic_> ironfroggy: do you have mplayer installed ?
<timi> ok so everything is totally done
<timi> do i ahve to restart the menu bar or w/e now
<intelikey> timi people that are used to M$ windows  are at a dis-advantage here.  they think they know howto... but in fact they have to first be deprogramed, before they can start learning.  it's like loosing your sight in a sense.
<timi> ahah i c
<intelikey> timi   in the terminal type  firefox
<thoreauputic_> intelikey: very true - the worst Linux beginners are people who think they are windows "power users" ;)
<timi> there she is
<timi> thanks a ton
<intelikey> and on the next reset of x it should be in the menus
<ironfroggy> thoreauputic_: yes its installed and functioning
<intelikey> timi you bet.
<intelikey> and i expect to collect that ton some day.
<intelikey> :)
<timi> haha thanks
<ironfroggy> is there some known reason while local file listsing at the shell are taking so long i mistake them for the ls command locking up entirely?
<intelikey> ironfroggy slow ls ?
<ironfroggy> intelikey: rediculusly slow
<intelikey> only place i've seen that is over ssh and a 'rediculusly slow' connection
<intelikey> or on 5.25 floppy disks
<timi> how do i log this convo so i can remember wht i did
<intelikey> you are not using 5.25's are you ?
<ironfroggy> only seems to be a problem when i have my samba share mounted for a while.
<intelikey> timi i'm not familear with konversation, sorry.
<ironfroggy> also what is odd, is that the mount point for that share isnt showing up in file open dialogs.
<intelikey> i generally don't even use X
<intelikey> ironfroggy ;/
<intelikey> idk   but it's all poinging to a network issue.
<intelikey> samba as a key player in that.
<ironfroggy> yeah but it seems odd that directly listings even outside of the share would be affected.
<intelikey> squid logs ?
<ironfroggy> whazat
<intelikey> not using squid ?
<timi> i figured it out, thanks again intelikey. cya
<intelikey> squid - Internet Object Cache (WWW proxy cache)
<ironfroggy> what affect will that have on samba shares exactly?
<intelikey> ironfroggy ya kinda out of my viable relmn there...   wish i could answer that.   but i can't.
<ironfroggy> if its a continual problem, ill just set something to remount the share periodically.
<intelikey> cron job
<ironfroggy> yeah
<MyDellSys> there is an apps that query bios setup or arch ?
<Healot> dmidecode
<Healot> !info dmidecode
<wolfmanz> is there a way to set the resolution of the login display to be the same as my desktop resolution?
<ubotu> dmidecode: Dump Desktop Management Interface data. In repository main, is standard. Version 2.7-3 (dapper), package size 50 kB, installed size 156 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 knetbsd-i386)
<ironfroggy> are there any licensing issues that would stop someone from packaging things like easyubuntu in an install CD and setting that kind of stuff up by default?
<MyDellSys> hmm dunno I didnt build this livecd
<intelikey> ironfroggy i think i saw a wiki or link on the main page about that  http://ubuntu.com
<MyDellSys> Its been a while I dont have control of this laptop
<intelikey> has the details, i din't bookmark it.
<ironfroggy> just surprised that something like that hasnt gotten more attention. so many people are annoyed at, for example, not being able to play mp3's.
<cpk2> anyway to remove almost all the packages i have except for just the basic kde ones?
<intelikey> cpk2 hehhe  remove almost all    and  except kde   don't fit in the same world.
<cpk2> intelikey: true but i still want to have a windows manager, i suppose i could just use fluxbox or somthing
<intelikey> twm
<cpk2> so any thoughts on removing almost all my packages?
<word> err...does kubuntu or any linux os support ncq?
<cpk2> ncq?
<cpk2> !ncq
<ubotu> I know nothing about ncq - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<wolfmanz> is there a way to set the resolution of the login display to be the same as my desktop resolution?
<cpk2> what is ncq?
<intelikey> vga=791 maybe close     add to /boot/grub/menu.lst   or /etc/lilo.conf
<intelikey> use man blah for more details.
<intelikey> @ wolfmanz  ^
<word> ncq err...something that makes hds go fast
<cpk2> get reiserfs
<word> whats the % speed diff from ext?
<cpk2> i dunno go look at the reiserfs site
<word> not planning on reinstalling any time soon .. so anyone know about NCQ support in kubuntu?
<cpk2> there are some optimization things you can try, go look it up, why do you need your hard drive to be faster than it currently is?
<intelikey> ah just found the kill button on kdm   hehhe  thought there ought to be one....     [console login]  option in the kdm menu   :)
<cpk2> intelikey: you mean sudo invoke-rc.1 kdm stop?
<word> cpk2: it's a feature on newer hard drives that makes it go faster..not sure what it is but the OS has to support it
<intelikey> cpk2 no if i was going to do that i'd just issue  killall kdm
<intelikey> cpk2 but basicly the same.  only users can kill kdm with the console login  feature
<intelikey> handy on this system,  no sudo here.
<intelikey> oh!  what do i need to install for twm to have the debian-menu or any menu list of the X-apps  ?
<intelikey> is it deskmenu maybe ?
<aegeanlinux> Hello Y'all
<Healot> hello aegeanlinux
<aegeanlinux> Hi Healot, how are you?
<MilhousePunkRock> Good morning everyone!
<MilhousePunkRock> How can I find out, if I use lvm?
<MilhousePunkRock> I am following this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491 and there isnt much of a description
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock ps -A x | grep lvm    maybe...
<MilhousePunkRock> I googled that it's "Logical Volume Management", but how likely do I use that without knowing about it?
<MilhousePunkRock> Oh, hey intelikey!
<MilhousePunkRock> It's loaded at boot, but I don't know if I need it
<MilhousePunkRock> I don't think I have a partition setup that needs lvm
<MilhousePunkRock> That's the output of ps -A ... : 5294 pts/2    R+     0:00 grep lvm
<intelikey> hehhe recursive.  you found your self.  :)
<intelikey> antirecursion measures.....   ps -A x | grep lvm | grep -v grep
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> but no if it's not running i'd say you don't use it.
<MilhousePunkRock> That didn't give no feedback at all
<intelikey> daz rite
<Healot> MilhousePunkRock: in KDE, open up the Disk Management control panel
<Healot> or with fdisk -l :)
<intelikey> Healot just a thought but wouldn't tune2fs  also tell ?
<Healot> well, anyway you like it
<MilhousePunkRock> is that an I (India), an l (Lima]  or a | (pipe) ?
<MilhousePunkRock> probably not a pipe
<intelikey> well might be reiser  i guess,   or you may even be able to lmv M$  idk...
<Healot> i just pop up the disk management, bam, i see the lvm partition
<intelikey> L
<MilhousePunkRock> rgr
<intelikey> L as in LIST
<intelikey> gota get this boy thinking *nix  ....
<Healot> Pipe > |
<MilhousePunkRock> I really feel like a noob... Maybe I should have gotten a distribution the _forces_ you to do everthing the hard way ( via shell)
<MilhousePunkRock> OK, so lvm would be listed under system if I had it?
<Healot> MilhousePunkRock: it's cool to feel like a newbie when you are
<MilhousePunkRock> At least I am honest enough to admit it to myself...
<Healot> yeah from the fdisk or tune2fs or mdadm output
<intelikey> L-ong     L-ist     F-orce    I-nteractive    O-ver_write
<intelikey> think  *nix   :)
<intelikey> R-ecursive
<MilhousePunkRock> Three partitions: (Why is it 3 anyway, I dont have a seperate home partition) Linux + Extended + Linux Swap
<MilhousePunkRock> Maybe I have to bite the bullet and buy a book about Linux...
<intelikey> the extended holds the swap
<MilhousePunkRock> Oh yeah, I just see that the latter two are on the same physical blocks...
<MilhousePunkRock> Is that where lvm comes into play?
<intelikey> no that's old school partitioning     primary  extended{swap...possably.others}
<MilhousePunkRock> Let me put the partition table to a pastebin, so you can see it as well...
<intelikey> in DOS is was primary  extended{logical-drive,logical-drive2...}
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock it prolly look a lot like mine.
<MilhousePunkRock> http://pastebin.ca/95716
* intelikey actually has a partition now...
<intelikey> and journalizing fs     wooowhoo  up town now.
<MilhousePunkRock> By the way,  did anyone use that guide to speed up boot I quoted above?
<intelikey> and as for the pastebin  yep same critters.
<_rince_> mrgn
<intelikey> rince
<MilhousePunkRock> So what about the lvm now?
<intelikey> not likely on that.  no.
<MilhousePunkRock> Was it you that told me about the runlevel things yesterday to get rid of wifi-radar yesterday, intelikey?
<MilhousePunkRock> I found that guide which has a graphical frontend for editing the rc* things
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> but don't ask me to repete what i said yestergo    i've slept sense then
<MilhousePunkRock> Finally I can get rid of HP printing and imaging, cups and all that bluetooth crap
<MilhousePunkRock> But there are a few other things in the runlevel not mentioned in the guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<intelikey> heh "yestergo" any time before now.   coined by my daughter at age 14months.
<intelikey> yeah they are always adding crap.
<intelikey> she's on her own now...   doesn't see like it's been that long.
<MilhousePunkRock> OK, done with step II it seems...
<intelikey> seem
<MilhousePunkRock> Next step, commenting out tty4 5 and 6
<MilhousePunkRock> tty sounds like is has something to do with the shell?
<intelikey> in /etc/inittab i suppose ?
<MilhousePunkRock> indeed
<intelikey> yes console login's
<intelikey> you cutting back to only three consoles.... i activate 8  generally
<intelikey> 1,2,3,4,21,22,23,24
<MilhousePunkRock> I wouldn't need more than 3 as a normal end user, right?
<intelikey> and kill X   :)
<intelikey> would not need more than one as an X user
<MilhousePunkRock> It seems "vi" is using an american keyboard map... If I press the key that is supposed to be the # it acts like pg-up
<cpk2> MilhousePunkRock: I'm a normal end user and i use 8 consoles =p
<MilhousePunkRock> but I use the consoles for sudo kate whatever, sometimes I have 2 or 3 open...
<Healot> vi is created by American :)
<MilhousePunkRock> But if you say console login, I am always only logged in once, in fact there is only one user set up here, ME!
<intelikey> i'm not a normal anything  but i have 4 with getty running and 4 with automatic init controlled opening   i.e. waiting on me to use when it boots.
<cpk2> vi oops not ocnsoles, desktops
<cpk2> hehe
<MilhousePunkRock> I have yet to make use of the Linux multiple desktops...
<intelikey> and openvt -fc #
<intelikey> in the GUI MilhousePunkRock ?
<MilhousePunkRock> Huh? What? Who? Me?
<ironfroggy> why do i sometimes get messages from apt-get like "depends on Foo, but it is not going to be installed" i mean, why does it decide not to install it?
<intelikey> <MilhousePunkRock> I have yet to make use of the Linux multiple desktops...<intelikey> in the GUI MilhousePunkRock ?
<intelikey> ironfroggy can't find it.
<MilhousePunkRock> Oh yeah.. I know there is that 1 | 2 _3 | 4 grid on the "taskar"
<MilhousePunkRock> But I always do everything on 1 anyway...
<intelikey> or conflicts with blah    should say why
<word> what's upgrades to new mobos+cpus/hds like in kubuntu?
<MilhousePunkRock> Back to the tty's
<ironfroggy> intelikey: o
<MilhousePunkRock> Is it "safe" to comment out 4 5 and 6?
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock as i said, it's "safe" to comment out all but '1'
<intelikey> and it can be any one. as long as it respawns in 1-5
<Healot> since ubuntu/debian only uses 0,1,2,6
<MilhousePunkRock> Never used vi before, do I have to do something so I can edit stuff, or is it a changed keymap that makes my # not work
<Healot> wait don't comment out runlevel 6
<intelikey> 4:12345:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty4    <-- example
<Healot> 0,1,2,6 :)
<MilhousePunkRock> If the latter, where is the # on a US keyboard?
<intelikey> Healot tty's not runlevels
<intelikey> and yes i know you can comment out runlevels also in that file
<Healot> i mean the run levels
<intelikey> or add them.    i've done both.
<MilhousePunkRock> Runlevels I did with the graphical tool, I felt safer with it... It was "sysv-rc-conf"
<intelikey> i've setup inittab to have only 2 runlevels 0,1  which was multiuser 0 and reboot 1     and as many as 13 runlevels...
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock no you remove the entire runlevel or add new ones in the inittab file... it the upper section
<intelikey> l1:1:wait:/etc/init.d/rc 1
<intelikey> l2:2:wait:/etc/init.d/rc 2
<intelikey> runlevel ^
<MilhousePunkRock> I only want to quote out the tty's in the inittab, I am sticking to that guide very closely...
<intelikey> 1:12345:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty1
<intelikey> ^ tty's
<MilhousePunkRock> vi wont let me edit anything... Is it only a viewer?
<intelikey> nope   hit [insert] 
<MilhousePunkRock> So the "slimmest" set-up would be to only leave one tty?
<intelikey> yep
<Healot> MilhousePunkRock: you're not having RAM size less then 128MB right?
<MilhousePunkRock> and I can still open several consoles at a time than?
<intelikey> but like i said.   1:12345:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty1 < that,  not this > 1:2:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty1
<MilhousePunkRock> I have 256 MB on this machine, sadly enough
<intelikey> man openvt
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock you are going to be in the GUI, right ?    gui is not affected by that at all.
<intelikey> with 250m  i would never use swap
<MilhousePunkRock> How do I quit vi _with_ saving?
<intelikey> :)
<thoreauputic> MilhousePunkRock: :!wq
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock escape key first.
<intelikey> else you just type that in the file.
<thoreauputic> right
<intelikey> thoreauputic i put him in ins mode
<thoreauputic> ah
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey, stop talking geek with me... ;-)
<intelikey> [esc]  ;wq
<thoreauputic> ed! ed is the editor! man ed! ed, man!
<MilhousePunkRock> Why read man pages if nice ppl here on the IRC help me... :-P
<intelikey> that's why the *buntu team put nano as the default cli editor      at least they did one thing right.
<thoreauputic> heh - that was a reference to a famous joke :) Only masochists use "ed"
* intelikey points out that thoreauputic broke the sielence....  
<intelikey> i was waiting for the begging....
<MilhousePunkRock> I still did not manage to quit vi with saving...
<intelikey> prolly not running as root
<thoreauputic> http://www.boinc.ch/~thoreauputic/edistheeditor.txt
<MilhousePunkRock> sudo vi /etc/inittab
* intelikey uses sed and echo to edit files....
<MilhousePunkRock> I already figures that I need to be su whenever I want to edit something with messes with the system
<intelikey> yup
<intelikey> so did you hit the escape key in vi ?
<MilhousePunkRock> yes
<intelikey> then the :
<MilhousePunkRock> no
<intelikey> ?
<MilhousePunkRock> lol that was what the :wq was about... sorry... it's still early and I was playing till 2 am
<intelikey> escape  then  :   puts you back in 'command' mode in vi   where you can execute commands
<intelikey> like [esc]  : help [enter] 
<intelikey> or  [esc]  :!wq
<intelikey> exec force write quit
<MilhousePunkRock> That's done...
<MilhousePunkRock> I am going to reboot now and see if there is a difference...
<intelikey> and that's about the extent of my vi knowledge ,   i use it when i absolutely have too.
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock wait
<intelikey> learn this command first.
<MilhousePunkRock> sudo reboot now?
<intelikey> at the grub prompt   you can hit [esc]   and then select the kernel line you would boot and hit  E   that lets you edit the startup command.      init=/bin/bash   is the emergency access incase you hosed the system.
<intelikey> you should never need it.  but with playing around in init  you might.
* MilhousePunkRock has to search for the notebook on his really messy desk...
<MilhousePunkRock> The one made from paper that is, not the beautiful black IBM baby...
<intelikey> it    [esc]   E  then add init=/bin/bash   then [enter]  and boot.    only use that if it kernel panics
<intelikey> hot it ?
<MilhousePunkRock> got that written down, thanks..
<intelikey> got it that is.
<intelikey> ok
<intelikey> luck
<MilhousePunkRock> thx
<MilhousePunkRock> BRB
* intelikey didn't mention that / would be ro     hehhe
<intelikey> it was more of an insurance policy than a cure i guess...
* MilhousePunkRock is back
<intelikey> jan youre back!
<MilhousePunkRock> Indeed..
<MilhousePunkRock> Booting did not really feel faster though
<MilhousePunkRock> But it was to fast for the wireless the first time, so I upped the preup sleep to 2
<intelikey> it's the loading of kde that eates the time.
<MilhousePunkRock> Next step, renaming the rc* files I don't need anymore
<MilhousePunkRock> the time before KDE is longer than the time in KDE though
<intelikey> but it's loading xorg and kde long before you are seeing the splash screens
<MilhousePunkRock> KDE probably wasn't the smartest choice for a 256 MB system...
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock i have ran kde on 64m
<intelikey> with no swap
<MilhousePunkRock> Does anyone watch "Alias" by the way?
<intelikey> alias edit='mc -e'
<intelikey> :)
<MilhousePunkRock> I only ended up with Kubuntu 'cause it was the only Distro where the WLAN worked on the LiveCD
<MilhousePunkRock> I am talking about the TV series... I just figured they use Linux there to make the computer look really geeky...
<Lynoure> Is there anything like glabels but for kde? kbarcode seems quite buggy
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: ahhhh....
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: new version of that seems to work better.
<Hobbsee> *that's* what i was going to do.
<intelikey> barcode - Creates barcodes in .ps format
<intelikey> kbarcode - A KDE Barcode Creation And Printing Application
<intelikey> libpostscriptbarcode - A barcode generator written entirely in PostScript
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: I'm using (or tryint to as changing font size does not seem to work) kbarcode 1.8.0
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: that the one?  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kbarcode/+bugs
<Lynoure> intelikey: only one of those is glabels -like, and that's the one I said seems buggy (I do apt-cache search before asking...)
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: no, different bug... maybe I should file it.
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: can you wait about 40 mins?
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: sure :)
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: well, actually, grab the edgy source, build it for dapper, and see if it's buildable and installable.  if it is, i'll request a backport.
<intelikey> Lynoure i've never used any of them.  only did a quick scan of the repos.
* Hobbsee looks at the deps
<Hobbsee> !info debhelper dapper
<ubotu> debhelper: helper programs for debian/rules. In repository main, is optional. Version 5.0.7ubuntu13 (dapper), package size 493 kB, installed size 1236 kB
<intelikey> anyone can guess why i don't have any applications menus in twm or bb ?
<Hobbsee> yeah lovely.  Lynoure, that should build just fine.
<flaccid__> anybody know how to make files open in current session for kdevelop?
<intelikey> in fact the menu consists of xterm restart and exit
<MilhousePunkRock> Talking about deps reminds me that I have a slight problem with them too...
<MilhousePunkRock> Not deps, repos...
<MilhousePunkRock> I added on there so I could grab the newest version of KDE
<intelikey> hmmmm  tty23 [root#~]  update-menus
<intelikey> update-menus[6708] : Script /etc/menu-methods/menu-xdg returned error status 1.
<intelikey> loads of errors just like that ^
<MilhousePunkRock> But it seems I didnt add the certificate or something alike for that
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: I'm not in the state of mind for experimenting much right now, but maybe at some point during the weekend. Thanks for the hint.
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: backports are screwed, atm, i think.    but that package should definetly build.
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: i'll have a package in a while - but i'm going out first, so...
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: Take your time :)
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: and being the one that did the merge - you shouldnt have a problem with the edgy version, if you use dpkg-source -x foo.dsc && debuild
<intelikey> nobody ?
<Hobbsee> wow, lots of updates for dapper.
<MilhousePunkRock> http://pastebin.ca/95761
<intelikey> yeah  lots
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: it's configuring now.
<MilhousePunkRock> Was that me not adding the key or is it a problem with the repo?
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: likely not adding the key, or it not reading, or something
<MilhousePunkRock> How can I add the key then?
<intelikey> looks like the repo is not automaticly sending/updating the gpg key, to me.  but i'm not german
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: sudo apt-key add key.gpg
<intelikey> yes dl and manually add the key.
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: want me to email the debs to you?  what's your email?
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: or send me an email from your email address, so i dont los eit :P
* Hobbsee is really gone.
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: oh yay, it's done.
<MilhousePunkRock> If I only knew where to find the key...
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: send me your email and your architecture - to hobbsee@kubuntu.org
* Hobbsee is going to sign out.
<intelikey> gooday hobbsee
<intelikey> eeek  kde is a blank screen with a cursor.   no menu no kicker.... no nothing.
<MilhousePunkRock> Looks like you are the one who needs help now, intelikey, huh?
<intelikey> i haven't killed the thing yet....  but i'm still clubing it.....
<intelikey> :)
<MilhousePunkRock> lol
<MilhousePunkRock> Does anyone agree that ark sucks?
<Healot> nay from me...
* MilhousePunkRock is gonna replace it with 7zip now
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock it'll take time... but you'll see the thinking in tar/gzip/bzip2
<MilhousePunkRock> 7zip can do those as well
<MilhousePunkRock> One thing I really miss from Windows...
<intelikey> what's that ?
<Healot> it's not in the popularity-contest top list
<MilhousePunkRock> Is that most times Linux does not add icons to the K-Menu when I install something...
<MilhousePunkRock> I grew up with GUI point and click, that's hard to overcome...
<MilhousePunkRock> Oh dear, I have the suspicion the 7zip I just installed is for the command line only...
<intelikey> hehhe
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> :)
<MilhousePunkRock> 7-Zip works in Windows 98/ME/NT/2000/XP. There is port of command line version for Linux/Unix.
<MilhousePunkRock> Damn...
<Healot> you just read that?
<MilhousePunkRock> next step: sudo apt-get uninstall 7zip
<MilhousePunkRock> if that is the proper command
<MilhousePunkRock> It's remove, isnt it
<Healot> "remove"
<MilhousePunkRock> Looks like I can use rar with ark as well... Just got unrar
<FrEdAtTaCk> hello I have a install problem with kubuntu, the live cd doesn't find my hard drive
<MilhousePunkRock> It needs to be mounted, FrEdAtTaCk
<FrEdAtTaCk> it a new hard disk
<FrEdAtTaCk> for a new installation
<FrEdAtTaCk> I want only kubuntu on these computer
<noiesmo> FrEdAtTaCk, is it formated or brand new
<FrEdAtTaCk> so I have try brand new, I have try with formating on ext3 in partitions with partition magic , always not found
<MilhousePunkRock> AFAIK it's not mounted by default on the LiveCD, but the Installation will recognise it
<FrEdAtTaCk> when I start with the live cd , and start qtparted doesn't recognize the hard drive
<FrEdAtTaCk> when I try to install kubuntu , on the partition screen it fails
<FrEdAtTaCk> I have also try the alternate cd but the same problem
<FrEdAtTaCk> I think the serial ata controller is doesn't recognize, but how can I load an other serial ata driver ?
<FrEdAtTaCk> MilhousePunkRock,  thats my problem, the installation fails on partitioning screen
<Lynoure> hmm
<theresa> hey!
<Skaman_> hi everybody
<MilhousePunkRock> I'm a noob, FrEdAtTaCk, I'm afraid I can't help you...
<FrEdAtTaCk> okay np
<FrEdAtTaCk> anyone else ?
<theresa> whats your problem fredattack?
<FrEdAtTaCk> wel I can't install kubuntu because my hard drive is not recognize
<FrEdAtTaCk> the installer freeze on the partitioning screen
<theresa> ahhhh! common problem!
<intelikey> ha MilhousePunkRock i have menus again....  :)
<theresa> you need to try the text-based installation!
<theresa> do you have these shipit cds?
<FrEdAtTaCk> I have tried
<FrEdAtTaCk> also the same
<intelikey> don't force it...  just use a bigger hammer to presuide it to move.
<FrEdAtTaCk> yes , I have tried with : chipit cd's off : 64 bit amd, 32 bit, and then the downloaded alternate version
<theresa> download the latest iso from the kubuntu website!
<FrEdAtTaCk> the alternate cd was the latest
<FrEdAtTaCk> i think
<theresa> you can use these shipit cds for frisbee if you want....or just chuck them into your bin!
<theresa> you need indeed the alternate cd!!! get this version
<FrEdAtTaCk> I am a hardware reseller, and I give my clients (k)ubuntu cd's
<FrEdAtTaCk> but the alternate cd has the same problem
<theresa> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/6.06/kubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso
<Skaman_> FrEdAtTaCk: what happens?
<Skaman_> i had a problem with partitioning
<Skaman_> maybe is the same
<theresa> i had EXACTLY the same problem with the shipit cds, but then i downloaded the above version and it worked fine....and i installed it on 2 hdd's...so it worked twice for me :D
<MistaED> fredattack: do you know what chipset the SATA controller is? or what chipset the board is, like via/nvidia/ati/sis/etc.?
<FrEdAtTaCk> yes via vt8237a south bridge
<MistaED> i'm guessing it would use the sata_via module
<FrEdAtTaCk> Skaman_,  the alternate amd 64  cd also freez on partitioning, it doesn't recognize my hard drive
<FrEdAtTaCk> theresa,  i have downloaded the amd64 version alternate cd , It would be the same
<MistaED> hmm, i guess you could try a "modprobe sata_via" in another terminal with the alternative cd before getting to the partitioner (ctrl+alt+F2 to get to a busybox terminal)
<slow-motion> hallo
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello slow-motion
<FrEdAtTaCk> ah OK MistaED  I go try it
<slow-motion> hi MilhousePunkRock
<MistaED> fredattack: i'll see if that module needs anything after it for that chipset
<theresa> ok, i'm sorry, fredattack i haven't tried the amd64 version, as i'm not on a amd64 pc
<FrEdAtTaCk> but that should be also the latest version
<theresa> anyone here using kontact/kmail as there email client?
<MistaED> fredattack: looked on a mandrake forum, apparently someone tried the noapic flag when you boot the cd and they had a flawless install after that, they had the exact same problem with the vt8237
<evilmegaman> Hi I am trying to get Maple Story to work through wine, does anyone have any solutions to that?
<omeow> How can I see a list of stuff I recently installed?
<intelikey> recent.... idk.   but  dpkg -l | grep '^ii' | less   will give you the whole list.
<intelikey> omeow it kinda depends on the frontend you used to install it, as to whether or not it's even possable to see the 'recently' installed packages.
<omeow> I think I used adept.
<omeow> But it's a test version, so not everything works there.
<Lynoure> Why is there so much python stuff as dependancies for kubuntu-desktop? Are most of those actually required for some basic kde functions?
<intelikey> Lynoure cause python is the language of the month and kubuntu is the distro of the month,  so it stands to reason....
<intelikey> Lynoure better question might be 'why does python depend on perl' ?
<abattoir> Lynoure: stuff like guidance the 'System Settings' thing depend on python
<abattoir> Lynoure: and the (k)ubuntu teams have a soft corner for the language :)
<Lynoure> abattoir: there is no separate package for that? Hmm, I hope I didn't break it. (But oh well, I'd know how to fix it)
<abattoir> so, lots of (k)ubuntu specific things, like the Live CD installer for eg. are written in python
<abattoir> Lynoure: even if you broke guidance, you could always use 'kcontrol'
<intelikey> a quick   cd /usr/bin ;file * | grep python      would tell that story very well
<Healot> and the bugs show that it does use Python :)
<intelikey> hehhe
<intelikey> lol
<Lynoure> abattoir: Actually, I don't even know which one (if either) System Settings uses...
<theresa> anyone here using kontact/kmail as there email client?
<hari> yes
<intelikey> i was looking at an init script eariler and the comment looked like a 3 year old typed it.  spelling and grammar were both worse than mine.....
<hari> hmmm
<abattoir> Lynoure: what do you mean? you mean which python packages?
<arso> hmm
<arso> amarok aint loading up
<arso> i get the loading screen
<arso> then nothing
<arso> a few other apps to
<arso> i restarted,but sitll
<abattoir> arso: played around w/ the settings?
<intelikey> what's causing this ?  "error opening security policy file /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<arso> abattoir:  no
<arso> abattoir:  even a game, frozen bubble aint loading
<Lynoure> abattoir: No, I'm not sure if Guidance is something I use... Never seen anything directly with that name. But oh well.
<arso> abattoir:  could it be coz i installed a lot of new apps lately
<arso> media players
<abattoir> Lynoure: as i said its called 'System Settings'.... is right there in the Kmenu
<yogi> i need help
<abattoir> arso:  could be...
<yogi> i cant use my amarok
<arso> u too
<arso> me too, i cant use amarok
<intelikey> could be
<abattoir> yogi: join the club :)
<arso> should i reinstal?
<LVADER> abattoir: can u guide me on how to use amarok?
<Lynoure> abattoir: ok, on surface level those seem to work fine still, despite >100M of removed pythonage.
<LVADER> i cant play mp3 from my thumbdrive
<abattoir> Lynoure: as i said, even if that fails, you have KControl, the original kde things
<abattoir> LVADER: you copied from the filebrowser?
<abattoir> Lynoure: so, shouldnt be a problem :)
<abattoir> arso: might help...
<Lynoure> abattoir: hmm, sorry to ask stupid questions, but where are those, if Guidance stuff is under System Settings?
<LVADER> yes
<abattoir> arso: you can also try removing the amarok settings file, if you dont mind losing some settings
<abattoir> Lynoure: you mean where in the system they are installed?
<abattoir> Lynoure: afaik, guidance *is* 'System Settings'
<arso> abattoir:  how do iremove them
<Lynoure> abattoir: found them
<abattoir> arso: ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc
<Lynoure> abattoir: ok, I'm so cli-happy that I still get all confused about those graphical tools
<abattoir> LVADER: what is in the path? media:/sda1 or something ?
<abattoir> Lynoure: heh, that's good then :)
<arso> wtf, when i click any mouse button it comes right click
<LVADER> its /media/sdb1
<arso> abattoir:  do i delete that file?
<abattoir> arso: back it up first and then delete it
<abattoir> amarok would recreate it at startup
<arso> oh ok
<arso> sure thing
<hari> hmmm
<arso> access denied when i paste
<Netcad> i have edit with the command crontab -e. how do i save it and exit=?
<LVADER> umm...i have copied it onto my desktop
<arso> umm wats the command for any user? "chown cd amarok/  or something
<arso> ok got it
<arso> sudo chown -R <user>
<arso> ok i backed it up and deleted it
<arso> and amarok is now loading
<hari> :)
<abattoir> arso: cool :)
<arso> ok still doesnt work :S :(
<abattoir> LVADER: now it works ?
<abattoir> arso: ugh.... any error?
<arso> nope
<arso> just keeps loading
<arso> and then load screen goes, and amarok dont load up
<tadas> hi guys
<abattoir> arso: run it from the command line... look for errors
<tadas> is there any way to count ls results?
<arso> same thing
<arso> i tried command line too
<hari> i have almost the same problem with "totem"
<abattoir> arso:  any errors that you noticed?
<arso> it doesnt give any
<arso> should i try from konsole?
<abattoir> ugh... i thought you did that...
<arso> ok i got errors
<arso> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<arso> i';l give u al ink
<hari> !
<ubotu> I know nothing about ! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<arso> lol
<hari> hmmm
<hari> :)
<arso> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18587
<arso> here
<hari> i am a newbie just testing
<arso> lol ok
<hari> :)
<arso> abattoir:  u there?
<arso> hari:  :)
<abattoir> arso: ok, ping me, will get my attention :)
<arso> heh k
<arso> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18587
<abattoir> arso: that's just normal stuff
<abattoir> arso: anything after that?
<arso> nope
<arso> error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: can                                                                                 not open shared object file: No such file or directory
<arso> this is normal too?
<abattoir> arso: weird... hmmm havent seen that one...
<abattoir> you have all those fancy visualizers installed?
<arso> lol last line
<arso> not really
<arso> but that libGL.so.1 sounds familiar
<hari> no ithink that line's not normal
<arso> yesterday some ppl were helping me fix my ati drivers
<arso> and replaces some files and stuff
<hari> that doesnt come up when i run amarok
<arso> ya mine's messedup, it aint running :P
<hari> ok :)
<arso> and i remeber they were replacing libGL,so.1 or something, could it be they messed it up ?
<abattoir> arso: so nothing else? o/p i mean
<arso> o/p? :P , newbit
<arso> newbie*
<abattoir> arso: latest version of amarok?
<arso> umm, the one that came with kubuntu, i installed it about 25days ago
<abattoir> arso: there is a newer version 1.4.1 try installing that
<arso> ok
<abattoir> go to kubuntu.org
<abattoir> you'll find instructions there
<arso> can i use synaptic or adept
<abattoir> arso: whichever you like/are comfortable w/
<arso> ok
<arso> btw , i have 2 games, foobilliard and frozen bubble same thing happens to them too
<arso> loading, then nothing
<abattoir> arso: well, if it is a graphics problem, then i understand the games not working... but amarok?
<abattoir> but otoh, you also have the openGL error dont you
<Ace2005> Hi all
<abattoir> what exactly did you do w/ your video card? did you achieve what you wanted to do?
<arso> no
<arso> after 30 misn of trying
<arso> they guy said "g2g, bye"
<Ace2005> bye
<abattoir> arso: then it could be a misconfigured graphics card causing the issues?
<arso> lol
<arso> yes i think sop
<abattoir> because the only use i can think of is for the visualisers which amarok uses
<arso> i asked them to help becoz videos were gay quality compared to windows
<arso> so they set out to fix my drivers and stuff
<abattoir> so maybe they need OpenGL... with which...
<arso> and apparently did more damage
<abattoir> arso: easy on the words.... :P
<arso> hehe :p
<Ace2005> Is it ok to install to reiser4?
<abattoir> Ace2005: yes, perfectly ok
<Ace2005> hi abattoir its me, from yesterday, i was trying to install on xfs
<arso> so abattoir u know how to get openGL  , if thats wat i need
<arso> libGL is opengl?
<abattoir> Ace2005: oh, hehe, if you'd have introduced yourself earlier, i'd have been more polite :P
<abattoir> Ace2005: actually which guy, i remember helping around 3~4 guys w/ the same issue... :P
<abattoir> arso: sorry, i have no clue
<arso> lol
<arso> okay
<Ace2005> abattoir: well i was called ubuntu and before that i was ubuntu__
<Ace2005> lol
<abattoir> Ace2005: you the one w/ ext3 /boot partition
<abattoir> ??
<Ace2005> yea
<abattoir> Ace2005: heh, that's being even more vague
<abattoir> oh, ok
<abattoir> so what happened?
<arso> so i am pretty much screwed :P
<abattoir> arso:  who was the person who helped you?
<Ace2005> abattoir: and you said to format it as reiser but now the installer is trying to format it as ext3 even though the reformat option is not ticked
<abattoir> come back later... your usual time ( ;) )
<arso> abattoir:  umm darkwizzard and djdarkman
<abattoir> i'm sure they'll be a lot more ppl who canhelp you :)
<arso> abattoir:  i am always on :P
<hari> hmmm
<abattoir> Ace2005: really? that shouldnt happen
<hari> :)
<abattoir> Ace2005: are you sure ?
<Ace2005> yea i'm sure
<abattoir> hari: are you a bot? ;)
<arso> llol
<hari> no :)
<arso> prove it?
<arso> kaffeine works fine
<arso> !opengl
<ubotu> I know nothing about opengl - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<hari> lets try turing test ;)
<arso> !libGL
<ubotu> I know nothing about libGL - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<arso> !gl
<ubotu> I know nothing about gl - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<abattoir> Ace2005: what gives you the idea that it is formatting as ext3?
<abattoir> hari: nah, you passed already :P
<hari> :)
<abattoir> hari: you are a bot :), that's how bots answer to such questions :)
<Ace2005> abattoir: at the last screen before you confirm it shows that /home and / are being formatted but only /home needs to be formatted
<hari> lol
<hari> arso, maybe you can try installing that new version of amarok
<hari> maybe it will fix the problem
<Ace2005> abattoir: i ran sudo mkreiser4 /dev/hda5
<hari> maybe i am the first bot to pass turing test 100% :)
<abattoir> Ace2005: both are formatted as reiserfs?
<Ace2005> abattoir: /home is ext3 and / is reiser
<abattoir> Ace2005: and what does the installer say? in the last step ?
<Ace2005> abattoir: let me restart it
<abattoir> Ace2005: make sure both are unticked(for formatting)
<abattoir> Ace2005: and make sure the mt. points are right
<arso> hari:  umm prove ur botness tarudoe
<Ace2005> abattoir: the partitioning bit shows it as unknown
<abattoir> Ace2005: if you already partitioned in the cmd line, ignore the partitioning bit
<abattoir> go to the confirmation screen
<arso> OMGOMGOMGOMG
<arso> i removed
<abattoir> where it lists which partitions are being formatted...
<arso> openGL
<arso> it removed
<arso> ALL my media players
<abattoir> arso: work?
<arso> IT REMOVED ALLLL MY PLAYERS!!
<arso> including amarok
<arso> :(
<abattoir> arso: hehe, maybe when you boot up next time... there might be nothing to boot into...
<hari> lol
<arso> .. dont scare me
<abattoir> arso: i asked you to be patient till those guys came
<hari> he he he
<arso> oh god i n eed to instal all again
<arso> vl
<arso> lol
<hari> yes he did say that
<abattoir> arso: anyway, the fun w/ linux is screwing around with it
<arso> hari:  st fu bot
<arso> lol
<arso> i just wanted to play a song :( 1 hour ago
<hari> :)
<arso> hari:  silence
<hari> ok
<arso> ok i reinstalled openGL
<Ace2005> abattoir: The following partitions are going to be formatted: partition #5 of /dev/hda as ext3, partition #5 of /dev/hdb as ext3
<abattoir> arso: ok, now try installing the latest ver. of amarok
<arso> and now installing amarok
<arso> lets see
<arso> ok
<arso> i am
<arso> adept only has latest versions right?
<abattoir> Ace2005: when did you do the partitioning?
<abattoir> arso: no.
<arso> oh
<arso> well i dont know wat version its instlling
<arso> 3.9?
<abattoir> Ace2005: did you reboot after that ?
<arso> is that a version?> its in the filename
<abattoir> arso: latest is 1.4.1
<abattoir> arso:  check out kubuntu.org
<arso> guessss not
<arso> oh
<arso> its 1.3.9
<Ace2005> abattoir: yesterday, i did it in qtparted, then i rebooted and installed windows in hda1 and now i'm installing kubuntu
<arso> i'll just upadate thru the kubuntu.org
<Ace2005> abattoir: no reboot after formatting the partition as reiser4
<abattoir> Ace2005: oh ok... but then when did you do the reiser thing?
<abattoir> Ace2005: then you'd need to reboot
<hari> arso, if you are doing it from adept manager then you can get the details by clicking on the small arrow on the left side
<Ace2005> abattoir: while i was talking to you
<abattoir> Ace2005: but run cfdisk first
<arso> hari:  thank u, useless
<Ace2005> abattoir: ok i'll reboot
<abattoir> Ace2005: ok, rucn 'sudo cfdisk' first
<abattoir> Ace2005: do that before you reboot
<Ace2005> abattoir: FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive Press any key to exit cfdisk
<abattoir> Ace2005: ok exit it
<abattoir> Ace2005: quit the installer
<abattoir> Ace2005: unmount all your harddisk partitions
<Ace2005> still the same error
<hari> ok everyone i am leaving, bye :)
<arso> when the instal finishes i'll reboot and see if it will
<Ace2005> bye hari
<abattoir> Ace2005: unmounted the disk fully ? sure?
<Ace2005> well according to kde in system:/ they aren't even fstab and it couldn't mount then
<Ace2005> them*
<abattoir> Ace2005: the installer mounts them...
<Ace2005> abattoir: where?
<jihi> hi
<abattoir> Ace2005: ok, i say this because the partition table needs to be written to disk
<Ace2005> abattoir: the partition table hasn't changed, just the file system in hda5
<arso> jihi:  hi
<abattoir> Ace2005: afaik, you need to update it....
<jihi> has anybody a working xorg.conf for gforce 440go  ?
<abattoir> Ace2005: you can try continuing installation if you want... but if the installer crashes... dont ask me
<Ace2005> abattoir: so i restart and then it'll show its reiserfs?
<abattoir> Ace2005: restart the computer? please do that if you can... but it'd be good if you can run cfdisk before that
<Ace2005> abattoir: still gives the same error
<abattoir> Ace2005: hmmm i still think the drive is mounted... ok, anyways restart
<rascal999> I am trying to edit a file in the /etc/ folder but I don't have permission?
<Ace2005> abattoir: whats the alternative install disk? does that have the old type installer?
<abattoir> Ace2005: yes it does
<Ace2005> abattoir: is that the only difference?
<abattoir> Ace2005: it also is less bug-infested
<abattoir> Ace2005: supports reiserfs too
<Ace2005> abattoir: thanks, i'll download that and try it
<Ace2005> abattoir: thanks for all the help, bye
<abattoir> Ace2005: if you can get that, and are ok w/ the text-based installation, i'll recommend that
<abattoir> Ace2005: bye :)
<Ace2005> bye all
<arso> bye
<abattoir> arso: got the latest version yet?
<arso> damn still 31% :S
<abattoir> arso: anyway i am not very confident that it'd work
<abattoir> arso: i'm pretty much sure graphics is the problem
<abattoir> arso: wait for those guys to come up... and finish the process
<arso> if i find them
<arso> anyways there are a few pros usually around later
<abattoir> arso: exactly :)
<arso> gatekeepe and stuf
<abattoir> arso:  your best chums :)
<FrEdAtTaCk> hello kubuntu users
<arso> hehe
<arso> hell fre.blabla
<arso> hello*
<FrEdAtTaCk> I can't install kubuntu because my hard drive is nog recognize
<tiny> HI I need some help about wine : is somebody able to help me ?
<arso> u sure its plugged in right?
<abattoir> heh
<Healot> hello FrEdAtTaCk the kubuntuans
<arso> tiny:  did u try the wine channel?      abattoir IS THERE a wine channel?
<abattoir> yes, of course
<abattoir> #wine
<FrEdAtTaCk> I have a VT8237A sata controller in these pc
<abattoir> or #winehq
<tiny> thanks I don't know there is a wine channel. I go now.
<arso> ok good
<arso> FrEdAtTaCk: are u dual booting with windows or mac?
<Philip5> arso: how is it going?
<FrEdAtTaCk> I have tried with kubuntu 6.06  64-bit, 32-bit and the alternate version , always freeze it on partitioning
<arso> yay
<arso> phili is here!
<Philip5> arso: hehe
<FrEdAtTaCk> arso, no only kubuntu
<arso> its going bad  :(
<FrEdAtTaCk> I have also tried with manualy load the sata_via module , always some problem
<arso> FrEdAtTaCk:  oh so u didnt try this harddisk out yet, so it could be not plugged in
<arso> hmm
<Philip5> arso: oh? how come?
<arso> Philip5:  i am having problems with the graphics,were u there yesterday? when darkwizzard was helping me?
<FrEdAtTaCk> yes arso , I also partitioning the hard drive with partition magic
<Philip5> arso: i wasn't
<arso> Philip5:  oh , i complained to someone that my video quality was gay, comapred to windows.
<arso> Philip5:  so they started doing some weird stuff , trying to fix my driver, or see if it exists (ati radeon series200)
<FrEdAtTaCk> arso have you installed the video driver ?
<arso> and now , i noticed all programs that use graphics (games, amarok not loading (visualisations)
<arso> i think so
<arso> FrEdAtTaCk: sorry, i aint no expert, cant help u with the partitioning,u tried qtparted tho?
<nancy1> hi everyone,,
<Philip5> arso: oh, well i use nvidia so i'm not exactly sure of ati parameters
<arso> nancy1:  welcome
<arso> oh
<arso> damn, everyones on nvidia :(
<FrEdAtTaCk> yes, qtparted doesn't also recognize the hdd
<nancy1> I have a X problem this morning,, can anyone help me,,
<nancy1> X start only for few second an send mem to command line
<Philip5> arso: have you read the howto?
<arso> which howto? :P kubuntu,org?
<arso> thing is, it was fine, untill those guys were helping me
<nancy1> when I put in startx it tells me that it is already in fonction,, how can I resolve this problem,, x starts normally when I boot in recovery,,
<arso> wtf, system settings aint loading up
<arso> Service '/usr/share/applications/kde/KControl.desktop' is malformatted"         oh god
<nancy1> Thx for the welcome arso
<arso> lol, sorry i am of no help, a newb myself
<Philip5> nancy1: any other problem while at the kdm login?
<arso> Philip5:  Service '/usr/share/applications/kde/KControl.desktop' is malformatted     .. sounds serious
<Philip5> arso: yes, very,,, now you have to reformat everything and do a reinstall... ;)
<arso> yay
<arso> ............O M G
<Philip5> arso: na
<arso> lol? u were joking? i hope
<Philip5> arso: of course
<Philip5> :)
<arso> phew! dont scare me like that :P
<nancy1> in recovery no,, but in my user,, I see pointer a few second and Im sent to prompt login,, and when I try to startx then, ,it tells mem that its already in fonction on monitor 0,, and im on a laptop,, so no muti screen
* arso WAS SCARED
<ninHer> hi all
<arso> how are u chatting? different computer?
<arso> ninHer:  hello
<arso> hasta lavista
<nancy1> Philip5, I did try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg,, with no positive result,,
<arso> nancy1:  was it working fine earlier?
<nancy1> arso, was working fine for a week,, and no change as been made since install last week
<nancy1> was sent to prompt login this morning
<Philip5> nancy1: let us see you /var/log/Xorg.0.log but we only need lines from your last try
<Philip5> put it at pastebin
<arso> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<nancy1> heuu i do that from prompt?
<nancy1> and how do I post that here,, its on the orher laptop,,
<Philip5> nancy1: are you at a different computer now?
<nancy1> hold on ,
<Philip5> arso: need that kcontrol-file?
<arso> Philip5:  i have no idea, wat to do
<nancy1> Philip5, yes,, still on prompt on the one I cant log on x
<Philip5> nancy1: can you get the log to the other computer somehow?
<arso> Philip5:  so wat should i do ? :P
<Philip5> arso: with the kcontrol file? make a new one
<arso> Philip5:  well with everything, Service '/usr/share/applications/kde/KControl.desktop' is malformatted" wat was that":
<arso> i am considering a fresh installation
<Philip5> arso: do you get my dcc?
<arso> no
<ninHer> hello arso
<arso> ninHer:  hello?
<nancy1> Philip5, if I look at Xorg.0.log  the last 10 lines have a WARNING  font renderer for..... already registered at prioroty 0
* arso is lost,,
<Philip5> arso: make sure you kcontol.desktop file look like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18588
<Philip5> arso: otherwise make it... :)
<arso> umm how do open it? wheres its location
<Philip5> arso: you said it yourself
<Philip5> arso: /usr/share/applications/kde/KControl.desktop
<Philip5> nancy1: that only mean that you have tried to start it once and that it's still running but not working
<Philip5> nancy1: look for the first error and why
<arso> Philip5:  u do this for charity :P ?
<Philip5> arso: no while eating lunch :)
<arso> Service '/usr/share/applications/kde/kfmclient_dir.desktop' is malformatted
<nancy1> im gonna try login recovery,, and get it from there
<arso> oh god
<arso> i cant even get that
<arso> there*
<nancy1> since it work fine in thet mode
<arso> and if i got to storage devices i get same msg
<arso> omg
<arso> or home folder
<IGGY_POP> hi guys, how to create a super administrator account in graphic mode, and how to create bootable floppy when a cdrom doesn't boot ?
<arso> ....my whole root is owned or wat Philip5
<IGGY_POP> anybody there to answer my questions ?
<arso> IGGY_POP:  hmm didnt u already create one when u installed kubntu?
<arso> IGGY_POP:  u still use floppies :P?
<IGGY_POP> i can't use other things
<josi> any ideas what could cause a jerky video stream?
<IGGY_POP> my cd rom doesn't boot
<arso> bad connection
<arso> IGGY_POP:  is it mounted/
<IGGY_POP> no i mean in the start of the computer
<IGGY_POP> if you want to use a live cd
<IGGY_POP> your cd rom has to be bootable
<arso> ic
<arso> i dont know :S
<IGGY_POP> ok
<IGGY_POP> someone know that ?
<arso> Philip5:  where are u
<Philip5> arso: i'm here
<Philip5> and there
<arso> Philip5:  any thoughts
<arso> i cant access anything
<slow-motion> re
<arso> altho interestingly, i am downloading stuff to the root partition
<arso> and its downloading normaly
<arso> otherwisei  get malformatted
<SoLo18> cine ma poate ajuta si pe mine in legatura cu cum sa instalez porgrame pe Kubutu /dar in ROMANA?
<Philip5> arso: same as usuall with you... permissions
<arso> oh
<arso> so "sudo chown -R arso /"
<feet> hi. i need to install nvidia-glx. however it keeps asking me to download the 386 kernel packages and related. but i am using the 686 kernel packages. am i doing something wrong??
<Healot> numa numa iei numa numa iei
<Philip5> arso: ehem, depends on what you are doing it on
<arso> Healot:  u romanian?
<arso> Philip5:  access anything
<arso> first time i see that "malformatted thing"
<hardw1re> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<arso> Service '/usr/share/applications/kde/kfmclient_dir.desktop' is malformatted
<josi> should i use xine or gstreamer framework as back-end?
<Philip5> arso: then with the other problems maybe you don't have access to the file
<arso> so how do we deal with it
<nancy1> Philip5, I posted Xorg.0.log on paste.ubuntu-nl
<Philip5> nancy1: i'll have a look
<Philip5> nancy1: but please give me the url to your post
<arso> hehe
<arso> so my turn :P
<arso> brb, reboot
<hardw1re> which repos do i need for the sun-java5-jre ?
<kbrooks> How do I install Flaash under Kubuntu? What packages?
<nancy1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18589   and 18590
<Tommy2k4> kaffeine has such high cpu usage :s
<arso> back
<arso> omg
<arso> it took away konque
<joaquim> hardw1re: sun-java5-jre is availlable in multiverse repos
<arso> IT TOOK KONQUE
<Philip5> nancy1: to clue really from that... what about your syslog? any errors in there?
<Philip5> to=no
<arso> oh god
<arso> i 've fuked everything up
<nancy1> Philip5, I just noticed something,, Philip5 syslog or syslog.0
<Philip5> syslog
<arso> Philip5:  i rebooted
<arso> and its into some kind of safe mode
<arso> the wallpaper is plain
<arso> it doesnt open any program including run command
<kbrooks> arso: theres no safe mode
<arso> hmm
<arso> then wat is this
<kbrooks> arso: reinstall kubuntu
<arso> easy to say
<arso> i need stuff from the root partition
<arso> data*
<nancy1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18592
<arso> Philip5:  help..
* hardw1re dances
* aegeanlinux sings
<hardw1re> meow
<aegeanlinux> woof
* arso commits suicide
* aegeanlinux dosn't care
* arso 's linux got owned
<nancy1> Philip5, to come back to what I noticed,, I think that in my user profile,, rfresh rate is at 63Mhz for the screen and I dont have any higher setting,, but inrecovery, I have a refresh of 85,, can it be it,, ??
<aegeanlinux> :P Jokes
* aegeanlinux 's really did !
<arso> ;)
<arso> lol'
<Philip5> nancy1: try
<nancy1> how can I change to higher setting in user if they dont show?
<nancy1> by redoing reconfigure xserver and putting manually setting?
<arso> ..........
<arso> Philip5:  y aren u helping me :(
<pepsi> kbrooks: did you figure out the flash thing yet? curious about that myself
<hardw1re> hmm my Azureus seems to have not show the windows, i just have the grey box with the toolbar
<aegeanlinux> hardw1re: dang
<hardw1re> dunno then again i might just be use to the windows version of Azureus
<arso> i am using azureus
<arso> on windows AND linux
<ThirdEyeSkweeky> what version of java r u  using?
<arso> no idea
<arso> lol
<kbrooks> java -version
<ThirdEyeSkweeky> java - version
<arso> k
<kbrooks> ThirdEyeSkweeky: Without the space
<hardw1re> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.1.0 (Ubuntu 4.1.0-1ubuntu8)
<ThirdEyeSkweeky> yup sorry --
<hardw1re> java version "1.4.2"
<arso> my linux is fuked i cant even get to konsole
<edison> hi everyone
<Healot> arso, hehehe
<aeth> hi all, I just installed kubuntu and setup the nvidia drivers. My system crashes when I end my current X session, I get garbled lines on screen and no response. System used to work well running nvidia driver with SuSE... any ideas?
<hardw1re> did u install the nvidia driver from the repos
<aeth> yup
<hardw1re> or from the nvidia site?
<aeth> I did a sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<arso> Healot:  how good with linux are u?
<ThirdEyeSkweeky> what happens when u just start X?
<edison> i have a problem with linux, my kernel version is 2.6.15-26-386 and i try to update to the 686 version but i had a problem with he graphic interface
<aeth> you mean without kdm? as in startx from console?
<edison> aeth i almost have the the same problem as u
<aeth> hrmmm
<arso> u guys are lucky, i got an ATI , pain in the ass withl inux
<ThirdEyeSkweeky> yes or try failsafe from kdm/gdm
<hardw1re> moo
<aeth> ok
* pepsi tips hardw1re
<aeth> I'll give that a go
<arso> umm anyone, i rebooted and its loaded up in a weird mode
<aeth> I've read that framebuffer support can cause this problem as well...
<arso> background is plain, no icons, non-clickable, run command doesnt load up
<hardw1re> i cant seem to find the sun java re on the repos' i must be missing one
<aeth> perhaps forcing it off during boot would help :S
<edison> i also have a nvidia card and is also giving me a problem when i start the kernel version for 686
<gnomefreak> hardw1re: enable the multiverse repos
<arso> ok i am gonna reinstall kubuntu
<arso> how do i do that atl east. i installed it thru a live cd
<pepsi> edison: like what kind of problem?
<hardw1re> right thats that sorted lol
<edison> well i start ubuntu with kernel version for 386 but i download the 686 and when i start my system the graphic interface get mess up
<eddie> can someone assist me in a wierd problem? In amaroK some songs play through one sound device and other songs play on another,
<pepsi> edison: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, backing it up if you made any changes to it
<pepsi> backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf i mean
<pepsi> i had a similar problem, so i let it regenerate xorg.conf, then i made my modifications to xorg.conf again
<edison> and some message appear saying that my x..... something is not configure as it should, so i guess is that what u r saying
<edison> the thing is im not expert using the commands and stuff but ill try that
<pepsi> yeah, reconfiguring xserver-xorg will at least get you back to something useable, even if its not completely what you want
<pepsi> what display driver were you using before do you know?
<edison> well i read somewhere that i can do his: apt-get install xserver-xorg to install it
<edison> ?
<pepsi> edison: its already installed
<pepsi> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
* aegeanlinux screemed in a high pitched 5 year olds voice just for amusement.
<steveire> how can I make the commands in my .sh file appear when I run the file? It used to be @echo on or something for .bat files under windows
<ThirdEyeSkweeky> set -xv in the first line of script <#!/bin/sh -xv
<ThirdEyeSkweeky> >
<ThirdEyeSkweeky> leave out <>
<steveire> ah, thanks
<ThirdEyeSkweeky> s/<>//g
* arso wonders if people can see his messages
<skydivebird> hello?
<arso> u caaa see"!?
<arso> phew
<arso> i wanna reinstall kubuntu
<arso> i installed it thru a live cd
<arso> i just insert the cd and isntal over this patition? or do i have to partition this first or wat
<skydivebird> I don't know exaclty... I'vfe just begun to use LINUX OS...
<skydivebird> I'm kind of new at this so i'm trying this distribution..
<steveire> arso: you should be just able to install over the other installation. You'll be asked where you want to install it, so just select to format the existing partition
<ubuntu__> kubuntu!
<kbrooks> yup, its me
<kbrooks> im back! :P
<arso> i see
<arso> oh great , i lost the cd,  and i think deleted the image
<kbrooks> arso: uh oh
<arso> oh thank god, i found the image
<arso> i;ll just burn it now
<arso> damn i am gonna have a long day
<kbrooks> heh
<arso> instaling stuff and codecs
<arso> and drivers
<arso>  :(
<kbrooks> anyway
<kbrooks> time for me to get "install"ing
<aegeanlinux> hi kbrooks
<arso> fresh isntallation too or wat/
<aegeanlinux> arn't you in the #kde channel?
<kbrooks> aegeanlinux: i was :-) lol
<arso> oh btw, how do i burn an iso?
<aegeanlinux> k3b
<arso> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<arso> umm k3b ?
<arso> this channel sux today :(
<hardw1re> whats a good program for accessing news groups on linux?
<Lynoure> arso: it's Saturday, people are prolly busy partying or sleeping late
<arso> hehe yea
<arso> the weekend where i am is thursday friday
<Lynoure> k3b is good for burning things, yep.
<centyx> anyone here know how to get xfishtank to work in kde?
<centyx> i run 'xfishtank -d' and it does nothing
<uliwitness> Hi guys, anybody want to help a Linux n00b (long-time Unix/Mac programmer, tho') getting LILO installed?
<centyx> i run 'xfishtank' and the screen flashes blue for a second
<uliwitness> I'm following the instructions on http://bin-false.org/?p=17
<centyx> uliwitness: why lilo and not grub?
<Lynoure> arso: and from k3b, Burn cd image, or burn dvd iso image, depending on which .iso you have
<arso> i c, i am installing k3b now
<uliwitness> The standard installation ends with "failed to install GRUB".
<arso> btw wats on the kubuntu dvd iso ,?
<uliwitness> And this article was the only doc that told me how to continue once that happens.
<centyx> uliwitness: what are your partitions like?
<uliwitness> NB - I'm installing onto an Intel Mac Mini.
<uliwitness> My partitions? They're on an external USB drive. I have two Mac partitions (one bootable, one just data) and an ext3 and swap for Kubuntu.
<hardw1re> hey whats a good program for linux to download stuff from news groups?
<nancy1> is there a config somewhere that says boot in command line rather than X,, because I can boo t X in any other profile than mine,, and I dont see how that could happen,,
<uliwitness> centyx: And there's probably an EFI partition somewhere on there too (the live CD mounts it) but I'm kinda confused how to use that with the Kubuntu installer.
<centyx> uliwitness: which partitions are on the usb drive?
<uliwitness> centyx: All of them?
<centyx> uliwitness: ah ok
<uliwitness> (I got the external one especially so I could install other OSs without screwing up the internal HD)
<centyx> uliwitness: are you booting your system from this drive, or another
<centyx> uliwitness: ah
<uliwitness> centyx: Not sure I understand...? Right now I'm booted from the live CD, but I want to boot Kubuntu from the external one. Ideally without scrapping the other partitions.
<francoise> hello
<centyx> uliwitness: yea i know
<aeth> I fixed it...
<uliwitness> centyx: I also have an internal drive that I *could* boot into OS X from if that helped.
<centyx> uliwitness: do you want the boot loader installed to the mbr of your internal drive... or do you want to just choose 'boot from usb' from your bios and then get the boot loader
<uliwitness> The latter would be sufficient.
<hardw1re> can someone remind me what the command is to get a list of currently running processes?
<aeth> ps
<aeth> ps -A
<aeth> or indeed... top
<hardw1re> ty
<aeth> yw
<ninHer> top -u (username)
<Healot> top
<uliwitness> centyx: I'm just trying out Kubuntu right now, and if it works I might mess around with it more, but I still need the Mac to just work without the external USB drive.
<centyx> uliwitness: brb
<uliwitness> centyx: I'm just trying to get LILO installed as that web site says, but I'm not sure what Kernel image I want to update in liloconfig.
<centyx> uliwitness: ah
<ThirdEyeSkweeky> nancyl: you mean if you login as root - X works?
<uliwitness> centyx: it offers sarge, sid, coffee and debianlilo.
<uliwitness> Which one is right for the current live CD?
<centyx> uliwitness: not sure...
<centyx> uliwitness: i would label the ext3 partition, and update fstab and grub's menu.lst to use the label instead of the device name
<centyx> uliwitness: and use grub
<centyx> uliwitness: sorry, i have to go
<uliwitness> How do I get GRUB working?
<steveire> uliwitness: What's not working about it?
<uliwitness> I just get to the end of the install process and then it says it can't install GRUB and the installer crashes.
<centyx> uliwitness: use e2label to label the partition
<centyx> uliwitness: remake your swap partition with a label also if it doesn't have one already
<uliwitness> I specified a label in the installer's GUI -- is that the same?
<centyx> uliwitness: yea that's good enough
<centyx> uliwitness: update /etc/fstab in the root of the target partition to mount the label not the device
<centyx> uliwitness: and do the same in grub's menu.lst... lemme see if i can find an example, i don't remembe the exact syntax
<uliwitness> Well, if I can get the installer not to crash, I could try that...
<hardw1re> hmmm something is running that is causing Adept to run in read-only mode :((
<centyx> uliwitness: oh it crashes b/c grub won't install
<uliwitness> Yes.
<centyx> uliwitness: yuck.
<uliwitness> centyx: *nods*
<centyx> uliwitness: there's other stuff it does after it installs the boot loader so that's not good
<centyx> uliwitness: sorry i really gotta go. :( good luck
<uliwitness> Thanks.
<aeth> just a thought... if it can't install the boot loader... does that suggest the MBR is write protected?
<centyx> aeth: no
<uliwitness> Hmm... I'll try the labels again, I guess, and if it works, then  good, and if not, I'll check out what other settings I can fiddle with.
<BigAl> hi
<aeth> hey AL
<uliwitness> Maybe I'll need to try another kind of partition table or set up some other checkbox that makes it use the right format...
<hardw1re> how do i search apt-get from console again?
<BigAl> i was wondering if I could get a little help/advice here... I'm having problems with Ark
<ThirdEyeSkweeky> CU 'round, all - I'm going now....
<aeth> what's the problem BigAl?
<uliwitness> Hmmm... LILO fails on installing MBR as well, probably something related to that.
<aeth> you sure you don't have some funky bios setting to protect your MBR?
<BigAl> when i start the app, it appears in the panel (Loading application....) but it never starts. After a few seconds it just seems to stop loading. I've tried typing 'ark' in the shell and i get the message "ERROR: Communication problem with ark, it probably crashed.". Up until now, ark has worked perfectly
<aeth> uli: like AV protection on the mainboard or something...
<aeth> hrmmm
<uliwitness> aeth: It's a Mac. How would I know what funky protection stuff it comes with by default?
<BigAl> i've removed and installed ark again via Adept but it doesn't seem to make a difference
<aeth> upgraded/installed anything recently BigAl?
<uliwitness> aeth: :-)
<DeBert> Is it me, or is JavaScript support in Konqueror really buggy?
<aeth> uli: good question...
<BKaj> good morning all
<BigAl> yeah, a few things actually.... gftpd... wine....
<BigAl> the last thing before that was apache, mysql, php  but it was working fine after that
<uliwitness> It just told me I was installing a boot sector in a dangerous place and it assumed I knew what I'm doing...
<aeth> hrmmm
<uliwitness> *sigh*
<uliwitness> Guess I'll be reformatting that disk sooner rather than later ;-)
<aeth> can you still gzip and tar from the CLI?
<uliwitness> Right now everything seems to be still working.
<BigAl> i don't know to be honest....
<aeth> uli: can you get into BIOS on reboot (I have never owned a mac I don't know the key combo for this)
* BigAl is a linux n00b
<ThirdEyeSkweeky>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<BigAl> hang on, i'll download a gzip
<uliwitness> Not sure... Strictly spoken it uses EFI.
<aeth> Al: try to compress a file by typeing "tar- czvf yourfile.tar.gz yourfile.name" in the console
<BKaj> Got a shut down prob ...monitor turns off but the ps doesn't ...just sits there , still turned on ...have to turn the power off manually
<BKaj> err ps=pc
<uliwitness> aeth: I know how to boot from other partitions, does that suffice? I'll look up how to get into EFI prompt.
<BigAl> ok aeth, will do
<hardw1re> what command do i use to search the repos' when using a shell command line?
<aeth> uli: nah... I'm thinking pre-boot... on the machine post screen (where it counts your ram) you should have an option to enter the system setup (before OS loads)
<hardw1re> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<aeth> uli: try hammering F2 or ALT+F2 or DEL or F1 to get into system setup
<ThirdEyeSkweeky> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<BigAl> "tar- czvf yourfile.tar.gz yourfile.nam"    hmmm....
<BigAl> oops
<uliwitness> aeth: I don't get the count RAM screen. It's turned off by default.
<BigAl> wrong paste
<aeth> k
<BigAl> "bash: tar-: command not found
<BigAl> "
<uliwitness> But usually at startup I can press alt to get a startup volume selector.
<aeth> sorry mate... I've never worked with Macs... I'm guessing here
<BigAl> hmm
<uliwitness> Yeah, I know there's another key combo to get into EFI... Just can't find what it was right now.
<aeth> BigAl: what's the output of which gzip
<aeth> BigAl: what's the output of "which gzip"
<BKaj> !logout
<ubotu> I know nothing about logout - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<BigAl> /bin/gzip
<aeth> k
<aeth> hrmm
<BigAl> so I do have the package....
<aeth> and when you type ark in a console... paste the message
<BigAl> ERROR: Communication problem with ark, it probably crashed.
<BigAl> hmm
<BigAl> is it possible that ark could have crashed and broken a config file?
<BigAl> something that wouldn't get removed when i uninstalled the package?
<kbrooks> Hello!1
<Healot> possible
<aeth> BigAl: beats me mate... I just googled for your error message, and got one hit... no answers though
<aeth> you say you tried reinstalling ark?
<BigAl> yeah
<BigAl> with Adept
<BigAl> i've looked all the usual places.... google, ubuntuforums.org
<aeth> try "sudo apt-get install ark" on the command line
<BigAl> searched for ark support etc
<aeth> then give it another go
<BigAl> ark is already the newest version.
<BigAl> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 6 not upgraded.
<aeth> try "sudo apt-get remove ark" on the command line
<BigAl> haha - just did that
<aeth> then "sudo apt-get install ark"
<BigAl> and installed again
<aeth> lol
<aeth> and?
<BigAl> same message when i called 'ark'
<hardw1re> then maybe its a dependency that ark uses thats broken
<aeth> could be...
<BigAl> :-/
<BigAl> sounds nasty...
<aeth> lol
<uliwitness> aeth: Hmmm... looks like this'll be a tad more complicated than I thought.
<BigAl> heh
<qbit> zlib not installed?
<hardw1re> probably a library archive needs fixing or installing or something
<uliwitness> I need to install an EFI shell first, before I can go into that to do BIOSy things...
<BigAl> ok.... should i go to the ark site and check the listed dependancies?
<aeth> uli: I googled... found you don't have a user accessible BIOS equivalent apparently??!!
<BigAl> apt-get install them all?
<uliwitness> Yes, I'd need to install rEFIt to get a shell into my EFI.
<uliwitness> aeth: At least I now know why that web site suggested to install rEFIt. Their web site doesn't say what it actually is...
<BigAl> wow.... 14 dependant packages.......
<BigAl> bbiab :)
<kbrooks> anyway
<aeth> BigAl... you may try upgrading your packages to bring all the dependencies in line
<BigAl> ah.... ok
<uliwitness> aeth: Bah, it's too hot to be messing with stuff like that. I think I'll call it a day and try again some other time. Thanks for all the clues.
<BigAl> apt-get upgrade?
<uliwitness> aeth: One small step at a time, I guess.
<aeth> BigAl; you could do that... it may take a while though
<aeth> yup
<aeth> good luck uli
<BigAl> i'm prepared to give it a shot
<BigAl> can't live without ark
<aeth> lol
<aeth> man tar al... I never use ark :P
<BigAl> :)
<BigAl> it's for all the stuff I get.... you know... stuff :)
<BigAl> stuff tends to come in rar ;)
<aeth> unrar
<hardw1re> can tar extract .rar archives?
<hardw1re> lol ok my question was answered by someone else' question lol
<BigAl> lol
<uliwitness> aeth: Thanks.
<BigAl> as a n00b, it might be better if i try to fix what i've broken rather than just use something else
<uliwitness> Now to reboot...
<hardw1re> <3 klibido
<aeth> true
<BigAl> maybe
<BigAl> :D
<uliwitness> *waves* bye, folks.
<BigAl> seeya
<hardw1re> bye bye uliwitness
<hardw1re> lol anyone watching star trek tng on bbc2?
<aeth> nope... history channel atm
<hardw1re> wow tng really is showing its age
<kbrooks> hardw1re: eh?
<hardw1re> it looks almost like the original ST
<aeth> and my seven month old son (who's trashing the lounge around me)
<hardw1re> LOL
<hardw1re> kids eh
<hardw1re> who'd 'ave em
<hardw1re> apart from you :P
<hardw1re> and my parents
<aeth> yu huh
<aeth> :)
<hardw1re> is it me, or does kLibido give the wrong details, i have over 600mb in the download queue and its showing it as 600kb
<hardw1re> lol
* aeth ponders
<hardw1re> rabbits
<aeth> apt-get rules...
<aeth> I just installed kubuntu this morning... (came from SuSE 10.1) and I'm really impressed
<BigAl> ok. i did apt-get install for all the dependancies with no joy :(
<BigAl> alun@desktop:~$ ark
<BigAl> ERROR: Communication problem with ark, it probably crashed.
<BigAl> bah
<aeth> try running it as root
<aeth> i.e. sudo ark
<BigAl> ah ok, hadn't thought of that
<LjL> it works as user here
<BigAl> nah, same
<aeth> hrmmm
<LjL> BigAl: what if you run it from alt+space?
<BigAl> man i love katapult
<BigAl> but no, just the same :)
<LjL> i've just joined - is this just a problem with ark, or happens with other programs? what if ark is run by opening an archive file?
<fabietto> hi
<BigAl> hang on, ill paste the prob
<fabietto> someone can help me to reconfigure kernel?
<LjL> fabietto: reconfigure as in what, recompile?
<fabietto> i must active the toshiba support
<BigAl> when i start the app, it appears in the panel (Loading application....) but it never starts. After a few seconds it just seems to stop loading. I've tried typing 'ark' in the shell and i get the message "ERROR: Communication problem with ark, it probably crashed.". Up until now, ark has worked perfectly
<fabietto> yes..:) sorry but i don't speak english very well
<fabietto> :d
<LjL> fabietto: well i don't know about toshiba support, but to recompile the kernel you need build-essential, libreadline5-dev, and obviously the kernel source, which you extract and then run "make menuconfig"... and then something like "make" followed by "make modules". but read the docs
<Joel> what's the kubuntu alternative to "make"
<fabietto> i have get down kernel source (apt-get install liux-kernel-source...)
<LjL> Joel: hm, there is none. make is just a standard GNU (and not only) program, it's there in both ubuntu and kubuntu
<fabietto> i have run make oldconfig
<LjL> BigAl: try "sudo apt-get --reinstall install ark"
<BigAl> when i try extract a file form the CLI i get
<BigAl> "bash: tar-: command not found
<BigAl> <BigAl> "
<Joel> make doesn't work in Konsole.
<RogueJediX> Anyone here have experience with proftpd?
<Joel> at least not for me.
<LjL> BigAl: "tar-"? you need a space between the command "tar" and the first option (starting possibly with "-")
<fabietto> and make menuconfig, setting up the toshiba support
<LjL> Joel: install build-essential
<fabietto> so exit and save the conf
<LjL> !tell joel about b-e
<edison> hi can anyone help me with x server
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BigAl> i've removed and installed ark using apt-get and using Adept
<BigAl> doesn't make a difference
<RogueJediX> Or rather with ftp accounts?
<fabietto> and lunch  make-kpkg clean
<fabietto>  fakeroot make-kpkg --revision=toshiba.1.0 kernel_image
<BigAl> also, i've apt-get install'd all the dependancies incase they were brokedn
<BigAl> broken*
<edison> y try to use kernel 686 but my graphical interface dont work, so what can i do?
<fabietto> but after a lot of time, an error occour
<Joel> ljl, I'm trying to compile wpa_supplicant so I can even get online.
<LjL> fabietto: yes, that's probably a much better option than manually using the make commands. however i haven't been compiling a kernel for a long time, perhaps you could try "kernel compiling howto" on google
<LjL> fabietto: what error?
<aeth> what error edison?
<fabietto> an error on the driver-usb
<LjL> Joel: well, (k)ubuntu by default comes with no C compiler or whatever build tools, so you definitely need build-essential (which gives you gcc, make and more) to compile anything
<LeeJunFan> BigAl: rm -f ~/.kde/share/config/arkrc
<edison> well i try to use kernel for I686 but once it starts my graphical interface get mess up
<fabietto> but i have used make oldconfig for use the current conf
<nizoral> scasate l'intromissione sto cercando il canale kubuntu.it da file/entra nel canale e poi digito #kubuntu.it ma nella scheda risulto solo io; sono alle prime armi, cosa sto sbagliando? grazie so che qui vige l'inglese ma q. volta chiudete un occhio ciao
<Joel> how on earth can I get that without net access?
<LjL> fabietto: use the pastebin to post the actual error
<LjL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<LeeJunFan> BigAl: may be something in ark's config that's screwed up - that should clear it back to defaults.
<LjL> !pastebin
<edison> y try to configure xserver but didnt work
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<BigAl> ty LeeJunFan
<BigAl> i'll try it now
<fabietto> dio grazias :D esiste il canale in italiano
<fabietto> :D
<LjL> nizoral: you need the /join command -- as in "/join #kubuntu-it"
<aeth> as you know I had a similar problem earlier on. I fixed mine by changing the kernel parameters to include "vga=normal" in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LjL> fabietto: heh yep :P
<LjL> dunno how many people are there right now though
<aeth> while I was there I took out quiet and splash...
<nizoral> thanks
<BigAl> LeeJunFan: no joy with that one
<BigAl> this is strane
<BigAl> strange*
<LeeJunFan> BigAl: got a .45?
<LeeJunFan> :)
<BigAl> haha
<BigAl> no guns in scotland i'm afraid
<BigAl> it's really got  me stumped
<LeeJunFan> BigAl: no guns? how do you fix computers w/o guns? haha
<BigAl> lol
<BigAl> we just throw them out the window
<edison> well i try configuring xserver but didnt work so.....
<BigAl> ok, thanks for your help guys.
<aeth> did you get my post ealier on edison
<BigAl> i'll move on for now
<aeth> <repost> as you know I had a similar problem earlier on. I fixed mine by changing the kernel parameters to include "vga=normal" in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<BigAl> bbye
<aeth> cya Al
<LeeJunFan> BigAl: have you been running any kde apps with sudo? rather than kdesu? running kde apps with sudo can fsck up permissions in /var/tmp and /tmp for kde stuff.
<BigAl> oh
<BigAl> eh
<BigAl> i don't normally run apps with root permissions
<BigAl> i was running gproftpd yesterday with sudo
<BigAl> other than that.... and maybe wine..
<LeeJunFan> BigAl: that shouldn't matter. Only kde applications cause that.
<BigAl> k
<BigAl> oh
<BigAl> konqueror
<BigAl> i ran that with sudo the other day
<BigAl> that's a kde app :)
<aeth> that could be it Al
<LjL> konqueror as root... BRR!
<BigAl> oh, very interesting
<BigAl> haha
<BigAl> very briefly
<LeeJunFan> BigAl: that could cause it, but if ark worked since then it's probably not it. What you can do is 'sudo chown -R [username]  /var/tmp/kdecache-[username] 
<LjL> it's a bit like, dunno... internet explorer under wine as root with all permissions set :D
<LeeJunFan> BigAl: and also 'sudo chown -R [username]  /tmp/kde-[username]  && sudo chown -R [username]  /tmp/ksocket-[username] '
<Guest477> hiya all, looking to insall java on kubuntu, had no probs in ubuntu... what's different?
<LeeJunFan> Guest477: nothing
<Guest477> not fresh in my mind... worked on it yesterday... why can't i execute a .bin?
<LeeJunFan> Guest477: the only diff between ubuntu and kubuntu is the default desktop environment. you could have simply installed kubuntu-desktop from within ubuntu to have kubuntu.
<LjL> Guest477: possibly because it's not set as executable. "chmod +x filename"
<BigAl> LeeJunFan: still no joy :-/
<LeeJunFan> BigAl: hrm. beats me.
<Guest477> ok done that
<BigAl> well if it beats you guys, it sure beats me :)
<Guest477> then sudo alien -1 blah blah
<LjL> Guest477: alien? for a .bin?
<Guest477> it gave me a script message
<Guest477> no for the rpm
<LjL> ah
<LjL> what rpm though?
<Guest477> need i add the script option to get it to go?
<LjL> !rpm
<BigAl> "sudo throw-pc-out-window"
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<LjL> Guest477: what rpm is that?
<Guest477> java :)
<LjL> Guest477: you don't need an rpm for java
<BigAl> you can convert rpm's to debs......
<LjL> !java
<Guest477> jre5-b-l-a-h
<BigAl> right?
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Guest477> did that
<LjL> !info sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 7169 kB, installed size 15768 kB
<Guest477> as a matter of fast alien -d
<Guest477> fast-fact :)
<LjL> Guest477: except you don't *need* or *want* to use alien and convert an RPM
<LjL> it comes as a .deb
<Guest477> wgere is the repo?
<LjL> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<LjL> Guest477: you need to enable it
<Guest477> oh gotcha
<BigAl> i need to leave this now before i give up on linux :)     thanks guys
<BigAl> cya
<Guest477> hehe
<Guest477> chicken :)
<Guest477> ~:>
<Guest477> i like it
<Guest477> just gotta get the finer points
<LjL> Guest477: i usually use this method https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<LeeJunFan> BigAl: later.
<BigAl> i love kubuntu but this is driving me nutes
<LjL> Guest477: however i suppose you can do it from Adept if you prefer
<Guest477> bya al gl to you :)
<LjL> Guest477: just remember to NEVER install an rpm or a non-Ubuntu package if you don't *absolutely* need to, and you're positively sure the package is not in the repos
<BigAl> later LeeJunFan
<LjL> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Guest477> thanks ljl, give me a little bit and ill haver going :)
<Guest477> 18832 and counting :)
<Guest477> i really appreciate it :)
<confused> can someone help me?
<aeth> go ahead and ask your question confused
<confused> you can run shareaza in wine but to get the g1+g2 networks to connect it requires a file with I placed in the folder but it still wont work? im wondering if any of you did something different if you use shareaza anyways
<Guest477> i just install gift from repos, not tried yet :)
<Guest477> gtkgnutella is functional and decent
<confused> well it seems simple but im wondering if im suppost to install it a certain way
<confused> do you get g1 and g2?
<confused> I like multinetwork p2ps :)
<aeth> are their any alternative native linux apps for p2p that you could use confused?
<confused> possibly but a few google searches proved that they dont have the networks I want in the program
<Guest477> which networks?
<confused> shareaza is already proved working under wine in ubuntu even
<confused> gnutella 1 and gnutella 2 networks (g1+g2) <3
<Guest477> super, if you want to mess... let me try gift   it has gnutella support via a plugin
<Guest477> and edonkey and all that too
<Guest477> nope
<Guest477> gift would be long winded
<aeth> http://www.gnutella.com/connect/
<confused> were you just talking to yourself? im confused ;0 lol
<aeth> they have five clients listed their
<Guest477> gtk gnutella works, please bear in mind i don't use them really
<Guest477> i downloaded 1 song with gtk-gnutella
<Guest477> no probs with it :)
<coachJ> when clicking on a link and you are asked the question, what do you want Firefox to do with this file...To what Dir do I browse to find the program I want to use?
<aeth> which program you after?
<coachJ> media player
<confused> well if shareaza doesnt work I guess I have to do just g1 networked programs
<coachJ> a media player
<aeth> any particular one?
<aeth> ok
<coachJ> no
<coachJ> arnt all apps in the same dir?
<aeth> most stuff is in /usr/bin
<aeth> (of the sort you want)
<coachJ> thks i'll try
<aeth> if you type "which myapp" (where myapp is the program you're looking for) at the console then you will see where it is
<aeth> e.g. "which noatun" returns /usr/bin/noatun on my machine
<coachJ> wow it worked, got wmv's playing in KMplayer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<aeth> cool
<Guest477> >ty aeth i will use that also :)
<coachJ> thks
<Guest477> g1 coach!
<Guest477> :)
<aeth> yw
<coachJ> get the Win32 codecs
<Guest477> i better get outta here or ill stay all day :)
<aeth> hehe
<Guest477> ty 4 ur help :)
<coachJ> wives Hate that
<Guest477> thank God Almighty im single :)
<Guest477> ;)
<aeth> fortunately I live with a she-geek :)
<Guest477> have a great day! bya ~:>
<aeth> we have side by side computers :P
<aegeanlinux> aeth: poor thing ;)
<aegeanlinux> is she smarter than you ?
<aeth> about the same actually :)
<aeth> and please don't pitty me... I wouldn't have it any other way :)
<coachJ> Ok, one step closer to saying bye-bye to windoze!!!
<aeth> hehe
<coachJ> the community really needs to find a way to make getting info for things like easier!
<aeth> I must confess... I still have windows, but I treat it like a playstation or something, nothing valuable on it, two partitions, one for the OS and on for the games I like
<aeth> *one
<coachJ> maybe expand the EasyUbuntu ubuntu
<kbrooks> coachJ: ?
<coachJ> I have a windoze machine but using it less and less
<coachJ> I cant type
<coachJ> yes
<coachJ> kbrooks--what?
<kbrooks> coachJ: expand EasyUbuntu how? btw, you can talk about it in #easyubuntu
<coachJ> so that it gets a Linux machine to the functionality of a windows machine
<Tommy2k4> how do i get xmms to auto go onto a certain desktop when i open it if it has no window border so i cant get into advanced app settings
<coachJ> i don't know
<kbrooks> coachJ: What minimum functionality should EasyUbuntu install when requested?
<coachJ> well maybe add the win32 codecs for startes
<kbrooks> coachJ: huh? EasyUbuntu has that
<coachJ> it does?
<kbrooks> coachJ: what makes you think it doesnt?
<coachJ> im an idiot
<Lynoure> :)
<h3sp4wn> Is plf still down ?
<h3sp4wn> It gets w32codecs from there right ?
<raphael_> join /ubuntu-fr
<kbrooks> h3sp4wn: no. but there are 404 errors still in 3.02.2
<raphael_> ouupsss
<aeth> lol
<coachJ> for some reason it did work for me I just installed them maually
<kbrooks> coachJ: how? package?
<coachJ> went to the restricted formats page and follow directions
<coachJ> copy paste
<coachJ> ill have to look at easyubuntu again
<aeth> right... I'm off... cya all
<coachJ> kbrooks:If I already have some of the stuff that Easyubuntu installs installed, will it hurt to run Easy?
<kbrooks> coachJ: lol no
<coachJ> thks, glad I could give you a laugh
<Tommy2k4> how do i get xmms to auto go onto a certain desktop when i open it if it has no window border so i cant get into advanced app settings
<kbrooks> coachJ: however, EU doesnt detect manual installs (if you didnt use a package)
<coachJ> k
<freddirkse> hi all.  hoping someone can give me some quick advice regarding a gcc rollback.
<freddirkse> I'm using a stock kernel.  I have gcc 3.4.6 installed now and I need gcc 3.4.5.  I use VMWare and it insists that you use the same gcc that your kernel was compiled with.  Not sure how to roll gcc back to 3.4.5....
<h3sp4wn> freddirkse: Are you using breezy ?
<freddirkse> no h3sp4wn, Dapper
<h3sp4wn> freddirkse: Your kernel wass compiled with 4.0 then
<h3sp4wn> freddirkse: Unless you compiled your own in which case just recompile it
<freddirkse> ...it's an smp kernel: 2.6.12-10-amd64-k8-smp
<h3sp4wn> freddirkse: Well thats is a kernel for breezy
<freddirkse> ...I don't see any updates to the SMP for amd64....
<h3sp4wn> The normal k8 kernel supports smp
<freddirkse> really!?  So if I upgrade to the most recent k8, I'll get both processors?  Do I need to do anything special, or will they just show up?
<hardw1re> hmm i just installed unrar-free from the repos but still the unrar command doesnt work...
<fabietto^> someone have a toshiba satellite A60 ? i have some problem with the toshiba acpi and toshiba modules
<h3sp4wn> freddirkse: Nothing
<freddirkse> great...downloading now. Thanks for the advice h3sp4wn!
<mendred> hi does neone use d-link 502T router? have a problem..apt-get times out...
<Tommy2k4`> well that took a turn for the worse
<hardw1re> what do i need to install so then i can play .avi's ?
<LjL> !tell hardw1re about restricted
<hardw1re> <3 mplayer
<Spiderman> where can i get the font "Comic Sans MS" for my openoffice
<aegeanlinux> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<coachJ> why is this doing this---
<coachJ> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main libdc1394-13 1.1.0-3
<coachJ>   Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (146.137.96.7), connection timed out
<aegeanlinux> does that to me too!
<aegeanlinux> (in Firefox_
<aegeanlinux> * )
<coachJ> anyone?
<elbarto> hello...someone knows how to fix the accent problem with spanish keyboards in KTouch??
<BKaj> howdy, trying to figure out why kubuntu shuts down with a pile of disk errors ..it has to fsck , when booting backup
<coachJ> what are PLF repos?
<kbrooks> how do I install 7zip
<kbrooks> coachJ:they provide
<LjL> kbrooks: aptitude install p7zip
<coachJ> i think easy ubuntu will install 7zip
<coachJ> what do they provide?
<kbrooks> coachJ: i dont want to use  it
<Hawkwind> !plf
<ubotu> plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf - mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<coachJ> k
<kbrooks> coachJ: plf repos provide w32codecs
<kbrooks> and so on
<kbrooks> LjL: Package p7zip is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<LjL> kbrooks: hm, i have it installed. do you have universe enabled?
<aegeanlinux> !7z
<LjL> !info p7zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde)
<ubotu> p7zip: 7-Zip is a file archiver with high compression ratio. In repository universe, is optional. Version 4.30.dfsg-1 (dapper), package size 1413 kB, installed size 3784 kB
<kbrooks> ah, LjL
<kbrooks> I'llll add that. But how?
<LjL> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<LjL> the second link has instructions
<aegeanlinux> kbrooks: You understanding that?
<kbrooks> aegeanlinux: Yes :-)
<aegeanlinux> good ;)
<reuben> anyone know what's up with the US package repos?
<reuben> apt is timing out all over the place
<aegeanlinux> reuben: maybe try changing to another mirror
<aegeanlinux> or source or what ever **you's** call them
* aegeanlinux points at the *buntu's
<LjL> aegeanlinux, kbrooks: here Ark cannot open 7zip files unless p7zip itself is installed
<aegeanlinux> LjL: Really? Mine doesn't need p7zip, unless I want to make a 7z file
<aegeanlinux> LjL: Do you think 7z is better than gz and bz2?
<aegeanlinux> ??
<aegeanlinux> ???
<aegeanlinux> ???
<aegeanlinux> ????
<aegeanlinux> ?????
<aegeanlinux> ??????
<aegeanlinux> ???????
* aegeanlinux thinks you get the point ;)
<Tm_T> aegeanlinux: never do that again
<Tm_T> please behave
* aegeanlinux was a bad boy
<reuben> cool, found: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<aegeanlinux> no one do what time does,
* aegeanlinux jumps off a cliff
<Jack12> hi
<Jack12> who is into synchronisation with kontact ans sony ericsson mobiles?
<Jack12> i just found the palm treo as working in the web
<kbrooks> LjL: I addddded them, doesnt work
<DA_> i currently have an amd64 system with dapper packages, is there a branch that has earlier version packages than dapper but will still work with amd64?
<LouKall> hi
<LouKall> i am a complete newb and i was wondering how i got things to print on my Dell 810 printer
<LjL> aegeanlinux: it certainly compresses better than gzip, wouldn't know with respect to bzip2. kbrooks: have you done a sudo apt-get update?
<LouKall> :l
<coachJ> kbrooks
<aegeanlinux> LjL: My Mum would compress better then gz
<Gun_Smoke> looking to add weather to my desktop..
<h3sp4wn> Gun_Smoke: Use a laptop and sit outside ?
<coachJ> gun_smoke: Superkrumbe_liquid weather
<Gun_Smoke> lol
<LjL> Gun_Smoke: sudo aptitude install kweather
<Healot> apt-get for god sake
<coachJ> Gun_Smoke:SuperKrumba_liquid weather
<LjL> Healot: why?
<knapper> Help: I'm following a how to and in it it has 'exec gnome-session', what is the KDE equivalent to this?
<kbrooks> ljl: i have fetched updates, but it didnt work
<aegeanlinux> ummm kdeinit
<LjL> kbrooks: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<kbrooks> LjL: let me do in terminmal
<knapper> What is the KDE equivalent to 'exec gnome-session'
<aegeanlinux> knapper: kdeinit
<kbrooks> knapper: kdeinit
<coachJ> smoke did you get it?
<knapper> ty
<aegeanlinux> knapper: is anything wrong?
<kbrooks> ljl:
<aegeanlinux> wb Tommy2k4
<kbrooks> 99% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (146.137.96.7)] 
<kbrooks> LjL: ^
<LjL> kbrooks: ?
<knapper> aegeanlinux: nop
<knapper> e
<PokerFacePenguin> kbrooks: yeah, i am having probs with the repositories as well
<coachJ> kbrooks: Now I see why you were so intrested in my view of Easy: I am reading your blog, it is a great app
<aegeanlinux> knapper: OK, just making sure ;)
<Tommy2k4> ty aegeanlinux
<Tommy2k4> kubuntu just crashed again
<LjL> kbrooks: your /etc/apt/sources.list file i what i wanted you to pastebin. but if you mean updating stops there, then perhaps you could just try different mirrors. someone was just saying that the US mirrors are misbehaving, again
<kbrooks> are they down, PokerFacePenguin
<CaBlGuY> mornin peeps..
<PokerFacePenguin> kbrooks: not all of em, but they seem to be flakin
<coachJ> yeah EasyUbuntu timed out because of the US mirrors
<CaBlGuY> I was just gonna sak about the servers..    I tried an update and it timed out.
<CaBlGuY> !flash 8
<ubotu> I know nothing about flash 8 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<CaBlGuY> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tommy2k4> after all this time ive only just realised theres no sound coming out of left speaker lol
<coachJ> me too
<CaBlGuY> so, whats goin on with the servers then?
<bgrimm> I'm having a strange system time issue with Kubuntu on VM ware Workstation, the clock is slow, very slow, it drifts behind even after 6 or 7 minutes. Anybody had any similar problems?
<Tommy2k4> where can i set speaker balance to make it play out of only 1 speaker
<aegeanlinux> Tommy2k4: Kmix?
<CaBlGuY> yea, that..
<CaBlGuY> just open the mixer..
<Tommy2k4> found it
<aegeanlinux> ;)
<Tommy2k4> was wondering what the bar at the bottom was lol
<Tommy2k4> my left speaker is b0rked
<CaBlGuY> LOL
<aegeanlinux> If that wan't an example of RTM
<Tommy2k4> ;p
<slayer> hi all
<CaBlGuY> so, anyone any idea whats goin on with the servers??
<aegeanlinux> slayer: welcome to #kubuntu - it's like #ubuntu in love with #kde that had a child that was 100x smarter
<slayer> us.archive.ubuntu.com is not working, is there other servers I can use?
<aegeanlinux> try eu.
<aegeanlinux> au.
<aegeanlinux> nl.
<aegeanlinux> guesses
<CaBlGuY> or,. just wait till it's back up..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<aegeanlinux> nl.archive.ubuntu.com works
<aegeanlinux> no joke
<CaBlGuY> if it's anywhere in the midwest, it may be a couple days cause of the storms..
<kbrooks> what storms?
<aegeanlinux> yeah ? what storms ?
<CaBlGuY> kbrooks: you know, the storms that has left St. Louis with no power now for goin on 3 days.
<CaBlGuY> :/
<CaBlGuY> the whole midwest area..
<kbrooks> CaBlGuY: i demand you give us a reliably proven source
<CaBlGuY> actualy
<slayer> really.. I guess I'm outta touch with the rest of the world :(
<CaBlGuY> LOL
<aegeanlinux> I live in Australia mate, I don't hear what goes on some where else
<CaBlGuY> ok ok..  hang on.  sheesh!
<aegeanlinux> but, seriuosly slayer nl.archive.ubuntu.com works
<slayer> yeah, made the change it looks to be working so far..
<aegeanlinux> and so does au.archive.ubuntu.com
<slayer> Thanks a bunch
<CaBlGuY> herew ya go.
<CaBlGuY> http://www.usatoday.com/weather/storms/2006-07-20-st-louis-storms_x.htm
<CaBlGuY> anything else ya need??
<CaBlGuY> :)
<slayer> a box of 100 dollar bills?
<CaBlGuY> I'll take that as a no then...
<slayer> hehe
<CaBlGuY> ok, im off..  bbl
<slayer> peace
<CaBlGuY> lata
<aegeanlinux> toodles CaBlGuY
<slayer> nl is kinda slow, but that's 100% over the us server :)
<aegeanlinux> :D
<slayer> Fetched 2535kB in 3m45s (11.2kB/s)
<aegeanlinux> Shite thats slow!
<slayer> reminds me of the 2400bps days
<LjL> err, if your 2400bps could do 11kB/s, then you definitely had quite a modem :)
<slayer> hehe good point!
<coachJ> does EasyUbuntu add to your sources or replace them?
<coachJ> kbrooks: does EasyUbuntu add to your sources or replace them?
<h3sp4wn> coachJ: Uses its own only specifically changes yours if asked to
<Tommy2k4> ubuntu crashed twice in 5mins
<coachJ> I see
<aliasfred> Tommy2k4: you kept moving the mouse i bet ? :)
<aliasfred> well you should not :)
<aliasfred> more seriously something is wrong somewhere, ubuntu is very stable here
<LjL> here too, except when X decides to go rogue and start taking up all the RAM i have
<LjL> or when some other program does
<olrrai> hi
<Tommy2k4> it flashes multicoloured lines then monitor gives the error freuqency out of range, 31khz/0hz
<olrrai> kubuntu has hibernate option?
<aliasfred> Tommy2k4: this smell like graphic related issue, x driver - kernel stuff
<Tommy2k4> any ideas
<aliasfred> remove all the stuff one by one to replace them by 'safe choise'
<aliasfred> once you got a stable system, reenable them
<aliasfred> like run X in framebuffer
<aliasfred> seems a good step in case of low level graphic issue
<Tommy2k4> but it happens randomly after being booted up for hours usually
<Tommy2k4> so even if i try a new solution ill never know if it worked until it crashes (or hopefully not)
<aliasfred> if it doesnt freeze in framebuffer, it is another
<aliasfred> try removing noapic nolapic acpi=off this kind of things
<Tommy2k4> already tried them
<aliasfred> remove the screen saver
<Tommy2k4> none
<Tommy2k4> power saving off
<aliasfred> irqpoll ?
<Tommy2k4> dunno that
<olrrai> kubuntu has hibernate option?
<aliasfred> ok paste "cat /proc/cmdline"
<aliasfred> olrrai: yes somewhere :)
<Tommy2k4> root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash
<olrrai> when I shutdown the kubuntu kde ?
<aliasfred> well i dont see all the 'safe cmdline option' there :)
<olrrai> or install other packt?
<aliasfred> i dont see the fb stuff either :)
<rayblasdel> Wow, didn't expect so many people in the room. Any one else having problems connecting with the regular ubuntu repositories?
<Tommy2k4> huh aliasfred
<PokerFacePenguin> rayblasdel: yes on the repos
<kbrooks> rayblasdel: everyone is
<rayblasdel> ^.^ Well thats good to know.
<Tommy2k4> hm my grub was overwrote sometime
<aliasfred> Tommy2k4: time to reenable then :)
<Tommy2k4> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386 root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash noapic nolapic acpi=off
<Tommy2k4> is hat right
<Tommy2k4> that*
<zarel> .....
<zarel> How do I install a .package file?
<aliasfred> Tommy2k4: add 'irqpoll' at the end too
<Tommy2k4> done
<aliasfred> Tommy2k4: and be sure to run this one :) /proc/cmdline give you the boot option used for 'this boot'
<aliasfred> Tommy2k4: then you may try to disable apm, to run in framebuffer etc... until you get a stable system
<Tommy2k4> apm?
<aliasfred> Tommy2k4: some old version of acpi, aka stuff to put part of your computer to sleep to save energy
<Tommy2k4> how would i disable it
<aliasfred> dunno, maybe noapm, else google or ask other people :)
<aliasfred> but you get the principle ?
<aliasfred> disable until you get stable, then reenable one by one to findout what is unstable, then fix the unstable stuff :)_
<pierreth> hello, how can i know the version of linux i am using?
<aliasfred> uname -a
<Tommy2k4> to whoever was helping me: kubuntu crashed again :( gives me a chance to try my new boot options though
<aliasfred> or uname -r
<aliasfred> pierreth: this is the kernel version
<pierreth> aliasfred: is there many kinds of version?
<ubuntu_> hmm
<aliasfred> pierreth: yes, all programs got version too
<aliasfred> pierreth: version, version everywhere :)
<pierreth> aliasfred: yes, but about the systeme itself?
<aliasfred> system version doesnt mean much :)
<aliasfred> much = nothing :)
<Tommy2k4> who was helping me i forget :(
<aliasfred> what do you wanna know exactly
<pierreth> aliasfred: do i have the 2.4 of 2.6
<aliasfred> pierreth: ok this is the kernel version, and uname -r will give the one you are running
<aliasfred> Tommy2k4: i was i think
<Tommy2k4> lol
<Tommy2k4> whats that command to see what options im running
<aliasfred> Tommy2k4: "cat  /proc/cmdline"
<Tommy2k4> root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash noapic nolapic acpi=off irqpoll
<pierreth> aliasfred: i have 2.6
<Healot> that the kernel entry
<Tommy2k4> maybe coincidental but the past couple times its crashed i was using find-file in konqueror
<pablo_> hello
<pablo_> hello all
<knapper> can anyone here help me with xgl/compiz?
<Tommy2k4> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<pablo_> i am having trouble with djview
<pablo_> having trouble with djview, can anyone help me
<aliasfred> Tommy2k4: good thing, try to do many in a row to see what happen
<pablo_> hello all, can anyone help me troubleshoot djview?
<pablo_> hello all, can anyone help me troubleshoot djview?
<Jack12> has someone experience with sony mobiles and ubuntu?
<KaiHanari> pablo_, please dont repeat yourself so often
<pablo_> kaihanari, ok thanks
<Healot> hey geeks... what's up, nah I am just damn bored
<pablo_> healot
<lingenfr> ?
<pablo_> i could use your help if you are bored
<lingenfr> Is the ubuntu us repository down today?
<dr_willis_> lingenfr,  the whole internet is lagged.. must be a new EverQuest2 update. :)
<pablo_> anyone can help me with djview trouble?
<Hawkwind> pablo_: Why not state your problems/errors then someone might be able to
<lingenfr> Otay, us.archive.unbuntu.com is a no-go everything is pretty good
<Hawkwind> pablo_: Just asking for help isn't going to get you any help
<Tommy2k4> crashed again
<pablo_> ok thanks i am new to this
<Hawkwind> lingenfr: Just remove the us.  and it will work
<pablo_> djview just crashes when i start it, but also restarts the whole x session, taking me to the login screen
<pablo_> i have a console error log
<pablo_> QT Warning: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device .... bla bla
<aliasfred> Tommy2k4: do try "find /" in a terminal
<pablo_> and after that?
<pablo_> because that's just going to give me the whole listing of my hd
<Tommy2k4> aliasfred, i had it crash 4 times in a row when finding file from konqueror
<Tommy2k4> then i closed all my apps and it didnt happen
<aliasfred> Tommy2k4: try the command
<Tommy2k4> i did
<Tommy2k4> its owrking fine
<pablo_> djview crashes and restarts x session
<pierreth> how can i mount the volumes that i am not seeing?
<aliasfred> Tommy2k4: ok do 'locate slota'
<aliasfred> Tommy2k4: btw this is good. now you know how to reproduce the issue
<Tommy2k4> but its not happening anymore
<pablo_> djview crashes at starts
<Tommy2k4> which kind of means 1 of the apps i use everyday is causing it
<Healot> !info djview
<ubotu> djview: Viewer for the DjVu image format. In repository universe, is optional. Version 3.5.16-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 417 kB, installed size 1208 kB
<Tommy2k4> locate slota does nothing
<aliasfred> Tommy2k4: ok try 'man -k slota' then
<Tommy2k4> slota: nothing appropriate.
<aliasfred> hmmm
<BluesKaj> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<aliasfred> Tommy2k4: ok retry many search thru konqueror
<naosv> !info quickcam
<ubotu> Package quickcam does not exist in dapper
<Healot> !quicke
<ubotu> I know nothing about quicke - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Healot> !quickie
<pablo_> thanks for your help pals
<ubotu> I know nothing about quickie - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<lingenfr> join #ubuntu
<lingenfr> #join ubuntu
<lingenfr> duh sorry
<Tommy2k4> /join #ubuntu
<Tm_T> hehe
<Tm_T> lingenfr: well, you can't learn if you don't try ;)
<Healot> damn #ubuntu bans torrers
<Tm_T> ?
<Tommy2k4> whered aliasfred go :(
<ironfroggy> is there some way to tell if my laptop's hibernation facilities are failing? i have configured to hibernate when i close the lid, but often when i come back it seems to have either shutdown or not come out of hibernation properly.
<z00m> greetings all =)
<Healot> greeting, earthlings
<hardw1re> :o
<hardw1re> he must be talking to you
<Ace2005> hey all
<Ace2005> abattoir: hi i'm back again
<Ace2005> abattoir:  Does the problem with XFS exsist with the alternative install CD?
<z00m> anyone know how i can stop the smtp mail server on my box, i dont want anything open
<abattoir> Ace2005: As i told you before, the problem is not w/ the installer, the problem is that GRUB and XFS dont like to live together
<abattoir> Ace2005: in the alternate CD, you can avoid the problem by choosing lilo instead of GRUB
<Ace2005> abattoir: oh yea i forgot that
<gatekeeper> been saving this one for you z00m :-) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<h3sp4wn> Ace2005: You could try building a later version of grub
<Ace2005> abattoir: does lilo have to have /boot in the first 1024 cylinders or something?
<Ace2005> h3sp4wn: how do i do that?
<Healot> not for the most recent LiLO
<z00m> gatekeeper: thanks allot, really thankfull for remembering my problems ;)
<abattoir> Ace2005: nope, lilo works in a different way
<h3sp4wn> Ace2005: Read the documentation on the grub site - install build essential
<abattoir> h3sp4wn: technically speaking, XFS should work with the grub version in dapper
<gatekeeper> z00m: that's ok :-)
<abattoir> h3sp4wn: but it doesnt
<abattoir> !info grub
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.97-1ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 353 kB, installed size 748 kB
<h3sp4wn> abattoir: Thats is what I thought but maybe it actually is fixed in the later version
<h3sp4wn> !info grub edgy
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.97-11ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 358 kB, installed size 760 kB
<jhak88> h3sp4wn: How do I put my dhclient into booting so I don't have to type that command every time?
<h3sp4wn> jhak88: I don't know what you are talking about
<abattoir> h3sp4wn: i asked the devs, and they said it is better to stay clear of Grub and XFS because, even if it works, it is not reliable...
<Ace2005> abattoir and h3sp4wn: so it should be ok if i just pick lilo right?
<abattoir> Ace2005: yes, that should work
<jhak88> h3sp4wn: Every time I want to set my wireless, I have to use this command: (sudo dhclient eth1)
<jhak88> h3sp4wn: but I don't want to manually type them every time after I boot in order to use my internet
<Ace2005> abattoir : so can i use custom images and stuff with lilo like on grub?
<h3sp4wn> Jhak88: There is a bug with dhclient3
<jhak88> h3sp4wn: so I can't put dhclient on the boot?
<abattoir> Ace2005: sure... if you mean splash screens.... yes
<Ace2005> abattoir: yea thats what i mean,
<Ace2005> Thanks all, i'll try installing now, bye
<abattoir> Ace2005: you can even have animated splash screens if you want :)
<h3sp4wn> Jhak88: You set it up from /etc/network/interfaces - just adding pre-up sleep 5 or some such fixes it (or use a newer version of dhclient3
<Ace2005> abattoir: wait a sec, so whats teh catch? if its so good ubuntu should be using it as default but it isn't
<jhak88> h3sp4wn: (I'm using linux for first time) so how do I exactly do that??? O_O
<abattoir> Ace2005: well, there are adv. and disadv. w/ both.. for eg., lilo doesnt work at all in my laptop, if i pass acpi cheatcodes, it works most of the time, but fails once in a bluemoon
<abattoir> Ace2005: on the other hand GRUB just works fine
<h3sp4wn> Ace2005: I would avoid xfs unless you have a really good reason for needing to use it
<abattoir> Ace2005: so its difficult to say one is better than the other, but individual users of course have their own preferences
<ubuntu_> hola a todos
<h3sp4wn> abattoir: The only filesystem with a worse track record than xfs for crashes recently is reiser4
<Ace2005> h3sp4wn: i was trying to install to reiser4 before xfs :(
<abattoir> h3sp4wn: indeed, but they are fast too arent they?
<ubuntu_> tengo un problema con la instalacion de kubuntu 6.06
<ubuntu_> en la etapa 5 no me muestra la particiones de mi disco
<h3sp4wn> abattoir: I use / - as reiser3
<h3sp4wn> abattoir: I think that is a reasonably safe compromise
<abattoir> h3sp4wn: maybe in day to day tasks you may not notice... but when using heavy apps that do constant read/write, i've noticed them to be faster
<Ace2005> h3sp4wn: the last time i used reiser3 it took ages to mount so i changed to ext3, why did you choose it?
<h3sp4wn> abattoir: reiser3 is faster then xfs for small files
<ponce> hola mundo
<ubuntu_> hola ponce
<ubuntu_> podrias ayudarme?
<ponce> buen dia
<abattoir> h3sp4wn: the reason i dont use reiser 3 is when i shutdown the system improperly, the filesystem gets screwed... partition is trashed for me
<Hawkwind> !es
<ubuntu_> tengo un problema con la instalacion de kubuntu 6.06
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ubuntu_> en la etapa 5 de la instalacion no se muestran la particiones de mi disco
<h3sp4wn> abattoir: I heard that that happened but I do similar things and it hasn't happened to me yet (however /home is on another disk and ext3 so it is less important)
<abattoir> h3sp4wn: hence i stick w/ XFS and reiser4. but then each of us have our preferences, dont we? :)
<ubuntu_> thanks
<jhak88> h3sp4wn: (I'm using linux for first time) so how do I exactly do that??? O_O
<Healot> !migrating
<ubotu> I know nothing about migrating - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Ace2005> !xfs
<ubotu> I know nothing about xfs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Ace2005> !reiser4
<ubotu> I know nothing about reiser4 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Ace2005> well thats just great
<h3sp4wn> jhak88: I don't agree with people asking me things specifically by name when I have had no contact with them previously sorry (think its annoying)(
<couquinoux> bonjour!
<abattoir> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Healot> vous probleme, couquinoux?
<couquinoux> bonjour
<couquinoux> oui moi probleme
<couquinoux> je suis nouveau sur linux
<couquinoux> depuis1h...
<couquinoux> et j'essaie dsesprment d'installer xchat
<Tommy2k4> i think i discovered the source of my crash
<ponce> hola
<Ace2005> Hey look what i found: reiser4 does full data journaling. full data journaling. Not even little writeback cheats like ext3 does. FULL data journaling!
<Rahab> they need ZFS for ubuntu.
<h3sp4wn> Ace2005: I know someone who has lost everything 4 times within 6 months using reiser4
<Ace2005> h3sp4wn: where is the fun if you don't risk it?
<Ace2005> mount /dev/hdxN /mnt/new -o noatime: what does the -o adn noatime mean?
<h3sp4wn> Ace2005: I do risk alot of stuff - the kernel supports it - so you could install via debootstrap
<Ace2005> whats debootstrap? google define shows nothing
<Tommy2k4> i think the crash i keep getting where monitor says "frequency out of range 31khz/0hz" is something to do with media players / xine / alsa / whatever
<h3sp4wn> !info debootstrap
<ubotu> debootstrap: Bootstrap a basic Debian system. In repository main, is extra. Version 0.3.3.0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 47 kB, installed size 240 kB
<Ace2005> doesn't help, what does it do?
<Guest477> hello, are there any repos down right now?
<Tommy2k4> us archives
<Guest477> i am having trouble reinstalling java re
<Tommy2k4> are down
<Tommy2k4> or were
<Guest477> ok
<Ace2005> It would be cool to have !server-stats to see how the repos are, or a link on the homepage
<Guest477> in you opinion will reinstalling java runtime install the plugin in firefox.. just installed firefor and of course jave is preinstalled in konquer
<Guest477> which will not play java games at yahoo or pogo
<Guest477> firefox :) not firefor
<Guest477> ?
<Guest477> tommy2k4 :)
<ponce> i new in ubunto Ihave instaljava?
<gnomefreak> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Guest477> yses thankl you :) i am farmilliar lol
<Guest477> guess ill figure it out thank you :)
<ponce> thanks
<Ace2005> Ok thanks for the help, i'm off to just give it a go, for like the 5th time in two days, thanks for the help
<Guest477> gl ace :)
<Guest477> is there any way to play yahoo games in konqueror, as i can in firefox on this machine with ubuntu ?
<MilhousePunkRock> When I suspend my laptop to RAM either with Fn-F4 or from the KPowersave menu, the "mouse" doesn't work any more when I wake it up again...
<Guest477> usb mouse?
<Guest477> or ps2
<Guest477> <MilhousePunkRock
<MilhousePunkRock> The TrackPoint of my IBM Laptop that is...
<Guest477> uh oh, not sure of any very specifics, but i had problems on my dell latitude
<Guest477> google mouse drift latitude and see what u think
<KubuntuNoob> Can anyone help me out? I want to 100% Remove wine and wine installed programs from my computer.
<Guest477> i recommend a diff pointi ng device if u can
<KubuntuNoob> And I'm not sure how
<Guest477> <MilhousePunkRock
<MilhousePunkRock> I've been told it's an X Problem, Guest477
<Guest477> true
<MilhousePunkRock> The "Protocol" used in the xorg.conf is ImPS2
<MilhousePunkRock> If I restart X it's fine again
<KubuntuNoob>  As I said, Can anyone help me? I want to 100% Remove Wine and programs installed with it.  What is the command to do this?
<MilhousePunkRock> I someone _can_ help you, someone will... No need to ask twice.
<KubuntuNoob> kk
<Guest477> KubuntuNoob > how did you setup wine in the beginning?
<der_daniel> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<gnomefreak> KubuntuNoob: sudo apt-get remove --purge wine   than you have to uninstall everything else one by one (if you mean the windows apps)
<Guest477> kewl thanks gnomefreak :)
<gnomefreak> KubuntuNoob: just have to remove the .exe files
<KubuntuNoob>  Alright, Purging wine thanks ^^
<Hotwired> "/j #debian
<KubuntuNoob>  It claims wine is not installed, I built from source; Is there a different way to remove it?
<KubuntuNoob>  I downloaded the source off of source forge, did a apt-get for the build deps, did a ./configure, a make, and a make install.
<gnomefreak> KubuntuNoob: sudo dpkg -r
<Tsed> KubuntuNoob: make uninstall should clear what was installed with make install.
<KubuntuNoob>  Tsed: So I go into my wine source folder and make uninstall?
<syke> hi
<Tsed> KubuntuNoob: Yep.
<syke> I am interested in funding some development for KUbuntu 6.10
<syke> I sent an email to canonical, but never heard back
<syke> can anyone suggest other ways I could do this?
<Tsed> KubuntuNoob: Will probably need sudo, depending on where oyu installed to.
<syke> I would like a paid support contract
<KubuntuNoob>  Tsed: I'll put sudo in
<CaBlGuY-away> servers fixed yet?
<Dasnipa`> syke, http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid
<Tsed> syke: Who did you email?  support@canonical.com?
<syke> Dasnipa`: yes, that is how I contacted them before
<syke> tsed: yes
<syke> I got an RT tracking #, but it didn't do a lot of good :/
<gnomefreak> its the weekend they are most likely at home
<syke> I contacted them about 2 months ago now
<gnomefreak> oh and can we move this to #kubuntu-offtopic
<syke> er
<syke> it's pretty on-topic, isn't it? I'd like to pay to get some bugs fixed :)
<gnomefreak> syke: no
<syke> weird
<Dasnipa`> imo its ontopic
<syke> what does 'kubuntu support channel' mean, then?
<syke> I'm very confused
<Dasnipa`> i think gnomefreak's suggestion can be safely ignored... your discussion is on-topic
<gnomefreak> syke: no offerng to contribute money to ubuntu has nothing to do with kubuntu tech support
<syke> Dasnipa`: ok :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Dasnipa`> gnomefreak, paid tech support is what hes asking about
<syke> for kubuntu, specifically
<syke> as that is what I am running :)
<gnomefreak> Dasnipa`: this channel has no paid tech support
<gnomefreak> Dasnipa`: IRC has no paid tech support
<syke> please let this not be like #debian :(
<gnomefreak> syke: i asked you to move it to -offtopic please do so
<syke> wait a minute
<syke> your nick has 'gnome' in it
<syke> isn't that off-topic for kubuntu, which is KDE-base? ;>
<gnomefreak> syke: this channel is for sixing kubuntu issues
<Lynoure> There is some elves around, too
<gnomefreak> s/sixing/fixing
<syke> great!
<syke> I have issues that need fixing!
<syke> like my wireless doesn't work on book
<syke> or after resume
<syke> I have to manually do the iwconfig and dhcp
<gnomefreak> syke: thats ontopic but what you do with your money is not
<syke> I really do not understand
<syke> I like kubuntu and want it to succeed, I file meaningful bug reports and go through some lengths to make sure problems can be fixed
<syke> in addition to wanting to fund the development of those fixes
<KubuntuNoob>  All:  I need an opinion, I'm thinking of subscribing to transgaming to get Cedega, but is it worth it? As, I cannot manage to get WoW To run via wine.
<syke> I have some bugs
<syke> I'd like to see them fixed
<Tsed> In any case, trying to get him in contact with the people he needs seems a bit more on topic than arguing over the details of something slightly off-topic. ;p
<gnomefreak> syke: filing bugs fixing bugs is fine sponsering money is not <ends here>
<syke> Kubuntu: my husband never had luck wine Cedega -- crashed quite a bit. CrossOver is more stable, but not game-oriented yet :/
<syke> ok
<Lynoure> hmm.
<Dasnipa`> KubuntuNoob, pretty worth it... i use cedega and it works very nice plus you can drop the subscription ater 3 months and the product is yours
<Tsed> KubuntuNoob: Check the Cedega site to see how well WoW works... and go from there.
<syke> gnome: ok, thanks for reminding me that some thing never change in the debian community.
<Tommy2k4> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<syke> it's almost like someone got people together and thought
<syke> "hey, let's figure out how to alienate users and be overly pedantic on things -- that will slow down the adoption of linux!"
<Dasnipa`> KubuntuNoob, i also think there there is something on the ubuntu site about a wine package specifically for WoW
<KubuntuNoob>  All: How often does Cedega get updated? Is it worth keeping a subscription after the 3 months?     Dasnipa: I tried it, it doesn't work for me
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Dasnipa`> KubuntuNoob, cedega is updated rather often but if you arent playing the newest of the new games it shouldnt matter a ton. the transgaming acct allows you to vote on what features and game support they add
<KubuntuNoob>  Dasnipa', I think I might get an account, Though, The idea of paying multiple monthly fees for WoW And Cedega is quite a pain
<Dasnipa`> KubuntuNoob, cedega works thru worldpay which automatically renews your account until you specifically cancel it
<KubuntuNoob>  I'll register an account later today likely than, I want to get back to WoW As I have a raid tonight = \
<gnomefreak> wow runs on wine ;)
<BluesKaj> !beerkoid
<ubotu> I know nothing about beerkoid - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Tsed> Anyone know if compiz-kde is anywhere near usable yet? (or even if it's still being developed?)
<gnomefreak> Tsed: its useable but pretty much unstable
<KubuntuNoob>  Gnomefreak: If you're willing to help me get it to work that'd be great, but I tried earlier today based on a guide and it didn't work, the installer froze when I would click the install button
<BluesKaj> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<syke> anyone else having trouble connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.cIT'LL om
<syke> ?
<gnomefreak> syke: they are down
<gnomefreak> !wow > KubuntuNoob
<gnomefreak> KubuntuNoob: ive only done it once adn that was to test something for someone
<KubuntuNoob>  gnomefreak: I tried that guide, though, I guess I'll give it one more chance
<gnomefreak> KubuntuNoob: build wine is your best bet btw
<Tsed> gnomefreak: Why bother?  Shouldn't the latest debs from winehq do the same thing?
<KubuntuNoob>  gnomefreak: I DID build it last time, I'm trying downloading their prepatched WoW One now
<Tsed> http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb < Like so?
<gnomefreak> Tsed: i always buily it but they say it runs better if you build it
<Tsed> Hmm.  I dunno, that seems kinda superstitious to me, but whatever floats your boat. :)
<Tommy2k4> i think the crash i keep getting where monitor says "frequency out of range 31khz/0hz" is something to do with media players / xine / alsa / whatever
<Ace2005> h3sp4wn and abattoir: hi again, the install went perfectly and everything is working ok
<Ace2005> i used xfs in the end
<Ace2005> Oh man i forgot how long it takes to get a fresh install up and running :(
<KubuntuNoob>  All: World of warcraft is now installing, I had to let it stay at the vrozen screen for 6 mins.  The EULA Is appearing in symbols, I'll read it later ; )
<Sarnuial> there's a Linux ver of Wow?
<gnomefreak> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Sarnuial> cool
<Sarnuial> oh wait
<Sarnuial> there's nothing there?
<larson9999> google earth is kinda cool
<Sarnuial> oh
<Sarnuial> just had 2 wait for it to load...
<Sarnuial> wow lots there
<Sarnuial> !
<ubotu> I know nothing about ! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<|KOF|Panik> Does anyone know if the screensaver autostart for KDE has been fixed?
<Tommy2k4> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Sarnuial> can i have some help getting my live cd to boot?
<Sarnuial> i stick it into the machine i have prepaired
<Sarnuial> and it gets as far as mounting root file system then stops
<Sarnuial> i used f6 to get boot options
<Sarnuial> and nuked "quiet" and "splash"
<coachJ> is set to boot from the CD bios
<Sarnuial> yes
<Sarnuial> it boots up to mounting root file system
<Sarnuial> and it seemes to be getting stopped at loading the usb
<|KOF|Panik> Does anyone know if the screensaver autostart for KDE has been fixed?
<Sarnuial> i tried debian-installer/probe/usb=false
<Sarnuial> but it doesnt do anything :(
<coachJ> did check to if the Cd was good (MD5 checksum)
<Sarnuial> no i havnt
<Sarnuial> but it works in another computer fine
<coachJ> got to be the bios
<coachJ> look there again
<Sarnuial> so i should flash it to a newer version?
<Sarnuial> because it boots the cd
<coachJ> did say that,
<Sarnuial> i get the casper boot menu
<coachJ> anyone else help him?
* srittner hi
<Sarnuial> im off to flash my bios...
<coachJ> good luck
<Sarnuial> who do i blame if something goes wrong? ;)
<coachJ> not I
<Tm_T> me
<Sarnuial> fortunatily the machine's an old pII
<Sarnuial> so its not worth much if i kill it...
<Tm_T> you can always blame me
<Sarnuial> ok then :D
<coachJ> look 4 u here ltr
<Sarnuial> no
<Sarnuial> ill still be on
<Sarnuial> all the time
<coachJ> k
<Sarnuial> its not this machine im flashing...
<Tm_T> damn
<coachJ> haha
<Tm_T> I mean, err, good to hear
<Sarnuial> lol
<Sarnuial> BSOD!
<Sarnuial> ack!
<Sarnuial> bad floppy...
<Sarnuial> dangit
<Tm_T> hehe
<Sarnuial> i hate windoze...
<BluesKaj> actually old machines are perfect for linux .
<Sarnuial> yeah
<Sarnuial> i know
<Sarnuial> which is why im using this one
<Sarnuial> i just meant
<Sarnuial> that it wouldnt be my main machine
<Sarnuial> i lost
<Sarnuial> if the flash went badly
<Sarnuial> the only thing im worried about
<Sarnuial> is KDE + 400MHz + 128Mb RAM
<Sarnuial> <_<
<osiris> Sarnuial, im running kubuntu on exactly those specs
<aztun> Sarnuial: xubuntu is great for that machine
<Sarnuial> glad to hear that
<Sarnuial> :phew:
<KubuntuNOOB>  I have installed world of warcraft, and it runs.  Though, there is no sound.  And when I go to the audio tab in winecfg it crashes.  Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<BluesKaj> the speed is fine, the memory may slow things doen some
<BluesKaj> down
<Sarnuial> brb
<xtacocorex> anyone using konversation have problems with dcc?
<coachJ> what is dcc?
<xtacocorex> direct connect through irc
<xtacocorex> coachJ: you have to be registered on freenode for it to work
<coachJ> i see
<andrew__> Hey does anyone know how to get rid of a quake4demo in linux?
<BluesKaj> is it in the k-menu ?
<andrew__> No I can't find it in there.
<BluesKaj> desktop?
<Sarnuial> flash in progress...
<BluesKaj> andrew,you can use the kde menu editor / highlight the item/ edit/ delete/ save
<markc_> wow, I just did a debootstrap edgy from a gentoo partition (of all things) and now I have what seems like quite a stable system... more stable (for me) than upgrading from dapper
<Sarnuial> dangit, how many dud disks do i have?
<Sarnuial> it cant read the sectors with the new bios on it...
<Sarnuial> ugh.
<andrew__> i tried it's not on the menu.
<andrew__> it's not a really big deal but would like to know to unistall things
<markc_> andrew__: deb packages ?
<Sarnuial> gtg
<cpk2> andrew__: how did you install it?
<JonTec> Is it possible to bridge network connections in Dapper?
<andrew__> it was the quake4 demo
<bgrimm> Is everyone else still having trouble with the package servers? I just noticed I still hang in synaptic.
<markc_> JonTec: bridge-utils ?
<cpk2> andrew__: how did you install the demo?
<crimsun> bgrimm: work fine here.
<andrew__> it was a file that I sh in konsole
<cpk2> andrew__: self installer?
<bgrimm> hmm, are you accessing all servers? (one from universe I think was a problem for me)
<crimsun> bgrimm: yes
<andrew__> I think
<cpk2> bgrimm: i just did apt-get update and universe was fine, looks like i am hanging on multiverse though
<cpk2> andrew__: then see if there is an uninstall script
<andrew__> ok
<cpk2> if you installed it try doing make uninstall from the dir
<cpk2> if you installed using make*
<bgrimm> ex: I'm trying to install libterm-readline-gnu-perl (universe/perl) and I freeze waiting for headers.
<bgrimm> Also fetching hangs at 99% likley from same prob.
<cpk2> bgrimm: do "sudo apt-get update" that way you can see what its hanging on
<bgrimm> ok, hangs on us.archive.ubuntu.com
<markc_> bgrimm: try a "ping us.archive.ubuntu.com"
<Tommy2k4> if i run konsole as a lower priority will it not freeze my pc when running make
<bgrimm> ping goes thru, and resolves to correct IP from shell (146.137.96.15)
<Tommy2k4> is it even possible
<bgrimm> or at least same IP that apt-get update resolves to.
<cpk2> Tommy2k4: does it freeze or are you just impatient with make?
<Tommy2k4> it froze yesterday
<Tommy2k4> had to press reset
<cpk2> Tommy2k4: how much time did you give it?
<Tommy2k4> ages
<Tommy2k4> it completely froze, ctrl alt f6 wouldnt put it in terminal
<Tommy2k4> that means its froze right
<cpk2> Tommy2k4: sometimes it can take a long time to switch terminals if it has a large load
<cpk2> i dont see how make would make linux lock up
<Tommy2k4> me either it was onyl kbfx which is a small app
<Tommy2k4> just a kicker aplet
<Tommy2k4> applet*
<cpk2> Tommy2k4: you have everything needed for it?
<Tommy2k4> yep
<Tommy2k4> its compiling now
<bgrimm> apt-get still hangs @ 99% [connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (146.147.96.15)] , only thing I had done was enable all the repositories, which was working fine this morning.
<markc_> ah cool, edgy has courier-mta v0.53.2... man I lost a lot of time trying to compile that on dapper, and a new kernel with make-kpkg
<h3sp4wn> markc_: 2.6.17 on dapper is it a bit of a pain to get working properly
<Tommy2k4> someone really should put in the topic that us.archive repo is down
<Sarnuial> ib
<Sarnuial> sorry about that
<Sarnuial> my computer crashed when i tried a bad floppy...
<Sarnuial> had to reboot
<Sarnuial> anyway,
<Sarnuial> the flash complete
<Sarnuial> no change.
<Sarnuial> its still freezing
<markc_> h3sp4wn: yeah, it's probably okay if you roll a dedicated kernel but I could not get make-kpgk to give me w working initrd
<Sarnuial> on the bright side, the kernel uncompresses much faster!
<bgrimm> Tommy2k4, is there a mirror/alternate that can be used instead of us.archive? (thanks for the update, yes should be in topic)
<Sarnuial> so what now?
<Tommy2k4> i heard nl works
<h3sp4wn> markc_: Its not because of some changes with udev (I have had it working before though) using edgy now though however anyway
<Tommy2k4> dunno what other mirrors there are but all apart from us should be working
<Sarnuial> gtg
<Sarnuial> be back later
<Tommy2k4> gb/uk maybe
<h3sp4wn> uk.archive.ubuntu.com
<assasukasse> hi all
<assasukasse> if i install deb packages on kubuntu would i break it? since the package in ubuntu repo is outdated
<markc_> h3sp4wn: heh, I've installed gentoo and archlinux trying to get a decent and current system... this debootstrap edgy has been the smoothest ride so far, even better than installing from a dapper livecd and upgrading
<h3sp4wn> markc_: Thats is how I installed it also (and I have had very few problems) but people dist-upgrading from dapper seem to have more issues
<markc_> archlinux is the only system with apache 2.2.2
<h3sp4wn> markc_: freebsd 6.1 has it ?
<stas> whats going on
<h3sp4wn> markc_: I would always build apache from source anyway
<LouKall> hey.
<LouKall> i was wondering how to install VLC
<markc_> h3sp4wn: yes... that's why I was so spurprised I had such a smooth ride doing a debootstrap edgy... totally sweet, nothing hiccup'd
<LouKall> anybody got any help?
<stas> Guys, are there any good alternatives to cedega to run games on linux
<aeth> cedega is about the best... for running windows games
<stas> anything that is second best?
<z00m> how do i change the size of my folders in KDE kubuntu
<z00m> they are MASSIVE to the eye !!! lol
<GlassCasket> I just tried installing Kubuntu, but it didn't ask me anything questions regarding Grub. :\
<apokryphos-> z00m: same place as most kde configurations, go to system settings
<markc_> z00m: the icons ? ... control center -> Appearance & Themes -> Icons -> Advanced
<LouKall> mir
<JonTec> oh, sorry. I forgot completely that I was on IRC.
<JonTec> so bridge-utils? where?
<z00m> markc_ whats the terminal name for control center
<z00m> its not in my programs list
<markc_> z00m: kcontrol
<GlassCasket> I just tried installing Kubuntu, but it didn't ask me anything questions regarding Grub. How come?
<markc_> GlassCasket: perhaps it just dropped in your mba at the root of your drive
<h3sp4wn> markc_: I wasn't that surprised not much has changed from debian unstable which my laptop has (because dapper was so slow on it)
<GlassCasket> markc_: It should have asked first. Because when I isntalled Kubuntu 5.10, it said it found XP and asked me if I wanted to install Grub.
<markc_> GlassCasket: maybe it found XP and just added it anyway ?
<ace_> GlassCasket: Did you install from the desktop install CD or the alternative install CD, the alternative install CD has the old installer which asked me if the only other os was XP
<z00m> markc_: just done that but they are still the same size
<markc_> GlassCasket: oic, you mean you wanted the option to keep the XP boot system
<GlassCasket> markc_: I booted from my three drives and got Grub Error 17 on my Kubuntu drive. :\
<ace_> GlassCasket: Nope i mean that it uses the old installer which i like, you can't boot linux from the windows boot system
<markc_> z00m: I just changed mine from 32 to 64 and it definitely worked here
<ace_> GlassCasket: The text based one said it detected windows xp but the Desktop CD did not
<z00m> markc_: yes sorry, my bad i just noticed that it has changed the size on the desktop :P
<z00m> i need to select the others
<ace_> My desktop install cd crased right when it got to partitioning, and the only time it made it past it the installer crashed
<GlassCasket> ace_: I thought the desktop instalation was supposed to be better, lol. ;)
<ace_> ok i mean the only time i got past it the installer crashed when installing grub
<ace_> GlassCasket: not better
<ace_> GlassCasket: just easier
<GlassCasket> ace_: Oh ok, I'm not a linux beginner so I'm downloading the alternate CD right now.
<z00m> markc_: its changed them on the desktop but not in my home folder
<ace_> GlassCasket: why didn't the other install go well?
<GlassCasket> ace_: I"m guessing the only difference between the dekstop and alternate isntaller is that there isnt a GUI?
<GlassCasket> ace_: Because when I boot my Kubuntu hardrive, I get grub error 17
<markc_> z00m: that's odd, if I open up a folder icon on the desktop the icons are the same size as the larger desktop ones
<ace_> sorry everyone i've got to go, my mum wants me to clean my room, GlassCasket you might want to ask abattoir he helped me with partitioning and grub for the past two days
<z00m> they changed the size on the desktop folders but not in the home directory
<ace_> bye :)
<GlassCasket> In the desktop installer, if Kubuntu found another OS, it would have asked me if I wanted to install Grub to the mbr, right?
<mar> hola
<mar> buenas noches
<z00m> is it possible to write files to a USB fat32 harddrive in linux ?
<simian__> it's so frustrating when you get to a page like this http://tv.arsenal.com/default.aspx?p=channels/C3_S3&a=8141      and it says you os is not supported
<MuJ> isn't it?
<simian__> i'm not that bothered is i can't use all the features that the page offers, what bothers me is that the developers made it os specific
<tmdx120> is yahoo down for anyone else?
<markc_> hmm, how do I get my soundcard modules into /etc/modutils.d so an update-modules build a modules.conf, or whatever it is these dyas ?
<simian__> tmdx120: yes it appears to be
<MuJ> simian__: you can always make your browser identify itself on other os
<MuJ> at least you can make konqueror do so
<simian__> MuJ: yeah i will try that
<markc_> doh, there in /etc/modprobe.d
<MuJ> though then it will whine about active x :/
<tmdx120> simian: thanks
<tmdx120> naive newbie question. What is vim used for?
<MuJ> text editor
<GlassCasket> In the desktop installer, if Kubuntu found another OS, it would have asked me if I wanted to install Grub to the mbr, right?
<simian__> tmdx120: command line text editor
<tmdx120> MuJ: what kind of text?
<MuJ> plain text
<tmdx120> can I use it as a wordprocessor? script editor?
<josh___> haay
<josh___> whats up
<simian__> tmdx120: yes
<Chillaxed> i need to know how to install firefox
<Chillaxed> i can't find the page
<tmdx120> can I get latex functionality from Vim?
<simian__> GlassCasket: i've never used the desktop installer
<Chillaxed> oh ok
<Chillaxed> anyone know how to use firefox?
<Chillaxed> i mean install
<tmdx120> ??
<markc_> Chillaxed: just install firefox... from a shell "apt-get install firefox"
<simian__> Chillaxed: type this at the command line     sudo apt-get install firefox
<markc_> ah yes, with a prepended sudo
<GlassCasket> simian_: You used the alternate CD?
<Chillaxed> no
<Chillaxed> deskto
<Chillaxed> desktop
<tmdx120> sorry guess it was a stupid question
<simian__> GlassCasket: no i upgraded from breezy but i would be surprised if ubutu's latest installers didn't detect other os's
<Chillaxed> is it possible to play musicfrom my window's partition?
<GlassCasket> simian_: It didn't detect my XP
<Chillaxed> damn...
<markc_> Chillaxed: sure, but you have to mount it first..
<GlassCasket> Yes
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: vim-latexsuite
<Chillaxed> well a fixmbr usually fixes that anyways
<simian__> GlassCasket: i'm suprised
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: (almost certainly you can but I have no idea at all how to do it)
<Chillaxed> ok how do i mount it?
<Chillaxed> i'd lke to play music from my windows partition
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: howdy.
<GlassCasket> Chillaxed: Make a new directory, then do mount /new/directory/name /dev/hd*
<GlassCasket> Chillaxed: sudo mkdir /mnt/music /dev/hd*
<GlassCasket> nono
<GlassCasket> lol
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: hi
<GlassCasket> sudo mkdir /mnt/music
<Tommy2k4> anyone use kbfx?/
<Chillaxed> ok so type in sudo mkdir /mnt/music?
<GlassCasket> mount /dev/hd* /mnt/music
<GlassCasket> Chillaed: Yes.
<Chillaxed> k which one lol make sure u type it in right
<Chillaxed> the one i typed in?
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: just apt-get that package?
<Chillaxed> and then that should let me play music from other partition?
<GlassCasket> Yeah, mkdir /mnt/music
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: yep but as I say I have no idea how to use it
<GlassCasket> Well, what drive is your music in?
<Chillaxed> ok i typed it in
<Chillaxed> and it asked for a password
<Chillaxed> i typed it in
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: thats MY problem!  LOL!
<Chillaxed> is it done now?
<GlassCasket> Type in your password
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: have you run vimtutor (probably best to learn the basics of vim from that before you start trying to introduce more things to the mix)
<Chillaxed> oh shit
<Chillaxed> now i need to run it as a root
<Chillaxed> there we go
<GlassCasket> Do, sudo mkdir /mnt/music
<GlassCasket> You can replace music what what you want though.
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: yup, im gettingup to speed now.
<Chillaxed> ok how do i do that
<Chillaxed> run as root
<GlassCasket> Chillaed: You don't needn to run as root, just use sudo
<Chillaxed> oh ok
<GlassCasket> Is the directory created now?
<Chillaxed> well i'm downloading a shit load of updates right now
<Chillaxed> with adept user
<Chillaxed> adept updater*
<GlassCasket> Ok
<Chillaxed> should i update?
<GlassCasket> But is the new directory created?
<GlassCasket> Yeah, you should. But mounting shouldnt have any effects
<Chillaxed> k how do i use sudo then
<Chillaxed> in order to run as root
<gnomefreak> Chillaxed: sudo -i
<GlassCasket> Type in 'sudo mkdir /mnt/music' (without the braquets)
<Chillaxed> nono not for music
<Chillaxed> to install nvidia drivers as root
<Chillaxed> i just wanna create a root account
<Chillaxed> thats what i did on suse
<GlassCasket> One thing at a time, lol.
<Chillaxed> yeah
<Chillaxed> i know
<Chillaxed> i rush too much
<markc_> Chillaxed: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<GlassCasket> Kubuntu won't let you I believe as it's not necessary and safe
<cpk2> Chillaxed: if you want to actually log in as root in a terminal do su -
<Chillaxed> oh ok
<markc_> is a 2nd alsa device called "hw:1" ?
<markc_> or, how do I refer to my 2nd sound card ?
<gnomefreak> cpk2: sudo -i
<will> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<markc_> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Chillaxed> ok wow wtf.
<cpk2> gnomefreak: doesnt su - work too?
<Chillaxed> i got an error saying i don'thave a directory installed
<gnomefreak> cpk2: not by default
<gnomefreak> cpk2: you have to set it to work and is not recommended in ubuntu
<GlassCasket> I think that doing sudo passwd will let you change the root password. ;)
<gnomefreak> GlassCasket: that will let you change the sudo password
<GlassCasket> Ah, so it's not the root password
<cpk2> so is us.archive.ubuntu.com going to be up anytime soon?
<Chillaxed> i do not have the package "binutils" installed
<Chillaxed> what now
<gnomefreak> cpk2: i doubt it
<gnomefreak> cpk2: take the "us." out of repos if you want a simple command i can give you it
<cpk2> i guess i can jsut use australia, is it au or aus?
<gnomefreak> cpk2: to remove the "us." type sudo sed -e `s/us\.//` -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<cpk2> gnomefreak: but i would still like to run apt-get
<gnomefreak> cpk2: why go around the world
<gnomefreak> cpk2: you run update after wards
<cpk2> and the us security one works
<fatejudger> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<gnomefreak> cpk2: without a country code the us defaults to uk
<gnomefreak> cpk2: uk is main server iirc
<grizzly> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<grizzly> now the above guide caters to creating gpg keys, I want to know howto fix my gpg keys
<gnomefreak> anyone happen to have a tar. for konsole laying around?
<gnomefreak> grizzly: cant fix what we dont know
<grizzly> as I am getting errors with apt-get update
<gnomefreak> grizzly: thats not you
<gnomefreak> grizzly: what repo is erroring?
<grizzly> sry, 403 Forbidden
<grizzly> Failed to fetch http://dagobah.ucc.asn.au/ubuntu-suspend2/dapper/Packages.gz  403 Forbidden
<cpk2> gnomefreak: that line doesnt work i will just delete it all by hand
<gnomefreak> grizzly: theres a good reason
<gnomefreak> cpk2: the line doesnt output nothing
<cpk2> gnomefreak: if you are interested it says sed: no input files
<grizzly> gnomefreak: which reason?
<grizzly> I guess the 403 forbidden == screwed gpg keys. right?
<gnomefreak> grizzly: that is an un-official repo and not recommended to be used in ubuntu as it can break things (and you have to go to wher eyou got it for the gpg key of the maintainer
<grizzly> Exactly , I want a howto for handling these gpg keys of the maintainer
<gnomefreak> grizzly: it should tell you wher eyou got the repo
<gnomefreak> how to get it
<gnomefreak> grizzly: i dont have a clue who maintains that one
<gnomefreak> rraphink: got a sec?
<LouKall> hey.
<LouKall> what do i use to open .cue and .bin files
<LouKall> its a dvd.
<gnomefreak> LouKall: bin = sh file.bin   cue= never heard of
<LouKall> thanks!
<LouKall> hopefully that works.
<glatzee> Hi, after upgrading to kde 3.5.3, I cant login anymore. KDM kicks me back to the login screen whenever I try to login. Anyone know why?
<cpk2> glatzee: can you log in at terminal?
<Philip5> glatzee: if you stay in the kdm for a minute does the keyboard freeze?
<glatzee> cpk2: Yes, I'm using the terminal right now.
<glatzee> Philip5: I haven't tried that, should it matter?
<zeus> help connetc
<zeus> help connect
<zeus> ouch
<Philip5> glatzee: well i had that trouble too... but in my case i found a error in kdmrc
<glatzee> Philip5: Okey, I don't know anything about that, all I did was upgrade kde with jriddells official rep and there goes
<Philip5> glatzee: i think kdm and maybe kdmrc is the crook in your case
<Philip5> but i'm about to go out so i hope someone else can help you
<glatzee> Philip5: Alright Thanks anyway :-)
<glatzee> Anyone can help me with KDM and kdmrc?
<Philip5> you got a hint anyway :)
<slow-motion> n8
<glatzee> Anyone?
<ironfroggy>  is there something i can have to monitor the status of my wireless connection?
<Philip5> glatzee: read here for starters and see if there is any help in it: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DapperReleaseNotes/Kubuntu/UpgradeProblems?highlight=%28kdm%29%7C%28problem%29  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems?highlight=%28kdm%29%7C%28problem%29  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHoaryReleaseKnownProblems?highlight=%28kdm%29%7C%28problem%29
<aldo> Hi to all! I am installing on Ubuntu a copy of VMware Server. It ask to me where the C header files are. Where can I find them?
<Bazzi> install them.
<Bazzi> "sudo aptitude install linux-kernel-headers linux-source build-essential" for vmware
<aldo> Bazzi: thx :)
<Bazzi> you're welcome
<jontec> I'm having a problem with apt-get
<jontec> us.archive.ubuntu.com gets to 99% and stops.
<totoro_home> same here
<jontec> in both Adept and Konsole
<Bazzi> try ca.archive.ubuntu.com or anything else near you :)
<gatekeeper> I think us mirrors are having problems
<gnomefreak> jontec: take the "us." out of the repos
<jontec> okay
<jontec> how do I stop Konsole from updating?
<gatekeeper> is there a repo status page anywhere folks?
<Bazzi> jontec: ctrl+c
<jontec> thanks.
<cpk2> gatekeeper: just delete the us from all the repos
<jontec> delete us or change to another state?
<jontec> like from us. to ca.?
<gatekeeper> cpk2: I don't use the us ones, but just woundered if there was a status page anywhere like you get with your ISP, if there isn't may there should be
<gatekeeper> jontec: yes
<cpk2> gatekeeper: oh ok, thought you might be using the US ones since they arent up apparently
<gatekeeper> cpk2: that's ok :-) poor users seem have to find out the hard way which doesn't seem to be very clever
<jontec> how can I find out which mirrors are close to me (or does it not matter?) is there a mirror in every state?
<z00m> is echo 0 /proc/sys/kernel/randomi a bad command to run whats it do ?
<z00m> someone just told me to run it
<will> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<||Trayer||> Does anyone here have WoW working under Wine?  Mine will launch, but, when the character normally appears on screen my game freezes.  (Ex I can move for about 3 seconds than it freezes)
<Bazzi> ||Trayer|| what wine version?
<||Trayer||>  Bazzi: The "wowpatched" version available on the official ubuntu site
<Bazzi> hm...
<||Trayer||>  Bazzi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<Bazzi> I'd have just pointed you there ;)
<Bazzi> if you wouldn't have used that
<Bazzi> but since you do, i cannot help you further
<||Trayer||>  Bazzi: I here sound, I log in fine, It's in OpenGL mode, Vision is all great, it's when it tries to load the character model the game freezes.  I was thinking Mabey a WINE setting in grapchis if theres a shader or something on the character freezing it?
<||Trayer||>  Bazzi: Nevermind, The section loaded this time.  Last time the other half of the page didn't load.  I think there might be a solution here
<Bazzi> :)
<bgrimm> I've got a dual boot XP and Slackware machine with lilo bootloader, is it "safe" to overwrite the slackware part with the LiveCD install and let it write grub for bootloader?
<||Trayer||>  Bazzi: Alright, time to test.  If I leave the channel it's a crash.  It will not crash in D3D Mode, So, I'm going to disable all shaders first then launch in opengl in safe graphics.  Brb
<markc_> bgrimm: I did a laptop recently that had XP on it, the livecd succesfully resized XP, installed kubuntu, and gave me a dual boot machine
<bgrimm> that's my plan as well, except I have an existing slack install. I'm trying to let it format and use that existing ext3 partition and the existing swap part that I have setup. and let grub overwrite the existing lilo loader I use.
<markc_> bgrimm: yep, fine... should be no problem... well, the installer is ornery in some situations, but generally works
<markc_> bgrimm: when you get to the qparted screen, just go to the next one and diddle the dropdown menus the way you want... obviously select manual partitioning before the qparted screen
<bgrimm> yeah, that is what I was working on, but its being a bit stubborn on resizing an existing ext3 partition.
<rlj> i've had some issues on my somewhat new laptop with bad blocks on my reiserfs partition, reiserfsck would segfault on an attempt to fix the partition, so i decided to backup all data and do a reinstall, this time with ext3
<rlj> now, i just created the ext3 partition and ran mke2fs with -c -c so it did a destructive test with 4 write patterns across the entire disk
<LouKall> how do i get around this hinderance?
<LouKall> LouKall@loukall-laptop:~/Desktop$ sh Donnie Darko (The Directors Cut) DVDRip KVCD by Dev (A TUS RELEASE).bin
<LouKall> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<rlj> in my /var/log/messages from the livecd, i did not see any drive errors during this process (as i saw during all previous badblocks runs), so i am wondering if the drive suddenly decided (on write, not read) to relocate the blocks
<markc_> rlj: you can use "badblocks" to check and fix low level block errors
<bLaZeD> lol LouKall wth is that?
<markc_> oops, right
<crimsun> LouKall: '(', ')', and ' ' are significant to the shell
<rlj> so if so, i wonder if i can read out the list of bad blocks from the newly created ext3 fs to see if it is empty, thus indicating that the bad blocks have in fact been relocated
<crimsun> LouKall: so you need to quote the entire filename
<LouKall> how do you mean?
<rlj> and if so, i will (after a e2fsck -c -c) be pretty confident with the status of the disk for now, and will continue with installation of kubuntu again
<LouKall> example?
<crimsun> LouKall: e.g., 'Donnie Darko (The Directors Cut) DVDRip KVCD by Dev (A TUS RELEASE).bin'
<LouKall> okay.
<LouKall> thank you very much.
<bLaZeD> LouKall, is there a second file ending in cue?
<LouKall> yeah.
<rlj> so what i'm asking is really if there's a way to get the list of bad blocks currently stored in the fs, as debugreiserfs -B does
<LouKall> how do i use that one?
<bLaZeD> LouKall, u most defiantly dont use sh on it
<bLaZeD> LouKall, vcdgear....
<LouKall> dangit.
<LouKall> haha.
<rlj> or will no ext2/3 utilities give me some sort of indication on the current list of bad blocks...?
<cpk2> rlj: normally if you start getting bad blocks it means impending death for the HD
<bLaZeD> LouKall, vcdgear will take thoese 2 files and turn them into a watchable video file
<cpk2> rlj: you look into SMART?
<rlj> well, the drive is not very old so i surely hope that is not the case
<rlj> have not looked at S.M.A.R.T. status on the disk, no
<rlj> anyway
<LouKall> wheres it at.
<rlj> from what i've read
<LouKall> cause its not in adept
<markc_> rlj: doesn't badblocks -o file store a list of bad blocks... kinda the same thing except you need to run it over the disk first
<rlj> modern disks do relocation automatically on writes
<bLaZeD> LouKall, no its not... u have to google it and dl it
<LouKall> okey.
<cpk2> rlj: SMART is pretty reliable
<rlj> well, i guess so. i just think it would be nice (since my mke2fs ran for a few hours and after all performed a badblocks -w for me) to see if it did find any bad blocks during that run
<rlj> cause if it didn't
<rlj> that means the drive has finally decided to relocate the bad blocks and i'm good to go
<jontec> okay, so does anyone know how to use bridge-utils. I finally got it installed
<rlj> i'm pretty sure they appeared by
<jhak88> anyone: anyone have idea for installing flash 8 player?
<rlj> *by the way due to a sudden fall approx  metre to the floor.. :/ (laptop)
<LouKall> jhak: hint, make sure you have your dirs right.
<rlj> also, (haven't confirmed this yet), according to some site i viewed, the maxtor disks in hp laptops are generally "grade b" drives, i.e. not very high quality
<rlj> i'm just trying to avoid buying a completely new laptop drive right now if this will manage to survive a bit longer
<markc_> jontec: no idea but dpkg -L bridge-utils and start poking around might help
<jontec> jhak88: sudo apt-get install flash-plugin-nonfree
<rlj> and if it does indeed decide on dying very soon, so be it. i will do a few e2fsck -c from now on to be safe once in a while
<rlj> or even -c -c
<jhak88> jontec: thankies!
<jontec> jhak88: sudo update-flashplugin
<jontec> makes sure you do the second command as well
<cpk2> rlj: dropped it? =\ ouch, you know if you do tune2fs -C 99 it will do a fsck on the next reboot?
<jontec> markc_: okay, I'll see ^_^
<jhak88> jontec: the package cannot be found
<LouKall> where do i install VCD? in my libraries?
<rlj> cpk2: well, i see no big need to mess with tune2fs right now as i will monitor the drive's condition manually for a while to see if it indeed degrades (i.e. new bad blocks appear)
<markc_> flashplugin-nonfree
<cpk2> rlj: also i think SMART _might_ tell you how much the HD has moved
<LouKall> where do i extract the VCD file to?
<sensei> http://pastebin.ca/96400  Am I missing something really embarassing, or is that really weird?
<jontec> did you do it in Konsole? and are you using the us mirrors?
<jontec> jhak88:did you do it in Konsole? and are you using the us mirrors?
<LouKall> i just downloaded it to my home folder
<rlj> anyway, since i've already backed up all content and made a fresh new ext3 using -c -c, meaning it did a destructive read/write test 4 times with different patterns  (and i saw no drive errors in syslog this time), i'm just starting to wonder whether the writes caused by my previous manual badblocks -c -c, caused the disk to relocate the bad blocks, as opposed to just reads causing it to give errors. according to net sources, drives norm
<rlj> ad so that would explain the behavious
<sensei> It only fails with echo.. I can create and edit files with any editor
<DaSkreech> Where can I find out about Xen and Vanderpool?
<cpk2> sensei: you dont get sudo after the > is why
<jontec> jhak88:don't use the us mirrors, I get it in Adept
<jhak88> jontec: I'm doing this via Adept manager
<rlj> anyway, it would be nice to know whether it is possible at all to read out the currently stored list of bad blocks from a ext2/3 fs :)
<cpk2> sensei: try this "sudo -i"
<cpk2> and then do the same command
<jontec> jhak88: go to Manage Repositories
<jhak88> jontec: and yes I found the package and installing via Adept Manager
<sensei> cpk2: Same thing
<LjL> sensei: redirections (i.e. "<" and ">") are performed by the shell itself, not by the command. so your redirection is performed run as root, because it's not sudo that's doing it, but the shell.
<DaSkreech> sensei: Can you sudo echo?
<LjL> sensei: you can do things like  sudo -c sh "echo blah >somewhere"
<sensei> Hu.. had no idea about this
<LjL> sensei: and, as cpk2 said, you can use "sudo -i" or "sudo -s", but you need to press Enter after doing that, and *then* type commands
<jontec> jhak88: so do you still have errors/problems?
<sensei> Then again, never used sudo to any greater extent :)
<cpk2> sensei: sudo -i should log you in as root
<rlj> and if i can't get that info from the fs, i will do an e2fsck -c -c on the fs (or badblocks -c -c with correct blocksize to be sure the results are actually echoed in the terminal! don't know how e2fsck behaves on this subject) and keep a close eye on the syslog to see if the drive pukes..
<rlj> does this seem like a sensible idea?
<sensei> cpk2: Ah yeah, I just did sudo -i <command> :P
<cpk2> after you do sudo -i your terminal should be roo@localhost
<sensei> Yeah
<cpk2> root*
<rlj> and maybe have a look at some s.m.a.r.t. prog. any suggestions? read about smartmon-something on sourceforge today. would that do the job?
<jhak88> jontec: is setting flash-plugin takes this long?
<sensei> Ah learned something new today then, cheers
<LouKall> how do i install this VCDGear
<jontec> jhak88:what do you mean? lol
<cpk2> sensei: just make sure you log out of root in that terminal when you are done with echo
<LjL> rlj: smartmontools.
<rlj> LjL: thanks, yeah that was it
<LouKall> what file is it that i need to install with exactly?
<sensei> cpk2: Yeah, because root is soo evil
<jhak88> jontec: Setting up flashplugin-nonfree (7.0.63.3ubuntu3) ... <-- the installation is "paused" at there
<LouKall> none of them are bins
<rlj> will apt-get that here in the livecd kubuntu session then and see if it can get me some info
<rlj> thanks for the help anyway
<cpk2> sensei: no, just nice to know when you are doing things as root
<jontec> jhak88: how long have you given it?
<LjL> rlj: do install that, and then run "smartctl -H /dev/hdwhatever" for a general "yes"/"no" answer on your drive's state, or use "smartctl -A /dev/whatever" to have detailed info, or read the man page. with that package also comes "smartd", which is a daemon that can automatically keep an eye on SMART attribute changes.
<jhak88> jontec: Um.... I'm not sure, but that message is there for like... 10min
<rlj> will check with smartmontools first, then do a badblocks -b 4096 -c -c and keep an eye on syslog. that should be the best thing for now
<LouKall> can anyone give me a hint?
<cpk2> sensei: back when i had a root login i had the roots desktop background be "you are f***ing root" =P
<sensei> cpk2: Actually, I'm celebrating my tenth anniversary with linux, so I'm quite aware of that :)
#kubuntu 2006-07-23
<jontec> jhak88: wow. What are you using to connect to the internet? and what is your release version?
<sensei> My one month with ubuntu tho heh
<cpk2> yeah ubuntu is by far the easiest distro i have seen
<sensei> Never been afraid of having root terminals, so I've never really bothered that much with sudo
<jhak88> jontec: um... wireless... and release version for what?
<sensei> Indeed it is
<jontec> jhak88:for kubuntu
<Sarnuial> can i have some help getting kubuntu to boot?
<LouKall> grrr
<jontec> jhak88: as in Breezy, Dapper?
<Sarnuial> it boots, loads the casper menu
<Sarnuial> then freezes at mounting root file system
<sensei> In fact, I have my desktop under root on my slackware machine :)
<gatekeeper> LjL: hiya, [Re-exploit]  Asked my wireless router to update the firmware, but apparently there were no updates, I am using konversation, should I modify the ports in DCC section, current 1025 -> 7000?
<DaSkreech> cpk2: I used to have a blaring red background with all the fonts red
<jhak88> jontec: Kubuntu, 6.6 Dapper
<cpk2> personally i think its annoying always having to use sudo
<rlj> smartctl -H says it's healthy, checking info on smartctl -a now
<jontec> jhak88: is it still waiting at that prompt?
<sensei> cpk2: Yeah, I hear you
<cpk2> root login you only have to do it once
<cpk2> instead of sudo 50 times
<jhak88> jontec: yes >_>;;
<ubuntu_> hello
<cpk2> or sudo !! 50 times
<ubuntu_> who speak in spanish ???
<LouKall> speaks*
<jontec> jhak88: what's I'm thinking now is that you should run Konsole to reinstall it.
<sensei> That's why I've got root as my main user on my other box
<cpk2> no hablamos espanol
<ubuntu_> o rai
<ubuntu_> yo tampoco
<jontec> jhak88: because it has obviously donwloaded the package
<gatekeeper> cpk2: sudo su providing you keep the konsol/terminal open
<jontec> jhak88: downloaded*
<rlj> disk shift is an interesting value, right?
<ubuntu_> saludos a todos los participantes
<rlj> the total shift of the platters compared to the correct placement?
<jontec> jhak88: so cancel the install and then close adept
<ubuntu_> quisiera saber quien me puede explicar linux desde encender el equipo para adelante
<LjL> gatekeeper: uh, honestly i have no idea how wireless routers work :(
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jhak88> I closed it
<ubuntu_> thanks
<sensei> ubotu: Asarfint du! Fattar allt du sger.. visst r detta roligt?
<jhak88> jontec: do I restart the adept Manager again?
<ubotu> I know nothing about Asarfint du! Fattar allt du sger.. visst r detta roligt? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<sensei> ubuntu_: ^^
<rlj> sensei: jag tror det r engelska som gller hr
<gatekeeper> LjL: seem to remember you saying something about using different ports?
<jontec> jhak88: we're going to use Konsole this time
<sensei> rlj: Yeah, I'm under that impression too :)
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<LjL> sensei: va?
<gatekeeper> LjL: was a couple of night ago :-)
<jontec> jhak88: the command is "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree reinstall"
<sensei> LjL: ? :)
<LjL> sensei: ingenting, undrade bara varfr du fann det som ubotu sa roligt :P
<LjL> but let's all be back to english
<jhak88> jontec:
<jhak88> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail                                         able)
<jhak88> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc                                         ess using it?
<sensei> LjL: Ah.. I didn't find it funny.. I wrote to the wrong person.. So I meant ^^ as in "what I said previosuly"
<cpk2> jhak88: is synaptic/adept open?
<sensei> As an arrow rather than a smiley :)
<jontec> jhak88: I had that error ealier today
<jhak88> I don't see the manager open... how do I check it?
<LjL> gatekeeper: uh the exploit, right - no you shouldn't change DCC ports, you should *connect to the server* using its port 8001 (iirc). i.e. use the command /server irc.freenode.org 8001 to connect (or set the port in konversation's settings, wherever they are)
<jontec> jhak88: in all honesty what I did was wait and try logging off and logging back in. It might even mean that you need to wait for it
<jontec> jhak88:what do you mean don't see the manager open?
<||Trayer||> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<jontec> jhak88: okay, sorry I see what you mean now, you were responding to someone else
<jontec> jhak88: try the command again
<jhak88> jontec: ~confused~ okay
<gatekeeper> LjL: right, thanx, will take a look
<jhak88> jontec: error message:
<jhak88> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jhak88> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<DaSkreech> ||Trayer||: Hi
<LjL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<LjL> jhak88: close any package manager that you have open, and try again
<jontec> jhak88: try logging off and logging back on. and if that doesn't work then we shall wait for about five minutes
<DaSkreech> HI aseigo
<tackat> yo aseigo
<DaSkreech> Anyone knows anything about Xen and Vanderpool?
<aseigo> howdy
<LouKall> how does one install VCD gear?
<rlj> another related question, where is the current syslog stored in the kubuntu livecd environment? it seems to me that /var/log/messages is just empty and all new changes are appended to /var/log/messages.0 instead. is this the way it's supposed to be or am i looking in the wrong place?
<jhak88> jontec: guess I have to wait for 5 min?
<jontec> jhak88: have you tried the command once more?
<DaSkreech> LouKall: Whats that?
<jontec> jhak88: I believe so.
<LouKall> VCD Gear is a DVD playback thingy majiggar
<jhak88> jontec: It gave me the same message
<jontec> in the mean time let's check to see if the file is in your .deb directory
<jontec> okay
<supertanker> what happens if I use Adept to remove the package "adept"?
<jontec> jhak88:open up some folder or your home folder and then insert the address: "/var/cache/apt/archives"
<DaSkreech> supertanker: Then you remove adept
<LouKall> five files or so in the main file.
<supertanker> ah. Bad idea?
<jontec> jhak88: just opening Konqueror works as well
<DaSkreech> supertanker: Nope
<DaSkreech> GUess he removed konversation :)
<cpk2> lol
<LouKall> lmao.
<jhak88> jontec: okay
<LouKall> DaSkreech: do you have any ideas?
<DaSkreech> LouKall: I don't know what that is so no
<LouKall> grr.
<jontec> jhak88:it should be something like flashplugin-nonfree followed by numbers and something with ubuntu as well
<rlj> aseigo: in a kubuntu unrelated question, do you know anything about the appeal project "coolness" mentioned on appeal.kde.org? are these visual effect ideas developed seperately (it seems to me from the contents of the page that it's pre-plasma) or are these ideas being merged into plasma, or not developed at all?
<DaSkreech> LouKall: What is it>
<jontec> jhak88: I'm in the folder now and mine looks like: flashplugin-nonfree_7.0.63.3ubuntu3_i386
<LouKall> Its a DVD player thingy.
<LouKall> i have five files in the main file.
<jhak88> jontec: I have the exact same one
<DaSkreech> rlj: as fas as I unnderstand it appeal is the collection of all the visual stuff that is in KDE4
<DaSkreech> So all of them together are appeal
<LouKall> CDI, lang, Changelog, Credits, vcdgear, vcdgear.cfg
<jhak88> But why not Flash version 8?
<jontec> jhak88: okay, so when it's time to try the command again we know that it will use the package that's been downloaded already
<jontec> I think that this version is the newest that we have
<Hawkwind> Flash 8 won't ever be released for Linux
<Hawkwind> We'll get Flash 9, but not til after the first of the year
<jontec> yeah just what I was going to say
<jontec> is there a specific reason that you need 7?
<jontec> jhak88: * i mean need 8
<Hawkwind> Most all sites require flash 8 now.  Very few use flash 7 anymore
<jhak88> jontec; Hawkwind: Because flash 7 player cannot run the 8 objects properly
<jmichaelx> yeah, i have run into quite a few that require 8
<jontec> I did not realize that. Wow. I haven't had any problems with flash other than the ones that need shockwave
<jmichaelx> even a lot of junk on yahoo! needs 8
<Hawkwind> jhak88: Correct.  I'm well aware of that :)
<intelikey> what might cause kde to only open apps for root and not for users ?
<jontec> 'looks like we've reached the enod of my knowledge, then, ahaha.
<jontec> end*
<jhak88> jontec; Hawkwind; jmichaelx: So there's no Flash 8 plugin for linux users?
<jhak88> and is the Flash 9 coming out soon?
<jmichaelx> jhak88: no, not as far as i am aware
<intelikey> flash   yuch
<jmichaelx> jhak88: i am sure there will be an update of flash for linux in the near future
<Hawkwind> jhak88: Read what I said.  No new flash for Linux until after the first of the year
<jmichaelx> may not be 8, may be 9, but there will eventually be an upgrade'
<Hawkwind> We were supposed to get 8.5 but the developers decided against it
<jmichaelx> i can live with 7 for a good while yet
<jhak88> jmichaelx; Hawkwind: I have to get 8 or higher, I love those flash movies posted on Newgrounds and such and I can't watch them properly ;_;
<jmichaelx> hmm, never heard of newgrounds
<Bazzi> jhak88: so what about wine or vmware?
<Hawkwind> jhak88: Then you better run Windows.  You can NOT get flash 8 for Linux, and you never will be able to
* intelikey doesn't do windows,  or flash,   or java.
<jmichaelx> jhak88: you will have to use windows for those for  the next several months, it sounds
<jhak88> jmichaelx: Gah... stupid windows :P
<ninHer> hi all
<Bazzi> I've read that firefox+flash+shockwave runs under wine pretty well
<jmichaelx> jhak88: i know, i have windows on 2 PCs and a laptop, but only boot it up once a week or less
<jhak88> jimichaelx; Bazzi: Well at least I'm dual-booting it
<jhak88> okay... another issue then
<Bazzi> jhak88: well, you should better vmware one :)
<Bazzi> works better :)
<jmichaelx> jhak88: you could try wine, like Bazzi suggested
<jhak88> I have Intel GMA900 , and if I run a OpenGL screensaver, its screen is moved upwards
<jhak88> meaning, the screensaver screen is not align with my monitor
<jhak88> but the accelerator works fine
<jmichaelx> i am installing the new MEPIS on a machine right now:-D
<jontec> anyone who will listen: I found an interesting article on the web about Flash 8, mainly complaints: http://www.mepis.org/node/9948
<rlj> i'm wondering whether i should bother with captive-ntfs for my win partition on this machine. it's a bit against my complete-free-os philosophy though. question is on the other hand why i keep windows at all...
<jhak88> jmichaelx: okay, another issue
<rlj> if it wasn't for half-life 2... ;)
<cpk2> rlj: wine?
<intelikey> why do people use flash ?
<rlj> well, wine is very nice and i use it for icewind dale (which is great great game btw)
<jhak88> jmichaelx: I have Intel GMA900 graphics, and when I open OpenGL screensaver, the screen is not aligned with the monitor
<jmichaelx> i have kept windows on three machines out of my fear that i will need a crutch, but honestly, i should get rid of it on all but maybe one machine
<rlj> but i don't think wine is yet in the stage to do state of the art 3g games properly unfortunately
<cpk2> i think you would be surprised
<jmichaelx> jhak88: i saw that you said that, and am scratching my head, but i don't know why that would be
<cpk2> cedega seems to be pretty good
<BlankB> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<rlj> especially since this laptop is running an ati radeon xpress 200m, which can't even run properly with hw 3d acceleration using the ati proprietary drivers....
<BlankB> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<LouKall> anybody know how to use VCD?
<rlj> so i'm not really bothering with 3d in linux for now
<rlj> until the xorg ati driver matures
<rlj> or the fglrx does and i decide i want it after all
<intelikey> rlj that's a hardware issue  not a software one.
<rlj> why so?
<jhak88> jmichaelx: well I gatta go, and thanks for helping me (who just started using Linux yesterday;;;)
<BlankB> is something wrong with us.archive.ubuntu.com or is it me....or is there a better server to use?
<rlj> *how so
<cpk2> BlankB: yes
<BlankB> cpk2: yes to all 3? 8)
<cpk2> BlankB: as a temporary solution you can open up your sources.list and remove us. from all entries that have it
<rlj> intelikey: how so?
<jmichaelx> jhak88: rock on,
<BlankB> cpk2: thanks. I will give it a try.
<intelikey> when a hardware manufacturer makes cards that they specificly design so that only one software will work with it,  it's "falty hardware design"
<cpk2> BlankB: yes to one maybe to 2 and not really to 3 =P
<DaSkreech> LouKall: What are you trying to do?
<LouKall> im trying to view the Directors Cut of Donnie Darko
<DaSkreech> intelikey: I think it's a software issue :)
<LouKall> and it has a .bin and a .cue file
<BlankB> cpk2: that worked. Thanks.
<LouKall> someone told me on here that VCD Gear is the only way to go.
<abattoir> LouKall: open the .bin w/ mplayer
<aseigo> rlj: i don't think coolness moved far since the author got busy at uni
<LouKall> ill have to get that real quick.
<LouKall> sudo apt-get install mplayer?
<abattoir> !info mplayer
<aseigo> rlj: seli (kwin dude) has added support for plugins that can do such things in kwin via composition managers for kde4 however
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In repository multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<intelikey> DaSkreech software issues generally occure where the software is 'supposed to work'    no?
<abattoir> LouKall: yup, if you have multiverse enabled
<DaSkreech> aseigo: I that was Lunak?
<aseigo> rlj: what is needed now is for people to start playing with that support and seeing what kind of effects can be done.. in other words, we have the beginning of an infrastructure
<LouKall> what do you mean by multiverse?
<aseigo> DaSkreech: seli ... lubos lunak .. same guy ... yep
<DaSkreech> Ah ha!  :-)
<abattoir> !multiverse > LouKall
<DaSkreech> Now I know who to thank ;-)
<abattoir> LouKall: follow those instructions :)
<LouKall> haha.
<LouKall> okay.
<intelikey> DaSkreech like saying my linux can't ride a bicycle therefore it's a software issue....
<DaSkreech> Well ti is
<jmichaelx> whoever thinks that mplayer is the ultimate movie player has ricks in his head..... streaming content still has a long way to go in linux
<jmichaelx> rocks*
<DaSkreech> I'm pretty sure with the right software I could get Linux to ride a bicycle
<intelikey> no the bicycle wasn't "made" for linux.
<LouKall> so what do i go with jmike?
<DaSkreech> Nothing is made FOR linux
<intelikey> or windows for that matter.
<rlj> aseigo: ah, excellent news. i like those effects :)
<DaSkreech> Therefore it shouldn't work :-P
<jmichaelx> mplayer is the way to go, LouKall, but you will have issues off and on
<DaSkreech> rlj: Note there are no actual effects :)
<DaSkreech> Just a framework
<LouKall> okay.
<LouKall> what do i do to install it.
<intelikey> DaSkreech sure things are 'made for linux'  anything opensourse is 'made for linux'
<rlj> aseigo: so do all these things do transparency and stuff hw accelerated using the xorg composition system?
<jmichaelx> sometimes xine works when mplayer doesn't
<abattoir> LouKall: i just gave you instructions
<DaSkreech> aseigo: I honestly think that more drums should be beat about that though so more people can jump into kwin
<rlj> aseigo: or does this stuff require an xgl x server?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: You have opensource hardware?
<abattoir> LouKall: enable the multiverse repository
<rlj> aseigo: the former i assume
<intelikey> yup
<abattoir> LouKall: then, you'd find it in adept, or you could do a 'sudo apt-get install mplayer'
<aseigo> rlj: it just requires a composition manager really
<rlj> DaSkreech: of course. would be worse though with hackish effects and no real framework to build on :)
<aseigo> rlj: how rendering happens is almost an implementation detail of the cm
<DaSkreech> rlj: Well framework and no effects is kinda pointless
<LouKall> there was just information on the links you gave me.
* aseigo notes that x.org's opengl support is simply not ready at this point for production xgl cm's .
<LouKall> which i have read before.
<aseigo> .. at least not if you expect to run opengl apps at the same time
<abattoir> LouKall: then enable multiverse...
<abattoir> LouKall: or do you already have it enabled?
<DaSkreech> LouKall: Read the info?
<rlj> DaSkreech: at least a better foundation (if indeed the framework is usable)
<intelikey> LouKall what ya trying to do ?
<LouKall> ive read the info.
<abattoir> LouKall: ok, see in adept if you have 'mplayer' or do a 'sudo apt-get install mplayer', tell us what it says
<LouKall> lists out...
<LouKall> kmplayer-base
<LouKall> kmplayer-doc
<abattoir> LouKall: 'mplayer'
<LouKall> kmplayer-konq0plugins.
<abattoir> LouKall: 'MPLAYER'
<LouKall> haha
<cpk2> lol
<LouKall> i understand that.
<LouKall> how do i change to multiverse from Adept?
<DaSkreech> Anyone has any info on Xen and the AMD VT?
<rlj> so the concept of the xgl x server implies to use opengl as the low level graphics system (with vendor specific drivers for the cards or mesa for software) and build all x display systems on top of opengl, instead of having x drivers directly implementing the x systems for particular hardware, thus removing the necessity for x graphics card drivers and simply relying on opengl drivers?
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<intelikey> LouKall ^
<DaSkreech> LouKall: Adept is Multiverse :)
<abattoir> LouKall: if you read those instructions properly, you'd know that multiverse is a section....
<LjL> rlj: think so
<cpk2> LouKall: open up sources.list and uncomment it
<rlj> LjL: sounds like a pretty good idea to me then :)
<LjL> to me too
<DaSkreech> LouKall: You have kmplayer in the list?
<abattoir> LouKall: which contains extra packages... hence to get these packages... you need to enable 'multiverse'
<rlj> LjL: it does mean all old systems with non-3d or not-very-3d cards will run a mesa driver then?
<LouKall> right.
<abattoir> LouKall: RTFM :P
<LouKall> but.
<LjL> rlj: i think it means they'll use the old drivers, rather
<rlj> LjL: how does this work? mesa doesn't have hardware interfaces for these cards, does it?
<rlj> ah
<LouKall> i am so fookin lost@
<LouKall> oh god.
<DaSkreech> LouKall: I"m going to PM ok?
<LouKall> okay.
<LjL> rlj: i suppose a moment will come when those machines will simply not be supported anymore. but i think it's quite far from here
<abattoir> LouKall: ok, chill, read what i give again, properly, make sure you do exactly what it says
<abattoir> LouKall: oh, well
<LouKall> alrighty.
<intelikey> i don't know why i can't launch apps in kde (user login)   but i can in (root login)
<cpk2> LouKall: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list make sure you have multiverse and universe in there
<intelikey> ?
<cpk2> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<jontec> why in the world isn't there any information on bridge-utils!?! -.-
<cpk2> if you need the repos you can get them from that website
<aseigo> wow. running 2 opengl apps on my laptop actually destroys the xserver ...
<aseigo> nice.
<abattoir> !info bridge-utils
<ubotu> bridge-utils: Utilities for configuring the Linux ethernet bridge. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.0.6-1build1 (dapper), package size 24 kB, installed size 144 kB
<DaSkreech> aseigo:I just need one :0
<abattoir> jontec: you mean documentation?
<aseigo> DaSkreech: =)
<intelikey> jontec why are there like half the commands on the *buntu system that have no man page ???
<DaSkreech> LouKall: can you see my Message?
<aseigo> DaSkreech: problem is with xgl and aiglx is that one is always running
<LouKall> source.list is open.
<LouKall> nothing is in it.
<aseigo> DaSkreech: meaning that your one gl app would actually make 2
<LouKall> i cant see it.
<DaSkreech> Ok type /msg Daskreech Hello
<LouKall> im really sorry to be so ignorant
<cpk2> LouKall: its sourceS.list
<cpk2> sources
<cpk2> not source
<jmichaelx> LouKall: just go to that source-o-matic webpage and follow its instructions
<jontec> jontec:I know!
<DaSkreech> LouKall: No problem :) We are here to help
<intelikey> LouKall no it's not LouKall you just made a new empty 'sources.list'
<jontec> wait. lol
<LouKall> there we go.
<abattoir> LouKall: ok, just listen do DaSkreech
<abattoir> hehe
<jontec> yes! I cannot find anything?
<DaSkreech> LouKall: Ok you have sources.list open in kate?
<intelikey> LouKall the sources.list the system uses is in  /etc/apt/
<abattoir> jontec: anything in /usr/share/doc/bridge-utils ?
<LouKall> yes i have.
<LouKall> it open.
<LouKall> theres nothing in these files.
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<DaSkreech> LouKall: Go to that page
<LouKall> okey.
<DaSkreech> LouKall: Let me know when it loads
<LouKall> yeah its loaded.
<DaSkreech> damn
* DaSkreech blows on the 56k Modem to make it go faster
<LouKall> lmao.
<DaSkreech> OK the drop down box choose your version of Kubuntu
<LouKall> shush. i have wireless...its ME thats the 56k'r
<DaSkreech> Dapper or Breezy
<LouKall> i believe i am still on breezy
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech> Want to make sure of that?
<LouKall> heh, yeah.
<DaSkreech> lsb_release -a
<DaSkreech> type that
<intelikey> assuming lsb-release is installed...
<DaSkreech> intelikey: It should
<abattoir> intelikey: isnt it standard?
<abattoir> atleast w/ ubuntu
<LouKall> Dapper!
<intelikey> no.  it is by default.   that does not mean 'it should be'  :)
<DaSkreech> I think it's part of ubutu-base
<LouKall> good thing i didnt pick breezy.
<LouKall> yeah i guess i did upgrade last week.
<DaSkreech> LouKall: Then dapper it ;-)
<LouKall> haha, okay.
<DaSkreech> I assume you are on a Intel/AMD machine?
<LouKall> i386 im guessin
<LouKall> yep
<DaSkreech> Yup
<rlj> oh
<DaSkreech> Ok select updates and Security updates
<LouKall> alrigthy.
<rlj> and any reason for me to go for the 64-bit kubuntu instead on my new install (which will be a pretty standard desktop system)?
<DaSkreech> And check the first four boxes going down
<LouKall> selected.
<rlj> wine does not work as easily on a native x86_64 system, does it?
<LouKall> on the right?
<abattoir> rlj: if you want flash installation, java installation etc. to be a hassle.... :P
<DaSkreech> Yes
<LouKall> okay.
<DaSkreech> You want the new amarok? :-)
<BluesKaj> no rlj, too many programs won't work with the 64
<LouKall> Packages, Sources, Packages, Sources...
<LouKall> mmmm
<BluesKaj> I already tried it
<rlj> right, i386 it is for now then
<rlj> or the k7 sources
<LouKall> im using XMMS right ow.
<rlj> since i'm on k8
<LouKall> now*
<LouKall> i cant get AmaroK to play my stupid Mp3s
<rlj> well it's not even sources anymore. too used to my gentoo box
<rlj> =)
<DaSkreech> OK then press get me sources.list button :)
<DaSkreech> LouKall: I can fix that if you like
<abattoir> LouKall: that's another issue, you are partly solving it now :)
<LouKall> okay.
<LouKall> haha.
<LouKall> woot!
<LouKall> there we go.
<DaSkreech> So want it?
<LouKall> i have some sort of file.
<LouKall> yeah.
<h3sp4wn> rlj: If you don't mind a little bit of messing around you could use amd64 (if no one uses it there is no point in having an amd64 version)
<LouKall> it would make things easier.
<LouKall> i like AmaroK
<DaSkreech> Alrighty go back then :)
<LouKall> hehe
<LouKall> okay.
<LouKall> im back there.
* scabootssca is away: Hunting For Fruit Loops
<DaSkreech> make sure you have all your old stuff selected
<LouKall> yep.
<LouKall> got em.
<LouKall> lmao on the Penguin Liberation Front.
<DaSkreech> and scroll down looking for kubuntu.org packages for KDE and Kubuntu.org packages for amarok
<LouKall> cracks me up.
<DaSkreech> ;-)
<LouKall> okey. selected the four of those.
<DaSkreech> Penguins want to be free!!
<LouKall> hahahahahah
<rlj> h3sp4wn: i think actually it's mainly wine messyness preventing me from the a64 version for now
<DaSkreech> OK Give me a sources.list!
<LouKall> okey.
<LouKall> got one in Kate
<h3sp4wn> rlj: You can 32 bit under a chroot
<DaSkreech> save it
<h3sp4wn> rlj: with schroot accessing the chroot can be pretty transparant
<rlj> h3sp4wn: yah i know. that would waste a bit of disk space though for all 32bit libs
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: can I edgy under a chroot?
<LouKall> okay.
<LouKall> supposed to have a .tmp filetype?
<rlj> h3sp4wn: i think i'd rather wait for it to be handled a bit more transparently if possible
<DaSkreech> LouKall: And it's saved in /etc/apt right?
<LouKall> not yet ;P)
<cpk2> hopefully he saved it as /etc/apt/sources.list
<DaSkreech> cpk2: Yeah ;)
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: Yep pretty easily (I have a seperate one to try dist-upgrading with incase it breaks first)
<rlj> or find a good reason why i need 64bits right now
<DaSkreech> LouKall: ok save it as /etc/apt/sources.list
<DaSkreech> and then reopen it to make sure that it's correct
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: How does that work?
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: Make sure you download the latest version of debootstrap (and you can debootstrap edgy directly)
<DaSkreech> You login then chroot and you are nor edgy?
<LouKall> whaaaaaaatttt
<DaSkreech> no
<DaSkreech> now
<DaSkreech> LouKall: What?
<LouKall> i dont have write access?
<LouKall> [crying] 
<BluesKaj> <AMD 64 Athlon CPU , running x86 kubuntu and it runs fine
<LouKall> haha.
<DaSkreech> LouKall: That's right :-)
<LouKall> grr.
<LouKall> The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to file:///etc/apt/sources.list.
<DaSkreech> LouKall: type kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<LouKall> Check that you have write access to this file or that enough disk space is available.
<LouKall> okay.
<DaSkreech> That should open a kate with write access
<z00m> anyone know overflows with a amd64but cpu and amd64bit kubuntu kernel ?
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: My main system is running edyg also but recently I became abit more paranoid than before (so I have it in a chroot also) - you can use dchroot or schroot to put yourself into the chroot transparantly
<cpk2> LouKall: do kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<cpk2> DaSkreech: beat me to it
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: Any docs on this?
<DaSkreech> I've just used chroot to unscrew screwed systems from a live CD
<LouKall> that gave me access.
<DaSkreech> Never tried a main machine with GUI
<DaSkreech> LouKall: Ok so it's saved and you are good now?
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: Use the docs for setting up a 32 bit chroot under amd 64 (but get the very latest version of debootstrap)
<LouKall> grr. no.
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: ok thanks well do
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: (it won't break anything it only depends on /bin/sh
<DaSkreech> LouKall: What's up?
<LouKall> can i just copy and paste it?
<LouKall> the souce file
<DaSkreech> Yes
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: (i.e install the edgy debootstrap onto dapper)
<LouKall> its actually showing something in the origninal, now, though.
<el_isma> Hello. Does anybody know how to make more "flashy" notifications in KDE? Right now aMSN only changes it's text... But I don't notice it. I'd like some flashing colors...
<DaSkreech> LouKall: :-)
<coachJ> trying to import bookmarks from Firefox into Opera, can someone help?
<DaSkreech> coachJ: I think that opera may have an import button
<LouKall> okay its saved from the source.list that was given me.
<DaSkreech> LouKall: Ok so you are  good now?
<coachJ> it does but the dir firefox uses does shoe in the dig box
<LouKall> it says the exact same thing as the one given to me.
<DaSkreech> open adept and hit reload
<LouKall> and it allowed me to save.
<el_isma> coachJ: Try File->Import and export ->  Import Netscape/Firefox
<DaSkreech> coachJ: It's ~/.mozilla/firefox I think
<DaSkreech> LouKall: Open adept and hit reload
<coachJ> i thoght i did that i'll try again
<LouKall> okay.
<DaSkreech> LouKall: ok now look for mplayer
<DaSkreech> LouKall: Do you understand what you just did?
<LouKall> mir. it gave me even less!
<DaSkreech> even less?
<LouKall> haha, you kidding? no. did i change to multiverse?
<coachJ> worked thka
<LouKall> kmplayer-base
<LouKall> and kmplayer-konq-plugins
<DaSkreech> LouKall: Open /etc/apt/sources.list and find multiverse
<LouKall> haha
<LouKall> okay.
<DaSkreech> There you go
<coachJ> DaSkreech: It worked thks
<LouKall> what do you mean by find it though? there are a couple of lines withit on it.
<coachJ> Opera looks good!
<LouKall> i would give up, but ive heard this movie is really sharp
<LouKall> plus, who gives up these days/
<abattoir> LouKall: any of those lines have 'dapper'?
<abattoir> LouKall: not 'dapper-backports'
<LouKall> nope.
<LouKall> most say breezy.
<LouKall> why is that
<LouKall> i asked for dapper
<LouKall> thats whats wrong.
<LouKall> damnit.
<aegeanlinux> LjL: How good at C are you?
<abattoir> LouKall: hmmm... ok, could you change those to dapper?
<abattoir> LouKall: or do you want to paste it so that i  can have a look at it?
<rlj> i noticed last time i installed kubuntu dapper that the livecd seems to set the system locale to en_AU for some reason on an english system with swedish keyboard layout. i thought this was rather weird
<abattoir> LouKall: are you sure you overwrote the old sources.list file?
<LouKall> yeah.
<LouKall> i did.
<rlj> s/livecd/livecd gui installer
<abattoir> LouKall: because its common to have 'breezy' entries if you upgraded
<LouKall> it must of switched on me when i wanted to do Amarok and such.
<LouKall> hold on.
<LouKall> ill redo it.
<abattoir> LouKall: ok.... also give me the link at the end...
<I_Eat_Plastic> How do I emulate multiple sound servers through multiple programs? (ex.. Firefox.. xmms..)
<LouKall> there we go.
<LouKall> its all changed to dapper on the temp file.
<LouKall> lemme copy it over to the sources.list
<aegeanlinux> I_Eat_Plastic:  http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Allow_multiple_programs_to_play_sound_at_once
<abattoir> LouKall: remember, you'd need root permissions
<I_Eat_Plastic> aegeanlinux: thank you.
<aegeanlinux> why that is perfectly OK I_Eat_Plastic
<rlj> check the following syslog about the en_AU thingy: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/Phbw1q81.html
<rlj> the last couple of lines
<LouKall> yep.
<LouKall> i went and gottem.
<abattoir> LouKall: you 'updated' in adept?
<abattoir> 'Fetch Updates'
<LjL> aegeanlinux: depends... i know very few APIs. can't code a GUI of any kind. i'm relatively confident with the constructs of C themselves and some of the ANSI calls, though
<aegeanlinux> ahhh, thats OK.'
<abattoir> rlj: from ubiquity?
<aegeanlinux> I really want to 'lend' someone some source code
<aegeanlinux> and ask them nicely to put 7z support in it
<rlj> abattoir: what's that?
<abattoir> rlj: is that from the live installer?
<yelek> hello all, I have a question if anyone could help out that would be great...its a pretty simple question Im sure
<LouKall> fetching....
<rlj> abattoir: it's from the kubuntu dapper livecd installer, yes
<LouKall> whats that yelek?
<rlj> abattoir: selected english language at the first prompt and then a swedish keyboard layout
<LjL> aegeanlinux: hm, why not just depend on the 7zip program?
<abattoir> rlj: i think its normal, dont see any errors
<abattoir> rlj: oh
<yelek> I just did an apt-get install wine, and I want to put wine in my Kmenu, how would I go about doing this
<abattoir> rlj: could you try it again?
<rlj> abattoir: from what i remember from my previous install, the LANG or some related env variable was set to en_AU for some reason
<rlj> abattoir: sure
<abattoir> rlj: or does this happen all the time?
<rlj> in the live environment now
<LouKall> i belive it you right click on the k menu, you can add programs.
<LouKall> if you have wine installed, that is.
<andrei> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aegeanlinux> LjL: because code needs to be added to the package manager to tell it to 1. fetch .tar.7z files and 2. Extract with lib7z, along with libtar, not just libtar wich it does at the moement
<yelek> hmm, ok lemme try, thx LouKall
<LouKall> :) no problem.
<LjL> aegeanlinux: ah, at least there *is* a lib7z. i was trying to find one right now..
<LouKall> YAY!
<LouKall> MPLAYER!
<abattoir> rlj: i think it sets the default option to 'au' and that you can change it... can you confirm that for me
<abattoir> LouKall: cool, now also amarok must be upgradable... is it?
<aegeanlinux> actually, LjL that's the bit that isn't going to sell, that has to be written
<LouKall> probably.
* aegeanlinux ducks
<edu> hi
<LouKall> do i just look for Amarok?
<LjL> aegeanlinux: ah ;)
<aegeanlinux> hi edu
<abattoir> rlj: is 'AU' the default option in the choices
<LouKall> hi edu.
<abattoir> LouKall: just type amarok, yes
<edu> LouKall: hi
<aegeanlinux> there is an SDK for 7z LMZA
<edu> aegeanlinux: hi
<LjL> aegeanlinux: well that depends on how horrible the p7zip code is -- if it's not too horrible, making it into a library can be feasible, otherwise...
<edu> look, my CD recorder is unmounted... how can I mount it?
<yelek> LouKall, I went to add/remove proggz but I dont see wine anywhere, or how to add it to the menu.....
<aegeanlinux> LjL: Whats the chance of me asking nicely and seeing if you can whip something up?
<LouKall> applying the uprgrades to amaroK
<abattoir> LouKall: wait
<abattoir> LouKall: you applied ?
<LouKall> do you have Wine fully installed?
<LouKall> applied what?
<abattoir> LouKall: committed the changes in adept?
<LjL> aegeanlinux: i'll tell you after i have the various 7z sources downloaded and i can see them
<LouKall> yeah.
<yelek> yeh i believe so, at least when i try to apt-get again it says newest version is allready installed
<abattoir> LouKall: ok doesnt matter
<edu> I just wanna burn an audio CD... but my CD recorder is unmounted... any idea?
<LouKall> haha crap.
<aegeanlinux> :D LjL, thanks for looking anyways :D
<abattoir> LouKall: when its done, look for the package 'libxine-extracodecs'
<LouKall> okay.
<LouKall> will do.
<abattoir> LouKall: and install it... that should get you mp3 support in amarok
<LouKall> oh awesome.
<LouKall> amaroK looks so much easier to deal with.
<LouKall> ill uninstall XMMS
<LouKall> what about my DVD though?
<edu> I tried with 'mount -t autofs /dev/hdd /media/cdrom1' but it failed
<LouKall> the .bin and .cue files?
<abattoir> LouKall: open the .bin w/ mplayer... should play
<LouKall> oh.
<LouKall> right.
<LouKall> haha.
<edu> could you help me, please?
<LouKall> Mplayer isnt showing up on my multimedias...
<abattoir> LouKall: the menu might not be updated yet, hit Alt+F2 type mplayer and run
<LouKall> k, k.
<abattoir> edu: which program are you using to burn? K3B ?
<edu> abattoir: yes
<abattoir> edu: that should mount the disc for you
<LouKall> noooope. nothing.
<rlj> abattoir: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/wVt5gW69.html
<yelek> I see wine in adept manager but I still cant figure out how to put it in the menu, any suggestions?
<yelek> it says it's installed fine
<edu> abattoir: but it's not working...
<abattoir> LouKall: what do you mean, you are sure you installed mplayer?
<LjL> aegeanlinux: there's something i'm not getting. 7z itself is a format for compressing *plus* creating an archive (i.e. compressing multiple files together), while the compression format itself is called lzma. so why would you be using 7z *over* tar?
<LouKall> it said i got it through Adept.
<rlj> abattoir: i never selected anything with australia so i think it's an installer bug. i wonder if it happens with other language/time zone/kb layout settings though
<aegeanlinux> 7z does not support saving file permissions, tar does
<abattoir> rlj: as i asked before, in the installer, or the default options that are selected AU?
<aegeanlinux> LjL: 7z does not support saving file permissions, tar does
<abattoir> *are the default...
<abattoir> LouKall: try again... Alt+F2 -> mplayer -> Run
<edu> abattoir: K3b error: no support
<abattoir> LouKall: when you finish typing mplayer, the icon should change
<ubuntu_> ola
<LouKall> the K icon?
<LouKall> it didnt change.
<rlj> abattoir: could you clarify the question, i didn't understand it...
<aegeanlinux> maybe http://www.joachim-bauch.de/projects/python/pylzma/ might help
<ubuntu_> helo
<edu> my CD recorder is unmounted... how can I mount it?
<edu> I just wanna burn an audio CD... but my CD recorder is unmounted... any idea?
<edu> I tried with 'mount -t autofs /dev/hdd /media/cdrom1' but it failed
<aegeanlinux> type dmesg | tail
<abattoir> edu: using mp3s?
<aegeanlinux> | as in pipe
<edu> abattoir: yes, but that's not the problem
<rlj> abattoir: all i did was launch the livecd, select swedish kb layout on bootup, launch installer, select default language of english, select swedish time zone, select swedish kb layout. what i would then like to receive is en_US for everthing but the keyboard layout in consoles and X, and that should be sv_SE.UTF-8 :)
<aegeanlinux> OK.
<edu> abattoir: K3b can read mp3 files well
<abattoir> rlj: the installer tries to 'guess' certain values and sets them as default... for eg. if it detects from your system that you are in AU, it'll change the defaul choice to AU, you can of course change that...
<LouKall> abattoir: installed the libxine...going to reinstall mplayer
<rlj> abattoir: well i'm not in AU, never been there :)
<rlj> abattoir: from what would it autodetect AU=
<rlj> ?
<abattoir> rlj: did you actually finish instalilng?
<abattoir> *installing
<rlj> abattoir: i did on my last install, yes
<LouKall> there we go abbattoir
<rlj> abattoir: and some env var ended up being en_AU, can't remember which one
<abattoir> edu: k3b needs to decode them to make an audio cd
<LouKall> it was kmplayer!
<LouKall> jeebsus.
<rlj> abattoir:  not LC_ALL, it was something like LANG
<LjL> aegeanlinux: ok, well - the other thing that i don't have clear is whether you already *have* these .tar.7z packages, in a defined format, or you're in the process of inventing the format. because if it's the latter, i suppose you should use raw lzma rather than 7z, since you're over tar
<abattoir> rlj: so even after you chose se and completed installation, the system was setup for au? then yes, its a bug
<abattoir> LouKall: ???? kmplayer is a frontend for mplayer
<rlj> abattoir: since i'm reinstalling anyway and would like to get en_US instead of en_AU, can this be overridden during the install somehow or should i get the alternate cd with the standard console prompts instead of the gui installer?
<LouKall> abb
<rlj> abattoir: yes that is correct.
<LouKall> sorry.
<LouKall> yeah it opened up.
<abattoir> a kde-frontend to be precise, mplayer has its own gtk frontend
<rlj> abattoir: kb layout in X (and consoles i think) were sv_SE correctly though
<LouKall> but the file wont open now.
<rlj> abattoir: it was just LANG (or some other of those vars, can't remember which one)
<abattoir> rlj: technically this should not happen at all, AU comes into question only if you choose english...
<rlj> english as what? kb layout?
<edu> abattoir: k3b is decoding mp3 perfectly well
<abattoir> rlj: language
<Dahgol> http://www.petitiononline.com/gwlinux/petition.html
<rlj> abattoir: cause i did choose english as language
<abattoir> edu: then what is the erro?
<rlj> abattoir: not swedish
<abattoir> rlj: and then what locale of english did you choose?
<LouKall> grr. amaroK isnt playing mp3s.
<aegeanlinux> LjL: I don't have __anything__ now for the .tar.7z's if you asked me to get them, I would have them in a flash though. And yes probebly just using plain LZMA compression, instead of 7z would be better
<LouKall> does this stupid Playlist finished thing.
<abattoir> i guess AU was the first... so you just pressed enter :P
<rlj> the gui installer does not give you the option of choosing iirc
<aegeanlinux> LjL: Like what bz2 is to tar ;)
<edu> abattoir: k3b is not detecting the blank CD I put on my recorder
<rlj> abattoir: if it does, on what screen is that?...
<abattoir> LouKall: do an 'apt-cache policy libxine-extracodecs'...
<abattoir> LouKall: tell me if it says installed
<edu> abattoir: it seems that my CD-RW unit is unmounted or something like that
<edu> abattoir: any idea?
<abattoir> edu: your 'unit' is unomounted?
<LouKall> it does say that.
<LjL> aegeanlinux: uh, yeah, i was just going to ask... what about bz2? it's more widespread, it's faster, it doesn't compress as well as 7-zip but still compresses very well, and it's got a libbz2 ready and packaged with ubuntu
<abattoir> edu: other disks dont work?
<edu> abattoir: I think so...
<abattoir> LouKall: make sure you have the amarok-xine engine installed
<edu> abattoir: you're right
<abattoir> edu: then may be a prob w/ your drive
<LouKall> says installed.
<LouKall> probably not uprgraded.
<abattoir> rlj: after you choose english, choose locale as US
<abattoir> LouKall: upgrade it... is amarok upgraded?
<abattoir> edu: what?
<abattoir> edu: libk3b2-mp3 ?
<aegeanlinux> LjL: It is for a package manager, I am sure that if you had a the choice between 3 files .tar.gz (34 mb) .tar.bz2 (30 mb) and .tar.7z  (25 mb) that you'd choose the .7z
<edu> abattoir: libk3b2-mp3 is installed and working
<inter_m> when will we get the next dapper point release?
<LjL> aegeanlinux: well, if the compression ratio difference really is that remarkable...
<abattoir> inter_m: dapper point release?????
<aegeanlinux> LjL:  which it is
<abattoir> edu: then about what was i right?
<rlj> abattoir: step 1 is language (no locale here), step 2 is time zone (and nothing else), step 3 is kb layout (and nothing else), step 4 is user information, step 5 is partitioning... or am i just blind?
<rlj> abattoir: as far as i can see, i never get the option to explicitly choose the locale
<inter_m> abattoir: i know there's no point release yet
<Tommy2k4> ubuntu crashed again :(
<inter_m> abattoir: i am asking for the future
<abattoir> rlj: if you choose English, i am sure you have an option for locale... wait a sec
<LouKall> abattoir: yeah its upgraded, i did it through adept
<edu> abattoir: other disks don't work!
<rlj> abattoir: i did not get any =)
<edu> abattoir: you were right about that
<rlj> let me know if you get different results..
<abattoir> edu: well, does your drive work w/ any other OS that you have?
<abattoir> rlj: wait a sec
<edu> abattoir: yes, it works under XP
<abattoir> inter_m: the next release is 'Edgy Eft' 6.10
<inter_m> abattoir: no, i am talking about dapper
<inter_m> abattoir: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperPointReleaseProcess
<inter_m> abattoir: you probably haven't read this
<inter_m> abattoir: also, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/dapper-point-release-process
<abattoir> inter_m: i have no idea.. you could ask @ #ubuntu
<inter_m> abattoir: it's a HIGH priority specification
<abattoir> edu: in KDE Control Centre... is the drive recognised?
<inter_m> abattoir: i am not using ubuntu, but only kubuntu
<abattoir> inter_m: the schedules should be the same
<inter_m> abattoir: oh, i see your point
<inter_m> abattoir: thanks
<LouKall> abattoir: Player xine Not Running
<abattoir> rlj: in Location you choose Sweden?
<abattoir> rlj: Stockholm i.e ?
<abattoir> LouKall: where do you get this?
<abattoir> *chose
<rlj> abattoir: yes stockholm
<rlj> abattoir: and then swedish kb layout
<rlj> abattoir: after selecting that have a look at your /var/log/messages.0
<LjL> aegeanlinux: http://tukaani.org/lzma/
<LouKall> abattoir: i got it from kmplayer
<aegeanlinux> LjL: # Decompression speed is only little slower than that of gzip, being two to five times faster than bzip2.
<abattoir> LouKall: what about mplayer?
<edu> abattoir: yes, it is
<aegeanlinux> YOU BEUT!!!!!!!!
<aegeanlinux> LjL: I could marry your
<aegeanlinux> *you
<abattoir> rlj: i cant see the logs... i cant replicate that here....
<edu> abattoir: /dev/hdd  /media/cdrom1  udf,iso9660   user,noauto
<bgrimm> when installing VLC, kvlc (frontend) does not need to be selected too? it is noted as a dummy legacy pkg)?
<epyfro> test
<LouKall> abattoir: kmplayer is all i have.
<LjL> aegeanlinux: heh. well haven't looked at the actual files yet, but that does seem to be the kind of "liblzma" wrapper that you'd want
<rlj> abattoir: why can't you see the logs?
<LouKall> should i DL mplayer?
<LjL> aegeanlinux: and it even comes with a debian sid package apparently
<aegeanlinux> yes, it does ;)
<abattoir> LouKall: i asked you to install mplayer, iirc that was the first thing i told you
<LouKall> [dumb] 
<rlj> abattoir: or are there simply no mentions of en_AU in your logs?
<epyfro> i' m in now ;)
<abattoir> rlj: because i'm not running from the livecd and have messed around w/ them.... because i'm working on something similar...
<rlj> abattoir: ok, got it
<abattoir> rlj: there wont be, because, if i for example choose London, my locale is automatically changed to en_gb
<LouKall> abattoir: downloading mplayer.
<rlj> so stockholm might have the wrong association to the locale?
<abattoir> well, stockholm would be associated w/ swedish... and not w/ an english locale....
<LouKall> [burp] 
<aegeanlinux> LjL: It looks dang promising the site.
<abattoir> rlj: but since you have chosen english, but do not live in an area which is associated w/ an english locale...
<rlj> abattoir: there still has to be some method for it to choose some default english locale no matter what location is used if english is the selected language? or does it simply fall back to the "first" english locale because of this?
<edu> abattoir: yes, the drive is recognised...
<edu> abattoir: /dev/hdd  /media/cdrom1  udf,iso9660   user,noauto
<abattoir> rlj: i think the installer chooses the first locale in the english list... which is au
<abattoir> rlj: after installation... i'm sure you can change it
<rlj> abattoir: so the easiest thing to get it "right" for me would be to use the text-mode livecd (i.e. alternate livecd?) which will give me more options during the install?
<abattoir> edu: hmmm... and no other discs are being recognised at all?
<rlj> abattoir: i would like to get it "right" straight away if possible...
<LouKall> abbatoir: it only changes to a sprocket
<abattoir> rlj: then try the text-mode  cd...
<edu> abattoir: no other discs are being recognised by now
<rlj> abattoir: (= "alternate" livecd?)
<abattoir> rlj: but i cant guarantee.. as i havent chosen a non-english-locale region :P
<abattoir> edu: but they are recognised in windows? sure?
<abattoir> rlj: yes, the alternate installation cd, its not a live cd :P
<rlj> abattoir: ah :)
<abattoir> edu: wait a sec
<rlj> abattoir: guess there are only 2 images to choose from though so it's a pretty simple choice :)
<edu> abattoir: I'm sure
<abattoir> rlj: if you have the time, you can file a bug... if there isnt one already
<abattoir> edu: you get any error messages when you try to mount other discs?
<abattoir> edu:  can you try now? preferably w/ a pressed / scratchless cd
<rlj> abattoir: just checked bugs.kubuntu.org but could not find anything interesting
<abattoir> rlj: launchpad.net is the place
<rlj> abattoir: ok
<abattoir> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bugs
<edu> abattoir: ok
<rlj> abattoir: bug searches on launchpad for "ubiquity en_AU" only finds ubiquity crash heading
<LouKall> man abbat...you busy.
<LouKall> haha
<edu> abattoir: I'm on it
<rlj> abattoir: *headings. so i guess it's not registered by anyone
<abattoir> rlj: i think you can omit ubuiquity
<abattoir> LouKall: hehe... you done?
<abattoir> LouKall: everything works?
<the_hammer> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<LouKall> abattoir: nothing works! haha!
<LouKall> im so lost@
<abattoir> rlj: tbh the search function in launchpad is not the best
<abattoir> LouKall: have you opened mplayer?
<LouKall> amaroK wont play mp3s
<abattoir> LouKall: installed it even?
<LouKall> haha. yes it is installed
<edu> abattoir: now I'm getting a sudo error: "timestamp too far in the future" and can't mount!
<LouKall> ULTIMATE MOVIE PLAYER!
<LouKall> buahhahahaha
<abattoir> edu: try the command 'date' see if everything is sane
<abattoir> LouKall: have you opened it?
<rlj> abattoir: just searching for en_AU brought up some more unrelated things and all of the ubiquity crash reports (that when browsed seem to have no mention of en_AU anywhere... :S)
<LouKall> when i type and then click run, nothing opens.
<abattoir> rlj: file a bug, even if its a duplicate, it will be triaged...
<rlj> abattoir: will do
<edu> abattoir: everything is ok... I just changed the system time 20 minutes ago...
<rlj> abattoir: on the launchpad then and not bugs.kubuntu.org?
<abattoir> edu: can you try restarting? something tells me it is a system time related issue
<abattoir> rlj: yup
<abattoir> edu: you changed it?
<abattoir> edu: from what?
<rlj> will do later on, don't have time to register myself now. a bit too tired
<edu> abattoir: yes 'cause the time was wrong, I fixed it
<rlj> abattoir: will prolly sleep rather soon
<LouKall> abattior: when i type and then click run, nothing opens
<abattoir> rlj: fine.. i'll do it if i have the time :)
<rlj> abattoir: thanks for the help anyways
<LouKall> kmplayer opens though.
<rlj> abattoir: sure, ok thx
<LouKall> abattior: kmplayer opens though.
<abattoir> LouKall: hmmm, if you have it installed, as soon as you finish typing mplayer, the icon'd change...
<abattoir> rlj: np
<abattoir> LouKall: and then if you click run mplayer should open up
<rlj> waiting for my badblocks -n -s -v on a 40GB part to finish...
<rlj> it takes more time than i recall
<LouKall> abattoir: it changes to a sprocket
<abattoir> edu: could you try restarting?
<abattoir> LouKall: so it does change?
<abattoir> LouKall: click run
<rlj> about half-way through now. and i think it's passed the place where it used to complain in syslog about dma errors :)
<abattoir> LouKall: if that doesnt work... open konsole... execute mplayer from that
<edu> abattoir: ok, I can restart now... see you and thanks
<abattoir> edu: np
<abattoir> rlj: why are going through the logs? :P
<LouKall> opens from the Konsole
<LouKall> just not from run
<abattoir> LouKall: good... now open the .bin file
<LouKall> okey. lemme give her a whirl.
<abattoir> LouKall: does it work?
<rlj> abattoir: well i did before cause i wasn't sure when i ran the mke2fs -c -c if it would echo about problems. and before that when i did a badblocks tests, the kernel did complain in the syslog
<rlj> abattoir: i think however, the badblocks -n i ran before which tried to write to the damaged parts actually caused the disk to relocate
<abattoir> rlj: oh, ok... was just curious. :)
<abattoir> rlj: oh :(
<rlj> abattoir: where the normal badblocks or e2fsck -c would only try to read, not causing the disk to relocate
<abattoir> LouKall: ????
<rlj> abattoir: which if it is true is very good news
<abattoir> hmmmm
<rlj> abattoir: i will keep a close eye on the disk once in a while for a few months (periodically doing some badblocks -n -p 3 or so or e2fsck -c -c, whichever i fancy :)
<abattoir> rlj: on old disk?
<rlj> abattoir: if it turns out ok, i hope the disk will be fine. i believe the blocks were damaged during a one-time event (a small drop to floor :/)
<rlj> abattoir: as the disk is not old
<abattoir> oh ok, that answers my question :)
<LouKall> abattoir: cant get the path right...
<abattoir> LouKall: watching the movie? :-\
<LouKall> abattoir: i wish@
<abattoir> LouKall: where did you save it?
<rlj> abattoir: normally bad blocks don't come alone, but i hope this was really a single event :)
<LouKall> Desktop
<LouKall> abbatoir:Desktop
<rlj> abattoir: i however had to backup everything and wipe the fs as reiserfsck would crash (segfault) on a reiserfsck --fix-fixable -b /part/to/badblocks/file
<rlj> abattoir: so i decided since i'm reinstalling anyway to go with ext3 this time since it seems to have somewhat better bad block handling than reiserfs
<abattoir> LouKall: ok, then click on the Desktop folder(click on show more files or something)
<LouKall> okay
<abattoir> LouKall: ugh, i dont remember thos ugly GTK open dialogs...
* abattoir waits for a flame
<abattoir> but then, this is #kubuntu :P
<LouKall> [lou holds a bucket of water] 
<abattoir> rlj: reiser3 is often unstable on my drive...
<abattoir> rlj: though everyone else says its fine :P
<rlj> abattoir: "often"?
<rlj> abattoir: i've used it without problems for some time on my desktop gentoo box
<abattoir> rlj: yes, whenever i shutdown improperly
<rlj> abattoir: but on the other hand, that drive has never had any bad sectors...
<rlj> abattoir: at least i've never noted any bad things (tm) happening
<LouKall> abbatoir: i have the desktop folder open
<abattoir> hehe, you are luck then
<rlj> abattoir: which is why i installed kubuntu on this new laptop on reiserfs and not ext3 in the first place
<abattoir> LouKall: choose the .bin file then
<LouKall> okay.
<rlj> abattoir: no experience with jfs or xfs but they feel a bit less tested and generally used
<abattoir> rlj: i wonder if it could be an issue w/ my Hardrive...
<abattoir> rlj: but then, i dont care, XFS works perfectly well...
<rlj> abattoir: check s.m.a.r.t. information?
<abattoir> and reiser4 does too
<LouKall> abattoir: i cant find anything to open it up with
<LouKall> abattoir: kmplayer or mplayer is not on the list.
<abattoir> LouKall: in the mplayer file selection dialog??????
<abattoir> LouKall: mplayer-> Open file-> choose the file
<LouKall> i cant open mplayer.
<rlj> abattoir: someone here before (who definitely thought my disk was ready to trash) suggested i checked the s.m.a.r.t. status (that turned out healthy). smartmontool.sf.net
<LouKall> kmplayer shows up. but mplayer wont.
<abattoir> LouKall: i though you just told me it opened from konsole....
<LouKall> it listed out commands for it from konsole :P
<abattoir> rlj: no, the disk is very healthy, its only reiser3 it doesnt like :P
<aegeanlinux> brb, breakfast time
<rlj> abattoir: hehe
<abattoir> LouKall: its a laptop HD, not even a year old...
<rlj> abattoir: so you would say (at least in your case) reiser4 is actually more stable than reiser3?
<LouKall> abattoir: shwa?
<abattoir> LouKall: listed out commands?
<LouKall> abattoir: yeah like different options for files
<abattoir> rlj: yes, my case, and obv. wont recommend to others....
<LouKall> abattoir: can i not open it from kmplayer?
<rlj> LouKall: what country are you from?
<abattoir> LouKall: :'(
<LouKall> rlj: good ole world police--USA!
<LouKall> abattoir: me too!
<Raven301> Is there an option for apt-get install to install all the packages with gkrellm in it??
<rlj> LouKall: right =
<rlj> *=)
<abattoir> LouKall: ok, do 'mplayer /home/user/Desktop/whatever.bin'
<LouKall> haha okay.
<abattoir> LouKall: wasnt gmplayer installed along w/ mplayer?
<abattoir> LouKall: damn, i feel dumb now... install gmplayer
<abattoir> there is always one screwup per day :P
<rlj> LouKall: out of curiosity, what are you trying to play back?
<LouKall> abattoir: no gmplayer--just Kmplayer
<LouKall> rlj: Director's Cut of Donnie Darko
<abattoir> LouKall: ok, do a 'sudo apt-get install gmplayer' in the konsole
<LouKall> rlj: =] 
<rlj> LouKall: i meant more like what format of the file :)
<LouKall> rlj: .bin or .cue
<abattoir> .bin
<rlj> LouKall: of what? cd image with avi file on? dvd image?
<abattoir> i guess you 'downloaded' it :P
<DaSkreech> HI :-)
<LouKall> abattoir: of course!
<abattoir> hah, DaSkreech, :(
<DaSkreech> abattoir: Nice attempt at disgust :)
<LouKall> abattoir: something about administration directory
<abattoir> LouKall: hehe, ok, installed gmplayer?
<LouKall> Daskreech: Daskreech!
<abattoir> DaSkreech: hehe, i'm not disgusted...
<DaSkreech> Ugh GMplayer
<abattoir> DaSkreech: where did you go all of a sudden
<LouKall> abattoir: something about administration directory
<abattoir> not like you dont have a life :P... but
<DaSkreech> abattoir: Umm Technical difficulties
<josh__> k.
<josh__> i am getting VERY fustrated
<josh__> i can't install nvidia drivers!
<abattoir> josh__: me too
<DaSkreech> abattoir: I was trying to find one but they don't have theGigabytes that I need in a lifedrive
<LouKall> josh__: me too
<josh__> everything i do there is always something wrong
<LouKall> abattoir: me too
<LouKall> josh__: i hate to break it to you...but maybe God is trying to tell you something....
<abattoir> DaSkreech: dont they call those thing 'women'? :P
<josh__> haha
* abattoir runs away and hides
<josh__> i've tried linux 4 times
<LouKall> josh__: :D
<josh__> it installs and stuff
<josh__> but i can't install anything
<DaSkreech> abattoir: Huh? what are you talking about
<abattoir> *things
<josh__> the commands are SO GAY
<DaSkreech> abattoir: Great!!!
<abattoir> DaSkreech: nothing...
<DaSkreech> man women throws a kernel error
<LouKall> I get it!
<LouKall> haha
<josh__> why can't it be like windows where you click the package and it installs....
<josh__> that would be the ULTIMATE linux
<LouKall> josh__: then it wouldnt be any fun.
<DaSkreech> josh__: Cause this isn't Windows :)
<josh__> no, but all the features of linux
<DaSkreech> josh__: What are you doing?
<abattoir> josh__: doesnt easyubuntu do exactly that?
<josh__> omg no way.
<DaSkreech> That's what I was thinking
<josh__> is it good?
<DaSkreech> !easyubunut
<ubotu> I know nothing about easyubunut - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<abattoir> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<DaSkreech> !easyubuntu
<aegeanlinux> wb all
<josh__> so i can just click nvidia drivers and it will install?
<Hawkwind> We didn't leave, you did :P
<abattoir> LouKall: installed gmplayer?
<josh__> wow, i've gotta check out easyubuntu
<rlj> josh__: try gentoo, that was my first linux distro. that way you actually know it from the inside a bit before you can actually start using it :) and you have to suffer great compile times too so installing a system takes several days! but it's a really nice distro, apart from the minor caveats...
<DaSkreech> Go to it man
<Hawkwind> If my system did nothing but point/click I'd kill it
<DaSkreech> rlj: Tried it on 56k?
<abattoir> Hawkwind: exactly :)
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: One day one day :)
<rlj> DaSkreech: what, gentoo?
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Linux with the mind thought interface kernel module :)
<rlj> DaSkreech: nope, i have some sort of adsl at home
<DaSkreech> rlj: Yeah
<Hawkwind> I've been dealing with XP Pro for the past 3 - 4 days for my neighbor.  I dislike Windows even more, if that's even humanly possible
<rlj> DaSkreech: having some sort of constant internet access is kind of useful for gentoo where you can't get debs on cd's, that's true
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Try debug Win98 :)
<DaSkreech> debs?
<DaSkreech> Gentoo has debs?
<josh__> i like the feel of linux and stuff its just that installing stuff there is ALWAYS an error!
<rlj> DaSkreech: no (unless you use alien i guess)
<abattoir> josh__: the future is bright, the future is smart.
<josh__> command lines would be nothing if you could actually type in and it will do what you want it to do......
<rlj> DaSkreech: i meant hm. i meant nothing i mean. you can fetch the archives manually elsewhere and just pop them in after all in your distfiles
<rlj> DaSkreech: and portage can prolly be updated with web snapshots instead of rsync as well
<josh__> i just tried nvidia drivers and it tells me i don't have something installed..
<LouKall> abbatoir: i got an error message
<DaSkreech> josh__: How many things have you installed?
<abattoir> LouKall: when you install gmplayer?
<LouKall> abbatoir: yeah, administrator directory
<DaSkreech> Woah http://www.blizzard.com/inblizz/fanart/ScreenShot.aspx?ImageIndex=393&Set=0 is  disturbing
<abattoir> LouKall: what?
<josh__> i haven't been able to install a single thing
<josh__> all 4 times i've installed linux, nothing will install......
<LouKall> abattoir:E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<abattoir> LouKall: adept is open?
<abattoir> LouKall: install it through adept itself then
<josh__> i'll do everything and it will work then something else will be in the way
<LouKall> abattoir: nope. should i do a root access.
<LouKall> abattoir: it doesnt show up on the adept list.
<abattoir> LouKall: sure adept isnt open?
<DaSkreech> http://www.setimes.com/cocoon/setimes/xhtml/en_GB/features/setimes/blogreview/2006/07/21/feature-03 now that's funny :)
<LouKall> abattoir: 100% positive.
<josh__> oh yeah, how do you stream video in linux?
<DaSkreech> josh__: What kind of video?
<abattoir> LouKall: ok, open adept then
<josh__> like ebaumsworld and stuff
<aegeanlinux> LjL: How's it going ?
<josh__> i've tried it and the media player comes up but it won't play
<LouKall> abbatoir: ok its open
<abattoir> LouKall: install gmplayer
<DaSkreech> josh__: Do you know what it's encoded in ?
<LouKall> abattoir: it doesnt show up during search
<nnn0> hm simplymepis 6 is out
<abattoir> LouKall: doh! I'll give you the right name then.... :(
<abattoir> LouKall: wait up
<nnn0> hm mepis kubuntu mepis kubuntu mepis
<DaSkreech> !restricted > josh__
<LouKall> abattoir: okay! [looks around] 
<DaSkreech> you may need w32codecs
<josh__> i need binutils
<josh__> what the hell is that?
<abattoir> LouKall: meanwhile you could download w32codecs... if you want:P
<nikkiana> for some reason the touchpad on my laptop wants to paste whatever's in the clipboard every time i click on it.... is this strange behavior normal?
<abattoir> !info binutils
<ubotu> binutils: The GNU assembler, linker and binary utilities. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.16.1cvs20060117-1ubuntu2.1 (dapper), package size 1373 kB, installed size 6848 kB
<josh__> ok well how do i install it
<LouKall> abattoir: errr...cant find those on here either.
<abattoir> LouKall: try executing gmpplayer
<abattoir> LouKall: nah, those you have to download from mplayerhq.hu
<abattoir> *gmplayer
<LouKall> abattoir: do what, now?
<abattoir> execute gmplayer
<abattoir> does a player show up
<LouKall> abattoir: yes!
<abattoir> LouKall: ok, now open file -> choose your .bin file
<josh__> k i installed binutils
<josh__> now it says i need to exit X
<abattoir> LouKall: dont tell me this doesnt work.... please :'(
<LjL> aegeanlinux: integration should be smooth. the library compiles perfectly without any dependencies that i can see, you get a "liblzmadec.so" library, and a sample program in the lzmadec, which is quite short. you can probably just "plug it in" into your code almost as-is
<cpk2> nikkiana: maybe it thinks the touchpad button is middle click? i think clicking the scroll wheel on a regular mouse is paste, so maybe thats what is happening?
<LouKall> abattoir: im in love with you!
<abattoir> nikkiana: amd64 ?
<LouKall> abattoir: i could let the world know!
<aegeanlinux> LjL: Thanks for looking
<LouKall> abattoir: thank you!
<abattoir> LouKall: dude, i'm happy being single
<abattoir> LouKall: ok, now wanna make the mp3 work?
<LouKall> abattoir: hahahahahhahahhahahahha
<LouKall> abattoir: might as well!
<LouKall> abattoir: its giving me some playlist finished bullshit
<abattoir> LouKall: ok, check if you have amarok, amarok-engines and amarok-xine-engine installed in adept
<Dahgol> can i manually edit my kmenu entries?
<abattoir> make sure they are all the latest... 1.4.1
<abattoir> Dahgol: kmenuedit is the tool
<Dahgol> abattoir: thx
<LouKall> i have everything but arts
<LouKall> abattoir: i have everything but arts
<abattoir>  ?
<Dahgol> abattoir: thx
<LouKall> abattoir: yes.
<abattoir> LouKall: ok, now run amarok from the terminal
<abattoir> Dahgol: heh, was just wondering about the accent... np
<abattoir> LouKall: you also installed libxine-extracodecs right?
<LouKall> abattoir: yeah i believe i do.
<abattoir> LouKall: amarok opened up ?
<LouKall> abattoir: yes
<nikkiana> cpk2; that appears to be exactly what's happening....
<nikkiana> and i learned a new trick to boot.... clicking the scrollie wheel on the mouse indeed does paste!
* nikkiana now wonders how to disable the darn "middle clicking" on the touchpad...
<nikkiana> abattoir, yeah.
<abattoir> LouKall: go to Ssettings -> Configure amarok
<abattoir> nikkiana: its a known bug
<abattoir> irritating one too
<josh__> k WOW
<josh__> how do you exit X?
<abattoir> nikkiana: ok, synaptic right? you said laptop right?
<LouKall> abattoir: okay.
<LouKall> abattoir: now what?
<josh__> i tried ctrl+alt+f1
<abattoir> LouKall: engines
<josh__> is that how u exit x?
<LouKall> abattoir: okay
<abattoir> josh__: you want to restart it?
<nikkiana> abattoir, yep, it's a laptop....
<abattoir> LouKall: xine engine is selected?
<josh__> no i want to exit X so i can install linux drivers
<josh__> nvidia drivers
<LouKall> abattoir: yep.
<abattoir> nikkiana: remove the xorg synaptic driver and install the xfree86 synaptic driver
<abattoir> LouKall: ok, save it and try playing mp3s
<abattoir> LouKall: tell me what error you get
<nikkiana> abattoir, thanks. i'll give that a shot and see what happens.
<LouKall> abattoir: it doesnt play the file--just says playlist finished
<abattoir> nikkiana: there is one more step
<Chillaxed> k
<abattoir> LouKall: it goes through all the files... and then says that?
<nikkiana> abattoir, okay
<LouKall> abattoir: yep.
<Lord_Athur> hi all
<Lord_Athur> why may I have a partner?
<LouKall> Lord_Arthur: whats crappinin?
<abattoir> LouKall: ok... hmmm can you try deleting the amarok settings file and restarting amarok?
<DaSkreech> hi nikkiana :-)
<Lord_Athur> I mean, what can i do as a partner?
<abattoir> LouKall: ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc
<nikkiana> hi DaSkreech!
<abattoir> nikkiana: done?
<nikkiana> abattoir, not yet.... for some reason the package manager doesn't want to work..... grrrr....
<Lord_Athur> LouKall, I don't know, I'm not English native, what's it?
<abattoir> nikkiana: hehe... adept?
<nikkiana> abattoir, yeah
<abattoir> nikkiana: ok, tell me when you are done
<abattoir> LouKall: ???
<abattoir> brb
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: How are you?
<DaSkreech> Lord_Athur: What is your question?
<nikkiana> DaSkreech, a bit frazzled, but otherwise good :)
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: Well we are here to help :)
<Lord_Athur> I want to improve my experience with ubuntu, is this a reason for having an ubuntu partner?
<DaSkreech> Hi raven5811
<DaSkreech> Lord_Athur: What's the problem you are having with Ubuntu?
<timi> hi
<nikkiana> DaSkreech, well, it appears that i can't seem to download anything via adept i've been stuck on 'waiting for headers 0%' for the last five minutes
<Chillaxed> i want to close X how do i do it.....
<abattoir> Lord_Athur: an ubuntu partner?
<LouKall> abbatoir: just delete amarokrc?
<Lord_Athur> I've some problems, but I've to go, it's important, see u
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: I assume that you have net ;-)
<abattoir> LouKall: yes, try that
<DaSkreech> abattoir: He's gone
<timi> i was installing firfefox ysterday and i had to update my lists or something
<nikkiana> DaSkreech, well, i assume that seeing as i'm talking in here :)
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: aha We think alike!
<abattoir> DaSkreech: have any clue as to what he was referring to?
<timi> and now there is more stuff in grub
<timi> whenever i boot into the newer version the wifi doesnt work
<DaSkreech> abattoir: Which one?
<abattoir> DaSkreech: dont tell me there is an Ubuntu partner project...
<DaSkreech> timi: Use the old version then :)
<DaSkreech> abattoir: There is
<DaSkreech> Mepis?
<timi> yeah ths wht im doing now
<DaSkreech> timi: There you go :)
<timi> whenever i was done w/ firefox yesterday i shut down the comp
<abattoir> DaSkreech: hehe, i hope its not what i think it is :P
<timi> and now the resolution is horrible
<timi> i don't know how to fix it
<abattoir> !classroom
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Classroom is a project which aims to tutor users about Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu through biweekly sessions in #ubuntu-classroom - For more information visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<DaSkreech> abattoir: I have no idea what you think it tis
<DaSkreech> !resolution > timi
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: Still not loading?
<nikkiana> DaSkreech, nope.
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: ever had this issue before?
<nikkiana> DaSkreech, nope
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: Did anything different this time?
<nikkiana> and i have a finace yelling at me for using the gui and not the console.
* nikkiana hides under the couch.
* nikkiana is a simple minded creature.
<nikkiana> i'm wondering if i might not have a slightly wonky wifi connection...
<abattoir> nikkiana: fiance ?
<LouKall> grr.
<LouKall> stupid laptop
<nikkiana> my IM protocols seem to be coming online and offline.
<nikkiana> abattoir, yes. the male creature that i'm going to be marrying in three weeks. :P
<timi> random question but does firefox or konquere store internet history info and stuff
<abattoir> nikkiana: oh, ok... hehe
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: Sounds likely
<LouKall> abattoir: what file am i supposed to delete?
<abattoir> LouKall: ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc
* nikkiana wanders off to find some network cable.
<abattoir> LouKall: make sure you have amarok closed though
<LouKall> abattoir: open amaroK again?
<abattoir> LouKall: yes, please do
<abattoir> (*Please Work*) :'(
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: Oh thumb your nose at him :)
<DaSkreech> abattoir: :'( It's really touching to see such care for another's problems ;-)
<abattoir> hehe
<abattoir> nikkiana: ping me when you are done
<Tommy2k4> comp crashed so many times today :(
<DaSkreech> Tommy2k4: What's happening?
<Tommy2k4> monitor shows lots of multicolored lines then gives the error frequency out of range 31khz/0hz
<Tommy2k4> rates and xorg.conf is fine many people have said so
<DaSkreech> What kind of monitor do you have?
<Tommy2k4> dell 15" crt
<DaSkreech> abattoir: http://hardware.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=06/06/16/2110211&from=rss
<Hawkwind> abattoir: FYI....I fixed my http://LinuxForDummies.org/ forums so that guests can view everything but you have to be registered to post :)
<DaSkreech> 31 khz?
<DaSkreech> That's kinda low
<abattoir> Hawkwind: nice, i'll register anyways :)
<Hawkwind> Heh kewl kewl
<Tommy2k4> wow weird
<abattoir> DaSkreech: one card is USD1000?
<Tommy2k4> my xorg.conf has changed
<DaSkreech> abattoir: Yeah :)
<abattoir> DaSkreech: heh, you can get a mid-range pc for that price :P
<DaSkreech> Or a laptop
<DaSkreech> abattoir: Price you pay for free hardware :)
<DaSkreech> nikkiana_: Hello
* nikkiana_ headdesks repeatedly.
<abattoir> DaSkreech: i'd be surprised if it takes off...
<nikkiana_> adept won't open
<nikkiana_> i try to open it, it asks me for my password, and then it never loads.
<DaSkreech> nikkiana_: What's the error?
<abattoir> DaSkreech: companies like nvidia and ati have huge funding options
<claydoh> Nyone have any links for Kubuntu banners/buttons? I seeem to be at a loss searching for some
<nikkiana_> DaSkreech, haven't seen an error
<abattoir> esp. w/ the amd rumours, both are going to benefit if that's true
<timi> hey can you get that ubuto thing to send the link for the resolution again
<Chillaxed> k OMG HOW DO I KILL X!!!
<abattoir> !resolution > timi
<timi> thanks
<DaSkreech> nikkiana_: Fine just do a sudo apt-get update from the command line
<DaSkreech> Chillaxed: YOu want to restart it?
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: Yo
<Chillaxed> no, kill it.
<Tommy2k4> i know it sounds weird but i think the reason im getting that frequency error must have something to do with xine
<abattoir> Chillaxed: telinit something... my brain is fried
<Chillaxed> you need to stop x to install NVIDIA drivers
<Chillaxed> how do i do that? ANYONE?
<wolfmanz> DaSkreech ready for some more questions lol?
<abattoir> Chillaxed: telinit 3
<DaSkreech> Chillaxed: Alt+Ctrl+F1 -> Login -> top -> kill the pid fo are x.org
<DaSkreech> abattoir: Or that :)
<DaSkreech> Chillaxed: Do the abattoir one it's faster :)
* nikkiana_ has also managed to get her fiance pissed at her.
<DaSkreech> Tommy2k4: It only happens with xine running?
<Chillaxed> what?
<Tommy2k4> well
<DaSkreech> nikkiana_: Well let him fix it then :)
<Tommy2k4> normally it happens randomly
<Tommy2k4> but this morning i managed to make it reproduceable
<nikkiana_> DaSkreech, i might
<Chillaxed> ctrl alt f1, then login, then what?
<DaSkreech> nikkiana_: In nay case have you tried sudo apt-get update from the command line?
<Tommy2k4> it happened when i was doing find file in konqueror then clicked the tools menu
<abattoir> Chillaxed: 'telinit 3' or 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop'
<DaSkreech> Chillaxed: do sudo telinit 3
<Tommy2k4> i had it 100% reproduceable 5 times in a row
<nikkiana_> DaSkreech, yeah, i tried that.... it sort of works.... now it's hanging at 99%
<abattoir> ugh, yeah, sudo
<Tommy2k4> (my kde autostart opens quite a few apps)
<Tommy2k4> then i closed all the apps and tried it and it didnt happen
<nikkiana_> (and i'm now on a wired connection)
<Tommy2k4> 1 by 1 i tested them and it was xmms that caused it
<DaSkreech> nikkiana_: I think it might be working wait a bit
<Tommy2k4> but i only started using xmms this morning, i used to use kaffeine and got the same crash
<abattoir> nikkiana_: doesnt you being here mean your connection works?
<Tommy2k4> meaning it must be xine?
<abattoir> unless it is a DNS issue
<Chillaxed> oh ok
<nikkiana_> abattoir, yeah... but it was being strange.... all my IM programs kept shutting on and off....
<nikkiana_> so i went wired...
<Chillaxed> ok i did sudo telinit 3
<DaSkreech> Chillaxed: No more X?
<Chillaxed> then ctrl alt f1 and run nvidia package?
* nikkiana_ is not having a good week.
<Chillaxed> no, it just asked for a password
<Chillaxed> i guess now i can do crtl alt f1 and run it
<Chillaxed> i'll try that
<nikkiana_> DaSkreech, how long should i wait? it's still stuck at 99%.....
<nikkiana_> told me the connection timed out...
<abattoir> nikkiana_: click on 'Show Details' see what's happening
<DaSkreech> nikkiana_: Is this 99% for the first one or for all of them?
<Tommy2k4> so does anyone have any ideas
<nikkiana_> DaSkreech, the first one
<timi> on the screen resolution that wiki thing helped, it download and installed 915 resolution and on the resolution values the correct rs was present
<timi> now wht do i do
<DaSkreech> nikkiana_: Which one is that?
<rlj> how do i quickly (without touching fstab) mount a fs as root so that any user may access the mount?
<Chillaxed> no nothing is working i wanna uninstall linux again
<nikkiana_> DaSkreech, Release.gpg
* nikkiana_ is debating giving up and making the fiance do it.
<DaSkreech> nikkiana_: Ah You may have a gpg key missing
<DaSkreech> nikkiana_: It may just be net burps
<nikkiana_> DaSkreech, probably
<DaSkreech> nikkiana_: I have terrible net at work and that happens to me 1 out of 5 times
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: Thanks that was getting annoying :)
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: What are we trying to fix? I forget
<nikkiana> DaSkreech, my touchpad... it thinks that when i click on it, it's the middle mouse button
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: Ah right
<timi> when i do sudo 915resolution -l i get a list of resolutions
<the_hammer> sup folks
<DaSkreech> abattoir: You had a fix for that?
<the_hammer> how we all doin
<timi> i c the correct one but i dont know how to select it
<abattoir> DaSkreech: huh?
<abattoir> DaSkreech: oh, yeah
<nikkiana> i think i'm going to give up for now though.... my internet connection is crappy and i have to go apologize to the fiance.
<DaSkreech> For the middle click touchpad syndrome
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: apologize for?
<abattoir> nikkiana: write this down if yo want
<timi> anyone know wht im tolaking about
<nikkiana> abattoir, i can do that
<abattoir> ok, uninstall the xorg driver and install the xfree86 one...
<abattoir> for the synaptics touchpad i.e.
<the_hammer> thats the hard way timi lol
* nikkiana nods at abattoir 
<abattoir> nikkiana: and then run "sudo ln -sf /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/synaptics_drv.o /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.o"
<timi> ok then wht im supposed to do
<timi> the wiki told me everything up to there
<timi> its says 915resolution-l
<abattoir> nikkiana: you are basically switching from the xorg module to the xfree86 one
<Tommy2k4> crashed yet again
<abattoir> nikkiana: turion ?
<timi> then it says if your res isnt there then edit it...but mine was there
<Tommy2k4> i wonder why i still use ubuntu
<the_hammer> i just go through the menu till i see the res and then click on waht i want
<timi> wht menu
<timi> where do i go to find this menu
<abattoir> timi: you want to change resolutions?
<timi> yes
<abattoir> timi: krandrtray
<abattoir> timi: execute it
<abattoir> it'll go into your systray
<abattoir> click on it to change res.
<nikkiana> abattoir, thanks :)
<abattoir> nikkiana: turion?
<timi> it only list the really low one
<nikkiana> abattoir, no.. it's an ibuypower.
<timi> but the 915resolution -l lists a bunch
<abattoir> timi: is the res. recognised by X?
<the_hammer> ahh
<abattoir> nikkiana: which processor?
<timi> how would i find that out
<abattoir> timi: what is 915res... ?
<abattoir> timi: if it some proprietary nvidia/ati stuff... then i have no clue
<rds> hello
<timi> i dont know its something the wiki on resolution problems told me to download
<abattoir> *it is
<timi> i have integrated graphics
<timi> its for 915 intel chipset
<timi> b/c they have resoultion problems i guess
<abattoir> timi: hmmm wait up
<timi> !resolution >timi
<DaSkreech> rds: hi
<rds> well sorry i am newbie
<timi> abattoir do you want me to send you the link to the wiki
<abattoir> timi: no i got it
<timi> k
<abattoir> timi: you did the 855resolution thing?
<DaSkreech> rds: Well if you like I can be sorry too :)
<timi> well it similar i go the 915res
<timi> i have a new chipset now
<timi> so its 915
<timi> but i did exactly wht it said
<abattoir> timi: and your res is present in the list?
<timi> replacing 855 w/ 915
<timi> yes
<edu> abattoir: hi again!
<timi> and at the bottom it had the desired resolution
<edu> hi everybody
<timi> so i was thinking that was good
<timi> but now im stuck with this pretty list of resolutions
<abattoir> edu: hello
<rds> does all these people  speaking about Linux?
<abattoir> timi: did you restart X ?
<timi> ahh
<timi> i did
<edu> abattoir: I restarted, but I have the same problem... can't mount the drive with a blank CD
<timi> cntrl alt backspace
<timi> should i reboot kubunto maybe
<timi> i c there it said reboot but was ambigous
<abattoir> edu: ah, the time is correct?
<abattoir> timi: ok, give it a shot
<edu> abattoir: that problem only happens with blank CDs on the drive
<abattoir> edu: ok, so other discs are mounted?
<Hawkwind> You don't mount blank CD's that  I know of
<edu> abattoir: yes, data and audio discs can be mounted
<abattoir> edu: ok, so now it works....
<abattoir> edu: did you try k3b?
<DaSkreech> rds: Hopefully. If not they should be in #kubuntu-offtopic
<abattoir> going by what Hawkwind says, i guess you cant mount a blank
<edu> Hawkwind: but then, how could I burn a CD? K3b told me: "error, no support.  Insert a blank CD"
<coachJ> R the US repos still down?
<Hawkwind> A blank CD has no filesystem, which is what you actually mount when you mount things
<abattoir> edu: did you try k3b ?
<Hawkwind> edu: Are you using k3b ?
<edu> abattoir: yes, I did
<TheUni> using the kubuntu live cd, how can i reinstall grub?
<edu> Hawkwind: yes, I am
<Hawkwind> coachJ: I had to change us.archives to just archives for it to work
<wolfmanz> when is kde 4 do out?
<Hawkwind> edu: Audio or data CD ?
<Hawkwind> wolfmanz: Not for a while
<TheUni> i had to install windows, so i need grub at the mbr again
<Tommy2k4> to whoever was just helping me: it crashed AGAIN :@
<edu> Hawkwind: I wanna burn an audio CD
<coachJ> strange
<Hawkwind> edu: When you opened k3b, did you click on New Audio CD project ?
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: When it's done
<wolfmanz> DaSkreech well thats good to know
<edu> Hawkwind: yes, but when all tracks are ready to be burned and I press the "burn" button, the program requests a blank CD (and a blank CD is on the drive now!)
<Hawkwind> edu: Are you 100% positive it's blank ?
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: Yeah. Kinda like Vista :)
<wolfmanz> DaSkreech vista is gonna suck they have taken so much out of it they might as well not even bother putting it out
<edu> Hawkwind: I tried with several CDs... but k3B still asks for a blank CD
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: But. But.. It has 1337 Glass Windowz!!
<abattoir> edu: have you tried another brand/batch ?
<Hawkwind> edu: Have you setup everything for mp3 support and whatnot.  I believe there are some things you need installed first for k3b to burn mp3 files
<abattoir> Hawkwind: he said he did
<wolfmanz> DaSkreech lol that just means you will need a dual core machine to see it lol
<h3sp4wn> edu: Is the user definately in the cdrom group ? (run groups to find out)
<easynintendo> is there an employee/admin of freenode in here that outranks lilo?
<DaSkreech> ha ha My mom got the I'm a Mac advertisement
<easynintendo> i wish to file a complaint for harrasment against lilo
<timi> abbatoir it didnt work
<timi> i dont think at least
<DaSkreech> easynintendo: Try #freenode
<timi> what was the commad to open up the resize and refresh
<edu> Hawkwind: my k3b works fine with mp3 'cause I installed lib2k3b-mp3 (or similar)
<brian|lfs> sup room
<easynintendo> brian|lfs if you are following me im asking you to stop
<brian|lfs> no I'm not following you
<edu> h3sp4wn: the user is member of the cdrom group, in fact the user can read data CDs, but can't work with blank CDs
<brian|lfs> I'm just in every linux room on here
<DaSkreech> Kinda paranoid :)
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Hi here too
<timi> whats the command to open the resize screen
<abattoir> brian|lfs: if you are really harassing that guy, cool keep it up :P
<abattoir> timi: back? it worked?
<Hawkwind> LOL abattoir
<timi> im not sure
<abattoir> timi: krandrtray ?
<timi> yeah that one
<brian|lfs> nah I just know he lives in arkansas lol
<timi> it said that they should be avaible now, the resolutions
<edu> h3sp4wn: "Waiting for disc..."
<abattoir> Hawkwind: he changes his nick and acts like a newbie who wants help... he just messes around
<edu> h3sp4wn: "Insert a blank CD-R(W)"
<timi> no it didnt work
<Hawkwind> abattoir: I've seen him a couple of times in here.  He seems quite 'annoying' to put it nicely
<h3sp4wn> edu: Does it work if you run it with kdesu ?
<brian|lfs> who you all talking about
<abattoir> Hawkwind: heh...
<brian|lfs> oh don't know him
<Tommy2k4> is it safe to clear /var/log/syslog
<abattoir> timi: wait a sec
<edu> h3sp4wn: I'm trying, wait a sec...
<Hawkwind> Tommy2k4: Why on earth would you want to ?
<DaSkreech> Man When is gaim going to update :(
<timi> ok
<brian|lfs> 5 years from now I'll brb
<Hobbsee> hi DaSkreech :P
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Update to 2.0 final you mean ?
<DaSkreech> Yeah!
<DaSkreech> It's two SOC's old now
<Hawkwind> Hah, who knows
<DaSkreech> HI Lord_Athur
* Hawkwind Tickles Hobbsee just for fun :P
<Lord_Athur> Hi all, I'm back.
<Tommy2k4> to make it nice and clear next time my comp crashes
<Tommy2k4> @ Hawkwind
* Hobbsee thwacks Hawkwind 
* Hawkwind Falls over face first onto the floor :(
<Tommy2k4> my comp has crashed like 15+ times today
<abattoir> timi: did you try changing the resolution int the /etc/default/855resolution  file?
<Hawkwind> Define 'crashed'
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Hey hey. This is the internet so you know what kind of stuff is down there!!
<abattoir> *in
<timi> no
<timi> i just dl the program and displayed the list
<Tommy2k4> monitor shows lots of multicolored vertical lines then gives the error frequency out of range 31khz/0hz
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: There are different definitions of crashed?
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: I was hoping you had done your chores today and swept/mopped the floor :P
<edu> h3sp4wn: exactly the same... waiting for disc
<Lord_Athur> DaSkreech, I don't have current problems with ubuntu(kubuntu really, it's what i use), but I'd like to learn more about it ir order to become a real contribution. Could a partner help me with that?
<abattoir> timi: what res do you have now?
<edu> h3sp4wn: I think the problem is not about perms
<timi> i didnt think i needed to edit it because the resolutio i wantede was in teh list
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: There is a lot of Nigerian scams and porn today :-P
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Certainly.  Some people call a freeze up a crash.  Or various other random acts of unwanted things
<timi> 640x480
<coachJ> I pluged my web cam in today, kopete reconigized it and config it with out me even touching anything
<Tommy2k4> so what would you define my problem as DaSkreech
<timi> yesterday i was bettere
<abattoir> timi: tbh, the wiki is ambiguous
<timi> when rebootd today was bad
<Hawkwind> Tommy2k4: Ahhh, sounds like you are still battling xorg problems
<Tommy2k4> moparisthebest = ugly
<h3sp4wn> edu: scsi or ide cdrom drive ?
<DaSkreech> Basically not being able to use your computer is a crash
<timi> yesterday the res was a little low the screen is 1440x900
<Hawkwind> Tommy2k4: Have you tried switching monitors ?
<abattoir> timi: says nothing about what you should do... whether you should launch the program at startup,or mess around w/ xorg.conf
<Tommy2k4> nope
<edu> h3sp4wn: it's an ide cdrom RW drive
<Tommy2k4> dont have a spare
<Hawkwind> Tommy2k4: That would be the first thing to test
<Tommy2k4> maybe
<Hawkwind> Tommy2k4: Have you run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and reset your xorg.conf ?
<abattoir> timi: try reconfiguring X again
<edu> can't work with blank CDs! any idea?
<abattoir> timi: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<timi> ok
<Lord_Athur> DaSkreech, forget it, now I don't want to be partner :P
<DaSkreech> Lord_Athur: What are you talking about?
<Lord_Athur> about the last lines I wrote you
<Lord_Athur> see them
<DaSkreech> Lord_Athur: What is a Ubuntu partner?
<edu> h3sp4wn: it's an ide cdrom RW drive
<Tommy2k4> wow these crashes are getting frequent
<Lord_Athur> It's what I wanted to know :P http://www.ubuntu.com/partners
<timi> all right abatori it took me through a whole bunch of stuff
<timi> i selected my graphics as vesa since it generic
<edu> h3sp4wn: that drive is working fine, except when I put a blank CD for burning
<abattoir> timi: ok, you saw the res?
<timi> it asked me the resoultion i wanted
<timi> and i chose it
<timi> so now do i restart x
<abattoir> timi: you saw it?
<timi> yes
<timi> and i chose it too
<timi> then it was done
<abattoir> ok, good, yes restart X
<DaSkreech> Lord_Athur: Ah ok :)
<edu> it's weird
<Tommy2k4> ive reset my monitor to factory settings, wonder if that will make a diff (doubt it)
<timi> abbatoir
<Hawkwind> Tommy2k4: Have you run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and reset your xorg.conf ?
<timi> you are the man
<Tommy2k4> many times
<Tommy2k4> ill do it now
<Dahgol> hi. when i try to install a program i get: ./el-130.x86.linux.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_net-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Tommy2k4> does xorg.conf get edited if i boot up with monitor turned off
<abattoir> timi: works?
<timi> like a charm
<abattoir> timi: nice :)
<timi> the resoultion is at 1024x768 which is fine with me
<edu> K3b can't find blank CDs on the drive... any idea, please?
<DaSkreech> edu: Does the Cd turn up on the desktop?
<edu> DaSkreech: nope, it's a blank CD
<DaSkreech> edu: I think I've had blank Cds turn up
<DaSkreech> I think ..
<edu> DaSkreech: I see...
<edu> DaSkreech: K3b can't find them
<DaSkreech> What are you burning to it?
<DaSkreech> Data or music
<timi> hey abbatoir, what was the command you gave me to manually configure x server agian
<DaSkreech> ||Trayer||: Why don't you just set your name?
<Hawkwind> timi: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<||Trayer||>  DaSkreech: That would take effort ; )
<DaSkreech> As opposed to changing your name everytime you login?
<edu> DaSkreech: music
<DaSkreech> ah.. Hmm Maybe plugins?
<Hawkwind> It's kind of annoying to see a user join a channel and immediately change nicks
<Hawkwind> Imagine if everyone does that, how much useless buffer space that would take up
<ironfroggy> is there some way to say "dont use this repository mirror"?
<Tommy2k4> ok ive dpkg-reconfigure server-xorg
<ironfroggy> like a mirror blacklist?
<||Trayer||>  DaSkreech: >_>; Shh! You know nothing *Looks around*.  Yeah I'll set it in a second.
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: You can disable it in apt-get IIRC
<Tommy2k4> i predict another crash soon
<Tommy2k4> can anyone explain this: http://img93.imageshack.us/img93/4776/bugkp4.png
<Tommy2k4> broken bars on gui items
<jontec> Why can I not connect to the internet while a bridge.
<jontec> is up?
<jontec> Anyone know?
<Tommy2k4> patience
<ironfroggy> Hawkwind: any idea what option? i dont see anything relevent.
<edu> DaSkreech: I'm trying to burn an audio cd
<DaSkreech> edu: Right I remember having some issues with that under kubuntu until I installed some plugins
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: I don't use any GUI tools for installing/removing/updating apps, sorry
<DaSkreech> For the life of me I don't remember if it threw that error though
<ironfroggy> Hawkwind: umm.. you said apt-get could do it. thats what i was looking for relevent options for... i dont see why GUIs have anything to do with it?
<edu> DaSkreech: I see... plugins for what?
<edu> DaSkreech: my problem is not about codecs...
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: Sorry, I meant Adept
<brian|lfs> hey jontec are you there?
<ironfroggy> i dont think it can do anything. it has an interface to commenting and uncommenting repo URLs in sources.list, but thats all is ee.
<ironfroggy> but i havent been able to access us.archives.ubuntu.com all day
<||Trayer||> How does one make the menu at the top (File, edit, view, etc) Re-appear? It's not there = \
<jontec> yeah, sorry
<james__> what exactly does the command 'rmmod ndiswrapper' do?
<brian|lfs> are you in washington DC man
<edu> K3b can't find blank CDs on the drive... any idea, please?
<jontec> nope
<||Trayer||> In konqueror*
<brian|lfs> near DC
<jontec> not really.
<jontec> why?
<brian|lfs> I'm in Dc and its saying your ip is in DC
<jontec> oh, yeah it's something weird that Earthlink does.
<t0vig> is anyone else having trouble getting headers from us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<DaSkreech> t0vig: It's down I think
<jontec> I've done traces on my route and goes through there
<jontec> yeah, all us mirros are down
<t0vig> DaSkreech: what are the alternatives?/
<brian|lfs> so where are you really from
<Tommy2k4> !vga
<ubotu> I know nothing about vga - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Tommy2k4> <Sutoka> maybe try using the vga driver instead of the i810 driver to see if its the video card or the driver causing the problem
<DaSkreech> t0vig: remove us from the sources
<ironfroggy> is us.archive.ubuntu.com down for everyone today?
<Tommy2k4> anyone think that could be a good idea
<||Trayer||> Anyone know how to make the Menu at the top of  Konqueror  with file, edit, view etc re-appear? It disapeared for me.
<DaSkreech> ironfroggy: :-)
<t0vig> DaSkreech: aight, thanks
<Healot> ||Trayer|| Ctrl+M
<DaSkreech> ||Trayer||: Ctrl+M
<ironfroggy> DaSkreech: yeah?
<DaSkreech> noiesmo: Yo!
<DaSkreech> ironfroggy: Yeah it is
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, hey :)
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, hows ya been
<edu> I want to remove Windows XP from my computer, but I can't do it if my CD-RW drive doesn't work on Kubuntu...
<DaSkreech> noiesmo: Sick sick sick
<edu> :)
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, not good
<DaSkreech> edu: have you tried a non blank CD?
<ironfroggy> ah this sucks. im on a freshly installed box. i cant install anything additional now!
<DaSkreech> ironfroggy: Just take out the us part of the URL
<edu> DaSkreech: yes, and the drive works fine with data/audio CDs!
<jontec> My computer is bridging two ethernet connections, but once I bridge them, I can't connect to the internet. Anyone know why?
<brian|lfs> what is the box running
<brian|lfs> the freshly installed box
<edu> DaSkreech: blank CDs are the problem
<_marshall> wats happenin baby?!
<DaSkreech> edu: Then it should work with the the blank
<DaSkreech> edu: Put in a CD with something on it and see if k3b can see it
<edu> DaSkreech: ok, I'm trying... wait a sec
<_marshall> DaSkreech: do you know if k3b does dual layer dvds?
<Healot> edu: don't remove Windows XP then
<DaSkreech> _marshall: Last I heard. No
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, edu its not the permissions thing with k3b ie the burning group
<_marshall> DaSkreech: dagnabbit
<edu> Healot: but I hate it!
<edu> noiesmo: I'm member of the group "cdrom"
<Healot> because you can't use it properly :)
<DaSkreech> _marshall: MIght be wrong check the k3b page
<_marshall> DaSkreech: k
<noiesmo> edu, ok
<noiesmo> edu, just checking its caught me once or twice
<noiesmo> edu, sorry came in later on this, I assume k3b see's your burner but when you put a disk in it doesnt think it's got one?
<ironfroggy> DaSkreech: it forwards to it. i tried that.
<DaSkreech> ironfroggy: Then use something else like it or fr
<edu> noiesmo: yes, that happens when I put a blank CD
<edu> noiesmo: but other data/audio CDs can be read ok
<noiesmo> edu, by k3b or your system
<edu> noiesmo: both
<DaSkreech> edu: So k3b is looking at the right device for your CDrom then?
<DaSkreech> edu: are you sure the Cd is empty?
<edu> DaSkreech: yes, it's the right device and the cd is empty (I tried with several CDs)
<DaSkreech> :-(
<edu> :(
<edu> it's weird...
<DaSkreech> Man I'm not sure. k3b has always been one of those no problem apps
<noiesmo> edu, DaSkreech maybe edu should file a bug report
<DaSkreech> Maybe ask in #kde?
<Rahab> http://www.noisebot.com/in_communist_russia_shirt_wears_you_t-shirt
<noiesmo> more likly ask in k3b not kde you think DaSkreech
<james__> recently i was trying to watch a video stream and mplayer would not play it (sometimes i hate mplayer), and in trying to get that stream to work, i installed the xine firefox plugin... after that, the stream would play using xine, BUT ever since then, all of the video that i play on this computer is ridiculously bright, and nothing i have tried corrects that. any suggestions?
<DaSkreech> noiesmo: Oh Yeah Cause there are loads of people in there!!
<edu> noiesmo: maybe I should try with another brand...
<noiesmo> I'd say if kubuntu pops up the what to do with cd window then it's k3b thats having the problem not kde
<DaSkreech> noiesmo: How many folks do you think are in #k3b?
<noiesmo> me and you
<edu> noiesmo: nope, there is not pop up
<edu> noiesmo: blank CDs don't turn up on my system
<noiesmo> edu but no blank do
<timi> i dont know if its just me but internet seems slower on linux
<DaSkreech> edu: Yep I'd ask on #kde
<edu> noiesmo: yes, data/music CDs turn up
<edu> DaSkreech: thanks!
<timi> how do you get kubuntu to stop saving the history of all the files and urls you go to
<noiesmo> edu go kde see what they have to say
<edu> noiesmo: ok, thank you
<DaSkreech> noiesmo: They have     compisiting in kwin now ")
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, cool
<noiesmo> timi, are we talking firefox or konquerer
<timi> either because it seems they both do it
<timi> i also wanted to set firefox as my default browser but that prompt doesnt even come up
<noiesmo> im firefox go to preferances and set the cache to nil might do it you can adjust konqueror thru its properities to
<DaSkreech> noiesmo: So you can do all sorts of XGL fun stuff with that ;-)
<timi> yeah i would
<timi> but for somreason its not there
<timi> i used firefox and windows and preferences ws there
<timi> then apt-got this one and there is no preference under tools
<noiesmo> timi, in kde you can set application preferances thru kcontrol
<noiesmo> timi, in firefox go to edit then preferences then privacy
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, I 'll have to have a look
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, been muching around wiith old laptop
<DaSkreech> Sweet
<coljstout> Hiddy Ho...
<DaSkreech> I need a laptop
<timi> yeah i dont have preference
<timi> its just not there
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, have set up with ubuntu server then added xfce for something differnet man its qick for its age compared to running it on kde or gnome
<DaSkreech> noiesmo: Yup that's what it's for :)
<timi> so everybody else has preferences on there firefox im assuming
<timi> i wondeer why mine didnt dl it
<noiesmo> timi, dude firefox has to have preferancses under the edit tab
<timi> ahaha
<timi> i c
<timi> for some reason  i remember gooing to tools when i used windows
<noiesmo> timi, yes in windows its under tools
<noiesmo> timi, it is a bit silly they should be same place
<DaSkreech> re hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey again DaSkreech
<noiesmo> does anyone know why firefox have the preferences in different place from linux version to windows
<ironfroggy> is there a way to set all dhcp leases to expire more quickly, so that if i loose a connection they will be periodically reconnected?
<timi> haha ok
<coljstout> Anyone know why my open windows are not showing up in the panel anymore? The window is open for the app, but there is nothing in the panel.
<abattoir> coljstout: are minimised windows shown?
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, this laptop boots faster than my amd xp2500 and its only a p3 800
<abattoir> aah ok
<coljstout> nope
<abattoir> coljstout: is the taskbar applet present in kicker?
<coljstout> I am running the exact same setup on this laptop and a desktop and it is only doing it on the desktop
<timi> ok so now how do i set firefox to be my default
<noiesmo> coljstout, right click on kicker and select add then find taskbar and add it
<noiesmo> timi
<timi> i set it to check if tis default
<timi> but ti doesnt to anything
<Tommy2k4> umm
* aegeanlinux screams
<noiesmo> timi, ok for some reason ubuntu kde does not have kcontrol so
<Tommy2k4> i broke xorg.conf and had to restore to a backup and im somehow in xfce :|
<Tommy2k4> can someone gimme a default xorg.conf
<timi> well i have kcontrol
<noiesmo> timi, open a konsole and type kcontrol
<Tommy2k4> dpkg-reconfigure wont work in xfcefor some reason
<abattoir> Tommy2k4: sudo dexconf
<timi> byeah im in it
<timi> it just has setting for konqi
<timi> no firefox
<noiesmo> timi, are u in kcontrol
<Tommy2k4> dexconf: error: cannot generate configuration file; shared/default-x-server not
<Tommy2k4> set.  Aborting.  Reconfigure the X server with "dpkg-reconfigure" to correct
<Tommy2k4> this problem.
<Tommy2k4> sry
<timi> yes
<timi> im in k control
<abattoir> Tommy2k4: your old xorg.conf might be backed up in /etc/X11
<noiesmo> timi ok now open kde components then file associations
<timi> done
<Tommy2k4> i restored to a backup and im somehow in xfce which i uninstalled a while ago
<noiesmo> timi, you then need to find the file type and add firefox in and move it to the top add
<Tommy2k4> how can i set it back to kde
<abattoir> Tommy2k4: in the login screen choose kde
<Tommy2k4> k ill try that ty
<abattoir> np
<noiesmo> timi, under text you'll find html etc
<timi> ok im looking for that
<timi> seet
<timi> ok i no what do from here
<timi> thanks
<noiesmo> timi, np
<james__> recently i was trying to watch a video stream and mplayer would not play it (sometimes i hate mplayer), and in trying to get that stream to work, i installed the xine firefox plugin... after that, the stream would play using xine, BUT ever since then, all of the video that i play on this computer is ridiculously bright, and nothing i have tried corrects that. any suggestions?
<timi> mmmk
<timi> time to get rid of media center i think
<edu> ok, I got it
<Tommy2k4> yay my beloved kde
<Tommy2k4> abattoir, do you know of the problems ive been having where the monitor comes up sayying frequency out of range 31khz/0hz
<noiesmo> edu, what was the prob
<edu> noiesmo: the brand
<ironfroggy> any idea how to configure the speed of a laptop touchpad pointer device? the mouse accelleration setting is only affecting the nub, but not my touchpad.
<abattoir> Tommy2k4: you tried setting that when you reconfigured X ?
<edu> noiesmo: I tried with another brand, and it works perfectly well
<Tommy2k4> setting what? the vert/horiz rates? yes
<Tommy2k4> theyre correct
<coljstout> noiesmo - Sorry it took so long had to do a disk check. When I open the task bar sure enough there are all the apps that should be in the panel
<noiesmo> edu, nice have had that problem before with dvd burners and dvds thought it would have been sorted that was like 2 years ago
<abattoir> Tommy2k4: have you checked xorg.conf? do they stick?
<noiesmo> coljstout, cool
<Tommy2k4> yep
<Tommy2k4> i tried a modeline aswell no luck
<coljstout> So how do I get them back in the panel like they should be
<Tommy2k4> hm the monitor section in m xorg.conf is weird
<noiesmo> coljstout, can you not drag and drop it
<coljstout> Can I drag the taskbar to the panel?
<Tommy2k4> it doesnt have the rates anymore, it has loads of modelines
<coljstout> Let's find out shall we
<timi> how do you play a dvd
<edu> noiesmo: I see...
<Tommy2k4> (i know it used to have the rates there and it would still crash, i think my xorg.conf got weirded when i booted up with monitor turned off )
<noiesmo> edu, I had to update the firmware on a dvd burner for that reason
<noiesmo> edu, but it was in windows system to
<Tommy2k4> abattoir, i also get this happening which im sure is related http://img93.imageshack.us/img93/4776/bugkp4.png (the broken highlights on lots of gui elements)
<abattoir> Tommy2k4: i dont think switching on w/ your monitor would have any effect on your xorg.conf
<noiesmo> timi, you'll need some restricted stuff for dvds
<edu> noiesmo: it's weird, because I have a SuSE system and I can burn the same CDs with K3b on it
<Tommy2k4> someone suggested i try the vga driver instead of i810
<Tommy2k4> do you think that might help
<noiesmo> edu, is it the same brand burner and model
<abattoir> Tommy2k4: i wouldnt be surprised if they were related
<abattoir> Tommy2k4: you can try...
<noiesmo> timi, you need to add universe and multiverse to your sources.list then you can get libdvdread and libdvdcss
<timi> ok i think i already added that stuff
<timi> yesterday cuz my sources.list wasnt right
<DaSkreech> I'm Heading to bed
<Dahgol> hi
<timi> so i had to do that to apt-get firfox
<edu> noiesmo: nope, the CDs are the same, but the burner model is different
<Tommy2k4> my xorg.conf only has settings for 24bit :(
<noiesmo> edu, are the firmware on the burner will be the difference then
<timi> it says something about 24 bit being the same as 32
<Dahgol> i can't install this with adept: libsdl-net
<noiesmo> timi, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<Dahgol> it just says waiting for headers
<timi> thanks
<abattoir> Dahgol: in the us?
<Dahgol> abattoir: argentina
<abattoir> Dahgol: hmm, i wonder if you mirror redirects to us
<abattoir> because the us mirrors are apparently down
<Tommy2k4> can vga run at 16bit
<Dahgol> abattoir: i see
<edu> noiesmo: yes, the burners are very different... on Kubuntu I use a LG CD-RW drive, and on SuSE I'm using a Sony DVD-RW drive
<Dahgol> abattoir: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<Hawkwind> Dahgol: Remove the us. portion
<abattoir> Dahgol: yes, that explains it
<Hawkwind> Make it archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<edu> noiesmo: maybe should I update the firmware of my LG CD-RW drive? and how?
<noiesmo> edu, i know there was roomer that some dvd burners that we got as single layer burner could be converted to dual layer with firmware upgrades
<crxyem> so I'm trying to set up a cron job to mail me when it's finished , but out of the box , the mail command in ubuntu is not present, what is one to do
<Dahgol> Hawkwind: ok
<coljstout> noiesmo, can't drag the taskbar to the panel. It is sitting on top of it and if I go to config there is nothing in there I can do to move it. The taskbar and panel are not locked I can move them around but can't drop the taskbar onto the panel.
<noiesmo> edu, i think you'll find firmware update apps are windows based
<noiesmo> coljstout, i'm  not sure about that sorry maybe ask someone in kde sorry
<Hawkwind> crxyem: Have you added this to the end of your cronjob:  | mail -s "anything" your@email.com
<edu> noiesmo: ok, thanks for your time
<crxyem> hmm, I'll try it again
<coljstout> noiesmo, at least I can see them now. That is further than I was 10 minutes ago
<Dahgol> exit
<abattoir> coljstout: you cant move the taskbar to another panel?
<coljstout> noiesmo, kids use that computer so who knows what they have done to it
<Hawkwind> crxyem: So it would look like this:  00 02 * * * /some/command/here | mail -s "anything" your@email.com
<coljstout> abattoir, tried that too
<james__> i tell ya, streaming content has come a long way in linux, but it still sucks bad.....
<abattoir> coljstout: ugh, sorry, what exactly is the problem?
<noiesmo> coljstout, yes well I can add taskbar but cant get it to leave the kicker
<abattoir> coljstout: you got the taskbar into the kicker right?
<coljstout> No, it is outside kicker for some reason
<Raven301> When It says "It requires the Linux kernel module" What should I be looking for?
<abattoir> coljstout: you mean it is in a separate panel?
<coljstout> yes
<abattoir> coljstout: ok, remove that panel
<coljstout> k
<noiesmo> coljstout, ok as a last resort you could delete the .kde/share folder inside the users home folder then when you log on to kde all the settings should be back to default
<Hawkwind> Raven301: What exactly is it you are trying to do ?
<crxyem> shouldn't the same happen from a command line if I do #echo "Hello World!" | mail -s "anything" mail@isp.net
<abattoir> Rt. click on the panel where you want the taskbar
<Raven301> It's for i8krellm plugin for gkrellm
<cpk2> Raven301: recompile the kernel with that module
<cpk2> or hope you have it already
<cpk2> !packages
<Raven301> cpk2: How can I tell if it's already there?
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<cpk2> Raven301: well you can install the plugin and then it will usually let you know =P
<Hawkwind> Raven301: sudo apt-get install gkrellm-i8k
<Raven301> Hawkwind: That I have installed ... I get an error : i8krellm error missing proc file ??
<edu> I'm having a little, but annoying, problem with konqueror... it's a perm issue
<cpk2> Hawkwind: it requires a kernel module to be used, he was asking to find out if he has the module or not
<noiesmo> edu, go on
<edu> noiesmo: only the root can modify preferences, and the changes he makes are not available for the other users...
<edu> noiesmo: I wanna change that
<crxyem> I get a bash error trying to use mail -s
<intelikey> hmmmm i recieved two new linux cd's today.  i think i'll install it.   but i'm not sure how much room it will take... i have a 220m swap partition that i thought i would convert to ext2 and install it there.
<coljstout> Noiesen, deleting the share folder did the job.
<intelikey> Mail -s   ?
<Hawkwind> crxyem: It emailed me when I ran that command you posted
<crxyem> I'm using breezy, could that be an issue
<Hawkwind> crxyem: Shouldn't be.  It works in other distros as I just tried it in 3
<noiesmo> edu, all settings changed should be stored in the users home folder under the .kde folder maybe check that the user has ownership of all items in his/her home folder
<noiesmo> coljstout, thought it might
<intelikey> anyone know if rh7.1 will fit on 220m ?
<dr_willis> I would doubt that.
<coljstout> One more question, just cause I'm lazy... How to I install without booting into the livecd?
<edu> noiesmo: ok, I'm on it
<coachJ> can kubuntu play divix ?
<dr_willis> coachJ,  with the right players yes.
<crxyem> bash: mail: command not found
<dr_willis> vlc, mplayer, xine,
<coachJ> which player ans cidec
<dr_willis> I tend to perfer vlc.
<coachJ> dont know that one
<the_hammer> ( Computer Stats ) [ CPU Model: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200 Speed: 2010.316 MHz Cache: 512 KB ]  | RAM Usage: 430/515M [|||||||||||]  ( 83.5% ) | [ HD Model: Maxtor 6Y160L0 Size: 147G with 137G Free ( 93.2% ) ]  | Number of process: 504
<Hawkwind> SPAM!
<the_hammer> lol spam
<DaSkreech> G'Night all!
<the_hammer> gnight
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, catch ya later
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, nte nite
<DaSkreech> noiesmo: Later man You rock!
<crxyem> do I need sendmail or postfix ??? to use mail ??
<the_hammer> u guys should try out slackwares its the bomb
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, thanks dude
<intelikey> sendmail iirc
<crxyem> not exactly a sendmail issue
<crxyem> the mailx package doesn't seem to be present on my default install
<the_hammer> i found some cool shit to try out for all u xchat users
<the_hammer> check it on out http://xlack.tk/
<intelikey> crxyem isn't it Mail rather than mail  ???
<edu> noiesmo: do you know the exact name of the konqueror configuration file?
<crxyem> not that I'm aware of
<coljstout> Anyone using *ubuntu as a web server? I use its big brother debian for all my servers without a gui.
<coachJ> Firefox can't find the server at www.xlack.tk.
<the_hammer> i have fire fox and iu get there np
<the_hammer> its a bunch of add on stuff for xchat can display stuff like your os and your pc stats all kinds of stuff pretty cool shit
<coachJ> good night all
<the_hammer> night coach
<Tommy2k4> does xchat have identd support
<Tommy2k4> cos it takes forever to connect to freenode and i think if i enable identd it will fix it
<intelikey> Tommy2k4 identd is not client specific is it ?
<cpk2> you guys know if there are any voip servers equivelent to teamspeak or ventrilo on apt-get?
<dr_willis> Ive never had to use identd. and it connects dang fast
<Tommy2k4> well the client has to be listening on a port doesnt it
<noiesmo> edu, most config files ar like konquererrc or kickerrc etc should be in .kde/share/config also you could look at /etc/kde3
<dr_willis> xchat for linux does not have an idented server.. for windows. i think it does.
<Tommy2k4> gah
<Tommy2k4> well im maybe switching back to windows anyway
<timi> when i try to run totem it just opens then closes, why is this
<dr_willis> Tommy2k4,  too bad.
<Tommy2k4> indeed
<timi> i can play dvds using kafeine i was just wonder why totem just opens and clsoes
<dr_willis> xchat under linux connects MUCH faster to this server then windows xchat does.
* noiesmo uses mplayer and xine timi
<dr_willis> its like instantly in the server/channels. :P windows is much slower.. oddly.
<edu> noiesmo: ok, thank you very much!
<Tommy2k4> it takes like near a minute for me
<noiesmo> edu, no probs
<edu> noiesmo: see you
<timi> what uses m player and xine
<edu> bye!
<timi> kaffeine or totem
<noiesmo> edu, bye
<edu> I'm leaving...
<intelikey> timi  improper configuration   prolly trying to output to esd rather than arts  or something like that.
<timi> hey intelikey
<noiesmo> timi, no Iam saying i use mplayer and xine not totem
<dr_willis> Install a simple fake identd server. if ya want. theres one written in perl thats about 6 lines of code. :)
<timi> o
<the_hammer> not sure if this will work or not coach but give it a try sudo apt-get install Xlack v2.1
<Tommy2k4> good idea
<timi> gotcha
<timi> i dont need totem anyways
<intelikey> timi hello.   and i use vlc  rather than totem
<the_hammer> i use slapt-get so that may not work for ya
<dr_willis> http://www.royalaccess.com/fidentd/
<Tommy2k4> ty
<jmichaelx> i am ticked off at xine and mplayer both lol
<dr_willis> sudo fidentd BillGates
<dr_willis> :P
<timi> so is kafeeine useless since no noe uses it lol
<noiesmo> timi, can you open totem without select anything to play and does it crash or is only when you get it to play something
<the_hammer> lol dr
<the_hammer> sudo -find kill bill-gates
<Tommy2k4> is there no xchat script that can do it
<timi> it just crashes
<noiesmo> timi, if so maybe like intelikey said its config
<intelikey> useless, no.    less used, yes.
<dr_willis> fidentd 1  WillamClinton
<timi> ahh i c
<dr_willis> Tommy2k4,  its a 'server' so it has to be ran by root.
<the_hammer> theres lots of addons for xchat
<dr_willis> a user based script should not be able to do it.
<Tommy2k4> kk
<the_hammer> im surprized ya cant get to the web addy
<the_hammer> http://xlack.tk/
<the_hammer> Xlack v2.1 is whatcha want
<dr_willis> I doubt it will affect anything  :) that 1 enables identd verbose mode - to show if freenode even asks for idented info.
<dr_willis> % Servicing ident request from 130.239.18.172
<dr_willis> guess it does.
<dr_willis> wonder whos ip that is. :)
<the_hammer> anyways laters guys
<the_hammer> i got more stuff to add and play with
<jmichaelx> i posted this in here earlier, but there are so many streams tha mplayer can not handle, so i installed xine, xine will play some video streams that mplayer will not, but after i installed xine, it screwed the color up on ALL the videos i play now.... and i hav not found any way to fix this
<intelikey> x-lack' isn't that a laxative ?
<noiesmo> ha ha intelikey
<noiesmo> fuuny
<Tommy2k4> off to bed cya xx
<kanwar> hi, can I ask someone about installing kernel source on kubuntu? I need this to compile the nvidia driver for my Geforce card ...
<moparisthebest> hey Tommy2k4 :)
<cpk2> kanwar: you mean you need gcc to compile your nvidia driver?
<noiesmo> kanwar, you can apt get the nvidia stuff
<cpk2> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jmichaelx> streaming video is still the single weskest point of linux, as far as i am concerned
<dr_willis> kanwar,  its easker to just use the apt method.
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<kanwar> no, its telling me it cannot find version.h in the source tree ...
<dr_willis> jmichaelx,  youve not fought with wireless cards yet then. :)
<jmichaelx> weakest*
<intelikey> kanwar ^
<kanwar> I have unbzipped the source in /usr/src/linux
<jmichaelx> dr_willis: yes i have, lol
<dr_willis> I cant rember the last time i watched a streaming video.
<jmichaelx> dr_willis: maybe because you use linux
<dr_willis> I tend to just use vlc for my porn  ^H^H^H^H^H needs...
<Tsed> mozilla-mplayer seems to work fine for streaming video.
<jmichaelx> linux and streaming are really awful
<dr_willis> jmichaelx,  i can do without that stuff at youtube.com
<dr_willis> of course ive had sites that i cant watch stuff under windows also.. or the stuff is so badly done.. :)
<cpk2> kanwar: you will need to apt-get build-essential
<cpk2> or is it build-essentials?
<kanwar> okay ... let me try that right now
<noiesmo> kanwar, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common then do sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<jmichaelx> dr_willis: i am a news junkie, i don't care about you tube either
<jmichaelx> bad thing is youtube works great
<intelikey> jmichaelx call a linux geek a linux geek    but i'v never watched a "streaming vidio"  and don't have any desire to change that.
<jmichaelx> intelikey: if that makes you happy , great
<kanwar> thanks noiesmo ... will try this now
<dr_willis> jmichaelx,  for real news. :P find one of those shortwave radio streaming sites.
<Tsed> And shockingly enough, the Linux version of Realplayer... actually looks decent.
<noiesmo> kanwar, you need universe and multiverse in your sources.list
<jmichaelx> dr_willis: i listen to audio streams a lot, but right now i would like to get the video straightened out on my laptop (that xine screwed up)
<jmichaelx> Tsed: in my opinion, mplayer sucks
<Tommy2k4> hi moparisthebest
<kanwar> noiesmo, yes, i have both universe and multiverse
<jmichaelx> Tsed: i agree, real player 10 in linux is not bad
<intelikey> jmichaelx output settings' probably the issue.
<noiesmo> kanwar, ok you may need to reboot after so as nvidia driver is loaded
<Tsed> jmichaelx: Out of curiosity, what problem have you had with mplayer?
<kanwar> noiesmo, okay let me do that now
<kanwar> i'll be back after the reboot
<jmichaelx> intelikey: how would i find those settings and change them? i have tried everything
<noiesmo> kanwar, ok
<Tsed> Hell, I prefer mplayer even on Windows. :p
<jmichaelx> Tsed: i could make a long list
<cpk2> noiesmo: you dont need to shut down x to install nvidia drivers?
<dr_willis> Ya got to restartx for them to get used however. :)
<noiesmo> cpk2, ok
<intelikey> open the app and click the menus settings preferances setup what ever.
<dr_willis> Ive installed them from within X.
<jmichaelx> Tsed: your experience is different than the experience of most others lol
<noiesmo> cpk2, didnt say you need to stop x to install said to get then loaded
<dr_willis> I tend to use vlc undeer windows and linux.
<jmichaelx> i could make a long list of reasons i hate mplayer
<intelikey> vlc
<cpk2> noiesmo: i was asking if you needed to stop x
<intelikey>  vlc
<jmichaelx> dr_willis: i use vlc when i can
<intelikey>        vlc
<noiesmo> cpk2, sorry no not for apt-get ones
<cpk2> noiesmo: only way i have done nvidia is by stopping x and then running their binary
<noiesmo> cpk2, if you install the nviida package from nvidia then yes you do
<Tsed> jmichaelx: Eh, I can accept that.  I just love to be able to mplayer -dumpstream whenever I want, for example. ;p
<jmichaelx> firstly, it takes mplayer forever to load a stream, secondly, it cuts most streams off before they are finished, thirdly, it will not play so much stuf
<cpk2> noiesmo: so with apt-get you dont have to restart x at all?
<noiesmo> cpk2, but its best to install apt ones so when you do updates etc they get updated to
<noiesmo> cpk2, yes you have to restartx once the apt-gets finished
<jmichaelx> mplayer goes bizirk sometimes if you try to use full screen
<Tsed> jmichaelx: Huh.  I haven't had... any of those problems.  *shrug*
<cpk2> noiesmo: dont worry i love using apt-get, it makes the system so much cleaner, dont have random folders all over the place from installs
<jmichaelx> Tsed: then you need to write a post about what you do, because a lot of others have those same issues with mplayer
* intelikey wants xorg-6
<noiesmo> cpk2, not worried i mis read your intial question but people should use apt-get were ever poss to as you say keep clean sys
<kanwar> hi noisemo ... rebooted but I cannot start X with nvidia driver yet
<kanwar> I get the error: NVIDIA module not loaded!
<jmichaelx> i think things are improving a lot, but mplayer and xine seem very primitive in a lot of ways
<intelikey> is it possable to force a downgrade and then blacklist the newer version ???
<intelikey> X Window System Version 7.0.0
<intelikey> Release Date: 21 December 2005
<Tsed> jmichaelx: Would... if I had done anything special. ;p  The plugin can be a bit slow to pick up a stream embedded in a site, but I don't really have issues when invoking mplayer <streamURL>.
<intelikey> that for example ^
<noiesmo> kanwar, do this         sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<jmichaelx> Tsed: that is what i mean.... you have to continually futz with it, and give it url's for it to work well at all, and it just isn't worth it
<noiesmo> kanwar, this should have come  with it       sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<noiesmo> kanwar, you need the linux-restricted modules i thought the first would have pulled it down
<kanwar> noisemo, okay doing it now ...
<jmichaelx> most streaming video is a pain in the rear in linux, and the DVD players are nothing great either
<intelikey> i'm not even sure where to find xorg-6x....   ?
<noiesmo> kanwar, is it grabbin the resticted modules
<kanwar> yes
<noiesmo> kanwar, kool
<kanwar> noiesmo, did i tell you i am doing this on amd64?
<noiesmo> kanwar, no you didnt
<kanwar> noiesmo, is the procedure same for all platforms?
<jmichaelx> intelikey: why do you want xorg 6?
<noiesmo> kanwar, as far as im aware
<intelikey> anyone know a way to down-grade xserver-xorg   ?
<nirmal> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<noiesmo> kanwar, the last time i told someone to get the restricted modules someone else said it should do it auto so
<noiesmo> kanwar, i left it out this time
<intelikey> jmichaelx cause i don't want to get rid of all the gui crap on this box  but i'm not going to put up with xorg-7
<kanwar> noiesmo, okay will wait for this install to go through
<noiesmo> kanwar, cool
<Tsed> jmichaelx: I think we just have different expectations, then, as I've had not a single problem with DVDs in Linux with xine or mplayer. :) (and I obviously am not bothered by the url thing... I usually prefer to have the video loading in a separate window than in my browser.  YMMV)
<intelikey> nirmal are you sujesting that there would be a down-grading xorg howto on that link ?
<noiesmo> kanwar, you should see the nvidia logo on restart
<kanwar> noiesmo, i already have installed nvidia drivers under Suse on another partition and I see the nvidia logo on restart
<nirmal> its robo info regarding xorg
<jmichaelx> Tsed: i don't have problems playing DVDs , usually, but the GUI's for the linux dvd players i have used leave something badly to be desired
<noiesmo> kanwar, coo
<noiesmo> l
<kanwar> noiesmo, its just that i'm having trouble with kubuntu at the moment
<noiesmo> kanwar, np
<intelikey> nirmal yes with no mention of 'down grading'...
<rlj> is it possible to cache the contents of the kubuntu dapper livecd to ram so that the disc can be ejected?
<noiesmo> kanwar, i like it better than suse dont like rpm system
<intelikey> down grading any software seems to be "un-thinkable" in the *buntu world...
<jmichaelx> for example, if you are watching a video full screen, you have to click off full screen in orer to adjust the volume or pause or anything. that in itself is annoying
<jmichaelx> order*
<intelikey> jmichaelx that's not a problem in vlc  :)
<Tsed> Ahh.  I tend to use multimedia keys/shortcuts for volume, so.
<jmichaelx> intelikey: it is in any version of vlc i have ever used
<dr_willis> rlj,  some live cds have a 'toram' boot optuon you can append/use.. not sure if the dapper one does that
<kanwar> noiesmo, i am biased towards deb systems too and find apt-get very cool that's why i want to get it working on kubuntu as its my primary desktop at home :)
<intelikey> the mouse gives a menu while full screen vidio continues
<kanwar> noiesmo, now to reboot and verify if all is ok
<noiesmo> kanwar, k
<jmichaelx> intelikey: that is true
<intelikey> and volume is in the menu   no?
<jmichaelx> intelikey: i was probably too harsh in regards to vlc, maybe i should use it more
<jmichaelx> i am just used to real player and wmp and power-dvd in windows.... they all seem WAY more polished than anything in linux
<dr_willis> I gave up on WMP when it wanted to download some codecs from a RussianSpyware site. :)
<Tsed> jmichaelx: eef.  Okay, we definitely have much different tastes.  I abhor the power-dvd interface (and the default xine-ui, for similar reasons). :p
<wolfmanz> what would cause xmms to not play mp3 files on a ntfs drive when i try and load the songs via konqueror but if i load a terminal up and load konqueror from that then i can play songs from with konqueror no problem..
<intelikey> jmichaelx k.    i'm just used to 'not needing any GUI to do those things'   "vlc-plugin-svgalib"  and the console becomes a multimedia station.
<jmichaelx> dr_willis: and those things are the down-side
<cpk2> anyone know of any alternatives to voip programs like teamspeak and ventrilo
<dr_willis> jmichaelx,  :)
<eddie> need some help with adept. I am trying to install some programs and it gets stuck at waiting for headers. sits at 0% downloaded then pops up with an error.
<jmichaelx> believe me, it pains me to even boot windows up anymore.... but the down-side of linux is just endless futzing and configuring and reconfiguring
<dr_willis> eddie,  ive heard some of the servers are having issues today
<cpk2> eddie: you using US repos?
<dr_willis> jmichaelx,  you dont want to know this months list of 'issues' ive had with windows  :)
<jmichaelx> the us.ubuntu servers have issues a lot of the time
<eddie> dr_willis: thx, I was hoping it was something like that.
<clifton> hi ...how do i Create the Netboot Image for ltsp?
<Tsed> cpk2: You are aware TS has a linux version?
<cpk2> eddie: if you are using the US repos open up sources.list and delete us. from any entries that have it
<eddie> not sure which servers, I used the easyubuntu to install the additional servers
* cpk2 is lazy and enjoys apt-get
<jmichaelx> dr_willis: don' get me wrong, i dislike windows, however, i never had many complicated issues with windows after XP came out
<Tsed> cpk2: Just checking. :)
<dr_willis> jmichaelx,  i would consider you VERY VERY lucky then. I do 'normal' things and have constant issues with windows.
<jmichaelx> dr_willis: i have had xp on this machine for 4 years, and i don't remember anything serious ever going wrong
<intelikey> jmichaelx i know exactly what you mean.   i installed ubuntu on my 66 year old mother's computer (who knows nothing about computers btw) and spent literally hours (three maybe) setting everything up.    and haven't had to go back and tuch it in more than 9 months.   it's all the man hours admining that kills me....
<dr_willis> The main diff tween windows and linux..  "when you have a problem in linux, you can debug/test/troubleshoot and hopefully fix it"  - "when in windows, you are often stuck trying some what random and obscoure things to hope it fixes itself"
<dr_willis> :)
<jmichaelx> i have had more bad issues with kubuntu in one month, than in XP in four years
<dr_willis> jmichaelx,  you do NOT want to get me started.. :P lol
<jmichaelx> intelikey: yes
* noiesmo thinks once kubutnu is set up it will just be rock solid
<eddie> cpk2: so if I have http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu, I should change it to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu ?
<intelikey> jmichaelx yes.
<cpk2> eddie: yes
<jmichaelx> i am not praising windows, but the tendency is for linux users to become blind to the shortcomings of linux
<dr_willis> the same  is allready true however for the window users.
<jmichaelx> i agree
<eddie> cpk2: thx I will try that
<dr_willis> and many of linux shortcommings are not the fault of 'linux' perse.. its often the companies   not releasing the info needed.
<intelikey> oh and i might mention that i setup sudo on that box so that it only allows her to run an internet connection/disconnection script as root, nothing else.  she cant break it if she trys.
<beachbum> anyone having trouble connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<dr_willis> Or its too many 'eye candy/gizmo obsessed programmers' :)
<cpk2> windows has the advantage of commercial products and hardware being made for it
<clifton> what is the replace command for mknbi in kubuntu 6.06?
<cpk2> and linux is free and more secure
<dr_willis> cpk2,  and it downloads  porn faster.. :)
<jmichaelx> dr_willis: that is certainly the case with wifi... however, i don't think that is the case with streaming video (in many cases, at least)
<cpk2> beachbum: they are down, use a mirror
<beachbum> thanks
<eddie> I know this isn't a skype forum, but does anyone know if or when skype will have video in linux?
<beachbum> just checking
<dr_willis> the state of video and all the codec  zoo - is scary
<intelikey> concures   <dr_willis> Or its too many 'eye candy/gizmo obsessed programmers' :)
<beachbum> how do you specify a mirror in apt-get?
<noiesmo> beachbum, you need to change your sources.list
<intelikey> beachbum in /etc/apt/surces.list
<beachbum> thanks
<intelikey> beachbum as root, you know.
<beachbum> yeah
<cpk2> beachbum: the easiest fix for the US archives being down is to just delete us. from any entry that has it
<jmichaelx> that codec zoo is a mutual linux/windows problem
<intelikey> is the us.mirror down ?
<Tsed> Was just going to say that.  It's just ugly everywhere.
<noiesmo> intelikey, seems to be the rumor here
<cpk2> intelikey: yes
<clifton> what is the replace command for mknbi in kubuntu 6.06?
<noiesmo> clifton, hang on i used it the other day
<noiesmo> just a sec
<cpk2> Tsed: looks like i am going to have to build either teamspeak or vent from source =(
<noiesmo> clifton, mkelf-linux
<cpk2> i enjoy being lazy
<clifton> ok thx i will try it
<eddie> what is the best nntp newsreader?
<dr_willis> eddie,  i tend to use pan
<jmichaelx> i just wish i could fix the video on my laptop that got screwed up when i installed xine...... everything is so bright you can't make out what you are seeing lol
<noiesmo> clifton, do man mkelf-linux it goes on about nbi files etc
<dr_willis> jmichaelx,  the videos are bright?
<dr_willis> jmichaelx,  or the whole display?
<noiesmo> jmichaelx, were sunglasses ;)
<intelikey> don't the evolution mail/news/crap app do that too ?
<jmichaelx> dr_willis: yes, the brightness is ridiculous.... no, just the videos
<Tsed> eddie: If you're looking for KDE/Qt programs, after digging around yesterday, there's "klibido".
<jmichaelx> i am not sure sunglasses will help :-P
<dr_willis> jmichaelx,  odd. those players tend to have ooodles of settings and tweaks and controlls to play with. :)
<noiesmo> jmichaelx, dam lol
<eddie> dr_willis: I've used pan, but it doesn't seem to like large groups like alt.binaries.dvd
<dr_willis> jmichaelx,  i always got to crank up everything bright for my dim lcd.
<jmichaelx> dr_willis: they have setting that do not seem to work
<eddie> Tsed: thx, I will look at it
<dr_willis> eddie,  hmm - i used to use it for huge   groups like the .rom groups ages ago.
<noiesmo> jmichaelx, is this in mplayer or xine
<jmichaelx> noiesmo: after i installed xine, i have this problem in every video player
<eddie> dr_willis: I was using the windows version, so maybe I will give it a chance in kubuntu
<jmichaelx> i did not have this problem before i installed xine
<beachbum> anyone here using xgl?
<noiesmo> jmichaelx, aah ok
<noiesmo> jmichaelx, try uninstall xine see if it solves the prob
<noiesmo> jmichaelx, just a thought
<intelikey> if you use --purge maybe
<dr_willis> try making a new user, and running the aps as that user.
<noiesmo> beachbum, I have a system i run xgl/compiz on
<dr_willis> it  may be a user specefic config/oddity
<intelikey> could be
<jmichaelx> noiesmo: i have thought about trying that, but i doubt that will help... and... that leaves me unable to view some streams again
<noiesmo> jmichaelx, yes true
<noiesmo> jmichaelx, have you tried adding a new user to system and see if it affects them as well
<intelikey> so all you GUI heads,  what might cause kubuntu to only open apps in kde under root.  users can't open anything ???
<aegeanlinux> I am going back to PKGBUILD writing, if you want me, type aegeanlinux ;)
<jmichaelx> i guess i am just disagreeable, but i think linux has a long way to go in the streaming media department
<ironfroggy> yeah. i cant watch my adult swim fix!
<intelikey> yeah.  and i kinda hope it never gets there.
<noiesmo> jmichaelx, thats fine and good but doesnt help us solve your problem
<ironfroggy> intelikey: what on earth would make you say a thing like that??
<jmichaelx> intelikey: you would be largely alone on that
<dr_willis> Streaming media is rather low on my needs.. i tried a few of those sites that have tv shows and so forth under windows...  and.. well im better off downloading them with bittorrent
<dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> i don't want linux to be windows.
* dr_willis sneezes *standards*
<ironfroggy> intelikey: i dont see what that has to do with streaming media...
<jmichaelx> intelikey: this is not about linux being windows, it is about linux being useful in many cases
<Tsed> ironfroggy: mozilla-mplayer, though Konq doesn't seem to want to find it, works great with Firefox.
<ironfroggy> Tsed: have you been able to watch [AS]  with it?
<intelikey> i don't want the crowd that loves windows so much, being the next generation of linux'rs
<Tsed> ironfroggy: Someone here linked to AS last night, and yes, I was able to watch it.
<jmichaelx> there is a lot of content that mplayer can not handle
<jmichaelx> what is AS?
<Tsed> ironfroggy: It wasn't a CN site, though -- where are you watching it?
<ironfroggy> intelikey: i dont see how you are even making that connection... nor what is wrong with those people decided to switch from windows.
<cpk2> i havent had problems with mplayer
<Tsed> jmichaelx: Adult Swim.
<cpk2> hell i even use mplayer on windows
<dr_willis> or course mplayer is also set to use the windows codecs.. so  your millage may vary
<jmichaelx> ahh
<dr_willis> :)
<eddie> cpk2: deleting us worked great, thx again
<ironfroggy> Tsed: i havent been able to watch it with mplayer-plugin :-/
<Tsed> cpk2: Ditto. :)
<Tsed> ironfroggy: With Firefox?
<ironfroggy> yes
<jmichaelx> ironfroggy: make sure all of your codecs are installed
<Tsed> ironfroggy: Can you link me to where you're (trying to) watching it?
<ironfroggy> they are. it was able to kind of play some of the advertisements, but it was choppy and it wouldnt respond to requests to change the video.
<ironfroggy> Tsed: right on the adultswim.com website
<jmichaelx> i have had this laptop for two weeks, and i am still fighting to get kubuntu tweaked on it lol
<ironfroggy> jmichaelx: ive had it installed for two days and this is really the last thing i need to get right.
<intelikey> ironfroggy not that people switch form windows,  but "why" they switch.    if they don't switch on pure (eula) motives then they work day in and day out trying to make linux more like the system they just came from.....  i don't want it more like it.   diversity is a linux thing     something *buntu seems to have missed.
<jmichaelx> if i can get some of these video issues straightened out, i will get rid of the windows partition
<eddie> thx for the help, you guys are great
<ironfroggy> intelikey: i still fail to see the point in that in the context of the discussion it came from. i dont see how that has anything to do with streaming medium one bit.
<dr_willis> http://www.adultswim.com/clips/index.html   - the clips are NOT working for me... and guess what.. I am using windows... :) LOL.
<jmichaelx> intelikey: i hate to say it, but i don't think ubuntu is for you... you need debian or slackware or something
<intelikey> ironfroggy sorry you don't see the connection.
<jmichaelx> i agree with ironfroggy. being able to view streaming media has nothing to do with being more windows-like
<dr_willis> Yea - they want to install FlashPlayer9.... Joy.
<ironfroggy> intelikey: id like to see where you are making it, but you dont seem to be trying to give any clues. you've made points on both sides, but nothing to connect the dots.
<intelikey> jmichaelx no any linux is fine.  just that some take a lot more customizing than others...  :)
<ironfroggy> Tsed: odd, i went to try [AS]  again and im getting a plugin-not-found box on the page, even tho i have mozilla-mplayer installed.
<Tsed> ironfroggy: Hmm.  http://www.adultswim.com/adultswimfix/index.jsp < So far, an advert played, then... it stopped.
<dr_willis> ironfroggy,  whats the exact url?
<intelikey> yea  flashplayer9  and java jre    and ....    what's the point?     you have linux, and don't know how to use it....
<Tsed> ironfroggy: Er, nevermind, I think that's what was supposed to happen. :p
<ironfroggy> any idea why the mplayer plugin would stop being found by firefox?
<ironfroggy> intelikey: that doesnt make any sense at all.
<intelikey> not to you i don't guess.
<Tsed> ironfroggy: Unfortunately, I don't.  Try just reinstalling it?  (or just clearing your config, if there's nothing important there?)
<ironfroggy> intelikey: the point of those things is the neutrality of platforms, so using them as an argument in the windows-linux arena doesnt make sense.
<ironfroggy> Tsed: what config would that be?
<jmichaelx> ok adult swim seems to be working for me, althoug, as usual, mplayer is a little choppy
<ironfroggy> they have almost 40 episodes on the fix now. i need it back!
<intelikey> "neutrality of platforms"  on closed source  windows-third.party things  ???   give me a break.
<ironfroggy> they used too only carry eight or so at a time and only on friday nights.
<kanwar> hi noiesmo, i still get NVIDIA module not loaded error while start X with Driver "nvidia"
<dr_willis> egads -- i rember why i never use IE and windows much.. :P MS's fuirewall just asked me if i wanted to unblock... "Internet Explorerer" :) odd.
<ironfroggy> intelikey: it doesnt makse sense that you keep bringing windows in on that.
<kanwar> noiesmo, I downloaded the nvidia driver for amd-64 and while installing it tells me that my kernel has rivafb suppored compiled in which I should remove ...
<noiesmo> kanwar, dam
<kanwar> looks like its a long day ahead
<intelikey> ironfroggy how big is your ntfs partition ?
<jmichaelx> there are a lot of hardcore linux users who hate GUI's and anything that resembles windows, and think everyone else should have a degree in computer scinces and no as much as they do before they attempt to use linux.... i think it's silly
<jmichaelx> science*
<jmichaelx> know*
<jmichaelx> lol
<Tsed> ironfroggy: http://s88946514.onlinehome.us/zed/aswim.png < Seems to be playing fine here, might want to fiddle with mozilla-mplayer a bit more. :)
<ironfroggy> intelikey: ZERO
<intelikey> (: degree in computer scinces :)     nice  0o
<jmichaelx> intelikey: that is called a typo, and i corrected it 1 second later :-P
<intelikey> jmichaelx not the typo.  i do that all the time.   it's the idea that hard core linux users  have them....  :)
* dr_willis notices all these problems hes having under windows with the AduitSwim videos.... *sigh*
<jmichaelx> intelikey: i know what you mean (although there is a significant percentage that probably does),  others have just been using linux since 1985 and cannot connect with someone who just began experimenting with it a months ago
<ironfroggy> [AS]  is why i hate saturdays. they dont show anything good.
<dr_willis> heh.
<jmichaelx> 1995*
<intelikey> ok  :)
<intelikey> 1985 unix maybe...
<intelikey> generic  *nix   is handy for that kind of statements
<jmichaelx> if i ever become a GUI=less linux badass, it will be a few years.... and i will still want to be able to watch streaming video :-D
<wolfmanz> windows:D
<jmichaelx> intelikey: lol
<noiesmo> kanwar, just reading this might help
<noiesmo> kanwar, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=266084
<noiesmo> kanwar, theres referance to rivafb conflict
<jmichaelx> intelikey: speaking of unix, i really want to experiment with bsd & solaris , etc, too.... i had freeBSD on one box for a week or so, but i am not ready for that yet
<noiesmo> kanwar, here this is the go http://ubuntu-inspiron.blogspot.com/
<noiesmo> Wow! This has turned out to be a huge problem, but I think I've finally got it fixed. First the solution: a script that gets run at boot time at priority 19. Here's the script:
<noiesmo> #!/bin/sh modprobe rivafb rmmod rivafb modprobe nvidia
<kanwar> noiesmo, thanks for the links ... reading them now
<jontec_> Can anyone tell me the link to the .list file for the repos?
<noiesmo> jontec, /etc/apt/sources.list
<noiesmo> kanwar, i think the little scripts the go from blogspot
<intelikey> now that it's all calm again.   the reason i said what i did earlier is that,  in *buntu channels it is very often said 'linux is not ready for prime time'  or  'has a long ways to go...'   the fact is; *nix has been "prime time" longer than M$ has existed.  so when people make that kind of statements they are really just comparing *buntu to winXP and based on their own personal preferances, asserting that linux is 'infer
<intelikey> this is not competition.
<intelikey> that's all i was on about.
<jmichaelx> intelikey: i think that is all valid....    i was only saying that streaming content had a way to go :-D
<jmichaelx> but i agree..... and unix is still ahead of windows in many respects
<intelikey> jmichaelx but there were linux users that disagreed with you also on that point....   so   <shrugs/>
<jmichaelx> intelikey: they also admitted that they did not watch much streaming video (withthe exception of Tsed)
<Tsed> Mmm.  Like me, who didn't know AS had full-episode streams... and is now watching them via mozilla-mplayer. ;)
<intelikey> hope ironfroggy sees now.
<jmichaelx> i am satisfied that streaming media is not handles well (yet) in linux, but it has improved a lot in just the past year
<jmichaelx> Tsed: i had never heard of adult swim lol
<jmichaelx> i don't even own a TV
<wolfmanz> If the linux distros want more windows users then they have to make these distros more like windows
<jmichaelx> i don't need linux to be more like windows.......
<Tsed> Dear deity no! :p
<Tsed> There's just some areas that can use some polish, is all.
<intelikey> jmichaelx yes the whole streaming * is relatively new yet.    in time more open source work will be done there, it will grow.   but while things are closed source they choak the 'open source' advancements to some degree.
<Tsed> Networkmanager, as an example has single-handedly made linux wireless not only tolerable, but just plain great for me.
<jmichaelx> intelikey: yeah, that is where  the problem is
<ironfroggy> intelikey: about your previous statements. arent you doing the same thing in your assertions of linux over windows, basing it on personal experience and wants?
<jmichaelx> i think wifi is doing pretty well in linux
<intelikey> ironfroggy no on history.
<Tsed> jmichaelx: Beyond certain drivers, totally.  A year or so ago I was struggling to get wpa_supplicant to work properly.  These days, NM makes it brainless.
<jmichaelx> i do have a few usb wireless adapters that i wish would work with linux, but i have not been able to get them going
<ironfroggy> i dont see how it has any baring. it doesnt matter what anything could do, only what it does do.
<intelikey> ironfroggy am i biased, absolutely.  but the claim that *nix predates M$ is not personal.
<ironfroggy> i didnt say it was personal. that claim has no weight or value in this conversation, i was commenting on the linux for primetime issues. i dont care what or when either of them did anything in the past.
<intelikey> the assertion that *nix is 'main stream' is not personal either.
<ironfroggy> also, irrelevent to the discussions of linux-vs-windows in reguards to capabilities of each platform.
<intelikey> "linux-vs-windows in reguards to capabilities of each platform."  see that statement above ^ "<intelikey> this is not competition."    it's not about whos' dog can beet whos'
<ironfroggy> then what could you possibly be comparing them in that has any value?
<intelikey> every mama crow's little crow is always the blackest crow...
<Tsed> In any case, this entire discussion is probably pretty off-topic for a support channel? :)
<intelikey> Tsed yeah  has been for a while.
<ironfroggy> Tsed: so you say you can watch [AS]  in firefox, even if its a little sluggish?
<intelikey> Tsed but i asked three 'support related' questions, and none were answered...
<Tsed> ironfroggy: It's only sluggish in connecting to the stream at first.  Once playback starts, it works great.
<ironfroggy> i see it running through all the connection stuff, buffering, etc. and then it just doesnt play.
<conley> thank goodness the repos are back up
<intelikey> yay! us.ubuntu. is up... yay!
<Tsed> intelikey: Well hey, personally, I didn't have an answer to your Q, so... ;p
<ironfroggy> oh, now its back up, after i go and alter every entry in my sources.list manually to get around it.
<noiesmo> ironfroggy, should have made a copy before you edit then its just a cp away
<PokerFacePenguin> ironfroggy: should have used kate or sed :)
<intelikey> Tsed i know.  i didn't expect any answer really.   i seldom ask a question that anyone in here can answer.   ;/
<Tsed> ironfroggy: Out of curiosity, if you do "mplayer <streamURL>", does it work for you?
<ironfroggy> Tsed: have to check that.. second.
<intelikey> can  or   will...   idk
<conley> hang on universe is still down
<ironfroggy> Tsed: seems to work
<intelikey> conley how can universe be down... it's on the same server...  ?
<Tsed> ironfroggy: For the record, via the plugin, it takes a good 30-40 seconds for playback to start here.
<PokerFacePenguin> can anyone recommend a nice gui frontend to iptables that plays nice with xfce?
<noiesmo> firestarter
<conley> hmmm...your right, what is my problem
<ironfroggy> Tsed: letting it sit for five minutes doesnt help.
<conley> i get to 99 percent on the fetch updates then hang though
<Tsed> ironfroggy: Mkay, just making sure.
<ironfroggy> Tsed: sadly, the url from the page isnt the actual video, its the "in a minute..." stream.. but i can watch that!
<PokerFacePenguin> noiesmo: i haven't tried it on xfce yet, was wondering about that one
<intelikey> conley   deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<noiesmo> PokerFacePenguin, its nice and light
<PokerFacePenguin> noiesmo: thanks
<intelikey> conley daz what you got ?
<noiesmo> PokerFacePenguin, np
<conley> yea
<intelikey> i'm checking....
<intelikey> conley yeah us. is back down as far as i can tell.
<thrice`> anyone use 64-bit with a broadcom dell 1390 for wireless?
<intelikey> conley use nl.
<jmichaelx> thrice`: i am using a 32bit with a broadcom dell 1470
<thrice`> and ndiswrapper i'm guessing?
<jmichaelx> thrice`: yeah, i tried hard to get the whole open-source broadcom driver working, but no success
<thrice`> well, the problem is that there are no 64-bit windows drivers
<thrice`> and ndiswrapper wont' take 32-bit
<jmichaelx> ahhh
<jmichaelx> thrice`: have you tried asking the guys who did the O-S broadcome driver about it?
<Tsed> ironfroggy: Sorry to say I don't know what to suggest from here.  All I can say is that "it works here".  Doesn't help much, I know. :/
<thrice`> the bcm43xx friver ?
<jmichaelx> thrice`: yeah
<thrice`> jmichaelx, sorta...it's half-way into the kernel.  I'm not sure if they're expanding more.  I'll try again
<conley> anyone here developed with glut?
<jmichaelx> i guess it is in the 2.6.17 kernel
<ironfroggy> Tsed: so then a related but different inquiry. any thoughts on why sound would just stop working, if artsd is still running and not muted?
<jmichaelx> although a person probably still needs the firmware.... not sure about that
<thrice`> yeah, but doesn't support my specific chipset ()though it *should*)
<jmichaelx> yeah, it shoul
<jmichaelx> d
<Tsed> ironfroggy: Sound in general, or only certain programs?
<ironfroggy> in general
<Tsed> ironfroggy: Well, I haven't had this issue on Kubuntu, but it was common when I was on Gentoo... occasionally artsd would block all other (non-arts-piped) sound.  Does stopping arts allow the sounds through?
<ironfroggy> Tsed: it doesnt work for KDE apps using artsd, either.
<Tsed> ironfroggy: Hrmph.  Then unless there's some other program bypassing artsd... I have no idea, sorry.
<Tsed> ironfroggy: Does, say, restarting your session tend to fix it?
<intelikey> oh holy smokes,  i think i found what happened to my gui apps.  isn't there supposed to be some symlinks in /usr/bin/   to verious gui apps ???   i have no links there....
<ironfroggy> Tsed: could try. i tried restarting artsd, but it didnt help.
<Tsed> intelikey: Yeah... there should definitely be links there.
<intelikey> ironfroggy some app didn't start esd did it ?
<ironfroggy> nope
<ironfroggy> and i was just listing to things earlier, when i was watching a dvd
<beachbum> anyone know how to setup smbmount without suid root?
<intelikey> aren't arts and esd mutually exclusive.
<ironfroggy> beachbum: sure whats the problem?
<intelikey> oh ok.
<beachbum> i'm getting this error when i try to smbmount on my normal user account
<jmichaelx> LOL i am trying to use mplayer right now to watch some video clips from  NOVA on the PBS website..... mplayer is SO shitty
<beachbum> smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)
<beachbum> smbmnt failed: 1
<beachbum> do i just need to add myself to group 1000?
<ironfroggy> why does the user need to mount them?
<ironfroggy> i just have them mounted at boot, but with the uid and gid of the appropriate users and groups.
<beachbum> because i have a samba share on my server that has all my mp3's
<ironfroggy> beachbum: so do i.
<ironfroggy> didnt stop me.
<beachbum> where do you mount them at boot?
* aegeanlinux says if you want me type aegeanlinux
<ironfroggy> put them in fstab
<ironfroggy> like any other mountable device. no difference.
<kuzmaster> can anyone here please help me with a totally un-realated vmware problem?
<beachbum> doesnt it have to know the user and password for the share?
<Tsed> jmichaelx: Again, works fine here... although "SO shitty" isn't very descriptive ;p
<PokerFacePenguin> kuzmaster: what about your vmware
<ironfroggy> beachbum: you can put them in a credentials file that only root and the user can read.
<beachbum> ok
<jmichaelx> Tsed: i have to say that i don't believe it works great for you or anyone else.... it does owrk, if you are VERY careful lol, but if you sneeze, it doesn't
<beachbum> where does that go and what do i put in fstab?
<kuzmaster> PokerFacePenguin, i thinks my windows xp vm is broken
<Tsed> jmichaelx: If you call "careful" "clicking the link", sure.  ;p
<beachbum> or do you have a link for that?
<PokerFacePenguin> kuzmaster: what makes you say that?
<kuzmaster> PokerFacePenguin, well, it froze while taking a snapshot, and i had to restart the computer
<jmichaelx> the video came up in a separate window (which is fine) but if you resize it, it pauses.... in fact it froze, so i had to close the window and restart
<ironfroggy> beachbum: do you know the format of fstab for non-samba mounts?
<jmichaelx> there is no full screen option now
<PokerFacePenguin> kuzmaster: no backup?
<kuzmaster> PokerFacePenguin, no
<beachbum> yeah...
<beachbum> dont know it for samba mounts, though
<PokerFacePenguin> kuzmaster: it didnt start up again?
<kuzmaster> PokerFacePenguin, then when i tried to resume the vm,it said somthing like ......
<chemaja> wait, so if i manually partition, kubuntu install crashes??
<beachbum> /server/share /mountpoint smbfs userid=foo,passwd=bar,rw 0 0
<beachbum> can i just do that?
<Tsed> jmichaelx: http://s88946514.onlinehome.us/zed/pbs.png  < That's how it appears here.  fullscreening it works fine, as well.
<jmichaelx> Tsed: i think you are nearly unique in how well mplayr has worked for you.... i don't know if you just have the perfect hardware or what
<kuzmaster> PokerFacePenguin, cant find "windows xp.vmdk"
<jmichaelx> mplayer is especially bad with video clips from sites like yahoo
<ironfroggy> beachbum: well its //server/share, but yeah. but i wouldnt recommend putting the password in fstab.
<ironfroggy> its globally readable.
<chemaja> ironfroggy: does it have to be?
<beachbum> yeah, i know
<Tsed> jmichaelx: Clicking the realplayer feed brings up the real plugin... seems to work fine as well.  *shrug*
<beachbum> didnt work anyway
<chemaja> ie. `chmod o-r /etc/fstab' -- will this break stuff?
<Tsed> jmichaelx: But to be fair, the QT stream isn't quite working.
<jmichaelx> Tsed: i WISH it brought up real player for me, but even clicking real brings up mplayer.... argh
<beachbum> ironfroggy: got it in the fstab, where do i put the creditial file?
<PokerFacePenguin> kuzmaster:  hmm, can you find the file manually?  I would make a copy of all of those files in the image dir (.vmx, vmdk) and muck around to see if i could get rid of a lockfile or something
<kuzmaster> PokerFacePenguin, it said this "Cannot open the disk 'Windows XP Professional.vmdk' or one of the snapshot disks it depends on."
<jmichaelx> real player handles its own content way better than this real player thing
<jmichaelx> oops, i meant mplayer thing
<Tsed> jmichaelx: Which realplayer version have you installed?
<jmichaelx> Tsed: 10
<intelikey> Tsed could you please pastebin or even better dcc.send me;     find /usr/bin/ -type l -exec ls -l {} \; > list         if it's not to much to ask.  :)
<jmichaelx> mplayer just takes over
<kuzmaster> PokerFacePenguin, i can get to those files manually, and i have now made a copy of them, but ive tried deleting the snapshot images files-thingy, and that still diddnt work
<intelikey> i need to know what kde is looking for....
<kuzmaster> PokerFacePenguin, is there a way to use those virtuall hdd's in another vm?
<kuzmaster> PokerFacePenguin. in a new vm
<phisrow> Quick question for you chaps. I've been having trouble updating in Apt of late.
<Tsed> intelikey: http://s88946514.onlinehome.us/zed/list <
<PokerFacePenguin> kuzmaster: any crazy looking files in that directory besides the "snapshots"?
<unstablesob> wow, kde definately does NOT suck!
<phisrow> Is us.archive.ubuntu.com functioning normally?
<intelikey> ty
<kuzmaster> PokerFacePenguin, ummmm, dont think so, ill take a harder look
<intelikey> phisrow use nl.ubuntu  us.ubuntu is problematic atm.
<excitatory> is there a way to restore the konqueror profiles provided by kubuntu?  i followed the faq to restore my konq profiles to the default kde, but due to terrible consequences, i would like to go back.
<kuzmaster> PokerFacePenguin, thers a .vmsd, and a .vmem file
<phisrow> Thanks, intelikey, it's nothing too urgent, I was just hoping that I hadn't b0rked anything.
<beachbum> ironfroggy: nevermind, there's a nice config tool in kde's system settings
<Tsed> Uhh... can someone check their links in /usr/bin ?  Looking at that list just confused me -- should those all really have such generous permissions?
<intelikey> excitatory rm your configs in your home restores all defaults.
<PokerFacePenguin> kuzmaster: since you have made a copy of them, try deleting one at a time and see if that helps you out....you know you can move all those files around anytime
<kuzmaster> PokerFacePenguin, ok will do
<intelikey> symlinks are 777 Tsed
<intelikey> it's the file they point at that matters.
<intelikey> and thanks again for the list.
<Tsed> intelikey: Always?  Huh.  That just strikes me as odd -- I mean, sure, "it's the file they link to that matters", but with such permissions, what's stopping a user from maliciously changing what they link to?
<excitatory> intelikey: what configs are you referring to exactly?
<Tsed> intelikey: No prob.
<PokerFacePenguin> kuzmaster: i would try the .vmem file first
<jmichaelx> i just installed mepis 6.0 on an old 500Mhz P3 box..... seems to work really well, surprisingly
<kuzmaster> PokerFacePenguin, k
<excitatory> jmichaelx: i have kubuntu installed on a similar machine.. 733MHz, but ran like a breeze
<intelikey> excitatory .kde/  or any part there of.   also  .gtkrc  or other such files in your home.
<PokerFacePenguin> kuzmaster: some of my images that are ok, have the .vmsd file in the directory, but havent seem the .vmem one yet....still looking
<intelikey> Tsed the perms on the dir are what keeps users form hosing the links.
<intelikey> generally.
<kuzmaster> PokerFacePenguin, well im still waiting on this copy to finish, im making a nother copt, cos im goin thru the logs
<intelikey> the dirs are not world writable
<Tsed> intelikey: Mmm.  Okay.  Just kinda surprised me when I saw that.
<jmichaelx> excitatory: i am impressed  that a distro like mepis running KDE could work so will on such an old machine.....
<intelikey> drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  24K 2006-07-22 17:38 bin   < eg.
* Tsed nod.
<intelikey> Tsed yeah understandable indeed.
<jmichaelx> mepis is running better on this 500Mhx box than xubuntu does on a 500Mhz AMD K6-2 box that i have
<PokerFacePenguin> kuzmaster: you may find this link helpful http://www.vmware.com/support/ws55/doc/ws_learning_files_in_a_vm.html
<PokerFacePenguin> kuzmaster: tells you what files are necessary for an image
<Tsed> KDE in general is pretty speedy, ime.  It can use a good bit of RAM, but beyond that, I'm generally impressed with its performance on low-end machines.
<kuzmaster> PokerFacePenguin, while ive been waiting, i looked at the file sizes of the 2 files, and the .vmsd is 0kb, and the .vmem is like 733mb (733 183KB)
<jmichaelx> Tsed: i am surprised, but that seems to be the case
<PokerFacePenguin> kuzmaster: check out that link i dropped on ya
<Tsed> jmichaelx: KDE is one of those nice rare projects that, despite getting more featureful as it ages, has actually gotten faster as well. :)
<intelikey> Tsed in my experance with kde2 and gnome1  and later, kde is better on low low end boxes than gnome is.  actually a smaller foot print.
<PokerFacePenguin> kuzmaster: basically, .vmem only exists if running or crashed...a paging file...delete it
<kuzmaster> PokerFacePenguin, thanx for it, and i have done. the reason for the .vmem file sounds right
<jmichaelx> Tsed: very impressive
<intelikey> but i tend to dis agree with the 'faster as it ages' shmuck...  :)
<Tsed> Compare KDEv2 to KDEv3 to KDEv3.2, then.
<jmichaelx> even though, i am planning on using fluxbox with this mepis box
<chemaja> guys, will https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/47194 be fixed in the kubuntu dapper iso? this is the bug where manually partitioning crashes the installer.
<Tsed> Never used v1, so I can't talk there.
<chemaja> ie. 6.06 LTS ISOs, do they get bugfixes too?
<intelikey> Tsed i don't have v3 but v2 & v3.2 is my referance point.
<b_> HI i need some help
<b_> my uestion is...
<intelikey> but i must admit, that on a low low end box neither install of kde was default.  that matters of course.
<b_> everytime i run the command apt-get install nepenthes i keep getting the error in konsole saying
<b_> b@b-desktop:~$ apt-get install nepenthes
<b_> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<b_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<intelikey> sudo
<intelikey> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<intelikey> b_ ^
<b_> opps
<b_> lol
<ChefWill> anyone know if there is a way to prevent kubuntu from dimming screen to save power on laptop?
<PokerFacePenguin> kuzmaster: let me know the outcome...might need to do that one day for one of mine :P
<Tsed> intelikey: My experience with v2 was that it was somewhat sluggish on a 450Mhz P3 with a good amount of RAM.  Not so much with 3.2+.
<kuzmaster> PokerFacePenguin, will doo, just about to do it now
<b_> ok i got another question
<Tsed> intelikey: But then, I was comparing Mandrake(v2) to a Gentoo install(v3.2), so hey, not very fair, I suppose.
<intelikey> Tsed that's not low low end....  low end maybe.    but i'm talking p100mmx 64m  and comparable
<kuzmaster> PokerFacePenguin, nope diddnt work
<intelikey> agreed on the distro diff also
<jmichaelx> kde 3.5.3 is working well with mepis on this 500Mhz P3 machine.... very well. not sluggish at all
<Tsed> intelikey: KDE may have gotten a bit more RAM intensive, so 64MB... eek.
<intelikey> Tsed i can run dapper on 64m with no swap.
<PokerFacePenguin> kuzmaster: i thought we had it whipped....that link will probably help you immensely in determining just where you went wrong.  There still might be some other files in there that are wack
<intelikey> kde ^ that
<Tsed> intelikey: With full KDE?  Impressive.
<b_> my question is when trying to install firefox threw adept.. under the Requested column, it states Break Install in red letters
<b_> what does that mean
<b_> it will not let me install firefox
<intelikey> yes full kde.  but i generally customize things by the second day.
<jmichaelx> this i am still going to primarily use fluxbox
<Tsed> intelikey: In any case, at least 3.x has gotten faster with pretty much every version.  *that* I have a fair playing field to compare. :)
<kuzmaster> PokerFacePenguin, the only other one is a .vmx~, which im pretty sure a text editor in kubuntu creates as a backup (this vm was originally from kubuntu)
<intelikey> b_  i don't know about adept there  try installing in the terminal/konsole  sudo apt-get install firefox
<kuzmaster> PokerFacePenguin, ill delete that to tho
<Tsed> intelikey: 3.0 -> 3.2 was a huge difference.  3.2 -> 3.3 was a decent update, and it's been pretty minor changes since.  Supposedly QT4 delivers even more performance bonuses, so we'll see. :)
<PokerFacePenguin> kuzmaster: you gotta have a vmx
<kuzmaster> PokerFacePenguin, i do, allong with that backup file
<PokerFacePenguin> kuzmaster: have you read your logfiles?
<intelikey> Tsed ok the default installs of 3.x  probably.  cause each new subversion is just an improved 3.0  so that makes sense.  the major rewrites thow don't show the same improvements,  they have improvements just not speed as far as i can tell.
<kuzmaster> PokerFacePenguin, im reading my log file now, and i found this that i thinks is interresting
<kuzmaster> hang on
<intelikey> growing by a magnatude seldom means faster  :)
<intelikey> not saying it can't happen.  of course.
<b_> i dunn whats up this is my problme (not spam)
<b_> b@b-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install firefox
<b_> Password:
<b_> Reading package lists... Done
<b_> Building dependency tree... Done
<b_> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<b_> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<b_> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<b_> or been moved out of Incoming.
<jmichaelx> it also appears to me  that a 500Mhz P3 cpu is a lot better than a 500Mhz AMD k6-2 lol
<b_> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<b_> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<b_> that package should be filed.
<b_> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<b_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<b_>   firefox: Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.9.0) but it is not installable
<b_>            Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.8.0) but it is not installable
<abattoir> !paste > b_
<b_>            Depends: libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.12.2) but it is not installable
<b_> E: Broken packages
<b_> b@b-desktop:~$
<kuzmaster> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jmichaelx> xubuntu works ok on my AMD machine, but not great
<jontec> Can anyone get onto the Kubuntu Wiki?
<kuzmaster> PokerFacePenguin, i found this im my log thingy, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18669 (its only 3 lines), im gonna c if there is any folder in the folders that all the vm files are loacted
<noiesmo> jontec, no it looks down
<intelikey> i need to read the freenode page again.  does not being registered prevent dcc things ?
<chemaja> whoop i think i broke it
<chemaja> i was just browsing it before it must have been me ;-)
<b_> intelikey ill try once this file starts downloading
<jontec> dangit! lol. I was posting a new article on bridging connections and I think I'm gonna end up lose all two hours of the work.
<jontec> and I'm definitely not writing it over.
<b_> kk
<kuzmaster> PokerFacePenguin, ill also post a part of my log thats complaining alot, hopfully you can understand it more than me
<intelikey> b_ i can paste you the four lines you need in your /etc/apt/sources.list  if you can sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list   and paste them in.
<b_> ok lets try
<jmichaelx> israel is bombing cities again....
<jmichaelx> sorry for the off-topic
<aegeanlinux> :D perfectly OK jmichaelx
<b_> wait inteli, wouldn't that be the same as managing repositories
<aegeanlinux> it's good too see those sorts of things scroll past (sort of)
<aegeanlinux> if you know what I mean
<jmichaelx> yeah
<kuzmaster> PokerFacePenguin, the part of the log that complains alot http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18670
<jmichaelx> just sad that over a third of the casualties are kids
<b_> that code you just sent me looks like it can be done threw adept by managing repositories, am i wrong
<b_> ?
<intelikey> b_ no you are correct.  it can be.
<kuzmaster> PokerFacePenguin, u there?
<intelikey> b_ i edit my sources.list by hand.  but you don't have to.   i like to keep things as KLEEN as possable.
<PokerFacePenguin> kuzmaster: yeah, was reading
<PokerFacePenguin> kuzmaster: i cant make anything out of that....i would hang on to your pastebin links and try to explain to the #vmware channel....i think i have run out of things to try...unless there are more files you can copy back and delete others
<intelikey> too kleen some times  eeh Tsed ?    hehhe
<PokerFacePenguin> kuzmaster: your system states are spread out through the multiple files (gathered from that link)....so you gotta figure out what you can delete (probably by trial and error)
<Tsed> intelikey: Pardon?
<intelikey> what would you use to monitor sshd  to see who and where is trying to connect and why they failed ?
<PokerFacePenguin> intelikey: /var/log
<intelikey> Tsed sorry,  didn't know you were busy.   just a referance to my missing symlinks
<b_> nope srry did not work i managed  repos and edit cource and same problem
<kuzmaster> PokerFacePenguin, ok, and ive tried in the vmware channel but no one is replying
<intelikey> b_ did you  sudo apt-get update   ?
<intelikey> have to update after changes to sources.list.
<PokerFacePenguin> kuzmaster: i think you are gonna have to do it by trial and error then if no experts in that channel are steppin up....I don't think i got the answer for ya
<Tsed> intelikey: Ahh. :)  And re: sshd, I'm trying to remember the name of a program... sec. :p
<kuzmaster> PokerFacePenguin, ok, thanx for the help tho, it was greatly apprecated
<PokerFacePenguin> kuzmaster: np
<b_> i apologize i did not do that
<intelikey> what is " apologize "  ???
<b_> im sorry for being stupid
<PokerFacePenguin> kuzmaster: we probably should have had our conversation in the vmware channel, cuz somebody will always step up to tell ya that you are wrong :P
<intelikey> you are not stupid.
<b_> well yes and no
<jmichaelx> i'm the only stupid person in here at the moment. don't crowd my territory, b_
<intelikey> #Apologize /Apologize/ (?), v. i. [imp. & p. p. Apologized (?); p. pr. & vb. n. Apologizing.]  [Cf. F. apologiser.]  1. To make an apology or defense. Dr. H. More. 2. To make an apology or excuse; to make acknowledgment of some fault or offense, with expression of regret for it, by way of amends; -- with for; as, my correspondent apologized for not answering my letter. To apologize for his insolent language. Froude.
<intelikey> Apologize /Apologize/, v. t. To defend. [Obs.]  The Christians . . . were apologized by Plinie. Dr. G. Benson.
<intelikey> oh krap.  that posted to the channel didn't it
<b_> i dunno i guess i just run into a lot of programs errors
<b_> yes you did
<intelikey> i have  adictionary script but i didn't think that command posted i thought that was the privet one.
* intelikey ^ apologizes
<b_> well i think this problem ive beeen having is ubuntus faults or the way my packets or being routed over the net
* kuzmaster waves good bye
* kuzmaster leaves
<b_> its seems when i aptget update whatever command the update freezes on number 6
<b_> so imma drop this for rightnow
<Tsed> intelikey: Erk, uh. I was going to suggest maybe snort, but I have a feeling that'll be serious overkill.  I take it the ssh logs aren't sufficient?  Maybe just customizing the log output would help?
<intelikey> b_ there have been problems with the us.ubuntu mirror today.    you could prepend  nl.  to each ubuntu line except security updates
<intelikey> Tsed is the log turned off by default ?
<intelikey> maybe i should edit /etc/ssh/*
<b_> ill give it a few days mayube a reinstall to see if it finally works
<Tsed> intelikey: Looks like it might be, yeah.
<intelikey> b_ save your sources.list file  you can compare notes on it later.
<intelikey> Tsed i can connect locally through ssh    does sshd_config have to have a "listen" line ?
<intelikey> err listenaddress
<intelikey> sorry.
<Tsed> intelikey: Nope, the default config should allow remote connections, last I tried.
* Tsed , well... tries.
<Tsed> intelikey: Yep, works fine by default here.
<intelikey> k
<Kadran> hi i have a strange problem!!
<lafnlab> what would that be kadran?
<intelikey> Q.   PermitEmptyPasswords no    if that was set to yes and i made a guest accound and did passwd -d guest   would guest be able to login without a passwd  or would all ?
<Kadran> after a while the system is changing it's gateway, ipaddress, and delete the dns?
<Tsed> intelikey: looks like sshd logs to /var/log/auth.log by default, for the record.
<Kadran> who could that happen?
<intelikey> jack
<lafnlab> Kadran, are you using DSL? Why kind of networking do you have setup?
<intelikey> because kind ?
<Kadran> lafnlab: i have a DSL and this problem apeared when i requested a static IP from the isp
<intelikey> <-- grammar nazi
<Tsed> When password authentication is allowed, it specifies whether the server allows login to accounts with empty password strings.  The default is no. < Sounds like it's just users with blank passwords that would be okay.  That is, users still have to enter their passwords, it's just that it'll now allow users who have blank passwords to login.  Normally disallowing that as a security risk.
<lafnlab> HMM. I have DSL, but a dynamic ip. Who is your ISP?
<intelikey> tsed normally, yes.   on a nosuid system... prolly not.
<intelikey> well fork bombs and the like would still be a risk
<Kadran> lafnlab: it is an ISP in egypt, it was perfect with dynamic ip. what could be changeing it? i have the internet disconnected after a while and once i retype the dns , ip and gateway it comes normal
<Kadran> it is even change the ip in a range that is not defined in the router ip address rang!
<intelikey> what's this file   /usplash_fifo  ?
<intelikey> nm i see.
<lafnlab> Kadran, I was going to suggest http://www.dslreports.com/ but i don't think they have any Egyptian ISP's. How often does it rest the info?
<lafnlab> ` rest the info?
<lafnlab> reset the info
<lafnlab> damn spelling
<lafnlab> trying to type and smoke at the same time
<Kadran> :D ok lafnlab, i just need a startpoint so i can know what is the problem, thanks alot i will check this site now
<b_> is anyone familiar with nepenthes
<intelikey> nepenthes - versatile tool to collect malware by emulating widespread vulnerabilities
<b_> did you look that up? lol
<intelikey> apt-cache search nepenthes
<intelikey> detailed discript
<intelikey>  Nepenthes is a low interaction honeypot which emulates known vulnerabilities
<intelikey>  to collect information about potential attacks. It is designed to emulate
<intelikey>  vulnerabilties worms use to spread, and to capture these worms. As there are
<intelikey>  many possible ways for worms to spread, Nepenthes is modular. There are
<intelikey>  module interface to
<intelikey> from apt-cache show nepenthes
<intelikey> b_ what do you want to know about it ?
<Kadran> does any one know a command for changing the gateway and also to add dsn?
<intelikey> Kadran ifconfig ?   i'm kinda network illiterate really.
<b_> i was jsut wondering if anyone had it running under ku
<b_> this is why i came to linux because my windows honeypot would be compromised in 10 mised so i had to reinstalled windows everyday
<Kadran> intelikey: ifconfig eth0 ???
<b_> i heard this is a good program just wondering if antyone had it running
<Kadran> i couldn't understand the man page !!
<Kadran> :D
<b_> i dunno im 19 im currious about malware and how it spreads
<b_> i also collect viruses dunno don;t ask
<intelikey> Kadran i really don't know networking....    but it's something like    ifconfig eth0 192.165.12.12 255.255.255.121 up           ficonfig device address mask operation    i think.
<farous> b_: did you search for this program in the repos check packages.ubuntu.com
<intelikey> b_ you want to collect virii   run windows...  <shrugs/>
<Kadran> yeah that's good, but i need a fast way to change the gateway, and add dns.
<intelikey> farous i just posted from apt-cache on it.  there fore it's in the repos.
<b_> i do run windows with linux on the side but i rather have my honeypot not compromised every 5 seconds
<farous> intelikey: great sorry did not read your post
<b_> yes i sudo the apt and the package wasnot found on repos
<b_> so
<b_> i had to download from their homepage
<farous> b_: add the extra repos
<farous> !easysource > b_
<intelikey> b_ but you could not update your package database...
<farous> check ubotu post
<b_> lol thats where my problems began, i added to repos and hit apply but when i hit apply everything goes back to the gray shade
<intelikey> farous b_ has my sources.list   but but but but....
<farous> b_: gray i do not understand
<test> can anybody tell me how to enable the gtk greeter in the login manager?
<farous> sudo apt-get update in command line
<b_> farous.. when you go to manage repos some lines are black which are enabled and others or gray which are disabled, when i try to enable ones that aare gray and hit apply, the lines i selected to enable go back to gray or disable
<farous> b_: and how you do that through adept synaptic, which front end you use
<b_> i think linux is telling me hey you wanna mess with viruses go back to windows keep that crap away from us
<b_> lol
<intelikey> b_ i can repost the repos if needed.  if you want to close adept and edit /etc/apt/sources.list   then do the  sudo apt-get update   command.
<farous> b_: are you using a text editor and editing the file directly
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<intelikey> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main universe
<intelikey> complements of   /exec -o grep -v '#' /etc/apt/sources.list
<farous> intelikey: it is wiser to use the pastebin for that
<b_> man you guys are so kind
<b_> why are you so helpful
<b_> lol
<intelikey> yeah i know.  four lines is a lot if the channel is busy.
<b_> farous i manage repos threw adept
<farous> intelikey: it is good though for i did not know there were a restricted repos
<farous> \:)
<intelikey> :)
<farous> b_: you might try editing the /etc/apt/sources.list file directly
<intelikey> actually there are a few more.  but that pretty much covers anything you will ever need in *buntu
<b_> im trying that again rightnow
<intelikey> <farous> b_: you might try editing the /etc/apt/sources.list file directly  <--- like i said 4 times now.....
<farous> intelikey: so is restricted simialr to non-free in debian?
<b_> i know you did and i tried it
<intelikey> yeah
<farous> cool
<intelikey> err actually no    yes and no.  it's way short of that but simular
<farous> intelikey: lol i have restricted in my sources.list seems though i never seemed to use it :)
<b_> ok etc/apt/sources.list would be in the same directory as system:/media/hda1/etc/apt am i wrong
<intelikey> ?
<farous> b_: ? what are you trying to edit are you editing a cdrom
<intelikey>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<b_> no trying to figure out where etc/apt is
<b_> that owuld be under system:/media/hda1/etc/apt
<intelikey> file:///etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> no  /
<farous> it is the same as intelikey posted
<intelikey>   /
<b_> good damnit i need a book
<farous> under the root dir /
<intelikey>  ////////
<farous> b_: just type gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list in a terminal
<intelikey> gedit on kubuntu ?
<farous> ok kwrite
<intelikey> gksudo for that matter ?>
<farous> intelikey: i like to mix
<intelikey> kdesu kate
<intelikey> hehhe  or sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> that's generic
<farous> intelikey: not all people specially new users like nano
<intelikey> liking and using are not synonamus
<farous> but you are right i should have used the kde way
<b_> b@b-desktop:~$ gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<b_> bash: gksudo: command not found
<b_> hahahhaha
<farous> b_: use the line posted by intelikey
<intelikey> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<farous> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> insist on a gui don't we !
<farous> :)
<intelikey> lol
<farous> intelikey: newbies "which i think new users is better term" are used to it and like it more
<intelikey> sudo kill -9 -1      big boy !
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> dat'll fix ya up.
<b_> ahahha
<crimsun> anyone using a ThinkPad with the UK keymap?
<intelikey> crimsun will you be around for a bit ?
<farous> now that is a new one. i am connected to the net through irc but no other connection is possible they are blocked sowmhow?
<crimsun> intelikey: somewhat; I'm preoccupied w/ configuring a Kubuntu install atm
<intelikey> crimsun k, nm
<intelikey> it's not important.
<intelikey> farous iptables -L
<Tsed> farous: Well, new users may not like nano, but at least it's definitely installed. :)
<farous> Tsed: :)
<intelikey> Tsed yup  unless i set it up    lol
<farous> intelikey: i think it is my router
<intelikey> oh not local to that box,  i see.
<Tsed> And hell, at least we're not throwing vi at 'em/ ;)
<farous> by the way i run fluxbox or ion with a mix from gnome and kde :)
<intelikey> yeah
<intelikey> twm
<intelikey> farous twm
<b_> ok i just edited the source, and saved
<farous> Tsed: yet better go with what people are familar with
<b_> update now?
<farous> intelikey: twm ?
<b_> or sudo something
<intelikey> sudo apt-get update
<farous> intelikey:  ah your window manager ok
<intelikey> twm = tiny window manager    the main stay for XFree back in the day.
<farous> give me a min to fix this stupid router
<intelikey> if you only had X you had twm  any other wm was optional
<wired> yo
<wired> anyone awake?
<b_> no
<intelikey> no
<b_> lol
<wired> hmm
<wired> Hey I need to get wine installed, and I seem to be having problems
<intelikey> let me guess you are wired ?
<wired> I've used adept to add in the repository, and it just cant seem to find it >_<
<wired> Yea, I'm very wired.
<farous_> was the router allright
<wired> I'm new at this, what do I do with that
<b_> well it helped sorta, it still stuck on that one sever that gave me problems earlier
<intelikey> sudo cp sources.list /etc/apt     but i don't think you got it....   better look first.
<intelikey> b_ which ?
<wired> status receiving. may be blocked, I'm on a network and I dont have access to ports
<farous_> b_: it might be a bad mirror
<b_> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<b_> strange
<intelikey> wired i can post it.
<wired> k
<b_> even thouigh i have this problem with this one server im explained over and over
<b_> i finally got the apt-get install nepenthes command to work
<b_> of course with sudo in front
<intelikey> farous i just did a full update on that sources.list
<farous_> b_: can you post the error
<b_> yeah if it would actually let me highlight the ip address
<farous_> b_: can you post the error you read just copy and paste it
<b_> yesss nepenthes finally installed but still not firefox
<farous_> intelikey: might be a gpg warning
<wired> hmm
<wired> I'm trying to get this computer setup to play wow -_-;;
<b_> farous.....
<wolfmanz> is there a problem with the repositories? i'm trying to get some stuff from adept and it can seem to download anything..
<b_> it lets me highlight the error but after like a tenth of a second the highlight will dissapear on me
<b_> sorry
<farous_> b_: ok
<farous_> b_: try running apt-get update again and see if this fix it
<farous_> sudo apt-get update
<wired> I cant send private messages to you Intel
<b_> ii am rightnow, after i installed nepenthes it gave an error say duplicated source.list entry please run yada yada yada
<wired> but when I type that command up is it supposed to open a program called Kate?
<intelikey> wired yes i know.
<intelikey> yes it is.
<wired> ok
<wired> and when I copy/paste what you sent me, is it all supposed to be on seperate lines? Or leave it how it pastes in
<intelikey> kate is a text editor for the kde system
<b_> sudo apt-get update right
<farous_> b_: so you just have a duplicated line in your sources.list file which not a big prob
<intelikey> seperate lines.   the long breaks are new lines.   only four lines.
<b_> eroor lol E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<b_> its ok though i got what i wanted
<intelikey> b_ that means that adept is running
<farous_> b_: if you have adept open or update notifier you get this err
<intelikey> or some package manager.   only one at a time.
<b_> apperently is i have update noto in taskbar
<b_> as i have***
<wired> hmm still cant find it
<intelikey> you did the update ?
<wired> yea
<intelikey> no errors ?
<wired> sudo apt-get update
<wired> none that I could see for the update
<wired> heres the command I used - adpt-get install wine
<intelikey> ok and then you did what ?
<wired> right/wrong?
<intelikey> apt-get
<wired> yea
<wired> I mistyped it here
<wired> apt-get
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install wine
<wired> eading package lists... Done
<wired> Building dependency tree... Done
<intelikey> or use your adept now.  seeing you have the repos setup.
<wired> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<wired> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<wired> is only available from another source
<wired> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<wired> root@Skullthrone:~# sudo apt-get install wine
<intelikey> no it's there.
<wired> Reading package lists... Done
<wired> Building dependency tree... Done
<wired> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<wired> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<wired> is only available from another source
<wired> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<wired> ack sorry
<wired> not showing in adept either
<intelikey> your sources.list did save in /etc/apt correct ?
<intelikey> cat /etc/apt/sources.list  and see if it looks richt
<aliasfred> hmmm from the help here, i could say that providing easier repository check/registration would be important
<aliasfred> a lot of people spend time handling this sources.list
<intelikey> aliasfred there is a mirror down atm.
<aliasfred> ah ok, this clearly doesnt help
<wired> hmm
<aliasfred> but still, this repository stuff is not a new issue
<intelikey> the us.mirror is down and we are bypassing it.
<intelikey> and no its not.
<farous_> now that is frustrating am trying to change to my reg nick but it say it is taken. by me as i was disconnected and reconnected again :(
<aliasfred> this explain why wiki.kubuntu.org is down too :)
<wired> ok
<wired> hang on
<b_> if i sudo apt-get install nepenthes where might i find it once installed
<intelikey> /msg nickserv recover <nick> <passwd>
<farous> thanx intelikey
<intelikey> b_ /usr/bin/  most likely.
<wired> I cant tell if it looks right or not
<wired> head hurts >_<
<intelikey> four lines without # at the front of them ?
<farous> b_: type which nepenthes
<wired> where should they be at
<wired> cus I have a huge list which isnt very clear
<farous> b_: it should have entry in the menus too
<b_> no there is none in the menu
<intelikey> wired you edited the file ....    i sujested you clear it first, i have no idea what you have.    it should be four lines.  but can have lots of   # commentes in it.
<b_> it is located in sbin under usr just seems non executable
<wired> ah ok
<wired> sorry hang on let me repeat the instructions
<wired> how do you clear the file?
<farous> b_: what is this prog for
<intelikey> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list    is the sure way.
<b_> malware collection
<intelikey> farous diging worms
<farous> and you can use adept or type dpkg -L progname to see what files were installed or man progname
<b_> botnets
<b_> whatever you wanna call them
<farous> ok
<intelikey> well i'm on call.   and that was a call.   gtg
<draik> Hello everyone
<draik> I'm new to Linux... I'm using Kubuntu 6.06
<farous> hi draik
<draik> Is there a recommended book/URL/etc for learning at least the basics of Linux and Kubuntu 6.06?
<draik> Hello farous
<farous> draik: help.ubuntu.com
<draik> thank you farous
<farous> :)
<draik> I had one issue a few days ago...
<draik> I was playing with various Splash Screens from KDE-look.org
<wired> gah still wont find it
<draik> I was using a few of them to figure out which would work...
<draik> The error I was getting was...
<draik> "No background. Try to put a Background.jpg in the theme folder"
<draik> Any clues???
<confused> how do I get the g1+g2 networks to connect in shareaza with wine?
<wired> hmm  ok I got those in as repositories
<wired> still wont find it!
<wired> >_<
<wired> ok
<wired> lemme start over
<wired> I'm trying to download wine, and it doesnt seem to want to let me find it o.o
<abattoir> wired: through adept?
<wired> Abattoir: yea. I added on the repository from the winehq website and it refuses to look it up
<wolfmanz> i think they are having issues with the repositories when using adept
<wolfmanz> i have the same issues here
<abattoir> last i heard ubuntu us reps were down.... but later it was said that the issue was resolved
<abattoir> but he seems to have a winehq rep, not an ubuntu one
<wired> yea
<abattoir> wired: have you tried pinging the repo?
<wolfmanz> i still cant download things from adept
<abattoir> wolfmanz: us?
<abattoir> wolfmanz: you can change from the us mirror to something else...
<wolfmanz> i'm getting waitting for headers and nothing shows up
<wired> havnt tried that yet
<abattoir> wolfmanz: have you tried changing the mirror?
<wolfmanz> no i was just gonna leave it it will be fixed by the time i wake up lol
<wired> let me make sure the context is right
<wired> ping http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt  ?
<wired> or is it different
<abattoir> yup
<abattoir> i get unknown host
<wired> so do I
<wired> so theirs is down too? o.o
<abattoir> so try a different mirror
<_rince_> mrgn
<cpk2> just delete us. from any entry in sources.list
<wired> hang on
<abattoir> wired: any other mirror is listed?
<wired> they dont list ad iff mirror on their website
<wired> but
<wired> I found it on sourceforge
<wired> gimme a sec
<abattoir> wired: you want a later version than what comes w/ dapper?
<wired> fudge
<wired> apparently it doesnt like amd64 -_-
<wired> which is the version I'm using
<abattoir> wired: heh, wine is 32-bit windows apps.... :P
<wired> yea -_-
<abattoir> you can run it under a chroot though
<wired> ?
<wired> well I'm going to work on this later
<wired> my head is about to splode
<wired> from something else earlier today
<wired> thanks for the help
<abattoir> heh, ok
<abattoir> wired: take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575&highlight=32+bit+chroot later
<^^FLAViO^^> hi to all
<Loki1989> has anyone tried using the easy ubuntu yet
<ironfroggy> yes
<londondave> whats easy ubuntu?
<Jack12> hi
<Loki1989> I am trying to get it up no but it stops at get 6 or seven and doesnt update everything because of a time out
<Jack12> got someone a sony ericsson mobile and dapper to get synchronized?
<Jack12> experience with that?
<Jack12> eg the sony musicplayer mobile or the k800i
<Loki1989> hmm
<Loki1989> i have yet to figure out how to get amarok to play mp3's
<admiral_proFTW> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<admiral_proFTW> Loki1989, check that out
<Loki1989> i am
<Loki1989> my connections time out on easy update
<Loki1989> ubuntu
<Loki1989> easy ubuntu
<admiral_proFTW> Loki1989, kubuntu-dapper?
<Loki1989> yeah brand new
<Loki1989> installed today
<londondave> Loki1989: you need the codecs for mp3
<admiral_proFTW> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Loki1989> yeah i have been trying for a while
<admiral_proFTW> i think is the command
<admiral_proFTW> time out?
<admiral_proFTW> as in, at that step, do you time out
<Loki1989> that command doesnt work
<admiral_proFTW> Loki1989, also check this out
<admiral_proFTW> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<admiral_proFTW> automatix is great
<cpk2> changing someones password in system settings > users and groups doesnt seem to work?
<Loki1989> what is that ??
<londondave> Loki1989: you need to set the repositories that have the package
<admiral_proFTW> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<admiral_proFTW> check out the repositories part
<admiral_proFTW> you'll want to add the universe and multiverse
<admiral_proFTW> and that should give you about 18K packages
<Loki1989> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Loki1989> ??
<Rede> i updated my kernel via adept, but when i boot using it it hangs when KDE usually loads and shows me the black kubuntu screen. i've just been manually choosing the older one to use my desktop but i was wondering if someone knows what I can do to fix it.
<admiral_proFTW> Loki1989, in a konsole type "sudo gedit /etc/apt/souces.list
<admiral_proFTW> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<admiral_proFTW> Loki1989, got that last part?
<Loki1989> working on getting automatix
* aegeanlinux is BRB - If you __need__ me type aegeanlinux and I will come to your aid
<admiral_proFTW> ah okay
<Loki1989> its installing
<Loki1989> 99%
<admiral_proFTW> after it installs, let me know
<admiral_proFTW> don't run it yet
<Loki1989> i will
* aegeanlinux is away: me is BRB - If you __need__ me type aegeanlinux and I will come to your aid
<Loki1989> this take a while
<admiral_proFTW> yea it does
* I is back.
<Loki1989> it's done
<admiral_proFTW> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<admiral_proFTW> in a konsole
<Loki1989> k
<Loki1989> what am I looking for
<Loki1989> or doing
<Loki1989>  i did that
<Loki1989> admiral
<Loki1989> ??
<admiral_proFTW> okay
<admiral_proFTW> replace that
<Loki1989> and
<Loki1989> ??
<admiral_proFTW> with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18675
<admiral_proFTW> that
<Loki1989> ok was it supposed to create a word file
<admiral_proFTW> its supposed to be saved as your sources.list
<Loki1989> ok
<Loki1989> well it opened in kate
<stanks> hi
<Loki1989> i am suppoed to copy wich part
<stanks> i have a problem recording audio with xdtv
<stanks> movie is ok but i don't have audio
<stanks> any idea
<stanks> i try every input, capture but no audio
<thygrrr> Hi, what might have caused it that my sources.list was populated with australian servers by default?!
<Loki1989> hey admiral i pasted it over now what
<cpk2> !flashplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Database> !sata
<ubotu> I know nothing about sata - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<aegeanlinux> !santa
<ubotu> I know nothing about santa - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<aegeanlinux> !porn
<ubotu> I know nothing about porn - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Database> Heh.
<flaccid_> !linux
<ubotu> linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<flaccid_> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded". To see more details on the relationship, see: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<Database> OK, can I ask a (seemingly common) question, please?
<flaccid_> cool
<aegeanlinux> !the naked woman lying naked near the beach three meters away from my house who are just **such HOTTIES!**
<ubotu> I know nothing about the naked woman lying naked near the beach three meters away from my house who are just **such HOTTIES!** - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<aegeanlinux> !myself
<ubotu> I know nothing about myself - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<aegeanlinux> !you. Apart that your crazy!
<ubotu> I know nothing about you. Apart that your crazy! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Loki1989> !anything
<ubotu> I know nothing about anything - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Database> !the strange people that ask my questions. Now, listen to Database.
<ubotu> I know nothing about the strange people that ask my questions. Now, listen to Database. - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<aegeanlinux> !n00bs
<ubotu> I know nothing about n00bs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<aegeanlinux> !aztun
<ubotu> I know nothing about aztun - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<aegeanlinux> aztun: G'day, seems like you have a clean record :P (jokes)
<kraut> moin
<flaccid_> !flaccid
<ubotu> I know nothing about flaccid - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<thygrrr> What might have caused it that my sources.list was populated with australian servers by default?! I'm pretty sure I chose english/german as the default language and locale.
<flaccid_> !how flaccid, flaccid can get...
<ubotu> I know nothing about how flaccid, flaccid can get... - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<thygrrr> argh
<thygrrr> Ok, it's English (Australia). I stink.
<aegeanlinux> !the robber that broke in last week. Don't search me. No not there!
<ubotu> I know nothing about the robber that broke in last week. Don't search me. No not there! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Database> I have a 120gb SATA drive with WinDoze XP and Kubuntu Linux (Dapper). After manually jacking GRUB off my BOOT.INI (Kubuntu-install didn't install it.), I get a "Disk Read Error" and some floppy drive noise after attempting to boot. I've checked everything out and it sees the partition correctly.
<Database> !cheese
<ubotu> I know nothing about cheese - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Database> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Fjodor> Hi. Does anyone have amd64 or source debs for kopete-0.12.1?
<Database> Uhhhh...check the repositories?
* Database = n00b.
<Fjodor> Database: Highest is 0.11.something. Found 0.12.0 debs, but it has issues with ICQ which are fixed in 0.12.1
<Database> Fair enough :)
<Fjodor> Database: But thanks
<Database> You're very welcome.
<Database> I try to help.
<Fjodor> Database: Nice of you
<Database> Also, have you seen a Hobbsee anywhere?
<Fjodor> No, sorry
<Database> Damn.
<Database> She's my friend from Oz, and she's a Kubuntu dev :P
<flaccid__> really
<flaccid__> thats sick
<flaccid__> can i have her phone number
<flaccid__> a chick in australia that can do IT, amazing
<Jack12> i have too email adresses in kmail, one works the other keeps telling me that:
<Jack12> Sending failed:
<Jack12> The server did not accept the sender address
<ralf> hi, if I'm trying to install packages with KPackage (klick on install), it just keeps me asking about the root pw
<Jack12> he server responded: "5.7.0 {mp004} Sender address does not belong to logged in user"
<Jack12> The message will stay in the 'outbox' folder until you either fix the problem (e.g. a broken address) or remove the message from the 'outbox' folder.
<Jack12> The following transport protocol was used:
<flaccid__> Jack12: is the dest. address hotmail?
<Jack12> then there is the other email address..so it uses for some reason the wrong to send it
<Jack12> no <flaccid__>  gmx
<flaccid__> ah it uses the wrong account to send?
<Database> flaccid: No, you may not have her number,a s I don't know it and I think she's taken anyhow.
<Jack12> i have too the first works fine, but it tries to use for the second the same transport protocol as for the first one and then it doesnt send
<Jack12> flaccid__> i cannot understand why
<Jack12> and how to set it up right flaccid__>
<flaccid__> Database: yeah sorry br0, was a joke
<Database> I know :)
<flaccid__> i don't think i can help sorry Jack
<Jack12> The server responded: "5.7.0 {mp017} Sender address does not belong to logged in user"
<Jack12> The message will stay in the 'outbox' folder until you either fix the problem (e.g. a broken address) or remove the message from the 'outbox' folder.
<Jack12> The following transport protocol was used:
<Jack12> can someone help
<ravel> my Kubuntu 6.06 (upgraded from 5.10) is very unstable, should i reinstall everything?
<rraphink> ravel: install 6.06
<rraphink> :)
<rraphink> so you use this opportunity to upgrade
<rraphink> :)
<pradeepto> hi all
<rraphink> hi pradeepto
<pradeepto> Can anybody please help me understand why dist-upgrading would downgrade the kernel?
<pradeepto> hey rraphink :)
<rraphink> downgrade the kernel?
<pradeepto> yup, sec
<pradeepto> rraphink: I am running 6.06 on this box.
<rraphink> ok
<pradeepto> yesterday I did a dist-upgrade.
<pradeepto> rraphink: the kernel version is/was
<pradeepto> pradeepto@shyamoli:~$ uname -r
<pradeepto> 2.6.15-25-386
<rraphink> mhm
<pradeepto> rraphink: now after I did the upgrade
<pradeepto> pradeepto@shyamoli:~$ apt-cache policy linux-image-386
<pradeepto> linux-image-386:
<pradeepto>   Installed: 2.6.15.24
<pradeepto>   Candidate: 2.6.15.24
<pradeepto>   Version table:
<pradeepto>  *** 2.6.15.24 0
<pradeepto>         500 http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/main Packages
<pradeepto>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<pradeepto>      2.6.15.22 0
<pradeepto>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages
<pradeepto> sorry
<rraphink> hmmm
<rraphink> pradeepto: 2.6.15.24 is NEWER than 2.6.15-25 ;)
<rraphink> unless you type wrong
<pradeepto> rraphink: the logs and archives (in /var) tell me that .26 or somethine was downloaded
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone
<slow-motion> hallo
<rraphink> hi MilhousePunkRock && slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi rraphink
<pradeepto> rraphink: how come?
<raphink> pradeepto: "." != "-"
<raphink> ;)
<piotrek> hi, how can i play mp3 and divx movies under kubuntu?
<pradeepto> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<piotrek> i was searching in the google, and i have do a lot of things but i still have problems
<pradeepto> piotrek: ^^^^
<raphink> pradeepto: "." is used within a version definition (upstream, revision, etc.) whereas "-" is used to separate upstream version from debian revision
<MilhousePunkRock> When I suspend my Laptop to RAM and wake it up again, the TrackPoint ( = mouse) does not work anymore
<raphink> pradeepto: so that 2.6.15.24 is an upstream verison whereas 2.6.15-25 is the 25th debian revision of version 2.6.15
<pradeepto> raphink: oh, so this was stupidest question ever :P
<raphink> so unless you typed it wrong, 2.6.15.24 is newer than 2.6.15-25
<ravel> rraphink, so you think that reinstalling 6.06 will fix problems? that's like Windows...
<raphink> ravel: no I don't say that
<raphink> ravel: but if you're considering reinstall, then install 6.06 instead of 5.10 :p
<raphink> or just upgrade
<pradeepto> raphink: nope I didnot type wrong, I copy pasted that from my console.
<raphink> pradeepto: why then you h ave your answer
<raphink> pradeepto: a way to know it is to use dpkg --compare-versions
<pradeepto> hmmm thanks :)
<raphink> dpkg --compare versions 2.6.15-25 lt 2.6.15.24 && echo "y" || echo "n"
<raphink> will say "y" if -25 is under .24
<raphink> and "n" otherwise
<raphink> sorry
<raphink> dpkg --compare-versions 2.6.15-25 lt 2.6.15.24 && echo "y" || echo "n"
<raphink> there
<raphink> ;)
<MilhousePunkRock> Any Kubuntuusers on a laptop here with working power management?
<pradeepto> raphink: yup got that :)
<raphink> MilhousePunkRock: well many people use laptops, so it depends what laptop you have
<pradeepto> raphink: I got a 'y' .
<MilhousePunkRock> IBM ThinkPad T23
<pradeepto> MilhousePunkRock: I am on TP 42
<MilhousePunkRock> Is the power management working for you?
<pradeepto> raphink: yup
<pradeepto> sorry
<pradeepto> MilhousePunkRock: yup its working for my.
<pradeepto> me even
<piotrek> pradeepto: "Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<piotrek> pradeepto: i was trying to install mp3 support
<pradeepto> piotrek: so install the other package. :)
<pradeepto> raphink: ping
<piotrek> what other?
<raphink> pradeepto: wait
<raphink> pradeepto: so you got your answer
<pradeepto> raphink: yes, I re-read what you said. Thanks.
<MilhousePunkRock> Suspending and waking up works, even the WLAN connects again, but the cursor is frozen
<MilhousePunkRock> pradeepto ^^
<pradeepto> ummm
<Shannon1> hi everyone
<pradeepto> MilhousePunkRock: what do you do "suspend" to ram or to disk?
<MilhousePunkRock> I've been told, it's a known X problem
<MilhousePunkRock> To RAM, pradeepto
<pradeepto> Shannon1: hi
<Shannon1> can anyon ehelp me with an adept problem,, it doesnt want to update, always waiting for headers,, can an install get broken and how can I fix it ,,
<MilhousePunkRock> To Disk seems to work, but than it shuts down and I wouldnt know how to revive it...
<pradeepto> MilhousePunkRock: ummm I wonder why? it works at my end almost perfectly.
<ravel> raphink, of course I would install 6.06, I am not planning on downgrading anything
<Shannon1> hi pradeepto
<raphink> ravel: oh I say that because you said you had 5.10 ;)
<MilhousePunkRock> I googled for that, everything I found for a T23 was "ACPI does not work"
<pradeepto> oh!!!
<MilhousePunkRock> Is there a command for X that reloads the modules, like "ifdown ath0 && ifup ath0" for the WLAN?
<MilhousePunkRock> Becaus the machine itself it responsive after waking up, I can restart X with Ctrl-Backspace and the mouse it alive again
<MilhousePunkRock> pradeepto: Which ACPI application do you use? KBattery? KPowersave?
<pradeepto> MilhousePunkRock: whatever comes with Settings module in Kubuntu :)
<pradeepto> MilhousePunkRock: I don't experiment much at all with my boxes.
<MilhousePunkRock> Maybe I need to roll back to that... I installed KPowersave but now there are no settings for Laptop & Battery anymore...
<pradeepto> that's what I use on my box. Used it even on Breezy.
<MilhousePunkRock> At first I was mistaking Standby and Suspend... I thought Standby was what I wanted, but in fact it's Suspend to RAM
<ravel> raphink, no I didn't... I said I had upgraded from 5.10
<ravel> generally, is reinstalling a good idea? I haven't consciously messed anything up, but the unstability of many programs is alarming
<vassilis> I "accidentally" tried to upgrade to kde 3.5.3 through adept in kde and now apt-get is locked
<vassilis> (and of course kde wasn't updated)
<vassilis> can anyone help me?
<thygrrr> please point me in the right direction how to format an external usb drive in kubuntu... there was a nice gui based way in ubuntu, I can't find the analog in kubuntu :(
<thygrrr> !format drive
<ubotu> I know nothing about format drive - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<BigAl> Hi
<BigAl> is anyone up for a challenge? :)
<vassilis> at least tell me how to kill aptitude
<vassilis> (or shouldn't I?)
* BigAl does realise it's a Sunday morning......
<Tm_T> BigAl: it depends what kind of challence
<Tm_T> nge
<BigAl> Ok, i'll give some detail on what's happened:
<BigAl> I installed an NX server as per this guide: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204976&highlight=nxserver (see second thread)
<Tm_T> and?
<BigAl> Once the server was setup, I tried the client on the same machine
<BigAl> and logged into a second session
<aegeanlinux> brb all - taking network cable out ~ 10 mins
<BigAl> everything was going fine until I made the client run at fullscreen by accident
<BigAl> i was trying to minimise the client to close it, but i couldn't, so I tried to log off (the client)
<BigAl> then my machine crashed
<BigAl> I tried to reboot, but it froze during startup
<Tm_T> BigAl: crash is always fun :)
<ravel> ...because I don't want to reinstall for nothing
<BigAl> ie on the boot screen when kubuntu initiates hardware etc
<BigAl> haha
<Tm_T> BigAl: ok, so, something got messed up in your system, what's last lines before freeze?
<BigAl> anyhoo, kubuntu doesn't crash when it's starting, ti just stops booting
<BigAl> last line is:
<Tm_T> starting services?
<BigAl> running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) OK
<Tm_T> hm
<BigAl> then nothing
<Tm_T> smells like nxserver freezes
<BigAl> i restarted in safe mode or whatever it is called, ran 'startx' and logged on as root
<Tm_T> noooooo
<BigAl> uninstalled nxserver, client and node
<Tm_T> never log in to X as root
<BigAl> oh, sorry.....
<BigAl> i just did it to unintsall
<Tm_T> you can uninstall from cli
<BigAl> apt-get......
<BigAl> yeah
<BigAl> i was panicing
<Tm_T> yes, or aptitude or whatever you prefer
<BigAl> :(
<Tm_T> BigAl: no harm done I believe
<Tm_T> but it's bad habit ;)
<Lynoure> hi ravel
<BigAl> anyway, after having removed the apps i tried to log on again as usual
<BigAl> i don't normally run as root lol
<Tm_T> good :)
<BigAl> anyway, it didn't make a difference
<Lynoure> ravel: What do you mean by unstable? It actually crashes? Have you examined the logs? Found any patterns to it?
<Tm_T> agh
<BigAl> it still stops on boot
<carlosmiras> hello people, i need some help
<carlosmiras> can anyone help me?
<BigAl> and i'm kinda out of ideas...... i assume that nxsrver has screwed up some startup script or something
<Tm_T> BigAl: hmh, there's some logs I believe, though not sure if those get overwritten in reboot
<Tm_T> BigAl: I'm guessing exactly the same
<BigAl> ;)
<Gioacchino> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<BigAl> i have ideas, but i'm a n00b and don't know how to implement them :)
<carlosmiras> i have kubuntu in my system and i am very new on it... i need to write in arabic but i cannot set it up
<ravel> lynoure, actually, the system itself is (very) stable but I am annoyed by KDE/kubuntu components crashing quite often - knotify, konqueror, kicker and so on, I can't see any pattern
<thygrrr> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<BigAl> so... if i managed to get some log files from start up, do you think that would point us in the right direction?
<Lynoure> ravel: try backing up your .kde , removing the old one and seeing if that helps.
<Tm_T> BigAl: maybe, atleast it might tell exactly the last thing it does right
<MilhousePunkRock> !ACPI
<ubotu> I know nothing about ACPI - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<BigAl> cool
<BigAl> if we then knew the sequence we could work out what was hanging up
<ravel> lynoure, practically renaming it? :-)
<Lynoure> ravel: yes :)
<ravel> I  can try... I also had difficulty with fglrx but I noticed some instructions at wiki
<BigAl> Tim_T - I'm on my XP installation atm..... I'm gonna log into kubuntu and look for the dmesg log file
<BigAl> I think that this is the right one
<Tm_T> tim?
<BigAl> lol
<BigAl> whoopsie
<BigAl> Tn_T :)
<BigAl> damn
<BigAl> Tm_T :)
<Tm_T> ;)
<BigAl> can't type today
<BigAl> *stressed*
<Tm_T> BigAl: tabfilling <3
<BigAl> in win?
<BigAl> heh
<Tm_T> why not
<BigAl> hmmm
<Tm_T> it depends what app you use
<BigAl> xchat atm
<Tm_T> I run same client in windows and linux
<Tm_T> actually everywhere
<thygrrr> Xchat has it :)
<BigAl> what do you think about my log file suggestion?
<Tm_T> BigAl: maybe
<Lynoure> ravel: cannot help you that much with that one. I use the open source ati drivers myself...
<BigAl> are there any others you think i should get when i boot to kubuntu?
<Tm_T> BigAl: /var/log/ has some logs
<BigAl> ok then... i'll copy everything from there over to fat and come back here?
<Tm_T> copy everything that looks interesting
<Tm_T> anyway, I'm off ->
<BigAl> thanks for your help
<BigAl> cya
<danzel> I'm on kubuntu dapper, kde 3.5.2. I've installed kdeaddons and such. When I right click on a zip file I get the option "Extract -> Extract Here...", but when I right click on a rar file I do not get these options.
<danzel> Any ideas how to get an Extract option when I right click a rar file?
<dodger> do you have unrar-free installed?
<danzel> yep
<danzel> If I open rar archives in ark I can extract them fine
<dodger> ok well there goes my wild guess ;)
<dodger> sorry - don't know then :/
<danzel> But I don't get a straight Extract option when I right click em ;)
<dodger> hmm
<danzel> thanks anyway :)
<ravel> lynoure, the problem is that kde & especially all videos are _very_ slow with ati drivers
<SoLo18> hi..
<danzel> I get a "Open with ark" option, but no "Extract"
<dodger> hi SoLo18
<SoLo18> who would be nice to help me  with something plsss?
<zsuzsi> hi
<dodger> anyone who can, i imagine ;)
<SoLo18> :)
<zsuzsi> my wlanassistant crashed, it says its a bug - where can i talk about it?
<dodger> zsuzsi: no idea - it's worked fine for me so far
<SoLo18> ....i installed ircu2.10.12.07 and when i  installed automaticly has started...i didn`t have the time to configure...
<SoLo18> i configured while was running
<SoLo18> but the changes did not take effect
<zsuzsi> well, i disconnected from a wireless network using it and it just crashed. i got this bug popup with a lot of "backtrace" messages.
<SoLo18> i didn`t know how to restart it so...
<SoLo18> i rastarted my pc
<dodger> sorry - don't know....  i'm pretty new to kubuntu myself
<SoLo18> but now i don`t know to start ircu
<dodger> have you tried just starting it from the shell?
<zsuzsi> solo, there must be some "ircu start" command, i think... but thats just a guess
<SoLo18> i don`t know the command
<SoLo18> that`s the problem
<dodger> SoLo18: try opening konsole and then
<dodger> sudo updatedb
<dodger> and then
<dodger> locate ircu
<dodger> it'll show you where it can find files with that name
<dodger> updatedb can take a minute, so don't freak out ;)
<rraphink> find, whereis and which are also options
<SoLo18> how cvan i locate ircu?
<rraphink> whereis and which can be used to find the path to executables in the path
<rraphink> and find can be used to search aswell, giving special search criterias
<rraphink> for a daemon e.g. can be usefel to run a `find /etc -name ircu`
<rraphink> as it's likely to be in /etc/init.d
<rraphink> SoLo18: otherwise you can do as dodger said
<rraphink> or even easier
<rraphink> sudo updatedb
<rraphink> that will update the db of files
<rraphink> then open konqueror and type "ircu" in the address bar
<rraphink> and enjoy :)
<Tm_T> mooh
<Tm_T> rraphink: hey you!
<rraphink> Tm_T: hey you too:p
<Tm_T> ;)
<rraphink> hehe
<BigAl> hi
<rraphink> how are you?
<rraphink> hi BigAl
* BigAl waves
<Tm_T> rraphink: in vacation ;)
<rraphink> hehe
<Tm_T> rraphink: you are using edgy?
<rraphink> Tm_T: where?
<Lynoure> ravel: hmm, never noticed that. But I was born lucky
<rraphink> Tm_T: not right now
<Tm_T> rraphink: home
<rraphink> except on my server
<Tm_T> raphink: xorg transition gone or incoming?
<raphink> no idea
<raphink> I'm not on xorg stuff lately
<raphink> or at all ;)
<SoLo18> i am interesd to find the ircd executable file only
<Tm_T> hmm, ok
<raphink> SoLo18: try which or whereis
<Tm_T> I'm between upgrading to edgy and building kdelibs etc in windows
<Tm_T> but what should I choose :p
<aegeanlinux> back
<raphink> you should choose to removee windows
<SoLo18> what knind of  files are exec in knubuntu (wath extension)
<raphink> and not get too much open source stuff to windows
<raphink> this is killing open-source :(-
<Tm_T> nah
<raphink> when people spend more time developping firefox for windows than linux
<Tm_T> I will try to get KOffice run in windows
<raphink> SoLo18: no extension in particular
<dodger> SoLo18: there's not necessarily an extension for executables
<raphink> just +x rights
<Tm_T> raphink: I'm not developing, just fooling around ;-P
<raphink> like 777 or 755 for example
<danzel> bah, dodger - you were exactly right, lmao
<danzel> I had 'rar' installed, but not 'unrar' or 'unrar-free'
<danzel> I installed unrar and now it goes :) thanks
<danzel> lmao
<dodger> ah... cool :) yw
<raphink> SoLo18: find should be able to find executable files
<ravel> lynoure, the default ati driver doesn't seem to be able to use DGA or whatever the tech is called
<MilhousePunkRock> Does someone know a way to re-activate the mouse in X after Suspend to RAM?
<couquinoux> bonjour bonjour
<raphink> SoLo18: another option is to check the files installed by the package with dpkg -L
<MilhousePunkRock> Like reloading the drivers or something?
<raphink> couquinoux: ce n'est pas un chan francophone ici
<raphink> couquinoux: va sur #kubuntu-fr pour parler en fr
<raphink> stp
<BigAl> Tm_T?
<BigAl> you still here?
<Tm_T> slightly yes
<BigAl> i think i found somerthing in the logs
<BigAl> Jul 22 18:15:52 desktop kdm[5102] : X server "/usr/bin/Xorg-air" cannot be executed
<BigAl> Jul 22 18:15:52 desktop kdm[5083] : X server for display :0 can't be started, session disabled
<Tm_T> xorg-air ?
<BigAl> everything looks ok until then in the sys logs
<BigAl> no idea what that is tbh
<Tm_T> BigAl: ok, and does it continue after that?
<BigAl> Jul 22 18:16:31 desktop shutdown[5175] : shutting down for system reboot
<BigAl> Jul 22 18:16:31 desktop init: Switching to runlevel: 6
<BigAl> Jul 22 18:16:35 desktop kernel: [4294753.938000]  apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)
<BigAl> Jul 22 18:16:35 desktop kernel: [4294753.938000]  apm: disabled on user request.
<BigAl> Jul 22 18:16:35 desktop mysqld[4446] : 060722 18:16:35 [Note]  /usr/sbin/mysqld: Normal shutdown
<BigAl> .....
<BigAl> it's shutting down
<BigAl> i hit control-alt-del after it froze
<BigAl> and the system rebooted
<MilhousePunkRock> BigAl: Use the pastebin rather than flooding the channel like that
<BigAl> sorry
<Lynoure> ravel: What uses that tech? / What does it do? I tried googling, but just got instructions to disable it
<Tm_T> BigAl: hey, when it "freeze", have you tried alt+f2 for example?
<BigAl> i didn't, no.... what does that do?
<BigAl> (n00b here....)
<Tm_T> that moves you to tty number 2
<BigAl> you think that might help
* BigAl googles tty
<Tm_T> BigAl: terminal in short
<BigAl> ah
<Tm_T> BigAl: 1-6 are free to use, 7 is X and 8 is boot/shutdown splash(?)
<BigAl> ok
<BigAl> i'll give that a go then, and try a start x
<mendred> hi all..can someone tell me where i can download kaffeine 0.8.1 packages
<mendred> hey tm_T
<Tm_T> hi
<BigAl> bbiab....
<Tm_T> kaffeine? hmm, I use kmplayer ;)
<BigAl> thanks again
<Tm_T> BigAl: np
<ravel> lynoure, at least with fglrx drivers videos play OK, without it they do not
<ravel> they skip frames all the time
<Lynoure> ravel: are you generalising or talking about your own system?
<Lynoure> ravel: Because, like I said, haven't had problems but it can have a lot to do about which exact display card one has. X600 here.
<dodger> speaking of kmplayer
<dodger> is there a repository with mplayer for dapper?
<dodger> i haven't been able to find it... and yes, i could build from source... but i thought i'd ask ;)
<Tm_T> dodger: hmm
<Tm_T> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<h3sp4wn> dodger: The ffmpeg that dapper provides is pretty crippled
<danzel> dodger: yeah, grab easy ubuntu and let that install it for you
<danzel> the repos is: deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ dapper free non-free
<danzel> has a better ffmpeg etc etc too
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: o/ o/
<Hobbsee> hi Tm_T
<MilhousePunkRock> Does someone know a way to re-activate the mouse in X after Suspend to RAM?
<dodger> ah.... thanks :)
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: how are you?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: i'm okay, how much do you know about SATA drives?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: I never owned one, that I know :p
<Hobbsee> heh
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: one for exchange, any idea hows xorg transition in edgy?
<UKF^vortex> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MilhousePunkRock> An IRC related question: How can I determine if there are channels, specific for ACPI or Xorg?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: mesa is borked, everything else is working okay for me
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: hum, so it's already happened or incoming?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: we got debian's Xorg, all that got transitioned, and i think we might get 7.1
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> hmm, maybe I upgrade after this week
<ravel> lynoure, I have been said that it is because of those... funny that it doesn't work by default
<Fjodor> Hi. Does anyone have amd64 or source debs for kopete-0.12.1? Highest I could find is 0.12.0, and it has trouble with ICQ
<Lynoure> ravel: I guess it's hard to make things so that they work automatically by default for all.
<Tm_T> Fjodor: hmm, no idea, but you can compile from tarball, no?
<MilhousePunkRock> The trouble with ICQ might be caused _by_ ICQ, Fjodor... Heard that Miranda users have issues lately too
<Fjodor> MilhousePunkRock: Yes, they switched to a new protocol version. Support for it is in 0.12.1
<Tm_T> yes
<MilhousePunkRock> Ah, ok...
<Tm_T> root__: you should NOT irc as root
<Fjodor> Tm_T: I could, but then I would need to do a checkinstall
<Tm_T> Fjodor: nah
<Fjodor> Tm_T: I would prefer a debianized source package at least
<Tm_T> sure, but I don't know any
<Tm_T> Fjodor: maybe in edgy repos
<Fjodor> Tm_T: Fair enough. Thanks for the suggestion at any rate. Edgy is pretty far behind on kopete
* Tm_T compiles from svn avery time there's something to compile ;)
<Hobbsee> Fjodor: how far is it behind?
<Tm_T> s/avery/every/
<Hobbsee> Fjodor: 0.12.1 is going in.
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: I thought it's in already
<Hobbsee> Fjodor: sure, source is on revu.tauware.de
<Fjodor> Hobbsee: Cool. Thanks
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: it's not, we're waiting on mdz to approve the UVF exception
<Tm_T> aah yes!
<Tm_T> I'm just old blind dumb monkey
* Tm_T hides
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: 0.12.0-0ubuntu2 is in repos, atm, i believe - which has the desktop fix, and the icq too old fix.
<Fjodor> Gotta go again. Thanks all
<Tm_T> BigAl: luck?
<BigAl> nah.... the alt+F2 didn't do anything
<Tm_T> ok, then it's stuck
<Fjodor> Especially Hobbsee :-)
<BigAl> i check the latest log file after the alt-F2 attempt and it was the same as the last time
<Hobbsee> Fjodor: :)
<Tm_T> BigAl: nah, xorg/kdm should not cause greeze, there's something else
<BigAl> x-server "/usr/bin/Xorg-air" cannot be executed
<Tm_T> freeze even
<ccpasteur> hi everybody
<BigAl> heh
<BigAl> hi
<Tm_T> agh, too much typos, building kdelibs to windows ->
<BigAl> heh
<ccpasteur> i'm currently a debian sid user and I'd like to know the pro/cons to use kubuntu instead of sid
<h3sp4wn> ccpasteur: dapper is alot slower and the system feels alot less responsive
<BigAl> i was really hoping that the log files would give me a clue, but it seems they only point to the problem
<BigAl> not the route cause
<BigAl> :-/
<ccpasteur> h3sp4wn: so you think I should keep  using debian unstable?
<danzel> dapper is slower than sid? I wouldn't think there would be much of a notable difference
<h3sp4wn> ccpasteur: Depends what you want - If you want current programs you may end up just having to backport from it all the time anyway
<ccpasteur> h3sp4wn: ok thx for your help
<h3sp4wn> danzel: I think all the backporting of drivers without the performance improvements makes dapper run dog slow (imo) - edgy for the time being at least is running pretty quickly for me
<danzel> h3sp4wn: ah k, true
<Lynoure> ccpasteur: I have been having kubuntu on my laptop after having sid on my desktop for quite a while and I'm still undecided
<ccpasteur> Lynoure: ok, thx for giving your opinion
<Lynoure> ccpasteur: kubuntu is easier to install and works more likely straight out of the box, has lots of gui things for administration, and those seem to work. Less software to select from and installs a lot of things you might or might not need
<Lynoure> ccpasteur: I'm a command line person, it seems, so the gui things are not that important to me.
<ccpasteur> and it's nice to see that the people on #kubuntu channel are unbiased
<markc_> anyone any idea where desktop icon postions are stored ?
<BigAl> /home/USERNAME/desktop
<BigAl> i think....
<BigAl> oh... the positions?
<BigAl> hmm
<markc_> the folder icon is stored in folder/.directory but I'm not sure where the desktop position is stored
<markc_> heh, ~/.kde/share/apps/kdesktop/IconPositions
<BigAl> can't believe i'm considering a reinstall....
<Lynoure> ccpasteur: I don't know how edgy is now. Trying that might be interesting for you.
<markc_> Lynoure: I did a debootstrap edgy last night and could not be happier... I think it's more stable than upgrading from dapper
<Lynoure> markc_: :)
<markc_> Lynoure: I jumped ship to gentoo then archlinux looking for something more current.. I just happen to try a debootstrap from within gentoo just for the hell of it... and it went really smoothly
<qwerty2k> hey, kubuntu has stopped auto mounting my usb devices, anyone tell me how i can get it to auto mount them again??
<charlie5> hi ... my system froze the yesterday, so that the only way to restart was to hit the hard reset button ... is that likely a bad RAM problem ?
<markc_> hmm, maybe I am trying to reinvent some wheel... is there any tool that will take some kind of snapshot of a users KDE settings, stored them somehow, and allow for a reinstall later, or to clone those settings on another install ?
<charlie5> markc_: i'm no expert, but maybe copying .kde dir in ~ dir might work ? (or maybe not)
<qwerty2k> hey, kubuntu has stopped auto mounting my usb devices, anyone tell me how i can get it to auto mount them again??
<markc_> charlie5: yeah, that is one possibiltiy, I've got a script that does that and ftps a tarball up onto a server, then retrives it later if needed... it can get quite large and it gets fairly complex to know what to strip our... lately I've been thinking more of a bash script that recreates the settings... perhaps
<markc_> I've got it down to about 15 minutes to cusomize a fresh KDE install... I keep repeating the same procedure, so automating it seems really obvious... and better still, if I could generalize the procedure then maybe others could do it too... assuming no such tool currently exists
<zeus> re. kubuntu.org online? i cant connect to server =\
<markc_> doh, of course, mv .kde .kde_ok, do a fresh install and diff -u the two dirs
<dodger> zeus: ubuntuforums.org seems down too
<MukiEX> Are there other kubuntu archive mirrors?
<MukiEX> !ubuntu archive
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubuntu archive - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<MukiEX> !apt mirror
<ubotu> I know nothing about apt mirror - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<MukiEX> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<zsuzsi> hey guys i have identified with a problem on my gnome install! it's this thing:  http://www.ubuntux.org/dapper-gnome-error
<zsuzsi> but i dont understand what is meant by "Flushed the settings cache"
<DoctorMO> does anyone know about how to fix alsa sound for sound input from usb devices?
<zsuzsi> can someone help me?
<charlie5> markc_: sounds like you jave a decent handle on the prob ... godd luck :)
<charlie5> <good luck>
<zsuzsi> hmm i'm called away from the comp for now... i'll be back later...
<MukiEX> foobar, where are the ubuntu mirrors?
<markc_> wow, a fresh .kde is 500k and my customized version is 2.6mb, after 24 hours (might have some stored mail, bookmarks etc)
<MukiEX> apt doesn't work... =(
<MukiEX> Ack, wrong channel.
<DoctorMO> MukiEX:  :-(
<markc_> au.archive.ubuntu.com works, if you are desperate
<markc_> hmm, would it be too crazy to keep an online copy of a users ~/.kde folder in subversion ?
<markc_> hmm2, not so crazy, a svn commit would only upload the difference which is the main thing I'm after... some kind of incremental upload system
<bruno_> pekny den, konecne sa moyem aj ja pochvalit, MAM kubuntu v pc a ide aj net
<bruno_> ale mam problem s grafanou :-((((
<aegeanlinux> Firefox 1.5.0.5 is out!
<alexmax75> hi
<narasimhan> a
<narasimhan> hi
<alexmax75> i need help
<alexmax75> i want to change debian installer
<nancy1> hi again everyone
<alexmax75> i mean
<nancy1> is there a limit to using Adept in one session,,
<coachJ> are the US repos up now?
<z00m> quick question does the kubuntu amd64bit version have the NX overflow protection in the kernel ?
<alexmax75> at some point it controls if cd debian is inserted
<nancy1> ahh I see that some repos are down,,
<coachJ> were yesterday
<alexmax75> or the language setted by default
<narasimhan> nancy1: me too...
<narasimhan> nancy1: are the repos not connecting
<coachJ> someone said storms in mid-west??
<BluesKaj> aegeanlinux, FF for linux ?....don't see it for Linux on the site  http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/
<aegeanlinux> Well, trust me, its out ;)
<z00m> my adept manager is stalling at 40% when updating
<narasimhan> alexmax75: i dont get u..are u not able to control it..!
<nancy1> so its not me ,, earlier I change all my ca.archive.ubuntu to archive.ubuntu,, but now neither work,, they're al ltimed out
<aegeanlinux> http://developer.mozilla.org/
<narasimhan> nancy1: yes
<alexmax75> no???
<nancy1> so i guess that well have to wait for update  hein?
<narasimhan> alexmax75: ohh
<coachJ> anyone treied OPera yet, if so did you like?
<z00m> coachj: i did on windows but it was relly memmory happy, anti spayware and everything built into it. not tryed it on linux
<aegeanlinux> BluesKaj: ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.5.0.5
<z00m> spyware*
<coachJ> kenw what you meant.
<alexmax75> how can i create one on my own?
<coachJ> see
<z00m> think firefox is the best one to go with
<narasimhan> alexmax75:   i got Ubuntu 6.06 from friend ..the desktop version is slow but are u using alternate or desktop
<alexmax75> i don't understand what you mean..
<z00m> does anyone know if NX overflow protection is built into the 2.6.15-26-amd64-generic kernel
<narasimhan> alexmax75: are u installing from the live cd desktop or the text mode install?
<z00m> another questions is how do i close down my send mail on port 25 ?
<z00m> i dont use this service so how do i stop it
<alexmax75> i installed from live cd but what i want to do is create a m own distribution and make a my installer like kubuntu but with different things
<alexmax75> for example change kubunto to myname
<alexmax75> etc
<alexmax75> do you know what i mean?
<narasimhan> z00m: open konsole..sudo kcontrol..there will system services
<narasimhan> alexmax75: sorry man...i dunno
* Fjodor is now happy with kopete-0.12.1. Thanks for the pointers
<narasimhan> but i what i know is that there is something called slax that will help u create ur own live cd..so u can get some leads from there
<Hobbsee> Fjodor: :)
<forkz> Somebody knows how i make my computer put out two sound signals... I can only have one signal put out at the time: either my msuic, or my browser/other program :s
<Tm_T> !dmix
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Tm_T> that's hard way but should work
<forkz> thx... will try that :)
<bruno_> hello
<forkz> there's no button named preferencens in system... which system do it want me to look at :S
<ninHer> hi all
<ninHer> hola a tod@s desde bilbao
<forkz> Which system button/menu is it that the bot wants me to look in/at?
<shiv> when are ubuntuforums going to be up again?
<forkz> !system
<ubotu> I know nothing about system - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<forkz> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<z00m> need help here
<z00m> how do i stop the Exim smtpd 4.60 service
<z00m> 220 64BitBox ESMTP Exim 4.60 Sun, 23 Jul 2006 14:24:10 +0100
<forkz> Ok... Somebody who can help me find system -> preferences -> Multimedia system and change it to alsa?
<ace__> forkz: run kcontrol
<ace__> forkz: wait a sec, thats related to gnome, not kde
<forkz> Aye?
<ace__> forkz: what are you trying to do?
<forkz> Change dmix to use alsa, i think... I can only have on sound output: Cant game while playing music and get the game sounds :s
<ninHer> forkz: kde gnome ?
<sofia> hum
<forkz> Using KDE
<forkz> Using Kubuntu, or else this wouldnt be rigth placec ?
<ace__> forkz: dmix is a alsa plugin
<h3sp4wn> forkz: I thought dmix was part of alsa
<forkz> I dont know what i am doing but i got told to do this
<forkz> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Lynoure> z00m: how permanently you want to stop it? Uninstall it to stop it for good
<bgrimm> is it just my little corner of the internet but are the us.archices AND the uk archive repositories now down? I can't get headers from either one.
<cga> hi all =)
<Lynoure> bgrimm: not just you.
<ace__> is it just me or is !alsa giving gnome related info instead of kde related info
<forkz> ace and h3sp4wn: I'm just trying to do what the bot told me, but... I cant find out what system i should look under to find preferences
<forkz> Thats pretty ignoring :/
<forkz> ace__: I've tried !dmix as wall, and it tells the same stuff
<forkz> well*
<ace__> forkz: run kcontrol, then go into sound and multimeida, then sound system, set auto suspend if idle after to 0, in the hardware pick alsa from the list
<bobbyd> hi
<bobbyd> can anyone tell me where to find uk sources for ubuntu packages?
<ace__> the !dmix and !alsa commands are giving the info as if your using gnome, thats why you can't find system
<bobbyd> archive.ubuntu.com isn't working for me
<pcfan> bobbyd: do /topic
<forkz> ace__: ALSA= Adavanced Linux bla bal?
<ace__> forkz: yes
<forkz> Good... Then i did it right :p
<cga> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<forkz> thx
<ace__> bobbyd:  you can get a new sources list from here: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<bobbyd> thanks :)
<mendred> hi are the ubuntu repos down? am not  able to access any of the <xx>.archive.ubuntu.com
<mike_> bobbyd: i am having the same problem.  in fact i cannot hit their website either
<Hobbsee> mendred: yes, they are
<mendred> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> bobbyd: mike_ ditto
<mike_> doing a nslookup shows that my upstream dns has their IPs but tcpdump only shows traffic going out to the servers and nothing coming back
<Hobbsee> mike_: they know, they're working on it
<mendred> Hobbsee any idea where i can find kaffeine 0.8 packages for kubuntu?
<mike_> hobbsee: thanks.  is there another website out there that is documenting this so i dont clutter this channel?
<ace__> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/ seems to be online
<forkz> ace__: I still cant do it :s
<Hobbsee> mendred: er...hmmm...they were talking about backporting that. compile it, or build the edgy sources on dapper, if you really want it
<LeeJunFan> times like this I'm glad I keep a local mirror :)
<Lynoure> Is there some information about why all those things are down? It's getting to be the point where rumours start to build up if some info cannot be found.
<ace__> forkz: what are you trying to do?
<forkz> trying to play sound from amaroK while i have other sound runnig... it doesn't work
<BluesKaj> was gonna try to set up samba on my home network , but sure looks like it's over my head :)
<mendred> Hobbsee: Actually the ubuntuguide.org had a repo link which had kaffeine 0.8..it worked fine..but then yesterday i accidentally trashed my kubuntu and now i cant find that repo link anymore :(
<Hobbsee> mendred: check google cache for such things, i suspect
<LeeJunFan> it is odd that the machines are up but don't respond. Act's like an apache issue, but on multiple mirrors?
<ace__> forkz: there are some tutorials in the forums that explain how to set up software mixing but the forums are down at the mo
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: um, possibly.  did you wnat that dapper kbarcode, btw?
* Hobbsee saw that people knew about it in the development channels, and were working on it
<forkz> ace__: THe problem is that i have to use Teamspeak2 og Ventrilo while playing... and i cant :/ Have to wait... Anyone knows why its down? and when its running again?
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: I actually made do with openoffice's label editor, which seems to have improved a lot since I needed it last, and it was pretty much one time need only (printed a pile of "you were photographed" cards)
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: nice :)
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: But I can try it out, it it is helpful. I get helpfulness urges on downtime times like this...
<Hobbsee> forkz: ah yeah - go into system settings, sound, and uncheck "enable the kde sound system"  hit apply, then restart teamspeak
<forkz> Hobbsee: Why uncheck that?
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: it's gone from my harddrive - i requested the backport though (the lazy way :P)
<Hobbsee> forkz: because you cant use both teamspeak and kde sound system at the same time
<Hobbsee> there is a hack around it, but i've forgotten what it is
<forkz> Hobbsee: "Enable the kde system" doesn't exist there :s
<Hobbsee> forkz: at the top ?
<ace__> Hobbsee: would aoss be able to hook up team speak into alsa and would alsa be able to mix it?
<Hobbsee> system settings, sound and multimedia, enable the sound system
<Hobbsee> ace__: probably.  there is a way, it's just been a long time since i've used it
<forkz> Found it... thx :p
<draik> Is anybody else having issues getting updates/installs from 'adept'?
<narasim_7> draik: yes
<LeeJunFan> draik: known problem, being worked on.
<narasim_7> draik: its timimg out..
<narasim_7> LeeJunFan: can u elaborate..pls
<apokryphos> many ubuntu services are down - people are working to restore them
<narasim_7> LeeJunFan: Servers are down is that it?
<Hobbsee> narasim_7: it's botched, they're working on it
<LeeJunFan> narasim_7: yes.
<Hobbsee> narasim_7: and the wiki, and launchpad, i think
<Philip5> is it just me or is something very wrong with the www.kubuntu.org site?
<draik> Thank you both, narasim_7 and LeeJunFan for helping
<narasim_7> Hobbsee: okie
<LeeJunFan> Philip5: it's just you :P
<ace__> How did all these servers go down at the same time? hacked? maintenance?
<Philip5> LeeJunFan: hehe
<narasim_7> LeeJunFan: thnks
<narasim_7> Hobbsee: thnks
<Hobbsee> Philip5: see ubuntu server stuff.
* Hobbsee doubts it got hacked, and they dont usually take them all down for maintenence at the same time.
<LeeJunFan> ace__: good question. It is odd that multiple mirrors would have an application level problem at the same time.
<forkz> ace__: It's MS... They hacked them... NOT
<ace__> lol
<ace__> maybe they all updated to a new package
<LeeJunFan> ms can't hack, they can only be hacked.
<forkz> LeeJunFan: Damn... You cracked my disguise
<cga> !help rar
<ubotu> I know nothing about help rar - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cga> !help unrar
<ubotu> I know nothing about help unrar - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<forkz> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<cga> !help restricted
<ubotu> I know nothing about help restricted - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Hobbsee> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<h3sp4wn> I don't understand why 2 data centres in different parts of the world would both go down at the same time
<Hobbsee> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<cga> thx Hobbsee
<forkz> h3sp4wn: Its MS...  :D
<LeeJunFan> h3sp4wn: it's application layer. Apache methinks. The servers themselves are up but apache isn't working correctly.
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Hobbsee] : Kubuntu Support Channel | Many ubuntu services are down - people are working to restore them | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Please take off-topic conversations to #kubuntu-offtopic | KOffice 1.5.2 Released. ht
<forkz> Doesn't Google have a old copy? Or does i have a bad memory?
<thygrrr> !xfs
<ubotu> I know nothing about xfs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<forkz> does=do
<thygrrr> !jfs
<ubotu> I know nothing about jfs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ace__> thygrrr:  are you trying to install to xfs?
<cga> !filesystems
<ubotu> I know nothing about filesystems - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cga> !filesystem
<ubotu> I know nothing about filesystem - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<LeeJunFan> well maybe not, ftp hangs too. The plot thickens.
<cga> arrr
<forkz> !x11
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ace__> !mk.xfs
<ubotu> I know nothing about mk.xfs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<forkz> LeeJunFan: Meybe not? What? :s
<v3ctor> mkfs.xfs
<thygrrr> what filesystems would you recommend for an external 250 GB usb 2.0 drive; and what for a firewire drive of the same size? I don't think fat32 can still work at these sizes; I'm experiencing a lot of oddities trying to operate the drive with a fat32 fs (including data loss and total system hangs)
<LeeJunFan> forkz: ftp hangs on the archives too, so it doesn't look like it simply is apache. So what would cause timeouts at multiple datacenters at the same time at a system/OS level?
<dutch> http://www.tectonic.co.za/cooltool.php
<Lynoure> LeeJunFan: let's not speculate. It's hard not to, but it's better not to
<dutch> might be the cause
<forkz> LeeJunFan: The only thing i can think of is coordinated hacks, but i really know nothing abput apache... never used it
<LeeJunFan> Lynoure: bah, it's also fun. Gotta tease the brain a little bit :)
<forkz> i speel like sh!t today
<forkz> spell*
<dutch> as long as you don't smell that way  :)
<forkz> dutch: You woultn't belive if i told you how i smell ;)
<forkz> See... spell like shit
<ace__> thygrrr: ext3 or reiserfs would be ok
<dutch> lol
<dutch> I still need breakfast and a shower/shave
<dutch> so  don't feel badly
<forkz> hmmm... Dont need brakfeast... But need shower, and shave
<forkz> Whats the time at you dutch?
<dutch> 10:00 AM..
<dutch> sunday morning of course
<thygrrr> stardate 3451.8
<thygrrr> Xd
<thygrrr> :)
<dutch> lol
<forkz> Here it is 16:02... haven't got lunch
<dutch> I'm way too old for the stardate stuff
<forkz> stardate? :O :S whats that
<dutch> forkz, see the comment by thygrrr
<ace__> forkz:  are you in france?
<forkz> ace__: Denmark ;)
<thygrrr> 16:03 too, just eating mine while I wait for my harddrives to stop failing on me.
<thygrrr> seems like I did it.
<forkz> Hehe
<ace__> forkz: close
<thygrrr> apparently, 250 GB of fat32'ness doesn't work too well.
* thygrrr wanted to use his router's NAT feature.
<thygrrr> NAS, even.
<forkz> Yeah... about three times as far than to the other end of my country
<forkz> thygrrr: What is stardate? :S
<forkz> ace__: Are you french?
<dutch> something to do with all that scifi stuff
<thygrrr> forkz, a fictional time notation from the startrek series.
<thygrrr> forkz, it's completely bogus,
<forkz> thygrrr: Ahh... i have too see them once :p
<forkz> bogus? :s
<dutch> see ! told you I was too old for that stuff
<thygrrr> forkz, "nonsense" :)
<forkz> Ahh :P
<dutch> not  real
<ace__> forkz: nope, i'm from the UK
<forkz> cool...
<forkz> dutch: Old? I am proberly too young :)
<dutch> that could be :)
<h3sp4wn> thygrrr: Which router ?
<dutch> what's with the archive's this morning ?
<dutch> keeps timing out on me
<Lord_Athur> hi, is there any problem with the ubuntu pages?
<h3sp4wn> thygrrr: Try a different firmware if its a linux based one (which it most likely is if it uses usb)
<forkz> Lord_Athur: Think they are down :(
<Lord_Athur> ok, thanks
<Lord_Athur> forkz, do you know when the pages will be usable?
<Lord_Athur> :)
<thygrrr> h3sp4wn, nice idea, though I am not sure whether there is one - i'll look for it on the web.
<thygrrr> h3sp4wn, actually, I may be lucky. Thanks a lot for pointing me in that direction :)
<draik> Has this ever happened before... with the servers being down... if so, how long did it take last time to have everything back up and readily available?
<LeeJunFan> draik: it's hard to say how long it will be based on how long it may have taken last time (if ever) as the problem is probably an entirely different one.
<emonkey-p> !source
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<emonkey-p> !repository
<emonkey-p> !easysource
<draik> LeeJunFan: Thank you
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<mendred> hey hobbsee thanks for the suggestion..found an obscure kubuntu backports with kaffeine 0.8.1 :)
<Hobbsee> mendred: i dont even want to know how those were created...
<mendred> Hobbsee: heh well am installing it now..if nothing blows up will let u know if it works :)
<Hobbsee> mendred: heh
<LeeJunFan> on another outage note: anyone else having problems with yahoo messenger?
<LeeJunFan> I don't seem to be able to stay connected for very long at a time.
<draik> LeeJunFan:Yes, I was having issues all day yesterday with the Y! Messenger
<draik> LeeJunFan:Both my laptop and cell phone
<draik> LeeJunFan:You still having issues? I seem to be online with both accounts
<LeeJunFan> draik: ah, okay. I was wondering if yahoo maybe did a protocol change kopete didn't like, but if your cellphone was doing it too -- I probably don't need to compile kopete from SVN :)
<LeeJunFan> draik: actually just logged on now, I left it offline last night - got sick of messages popping up telling me I got logged off.
<Tommy2k4> isnt there some site which has a db of lots of monitors where i can find out the vert/horiz rates
<draik> LeeJunFan:Probably not. I usually have connection issues with MSN/Hotmail... I use Trillian on my laptop while I dual boot Kubuntu 6.06 with XPlode
<ubuntu_> lol, this is a hilarious problem
<ubuntu_> i am on kubuntu live cd 6.06. i switch to vt6 user from within kde
<ubuntu_> now when i try to get back into kde by pressing alt-f7, the session is locked
<ubuntu_> and i dunno the password
<ubuntu_> what do i do now ?
<Archie_Tooth> Question:  is there a Linux equivalent of 'Ghost'?  I am going to mess around with my installation big time and I'd like to be able to take a snapshot of my current install...
<Archie_Tooth> ...and be able to reinstall easily when I screw things up.
<h3sp4wn> Archie_Tooth: dd
<thygrrr> h3sp4wn, tough luck, only the weaker one of my routers (weaker cpu, no usb) can run openwrt. how ironic... :) really close call, though.
<mike_> Archie_Tooth: g4l (ghost for linux)
<uniq> archie_tooth: partimage.
<h3sp4wn> thygrrr: Which router is it that has the usb ?
<mike_> Archie: that is one idea
<LeeJunFan> Archie_Tooth: heh, I have a server called architeuthis (giant squid - for a gian squid server).
<draik> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<ubuntu_> wow, this is surely a CRITICAL 'bug' in kubuntu cd
<ubuntu_> !APT
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Archie_Tooth> LeeJunFan - in other places I am known as 'MisterSquiddy'!!
<ubuntu_> 
<lingenfr> Anyone know what is up with us.archive.kubuntu it has been down for more than 24 hours?
<h3sp4wn> thgrrr: If there is gpl sources for it it shouldn't be too hard to get openwrt working on it
<lingenfr> Scheduled maintenance?
<LeeJunFan> unscheduled
<chanson> who is chinese ?
<draik> Forced maintenance
<Archie_Tooth> thanks for all the application suggestions - I'll check 'em out,
<lingenfr> Okay, standing by trying to load a video editor
<samo> erm... are the adept repositories down?
<draik> samo:unforseen, unscheduled maintenance
<lingenfr> Yes the repositories (ubuntu) are down, that was what I was asking about
<Hobbsee> see the /topic about repos
<samo> thank god, I though I had hosed my install _AGAIN_ :$
<lingenfr> Anyone know how to define actions for synaptics touchpad "tap zones"?
<draik> samo:ditto
<samo> well see you ppl
<lingenfr> "tap zones" similar to the windoze driver
<chanson>  
<||Trayer||> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tommy2k4> http://img93.imageshack.us/img93/4776/bugkp4.png anyone got an idea what could cause this (the broken highlight on lots of gui elements)
<thygrrr> h3sp4wn, the usb one is a Siemens SE551
<ubuntu_> sal
<||Trayer||> Alright, the link was dead on help.ubuntu, does anyone know the simplest way to install the newest flash on Konqueror?
<||Trayer||> What should I use? The Mozilla compatable? Netscape compatable?
<thygrrr> Hm, actually, I think the partitioning program was just screwed up. mkdosfs was able to properly create a mountable fat32 partition... lets see what happens when I put some data on it
<kbrooks> WTF, help.ubuntu.com is down
<||Trayer||> kbrooks: Yep, That's why I'm asking for help here
<Hobbsee> kbrooks: yes, it is.
<kbrooks> Why, Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> kbrooks: because it is.
* Hobbsee doesnt know.  just that it s.
<Hobbsee> *is
<Hobbsee> and that they're working on it
<kbrooks> they better be
<LeeJunFan> Hobbsee's been playing with the EMP device again. :(
<Hobbsee> LeeJunFan: i didnt do it!
<||Trayer||>  Err, Lemme reformat my question into one message.  I'm trying to install the newest flash player on my machine. I use Konqueror for a browser, and can't seem to find a download for konqueror.  And, I can't any flash packages on adept on the universe/multiverse.
<raziel_> hi guys, which repository do I need for the libdvdcss2 package?
<Hobbsee> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Hobbsee> argh.
<karen> trayer: have you tried automatix?
<Hobbsee> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<raziel_> hmm... wiki.ubuntu.com is down? Quite a bit of ubuntu is down... anyone know what's up?
<LeeJunFan> raziel_: no details yet.
<raziel_> thx
<||Trayer||> Karen: I was kind of hesitant,  Mainly I was wondering if I should use the "Mozilla compatable and it's variants" pack or if there is another since that's the one it seemed to detect that I had one of those.
<mendred> raziel: deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf dapper free non-free
<mendred> just installed it now
<h8me> archive.ubuntu.com is down ? =/
<Hobbsee> h8me: yes, see /topic
<||Trayer||> If anyone goes on Adept in the multiverse there is a file "flashplugin-nonfree".  Is that it?
<h8me> oh , sorry
<Hobbsee> ||Trayer||: quite likely.
<karen> Trayer: I have used automatix on 3 installs so far and it works well.  Installs Flash plugin for firefox.
<||Trayer||> I'm using konqueror though, And I don't really like the idea of switching to firefox
<draik> what is a known issue about using 'alien' on RPMs?
<hardw1re> repos' down?
<Hobbsee> hardw1re: yes, see /topic
<karen> Konqueror uses mozilla plugins and firefox is a mozilla based browser.
<Hobbsee> draik: it doesnt really work, often?
<draik> Hobbsee:Oic. Thank you. I was reading up about it and was thinking about it until I read the '!alien'
<Hobbsee> draik: ah.  it's much safer to compile from source :)
<draik> Hobbsee:I usually get errors all over the place when I do that... And that's why I'm a newbie
<draik> Hobbsee:Actually, I'm a newbie and that's why errors happen
<Hobbsee> draik: hehe, you can bring pastebins of errors in here you know :)
<draik> Hobbsee:Don't want to crash this server... enough damage done with the repo server and such.. lol
<Hobbsee> draik: heh, that's a point.
<||Trayer||> dudes not cool the respos are down = \.  Browsing the internet for files is lame
<draik> Hobbsee:I'm really good on a windows level from playing with options. I can't do that in Linux, as I found out. Linux can be as unforgiving as the windows registry
<ironfroggy> anyone know how to speed up xgl? its slower than software rendering!
<Hobbsee> draik: heh, true.
<draik> Hobsee:I am on my second install of Kubuntu 6.06. Couldn't log into either OS (dual boot Kubuntu with XPlode) and I had to 'fdisk /mbr' and pave again
<Hobbsee> draik: ouchy.  only the second install?
<ironfroggy> ok better question: is there a non-Mesa renderer for the i810 driver?
<draik> Hobbsee:I have been doing everything overly cautious and assume the worst with my choices and hope for the best (or at least not reinstalling Kubutnu AGAIN)
<zsuzsi> hi all
<Hobbsee> draik: hehe, smart move
<zsuzsi> im back
<zsuzsi> i still have the question!
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: mesa is the best thing to use intel has fully opensource drivers and hence mesa should support dri - But I don't know why you would use xgl on intel anyway (breaks too much)
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: use aiglx (supports intel perfectly)
<zsuzsi> i have the same problem as described at http://www.ubuntux.org/dapper-gnome-error
<ironfroggy> DRI or not its still software rendering, its just pushing the buffer quicker, but the actual rendering is still in mesa.
<zsuzsi> i dont understand what is meant by "Flushed the settings cache" at the bottom of the page!!!
<zsuzsi> please somebody help..?
<draik> Hobbsee:I used to use knoppix (3.4 - 4.0.2) for repairing windows issues. I asked around for a good Linux Distro for a newbie like me and was introduced to Kubuntu. So here I am. Still happy, even with the current issues/situation!
<Hobbsee> draik: :)
<coachJ> when I click on an Email address link in Konquorer or Firefox nothing happens, what do I have to do to get my Email application to open?
<Hobbsee> draik: it works better when all the documentation is up
<Hobbsee> coachJ: which email application is the default one that you want to use?
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: mesa supports rendering in hardware (for some cards)
<ironfroggy> how can i tell which it is doing now? going by speed, i dont think its accelerated rendering.
<draik> Hobbsee:True. I just wish that I was introduced to Linux sooner so that I could be more advanced/understanding of how it works. I am attempting to find a linux school/course close by, but no such luck yet. I am in California, BTW.
<ironfroggy> and as for the why: niftiness!
<Hobbsee> draik: true.  you'll learn it though :)
<coachJ> Draik: You cant be a Linux user untill you have destroyed several installs, so go for it!
<coachJ> thunderbird
<Hobbsee> coachJ: ahhh...i saw something about that.  on kde.org, there's a section on new apps - including one about thunderbird and sendnig emails from konq, etc - was the top one on the list.  you might want to check it out
<thygrrr> ****, having to copy data from a firewire disk to an usb disk really sucks under linux. both drives work fine on their own. :-/
<Hobbsee> coachJ: you havent tried hard enough to learn if you havent memorised all the steps of the install :P
<draik> coachj:I am only 1 ruined install into Kubuntu
<coachJ> got a few more to go
<draik> It's good to know that there is a community (namely this one) that is readily available to help even the most newbie of newbies
<draik> Thank you all
<coachJ> draik: http://linuxbasics.org/ will be having a irc class in the future
<||Trayer||> What's the command line command to make a dir?
<draik> Sweet. I will be sure to be there for it
<dutch> mkdir,  I think
<LeeJunFan> ||Trayer||: mkdir
<ironfroggy> mkdir
<||Trayer||> Thanks
<thygrrr> coachJ, awesome, I'll look into that.
<slow-motion> re
<_greg> hey guys, i got a filesystem error on a reboot and had to use a live cd to run fsck. is there any way to use it without a root password (the main user pw didn't cut it)
<thygrrr> Why does it say "stalled" when copying, whereas I am copying at about 18 mb a second? And THEN it suddenly locks up; several gigabytes later. :-/
<coachJ> draik: also check out the Ubuntu classroom wicki offering a class in august
<||Trayer||> Errr, Does anyone know the installation path of konqueror? I need it in order to install flash
<thygrrr> actually, it seems to pause for no apparent reason.
<draik> Using k3b to burn a data DVD. First attempt burned perfectly, but won't read on my windows pc. Suggestions for windows readability?
<ironfroggy> ||Trayer||: that should not matter at all.
<ironfroggy> ||Trayer||: flash is a netscape plugin, and konq just looks in the common places for those.
<draik> coachj:I will look into everything that has Linux as a course. I really want to get involved with Linux as I did with windows
<||Trayer||>  ironfroggy: I have the "Mozilla" and compatable version, should I remove it for the netscape and compatable?
<ironfroggy> same thing
<coachJ> I find myself using windoze less and less
<ironfroggy> im just saying that the plugin and its installer doesnt care about konqueror.
<||Trayer||>  ironfroggy: Well, the installer is looking for an installation path
<_greg> so....no advice for using fsck?
<ironfroggy> im on hiatus from windows until i have the free time to get in some .Net development.
<draik> same here. I just use windows for when I need to do something strictly pc related for a friend
<||Trayer||>  ironfroggy: I thought I would just put /usr/lib/browser-plugins but it says please put a valid path
<ironfroggy> ||Trayer||: you didnt download the installer from macromedia did you?
<||Trayer||>  ironfroggy: Adobe
<LeeJunFan> same thing - now
<||Trayer||>  ironfroggy: (They bought out macromedia)
<ironfroggy> ||Trayer||: well im not sure what its expecting the path to be, but why are you using that instead of a proper package?
<ironfroggy> being bought doesnt mean they dont exist anymore.
<||Trayer||>  ironfroggy: how is that im-proper = \,  The respotories are down, and in there they have the exact same file
<_greg> it seems if there is no way to use fsck at the prompt, that's a great big problem, no?
<||Trayer||>  ironfroggy: Should I just try copying the .so and .xpt files to a folder?
<ironfroggy> the repositories are not down and they are not the same file. the packages put the plugin in the right place.
<thygrrr> pow, another system lockup :-(
<ironfroggy> unless, have they gone down _again_? a different server even?
<ironfroggy> is there scheduled maintainance this weekend or something?
<||Trayer||> I just got it working through manual installation.  sudo mv'd the files
<ironfroggy> put them where?
<coachJ> R the repos still down?
<||Trayer||> usr/lib/browser-plugins, it's a folder konqueror is set to scan in its settings
<taos_KB> trayer: flashplayer plugin is /home/yourusername/.mozzila/plugins/libfashplayer.so
<draik> is there a way to make k3b burn windows readable data DVDs?
<||Trayer||> taos_KB: Is it required to be there? As under the plugins section in konqueror it says it searches the folder I put.  And I need to restart KDE for it to scan again anyway
<_greg> draik, the way i do it is to use mkisofs to create a disk image, and use k3b tools-burn cd image
<_greg> or dvd image
<draik> will windows read it once burned?
<_greg> always worked for me
<draik> mkisofs?
<taos_KB> flasplayer also at /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree
<_greg> yeah, for a data dvd
<taos_KB> This is where automatix installed it on my machine
<draik> mkisofs - app? option?
<_greg> mkisofs -r -v -o foo.iso /path/to/directory
<_greg> it creates an iso image you burn
<draik> as for the path, how do I put a 'space' for the folder name?
<_greg> a space?
<draik> file name as opposed to file_name
<_greg> use quotes "
<draik> ???
<draik> quotes?
<_greg> "file name"
<draik> so... example... /media/sda1/"folder a"/folder_b/app
<draik> Yes? No?
<_greg> yep
<draik> ok
<draik> lemme try
<draik> SWEET
<ironfroggy> you can also put the quotes around the entire path
<draik> Thank you _greg
<ironfroggy> "/foo/bar baz/"
<h3sp4wn> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LocaleConf
<_greg> no prob bob
<dr_willis> Bash Fundamentals :)
<draik> Thank you ironfroggy, I put quotes before and after the complete path
<draik> I always wondered how to get into those folders with the spaces
<Chousuke> \ also works for escaping spaces.
<Chousuke> /like\ this/
<Ragol> hi guys (and gals too :)
<ironfroggy> Chousuke: yeah but thats so ugly
<Ragol> I lost sounds suddenly
<Chousuke> you get used to it.
<draik> Chousuke:I think that will throw me off. Thank you for your input, too
<Ragol> and have no idea where to look at
<Ragol> kmix don't have any channel muted
<Ragol> amarok is using xine with alsa
<_greg> Ragol- kde event sounds will freeze it up
<draik> _greg:Now that I have the ISO, do I just burn as a regular ISO on k3b?
<Ragol> _greg: what do you mean?
<Ragol> oh, could it be because I added another account also in audio group?
<_greg> draik got to tools/burn dvd iso image
<Ragol> kubuntu 6.06 is of course in this computer
<totoro_home> anybody knows what the issue is w/ us.archive.ubuntu.com and now seems with ca.archive.ubuntu.com?
<Ragol> and both accounts are logged in to X
<draik> _greg:I started k3b and clicked on 'Burn DVD ISO image'
<coachJ> totoro:been down since yesterday
<totoro_home> coachj: is there a way for apt to auto-redirect on timeouts from a list of mirrors?
<_greg> draik, navigate to the iso image you created with mkisofs and select it
<coachJ> totoro: sorry don't know
<draik> _greg:I did that. It created an Md5 SUM
<draik> _greg:System ID reads LINUX
<_greg> i don't think that will be a problem, the iso image should be windows legible
<draik> Here goes nothing...
<draik> Is the max burn speed 6x???
<draik> I have a 16x DVD burner
<_greg> dunno
<draik> as long as it burns I suppose it's ok
<draik> I really don't want to boot into windoze just to burn a data DVD for my friend's PC
<_greg> don't blame you
<Tommy2k4> abattoir, you remember my pc kept crashing yesterday and u suggested i try a new monitor
<Tommy2k4> well i did and it still crashes :(
<draik> I am beginning to make a transition from XPlode to Kubuntu and I don't want to find a need for windoze anymore
<Sarnuial> yay!
<Sarnuial> another convert!
<abattoir> Tommy2k4: i dont remember saying that
<Niunio> Hi
<abattoir> Tommy2k4: i asked you to use dexconf to restore your orig. xorg.conf
<Tommy2k4> pretty sure u did :s
<Niunio> I need help with mount and fstab
<Tommy2k4> yes after that
<abattoir> Tommy2k4: pretty sure i didnt
<Niunio> It doesen't detect VFAT file format
<Tommy2k4> lemme check logs, i could be wrong
<draik> Sarunuial:I'm not the only one. Another friend of mine is also getting irritated (putting it mildly) of XPlode
<_greg> draik: i've never even owned a windoxs box-mac, linux on a mac, then linux on a pc
<abattoir> Tommy2k4: unfortunately i cant do that now :P.
<Tommy2k4> cant do what
<abattoir> Tommy2k4: check my logs :)
<draik> _greg:PERFECT reads in windoze
<_greg> cool
<abattoir> Tommy2k4: even though i am pretty sure
<Sarnuial> draik: wait, is XPlode some sort of DE?
<raziel__> i wonder if someone could help me, as it seems I've got a problem and since I'm still pretty much of a newbie, well...
<Niunio> Hello?
<Sarnuial> draik: or is it windoze by another name
<Tommy2k4> wtf
<abattoir> raziel__: what's your problem?
<Tommy2k4> does xchat have selective logging or something
<abattoir> Tommy2k4: ???
<Tommy2k4> its logging sucks
<draik> Sarnuial:LOL, Windoze XPlode... Windows XP
<raziel__> well, hard to explain
<Tommy2k4> its like 99% joins/quits for this channel
<Sarnuial> Niunio: Sorry, trying 2 find something
<phitoo> Good morning, all! I can't seem to access any Ubuntu site. Anybody knows what is going on?
<_greg> it even works to burn a mp3 disk a mp3-compatible ca4r stereo can read
<Sarnuial> draik: ok, thought so.
<Niunio> Ok
<Sarnuial> phitoo: "Many ubuntu services are down - people are working to restore them"
<raziel__> I just installed dapper and then run apt-get distro-upgrade (well, actually a friend did, but he's not around anymore) and then it gave me some error about tzdata
<Niunio> Tell me when you can help me.
<abattoir> raziel__: it coulnt 'stat' a particular timezone?
<MilhousePunkRock> raziel__: Did you update your sources list?
<raziel__> hm, nothing about that, something about dpkg and that it is not able to process tzdata
<Tommy2k4> ok abattoir i confused u with Hawkwind sorry :p
<phitoo> Sarnuial: thanks, I saw it. I guess I'm looking for specifics. :-)
<abattoir> Tommy2k4: np :P
<raziel__> like I said, a friend did most of the stuff for me so I'm not sure
<Sarnuial> phitoo: gotcha ;)
<abattoir> raziel__: could you pastebin the error message?
<abattoir> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Tommy2k4> at least i now have a new monitor :p
<Sarnuial> Niunio: what do u mean it wont find it?
<_greg> Niunio: linux will read a vfat file system. it has to be mounted. what kind of device are you trying to read?
<raziel__> ok, did it...I hope
<Sarnuial> Niunio: it just doesnt see it?
<Tommy2k4> how would i reinstall the i810 video driver
<Niunio> I'm trying to mount a ZIP256 (/dev/sda)
<Niunio> I want to mount it in /mnt/zip256
<_greg> try sda1
<_greg> mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/zip256
<Hawkwind> Tommy2k4: No, xchat does not do selective logging unless you use a script.  However, you can turn joins/parts off globally or per channel basis
<MilhousePunkRock> When I suspend my Laptop to RAM, neither mouse nor keyboard work, when I resume it... Only thing I can do is restarting X... Anyone got a clue?
<Tommy2k4> its ok
<Niunio> wait, please...
<Tommy2k4> but since ur here Hawkwind, u suggested i try a new monitor and i did and it still crashes :(
<coachJ> Ubuntu web site is down??
<Hawkwind> Tommy2k4: Then it sounds like a hardware problem I'm afraid
<coachJ> what is going on??
<Tommy2k4> u think i should reinstall i810 driver maybe
<Hawkwind> Tommy2k4: Might not hurt.  I'd definitely look into my video card drivers and see if maybe that's not causing a problem
<Tommy2k4> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-driver-i810
<Tommy2k4> i wonder what that just did
<coachJ> dont cap letters at me
<Niunio> Thanks guys. I forgot the number. It is /dev/sda4
<Niunio> Thanks again
<_greg> ain't no thang
<||Trayer||> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<||Trayer||> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Niunio> C u later ;)
<Tommy2k4> Hawkwind, i know it sounds weird but i think it might be related to xine
<Sarnuial> bye
<Tommy2k4> or something like that
<Hawkwind> Tommy2k4: Ummm, how would it be related to Xine ?
<Tommy2k4> well i also get this: http://img93.imageshack.us/img93/4776/bugkp4.png alot (broken highlights on lots of gui elements) and i think theyre related
<Tommy2k4> and it usually happens after ive opened xmms
<Tommy2k4> and yesterday i managed to make the crash happen reproduceable by using konquerors find-file then clicking the tools menu it would crash
<Tommy2k4> i made it happen 5 times in a row, but my kde autostart opens lots of apps so i decided to close them all and test them 1 by 1
<Hawkwind> Tommy2k4: Just curious....how old is the hardware you're using ?
<Tommy2k4> and xmms made it crash
<Tommy2k4> but i never used to use xmms, i used to use kaffeine and it used to crash then so it might be xine
<Tommy2k4> 5 year old dell
<Tommy2k4> 733mhz p3, 256mb ram
<stefan_> hi, why can I install evolution on kubuntu?
<Hawkwind> stefan_: Why can you or why can't you ?
<abattoir> hmmm, who is the peron who had tzdata installation problems?
<Hawkwind> Tommy2k4: Has this happened since the original install of Kubuntu, or is it something that started happening later down the road ?
<raziel__> tzdata? here, me
<abattoir> raziel__: posted it?
<Tommy2k4> since the start i think
<stefan_> Hawkwind: in the adept manager it's not evolution here
<Tommy2k4> or soon after
<raziel__> yeah, I think so
<abattoir> raziel__: you are supposed to give the link here. :)
<abattoir> raziel__: nvm this time, got it
<Hawkwind> !info evolution
<ubotu> evolution: The groupware suite. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 4586 kB, installed size 34184 kB
<abattoir> raziel__: ok, first do 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<Hawkwind> stefan_: It's in the 'main' repo so you should be able to install it without issue
<abattoir> raziel__: do you get the same/similar error?
<raziel__> this one? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18695
<abattoir> raziel__: yup, but i got it...
<raziel__> yep, I already tried that one
<raziel__> same error
<Hawkwind> Tommy2k4: Have you thought about doing a reinstall and see if maybe that helps and/or fixes the problem ?
<Tommy2k4> iuno
<abattoir> raziel__: ok, 'sudo dpkg -r tzdata'
<Hawkwind> Tommy2k4: I know a reinstall isn't normally the solution, it's the *Windows* way, but this may help you
<Tommy2k4> id lose all my stuffz
<Hawkwind> Tommy2k4: Make backups first
<abattoir> raziel__: get anything about ubuntu-minimal ?
<raziel__> gives me this: dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove tzdata which isn't installed.
<Tommy2k4> dam
<abattoir> raziel__: and 'sudo apt-get install' gives you the error?
<Tommy2k4> that broken highlight is happening again and i didnt open xmms this time
<stefan_> Hawkwind: de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu and de.security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu is active
<Sarnuial> Tommy2k4: beavers make em' ;)
<Tommy2k4> it will crash soon
<raziel__> no, that gives me a different error
<Tommy2k4> huh
<raziel__> something about unmet dependencies
<abattoir> raziel__: ubuntu-minimal ?
<raziel__> nope
<abattoir> raziel__: could you pastebin that too
<raziel__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18698
<abattoir> raziel__: and 'sudo apt-get -f install' gives the same error message it did before?
<raziel__> yep
<abattoir> raziel__: you tried it again now... right?
<raziel__> of course
<||Trayer||> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<||Trayer||> Are the help sites back up yet?
<Sarnuial> Kubuntu Forums never went down
<Sarnuial> as far as i know
<Sarnuial> anyway its up now...
<kbrooks> um
<_greg> so, short of using a live cd, does anyone know how to use fsck to repair a filesystem with no root password?
<Sarnuial> the main site is still down
<kbrooks> link to kubuntu forums someone
<Sarnuial> http://kubuntuforums.net
<Hawkwind> kubuntuforums.net/
<Hawkwind> Google.com would have told you that answer too :P
<abattoir> raziel__: hmmm, do you want to manually try removing the file? Africa/Algiers... ?
<raziel__> well, if that helps...
<danny50010> who's the retard that programmed netpanzer?
<Sarnuial> !netpanzer
<ubotu> I know nothing about netpanzer - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Sarnuial> danny50010: no one ;)
<abattoir> raziel__: 'sudo rm /usr/share/zoneinfo/Africa/Algiers'
<danny50010> shut up ubotu
<Hawkwind> danny50010: Chill
<Sarnuial> danny50010: whoa, wats the matter with you?
<raziel__> ok
<danny50010> thats stupid computer
<danny50010> everything I type It looks it up and tells me about it
<Sarnuial> danny50010: hey dude, if u dont tell us the problem we cant help fix it
<Hawkwind> danny50010: No it doesn't
<eric___> Wondered if I could ask a basic kubuntu question.
<abattoir> raziel__: after that try 'sudo apt-get -f install' again
<Hawkwind> danny50010: Someone else triggered the bot for your info
<Sarnuial> danny50010: it only does something if you type !
<danny50010> o
<eric___> Kubuntu seems to like to restore all of your applications after rebooting.
<bobstro> _greg:  haven't tried this with ubuntu, but can you boot into single user mode with no passwd?
<raziel__> still the same error
<danny50010> ok
<eric___> Is there a way to make the system shut down - everything - and not to do that?
<Sarnuial> eric___: Ctrl+Q?
<abattoir> raziel__: huh? you removed the file right? hmmm
<raziel__> yeah
<bobstro> eric___:  the session settings should do it.
<_greg> bobstro: perhaps there is a way, there is on rpm-based distros
<bobstro> _greg:  it should work the same way at grub prompt. so you have no actual root password set, but need it to run fsck on startup, right?
<_greg> yep
<kbrooks> weird
<bobstro> _greg:  yeah, i always set a root passwd because of those situations. don't care what the 'correct' way is these days.
<danny50010> how do I install java?
<bobstro> _greg:  see if you can boot with 'single' appended to image name.
<eric___> bobstro: session settings in system settings?
<stopbear> hi there
<Sarnuial> danny50010: http://java.sun.com
<abattoir> raziel__: try 'sudo dpkg -r locales'
<_greg> bobstro: i think this is a glaring example of why you need a root pw
<danny50010> how do I install java?
<bobstro> eric___:  that should be it. you can tell it whether or not to save things.
<the_hammer> anyone here able to asist me with setting up an eggdrop?
<bobstro> _greg:  agreed!
<abattoir> !java > danny50010
<bobstro> _greg:  although arguably a rescue cd is 'better' in this situation.
<eric___> bobstro: Is there a setting that will let you change or get rid of the big 'K' on the tool bar?
<raziel__> now I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18699
<danny50010> I've already read that, it still don't work
<stopbear> hi, I have a serious problem with my sound configuration
<danny50010> what's wrong?
<_greg> bobstro: the kubuntu install cd was pretty useless
<bobstro> eric___:  i think you can customize the bitmap... but can't tell you exactly how.
<_greg> the ubuntu live cd was how i got it fixed
<bobstro> _greg:  ah, yeah you probably need a live. but isn't there a 'rescue' mode on the install?
<_greg> none that i saw
<danny50010> stopbear
<bobstro> _greg:  oh ok. yeah, the dvd lets you do both. i keep a stack of various live/rescue cds around.
<eric___> bobstro: For what it's worth, I'm running kubuntu 6.06 on an ancient G3 iMac (bondi blue G3/233) dinosaur.  It runs surprisingly well, albeit very sluggishly.
<danny50010> stopbear
<danny50010> hello
<bobstro> _greg:  glad you got it working!
<stopbear> I have 2 soundcards installed in my computer but kubuntu starts the wrong one as dsp0.....i tried some howtos on the net but i didnt bring it to work
<eric___> bobstro: It's working well enough that I'm looking at buying some PC parts and making a proper linux box.
<_greg> a newbie with a corrupt filesystem would freak
<danny50010> hold on I'll see how to fix that ok
<the_hammer> stopbear is 1 by chance onbord sounds?
<bobstro> eric___:  you can customize most of that stuff (the buttons can be themed) but i haven't done it.
<abattoir> raziel__: so you upgraded from breezy to dapper?
<stopbear> the_hammer: jup, the first one is a "onboard"....infact it is more a riser card
<bobstro> _greg:  agreed. although with ext3 that's _less_ likely now. still can happen though.
<stopbear> in fact
<raziel__> not realy, well, yeah i had breezy on it before but installed dapper on a new partition
<the_hammer> tried going into the bios to disable it?
<bobstro> _greg:  rather journaled fs in general.
<danny50010> use your device manager
<the_hammer> ive had that happen before to but with windows
<danny50010> stopbear
<abattoir> raziel__: so it was a fresh dapper install? why did you dist-upgrade then?
<abattoir> raziel__: hmmm nvm
<stopbear> the card cant be configured at the bios
<danny50010> stopbear use your device manager
<stopbear> its a riser-card.
<raziel__> well, actually a friend did...I realy don't know why exactly
<Sarnuial> stopbear: then pull it out?
<Hawkwind> stopbear: Do you use both sound cards ?
<the_hammer> ahh ok not sure how to help ya then but daddy here says try to use device manager
<stopbear> danny50010: how do I do that? im a bit new to linux.....
<Hawkwind> stopbear: Or do you want to use just one ?
<the_hammer> oops danny sorry
<danny50010> go to the menu "System"
<stopbear> Sarnuial and Hawkwind: I want to use them both.....one for teamspeak and the other one for my 5.1 surround system
<Sarnuial> stopbear: ah, ok
<Hawkwind> stopbear: Ah ok, then listen to what danny50010 is telling you
<danny50010> oh
<stopbear> ok
<Hawkwind> Maybe he knows how to deal with 2 sound cards, cause I sure don't
<Sarnuial> device manager... you'd go into "system settings" on the menu right?
<danny50010> yes
<danny50010> then administration menu
<stopbear> danny50010: I have the german version.....I am in the system configuration....
<bobstro> eric___:  session manager is under kde components, did you find it?
<danny50010> oh
<danny50010> I'm using english
<stopbear> danny50010: let me explain.....
<abattoir> raziel__: cant think of anything else, can you try and 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' again/
<abattoir> ?
<helfrez> i wonder what actually happened to all the servers, musta been a big breakdown somewhere in the network
<raziel__> yeah, but it will take a while
<abattoir> raziel__: ping me when you are done...
<danny50010> I don't think I can help you stopbear, sorry
<stopbear> you mean the window where from top to bottom stands: Personal | Hardware | Network | Systemconfiguration....
<danny50010> But I know someone who could
<danny50010> stopbear, go to www.callforhelptv.com
<raziel__> oh, hey, he won't even do that
<danny50010> they know everything
<raziel__> still the problem with libc6 and tzdata
<the_hammer> lol
<the_hammer> poor stopbear lol
<danny50010> lol, I know
<Sarnuial> stopbear: yeah, i think thats where
<Tommy2k4> i only have 1 linux partition, / , can i reinstall kubuntu over the top of it or will it have to format it
<danny50010> stop bear, just go to www.callforhelptv.com, they should be able to help you
<the_hammer> will likely format it tommy
<Tommy2k4> kk
<danny50010> yep
<Hawkwind> Tommy2k4: If you install over it, it will delete all the info anyways. So you have to format it
<Sarnuial> so now im having a problem
<Tommy2k4> k
<stopbear> hmm...maybe i will get help elsewhere
<danny50010> I'm starting a new convr
<Tommy2k4> maybe the install will be better with the alternative cd
<Sarnuial> i got my shipit cds a few days ago (yes ive been trying to answer questions blind)
<Tommy2k4> cos the livecd installer sucks!
<Hawkwind> Tommy2k4: For future references, you should atleast make / and /home seperate partitions
<stopbear> thx anyways
<the_hammer> me to im looking for someone to walk me through an install for an eggdrop
<Sarnuial> and i cant get it to load
<Tommy2k4> Hawkwind, i tried but the installer wouldnt let me
<Sarnuial> the cd boots, the casper menu comes up,
<Hawkwind> Tommy2k4: Use the 'alternate' CD instead
<Tommy2k4> i have one now so i will
<Hawkwind> Tommy2k4: The LiveCD is known to have issues with it's installer
<Sarnuial> but it goes into a kernel panic when it finds the usb ports
<Sarnuial> something about the interupts not syncing
<Tommy2k4> gonna take forever to customize my kubuntu back to what it is now :(
<Tommy2k4> na it wont take too long it will prolly be a better install anyway cos i wont have all the crap i put on it
<samir> hey does anyone know what's going on with the ubuntu servers?
<Tommy2k4> USA ones are down
<samir> how can i access another country's servers?
<Hawkwind> samir: They are all down at the moment
<samir> ok
<samir> thanks
<Hawkwind> samir: Change the us.archive to de.archive
<Hawkwind> Or similar
<samir> well i wanted the forums
<gnomefreak> all are down read the topic
<samir> ubuntuforums.org
<gnomefreak> all ubuntu.com servers are down
<v3ctor> uk are down also
<gnomefreak> including forums, mailing lists, websites, apt
<Lynoure> Still no announcement about the causes anywhere?
<samir> is it all hosted at 1 datacenter or something?
<the_hammer> holy
<the_hammer> glad i dont use ubuntu then
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: de. works here without problems
<Sarnuial> http://kubuntuforums.net is up for me
* the_hammer snickers
<ironfroggy> the_hammer: then why are you here?
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: security doesnt
<the_hammer> to visit
<hub> Sarnuial: because it is not hosted by ubuntu
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: It just did for me about 2 minutes ago :P
<gnomefreak> notice the errors when you apt-get update ;)
<Sarnuial> oh yeah...
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: im gonna try mine real fast
<abattoir> raziel__: done ?
<gnomefreak> still down
<edisav> guys, since yesterday I haven't been able to connect to ubuntu's or kubuntu's websites. Is anyone having the same problem?
<raziel__> well, more or less, it just gave me the same error as before
<abattoir> edisav: yes, they are done
<edisav> what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> edisav: everyone is please read the topic
<abattoir> down, sorry
<ironfroggy> that scared me. i thought by "they are done" you meant the projects just shut down!
<abattoir> raziel__: when doing update/dist-upgrade?
<raziel__> yep
<abattoir> ironfroggy: hehe, my mistake
<the_hammer> lol
<ironfroggy> this sucks
<ironfroggy> i just freshly installed on two boxes and a laptop and im stuck with almost 0 software.
<the_hammer> that would suck frog
<Ragol> so, is there any mirrors I could use when the ubuntu-servers are down?
<yanis> is ubuntu.com offline?
<Sarnuial> the_hammer: sorry 2 go off-topic but r u "Ockham's Hammer" other places?
<Ragol> I'm probably going to reinstall my kubuntu 6.06 because I have no clue why sound stopped working
<the_hammer> nope
<abattoir> raziel__: update worked for you?
<Sarnuial> the_hammer: ok
<the_hammer> im normally on undernet but taken a break from there for a bit Sarnuial
<the_hammer> my nick is also slightly different to its like this cuz to many ppl complained how it orginaly is
<raziel__> hmm, well, now that you mention it, there was something about nerim.net but if you're refering to the ubuntu security stuff, well, I guess my friend disabled them in the sources list
<the_hammer> nice friend
<Sarnuial> Ragol: just Google "kubuntu mirror", there are plenty
<abattoir> raziel__: nerim.net? you added external repos? or is it a mirror?
<abattoir> *or your friend rather
<secleinteer> is there any reason to change the repos? like security updates? or can i just wait?
<raziel__> I'm not realy sure....well, I'm only sure neither of us added it
<raziel__> ok, maybe he did
<abattoir> raziel__: nerim.net? doesnt sound like something that'd be added by default...
<abattoir> raziel__: could you try reverting to a fresh sources.list and try the dist-upgrade?
<raziel__> reverting to a fresh one? sure, how?
<abattoir> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Lynoure> nerim.net is Marillat's, iirc. Not a default thing. mplayer & dvd related stuff, I think.
<abattoir> raziel__: ^^^^^
<raziel__> yeah, I know, I'm no use at this
<abattoir> Lynoure: so it wouldnt give you libc6/tzdata stuff?
<theresa> hello!
<Lynoure> abattoir: I really don't know. Been a year since I had it there, I was on debian then
<abattoir> raziel__: anyway, i guess almost all ubuntu mirrors are down... so you'd have to wait a bit to get the package list....
<kbrooks> abattoir: not all of them
<abattoir> Lynoure: oh, its a debian repo...
<GG_Allin> has anyone managed to get the intel pro wireless 3945 card to work in kubuntu?  mine doesn't seem to get an IP address from my DHCP server, even though I enabled DHCP, etc.
<kbrooks> *********** nl.archive.ubuntu.com works *****************
<abattoir> kbrooks: know which one is up?
<abattoir> kbrooks: ok, thanks
<Lynoure> abattoir: was, at least. That might have changed, too. Year is a long time
<paco> hi all
<abattoir> raziel__: you could try entering the country code as nl in source-o-matic
<paco> is ubuntu.com unavailable?
<abattoir> paco: yes, see the topic
<theresa> paco: nope, same here...it's terrible slow
<MilhousePunkRock> GG_Allin: That might be a bug with DHCP
<Tommy2k4> time for reinstall wish me luck
<paco> ok thanks
<MilhousePunkRock> GG_Allin: Does it find your wireless LAN?
<raziel__> hmm
<GG_Allin> MilhousePunkRock:  yeah, 'iwlist scan' shows my access point.  but when I try to connect to it and get an IP address it never gets one
<theresa> I'm thinking about writing my bachelor assignment about Open Source software tools (based on Kubuntu and KDE) could you suggest me some good literature to do base my research on?
<MilhousePunkRock> try adding something to your /network/interfaces
<MilhousePunkRock> GG_Allin: I'll look it up, one moment
<GG_Allin> ok
<apokryphos> theresa: just writing about it?
<apokryphos> how it functions, how it works?
<GG_Allin> my access point and my router are two separate units.  the router handles DHCP, and the access point forwards all traffic to the router
<apokryphos> theresa: kde.org has a lot of info about those things. As for Kubuntu, well, you'd have to  be part of the community to really feel it 8)
<MilhousePunkRock> pre-up sleep 5
<theresa> yep, and doing some "testing" and comparing it to licensed tools (based on windows machines,etc..) actually i want to focus on multimedia tools, gimp, kino, mplayer, etc...
<MilhousePunkRock> to the bottom of the section of your WLAN card in /etc/network/interfaces
<theresa> apokryphos: thank you, i'll have a look ;)
<raziel__> well, I guess now I have to wait until the mirrors are up again
<paco> thanks, bye
<GG_Allin> when I run 'sudo dhclient eth1' the interface sends a DHCP Discover to 255.255.255.0  over and over but it never gets and IP
<MilhousePunkRock> Added that, GG_Allin?
<GG_Allin> yeah
<MilhousePunkRock> You need to do "sudo ifdow eth0 && sudo ifup eth0" for it to take effect
<raziel__> thanks for all the help, I guess I have to go now
<MilhousePunkRock> ifdwown*
<Search4Lancer> here's a question: How do I fix tags on MP3 files? Apparently amaroK only pretends to change them when you change them in amaroK
<GG_Allin> still doesn't seem to work
<MilhousePunkRock> try mp3tagger, Search4Lancer
<cpk2|away> GG_Allin: does your router broadcast itself?
<GG_Allin> isn't the network card supposed to do that
<cpk2|away> GG_Allin: you trying to do wireless?
<GG_Allin> yeah
<MilhousePunkRock> eth0 is might not be the right device
<GG_Allin> I have an Intel 3945 mini-PCI card in my laptop
<GG_Allin> it is eth1
<Search4Lancer> MilhousePunkRock: where do I get that? I've got every and any depository working, and it isn't listed
<MilhousePunkRock> Aren't the servers currently down?
<cpk2> GG_Allin: your router might be setup to not broadcast itself as well so i dont think dhclient will get anything if your router isnt broadcasting
<GG_Allin> sometimes I can see the laptop's MAC address show up in my access point's log.  but for some reason my router won't give it an IP
<GG_Allin> everything else on my LAN can get an IP, but not the laptop when it's in kubuntu
<MilhousePunkRock> Search4Lancer: Google is always handy... I used to have it, but I think I deleted it
<GG_Allin> and I tried turning off the DHCP server in the router and activating the DHCP server in my Access Point, but the same thing happens
<Search4Lancer> :-P
<cpk2> GG_Allin: you try editing the network file yourself?
<MilhousePunkRock> Search4Lancer: http://ostermiller.org/mp3tagger/
<GG_Allin> just to what MilhousePunkRock told me change
<cpk2> its in /etc/network
<GG_Allin> yeah
<MilhousePunkRock> You mentioned eth0, GG_Allin. Are you sure that is the name of your wireless card?
<MilhousePunkRock> Shouldn't it be wlan0 or ath0 ??
<GG_Allin> no, my wireless card is eth1.   my ethernet card is eth0
<MilhousePunkRock> did you do "sudo ifdown eth1 && sudo ifup eth1"?
<cpk2> so the network file has iface as eth1?
<cpk2> for the wireless section
<GG_Allin> yeah
<the_hammer> cpk2 when ya have a moment can ya msg me?
<GG_Allin> yeah, I took the card down and back up again
<MilhousePunkRock> OK, than I can't help you any further, sorry... What I told you did the job for me
<GG_Allin> thanks anyways
<viggo_> will kubuntu.org get back online soon? Anyone who knows?
<GG_Allin> how do I associate it with my AP?   sudo iwconfig eth1 essid Boozin_and_Pranks_11g  ??
<MilhousePunkRock> Nice name btw...
<GG_Allin> :-)
<secleinteer> wait
<secleinteer> ubuntu servers ar down
<z00m> how do i install a .deb package
<viggo_> security.ubuntu.com is not responding :-(
<z00m> from terminal
<secleinteer> yes we all know it's not working
<viggo_> ok, that's what I was asking about. Will have to do this later then :-) bye bye
<voicu> in order to play mpeg files do I need any other packages not in the repositories?
<secleinteer> just get vlc or mplayer
<secleinteer> does any1 know how to set gaim as the default IM app when it doesn't show up on the list under KDE components?
<GG_Allin> is there something I'm forgetting?   lsmod shows that the ieee80211 subsystem is running, and the ipw3945 module is running.  and the ipw3945 daemon is running
<farous> secleinteer: are you sure gaim is installed
<thompa> repos are down right?
<wolfmanz> yup
<thompa> thanks
<wolfmanz> didnt think it would still be down i wonder whats taking so long
<thompa> i had problems yesterday already
<thompa> im wondering my screen seems to sort of jump a little occasionaly, it does it both in linux and windows?
<secleinteer> farous: yes it's installed
<secleinteer> i originally had ubuntu, then added the kubuntu-desktop package, so it's there by default
<UKF^vortex> hi
<UKF^vortex> is there any way to change kde to gnome ?
<UKF^vortex> I have kubuntu
<dr_willis> thompa,  this on a CRT or LCD monitor?
<Hawkwind> UKF^vortex: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Hawkwind> UKF^vortex: Then once you get back to the GUI login, just select Gnome
<thompa> lcd, its a new system with amd 64 duo core
<thompa> dr_willis: i formatted the drive, could it be that i need some chipset drivers or something?
<dr_willis> thompa,  if its doing it under both os's - id almost bet its a cable/montor issue.
<dr_willis> thompa,  this a dvi or vga cable/input?
<thompa> dr_willis: its  a standard serial looking cable i guess
<UKF^vortex> what is better ? kde or gnome ?
<thompa> dr_willis: the thing is that HP puts all their drivers on a restore partition which i deleted, the chipset drivers are only availbale from the restore
<v3ctor> better for what?
<UKF^vortex> visually
<wolfmanz> kde
<Ace2005> Hi all, any new info on the reason for the servers being down?
<dr_willis> thompa,  i imagine theres web sites the got them..  they cant be that weird.. but still if they were THAT odd.. ya wouldent think there would be Linux drivers then eh.
<jim__> does anyone know of a program to convert .flv files to .avi format for viewing?
<dr_willis> thompa,  perhaps research what the motherboard is.. it sounds to me like its a Monitor/cable issue.
<Ace2005> jim__: did you google search that? i know its on google because i did it
<jim__> checked on google and the only thing i found was windows based
<thompa> dr_willis: ok, the motherboard was made by asus for HP, no drivers avaiable on either site, they said i need the restore disks.
<secleinteer> you could wine it
<dr_willis> thompa,  i imagine theres a driverguide site that proberly has them.. or some torrent/archive sites that have the isos
<secleinteer> also, there's flv player
<thompa> dr_willis: the problem happens about evey 30 seconds or so if a window is open , i get a little jump in the screen
<jim__> is the application called flv player
<Ace2005> jim__: http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=convert+flv+to+avi+linux&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<dr_willis> thompa,  shounds like it could be a videocard/interfearance on the mb. issue as well.
<secleinteer> yeah flv player
<secleinteer> if it's win only, just wine it
<secleinteer> or you could try mplayer
<thompa> dr_willis: thanks ill look, but is it possible to wipe out motherboard drivers by formatting the hard drive?
<dr_willis> thompa,  i doubt it.
<Ace2005> secleinteer: You can do that but you can't use the mouse wheel to go ahead or go back
<dr_willis> thompa,  they proberly got drivers somewhere, and are using some oddball chipset.. but  they all got designed by someone.
<secleinteer> lol i didn't even know that you could do that w/ the mouse wheel
<secleinteer> never tried the mouse wheel thing on xp
<secleinteer> i'll do it now :-)
<secleinteer> ok....it doesn't work on win either lol
<thompa> dr_willis: ok, but its strange if i need drivers from windows it seems, bios i can understand, but will mobo drivers installed in windows affect linux?
<Ace2005> secleinteer: mplayer will play but not go forwards or backwards so avi files are nicer
<thompa> dr_willis: thanks again for your help
<secleinteer> i have flv's just because i ripped them from youtube
<secleinteer> but yeah, avi's are better
<secleinteer> and mplayer can go forward and backwards if you get a gui
<Ace2005> secleinteer: i got them from youtube too
<secleinteer> well try getting mplayer + gui
<secleinteer> btw did you see those clips of jon stewart about net neutrality? they're on youtube
<Ace2005> secleinteer: thats what i'm using, mplayer still won't allow changing the position while playing
<secleinteer> damn
<Ace2005> nope but i'll check it out
<secleinteer> lol flv's are the only non proprietary formatted files that i've found that vlc can't play
<Ace2005> Oh wait i don't have flash or the script that grabs the flv files yet,
<secleinteer> just get the videodownloader extension
<Ace2005> the extensions don't work, i'm using beta 2 from cvs
<secleinteer> the videodownloader extension doesn't work?
<Ace2005> most of them don't
<Ace2005> I'm installing nightly tester tools to force the extensions to work
<secleinteer> is this: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/2390/ what you've been using?
<secleinteer> videodownloader has always worked for me
<secleinteer> youtube, google vids, etc.
<Ace2005> i mean since i'm using beta 2, the extensions won't install, they fail the compatibility test so i'm having to force install the extension
<secleinteer> oh ok
<secleinteer> i get it
<secleinteer> is there any reason you're on beta 2?
<secleinteer> there is a way around it actually
<GG_Allin1> and it appears to have got an IP address from my router (192.168.0.5), however I still can't ping anything on the network.  and my router's Attached Devices list isn't showing the laptop's hostname.   my laptop's wireless card just seems to be receiving packets but not sending anything
<secleinteer> install portable bon echo
<secleinteer> then you can keep 1.5.0.4
<Ace2005> that would make more sense
<Ace2005> i just wanted to see how long it would take CVS of firefox to compile
<secleinteer> CVS?
<Ace2005> yea i pulled it from cvs and compiled it myself
<secleinteer> oh yeah, that musta been a pain
<secleinteer> i only tried it on win
<secleinteer> and they obviously have an exe for that
<Ace2005> it was easy, i just followed the text
<secleinteer> i just hate compiling because half the time it doesnt work and i have to go hunting for the solution
<Ace2005> compiling is ok just have to have a lot of dev packages and patience
<secleinteer> kynaptic works for me :-)
<secleinteer> though sometimes i have had to compile, it just requires extensive use of the forums
<secleinteer> :-)
<jim__> does anyone know why 82.211.81.151 is down?
<dr_willis> the us servers are having some issues it seems - i hear
<secleinteer> and uk, i think
<thompa> im lucky to have power here and comcast goes down daily
<Ace2005> That video is funny, and alarming
<secleinteer> the jon stewart vid?
<secleinteer> there's two of em, btw
<Ace2005> ok let me go find the other one
<secleinteer> did you see the one with john hodgman?
<secleinteer> or the one with the gambling?
<thompa> comedycentral web site has all the john hodgman videos i think
<Ace2005> i saw the one with the screen saver and the tubes
<secleinteer> ok then just a sec
<secleinteer> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YedWtX9tKE
<coachJ> do we know WHY the servers are down?
<secleinteer> no one knows
<draik> secleinteer:I just saw the video of John Stewart's Net... The one that shows teh 3d pipes screen saver is funny... with the horse races going fast through the tube because horses have legs to run faster on the net... LOL
<secleinteer> just be patient
<secleinteer> yeah lol
<secleinteer> check out the link above
<secleinteer> it's the 2nd vid
<Ace2005> draik: thats the one i saw
<draik> I choked on my own laughter
<secleinteer> the daily show is great
<draik> Ace2005:Isn't the video just funny???
<Ace2005> yea it is
<ubuntu__> how do i run a program without it being closed when i close the terminal session ?
<Ace2005> i was sort of wondering how he got the job
<secleinteer> http://37signals.com/svn/archives2/what_steve_jobs_is_like_in_a_meeting.php
<ubuntu__> yet launch it via ssh
<draik> LOL... People cannot mastur.... to a dump truck... LOL
<Ace2005> Alt + F2 then type the command
<ubuntu__> via ssh ?
<Ace2005> right click on the desktop and select run and type the name
<Ace2005> or just use the start menu to run it
<ubuntu__> but via ssh
<secleinteer> does any1 know how i can change the konsole keyboard shortcuts?
<ubuntu__> ssh is text based
<Jack12> can someon help how to set up a second pop account in kmail?
<Jack12> i get currently the mistake:
<Jack12> the server did not accept the sender address. sender address does not belong to logged in user
<ubuntu__> also does konversation log irc chats?
<secleinteer> yeah
<secleinteer> i'm pretty sure
<ubuntu__> yeh
<secleinteer> it's on by default
<ubuntu__> just found it :)
<ubuntu__> ty
<user-land> i have problems with the encoding of text in kate. where can i change it to UTF-8 ?
<secleinteer> tools -> encoding
<Jack12> hi how can i get an application to autostart with kde?
<PsyBan-> with what program do i get icons on KDE desktop?
<PsyBan-> whats KDE:s icon manager :[
<apokryphos> what do you mean?
<apokryphos> it's in system settings
<PsyBan-> no its not
<Jack12> via dragging the icon to the autostart folder?
<apokryphos> (as most KDE settings)
<apokryphos> yes, it is
<user-land> oh, thank you secleinteer. looks like it is UTF-8 and can not handle western europe encoding ...
<PsyBan-> whats KDE:s icon manager?
<ubuntu__> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<apokryphos> it's in system settings
<PsyBan-> no its not
<PsyBan-> i cannot make any icons
<apokryphos> you didn't say *make* icons
<secleinteer>  do u mean shortcuts
<secleinteer> ?
<PsyBan-> yes
<apokryphos> PsyBan-: are you trying to make icons or alter your icon theme?
<ironfroggy> anyone here use samba/cifs client on the linux end?
<PsyBan-> im trying to make shortcut icons
<secleinteer> right click on file and maybe you can make them
<PsyBan-> on my desktop
<PsyBan-> no i cant
<apokryphos> PsyBan-: err, so you're trying to make shortcuts
<apokryphos> not icons
<apokryphos> PsyBan-: right-click -> create new -> link to location
<pieter_> hello
<PsyBan-> im trying to make shortcut icons on my desktop
<PsyBan-> apokryphos, there isnt CREAT NEW
<PsyBan-> there only is log out
<PsyBan-> and some other stupid stuff
<PsyBan-> thats it
<apokryphos> PsyBan-: can you post a screenshot?
<PsyBan-> i need icon manager
<apokryphos> no you don't
<PsyBan-> yes i do
<PsyBan-> and i dont wanna used idesk
<apokryphos> I'm sorry, but you don't know what you're talking about.
<PsyBan-> its too pain in the ass
<pieter_> does anyone know if ubuntu servers are offline? I can't get to the website or repositories ...
<apokryphos> such a thing surely wouldn't be called an "icon manager"
<Ademan> hey, does anyone have any idea what some light weight and fast desktop environments are? i've got an old 300 mhz computer i want to bring back from the dead, and even xfce seems to be too much for it
<apokryphos> PsyBan-: please watch your language
<secleinteer> right click on the exec file
<PsyBan-> now would someone please tell me the name of KDE:S icon manager
<PsyBan-> so i can make some kewl icons
<gatekeeper> pieter_: yes try au,
<apokryphos> gawd...
<draik> Ademan:I think DSL has a lite version. Not positive
<secleinteer> omg, there is no icon manager
<PsyBan-> well desktop manager
<PsyBan-> what ever
<ubuntu__> is there a way to include your password into your ssh command?
<PsyBan-> just need the damn icons
<apokryphos> again, you don't know what you're talking about
<pieter_> thanks
<apokryphos> and it's not icons you want, it's shortcuts
<secleinteer> if you want to make an icon, go to /usr/lib/firefox for ex.
<gatekeeper> pieter_: yw :-)
<PsyBan-> icons on my desktop
<secleinteer> and right click on the exec and make a link by dragging to desktop and choosign make laink here
<apokryphos> PsyBan-: please post a screendump of your right-click
<apokryphos> I find it very hard to believe that there's no "create new"
<PsyBan-> WELL OK
<PsyBan-> ill post
<h3sp4wn> Ademan: blackbox or fluxbox
<apokryphos> ubuntu__: no, the passwordless way to login with ssh is to use ssh keys
<Ademan> i forgot, did fluxbox come from blackbox? or the other way around?
<apokryphos> PsyBan-: you can use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for it
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> ill keep the password way then
<apokryphos> ubuntu__: ssh keys aren't hard to set up though, I've got a decent/easy howto if you want it
<PsyBan-> apokryphos, http://img236.imageshack.us/img236/9035/kdesuxfc3.jpg
<PsyBan-> there you go
<apokryphos> PsyBan-: in a terminal, if you type touch ~/Desktop/test  what do you get?
<h3sp4wn> Ademan: blackbox is oldest
<PsyBan-> apokryphos, a broken file?
<apokryphos> PsyBan-: what?
<apokryphos> what's the output of that command?
<PsyBan-> im sure that will brake something
<PsyBan-> it was command for modifying timestamps
<apokryphos> then you're quite wrong
<PsyBan-> doesnt sound so good to modify
<apokryphos> to modify what?
<PsyBan-> the command does not do anything
<PsyBan-> no output
<apokryphos> PsyBan-: hm, ok, so you do seem to have permission to write there
<PsyBan-> yes...
<apokryphos> PsyBan-: if you open Konqueror, and go to your home, and right-click there, do you get "create new"?
<intelikey> what would be the *buntu way of streaching an ext3 file system ?
<PsyBan-> apokryphos, yes..
<apokryphos> PsyBan-: very weird, I don't know why that's happening
<secleinteer> http://img47.imageshack.us/img47/4154/shortcutrl6.jpg
<apokryphos> though presumably you could make all shortcuts there and then drag to Desktop
<secleinteer> very easy way to it linked above
<PsyBan-> no
<PsyBan-> i cannot
<PsyBan-> it wont let me drag it there
<apokryphos> what does it say?
<PsyBan-> well i could start nautilus manager
<PsyBan-> but thats desktop manager for gnome
<PsyBan-> wonder what KDE uses
<apokryphos> what does it say when you try to drag it there?
<PsyBan-> ...
<secleinteer> it should have the option "link here"
<apokryphos> Konqueror's File Manager, Web Browser etc is Konqueror
<PsyBan-> it does not speak
<secleinteer> now you're being a pain, psy
<apokryphos> PsyBan-: then it's probably there but not showing. What happens if you alt+f2 -> konqueror ~/Desktop
<apokryphos> does it appear there?
<PsyBan-> apokryphos, appear what
<apokryphos> the shortcut you tried to make
<PsyBan-> i didnt make any shortcuts
<apokryphos> if you did what I said before then you would've been
<secleinteer> omg psyban: http://img47.imageshack.us/img47/4154/shortcutrl6.jpg
<apokryphos> check secleinteer's example
<PsyBan-> stupid kubuntu-deskto
<PsyBan-> the packet didnt have desktopmanager
<apokryphos> whatt?
<apokryphos> PsyBan-: and also, please don't troll in here.
<OOD> anyone know what's up with the ubuntu servers?
<apokryphos> OOD: /topic
<secleinteer> check the topic goddamn it
<secleinteer> this is starting to get annoying
<OOD> ah i see it, nvm :D
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* PsyBan- was kicked off #kubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
* mode/#kubuntu [+b PsyBan-!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Hawkwind> secleinteer: What theme are you using in konqueror ?
<OOD> that's plasik isn't it?
<secleinteer> lemme check
<apokryphos> window decoration is plastik
<Hawkwind> secleinteer: Or better yet, what icon theme ?  I really like the layout of those folder icons
<apokryphos> style looks like lipstik
<secleinteer> hold on lol
<secleinteer> it's redmond xp
<apokryphos> icon theme is nuoveXT I believe
<secleinteer> and widget style is plastik
<secleinteer> i'm also using a windows xp font collection
<apokryphos> ah, plastik and lipstik always get me; quite similar
<secleinteer> icon theme is vista, i think
<secleinteer> or something like that
<apokryphos> vista-inspirate
<apokryphos> ah
<secleinteer> yeah that's it
<apokryphos> dang, I must be getting rusty
<secleinteer> anyway g2g
<secleinteer> will be idling
<Hawkwind> Can that icon theme be found on kde-look.org ?
<z00m> has that icon set also, is there away to change you taskbar at the bottom
<gatekeeper> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<z00m> !pastbin
<ubotu> I know nothing about pastbin - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<intelikey> e
<z00m> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<z00m> :P
<johan__> Hello, I just installed Kubuntu 6.06 But i can't find drivers for my printer a canon pixma IP2200. Can someone help me find those drivers?
<z00m> is ubuntus repositories down ?
<apokryphos> z00m: /topic
<eva_> how long are they down?
<z00m> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18704
<tommy> note to self: dont try and install ubuntu while repos are down
<z00m> thats my layout, i want to change my taskbar at the bottom the way it looks
<apokryphos> eva_: /topic
<gatekeeper> z00m: yes, only ones I know that are working are au.
<OOD> zoom: right click on it->Configure Panel
<z00m> gatekeeper: hows it going ;)
<eva_> apokryphos, I see but I don't know since when are they down
<intelikey> why are 'many ubuntu services' down ?
<z00m> OOD: done that to make it transparent
<gatekeeper> z00m: ok thanx and with you?
<z00m> yeah im ok, im just trying to get my head around overflows on a 64bit CPU :/
<apokryphos> intelikey: because they main server is down, it seems. No-one I've seen knows why just yet.
<gatekeeper> z00m: you got problems with that?
<intelikey> hmmm
<joe_attaboy> Their servers have apparently been down since late last night/early this AM. (I'm on the US East coast.
<z00m> gatekeeper: yes my amd cpu has overflow protection on it
<joe_attaboy> I was trying to download a couple of thins from the repositories and they weren't responding.
<joe_attaboy> things
<gatekeeper> z00m: :-)
<z00m> the processor make memory read only, if it detects an overflow
<z00m> :/
<z00m> its safer but a pain when you are trying to learn about them, if your computer will not allow it to happen :D
<intelikey> joe_attaboy the su.ubunut was down from early yesterday evening   nl. was up until after 8:00 gmt
<OOD> all recent cpus have that
<intelikey> err us.
<joe_attaboy> 8:00 AM?
<intelikey> yes 20:00 would be pm
<joe_attaboy> heh
<z00m> OOD: the amd64 has it and there is something called NX that is for the 32bit cpu's it like the DEP in windows XP service pack 2
<gatekeeper> z00m: so what are you doing to cause it to overflow?
<z00m> amd64 cpu has it built into it
<joe_attaboy> oh, yeah...you'd think 21 years working for the military would make me remember that ;-)
<OOD> z00m: NX and DEP are the exact same thing
<intelikey> one would think.
<OOD> just different names
<thrice`> anyone have a working mirror I can grab kubuntu64 from?
<z00m> OOD: i read that microsoft was going to use NX on there systems because its better than DEP, not sure though i might have rememberd wrong
<z00m> let me look it up
<joe_attaboy> I tried the us mirrors from about midnight EDT (0400 gmt) until about 2 AM. Nothing. Been trying since I got back from church this AM.
<apokryphos> thrice`: http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<OOD> it's the exact same thing, and all a64 cpus have that, and any recent P4 and above Intel cpus have it
<intelikey> joe_attaboy sorry for not using 'propper' notation  i should have said 08:00  my bad.
<thrice`> ok...how stupid is this
<Tommy2k4> Hawkwind: i reinstalled kubuntu and im still getting that broken higlight :(
<thrice`> best buy woint' touch my laptop until I have windows-  however, they did NOT give me a windows disc to come with it
<thrice`> I payed for a f'n windows lisence, but they can't include a CD to install it with?
<z00m> NX stands for No eXecute. Generically, it is a technology used in CPUs to segregate areas of memory for use by either storage of processor instructions (aka code) or for storage of data. Any section of memory designated with NX attribute means it's only for use by data, therefore processor instructions cannot and should not reside there. It is a popular technique used to prevent certain types of malicious software from taking o
<z00m> s data storage area and running their own code from within this section; this is known as a buffer overflow attack, and NX can prevent it in many
<z00m> your right ;)
<thrice`> apokryphos, anything...quicker?  that is going at 8 k/s :(
<apokryphos> thrice`: http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:c5cTOW7xvvMJ:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive+&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&ie=UTF-8
<z00m> well its different on the 64bit cpu there are 8 bytes not for on EBP
<z00m> and its called RBP
<z00m> EIP is called RIP
<samo> erm does anyone have an eta when the "supositories" I mean repositories will be back?
<z00m>  8 bytes not 4 bytes on the 64 bit cpu
<apokryphos> samo: no
<intelikey> z00m hmmm one would think they would have used  !X ...
<z00m> :P
<samo> apokryphos do you know if there's an active mirror that I can use instead of the *.ubuntu ones
<apokryphos> samo: I recommend just being patient
<Tib> abattoir: hello
<||Trayer||> !Ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<||Trayer||> is the help site still down...?
<samo> I would if I had frozen bubble installed :(
<narasim_7> hello
<||Trayer||> Augh! Stupid wiki and it's beign down-ness
<z00m> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<z00m> 0x0000414141414141 in ?? ()
<apokryphos> ||Trayer||: Please read the /topic
<intelikey> samo nl. is up.
<z00m> you can't push anymore than 6 bytes into it
<intelikey> is us. the only server affected ?
<narasim_7> if i do a dist-upgrade will my kernel get updated..
<samo> intelikey you mean nl.ubuntu.com?
<Tib> is it normal that i have almost nothing on my install?
<intelikey> samo yes
<samo> thx man
<Tib> i don't have gcc and I don't even have make!
* samo rushes to download updates
<apokryphos> Tib: /msg ubotu compile
<Tib> ubotu: ?
<ubotu> I know nothing about ? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<intelikey> tib  not having gcc constitutes 'almost nothing installed'  ?
<apokryphos> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Tib> intelikey: well, if i don't have it, i can almost build nothing
<intelikey> Tib why build anything ?
<samo> I think you need to "apt-get install build-essentials"
<kbrooks> ||Trayer||: You said "it's beign down-ness" - don't you mean malignant
<intelikey> do you just like compiling things, or are you a "code monkey" aka developer ?
<samo> (when the servers are back up)
<Tib> intelikey: this is the way linux works, and on powerpc not everything is already build
<kbrooks> Tib: linux distros dont work that way
<Tib> kbrooks: so how does it works?
<kbrooks> tib: they use a packaging system
<intelikey> Tib !repos
<z00m> Tib: get build-tools
<kbrooks> tib: i'm taling about linux distributions such as Debian or Ubuntu
<intelikey>  build-essential
<OOD> kbrooks: he has a powerpc, there aren't a lot of precompiled packages for powerpc
<z00m> intelikey: yes that right :)
<intelikey> !repos > Tib
<intelikey>   Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:  <-- that's on the down'd server.
<Tommy> kubuntu still crashing after reinstall :(
<kbrooks> Tommy: eh?
<Tommy> it doesnt like my pc
<Tommy> randomly my monitor shows lots of multicolored vertical lines then gives the error frequency out of range 31khz/0hz
<Tib> hello
<Tib> i had a crash
<intelikey> Tommy hehhe kool  :)
<Tib> i'm sorry
<Tommy> not really :(
<intelikey> !repos > Tib
<intelikey> Tommy yeah i know.    you are not using frame buffering  by any chance are you ?
<kbrooks> intelikey: he doesnt know!
<Tommy> not unless its enabled by default, i just installed 5mins ago
<Tommy> well, 10mins
<kbrooks> intelikey: dont givve him that s***
<Tommy> and its already crashed once so far
<intelikey> kbrooks i don't know how he set it up.   but some times using frame buffering is a useful work around for vidio problems
<Tommy> how do i enable it
<kbrooks> Tommy: open a terminal.
<Tommy> next
<kbrooks> at the $ prompt, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" without the quotes.  press enter.
<Tommy> done that many times i dont remember a frame buffer option o_o
<kbrooks> type YOUR password at the "Password: " prompt and press enter.
<kbrooks> Tommy: vesa
<kbrooks> Tommy: you want that
<eric__> I'm a kubuntu newbie - linux newbie, in fact and I could use some guidance getting gnash to work.
<eric__> I downloaded the source code from the gnu/gnash site and have tried ./configure.
<samo> omg nl works, long live netherlands!!!!
<eric__> It looks like it's trying to find a compiler and I don't have one.
<eric__> Does kubuntu not come with a compiler?
<Tommy> should i specificy amount of video ram
<Tommy> im using integrated i810
<OOD> eric_: no it doesn't
<intelikey> samo yeah but for updates  the server that security.ubuntu hits is still down for me....
<eric__> OOD: For a basic newb like myself, is there one compiler I should use?
<unstablesob> what installes support for /dev/sequencer?
<intelikey> not usre if one can specify which server to hit for security
<OOD> eric_: to compile you can download the build-essential package, but the servers are down now
<will_> I've been trying to get WoW To run under wine, and I've been getting a error.  When I run it in -opengl mode it will freeze a few seconds after I log on.  I'm on a ati x700 card, with version .17
<intelikey> unstablesob modprobe ?
<unstablesob> intelikey: modprobe what?
<Ragol> oh well... it's quite hard to install kubuntu because the installer is trying to connect prat.ubuntu.com....
<eric__> OOD: GCC OK? I was thinking I'd use synaptic, if/when the servers come back.
<Ragol> I'm just waiting that it would timeout and ask the proper server...
<OOD> eric_: i have a compiled package i can send you if you want, although gnash doesn't do too much right
<Tommy> kbrooks: should i specify amount of video ram (using integrated i810)
<eric__> OOD: Can one apt-get install them?
<kbrooks> Tommy: no
<kbrooks> Tommy: ubuntu will detect
<Tommy> k
<OOD> eric_: yes, apt-get install build-essential
<eric__> That's another thing I don't understand - where do these packages come from when we do apt-get install?
<BlankB> I keep having problems with repos...yesterday it was us.archive.... today its security.ubnuntu.com... is there something wrong with the repos?
<OOD> but the servers are down now, so you won't be able to download any packages
<kbrooks> eric__: just use NL.archive.ubuntu.com
<Ragol> it just says 'Browsing installation server..." (or something like that, I'm using the Finnish version)
<samo> fyi: somewhere in ubuntu-nl.org there's an easy sources thing where you can change the country of your souces.list from say us to nl
<kbrooks> eric__: in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<will_> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=466849  <- Details to the issue I'm having with WoW
<BlankB> OOD: what is up with the servers? Should this be in the /topic ?
<thrice`> it is
<Ragol> *sigh
<Ragol> *
<intelikey> unstablesob snd-seq-oss  ?
<thrice`>  Many ubuntu services are down - people are working to restore them
<will_> *sigh*
<BlankB> ahh.
<pinupgeek__> hmp, is ruby 1.8 not in the dapper universe anymore ?
<OOD> will: did you go to appdb and follow the how-to?
<will_> Who's working to restore them exactly...?
<Ragol> now it timeoutted and started a new one 'browsing the repository of security updates'...
<kbrooks> will_: people. we dont know who
<Ragol> oh, it was fast...
<unstablesob> intelikey: thanks, that works
<intelikey> unstablesob when in doubt activate bash_completion
<Ragol> "wait" quite an informative windows, I think ;)
<intelikey> . /etc/bash_completion
<BlankB> silly Konversation...id did'nt realize it doesnt update the topic that it shows at the top of the screen...if I do /topic it shows up.
<LeeJunFan> okay, the main datacenter had a power failure, which is why archive.ubuntu.com is down, as well as all websites. The us.archive was down before the power failure and is an unrelated problem. Not all archives are down.
<eric__> kbrooks: Is there a way to tell the shell to look elsewhere for packages, eg NL.archive.ubuntu.com?
<intelikey> then # modprobe snd[tab] 
<will_> OOD: Yep, As well as I could. I think it's a driver error, but I'm oblivious at how to update them
<kbrooks> eric__: apt uses the sources., not the shell. and i meant nl
<kbrooks> LeeJunFan: Yay.
<kbrooks> LeeJunFan: THANK you for telling!
<eric__> kbrooks ?
<samo> eric_ try http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic and change the country to nl
<kbrooks> eric__: names are case sentistive
<eric__> samo: gotcha.
<eric__> kbrooks: right
<kbrooks> eric__: 'x' is not 'X'
<bLaZeD> hello all when pinging google.com i got this 64 bytes from 72.14.207.99: icmp_seq=14 ttl=237 time=60.4 ms (DUP!) i have never seen that dup b4 any ideas as to what it means?
<samo> of course, back up your sources.list first!!
<LeeJunFan> bLaZeD: it means you are getting more than one response for your ping request.
<bLaZeD> LeeJunFan, ahh weird...but thank you for the info..much appreciated =D
<intelikey> samo or; sed 's/us./nl./' bash_completion | sudo tee bash_completion         but like you said backup first.  :)
<LeeJunFan> bLaZeD: yeah it is wierd, I can ping that IP from here w/o dupes so it's somewhere more local to you causing it.
<samo> intelikey I'm not that savvy and I'm also a bit lazy but thanks for the info :)
<intelikey> samo hehhe ooops wrong buffer.  s_bash_completion_/etc/apt/sources.list_ ^   sorry.
<bLaZeD> LeeJunFan, im not to worried...this is the 1st time i have ever seen it b4....and my inet seems fine so i will  worry bout it later
<intelikey> yeah i hit the mouse key without paying attention to what was makred....
<iradio> I have a wacom touch screen and I am wondering how to get it to work with kubuntu dapper.
<intelikey> hmmm i'm not used to not having any /etc/rc?.d/    makes me have to think....   and i'm not used to that.
<intelikey> iradio it doesn't by default ?
<iradio> intelikey: nope.
<iradio> the screen works, but not the touch part of it.
<intelikey> hmmmm the wacom lines in my xorg.conf cause errors so i always have to remove them.  i just figured if i had a wacom it would work...
<intelikey> iradio "apt-cache search wacom "    and see what package information you get.
<iradio> intelikey: good call. I'll install the utilities package that came up...
<intelikey> well i think i will mkfs this drive now.  cause i need the room.   laters.      iradio yeah apt-cache is your friend.
<grizzly> !keyboard layout
<ubotu> I know nothing about keyboard layout - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cox377> Hello
<grizzly> In which directory does "setxkbmap" looks in for keyboard layouts ? Basically i want to install a keyboard layout
<weedar> Anyone knows what happened to ubuntuforums?
<nixternal> servers are coming back online, please be patient if you detect slowness in reaction. thank you for your support!
<nixternal> it seems a heat wave is to blame for the disruption to all power services available to the datacenter. as more information is made available, we will inform all of you. thank you for your support!
<Ademan>  when you right click on a file in nautilus and hit make link... is it symbolic by default?
<Dahgol> how do i apply chmod 775 to an entire directory and its content?
<kuze> chmod -R 755 dir
<Dahgol> thx
<coachJ> i steped away and Konversation crashed
<coachJ> auyone here?
<osiris> yes
<coachJ> k
<Roselawn> hi
<elfshadow14> Can someone tell me why the repos are gone and way ubnuntu's site was done
<Hawkwind> elfshadow14: Been down since yesterday
<Hawkwind> elfshadow14: /topic
<elfshadow14> I know
<elfshadow14> But does anyone know why?
<elfshadow14> What topic?
<rlj> is pyqt available in any of the standard repos?
<kbrooks> rlj: yes.
<maryham> hello to all
<necrotic> I feel dumb :( I downloaded the PowerPC version of Kubuntu and couldn't figure out why it wouldn't start on my PC.
<kbrooks> rlj:  in fact.
<kbrooks> rlj: its there already, or should be
<maryham> anyone can tell me how to register my nickname ?
<rlj> kbrooks: i can't see it in adept
<kbrooks> rlj: (the kubuntu installer uses pyqt)
<kbrooks> rlj: open a terminal.
<rlj> kbrooks: right
<kbrooks> rlj: at the  $ prompt...
<kbrooks> rlj: type python.
<rlj> interpreter ready to go
<kbrooks> rlj: you will get a ">>>" prompt. at that, type "import qt"
<rlj> i assume you are going to tell me how to query it if the module is there...
<kbrooks> without the quotes
<Tommy2k4> i cant open kate from konsole :s
<rlj> yup that worke
<rlj> d
<rlj> guess pyqt is already in some other package then
<maryham> anyone can tell me how to register my nickname ?
<kbrooks> Tommy2k4: you can, type "kate &" at the $ prompt
<kbrooks> !register > maryham
<Tommy2k4> well i knew that
<Tommy2k4> but thats weird
<rlj> kbrooks: so apparently it's in /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/qt.so
<Tommy2k4> i can kate but i cant sudo kate
<rlj> kbrooks: how do i query apt as to what package owns that file?
<kbrooks> Tommy2k4: try kdesu kate
<kbrooks> rlj: Let me find out how
<Tommy2k4> god dam why do i always forget that
<kbrooks> Tommy2k4: remember: "kde super user"
<maryham> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<frood> I'm trying to use make to compile a program. it says it can't find GCC, I've installed GCC 4 via adept but I don't think I have the environment variable setup for it. How can I set that?
<Tommy2k4> i know what it is
<Tommy2k4> i always do sudo tho
<Tommy2k4> too used to it
<kbrooks> Tommy2k4: for kde gui apps, use kdesu
<Tommy2k4> i know but i forget :(
<kbrooks> rlj: apt-cache search qt.so
<kbrooks> rlj: wait, no
<kbrooks> rlj: apt-cache search qt | grep python
<elfshadow14> Has anyone had the problem that when they update kubuntu when it reboots it just stay on a kubuntu logo.
<kbrooks> rlj: another option is to install apt-file, iirc
<jmichaelx> i just downloaded a .pdf document and am using adobe acrobat reader, i want to save the document to my hard drive, but i get a "not super user" error. can anyone tell me what to do?
<rlj> kbrooks: ok, will do, might be useful'
<farous> jmichaelx: it is most probably in your /tmp file. save it in your home dir
<kbrooks> rlj: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Apt-file
<rlj> kbrooks: i come from a gentoo background (my first and only distro so far) so i'm still learning the debian way of doing things (just bought a laptop with a new kubuntu installation on it now)
<jmichaelx> farous: i guess that would be the easiest way, but sometimes this whole superuser thing ticks me off lol
<kbrooks> rlj: ebay?
<rlj> kbrooks: the laptop? yeah, the swedish equivalent
<kbrooks> jmichaelx: do you understand it?
<rlj> kbrooks: it did not have kubuntu originally though
<farous> jmichaelx: you need it only if you are saving to other dir. when you get used to it you will find it a better organization
<jmichaelx> kbrooks: i think i understand it, but at times it makes things unnecessarily complicated
<farous> jmichaelx: yet you can always use sudo for superuser privlage
<kbrooks> jmichaelx: complicated? well,  you can go back to the traditional su/root stuff. i won't tell you how, look around on the internet
<jmichaelx> farous: you cannot use sudo from within a program like acroreader
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:apokryphos] : Kubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Please take off-topic conversations to #kubuntu-offtopic | KOffice 1.5.2 Released. ht
<mattjunx> anyone here familiar with kontact?
<mattjunx> or at least korganizer
<crimsun> apokryphos: hi, do you use a ThinkPad with UK keymap?
<farous> jmichaelx: there is a way  but i won't recommend it
<kbrooks> apokryphos: mistake?
<jmichaelx> kbrooks: i think i will go back to su
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:apokryphos] : Kubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Please take off-topic conversations to #kubuntu-offtopic | KOffice 1.5.2 Released http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-152.php
<farous> jmichaelx: there is always a way ;)
<kbrooks> jmichaelx: so search
<jmichaelx> farous: there is always a way, albeit often a tiring , annoying way
<kbrooks> what is this "koffice"
<jmichaelx> kbrooks: it is another office suite
<kbrooks> why?
<jmichaelx> i am sure you knew that lol
<smarter_> Hi
<iradio> anybody know how to configure a touchscreen? The cursor is not lining up with the screen's pen.
<smarter_> It's me or kubuntu.org is down?
<jmichaelx> kbrooks: people often have ddifferent likes and dislikes, i guess. i have never looked at koffice
<mattjunx> alright, anyways, problem with kontact/korganizer
<mattjunx> now I've been looking forever for an easy method of blog publishing, and one day I found the "Journal" part of KOrganizer
<jmichaelx> it seems to me that a number of sites/servers connected with cononical have been on the fritz the last few days
<mattjunx> apparently, you can include journal entries in an iCal file, so there we go
<jmichaelx> canonical*
<narasim_7> are the servers up?
<mattjunx> anyhow, according to the documentation (including help:/korganizer/managing-data.html), I should be able to add a blog as a calendar resource
<jmichaelx> narasim_7: the .us servers were down last i knew, but i never use those
<mattjunx> however, that is like, the ONLY damn entry missing from the add resource wizard
<mattjunx> so, what's the problem here?
<mattjunx> and yes, I do have kdepim-kresources installed
<jmichaelx> ok, to move this .pdf document i downloaded from it's temporary file to where i want it, am i going to have to do it from the command line?
<farous> jmichaelx: no you can use the file browser
<jmichaelx> ty farous
<stefan_> narasim_7: i ca
<farous> jmichaelx: when you save in acrobat choose save as it is easier then select where you wana save it
<stefan_> I cant sent private message, I'm not registered
<narasim_7> stefan_: i dont get it..
<narasim_7> stefan_: ok
<narasim_7> so are u able to do updating
<stefan_> narasim_7: uptates is today a problem, you can ipdate with the de.ubuntu.com servers
<jmichaelx> thnx again farous
<narasim_7> stefan_: okie
<farous> ur welcomed :)
<stefan_> I think it
<rysiek|pl> hi ther guys
<grizzly> Is there a method to force google earth to run in directx mode?? from the command line i.e.
<rysiek|pl> short one here: when I added a new Jabber account to Kopete (testing my own Jabber server), it moaned about the SSL certificate being self-signed. Now I am about to test my shiny new certificate, but first I want to see Kopete moan about my old one again - and it doesn't, as I have checked "Trust always" or something alike when it first did. Anybody knows, where to un-check this option for Kopete?..
<grizzly> Just clicking 'try directx' results in a crash
<rysiek|pl> grizzly: eeerm... DirectX?.. on Linux? :)
<xenon_> hi
<rysiek|pl> grizzly: DirectX is a M$' child, and as such, obviously, is available *only* on winshit
<grizzly> rysiek|pl: well it does say 'try directx' . Thats all I know
<rysiek|pl> grizzly: aye, that's because GoogleEarth is a nice, cross-platform app. the devs should have included a sanity check, though, that disables this option on non-winshit platforms
<rysiek|pl> grizzly: it will always crash upon attempting to initialize DirectX on Linux/MacOS/whatever-non-windows simply because DirectX is not there
<x_xenon> hi
<kbrooks> !tell rysiek|pl about language
<elfshadow14> Does anyone know if the how I can edit my repos
<Philip5> elbarto: of course
<Philip5> ops
<Philip5> elfshadow14: of course
<Tommy2k4> !info opera
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in dapper
<elfshadow14> What Philip5
<Tommy2k4> i thought ubuntu was distributing opera in repos these days
<elfshadow14> Which file is the repos in?
<Tommy2k4> /etc/apt/sources.list
<elfshadow14> thanks
<crimsun> Tommy2k4: not ubuntu per se but canonical.
<Tommy2k4> meaning what
<Tommy2k4> is it in a repo
<x_xenon> its the first time, i use irc
<ChefWill_> anyone know the location where kubuntu stores battery info?
<ChefWill_> i.e. amount charge, etc
<ChefWill_> i think its in /etc/acpi somewhere
<x_xenon> how can i change the color of my nick in irc?
<Philip5> opera is in the commercial repo
<Tommy2k4> k
<joe_attaboy> Hey everyone: the update servers appear to be back up. I just did one from here (US).
<x_xenon> yeah i have found it
<Philip5> joe_attaboy: you... seam to work
<Philip5> you=yupp
<betty> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<elfshadow14> Hey when I update my kubuntu it really screw it up had anyone ver updated and then it just show s a logo when you boot.
<Rus1> Is it pretty much required to have inet connectivity while installing (k)ubuntu?
<crimsun> elfshadow14: could you describe your problem more fully? It's difficult to understand as you state it.
<Rus1> I tried without and a lot of things seemed messed up.
<crimsun> Rus1: not at all.
<Rus1> For instance, I tried to sudo apt-get install firefox after plugging in, and it couldn't. I checked my sources.list, and all repositories were disabled because they couldn't be verified or something, but even after enabling all of them it didn't work.
<elfshadow14> Well when I update my my kubuntu it works but then when I reboot it jaust shows the kubuntu logo and dosn't start.
<elfshadow14> opps I spelled bad
<Rus1> It told me something about some required packages not being installable.
<Rus1> I'm thinking about trying the install again now that I have internet connectivity - do you think that would get me anywhere or would it be a waste of time?
<Ace2005> yay the forums are back online
<coljstout> Can I install kubuntu without booting into the LiveCD? Is there a startup string? Like linux26 in debian?
<Hawkwind> Rus1: It will timeout at the end when trying to check the sites for packages.  Once you finish the install you can install the things you want/need from that point
<Dahgol> hi. when kde is starting up, i get the kmenu icon bouncing in the mouse pointer. can i disable that image to bounce at my system startup?
<B4ckB0ne> hi
<Rus1> Hawkwind: I understand that that would happen, but it seems to have messed up more than that since I couldn't install firefox.
<Rus1> Also, is it possible to add/remove repositories from within Adept, or do I have to manually edit my sources.list?
<Hawkwind> Rus1: Adept -> Click on Manage Repositories
<the_hammer> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Rus1> Hawkwind: I have no such menu item.
<Hawkwind> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Rus1> ahh, I see.
<Rus1> If I run Adept Manager from the system menu it's there
<Hawkwind> Rus1: I don't use Adept or any other GUI to do install/remove of apps or anything
<B4ckB0ne> I got a simple question: How to install a driver from the c++ source files... got the driver ... just nead a tutorial on how to install from c++ files ... i prefer german .. english is ok too
<intelikey> who can tell me why k3b and xcdroast can't find scd0 ?
<Rus1> I understand that I can use apt-get and add repositories to sources.list, but I just thought it was supposed to be possible.
<coachJ> R the repos back up?
<intelikey> ping us.ubuntu.com
<coachJ> pinging
<intelikey> i guess not then...
<intelikey> who can tell me why k3b and xcdroast can't find scd0 ?
<coachJ> unknown host
<intelikey> Starting to scan for devices...
<intelikey> Scan finished.
<crimsun> coachJ: us.archive.ubuntu.com is having problems; please use archive.ubuntu.com for the moment
<B4ckB0ne> I got a simple question: How to install a driver from the c++ source files... got the driver ... just nead a tutorial on how to install from c++ files ... i prefer german .. english is ok too
<coachJ> k
<jim__> anyone know how to play .flv files in linux i cannot find an answer
<intelikey> there should be two devices found there.
<Rus1> jim_: vlc will play them I think.
<jim__> I tried vlc and it did not work
<crimsun> intelikey: so a scsi device? What does ``cdrecord -scanbus'' reveal?
<Rus1> Okay, then I don't know.
<B4ckB0ne> did u install the windows codecs?
<jim__> no i did not install the windwows codecs should i
<B4ckB0ne> could help
<jim__> heres a dumb newbie question: how do i install the windows codecs in linux
<B4ckB0ne> what is .flv ?
<B4ckB0ne> which codec?
<B4ckB0ne> google ... gather some more information
<Rus1> It's a flash video I think
<Rus1> used by youtube
<jim__> right its flash
<intelikey> crimsun lots of Error trying to open /dev/sg0 exclusively (Permission denied)... retrying in 1 second.  <---
<B4ckB0ne> so did you install shockwave
<Rus1> I have successfully used vlc to play them under windows.
<B4ckB0ne> try opening it with a browser
<intelikey> why is it hitting sg0 ???
<jim__> will try the browser
<OOD> B4clBone: there is no shockwave for linux
<B4ckB0ne> ok
<Philip5> B4ckB0ne: only via crossoffice but it's not free
<B4ckB0ne> do you have an answer on how to play these files?
<jim__> won't work in a browser or totem
<B4ckB0ne> I got a simple question: How to install a driver from the c++ source files... got the driver ... just nead a tutorial on how to install from c++ files ... i prefer german .. english is ok too
<the_hammer> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<intelikey> crimsun thanks.   but why is it looking for  sg rather than scd ?    and yea setting perms on /dev/sg* fixed it.
<crimsun> intelikey: cdrecord uses the sg devices (as it should) for scsi devices
<intelikey> so sg0 adn scd0 are =
<intelikey> ?
<crimsun> intelikey: sg0 is the 'raw' device that would be used for communication (I guess Douglas designed it that way)
<slow-motion> re
<SystematicDub> hey all I've got a weird problem
<intelikey> crimsun k   thanks again.
<ironfroggy> is mount -a given before any network connections are established?
<SystematicDub> Ok first off I'm on Dapper's Live CD and I start up a radio stream and no sound comes out.  I tried playing some local stuff on the cd and it played perfectly.  So why will streams connect and buffer and say there playing but not?
<ironfroggy> what kind of streams are they?
<SystematicDub> internet streams like SomaFM and Radio Paradise....I listen to em all the time on windoze *hiss
<ironfroggy> what formats? playing with what software?
<ironfroggy> for example, are they flash sites, a'la pandora.com?
<SystematicDub> ahh should be in mp3.....maybe that's it....and it's off of Amarok.  It's just a link that is opened up in Amarok and it plays a live radio stream
<ironfroggy> maybe the mp3 codec isnt included and it just silently fails to process it.
<mamatoshi> hi all
<SystematicDub> I once tried to config amarok to play mp3 codecs(restricted format I know) and it just didn't work.  Could running off of a liveCD have anything to do with it?
<nixbox> hey guys
<mamatoshi> SytematicDub :: I think the live cd only support ogg..
<nixbox> i just installed KUbuntu yesterday
<nixbox> i want to know how can i install applications like Asterisk?
<mamatoshi> nixbox :: use adept for package manager
<b_> how to i install nepenthes threw a tar.gz package
<nixbox> mamatoshi, I couldn't find it in adept
<b_> i have the file on desktop, how to i  make it run
<sola6662> who uses Evolution Mail?
<b_> i usually use adept but in this case adept is not working for me so i have to use the tar.gz package
<nixbox> sola6662: used to use it :P
<mamatoshi> nixbox :: maybe you have to enable your universe and multiverse repositories
<sola6662> im tryin to setup my yahoo, MSN mail accounts
<nixbox> mamatoshi: ok
<sola6662> nixbox can u help me?
<nixbox> sola6662: i dont know if I can, I had used it on ubuntu for a little period of time, whats the problem?
<SystematicDub> mamatoshi: Well that stinks....My harddrive won't partition correctly...so I can't install Kubuntu...I can only use the Live session
<sola6662> i dont know what Server Yahoo or msn uses
<b_> how do i install tar.gz packages?
<nixbox> sola6662: you mean the POP/IMAP servers?
<sola6662> yeah
<ironfroggy> ok people are talking again, so ill ask again. when mount -a is invoked at boot time, is that before or after the network is established?
<sola6662> what do i use for Yahoo and what MSN uses
<mamatoshi> SytematicDub :: sorry to hear that
<crimsun> has anyone done a 'mozilla-thunderbird->kmail' transition?
<crimsun> specifically moz-tbird 1.5x->kmail 1.9x
<sola6662> nixbox how i set up pop?
<nixbox> sola6662: you have subscirbed to their service? Because POP ain't free for Yahoo and MSN
<sola6662> poop
<SystematicDub> hey real quick but something just happened and my mouse can't click....it's like everything half froze.  How do you kill a program again?
<sola6662> so i cant do anything
<nixbox> sola6662: why don't you use gmail instead?
<sola6662> i have Gmail
<sola6662> my Yahoo is for other uses u know
<nixbox> sola6662: well Gmail offers free IMAP service
<sola6662> brb
<nixbox> sola6662: ok
<sola6662> ok WTF
<sola6662> i cant open login screen thing
<sola6662> omfg i cant run gdmsetup
<raziel_> hi, my pal said I should ask here for codecs, something about a wiki
<sola6662> yo i need help i upgraded to 6.06LTS and i cant open gdmsetup
<aliasfred> yo bouyou tralala
<gatekeeper> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gatekeeper> raziel_: ^^^
<raziel_> thnx
<gatekeeper> yw :-)
<b_> can someone help me with nepenthes
<mariux> i am trying to boot my kubuntu using lilo, kubuntu is installed on /dev/sda3, but when i try to boot it using "image = /mnt/ubuntu/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-386 \nroot = /dev/sda3" i get a kernel panic saying it cant find sda3
<ironfroggy> anyone here use autofs?
<ironfroggy> i cant figure out how to configure things. that there are two configuration files for the same thing confuses me.
<Lord_Athur> hi all, when will be reased the next kubuntu version?
<b_> hello
<mamatoshi> Lord_Athur :: October
<LeeJunFan> mariux: sounds like you need an initrd image in lilo so you have scsi drivers.
<Lord_Athur> thanks
<mariux> initrd = initrd.img-2.6.15-23-386
<mariux> looks good?
<ironfroggy> has anyone here configured autofs? im having some trouble understanding the configure files.
<mariux> and its usb2, not scsi :)
<ironfroggy> particularly that there are more than one of them,
<mariux> but i guess it goes as scsi in the kernel
<mariux> with /path/ :)
<mariux> thanks, ill give it a try
<bastiq> I don't get a phpmyadmin folder in my /var/ww folder when i install phpmyadmin... Anyone know why?
<h3sp4wn> bastiq: you need to symlink it from there to /usr/share/phpmyadmin or wherever it gets installed (find out with dpkg -L phpmyadmin)
<bastiq> :)
<bastiq> How do i symlink?
<LeeJunFan> bastiq: ln -s
<LeeJunFan> bastiq: man ln
<bastiq> ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin /var/www
<bastiq> ?
<procyon> hello i am having a problem where old (beta?) koffice packages are breaking my dpkg and not allowing me to update them
<LeeJunFan> bastiq: that should do it.
<the_hammer> ok anyone here rna an eggdrog?
<the_hammer> ran*
<bastiq> It believes that i want to save the file when i open the folder in my browser
<LeeJunFan> bastiq: you need to install the php mod for apache
<bastiq> Ok, done. And how do i restart the server?
<LeeJunFan> bastiq: libapache2-mod-php[4,5] 
<LeeJunFan> bastiq: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<LeeJunFan> bastiq: or apache2ctl restart
<bastiq> No go... what's a PHTML file by the way?
<Raven301> The PHTML Encoder allows encoding PHP scripts before distributing them
<bastiq> ahh... that's the file it want's to save.
<kbrooks> Raven301: link to this phtml encoder
<bastiq> still not working :/
<LeeJunFan> bastiq: bah, you don't need php my admin anyway :p just use mysql_client.
<bastiq> you mean... like... ... ... DO EVERYTHING MYSELF?! :P
<bastiq> then i'd have to learn sql questions too
<LeeJunFan> bastiq: personally I find using mysql_client easier, once you've learned it.
<bastiq> yup... once i've learned it :P
<bastiq> i'll just reinstall everything again and hope it works... :P
<||Trayer||> Can anyone help me? I want to make a desktop icon for firefox, as currently in order to launch it I type "sudo sh /opt/firefox/firefox".
<Tommy2k4> "***** Matrox 8MB PCI Graphics Card ***** " would that be better than my integrated i810
<LeeJunFan> bastiq: then you don't learn why it didn't :) perhaps the php mod isn't enabled?
<draik> the repo's back up???
<bastiq> how do i enable it?
<draik> Everything back to normal again?
<gnomefreak> draik: most are yes
#kubuntu 2007-07-16
<nagyv> skollie: could you please check this paste? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30049/
<Biovore> that looks like its trying to tunnel over ssh...
<skollie> nagyv: checking..
<nassim> hi
<nassim> ya qqn ?
<skollie> nagyv: are the ports open?
<nagyv> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nassim> no no
<nassim> it's ok
<nagyv> there is  a router, and my brother forwarded them to his own computer
<nassim> where r u from nagyv ?
<nagyv> I don't know if the connecion refused comes from the router or the server
<skollie> nagyv: is ssh running?
<zarba> hey!
<vzduch> nagyv: you're good, I wouldn't have recognized that as French ;)
<zarba> how R U
<zarba> ?
<nassim> fine thnx
<nassim> and u zabra ?
<zarba> fine thx
<nassim> zarba *
<zarba> @nassim what?
<nassim> where r u    from ?
<zarba> france
<zarba> and U
<zarba> ?
<nassim> i'm from algeria
<zarba> okay
<nassim> new in linux :p
<skollie> !offtopic | nassim
<ubotu> nassim: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<skollie> !offtopic | zarba
<ubotu> zarba: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<nagyv> vzduch: I was living there for an year, and I know that they think it's fancy, am I right nassim? :)
<nassim> we can't talk on this chanel right ?
<skollie> nassim: you can if it's related to ubuntu support
<nassim> ok i have a question then he he he
<nick86> ciao a tutti!!!
<skollie> go ahead nassim
<nassim> my microphone don't record any voice
<nassim> i can hear myself but nothing on skype
<vzduch> nassim: make sure it's not muted (KMix/alsamixer)
<nick86> qualche ita???
<nassim> no it's not
<nagyv> skollie: ssh is running
<vzduch> !it | nick86
<ubotu> nick86: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<nick86> ok grazie 1000
<vzduch> nassim: in my experience there is a switch in KMix that says 'Mix', you need to activate it to be able to send anything
<nassim> and in skype option there: it asks me to choose the input device " i have many choices," i tried them all but noone seem to work fine
<skollie> nagyv: you are also using ports 5599 and 5900. Are they open and being forwarded?
<nagyv> skollie: I tried ssh directly, connection is refused
<skollie> nagyv: what OS is your brother running?
<nassim> ok i'll see
<jabba> hello
<jabba> i just switched from dbian to kubuntu
<jabba> *debian
<vzduch> jabba the *buntu-hutt :D
<nagyv> ubuntu dapper drake
<jabba> in debian i had my own self-baked kernel, but now it'd try to stick to a delivered kernel
<nagyv> skollie: ^^^
<jabba> problem is, that my dm-crypt partition is now missing sth.
<skollie> nagyv: does he have a firewall sitting behind the router i.e. on his machine and is it allowing ssh connections?
<nagyv> skollie: he just installed ubuntu
<nagyv> skollie: no firewall, but I think he has problems with setting up the router correctly :(
<skollie> nagyv: the ssh 'connection refused' error usually means the server is not running or the port is not accessible
<nagyv> skollie: I know, I would like to find out where is this problem coming from, is it from the router or the server?
<jabba> ok, forget it
<jabba> cryptsetup works
<jabba> :)
<jabba> must have mistyped my password
<skollie> nagyv: could be either - if the port is being correctly forwarded, most likely the server
<nagyv> should he able to ssh to himself? to check if it's running
<skollie> nagyv: yes - ssh localhost
<skollie> nagyv: but even if he can connect to ssh locally, does not mean it will accept remote connections
<nagyv> skollie: yes, I know this. and it can not be checked from his own computer?
<skollie> nagyv: yes - the 'ssh localhost' command
<nagyv> :)
<gan|y|med> hi
* miles returns to his computer
<waylandbill> nagyv: you can check locally with local host. If it's not accepting remote connections, you can run sshd from a command line manually with -d (or more -d's for more info) and at some debug level it will tell why a remote connection was not allowed assuming the server can be accessed.
<luca> hi everyone
<luca> does anyone here have a Dell laptop with HDA intel board?
<evilmm> is there a reason i cant scan a mov file in mplayer?
<miles> evilmm - there is no codec for quicktime on linux
<skollie> nagyv: are you relaying to your brother? Would it not be easier if he joins the channel?
<evilmm> well, it runs
<nagyv> skollie: hmm, not a bad idea!
<evilmm> i just cant scan /ff/rew
<miles> wait, .mov = quicktime format right?
<evilmm> yes
<miles> word...i always thought that didnt work on linux
<BluesKaj> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gan|y|med>  i got a problem with video playback and beryl/xgl (fglrx drivers). in normal mode (without xgl) video playback takes around 30% cpu usage. with xgl it is ca 70%. the kaffeine gui is flickering and resizing (in general) is very slow
<gan|y|med> any ideas why?
<Biovore> gan|y|med: sounds like you have an ATI card :-P
<vzduch> gan|y|med: perhaps because Beryl in itself is very processor-time-consuming? o0
<Biovore> ATI's drivers do not support X-Render.. so the video has to be software rendered.... it sucks..
<gan|y|med> vzduch: this only happens when resizing or watching movies. otherwise xgl is surprisingly modest
<BluesKaj> miles, http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Programming/Libraries/Quicktime-for-Linux-257.shtml
<gan|y|med> Biovore: yes, that's what i said. time that the amd collaboration finally pays off (if ever)
<evilmm> im just wodering why i cant scan
<gan|y|med> ok, i am not getting any input in ubuntu-effects, and my googling hasn't been that successful, yet. so has anybody got any ideas/related problems?
<miles> wow, i always wondered why they wouldnt release the codecs for linux
<gan|y|med> can it be that it is simply a bad time (clockwise) for asking in the channel?
<chaotic> hey whats the most popular app for newsgroups in linux
<login_> hello , do you know where the kernel irc char is?
<BluesKaj> well, gan|y|med , running beryl in X and video simultaneously really taxes some ATI cards and the corresponding cpu dump ...I'm not surprised
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> chaotic: I use Kontact with KNode installed. SeaMonkey Suite and Thunderbird are also good choices.
<vzduch> chaotic: nn, tin, slrn, Pan, KNode (and more).. choose one ;)
<chaotic> i use it to download does it use  nzbs
<gan|y|med> BluesKaj: any idea, why?
<BluesKaj> not enuff cache on the graphics card for one and the linux drivers aren't exactly super efficient
<login_>  I have been compiling kernel 2.6.22 and have run across a dilemna. My compiled kernel weighs in at about 400-500 mb while the ubuntu kernel weighs about 100-200 mb. How did you guys get the kernel to be so thin?While i was uncompressing the kernel i saw it uncompress folders such as sparc so is it possible that my kernel installed all architectures? if so , how can i make it only use 1386?
<SlimeyPete> 100-200mb????
<SlimeyPete> try 6 to 7 megabytes
<miles> uh
<gan|y|med> BluesKaj: ok, the efficiency of those drivers is out of question. or better, their non-efficiency. but not enough cache?
<BluesKaj> gan|y|med,  a lot of ati owners grieve over the poor linux support so they buy nvidia or intel cards graphics cards for their linux boxes
<gan|y|med> i know that. but i am using a notebook, so switching is not an option
<gan|y|med> it only appears in fullscreen. window mode is fine
<waylandbill> more stuff compiled into the kernel means a bigger footprint for one thing. Everything and the kitchen sink doesn't need to be installed into it. :-)
<login_> could you suggest what i should uninstall? to closely match ubuntus kernel?
<waylandbill> I don't do anything amazing on my laptop with a ati 200m, so it doesn't bother me. The desktop has an nvidia 7900 though. What a difference.
<underdog5004> does tar automatically follow symlinks?
<Biovore> I think it does..
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> waylandbill: I have that same card.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> The ati one
<waylandbill> login_: you could examine the source of the kernel package. Should give you an idea of its configuration.
<miles> yea i got a 7900 gt, it runs beryl pretty smooth
<waylandbill> WhtWolfTeraDyne: the 200m isn't that great. The 7900 is rather fast for a card under 200 dollars (when I purchased it)
<Sanne> login_: your ubuntu kernel should have a file /boot/config-$(uname -r) where you can check what's enabled.
<waylandbill> beryl runs on the 200m, but it's rather choppy at best with a painful installation.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> waylandbill: Kinda hard to install a new card into an eMachines m2352 laptop, though. ;)
<TooEarly> i just bought an Acer 19inch Widescreen Monitor and I have an ATI 9200 graphics card with the radeon drivers. When I plugged it in (dvi port) it flickered every little movement i made. what could be the problem?
<waylandbill> WhtWolfTeraDyne: yeah same with my compaq laptop. You get what you get. :-)
<Biovore> TooEarly: sounds like an electrical problem..
<TooEarly> Biovore: i changed the driver to the vesa driver, and it works fine. except i can't get the resolution over 1280x800
<chaotic> how do i run pl files
<Biovore> perl <filename.pl>
<waylandbill> chaotic: perl
<chaotic> ah
<Biovore> there text files..
<waylandbill> it should have the magic number shabang and the path to perl as the first line of the file when viewed in a text editor, then you can just execute it in a shell and it will run it with perl.
<waylandbill> #!/usr/bin/perl is usually specified.
<TooEarly> Biovore: any other advice?
<trakinas> hey guys!
<trakinas> how do I download a package not from feisty faw?
<TooEarly> sudo aptitude install
<Biovore> trakinas: is it a deb?
<chaotic> what are the perl libs called
<trakinas> Biovore: oficial one. linux-headers
<Biovore> perl modules?
<Biovore> trakinas: linux-headers is in the ubuntu repos..
<waylandbill> chaotic: if you are curious about how a shell interprets script files, check this out: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shebang_%28Unix%29
<miles> if you guys dont like windows, i reccomend linux as an alternative
<trakinas> Biovore: hence the question
<Biovore> trakinas: sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<trakinas> Biovore: i need 2.6.17
<trakinas> which isnt on feisty repos.
<Biovore> running dapper?
<trakinas> Biovore: no. feisty faw.
<Biovore> the linux-headers for a target kernel..
<trakinas> i need it so my dvd drive will work.
<Biovore> if you need headers for 2.6.17 you have to run 2.6.17
<CS5> Can someone please help me mount my NTFS volume
<Biovore> !libdvdread
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libdvdread - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trakinas> Biovore: i know.
<trakinas> Biovore: no.
<miles> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<trakinas> Biovore: DVD DATA
<miles> !bill gates
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bill gates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<miles> !folder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about folder - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Biovore> well, basicly.. you can't..  not with out a hell of alot of work..
<Biovore> trakinas: Is it a one of those packet written DVD's your tring to read..
<trakinas> Biovore: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/118276
<Biovore> is it a movie DVD?
<Biovore> Buffer I/O error on device sr0 <-- generaly means the media is toast..
<Biovore> unless its a movie DVD.. then its just encrypted
<trakinas> Biovore: it is not
<trakinas> belive me
<Biovore> then you disk has an error in it..
<trakinas> ANY media DOES NOT WORK on UBUNTU. but DOES WORK on gentoo
<trakinas> Biovore: it does not.
<trakinas> Biovore: i can acess the disk on gentoo
<trakinas> no problem
<trakinas> ANY DISK
<Biovore> well its not a standard DVD FS..  must be some packet written format..
<trakinas> but i cant on ubuntu. never could. which makes my dvd drive useless.
<Biovore> I have no problems with DVD on linux/window/solaris/BSD
<trakinas> Biovore: how can you explain it working on gentoo with kernel 2.6.17 and not on ubuntu with a newer kernel?
<Biovore> disto shouldn't mater..
<trakinas> Biovore: I knoe!
<trakinas> *know
<Biovore> 2.6.17 on gentoo has all the same stuff in 2.6.20
<trakinas> soooooo
<Biovore> the difference might be in what modules are loaded
<trakinas> how cant it not work?
<trakinas> see... my cd-rom drive works quite well.
<trakinas> but not my dvd drive.
<trakinas> on ubuntu i mean.
<Biovore> gento might load a module for packet written CD's that on you ubuntu setup you assume ISO9660
<trakinas> on gentoo, both works
<chaotic> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30057/
<chaotic> i ge that error what should i do
<trakinas> Biovore: how can i fix that, then?
<Biovore> trakinas: I can tell you if you can tell me what FS format is being used on the DVD
<chaotic> it    doesnt recognize perl
<trakinas> Biovore: on the disk/
<Biovore> chaotic: you need to install the perl modules..
<trakinas> how can I check that?
<Biovore> trakinas: like CD are ISO9660
<chaotic> what  are they called
<Biovore> if you still have gentoo.. have it mount the disk and they type mount to see what it mounted it as.
<trakinas> Biovore: /dev/scd0 on /media/Disco de dados do GnomeBaker type iso9660
<trakinas> Biovore: it does mount the media. but ubuntu CANT access it,
<trakinas> Biovore: any operation results on a I/O error.
<Biovore> pop open a shell..
<trakinas> coping or opening the file
<trakinas> Biovore: that's the result for mount.
<Biovore> trakinas: you try mounting using the command line?
<trakinas> Biovore: yes.
<trakinas> but even if KDE auto-mounts it i get the same i/o error
<Biovore> cdrom a scsi cdrom it looks
<trakinas> Biovore: what? that is my dvd-drive.
<trakinas> and i isnt scsi.
<Biovore> scd0 is scsi
<trakinas> i dont know why the heck it is scsi in ubuntu
<Biovore> this in a laptop?
<trakinas> no
<Biovore> so a desktop cdrom then?
<trakinas> Biovore: desktop DVD-ROM
<Biovore> IDE parallel cable interface..
<trakinas> yes
<waylandbill> chaotic: look at the script and find the uses keyword. Running a perl script, you should really know perl first... otherwise how do you know what it is going to do to your system?
<Biovore> hmm
<Biovore> try a dmesg | grep cdrom
<trakinas> Biovore: nothing
<Biovore> or scroll though dmesg looking for where you cdrom should be..  /dev/hdb /dev/hdc or something like that..
<trakinas> Biovore: every device here is mounted as sc*
<waylandbill> chaotic:  I could write a script to delete all your files starting with the letter W from your home directory. You can assume everything is safe just because the author claims it is.
<waylandbill> s/can/can't/
<salomon_> hi
<Biovore> trakinas: try mounted it as the UDF filesystem.
<login_> ?
<Biovore> mount /dev/scd0 -t UDF /media/cdrom  <or something like that>
<chaotic> i know i got it from softpedia  its a newsreader program
<trakinas> Biovore: [   18.977600]  scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            PIONEER  DVD-RW  DVR-112D 1.09 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
<chaotic> softpedia is trustworthy
<darkkish> hey guys
<Biovore> trakinas: might have something to do with the ide-scsi for cdrom burning.
<zarba> hey darkkish
<darkkish> um, i know this isn't the right channel at all
<zarba> R U jew?
<darkkish> but nobody is in the others, my mouse/keyboard isn't working in dsl
<darkkish> on livecd
<trakinas> Biovore: what you mean?
<Biovore> to make cdrom burning work, the emulated cdroms as scsi
<zarba> are some jews here
<zarba> ?
<Schuenemann> why you want to know if there are jews here?
<erov> what does it matter
<Dragnslcr> zarba- no, we banned them all
<Darkrift> erm
<Biovore> darkkish: no clue.. probably something to do with your keyboard controller..  some of them are goofy..
<Darkrift> and i get yelled at for saying a** in here
<darkkish> Biovore it works fine until after the bootscreen
<zarba> @Dragnslcr : good so i'll stay here!
<darkkish> atleast the keyboard does, i have no way of testing the mouse after the bootscreen
<Biovore> yup.. sounds about right..
<trakinas> why ubuntu uses scsi emularion?
<Darkrift> zarba, we would rather you leave
<Biovore> everyone uses it.. redhat/suse/gentoo/debian/ubuntu (otheres)
<zarba> why?
<Biovore> bbl
<zarba> i'm a good aryan!
<Schuenemann> bah
<zarba> and U?
<Schuenemann> you're a moron
<trakinas> Biovore: so why it does not works on ubuntu?
<erov> what a joke
<Darkrift> because you have low intelligence
<Schuenemann> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<trakinas> that's driving me insane.
<nalioth> let us be civil, please
<Dragnslcr> I feel so guilty, but it's kinda fun feeding really bad trolls
<Darkrift> lol
<Dragnslcr> Aww, darn
<erov> dang gone :)
<nalioth> aww, he left
<Darkrift> pathetic sack of <censored>
<Dragnslcr> Cut him a little slack. Maybe he was just really, really drunk
<Darkrift> nah
<erov> they told mel gibson it didnt matter ;)
<Darkrift> maybe he was really really stupid
<ShockValue> man, klibido /almost/ does what i want.. there's some really annoying things though...
<Dragnslcr> That is a pretty unfortunate name, isn't it
<ShockValue> like, i resize a column, but if you minimize and then maximize, it resets the column width
<ShockValue> well, it probably appropriate in about 75% of the case >:)
<Schuenemann> is there a tool or tutorial for configuring GRUB interface? Like using a GUI
<draik> Hello all
<BluesKaj> Schuenemann, why not DL and burn SupergrubDisk..it's a bootqable live cd that does restoration for windows and linux bootloaders
<darkkish> how do i make a dir in mount?
<Schuenemann> hmm... actually I'd like to change the boot window
<darkkish> in /mnt*
<Schuenemann> darkkish, you have to be root
<Schuenemann> I mean, use sudo
<darkkish> oh of course
<darkkish> how do i mount a file to my new directory?
<darkkish> lol sorry, i've been away from linux for too long
<darkkish> i tried mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/disk1
<ardchoille> I'm surprised. There is a nice list of 3d games here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_free_first-person_shooters
<ardchoille> And many of them are in the repos
<darkkish> Schuenemann can you help?
<Sanne> darkkish: what's the error?
<darkkish> i forgot how to mount files
<darkkish> and DSL has no man
<darkkish> i tried sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/disk1
<darkkish> i already have /mnt/disk1 created.
<darkkish> i just need to mount sda1 or some dev, i am not honestly sure which dev i want mounted
<darkkish> i want it to be readonly
<Sanne> what happens when you do: darkkish: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/disk1
<trakinas> Biovore: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30058/ --> modules output
<Sanne> darkkish: here's a mount manpage: http://linux.die.net/man/8/mount
<dbarcena> hey, all, where is gnome ubuntu's support channel?
<Sanne> dbarcena: #ubuntu
<darkkish> couldn't someone just basically tell me how to mount something?
<dbarcena> thanks
<persen_> !subversion
<ubotu> subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<Sanne> darkkish: your command should be correct, and also check the link I pisted to the online man page
<Sanne> haha s/pisted/posted
<vzduch> pisted.. ll
<trakinas> darkkish: it depends on.
<trakinas> darkkish: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/mounting.html
<trakinas> have fun
<darkkish> how do i tell what the name of the device is i'm trying to mount?
<darkkish> i'm in live cd and i'm trying to mount my regular scsi harddrive
<vzduch> darkkish: what filesystem?
<darkkish> ntfs
<vzduch> darkkish: mount -o defaults,ro -t ntfs /dev/sda /mnt/disk1
<darkkish> vzduch I'm not sure /dev/sda is the device i want
<vzduch> darkkish: make it /dev/sda1
<vzduch> otherwise try sdb or so
<darkkish> o_O okay
<vzduch> but if it's your Winblows partition it should be sda1
<wolferine> is there alot of issues with installing KDE on a Ubuntu system?
<darkkish> vzduch when i type that it just lists the help menu
<trakinas> wolferine: no.
<darkkish> the very limeted one
<vzduch> darkkish: what did you type?
<darkkish> exactally what you told me to
<darkkish> oh wait
<darkkish> i forgot the space between ro and -t
<darkkish> sorry
<darkkish> it says
<ubuntu> can somebody tell me what type of wireless card I have, I am just trying to find the windows inf files for it .. and i cant figure it out
<wolferine> sorry, let me rephrase, is there uses while using KDE, when installed on a ubuntu box?
<darkkish> mount: /dev/sda1 is not a valid block device
<wolferine> s/uses/issues/
<darkkish> i have a confession, I'm using Damn Small Linux right now
<darkkish> but nobody in DSL is alive.
<darkkish> and, it's mostly debian based..
<darkkish> but i'm getting alot of damn small annoying errors.
<Sanne> darkkish: you could list your partitions with: sudo fdisk -l
<duanarchy> msg nickserv identify misfit69
<duanarchy> oh shit
<duanarchy> LOL
<wolferine> nice
<vzduch> hrhr
<darkkish> Sanne nothing came up at all
<duanarchy> :-P
<wolferine> NEVER register when a channel is open
<Sanne> darkkish: must be different in DSL then
<vzduch> should I be mean? :D
<trakinas> vzduch: heck yes! >=] 
<vzduch> hrhr
<vzduch> wb duanarchy
<Sanne> darkkish: did you use sudo (or the DSL equivalent)? If I just use it without, it also comes up with nothing.
<vzduch> remember: after such accidents change your NickServ pwd IMMEDIATELY
<poopfaceme> vzduch: i don't really care ;-) lol
<nagyv> hello! I am helping my brother remotely with in his first Linux experience, and just realised that he installed edgy and I gave him a feisty sources.list file. I already started apt-get upgrade unfortunately. What could be the safest next step if I would like to avoid reinstalling?
<persen_> "No apache MPM package installed" i get this message when i try to restart apache2
<persen_> should i install all apache2-mpm packages? Its five and two of them states "transitional"
<BluesKaj> nagyv, if he opens adept update , the update to edgy wizard may popup and he can run it to update to feisty with it ..I'm not totally sure that the wizard will actiuvate since his sources list already has the feisty repos
<BluesKaj> !update | nagyv
<ubotu> nagyv: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<chaotic> what command do i use to delete something thru sudo
<chaotic> need  rights
<trakinas> chaotic: sudo rm
<trakinas> and the rest of your parameters
<BluesKaj> nagyv, he can always edit the sources list and change the "fesity" enties to edgy and then run the update in adept after doing the all important "sudo apt-get update" after he's finished editing and saving the sources list
<chaotic> what about to move a folder for one place to another
<chaotic> basically i need access to .wine folder
<chaotic> to add maps to anarchy online
<darkkish> so
<darkkish> if i started linux with the peram noacpi
<darkkish> would that cause problems mounting harddrives and such, if it was livecd
<persen_> is there a way i can list all deamons handling network traffic?
<persen_> that listens on a port
<persen_> need to kill a daemon that uses a port, but cant find it.
<trakinas> chaotic: same thing
<trakinas> chaotic: with the command mv, insteed
<trakinas> for example,
<trakinas> sudo mv -rf /home/chaotic/.wine/path/to/anarchy /path/you/desire
<Sanne> persen_: I think you can list those with netstat, I can't remember the correct options though. man netstat should tell you.
<Matic`Makovec> Hey there. I was woundering where does Kopete save files you transfer?
<trakinas> Matic`Makovec: whatever you say it yo.
<trakinas> *to
<Sanne> persen_: 'netstat -l' gives interesting info
<Matic`Makovec> trakinas, what if I didn't say anything :X
<Matic`Makovec> It has to have a default place, doesn't it?
<trakinas> Matic`Makovec: it saved in the folder where it indicated when you were receiving the file.
<trakinas> probably, your home folder
<Matic`Makovec> I wish I'd remember that :)
<Matic`Makovec> Thanks!
<persen_> Sanne, Yep, but it doesnt say what daemon/program handles what port
<Sanne> persen_: that's all I remember, for more info you would need to consult teh manpage, sorry.
<persen_> anyways, trying to get subversion up, tried all night (3-4 hours) with no luck.
<persen_>  the bots !subversion recipe isnt doing it
<BluesKaj> persen, what about system services in system settings/advanced ..it doesn't show the port but will show whether not a daemon is running.
<BluesKaj> whether or not
<Darkrift> who here is good with the bcm43xx?
<chaotic> is there anyway to overwrite folders
<chaotic> in .wine
<chaotic> folders
<persen_> BluesKaj,  where do i find "system settings" ? in kcontrol
<khaije1> i need something to make quick'n'dirty technical instruction/documentation in the style of a flowchart
<khaije1> whats the "best" app for this?
<BluesKaj> in the k-menu, persen
<Sanne> persen_: in kcontrol it's in System Adminitration->System Services
<persen_> found it
<Sanne> :)
<chaotic> this is basically what i need to do delete .wine/program files/funcom/ anarchy online/cd_image/gui/default and move from desktop cd_image to  .wine/c_drive/progam files/funcom/anarchy online
<chaotic> how would i do that
<BluesKaj> persen in kcontrol it's in system administration
<persen_> hm, trying to start apache2 and get: Syntax error on line 56 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/dav_svn.conf:
<persen_> Unknown DAV provider: syn
<persen_> What is "syn" here? Subversion?
<chaotic> can someone help pls
<frost0> How Do I Install Flash And Java For Konqueror?
<persen_> Flash worked like a charm for me (non amd 64)
<K-Ryan> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<K-Ryan> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<frost0> persen_, flash?
<frost0> persen_. how?
<trakinas> chaotic: first, remove the dir. you want to with "sudo rm -rf /the/path/ " (withou the quotes)
<persen_> frost0, just pointing my konquerer to a page that uses flash makes the install routine popup.
<trakinas> then, mv -rf /the/file/you/want/to/ /the/destiny/
<trakinas> with sudo in front of mv if you need it
<TooEarly> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3025697#post3025697 -- can anyone help me this problem
<frost0> persen_. what are you on (edgy, dapper, feisty)?
<Sanne> chaotic: be very careful you don't mistype! rm doesn't ask if you're sure.
<persen_> feisty
<BluesKaj> frost0, use adept to install the flashplayer-non free and flashplugin-nonfree
<chaotic> so id do sudo rm -rf /home/chaotic/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Funcom/Anarchy Online/cd_image/gui/Default
<persen_> just rm your whole mmorpg games while at it, just consumes time.
<erov> hehe
<Sanne> chaotic: there's a space in that path. I guess you need to enclose the path with quotes. and usually you won't need sudo for folders in you rhome dir.
<BluesKaj> doesn't konq come with java already installed ?
<frost0> BluesKaj, even in dapper?
<BluesKaj> dunno about dapper frost0
<BluesKaj> frost0, in feisty in konq/tools/HTML settings/java&javascript options are listed
<trakinas> chaotic: yes
<trakinas> chaotic: if it complains, "home/chaotic/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Funcom/Anarchy Online/cd_image/gui/Default"
<BluesKaj> frost0, in konq and most other browsers typing ' about:plugins ' in the addressbar will list the media codec plugins the browser is setup to use
<frost0> anyone know how to install flash in dapper?
<BluesKaj> wow, you didn't read anything did you frost0
<HackSign> what is the X libraries ??
<trakinas> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<frost0> BluesKaj, sorry, i did about:plugins, didn't have it, tried konsole but it needs firefox to get the plugins off of
<HackSign> when i installed a software
<frost0> BluesKaj, i remember it being much simpler
<frost0> BluesKaj, :)
<trakinas> i have to go
<trakinas> cheers all
<HackSign> the output is :alsamixer
<HackSign> sorry~
<BluesKaj> konq will display it if you type it in the adress bar
<HackSign> how can i download the x lib?
<Fragility> I cant seem to remember the command for editing xorg...need to enable shm for a synaptics
<Fragility> for some rason i generally have a hell of a time getting access to the xorg config
<Fragility> *reason
<BluesKaj> editing or reconfiguring Fragility?
<HackSign> can u tell me the name if i want download it in console with the command of apt-get ?
<Fragility> I just need to turn the shm on to be able to edit the synaptics touchpad setting
<Fragility> I thought it was gedit but command is not found
<HackSign> *.*
<BluesKaj> Fragility, kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf , in the run command box
<Fragility> its a blank file
<Fragility> I have had that problem multiple times, it's really hard for me to access xorg, I dont know why
<frost0> Fragility, X11 not x11 i did that earlier :0
<Fragility> oh
<Fragility> kk
<Fragility> it says "failed to open device" on almost all of them
<Fragility> then opens empty
<BluesKaj> HackSign, xlib11-6
<frost0> Fragility, sudo kwrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<HackSign> tks BluesKaj :)
<frost0> Fragility, copy and paste that
<Darkrift> Fragility,  those "failed to open device" are beacuse some unused devices are in your config, you can ignore those
<Darkrift> those errors arent actually causing any problems, just annoyance
<BluesKaj> er HackSign libX11-6
<Fragility> there are a lot of random things wrong with my computer that i cant figure out which may be why this isnt opening, but kwrite is empty also
<HackSign> ... ok i'll try ~
<BluesKaj> try kdesu kate
<frost0> Fragility, yeah kate.
<frost0> Fragility, beat me
<Darkrift> open the text editor (as root) and then browse and find the file
<frost0> BluesKaj, beat me :)
<TooEarly> anyone know how to get a widescreen to not flicker because of the DDC
<HackSign> BluesKaj
<HackSign> i have installed the pkg already
<Fragility> I finally got it open from one of the commands from earlier and and I dont know why, thank you
<raylu> has anyone used mpd? my music sounds distorted
<BluesKaj> raylu open kmix and bring the input and output slider ctrls down to 70% or so
<raylu> eh...
<BluesKaj> ppl crank them up as if that's gonna give more volume all it does is overload the sound card
<raylu> no gui :P i suppose i have to dcop kmix
<raylu> and i didn't even touch it yet...because i can't :P
<frost0> BluesKaj, uh where is the sources.list file located?
<raylu> wait a sec; i dont even have kde, lol
<raylu> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<raylu> its /etc/apt, i think
<frost0> k thx
<raylu> what is kmix a frontend for?
<BluesKaj> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Darkrift> how do you change the size of icons on your desktop?
<frost0> BluesKaj, thank you
<raylu> in other words, how would i access the mixes if I didn't have kmix?
<raylu> *mixers
<Darkrift> ive seen screenshots with some icons large, and some really small
<BluesKaj> alsa or whatever sound app you want o use in system settings/sound
<raylu> Darkrift, try alt+f2 > kcontrol > search
<Biovore> raylu: aumix is a command line mixer.. or there is alsamixer from the command line..
<BluesKaj> alsamixer in the terminal
<frost0> BluesKaj, What Is The Command To Install Flash From The Backports Via Terminal?
<raylu> thanks, Biovore
<yan_> what is procedural paradigm??
<yan_> anybody..help me...
<raylu> yan_,...why?
<yan_> i just wanna tu know in more details
<yan_> *to
<BluesKaj> dunno frost0 , i used adept for the flashplayer-nonfree and the flashplugin-nonfree
<raylu> how do I chmod a mounted drive? I mounted an ntfs partition with a gid, but the group access is 0
<frost0> BluesKaj, i tried adept but i type flash and nothing pops up :(
<raylu> yan_, procedural = "falling rock," as in not oo
<BluesKaj> you can try sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree && flashplugin-nonfree
<raylu> frost0, sounds like you need to update your repositories
<frost0> raylu, i added backports :(
<BluesKaj> frost0, you need to add the repositories for flash
<BluesKaj> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<BluesKaj> frost0, after adding them did you save the file and then do a sudo apt-get update ?
<frost0> BluesKaj, no :(
<BluesKaj> ahh you must , otherwise the repos will fail to be added
<yan_> %
<Darkrift> im getting errors from X that say "Error - arsmessage"
<Darkrift> "sound server fatal error: Error while initializing the sound driver. device: default cant be opened for playback (Operation not permitted)"
<Darkrift> anyone know what i can do to stop these?
<Darkrift> every time i close one, another pops up
<BluesKaj> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<frost0> BluesKaj, not working, but i found another way...i can download the package manually, and install it to /usr/lib/mozilla...so i created that directory but it says enter valid directory :(
<frost0> BluesKaj, wow that totally makes no sense, must be tired :)
<raylu> uid=value, gid=value and umask=value
<raylu>     Set the file permission on the filesystem. The umask value is given in octal. By default, the files are owned by root and not readable by somebody else.
<raylu> is there no gmask option?
<BluesKaj> frost0, it will create it's own default directory , what is the pkg file extension?
<frost0> frost0, i'm using the link you gave me with an alternate tutorial ...the package is tar.gz
<frost0> frost0, the installer initializes but can not find that directory :(
<BluesKaj> did you do a : tar -xzvf  filemane tar.gz then cd to the foldername and finmd the readme .. the install istructions will be in there...generally it will be a ./configure command at the filefoldername prompt
<dcosson> does anyone know of a way to manually edit, like, the text positions in kicker's clock applet?  when it puts the text on more than 2 lines it is not vertically centred
<frost0> BluesKaj, I installed flashplugin-nonfree now what?
<frost0> BluesKaj, through adept
<BluesKaj> ok good
<BluesKaj> install the flashplayer-nonfree the same way
<adminsd> ola
<frost0> BluesKaj, all there is is flashplugin-nonfree...
<adminsd_> ola
<frost0> BluesKaj, is it possible that it downloaded the player also?
<BluesKaj> yes
<K-Ryan> Where's modules.conf ?
<frost0> BluesKaj, can i restart and check somehow?
<BluesKaj> frost0, do a , sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree in the konsole
<ShockValue> why is that when im not playing some kind of mmorpg, i end up thinking of good character names? :)
<frost0> BluesKaj, did, nothing
<K-Ryan> modules.conf anyone?
<BluesKaj> K-Ryan, etc/modules
<K-Ryan> BluesKaj: Thank you
<Jahooty> anyone have problems with amarok freezing when it starts?
<frost0> BluesKaj, can't find package it says
<ShockValue> no, working ok for me.. Jahooty, sure its not just building your collection?
<BluesKaj> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jahooty> actually no, but it's totally unresponsive
<Jahooty> and my collection is pretty small
<Jahooty> although i did just rip a new cd
<Jahooty> good thought tho, i'll just let it run then
<ShockValue> there should be a couple log files in ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok
<BluesKaj> click on pl, Jahooty
<Jahooty> pl?
<BluesKaj> in the player
<Jahooty> the gui for amarok isn't loading, i get the outline but i'ts not filling in any details
<ShockValue> how's he supposed to click it when its totally unresponsive?
<raylu> so, can anyone help me mount an ntfs drive?
<Jahooty> hmm
<Jahooty> buy it dinner first raylu
<Jahooty> sorry, couldn't resist
<ShockValue> raylu: maybe...
<Jahooty> if amarok is trying to add a zip file to the collection, how would it handle it?
<ShockValue> errr.. you said ntfs.. nm.. thought you meant NFS
<BluesKaj> Jahooty, in the terminal : sudo dpkg --configure -a ...then relogin
<Jahooty> what's that do, btw?
<raylu> =\
<BluesKaj> it releases any pending installs or removals
<raylu> i can't get the owner/group permissions to be what i want it to be
<raylu> setting the group is useless since it has 0 permissions
<ShockValue> just discovered this hellanzb program.. its pretty cool >:)
<raylu> !info hellanzb
<ubotu> hellanzb: Newzbin (nzb) & BinNews (bns) files downloader and post-processor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 159 kB, installed size 720 kB
<raylu> eh?? what does that mean?
<Jahooty> i think i may have fixed it
<Jahooty> we'll see
<Jahooty> thanks for the help
<ShockValue> you feed it NZB's from usenet, and it grabs and proccesses all the files for you automagically
<BluesKaj> don't thank us til works Jahooty :)
<BluesKaj> oops
<juan_> how safe is it to have port 631 open?
<raylu> ...
<raylu> just as safe as any of the other 65534 ports
<raylu> *unsafe
<ShockValue> depends on whats listening on the port....
<BluesKaj> not really , anything under 1064 or so is attackable , but being linux it's a tuff call
<juan_> so, how can i network print safer?
<BluesKaj> behind a router , juan_ ?
<raylu> the safest way is to unplug yourself and sudo shutdown ^^
<ShockValue> juan_: what we're trying to say is that it doesnt matter what port something is on, its just as vulnerable and/or safe as any other port.  what matters is the security of the listening application and your firewall rules, etc
<BluesKaj> if so you're prolly ok
<miles> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<juan_> not really, i have a modem, connected to a port switch
<ShockValue> hmm, yeah.. not so safe unless your modem has some kind of built in firewall.
<jerry> necesiti instar flash adobe
<jerry> pero em es imposible
<ShockValue> ideally you'll want some kind of firewall between the switch and the modem
<BluesKaj> well, not being windows , the under 1064 rule may not apply ...
<juan_> should i configure my iptables?
<miles> !ogg_vorbis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ogg_vorbis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<miles> !ogg vorbis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ogg vorbis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<miles> !ogg-vorbis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ogg-vorbis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke-Ido> !ogg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ShockValue> !miles_spam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about miles_spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<miles> o thanks
<BluesKaj> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<juan_> should i buy a firewall? it's only for my home network
<BluesKaj> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ShockValue> juan_: let me as you this, is your IP and the IP of your printer routable or non-routable?  (does it start with 192?)
<joseph> Can someone tell me how to change the mouse cursors?
<raylu> juan_, iptables should be fine; but chances are, you're worrying too much
<miles> haha i just got mp3s to work
<K-Ryan> It's not that hard
<raylu> joseph, alt+f2 > kcontrol and alt+f1>system settings both have search
<miles> yea juan, unless u got some pr0n, no one is gonna want to hack u
<juan_> starts with 190
<raylu> joseph, if you happen to find a place to download more cursors though, please tell me ^^
<BluesKaj> cool miles ,see linux works :)
<miles> i never said it didnt...unless u got AMD and trying to get flashplayer..
<raylu> BluesKaj, better is: "when linux doesn't wor, you're not fscked."
<miles> or ET
<K-Ryan> It's as simple as installing libxine-extracodecs isn't it?
<miles> yea
<miles> that + amarok
<raylu> yes, but the amaork script is what most people are using
<raylu> and, last time i checked, it wasn't too...nice
<miles> question -- how do you disable bouncing icons?
<BluesKaj> the libxine-extracodecs is the easiest way tho
<miles> example -- start firefox, the firefox logo bounces by the mouse
<miles>  i hate that
<K-Ryan> Run stuff from konsole
<raylu> BluesKaj, but the amarok thing never mentions libxine-extracodecs :(
<raylu> miles, the option is called "visual notification upon activation" i think
<BluesKaj> legally it's not supposed to , raylu
<raylu> and its in kcontrol/system settings...somewhere. maybe under mouse
<ShockValue> raylu: thats true, i had to do some reading to figure out how to play my flac files
<raylu> BluesKaj, but...that's what the script does anyway...im sure it's not illegal
<cerecedo> hello!
<BluesKaj> !soundkonvertor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundkonvertor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raylu> the legal issue should be raised when you try to install the codecs
<cerecedo> hola
<raylu> !hi | cerecedo
<ubotu> cerecedo: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<K-Ryan> Is it just me or is libxine-extracodecs not available?
<K-Ryan> In Dapper it seems
<BluesKaj> !soundkonverter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundkonverter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> ?
<cerecedo> ok, si soy nuevo  / yes i am new....
<BluesKaj> !soundKonverter
<K-Ryan> !es | cerecedo
<ubotu> cerecedo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<cerecedo> ok, gracias,
<K-Ryan> de nada
<cerecedo> como?
<ShockValue> BluesKaj:  I had to install that package manually, its not in the standard list
<K-Ryan> tu no necesitas ir
<miles> i cant find how to disable the bouncing, i hate it
<raylu> is ntfs-config a gui?
<joseph> I have another question. I have a USB hard drive and in gnome it shows fine but not in KDE anyone have any ideas?
<cerecedo> entre por accidente aqui, creo que ya vi como, gracias amigos
<K-Ryan> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, transitional package. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.4-2ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 38 kB, installed size 68 kB
<K-Ryan> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> raylu, yes ntfs-config is a gtk gui
<raylu> =\
<raylu> ok, any other ntfs mount config tools?
<BluesKaj> but it works in kde
* raylu isn't in kde
<BluesKaj> then you should be
<BluesKaj> this is Kubuntu chat
* miles thinks for a second...
<miles> does linus use kde?
<BluesKaj> who cares
<miles> or is he too leet, he just uses command line
<miles> bro, i gotta know what the man himself uses
<Darkrift> i wish there was a feature from windows that when you click close on a locked up app, after a min or so, it offers to kill the app for you
<miles> laff?
<Darkrift> so you dont have to then open the process list, or a console to kill the damned thing
* miles goes back to writing paper for school and listenin  to gangster rap
<raylu> Darkrift, how many apps lock on you?
<raylu> BluesKaj, i know, but it doesn't make sense to ask in #ubuntu either :P
<Darkrift> anything that uses video
<BluesKaj> purists are elitist jerks IMO , just come in here to brag about how great they are and contribute practically nothing to the real linux cause :)
<raylu> miles, I read something about how he didn't like gnome
<Darkrift> totem, kaffiene, vlc, firefox, konq, etc etc
<Darkrift> mplayer, mediaplayer.....
<raylu> o.0
<raylu> really?
<raylu> sounds like your video is misconfiged
<Darkrift> everything else works fine
<Darkrift> hell, beryl even works great
<Darkrift> lol
<mignish> Can someone tell me where the "httpd.conf" file is for Apache2? I'm having problems installing PHP
<raylu> o.0
* raylu is too!
<ShockValue> mignish: not sure, but i'd start in /etc/apac.... someplace
<raylu> -/etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<mignish> great, thanks... i wasn't sure where Apache installed.
<raylu> "which apache2"
<mignish> yep
<mignish> apache2
* Darkrift remembers the old DOS "dir /s /a /p" command to search for files :)
<ShockValue> they had files in dos?
<Darkrift> lol
<Darkrift> i used to be a guru in dos
<mignish> Dang, there is not httpd.conf file
<BluesKaj> well, sacktime for this old guy ... God willing I'll be back tomorrow and take care all .
* miles comes back to tell mignish something
<miles> mignish: check out xampp.org
<mignish> :-)
<miles> full lamp stack and it unzips to /opt
<mignish> will do thanks.
* miles goes back to paper for school
<raylu> mignish, there is also /usr/share/doc/apache2.2-common/examples/apache2/original/httpd.conf.gz
<ardchoille> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<chaotic> hey i found out uhave to get wines repositry to get the latest version
<raylu> ...no you don't
<draik> Does Kubuntu keep a log of all the logins?
<raylu> unless you mean of wine
<chaotic> they dont have it on the ubuntu repository
<chaotic> yeah u do
<ardchoille> draik: /var/log/auth.log  ?
<draik> ardchoille: Thank you much. Sudo?
<draik> Wait, nevermind
<raylu> lol
<chaotic> ubuntu repo doesnt  have the latest version
<chaotic> when u apt-get wine
<raylu> i think the repositories have the latest stable version
<chaotic> it tells u  u have the latest   version
<chaotic> then i went to wine site
<chaotic> i figured it couldnt be l   the latest
<mignish> What was that website with LAMP info on it?
<mignish> i accidentally closed Konversation.
<K-Ryan> Anyone else on Dapper having a problem installing libxine-extracodecs?
<draik> ardchoille: Why does it state: "session opened for user root by (uid=0)" on my most recent login? I didn't login with root at all
<chaotic> sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<chaotic> i had to do that
<draik> K-Ryan: Your first question should be: Anyone still on Dapper?
<mignish> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ardchoille> draik: Probably a cronjob or some such
<K-Ryan> draik: I'm sure people are on Dapper
<chaotic> then i ran apt-get then it uploaded
<chaotic> well downloaded the latest
<ardchoille> draik: I have that in my auth.log on a box that has never been connected so I don't think it's worth worrying over
<draik> ardchoille: Nothing I should worry about, huh?
<draik> Ok
<chaotic> then i ran aptget all theres like 4 other progs that updated
<draik> Answered my question before I asked you. I think I shall name you $DEITY
<raylu> mignish, I think /etc/apache2/apache2.conf was actually the config o.0
<ardchoille> draik: lol
<ardchoille> raylu, mignish: that page that ubotu posted about lamp has that info
<ardchoille> Took me three minutes and one apt-get install to get lamp running
<mignish> thanks raylu.
* raylu is using tasksel to reinstall lampm
<raylu> *lamp
<chaotic> hhey ddo i change my clock from military time to normal
<chaotic> how
<raylu> right-click...
<mignish> right click on it
* raylu notices that it's the same in windows o.0
<mignish> then under preferences
<mignish> you choose the display type
<mignish> hehe
<mignish> it is the same in windows.
<ardchoille> chaotic: right click, Date & Time Format , Time & Dates tab, Time Format
<raylu> something is bound to :80; how do i find out what?
<ardchoille> raylu: /etc/apache2/ports.conf ?
<ardchoille> Listen:80  ?
<raylu> i want to leave it on 80; apache2 can't bind to 80 because
<raylu> something is already bound there
<raylu> i want to know what
<ardchoille> Oh, ok
<draik> Port 80 is your browser, isn't it?
<miles> raylu - nmap localhost
<raylu> 80 = http
<chaotic> um nothing changes
<raylu> installing nmap :(
<raylu> chaotic, didn't you read the thing after you pressed ok?
<ardchoille> chaotic: I think that setting requires a logout/login
<raylu> oh yeah, how do i tell apt to stop using my cd?
<ardchoille> raylu: comment out those lines in sources.list
<raylu> o.0
<draik> raylu: sudo umount /media/cdrom0
<raylu> duh :( i thought i checked that already
<raylu> draik, that just tells me to insert the cd :P
<K-Ryan> Has anyone done a network install before?
<raylu> nmap says only 3306 is open for my mysql
<draik> raylu: No, you want umount to stop
<draik> mount will ask for a ced
<draik> *cd
<raylu> no, apt is asking for the cd
<raylu> and ardchoille, i already commented it out, but something added it back in
<chaotic> im good
<ardchoille> raylu: o.O
<K-Ryan> Anybody? Network install?
<chaotic> hey if it says unrar not in path what does that mean
<chaotic> i already installed unrar-free
<miles> export PATH = $PATH: <<path to unrar>>
<miles> is that right?
<ardchoille> should be
<mignish> are there any LAMP packages i can install via apt-get by default?
<raylu> so, i don't understand the message i get when i use "sudo apache2ctl start":
<ardchoille> mignish: Did you read the page I posted twice now?
<chaotic> whats the default path to unrar
<raylu> (98) adress already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<ardchoille> !lamp
<mignish> ardchoille was it the one the bot posted?
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<draik> ardchoille: I would love to run a server, but I feel as though I would not manage it properly.
<ardchoille> draik: It's not hard at all. my 8 year old niece runs lamp on her ubuntu box.. if she can do it, you can do it ;)
<raylu> draik, neither would i manage it properly...which is why i'm doing it ^^
<mignish> ardchoille i didn't because it opened in quanta but i'll just copy and paste and see if it's helpful. i just figured i'd seen it already. the url looks familiar.
<ardchoille> mignish: That page has a lot of good info for running lamp
<draik> I want to have a server that I can use to backup my music, pictures and docs. I want it to be accessible through my laptop and desktop
<chaotic> export PATH = $PATH: /usr/bin
<miles> !traditional societies
<chaotic> that gave me an error
<ardchoille> chaotic: /usr/bin should already be in your $PATH
<ardchoille> chaotic: echo $PATH
<miles> yea
<mignish> ardchoille: i'm using tasksel to install it's doing it now. Thanks.
<miles> go to the directory where your unrar binary is and see if you can run it there
<dr_willis> draik,  i  got a ubuntu box set up as a samba server for that need.
<miles> samba pwnz
<draik> ardchoille: Would I be able to setup LAMP on my desktop install without messing anything up?
<miles> samba pwnz teh no0b haxz
<raylu> draik, yes
<ardchoille> chaotic: You have a space there, shouldn't have a space,  export PATH = $PATH:/usr/bin
<draik> What's the diff between LAMP and SAMBA? I thought SAMBA was a bridge for Linux to win?
<ardchoille> draik: yes, see the page ubotu posted earlier. it's easy
<dr_willis> draik,  you got a LOT of reading to do.. Lamp has nothing to do with samba
<miles> now that i think about it ardchoille, i dont think there is a space between the PATH=$PATH
<dr_willis> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dr_willis> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ardchoille> miles: you're right, my bad.
<Lopin> I'm back, and I'm running Kubuntu!  Finally...
<Lopin> However, I do have one question...
<j1mc> hi all - my font in my kdm screen is very small, any idea on how to correct that?
<ardchoille> I was talking about his space between PATH: and /usr/bin
<raylu> !modeline | j1mc
<ubotu> j1mc: A Modeline is a config line in the X server configuration file that gives info about a connected display and how to drive it at a specified display resolution. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFree86_Modeline for more details. Here are 2 links to generate modelines which fit your monitor: http://bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/ and http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<raylu> so...anyone know why apache2 won't start?
<strabes> is there a way to prevent multiple instances of a program (gaim)
<chaotic> doesnt open
<j1mc> raylu: that was fast.  is this a common problem?
<ardchoille> raylu: Don't launch it multiple times?
* ardchoille ducks
<miles> laff
<miles> u silly
<raylu> ardchoille, it's not launched
<raylu> nmap localhost shows that nothing is bound to 80
<dr_willis> makes sence to me..
<chaotic> not valid identifier
<raylu> and using apache2ctl stop give sme
<raylu> *gives me httpd (no pid file) not running
<miles> i think there is an option in httpd.conf about pid files
<ardchoille> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop  ?
<raylu> same msg
<miles> raylu, are you trying to set up ssl?
<raylu> ...no
<miles> k nm
<chaotic> i just installed unrar works perfect
<chaotic> never installing unrar-free
<chaotic> again
<ardchoille> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1 (feisty), package size 94 kB, installed size 228 kB
<Lopin> Anyone know how to get wifi up and running?
<ardchoille> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<K-Ryan> Lopin: Depends on a lot of stuff
<K-Ryan> Start here though
<dr_willis> Lopin,  with lots of luck and research.. depending on your wireless card
<chaotic> what do u mean non free
<K-Ryan> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Lopin> Thank you!
<K-Ryan> Lopin: Good luck
<ardchoille> chaotic: there are two versions, it seems
<ardchoille> free and non-free
<chaotic> i just got unrar without paying
<chaotic> so   does that make it free
<dr_willis> the rar makers have released the unrar stuff , but licensing wont let someone make a free 'rar' utility that can make rars
<K-Ryan> !free
<ubotu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<dr_willis> !beer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> Free as in, you can look at the source and modify it
<ardchoille> dr_willis: Thank you :)
<K-Ryan> Not free as in "You don't have to pay"
<chaotic> !anarchy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anarchy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Tm_T> angry ops? who's those?
<intelikey> Tm_T hehhe
<ardchoille> Tm_T: lol
<j1mc> raylu: should i paste the modeline information in the "Screen" portion of my xorg.conf file?
<Tm_T> lovely, it's raining
<draik> ardchoille: Ok... I installed LAMP
<dr_willis> You have a need for LAMP?
<draik> It's not a need as it is curiosity for the near future
<thunderbolt> Where's it raining?
<K-Ryan> It's raining on Long Island, NY
<K-Ryan> That's for sure...
<intelikey> lol :)
<thunderbolt> Haha.
<dr_willis> The Rain in Spain Falls Mainly on the Plain!
<dr_willis> :)
<mignish> If i've installed LAMP have I insalled Apache and Mysql and all that because it's still not working... i'm going to have to mess quite a bit i think.
<ardchoille> draik: Cool, now bookmark this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP   It'll come in handy
<ardchoille> mignish: What was your apt-get command?
<draik> ardchoille: I already did when I was there from the link ubotu provided.
<ardchoille> :)
<mignish> ardchoille: i used tasksel and selected LAMP Server
<ardchoille> mignish: I've never used tasksel so I don't know.. I stick with apt-get
<miles> im telling u mignish, xampp
<miles> it works
<mignish> i'll give that  ashot. i am downloading now... it's kind of a slow d/l
<miles> o
<miles> its great for dev work, they say on the site dont use it for production boxes
<mignish> miles: must be my connection though.
<miles> its a decent size...
<ardchoille> mignish: If yo had installed the way that docs page listed, you would know exactly what you have and how to use it.
<mignish> i read the page you linked me to but i just want to make sure i'm understanding it correctly. It sounds to me like LAMP is everything i need but then it goes on to tell you how to install Apache2 and PHP in the same page.
<ardchoille> mignish: lamp is a coolection of apps: Linux, Apache, MySQL, php.. you have to install them seperately and you have lamp
<draik> I know that I can do /list and get a list of all the channels. Is there a way to limit the search to "cars" or "tuners"?
<mignish> It sounds to me like using Tasksel it installs all of them for you.
<dr_willis> draik,  depends on your ir5c client. and the list can get HUGE...
<dr_willis>   /list PATTERN perhaps
<ardchoille> mignish: Well, you see the disadvantage of allowing an app to do all the work you should be doing yourself? You now don't know exactly what tasksel installed.
<draik> dr_willis: Yup, that did it
<draik> Too bad it didn't bring up anything... :(
<ardchoille> There's no substitution for learning how to do things yourself.
<dr_willis> ardchoille,  or reading the docs. :)
<dr_willis> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ardchoille> dr_willis: exactly
<draik> Haha.. I was wondering why South CARolina was on the list. UbuntuSouthCarolina
<mignish> ardchoille: It seems to have done exactly what I had. Everything works the same way as when i installed everything manually. i think everything installed right but i need to figure out how to configure it.
<mignish> ardchoille: thanks for the links.
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<ardchoille> eeewwww, tasksel is a gui. Why on earth would someone write a gui to install things when apt-get is so much faster and teaches you things?
<intelikey> ardchoille why would anyone write a gui ?
<ardchoille> intelikey: Good point
<dr_willis> down with interfaces!
<dr_willis> back to punchcards!
<ardchoille> hehe
<ardchoille> lolz!
<draik> ardchoille: I wondered the same thing. I just went with "Umm.. Ok. Just follow the instructions"
<intelikey> </carscasm>
<hero> hey, i can't seem to get kdm to work
<intelikey> hero kdm or xorg ?
<miles> !kdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hero> intelikey: what do you mean?
<draik> hero: Are you using kdm or gdm?
<ardchoille> Well, if I apt-get install app1 app2 app3, and app2 messes up, I know how to uninstall it, or purge it, or uninstall its deps and reinstall if need be. using tasksel I have no idea what's going on behind the scenes.
<hero> well, i'm using gdm now because it's the only thing that will get me into kde
<hero> gdm login, kde session
<draik> ardchoille: I felt the same way on that. I just waited for the bar
<mignish> xampp workes miles. going to mess with it tomorrow. Thank you :-)
<hero> if i run kdm, i just start into a black screen with a normal xterm and no window decs
<mignish> bye all thakns for the help :-)
<draik> hero: Then you have gdm, not kdm
<intelikey> hero been messing with /etc/kde*/kdm/*  ???
<hero> intelikey: no
<intelikey> hmmm
<hero> it's like if i don't use gdm then i get sort of a generic login, like xdm
<miles> no prob mignish
<miles> o dang, he already left
<dr_willis> xdm - the Classics!
<dr_willis> :)
<ardchoille> hero: Did you stop gdm before starting kdm?
<hero> ardchoille: well i did dpkg-reconfigure gdm and then chose kdm
<hero> if i remove gdm, then i get the generic login
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<dr_willis> did you 'dpkg-reconfigure kdm' yet?
<hero> i think so
<hero> it's almost like kdm doesn't work right
<draik> hero: Restart. That will take care of it. It did for me when I installed ubuntu-desktop
<hero> draik: i've done that a bunch of times already
<hero> it doesn't help
<draik> hero: Are you sure you have kdm installed?
<ardchoille> reboots are for kernel/grub work
<hero> kdm is installed
<draik> reboots have done wonders for me. Usually when restarting X doesn't work, reboot will.
<hero> this time a reboot won't help
<intelikey> kernel yes    grub ?    lilo maybe
<hero> i've attempted this a couple of times
<ardchoille> intelikey: Not needed for changes to grub?
<dr_willis> if KDM is not selected as the 'default' login manager with the  'dpkg-reconfigure kdm'   then it WONT load from the xdm service.
<hero> and i wonder if it has something to do with starting with ubuntu and then having apt instal kubuntu-desktop
<intelikey> ardchoille not any that i know of
<dr_willis> the boot messages say so. :) 'not starting kdm since its not the default login manager' or similer
<ardchoille> intelikey: Oh, ok.
<dr_willis> hero,  ive  always started with ubuntu, and installed kubuntu-desktop dozens of times.
<dr_willis> never had issues.
<hero> alright
<hero> i'll try reconfiguring kdm just to be sure
<hero> bbiab
<draik> I went backwards. I started with Kubuntu and used "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop". I had GDM, but I later switched to KDM
<draik> 'dpkg-reconfigure gdm' did the trick... followed by a reboot
<chaotic> hey how do  i associate pan to nzbs
<intelikey> chaotic right click one and "open with"   then select the always use this app  and the app you want to use  ???
<intelikey> just a guess
<chaotic> yeah it doesnt open it up
<hero> yeah
<hero> that didn't do any good
<hero> do xdm and the default kdm look the same?
<dr_willis> hero,  no
<intelikey> hero no
<nelson_> boa noite
<hero> yeah
<hero> i think it's xdm
<dr_willis> hero,  you did do a 'dpkg-reconfigure kdm' ?
<hero> dr_willis: i just did that.
<hero> it doesn't work
<dr_willis> hero,  you did do a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm'  I mean
<dr_willis> you selected kdm?
<hero> yes.
<hero> it's like kdm isn't working
<hero> although it installed via apt-get with no problems
<dr_willis> well ya could start 'kdm' from the console with 'sudo kdm'
<hero> yeah, i know
<hero> i'd rather have a login manager
<nelson_> alguem do brasil?
<intelikey> hero kdm is a login manager
<hero> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<dr_willis> if  kdm starts from the console, then ya know its not a kdm issue.. its some other config ieeus
<dr_willis> issue
<hero> intelikey: yes, i know
<intelikey> hero so try was the good doctor is saying
<hero> ?
<dr_willis> hero,  do a           cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<hero> i'm going to try it
<dr_willis> see what its set to.
<dr_willis> cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<dr_willis> /usr/bin/kdm
<hero> it says gdm right now, but i had it where it said kdm and kdm still didn't work
<dr_willis> is mine.
<dr_willis> odd
<dr_willis> try killing X. and starting KDM from the console then with sudo kdm
<dr_willis> see if THAT works for kdm
<hero> alright
<dr_willis> quick lets all change Nicks!
<dr_willis> :)
<intel_hidden> :)
<ardchoille> hahaha
<intel_hidden> now he wont know me :)
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> :)
<intel_hidden> :)
<hero> well, after looking at ps output, it is kdm_greet that is running
<hero> so maybe it *is* kdm after all
<hero> it just doesn't log you in to kde
<hero> i'm in no wm-land
* Dr_Willis_Hidden slinks around and hides
<hero> so why would under gdm i get a kde session, but not under kdm?
* hero scratches his head
<ardchoille> hero: kde is a desktop environment, not a window manager. kwin is the window manager used in kde
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> no idea. ive not dissected how the gdm/kdm stuff works.
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> gdm/kdm/xdm are the X login managers
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> theres others ya can play with also. ;)
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> !find xdm
<ubotu> Found: libxdmcp-dev, libxdmcp6, libxdmcp6-dbg, xdm, xdms (and 2 others)
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> !info wdm
<hero> alright
<ubotu> wdm: WINGs Display Manager - an xdm replacement with a WindowMaker look. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.28-2.2 (feisty), package size 398 kB, installed size 1256 kB
<pyrotix__> My computer in windows won't recognize/doesn't have drivers for my ethernet port, so I cannot connect to the internet. How can I find what my ethernet port is and how would I get drivers for it? I presume I could find the former with linux which can connect to the internet. Help plz.
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> hero,  not sure how ya got the system so confused. :)
<hero> so i screwed up in VOCABULARY. can you help me?
<pyrotix__> Heh I have hardware that works on linux but not windows. Go figure
<ardchoille> pyrotix__: Now, if we can get the other hw vendors to start doing that..
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> pyrotix__,  seen hardware that works under windows and gets configured in such a way linux cant 'reconfogure' it. :) a hard reboot straight to linux lets it work right.
<hero> the desktop environment works, then, under gdm, but not under kdm. gdm and kdm are login managers.
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> pyrotix__,  windows is very STUPID about network cards. it expects different drivers for my 3 identical chipset realtek nic's i have
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> linux uses the same modulke for them all.
<ardchoille> hero: You can also login at console and do: startx
<hero> well let me ask this. are the themes for gdm and kdm the same?
<ardchoille> hero: no
<intelikey> pyrotix__ yeah i was just admiring that....     anyway     lshw | less
<hero> dang
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> hero,  themes are not the same
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> themes are for the weak!
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> :)
<hero> not if you're creating a product
<miles> pwn
* miles cries
<intelikey> miles ?
<miles> yea
<hero> so would kdm work but kde would not?
<intelikey> hero root
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> hero,  does kdm work from the console with 'sudo kdm' ? i never saw that answered
<intelikey> hero   /root   kdm writes there   but gdm doesn't
<hero> i don't get any errors from sudo kdm
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> hero,  so it works? or does it NOT work?
<hero> but i'm not sure of how to just stop x
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> *sigh*
<miles> laff out loud?
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> or was it kill?
<ardchoille> stop
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm  (or gdm or xdm)
<hero> heh, it says kdm isn't running
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> that will KIll X dead. :)
<miles> personally sometimes i just restart x for the heck of it, ctrl+alt+backspace x2
<intelikey> and use ?dm   get'em all
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> because you are using gdm, perhaps?
<intelikey> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<intelikey> then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> also i notice that...........
<Dr_Willis_Hidden>  ls -l /etc/rc2.d/*dm
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 2007-04-18 10:07 /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm -> ../init.d/gdm
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 2007-04-17 12:52 /etc/rc2.d/S99kdm -> ../init.d/kdm
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> Those 2 init scripts both read some config file to see if they should start kdm or gem.
<intelikey> heh  yeah but the one not in /etc/X11 is ignored
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> Its interesting the gdm starts at S13, while kdm starts at S99 ....
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis_Hidden: /etc/X11/default-display-manager  ?
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<hero>  /usr/bin/kdm
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> yea - interesting
<pyrotix__> intelikey: ty.
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> wonder what wouldhappen if ne removed the S13gdm script
<intelikey> welcome
<hero> i dunno
<pyrotix__> guys if I have an ethernet port of specifications as read in linux as http://pastebin.com/d2e3dbf81, where would I find a windows driver?
* Dr_Willis_Hidden READS the file     /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm 
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> It has some neat comments. :)
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> # To start gdm even if it is not the default display manager, change
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> # HEED_DEFAULT_DISPLAY_MANAGER to "false."
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis_Hidden: what would happen if he: sudo sed -i 's/gdm/kdm/g' /etc/X11/default-display-manager   and then ctrl+alt+backspace ?
<intelikey> oh nvidia nforce2    shouldn't be hard to find pyrotix__   msn search maybe ?
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> ardchoille,  he said earlier that he had kdm in the  default-display-manager file
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis_Hidden: yes, but did he restart xorg?
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> ardchoille,  for all we know kdm has somthing broken.. im not sure he knows half of what hes doing. :)
<intelikey> Dr_Willis_Hidden i thought he said it was gdm now but had been kdm
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> I think he is rebooting to test. :)
<ardchoille> ok
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> im just exploring a bit.
<dani> anyone know how to install and run frostwire?
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> Odd that its S99 for KDM and S13 for Gdm
<intelikey> i told him to use    <intelikey> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop     <intelikey> then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start         meh
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<dani> kthx
<raylu> can anyone help with eggdrop?
<pyrotix__> intelikey: if it can be found with msn search it should be something that is indeed easy to find. I went to http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp, but their does not seem to be a network port listed under nforce
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis_Hidden: what do those numbers mean? (S99, S13)
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> thats how soon in the boot process it starts up
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> S13 is way high.. S99 is about the end.. i think it IS the end
<ardchoille> ah
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> ls  /etc/rc2.d/
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> and look at yours
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> thers some 'common' guidelines on what #'s are for what.
<intelikey> pyrotix__ hmmm   well i haven't done windows in a long time now, so i'm prolly not the guy to advise you on that issue.   maybe  someone in  ##windows
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> Like 80+ is for after networking is set up (i think)
<ardchoille> /etc/rc2.d/S99kdm
<ardchoille> There is no gdm
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> S10sysklogd  - starts the logger stuff way early.
<intelikey> Dr_Willis_Hidden  that would only apply in  /etc/rc.
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> ardchoille,  if you have gdm installed there is one.
<intelikey> S/
<ardchoille> yeah
<pyrotix__> ty, just the sort of channel I was looking for
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> ardchoille,  yea. note the stuff in rc2.d is only LINKS to the actual scripts. :)
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> the way the init system works.. is sort of nifty.. Simple.. yet .. well flexiable.
<ardchoille> oic
<chaotic> man i cant for the life of me get nzvbs  to  work
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> This is still the SysV init suystem i think..  :)
<chaotic> ive tried both knode annnd pan newsreaders
<dope> if you forgot your root password is there anyway to recover or change it?
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> dope,  live cd, edit the passwd file, or chroot to the installed system and use passwd command
<ardchoille> dope: boot into recovery mode and change it
<chaotic> thats like forgetting a bios password
<intelikey> dope sure   recovery mode
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> chaotic,  not really.. rather trivial to set it. :)
<chaotic> donbt u type it in all the time
<ardchoille> this is why security is out the window if someone has physical access to the machine
<intelikey> dope  but are you talking about a root password or the password you use with "sudo" ?
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> ardchoille,  hit it right on the head....
<chaotic> can anyone suggest a good newsreader with   nzb support
<intelikey> dope ?
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> No idea what nzb is
<Diki> hello peoples
<scotty> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<chaotic> !newsreader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newsreader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Diki> Is it possible to make Konversation use 12 hour time for it's timestamps?
<chaotic> !newsreaders
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newsreaders - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> chaotic: Does akregator have nzb support?
<alakhia> !theora
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about theora - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> for info on the Init system read the ---------- >   /etc/init.d/README   file. :) cool
<alakhia> !ogg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> well Hero never came back!
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> :)
<Dr_Willis_Hidden> night all.
<ardchoille> nn Dr_Willis_Hidden
<chaotic> hellanzb does
<alakhia> can anyone help me? I would like to watch an ogg file in mplayer. I can hear the audio but the video is a still picture ...
<intelikey> what's that media player for windows that's supposed to play like every known format  ???
<NightBird> intelikey: vlc?
<intelikey> playall or some wacky name like that  ????
<miles> nokia n800
<intelikey> NightBird windows port of vlc ?   nice.    but that's not what i was asking about tho
<NightBird> uh... ok... well, that's one of the better video players I've used...
<NightBird> most of the others use the windows codec, so it doesn't really matter
<intelikey> heard this guy talking about it,  just wondered if it was very common.     and yeah it's M$ junk
<miles> irc is so cool
<miles> i cant believe im just now finding it
<intelikey> :)
* miles goes back to writing paper for school
<andrew_____> ey can someone help me w/ grub?
<raylu> more specifically?
<miles> niles?
<andrew_____> i need to know how to change the time it automatically selects a os to boot into
<intelikey> depends on the issue and your communication skills  i suppose Andrew
<andrew_____> oo srry im dualbooting between winxp and kubuntu is that better?
<intelikey> andrew_____ ok  give me a second
<andrew_____> k thank you
<andrew_____> like the thing only gives you 9 seconds ot select so yea, I was wanting to change it to like 30 secs or maybe never if you can
<andrew_____> to*
<intelikey> andrew_____   the line that says       timeout=
<intelikey> the number is in seconds
<dasnipa> andrew_____: would be nice if you name didnt have 5 bloody _'s
<andrew_____> lol i didnt do it
<intelikey> in the  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<andrew_____> alright thankyou intelikey
<raylu> andrew_____, /nick andrew1
<raylu> can anyone recommend an irc bot?
<intelikey> andrew_____ welcome.   and you'll hve to edit that as root
<andrew1> oo alright the thing automatically checks though andrew_ then andrew__ ect..
<andrew1> alright thankyou
* raylu knows ^^
<intelikey> raylu eggdrop ?
<raylu> eggdrop is way over-complicated
<raylu> and the docs are spread across like 5 domains
<raylu> the default config file has literally over 1000 lines and
<raylu> there are two "die" lines that you must remove before the bot works
<intelikey> there's a perl bot too  but i make it a point not to reccoment perl
<intelikey> errrr python
<andrew1> ok I havent been on kubuntu in a while, how do I edit menu.lst under root?
<inteliwasp> i just got 2 new monitors, what is the best way to get X to congigure them and use xinerama? also i am useing the nvidia binary
<raylu> how do i search package descriptions?
<andrew1> i knwo you need to type like sudo but what else?
<luke83> hi, i want to set up a feisty mirror for the offline installation of 60 computers, which repositories do i need in my mirrors.list?
<raylu> andrew1, kdesu kate
<intelikey> andrew1   sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
* miles thinks nano > vi
<andrew1> uh thanks whats kdesu kate? lol
<intelikey> take your pick   one is a gui based editor the other console based
<andrew1> oo well idc
<miles> kate has syntax highlighting!! omgz0rz!
<andrew1> wichever one is faster and easier so im guessing console is
<intelikey> miles but he's only going to change a number in the timeout= line   :)
<miles> haha
<chaotic> im getiing sypnatic  i heard u can get more packages with that
<raylu> also, how do you get nano to stop making backup files?
<miles> it only makes the file if u modify the original
<luke83> nano -w
<chaotic> is it  true not all debian pkgs work on kubuntu
<miles> sorry raylu
<miles> i just realized im mr obvious
<evaklo> hello everyone
<intelikey> raylu it's a setting in the /etc/nanorc   and i think there is a command line arg
<evaklo> How are your=
<andrew1> uhh i think I did something wrong....
<andrew1> nano came up but its on a black screen...
<miles> you might of typed the name of the file wrong
<destynova> would someone like to help me configure my desktop resolution plz?
<miles> you need to do "nano /path/to/file"
<intelikey> close it andrew1 nd use [tab]  key completion of the file name
<chaotic> how do u uninstall an apt-get  program thats broken
<andrew1> alrigh thanks
<intelikey> bash is really neet that way.  checks spelling of path and filename
<andrew1> sweet thanks it works now :)
<andrew1> lol im retarded
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> we're all slow in our own ways
<luke83> anyone who knows how to set up a mirror for feisty?
<intelikey> luke83   no.    but   apt-mirror  ???
<luke83> i'm trying with that already, but is 16gig not a bit small for the whole kubuntu?
<intelikey> no
<luke83> ok, thanks.
<intelikey> wait   is that  main restricted universe multiverse backports   ?
<intelikey> might be small for all those...    i don't know
<luke83> do i need backports? i added medibuntu and left out the src reps
<intelikey> luke83 depends on the use of the mirror
<intelikey> will it be public ?
<luke83> no just for some schools in africa
<luke83> they don't have internet and i have to take along everything i need there...
<intelikey> then i souldn't think so   but leaving out the source  you need to link to some place that they can get the source   else you violate the  gnu-gpl
<intelikey> not that anyone will sue   but i'm all for playing by the rules if posslbe
<intelikey> possable  even
<ardchoille> s/possable/possible/
<intelikey> source code is the foundational eliment of  gnu-gpl
<intelikey> keep it free
<luke83> ok :)
<andrew1> grrrr how do I save it in nano?
<andrew1> when I edit menu.lst
<intelikey> ctrl+X
<luke83> ctrl - w
<ardchoille> did you start nano with sudo?
<intelikey> read the bottom three lines
<andrew1> yea
<intelikey> luke83 W or O  ?
<andrew1> well I typed ^X but nothing happend but I'll just pressed what yall said to...
<dope> what's the command to look at how much space is on the harddrive
<luke83> oops, -O yes
<intelikey> andrew1   the carrot '^' means the control key
<andrew1> ooooo ok
<andrew1> well dawgon why cant they say ctrl
<intelikey> carrot or rafter   what ever you call it...
<andrew1> yea i kno what the carrot is
<miles> give the drummer something
<luke83> ok, thanks and good night.
<luke83> exit
<intelikey> andrew1   lol     there are other oddities you'll have to get used too if you use linux much  :)
<andrew1> lol
<andrew1> ok yea what button is M-
* Biovore notes most of these oddities existed before microsoft did..
<andrew1> shift or something?
<intelikey> heh   ^M    return key
<andrew1> well i mean to backup file
<andrew1> M-B
<miles> what i want to know is...in beryl, what is the <Super> key?!
<intelikey> meta   alt
<andrew1> what do I press for M-B...
<andrew1> oo so press alt+B?
<Biovore> yeah.. windows does linefeed/carage return...  Unix just does linefeed and mac does just CR..  (Man someone make up there mind!!)
<Daisuke-Ido> your "windows logo" key is <Super>
<intelikey> miles ctrl ?
<ShockValue> ok, xover question.. i used to use dvddecrypter to rip the VOB files (of movies I own) from the dvd's to my HD.  what can do that in linux?
<intelikey> Daisuke-Ido hmmm   depend on the mapping or is that default ?
<Biovore> ShockValue: yes
<Biovore> ShockValue: mplayer/mencoder can do it.. (all from the command line)
<Daisuke-Ido> intelikey: i *think* that's default but i won't swear to it
<andrew1> grr im lost >.< whats the difference between Append and Prepend? lol isn't Append the oen I need to hit to write the backup file?
<raylu> append = at end, prepend = at beginning
<intelikey> k   i'm not in a gui enough to know what default is...  so i ws just asking
<Daisuke-Ido> append writes to the end, prepe... he got to it first
<raylu> lol :P
<intelikey> andrew1   a=after pre=before
<andrew1> ... dang ok lol Im guessing "To Files" means to write the file? cuz there aint nothing else I can press...
* raylu crosses fingers, hoping fstab works...
<andrew1> grrr....how do I save it again?
<intelikey> ^X
<andrew1> yea and after that
<andrew1> i said y
<intelikey> and enter
<andrew1> then it went to "File Name to Write: /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<intelikey> [return] 
<intelikey> [enter] 
<andrew1> oo i never thought that would be so simple
<andrew1> lol i figured id have to press something like ^write or something....
<andrew1> sweeet alright thanks for your help guys, even though that was such a simple task...XD
<intelikey> andrew1 welcome,   come back when you have more interesting questions..
<intelikey> late.
<intelikey> /nick .*
<miles> andrew1 loves non-gui text eds
<Daisuke-Ido> why not just kdesu into kate and do it the really easy way? :D
<intelikey> he may not have been in a gui ?     idk
<Daisuke-Ido> i understand the value in learning vi and/or emacs, but damn...
<epimeth> wow... I actually connected... yay!
<epimeth> ahoy! :-)
<intelikey> he was presented with both options and chose the cli way
<intelikey> epimeth .
<epimeth> intelikey, Daisuke-Ido.
<Daisuke-Ido> epimeth:
<Daisuke-Ido> greetings and salutations
<epimeth> gmorning ;-)
<miles> is there a cli irc client for kde?
<miles> i wanna try it
<Daisuke-Ido> miles: irssi
<intelikey> heh that's non-sensical miles     a cli anything wont be for kde    heh
<epimeth> miles: 'cli' and 'for kde' are opposites amigo... but yes, like Daisuke-Ido said... irssi
<miles> true...
<Daisuke-Ido> i took that as "for linux"
<lopin_> Anyone know how to get the wifi working in kubuntu, cause I'm lost...
<miles> well...you know how konversation is native to kde
<Daisuke-Ido> miles: yeah, but it's a gui app
<miles> i didnt know if a cli component existed
<intelikey> miles bitchx  irssi  epic  xchat-text   and probably others
<miles> bitchx pwnz cuz of its name
<intelikey> well i don't like the name   but that is what i use
<Daisuke-Ido> although using ncurses, irssi technically has a gui (i remember this argument from the other day with aptitude) but it's very very basic
<epimeth> tho I'm at a loss as to why anyone would want to use a cli irc client?  If you *had* to then I can understand... but want? *shudder*
<epimeth> heh.... ncurses = gui, eh?
<intelikey> epimeth how about "i don't use a gui"
<Daisuke-Ido> epimeth: irssi is extremely flexible and infinitely extensible.  there's no reason to NOT want to use it :D
<Daisuke-Ido> (disclaimer, i don't use it)
<epimeth> intelikey: in which case, you *have* to use the cli, so I'm okay with it! :-)
<Daisuke-Ido> epimeth: he doesn't have to, he could choose to use a gui and gui client :P
<Daisuke-Ido> he chooses not to :D
<tommymann> can someone help me with an external that's not automatically showing up
<intelikey> epimeth actually it choice.   xorg is installed    just not running
<intelikey> it si
<intelikey> it is
<tommymann> the fstab file is blank even
* epimeth pokes intelikey... shhh! *he* doesn't know that!
<tommymann> mtab doesn't show /dev/sdb/
<tommymann> anyone have any experience with externals
<tommymann> or where to go to learn how to add drive to fstab
<intelikey> tommymann mtab only shows what is mounted     less a few things
<tommymann> oh well that's good to know
<intelikey> tommymann you want it by device or blkid ?
<tommymann> I don't know
<tommymann> I can see sdb in the filesystem
<tommymann> but it won't mount with the mount command
<intelikey> tommymann issue command    blkid | grep sdb
<intelikey> show output
<tommymann> I don't remember how to do the straight up and down symbol
<tommymann> in between blkid and grep
<tommymann> I'm working on my girlfriends laptop so I can't cut and paste
<intelikey> copy and paste it into the konsole
<intelikey> why not ?
<tommymann> I'm on two computers
<intelikey> oh.
<tommymann> it mounts automagically in mine
<intelikey> the pipe is normally shift of the back slash
<tommymann> got it
<tommymann> dev/sdb1/ type "ntfs"
<intelikey> and the blkid is ?
<tommymann> it gave me nothing
<tommymann> that's it
<intelikey> hmmm ok we'll have to use device.
<intelikey> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<intelikey> /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 ntfs-3g auto,fmask=111,dmask=000 0 0
<tommymann> its only showing sda1 sda5 and scd0
<tommymann> which is kub partition swap and cdrom
<intelikey> add that line  ^
<intelikey> then save and exit     then install   ntfs-3g
<intelikey> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<intelikey> and you are all set.
<intelikey> we hope.
<tommymann>  /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 ntfs-3g auto,fmask=111,dmask=000 0 0
<intelikey> yes   add that in the fstab
<tommymann> how do you add a line in this thing
<jonathan_> hello
<emily_> intelikey this is tommymann on his girlfriends computer
<jonathan_> kubuntu installed!!
<intelikey> tommymann possion the cursor   and start typing ???
<emily_> this will probably be easier
<jonathan_> but there's one prob, I can't access my data hdd
<intelikey> jonathan_ format ?
<intelikey> !ntfs | jonathan_
<ubotu> jonathan_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<jonathan_> nope
<jonathan_> using apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tommymann> how do you save this thing
<tommymann> I normally edit in kate
<jonathan_> yes, ntfs format
<intelikey> tommymann control + x
<jonathan_> I have 3 hdd
<jonathan_> 1 for ubuntu, 1 for xp, and one for data
<tommymann> awesp,e
<jonathan_> both xp and data must be ntfs
<tommymann> awesome
<jonathan_> I can't access my data hdd now
<intelikey> jonathan_ ok so read the link ubotu spit at you
<jonathan_> ok
<jonathan_> well than
<jonathan_> I prob solved
<jonathan_> all prob solved
<intelikey> good on ya then
<tommymann> intelikey I still have got nothing
<tommymann> can't find /dev/sdb
<intelikey> tommymann did you install ntfs-3g ?
<tommymann> yes
<intelikey> tommymann dev/sdb ?    it's  dev/sdb1
<intelikey> sudo mount /dev/sdb1
<tommymann> ntfs logfile unclean
<joje> sudo bash diskmounter
<intelikey> ohhh yuch.    get in windows and  scandisk that bad boy
<emily_> $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<emily_> Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Operation not supported
<emily_> Mount is denied because NTFS logfile is unclean. Choose one action:
<emily_>    Boot Windows and shutdown it cleanly, or if you have a removable
<emily_>    device then click the 'Safely Remove Hardware' icon in the Windows
<emily_>    taskbar notification area before disconnecting it.
<emily_> Or
<emily_>    Run ntfsfix version 1.13.1 on Linux unless you have Vista.
<emily_> Or
<emily_>    Mount the NTFS volume with the 'ro' option in read-only mode.
<intelikey> ohhh yuch.    get in windows and  scandisk that bad boy
<tommymann> damn
<intelikey> emily_    get in windows and  scandisk  that bad boy    fix errors   then it should mount.
<tommymann> what is ntfsfix
<intelikey> yeh   the newer scandisk
<tommymann> shit
<intelikey> i think  they went  chkdisk   scandisk  chkdisk ntfsfix     iirc
<intelikey> i haven't liked/used/tolerated windows in years
<evilmm> i cut the cord on windows completely on windows with 6.06
<intelikey> ok fellows that's all for me
<intelikey> gooday and god bless
<inteliwasp> what is the command to reset xorg.conf?
* inteliwasp hears crickets chirping...
<t00na> i can't get my mic to work...
<t00na> it was working on Odeo a second ago, but when I tried messing with KMix, it stopped working!
<inteliwasp> t00na: is it muted?
<inteliwasp> t00na: check the status lights in kmix and unmute it, then it will work
<t00na> i turned on the green lights for Line-in and Microphone
<t00na> niether seem to work
<inteliwasp> well i am in console mode at the moment but anve you tried the red lights?
<t00na> yes, i tried one on Line-in and then on Microphone
<t00na> niether worked.
<inteliwasp> does it still work in that program you were useing?
<t00na> it doesn't work in KRec, no
<t00na> nor in Odeo
<ubunter> hello world
<t00na> the world greets you, ubunter
<internet24> l
<internet24> j[
<ubunter> thanx you world
<inteliwasp> t00na: well i cant think anymore and i think most of the others are asleep, you might want to ask again later
<world> You're welcome
<t00na> inteliwasp: i was just told on #linuxactionshow that there's a nice Ubuntu Wiki article on this, so i'll look there
<t00na> but thanks
<Darkrift> what can i use to kill a ntfs partition, and if that was the main boot partition, will that kill grub?
<Darkrift> gparted wont touch it
<dvm> Is it possible to use grid in GTK to display the datas from DB?
<Banksey> Hi all, I have a problem with Juk, When I try to play a song, Nothing happens, I have all the Codecs, And songs play perfectly on Amarok, Any help would be much apprciated.
<esteban_> hola
<Solifugus> Where is the printer queue utility?
<internet24_> vta
<Solifugus> dont know what vta means
<dionik> ciao a tutti
<ciacon> Hi all... I havn't restarted my Computer in about 2 weeks by now... I was wondering why my BIOS-Clock has a fairly heavy skew (sometimes up to 15miinutes/day)... I first realised this after a few "ntpdate" calls.... How can this occure??
<K-Ryan> it's too fast or slow
<K-Ryan> i don't think there's much you could do about that
<miles> do you guys get paid to be here?
<ciacon> it used to be like a minute per per week... now it is like 10 minutes to slow per day!
<miles> it loves life
<ciacon> what also worries me, as, it could be the BIOS-Battery - will my box reboot?
<xero> how do i run "sudo martian_modem /dev/modem" then hide the shell?
<Miltos01> hi ppl:-)
<sonoftheclayr> xero: put & at the end of it
<xero> ok so & will hide the shell after execution?
<Miltos01> i made a blundder! i reinstalled nvidia drivers (replacing new) and now kde can't start? pls help!!!
<sonoftheclayr> xero: it will bring the prompt up again so you can close it
<xero> the process must contenue running...
<sonoftheclayr> xero: it will
<xero> sweet
<xero> thanks
<sonoftheclayr> np
<xero> im gonna try it... but im gonna have to disconnect, so i will be back
<Fragility> does anyone know of a good program that could analyze as many things about my computer as possible
<Fragility> I'm having some complex problems and would love more data about the integrity of various devices
<xero> no cigar...
<Darkrift> anyone know how to get djvu support in firefox?
<xero> ok l guess ill explain more in detail. i have a shortcut on my desktop that runs this in a shell... it asks for the root passwd, then maps my modem to /dev/modem
<Darkrift> ive been going in circles for 35 mins
<Darkrift> firefox plugin for linux takes you to a lib page, that page has an instaler that doesnt install a firefox plugin, and so on....
<sonoftheclayr> xero: try kdesu instead of sudo and don't run it in a shell
<xero> ok
<xero> ill be back i guess... gotta test
<xero> sonoftheclayr you are awesome!
<xero> now... how do i get kppp to load after that
<xero> its gotta be oneclick... (for my grandmother)
<Fragility> for some reason things seem to take a long time to load on the command line
<Fragility> like when I open it up it takes a very long time for my name and computer to show
<Fragility> what type of failure would cause that?
<ciacon> can I use KPPP for ADSL?
<Darkrift> i guess nobody knows
<wepiha> hello. I have a network bridge script I want to be run (as root, or whatever) startup, where would I put said script?
<wepiha> *at startup
<xero> darkrift: im looking
<destynova> what part of the xorg.conf defines the resolution?
<Darkrift> normally the part at the bottom
<Darkrift> it will have a lsit of res's
<destynova> do i just retype the resolution?
<destynova> i need 1440X900
<Darkrift> i added a new one because my widescreen res wasnt in there
<Darkrift> so i added one in the same format as the rest
<destynova> at the top?
<Darkrift> hold on
<xero> darkrift: what exactly have you installed for djvu?
<wepiha> destynova: you should be looking in the Section "Screen"
<destynova> okies i see that
<Darkrift> 		Modes		"1024x768"	"800x600"	"640x480"
<Darkrift> thats how my old line was
<Darkrift> the new one is
<xero> destynova: at the top of xorg.conf theres a command to reconfigure your xorg.conf
<Darkrift> 		Modes		"1280x800"	"1024x768"	"800x600"	"640x480"
<xero> its safer
<Darkrift> mine didnt detect the widescreen res properly
<Darkrift> so someone in here told me how to edit it
<xero> ohi was told to usethe wizard... oh well its all the same
<destynova> how do i get to the  wizard?
<xero> its in the notes at tghe top
<xero> you know all of the #'s?
<luca> hi everyone
<K-Ryan> hi luca
<luca> does anyone here have very buggering issues with system tray and compiz fusion? :)
<luca> (and maybe also with knetworkmanager)
<K-Ryan> You can try #ubuntu-effects
<K-Ryan> Your best bet is in there
<luca> same issues, but compiz fusion works better ;)
<destynova> how do i edit the xorg.conf?
<luca> oh sorry channel
<luca> thx :)
<K-Ryan> luca: You can ask in here
<destynova> buffer is readonly
<K-Ryan> You'll just get a better response in there
<luca> destynova: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf - but WHY?
<luca> K-Ryan ok thx :D
<Darkrift> xero, nevermind, i found a viewer that works good enough
<xero> ok
<destynova> i'm trying t change my default res in xorg.conf with emacs
<Darkrift> id use kate
<Darkrift> easier
<K-Ryan> default res can be set in system settings
<Darkrift> sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xero> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<K-Ryan> Darkrift: Depends on the person, I like nano for instance
<K-Ryan> Dark: kdesu kate
<K-Ryan> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Darkrift> but still, kate is easier tehn emacs
<K-Ryan> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<luca> btw, I have some issues with knetworkmanager
<K-Ryan> Darkrift: He might be used to it and or wants to use it
<Darkrift> i c
<luca> often when I boot it crashes and I am forced to kill and reopen the application :(
<Darkrift> ok, sorry, destynova do as you wish, because yo might be used to doing it that way
<meuhlol> what application you need to reboot?
<K-Ryan> Darkrift: If he were using nano, I could understand you saying that, but people usually don't use emacs by accident.
<luca> knetworkmanager
<luca> sometimes it stops dead, does not even show in the tray
<luca> mostly when I boot
<Darkrift> K-Ryan, I installed emacs because i was told to use it due to the syntax highliting, then i found how much of a pita it is, and that kate supports syntax highliting too
<Darkrift> so i sorta ended up using it by accident
<K-Ryan> Darkrift: Well that's good for coding
<luca> kate is great IMHO :D not using any other text editor (and I am no programmer, but it's still great :) )
<K-Ryan> But he's just modifying his xorg.conf, he just needs basic editing.
<destynova> now everything is really huge!
<Miltos01> i made a blundder! i reinstalled nvidia drivers (replacing new) and now kde can't start? pls help!!!
<destynova> yay now i'm stuck at 800x600!
<meuhlol> xorg.conf edited?
<destynova> nah from the system setting menu
<meuhlol> what grafic card you are? nvidia?
<meuhlol> if so i maybe can help you, if ati i can't probably :/
<destynova> nvidia
<meuhlol> open an konsole
<meuhlol> and try that: sudo nvidia-settings
<_Iamda> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<destynova> ok a thingy popedup
<meuhlol> destynova: can you change your res in nvidia-settings?
<destynova> and i got some errors
<destynova> nope
<meuhlol> reinstall drivers ;)
<destynova> i did it thru the add/remove programs thingy
<meuhlol> do it manually
<meuhlol> via a console
<destynova> itsa nvidia 6100
<destynova> intigrated
<destynova> does my processor effect my video drivers
<destynova> i'm running a 32 bit os ona 64bit amd
<Darkrift> me too
<Darkrift> seems to work fine
<destynova> so i get linux ia32?
<meuhlol> destynova: proc not affect your grafik gard
<meuhlol> destynova: wait
<destynova> i got sumthin called .run
<meuhlol> destynova: you have amd 64?
<destynova> yeah
<meuhlol> okey, did you installed linux-k7 ?
<destynova> i dunno what that is
<destynova> i'm on kubuntu 32 bit
<meuhlol> oh
<meuhlol> do that (follow me)
<meuhlol> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.backup
<Miltos01> i made a blundder! i reinstalled nvidia drivers (replacing new) and now kde can't start? pls help!!!
<Darkrift> would if i could Miltos01
<meuhlol> sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<meuhlol> sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<meuhlol> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Miltos01> meuhlol...thanks, i will try...
<meuhlol> destynova: and after restart
<vzduch> destynova: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -> pick the nvidia driver, choose the correct resolutions your monitor can handle and, preferrably, use the Advanced setting for your monitor frequencies, you can enter them directly there and all will be fine :)
<meuhlol> vzduch: nice too :)
<meuhlol> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<destynova> ok i did all that
<destynova> but havnt restarted yet
<vzduch> ok, then restart X
<Miltos01> meuhlol...nothing...
<meuhlol> ctrl + alt + return
<meuhlol> Miltos01: restart xorg
<Miltos01> meyhlol, how?
<vzduch> meuhlol: no.. either Ctrl + Alt + Backspace (kill) or 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart' (clean)
<meuhlol> Miltos01: ctrl + alt + <---
<Miltos01> meuhlol, i the system freezes on kubuntu logo, i can't get to command line!
<sonoftheclayr> i'm having some troubles with the nvidia drivers. Every now and again X will just restart, usually when i'm doing something. it just did it twice in about 10 minutes. can anyone help?
<meuhlol> ctrl + alt +f1
<meuhlol> edit xorg.conf
<meuhlol> in a safe mode
<meuhlol> i have to go, sorry
<vzduch> o0
<Miltos01> meyhlol, ok now i am on the command line, how to edit xorg.conf?
<vzduch> Miltos01: e.g. 'sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Miltos01> vzduch ok...and thanks
<Ze_M> Riddell: ping
<destynova> ok i have restarted
<vzduch> destynova: now you should be able to properly adjust your resolution
<vzduch> if it doesn't already show, that is
<shaneed> hai everybody
<destynova> how do i get back to that nvidia x config thingy?
<shaneed> join
<vzduch> destynova: you mean 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' (iirc)?
<Miltos01> vzduch, what to edit?
<destynova> the little progy that poped up
<shaneed_> jsdfk
<shaneed_> hai anybody know how to install kde4 in feisty
<destynova> damn...
<vzduch> Miltos01: compare your Device section w/ this --> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/1755 - 'Identifier' is the name of your gfx card and can be set ad libitum
<destynova> i got lost somehow
<Darkrift> same problem still destynova ?
<Miltos01> vzduch, thank you very much, problem solved!!! i replaced nvidia with vesa, and now i now what should i do (i hope)!!!
<comodo> can someonee tell me how to check for direct rendering
<destynova> now i cant get to the window to change  my res :(
<Darkrift> you added in the new res?
<Darkrift> as the first one on the line?
<destynova> no i havnt edited the xorg.conf yet
<Darkrift> for me, i edited the conf, then i restarted x (the sloppy way ctrl+alt+backspace) and it booted with the correct res
<Darkrift> thats how easy it was
<Darkrift> and someone in here told me how to do it, so i assume its somewhat safe if you do it properly
<destynova> i tried to edit it but it told me it was read only
<Darkrift> just add "****x****"tab
<Darkrift> yeah, yo have to open it as root
<Darkrift> kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Darkrift> try that
<Darkrift> you should be able to save it as root
<Darkrift> and....
<Darkrift> kate will make an automatic backup called xorg.conf~ ( i think )
<Darkrift> so if you crash, use command line to fix it
<Darkrift> restore the backup and you can try again
<destynova> my xorg.conf looks totally diff now
<destynova> :(
<Darkrift> its ok
<Darkrift> just find the highest bit section
<Darkrift> 		Depth	24
<Darkrift> look for the line right under that
<Ze_M> to whos running kde-3.5.7, when running kcmshell clock doest it appear servers to sincronize the hour?
<Darkrift> because i think 24bit depth is the default
<Darkrift> i am rnning 3.5.7
<Darkrift> what is kcmshell?
<comodo> i have a small problem i have nvidia drivers working and beryl but when i start it up the bar on top of windows disapers the one that has minimize maxamize and everything
<Ze_M> run in konsole sudo kcmshell clock
<Darkrift> thats your windows decorations comodo
<Ze_M> darkkish: you do know whats konsole right?
<Darkrift> right click on the berl icon and try to "reload window decorator"
<Ze_M> mean Darkrift
<Darkrift> if that doesnt work, try to reload your window manager
<Darkrift> yes, lemme try Ze_M
<destynova> gonna reboot
<Darkrift> ok, ran it
<Darkrift> the clock config opened
<Diki> Quick question: What is Konversation's default install path?
<Darkrift> seems to work Ze_M
<Ze_M> Darkrift: read what i asked
<Ze_M> [08:26:05]  <Ze_M> to whos running kde-3.5.7, when running kcmshell clock doest it appear servers to sincronize the hour?
<Darkrift> i see it, but dont understnad the q
<Darkrift> when i resized the window, i see the "administrator mode" button
<Darkrift> if i click on that, i can "auto adjust time and date"
<Darkrift> then i can change servers to sync to
<Ze_M> Darkrift: do you see any options or fileds to select any servers?
<Darkrift> yes
<Darkrift> right above the clock
<Ze_M> ok
<Darkrift> but you need admin mode to do it
<vzduch> Ze_M: don't run X programs from terminal w/ sudo, it can mess up your permissions.. that's what kdesu is for
<Ze_M> at last
<Darkrift> yeah, i just learned that tonight
<Ze_M> vzduch: you can say that to newbies
<Darkrift> i didnt know kdesu worked in konsole
<Darkrift> so i always went to the stupid run dialog to do it
<Ze_M> run kdesu konqueror
<vzduch> [09:26:32]  < Ze_M> run in konsole sudo kcmshell clock <-- I think it was you who said that ;)
<Ze_M> you can run it konsole or by clicking alt+f2
<Ze_M> vzduch: so?
* Darkrift is a n00b and will stay out of this debate
<Ze_M> better go packaging dkms alsa
<Ze_M> than enter in this discussion...
<Darkrift> how do i change the look of the bash prompt?
<Darkrift> i did it years ago on freebsd, but dont remember how
<Ze_M> Darkrift: change bashrc
<vzduch> Ze_M: you can package whatever you wish, if you give what I perceive to be bad advice to n00bs I can say that :)
* vzduch will now get out of the discussion, grab his bag and catch the bus to work
<Darkrift> lol
<Ze_M> vzduch: as i said i will not discuss any with you but no one gaved any advice, just told Darkrift to try it
<Ze_M> and newboes must start learning at some point, and many want to learn
<Darkrift> wb destynova, did it work?
<destynova> tnx for the help everyone
<destynova> nah
<destynova> still fecked up
<Darkrift> damn
<Darkrift> that sucks
<Darkrift> worked great for me
<Ze_M> Darkrift: you another way to change prompt
<destynova> agian,   tnx for all your efforts i'm gonna call it a night and try agian tomorow
<Darkrift> good luck
<Ze_M> Darkrift: create for example a file /etc/profile.d/newbash.sh
<destynova> tnx :)
<Ze_M> Darkrift: edit it, and enter;
<Ze_M> #!/bin/sh
<Ze_M> PS1="[\u@newbash \W] \\$ "
<Ze_M> than run konsole and there you have it
<Darkrift> cool
<Darkrift> i wish i could scale my whole display to be smaller
<Darkrift> like using a higher res would do
<yeniklasor> Where can I see my 'cpu, ram..' (system hardware) ?
<Ze_M> Darkrift: also easy
<Ze_M> Darkrift: enter /etc/X11 and edit xresources, search for a line that says some like this: Xft.dpi: 90     and then put comment it bu putting a ! in the begining
<Ze_M> Darkrift: or for example change the value 90 to 80
<Ze_M> and its /etc/X11/Xresources, then logout
<stephen> how do you see ram etc i wanna know too
<Ze_M> stephen: run free in konsole
<grul> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<stephen> thx
<yeniklasor> How can I check how much Ram and CPU I have?
<Ze_M> grul: thats only for cpu
<Darkrift> i dont have a file there, just a folder Ze_M
<Ze_M> yeniklasor: just read the 2 lines before
<Ze_M> Darkrift: where?
<Darkrift> . /etc/X11/Xresources/
<Darkrift> its a folder
<stephen> sorry, one more thing, how do you change the resolution
<Ze_M> Darkrift: show me the output of /etc/X11/
<stephen> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Ze_M> stephen: run kcontrol and earch it
<grul> well, free for ram, cat /proc/cpuinfo for cpu, df for hdds, lspci for most other devices
<Ze_M> stephen: run kcontrol and search it
<grul> i don't know any more commands for this purpose, heh
<Darkrift> app-defaults  default-display-manager  rgb.txt  xinit  xorg1.conf  xorg.conf~  xorg.conf.backup  xserver   Xsession.d        XvMCConfig
<Darkrift> cursors       fonts                    X        xkb    xorg.conf   xorg.conf!  Xresources        Xsession  Xsession.options  Xwrapper.config
<Darkrift> was only 2 lines, figured pasting was safe
<Ze_M> Darkrift: of course isnt here, paste in pastbin
<stephen> what is kcontrol
<stephen> ?
<Ze_M> Darkrift: run ls -as /etc/X11
<stephen> sorry ive only been on linux for 2 days
<Ze_M> stephen: fo read docs
<Ze_M> stephen: google is your friend
<yeniklasor> grul : you are brilliant
<yeniklasor> thanks
<Ze_M> stephen: sorry but your simply too much green, cant help in that level, google
<Darkrift> pastebin';d
<stephen> simply too much green lol
<stephen> ?
<Darkrift> green = new
<Darkrift> i believe
<Ze_M> Darkrift: paste the output of ls -as /etc/X11   in pastebin.com
<Darkrift> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30076/
<stephen> oh i see
<stephen> lol
<yeniklasor> What is the meaning of i686, i3** for cpu, isn't all these 32 bit?
<grul> i686 is 64 bit if i'm not mistaken
<sercik> nono
<Darkrift> 586 was the first pentium i believe
<Ze_M> darkkish: sorry, i mean ls -als /etc/X11
<yeniklasor> my cpu 32 bit but kubuntu says i686
<sercik> i686 is not 64 bit
<grul> oh
<Ze_M> yeniklasor: yes
<sercik> i686 are the pentium 3 i think
<yeniklasor> mine p4
<sercik> p4 is 686
<Ze_M> sercik: not quite
<Darkrift> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30077/
<Darkrift> no
<grul> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I686
<Ze_M> 586, 686 are all for x86 that is 32 bit
<Ze_M> about being p3 or p4 or other is another issue
<Ze_M> darkkish: show me now ls -als /etc/X11/Xresources
<Darkrift> i did
<Darkrift> read up 5 lines
<Darkrift> oh
<Darkrift> i c
<Darkrift> theres only one file in there
<Ze_M> for example mandriva uses i586 for all 32bit
<Ze_M> Darkrift: you showed ls -als /etc/X11, now im asking  ls -als /etc/X11/Xresources
<Darkrift> 4 -rw-r--r--  1 root root  319 2007-02-13 03:02 x11-common
<Darkrift> thats the only file in that folder
<Ze_M> darkkish: show me the output of: grep -r Xft.dpi /etc/X11
<Darkrift> there is no output
<Ze_M> and grep -r dpi /etc/X11
<Darkrift> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<waylandbill> x86 meant that the 32-bit instruction set was backwards compatible with the 8086's 16-bit instruction set.
<Darkrift> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30078/
<yeniklasor> Now how can I check in which speed is working my ram (400, 333...)?
<stephen> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<stephen> thats what i did earlier
<stephen> it showed my ram and other stuff
<Ze_M> Darkrift: seams kubuntu uses another file, i dont use kubuntu, i use mandriva, kubuntu its nothing more than a medium distro
<grul> what do you mean by medium?
<Ze_M> Darkrift: sorry that i cant help on this, maybe read some docs from kubuntu or ask some kubuntu developer
<yeniklasor> stephen | I didn't see there about ram
<stephen> :(
<waylandbill> medium?
<stephen> i cant remember what i did
<yeniklasor> I can copy-paste if you want :D
<Ze_M> grul: for example kubuntu doesnt have a panel to configure all aspects of the distro, in that point even windows wins to ubuntu k/x
<waylandbill> If I count everything installable by apt, then I could say something about other distros not having the abiity to install as much. That seems a short fall in my book.
<Ze_M> grul: still some important things to kubuntu so that can be considered a good distro
<grul> I see
<Ze_M> kubuntu is very known due to have guys with money that do a lot of punlicity
<Ze_M> publicity*
<Ze_M> thats all
<yeniklasor> Kubuntu's file manager is not good (konqueror) :D
<grul> Well, so be it, but the more people migrating from windows to a linux based operating system the better, right? :) even if it's not the best distro
<Ze_M> yeniklasor: konqueror is a great browser
<stephen> i like the clean feel of linux
<Ze_M> i always use konqueror
<waylandbill> so. publicity is good. I like the fact that they didn't cower to microsoft's strong arm on the patent issue.
<yeniklasor> But not good file browser
<Ze_M> waylandbill: no one refered to that
<grul> in my opinion kubuntu's file manager is called konsole :D
<Ze_M> and that have to do with linux, not kubuntu itself
<stephen> i really want to change the god dam  resolution but i cant
<stephen> i need a good guide on kubuntu
<Ze_M> and ubuntu is debian based
<waylandbill> seeing as that's canonical's position, it is relevant to kubuntu. It was my opinion why I like *ubuntu.
<Ze_M> stephen: change to mandriva that you have a panel to configure everything
<stephen> wtf is that?
<stephen> lol
<Ze_M> *ubuntu have what all distros have
<Ze_M> stephen: one of the bests distros out there
<yeniklasor> stephen | I downloaded drivers from nvidia official site, then installed it from console. Now almost everything I have like windows's nvidia drivers :D
<Ze_M> well its time for me to go
<stephen> bye
<waylandbill> not sure why someone is on this channel telling everyone to switch to their distro is beyond me. Probably trolling or something. sheesh.
<yeniklasor> Kubuntu don't have another file manager? kunqueror sucks. I can't change pictures' preview and file choosing with "hold ctrl and mouse" isn't good.
<Carnage\> Try krusader
<yeniklasor> Downloading krusader
<stephen> WTF there is no WINE app for kubuntu
<stephen> onl ubuntu
<stephen> :(
<yeniklasor> wine can work with Kubuntu too :S
<stephen> oooh
<stephen> how?
<yeniklasor> just install it
<yeniklasor> sudo apt-get install wine
<Riyoxke> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<yeniklasor> :D
<waylandbill> yeniklasor: there's tons of installable stuff. Just because it comes with one file manager or doesn't come with something doesn't mean it's not available. Just a couple clicks away. :-)
<stephen> yeniklasor: thanks
<waylandbill> that was intended for stephen btw. :-)
<yeniklasor> waylandbill | I like ubuntu's file manager. Can I set it default?
<stephen> so this wine thing allows me to use windows applications?
<mbone> Can't read Jpg file on NTFS drive , why ? :P
<mbone> Using Konqueror and the image can't show
<mbone> also digiKam
<yeniklasor> stephen | Not all windows app
<waylandbill> stephen: yes, but usually it's best to find a native linux app. and... wine doesn't support all DX9 games.
<stephen> im not interested in games lol
<stephen> i just want a few apps
<yeniklasor> Which apps? :D
<waylandbill> yeniklasor: I don't think you can make Nautilus the default file manager, but you can run it as an app under KDE.
<lunar-raven> can anyone tell me how to make an ntfs partition in linux? is this possible?
<yeniklasor> yes possible
<waylandbill> lunar-raven: gparted should be able to make an ntfs partition IIRC
<stephen> wtf how do i use this WINE thing?
<waylandbill> yeniklasor: I guess the other possibility is to run kde apps under a gnome desktop. :-)
<stephen> i tried to open a windows app and it didnt work
<waylandbill> stephen:   wine application.exe
<waylandbill> stephen: which windows app?
<stephen> its a tv channel streamer
<dotz> hi how do i install the basic X11 libraries libXext, libX11, libXt, libSM, libICE ? or how do i check if it is installed already
<yeniklasor> waylandbill | Nautilus says if I run it from console "/bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found"
<waylandbill> stephen: I'm sure an app that handes video streaming probably uses D
<waylandbill> stephen: I'm sure an app that handes video streaming probably uses Direct X
<stephen> :(
<yeniklasor> stephen : Me too couldn't get work my tvtuner
<waylandbill> yeniklasor: sounds like gnome uses the Enlightened Sound Daemon and you don't have it installed.
<yeniklasor> ok checking
<waylandbill> stephen: you probably could find an equivelant linux app though.
<stephen> yea
<stephen> linux is great
<stephen> just hard to get used to
<yeniklasor> esound-common is installed already
<yeniklasor> stephen : Use kdetv , but I couldn't find any channel from of these tvtuner apps. There was no my country's scan option.
<stephen> wwot
<stephen> woot
<stephen> i installed it without help
<stephen> lol
<stephen> 1st time
<waylandbill> yeniklasor: must be supplied by a different package.
<yeniklasor> stephen what did you do :D
<yeniklasor> waylandbill | I'm installing now all enlightened sound daemon packages :D
<stephen> sudo apt-get install kdetv
<grul> !openal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yeniklasor> good :D
<stephen> but i cant get the app to run
<stephen> lol
<stephen> it has errors
<yeniklasor> :S
<stephen> how do i uninstall apps?
<yeniklasor> sudo apt-get remove kdetv
<stephen> sudo apt-get uninstall kdetv?
<yeniklasor> which errors?
<stephen> oh
<stephen> remove
<yeniklasor> yea
<t_maus> apt-get remove kdetc
<stephen> VBI initialisation failed
<yeniklasor> wait
<yeniklasor> launch adept-manager
<yeniklasor> search for vbi and install what you found :D
<yeniklasor> adept_manager
<stephen> i cant be bothered lol
<stephen> i searched for it
<stephen> installed some  stuff
<stephen> and it still dun work
<yeniklasor> what is error again?
<yeniklasor> where are you from
<stephen> im from loondon
<stephen> london^
<stephen> ooooooooooops
<yeniklasor> why
<stephen> i think i have it running
<stephen> but i see no channels
<yeniklasor> good
<yeniklasor> me too :D
<yeniklasor> but you can you are from England
<stephen> ok
<stephen> how?
<stephen> lol
<yeniklasor> just scan channels :D A few noob it
<stephen> i dont see scan channels
<yeniklasor> channels--> channel wisart
<stephen> its greyed  out
<stephen> so i cant select it
<yeniklasor> omg :D
<yeniklasor> remove it kdetv sucks
<yeniklasor> try xawtv
<ausome> Has anyone successfully installed a wireless network card - had it working only to have it "Dissappear" on a new Power Up
<ausome> as in - it's not sticking
<Loetmichel_CNC> moin!
<stephen> i couldnt get my wifi card to work
<stephen> so i just used ethernet :D
<ausome> Well I did get it going - I followed the destructions on someones page and it fired up - I'm missing something that'll make it see it again - I'm trying a few things now
<Loetmichel_CNC> hmmm... ist there a german channel for kubuntu? (installed it fresh, no idea where to get a channellist in konversation..)
<pag> !de | Loetmichel_CNC
<ubotu> Loetmichel_CNC: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Loetmichel_CNC> pag: thx
<aznpridechinese> anyone know how to get world of warcraft running with wine?
<pag> !wow | aznpridechinese
<ubotu> aznpridechinese: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<pag> hmm... there *was* WoW-specific site..
<netyire> hello all! can somebody help me with deluge torrent :D?
<netyire> it downloads fast, but sticks at 99.xx%
<netyire> any ideas?
<pag> aznpridechinese, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<pag> netyire, probably just not-working torrent. Those problems usually aren't depended on client you use
<netyire> :D, its from a private tracker quite well seeded
<netyire> deluge seems to be the problem though
<netyire> some people on the deluge forums report the same thing or something similar if I'm not wrong... :( oh well
<netyire> okay then back to ktorrent :D
<netyire> thanks for the help!
<Lopin> I'm having a bit of trouble with ndiswrapper...  Anyone up to helping me?
<Narada> hi all; my hard drive is full; how can i tell what is taking up all the space; how can i purge all  of apt-get's files?
<Lopin> google jgoodies...  They have a multiplatform disk mapper...
<Lopin> It'll show you what's taking up space, and how much...
<Lopin> Like, in a piegraph...
<eagles0513875> Narada: do sudo apt-get autoclean
<eagles0513875> Narada: that will clean up any unused or no longer need archives that r left after install
<Lopin> Anyone know anything about ndiswrapper?
<Narada> eagles0513875: done but still full; what commands can i use to find out what is taking up all the space?
<Timsen> Narada: you can install filelight this is a nice graphical tool
<wepiha> hey anyone know how I edit my network settings to enable a network bridge (br0) instead of vanilla eth0?
<Narada> Timsen: trying now
<_4str1> or change the view mode in konqueror
<Lopin> Can anyone help me with my wifi?
<chaotic> hey is  it  wise to remove  python  if its broken  to reinstall
<Narada> Timsen: thanks that helped a lot
<Timsen> np Narada
<Lopin> Anyone know about wifi?
<Timsen> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Lopin> Looked...  I can't figure out how to use ndiswrapper, I'm new, I need help...
<ausome> Lopin - there are lots of helpful info on the ubuntu forums
<Lopin> I hear you...
<Lopin> I'm just not able to use the scripts and such...
<Lopin> I'm still too new to linux...
<Lopin> I don't understand what the heck I'm typing in the event something goes wrong, and I can't get it working...
<ausome> Lopin - I hear that too - it's a good way to get your feet wet - most of those postings have LOTS of new commands to play with
<ausome> Lopin - Just remember - Never give up :)
<ausome> Lopin - My sons PC has had his wireless network card running - but it's not being remembered. Just working out how to mkae it stick
<Lopin> It's 535 in the morning...  I've been up for a day and a half working on this so I think I'm just gonna take a nap, and call linksys in the morning...  Er...  Afternoon...
<ausome> Lopin - do a lspci in a command screen - that'll show you what your network card is - then chase it from there
<Lopin> Problems with the driver...  It's installing, but not recognizing the card...
<Lopin> Am I doing something wrong?
<Lopin> I have to use ndiswrapper...  And I can't figure out why my driver isn't working...
<HackSign> i want download a file with fire .what plugin should i download ?
<HackSign> er.. a flv file
<HackSign> anybody here ?
<Lynoure> HackSign: yes.
<Lynoure> HackSign: no idea what 'fire' is in this context.
<eagles0513875> anyone fmailiar with xine
<eagles0513875> HackSign: google what programs can play fire
<HackSign> ok any way thanxs
<eagles0513875> anyone know much about xine and debugging it
<arun> i dont know if this is offtopic, but how easy would it be to convert my pc into a public facing server
<eagles0513875> ?
<kraut> moin
<danya> hello :) .. I'm trying to install wine but I keep getting the error that there's no installation candidate .. and all repo are enabled ..
<pag> danya, enable wine's own repo
<pag> danya, although it *should* work from default ones too
<danya> pag : how to enable wine's own repo ?
<pag> danya, are you using 64-bit?
<danya> pag : yes
<pag> ooh... I'm not even sure if Wine runs on 64bit...
<danya> pag : ( god every problem I'm facing on ubuntu is because I'm using a 64-bit !
<pag> danya, http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb here are some instructions..
<danya> I can't even work flash player !
<pag> danya, yup... 64bit can be problematic
<pag> !flash64 | danya
<ubotu> danya: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<danya> pag : thanks ..
<afd_>  I'm trying to install ubuntu feisty on a ext3 partition on which I have a /home folder which I don't want erased. I can't do this because when I try to configure the partition as / (root) the installer tells me that it needs to format the partition. are there any options to force the install not to format the partition?
<pag> danya, you could also try Gnash, I've heard it works pretty well.. you'll need version 0.8.x though
<danya> pag : I tried gnash ..also having problems with it lol
<danya> pag : I know this might be a lame Q .. but if I'm using a gnome desktop and when start up I get the kubuntu logo .. that means I'm using Kubuntu  ?
<Narada> what's the default apache web root on kubuntu by default
<zorglu_> q. i would like to change the mimetype handling in kde, where should i look ? like to play this kind of movie, launch this player and not this one
<pag> danya, startup logo = the one with progress bar right after the boot?
<danya> pag : yes
<zorglu_> Narada: out of the blue, it seems /var/www/apache2-default/
<pag> danya, it only means that you have configured (usually done automatically) it that way... if you want I can look up the command that can change it back to Ubuntu's
<pag> zorglu_, kcontrol -> KDE Components -> File Associations
<danya> pag : I don't mind kubuntu .. I get to choose to use kde or gnome I like that .. I'm just asking if this means I'm on kubunu even if I'm on a gnome desktop look ..
<zorglu_> pag: thankslooking
<pag> danya, all *buntus have the same base, the only differences are DEs and default apps
<danya> pag : so whenever I install something and says ( for kubuntu or ubuntu ) my choice wont effect the installation ?
<pag> danya, hmm.. what do you mean? usually thos differences are in the way the programms are configured to ie. Autostart
<danya> pag : I got it :) .. thanks :) .. I'm doing the steps to install wine if I have any problems I'll get back here :)
<pvandewyngaerde> what's the default mail client in kubuntu ?
<pag> pvandewyngaerde, kmail
<pvandewyngaerde> how do i start it ?
<danya> pag : I still get the same error :(
<pag> pvandewyngaerde, alt+f2 and type: kmail
<pag> pvandewyngaerde, or just open Kontact from the menus
<zorglu_> pag: hmm isnt there another 'database' which overwrite the one shown in kcontrol ? or do i have to reboot/relog ? i did put the apps,smplayer, i want at the highest order of preference, but still kaffeine is launch when i click on the file
<pag> danya, did you read the instructions for 64-bit users?
<pvandewyngaerde> pag i dont see it
<zorglu_> pag: and quitting/relaunch kcontrol do show the modified database, so it clearly has been saved
<danya> pag : yes
<pag> danya, http://wiki.winehq.org/UbuntuAMD64 <- those instructions
<pag> zorglu_, I never tried myself.. so I'm not quite sure
<pag> pvandewyngaerde, you don't see what?
<zorglu_> pag: ok i will try reboot
<danya> pag : If I'm on feisty does that mean I'm running on a new 64-bit ?
<pag> danya, hmm? all *buntu releases are offered in both 32 and 64bit versions..
<stdin> pvandewyngaerde: KMenu -> Office -> Kontact
<danya> pag : .. the last link u gave me said that If I'm on feisty I don't have to do those steps since I'm not in an older version
<pag> danya, hmm.. have you already tried adding wine's repos and trying to install from there?
<danya> pag : hold on I just checked the source list after entering the commands and I didnt find them ..
<pag> danya, iirc wine doesn't add the to sources.list, but somewhere else in /etc/apt/
<danya> pag : lol ok
<arun> i have installed LAMP on my PC.. i can test php files locally. what would i have to do to make it a public server?
<stdin> in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ probably
<zorglu_> pag: my bad, the update worked immediatly, it was me changing video/avi instead of video/x-msvideo
<pag> zorglu_, ok. :)
<stdin> arun: make apache listen to your public address
<arun> stdin: is there any proper guide for doing this? sorry for the trouble
<stdin> !LAMP
<stdin> ...waits...
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<stdin> arun: that's the guide
<arun> thanks stdin.. really appreciate it
<stdin> :)
<starter> hello friends, please PLEASE tell me how to re-enable the file menu in Kopete (I disabled it by accident)
<stdin> starter: Ctrl-M ?
<starter> stdin: THANK YOU :)
<stdin> no problem
<Narada> how can i set /tmp default permissions
<Narada> it says root      30 2007-02-14 10:09 vmlinuz -> boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-11-generic
<Narada> sorry i mean: drwxrwxrwt (what is the 't' in this)
<stdin> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<stdin> Narada: and that is the default permissions for /tmp
<Narada> stdin: i know i am trying to create a second directory with same permissions as tmp so i need to know how to recreate it
<Narada> never mind it is just 777 and sticky i guess
<stdin> Narada: ahh, you can do something like "chmod u=rwx,g=rwx,o=rwxt dir"
<stdin> Narada: there is a number for it, it'll be like 1777, but I'm not sure what it is
<Narada> stdin: yeah i jsut did chmod 777 and then chmod +t
<Narada> stdin: hmm i wonder what channel i should ask about the number :)
<Mark17> hello is there a good vnc viewer available on kubuntu 7.04?
<wepiha> !info krdc | Mark17
<ubotu> mark17: krdc: Remote Desktop Connection for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu9 (feisty), package size 503 kB, installed size 972 kB
<stdin> Narada: it may have it on wikipedia
<Mark17> with that programm i can connect to an external vnc server?
<Narada> does the server install of kubuntu have a graphical or a console install?
<stdin> Narada: server install doesn't install a gui
<stdin> Narada: and if you mean the actual install disk, that's text mode too
<Mark17> wepiha: i can't find how i can start using it with an allready installed vnc server
<wepiha> Mark17: krdc should work on any rdp or vnc server you can access over the inter or intranet
<Mark17> wepiha: i can't find a way to connect to the vnc server
<wepiha> try vnc:/192.168.0.10:1
<wepiha> or something that matches your IP address or fqdn
<Mark17> ok
<Mark17> thank you, it works
<wepiha> anytime
<yeniklasor> How can I install to firefox, adobe reader addon?
<pag> yeniklasor, either acroread-plugins  or mozilla-acroread  I'm not quite sure which
<yeniklasor> E: Couldn't find package acroread-plugins
<yeniklasor> either of them gives same
<yeniklasor>  Couldn't find package
<pag> yeniklasor, they're probably in Canonicals Commercial repos
<pag> yeniklasor, deb http://archive.canonical.com feisty-commercial main
<yeniklasor> ok
<alx_> hi
<stephen> what does no outside nmessgaes meaqn?
<pag> yeniklasor, or medibuntu...
<pag> stephen, that you cannot send messages to chan, if you're not joined to it
<stephen> wth how would you do that?
<assairo> a little cuestion; i have upgraded my kubuntu and linux kernel too, and now when grub is launched i have two kubuntu's with both linux kernel( the old and the upgraded)
<yeniklasor> not working
<yeniklasor> deb http://archive.medubuntu.com feisty-commercial main ?
<assairo> there's any problem having both kernels?
<pag> stephen, never tried.. and most channels have the protection for those. ie. /say #channel something  might work...
<stephen> how do you update tghe kernals?
<titanix88> hello!!
<pag> assairo, 'both'?
<yeniklasor> pag | Can't I download it as a deb ?
<stephen> #kubuntu lol
<assairo> yes, at the grub now i have 2 kubuntus
<pag> yeniklasor, it might be in medibuntu
<pag> !medibuntu | yeniklasor
<ubotu> yeniklasor: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<assairo> one with the old kernel (2.63.11?) and the upgraded (2.63.18?)
<stephen> how did you update your kernal?
<pag> assairo, oh... that's how it should be with default settings. so no worries :)
<assairo> stephen: with update manager i upgrade to kubuntu 7.04
<stephen> oh
<assairo> pag:  ok, thx :)
<stephen> i did already ^^
<pag> stephen, or meybe /msg #channel  instead of /say.. as I said; never tried
<stephen> hmmm
<stephen> i think thats right
<yeniklasor> pag | Thank you a lot
<pag> np.
<stephen> let me try it on my ds
<stephen> and its not from outside cos im joined already ^^
<stephen> hmmm how do i install .deb files on kubuntu?
<stephen> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<stephen> hmmm
<stephen> solution :)
<stephen> one problem :( i dont see install
<stephen> oops
<stephen> found it
<stephen> wow linux is so simple
<stephen> when you get used to it
<stevo111> omg
<stevo111> so many ppl
<pag> stevo111, #ubuntu has even more.
<Dragnslcr> In here?
<Dragnslcr> ~350 isn't that large of an IRC channel
<Dragnslcr> #ubuntu has over 1000
<stephen> :O
<stephen> does anyone know about tinyXP?
<stephen> can you dual boot?
<stephen> to that
<Dragnslcr> Most IRC channels for anything relatively popular have 300-500 users
<meuhlol> plop all
* stephen slaps meuhlol
<meuhlol> !beer stephen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer stephen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<meuhlol> xD
<stephen> !your mum stephen
<meuhlol> someone knows how to became a Domain Name extension property? Sounds like: I want create .kaka extension and have my website adress like www.mysite.kaka who I have to contact?
<stephen> dammit
<stephen> whats jfgi?
<pag> !jfgi | stephen
<ubotu> stephen: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<stephen> i know
<meuhlol> cus after that i will be happy to transform my second PC to an server station (what i have bough for gaming with watercooling etc, but now i don't play xD)
<Dragnslcr> meuhlol- um, ICANN doesn't create new top-level domains just because someone (with less than $100 million) asks them
<pag> stephen, it stands for "Just f****** Google it"
<meuhlol> rofl Dragnslcr, i know... i have read them yesterday
<Dragnslcr> So what exactly is your question then?
<meuhlol> Dragnslcr: but maybe an another company do that?
<Dragnslcr> Huh?
<Dragnslcr> ICANN is the only organization that creates top-level domains
<titanix88> any diggers here??
<stephen> O_o
<titanix88> stephen: ._O
<meuhlol> Dragnslcr: or maybe there are is an "unofficial" way to do that? Cus really, I don't want to pay "third party services" to have my domain and after "gestionning" a subdomains for my friends... just want to have my proper domain extension and offer my services... however I don't have 100m $...
<Dragnslcr> I'm sure you can put any TLD you want in your DNS server's configuration, but nobody that serves more than 10 users would bother
<Dragnslcr> You can register domain names for $10/year'
<Dragnslcr> Probably cheaper if you shop around a bit
<meuhlol> Dragnslcr: so if for exemple i will install bind (dns server) and make like www.mysite.lol it will work? no, really?
<Dragnslcr> For anyone using your server as their DNS server, sure
<Dragnslcr> But only an idiot would use someone else's home computer as their DNS server
<meuhlol> ahahahaha
<meuhlol> sounds like an "home network" ahahahaha
<Dragnslcr> And only people using your DNS server could resolve that domain name
<meuhlol> but with that i don't want to transform my ISP to public ISP lol
<titanix88> why everyone have to register to a american org for a domain???
<stephen> !tar.gz
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<freemason> hello I need help
<pag> !ask | freemason
<ubotu> freemason: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<titanix88> ark is something as stupid as anyone can imagine
<Dragnslcr> titanix88- only if it's a domain that only American companies are registrars for
<titanix88> pag acing like some irc cop.
<Dragnslcr> Every country has their own top-level domain that they administrate themselves
<freemason> I am running ubuntu and want to install acrobat reader, I tried to write sudo apt-get install acroread but it didn't work
<pag> !medibuntu | freemason
<freemason> ubuntu7.04
<ubotu> freemason: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<pag> titanix88, pardon?
<meuhlol> freemason: KPDF
<freemason> but the version ago it worked
<freemason> I mean 6.10
<meuhlol> freemason: acrobat reader of adobe is only for windows
<meuhlol> i think*
<Hobbsee> meuhlol: it's on linux, too.
<freemason> they do it for linux too
<Hobbsee> meuhlol: however, it's not in the repositories - you'll have to get it off the adobe site
<Dragnslcr> Why you'd want to use it on either system, though
<pag> meuhlol, there's version in medibuntu / Canonical Commercial  not sure which
<Dragnslcr> I don't even use Acrobat on Windows
<freemason> ok I use it because I am used to it
<titanix88> if someone asks help u(i know it should be you) should help him/her.Not redirect to ubotu.
<stephen> whats a good game for linux
<stephen> ?
<freemason> I don't play games
<freemason> :-)
<stephen> i played monopoly and won 3500
<stephen> :)
<titanix88> stephan: nexuiz, xmoto
<freemason> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/tag/acrobat-reader-feisty/
<stephen> !xmoto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmoto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<freemason> ok thanks
<meuhlol> stephen: what type of game you want? if an FPS -> Open Arena is great! Based on QuakeIII engine :)
<stephen> oooh
* stephen downloads open arena
<titanix88> meuhlol why not nexuiz??
<meuhlol> stephen: if an game like "Worms Armagedon" you have "Wormux"
<freemason> well I will give it a try
<Hobbsee> pag: medibuntu that will be - the commercial repo doesnt have things that are illegal to host.
<titanix88> meuhlol i bet nexuiz is far better than open arena.
<pag> titanix88, prsonally I don't see any reason, why should I type something, that has already been added to ubotu.. Bot's here, so we can use it ;) If you have something to add, then please, let's move this discussion to -offtopic, since it doesn't belong here
<stephen> do alot of players play open arena and wormux?
<Hobbsee> unless they have na agreement, which i dont think they would
<meuhlol> titanix88: nice one too, but i prefer OpenArena playing online! Really hardcore gaming sometimes, and try to be 1st or 2nd at match finals :p
<pag> Hobbsee, ok :)
<Hobbsee> [22:14]  <titanix88> if someone asks help u(i know it should be you) should help him/her.Not redirect to ubotu.
<Hobbsee> titanix88: please, the bot is there for a reason.  most of the time, you could have got an answer by searching in the first place
<stephen> ubotu is helpful
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is helpful - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stephen> i got an aswer just by typing !deb
<pag> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<meuhlol> stephen: for games like "Heroes 3" with "step by step" you have Wesnoth... for strategy with magic you have "Glest", for racing... ouf... many games are available :) many portals too...
<stephen> omg
<stephen> glest was good
<titanix88> pag<->hobsee<->titanix88<->ubotu.....??!!!!??/
<Hobbsee> !autocomplete | titanix88
<ubotu> titanix88: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<titanix88> Hobbsee: thnx :))
<dps> Can anyone please tell me how to put java on konqueror?
<stephen> i just recently got ecsma on my elbow lol
<Hobbsee> titanix88: no problem
<dps> I have it on firefox
<dps> but i can't install in onKonqueror
<tmske> Hi, I'm looking for a music player that can easly handle 20000 songs
<dps> I install sunjava6-bin and jre and plugin
<titanix88> tmske: amarok
<stephen> 20000???????? :O
<tmske> titanix88: amarok doesn't work any more for some reason, it crashes on startup
<stephen> try updating or removing and reinstalling
<pag> dps, you might need konqueror-nsplugins
<titanix88> tmske: Are u the modern blackBeard or bought everyone of them?
<tmske> stephen: have tried a lot (deleting config and database files, different user..) but removing amarok will also remove kubuntu-desktop
<tmske> titanix88: I own most of the songs, but not all of them
<titanix88> tmske: kubuntu-desktop is nothing but a meta package.remove it.
<tmske> titanix88: ok, will try to remove amarok and put it back then
<juan> i've installed firestarter to configure my iptables, but everytime i reboot my iptables rules are empty again
<juan> how can i save the iptables rules so that when i reboot into ubuntu they're there
<tmske> titanix88: that doens't work either, it starts till it shows the screen and then crashes without any useful debug info
<esa-petri> Is there any hope to get paltalk working on linuxs (I dont like thease wind*ws only programs)
<titanix88> tmske: did u completely removed it(including configurations)?
<tmske> you mean delete amarokrc and remove the amarok folder under .kde/share/...
<titanix88> tmske: if u want dibug info, start from cli.
<tmske> titanix88: doens't show anything useful
<titanix88> tmske: try remove all configurations as u mentioned.
<tmske> I'll try that
<tmske> titanix88: it still crashes
<MaTiAz> Anyone have any recommendations for a WLAN card which works fine in Linux?
<titanix88> tmske: since when it started to crash?
<tmske> titanix88: I have no idea what I changed when it started to crash, I didn't think I updated anything necessary for amarok
<titanix88> tmske: 7.04?
<tmske> yes and amarok 1.4.6
<titanix88> i saw a new version in the backport.try it.
<pag> titanix88, hmm? 1.4.6 is newest stable
<stephen> where can a get deb apps?
<erik_> Guys, I need your help. I installed Timidity on my Ubuntu Feisty and frequently have error messages.
<stephen> !screen
<pag> stephen, getdeb.org iirc.  and of cource repos :)
<stephen> !resolution
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tmske> titanix88: it's the on from the backport
<ERIK_LIMA> I need help to configure Timidity
<ERIK_LIMA> Frequently I put to play a MIDI file from the game "Shinobi III - Return Of Ninja Master" and I can't listen to all instruments on the music
<pag> tmske, I'd suggest you try removing amarok, commenting out backports and trying to install 1.4.5 from official repos. Downgrading isn't really supported, but you could try..
<tmske> pag: ok, I'll try that
<ERIK_LIMA> When I listen to MIDI in Windows XP it's works fine
<ERIK_LIMA> Anyone could help me how to solve my problem with Timidity?
<titanix88> anyone used compiz fusion? It's beautiful but no window decorator works :(
<ERIK_LIMA> I need help to use Timidity! Please!
<pag> titanix88, something like compiz --replace might do the trick.. you should also install compiz-kde (or something like that)
<titanix88> ERIK_LIMA: i think there r thousands of midi players in linux. try something else.
<titanix88> pag:i installed compiz-kde,compiz-gnome...even tried with kde-window-decorator --replace but nothing works :(
<ERIK_LIMA> titanix, do you know a MIDI Player that is better than Timidity? What you suggest? :/
<pag> titanix88, well... kwin --replace  should at least give you your defaul-ones back
<ERIK_LIMA> I can only play MIDI via software
<pag> titanix88, also, if you have beryl still installed, you can also try emerald --replace
<ERIK_LIMA> Timidity works on my Ubuntu, but I always receive an output message like "No instrument mapped. This instrument will not be heard"
<sedir> ubuntubrasil-orkut
<sedir> ops
<ERIK_LIMA> And I can't listen to all instruments in this file taken fro vgmusic.com --> InnerDarkside.mid
<meuhlol> someone use usenet there?
<titanix88> pag: nice idea. btw why compiz fusion does not have the idea of diff window decorator like beryl??
<pag> titanix88, I don't know, I don't even use any of 3d accelerated desktops.
<ERIK_LIMA> Yes! It's a music from the Sega Genesis game "Shinobi III". When I play this file on Windows XP, it's plays well.
<meuhlol> ERIK_LIMA: what is file format you want to play correctly at nux?
<ERIK_LIMA> MIDI
<meuhlol> ERIK_LIMA: try timidity++ ;) i use that to play midi files, it's sounds good!
<titanix88> ERIK_LIMA: try something from add/remove programs audio section..
<ERIK_LIMA> meuhlol, well.... right now I'm running a script to download and install it. Let me see if Timidity++ works...
<nuxil> is there any other docker which is better than kooldock ? one with true transparent ?
<tmske> pag: it still crashes the same way
<tmske> pag: maybe it's because of xine, can I chose a different engine?
<titanix88> tmske: if i were u i would reinstall my ubuntu just for amarok...REALLY!
<tmske> titanix88: perhaps I will but I don't have the time right now, so if I could get it working, that would be better
<tmske> tag, titanix88: if I run amarok as a different user, it doens't crash, it just doesn't respond any more
<ERIK_LIMA> Anyone know a good repository to download Tiidity++ via apt-get??
<ERIK_LIMA> ops! It's Timidity++
<Narada> hi all do you have an official link on how to upgrade from edgy to feisty
<titanix88> Narada: just click on the update manager and select update!!!i guess!!!
<Narada> hehe :)
<vit_> hola
<nuxil> http://www.urbanpuddle.com/articles/2007/05/23/upgrade-from-ubuntu-dapper-or-edgy-to-feisty-fawn
<tmske> tag, titanix88: I can run amarok as root, so maybe my user isn't a member of the correct group, to wich groups should I belong for amarok?
<titanix88> tmske: the"admin"
<titanix88> tmske: just a guess.
<tmske> titanix88: I'm a member of it
<nuxil> tmske, have you tried removing you ~/.kde dir ?
<tmske> nuxil, I don't think that will change anything, I made a new user and it doens't work for that user with a completly fresh .kde
<nuxil> tmske, audio is the group your user need to be in
<nuxil> tmske, grep audio /etc/group
<tmske> nuxil: also member of that group, so maybe it's something else
<nuxil> tmske, what errors do you get?+++
<tmske> nuxil: my groups:  adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev netdev lpadmin powerdev scanner fuse admin
<tmske> nuxil: No errors, some warnings: like KAccel object already contains an action name "play_pause"
<nuxil> tmske, i guess you are using xine engine for amarok?
<tmske> nuxil: yes, can I use a different one on kubuntu?
<nuxil> try apt-get install amarok-engines
<meuhlol> nuxil: for what is 'amarok-engines?
<tmske> nuxil: have installed those, but how do I load amarok with a different engine?
<titanix88> guys try this interesting article: http://scitech.teambio.org/2007/07/14/windows-guy-tries-ubuntu-704/
<nuxil> tmske install gstreamer for example
<bentob0x> what's a good image viewer for KDE?
<titanix88> nuxil:i would like gsteamer too, but is it available?
<rjune> I have a standard 104 key US keyboard. When I try to login, GDM works fine. but after I login, the system treats my keyboard differently. hitting the 's' key produces a 'b', hitting the 't' key produces an 'n' Has anybody seen this behaviour before? fresh install of ubuntu
<daftman> hi, can someone show me how to retrieve video properties from a video file using the command line?
<rjune> daftman: which properties do you want?
<nuxil> titanix88, tmske https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GstreamerAudioBackend?highlight=%28gstreamer%29
<daftman> bitrate
<daftman> heightxwidth
<titanix88> rjune: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rjune> daftman: try file.
<daftman> and audio sample rate
<daftman> oh
<rjune> titanix88: does that assume an X problem?
<daftman> what is file?
<rjune> daftman: it may not be what you want though.
<rjune> it's a program to tell you a bit about a given file.
<rjune> file <FILENAME>
<tmske> nuxil: gstreamer0.10?
<rjune> man file will tell you more.
<rjune> if that's not what you want, I've got a script somewhere.
<daftman> yea it doesn't help j
<nuxil> hey you could always compile amarok from source :p enable alot of stuff there
<titanix88> rjune: it is a problem of xkeyboard.
<daftman> I can use ffmpeg
<titanix88> or whatever they say it.
<daftman> but it only spit out those info on error
<daftman> which is kinda stupid
<nuxil> tmske, yes i think that one will work..
<titanix88> rjune: there is definitly a option of selecting keybard types when u try that command.
<nuxil> tmske, but have you tried installing xine extra codecs ?
<justin6891> :p
<daftman> i'm trying to convert flv file to mpg or avi
<tmske> nuxil: libxine-extracodecs? yes
<nuxil> ok
<daftman> but i want to maintain the bitrate and size
<tmske> nuxil: if I have gstreamer installed, will amarok use it automaticly or do I have to tell amarok (and how can I do that?)
<nuxil> tmske, you have to tell amarok to use it
<tmske> amarok --engine gstreamer
<nuxil> in settings or amarok -engine something like that
<nuxil> yes
<rjune> daftman: http://home.bravegnuworld.com/~rjune/midentify.txt
<tmske> nuxil: still crashes, and I'm positive it uses gstreamer as engine, because it show in the debug mail
<rjune> titanix88: no luck.
<nuxil> tmske, i think you should move on to #amarok you got something strange there
<titanix88> rjune: restarted X?
<rjune> yup
<nuxil> tmske are you sure its not just complaining about no mp3 support ?
<rjune> instead of 'qwerty', I get 'c.gvn '
<tmske> nuxil: it doens't say anything about mp3, and it doesn't have anything in the collection nor playlist
<titanix88> rjune: maybe u r using dvrok keybard layout instead of qwerty
<rjune> it's a fresh install.
<rjune> and the keyboard works fine at the login prompt.
<rjune> that's the goofy bit.
<titanix88> rjune: look at ur keyboard layout.
<tmske> nuxil: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30099/ (terminal output)
<rjune> in the control panel? or in xorg.conf?
<nuxil> tmske, try this and see if it help... go to kcontrol --> sound & multimedia --> sound system  and disable it
<titanix88> rjune: in the control panel.
<nuxil> tmske, it looks like it cant open you soundcard
<nuxil> tmske, lsof /dev/snd/timer
<nuxil> and lsof /dev/snd/controlC0
<titanix88> rjune: ??
<tmske> nuxil: timer -> empy
<rjune> don't see keyboard layout in the control panel
<nuxil> ok
<nuxil> the other one ?
<tmske> nuxil: controlC0: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30102/ (at the bottom)
<titanix88> rjune: 'regional &...'
<nuxil> aha
<tmske> nuxil: I have amarok running as root
<nuxil> amarok runs as root yes
<nuxil> why?
<nuxil> sudo killall amarokapp
<tmske> I tried it to see if that worked
<rjune> US English
<nuxil> then start it as a user
<tmske> nuxil: crashes
<titanix88> rjune: look beneath to see some variations(like dvrok)
<sa> hey everyone
<nuxil> tmske, try to remove it.. and then reinstall it.. using adept
<sa> anybody familiar with dc_gui or valknut?
<nuxil> but clear your cache first
<titanix88> tmske: did u try anyother audio app?i guess they will crash too.
<tmske> nuxil: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30104/ (mail debug info)
<tmske> titanix88: mplayer works, vlc works, xine works
<jgoss> tmske, have you tried mving  temporarily .kde/share/amarok/ and .kde/share/config/amarokrc to see if it works?
<tmske> jgoss: yes, doesn't work
<titanix88> tmske: guessed wrong!!!:)
<nuxil> tmske, did you try to reinstall it?
<nuxil> tmske, redownloade it i mean..
<nuxil> by clearing it from your cache
<sa> anybody familiar with dc_gui or valknut?
<tmske> nuxil: I have with apt-get, I even downgraded it from 1.4.6, to 1.4.5 (this was a redownload)
<titanix88> rjune: any luck?
<mm260865> hi ppl:-)
<nuxil> tmske, it doesnt redownloade if its the same version online that you got in your cache,
<mm260865> how to enable compiz?
<rjune> titanix88: no
<SlimeyPete> !compiz | mm260865
<ubotu> mm260865: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<rjune> titanix88: thanks though. This is a goofy problem.
<tmske> nuxil: I know, but it redownloaded 1.4.5, so this was a fresh install and it just crashed the same way
<titanix88> rjune: np.
<tmske> nuxil: it strange that it crashes for my user, for a new user, it doesn't crash but just hangs (maybe because kde is running as my user)
<sa> anybody familiar with dc_gui or valknut?
<nuxil> tmske, strange,,
<tmske> nuxil: yeah, I know
* genii sips a coffee 
<ksivaji> is there any command to see packages that i have installed  so far
<miles> hello?
<nuxil> tmske, did you try to make a tmp user and login with that user ?
<jgoss> ksivaji, dpkg -l might help you
<icecruncher> ksivaji: dpkg -l
<ksivaji> jgoss ok
<tmske> I'll try that, can I start a second x?
<miles> !subversion
<ubotu> subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<tmske> nuxil: never mind, trying to log in as a different user and see what this gives
<nuxil> yes do that
<ksivaji> icecruncher jgoss ho i get too many packages is there any command to fine unused or useless package ?
<ksivaji> fine*
<ksivaji> find*
<ggarlic> *haha
<tmske> nuxil: it also hangs, doesn't crash (maybe because kmail isn't configured?)
<mm260865> anyone with a greek GUI knows how to enable desktop effects?
<sa> anybody familiar with dc_gui or valknut?
<miles> no
<miles> Sysinfo for 'mac': Linux 2.6.20-15-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: Intel(R)Core2CPUT5200@1.60GHz at 800 MHz (3193 bogomips), , RAM: 702/1002MB, 128 proc's, 9.38min up
<miles> has anyone successfuly installed subversion on kubuntu?
<tmske> nuxil: I got to go, thank you very much, and I'll look further for a solution
<nuxil> tmske, naah.. kmail is just for sending error reports
<ksivaji> turning on and turning off pc frequently  will reduce its life time is it so?
<nuxil> ok cya
<Lynoure> ksivaji: yes, same goes for any electronics
<ksivaji> ho thank you Lynoure
<ksivaji> ok friend meet you later bye
<miles> so you guys hate subversion or not?
<Lynoure> ksivaji: I would not worry about turning off a pc twice a day or so
<Lynoure> miles: What a loaded question... No, I don't.
<miles> haha
<miles> sorry
<miles> i have never successfuly installed it
<miles> im about to try again though
<Lynoure> miles: the installing on ubuntu is simple...
<Lynoure> miles: sudo aptitude install subversion
<mm260865> how to enable compiz in kubuntu?
<Lynoure> miles: if it finishes without errors, you have successfully installed subversion.
<Lynoure> miles: if you have any further questions after that, you can ask about them too, or further problems with installing
<miles> thanks, but i can do that part easy
<miles> im talking about configuring it
<miles> i always screw up at that point
<miles> i need to install openssh on the server, 1 sec
<Lynoure> miles: are you moving from other version control system or starting afresh?
<stephen> hi
<stephen> i cant get open arena to run
<imslow357> did you try double clicking?
<imslow357> just unzipp the files and double click worked for me
<wers> I'm relatively new with linux. I want the best KDE distro that willl let me run synce-kde...synce-kde does not work in feisty.. Do you think debian will be a good distro for me?
<miles> lynoure - no i am not
<Lynoure> miles: not moving or not starting afresh?
<andy_> any one in here able to help with synce
<andy_> brb
<Lynoure> miles: If not moving, then that's a lot less hassle :)
<miles> not moving
<miles> no previous vcs
<tmske_> nuxil: I'm back if you still have ideas, let them come, now amarok doesn't work as root, it also just hangs
<nuxil> heh
<miles> im about to throw the server out the window, i love it!
<nuxil> only idea i have is go to #amarok and consult with them
<miles> amarok is aight
<tmske_> nuxil: yeah, tried it, they didn't have much ideas, but can try it again
<miles> wow...finally connected to server
<miles> that was a joke
<Narada> hi; how long does edgy to feisty take rougly speaking
<stephen> i just downloaded the open arena thing
<rumba> df
<stephen> and i click on the exe
<stephen> and it dun work
<stephen> says cant find cfg file
<miles> what is the command to check disk space on a partition?
<miles> i cant think of it right now
<SlimeyPete> df -h
<miles> thank you slimeypete
<SlimeyPete> np
<andy_> any one know anything about synce
<CapCom[Whisky] > hey there.... i have a problem with my soundcard... it don't work.. and google....i find nothing on google:-(  i have a 939dual-vsta Asrock with onboard..and alsa... can't find my hardware...
<gesture> try the asrock homepage , usualy you can find there the drivers , on windowns / linux versions
<CapCom[Whisky] > k.. hmm didn't thought of that
<CapCom[Whisky] > ^
<CapCom[Whisky] > ^^ i'll try
<SatanClaus> heyho! I'm trying to use feisty's kopete with the cryptographic plugin, and I'm able to send encrypted messages, just that I can only read them in encrypted form + I can't read the answers, as they're encrypted as well.
<miles> is there a subversion irc channel?
<sa> anybody familiar with dc_gui or valknut?
<SatanClaus> i found a bugreport with the same problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/63221
<SatanClaus> and it states, that the problem is solved in the "feisty 3.5.7 packages."
<CapCom[Whisky] > hmmm lol asrock site is down :-(
<SatanClaus> I searched for a while now, but can't figure out how to install those packages... perhaps someone can give me a hint on what to read?
<BluesKaj> SatanClaus, that would be  KDE 3.5.7 version
<BluesKaj> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<SatanClaus> BluesKaj: thx, will have a look...
<CapCom[Whisky] > no sound driver at asrock
<BluesKaj> miles , yes
<BluesKaj> CapCom[Whisky] , what soundcard ?
<CapCom[Whisky] > one from the asrock 939dual-vsta
<CapCom[Whisky] > i don't  no more
<CapCom[Whisky] > ;-)
<SatanClaus> BluesKaj: so that means i'd need the whole kde3.5.7 for the problem with kopete?
<SatanClaus> or is it possible to just update kopete?
<CapCom[Whisky] > -Media CM6501 7.1 channel audio compliant with UAA architecture
<spawn57> Capcom, the ac97 driver didn't work for you?
<CapCom[Whisky] > don't know.......
<stephen> same for me
<BluesKaj> SatanClaus, yeah I think so , since kopete is part of the kde pkg...you can try to update kopete but it will prolly try to update the whole desktop
<CapCom[Whisky] > i use the ubuntu feisty.. in the newest version
<stephen> is ubuntu better than kubuntu?
<meuhlol> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30110/ lol
<SlimeyPete> depends whether you prefer KDE or Gnome
<BluesKaj> stephen, don't ask that question here ..this is a kubuntu chat :)
<meuhlol> stephen: huh ubuntu is GNOME based desktop, kubuntu is KDE based... so question of preferences
<miles> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<stephen> whats the difference between kde and knome
<stephen> gnome*
<BluesKaj> err support chat
<miles> laff, what is knome
<meuhlol> me i prefer KDE for params, and don't like a gnome xD
<miles> o
<miles> linus hates gnome
<SlimeyPete> stephen: the look different and the utilities are different
<stephen> im trrying to get open arena to work on kubuntu but its not working
<SlimeyPete> they do essentially the same thing, though
<stephen> the screen flashes black
<meuhlol> stephen: all works grat for me
<stephen> and then exits
<BluesKaj> miles, how do you know that ?
<SlimeyPete> if it doesn't work on kubuntu then it probably won't work on ubuntu for you either
<stephen> lol
<CapCom[Whisky] > ok note : It does not support my soundcard :-)..... that's what the internet says :-)
<stephen> could it be my graphics card?
<SlimeyPete> could be
<SlimeyPete> or your drivers
<stephen> i have an xradeon 200
<stephen> :O i updated everything though
<meuhlol> stephen:
<meuhlol> mkdir OpenArena
<meuhlol> cd OpenArena
<meuhlol> wget http://download.tuxfamily.net/cooker/openarena/rel070/oa070.zip
<meuhlol> tar xvf oa070.tar.gz
<meuhlol> rm oa070.tar.gz
<SlimeyPete> are you using fglrx?
<BluesKaj> stephen, which graphics card do you have ?
<stephen> ATI XRADEON 200
<meuhlol> stephen: did you activated 3D Acceleration?
<SlimeyPete> or the built-in drivers (these won't do 3D)
<stephen> no
<stephen> i dunno how
<SlimeyPete> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<meuhlol> stephen: need activate 3D acceleration :)
<stephen> how do i activate 3d accel
<SlimeyPete> ^^ follow that guide, stephen
<meuhlol> SlimeyPete: ahaha xD
<SlimeyPete> you need to install the fglrx drivers.
<meuhlol> great :p
<BluesKaj> the X200 ATI card actually needs the modded and patched driver on this site , but the tutorial is a bit involved for ppl new to Linux . http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<stephen> Open the restricted drivers manager included in 7.04 "System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager"
<stephen> there is no adminstration thing
<meuhlol> on kubuntu there are not "restricted module manager" you have to install it manually
<Azzco> Is there somewhere that I can get stable nvidia drivers (not nv)?
<ijk> there is the package restricted-manager
<stephen> so whats the command for that then?
<jhutchins> !nvidia | Azzco
<ubotu> Azzco: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gnomefreak> Azzco: install nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new
<meuhlol> Azzco: what geforce you have?
<stephen> whats the command to manually install the restricted module manager?
<meuhlol> Azzco: but before do an: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.backup in konsole :p
<Azzco> I've experienced not being able to get a graphical enviroment lots of times, because of nvidia drivers =/
<jhutchins> stephen: sudo apt-get install restricted-manager
<stephen> thx
<meuhlol> Azzco: and this
<meuhlol> sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<meuhlol> sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<meuhlol> sudo nvidia-xconfig
* Azzco fetches pen and writes down
<meuhlol> Azzco: copy/paste is simple xD
<miles> hey
<jhutchins> meuhlol: Not when you have to reboot.
<miles> i was in #svn, that irc channel is weak
<meuhlol> xD
<Azzco> Yeah but I'm on a live cd and I'm going to reinstall kubuntu after some distro adventure ;)
<stephen> well it said that that package manager is installed :O
<meuhlol> oh okey Azzco, so no problem =)
<stephen> how would i enable the 3d manually?
<BluesKaj> no that's for Ubuntu/gnome , stephen , you can do the same thing in adept by opening it and /manage repositories/Kubuntu software and checking all four boxes , then close it and do a sudo apt-get update.
<ijk> How come every time I download an archive - say tar.gz - all it's contents is owned by root? it produces a kind of strange error in Ark - but even though that is the case the files gets extracted.
<meuhlol> stephen: do that
<stephen> ok
<stephen> thx
<Azzco> CAn I install kubuntu with a different kernel than that on disc?
<meuhlol> in konsole:
<Banksey> Hey guys, Anyone know how to get Gdesklets working, I have everything downloaded, And run I run them I just get a shell program or something :/ Help would be much appricated
<meuhlol> stephen: sudo apt-get install linux-686
<meuhlol> or sudo apt-get install linux-image-k7
<TuxOtaku> hey, I'm having trouble getting amarok to copy podcasts onto my iPod, the files copy over fine....but they aren't being recognized as podcasts.
<SatanClaus> BluesKaj: hmm, i can use aptitude to just upgrade kopete, but when trying to start, it states: "kopete: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkopete.so.1: undefined symbol: _ZN9KLineEdit17mouseReleaseEventEP11QMouseEvent"
<meuhlol> after you reboot and at boot press ESCAPE to be in grub menu, after choose new kernel image
<meuhlol> after do that sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<SatanClaus> sonoftheclayr: how safe is it to upgrade to kde3.5.7 on a production system?
<BluesKaj> sorry SatanClaus, i have no idea :(
<stephen> ok i did that meuhlol
<SatanClaus> sonoftheclayr: sorry, that meant "so"
<meuhlol> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-control libqt3-mt
<meuhlol> sudo aticonfig --initial
<meuhlol> sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<TuxOtaku> any ideas on my problem?
<stephen> meuthlol is that for me?
<tmske_> nuxil: I have tried mpd but this doesn't play either, it just stays at 0:00
<meuhlol> and reboot
<stephen> is that for me?
<langdon> hi folks
<meuhlol> stephen: yes
<stephen> lol
<stephen> thx
<langdon> how to add more fonts to konsole and where can i download the fonts
<maexdaking> moin
<nuxil> tmske_, I amm out of ideas.. try remove it compleatly and install it from source
<stephen> brb
<miles> is there such a thing as ubuntu server edition?
<miles> i cant find the download anywhere
<gesture> can anyone link a "how to" for installing a ati video card ?
<metro-polisie> !info ntfs-3g
<nuxil> !ati
<ubotu> ntfs-3g: read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.328-1 (feisty), package size 25 kB, installed size 88 kB
<BluesKaj> SatanClaus, are you trying to set up IM  , AMSN works well
<wnuqui> hi guys
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<meuhlol> !fgrlx | gesture
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fgrlx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<meuhlol> gesture:
<meuhlol> [16:37]  <meuhlol> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-control libqt3-mt
<meuhlol> [16:37]  <meuhlol> sudo aticonfig --initial
<meuhlol> [16:37]  <meuhlol> sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<Lynoure> gesture: mine did not really take any installing, worked fine with free drivers
<wnuqui> i am trying to install java but i can't
<SatanClaus> BluesKaj: well, I'm trying to setup kopete with jabber + icq + aim... and for safeties sake I'd like to use encryption whenever the other side supports it ;)
<wnuqui> it's not successfull
<stephen> right i restarted
<meuhlol> Lynoure: but with free drivers by default you don't have a 3D Acceleration ;)
<SatanClaus> s/safeties/safety's/
<meuhlol> stephen: try no<
<meuhlol> now*
<stephen> nope
<stephen> still the same
<Lynoure> meuhlol: I think for some cards you do. Not for the newest, though.
<meuhlol> not at all
<meuhlol> !ati | stephen
<ubotu> stephen: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<meuhlol> just follow this tutorial so...
<meuhlol> stephen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto#head-8055f455b66a39399b91db278f9a12b91a5b123c
<BluesKaj> ok, SatanClaus that's somewhat beyond my scope ..it's the 2nd time I've heard that request(about encryption)here in about 6 mos and it may take some time to get an answer
<meuhlol> stephen: exactly here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<SatanClaus> BluesKaj: ok, still: thx a lot
<stephen> !pasebin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasebin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stephen> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<meuhlol> pastebin.com
<meuhlol> xD
<stephen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30114/
<Banksey> Anyone help me out with Gdesklets?
<micman> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<stephen> there the output when i type in fglrxinfo
<BluesKaj> meuhlol, are you using an ATI lower end graphics onboard card ?
<meuhlol> BluesKaj: i hate ATI :p i use nvidia on my stationary PC, at my server station - Intel, at my laptop - ATI xD but laptop is with windows xD
<meuhlol> but procedure is cute the same for 3D Acceleration
<stephen> meuhlol did you see the output
<stephen> XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"
<meuhlol> huh
<meuhlol> stephen: sudo apt-get install fglrx-control
<meuhlol> and after: sudo fglrx-control
<BluesKaj> well, meuhlol , those tutorial sites that you suggest work , giving reolution options etc but not 3D and DRI . They do for the higher end radeons but not the X200,  ...take it from me I have one.
<The_Machine> my local USB drive isn't being automatically detected/mounted.  It was working so nicely when i first installed Feisty, now it's all crapped out.  I have an ext3 formatted drive i want it to recognize..  can anyone give me some advice on how to fix this issue (once and for all, so it automatically recognizes these drives in the future?)
<meuhlol> and
<meuhlol> sudo aticonfig --initial
<meuhlol> sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<meuhlol>     *
<stephen> bluesKaj how would i enable 3d accelleration then?
<stephen> sudo apt-get install fglrx-control doesnt work
<BluesKaj> here try this site http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<Gote> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<meuhlol> BluesKaj: in french documentation its working for all i suppose xD
<stephen> ffs
<stephen> ill try to install a dual boot and run that game on windows
<BluesKaj> stephen, which game?
<stephen> open arena
<stephen> its not working GRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!1
<stephen> i click on it
<BluesKaj> does it work in windows ?
<stephen> yes
<stephen> it opens to a black screen and then exits
<BluesKaj> did you check the site i posted ?
<stephen> yes
<stephen> but thats a bit complex
<BluesKaj> well sometimes getting stuff to work on linux is a bit complex , but it's worth it
<BluesKaj> what pc do you have , stephen ?
<stephen> its a esystem
<stephen> made bu pc world
<stephen> it has intel pentuim 4
<stephen> xp
<stephen> and radeon X200
<stephen> 1gb ram
<BluesKaj> did you pastebin you xorg.conf earlier?
<Azzco> Can one have a account name with a capital character?
<stephen> nope BluesKaj
<kaslepro> My wireless card doesn't work. It's a  Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller
<kaslepro> What do I do?
<BluesKaj> !wireless | kaslepro
<ubotu> kaslepro: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<imagine> I'm looking for the htmerge and htsearch package... and I can't get them through aptitude
<Azzco> My home folder has set permissions for the user and group Azzco, I can only create a user called azzco?
<The_Machine> I'm using Kubuntu - My local USB drive isn't being automatically detected/mounted.  It was working so nicely when i first installed Feisty, now it's all crapped out.  I have an ext3 formatted drive i want it to recognize..  can anyone give me some advice on how to fix this issue (once and for all, so it automatically recognizes these drives in the future?)
<The_Machine> :)
<The_Machine> anyone?  Bueller?
<stephen> do a fresh install
<The_Machine> hah
<The_Machine> This isn't #Windows95, is it?
<miles> LOL
<The_Machine> hehe
<BluesKaj> The_Machine, are you using KDE 357 ?
<The_Machine> I believe so; if that's what the distros official repos would have..
<BluesKaj> open konq,/help/about kde
<miles> Sysinfo for 'mac': Linux 2.6.20-15-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: Intel(R)Core2CPUT5200@1.60GHz at 800 MHz (3193 bogomips), , RAM: 979/1002MB, 131 proc's, 1.46h up
<The_Machine> 3.5.6
<miles> yea you can type "sysinfo" and it says what version u got
<Lynoure> miles: did your configuration problem get solved? What kind of setup were you hoping for?
<imagine> what;s universe? apparently htmerge and search are on universe... any idea ?
<BluesKaj> The_Machine, i believe the USB recognition issue is fixed in KDE 3.5.7
* The_Machine nods
<pag> !universe | imagine
<ubotu> imagine: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<The_Machine> What do you recommend as the best method of upgrading KDE, BluesKaj?
<miles> im downloading ubuntu server edition
<miles> im going to try on that
<BluesKaj> imagine, it's a repository that can enable in adept/ manage repositories
<miles> kinda silly running a  server with a desktop env
<BluesKaj> !kde | The_Machine
<ubotu> The_Machine: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<Lynoure> miles: subversion will be same on both, I'm sure
<imagine> BluesKaj: thank you
<The_Machine> odd, i ran update/upgrade this morning..
<Lynoure> miles: unless you use some kde specific client for it :)
<The_Machine> shouldn't it have found it?
<miles> no
<miles> im in the #svn channel, but they dont like to help there
<Lynoure> miles: I have been offering to help you here, but you don't seem to want it.
<miles> im not ready for it
<miles> i appreciate it though
<BluesKaj> update and upgrade are 2 different actions , The_Machine
<miles> i need like 30 minutes
<The_Machine> i know.  you update before you upgrade..
<Lynoure> Should I go to #svn to help? =)
<miles> haha, its kinda dead in there
* genii sips a coffee
<miles> im just reading up on it before i start asking questions
<The_Machine> question is:  wouldn't the update have found the newest KDE version and upgrade installed it?  :)  (I could have been using apt wrong all of this time, maybe!)
<mm260865> how you enable Restricted Driver Manager in kubuntu?
<sorin7486> I have just installed kubuntu on my brand new Dell Inspiron 6400 with an ati card
<sorin7486> and I get really bleak colors...
<BluesKaj> genii howdy ... how goes it ?
<sorin7486> how can I fix this
<Lynoure> The_Machine: yes and no. The newest one in official kubuntu. But there is a newer kdes available in less official repos
<BluesKaj> mm260865, in adept /manage repositories
<stephen> how often are the kubuntu updated?
<The_Machine> Lynoure, hmm.  How did you update to 3.5.7?
<genii> BluesKaj: Not bad :) Back from vacation and hangin out
<BluesKaj> cool genii :)
<Lynoure> The_Machine: I did not, I chose not to, so far
* The_Machine nods
<The_Machine> I see.
<BluesKaj> genii, what browser do you use ?
<Lynoure> The_Machine: but I can try to look it up for you
<genii> BluesKaj: Generally Firefox but occasionally Konqueror
<sorin7486> any ideas anybody???
<Lynoure> The_Machine: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<The_Machine> Lynoure, i would appreciate the assistance, as I know that some repos aren't good to screw around with, and some are reliable.  The problem is this.  Let's say i enable the repo just for the KDE upgrade and then I take it off.  When the *official* repo rolls out it's official 3.5.7, could it be any different?
<Azzco> sorin7486: is it a laptop or stationary computer?
<sorin7486> laptop
<The_Machine> er...
<sorin7486> Azzco: Inspiron 6400
<BluesKaj> trying to get Konq to save my font settings in config konq , but it doesn't ...any suggestions
<BluesKaj> ?
<The_Machine> nevermind.
<Azzco> I've got no experience with laptops :(
<The_Machine> haha.
<Lynoure> The_Machine: Not much difference, maybe more attention to security bugs, perhaps.
<genii> BluesKaj: Nah I haven't messed with Konqueror settings much, no help here :(
<The_Machine> right
<sorin7486> Azzco: I think it's the driver's fault... have you ever seen this kind of problem because I didn't
<The_Machine> i just noticed that.
<genii> work, AFK
<BluesKaj> ok genii
<Azzco> sorin7486: From what I've heard laptop screens can be tricky sometimes, a freind of mine had a similar problem for some time then it didn't start at all
<Azzco> There's got to be someone here with more experience on laptops ;)
<imagine> apparently htmerge htdig are in universe... but I can't find them
<Azzco> Reboot time!
<gesture> can i get a link for configurating ati video cards ?
<sorin7486> ok Azzco tnx
<stephen> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stephen> there ya go
<stephen> gesture https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gesture> thanks :)
<Dragon_1212> yo hi all
<Dragon_1212> how is everybody doing
<BluesKaj> imagine, you try to look for " ht " , to se what comes up
<Dragon_1212> oh and for FREE FULL ANTIVIRUS SOFTWARE FOR LINUX GO TO WWW.AVAST.COM
<BluesKaj> you might try
<imagine> BluesKaj: yes I did.. Ht comes up.. donno if it's a bundle of all of them tho
<BluesKaj> there are several under ht
<brendan__> Hello, does anyone know where the config file that tells knetworkmanager and adept_notifier to start?
<imagine> BluesKaj: several I know.. but htsearch and htmerge is not amongst them
<genii> BluesKaj: Found something may help, bottom link at this page http://www.kde-forum.org/drucken/9784/1/konqueror-use-always-my-fonts.html
<Tm_T> Dragon_1212: err?
<stephen> im too sexy for my dig
<stephen> dog*
<stephen> teenage mutant ninja turtles
<Lynoure> stephen: ?
<stephen> hmmm
<stephen> how could i set up a java VNC for my linux
<stephen> i wanna connect from school
<Lynoure> stephen: why java vnc? Kubuntu comes with a vnc installed already.
<BluesKaj> thx genii , it wasn't exactly what i wnated but it gave me the right options to look under :)
<stephen> i know but you cant install apps in school
<stephen> and java can be online
<genii> BluesKaj: Cool, so long as it was informative :)
<stephen> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Lynoure> stephen: so, you want to find java vnc client?
<stephen> i dunno
<stephen> i want to set up my computer to be able to recieve connections
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
* Dragon_1212 was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (nice advertising, but no thank you)
<stephen> lol @ dragon
<stephen> what a tard
<Tm_T> stephen: should not say that
<stephen> why?
<Tm_T> because it's not nice
<stephen> oh
<Lynoure> stephen: because people like me will stop helping you
<stephen> hehe
<Graham> Could anybody name a Linux program I can use to check the tempreture/fan speed of my cpu?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<Tm_T> Graham: ksensors
<stephen> Tm_T why are you camouflaged?
<Graham> Tm_T: Cheers.
<Tm_T> stephen: I'm not
<stephen> but you are hiding the fact you are an op
<Tm_T> Graham: actually, any app that can output some text can be used to show temps
<Tm_T> stephen: I'm not
<stephen> oh
<stephen> :(
* stephen is confused
<Graham> Are the tempretures listed somewhere like /proc/fan or something?
<Tm_T> Graham: yes, or should
<Tm_T> somewhere there (:
<The_Machine> hey BluesKaj, after i upgrade to 3.5.7, and i restart KDE..  if it doesn't come up, how do I roll back?
<stephen> linux is so much easier to use in terms of hardware, my dvd drive and ethernet/wifi stopped working on windows
<stephen> now they are all fixed :)
<The_Machine> stephen - :)
* stephen wonders if you can view ip cams on linux
<The_Machine> through a web browser
<The_Machine> just like normal
<The_Machine> hopefully they don't require ActiveX
<stephen> they do
<stephen> :(
<stephen> ooooooooohhhhhhh
<stephen> they work on firefox
<Graham> Tm_T: I duno If I'll be too impressed with this.
<stephen> with what?
<stephen> oops
<Graham> Can I dock it to my panel?
<Briareos1> konqueror (file-management-mode) needs about 1,5 minutes to bring up the menu, when i right-click on a file - why is that?
<stephen> inurl:view/index.shtml to view ip cams - some actually allow you to control them
<Briareos1> it works for some time then it happens and from that moment on its like this until i restart the system
<Dragon_1212> uhhh this sux i got kicked for advertising some avtivirus software gee ty
<stephen> well its a kubuntu chat room
<stephen> not a place to make money
<CapaH> Question, how can I specify what I want my sound device to be? I went to system preferences | sound -- and I set it to "USB Sound" -- (for my headset) -- but even after I click close, the speakers and not the headset continue to make the noise.. ?
<stephen> :O try restarting
<CapaH> stephen: After I set the sound device?
<stephen> yes
<stephen> but i dunno
<CapaH> just tried, no success
<CapaH> restarted X
<stephen> :(
<linoux> ubuntu fr
<Darkrift411> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Darkrift411> lol
<linoux> can i have the ubuntu fr chan svp
<CapaH> I went to system preferences sonud -- and I set the device on all the options to be the USB sound, I hit 'test' and it worked fine (came out of my headset) --- but all applications producing sound still produce it from the speakers
<stephen> did you take the speakers out?
<stdin> CapaH: asoundconf set-default-card CARD-NAME (use asoundconf list to get it's name)
<CapaH> stephen: Built in laptop :)
<stephen> lol
<CapaH> I could do that... :P
<wers> guys, are there packages that I can play with since synce-kde works in edgy but not in feisty?
<CapaH> stdin: After I do that, do I have to reboot?
<CapaH> ah nm I got it
<CapaH> thakns
<stdin> CapaH: you shouldn't have to, but you can try
<stephen> !bot sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<stdin> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<The_Machine> i just plugged in a usb 2.0 drive (ext3 formatted) into my kubuntu box and I'm not sure where to look to view the files.  It didn't seem to automount...
<The_Machine> little help?
* stephen was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (enough)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<stdin> The_Machine: anything in /media (or maybe in media:/ )
<CapaH> stdin: Ok that worked for *some* applicaitons
<CapaH> applications
<CapaH> the ubuntu start sound came out of the headset, but it did not work for other applications which are still using the laptop speakers
<stdin> CapaH: it should work with all apps that use ALSA, some apps will need to be restarted to work with it
<CapaH> stdin: I restarted X
<stdin> CapaH: what apps don't work?
<CapaH> stdin: wine applications
<CapaH> ah wait
<CapaH> (winecfg..)
<james101> sorry
<stdin> CapaH: yeah, make sure they aren't using OSS
<stephen> i get too excited sometimes
<stdin> stephen: if you want to play with the bot, use /msg ubotu
<CapaH> stdin: Ok they are using ALSA --- but still no success
<CapaH> under "Wave Out Devices" I have two listed: dmix:0 and USB Audio ---- I dont see a way to force one or the other
<stdin> hmm
<The_Machine> stdin, i'm not seeing anything in /media, no
<The_Machine> thanks for responding
<The_Machine> :)
<stdin> The_Machine: try in media:/ it will probably show in there
<The_Machine> interesting.  it isn't in there either..
<stdin> CapaH: try in wineconfig
<stdin> The_Machine: next thing to check is the output of "dmesg | tail" after you have plugged it in
<tomas> hola
<tomas> ooooooooooooooo
<stephen> is there a windows emulator that doesnt need xp installed already?
<tomas> gays
<CapaH> stdin: I tried in winecfg I dont see any way to force one or the other of the two output devices
<stdin> CapaH: no, wineconfig <- different command
<tomas> hablen espaol cooooooooooooo
<stdin> CapaH: make that set to ALSA, and it should use the default
<stdin> !es | tomas
<ubotu> tomas: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<The_Machine> i see nothing pertaining to a drive being plugged in.  Interesting.  I'm starting to think it's the device.
<CapaH> no success
<CapaH> stdin: I have it set to ALSA
<stdin> The_Machine: if it shows nothing to do with the device in dmesg, then the system can't "see" it for some reason
<The_Machine> looking into this
<The_Machine> :)  thanks stdin
<stephen> Tm_T: does tinyXP allow WINE to work?
<CapaH> stdin: Wine Configuration: "Audio Driver: ALSA; Hardware Acceleration: Full" --- now the thing is, both my laptop speaker and the USB Headset are "ALSA" --- how can I specify which I want?
<stephen> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<stdin> CapaH: hmm, not sure actually. best place to ask would be #winehq , they'd know more
<stephen> OMG
<stephen> suddenly a new window has appeared
<stephen> lol
<stephen> says ATI control
<Dragon_1212> lol
<miles> hey i got a real good question for you guys, i am running xubuntu right now (im at work on my work laptop)
<miles> now watch what happens when i type /sysinfo
<miles> Sysinfo for 'mac': Linux 2.6.20-15-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: Intel(R)Core2CPUT5200@1.60GHz at 800 MHz (3193 bogomips), , RAM: 956/1002MB, 125 proc's, 2.45h up
<miles> see? it says im running kde 3.5.6
<miles> is there some kind of secret connection between kde and xfce?
<Tm_T> miles: Konversation?
<genii> miles if you had some KDE app you installed it may have installed all of KDE to go with it
<Tm_T> genii: doesn't matter
<stdin> miles: you have the kdelibs installed, it gets that version info from "kde-config --version", or "any-kde-app --version" actially
<genii> Tm_T: I agree
<Tm_T> it's just if he uses KDE app, it gives KDE info too
<Tm_T> as stdin says
<genii> Interesting
<stephen> so any suggestions for good apps?
<genii> stdin So just kdelibs and not entire kde3 will show it is on KDE ?
<stdin> genii: yeah
<stephen> !kate
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<sorin7486> I have a problem with my dell laptop display.. it shows some bad looking colours
<sorin7486> I don't know the word for it
<sorin7486> but it looks quite bad
<genii> sorin7486: Is this with it plugged into the wall or on battery?
<miles> take a screen shot
<sorin7486> genii: yes... plugged in
<sorin7486> looks like somebody took the life out of it
<sorin7486> :)
<sorin7486> and it's brand new.. I just got it today
<genii> sorin7486: I would suspect that it is using power-saving features, but how to fix, no idea
<randominity> I'
<randominity> I'm having a lot of trouble with display drivers on kubuntu
<sorin7486> I am suspecting the driver
<sorin7486> because it's an ati
<sorin7486> but I downloaded the latest driver and it's the same
<sorin7486> maybe it's just an ugly looking display ?
<stephen> hmmm does linux handle exe files?
<stdin> stephen: wine
<sorin7486> stephen: only if you have wine
<sorin7486> installed
<stephen> i got that
<stephen> lol
<genii> sorin7486: Did you look for a slider switch or other display adjustment on the laptop itself? (hardware switch, etc)
<stephen> do you need xp to run it properly?
<stdin> stephen: then you'd run "wine file.exe"
<stephen> is it dependant on xp?
<pag> stephen, nope.
<stdin> stephen: no, WineIsNot(an)Emulator < W.I.N.E
<stephen> oooh
<stephen> thx
<genii> stdin :)
* stdin should make a script alias for that one day :)
<Darkrift411> heh
<Darkrift411> i always thought it was WinE(mulator)
<sorin7486> genii: there is no switch
<sorin7486> anywhere ...
<gumjo> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stdin> nope, it's a "Windows Compatibility Layer", or that's what it says in the site
<sorin7486> and it's odd because the login screen sems ok
<mzanfardino> I've got a workstation that when I boot now starts up a series of programs that I can't seem to supress.  I've checked my .kde/Autostart path and find no applications there.  How do I control what applications get started at login?
<stdin> or rather, an API compatibility layer
<genii> sorin7486: OK. Usually in the file /etc/default/acpid are the modules it loads for power saving on laptops. You could edit the last line to read "ac" instead of "all"  (with sudo privelege) and then see if it is a power thing or not
<stdin> mzanfardino: by default kde starts the apps you had open at logout, so you can either close the apps before logout. or go to System Settings -> Advanced -> Session manager
<mzanfardino> stdin: brilliant!  That's what I was looking for.  I recall having seen it somewhere but couldn't recall where.  Thank you
<stdin> no problem
<randominity> I'm having a lot of trouble getting the drivers set up for my video card on my laptop. Its a dell laptop with an nvidia geforce go 7300 card. I've tried everything I could thing of, manual install, using the stuff in the repositories, envy. I just can't get it to work. And envy just wouldn't work at all
<genii> sorin7486: Then you restart it with:    sudo /etc/init.d/acpid restart                 if it doesn't know "restart" then do same command but use stop   then same command again but start
<juan> randominity: what exactly is the prlem?
<genii> (this from a console)
<randominity> juan: I'm not sure what you mean
<juan> randominity: do you have any problems using the live cd?
<x89x> can anyone help me ??
<x89x> hello
<randominity> Juan: I'm trying to get my nvidia drivers up an running to have graphinc acceleration and everything. I dont think I have drivers on the live CD, but I run everything at the propper resolution on both the live and the HDD install. I can't however run any decent games or beryl.
<juan> what's the matter <x89x>?
<x89x> i want my ASUS A*V-VM drivers
<x89x> A8V-VM
<x89x> video
<x89x> CGA drivers
<x89x> VGA
<x89x> can anyone help ?
<x89x> please
<sorin7486> genii: same thing.. I think maybe I got used to my other display wich looks way better...
<sorin7486> and the one on the laptop is just crapy ...
<sorin7486> thank you for the help
<x89x> where do i find the drivers !!
<ARM9> I'm on ubuntu and I should use aptitude to install kubuntu-desktop right?
<genii> sorin7486: Sorry your issue was not resolved :(
<juan> randominity: remember that graphic acceleration is still not very solid, if i were you i would visit http://www.beryl-project.org/
<juan> <x89>:are you using a laptop or a desktop?
<x89x> desktop
<genii> sorin7486: You may want to reverse the change back to "all" so that it is in the same state as before.
<randominity> juan: I've been to the beryl website, they have no information regarding my card
<randominity> juan: I
<chris122380> is there a debain repository for ubuntu 7.04?
<sorin7486> genii: allready done that
<juan> motherboard?
<x89x> A8V-VM
<x89x> ASUS
<ARM9> I'm on ubuntu and I should use aptitude to install kubuntu-desktop right?
<randominity> juan: I've just had these problems w/ kubuntu, everything worked well in linux mint
<genii> sorin7486: Well, at least it looks like not a power-save feature dimming it,  anyhow
<chris122380> is there a debain repository for ubuntu 7.04?
<genii> chris122380: Since ubuntu is a derivative of debian but not debian itself, best to use the default repositories for ubuntu and not stock debian repos
<x89x> juan
<hasan> how can i test whether or not my printer has been installed correctly and ?
<hasan> under kubuntu?
<x89x> can u help me ?
<juan> i am trying
<chris122380> problum with that is restricted to few programs only listed in the ubuntu repositories.
<x89x> thanks :)
<genii> chris122380: There are additional repositories which can be added
<genii> !repos | chris122380
<ubotu> chris122380: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<juan> didi you have any problems installing from the live cvd?
<genii> chris122380: Also perhaps google seveas repos
<pag> ARM9, you can use both aptitude and apt-get, but with aptitude you might have less problems removing it afterward
<x89x> juan.
<x89x> i cant change the refdresh rate of my PC
<x89x> refresh **
<ARM9> ye
<chris122380> I have looked
<chris122380> it makes no difrance
<juan> <x89> ok
<x89x> its fixed to 61 Hz
<x89x> my GPU is a VIA/S3G DeltaChrome IGP
<genii> chris122380: Was there some specific programs you are missing from debian?
<chris122380> ubuntu is just so behind and out dated on updates
<arunkale> what updates?
<chris122380> I have all the repositories turned on
<chris122380> nevermind
<chris122380> close minded
<juan> x89x: in the terminal sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chris122380> winetools
<chris122380> openoffice base dosen't work
<chris122380> the form wizzards don't work in base
<x89x> then juan
<x89x> ??
<genii> chris122380: You CAN add the stock debian repos lists into your sources.list file but i would not reccomend it. Most will run OK but the ones that do not cause major headaches
<juan> x89x: look for SECTION MONITOR
<x89x> i see it
<chris122380> what should drive c:\ be for wine?
<ARM9> What the heck
<x89x> now ?
<juan> do you know the refresh rate for your monitor?
<ARM9> I didn't have to configure postfix last time I installed kubuntu-desktop :S
<pag> chris122380, ~/.wine/drive_c/  iirc.
<ARM9> Why do I have to do it now??
<genii> ARM9: Likely because it used exim4 previously :)
<x89x> it support 85 Hz at 1024 X 768 juan
<ARM9> genii: ????
<stephen> my wine works perfectly
<genii> ARM9: exim4 is the default mail program ubuntu wants to use. Postfix is another mail transport program for larger installations like on servers
<ARM9> Ok, so I don't need to do anything for it??
<juan> x89x: this is mine  VertRefresh     43-60
<genii> ARM9: Nah you should be fine. smtp mail will get delivered no matter if postfix is setup or no
<x89x>  VertRefresh     43-60
<x89x> same in mine
<juan> you might want to modify it and intead of 60 put 85
<genii> work, AFK 3-5 mins
<ARM9> Ok so I chose no settup
<x89x> ya
<x89x> but 70 is fine imo
<x89x> or 75
<x89x> juan
<x89x> how do i save it afer changing to 75 ??
<juan> control +o
<juan> x89x: control + o
<x89x> and whats vertical sync ??
<x89x> not
<x89x> horizontal sync
<x89x> whats horizontal sync ?
<juan> x89x: there is another way of doing it, in the terminal :  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<x89x> whats that juan ?
<The_Machine> using Kubuntu, trying to share *any* directory to a windows network.  I believe i've done everything right, but I am not able to log in using the credentials I'm supplying.  I know i'm missing something - little help?  When I go to Properties of the "Share" folder, and go to Sharing, applet status says "Failed to start"
* Cursed_6_ds needs help: what's the official support channel of OO.o?
<stephen> you dont need to share
<pag> Cursed_6_ds, just a guess: #openoffice.org  ?
<stephen> just install the apss to c:/program files etc etc
<juan> x89x: that is an application that goes step by step , it will ask you questions and re-configure you xorg.conf
<stephen> oops
<stephen> im talking rubbish
<x89x> ok. ill try that
<pag> juan, it's not so step-by-step with -phigh.. ie. It doesn't even ask about kb-layout, but assumes en_US
<Cursed_6_ds> pad: Thanks
<juan> pag: thanks for clearing that up
<pag> np :)
<x89x> juan
<x89x> it doesnt ask about refresh rate
<juan> x89x: yes?
<x89x> juan:  it doesnt ask about refresh rate !!
<x89x> juan: only resolution
<pag> x89x, drop the -phigh  then it'll ask lots of questions refresh rate abong them
<ARM9> done
<juan> x89x: can you describe in detail the problem with your monitor
<pag> x89x, in fact not the refresh rate, but V-Sync and H-Sync iirc.
<x89x> in scrren resolution theres an option of refresh rate
<x89x> i can change it. it is set to 61
<x89x> cant
<hasan> how can i list line printers from command line?
<Cursed_6_ds> Cursed_6_ds needs help: can i download the OO.O 2.2 Splash screen? i need to include it in a presentation of promotion of Free Softwtares
<juan> and when you scroll down what happens?
<doug_> hey i can't install java.  it fails everytime
<juan> x89x: and what happens when you scroll down?
<pag> Cursed_6_ds, you can..  iirc the licence allows it..
<pag> doug_, how does it fail?
<shadowhywind> hay all, I have a problem and i have no idea where to start to troubleshoot it. When i installed kubuntu, my mouse side scrolls would control my volumn, For some odd reason, it don't do it anymore.. any ideas?
<Cursed_6_ds> pag: so where to download it? i searched on google for it, but couldn't found any :(
<doug_> pag: let me try running through the add remove programs and i'll tell you specifically
<doug_> i get to the license agreement, hit next and...
<pag> Cursed_6_ds, I know just one place, but I guess it isn't good enough :) it's called "OO.o source code"
<pag> Cursed_6_ds, but if you can allow yourself to download ~300MBs of data just to get one .bmp, then be my guest :P
<doug_> pag: it pops up an error saying " There was an error committing changes.  Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages."
<x89x> juan
<Cursed_6_ds> :(
<doug_> that was for 1.6 runtime
<Cursed_6_ds> pag: :( :'(
<x89x> i cant select that option !!
<x89x> its fixed ! can only change the resoultion option
<pag> doug_, try installing from the commandline  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<doug_> pag: ok
<evilmm> hey all
<doug_> as super user, right?
<pag> Cursed_6_ds, but as said: it's only me who doesn't know more places..
<pag> doug_, yup.
<juan> ok, then go back to sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf and modify the section monitor so that the vertrefresh reads  43-85
<pag> Cursed_6_ds, do you currently have OO.o 2.2 installed?
<juan> save it with control + o
<juan> and reboot
<Cursed_6_ds> damn good idea :P but for that i gotta shift to linux
<doug_> how do i click ok in the command prompt after license?
<pag> doug_, enter
<doug_> pag: not working
<pag> doug_, use tab to get the 'cursor' there
<doug_> pag: thanks
<doug_> pag: nice it went through
<x89x> juan
<doug_> anything else i need to configure?
<x89x> but what about the video driver ?????
<pag> Cursed_6_ds, on linux (at least Suse, iirc *buntu has the same) it's located @ /opt/openoffice.org2.2/program/intro.bmp
<x89x> juan: but what about the video driver ?????
<pag> doug_, you should have a working java now... most people want to also configure flash, repos, codecs etc.
<juan> x89x: do you have any actualproblems with the video appart from the one you specified before?
<doug_> pag: how would i do that stuff?
<pag> !repos | doug_
<ubotu> doug_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<x89x> juan: when i scroll the window, its choppy !
<x89x> like WinXP without a video driver
<doug_> pag: thanks
<juan> x89x: that is the refresh rate,
<juan> cange it, save it,reboot
<x89x> juan: i even cant find my Creative SB Live 5.1 Sound Card Driver
<x89x> ok
<x89x> but i even cant find my Creative SB Live 5.1 Sound Card Driver
<juan> one thing at a time
<x89x> resstarting PC now
<x89x> :)
<x89x> brb
<juan> ok
<stdin> Cursed_6_ds: http://ploum.frimouvy.org/images/ooo_splash.png
<stdin> Cursed_6_ds: or the local file /usr/lib/openoffice/program/intro.bmp
<genii> stdin Nice :) I was trying to find it in the OOo CVS without luck
<stdin> genii: dpkg -S intro.bmp :)
<The_Machine> can I get help?  I've been trying to get 1 folder shared for a few WEEKS
<The_Machine> and i haven't been able to have anyone give me the help i need to get it running
<The_Machine> I'd really appreciate it..
<stdin> The_Machine: there is a built in sharing applet in KDE called "Public File Server"
<The_Machine> okay
<stdin> The_Machine: just add it to your panel and choose the dir to share
<The_Machine> got warnings about zeroconf
<The_Machine> i really wanted to do it via samba
<The_Machine> this seems to be chincy
<The_Machine> heh
<stdin> The_Machine: the other machiene should be able to see it at http://your-ip-address:8001/
<The_Machine> i don't want to do it through a web browser
<The_Machine> i need to do it through netbios shares
<stdin> !samba
<The_Machine> \\172.20.10.30
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<The_Machine> man
<The_Machine> i've tried all of this stuff
<The_Machine> like i said, i've been trying this for weeks.
<stdin> The_Machine: I think there is a tool in system settigs too
<stdin> System Settings -> Sharing
<The_Machine> yeah
<The_Machine> isn't working.
<The_Machine> :/
<The_Machine> because i have all of the right stuff specified
<doug_> pag: java can't run in konqueror?  because i tried to open yahoo games which is java and it couldn't open
<afd_> hi! on a new ubuntu + kubuntu-desktop install, I'm trying to arrange a second panel, at the top, but on the configure panel window, in the arrangement tab there's no combo box to select which panel to configure
<arunkale> gmail doesnt work in konqueror either
<arunkale> only the basic html view works
<pag> doug_, I'm not sure if this'll help, but you could try installing konqueror-nsplugins
<afd_> I know for sure that I have used this before to select the panel to configure, and the handbook also says about that
<afd_> is there a regression error here?
<afd_>  /s/error/bug
<doug_> oh ok would i do that by sudo apt-get install konqueror-nsplugins?
<pag> afd_, it doesn't update immediatly; you'll have to either relogin or just rearrange the panel via kcontrol
<pag> doug_, yup.
<doug_> pag: thanks
<afd_> pag: thanks, trying
<zorglu_> q. i would like to reduce the amount of data swapped ? current doing a disk transfert swap all my apps to the point it slow down my typing in a text editor. i heard about swappiness, but what is the meaning of this word ?should i put a high number to reduce swap or a low nunber
<zorglu_> !swappiness
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swappiness - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<zorglu_> btw this swap issue appeared with feisty, edgy was swapping much less, i dunno if it is usefull info
<m4v3r1ck> arunkale: gmail works for me, is the browser identifier set correctly?
<arunkale> m4v3r1ck: i can view basic html with default identification. if i change it to anything else, all it outputs is plain text (no layout, just words)
<doug_> i'm a newb to linux, so in browsers do i have to tell them via commands to run java when they encounter a page with java?
<zorglu_> maouaoua come on doing a file transfert swap my apps, i mean those data should not even be cached
<juan> doug_: no
<zorglu_> this is a clear cache wiping case
<afd_> pag: it worked, thanks
<fakhrij> viva!
<fakhrij> anyone from indonesia?
<Syntux> Good evening.
<trakinas> !libata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trakinas> !ata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> !info libata
<ubotu> Package libata does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<pag> isn't libata kernel-module? if so, it doesn't exist in repos as independed part
<vit_> WHAT SPEAK SPANISH???
<SlimeyPete> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ARM9> !swedish
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Syntux> guys, I have "stupid" question, Does ubuntu and Kubuntu uses the same core and they diff only in desktop environment ?
<pag> Syntux, yup.
<pag> Syntux, well... also the default apps are different :P
<Syntux> pag, then for holy cow sake why ubuntu cannot detect my sound/video/card-reader and bluetooth while kubuntu can ?
<pag> Syntux, hmm; just guessing; some of the default apps pull needed drivers as a depencies?
<jhutchins> Syntux: user-controlled devices like card readers and bluetooth are handled more by GUI utilities, which are different between the two.
<jhutchins> Syntux: Kubuntu's bluetooth support, for instance, is better than Gnome's.
<jhutchins> Syntux: Sound & Video should be the same components though.
<jhutchins> Syntux: You sure it's the same version of each?
<Syntux> jhutchins, I was able to get bluetooth working on gnome but not sound/video/card-reader properly
<jhutchins> Syntux: For video, are you talking about basic functions or 3D acceleration not working?
<Syntux> jhutchins,  same version of what ?
<jhutchins> Syntux: kubuntu & ubuntu
<Syntux> jhutchins,  yeah and I installed open suse on vmware just to verify if it's by chance or what, and everything was detected with kde open suse heh
<Syntux> jhutchins, acceleration + resolution
<arunkale> opensuse requires 6 cds to install
<vzduch> the Spaniards have the right approach to things.. in #kubuntu-es's topic it reads, 'Ask directly, BUT SEARCH GOOGLE FIRST!' :)
<jhutchins> Syntux: If you're working within vmware all bets are off.
<vzduch> arunkale: for me it was enough to have 1 DVD to install openSUSE ;)
<arunkale> vzduch: i didn't like opensuse very much, i'm afraid
<Syntux> jhutchins,  no, normal install on my laptop, opensuse is on vmware and even sound is working despite they said it's not supported yet lol
<vzduch> arunkale: well, I did.. until I found Kubuntu Feisty :)
<pafnutiy> please help! how to close vi in terminal so to exit&save modified text (what combination of keys)?
<arunkale> i dont like to badmouth any distro, but my experience with opensuse was quite bad.. especially font rendering
<jhutchins> pafnutiy: esc, :wq<enter>
<pafnutiy> thanks!
<dewey> Hey
<vzduch> arunkale: font rendering is normally one of SUSE's strong points.. you must have had something b0rked I guess..
<dewey> Could someone give me a hand?
<arunkale> vzduch: i had used it three years ago, i think.. maybe they've improved it since then
<vzduch> !ask | dewey
<ubotu> dewey: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<arunkale> http://themasterplan.in/2007/07/15/sexy-smooth-fonts-on-kubuntu/  <-- now my fonts look like this
<Syntux> jhutchins, pag so do you think if I install some KDE packages that installs and identify hardware while using gnome would solve my problem ?
<jhutchins> Syntux: No.
<vzduch> arunkale: 3 years ago must have been 8.2 or 9.0
<vzduch> it was already very refined in 9.3
<jhutchins> Syntux: If anything, that would be LESS likely to work.
<Syntux> jhutchins, oh and why so ?
<dewey> !ask How does one download and install additional packages in Ubuntu.  Such as GParted, etc.  Is there a list of software packages available to linux that I can go through and install from within Ubuntu?
<vzduch> dewey: in Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<jhutchins> Syntux: Because hardware/configuration level stuff relies on working within the desktop environment.
<yeniklasor> I'm searching a rss feed application, that must work like this > I will type some keywords, when feed arrived, if feed's topic has my keywords, warn me, if don't have my keywords then don't warn me. Do you know an application like this?
<dewey> In Ubuntu (is this the wrong room?)
<vzduch> dewey: --> /join #ubuntu
<jhutchins> Syntux: A stand-alone kde app will run fine on gnome, but they approach system configuration differently.
<dewey> vzdulch: Thank you!
<Syntux> jhutchins, hmm, in term of performance are there any trusted benchmarks between gnome and kde ?
<miles> hello
<jhutchins> Syntux: No, they are different.
<jhutchins> Syntux: Apples and oranges, they are different fruit.
<Syntux> jhutchins, true but you got to compare then in order to differentiate and that benchmark would start by eating :p
<MasterKzuy> hola
<MasterKzuy> p
<root__> hi
<MasterKzuy> speak spanish???
<SlimeyPete> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<vzduch> root__: NEVER go online as root!
* miles thinks
<in10city> seems kind of quiet in here.
<in10city> I was needing some help but wasnt sure if i should just blurt out a question or what...
<vzduch> !ask | in10city
<ubotu> in10city: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<m4v3r1ck> blurt it away!
<PhinnFort> fscking k3b and his friend wodim has just ruined 4 perfectly good cd-rs for me
<PhinnFort> and counting
<in10city> it is about mounting partions
<in10city> i found this in your faq https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<in10city> will that let me see all my partions from the live cd?  I want copy data over to a usb drive before installing
<vzduch> to my knowledge that howto is for the installed system
<in10city> ouch
<in10city> is there a way to do it from the live CD?
<vzduch> of course you can use e.g. the script on the live CD.. question is whether it's feasible; I guess you don't plan on using the live CD for a longer period of time :>
<vzduch> PhinnFort: what's the matter?
<PhinnFort> vzduch: I think it's my burner, but K3B has all sorts of excuses
<vzduch> o0
<PhinnFort> "Try TAO", "Try a new disc", etc.
<PhinnFort> now I'm trying with a dvd
<vzduch> well, that's the usual way of troubleshooting
<PhinnFort> ;)
<in10city> I just wnat to use the live cd to move the information
<in10city> then i want to do a full install
<vzduch> so don't blame K3b and its underlying programs if your burner is giving off its soul ;)
<vzduch> in10city: I never used the script; I'd be able to mount my hdds by hand if necessary.. but you can try it; you won't lose any data
<in10city> can you point me to a how to
<yeniklasor> How can I install BlogBridge ?
<PhinnFort> vzduch: :P
<vzduch> the one you posted above :)
<vzduch> wth is BlogBridge?
<lx401396> ciao
<in10city> duhhhhhhhh
<in10city> lol guess i should read past the script part
<lx401396> qualcuno sa dirmi come si usa il comando silent
<vzduch> !it | lx401396
<ubotu> lx401396: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<PhinnFort> vzduch: I just suspected the kernel would complain in dmesg if the burner was acting up, but dmesg doesn't mention anything other than the kernel not recognising any tracks on the disc (naturally, since it's empty)
<lx401396> sorry
<miles> get out of town
<vzduch> in10city: if you just need temporary access to your drives, you don't have to alter the fstab in the live system.. just mount the partitions :)
<x89x> juan:
<miles> but wat if i want a live system
<x89x> i have messed up my xorg.conf. What do i do ?? ANYONE !
<vzduch> define 'messed up'
<in10city> vzduch what if your IDE drives dont show up when you do a sudo fdisk -l ?
<x89x> someone here told me to edit it to change the refresh rate of monitor
<x89x> but when i start the PC, it gives an error !
<vzduch> in10city: did you indicate the disk device? e.g. /dev/hda
<x89x> some video display error
<x89x> vzduch: What do i do ?
<in10city> no i didnt
<vzduch> then it can't find anything :)
<x89x> vzduch: HELP !
<x89x> vzduch: Where do i find my VIA deltachrome IGP drivers ??
<vzduch> x89x: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg --> choose the correct driver for your gfx card, configure keyboard/mouse, configure monitor --> after the resolutions choose Advanced for the monitor frequencies and enter those directly (be sure you have them at hand first)
<vzduch> !patience | x89x
<ubotu> x89x: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<x89x> Sorry :)
<x89x> but
<x89x> i'm running from the live CD now
<PhinnFort> ok, that does it, it ruined a dvd-r
<vzduch> x89x: then find a spec sheet of your monitor first & write down the frequency ranges
<PhinnFort> :-[ READ DISC INFORMATION failed with SK=4h/ASC=08h/ACQ=01h] : Input/output error
<vzduch> then reboot and execute the above command
<x89x> it supports 85 Hz at 1024 X 764
<in10city> vzduch when i do a sudo fdisk /dev/hda i get Unable to open /dev/hda
<x89x> well i just want 75 Hz at 1024 X 768
<vzduch> in10city: don't forget the -l, you just want an overview of your partitions, not format them :)
<x89x> can i edit it w/o restarting ??
<vzduch> x89x: you can mount your / & edit xorg.conf by hand.. if you know what to look for/change, that is
<in10city> vzduch i did that but got nothing at all sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda that is
<in10city> vzduch so i went on to try hdb and hdc and still got nothing
<x89x> how vz ?
<vzduch> in10city: try sda
<in10city> i get that
<in10city> i have one sata and two ide drives
<vzduch> it's kind-of a guessing game if you don't know the device names of your hdds
<vzduch> in that case I'd suggest using a live CD/DVD at first that can mount the partitions automagically, e.g. Knoppix
<vzduch> it's good to have one of those at hand anyway :)
<x89x> vzduch: how do i mount xorg.conf ??
<in10city> vzduch thanks, i was considering that also
<in10city> i will see you again i am sure thanks again vzduch
<vzduch> in10city: you're welcome
<x89x> vzduch: of that installed version in this live CD version >
<viki2000> i have k800i and i connected to the internet but it is very slow in suse 10.2
<viki2000> any info
<viki2000> please
<vzduch> viki2000: /join #suse
<viki2000> no body help thir
<viki2000> i friend told me to go to your chanel
<vzduch> x89x: what partition is your / on, and what filesystem does it have?
<stephen> hi
<x89x> its on disk-2 and is ext3
<x89x> sorry
<vzduch> what is 'disk-2'?
<x89x> its on disk-1
<vzduch> in terms of a /dev name
<x89x> partiotion 2
<x89x> how can i know that ?
<stephen> do i have to install linux on partition #1 if i want to have a dual boot?
<x89x> no. XP on 1 and linux on 2
<stdin> stephen: no, just make sure grub is installed on the MBR
<stephen> MBR?
<vzduch> stephen: it can reside anywhere.. only prerequisite is that the partition where /boot is on is in the range of the first 128 GB on the disk, otherwise GRUB won't find it
<stephen> hmmm
<stephen> i have a 80bg HDD
<stdin> stephen: Master Boot Record, it's the default. it will show as "(hd0)"
<x89x> vzduxk: i'm sorry but can you help me know the partition ?
<vzduch> stephen: then it doesn't matter
<stdin> vzduch: that's not true anymore
<stephen> so i can just put it in any  partition?
<vzduch> stdin: I believe I just read of such a case for Feisty yesterday
<stdin> vzduch: assuming you mean MB, not GB
<vzduch> stdin: I mean GB
<stdin> vzduch: don't see why, as long as grub can see the partition
<x89x> vzduch: i'm sorry but can you help me know the partition ?
<stephen> ive already installed linux on partition 1 i think
<stdin> stephen: yeah, any partition you want. you can even spread it about a bit
<stephen> how would i find out in terminal?
<stdin> stephen: sudo fdisk -l
<stephen> thx
<vzduch> stdin: at least this problem existed 2 years ago.. I had tried to install a beta of SUSE 10.0 to a 10 GB partition at the end of my 160 GB disk (~139 GB thus), and Grub didn't find the partition
<x89x> vzduch: its /dev/hda3
<stephen> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<vzduch> x89x: 'sudo mount -t ext3 -o defaults /dev/hda3 /media'
<stdin> vzduch: strange, grub should just read the partition table and boot to whatever. the only limit I know is that /boot can't be in LVM
<stephen> stdin can you look at this please? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30136/
<x89x> vzduch: then ?
<login_> guys , do you know if the gutsy kernel has any type of stamp or something on it saying it is a gusty kernel
<login_> i am remastering ubuntu and want to know
<vzduch> x89x: then access the partition at /media
<lunar-raven> ugh :(.  I reinstalled windows (on a seperate partition) because i wanted to try a program in it..however, without even asking me, it deleted ALL of my partiitions on BOTH harddrive :(..is there ANY way to get data back?..i swear im never touching windows again
<vzduch> i.e. /media/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<stdin> stephen: /dev/hda1 is the root, /dev/hda5 is swap which is inside of /dev/hda2 (extended partition)
<login_> anyone?
<stephen> so what partition do i need to install xp in?
<vzduch> login_: for Gutsy questions /join #ubuntu+1
<stdin> login_: only the version number
<vzduch> stephen: XP likes to be in the 1st partition of the 1st disk, but it can be installed in other partitions
<stephen> hmmm
<stdin> you can kinda "trick" XP in grub too
<stephen> how would i set up XP through linux?
<vzduch> stephen: ?
<stephen> i have tinyXP btwe
<vzduch> never heard of
<stdin> you don't, you install XP from the disk
<stephen> lol
<stephen> ok
<stephen> i think tinyXP can run on linux
<stdin> maybe in vmware
<vzduch> in a VM perhaps.. the 'big' XP can too :>
<stephen> what is VM and do i need to buy it?
<SlimeyPete> stephen: check out virtualbox and vmware
<stdin> !vm
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<lunar-raven> if i were you id not install xp
<lunar-raven> ;[
<lunar-raven> lol
<vzduch> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<stdin> VBox is nice, not quite as many features as VMware, but very good
<stephen> how do i edit the /etc/apt/sources.list
<vzduch> very concrete specs for running VirtualBox.. 'Reasonably powerful x86 hardware'..
<stdin> stephen: kdesu kate /etx/apt/sources.list
<vzduch> e.g.
<SlimeyPete> vzduch: well, it all depends what you want to run in it ;)
<vzduch> SlimeyPete: say, I'd like to run a virtual XP.. would my K7-900 w/ 768 MB RAM be enough for decent performance?
<linouxxx> ubuntu-fr plz, a link
<m4v3r1ck> lunar-raven:i'm not sure if you can recover anything from a format, i know there are some programs for recovering but is for deleted files, not after format.
<stdin> !fr | linouxxx
<ubotu> linouxxx: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<SlimeyPete> vzduch: that's a bit low, but you'd probablybe OK if you onlywant to run basic stuff
<linouxxx> thx
<yurimxpxman> In ktorrent, I used to be able to double-click a torrent to view the files, but it doesn't do that now.. any ideas?
<lunar-raven> yeah
<lunar-raven> i think i cant recover
<lunar-raven> this really sucks
<m4v3r1ck> :(
<vzduch> lunar-raven: what did you install anyway?
<lunar-raven> Windows.
<vzduch> no, what ruined your hdds?
<lunar-raven> It reformated everything without even asking
<lunar-raven> I was going to install it onto a seperate partition, i loaded the recovery CD, it went into setup, and formatted
<lunar-raven> never even asked
<m4v3r1ck> yurimxpxman: check if your complements are loaded look at preferences > config ktorrent
<vzduch> lunar-raven: OEM recovery? then it'd probably just put the disk in the state it was when you bought the computer (or the person who originally did, if you bought it used)
<yurimxpxman> m4v3r1ck: I can't find anything about it
<vzduch> lunar-raven: an installation CD won't do that, that's the difference between installation and recovery CDs
<lunar-raven> yes a recovery cd =\
<lunar-raven> came with my pc
<lunar-raven> first time i used it
<lunar-raven> ah well.
<vzduch> lunar-raven: in other words: that was to be expected
<lcoccato> okidoki
<lcoccato> exit
<lunar-raven> I've used recovery CD's in the past and they always asked you first and allowed you to choose a partition
<vzduch> lunar-raven: the only chance you'd have is if there was no manual for using the recovery CD that could have warned you of that behaviour.. then you can perhaps sue your PC dealer.. :<
<yeniklasor> What is the best RSS Feed application?
<ardchoille> What is the approved website IDE for kubuntu?
<ardchoille> I didn't see nvu in the repos
<justin6891> yeniklasor: rssowl is pretty good
<ardchoille> !info nvu
<ubotu> Package nvu does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<justin6891> yeniklasor: the in-built feeds itself, is pretty good
<yeniklasor> I didn't like akregator
<vzduch> getting pretty dark.. but I'd prefer it if we got some rain later tonight..
<justin6891> yeniklasor: check out www.rssowl.org/ for more
<yeniklasor> ok
<yeniklasor> thanks
<M4x> for the french?
<justin6891> welcome
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> M4x: You say you need the french support channel?
<jhutchins> !fr | M4x
<ubotu> M4x: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jhutchins> WhtWolfTeraDyne: Imagine running what you asked him through babelfish into french.  Would _you_ know what you were asking?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> jhutchins: No. Not really.
<jhutchins> WhtWolfTeraDyne: Vous vous dites le besoin le canal franais de soutien ?
<jhutchins> WhtWolfTeraDyne: I'll bet it's hardly even coherent, and might not mean what it's supposed to mean.
<jhutchins> WhtWolfTeraDyne: WHich I just find amusing, but it's my rule of thumb:  only assume as much literacy as they demonstrate.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> I'm still excited. I got my first package that I ordered, then I find my Kubuntu 7.04 CDs, and finally, underneath those, I find a letter saying that I've been accepted for the college I applied for. It's a good day.
<jhutchins> w00t!
<jhutchins> Congrats!  Where are you headed?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> jhutchins: No where. Since I have to help my parents so much, I applied for an online college. Baker College Online. I've heard plenty of good things about them.
<jhutchins> WhtWolfTeraDyne: Oh, I've looked at Baker, pretty good.  I was leaning toward Ottowa myself, but I'm not a traditional student.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> jhutchins: Heh. I just hope I can get through this one. The last college course I had was a failure. They wanted me to buy all my apps, and many of them cost $300+ USD.
<jhutchins> WhtWolfTeraDyne: Yeah, it used to be books at $50/$90 per class.
<jhutchins> WhtWolfTeraDyne: With software it tends to be Microsoft-only too.
<jhutchins> WhtWolfTeraDyne: There are usually educational pricing avaible though.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> jhutchins: That wouldn't have bothered me too much. But the pricing was killer, even with discount. Well... killer for someone with a part-time job, anyway.
<vzduch> could it be that the largest other-than-English *buntu channel is #ubuntu-de?
<jhutchins> WhtWolfTeraDyne: Not easy for a working guy to pay for college these days.
<jenea> hola
<jenea> hola
<jhutchins> jenea: Hola, no hablo Espaol aqui.
<jhutchins> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jenea> si
<miles> s
<sorin7486> hello everybody...
<sorin7486> I have a really stupid problem here
<miles> ok
<miles> what is it
<sorin7486> just installed kubuntu on my brand new laptop and I can't get writing acces for users on the mounting points
<sorin7486> it's driving me nuts
<sorin7486> i have 2 ext3 partitions
<sorin7486> /media/BigDady and /media/LittleDady
<stevo111> hmmm
<stevo111> i mucked up
<sorin7486> and I'm owner of both folders
<sorin7486> before mount
<login_> anyone know if ther eis  some type of stamp on the kubuntu kernel saying that it is kubuntu
<login_> not any other OS
<stevo111> i tried to install xp in a partition but it overwrite the kubuntu :O
<sorin7486> is there any sure way of doing this
<sorin7486> because I tried to edit fstab myself
<login_> anyone?
<sorin7486> didn['t work
<miles> :-/ sorry sorin, mounting is one of my weak points
<sorin7486> tried using the gui frontend from System Settings
<sorin7486> didn't work
<sorin7486> btw ... that tool has some serious bugs
<sorin7486> ok.. tnx miles.. anybody else ?????????/
<stdin> login_: no, there isn't
<login_> great thank you :D
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> stevo111: You lost the grub bootloader?
<stdin> sorin7486: what's the problem?
<stevo111> i lost kubuntu
<stevo111> i didnt know how to recover it
<sorin7486> stdin: mounting points
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> stevo111: As in you wrote over the partition that had kubuntu in it?
<stdin> !grub | stevo111
<ubotu> stevo111: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<login_> what do oyu mean? was it compeltely partioned or did windows overwrite the mbr?
<stdin> sorin7486: so what are you trying/need to do?
<stevo111> i made a partition usin xp
<stevo111> and i lost the grub
<sorin7486> stdin: I just installed kubuntu and I've set 2 mounting points
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !grub | stevo111
<ubotu> stevo111: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Use the first link.
<stevo111> i dunno how to boot the partition of my choice
<sorin7486> stdin: and for some reason I don't have write permission alldough those are ext3 partitions
<sorin7486> and I can't get writing permissions
<stevo111> i cant use it cos im on my ds and the tinyXP is mucked up
<sorin7486> I have tried chaging permissions to the folders where the partitions are mounted
<rile> sorin7486: Did you try to edit mtab file?
<sorin7486> and changing options in fstab
<sorin7486> rile: i think you mean fstab .. right ?
<stdin> sorin7486: by default only root has write permission to the partition. so you have 2 choices, either make a directory in the root of the partition and make it writable for the user(s), or change the permissions/owner of the partition
<sorin7486> stdin: of course.. one question dough: by changing the permission of the partition what do you mean exactly ?
<rile> No, there is mtab file which contain rw permissions...
<rile> "/etc/mtab"
<stdin> rile: mtab is written to by mount, changing it dosen't change the options
<sorin7486> rile: do I have to change the permissions on the device ?
<genii> rile mtab Is a file which just holds a record of what filesystems are currently mounted. It is dynamic. fstab is the file which has permanent things
<stdin> sorin7486: well the root of the partition is a directory like any other, so you can do something like "sudo chown myuser: /media/mountpoint"
<stevo111> how exactly do i create a dual boot?
<rile> to stdin & genii: ok, my mistake...
<sorin7486> stdin: I tried that and it doesn't work...
<sorin7486> that's what's driving me mad
<stdin> sorin7486: it's ext3?
<sorin7486> yes
<sorin7486> I tried it from konqueror
<stdin> sorin7486: then it does work, I've done it :)
<genii> stdin Perhaps overdue fsck?
<stdin> sorin7486: no, not from konq
<sorin7486> oook
<stdin> genii: hmm, possible
<sorin7486> I just installed today
<stdin> sorin7486: unless you run konq as root
<sorin7486> well I ran konq as root... of course...
<sorin7486> otherwise you can't change the rights
<stdin> sorin7486: then it *should* work, but I always run the commands
<sorin7486> ok...
<sorin7486> let me try something ...
<stevo111> how do i delete all partitions on a HDD without xp or kubuntu?
<rustalot> I'm having trouble installing this kdm theme: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=26718 . It tells me it's not a valid theme archive.
<vzduch> sorin7486: sudo chown -R yourUserName:plugdev /media/BigDady
<stdin> sorin7486: make sure it takes effect with "ls -ld /media/MountPoint" (changing the directory)
<sorin7486> ok
<sorin7486> one question
<sorin7486> should I be doing this with the partition mounted ?
<sorin7486> or unmounted ?
<stdin> yes, mounted
<vzduch> sorin7486: of course mounted
<sorin7486> oook
<sorin7486> I've been doing it with the partition unmounted
<sorin7486> my bad ...
<stdin> sorin7486: that's the problem then :p
<sorin7486> it works ... thanks guys...
<viki2000> sonyericsson k800i 3g i have googled so much with now results i connect to the internet throw the mobile usb connection it work fine under suse linux 10.2 but its slow can som body help please
<whippy> does someone know how tu unzip 7z files?
<whippy> in console?
<viki2000> it work with windows very fast
<sorin7486> I'll have to write this one down
<genii> !helpercookie |stdin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helpercookie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sorin7486> cuz I think I ran into it before
<viki2000> can some body help
<whippy> 7zip is only for zipping?
<genii> hmm
<whippy> or?
<stdin> Yum, err I mean APT!
<stdin> :p
<vzduch> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<viki2000> whippy,no
<stevo111> how do i tottaly format a HDD?
<whippy> do you know how to unzip?
<whippy> ;)
<Mungallo> whippy p7zip
<viki2000> whippy,i try once its ok
<viki2000> moment
<whippy> no
<viki2000> i will help you
<whippy> p7zip filearchiv.7z
<whippy> does compress the file twice to
<Mungallo> -d
<stdin> stevo111: you use "sudo fdisk /dev/hda" (changing hda for the actual device) and press "o" then "w"
<whippy> ok, i try
<genii> !helpersnack
<ubotu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<stevo111> no stdin without an os
<genii> That was it :)
<stdin> stevo111: then just use the live CD
<stevo111> lol
<stevo111> ok
<ardchoille> Wow, talk about use4less factoids, lol
* stdin takes the cookie from ubotu 
<stevo111> i used it but it crashed :(
<stdin> stevo111: use the command line tools on the cd, the GUI can be a bit buggy (IMO)
* stevo111 tries again
<genii> stevo111: You can also use Toms boot disk
<vzduch> you can also use Knoppix
<whippy> is not supported archive?
<whippy> perhaps compressed on win
<viki2000> whippy,p7zip
<stevo111> i dunno how to use all them things
* stevo111 cries
<stdin> stevo111: I just told you
* vzduch slaps stevo111 
<genii> stevo111: You can find that at http://www.toms.net/rb/
<vzduch> be a man! read the man pages! :>
* intelikey runs down the stairs with a butcher knife in each hand while wondering "who has the last word on what 'sane' really is?"
<eric__> I accidently hid the menu (file, tools, etc) and now I can figure out how to get it back
<stdin> stevo111: and you can come back in here on the live cd if you need help
<genii> vzduch: LOL
<stdin> eric__: Ctrl+M
<eric__> thanks
<vzduch> eric__: if you can, why do you ask? :D
<x89x> hello. can anyone help me mount my unmounted partition??
* stevo111 boots up live cd for the 4th time
<intelikey> !ntfs | x89x
<ubotu> x89x: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<x89x> no
<x89x> its an FAT 32
<intelikey>                        ^
<stdin> x89x: use System Settings -> Advanced -> Disk & Filesystems
<x89x> stdin: in ubuntu 7.04 !
<intelikey> x89x for a one off mount      sudo mount /dev/<device> /media/<mountpoint> -o umaks=000
<stdin> yes !
<stephen_> hmmm
* stephen_ prays that kubuntu will install
<vzduch> intelikey: s/umaks/umask/
<stdin> x89x: for Ubuntu (not Kubuntu), ask in #ubuntu
<x89x> stdin: theres no  System Settings !
<intelikey> x89x for a one off mount      sudo mount /dev/<device> /media/<mountpoint> -o umask=000
<genii> stevo111: There is also a useful cdrom that boots with many tools on it. Ultimate Boot CD, http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/  It has many tools including partitioners and disk wipers etc etc
<intelikey> :)
<stdin> like I said, #ubuntu
<stdin> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<stdin> !mount-#ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mount-#ubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> ugg
<ARM9> !helpersnack
<ubotu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<x89x> intellikey: whats mountpoint ?
<stdin> x89x: is there a System -> Administration -> Disks ?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> stdin: You're trying to mount #ubuntu ? That's going to take a lot of gear...
<x89x> stdin: nope ~
<stephen_> hmmm i think its gonna install now
<vzduch> WhtWolfTeraDyne: lol
<whippy> i solved the problem,
<intelikey> x89x any empty dirrectory
<stephen_> wd
<whippy> the archive was corrupt,
<whippy> thanks for helping me
<x89x> no
<whippy> with the command pzip -d
<x89x> ther were files
<stdin> WhtWolfTeraDyne: not if you have ubuntu on a different partition :)
<whippy> p7zip -d
<gesture> on kubuntu, how do i extract an .ace archive? i tried UNACE but it just doesnt do anything
<waylandbill> goodness. just sudo mount <device> <mountpoint> in a konsole. No need to be complicated. :-)
<intelikey> NO!   <x89x> intellikey: whats mountpoint ?      x89x any empty dirrectory
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> stdin: XD
<stephen_> stdin: why is setup extremely slow?
<rustalot> how do I install a bootsplash?
<stdin> stephen_: on a live cd?
<stdin> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<stdin> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<stdin> ahh, rustalot ^
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Here's a good question. Why don't they ship Kubuntu with KOffice? It's faster, leaner, and can still save any pretty much any format.
<stdin> stephen_: on the liveCD?
<stephen_> yes stdin
<stdin> stephen_: because it's running from a CD
<stephen_> lol
<gesture> on kubuntu, how do i extract an .ace archive? i tried UNACE but it just doesnt do anything
<stephen_> it crashed on 21% before
<stdin> gesture: tried in ark ?
<stdin> stephen_: you can always try the alternate cd
<stephen_> the first install worked :S
<Mungallo> I believe you need a thirdparty app for ace archives.
<vzduch> gesture: did you use it correctly?  or does it just not show anything because it'd need a -v switch or similar for that?
<x89x> vzduch: can u help me ?
<vzduch> Mungallo: unace exists
<Mungallo> unace -e
<stdin> gesture: you may also need unace-nonfree for ace version > 1.0
<gesture> ok but nothing happens....doesnt it extract the files automatically in the same dir?\\\
<intelikey> Mungallo ?     third party app ???
<x89x> vzduch: ??? Mounting unmounted FAT 32 Partition ??
<Mungallo> I understand that, I just wasn't sure if it's part of the standard dist.
<stephen_> i think my partitions are screwed up
<Daisuke-Ido> who the heck uses ace anymore?
<Daisuke-Ido> :D
<Mungallo> agreed.
<Daisuke-Ido> that's like...  arj!
<Daisuke-Ido> or lzh
<Mungallo> ewwww
<x89x> stdin: what do i choose as my mount point ?
<Mungallo> any regular file.
<Mungallo> */mountpoint
<stdin> x89x: any empty directory, like /mnt for example
<rustalot> stdin: right. Now how do I get the one I dl'd (from here http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29662 ) to appear on that list?
<vzduch> x89x: choose any directory you wish
<stephen_> i might just forget about pcs lol
<vzduch> if it's empty, of course
<x89x> vzduch: where do i create a directory ?
<stephen_> just leave the world of technoland
<vzduch> sigh..
<waylandbill> it doesn't need to be empty.
<vzduch> x89x: are you retarded?  (sorry for being unfriendly, but you've been told at least 4 times now..)
<intelikey> waylandbill but it does need to NOT be a system dir
<x89x> vzduch: where ?
<x89x> i didnt get it !
<x89x> i lost 1 partition !
<Mungallo> X86
<Mungallo> You can mount a partition or an image to any regular file.
<stdin> rustalot: try looking at http://bootsplash.org/
<Mungallo> everything in *nix is a file.
<waylandbill> x89x: where ever you like. Maybe you need to learn how linux works... like linuxbasics.org course or the like.
<Mungallo> therefore anything preceded by / is part of the filesysytem.
<Mungallo> So, if you want to mount something to the filesystem, /anymountpoint, is a good place to start.
<Daisuke-Ido> everything in plan 9 is a file
<x89x> waylandbill: means in an another drive too ?
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about converting to Ludditism
<intelikey> well everything is an inode     inode ~= file
<Mungallo> keeping it simple m8.
<Mungallo> x86 your drive have little to nothing to do with this.
<Schuenemann> what is the syntax for creating a symlink to /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so to ~./mozilla/plugins ?
<Daisuke-Ido> all files are inodes, not all inodes are files, if i understand correctly
<x89x> well. my i have three drives. 1 is NTFS. 1 FileSystem and the third is the FAT 32 which is lost !!
<Daisuke-Ido> ln -s <original> <link location and name>
<stdin> Schuenemann: ln -s /target linkname
<Mungallo> Ok, thats fine.
<waylandbill> x89x: mounting makes a drive partition reside at the mountpoint directory. Doing anything to the entries in that directory affects that mounted partition.
<intelikey> yeah i'm just not sure that trying to understand a "folder" or "socket" as being a "file" is simple.
<Mungallo> And you're trying to mount these drive under kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> vzduch, no need to insult ppl who are new to linux , but general descriptions like /mnt are totally new to some and insults are uncalled for no matter frustrated you become .
<Daisuke-Ido> intelikey: that's hardly simple
<intelikey> Daisuke-Ido glad you concur
<Daisuke-Ido> it's easier to keep the directory/file concept, as it works on the basic level
<waylandbill> Daisuke-Ido: I agree. The 'file' concept is a good fundamental starting place. It's not like a newbie is going to start hacking the kernel right off.
<Daisuke-Ido> stavros_: pick a nick already.
<x89x> waylandbill:  well. my i have three drives. 1 is NTFS. 1 FileSystem and the third is the FAT 32 which is lost !!
<Mungallo> right, we gathered.
<waylandbill> x89x: I read that.
<rustalot> stdin: Anywhere else?
<Mungallo> You're trying to mount them, right? Under kubuntu?
<Daisuke-Ido> x89x: unless you took that drive out, hid it, and forgot where you hid it, it is NOT LOST.
<Daisuke-Ido> it's not mounted.
<stdin> rustalot: not that I know of
* stdin thinks there should be a !patronise factoid for some people
<intelikey> x89x issue this command in konsole:  sudo fdisk -l
<intelikey> x89x see is you can identify the "lost drive"
<Schuenemann> stdin, Daisuke-Ido, thanks
<stdin> np :)
<x89x> intelikey:
<x89x> /dev/hda1   *           1        1305    10482381    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<x89x> /dev/hda2            3049        9728    53657100    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<x89x> /dev/hda3            1306        3048    14000647+  83  Linux
<x89x> /dev/hda5            3264        9728    51930081    7  HPFS/NTFS
<x89x> /dev/hda6            3049        3263     1726924+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<x89x> i got a 80GB HDD
<intelikey> looks like one drive to me.
<x89x> ya] 
<x89x> its 1 drive only
<waylandbill> !paste
<intelikey> at any rate   sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> x89x  sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media -o umask=000
<intelikey> that should mount it and give full read write access
<waylandbill> (and you'd access the files on that partition under /media of course)
<miles> is there an IRC channel for ubuntu server?
<x89x> intellikey
<x89x> x89x@x89x:~$ sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media -o umask=000
<x89x> x89x@x89x:~$
<x89x> doesnt do anything !
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> x89x: There isn't supposed to be any output for "mount"
<vzduch> x89x: if there is no return msg it usually means that it did what you wanted
<waylandbill> x89x: just because it didn't output anything to stdout doesn't mean it didn't succeed.
<Mungallo> df -h
<x89x> but still its not showing in the computer
<Mungallo> should show you if it mounted.
<vzduch> x89x: ls -la /media/
<waylandbill> just type mount without any arguments.
<stdin> miles: #ubuntu-server
<intelikey> x89x for your benifit, the device node /dev/hda1  is the first partition on the primary master ide disk     and  /media  is the mountpoint (empty dirrectory)  that the filesystem on hda1 is now mounted on.   and the   umask  sets psuido permissions for the M$ file system which does not have file permissions
<miles> thanks
<intelikey> x89x not showing is irrelevent.    open konqueror   and navigate to  file:///media
<Mungallo> don't they automount under /dev/sd* now?
<vzduch> Mungallo: ?
<intelikey> x89x and you're welcome.
<Mungallo> 7.0
<Mungallo> 7.04
<Mungallo> due to SATA and kernel rev.
<stdin> Mungallo: 1 nothing mounts to /dev/sd*, and 2, only in 2.6.20+ are IDE disks represented as sd*
<x89x> intelikey: konqueror isnt the in my system
<x89x> BTW i used
<x89x> sudo umount /media/hda1
<x89x> sudo mv /media/hda1 /media/newname
<x89x> these commands
<stdin> intelikey: ubuntu
<intelikey> x89x nautilus
<vzduch> x89x: what's that supposed to do according to you?
<Mungallo> */dev/sd* refers to any SATA or SCSI drive.
<x89x> vzduch: rename the drive
<intelikey> x89x nautilus   hell firefox if you wish   just navigte to the mountpoint with something
<stdin> s/drive/mountpoint/
<patrick_> serus..
<Mungallo> latest kernel rev points my hd* drives to sd* That was my point.
<waylandbill> x89x: it would be beneficial to learn how the linux filesystem works. There's online courses that teach it and other topics or get a book from amazon.com or your local library.
<stdin> Mungallo: some "weird"  IDE drives don't, even in 2.6.2*
<Mungallo> Which btw if you keep up with Kernel revs... is 2.6.20-16
<intelikey> waylandbill post him that url again
<stdin> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Mungallo> understood.
<vzduch> stdin: what's 'weird' IDE drives?
<waylandbill> x89x: http://linuxbasics.org
<stdin> x89x: look in to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<x89x> intelikey: shows up but now the NTFS one doesnt !
<stdin> vzduch: some makes/models
<x89x> Couldn't find "/media/hda6".
<vzduch> *headdesk*
<stephen_> dammit i cant tottaly format
<stdin> x89x: look in /media, it'll be somewhere in there
<intelikey> x89x correct you mounted over it.    when you umount /media   the other mounts in it will show.
<stephen_> it wont let me :(
<genii> vzduch One of those days eh?
<intelikey> x89x now go read  the   page    http://linuxbasics.org
<vzduch> genii: ?
<stdin> stephen_: not even in the command line?
<Mungallo> x86
<waylandbill> x89x. you mounted to /media. The drive is available at /media not /media/hda6.
<Mungallo> df -h
<intelikey> stdin nah  i had him mount on /media    everything is cofered by the vfat
<stephen_> i dunno how to access command line
<genii> vzduch:  <vzduch> *headdesk*              <-- looks like banging head off desk
<whippy> how can i allow outgoing connection through iptables?
<vzduch> genii: indeed
<whippy> a connection with was started from me?
<Daisuke-Ido> here's something funny.  weren't MS touting Vista's "breadcrumb" path display as revolutionary?
<x89x> waylandbill: should i restart my PC for the drives to show up ??
<Mungallo> HA!
<stdin> stephen_: in the live cd, just open konsole (under KMenu -> System)
<penetra> hi. can some one give some help? :o
<penetra> i'm a newbie :X
<vzduch> Daisuke-Ido: explain
<stephen_> and then type what?
<Mungallo> Don't ask to ask.
<stdin> !ask | penetra
<ubotu> penetra: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Mungallo> just ask
<BluesKaj> stephen_, in the k-menu , konsole ..that's where one uses the command line
<penetra> :P
<stephen_> Typw what in the konsole?
<Daisuke-Ido> vzduch: instead of a text path, each part of the path was clickable to allow quick navigation back and forth
<whippy> --state NEW,ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
<whippy> but how?
<Daisuke-Ido> (this is in explorer)
<whippy> and why?
<intelikey> x89x yes restart   and keep rebooting until all the drives show up       </gives up and goes away>
<x89x> damn !
<penetra> so, i'm trying to install nvidia drivers.. and it says to stop the X server. The problem is: i dont know what is the X server... and i don know how to stop it :o
<Mungallo> x89
<Mungallo> no
<vzduch> Daisuke-Ido: uh-huh.. you mean like the expandable lists in Konq?
<x89x> you think i'm foolliong around !
<stdin> stephen_: sudo fdisk /dev/hda (if /dev/hda is the device)
<stephen_> what command tottally formats the hard drive and deletes all partitions?
<stephen_> oops
<Daisuke-Ido> vzduch: and the default path display in nautilus, yeah
<Mungallo> x89, df -h look of /media
<stdin> stephen_: in there you press "o" then "w"
<Mungallo> for*
<Daisuke-Ido> another area where MS steals and claims "innovation" :D
<stdin> stephen_: that should do it
<vita_> Penetra: it meens you have to kill your graphics
<penetra> how?
<Schuenemann> hitting ctrl + alt +backspace
<stdin> penetra: use the packages from ubuntu!
<vzduch> Daisuke-Ido: perhaps someone should give Steve Ballmer a Knoppix 3.1 & show him that this feature was already in Konq 3-4 years ago >:)
<Schuenemann> he wanted to restart X, right?
<stephen_> stdin there is an error
<Daisuke-Ido> vzduch: hasn't it been in gnome even longer?
<vita_> stdin:This will just make it go restart
<stdin> Schuenemann: if he doesn't know how to restart X, he won't know that he'll have to recompile for every kernel update
<intelikey> x89x no i think you are very green as to how linux works,    i think you probably know windows pretty well and think that that means you understand computers in general,  well it doesn't.    to learn linux you have to first forget everything you think you know.  and start from scratch like you did with that OTHER os
<stdin> stephen_: what error?
<Schuenemann> stdin, ouch
<vzduch> Daisuke-Ido: dunno.. I've been using Linux off and on since 2003 and I never liked Gnome very much.. no idea as to how long it's been :)
<waylandbill> I agree with that accessment intellikey
<intelikey> and that got there too late...
<stephen_> oops works now
<Daisuke-Ido> the sad thing is that it's not really that hard to learn
<stephen_> is it a zero or the letter o
<Daisuke-Ido> people just tend to be lazy
<Mungallo> It's hard to forget.
<stdin> stephen_: letter o
<Mungallo> easy to learn once you forget.
<Mungallo> lol
<intelikey> waylandbill but he'll be back, he just rebooted to see if the "drives" would show up...      ;/
<Schuenemann> intelikey, you still have time to run away
<stdin> intelikey: take a deeeep breath :)
<Daisuke-Ido> some people deserve to be given a windows 95 cd and told "use this and leave me the hell alone"
<penetra> so, how can i kill my graphics? :X
<stephen_> stdin it said synchin disks
<Schuenemann> penetra, I think you just did
<stdin> stephen_: good, that what it should say :)
<Mungallo> kill your graphics?
<penetra> yeah.. but it says the same error
<stephen_> partition table has been altered
<penetra> X server
<intelikey> ok.    look i'm not that tight about this,  but when people wont listen   and then get mad  it kinda tic's me off too.
<stdin> penetra: why don't you just install the packages?
<Mungallo> understandable.
<flo_87> good evening everybody...I have a small problem an I would be very gratefully if someone could help me....but perhaps its a silly question^^
<penetra> cause i'm a newbie :D
<stephen_> now can i restart and there will be no partitions?
<Schuenemann> !ask | flo_87
<ubotu> flo_87: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BluesKaj> Gents ...been watching/lurking for the last 30 mins or so ...can't blame you for being a bit put off :)
<Daisuke-Ido> intelikey: wasn't talking about the majority, just the ones that absolutely refuse to listen
<penetra> i dont know how to work here
<stdin> penetra: then it'll be a lot easier to install the packages
<stdin> !nvidia | penetra
<ubotu> penetra: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> Daisuke-Ido correct.
<Daisuke-Ido> stephen_: if you wiped your partitions, and you reboot, there should be nothing.  hope there wasn't anything you wanted or needed to keep.
<flo_87> I want listen to a chanal at flatcast.com an I don  t now which plugin I need for it ^^ (newbie)
<mm260865> my usb flash drive is not recognised anymore! any help!
<waylandbill> it's either pay bill gates to do it for you, or just take some time to learn. Especially when there is so much info out there.
<Mungallo> might be hosed MM
<stephen_> lol no there wasnt
<Schuenemann> flo_87, is it java, flash or what?
<stephen_> i backed up all my important stuff ages ago
<Daisuke-Ido> shoutcast mp3 stream?
<vita_> penetra: to qo out of X, press ctrl+alt+f1, then login and type /etc/init.d/xorg-common stop && /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<Daisuke-Ido> (shout/ice/whatever)cast, that is
<stdin> flo_87: personally, I'd install the "mozilla-mplayer" plugin for general media
<vzduch> !mp3 | flo_87
<ubotu> flo_87: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vita_> you can than run installer from bash
<intelikey> ubiquity
<vzduch> intelikey: he's back, tell him now :)
<jhutchins> vita_: Interesting, I've never bothered to stop xorg-common.
<intelikey> x89x no i think you are very green as to how linux works,    i think you probably know windows pretty well and think that that means you understand computers in general,  well it doesn't.    to learn linux you have to first forget everything you think you know.  and start from scratch like you did with that OTHER os
<stdin> vita_: you'd better explain that this needs to be done foe every kernel update too
<Daisuke-Ido> vita_: that screams bad idea, when he can install from the repos with much less headache.
<stephen_> thanks it worked stdin i think
<flo_87> thank you...!!!
<stdin> stephen_: no problem :)
<intelikey> x89x posted that just as you left     and wanted you to see it.
<x89x> intelikey: During the system startup it still gives error saying "fsck1.40 WIP"
<vita_> stdin: Yes it does, and it can be trick if you are using your own compiled kernel...
<vita_> binary packages from distro are surely better for him
<Daisuke-Ido> vita_: no, you need to explain this in simple terms to the newbie you're giving this advice to.
<x89x> mount: mount mount partition media/hd1
<stephen_> if it still doesnt install on live cd what did you say i could do?
<intelikey> !paste | x89x pastebin your /etc/fstab file
<ubotu> x89x pastebin your /etc/fstab file: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Daisuke-Ido> wth?
<x89x> it shows up on the live CD !
<x89x> but not in this installed version !
<intelikey> x89x do you want me to help you ?
<x89x> ya bro
<vita_> Daisuke-Ido: Yep, maybe that is what all the howtos are anyway :-)
<intelikey> x89x do what ubotu just said
<stephen_> ubotu is sexy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is sexy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stephen_> wtf
<vzduch> rofl
<stdin> !botabuse | stephen_
<ubotu> stephen_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<runlevelten> Hi folks. xD All relaxed and chilled?
<stephen_> yes :D
<x89x> noone helpful here
<stephen_> lol
<jhutchins> runlevelten: Windin' up and getting roasted here, but...
<stdin> stephen_: don't want to get a kick/ban ;)
<Mungallo> Whiskey Tango Foxtrot?
<Schuenemann> x89x, just paste the damn file as he told you
<stephen_> what stdin?
<stdin> Schuenemann: deep breath :)
<Daisuke-Ido> vita_: why in the lord's name would you recommend a manual install with manual updates upon kernel changes when the repos offer the *same thing* but much easier to use
<stephen_> i didnt do anything
<Schuenemann> =)
<jhutchins> x89x: What do you want us to do, come over there and fix it for you?
<runlevelten> does x89x understand how to get the text out of their /etc/fstab?
<vzduch> stdin: I think you're being a bit too fast here.. to me it looked like an accidental trigger :)
<Daisuke-Ido> runlevelten: don't even ask that
<Daisuke-Ido> you have no idea :)
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: Careful there, children present.
<runlevelten> haha OK.
<Schuenemann> sorry
<stdin> stephen_: if you play with the bot too much, an op will get angry and kick (and/or) ban you
<Daisuke-Ido> earmuffs
* runlevelten puts on his wary beenie..
<stdin> stephen_: just letting you know :)
<stephen_> i didnt play with it
<Daisuke-Ido> i do think that was an accidental trigger, but for future reference :)
<x89x> here
<x89x> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30158/
<intelikey> x89x i'm looking now
<x89x> thanks
<stephen_> i shoudnt say anything about (the bot) in my sentences
<Daisuke-Ido> that may be the shortest UUID i've ever seen :D
<intelikey> x89x have you formated that partition lately ?
<Daisuke-Ido> stephen_: not that you shouldn't mention ubotu, just that you shouldn't START a line with ubotu
<stephen_> oh
<stephen_> lol
<Daisuke-Ido> that acts the same as !
<x89x> intelikey: no. just the file syste partition during installaion
<Daisuke-Ido> ubotu botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<stephen_> so if i type in ubotu in the middle of a sentence its fine?
<stdin> yeah
<Daisuke-Ido> that has the same effect as !botsnack (which i won't do right now)
<Schuenemann> what is that Yum?
<Daisuke-Ido> yum is fedora's package manager
<Mungallo> Yellow dog Package manager
<vzduch> Schuenemann: YellowDog Updater, Modified.. it's used as a pkg manager e.g. in Fedora
<Schuenemann> ahh...
<intelikey> x89x run this     gksudo gedit /etc/fstab           and change  "UUID=F0CE-C494"   to  "/dev/hda1"   and on the same line change the one at the end to a zeor   1 to 0
<vzduch> dayum.. I think my music was louder just yesterday..
<stephen_> hmmm how do i set up kubuntu using command line?
<vzduch> stephen_: define 'set up Kubuntu'
<intelikey> x89x can you handle that ?
<stephen_> in terminal
<x89x> i dunno !
<Daisuke-Ido> vzduch: check pcm volume, that's the first thing i do :P
<stdin> stephen_: if you want to install from the command line, you need the alternate cd
<stephen_> where do i get that?
<x89x> intelikey: i'm doing it
<stephen_> and how big is it?
<stdin> !alternate | stephen_ it's the same size as the desktop cd,
<ubotu> stephen_ it's the same size as the desktop cd,: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<vzduch> Daisuke-Ido: I didn't change any volume settings for the last few days
<intelikey> x89x i'll show the whole line and what i want you to change it to.    " UUID=F0CE-C494  /media/hda1     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1 "    to    " /dev/hda1  /media/hda1     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       0 "
<Daisuke-Ido> doesn't mean other apps couldn't have
<vzduch> but you're right.. my PCM volume was down.. don't know where from
<stephen_> i dont understand what ubotu said?
<stdin> stephen_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/feisty/ choose the alternate one
<Mungallo> vzduch: you using XMMS?
<vzduch> Mungallo: no, Audacious
<Mungallo> might be that.
<Daisuke-Ido> an xmms clone :)
<x89x> intelikey: done
<intelikey> x89x  ok    save and exit   then run this:    sudo mkdir -p /media/hda1 ;sudo umount -a ;sudo mount -a
<Mungallo> I know I've had problems with XMMS dealing directly with alsamixer
<vzduch> the volume slider in Audacious has no effect whatsoever
<Mungallo> weird.
<intelikey> x89x that will do the same thing as far as the mounting process as a reboot would do.
<runlevelten> amarok > xmms < mpd
<stephen_> i think i just released the partition and changed the 1st boot to cd rom
<stephen_> hopefully that will work
<x89x> intelikey:
<Daisuke-Ido> i should really alias what i'm about to say...
<x89x> umount: /dev: device is busy
<x89x> umount: /proc/bus/usb: device is busy
<x89x> umount: /var/run: device is busy
<x89x> umount: /sys: device is busy
<x89x> umount: /: device is busy
<x89x> x89x@x89x:~$
<Daisuke-Ido> x89x: that's normal
<runlevelten> I know, really useful comment. Sorry, the temperature's like doubled here or something and it's pushed my stoopid right up :\
<waylandbill> !paste | x89x
<ubotu> x89x: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Daisuke-Ido> anyway, as i was going to say
<intelikey> x89x now you should be able to view both the ntfs and the vfat sf's in /media         and those messages were expected don't worry about them.
<stdin> intelikey: just a hunch, but ask for what "ls /media" shows, make sure the mountpoint is there
<vzduch> runlevelten: I have my reasons not to like Audacious
<vzduch> *Amarok
<intelikey> stdin did mkdir
<stdin> ahh
<Schuenemann> I like xmms because it's liteweight
<stephen_> im off to bed
<stephen_> night and thx for the help
<Daisuke-Ido> Rebooting is not the solution to every problem in Linux, nor even the solution to a few problems.  Almost anything can be fixed without resorting to rebooting the machine (and thus losing precious uptime!)
<runlevelten> choice > *
<stdin> night stephen_ :)
<runlevelten> night stephen_
* stephen_ hugs everyone
<stephen_> lol
<x89x> intelikey: its showing up. but in.media. not the left pane !
<waylandbill> I have a fast laptop... bring on the heavyweight programs. ;-)
<intelikey> x89x let me revisit the fstab just a sec.
<x89x> 1 sec
<runlevelten> Schuenemann: I can't stand xmms, but choice ftw, innit :-)
<intelikey> x89x what does  groups     tell you ?
<Schuenemann> heh
<Schuenemann> amarok takes too much time to start
<intelikey> x89x that's cli:    groups
<intelikey> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<vzduch> Amarok doesn't do proper gapless play
<stdin> Schuenemann: huh, takes <1s to start
<x89x> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30161/
<Schuenemann> it takes a lot more here
<Novell> who is closing his/her apps anyway ? I just keep everything open for a few weeks
<runlevelten> amarok works perfectly for me in every way. On the other hand if I want lightweight, XMMS is far more bloated than what I use for that
<x89x> intelikey: is it fine ?
<intelikey> x89x yes.  you must have missed my question.   run    groups       and show me what it say
<Daisuke-Ido> Uptime: 17 days, 6 hours and 39 minutes
<Daisuke-Ido> :D
<runlevelten> but again, XMMS, amarok, beep or whatever, it sure beats the hell out of using WMP or itunes \o/
<waylandbill> rebooting has been made too much as a first step to anything by other OS's and more specifically the driver software and to a lesser extent the application software writers.
<Daisuke-Ido> not spectacular, but better than i ever got in windows :)
<x89x> intilikey: i;m on ubuntu
<intelikey> yes.    run the command       groups
<term1n4l> agrreed runlevelten
<intelikey> x89x in a terminal       groups
<x89x> x89x adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner netdev lpadmin powerdev admin
<intelikey> x89x ok one more.     grep 46 /etc/group
<x89x> plugdev:x:46:haldaemon,x89x
<Daisuke-Ido> choice: the ability to have as much or as little eyecandy as you want, rather than being locked into a single GUI, like it or not
<vzduch> there you have a match.. plugdev
<intelikey> ok 46 is plugdev   you are in that so you should have read/write access to the fs
<Daisuke-Ido> for instance, i'm using beryl and like some effects in my gui.  intelikey is amish and isn't allowed to have a gui :P
<waylandbill> :)
<vzduch> Daisuke-Ido: rofl
<x89x> intelikey: cant i make it show in the left pane like HDA6 ?
<vzduch> what left pane?
<intelikey> x89x lets add UID=1000,   to the defaults list in the fstab   and see if we can
<x89x> of computer
<vzduch> ?
<Daisuke-Ido> i would assume in konqueror
<stdin> vzduch: something in nautilus I think
<waylandbill> sounds like nautilu
<stdin> Daisuke-Ido: no, he used Ubuntu
<Daisuke-Ido> oh.
<stdin> yes
<intelikey> x89x gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<x89x> then
<Daisuke-Ido> well to be fair, i'm using nautilus right now because konqueror + ark don't play well when unzipping multiple files :(
<vzduch> Daisuke-Ido: use Krusader
<vzduch> :)
<intelikey> change " /dev/hda1  /media/hda1     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       0 "   to   " /dev/hda1  /media/hda1     vfat    defaults,uid=1000,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       0 "
* stdin uses konsole as a file manager
<intelikey> x89x notice the added  uid=1000   in there    ^
* intelikey uses mc
<waylandbill> i just grab a cli if I need to operate on multiple files.
<Daisuke-Ido> there are some times i actually miss qdos
<vzduch> "whoah yeah, moah yeah, kill all the white man.." *sing*
<intelikey> sometimes i even use gentoo for that stdin
<stdin> gentoo, eww :p
* vzduch doesn't like gentoo (the file manager)
<x89x> intelikey: done
<x89x> now
<Daisuke-Ido> waylandbill: i'd rather do that, but i haven't figured out how to get unzip to extract multiple archives into multiple directories based on filename :\
<intelikey> x89x save and exit
<x89x> done
<runlevelten> konqueror is good for platform-agnostic, protocol-agnostic integration of servers' file systems for stuff like your editors and whatnot
<stdin> intelikey: "gentoo - a fully GUI-configurable, two-pane X file manager", two things I don NOT associate with you. "GUI" and "X"
<intelikey> x89x repete the commnd to remount the fs.  the up arrow key will step through the command history      run    sudo mkdir -p /media ;sudo...
<waylandbill> Daisuke-Ido: scripting, sed, backticks or a little bit of redirection. There's plenty of ways to do it. :-)
<intelikey> stdin yeah but have you seen gentoo   it's so not gui'ish   :)
<x89x> intelikey: this one ? sudo mkdir -p /media/hda1 ;sudo umount -a ;sudo mount -a
<intelikey> yep
<stdin> intelikey: I have used it, but not recently
<vzduch> intelikey: if you're such a die-hard cli user you could as well use mc ;)
<intelikey> stdin yeah actually i've only used a very few times.
<x89x> intelikey:  sudo mkdir -p /media ;sudo... with the ... ??
<jhutchins> Daisuke-Ido: qdos!  qdos ruled!
<stdin> vzduch: he does: [22:12]  * intelikey uses mc
<jhutchins> Daisuke-Ido: qmodem too!
<intelikey> vzduch errr that's what i said just before the gentoo post
<Daisuke-Ido> waylandbill: the problem being that i don't know much about that
<Daisuke-Ido> jhutchins: i prefered telix
<vzduch> intelikey: ok, I overlooked that :)
<intelikey> x89x no just like in your history
<jhutchins> Daisuke-Ido: I helped develop procom.
<runlevelten> There are things that work more conveniently using konqueror than with the shell.
<emily> sudo mount /dev/sdb1
<emily> fusermount: failed to access mountpoint /media/sdb1: No such file or directory
<emily> FUSE mount point creation failed
<emily> Unmounting /dev/sdb1 (Emily's External)
<runlevelten> I  know. I did just say that.
<waylandbill> Daisuke-Ido: there's always time to learn. I'm from a programming background, so I just think that way naturally. :)
<intelikey> x89x the ... just meant i didn't want to type it all out
<Daisuke-Ido> waylandbill: yeah, i've been trying, but haven't gotten that far yet :\
<emily> anyone?
<vzduch> emily: you sure that /media/sdb1 exists?
<jhutchins> emily: sudo mkdir /media/sdb1
<emily> no
<Daisuke-Ido> the best i've done is to write a script to automagically connect me to the campus's wireless network
<waylandbill> Daisuke-Ido: start one thing at a time. small steps lead to bigger ones.
<runlevelten> Agreed. WIMP is slow, clumsy and inefficient. Computers would be doing a lot more for people if it had never existed.
<jhutchins> I think the /media stuff is supposed to be created on-the-fly, but if you're doing a manual mount you probably need that.
<Daisuke-Ido> runlevelten: by WIMP do you mean Windows?
<Daisuke-Ido> because it's just as accurate that way
<emily> got it thanks
<x89x> intelikey: still not shoing up in the side pane !
<jhutchins> runlevelten: It has it's place.
<intelikey> jhutchins only of passing interest but stdin tught me to use the -p switch on things like that just to ignore error messages      mkdir -p  /blah/blah/blah      also creates the parents
<Daisuke-Ido> jhutchins: i cried when telix got a windows version
<jhutchins> I have to admit I'm more likely to use quanta and fish than ssh and vi.
<Daisuke-Ido> and it sucked.
<emily> thanks jhutchins and vzduch
<intelikey> x89x you did close nautilus between the remounts ?
<Daisuke-Ido> because i couldn't stand windows at that point :(
<stdin> ooh, I taught intelikey something :D
<x89x> nautilus ?
<runlevelten> I remember when average middle-aged women doing secretarial work were expected to use a console. And they did it.
<jhutchins> intelikey: That's very handy - but we do know that /media exists and we're only going one level deep.
<jhutchins> I remember when Word Perfect ran on a dedicated machine the size of a desk.
<waylandbill> stdin: I'd normally say that was an impossibilty. :-)
<jhutchins> It never got over that.
<intelikey> x89x i failed to mention that if anything is viewing the fs it can't remount it so close anything that was looking at it and rerun the long command
<stdin> jhutchins: but if /media/sdb1 exists, mkdir would error, with -p it won't
<runlevelten> There is nothing wrong or hard about consoles at all, but now people are trained to be scared.
<jhutchins> Still wants the whole bloody system to itself.
<jhutchins> stdin: Either way, you know it's there.
<intelikey> jhutchins yeah i said only passing interest.
<jhutchins> stdin: Good point though.
<Daisuke-Ido> never was much for wordperfect
<jhutchins> handy for mkdir /media/sdb1 && mount....
<x89x> intelikey: still not shoing up on the desktop nor the sdie pane
<stdin> jhutchins: saves people saying "ohh, there was an error ......." :)
<runlevelten> jhutchins: gotta love the css bit on quanta, actually.
<intelikey> x89x hmmm   in the terminal      ls /media/hda1/
<jhutchins> WordPerfect had ONE great feature - fit text to page - it would reformat your text size to make a sign or flier automatically.
<intelikey> x89x do you see stuff or is it empty ?
<jhutchins> intelikey: Prob'ly mounting as root-only.
<x89x> intelikey: i see stuff
<x89x> all the folders
<intelikey> jhutchins we've been playing with fstab.
<Daisuke-Ido> is it the stuff that should be there?
<intelikey> x89x ok add   -l   to the ls command and show me one line of output
<runlevelten> Arg. This heat is terrible man.
<waylandbill> stdin: saves some grief. Wouldn't do it in a bash script as you'd want to catch and handle an error, but I like that it would supress the error and the potential complaint. :-)
<intelikey> x89x ls /media/hda1/ -l
<stdin> waylandbill: actually, I use it in some bash scripts. just to make sure a directory is made. and to save me typing "mkdirhier"
<x89x> intelikey: where do i show you
<x89x> here ??
<intelikey> and show one line from it's return   yes here
<x89x> x89x@x89x:~$ ls /media/hda1/ -l
<x89x> total 1474384
<x89x> -rwxrwx---   1 x89x plugdev          0 2007-03-23 01:46 autoexec.bat
<Tm_T> ha
<Tm_T> x89x: one line, not all of them (;
<x89x> lol. i lost
<x89x> sorrryyy
<Tm_T> !pastebin | x89x
<ubotu> x89x: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> ok you have full access to that.   it should not restrict anything you do
<x89x> intelikey: the computer shows hda6 but not hda1
<x89x> in the places option
<x89x> its shows hda6 lin the side pane too but not hda1
<stdin> x89x: that's something to do with gnome then, the partition is mounted and you have access
<intelikey> x89x now for the rest of your delima   as to why it doesn't show up in the left/right paine  in some gnome app   i fear you will have to ask someone in  #ubuntu     i caution you that you should not let them just blindly dirrect you to change the fstab file   it is correct now.    and the device is mounted propperly   thus the error is no longer in the general linux relmn       and i don't do gnome.
<x89x> intelikey: 1 last thing. How do i rename HDA1 and HDA6 ?
<intelikey> x89x you "should" be able to use nautilus to manipulate the files on that fs     try nautilus
<smaggard> x86 dawg
<intelikey> x89x to rename   try adding symlinks
<smaggard> not x89
<smaggard> or 64 bit is the better of the 2
<intelikey> x89x like this      ln -s /media/hda1 ~/my_vfat_drive
<BluesKaj> gnome ppl throw rocks at kde users , but we are mainly patient with them :)
<intelikey> x89x then in your home dir there is the fs...
* BluesKaj ducks
<stdin> BluesKaj: it's because we're better than them :)
<Daisuke-Ido> smaggard: there's a person here called x89x, "DAWG"
<Daisuke-Ido> cig time :D
<x89x> my_vfat_drive can be any name like home ?? intelikey ?
<intelikey> yes
<x89x> x89x@x89x:~$ ln -s /media/hda1 ~/home
<x89x> x89x@x89x:~$
<x89x> no output
<stdin> yes, then it worked
<intelikey> x89x it is also portable.   that is you can rename and move the link without it affecting the mount.   thus the appearance of the file system via the link   is what ever you want it to be.
<vzduch> question is if you want that
<intelikey> x89x in linux   normally  no error   means   no error
<intelikey> x89x that is if you issue a command an it simply returns quietly to the prompt   you assume it worked
<x89x> intelikey: theres a folder name "newname" in /media
<intelikey> x89x sudo rm /media/newname
<x89x> whats that for ?
<bislo> ciao a tuttti
<intelikey> so  "now there isn't"
<intelikey> :)
<stdin> intelikey: rmdir, rm won't remove a dir
<intelikey> -r it will
<jhutchins> stdin: rm -r will.
<stdin> you didn't put -r in tho
<x89x> days
<x89x> x89x@x89x:~$ sudo rm /media/newname
<x89x> rm: cannot remove `/media/newname': Is a directory
<x89x> x89x@x89x:~$
<x89x> its 10 GB !!!!!
<jhutchins> rm iwll remove a symlink as well.
<stdin> see ^ </smug>
<jhutchins> stdin: If she'd got 10G in there, perhaps it's just as well.
<x89x> its 10 GB intelikey !
<jhutchins> x89x: ls /media/newname/ just to see.
<vzduch> what is 10 GB?
* miles flexes because he just got subversion set up
<intelikey> stdin and you why i didn't add -r
<stdin> x89x: post the output of "mount" to pastebin
<x89x> x89x@x89x:~$ ls /media/newname/
<x89x> x89x@x89x:~$
<stdin> intelikey: rmdir also fails if the dir isn't empty :)
<vzduch> x89x: that means it's empty and you can remove it
<x89x> but its 10 GB.
* Hadarra is away: Gone away for now.
<intelikey> stdin yeah i know.  but it could have been a link
<vzduch> x89x: just to be sure try 'ls -a /media/newname/'
<x89x> does that make a difference
<x89x> x89x@x89x:~$ ls -a /media/newname/
<x89x> .  ..
<x89x> x89x@x89x:~$
<vzduch> it _is_ empty
<intelikey> x89x it's empty
<x89x> you guya are so helpful :)
<x89x> guys
<miles> thank you!
<jhutchins> (We are running as root here, right?)
<intelikey> jhutchins heh
<x89x> now ho i remove it ?
<vzduch> x89x: 'sudo rm -rf /media/newname/'
<x89x> where will it go then ?
<vzduch> it'll be gone
<x89x> what about the space ?
<x89x> can i merge it to hda1
<x89x> it was a part of hda1
<vzduch> ?
<stdin> x89x: /media/newname/ is empty.
* miles casts level 3 fire
<intelikey> actually -f is a redhat left over    they used to default rm to -i  so you had to add -f or answer for each inode   debian doesnt' do that
<x89x> no what i'm asking is whaere that 10 GB will go ?
<stdin> x89x: what is 10GB??
<Mungallo> the device?
<x89x> the space of the newname folder
<vzduch> x89x: no, it's not, it's empty
* stdin blinks
<intelikey> x89x what 10g      du -sk /media
<x89x> its a partition i guess the n!!
<x89x> it shows free space 9.9 GB in the properties !!
<intelikey> x89x issue the command      du -sk /media
<stdin> x89x: that's means there is that much free space on the partition /media is on, so the / (root)
<intelikey> x89x issue the command      df -h
<stdin> intelikey: you mean "du -sk /media/newname" ?
<x89x> du -sk /media.
<x89x> x89x@x89x:~$ du -sk /media
<stdin> any one of them
<x89x> curser is blinking
<x89x> nothing is happening
<phoenixz> Hi there, I am using kmail and all the time, I have message headers in a RED color that suddenly dissappear. .whats this about?
<x89x> ok
<x89x> x89x@x89x:~$ du -sk /media
<x89x> 32036739        /media
<x89x> x89x@x89x:~$
<stdin> x89x: now "df -h"
<x89x> x89x@x89x:~$ df -h
<x89x> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<x89x> /dev/hda3              14G  2.6G   10G  21% /
<x89x> varrun                474M  108K  474M   1% /var/run
<x89x> procbususb            474M  108K  474M   1% /proc/bus/usb
<x89x> udev                  474M  108K  474M   1% /dev
<x89x> /dev/hda1              10G  9.1G  943M  91% /media/hda1
<x89x> /dev/hda5              50G   22G   28G  44% /media/hda6
<x89x> x89x@x89x:~$
<stdin> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic) < x89x
<intelikey> x89x it will.   the first shows the actual used space   the second shows the disk usage and where it's mounted.    we are showing you some commands that will help you in future situations like this.
<stdin> x89x: yeah, /media/newname is empty, nothing there, you can remove it
<intelikey> help you to understand what and where your media is.
<x89x> how do i remove thee /media/newname
<intelikey> sudo rm -r /media/newname
<x89x> its gone
<intelikey> x89x so    happy now ?
<x89x> its took my 10 GB off !!
<x89x> i'm ripped !
<vzduch> *headdesk*
<vzduch> he just doesn't get it..
<intelikey> vzduch it takes time.   you didn't learn it all the first day either...
<x89x> ya
<x89x> i;m getting it
<x89x> it was a part of hda1 right
<intelikey> nope
<stdin> x89x: check the properties on /media, it should say 10GB, so it's still there
<x89x> :(
<x89x> ya
<x89x> its there
<stdin> good
<x89x> but
<x89x> howcome hda6 is in media
<x89x> with 28.0 GB free ??
<intelikey> it was and still is part of hda3
<vzduch> x89x: an easy analogy.. if, on Windows, you have a partition, say D:, w/ 10 GB free space, and you have an empty folder properties of which show '10 GB free', and you delete the folder, are the 10 GB free space gone?
<intelikey> <x89x> /dev/hda5              50G   22G   28G  44% /media/hda6
<intelikey> because it's your ntfs partition
<x89x> whats media for ?
<intelikey> for mounting all media devices
<intelikey> some linux distros  use /mnt   some  /media
<x89x> so should it show 28 + 10 GB free ??
<intelikey> no
<x89x> i mean
<x89x> shouldnt
<x89x> why ?
<intelikey> back to the   df -h
<intelikey> don't show us  we can still see the last flood
<x89x> hehe
<x89x> was going to past
<stdin> x89x: /media/newname was just a folder, on the hda3 partition, you just removed an empty folder
<x89x> e
<intelikey> but you notice the three partitions mounted there    hda?    and the free and used space of each.
<x89x> so hda3  =  media ?
<intelikey> hda3 = /
<x89x> showning same free space ?
<intelikey> and anthing in / is part of it
<x89x> how do i learn all these commands u people told me ?
<intelikey> i.e.  the fs hda3 is the root file system for the linux system   thus every thing in the fs that is not a mountpoint is part of the root fs.
<intelikey> http://linuxbasics.org/
<intelikey> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jhutchins>  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html
<Daisuke-Ido> x89x: there are lots of resources, and one of the best ways is to hang out here
<stdin> x89x: in linux there is no C: D: E: etc, everything goes in "/", you then 'mount' the partition inside that, so hda3 is mounted on '/' and hda1 in mounted on "/media/hda1"
<jhutchins>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Daisuke-Ido> i've learned more from these guys than i ever did from reading tutorials and man pages, though they are nice
<runlevelten> x89x: Experience is the best teacher. Apart from an actual teacher, that is.
<jhutchins> Break something, then figure out how to fix it.
<jhutchins> Remember: experience is proportional to data destroyed.
<Mungallo> HA, so true.
<runlevelten> jhutchins: Yeah, not knowing what you're doing is self-correcting behaviour with GNU/Linux and BSD.
<Schuenemann> what happens to windows when you use all drive letters?
<Daisuke-Ido> jhutchins: i should have a leg up on a lot of people.  the first time i tried installing ubuntu i lost an entire drive worth of data
<Schuenemann> crash, maybe?
<Daisuke-Ido> Schuenemann: you can't add more.
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: I believe there's a way to get it to double up, AA: BB: etc.
<Banksey> Hey guys, Anyone help me out with using Gdesklets, I have them installed, But when I run them I get a Shell Program. Help would be much appricated :)
<vzduch> jhutchins: to a limited extent, yes
<stdin> Schuenemann: it explodes and bill gates slaps you
<intelikey> x89x actually there are two major schools of thought on that question,    1 the  read read read read read methood  where you read docs for the next 10 years by which time everything will have probably changed anyway    2. the try it and reformat methood   where you cludge around in the commands list testing things and reading the "man pages" as needed,   where you also break your system many times and reload about twice a 
<Schuenemann> hehe
<jhutchins> Daisuke-Ido: If you've run qdos, you know more about your computer than most people running linux.
<vzduch> afaik you can use 255 drive designators in Windoze
<intelikey> x89x so pick your posion
<MikHell> Hi. I have a peculiar dhcp problem. Anyone knows anything about the dhcp clients of linux?
<runlevelten> Daisuke-Ido: KNOWING you should be careful and why - useful.
<x89x> ok
<Daisuke-Ido> Banksey: you want #ubuntu, this is #kubuntu, for kde (and gdesklets are a gnome thing afaik)
<stdin> vzduch: what are they called when you use A-Z then?
<x89x> i amnt able to install the sound driver ! intelikey
<jhutchins> MikHell: Fire away.  If nobody here now knows, someone might come along and see the scrollbuffer.
<runlevelten> DHCP in the home = frivolous party networking.
<intelikey> !sound | x89x
<ubotu> x89x: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<vzduch> stdin: I have no friggin' idea.. and I don't f****** care :D
<stdin> vzduch: hehe :)
<MikHell> OK This is the second time I have hit this problem.
<Schuenemann> maybe it will become D, and you lose everything you had on D
<jhutchins> runlevelten: Not at all.  centralized and simple network management.
<x89x> and the video drivers !!
<MikHell> It seems some dhcp server give an address temporarily then a final one a little after
<intelikey> x89x it's been lots of fun trying to help you but i need to get some work done too.
<intelikey> !ati | x89x
<ubotu> x89x: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MikHell> I get this impression by observing what MacOS is doing.
<x89x> ok
<x89x> tahnks
<x89x> btw it ASUS
<intelikey> np
* runlevelten shudders
<x89x> via deltachrome
<MikHell> But the linux dhcp client cannot deal with this two-time connection system and slowly just gives me the first address.
<x89x> IGP
<Mungallo> You mean releasing the IP in the pool and the reaquiring it later? once per day or so?
* stdin thinks intelikey deserves an award 
* stdin gives intelikey the "Most patient of 2007" award
<intelikey> x89x   sudo lshw | less          and you can use the info to help you decide what drivers you need.
<jhutchins> MikHell: Where is this server?
<runlevelten> jhutchins: Actually I was joking, but to be honest I don't use DHCP in the home.
<intelikey> x89x also  lsmod | less     to show what drivers are installed          sudo modprobe <driver>     to install a driver  "assumes that the driver is already a module"
<MikHell> jhutchins: This one is in Stanford U
<jhutchins> MikHell: Ok, so you're directly connected.
<jhutchins> MikHell: Best bet is to contact Standford's linux support folks and ask them how to cope with it.
<MikHell> It does not happen when I use the wireleless but only with cab
<MikHell> cable
<jhutchins> MikHell: I believe it's a Mac/WIndows thing.
<MikHell> Stanford support does not know anything.
<MikHell> jhutchins: you've heard of it?
<jhutchins> MikHell: Yeah, I think it's part of the ZEN stuff.
<jhutchins> MikHell: Yes.
<Mungallo> You have both wireless and wired hooked up? at the same time? On kubuntu?
<MikHell> ZEN?
<jhutchins> "Zero Effort Networking"
<intelikey> x89x mdoprobe -l | less         for a list of the module avalable          also of note      "grep"  is a very powerful filter    you can filter any cli output with it or search within files for strings     example     modprobe -l | grep snd
<MikHell> Mungallo: not at the same time now but I have done it before.
<Daisuke-Ido> to connect to your wireless network, answer the following question:
<Daisuke-Ido> what is the sound of one hand clapping?
<intelikey> ok later guys    i'm busy for a while
<jhutchins> MikHell: Best to do things the way The Powers That Be prefer on a school network.
<Daisuke-Ido> THAT is zen networking.
<Mungallo> ah. In my experience, my wireless and wired don't like to hang on to an IP if they're both on.
<vzduch> Daisuke-Ido: lol
<jhutchins> MikHell: Stanford ain't exactly clueless, they should be able to help.
<MikHell> What is ZEN networking?
<Schuenemann> hehehe
<Schuenemann> !zen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> MikHell: It's an automated network discovery/configuration system sold by Novell.
<MikHell> jhutchins: Well there are sub-levels. Maybe the top level would know ;)
<MikHell> jhutchins: You know how to do ZEN on ubunto then? :)
<jhutchins> MikHell: http://sulug.stanford.edu/
<jhutchins> MikHell: Like I said, better to contact the admins there and do it their way than to try to work it out yourself.
<x89x> thogh i have a via GPU
<x89x> i have to select vesa !!!
<Mungallo> Exciting, no?
<Daisuke-Ido> x89x: make your life happier and go get a 6 series geforce
<Daisuke-Ido> like a 6600
<Mungallo> vesa is a generic driver.
<Daisuke-Ido> they're cheap and will work well
<stdin> what GPU?
<x89x> i have a PS
<Schuenemann> Daisuke-Ido, how much is cheap?
<x89x> no PC for games
<MikHell> jhutchins: Thanks for the info. But why that sulug page?
<x89x> via deltachrome
<x89x> stdin
<Daisuke-Ido> Schuenemann: lemme look
<jhutchins> Mikelevel: LUG's are often the best source for local info.
<jhutchins> MikHell: LUG's are often the best source for local info.
<stdin> x89x: doesn't the "via" driver work?
<x89x> no
<jhutchins> MikHell: They may even have an IRC channel, ours does.
<x89x> i got some monitor error !
<x89x> how do i backup my xorg.conf ?? stdin ??
<stdin> make sure you set the right refresh rates then
<Daisuke-Ido> Schuenemann: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130044
<Daisuke-Ido> how's that look?
<Daisuke-Ido> not a 6 series, a 7 series, but very reasonable
<MikHell> jhutchins: OK Thanks
<jhutchins> x89x: Copy it to another name or location
<stdin> x89x: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<Schuenemann> Daisuke-Ido, seems cool
<x89x> how do i replace it with the backup when wanted ??
<Schuenemann> a lot better than my geforce 32 MB =] 
<x89x> the corrupt one
<Schuenemann> too bad they won't ship here
<Daisuke-Ido> or step up a little bit
<stdin> x89x: just reverse the file names "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Daisuke-Ido> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127210
<Daisuke-Ido> a tad more expensive
<x89x> stdin. i mean when the system doesnt start, how do i do that ?
<Schuenemann> yeah...
<Daisuke-Ido> same card i'm running, and i haven't seen anything it can't push in linux :)
<stdin> x89x: login to the recovery mode, press escape when it says "Grub Loading" and it will show you the menu
<Schuenemann> I need one like that
<jhutchins> I've never liked the "buy new hardware" solution to problems in Linux.
<stdin> x89x: there is a "recovery mode" option, just select it and press enter
<x89x> ya. i've seen that
<stdin> x89x: when you're done, then type "exit"
<Schuenemann> jhutchins, well, a 32 MB is a problem anywhere
<x89x> tehn login right
<Daisuke-Ido> jhutchins: that's not what this is, it's a "hardware upgrade that will still work with linux and produce better results" solution :)
<intelikey> Schuenemann 32m what ?
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: Run xfce in a reasonable resolution and you're fine.
<Schuenemann> 32 M geforce
<Daisuke-Ido> geforce 2 mx 400 if i remember right :D
<stdin> x89x: it will log you in as root automatically, you just type exit after you restore the backup
<Schuenemann> nope, it's older
<Schuenemann> Geforce 256 32 MB
<Daisuke-Ido> i ran raven shield on that card, in an amd k6/600
#kubuntu 2007-07-17
<Schuenemann> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Daisuke-Ido> how i still don't know.
<x89x> how do i restore the backup. thats what i am asking stdin
<Daisuke-Ido> xfce is nice
<jhutchins> Is there a way to query your video ram size?
<Schuenemann> xfce isn't KDE?
<Daisuke-Ido> no
<intelikey> Schuenemann why would that be a problem ?   nv driver supports it without 3d
<Schuenemann> ugh
<Daisuke-Ido> it's a separate window manager/desktop environment
<stdin> x89x: I just tols you "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
* intelikey shrugs and goes back to work
<Schuenemann> intelikey, because it makes everything slow
<x89x> that switches the files ??
<Schuenemann> Daisuke-Ido, will it have konversation, firefox, etc the same way?
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: That's why I suggest xfce, by default it's much lighter than KDE.
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: Yep.
<Schuenemann> then what is the benefits of kde?
<stdin> x89x: yes, it coppies the 1st file to the 2nd one
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<stdin> x89x: cp = copy
<intelikey> blackbox/fluxbox
<intelikey> twm
<Schuenemann> jhutchins, maybe I should try that on a spare partition?
<jhutchins> nah.  If you don't like it, just apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop
<x89x> stdin
<stdin> jhutchins: that won't remove it, just the metapackage
<x89x> see this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30166/
<jhutchins> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Schuenemann> what happens to kubuntu?
<Schuenemann> will I have 2 boot options?
<stdin> x89x: yes??
<stdin> Schuenemann: yeah, you can choose which to login to
<x89x> how do i increase refresh rate
<Schuenemann> oh yeah, it's just the desktop environment
<stdin> x89x: do you know what refresh rate your monitor uses?
<Schuenemann> well, I'll try it
<x89x> ya. 1024 X 768 at 85 Ghz max
<x89x> 85 Hz lol
<stdin> ok
<stdin> x89x: run this command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose "medium" at the monitor config, then select that mode
<stdin> x89x: make sure to 1st backup your file and select "via" as thedriver
<intelikey> stdin dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg always backs it up doesn't it ?
<intelikey> i thought it did ....    idk.
<x89x> stdin what name do i give it ?
<stdin> intelikey: yeah, it's just easier to have it with a simple name
<intelikey> k
<stdin> intelikey: rather then xorg.conf.100234523424632
<stdin> :p
<x89x>  ? Via/S3G DeltaChrome IGP ??
<x89x> is that OK ?
<stdin> x89x: anything you want
<x89x> Users of PowerPC machines, and users of any computer with multiple video  ?
<x89x>  ? devices, should specify the BusID of the video card in an accepted        ?
<x89x>  ? bus-specific format.
<x89x> what do i do now ?
<stdin> nothing
<stdin> press enter
<x89x>  PCI:1:0:0 <- Bus identifier
<x89x> is that fine /
<stdin> yeah
<x89x> Amount of memory (kB) to be used by the video card:
<x89x> ??
<x89x> 65536 KB ?
<stdin> just leave it blank if you want
<x89x> ok
<x89x> Use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<stdin> no
<x89x>  Autodetect keyboard layout?
<stdin> no
<x89x> ? Keyboard layout:
<stdin> leave it
<x89x> blank
<x89x> or us is written
<x89x> "us"
<stdin> yeah, leave it as "us"
<x89x>  XKB rule set to use:
<stdin> blank
<stdin> just keep pressing enter
<x89x> xorg__ is written
<x89x> blank then too ?
<stdin> leave it as it is
<x89x>    ? Keyboard variant:
<x89x> its blank
<stdin> leave that blank
<x89x>   ? Mouse port:
<stdin> just press enter
<x89x> there are 5 options !
<stdin> yeah, just press enter
<x89x> dev/input/mice
<x89x> ok
<stdin> and again
<x89x> X.Org server modules that should be loaded by default:
<x89x> default ?
<stdin> yeah
<Whiz2__> stdin: hiya gotta new problem for ya lol
<x89x>  ? Write default Files section to configuration file?                        ?
<stdin> yes
<Biteyni> cananybody help me with my externalhd?
<stdin> Whiz2__: hmm? go on
<Biteyni> well it is not loading
<x89x> _Identifier for the monitor:  ?
<Biteyni> all the data is there
<stdin> x89x: yes
<Biteyni> but the partition is corrupted
<x89x> name for it. anything ?
<x89x> Generic Monitor___
<stdin> leave it as it is
<x89x> Video modes to be used by the X server:
<Whiz2__> stefan: i installed feisty on the computer i was tellin i wanted to and got everything working fine by turning on DHCP for router 1, and plugging it into that router... however, once installing all updates, and restarting the computer, my screen resolution went form some really high number (12??x10??) to 640x480, and won't allow me to go any higher
<Biteyni> stdin can i pm you my hd error?
<jhutchins> Biteyni: run fsck on it.
<stdin> Biteyni: paste it if it's not too big, or use pastebin, let everyone see
<x89x>  Video modes to be used by the X server: stdin
<Biteyni> i tried fsck but it says i need to be in root
<stdin> Whiz2__: what graphics card?
<Biteyni> or have r/w access
<Biteyni> stdin: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<Biteyni>        missing codepage or other error
<Biteyni>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Biteyni>        dmesg | tail  or so
<vzduch> x89x: the list w/ resolutions?
<stdin> x89x: add the resolutions you want
<Whiz2__> stdin: ATI radeon 9550
<vzduch> x89x: or more precisely, those your monitor can handle
<stdin> Biteyni: check what "dmesg | tail" says, it may give a clue
<jhutchins> You know, manually configuring xorg.conf really dosn't seem to be the way to go these days.
<jhutchins> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Whiz2__> stdin: it worked fine before adding updates
<x89x>  stfdin
<x89x> Method for selecting the monitor characteristics:
<stdin> Whiz2__: and you have the open drivers, or the ATI ones?
<vzduch> x89x: what's the choices?
<Whiz2__> stdin: i have whatever drivers Linux installed by default
<jhutchins> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<x89x>  Simple                        ?
<x89x>              ?                      Medium                        ?
<x89x>              ?                      Advanced
<x89x> vzduch
<vzduch> x89x: do you have your monitor frequencies at hand?
<ciacon> Hi all. I have the feeling loads had gone wrong with my hardware. My BIOS-Clock has gone Haywire... the calculation is simple (-0.7 seconds / hour) and now I have the feeling that my harddisks are wrecked.... I remember a S.M.A.R.T. on my HDD-Drives.. Can one access theese on Kubuntu (even if only via Terminal)... and if - how?
<stdin> Whiz2__: ok, you can change the modes by doing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh"
<stdin> Whiz2__: then restart X
<x89x> 60, 70, 75, 80, 85
<vzduch> x89x: that won't help much.. what monitor do you have?
<jhutchins> x89x: Is there a particular frequency that you're fond of?  Why not just use what it gives you?
<x89x> i just want 75 Hz
<vzduch> jhutchins: can be faulty.. what it gave me was too low
<stdin> jhutchins: because he gets an out of sync error normally
<x89x> 75 Hz low ?
<vzduch> x89x: what monitor?
<x89x> its a 17 inch monitor
<x89x> CRT
<vzduch> x89x: manufacturer/model name
<jhutchins> ciacon: smartmontools is the package for *buntu, works great.
<jhutchins> ciacon: Some of the GUI monitor things can interface with it.
<jhutchins> x89x: Why do you want 75hz?
<ciacon> jhutchins: but which??
<stdin> !info smartmontools | ciacon
<ubotu> ciacon: smartmontools: control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.36-8ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 256 kB, installed size 624 kB
<x89x> i dont know the brand !
<x89x> jhutchins. thats a good frequency. no flickering
<vzduch> x89x: it's gotta be written somewhere.. if it is on the type plate on the back
<jhutchins> vzduch: For that matter, the vesa interface is designed to query the monitor and read it's specs.
<ciacon> thanks, stdin
<ciacon> thanks jhutchins
<x89x> its a microtek monitor i guess
<Whiz2__> stdin: i'm currently logged onto the desktop... should i log out before restarting x?
<vzduch> don't guess, know!
<jhutchins> ciacon: Hey, anyone smart enough to use smart in the first place...
<nassim> hi
<nassim> can u help me plz ?
<jhutchins> Whiz2__: Logging out will save your current session.  Just restarting X will restore whatever session was saved last.
<x89x> MTK-43F1 model
<stdin> Whiz2__: it's probably best to, tho you don't *have* to, I always do tho
<x89x> vzduch
<nassim> how can i desable x server to install my graphic card ?
<vzduch> x89x: ok, wait a sec, I'll look it up
<x89x> not there in google :(
<SlimeyPete> nassim: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop  , then press ctrl-alt-backspace
<nassim> thnx :)
<stdin> nassim: use the packages
<Whiz2__> also i have another problem... whenever i logoff, restart, or turn of my computer, the entire system stops responding, and doesn't logout. the only way to get it back up it to press the reset button on the front of the computer
<vzduch> gotta be a really old bone..
<vzduch> x89x: ok, then use Medium
<stdin> !nvidia | nassim
<ubotu> nassim: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nassim> nvidia
<nassim> ok :)
<ciacon> jhutchins: to be honest, I'm way to tired... one of my 2 HDDs has developed a  whistle - and I wanted to know if that effects the health of the disk and if - which... can you helf me out??
<x89x> Monitor's best video mode:
<x89x> its 1280 x 1024 at 60 hz i think
<vzduch> then put it in there
<vzduch> you'll probably want to change that to 1024x768 later
<x89x> ya
<x89x> i prefer 1024 X 768
<ciacon>  x89x: you seem to know your way round X... do you know, why, when I start a new session, that I only get it acessible via (ctrl-alt-f9) instead of f8??
<x89x> hehe
<x89x> i dont know lol
<vzduch> ciacon: you're asking the wrong geek :D
<x89x> lol
<ciacon> ^^
<x89x> :)
<ciacon> any other geek  @ hand?? xD
<x89x> vzduch
<x89x> is 1280 X 1024 a 3:4 ratio ?
* vzduch only uses 1 session at a time, @ Ctrl+Alt+F7
<x89x> 4:3 lol
<ciacon> vzduch: show me some love^^
<vzduch> x89x: sure, afaik there are no widescreen CRTs
<vzduch> ciacon: but if you can access the new session, why do you care? :)
<x89x> Write monitor sync ranges to the configuration file?] 
<x89x> vzduch
<vzduch> of course, else they'll be lost
<Whiz2__> stdin: now i have another question... this one a bit easier ;-)
<x89x> Desired default color depth in bits:
<x89x> 32 bits = 24 ??
<stdin> x89x: yes
<vzduch> 32 bit is not possible (yet) in Linux
<Whiz2__> stdin: can you, or someone else in the room assist me with settings up the repositories that are not added to the list during a default installation?
<x89x> done
<x89x> now ?
<vzduch> restart the X server
<stdin> Whiz2__: you're on feisty, so all are enabled by default
<x89x> how >
<stdin> Whiz2__: or should be :)
<Whiz2__> ooooh ok
<vzduch> x89x: clean or quick'n'dirty?
<stdin> Whiz2__: post the /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin and I'll have a look
<Whiz2__> ok
<x89x> you say and i'll do it :)
<x89x> vzduch
<vzduch> ok, do it clean.. switch to a console (e.g. w/ Ctrl + Alt + F1, login w/ your username, then type 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart'
<ciacon> vzduch: just out of curiosity.... my problem is the following... I love to play tremulous... I normally would love to run kde, but on my kde things get bloated on the ram... I choose enlightment, as it's light for launching tremulous... I love to listen to music while gaming... so am intestested in the second session... I have no clue how to call a second session of enlightment from the e-desktop, nor the commandline... can you give me some
<ciacon> pointers... and even when I manage to get 2 sessions running, I can access the one via "F7" and the nxt via "f9"... that would imply that "f8" is someway disfunct.... and yes - it gives me console outputs (service started & co) instead of an X session....
<ciacon> vzduch: this effect is still there after a reboot - btw....
<vzduch> ciacon: then it's good for something
<vzduch> x89x: you still there?
<NickPresta> ahh, the joys of the STL
<ciacon> vzduch: brb - but I still hope to here some good news ;-)  (out for some fags... back in 2 minutes)
<x89x> vzduch
<x89x> thats a wrong directory it says
<Schuenemann> !gdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Schuenemann> !kdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<x89x> kdm
<vzduch> ah, of course
<vzduch> you're on Ubuntu..
<x89x> ya
<x89x> what do i use ?
<x89x> gdm
<vzduch> then replace kdm with gdm.. if unsure or whatever you can switch back to the X server w/ Ctrl-Alt-F7
<Schuenemann> what is gdm and kdm?
<x89x> still
<x89x> says gdm no directory
<Schuenemann> I just installed xubuntu-desktop and it's asking me to choose the default display manager (gdm or kdm)
<vzduch> Schuenemann: the display manager, what you see at the graphical login
<Schuenemann> vzduch, and which is which?
<stdin> Schuenemann: KDM is the K(DE)Display Manager, and GDM is the G(nome)Display manager
<Dragnslcr> gdm would be Gnome, kdm would be KDE
<vzduch> x89x: then the quick'n'dirty way.. hit Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<x89x> ;)
<sdfs> It doesn't really make much difference which you choose, you can happily leavs it at what it was
<Schuenemann> stdin, but I installed xubuntu-desktop, shouldn't it use a different one?
<vzduch> I believe there is an archaic thing called xdm
<stdin> Schuenemann: no, well not in *buntu, it's either kdm or gdm (there is xdm, but we generally don't use it)
<Schuenemann> when I log out, which one will appear?
<stdin> the one that's running now
<stdin> KDM probably
<Schuenemann> how about xfce?
<Whiz2__> stdin: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/30171/
<stdin> Schuenemann: you'll have to choose xfce from the login menu
<stdin> Whiz2__: yeah, the only thing you don't have is backports (which are disabled by default)
<stdin> Whiz2__: you do have main, restricted, universe and multiverse tho
<Whiz2__> stdin: what exactly are the backports?
<Sloik> Greetings.
<vzduch> stdin, Whiz2__: add to that medibuntu for multimedia apps & stuff :)
<Sloik> I'm having some trouble with GD for PHP. I've installed PHP using LAMP, and GD using the php5-gd package, but it won't work! What's the problem?
<stdin> Whiz2__: basically they ate packages from Gutsy that have been "backported" to feisty,
<Sloik> The GD functions seem to go through, but don't return anything.
<stdin> Whiz2__: so you may have newer versions, but it may not be as stable. and no security patches
<stdin> vzduch: plenty of media apps in main/universe/multiverse
<vzduch> stdin: yeah, but some things, e.g. codecs, are only in medibuntu or seveas
<Whiz2__> stdin: so basically don't worry about it?
<stdin> vzduch: well you could just install the codec package the "official" way
<stdin> Whiz2__: yeah, it's fine
<Whiz2__> ok
<Whiz2__> tyvm
<vzduch> define '"official" way' :)
<Sloik> Nobody has any experience with GD?
<Sloik> !gd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> vzduch: by getting the package and installing it with dpkg. so you don't mess up the versions of the ubuntu packages
<vzduch> I don't think I messed anything up here by using medibuntu
<stdin> vzduch: you won't know until you come to upgrade
<vzduch> if you mean dist-upgrade.. what I hear about dist-upgrading, it's not as easy as it used to be anyway
<Schuenemann> stdin, just a question: will I have the same applications when I login using xfce?
<stdin> Schuenemann: yeah
<joaoluiz> tem brasileiros nesse canal?
<stdin> Schuenemann: you can use KDE apps on xfce
<Schuenemann> !br | joaoluiz
<ubotu> joaoluiz: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Schuenemann> brb
<Schuenemann> stdin, but will they be there or I'll have to install them again?
<x89x> god damn. it had again got f***** up.
<x89x> vzduch
<damien__> Hi guys, Sometimes when I save a file, It says something about it being corrupt and opens with Kate, any ideas on how to fix this?
<vzduch> huh?  how so?
<x89x> i had to change bach to vesa
<stdin> Schuenemann: they'll still be there, you aren't installing another OS, just another DE
<vzduch> what was the problem?
<x89x> the files werent restoring !
<x89x> the monitor
<x89x> error
<x89x> was saying some error in  blue screen
<x89x> with the xorg.conf file
<x89x> vzduch
<x89x> now its showing 76 Hz in the resolution. But still its displaying 60 Hz oonly !!
<x89x> vzduch
<vzduch> probably your monitor is b0rked
<x89x> works fine on XP
<x89x> with 1280 X 1024
<vzduch> no idea then
<x89x> even 1024 X 768 at 75 Hz
<x89x> i cant change my refresh ratee !
<x89x> no dropdown box
<x89x> just drops for resolution
<Schuenemann> stdin, xfce is so... different
<x89x> can i put beryl on my PC ?
<x89x> with these settings ?
<stdin> Schuenemann: yeah, it is :p
<x89x> stdin
<x89x> you know the refresh rate issue ?
<vzduch> x89x: most probably not.. Beryl needs 3D acceleration
<stdin> x89x: no beryl for you
<x89x> my onboard card supports pixel shader 2.0
<Schuenemann> stdin, should it run faster than kde?
<x89x> and can be upto 256 MB shared
<vzduch> Schuenemann: XFce should be up almost instantly
<x89x> but the drivers !!
<stdin> Schuenemann: it'll be lighter, so some memory intensive apps will run faster, and it should "feel" a bit faster
<Dragnslcr> x89x- what video card?
<stdin> Dragnslcr: a VIA
<x89x> via deltachrome IGP
<Dragnslcr> Beats me then
<Schuenemann> hmmm firefox doesn't seem any faster
<Dragnslcr> No idea what Via has for video abilities
<stdin> VIA = no 3D (may work with XGL tho??)
<x89x> its jsut taking the vesa drivers only
<stdin> Schuenemann: it wouldn't FF is a hog :p
<vzduch> for the moment it sounds to me like a similar PITA as ATI
<Schuenemann> a hog?
<vzduch> x89x: get an Intel or Nvidia gfx card
<x89x> hehe. no money
<x89x> later
<stdin> Schuenemann: it's a bit bloated, it's mostly staticly linked
<vzduch> then it seems you have to live w/ that
<x89x> what about my sound ??
<x89x> i cant hear any sounds
<Schuenemann> hmm
<tao4mike> is there a way to install kde on ubuntu without any kubuntu stuff as it seems to be very buggy to me, or is kde just buggy.  anyone?  Thanks!
<vzduch> checked all mixer settings?
<x89x> where are they ?
<x89x> sound
<vzduch> in the Gnome mixer -> afaik there is a loudspeaker icon somewhere on the right of the top bar in Gnome
<stdin> tao4mike: if you want stock KDE, then compile from sources. all the packages are kubuntu ones (and it's not buggy for me)
<Schuenemann> let me try beryl...
<vzduch> x89x: you might also want to check the settings in alsamixer (console)
<tao4mike> well windows seem to be hanging a lot to me and also even though I have trash the option to empty trash is greyed out often...things like that :(
<x89x> the mixer isnt playing sound !
<vzduch> x89x: and when it comes to such things that are done via the GUI (Gnome, in your case), you might want to /join #ubuntu and ask there
<x89x> ok thanks for the help
<x89x> will try there
<vzduch> x89x: no need to leave this channel though
<vzduch> x89x: you can be on multiple channels at once
<x89x> ya
<x89x> i'm here :)
<x89x> so you are programmer ?
<vzduch> me? never! :D
<vzduch> dayum, I smoke too much.. running out of papers once again :(
* stdin thinks it's time to `cat stdin > /dev/bed`
<vzduch> hrhr
<vzduch> good night stdin :)
<stdin> night :)
<tao4mike> night stdin
<vzduch> tao4mike: too late :D
<gon> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gesture> anyone knows a .rm and ,rmvb media player ?
<Schuenemann> kaffeine for rmvb
<NickPresta> gesture, mplayer should play (almost) everything
<esa-petri> how to kill process
<gesture> dosn't work
<Biovore> gesture: mplayer plays them..
<gesture> i'll try now
<Sloik> Ugh
<Sloik> Nobody knows what my problem with GD not working is?
<eagles0513875> Sloik: whats ur problem
<Biovore> gesture: you might need to go to www.mplayerhq.hu and download the codec pack and extract it to /usr/lib/win32/
<eagles0513875> Bluesgui: lol like the new name
<Schuenemann> he's gone
<Sloik> I have a LAMP installation, and I just recently installed the php5-gd package, but GD won't work.
<Sloik> The functions don't return anything.
<ARM9> Did you put them in php.ini?
<ARM9> GD*
<Sloik> I put the extension, yes.
<ARM9> hmm
<Sloik> extension=gd.so
<Sloik> Before I installed GD it would tell me that the GD commands don't exist. But now that GD's installed, they don't do anything.
<Sloik> Even gd_info(); doesn't return anything/
<phoenixz> Hi there, I am using kopete, and a friend of mine too. He has a webcam and sends me an invite to see the webcam, I press "accept" and nothing happens.. How can we fix this?
<Daisuke-Ido> and i'm back.
<Daisuke-Ido> phoenixz: what protocol?
<phoenixz> Daisuke-Ido, MSN, if that is what you mean
<phoenixz> and kopote to any "real" msn messenger works ok
<Daisuke-Ido> okay, normally i'd say check ports and such, but it doesn't appear that will work this time :(
<phoenixz> Daisuke-Ido, that might jsut be it..
<phoenixz> How do I stop the firewall on kubuntu??
<Daisuke-Ido> and Sloik, that's probably more an issue for #php (if it exists)
<Sloik> Daisuke-Ido: OK, thanks.
<Daisuke-Ido> phoenixz: not particularly sure
<Dragnslcr> phoenixz- I don't think there are any iptables rules by default. You can check in Konsole with sudo iptables -L
<phoenixz> Dragnslcr, no firewall? sweet.. thats like win 98... (okay, that is a dangerous one.. I am kidding of course:)
<x89x> how do i write on an NTFS partition using linux ?
<ttan> hi everyone
<NickPresta> hi
<yurimxpxman> what's a good program to use to record the audio output? (audacity doesn't seem to have that capability in linux..)
<Dragnslcr> !ntfs-3g | x89x
<ubotu> x89x: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Dragnslcr> phoenixz- there's a firewall installed by default, but it doesn't block any ports. Ubuntu generally doesn't have hidden programs with security vulnerabilities listening on strange ports
<x89x> hey how do i access alsamixer w/o the teminal ??
<BluesKaj> yurimxpxman, audacity can record if you set it up to do so
<BluesKaj> so can amarok , kaffeine ,mplayer
<x89x> how do i get my wifi max work ?? it has a zydas driver zydas1211B
<cacus> hi there
<KingKenny> aye
<cacus> anyone has any idea how to get GStreamer engine working on Feisty for Amarok 1.4.6???
<cacus> anybody?
<gan|y|med> hi
<x89x> how do i get zydas drivers work on my PC ?
<BluesKaj> whynot use the xine engine cacus ?
<gan|y|med> the thing is: is dri needed when running xgl?
<HayaBusa> hello.. which folder , all programs gets installed into. ? ex: i installed Frost wire and need to uninstall it . but i like to remove any folder or file that remains behind if there is any. thanks
<cacus> BluesKaj, mmm, i heard that GStreamer worked better with equalizer and such things,.,,
<gan|y|med> hm, sorry
<gan|y|med> is dri needed when running xgl?
<Daisuke-Ido> err
<Daisuke-Ido> nvidia or ati?
<gan|y|med> ati
<gan|y|med> don't laugh :)
<Daisuke-Ido> out of my league then
<gan|y|med> maybe in general?
<Daisuke-Ido> i don't mess with ati stuff :\
<Daisuke-Ido> in general i know nada about xgl, i prefer aiglx
<gan|y|med> going the easy way, hm :)
<gan|y|med> i think, i don't have much of a choice. but i am still not sure about thos
<gan|y|med> this
<NickPresta> I'm running nvidia and I don't have DRI
<Daisuke-Ido> NickPresta: are you using a gl window manager?
<Daisuke-Ido> beryl/compiz?
<NickPresta> Of course :D. I wouldn't have interrupted otherwise
<gan|y|med> ok
<Daisuke-Ido> that's odd them
<Daisuke-Ido> then*
<gan|y|med> there is sth strange about this
<gan|y|med> glxinfo says, dri is disabled, no matter if it is in xorg.conf or not
<gan|y|med> however, the log says sth. about fglrx loading dri successfully.
<gan|y|med> then video playback is choppy and cou usage high
<hamadooo> hii
<gan|y|med> when i comment the lines about dri and extmod (only tried commenting both of them), playback is fine
<hamadooo> guys .. how can i remove a program from the terminal
<gan|y|med> and so is cou usage
<NickPresta> hamadooo, sudo apt-get remove APPLICATION
<NickPresta> hamadooo, or, sudo aptitude remove APPLICATION
<x89x> can linux play xvid videos ??
<NickPresta> whichever you prefer
<hamadooo> i have kismet and i want to remove it from my pc
<hamadooo> Package kismet is not installed, so not removed
<gan|y|med> depends on the installed codec. principally, yes
<NickPresta> hamadooo, then it isnt installed
<hamadooo> no i have it .. but i didn't download it as a package
<hamadooo> i downloaded from the site
<NickPresta> hamadooo, oh. you compiled it from source?
<hamadooo> yes :)
<gan|y|med> ohoh
<NickPresta> navigate to the directory where you compiled from source
<NickPresta> and then issue: make uninstall
<hamadooo> from the terminal ??
<NickPresta> yeah
<NickPresta> if that doesn't work then there isnt an uninstall rule and you're SoL, AFAIK
<hamadooo> im new in lunix i don't know nything in the terminal :)
<NickPresta> then how did you manage to compile from source? >_>
<hamadooo> from google
<hamadooo> :P
<NickPresta> lol okay
<hamadooo> reading and doing
<hamadooo> lol
<Daisuke-Ido> hamadooo: for future reference, there's not a whole lot that isn't available in the repositories :D
<hamadooo> huh
<NickPresta> hamadooo, try this (open a terminal): cd directory/where/the/source/is (replacing this with the directory name/path). then, if you're in there, type: ls (to see directory contents). If you're in the correct directory, type: make uninstall (and hope for the best)
<hamadooo> i think i removed it :P
<hamadooo> i can't find it when i search
<NickPresta> for future reference, always search the repositories first.
<hamadooo> ok thanxx :)
<hamadooo> now about my wireless modem
<NickPresta> and if you can't find it, do a google search like this: "APPLICATION ubuntu" and you will get results (usually with packages or a way to install the package)
<Schuenemann> hamadooo, why did you compile it?
<hamadooo> cuz someone told me
<hamadooo> the one in ubuntu is old
<hamadooo> and will not work with your modem
<hamadooo> so i installed kismet from the site
<hamadooo> and still not working
<azzurro> hello
<ARM9> Hey
<azzurro> does anyone knows why the suspend to ram works so slow with feisty
<hamadooo> now how can i search for a program in terminal
<azzurro> resume seems ok but untill it gets suspend it takes almost 25 sec.s
<azzurro> is this normal?
<Daisuke-Ido> hamadooo: apt-cache search *title*
<hamadooo> ok thanx .. but is there any site helps me to learn the terminal commands
<faires> I'm having a problem with Adept. He says that my database should be locked, because other program is using it. But I've just logged in...
<hamadooo> E: Regex compilation error
<Daisuke-Ido> don't use the *s
<Daisuke-Ido> like...  apt-cache search kismet
<faires> It started to happen when I tried gksudo wineconfig
<hamadooo> ok
<faires> Somebody knows how can I unlock it?
<Daisuke-Ido> !apt lock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt lock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<azzurro> any help on suspend??
<Daisuke-Ido> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<faires> Oh, now I got the ! thing... :)
<faires> Thanks a lot... :)
<faires> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<hamadooo> kismet - Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool
<hamadooo> at76c503a-source - at76c503a driver source
<hamadooo> still in my pc ?????
<Daisuke-Ido> no
<Schuenemann> !apt fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hamadooo> why it tells me that????
<Daisuke-Ido> that's just what packages are *available* to be installed matching that string
<hamadooo> oh ok :)
<hamadooo> i want to learn the terminal commands .. is there any site or something ??
<Schuenemann> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html
<Schuenemann> http://linuxbasics.org/
<hamadooo> thanxx so much
<faires> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<hamadooo> now about my modem .. i have an antel wireless ipw3945 .. and it workd fine .. but i think i have the old driver for it so that i can't use kismet .... can you tell me how to update the driver
<rafa> hi everybody
<gesture> hey , i have a problem with the instalation of "flash player" into mozilla firefox browser
<gesture> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, SeaMonkey,
<gesture> or Firefox browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla):
<gesture> entering the patch and i get WARNING: Please enter a valid installation path.
<gesture> path*
<NightBird> well... what path are you entering?
<mo0osah> I need to execute certain commands in the terminal, how do i make them execute everytime kde starts?
<gesture> ./usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<NightBird> gesture: with or without the .?
<gesture> without
<gesture> just got the . to be able to write the path here
<NightBird> ah
<NightBird> (ctrl+enter may let you by-pass that)
<gesture> ye
<gesture> but easyer to hit just one key :P
<NightBird> so uh... what's the reason to not use the package in adept?
<gesture> just wanted to do it faster
<gesture> bored to enter / exit / enter / exit adept :P
<wers> guys.. quick question:synce-kde works in edgy but not in feisty, do you think that if I uninstall kubuntu and just have kde-core installed, synce-kde will work for me?
<NightBird> wow...
<gesture> and wanted to know a way to do it like this
<NightBird> so instead you're doing it the hard way
<gesture> ye
<gesture> :P
<NightBird> well, once you're done messing around, the package name is swf-player :P
<gesture> :))
<gesture> i'm not gonna give up :P
<NightBird> good luck then
<gesture> too soon :P
<gesture> i'll be back in 10+ mins if i don't make it
<m4x> fr?
<NightBird> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<phoenixz> Does Kubuntu have a stable version of kmail? I find it to be VERY instable.. Ive had quite a few crashes so far, but I can live with that.. What I cant live with is that I have no @(#*$ clue what the hell that program is doing.. I receive 50 mails... suddenly, they are gone.. where? I dont know, they are not in trash, or junk.. nothing..  Then suddenly, a mail reappears.. and is gone again.. its as if the program is toying with the mails all the time
<phoenixz> And many times when I select the inbox, then I get a blue image with "Retrieving messages".. and it just stays there.. all other boxes work, but the inbox just keeps being stuck with that
<phoenixz> Its so unworkable that I have to return to thunderbird, which I really dont like either.. :)
<gesture> done it :P
<hamadooo> can someone help me with installin kismet in ubuntu
<banlieue> does anyone know how to change the knotes tray icon?
<skarface> how do I turn off the bouncing icons when programs are loading?
<Dragnslcr> skarface- not sure if there's a global setting, but for specific programs, you can edit the KMenu item and disable launch feedback
<skarface> Dragnslcr: ok thanks
<x89x> can anyone help me ?
<Daisuke-Ido> what should the fstab line look like for my swap space?
<Daisuke-Ido> kde's disk and filesystem manager mangled my fstab :(
<NickPresta> Daisuke-Ido, mine looks like: UUID=88a7f4fb-cf29-431c-94d9-77c286c6c7a0 none swap sw 0 0
<mahdi> same as what mine looks like, except different ID
<Daisuke-Ido> thank you
<Daisuke-Ido> and now cds aren't mounting automatically :\
<teddybear> www.firefox.com
<NickPresta> ?
<hamadooo> where can i find this driver ipw3945-1.1.3.tgz for ubuntu plz
<poty> alguien me puede ayudar con la seleccion del SO en el arranque, soy nuevo en linux
<mneptok> !es > poty
<juan> x89x: was this morning's information useful
<livecd_> Hey, can anyone help me reinstall GRUB? :)
<BluesKaj> did you just reinstall windows ?
<livecd_> zea
<livecd_> yea
<livecd_> :p
<BluesKaj> !grub | livecd
<ubotu> livecd: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<juan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<livecd_> seems like Im not able to mount my floppy.. at least not with permissions
<BluesKaj> livecd , this site is also a good one  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ShockValue> is there a linux utility similar to DVDDecrypter?  one that just allows you to select the main movie and rip it to 1 file on your hard drive? (lossless, dont care about re-compression)
<BluesKaj> ShockValue, k9copy
<ShockValue> k, ill check that out, thanks
<poty> can anyone help me with the beryl configuration ?
<livecd_> hdb2 is (hd1,1) ?
<BluesKaj> !beryl | poty
<ubotu> poty: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<livecd_> Bah, Ive NO idea what to type in (hdx,x) WinXP on hda1, Kubuntu on hdb2 - ..anyone? :(
<scopecreep> if you mean in grub type (hd and hit tab for autocomplete options
<scopecreep> (hd0,0) would be my guess for your first primary drive
<BluesKaj> livecd_, check in the konsole: sudo fdisk -l
<Eusebus> hi
<Eusebus> I'm searching for somabody who could help me about my wifi card (ipw2100)
<Eusebus> e*
<raylu> Eusebus, is there a driver for it?
<Eusebus> well, yes
<Eusebus> but it's not a problem of driver I think
<raylu> so it shows up in iwconfig?
<Eusebus> as I'm using it right now :o)
<K-Ryan> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<raylu> oh... :P
<raylu> then what's the problem
<K-Ryan> The help stuff for wifi helped me out, I'd try your luck there.
<Eusebus> the problem is that it can work perfectly, but sometimes I can't reconnect
<raylu> o.0, i sorta have this problem too
<Eusebus> maybe a problem of distance from the router
<raylu> i have to use "sudo dhclient wlan0" to connect
<Eusebus> but
<Eusebus> when I use Windows, I can connect from one location, but I can't with linux
<Eusebus> from the same location
<livecd_> http://rafb.net/p/RtNWR256.html <-- seems fdisk -l
<Eusebus> and I don't see why...
<ShockValue> hrm.. trying to rip a dvd with vobcopy, bit its reaaalllyyy slow..  my dvd drive has hdparm settigns set on it OK (ata100).
<ShockValue> what am i missin?
<livecd_> 0,0 is wrong.. :(
<Eusebus> that's quite irritating
<hitmanWilly> ShockValue: DVD ripping takes a while, since it has to transcode as well
<Eusebus> Can a driver have influence on the range of my card?
<Eusebus> +an
<raylu> sorta...
<raylu> you may want to try ndiswrapper
<raylu> or an alternate driver
<ShockValue> hitmanWilly: vob just rips the video, there's no transcoding.  and by slow, i mean, 1MB per minute, meaning it would take me 20 hours to rip 1 dvd
<hitmanWilly> ShockValue: oh, missed the vobcopy part :)
<BluesKaj> ShockValue, why not k9copy ?
<hitmanWilly> ShockValue: you may try with dvd:rip
<ShockValue> BluesKaj: i cant seem to get that to give me a VOB,
<ShockValue> BluesKaj: unless im just blind and or dumb :)
<BluesKaj> was working at all ?
<ShockValue> lemme go try again
<hitmanWilly> ShockValue: is file size an issue? if not, you can just dd the dvd to an iso file and try ripping vobs from that
<raylu> http://pastecode.org/49
<ShockValue> hitmanWilly: size is not an issue
<Eusebus> raylu, taht could be a solution, but I think that if I use ndiswrapper, I'll have to remove my current driver, and it involves two things
<Eusebus> removing my current driver
<hitmanWilly> ShockValue: just dd the whole dvd then :)
<raylu> nmap shows:
<raylu> 22/tcp   open  ssh
<raylu> 3306/tcp open  mysql
<Eusebus> and if it doesn't work, re-installing my driver (and I don't know really how to re-install it well)
<ShockValue> well, temporary size isnt an issue, i dont want to store the the whole ISO, just the main title
<hitmanWilly> ShockValue: ok, then try what I said earlier, and then just delete the iso afterwards
<hitmanWilly> ShockValue: or just use dvd:rip and skip the transcode part
<ShockValue> isnt dvd:rip an icky gtk thing? :)
<hitmanWilly> ShockValue: yes, its gtk
<hitmanWilly> ShockValue: but it works really well :)
<Eusebus> and I also have another question, about anjuta (if someone could help me)
<BluesKaj> hitmanWilly, what is dd?
<ShockValue> BluesKaj: k9 worked for about 2 minutes (and says it will take 19 hours to complete) then errors out saying it cant open dvdauthor
<BluesKaj> wow
<ShockValue> so both programs are being s l o w
<ShockValue> hrm, sec, let me try 1 more thing
<Eusebus> my problem is about linking
<hitmanWilly> BluesKaj: a cmd line tool, stands for data dump, does a bit for bit transfer
<Eusebus> :/
<hitmanWilly> BluesKaj: man dd for more info :)
<ShockValue> tried dvd-> a different physical drive.. still slow as molassus
<BluesKaj> hitmanWilly, ok thx ...now i unnerstand ...I think :)
<TheCreationist> Is there any way to resize my partitions to give Windows more space?  It is on the first partition and I want to move space from my 4th partition (/home) to Windows... is this possible without repartitioning completely and losing all data?
<BluesKaj> well  folks , it's getting towards sacktime for me ... take care
<Eusebus> we got a winner \o/
<Eusebus> well TheCreationist, I tried once
<ShockValue> well its obviously not the application software thats messing up.. dvd::rip is slow as hell too
<Eusebus> I still remember the pain I felt when I tried
<TheCreationist> Eusebus: Yeah, was just hoping I could avoid using 6 CDs to backup my data first.
<Eusebus> I lost 48 Go of data
<Eusebus> so I have one advice
<Eusebus> forget this idea ! (of maybe someone succeeded in, bit personaly I won't trust him lol)
<Eusebus> but*
<raylu> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
* raylu <for myself
<Eusebus> You can try, TheCreationist , but I hope you know a very efficient pray
<Eusebus> :o)
<Eusebus> TheCreationist, whatever you will do with your partitions, always backup your data...
<Zolar> If I install kubunut 6.06 lts, is it possible to update to 7.04?
<dotz> hi i getting error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.0.9.7
<daddy> hey! I have just installed my linux  . . . where am i?
<dotz> which package should i download?
<daddy> ubuntu feisty fawn
<dr_willis> daddy,  this is an IRC channel.
<Eusebus> Zolar, you'll have to update to 6.10 first
<Zolar> how do you do that?
<Eusebus> (Edgy)
<dr_willis> daddy,  you may want to read the ubuntu starter guide. Links are prob erly on the desktop and in the browser menus/bookmarks
<hitmanWilly> !find libcrypto
<ubotu> Found: libcrypto++-dev, libcrypto++-doc, libcrypto++-utils, libcrypto++5.2c2a, libcryptokit-ocaml (and 1 others)
<Eusebus> Zolar, there are somes tutos on internet, but I remember that you have to change your sources.list first (under dapper)
<Eusebus> then sudo apt-get update
<Eusebus> and then, sudo pat-get dist-upgrade
<dotz> which one is libcrypto.so.0.9.7 ?
<Eusebus> apt*
<Zolar> pat-get I am not familar with that
<Eusebus> apt-get
<gesture> apt-get
<Eusebus> sorry
<Zolar> oh apt-get I know that one. very well
<gesture> just go for "sudo apt-get update"
<gesture> and enjoy
<Eusebus> but have you already installed 6.06 ?
<Zolar> yes.
<gesture> you need to update 6.10 from what i know
<gesture> correct me if i'm wrong
<TheCreationist> Zolar: Just so you know, you can't upgrade from 6.06 to 7.04 directly.  You will need to upgrade to 6.10 first, then you can update to 7.04 after that.
<Eusebus> yeah, as I explained ;)
<TheCreationist> Eusebus: But I did it more articulately ;)
<Eusebus> ;) yes
<Zolar> can I still down load 6.10?
<Eusebus> if ou have already installed 6.06, it's not a download you need
<Eusebus> you*
<Eusebus> you need to modify the file "sources.list" in /etc/apt/
<Eusebus> replacing every "dapper" by "edgy"
<gesture> patience is the perfect word :)
<TheCreationist> Eusebus: He shouldn't need to do that if he does the dist-upgrade, I don't think.
<TheCreationist> Oh wait, 6.06 is an LTS... yeah, he probably will.
<Eusebus> I don(t know if the dist-upgrade works between dapper and edgy
<Eusebus> then, type "sudo apt-get update"
<Eusebus> and sudo apt-get upgrade
<Eusebus> after that, you will be under edgy
<Eusebus> and then, in a terminal, type "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and follow the instructions
<jhutchins> !update
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<jhutchins> (Also covers earlier upgrades.)
<dsmith> is updating from 6.10 to 7.04 safe?
<Eusebus> personally I had some problems after
<TheCreationist> dsmith: As safe as riding a motorcycle without a helmet, yes . :)
<dsmith> lol
<dsmith> what I thought
* dsmith will continue doing clean installs
<Zolar> 6.10 is no longer available
<TheCreationist> I had a ton of problems when I did it... but most of them are worked out.  A couple of major issues still around, but I'm living with them since no one else knows how to fix them.
<Eusebus> I decided to format my / and install Feisty with the live cd
<Eusebus> and now it works perfectly
<TheCreationist> Eusebus: Well, even trying clean installs I had issues.
<dsmith> complete reformat and install is what I have been doing
<TheCreationist> Eusebus: Most annoying right now is that Feisty only recognizes my cd burner if I have a CD in it during boot lol
<Eusebus> really? Oo
<dsmith> O.o
<Eusebus> lool
<Eusebus> incredible
<Eusebus> config problem, maybe
<dsmith> must be bill gates fault
<Zolar> I tried to install 7.04 and I received and error every time
<ardchoille> hahahaha
<Eusebus> I'm using a laptop :d
<ardchoille> dsmith: lol
<Zolar> So I tried 6.06 and no problems
<dsmith> dvd region codes and bil warez, when will it end
<dsmith> maybe your 'buntu CD is DRM'd
<dsmith> lol
<TheCreationist> Zolar: Took me forever to install Feisty on my girlfriend's computer... read errors
<ardchoille> lol
<dsmith> i installed a dual bot win/fiesty on a dell GX260 today
<dsmith> took forever to get started
<Zolar> mine never gets to the demo screen.
<dsmith> mine took 5 mins to get therer or maybe it was more like 10
<Zolar> throughs a (ASH) error
<ardchoille> One of the advantages of building your own computers is you can pick and choose which hardware you know works with the OS you plan to install.
<Zolar> I get dumped to a command line
<Eusebus> I have an Inspiron 9200 with dual boot (and a windows which only serves as decoration)
<dr_willis> ardchoille,  and you get to pull your hair out when somthing dont work also. :)
<dsmith> i've been using the dell c521's
<dsmith> acer 4000s are nice to
* Ash-Fox is a error for Zolar.
<ardchoille> dr_willis: Never had that happen
<dr_willis> ardchoille,  consider yourself lucky
* dsmith has no hair
<dr_willis> DOA parts can be such a pain.
<ardchoille> well, I choose hardware I know works
<dr_willis> and if its dead.... well... its dead
<dr_willis> :)
<ardchoille> Oh, well, good point
<dr_willis> Unless ya got a bank of spare parts to swap out to trouble shoot :)
<ardchoille> True
<dr_willis> Sucks when your ONLY pci-e video card is dead. :)
<Eusebus> my friend is pulling his hair out as he's trying to make some of his special buttons recognized by linux
<Zolar> the error is : /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turn off
<ardchoille> eewwww
<dr_willis> About to get a new box one of these days.. heh.
<Eusebus> he has an ACER 5610
<dr_willis> special keyboard buttons.. Fah! who needs them. :)
<dsmith> lol
<dr_willis> Only thin gi use my special mouse buttons for is Grenades and Medpacs in the Quake games.
<Eusebus> (Notice that I'm in France and it's 5h34 a.m. :/)
<dr_willis> Brother in law is from france. :)
<dsmith> whats the best way to install the xubuntu desktop on kubuntu so it starts?
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<dsmith> I know that
<dr_willis> so the problem is?
<dsmith> but for somereason It wont stick
<dr_willis> select xubuntu desktop from the session manager?
<dsmith> after I logoff then back, it reverts back to the login screen
<dsmith> yep
<dsmith> duh...
<dsmith> lol
<dr_willis> log off then back?
<ardchoille> dsmith: You have to choose it as default
<dsmith> I know all that already
<dsmith> I see the desktop and then it goes black
<dsmith> then reverts to the login screen again
<dr_willis>  so you mean to say its CRASHING...
<Eusebus> but why do you want xcfe? kde is perfect 8)
<ardchoille> Something wrong with the session then.
<dsmith> well yea sorta
<dsmith> familarization thats why
<dr_willis> do you have some old xfce settings in your home dir?
<Eusebus> ok :)
<ardchoille> dsmith: Anyting interesting in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<dsmith> let me look
<dsmith> one sec
<dsmith> hmmmm whole mess of stuff
<ardchoille> dsmith: as dr_willis mentioned, it sounds like your xfce session is crashing
<dsmith> well I am installing both xfce and gnome
<jhutchins> One can simply start X.  Without an .xinitrc you won't be able to run anything, but you can tell if basic X works.
<dr_willis> he could also  make a new user. and see if the problem affects the new user.
<jhutchins> If that works, you can use startx <desktop> to determine if it's the desktop or the DM.
<jhutchins> X, Ctrl-Alt-F1 to start an app, see if it works at the most basic level.
<jhutchins> rename .xfce perhaps?
<Zolar> is there any way to recover from the install from live cd error of /bin/sh can't access tty; jobs control truned off
<ardchoille> That's be my first choice
<jhutchins> It sounds very much like it could be the dm not initializing the session completely.
<jhutchins> Zolar: Reboot.
<Eusebus> +1
<Zolar> I did with no luck
<jhutchins> Zolar: Where does this error occur?
<dr_willis> Zolar,  ive seen that error once befor.. not sure why it happens..
<Zolar> as soon as you select the top menu item on the init menu
<Zolar> dr_willis: is there a fix for it?
<dr_willis> Zolar,  no idea.. i tried a different live cd and it worked...
<dr_willis> go figure.
<jhutchins> Zolar: How much ram do you have?
<Zolar> 1 gig
<dr_willis> one live cd dident work on one machine.. bu tit worked on the others..
<dr_willis> other live cd worked on all of them. (it was a xubuntu live cd)
<jhutchins> Zolar: Did you verify the md5sum of the CD?
<Zolar> Yes
<Zolar> I even down loaded to three different sites and to my suprise it failed on all of them.
<Zolar> but the 6.06 lts work find
<Zolar> fine
<Zolar> what changed in 7.04
<Zolar> in the installer that is
<dr_willis> I noticed that mine had issues when i had some hard drives on my pci ide conroller card.
<dr_willis> could be some bit of hardwre is confusing things
<jhutchins> Zolar: Have you tried the alt CD?
<Zolar> so my choice is to install 6.06 and then upgrade.
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(jhutchins/#kubuntu) Zolar: You might collect a hardware list and post a bugreport though.
(jhutchins/#kubuntu) Isn't there some nice tool that runs through all your hardware inventory and packages a neat little bugreport for you?
<Zolar> I will down load a alt install and try that.
<jhutchins> Good luck!
* jhutchins totters off to bed.
<dsmith> nope xfce will not load
<dsmith> it crashes
<dsmith> :(
<dsmith> gnome works fine
<dsmith> oh well
<dr_willis> odd.. i got all the desktops installed..
<dsmith> see w/ edgy I was able to do that
<dsmith> gnome works nicely
<dsmith> i just removed ubuntu and xubuntu desktops
<dsmith> then restarted, just to be sure
<dsmith> then reinstalled xunbunt
<dsmith> logged off, restarted X and choose xfce
<gesture> a question , where do i set up the background at the beryl cube desktops ?
<raylu> sky-something
<raylu> skydome
<gesture> ty
<raylu> F5D8053 N <~~ anyone know anything about configuring this wireless card?
<Eusebus> raylu, no sorry
* Lurkan is away: Ausente por ahora.
<klobster> xine is crashing after last kde update?
<klobster> nm, I just read it's unsupported
<intelikey> well i just made my very first lan  one linux and one xp box crossover eth cable
<ChimeraHitman> Does anyone know about PXE booting?
<intelikey> all i was able to do was ping 192.168.0.1 from 192.168.0.7     but hey it's a start...
<intelikey> what i don't get is why  ifup eth0     doesn't work and  ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.0.7 up    does ?
<alakhia> is there an equivalent of: rpm -ql "package_name" for apt?
<intelikey> apt-cache search/show package
<alakhia> intelikey: How do i get the list of files?
<Carnage\> dpkg -L <package>
<alakhia> cool! Thanks Carnage\
<gesture> kinda bugged beryl on kubuntu :/
<gesture> and not that flexible
<intelikey> alakhia oh list of files in the package ?     dpkg -L packge
<Eusebus> gesture, you have problems with beryl?
<gesture> kinda
<alakhia> intelikey: Thanks! Yeah, that does what I wanted! :)
<gesture> installed it , worked till interface restart
<gesture> after that
<gesture> bye bye , no more graphical interface
<gesture> text mode ftw
<Eusebus> Oo
<gesture> tell me about it
<gesture> it's the 3rd time that happened
<Eusebus> well I'm not an expert (and French, so excuse my poor English)
<intelikey> alakhia note that parent dirs are listed too    so don't do something silly like   rm -r the list to get rid of a pckage    that will totally hose the system
<Eusebus> but
<Eusebus> do you restart X or do you try to launch it with "beryl" command?
<gesture> i'm not that expert eather , but i read as much as i can ; how to's and other
<gesture> ofc i do
<Eusebus> ofc?
<gesture> ofcourse
<intelikey> ofcourse ?
<intelikey> off course ?
<Eusebus> thanks, I'm not very at ease with English abreviations
<Eusebus> well uh
<gesture> well i not that good eather
<intelikey> imo abv's r used 2 much
<gesture> i'm used to them because i played world of warcraft like 1 year and most people used them
<intelikey> or is that uzd ?
<Eusebus> so which kind of graphical card do you have?
<gesture> ati
<Eusebus> which driver?
<Eusebus> (and chick model of card)
<Eusebus> which*
<gesture> the one from ati.com ( x300 )
<alakhia> intelikey: actually, I'm trying to figure out why my audio plugin doesn't work
<Eusebus> ah ok...
<gesture> ATI Proprietary Linux x86 Display Driver 8.38.6
<alakhia> intelikey: wanted to see if I had all the files from the package: tap-plugins
<Eusebus> well as you have maybe already read, there are two ways of installing properly beryl
<Eusebus> free driver + aixgl
<gesture> i know
<gesture> tried that one 2
<Eusebus> or proprietary driver + xgl
<Eusebus> the second didn't work with me
<gesture> both worked
<Eusebus> now I'm using "ati" driver and aixgl
<Eusebus> ok
<Eusebus> so the problem is not here :/
<gesture> ye :(
<intelikey> anyone know what is required to make xp so ssh ?   is there an ssh-server for xp ?
<intelikey> err let me ask in the other channel
<intelikey> :)
<Eusebus> gesture, when you type "beryl", what does your terminal eturn?
<Eusebus> +r
<gesture> made a backup and uninstalled beryl atm
<gesture> i'll get it working again soon
<Eusebus> ok
<Eusebus> :)
<gesture> it works perfect till i restart the interface
<gesture> after interface restart
<gesture> no more graphical mode :(
<gesture> i can only run in text mode till i backup the xorg.conf
<gesture> and i belive i have some problems with the ati driver 2
<gesture> if i'm not mistakeing
<Eusebus> good luck ;)
<thunderbolt> Hmmm, anyone know of a kopete plugin or feature to show conversation context, like the Pidgin.im plugin?
<intelikey> from ##windows  <pinpoint> apple.com hates firefox/quicktime combo <pinpoint> 3 times in a row i cant use the back button without a crash
<thunderbolt> Basically, I want to display the tail of the previous conversation log in the IM when a new conversation is started.
* thunderbolt smacks head
<thunderbolt> "Gosh, I wonder what's under this plugin menu item..."
<raylu> how do I specify what device apache should use?
<raylu> (when it binds)
<w0rm> hacksign@HackSignLapTop:~$ su
<w0rm> Password:
<w0rm> root@HackSignLapTop:/home/hacksign# /etc/init.d/firestarter start
<w0rm>  * Starting the Firestarter firewall...                                  [fail] 
<w0rm> root@HackSignLapTop:/home/hacksign# /etc/init.d/firestarter restart
<w0rm>  * Stopping the Firestarter firewall...                                  [ OK ] 
<w0rm>  * Starting the Firestarter firewall...                                  [fail] 
<w0rm> who can tell me y ?
<ryan__> hey
<intelikey> heh people seem to often mention prices of softwarez in ##windows channel    like it's normal to pay for software    hehhe
<mo0osah> lol
<mo0osah> intelikey: you idle there?
<CPrgmSwR2> Is there work being done to improve the setup of kubuntu so it works out of the box with no problems?
<intelikey> mo0osah no i had a question
<intelikey> CPrgmSwR2 they thought it already did
<mo0osah> CPrgmSwR2: it usually does work out of the box
<intelikey> see ^
<intelikey> :)
<mo0osah> a few people have graphics issues though
<thunderbolt> Pay...for software?
<intelikey> thunderbolt that's what i said
<intelikey> <intelikey> paying for software....   </blinks>   ;/
<raylu> how do I specify what device apache should use (when it binds)?
* thunderbolt smiles
<CPrgmSwR2> I read an article where someone had all sorts of problems with kubuntu
<mo0osah> Which version of Kubuntu?
<raylu> CPrgmSwR2, there's no universal out-of-the-box solution
<raylu> because of all the different hardware configurations
<raylu> it's simply not possible
<intelikey> and indeed can't be one.
<intelikey> yeah what raylu said
<mo0osah> actually ubuntu worked better "out of the box" on my system than windows.... for windows i need to install drivers for pretty much everything
<CPrgmSwR2> I see
<raylu> that's what recovery cds are for :P
<mo0osah> what kind of system do you own?
<intelikey> if nobody made any new hardware for 2 years then we could expect "out of box" perfection.... care to wager on whether or not that happens ?
<raylu> actually
<mo0osah> CPrgmSwR2: If you can run the live cd... it should be a piece of cake
<raylu> if people just documented their hardware, we'd be fine too
<intelikey> raylu same thing isn't it ?
<intelikey> :)
<raylu> lol?
<intelikey> not gonna happen
<raylu> =\
<raylu> but one is far better than the other
<raylu> seing as how one's an improvement and the other is total stagnation
<intelikey> that's openion
<mo0osah> or maybe companies just start treating linux they way they treat window
<mo0osah> windows*
<raylu> oh c'mon...no one could possibly disagree =\
<intelikey> if linux paid them the same they probably would.
<intelikey> raylu heh :)
<mo0osah> MS doesnt pay anyone ....... they have to pay MS to sell windows... no?
<mo0osah> on the other hand.... they dont have to pay anyone to sell linux distros
<raylu> no one would pay you if yours didn't work with windows
<mo0osah> ohh
<mo0osah> i see what you mean
<raylu> er, i didn't say that
<mo0osah> lol
<raylu> though its a much simpler way of looking at it
<intelikey> pay for software ?
* mo0osah chuckles
<intelikey> pay for hardware ?
<mo0osah> maybe
<raylu> the hardware
<intelikey> now laugh
<haviers> I'm having a bit of trouble setting up NXbuilder... I can't get the Setup.php part to work... I fill in the data on the page, but when I click accept, it tells me: "Cannot write dump file"
<NightBird> mo0osah: companies that sell computers get windows pretty cheap... like perhaps $50 for the home version of Vista.... if that
<intelikey> "linux the europian threat to america"
<dsmith> lol
<dsmith> ya right
<mo0osah> I can get vista from my school for $30.... but why even pay that.....
<intelikey> NightBird far less   bulk license is cheep
<NightBird> mo0osah: ha, I got mine for free
<NightBird> Vista Buisness from my college
<dsmith> i have like 10 copies of vista home that from the dell PCs I installed on
<NightBird> I graduated a month or two later... still haven't installed it
<raylu> NightBird, same here ^^
<dsmith> I install kubuntu on
<mo0osah> I probably will stay away from vista until sp1 is released
<raylu> but i never installed it
<raylu> i want backwards compatibility :(
<dsmith> I stuck one in the microwave
<dsmith> :P
<NightBird> mo0osah: beta for sp1 is coming out the month or the next
<mo0osah> hmm... that's quick
<NightBird> yeah
<NightBird> that's because a lot of buisnesses are waiting for sp1 to come out
<NightBird> so... you may want to wait a bit longer
<mo0osah> lol
<snake_> i get an api mismatch error. nvidia kernel module is not the same with the x server module. what can i do to resolve this please
<dsmith> vista, M$ can only polish a turd so much
<intelikey> i got handed a new laptop with vesta on it.   i proceeded imediatly to boot the linux cd and issue   cat /dev/zero > /dev/hda
<NightBird> snake_: my suggestion would be to reinstall the nvidia driver
<raylu> snake_, how did you install the nvidia drivers?
<NightBird> ah... bash shell...
<snake_> i had nvidia-glx and then removed them and installed nvidia-glx-new
* NightBird is messing around with OpenBSD in a virtual machine
<mo0osah> dsmith: from what i've heard and read, it's actually not that bad....
<snake_> and i reinstalled what i had before
<snake_> now i have nvidia-glx
<mo0osah> NightBird: how much HD space does it require?
<dsmith> neither is a cow apttier with enought sugar
<dsmith> *pattie
<NightBird> mo0osah: for what? OpenBSD?
<snake_> raylu i installed them with synaptica
<mo0osah> NightBird: yea
<snake_> synaptic*
<intelikey> mo0osah heh   for what ?   unix like linux can be pretty small or bloated
<NightBird> minimum of 587 mb w/o X
<NightBird> 717 mb if you want an x server
<intelikey> yeah that's bloat
<mo0osah> NightBird: Cool, might give it a shot....  I was actually gonna try FreeBSD
<NightBird> well.... minimum suggested...
* NightBird shrugs
<NightBird> of the bsd's I've played with, I still prefer pcbsd.... but then again, I like nice ui's and things that do stuff for me
<intelikey> i installed linux on a 220m hard drive in a 486 lappy with 16m ram      had to make a partition so i could transfer the system  so i installed in 100m space
<thunderbolt> Hmmm, anyone ever use the Kopete translate plugin?
<inteliwasp> anyone know where i can get help with xinerama?
<intelikey> i still have the laptop,  don't use it much;  it dual boots win95 and linux 2.4  mandrake 9.0      works well   486 lappy is a bit slow though.
<intelikey> inteliwasp what kind of help with it ?
<intelikey> inteliwasp basic   advanced   trubble shoot ?
<inteliwasp> intelikey: it won't get the second monitor to start, more of a nvidia binary thing...
<dawiz__> hello room
<haviers> anyone know where I can get help with NX?
<intelikey> oh  yuch.   sorry then  not me.    but maybe in  #ubuntu-effects
<intelikey> inteliwasp ^
<raylu> so, can anyone help me with this: http://pastecode.org/49
<mo0osah> http://blaireaulinux.free.fr/images/wallpapers/freebsd-beauty.jpg makes me just want to try freeBSD
<haviers> you have issues with dualview on an nvidia driver?
<inteliwasp> ** (WW) NVIDIA: More than one matching Device section found: 1 NVIDIA Corporation NV20 [GeForce3 Ti 200]  **
<intelikey> raylu i'm not much on networking but line 30 looks like a clue    address   0.0.0.0   bad address
<haviers> 0.0.0.0 just means use all interfaces, if I recall.
<raylu> yeah
<intelikey> inteliwasp pstebin the  xorg.conf  i might spot something    who knows
<raylu> i also tried 192.168.1.68, my lan ip for that computer
<raylu> and it gave me the same message
<intelikey> ok.  i'll look some more.
<haviers> I can look at the xorg file... I've spent days setting up a tripple monitor setup a few years back.
<intelikey> i still say the answer is in line 30.       30. (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0     not the address maybe but something there.
<evilmm> im trying to install kubuntu on a friends computer...is there any reason why it wont detect any partitions on the disk
<evilmm> other distros live disks work fine
<raylu> evilmm, what are you using to detect?
<evilmm> i do have to turn off acpi though
<raylu> intelikey, er...that's why i highlighted that line :P
<evilmm> both ubiquity and qtparted
<haviers> its trying to open a socket thats already open
<raylu> yeah, but nmap localhost
<raylu> shows that only sshd and mysqld are running
<raylu> and "ps -A | grep ap" shows nothing
<intelikey> raylu sorry.  links doesn't notice it as highlighted
<raylu> except kswapd0 and wrap_wq
<intelikey> evilmm issue       sudo fdisk -l      see if it lists partitions
<inteliwasp> intelikey: http://pastebin.com/m6c75a37d
<intelikey> evilmm or cat /proc/prtitions     either one.
<evilmm> lol ill try tomarrow
<evilmm> booted him back to m$
<dawiz__> im likin kubuntu so far
<dawiz__> almost too easy tho
<thunderbolt> You'll Jinx it!
<thunderbolt> shhh!
<thunderbolt> *grin*
<intelikey> inteliwasp  dubble entries.   you need to change an identifier or something on   "Section "Monitor"     Identifier     "0 1772E"   <<<<  the next section is the same.
<evilmm> intelikey: hes got a real messed up mobo, some cheap HP stuff
<haviers> try to use "netstat -l" to display open sockets
<intelikey> evilmm ok.
<inteliwasp> intelikey: they shuld be there... i hope
<intelikey> inteliwasp but not identical
<dawiz__> going back to slack after my powerpc took a dump, was impractical
<intelikey> make one monitor1
<dawiz__> i used to enjoy all the configuring
<raylu> haviers, 6600, mysql, ssh, and two bootpcs on udp
<inteliwasp> you mean rename the section names?
<intelikey> inteliwasp yes it's not seeing two monitors because the info is the same  it sees one monitor two times
<intelikey> "Q. what's the differance in a duck?   A. one leg is both the same."
<intelikey> see what i mean  ?
<inteliwasp> intelikey: the monitors are idnetical...
<intelikey> inteliwasp but the identifiers can't be, or else xorg knows without a doubt that you only have one monitor.    now   is that the error you have?   xorg thinks that there is one monitor ?    then change the second   {   Identifier     "0 1772E" }     to    {   Identifier     "1 1772E" }
<haviers> did you try to run   apache2ctl with the configtest option to make sure its not caused by a typo in a config file?
<raylu> haviers, it passed; otherwise, it wouldn't have loaded those modules
<raylu> and configtest says "Syntax OK"
<intelikey> identical devices with identical identifiers == one device.
<raylu> actually, doesn't that generate an error, intelikey
<intelikey> raylu yes and he posted the error that pointed that out also
<inteliwasp> look at line 499:      (WW) NVIDIA: More than one matching Device section found: 1 NVIDIA Corporation NV20 [GeForce3 Ti 200] 
<tyron> hi can anyone piont me to a really simple walk through for installing myth tv on kubuntu?
<inteliwasp> !mythtv > tyron
<inteliwasp> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<tyron> thank you
<inteliwasp> that help tyron?
<inteliwasp> intelikey: by the way, can i get rid of the wacom stuff in xorg.conf?
<tyron> yes
<intelikey> indeed   and you should   imo
<evilmm> i just came to the realization that i like amarok better than all of microsoft windows
<tyron> is mythtv the best thing as a media center? i dont want to record anything just play music and avi's
<intelikey> be sure you don't just del the device listing   but also the referances to them inteliwasp
<inteliwasp> oh goodie i can clean up some of the mess in there, and in the error logs
<inteliwasp> intelikey: i was going to comment them out
<intelikey>     InputDevice    "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"   <<<<  those also   i mean.
* mo0osah just got a wacom today
<inteliwasp> anyone recomend a decent agp vid card that is under $140 ?
<intelikey> well good,  i'm glad that someone actually puts that brain twich config hack to use.
<inteliwasp> intelikey: ???
<intelikey> @ mo0osah
<inteliwasp> oh
* inteliwasp goes back to scraching his head pondering things...
<mo0osah> intelikey: huh?
<intelikey> that seemingly rediculess idea to make xorg.conf search for wacom devices on all systems.    i'm glad someone actually uses it...
<intelikey> mo0osah until you,  all i had see it mentioned in here was "why is it there and how to remove it"
<intelikey> and i've been in here way too much.
<inteliwasp> intelikey: i wonder if my card really does have multiple heads.....
<mo0osah> intelikey: I was actually surprised everything worked out of the box
<mo0osah> intelikey: I had planned to spend a few hours to get it working .... hehe
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> inteliwasp heh  look and see   :)
<Admiral_Chicago> hi, I am ssh'ed into a machine, it there a way to launch a graphical editor from the outside machine to see the file better
<Admiral_Chicago> or at see it graphically
<mo0osah> umm... no?
<inteliwasp> export the display...
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago vnc ?
<inteliwasp> and launch konq or some other file program
<inteliwasp> Admiral_Chicago: does the server have X?
<intelikey> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<intelikey> !FreeNX
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<inteliwasp> why do that when he can export the X display and launch any file broswer app?
<intelikey> export the display work if the server is M$   or not running xorg   ?
<inteliwasp> well my brain has hit the limit for how long it can function without caffine in a sleep deprived state... time for bed...
<jasj> hi, i have problems with dri, in kubuntu 7.04
* intelikey is not network literate yet
<inteliwasp> intelikey: get a server cookbook
<intelikey> ?
<inteliwasp> intelikey: from orilley
<intelikey> buy ?
<intelikey> as in pay for ?
<inteliwasp> ack! o'rilley
<inteliwasp> or library
<jasj> upgreemto mesa 7.0????
<jasj> update
<intelikey> pay for howto's ?       kinda like    pay for software   aint it ?
<inteliwasp> i really need sleep, night all
<intelikey> night inteli
<jasj> hi someone knows how update the mesa drivers  in festy to mesa 7
<intelikey> jasj if no one answers you in here, (about dri)  check in #ubuntu-effects
<jasj> tanks
<haviers> alrighty, I put one of my older *working* dualmon configured xorg.conf files... http://seeco.cc/linux/files/xorg.html
<jombee> I have an issue with my login splash screen, can anyone help?
<sjck> Hey, I tried to compile yakuake. checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths! <--- What does that mean? :)
<jombee> try installing xserver-xorg-dev
<haviers> you prob need xorg devel files
<jombee> you don't have the X dev environment
<intelikey> sjck means you need the dev package
<sjck> Will that have any efect on screen?
<sjck> Like resolution..
<intelikey> nope
<jombee> no
<haviers> are you running 32 or 64bit?
<sjck> 32
<sjck> any reason why its not "default"? :)
<sjck> I dont understand why theres no C-Compailer by default either..
<jombee> because you don't need them unless you're compiling something with x support
<haviers> few people compile code
<sjck> uh I see. :)
<jombee> haviers: would you say that few do?
<haviers> I would
<jombee> I would think that most linux users compile something at some point
<sjck> Still same problem
<sjck> want whole ./configure?
<fizz_> Hey so... I can't seem to get my mp3s to play?
<haviers> I think only the kinds of people that hang out on a linux IRC would compile code
<sjck> haviers most cool apps dont have an installer (in my opinion : ) )
<sjck> but I would like to compile yakuake now :)
<haviers> ;) I totally agree, but he asked why its not "default"...
<jombee> lol
<intelikey> jombee not ubuntu users
<fizz_> Anyone have any ideas?
<jombee> fizz did you install the codecs?
<haviers> yeah, install automatix...
<intelikey> !mp3 | fizz_ yeah this.
<ubotu> fizz_ yeah this.: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<haviers> I actually have an NX related issue, if anyone is familar with its workings...
<fizz_> Cool, thanks.
<sjck> no idea? noone? :<
<jombee> sjck, install the dev files and you'll be all set
<sjck> which dev?
<sjck> xserver?
<intelikey> sjck you have build-essential installed dont' you?
<haviers> sjck, try to read about all the depends
<sjck> intelikey, i have
<intelikey> k
<sjck> but hes talking about x libaries
<intelikey> then it's dev packages     which i don't know.
<intelikey> xlib-dev ?
<xevious> i have a system with a ide system/applications drive and a sata raid 5 array for home directories and network shares. i've been through several system drives crashing, and was wondering if it's possible to make /etc a symlink to a directory on the raid 5 array. is that going to cause any problems?
<jombee> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-dev
<intelikey> ooops left out x     xlibs-dev
<intelikey> err s
<intelikey> err look over me.
<haviers> sjck, try this to be sure its not an dep issue...  "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential gcc gcc-3.4 xserver-xorg-dev"
<intelikey> xevious etc must be on the root fs    or at least part of the content of /etc    sorry   that's just how that works.
<mo0osah> time for bed...
<mo0osah> night all
<g_money> Hey everybody...I was wondering if anybody would help me out with a wifi card issue.
<g_money> :)
<intelikey> night Mo
<mo0osah> what's the issue
<mo0osah> you should try catching some sleep intelikey :)
<sjck> Okay haviers moment. .)
<mo0osah> you're a robot....
<g_money> Basically, I can't get it to connect....at all.
<haviers> xevious, you can make a sym link... I'm 100% on that
<intelikey> i sleep while i type    haven't you noticed ???
<mo0osah> lol
<intelikey> :)
<jombee> g_money what kind of card is it?
<mo0osah> g_money: at all meaning unsecured, wep, wpa.... etc...?
<intelikey> !wifi | g_money been here ?
<ubotu> g_money been here ?: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sjck> haviers, still :/
<haviers> I've had to do it for /etc and /var on my 1&1 root server...
<g_money> It's an Atheros AR5006X
<xevious> ok. i got two conflicting responses
<g_money> ubotu:  I think i have been there, let me check.
<intelikey> xevious ok what was the Q.  i'll see if i can conflict with both...
<raylu> !modeline > berzerker
<raylu> ^^
<Berzerker> ?
<raylu> did you get a msg from ubotu?
<Berzerker> yes
<Berzerker> I didn't read it
<klobster> kaffeine is crashing, but only for one user
<Berzerker> and exited hte msg window
<raylu> !modeline | berzerker
<ubotu> berzerker: A Modeline is a config line in the X server configuration file that gives info about a connected display and how to drive it at a specified display resolution. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFree86_Modeline for more details. Here are 2 links to generate modelines which fit your monitor: http://bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/ and http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<klobster> any ideas?
<xevious> intelikey: the question about /etc being a symlink to a directory on my raid5 array
<g_money> jombee:  I've tried the restricted-modules, madwifi, and also ndiswrapper so far.
<xevious> intelikey: haviers said that it was 100% a-ok
<intelikey> xevious oh one was my response already    and   i stick by my answer.
<sjck> Damn..
<intelikey> xevious try it and see.  but keep a live cd handy.    you'll need it.
<haviers> so you want to do this.... mkdir /home/etc; cp -R /etc /home/etc; mv /etc /etc_backup;  ln -s /home/etc /etc
<xevious> i suppose i'll just set up a cron script to back it up
<intelikey> haviers and when he boots it's kernel panic city.
<xevious> because it doesnt see the inittab
<xevious> right?
<jasj> what is the chanel for  effects dri
<intelikey> can't mount home where /etc lives cause /etc is missing that tells init how to mount /home....      loop   panic
<g_money> jombee:  do you have any ideas for an Atheros wifi card?
<g_money> :)
<xevious> yeah i'll just cron a tar job to back it up every so often
<intelikey> xevious it's more than just the fstab   the init scripts are there too
<haviers> mount command is built into the kernel, it doesn't need the /etc
<intelikey> haviers test your theory  :)
<intelikey> and yes i have tested it.
<jasj> hi. what chanel is for dri #effects??
<intelikey> and no mount is not built into the kernel.
<haviers> me too, but I'll do it again on a vm machine right now
<haviers> *into bash
<intelikey> no
<jombee> g_money I found this http://www.leog.net/fujp_forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=9030
<jombee> have you been there?
<intelikey> it is in the initramfs image   but as soon as / is mounted that's finished.
<jasj> #effects
<g_money> no that url doesn't look familiar to me.
<g_money> I'll check it out.  Thanks for your help jombee.
<jasj> hiii
<jombee> seems like you'll have to compile the driver though
<sjck> how do i get the name of motherboard? :)
<jombee> sjck I use a flashlight
<sjck> hehe
<jasj> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<jasj> Ii
<sjck> any command? : )
<intelikey> sjck lshw
<intelikey> should show the chip set     may not give the mother board maker...
<jasj> some ones know the chanel for effects  like dri, berly,copiz
<intelikey> so ....
<jombee> sure if you want the easy way
<g_money> yeah i think you're right about the compile.  I've never installed anything from source.
<sjck> intelikey, thanks
<jasj> #ubuntu-effects
<intelikey> jasj yes ^
<haviers> intelikey, once its switched over to /, the symlink sould kick in
<jombee> it's easy, just make sure you read the directions
<jombee> *one more linux user who will have compiled something
<intelikey> haviers the symlink is pointing at nothing until the /home is mounted       just try it.   you'll see
<g_money> yeah, i'm not scared.
<g_money> :)
<xevious> haviers: but if it's in /home/etc and /home is mounted by /etc/fstab then it's not going to work
<g_money> but...do i have to blacklist the other methods i've tried before i install madwifi?
<haviers> ah... I got ya
<haviers> let me check somthing though
<intelikey> the information that init reads from /etc up to the point of mounting the "other" fs  must be in root fs /etc   regurdless
<intelikey> in theory,  one could have the initramfs mount all the needed file systems    but that will have to include setting up the raids
<xevious> ...
<intelikey> thus initramfs image will be huge
<xevious> why?
<xevious> it's hardware raid
<xevious> it's just the adaptec aacraid driver
<intelikey> xevious raid 5   is hardware ?
<xevious> yup
<intelikey> hmmm   ok.
<intelikey> well the image might not be that huge for you then.
<xevious> so all i'd need would be a custom initrd
<xevious> huh
<intelikey> in theory
<xevious> i've never dealt with those
<xevious> i'll read up
<xevious> try it out
<intelikey> k
<xevious> get this: i'm upgrading my current file server... a *cough* dual celeron 300@458 abit bp6 circa 96
<xevious> just started getting apic errors
<haviers> here is how I set it up... http://seeco.cc/linux/files/symlink.html
<xevious> thanks
<intelikey> server   you could disable all apic
<g_money> jombee:   ok i'll try that out...thanks again!
<haviers> I guess I didn't have it done with /etc, but I remember having that issue in the past
<intelikey> hmmm  nothing special about my /    http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38247
<haviers> should there be?
* intelikey considers putting his /etc on a cdrom   just to prove it can be done,    and to demonstrate how dificult it is...
<haviers> lol
<haviers> my kind of guy
<intelikey> let's see /etc/mtab can be a link to /proc/mounts
<haviers> it would have to be rw though ;)
<intelikey> haviers heh you should see the hoary box in the other room.   most of / looks like   --x--------x root blah/
<enzolabianca> hi all
<haviers> oh? a server box?
<intelikey> i could use unionfs and mount a ram disk on top of /etc which is on cd then it's writable and yet never actually changes.....
<intelikey> haviers yeah
<intelikey> actually that was wrong it's not --x--------x  it's  -----------x
<haviers> lol, whats that for?
<haviers> and why can only the "other" exicute it?
<intelikey> starting at /       ls -ld /  -----------x 18 root root 4096 Jul 17 04:12 /
<intelikey> cause i wanted it that way ???
<haviers> oh, got ya
<haviers> lol
<intelikey> root ignores perms anyway   and other can exec but not read
<intelikey> thus  the system works fine but you never know what is on the system...
<intelikey> you can search commands in your path with the tab key  but which can't find them so you don't know if they are warpers or what
* intelikey wouldn't spy on anyone though !
<haviers> my servers is setup looks kile this:ls -ld / drwxr-xr-x  19 root root 4096 2007-07-13 11:55 /
<haviers> I host a gaming website on it... hdvg.net
<Dragon_1212> what game
<Dragon_1212> hi all
<Dragon_1212> can someone help me out
<haviers> http://hdvg.net/index.php All kinds of games... and whats the trouble?
<Dragon_1212> umm when i install a new graphics card will ubuntu read it?
<intelikey> lizard eleven eleven plus one oh one     you'll have to reconfigure xorg
<Dragon_1212> oh ok
<Dragon_1212> antway are these games for linux?
<haviers> sigh... very few
<Dragon_1212> like????
<intelikey> Dragon_1212 when you install the card,    sudo dpkg-reconfigue xserver-xorg
<Dragon_1212> gimme one cool game thts for linux so i can get it
<Dragon_1212> ok
<Dragon_1212> ty
<intelikey> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Daisuke-Ido> i have no sound in games :\
<haviers> my site is just about info... but doom3 quake4, unreal*,
<Daisuke-Ido> i have sound in kde
<Daisuke-Ido> i've played with the sound server settings
<Daisuke-Ido> tried ALSA and OSS to no avail
<haviers> using alsa or oss?
<haviers> man... I type too slow
<intelikey> there sure a lot of red file names in linux...   "suid junk"
<haviers> red file names? you using one of them fancy shells?
<intelikey> haviers yeah   bash  :)     ls /bin
<intelikey> more over    ls /usr/bin --color=auto
<haviers> yeah, it was a misguided attempt at humor on my part...
<Daisuke-Ido> any ideas?
<haviers> what game?
<haviers> dosn't have sound...?
<haviers> doesn't*
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> dosn't == dos not    :)
<Daisuke-Ido> DROD, Unreal Tournament
<Dragon_1212> yo who here has legacy DOOM
<Dragon_1212> i need help installing it
* intelikey liked  kolf ...
<intelikey> but then i'm not violent,
<intelikey> i don't remember ever beating an animal to death with a bottle of shaving lotion
<Daisuke-Ido> does amarok keep the sound system locked?
<haviers> try to check the output of lscpi -v
<intelikey> s/cp/pc/
<Daisuke-Ido> yeah, i fail to see what that is supposed to be showing me.
<haviers> I'm sure intelikey will correct me if I'm mistaken, but alsa should be able to handle multiple streams...
<Daisuke-Ido> though artsd shows up in ps aux | grep artsd five times
<Daisuke-Ido> 4 oss, one alsa :(
<Daisuke-Ido> this doesn't sound kosher
<gibson> I think konqueror might have been written by retarded chimps.
<arun> !luxi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about luxi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> gibson nice troll      :)    got any more ?
<arun> anyone know the package name for luxi sans fonts?
<Daisuke-Ido> !find *luxi*
<gibson> hmmm
<ubotu> Found: E:
<gibson> how is OMG FIRST POZT
<gibson> Though I fail to see how that was trolling, konqueror literally is the worst browser since safari
<intelikey> that's how  ^   (:    hehhe
<Daisuke-Ido> that was also a troll.
<intelikey> Daisuke-Ido ^5
<Daisuke-Ido> unless you somehow DON'T know they have the same base (apple has moved away from it a bit)
<haviers> when you installed unreal, did you install openAL ?
<gibson> ahhh
<haviers> and what kind of sound card are you using?
<gibson> the linux has made you all pretentious
<gibson> I see
<intelikey> three in a row      he's on a roll  to troll ...
<Daisuke-Ido> and apple users aren't pretentious?
* Daisuke-Ido feeds
* intelikey pitches penuts too.
<haviers> I love me some apple... I ain't ashamed to say it
<gibson> I'm not an apple user
<Daisuke-Ido> then you have no right to criticize safari, now, do you?
<gibson> I used to use gentoo with enlightenment
<haviers> I love me some photoshop too!
<Daisuke-Ido> now who's pretentious?
<gibson> ?
<intelikey> ok kids lets not make it personal,   the opps will come and take us all away
<Daisuke-Ido> my karma can take the hit.
<haviers> boy howdy
<Daisuke-Ido> anyway
<Daisuke-Ido> haviers: you were saying about openAL?
<gibson> Troll!
<Daisuke-Ido> libopenalpp?
<gibson> Troll!
<haviers> first, did you already say what soundcard your using?
<squee> How do I have an application run on startup in kde?
<Daisuke-Ido> nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<Troll> Troll!
<Daisuke-Ido> a typica ac'97 chipset
<Daisuke-Ido> and it was working before.
<intelikey> !autostart | squee
<ubotu> squee: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<haviers> oh?
<Daisuke-Ido> with DROD, at least
<Troll> 
<squee> thanks
<Troll> Troll!
<Daisuke-Ido> and i can't think of what would have changed
<Troll> Troll?
<Daisuke-Ido> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<Daisuke-Ido> not going to deal with this prick.
<Troll> hahaha
<Troll> close your eyes and ears and go "nananana" you magnificent pretentious bastard
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<haviers> when I have problems with alsa, the only mixer that I can get to work worth a damn is alsamixer
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@pool-64-222-177-103.man.east.verizon.net]  by Hobbsee
* Troll was kicked off #kubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
* Hobbsee wonders why people are so insane.
<Daisuke-Ido> should i be using full duplex?
<haviers> yeah...
<Daisuke-Ido> i don't remember if that was enabled by default...
<intelikey> Hobbsee it's in the water   ?
<Hobbsee> intelikey: must be...
<Daisuke-Ido> meh
<haviers> does it say your using the "intel 5ch" or the "Nvidia" thing in alsamixer?
<Daisuke-Ido> still nada
<Daisuke-Ido> nvidia ck804
<Daisuke-Ido> and the chances of it saying i'm using intel anything are extremely low :)
<Berzerker> anyone here to help?
<haviers> let me switch workstations, I have that same chipset on another linux box... brb
<intelikey> i know it not worth anything,  but i really like the old isa soundcards that were "real" sound cards    supported midi and everything,     anymore you have to install 35m of software to do what the card is supposed to do.
<Berzerker> I'm having a problem with my resolution, can anyone help?
<Daisuke-Ido> Card: NVidia CK804  Chip: Realtek ALC850 rev 0
<Daisuke-Ido> intelikey: turtle beach :)
<intelikey> Berzerker what driver ?
<Berzerker> nv
<Berzerker> I can change the resolution fine
<Berzerker> but
<Daisuke-Ido> and the good old-fashioned gravis ultrasound
<Berzerker> it seems that my current resolution isn't using the entire screen
<Berzerker> and the picture is slightly distorted
<intelikey> Berzerker hmmm   adjust the monitor ?       errr  the monitor settings are a bit off one ?
<Berzerker> no.
<Berzerker> haven't touched the monitor settings
<Berzerker> in like forever
<intelikey> i mean on the device itself
<intelikey> buttons knobs...
<Berzerker> yes
<Berzerker> I mean on the device
<intelikey> k
<Berzerker> i haven't touched it
<Daisuke-Ido> The KDE sound system takes exclusive control over your audio hardware, blocking programs that may wish to use it directly.  If the KDE sound system sits idle it can give up this exclusive control.
<Daisuke-Ido> nice.  so i set it to autosuspend if idle for 5 seconds
<intelikey> so set the rsync and href correctly
<Berzerker> eh
<intelikey> one can sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<Daisuke-Ido> that didn't work either
<Berzerker> could it be the problem that
<Berzerker> I don't have
<Berzerker> -vsync and -hsync
<Berzerker> after the modeline
<intelikey> Berzerker and you might look at monitorworld.com   and get the rates if you don't know them    or the monitor may be able to display them.
<intelikey> Berzerker yes and  ^
<Berzerker> would it be - or +
<Berzerker> for them
<intelikey> depends on the monitor
<intelikey> "mode" on this one..
<Daisuke-Ido> Impossible to start aRts with realtime priority because artswrapper is missing or disabled
<Daisuke-Ido> this doesn't sound good.
<Berzerker> my monitor isn't listed there
<intelikey> Berzerker hmmm
<intelikey> well he left.
* intelikey goes back to being a common idiot rather than a helpful one.
<haviers> I didn't know you even switched
<Daisuke-Ido> bleh :(
<intelikey> ?   !!!   . );
* Daisuke-Ido nudges the sound system
<Daisuke-Ido> i set everything to defaults
<intelikey> tilt
<Daisuke-Ido> hoping for a clean start
<Daisuke-Ido> with things, you know, working.
<Daisuke-Ido> should i have artswrapper?
<Daisuke-Ido> open /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<Daisuke-Ido> well here's a useful error
<haviers> run alsaconf then just run "alsactl store"
<intelikey> not really.   i think arts will keep dsp busy
<Daisuke-Ido> from running ut-bin
<haviers> can run speaker-test command aswell
<Daisuke-Ido> well, i need it.
<Daisuke-Ido> no command alsaconf
<haviers> ??
* intelikey wonders about the docs that google.com/linux finds on sound in games like ut
<intelikey> oh. Daisuke-Ido prolly not at this hour.  but if you can catch "c r i m s u n" around, he's sound pro.
<haviers> apt-get install alsa-utils
<Dragon_1212> yo how can u install the 3D drivers on ubuntu
<Dragon_1212> i need help
<Dragon_1212> i donwloaded them from nvidia.com now what do i do
<intelikey> Dragon_1212 yo by installing the driver for your vidio card.
<intelikey> !ati | Dragon_1212
<ubotu> Dragon_1212: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dragon_1212> yea but how
<Dragon_1212> k
<haviers> If your that new to the process, maybe you should try automatix or the like
<Daisuke-Ido> yo by not installing those and installing the ones from the repo instead like a good boy
<Daisuke-Ido> and NOT automatix
<intelikey> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Daisuke-Ido> there is nothing automatix provides that can't be done easily these days
<intelikey>      !!!   ^   !!!
<haviers> never had any issues...
<intelikey> !WorksForMe | ;)
<ubotu> ;): Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Dragon_1212> anyways whenever i try to play a 3d game on linux how come it freezes one me?
<Dragon_1212> is it my graphics card?
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: sorry for the delay, how can i export a display?
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't know if the server has x, i didn't set it up.
<Admiral_Chicago> VNC isn't encrypted is it?
<intelikey> export DISPLAY=:0      most likely Admiral_Chicago
<Dragon_1212> can anyone help me with my issue please
<intelikey> could be :0.1    or others
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, it'll give it a shot
<Daisuke-Ido> Dragon_1212: uh... duh?
<Daisuke-Ido> you don't have the drivers installed
<Daisuke-Ido> that means no 3d
<Daisuke-Ido> no crap 3d games aren't working
<Daisuke-Ido> they can't.
<Dragon_1212> well where do i go to install em
<Daisuke-Ido> ffs...
<Dragon_1212> lol
<intelikey> Dragon_1212 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto <<< ?
<Dragon_1212> i did
<Dragon_1212> it didnt help  me at all
<Dragon_1212> do i have to run a code or something
<intelikey> like duh    or something
* Daisuke-Ido looks
<surgy> hi
<wnuqui> hi
<intelikey> sorry that was my last patient.   for the day.
<haviers> ubotu, its an easy solution... I've installed it on many linux boxes, never had one issue. Based on that, plus the fact that he's obviously not familiar with how to install the nvidia driver... I don't think recommending automatix was inappropriate.
<surgy> i need a good alarm clock software preferably one with many different alarms and settings. any one have any ideas?
<Daisuke-Ido> haviers: he can install it from the repos even more easily
<surgy> haviers: you realize ubotu is a bot.......
<Daisuke-Ido> and i can't believe i'm doing this.
<Daisuke-Ido> Dragon_1212: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Daisuke-Ido> if you had READ the link you were given you would have had SOME idea what to do.
<wnuqui> intellikey: i used to install using adept manager
* intelikey hands the patience award back to stdin, "all used up."    
<haviers> I had tons of issues installing the drivers from the repos... thats why I didn't recommend it.
<wnuqui> intellikey: but after the unsuccessful attempt to install java i can no longer install anything
<Daisuke-Ido> wnuqui: sudo apt-get -f install
<surgy> anyone ?
<Daisuke-Ido> "oh no!  one little thing broke, i can never use this again!"
<intelikey> !adeptcrashfix | wnuqui
<wnuqui> Daisuke-Ido: it's not working
<intelikey> ubotu wake up !
<ubotu> wnuqui: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wake up ! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !java | wnuqui
<Admiral_Chicago> you need to do sud dpkg --configure -a
<ubotu> wnuqui: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Daisuke-Ido> have you tried the standard "fix everything" R's?  Reboot, Restore, Reformat?
<Daisuke-Ido> yes that was a sarcastic jab, it just ticks me off when people see those as the only options...
<surgy> !alarm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alarm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wnuqui> i am on a Feisty Kubuntu
<intelikey> wnuqui    those two "ubotu"  posts can solve all your problems      (dexcribed anyway...)
<surgy> !i need alarm clock software
<haviers> anyone on that has some knowledge of NXserver??
<wnuqui> okay
<Admiral_Chicago> surgy: please open adept and search for alarm
<wnuqui> i'll try your suggestions
<wnuqui> thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> apt-cache search alarm
<surgy> yes sir
<surgy> [02:42]  <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wnuqui> i'll inform later guys
<wnuqui> thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> that may be of much more use, its a bit hard to suggest one that is right for you
<blau> hello xD
<Admiral_Chicago> i use kalarm and it works for me
<blau> im new at kubuntu
<intelikey> surgy i'm glad it doesn't say, "<ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelikey :)"
<Dragon_1212> yo DAIDUKE-IDO i did tht thing u told me to do now what restart?
<haviers> actually, Admiral_Chicago... you should try NX for your vnc issue... works perfect for me, and its very fast!
<surgy> intelikey: lol yeah but it whould be better that way :)
<Daisuke-Ido> see, the windows mouth-breathers believe a reboot solves everything
<Daisuke-Ido> Drag
<Admiral_Chicago> haviers: thanks for the suggestion, i considered NX but I'm setting up a server remotely
<Daisuke-Ido> Dragon_1212: yeah, what the heck, go ahead and restart
<Admiral_Chicago> I don't know how much more I want to mess with configuring :_
<Admiral_Chicago> :\
<haviers> easy to do still
<wnuqui> intellikey: here is the exact message whenever i tried to install in adept manager -> 'There was an error commiting changes. Possible there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.'
<haviers> just download three .deb files... then dpkg -i *.deb.... then just download the client for the computer your on
<haviers> I actually wrote a simple shell script to automate the server install, if you would like it
<Guilty_as_Sin> would like to convert a screengrab (png) to pdf but if I use Oo.o "fit to width" does not work like you think it would..  thus making the exported pdf unreadable    anyone know a better a way?
<snake_> here is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30195/ can anyone tell me what do i have to add because i get a white screen when i try to run compiz --replace
<Guilty_as_Sin> trivial matter but I'm stupmed
<Guilty_as_Sin> stumped*
<Admiral_Chicago> haviers: not on as easy on a gentoo box.
<Admiral_Chicago> well maybe it is, i'm not sure. either way, i'm quickly earning much respect for server work in general
<haviers> sorry, I assumed you used .deb because your in this channel... but Its not much harder...
<snake_> anyone that can help me with my xorg.conf please
<Admiral_Chicago> snake_: whats the issue
<Admiral_Chicago> ah compiz...
<Admiral_Chicago> okay hold on a sec
<haviers> snake, I'll post mine config... working perfect with compiz
<haviers> my*
<snake_> haviers: ok thanx
<snake_> give me the link so i can take a look
<snake_> i have an nvidia go 7400
<Admiral_Chicago> have you tried http://compiz.org/NVidia
<snake_> Admiral_Chicago: yes
<snake_> i am getting mad
<snake_> :(
<snake_> i just reinstalled my graphic card drivers
<snake_> and i lost all
<surgy> how do i hide my timer so it doesnt show it running on the taskbar?
<surgy> ?
<surgy> how do i hide a program so that when its running its not on the taskbar? but still runing?
<fritz> from where do i change the bootsplash screen in kubuntu,,,and also if i donwload themes/styles from the kde look site, the theme manager from kcontrol doesen't recognize them as being theme files...any1 on this? ^.^
<grul> surgy, you can choose "show only minimized programs" but i'm not sure that's what you're looking for
<grul> in the taskbar settings
<surgy> grul im wanting to run a particular program where it runs as part of the os and is not seen running except for the hour glass on the desktop..... that way it wont be cluttering my taskbar all the time
<Admiral_Chicago> surgy: you can unlock kicker
<surgy> ?
<surgy> go on
<Admiral_Chicago> and there is a small arrow at the top left if you move over the system tray
<surgy> no
<Admiral_Chicago> if you go to configure, you can show displayed items
<surgy> where is kicker?
<surgy> surgy@surgy:~$ unlock kicker
<surgy> bash: unlock: command not found
<surgy> ?
<surgy> !unlock kicker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unlock kicker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surgy> !kicker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kicker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surgy> Admiral_Chicago: ?
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry
<Admiral_Chicago> surgy: kicker is your panetl
<Admiral_Chicago> panel
<Admiral_Chicago> right click on it
<Admiral_Chicago> may not be unlocked even...
<surgy> its unlocked
<fritz> any1 on my question? ^.^
<surgy> but i dont know where show displayed items is
<Pooh22> Is it normal that a konqueror window looks more primitive when opening a usb medium in a new window (compared to opening the home directory)?
<Admiral_Chicago> top left of the system tray
<Pooh22> also the help menu isn't located in the usual right area
<Admiral_Chicago> where the icons are
<Admiral_Chicago> fritz: i didn't see your question, what is it?
<Admiral_Chicago> Pooh22: no that shouldn't be right...
<Pooh22> Admiral_Chicago: could it be a misconfigured config file from an older version of kde?
<surgy> Admiral_Chicago: yeah but its not in my sys tray its on my taskbar.......
<Admiral_Chicago> surgy: oh i see what you mean you just want it to run in the background.
<Admiral_Chicago> Pooh22: possibly, but it shouldn't do that anyways
<surgy> yes
<fritz> Admiral_Chicago: from where do i change the bootsplash screen in kubuntu,,,and also if i donwload themes/styles from the kde look site, the theme manager from kcontrol doesen't recognize them as being theme files...any1 on this? ^.^
<Admiral_Chicago> give me a sec
<Admiral_Chicago> oh i did see it. fritz i have no idea which file to edit.
<Admiral_Chicago> give me a sec though
<surgy> fritz: its all in kdemenu > system settings
<Admiral_Chicago> surgy: you may need to set a custom window behavior in system settings
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure where though
<fritz> surgy:how do i get there?.....
<Pooh22> Admiral_Chicago: I'll put up a screenshot...
<fritz> surgy:where is kdemenu?
<cyber_cop> hi channell
<surgy> fritz: its the little blue k in bottom left hand corner
<cyber_cop> I Turkish kubuntu user
<cyber_cop> Adept packages install directory path ??
<fritz> i didn't find the BOOTsplash screen there surgy, just the normal splashscreen feature
<lionOfJudah> i'm looking for vmware for kubuntu that can run mac os x
<lionOfJudah> any pointers?
<lionOfJudah> ideas?
<cyber_cop> upgrade install folder ??
<Pooh22> http://margo.student.utwente.nl/simon/temp/usbkonq.png
<Admiral_Chicago> cyber_cop: can you be a bit more specific?
<Admiral_Chicago> that is quite odd, perhaps file a bug at launchpad.net
<Pooh22> Admiral_Chicago: ok, I'll check on the #kde channel as well, perhaps they have seen it before?
<fritz> i just installed dekorator...does any1 know where on earth it is?
<heiths> Alright... sorry that took so long, daughter woke up. anyway, Here is my xorg.conf for my kubuntu box, pimped for compiz and nvidia goodness... http://seeco.cc/linux/files/xorgnv.html
<cyber_cop> Admiral_Chicago: hi
<fritz> i installed it from the basic pakage selection...have no ideea where it went to, nor the command to open it up...any1?
<cyber_cop> upgrade packages saved folder ?? search
<cyber_cop> bad english speak sorry
<fritz> does any1 know how to find it?
<Admiral_Chicago> the actual file is in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<cyber_cop> Admiral_Chicago: thank you very much
<Admiral_Chicago> fritz: did you alt+f2, dekorator
<Admiral_Chicago> oh wait, no its in system settings
<Admiral_Chicago> under window decorations
<Admiral_Chicago> err appearance >> style
<cyber_cop> Admiral_Chicago: upgrade packages aotu clean or manuel clean ??
<Admiral_Chicago> err window decoration
<Admiral_Chicago> upgraded packages auto replace files if they have to. so auto clean yes.
<JiuJitsu> Hi. Can anybody help me install Limewire in Kubuntu?
<luca> hi everyone
<luca> does anyone know how to check if webcam drivers are installed and functioning?
<ubuntu__> installation fails at the hard disk partitioning
<ubuntu__> I have 256MB - 64 MB for video = 192 MB
<ubuntu__> is this normal behavior because I don't meet the RAM criteria?
<meuhlol> !webcam | luca
<ubotu> luca: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ubuntu__> anyone?
<meuhlol> ubuntu__: huh i didn't good understanding your question (im french)
<ubuntu__> I'm installing Kubuntu feisty
<meuhlol> ubuntu__: you try to partitionning your hard drive using a CD of kubuntu?
<ubuntu__> with the kubuntu CD
<meuhlol> okey
<ubuntu__> so I'm using the "live CD" / "install cd" right now
<luca> thanks, solved :)
<luca> bye
<ubuntu__> I ran the Install app in the desktop, but after it starts partitioning it gives me an error
<meuhlol> if you had windows installed at your HDD before try installing kubuntu feisty? if yes, what was system files used on? NTFS?
<ubuntu__> that it can't create partitions at hda
<ubuntu__> I did a guided partitioning using the whole disk
<ubuntu__> so no windows, I'm a no no for windows
<ubuntu__> I come from another linux distro
<ubuntu__> I wanted to try ubuntu
<ubuntu__> *kubuntu
<meuhlol> what is your disk partitionned on? NTFS, FAT32... before you try to install linux?
<ubuntu__> ext3 and swap
<JiuJitsu> Hi. Can anybody help me install Limewire in Kubuntu?
<meuhlol> oh
<ubuntu__> like 39 G for ext3 and 500 MB for swap
<meuhlol> !limewire | JiuJitsu
<ubotu> JiuJitsu: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<ubuntu__> so it is not repartitioning my disk or what?
<ubuntu__> I want it fully erased
<pag> ubuntu__, there's quite a little of RAM you have there. personally I'd suggest alternate-install
<zorglu_> q. what was the swappiness on edgy
<meuhlol> ubuntu_ try to make 1giga for swap, make this partition at first, second one make one of 10giga in ext3 for system and what rests make in ext3 for /home
<ubuntu__> meuhlol, should I think it can't make the partition right because of low RAM?
<ubuntu__> I don't see how it is possible, but I don't dismiss the idea yet
<zorglu_> meuhlol: 1gbyte of swap ? wow i hope he run very large apps
<zorglu_> like meteo matrix :)
<meuhlol> ubuntu__: i don't think that. Maybe have a bad sectors at your HDD... try to go to website of your hdd constructor and download an disk utility, mostly is an boot disket with format tools etc
<meuhlol> zorglu_: i have 1gig of swap (same as my RAM lol)
<zorglu_> meuhlol: ok how much is used right now ?
<meuhlol> not much, but helful when play games xD
<ubuntu__> uhm, I didn't like this "live cd" thing at all
<meuhlol> ubuntu__: and before running an install from an live cd, just Check CD Integrity....
<zorglu_> meuhlol: ok how much is that ? "free|grep Swap" and dump the result here
<Ash-Fox> Darmok and Jalad, tangra in?
<ubuntu__> it's better to just have a install cd, instead of a live cd, I have knoppix for that, I'm checking the alternate install and see if it helps
<meuhlol> Swap:       996020      23108     972912
<meuhlol> xD
<zorglu_> meuhlol: so really not a lot :)
<meuhlol> ubuntu__: kubuntu is always LiveCD + Install. Knoppix is faster for LiveCD mode but not good as installed. (K)ubuntu is lower as LiveCD but more good as installed.
<meuhlol> zorglu_: now i don't play xD
<JiuJitsu> ubotu,i already dowloaded the limewire and already extracted it. so wne to terminal window then typed runLime.sh. gotmessage "bash: runLime.sh: command not found". Any ideas?
<ubuntu__> jiujitsu ubotu is the bot
<meuhlol> JiuJitsu: ubotu is an bot xD
<JiuJitsu> oh hehehehe
<JiuJitsu> sorry
<meuhlol> !ubotu | JiuJitsu
<ubotu> JiuJitsu: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<JiuJitsu> Any ideas?
<meuhlol> dunno JiuJitsu, never used limware
<ubuntu__> mmm, so you can do some sort of pipe with ubotu
<ubuntu__> interesting
<meuhlol> !pipe | ubuntu__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pipe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pooh22> Admiral_Chicago: I had a broken config file in ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/profiles
<JiuJitsu> anybody used frost wire?
<pag> JiuJitsu, open konsole; type: cd /path/where/you've/extarcted/limewire  and the  ./runLime.sh
<Admiral_Chicago> ah okay were you able to fix?
<zorglu_> ok i set the swapiness to 0 just in case :)
<zorglu_> i can see my box is old when i see ubuntu default setup for twice the ram i got :)
<ubuntu__> meuhlol, does the alternate CD skips the live cd part?
<pag> !alternate | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<JiuJitsu> thanks pag
<meuhlol> i suppose yes (never used it too :))
<Pooh22> Admiral_Chicago: yes, rename the profile file fixed it
<ubuntu__> nice
<ubuntu__> I love the classical installs
<ubuntu__> Fall la creacin del sistema de ficheros ext3 en la particin #1 de Maestro IDE1 (hda).
<meuhlol> !es | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Admiral_Chicago> good
<ubuntu__> I don't think so, the spanish channels always have less people than english channels
<ubuntu__> so less help :)
<meuhlol> so speak english here :p
<ubuntu__> ok, I'm using the english install
<meuhlol> you can choose your language in the install cd
<meuhlol> titanix88: plop! ^_^
<ubuntu__> The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of IDE1 master (hda) failed.
<JiuJitsu> pag, i typed "cd /home/jiujitsu/LimeWire" then I pressed enter...then I typed "runLim.sh" the enter...
<titanix88> hello everyone.
<JiuJitsu> Ami correct?
<JiuJitsu> Am I correct?
<ubuntu__> jiujitsu, no
<pag> JiuJitsu, not "runLime.sh" but "./runLime.sh"
<meuhlol> JiuJitsu: ./runLim.sh
<JiuJitsu> ok thanks!
<meuhlol> pag :p
<ubuntu__> jiujitsu you need basic understanding on how bash works if you plan to use shell
<ubuntu__> ./app runs app
<ubuntu__> or use the directory /usr/bin/app
<meuhlol> or "bash runLim.sh"
<ubuntu__> yeah, you can always type more :P
<ubuntu__> runLime.sh
<ubuntu__> sh runLime.sh
<zorglu_> ok lets write a script which write random path with . and .. :)
<ubuntu__> or you can use nautilus/konqueror (windows-style) and click on the app
<zorglu_> but all being canonized as . :)
<JiuJitsu> pag, thanks!!!
<JiuJitsu> i think i need java first
<JiuJitsu> L(
<JiuJitsu> :)
<pag> !java | JiuJitsu
<ubotu> JiuJitsu: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<titanix88> JiuJitsu: i know a good bash tuto at www.tldp.org
<HayaBusa> Hello. How can i find other IRC chanalles. ? im looking for photography groups to chat with if there is any
<Skyrail> HayaBusa: #photogeeks is a photography based one I think
<heiths> ;'
<HayaBusa> thanks. how do you find them ? i don't see anything i can use on my tool bar to search for IRC
<Skyrail> HayaBusa: I just typed /join #photography and it forwarded me there hehe, I just try whatever's available :)
<HayaBusa> i used to be able to see a list of avalible servers with konversation but now i have no idea where that is
<Skyrail> Press F5 I think
<HayaBusa> Thanks. :)
<Skyrail> :)
<titanix88> hey guys read this link. it's about a package man which does not want u to be root it's interesting.i found it on digg: http://zero-install.sourceforge.net/
<justin6891> titanix : thanks for the info
<koolice> sup people
<koolice> fuck you all
<koolice> faggots
<koolice> suck a dick
<koolice> bitch ass fucking squares
<tecnico> hi to all
<tecnico> somebody can tell me if exist a visual mail server for ubuntu 7.04?
<tecnico> thanks
<^rooker> @tecnico: What do you mean by "visual mail server"?
<justin6891> tecnico: do you mean, it must have a GUI ?
<kraut> moin
<^rooker> @tecnico: If you need a GUI, you could try "webmin" for configuring sendmail. It looks a bit overwhelming, but I got my mailserver up-and-running within less than 1 hour.
<tecnico> ^rooker: ok thank you
<tecnico> thanks to all bye
<^rooker> has anyone managed to get pure-data extended running on a 64bit system?
<stephen> yo
<stephen> i got kubuntu working again
<stephen> the disk was dirty
<yeniklasor> Are we have backup all ubuntu's data with partition? Like Norton Ghost?
<stephen> wha?
<anryko> hmm long time ago i removed from kubuntu program, which could let me see the things on my desctop closer
<anryko> i would like to install it back
<anryko> but i dont remember the name of that thing... and it is not mensioned in my history file :)
<anryko> could somebody tell me the name of that program?
<pag> anryko, kmag ?
<anryko> pag, thenx :)
<stephen> hello
<stephen> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<stephen> im having aproblem
<stephen> when i reboot my eth0 gets disabled
<heiths> fdsa
<stephen> !rosolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rosolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stephen> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<yeniklasor> dd backup utility gives me errors. Can someone teach me how to use it?
<jpozlovsky> hi :-)
<jpozlovsky> I have problem with connecting my Palm Zire to laptop with kubuntu through USB port. I need to discover which /dev device it uses? Here is log from dmesg:
<jpozlovsky> [10092.136000]  usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
<jpozlovsky> [10092.308000]  usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<doddi> Is there anyone who can be so kind to tell me how I can see which program is using the port 80, I'm trying to start XAMPP and something is blocking the webserver. I have tried to find everywhere about how I can see which processes take which port. Any help would be really appricated, thank you.
<stdin> doddi: sudo netstat -lp
<doddi> thank you very much
<xav__> hello, can we send me a link for ubuntufr
<xav__> can you*
<grul> !fr | xav__
<ubotu> xav__: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<xav__> thx
<aleksanteri> hey
<aleksanteri> got a little hardware related problem: how can i change the sequence where HDD:s are loaded, so that sda0 becomes sda1 and sda1 becomes sda0>
<aleksanteri> ?
<kharloss> hi there. I want to use ubunut as router . i need to use 2 ISP , if one of them i falling down, i need other conection for backup. can i do it ? how ? any external link ? thanks in advance .
<stephen> yo yo yo
<stephen> sup all
<kuwanger> Anyone here know the status of the mach64 driver?  Specifically, some time ago (back in 2003 or 2004, I think), it was discovered that there was a security vulnerability in the mach64 drm/dri drivers.
<kuwanger> Far as I can tell from the dri wiki on freedesktop.org, those issues were fixed.  However, they were fixed long enough ago that the changes should be in the latest Xorg (7.2) and kernel.  So, I'm still rather stumped why there doesn't seem to be a mach64 drm source file in the kernel source or if there's some other source for the mach64.ko file.
<stdin> aleksanteri: that's done via the order they are connected on the cable. tho you may be able to get grub to do it, with something like "map (hd0) (hd1)" and "map (hd1) (hd0)"
<aleksanteri> hmm
<stdin> kharloss: maybe look at this
<stdin>  kharloss http://tinyurl.com/2r3uws
<kharloss> i can`t acces this url
<stdin> kharloss: bad link, http://users.telenet.be/mydotcom/howto/lanconnect/router/linux.htm
<kharloss> Forbidden
<kharloss> i have 2 conections . one using a router --> UTP cable   and a ISDN conection
<stdin> kharloss: you just need to look at the iptables rules
<stdin> kharloss: the application firestarter can help too, lets you set it up quite easily.
<kharloss> all i need is a failover router .
<Dragon_1212> yo i need help does anyone here have AIM so i can talk to em there?
<Dragon_1212> please
<stdin> Dragon_1212: what's wrong with here?
<Dragon_1212> well kinda get frustrating here
<Dragon_1212> no one listens to me
<Dragon_1212> idk why
<stdin> I just did :)
<Dragon_1212> lol ok
<Dragon_1212> anyway my problem is
<Miltos> hi ppl:-)
<Dragon_1212> i just got a full game and downloaded it online its called WOLFENSTEIN ENEMY TERRITORY and it is a .RUN file wht do i do to open it and get it to run?
<kuwanger> Dragon_1212: I thought that was in the database.
<Dragon_1212> what was???
<stdin> Dragon_1212: easy :) a .run file is just a shell script with a inbuilt archive. you should just be able to right click it, go in to properties and set is as executable
<Dragon_1212> oh ok lemme try
<kuwanger> Dragon_1212: Enemy Territory
<Miltos> i can not eject the cd from the menu ...i've got the message "only root can umount..." any help? or where to look for info?
<Dragon_1212> OMG TY TY TYTY TYTYTYT
<Dragon_1212> THANK YOU
<Dragon_1212> I LOVE U
<stdin> Dragon_1212: best was to run them, I find, is to open konsole, cd to the directory it's in (eg: cd Desktop), then run it like "./finename.run"
<kuwanger> Hmm..guess not.
<stdin> Miltos: seems it was mounted as root?? anyway, open konsole and type in "sudo eject"
<Miltos> stdin: sudo eject worked! but it doesn't work within the right click menu...what's should i do?
<GameOver> hi, im trying to install kubuntu 7.04 on to my old laptop, a hp ominbook 4150 b. it seems to be taking forever to get past step4-prepare disk space, is it meant to take a while, as theres no activity
<stdin> Miltos: how did you mount the cd ?
<Miltos> stdin: the cd was mounted automatically by kubuntu...
<stdin> hmm
<stdin> should work then
<GameOver> anyone?
<stdin> Took about 40mins to install feisty from the desktop cd for me
<stdin> GameOver: the GUI installer can be a bit buggy on some hardware. If it fails you can always try the alternate cd, it's always worked for me
<BluesKaj> yup, that's about right
<GameOver> i just seem to be hanged on the partition screen
<Yz85Racer> Hey
<GameOver> the cursor moves and everything but nothings getting done
<BluesKaj> prepartitioning is usually the best way
<Yz85Racer> Can someone help me?
<GameOver> alternate cd?
<BluesKaj> ask! | Yz85Racer
<Yz85Racer> I'm new to linux, and how do you install shell scripts?
<Yz85Racer> I wanna install gAIM, and it says its for unix... When it doesn't say linux download, so I decided to get aMSN. And all it is a script that I need to install some how o.0
<GameOver> im a newbie so you'll have 2 bear with me
<stdin> GameOver: the alterate cd is a text install mode, it has more advanced features but it installs the same thing: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/feisty/
<stdin> GameOver: just choose the Alternate one
<stdin> Yz85Racer: install gaim from Adept
<Dragnslcr> Yz85Racer- you can install Gaim from the repository
<Yz85Racer> I've only been on linux for an hour
<Yz85Racer> So bare with me
<Yz85Racer> :(
<stdin> Yz85Racer: it's ok, you're learning :)
<Yz85Racer> :P
<stdin> ubotu: ping
<ubotu> pong
<Yz85Racer> stdin: How do I install with Adept?
<GameOver> lol atleast u got yours installed, ive had rotten luck with getting a linux installation working, i tried mandriva, tinyme, minime, pclinuxos...the only one i had luck with is damnsmall but i wanted a bit more so thought id try this
<tdserver> kubuntu FTW =)
<stdin> Yz85Racer: open the Adept Package Manager, from KMenu -> System -> Adept Manager
<Dragnslcr> Bah, stdin's too fast for me
<Yz85Racer> Done
<stdin> Yz85Racer: in there search for "gaim"
<Yz85Racer> Oh
<Yz85Racer> I see
<Yz85Racer> That's hell
<Yz85Racer> (good)
<Yz85Racer> Another reason why kubuntu owns :P
<stdin> we like package managers :)
<Dragnslcr> Adept > *
<stdin> easier than google :)
<tdserver> :P true that
<tdserver> karoo sux though!!
<kuwanger> Is there any generic music player for kubuntu that will read from 7zip, zip, and rar archives?
<stdin> kuwanger: media players generally don't read compressed archives
<GameOver> dont u have to uncompress to play music files?
<Yz85Racer> Ohk, is there a way to get files off my windows drive? I have Kubuntu partitioned, but I don't have a flash drive cd etc, so can I access it from Linux? I need to get some stuff of it..?
<stdin> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Yz85Racer> ?
<stdin> Yz85Racer: follow that link
<Yz85Racer> ohk thanks guuys
<BluesKaj> Yz85Racer, there's a gaim option in kopete
<Yz85Racer> guys*
<hilaryx> Can someone help me out please :(
<stdin> Yz85Racer: btw, ubotu is a bot, anything we say that start with a "!" meas we want the bot to say something
<stdin> !ask | hilaryx
<ubotu> hilaryx: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kuwanger> stdin: Well, I'm not talking about media players exactly.  I know mikmod and xmplay (windows-only) each support reading from archives; the latter has an archiver reader plugin interface.
<Yz85Racer> I see
<Yz85Racer> thanks
<tdserver> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<kuwanger> stdin: I recall reading about one xmms fork working to add more plugin interfaces.
<BluesKaj> kuwanger, you have to decompress the z7 files first, then they're playable
<tdserver> !tap
<tdserver> !bridge
<tdserver> :(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bridge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> kuwanger: I don't know of one, but search on sourceforge, maybe one there
<hilaryx> ok ubotu :P Im trying to upgrade some packages in adept manager but when i try to, it fails saying that the commit would cause a break (something like that) and when i check the dpkg run it says dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `root' in statoverride file
<hilaryx> anyone know how to fix it?
<kuwanger> BluesKaj: Um, I know I *can* decompress the archive first.  Like I said, I'm looking for a music player where I don't need to do that.
<tdserver> apt-get install -f
<stdin> hilaryx: open a konsole, we need to see what the real error is. type in "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and post errors to pastebin
<stdin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<hilaryx> ok :)
<BluesKaj> kuwanger, heh good luck ...don't think there's any such animal
<Yz85Racer> Sorry guys, but, that site you gave me.. All I need to do is just get like 3 files from it...
<stdin> Yz85Racer: it should tell you how to mount your windoes partition, so you can get files off it
<kuwanger> BluesKaj: There exists one, xmplay.  But as I was saying, it's for Windows.
<stdin> Yz85Racer: do you want to have it always mount at startup, or just for now?
<BluesKaj> Yz85Racer, if yer looking for gaim, check the k-menu/internet /kopete ..it does gaim
<stdin> BluesKaj: no, we're on to mounting a windows partition now
<hilaryx> http://pastebin.ca/623171
<BluesKaj> ok, sorry, just trying to save him some space
<BluesKaj> stdin, :)
<Yz85Racer> stdin: Sorry about the dumb questions, but where would I type:
<Yz85Racer> cd
<Yz85Racer> wget http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/scripts/diskmounter
<stdin> Yz85Racer: in the console, you open it by going to Kmenu -> System -> Konsole
<stdin> it's like the DOS shell in win
<stdin> except much more powerful
<Yz85Racer> i see
<hilaryx> anyone know how to fix my error in the pastebin url posted before then? (http://pastebin.ca/623171) :)
<stdin> hilaryx: pastebin.ca takes forever to load here, use http:/pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic).ubuntu-nl.org/
<stdin> hilaryx: use that one
<hilaryx> ok sorry :( ill do that
<hilaryx> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30211/ try that :)
<Yz85Racer> Argh
<Yz85Racer> wtf
<Yz85Racer> Ignoring /dev/hda1 - already in /etc/fstab
<Yz85Racer> No usable windows/mac partitions found
<stdin> Yz85Racer: ahh, check in /media/hda1
<Yz85Racer> Is there like explorer on windows?
<stdin> hilaryx: konqueror is that
<FirefighterBlu3> what init.d process(es) and kde processes need to be restarted when knetworkmanager takes it's usual s**t?  knm. has alzheimers and forgets to a) renew IP when a link comes up and b) totally forgets there are network interfaces installed
<Yz85Racer> ohhh
<Yz85Racer> ty
<Yz85Racer> ty
<stdin> hilaryx: what does "cat /var/lib/dpkg/statoverride" show?
<hilaryx> ill check :) hold on
<hilaryx> hplip root 755 /var/run/hplip
<hilaryx> just shows that
<stdin> hilaryx: and "grep root /etc/group" shows "root:x:0:" ?
<Yz85Racer> ohk, one more quick question
<Yz85Racer> is amarok
<Yz85Racer> capable to play .mp3 files
<Yz85Racer> from my windows drive?
<hilaryx> it just comes up with a lil triangle on a new line, line one of these >
<hilaryx> unless im not entering the command right?
<stdin> Yz85Racer: yes, when you try to play one it should tell you it can't play it, then insall the right codec. then you just close and reopen alarok and it'll work
<stdin> hilaryx: don't quote it, press Ctrl+C to get back
<stdin> hilaryx: just type in: grep root /etc/group
<hilaryx> does nothing, just brings me back to the <name>@<name>-desktop thing :)
<stdin> ahh, ok
<stdin> that's strange
<hilaryx> why? :(
<stdin> hilaryx: can you post what this command shows: ls -ld /bin
<hilaryx> can do :)
<hilaryx> drwxr-xr-x 2 root 0 4096 2007-04-21 12:27 /bin
<hilaryx> but the /bin is in blue text :S is that normal?
<stdin> yeah
<hilaryx> phew :)
<hilaryx> (new to linux)
<stdin> the thing I'm looking at is the "root 0" part
<stdin> it should reed "root root"
<hilaryx> so how do i sort that out?
<stephen> woot i just reinstalled kubuntu no problems now
<stephen> now i just need to get the apps i had before :O
<stdin> hilaryx: try the command "sudo addgroup --system --gid 0 root"
<stephen> stdin i found out the problem
<stephen> i had a dirty disk, so i cleaned it and it installed fine
<hilaryx> ok it says Adding group root (GID 0) ... Done
<stdin> stephen: you could have made a list of all install packages before with "dpkg --get-selections > filename", then put that on a floppy or something
<stephen> :(
<stdin> hilaryx: good :) now try to update again
<hilaryx> ok :D
<hilaryx> i think youve got it stdin
<stdin> good :) I just don't know why the root group was removed :p
<stephen> stdin: why does it say there is no mixer?
<stephen> for the audio
<stdin> stephen: what sound card?
<stephen> ATi
<stephen> lol
<stdin> eww
<stephen> its the crappified
<stephen> soundcard
<stephen> the video doesnt work proper either
<stephen> i cant play open arena :(
<stephen> i told you the other day lol
<Yz85Racer> grr
<Yz85Racer> i go to open a .mp3 in amarok
<Yz85Racer> and it freezes
<stdin> stephen: try "sudo modprobe snd-atiixp"
<stdin> Yz85Racer: if you want you can close amarok and I'll tell you the quick way to install the codec
<stephen> i did that stdin
<hilaryx> yeah youve got it :) thank you stdin (hugs) :D have a nice day :)
<Yz85Racer> oh thanks stdin
<stdin> hilaryx: no problem :)
<stephen> stdin: what is it sposed to say?
<stdin> Yz85Racer: just open konsole (in KMenu -> System -> Konsole" and type in this: sudo apt-get install libexine-extracodecs
<stdin> stephen: nothing, if it worked
<stephen> it didnt say anything :)
* genii sips a coffee and tries to wake up
<stephen> so now what?
<stephen> lol
<stdin> Yz85Racer: then you type in your password and hit enter
<stdin> stephen: that, I think, is the driver for the card you have
<stdin> and you just loaded it
<Yz85Racer> E: Couldn't find package libexine-extracodecs
<stephen> is that for the sound or video?
<stdin> sound
<stephen> still no mixer :(
<Yz85Racer> stdin: E: Couldn't find package libexine-extracodecs
<stdin> Yz85Racer: opps, no e in xine, sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Yz85Racer> k
<Yz85Racer> ty
<stdin> stephen: try looking on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound
<Yz85Racer> omg, thanks, so, much stdin.
<stdin> stephen: and lots of sound people in #alsa :)
<stdin> Yz85Racer: no problem :)
<stephen> ty stdin
<stephen> xx
<stephen> #alsa
<stephen> oops
* stdin feels the love... and gets some coffee 
<mimik> is there an easier way to add servers to koversation, other than typing em in?
<stdin> mimik: I think I heard something could do it, tho I can't remember. I'd ask in #konversation
<mimik> thanks
<BluesKaj> mimik , there's a script i found in google that downloads and install servers, but i couldn't make it work
<RayGhannam> hello, was trying to install apache
* BluesKaj goes back to a corner
<RayGhannam> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30213/
<RayGhannam> whats wrong?
<RayGhannam> can anyone help?
<mash_> anyone know how to have the "kde" login screen and not the gnome one ? kdm I think.. google turns up a lot of results but cant see how to set it.
<toti_> Getting Error while trying to copy by scp:
<toti_> toti@toti-laptop:~$ scp toti@192.168.1.29:/media/daten/Musik/"Sum 41"/"Underclass Hero" toti@192.168.1.3:/media/daten/Musik
<toti_> toti@192.168.1.29's password:
<toti_> Permission denied, please try again.
<toti_> Any Ideas?
<FirefighterBlu3> you should run kdm instead of gdm
<FirefighterBlu3> toti, wrong password?
<toti_> It can't be wrong
<RayGhannam> hello I was trying to install apache, but I got errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30213/
<FirefighterBlu3> that error isn't descriptive rayghannam
<RayGhannam> well, thats what I got
<mash_> anyone ?
<RayGhannam> FirefighterBlu3: is there anything to do so I can show you more?
<genii> mash_ Yes, it's kdm
<FirefighterBlu3> rayghannam, have you tried using a more modern version of apache?  such as apache 2.2.3?
<RayGhannam> FirefighterBlu3: nopes I just did the "sudo apt-get install apache"
<FirefighterBlu3> try apache2
<RayGhannam> hmm
<RayGhannam> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<RayGhannam> that will install all of the apache mysql and php ?
<RayGhannam> :D
<genii> RayGhannam: The LAMP install has no gui, just so you know
<RayGhannam> what is the qui ?
<RayGhannam> !gui
<ubotu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<RayGhannam> I dont need a graphical interface
<RayGhannam> I can pico the conf file
<genii> RayGhannam: Good. Better not to have X on a machine that will be a server anyhow
<RayGhannam> hmm
<RayGhannam> if I got X so this LAMP cann't be installed?
<Novell> X can be installed, but running it on a server is a waste of resources
<genii> RayGhannam: Well, usually you would install frim new the LAMP server off the alternate CD
<genii> which would by default have no X
<RayGhannam> hmm
<genii> then you administer by ssh into it or so on
<genii> work calls, AFK 3-5 mins
<RayGhannam> genii: look I wanna install it on my PC coz I'm having some php courses I wanna test them on my PC, I dont have other PC right now
<RayGhannam> is that possible?
<pag> RayGhannam, yup.
<RayGhannam> okey thanks
<pag> RayGhannam, I think genii meant, that if you want to run public webserver, then you should consider running it without X
<RayGhannam> pag: okey
<RayGhannam> one more thing
<BluesKaj> RayGhannam, try this site : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<RayGhannam>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30215/
<RayGhannam> which one to choose ?
<BluesKaj> it really does work
<RayGhannam> BluesKaj: I'm on that site, but I dont know which apache2 package I should use
<BluesKaj> just do the sudo taskel
<RayGhannam> I did
<RayGhannam> and I choosed the LAMP server
<BluesKaj> it will choose the right setup for your pc
<stephen> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<RayGhannam> but if I dont know what all this apache2-mpm-worker and the others
<stephen> BluesKaj:  how do i setup a dual boot?
<Huas> can  someone help me? when i press the button to shut off the linux os everything unloads and then the screen just goes blank and i have to hold in the powerbutton for like 10seconds to really shut it off. how do i fix so it shuts off automatically?
<BluesKaj> RayGhannam, type http://localhost in your browser
<genii> RayGhannam: Back :) Normally, you would have a server with no X, then use another box to administer it from. If you are just setting up a learning machine, then you can of course install the separate items like Mysql apache and PHP of course. Or you can do the LAMP install, then put X by sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> stephen, do you have windows installed ?
<genii> RayGhannam: Since it seems to be giving grief installing the separate packages, you may be better off to do the LAMP/ kubuntu-desktop way
<Huas> hello? anyone?
<BluesKaj> !ask | Huas
<ubotu> Huas: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<RayGhannam> okey
<Huas> !answer | BlueKaj
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about answer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Huas> ubotu: Answer the question or say nothing at all. :)
<stephen> wtf huas
<pag> Huas, ubotu's just a bot, don't blame him :)
<Huas> pag so you know how to fix the ACPI issues i have?
<pag> Huas, not really... you could try setting "noacpi" as boot option, but I'm not sure if that helps (or to be completly honest, I'm not even sure if thats the right option)
<Huas> k
<genii> Huas This may be a BIOS setting something like Power Button = Off/Hibernate      or so
<BluesKaj> what ACPI issues Huas , you haven't told ua what they are ?
<genii> Huas On some older machines you need to put as kernel option acpi=force to make it turn off properly
<stephen> anyone: how do i have a dual boot if i have installed linux first?
<pag> stephen, install windows and recover you grub
<stephen> how would i recover grub?
<Huas> <genii> it is most def not a BIOS issue because it worked perfectly fine with windows xp
<Huas> <genii> ok were do i put in that setting?
<stephen> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<genii> Huas You would edit with sudo privelege the file /boot/grub/menu.lst  and find the line which loads your default kernel. It usually has at the end something like quiet spash   as options. then just add the acpi=force  part and save
<genii> Huas To edit the file, run   kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<BluesKaj> stephen, you can also DL and burn SuperGrub Disk ...it's a bootable cd that can fix the booloaders in both windows and linux
<BluesKaj> bootloaders
<Huas> <genii> where in menu.lst?
<Huas> btw its 'sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<BluesKaj> stephen, are you gonna install windows to play games like open arena ?
<BluesKaj> Huas, this kubuntu not ubuntu here : hence we use kate
<Huas> BleuKaj yeh yeh its okej...
<pag> Huas, also: don't launch GUI apps (such as gedid) with sudo
<genii> Huas There is usually a few entries of different kernels. the first entry is the default one (usually). At the end of the line it will have as i said, the options  quiet splash
<BluesKaj> hehe :)
<pag> !gksudo | Huas
<ubotu> Huas: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<genii> Pag Since it's Kubuntu channel, not gksudo but kdesu
<stephen> BluesKaj: no i need it for sound support
<pag> genii, yup. Just somehow assosiated gedit with gksudp. sorry :)
<genii> Huas If you are still unsure where to edit, then copy and paste the file to the pastebin website, I will look and make changes then you can copy and paste the new one back in.
<Huas> genii i find many 'quiet splash' in menu.lst... what one should i take?
<genii> Huas The first one nearer to the top of the file is the one that loads normally
<BluesKaj> stephen, sound support?
<orgasmatron> anybody with win4lin installed and running on ubuntu 7.04???
<pag> Huas, something like " # defoptions=quiet splash "
<genii> Yes, those are globals
<BluesKaj> stephen, sound support in kubuntu is every bit as good as or better than windows
<stephen> but its too hard to setup
<Huas> <pag> ok i found it... should i do like this now --->   # defoptions=acpi=force       ?
<BluesKaj> what' yer prob?
<stephen> my ATI sound card is not working in linux
<BluesKaj> ac '97
<BluesKaj> ?
<orgasmatron> btw i have a laptop hp pavilion zv5365ea with ATI ixp and all work from default, even 3D...
<pag> Huas, you probablu shouldn't remove quiet splash
<genii> Huas remove the # at the beginning, then go to the end and ADD the acpi=force  part
<BluesKaj> prolly a realtek, stephen
<pag> genii, what?!
<stephen> its an ATI i think
<pag> genii, those lines shouldn't be uncommented
<stephen> my ethernet is a realtek
<genii> pag Yes, otherwise it is commented out and has no effect.
<Huas> defoptions=acpi=force ?
<Huas> like this
<BluesKaj> stephen, what sound drivers were you using in windows ?
<stephen> that AC97 thing
<pag> genii, just above those lines: " ## DO NOT UNCOMMENT THEM, Just edit them to your needs "
<genii> Huas more like defoptions=quiet splash acpi=force
<Huas> ok thanks mate
<genii> pag Ah, forgot, sorry :) Huas- Pag is right do not remove the # at beginning
<Huas> ok
<genii> But otherwise just as above
<Huas> ok here we go im going to try now. niggaz
<BluesKaj> ok stephen,' lspci ' in the konsole and post the output in pastebin
<Huas> :D
<pag> Huas, you'll have to update grub first
<Huas> pag 'sudo update grub' ?
<pag> Huas, sudo update-grub
<Huas> thnkx mate
<genii> Huas you had the right idea :)
<Huas> ok niggaz here we go
<Huas> power off
<Huas> -
<genii> Huas it should take effect next time you boot
<stephen> BluesKaj: Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 80)
<BluesKaj> stephen,  that's exactly the same audio card i have ...mine is working well
<stephen> :(
<stephen> could it be a wrong bios?
<BluesKaj> ok stephen, read this first http://alsa.opensrc.org/Main_Page
<Huas> it did not work yall
<Huas> :(
<pag> Huas, it should work only from now on  (if it works)
<stephen> BluesKaj:    did yours work straight away?
<pag> Huas, since only now you are booted to the kernel with those options given earlier
<BluesKaj> no, i had to set it up
<Huas> <pag> oh rly? ok lets try again then
<Huas> :)
<BluesKaj> ok, stephen lets go thru some steps , it mav be very simple to get your sound up and running
<BluesKaj> stephen, k-menu/system settings/sound system/hardware/select audio device/advanced linux sound architecture
<user_> Hi all. Google did not help me this time. :( I am customizing a Kubuntu 7.04 (KDE 3.5.6) Live CD. And I would like to plave a few documents, and links on the user's desktop. Could anybody point me in the direction how to do this?
* genii sips a coffee and awaits the return of Huas
<Huas> lol u god damn niggaz. IT WORKED!!! :D
<genii> Huas Good :)
<Huas> thanks for the help genii
<Huas> really apreciate it...
<stephen> BluesKaj: its restarting sound system but keeps going back to 0%
<genii> Huas Well, pass it on. and maybe thank pag too :)
<Huas> oh sure lets not forget that nigga... thankx pag
<BluesKaj> stephen, what is ?
<Huas> im on linux to set up a porno server
<Huas> :P
<genii> tmi
<pag> Huas, you're welcome.
<Huas> ok back to samba
* Huas away
<stephen> when i clicked apply BluesKaj
<stephen> is says restarting sound system in the place you told me to go
<BluesKaj> stephen, ok close it then and go back check what the default setting is
<stephen> brb gotta logg off and on
<MaTiAz> Hmm, does Kubuntu support the wired Xbox 360 gamepad by default?
<stephen> back
<BluesKaj> stephen, you din't have to relogin
<BluesKaj> MaTiAz,http://techgage.com/article/game_emulation_in_linux/2
<stephen> BluesKaj: te computer was going crazy
<stephen> there was error messages every 3-4 seconds
<BluesKaj> what error message ?
<eric__> Where could I get supoort for kbfx? I'm trying to set it up with kooldock
<eric__> *support
<wolferine> ask away
<eric__> I'm trying to figure out how to launch it from the kooldock, but it gives me an error
<eric__> saying it couldn't find the executable
<wolferine> how about you post the error
<praecox> hey, in which kubuntu package can I find auth basic for Apache?
<wolferine> rather than just talk about what it says/doesnt say
<eric__> KDEInit could not launch 'KBFX'.:
<eric__> Could not find 'KBFXInterface' executable.
<wolferine> in a shell?
<genii> praecox: If you do: apt-cache search apache|grep auth you may find some candidates
<stephen> BluesKaj: about how a sound program had crashe (i tried to change the sound driver to something other than alsa)
<praecox> genii, I already did this.
<praecox> genii, but found mod-auth isn't what I'm looking for.
<genii> praecox: If just http auth I think you make an entry to (what used to be) httpd.conf or apache2.conf file with an auth entry for whatever alias/directory then create a htpasswd for whatever user
<genii> It's been a while since i used that way
<BluesKaj> stephen, alsa is the way to go
<vickytyla> my kubuntu computer can not get to the Internet and I can not figure out why, the link light on the network card is lit but I can not ping the gateway
<wladimir> is there any placeholde rin kde available, which represent the standard application for a fileextension?
<stephen> vicky i think i know
<stephen> i had this happen to me earlier
<BluesKaj> stephen , in konsole ' alsamixer '
<l_r> hello
<vickytyla> how did you fix it?
<stephen> vicky: ifconfig eth0 up
<l_r> is there any documentation about building debs from some source code? thanks
<stephen> and another command
<vickytyla> brb
<pag> l_r, for personal use or for public sharing  (since the latter should be done more careful)
<l_r> pag, public sharing
<genii> l_r: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003
<l_r> thanks
<stephen> Vicky: after that sudo dhclient eth0
<BluesKaj> stephen, use the letter M to unmute any inputs and outputs so they have 00 instead of MM in the box by the slider controls ...iec 958 , Master, Line PCM should all be at at 67 -75 or so
<pag> l_r, you might also wish to ask around in #ubuntu-motu  (hope I got the channel right)
<sfire> I just ordered a new machine and it comes with a 256MB ATI Radeon X1300 Pro... That will work with kubuntu right?
<stephen> BluesKaj: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<genii> sfire You may need to do some tweaking to the xorg.conf files, ATI cards are a bit fussy with linux in general. But should be OK
<sfire> yay
<sfire> thanks genii :)
<BluesKaj> check adept or synaptic for alsa , stephen
<genii> sfire np
<sfire> got a awesome deal on dells outlet site on a PC but you don't get to pick stuff buying that way
<genii> sfire I thought they were shipping the ubuntu based ones already
<sfire> yea... those PCs blow
<sfire> I wanted some power
<genii> heh
<genii> sfire The main gotchya with Dell is the wifi cards, usually a Broadcom. they can be made to work tho
<sfire> it didn't come with one... I have one though that is a atheros chipset :)
<sfire> doesn't need any drivers in linux :)
<BluesKaj> sfire , i hate to rain on yer parade but ATI isn't the best graphics choice for linux :(
<genii> sfire Perfect
<vickytyla> unfortunately all I still get is destination unreachable
<sfire> yea... I know ATI blows... I just wondered if I could make it limp along for a while
<genii> BluesKaj: I agree if you have a choice, NVidia would be preferable.
<ksivaji> i have 256Mb ram still free -m show only 186Mb why ?
<BluesKaj> sfire , the good news is yes you can :)
<ksivaji> BluesKaj hi
<sfire> ksivaji: shared video ram?
<ksivaji> sfire what do you mean?
<kerric> hi all, i have a problem with configurating compiz, compiz is running in a rather proper way, but those icons with closing windows had disapeared
<BluesKaj> hi ksivaji
<sfire> ksivaji: I'm betting your machine has intergrated video that uses the system ram
<wladimir> are there any equvalent programs for gnome-open?
<kerric> can any one help ?
<sfire> ksivaji: the 64megs can be accounted for there
<ksivaji> sfire is it good or bad ?
<sfire> well... depends on how you look at it... good for PC cost... Bad for performance
<sfire> since your video has to fight with system for ram
<genii> ksivaji: Since you still have 186 free I would not worry much about it.
<sfire> ksivaji: if you want that 64 megs of ram back you would have to get a "real" video card
<sfire> something with built in ram
<ksivaji> ho
<sfire> or you could just upgrade the system ram a lil
<vickytyla> gosh stephan that worked you are awesome thanks!
<stephen> lol
<stephen> i think you need to reinstall
<stephen> because when i had this problem it came back after i rebooted
<kerric> could someone help me with compiz, pls ?
<genii> ksivaji: If you had less than 32Mb free it might be cause for concern
<ksivaji> genii i have only 2mb free
<Ind[y] > Where is the dhclient init script located?
<Ind[y] > I want it, because I want to add a flag to dhclient.
<genii> ksivaji: Well, I would suggest then to enter your BIOS and set the memory allocated to shared (video card) to something like 8 or 16 Mb then instead of 64
<ksivaji> total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<ksivaji> Mem:           186        183          2          0          1         53
<genii> 186 free not 2
<sfire> ksivaji: ram is cheap... buy another 256 meg stick
<BluesKaj> stephen, did you install alsa-base ?
<ksivaji> genii will affect my system display ?
<stephen> i dunno
<stephen> i brb
<sfire> ksivaji: no.. it won't affect the display.. but it'll give you the ram you need
<sfire> 186 is a lil low IMHO... even for linux
<genii> ksivaji: Not much. If you go below 4 Mb for video you will not get all the possible colour and resolution combos.
<genii> ksivaji: If you use 1024x768 mostly 8Mb is plenty
<ksivaji> i cant change my resolution also i dont know why ?
<sfire> well thats a different issue
<sfire> the ram use is controlled by BIOS
<ksivaji> module for monitor and display cant be loaded ?
<sfire> you can go into BIOS and tell the video to only use 32 megs of ram for instance
<ksivaji> sfire yes
<genii> ksivaji: No, they get loaded. but X will only use whatever colour/resolution combinations that it finds in the configuration file xorg.conf
<stephen> hmmm
<genii> ksivaji: But as sfire said, this is an entirely other issue
<ksivaji> ok now i want to change resolution to 1024x768 how ?
<sfire> I always modify the xorg.conf file... but thats different for each system
<genii> sfire Yes, me too
<sfire> the other way is to go into the GUI system and tell it the type of monitor you have
<sfire> then selecting a different resolution
<sfire> picking the monitor is important because if you don't it won't show all video modes
<ksivaji> you mean kmenu->system setting-> moniter and screen
<sfire> yep
<genii> ksivaji: I would suggest at first try to change the monitor type to something like a standard SVGA at 60Hz then try to change the resolution that way.
<Huas> ok i got some trouble with java. firefox tells me i have not enabled java even though i have done it in the settings. (checked thouse two java boxes!) what have i missed?
<ksivaji> Huas java.com
<Huas> <ksivaji> ?
<genii> Huas try installing package sun-java6-jre
<ksivaji> genii i cant module for monitor and display cant be loaded  this what i could see there
<ksivaji> Huas www.java.com
<Huas> <genii> k...
<ksivaji> Huas download jre and install
<genii> Huas You can d/l and install the newest one too. Either is good. But since a package exists for 6 I would try that first
<sfire> ksivaji: then you have to do it by modifying the xorg.conf file
<ksivaji> sfire how
<sfire> upload it to pastebin.ca so we can see it
<genii> sfire ksivaji I need to do some work. Away From Keyboard about 5-7 minutes but reading msgs on return
<Huas> <genii> the thing is that i have already installed java
<ksivaji> Huas that what i told you go to java.com ,download jre and install
<BluesKaj> Huas, a hint make sure you sa yes to the java licence agreement or the install will stall and just sit there ,if you use adept or synaptic, click the details
<sfire> good tip
<sfire> that stumped me for a while
<sfire> lol
<Huas> BluesKaj ok
<ksivaji> xorg.conf file where this file is located
<sfire> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> yeah , dunno why adept and synaptic don't have a lil script that opens the shell to show that the licence must be accepted
<Huas> <BluesKaj> so now i started synaptic.. what i do now?
<BluesKaj> search , then type java
<BluesKaj> then choose apply
<Huas> a whole list of stuff comes up when i search for java
<BluesKaj> right sorry
<BluesKaj> forgot
<ksivaji> ya i got one second i will paste now
<ksivaji> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<BluesKaj> Huas, choose jav-common
<BluesKaj> java-common
<Huas> that one is green and seems to be installed
<Huas> "base of all java packages"
<sfire> isn't there some kind of java firefox plugin?
<miles> hey yall, wazzup
<BluesKaj> ok jre
<miles> sfire: you download the java jre and it plugs in
<sfire> oh ok
<sfire> too long ago to remember :p
<ksivaji> http://pastebin.com/d31633cbf
<Huas> jre1.4 is installed
<miles> #ubuntu-server
<Huas> jre 1.4 is installed
<Huas> even the mozilla firefox plugin is green
<ksivaji> Huas http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<sfire> ksivaji: can you guess the resolution now?
<Huas> <ksivaji> if i needed a link i would not ask would i?
<ksivaji> sfire no
<BluesKaj> what's the FF-mozilla javaplugin called again ?
<sfire> ksivaji: is it 1280x1024?
<BluesKaj> <---uses konq
<Scorpaen> where does Kubuntu store install pkgs?
<miles> "/var/lib/<<package name>>"   i think
<ksivaji> sfire i think 1026x786 is better how to change to it
<miles> not sure scorpaen, but i think thats where they go
<Scorpaen> i can't download flash, so i got someone to dcc it to me
<sfire> ksivaji: just remove "1280x1024" out of each depth mode
<ksivaji> Huas i thought of helping you sorry you carry on
<Scorpaen> i copied it to /var/lib but it still tries to dl it
<skullAttack> yea im tryin 2 install jre right now
<sfire> ksivaji: I'll change it and upload it so you can see
<fdoving> Scorpaen: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<ksivaji> sfire ok
<Huas> <ksivaji> your kind of help is not needed.
<skullAttack> did it accordin to the java site instructions. FF doesnt ask for the plugin anymore, but the java setup has failed apparently
<Huas> i need to reinstall java i suspect
<Huas> need to get hushmail to work
<ksivaji> lol
<sfire> ksivaji: http://pastebin.com/d19b52ee1
<skullAttack> isnt there a way of installing firefox/konqueror java support via apt-get?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> BluesKaj: The only java plugins I see are "sun-java6-plugin" and "sun-java5-plugin".
<sfire> ksivaji: make those changes then just restart X and it should work fine
<Huas> https://mailserver10.hushmail.com/hushmail/blankContentFrame.php?PHPSESSID=hm6cc760c46020bdc0a18974fa479afcd3 wants to load an applet.
<Huas> GNU Classpath's security implementation is not complete.
<Huas> HOSTILE APPLETS WILL STEAL AND/OR DESTROY YOUR DATA!
<Huas> this is what firefox says to me when i try to log into hushmail that uses java
<skullAttack> lol
<skullAttack> sounds very dramatic
<ksivaji> sfire ok
* WhtWolfTeraDyne goes off to find the guy who thought up that error message so he can smack him upside the head
* sfire hates java
<Scorpaen> ok it's still trying to download flash
<Scorpaen> grrr
<dkruz> want a FREE iPhone? Go here to Score Yourself a FREE iPhone http://www.YourFreeiPhone.com/index.php?ref=3922029  Super easy.
<Huas> omg i want an iphone so bad i could kill
<sfire> dkruz: lame
<Huas> :(
<sfire> don't anyone click that
<Huas> still i wont look at that url
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> BluesKaj: Ah, found the Firefox java plugin. "j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin" is the package.
<dkruz> want a FREE iPhone? Go here to Score Yourself a FREE iPhone http://www.YourFreeiPhone.com/index.php?ref=3922029  Super easy.
<BluesKaj> cool WhtWolfTeraDyne , now we need Huas attention :)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Someone kick dkruz, please.
<Huas> <WhtWolfTeraDyne> u fixed it mate?
<Huas> :D
<BluesKaj> Huas, j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<Huas> j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<Huas> its installed
<Huas> 'java plugin for firefox'
<BluesKaj> it's in synaptic , Huas
<Huas> yeah i search for 'java firefox'
<Huas> and i find it there... and its marked green ie installed
<Huas> ERROR! Java, which is required, is not currently enabled in your browser. Click here for more information. >>
<BluesKaj> no Huas, copy and paste 'j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin' into the search
<Huas> i dont get it... i have checked all boxes in firefox to enable java
<Huas> <BluesKaj> okej i did that now and i found it
<BluesKaj> in synaptic , Huas
<Huas> <BluesKaj> yes in synaptic
<Huas> i did that and i see it
<Huas> Java plugin for firefox
<Huas> A metapackage containing dependencies for runing Java in mozilla browsers.
<skullAttack> yea just install it
<pag> Huas, try: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre  in konsole
<skullAttack> it works
<BluesKaj> right click and choose to install , then apply
<BluesKaj> pag , he already has that
<skullAttack> Huas: sudo apt-get install j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<skullAttack> after its download ittl take u thru some lisence agreements
<skullAttack> should work then
<BluesKaj> TOO MANY COOKS!
<skullAttack> lol sorry
* skullAttack takes spoon out of broth
<BluesKaj> we're almost ther, don't sidetrack us pls :)
<pag> BluesKaj, pretty strange then... iirc that's the only package needet to get java to work on FF
<Huas> does not work
<ksivaji> i will reboot and come
* WhtWolfTeraDyne looks around, not realizing he's in a kitchen
<skullAttack> k
<BluesKaj> Huas, relogin
<Huas> <BluesKaj> you mean reboot?
<pag> BluesKaj, restarting browser should be enough
<BluesKaj> sometimes a relogin is better
<BluesKaj> ctrl+alt+backspace, Huas
<Huas> god damn when i installed java i was distracted by the phone and something went wrong.. and now it says everything is installed yet it does not work
<neverblue> that guy has to stay off the phone
<stephen> Huas you can only use java on the konquerer browser
<stephen> it didnt work for firefox for me either
<BluesKaj> stephen, not true
<stephen> well thats what happened to me
<neverblue> wb Haus
<BluesKaj> it works in FF , it just takes some fiddling around
<neverblue> Haus, what exactly about java didnt work for you?
* neverblue fiddles with BlueKaj
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> O_O;
<Haus> <neverblue> it seems everything with java is installed... but when i try to loginto hushmail it says java is not enabled in my browser
<SlimeyPete> apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Haus> iv done apt-get
<Haus> and the firefox plugin is installed to
<neverblue> Haus, browser?
* BluesKaj puts a country beat to neverblue's fiddling 
* genii sips a large black coffee and listens to the music
<Haus> <neverblue> firefox
<BluesKaj> right on genii :)
<neverblue> Haus, did you use a guide about setting it up?
<stephen> :O genjii is a racist
<stephen> lol
<stephen> jk
* WhtWolfTeraDyne puts on headphones and listens to Hammerfall
<Haus> <neverblue> dont know man... all i know is that java seems to be installed yet hushmail that needs java does not work for me
<Haus> and i got the newest firefox aswell
<genii> stephen: I like coffee of all kinds not just black :)
<stephen> i was joking
<stephen> lol
* BluesKaj decides to cut the lawn ...do some thing productive 
<neverblue> Haus, well there are lots of Java 'things', programming language, JVM, for running applets, etc...
<genii> gonna catch up on scroll and see where we are etc
<neverblue> so saying its installed, being more specific would help
<Haus> <neverblue> well what should i do to get it to work then?firefox says my java is not enabled
<Haus> were in gods name do i enable it? i have already checked the boxes for java in ff settings
<neverblue> Haus, use a guide to set it up properly
<Haus> a guide? are you insaine?
<Haus> lol
<neverblue> ubuntu guide might be a good idea
<neverblue> google it
<pag> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
* BluesKaj is becoming convinced that "konq browsing" is the way to go... alil lacking in the eye candy dept , but it works very well
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> BluesKaj: If Konq didn't crash whenever I go to "Edit Posts" on Blogger, I'd use it for everything...
<Haus> good idea ill try to longinto hushmail with konqueror
<sfire> I've never had konq crash
<BluesKaj> blogger ? what's that ? :)
<pag> Konqueror is great, but has minor problems with web2.0 sites.
<Haus> konqueror says the same shit
<neverblue> Haus do you have any FF addons?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> BluesKaj: Blog making site owned by Google.
<neverblue> Haus, which java .deb did you install?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> hosting* not making
<neverblue> Haus, thats your issue
<genii> BluesKaj: Unfortunately I'm addicted to some FF plugins
<Haus> <neverblue> i dl from suns website
<Haus> i did the sudo apt-get install stuff
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Haus: Did you install the one from sun's website?
<neverblue> Haus, those are two different ways to install JAVA
<neverblue> Haus, during this entire convo, you have yet to say which Java you installed
<BluesKaj> got most of the plugin stuff working in konq , genii ...haven't come across any sites that don't won't do the media yet
<neverblue> enlighten us, and stop fussing
<Haus> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Haus> this is what i did
<neverblue> thats NOT from the Sun site
<pag> Haus, could you please tell the output of " apt-cache policy sun-java6-jre "
<Haus> ok
<Haus> hold on
<pag> Haus, to the pastebin ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org )
<neverblue> if you would actually read the ubuntu guide I referrenced, you would be fine
<neverblue> but to each his own
<Haus> sun-java6-jre:
<Haus>   Installerad: 6-00-2ubuntu2
<Haus>   Kandidat: 6-00-2ubuntu2
<Haus>   Versionstabell:
<Haus>  *** 6-00-2ubuntu2 0
<Haus>         500 http://se.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/multiverse Packages
<Haus>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<neverblue> Haus, your flooding the channel
* BluesKaj wonders if Haus accepted the java licence agreement
* neverblue wonders if Haus can actually read
<Haus>  BluesKaj i think something went wrong in the installation :(
<sfire> I actually refused it at first... by mistake
<sfire> it is kinda tricky
<sfire> if your trying to "blow thru it"
<pag> Haus, hmm.. try to reinstall it: sudo aptitude reinstall sun-java6-jre
<Haus> pag ok sir. one moment
<Haus> *its working*
* BluesKaj decides to go cut the the grass for real , this time :)
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Haus> ok now it finished
<Haus> pag what now?
<pag> Haus, ok. restart the firefox and see if it works
<Haus> pag k
<Haus> pag sorry mate. still save stuff
<Haus> :(
<Haus> ERROR! Java, which is required, is not currently enabled in your browser. Click here for more information. >>
<pag> Haus, ok.. let's see if firefox recognises java; type  about:plugins  to te FFs adressbar
<Haus> pag ok i get a whole list of stuff and it all says yes... even nest to all the java stuff
<Haus> could this have something to do with 'aplets' ?
<skullAttack> Haus: I just got mine to work, but i had to uninstall firefox and the java plugin and then reinstall them
<Haus> <skullAttack> i suspect i need to do the same...
<skullAttack> try it
<Haus> <skullAttack> never uninstalled before though... is that 'sudo apt-get uninstall ....' ?
<skullAttack> from console type : sudo apt-get remove mozilla-firefox j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<skullAttack> or use synaptic, whichever you prefer
<Haus> <skullAttack> done
<skullAttack> ok
<skullAttack> the command has finished executing?
<Haus> yeah...
<skullAttack> k
<skullAttack> from console type : sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<Haus> wait i think its better to remove java and firefox first
<Haus> do everything from scratch
<Haus> or maybe im just being paranoid?
<skullAttack> :-/
<miles> apt-get remove --purge mozilla-firefox
<skullAttack> you just did
<Dell-Net> hello any sled,slab,uslab menu for kde ?
<skullAttack> ah u mean from the cache
<skullAttack> well haus try doing what i said
<skullAttack> it worked for me
<Haus> <skullAttack> ok i installed again
<Haus> lets see now
<skullAttack> k, obviously, go to a site that you know has a java applet there
<pag> Dell-Net, kbfx is alternative menu for KDE... or what did you mean?
<skullAttack> i used the speed test at www.adslguide.org
<Haus> <skullAttack> listen i only uninstalled the java plugin right? maybe i should uninstall and then install both java and the firefox plugin?
<skullAttack> the command i told you to execute removed both the firefox internet browser and the java plugin
<skullAttack> this is what i had to do to make it work in MY case
<skullAttack> there's a likelihood that ittl work for you too
<Haus>  sudo apt-get remove sun-java6-jre
<Haus> i did this now
<skullAttack> ok well good luck
<Haus> yes i probably need alot of good luck to fix this shit
<Haus> :(
<Haus> god damn now i get it again:
<Haus> https://mailserver9.hushmail.com/hushmail/blankContentFrame.php?PHPSESSID=hm8f44ad8a4e6fa91fe59cf4e2ae48da33 wants to load an applet.
<Haus> GNU Classpath's security implementation is not complete.
<Haus> HOSTILE APPLETS WILL STEAL AND/OR DESTROY YOUR DATA!
<Dell-Net> pag: yeap something like that
<Haus> god damn still the same shit on hushmail
<Haus> is there some place to try if your java works?
<Haus>   anyway thankx for the help pug
<Haus> and others
<Haus> give up i need to work now... (i make porno movies)
<NiceGuyUK> In Kopete, how do I enable logging of conversations? I'm sure its there, just cant find it
* genii sips a coffee and keeps a lookout for hostile applets stealing and destroying data
<Haus> um i went to java url now and there you can test if you have java or not and this is what it says to me
<Haus> Oops! You don't have the recommended Java installed.
<Haus> Your Java version is 1.4.2. Please click the button below to get the recommended Java for your computer.
<Haus> wtf is going on?
<pag> NiceGuyUK, settings -> plugins
<NiceGuyUK> pag: is the plugin called Logging ?
<Haus> <pag> i dl this now -> jre-6u2-linux-i586.bin <- how do i install it?
<genii> Haus Does the test applet still work with the 1.4.2 or not?
<Haus> <genii> up the test applet work on javas url anyhow
<Haus> yup
<dr_willis> Haus,  some reason you are using that .bin and not the repositories/apt-get method to install java?
<genii> Haus The "recommended version" doesn't really matter if the applet actually works
<pag> NiceGuyUK, oh... sry, I was wrong... I can't find it there :S  but somehow my Kopete saves the logs
<Haus> <dr_willis> well i have done the apt-get stuff like one thousand times and i still dont have the newest version
<pag> NiceGuyUK, try rightclicking on the contact you've spoken to and choose history (it sshould be there..)
<NiceGuyUK> ah History, maybe thats the plugin I need
<NiceGuyUK> thx
<Berzerker> how would one go about installing a wireless USB adpater?
<jhutchins> !info jre
<ubotu> Package jre does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<dr_willis> Haus,  its a binary/executable, chmod +x it, then run it.
<jhutchins> !info java
<ubotu> Package java does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Haus> <dr_willis> k
<dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<dr_willis> i alwyas just use  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<stephen> whats the command to install flash?
<jhutchins> !info sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-11-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 7287 kB, installed size 16168 kB
<jhutchins> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubotu> sun-java6-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 6176 kB, installed size 14148 kB
<Haus> <dr_willis> now i did that
<dr_willis> did what...
<Haus> <dr_willis> sudo chmod +x jre.....
<Haus> what next?
<dr_willis> you dident need a sudo.
<dr_willis> run it as ya do anything else in the local dir.. Bash 101...   ./whatevertheheckitis
<Haus> k
<dr_willis> you MAY want to 'sudo' that.
<dr_willis> :)
<Haus> should i copy this file and put it in /bin ?
<dr_willis> that file is the INSTALLER
<Haus> oh
<Haus> thought you said it was a executeble file
<dr_willis> i hate the use of .bin stuff.
<dr_willis> it IS an executable..
<Haus> installation executable
<Haus> ok
<Haus> gotcha
<Haus> lets see if this hoe will work with me now then .... :(
<dr_willis> good luck you may need it.
<dr_willis> I'll stick with the older version. since it does what i need.
<Haus> well obviously not... my hushmail does not work
<dr_willis> i would find  the need for the latest and greatest java.. to be odd in a website.
<dr_willis> may be some other oddity going on.
<Haus> it does complaint my ff has not enabled java
<Haus> and i think that is kinda odd when i have done just that in the ff settings
<Berzerker> is there a way I can enable logitech hotkeys?
<Daisuke-Ido> well i got sound working in UT, now to figure out why the mouse is so jerky
<Daisuke-Ido> i'll be running along a corridor and all of a sudden i'm staring at the ceiling or the floor
<Berzerker> anyone?
<dr_willis> Haus,  hushmail is working here fine with my java
<Haus> i have gotten about god damn anything to work in linux but this god damn hushmail still fuks around with me
<Haus> :(
* Haus feels like throwing out the screen out the window
<pag> Haus, I suspect that java-firefox-plugin (I can't remember the package name) messes your Sun-java up
<dr_willis> Haus,  try a 'java -version' and see if you are using the sun java, or the OTHER java (gjc) version
<Haus> <pag> i have no idea mate...
<quartje> haus: does the Java plugin shows up when you type about:plugins in your URL window in Firefox?
<Haus> <quartje> yuh all is installed and fine it say and same in synaptic
<Haus> :(
<Haus> java -version
<Haus> java version "1.4.2-02"
<Haus> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build Blackdown-1.4.2-02)
<Haus> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build Blackdown-1.4.2-02, mixed mode)
<pag> Haus, try removing j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<dr_willis> Haus,  you can have more then 1 'java' installed.. thats what 'update-alternatives' is all about.
<dr_willis> you are NOT NOT using the sun java
<dr_willis> java version "1.6.0"
<dr_willis> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0-b105)
<dr_willis> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.6.0-b105, mixed mode, sharing)
<dr_willis> Is the sun java. I belive. :)
<dr_willis> note the 'blackdown' in yours.
<Haus> so i am NOT using java now?
<stephen> !pastebin
<Haus> oi wey guys im really feel like dying now
<dr_willis> you are not using the SUN RELEASE of JAVA
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dr_willis> You are using the 'blackdown gpl'ed' version thats not 100% compatiable.
<Haus> omg thats why i get that freakin sign about gpl when i try to loginto hushmail all the time
<Haus> let me show u
<Haus> one moment
<dr_willis> Troubleshoooting 101. :)
<dr_willis> the !java url mentions the update-alternatives java command. i recall to be sure your system is using the sun java
<Haus> this i get:
<Haus> https://mailserver10.hushmail.com/hushmail/blankContentFrame.php?PHPSESSID=hm393737c7cc7a92b2e898cce68c548ef9 wants to load an applet.
<Haus> GNU Classpath's security implementation is not complete.
<Haus> HOSTILE APPLETS WILL STEAL AND/OR DESTROY YOUR DATA!
<Haus> dr_willis> so how i fix this ?
<dr_willis> read the !java web site.. see the section on 'update-alternative'
<dr_willis> ive not had this issue in ages.
<quartje> what is that hush mail anyway?
<quartje> crappy java applets
<dr_willis> a free 'secure'  webmail thing
<quartje> "secure"
<dr_willis> looke like ya get 2mb free.
<quartje> hm
<quartje> 2 whole mb's!
<Haus> listen is this the correct url for me? -> http://www.java.com/sv/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=sv&host=www.java.com:80 ?
<dr_willis> thats all my wife needs
<dr_willis> the bot said........                https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<dr_willis> Haus,  use the java and docs for ubuntu.. dont use the sun downloads/guides
<dr_willis> update-java-alternatives -l
<dr_willis> shows what javas ya got installed
* genii thinks "secure webmail" should be an oxymoron
<Haus> update-java-alternatives -l
<Haus> java-6-sun 63 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<Haus> java-gcj 1041 /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj
<pag> Haus, the exact command is:   sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<GrahamA> Is there some sort of script I can make so that if KTorrent crashes it start's again?
<jhutchins> genii: Certainly it suggests some sort of moron.
<dr_willis> pag,  yea - waseent sure what to use at the end. :)
<dr_willis> sudo update-alternatives --config java  - aparantly gives ya a list.
<Haus> this gives me a list to long to paste here
<Haus> sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<Haus> that command does
<dhq> hey guys, i have to execute java programs how do i do this i need JAVA and JAVAC
<pag> !paste | Haus
<ubotu> Haus: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dr_willis> gee.. i got exactly 1 java installed. :)  java-6-sun 63 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<quartje> GrahamA: strange that it is crashing in the first place
<dr_willis> Haus,  'READ' the messages.. its just info on what its doing..  then its done. :)
<dr_willis> did it print out any 'error' type messages?
<Haus> pug i dont find a kubuntu in the syntax
<Haus> should i choose java maybe
<dr_willis> syntax? huh?
<sfire> Haus: have you tried gmail... also secure
<Haus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30237/
<Haus> look at this link now
<Berzerker> can anyone help me install wireless?
<dr_willis> Haus,  looks like it worked to me
<GrahamA> quartje: Any ideas?
<quartje> GrahamA: no
<dr_willis> Haus,  close the browser, reload it.. check...
<quartje> does it crash a lot GrahamA?
<dr_willis> try java -version again :)
<Haus> <dr_willis> um ok
<Haus> one moment
<dr_willis> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<GrahamA> quartje: It seems to...
<GrahamA> If I leave it on for ages
<quartje> strange
<Haus> dr willis um still same shit
<quartje> have you tried googling for it?
<Haus> wtf did you do that made it work?
<jhutchins> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<GrahamA> For what? Why does KTorrent crash?
<dhq> dr_willis, do you have an idea in java
<dr_willis> Haus,  very little at all.. I just installed that sun package given at the end of the !java bot factoid
<quartje> GrahamA: as a quick and dirty fix you could have a cronjob executed every 5 minutes or so which checkes the process list for ktorrent and restarts it when it isn't running anymore
<dr_willis> Haus,  does your java -version show the proper version now?
<dr_willis> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0-b105)
<Haus> <dr_willis> give me the command
<GrahamA> That could work.
<dr_willis> Haus,  short term mempory eh? java -v for the 10th time. :P)
<dr_willis> or was it -version
<dr_willis> i forget which one java uses
<GrahamA> quartje: how could I do that?
<Haus> java -version
<Haus> java version "1.6.0"
<Haus> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0-b105)
<Haus> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.6.0-b105, mixed mode, sharing)
<dr_willis> silly java -v dont work, but -version does, when it 'should' be --version, to be more compliant.
<Haus> thas what it shows now
<dr_willis> Haus,  so you are ow using the official sun java..
<dr_willis> be sure you closed all browser windows.
<Haus> do i need to reboot ?
<dr_willis> This isent windows.
<dr_willis> :)_
<Haus> :P
<pag> Haus, just remove the firefox plugin of that old java  or try with konq
<Haus> <pag> pls how do i remove the old one?
<dr_willis> Of course if youve tried installing the other .bin java fil;es.. that may totally mess things up
<dr_willis> Haus,  you doint need to use the <> stuff in nicks. :)
<Haus> k
<pag> Haus, sudo apt-get remove --pruge j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<pag> hmpf... purge  not pruge
<BluesKaj> yeah IIRC , all vestiges of nonsunjava has to be uninstalled ..best way is in synaptic
<quartje> GrahamA: well, if you have never done some bash scripting I'd start with something more easy :)
<Haus> pruge?
<zootechnist> Hello everybody my english not well.I excuse because of this but I have problem
<Haus> isnt it purge?
<pag> Haus, it is
<Haus> ok
* dr_willis notes that Hushmail does have a 'dont use java/turn off java' feature
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> zootechnist: what is your native language?
<dhq> what package do i need for "javac " and "java" commands
<zootechnist> turkish
<pag> Haus, I'm just getting quite tired so I do make typos. sorry about that
<dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<dr_willis>  install sun-java6-jre
<dr_willis> javac may be in the jdk package however.. not sure. :)
<GrahamA> quartje: I should learn cronjobs, I've setup a debian server upstairs.
<Haus> pag no problem
<Haus> ok now i did this shit ill reboot ff
<GrahamA> I could... ssh into my server and use an torrent client on that.
<Haus> and see if it works
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> pag: how long you been up?
<zootechnist> nobody there
<pag> WhtWolfTeraDyne, not long.. 9.5 hours maybe :)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> zootechnist: Ok. Put your question as best you can. We can usually decipher what you need.
<quartje> GrahamA: that would be an option
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> pag: 9.5? That's not too bad. Best to take a nap after 7-8 hours, though.
<zootechnist> I mounted my removable disk succesfully but I don't see .avi and .dat(vcd) files in my disk
<quartje> GrahamA: there is a graphical interface for cron in kubuntu
<GrahamA> Is there?
<quartje> kcron
<dr_willis> that takes all the fun out of it!
<dr_willis> :)
<quartje> in the system menu
<bobesponja> hey all
<quartje> crontab -e on the commandline :)
<pag> WhtWolfTeraDyne, English isn't my primary language, and it takes sometimes quite an effort to form a sentence. :D  And as known; thinking can be exausting
<bobesponja> konqueror crashed at startup and now when I try to open /home/pat it search for the files for ever but doesn't display anything
<GrahamA> quartje: While you're here, can I have my server accessible from my network through an ethernet connection but connect to another network's wireless point and be accessible from the wired side?
<Haus> still does not work i give up
<bobesponja> do I need to restart a kde service or something?
<MarcC> anybody know why my laptop shuts down sometimes when I use suspend?
<ksivaji> is there any way to remove unwanted kernel modules ?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> pag: Ah. That would make sense.
<pag> bobesponja, did you create something at your /home lately?
<bobesponja> pag: no
<laervian> hi everyone
<ksivaji> !hi
<GrahamA> quartje: Not in an illegal way or anything
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<laervian> does anyone know how to set dolphin as default file manager
<laervian> ?
<laervian> thanks ubotu :P
<dr_willis> laervian,  ive seen that asked befor.. Im not sure its doable at this time.
<laervian> oh sorry thanks ksivaji
<dr_willis> laervian,  may want to ask in #kde
<quartje> GrahamA: I dont really understand your question: the server has two nics? a wireless nic and a normal nic?
<ksivaji> dr_willis  is there any way to remove unwanted kernel modules ?
<laervian> it is possible I did it once, do not remeber how :)
<GrahamA> I want it to have 2
<laervian> thanks anyhow
<BluesKaj> laervian, don't you'll regret it ...it limits your options
<GrahamA> I'm wondering if it's possible.
<laervian> uhm maybe
<dr_willis> ksivaji,  blacklist them to keep them from getting loaded.. is one way i guess.
<pag> laervian, right click on folder chose open with -> other  look for dolphin an make sure you check the "use always"
<laervian> pag: where?
<quartje> you can have as many nics as you want GrahamA
<ksivaji> dr_willis how to blacklist them ?
<dr_willis> !blacklist
* dr_willis pokes the bot
<ksivaji> ubotu sucks
<pag> laervian, ie open a konqueror  there will be folders
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sucks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GrahamA> quartje: Wait, what's a nic?
<GrahamA> I'm not a good server admin, bare with me.
<quartje> GrahamA: a network card
<GrahamA> Oh ok.
<GrahamA> Yes
<GrahamA> But can I say... use a torrent client exclusively for the wireless and a wired one so I can connect to it?
<ksivaji> cat: /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist: No such file or directory
<laervian> pag thanks a lot :)
<pag> laura, np :)
<dr_willis> ksivaji,  so... logicially then,.... MAKE ONE... :)
<laervian> bye :)
* WhtWolfTeraDyne just figured out that digikam can play movie files...
<quartje> GrahamA: If you want all internet traffic on one nic and just connect to it from another nic, no problem
<GrahamA> quartje: Well, if it's possible, cool.
<quartje> WhtWolfTeraDyne: I think digikam can even make coffee ;)
<GrahamA> Just need to know how :P
* WhtWolfTeraDyne goes off to look at the docs for once.
<quartje> GrahamA : I dont know how to do that in kubuntu: I have been a kubuntu user since an hour ago :)
<GrahamA> Well I doubt it's much different than whatever you've used before.
<GrahamA> Unless it's Windows.
<GrahamA> But you seem to know alot about Linux to be a fresh user.
<ludo__> des francais ici ?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ludo__> thanks
<ksivaji> dr_willis how to find unwanted module
<quartje> GrahamA: I use mainly Suse, but my laptop didn't want to suspend so I decided to have a look at kubuntu for a change
<dr_willis> ksivaji,  what an odd question... :)
<dr_willis> ksivaji,   you are referign to a module name , for a module you dont want to load?
<Haus> is this sun java -> java version "1.6.0"
<Haus> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0-b105)
<Haus> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.6.0-b105, mixed mode, sharing)
<dr_willis> ava HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.6.0-b105, mixed mode, sharing)
<dr_willis> Yes.. it seems to be
<Haus> i think java has a personal beef with me
<ksivaji> i read that kernel will have module to handle different hardware my system is amd based so i can remove  modules that is not related to amd know ?
<dr_willis> Or some of the otehr 'things' you did earlier to fix it.. broke it worse
<dr_willis> Haus,  make a new user, see if it works for them
<dr_willis> ksivaji,  if the moduiles are not needed.. they are not loaded.. you sound like you are worring about somthing thats not a problem.
<Haus> is there a way to longin to this freakin hushshit without java?
<bruno___> hi
<bruno___> alguem do brasil ?????
<dr_willis> Haus,  hushmail had a 'disable java' setting right there on the login screens for me.
<quartje> GrahamA: there is a nice way of configuring your network in the system settings
<pag> !br | bruno___
<ubotu> bruno___: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<ksivaji> dr_willis ya i have only 186mb ram OS consumes almost 170Mb so my system is slow
<dr_willis> ksivaji,  worrying about kernel modules isent goign to help that at all.
<pag> ksivaji, try running fewer apps / lighter DE / WM  ;)
<dr_willis> the OS will grab all the ram it can for disk cache, as needed.. also.
<Haus> willis and were in gods name do you see that ?
<bruno___> putz nao sei entrar em portugues
<dr_willis> Haus,  it was right there when i logged in. a check box.
<ksivaji> pag be more clear
<dr_willis> Loading the Hush Encryption Engine may take up to three minutes. If you are asked to install software from Hush Communications, please chooseLoading the Hush Encryption Engine may take up to three minutes. If you are asked to install software from Hush Communications, please choose   "disable java" or "continue"
<ksivaji> total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<ksivaji> Mem:           186        183          3          0          0         46
<dr_willis> Please enter your passphrase:    below it is "turn off java' real clear... :)
<pag> ksivaji, dump the KDE and use fluxbox. Use irssi for irc... I think there was guide on how to lighten your systen @ ubuntuforums, but I don't have the direct link
<ksivaji> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<dr_willis> !matchbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about matchbox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> I like Matchbox :)
<dr_willis> !info matchbox
<ubotu> matchbox: base environment for resource-limited systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3 (feisty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Lamington> Hello
<Lamington> Matchbox ?
<dr_willis> Its the WM/DE used by that Nokia 880 and a few other embeded devices also.
<dr_willis> very different in ways.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> I like windowmaker.
<Lamington> ah i c
<dr_willis> windowmaker is neat.. but a little weird in too many ways. :) old-skool
<dr_willis> i wish kde and gnome would use windowmaker dock applets more.
<dr_willis> down with Karamba/gdesklets! up with DockAPplets!
<Lamington> Plasma > Karamba
<evilmm> how actually stable is kde4?
<pag> evilmm, not too stable ;)  And Kubuntu's packages are outdated iirc. so you'd have to compile from sources to get te current version up
<cyber_cop> hi channel
<pag> !hi | cyber_cop
<ubotu> cyber_cop: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<cyber_cop> I'm from Turkey
<pag> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<cyber_cop> kubuntu-tr not support
<cyber_cop> ubotu: turkish kubuntu channel not support
<cyber_cop> ubotu: bot :))
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot :)) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<evilmm> pag: i've heard kde4 isnt going to be included for at least 2 more releases
<cyber_cop> my sistem kubuntu 7.10 alfa2
<Haus> since this java ape wont work im going to uninstall it all
<cyber_cop> my graphich card via
<Haus> is it 'sudo apt-get remove sun-java6-jre' ?
<Lamington> KDE4 will be available in the repositories
<cyber_cop> via P4M900 chipset
<pag> evilmm, well... it won't be the default, but it should be available to install in all it's glory :)
<cyber_cop> xorg.conf graphich card vesa
<evilmm> pag: ah
<cyber_cop> via Help ??
<evilmm> it looks a bit cartoonish for my tastes
<cyber_cop> I'm bad english speak. sorry
<Lamington> Its not even finished
<cyber_cop> via graphich card help ??
<evilmm> true..but unless they overhaul everything
<evilmm> which they probably will, but thats besides the point
<evilmm> im talking nhow
<evilmm> now*
<cyber_cop> My graphic card not installed. Via driver install help me ?
<dreamer> hi all, I just tried to install quake2, but when I load the program I get: Error: Couldn't load pics/colormap.pcx
<cyber_cop> kubuntu developer whois ??
<jaims> hello
<jaims> one question
<jfelt> Okay.
<jaims> kubuntu festy, which package to get python go be able to import package gtksourceview?
<pag> jaims, umm... python-gtk2 maybe?  Somehow I feel that this isn't the channel that knows about GTK.. try rather #ubuntu or #gtk
<hume> hi....is there an easy way to produce a "home" icon on the desktop in Kubuntu feisty?
<jaims> pag: python-gtk2 already installed. I'll try those channels. Thank you very much
<jaims> kubuntu festy, which package to get python go be able to import package gtksourceview?
<cyber_cop> hey channell kde configuration century
<cyber_cop> console command ??
<Haus> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udwUnwHJYck
<Haus> lol
<TxO> nas... alguno que me aga algun privado si me echa alguna mano o sabe de algun manual para crear usuarios y grupos con privilegios o sin.. gracias
<cyber_cop> valla dediklerinden bii anlamadm
<cyber_cop> ama kfr ettiysen kanala, ibnesin
<cyber_cop> help me ??
<Haus> cyber cop speak english you god damn sand niger
<cyber_cop> via graphich card driver
<visham> hi folks
<cyber_cop> not installed
<cyber_cop> support please ?
<visham> how to install new font for use with konsole
<Haus> <cyber_cop> /etc/x11/xconf.org
<cyber_cop> Haus: not support
<cyber_cop> via card
<chueQo> eee hello
<chueQo> espaol alguien?
<chueQo> spanish anyone?
<cyber_cop> Haus: support web pages please
<chueQo> nihongo shimasu?
<cyber_cop> Via P4M900 driver
<cyber_cop> chipset
<Haus> <cyber_cop> look at this file /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<visham> hey konsole fonts help pls
<cyber_cop> Haus: point the via
<chueQo> I ve got a question
<Haus> cyber_cop do you have nvidia?
<cyber_cop> X restart
<cyber_cop> not open
<chueQo> about gfxgrub
<cyber_cop> problem
<chueQo> how do I make my own message.file?
<cyber_cop> Haus: VIA driver
<cyber_cop> now default VESA driver
<visham> any one knows how to add more fonts to the konsole font select dialog?
<cyber_cop> my real driver via
<chueQo> download kuake
<chueQo> how do I make my own message.file?
<Haus> cyper_cop do this -> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<bluejay> can anybody here who can help my webcam work
<bluejay> im new to linux
<Haus> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZcARG4s_qg&mode=related&search=
<Haus> lol wtf
<Haus> XD
<m4ngoos> hello
<m4ngoos> how do i disable beryl?
<Haus> <m4ngoos> sudp apt-get remove beryl
<m4ngoos> thats the only way?
<Haus> well thats a good way if you want to remove it i think
<m4ngoos> well
<m4ngoos> id like to just disable it
<m4ngoos> keep it installed
<Haus> ok hold on one moment let me check
<Haus> m4ngoos check this http://www.oreillynet.com/linux/cmd/cmd.csp?path=d/disable
<Haus> noo wait thats wrong... ignore that one
<Haus> Use beryl-manager to disable beryl
<m4ngoos> i cant find it in there
<Haus> <m4ngoos> you sure you dont find it?
<miles> use beryl-manager to pick your original window manager
<miles> probably kwin for you
<miles> right click beryl icon -> select window manager
<m4ngoos> Metacity
<m4ngoos> why is gnome called metacity?
<jhutchins> m4ngoos: It isn't, it's called gnome.
<m4ngoos> oh metacity is probably the theme..
<eagles0513875> jhutchins: u know much about debugging
<m4ngoos> how come 2 of my desktops are gone now?
<stevo111> AMAZING thingol79 got my sound to work in the new gusty kubuntu :)
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: I'm more of a troubleshooter than a debugger.  I don't get into the code.
<eagles0513875> lol maybe u can help me
<jhutchins> m4ngoos: Metacity is the compositing window manager.  Same thing as enlightenment used to be (maybe still is), but compositing/3D.
<m4ngoos> i see
<eagles0513875> jhutchins: ever since i upgraded to kde 3.5.7 in gutsy i have all my audio in flac and amarok is version 1.4.6 and for some reason with all my audio in amarok it intermittently cuts in and out throughout all the songs
<m4ngoos> 2 of my workspaces dissapeared..
<m4ngoos> how do i add them back?
<stevo111> !jre 6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre 6 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> jhutchins: the audio works in other programs like exaile
<stevo111> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: You know that the only reason to run gutsy is to find bugs like this and report them, right?
<stevo111> !sun-java6-jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sun-java6-jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stevo111> oops
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: gutsy support is in ubuntu+1, and we pretty much have to keep it that way until release.
<stevo111> we?
<eagles0513875> ok
<stevo111> you are a dev?
<jhutchins> !java | stevo111
<ubotu> stevo111: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<eagles0513875> jhutchins: i reported it to kde.org should i report it to ubuntu
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: Yeah, I would, possibly tie it to your kde bugrepot.
<eagles0513875> dman it i would have to go dig through kde bugs lol
<eagles0513875> !language | eagles051387
<ubotu> eagles051387: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<eagles0513875> lol
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: KDE tends to dismiss any bug reports from distro packages as packaging problems, going through ubuntu makes it easier for them to push it upstream if necessary.
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> then ill report
<eagles0513875> jhutchins: r u a dev
<BluesKaj> does launchpad ever provide any fixes for their bug reports or do they just get listed in google for no reason ? :)
<jhutchins> Nope.  Just a user and troubleshooter.
<eagles0513875> a vry good one at that
<cyber_cop> Haus:
<cyber_cop> command in my console
<cyber_cop> driver lists
<jhutchins> I've worked as a developmental troubleshooter for a lot of projects.  I work with people who are having problems and either resolve the ones that are config errors or distill good feedback for a developer.
<cyber_cop> my select via driver
<cyber_cop> don't open sistem
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: Thanks.  It's kinda like crosswords or sudoku for me.
<cyber_cop> xorg.conf deleted. vesa driver open
<cyber_cop> help me ??
<eagles0513875> jhutchins: u able to read code
<eagles0513875> !ask | cyber_cop
<ubotu> cyber_cop: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cyber_cop> support please
<eagles0513875> !ask | cyber_cop
<cyber_cop> eagles0513875: my graphic card driver
<BluesKaj> jhutchins, it's nice to know that others are having the same prob , but listing similar probs in google isn't helping to solve the probs ...i don't get it .
<cyber_cop> not installed
<jhutchins> cyber_cop: This is a user channel.  Other users might know how to solve your problem if you state it clearly.
<stevo111> BluesKaj:?
<texjoachim> anyone with experience on installing netbeans on feisty?
<Lamington> cyber_cop: What graphics card do you have ?
<stevo111> BluesKaj: do you have ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> stevo111, kubuntu
<stevo111> hmmm
<stevo111> what one?
<BluesKaj> feisty, why /
<BluesKaj> ?
<jhutchins> Ankara!
<tams> ehl
<cyber_cop> Lamington: my graphics card via
<Lamington> cyber_cop: No hardware acceleration ?
<BluesKaj> was just stevo111, I was making a comment about how useless it is to have launchpad list ppl's probs with linux , without any fixes ...what good is that
<Haus> cyber cop sup bro?
<stevo111> i dunno BluesKaj
<cyber_cop> Haus: command in my console
<stevo111> im confused
<BluesKaj> google is getting really quite uselsess and irrelavent in some ways
<cyber_cop> open the driver list
<stevo111> oh
<Haus> <cyber_cop> what u want to know mate?
<cyber_cop> and select via
<cyber_cop> restart pc
<cyber_cop> don't open
<Haus> <cyber_cop> yeah did you edit the xorg.conf?
<cyber_cop> xorg.conf deleted
<cyber_cop> open system
<hume> ugh,....deleted??
<Haus> deleted? lol are you insaine?
<Lamington> >_<
<cyber_cop> yeah
<Haus> wtf this is a troll
<Haus> lol
<hume> hehe....are you running x now?
<cyber_cop> yes run
<Haus> ksivaji what? why are you versioning me?
<cyber_cop> new xorg.conf
<cyber_cop> safe mode open
<cyber_cop> xorg.conf edit and reboot
<cyber_cop> now driver vesa
<cyber_cop> :((
<Lamington> cyber_cop: so ?
<grul> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cyber_cop> Lamington: bad english speak
<Lamington> cyber_cop: What are you expecting a via chipset to do ? Hardware acceleration ?
<cyber_cop> my graphics card driver via P4M900
<cyber_cop> support web page link please
<cyber_cop> install support page ?
<Lamington> cyber_cop: Whats the problem ?
<hume> cyber_cop, isn't the viachrome drivers something for you?
<hume> or openchrome, I mean
<Haus> choose NVIDIA when you gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cyber_cop> Lamington: my chipset
<cyber_cop> Via p4m900
<Lamington> cyber_cop: it has kernel support
<Lamington> Chrome9 ?
<d1kt4t0r> does anyone know how to fix this... my KDE font sizes are 8 point everywhere... using bitstream fonts. But in apps using KHTML, that is the konqueror browser and kopete conversation window, the 8 point reduces further in size. What is happening?
<cyber_cop> Lamington: yep
<cyber_cop> chrome9
<jhutchins> d1kt4t0r: konq does have it's own default font settings.
<jhutchins> Dunno about kopete, I've been runing pidgin.
<cyber_cop> Lamington: http://dpaste.com/14678
<Lamington> cyber_cop: Maybe this will help http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=25&CatID=2580&SubCatID=101
<cyber_cop> ok
<cyber_cop> Lamington: open page
<cyber_cop> install support me ?
<Lamington> cyber_cop: Most of them are video drivers, so one of them should work
<cyber_cop> Lamington: yes true driver
<cyber_cop> install support me ?
<Lamington> cyber_cop: Chrome 9 ?
<stevo111> http://www.pastebin.ca/623538 please check that for errors. i want to enable all repositories
<d1kt4t0r> hmmm... think the difference probably comes because of the hinting for the small fonts... KHTML seems to be using bytecode hinting. any ideas anyone?
<cyber_cop> Lamington: yes chrome9
<cyber_cop> P4M900
<cyber_cop> chipset
<Lamington> cyber_cop: go down to the UniChrome XORG 40071 source installation guide
<Hadarra> cyber_cop etc: Am I right: Your X does not start?
<Lamington> cyber_cop: P4M900 VIA Chrome9 integrated graphics ( P4M900 ) ... click the link
<genii> jhutchins: Yes, I like pidgin as well
<cyber_cop> Lamington: yes click
<BluesKaj> stevo111, is that the install default sources.list
<BluesKaj> ?
<cyber_cop> Hadarra: yes
<cyber_cop> X problem
<cyber_cop> ctrl+alt+backspace and..
<Hadarra> cyber_cop: and do you have a asus motherboard
<cyber_cop> screen close
<cyber_cop> ??
<cyber_cop> I'm no
<cyber_cop> :(
<Hadarra> cyber_cop: is the motherboard vendor asus
<cyber_cop> asus ?
<cyber_cop> I'm no
<cyber_cop> asus or msi
<cyber_cop> ??
<x89x> hello. can anone help me with video driver ??
<cyber_cop> I'm no
<command0-182> My adpet installer says another program is using the API, but I checked & I can't find any other programs running
<command0-182> My adpet installer says another program is using the API, but I checked & I can't find any other API programs running
<x89x> vzduch : you there >>
<cyber_cop> Lamington: click and install
<BluesKaj> Hadarra, does it matter what mobo he has ?
<cyber_cop> now ??
<Lamington> cyber_cop: no wait
<Hadarra> cyber_cop: ok. The problem Ive had was that asus mothewrboards requires special setings:, follows:
<Lamington> cyber_cop: just a minute
<Hadarra> X crashes before login
<cyber_cop> Lamington: my X open
<Hadarra> Docs I've found tell to use Driver "vesa" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf Section "Device"
<cyber_cop> my problem ctrl+alt+backspace and..
<cyber_cop> X close and stand
<cyber_cop> stop
<vzduch> x89x: we've been through the whole thing already.. if it doesn't work, it doesn't work.  Accept it or go buy another gfx card :)
<Hadarra> cyber_cop: also disabling powernowd might help (if running) /etc/init.d/powernowd stop
<x89x> vzduch : i found something
<cyber_cop> stand restart touch
<cyber_cop> press
<x89x> vzduch http://www.hombrepac.com.ar/software-libre/linux/how-to-via-k8m890-chrome-9-igp-and-linuxs-xorg-ubuntu-edgy-610/
<x89x> is that for me ????
<command0-182> My adpet manager says another program is using the pakageing system but I can't find one
<wander> alla
<Lamington> cyber_cop:  Via has offered Fedora Core drivers for Chrome9 implementations in its P4M900 and K8M890 chipsets, and 2D acceleration may also be available through pure open source drivers such as OpenChrome.
<command0-182> My adpet manager says another program is using the pakageing system but I don't have any other programs running
<runlevelten> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<NightBird> !fixadept
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<cyber_cop> Lamington: yes
<cyber_cop> I'm install support
<runlevelten> heh
<NightBird> !fixadept | command0-182
<ubotu> command0-182: please see above
<cyber_cop> driver install help me
<genii> Bah. How to get Konversation to use FireFox instead of Konqueror for opening URLs as default behaviour?
<runlevelten> kcontrol > kde components > default apps
<Hadarra> cyber_cop: I tried with knoppix live CD: it worked but crashed after awhile until...
<runlevelten> the change the default browser to firefox genii
<Lamington> cyber_cop: I'm just looking at some information for you
<command0-182> Thanks that worked :)
<Hadarra> cyber_cop: I added 'knoppix noapic' to the boot command line
<genii> runlevelten: OK thx
<runlevelten> ;)
<Lamington> cyber_cop: Are you using Kubuntu Feisty ?
<cyber_cop> Lamington: kubuntu 7.10 alfa2
<cyber_cop> new installed and
<Hadarra> cyber_cop: It should be possible to add noapic nolapic to ubuntu as well. It might work, but I cant help, since...
<cyber_cop> upgrade
<BluesKaj> genii, in konverstaion/settings/configure konversation/general/use custom web browser
<Hadarra> cyber_cop: I changed to mandriva because of those problems
<Lamington> He only needs the VGA controller driver
<Lamington> Everything else is there
<genii> BluesKaj: That worked :)
<BluesKaj> genii, good :)
<x89x> genii cany u help ?
<Hadarra> Lamington: If you are referring to cyber_cops (and my) problems, changing driver was not enough.
<genii> x89x: What problem are you having?
<x89x> i have a via deltachrome igp.
<x89x> is this the driver genii sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-video-via
<x89x> oh sorry
<x89x> genii http://www.hombrepac.com.ar/software-libre/linux/how-to-via-k8m890-chrome-9-igp-and-linuxs-xorg-ubuntu-edgy-610/
<x89x> this one ?
<genii> x89x: There is actually an opensource UniChrome driver someplace
<x89x> http://www.hombrepac.com.ar/software-libre/linux/how-to-via-k8m890-chrome-9-igp-and-linuxs-xorg-ubuntu-edgy-610/
<runlevelten> http://litterbox.zawodny.com/i/pony.jpg
<x89x> is this the one ?
<x89x> genii ??
<genii> x89x Looking :) Have patience
<x89x> ok :)
<genii> x89x:  You are running 6.10 (Edgy) Ubuntu?
<x89x> no. i'm on 7.04 Fiesty genii
<genii> x89x:  The VIA Chrome drivers which work on Edgy do NOT work on Feisty
<Hadarra> x89x: Thats a fact. The  document was good, but it did not work
<x89x> then i cant do anything genii ?
<Lamington> friggin VIA site is crap
<genii> x89x: I am still researching. When you do lspci | grep vga  does it show the model as K8M800 ?
<Lamington> You would think their "download center" would actually have drivers to download...
<x89x> genii/ mines a ASUS K8m890
<genii> x89x: OK. Pls wait
<Hadarra> genii: You meant grep via, not vga ?
<Lamington> cyber_cop: try http://forums.viaarena.com/messageview.aspx?catid=28&threadid=78497
<genii> Hadarra Since it could be VIA or Via, vga is better since it finds all cards
<runlevelten> *VGA
<Hadarra> genii: or none... (Or maybe it's diffrent in mandriva im using now
<Lamington> I have to get going
<runlevelten> lspci | grep [Vv] [Gg] [Aa] 
<runlevelten> ;P
<genii> runlevelten: smartass
<Hadarra> runlevelten: Yep, sorry.
<cyber_cop> Lamington: my installed
<Lamington> Can someone follow the link I posted and try to help cyber_cop... it links to a forum where someone posted a link to a gzip file which contains a PDF with recent information
<genii> :)
<Lamington> cyber_cop: how did you go ?
<Lamington> cyber_cop: Did it work ?
<runlevelten> heh
<genii> x89x: I'm finding many references to problems with this card and Feisty but no satisfactory solutions yet :(
* runlevelten needs tea
* runlevelten and a new job
<x89x> genii :(
<x89x> vesa sucks !!
<Lamington> VIA sucks
<Lamington> (I have VIA)
<cyber_cop> Lamington: I'm not work
<x89x> lamington what have u done then
<Lamington> cyber_cop: have a look at this and see if it contains any useful information for you http://www.viaarena.com/Driver/via_unichrome_fbd_v2.6.00.03a_appnote_ver0.8a.gz Sorry I have to go now
<Lamington> x89x: never had any problems with my chipset (its an older VIA chipset) and I installed an nvidia graphics card ages ago so it would be a non-issue for me anyway
<x89x> oh. i have a via deltachrom IGP Lamington.
<Lamington> gnite all (its late here and I have to work in the morning)
<Hadarra> Lamington: The doc seems good, but requires some studying.
<runlevelten> night Lamington
<x89x> nite :)
<genii> x89x: I found something at Via which looks promising
<x89x> :) genii
<genii> They claim it supports 7.04
<genii> x89x:  If you feel brave :) here is the link, it has instructions on it and so forth http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=25&CatID=2580&SubCatID=101
<x89x> genii i used synaptic and found X.Org X server -- VIA display driver (not installeds) and X.Org X server -- Savage display driver (installed) What do i do ??
<runlevelten> :|
<genii> x89x: I already told you, the regular xorg via drivers do not work with your video card on 7.04 (Feisty) only on 6.10 (Edgy) or 6.06 (Dapper)
<x89x> genii : i found it on synaptic
<x89x> genii : does synaptic find for other Ubuntus too ?
<genii> x89x: No, should only look for what version you have
<Hadarra> genii: WHY does it not work? Would it be possible to get older stuff from dapper repo to fix the problem?
<x89x> thegenii : i found it on that !
<genii> Hadarra 1 minute I'll give you the bug URL
<x89x> genii : i downloaded the X.Org X server -- VIA display driver . how do i install it  ?
<genii> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-via/+bug/122953
<Hadarra> genii: lets see.....
<genii> x89x: You installed it thru synaptic?
<x89x> genii Yes
<x89x> I downloaded it not installed it genii
<x89x> i hit the apply option in synaptic genii
<genii> x89x: OK, so it is on now. The only change to make MAY be to put in xorg.conf the name "via" for the driver where it has what driver to use
<genii> x89x: Ah, it should be OK then
<berkes> I have been going trough many howtos and forums, but I fail to find The Ultimate method to solve my uuid issues: Kubuntu broke the UUID of swap on the latest upgrade on my desktop and it broke the swap and /root on my laptop last 3 upgrades.
<x89x> just that much genii ?
<x89x> no Device names and all genii ?
<flygirl> hello any germans here?
<berkes> does anyone know how to rebuild fstab the way it would be when re-installing (k)ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> 1de | flygirl
<genii> x89x: So then just hit ctrl-alt-backspace   which will restart the whole X server
<BluesKaj> !de | flygirl
<ubotu> flygirl: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<x89x> how do i edit the xserv.conf ? genii
<lan1g1r0> does kubuntu support opera?
<flygirl> ok thanx
<BluesKaj> lan1g1r0, yes
<genii> x89x: To edit that file you would do:  kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<genii> x89x: However, I would do first:
<x89x> just the vesa to via right genii !
<dystopianray> kpf can no longer register with zerconf, I cannot find anything that would indicate what the problem would be, can anyone help?
<jono> hello?
<genii> x89x: in konsole:   sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<genii> x89x Yes, but first you should backup the file as i said
<x89x> genii : if i dont get it to work, how do i restore the ackup ?
<x89x> tell me the command genii
<Mungallo> remove the .bak
<Haus> what is it you type in ff to get the config settings? isent it something like : auto:conf?
<Mungallo> mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<genii> x89x: If it can't work , then do:   sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pensa`MIA> Haus: about:config
<Haus> <Pensa`MIA> rite, thanks.
<genii> x89x: Then you will just be back to vesa again
<x89x> ok thanks genii
<x89x> i'll try it now
<jono> would anyone know why when i switched to KDE from Gnome on Ubuntu all my hardrives(other then the linux partition) stopped mounting in /media?
<dystopianray> does anyone have working zeroconf?
* genii slides BluesKaj a coffee
<BluesKaj> genii, ya get my message ?
<lsproc> what pkgs do i need to play a mp3 stream in amarok
<genii> BluesKaj: Yup
<BluesKaj> ok
<dystopianray> lsproc: libxine-extracodecs
<lsproc> thanks
<x89x> genii : kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesnt work !
<x89x> i'm on ubuntu 7.04 genii
<genii> x89x: then in konsole, do instead: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<x89x> genii : VIA , via , Via are the same ??
<x89x> case sensitive ?? genii
<dystopianray> does anyone have kpf working with zeroconf?
<Hadarra> x89x: Yes
<cyber_cop> via
<genii> x89x: just via   all lower case
<x89x> done noe ctrl+alt+backspace genii ??
<genii> x89x Did you first exit nano by ctrl-x then save the file?
<x89x> i saved usin ctrl + o
<jono> can anyone help me figure out why my hard drives arn't mounting?
<dystopianray> jono: are they in /etc/fstab?
<genii> x89x: Please reopen the file and make sure the changes are in the correct name
<x89x> genii : its changed
<genii> (that you did file writeout to /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<x89x> now ctrl + alt + backspace ??
<genii> x89x: All right, then. Previously you already made a backup, yes?
<x89x> genii : yes :)
<genii> x89x: OK, now then ctrl-alt-backspace. If no-go then do the command to put the backup back in
<genii> eg: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jono> dystopianray: i don't have a etc/fstab folder
<genii> (with sudo)
<dystopianray> jono: it's not a folder, it's a file: /etc/fstab
<jono> ohhhh
<jono> just a sec
<genii> AFK 2-3 minutes, work calls
<jono> dystopianray: no they're not
<jhutchins> jono: Do they appear when you do sudo fstab -l?
<jono> dystopianray: but they had all mounted automaticaly before i switched from ubuntu to kubuntu
<dystopianray> jono: are they internal or external?
<jono> dystopianray: one external, 5 more internals
<dystopianray> jono: the external one should work
<dystopianray> jono: internal ones shouldn't be able to be mounted with a fstab entry
<dystopianray> jono: 'without' a fstab entry i mean
<jono> dystopianray: "sudo: fstab: command not found"
<dystopianray> jono: it's a file
<jono> dystopianray: what do you mean by doing sudo fstab -l then
<dystopianray> jono: I didn't say that
<jono> dystopianray: oops
<dystopianray> jono: what happens when you plugin the external one? is it connected via usb?
<genii> Hmm perhaps i should have reminded x89x to restart kdm after a failed X start
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about not much in particular
<jono> dystopianray: it can be either usb or fire wire
<jono> dystopianray: i have it plugged in through firewire
<dystopianray> jono: and nothing happens?
<meuhlol> allo?
<jlund> I just ssh'd into my home desktop machine and I'm having a strange error with nearly every command that I run: "-bash: /usr/bin/top: Input/output error" Any ideas?
<dystopianray> jlund: sounds like hdd problem
<dystopianray> jlund: can you run dmesg?
<genii> dystopianray: Yup, I concur
<jono> dystopianray: ok...after i unplugged the power and plugged it back in it detected a drive
<Mungallo> odd.
<genii> POSSIBLY another instance of top running and file-locking in place. But unlikely
<jlund> dystopianray: -bash: /bin/dmesg: Input/output error
<Mungallo> jlund: ps -ef | grep top
<jono> dystopianray: but i still don't have my 5 internal drives mounting
<dystopianray> jono: how are the internal drives connected?
<jlund> Mungallo: That command worked, but only the grep top command was listed.
<merlin-m-29> im not sure what happened but i had an icon in top panel that showed updates and open apps like when i have pidgin running and now they are not there so if i close pidgin to panel i cant get back to it without re running it ?
<Mungallo> jlund: weird
<Norton> hey, i have a little problem. How do i disable the login screen so when i start up the computer it automaticly log you in
<genii> So HDD likely dying
<genii> ^ jlund
<runlevelten> kcontrol > sys admin > login manager
<jono> dystopianray: 2 via Nvidia NF4(SATA) and 4 via Silicon Image pci card
<runlevelten> Norton: kcontrol > sys admin > login manager
<dystopianray> jlund: sounds dieing drive or filesystem corruption
<jlund> Alright, well that is sad. But thanks for the help guys.
<Norton> runlevelten i get this massage "GDM (the GNOME Display manager) is not running" when i try that
<Norton> how do i start it?
<jlund> It has been like a million degrees back home. I'm flying back today. I should have left the A/C on the entire time I supoose.
<dystopianray> jono: well as I said, you shouldn't be able to mount internal drives without a /etc/fstab entry, so I dont' know how gnome was able to accomplish that
<dystopianray> jono: if I were you i'd just add some fstab entries for the drives
<genii> Norton Kubuntu uses kdm as login manager normally. Regular ubuntu (Gnome) uses gdm
<dystopianray> jlund: remotely reboot and see if it comes up
<merlin-m-29> anyone know what im talkin about im a noob so i m not even sure if im askin the right stuff
<jhutchins> Gesh, i read that "Norton Kubuntu" as equivalent to "Norton Anti-Virus".
<runlevelten> yeah, but even so it shouldn't give you that error
<jono> dystopianray: do i have to reinitialize my external evertime i restart?
<dystopianray> jono: you can add a fstab entry for it
<dystopianray> jono: but that will cause problems if the drive is disconnected
<Norton> so what should i do, i am quite the linux newb :D
<runlevelten> If you're running gdm, you'll need to ask someone who knows how to change it for GDM
<runlevelten> Someone here *might*
<genii> jhutchins: Smarta$$
<jhutchins> dystopianray: the udev/hotplug stuff can dynamically create and remove fstab entries.  Since you can manually mount things that aren't in fstab, I see no reason the hotplug system would need to have them.
<runlevelten> someone in #ubuntu will
<jono> dystopianray: do you know of a good site that explains how to do the entries?
<jhutchins> genii: No, seriously, I was about to ask you what "Norton Kubuntu" was.
<dystopianray> jhutchins: udev/hotplug doesn't touch fstab, user is done with pmount which shouldn't be touching fstab
<jhutchins> dystopianray: The problem is, a lot of that auto-mount stuff is handled within the windowmanager, so when it comes to gnome vs. kde things break.
<jlund> dystopianray: I can't issue the reboot or shutdown commands without getting the same I/O error. :)
<genii> jhutchins: I guess i need to hit Tab more so the colomn appears after the name ;)
<genii> *colon*
<dystopianray> jhutchins: and pmount won't mount anything that is considered 'removeable', which includes all internal drives
<jhutchins> dystopianray: Assuming everything is working correctly.
<jono> jhutchins: would you recommend removing gnome?
<runlevelten> ahah
<jono> jhutchins: for less conflicts that is
<jhutchins> jono: THe simplest thing would be a clean install of kubuntu, but there's a script to remove gnome-desktop, I think.
<dystopianray> jono: if you login to gnome does it all mount as expected?
<jhutchins> jono: Try this if you decide to remove gnome: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<jono> dystopianray: it did before i switched over...would you like me to try it now?
<dystopianray> jono: yes
<dystopianray> does anyone have working zeroconf?
<jono> dystopianray: brb
<dystopianray> neither kpf or krfb are working
<dystopianray> is anyone using a Intel P35 based mobo? I am interested in buying one
<runlevelten> kpf doesn't rely on zeroconf
<runlevelten> it will work whether zeroconf works right or not
<dystopianray> runlevelten: yes I know, but why is zeroconf not working?
<x89x> genii :
<x89x> it didnt work : bu i found a new thing. theres a unichome package in synaptic ! Now how do i install that ?? genii
<salvo> ciao
<dystopianray> runlevelten: ah nevermind, I figured out what was wrong
<salvo> non sono su kubuntu italia????
<genii> Norton: System Settings > User Management > Advanced > Login Manager
<miles> !it | salvo
<ubotu> salvo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<runlevelten> wrong in what way?
<runlevelten> ie what was it?
<genii> x89x: Yes I'm here :) If you see it listed in synaptic then just install it
<x89x> How genii ? I installed it but how do i choose it ?
<dystopianray> runlevelten: pkf has different default values during setup depending on how you approach setting up a share, it needed an explicit server name given
<dystopianray> runlevelten: kpf i mean
<x89x> genii : it doesnt show up in sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jono> dystopianray: when i switched all my drives were mounted
<genii> x89x: One minute, searching for the exact name of driver for xorg.conf
<runlevelten> Ah, I see
<runlevelten> fair play :)
<dystopianray> jono:  do the drives appear in media:/ under kde?
<jono> dystopianray: also when i switch desktop managers my 3 screen display messes up...and i am usually only left with my center screen(out of 3)
<dystopianray> jono: I don't know anything about multi screen setups
<jono> dystopianray: no but i restarted, however my external is loaded
<dystopianray> jono: you'll have to find out exactly how gnome is mounting those internal drives
<dystopianray> jono: and find some way to replicate that behaviour in kde
<jono> dystopianray: would you recomend trying to remove gnome assuming it's a conflict between the two window managers?
<dystopianray> jono: that shouldn't be a problem
<dystopianray> jono: unless you are running gnome and kde at the exact same time, there should be no conflict
<jono> dystopianray: i know when i used to boot in knoppix off a live cd it would mount all my drives automatically as well
<x89x> genii : i uninstalled via then too its showing up in the xconf comman in terminal !
<dystopianray> jono: knoppix does things differently
<genii> x89x: The driver name should be as before. via    all lowercase
<x89x> ok. i'll try it then
<dystopianray> jono: as I said, I don't know hwo gnome is even capable of mounting the internal drives without a fstab entry
<dystopianray> jono: maybe ask in gnome about how it is done and how to get the same thing in kde
<x89x> do i always have to restart comp if it goes wrong genii ??
<jono> dystopianray: so if i were to mount the drives manually how would i go about doing that?
<genii> x89x Remember about the backup (you have it already) Also you can start X after the backup if via is a no-go again by:  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<x89x> is there any command to login genii ?
<dystopianray> jono: pmount /dev/blah
<x89x> genii : i'm on UBuntu 7.04
<x89x> is the command same for me genii ?
<jono> dystopianray: is there a way to scan for them to find out what each one is called?
<genii> x89x: Yes
<x89x> thanks genii
<genii> x89x:  <crossing fingers now>
<jono> dystopianray: and to make sure that they are even recognized
<dystopianray> jono: they are recognised if gnome can mount them
<dystopianray> jono: try looking in /dev/disk/
<dystopianray> jono: /dev/disk/by-label/
<Rafeiro> hi :D
<jono> dystopianray: yea...there is a bunch of references to some of my drives in there
<Rafeiro> how do i try out alpha2 of kde? :-)
<dystopianray> jono: pick and choose the one you want to mount
<dystopianray> Rafeiro: it's so incomplete that it is not worth trying, but if you insist: http://home.kde.org/~binner/kde-four-live/
<jono> dystopianray: also...how to a change the permissions
<dystopianray> jono: the permissions of what?
<jono> dystopianray: could that be why they are not mounting?  the permissions of the drive...if i try to access them i need to put in my root password
<dystopianray> jono: you are using pmount to mount them?
<genii> jono You can put in fstab as an option    user           but you will still need to make directories there which the regular user can write to.
<BluesKaj> can the gnome onscreen keyboard gok, be run on kde ?
<jono> dystopianray: i meant when they auto loaded in gnome...i needed to be root to access them....as well as when i tried to click on a drive in /dev/disk/by-label/ it said i didn't ahve permissions
<dystopianray> BluesKaj: try it out
<dystopianray> jono: oh
<genii> BluesKaj: Seems to work Ok on this box. but I had regular ubuntu first then did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dystopianray> jono: you needd to be root to mount them?
<BluesKaj> dystopianray, doing so as we speak
<genii> jono Putting    user    as an option in fstab will allow regular users to mount the drive. But the write permissions by default will always belong to root. So you need to either change ownership of the entire drive to one user who will always be the one to write there, or to just make a directory there which a user has recursive write privelege to
<jono> dystopianray: ummmm...i think, thats what i have been doing in gnome, just putting in my root password to gain access to each one
<jeff__> hi, all
<x89x> genii : didnt work :(
<dystopianray> jono: are they actually mounted before you are entering your password or is the password being used to mount them too?
<x89x> vesa is crap genii !!!
<genii> x89x: Well, I am fresh out of ideas then, other than compiling from source off of via's site
<genii> x89x: Yes, I agree
<jono> genii: ok...i'm assuming i should just read an fstab manual and i might be able to resolve this problem on my own?
<jeff__> my question is not specifically about kubuntu per se -- I'm trying to compile some C code into a Windows executable from my Kubuntu box.  I've been unable to find a good source for cross-compiling and was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction.
<x89x> is there any other way i can get it to work genii ??
<genii> jono That will give you the syntax of options, etc, yes. The permissions issue is different
<jono> dystopianray: they are in the gnome file manager...however i can't access them unless i clcik on them and put in my root password whenit prompts me for it
<dystopianray> jono: if you set fstab entries for the drives they will be mounted automatically on boot
<x89x> genii : can compiling make it work ?
<genii> x89x: I gave earlier the link
<fdoving> jeff__: mingw32
<jono> dystopianray: thanks for the help...i will try to figure it out on my own now using the fstab entries
<jono> genii: thanks as well
<genii> jono np
<dystopianray> jono: the entires will likely be different to the existing ones
<dystopianray> jono: what filesystems are the other drives using?
<genii> x89x:  I'll find it again
<x89x> genii : theres one folder named CN_CX700-CN800XORG40071-kernel-src_20061107a on my desktop. i cant delete it ! say permission denied !
<jono> dystopianray: all NTFS besides my external
<dystopianray> x89x: who owns it?
<x89x> me
<dystopianray> jono: you'll likely want to setup the fstab entries to mount them so that they are accessible by your user
<dystopianray> jono: do you need/want write support? you'll need to install and use ntfs-3g to mount them
<x89x> i just extracted it dystopianray from an archive. and i am not able to delete it !
<genii> x89x: do: kdesu konqueror         and delete it that way
<dystopianray> x89x: delete it from the terminal with sudo
<genii> (navigate to it of course etc etc)
<dystopianray> x89x: it probably has the owner set to root, or some other user
<genii> x89x: Or dystopianray's way
<x89x> location /home/x89x/Desktop
<jono> dystopianray: ummm...i don't really have time to do that now...i heard that write support for ntfs wasn't complete and it could ^$#$ my partitions up
<x89x> now i enter sudo del /home/x89x/Desktop/FILE NAME  ???
<dystopianray> jono: man, it's not 1997 anymore
<mumin> test
<mumin> hi
<genii> x89x: Actually sudo rm /home/x89x/Desktop/<filename>
<dystopianray> jono: but regardless, the fstab entries for the ntfs partitions will differ from the linux partitions
<jono> dystopianray: will you be on later...i need to go for supper
<dystopianray> jono: you'll probably want to at least specify an fmask
* genii contemplates compiling a Feisty Unichrome driver
<x89x> genii : will it work ?
<x89x> the new driver ? you complie ? genii
<x89x> genii : gives error
<x89x> x89x@x89x:~$ rm /home/x89x/Desktop/CN_CX700-CN800XORG40071-kernel-src_20061107arm: cannot remove `/home/x89x/Desktop/CN_CX700-CN800XORG40071-kernel-src_20061107a': Is a directory
<x89x> x89x@x89x:~$
<KUmelli> anybody knows a german ubuntu chat?
<x89x> dystopianray
<KUmelli> i need some help...
<Rafeiro> how do i install a kth file? its a theme file
<genii> x89x: I am using Feisty here so I could compile the driver. But i have no way to test, no cards of that sort around
<dystopianray> x89x: use rm -rf
<KUmelli> on my feisty i have no sound :/
<x89x> rm: cannot chdir from `/home/x89x/Desktop/CN_CX700-CN800XORG40071-kernel-src_20061107a/src' to `Utility': Permission denied
<genii> dystopianray: Ah, it was a folder then, not a file
<KUmelli> its no fun to shoot people without sound
<dystopianray> x89x: sudo rm -rf
<dystopianray> KUmelli: what sound hardware do you have?
<KUmelli> intel highdefinitionaudio....
<genii> x89x sudo rm -Rf /home/x89x/Desktop/CN_CX700-CN800XORG40071-kernel-src_20061107a
<KUmelli> i thougt i have found the corret *** to run it (* i dont know the correct word for it)
<KUmelli> but it doesent work
<x89x> thenks genii :)))
<dystopianray> KUmelli: can you run alsamixer ?
<dystopianray> KUmelli: from a terminal i mean
<x89x> i didnt put the sudo genii
<x89x> whats sudo for genii ?
<KUmelli> w8
<genii> x89x: I figured as much :) sudo means: Super User Do
<x89x> ok genii :) Btw you compiling those files ?
<genii> x89x: In linux, the superuser is root. they have total control. but it is dangerous to be root always. so some normal users are allowed to run root things by doing sudo <command>
<KUmelli> i opend my terminal
<KUmelli> i dont know alsamix
<dystopianray> KUmelli: type 'alsamixer'
<genii> x89x I am not compiling it. I am still thinking if it is worth it for me, this is only a Pentium 2 with 128 Mb of ram, and already a bit overloaded.
<KUmelli> its the first time i use Ku i spend the whole day on it ^
<KUmelli> done
<dystopianray> KUmelli: did it run? can you see the mixer controls for volume and what not?
<KUmelli> and now?
<genii> x89x: Also i must leave work before it would be done, so next day anyhow would be soonest to see if it completes OK
<KUmelli> yes
<dystopianray> KUmelli: ok good
<KUmelli> master 80 80
<dystopianray> KUmelli: it's likely you just have one of the necessary channels muted or too low volume
<KUmelli> PCM 100 100
<dystopianray> KUmelli: look at PCM too
<dystopianray> KUmelli: is it a laptop?
<KUmelli> IEC958 is at 0
<KUmelli> yes
<genii> x89x If I was using a better computer I would do it without any fuss
<KUmelli> toshiba satelite p
<x89x> genii : my device id was 3230
<dystopianray> you've had no sounds at all since you installed kubuntu?
<KUmelli> yes
<x89x> genii means VIA Chrome 9? IGP (Integrated Graphics Core)
<KUmelli> it worked with windows
<KUmelli> so i think its no hardware problem ;)
<x89x> Kumelli : i too had that problem It works now :)
<grul> hey, is thar an picture viewing program with "next image" very much liek the famous windows application..... picture viewer
<dystopianray> KUmelli: probably a driver problem if all the mixer controls are up
<grul> for all pictussr in a directorty?
<genii> x89x You had the proper source files on the desktop actually, you could have maybe tried to make the driver by yourself
<KUmelli> IEC958 is NOT UP
<x89x> how genii : i have never done it !
<dystopianray> KUmelli: have you tried plugging in some headphones? I think some cards have dodgy headphone detection
<grul> hello
<sebbz> grul: hi
<dystopianray> KUmelli: that one shouldn't matter
<x89x> can u hel me do it genii >
<sebbz> grul: asl?
<grul> is there any program to easily view all images in a directory?
<dystopianray> grul: gwenview?
<sebbz> grul: TEAM EFFORT
<KUmelli> i  get my headphones
<KUmelli> 1 moment
<grul> dystopianray, thanks, i'll check it out
<sebbz> thanks
<genii> x89x I can devote some time to it, yes. But it may be a bit painful
<dystopianray> grul: installed by default on kubuntu
<grul> oh
<grul> dystopianray, thanks
<x89x> genii : plase i'd love you helping me :)
<x89x> really appreciate you genii
<genii> x89x: I have 1 1/2 hours before work finishes, i can help mostly til then (unless I am called away to do some work)
<dystopianray> grul: I don't know what windows application you are talking about, but I like gwenview
<KUmelli> ok i got the headphones
<grul> dystopianray, it works great
<grul> i'm talking about the default image viewer in windows
<x89x> We'll ttry genii
<grul> :ddd
<KUmelli> i d the soundtest again
<x89x> can it be done the PM way genii ??
<genii> x89x: No need :) It may be informative for others if we stay here also
<x89x> ok. lets start genii
<dystopianray> KUmelli: the arts sound test?
<x89x> what do i do first
<genii> x89x: first we need to re-get the source code.
<x89x> http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=25&CatID=2580&SubCatID=101 ?? genii
<genii> Yes
<x89x> first option ??
<KUmelli> the sound test in my system konfigurations
<genii> x89x: Looking :) 1 moment
<genii> x89x Exact model again? I forgot
<x89x> Via Deltachrome IGP. 	3230  My board is K8M890
<cymcy> hello #kubuntu
<x89x> genii http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=5&ArticleID=68&P=5
<miles> what do you type to find out all the "/" commands?
<KUmelli> dystopianray: i tried a game too i have no sound
<dystopianray> KUmelli: which game?
<cymcy> I'm looking for a TNT USB stick compatible, and which I can buy
<KUmelli> only a kde free game
<KUmelli> wormux
<KUmelli> i usually dont play it
<KUmelli> i like warcraft 3 footmen frenzy ;)
<dystopianray> KUmelli: what is your exact sound card model?
<dystopianray> KUmelli: alsamixer should show it
<genii> x89x: So you need file http://www.viaarena.com/Driver/cle266cn400cn-cx700cn800xorg40072-kernel-src_20061226c(20070604103608).zip
<KUmelli> Card: HDA Intel                                                              
<KUmelli>  Chip: Conexant CX20551 (Waikiki)
<x89x> genii how do i download that ?
<dhq> fdoving, did you play around with bemused
<x89x> done genii
<x89x> no
<dhq> !bemused
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bemused - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<x89x> wait its 10 MB genii
<miles> hi
<dhq> any one have any idea bemused server
<miles> bin
<miles> boot
<miles> cdrom
<miles> dev
<miles> etc
<x89x> downloading genii. 2 mins left
<miles> home
<miles> initrd
<miles> initrd.img
<miles> jboss-4.0.0
<genii> x89x: It is done downloading or still going?
<miles> lib
<miles> media
<miles> mnt
<miles> opt
<x89x> 2 mins genii
<miles> proc
<miles> root
<miles> sbin
<miles> srv
<mneptok> miles: please don't
<miles> sys
<miles> tmp
<miles> usr
<miles> var
<miles> vmlinuz
<miles> clear
<genii> x89x: Ah, OK :) After download, you need to unzip it someplace.
<miles> woops sorry
* genii smacks miles
<KUmelli> if you know all the advises for the terminal linux is a great sys. but its hard to learn them all
<miles> sorry guys
<miles> really didnt mean to do that
* miles cries a lil bit
<x89x> genii : where did you get that file from ?
<genii> miles: It just gets frustrating.
<dystopianray> KUmelli: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=349491
<dystopianray> KUmelli: maybe try that
<miles> i understand, im new to IRC
<genii> x89x: I got the link from Via's site.
<genii> x89x: From here: http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=25&CatID=2580&SubCatID=101
<x89x> http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=25&CatID=2580&SubCatID=101 thsi one ?
<KUmelli> ok i read it
<x89x> okey
<dystopianray> KUmelli: or maybe this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=531575
<genii> Yup
<x89x> 25 secs genii left
<x89x> doine genii
<genii> x89x: after it is downloaded and unzipped, we need to make sure the programs needed to compile it are on your computer. so you need to install the package build-essential
<KUmelli> dystopianray: i think i have to improve my english ;)
<KUmelli> i try to read it *gg*<
<genii> work, AFK 2-3 mins
<x89x> unzipped genii
<x89x> whats that package genii ?
<genii> x89x: That package has some programs like the Gnu C Compiler and some utilities like automake and other misc things so you can make C code into executable files
<x89x> its installed genii
<genii> x89x: Good. Now you need to go into a konsole, and be in the directory where the files got put.
<stevo111> hi
<genii> AFK a minute
<stevo111> how can i enable the restricted repositories in the beta of gutsy
<stevo111> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<x89x> genii
<x89x> x89x@x89x:~$ cd /home/x89x/Desktop/cle266cn400cn-cx700cn800xorg40072-kernel-src_20061226c(20070604103608).zip_FILES
<x89x> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<jhutchins> x89x: Use tab completion to ensure proper directory names.  Parenthases are not valid characters.
<jhutchins> x89x: If they are actually part of a path name, they must be escaped.
<x89x> should i rename the folder ?
<x89x> genii or jhutchins : should i rename the folder ??
<stevo111> jhutchins; how do i enable the restricted repositories on gutsy beta?
<jhutchins> stevo111: We will not tell you here, such questions are for #ubuntu+1 - sorry.
<jhutchins> stevo111: We are currently supporting dapper, dapper-LTS, edgy, and feisty.
<x89x> jhutchins : what do i do ?
<jhutchins> stevo111: That's about all we can handle.
<jhutchins> x89x: Use tab completion and/or learn about escaping illegal characters.
<stevo111> ok
<stevo111> thx
<genii> x89x , jhutchins Back. As i look through the pdf install manual for this I see that they want also the Xserver source code as a dependency for this !! <yells a bit>
<genii> *LARGE* download
<jhutchins> genii: All you need is xorg-devel, iirc.
<jhutchins> genii: That provides the headers, which is what it needs.
<jhutchins> x89x: I've got to say, I've seen thousands of people install modern linux distros without this much trouble.
<genii> jhutchins: "Requirements:
<genii> (2) Xorg source code or Xorg Driver Development Kit (some distributions call
<genii>     the SDK for X server driver module development)
<jhutchins> x89x: Is all this just due to an oddball video card?
<genii> Sorry for flood
<jhutchins> Two lines ain't a flood...
<jhutchins> genii: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<jhutchins> x89x: It would be polite for you to read that too if genii is going to help you with it.
<x89x> jhutchins : cmon. let give me a try !
<genii> jhutchins: The IGP Unichrome card he has would work fine with via driver if he was not using Feisty. Buit there is an issue with IGP Unichrome vvxorg via driver and 7.04
<genii> vvxorg=xorg
<grul> i feel good
<x89x> genii : what do i do ?
* jhutchins wonders if he has something in the basement he could sent to x89x...
<jhutchins> x89x: First read that page I sent genii.
<jhutchins> x89x: All this work people are doing to help you is wasted if you do not learn it well enough to help the next person.
<genii> x89x  OK, Found the entire list of packages which it needs to complete successfully. It is fairly extensive. I'm going to pastebin it
<jhutchins> x89x: I expect you to take notes; I expect a web page explaining how to do it, at least in your native language (I will host it if necessary).
<waylandbill> x89x is still not willing to read after two days of help?
<x89x> i'm READIN IT !!
<jhutchins> x89x: Good man.
<x89x> :)
<waylandbill> x89x: excellent!
<jhutchins> waylandbill: He's just anxious to cut to the chase.
<dystopianray> anyone know how to fix the openoffice draw menu entry so it is not in lost+found ?
<waylandbill> jhutchins: go too quick and the chase will cut you down. lol
<x89x> jhutchins : i learnt the audio issue and now can resolve it :))
<jhutchins> x89x: Will you write that up too?
<x89x> where ?
<waylandbill> a wiki is a good place
<x89x> i can help anyone here ! jhutchins
<x89x> genii : whats up ?
<killermach> on my fiesty box, I do "sudo iptables -L " and it's empty,  I look in /etc/init.d/ and there is no init script for iptables.. what am I missing
<waylandbill> killermach: isn't iptables started by the kernel as a library?
<waylandbill> killermach: I could be incorrect.
<genii> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30259/
<killermach> I'm trying to join a wireless connection on my laptop to my wired connection on my laptop via NAT,
<genii> Sorry for lag, work again here
<x89x> genii : should i download them >
<waylandbill> killermach: using natd?
<x89x> genii :  $ apt-get source ??
<genii> x89x: you need to use synaptic to install those packages. you have already some, like build-essential for instance. I will also give you the URL for the entire installation manual. It is what I am working from here.
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(genii/#kubuntu) Bah work again. AFK
<x89x> genii : -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<x89x> rename the folder genii ??
<dystopianray> genii: use tab completion
<x89x> whats tab completion ?? how do i use it ?
<dystopianray> x89x: press tab
<dystopianray> x89x: it will auto complete directory and file names
<hasan> hi guys
<hasan> is there a way to sync motorola mpx220 with kubuntu ?
<x89x> pressing tab does nothing !
<hasan> recently immigrated from windows i donno how to do it is it possible in fact?
<x89x> where do i presss TAB ?
<dystopianray> x89x: press it several times
<x89x> where ?
<x89x> in the teminal
<dystopianray> x89x: on your keyboard
<dystopianray> x89x: while you are typing in a path
<dystopianray> x89x: cd /home/x89x/Desktop/ <tab a few times>
<Haus> <dystopianray> sorry to interupt but your nick makes me think of the movie blade runner :)
<dystopianray> hehe
<Nuked> I have a question... looking at my terminal output, I see that firestarter failed starting. However, when looking for open ports, I see that they are all stealthed... How can this be?
<x89x> i did it. still gives same error !
<dystopianray> Nuked: iptables is separate to firestarter
<genii> OK, unfortunately I cannot stay to help more, it has been the hour and a half already. I will pastebin the entire pdf (if it works ) so someone can continue if they like.
<dystopianray> x89x: did you let autocomplete enter the directory name for you?
<ardchoille> Nuked: firestarter is just a gui to configure iptables, firestarter is not a firewall
<x89x> genii : when next will you come ?
<Nuked> distopianray: I figured as much, but I was under the impression that firestarter had to constantly make the rules
<dystopianray> x89x: once it lists a few directoreisy ou type in the first couple of letters and press tab some more and it'll automatically complete
<ardchoille> Nuked: No, you don't even need firestarter running to have iptables working
<dystopianray> Nuked: I don't know, I don't really know anything about firestarter
<Nuked> ardchoille: I know, I could have done it manually.... I just figured id doublecheck
<Nuked> dystopianray: no problem... thanks
<ardchoille> Nuked: You can always  sudo /etc/init.d/firestarter restart  if it makes you feel better ;)
<x89x>  <dystopianray> It doesnt show that directory !!
<dystopianray> x89x: are you sure?
<x89x>  <dystopianray> it shows the zip file of that
<Nuked> nosrednaekim: I figured out that it was the ati drivers causing my computer to hang
<genii> x89x: Next I will be here tomorrow 8:30 AM my time (EST in Toronto)
<dystopianray> x89x: have you unzipped the zip file?
<frax> ciao a tutti qualcuno mi aiuterebbe a inserire skyper per kubuntu?
<frax> grazie
<x89x> yes  <dystopianray>
<nosrednaekim> Nuked: lol, i don't even remember you,
<ardchoille> lol
<Nuked> wow
<nosrednaekim> Nuked: ther are SOOO many people
<x89x> file name is cle266cn400cn-cx700cn800xorg40072-kernel-src_20061226c(20070604103608).zip_FILES
<dystopianray> x89x: does 'ls' show the directory?
<Haus> .
<genii> x89x jhutchins dystopianray  et al: The entire install for this process: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30264/
<genii> Later
<Haus> switched to bitchx
<Nuked> nosrednaekim: should I file a bug report
<x89x> genii
<x89x> bye
<x89x> take care. thanks for the help :)
<nosrednaekim> Nuked: probably not.
<x89x> dystopianray : how do i use ls ?
<nosrednaekim> Nuked: ask over in #ubuntu-motu
<dystopianray> x89x: enter that directory and type 'ls' and press enter
<Nuked> nosrednaekim: I am afraid that I may incur their wrath
<x89x> dystopianray it shows the directory in the ls
<dystopianray> x89x: so use cd and tab completion to enter the directory
<x89x> dystopianray doesnt show there in cd !
<Haus> what is the command to see all hard ware in my computer?
<jerware> hi
<jerware>   libnet-perl: Depends: perl (>= 5.6.0-16) but it is not going to be installed
<jerware> why.
<dystopianray> Haus: lspci ?
<dystopianray> x89x: are you pressing tab?
<x89x> dystopianray yes !
<Haus> dystopian i know that one... there is another one that i want that gives a more detailed description
<dystopianray> x89x: pastebin what you see after pressing tab a few times
<jerware> perl -v  =>   This is perl, v5.8.8 built for i486-linux-gnu-thread-multi
<dystopianray> Haus: lshal? dmidecode? lspci -vv?
<Haus> thats the one lspci -vv
<Haus> thankx mate
<x89x> dystopianray : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30268/
<dystopianray> x89x: cle266cn400cn-cx700cn800xorg40072-kernel-src_20061226c(20070604103608).zip_FILES/
<dystopianray> x89x: is that not the directory?
<x89x> is is
<x89x> it is
<dystopianray> x89x: so tab complete into it
<dystopianray> x89x: type _ then keep pressing tab
<x89x> dystopianray : i cant choose cle266cn400cn-cx700cn800xorg40072-kernel-src_20061226c(20070604103608).zip_FILES/
<dystopianray> x89x: did you type _ ?
<x89x> it doesnt come up in autocomplete
<x89x> where ?
<dystopianray> x89x: it reaches a match after completing the zip files name
<dystopianray> x89x: you add a _ to remove the ambiguity then continue tab completing
<x89x> x89x@x89x:~$ cle266cn400cn-cx700cn800xorg40072-kernel-src_20061226c(20070604103608).zip_FILES/_ like that dystopianray ??
<dystopianray> x89x: no, remove that last _ and press enter
<dystopianray> x89x: and you'll need to put 'cd' at the start of all that
<x89x>  cd cle266cn400cn-cx700cn800xorg40072-kernel-src_20061226c(20070604103608).zip_FILES/
<x89x> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<dystopianray> x89x: did you tab complete that directory name?
<dystopianray> x89x: it should automatically escape brackets
<x89x> dystopianray : can you type it for me ?
<HayaBusa> can someone please tell me how i can search for other IRC channel / join? thanks
<x89x> dystopianray : it doesnt come up !
<dystopianray> x89x: just put \ before the brackets, dont' worry about tab completion
<dystopianray> HayaBusa: what client are you using?
<NickPresta> HayaBusa, http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode
<HayaBusa> Kanversation
<NickPresta> HayaBusa, alternately, you can do "/list" and then join a channel you list
<HayaBusa> THanks
<x89x> dystopianray : done
<dystopianray> x89x: ok good, now you can continue what you were intending to do
<x89x> TAB completion didnt do it ! x89x
<faires> !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<faires> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<faires> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<dystopianray> x89x: it does do it, you just dont' know how to use tab completion properly
<dystopianray> faires: what exactly do you want to do?
<sjck> Hey, how to gemove the usb/cd-link on desktop? :)
<x89x> where do i learn dystopianray ?
<dystopianray> x89x: google for 'linux terminal beginner' or similar
<faires> dystopianray: I just want to check if automount is already installed, and what exactly it automatically mounts
<NickPresta> linuxcommand.org is a good place to start
<dystopianray> sjck: remove the usb device or cd media
<clouder> Can someone help me get my KMenu back?  It just disappeared.  I have it auto hide and one time I went down it just didn't show up
<dystopianray> clouder: alt+f2, then run 'kcontrol', then turn off auto-hide in the panel config
<faires> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<clouder> dystopianray: thanks
<frax> aa
<stevo111> #alsa yo sup
<faires> Does someone knows what's (if there's any) the similar at kubuntu of System -> Administration -> Restricted Device Drivers?
<faires> (That's on Ubuntu)
<xerosis> faires: being worked on for gutd
<xerosis> *gutsy
<faires> Ah, OK... :(
<laervian> has anyone here speed problems with compiz fusion?
<laervian> I see my gtk applications (such as firefox) dragging when I use compiz fusion :(
<_step_> #espaciolinux
<binarybandit_> hey
<frax> ciao ci sarebbe qualcuno di cosi' gentile che mi sa spiegare come installare skyper per kubuntu 7.04?
<frax> ciao ci sarebbe qualcuno di cosi' gentile che mi sa spiegare come installare skyper per kubuntu 7.04?
<Haus> sup niggaz
<Haus> god damn i regret that i installed ubuntu... i should have gone with kubuntu
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !ohmy | Haus
<ubotu> Haus: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<evilmm> Haus: lol
<Haus> : )
<Haus> just for yalls info im a black man
<Haus> but im kind
<Haus> :D
<binarybandit_> can I ask a n00b question her?
<binarybandit_> here*
<NickPresta> Haus, it's the internet. Either talk properly or try not to talk at all. There are no such thing as "niggaz" on the internet. ;)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> frax: What is your native language?
<frax> ci sono italiani?
<NickPresta> !it | frax
<ubotu> frax: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<binarybandit_> not me :'(
<Haus> nickpresta :P
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> NickPresta: Beat me to it.
<frax> grazie
<Haus> lol just joking... im not black
<Haus> but i listen to snoop dogg though
<Haus> ;)
<frax> cosa significa?
<binarybandit_> I get a command 0xa0 timeout error on boot from a live cd, is that a problem sith my sata settings?
<frax> Forwarding to another channel
<frax> ?
<Haus> and i am a nerd, true.. and i gots tha thick glasses
<Haus> :_D
<waylandbill> Haus: really? how thick? :-D
<NickPresta> frax, I assume you want to install skype on Kubuntu?
<Haus> waylandbill... have you ever seen nasas telescope glass? ;)
<binarybandit_> anyone know?
<Haus> sudo apt-get install skype... or just get the debian skype off their url.. i use it and it works fine
<Haus> love skype... no need for the phone bill no moe
* WhtWolfTeraDyne uses Skype's deb repo
* WhtWolfTeraDyne wants an openmoko, but can't afford it yet...
<Haus> openmoko? is that the iphone clone?
<Haus> the open source iphone LOL xD
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Haus: Yes, but it's cheaper than the GreenPhone, and I haven't heard of any other decent Linux-based phones.
<Haus> all this is just nonesenss DOES IT RUN LINUX? :D
<Haus> ima checky youtube for movies on openmoko
<Haus> hold on yall nigaz
<binarybandit_> haus, your gonna get a boot up yer backside
<binarybandit_> :p
<jerry> #ubuntu-cl
<Haus> ;D
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> binarybandit_: ? what?
<Haus> im on bitchx so yall betta recognize
<Haus> im tha top dog
<Haus> i even do my urls with elinks text bassed url browser
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> ...
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Not impressed...
<Haus> god damn i am surfin del.icu.us
<binarybandit_> I get a command 0xa0 timeout error on boot from a live cd, is that an issue with my sata settings?
<Rockj> Hey. Im wondering how I may be able to play this stream in firefox? http://www.adressa.no/tv/index.jsp?id=1413
<Haus> WhtWolfTeraDyne lol maybe you have some browser that reads zeros and onces that would be even more leet
<NickPresta> Haus, why did you come here?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Haus: Nope. Just Konqueror, SeaMonkey, and Lynx
<waylandbill> !repeat | binarybandit_
<ubotu> binarybandit_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Haus> NickPresta some peeps in here helped me with my ACPI troubles earlier today
#kubuntu 2007-07-18
(intelikey/#kubuntu) ok.    so is that needed when specifying the addy on the ifconfig command to bring up an interface or will it default to something reasonable for a lan  ?
(bordy/#kubuntu) Any ideas as to why my bouncy cursor would freeze when I start up, and then my Home Folder stalls out on me making it unreachable?
<Biovore> ifconfig <interface> <ipaddress> netmask <netmask>
<strungstephen> hello just started using kubuntu wonder how this works
<jerware> i have libnet1 installed, yet the make fails when i attempt to install Perls interface to libnet
<NickPresta> strungstephen, how what works?
<Biovore> strungstephen: ban spanking new to linux/unix ?
<strungstephen> having problem logging on as root anyone help
<Biovore> there is no root
<savetheWorld> Biovore: And I'm in!
<Biovore> yay!!!
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<NickPresta> strungstephen, you don't login as root for security reasons and because the account doesn't exist by default
<savetheWorld> Biovore: thank you for the help. Its appreciated.
<Biovore> np
<intelikey> Biovore ok.    i think i understand all that.   so for a two box lan    ifconfig eth0 172.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.2      will that work?
<savetheWorld> (or the account exists but has no password set on it so you cant login)
<strungstephen> some things that i want to do is says i must be in administratormode
<Biovore> might want 255.255.255.4
<cdnpenguin> actually root does exist by default
<Biovore> need space for a broadcast
<NickPresta> !sudo | strungstephen
<ubotu> strungstephen: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Biovore> and a default gw
<intelikey> oh ok.
<savetheWorld> sudo su -   ^-^
<intelikey> savetheWorld or sudo -i
<savetheWorld> Biovore: route picked it up immediately
<Biovore> route -n to see your routing table
<cdnpenguin> ip route
<intelikey> Biovore will it hurt anything to make it .16 say  or will that just add fluff ?
<Biovore> intelikey: if your on an isolated lan.. who cares..  10.0.0.0/8  have fun..
<strungstephen> thanks for the link.  since im new to linux could you tell me a good source for learning to use the command line
<intelikey> heh   that would be like having the whole internet in the lan but nothing actually there   ???     tons of addresses  to one place ?     or am i talking through my hat again?
<NickPresta> strungstephen, linuxcommand.org
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> strungstephen: If you want a good podcast for linux beginners, check out Linux Reality. http://www.linuxreality.com/
<strungstephen> i noticed when i installed dapper drake it told me security updates were not installed what does this mean
<Biovore> intelikey: basicly.. 10.0.0.0/8 172.16.0.0/16 192.168.0.0/16 are non routable networks you can use as lan network IP's
<Biovore> everyone seems to pick the 192.168 address but you could use 172.16.xx.xx or 10.xx.xx.xx address as well
<intelikey> right i knew the  10 172 192 ranges are reserved  but that's about the end of what i knew.
<Biovore> Infact, alot of ISP's uses the 10.0.0.0 ip's for there internet network.. (like comcast cable users)
<Biovore> You will also notice that there are no 48.0.0.0/8 IP address on the net..
<Minataku> 192.168.0.XXX and 192.168.1.XXX are safe, and personally I don't think there are any 192.168.XXX.XXX out there at all
<intelikey> Minataku there can't be,  they are reserved
<cdnpenguin> you can use anything in the 192.168.0.0/16
<Biovore> yup
<cdnpenguin> behind a NAT you can use them
<Minataku> Ah, that /16 at the end I didn't quite understand
<Biovore> yeah.. 192.168.0.0 are non-routables.. meaning internet routers will not route them..
<cdnpenguin> 192.168.0.0 - 192.168.255.255
* Minataku nods
<Biovore> also applies to 10.xxx.xxx.xxx and 172.16.xxx.xxx
<cdnpenguin> another way of expressing a netmask of 255.255.0.0
<cdnpenguin> Sorry, that is part of my day job
<Minataku> I knew it was that, but I've never known what the numbers applied to
<Minataku> cdnpenguin: Oh, I don't mind at all
<cdnpenguin> a good explanation is the tcpip guide
<Minataku> I wouldn't have expressed interest if I didn't care :3
<intelikey> cdnpenguin link ?
<cdnpenguin> http://www.tcpipguide.com/free/t_IPClasslessAddressingClasslessInterDomainRoutingCI.htm
<intelikey> ty
<cdnpenguin> was already working on it :)
<cdnpenguin> np
<Biovore> or look up RFC1918
<cdnpenguin> the guide is much nicer read
<cdnpenguin> my 65 year old dad can read it
<Biovore> rgr
<Minataku> cdnpenguin: Yes, but can he understand it?
<cdnpenguin> I bought the book, and yes he can
<Minataku> I can read a book on theoretical physics, doesn't mean I'll get it ;3
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> Sorry, just being pedantic :3
<intelikey> they wont allow dl
<cdnpenguin> I got a free copy from my LUG to review.  Like it so much I bought the PDF+another copy for the office
<cdnpenguin> For such a dry topic the book he wrote (and the web site) is easy to read with out sacrificing technical accuracy
<BluesKaj> cdnpenguin, I'm almost 64 will it put me to sleep if I read it in bed ? :)
<cdnpenguin> It depends if you are interested or not :)
<intelikey> the website is unreadable in links   lines are too long  text is cut off
<Biovore> At 64, your wife next you puts you to sleep :-P
<BluesKaj> at 64 wife has her own bedroom :)
<cdnpenguin> the one complaint is that the site is not CLI friendly
<intelikey> cdnpenguin yep
<cdnpenguin> I find the GUI navigation awkward, but it is a goldmine of info
<cdnpenguin> assuming of course that you are interested in this stuff
<Biovore> www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc1918.html  <-- Address Allocation for PRivate Internets
<cdnpenguin> I personally find http://lartc.org an interesting read... but I am aware that I am not exactly in the middle of the bell curve on this one
<intelikey> Biovore cli friendly too  :)
<Biovore> text always is..
<savetheWorld> BluesKaj: at 64, 50% of wives have their own house.. :-)
<cdnpenguin> heh heh
<intelikey> heh it's all text   only the format changes
<cdnpenguin> Not if you are married to a divorce lawyer
<BluesKaj> yeah , she has 50% :)
<intelikey> two story home ?   you have your story and she has hers
<intelikey> that's my story and i'm unnimus about it.
<savetheWorld> If she's a lawyer shee gets 80% and then bills you her fees for the remain 25%   (yes it adds up to 105%)
<BluesKaj> nope , 2 level backsplit ...but I do have my own window :)
<intelikey> yeah divorce is a bad thing.   shouldn't be any such thing.
<BluesKaj> my daughter divorced a lawyer
<cdnpenguin> unfortunate
<james> can anyone help me manually mount a sata drive
<intelikey> well ok,   maybe there shouldn't be any such thing unless someone maries a lawyer
<james> i have been reading the faq but get errors at gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<james> gedit is for ubuntu
<cdnpenguin> james do you at least know the device name
<intelikey> james     sudo mount </dev/something> </mount/point> <-o args.if,needed>
<Biovore> james: kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<cdnpenguin> ie. /dev/sdc
<intelikey> example; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/windows/ -o umask=000
<cdnpenguin> sudo aptitude install ntfs-3g
<cdnpenguin> then you can have write access to ntfs
<cdnpenguin> I would modify intelikey's command slightly: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/windows/ -o umask=000,ro
<genii> Back briefly from other work. Did x89x make any progress/get any help compiling the Unichrome driver? Just curious mainly ...
* genii sips a coffee and tries not to think about much
<james> ok now what would i change in that command if the file system were ext3?   sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1/ -o umask=000
<Biovore> add a -t ext3
<intelikey> genii idk  i talked with him quite a while yesterday but don't know if it was before or after that issue   (wasn't about it)
<genii> waylandbill: You alive?
<intelikey> james you drop from - onward
<genii> intelikey Ah OK. Earlier today was trying to help him with an S3 Unichrome driver install/compile. Tedious
<intelikey> james   sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1/
<intelikey> genii ah.   havent seen him today.
<genii> thanks
<intelikey> james the reson,   umask= is a fs specific argument which only applies to M$ file systems (because they don't have permissions bits  you have too mask them)
<intelikey> my a key is not accepting every stroke
<BluesKaj> waylandbill, was here earlier
<intelikey> aa << pressed 5 times
<BluesKaj> an hr or so ago
<genii> BluesKaj: Hi :) Still here I see
<BluesKaj> in and out , genii
<james> ontelikey it took the command sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1/
<james> is there anything else that needs to be done ?
<james> from here for me to access the data on the drive?
<genii> BluesKaj: Yeah me too. Just curious if x89x got some help compiling that driver. Long and convoluted etc
<BluesKaj> been busy around the yard but check in every once in a while :)
<intelikey> james that was a one time mount.  if you want it permanant you put an entry in the fstab
<intelikey> /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1/ auto defaults 0 0
<intelikey> james that line  ^
<BluesKaj> musta worked genii , haven't seen him since
<james> many many thanks intelikey i will try now
<intelikey> welcome
<genii> BluesKaj: Well, in 12 hours I'll be back for extended times... I told him if he got no help tonight be here after then and I'd see what I could do
<james> intelikey
<james> dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1/ auto defaults 0 0
<james> bash: /dev/sdb1: Permission denie
<intelikey> james that line belongs in the /etc/fstab file  not executed from the console
<intelikey> james kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<intelikey> execute that ^   and copy/paste the line into it
<james> just at the bottom?
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> save and exit, you're done
<james> ok now that all that is done, how the heck do i get to the drive?
<genii> AFK, smoke break :)
<james> i go to /media and it is empty
<intelikey> james file manager    navigate to    /media/sdb1
<james> ya that is empty
<intelikey> james and it's not supposed to be ?
<james> i have data on the drive
<intelikey> note file:///media/sdb1   is not the same as  media://sdb1
<james> 50 gb worth
<james> intelikey the owner is root
<intelikey> james so give your self permission     sudo chown `whoami` -R /media/sdb1
<Minataku> genii! :D
<intelikey> run that and you'll own it
<Huas> sup niggaz, i did a sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and it messed up all my menues so i did a sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop and tha shitz is still messed up--- what gives?
<james> it worked perfectly
<james> and now shows as a drive and not a folder
<intelikey> Huas removing the meta package changes nothing
<Huas> intelikey yeah it seemed a little to easy
<Huas> is  kde still on ma disk but messed up now?
<Huas> :(
<genii> Back
<genii> Minataku: Hi
<intelikey> still there, messed up would depend on many things, but your removing the meta package is not one of them
<Minataku> :D
<intelikey> @ Huas ^
<Huas> can i add the meta package again?
<Huas> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop <- do that again?
<james> thanks again intelikey
<intelikey> you can but why would you.  all it's for is to "depend on other packages"  which are already there so adding the meta package will do nothing, as removing it does nothing
<Huas> intelikey so everything is the same?
<Huas> ok niggaz that calms me down a bit:)
<NickPresta> Huas, could you please stop using that word. It's annoying and I'm sure it is offensive to at least one person in this channel.
<Huas> nickpresta oh foe shoe.... im black myself so no offence bro
<Huas> hello?
<intelikey> that's it.   i'm going to build a cross over cable and connect these two boxen now.     i'll be back, probably asking for help to get a LAN setup, later
<ounsa> hello
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !hi | ounsa
<ubotu> ounsa: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> ... became quiet all of a sudden...
<Schuenemann> a plane just crashed here
<Biovore> where is here?
<Schuenemann> brazil
* WhtWolfTeraDyne wonders if it's on CNN, but doesn't want to interrupt the DVR
<roch> hola
<Schuenemann> !hola | roch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hola - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<roch> hablas espaol !!!
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Schuenemann> !es | roch
<ubotu> roch: please see above
<roch> si pero esta en ingles :(
<Schuenemann> ?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> ?
<Schuenemann>  /join #kubuntu-es
<roch> ok
<kgx> can someone tell me how can i prevent the  "WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!" error when using ssh?
<kgx> i need this for one host only, the rest should still warn me
<sjck> kgx I thought it warn only first time?
<kgx> nah it doesnt even let me connect, i need to remove the key from my known_hosts file before i can connect
<stdin> kgx: see message like "offending host is on line # of ~/.ssh/known_hosts" ?
<kgx> stdin: yeah i know :) i've removed that line and then it works. but i was wondering if its possible to do it without manually removing that line?
<stdin> kgx: not really, it's a security feature
<kgx> ok, thanks
<stdin> kgx: do you own the host?
<kgx> yeah
<stdin> kgx: is it dual-booting 2 linux distros then?
<kgx> its my home computer. it happens when i switch between windows and liux.
<stdin> ahh
<stdin> ssh server on windows?
<kgx> yep
<kgx> openssh on cygwin
<stdin> kgx: you could just copy the cygwin directory "/etc/ssh" to the linux one (or vise-versa), then they'd have the same ID
<kgx> stdin: thanks...didn't think it'd work. cheers :) you're always the one to answer questions in this channel!
<stdin> heh, seems that way :)
<CaBlGuY> !win32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stdin> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<stdin> CaBlGuY ^
<CaBlGuY> word..  ;)
<word> curses!
<CaBlGuY> lol
* stdin sleeps, as it's 01:50 and he's just read 100 pages of his C++ book
<blackjeebus> Whenever I insert this Sprint Aircard [Merlin S620]  into the PCMCIA slot on this laptop [Latitude D520] , the system locks and I have to do a hard reboot....Anyone ever have problems with any kind of PCMCIA card?
<Dragnslcr> 100 pages of a C++ book? How can anyone not fall asleep after that
<blackjeebus> No one having PCMCIA troubles eh?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Very quiet tonight. It's unusual.
<clouder> i have 232gb hard drive.  How smart is it to make my home directory 200gb and leave 32gb to everything else?
<Schuenemann> as smart as locking yourself on the fridge to check if the light really turns off when the door closes
<roch> hola
<clouder> what would you recommend?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> clouder: I use a 10 GB partition for system stuff and 48 GB for my home directory, so...
<roch> suport in spanish?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Schuenemann> !es | roch
<ubotu> roch: please see above
<Schuenemann> you did it again
<roch> ok perdon, es q reinicie
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> And sadly enough, I'm making my bed at the same time.
<jhutchins> clouder: Wherever you partition your space, you're going to need it on the other partition.  I recommend that you make one partition and do backups.
<jhutchins> (well, one for / and one for swap)
<jhutchins> clouder: If you do as you suggested, you'll most likely discover some app that wants to put a bunch of stuff in /usr/share, or maybe buffer large downloads in /var/cache.
<jhutchins> clouder: Or you'll do something that writes a flood to the log files.
* WhtWolfTeraDyne uses seperate home and root partitions, and backs up to another computer
<jhutchins> If you have a current backup of /home, you don't need it on a seprate partition, just install and restore.
<jhutchins> Anyway, dat's my advice.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> jhutchins: That's probably what I'll do once Gutsy comes out
<agracey> has anybody had problems with the SATA dvd burners
<agracey> when I install mine my computer will not POST
<litwell> hello
<agracey> hi
<litwell> I want to clear everything on /tmp on shutdown, but it's an ext3 fs. so I have this problem
<litwell> I can't (shouldn't :) delete lost+found
<litwell> how do I redirect this command "ls -a /tmp | sed -e '/lost+found/d'" to "rm" so I can put it on /etc/init.d/syslogd ?
<padrote> Theresa, are you a girl?
<Bearcat> nope, this is Bearcat. I'm working on Thersa's computer trying to fix stuff
<Bearcat> Bearcat == male (for what that matters)
<Minataku> It matters a lot
<Minataku> Now you'll get 90% less help
<Minataku> XD
<Bearcat> my first frustration of the night is that i can't get adept to run. It claims that something else is using it's resources and all the ps-ing and grepping doesn't show me what it is
<Bearcat> O.o
* Bearcat looks down and tucks himself.
<Bearcat> better?
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Bearcat> whooo
* Bearcat tries that
<padrote> lol Minataku
<Bearcat> much better!
<Bearcat> thank you Minataku
<Minataku> np
<Bearcat> now i can get back to the problem i've been working on for weeks now
<Minataku> http://nekobooru.net/post/view/3111 << Ubuntu wallpaper :3
<clouder> So after what jhutchins said I'm thinking I should make a large fat32 partition (in case I need access to it from windows) put all my porn and music on there.  Then create an average size home partition that I can backup easily, and then drop ~10-15gb on system.  Does that sound like a decent plan?
<Minataku> Someone linked me to that particular post
<Bearcat> ugh...downloading 58 mgs of updates on my friends dial-up is no fun!!
<Minataku> Be careful, other parts of the site are decidedly NSFW
* WhtWolfTeraDyne saves linked wallpaper and goes off to find more
* WhtWolfTeraDyne decides to go look on deviantArt and Flickr instead
<Minataku> I just got the link, don't look at me for the rest of the site's content
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> It's all anime pics, though
<Bearcat> ok. i
<Bearcat> i'm at a bit of a loss here. I've got the latest kubunu install on this thing. When i load up the live disk i can scan on thier scanner with kooka. When i use thier machine sans live disk. i can't Kooka can't find the scanner. This has to be a configuration issue.  I have deleted all of the kooka settings so they could be re-gened and nothing has worked.
<Bearcat> Any ideas? Could it actually be a sane problem?
<mneptok> clouder: i'd do it differently
<intelikey> don't ya need some sort of a 'dhcp' program to use dhcp addressing ?    or am i all wet ?
<mneptok> intelikey: DHCP client is built-in and ready
<intelikey> mneptok built into what ?
<mneptok> *ubuntu
<intelikey> then i probably need to install it
<mneptok> you don't need to install anything to get a DHCP address.
<mneptok> lease. blah.
<mneptok> sudo dhclient $interface
<mneptok> sudo dhclient eth0
<mneptok> or whatever
<intelikey> like i said i'll hve to install it
<mneptok> dhclient is already installed
<intelikey> tty1 [root@~]  dhclient
<intelikey> -root: dhclient: command not found
<intelikey> no it's not
<intelikey> care to retract ?
<mneptok> [mneptok@ra]  mneptok :: which dhclient
<mneptok> /sbin/dhclient
<raylu> it is with most distros of ubuntu...
<mneptok> not really
<raylu> how do i set up a simple network boot?
<raylu> i dont want a thin-client that works with 8 different operating systems; i just want a remote boot
<intelikey> tty1 [root@~]  which dhclient
<intelikey> tty1 [root@~] 
<mneptok> care to put /sbin in root's path? or use sudo?
<intelikey> it's there
<intelikey> tty1 [root@~]  echo $PATH
<intelikey> ./:/opt/firefox/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbintty1 [root@~] 
<mneptok> try "locate dhclient"
<clouder> mneptok: what would you do briefly?  I'm just trying to get a few ideas/scenarios before I start slicing up my drives
<intelikey> locate is not installed either
<mneptok> uname -a ?
<intelikey> tty1 [root@~]  uname -a
<intelikey> Linux zeos486 2.4.27-2-k6 #1 Wed Dec 21 11:27:37 UTC 2005 i586 GNU/Linux
<intelikey> are we through playing now ?
<intelikey> i'll go install dhclient
<mneptok> what version of Ubuntu is *that*?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> mneptok: I'm starting to wonder...
<intelikey> dapper
<raylu> o.0
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> ... wow...
<intelikey> installing  dhcp3-server and client
<mneptok> [mneptok@hypnotoad]  mneptok :: uname -a
<mneptok> Linux hypnotoad 2.6.15-28-amd64-k8 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Mar 13 20:57:54 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mneptok> [mneptok@hypnotoad]  mneptok :: which dhclient
<mneptok> that's Dapper
<mneptok> /sbin/dhclient
<chaotic> man gnome recently sucks  and so does debian
<chaotic> i  tried to have debian and kubuntu
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Linux feralnet 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 20:19:32 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux  < That's Feisty
<chaotic> i   just removed debian
<intelikey> mneptok please act your age.    and thanks for answering my question,  it's dhcp-client  that i was asking about
<chaotic> i  dont kno  y ppl like gnome
<chaotic> its annoying having two  bars
<mneptok> intelikey: please, stop the personal comments
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> chaotic: It can be customized to only have one, but... meh... KDE\Fluxbox\WindowMaker for me.
<mneptok> intelikey: did you configure DHCP networking during install? and is this desktop or server?
<intelikey> no
<Bearcat> i'm trying to uninstall sane and it's associated programs completly so i can reinstall in case this is a config problem.  However, adept tells me i can't do so as it would break things.  Any ideas on what i can do? Pretend i am a newbie (i am to debian/kubuntu). I just want to get this scanner working and it works on the live disk so i am at a loss.
<mneptok> did you use static networking or no network at all?
<tupa> does sources.list has all the packages available or I have to add some extra lines?
<raylu> Bearcat, pastebin what apt says?
<tupa> in debian you have to add contrib and non-free
<tupa> is it the same un ubuntu?
<raylu> tupa, yes; i think restricted and backports
<intelikey> no
* raylu never knows, i just enable them all :P
<Bearcat> raylu: which paste bin?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Minataku: For your wallpaper, I now give you one that I've found > http://flickr.com/photos/renanbirck/386721909/
<raylu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<raylu> or http://pastecode.org
<raylu> because it's urls are nicer ^^
<tupa> raylu, what are restricted packages? I'm taking a guess and say backports are previous releases packages
<Minataku> WhtWolfTeraDyne: Oooh, nice
<raylu> restricted are the ones with legal strings
<raylu> but intelikey might be saying "no" at me
<tupa> mmm, it would be like non-free in debian
<Bearcat> raylu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30292/
<raylu> non-free just means...non-free
<raylu> free things can have legal issues
<raylu> Bearcat, oh...i thought it mentioned specific pacakges
<Bearcat> nope
<raylu> *packages; if it's just one line, you can paste it in here
<Bearcat> i wish
<raylu> you might want to try: sudo dpkg --configure -a
* Bearcat tries that
* raylu watches as Bearcat's computer explodes in firey mushroom
<Bearcat> O.o
<raylu> lol; what'd it do?
<Bearcat> raylu: it says "now loading Vista"
<raylu> ...
<raylu> what?
<Bearcat> neverming
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> XD
<Bearcat> that would be the equivilant of an explosion to me
<raylu> lol
<Bearcat> no dice.
<BluesKaj> it prolly releases pending installs or removals that are stalled
<Bearcat> it's still not removing those packages
<raylu> Bearcat, are you using aptitude or apt-get?
<Bearcat> i went to update the system, saw that it was gonna downlload 58 megs and canceled.
* WhtWolfTeraDyne saves the funny part to his "kubuntu_funny_chat" file
<BluesKaj> Bearcat, try  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Bearcat> now i'm just trying to *completely* reinstall sane
<Bearcat> and i'm using adept
<Bearcat> BluesKaj: done
<chaotic> is there any way to  remove the temporary root  access and have   it always on  like   debian has
<intelikey> Bearcat sudo  apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install <package names here>
<raylu> Bearcat, try it with "sudo aptitude remove sane" or whatever package you wanted to get rid of
<raylu> chaotic, "su" or "sudo -s"
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> chaotic: "sudo passwd root", IIRC.
<Bearcat> intelikey: it's complaining about The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Bearcat>   sun-java6-bin: Depends: sun-java6-jre (= 6-00-2ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<intelikey> ummmm hmmmm  there's the issue.
<Bearcat> intelikey: yeah, and i'd really rather not take the time this eveing to download the 58 mgs tonight.
<intelikey> umkay
<Bearcat> it's not that i'm impatient it's that it's dial-up and i don't get the opportunity to be over here to fix this very often. Her husband is very sick so my windows of opportinuty are narrow,
<Bearcat> right now this scanner issue is the last major hurdle and she is up and running.
<intelikey> ooops   dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/dhcp3-server_3.0.3-6ubuntu7_i386.deb (--unpack):
<intelikey>  trying to overwrite `/etc/init.d', which is also in package x11-common
<intelikey> i guess i'll have to rm /etc/init.d and mkdir /etc/init.d   a symlink to /dev/null has confused dpkg
<intelikey> ah shoot,  it seems that the package doesn't do dependancy checking
<intelikey> Setting up dhcp3-server (3.0.3-6ubuntu7) ...
<Bearcat> alight, i'll just tell them to let it run overnight and then come back tomorrow
<intelikey>  /var/lib/dpkg/info/dhcp3-server.postinst: 24: adduser: not found
<Bearcat> thanks folks
<intelikey> if adduser is a dependancy then why doesn't the package depend on adduser   ?
<intelikey> i'll call that a bug.
<tek> just out of curiousity, are there any recommended IM clients besides Kopete and GAIM that do Jabber+ standard IM services?
<NightBird> intelikey: you don't have adduser installed?  I thought that was included by default..
<intelikey> NightBird default is mearly a starting point on the long road to "right"
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> intelikey: You should file a bug report on that dependency problem at Launchpad.
<intelikey> NightBird after install  i did something like     for Q in `dpkg -l | cut -d' ' -f3` ;do apt-get remove -y $Q ;done    and went to bed...    crude but affective! next day i had a clean base system on which i added what i wanted
<rrbiz> windows codecs ?
<intelikey> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> WhtWolfTeraDyne, what good will that do , launchpad never issues any fixes ...what PITA it is on google ...it would be nice not have to commiserate with others that have the same problem , but that does help fix it ...google should be shot for having launchpad at the top their query list
<rrbiz> ty
<intelikey> WhtWolfTeraDyne yeah i probably should,   but probably wont,  i'm not regestered, don't want to reg. and that bug most likely will never affect anyone else.
<BluesKaj> er doesn't help fix
* intelikey immagines that he's the only one running linux without  passwd and useradd installed ....     (just a guess)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> BluesKaj: Sadly, it's the only real way to file bugs for *buntu, even if it isn't exacly the best way.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> intelikey: Whatever you think is best...
* intelikey often opts for convienant rather than best.    sad but true
<BluesKaj> intelikey, so you don't have the annoying dialog box asking for your password when you want to run apt or ...whatever ?
<BluesKaj> er adept
<intelikey> BluesKaj nope.   i don't have a password
<intelikey> all accounts are locked
<rrbiz> intelikey: those instructions are for ubuntu not kubuntu, i'll have to figure it out
<damien_> Hi guys, Anyone know a good Imageresizer in Adept?
<hitmanWilly> damien_: gimp does that well
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> damien_: digiKam has a resize option if you have it in an album.
<intelikey> krita ?
<blackjeebus> When I plug my Sprint Connection Card into the PCMCIA slot on this laptop [Dell Latitude D520] , the system immediately locks. But my Verizon one works perfectly. Is there something special I need to do for the Sprint card [Merlin S560] ?
<intelikey> rrbiz what exactly are you trying to do ?
<K-Ryan> blackjeebus: It should be in when you start your laptop, don't plug it in while it's booted.
<blackjeebus> If I have it in while booting, it locks the system
<blackjeebus> Right in the middle of boot
<K-Ryan> Under loading hardware drivers?
<blackjeebus> Lemme check; its usually when its assigning the memory address to the device
* K-Ryan wouldn't know what to do, but is trying anyway.
<intelikey> K-Ryan no plugging pc cards while running ?     sense when ?
<K-Ryan> intelikey: I dunno, I thought it was like a hard drive kind of deal.
<K-Ryan> More like a USB kind of deal I guess?
<intelikey> yeah
<K-Ryan> Oh, cool
<K-Ryan> Didn't know that
<intelikey> in mandrake there was an app for umounting/disconnecting/unsyncing the card first  but you didn't have to use it...     i haven't messed with a pc card in several years now.
<blackjeebus> Yeah it locks up on boot right after "pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window blah blah blah
<K-Ryan> Hrmm
<intelikey> was kinda like using "eject" on a cdrom   good but not always needed, sometimes you can just push the button
<K-Ryan> Might want to look around in !wifi
<K-Ryan> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<K-Ryan> There is a section about supported cards, look in there for your card.
<K-Ryan> With the card there will be a short guide on what is needed.
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: nah, this wouldn't be in there...
<K-Ryan> hitmanWilly: What if a card caused freezing if the laptop wasn't setup beforehand?
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: its basically a DSL modem that connects with a cell signal
<K-Ryan> Couldn't a card need presetup?
<intelikey> it sounds more like the wrong driver is black listed
<rrbiz> intelikey: i was just try'n to get w32codecs, had to add the medibuntu rep and apt-get it, those instructions from the bot are for ubuntu's package manager
<blackjeebus> yeah
<blackjeebus> my verizon one works PERFECTLY
<K-Ryan> So why not use that? o.O
<blackjeebus> well its not really mine; I needed another card to test
<K-Ryan> Ah
<tupa> how do I install xserver-xorg-video-unichrome. I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it is not listed
<hitmanWilly> blackjeebus: they use different protocols, and the sprint ones have multiple protocol support iirc
<tupa> how do I install xserver-xorg-video-unichrome?. I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it is not listed
<intelikey> rrbiz the instructions are for synaptic  yes  but the other info like what to put in the sources.list and where to find the packages are there      did you get things working ?
<BluesKaj> rrbiz, i find adding the repos to the sources list and updating is easier and more effective than using adept or synaptic to do it
<blackjeebus> hitmanWilly: Meaning I would have to enable something extra?
<hitmanWilly> blackjeebus: or it could act as a softmodem, which would suck for you :)
<intelikey> !find xserver-xorg-driver-unichrome
<ubotu> Package/file xserver-xorg-driver-unichrome does not exist in feisty
<BluesKaj> getting close to my sacktime folks ...take care , and nite all
* hitmanWilly messed around with one of those on windows once, never tried it in nix
<intelikey> !find unichrome
<ubotu> Found: xserver-xorg-video-unichrome
<intelikey> tupa sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-unichrome
<tupa> intelikey -_-
<tupa> I already know that, and how do you make it work !!
<intelikey> never messed with that...    don't know what kind of module it is,   if it's supposed to be a driver just edit the xorg.conf and put  unichrome   where   vesa   was
<intelikey> be prepaired to fix it in the dark though
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !info xserver-xorg-video-unichrome
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-video-unichrome: X.Org X server -- VIA display driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.2.6.99-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 83 kB, installed size 248 kB
<K-Ryan> intelikey: CLI is fun =)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> it might be listed as "via", or something that's not "unichrome".
<intelikey> K-Ryan preching to the quiour
<mneptok> "via" is the default Unichrome driver from Main
<K-Ryan> ?
<mneptok> anything with a Unichrome chipset should get "via" during installation.
<intelikey> mneptok there is a driver  via  yes what is that packge ^  ?
<mneptok> intelikey: no idea. never messed with it.
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> that's what i said....   lol
<rrbiz> intelikey: BluesKaj: yeah i added manually, i'm all good, but those instructions wouldn't pertain to kubuntu
<rrbiz> at least not right off i spose
<mneptok> i could install it, but the "via" driver is working fine. and that's the girlfriend's machine.
<intelikey> blueskaj already left.
<tupa> mneptok I think you are wrong, I'm using vesa, via driver doesn't work
<tupa> it freezes
<mneptok> tupa: the Unichrome i have is not recent
<tupa> ok
<tupa> well, then freezes for newer unichrome chips :)
<tupa> just an incomplete truth
<mneptok> i know there's a Unichrome is the machine, and i know the "via" driver works.
<mneptok> other that that ... pray to whatever gods you worship.
<mneptok> *than
<tupa> rrbiz do you have unichrome?
<hitmanWilly> is there an actual 'unichrome' driver?
<intelikey> if i use a car battery to test this cat5 cable  i can just contact each end of each wire to each post and watch for a spark to make sure it's not open circut   right ?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: yeah, you try that :P
<mneptok> intelikey: wait for lightning
<intelikey> hitmanWilly i'm fixing to.
* WhtWolfTeraDyne imagines intelikey being blown halfway across a football field...
<tupa> wish me luck
<hitmanWilly> actually, that might even work...
<tupa> I'm trying unichrome in xorg.conf
<intelikey> it's 20m  there is enough resistance it won't over heat
* mneptok waves
* hitmanWilly shorts out jumper cables to test car batteries all the time
<hitmanWilly> or at least the cables
<intelikey> light duty cables that works.  but you don't want to do that with 6ought welding leads
<hitmanWilly> no, not that dumb
* intelikey supposes that most people don't use that heavy of a jumper cable...
<intelikey> probably not even 2 ought
<ShockValue> anyone know what i need to install to get NNTP support for python?
<intelikey> !find nntp
<ubotu> Found: cyrus-nntpd-2.2, libnews-nntpclient-perl, nntp, openntpd, phpgroupware-nntp
<tupa> does anyone here know how to setup xserver-xorg-video-unichrome?
<thunderbolt> ShockValue: at one time, there was an NNTP library with python.
<tupa> I removed vesa and wrote unichrome and it didn't work
<intelikey> i don't see anything on it ShockValue   freshmeat.net ?
<rrbiz> tupa: i used to, now use i810
<thunderbolt> ShockValue: http://docs.python.org/lib/module-nntplib.html
<ShockValue> http://docs.python.org/lib/module-nntplib.html
* thunderbolt grins
<tupa> rrbiz, do you actually used xserver-xorg-video-unichrome?
<tupa> or via
<thunderbolt> Python: Batteries included!
<tupa> you said you had an older unichrome
<ShockValue> yeah, thats what im readying, but im not sure how to add that.. currently my python doesnt recognise the NNTP thing
<intelikey> there ya go
<rrbiz> use to b4, and it would sometimes work ok
<tupa> rrbiz, how did you set it up?
<tupa> is there a developer or something that can help me out?
<rrbiz> tupa: would have to settle for vesa most of the time
<tupa> rrbiz, why?
<tupa> that's dumb, unless unichrome doesn't work appropriately
<rrbiz> wasn't easy
<dr_willis> i recall hearing some bad things about unichrome in the past.
<dr_willis> not used them myself.
<tupa> dr_willis, well I can't configure it
<rrbiz> unlesss things are better for it now, i guess it easier, dk
* intelikey doesn't even know the differnce in monochrome and unichrome
<dr_willis> When in doubt. check the wiki/forums i guess.
<dr_willis> I got an apple2c thats Monocrome. :)
<intelikey> :)
<dr_willis> the good old days! playing ultima2 on a Amber Monitor!
<dr_willis> :)
<ardchoille> lol!
<intelikey> or selling lemonade on the C64 even
<dr_willis> M.U.L.U
<dr_willis> M.U.L.E
<BlackBsd> how do i turn on the sshd and allow remote logins on the install disk?
<dr_willis> Sell that Smithore! and Crystalite!
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Marathon...
<intelikey> BlackBsd install ssh
<BlackBsd> also dont i have to set a root password or a sudo password?
<intelikey> BlackBsd no just use the sudo command
<dr_willis> you can go to the console on the live cd and run rooty commands also i think.
<intelikey> with sudo
<intelikey> sudo -i
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> It's 22:25... I'm off to bed. Night everyone! *sets away*
<intelikey> BlackBsd you will have to set a passwd for "guest"  or is it "ubuntu"   which ever account is setup
<intelikey> or sshd will not allow connection   iirc
<intelikey> TeraDyne sleep well
<hitmanWilly> is sshd even installed on the livecd?
<intelikey> you can install it
<intelikey> just install  ssh
<intelikey> it's the meta package    gets server and client
<srowe> hi room.  i'm having some issues with my NVIDIA drivers causing my system to freeze.  would this be the right room?
<hitmanWilly> srowe: what card and what driver?
<intelikey> srowe actually probably   #ubutnu-effects
<BlackBsd> i want to remotely ssh into the box and run fdisk
<intelikey> srowe but ask anyway
<dr_willis> BlackBsd,  why? heh
<srowe> it's the NVIDIA 7300 LE card, and the latest driver installed through Envy
<dr_willis> cant get to its console? no screen?
<srowe> thanks intelli
<BlackBsd> guess i can just do this from the laptop...
<intelikey> BlackBsd   install  ssh   set a password for the user   and go for it
<srowe> i thought at first it was something to do with wine, but it has locked up on me just browsing the web
<BlackBsd> im on the live install cd
<intelikey> yes i know
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: he'll have to set up ssh to allow running root cmds iirc
<intelikey> hitmanWilly no sudo works
<BlackBsd> does the installer create extended partitions?
<intelikey> BlackBsd it can
<BlackBsd> is that what is calls logical partitions
<hitmanWilly> sudo works under ssh? ugh, there's a security hole...
<intelikey> BlackBsd it is
<thunderbolt> hitmanWilly: huh?
<thunderbolt> Why shouldn't sudo work under ssh?
<Biovore> hitmanWilly: well you can run commands though ssh running the -c argument
<dr_willis> it the user logging in has sudo access..
<Biovore> so ssh username@box -c sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.50.20/24
<Biovore> ^ that would work..
<hitmanWilly> thunderbolt: think about it, allowing remote access to root cmds, bad idea imho
<Biovore> as dr willis said
<BlackBsd> no, i want to set up an extended partition so i can install in.
<intelikey> hitmanWilly welcome to my world of despising the "root jr. approach"
<thunderbolt> hitmanWilly: How am I suppose to manage my server in Australia if I can't use root commands?
<BlackBsd> is therw a kubuntu from scratch
<BlackBsd> there
<dr_willis> BlackBsd,  hmm.. No.
<hitmanWilly> BlackBsd: try the server cd, its probably the closest
<intelikey> BlackBsd you can use  [ctrl] +[alt] +[f1]     console   sudo cfdisk   or sudo fdisk /dev/blah
<BlackBsd> assuming you know the username
<intelikey> BlackBsd no
<intelikey> try it.
<hitmanWilly> thunderbolt: well, that's a special case, but most people manage their machines locally
<rustalot> How do I copy photos in one album into another album in DigiKam? I looked around, but it seems that you can only import from file when you do "add photos".
<intelikey> remote admin  is not so uncommon,   just less secure imo
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: definately less secure
<thunderbolt> I'd say slightly less secure, but very convenient.
<thunderbolt> Especially if you're using SSH with strong keys, passphrases, etc.
<BlackBsd> i think i have to install ssh..
<intelikey> thunderbolt and your user passwd is secure enough
<BlackBsd> is it not on the install DVD already?
<BlackBsd> which sshd
<BlackBsd> opps wrong terminal
* hitmanWilly actually has his system set up with no sudo period
<intelikey> hitmanWilly :)
<intelikey> me too
<BlackBsd> ssh is pretty safe..
<intelikey> tty3 [greg$~]  pastebin /etc/sudoers
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38277
<hitmanWilly> the app is still there for dependency issues, but no user accts are actually in the group
<intelikey> hehhe    looks can be decieving  :)
<hitmanWilly> lol
<srowe> do you know of any other channels that might know something about nvidia drivers?
<intelikey> #ubuntu-effects
<hitmanWilly> srowe: im not sure about envy, but nvidia-glx is the pkg you want for that card
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
<intelikey> hmm no trace*   i thought i had tracepath installed
<tek> anyone familiar with setting up wifi with bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<srowe> tek, i actually just did that.  just a sec and i'll tell you what you need to do
<tek> srowe: well I got it working but after a reboot it no longer works :(
<srowe> http://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/329
<srowe> tek: may be a stupid question, but did you click on the icon and select the wireless connection?  it seems to default to the ethernet connection if you don't
<Guest_578_> i am having a proble with installing wine anyone got any suggestions??
<dr_willis> Guest_578_,  clarify the problem for a start
<Guest_578_> it cant create the executables
<intelikey> what's normal if you tracepath your own ip ?   one hop out one back ?
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install wine -- works for me.
<dr_willis> You mean problems COMPILING wine?
<Guest_578_> i dont have internet accesse on it
<Guest_578_> yeah cause i am using the wineinstalll that came with the package
* dr_willis thinks the whole problem needs further clarification... :)
<Minataku> Heya, dr_willis
<intelikey> Guest_578_ install build-essential
<dr_willis> ive never used wineinstall, I just yuse the upstream wine repo.
<dr_willis> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt feisty main
<dr_willis> and then apt-get it
<tek> srowe: disabled eth0 each time i reboot, enabled eth1 each time... double check its route settings... it seems ONCE it works and I reboot for any reason I no longer see wireless networks
<dr_willis> Minataku,  i got a whole table of junk to send you.. :) sorting through it slowly.
<Minataku> I just emerge whichever is the most recent in Portage
<Minataku> dr_willis: Kickass! :D
<Minataku> Care to rattle off some of the stuff :3
<Guest_578_> do i have to have inetaccess to use the debian stuff??
<intelikey> Guest_578_ build-essential is on the install disk
<intelikey> i think.
<dr_willis> Minataku,  so far a lot of amiga books. (abacus) and disks, and disks, and disks...
<Guest_578_> ok
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: nope, not on feisty
<dr_willis> and some amiga parts. :)  slowly working around the room to the amigas
<Minataku> Cool :D
<Minataku> Awesome :3
<Guest_578_> i am a newb so you will have to explain pretty well
<intelikey> you can't compile anything without gcc and gcc is part of build-essential   nd the error message implies that you don't have gcc
<intelikey> so
<intelikey> Guest_578_ install build-essential
<srowe> tek: that's about the extent of my knowledge on the subject.  sorry. :(
<Guest_578_> is build essential on the os installation or the wine installation
<tupa> no luck with xserver-xorg-unichrome :(
<Guest_578_> disk
<intelikey> now.   i do concure with dr_willis on the fact that you are doing it the hard way by building the source.
<intelikey> Guest_578_ the ubuntu disk
<Guest_578_> ok
<damien> Hey guys. Does Kopete automatically log chats?
<dr_willis> wine needs a bit more then just build-essential - would be my guess
<intelikey> dr_willis me too but he can't get far enough to know that without b-e
<Minataku> Hm
<Guest_578_> ok
<Minataku> I wonder if I could see what Portage demands for WINE
<Minataku> It won't be exact
<intelikey> and the wine.deb will have deps too   so  either way...  it won't be fun without networking
<Minataku> But it'll give a good overview
<hitmanWilly> Minataku: should be enough to get moving in the right direction, tho
<Minataku> But really, the best thing to do is get networking
<Minataku> hitmanWilly: Indeed
<illDecree> kurt, you gettin the help you need?
* intelikey declares, *ubuntu expects every computer to be on the internet and is next to worthless if it isn't.
<kurtis> kinda
<Minataku> http://www.gentoo-portage.com/app-emulation/wine/Dep#ptabs << Here ya go
<kurtis> ok i have no way of connecting it to the internet
* hitmanWilly only declares variables and constants :)
<Minataku> Go down past the list of available versions
<dr_willis> Only thing i do with pc's athat are not on the network.. is.. err.. Hmm... not a lot..
<illDecree> anyone know of another good/reliable kubuntu support channel anywhere? or forums....anything...i just need resources
<Minataku> Heh
<dr_willis> Play FreeCol? ... tryed that yet? its a good game
<Minataku> Those are all hobby machines for me
<Minataku> Oh, dr_willis
<Minataku> I got a DEC Personal DECstation 5000/33 :D
<dr_willis> illDecree,  theres the official ubbuntu/kubuntu forums
<Minataku> MIPS R3000A + R3010 FPC @ 33MHz :3
<dr_willis> more stuff to get your dad mad at you. :)
<miles> yo yo
<illDecree> dr_willis....is it on the ubuntu page?   is there a good IRC channel you know of, or is this it?
<Minataku> dr_willis: Damn straight :D
<dr_willis> Ill stick with my Emulators..
<miles> minataku, language!
<dr_willis> illDecree,  this is about as good as it gets. :)
<Minataku> miles: It's well within PG
<miles> oic
<dr_willis> PG13+
<dr_willis> :)
<miles> i misread
<tek> srowe: thanks... I just tried rerunning the bcm install (recutting the firmware...) still no luck... I dont even get the "wireless entworks' option under my NetworkManager menu anymore...
<illDecree> damn, that sucks
<Minataku> dr_willis: pmax _is_ emulated by gxemul :D
<hitmanWilly> illDecree: you could try #ubuntu, but they're even worse than we are
<miles> "is this a god dam?" - beavis and butthead do america
<intelikey> Minataku pg maybe.   not G
<tek> maybe ill try bringing my laptop back into the wired port and reinstalling a few things
<Minataku> PMAX was the codename of the first machine of the line
<dr_willis> Im just annoyed that the vice emulator for Ubuntu has a bug in it that makes it unuseable. :(
<illDecree> i mean, i haven't been here long enough to form an opinion, but i'm just trying to build a resource list, ya know?
<Minataku> intelikey: I typically follow the guidelines for primetime programming set by one of America's most oppressive organizations... the FCC
<Minataku> lol
<dr_willis> illDecree,  theres ooodles of google hits. :) but the official ubuntu/kubuntu wiki/forums are the best to start with.
<Kdawg532> is there a package installer for wine that would just install it for me??
<Minataku> Kdawg532: Yes
<illDecree> alright, ill check into that
<Minataku> apt-get
<Minataku> Or adept
<Minataku> Or synaptic
<Minataku> et al
<dr_willis> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt feisty main
<dr_willis> is the unofficial latest wine repo.
<Kdawg532> i need to have internet access on the pc tho
<illDecree> i'm here just helping someone else in this channel who is new to linux...and im pretty new to ubuntu/kubuntu,....im a long time gentoo user
<Minataku> Kdawg532: Do it now while you're online here
<tek> bah, of course X11 wont let me turn off dual support on the fly (or I dont know how :P)
<Kdawg532> i am using a verizon aircard and cant use it on there
<intelikey> Minataku i generaly try to show that i can talk without offending people but for some reason i always make exceptions for you   :)
<dr_willis> illDecree,  then ubuntu/kubuntu should be trivial.. You are used to reading the docs! :)
<Minataku> Kdawg532: Set up a bridge
<illDecree> yeah...haha
<Minataku> intelikey: It's my addictive personality :3
<Kdawg532> last time i did that it ruined my car
<Kdawg532> d
<intelikey> maybe.  something about you ticks me off    :)
<Minataku> Kdawg532: How? A crossover cable should work fine
<Minataku> intelikey: Haha
<Minataku> intelikey: I try my best
<Minataku> XD
<intelikey> :)
<K-Ryan> Anyone feel like letting me SSH to them, just to test this out?
<illDecree> hey, question on that aircard kdawg is using....how hard would it be to take a box running winxp MCE '05 sp2, and run it thru a router to share the connection? never tried anythhing quite like that....
<Minataku> Sorry, though, I don't ACTUALLY try
<Kdawg532> that ruined it to i spent five hours getting it to work again
<K-Ryan> By this, I mean SSHing
<Minataku> It just happens :3
<Kdawg532> ics doesnt work
<Minataku> K-Ryan: Set up SSH on another machine
<illDecree> i figured a crossover woudl be fine, but he tells me the last time he tried that, he fuct it all up badly....
<Minataku> Or SSH to something you don't own
<Kdawg532> it will kill the air card
<K-Ryan> Minataku: Don't have one
<illDecree> Kurt, imma come up there and make it all work for ya man
<illDecree> haha
<illDecree> :-D
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: yeah, ok, the address is 127.0.0.1
<Minataku> BUT DON'T LOGIN
<intelikey> K-Ryan try   ssh `whoami`@127.0.0.1
<Minataku> lol
<K-Ryan> hitmanWilly: Did it already actually
<Minataku> K-Ryan: What's the issue you're having with SSH?
<K-Ryan> Not like, fooled
<hitmanWilly> lol
<K-Ryan> Minataku: None, I just want to SSH
<K-Ryan> Playing with my new toys
<tk> ok wired works...
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> K-Ryan: Set up sshd
* K-Ryan just got SSH
<K-Ryan> sshd?
<Minataku> Then ssh to yourself
<K-Ryan> I already ssh-ed to myself!
<illDecree> you need to get that fuckin kubuntu box online somehow
<Minataku> Then stop complaining XD
<illDecree> i got something for ya kurt
<illDecree> brb
<Kdawg532> yeah ok
<K-Ryan> I wanna ssh to someone else
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> K-Ryan: Set up a LAN
<K-Ryan> I have a LAN
<Minataku> I had a Sun box on my network that I SSH'd to
<K-Ryan> Except the other box is useless and using Windows
<K-Ryan> I know ssh works with it
<Kdawg532> Nova Tel Usb 720
<K-Ryan> But there's not much of a point, it's next to me...
<K-Ryan> Although...
<Kdawg532> minataku can you find a chipset for a nova tel usb 720
<Minataku> Kdawg532: Have you tried using ndiswrapper?
<Kdawg532> no i havnt
<dr_willis> I told my wife to Sshhhhhhhhh once... she smacked me.
<Minataku> Then try that
<Minataku> dr_willis: Heehee
<illDecree> the aircard he is talking about is cellular wireless...i think...
<Kdawg532> yes it is
<Kdawg532> its through verizon wireless with software from smith micro
<Minataku> Screw Verizon :P
<illDecree> yeah,....haha, especially for me, i work for Comcast....FUCKEMALL
<illDecree> haha
<Minataku> Comcast is even WORSE
<illDecree> believe me, i KNOW....
<Kdawg532> when i get verizon fios you'll really be sayin that
<Kdawg532> 15 meg down 2meg up
<illDecree> i have to deal w/stupid ass people all day, who are "Tier 2 IP Support" and they call me ALL DAY LONG trying to set up they're email in Outlook....seriously, if you cant figure that out, you shouldn't support people and there're connection, ya know?
<illDecree> tis funny tho, b/c when i get into IRC channels. most people are connecting from a comcast server somewhere
<Kdawg532> or maybe i will get the 30 meg down and the 5 meg up
<BlackBsd> hi does anyone got a dell that came with ubuntu?
<BlackBsd> im looking for a kernel config file that will match this hardware
<BlackBsd> or come close to it...
<K`zan>  rsync -rpv --progress nimitz:/home/vw/public_html .  <<--- That should backup *everything* from the target directory, right?
<illDecree> :-D....more people that make my life miserable...although, i can't complain, we have 16 meg down, and 3 meg up here, and i don't pay a dime for it
<illDecree> that part is nice
<BlackBsd> without having all thoes other options set.
<illDecree> how are those dell ubuntu boxes?
<dr_willis> illDecree,  a bit over priced last i looked.
<dr_willis> there was a stink about them last week..
<Minataku> It's still better than Windows
<dr_willis> The equilient windows offer. included free extra memory + bigger HD. for  about the same price..
<Minataku> They probably have to find Linux-capable HW
<Minataku> Though it is Dell
<intelikey> pretty simple really.   just outputing to your tty
<Kdawg532> i dont know i might just wate and take my box to my friends house and get it all of the deb servers
<illDecree> yeah, i noticed, and read a few things, that they are only $50 cheaper than one w/M$...which is sad, you would think they would knock off like 100 or so, to make it worthwhile, even tho they have to only be paying like 60-70 or so, per license, ya know?
<Minataku> So it's more likely that they're just assholes :P
<dr_willis> the windows/linux machines (this may of been just the laptops) HW were identical.
<Minataku> Ah
<Minataku> Then they're just assholes
<Minataku> :3
<dr_willis> Then theres the case of.. what will ya do in 2 years.. give the box to some kid/cousin/sister.. they proberly will want windows on it...
<illDecree> yeah, HW is ident....but the OS makes a 50 buck difference.....sad...
<BlackBsd> i bought the laptop before dell anounced linux support
<Kdawg532> if i bought a new dell i would get linux cause i hate vista
<Minataku> They can use Linux or piss off
<Minataku> :D
<dr_willis> 'support' for linux from dell = means what exactly? :)
<dr_willis> Expect them to teach you the shell?
<illDecree> now they are makin money on the linux people too! haha, i htought i might buy one tho, just to support the linux thing.....   maybe it's just me, and im stupid tho, :-D
<BlackBsd> but mine has all the same components..
<BlackBsd> and it all pretty much works
<BlackBsd> but i lost my custom kernel conf file
<Minataku> "Support? #ubuntu"
<BlackBsd> with only my hardware stuff enabled
<Minataku> X3
<Kdawg532> i am using kubuntu in a dell box that originally came with xp prof
<Kdawg532> it works great
<BlackBsd> i have been trying to google for it with no luck
<illDecree> 'support' from dell for linux means: "is you're computer turned on? common mistake..... is you're monitor plugged in...another common mistake..... umm...check the forums on ubuntu's website, have a good day"    :-D
<Minataku> I'm using Gentoo on a Toshiba laptop
* dr_willis is using CP/M on a Rock!
<dr_willis> :)
<Minataku> lol
<dr_willis> Soon will have Rock 2.0!
<illDecree> i'm using gentoo on a dell 1.8 p4, ill tell ya, it runs GREAT!
<dr_willis> I did find my C64 CPM cartridge today!
<Minataku> Awesome! :D
<Kdawg532> i am going to get a slave disk in my lappy and put kubuntu 64 bit on it and see how it runs
<dr_willis> i just got no software for it.
<illDecree> Minataku: did you have 802.11 in you're laptop?
<dr_willis> :)
<illDecree> i had a linksys adapter, i couldn't find drivers for
<BlackBsd> well its like the openmoko phone.
<BlackBsd> i cant wait till i get one.
<BlackBsd> gentoo has been on this dell laptop for about a year now.
<dr_willis> BlackBsd,   looking forward to those also.
<Minataku> illDecree: Yes, fully supported, too
<dr_willis> Got a GP2x right now. :) handheld/game thing. thats running linux.
<Minataku> My laptop ("Piyoko") was purchased in 2003
<illDecree> wow.... thats awesome
<Minataku> She's got an orinoco_cs card
<raylu> oh god
<Minataku> Fully open chipset
<raylu> first boxen, now "she" for laptops?
<BlackBsd> on thing is that my wireless works in ubuntu and not in gentoo..
<BlackBsd> must be a config isue
<Minataku> raylu: I have systems with male names that are "he"s
<BlackBsd> issue
<raylu> that's why i say "it"
<BlackBsd> i got built in 3945
<illDecree> damn, you ever play w/the linksys WRT54GL models?
<Minataku> raylu: Personal preference
<illDecree> i have one of the older ones that worked fine before they release the "L" series
<Minataku> Heh
<BlackBsd> dr_willis, they got the developer phones ready to go...
<BlackBsd> but i want the model with the built in wifi
<dr_willis> BlackBsd,  wee... :) The new lPhone!
<dr_willis> :)
<Minataku> My router is fine, that's just a regular old router, 802.11b
<dr_willis> like i need one...
<BlackBsd> i want dell to support freebsd also
<BlackBsd> that would be cool
<Minataku> Don't bother with the iPhone, it's a piece of crap
<Minataku> brb, bathroom
<illDecree> have you heard of the linux s/w for the linksys routers? pretty cool....but nothing too major..it basically makes a home router more commercial....kinda....
<dr_willis> I want dell to quit trying to shove extra crud i dont need down my throat when i go to buy a pc.
<miles> hey
<dr_willis> :)
<miles> 127.0.0.1, hack me
<raylu> lmao
* miles laffs at his own joke
<dr_willis> "Want a fast Quake Server! Try  '/server 127.0.0.1' "
<dr_willis> :)
<BlackBsd> i had the iphone for 4 days
<BlackBsd> i took it back
<intelikey> miles i already own 127.0.0.1 joo
<miles> haha
<intelikey> :)
<illDecree> yeah, i broke an iPhone last week, i was playing w/ a guy from work's iPhone, and i fuct it up, i'm not sure how....but somehow, i managed to make it shutdown, and never boot again......strange
<K-Ryan> Whoa whoa whoa
<BlackBsd> the openmoko is going to kill it with features
<K-Ryan> You stole my IP?
* K-Ryan grins.
<dr_willis> Hay! thats MY ip!
<miles> iPhone is weak because apple didnt release a SDK
<miles> for the public
<intelikey> and to think i could have locked his box up....
<dr_willis> iPhone is weak because of apple
<dr_willis> :)
<BlackBsd> iidecree, that was only one model where they used linux firmware
<miles> pwn
<BlackBsd> i think they stopped making that model
<illDecree> the other routers, you could flash it w/linux firmware...thats what i did...its not bad, but i wish i could go back to the OEM simplicity, to be honest w/ya
<miles> are you talking about dd-wrt?
<Minataku> Back
<dr_willis> I got a Linksys NSLU2 'unslung' that runs Linux. ... somewhere....
<dr_willis> wonder where i put that.
<illDecree> they made a few that supported it, had to do w/the size of the chips, and some other shit...but then they released the "L" series...(WRT54gL) that went back to the old specs so people could flash it w/linux
<miles> i recently flashed my wrt54gs with dd-wrt
<miles> its pretty sweet
<miles> wireless bridge is nice
<illDecree> i never got into it too badly, i just flashed it, played w/it a lil, configured it the way i wanted it, and honestly, thats the last time i was even logged into that router for anything other than to add another MAC to the filter list....
<tk> srowe: well its working now... hopefully it stays working this time
<tk> i still dont see the wifi stuff like I did before though in the network manager
<intelikey> computius say "word is four letter word"
<ubuntu__> Could anyone help me with a complicated partition problem?  I've messed up my partition table, apparently...and fdisk and cfdisk can no long see two partitions that are actually still there.  I used a partition doctor program on windows, and can see that they still exist. However, it';s only a demo so it wont let me repair the problem.
<intelikey> ubuntu__ testdisk
<intelikey> !info testdisk
<ubotu> testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.5-1build1 (feisty), package size 550 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<ubuntu__> testdisk? ok thank you
<intelikey> can be installed on the live cd and ran from there...
<ubuntu__> excellent, im on the livecd so good
<ubuntu__> hehe
<ubuntu__> ill try that
<ubuntu__> thank you
<intelikey> it's usage is pretty streight forwaard   but you probably want to read about it first so it doesn't frighten you.
<intelikey> yeah your nick kinda gave that away
<lunar-raven> oh duh
<lunar-raven> sorry
<lunar-raven> Lol
<hitmanWilly> lol
* intelikey goes and hides now.
<Kr4t05> I have a rather silly question that probably belongs in -offtopic, but... Why isn't Firefox in Kubuntu by default?
<intelikey_hidden> cause konqueror is
<Kr4t05> Right...
<sfire> firefox = barf
<hitmanWilly> Kr4t05: its a gtk app and doesn't fit into the whole kde/qt look and feel thing
<sfire> IMHO
<Minataku> Because KDE demands on idiotic reimplementations
<lunar-raven> wow
<Minataku> ala Konq and KOffice
<lunar-raven> that program sees them
<lunar-raven> =)
<klobster> any idea why kaffeine is crashing?  it's only on my user, other users are fine
<Kr4t05> Well, IMHO, Konqueror is a mediocre file manager that pretends to be a web browser in it's spare time.
<Minataku> Kr4t05: Congrats, you win
<sfire> klobster: try deleting the configuration files in your user account and let it re-create (assuming you have no important settings)
<Minataku> lol
<hitmanWilly> klobster: are you in all the necessary groups?
<Kr4t05> Why not just ditch Konqueror and use Kommander as a file manager and use something else?
* hitmanWilly has yet to find a web browser he really likes
<Kr4t05> Or, it Konq the only QT-based browser out there?
<hitmanWilly> right now konq is the closest *ducks*
<lunar-raven> intelikey that's amazing, it fixed it.
<lunar-raven> thanks so much
<Kr4t05> Why I'm asking this is because I just re-installed in the hope it would fix a disk issue, all of my settings are beautifully preserved, thanks to my separate /home partition.
<Kr4t05> However, none of my favorite apps exist, anymore.
<Kr4t05> So, apt to the rescue!!
<Kr4t05> Dun Du-Daaaaa!
<Kr4t05> *Ahem*
<sfire> isn't that how everyone does it?
<Kr4t05> I dunno... But, I'm off to bed whilst I wait for Apt to do it's magic.
<Kr4t05> Night folks.
<hitmanWilly> later Kr4t05
<Miltos> hi ppl:-)
<raylu> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<raylu> wow =\
<raylu> fmask=0111,dmask=0000
<raylu> what are f and d?
<raylu> becuase that just solved all my problems.
<crimsun> file & directory.
<raylu> er...
<raylu> so it sets all the files to 0111
<raylu> which is octal for...?
<raylu> and it looks to me like no one has access to directories that way
<NightBird> 7
<NightBird> er... wait, 0111 is the octal format?
<raylu> that's what i thought too
<raylu> it should be 0777
<raylu> at least that's what i'm used to seeing
<Minataku> *mask is in 8's complement
<Minataku> A value of 0777 in *mask will return (7)000
<Minataku> 0111 will make everything (7)666
<Minataku> Which is hardly desireable
<Minataku> 666, BTW, rw-rw-rw-
<Minataku> You need execute permissions on directories
<Minataku> Otherwise they can't be traversed
<HanzZ> hi.. after qt4.3 feisty update i have problem with system tray icon
<HanzZ> it has broken transparency (the background is black)
<HanzZ> can someone confirm it?
<heiths> hola?
<Miltos> hi ppl:-) again... i've got a minor problem: "eject" cd rom works only when i type "sudo eject" in the bash, the right click asks for sudo preveleges...strange? any help?
<heiths> hey, I'm trying to get my MCSE for a job... (trust me, not looking forward). I wanted to get some advice from some Microsoft people. Problem is, I've never seen an irc for microsoft. Maybe its because I never wanted to.  But does anyone know what server they are hiding out on?
<heiths> add yourself to the cdrom group
<klobster> heiths: try #mcse
<heiths> nice, thanks
<heiths> I swear there wasn't any ms rooms last time I looked here on freenod
<heiths> bah, its dead... I guess people don't like to talk about microsoft much
<klobster> ok, so i went into .kde/apps/kaffeine/ and deleted the xine.conf and some other thing, but kaffeine is still crashing.
<klobster> what is the command that lets me watch how a program loads and calls out?
<heiths> verbose mode?
<klobster> actually, I think it's a xine issue... gxine gives a segfault
<heiths> what are you trying to play?
<klobster> it's file agnostic
<klobster> even dvd's die
<klobster> oh yeah, strace
<heiths> so it crashes before you attempt to play anything?
<klobster> yup
<heiths> compiled or binary install
<HanzZ> how can i set focus on mainwindow which i show()
<klobster> .deb
<HanzZ> ?
<HanzZ> klobster: ubuntu?
<klobster> sorry, HanzZ not for you
<klobster> HanzZ: show() ? what language please?
<HanzZ> oh
<HanzZ> sorry :) i'm in bad channel :)
<HanzZ> i want to be in #qt :)
<klobster> I thought as much
<HanzZ> hm.. when i'm here.. i'm installed some packages from backports and i want to downgrade it to the normall feisty packages. can i do it somehow?
<HanzZ> *i installed
<klobster> yeah, remove backports from your server list, then open adept (or whatever) and choose reinstall
<klobster> for those packages
<Miltos> hi ppl:-) again... i've got a minor problem: "eject" cd rom works only when i type "sudo eject" in the bash, the right click asks for sudo preveleges...strange? any help?
<Daisuke-Ido> it's mounting your cdrom as root.  why, i haven't a clue.  hope that gives you a place to start, i'm off to bed :\
<heiths> add yourself to the cdrom group
<heiths> daja vu
<K`zan> I'm being told that cdrom0 is busy and gives a pid which doesn't exist, how can I unmount it without rebooting?  TIA!
<K`zan> Can't even unmount it as root!
<K`zan> Time for the BRS or a paperclip :-/.
<jukebox_> buenos dias
<powertool08> \list
* conorkirkpatrick is another converted linux user
<conorkirkpatrick> Can anybody tell me where .xinitrc lives? (and not the one in my home folder)
<Miltos> hi ppl:-) again... i've got a minor problem: "eject" cd rom works only when i type "sudo eject" in the bash, the right click asks for sudo preveleges...strange? any help?
<sfire> Miltos: yep
<Miltos> sfire: any solution?
<sfire> you need to give yourself permission to do it in the fstab file
<sfire> let me check on that file name
<sfire> may not be fstab... just 1 moment
<sfire> yep it is
<sfire> this is my line
<sfire> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<sfire> I believe the word "user" is what allows it to be ejected and mounted by users
<sfire> I've had to modify that file for hard drives before
<Miltos> sfire: thanks...just a moment...
<Yz85Racer> hey everyone, when I install the jdk of Java, how do I know if it worked?
<purpleposeidon> what's a command to get stats like processer speed, amount of RAM....?
<stephen> i think its sysinfo
<stephen> but you need more than that
<stephen> i think...
<sfire> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<sfire> cat /proc/meminfo
<stephen> lol
<stephen> almost
<sfire> model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5600  @ 1.83GHz
<sfire> hehehehe
<stephen> is that a good one?
<stephen> i dunno
<stephen> is it core duo?
<sfire> core2duo
<stephen> sfire do you have any clue how i could update alsa?
<sfire> update?
<stephen> no one is in #alsa
<stephen> yes
<sfire> how so?
<stephen> in gutsy my sound works
<stephen> in feisty it doesnt
<stephen> gutsy has a codec for my ati ac97 driver
<stephen> modprobe snd-atiixp model=ac97_codec=0
<stephen> when i type that in on gutsy it enables my sound
<sfire> ahh so you need the module for it
<stephen> yes i think
<stephen> :)
<sfire> have you looked for snd-atiixp in the available software?
<stephen> nope
<stephen> lol
<stephen> it pakage manager?
<stephen> in*
<kraut> moin
<sfire> stefan: yea
<stephen> stefan??? :O
<sfire> I didn't actually look myself but you never know
<sfire> oops stephen
<sfire> if not http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?module=atiixp
<sfire> that guide looks geared exactly for it
<stephen> brb
<ryjin> Hey folks
<SlimeyPete> hi
<ryjin> I am some what of a newb
<ryjin> Can you help me with getting Limewire running?
<pag> !limewire | ryjin
<ubotu> ryjin: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<ryjin> wow, thank you
<ryjin> that was pretty fast
<jlund> What is the best way to check disk integrity?
<sepeda`Tua> wew
<SlimeyPete> fsck
<gesture> had anyone found a way to improve the performance (fps) for the ati graphical cards ?
<sepeda`Tua> where i am?
<SlimeyPete> sudo fsck /dev/<disk-device-name>
<pag> sepeda`Tua, Kubuntu support channel
<dude1> any women here wanna chat?
<gesture> ^^
<gesture> lol ?
<pag> !coc | dude1
<ubotu> dude1: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<jlund> SlimeyPete: So theoretically will fsck let me know if I have a bad disk?
<ryjin> Java runtime eviroment?
<pag> ryjin, probably yes. I guess it's the only thing you need
<SlimeyPete> jlund: should do
<SlimeyPete> jlund: check "man fsck" for various option - you can control the level of checking, make it look for bad sectors etc
<gesture> so , no one knows how to improve the frame rate in kubuntu (fps) for graphical design etc.
<jlund> SlimeyPete: And I assume I must do this from a recovery console right?
<pag> gesture, ATI cards can be really problematic... you could try installing closed ati drivers, but there's a slight chanse they'll mess your system up even more
<SlimeyPete> jlund: it's usually best to do so if you are planning on checking your main disk
<jlund> SlimeyPete: Thanks
<x_link> Hi
<x_link> I just installed Kubuntu.
<x_link> Why can't I change channels with Alt+number?
<pag> x_link, which client?
<x_link> pag: Irssi.
<x_link> This worked just fine before.
<ryjin> for some reason java is not wanting to install
<pag> x_link, and what terminal emulator are you using?
<x_link> de]  has joined #debian
<x_link> 10:33 -!- unknow990 [n=medianet@87.50.229.186]  has quit [Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)] 
<x_link> pag: Konsole.
<x_link> pag: This has alwats been working before.
<pag> x_link, hmm... pretty strange then... works for me just fine... have you changed any settings in either of them lately?
<pag> ryjin, does it give any error mesg?
<x_link> pag: No
<x_link> Damn this is really strange.
<x_link> I can't work like this.
<ryjin> no
<ryjin> well
<x_link> So it's not possible to change channel with Alt+number in kubuntu?
<ryjin> If I didn't make it executable it says , the file is corrupt
<TiMiDo> ryjin, what file is it?
<pag> ryjin, what file? :P
<pag> !java | ryjin
<ubotu> ryjin: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<TiMiDo> grrr
<ryjin> the name of the file is
<ryjin> j2re-1_4_2_15-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<hilary> Hi, im going to sound really stupid (Im really new to Linux) But how do you change the screens resolution? lolz
<pag> ryjin, just enable the Multiverse and install with adept / apt-get
<TiMiDo> ryjin, chmod a+x j2re-1_4_2_15-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<TiMiDo> then ./j2re-1_4_2_15-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<TiMiDo> but just download the other file
<TiMiDo> from java
<pag> TiMiDo, is it really that smart to install from outside the repos?
<TiMiDo> ryjin, get this one 	Linux (self-extracting file)  filesize: 18.22 MB
<TiMiDo> pag, yeah. i do not see nothing wrong with that.
<ryjin> alrighty
<ryjin> I'm extremely tired so i might have to say it for tommorow
<pag> TiMiDo and ryjin; it's of course up to you, but I'd really suggest not to install anything from outside the repos, especially when the newest version is in there
<TiMiDo> pag, .. says who?
<ryjin> Good night folks, I'll do this tommorow when I'm fully awake and functional
<Lynoure> TiMiDo: common sense?
<TiMiDo> hmm okey
* Spami is away: Working
<ma> hallo
<runlevelten> hello ma
<ma> Hallo run... first time here in irc.....
<praecox> hey guys
<praecox> how am I suppose to permanently change ulimit -n for specified user?
<ardchoille> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<MidMark> hi guys someone else has big problems with qt 4.3 released for feisty-backports?
<MidMark> I have a lot of visual problems with skype 1.4 for example
<OlliK> Hi, all!
<SlimeyPete> hi
<OlliK> Can someone help me with upgrading? I'd like to update few packages, and I used to have this adept-updater on which I closed and can't find anymore (it's different from adept manager). Anyway, now when I plan to update all packages to newest version, I noticed that I can also probably do it in Adept Manager, but there are two options: "Safe Upgrade" and "Full Upgrade". Can someone tell me the difference? I didn't find anything from google/ubuntuforums and al
<OlliK> I'm using Feisty so I'm not upgrading to a newer version, I only want to get the latest versions of the software
<OlliK> If no one knows the difference, also helpful would be if someone could help me to find a way to start this "adept updater" program
<Haus> sup hoes
<liebeloca> hola
<liebeloca> :-)
<liebeloca> halloo...
<liebeloca> ??
<Haus> :)
<liebeloca> :-)
<liebeloca> haallo haus
<Haus> :P
<liebeloca> ??
<Ind[y] > Although "Update Notifier" is enabled to run at the start of the session, it does not display me the updates. I have to manually run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" in order to update my software. Why? I mean, it does not appear an orange box at the system tray when there are updates available, so I can click on it and update-manager will start.
<Jjohn> Ind[y] , happens for me like that too dont know the answer thugh :(
<Jjohn> though
<Ind[y] > Jjohn: :-(
<Ind[y] > Maybe we should report it as a bug at launchpad.
<Jjohn> Ind[y] , Maybe   BTW if you do dist-upgrade  it is a bit smarter than upgrade
<Ind[y] > Jjohn: why?
<Jjohn> Ind[y] , Not sure that is what I read in "ubuntu unleashed" so I do it that way now
<Ind[y] > Jjohn: ok :P
<Dufresn3> anyone uses wengophone?
<Dufresn3> query me
<Dufresn3> ...please!
<Miltos> my cd rom ejects only when i type "sudo eject", the right click doen't work...any solution?
<Lynoure> Miltos: usually it's a matter of the cd being read by something, e.g. user being on the path
<Lynoure> Miltos: but I'm not on kubuntu at the moment, so I cannot check and compare
<Miltos> Lymoure: i've checked the fstab and seem Okey...
<Lynoure> Miltos: what about  lsof | grep cdrom  ?
<FSHero> Hi all: In KMix, I see two bars on the output tab: "PCM" and "PC speaker".
<FSHero> I want PCM to be the 'default'... but when I single-click KMix's icon and drag the slider, it changes the PC Speaker (which is useless).
<Miltos> Lymoure: just a minute
<Miltos> Lynoure: nothing happens...
<Dufresn3> anyone uses wengophone? query me please
<svq41> nick eem24
<emm24> exit
<Haus> what do you use to play *.wma files?
<stephen> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Haus> wtf? i have these files in wma!! i dont give a shit about ogg or anything else
<Haus> ogg theora
<stephen> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Haus> omg
<stephen> lol
<Haus> yeye
<Haus> u and your !! ! ! !
<runlevelten> What a fool.
<stephen> me a fool?
<runlevelten> Of course not :P
<Haus> runlevelten ofcourse you are a fool. you dont contribute shit
<runlevelten> Oh, don't I?
<runlevelten> haha
<Haus> i love these hoes who come from nowhere and act all einstein and stuff
<runlevelten> Well, I'm sure you're a contributive chap. We must compare patch activity some time. For now though, let's go back to our respective tasks.
<runlevelten> For me, that will be fixing bugs today. For you, oh, I don't know, watching sport?
<runlevelten> thanks for the kind words ;)
<Haus> runlevelten lol u sound like a porno bot
<Haus> :)
<amdiak> Morning
<Lynoure> Haus: ?
<amdiak> how can I join the french chainnel?
<Haus> Lynoure do you need medication aswell?
<Lynoure> Haus: !ops
<Lynoure> oops :)
<Lynoure> !ops | Haus
<ubotu> Haus: Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> Haus:
<Hobbsee> dont be a pain
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@210.193.216.81.static.han.siw.siwnet.net]  by Hobbsee
* Haus was kicked off #kubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<amdiak> Haus can you help me to join a french channel?
<Hobbsee> amdiak: type /join #kubuntu-es
<meuhlol> amdiak: /join #kubuntu-fr
<meuhlol> Hobbsee: he ask for french not for spanish xD
<runlevelten> Gah :@
<stephen> lol
<meuhlol> !fr | amdiak
<ubotu> amdiak: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Hobbsee> er...oops
<Hobbsee> brain is a bit shattered
<meuhlol> ahahaha
<shad-99> Hi
<Hobbsee> and i've been to spain recently, so...
<meuhlol> ehehehe ;)
<shad-99> Any one knows why my login screen won't show?
<amdiak> thanks
<runlevelten> Someone has been spreading their stupid sauce everywhere, closing bugs willy nilly :(
<shad-99> i have a webserver apache2 and it works but when i restart it i can't manage to get to login screen?
<eborges> oi
<shad-99> Pls some help me?
<runlevelten> what, an ssh login or something shad-99?
<shad-99> me?
<eborges> this is a web chat online??
<Lynoure> eborges: this is a support channel
<eborges> good
<Hobbsee> eborges: basically.
<Lynoure> eborges: the chat channels are #ubuntu-offtopic and #kubuntu-offtopic
<runlevelten> shad-99: are you saying that when you restart your webserver your ssh doesn't start?
<runlevelten> *sshd
<shad-99> everything starts
<eborges> the support channel is a good idea to me
<shad-99> but i can't get to login screen
<vbanait> hi
<runlevelten> what login screen are you trying to get to?
<runlevelten> what, the GUI thing?
<vbanait> i am installing kubuntu. some issues with network.
<vbanait> pl help
<shad-99> the normal kubuntu dapper login screen
<stephen> vbanait try to enable the ethernet
<stephen> ifconfig eth0 up
<shad-99> it shows the loadin bar but that's it?
<eborges> somebody knows a todo list to Ubuntu?
<vbanait> installer identifies firewall card, but not network card. both are same
<eborges> I use to-do list from Kontact
<Lynoure> eborges: I use Basket for mine, but there are other apps as well.
<stephen> sudo dpclient eth0 i think
<vbanait> network area donot show ethernet
<stephen> oh
<vbanait> stephen: pl hlp
<eborges> Lynoure... thanks I will try
<stephen> go to sytem settings and then network setting check whether your card is found
<vbanait> I did lspci. It identifies the hardware. i am chatting using same hardware on windows
<runlevelten> shad-99: can you get at the logs?
<vbanait> even the live cd fails to detect the network (wired network0
<shad-99> how to do that?
<shad-99> Im stupid newbie ;)
<vbanait> Stephen: i had to install windows as network card was not identified by ubuntu and kubuntu. Do you think other linux distros will help
<shad-99> i manage to run a ssl apache2 server and it works great..  -But i turned it of yesterday.. and now i can't to login.. cos login screen seems to hang?
<vbanait> Stephen; r u there
<stephen> vbanait i dunno what to do
<meuhlol> after Feisty Fawn, what distro will be (what name?) and for what date is?
<stephen> ive only had linux for 4 days
<stephen> gutsy and october 2007
<stephen> gutsy something
<stephen> i cant remember
<vbanait> oh. i am senior to you in this respect
<vbanait> 8 days
<meuhlol> Gutsy Gibbon Tribe 2 actually, second alpha lol
<vbanait> :-D
<stephen> its 7.10 too
<meuhlol> yep
<stephen> im running the tribe 2 cd now
<stephen> lol
<meuhlol> need to know what changes it would be ;)
<stephen> well its a lot better
<vbanait> what is tribe 2
<stephen> there is a better tar.gz pakage installer
<meuhlol> vbanait: tribe 2 is the second alpha version of (K)ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon (so 7.10)
<stephen> in kubuntu there is finally a resolution gui
<vbanait> alpha version. means lots of bugs isnt it
<meuhlol> stephen: you test Gutsy Gibbon now? So what's changes you see?
<meuhlol> vbanait: yes :)
<vbanait> my god. you people have great courage
<meuhlol> vbanait: last stable is Feisty Fawn :)
<vbanait> i tried it with network card remaining undetected
<meuhlol> i'm on :) but wanna be in courses for Gutsy Gibbon :D
<meuhlol> vbanait: you ethernet card is not detected?
<vbanait> yes. it is not detected
<vbanait> installer identifies firewall card but not eth card
<vbanait> O:-)
<meuhlol> vbanait: what is mark & model of your card?
<vbanait> i AM on windows machine now. dual boot. pirated windows
<stephen> meuhlol: there is a new package manager, Xterm, UXterm a partition manager built in
<stephen> vbanait: how did you set up a dual boot?
<vbanait> Chinghou microelectronics Inc
<vbanait> install windows first and then ubuntu
<meuhlol> vbanait: try lspci under konsole when you are on nux
<vbanait> i did. it identifies card
<vbanait> but network donot show it
<meuhlol> vbanait: also you can try this: http://hardinfo.berlios.de/web/HomePage
<meuhlol> after you can google it for "howto" install your card drivers
<vbanait> Realtek RTL8139 PCI fast Ethernet Adapter Properties
<stephen> i have that
<stephen> it works fine
<stephen> reinstall kubuntu
<vbanait> did thrice
<stephen> i was having problems with it too
<stephen> ok
<vbanait> how did you sort it out
<stephen> try ifconfig eth0 in terminal
<vbanait> ok
<stephen> the sudo dpclient eth0
<vbanait> then
<stephen> then sudo dpclient eth0
<vbanait> ok
<stephen> does it work?
<vbanait> i will have to boot out of windows and login again on linux
<stephen> lol
<vbanait> :-D
<meuhlol> vbanait: i found it for you: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=6&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<stephen> ill brb
<stephen> booting into feisty
<stephen> lol
<meuhlol> vbanait: just follow the link that i gave you... d/l drivers, install & be happy :p
<vbanait> thanks
<meuhlol> you're welcome :)
<vbanait>  Linux driver (driver has built-in the kernel) N/A 2007/3/12 0k - -
<eddyspagetty> hi, is it possible with a script to in/decrease the mastervolume about 5% ?
<vbanait> is the massage
<stephen> right back
<vbanait> meuhlol: linux drivers not avilable
<vbanait> :-(
<meuhlol> hein?
<meuhlol> try packet driver vbanait :)
<vbanait> okay
<vbanait> how do i install them
<vbanait> Are they for linux
<vbanait> there is a exe file
<meuhlol> read "readme.txt" joined into...
<meuhlol> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa oO
<meuhlol> wait
<vbanait> meuhlol: ?
<meuhlol> vbanait: re
<meuhlol> vbanait: try this in terminal "ls /lib/modules/*/kernel/drivers/net/ | grep 8139too" (without " & replace * by your kernel version)
<vbanait> i have fiesty fawn
<vbanait> what kernel version
<meuhlol> vbanait: or you do that: ifdown eth0
<meuhlol> after modprobe -r 8139too
<meuhlol> after: modprobe 8139too
<meuhlol> after: ifup eth0
<vbanait> okay i try it and will be back thanx
<meuhlol> and try to add to /etc/network/interfaces this lines:
<meuhlol> auto eth0
<meuhlol> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<meuhlol> and on ubuntu you have: gksudo network-admin
<stangi> Hi @ all
<meuhlol> hi
<stangi> someone her who speak german?! I`am a N00b in English and Linux :/
<god> Hello all, is there anyone out there who could give me a hand with my new kunbuntu install, i need to get my ATI drivers up and runing ( newbie )
<meuhlol> !de | stangi
<ubotu> stangi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<stangi> thx :)
<progreSS> hi ALL
<meuhlol> !ati | god
<ubotu> god: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<god> thank you very muchly
<progreSS> hey people...
<meuhlol> stangi: i don't speak deutch, just know how to say "kleine sweine" "hitler kaput" "dunken" xD
<progreSS> are there any JAVA programmers in here???
<dasnipa> everyone bow in my presence, I just ordered my new license plates... and I managed to get 'KUBUNTU'
<meuhlol> !java | progreSS
<ubotu> progreSS: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<meuhlol> ops :s
<progreSS> <ubotu> what??
<progreSS> <ubotu> well.. i guess you are a bot ))
<meuhlol> !ubotu | progreSS
<ubotu> progreSS: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dasnipa> !bot
<dasnipa> erm ya
<progreSS> 
<progreSS> 
<FSHero> !Multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<progreSS> ))
<meuhlol> progreSS: it's an bot :p but you are at kubuntu support forum xD
<progreSS> <meuhlol> are you a bot as well? )
<meuhlol> progreSS: no! me im real :p
<progreSS> =)
<progreSS> nice
<progreSS> <meuhlol> so i need you help, please )
<progreSS> <meuhlol> do you know any programmers' channels?? pleeease
<meuhlol> I know an bot, she's name is Anna  Basshunter xD
<progreSS> =)
<meuhlol> progreSS: just do /list ;)
<progreSS> no... there's a huuuge list..
<progreSS> =)
<progreSS> and it downloads for about an hour ))
<meuhlol> progreSS: you will se a list of all available channels here, so if they are one in this network for programmers... i dunno... i stopped programming some years :)
<progreSS> =)
<meuhlol> progreSS: /join #java
<progreSS> <meuhlol> ok, thanks man
<progreSS> oh
<progreSS> really?
<progreSS> THANKS!!
<progreSS> =)
<meuhlol> http://www.javachannel.net/
<meuhlol> :)
<progreSS> damn
<progreSS> it says..
<meuhlol> xD
<progreSS> [17:07]  [Channel]  You need to be identified to join that channel
<progreSS> =(
<meuhlol> so /msg NickServ REGISTER <yourpass> :)
<progreSS> oh, just a sec
<progreSS> =)
<progreSS> let me try
<progreSS> )
<meuhlol> progreSS: after /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <yourpass>
<gir22222> Help, i'm using kubuntu 7.04. Where is the restricted devices manager located?
<progreSS> [17:09]  [Notice]  -NickServ- The nickname [progress]  is already registered
<meuhlol> and after /join #java
<meuhlol> xD
<progreSS> (((
<meuhlol> ahahaha
<progreSS> let me chose another nickname..
<progreSS> =)
<progreSS> *choose
<meuhlol> so: /nick progreSS1
<meuhlol> xD
<prog> damn
<meuhlol> :)
<prog> it's also registered )
<progreSSive> =)
<meuhlol> lol /nick Boten Anna xD
<meuhlol> or /nick UnregisteredJavaProgrammer :D
<progreSSive> )))))
<progreSSive> lol
<progreSSive> nice
<progreSSive> =)
<meuhlol> you're welcome ;)
<progreSSive> thanks man :)
<progreSSive> well now.. let me join the channel.
<progreSSive> oh, here i go!
<progreSSive> ))
<gir22222> Anyone? where is the restricted devices manager located?
<progreSSive> <meuhlol> thanks man! appreciate!
<progreSSive> =)
<meuhlol> gir22222: not under Kubuntu :)
<gir22222> ah it doesnt have it, ok thanks
<meuhlol> gir22222: what you need from restricted manager?
<gir22222> install nvidia drivers
<meuhlol> gir22222: what is your nvidia model?
<gir22222> i downloaded and ran as they say, but X exits with an error loading the module
<meuhlol> progreSSive: package my.brain.cs;
<gir22222> geforce2 mx400
<meuhlol> import my.brain; do xD
<meuhlol> gir22222: wait
<meuhlol> gir22222: lspci | grep VGA
<gir22222> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]  (rev b2)
<meuhlol> gir22222: before installing drivers do that in konsole: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.backup
<meuhlol> gir22222: after, also in konsole tape that:
<meuhlol> sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-legacy nvidia-xconfig nvidia-settings
<meuhlol> sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<meuhlol> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<gir22222> meuhlol: yeah its done. the problem is after installing them, X doesnt run, and I get stuck, so I need to take the old xorg.conf back again, and reboot, because X gets stuck. I don't know how to rerun it when it has failed. you know it?
<progreSSive> <meuhlol> what?
<meuhlol> gir22222: after press [Ctrl] +[Alt] +[<--]  (backspace)
<gir22222> meuhlol: thats for when its running... but its not running, just black screen with blinking cursor
* meuhlol at tel
<gir22222> meuhlol: i tried init 1, and then 2, but that kubuntu splash appears and I can't see any console anymore
<shad-99_> After rebooting dapper drake i can't get to login screen.. otherwise it works with web server and shit?
<meuhlol> re all
<meuhlol> gir22222: yes
<shad-99_> any one knows about this bug or what ever it is causing it?
<meuhlol> gir22222: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<meuhlol> boot your PC, after at booting press ESC (escape) to be in Grub menu
<meuhlol> gir22222: once in GRUB menu choose Recovery Mode
<gir22222> meuhlol: linux-restricted-modules didnt download anything
<meuhlol> gir22222: in recovery Mode (console) tape sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<meuhlol> to restore your xorg.conf backup
<meuhlol> after boot in normal mode
<gir22222> meuhlol: is that right, aptitude didnt get the restricted modules.
<meuhlol> what version of kubuntu you have gir22222?
<meuhlol> or try the same but replace "aptitude" by "apt-get"
<gir22222> meuhlol: An another anooying thing here... Kde puts 1280 resolution on monitor, I want it 1024, so I change it on sys settings. After that, restarting X gives me 640! so I have to cp the original xorg.conf so it can return to 1280.
<gir22222> meuhlol: now it said is already installed, wtih apt-get
<gir22222> ok let me try it
<meuhlol> gir22222: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-legacy etc
<meuhlol> gir22222: listen
<meuhlol> boot in recovery console mode
<meuhlol> rofl
* meuhlol don't like to speak in the air...
* genii sips a coffee and tries to awake
<progreSSive> <meuhlol> xaxa )))
<meuhlol> progreSSive: have an another question about nux? :)
<progreSSive> meuhlol: not yet :)
<progreSSive> meuhlol: thanks man, appreciate!
<meuhlol> progreSSive: you are always welcome :p /me sing a song: I know an bot, she's name is Anna... tatatata xD
<progreSSive> meuhlol: btw, who's Anns?? =)
<meuhlol> progreSSive: if you want to know, get an tour to youtube.com and tape: Basshunter - Boten Anna in a search fields :p
<StoneNewt> why can't I change the kdm login screen from the kubuntu default?
<meuhlol> progreSSive: it's an dude 23 years old who make this tube in FL Studio (i'm also music composer :p) and this dude sing in his song: I know an bot, she's name is Anna, she can kick & ban you, blah blah... really stupod words in the song, but the music is eurodanse style, and good rythm :p
<StoneNewt> I've changed in in the settings but once kdm is fully loaded it flashes to the kubuntu screen and then onyl goes to the config I've chosen AFTER I log in
<meuhlol> StoneNewt: how do you try do the change?
<StoneNewt> in the "system settings" app
<meuhlol> StoneNewt: try to do that by this way: open up a terminal & write that: sudo systemsettings -caption "%c" %i %m (follow by your super user pass)
<progreSSive> meuhlol: =) let me find it..
<gir2222> meuhlol: didnt work. xorg log tells me: Failed to load NVIDIA kernel module!
<gir2222> meuhlol: which is strange since I used to have another distro here, and the nvidia drivers from nvidia website worked. but not with kubuntu now
<meuhlol> gir2222: you leaved channel before i finish :s
<gir2222> meuhlol: ah sorry
<StoneNewt> "unexpected argument %i
<meuhlol> gir2222: listen please (i will make an notice: [finish]  when i will finish, ok?)
<gir2222> ok
<meuhlol> before all
<meuhlol> take care of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<meuhlol> the first one
<gir2222> meuhlol: you mean keep it?
<meuhlol> after: restore your first backup xorg.conf
<meuhlol> after that do an: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-legacy nvidia-xconfig nvidia-settings
<meuhlol> do sudo apt-get remove for all nvidia concerning files
<meuhlol> after that
<StoneNewt> meuhlol: if I drop the caption part it works and I have all my settings I ask for and see for a split second before the kubuntu login screen is revealed
<meuhlol> reboot your Xorg server by pressing ctrl+alt+backspace
<meuhlol> gir2222: after all that open up an console and tape that:
<meuhlol> sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-legacy nvidia-xconfig nvidia-settings
<meuhlol> sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<meuhlol> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<meuhlol> gir2222: after that do an: sudo nvidia-settings
<meuhlol> gir2222: manage your params and reboot Xorg
<meuhlol> this should be helpful for you
<meuhlol> if you don't see a Nvidia logo at startup do that: sudo nvidia-xconfig --logo
<meuhlol> and
<meuhlol> gir2222: after installing drivers do that before reboot: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<meuhlol> that's all i [finish] 
<gir2222> meuhlol: after nvidia-settings ?
<meuhlol> after installing gir2222
<gir2222> the last thing is nvidia-xconfig. ok
<meuhlol> [14:42]  <meuhlol> sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-legacy nvidia-xconfig nvidia-settings
<meuhlol> [14:42]  <meuhlol> sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<meuhlol> [14:42]  <meuhlol> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<meuhlol> after that you reboot
<meuhlol> and do: sudo nvidia-settings
<meuhlol> that's all :)
<gir2222> ah right
<gir2222> meuhlol: thanks, gonna try it
<gir2222> leaving
<meuhlol> gir2222: see ya faster :p
<StoneNewt> meuhlol: any ideas how to get the log in box to hold to my options?
<meuhlol> huh
<meuhlol> what i told you before, don't works?
<StoneNewt> nope
<meuhlol> don't work at all?
<progreSSive> meuhlol: xaxaxa cool music )))
<meuhlol> !logon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<StoneNewt> I see my kdm settings for a split second then the kubuntu screen overwrites them
<meuhlol> !login screen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about login screen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hugs70> Hello world
<progreSSive> hi
<Hugs70> Am I the only one from France
<progreSSive> meuhlol: anna, anna bot... blya blya blya
<progreSSive> ))
<progreSSive> Hugs70: congrats ))
<Hugs70> sorry that was a question !
<meuhlol> Hugs70: salut :)
<meuhlol> !fr | Hugs70
<ubotu> Hugs70: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<meuhlol> xD
<Hugs70> thanks ubotu are u french ?
<meuhlol> Hugs70: ubotu is an bot (c'est un bot lol)
<meuhlol> Hugs70: va sur kubuntu-fr
<meuhlol> Hugs70:  /join #kubuntu-fr
<Hugs70> meuhlol  u speak english ? it is not a problem for me
<meuhlol> Hugs70: if you want to know: i'm russian, but i live in france, and i speak: russian, french & english, so xD
<progreSSive> meuhlol: wow, respect man!
<meuhlol> Hugs70: but if you want to speak in french and have support in french so join #kubuntu-fr channel. Here (at #kubuntu) we speak only english :)
<progreSSive> meuhlol: you know russian?! ))
<Hugs70> Spassiba meuhlol
<meuhlol> progreSSive: yes, im russian xD
<progreSSive> meuhlol:  ))
<meuhlol> progreSSive:  )) lol
<progreSSive> meuhlol:  ! ))
<Hugs70> moi ossi parle russe, english, french
<meuhlol> progreSSive: don't write in cyrillic, don't see what you write, see only  ))
<progreSSive> meuhlol: =) okay
<progreSSive> meuhlol: so, what are you doing in france??
<progreSSive> )
<meuhlol> progreSSive: i live in :p (9 years already)
<meuhlol> progreSSive: ti russkiy chto li?
<progreSSive> nu.. ne sovsem russkiy konechno
<progreSSive> =)
<meuhlol> ahahahahaha
<progreSSive> no russkiy znayu ne ploxo )))
<meuhlol> hohol? xD
<progreSSive> neeet
<progreSSive> _
<progreSSive> =)
<progreSSive> xuje
<progreSSive> )))))
<praecox> o boze, tylko nie po rusku...
<arun> I can't believe I'm asking this, but is there any way to arrange files in groups in Konqueror?
<arun> As in one cluster of image files, one cluster of text files, etc
<arun> In the same folder
<meuhlol> arun: what?
<meuhlol> ahahahaha a ya tatrus (mat tatarka a otets russkiy :p)
<meuhlol> kakoy mir malenkiy hahaha vse russkoyazichnie uzhe v linuxe, a pridurki frantsuzi v vista xD ahahaha ya seychas obossus ot mseha:p
<arun> meuhlol: Like in Windows, you can arrange files in groups?
<progreSSive> =)
<arun> according to their type
<meuhlol> sure arun
<progreSSive> xaxaxaxa
<progreSSive> loooool
<progreSSive> ))))))))))))
<progreSSive> padstalom
<meuhlol> aga xD
<arun> meuhlol: how do i do that?
<arun> i dont mean a simple 'sort by type'
<gir2222> meuhlol: apparently it worked but now I'm in a very low resolution and can't raise it
<gir2222> meuhlol: also where do I disable programs from running where kde starts?
* meuhlol BRB (im on tel)
<gir2222> where do I disable programs from running when kde starts?
<arun> gir222: system settings
<gir2222> arun: where there?
<arun> system settings > advanced > session manager
<gir2222> arun: dont see the programs there. you mean write the names of the programs there? or empty session?
<arun> gir222: you want to disable all programs from running when kde starts, right?
<arun> so, in the 'On Login' section, select 'Start with an empty session'
<arun> if you want to select specific programs go to System settings > Advanced > Service manager
<arun> did you get my messages gir222
<gir2222> arun: no sorry, what was it?
<arun> gir2222: you want to disable all programs from running when kde starts, right?
<arun> so, in the 'On Login' section, select 'Start with an empty session'
<arun> if you want to select specific programs go to System settings > Advanced > Service manager
<gir2222> arun: no not all, just a couple
<arun> then go to service manager
<gir2222> arun: they didn't ran, but after I opened them for the first time they run everytime and they have no settings for that on them
<meuhlol> re all
<meuhlol> so... people re-answer your problems, cus' i was at phone and don't read your problems
<gir2222> arun: no they're not there
<arun> which programs
<meuhlol> gir2222: what after restart?
<gir2222> meuhlol: nvidia probably worked, but now im on very low resolution
<gir2222> meuhlol: and cant change it
<gir2222> meuhlol: actually I can change it to even lower ones
<meuhlol> gir2222: can you do sudo nvidia-settings ?
<gir2222> arun: konversation, kopete, so far
<gir2222> meuhlol: yes
<gir2222> meuhlol: but theres almost nothing there
<meuhlol> gir2222: and when you click at "roll down" menu of resolution select, what you see?
<arun> gir2222: if you go to session manager and select 'start with an empty session' those programs wont open
<arun> just select that option
<gir2222> arun: hmm ok then thanks
<arun> your other services will run properly
<gir2222> meuhlol: theres no roll down menu on nvidia settings window
<meuhlol> gir2222: open an terminal and write that: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<meuhlol> gir2222: what it says?
<gir2222> meuhlol: i read on some forum that nvidia-glx improperly detected modelines, to add use edid false on conf, but didnt help
<gir2222> meuhlol: it just backs up conf and writes a new one
<meuhlol> ok, after that write this: sudo nvidia-settings
<gir2222> nothing
<gir2222> same window
<meuhlol> okey an window is opened, right?
<gir2222> yes
<meuhlol> go to X Server Screen Configuration at your left
<gir2222> there no option like that
<meuhlol> wait
<gir2222> just a blank white box, just written nvidia-settings configuration on top
<meuhlol> gir2222: did you see something like that after sudo nvidia-settings? : http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/5598/loljx6.png
<gir2222> meuhlol: oh and when I run nvidia-settings I get some errors and fails on konsole
<meuhlol> gir2222: something like:
<meuhlol> ERROR: Error parsing configuration file '/home/ziko/.nvidia-settings-rc' on
<meuhlol>        line 35: '0/RedBrightness=0.000000' (Trailing garbage).
<meuhlol> ?
<gir2222> meuhlol: no not like that at all the screen
<meuhlol> gir2222: don't good installation of drivers
<gir2222> meuhlol: ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension version 1.6 is too old; the minimimum required version is 1.9
<gir2222> meuhlol: ERROR: Unable to determine number of NVIDIA GPUs on ':0.0'.
<gir2222> etc
<gir2222> meuhlol: but when I restarted X I did see for a sec the nvidia logo
<meuhlol> you must to sudo apt-get remove all nvidia concerning files like nvidia-glx etc
<gir2222> meuhlol: all? which are all? the same as before?
<meuhlol> gir2222: all that you instaled
<gir2222> and after reboot?
<meuhlol> did you have AMD64 or not?
<gir2222> no
<gir2222> 32 it is
<meuhlol> after removing, reinstalling drivers
<meuhlol> gir2222: okey, try that
<meuhlol> first DL this: http://www.nvidia.fr/content/license/driver_license.asp?language=fr&url=http://fr.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run
<meuhlol> after do that: sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run
<meuhlol> for exemple DL a .run file to /home/yourusername directory, after open an terminal and do "cd /home/yourusername"
<meuhlol> after sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run
<gir2222> meuhlol: file not found he
<meuhlol> and read that: http://fr.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/HTML/chapter-03.html
<gir2222> in french hee
<gir2222> it has to be 9755?
<meuhlol> no
<gir2222> im downloading it
<gir2222> but I have here
<meuhlol> the page is in english
<gir2222> 9639
<gir2222> and 7185
<gir2222> and I tried both of them, no success
<gir2222> meuhlol: its in french here, see the url starts with fr
<meuhlol> yeah i know that the uri is starting with .fr
<meuhlol> but the text at page is in english :s
<meuhlol> lol
<micman> hello superkiddo r u there?
<gir2222> meuhlol: when I tried running the drivers from nvidia site... it installs ok, but then X wont run, and xorg tells failed nvidia kernel module
<micman>  i have an open question.
<meuhlol> gir2222: hmm sorry, i've told you all what I know :s
<gir2222> meuhlol: so you know how to disable certain programs from opening at startup on kde?
<gir2222> gir2222: like konversation, it just started running at startup after I first ran it
<gir2222> meuhlol:  like konversation, it just started running at startup after I first ran it
<meuhlol> gir2222: sudo systemsettings
<meuhlol> gir2222: after go to Advanced configs tab
<meuhlol> after search for Applications & Services something like that (iml on french kubuntu so)
<meuhlol> and after you have an list of processuses running at load
<meuhlol> you deactivate what u want
<blob_ster> G'day
<gir2222> meuhlol: there is service managaer but none of the programs are listed there
<CapaH> Can anyone here tell me how I can force the audio output from wine applications through my USB Headset?
<BluesKaj> gir2222, perhaps you didn't close konverstion complately when you shutdown , then when starting your pc back up, konversation automatically will as well
<BluesKaj> 'scuse the mixed tenses
<blob_ster> I have a question too :-) Whenever I try running "konsole --types" from a root konsole, I get "konsole: cannot connect to X server". Worked beforehand, and nothing is changed as far as I know.
<berkes> does anyone know if krita is supposed to be able to open PSDs out of the box?
<berkes> I recall it being able to do so, but it fails now.
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> gir2222, perhaps you didn't close konverstion complately when you shutdown , then when starting your pc back up, konversation automatically does as well
<miles_> loves konversation
* miles_ wonders, how do i fix my name?
<BluesKaj> yeah miles_ so do I , but the lack of an automatic server list turns some ppl off ...I'm willing to put up with it tho :)
<BluesKaj> miles_, fix?
<genii> BluesKaj: Me too
<gir2222> im having problem compiling a program, i get the error checking for glib-2.0 >= 2.4 gtk+-2.0 >= 2.4 gaim >= 1.0... configure: error: glib
<BluesKaj> hi genii :)
<miles_> yea, usually im just <miles> but now im <miles_>
<genii> BluesKaj: Mornin'
<margem> i
<progreSSive> bye people! ==)
<blob_ster> miles_: that's because someone else took your nick
<BluesKaj> methinks gir2222 is running gnome
<miles_> :-/
<BluesKaj> registered miles?
<miles_> i dunno
<Dufresn3> anyone uses ekiga? query me
<miles_> i guess not, i dont know what tha tmeans
<gir2222> BluesKaj: no, kde
<genii> miles_: If you register your nickname here, you put a password on it and you can boot anyone else who is using it
<BluesKaj> miles_, did the text in the server box say that the the nick was registered to someone else ?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !register | miles_
<BluesKaj> when you joined
<ubotu> miles_: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<CapaH> I have USB Headphones however when I run any wine application it uses my laptop speakers. Can anyone tell me what I need to do in order to cause the audio output from a wine application to use my USB Headset instead?  Anyone?
<miles_> thank you
<persen> !subversion
<ubotu> subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<miles_> omg i was just messing with subversion
<miles_> persen: what are you trying to do with subversion
<tinin> <CapaH> #winehq
<persen> just setting up a simple repo for a single project, access it via a subversion client in eclipse.
<miles_> what version of ubuntu u running?
<persen> running kubuntu feisty
<margem_> i ppl
<miles_> i found a great tutorial yesterday, finally got it running
<miles_> one sec ill go get it for you
<margem> ola tostas
<margem_> hi
<genii> persen: For small things which do not have revisions, maybe falcon
<persen> !falcon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about falcon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<margem_> need help pvt me plz
<miles_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<persen> i need revisision anyway, thats what a code repo does.
<genii> persen It is in the seveas repos
<margem_> only nc girld with big tittes
<margem_> girls*
<margem_> and nc ass
<margem_> :)
<margem> loool
<margem_> private me :)
<persen> miles_, link?
<persen> to that good tutorial
<miles_> yea
<miles_> i sent it
<jagunso> mae: oi
<miles_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<persen> !subversion
<ubotu> subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<persen> Thats the same tutorial i've found
<miles_> o, wow
<miles_> yea, it works though
<miles_> apt-get install subversion apache2 libapache2-svn
<miles_> then config 1 file and thats pretty much it
<miles_> im willing to try and help, although im far from a subversion expert though
<BluesKaj> what does one use subversion for anyway..to save older versions of apps etc ?
<CapaH> Can anyone help me on this? "asoundconf list" shows me: ICH6 and Headset as two choices. I run this: asoundconf set-default-card Headset --- and *most* applications now are heard through my headset. The problem is, any Wine application I run still comes out of my laptop speaker. I want a way to cause the sound from Wine applications also to go through my headset. Does anyone here know how to do this?
<god> can somone point me in the right direction here, on Kunbuntu 7.04 how do you open the "restricted device manager"? ( reguarding Ati driver install https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI)
<BluesKaj> playing games in wine CapaH ?
<genii> BluesKaj: Basically, yes. So you have a complete history of development
<CapaH> BluesKaj: Yes
<BluesKaj> god , with a nick like that why are you asking us ? but seriously open adept/manage repositories and check the 4 boxes under the Kubuntu Software tab
<CapaH> BluesKaj: So... playing games under wine, wanting sound from headset, tips? :)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> XD
<blob_ster> Another question: where is my Panel setting from my System Settings in Kubuntu 7.04(64bit)
<stephen> BluesKaj: does Gutsy have java plugin support?
* WhtWolfTeraDyne goes off to vacuum the rest of the house
<BluesKaj> stephen, dunno , sorry
<stephen> lol
<Dufresn3> anyone uses ekiga? query me
<stephen> it has flash support but im not sure bout java
<zzl> who can tell me
<genii> zzl What exactly is the question?
<TheGateKeeper> Dufresn3, can't get ekiga to work on kubuntu, but I have got it working on gentoo (~x86)
<BluesKaj> CapaH, open alsamixer while you have wine open , check your settings ...make sure aux , duplicate ,external aren't muted or turned down
<CapaH> ok..
<zzl> I don't know how to use irc!
<BluesKaj> zzl , you got here ...ya did something right :)
<genii> zzl Well, you are here using it right now :) So you are doing OK
<zzl> I see a tool, konversation
<genii> zzl Basic things to remember are not to paste in large amounts of things, don't be abusive or type all in capitals.
<zzl> then I enter into this room!
<god> BluesKaj, that is done, should i do a full upgrade or are there certian pacakage's i need to fast track the driver install
<miles_> BluesKaj - kinda late i know, but my work uses subversion to maintain changes done to our code
<CapaH> BluesKaj: In alsamixer, when I see "MM" I assume that means "Mute/Off" --- how do I turn that on? just hitting the up arrow doesn't do the trick
<miles_> it adds revision numbers to the code, like im working on 2.4.11 right now or something
<BluesKaj> ahh IC miles_ ..interesting
<zzl> what is irc? for chatting?
<miles_> irc is for knowledge
<tzanger> zzl: complianing, mostly
<BluesKaj> CapaH, use M on the KB to unmute , the result will be 00 in the box
<zzl> thanks
<nodesert> i installed compiz but when i run it  all window borders lost
<CapaH> BluesKaj: Yes
<BluesKaj> BTW, MM means muted CapaH
<CapaH> BluesKaj: Ok but this is affecting only the IHC6 card -- the headset is its own 'card' (USB Headset)
<stephen> BluesKaj: im going to update to gutsy Tribe 2 when th full release comes out can i update straight to that?
<CapaH> i.e. when I asoundconf list -- I see: ICH6 and Headset
<BluesKaj> dunno stephen , I'm not brave enuff to try gutsy yet
<stephen> lol
<CapaH> BluesKaj: So the real issue I have is, wine is using ICH6 when I want it to use: "Headset" -- how do I do that?
<BluesKaj> CapaH, beyond me I'm afraid ,,, genii ...anyone ?
<BluesKaj> CapaH, you have 2 soundcards ?
<genii> Soundcard stuff is not my strength :(
<CapaH> BluesKaj: technically yes, the USB Headset functions as though it is its own sound card
<genii> <- Networking guy mainly
<BluesKaj> where does the signal come from tho ...it has to be processed first , so it must be coming from the default soundcard , right ?
<nodesert> i installed compiz but when i run it  all window borders lost
<CapaH> BluesKaj: I dont understand
<BluesKaj> well, neither do i ...sorry I'm confused
<CapaH> BluesKaj: The headset I have is USB so it doesn't plug in the headset jack of the normal sound card, -- as far as Ubuntu is concerned, these are two seperate "sound cards"
<BluesKaj> BBIAB , got some stuff to do .... garbage day today
<persen> Trying to start apache2 and get: "Unkown DAV provider: syn", syntax error on line 56 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/dav_svn.conf. Any clues/ideas?
<persen> just added subversion
<tzanger> hmm
<tzanger> apparently i have bluez-utils installed but sdpd does not exist
<aaroncampbell> Has anyone had a problem with kpdf trying to print duplex even if it's not set in the printer dialog?  I can't seem to print from kpdf because my printer keeps saying it doesn't have the duplex attachment.  However, I can open PDFs in kghostview and print just fine
<ksivaji> ms announced that after five year vista will be the top os is it so?
<blob_ster> Another question: can you prioritise repositories in apt? For example, if I have a file in my local repository, install from there instead of downloading from other sources?
<blob_ster> Adept and apt seems to be happy to download everything :-(
<CapaH> Is there anyone here who can help me? I have "two sound cards" --- My laptop has a built in sound card, and then I have a USB "sound card" (which is actually a headset, but Ubuntu considers it a sound card under asoundconf list) --- My problem is simple: I want the SOUND to come out of the HEADSET and not the Internal Speakers (ICH6) --- Can anyone here help me with this? I tried: asoundconf set-default-card Headset   --- No success. Anyone?
<dr_willis> ksivaji,  from what i recall.. XP will be no longer be sold after the end of this year. (i think thats what the news said)
<ksivaji> !defragmentaion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about defragmentaion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jd_> 230 this mourning sorry
<blob_ster> !defragmentation
<ubotu> defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<blob_ster> ;-)
<ksivaji> thank you
<dr_willis> !spyware
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spyware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> :)
<blob_ster> Having fun :-)
* WhtWolfTeraDyne watches as his mouse cursor moves on it's own
<blob_ster> !repository prioritisation
<blob_ster> Nada
<stephen> oooooooh there are 9 new updates available :)
<ksivaji> i  dont find any .html page only .asp pages are used why ?
<blob_ster> WhtWolfTeraDyne: does it do any work on its own?
<blob_ster> WhtWolfTeraDyne: I might borrow it then
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> blob_ster: not yet. Maybe with some training...
* WhtWolfTeraDyne is starting to wonder if it's his trackpad...
<dr_willis> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<persen> god damn
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> yup. it's the touchpad.
<persen> why must everything be so hassleish
<DaSkreech> persen: What is hasselish?
<genii> WhtWolfTeraDyne: If you have something like a tablet or laptop touchscreen, if you leave a stylus laying on a table, or somepiece of debris on the touchscreen it will cause that mouse-wandering
* DaSkreech thought that was only a word where he lived
<blob_ster> WhtWolfTeraDyne: my graphics tablet does funny things when it's near the monitor
<genii> *stylus on a tablet*
<persen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion done everything explained here, but get error messages i dont understand
<blob_ster> David Hasslehoff ;-)
<persen> Trying to start apache2 and get: "Unkown DAV provider: syn", syntax error on line 56 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/dav_svn.conf.
<Baxtor> i think ive messed up my kubuntu, is there a way to load up kubuntu with the default drivers (the ones from the first install) im currently on the live cd
<DaSkreech> persen: What are you trying to do?
<persen> hazzleish = hard to do, much "hazzle"
<blob_ster> dr_willis: the docos only say how to add your own repository. They don't mention actually prioritising it :-(
<persen> DaSkreech, just set up a simple subversion repo
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> blob_ster: No touchscreen, just the touchpad. I do want a Wacom Graphite, though...
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> and genii
<blob_ster> WhtWolfTeraDyne: I have a Wacom at work, but a Tevion here at home
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> $199.99 for a Wacom Graphire4 6x8... hmm...
<genii> persen: change line 56 to read svn instead of syn
<blob_ster> WhtWolfTeraDyne: pretty expensive... my 12x9 Tevion cost me AU$89 (US$50-60)
<persen> genii, holy s**', no errors at least :D
<blob_ster> Although I can't get pressure sensitive brush in Gimp :-(
<dr_willis> blob_ster,  check the full apt docs perhaps.. ive never tried that.
<genii> persen :)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> blob_ster: That's something I'd probably need.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> How is the wacom support on Linux, anyway?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> ,,,
<blob_ster> WhtWolfTeraDyne: apparently Wacoms are good... Aiptek (Tevion) works fine except that bit :-)
<_4strO> WhtWolfTeraDyne: it should be ok because i see several line in xorg.conf
<genii> work, AFK 3-5 mins
<_4strO> !baddevices
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about baddevices - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Hmm...
<_4strO> !baddevice
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<blob_ster> dr_willis: I'm reading the man for sources.list, maybe it sheds some light
<aaroncampbell> Has anyone had a problem with kpdf trying to print duplex even if it's not set in the printer dialog?  I can't seem to print from kpdf because my printer keeps saying it doesn't have the duplex attachment.  However, I can open PDFs in kghostview and print just fine
<_4strO> those errors usually provide by some lines in the xorg.conf about wacom peripherals
<dr_willis> blob_ster,  thers also a few large apt  'documention' web sites
<dr_willis> theres a lot of nifty things apt can do.
<ksivaji> is there any software to create a pdf file
<dr_willis> ksivaji,  thers a print to pdf option. :)
<dr_willis> thats all ive ever used.
<_4strO> ksivaji: openoffice
<blob_ster> dr_willis: It says "The file lists one source per line, with the most preferred source listed first"
<blob_ster> dr_willis: apparently it ignores the order :-(
<dr_willis> blob_ster,  first to last is the order.. :) it seems.
<dr_willis> then again.. its also checking the version #'s and other things.
<ksivaji> ok
<dr_willis> older one first, gets ignored.. i guess
<blob_ster> dr_willis: would make no sense, but how would I know ;-)
<dr_willis> if an older version of program foo is on  the local repo.. it will go download the newer ones in any case.
<persen> miles_, how do you access your repository with the svn:// protocol?
<dr_willis> I also recall several ways to have a local machine be an 'apt file' cacher to hold the packages for the rest of the lan.
<blob_ster> Problem is, it seems to download everything from online
<dr_willis> blob_ster,  it may be evyerhting is outdated. :)
<dr_willis> or the cache got cleaned..
<blob_ster> I just copied my /var/cache/apt/archives to my local repo, tried to install on another PC from this repo, but apt still downloads stuff... weird.
<DaSkreech> persen: Ok did an apt-get install svn
<DaSkreech> persen: sorry Phone ran
<miles_> persen: you still here?
<miles_> sorry i was afk
<dranas> i got a quick question about kubuntu fiesty
<dranas> i cant seem to change the login manager at all
<persen> yes
* dr_willis wakes up
<miles_> i tried to access it via svn://, but never could
<persen> think i've installed it now, just need to verify i can access it
<miles_> i do this:
<miles_> http://hostname/<<path to repos>>
<dr_willis> dranas,  tried  sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<genii> blob_ster: For trying to clone what packages from system to system dpkg-get-selections and set-selections are better to use. Just dump the selections into a file, copy it over then use the set-selections to use it
<dr_willis> !info aptcache
<ubotu> Package aptcache does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<dr_willis> apt-cacher - caching proxy system for Debian package and source files
<dr_willis> apt-proxy - Debian archive proxy and partial mirror builder
<dr_willis> On my home lan -i had setup where the main fileserver was also the 'apt-cacher' for the rest of the lan.
<dr_willis> they all got the packages from it.
<persen> DaSkreech, no package called "svn", but i have subversion installed
<blob_ster> dr_willis: that's what I'm trying to do as well.
<blob_ster> genii: I might try that
<genii> debconf not dpkg , rather
<dr_willis> blob_ster,  i recall there being several ways to do it. :) not sure what was the best.. i aint got it going at this time.
<genii> blob_ster: Sorry was debconf-get-selections   etc etc not dpkg-get-selections
<miles_> persen: did you get it cooking?
<persen> nah
<DaSkreech> persen: Yeah sorry subversion
<blob_ster> Great, looks like I have some stuff to try :-) Thanks all the help.
<stephen> genii: can i use usb speakers instead of a soundcard?
<redha> hello I need some help with Beryl on Ubuntu
<redha> or rather Kubuntu
<genii> stephen: I would imagine so. But soundcard troubleshooting is not my area of expertise, not much help there. Networking yes :)
<dr_willis> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dranas> i be back after it does or does not work, ill let you know
<stephen> genii: :)
<redha> dr_willis: is that for kubuntu also?
<BluesKaj> ok back, CapaH so you're running games of the cdrom drive then sound must coming directly off the cd being converted to analog on the drive dac (I guess there is such a thing) and sent to the USB port to your headset.
<DaSkreech> persen: Phone rang again :) you got it sorted?
<persen> nah :/
<persen> hm, trying to start svnserve but it says "adress already in use", but i cant find any processes with "svn" in its name.
<persen> Think i should kill that process and start "svnserve" first
<persen> And program i can use to kill the process using port XX ?
<DaSkreech> Which address ?/
<persen> port 3690 i think
<persen> which is the default for svnserve
<persen> nvm , it was the inetd that was using it
<DaSkreech> kk
<persen> yay, think it works!
<persen> "Checked out revision 0." may indicate success ?
<genii> persen Yes
<dranas> it still doesnt work
<dranas> it keeps the default login screen and stuff
<miles_> god are you there? its me, miles_
<BluesKaj> miles_, pray !
<miles_> hahaa
* genii contemplates the Church of Coffee
* BluesKaj has finished the Folgers ...what do you recommend genii...I'm  looking for something new ?
<genii> BluesKaj: I like to get the cans of Tim horton's coffee to make at home... but it may be unavailable where you are :) Otherwise Melitta coffee and Maxwell House are not bad
<genii> BluesKaj: If there is a coffee specialty place around, try to get some Jamaican Blue Mountain coffee
<BluesKaj> Tim Horton's is ok , we have 2 outlets in the area , but I'm not a fan...Melitta might be a consideration
<genii> BluesKaj: Melitta is good if you like strong coffee (I do)
<BluesKaj> yup same here
<genii> Hmmm 1/2 hr til lunch
<genii> At lunch I put up a sign saying "LUNCH! Don't bug me til 1PM!! Or ELSE"
<Aquilas> Hi everyone... I have a problem I need help with...
<genii> !ask | Aquilas
<ubotu> Aquilas: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Aquilas> my clam av just updated and now the apt-get updater cannot update... says theres another process running
<Aquilas> I don't know what process clam av is running...
<genii> Aquilas: Likely the automatic update (not for clamav but the general update program) is chugging away in the background
<Aquilas> I tried to kill that too but didn't work
<genii> Aquilas: Thats it then. You need to wait til it's done, then apt-get commands will work again
<StoneNewt> 9~
<hellooooo> oi
<Aquilas> is there some way to find out what process is running apt-get?
<genii> Aquilas: The clamav is likely NOT what is the issue. More like because the adept updater is running, no other programs which use dpkg or so on can run til it is finished.
<genii> Aquilas: apt-get uses dpkg as the backend. Same as all the other package managers like adept,synaptic,aptitude etc
<genii> Aquilas: When any one of those are running you cannot use any of the others at the same time
<Aquilas> but this has been going on for a week now
<genii> Aquilas: Are you on dialup?
<Aquilas> surely something would have finished by now... on DSL
<pag> !aptfix | Aquilas
<ubotu> Aquilas: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<genii> Aquilas: Yes, pag may be right. Occasionally if you force one of those to close, it will leave a remnant lockfile which prevents a new instance of anything which will use the package managing system
<miles_> so im just wondering
<miles_> how many of you guys are at work right now
<BluesKaj> yup, bet there some broken pkg messages in auto-update that are stalling the pkg manager.
<genii> miles_:  I am. If you can call it work, really
<miles_> laugh
<Aquilas> running the konsole now
<miles_> me too
<Aquilas> Setting up adobereader-enu (7.0.9-1) ...
<Aquilas> ln: creating symbolic link `/Reader/intellinux/lib/libldap.so' to `/usr/lib/libldap.so.2': No such file or directory
<Aquilas> ln: creating symbolic link `/Reader/intellinux/lib/liblber.so' to `/usr/lib/liblber.so.2': No such file or directory
<Aquilas> dpkg: error processing adobereader-enu (--configure):
<Aquilas>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Aquilas> Setting up ktorrent (2.2-0ubuntu1~feisty1) ...
<Aquilas> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Aquilas>  adobereader-enu
<BluesKaj> adept auto-update should be banned it's nothing but a PITA after the first 2 updates or so after a new install
<genii> Aquilas: Please do not flood the irc channel
<runlevelten> Aquilas: use fuser to see what program's doing it
<Aquilas> not flooding... just posting what the konsole told me...
<pag> !paste | Aquilas
<genii> BluesKaj: I'm inclined to agree
<pag> hmm.. ubotu's slow :(
<runlevelten> just omit the k given above.
<ubotu> Aquilas: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<genii> Aquilas: There is a website you can paste large amounts of text to and then report back the URL here so ppl can go see it
<genii> pag Thx :)
<Aquilas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30344/
<pag> "adobereader-enu" Somehow I'm not even wondering, that it was the closed-source app that messed the dpkg up
<Aquilas> so what do I need to do to fix this?
<pag> Aquilas, I found one solution on xandros forums, so I can't guarantee that they'll work. We can try if you want though
<Aquilas> ok
<pag> Aquilas, open konsole and type: sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo dpkg -P adobereader-enu
<bitchchecker> hi
<bitchchecker> gimme your internet address
<pag> Aquilas, in fact; don't use && instead just split that to two commands
<bitchchecker> i hack u
<bitchchecker> i have hacking program
<bitchchecker> its elite
<bitchchecker> gimme your address it hacks u
<bitchchecker> u be dead
<Aquilas> like how?
<bitchchecker> like cuz
<BluesKaj> !ops | bitchchecker
<bitchchecker> it hax you
<pag> bitchchecker, thank you. You really made my day :D
<persen> is it possible to setup a cronjob to copy a folder (my subversion repo) to a samba share on another box ?
<persen> as a backup mechanism
<bitchchecker> yes
<bitchchecker> it is
<ubotu> bitchchecker: Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-76-190-151-10.neo.res.rr.com]  by Hobbsee
* bitchchecker was kicked off #kubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<philw> hi
<persen> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<pag> Aquilas, sudo dpkg --configure -a  then wait till it's ready and then only write sudo dpkg -P adobereader-enu
<Hobbsee> thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> thx Hobbsee
<BluesKaj> ;0
<Hobbsee> :)
<philw> I have a problem with kopete, if i open it  my cpu has 100% and that 3 minutes. After these 3 minutes  kopete connects with icq and so on
<pag> Hobbsee, thank you :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<persen> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<philw> i don't know why
<Aquilas> it didn't like it
<hasan> how can i decrease font size of characters send to my printer from konsole???
<runlevelten> give me j00r address pleas! _sigh_ You would have though step one in developing those 1337 /\/\/\|) 5|<1Llz would have been getting his/her around the "ping" command.
<runlevelten> *his/her head
<BluesKaj> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Aquilas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30346/
<pag> Aquilas, yup. just what I thought.. try only the latter command  ( sudo dpkg -P adobereader-enu )
<Aquilas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30347/
<pag> Aquilas, now try: sudo apt-get install -f
<Aquilas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30348/
<pag> Aquilas, congratulations. now you have the working dpkg again :)
<Aquilas> Great!!!   Thanks Pag
<pag> Aquilas, sudo apt-get upgrade would probably be quite nice command to run now  (no need to paste the output, it should go well)
<stephen> pag: how do you install realplayer in kubuntu?
<genii> !helpersnack | pag
<ubotu> pag: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<pag> stephen, from the packages ;)  Since your next queston will be "Where can I get those packages" I'll answer it now: Not in any of those repos I have
<pag> genii, wow! didn't know about that factoid. Thank you :D
<amundsen> hi
<pag> amundsen, hello :)
<SlimeyPete> !helpersnack | SlimeyPete
<SlimeyPete> damn
<SlimeyPete> it's too clever for me
<jd_> just got done with the radio show
<amundsen> does anybody know what's goin on with 7.04 update? i get  errors from apt-get upgrade
<Aquilas> Thanks again Pag... it is working.
<pag> amundsen, what kind of errors?  (use pastebin to paste them, please)
<genii> pag :)
<amundsen> pag: pastebin? what's that?
<pag> !paste | amundsen
<ubotu> amundsen: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<amundsen> pag: done
<amundsen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30349/
<pag> amundsen, clearly not the whole output... you can gett all the output to a file by commanding: sudo apt-get upgrade > file
<amundsen> pag: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30350/
<amundsen> pag: problem seems to be with ttf-opensymbol
<pag> amundsen, yup.
<amundsen> any solution ?
<pag> amundsen, I can only help by providing couple of links: http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-dist%40lists.debian.org/msg266900.html  and  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=369841
<BlueLaguna> How can I install compiz without installing gnome?
<sparrw> Is there a way to make konqueror automatically open sftp://*.php in kate, without affecting its handling of http://*.php ?
<pag> BlueLaguna, Compiz has some Gnome depencies, so it's pertty hard (and really not adviseable) to bypass those.
<BlueLaguna> :-/
<sparrw> BlueLaguna: is your hard drive so small that you cant have gnome installed?
<BlueLaguna> sparrw: it seems redundant to me to have both window managers installed
<sparrw> BlueLaguna: i have over a dozen installed
<pag> BlueLaguna, err.. iirc compiz does pull some gnome libraries, but not the whole DE
<sparrw> pag: depending on gnome libraries isnt really a good excuse for "depending" on gnome
<BlueLaguna> pag: you're right, thanks
<pag> np :)
<visham> hi folks
<visham> how to change the default console font ?
<visham> or how to enable console-setup to run at boot time
<pag> visham, do you mean those that appear on ctrl-alt-fX ?
<visham> ya thats right
<nixternal> you change those in /boot/grub/menu.lst iirc
<nixternal> vga=such and so
<pag> visham, that's pretty strange solution; stick that command to change fonts in your .bashrc
<visham> i want my font to be changed before i login
<redha> could anybody help me on Beryl with Kubuntu
<visham> during the boot up process
<pag> redha, official support channel for beryl/compiz  is #ubuntu-effects
<nixternal> there is a trick to setting them right...you boot with an alternate CD, go in to the setup a bit, hit escape and go to a command line..then you run some tool or something..there is a howto I think somewhere in the forums visham
<redha> I have it installed and all, but there are some quirks here and there
<redha> and besides no body is on there helping
<pag> redha, you can of course ask your questions here... I just think it might be harder to get answers here... but ask ahead if you want
<visham> any direct help nixternal
<nixternal> I can't remember it off hand, so I am affraid I may be useless at this time
<redha> some windows (alerts) have nothing in them, plus sometimes adept icon on the taskbar pops out and becomes on the top of the screen :S
<aaroncampbell> Has anyone had a problem with kpdf trying to print duplex even if it's not set in the printer dialog?  I can't seem to print from kpdf because my printer keeps saying it doesn't have the duplex attachment.  However, I can open PDFs in kghostview and print just fine
<jhutchins> visham: What do you want to change about your font?
<visham> thanks folks
<nixternal> redha: the adept thing is Beryl's fault of course, the same thing happens with compiz...nothing you can do about that one except get rid of adept alert
<redha> It just bugs me how Beryl doesn't like KDE..it runs flawlessly on Gnome :S
<visham> hi folks again
<visham> how do i change the permisions in the fstab file for windows partitions that are mounted such that only root can write & read  but all others can only read
<visham> sorry if my english is poor
<aleksanteri> what package has libdl?
<BluesKaj> aleksanteri, check in adept
<aleksanteri> .
<visham> how to change permission is /etc/fstab
<vzduch> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<vzduch> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<visham> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<caris_mere> I'm having a problem with Amarok...It doesn't start up on account, but it does on my wife's account.
<visham> thanks folks
<evilmm> i've never had a problem with ntfs-36
<OlliK> Hi, all!
<vzduch> sure.. there is no such thing as ntfs-36 :)
<OlliK> Can someone help me with upgrading? I'd like to update few packages, and I used to have this adept-updater on which I closed and can't find anymore (it's different from adept manager). Anyway, now when I plan to update all packages to newest version, I noticed that I can also probably do it in Adept Manager, but there are two options: "Safe Upgrade" and "Full Upgrade". Can someone tell me the difference? I didn't find anything from google/ubuntuforums and al
<evilmm> 3g damn
<OlliK> I'm using Feisty so I'm not upgrading to a newer version, I only want to get the latest versions of the software
<astrophoenix> my friend with a dual booting laptop was able to use ntfs-3g in ubuntu to restore a known good registry on her windows partition, enabling her to boot windows again. :) but as soon as she got that fixed, we set her win partition back to read only.
<OlliK> Also helpful would be if someone could help me to find a way to start this "adept updater" program
<caris_mere> I need some help with Amarok, it won't load...though it used to work
<vzduch> any error msg?
<tmske> caris_mere: does it start and then crash?
<pag> OlliK, kdesu adept_updater
<caris_mere> tmske: no, it just get's stuck, never the icon hops around, but that's all
<OlliK> pag: command
<vzduch> caris_mere: try to start amarok from commandline, should output some useful info
<astrophoenix> Ollik: hit alt-f2, run adept_notifier, that will give you a little icon in the system tray.
<OlliK> pag: command 'adept-updater" not found.
<pag> OlliK, notice the underline  it's _ not -
<OlliK> pag: Thanks, it works
<tmske> caris_mere: do what vzduch says and paste that info: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<BluesKaj> OlliK, you are actually fortunate that adept updater is missing , it's buggy ..upgrading in adept will work just as well , but beware of spme pkges that may break due to unmet dependencies , so the sfe upgrade is your best bet
<BluesKaj> safe upgrade
<caris_mere> tmske: ok, I did it
<vzduch> caris_mere: pastebin URL please
<tmske> caris_mere: post the link
<OlliK> astrophoenix: alt-f2 didn't have any effect, but when I ran the adept_notifier in "Run Command", it seemed to work
<OlliK> BluesKaj: Thanks for the tip
<OlliK> astrophoenix: Thanks also to you
<astrophoenix> oh, alt-f2 is the default short cut to get the "Run Command" box :)
<pag> OlliK, alt+f2 is the default shortcut to run command
<caris_mere> tmske: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30356/
<OlliK> So updating packages through adept updater basically does the same thing as "safe upgrade" would do?
<evilmm> i like katapult
<OlliK> how about apt-get update | apt-get upgrade, is that same as safe-upgrade or full-upgrade?
<tmske> caris_mere: you could try to delete your amarokrc (~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc) and try again (first update it though)
<OlliK> Am I right if I assume that apt-get upgrade = "Safe Upgrade" in adept, and apt-get distro-upgrade = "Full upgrade" in adept?
<caris_mere> tmske: what do you mean by "first update it though"?
<BluesKaj> no safe upgrade is just that it make sure that there are no unmet dependencies that can lead to broken pkges , in case you have "unofficial repos" . the notifier ignores that and tries to upgrade everything available unless you specify in adept itself
<vzduch> caris_mere: doesn't help much.. I suggest you locate /home/yourWifesAccount/.kde/share/config/amarokrc and replace your /home/yourAccount/.kde/share/config/amarokrc with it
<tmske> caris_mere: I meant backup it first
<vzduch> tmske: or that
<tmske> vzduch: yeah replacing it could work too :-)
<vzduch> well.. the essential difference is that deleting (or moving) it would cause Amarok to create a fresh one on next startup, copying a known-to-work one would be another option, it'd duplicate the settings
<OlliK> Does it matter if I'm running the program that is being upgraded, for example Firefox?
<TheInfinity> no
<vzduch> OlliK: normally that's no problem.. that's also the way you update your KDE or X or kernel.. only the program(s) that is/are updated need to be restarted for the update to take effect
<OlliK> ok, good..
<aleksanteri> how can i make an Tk element span 2 grid columns?
<caris_mere> tmske and vzduch: I replaced, now I try to run it again, right?
<tmske> caris_mere: yes
<aleksanteri> dang, wrong channel
<vzduch> *gg*
<caris_mere> tmske: didn't do anything
<tmske> caris_mere: have you changed or installed anything since amarok stopped working for you?
<eduardo> could someone help me installing MySQL in my Ubuntu?
<Lynoure> eduardo: What kind of problems are you having with it?
<caris_mere> tmske: I don't remember installing or changing anything...I don't understand why it would work for my wife and not for me, though
<Jack2142> hello people im having a problem with grub.... i see the boot loader and i have the kubuntu option and the windows option(windows works fine,) but kubuntu doesnt load...the changed the SLOT the IDE cable goes into (i have 2 in my mobo) so nows its on the secondary IDE becacuse the first one ripped a few pins.. however what should i do now to get kubuntu to load?
<caris_mere> tmske: Maybe this...one time my external hd had problems, I unplugged and replugged and it was called MYBOOK1 instead of MYBOOK, and then I listened to music...Maybe that changed some setting in amarok?
<tmske> caris_mere: you can also try to move your complete folder ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok and try again
<tmske> caris_mere: if some settings were changed, removing that folder and your amarokrc should solve the problem (be sure to backup)
<rrbiz> which kde version did kubuntu come with ?
<rrbiz> 7.04
<caris_mere> tmske: ok, thanks...I'll try it
<Jack2142> what do i do in grub loader so that i point my kubuntu to the correct IDE channel please help
<rrbiz> Jack2142: u trying to make kubuntu default ?
<Lynoure> eduardo: Got it working already?
<Jack2142> rrbiz yes
<rrbiz> so u already have kubuntu installed ?
<vzduch> I wonder why Windoze would boot up fine when changing the IDE bus the hdd is on.. to my knowledge the chainloader also points to the physical device designation
<vzduch> rrbiz: are you reading?
<Jack2142> yes i have it installed
<Jack2142> but i moved the IDE cable to secondary
<Jack2142> when i installed the IDE cable was pluggd into primary on the mobo
<rrbiz> ahh
<Jack2142> now i moved it
<Jack2142> windows boots.. kubuntu doesnt
<jhutchins_lt> Jack2142: What's plugged into the primary now?
<Jack2142> nothing
<Jack2142> it broke
<vzduch> Jack2142: assuming you moved from primary master to secondary master, my best bet is that what you need to change is entries like 'hd(0,x)' to 'hd(2,x)'
<jhutchins_lt> Jack2142: Windows is selecting the first bootable device then.
<caris_mere> tmske: that worked...thanks
<rrbiz> vzduch, nah i didn't catch it all and just thought modifying menu.list would do
<caris_mere> vzduch: thanks also for your help
<Jack2142> well im using livecd now
<rrbiz> perhaps menu.list would be the place though
<Jack2142> what should i do in grub
<vzduch> Jack2142: as I told you
<jhutchins_lt> Jack2142: sudo fdisk -l might give you some useful information.
<genii> vzduch Jack2142 Yes the hd(2,x) thing. But also after you will need to change old /etc/fstab to reflect hdc or sdc instead of the hda  or sda from before
<vzduch> genii: yes, that too
<Jack2142> rrbiz
<Jack2142> can i msg you
<Jack2142> i will paste
<rrbiz> sure
<Jack2142>   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Jack2142> /dev/hdd1   *           1        3321    26675901    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Jack2142> /dev/hdd2            3322        3737     3341520    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<Jack2142> /dev/hdd5            3322        3737     3341488+  83  Linux
<vzduch> that's secondary slave.. so you'd put 'hd(3,x)' in the menu.lst
<genii> hmm yes
<vzduch> Jack2142: and be sure to modify your /etc/fstab accordingly
<jhutchins_lt> vzduch: Did you get your console font fixed?
<wamty> Hey peoples - I'm d/ling the newest version of Pidgin to install.  Since I'm on kubuntu, I assume I have to get the source version, yes?
<vzduch> jhutchins_lt: ?
<Jack2142> can you walk me through it im not a linux wiz yet :/
<jhutchins_lt> vzduch: I thought it was you who was asking about that earlier.
<genii> likely the old fstab entries were hdb not hda as well
<pag> wamty, getdeb has packages for pidgin iirc.
<Jack2142> can somoene tel me what to do step by step please?
<jhutchins_lt> Jack2142: sudo mkdir /mnt/hdd
<Jack2142> ok
<jhutchins_lt> Jack2142: sudo mount /dev/hdd5 /mnt/hdd
<vzduch> jhutchins_lt: no.. only thing I'd want to know about that is how to put a different console font in the init scripts to be loaded.. the one used by *buntu by default is dead ugly ;)
<Jack2142> ok
<jhutchins_lt> Jack2142: kdesu kate /mnt/hdd/boot/grub/menu.list
<jhutchins_lt> Jack2142: kdesu kate /mnt/hdd/etc/fstab
<jhutchins_lt> vzduch: I don't think there's much choice about the font, it's not like you're running a GUI there.
<_michael> hello I am having trouble with a demuxer error in kaffeine "xine: couldn't find demux for >" any ideas?
<eduardo> wow
<eduardo> sorry
<jhutchins_lt> vzduch: I belive you can change size, and you can make some changes by changing the codepate, but the default console font is, I think, stored in the hardware of the card.
<jhutchins_lt> codepage
<vzduch> jhutchins_lt: well no, but there _is_ a choice.. the font that'd show w/o a PCF loaded is totally different
<Jack2142> well jhutchins_lt i did "kdesu kate /mnt/hdd/boot/grub/menu.list" now it opened a blank text file
<manu_> hi
<jhutchins_lt> Jack2142: Herm.
<manu_> someone here who knoews why kmid is not working with kubuntu?
<vzduch> Jack2142: ls -la /mnt/hdd/boot/grub/
<manu_> i need the program and everytime i'm asking none can help :(
<vzduch> manu_: define 'not working'
<jhutchins_lt> Jack2142: Sorry, it's menu.lst
<Jack2142> oh
<Jack2142> wait
<Jack2142> ok
<Jack2142> menu.lst is open
<Jack2142> what do i edit
<vzduch> Jack2142: search & replace -> 'hd(1' for 'hd(3'
<rrbiz> wouldn't it be (hd1,1) now ?
<rrbiz> for secondary
<_michael> I can still play some avi files in kaffeine but about half of them won't play
<Jack2142> there is nothing found as hd(1
<jhutchins_lt> rbrunhuber: It's hdd.
<vzduch> rrbiz: no, that would be primary slave
<Jack2142> heres what i have
<Jack2142> i will paste
<jhutchins_lt> NO!
<Jack2142> title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-10-generic
<Jack2142> root		(hd0,4)
<Jack2142> title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-10-generic (recovery mode)
<Jack2142> root		(hd0,4)
<vzduch> ah, wrong syntax
<Jack2142> title		Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<Jack2142> root		(hd0,0)
<jhutchins_lt> Jack2142: Please don't paste more than a couple of lines.
<vzduch> replace '(hd0' w/ '(hd3'
<tmske> Jack2142 use: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Jack2142> ?
<Jack2142> thats what is in the file,i didnt edit anything yet
<KrevedKo> vsem preved!
<jhutchins_lt> KrevedKo: Gesundheit.
<vzduch> hrhr
<rrbiz> Jack2142: here's a good link about menu.lst info > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1319395
<pag> !ru | KrevedKo
<ubotu> KrevedKo:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Jack2142> ok 7 replacments made
<Jack2142> i save and exit now?
<jhutchins_lt> pag: Good call!  Do you speak russian?
<vzduch> pag: you sure that was Russian?
<pag> jhutchins_lt, yup. :)
<Jack2142> kdesu kate /mnt/hdd/etc/fstab
<Jack2142> should i edit that also?
<pag> vzduch, looked pretty much like it
<vzduch> pag: was too short for me to recognize it beyond it being a Slavic language
<jhutchins_lt> Jack2142: Only if you want the system to know where the hard drive is once it boots.
<Jack2142> what do you mean jhutchins?
<genii> Jack2142: In that file you want to replace everywhere it has hda to hdd
<wamty> It doesn't have the most recent pidgin.
<wamty> It still lists it as gaim last I checked.
<vzduch> wamty: WhereWhat?
<Jack2142> ok i replaced 'hda' with 'hdb'
<wamty> Hey peoples - I'm d/ling the newest version of Pidgin to install.  Since I'm on kubuntu, I assume I have to get the source version, yes?
<Jack2142> now i will save/reboot
<genii> Jack2142: No, hdd not hdb
<wamty> thats my initial question
<wamty> <pag> wamty, getdeb has packages for pidgin iirc.
<Jack2142> ah yes hdd
<Jack2142> ok now i save/reboot?
<genii> Jack2142: hda=master, primary IDE hdb=slave,primary IDE hdc=master second IDE etc etc
<wamty> so?
<wamty> any ideas please?
<pag> wamty, http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=Pidgin
<genii> Jack Is there some other HD on that ribbon that is master?
<pag> wamty, if you want to compile, then you'll have to use sources
<genii> Jack2142: ^^
<manu_> vzduch: ok i have a working timidity server and i choose it in kmid, when i want to paly i get nothing (clicking doesnt make a visible change of kmid) and in terminal i get player could not play something with port 20:0 but timidity is receiving at 128:x
<wamty> thanks
<Impy^> hi does anyone here have nethack working on linux?
<manu_> pmid and timidity are working
<Jack2142> ok i will reboot and say here if it succeed
<Jack2142> thx everyone
<Jack2142> brb
<pag> Impy^, I'd guess it should work just fine... what problems are you experiencing?
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about bootloaders on tertiary hard drives
<Impy^> everytime i try load it
<Impy^> it just closes
<wamty> pag, I don't WANT to compile..
<wamty> any other way?
* jhutchins_lt wonders how you break an IDE connector.
<Impy^> i've installed all the nethacks off of add/remove but none of them work :(
<pag> wamty, download from getdeb... I pasted the link just few minutes ago
<vzduch> manu_: ah, that goes beyond my knowledge of JACK, sorry.. I basically know how to start and stop JACK, but no idea about its ports.. tried asking in #ubuntustudio yet?
<jhutchins_lt> !info pidgin
<ubotu> Package pidgin does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<genii> jhutchins_lt: Jamming it in the reverse way when no little keying tab on it and bending over the pin where the other way there is no pin
<manu_> vzduch: no, should i? do i need jack for kmid?
<genii> jhutchins_lt: I've actually seen this now quite a few times (bent/broken middle IDE pin on motherboard)
<vzduch> manu_: at least I have yet to see a soundcard whose on-board MIDI sounds would play in Linux.. so you'd need JACK as the softsynths for Linux run on that
<Jack2143> hey guys
<Jack2143> rrbiz:
<manu_> vzduch: i have a realtek chip and i get midi output so i think JACK is working, but i dont have all soundfonts, some midis ply only with few ones :(
<rrbiz> yea
<Jack2143> when i reboot i get grub menu, any selection i make now it says ERROR 21: Selected disk does not exist
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about bootloaders on tertiary drives
<Jack2143> ?
<pag> I think I know what's the prob here...
<genii> pag He has cable select on?
<Jack2143> all i did was take the cable from the master, to secondary master slot on the mobo
<pag> it's not the hd3 but hd2 probably
<Jack2143> so i should try to replace hd3 with hd2?
<pag> genii, didn't think that far :)
<Jack2143> whats the command to bring up the menu.lst
* miles_ hums a tune
<genii> Jack2143: So your cdrom is on the same ribbon as that hard drive?
<Jack2143> yeah
<Jack2143> the CDrom is the primary, the HD is secondary
<Zolar> Hello all
<genii> Then hd3 should be right
<Jack2143> so why everything says disk does not exit
<Jack2143> exist*
<Zolar> I would like to thank those who helped me in getting Kubuntu installed.  works great
<Jack2143> zolar from pcr?
<genii> Jack2143: Did you make some bios change to try and make it boot specifically from that hd?
<mimic> ciao anna....
<Jack2143> hmmm nop
<Zolar> PCR?
<Jack2143> just first boot device is CDROM- then hd
<Jack2143> nevermind
<genii> Jack2143: Did you make some bios change to disable the primary IDE channel?
<Jack2143> no
<genii> then in grub hd3 should be right and in fstab hdd should be right
<anna_> hei
<anna_> eccoti
<mimic> si
<anna_> in privato non mi fa scriverti
<mimic> si..
<mimic> ho visto...
<anna_> dice che mi devo registrare
<Jack2143> isnt there soem grub auto-installed
<mimic> o che ci registramo...
<pag> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Jack2143> so why is nothing booting
<Jack2143> says disk does not exist
<genii> Jack2143: I am suspecting a typo when you edited the files now.
<Jack2143> hmm
<Jack2143> whats the command to bring them up
<vzduch> hoi Kite_DH
<Jack2143> genii: whats the command to bring up the menu.lst and fstab files
<Kite_DH> vzduch: hoi
<genii> Jack2143: You need to do the same process as previously, eg: sudo mkdir /mnt/hdd     then: sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /mnt/hdd    then kdesu kate /mnt/hdd/boot/grub/menu.lst   or kdesu kate /mnt/hdd/etc/fstab
<genii> Jack2143: If you had /boot under some separate partition then you need to mount that one instead of hdd1 of course
<jhutchins_lt> This is one of the bad things about grub, it uses different notation than the rest of the system.
<jhutchins_lt> Is there a way, within grub, to list available devices?
<michael-3142> hello
<genii> jhutchins_lt: Yes but I haven't used it for so long i dunno
<Jack2143> genii: menu.lst is coming up empty
<jhutchins_lt> That's one of the tough things about bootloaders, you set 'em and forget 'em.
<jhutchins_lt> Jack2143: When you specify a file that doesn't exist, kate assumes you want to create a new one.  Mis-typing the path or filename means you've specified a file that doesn't exist.  One way to avoid this is to use tab to complete each part of the path.
<Jack2143> well after /hdd/b there is no boot
<jhutchins_lt> Jack2143: Tab twice to see what's available.
<genii> work, AFK 2-3 mins
<Jack2143> nothing avialable in /mnt/hdd
<vzduch> did you mount it?
<Jack2143> yes
<Jack2143> as you said
<Jack2143> sudo mkdir /mnt/hdd
<Jack2143> sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /mnt/hdd
<Jack2143> did those 2
<vzduch> guess that was the error.. iirc it wasn't hdd1, but hdd5
<miles_> !tftp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tftp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack2143> so should do 'sudo mount /dev/hdd5 /mnt/hdd'
<Jack2143> ?
<genii> back
<vzduch> yes, but first sudo umount /mnt/hdd
<genii> Jack2143: Yes, my mistake on partition number there
<Jack2143> ok now i got menu.lst open
<jhutchins_lt> Jack2143: Remember that fdisk -l listed your partitions. 1 is windows, 5 is linux.
<genii> It might be informative to paste those files to pastebin so we can look for un-obvious typos
<Jack2143> first one for ubuntu is "root		(hd3,4)"
<genii> eg: hd(0,2) might now just be hd(3)
<Jack2143> oh
<Jack2143> ok
<kaba> hi! just installed Kubuntu :) since my TFT's resolution is 107 dpi all appears too small. How can I fix this plz?
<Jack2143> what is the link again please
<genii> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jack2143> thanks, one moment please
<jhutchins_lt> genii: 0,2 would be hda3
<Jack2143> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30363/
<jhutchins_lt> hdd5 would be (3,4)
<genii> jhutchins_lt: I'm thinking of when he edited grub to change hd(0) instances to hd(3) instances
<luca> hi everyone
<luca> I have a focus problem with compiz fusion .(
<Jack2143> i pasted my menu.lst to pastebin, heres the link genii  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30363/
<luca> menus of the tray icons stay UNDER the windows, they are unfocused
<genii> reading
<jhutchins_lt> luca: compiz is nothing but problems.  #ubuntu-effects please.
<Chelo> je
<jaime> wilches
<jaime> victor
<equipo3> iogeygwpoujreh
<equipo3> dsgsd
<equipo3> +uy
<equipo5> jaime tu mama es mia
<equipo3> habla cvara de tabla
<Chelo> dfhg
<Chelo> dlfjdf
<Chelo> fhgf
<equipo3> julian y carolina
<Chelo> hey que la vuelta
<Jairo> victor marica
<jaime> el nayib estaba con heiser
<equipo3> Seres Vacos entre Mundos Habitados
<jaime> el nayib estaba con heiser
<genii> menu.lst looks OK. Did he run update grub (or similar) ?
<equipo3> " AHORA QUE EL MIEDO HABA DESAPARECIDO, EMPEZABA A BROTAR DE ELLA ALGO MS, ALGO EXTRAO. Y DEPLORABLE, PENS ISIDORE.CIERTA FRIALDAD, SEMEJANTE AL HLITO DEL VACO ENTRE LOS MUNDOS HABITADOS, ALGO VENIDO DE NINGUNA PARTE" (PHILIP K. DICK)
<equipo3> 05 NOVIEMBRE, 2005
<equipo3> 
<equipo3> EL RAYO DE LA MUERTE Y ARQUMEDES
<jaime> el nayib estaba con heiser
<equipo3> Arqumedes de Siracusa (287- 12 a.C.) es un matemtico, fsico y astrnomo de primer orden. En el mundo de las matemticas contribuy al estudio de las esferas y los cilindros, las parbolas y las espirales, proponiendo mtodos en geometra que anticipan el clcu
<jaime> el nayib estaba con heiser
<jaime> el nayib estaba con heiser
<jaime> el nayib estaba con heiser
<Jairo> en la micro
<jaime> el nayib estaba con heiser
<jaime> el nayib estaba con heiser
<jaime> el nayib estaba con heiser
<ja> jajaj
<jaime> no alla abajo
* genii puts on his spam goggles
<Jairo> juan dy y yamile
<jhutchins_lt> !ops | troll jamie
<ubotu> troll jamie: Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<jaime> hoyyyyyyyyy
<equipo3> julian y carolina
<equipo3> julian y carolina
<equipo3> julian y carolina
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@200.6.174.131]  by Hobbsee
* jaime was kicked off #kubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* equipo3 was kicked off #kubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
* equipo17 was kicked off #kubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
* ja was kicked off #kubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<jhutchins_lt> Thank youy Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> sigh
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> no problem
<Jack2143> genii:  find anything?
<genii> Jack2143 jhutchins_lt vxduch Would it be neccesary to run grub-update (may not be exact commandname) ? The menu.lst looks OK
<genii> ^vzduch
* jhutchins_lt does lilo.
<oleg> hello
<Jack2143> genii: do you want to see the fstab file as well?
<genii> Jack2143: Yes please
<Jack2143> genii: one moment please.
<Jack2143> genii: heres the fstab file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30364/
<genii> OK, reading
<genii> I see the issue
<genii> Well, issues
<genii> old CD was hdd. Needs to be now hdc
<genii> also, the uuid references need to be removed now
<Jack2143> genii: so which line am i editing
<genii> Jack2143: Wait and I will just make another one for you to cut/paste.
<Jack2143> ok thanks
<genii> Jack2143:  Replace your fstab with paste from here:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30366/
<sy135> is there an tooltip function on ubuntu that shows filesize, exifs or a preview by coming over an fileicon?
<aaroncampbell> My computer seems to accept ssh connections from my local network, but not from anything in the "outside world" ...I tried sudo iptables -L and it shows 3 empty chains, defaulted to ACCEPT.  Is there anything else that may cause the issue?
<Jack2143> genii: ok done, now i reboot?
<vzduch> genii: ?
<genii> Jack2143: I would say yes :)
<Jack2143> ok i will post back :)
<genii> vzduch: Yes?
<Jack2143> be right back thanks for the help genii
<vzduch> [20:18:07]  < genii> ^vzduch
<rbrunhuber> aaroncampbell:  do you have any restrictions in sshd config?
<genii> vzduch Ah :)  the ^^ means to look up to previous post where I spelled your nick wrong
<aaroncampbell> good question...I didn't even know there was a config
<raymond> what is a good command line music player
<vzduch> genii: '^^' != arrows! :D
<genii> vzduch I got lazy, sorry LOL
<Suppressor> ok, I have a display based question... I was running Kubuntu Dapper, and last night I started upgrading to Feisty... today, after like 10 or 12 upgrade attempts, everything seems to be working but the way it displays on my screen...
<Suppressor> my screen is huge now... do I just install one of the nvidia drivers?
<rbrunhuber> aaroncampbell : it is located under /etc/
<sy135> is there an tooltip function on ubuntu that shows filesize, exifs or a preview by coming over an fileicon?
<fdoving> raymond: i find mpd and ncmpc very good.
<fdoving> raymond: those are package names.
<raymond> ok ill give those a try
<rbrunhuber> aaroncampbell : what do you mean with connections from the outside?
<aaroncampbell> rbrunhuber: from outside my local network
<aaroncampbell> rbrunhuber: I looked in the /etc/ssh/sshd_config, and I don't see anything that would limit it
<rbrunhuber> how is your setup? has you computer two network cards? Are you connected to "outside" via a router?
<rbrunhuber> aaroncampbell : se above
<fdoving> aaroncampbell: what was your initial question?
<genii> aaroncampbell: There are a few things not linux related which could be causing this. Mostly to do with having a router etc
<aaroncampbell> rbrunhuber: Computer has multiple network adapters, but only one is in use.  It is connected to a linksys router, which connects to my DSL modem
<aaroncampbell> fdoving: My computer seems to accept ssh connections from my local network, but not from anything in the "outside world" ...I tried sudo iptables -L and it shows 3 empty chains, defaulted to ACCEPT.  Is there anything else that may cause the issue?
<rbrunhuber> aaroncampbell : and you can't get connections from clients behind the router?
<fdoving> aaroncampbell: have a look at portforwarding on your routers configuration web-interface.
<aaroncampbell> rbrunhuber: Correct, however...port 22 IS forwarded (tcp and udp) to this system (192.168.1.99)
<genii> fdoving Exactly my thought
<Jack2143> hey genii
<Jack2143> genii: i also get error selected disk does not exist :/
<fdoving> aaroncampbell: if the port fortwarding is set in the router check that the modem forwards connections, some of them does restrict that.
<genii> Jack2143 Hmm
<aaroncampbell> fdoving: I checked that too, it has port 22 forwarded to this computer (tcp).
<genii> Jack2143: Please pastebin the results of the command: fdisk -l     and also blkid
<Jack2143> ok one moment
<Jack2143> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jack2143> genii: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30368/
<fdoving> aaroncampbell: ok, i can only tell you this is not a linux-misconfiguration if connections from the local network are accepted, it has something to do with your internet connection and/or some of the components that make that connection happen, or your ISP.
<genii> OK, reading
<aaroncampbell> Thanks fdoving
<fdoving> aaroncampbell: you're welcome :)
<genii> Jack2143: Did you have 6.10 or 7.04 installed on it?
<Jack2143> 6.10
<genii> 6.10 = hdX 7.04=sdX syntax
<genii> OK
<vzduch> genii: not necessarily
<genii> Jack2143: I will make another fstab change for you to put in the proper uuid. You need to do the entire deal with mkdir /mnt/hdd   and so on now again
<genii> work, 2-3 mins
<Jack2143> can you repost the commands, im running a livecd and there is no logging :/
<invader_> hello
<vzduch> Jack2143: paper & pen ftw :D
<Jack2143> :)
<Jack2143> got them handy now
<vzduch> sudo mkdir /mnt/hdd ; sudo mount /dev/hdd5 /mnt/hdd
<Jack2143> ge
<Jack2143> genii: ?
<vzduch> Jack2143: [20:40:25]  < genii> work, 2-3 mins
<Jack2143> ok mounted
<Jack2143> genii: mounted, where is the new fstab file
<Jack2143> vzduch: does that mean he is coming back?
<genii> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30371/
<Jack2143> ah :)
<Jack2143> one moment pleas
<vzduch> as we speak of the devil :D
<Jack2143> whats the command for the fstab
<Jack2143> so i can write it down and not keep buggering for it ;)
<genii> Jack2143: kdesu kate /mnt/hdd/etc/fstab
<genii> Jack2143: I am thinking now we may also want to update grub but i need to look for the exact syntax
<Jack2143> genii: ok i pasted/saved
<Jack2143> grub              grub-install      grub-reboot       grub-terminfo
<Jack2143> grub-floppy       grub-md5-crypt    grub-set-default
<Jack2143> genii: those are commands for grub
<genii> Jack2143: OK, try reboot then. If not working still, we will try the update-grub way
<Jack2143> genii: ok rebooting now
<Jack2143> brb
<raymond> how do i point mpc at my music directory?
<Cocytus> Openoffice/mozilla and some other defaults to US units, even though KDE is set up with norwegian units. Could this possibly be because GTK apps uses US units? Where to change this?
<ricercia> raymond: u hav to edit config files
<ricercia> in /etc somewhere
<Cocytus> Also: Local CUPS can print, and apps using CUPS directly. I cant however print from KDE apps even though the KDE apps find the printer just fine (and get status:ready)
<genii> Getting coffee, AFK maybe 5 mins
<raymond> ok
<tmske> can somebody help me getting kubuntu mount my ntfs partition with ntfs-3g automaticly?
<vzduch> !ntfs-3g | tmske
<ubotu> tmske: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<tmske> vzduch: problem is I have 2 external harddisks with ntfs so I don't know always where they will be and I always want them mounted to the same place
<BluesKaj> hmm Discovery Broadband channel doesn't support Linux ...booo, some and they pretend to be uptodate techtypes , what a joke !
<MaTiAz> Nowadays being up to date means supporting Vista
<miles_> does anyone here love iptables?
<PhinnFort> YEAH!
<Jack2143> genii: also same error. selected disk does not exist
<PhinnFort> <3 iptables <3
<miles_> a fresh ubuntu install has the iptables locked down correct?
<BluesKaj> BBC is knuckling under to MS as well their Iplayer is the ms mediaplayer in disguise
<miles_> meaning everything is blocked
<Jack2143> genii: also same error. selected disk does not exist
<Jack2143> ahh sorry to repeat
<ricercia> i h8 the BBC
<PhinnFort> miles_: I don't think it has any iptabless rules by deffault
<PhinnFort> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<genii> Back
<PhinnFort> BBC is foolish
<PhinnFort> but I like Little Britain
<miles_> see, i typed iptables -L, and it seemd like it didnt have any rules, i thought i read somewhere that ubuntu came locked down as default
<ricercia> i have to pay my license fee for their propaganda
<genii> Jack2143: OK, then from kosole issue:  sudo update-grub
<PhinnFort> miles_: no need to lock down
<genii> Jack2143: Sorry, not yet
<PhinnFort> miles_: there's nothing to hide
<genii> Jack2143: First, need to do the mkdir /mnt/hdd   and so on, mount it. THEN sudo update-grub
<Jack2143> ok one moment
<MaTiAz> BTW, how to force a resolution to an external screen? My TV resolution is 1360x768 but the laptop outputs only 1024x768 in Linux
<PhinnFort> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MaTiAz> PhinnFort: Thanks :)
<PhinnFort> yw;)
<Jack2143> hey genii
<Jack2143> Searching for GRUB installation directory ...
<Jack2143> No GRUB directory found.
<Jack2143>  To create a template run 'mkdir /boot/grub' first.
<Jack2143>  To install grub, install it manually or try the 'grub-install' command.
<Jack2143>  ### Warning, grub-install is used to change your MBR. ###
<genii> Jack2143: Hopefully update-grub will correct any weirdness in the mbr
<Jack2143> i get an eror genii look up
<Jack2143> no GRUB directory found
<Jack2143> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mkdir /mnt/hdd
<Jack2143> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/hdd5 /mnt/hdd
<genii> Jack2143: Is the hdd5 mounted under /mnt/hdd  ?
<Jack2143> genii: and i mounted as you said
<genii> OK, let me think then
<PhinnFort> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<vzduch> either you need to indicate to Grub that /mnt/hdd5 == /, or use chroot
<Jack2143> how?
<vzduch> my guess
<genii> Jack2143: Yes, chroot as vzduch says
<Jack2143> how do i do that
<Jack2143> im really new to this :)
<genii> No syntax in update-grub man page for directory specifying :(
<vzduch> genii: kopt=root=/dev/hdd5 maybe?
<vzduch> see man update-grub
<Jack2143> ok i did that, now what?
<genii> Jack2143: issue:  sudo chroot /mnt/hdd    then you can do again the sudo update-grub
<Jack2143> ok seems to have updated
<Jack2143> genii: should i paste the output?
<genii> Jack2143: ok.So: exit
<Jack2143> ok now i reboot?
<roland> hi
<genii> If no errors, then paste un needed
<genii> Jack2143: Yes. the menu.lst and fstab you have already now should be good if the grub is fixed
<Jack2143> ok i will reboot
<Jack2143> genii: i will reboot and post back results, BRB
<Jack2143> brb
<vzduch> genii: from man update-grub:
<vzduch>        These are the options passed to the linux kernel:
<vzduch>        # kopt=root=/dev/hda1 ro
<vzduch>        Everything after "kopt=" is passed to the kernel as parameters. See bootparam(7) for more information.
<vzduch> or would that be for building a menu.lst entry?
<genii> vzduch Yeah that would be the menu.lst default I believe
<arun> Does anyone here know a lot about wikis?
<vzduch> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<genii> vzduch: Tho it's not often I use those commands so not totally certain
<Cocytus> KDEPrint does not work.. jobs seems to be spooled in /tmp/kde-username/xxxxxx, but CUPS doesnt seem to get the job at all.
<vzduch> neither do I :)
<genii> Cocytus: Remove spooling and print raw or direct
<arun> vzduch: I just saw a wiki and wanted to know whether it is running on an open source wiki, or a proprietary one
<vzduch> arun: should be indicated somewhere there
<arun> vzduch: it's not
<vzduch> if not they're probably violating publication laws
<arun> which is why i'm asking
<genii> arun Look at the page source code
<vzduch> going to the window, for a change, to have a smoke.. brb
<Jack2143> genii: still same problem.... selected disk does not exist :(
<Cocytus> genii: uh.. where do I do that? You mean dont print through cups directly?
<arun> i think it's proprietary, thanks anyway
<Jack2143> genii: ?
<Jack2143> genii?
<vzduch> !patience | Jack2143
<ubotu> Jack2143: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jack2143> oh ok
<Jack2143> i wait then :)
<genii> Back
<Jack2143> ok
<Jack2143> so still same error genii
<Jack2143> selected disk does not exist
<genii> Jack2143: I'm pretty much out of ideas then. Other than just experimenting in the menu.lst with perhaps hd(2  instead of hd(3
<vzduch> make that '(hd2 instead of (hd3' :)
<Jack2143> genii: in fdisk -l i see "/dev/hdd5            3322        3737     3341488+  83  Linux"
<Jack2143> so shouldn't it be hd5?
<genii> vzduch: Yes, you're right :) I forget from commandline hd(x,x) to conf file (hdx,x)
<Jack2143> so what should i change ?
<genii> Jack2143: nO. gRUB IS DIFFERENT DISK LABELLING, FROM BIOS NUMBERS. sO MASTER,ide1 IS HD0 THEN HD1 SECONDARY IS HD2 THEN HD3
<genii> Arg capslock
<persen> whats the port numbers used for sshd and free nx? Just so i can open it up in my router
<genii> Anyhow, grub hd0 = hda hd1=hdb and so on
<vzduch> persen: http://www.iana.org/assignments/port-numbers
<jonnylinuxnerd> ssh port 22
<genii> Jack2143: Well, could try grub-install. this is what i would consider a last resort tho before just a clean install
<genii> Jack2143: It needs to be done same way as when we did chroot
<Jack2143> sudo grub-install
<Jack2143> install_device not specified.
<Jack2143> oh
<Jack2143> whats chroot command
<genii> Jack2143: eg: the entire mkdir /mnt/hdd thing, then: sudo chroot /mnt/hdd   then: grub-install /dev/hdd
<Jack2143> first i mount the drives
<Jack2143> ok one moment pleasre
<Jack2143> grub-install /dev/hdd
<Jack2143> /dev/hdd: Not found or not a block device.
<rrbiz> so which kde version is the latest stable release ?
<genii> Jack2143: Ah OK. no dev entry in chrooted environment :) type: exit
<shadowhywind> hay all, i am trying to resize my linux partition, with 5 gigs of unpartitioned space directly infront of it, and a livecd of qtparted wont do it it sees everything, but wont let me resize
<evilmm> rrbiz: 3.5.6
<Jack2143> ok i type exit
<Jack2143> now what
<genii> Jack2143: 1 minute, need to look up syntax from different drive booted
<Jack2143> ok
<rrbiz> evilmm: ok tks, thats what i have now, thought mebbe 3.5.7 was
<evilmm> rrbiz: well, wikipedia lists 3.5.7 so
<genii> Jack2143: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/hdd /dev/hdd
<evilmm> 3.5.7 looks like just an addition to translations
<Jack2143> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/hdd /dev/hdd
<Jack2143> /dev/hdd does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<genii> !
<Jack2143> cant i just use 'grub'
<Jack2143> to bring up the grub shell..
<genii> no
<Jack2143> oh
<purpleposeidon> is there a way to ssh into a computer, and `export DISPLAY=hostname:0` and run X programs off that computer?
<Jack2143> so am i hosed genii?
<genii> Jack2143: please pastebin what:  ls -l /dev/hd*    produces
<Jack2143> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<genii> Jack2143: My current suspicion is that your bios stops looking for any hard drives if it does not find one on the IDE0 channel
<Jack2143> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30376/
<genii> reading
<yeniklasor> My usb flash memory didn't mount automaticly. How can I mount it?
<Jack2143> no genii my bios all it has about ide is one setting like Which to boot first, cdrom/hd/floppy
<Jack2143> other than that no
<rrbiz> evilmm: so from 3.5.6 to 3.5.7 is no biggie ?
<genii> Jack2143: OK, the right entries are there in /dev. So linux knows about the drives. But it looks like your bios does not
<evilmm> rrbiz: i dont think so
<Jack2143> well my bios doesnt have any settings of what ur speakin about
<rrbiz> ok cool
<Jack2143> all it has is like which device to boot from first, and i have CDROM (so i can boot form my livecd)
<vzduch> evilmm, rrbiz: if you mean KDE, the upgrade goes w/o problems
<genii> Jack2143: Maybe try this. Reboot, go into bios. Put all hd settings to "auto" so it tries to autodetect on both IDE
<Jack2143> it IS on auto
<genii> Jack2143: Maybe the first 2 say "not installed" ?
<Jack2143> what?
<Jack2143> the error says on ALL of them (kubuntu, safemode kubuntu, memtest86, windows XP) ... selected disk does not exist
<rrbiz> vzduch: just wondering if it's worth upgrading from 356 to 357
<genii> Jack2143: Yes, that is software. I am speaking of how the computer hardware bios sees the drives which are connected or not and then reports them to the software so it knows where to look in grub for instance for hd0 or hd1 etc etc
<yeniklasor> My usb flash memory didn't mount automaticly. How can I mount it?
<Jack2143> nop i have no options like that...
<shadowhywind> does anyone know how to resize a ext3 partition
<Jack2143> i have both my cdrom and hd on AUTO in bios
<genii> Jack2143: OK let me think a minute. there may be some kernel option at boot to use a different way for seeing the HD hardware/disk numbers
<Jack2143> genii: how do i unmount the drives i mounted
<genii> Jack2143: On livecd I am not sure how to insert boot options before load
<genii> Jack   sudo umount /mnt/hdd
<Jack2143> so tell me i will write them down and do them when grub boots up
<genii> Jack2143: I would try the option:    pci=routeirq
<Cocytus> genii: How do i use raw printing? (You said earliser that my "kdeprint does not seem to add print jobs to the cups system" problem might be solved if I didn't use spooling, raw printing)
<genii> Cocytus: In printer config area
<genii> work, afk
<genii> back. Let me look where exactly for print settings. brb
<amundsen> hi
<amundsen> which is the package that i should install in a ubuntu server machine to look like kubuntu ?
<frenris> is there anyway to graphically mount a partition, or do I have to go back to the CLI?
<fdoving> amundsen: kubuntu-desktop
<sparrw> Is there a way to make konqueror automatically open sftp://*.php in kate, without affecting its handling of http://*.php ?
<geniiComputer> Cocytus: System Settings > Computer Administration area.. Printers > choose printer, go to Properties. Should be there somewhere
<geniiComputer> Bleh
<genii> Cocytus: System Settings > Computer Administration area.. Printers > choose printer, go to Properties. Should be there somewhere
<genii> Sorry for dbl post
<hasan> hi guys
<hasan> i ve got question
<hasan> i use bash shell and in vi mode
<hasan> but i want to clear screen whenever i press ctrl +l button
<hasan> like in emacs mode
<hasan> how can i assign that ?
<vzduch> !enter | hasan
<ubotu> hasan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fdoving> sparrw: yes, just assign kate to the filetype. as for local filemanagement files. websites are not affected as that is a webserver thing.
<sparrw> fdoving: if only.
<hasan> i dont use enter key in fact i use ctrl+j
<hasan> ;)
<sparrw> fdoving: try that, then visit a php page
<sparrw> the html will load in kate
<mbaydoun> is anyone here access superpass (realplayer) content from ubuntu?
<fdoving> sparrw: i did, works nicely.
<sparrw> fdoving: very weird.  i did too, and now php on the web opens in kate  :(
<fdoving> sparrw: then try view -> viewmode -> khtml in konqueror.
<sparrw> i dont have that, what version of kde?
<sparrw> im using 3.5.6
<WalterCool> hi there... someone know how fix a corrupted ext2fs partition?
<frenris> is there anyway to graphically mount a partition, or do I have to go back to the CLI? Or how would I mount an ext3 partition of hda3 to /media/ (the manpage is confusing)?
<fdoving> sparrw: 3.5.6 too, i might have hacked the menus.
<vzduch> frenris: sudo mount -t ext3 -o defaults /dev/hda3 /media
<Cocytus> genii: thanks, but did not solve the problem :/
<sparrw> fdoving: once you do that, then it will load non-http in the file association and http in the browser
<sparrw> ?
<fdoving> sparrw: i didn't have to do it.
<fdoving> sparrw: it just works for me after selecting kate as the editor for .php files.
<vzduch> WalterCool: umount the partition, then 'fsck -C /dev/insertDeviceNodeHere'
<sparrw> fdoving: :(
<genii> Cocytus: Did you try some test page after changing it to raw/direct ?
<WalterCool> lets me try...
<frenris> vzduch: ty, I have discovered that I have not borked my data like I did my edgy install (feisty upgrade)
<frenris> question: what is the command to check a drive for errors? it is something like e2fks. My windows partition is currently unable to read my ext3 ones.
<genii> Cocytus: The previous jobs which got sent will not print off, but if you send a new print job it should go
<genii> Cocytus: You should also be able to clear out any printing queue from that same area of printer config in System settings
<vzduch> frenris: do you have Ext2 drivers installed in Windows?
<genii> In Jobs section
<vzduch> frenris: for checking -> 'sudo umount /dev/hda3', 'sudo fsck -C /dev/hda3' (assuming it's hda3 you want to check)
<frenris> vzduch: yes, they are the ext2 drivers
<frenris> are there any ext3 drivers for windows?
<genii> fs-driver.org
<vzduch> frenris: I've heard there are, but they are said to be cr*p
<vzduch> frenris: the Ext2 drivers available normally have no problem reading/writing Ext3
<fdoving> hasan: did you figure out the ctrl-l thing yet?
<genii> vzduch I dunno :) fs-driver.org ext driver has been good for me
<hasan> nope
<hasan> fdoving: nope  i havent
<evilmm> hmmm after i install beryl and beryl-manager...the mamger wont run
<evilmm> just times out
<jono> does anyone know how to get 3 taskbars in KDE?
<vzduch> 3? o0
<jono> i have 3 screens
<fdoving> hasan: ok put 'Control-l: clear-screen' in your ~/.inputrc file and restart bash.
<jono> i want one for each screen
<frenris> vzduch: after the botched upgrade to feisty making my edgy partition unbootable, my windows partition is unable to mount either my ext3 system or data partitions
<fdoving> hasan: for more info on the topic 'man readline' you can customize that to the moon  and back :)
<frenris> although my dapper partition is able to mount and read my data one
<hasan> but it does not clear screen completely
<hasan> in emacs it clear screen and also line too
<fdoving> hasan: the commandprompt will remain, it always does.
<frenris> vzduch: do the ext2 drivers need to be "turned on" or anything after start up? Or they naturally part of the kernel after?
<raymond> can i copy files via ssh?
<conorkirkpatrick> Is there anyway that I can change the resolution that my screensaver runs at?
<teryance> does anyone know how to install avant window lancher
<conorkirkpatrick> raymond: scopy
<frenris> fsck finished with no errors
<teryance> im a newbe
<hasan> fdoving : ok thx
<vzduch> frenris: depends on which you have.. installation instructions should be available where you got them from
<raymond> *scopy
<raymond> !scopy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scopy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<teryance> and i need help getting my desktop lookinggood
<vzduch> what's scopy?
<raymond> conorkirkpatrick: what is scopy
<raymond> never heard of it
<vzduch> teryance: try http://kde-look.org/
<conorkirkpatrick> raymond: It is a command, it should come standard with every *nix distro
<teryance> ok
<conorkirkpatrick> raymond: It will let you copy things over the network
<vzduch> conorkirkpatrick: could it be you mean scp?
<conorkirkpatrick> vzduch: oh, my bas, it is scp :D
<raymond> oh
<conorkirkpatrick> raymond: It is scp, not scopy
<teryance> well how would i install these
<vzduch> never used it myself though, just know that it exists
<genii> jono: I'm pretty sure you can just rightclick on the bar, go New Panel. then move that to whatever screen you want it on
<genii> external taskbar
* genii hums scopy scopy doo where are you
<jono> genii: you're right you can load an external taskbar...but after one is loaded the option is greyed out and i need two extra ones
<lied> hello
<lied> how to install vmware.rpm? there is a tool called alied, but i dont know how to use it
<hasan> is there a way to sync motorolo mpx 220 with kubuntu?
<vzduch> lied: why install a VMware rpm?
<[GuS] > people... is have some weird visual issued with latest update of qt4 in qt4 apps
<[GuS] > since today
<genii> jono I'll google around to see if there is some .kde setting for taskbar limits
<lied> vzduch: to have an .deb file. so i can easly uninstall it when i need it anymore
<[GuS] > example, qt4-designer works to bad... many visual/graphics defects
<[GuS] > and with other apps that uses qt4 as well
<jono> genii: thats what i was trying to do but didn't find anything yet
<vzduch> lied: vmware is available as an *buntu pkg in the repos
<vzduch> at least vmware-server is
<lied> vzduch: hm i only see the vware player
<lied> i need workstation ...
<birdy__> hallo
<vzduch> the workstation is buyware
<lied> and?
<vzduch> buy it & ask them if they have a deb :)
<birdy__> na wie isses bei euch denn so?
<vzduch> !de | birdy__
<ubotu> birdy__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<lied> vzduch: i have a 30days trial version ...
<birdy__> wird hier denn kein deutsch gesprochen?
<lied> birdy__: nein, ist ein englischer channel
<vzduch> birdy__: nein, dieser Kanal ist English-only
<lied> hm can i install a rpm file with alien or not?
<genii> jono Is it greyed out when you rightclick on the newly-created panel?
<vzduch> 'course you can
<birdy__> ah! alright, sorry, i just stop thinking for 5 minutes...
<lied> if yes, can someone help or do i have to read man files for hours ...
<birdy__> merci @ lied & vzduch
<vzduch> never used it myself.. or else it's been 4 years since.. but should be a no-brainer
<jono> genii: the newly created external taskbar does not have a big menu...it has the option to remove and configure
<genii> jono Yes, I'm experimenting with it now actually
<lied> oh :)
<lied> this is easy i think
<lied> alied -d foobar.rpm
<lied> :)
<vzduch> hehe
<lied> i hope it work so ;)
<vzduch> s/alied/alien/
<lied> vzduch: alias alied="alien" :D
<teryance> vzduch how do i install these
<lied> gr school sucks. there where no exams during the whole year but tomorrow the *peep* has to write 2 exams on one day
<vzduch> teryance: install what?
<vzduch> s/what/what exactly/
<teryance> the app lancher
<hero> vzduch: looks like you have a couple extra fingers :)
<vzduch> hero: ?
<hero> just watching all the typos - teasing
<miles> teehee u silly
<vzduch> what typos?
<hero> ah, nevermind.
<teryance> i need to know where to get a app lancher and install it
<teryance> and how to install it
<vzduch> what's an app launcher?
<teryance> like avant windows lancher
<vzduch> never heard of
<teryance> its like the tool bar on the mac os
<teryance> at the bottom of the screen
<vzduch> in MacOS I only know such a thing on one side of the screen.. and I heard a name the other day but can't remember
<genii> testing something, brb
<teryance> u can run ur mouse over it and all the icons are there to lanch
<teryance> apps
* vzduch has no use for such a thing :)
<teryance> lol
<teryance> ok well what do u have set up
<teryance> on ur desktop
<vzduch> the standard KDE menu
<teryance> ok whats the easy way of installing something i just downloaded
<McBee> hello... how can i change the tag of a file m4a? (sorry for my english :P )
<vzduch> teryance: the easiest way is not to download anything in the first place.. check if it's in the repos, if it is you don't need anything else
<teryance> whats the repos
<teryance> im sorry im a newbe
<vzduch> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<jono> genii: no luck so far?
<vzduch> jono: [22:38:41]  -!- genii [n=user@host6411912762.biz.tor.fcibroadband.com]  has quit [Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)] 
<jono> vzduch: i guess i would have been waiting for a while...thanks
<alejandro_> Hi, I have installed Kubuntu, and I would like to know if I can use a Fedora/Mandriva/Suse program pack on Ubuntu, i don't know how to install Avermedia DVB-T program
<hasan> how can assign ctrl+p to go 1 in command history and ctrl+n to go down iin command history in .inputrc?
<hasan> what should i written there?
<evilmm> alejandro_: what is it..an rpm?
<frax> #kubuntu-it
<miles> is there a certain ftp server you guys prefer?
<miles> all i know is proftpd
<fdoving> hasan: Control-p: previous-history, Control-n: next-history
<alejandro_> joder, tanta gente y nadie quiere echar un cable?
<fdoving> miles: prefer not to use ftp at all, something encrypted is nice, like sftp.
<fdoving> miles: proftpd with some ssl/tls magic maybe.
<vzduch> !es | alejandro_
<ubotu> alejandro_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<fdoving> miles: but installing ssh is easier than mesing around with proftpd to get tls/ssl to work.
<miles> i got openssh-server, i got a samba share set up, i got people to use samba inside the network firewall, if they want to access it outside the firewall, i wanted to set up a ftp server so they could put files on the share or take files from the share
<ryjin> hey folks
<miles> and these are all windows heads so they dont even know what ssh is
<litwell> hello
<ryjin> Do you know where i can get a mp3 decoder?
* miles feels bad for them
<vzduch> !mp3 | ryjin
<ubotu> ryjin: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vzduch> miles: give them PuTTY & some instructions :>
<miles> hahaha.....
* miles cries
<miles> o well, thanks for your guys input
<hasan> join #kubuntu-es
<litwell> how can I change the "LANGUAGE" setting for locale?
<ryjin> Whats the pass for sudO?
<litwell>  I have set en_GB.UTF-8 with dpkg-reconfigure localeconf but it doesnt change LANGUAGE...
<ryjin> everytime i try to use sudo it's awlays asking me for a password
<vzduch> ryjin: that's what it's supposed to
<vzduch> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Allysan> The pass is whatever password you entered when you installed
<litwell> ryjin: it's your login password
<ryjin> ohh. thank you
<Allysan> its meant to do that so non-root users can't make system changes
<lied> hm how can i activate beryl?
<lied> i thouht there is a menu in the kmenu...
<litwell> any hint on how to set up "LANGUAGE" in locale environment?
<fadey> hi,everyone.
<fadey> does anyone know what does "rc" in dpkg -l output means?
<ryjin> What does Autio output unavialble; the device is busy mean?
<ryjin> audio*
<vzduch> it means what it says
<ryjin> How can I solve the problem?
<vzduch> quit the program that is currently using the sound device
* WhtWolfTeraDyne just got home and going to have some "fun"...
<braulio_> hi
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Two desktops, one with a virus, and one that "might" have one. I've got to check them both out...
<ryjin> The music is still not playing
<ryjin> Anyone can help me?
<BluesKaj> ryjin, do you have your system settings/sound system all setup, kmix ctrls enabled and turned on
<ryjin> yes
<BluesKaj> WhtWolfTeraDyne, one pc is windows I assume
<vzduch> two PCs are Windows, I assume :>
<BluesKaj> ryjin, are you using alsa and amarok?
<ryjin> amarok
<BluesKaj> do you have alsamixer setup ?
<ryjin> I don't thnk so
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Yup. both are 3-4 yrs old, and Windows. Thankfully they're not mine.
<Allysan> Try going into Konsole and typing alsamixer
<Allysan> then tab around until you see a bar with MM at the bottom
<Allysan> press M when that bar is highlighted to unmute it
<Allysan> then press the up key to turn it up
<BluesKaj> ryjin, system settings / sound system/ hardware /select the audio device/ choose: advanced linux sound architecture
<BluesKaj> WhtWolfTeraDyne, wife's pc is windows , 8yrs old but she uses it for email some research on the net and pretty good solitaire..mostly :)
<vzduch> BluesKaj: nothing she couldn't do on Linux :)
<BluesKaj> well ,pretty good soltaire is her fav game and  the pc behind a router and AV installed and she pretty net savy
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> BluesKaj: The owner of these two is blind. She uses the JAWS screen reader. The latest one outdoes Orca and Fesitval combined.
<fadey> hi,all. I can't install vim-full (package versions don't match http://pastebin.com/m5ee3269b ). Could anyone help?
<BluesKaj> don't want to make wifey run wine on linux ...it's her pc , windows "works for her "  :)
<ryjin> Blue I tried that but the media player keeps freezing
<Allysan> Ahhh Windows "worked" for me too
<vzduch> <-- going to bed, gotta get up ridiculously early tomorrow..
<vzduch> night :)
<Ryaren> sby can help me in wine?
<BluesKaj> ryjin, amarok is freezing ?
<ryjin> Yes
<BluesKaj> does it play at all or just won't open
<ryjin> it opens
<ryjin> then when I click to find audio cd
<ryjin> it freezes
<ryjin> right now
<ryjin> it's frozen
<BluesKaj> ryjin, do you have any music on your HDD , if so try that pls
<ryjin> none that I know of
<ryjin> kaffeine also freezes
<ryjin> dang this is frustrating
<BluesKaj> ok have yo recently upgraded you dektop or OS ?
<BluesKaj> err desktop
<ryjin> Yes, when I first installed it yesterday
<BluesKaj> you upgraded from edgy ?
<ryjin> Edgy?
<BluesKaj> kubuntu edgy
<sfire> ryjin: did you run the memtest?
<BluesKaj> what did you install ?
<ryjin> no
<ryjin> I installed Kubuntu
<ryjin> from a live cd
<BluesKaj> so you updated using adept notifier, after installation?
* genii sips a coffee
<ryjin> Yes
<genii> Wow, a lot quieter than an hour ago
<ryjin> Mp3 Audio Decoder plugin not found.
<ryjin> K3b could not load or find the Mp3 decoder plugin. This means that you will not be able to create Audio CDs from Mp3 files. Many Linux distributions do not include Mp3 support for legal reasons.
<ryjin> Solution: To enable Mp3 support, please install the MAD Mp3 decoding library as well as the K3b MAD Mp3 decoder plugin (the latter may already be installed but not functional due to the missing libmad). Some distributions allow installation of Mp3 support via an online update tool (i.e. SuSE's YOU).
<ryjin> thats what it tells me
<BluesKaj> ok, ryjin try this in the konsole: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<BluesKaj> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ryjin> and those links didn't help
<ryjin> kk i put those in the console
<BluesKaj> ryjin, also i think you might try reinstalling amarok with adept ..uninstall , do a 'sudo apt-get update' in the konsole , then install it again
<jhutchins> Use purge
<jhutchins> Oh- wait.
<BluesKaj> yes jhutchins agreed ..
<jhutchins> ryjin: Just remove .xine
<ryjin> .xine?
<jhutchins> ~/.xine
<BluesKaj> ok dinnertime for me ...BBL
<jhutchins> Known mode of failure.
<ryjin> where is .xine located?
<COONiA> salut la room.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> I know this isn't really for hardware. However I need some advice...
<jhutchins> ~/.xine
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> I've got a CD\DVD burned in my desktop that pretty much refuses to eject most of the time. Is there any way to clean it, or should I just use my external burner, backup, and take it back to BestBuy and have them fix it?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> burner*
<ryjin> Ok I got rid of it
<jhutchins> WhtWolfTeraDyne: Blow it out with compressed (canned) air or take it back if it's <1yr old (and in warantee).
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !fr | COONiA
<ubotu> COONiA: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> jhutchins: It's more than 1 year old, but we got the 3 year extended one with it.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> I'll try the compressed air, first, though.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Thankfully, if things go my way, I'll be giving it to my uncle soon, and getting me a dellbuntu machine.
<jhutchins> A three year warantee on a DVD... oookay.
<genii> WhtWolfTeraDyne: I find the curtain attachment for vacuum works well too. I steer away now from compressed air, it jams little things under surfacemount chips
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> jhutchins: the machine, not just the burner
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> genii: thanks for the warning, but I don't have a vacuum with a hose. Just a little Dirt Devil.
<jhutchins> WhtWolfTeraDyne: Well, that makes more sense.  Do some googling on the web and read up on extended warantees before you buy another one though, you may want to skip it.
<jhutchins> WhtWolfTeraDyne: MAKE BAKUPS BEFORE YOU TAKE IT IN!!!
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> jhutchins: I always make backups. As for warantees, next computer will be a dellbuntu machine, so...
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> I'll look into it...
<ryjin> Ok, the sound is up and working
<ryjin> that's one problem out a handful
<COONiA> ok sorry
<ryjin> Is there a command I can type in the konsle to see how much memory i have?
#kubuntu 2007-07-19
<faires> ryjin: YOu mean the total memory?
<faires> $ cat /proc/meminfo
<ryjin> yes
<ryjin> I do
<faires> (Without the "$"
<faires> )
<ryjin> kk
<ryjin> ty
* WhtWolfTeraDyne wonders why they took the GParted UI out of the LiveCD installer and replaced it with something even more confusing...
<ryjin> How do I install Limewire?
<graft> yo, why does kino just freeze as soon as i start it?
<graft> is it run by hamsters?
<NickPresta> ryjin, http://www.limewire.com/download/download.php?version=linux_deb
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> on the Ubuntu Feisty livecd, anyway.
<ryjin> Alright downloading it now
<zorglu_> q. is there a way to prevent konqueror from being 'preloaded' ? i got this process  konqueror [kdeinit]  --preload even when i dont run konqueror.
<genii> graft: Yes, I suspect dangerous rabid hamsters
<graft> curse those little buggers
<graft> so, is there a reasonable movie editor for lunix?
<graft> i don't consider cinerella to be reasonable in any way, btw
<graft> that interface was obviously designed by and for hamsters
<zorglu_> graft: not that i know of, if you find one tell me :)
<zorglu_> graft: pytivi was looking promising when i looked tho. i dunno the current state
<graft> yargh. my jealousy of how 12-year-old vidiots on Windows can make videos with a snap and a twist is growing exponentially
<graft> pytivi, you say?
<mike-kubuntu> hey, i just noticed that /etc/init.d/wesnoth-server is starting everytime my comp startys up, how can i stop it from autoloading
<zorglu_> http://www.pitivi.org/wiki/Main_Page <- graft
<ryjin> ok have downloaed the .deb. It opened with ark, and I see control.tar.gz, data.tar.gz and debian-binary. What should I do next?
<NickPresta> !bum | mike-kubuntu
<ubotu> mike-kubuntu: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<graft> hmmm, use of gstreamer makes me suspicious
<mike-kubuntu> thanks
<mike-kubuntu> graft, you ever tried kino or cinelerra?
<graft> mike-kubuntu: we just had this discussion
<graft> kino crashes before it even loads
<graft> cinelerra is designed for and by hamsters
<mike-kubuntu> graft: or if your trying to find out how to make dvd's check out tovid, the gui is broken but the command line vfeatures are awesome
<graft> nein, i want to edit videos
<mike-kubuntu> graft: cinelerra isn't that bad
<dude_> hello
<graft> mike-kubuntu: i find it awful. i want an interface that doesn't make me want to vomit/have seizures
<dude_> does anyone know of any investment software for linux - possibly open source?
<zorglu_> graft: try pitivi
<graft> zorglu_: i am investigating :)
<graft> investment software?
<mike-kubuntu> graft: lol, you ever seen afterfx's gui, or maya's or 3dsmax's, or flash's for that matter, guis on high quality multimedia editing programs seem to suck in general
<dude_> tracking stocks
<graft> mike-kubuntu: i didn't say high-quality, i just want a very basic video editor
<graft> like ifilm
<graft> something the layperson could use without having to read a 300-page PDF
<ryjin> I'll brb
<dude_> the only one i have found in qtstalker but it crashed sometimes
<zorglu_> graft: tell me your result :) i am interested
<bartisimo__> :)
<graft> zorglu_: crud. "An error occured while importing."
<ryjin> I have downloaded the deb file from Limewire, What else do I do next?
<graft> oh, it's because gstreamer never works, eh
<graft> hrmrmrm
<NickPresta> ryjin, `sudo dpkg -i DEB_FILE`
<graft> ryjin: why use limewire?
<graft> ryjin: use gtk-gnutella, it's free, no spyware, GPL'd
<mike-kubuntu> ryjin: gkt-gnutella contacts the same networks
<graft> ryjin: also lighter and faster than limewire
<ryjin> really?
<graft> yep
<ryjin> wow, i should try that out
<graft> much better
<ryjin> can I have a link?
<graft> it's in the repository :)
<graft> sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<mike-kubuntu> ryjin: sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<mike-kubuntu> how does he type so fast O.O
<NickPresta> lol
<zorglu_> ryjin: i guess you are aware of the security danger ?
<ryjin> Yes, I am
<graft> wait, i'm not... what security danger?
<zorglu_> ryjin: ok, it is your own computer :)
<zorglu_> graft: downloading executable from 'untrusted' source makes is trivially vulnerable to cracking
<dwidmann> graft, I've heard of something called kdenlive that's supposedly has lots of potential for being good. I don't think it's int he repos though.
<zorglu_> graft: like window virus
<graft> zorglu_: ah... you mean for limewire
<graft> dwidmann: the deuce, you say... i'ma check it out
<zorglu_> graft: well any untrustred  source. and obviously if spreading virus thru exec in p2p is widely knonw :)
<graft> zorglu_: yeah, but there are, as far as i know, almost no viruses for linux, except this one: http://www.kettering.edu/~jhuggins/humor/unixvirus.html
<zorglu_> graft: people were cracking unix way before window existed :)
<zorglu_> graft: hue ? how to import a movie in pitivi ?
<gcw|solurity> graft: There are actually quite a few *nix viruses. They just aren't as easy to propegate remotely as were various agents of malware in the windows world
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> jhutchins: I figured out what the problem is. The panel that holds the light and eject button on the drive has become unseated. If I hold it down, away from the drive tray, it comes out with a problem.
<GrahamA> gcw|solurity: There's about 7
<graft> well, kdenlive seems mostly awesome
<graft> interface is nice and clean
<graft> tools seem useful and friendly
<graft> little bit crashy
<graft> good use of visual feedback
<graft> i like it, so far
<graft> dunno if i can actually edit clips with it, but :)
<gcw|solurity> GrahamA: There're about 7? hrmm
<BluesKaj> dunno , but tovid might work for you as well , graft
<graft> BluesKaj: nah, not interested in making DVDs
<GrahamA> There's more, but few that work anymore since the bugs they exploited have been fixed.
<zorglu_> graft: where did you get kdenlive package ?
<vecina> How do you put passwords on .tars?
<graft> zorglu_: 3v1n0's repository has it
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !smb > WhtWolfTeraDyne
<graft> vecina: you can't put a password on a tar, as far as i know
<zorglu_> graft: 3v1n0 = ?
<graft> graft: some dude.. trevino
<graft> err, talking to myself
<graft> zorglu_: some dude, trevino
<vecina> graft: oh
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> that didn't help... Anyone know how I can share between an Ubuntu and Kubuntu machine?
<graft> vecina: you can make a tarball and then use GPG or something to encrypt it
<gcw|solurity> GrahamA: there are a number of viruses that have been "ported" to *nix form the dos world that, while not a threat to the system due to protected memory, still technically run and "propagate" in a posix system
<vecina> k
<zorglu_> graft: url ?
<graft> http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/
<GrahamA> gcw|solurity: But come on, you have to be an utter failure to do that.
<gcw|solurity> GrahamA: Agreed, but they do exist.. ;-)
<zorglu_> GrahamA: gcw|solurity: if the users is willingly installing the software, there are no need for any bug exploit :)
<GrahamA> But anybody who'd do that should get the hell off Linux.
<zorglu_> Gra
<BluesKaj> WhtWolfTeraDyne, samba , smb4k ...but one would think a simpler way exists for 2 linux machines
<zorglu_> GrahamA: well people coming from window are doing it on a regular basis
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> BluesKaj: You'd think... I guess I'll set up a Samba share, then. Thanks.
<GrahamA> People like that shouldn't use computers.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !samba > ubotu
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !samba > WhtWolfTeraDyne
* WhtWolfTeraDyne has been using mgs a little too much
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> msg* Now I know I need some sleep...
<zorglu_> ok pytivi is only for people able to read the mind of the dev :)
<graft> zorglu_: that's just a matter of culture. once people learn there's plenty of awesome free software available, usually straight from the repository, it's not as big an issue
<zorglu_> i can load video, but no menu
<graft> zorglu_: yeah, seems like alpha stuff
<graft> kdenlive is much more functional
<zorglu_> btw ++ to the one providing way to uninstall software :)
<graft> apt-get remove?
<zorglu_> i installed this pitivi + all gstreamer stuff :)
<zorglu_> graft: well only in very limited case :)
<graft> ah... whatevs, probably a few megs at the most
<zorglu_> like IIF the package got no dependancy :)
<BluesKaj> WhtWolfTeraDyne, genii would know. He's a networking guy
<genii> My ears are burning
<BluesKaj> hehe ...ask and ye shall receive !
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> ?
<genii> WhtWolfTeraDyne: What networking issue are you experiencing?
<BluesKaj> genii, linking 2 linux machines ...does one really need samba?
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: NFS
<genii> nope
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: or fish/ssh.
<genii> jhutchins Exactly
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> I'm trying to get files off my Kubuntu laptop from a desktop with Ubuntu, without burning or using a thumbdrive.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> in other words, via a shared folder.
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: NFS can be a little bit obtuse, samba is easier if you've done a lot of Windows networking, fish/ssh is pretty much dead simple.
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: I don't know if gnome supports fish though, iirc it's a kde protocol.
<genii> WhtWolfTeraDyne: Ah, OK :) So best thing is nfs. Export from the machine with the data the folder with data. then on client mount the nfs drive and you can copy it that way
<zorglu_> ssh for file copy is ultra slow tho :)
<zorglu_> compare to nfs i mean
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> ok...
<BluesKaj> jhutchins, i was asking about linking 2 linux machines such as WhtWolfTeraDyne is trying to setup
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !nfs > WhtWolfTeraDyne
<genii> Another really simple thing is ftp. Then wget from the client
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Yep.  Everything we said pretty much applies from two systems up until you start needing to think about user pool security.
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: At which point you need to decide what kind of centrailzed auth system you're going to use, which will determine what system you'll use.
<genii> If you are going to always be syncing this data, then rsync overall is the best solution for this
<genii> It can do incremental copies
<jhutchins> genii: True; I was thinking in terms of browsing files.
<genii> incremental/differential
<genii> work calls, afk 5-7 mins
<BluesKaj> jhutchins, i have a samba system working sort of ok on our network, altho I cant access my linux box from the windows pc , ive tried several tutorials but none work....it doesn't really matter tho , windows pc is prctically filled up with "stuff" , so it acn'r handle many more files
<zorglu_> genii: euhh i would do all the kdenlive stuff IIF i was sure it would work :)
<zorglu_> genii: tell me if it does, when we meet again :)
<genii> back.
<genii> zorglu_: Ah, you are still looking fort video editing etc
<graft> cool... kdenlive seems to kick much ass
<graft> you should use it, zorglu_
<graft> very nice
<zorglu_> gr
<zorglu_> graft: you are able to make it work ?
<graft> seems to help to use free formats
<graft> when i was working with wmv clips it was happy
<graft> unhappy rather
<genii> WhtWolfTeraDyne: The files you want access to. Are they supposed to just sit on the one machine but be accessible to both? Or do you want to completely copy over everything to the other machine? etc
<zorglu_> i should by a third laptop to try stuff
<graft> but when i used ffmpeg to rip my clips to mpeg first, it worked like a charm
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> genii: I need to completely copy them back and forth. I'm going to be using this laptop as my main workstation, and the desktop to compile and package apps.
<_dac> anyone here from France?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !fr | _dac
<ubotu> _dac: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<genii> WhtWolfTeraDyne: Then rsync is the correct solution
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> genii: ok.
<genii> I'll try to find you an easy to read tutorial
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> genii: Thanks.
* BluesKaj tries to think of ways to convince wifey that linux is the best way to go :) 
<graft> BluesKaj: what does she do?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> BluesKaj: Show her Beryl.
<BluesKaj> beryl ...bah
<graft> no, don't show her beryl, that only works for adolescent boys
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> graft: Tell that to the two women that fell in love with it at the mall the other day.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> the local* mall
<graft> what was beryl doing in the mall?
<BluesKaj> she plays solitaire, emails and surfs...that's about it
<_dac> no, how longdoes email take fro U>S> to France?
<NickPresta> My girlfriend loves Beryl. She thinks the Snow plugin is "cute" and wobby windows are cool. lol
<_dac> U.S.
<graft> BluesKaj: so, she would be happy with like, twm, firefox and thunderbird?
<BluesKaj> dac depends on the translator:)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> graft: Guy was using it on his laptop, and the ladies went up to him asking what it was, and where they could get it.
<graft> WhtWolfTeraDyne: did he have a nice butt?
<_dac> I don't understand
<genii> WhtWolfTeraDyne: Not ubuntu-specific but extremely informative http://www.fredshack.com/docs/rsync.html
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> graft: I don't look at things like that. I'm male as well.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> genii: Thanks.
<_dac> the receiving party knows english
<graft> WhtWolfTeraDyne: doesn't mean you can't tell a nice butt when you see it
<BluesKaj> yup, she uses them all the time , but "Pretty good Solitaire" is her fav and it isn't available in linux ...and I'm not gonna put wine on a 366mhz celeron pc :)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> graft: ...
<graft> anywho
<graft> BluesKaj: AisleRiot is like 45 different versions of solitaire in one, eh
<graft> what is "pretty good solitaire"?
<BluesKaj> it's a popular windows card game
<beata> I want to make a full backup of a filesystem onto DVD+RW media, and I'd like to use something that gives me a progress indicator. Any suggestions? tar would work, but doesn't offer a progress indicator.
<graft> BluesKaj: wow, 660 variants
<graft> BluesKaj: AisleRiot only has like, 100 or so
<BluesKaj> graft, I'm installing gnome games as we speak :)
<graft> BluesKaj: it seems like that would be satisfying enough
<graft> BluesKaj: no one could possibly need that many solitaire variants
<corey> Can someone tell me if it is possible to run iTunes in kubuntu??
<graft> corey: no, but amarok and banshee are both good substitutes
<graft> corey: or, more accurately, probably yes using wine and lots of nodoze and excedrin, but who wants to do that?
<graft> where by wine i mean /usr/bin/wine, and not a nice sangiovese
<corey> is Banshee easy to install ?
<graft> yeah
<graft> sudo apt-get install banshee
<graft> it's pretty braindead to use, as well
<crimsun> or use Adept/dselect/aptitude/smart/whatever.
<BluesKaj> Hehe , no kidding ...but pretty good solitaire keeps track/score of a players win/loss ratio and that means all that data would be lost ... 6yrs worth...couldn't do that to wifey
<graft> pretty much a minimalist itunes clone
<graft> haha
<corey> Awesome :) Thatns
<graft> is their format readable? you could just import it by hand
<graft> aisleriot also has statistics
<graft> if it was really important you could make a big spreadsheet in windows and then write a perl script to update 'em :)
<graft> also, wtf, 6 yrs of playing solitaire?
<evilmm> graft: why wouldnt you use amarok?
<genii> just as an interesting site/sidenote on the itunes/linux thing in general http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/itunes
<beata> Amarok pretty good, except tweaks to the playlist.
<Darkrift> BluesKaj, install windows in a vm and copy her solitaire files to the vm
<COONiA> hi room
<graft> evilmm: i would and do...
<COONiA> how ca ni go to kubuntu fr ?
<COONiA> can*
<BluesKaj> graft , we're older ppl , in our 60s ...solitaire is good therapy
<graft> ~fr
<graft> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<COONiA> thx
<graft> BluesKaj: what about blowing people away with a railgun?
<BluesKaj> vmware on a 366mhz celeron ...i don't think so ! :)
<beata> I did find out about kdar, but it doesn't seem to be available any more?
<graft> !info kdar
<ubotu> Package kdar does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<graft> qu'est-ce que c'est?
<BluesKaj> graft , we see enuff shootem ups on the tube ...don't need more of it.
<[GuS] > Hello guys, i am having problems since my upgrade today in Kubuntu feisty of QT4-4.2 to QT4-4.3, I have weird visuals "clitches" in all QT4 apps, and malfuction in PyQT4 apps. Here a Designer pic for example: http://www.lnxteam.org/downloads/pub/kubuntu/qt4/QT4-4.3.png
<Darkrift> anyone here install wow in wine?
<Darkrift> #winehq is dead
<graft> what, wow on linux?
<Darkrift> yeah
<Darkrift> i see tons of pages that says it works fine
<Darkrift> but the instaler is failing on my
<beata> I'm curious what I could use instead of it then.
<Darkrift> most ppl seem to have no problem with the installer
<graft> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<graft> is that what you're following?
<Darkrift> i was there :(
<Darkrift> mine wont even get that far
<Darkrift> as soon as i open the Installer.exe it gives an error
<graft> what error?
<Darkrift> when i try to install it, i see "No installer data could be found. if the problem persists contact blizzard tech support."
<Darkrift> then in konsole, i see "Missing symbol {LanguageCode}! (SymbolTable::UnmappedSymbolSubstitution)"
<[GuS] > some one that uses qt4?
<[GuS] > and confirm this bug
<[GuS] > (with latest update to 4.3)
<beata> Keep doesn't appear to know how to write to a block device.
<corey> ok i have one other big question \... how can i share my Media across my network to the linux PC, from windows
<meuhlol> corey: try to look for Samba :)
<graft> Darkrift: are you installing from CD?
<SlimeyPete> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Fr0de> corey: make a shre in windows, then access it with 'smb://yourpcname_or_ip/sharename' in konqueror
<Fr0de> share
<BluesKaj> I guess gnome games won't run on kde :(
<[GuS] > zzzz
<[GuS] > ok, i will report the bug..
<rvieira> Hi
<rvieira> Do you know a ogg to mp3 converter ?
<phoenixz> Hi there, I want to install kubuntu on my dualcore pentium... I put the CD in, reset, select start / install kubuntu from the CD, and then it loads.. and then I get a "crc error  -- system halted
<phoenixz> What is this problem? and how do I fix it?
<BluesKaj> rvieira, soundkonvertor
<phoenixz>  I heard that linux installs may have problems with dualcore machines.. could that be related to my problem?
<rvieira> Thanks BluesKaj . I will try.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> phoenixz: As an owner of a dualcore, I can say that I've never had a problem. It might be a bad burn. Did you verify the CD?
<Darkrift> graft,  im installing from iso's
<rvieira> phoenix, I have had problem with overheating in my motherboard processor when I tried install
<NickPresta> phoenixz, where did you hear this? I have an X2 machine and I don't have a problem
<Darkrift> is there a built in way to mount an iso in linux?
<Darkrift> acitoneiso seems to be having problems with my iso;s
<genii> !loop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Biovore> Darkrift: .iso CD image?
<genii> bah
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Biovore> ^ thats it
<genii> WhtWolfTeraDyne: that was it
<phoenixz> NickPresta, Actually heard (and experienced it) with a Fedora install.. FC5 I believe, it was some grub problem
<Darkrift> nice
<genii> afk
<phoenixz> WhtWolfTeraDyne, well, I installed kubuntu on another machine with the same CD, although now I have tried it like 5 times, I get different results all the time.. sometimes the menu does not come up and I get some sort of prompt with the kubuntu logo on the background.. now I have the logo + menu, but there is some text over it shouwing some values.. dunno what it is..
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Hmm... never had that problem...
<Fr0de> phoenixz: sounds like a bad iso..
<dfdsfdsfs> hola?
<Fr0de> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !es
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> seconds...
<Fr0de> :P
<dfdsfdsfs> thanks
<phoenixz> Fr0de, I guess it is, because even check CD crashes.
<phoenixz> but the weird thing is that I already installed kubuntu from the same CD.. Im talking to you guys from that install.. :)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> phoenixz: I'd bet anything that it's a bad burn\iso
<Fr0de> phoenixz: :) try again, and check the MD5SUMs next time.. :)
<Fr0de> "try downloading again, I mean
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Wait... That's odd. Maybe there is a bug there...
<phoenixz> Fr0de, WhtWolfTeraDyne, if its a bad burn, then how could i install it on this computer??
<phoenixz> Maybe its a bad reader..
<graft> phoenixz: swap out your cdrom, eh
<Fr0de> phoenixz: that is odd, but if the corruption is in a section where drivers for the other pc is stored, your current install might not go there?
<graft> phoenixz: can you read other media okay?
<Fr0de> check the md5sum in the pc that works
<graft> phoenixz: oh, you have no OS with which to test it :)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> phoenixz: could the CD be scratched?
<phoenixz> WhtWolfTeraDyne, CD is in perfect conditions
<genii> Likely crappy Mitsumi cd drive
<genii> possibly Acer
<hasan> hi guy s
<phoenixz> Im trying another reader now\
<hasan> how can i make
<hasan> konqueror opened in new tab when i click on a link ?
<hasan> as if in windows
<hasan> i mean shift +click
<Fr0de> use middle mouse button
<Fr0de> (or both buttons simultaenously)
<hasan> whenever i shift +click on a link it saves url
<Darkrift> phoenixz, i had the same issues, every time i booted from the cd, i got different results, but i tried some switch, and it installed and has been perfect since
<asim> some one please help me with my totem player
<Darkrift> the switch was -noap<something>
<asim> i cannot reset my mozilla settings
<hitmanWilly> hasan, you can set that up in preferences
<asim> can any1 help
<marko_> can someone please help me which should i dowload http://www.nvu.com/download.php that will work on kubuntu
<hasan> under which tab ? my english is not so good
<genii> phoenixz: What are the cpu models in each machine? Perhaps you need some kernel switch like notsc for example if dual-core/Core Duo
<hitmanWilly> hasan, Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> Web Behavior -> tabbed browsing -> check 'open links in new tab'
<phoenixz> genii, the one I have here is a normal P4.. the other one is dual pentium IIRC
<marko_> can't noone help me?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> marko_: You might try the "nvu-1.0.ubuntu.5.04.deb" option, but if that doesn't work, try "nvu-1.0-pc-linux2.6.10-gnu.tar.bz2"
<genii> phoenixz: The one which is having issues is the normal p4 or the dual one?
<hitmanWilly> marko_, i think nvu is in the repos
<marko_> it's not
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> hitmanWilly: I don't think so.
<marko_> anyway how do i compile .deb ?:D
<hitmanWilly> wow, when did that change?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !find nvu
<ubotu> Package/file nvu does not exist in feisty
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> marko_: You don't need to compile it.
<marko_> what should i do then
<hitmanWilly> marko_, sudo dpkg -i <name_of_deb>
<marko_> oh
<marko_> right xD thanks
<genii> marko_ you get the deb file then do:  sudo dpkg -i <packagename>
<genii> hitmanWilly: heh
<marko_> thank's both
<Darkrift> w000t
<Darkrift> wow is installing :)
<hitmanWilly> marko_, or just double clickthe deb, it should install it for you, iirc
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> It's odd. They dropped support for NVU, but didn't pick up support for Kompozer.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> speaking of which...
* hitmanWilly tends not to know too much about WYSIWYG html editors
<marko_> thanks :)
<phoenixz> genii, The dualcore one..
<phoenixz> genii, Im trying right now with other reader to see if maybe it was a bad cd reader..
<Darkrift> world of warcraft on linux...... thats gotta be a huge step forward for nerds and geeks all over the world
<genii> phoenixz: OK. If same issue, try the kernel switch   notsc    when loading if possible.
<phoenixz> WhtWolfTeraDyne, You would bet anything that it was a bad ISO huh? Changing reader fixed the thing! I'll not be too greedy, and be ok with your computer only :)
<phoenixz> genii, It looks like its working now.. X is starting already
<genii> I forget if regular livecd allows
<phoenixz> genii, yeap, kde is there
<genii> phoenixz: Ah, good :)
<Darkrift> good to hear
<Darkrift> anohter kubuntu user :)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> phoenixz: Do you really want a 199MHz desktop?
<Darkrift> ive tried many distro's and this is the only one that made me ditch windows
<phoenixz> WhtWolfTeraDyne, well, that might make a nice torrent leecher.. :)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> phoenixz: Good point. *writes idea down as a use for said server machine*
* WhtWolfTeraDyne can't wait to order his new dellbuntu machine...
<phoenixz> WhtWolfTeraDyne, while you're at it, write "send by ups to phoenixz" :)
<hitmanWilly> ugh, dell hardware
<Darkrift> i think a dellbuntu would be nice because of compat hw being built in, but my compaq works nicely with kubuntu
* hitmanWilly likes his hp lappy
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> hitmanWilly: Better than buying from BestBuy, which would be my only other choice.
<Darkrift> presario v6210us
<Darkrift> wifi had problems, but the rest installed nicely
<hitmanWilly> true
<phoenixz> Darkrift, compat hw?
<hitmanWilly> WhtWolfTeraDyne, actually, you may want to check out system76
<graft> compatible hardware, phoenixz
<graft> i.e., you know it works when you get it
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> hitmanWilly: Do they have something similar to the "Dell Perfered Account"?
<hitmanWilly> WhtWolfTeraDyne, not sure, but maybe
* WhtWolfTeraDyne goes to check
<phoenixz> graft, Ah, I know what compatibility is :) I was mixed up with compat library..
<hitmanWilly> ive been playing around with the idea of starting my own nix friendly computer shop
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> hitmanWilly: That'd be useful to have in my area. Unfortunately, I live in the middle of hick country.
<hitmanWilly> WhtWolfTeraDyne, so do I :)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> hitmanWilly: Arkansas. You?
<hitmanWilly> TN
<sdlvx> i have a problem with my wifi =[
<hitmanWilly> sdlvx, who doesn't :)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> hitmanWilly: Ah, the other side of AR for me. I live, literally, two blocks for the OK state line road.
<hitmanWilly> lol
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> from*
<sdlvx> its stuck at 28% when I try and connect to my home network
<sdlvx> but when I try and connect to the neighbors, it connects fine
<graft> sdlvx: never mind those numbers, they're often wrong
<sdlvx> its at configuring device
<graft> sdlvx: wait, what's stuck at 28%?
<graft> oh i see
<graft> can others connect to your home network?
<sdlvx> yeah
<hitmanWilly> sdlvx, does your home network have wpa encryption?
<sdlvx> im on my desktop now
<sdlvx> and my sister is on her icky mac
<sdlvx> on wifi
<sdlvx> im wired
<graft> but her mac works...
<sdlvx> it works wired on the laptop under kubuntu too
<graft> how's the network set up?
<ryjin> Hi all,
<graft> wep? WPA? 802.11b? g?
<ryjin> Is there a reason why it won't let me put my songs on my mp3?
<sdlvx> 802.11g
<sdlvx> no WEP or WPA
<graft> and you try to connect using what?
<sdlvx> knetworkmanager
<sdlvx> it shows up there
<graft> and you can connect fine to your neighbor's thingy?
<sdlvx> yeah
<graft> and they also have 11g?
<graft> are you sure your card does 11g?
<sdlvx> not 100% on that
<sdlvx> they aren't very close
<sdlvx> yeah i've used 11g before
<ryjin> any suggestions?
<sdlvx> its like an intel 3945 pro
<graft> well, some networks are configured for both
<graft> ryjin: do what now?
<hitmanWilly> sdlvx, ok, that's a good nix card, so i doubt its compat issues
<ryjin> it won't let me put my music files onto my mp3 player
<graft> what is 'it'?
<sdlvx> and what mp3 player
<ryjin> the system I guess
<hitmanWilly> sdlvx, does your router have mac filtering set up?
<ryjin> I have a Nextar mp3 player
<graft> ryjin: how are you trying to put stuff on it?
<sdlvx> i did a hard reset on the router to factory settings
<sdlvx> i thought it was the router, because when I'm at school I have a westell router and it works 100% fine
<ryjin> by dragging the files
<graft> ryjin: you mount it as a writeable USB drive?
<hitmanWilly> sdlvx, have you tried playing around with the router settings?
<sdlvx> yes
<sdlvx> it was giving me the external Ip before
<sdlvx> i almost think this router is defective
<cje> hi, is there a script command to find out what version of kubuntu edgy is installed on my machine?
<sdlvx> before I hard reset it, it kept saying everyone had DMZ Plus on and locking people out
<graft> sdlvx: what router?
<ryjin> let me see
<sdlvx> 2wire 1701HG
<hitmanWilly> sdlvx, then your sisters mac wouldn't be able to connect either
<sdlvx> that's why I'm so confused
<sdlvx> i had a terrible time with my nintendo DS and this router too
<graft> cje: what for?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> cje: What do you mean? Edgy is a version of Kubuntu.
<sdlvx> CJE Feisty Fawn is the version number
<graft> well technically i guess 7.04 is the version number
<graft> or 6.10 for edgy
<hitmanWilly> sdlvx, do you know the essid of the router?
<cje> k, thanks guys!  see ya!
<sdlvx> 2WIRE996
<graft> ergh... jumping the gun
<sdlvx> i almost think it might be mac filtering or something
<graft> i was about to tell him: sudo lsb_release -a will give you that info
<hitmanWilly> sdlvx, try going into the router settings from the desktop and make sure its disabled
<graft> no router would have MAC filtering on by default
<graft> that would be retarded
<ADiCT3D> Hello, Can someone assist me in compliling Audacity with mp3 Support?
<hitmanWilly> graft, yes, it would, but ive seen some retarded configs :)
<sdlvx> this 2WIRE is retarded
<sdlvx> it doesn't work in windows XP either
<sdlvx> just this machine
<sdlvx> and I suck at networking
<sdlvx> which multiplies my problems
<sdlvx> well maybe not suck but i don't like it at all
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> graft: Why would havign MAC filtering on by default be bad? Then Macs would have trouble, and people would go with Linux. XD
<sdlvx> the other network is B
<sdlvx> but I tried setting my router to B and it still didn't work
<ryjin> OK
<ryjin> here is the message it's giving me
<graft> WhtWolfTeraDyne: groan
<ryjin> and yes i did mount it
<ryjin> Access denied to /media/disk-1/Luther Vandross - A House Is Not A Home.mp3.
<ADiCT3D> Hello, Can someone assist me in compliling Audacity with mp3 Support?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> graft: I'm tired, and I'm dreading what's going to happen in a few hours. Of course my jokes are going to be bad.
<pyrotix> ADiCT3D, people will most likely will help you if you tell them what went wrong ;).
<graft> WhtWolfTeraDyne: what happens in a few hours? bed time?
<graft> ryjin: how is it mounted? read-only or read-write? and by which user?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> graft: I have to go through a pair of windows desktops. One I KNOW has a virus, and the other might, though I'm not sure. I've got to bring them back to life for someone.
<ADiCT3D> pyrotix: i'd love to but i dont know all i know it it wont let me do it i have everything installed right but it wont include the libmad i have it installed but it is somehow not in local/System
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !find libmad-dev
<ubotu> Package/file libmad-dev does not exist in feisty
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !find libmad0-dev
<ubotu> Found: libmad0-dev
<hitmanWilly> WhtWolfTeraDyne, format c:\, install linux, problem solved :)
<ADiCT3D> configure: libmad libraries are NOT available as system libraries
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> hitmanWilly: Can't install linux. The owner is blind, and needs the JAWS application for her screen reader.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> ADiCT3D: Install "libmad0-dev" and try compiling again.
<ryjin> mounted by the owner , can view and  modify content
<hitmanWilly> WhtWolfTeraDyne, ok, well, that's a special case then :)
<ADiCT3D> WhtWolfTeraDyne: Cool Thanks apparently it found in system but not local.
<hitmanWilly> WhtWolfTeraDyne, and i was j/k anyway...i get roped into doing that kind of stuff all the time too
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> ADiCT3D: When you compile things, you usually need the development headers. THey usually have "-dev" at the end.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> headers and libraries*
<ADiCT3D> WhtWolfTeraDyne: What about Flac now?
<ADiCT3D> !flac
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !find libflac-dev
<ubotu> Found: libflac-dev
<ADiCT3D> ok ty
<ADiCT3D> *still learning* much appreciated for help
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> ADiCT3D: No problem. Now, if only I can get a packaged version of SeaMonkey...
<hitmanWilly> ADiCT3D, the whole -dev is mainly just an ubuntu (debian?) thing
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> hitmanWilly: True. I should have mentioned that. Sorry.
<ADiCT3D> hitmanWilly: I love debian i dislike other distro's Ubuntu/Knoppix is my fav PCLOS has got to be the worst linux distro ive tried.
<hitmanWilly> for some reason, my gentoo box installs all the development libs/headers by default :P
<hitmanWilly> ADiCT3D, i won't talk about RPM distros....
<ADiCT3D> hitmanWilly: I hate rpm distro's :P
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Wolvix... Best lightweight LiveCD EVAR!
<ADiCT3D> hitmanWilly: I wanna compile everything from scratch :D
<hitmanWilly> ADiCT3D, go gentoo then :P
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> ADiCT3D: Slackware, or Gentoo, might be better then.
<Dragnslcr> Don't worry, ADiCT3D, you'll get better soon
<ADiCT3D> hitmanWilly: I'm addicted to Kubuntu. I never want to switch :P
<hitmanWilly> hence the nick XD
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> BTW, Wolvix is Slax-based, IIRC, which is a Slackware-based LiveCD
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Now, if we could only have something as light as Wolvix that's Ubuntu based...
<hitmanWilly> WhtWolfTeraDyne, good luck on that, buntu is probably the most bloated distro available right now
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> hitmanWilly: SuSE...
<hitmanWilly> suse isn't a distro anymore as far as im concerned
<ADiCT3D> hitmanWilly: How is buntu most bloated i find the original debian bloated too much crap on it :P its like a 3DVD install
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> hitmanWilly: Ouch...
<wimpies> anybody know if there is a special channel for openoffice ?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> wimpies: #openoffice
<wimpies> no, just 3 users
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> wimpies: seems to be dead, though.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> wimpies: It's the only one I see in english, besides the dev channel, of course.
<hitmanWilly> ADiCT3D, yes, but it doesn't install EVERYTHING on those three dvds by default, it has you pick and choose, Ubuntu just does a kitchen sink install with every piece of cruft as a dependency of (k)ubuntu-desktop, so if you want to uninstall one part, it tries to dump everyhting
<wimpies> I am struggling with the use of styles .
<ADiCT3D> hitmanWilly: Okay i agree with that but i hate debian 3dvd :P
<hitmanWilly> ADiCT3D, k, fair enough
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> hitmanWilly: Like trying to remove OpenOffice and Evolution... That's a pain...
<hitmanWilly> :)
<ShockValue> ok, ive started a SSH session from work to my home machine, and its running a proccess thats going to take a while.. but I'd like to see the results.. when I get home, is there someway for me to
<ShockValue> connect to that session?
<estoesderisa> Hey, how could I hide my OS on internet?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> wimpies: There's an OOo forum. You want the link?
<hitmanWilly> btw, a net install of gentoo is about a 70 mb iso file, just saying
<ADiCT3D> estoesderisa: From your browser? User agent changing.
<theurs> net install og debian ~100
<estoesderisa> Yes
<ShockValue> estoesderisa: so you dont get crap for asking linux questions from a windows machine? :D
<estoesderisa> :))
<hitmanWilly> estoesderisa, well, konq can cloak itself to look like anything you want
<ShockValue> well im asking linux questions from a windows machine.. but that's just cuz im stuck at work
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> wimpies: http://www.oooforum.org/ < The OOo forum. Only one I know of, anyway.
<ADiCT3D> hitmanWilly: Have you tried to googlebot hack?
<FroggyTheGreat> Hey all
<hitmanWilly> ADiCT3D, ?
<estoesderisa> I found a firefox add-on, user agent switcher
<estoesderisa> thanks
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> ADiCT3D: ?
* hitmanWilly goes to wikipedia
<ADiCT3D> hitmanWilly: You can get into certain sites w/o registration using the Googlebot hack google it if your interested
<FroggyTheGreat> I've got a 1680x1050 monitor that I can't get Kubuntu to properly display.  Anyone had any luck doing this?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> I do have something to say about KOffice. It needs an interface that's more like MSOffice 2007.
<FroggyTheGreat> It's an Acer that's not supported by name, and when I switch users, it suddenly defaults to the largest setting with 800x600 as the only other option.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Got to play around with MSO2007, Very nice interface.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !resfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !resolutionfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resolutionfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> ADiCT3D, ok, i see, basically the site thinks you're a google spider and lets you through, gotcha...
<ADiCT3D> hitmanWilly: Yeah its a cool lil hack btw I GOT MP3 SUPPORT IN AUDACITY YAYYYYYYYY
<hitmanWilly> :)
<ADiCT3D> Thanks SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much guys!
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> ADiCT3D: Are you going to try to compile the latest version of DigiKam?
<ADiCT3D> WhtWolfTeraDyne: Any new features worth doing it?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> ADiCT3D: Not really.
<ADiCT3D> WhtWolfTeraDyne: Probably not then i needed the new features of Audacity.
<ryjin> any suggestions?
<pyrotix> FroggyTheGreat: have you tried messing around with your xorg.conf? I couldn't get my monitor to do proper resolution at first either.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> ADiCT3D: Ok. I was just going to mention that it was a pain for me to compile and package. Dependancy hell...
<ADiCT3D> WhtWolfTeraDyne: Is it true that compiling gives better performance, Otherwise why do pplz do it?
<ryjin> any suggestions?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> ADiCT3D: It's only a slight performance boost. Well, for me anyway. As for WHY people do it, it just depends on what the person needs. Like me. I want SeaMonkey, but there's no package, so I had to compile. And DigiKam crashed on me quite a bit, so I just compiled the new version to use.
<ADiCT3D> WhtWolfTeraDyne: What is so big about seamonkey?
<hitmanWilly> personnally, i like compiling since i can get rid of stuff that i don't need
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> ADiCT3D: It's my favorite Gecko-based browser. Firefox runs like a slug for any computer I use.
<hitmanWilly> for example, i have this box set up to compile out any kind of gnome integration
<hitmanWilly> along with my gui-less mplayer :)
<bandobloodybrast> WhtWolfTeraDyne: yeah it's weird how moz itself is faster than current firefox builds for some stuff, isn't it?
<bandobloodybrast> Still find that a headscratcher
<hitmanWilly> i have yet to find a web browser i really like, konq right now is the closest
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> bandobloodybrast: No, not really. It's been like that since day 1.
<bandobloodybrast> heh
<bandobloodybrast> konq is flipping fantastic
<hitmanWilly> that and the fact that the netscape source on which its based is fscking garbage
<bandobloodybrast> today I needed to search through about 200 open tabs for a single page
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> hitmanWilly: Which one, SeaMonkey or Firefox?
<bandobloodybrast> DCOP had it to me in about 2 seconds with no mouse clicks
<hitmanWilly> both, imho, tho seamonkey less so
<NickPresta> bandobloodybrast, DCOP is indeed awesome.
<hitmanWilly> hello, im FF, can you say "memory leak" kids?
<bandobloodybrast> Konqueror is like a knife through butter compared to FF too
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> hitmanWilly: In their own words "It's not a bug, it's a feature."
<bandobloodybrast> as long as you're judicious with the javascript
<hitmanWilly> lol
<bandobloodybrast> again, you can have a script watch and adjust that too if you want :)
<hitmanWilly> aside from that, there's the bloat factor
<bandobloodybrast> per tab thanks to dcop (I seem to be feeling the dcop love tonight)
* hitmanWilly has issues with kitchen sink software
<bandobloodybrast> wot firefox?
<hitmanWilly> for something that's supposed to be mozilla stripped down, it sure seems overly large to me
<hitmanWilly> plus the bugginess factor
<bandobloodybrast> Yep - and get a lot of animation and stuff going and it's horrendous
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> hitmanWilly: It's not Mozilla "stripped down", it's Mozilla "XP Edition"
<hitmanWilly> ive actually talked to very few people who just love FF, most of the time its more along the lines of, "Well, at least it isn't IE"
<bandobloodybrast> So they strip it down and it gets more and more memory hungry?
<bandobloodybrast> No wonder people confuse it for a gnome app, heh
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> hitmanWilly: That's never a good thing. At least the Opera and Konq fans LIKE the apps.
<hitmanWilly> like i said, tho, ive got issues with pretty much every web browser out there right now
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> hitmanWilly: Even Lynx?
<hitmanWilly> WhtWolfTeraDyne, crappy mouse support :)
<bandobloodybrast> Yeah, I can honestly say I _like_ konqueror
* WhtWolfTeraDyne doesn't use mouse with Lynx
<ryjin> Anyone know why my music files won't go to my mp3? I have mounted it
<hitmanWilly> as far as text browsers go, i like w3m more than most
<bandobloodybrast> if I have to open ff because of something it's like 'dang, there goes half my memory, and here comes crappy fonts etc'
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> ryjin: "To your mp3"? Could you clarify that, please?
<bandobloodybrast> I use w3m-el :)
<NickPresta> bandobloodybrast, I would use Konqueror for 100% of my internet browsing but it lacks support for key extensions and it's KonqiJS just doesn't seem to work
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> bandobloodybrast: That's why I compile my own version of SeaMonkey. I don't have to worry about the mem leak.
<hitmanWilly> ryjin, do you have write perms to the device?
<ryjin> transfer it from my computer to my mp3
<ryjin> Yes, I do
<hitmanWilly> ryjin, what errors does it give you when you try to copy the files over?
<bandobloodybrast> NickPresta: key extensions... as in flutes?
<FroggyTheGreat> Aaaaaargh
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> FroggyTheGreat: ?
<ryjin> acces denied
<ryjin> acess*
<FroggyTheGreat> So I ran the autodetect utility in the fixresolution factoid, and then it took me 15 minutes to get X-windows to actually display again.
<bandobloodybrast> my daughter's woken up.
<bandobloodybrast> night peeps
<hitmanWilly> ryjin, that means you probably don't have write perms to it
<ryjin> hmmm, thats strange
<hitmanWilly> ryjin, try with sudo, see if that works
<FroggyTheGreat> So...  Anyone had any /success/ getting an unsupported widescreen monitor to display with the right aspect ratio?
<ryjin> How do I use Sudo with my mp3 now?
<hitmanWilly> ryjin, how are you copying the files?
<FroggyTheGreat> I mean, I use the KDE resolution applet, and the thing is so incredibly buggy I wonder if it's even looking at the xorg.conf.
<pyrotix> I wish I had more bandwidth :(
<ryjin> I'm dragging them
<hitmanWilly> ryjin, ok, alt-f2, kdesu konqueror
* WhtWolfTeraDyne goes off to install Ubuntu on another computer...
<anculz> http://rectum.antiville.fr/
<anculz> http://rectum.antiville.fr/
<hitmanWilly> ryjin, that will open konq with root (sudo) perms
<ryjin> kk, sec
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> someone kick ancluz
<hitmanWilly> !spam
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<FroggyTheGreat> !fixresolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixresolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> WhtWolfTeraDyne, if it gets too annoying for you, just page the ops
<FroggyTheGreat> So I did what that factoid recommended,,,and it didn't work.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !resfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<poty_> help on amarok mp3 support / ayuda en el soporte mp3 para amarok
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Whoops. Had it backwards...
<ryjin> ok hitman I did it
<hitmanWilly> !mp3 | poty
<ubotu> poty: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hitmanWilly> ryjin, ok, can you drag your mp3s over now?
<ryjin> checking
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> poty_: "sudo aptitude install libxine1-ffmpeg"
<Lopin> I have a question about installing across a network...
<Lopin> For some reason, my installer keeps locking up...
<Lopin> Any ideas?
<hitmanWilly> brb
<Error121> hello everyone
<Error121> i was curious if anyone has heard of the nvidia closed drivers not detecting a monitor (that the open nv driver will)before?
<ryjin> yea, it has work
<ryjin> Thank you hitman
<hitmanWilly> well, i was going to tell himhow to fix it so he could do it as a normal user, but oh, well.....
<ADiCT3D> Anyone here use OCR that could reccomend a good OCR for digitizing Books/Printed media?
<ADiCT3D> !ocr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ocr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Berto> hi - I'm trying to connect to my basic, no password samba share, and I keep getting this:   Connection to ;]  failed  ... anyone see this?
<everythingevil> pastebin your smb.conf
<everythingevil> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<snake_> i have no xkb extension. can anyone help me with this please
<randy> Howdy, I have a quick question.  How do I get to the Alsa Configuration?
<randy> from the konsole
<BluesKaj> randy , alsamixer
<randy> thanks
<randy> just found it :D
<randy> I cant get my sound to work in Diablo though >_<
<randy> When I try to set my winecfg tooo ALSA i get this http://pastebin.com/d326375ea
<chaotic> whats the reconfigure command  for xorg
<chaotic> xsewrver
<intelikey> dpkg-reconfigure xsewer-xorg
<intelikey> server maybe
<intelikey> </shrugs>
<chaotic> how can i create a sources.list
<chaotic> i backed up the original
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<chaotic> i already have the sources.list and backed up the  original
<chaotic> im tring to get  it from desktop
<chaotic> to etc/apt
<chaotic> i know i need sudo right
<chaotic> how would i move  sources.list from home/chaootic/desktop/ to /etc/apt
<t43> hi all.  Total Newb question:  Is a Pentium M (centrino) a i686 or a x86?
<t43> (please)
<dr_willis> Yes... it is.. :)
<crimsun> t43: both.
<Dragnslcr> Probably i686, but it usually doesn't matter
<dr_willis> x86 is generic term for the 86 compatiable stuff.. a i686 would also be a x86 i belive
<Admiral_Chicago> !sourceslist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sourceslist - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> chaotic: let me grab you a link to a souces.list generator
<Admiral_Chicago> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Admiral_Chicago> thats the one.
<t43> Hmm...I want to try Archlinux and I need to DL one of the two...
<Admiral_Chicago> t43: open up your konsole. type: arch
<Admiral_Chicago> thats your answer
<intelikey> chaotic sudo mv /where/blah/is   /to/where/you/what/it/
<dr_willis> 1686 would be the more specilized version.. x86 should work also...
<t43> thanks very much
<chaotic> where would i type sources.list
<chaotic> beginning or end
<dr_willis> AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology ML-28   - is a i686 :) heh...
<intelikey> chaotic s/is/sources.list/
<intelikey> chaotic sudo mv ~/sources.list /etc/apt/
<chaotic> home/chaotic/desktop/sources.list
<chaotic> like that
<intelikey> yep
<t43> thanks agin
<t43> whats that about
<intelikey> actaully not   home/*   but  /home/*     however i do know the trubble with starting a line with / in the irc client
<intelikey> /say /
<chaotic> sudo mv /home/chaotic/Desktop/sources.list/ /etc/apt/
<chaotic> like that
<intelikey> like that
<chaotic> wasnt ssure if i had to type to
<dr_willis> 0_o
<intelikey> and i got a level 3 long bowman killed in that exchange...
<chaotic> mv: cannot stat `/home/chaotic/Desktop/sources.list/': Not a directory
<dr_willis> since its a FILE you dont put a / on the end
<intelikey>  /home/chaotic/Desktop/sources.list
<dr_willis> or just cheat and use the 'mc' file manager
<dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> or kdesu konqueror
<intelikey> :)
<dr_willis> *shudder*
<dr_willis> ya dont want to know the # of people ive seen trash things with that. :)
<intelikey> and mc would need root perms too  ^
<dr_willis>  i always set up the root account with BRIGHT RED theme/colors.
<dr_willis> so if i do konqueror as root.. i can tell :)
<chaotic> no errors  think i did it
<dr_willis> verify the file is there. :)
* intelikey just uses a root console
* NightBird does too much stuff through console...
<NightBird> I don't know how I would copy a file to a directory that requires super user to write via the gui
<intelikey> NightBird kdesu konqueror
<dr_willis> NightBird,  thats why it pays to know the shell.
<NightBird> intelikey: gah, that looks rediculously dangerous
<NightBird> much more so than sudo mv
<intelikey> but that's how
<chaotic> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30398/
<chaotic> thats how my sources.list is
<dr_willis> NightBird,  if you do it quickly, then close it  as soon as you are done... but thats the probolem. Ya dont notice which widow is the root one. :)
<chaotic> is that right
<chaotic> what do u guys find better for kubuntu adept  or sypnatic
<dr_willis> use either one.. :)
* NightBird uses adept cause it's installed by default
<dr_willis> I tend to use synaptic.  because im more used to it.
<dr_willis> adept has some neat features however
<chaotic> i heard theres a kypnatic
<thunderbolt> I thought adept more or less replaced kynaptic...
<jlowell> hi folks, is kubuntu exactly the same as using ubuntu and installing kde metapackage?
<intelikey> chaotic looks like it should work,    sudo apt-get update     and see if it errors
<NightBird> jlowell: that's the idea
<dr_willis> jlowell,  well Kubuntu has no gnome.. :) but thats the core of it.
<dr_willis> jlowell,  thats what i always do
<chaotic> theres supposedly a new kde based  ubuntu deriavative
<dr_willis> I install Ubuntu, then install kubuntu-desktop, and xubuntu-desktop
<chaotic> ulteo
<dr_willis> chaotic,  its the UbuntuOf TheWeekClub! :)
<chaotic> made  by one of madrakes founders
<jlowell> ok cool thx
<intelikey> flavour of the month
<dr_willis> Mandraubuntu
<dr_willis> :)
<chaotic> heh
<faolan> yo
<chaotic> u mean theres tons of  deriavatives
<jlowell> chaotic: have you used ulteo?
<chaotic> not only in alpha
<dr_willis> chaotic,  i can think of 6 off the top of my head.. and proberly a dozen more i cant rember.
<dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> chaotic distrowatch.org
<NightBird> speaking of operating systems... I need to work on mine..
<dr_willis> LinuxMint(mintlinux?) is the one im using.
<dr_willis> its a variant, that has its own 3 variants. :)
<chaotic> i   gotta say the reason i dislike debian the lack of kde
<jlowell> dr_willis: how do you like mint? im considering giving it a go
<dr_willis> cant just apt-get install it?
* NightBird should go to bed...
<NightBird> I have to get up early tomorrow for the flight out to my interview place...
<dr_willis> jlowell,  it works fine for my needs.. I like its extra features..
<NightBird> good night
<intelikey> dr_willis not to mention that *buntu is a debian deriavitive
* NightBird is going to go lay down in his bed and hack away for a bit before sleep
<joje> somebody can helo me to installing tar balls??
<dr_willis> joje,  totally depends on whats IN it. :)
<jlowell> dr_willis: does 3.0 not have a kde version?
<intelikey> !b-e | joje
<ubotu> joje: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<joje> yes
<BluesKaj> sacktime ...nite all , take care
<dr_willis> jlowell,  I just install the kubuntu-desktop on mintlinux. :)
<dr_willis> jlowell,  they are making some tweaks and their own kde variant.
<faolan> what's mintlinux?
<dr_willis> a ubuntu Variant with some extra tweaks and polish, and codecs
<dr_willis> or is it called LinuxMint.. I forget...
<sfire> thats going to get annoying... got studiolinux also :(
<kalorin`> anyone figured out how to make konqueror read raw camera files yet/
<kalorin`> killin' me
<kalorin`> picasa is available but only if you use wine
<everythingevil> mints usfulness has kinda faded since feisty came out imo
<kalorin`> which I'd prefer to avoid
<sfire> what format are the files in?
<dr_willis> kalorin,  i hear a non wine variaent is in the works.. but i use it as is now.. so whatever ya want. :) heh
<sfire> tried thegimp?
<kalorin`> crw, camera raw
<dr_willis> gimp can do raw i thought
<kalorin`> gimp is ok but trying to work with them is a pain
<sfire> so have gimp convert them to another format
<kalorin`> I have like 150 pictures from the competetion today, I don't have time to open and look at each one in gimp
<chaotic> i read something at work i can mpount my windows partition
<kalorin`> yeah thought about that
<kalorin`> right now I'm picassa'ing them on the laptop under windowsand picking the ones to open with gimp
<sfire> since they are raw do them in a lossless format
<sfire> that way you won't lose quality
<intelikey> chaotic  man pmount
<kalorin`> don't need to do lossless to just look through them
<chaotic> and u can mount olinux partition in windows
<kalorin`> need to pick like 5 out of almost 150 though
<kalorin`> it's a workflow issue
<kalorin`> just need to do something
<kalorin`> different
<kalorin`> sucks
<intelikey> chaotic there is extfs support for M$
<dr_willis> Hmm.. Konqueror cant do thumbnails eh?
<kalorin`> I'd really hate to go to vmware linux hosted on windows so I can use photoshop
<kalorin`> :(
<kalorin`> it can read the .thm's but not the files themselves
<kalorin`> and the thm's are too small to see if things are in focus for instance
<dr_willis> i wonder if that kde 'create html index/thubnail web page' thing works with raw format
<intelikey> !PS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kalorin`> yeah
<kalorin`> just need to work on the back end workflow
<kalorin`> I should go to a workshop or something
<kalorin`> http://www.popphoto.com/popularphotographyfeatures/4360/final-day-of-the-photographer-of-the-year-shoot-out.html
<kalorin`> if you look at their favorites so far, I'm #15
<kalorin`> )
<kalorin`> :)
<kalorin`> <---- semi-famous photographer!
<chaotic> whats the mp3 codecs    for amarok
<chaotic> what are they called
<intelikey> kalorin`  heh it's not really helpful  but i have even used   [alt] +[ctrl] +[-]    to view thumb* pic.
<kalorin`> yeah
<kalorin`> it's just tough, and sadly it's one place that windows is better than linux, imaging software options
<dr_willis> heh - or one of those Xmaganify tools.
<kalorin`> native anyway
<dr_willis> You are the one that decided to not use picassa. :)
<dr_willis> Then again.. i rarely use it either..
<dr_willis> It tends to find all my...err.. pics i want hidden.
<kalorin`> well it's more a case of nothing really knowing anything about wine
<kalorin`> and not wanting to have a bunch of crap on my system
<kalorin`> it's just a time and learning thing
<dr_willis> kalorin`,  theres nothing to know about wine.. the picassa package installs its own wine
<dr_willis> at least i think it does
<m4v3r1ck> chaotic:sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<chaotic> dont u wish sometimes ubuntu would have a computer  icon where u have all file system and removable storage instead of cluttering ur desktop
<intelikey> chaotic all filesystems are in /
<dr_willis> chaotic,  I use the  'places' panel menu/applet for that
<hitmanWilly> chaotic, you mean like the system menu?
<dr_willis> system menu.. that may be its name
<chaotic> yeah pretty much u ssee all the  drive s  including removable drives
<intelikey> chaotic it's just a matter of mount points    (knowing your fs layout)
<dr_willis> If Picasa2 is using wine.. i dont see how.. i got it going and no wine process's going...
<dr_willis> chaotic,  try media:/  in the address bar?
<jhutchins> dr_willis: It uses an internalised copy - if you looked at libraries, you might see it.
<hitmanWilly> i hate when DE's try to mimic windows/mac
<dr_willis> jhutchins,  interesting
<kalorin`> interesting
<jhutchins> dr_willis: That's one of the bad things about it, it doesn't use the existing/standard wine install, it duplicates the portions of it that it needs.
<kalorin`> I like the gimp interface for actually working with the files, I just need something better than gimp/konqueror to sort/sift and pick the ones that I want to edit
<dr_willis> jhutchins,  some would say thats a good thing.. :) it would suck troubleshooting all the wine variants.
<kalorin`> that's where picassa would come in
<dr_willis> !info pornview
<intelikey> hitmanWilly yeah.   using things in common is one thing  but trying to look/feel like  is quite another
<ubotu> pornview: Image and movie viewer/manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2pre1-7 (feisty), package size 223 kB, installed size 664 kB
<dr_willis> Picasa breaks so many interface guidelines.. its amuseing..
<dr_willis> but then again. even MS likes to break its own guidelines
<kalorin`> yeah
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, im slowly coming around to your way of thinking, no desktop at all :P
<intelikey> :)
<chaotic> how can i make a shortcut  for the media icon
<kalorin`> no desktop at all?
<jhutchins> Mac's supposed to be really hard-line about interface guidelines, but I've seen more Mac software that didn't follow them than Windows.
<hitmanWilly> kalorin, CLI
<kalorin`> oh yeah, can't do CLI Image editing :)
<kalorin`> but yeah on servers, I prefer no GUI
<intelikey> well i'm not in here trying to proselitize     but i'm not ashamed of who/what i am     :)
<dr_willis> jhutchins,  then ya see mac stuff on windows.. that follows the mac guidelines.. not windows... heh
<kalorin`> don't need the extra memory getting sucked up and more often than not that's the unstable parts
<jhutchins> kalorin`: Ah, but there you're wrong.  I do most of my image manipulation from the CLI.
<hitmanWilly> i think ill just stick to windowmaker for the time being
<chaotic> ubuntu is for mac users and kubuntu is  for windows  users
<chaotic> is what it come down too
<kalorin`> jhutchins: uh, ASCII art?
<kalorin`> : )
<dr_willis> i dont find gnome to be that mac-ish really...
<jhutchins> kalorin`: No, professional photo work for the web.
<ali> Hey
<jhutchins> kalorin`: ImageMagick.
<chaotic> me personally i cant stand having  2 bars one up   top  one on bottom
<ali> Someone here has problems with wifi in a hp pavilion?
<dr_willis> so remove one. :)
<chaotic> after i noticed i disliked gnome
<dr_willis> I dislike the lack of features i use all the time in kde.. that are missing in gnome.
<hitmanWilly> ali, what model? i run it in a dv8000
<chaotic> someone told me  mac had basically  same thing i was like no wonder i didnt like gnome
<intelikey> chaotic hmmm     when i use gnome i have one bar at bottom auto hiden.   when i use kde i have four bars one on each border  all auto hiden
<ali> dv64l20
<ali> i have a Broadcom 4310
<ali> And i am running ubuntu.
<ali> 64
<ali> bits
<ali> Hi hitman
<hitmanWilly> ali, heh, broadcom
<dr_willis> ali,  using 64bit MAY be the problem
<ryjin> Hello
<kalorin`> I put my dock/start menu on the left
<jhutchins> !enter | ali
<ali> mmm...
<ubotu> ali: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kalorin`> and run in dual head mode
<ryjin> Does anyone know the install sudo for Wine?
<chaotic> i feel like im back to win95 having a bar uptop
* dr_willis goes for the AMIGA type look/feel :)
<kalorin`> I've always liked it on top but when I went to kubuntu I went to the left
<jhutchins> !info wine | ryjin
<chaotic> sudo wine name.exe
<ubotu> ryjin: wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.33-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9576 kB, installed size 44452 kB
<hitmanWilly> ali, and a 64 bit build...good luck with that
<kalorin`> it's been so long since I had an amiga i can't remember it ;)
<intelikey> chaotic and when i use blackbox   i have no bar anywhere
<ryjin> Where to find it?
<dr_willis> kalorin`,  check out the AmigaInABox emulator setup :) some time.. its amuseing to go back to the old days
<ali> hutchins?
<hitmanWilly> ali, but seriously, you'll probably need to use ndiswrapper for that card
<kalorin`> i so miss the days of a full pre-emptive multi-tasking OS running off a floppy with 640k of ram :)
<kalorin`> WorkBench!
<ali> i have used ndiswrapper
<ali> i have installed the windows drivers...
<ali> but when i load ndiswrapper, it stays at the prompt... without doing nothin
<ali> g
<ryjin> There is not sudo for wine then?
<chaotic> how do i get kde wallet working with firefox
<chaotic> sudo is just root access
<hitmanWilly> ali, not too sure on that one, all i know is that broadcom cards usually require it
<intelikey> kalorin`   "a full pre-emptive multi-tasking OS"   ibm-dos  ?
<kalorin`> no amiga OS
<intelikey> oh
<chaotic> when u run something sudo wine name.exe
<ali> Well i didn't know that, however, thanks a lot hitman Willy
<ali> Well, maybe i can ask you other questions.
<kalorin`> it was so good, and so poorly marketed
<hitmanWilly> ali, that's what im here for :)
<ali> I would like to have the midi, and all sound features at 100 %, do you have a suggestion?
<ali> I mean... an advice?
<intelikey> chaotic are you sure you want wine running as root ?
<ali> I have installed
<m4v3r1ck> chaotic: I think you can't. Use firefox's password manager, or konqueror instead of firefox
<hitmanWilly> ali, is the sound not playing or you just want to adjust the volume levels?
<ryjin> one more problem I have
<ryjin> How do I get flash on konquerror
<ali> let me tell you... I have installed Rosegarden, cause i sould like to make music
<ali> but it says that the timer is too slow.
<intelikey> !midi | ali unfortunately if your hardware doesn't support midi you have to use software to support it
<ubotu> ali unfortunately if your hardware doesn't support midi you have to use software to support it: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<hitmanWilly> ryjin, if you install it from the repos, it should enable in konq by default
<intelikey> thankfully i need none of that here.  midi is supported by my sound card
<dr_willis> Hmm Ive noticed that now im using kde  3.5.7 - everything is defaultiung to the wrong monitor.. even the icons.. bummber
<ali> I already have installed timmidity.
<kalorin`> I haven't found any rhyme or reason as to where things open as far as which monitor and where
<COONiA> oups
<kalorin`> I haven't looked deeply into it, but I haven't see what why.
<fede__> Alguienn habla espal?
<fede__> hola
<ali> Que hay fede
<ali> Eres de azcapo?
<intelikey> !es | fede__
<ubotu> fede__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<fede__> Soy de Argentina
<ali> Ok,,, i will speak in english
<dr_willis> kalorin,  well they used to always be on the 'lcd' - I just noticed today all the icons and stuff defaultong to the far left side..
<jhutchins> !br | fede__
<ubotu> fede__: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<ryjin> how can i install it from the repo?
<jhutchins> fede__: Los siento, hablo solo un poco de Espaol.
<m4v3r1ck> In Argentina don't speak portugues XD
<intelikey> !flash | ryjin
<ubotu> ryjin: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<hitmanWilly> ryjin, try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<jhutchins> m4v3r1ck: Sorry, it's late here.
<ali> Is someone here a musician that uses UBUNTU?
<ali> Fede qu tipo de ayuda necesitas?
<jhutchins> m4v3r1ck: There's another channel I'm often in that combines the es and pt.
<jhutchins> ali: mediabuntu
<ali> mediabuntu??
<m4v3r1ck> jhutchins: it's okay ;)
<ali> Is he a guy? or a distro?
<jhutchins> !mediabuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediabuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ali> jhutchins is that a distro?
<hitmanWilly> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<COONiA> french ?
<jhutchins> ali: I think there's also a distro variant, and there's studiolinux as well.
<intelikey> !fr > COONiA
<jhutchins> !fr | COONiA
<ubotu> COONiA: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<hitmanWilly> jhutchins, there's an actual multimedia distro, can't remember it off the top of my head tho
<jhutchins> Obviously not the fastest draw tonight.  I think perhaps rum...
<intelikey> :)
<hamadooo> hi can someone help me with upgrading my wireless driver
<thunderbolt> Hmm, anyone know a good tutorial or guide to apt-src, I want to build gimp 2.3 from source, but I'm tired of hunting down dependencies by hand.
<dr_willis> i though there was a command that did all that.
<hitmanWilly> thunderbolt, try installing apt-build
<intelikey> there is
<thunderbolt> hitmanWilly: Thanks
<kalorin_> ha!
<hamadooo> help plz
<kalorin_> so I just crashed doing image manipulation
<kalorin_> very nice
<hitmanWilly> thunderbolt, it works more or less like emerge on gentoo
<kalorin_> just locked solid, no numlock response for over a minute
<kalorin_> heh
<hamadooo> no one can help me here :(
<hitmanWilly> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<intelikey> hamadooo " can someone help me with upgrading my wireless driver"  <<<< too vague
<hamadooo> :)
<thunderbolt> hitmanWilly: Cool, I don't have experience with emerge, I was going to try to build the subversion trunk version of GIMP, actually.
<hitmanWilly> thunderbolt, ugh, svn is hell
<intelikey> hamadooo if you want a dirrect nswer to that question    "yes"
<thunderbolt> hitmanWilly: It's better than CVS, but I prefer Mercurial/Bzr, personally :)
<hamadooo> so you can help me :)
<intelikey> i didn't say that.  i said someone can
* dr_willis dosent do wireless... :)\
* hitmanWilly generally avoids those altogether
<hamadooo> and where is that one ?
<thunderbolt> hitmanWilly: What VCS do you use?
* intelikey </shrugs>
<hitmanWilly> i generally don't worry about up to the minute code branches
<hamadooo> i have the new driver .. and i want to remove the currrent driver first then install the new one
<hitmanWilly> thunderbolt, ill grab cvs or svn repos every once in a great while, but only if that's the only way i can get a hold of them
<chaotic> what do u guys  use as ur bit torrent client
<ali> Thanks a lot for all the info
<thunderbolt> hitmanWilly: I understand, I was thinking of getting GIMP development a little bit, that's why I want the trunk version.
<chaotic> ktorrent isnt doing  it for  me
<thunderbolt> hitmanWilly: That's also my policy when I'm deploying software to production software, I'm just going to install GIMP trunk into my home directory.
<intelikey> modprobe -r blah && cp driver /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/something && modprobe blah           #hamadooo   now you get more specific and we will try to get more specific too.
<hitmanWilly> thunderbolt, makes sense, but im really not a developer, more of a troubleshooter
<hitmanWilly> :P
<thunderbolt> :-D
<hamadooo> ok intelikey :)
<hamadooo> should i write this ...... modprobe -r blah && cp driver /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/something && modprobe blah
<hamadooo> ??
<hitmanWilly> thunderbolt, unless you count bash scripting as software development :) Lately, im trying to branch out a little bit and try to learn some C
<intelikey> i would assume that  "blah" is not the module name,  and that "driver" is not the module name either    so no.  you use that as a very vague guide
<intelikey> it contains information on where the module will be located and what command to use to manipulate it
<thunderbolt> hitmanWilly: Right on, I'd personally recommend python, as well, but some experience in C never hurts.
<hamadooo> so i have to change blah with my  wireless name
<intelikey> yep
<thunderbolt> It depends, how big were your bash scripts ;-)
<intelikey> hamadooo   and you can use lsmod    to see the inserted modules
<hitmanWilly> thunderbolt, i know a VERY little python, but ive been wanting to get into C/C++ for a while
<hamadooo> ok
* thunderbolt nods
<intelikey> hamadooo you say you have the new driver    there should be docs with it...
<thunderbolt> Anything in particular, graphics, algorithms, or just general C/C++ ?
<chaotic> what do u guys prefer koffice or open office
<intelikey> read the README files,  that's why they have that name
<thunderbolt> Openoffice, because I have to open MS documents :(
<hamadooo> yeah in the helpp file .. it tells me that i should write chmod u+rx remove-old
<intelikey> chaotic i prefer   less    for reading docs     mc -e    for writing them    :)
<hamadooo> but when i do that . the terminal tells me this is a bad command
<hamadooo> and there's n o file in this name
<dr_willis> sounds like a script somewhere in the source tree...
<intelikey> hamadooo ok  "remove-old"  should be a script in the root dir of the source  {after the build}    sounds like you need to compile
<steveo1> anyone know how to get Divx stage 6
<intelikey> !b-e | hamadooo
<ubotu> hamadooo: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<chaotic> i heard open office slows down linux
<hamadooo> you mean compilling the new driver ?
<intelikey> yeah
<steveo1> yeah i guess
<hamadooo> well im new user in linux
<hamadooo> if you help me
<intelikey>                          ^
<steveo1> k
<dr_willis> sounds like theres a bit of a learnign curve to climb first.
<intelikey> steveo1 divx    hmmm    not sure.
<intelikey> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<steveo1> i have divx4 but its obviously out of date
<hamadooo> what is compilling means ?
<dr_willis> converting source code to an executable..
<thunderbolt> hamadooo: It's the conversation process from source code, that is easy for humans to read, to machine code, that the computer can execute.
<intelikey> steveo1   never looked for stage 6     so idk
<hamadooo> ok and how can i do that .. and what i need to compile something ??
<intelikey> steveo1 you might have to build it.    do a google search for it
<dr_willis> sounds like theres a LOT of a learnign curve to climb.
<intelikey> hamadooo  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware  <<< start there.
<critola> test
<hamadooo> ok i'll read now
<intelikey> boo
<hamadooo> and i'll be back :)
* intelikey hides
<intelikey> :)
<steveo1> ive searched but couldnt find one specifically for linux and my wine program wont update for some reason
<thunderbolt> xvid used to work, but that was back in the day...
* thunderbolt hasn't installed MPEG-4 class codecs on linux in a looong time
<thunderbolt> er, MPEG-4 type, thingy *waves arms*
<intelikey> steveo1 oh  i don't know if anyone evermentioned using   google.com/linux   for searches    sometimes it helps
<steveo1> im kinda new at this too, so i dont know how to begin building a drive
<steveo1> *r
<steveo1> ok ill give it a try
<intelikey> actually google hates me in general, so you might be better off not listening to me.  ;/
<hamadooo> im back
<hamadooo> ok can you help  me to compile the driver files ?
<arun> Using Konqueror, is there any way to arrange files in groups?
<steveo1> <intelikey> lol. there is a  6.1.1 codec, is that it?
* intelikey goes to google.  inputs search string.   lists 3million pages.  improves string.  lists 2.5million pages.  starts looking through the list...
<intelikey> steveo1 i guess so
<steveo1> <intelikey>  what is a codec exactly, like a plugin?
* intelikey spends two hours reading garbage, forgets what he went to google for...   <<< common search proceedure for me
<hitmanWilly> steveo1, sorta, more like a library
<intelikey> steveo1 well yah  more like a filter that an app uses
<steveo1> oh alright
<hamadooo> intelikey
<intelikey> hamadooo did you install build-essential ?
<hamadooo> no what is   that
<intelikey> you didn't read the page.
<hamadooo> no i did wait i will download it now
<critola> arun: What sort of grouping did you have in mind for your files?
<hamadooo> IM DOWNLOADING IT ..... SO I NEED THIS TO COMPILE
<intelikey> you didn't read the page.
<steveo1> whats the terminal command to login as root
<hamadooo> i did but not all the page cuz it seems like .. i should know some programs langugage to compile
<chaotic> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/E2007?content=57093
<chaotic> how do i install that
<hitmanWilly> steveo1, either su or sudo -i
<dr_willis> !theme
<intelikey> i don't mind someone that says "don't post url's to me i'm not going to read them"  but someone that says "i'm going to read it now,  and i'm back from reading it"   then proves they didn't read it.    well that's just lying,  and i got tired of lies long ago.
<dr_willis> :)
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<dr_willis> skimming is not reading.
<chaotic> i know where to get them
<hamadooo> no believe me iim not lying .. but i don't understand in programing thiings
<chaotic> but how to apply them i downloaded that one
<dr_willis> theres a guide somewhere that tells you all about insgtalling the kde theme parts
<intelikey> dr_willis and the info is in the first paragraph too      i mean come on....
<hamadooo> im just a user noraml
* dr_willis cant even rember what hamadooo 's problem was...
* dr_willis is a founding father of short attention span theater!
<intelikey> new driver
<dr_willis> :)
<hamadooo> i just want to upgrade my wireless driver
<hamadooo> remove the old and use the new one
<dr_willis> your existing wireless driver works?
<hamadooo> yes im using it now
<dr_willis> dare we ask why you want to mess with the newer one then?
* dr_willis asks the hard hitting questions!
<dr_willis> :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b mortici!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<intelikey> Hobbsee please ban me.   so i'll have an excuse
<dr_willis> Most wireless users would be thankfull they can get wireless going at all.
<dr_willis> :)
<baxtor> Hey guys, im having a major problem trying to get my Ati drivers to work on kubuntu 7.04, is there a fool proof step by step guide i can follow?
<hamadooo> because i want to use kismet but i can't ....... someone told me  the problem is that your driver is old you have to install new one
<dr_willis> baxtor,  whats the video card?
<Hobbsee> intelikey: excuse for what?
<dr_willis> hamadooo,  that may break the existing one.. and doing things from source may make it very hard to get it back to normal without a reinstall.
<intelikey> to leave someone hanging
<dr_willis> hamadooo,  is that a risk you are willing to take?
<mortici> Good evening fine gentlemen, would anyone be willing to help with a small sound issue
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<baxtor> its a 9800 PRO SE
<hamadooo> well .. if there's no other way to use kismet ..... so i'll do it :P
<mortici> what is the standard device to output sound and what udev rules file manages permissions for it?
<dr_willis> hamadooo,  good luck then...
<dr_willis> hamadooo,  you got some basics/learning to do. :)
<kalorin_> baxtor, I've got an x700
<kalorin_> works ok
<hamadooo> i thought you will help me with that :P
<kalorin_> using the ATI drivers
<dr_willis> install the build-essential for a start.
<hitmanWilly> mortici, /dev/sound is the device, not sure how udev manages it though
<mortici> awsome thanks
<dr_willis> Other then that.. i dont mess with wireless, and ive never installed a kernel module from source under ubuntu.
<hamadooo> is there a risk when i compile something ??????
<arun> hamadooo: yes
<dr_willis> hamadooo,  no.. the risk will be messing with the kernel drivers/modules and perhaps  confusing things
<hitmanWilly> hamadooo, compiling, not really, installing, yes
<steveo1> as root how do i start navigating to a folder
<dr_willis>  you can compile 'normal' things all ya want.. a driver is not a normal thing
<arun> Using Konqueror, is there any way to arrange files in groups? I don't mean just sorting by file types, or other criteria, I mean sorting them and then arranging them in groups.
<dr_willis> normal as in 'a user type program'
<mortici> seems that /dev/sound doesn't exist
<hamadooo> can i just install the driver without compilling...... like others prograams in ubuntu
<hitmanWilly> mortici, sorry, borked you on that one, its /dev/audio
<mortici> hitmanWilly: that also does not exist
<hitmanWilly> ?
<hitmanWilly> hold on a sec
<dr_willis> hamadooo,  most likely No...
<dr_willis> hamadooo,  unless you manage to find a precompiuled ubuntu package for it.
<mortici> hitmanWilly: weird i know sound worked fine before, after an update i lost it
<hamadooo> this is bad ......... i really want to use kismet
<baxtor> i have had this graphics card working on ubuntu 6.14 with beryl, but im having problems on this, this is a freash install and i havnt downloaded any packages, should i update the o/s first?
<arun> what does kismet do?
<hamadooo> some ppl told me that the problem with the driver and some told me with kismet
<dr_willis> hamadooo,  then you got a few days+ of reading/learning to do.
<dr_willis> hamadooo,  what if they are wrong. :)
<hamadooo> im reading sinve 1 week
<hamadooo> nothing new :)
<hamadooo> since*
<dr_willis> !info kismet
<ubotu> kismet: Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2006.04.R1-1.1 (feisty), package size 964 kB, installed size 2448 kB
<dr_willis> unless you really understand wireless networking.. i doubt if kismet will do more then just keep you enterained for a few min...
<hamadooo> someone told me that this virgin is old ..... the one with ubuntu .
<dr_willis> then you will scratch your head and 'wonder what all that means' and then go on with the next task.
<dr_willis> hamadooo,  proberly is a bit old. ubuntu updates every 6 m0. with a new release.
<dr_willis> next release is due in... Hmm.... i forget
<dr_willis> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<arun> october
<dr_willis> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<arun> It releases in October
<dr_willis> Spiffy
<dr_willis> :)
<hitmanWilly> mortici, ok, dumb question, did you check the mixer settings?
<hamadooo> :)
<dr_willis> of course the next linux kernel does a lot of tweaks and improvements to the wirless networking features i hear also...
<dr_willis> not sure if that will be in the oct. release however.
<hamadooo> then i will have to update the kernel ?
<hitmanWilly> dr_willis, is that the .22 kernel?
<arun> Using Konqueror, is there any way to arrange files in groups? I don't mean just sorting by file types, or other criteria, I mean sorting them and then arranging them in groups.
<dr_willis> hitmanWilly,  i forget.. just been reading some news on it.
<hitmanWilly> dr_willis, or a later one yet to come?
<mortici> hitmanWilly: its not loading my modules
<mortici> i think its a alsa mismatch issue
<mortici> trying to resolve now
<hitmanWilly> mortici, quite possibly, since its external to the kernel in buntu IIRC
<hamadooo> ok guys how can i search for a program in terminal
<dr_willis> Apt Fundamentalks
<dr_willis> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<dr_willis> apt-cache search whatever
<mm_202> Hey guys, quick question.  How barebones (as in small memory footprint, fast boot time) can I get kubuntu?  Im considering installing it in my car instead of windows xp.
<Hobbsee> mm_202: you may want xubuntu for that
<dr_willis> mm_202,  heh, going to use a touchscreen monitor?
<mm_202> Yeah, will the ts work?  :S
<dr_willis> may want to check out the matchbox window manager also.
<dr_willis> mm_202,  thats a good question... No idea. on the TS
<hamadooo> i mean searching for a program in my computer
<dr_willis> Going to be IRCing from the highway?
<mm_202> Or should I just start with debian and just custom build it?
<dr_willis> hamadooo,  'find' or 'locate' command.
<hamadooo> program i already installeddd ?
<mm_202> lol, I use it for music and movies.
<dr_willis> hamadooo,  or fire up the package manager and look at eh package/programs details and see what files it put where.
* mm_202 checking into xubuntu
<dr_willis> mm_202,  i was thinking there were a few carpc linux variants out.
<dr_willis> but i dont have one.. so i dident pay much attention to the articals
<hitmanWilly> hamadooo, start typing and hit <tab>
<hamadooo> i removed the program from package/program ....... i just want to make sure the the program is no longer in my  pc
<chaotic> what do u guys suggest the best linux newsreader  for  downloading .nzb  headers
<mm_202> Yeah, Ive seen a few, like MediaPC and such, but I just want something more generic/mainstream
<surgy> how do i chain commands in an application link? for example, i want to run both everquest and macroquest in the same instance of cedega through one application link, i have currently been trying, "cedeg everquest.exe patchme MacroQuest2.exe" in the command field and all the necesary files and associations are in the shared working directory, only everquest runs and it seams as though macroquest isnt even initialized
<surgy> sorry for the spam
<hitmanWilly> hamadooo, dpkg -l | grep <program_name>
<hamadooo> hitmanwilly ,... start typing what ?
<hitmanWilly> hamadooo, sorry, thought you couldn't remember the cmd for it
<hamadooo> how do you know all this commands guys ?
<hitmanWilly> hamadooo, experience :)
<surgy> anyone?
<hamadooo> lol i know ........ but if i want to learn this  commands .. is there a site or something
<underdog5004> hamadooo, just search for "bash tutorial"
<hamadooo> ok
<dr_willis> reading is FUNdamental
<underdog5004> wow, looks like they did a major update to gutsy over the weekend...
<underdog5004> dr_willis, that means the mental part is fun?
<hitmanWilly> surgy use a ; to seperate the cmds
<surgy> kewl
<hitmanWilly> surgy, or make a quick script to run them both and run that from the shortcut
<hamadooo> how can i use build-essential to compile a program ??
<surgy> good idea
<underdog5004> hamadooo, do you have the source?
<underdog5004> source code for the program you want?
<hamadooo> not really i just want to know how :)
<underdog5004> lol, ok
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo apt-get build-src <package>
<Admiral_Chicago> iirc
<underdog5004> basically, get into the directory where the makefile is, type in ./configure
<hitmanWilly> hamadooo, the usual way is ./configure && make && sudo make install from the app dir
<underdog5004> then make && sudo make install
<hamadooo> ahaa
<Admiral_Chicago> apt-get source actually
<underdog5004> the only time I compile anything is if it's not in the repos, or if I want a newer version of something, eg. rtorrent
<hamadooo> and why in windows we  don't need to compile the programs ??????
<underdog5004> because we're cool, and they're not
<dr_willis> hamadooo,  they do it for you.
<vzduch> install checkinstall & let it build a .deb that you can later uninstall w/ dpkg -r, if you wish
<underdog5004> because you get a pre-compiled binary.
<dr_willis> hamadooo,  ive rarely needed to compile stuff under ubuntu.
* underdog5004 loves linux
* arun loves linux too
<dr_willis> "get a room you 2!" :)
<arun> Does Kubuntu use an older version of Konqueror?
* vzduch loves Linux since 2004
<hamadooo> yeah but if you need a new vergin  you should compile :)
* hitmanWilly loves GNU/Linux since '99
<hamadooo> since 3 weeks :P
<arun> How do I get it to arrange files in groups? The option doesn't seem to be there
<underdog5004> arun, I'm using dolphin, since I use firefox for web stuff...it's lighter.
<underdog5004> hamadooo, version, not vergin...it's software, not a nerdy teen
<hitmanWilly> lol
<hamadooo> lol sorry ...... bad in english :P
<underdog5004> no problem, what's your native language?
<hamadooo> im from kuwait ........ arabic
<underdog5004> wow
* hitmanWilly watches for an join msg from an NSA guy :P
<hamadooo> :)
<arun> underdog5004: can you arrange files in groups using dolphin?
<underdog5004> not sure, let me check
<underdog5004> looks like it, just right click, view mode, and there are three options.
<arun> I can't find a way to do it in Konqueror.. I found some dev page on the KDE web site that said that Konqueror has the "Show in groups" option, but I can't see it in my Konqueror
<arun> underdog5004: what options
<underdog5004> icons, details, previews
<arun> can you sort them by type and then arrange them in groups according to file type?
<underdog5004> nope, sorry...doesn't look like that's implented...what file type are you looking for?
<raylu> can anyone recommend a ftpd?
<dr_willis> arun,  check the kde-look.org site may be some Konqueror addon/plugin thing
<underdog5004> raylu, do something that supports sftp
<raylu> i already have sshd
<arun> dr_willis: will do, thanks
<dr_willis> ssh >> ftp. :)
<raylu> right
<underdog5004> arun, or, cd to the dir and do ls -a | grep whatever
<raylu> but now i want ftp too
<underdog5004> ssh + scp = safe and happy
<raylu> =\
<dr_willis> apt-cache search ftp, and pick one. :) what one woudl be best for you.. depends on your needs..
<vzduch> hitmanWilly: http://www.bash.org/?138676
<raylu> i've tried that, dr_willis
<dr_willis> be sure to read the programs docs also on proper confoiguration of it.
<raylu> and that's why i'm here ^^
<raylu> i'm not going to keep installing them until i find the one i want
<underdog5004> that may be what you have to do
<raylu> im just going to be a small server, hopefully multi-user
<dr_willis> so far youve not really given much details on your needs...
<raylu> so simple, but not too simple/restrictive
<hitmanWilly> lol
<dr_willis> sort of blue.. but not too blue...
<creyo> Who's up?
<raylu> \=
<underdog5004> if it's on a lan that's connected to the internet, do sftp. there are many flaws with standard ftp, many of which I don't know.
<raylu> ok, how about "not restrictive"
<raylu> but the sftp server doesn't remember the last command
<underdog5004> just wom
<dr_willis> They all are configurable..  to a great extent.
<raylu> i often find myself re-uploading the same file over and over
<vzduch> hitmanWilly: http://bash.org/?88575
<steveo1> anyone mind helping me figure someting out
<underdog5004>  yeah, what's up?
<vzduch> !anyone | steveo1
<ubotu> steveo1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<raylu> http://pastecode.org/52
<raylu> cygwin says that the connection was indeed rejected
<underdog5004> steveo1, what's the problem?
<hitmanWilly> lol
<steveo1> i downloaded the codec for divx6, and when i went to install it in the terminal all it did was bring up the license agreement and didnt install
<underdog5004> steveo1, did you agree to the license agreement?
<dr_willis> steveo1,  hit 'q' to quit the file viewer, then enter y or yes?
<dr_willis> i dont rember seeing that with divx... hmm..
<dr_willis> thunderstorms here.. bye all..
<underdog5004> lol, he loves his computer
<steveo1> it just said (END) and i couldnt continue
<underdog5004> steveo1, try hitting enter
<underdog5004> or tab then enter
<arun> nope, can't find anything that will show files in groups
<raylu> help anyone?
<steveo1> word
<word> ?
<underdog5004> raylu, ftp stuff? I think you may have to just test some out...read some man pages, it'll do you good, lol
<raylu> [23:51:18]  <raylu> http://pastecode.org/52
<raylu> [23:51:31]  <raylu> cygwin says that the connection was indeed rejected
<underdog5004> why in the world is it trying to connect to an Xserver?
<underdog5004> is the ftp client a gui or cli app?
<arun> I also need some help with buying an external hard drive. I found one that's a bit expensive, but the store owner said it will work with Windows, Mac and Linux. I went to another store and am getting a Seagate for much lesser, but what he suggested is that I buy a hard drive and case separately, and he will install it together. He said it will only work on Windows OR Mac, not both
<Daisuke-Ido> arun: that man is a retards
<Daisuke-Ido> -s
<ross_> hi guys
<maltaethiron> agreed
<underdog5004> arun, I wouldn't worry about it
<underdog5004> a hard drive is a hard drive is a hard drive.
<Daisuke-Ido> if it's hfs+, sure it will only work with a mac.  what matters is how you format it.
<hitmanWilly> arun, all three of my hds are seagates, and they work quite well
<ross_> im trying to install kismet, however when i do ./configure it gives me these 2 errors.."
<ross_> checking for special C compiler options needed for large files... no
<ross_> checking for _FILE_OFFSET_BITS value needed for large files... 64
<ross_> checking for _LARGE_FILES value needed for large files... no
<ross_> checking for main in -luClibc++... no
<ross_> checking for main in -lstdc++... no
<Daisuke-Ido> that man doesn't know anything about computers
<Daisuke-Ido> ross_: sudo apt-get install kismet
<Daisuke-Ido> oi
<steveo1> it started to install but i dont think it did
<ross_> which package should i apt-get ?
<ross_> oh
<ross_> yeah that would be easier :)
<Daisuke-Ido> much :)
<arun> He said that if you use it with Windows first, then it will only work with Windows, and if you use it with a Mac first then it will only work with Macs. If you need to use it with both, then you need to install some weird software or something
<raylu> underdog5004, that's a gui cli :P
<raylu> o.0
<raylu> it works!
<raylu> awesome.
<Daisuke-Ido> arun: ignore him.
<raylu> i'm trying to get my cli server to act as a x "server" for gui apps :D
<arun> Daisuke-Ido: how do i format it?
<hitmanWilly> arun, he's talking about formatting the drive
<raylu> now i have amarok on windows :D :D :D :D :D
<ross_> : Couldn't find package kismet
<raylu> wow...amarok sure has changed
<Daisuke-Ido> !find *kismet*
<ubotu> Found: E:
<underdog5004> arun, he's a retard...or a smart guy hoping you're a retard...
<ross_> Daisuke-Ido: which file do i need to edit to add the repository?
<Daisuke-Ido> that helps
<Daisuke-Ido> it's in universe
<Daisuke-Ido> are you using feisty?
<ross_> yeah but im really newb, whats the commands :) *step by step*
<arun> underdog5004: I told him how will that work? It's a hard drive, it should work with everything. He's like no it wont, and he was adamant. I was like wtf
<hitmanWilly> arun, macs can't read ntfs and windows can't read whatever fs mac uses
<underdog5004> like I said...
<underdog5004> lol
<underdog5004> was it at best buy?
<Daisuke-Ido> there shouldn't be any step by step, universe should be enabled already
<ross_> well i guess not
<arun> hitmanWilly: how do i format it so that i can use it with windows/mac/linux
<underdog5004> !fat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<ross_> Reading package lists... Done
<ross_> Building dependency tree
<ross_> Reading state information... Done
<ross_> E: Couldn't find package kismet
<Daisuke-Ido> arun: if you want to use it r/w with all three, use fat32
<underdog5004> arun, I would simply format as NTFS
<hitmanWilly> arun, you want to use it with all 3 systems?
<arun> yes
<underdog5004> oh...except for the mac...lol
<Daisuke-Ido> underdog5004: that's really REALLY dumb.
<Daisuke-Ido> :D
<underdog5004> yes. I know
<arun> fat32 is only upto 32GB, right?
<underdog5004> arun, no
<ross_> Daisuke-Ido:  i remeber doing this before, there is a file i need to edit and add a location for some other repository..
<arun> no?
<Daisuke-Ido> wait, yes.
<hitmanWilly> arun, fat32 would probably be your best option then
<Daisuke-Ido> i forgot what question i was answering :\
<steveo1> <underdog5004> it didnt do anything
<arun>  When I tried partitioning my hard drive with Windows, it said FAT32 partitioned logical drives can't be larger than 32gb
<ross_> adding repositorys to install kismet
<ross_> with apt-get
<pagan0ne> im having trouble mounting a usb drive under kubuntu 7.04 (64 bit) can someone help me?
<Daisuke-Ido> ross_: open adept manager
<Daisuke-Ido> and go to manage repositories
<Daisuke-Ido> (to others, i find this easier than telling someone to edit sources.list manually)
<underdog5004> steveo1, bummer. I've never installed that codec...
<hitmanWilly> arun, that's logical partitions, a fresh hd shouldn't have that issue IIRC
<underdog5004> vlc plays everything for me...
<ross_> Daisuke-Ido: ok im in manage repositorys
<Daisuke-Ido> one second
<mortici> what is the plugin for kde that allows qt skins for gtk apps like firefox
<Daisuke-Ido> ross_: what's checked on that first tab?
<Daisuke-Ido> another way to do this, make sure the choice ending with (universe) is checked
<ross_> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/     edgy
<Daisuke-Ido> you're not using feisty.
<steveo1> underdog5004, it created and inflated a few things then stopped
<ross_> there is 2 universe'
<steveo1> you think i should try again?
<pagan0ne> once i plug in a usb drive (assuming it doesnt auto mount, and use works properly) where should i go about looking for it under /dev ? i checked for sd* but the only sd* drives i see are my 2 sata drives im running off of...
<Daisuke-Ido> i think kismet may not be in edgy's repos
<ross_> Daisuke-Ido:  there is deb and deb-src
<arun> This is from Wikipedia: Using Konqueror, is there any way to arrange files in groups? I don't mean just sorting by file types, or other criteria, I mean sorting them and then arranging them in groups.
<arun> ah damn, sorry
<Daisuke-Ido> one is binary, one is source packages.
<arun> This is from Wikipedia: The maximum possible size for a file on a FAT32 volume is 4 GiB minus 1 Byte (232?1 bytes). For most users, this has become the most nagging limit of FAT32 as of 2007, since video capture and editing applications and some other software can easily exceed this limit.
<underdog5004> steveo1, like I said, I've got no experience with that.
<Daisuke-Ido> yeah, don't plan on storing large files like dvd images on a fat32 drive
<ross_> so Daisuke-Ido
<Daisuke-Ido> ross_: no idea
<ross_> Daisuke-Ido: what do i do in manage repository's ?
<hitmanWilly> arun, that's the only fs that all three systems can read/write as far as i know
<Daisuke-Ido> nothing, you're not using feisty, so the adept versions are completely different, so that way isn't going to work
<Daisuke-Ido> hitmanWilly: ext2 with 3rd party drivers for windows.
<arun> Daisuke-Ido: So basically I should get the cheaper Seagate hard drive, and then format it to FAT32? What application could I use to format it?
<Daisuke-Ido> gparted :)
<hitmanWilly> hmm, didn't know those existed
<Daisuke-Ido> hitmanWilly: i hear they're actually quite nice
<hitmanWilly> hmm, interesting
<pagan0ne> Daisuke-Ido: ive tried them under vista, and reccomend NOT using Vista... PERIOD
<Daisuke-Ido> pagan0ne: that's a given
<hitmanWilly> anyway, im off to bed, later
<Daisuke-Ido> vista is the ultimate sin
<Daisuke-Ido> hitmanWilly: good idea, think i'm going to do the same and you just left so MEH :(
<mortici> what is the plugin for kde that allows gtk apps to be themed?
<arun> Daisuke_Ido: thanks for all your help
<mortici> nvm i got it
<arun> should i use gparted or qtparted?
<Daisuke_Ido> gparted, much more stable, imo
<arun> alright, thanks
<raylu> what is the command to start xfce?
<raylu> qtparted, looks much nicer ^^
<arun> Daisuke_Ido: and it won't limit me to 32GB, right? :)
<underdog5004> startxfce?
<Daisuke_Ido> raylu: if it doesn't work for crap, it doesn't matter how nice it looks
<Daisuke_Ido> arun: in theory
<arun> Daisuke_Ido: what if i buy the hard drive and it doesn't get formatted? it's 250gb
<arun> should i risk it?
<Daisuke_Ido> if nothing else, you can format it ext2 and install the free (as in speech) ext2 driver for windows
<ross_> Hi guys, what is the repository i need to add to "apt-get install kismet" ??? please i juust did a french install of kubuntu 6.10 and want to know which repository to add to download and install kismet
<ross_> thanks
<kalorin_> !kismet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kismet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kalorin_> I've never heard of it
<kalorin_> well, no, I've heard of a game named kismet
<ross_> nop not a game
<ross_> a wireless tool
<kalorin_> oh no idea sorry
<arun> Daisuke_Ido: thanks again for all your help, appreciate it
<kalorin_> is there a wiki page?
<ross_> most likley
<Daisuke_Ido> http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/net/kismet
<Daisuke_Ido> if you have universe enabled, you need to sudo apt-get update
<kalorin_> hahahaha
<Daisuke_Ido> and try installing it again
<kalorin_> daniel pearl's widow is sueing al queda!
<Daisuke_Ido> ffs
<ross_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kismet
<kalorin_> I should sue them for stock losses resulting from 911 as well!
<kalorin_> class action!
<kalorin_> I'm sure we can garnish their wages
<kalorin_> how stupid
<ross_> hey guys
<arun> can gparted be used for defragmenting drives?
<ross_> i messed up my apt .list file
<ross_> how do i edit it?
<ross_> whats the location to it
<steveo1> how do i figure out the installation path of firefox
<mm_202> steveo1: find / -name firefox
<raylu> thanks, underdog5004
<raylu> startxfce4 worked
<underdog5004> raylu, sorry, for what?
<raylu> superlaggy, though =\
<ross_> hey how can i edit my "etc/apt/sources.list" file ??? i tried to kate but kate wont run
<underdog5004> oh, that...did it work?
<underdog5004> lol, I was just guessing
<raylu> yeah. it's just totally unusable
<yurimxpxman> do any of you know how to read iTunes's album artwork files, .itc?
<Cayson> Hello?
<ross_> hey how can i edit my "etc/apt/sources.list" file ??? i tried to kate but kate wont run
<arun> ross_: try kdesu kate
<Daisuke_Ido> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Cayson> Lol, I cant even get it to install
<Daisuke_Ido> that's getting ridiculous
<steveo1> mm_202, well i know its under the root folder in /etc, but im installing flashplayer9 and its asking for the path and when i type that in its says its wrong
<Cayson> I feel bad abandoning Fedora, she was my first lol
<mortici> is there a fix for the no sound in firefox?
<Shaezsche> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30403/ can someone please tell me how to add 16-bit color support to my xorg? I use cedega and i like to play games in 16bit color because i get better performance. However, when not gaming, i like higher bit color.
<underdog5004> mortici, I'm sure there is. have you tried google?
* WhtWolfTeraDyne is about to go nuts, so he takes a break
<Cayson> Wow, sounds like Kubuntu has many problems, no?
<mortici> underdog5004: nvm fixed it :P
<underdog5004> yup, just like anything else
<mneptok> Cayson: what is the install problem?
<underdog5004> many are fixable
<Cayson> I am going to burn the disk again
<Daisuke_Ido> Cayson: what's the problem?  you came in here complaining "it" wouldn't install, and none of us know wth "it" is
<arun> Cayson: what are you talking about?
<underdog5004> Cayson, burn at 4x
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Cayson: You want problems? You should be here. I'm having to figure out what happened to a friend's windows install, and the bootlogs show failure everywhere...
<Cayson> Alright, my problem is, is that it wont lauinch the desktop toinstall it
<steveo1> anybody install flash player before
<Daisuke_Ido> Cayson: are you using the live cd?
<Daisuke_Ido> steveo1: yeah, it's dead simple
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Cayson: Might want to try the alternate install CD.
<Cayson> Think so...
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Cayson> I have tried both
<Daisuke_Ido> steveo1: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mneptok> Cayson: system memory, CPU, and video card?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Cayson: Ah. And neither will work?
<steveo1> Daisuke_Ido, its asking for the installation path of firefox
<Cayson> I have got the Desktop to load before, but onylonce. And it froze.
<progreSSive> hi everybody!!
<Cayson> I am running Compaq Evo N610C, for linux.
<arun> Funny thing happened once.. a friend of mine asked me to install Kubuntu on her computer. So I took the official CD that I had ordered (using ShipIt), and I also took another CD with the burned (downloaded) ISO. I tried with the 'official' CD first, and though it ran the Live CD properly, it just refused to launch the installer. It worked with the CD-R though
<raylu> hm..."xwin -fullscreen" seems to have unlaggified it
<raylu> and made it useable at the same time
<Daisuke_Ido> steveo1: /usr/lib/firefox ?
<mneptok> Cayson: i'm not going to look up your computer's specs. system memory, CPU, and video chipset?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> arun: They had problems with the first sets of the pressed CDs. Mine work fine.
<mnmmichael> Cayson: Maybe you could try running a lesser version which may install more easily, and then upgrade once you get it installed
<Cayson> Oh okay just wait mnep
<raylu> sheesh, why didn't anyone tell me about this before?
* mneptok waits
<steveo1> Daisuke_Ido, its in the root folder under the /etc, but when i type it in it says its wron
<steveo1> *g
<Daisuke_Ido> uh, yeah
<surgy> i know this is the wrong chanel but can someone help me with running two programs simultaniously in one instance of cedega?
<Daisuke_Ido> how about using what i JUST told you?
<arun> WhtWolfTeraDyne: Ah okay, this was with Dapper. And it wouldn't detect her internet connection either, at which point things got a bit frustrating, and her parents were going to come home soon, so I had to abort it (her parents don't like boys in their house, especially when they're not around)
<Cayson> looking...
<Daisuke_Ido> or if that doesn't work, /etc/firefox/
<steveo1> word ok i got it
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> arun: I was talking about Feisty. I usually don't get anything in first-run, unless it's a copy of the latest Pokemon game.
<Cayson> system memory, CPU, and video chipset? 256 ram, Mobile Pentium 4 (Looking for GHz), chipset?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> arun: And the liveCD problems are a good example as to why I won't.
<Cayson> Graphics card?
<felixiong> hi
<felixiong> hello
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> hi
<mneptok> Cayson: in a terminal, run "cat /proc/cpuinfo && free -m && grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf" (no quotes) and paste the output in a /msg ?
<felixiong> how r u
* WhtWolfTeraDyne begins pouring through the logfiles on the machine he's working on
<steveo1> Daisuke_Ido, have you installed divx stage 6 before
<felixiong> how can i chat privately
<mneptok> WhtWolfTeraDyne: "poring" ;)
<underdog5004> WhtWolfTeraDyne, usually I'm right there with you, but I've been running gutsy in a vm since tribe 1...I gotta say, it's shaping up nicely...
<Daisuke_Ido> steveo1: nope, never had any reason to.  VLC plays everything i throw at it
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> underdog5004: Good to hear. I think I'll still wait until about a month after release.
<felixiong> anybody here knows about netbeans?
<Shaezsche> is there a command that tells me what color depth i am currently in?
<felixiong> anybody here knows about netbeans?
<raylu> what do you want to do?
<underdog5004> WhtWolfTeraDyne, lol, I installed fiesty about 2 days after it was release...borked my edgy install...
<steveo1> Daisuke_Ido, how do it get VLC
<Daisuke_Ido> steveo1: it's in the repos
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> mneptok: Meh, It's 12:39 AM right now. I'm allowed ot make mistakes.
<felixiong> hey! anybody here knows about netbeans?
<Daisuke_Ido> felixiong: we saw it the first two times, STOP IT.
<underdog5004> Shaezsche, just cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | less and search for the resolution that you're at
<mneptok> WhtWolfTeraDyne: people are allowed to make mistakes any time. it's what we're good at.
<underdog5004> !patience | felixiong
<ubotu> felixiong: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<felixiong> ok sir. thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> +++ or if you are helped
<underdog5004> Shaezsche, kind of a sketchy way to do it...if you've got an nvidia card I believe you can install the nvdia-control-panel that will tell you.
<felixiong> anybody here is a programmer of java?
<Shaezsche> underdog5004: i cannot do that
<Shaezsche> im testing my xorg
<Shaezsche> need to know if i did something right
<arun> steveo1: open adept and search for vlc
<Cayson> To large of paste, it crashed
<mneptok> !pastebin > Cayson
<steveo1> i got it
<arun> steveo1: enjoy :)
* WhtWolfTeraDyne has just figured out that the machine his firend had was a WinME machine, and it ended up dying due to a massive virus
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> botlag...
<Cayson> !pastebin > processor       : 0
<Cayson> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
<Cayson> cpu family      : 15
<Cayson> model           : 2
<Cayson> model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 Mobile CPU 1.80GHz
<Cayson> stepping        : 4
<Cayson> cpu MHz         : 1200.000
<Cayson> cache size      : 512 KB
<Cayson> fdiv_bug        : no
<Daisuke_Ido> Cayson!
<Cayson> hlt_bug         : no
<underdog5004> Shaezsche, oh, well, do that cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | less and scroll down to the..."Display" section, I think
<Cayson> f00f_bug        : no
* mode/#kubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<Cayson> coma_bug        : no
<Cayson> fpu             : yes
<Cayson> fpu_exception   : yes
<Cayson> cpuid level     : 2
<Cayson> wp              : yes
<Cayson> flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm up
<arun> Cayson: do you know what pastebin is?
<Cayson> bogomips        : 2394.88
<Daisuke_Ido> !paste | Cayson, for the love of god,
<ubotu> Cayson, for the love of god,: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Cayson>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Shaezsche> NO underdog5004 that doesnt work
<underdog5004> Cayson, you're going to get banned...
* mode/#kubuntu [+m]  by mneptok
* mode/#kubuntu [-m]  by mneptok
* mode/#kubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Nice save.
<underdog5004> Shaezsche, oh, ok. have you made changes to you xorg.conf? If not, just go for it. If you screw something up, just sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
* Daisuke_Ido applauds
* underdog5004 joins in the applause
<underdog5004> c'mon everyone, slow clap!
<felixiong> no one will answer me?
<underdog5004> !noone
<underdog5004> !nobody
<Cayson> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30406/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nobody - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<felixiong> I need someone I can talk about netbeans
<underdog5004> felixiong, we don't know anything about netbeans. go look on a forum. Google is your friend.
<mneptok> !pastebin > Cayson
<underdog5004> good night, everyone
<Cayson> I did
<felixiong> ok thaks
<Cayson> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30406/
<steveo1> Daisuke_Ido, i got that VLC player and i still cant watch any divx run video of this site i goto
<felixiong> thanks a lot....
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> felixiong: #netbeans
<steveo1> any suggestions
<Daisuke_Ido> oi
<felixiong> yap netbeans 5.5.1
<steveo1> oi?
<felixiong> I just wanna ask something I need to know
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> felixiong: No, there's a channel called #netbeans that you can join
<Daisuke_Ido> felixiong: then go there, and ask
<felixiong> thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> that's because vlc is a standalone video player.  you said you needed the codec to watch videos.  you didn't say they were streaming videos online.
<Daisuke_Ido> these things are helpful to know...  unfortunately, i have no clue now :\
* WhtWolfTeraDyne gives up on the shattered WinME box and shuts it down...
<steveo1> my bad
<Cayson> Was that correct, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30406/?
<felixiong> thanks WhtWolfTeraDyne
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> felixiong: No problem
<phoenixz> What package do I need to install to have remote ssh access to a kubuntu install?
<felixiong> no body is answering there <WhtWolfTeraDyne>. no people chatting
<Daisuke_Ido> openssh-server
<Daisuke_Ido> felixiong: then ask another time, this isn't the place :\
<steveo1> Daisuke_Ido, you know any players like VLC that work for streaming videos
<Daisuke_Ido> hrm
<Daisuke_Ido> mplayer's plugin with ffmpeg, maybe
<Cayson> Okay I am going to try my new disk
<Daisuke_Ido> but i've never actually attempted that
<root___> my kde gone wild
<klobster> did it take its window manager off?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> ...
<steveo1> i downloaded black and white 2, and my windows emulator won install it. Any suggestions?? (its an exe file)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Well. I'm done with those two. One has a badly damaged motherboard, the other has such a badly hosed WinME install that I wouldn't even trust it with a copy of Slackware on it.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> steveo1: You using wine?
<steveo1> WhtWolfTeraDyne, i have it but it doesnt seem to be working
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Wine App Database shows that it won't work worth a flip in Wine. > http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=3574
<steveo1> so im pretty much screwed in playing it?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> steveo1: In wine, yes. I don't know about Cedga or any other windows emulator.
<Daisuke_Ido> neither of those are emulators :P
<steveo1> nope
<steveo1> what are they
<Daisuke_Ido> compatibility layers
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Daisuke_Ido: I like what Jon Watson called them. "Windows Enablers"
<steveo1> lol lamens terms
<Daisuke_Ido> WhtWolfTeraDyne: i like that
<Daisuke_Ido> steveo1: it doesn't count as a "layman's term" if it's "wrong"
<raylu> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<raylu> aw :(
<steveo1> i ment that comment for compatibilty layers
<Daisuke_Ido> it's not an emulator, it doesn't emulate anything.  it acts as an intermediary between linux/hardware and windows applications by implementing (most of) the windows API including DirectX functionality.
<Daisuke_Ido> now dosbox, there's an emulator (and one i love)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> dosbox + Commander Keen = Fun!
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Now, if only they made something that could run "Pathways Into Darkness"...
<Daisuke_Ido> what OS?
<Daisuke_Ido> can't say i've heard of it
<MilhousePunkRock> How can I remove the undelining for _F_ile, _E_dit and so in the menu bar?
<MilhousePunkRock> For Qt programs, that is...
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> OLD mac. Hold on, I'll see if I can find out when it was released.
<Daisuke_Ido> there's got to be a 680x0 mac emulator for linux
<steveo1> WhtWolfTeraDyne, what other emulators are there that are free
<phoenixz> Hi there, I just installed kubuntu clean on a computer, and went to install software with Adept manager.. I added sun java and It showed me a license and I pressed next without accepting the license (dumb dumb).. next thing, adept crashes, and when I restarted it showed me the database was locked so I cant install / modify anything! I already restarted but the problem persists.. any ideas?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> steveo1: None, as far as I know.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<steveo1> well tits
<phoenixz> I am using kubuntu  7.01
<phoenixz> or like.. the latest
<MilhousePunkRock> phoenixz: No such Kubuntu... 7.04!
<MilhousePunkRock> :)
<phoenixz> WhtWolfTeraDyne, sounds like this is common.. :)
<felixiong> <phoenixz> don't use adept when you are install java
<phoenixz> 7.04! sorry, forgive my sins!!
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> phoenixz: Yes. Very common, actually.
<phoenixz> felixiong, why not?
<felixiong> <phoenixz> use the shell instead
<felixiong> because the license agreement of java is for console only. will not work in GUI or window
<felixiong> adept is a window or GUI right? so don't use that when u r installing java
<phoenixz> felixiong, well.. did that on this computer and that turned out just right..
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> felixiong: Well, it will work, but not that well.
<phoenixz> felixiong, There is a select box at the bottom you have to check.. I forgot that this time
<felixiong> u can find the shell under System menu
<MilhousePunkRock> felixiong: Will work in adept, but you have to take to not click next before you checked "agree with the license"
<felixiong> the correct name it is KONSOLE
<MilhousePunkRock> phoenixz: Or even faster: Hit Alt-F2 and type "konsole"
<felixiong> Konsole Terminal Program I mean
<MilhousePunkRock> felixiong: Sun is a bit weird with the license display, it should disable the next button until you have agreed...
<felixiong> <phoenixz> u use a comman "apt-get install java" to install java
<phoenixz> I know how to get a konsole.. :)
<phoenixz> felixiong, will I get sun java?
<phoenixz> felixiong, because I do need exactly that one.. if not, eclipse will screw me with phpeclipse..
<felixiong> <phoenixz> u can install that using "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre" then you can see some necessary files will install first
<felixiong> <phoenixz> actually you install sun-java6-jdk
<felixiong> and sun-java6-jre
<yotsuya> I am trying to install 7.04 to a Sony Vaio PCG-R505EL laptop, and I got stuck on CD-ROM detection step.
<yotsuya> "No common CD-ROM drive was detected"
<kieblerelf> is hardware needed to use the fm players
<mike_> kieblerelf: Yes
<kieblerelf> anyone ever use the program john the ripper
<felixiong_> test
<sammy> anyone using tor? possibly tor with their gpg key?
<imagine> how can I shutdown X on DISPLAY=:1 ?
<kraut> moin
<Ryaren> hi
<Scotty> I was playing around with screen resolutions and stuff the other day and I restarted last night and I was in a really low resolution. So I went into settings and tried to make it bigger, only to find out that it wouldn't get any higher. So I thought maybe screens were screwed up since I was playing with dual screens the other day, too. Anyway, I tried switching my primary to my secondary and vice-versa so I could make the resolution higher, but now
<Scotty> when I try to boot in Kubuntu, I get the loading screen, and then some text comes up but goes away before I can read it, and then it goes back to the loading screen for 30 seconds or so and then a black screen comes up with a blinking underscore.
<Scotty> Is there anyway to reset those settings to their defaults?
<illriginal> Can someone help me mount my Digital Camera via USB?
<sammy> Scotty: you're looking for /etc/X11/xorg.conf, me thinks. as far as resetting, you can at least change the resolution to something you know works and go from there.
<Scotty> Sammy: Thanks
<mac1> can someone help me put in more servers like undernet channel on Konversation?
<MilhousePunkRock> mac1: Hit F2
<mac1> i tried that...
<mac1> I tried to add the servers and ports...
<mac1> but it would not connect
<Scotty> Sammy: Could I just type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in a recovery console? Would that work?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Daisuke_Ido: I found a mac 680x0 emulator. Basilisk II! > http://basilisk.cebix.net/
<mac1> mac emulator that's cool
<MilhousePunkRock> mac1: Are you sure you entered everthing correctly?
<MilhousePunkRock> mac1: Or that the server you are trying to add is up at all?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !info basilisk2
<ubotu> basilisk2: 68k Macintosh emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.20060529-1 (feisty), package size 300 kB, installed size 840 kB
<illriginal> Can someone help me mount my Digital Camera via USB?
<mac1> Undernet Channel? yes
<mac1> I went to www.undernet.org to look at their servers
<mac1> hmmm..have you been able to use your digital camera at all Illriginal?
<sammy> Scotty: I betthat would work actually.
<Ryaren> sby can help me in Wine?
<sammy> Scotty: that question was answered by the gentoo part of my brain, not the kubuntu/debian one, sorry :P
<Ryaren> I've just installed the WoW and in 1280x1024 the texts are flickering (like chatlog,combatlog etc..) It seems like somekind of refresh rate problem but if I change this rate nothing happens! I'm using the latest wine (0.9.41) and Geforce 4 ti4200 + I-max LCD monitor
<illriginal> mac1 for some reason amarok keeps letting me see my pictures, but then I closed amarok..and now I can't view my pictures
<illriginal> mac1 even after amarok is opened, i go to "My Computer" and double click it.. .and it gives me an error message
<Riyoxke> !pkg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pkg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Riyoxke> !pkg-config
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pkg-config - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mac1> sorry can't help you
<mac1> i'm working on that next project for my own digital camera
<mac1> right now, I'm trying to figure out how to download java
<MilhousePunkRock> mac1: To me it seems that this undernet service is down, the website loads really slow and it does not list any server
<ADiCT3D> Can someone help me fix my sound? It seems all high pitched now since i was messin with Audacity
<MilhousePunkRock> s
<scotty> Excellent. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg worked perfectly.
<scotty> Thanks for the suggestion, anyway, Sammy :D
<mac1> it does load slow
<sammy> scotty: good call with dpkg-config. I need to remember there's a computer to fix things for me automagically :P
<mac1> the site has a tab for servers you didn't see it?
<MilhousePunkRock> mac1: I see it, but the list it brings up is empty
<mac1> what do you mean by empty? I see the server list and port listings etc.
<mac1> MillhousePunkRock: it is a slow site.if I didn't have friends logging on there I would not bother trying to figure this out
<morten_> hey all
<ADiCT3D> how do i record sterero mixer audio from Audacity?
<ADiCT3D> how do i record sterero mixer audio from Audacity?
<morten_> i hav ea problem whwn istalling porgs
<jombee> what's the problem?
<nivea> hallo, ich hab da mal ne frage: wie kann ich licq installieren auf kubuntu? (es sei hinzugefuegt, dass ich erst kuerzlich von windows auf linux umgestiegen bin und mich daher ueber nuetzliche tipps sehr freuen wuerde)
<Riyoxke> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nivea> hello, i've got a question: how can i install licq on kubuntu? (i'm an absolute beginner because i switched over from windows few days ago, some tips might be useful) thanks
<thetigergo> hi nivea
<pag> nivea, sudo apt-get install licq
<pag> !info licq
<ubotu> licq: ICQ client (base files). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4-2 (feisty), package size 627 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<thetigergo> #netbeans
<Riyoxke> *** Compile and install it, and make sure pkg-config finds it,
<Riyoxke> *** by adding the path where the .pc file is located to PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<Riyoxke> i dont get it
<Riyoxke> :-/
<pag> Riyoxke, wth are you trying to do? :P
<nivea> pag, my shell says he can't find the licq package, and if i'm honest, i don't know how to use a shell, so if you could tell me how i am able to navigate to the folder where i downloaded and unpacked it, that would be great.
<pag> !repos | nivea
<ubotu> nivea: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Riyoxke> trying to install irssi, first i installed gcc, pkg and now i'm trying to install glib
<Riyoxke> :p
<pag> nivea, see that link, and then install licq through Adept manager
<pag> Riyoxke, you're compiling glib? why? it's in repos, no need to compile
<pag> Riyoxke, you can install everything you need to build the newest version of irssi by typing  sudo apt-get build-dep irssi
<Riyoxke> well, tbh, i dont know what i'm trying :p irssi needs glib, so i downloaded glib.. did ./configure etc etc
<Riyoxke> i'm just new to linux (2 days)
<Riyoxke> :p
<Riyoxke> pag: can't find the package irssi
<thetigergo> don't let nivea confuse
<Riyoxke> need to do ./configure first
<pag> Riyoxke, you have all the repos enabled?
<thetigergo> why don't teach her goto shell and type this one
<thetigergo> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<thetigergo> it is easy ?
<nivea> i'm ok, i just use the link ubotu send, think its gonna work
<pag> thetigergo, since it's easier just to click your way through adepts menus, than to edit a file in text-based editor?
<pag> nivea, it should. and if if doesn't you can always ask for further instructions :)
<thetigergo> no, that's alittle complicated
<Riddell> ** testers needed for the tribe 3 candidates alternate CDs
<thetigergo> u know? when u got to sources list? u just remove the # sign inline with the deb and http? and save it
<thetigergo> after that just type sudo apt-get update and the whole thing will updated
<thetigergo> after that just type again sudo apt-get install licq
<thetigergo> then after the installation done.
<pag> thetigergo, I know. I personally prefer vim over nano... but somehow I feel, that editing things graphically might be easier for beginner
<thetigergo> still u can use shell and type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list?
<thetigergo> that is GUI editor?
<pag> thetigergo, kdesu kate  that's kubuntu channel ;)
<thetigergo> kate rather
<thetigergo> so that's so easy?
<pag> thetigergo, sorry... I already lost a track of this conversation :-/ Editing sources.list is rather easy - yes. Clicking in adept is easy too.. I don't see a point for having this argument
<berkes> what tool or app is used to create the fstab on install of kubuntu?
<ADiCT3D> berkes: its a text file
<berkes> my disks (uuids) are fsked during the latest upgrade. And I want to regenerate the etc/fstab ffile
<thetigergo> sorry pag, I just trying to let nivea not to confuse
<berkes> thing is, that doing it manually breaks in several places. And breaks the ablity of future upgrades too. Once its broken your fsked.
<Ogredude> ah crap
<Ogredude> computer I was going to install kubuntu on doesn't have a DVD reader and all I've got is a 7.04 DVD
<Ogredude> can I use the DVD to make CD images on another machine or do I have to go download CD images?
<ADiCT3D> Ogredude: go download  a CD image
<Ogredude> ok
<berkes> Ogredude: downloading is the easiest.
<Ogredude> ugh.
<Ogredude> also the slowest probably
<berkes> alternative you could mount the iso over loopback and create cd isos from that. But that requires skills :)
<ADiCT3D> Ogredude: Nope ordering a shipit CD is
<Ogredude> lol
<Ogredude> I guess so
<ADiCT3D> berkes: no dvd reader
<Ogredude> ADiCT3D: well the machine I'm on right now has a DVD reader
<berkes> ADiCT3D: you don't have the iso then?
<Ogredude> it's the target machine that doesn't
<ADiCT3D> oh
<ADiCT3D> pull it out of current
<ADiCT3D> put in other
<berkes> ADiCT3D: but yea, I know fsab is a file. Problem is that kubuntus stupid UUID system breaks everytime on upgrades-
<berkes> ~fstab
<Ogredude> hmmm
<berkes> yea: hmmm. :)
<Ogredude> oh grand, this machine only has 128MB anyway
<berkes> Ogredude: optionally try xubuntu.
<Ogredude> well all I really need it to do is fire up a Rails app and a Firefox pointing at the Rails app
<Ogredude> it's not going to be doing much else
<berkes> or else go for puppylinux or damnsmallinux
<Ogredude> hmmm ok
<Ogredude> I'll have to look at those
<berkes> I have good experience with DSL on an ancient laptop: 48M Ram :D
<berkes> it even did a translucent console!
<Ogredude> hehe
<Ogredude> hrmm, I may have a 256MB SDRAM laying around somewhere
<berkes> Ogredude: also: go for swiftfox instead of firefox. Saves some mem and cpu.
<Ogredude> okie
<NeoChapay> hi 2 all i create deb package of Kde4-svn071407 ho can me say how i can add him for devel repos !?
<pag> NeoChapay, #ubuntu-motu
<Pensa`MIA> smplayer won't work with kubuntu's patched Qt 4.3.0
<skar> hey whats up all
<skar> inew with linux
<skar> i need help
<zenum> hi, does anyone here have an nvidia 8500 or 8600?
<zenum> i'm just wondering if i would be able to get full 3d support for it in ubuntu?
<Ogredude> good lord
<Ogredude> damnsmall *is* damn small
<Mikelevel> Pensa`MIA~ why smplayer ? if you use kde its better kmplayer
<Pensa`MIA> smplayer is the best frontend I found for mplayer I have come across
<Pensa`MIA> imho
<Mikelevel> could be... but.. its gtk
<Pensa`MIA> nope
<Pensa`MIA> qt
<Pensa`MIA> http://smplayer.sourceforge.net
<Mikelevel> sorry i was thinking in another one
<Pensa`MIA> :)
<Mikelevel> 	Source code: smplayer-0.5.29-qt4-0718.tar.gz (~ 1.3 MB)
<Mikelevel> Note: currently SMPlayer is being ported to Qt 4. These versions could be really unstable. You're warned.
<Pensa`MIA> I've talked to the developer and it seems to be a problem with the changes kubuntu makes to qt
<haiz> hi i'm installing etch now on a machine but it hang at configuring apt scanning the mirror..
<haiz> anyway to abort it?
<pollyo> Hello
<rion> buenas
<rion> una pregunta
<pag> !es | rion
<ubotu> rion: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<pollyo> I'm attempting to help a friend.  I installed ubuntu on his computer and now he would like windows on it as well.  I was wanting to keep the ubuntu on the system and add windows to it.
<pollyo> Would anyone be able to share some knowledge on this situation?
<pollyo> Or perhaps a website that would discuss the proccess.
<pag> pollyo, in short: Install Windows on a deperate partition and recover grub ;)
<pag> seperate even
<pollyo> pag: Thank you.  To recover grub would I make use of the ubuntu boot disk?
<pag> pollyo, yup. just mount your ubuntu-installation, chroot to it and command sudo grub-install (or something like that, cant remember the exact comman atm)
<pollyo> pag: I am not familiar with chroot.  Would you be able to share how to make use of that command?
<pag> pollyo, sure. sudo chroot /mount/point
<pollyo> pag: Would mount/point be the partition? (by default with ubuntu)?
<pag> pollyo, mountpoint would be the folder you've mounted your Ubuntu-installations / prtition one command earlier
<pollyo> pag: Does ubuntu have a command to tell you what the mount point be?   Or is "chroot /mount/point" the actuall command?
<pollyo> pag: or would chroot /dev/sda1 or something like that?
<pag> pollyo, I'll give you an example: sudo mkdir /myubuntu && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /myubuntu && sudo chroot /myubuntu
<pag> pollyo, of course /dev/sdXY must be correct
<pollyo> pag: Thank you for the time to help me on this.
<pag> np :)
<pollyo> pag: After that I run what command to renue the boot system?
<pollyo> pag: Will it automatically find both windows and ubuntu or do I have to edit anything?
<pag> pollyo, wait a sec, I'll try to figure the latter steps :)
<pag> pollyo,  grub-install --root-directory=/myubuntu /dev/sda
<pag> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pollyo> pag: Great link.  From the description it appears to discuss what I am doing.  I hope it covers dual booting.
<pag> pollyo, official guide seems to use different approach. It should work too
<pollyo> pag: I'll review the official guide as well and thank you once again for your time and effort.
<pag> np
<TiMiDo> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<arhangel> help
<pag> with?
<arhangel> whit everithing
<arhangel> i dowt know how to log on root
<pag> !root'
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about root' - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arhangel> :| I INSTALL KUBUNTU
<pag> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<arhangel> !flex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pag> arhangel, in other words; use sudo and *don't* try to login as root
<arhangel> aaa
<arhangel> i understant
<arhangel> if i wana install something whit root acces i use sudo ?
<arhangel> sudo make blABLA
<arhangel> :P
<pag> arhangel, yup. ie. sudo apt-get install
<arhangel> yes yes
<arhangel> :D
<arhangel> wait
<arhangel> :D
<arhangel> checking for X... no
<arhangel> checking for flex... no
<arhangel> configure: error: no suitable flex found. Please install the 'flex' package.
<pag> !info flex
<ubotu> flex: A fast lexical analyzer generator.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.33-10build1 (feisty), package size 226 kB, installed size 960 kB
<pag> arhangel, for configuring (by the way, what are you trying to install?) you'll probably need flex-dev
<arhangel> i try to install wine
<arhangel> :(
<pag> !repos | arhangel
<ubotu> arhangel: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<pag> !info wine | arhangel
<ubotu> arhangel: wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.33-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9576 kB, installed size 44452 kB
<arhangel> i know what`s wine
<arhangel> :| but i dowt know how to install flex package
<pag> arhangel, enable universe-repo (as told in first link) and then install via Adept / apt-get
<arhangel> !aol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arhangel> another eror
<arhangel> tests
<arhangel> hecking for bison... no
<arhangel> configure: error: no suitable bison found. Please install the 'bison' package.
<arhangel> !info bison
<ubotu> bison: A parser generator that is compatible with YACC. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.3.dfsg-4build1 (feisty), package size 338 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<arhangel> i`m idiot
<arhangel> anyone knows how to install aol
<arhangel> ?
<arhangel> anyone online ?
<arhangel> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Ogredude> ok I know I'm going to regret this...  But do I want lilo or grub?  (installing DSL at the moment)
<pag> Ogredude, grub probably
<Ogredude> ok
<Ogredude> I don't know a damn thing about either of them
<pag> Ogredude, grub is newer, and easier iirc  lilo is mostly for old-school users
<Ogredude> okie
<Teknobaba> how can i download kubuntu ?
<emonkey> !download
<ubotu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<Teknobaba> thanks
<vistakiller> geia sas
<pag> !gr | vistakiller
<ubotu> vistakiller: #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<peer> when I will start Kubuntu comes many errors: ata2.01: revalidation failed (errno= -5)  ata2: port failed to respond (30sec, States 0xd0)
<Teknobaba> can  use kubuntu in turksh language
<peer> What can I do?
<pag> !tr | Teknobaba
<ubotu> Teknobaba: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Teknobaba> ubotu: teekkrler
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about teekkrler - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pag> Teknobaba, ubotu's a bot :)
<Teknobaba> pag: hehe OK :D
<Ogredude> urgh, HD errors
<Ogredude> *sigh*
<wers> for my gnome apps, can I use GNOME's Window decoration under KDE?
<peer> but kubuntu will start 3 minutes later
<pag> wers, either or. you can't run two WMs at the same time
<pag> wers, so it's either Metacity (gnome) or Kwin (KDE)
<wers> I guess, I really cant
<wers> okay.. thanks
<arhangel> pag can you help me plz
<arhangel> step by step :(
<pag> arhangel, with?
<arhangel> to instal aol
<pag> arhangel, isn't aol an ISP?
<arhangel> what is a IPS
<arhangel> ?
<arhangel> tu hide my ip
<pag> Internet Service Provider
<arhangel> no no
<arhangel> aol mesenger like in windows
<runlevelten> They have that massive trojan^w client software that stops and starts services, messes with packet filtering etc.
<runlevelten> ah, aim
<runlevelten> kopete ftw :)
<arhangel> no no
<arhangel> no aim
<arhangel> aol make`s a now internet conexion and creeate a new ip
<runlevelten> so not aol messenger then?
<arhangel> make a new pppoe
<arhangel> wait
<runlevelten> eeks, last time I touched AOL connectivity for home Linux it was a horrific mess. I hope it's improved now
<arhangel> http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialAOL.html
<arhangel> look
<runlevelten> sudo apt-cache search aol | grep connect .... penggy - connects to AOL via modem or TCP/IP
<arhangel> but it doesont work the recomplie
<arhangel> command
<Teknobaba> pag: can  use kubuntu in turksh language ?
<pag> Teknobaba, you can... You'll have to install Turkish language packs
<Teknobaba> pag: okay
<Teknobaba> thanks
<pag> Teknobaba, sudo apt-get install kde-i18n-tr language-pack-kde-tr
<runlevelten> wow, this amarok - ums player thing isn't working smoothly. welcome to 1993
<runlevelten> it's so snazzy and seamless normally, too :(
* runlevelten installs opensuse in a vm in case he needs to get any actual Computer Use done.
<prezence> hello people
<prezence> can sum1 help me get kdeaccessibility going on kubuntu 6
<prezence> not available via the adept manager
<prezence> and when i manually get the .deb it has a rather big list of dependancies
<prezence> is there a specific repository i could add?
<Lynoure> kubuntu 6? you mean Dapper 6.04 or Edgy 6.10?
<prezence> should be dapper
<prezence> 6.06
<prezence> please
<Lynoure> I would if I could, but I cannot remember that... long time since my dapper days
<prezence> any1 else?
<prezence> have i got it right though?
<prezence> kdeaccessibilty
<dreamer> hmm, i'm unable to start firefox: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<dreamer> is this still the major bug discussed here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/60236
<perrito> hello everybody
<perrito> I don
<dreamer> I not don
<perrito> I dont speak english very well and I need help with kubuntu
<dreamer> ok, hi don :)
<dreamer> what is your problem?
<dreamer> and what is your native language?
<perrito> my internet connection is goes too slow with kubuntu
<perrito> spanish
<perrito> the problem is the download speed
<dreamer> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<perrito> thanks ubotu
<dreamer> :)
<perrito> il try it
<dreamer> good luck!
<perrito> thanks dreamer
<jiyong> 
<dreamer> http://www.scaryideas.com/pictures/2960.jpg
<perrito> please I need your help, I will try to write in English
<arun> Is it just me, or does anyone else experience a weird caching problem using Firefox/Linux? Sites that work fine on Firefox/Windows sometimes need to be refreshed 6-7 times before they work properly and display the most recent information, especially AJAX-based sites. Come to think of it, it happens with other browsers on Linux as well.. Opera, Konqueror. Do I need to tweak anything w.r.t network settings?
<bldzr> Hum, never experienced that
<perrito> arun I think you may have to delete the temporary files after get the new content
<perrito> I experience that but only in some type of files embedded
<perrito> like sounds, video etc
<arun> perrito: no, that's not it. tried everything, it's weird.
<perrito> mm i have no idea
<_4strO> arun: have you a concrete exemple ?
<_4strO> arun: than we can test
<arun> For example, have you heard of a file storing service called Dropboks?
<_4strO> nop
<perrito> my firefox works fine with ajax i don have that problem
<arun> Ok, so that site uses AJAX to upload and display data. It uploads files alright, but it doesn't display the list of files when you log in, like it's supposed to. It works fine on Firefox/Windows, though
* emonkey develops a AJAX CMS and there is no problem with FF and kubuntu here...
<arun> The problem doesn't occur with all AJAX-based sites, only some
<arun> But there's no problem on Firefox/Windows, even when I'm using Windows/VMWare (which is basically using the same connection as kubuntu)
<_4strO> arun: so you have something special in your FF on linux conf
<tmske> is there a rss-feed whith new or updated packages of kubuntu gutsy?
<_4strO> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<arun> _4strO: any idea what that might be?
<_4strO> arun: nop
<_4strO> sorry
<jarohp> hello there. I experienced very strange situation. My battery was depleted when I forgot my notebook running. Now I plugged mains started notebook but battery doesn't seem to recharge at all. Do anyone know what could be the problem and how to solve this? I really don't know what might be wrong with it.
<_4strO> try the plug with another equipment
<_4strO> ^^
<BluesKaj> Morning all :)
<_4strO> yop
<Vrenn> hello, I'm running kubuntu 7.04 an had the problem that knetworkmanager wanst able all the time to connect to my router (wpa, madwifi), then i deactivated it and used /etc/network/networks, which also breaks down from time to time (ifdown && ifup helps but is no solution)
<Vrenn> anybody has a idea to get rid of the always annoining ifup/ifdown?
<BluesKaj> !wireless | Vrenn
<ubotu> Vrenn: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ryaren> sby can help me in shell scripting?
<BluesKaj> Ryaren, how?
<Vrenn> wireless works, but not all the time, thats the point, the troubleshootingguide ends when the connection is establiched, and i have all channels from 1-13 through
<Ryaren> I want to make a script but I don't know how can I take a command as root
<Ryaren> Blueskaj: I want to copy to /etc folder a file
<BluesKaj> you can do it as root in konqueror, kdesu konqueror /etc/..filename ,cut &paste or copy & paste you file into it IIRC
<Darkrift> are there tools to move a partition on any linux live cds?
<Darkrift> i wanna delete my vista partition, make a new partition, copy my linux one onto it, then make a new one with whats left at the end
<Darkrift> cause the linux partitions are in the middle of the drive
<BluesKaj> Kubuntu Live cds have partitioning capabilities , but i's recommended to prepartition you drive(s) first ... makes for an easier and quicker install
<Darkrift> well
<Darkrift> thats not possible
<Darkrift> i got a fully running install already
<Darkrift> just want to give it more drive space and remove vistas partition
<BluesKaj> Darkrift, then DL and burn GParted Live CD partiton editor,  it's bootable and works very well
<Darkrift> do you know if it can copy partitions though?
<Darkrift> or do i need to use something like partition magic
<BluesKaj> it can move them
<Darkrift> nice
<BluesKaj> partition magic sucks and is unstable ...use GPareted
<Darkrift> cool
<BluesKaj> Gparted
<Darkrift> i might do a full drive backup first just incase
<Darkrift> i have a 300g in my closet, jsut need the power cord for my external bay
<runlevelten> or cfdisk and some forethought :)
<BluesKaj> I've used it several times and it's never lrt me down ...but it does take a while
<Darkrift> the lappy drive is only 80g, so id be safe with either method
<BluesKaj> Darkrift, well plan to be withou the pc for several hrs then , but redundancy is the safe way alright
<Darkrift> yup
* genii sips a large black coffee
<BluesKaj> mornin', genii
<genii> BluesKaj: Mornin' :)
<runlevelten> coffee. Good call.
<genii> I feel like that Warner Bros cartoon with the sheepdog and coyote at the timesheet
<genii> Hi Geroge, hi Fred, etc LOL
<grul> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<grul> rly...
<BluesKaj> bones are achy this mornin ...t-storms and rain ...gonna be housebound again
<runlevelten> I get migraine from thunderstorms :(
<runlevelten> or from impending thunderstorms.
<BluesKaj> migraines...bummer :(
* BluesKaj tunes into Radio Paradise 
<arun> Firefox just won't open certain pages for me. As in I know they've "loaded", I can see the header on the title bar, but the page is entirely blank. The same pages show up properly in Firefox/Windows, or even in Konqueror. Any ideas as to how I can fix this?
<BluesKaj> which sites arun , ones that use a lot of media like youtube or... ?
<arun> No, not necessarily. At first I thought it was only with AJAX-based sites, but it seems to happen with a lot of sites.
<arun> The problem started recently, about a week or so ago, but I haven't installed any extensions or anything.
<ace_> Hi all i'm back
<ace_> with a new computer, just can't remember how i install anything :(
<ace_> !nvidia
<ace_> ???
<BluesKaj> hmmm, hate to admit but I think FF kind of sucks on Linux ...been converted to konqueror myself
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ace_> Anyone here know if 64bit linux gives a big speed boost or not?
<arun> BluesKaj: I need to test sites on Firefox, so I need to get it to work properly. Any suggestions?
<arun> maybe if i flush my dns cache?
<ace_> arun: run windows on a dual boot setup? run windows in VirtualBox?
<arun> Yeah, I'm running Windows in VMware, but I'd like to be able to use Firefox natively as well
<BluesKaj> not with your symptoms , arun ...sorry ...maybe oner of the heavy hitters can help... runlevelten ?
<ace_> Is the ut2004 demo in the repos?
<ace_> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<arun> BluesKaj: can you open this website in firefox? http://www.sabade.org/beta/
<BluesKaj> sorry arun , I dumped FF :(
<genii> arun Testing now
<arun> genii: thanks
<arun> it's just a simple blog, won't open
<arun> opens in konqueror and ff/win
<genii> Loads fine in my FF
<genii> Hello world, south Asian Bar Assn etc etc
<arun> genii: then I guess something's wrong with it on my computer
<arun> Will doing a fresh install help?
<BluesKaj> works in opera & konq
<arun> Yeah, works in Opera and Konqueror for me as well
<arun> Just not in Firefo
<arun> x
<arun> Ok I got it working now
<arun> I was using a Firefox theme. After I disabled the theme, pages load fine now
<genii> arun You could do an apt-get --purge remove <name> then reinstall. this will clear out any conf files etc
<arun> I didn't know themes can affect Firefox so much
<genii> arun Ah, good. At least you know what it is now causing it
<ace_> !64bit
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<arun> Yeah, seems to be fixed now. Aren't themes just supposed to alter the look of Firefox?
<genii> arun Maybe email the theme author, possibly they will incorporate a fix in next version of it
<arun> Alright, thanks you guys
<arun> thanks BluesKaj
<genii> BluesKaj: Gotta like it when the big light bulb over someone's head lights up :)
<BluesKaj> well, dunno if I helped but the theme prob is good to know , arun
<BluesKaj> yeah  genii , no kidding eh :)
<stephen_> BluesKaj: how did you get your ATI sondcard working?
<BluesKaj> setting up alsa & kmix , stephen_ ...gotta fool with alsamixer in the terminal
<stephen_> but my sound card doesnt even work BluesKaj?
<stephen_> and how would i fool with alsamixer in terminal?
<BluesKaj> and of course , choosing alsa in , system settings/sound system/hardware/select the audio device/ advanced linux audio architecture
<arun> Do you guys have any recommended FTP clients? I haven't been able to find a single good one (except Konqueror)
<arun> I'm currently using the FireFTP extension (firefox), but I'd rather use a proper application
* runlevelten is idle. Just generally (auto-idle)
<stephen_> BluesKaj: :) my alsa drivers seem to be working now, before it would say restaring alsa settings but would go on forever
<stephen_> butbut still no sound
<BluesKaj> stephen_, try this site : http://alsa.opensrc.org/Main_Page
<supervisor> Finns detngon hr
<BluesKaj> stephen use this site to create the asoundrc file required to get you rsoundcard working: http://www.pcauthority.com.au/print.aspx?CIID=21424&SIID=10
<supervisor> Hall!!!
<BluesKaj> supervisor, inte har , pa #kubuntu-se och #kubuntu-fi
<benpicco> I want to get my printer (Epson DS68) working - jet test is, well, working (looks strage) but when I want to print something, State imediatly goes to 'Error'
<benpicco> (i use the drivers from gutenprint)
<BluesKaj> supervisor, engelska har
<arun> If I am online via ethernet at home, and then take my laptop to a client's office with wifi, will I be able to switch connections easily?
<eagles0513875> sup BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> arun: what kinda wifi card u got
* Spami is away: paint
<arun> eagles0513875: I'm thinking of getting a Dell laptop
<eagles0513875> make sure its not a broadcom wifi card
<Sini|work> arun: Abaout your Firefox problem. I had that issue once here at my PC at work. The only thing that helped me was deleting my Firefox profile. The reason for this was opening a earlier version of FF (1.5) on the same PC using the same profile the recent version (2.0.x) was using.
<eagles0513875> they r head aches to setup
<benpicco> any recommendations for my printing problem?
<arun> Sini|work: Turns out the problem was because of a Firefox theme I'd installed. As soon as I switched to the regular theme it works well. That's weird, but it works now, so what the heck :)
<kalorin_> benpicco: go paperless? :)
<arun> Sini|work: thanks, though
<Sini|work> arun: hehe okies, I never found out exactly but my guess at that time was also that it might be one of the installed themes/extensions causing that problem.
<arun> Sini|work: I thought it might be one of the extensions, but turned out to be the theme. I didn't know themes could affect Firefox like that, but as I said, it works now.
<darksheep> moin
<jm87> how can interface my ipod with amarok?
<darksheep> ich habe ein problem: ich kann unter kubuntu zwar drahtlosnetzwerke finden, diese aber nicht verbinden
<BluesKaj> !de | darksheep
<ubotu> darksheep: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<genii> You can enter ubuntu once but not afterwards?
<arun> Anyone using Virtualbox here?
<kalorin_> arun, sorry vmware for me
<BluesKaj> ran VB for a while but found it lacking , just like all the other virtuals
<jussi_> arun: i have before... whats the issue?
<arun> jm87: try this guide http://element14.wordpress.com/2007/07/05/how-to-use-amarok-to-manage-your-ipod-in-linux/
<arun> jussi_: i'm using vmware as well, but a lot of people are telling me to ditch vmware for virtualbox, because it is apparently much faster and stable
<arun> is that true?
<BluesKaj> even vmware server didn't do much for me
<jussi_> arun: thats what i found, but I would say try it for yourself
<runlevelten> arun: VMware supports USB better and stuff.
<arun> vmware server works pretty well for me, and i've set up a samba shared directory that works quite well
<jussi_> arun: as I said, give it a go, and see for your self.
<runlevelten> I'd always advise trying to go with the Free option, but definitely make sure you check what virtualbox does and doesn't support before you do.
<BluesKaj> didn't need vmware to set up samba
<arun> I had found a good vmware tutorial online that guided me to set up a samba share and access it from windows
<arun> Lot of commands in the terminal
<eagles0513875> who wants to use vmware
<BluesKaj> if ya want wondows , install it on a separate partition , you can always access it with ntfs-3 and ntfs-config , if need be and when ya wanna run windows apps you have the real thing installed ...that's my rant and opinion for today :)
<rjb> hey, since upgrading to feisty i can't get any more that 2-3 hours uptime on my laptop
<eagles0513875> rjb: did u do a clean install or a dist-upgrade
<rjb> i get overheating issues.. any time i run a long cpu-bound task the temperature soars to 95 C
<eagles0513875> do u have enough space between the laptop and the surface its on
<rjb> at which point the bios seems to shut down the machine
<eagles0513875> if u dont u might wnat to consider getting a cooling bad
<eagles0513875> *pad
<rjb> sure it's on a regular wooden desk
<rjb> true that we're having a nice summer here.. about 30 C or so
<rjb> but this didn't happen under edgy, i believe
<rjb> to perform a backup i must switch to powersave mode ie. halve the cpu freq
<rjb> otherwise i get the overheating
<eagles0513875> is there a space though between ur fans and the surface
<BluesKaj> rjb, you still need to make sure you have an good airspace between your laptop and your desk
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> rjb: if u dont go out and buy one i have one and they do wonders
<rjb> eagles0513875: you mean the cooling pad?
<rjb> what's it look like
<rjb> ?
<eagles0513875> the cooling pad does
<eagles0513875> just a plastic pad with 2 fans that suxs the hot air away from ur laptop
<eagles0513875> for my machine my lcd screen generates the most heat
<rjb> aah so it has its own fans
<rjb> in my case it's clearly the cpu
<rjb> (amd turion 64)
* genii sips a coffee
<rjb> it simply can't run at full speed and fully loaded for more than a while
<corey> can someone tell me how i can install tar.gz packages?
<arun> is it easy to switch from an ethernet connection to wifi and back using kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> rbj , you must have a lotta stuff running in the background , athlon 64 here and it's not running hard at all on kubuntu feisty
<rjb> BluesKaj: not much i think
<rjb> in a desktop machine a get no such problems
<SlimeyPete> corey: "tar -xvzf <filename>" will extract files from the .tar.gz. What you have to do after that dependson what the package contains. Check the README or INSTALL file inside the package for information. But in general it is best to avoid .tar.gz and use Synaptic.
<rjb> a=I
<SlimeyPete> erm, not synaptic, adept
<rjb> i'm talking about the case when i stress it a little
* SlimeyPete ponders writing an irssi script to warn him when he says "synaptic" in #kubuntu
<rjb> like tar cvjf on a directory of 3 gig or so
<corey> adept dont have Frostwire tho
<Sini|work> rjb: Are you sure the feisty upgrade is the reason? If your laptop is one using fans by itself it might be those fans just got dusty enough over time to run slower now.
<genii> SlimeyPete: I make that booboo too, I'm always in both #ubuntu and #kubuntu
<SlimeyPete> genii: good to know it's not just me
<rjb> Sini|work: hmm yeah i guess i ought to check out that dust thing
<rjb> but it rarely manages to get a task like that done anyway, it hangs for some other reason too
<rjb> ndiswrapper, maybe
<rjb> (didn't hang it under edgy, though)
<eagles0513875> rjb: what kida wifi card u got
<rjb> broadcom 4318
<rjb> i've been driving it with ndiswrapper since i got the machine (about 18 mths ago)
<rjb> never had any issues
<rjb> not with edgy, nor with the previous issue
<eagles0513875> rjb dudei have a link u will love let me get it
<rjb> ?
<eagles0513875> it will help u get ur wifi working
<eagles0513875> rjb: take a look at this http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/?go=devices
<rjb> eagles0513875: c'mon, i know that
<rjb> it's very flaky for my card
<rjb> sometimes takes up to an hour to connect to an ap
<eagles0513875> wow
<eagles0513875> rjb: i noticed u were talking bout ndiswrapper for some reason in kubuntu its split into 3 pkgs
<Pringlesss> ciao ragazzi
<Pringlesss> c' qualcuno che pu aiutarmi?
<rjb> but since it doesn't seem to work i stopped trying & went back to ndiswrapper
<rjb> !it | Pringless
<ubotu> Pringless: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<rjb> oops
<Pringlesss> grazie
<Pringlesss> thanks
<rjb> anyway when i did manage to connect to my ap & activate the ip interface
<rjb> the driver flooded my logfiles with warning messages (or possibly errors, i don't recalll)
<rjb> didn't seem too trustworty
<eagles0513875> humm
<eagles0513875> interestin
<seth> i installed strong dc++ 2.0.1
<seth> can anyone tell me how to lounch it?
<rjb> btw the page says it's not very stable on a 4318
<rjb> the bcm43xx driver, i mean
<grul> hello, can someone tell me how to install all the standard man pages, like "man exec" "man open" etc.
<rjb> $ aptitude search manpages
<graft> anyone here proficient with ktorrent?
<rjb> then you see that no swedish manpages are available
<graft> i'm trying to download only some files from a very large torrent, and it is taking much longer than it should
<rjb> but if english is ok, then:
<graft> also it says '2% complete' for some of the files i'm NOT downloading, even though there is no image on disk for them... what's going on?
<rjb> $ aptitude install manpages manpages-dev
<rjb> o u might also include manpages-posix and manpages-posix-dev
<rjb> i imagine they might be useful
<jono> does anyone know how to get the movie/picture file icons in konqueror to become thumbnails?
<graft> yeah, there's a plugin for it
<graft> but it has to be installed separately
<graft> there's probably several plugins for it
<jono> graft: are you talking to me?
<graft> jono: yep
<graft> sudo apt-get install mplayerthumbs
<jono> graft: thanks
<Brutha_> Hi. Can anyone tell me how to get libgl.a for Feisty Fawn? I can't find it anywhere
<rjb> hmm there is no mplayerthumbs in my configured repositories
<jono> graft: it said it couldn't find the package
<BluesKaj> Brutha_, is that the correct name of the file or app ?
<Brutha_> of the file.. Should be an open gl file, but I installed all relating packages already with Synaptic
<BluesKaj> lots of libgl output from a  ' sudo apt-cache search libgl '
<vzduch> BluesKaj: why do you apt-cache search w/ sudo?
<BluesKaj> hmm, just a habit i guess
<Budwaa> I have a few apps i need to run in ndows xp and i would like to set it up in a virtual machine. Any recommendations for which VM to use?
<graft> jono: you can get it on kde-apps.org and compile it yourself
* genii sips a coffee and tries to stay awake
<Brutha_> BluesKaj: It shouldbe in one of the mesa or glut packages. I installed all of them and most of the stuff in the list I get from that apt-cache
<BluesKaj> vmware server has a free version
<vzduch> BluesKaj: what exactly are you looking for?
<pauljw_vm> vmware server is free, just not open.
<graft> Brutha_: there's a libGL.a in libdevel/libgl1-mesa-swx11-dev
<BluesKaj> not me vzduch , Brutha_ is lookibng for libgl.a
<vzduch> there has been a 'whatprovides' switch in one of the apt cmdline tools, but I can't find it back :(
<BluesKaj> nice search , graft
<evjunior09> Okay someone, i need help gettin sun-java5-jre,  sun-java6-jre, sun-java5-jdk, sun-java6-jdk
<Brutha_> graft: If I try to install it it wants to remove my graphics driver and 30 other packages
<graft> well, that sucks
<jono> graft: thanks...i just installed the xine preview and it seams to be working fine
<graft> goldurnit - where should i go for ktorrent help?
<graft> jono: nice. the mplayer one is supposedly much faster
<patrick_> Please help me to solve the problem about browsing youtube.com
<evjunior09> blueskaj: could you maybe sorta help me out.. i need help gettin sun-java5-jre,  sun-java6-jre, sun-java5-jdk, sun-java6-jdk
<jono> graft: i might check it out then...thanks for the feedback
<Riyoxke> configure: error: Terminfo/termcap not found - install ncurses-devel package
<Riyoxke> :F
<vzduch> perhaps I am mixing up things.. 'whatprovides' seems to be there in rpm and yum, but not in apt
<Brutha_> Ah I think i found it
<graft> patrick_: what is your problem? that would help us solve it
<BluesKaj> evjunior09, I'm kinda confused about what java requirements are for different browsers and apps so i'm afraid to lead you astray
<graft> did sun patch their huge java security hole?
<evjunior09> oh, well i need if for limewire
<Riyoxke> configure: error: Terminfo/termcap not found - install ncurses-devel package <- Can anyone help me? I can only find *.rpm's
<graft> evjunior09: get gtk-gnutella, it's better than limewire
<runlevelten> vzduch: you're thinking of aptfile
<evjunior09> when i try to use Adept Manager it dosent bring up anything
<vzduch> evjunior09: just install it
<runlevelten> *apt-file
<BluesKaj> FF patched 4 security holes yesterday ...saw it on wifeys pc
<graft> evjunior09: and it doesn't need java
<pag> Riyoxke, sudo apt-get install ncurses-dev  ?
<evjunior09> vzduch: how do i install it without java?
<patrick_> When I pressed the '>>' dialogue box in the bottom of the youtube web-page. I got a error message about server timeout... But in Windows XP environment, I have got any problem.
<Riyoxke> pag: thanks, it's installing now :p
<Riyoxke> hope that'll will work noow
<patrick_> ...No problem in Windows XP, I mean...
<pag> Riyoxke, what are you trying to do?
<vzduch> evjunior09: I mean, install Java
<vzduch> runlevelten: thx :)
<Riyoxke> trying to install irssi
<vzduch> Riyoxke: no need to try, just do it :)
<evjunior09> graft: where do i find gtk-gnutella?
<pag> Riyoxke, sudo apt-get install irssi
<graft> evjunior09: sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<Riyoxke> it's already installed but i couldnt run it because of that error
<pag> Riyoxke, or if you want to compile install all depencies: sudo apt-get build-dep irssi
<graft> patrick_: what '>>' button?
<Sini|work> Brutha_: Try dpkg-query -S "*libGL.a"
<runlevelten> vzduch: np
<evjunior09> graft: it says it couldnt find package
<vzduch> evjunior09: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre
<graft> evjunior09: what are you running? edgy? feisty?
<vzduch> evjunior09: and be sure to have Multiverse enabled
<evjunior09> feisty
<graft> it is in feisty for sure
<patrick_> I mean to press '>>' button for the next web page
<graft> evjunior09: it is in universe
<graft> !universe > evjunior09
<graft> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<hero> they should disable that command
<graft> why?
<graft> it's useful as a ping
<hero> oh. never thought of it that way
<hero> OR you could just use ping :P
<vzduch> otoh, it'd be a bit boring if the bot only had 'useful' commands ;)
<graft> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<hero> heh
<graft> hmm... well !botsnack is more fun :)
<hero> and then someone does the botabuse command
<runlevelten> Heh, !botpuke should be ZENworks.
* runlevelten shudders
<vzduch> hero: yeah, if you keep doing that..
<hero> i've seen the botabuse junk when someone runs one command
<hero> people here often use that bot to boss people around
<runlevelten> !examine Smaug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about examine smaug - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<runlevelten> :)
<hero> but it's useful
<evjunior09> graft: okay well my universe and multiverse are enabbled
<evjunior09> so im kinda lost why it wont work
<DebItalo> how to installl grub
<hero> !grub
<hero> aww :(
<pag> evjunior09, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-cache search sun-java
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<elite> hey i am running kubuntu 6.0 and was wondering on how to install a flashplayer to get youtube.com or any other online videos to work?
<pag> evjunior09, that should output the choise of packages  they can be installed with sudo apt-get install packagename
<evjunior09> pag: wait...so put the "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-cache search sun-java" in the command line?
<pag> evjunior09, yup... (you can drop the second sudo; it's useless)
<evjunior09> Pag: okay now how do i install Java
<pag> evjunior09, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<evjunior09> Pag: i need these versions: sun-java5-jre,  sun-java6-jre, sun-java5-jdk, sun-java6-jdk
<evjunior09> pag:
<evjunior09> Package sun-java6-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<evjunior09> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<evjunior09> is only available from another source
<evjunior09> E: Package sun-java6-jre has no installation candidate
<evjunior09> i know, Pastebin i forgot
<pag> evjunior09, do you have multiverse enabled?
<evjunior09> yes
<pag> have you ran sudo apt-get update?
<evjunior09> no
<pag> try that first
<evjunior09> wait yes
<evjunior09> Pag: yes i already did that
<pag> evjunior09, what platform are you running?  ( uname -m  can tell you that)
<evjunior09> uname -m?
<pag> evjunior09, yup. put that on the command line
<evjunior09> i686
<pag> evjunior09, sorry for suspecting, but at this very moment it really seems like you don't have multiverse enabled.... pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<evjunior09> Okay how do i enable pastebin with 7.04
<vzduch> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<pag>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<evjunior09> pag: i mean...not pastebin! i mean Multiverse!
<evjunior09> lol haha wow im tired
<pag> !multiverse | evjunior09
<ubotu> evjunior09: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<evjunior09> ust select the options you want to activate, or enter the repository URL in the Third-Party Software tab, and hit Close. Now hit Reload when you're advised to reload the information about available software. You will now be able to get packages from the activated repositories.
<evjunior09> what URL are they talking about?
<stephen_> in the config file
<stephen_> i thin
<stephen_> k
<pag> evjunior09, multivere isn't third-party, so you don't have to care about it atm
<Sini|work> I think multiverse can be enabled in the "Kubuntu software" Tab in Software Sources
<elite> hey is linux (kubuntu) do you use .rpm ? or .tar.gz for flashplayer?
<vzduch> neither nor
<pag> !flash | elite
<ubotu> elite: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<hero> what webpages should i look at if i want to know more about and protect my system against attacks that originate from irc?
<pag> elite, and Ubuntu uses .deb
<evjunior09> Pag: wait...im sooo lost, can you help me out. Im at this little window thats says software sources
<elite> okay thanks
<esto_es_de_risa> Hello, I have no sound! I did install kubuntu yesterday and all ok, but today I lost the sound. Any idea?
<Ace2016> Hi all
<vzduch> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<elite> i thought it was but the option was not there when you download the flashplayer from adobe website
<mefisto__> trying to use Kcron, but can't seem to get it to start ktorrent. I've entered the full path (/usr/bin/ktorrent) and have the task enabled, but it won't start, even though cron seems to start it according to system logs
<pag> evjunior09, I can try, but I'm not used to graphical package-managment...
<evjunior09> pag: okay thanks =D
<Sini|work> evjunior09: click the "Kubuntu Software" Tab, there should be an option named multiverse, enable it
<esto_es_de_risa> vzduch: but yesterday I had sound
<evjunior09> Universe and Multiverse arnt checked...hmm weird
<evjunior09> but i checked up
<hero> !dos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<evjunior09> *checked em
<evjunior09> pag: now do i hit close?
<vzduch> esto_es_de_risa: and today you don't, so check all mixer and soundsystem options :)
<pag> evjunior09, probably?  or if there's 'save' you should hit that :-/
<rjb> fuck, another overheating shutdown
<Sini|work> evjunior09: Hit Close, it will then ask you to update, answer this with yes
<evjunior09> yep thats what i just did
<evjunior09> sinijworK: thanks though
<pag> rjb, watch your language, please.
<rjb> sorry
<Ace2016> rjb: does kubuntu shutdown when its overheating?
<evjunior09> pag: okay there both enabled. Now what do i do
<pag> evjunior09, now install the packages you need
<mefisto__> evjunior09: fetch updates first
<pag> Ace2016, every decent system does.
<jhutchins> Actually, most BIOSs shut the system down if it overheats.
<rjb> Ace2016: i believe it's te bios that does it
<jhutchins> Ayuh.
<Ace2016> rjb: oh ok
<mefisto__> kcron help, anyone?
<vzduch> I don' see the point in running KTorrent as a cron job
<Hirvinen> !ask | mefisto__
<ubotu> mefisto__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rjb> ktemperature shows like 95 C just before it shuts down
<vzduch> 95C.. your CPU should be fried by now..
<mefisto__> vzduch: I want it to start/stop ktorrent so it only downloads during offpeak hours, to save monthly bandwidth limits
<mefisto__> Hirvinen: see my question above, at 00:59
<rjb> unless i use powersave mode the temp. goes over limit quite frequently
<vzduch> rjb: then run to your nearest parts supplier & buy parts to upgrade your cooling :)
<mefisto__> I have 2 tasks set in kcron, one to start and one to stop ktorrent. It stops just fine, but starting it doesn't work, unless I start it manually from the kcron window
<rjb> vzduch: this is a laptop, and a fairly new one
<elite> hey anyone know what line to put in for termanal for java6?
<vzduch> chronic overheating could be a reason for a return..
<pag> elite, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<kalorin_> man I'm so glad I have all these old school friends that care for me enough to send me greeting cards...
<elite> pag, thanks
<pag> elite, np.
<elite> it still wont find the packages!!
<Hirvinen> mefisto__: No, I wouldn't. Firstly, I have no idea what time zone you are in. Secondly, this channel has enough traffic for lines to pass out of sight relatively quickly, so you can just ask the question again some time later. Thirdly, I'm not familiar with kcron, so I couldn't help you except giving advice on how to seek that help.
<mefisto__> Hirvinen: when I repeat a question, people tell me not to repeat. Makes it difficult either way to ask questions
<jhutchins> mefisto__: be sure to use full path names and escape illegal characters.
<jhutchins> mefisto__: It's ok to repeat say, once an hour, thirty minutes.  Less than fifteen minutes is too often.
<mefisto__> jhutchins: /usr/bin/ktorrent should start it, right?
<jhutchins> mefisto__: It works in console?
<mefisto__> yes
<elite> i find kubuntu or any other linux distros to run faster and view webpages faster with using wireless because the os is using the wireless card to its full capacity (i think) than M$ windows
<jhutchins> mefisto__: You may need to specify the display output, I don't think cron has access to xauth.
<elite> is yellow dog linux any good? has anyone ever heard of it?
<mefisto__> jhutchins: how do I specify display output?
<SlimeyPete> elite: it's mostly famous for running on macs and ps3s
<elite> yeah
<elite> thought so
<elite> but can a linux do parellel? run windows on it kinda like a mac does?
<SlimeyPete> well, you can use virtualbox/qemu/vmware to do that
<elite> all thought i wouldnt but can you?
<elite> they say vista is the best in security?
<SlimeyPete> supposedly so
<vzduch> who says that? o0
<devnull> Does anyone know if amarok 1.4.6 is compiled with mtp support by default?
<Daisuke_Ido> vzduch: mentally handicapped squirrels
<Daisuke_Ido> devnull: it is afaik
<Daisuke_Ido> it works with my mtp player, at least :)
<Daisuke_Ido> sansa ftw!
<devnull> Ok sounds good. My dad has a philips gogear hdd082, and I was trying to confirm it would work properly
<Daisuke_Ido> oh, and parallels workstation is available for linux, so if your processor supports it, you can do virtualization rather than emulation
<devnull> And so far it appears that linux is the only OS they can't mess up
<mimik> anyone know how to make firefox start maximized?
<devnull> maximize it
<devnull> then close it properly
<mimik> that worked, thanks, do i have to close it properly every time, or will that one time do the trick?
<devnull> Should be fine now, just dont resize it and close it properly
<devnull> It saves the window dimensions on close and restores them
<mimik> great
<mefisto__> mimik: I think it should open up in the state it was last in
<mimik> thanks
<evjunior09> hey guys, my adept crashed....how do i stop it?
<pag> !aptfix | evjunior09
<ubotu> evjunior09: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<pag> evjunior09, btw; That's *exactly* the reason, why I stoppet using GUI pkg-managment ;P
<elite> can you upgrade kopete? or atleast have a display pic? for other users to see
<elite> im using a msn protocol!
<evjunior09> Pag: yeah its annoying
<pag> elite, settings -> Accounts -> modify -> User-info -tab
<elite> okay
<pag> elite, if you use only MSN I'd reccomend KMess instead of Kopete
<elite> do i have that in kubuntu 6.0? i havent updated this at all so
<evjunior09> it says this when i try to install Java
<evjunior09> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<ryanakca> elite: yes, `sudo aptitude install kmess`
<elite> okay
<pag> evjunior09, install java via apt-get  (that way it'll at least output the error msg that I would understand :)
<elite> i just started using kubuntu i acuttally use windows but like this better. Some people i know only use liux never touched windows at all
<evjunior09> pag: so what command? sudo apt-get...what
<pag> evjunior09, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre  (lets start only with this one)
<elite> i heard of a program called WINE it lets some windows programs work on kubuntu but sometimes doesnt always work not sure if it works for games? any one tried
<dr_willis> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<evjunior09> Elite: yeah not many big programs work with it
<dr_willis> wine may or may not work.. depends on the program.
<evjunior09> i.e iTunes, AIM
<dr_willis> There are linux native alternatives to many of those programs. (often better in many ways)
<ksivaji> hi dr_willis
<evjunior09> pag:
<dr_willis> Howey ksivaji
<evjunior09> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<evjunior09> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<evjunior09>   sun-java6-jre: Depends: sun-java6-bin (= 6-00-2ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed or
<evjunior09>                           ia32-sun-java6-bin (= 6-00-2ubuntu2) but it is not installable
<evjunior09> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<dr_willis> run the         apt-get -f install    - like it suggested yet?
<dr_willis> with a sudo on the front, of course
<pag> evjunior09, it even tells you what to do, ain't that nice :)
<ksivaji> evjunior09 use sudo aptitude sun-java6-jre
<dr_willis> it just said might.. :) heh...
<ksivaji> evjunior09 use sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<arun> what are your favourite window decorations?
<ksivaji> arun hi
<dr_willis> arun,  i tend to just use 'pastik' theme
<pag> arun, I use Domino... it's nice enought for me
<dr_willis> i want the buttons clear, and obvious. :)
<elite> i know there is better programs and stuff just wondering is games work like .exe? or can i install say F.E.A.R? (its a game)
<laodie> ?
<elite> for wine*
<evjunior09> elite: to be honest, wine isnt a very good program
<pag> elite, most games use directX  and Wine lacs support for that
<evjunior09> elite: ive tried 10 programs...didnt get any workin
<arun> domino seems nice
<arun> i'm using polyester
<ksivaji> i think one more software is there like wine to run windows games in linux
<arun> cedega
<MaTiAz> yeah
<mefisto__> elite: it will run a text editor or something simple like that, but the more sophisticated, the less likely it will work
<arun> is there any way to get gtk apps like firefox to use the kde styles for buttons, text boxes, etc?
<arun> i mean buttons on websites
<ksivaji> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<mefisto__> arun: there are websites explaining how to make firefox kde-friendly. try google
<usamahashimi> hello everyone!
<Kr4t05> arun: In Kcontrol, there should be a dialog that says "For GTK applications use: (RADIO BUTTON) My KDE theme (RADIO BUTTON) A different theme"
<elite> mefisto_, i think thats binary i mean run a windows game under WINE*
<usamahashimi> which king of Video Card is best support in kubuntu, NVIDIA, GeForce or some else?
<elite> NVIDIA kicks ati butt haha
<Kr4t05> usamahashimi: Currently, nvidia's linux drivers are superior to ATi's
<arun> Kr4t05: Yeah, I've set it over there, but it doesn't seem to be making much difference
<arun> I still see ugly buttons
<Kr4t05> Hrm...
<damien_> Hey guys, Anyone know why I can't delete my Junkmail in Hotmail, It works fine on my windows partition :/
<lied> hi
<evjunior09> Hey thanks guys, i got java workin, along with Limewire
<Kr4t05> arun: Lemme see, this might help with Firefox. http://www.konqufox.fr
<BluesKaj> pag, do you remember how to reset konqueror back to Filemanager status rather than default browser status ?
<lied> i have trouble downloading my emails via IMAP
<lied> i use kmail
<evjunior09> for some reason yesturday, i unplugged my monitor and my whole system freaked. thats why i had to re-install Kubuntu
<Kr4t05> arun: Ooops, bad URL
<rjb> did matrox go out of business? some years ago i recall matrox cards were quite well supported
<pag> BluesKaj, Settings -> View Profile  ?
<Kr4t05> arun: http://konquefox.free.fr/index.html
<Kr4t05> There ya go. ;)
<arun> Kr4t05: found it myself, thanks
<arun> this seems cool
<arun> do you use it?
<Daisuke_Ido> matrox is sorta still around
<usamahashimi> hello everyone!
<rjb> doesn't seem to be around much on the consumer market
<Daisuke_Ido> no, not really
<usamahashimi> which king of Video Card is best supported in kubuntu, NVIDIA, GeForce or some else?
<rjb> (what's a "king of Video Card"?)
<elite_> im using a nvidia vanata or vanta? works fine with me
<elite_> Geforce 8800
<Daisuke_Ido> usamahashimi: geforce IS nvidia
* lombra esta fora: Saindo por enquanto.
<usamahashimi> Daisuke_Ido: sorry, i dont know much about video cards
<Daisuke_Ido> and nvidia cards tend to be well supported
<elite_> Nvidia GEFORCE 8800, 7800
<Daisuke_Ido> !es | lombra
<ubotu> lombra: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<usamahashimi> Daisuke_Ido: can you guide me that which card i buy so my kubuntu support is?
<arun> Kr4t05: do you use konquefox?
<usamahashimi> it*?
<vzduch> Daisuke_Ido: that was (1) Portuguese, (2) an auto-away msg
<dr_willis> about any nvidia based card will do ya.
<usamahashimi> Daisuke_Ido: support it*?
<Daisuke_Ido> usamahashimi: i would personally recommend a card in the geforce 6 or 7 line
<dr_willis> depends on your budget and needs.
<elite_> does kubuntu constantly reload drivers so that u can exchange another hdd to another pc and everything will work fine?
<Daisuke_Ido> vzduch: oops x2
<dr_willis> elite_,  ive had that work.. and ive had that not work real well.. :)
<dr_willis> depends on the systems you are switching to/from i guess.
<elite_> lol
<Kr4t05> arun: I use Firefox with the Konquefox extension, yes. Konquefox isn't really a fork of Firefox, but a set of tweaks, hacks and extensions that make the FIrefox UI a tab more KDE-friendly. ;)
<arun> Yeah, I got that
<dr_willis> one one box. ages ago. (it may be better now) it dident get some of the MB modules loaded it needed.
<usamahashimi> Daisuke_Ido: can you tell me that from where i can get information about that cards (i.e 6 or 7)?
<elite_> windows sucks from xp anyways it doesnt always reload drivers sometimes rarley and u have to go into system setting and driver manager thing and delete evrything
<dr_willis> and sound cards may confuse it.
<rjb> vzduch: WHAT was portuguese?
<Daisuke_Ido> nvidia.com
<arun> Kr4t05: for some reason, whenever i set gtk apps to use Qt, it reverts back to the default
<arun> i have gtk-qt-engine installed
<vzduch> rjb: [17:49:02]   * lombra esta fora: Saindo por enquanto.
<rjb> ah ok
<pag> arun, QtCurve is a really nice theme for both, Gnome and KDE ;)
<dr_willis> soon it will be Knome! :)
<arun> QtCurve?
<mefisto__> arun: my vote is for QtCurve too
<elite_> a lot of people run linux on older pc's becuase i gues there better? i am running emachines 550Mhz 256mb/SDram
<ksivaji> !knome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knome - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pag> arun, look it up @ kde-look.org
<dr_willis> I got it going on a Pent 1 233mmx :)
<elite_> lol
<elite_> mmx
<dr_willis> Yep - that makes it so much better!
<vzduch> I have Kubuntu on an Athlon 900 for daily enjoyment :)
<elite_> i remeber along time ago i saw a p2 or pent1 with dou core it came up to only like 450/500Mhz?
<arun> pag: yeah, seems nice
<arun> Do I need to install both the GTK and KDE versions separately?
<pag> arun, yup.
<pag> arun, that's the way you can achieve conscienty between Qt and GTK
<elite_> what is the lowest mhz? on a acutal pc? 100?
<elite_> like a commondore64 the support the internet lol
<rjb> oh how cool, one can get rid of the stupid gnome filechooser in firefox
<arun> how do i install new styles
<dr_willis> I had a Pent 1 100mhz with Ubuntu on it befor.
<elite_> wow
<elite_> was it slow?
<dr_willis> laptop even.
<arun> rjb: yup, i just saw that too
<dr_willis> took forever to install..but it ran ok.
<pag> arun, there're .deb's at kde-look too :)
<dr_willis> i used the console mainly
<rjb> elite_: i first ran linux on a 33MHz 386
<elite_> wow
<elite_> 33
<rjb> AND X11 was nearly usable
<arun> pag: i just downloaded a tar.gz
<s0nix> hi, i want to know: is it possible to REDOWNLOAD (not reinstall) all INSTALLED packages with apt-get ?
<rjb> fvwm v.1 iirc
<pag> arun, then it can be compiled as any other programm  ./configure && make && sudo make install
<pag> !b-e | arun
<ubotu> arun: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<elite_> is there a windows older than 95?
<mimik> yes
<pag> elite_, 3.1
<SlimeyPete> yep
<rjb> windows 96 was v.4
<SlimeyPete> windows 1.0, 2.0, 3.0, 3.1, 3.11
<rjb> s/96/95/
<SlimeyPete> and NT 3
<arun> elite_ 3.1
<elite_> i had windows 1.0 it was black and white
<arun> that shit used to suck
<elite_> something like that
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<elite_> the most secure os i think is
<PriceChild> !ohmy | arun
<ubotu> arun: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dr_willis> I ran CPM on a ROck! :)
<arun> PriceChild: sorry
<rjb> w95 was the first to support tcp/ip out of the box
<elite_> the most secure os in the world
<elite_> DOS
<elite_> haha
<dr_willis> GEOS
<dr_willis> :0
<elite_> lol
<genii> rjb No, it was WFW 3.11
<genii> (tcp out of the box)
<elite_> u have to but the tape deck in press record and then wait for the whole tape to record and u get a simple game like pong
<dr_willis> elite_,  i have several tape players for my C64 and Vic20
<rjb> genii: i might be wrong but i recall having to install somthing called trumpet winsock on 3.11 to access the i'net
<dr_willis> :)
<rjb> but then, maybe that was with 3.1
<pag> guys.. really; that conversation is really getting far away from topic.  So would you mind moving to -offtopic, please?
* rjb shuts up
<elite_> lol
<elite_> sorry
<genii> rjb It needed winsock for dialup but you could have tcp/ip networking LAN
<dr_willis> so now ther will be NO conversataion in here for the next hr...
<dr_willis> :P
<genii> pag Yes, you are right
<elite_> wait where can i download and install aircrack and airsnort?
<dr_willis> !find aircrack
<ubotu> Found: aircrack, aircrack-ng
<BluesKaj> at aircoke
<Arcer> hi
<dr_willis> !find airsnort
<ubotu> Found: airsnort
<Arcer> excuse me
<arun> what's aircrack and airsnort do?
<Arcer> i suggest you
<dr_willis> !info airsnort
<ubotu> airsnort: WLAN sniffer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7e-1.1 (feisty), package size 49 kB, installed size 180 kB
<arun> i thought this was a family friendly channel :)
<Arcer> to use a live distro
<Arcer> like
<Arcer> backtrack 2 for this work
<elite_> aircrack sniffs out weak air packets and trys and gets a WEP key for u to well piggyback on someone else's signal
<Arcer> is slax based and it have an high compatiblity whit most device
<elite_> lol i think i am the youngest in this channel. i know to much about computers
<elite_> for my age anyways
<BluesKaj> elite_, be careful what you brag about ...
<Arcer> lol
<arun> especially in this channel
<arun> elite_ how old are you?/
<Riyoxke> so how old are you?
<BluesKaj> no kidding arun ...
<Riyoxke> 10?
<Riyoxke> :p
<rjb> elite_: computers != pc's
<rjb> there's quite a bit more
<Arcer> rjb true :D
<arun> i totally love knotes.. i just discovered how useful it can be today
<Arcer> if he spoke of aircrack and he know the matter
<Arcer> he must know algebric methods and crittografic characteristic of wep
<Arcer> (excuse me for my english i'am italian)
<vzduch> Arcer: being a non-English native speaker is no excuse for bad English :P
<vzduch> (just kidding)
<Arcer> thank :D
<BluesKaj> knotes rocks ...very handy lil app
<rjb> hmm make that "non-native speaker of English", perhaps?;P
<vzduch> rjb: possibly :D
<pauljw_vm> Arcer: hey, we can understand your english, more than can be said about my italian... :)
<BluesKaj> I speak english , but not native , my version is canadjun :)
<spawn57> basket kicks knotes' ass over the moon
<MaTiAz> I still gotta get rid of my bad habit of spelling 'probably' as 'propably'
<Arcer> pauljw_vm: Is very easy IItalian :P
<rjb> wasn't it "probbly"?;)
<arun> spawn: what's basket
<Arcer> what you read is what you wrote
<Arcer> write
<Arcer> lol
<vzduch> Arcer: no insult, but I think Spanish is easier ;)
<laodie> 
<arun> laodie brings out the big guns
<BluesKaj> MaTiAz, try " prolly "
<vzduch> !zh | laodie
<ubotu> laodie: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<spawn57> haha ubuntu hong kong, for real?
<BluesKaj> !cn | laodie
<ubotu> laodie: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Arcer> :D
<spawn57> damn I dind't think there were many linux users here
<spawn57> I got one of my co workers into it though.
<Arcer> so i'm looking for a software to transform swf file in avi file....someone know something?
<vzduch> never heard of such software, but would be interesting :)
<spawn57> would be strange too, people convert the other way
<arun> Arcer: Is it swf or flv
<Arcer> swf
<Arcer> flash
<vzduch> spawn57: well, there has to be a way for MTV showing Happy Tree Friends ;)
<elite_> ohh sorry
<elite_> i was bussy lol i am 14
<dr_willis> swf to avi.. easy
<arun> If you can convert the swf to flv (flash video) using Macromedia flash, then it's easy to convert to avi
<dr_willis> ffmpeg can do that
<laodie> 
<dr_willis> i do belive.
<spawn57> available on dvd =D
<arun> or follow dr_willis' method
<dr_willis> Oh wait.. i may be confuised..
<vzduch> laodie: English please
<dr_willis> hmm..  i know ya can convert flv to avi.
<Arcer> yes dr_willis but i use ffmpeg but the output is a file unreadble
<spawn57> i dare you to printscreen everything and string'em up into an mpeg
<arun> Arcer: is it a youtube video?
<dr_willis> im not even sure how swf and flv differ.....
<elite_> vdownloader? vixy.net!!!!
<Arcer> it encode only soundtrack not video track
<Arcer> arun:  no it is'nt
<elite_> vixy.net is the best online converter
<arun> because you can convert youtube videos directly without any software
<arun> http://www.zamzar.com/
<Arcer> yes i know thi service
<elite_> u put the URL of a youtube video and then select wich on u want .mp4/.avi?
<BluesKaj> laodie was alreadt prompted about chinese
<elite_> www.vixy.net
<dr_willis> hmm.. used vixy befor.. never seen zamzar befor
<kirke> Hi, I'm on kubuntu 7.04 and I'm trying to launch Kmail, buy I don't know how, any idea?
<arun> kirke: open kontact
<pag> kirke, or: alt+f2  and type: kmail
<vzduch> kirke: Menu >> Internet >> KMail
<pag> vzduch, isn't there by default iirc.
<vzduch> so now you got 3 different ways :)
<vzduch> pag: don't remember.. at least I have it there
<pag> vzduch, oh sorry, it is
<Arcer> so
<Arcer> hi all everybody
<Arcer> see later :D
<elite_> vixy.net is better i think
<Arcer> thakns for all
<elite_> or they where lieing
<elite_> are these ppl acutally watching the chat or are the minimized?
<arun> ?
<dr_willis> o_0
<dr_willis> Yes... :)
<elite_> urgg my pc sucks
<vzduch> ?
<elite_> i burnt out my power supply
<elite_> and its one of thoes smaller ones so now i have a normaly bigger sized one stickking out of the top of the case
<rjb> damn just had a reading of 94C on ktemperature
<elite_> wow
<spawn57> [00:25]  --> You have joined the channel #ubuntu-hk (n=sunil@n219078019016.netvigator.com).
<spawn57> [00:26]  <spawn57> HONG KONG REPRESENT
<rjb> now down to 74
<spawn57> =D
<elite_> anyone here have liqiuid cooling?
<MaTiAz> rjb: Heh, you could start cooking stuff with your machine :)
<Daisuke_Ido> spawn57: that's pretty childish, don't you think?
<elite_> where do u get Ktemputer?
<arun> spawn57: how exactly is basket better than knotes
<elite_> www.hackaday.com if u know that site they cooked an egg on a xbox360 in 7mins!!!
<spawn57> Daisuke_Ido: totally =D ...i don't think I'll ever grow up
<Daisuke_Ido> fair enough.
<MaTiAz> elite_: You seen the video where the guy pours an egg on the GPU heatsink and then eats it?
<elite_> where?
<spawn57> arun: basket isn't just notes, it's graphics, drag and drop files, backgrounds etc etc, if you really make use of those things, then yeah it's better
<elite_> on hackaday?
<kirke> vzduch, I don't have "Menu >> Internet >> Kmail" How can add it manually?
<mefisto__> jhutchins: thanks for the kcron hints, I think I've found an answer at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185993&highlight=kcron+howto
<elite_> MaTiAz, where?
<arun> but that defeats the purpose of just jotting things down on a post it
<spawn57> as an example,I used my camera to take a pics of all the things I want to clean up in my apartment, put them in basket, added notes, added tags, and am going through'em..
<MaTiAz> elite_: It's in youtube, don't remember any keywords though
<rjb> !ktemperature
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktemperature - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arun> as in, if i have to open another window and paste something
<arun> that's like google notebook
<spawn57> picture says a thousand words.
<spawn57> I guess.
<spawn57> depends on what you prefer
<rjb> # aptitude show ktemperature --> is in universe
<arun> spawn57: downloading it anyway, just to see :)
<spawn57> arun, it's like voodoopad, onenote, google notebook, probably act too
<spawn57> give it a shot, it's got a kontact plugin too =] 
<BluesKaj> kirke, are you running kubuntu or ubuntu?
<vzduch> kirke: are you sure it's installed?  i.e. did it come up when running as a command?
<elite_> what is better ubuntu or kubuntu? i have all 3 even edubuntu
<vzduch> elite_: you decide
<vzduch> under the hood it's basically the same, just different appearance/userland apps
<kirke> i'm on kubuntu
<kirke> with alt+F2 it runs
<pag> elite_, this is #kubuntu cahnnel - it's pretty easy to guess what we will vote for :)
<rjb> kubuntu of course - we're on #kubuntu for a reason, right?;)
<elite_> okay
<jhutchins> elite_: You tell us then.
<kirke> but using catapult not.
<mefisto__> elite_: which do you like?
<BluesKaj> elite , this is a Kubuntu channel ...most ppl here use the kubuntu-desktop and /or kde
<elite_> kubuntu but just wondering
<elite_> lol that was real dumb of me
<vzduch> kirke: catapult?
<arun> spawn57: um how do i tag something using basket?
<Daisuke_Ido> elite, you mean all four?
<Daisuke_Ido> you forgot xubuntu
<elite_> yeha
<evjunior09> So whats the difference between Edgy & Feisty
<jhutchins> elite_: You can check the stats on distrowatch.org - they're not decicive by any means, but they're something.
<pag> vzduch, handy programm that has more funcitionality than alt+f2... it's a launcer with few added functions
<Daisuke_Ido> evjunior09: feisty is supported
<vzduch> Daisuke_Ido: there'll soon be another to add to.. Fluxbuntu *gg*
<spawn57> move your mouse over the item, you'll see a small drop down arrow on the very left of it
<elite_> i think ubuntu has a more family pc type and kubuntu more like networking and stuff thats my opion
<spawn57> or just click it and hit tags on the menu bar
<evjunior09> Daisuke_Ido: Supported?
<arun> ah ok
<elite_> can u change the click on kubuntu so its not just 1click terminate?
<arun> got it, seems pretty nice
<pag> Daisuke_Ido, so is edgy. Edgys EOL will be only @ 8.04
<arun> elite_: yes
<elite_> arun, where?
<spawn57> you can add your own tags too ..and some of them pretty cool, like for the progress bar tag.  every time you click on it, it increases by 25%
<elite_> arun, mouse options?
<Daisuke_Ido> pag: for all intents and purposes, edgy is pretty much dead
<arun> elite_: system settings > keyboard and mouse
<spawn57> similar thing with the priority tag
<arun> in the 'mouse' section
<spawn57> and ou can drag and drop any file into the basket and make a copy of that file
<Daisuke_Ido> still officially supported, but it's not in wide use
<pag> Daisuke_Ido, that's true - but it's still officially supported
<Daisuke_Ido> pag: i...  just said that :P
<elite_> arun, thanks i got it
<evjunior09> arun: wow thanks i was just reading what you said...i feel kinda dumb, but ive tryin to change the 1-click option
<elite_> was that against me?
<Daisuke_Ido> so, should the official channel for dapper support be #ubuntu-2 since gutsy is #ubuntu+1 ?
<evjunior09> elite_: huh?
<elite_> was that against me?
<evjunior09> no
<elite_> how i asked?
<elite_> ohh
<evjunior09> no ive been trying to change that option
<evjunior09> i hate the 1-click
<elite_> ohh
<elite_> k
<evjunior09> sorry if it sounded like i was mocking you
<dranas> anyone know how to change the boot splash and login screens in kubunty fiesty?
<pag> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<pag> d'oh.. remembered the factoid wrong :-(
<dranas> i try using kdm but it never changes
<pag> dranas, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<dranas> i change the bg and evrything but it stays the same as the default one
<elite_> can u overclock your prossecor in kubuntu?
<elite_> i wanna get my 550 to a 600Mhz or something
<BluesKaj> dranas, k-menu/ system settings/splash screen
<pag> dranas, you'll probably need kdmtheme -package installed
<arun> evjunior09: i didn't like the one-click either
<dranas> let me check the kdmtheme -package thing
<arun> i was also really happy when i figured out how to separate taskbars for different desktops
<dranas> but i went to the k menu / system settings splash screen but it never actually changes
<BluesKaj> don't forget to click on apply. dranas
<evjunior09> any reason why my sound wont work on firefox?
<evjunior09> it works for limewire
<evjunior09> but not firefox
<pag> evjunior09, you mean sound from flash videos in FF?
<evjunior09> yes
<pag> evjunior09, I can't remember the solution off-hand, just gimmie a sec please :)
<dranas> i clicked on apply
<evjunior09> okay thanks =D
<dranas> im not that slow
<elite_> what is the hotest a cpu can stand like what temp?
<arun> anyone use kubuntu on a laptop here?
<dranas> i installed kdmtheme thing, ill see if that solves the unchanging problem
<evjunior09> arun: my best friend does
<dranas> i do
<evjunior09> i installed it for her
<martoya> arun: here
<pag> evjunior09, umm.. which version did you have?
<evjunior09> Fiesty
<arun> martoya: how easy is it to switch from "plugged-in" internet to wifi
<evjunior09> Arun: use Wireless assistant
<pag> evjunior09, I'm not sure at all, but found that one: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<BluesKaj> dranas, i din't mean to be insulting ,but sometime the obvious question has to be asked :)
<martoya> arun: knetworkmanager
<dranas> i know
<dranas> knetworkmanager works really well
<arun> martoya: my ISP requires me to input a few settings in knetwork manager, like default gateway, etc
<arun> i use ethernet at home, and mght need to use wifi in my client's office
<arun> is it easy to switch
<evjunior09> arun: easy to switch between Ethernet, and Wireless?
<arun> like in windows, if it detects a wifi connection, it asks if you want to connect. is it similar in kubuntu?
<arun> evjunior09: yes
<stdin> arun: similar, yes
<evjunior09> arun: yes its easy
<justin6891> rq0
<stdin> arun: you click on the icon in the system tray and choose the wireless net to connect to
<evjunior09> on your computer (when plugged into ethernet) does it have a icon in the system tray like a white thing?
<arun> what i've set specific IP address, default gateway, etc.. will i have to delete all that first before i connect to the wireless?
<arun> evjunior09: yes, there's an icon
<arun> it opens knetworkmanager if i right click
<sivaji_> ksivaji  : hi
<evjunior09> arun: okay just right click and go to options
<evjunior09> arun: and click enable wireless
<stdin> arun: if you have static addresses, you can just use system settings to put them in.
<spookylukey> I'm having a bizarre problem with PATH - think I'm going mad
<stdin> arun: just like a wired network
<elite_> how can i change the webbrowser so it always on google. or something and not on konquer
<arun> stdin: but if i already have static addresses that i use for my 'plugged in' internet, will i have to replace those with the wifi? or is it as easy as 'enabling wireless' in knetworkmanager
<spookylukey> elite_: Go to 'Configure/Configure Konqueror/' and change 'Home URL'
<elite_> okay
<stdin> arun: well they are seen as different connection, so they won't share the settings. you'll just have to copy the settings
<spookylukey> I have a personal 'bin' dir, which is on my PATH before the system dirs.  If I put a replacement command in the bin dir (and make it executable), it doesn't get executed instead of the normal one
<neusonce> hey  guys im pretty new to this and i got a question to ask ?
<martoya> arun: your plugged internet works probably in eth0 and the wifi in eth1, different interfaces, like windows
<spookylukey> This is despite the fact that 'which' tells me it will execute my replacement!
<pag> !ask | neusonce
<ubotu> neusonce: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<arun> ok, so if i enable wireless, and do a  click on 'show networks', it'll show me which wireless networks are available?
<pag> allright... ubotu's slow tonight
<stdin> spookylukey: so your path is like /home/me/bin:$PATH ?
<spookylukey> yep
<arun> martoya: ah alright, that's what i wanted to know
<arun> so my eth0 settings won't affect my eth1 device right?
<arun> am i making sense here? :)
<martoya> arun: right
<spookylukey> Is there a pastebin somewhere?
<arun> martoya: thanks
<pag> !paste | spookylukey
<ubotu> spookylukey: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> spookylukey: what shows when you do "which command" (where "command" is a command in your bin and the system bin)?
<neusonce> mmkay, well i did a new install of of ubuntu  and   everythign was ok untill i tryed to log in  it refused access and cuase im such a noob i reinstalled ubuntu again thinkin it may hav been a software glitch   but same probelm untill i changed the session type in the options button
<arun> thanks martoya, stdin, evjunior09
<neusonce>  but now im left with 2 installs of ubuntu and its taking up to much space  and i cant get rid of the second copy
<evilmm> anyone know how to do read-recipts in kmail?
<neusonce>  i need to get rid of one
<spookylukey> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30457/
<arun> just to recap: i enable wireless in knetworkmanager, and then go to options > show networks, and it'll show me a list of available wifi networks, and i just pick one?
<evjunior09> arun: no problem, but i think the other 2 were smarter when it comes to wireless =P
<neusonce>  with out  doing a windows reinstall that will wipe both partitions
<stdin> spookylukey: ahh, well in the case of "ls" it's not actually /bin/ls that's being executed, it's bash's builtin version
<spookylukey> OK, but it works with other things too, which are definitely not builtins
<arun> evjunior09: is my 'recap' correct? ^
<spookylukey> OK, no I'm wrong
<evjunior09> arun: yep as far as i know
<evjunior09> Thats exactly what i would do
<arun> thank you so much
<spookylukey> but I'm sure it was a second ago! argh! My computer just wants to make me look like an idiot by behaving properly as soon as I log on to IRC :-)
<stdin> spookylukey: heh, mine does that sometimes too :p
<arun> would you guys recommend Dell vostro, latitude or precision notebooks?
<spookylukey> stdin:  Actually, it's still doing it - but only in one shell that I have open!  I'm typing the exact same commands into two windows, and one of them is calling a different executable
<mimik> how do i change, say, a desktop icon of firefox?
<stdin> mimik: right click it, go to properties and click the icon to change it
<mimik> heh. that simple eh. --bangs head on wall-- thanks
<stdin> spookylukey: 1st check the path in both, if they are the same it could be that bash has "hashed" the command (it's like it's in a cache)
<evilmm> anyone know how to request a read receipt in kmail?
<spookylukey> Yep, same path, it must be your explanation.  I guess that is a sensible thing for bash to do in the vast majority of cases, I just spent 15 minutes tripping up over the exception :-)
<arun> i've heard that broadcom network cards are bad for wifi?
<stdin> yeah, they are difficult to get working. and my not work at all sometimes
<arun> intel wireless cards are good?
<stdin> yep, open source driver
<arun> great, so i'll probably get a dell latitude
<arun> nvidia quadro cards are supported, right?
<arun> sorry if i'm asking too many questions :)
<evjunior09> I need help with Amarok and my iPor
<evjunior09> *iPod
<stdin> there is an open source driver, but to get hardware rendering (3D), you'll need to install the binary driver (from the package repositories)
<arun> yeah, nvidia-glx?
<arun> evjunior09: what's up
<stdin> arun: yeah
<buz> is there a tentative date for gutsy beta?
<arun> stdin: thanks
<evjunior09> arun: Amarok isnt detecting my iPod
<stdin> buz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<pag> !gutsy | buz
<ubotu> buz: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<surgy> can someone tell me the name of a good program to tell me my disk space used VS. my Free disk space on a particular hdd?
<evjunior09> but it is connected
<buz> thx!
<surgy> !gutsy
<stdin> surgy: I just use the command "df -h"
<surgy> stdin: can you give me an example?
<buz> mhh only more tribe releases, no more beta/rc stuff?
<pag> surgy, df -h /dev/hda
<stdin> surgy: that is the example
<pag> or lets make that hda1  :)
<stdin> surgy: the command "df -h" will show the info for all partitions. or you can add the device to the end of ot
<pag> buz, beta is due to release 27.9
<arun> evjunior09: go to settings > configure amarok > media devices?
<buz> oh right there's brown on red text ;)
<arun> not there?
<dr_willis> df -h -x tmpfs -x devpts -x usbfs
<dr_willis> is my fave df command. :)
<dr_willis> make an alias for it.
<pag> dr_willis, wow! thaks for that :D
<dr_willis> It pays to read the man pages. heh heh
<dr_willis> took me 20 min to figure out that command.
<dr_willis> i was using grep and shell scripting.. then discovered it had the feature allready
<vit___> hola  comunidad jeje
<arun> evjunior09: did it work
<vit___> alguien habla espaol
<martoya> vit___: #kubuntu-es for spanish users
<stdin> !es
<arun> anyone here like russell peters?
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<vit___> thans
<martoya> arun: the comedian?
<arun> martoya: yes
<arun> see you guys later
* genii sips a coffee and contemplates the quietness
<mefisto__> everyone has solved their problems
<genii> mefisto__: We can only hope :)
<mefisto__> well I solved mine
<dopez> im trying to figure out an easy way to make sound come out of my usb speakers by default when i plug them in, i already though about hotplug but it doesnt seem to be able to 'detect' when i unplug them
<dopez> anyone an idea ?
<vzduch> USB speakers.. *omfg*
<vzduch> speakers belong plugged in the respective output of the soundcard, not in USB
<dopez> sounds better than the internal speakers
<dopez> why not ?
<Ace2016> HI all
<Ace2016> anyone know if using a 64bit kernel would give better performance with a 64bit athlon x2?
<mefisto__> dopez: is this just speakers, or do they have an audio interface (soundcard) built into them?
<dopez> mefisto__: i guess soundcard build in, sorta, it's hooked up to the usb port
<dopez> (logitech v20)
<Ace2016> do 64bit kernels take full advantage of all both cores?
<stdin> Ace2016: not much, unless you do some heavy processing (live large A/V transcoding and mathematical calculations)
<stdin> Ace2016: and _Any_ kernel will use both cores
<mefisto__> dopez: might be worth searching to see if it's supported by linux drivers
<mefisto__> dopez: have you got it to work at all?
<dopez> mefisto__: actually they work just fine, but i want them to be the default output device after i plug them in, without having to tell my apps to use the second speakers set, and of course to change back to the laptop speakers once i unplug them
<Ace2016> stdin: but does the software need anything special to run on both cores?
<stdin> Ace2016: no
<Ace2016> oh cool thanks i'll stick with this then
<Al> I have a laptop running Kubuntu. How do I stop the off button turning the laptop off? Or, even, doing anything?
<Al> I feel small because my Windows-using friend just showed me a "When I press my off button" option
<Al> I have to get one up
<vzduch> wtf?
<dopez> but seems i asked without googling enough, i now find a few threads about this
<mefisto__> dopez: I have 2 soundcards, but gave up long ago trying to use both, so I permanently disabled one.
<s0nix> is it possible to mount 100gb of space (on 2 differents disk) in /home ??
<dopez> mefisto__: i've used two soundscards for quite a while, one dedicted to a headset and teamspeak and others over my 5.1 set :)
<vzduch> mefisto__: I have 2 soundcards running, no problem :)
<dopez> (but on my desktop)
<vzduch> 1 has my speakers on them, the other my headphones and my headset's mic
<ryanakca> s0nix: yes
<mefisto__> I'm not claiming it can't be done, I just gave up
<s0nix> ryanakca: why the installer complain to correct it ?
<Ace2016> Anyone here using Gutsy?
<ryanakca> s0nix: well, what do you mean, mount disk1 to /home/1 and disk2 to /home/2 ?
<ryanakca> Ace2016: yes
<s0nix> no , at "/home"
<ryanakca> s0nix: or store /home on two seperate disks?
<vzduch> !gutsy | Ace2016
<ubotu> Ace2016: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<ryanakca> s0nix: ah, then in that case, if you need to use two disks for your /home, use LVM
<ryanakca> !lvm | s0nix
<ubotu> s0nix: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Ace2016> ryanakca: how stable is it? have any problems?
<Ace2016> released just after my birthday :D
<s0nix> thx
<ryanakca> Ace2016: it's stable enough for me, but don't use it if you need a production machine or you don't know your way around the command line/can't fix things yourself.
<Ace2016> not a production, a gaming machine for ut2004, can't wait for ut2007
<ryanakca> Ace2016: ah, well, you can chance it, I find it stable for my uses, if you want to help out, test out the Tribe 3 CD
<Al> I have a laptop running Kubuntu. How do I stop the off button turning the laptop off? Or, even, doing anything?
<Azzco> Hi, is it possible to have the first user name with capital letters at all in ubuntu?
<vzduch> Azzco: ?
<Azzco> my user name on fedora is Azzco, I'm going to move back to kubuntu but I can only have the user name azzco...
<manu_> hi
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> manu_: hi
<manu_> today i got new updates for edgy eft, nvida and a new kernel, 2.6.17-12-generic, since this updates x wont start
<manu_> someone can help?
<manu_> never had problems with nvidia new kernels and xorg
<manu_> :(
<manu_> when i come to login console and i run   startx i got something with nvidia couldnt be found in kernel or so
<Doug1> hey, I installed java manually, but now i want thunderbird to open links in firefox as default, where would i go for that in the firefox files?
<manu_> someone can help? :/
<mefisto__> Doug1: in thunderbird preferences, attachments, view and edit actions. Then find HTML document in the list and set it to open in firefox
<Doug1> mefisto__: thanks
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> manu_: Have you tried using "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to set everything up again?
<Doug1> mefisto__: nothing is in the list
<mefisto__> Doug1: nothing at all?
<Doug1> nope
<khaije1> so how do i save a kde session from command line?
<martoya> khaije1: dcop ksmserver default saveCurrentSession
<mefisto__> Doug1: go to preferences>advanced. Is there a "config editor" button?
<Doug1> mefisto__: nope there's General, Offline & Disk Space, Update
<manu_> WhtWolfTeraDyne: no, but is this the solution? someone said something because of restricted modules
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> manu_: What kernel are you booting with?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> manu_: YOu can find out by using "uname -a"
<mefisto__> Doug1: you could try installing this extension for thunderbird, which will give you access to the about:config editor
<mefisto__> Doug1: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/423
<Doug1> mefisto__: thank you
<gir2222> how do I retrieve a directory with cvs?
<mefisto__> then come back and I'll tell you what to put in there
<Doug1> ok
<gir2222> what is the command line for downloading cvs directories?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> well, I thought there might have been something there.
<manu_> WhtWolfTeraDyne: 2.6.17-12-generic starts no X 2.6.17-11-generic runs perfectly
<Doug1> mefisto__: i've got the about:config window open now, what next?
<Ace2016> HI all
<Ace2016> I managed to get windows xp to install, the problems seems to have gone away completely, even played need for speed for a bit
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !find linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic edgy
<mefisto__> Doug1: right-click and create a new string
<ubotu> Found: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic
<Doug1> ok
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> manu_: Try this: "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic"
<mefisto__> Doug1: the name should be: network.protocol-handler.app.http
<mefisto__> Doug1: and value is: firefox
<manu_> WhtWolfTeraDyne: you mean 12 instead of eleven, 12 is the newest kernel
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> manu_:"sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-12-generic" * yeah.
<Doug1> mefisto__: and it should work now? thanks
* WhtWolfTeraDyne uses Feisty
<mefisto__> Doug1: and also, you might want to do the same again, for network.protocol-handler.app.https
<Doug1> mefisto__: will do
<mefisto__> Doug1: if it still doesn't work, try changing firefox to full path and name (I think that should be /usr/bin/firefox)
<blackflag> HEllo all :)
<blackflag> I have a problem with cupsys:
<Doug1> mefisto__: thanks it worked right off the bat. this mini-code adventure with linux is quite cool lol
<Doug1> /leave
<blackflag> "/usr/sbin/cupsd: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<blackflag> I tried aptitude install -f but this is not solving
<blackflag> can someone help?
<blackflag> and libssl is installed
<gir2222> ok that didnt help. I have cvs, all I want to do is download a program's cvs source code on sourceforge. I know there is a command line for doing this, anyone knows it?
<odla> blackflag: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=libssl.so.&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=feisty&arch=i386
<manu_> WhtWolfTeraDyne: ok i'll try :)
<devnull> How do you find out what /dev/ a device is assigned to?
<freenet> moin
<freenet> hi all
<redha> hello I need help with 915resolution
<blackflag> okay, installng this libssl again from that source above, but no change!
<mefisto__> devnull: kinfocenter?
<devnull> mefisto__: it doesnt show the device in a /dev/xxx fasion
<mefisto__> devnull: it does where appropriate. look in partitions, for example
<liquanyi> hello
<odla> hi
<liquanyi> my english is so poor................
<devnull> mefisto__: not there.
<odla> liquanyi: what your language?
<liquanyi> chinexe..
<odla> !chinese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chinese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mefisto__> devnull: what device are you looking for?
<liquanyi> chionese
<odla> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<liquanyi> chinese
<odla> hrm..
<liquanyi> ...
<devnull> and for further reference that only lists entries in /etc/fstab
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !hk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<devnull> its a usb mp3 player
<odla> !mandarian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mandarian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<awebawefoij> Hi - Can someone please help me mounting my USB stick?
<odla> liquanyi: do you have a question?
<devnull> root@family-desktop:/media# lsusb
<devnull> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0471:014d Philips
<liquanyi> i can not input chinese
<awebawefoij> If I fdisk it, I see it as sda1 but when I mount it I get "does not exist" and dmesg | tail gives SCSI error: return code = 0x10070000
<liquanyi> i want to use kubuntu with chinese,but i do not know how cn i do
<awebawefoij> I'm running Kubuntu 6.06 Kernal 2.6.15-28-386
<liquanyi> i'mrunning 7.10
<liquanyi> i use it in vmware
<vzduch> liquanyi: Gutsy support in #ubuntu+1
<rami> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<awebawefoij> I've done quite a bit of googling, but no help - anyone here know?
<rami> need a bit of help
<rami> with java.
<redha> awebawefoij: Doesn't the USB stick mount autmatically?
<redha> Anybody could help me with 915resolution?
<rami> i got a blue screen in the terminal with users license.
<redha> rami: OK accept it
* fora voltou.
<rami> how?
<rami> i can't press it
<redha> try pressing tab
<devnull> !libmtp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libmtp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<devnull> !find libmtp
<ubotu> Found: libmtp-dev, libmtp5
<rami> ty.
<devnull> Anyone know where a 0.1.5 libmtp package is?
<redha> rami: anytime, we share the same name btw ;)
<rami> :O:O
<odla> liquanyi: http://developer.novell.com/wiki/index.php/HOWTO:_Optimise_Ubuntu_for_Chinese_desktop
<redha> 915resolution anybody??
<jeff_UK_9876> Sorry - I got disconnected.  Problem with many USBsticks - can't access them. fdisk sees the FAT16 partition, but dmesg complains "Unable to read partition table" and says " SCSI error: return code = 0x10070000".  I'm running Kubuntu 6.06 with Kernal 2.6.15-28-386.  Google hasn't helped, anyone here help please?
<redha> jeff_UK_9876: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?p=84947&sid=fedf3c527ed62513b2eebad94e33af33
<redha> jeff_UK_9876: probably upgrading to fiesty would do the trick
<benjamin_> hello there! i have in local network 2 PCs with kubuntu installed. which is the best way to remotely connect from one to the other?
<t1n0m3n> hi, I am trying to play around with kismet, and my 3945 card keeps switching itself from monitor to managed, any idea where to look to stop this?
<mefisto__> jeff_UK_9876: also, take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=504641
<t1n0m3n> smb?  ftp? telnet? ssh?  depends on what you want to do
<benjamin_> actually vnc or similar
<benjamin_> i cannot find the way how to enable vnc server
<t1n0m3n> cool, xdmcp?
<t1n0m3n> err lemme check the spelling
<t1n0m3n> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/index.html
<jeff_UK_9876> Thanks for the tip redha, but that'll have to wait! I've read through the debian article, but doesn't say too much. pmount gives the same error message as mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 == "device sda1 does not exist".  mefisto - Thanks, I tried blkid but that's just hung up the shell & even kill -9 won't unwedge it!
<t1n0m3n>  benjamin_: there may be a better way though, still looking
<benjamin_> t1n0m3n: i'm new here, the last was too complex for me :-(
<Eierkopp> moin
<pulaski> hello
<vzduch> impatient folks..
<pulaski> Has anyone here who runs feisty fawn 7.04 experienced problems with sound apparently not running  upon startup.  ie no notification sounds?
<vzduch> none here either, but it doesn't bug me :)
<vzduch> this has nothing to do w/ sound running or not
<vzduch> gotta be something else.. because I can fire up any player app as soon as I wish and I get sound
<Admiral_Chicago_> hey everyone, i'm looking for a way to transfer files to a computer I'm ssh'ed into. scp comes to mind, but is there a way to do scp with an ip address instead of a hostname
<pulaski> Thank you for responding vzduch
<pulaski> yes my mic seems to work but inline sound ie video thru the browser and of course notifications dont work
<vzduch> no problem w/ sound from the browser here
<t1n0m3n> Whoever had the VNC question, I think I have your answer
<pulaski> I can restart the sound through system settings and restart and it will occasionally boot with notification sound and browser video sound but not consistently.
<vzduch> I turned the KDE soundsystem off
<pulaski> I appreciate that you are responding vzduch
<vzduch> no need for it, the apps can communicate directly w/ ALSA
<vzduch> my opinion, of course.. you might have other priorities then low reaction times :)
<hero> Admiral_Chicago_: uh, just replace the hostname with the ip address. if you're using windows to connect to an ssh server there is a free scp program called winscp3
<Admiral_Chicago_> hero: i figured it out. it was user@ip:/dir
<pulaski> I see I was a little confused about the difference bet KDE soundsystem and alsa-utils in init.d
<hero> Admiral_Chicago_: k. check out that program. i use it all the time
<t1n0m3n> anyone know how to keep a wireless nic in monitor mode?  I switch mine to monitor and it switches back to managed after a minute
<hero> better than cli
<pulaski> anyway vzduch, I have to split now,  I'll come back here again sooner or later in search of solutions.  I want to reiterate my appreciation for your responses today.  Often no one here says much of anything.
<pulaski> cya
<t1n0m3n> anyone know how to keep a wireless nic in monitor mode?  I am using ipw3945, I set monitor mode with "iwconfig eth1 mode monitor"  it shows monitor mode with "iwconfig" I run kismet and after about a minute it stops working.  I do a "iwconfig" again and it has changed back to managed...  any ideas on what to look for?
<t1n0m3n> I can get kismet to work constantly if I do a "iwconfig eth1 mode monitor" every 30 seconds or so
<manu_> i have a wacom graphire tablet and plugged it in, i can use it as mouse but the config dialouges in krita/gimp/inkscpae dont show a new tablet to configure
<pulaski> hello vzduch?
<pulaski> thanks for the tip about kde sound sytem
<vzduch> you're welcome :)
<pulaski> In the System Settings screen I mistakenly had sound enabled.  I foolishly thought that unless sound was enabled I wouldn't be able to have sound.
<pulaski> my notifications from the system settings screen work fine even though sound is not enabled.
<pulaski> go figure?
<pulaski> thanks again vzduch, perhaps I'll see you around
<danya__> hello ?
<danya__> when I get this error ( that a pckage has no installation candidate ) what should I do ??
<cybrhuman> do someone know how I reenable the default graphics drivers in Feisty?
<odla> sweet kickoff should be available officially for kubuntu in gutsy
<danya__> anyone
<odla> danya__: what are you trying to install?
<danya__> wine
<odla> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<danya__> I did that
<odla> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.33-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9576 kB, installed size 44452 kB
<danya__> the steps for a 64-bit
<odla> danya__: oh ... i don't know about 64-bit but do you have universe enabled?
<danya__> yes It's enabled
<odla> danya__ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WineForAMD64
<odla> ?
<danya__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WineForAMD64
<odla> :)
<danya__> lol
<odla> danya__: so do you do as it says?
<danya__> and I still get the error no installation candidate :( ..
<danya__> I so hate 64-bit :(
<odla> danya__: pastebin (at pastebin.ca) your sources.lst file in /etc/apt/
<danya__> odla : I was about to check it now to make sure the repos have been addded :)
<odla> danya__: feisty?
<odla> danya__: also have you run sudo apt-get update?
<danya__> odla : yes
<danya__> odla : yes
<odla> danya__: wget -c http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/ubuntu/feisty/wine_0.9.41~winehq0~ubuntu~7.04-1_amd64.deb
<odla> danya__: then sudo dpkg -i wine*
<danya__> odla : thanks :D .. I checked the source list and the repos were'nnt there :)
<odla> danya__: there you go :)  ... also you could d/l it from the link i pasted too
<Gumbler> :)
<|slim|> jemand da?
<vzduch> |slim|: ja, aber auf Englisch
<cybrhuman> HI, I installed a new graphics driver on my feisty installation. When I rebooted the screen went blank after showing the ubuntu loading screen. I think I screwed up something when I installed the new graphics driver so I hope there was some easy way to reenable the old (default) driver
<vzduch> cybrhuman: what driver did you install?
<kaslepro> what do i instal to get kde on ubuntu?
<jrc> kaslepro: I think it's sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ardchoille> How do I get apps to have their windows open in the exact same place everytime they're launche?
<Admiral_Chicago> kaslepro: install kubuntu-desktop
<kaslepro> Admiral_Chicago: thanks!
<mimik> don't suppose any of you know how to associate torrent files with ktorrent?
<jrc> mimik: does opening the "Open With" dialog box on a .torrent file and enabling "Remember application association for this type of file" work?
<mimik> lemme check
<ardchoille> jrc: It should, that should modify the file association
<ardchoille> mimik: Or you could go into the file associations dialog and modify it there
<mimik> how do you open the file associations dialog?
<ardchoille> kcontrol KDE Components > File Associations
<tfreire> mimik: konqueror
<tfreire> mimik: configurations > configure konqueror
<tfreire> mimik: both ways point to the same place
<abhorred> Hey all, where is the option to change Screen Resolutions in KDE?
<mimik> thanks
<tfreire> abhorred on kubuntu: K menu > System Settings > Monitor & Video
<tfreire> But if your video card / monitor is not properly configured you will not see all resolutions your monitor can do
<abhorred> I got that fixed in the Xorg config, I just can't find KDE's option to change it :P
<tfreire> In my case I had to manually configure, but I have a widescreen notebook (1680 x 1050)
<tfreire> abhorred: I also resorted to fglrx drivers, so I had to run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' to rebuild my xorg.conf to make it work.
<abhorred> I have 4 options, Settings/System/Utilities and another Settings
<abhorred> :\
<tfreire> abhorred: you are on ubuntu or kubuntu?
<abhorred> Ubuntu with KDE
<abhorred> lol, they told me to come in here
<tfreire> you are on KDE?
<abhorred> Yeah
<abhorred> I installed Ubuntu, just fine, then KDE on it
<abhorred> So I have Gnome/KDE
<tfreire> My K > System Settings has 4 main sections with a few icons each
<tfreire> Personal | Appearance | Computer administration | Network & Connectiviy
<tfreire> Under Computer Admin I have an icon that says 'monitor & video'
<tfreire> that's where you should be able to change your monitor settings
<azzco> I've got a slight problem booting into kubuntu...
<abhorred> Hmm
<abhorred> I might just switch back to Gnome :(
<abhorred> Bah, I aint doing that, time to remove 1024x768 from the xorg
<tfreire> abhorred: my system is the other way round, I have kubuntu with ububtu-desktop also installed
<tfreire> unfortunately i was not able to get compiz to work
<tfreire> I got as far as running Xgl on my ATI x1600, but compiz is dying on a Glib error
<abhorred> I like Ubuntu alot, I just wish they wouldn't make it quite so...."Easy"
<mimik> where can i find the ktorrent executable for a default install?
<tfreire> mimik: bash: locate ktorrent
<tfreire> or locate ktorrent |grep bin
<azzco> I need some help with grub. chainloader +1, does that mean that it would be like booting with only one partition?
<mimik> yep found it thanks
<abhorred> Thanks for your time tfreire :)
<abhorred> I'll see what I can't figure out
<abhorred> Now tell me, Kubuntu or Ubuntu, which do you like more?
<azzco> I prefer KDE before gnome ;)
<abhorred> It's got a certain amount of speed that Gnome doesn't seem to touch
<abhorred> And it can be prettier :P
<tfreire> Yeah, I am a KDE guy too. I just install every now and then to only go back to KDE as fast as possible
<tfreire> (intall gnome)
<vzduch> hehe
<abhorred> "su gedit /ect/X11/xorg.config"
<tfreire> So Kubuntu is my option
<abhorred> I noticed Konsole didn't like that command
<azzco> I've only tried gnome seriusly twice. both times it felt like someone had riped my wings
<SlimeyPete> abhorred: sudo
<SlimeyPete> not su
<tfreire> gedit is gnome editor
<tfreire> on kde you should use sudo kate /foo/bar
<abhorred> It matters?
<SlimeyPete> yeah, and that. you might not have gedit installed
<SlimeyPete> yes, it matters
<abhorred> lol, I have it running right now :P
<tfreire> or sudo vim /foo/bar, which is my preferred option
<vzduch> abhorred: it's xorg.conf, not xorg.config
<pablo_> hola a todos
<abhorred> Woah, what is "kate"
<SlimeyPete> it's an editor.
<tfreire> abhorred: did your 'sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop' finish without problems?
<vzduch> the (K)DE (A)dvanced (T)ext (E)ditor
<abhorred> It just spit about 3,000 lines in the console
<abhorred> Yes
<tfreire> you can issue 'sudo apt-get -f install' just to be sure
<abhorred> I know it installed clean man
<abhorred> What is wrong with running gedit in KDE?
<vzduch> tfreire: and no, you should _not_ use 'sudo kate', but 'kdesu kate'
<abhorred> Or Gnome apps in general?
<tfreire> isn't kdesu just a frontend to sudo?
<tfreire> kde-gui firndly frontend
<SlimeyPete> abhorred: nothing wrong with it but unless you migrated from Ubuntu they won't be installed yet
<vzduch> kdesu gives you permissions in X while sudo does not
<tfreire> cause sudo works for me. the difference is that I get to type on konsole instead of a window
<tfreire> oh, I see
<vzduch> I've been told that using sudo for X applications can break permission settings
<abhorred> <abhorred> I installed Ubuntu, just fine, then KDE on it
<abhorred> <abhorred> So I have Gnome/KDE
<K-Ryan> vzduch: It can
<SlimeyPete> abhorred: ah, right
<danya__> how can I add wine to the source list if It's not a deb ?? ..
<abhorred> brb if I am still invited guys
<vzduch> danya__: you can only install .debs w/ dpkg/apt
<vzduch> danya__: and there's a separate Wine source for current versions
<danya__> vzduch : so I'll find the wine packages in there ?
<ADiCT3D> Has anyone sucessfully compiled cedega?
<K-Ryan> Probably
<vzduch> omg, this nick.. *eyeCancer*
<abhorred> Omg, I can read stuff again
<abhorred> :)
<animimotus> hi
<animimotus> someone use Kbabel ?
<tfreire> My only problem is not being able to run compiz-fusion. Tha is a great letdown...
<glauco1> hi
<glauco1> how i can delete a programm?
<glauco1> i want uninstall java5
<glauco1> but if i make apt.get remove java5
<glauco1> tell me that java5 doesnt exist
<vzduch> sudo aptitude remove <package name> (w/o the <> of course; if you want to remove configuration files as well, replace 'remove' with 'purge')
<vzduch> glauco1: of course not
<tfreire> glauco: be sure of the package name you want to uninstall
<glauco1> mmm
<glauco1> ok
<vzduch> if you don't know the exact name, try an 'apt-cache search java5' beforehand
<tfreire> you might mean java-sun-jdk or something like that
<glauco1> ok
<vzduch> tfreire: probably 'sun-java5-jre'
<glauco1> ok i try it now
<tfreire> vzduch: yeah
<glauco1> ok i've found it
<glauco1> tank you!!!!
<tfreire> Well, Ubuntu is teh distro which took me less time from installation to making it useable. It almost worked 100% out of the box
<vzduch> tfreire: less time compared w/ what?
<tfreire> with everything I ever tried
<abhorred> Not just less time, alot less headaches
<tfreire> red hat, suse, mandriva, and... gentoo :)
<tfreire> I still use Gentoo
<tfreire> on our company server
<abhorred> I was gonna try a diffrent one, Knoppix I think it was
<tfreire> but I installed Ubuntu on my notebook to give it a go , more in-depth
<abhorred> I think I am falling love with Debian based distro's
<vzduch> for Mandriva I can't tell.. last time I wanted to install it (2007.1), the media wouldn't boot; looked like there was no bootsector on the DVD
<vzduch> before that I have previously used Mandrake 9.1, 10.0 and 10.1
<tfreire> I have been o Gentoo for a loong time though, the other distros might have improved
<vzduch> I was a die-hard SUSE user for 1.5 years.. until a hdd failure forced me to reinstall, then I tried other things.. and, running out of options I came across Kubuntu & I love it now :)
<tfreire> one thing that finally prompted me to try ubuntu was all the eye-candy compiz provides. unfortunately, it's the only thing I didn't manage to make work
<vzduch> probably never would've tried it if Fedora 7 had worked to my liking
<vzduch> or if PCLinuxOS had a bigger choice of pkgs
<tfreire> but the experience is being smooth
<tfreire> AND... I am on gutsy
<K-Ryan> Why so early?
<tfreire> things are not exploding in my face... it's pretty stable
<tfreire> Just because I was trying to get all the eye-candy of the world, I was testing after all.
<tfreire> Since I had trouble with feisty, I said 'what the hell, I have no meaningful data here anywawy'
<tfreire> gutsy is supposed to use compiz-fusion right off the bat, whereas feisty has both compiz and beryl
<tfreire> so I decidedto give fusion a go
<tfreire> The only crashes I have had are comppiz-related, which is admittedly beta software
<tfreire> otherwise it gave me no problems at all
<underdog5004> how can I make dolphin my default file-browser?
<stoned> hi guys
<underdog5004> hey
<stoned> I just downloaded the kubuntu 7.04 amd64 ISO
<underdog5004> how do you like it?
<stoned> are there any easy reliable working guides on getting java+flash on it?
<stoned> underdog5004: I'm still at work, I'll go home and install it
<stoned> The only partition i have is where my kubuntu 32bi is installed
<stoned> so I can't really do a 32bit chroot
<stoned> I'll have to format and install amd64 on that partition
<underdog5004> stoned, ah, ok. If it was me, I'd just use the 32-bit version...there's no reason to use 64-bit unless you've got over 3 gigs of RAM...
<stoned> i'll have to use nspluginwrapper, but I know how to install it in debian.  Does kubuntu have any guides on how to do this?
<underdog5004> imho
<stoned> underdog5004: well, I compile software
<stoned> and lots of it
<underdog5004> ah
<stoned> I could use the wider memory spaces
<stoned> I'm not looking for speed increae in the whole desktop
<stoned> only in compiling software
<stoned> please advise.
<underdog5004> gotcha...if it was me, I'd have a 64-bit box (headless) just for compiling software, then scp it to the machine of my choice and install...
<underdog5004> but I'm just a noob...
<stoned> electricity in new york is 40% more expensive than the last p lace I lived in
<stoned> and i make less money than before
<stoned> i only have one machine running atm
<stoned> :(
<underdog5004> bummer
<stoned> you ever watched the cartoon
<stoned> underdog
<stoned> dog superhero
<stoned> The Underdog
<stoned> :D
<tfreire> is it possible to run wine (32 bit) on a 64-bit install?
<tfreire> I have only managed skype. it's the only one I tried though...
<underdog5004> stoned, sorry, I was afk...yeah, used to watch reruns on nick-at-nite
<underdog5004> when I was a kid
<odla> tfreire: you can install wine on 64 bit natively ...
<underdog5004> how can I make dolphin my default file-browser?
<Raystlin_FM> anyone running kde4?
<underdog5004> Raystlin_FM, it's not due out (stably) for a few months now
<tfreire> odla: wine is not available for me.
<tfreire> at least not on gutsy
<odla> tfreire: install the feisty package?
<tfreire> Raystlin_FM: I Installed just the bas on gutsy. buggy as hell
* underdog5004 smacks his forehead
<underdog5004> tfreire, why are you using gutsy? It's still alpha!
<Raystlin_FM> underdog5004, I know... i'm running gutsy and wanted to see the progress that has been made...
<tfreire> kde4-base I mean
<odla> underdog5004: why do you need to?  just run it
<tfreire> underdog5004: It was for trying compiz. My install is freshh, I have no critical data
<odla> underdog5004: i'm running gutsy cause it has bug fixes for my hardware ... thus muy importante for me
<tfreire> compiz-fusion
<underdog5004> odla, gotcha
<tfreire> gutsy is alpha, but it does not mean it's unstable... unless you deviate from the more tested stuff
<underdog5004> sorry for my outburst...I'm a little stressed right now
<odla> underdog5004: otherwise ... not much point to run gusty ;)
<tfreire> like trying kde4 and compiz...
<underdog5004> exactly
<vzduch> tfreire: there is a Linux pkg for Skype
<tfreire> vzduch: I know, I installed using the forum instructions
<tfreire> It works
<vzduch> you could probably just use the .deb they provide.. meant for Debian but works flawlessly in Feisty
<venik> has anyone used pidgin for file transfer?  It does not work for me
<vzduch> w/ which protocol?
<gabriel__> hi
<venik> Yahoo, Aim, or Google talk
<gabriel__> that good
<gabriel__> i'm new in linux jeje
<vzduch> ICQ file transfer is known to not work on Linux, MSN file transfer sometimes works, no idea what factors play a role there
<underdog5004> gabriel__, no worries, we were all noobs at one time
<vzduch> for Yahoo and GoogleTalk I can't say anything
<gabriel__> yeah and this great
<venik> OK-- for which protocol DOES it work?
#kubuntu 2007-07-20
<vzduch> perhaps for Jabber when using a server that is set up according to protocol specs
<vzduch> dunno though
<vzduch> what definitely works is DCC through IRC
<venik> Google talk is Jabber
<gabriel__> how can i conect to an remote desktop with linux?
<venik> but I need to trade files with ppl who use Yahoo or Google talk
<tfreire> gabriel__: RDESKTOP?
<vzduch> gabriel__: you can use the Windows Remote Desktop Protocol e.g. w/ krdc
<vzduch> yes, rdesktop exists too
<tfreire> or nxclient
<gabriel__> okkk
<vzduch> which would require an NX server on the other side
<vzduch> same for VNC
<underdog5004> gabriel__, I prefer ssh connections...
<underdog5004> but that's not a gui...just a cli
<underdog5004> gui == graphical user interface
<underdog5004> cli == command line interface
<tfreire> vzduch: afaik nxclient can connect to rdp and vnc sessions too
<vzduch> no idea
<tfreire> bu I have a nxserver here, and it is really fast
<tfreire> much better than rdp or vnc
<venik> does rdesktop work under KDE, or only Gnome?
<SlimeyPete> both, I think
<vzduch> I used it on KDE before
<odla> yes
<SlimeyPete> fairly sure there are KDE frontends to rd
<tfreire> I believe krfb has support for the rdp protocol too
<vzduch> SlimeyPete: krdc?
<tfreire> so you wouldnt need rdesktop. but I have used rdesktop on kde
<SlimeyPete> vzduch: that's the one
<tfreire> It's just not tightly integrated, on the nevironment...
<vzduch> !info krdc
<ubotu> krdc: Remote Desktop Connection for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu9 (feisty), package size 503 kB, installed size 972 kB
<ubuntu> salut
<underdog5004> hello
<venik> are tehre any pidgin users here?
<venik> tehre--> there
<odla> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<odla> venik: what's your question ...
<venik> what is the TOP LEVEL thing on the Pidgin buddy list?
<sfire> this is how I use rdesktop 'rdesktop -g 1024x768 -d DOMAINNAME -r sound:local -x m -P -p -z -u username x.x.x.x:port'
<venik> a buddy is listed there, as well as in the regular list
<sfire> those options make it totally rock.. especially the compression and the caching
<ubuntu> i must install kubuntu
<vzduch> do it
<odla> ubuntu: ok ...
<rami> one thing that annoys me it that i cant scroll when i have the mouse in a flash animation, can someone explain why?
<underdog5004> because the mouse input is captured by flash.
<underdog5004> I think
<rami> ok because it doesnt work either with the touchpad nor the mouse, and also when i have the mouse in the flash thing writing is disabled, bit boring when you're on youtube:):)
<jhutchins> venik: It's just a default category that is sticky at the top of the buddy list.
<KaslePro> Can someone please tell me how to install my Broadcom Corporation BC4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller? i am a noobie!
<odla> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<jhutchins> sfire: So post something on a web page that suggests those options and explains why they rock.
<odla> KaslePro: would that help?  or use ndiswrapper
<venik> is tehre a way to remove it?  It is useless and confusin
<sfire> jhutchins: I probably should... took hours to get it just right (for my purpose) and working fast enough
<jhutchins> venik: Dunno.  Doesn't bother me, I put the "not otherwise categorized" buddies in it, they're the ones I'm most likely to want.
<venik> Juhtchis: have you been able to trade files with Yahoo Messenger users (or Google Talk)
<venik> Jhutchins: have you been able to trade files with Yahoo Messenger users (or Google Talk)
<jhutchins> venik: Haven't tried.
<jhutchins> venik: If the group's empty (of displayed users) it goes away, I presume you can delte it.
<tfreire> ati just eleased a new binary driver...
<venik> Pidgin has put users into it, and I do not see how to remove them.
<runlevelten> tfreire: The best thing would be if they stopped the lockups I've been seeing for the last few versions - then after that some decent GL support wouldn't hurt :)
<runlevelten> venik: have you tried recent versions of kopete?
<venik> no-- file trasfer has been a problem tehre as well
<venik> when I tried it
<venik> and I thought Kopete did not support Google Talk
<Raystlin_FM> venik: you can use kopete to use google talk.  You need to set it up like a jabber client with a few tweaks
<venik> but what will I gain over Pidgin?
<Raystlin_FM> i haven't used pidgin, so i'm not the best person to answer that question... i should probably try it, but i've have very good success with kopete
<venik> Raystlin: can u transfer files with Kopete
<odla> venik: yes
<overminddl1> Okay, I have a new drive, just partitioned it with cfdisk, now how do I format it as ext3?
<venik> I'll try it, then.  Although Pidgin also claims to be able to transfer files, but it does not, at least not here
<overminddl1> And you have no idea how stupid I am feeling asking this...
<overminddl1> What protocol are you using to try to transfer files in Pidgin?
<venik> Yahoo and GoogleTalk (Jabber)
<overminddl1> Yahoo I have been able to, GTalk file transfer I have never been able to do on *nix or Windows
<vzduch> overminddl1: sudo mke2fs -j /dev/hdXX
<venik> it works just fine on XP
<overminddl1> Thank you so much
<vzduch> replace device node as appropriate
<overminddl1> GTalk file transfer through Jabber has never been available for me on Windows, I am pretty sure I have the newest version
<overminddl1> of course
<venik> I am trading files on Gtalk with another windows machine with no problems (Windows to Windows)
<overminddl1> I have attempted to trade files between Jabber (Windows) and GTalk (he is no doubt running windows), never worked
<venik> sometimes network administrators block file trasfer
<overminddl1> Not that, Jabber does not support GTalk's protocal yet as it tries to use a different one, Jabber(Pidgin) to Jabber works fine in Pidgin
<KaslePro> I'm not able to get my broadcom wireless device to work. Anybody? I'm a newbie, so take it slow
<overminddl1> And I am the admin on my network...
<overminddl1> Gull freak I hate Wireless devices with Ralink chipsets now, consider yourself lucky
<venik> what do u use as the jabber ID in Goggle Talk?
<venik> (in Kopete)
<overminddl1> venik:  Domain:  gmail.com   Resource:Home    Connect port:5255     Connect server:talk.google.com
<overminddl1> Those are the only things I messed with
<overminddl1> (and my username of course)
<overminddl1> in pidgin anyway, should be the same settings for any jabber client
<venik> but the ask for Jabber ID
<venik> the--> they
<overminddl1> your gtalk username I would guess?
<venik> Kopete does not ask for domain or connect server or connect port
<overminddl1> I just opened Kopete for the first time and got it working with gtalk
<overminddl1> Your user id should be, for example:  OvermindDL1@gmail.com
<runlevelten> kopete ftw.
<runlevelten> Mind you, I used gaim for the longest time, because it was better.
<overminddl1> but?
<overminddl1> Oh, make sure to enable SSL, google uses it
<overminddl1> gtalk*
<runlevelten> Gotta move like ninja between competing K apps and G apps if the other one gets better, that's just how it is :)
<puko> Hi guys
<overminddl1> Heh, I use pidgin as it works everywhere, consistent interface
<puko> Could someone of you help me with a problem?
<overminddl1> Greetings
<runlevelten> A jabber ID is user@server
<puko> It's about GRUB, there's an error during the Kubuntu installation
<runlevelten> !ask | puko
<ubotu> puko: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<overminddl1> and the gtalk part of the @server will be @gmail.com
<venik> where do I tell Kopete what my nickname will be using the Jabber protocol?
<overminddl1> the part before the @server part?
<puko> Uhm, so any1 could help me with it?
<puko> There's an error: Couldn't install GRUB on hd0 :(
<overminddl1> Outside of my realm of knowledge (mostly)...
<overminddl1> what filesystem is hd0?
<puko> I tried already many different things, but nothing seems to help
<runlevelten> weird, I write the oddest scripts when I'm drunk.
<overminddl1> er, not filesystem, was it a windows drive before?
<puko> well, I got 3 partitions, 1st one is formatted to ext3
<overminddl1> make sure it is a static, not dynamic drive?
<puko> yes
<overminddl1> ah, not that then
<overminddl1> outside of my knowledge in that case
<runlevelten> I've found one here that looks like it's supposed to feed alerts from kopete into enemy territory/tc:E
<puko> too bad :(
<runlevelten> so I can see them in-game... except iirc kopete popups just appear over the game window anyway.
<puko> It seems like he can't see the drive or smth
* runlevelten is cleaning out his ~/bin
<overminddl1> runlevelten: redundency, gotta love it
<replman> Hi! I'm trying to install kubuntu on my new system, but the live-system doesn't find my hdd. I have a Core2Duo, MSI P35 Neo Board and an ide-hdd. Any ideas?
<runlevelten> overminddl1: heh yeah. It's the randomness of the stuff I write that gets me.
<runlevelten> not so much work stuff, stuff like SudokuGrid.
<runlevelten> I mean I don't even bloody like Sudoku!
<runlevelten> heh
<bauer> evolution ? how do i export evolution so i can import it on my grand new ubuntu :-)
<venik> News flash: File transfer (yahoo protocol) seems to work with Kopete
<venik> where do the files go?
<sparr> my firefox closes at random when it loses focus.  help?
<venik> answer: to the Home folder
<redha> hello, where are the beryl error logs?
<runlevelten> sparr, you mean it crashes?
<sparr> runlevelten: possibly, but the trigger seems very un-crash-like
<runlevelten> when you say loses focus, do you mean it crashes immediately when you click another window, or that it disappears when you minimise it?
<lontra> kmilo is the onscreen LCD volume display right?
<tomasso> hello
<tomasso> :)
<robert__> hey
<Zeke> yo
<robert__> anyone know what's up with flash on kubuntu/ubuntu? it used to work perfectly after installing it from the repos, but now it doesn't. sites complain about me not having the latest version.
<Zeke> what's the wget comand for reinstalling nvidia drivers?
<Zeke> the one that removes the old xorg-conf and adds the new drivers
<robert__> anyone got a clue about flash?
<stoned> you know
<stoned> I like kubuntu much better than ubuntu
<stoned> and I also like #kubuntu better than #ubuntu
<robert__> they're both good imo
<stoned> I loath gtk+/2
<robert__> i think kde is more powerful, but ubuntu has a more elegant interface
<Zeke> funny...I tended to get more resposes out of #ubuntu than #kubuntu
<stoned> absolutely hate it
<thoreauputic> stoned: #ubuntu suffers from the fate of all large and popular channels
<stoned> I dislike gnome dialog design, gui, structure
<stoned> thoreauputic: well, I also use debian, and #debian is the best imo
<robert__> that's your right to dislike it
<stoned> of course :)
<robert__> something for everyone
<thoreauputic> stoned: #debian is more polite than it used to be a few years ago when I was a regular there ;)
<intelikey> this lag is killing me.   anyone got help for a dialup connection ?
<stoned> but I am not disliking for no reason at all.  My reasons, with which people do not have to agree to, are quite valid
<stoned> at least to me
<stoned> anyway, kubuntu is nice
<robert__> intelikey.... not for konversation, but you can speed up your browser a little with firefox setting http pipelining to more or less double the requests it makes now.
<stoned> I don't yet know how it is structured and laid out but I am finding my way
<stoned> I installed it, and got rid of it, a few times.  Now I'm back on it and decided its not the distro that pisses me off
<robert__> i've been a kde user off and on since 98
<stoned> its the #ubuntu that pissed me off and I always just said fsck it I hate ubuntu
<stoned> but I've been using linux since 94, and debian since 97
<robert__> i switch between kde and gnome
<intelikey> robert__ i don't use konversation   bx    and i don't use ff   elinks   both of which should improve dialup speed but i'm still lagging like 30seconds
<stoned> I've tried them all, but I would have to say that honestly I like Qt better than Gtk2
<robert__> is your connection timing out or just lagging?
<stoned> its not just the toolkit, its the dialog design, and overall user experience
<stoned> in kde everything works together
<stoned> gnome feels like someone just hacked together a whole buncha crap
<robert__> the kde gui is a lot rougher around the edges than gnome is, but that should change in 4.0
<stoned> I like usability, eye candy is 2nd to me
<BlindSIde> stoned: i would say the same for kde
<stoned> for example, with gnome, I just siimply cannot use it.  With some hacking, I can use xfce, but definitely not kde
<asdfdsf> Much more eye candy in KDE, but you have to configure it for yourself.
<ArtiFACT> do we know of a place for good but cheap IDE ribbons?  I prefer the round cable type.
<asdfdsf> If you want to change how gnome looks and works, tough.
<stoned> I like no panels or taskbars, I set rightclick on desktop to do app menu for kde, and left click to windowlist menu.  Xfce can do this too, so I can use it, but definitely not gnome
<robert__> xfce is broken terribly. if you like simple and elegant, try enlightenment or windowmaker
<stoned> asdfdsf: I don't  :)
<robert__> stoned, then use fluxbox or blackbox with no taskbar installed
<stoned> robert__:  but eyecandy matters too
<stoned> I like kde because it is very themeable
<asdfdsf> fluxbox is excellent
<stoned> which is a relative statement
<asdfdsf> fully supportive of running kde apps too
<stoned> it is not excellent for me :)
<robert__> stoned... go look at some of the stuff you can do in enlightenment... better looking than any other UI out there imo
<intelikey> can someone tell me the modules for a     intel 82557/8/9 ethernet prow 100 ?
<stoned> robert__: first time I used englightenmend was in 1998 on redhat 6.2.  It was the default wm in there I think, at least the cd I got
<robert__> lot has changed since then
<asdfdsf> :|
<stoned> robert__: I fell in love.  However I am not in love with it anymore.
<stoned> I like kde, just can't get away from it
<robert__> kde is too bloated imo
<stoned> kde has me wrapped around her finger like a little hussy
<asdfdsf> robert__: Yu must really hate gnome then
<robert__> they need to whittle it down to windowmaker level of stuff
<stoned> kde is not bloated.
<stoned> how is kde bloated, please tell me
<robert__> kde is bloated. even some of the devs think so
<asdfdsf> No they don't. Turning your changelog on its head working back to 0.1 is for gnome.
<asdfdsf> No other software works like that.
<stoned> its a desktop environment, and you're asking it to be as slim as a window manager, yet still be a desktop environment.  Do you see the problem here?
<robert__> there has to be a limit on how much crap one should release out of the box
<purpleposeidon> My old kernel died.... :/
<stoned> then in this regard I would have to say ubuntu is pure bloatware itself
<stoned> as well as kubuntu
<stoned> debian ftw?
<stoned> anyone
<purpleposeidon> and broke everything, mouse, internet....
<stoned> see your logic?
<intelikey> can someone tell me the modules for a     intel 82557/8/9 ethernet prow 100 ?        i can't even google for it with this connection so slow ???
<asdfdsf> Simplicity over all started out as a set of excuses for lazy gnome developers. It has since become so entrenched that even its poor deprived users believe it, and it's spreading like a disease to other projects.
<robert__> in all honesty, if i could get freebsd running on this laptop, i'd be there running fluxbox, but there are no freebsd drivers for my wi-fi card
<stoned> asdfdsf: well said
<purpleposeidon> so using an old one saved me
<Darkrift> i tried running a game, and it changed my screen res, but im unable to change it back
<Darkrift> anyone know how i do this?
* stoned smokes
<stoned> try ctrl+alt++/i
<Darkrift> i tried the slider in the monitor config, and it said it changed it, but its still at the same res
<asdfdsf> Darkrift: alt+f2 and type "krandrtray"
<Darkrift> there we go
<Darkrift> ty mucho
<robert__> anyone know why flash is weird out of the box now with kubuntu/ubuntu. it just used to work. now all sites complain about the wrong version
<robert__> not wrong, but outdated
<asdfdsf> np
<stoned> robert__: just install the latest flash in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<stoned> it will be used
<stoned> remove other flash packages first though
<robert__> it goes there by default, but the browser is not seeing it, not in kubuntu or ubuntu
<stoned> *think*
<stoned> hmm
<robert__> i even forced konq to reload plugins... no joy...reboot...no joy
<stoned> there is no need to reboot a linux system unless you want to load a new kernel
<stoned> this isn't windows.
<robert__> i'm aware of that
<robert__> but i'm getting tired of nothing working
<stoned> rebooting still won't do anything.
<stoned> robert__: welcome to linux
<robert__> i've had success with rebooting in the past when nothing else works
<stoned> robert__: nothing just works, despite all the advertisements
<stoned> robert__: make it work yourself
<robert__> stoned... like is said, i;d be on freebsd or openbsd of my wi-fi card was supported
<intelikey> can someone tell me the modules for a     intel 82557/8/9 ethernet prow 100 ?        i can't even google for it with this connection so slow ???
<robert__> linux is great, but i prefer the stability of BSD and the fact that everything gets updated at the same time as an OS whole.... less breakage of packages and dependencies
<stoned> openbsd is a compromise
<stoned> freebsd is meh
<stoned> debian > *
<asdfdsf> smoe bsd is nice. some bsd developers are not.
<robert__> compromise?
<spawn57> openbsd is focused on security
<stoned> it all depends on your needs and wants
<asdfdsf> debian? Again... heh
<spawn57> I woouldn't call that a comprimise
<stoned> security is a compromise between privacy and usability
<stoned> more secure == less usable
<asdfdsf> I like hardware support, and lots of it.
<stoned> this is inherent in security programming
<robert__> i find openbsd very usable. used it for years, but my card is not supported
<stoned> hence, not usable/
<stoned> .
<spawn57> if you're thinking of openbsd as a desktop, then you're barking up the wrong tree
<stoned> spawn57: well put, which is what I'm trying to say
<runlevelten> GNU/Linux + KDE is the desktop for me.
<stoned> GNU/Hurd is also nice, but not much hw support
<runlevelten> Nothing else touches it for a GUI desktop.
<stoned> stable as a rock for me though
<Darkrift> whats the easiest way to upgrade wine?
<spawn57> stoned: hehe
<robert__> not true... i've worked for some of the best security companies out there, and a lot of the engineers used obsd as a desktop with no problems
<stoned> Darkrift: to the packages in ubuntu? sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<stoned> Darkrift: for latest version, you must build it from source
<Darkrift> i think i have the latest from there
<Darkrift> i c
<runlevelten> there are binary packages linked from winehq which are about 8 releases ahead of the repos mind you.
<stoned> Darkrift: sudo aptitude install module-assistant build-essential && sudo m-a prepare && sudo apt-get build-dep wine && wget http://winesourcehere.tarball
<runlevelten> ie: it ain't git, but it's current release
<spawn57> robert__: II see what you mean, but I don't think it'll be up to date enough or easy for a casual user though
<stoned> Darkrift: download the wine source, unpack it, ./configure && make && sudo make install
<robert__> not for casual users, no
<robert__> i agree with u
<stoned> I agree with y
<runlevelten> Meh, you can have the roughly same desktop on your linux and bsd systems.
<robert__> but for geeks with time and who enjoy that kind of thing, there's nothing better
<spawn57> Darkrift: easiest way is to actually add the repository to your sources.list, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Layla
<spawn57> http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Darkrift> i love this ****ing channel
<Darkrift> **** = frig :)
<stoned> spawn57: you can build the bleeding edge wine with my method or cvs/svn whatevet uses, or you can rely on pre compiled binaries which might be weeks/months old
<runlevelten> xD
<spawn57> weeks isn't too bad, is it.
<stoned> for some people
<nassim> hi
<stoned> hi
<spawn57> yah
<ardchoille> hi
<spawn57> ohh crap I better get to work
<runlevelten> git
<runlevelten> ;)
<stoned> guitar institute of technology?
<stoned> !git
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about git - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spawn57> actually
<spawn57> git institute of technology
<runlevelten> the vcs in question :)
<spawn57> gotta make it recursive
<nassim> i had installed my nvidia gforcr fx 5200,i can see the splash screen <NVIDIA> but
<felix> i need help! how can i change the resolution of my display?
<ardchoille> runlevelten: git = get in southern US>
<ardchoille> ?
<ardchoille> dubya git
<stoned> git == get out of here
<stoned> or run along
<felix> my video card is a nv geforce
<stoned> or away with you little packet
<nassim> but when i start beryl . i got this messages:
<stoned> my tiny little cute packet
<runlevelten> !vcs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stoned> I will send my packet to the internet
<stoned> it will have a blast.  I hope my packet comes back home tom e
<Darkrift> w00t
<Darkrift> you guys rock
<nassim> **************************************************************
<stoned> Darkrift: thank you
<runlevelten> stoned: I'm sorry, you've used the wrong sort of string on this packet.
<nassim> * Beryl system compatiblity check                            *
<nassim> **************************************************************
<Darkrift> too bad other distro's didnt have channels like this
<runlevelten> take it back and try again
<nassim> Detected xserver                                : NVIDIA
<stoned> nassim: stop posting
<nassim> Checking Display :0 ...
<Darkrift> this channel is the only reason ive been able to completely rid myself of windows
<nassim> Checking for XComposite extension               : passed (v0.3)
<stoned> nassim: you should ask in #beryl also
<nassim> Checking for XDamage extension                  : passed
<runlevelten> !pastebin
<nassim> Checking for RandR extension                    : passed
<nassim> Checking for XSync extension                    : passed
<nassim> Checking Screen 0 ...
<nassim> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<nassim> Root visual is not a GL visual
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ardchoille> !paste | nassim
<ubotu> nassim: please see above
<nassim> ok
<spawn57> Darkrift: =D
<stoned> nassim: and don't run your system as root
<stoned> ffs
<stoned> final fantasy six
<stoned> i mean
<stoned> :D
<spawn57> hmm i gotta try playing that
<spawn57> on my ds
<stoned> ubotu: hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<dwidmann> I've been meaning to play six too ... just haven't found the time :\
<stoned> ubotu: how old are you?
<stoned> a dumb bot
<nassim> so ? what can i do ?
<ardchoille> !bot | stoned
<ubotu> stoned: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<runlevelten> never any time for games these days :(
<felix> ubotu: can you help me change the resolution of my display?
<ardchoille> !fixres | felix
<ubotu> felix: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<stoned> ardchoille: I am aware of that.  I'm being goofy
<spawn57> felix: ubotu is a bod
<spawn57> bot
<nassim> i have tried many ways
<felix> ubotu: thanks!
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<draik> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ardchoille> stoned: Ah, ok. it was my day to be goofy yesterday
<stoned> ardchoille: in fact, I am acting like a two year old.
<draik> Hello ardchoille
<runlevelten> man these skeeto bites are getting big. I look like I've been shot.
<stoned> as if two year olds could use irc.
<ardchoille> Hi draik
<nassim> how can i reset my x server  to initial state ?
<stoned> nassim: initial state?
<nassim> yes
<felix> spawn57: sorry. i don't know. newbie here.
<draik> nassim: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ardchoille> nassim: Did you make a backup before editing xorg.conf?
<dwidmann> stoned: don't say something like that or someone somewherre might teach a two year old to do it.
<nassim> no
<dwidmann> stoned: just for spite, of course.
<nassim> :p
<stoned> nassim: follow what the top comments in /etc/X11/xorg.conf says if you edited your file by hand.  if not, then type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<runlevelten> my two-year-old restarted X the other day after her mum locked it.
<ardchoille> nassim: See what draik posted, that should help you
<nassim> thanx draik
<runlevelten> I kid you not
<draik> YW nassim
<nassim> another question
<runlevelten> accidentally, of course, but it was very funny because it _looked_ intentional
<stoned> dwidmann: no, ardchoille accused me of acting like a two yar old and refused to help me, and said this in a very very mean way.  I was being sarcastic.
<nassim> how to change my keyboard to azerty instead of qwerty ?
<dwidmann> stoned: all good and well. I can't get thru my days without a heavy dose of sarcasmn either :)
<runlevelten> get a screwdriver, and swap q with a and w with z xD
<stoned> dwidmann: :)
<ardchoille> runlevelten: lol
<stoned> dwidmann: what is the travesty with people?  It seems as if everyone is so very eager to pass judgement on others, by observing maybe as little as 2-3 lines they say on irc.
<stoned> "Yeh, you said 2 lines, but by what you said, I can tell your kind of people" is what comes across from these judgement passers.  anyway, I'm gonna go get a newer version of ktorrent this one seems to constantly want to crash
<Darkrift> anyone here play WOW ?
<stoned> Darkrift: the last warcraft I played was WC2 on windows 95
<Darkrift> heh
<Darkrift> i played 1 2 and 3
<Darkrift> friend is wanting me to try wow on a private server
<stoned> i didn't care much for 3
<Darkrift> finally got it installed in wine (2 days effort)
<stoned> i disliked diablo, but loved diablo 2
<Darkrift> heh
<stoned> simle mindless hack n slash
<Darkrift> i was a diablo2 god
<stoned> especially with some mods from d2mods.com
<marko_> does someone know how can i check how many free space do i have on a hard drive
<marko_> ?
<stoned> that game in single player or private realm is friggin awesome
<Darkrift> on christmas eve one year, i gave away 20 thousand soj's to n00bs
<stoned> marko_: df -h
<stoned> marko_: kdf
<stoned> marko_: man df
<Darkrift> my characters name was SantaClaws (assasin)
<Darkrift> hehe
<Darkrift> that made me known all across bnet
<Darkrift> quick q, how do i make beryl not autoload anymore
<stoned> Darkrift: I was called VS-TheGrim
<Darkrift> i decided my lappy runs better without it
<marko_> thanks
<stoned> we had a group named after texan black/death metal band called Vesperian Sorrow
<stoned> VS
<Darkrift> I started a clan, and after 2 months, we had 350 members
<stoned> there were a lot of VS members then as soon as I discovered mods I dropped bnet
<stoned> never went back again
<stoned> Darkrift: we concentrated on the quality of players, not quantity
<stoned> and mostly it was family and friends
<Darkrift> i used to dupe items, so i was able to give items to players who helped the clan and didnt just screw around, and that made users more loyal and happier
<stoned> and thier friends etc.
<Darkrift> my mom, gf, sister and brother used to play with me :)
<stoned> those things turn me off
<Darkrift> gf is now wife
<Darkrift> lol
<stoned> is she hot?
<Darkrift> when she wants to be
<stoned> or did you HAVE to marry her?
<Darkrift> lol
<Darkrift> no
<stoned> did you feel obligated to marry her or did you really actually want to?
<Darkrift> no shotgun wedding
<stoned> I'm just saying.  You can lie to whoever you want, but you can't lie to yourself.  If this isn't for you, get out right now while you still can.
<stoned> I've been with my woman for 21 years
<stoned> and I'm still in love with her just like the first time I saw her, its pretty sentimental and lovey duvvy stuff
<stoned> ;D
<stoned> Darkrift: so anyway, if you still play diablo, check out d2mods.com
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<rrbiz> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<stoned> is there a network activity monitor for kicker?
<chaotic> is there anything like daemontools not counting the mount command
<chaotic> for linux
<stoned> chaotic: for copy protection stuff huh
<stoned> no
<stoned> chaotic: if you pay, you can have that stuff in Cedega
<chaotic> .ccd  .nrg.bin .cue  mounting
<stoned> afaik, Cedega emulates almost all game copy protection methods
<stoned> chaotic: for that you will have to get conversion tools
<chaotic> i haerd nero linux
<stoned> bin > iso ccd > iso etc. etc.
<stoned> I have never heard of anything of the sort
<stoned> there is a cdemu
<stoned> I forget what exactly it supports
<stoned> probably just bin/cue
<runlevelten> stamps out mono from this machine
* runlevelten forgets to /me
<runlevelten> Begone, wooden horse of Microsoft!
<replman> Hi!
<runlevelten> hello.
<evilmm> mmm gimp
<replman> can anybody help me getting kubuntu installed on my computer? THe problem is, that the live-system does not recognise my IDE-Drive.
<amrush> does anyone know if ubuntu GTK+already installed ?
<amrush> hello .. Does anyone know if GTK+ is already installed in Ubuntu ?
<knapp> What channel do I need to be in for help w/ ipod, video, thinliquidfilm, ffmpeg, etc....
* scotty is away: Fooding
<labroid> Amarok help needed:  fresh install of Feisty, Amarok hangs on start.  Saw similar notes in FAQs but fixes there don't help.
<labroid> hello?
<labroid> Hmmm... Can't tell if this channel is dead or I just can't see people's input.  Can someone respond, please?
<thoreauputic> :)
<labroid> thank you!
<thoreauputic> labroid: it comes and goes...
<labroid> thor:  I think I've been here before and it was hopping.  I expected somethign with 200 users on...
<labroid> oh, well.  I guess another night.  Thanks!
<thoreauputic> labroid: You weren't very specific about your issue - have you tried installing libxine-extracodecs ?
<labroid> thor:  no.  Amarok hangs right out of the box on a new load.  I don't have a sound card installed, but just wanted to run amarok for the podcast downloads. I'm wondering if no sound capability is hanging it...
<thoreauputic> ah - could be
<thoreauputic> tried running it from a terminal to see any error messages?
<labroid> good idea; I'll try that.
<thoreauputic> first thing to try , always :)
<thoreauputic> one of the nice things about linux is the diagnostic capabilities :)
<chaotic> guys theres an update to fin repositories
<chaotic> firefox
<chaotic> mt
<chaotic> not  sure   if its in the ubuntu or the multiverse
<thoreauputic> firefox is in main
<chaotic> ah ok
<labroid> well, it gives me errors about invalid input devices, then after a while says "[Loader]  Amarok is taking a long time to load! Perhaps something has gone wrong?"  Amusing.
<labroid> I've left it to run in this state for some time (assuming it was building a media library or something) and it never un-hangs --even hours later
<knapp> I need some help with thinliquidfilm. It converts the video fine, but when I transfer it to my ipod, the video doesn't play, but the audio does.
<intelikey> what driver does this need  ?   http://intelikey.pastebin.us/38329
<Biovore> intelikey: thats in the kernel..
<Biovore> its nick
<Biovore> (nic)
<Biovore> I think its call 8139.o
<intelikey> Biovore what driver does it need ?
<intelikey> oh 8139   looking
<intelikey> have two matches  8139cp   8139too
<maturano> hi all!
<maturano> any speak spanish here?
<intelikey> !es | maturano
<ubotu> maturano: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<maturano> je :-) just asking....
<intelikey> hmmm still can't ping 192.168.0.2 from 192.168.0.1   crossover cable   with ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.? up   on both ends,     any clue-by-four ?
<Vistasucks> okay i so need some help
<damien__> Hey guys how can add somehting to my /etc/apt/sources ?
<intelikey> manual edit + apt-get update
<Vistasucks> do an sudo vi /etc.......
<damien__> Ty :)
<intelikey> !repos | damien__
<ubotu> damien__: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Vistasucks> I have an ati card in my laptop and when i run Desktop Effects i get this "The Composite extension is not available"
<Vistasucks> any thoughts ?
<intelikey> hmmm still can't ping 192.168.0.2 from 192.168.0.1   crossover cable   with ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.? up   on both ends,     any clue-by-four ?
<intelikey> !ati | Vistasucks
<ubotu> Vistasucks: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chaotic> how do i install something with .run files
<Vistasucks> thanks
<chaotic> kate just keeps coming up
<martoya> chaotic: chmod +x thefile.run && ./thefile.run
<chaotic> chaotic: chmod +x name.run && ./name.run
<chaotic> like that
<thunderbolt> Hmmm, the development version of the GIMP is having brush redrawing issues....
<darkaos> hola
<ses59_> i am trying to get a new modem to work on kubuntu and now understand why I can not make it work
<ses59_> I need help on making an install file
<darkaos> hi there
<martoya> !es darkaos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es darkaos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<darkaos> ???
<ses59_> the modem drivers are at www.camnix.com/drivers
<darkaos> you are triying to use a internal or external modem?
<ses59_> it has serval listed and i need to make an install file from source code
<ses59_> i need to know how to make the file
<darkaos> mmmm
<ses59_> i used tar and -zvf and made the folder but it does not list an install file
<darkaos> you tried ./config...??
<ses59_> i am missing something in the .make setup
<raylu> you mean ./configure?
<ses59_> internal
<raylu> ses59_: paste the results of ./configure
<raylu> what are you trying to compile anyway?
<ses59_> yes it might be ./config
<raylu> it's not ./config =\
<darkaos> yea configure
<ses59_> a modem driver
<darkaos> ./configure
<darkaos> make
<darkaos> make install
<raylu> (i think he knows the commands, darkaos)
<ses59_> but do i use slmdm 2.8.1 2.8.2 2.8.3  or 2.7.14
<raylu> generally...unless otherwise specified, you should go with the latest
<ses59_> ok
<ses59_> 2.8.3
<darkaos> ok
<darkaos> im stut up
<ses59_> ok just did the tar -zxvf and have a new folder on desktop and have cd into that folder is the next command ./configure
<ExplicitE> hi every body
<ses59_> i do not know the commands for make install
<raylu> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ExplicitE> oOo TQ
<raylu> ses59_, did configure run successfully?
<ExplicitE> (^-^)
<ses59_> hello explicite
<ExplicitE> hi ses59
<ses59_> i have not run configure yet will do that now
<lontra> what's the kde package for the science/math programs?
<ExplicitE> i got a copy of ubuntu 6.06 LTS ^^
<raylu> i see
<raylu> lontra, packages are specific programs. you mean repository?
<ExplicitE> btw where i can get decoder so i can play VCD and DVD file
<raylu> brb
<ses59_> i tried sudo ./configure and get error command not found
<BluesKaj> !codecs |  ExplicitE
<ubotu> ExplicitE: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ExplicitE> TQ
<chaotic> chaotic@chaotic-desktop:~/Desktop$ chaotic: chmod +x BNR2beta-0.14.7.run && ./BNR2beta-0.14.7.run
<chaotic> bash: chaotic:: command not found
<chaotic> what should i do
<BluesKaj> and
<BluesKaj> !libdvdcss2 | ExplicitE
<ubotu> ExplicitE: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<stoned> how do I make the 'windows' key popup kde menu?
<lontra> huh?  i am talking the math, teaching, science programs installed by default in a vanilla kde ...
<CU> can some one tell me why im getting "The Composite extension is not available" when i run  Desktop Effects
<chaotic> how do i install .run files
<ses59_> thank you ubotu i wish i had found this site 3 weeks ago and saved me a lot of trouble
<underdog5004> chaotic, try just doing this in a terminal: sh filename.run
<ses59_> i am now going to the computer and try scanmodem
<ses59_> have a nice evening and i have bookmarked this site on my pbwiki page
<chaotic> wow thats amazingg
<chaotic> ithe binary newsreader has an installer it looks identical to windows in staller
<chaotic> even creates a desktop icon for u
<converter> hali
<keisangi> someone could help me to install support for this printer :  sharp mx2300fg ?
<keisangi> i see this printer listed in supported device on kde printer wizard
<keisangi> when i install it and try to print something, i hear the printer doing stuffs.. so there's a response, but nothing come out ?
<chaotic> if u have a windows partition  mounted
<chaotic> can u load wmplayer  with wine
<hitmanWilly> chaotic, ive never had any luck with that
<underdog5004> chaotic, ...why would you want to?
<hitmanWilly> chaotic, at least with the new ones, it does some kind of wga check which of course wine fails
<hitmanWilly> DasKreech, live cd, i see :)
<chaotic> it doesnt checkkkk  wga every time u load  it
<chaotic> plus   i have 10 on it
<chaotic> i   just want something a can have a library of and alsa    watch audio  and video within
<DasKreech> hitmanWilly: gutsy FTW
<hitmanWilly> chaotic, why not just amarok?
<trakinas> has anyone here ever used k9copy?
<willis_> not tried that yet.
<willis_> i need to some day.
<trakinas> i get an error i shouldnt.
<brad> could someone possibly help me set up my wireless card?
<brad> I have an Asus A8V-E motherboard with onboard wireless, I can get the wireless build with a websearch in a sec
<brad> or I'm sure someone knows the command ^_^
<jono> whats a good program on linux to replace a program such as Ares that does both p2p searching and Torrents?
<brad> also, I've decided to buy the book Ubuntu for the Non-Geek, so I will in the future be less clueless on IRC channels hopefully
<willis_> ktorrent does p2p and has search features.
<jono> i'm on a network that limits my torrent traffic
<willis_> theres the protocall encryption feature. :) that may help
<jono> hrmmmm
<jono> all yopu have to do is check the box for it?
<willis_> Ktorrent has a check box for 'protocal encryption' and only allow encrypted connectons.
<jono> what program would you recommend to download single music tracks?
<klobster> why does system settings >> system services move so slow?
<klobster> jono: apple music store?
<vitaly> Holo
<jono> klobster: Thanks...but i don't support apple
<hitmanWilly> klobster, the apple music store won't work on nix due to the 'fairplay' DRM scheme
<willis_> legalmp3.com :)
<hitmanWilly> emusic myself
<trakinas> soulseek myself
<jono> all mp3 downloads are legal for me...i live in Canada :)
<trakinas> then local tore. =D
<willis_> I just get out the large box of cd's ive gotten.. and rip a few more to my hd.
<jono> and i'm a poor student
<klobster> hitmanwilly: thats changing
<trakinas> jono: same!
<hitmanWilly> klobster, S...L...O...W...L...Y
<klobster> true
<jono> do many people still use limewire?
<hitmanWilly> i will say that apple has the best chance of getting the music industry to stop using DRM
<klobster> hey do i need the kdm or gdm to be started up at boot?  if it doesn't, Xorg will still call it, no?
<willis_> you can use 'startx' to start X :)
<hitmanWilly> klobster, nope, Xorg will call whatevers set up in ~/.xinitrc
<klobster> good.
<hitmanWilly> klobster, or, if that doesn't exist, whatever the default wm is
<klobster> thank you.
<brad> could someone possibly help me create a partition out of free space on my hard drive
<brad> essentially, I decided it would be best if I put the OS and system files on one partition and media files on another
<willis_> gparted from a live cd is handy for that.
<brad> ok, I was going to ask if that was the best way to do it
<ADiCT3D> Can someone help me im getting an error out while trying to compile firefox: configure: error: --enable-application=APP is required
<willis_> but are you trying to merge 2 data partitions?
<brad> I simply didnt want to do it all haphazardly
<brad> no
<brad> I want the OS on one, and a seperate media partition
<brad> for music, videos, etc
<brad> i did see the option in the install, did a lot of partitioning, I just want to make sure I Do it right
<brad> and dont mess up my system which is working great
<willis_> i tend to use lots of extra hard drives. :)
<brad> and I downloaded QTparted but it wont let me make an ext3 which I believe is the better type of hard drive?
<brad> does it just need me to do it from a live cd instead of using the hdd?
<brad> but, essentially what I want is for the media drive to show up on my desktop like C drive if I were using windows
<willis_> you do NOT (cant?) use gparted/qtparted on a mounted drive
<willis_> Thats why one uses them normally from a live cd.
<DasKreech> brad: do you have a /home partiton?
<willis_> showing on the desktop = trivial
<ADiCT3D> Can someone help me with a firefox ./configure error? Im new to compiling everything and when i try to compile it errors out with "configure: error: --enable-application=APP is required" How do i fix this can someone help?
<brad> I have the one main partition mounted as root, simply a 20 gigabyte partition on a 160 gb drive
<brad> its ext 3, I have a home folder, it isnt its own partition
<willis_> so how many partitions total do you have?
<Manson> 
<brad> two, a /root partition, the swap partition, and free space
<brad> I have like 132 gigs of unpartitioned space
<DasKreech> brad: if I may a /home partition is a good idea
<DasKreech> While you are doing partitions :)
<willis_> depending on the size of the freespace. :) ya could just make a partition there and mount it whever ya want
<brad> when you say a /home partition, do you mean for all of my files etc
<brad> because that is what i am talking about
<willis_>  - /home is where all users 'home' directories are at.. correct.
<brad> so can I do this from the partitioning screen  on the install on the live cd without messing it up
<willis_> mounting /home to its own parittion, or drive is quite common.
<DasKreech> brad: all of your settings are kept in /home/username
<willis_> use gparted or whatever, and create a new partitionon the unallocated space.
<brad> I'm aware, right now that is on my root partition
<willis_> You do hae some 'unallocated' ?    'free space' is not the same as 'unallocated'
<brad> yes, unallocated, unpartitioned, cleared it all off, and only put the install on 20 gigabytes of 160
<brad> didnt do anything else with the other space
<brad> so that my music and video files which are on an external hdd right now could have s afe and stable partition to move back to
<brad> I've just put it off a bit...
<DasKreech> when You reinstall (many years from now hopefully) it will keep all your data and settings
<hitmanWilly> brad, my suggestion would be to mount the unallocated on /home
<hitmanWilly> wow, should probably scroll up next time :)
<ADiCT3D> Can someone help me with a compiling error? "configure: error: --enable-application=APP is required"
<brad> ok
<brad> will it cause problems that currently it is putting stuff in a home folder on the root partition?
<trakinas> ADiCT3D: which app?
<ADiCT3D> im compiling firefox
<willis_> you will MOVE your /home data over to the new partition, then mountit as /home permently :)
<trakinas> why is that?
<willis_> or mount it, then link /home to it.
<trakinas> you have firefox on reps
<ADiCT3D> it is crashing
<ADiCT3D> i want it compiled myself
<brad> do I want to tell it to be a primary partition or extended partition?
<willis_> i doubt if that will help.
<willis_> brad,  when in doubt.. use primary
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> ADiCT3D: Did you set the build options?
<ADiCT3D> WhtWolfTeraDyne: Build option?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> ADiCT3D: Hold on, I'll get a link.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> ADiCT3D: http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Configuring_Build_Options
<ADiCT3D> WhtWolfTeraDyne: so this isnt an easy task to build FF?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> The Firefox\Thunderbird\Sunbird\SeaMonkey compiling system isn't the standard "Configure, Make, Make Install"
<ADiCT3D> WhtWolfTeraDyne: ffs it keeps crashing with flash :( and yeah..
<Alisa> '''
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> ADiCT3D: If you follow the build documentation, it's not too hard.
<willis_> Im not sure that recompiling FF would fix the flash crashing problem
<ADiCT3D> WhtWolfTeraDyne: I guess i'll pass on compiling it them :P
<K-Ryan> Anyone know anything fun to do while on a console session?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> willis_: I'll agree with you on that.
<willis_> K-Ryan,  theres some asci-animation demo thats cool to watch.. but i forget its name
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> K-Ryan: nethack?
<willis_> K-Ryan,  or use mplayer and its aalib feature to watch the matrix in ascii animation! :)
<Alisa>  
<Manson>  
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Alisa: ?
<K-Ryan> WhtWolfTeraDyne: Tried it, too tough
<K-Ryan> willis_: No freaking way, it can do that?
<Alisa>      
<brad> now that I have this new partition how do I mount it to home from gparted?
<willis_> brad,  gparted dont do the mounting
<Alisa> so many people
<Manson> ya ya
<willis_> brad,  edit the fstab  and put the right entry in there..
<willis_> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ADiCT3D> Gparted is best
<willis_> or use the gui tools (but it pays to learn about the fstab file)
<ADiCT3D> fstab is easy to use
* WhtWolfTeraDyne is watching the Linux.com vidoe tutorial on installing Kubuntu
<brad> ty
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> video*
<willis_> boot, click, click,, next.. enter user/pass.. wait... reboot. :)
<Sayers> howdy
<K-Ryan> Hi Sayers
<ADiCT3D> im proud to have abandoned microsoft winblows a few weeks ago
<Alisa> hi
<Sayers> how does Compiz fusion run on KDE?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> willis_: Yes, it's that simple, but I'm watching it because I want to see how this guy explains it.
<Manson> hi alisa
<Alisa> hi manson
<Manson> :)
<Alisa> give me your foto manson
<Manson> :-D
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<stoned> Marilyn Manson
<Sayers> uhm, Compiz on kubuntu = Working?
<K-Ryan> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
* WhtWolfTeraDyne smacks "Roblimo" with a keyboard for installing Firefox and Thunderbird on Kubuntu instead of using Konqueror and Kontact in his tutorial
<Sayers> K-Ryan: Oh no, Compiz /fusion/
<K-Ryan> !compizfusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compizfusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> !fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> Sayers: Sorry, I don't know anything about it so the best I can do is check the bot triggers, sorry.
<Sayers> Well it works fine with Ubuntu so Im sure it works here
<K-Ryan> Sayers: Should
<dsmith__> is kubuntu capable of running on a Mac?
<Sayers> Only if it's an intell chip
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Sayers: Wrong. There's a PPC version as well.
<Sayers> dsmith__: Only if its a processor
<Sayers> :-)
<dsmith__> I was asked today
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Sayers: O_O; That'll work.
<dsmith__> so intel processor, PPC distro?
<willis_> ive had kubutun on my ppc mac..
<Sayers> Get the PPC arch of it
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> dsmith__: No. Intel mac uses the i386 version. The older PPC macs need the PPC version
<dsmith__> oh!, ok
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> ...
* dsmith__ vists Apple store to install Ubuntu
<willis_> ppc version is  sort of getting phased out isent it? dont hear much about it any more
<dsmith__> hehe
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> willis_: They've ended official support for PPC.
<Manson> where i may download codecs for videofiles? and VLC player too?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> That doesn't help...
<willis_> WhtWolfTeraDyne,  i was thinking that..
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1131 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Manson> thanks
<hitmanWilly> Manson, i would suggest downloading the actual vlc source vice getting the one from the repos, it has a lot of stuff disabled iirc
<K-Ryan> What's iirc?
<hitmanWilly> if i remember correctly
<K-Ryan> Oh, thanks
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> K-Ryan: If I Remember\Recall Correctly
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> too late
<K-Ryan> WhtWolfTeraDyne: Thanks anyway ;)
<hitmanWilly> Manson, one of the very few instances i ever reccomend that
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> You know. It's odd. If I'm on my laptop, I'll start looking at my desktop more, and if I'm on my desktop, I'll keep looking back at my laptop...
<K-Ryan> That's a bit of an oxymoron
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> ?
<K-Ryan> Because the more you look at your desktop, the more you look at your laptop, but the more you look at your laptop, the more you look at your desktop.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> K-Ryan: If I'm ON. Keyword being "on". When you're "on" a computer, it usually means you're using it at that moment.
<K-Ryan> WhtWolfTeraDyne: I know, I'm just teasing =P
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> And that previous sentence I made is why I only scored a 56% on the writing section of the COMPASS test I took earlier.
<randy> Howdy I need some help, every time i try to ./configure i get checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables as an error
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<hitmanWilly> randy, you need build-essential
<K-Ryan> randy: You most likely don't have the build-essential package
<randy> whats !b-e do?
<K-Ryan> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<K-Ryan> DO that
<K-Ryan> *Do
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> randy: The "!" is what causes the bot, "Ubotu", to post one of his factoids into the chat.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<willis_> !we love you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about we love you - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<randy> haha
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> I really should remember to turn down the volume before starting an episode of The Linux Link Tech Show. Dann still hasn't gotten the volume right...
<randy> THANKS!! whew I was getting frustrated
<K-Ryan> No problem
<randy> oh wait
<randy> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<randy> !X libraries
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x libraries - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<randy> drats
<sayers> Come on, please msg ubotu
<randy> Im new to this IRC thing >_<
<sayers> do /msg ubotu Hey
<willis_> i think theres the xlibs-dev package for that.
<willis_> thers so many dev packages.. its scary
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> sayers: I thought "msg"ing was turned off for unregistered users...
<hitmanWilly> randy, probably xorg-x11-dev or something like that
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> randy: "sudo aptitude install xorg-dev"
<randy> haha i tried "sudo apt-get install xorg-dev"
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> randy: That will work as well.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> AFK. Going to take a shower...
<DasKreech> Why the heck isn't there a Seamonkey package
<DasKreech> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<randy> ...seamonkey package?
<patrick_> Does anyone know why I would be able to enable plugin for Banshee and receive radio play in Ubuntu. However, in my Kubuntu environment its saying no codec.
<patrick_> I tried to find what multimedia codecs were different from the two desktops. Haven't found anything out of the ordinary.
<ShockValue> is there a good kde-type mysql frontend? k
<Gtwy> does anyone know of a cheap, but reliable, hardware RAID controller that is very compatible with linux? hotswappable is a plus
<ShockValue> google "3ware"
<Gtwy> ShockValue: thanks
<ShockValue> excellent hardware + linux support
<ShockValue> and the older models on ebay go for "cheap" depending on your buget :)
<ShockValue> (which is still too expensive to me :)
<miles> is there any flashplayer solution for AMD64?
<miles> besides gnash (which is hardly a solution)
<DasKreech> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
* miles hopes he didnt piss off stallman with that last comment
<miles> was that ppc directed at me?
<DasKreech> randy: Yeah seamonkey
<kirke> Hi,  somebody knows how to edit "/etc/resolv.conf" PERMANENTLY ??
<intelikey> well i'm less ignorant than i was 8 hours ago
<intelikey> kirke could make it immutable   but that's not the "right" way
<kirke> ok, tell me 'the right way'.
<randy> ok i hate to be a complete newb but, now i am getting a KDE configure error. "Checking for KDE... configure: error: in the prefix, youve chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail. So, check this please and use another prefix!"
<intelikey> well that's the one i don't know
<intelikey> !b-e | randy
<ubotu> randy: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<intelikey> randy kdelibs-dev  or something like that is the package it's looking for
<kirke> intelikey, so, How can I make it 'immutable' ?
<intelikey> kirke sudo chattr +i /etc/reslov.conf
<kirke> intelikey, what does that?
<intelikey> there's no telling what all that will break tho
<intelikey> kirke makes the file immutable
<intelikey> can't be changed.
<miles> wat is the command to find out what kernel you are running?
<miles> i thought it was 'uname -r'
<intelikey> uname
<miles> echo 'uname -r' i mean
<kirke> intelikey, and, how can I make it mutable again?
<intelikey> yeah miles uname -a
<miles> k thx
<intelikey> kirke -i
<intelikey> kirke sudo chattr -i /etc/reslov.conf
<intelikey> kirke i think    man chattr    would be in order
<kirke> intelikey, ok thanks!
<intelikey> welcome
<thunderbolt> Hello, how's it going?
<yotsuya> Hi all, I am using text install (7.04), it freezes at 85% saying "Installed openoffice.org-java-common". Any ideas?
<intelikey> kirke there is probably something in /etc/network/  that can do basicly the same thing   but i am still network illiterate
<DasKreech> randy: You need the Kde-devel headers
<miles> yotsuya: you know, oddly enough, i had that same problem
<miles> yotsuya: what version of ubuntu are you installing ?
<DasKreech> yotsuya: run the CD check on it
<arun> how do i move stuff from 'lost & found' to it's proper location in the kmenu?
<miles> i know 7.04, but ubuntu, ubuntu-server, kubuntu
<intelikey> sounds kinda like java asking for a contract agreement
<miles> that exact same thing happened to me on a alt-install of ubuntu...i ended up DLing ubuntu-server instead
<yotsuya> kubuntu 7.04 on a Sony laptop. I ran the check before, maybe should run it again?..
<arun> yotsuya: what's the problem
<miles> alternate install of kubuntu halts at 85%
<arun> ah
<miles> i remember letting it sit for about an hour when i was doing it at work and it still didnt move
<yotsuya> I am running the alt-install because the graphical installer freezes on my laptop seconds after it starts
<yotsuya> it freezes at the same place, just as miles says it did in his case
<miles> yotsuya: hate to tell you this, but i never found a solution and just DL'ed a different version of ubuntu
<miles> but this was on a server at work, not my box im on now
<yotsuya> let me check what's available for download...
<yotsuya> miles: from the official site, I get links to "desktop" and "alternate" for multiple architectures. What did you install?
<arun> anyone use ubuntu server edition here?
<miles> at work i do
<miles> arun
<miles> yotsuya: i was trying to install 7.04 ubuntu
<arun> how has your experience been with it miles/
<miles> it was alt-install
<yotsuya> Wait, a miracle happened! On a third attempt, after 20 minutes of sitting idle at 85%, it moved on and finished the installation!
<arun> as in, are you using it as a server or desktop?
<miles> reinstalled with ubuntu-server 7.04
<miles> arun: i run a ubuntu-server at work
<arun> yotsuya: congrats
<miles> its pretty nice
<arun> cool.. i just read the info on the site, it seems ridiculously easy to set up a server using ubuntu
<miles> i  had a little difficulty getting tasksel to set up a lamp stack
<yotsuya> Thanks, it's all because of you guys. Software respects people who can fix it, and starts to work when they are around :)
<miles> glad i could help?
<miles> arun: ive only used ubuntu-server and sles 10 for a server, ubuntu smoke sles
<thunderbolt> Hmmm, anyone ever use Grumpy here?
<miles> !grumpy | miles
<miles> dont know what it is
<arun> whats grumpy
<thunderbolt> It was supposed to be sort of like Debian Experimental for Ubuntu.
<arun> i love the names of linux software.. yesterday someone asked for aircrack and airsnort heh
<thunderbolt> Grumpy Groundhog.
<miles> debian experimental?
<miles> i thought ubuntu was a derivative of debian
<DasKreech> thunderbolt: It never really existed
<thunderbolt> DasKreech: Ah, thanks.
<thunderbolt> It is, but Debian Experimental is where all the really new packages go, that are *really* likely to break your system. If I understand it properly, even more unstable than Sid.
<miles> yea, i just looked it up
<craftycorner> hello
<COONiA> fr ?
<craftycorner> my nautilus keeps crashing
<craftycorner> can i uninstall then reinstall?
<miles> !nautilus | craftycorner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<miles> does mark shuttleworth even like computers?
<miles> or is he just an entrepenuer
<Daisuke_Ido> in other words, nautilus is persona non grata in the kubuntu world.
<yotsuya> What's the difference between the server and "standard" ubuntu? With Windows, it's the "premium" features that you are supposed to pay for. How does it work in open source world?
<miles> yotsuya: server doesnt have a gui number 1
<Daisuke_Ido> yotsuya: the server version is customized with packages that would be required on a server
<miles> yea, the server install includes an option to install lamp or dns
<arun> no gui??
<miles> i havent looked into it too much either, but id imagine the kernel is optimized for server processes
<miles> yea, its all text-mode
<miles> aka leet mode
<intelikey> i think the second box here has a loose ide cable....     getting some strnge drive actions.
<arun> yotsuya: higher security as well
<arun> no ports are open
<yotsuya> seems like a configuration option: reconfigure kernel for server / reboot?
<yotsuya> Why different install?
<arun> yotsuya: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/WhatIsUbuntu/serveredition
<_dac> anyone here from France?
<intelikey> ok someone tell me how to share the dialup connection with LAN ?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !fr | _dac
<ubotu> _dac: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<_dac> ty
<yotsuya> OK, a newbie question... Adept Updater asks me for a root password, but I never set one. What do I do?
<miles> sudo passwd in console
<arun> yotsuya: it's the password you set for your username
<miles> "sudo passwd"
<arun> same password
<arun> the one you set during installation
<intelikey> yotsuya it's not asking for the root password it's asking for your passwd
<yotsuya> But that's the password for an unprivileged account, isn't it?
<intelikey> nope
<arun> no, just use it
<intelikey> you are "root jr."
<arun> haha
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<arun> we're all rooting for you
<arun> ok sorry.
<miles> o nose
* intelikey remembers konkey kong jr.
<miles> i never understood how that was supposed to make ubuntu secure
<DasKreech> !fr | COONiA
<ubotu> COONiA: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<miles> if they cracked ur password, making them type it to escalate privelages isnt really mitigation
<miles> at all
<yotsuya> Yeah, I ran sudo under many unixes, and I understand what it does, I am just confused about the "root" password being the same as my regular (non-root) user
<miles> yea same
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> netsplit...
<miles> educate me
<intelikey> miles the theory is "they don't know your user name, so they have to crack two things the user name and the passwd"   in relity most people show the user name when they login to irc    and that's where most crackers would be anyway....
<DasKreech> yotsuya: Server has no packages that take up "useless" memory
<miles> so you guys know my password now?! o nose!
<yotsuya> DasKreech: give me an example?
<intelikey> miles and your login name "miles"
<miles> still, knowing the user is half the battle
<miles> yotsuya: example = no gui
<DasKreech> yotsuya: Like a Pretty GUI
<miles> beat u to it
<arun> anyone here use ardour?
<DasKreech> Or an ugly one
<miles> shoot..so i should probably switch my irc name huh
<DasKreech> yotsuya: If you like you can make a second user. That user will have no root privvies at all
<yotsuya> Oh, I see, it's different from Windows, heh
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> arun: #audour is their IRC channel
<arun> it's ardour
<arun> thanks though
<DasKreech> yotsuya: The way it normally works is that there is root and others
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Sorry. I ment #ardour
<DasKreech> However since everyone knows there is a root thats the aacount they try to hack
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> I'm seeing it in the channel listing and I still misspell it.
<miles> 127.0.0.1 - hack me
<thunderbolt> I can beat that, I'm at 0.0.0.0, hah!\
<DasKreech> the Ubuntu way has no account available named "root" so the real "root" account is one unknown to people casually trying to hack your machine
<miles> haha
<miles> oooooooo
<miles> so thats why they do it...i got it
<miles> thats why you cant log in as root at the splash
<yotsuya> I see, that's exactly what MS guys got wrong - I want to be "root" and a regular user, why do I want two accounts?
<DasKreech> However yeah.. if they do get your password then you are grossly bent over
<miles> ha
<DasKreech> yotsuya: Well you should never ever ever run your narmally daily stuff in the root account
<DasKreech> normal
<miles> yotsuya: regular user account for regular use, like irc...root account for administration like installing new software or editing a config file
<yotsuya> ...so, in Windows world, you have to be root all the time, and all the security measures don't mena anything
<DasKreech> With the ubuntu way you can use your new super account for daily things and elevate when you need to
<miles> vista kinda copied ubuntu with that
<yotsuya> makes sense
<thunderbolt> I'm more afraid of someone deleting all the stuff in my home directory, then separating root privileges to another account doesn't really help...
<DasKreech> however if even that makes you nervous you can make an even less priveliged user (your second user by default)
<miles> but it sucks
<DasKreech> miles: copied Unix :)
<miles> eep
<miles> never used it
<ShockValue> is there a package someplace for QtMyAdmin  ?
<DasKreech> thunderbolt: Yeah In that case lock down your box
<DasKreech> ShockValue: Ehh?
<thunderbolt> Of course :)
<DasKreech> miles: It's very very very annoying
<DasKreech> I've been asked 6 time to authorize to press one button
<yotsuya> "21392 updates available"? How can THAT be?!
<miles> o yea
<DasKreech> it's also very inconsistent
<miles> i got vista on my work laptop
<miles> its a joke
<DasKreech> yotsuya: Floating point error?
<ShockValue> DasKreech: its a mysql admin package.. pretty popular.. but i cant find it in aptitude or any .deb packs on the web
<miles> "are you sure you want to run this?" ...uh yea thats why i clicked it
<ShockValue> errr synaptic.. whatever the hell this thing is :)
<yotsuya> DasKreech: no, just asked for updates
<DasKreech> ShockValue: MyPHPadmin?
<ShockValue> yes, like that, but not php. qt
<DasKreech> !find qtadmin
<ubotu> Package/file qtadmin does not exist in feisty
<miles> o that is sick
<miles> i didnt know about
<miles> !flex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DasKreech> ShockValue: Maybe packages.ubuntu.com
<miles> woops
<miles> !find flex
<ubotu> Found: flex, flex-doc, flex-old, flex-old-doc, qobex (and 9 others)
<DasKreech> !search qtadmin
<ubotu> Found:
<DasKreech> hi intelikey
<intelikey> DasKreech
<DasKreech> nikkiana: Hiya
<nikkiana> hi DasKreech
<miles> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DasKreech> nikkiana: how are you?
<nikkiana> DasKreech, not bad :)
<DasKreech> Excellent! :)
<yotsuya> OK, folks, another newbie question... how do I know if my wireless works?
<miles> "iwconfig"
<miles> do you know what card it is yotsuya
<intelikey> hmm seems i have to install "iptables" to be able to forward the ppp0 to eth0
<yotsuya> ok, it gives me a bunch under "wlan0" - what's to look for?
<miles> yea
<intelikey> yotsuya you could use iwconfig  maybe ?
<intelikey> oh sorry i'
<intelikey> 'm late
<Gtwy> 3ware is a little pricy
<Gtwy> any other decent hardware RAID controllers that support linux?
<sfire> intelikey: I got a great guide for that earlier
<sfire> intelikey: http://www.netadmintools.com/art216.html
<sfire> works flawlessly
<sfire> oops
<sfire> wrong guide
<yotsuya> It says ESSID="" - guess that means I'm not connected?
<miles> yotsuya : "iwconfig wlan0 essid <<enter your network broadcast id here>>"
<miles> you probably gotta put a sudo before all that though
<miles> !essid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about essid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> sfire :)
<sfire> intelikey: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<intelikey> k
<sfire> that was the guide
<intelikey> what port is irc ?
<miles> 6667 i think
<Riyoxke> 6667
<intelikey> and ?
<miles> no and
<intelikey> there is another very common port
<miles> o
<miles> i dunno then
<miles> i know 6667
<intelikey> yeah i remembered that one.  but the other is in the 9k range i think
<intelikey> not sure.
<yotsuya> miles: now it reads ESSID:"right value"
<yotsuya> miles: Am I connected, though?
<sfire> I had to do a 'sudo ifup wlan0'
<miles> is "right value" your essid?
<yotsuya> yeah
<miles> if it is, yea do "sudo ifup wlan0" though i usually do "ifdown wlan0;ifup wlan0"
<miles> if your network has a key, make sure to do "iwconfig wlan0 key <<ur key here>>"
<miles> if its wep, if its wpa, u need the wpa_supplicant and thats a whole new can of worms that i never got figured out
<yotsuya> "Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0"
<miles> do u need a key?
<yotsuya> sure, I'm not running an open network
<miles> enter "iwconfig wlan0 key <<ur key here>>" in case u havent yet
<miles> it might be easier to get a network manager package from the repos
<miles> but i guess you cant if ur wireless doesnt work..hmm
<yotsuya> I have the wired connection up
<intelikey> crap.  have to install cron and log rotate.   not that i'll ever use them...
<intelikey> i think i even installed passwd and adduser     this box is starting to look generic, rather than one of mine.
<miles> does it have glibc??
* miles gasps
<ok> hello
<ok> o wow, i didnt know thats how you changed your name
<miles> .
<intelikey> yeah   i can't find a way to run without it.
<intelikey> libc that is
* thunderbolt is going to eat his video card
<thunderbolt> Stupid Radeon 7000, doesn't work with the GIMP, or Blender or vegastrike...
<intelikey> -:- miles is now known as ok
<intelikey> <ok> hello
<miles> yea?
<miles> i was just testng something
<yotsuya> About the wireless key... what do I put in, if I have "WPA-PSK (Wi-Fi Protected Access Pre-Shared Key)
<yotsuya> set on my router?
<arun> thunderbolt: ATI cards are bad for health. Eat nVidia.
<miles> you need the wpa_supplicant
<miles> and i dont know anything about it other than i couldnt get it to work
<thunderbolt> arun: I think that's a good policy.
<miles> !counter-strike
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about counter-strike - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thunderbolt> be right back.
<yotsuya> ok... any other methods of setting up a protected WiFi netowrk?
<thunderbolt> Curses, does anyone have any tips to get the X server to play nicer with a Radeon 7000? it doesn't seem to be working well with the XOR command...
<thunderbolt> Or barring that, a good nVidia card for Ubuntu?
<thunderbolt> AGP port...
<sfire> my new PC is comming with a junk ATI... plan to sell it as soon as it arrives (the video card)
<arun> i use an nvidia geforce 6150, it works pretty well
<sfire> ATI is just worthless
* NightBird is tired
* mo0osah hugs intelikey
<thunderbolt> Here's a spectacularly dumb question: Is there anything I should do before popping the new card in? Or does Kubuntu do through something akin to a 'discover hardware' phase for graphics cards on bootup?
<NightBird> turn the computer off
<thunderbolt> Well, yes :)
<thunderbolt> And de-static myself.
<NightBird> I don't believe kubuntu does a hardware discover for the video card
<NightBird> so you should probably make sure the default driver is selected for the X server
<mo0osah> NightBird: it should....
<marcelol> so how many people have started up use Compiz Fusion
<mo0osah> marcelol: isn't it still alpha?
<NightBird> mo0osah: that rarely stops people from using fun programs :P
<Daisuke_Ido> marcelol: if the control panel worked for me, i would
* marcelol nods
<NightBird> that having been said, no I haven't played with Compiz Fusion
<mo0osah> I guess i'm too paranoid that my system would get crapped
<mo0osah> marcelol: have you?f
<marcelol> yeah....just read it's in Tribe 3....was curious if anyone thought it was anywhere ready for primetime
<marcelol> I'm debating it...
<mo0osah> marcelol: are you using compiz or beryl atm?
<marcelol> just got Beryl working comfortably on my system
<Admiral_Chicago> marcelol: i'm looking to install it but the beryl wiki is down and i use that for my information
<mo0osah> marcelol: cool, what kind of gfx card do you have?
<Daisuke_Ido> speaking from experience (this isn't beryl related) but one of the first things i would tell every kubuntu user to do upon getting their system set up is install yakuake
<mo0osah> ! mo0osah
<Daisuke_Ido> that's probably the tool i love most of all
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mo0osah - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mo0osah> !yakuake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yakuake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<marcelol> old Gfx card
<marcelol> GeForce Go 4200
<marcelol> 4 year old laptop
<mo0osah> ohh, my notebook is over two year old as well
<Ice9> hello
<mo0osah> Daisuke_Ido: so what's so cool about yakuake?
<Ice9> I'm having some sound issues, just installed ubuntu, I'm seeing that there aren't any linux drivers for my card, is there a workaround to get this working?
<Daisuke_Ido> terminal emulator that sticks around
<Daisuke_Ido> f12 to drop it from the top of the screen, other times it's not visible
<Daisuke_Ido> no need to ever open konsole, you always have a terminal handy
<mo0osah> Ice9 what kind of card?
<Ice9> SB X-fi fatality
<marcelol> and kudos go to crdlib who helped me work it out....
<sfire> Ice9: the latest ones are not supported
<sfire> Ice9: there is only one X-fi supported and its baised on the audigy 2 chipset
<sfire> (thats why its supported)
<marcelol> you have to turn on "Copy" in Rendering Path and Disable Yields
<sfire> anything with the new chipset isn't working
<marcelol> but it works
<marcelol> just wish the decorator repositories worked
<Daisuke_Ido> marcelol: i haven't had any problem with them
<Daisuke_Ido> i get the error calling tar a couple times, but nothing serious
<marcelol> I can't dload anything from the "officia" repositories
<Ice9> which x-fi is supported?
<sfire> the lowest model
<sfire> I was looking just last night for a new sound card
<sfire> its the 53 dollar basic one... none of the others are supported
<Ice9> think using those drivers would let me have some sound?
* intelikey likes his old old old es1688 sound card,  
<sfire> no
<sfire> totally different chipset
<Ice9> so there's no workaround or anything?
<sfire> nope
<marcelol> it always say "error calling tar"
<sfire> they can't make the card even make a noise... and creative are being dicks
<sfire> (as always)
<Ice9> freakin' unreal
<sfire> I know... I wanted one too
<marcelol> sfire....I remember when I worked at IBM, and we were trying to get SoundBlaster 1 support in OS/2
<mo0osah> Daisuke_Ido: is it possible to make yakuake transparent?
<marcelol> Creative was being a dick in the face of a 60Billion dollar company go figure
<marcelol> so anyone know how to make emerald properly use the GPL'd themes ?
<Daisuke_Ido> mo0osah: not sure, never tried
<marcelol> Hmmm
<Daisuke_Ido> but it doesn't really need to be, it's not out unless you're using it
<Admiral_Chicago> #ubuntu-effects is your friend
<marcelol> g'night folks...thanks Admiral_Chicago
<mo0osah> Daisuke_Ido: true, true
<intelikey> anyone see jucato in the last few days ?
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm, no, i haven't.  odd
<intelikey> i think he found another pinguin
<mo0osah> does compiz fusion have official website? too lazy to google
<mo0osah> or atleast a list of supported graphics card like on beryl website
<Daisuke_Ido> compiz fusion = beryl + compiz.  if it works with beryl, it'll work with this.
<jombee> compiz fusion f-ing rocks
<mo0osah> Daisuke_Ido: good to know
<intelikey> would you like to forward ports from one or more external IP addresses to one or more internal IP addresses (yes/no) :  <<<<  i'm pretty sure that's what i want.   but i'm network illiterate,   what ports do i forward from ppp0 to eth0  for internet sharing ?
<intelikey> anyone ?
* mo0osah scratches his head
* jombee checks google
<mo0osah> intelikey: i thought port forwarding was for services such as ftp so they get to the right pc on the network...
<surgy> i installed windows on a second hard drive, kubuntu was allready installed..... and now it auto boots into windows everytime, how do i fix grub so that i have a choice again?
<jombee> If I remember right you just have to set the default gateway correctly
<Admiral_Chicago> mo0osah: opencompositing.org
<intelikey> mo0osah ok. you the man.   i've never done this before
<jombee> intelikey: are you using ubuntu and do you have 2 network cables
<mo0osah> surgy: http://apcmag.com/5459/dualboot_ubuntu_and_windows_xp
<intelikey> jombee dialup  yes ubuntu server
<jombee> I see a howto to do it with the desktop edition, but I'm sure it will work the same way.
<jombee> http://ubuntulinuxhowto.blogspot.com/2006/06/setup-your-computer-to-be-router.html
<intelikey> ok  i'll look
<jombee> it's not very well written so you will likely have questions if you've never done anything like it before
<surgy> im sorry u must have miss understood me, i know how to dual boot, i just had to install in the wrong order this time, and now grub isnt showing and its auto booting strait into windows without giving me a choice or even showing that grub still exsists, can someone help me restore my grub to functionality pleasE?
<jombee> surgy, the easiest way to do it is to boot from livecd
<intelikey> hmmm webadmin
<surgy> jombee: and then come back here?
<mo0osah> will kubuntu gutsy have compiz fusion preinstalled aswell?
<jombee> surgy: yeah that'd be best
<mo0osah> surgy: if you read that site, towards the end they tell you how to fix the grub
<Almighty_Henaro> Hey guys I'm having trouble getting this done -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-09167948173503db5923da717a106f0c3aac1cd2
<jombee> surgy: it's a few commands but they're not that hard
<Almighty_Henaro> Anyone think they can help me?
<Almighty_Henaro> e_e
<surgy> lol and i have a windows problem too.... but you guys dont want to help me with that im sure
<mo0osah> what's the windows problem? they're usually easier to solve :)
<y_AlmightHenaro> When I do "find /boot/grub/stage1" in grub I get this "Error 15: File not found"
<surgy> lol go ahead and flame me but i have good reasons, but i installed win 98 SE updated it and got everything working, except for my video card, seams to be having driver conflict problems, its an Nvidia XFX 6800 XTreme i downloaded and installed about 30 different drivers now and none seam to work, it always says "cannot find an nvidia graphics card"
<y_AlmightHenaro> That's some crazy machine code
<y_AlmightHenaro> Hit it
<surgy> mo0osah: can you help?
<hamadooo> hello guys can someone tell me how to use joh ripper program under ubuntu
<mo0osah> surgy: well.... i know your graphics card is too new for windows 98
<surgy> mo0osah plus im getting "windows protection error, you must restart your computeR" on almost every reboot
<intelikey> surgy that's from a messed copy of the sys.ini
<mo0osah> surgy: does it have like a 60 second timer or something?
<surgy> mo0osah: does what have a timmer?
<mo0osah> that restart your computer thing....
<sfire> anyone know how to use 2 internet connections at once in kubuntu?
<surgy> mo0osah: no it freezes till i press cntrl+alt+del
<intelikey> or one of the windows config files.   it rotates each boot   i have one bad copy and every other time the kids boot windows 9x they get that same error   "every other time"
<sfire> I've got a wired connection and a wireless (wireless is via a neighbors wireless router)
<sfire> can I use both at once?
<jombee> surgy: download latest nvidia 6 series driver boot into safe mode delete all display adapter drivers reboot install new drivers
<mo0osah> ohh nevermind i remember seeing that before... i installed a firewall and that fixed it.... i guess my installation cd of windows was virused....
<hamadooo> help plz
<surgy> lol
<surgy> mo0osah: intelikey: any help on the video card thing?
<surgy> there are several drivers out there, just none seam to work
<intelikey> no sorry surgy
<hamadooo> surgy can  you  help plz
<surgy> yes?
<intelikey> surgy my nvidia card works with the win9x driver
<surgy> whatcha need bro?
<surgy> intelikey: but is it an xfx card?
<mo0osah> surgy: this might be lame but did you try official nvidia drivers?
<hamadooo> could you tell me how to use john ripper under ubuntu
<surgy> mo0osah: yes 5 of them
<mo0osah> lol nevermind
<surgy> hamadooo: never heard of it
<hamadooo> ok
<surgy> could i be having a conflict?
<hamadooo> what about you moosh ??????
<mo0osah> surgy: try on #windows ... they might know more
<surgy> if so how do i fix?
<intelikey> no it's an older riva
<surgy> lol
<intelikey> surgy there is a ##windows channel here
<jombee> surgy: you have to boot into safe mode
<surgy> i thought that was a joke there really is a #windows lol
<intelikey> no not #windows   ##windows
<mo0osah> hamadooo: don't really know.. can google for you
<Daisuke_Ido> hamadooo: JTR is software designed to circumvent password protection, and not for legitimate purposes.  you're unlikely to get any help with it here.
<intelikey> note surgy  #blah is reserved for registered "official" channels   ##blah is  open  "non-official"  support
<hamadooo> i need it for this purpose .... i just want to try and see my password if its strong or not
<jombee> anyone know anything about qemu-ifup?
<intelikey> freenode politics ya know
<Daisuke_Ido> then google it
<underdog5004> hamadooo, surrrrrrrrrreeeeee you do...
<underdog5004> lol
<mo0osah> hahah
<Daisuke_Ido> underdog5004: i'm calling BS on this one
<intelikey> hamadooo use john the ripper
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: that's EXACTLY what we're talking about :P
<intelikey> !info john
<ubotu> john: active password cracking tool. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6-40ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 548 kB, installed size 1172 kB
<Daisuke_Ido> see my message above.
<hamadooo> yeah intelikey im asking about it
<intelikey>                                ^
<hamadooo> i installed it in my ubuntu but don't  know how to use it
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install john ;john /etc/passwd
<mo0osah> hamadooo: after you get it to work, let us know how secure your password is ;)
<intelikey> errr /etc/shadow  actually
<Daisuke_Ido> if you can't figure it out, you shouldn't be messing with it to begin with.
<hamadooo> loool
<mo0osah> intelikey: what does it crack and what methods does it use?
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido i learned everything i know about linux by the try it and reformat methood
<hamadooo> intelikey ....  how do i add a  password ?
<intelikey> hamadooo you add an account     sudo adduser blah
<intelikey> mo0osah it's in main   install and   man john
<underdog5004> wow...
<surgy> ?
<hamadooo> Adding user `blah' ...
<hamadooo> Adding new group `blah' (10
<mo0osah> surgy: ??
<hamadooo> wroong .... how can i remove the account ?
<hamadooo> forgot to change blah
<hamadooo> :)
<intelikey> mo0osah i don't mean that disrespectfully   just been long time sense i "john'd" anything
<Tm_T> hamadooo: well, guess, addusr, might be delusr?
<Tm_T> hamadooo: there's logic, you know
<hamadooo> lool
<hamadooo> im just new in linux
<intelikey> me uses useradd blah      useradd -d blah
<intelikey> :)
<mo0osah> intelikey: nah, thanks for the info... need to get my lazy butt to do something productive
<Tm_T> intelikey: that works too
<surgy> mo0osah
<Tm_T> hamadooo: do "apropos user" to have all commands who seems to figgle users, I think
<mo0osah> surgy: yea?
<intelikey> Tm_T  is ipmasq  the best/only way to share ppp0 with eth0  ?
<surgy> mo0osah: you said my name?
<hamadooo> hamadooo@Q8boy-laptop:~$ sudo delusr blah
<hamadooo> sudo: delusr: command not found
<Tm_T> intelikey: I have no idea, I just use firestarter for that
<Tm_T> hamadooo: user
<intelikey> oh   ok.
<mo0osah> surgy: probably a typo... my bad
<Tm_T> hamadooo: and I don't know is it that, just guessing really (:
<intelikey> deluser != delusr
<hamadooo> now i added an account ...... with blah
<mo0osah> Tm_T: is firestarter gui?
<Tm_T> it is
<intelikey> mo0osah yes
<Tm_T> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<mo0osah> Tm_T: don't really wanna mess with console based firewall
<surgy> mo0osah: np
<Tm_T> mo0osah: I understand that (:
<kraut> moin
<intelikey> mo0osah iptables is the firewall.  firestarter is a frontend
<hamadooo> intelikey i can't removed the   blah accont that i just created by mistake :)
<intelikey> hamadooo you can if you spell it correctly.   as several of us pointed out
<intelikey> deluser != delusr
<Tm_T> hamadooo: userdel is right command for you (:
<Tm_T> I think
<intelikey> i think too
<hamadooo> done now ????
<Tm_T> atleast apropos in debian gives that
<hamadooo> ./usr/sbin/deluser: The user `blah' does not exist.
<Tm_T> (:
<intelikey> Tm_T they both work but one defaults to removing the home dir the other doesnt default to that
<Tm_T> intelikey: I see, I rarely remove user accounts so don't have much experience of that
<intelikey> like useradd and adduser   the first doesn't default to making a home dir and the second does
<Tm_T> interesting
<hamadooo> in windows when i  use john ripper i just add a file iin the same program folder and i call it passwd .... then from the dos i write john commands and its works
<hamadooo> but  i don't know how to add a file into john folder !
<hamadooo> in linux
<intelikey> just a note.  del/adduser  are perl scripts that call useradd   iirc
<surgy> ?
<intelikey> hamadooo you can run john dirrectly on a file.    john /etc/shadow
<intelikey> best i remember   anyway
<hamadooo> Loaded 1 password (FreeBSD MD5 [32/32] )
<hamadooo> i didnt add any passwd ?
<intelikey> hamadooo and always read the man pages on cli apps before you run them for the first time.
<intelikey> at the very least the intro to the page
<intelikey> i.e. what the app is intended to do
<hamadooo> i have a passwd ..... and i want to loade it into john
<hamadooo> how ?
<hamadooo> loadd it**
<Tm_T> er
<Tm_T> passwd is command to change password, I think
<hamadooo> i write passwd in teerminal ?
<Tm_T> hamadooo: well, you need parameters too propably, and sudo perhaps too
<hamadooo> sudo passwd
<intelikey> yes or sudo passwd <username>    to change the password for another user
<keisangi> sudo passwd will change root password i think
<keisangi> no ?
<Tm_T> yes
<intelikey> yes it will
<hamadooo> root passwod for the ubuntu  user ?
<Tm_T> no, root user
<hamadooo> or the john ripper iser
<hamadooo> i don't want to change the root passwd
<intelikey> ok.   that bought the ignore switch
<Tm_T> so give username
<keisangi> if hamadooo just want to change current user password, typing just "passwd" in a term and when prompted give the new password
<Tm_T> intelikey: bah, chicken
<intelikey> Tm_T hey i got the patience award yestergo   it your turn
<intelikey> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo passwd
<intelikey> my eldest daughter coined that word "yestergo" at age 14months    i've been using it ever sense.      the origenal meaning seemed to be anything that is "past tense" was yestergo    :)
<hamadooo> inteliky ... so now how can i add a passwd in john program in order ro crack it
<Admiral_Chicago> eh, what do you mean ro crack
<intelikey> "ro crack"  ???
<intelikey> </blinks>
<hamadooo> i  have an encrypteed passswd
<hamadooo> i want to crack it
<hamadooo> with john  program
<intelikey> hehhe   "  We see you're using Internet Explorer.  Try Firefox, you'll like it better"    lol the stupid page determined that my "elinks" was ie   hahaha
<hamadooo> so no one will help me :(
<intelikey> " Firefox blocks pop-up windows. "  elinks does too   "It stops viruses and spyware."   heh that too   lol
<Admiral_Chicago> hamadooo: no offense to you but I don't know how to help you. :\
<hamadooo> it's ok thank  you very much
<hatter> do superkaramba bits get remembered on reboot ?
<Tm_T> hamadooo: have you read jack manual? I have no idea myself how it works, never used
<hamadooo> there is now manual with the program
<mo0osah> haha, did you guys know you can install linux while you're in windows:  nifty ;) http://www.goodbye-microsoft.com
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> and I'm gone again :p ->
<intelikey> seems too
<intelikey>        This  manual page documents briefly the john command.  This manual page
<intelikey>        was written for the Debian GNU/Linux distribution because the  original
<intelikey>        program  does  not  have a manual page.
<hamadooo> gfdgdfg:a6ad7908cee477c7f6a102643e8a733c
<hamadooo> this is the passwd
<intelikey> mo0osah yes  got the word on it late but i did know.   ubuntu has a windows installer now
<Admiral_Chicago> hamadooo: yes they do
<intelikey> echo 'gfdgdfg:a6ad7908cee477c7f6a102643e8a733c' > file ;john file
<hamadooo> well ok  i will remove john now .... and i dont want to hack the site
<hamadooo> done :P
<mo0osah> haha
<hamadooo> i don't want to .... hacking is bad thing
<intelikey> hacking != cracking
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<surgy> ok im done...
<mo0osah> hamadooo: that could be argued, depending on your definition of hacking
<intelikey> hacking changing code    cracking entering where forbiden
<hamadooo> i feel like a strange in linux ;/
<surgy> who keeps saying my name and making it flash?
<hamadooo> i used to know everthing in win
<mo0osah> hamadooo: idle as many channels as I do and you'll pick up fast :)
<Daisuke_Ido> surgy: not me surgy
<hamadooo> but here nothing ;/
<intelikey> surgy surgy surgy surgy surgy surgy surgy surgy surgy surgy surgy surgy surgy surgy surgy surgy surgy
<intelikey> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> hamadooo: the only way to learn is to continue using it
<hamadooo> im trying but nithinf  usefull
<intelikey> hamadooo yes exactly,  everything you knew in windows helps nothing in linux.  you have to first "unlearn" then learn the new os.
<hamadooo> the terminal makes me feel like knowing nithing
<intelikey> !cli | hamadooo
<ubotu> hamadooo: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<hamadooo> nothing
<intelikey> http://tldp.org
<hamadooo> everything here in terminal ...
<hamadooo> so  hard ;/
<intelikey> not hard,  just unknown to you as of yet
<intelikey> yestergo i know nothing in linux
<intelikey> today i use no GUI  only console
<hamadooo> now this is my sec program i tryed to use ..... and i can't
<hamadooo> frist one is kismet now john ripper
<intelikey> hamadooo try    mc
<intelikey> start with something simple
<hamadooo> what is that mc
<intelikey> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-7ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2057 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<hamadooo> what i can use it for ?
<intelikey> has built in editor
<intelikey> use to browse filesystem   move copy delete edit rename files
<hamadooo> so it will teach me the terminal ???? commands ?
<hamadooo> ok
<hamadooo> i'll download it now
<mo0osah> hamadooo: for linux commands try http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<intelikey> hamadooo as long as you run it as user and not as root   you can't hurt your linux system
<intelikey> mo0osah i posted   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal   just a minute ago
<hamadooo> is it gnome commander or it's diffrent ?
<intelikey> has a few basics
<intelikey> different
<hamadooo> ok  i found it
<hamadooo> now could you tell me where can i find it ?
<intelikey> Package webmin is not available, but is referred to by another package.  <<<<<  ?
<intelikey> command line.     type  mc
<intelikey> well i have a working switch and also a crossover cable as well as plip    if i just had a "use" for a network
<hamadooo> so i don't need to write in terminal anymore :)
<intelikey> hamadooo it also supplies a command line,   at the bottom  you can still issue commands    example;   cd /
<hamadooo> ok
<intelikey> mc can do ftp also  iirc
<intelikey> !info webmin
<ubotu> Package webmin does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<intelikey> oh
<intelikey> !info webmin dapper
<ubotu> Package webmin does not exist in dapper
<intelikey> hmmm
<hamadooo> thanx guys :*
<intelikey> you mean that's all he needed ???
* intelikey would sware,  but i don't sware
<Ick> how can i tell what filetype something is if it doesn't have a .xyz thingy?
<mo0osah> Ick: it's just a file with no type associated with it
<mo0osah> Ick: usually they are files with text in them
<pag> Ick, command is: file /path/to/file
<pag> Ick, but they usually are just plain-text files
<intelikey> Ick why do you "need" to know what file type it is ?
<intelikey> Ick   ls    normally has  --color=auto   and anything green    or on red background is executable
<intelikey> Ick and even thing that aren't executable 'may' be executed   one example is the /home/dir and another is  ~/.bash_bashrc    (well dirs are executable so scratch that example)
<intelikey> Ick  ?
* intelikey mentions that konqueror gives thumbnails     and goes back to read some more
<mike__> Greets, everyone
<pag> hi mike__ :)
<Mo0oSaH> hey mike__
<vzduch> aren't you Americans supposed to slowly go to bed? :D
<mike__> I have no semblance of a sleep schedule :-P
<intelikey> vzduch you kidding,  they run and jump into bed with anything... never mind
<mike__> lol
<Mo0oSaH> actually it's time for me to go to bed
<Mo0oSaH> almost 3 a.m. here
<intelikey> yeah my clock says -7:54
<evilmm> 4am here
<intelikey> yeah my clock says 07:54
<vzduch> 2 hrs behind CEST.. where's that?
<intelikey> top of the morning to you all
<Mo0oSaH> intelikey: aren't you from Dallas TX?
<intelikey> texas   i should think not
<mike__> Does anyone know what might cause tab-completion to not work for apt-get (or anything following "$ sudo" for that matter)?
<vzduch> only place I know w/ that timezone is Iceland
<intelikey> only thing from dallas are steers and presidents
<intelikey> did i really type that ?
<intelikey> ooops.
<Mo0oSaH> haha
<vzduch> intelikey: or does your clock show UTC?
* intelikey disapears into the croud
<intelikey> vzduch it does,
<vzduch> o0
<pag> vzduch, iirc Iceland's timezone is the same as GB's  There's small part of Greenland with that timezone though
<run_away_int> and let us not forget the contenant
<vzduch> the what?
<run_away_int> the Afar
<vzduch> ?
<Mo0oSaH> alright people,  night (morning?) all...
<vzduch> 10 am her
<vzduch> e
<run_away_int> Mo0oSaH morning
<Jalathan> is there any way to get glchess to display in 3d? i have the two requested libs installed
<vzduch> sure you have 3D acceleration enabled?
<Jalathan> i do but hmm...
<run_away_int>  7. Add the line "net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1" to /etc/sysctl.conf
<run_away_int> is /etc/sysctl.conf supposed to be there ?
<run_away_int> it's blank ....
<Jalathan> vzduch: ok, terminal's giving me no errors other than accessibility packages not being found
<vzduch> what's your frame rate in glxgears?
<mike__> Jalathan: Have you tried pouetChess? It looks a lot better, imho
<hatter> how do you like that,  with no beryl my glxgears is 2000 fps, with beryl running , it drops to 600 fps
<Jalathan> vzduch: it's pulling up an error that requests libgtkglext & python-opengl
<vzduch> hehe
<intelisky> hmmmm   /usr/sbin/ipmasq-kmod: 197: /sbin/lsmod: not found
<Jalathan> i shall see about giving it a try mike__ thanks
<intelisky> why do install scripts use static paths for things like that   lsmod is in /bin/  not /sbin/
<hatter> cdrom should be automounting in kubuntu ?
<mike__> np... there's also DreamChess (available at http://www.getdeb.net ) which might be worth checking out
<vzduch> Jalathan: install libgtkglext1 and python-opengl
<Jalathan> vzduch: i have them installed as already stated
<reldruh> hi. I recently got a new package of blank DVD's that I'm trying to use with k3b but no matter how I try to burn them I always get the same error message ":-( media is not formatted or unsupported." Has anybody gotten this error and fixed it?
<vzduch> sh*t happens.. I had 2 blank DL-DVDs left that K3b wouldn't see if inserted.. bought other DVD+Rs which work perfect
<reldruh> that's a shame. I guess I'll have to go buy another package of the ones that have worked for me before
<reldruh> it would be nice if there was a list somewhere of ones that work and ones that don't (Imation and JVC don't work for me, but tdk is fine)
<vzduch> think it was Imation that my K3b didn't want
<vzduch> no, it was Intenso
<vzduch> Imation are the others, they worked like a charm :)
<reldruh> figures it would be particular to eac computer :-)
<reldruh> is there any way to find out what the error message actually means? There isn't a k3b irc room
<vzduch> strange thing about the Intenso is: when I bought them (got to be 2 years back) they worked w/o a problem, those that I burned stuff on still do.. only these 2 blanks I had left over wouldn't work
<vzduch> reldruh: look at the error log
<vzduch> you have the option to be shown the output of wodim resp. growisofs
<arun> Anyone here use Kate as an IDE?
<intelisky> hmm imation used to make good floppy disks
<reldruh> vzduch: is that the 'Show Debugging Output' button?
<vzduch> iirc, yes
<pag> arun, not really... But you could ask the question you have, maybe someone can help. Unless, of cource, you're just doing a survey ;)
<arun> just a survey
<arun> i love it
<mike__> The brand of blank media you buy is usually irrelevant, as the company that sells it (Imation, Sony, Maxell, etc.) usually just has random other companies make it for them. I know for sure Ritek/Ridata actually makes their own
<reldruh> vzduch: i get a list of commands, the last of which is labeled as the mkisofs command, but there's no output for it. The last thing in the terminal when I run it from there is 4 lines of '(K3bDevice::Device) /dev/scd0: GET CONFIGURATION length det failed.'
<reldruh> arun: I use it, but only because getting kdevelop working was so much more of a headache than just running qmake from the built in terminal in kate
<arun> i just love that you pretty much customise every bit of it, have multiple files open, and some of the built in shortcuts are cool as well
<intelisky> can anyone tell me what order these three need to load in ?     ipmasq-kmod ipmasq dnsmasq  ?
<vzduch> hmm.. no
<intelisky> i'll take it to a stronger channel
<alesan> hi I have transformed my ubuntu in a kubuntu installing KDE
<alesan> how do I change the resolution of the screen on the fly?
<mike__> alesan: System Settings -> Monitor & Display
<intelisky> system settings screen rez ?
<pag> alesan, ctrl+alt+'+' or ctrl+alt+'-' ?
<Jalathan> pag: TY!
<pag> np :)
* Jalathan 's been plagued with display problems, this should help to some degree 
<pag> Jalathan, that only works with resos defined in xorg.conf iirc, so don't place too high hopes on it ;)
<Jalathan> i know, but some situations call for shortcuts
<arun> whoa pag, neat!
<arun> i didnt know that shortcut
<arun> i've disabled all resolutions below 1440x900, but thanks anyway
<mike__> Has anyone here used Kommander?
<vzduch> never heard of
<pag> !info kommander
<ubotu> kommander: visual dialog builder and executor tool. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1494 kB, installed size 3800 kB
<pag> sounds like a programm I wouldn't ever need :-/ I didn't even understand what does it do
<vzduch> developer stuff.. I don't develop, so I don't need it :>
<mike__> I *think* it's for building GUI-based applications around whatever commands you are already familiar with and want to implement into it
<Jalathan> hmm
<mike__> *it=the GUI-based application
<Jalathan> i have it installed, shall check out the help file
<intelisky> folks in #debian sure can be pricks     even worse than me.
<Jalathan> "Kommander was originally designed around a simple concept that has proven somewhat revolutionairy among visual design tools. Typically these tools allow you to create dialogs and possibly mainwindow interfaces."
<vzduch> intelisky: nothing new here
<intelisky> vzduch wasn't actually a refferance to you...   :")
<vzduch> intelisky: I mean ppl in ##debian being pricks..
<Jalathan> "So what can Kommander do? Here is the list distilled to the base operations. Kommander can: 1) Pass strings to the calling program via stdout. 2) Call executable programs. 3) Use DCOP to interact with KDE programs."
<Jalathan> so mike__ is right
<mohammad> hello to all
<kirke> hello, somebody knows how to modify 'resolv.conf" PERMANTENTLY?
<mohammad> resolv.conf is a file to config modem
<mike__> seems like a pretty interesting program. i'm starting work on an alternative to Automatix and am thinking of using Kommander to make its frontend
<alesan> mike__, it seems I have no such menu entry.
<Jalathan> g'night all.  thanks for pointing out pouetChess out to me mike__, is proving to be quite fun from the first impression
<kirke> mohammad, I'm trying to connect to internet permanently, and I need to add the DNS to 'resolv.conf'
<alesan> mybe because this was a ubuntu and I installed KDE later
<mike__> Jalathan: np
<mohammad> in this method
<mike__> alesan: Yeah, it's not installed by default. "sudo apt-get install kommander" if you want to check it out
<mohammad> u can write your dsn ip address in to resolv.conf
<alesan> it is already installed
<mike__> alesan: And it's not under KMenu -> Development?
<alesan> (remember I am talking about the screen resolution thing)
<mike__> alesan: Ohh, sorry. Thought you were talking about Kommander. Heh
<alesan> mike__, :) don't mind
<mike__> alesan: What package did you install to get KDE?
<alesan> welll I guess "kde"
<alesan> but to be honest I am not 100% sure :)
<mike__> I think the one you need is "kubuntu-desktop"
<alesan> the problem's that my monitor is 1600x1200 but xorg keeps this strange resolution like 1400x1050 or such
<mike__> alesan: What I'd do if I were you is go into you're Gnome session and run these two commands, assuming you just installed the package called "kde" (you can check History in Synaptic if you're not sure)
<mike__> alesan: "sudo apt-get autoremove --purge kde" "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<alesan> mike ok
<mike__> alesan: Can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<alesan> mike__, sure. give me a second :)
<mohammad> i have a problem in config squid
<alesan> http://www.pastebin.ca/627367
<mohammad> i don't now to restart dimon
<mohammad> any body help to me
<pag> mohammad, mm? sudo /etc/init.d/squid restert  ?
<pag> restart that is
<mohammad> ok
<mohammad> tanx pag
<mike__> alesan: Hmm... And what happened when you tried the shortcut pag suggested?
<alesan> nothing. to be honest I didn't use that shorcut since the good old times with slackware 2.0 :) but now it produces absolutely nothing
<alesan> mike__, don't mind, I'll have that xorg.conf revised and updated :)
<alesan> right now I just wanted to see if the KDE applet was able to change res on the fly.
<alesan> I will install the propoer desktop as you suggested.
<mike__> alesan: And you are using the -/+ keys on the keypad, right?
<mike__> Oh, nevermind. Makes sense they're not doing anything since you've only got one res. in your xorg.conf
<alesan> mike__, :)
<mohammad> u can use <sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg>
<mohammad> and config your mointor resoloution
<alesan> mohammad, well that tool is not very useful in my opinion. too many questions :) X -configure is a much clever tool :)
<mohammad> no
<mohammad> this tools is very useful
<mohammad> u can config your monitor
<ADiCT3D> Can someone tell me where my audio device is located in /dev? I'm trying to get sound to work on VMWare its trying to use /dev/dsp but is not working.
<alesan> mohammad, not in my opinion
<alesan> ok see you later thank you
<mohammad> what
<mohammad> what is your opinion
<mohammad> ?
<vituocgia> hi
<stephen_> lol
<mike__> later
<ubuntu> hi guys
<mike__> hey
<ADiCT3D> ubuntu: From italy i do assume?
<mohammad> see u later
<mohammad> bye
<ADiCT3D> Can someone tell me where my audio device is located in /dev? I'm trying to get sound to work on VMWare its trying to use /dev/dsp but is not working.
<mimik> anyone know where i can get a spam filter script for xchat?
<vzduch> ?
<pag> mimik, doesn't xchat's webpage have scripts?
<vzduch> what spam do you want to filter?
<mimik> ill go check xchat's webpage thanks
<vzduch> if you get molested by spambots, report them to the channel ops
<arun> ADiCT3D: i'm sure there is an easier way to enable sound
<arun> in vmware
<vzduch> seems like TeXLive has an unresolved dependency
<ubunturos> will packages from Debian DVDs work on Kubuntu 6.06?
<ubunturos> (.deb files)
<vzduch> probably.. but try not to use them if possible
<ubunturos> vzduch: compatibility issues?
<vzduch> you'll most likely run into unmet dependencies
<ubunturos> vzduch: but then, if those dependencies are available in the DVD, it won't be a problem, right?
<pag> ubunturos, you see.. depencies have depencies... and so on ;) eventually it'll either mess up your system, or you'll have a debian instead of ubuntu :)
<pag> ubunturos, the first option is far more likely
<ubunturos> pag: ah, I see
<Ice9> hello
<Ice9> anybody in here a webcam expert?
<Lynoure> Ice9: it's really hard to be a general webcam expert as webcams are so varied
<Ice9> Well, how about getting a logitech quickcam communicate working on ubuntu
<kernco> I have Kubuntu 7.04 installed, which has kde 3.5.6.  Is there a way to upgrade to 3.5.7 easily?
<pag> kernco, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<felix_> help please. i want to change the resolution of my display. my video card is a geforce nvidia
<kernco> felix_, open the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  If you scroll through the file, you will see a place where resolutions are listed
<kernco> just add what you need to it
<felix_> kernco: thanks. i will try that one now.
<kernco> Err, that's if the resolution isn't already listed.  Did you try changing it through the KDE settings already?
<felix_> kernco: yes but the max is 800x600 only.
<kernco> ok, then go ahead with what I said before
<felix_> kernco: thanks
<felix_> kernco: can i change the setting or add another line on the file?
<kernco> felix_: Find the section with a line for each color depth that looks like "800x600" "640x480" etc., and then add your new resolution(s) to the beginning, so just put "1280x1024" or "1024x768" or whatever at the beginning of the line
<felix_> kernco: i tried to modify but i can't save the file.
<kernco> You have to use sudo to edit it.  If you're using kate, you can open a terminal and type "sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<felix_> kernco: thanks, sorry, just a beginner here. thanks a lot for your help.
<kernco> no problem
<felix_> i will now try to edit thru sudo
<Ice9> Anybody know how to get a logitech quickcam communicate running?
<pansapiens> I fiddled around to get my Quickcam Chat working a few months back
<Ice9> Please! Teach me your ways.
<pansapiens> ultimately, adding the gspca driver to /etc/modules made it work
<pansapiens> you can test if it will work by typing $ sudo modprobe gspca
<pansapiens> in a terminal
<pansapiens> then run something like gqcam
<pansapiens> to test it. if it say's "/dev/video: No such file or directory" .. then it isn't working, and I can't help much more beyond there
<Ice9> curses! Thats what it says
<wers> will kubuntu bugs be fixed if I uninstall kubuntu and just have kde core installed instead?
<kalman> hi all
<kalman> I'm downloading and wish to install the Tribe 3 CD
<kalman> when Kubuntu Gutsy is out in his final version, am I able to upgrade to it or I have to install it from scratch ?
<pag> kalman, if you install tribe, than all upgrades will come to you seamlessly, and you won't even notice the final releace
<kalman> ok that is what I was hoping for
<pag> kalman,but just as a warning; your system probably won't survive that long ;) Gutsy is testing, so any upgrade can brak your system
<Ice9> Now when I'm typing gqcam, its says Permission Denied
<kalman> I have currently installed Kubuntu Feisty, is there a way to upgrade to Gutsy without reinstall all ?
<pag> kalman, sure... cange every feisty to gutsy in sources.list and upgrade
<pag> change even
<kalman> and in case I screw up all I will install it from Cd :-D
<kalman> I'll backup my home first
<pansapiens> Ice9: the source of the gspca driver I have here (gspcav1-20070110) claims to support the "Logitech QuickCam Communicate STX" ..
<pag> kalman, yup... backups are *very* good idea :)
<pansapiens> Ice9: it is the same version that is in the 2.6.20-16 kernel ... so that should be the right driver ...
<riri> where is the channel for gutsy ?
<pansapiens> Ice9: hmm, what are the permissions/owners of /dev/video
<kmh> how can i install wone-doors?
<kmh> wine-doors
<pag> riri, #ubuntu+1
<riri> thanks
<stephen_> OMG
<stephen_> theres a flood outside
<kmh> how can i give a program root rights
<kmh> ?
<pag> kmh, sudo
<kmh> than?
<Ice9> hey Pansapiens, easy fix! After I installed the drivers, I guess all I needed was a restart! Thanks buddy
<kalman> kmh you mean permanently or running it as root ?
<kmh> running it as root
<kalman> sudo <your program>
<pansapiens> Ice9: nice ! cool that it's working !! :)
<kmh> k
<Ice9> yep, thanks for your help
<pansapiens> no problem. nothing like a reboot :) (gee .. feels like the old days of Windows :) )
* pansapiens slaps himself out of it
<Ice9> seriously lol
<kalman> thank you for your help for now, logging out X to make a back
<kalman> backup*
<ScarFreewill> amarok is crashing a lot it just started about 10min ago it just keeps crashing randomly, well actually usualy when it goes on to a next song or gets paused and resumed... it just now froze my keyboard!
<ScarFreewill> amarok has never crashed before....
<ScarFreewill> I've been using this installation since the day feisty came out, I've not installed anything wierd that may have caused amarok to act like this, I'm also not running anything else that uses the sound driver
<ScarFreewill> !info xlib
<ubotu> Package xlib does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<kmh> i installed a program with wine, how can i open it?
<pag> kmh, wine /path&to/programm.exe
<kmh> don know the path
<vzduch> omg
<pag> kmh, probably ~/.wine/drive_c/...
<kmh> k
<pag> kmh, further it depends on the programm
<logixoul> Hi guys. Trying to install Feisty on a DT miniPC. Installation went fine till about 92% then the window just disappeared. When I rebooted, I was booted directly into Windows rather than the GRUB menu. Any hints please?
<logixoul> damn, I hate it when shit happens when I'm first showing Linux to someone ;(
<dainanaki> lol
<dainanaki> well kubuntu stuff typically is slightly unstable for me, so that wouldn't surprise me much
<Riyoxke> configure: error: Your libstdc++ doesn't have the sstream or strstream classes
<logixoul> try googling the error
<Riyoxke> been there done that
<Riyoxke> !fgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fgi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<redbaron> Hi:-)
<wers> can anyone here tell me how to configure opensync for kubuntu feisty?
<dainanaki> no idea
<wers> anyone here successfully synced a pocket pc with kubuntu feisty?
<olafur> how do I install bin files in Ubuntu
<Dragnslcr> Usually by running them
<olafur> I get error when I try
<olafur> No application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file.
<olafur> get this message when I double click the file
<snow> witam, jest ktos moze? :)
<kaslepro> can someone please tell me how to install my bcm43xx network card? please take it slow... i'm a newbie
<vzduch> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<kaslepro> i don't understand what i shuld do next...
<kaslepro> how do i get  fw-cutter?
<titanix88> hello
<titanix88> whazz up?
<titanix88> everyone silent!
<dainanaki_> nuthin
<embrik> Tried to install bcm43xx-fwcutter and go this error message: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1). This error shows every time I use apt-get install. How do I fix it? Thought I copuld write apt-get install -f
<vzduch> embrik: by using sudo apt-get install
<embrik> vzduch: The same message appeared
<titanix88> em
<dainanaki_> it kind of acts like either dpkg is messed up or else that package is
<titanix88> sorry!
<dainanaki_> see if any other packages do the same thing
<vzduch> there has to be more than this 1 line
<wers> anyone here succesfuly configured opensync?
<wers> !opensync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opensync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<titanix88> does anyone know mesa7.0 released?
<ronaldo_> why mesa?
<kaslepro> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty
<wers> if I reboot, will my downloads in KGet continue?
<jussi01> wers: did you use  the -c switch?
<FSHero> Hello, everyone: What is the best way to share files and folders between two Kubuntu computurs?
<jussi01> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<wers> jussi01, what is the -c switch?
<jussi01> wers: Im not certain about kget, but with wget yo can use wget -c for continuing. see "man kget" for more info
<FSHero> jussi01: thanks. But I was hoping for something GUI-based.
<FSHero> I went to System Settings -> Sharing and added my home directory to be shared by NFS. But I cannot seem to access it on my other computer.
<FSHero> (when I type the former's IP address in Konqueror)
<FSHero> I assume that to share files between Windows and Kubuntu, you use Samba?
<FSHero> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<titanix88> what do u think of linux as a gaming platform?
<progress0r> having some problems with my fonts, they look ok but i remember them being better than this. I have enabled subpixel rendering but still its pretty poor. im wondering if its the gtk or bitmap fonts, now sure.
<titanix88> progressOr:sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<progress0r> i did that
<progress0r> maybe im expecting too much :)
<titanix88> prog: don't use bitmap.
<logixoul> Hi. Trying to install Feisty. The installer window suddenly disappeared at like 95%. Rebooting shows that GRUB isn't installed (I'm thrown into Windows). The installed Kubuntu partition doesn't have a grub/ dir under /boot, so I can't even install grub manually, it seems.
<logixoul> Any hints please?
<titanix88> fonts are far better than win in ubuntu.
<titanix88> fonts are far better than win in ubuntu.
<progress0r> titanix88: thanks, i did disable bitmap fonts at first. I can then say definitely something isnt right as my windows fonts are horribly better than these.
<titanix88> logixowl install again;)
<logixoul> titanix88: ok. Btw, like 1 minute after the installer disappeared, a console appeared on screen and I got a list of errors about squashfs. Any idea about that?
* logixoul is currently installing
<titanix88> progressOr:use freetype.
<titanix88> progressOr:use freetype.
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(vzduch/#kubuntu) then don't use kwrite.. in a terminal use a CLI text editor (nano, joe etc.); if you want a KDE program to run as root use kdesu
(vzduch/#kubuntu) (and iiac, kwrite is not installed by default)
(araizen/#kubuntu) ah kdesu kwrite works
(araizen/#kubuntu) in the terminal
(araizen/#kubuntu) even
(logixoul/#kubuntu) actually kwrite is supposed to work with both kdesu and sudo, but oh well ;)
<araizen> okay, so i just installed a clean system
<vzduch> logixoul: maybe, but make it clean & don't even start mixing things up :)
<araizen> i installed synaptic and then told it to mark all upgrades and install them
<araizen> that gives me an updated system, right?
<vzduch> araizen: as far as the sources you have enabled are concerned, yes
<araizen> great, thanks
<titanix88> ariazen sudo will not work only if u deny to give a pass:/
<logixoul> araizen: note that this generally will get you only security and critical updates, AFAICS
<araizen> is there a way to automatically update all updated packages?
<patrick__> Hello =)
<araizen> hi patrick
<logixoul> araizen: just look for a red ball icon in the systray, if it is there then click it
<araizen> logixoul: if it's not there, everything's already updated?
<patrick__> hmm trying kubuntu 7.10, its nice =)
<logixoul> araizen: I believe so
<tfreire> the green ball menas you are good to go.
<araizen> does that include non-critical updates?
<vzduch> usually not
<vzduch> for that you need to enable backports
<titanix88> there is a lot of discuss going on digg about releasing steam for linux.w do u think?
<araizen> well, is there some way to install non-critical updates automatically?
<araizen> just enable backports?
<vzduch> titanix88: doesn't touch me, I don't play
<vzduch> araizen: universe and multiverse for more software, official but not supported.. backports for (mostly) current versions
<titanix88> vzduch: with upcoming opengl's i think linux have a chance to grip.
<araizen> so if i enable backports and then tell synaptic to mark all upgrades and install them, i'll get the latest versions (mostly)?
<araizen> are new versions not put into universe and multiverse?
<titanix88> anyway steam is not for linux.
<titanix88> #ubuntu does not stop for a moment but #kubuntu is cold like ice.
* genii sips a large black coffee
<titanix88> #ubuntu does not stop for a moment but #kubuntu is cold like ice.
<genii> It gets busy here too, just not right now :)
<KaslePro> i've got an error message on my terminal.. how do i delete it?
<genii> KaslePro: What does it say?
<KaslePro> genii: i'm trying to install bcm43xx, but an error message occupears
<genii> KaslePro: What are the contents of the error message?
<KaslePro> genii: the whole message is: Sorry, the input file is either wrong or not supported by bcm43xx-fwcutter.
<KaslePro> This file has an unknown MD5sum 0c5ffe204a083fcdf623aa47acfefcbd.
<KaslePro> dpkg: Feil ved behandling av bcm43xx-fwcutter (--configure):
<KaslePro>  underprosessen post-installation script returnerte feilstatus 255
<KaslePro> Det oppsto feil ved behandling av:
<KaslePro>  bcm43xx-fwcutter
<KaslePro> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<genii> OK
<KaslePro> genii: do u know what to do?
<vzduch> !enter | KaslePro
<ubotu> KaslePro: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vzduch> did you apt-get update before installing?
<genii> KaslePro: The package manager doesn't like the package you are trying to install, it is saying the checksum is bad or unknown
<KaslePro> no
<KaslePro> ok
<KaslePro> genii: how do i install it then?
<vzduch> that might be the problem.. your database is outdated and the MD5 sum has changed in the meantime
<vzduch> try sudo apt-get update first, then install again
<genii> KaslePro: You should update the apt-get as vzduch indicates, then try to install it again.
<KaslePro> ok... thanks!=)
<bop> hello
<KaslePro> tha same message occupears
<KaslePro> i wrote sudo apt-get update, the terminal updated and then i tried to install...
<genii> KaslePro: Did you add some non-standard sites into your list of repositories?
<KaslePro> genii:  what do u mean? i'm a newbie
<tatters> do I use same procedure to upgrade kubuntu to gutsy as one would Ubuntu
<genii> KaslePro: I'll take that to mean no :)
<tatters> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<KaslePro> genii: sorry... i'm a newbie, but can u explain to me how to remove the error message easly?
<genii> KaslePro: Since it is failing on the --configure part, it may be you have not yet downloaded the firmware which it is looking for (to cut)
<KaslePro> genii: how do i do that?
<genii> KaslePro: The answer to removing the error message is to find the cause of it and to correct that
<genii> KaslePro: I am looking for a good how-to for you right now.
<KaslePro> genii: thanks a lot=)
<benpicco> Hi, where to get an microphone amplifier?
<benpicco> I cant ind an option in kmix
<benpicco> but my mic needs to be amplified by software
<vzduch> benpicco: Mic Boost
<benpicco> is this a package?
<vzduch> no, it's a switch, present (for me) in both KMix and alsamixer
<benpicco> well, here its not present..
<bop> can anyon help me , im trying to install nvidia driver under kububtu feisty , it tells me it needs the libc header files , install libc devel packages , but i cant find it in adept
<genii> KaslePro Here is one, you don't need step 5, this in not for Kubuntu but regular Ubuntu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<tfreire> is there an irc channel specific for gutsy?
<vzduch> tfreire: #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
<vzduch> bop: install from the repos, nomally there's no need to mess w/ the installer from the Nvidia page
* genii slides BluesKaj a large coffee
<tfreire> is there a separate one for kubuntu gutsy?
<BluesKaj> thanks genii :)
<KaslePro> genii:  thanks
* BluesKaj gulps , to wake up ..
<bop> i tried to do that , and now im stuck in 640x480
<genii> KaslePro: If you find issues, return here for more assistance :)
<genii> BluesKaj:  :)
<genii> bah, work. AFK a bit
<vzduch> question: what was the name of the Gnome 'version' of Amarok again?
<BluesKaj> gnamarok?
<BluesKaj> j/k
<vzduch> it was Exaile
<vzduch> bop: installing from Nvidia directly is not likely to solve that problem.. after installation you first have to reconfigure your xorg.conf
<vzduch> when installing the driver from Nvidia in openSUSE I too started off w/ 800x600
<vzduch> same on Kubuntu w/ the pkg
<z_wlan0> hey, question: how to do pipe command to konsole from run window?
<z_wlan0> like open xterm, and run command in xterm
<genii> z_wlan0: Better off to just run the command in a konsole to start with
<BluesKaj> vzduch, that seems to be the default res with the vesa pnp drivers after a clean install
<bop> im running the nvidia driver i found in adept , 1024x768 now
<bop> think my monitor might have something to do with it
<z_wlan0> if i could i would
<genii> z_wlan0:  what is the command you are using?
<z_wlan0> nmblookup
<genii> That runs in my konsole fine
<z_wlan0> i know, i want to do this[ konsole; then nmblookup inside konsole ]  in one action
<genii> z_wlan0: Make a new shortcut on desktop with that command and have it run in a terminal
<strabes> z_wlan0: if you put "&&
<z_wlan0> nvm, i got it; [ konsole --noclose -e nmblookup ] 
<strabes> z_wlan0: if you put "&&" in between commands you can run them right after one another
<strabes> like "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade"
<z_wlan0> but look at what i want to do? run the example i just showed
<strabes> z_wlan0: oh, yeah you'll have to use alt+f2 or make a shortcut on your desktop or something
<z_wlan0> yea, thats wat i meant by "run window" alt+f2
<genii> work, AFK
<z_wlan0> thanx
<z_wlan0> later
* genii sips a large black coffee
<mikkael> is there a easy way to get all settings made by "kubuntu-default-settings" applied again after having changed ~everything on these settings ;) ?
<KaslePro> can someone please tell me how to install limewire? i'm a newbie...
<mikkael> limewire is a windows program
<KaslePro> no
<KaslePro> limewire works with linux
<Guest239> My router died D:
<KaslePro> just go to www.limewire.com and see for urself
<mikkael> yes sorry, didnt know they got a linux client
<Guest239> Any answer to Solidays's question?
<KaslePro> ok
<KaslePro> can someone please tell me how to install limewire? i'm a newbie...
<mikkael> uh its arpm
<pag> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<vzduch> KaslePro: install frostwire
<KaslePro> vzduch:  what's frostwire?
<Guest239> !FrostWire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Solidays> I guess there's no help for my problem then? :(
<vzduch> frostwire can be obtained as a .deb from the Automatix repo
<vzduch> Solidays: repeat your question please, I don't find it back
<Solidays> I'm using an old machine that doesn't have ethernet or WiFi. My router allows me to connect to it through USB. This works on Ubuntu Fiesty Fawn but not Kubuntu Fiesty Fawn
<Solidays> I'm trying to work out what I need from Ubuntu to make Kubuntu work
<Solidays> I was wondering if there's a list that I can compare to find out the package differences between the distributions somewhere
<vzduch> guess that'd be a helluva search job
<Solidays> Well without the driver/package I can't connect to the internet on the machine
<vzduch> otoh, a router is supposed to get connected to the network via Ethernet, not via USB
<Solidays> Hold on
<Solidays> http://www.frequencycast.co.uk/homehub.html
<Solidays> ctrl+f "USB ports"
<Solidays> "You can use the USB-B port to connect directly to a PC. You need special Home Hub USB drivers available from BT."
<vzduch> o0
<Solidays> Now I don't know if BT provides Linux versions but Ubuntu certainly supports it
<vzduch> .oO( crazy Brits.. )                                 :D
<Solidays> vzduch XD
<Solidays> It definitely works
<Solidays> I had it working in Ubuntu earlier from install
<Solidays> But it seems Kubuntu doesn't come with it
<Solidays> Which is why I need to find out what it is and add it
<wietse_> hiya
<wietse_> anyone know how i can create a zip file?
<wietse_> i'm using kubuntu/dapper
<KaslePro> how do i install frost wire any one?
<KaslePro> i'm a newbie
<crdlb> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<KaslePro> crdlb:  what do you mean?
<crdlb> follow the link :)
<KaslePro> crdlb: i've tried, but i didn't understand
<vzduch> KaslePro: sorry to say so, but that's a no-brainer
<KaslePro> vzduch: you call me a no brainer?
<vzduch> KaslePro: no, the instruction is a no-brainer
<vzduch> first install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre, then download the .deb and install it
<KaslePro> vzduch: ok...thanks=)
* genii contemplates more coffee
<shad-99> anyone know about apache2 and ssl in feisty fawn, why im not allowed to get self certificate -day 365?
<shad-99> witch i got in dapper drake with easy when i installed apache2 ?
<burnclouds> every time i try to run the brand new firefox 2.0.0.5 i get a segfault
<KaslePro> vzduch: i downloaded frostwire..... but i couldn't save it.. "if saving you wil have a corrupted file"
<burnclouds> every time i try to run the brand new firefox 2.0.0.5 i get a segfault
<burnclouds> is the package broken?
<burnclouds> is the new firefox package bad?
<dobo> is the java6bin package broken? after i install it things go downhill
<burnclouds> i run java6 with no problems
<dobo> hm
<dobo> that's odd!
<dobo> i run firefox2 with no problems
<burnclouds> have you upgraded firefox to 2.0.0.5
<burnclouds> or are you using 2.0.0.4
<dobo> i just reinstalled kubuntu today, so whatever's current on the repositories
<dobo> it 0.5
<burnclouds> hurm
<burnclouds> i just did the upgrade today and now i get a segfault
<burnclouds> i'm actually running firefox 0.8 as well as 3.0a6 and all is well there
<burnclouds> and 2.0.0.4 worked and 2.0.0.5 is faulty
<titanix88> hello!
<dobo> :(
<burnclouds> hi
<titanix88> dobo:why sad?
<burnclouds> have you had any issues with FF 2.0.0.5
<dobo> i am mourning burnclouds' ff
<titanix88> i heard it is a security update about remote code execution etc.
<burnclouds> meh i'll just use FF0.8 it's faster sleaker anyway
<burnclouds> are there any actual support people on here?
<titanix88> why u r so enthusiastic abt ff?konq is better.
<burnclouds> I have a few extension i like for FF
<mikkael> konq is so slow for me
<burnclouds> i agree
<mikkael> i tried to disable ipv6 stuff but its the same
<mikkael> but only on some sites, others are very fast
<burnclouds> does any one actually use IPv6?
<titanix88> burnscloud: canonical does not put employees here.u will have to buy that kind of support.
<titanix88> burnscloud: canonical does not put employees here.u will have to buy that kind of support.
<burnclouds> i see
<burnclouds> burnclouds@strider:~$ firefox
<burnclouds> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<pag> burnclouds, try reinstalling FF, there might have been some glitch during the update
<titanix88> btw serious linux guru's kind of avoid ubuntu.
<burnclouds> I use puredebian alot
<burnclouds> FF magically works now?!?!
<burnclouds> i must have activated a resurve of magic smoke
<titanix88> f f is slow.
<titanix88> f f is slow.
<burnclouds> konq is slower
<Lynoure> titanix88: try disabling ipv6, if you don't use it?
<mikkael> i dont care about serious linux gurus
<burnclouds> i usually use FF0.8 which is blazing fast
<titanix88> but konq is the king of cache.
<burnclouds> cache is bad for a web developer
<burnclouds> :-P
<burnclouds> well with FF 2.0.0.5 working now i'm out of here
<burnclouds> see ya's
<titanix88> lynoure:i did not ask anything!?!
<Lynoure> titanix88: sorry for trying to help, then. :(
<pag> titanix88, so if you don't ask, the giving helpful advices is strictly forbitten? ;)
<titanix88> lol
<titanix88> lol
<dobo> Dobo bleibt zu Hause!
<pag> !de | dobo
<ubotu> dobo: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dobo> danke
<pag> bitte
<titanix88> stop whatever u r saying.it's giving me a headache.!
<titanix88> stop whatever u r saying.it's giving me a headache.!
<ksivaji> In short, open source software is not "free  http://wistechnology.com/article.php?id=4064
<tech404> I am switching my servers from Debian Stable to Ubuntu server in the next couple of days... could anyone give me so good info? I have been using kubuntu for some time on my desktop
<titanix88> ksivaji:i argue opposite
<ksivaji> titanix88 http://wistechnology.com/article.php?id=4064
<dobo> i have a problem with adept: after i install java5 packages it says it cannot commit changes because packages would break
<dobo> then it exits
<dobo> and after that
<dobo> i cannot use adept because it says another instance is running!
<pag> tech404, "don't do it!!" :P  tbh I don't see any point of moving from Debian to Ubuntu on servers, since there, the stability should be more important than shinyness
<pag> !apt-fix | dobo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pag> !aptfix | dobo
<ubotu> dobo: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<dobo> thank you!
<titanix88> dobo: kill other instance from ksysgaurd
<titanix88> flooeing with peopke but no talk
<tech404> pag: thanks... i have been considering that but I had never worked with server and wanted to try it... non mission critical
<pag> tech404, if it isn't critical, then Ubuntu might be an easier solution :)
<tech404> well I already have debian in place and I know it well, it was really for experimentation
<tech404> i think I will just set up a test box
<eyedol59> I am about to get a X2 cpu and I want to know if Kubuntu is prepare to use the CPU as a dual core. can anybody help me?
<SlimeyPete> yes, it is.
<eyedol59> Now I am running Kubuntu 7.04 (i386 version) on a A64 3000 754, Which version of Kubuntu do I need to use it with de X2?
<warrior-wizard> salut tout le monde ^
<genii> I have extended work to do so logging off but back in 2-3 hours ... later
<SlimeyPete> eyedol59: the sameversion
<SlimeyPete> 7.04 uses an SMP kernel by default so it will use both cores
<pag> !fr | warrior-wizard
<ubotu> warrior-wizard: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<eyedol59> But using the same version will let me use de two cores or the system will work as it where just a single core. I mean, one thing is that the i386 version is compatible and other is that the i386 version uses the both cores.
<SlimeyPete> eyedol59: it will use both cores
<eyedol59> Ok, SlimeyPete, thank you for your answers and patience :)
<SlimeyPete> no problem :)
<yotux> does anyone kown what packages need to be install for pdf support
<SlimeyPete> kghostview or xpdf
<SlimeyPete> kghostview is installed by default on recent versions of kubuntu
<yotux> I have a commandline system without X that is why I was asking
<SlimeyPete> ah right
<yotux> sorry should have said that
<yotux> I was thinking libpdf?
<ganymede> hi, i just installed kubuntu desktop and connected to wireless network, used dhclient, and now pinging and sudo apt-get work via konsole but konqueror cannot view webpages
<ganymede> Could not connect to host http://www.google.com/.
<jaime> spanish
<SlimeyPete> yotux: that'll do, if you're using perl
<vzduch> !es | jaime
<ubotu> jaime: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<yotux> SlimeyPete: thanks for the help I am trying to create my home media server
<elite1> help my screen is huge. lol i logged onto kubuntu and everything is huge
<elite1> when i run something in sudo and the password box comes up it takes up the whole screen i cant change it
<elite1> where do u change the reselution (cant spell it)
<rixxon> @echo -e in make on Kubuntu 7.04 does not behave as in any other operating system. It outputs the "-e" rather than enabling interpretation of backslash escapes. Why is this and is there a fix?
<devkinetic> hello. i install kubuntu and then installed the gnome desktop from that, can i remove kde and all its apps? i already set gdm as the default
<elite1> help i need to fix my screen so that everything isnt so huge
<pag> rixxon, try: echo -E
<rixxon> pag: in the shell or in the makefile?
<devkinetic> elite1: change your resolution
<jhutchins> rixxon: probably dash vs. bash.
<elite1> where?
<elite1> configure desktop?
<pag> rixxon, shell?
<rixxon> jhutchins: ah!
<devkinetic> elite1: monitor
<jhutchins> resolve, resolution, krandrtray
<elite1> monitor? system settings...
<pag> rixxon, oh sorry... -E is disabling -e should enable... so I don't understand why it doesn't work :(
<rixxon> pag: zsh, also tried bash, and the actual echo binary. but jhutchins is correct, dash is the problem.
<devkinetic> elite1: yeah sorry i can't be specific im not in kde right now
<elite1> lol
<elite1> there is nothing about changeing reseloution
<pag> rixxon, ok.
<jhutchins> elite1: run krandrtray
<elite1> okay
<devkinetic> anyone know how i remove kde and all its apps, i installed gnome and like it better
<Admiral_Chicago> I'm trying to edit the DNS database on a computer, where is that located
<elite1> failed to open device
<elite1> ?
<Admiral_Chicago> devkinetic: sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop; sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<ksivaji> devkinetic sudo apt-get remove --purge kde
<devkinetic> which one do i use lol?
<elite1> how do i run krandrtry
<Admiral_Chicago> actually aptitude purge kubuntu-desktop would run just as well
<Admiral_Chicago> devkinetic: mine, it handles your dependencies in a cleaner fashion
<ksivaji> kde is best for me
<Admiral_Chicago> ksivaji: kubuntu-desktop is the meta fiel
<Admiral_Chicago> file*
<pag> devkinetic, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<ksivaji> !metafile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metafile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ksivaji> ok bye
<elite1> hey i got a panel for resolution but it only allows me to go to 640x480 and 320x240 :S
<elite1> i need it higher
<devkinetic> you need to select your video card, i think its the next tab over
<elite1> it was working fine last night but when i booted it up today everything was just 640480
<jhutchins> elite1: Did you update anything yesterday?
<elite1> no
<Timsen> hi, how can I check if my rented rootserver has sata or scsi disks integrated?
<jhutchins> rootserver?
<jm87_> hi
<elite1> for some reason su crashed and i counld not run anything in sudo so i tryed everything to restarting a new user shutting down but i had to do a complete re-install
<elite1> then yesterday everything was fine i did a system restart and the res. was okay now today its 640x480
<jm87_> how i do interface my n73 nokia with kubuntu
<elite1> usb cord?
<vedavox> has anyone installed the 8.39.4 fglrx drivers, and if so have they got 'Testing Use Only' plasterd in the lower right of the screen?
<jhutchins> vedavox: Welcome to the bleeding edge.  Roll them back to the release version and that will go away.
<pfein> any howto/example config on using tor w/ dante-client?
<Bubster> Alright guys, I'm trying to run ./configure to configure a source to install.  While it's running, I get:
<Bubster> checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... no
<Bubster> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.
<Bubster> Any ideas?
<pag> !b-e | Bubster
<ubotu> Bubster: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<pag> Bubster, and btw; what are you compiling?
<Bubster> amap-5.2
<vedavox> bubster, do 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' that will give you the basics, but you will no doubt need various -dev packages installed after this
<lontra> Bubster: also you can install apt-file to find a specific missing file and which package it corresponds to
<Bubster> Ok, will try these really quick.  Be back in a minute or two with results.
<VSpike> Is it just me, or is katapult mind-bogglingly slow?
<fabien> Il y a des franais de connect svp?
<pag> !fr | Fabien
<ubotu> Fabien: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<lontra> jm87_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/Nokia  ... there's a bit about your nokia
<lontra> VSpike: in feisty?
<Fabien> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<VSpike> lontra: yep
<pag> VSpike, if you have a large Amarok collection, it might really slow katapult down
<VSpike> pag: that could be it :)
<Bubster> Running 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' solved my problem.  Thanks guys
<vedavox> bubster, you'll get more, but read the output and install the corresponding -dev packages
<VSpike> pag: is there any way to disable the indexing of amarok collections, do you know?
<lontra> Bubster: also as i mentioned ... if you install apt-file when it says your missing file.foo then you can run apt-file search file.foo and find out what you need to install for a corresponding package
<pag> VSpike, dunno if that helps, but delete Amarok from ~/.kde/shate/config/katapultrc
<VSpike> Another question I had - the system tray icon for my skype has become corrupted.  Is there an icon cache I can delete?
<Bubster> lontra:  Ok, thanks for the info.
<VSpike> pag: I'll try it - thanks
<pag> np :)
<VSpike> pag: apparently, it doesn't exist - in fact "find .kde -iname 'katapult*'" finds nothing :/
<pag> VSpike, strange, since it should... try to open katapult's settings, change anything and save
<Bubster> lontra, I'm getting "apt-file:command not found"  when I try your search method.
<lontra> Bubster: you need install apt-file first
<VSpike> pag: How can you open the settings?
<lontra> Bubster: sudo apt-get install apt-file
<lontra> Bubster: then run apt-file update then run apt-file search foo.file
<pag> VSpike, right click the trayicon?
<vedavox> hmmm, seems ati have just removed the  8.39.4 fglrx drivers and back to the last ones, guess they forgot to remove the testing logo
<Jack_Sparrow> Hello All..  I would like instructions on installing a theme I got from kde-look.org into Kubuntu
<Raystlin_FM> VSpike, if you bring up the launcher (default is Alt+Space) then press Ctrl+C it will bring up a context menu
<lontra> Jack_Sparrow: you probably need to compile it
<lontra> Jack_Sparrow: what theme?
<buck> hey all
<lontra> hi buck
<Jack_Sparrow> It is in bz2 format and I see tons of files and folders inside the archive
<buck> very new to linux ..
<mind_shift> should I wait for a new realease of kubuntu?
<buck> but i am loving it
<mind_shift> before I install it?
<lontra> Jack_Sparrow: ok you'll need to run .. tar xvjf foo.tar.bz2 ... then cd into the directory
<devkinetic> hey i ran sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop and it only removed about 40k of files, i want to remove kde and all its apps, so i just have gnome and its stuff
<lontra> Jack_Sparrow: then you should read the README file ... but you probably will only need to do 3 things.  1.  ./configure 2.  make  3. sudo make install
<vedavox> jack, you should be able just to unpack it to a folder, then use the install theme under appearance / themes
<buck> join #ubuntu
<VSpike> pag: don't have one, bit Raystlin_FM's method works... thanks#
<pag> devkinetic, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<VSpike> Wonderful - amarok catalog disabled, now much much faster... thanks guys!
<lontra> vedavox: depends on what kind of theme doesn't? ... if it's a style or a win deco you can't do that
<stdin> mind_shift: generally, yes. unless you're interested in finding bugs and helping out (even if it's just testing). Just remember that it's not considered "stable" until the release and it could break at any time
<Jack_Sparrow> Ok... will look to see what I find.. It liiks like their root folder is filesystem, will that tar command put things in the correct folders/locations?
<manu_> hi
<devkinetic> pag: thank you :] 
<lontra> Jack_Sparrow: tar will unpack and uncompress the tarball in the folder where the tarball is currently held
<Jack_Sparrow> vedavox: will try that first as it seems the easiest
<yayan> ehm..
<mind_shift> stdid: How long do you think it will take until the next stable release?
<mind_shift> stdin
<lontra> Jack_Sparrow: what theme?  can you paste the url to the kde-look.org
<pag> mind_shift, 7.10 will be the next stable
<pag> !gutsy | mind_shift
<ubotu> mind_shift: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<stdin> mind_shift: when it's released, 7.10 = year 2007, month = 10
<Jack_Sparrow> lontra: it may take a minute, I closed down the browser..
<buck> how does one be able to record ?? with sound recorder
<lontra> Jack_Sparrow: no worries ... you don't have to paste it ... it just helps to know what kind of theme it is
<lontra> buck: buy a mic ;)
<vedavox> lontra, if is a basic theme, hold on, I just noticed that the theme manager is not available under system settings, but is from kcontrol
<buck> hahahah ..
<mind_shift> stdin: which is the current version?
<buck> that would work.. actually i can hear but unable to record...
<lontra> vedavox: oh i see ... i've never actually used theme manager before
<mind_shift> !current
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about current - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mind_shift> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<stdin> mind_shift: 7.04 feisty
<mind_shift> ok
<lontra> Jack_Sparrow: try kcontrol -> appearance -> theme manager ... install new theme and navigate to that .bz2 file
<vzduch> it takes a helluva lot of time uninstalling texlive
<Jack_Sparrow> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Baghira?content=8692
<vedavox> you may have to install kcontrol, iirc, its not default install on basic kubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> lontra: will try that now..
<lontra> vedavox: it's on kubuntu by default
<lontra> just no icon ;(
<lontra> Jack_Sparrow: press alt+f2 and type kcontrol
<buck> any ideas how to get my record to work .. i have built in audio ac 97 850
<The_Machine> I have a gigabit nic, and in windows the gigabit link lights show up on my switch, but when i boot into kubuntu I only get 10/100 lights on the switch.  ANy suggestions?
<lontra> Jack_Sparrow: fyi ... on that website you linked there are instructions for how to install it ;)
<pag> Jack_Sparrow, lontra; isn't baghira available from repos?
<pag> !find baghira
<ubotu> Found: kwin-baghira
<pag> yup... there it is :)
<lontra> !win pag
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win pag - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vedavox> jack, try doing 'sudo apt-get install kwin-baghira'  its in the repos
<Jack_Sparrow> Just trying to help my niece.. I know nothing about KDE
<Jack_Sparrow> What about one not in the repos.
<lontra> Jack_Sparrow: it depends ... you could use the theme manager or you might need to compile it from source ... but if you need to compile a theme from source it's generally super easy
<lontra> Jack_Sparrow: also since (k)ubuntu is so ubiquitous in the linux world most themes have .deb packages available
<stdin> The_Machine: what make/model, or do you know the module name. it may be that you have to tell the driver to use gigabit
<mind_shift> Kubuntu should use archlinux as their base :)
<lontra> mind_shift: blah ... dpkg and apt-get are the best
<mind_shift> lontra: apt-get feels like old stuff :)
<mind_shift> no real thought put into it
<stdin> are you insane??
<Jack_Sparrow> I will try some of the suggestions and check back in a few minutes.. thanks everyone
<lontra> mind_shift: what?  do you know what you're talking about or are you trying to start a flame war?
<stdin> apt ROCKS! :p
<vedavox> WHAT!!!!
<lontra> mind_shift: regardless ... this is offtopic
<mind_shift> :p
<The_Machine> it's on board in my Dell.  Kinfocenter says it's an Intel 82801G..
<lontra> mind_shift: let's go to #kubuntu-offtopic to continue this ridiculous tirade ... oops i mean discussion
<The_Machine> sorry, stdin
<mind_shift> ok lontra, you win
<mind_shift> but you should really try pacman
<mind_shift> it's easy simple and powerful
<lontra> mind_shift: i like pacman and i like portage too and yum ... they are all really good package managers
<lontra> mind_shift: we all win in linux with choices
<mind_shift> but apt is ypur favorite?
<lontra> mind_shift: yeah ... but the others are very good to and not far behind
<vedavox> apt is just so simple, synaptic if you want a fancy gui
<mind_shift> yep, guess so
<Narada> hi i can't find the package xml-twig-tools in kubuntu but i can find it on debian; what am i doing wrong
<mind_shift> one thing I don't like about apt is that it doesn't remove all the files when i want something removed
<lontra> mind_shift: i am running kubuntu becomes i want a kde-centric distro ... it just happens to use the debian package manager ... if it was based on something else then i'd happily use it as well ... i'm not some crazy fanboy here
<mind_shift> hehe ok :)
<vedavox> Narada, I have it available
<stdin> The_Machine: can you post the output of "lsmod" to pastebin?
<Narada> vedavox: you're running feisty though
<vedavox> yes
<The_Machine> yes stdin, one moment.
<Narada> can i get it on edgy
<lontra> Narada: what flavour of debian?  etch?
<Narada> yeah i don't have sarge to try on that
<vedavox> is there a backport available
<The_Machine> http://pastebin.com/d76e719c3
<The_Machine> sorry, stdin http://pastebin.com/d76e719c3
<manu_> some one here how can help configuring wacom tablet?
<lontra> Narada: have you asked in #debian?
<Narada> no
<pag> !info xml-twig-tools | Narada
<ubotu> narada: xml-twig-tools: Command line tools for processing XML documents. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.26-2 (feisty), package size 32 kB, installed size 104 kB
<stdin> The_Machine: what does "lspci | grep Ethernet" show ?
<pag> Narada, that package is supposed to be installable with even the default repos...
<Narada> well my apt-cache search doesn't return it
<The_Machine> stdin, 03:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) LAN Controller (rev 01)
<pag> Narada, are you on Feisty?
<Bubster> lontra, are you able to receive private messages?
<Narada> no
<lontra_> Bubster: hi
<odla> Bubster: what do you need to pm me about?
<vzduch> is it possible to install texlive _and_ kile?  when I installed texlive (w/ aptitude) it removed my tetex pkgs because they conflict w/ texlive.  Then when I wanted to install kile it complained that my texlive pkgs were broken, and about unresolved dependencies to the tetex pkgs which were removed before
<stdin> The_Machine: hmm, there isn't any option in the module to enable gigabit, so I'm not sure
<spawn57> try doing apt-get check
<User1> hi guys
<User1> got a problem here
<|Zero|H|I|T|> hello
<|Zero|H|I|T|> can anyone help me please?
<logixoul> I am installing feisty on a laptop
* genii sips a coffee
<spawn57> and you might wanna check your sources.list, if you got a repositories, especially ones that aren't very well managed, it might give you trouble
<|Zero|H|I|T|> something with apt-get
<axia> Pessoal, qual sistema linux que tem a melhor interface grfica?
<|Zero|H|I|T|> anyone?
<spawn57> |Zero|H|I|T|: just aks =P
<pag> !ask | |Zero|H|I|T|
<ubotu> |Zero|H|I|T|: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<vzduch> spawn57: who are you talking to?
<logixoul> and it boots fine, but when I select "start kubuntu" in the menu, it loads forever
<spawn57> vzduch: you =P
<logixoul> any hints?
<vzduch> !pt | axia
<ubotu> axia: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<|Zero|H|I|T|> zero@Zero:~$ sudo apt-get install kdevelop
<|Zero|H|I|T|>   ... 
<|Zero|H|I|T|>   
<logixoul> heh heh
<|Zero|H|I|T|> Reading state information... 
<genii> logixoul: You should have 192Mb or more on the computer
<|Zero|H|I|T|> A  'apt-get f install'      :
<|Zero|H|I|T|>      :
<|Zero|H|I|T|>   kdevelop:  : libcvsservice0 (>= 4:3.5.5-1)     
<|Zero|H|I|T|>   python2.5:  : python2.5-minimal (= 2.5.1~rc1-0ubuntu3)   2.5.1-0ubuntu1   
<|Zero|H|I|T|>   python2.5-dev:  : python2.5 (= 2.5.1-0ubuntu1)   2.5.1~rc1-0ubuntu3   
<|Zero|H|I|T|> E:  .  'apt-get -f install'     (   ).
<|Zero|H|I|T|> zero@Zero:~$
<|Zero|H|I|T|> some of these is greek
<The_Machine> holy moly
<logixoul> thats like greek to me dude :P
<vzduch> !paste | |Zero|H|I|T|
<|Zero|H|I|T|> but i can translate
<ubotu> |Zero|H|I|T|: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<|Zero|H|I|T|> lol
<The_Machine> literally greek.
<pag> |Zero|H|I|T|, sudo apt-get install -f
<|Zero|H|I|T|> sorry
<pag> (as it does, by the way, say)
<|Zero|H|I|T|>    python2.5 2.5.1~rc1-0ubuntu3 (  .../python2.5_2.5.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
<|Zero|H|I|T|>    python2.5 ...
<|Zero|H|I|T|> dpkg:     /var/cache/apt/archives/python2.5_2.5.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Narada> sigh
<|Zero|H|I|T|>    buffer_write(fd) (9, ret=-1): backend dpkg-deb   `./usr/lib/python2.5/lib-dynload/rgbimg.so': No space left on device
<|Zero|H|I|T|> dpkg-deb:   paste     (Broken pipe)
<|Zero|H|I|T|>      :
<|Zero|H|I|T|>  /var/cache/apt/archives/python2.5_2.5.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<|Zero|H|I|T|> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<|Zero|H|I|T|> zero@Zero:~$
<|Zero|H|I|T|> i did sudo apt-get install -f
<Narada> dude use the pastebin
<odla> |Zero|H|I|T|: pastebin
<|Zero|H|I|T|> i have to dl that?
<vzduch> spawn57: you mean only 'apt-get check' or another option after that?
<spawn57> vzduch: don't think so
<|Zero|H|I|T|> just apt-get install -f
<_4str1> !ru | |Zero|H|I|T|
<|Zero|H|I|T|> it says no space left
<ubotu> |Zero|H|I|T|:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<pag> "No space left on device"  I think that's pretty explains itself
<_4str1> should be easyer
<|Zero|H|I|T|> and i cant uninstall anything
<pag> _4str1, that was greek, not russian ;)
<|Zero|H|I|T|> there is space
<Hobbsee> !paste | |Zero|H|I|T|
<ubotu> |Zero|H|I|T|: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Hobbsee> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<|Zero|H|I|T|> i read ru too
<_4str1> oups sorry :p
<|Zero|H|I|T|> but not good
<warrior-wizard> y'a des francais ici ?
<vzduch> spawn57: that doesn't do much
<vzduch> !fr | warrior-wizard
<ubotu> warrior-wizard: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Narada> what the hell is up with ubotu
<|Zero|H|I|T|> anyone can help?
<warrior-wizard> ok
<cristian> Ubuntu Rocks ah!
<pag> Narada, umm.. nothing? works as it should :O
<cristian> that's what happens...
<|Zero|H|I|T|> the /var partition is 1.9 gbs
<Narada> hmm yeah you're right
<spawn57> vzduch: what about your repositories, you have a lot of them on it?
<|Zero|H|I|T|> plz
<Narada> it's just my end showing questions marks
<john> hey
<_4str1> |Zero|H|I|T|: type df -h in your termianl to see haw many free space you have
<pag> Narada, the problem is in your encoding, not ubotu. it looks like it should with UTF-8
<vedavox> Narada: you need to install some helenic fonts to see it
* _4str1 slap his fingers with ..
<|Zero|H|I|T|> the /usr part is 100% WTF?
<Narada> yeah that's what i said; the problem is at my end
<vedavox> Zero, use df to see whats taking up the space, try removing documentation, that can usually save quite a bit
<|Zero|H|I|T|> but /usr is 1.9gb
<vzduch> spawn57: http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/1869 <-- my sources.list
<|Zero|H|I|T|> maybe /usr/local has many things
<pag> |Zero|H|I|T|, you have different partition for every directory? :O
<vedavox> my /usr partition is 10gb, and /usr/local is another 10 gb, but I like to play a lot
<lucas-r2d2> Hi, I have got a big problem with my apt. It seems that I cannot install any kde-packages. If I try to install, e.g., kdesdk, it tells me that this package depends on some other's and say's my packages are crashed.
<mind_shift> ok
<|Zero|H|I|T|> lub is 700mb?
<|Zero|H|I|T|> lib
<mind_shift> I'm getting kubuntu now so I can have kolourpaint
<cristian> So, what's the f**** prob yo!
<pag> lucas-r2d2, pastebin the whole output of sudo apt-get install kdesdk
<vedavox> zero, do you roll your own kernels by any chance?
<pag> !paste | lucas-r2d2
<ubotu> lucas-r2d2: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<|Zero|H|I|T|> vedavox no
<wyjec> hm
<logixoul> Hi. I booted into the Feisty CD and selected "install or run kubuntu", then it says "loading" and this phase takes like 15 minutes, then "loading linux kernel" pops up and sloowly reaches 15% then freezes. Any hints? Pretty please :)
<lucas-r2d2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30572/
<lucas-r2d2> it's german...
<pag> lucas-r2d2, you have all the repos enabled?
<lucas-r2d2> main, universe, multiverse, wine upstream.
<vedavox> zero: if I was you I would repartion, 1.9GB for /usr is not a lot if you are installing lots of stuff, or go through and remove documentation and any cruft you have built up
<Evangelion> hello everyone
<Evangelion> here is an enthusiastic linux user whose faiith in linux is wavering
<pag> lucas-r2d2, is this error displayed at any installation, or just kdesdk?
<|Zero|H|I|T|> the share file is really big
<Evangelion> because knetworkmanager in kubuntu used to automatically detect wireless networks
<vedavox> how big is /usr/share/doc
<Evangelion> and list them with ease when I first installed kubuntu
<Evangelion> but now it doesnt even show a wireless section
<lucas-r2d2> it is shown when installing any kde-package (i think so, cowsay works)
<|Zero|H|I|T|> 100mb
<spawn57> vzduch: the bleeding edge? try without it?
<Evangelion> it shows me the enable and disable wireless option
<Evangelion> but nothing else
<Evangelion> any suggestions?
<Evangelion> im now using the wired connecction
<|Zero|H|I|T|> should i remove it?
<vedavox> Evang, I gave up on the network manager and use wifi radar instead
<|Zero|H|I|T|> or can i just move it to my external HDD?
<pag> lucas-r2d2, have you installed something from unofficial repos?
<lucas-r2d2> pag: only wine and some self-built apps...
<vedavox> Zero: if its only 100mb leave it, you could symlink it to the external, but I would be looking at a repartition to increase the 1.9gb size of /usr
<Evangelion> wifi-radar
<Evangelion> hmm
<pag> lucas-r2d2, care to tell more about those self-built apps?
<vzduch> I'm kind-of puzzle.. why does aptitude list tetex as a dependency for kile while apt-get does not?
<vzduch> *puzzled
<Evangelion> vedavox: what would be the equivalent aptitude install <name for wifi radar>?
<lucas-r2d2> pag: well, reconstructor, glob2, geant4, clhep and some others
<cloakable> vzduch: aptitude installs <reccomended> stuff, apt-get doesn't :P
<pag> vzduch, aptitude likes to think reccomendations as depencies too iirc... not sure though
<spawn57> vzduch: beats me too
<pag> lucas-r2d2, hmm.. strange. I just tried installing kdesdk myself, and it went fine, so it's not a packaging issue.. tbh I'm getting out of the ideas
<pag> lucas-r2d2, E: Kaputte Pakete  == Broken Package?
<lucas-r2d2> pag: think so.
<lucas-r2d2> pag: could that be an issue of having kde and some gnome applications installed together?
<pag> lucas-r2d2, I doubt it  they should work just fine together
<lucas-r2d2> pag: ok, then I think it's time for a reinstallation...
<pag> lucas-r2d2, try running sudo apt-get install -f  and sudo dpkg --configure -a
<reagleBRKLN> i'm trying to rename some jpegs, but krename's automatic preview, nor konq's icon view will work on them. is there a size cut off? it works in other directories, but these jpegs are ~2M
<reagleBRKLN> i get the default icon instead of the thumbnail
<lucas-r2d2> pag: doesn't work, I tried it myself, it doesn't do anything
<mind_shift> HEY GUYS!!!!! IM GOING TO INSTALL KUBUNTU NOW!!!!!! :D
<underdog5004> no need to shout
<pag> lucas-r2d2, what about  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a  That'll take a lot of time though
<The_Machine> hehe @ mind_shift
<The_Machine> you'll be happy you did.
<mind_shift> brb I hope!
<TheGateKeeper> lol
<Evangelion> anyone who would like to help me get my WiFi up and running again on my laptop
<underdog5004> I'll give it a shot, Evangelion
<Evangelion> thank u underdog5004
<Evangelion> well
<underdog5004> which chipset is it?
<Evangelion> when I first installed FiestyFawn it worked
<Evangelion> just a sec
<Evangelion> lspci  returns : 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<underdog5004> ok, hold on
<underdog5004> is your laptop an HP DV6120?
<underdog5004> Evangelion, what model is your laptop?
<underdog5004> fahadysf, you still with me?
<fahadysf> its a dv6395ea
<fahadysf> practically the same as a 6295us
<fahadysf> sorry for the late reply
<fahadysf> i was feeding my pet kitten
<fahadysf> :p
<underdog5004> no problem. Which model is your lappy?
<fahadysf> dv6395ea
<underdog5004> ok
<fahadysf> quite similar to the 6120 I guess
<fahadysf> Intel 945GM chipset
<underdog5004> fahadysf, ok, do ifconfig -a
<underdog5004> see if your system sees it, basically
<fahadysf> it does
<fahadysf> it shows up as eth1
<fahadysf> eth0 being the wired interface
<underdog5004> ok, do this: sudo ifup eth1
<deitarion2> I set up a ~/.asoundrc in order to make the in-webcam mic on my mother's system default and i DID re-enable dmix, but I can't figure out how to get audio output from the flash pluigin working again. everything else works fine. A little help please?
<fahadysf> ifup: interface eth1 already configured
<underdog5004> hmm
<fahadysf> I have tried manually setting the IP
<underdog5004> type in kdesu wlassistant
<underdog5004> in a terminal
<fahadysf> wlassistant not installed
<underdog5004> huh...
<underdog5004> open up the kmenu, go to internet, and look for something to do with wireless...
<underdog5004> please
<fahadysf> knetworkmanager is the utility u are looking for
<fahadysf> that is what USED to be able to set up my wireless card properly
<underdog5004> ok, I didn't realize that was installed by default now...
<underdog5004> so, open that up
<fahadysf> ok
<fahadysf> done
<underdog5004> does it see your wireless card?
<fahadysf> well that is what im not so sure about
<Juz_moi> I just installed and my PCI RTL8139 isn't recognized, says I don't have a nic card?
<fahadysf> it does enable and disable Wireless
<Juz_moi> how do I get it recognized?
<underdog5004> rtl8139?
<underdog5004> oh, nvm
<underdog5004> sorry, wrong person
<fahadysf> and the Manual configuration menu shows the wireless card
<underdog5004> fahadysf, ok, but can you see any networks with it?
<fahadysf> nope
<fahadysf> i cant see any networks
<underdog5004> hmm
<Juz_moi> yea realtec 8139
<underdog5004> what was the model number again, fahadysf ?
<fahadysf> although I am perfectly sure that the router is configured properly
<fahadysf> dv6395ea
<arekanderu> Hey guys, I have installed my graphic card + opengl, but something's not right. I lag etc. Could somebody help me?
<Raystlin_FM> fahadysf, is the wireless radio turned on?
<fahadysf> yes it is
<underdog5004> for the wireless card
<Juz_moi> oops I'll wait I'm confusing the wireless issue sri
<fahadysf> the little sliding button on my laptop which enables bluetooth and WiFi is in the right place
<Raystlin_FM> juz_moi, what does lspci show?
<Juz_moi> just a sec I'll go try it
<arekanderu> Hey guys, I have installed my graphic card + opengl, but something's not right. I lag etc. Could somebody help me?
<underdog5004> arekanderu, glxinfo | grep direct
<arekanderu> underdog5004: ty
<arekanderu> underdog5004: i'll try it
<underdog5004> if it says direct rendering is enabled/true, then you're good to go
<arekanderu> Ahh, k ty
<arekanderu> Brb
<fahadysf> I have an idea on how to get it to work
<arekanderu> underdog5004: It says Yes >.<
<arekanderu> underdog5004: But I've never lagged this much thoguh
<arekanderu> underdog5004: Though*
<Juz_moi> Raystlin_FM: it sees it
<fahadysf> I know that some configuration files must have been effed up
<fahadysf> but I dont know which ones
<Raystlin_FM> juz_moi, is this the only NIC in your system?
<underdog5004> fahadysf, you may just need to use ndiswrapper
<Juz_moi> yep
<fahadysf> but y
<underdog5004> arekanderu, which graphics card is it?
<fahadysf> it used to work
<fahadysf> on this very distro
<Raystlin_FM> juz_moi, what does ifconfig show?
<fahadysf> in this very install
<fahadysf> it just stopped working all of a sudden
<fahadysf> its definitely a config problem somewhere
<Raystlin_FM> fahadysf, i have the same wireless NIC in my Dell laptop... you don't need to use ndiswrapper...
<fahadysf> yeah I can guess that
<Juz_moi> shows only Lo
<arekanderu> underdog5004: It's a Geforce MX440
<arekanderu> underdog5004: I've installed everything right and stuff
<underdog5004> arekanderu, how did you install the driver? Envy?
<arekanderu> underdog5004: nah, just a bunch of commands and downloads
<fahadysf> Raystlin_FM: any other ideas on what might have gone wrong
<arekanderu> underdog5004: what's envy?
<underdog5004> !envy > arekanderu
<Raystlin_FM> juz_moi, try sudo ifup eth0
<arekanderu> underdog5004: What the..?
<Juz_moi> sez ingoring unknown interface eth0
<underdog5004> Juz_moi, ifconfig -a
<genii> underdog5004: Seems to me he has mismatched MAC address for eth0 in the file /etc/iftab
<genii> underdog5004: Or no /etc/network/interfaces   entry
<fahadysf> so anyone have any idea where the confi files for Wireless networks are stored
<Juz_moi> ifconfig -a gives sme only lo
<Juz_moi> same
<fahadysf> like the SSID for the network and the WPA configuration
<underdog5004> genii, good thinkin...I was going to get his /etc/network/interface thing squared away next
<underdog5004> lol
<genii> cool
<fahadysf> >.<
<genii> work, sorta AFK
<machine_1> hola
<underdog5004> fahadysf, so, open up /etc/network/interfaces and see if eth0 or eth1 (whichever, I can't remember which for your wireless) is defined.
<fahadysf> underdog5004: k just a sec
<fahadysf> auto eth1
<fahadysf> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<underdog5004> darn...
<fahadysf> its just like the other interface
<fahadysf> the wired one
<underdog5004> I'm all out of ideas, fahadysf...google is your friend...or someone else in here more knowledgeable than I.
<Juz_moi> hmm i'm going to check in the bios for something, brb
<fahadysf> :D
<fahadysf> thanx for the effort
<fahadysf> im quite comfortable with linux myself
<fahadysf> and I have already done all the entry level trouble shooting myself
<underdog5004> good to hear
<genii> Juz_moi: Yes, if your adapter is disabled there it could explain a lot :)
<fahadysf> I just couldnt find the reason knetworkmanager wasnt showing any wireless networks anymore
<fahadysf> I guess ill have to google for more info on how knetworkmanager works
<fahadysf> thanx anyway underdog5004
<underdog5004> np
<ubuntu__> np
<ubuntu__> hello
<rami> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<fahadysf> lol
<fahadysf> in the end
<fahadysf> the problem IS knetworkmanager
<fahadysf> all I did was
<fahadysf> aptitude install wlassistant
<fahadysf> and used that
<fahadysf> it found my network
<underdog5004> it worked?
<underdog5004> nice
<fahadysf> and now im up and running
<jhutchins_lt> !enter
<fahadysf> so now im uninstalling knetworkmanager and will use the hassle free wlassistant from now on
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Juz_moi> gurrr no joy
<elite1> hey anyone know where to get aircrack-ng ?
<genii> elite1: They stopped supporting that maybe 4 years ago now
<elite1> no u can still use it thou
<pag> !info aircrack-ng
<ubotu> aircrack-ng: wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.6.2-7ubuntu1.1 (feisty), package size 186 kB, installed size 528 kB
<elite1> where do u download it @?
<cloakable> elite1: In the archives, afaik :P
<cloakable> sudo aptitude install aircrack-ng
<cloakable> Enable universe before that, though
<elite1> k
<elite1> how thou?
<elite1> nvm
<elite1> it cant find any packages
<genii> elite1: Also their repo,: deb http://aircrack-ng.le-vert.net/ubuntu <distname> main     where distname is dapper or edgy. dunno if feisty there
<elite1> doesnt work
<elite1> unknown host
<genii> !repo | elite1
<ubotu> elite1: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<elite1> is there a site where  i can just download it from? i tried using terminal but cant find anypackages
<biruz> hi ppl! can anyone help me setting anti-aliasing on my ATI card??
<jhutchins> !find aircrack
<ubotu> Found: aircrack, aircrack-ng
<jhutchins> !info aircrack-ng
<ubotu> aircrack-ng: wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.6.2-7ubuntu1.1 (feisty), package size 186 kB, installed size 528 kB
<genii> jhutchins: He needs to enable the right repo in sources.list
<jhutchins> genii: correct.
<stdin> universe/multiverse are enabled by default in feisty
<elite1> is there any brute force programs available for kubuntu?
<eagles0513875> elite1: go into adept and type in search brute force
<jhutchins> Heh.  Wants a point-and-click network hacking tool.
<elite1> just wondering if brute force works with kubuntu?
* genii thinks about Jack the Ripper
<jhutchins> elite1: Brute force what?
<elite1> any of them
<jhutchins> any of what/
<jhutchins> ?
<elite1> programs
<elite1> i need to find the password of a router
<jhutchins> elite1: Not really.
<jhutchins> elite1: If it's your router, just reset it.
<elite1> not really?
<jhutchins> elite1: If it's not your router, ask.
<elite1> thats the prob its not mine
<elite1> lol
<elite1> yeah that will go well
* cloakable notes elite1 probably wants to hack a WEP encrypted network.
<elite1> i can get into to my user but not admin i tried all default router names and passwords but they have it changed
<elite1> no
<elite1> its no wep
<elite1> the connection is Default
<elite1> i need to find the pass for DMZ
<cloakable> Reset :P
<elite1> so i can use X-link kai.
<elite1> not my  router
<eagles0513875> ive neverhad to use bruteforce for anything
<elite1> well it helps if u have alot of time
<elite1> i have to portforward a port 30,000 but need to know the routers admin pass.
<cloakable> elite1: Asking in that case would be a good idea. You are meant to have access, yes?
<elite1> yeah
<cloakable> Then ask the owner :P
<elite1> okay
<elite1> i should call him up
<elite1> ask him to reset his router so i can use x-link.oh and tell him im using his signal too
<cloakable> Heh
<biruz> can anyone tell me how to enable anti-aliasing on my ATI card??
<biruz> plz?
<stdin> If a "client" tried to brute force my router he wouldn't be a client for long
<cloakable> No, you ask for him to forward the port.
<genii> elite1: So then you are NOT meant to have access
<elite1> there are many programs in windows to make sure it wont show up as a client under your router even a psp can do that
<elite1> but windows sucks
<stdin> if you get an IP, then it shows as a client
* cloakable nods
<trakinas> hello!
<trakinas> is there any "lamp" script to install apache+mysql+php without any special configuration?
<genii> stdin If you set a static IP in top of same range that is not used by dhcp server you still get in and not show as client
<trakinas> i just want to test some little scripts
<cloakable> True.
<elite1> the static ip of there router 192.168.0.1 like all d-links just that i need the DMZ to be enabled for my computer
<stdin> genii: I suppose that's what MAC filtering was made for
<elite1> how long has linux been around for?
<genii> 1991
<pag> heh... same year as I :)
<elite1> what was the os called?
<genii> minix
<stdin> linux != OS
<pag> elite1, linux is just a kernel
<elite1> wow wasnt even born then
<genii> minix evolved into linux
<SlimeyPete> erm, no it didn't
<SlimeyPete> minix is a seperate kernel/OS and is still around
<SlimeyPete> it just provided some inspiration for Torvalds
<genii> SlimeyPete: Well, he used the source as starting point :) Me error
<elite1> how hard is it to start your own os?
<pag> elite1, OS or linux distro?
<genii> pag good distinction
<elite1> linux distro
<elite1> sorry
<elite1> not an acutal os
<midijery> mepis is good
<pag> elite1, easy.. real easy... keeping it up to date and working - that's the problem
<elite1> oh
<genii> elite1 If you are actually interested in this, look up "linux from scratch" in google
<trakinas> no one? i just need a small apache install with mysql and php.
<midijery> Also kubuntu/ubuntu
<trakinas> buuuut Im not good with mysql, so any scripts to help configing mysql??
<genii> trakinas: As far as i know there is no pre-packaged all in one LAMP package. Usually you would be doing a clean LAMP install from the server/alternate CD
<elite1_> why/
<elite1_> why did it set my nickname?
<elite1_> are u allowed to sell your own linux distro or you have to keep it free?
<vzduch> elite1_: why did what set your nickname?
<trakinas> genii: hmmm... okay! since Im not going to run a sever but only play around with php, i think i can deal with small mysql configs.
<elite1_> i didnt
<elite1> there
<elite1> my nickname is owned by someone else?
<vzduch> elite1: because you were already logged in
<elite1> oh lol
<elite1> how did i do that?
<vzduch> [20:19:13]  -!- elite1_ [n=elite1@d36-88-138.home1.cgocable.net]  has joined #kubuntu
<vzduch> [20:19:25]  -!- elite1 [n=elite1@d36-88-138.home1.cgocable.net]  has quit [Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)] 
<elite1> ohh i think my internet cutout or something
<elite1> how was the one that built kubuntu? and the other distros's a group of developers?
<trakinas> what you mean?
<elite1> imdownload xubuntu edgy 6.10
<elite1> downloading*
<midijery> away has no counter comand like "I'm back"
<trakinas> midijery: /away
<trakinas> or you could aliase one "/back" for yourself
<midijery> I guess you just have to send a message to say your back, I'm new at this.
<midijery> I'll try the /away 2 times to see if that works also.
<midijery> It doesn't seem to work like a switch.
<trakinas> midijery: btw, in konversation is /away~/back
<midijery> Thanks /back works
<midijery> c u latr
<KaslePro> i've downloaded lime wire other.. what is the command to install it?
<stdin> KaslePro: download the deb
<KaslePro> deb?
<KaslePro> i'm a newbie
<KaslePro> :P
<cloakable> KaslePro: The format Ubuntu/Debian, etc uses :P
<cloakable> For packages :)
<armanis> hi guys
<KaslePro> ok... where can i download that?
<armanis> i have a big problem
<stdin> KaslePro: on the website download page, click on " Linux (DEB - Ubuntu, Debian)"
<stdin> KaslePro: by the penguin :)
<armanis> i've just configured sagem fast 800
<KaslePro> cloakable: what's the "download page"?:P
<armanis> i can get acces to my ftp but not to internet Oo
<armanis> with konqueror
<cloakable> KaslePro: Don't know, don't use LimeWire, I use KTorrent :P
<armanis> is someone able to tell me the command to get firefox please ?
<KaslePro> k torrent? is that a bit torren program?
<stdin> KaslePro: http://www.limewire.com/download/version.php
<armanis> please
<vedavox> sudo apt-get install firefox
<armanis> thannks
<vedavox> but it sounds like you have not got your routes set correctly
<armanis> arf
<KaslePro> stdin: what do i do after the download?
<stdin> KaslePro: right click it, go to Kubuntu Package Maenu, and choose to install
<KaslePro> thank you!=)
<armanis> arf i can't download it ...
<armanis> they say  dependance or something like that
<armanis> hein?
<armanis> there is someone speaking french here? i have some difficulties to understand english
<stdin> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<armanis> thanks very much friends
<KaslePro> when i am about to install java a licence agreement occupears... what should i do?
<midijery> <armanis> Do you have a synaptic or other package manager
<lontra> KaslePro: accept it
<KaslePro> how?
<lontra>  KaslePro: use the tab button and then click yes
<KaslePro> thanks=)
<brad__> how would I go about moving my files from the home folder on my root drive to a seperate home partition which was created ouit t of unallocated space
<midijery> I don't speak French only a little Spannish
<brad__> apparently creating a home partition and mounting/enabling it is NOT the way to do it
<vedavox> brad, separate /home partition?
<trakinas> a got an error with mysql-client-5,0. just apeared "error". would be possible to refresh it lately?
<vzduch> KaslePro: what's wrong w/ FrostWire?
<Daisuke_Ido> vzduch: it's a haven for illegal porn?
<Daisuke_Ido> i'd say that's pretty wrong
<brad__> well I wanted to create a media partition for my videos etc, and then I came here
<brad__> trying to get advice on doing it
<vedavox> brad have you decalred it in /etc/fstab
<randy> Im having a problem with my sound, ive tried all the things ubotu said but its still not working :(
<brad__> and against my better judgement was talked into mounting it as a home partition instead
<Daisuke_Ido> randy: what card?
<randy> Audigy SE
<brad__> except i've already messed something up because applications which arent currently open are not opening
<trakinas> brad__: you can hhave any given partition mouted in any where you wish. you just have to configure it correctly on fstab
<vzduch> Daisuke_Ido: do you think LimeWire isn't?
<brad__> the thing is there is already a home folder on my root drive
<trakinas> brad__: for example, you could have a partition /dev/sda5  being mounted as /my-media-files/
<brad__> so the computer has no idea what the hell is going on when a /home partitoin mounts
<trakinas> brad__: i have a link that mighty help ya
<trakinas> one second.
<brad__> well, I cant open new applications right now I dontknow why
<brad__> so I guess I need to reboot off of a livecd which is a shame becauseI have a horrible cd drive
<vedavox> brad, open the console and type 'man fstab' that should give you the info
<Daisuke_Ido> vzduch: it is as well
<Daisuke_Ido> i was referring to the entire protocol.
<brad__> konsole wont open, the computer cant find it because I enabled the partition mounted as /home
<Daisuke_Ido> a terrible concept and even worse execution
<trakinas> brad__: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<brad__> I've said like six times I can't access anything right now and need to reset onto a live cd and delete the partition (again)
<trakinas> just sudo umount /home/
<trakinas> brad__: no. you dont need to
<randy> Hes gone
<jhutchins> Sigh.
<vedavox> he can't get into a shell
<jhutchins> It's all our fault.
<jhutchins> Linux sucks.
<CS5> it is not your fault.
<trakinas> he
<CS5> LMAO
<trakinas> i think he is with good will.
<CS5> Linux what?
<slow-motion> hallo
<jhutchins> Experience is proportionate to data destroyed.  He's making some progress.
<trakinas> i mean, he didnt say it sucks
<trakinas> he was just pissed off cause he couldnt do it.
<CS5> Ah ic
<randy> Anyone wanna help me with my Sound Card? Or sound not working thingie?
<jhutchins> Perhaps we should have suggested Ctrl-Alt-F1.
<trakinas> in anycase, he could have just logged into another tty
<trakinas> then umounted home.
<vedavox> you know you been using linux too long when you break stuff on purpose just to play about fixing it
<randy> lol
<jhutchins> trakinas: I'm thinking he had worse problems than that.
<trakinas> and rebooted. also, removed the line in fstab if it was the case
<trakinas> jhutchins seriously?
<jhutchins> trakinas: Of course, it could just be that since he didn't have a home directory, desktop shortcuts and such weren't working, and since he didn't know how to get to a console...
<trakinas> jhutchins he! probably
<trakinas> and i was complaning about kubuntu not working with my dvd-drive for reading
<trakinas> yes. it CAN BURN, but it can read any dvd...
<trakinas> *cant
<trakinas> just the FILES it recorded... oO
<trakinas> tested with all my dvd's, burnt on gentoo... and with a dvd-rw burnt on kubuntu.
<vedavox> trakinas: using automount?
<trakinas> it could read and copy the file burnt here, but not the one burnt on gentoo. bizzaaarrrrrrerrr
<trakinas> vedavox: auto, manual, magical, ilogical....
<trakinas> it got a bunch of i/o errors
<trakinas> kernels frm 2.6.18 and below works great
<vedavox> Aaargh, I am never buying another ATI card
<trakinas> at least with other live-cds and gentoo on my other partition
<CS5> Vedavox: You and me both.
<CS5> Vedavox: took a few days to get mine fully functional, and about 4 different faq's
<CS5> Anyone know why a HDD might show as a floppy1
<CS5> I dont know of a floppy with 38 GB free space
<trakinas> i better be going for now. need to see the day light for change
<vedavox> no, I downloaded the latest fglrx this morining, installed, left with 'AMD Testing Use Only' on my screen, and now they put the stable back to the old drivers
<CS5> Vedavox: OMG, I'd freak out.
<trakinas> CS5: maybe is a magalomaniac floppy
<CS5> Lol
<vedavox> external HD?
<CS5> no internal
<vedavox> its on /dev/fd1
<vedavox> you could just rename it
<CS5> Yes
<CS5> ok
<CS5> ty
<CS5> I try to mount it and it says not a block device
<CS5> so rename to hda and Im good?
<trakinas> gtg! cheers folks!
<vedavox> no forget the rename, I was joking, ha it got a filesystem on it?
<CS5> NTFS....
<CS5> Wait....wrong...
<vedavox> do you know what its device location should be?
<CS5> My ntfs only has 12-18 GB free so probably not
<CS5> and the only other one I have is this one that linux is on
<CS5> HDA1
<KaslePro> how do i update rythmbox music player anyone?
<CS5> for ntfs.
<cloakable> KaslePro: apt-get update & apt-get upgrade
<cloakable> If there's a upgrade available, it'll upgrade it :)
<vedavox> CS5: do 'df -h' in a shell and see what it says
<CS5> vedavox: http://pastebin.com/ma8b321a
<vedavox> or if its not mounted and you are sure its hda1 use 'pmount /dev/hda1'
<jhutchins> Perhaps it's /dev/fd0 or /dev/floppy
<CS5> no i am not sure now.
<CS5> My Computer shows totally different stuff than this
<cloakable> fd0 is the floppy drive. Corresponds to A:/ on Windurz :)
<vedavox> oh deer, its time to go get some beer
<CS5> floppy1 shows 31.5 GB free.
<vedavox> oooh I'm a poet
<KaslePro> the rythmbox music player says that i can not play the file beacause i don't have the nessesary plug-ins.. what shuld i do?
<CS5> Vedavox: and you didnt even know it
<vedavox> from your df, thats your linux root
<cloakable> CS5: What does /etc/fstab say about it?
<kharloss> hi i have a problem. i have two computers in the same class  81.196.x.x  both  rutable IP`s . I`m in a big LAN network . My both computers are in the same Switch , Traficc bettween them is verry  verry slow . Any Ideeas ?
<jhutchins> CS5: Let's try the following: mount, then fdisk -l
<KaslePro>  the rythmbox music player says that i can not play the file beacause i don't have the nessesary plug-ins.. what shuld i do? please help.. i'm a newbie
<jhutchins> KaslePro: Play it with amarok?
<jhutchins> !find rythmbox
<CS5> http://pastebin.com/m35efbe69
<ubotu> Package/file rythmbox does not exist in feisty
<jhutchins> CS5: Ugh.  When automount goes bad.
<CS5> Oh yes.
<jhutchins> CS5: pastebin your fstab please.
<jhutchins> CS5: The system appears to be running normally?
<CS5> that last pastebin was the fstab
<cloakable> jhutchins: He did :P
<CS5> http://pastebin.com/m35efbe69
<CS5> Oh yes
<CS5> works great
<CS5> Perfect other than that
<jhutchins> CS5: This has survived a reboot?
<CS5> Many times.
<jhutchins> Ok, then it needs to be fixed.  I'd start out by removing the two floppy entries completely.
<danya> can someone plz take a look at the update output .. after I've added the wine repos .. I keep getting no installation candidate error .. I'm on feisty 64-bit http://pastebin.ca/628122
<CS5> ok
<jhutchins> umount them.
<CS5> Neither are mounted in Computer:///
<jhutchins> CS5: Ignore any GUI tools for now until you get this fixed.
<CS5> ok
<jhutchins> CS5: That's probably what got you into this mess.
<CS5> remove from fstab?
<jhutchins> sudo umount /media/floppy0 /media/floppy1
<jhutchins> CS5: kdesu kate /etc/fstab, remove the two lines.
<CS5> k
<jhutchins> CS5: Where is the data on /dev/scd0 supposed to go?
<CS5> done and saved.
<danya> anyone :(
<jhutchins> danya: Hang in there a bit.
<danya> lol ok
<CS5> I am not sure/
<KaslePro> what shuld i do to make rythmbox media player play mp3 files? please help, i'm a newbie
<jhutchins> CS5: What is it?
<randy> okay, i got my sound to work through my motherboard but not my soundcard. Anyway to switch it?
<CS5> I have an internal dvdrom/cdburner and an external dvd burner
<CS5> 2 internal hdd
<KaslePro>  what shuld i do to make rythmbox media player play mp3 files? please help, i'm a newbie
<CS5> 1 ntfs and 1 linux with swap
<CS5> ext3
<jhutchins> CS5: You're not sure which scd0 is?
<CS5> Not sure, no.
<CS5> Is there a way to tell. Remember I am fairly new to linux
<KaslePro>  what shuld i do to make rythmbox media player play mp3 files? please help, i'm a newbie
<jhutchins> sudo fdisk -l
<randy> !MP3
<jhutchins> That will list everything.
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jhutchins> KaslePro: Please be patient and don't repeat while your original question is still on-screen.
<lontra> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> jhutchins: Might want to rephrase that. His screen might be smaller than yours. >_>;
<CS5> jhutchins: http://pastebin.com/m76ae649d
<lontra> danya: it's possible that repo is just down ... are you just trying to get the amd64 package?
<Kimppa> Hello. Can someone recommend a good network trafic monitoring tool for kde?
<danya> lontra : yes .. since I'm on a 64-bit
<Kimppa> *traffic
<lontra> danya: ok ... copy this into a terminal:  wget- c http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/ubuntu/feisty/wine_0.9.41~winehq0~ubuntu~7.04-1_amd64.deb
<lontra> danya: then:  sudo dpkg -i wine*
<KaslePro> can someone please tell me how to make rythmbox or aero to play mp3 files??
<lontra> KaslePro: someone already did
<CS5> Jhutchins: If I had to Guess I'd say its the CdBurner. But guessing hasnt ended well under linux
<lontra> KaslePro: look at the factoid from ubotu that randy invoked
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !codecs | KaslePro
<ubotu> KaslePro: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<danya> lontra : sudo wget- c?
<lontra> KaslePro: also there is no need to repeat as often as you are ... it annoys people and makes them not want to help you
<lontra> danya: no need for sudo wget -c ... just wget -c
<danya> lontra : ok :) thanks I'll get back to u once It's done :)
<lontra> danya: np
<LadySerena> ugh
<LadySerena> I'm about to uninstall all kubuntu kde packages.
<CS5> JHutchins: Is all lost for me?
<randy> any help with my sound card? anyone?
<servidor> hi, i wanto to mount an ltsp server. i have the dvd of kubuntu 7.04, does it brings the ltsp pakage?
<StoneNewt> is there anyway to remove all packages in kubuntu that are *not* part of the standard install?
<elite1> StoneNewt, why dont u do a complete re-install?
<StoneNewt> well I'd then have to get all the updates etc...
<eurico> hello. I can't watch movies on Kubuntu.
<lontra> servidor: not by default
<lontra> eurico: add medibuntu repo and install libdvdcss2 and w32codecs
<lontra> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<elite1> has any one here played red alert2? and now how to get it to run on kubuntu?
<eurico> lontra: sorry but I don't understand what you say. How can I do this? I'm still a noob on Linux
<StoneNewt> if I could just remove all the packages from the system that aren't in the base install I wouldn't have to reconfig etc...
<elite1>  has any one here played red alert2? and now how to get it to run on kubuntu?
<danya> lontra : how to make sure if wine is working ?
<StoneNewt> I have but on windows sorry
<lontra> eurico: go to www.medibuntu.org follow the directions for how to add it to /etc/apt/sources.list and then install w32codecs and libdvdcss2
<eurico> lontra: ok
<lontra> danya: just type wine in a terminal should be enough
<lontra> eurico: http://www.medibuntu.org/repository.php
<vmuser> http://
<vmuser> hi..i wonder if a kernel made for a distro could be compiled in another distro?
<lontra> vmuser: compiled ... sure
<lontra> vmuser: a binary installed ... no
<lontra> vmuser: get the kernel source
<vmuser> ok..my question is ... sorry..i know that this is not the room i should be in..but at suse they cant answer me... i found the kernel i need.. 2.6.21 but it is made for Fedora ... I am running Suse... do u think i could install that kernel in my Suse?
<StoneNewt> vmuser: just get hold of the kernel source for that distro, the config file and build the kernel
<danya> lontra :http://pastebin.ca/628164 does this means its working ?
<vmuser> im really sorry and know that this is not the right room
<lontra> danya: yup that means it's installed
<vmuser> im quite new to linux... am i wrong..but a kernel can be actually installed in any distro? I mean.,.the same kernel runs in all distro?
<lontra> danya: now you got to find yourself a windows program to test ;)
<servidor> t
<danya> lontra : thank u :) ..
<kalman> hi, is this channel ok for gutsy ?
<lontra> danya: no
<lontra> kalman: depends ... best to go to #ubuntu+1
<lontra> danya:  no problem :)
<kalman> sorry :-D
<servidor> lontra: thanks, a have found a page, if i need more help i will ask here
<eurico> lontra: I've added the medibuntu repository. Now how can I install the pther things you said?
<lontra> eurico: go to a teriminal and type:  sudo apt-get install w32codecs libdvdcss2
<eurico> lontra: ok
<lontra> eurico: if that doesn't work paste on www.pastebin.ca your /etc/apt/sources.list
<StoneNewt> vmuser: http://www-uxsup.csx.cam.ac.uk/pub/doc/suse/suse9.1/adminguide9.1/ch11.html
<StoneNewt> ^^ I think that's what you're looking for
<vmuser> thanks a lot... will check now
<eurico> lontra: It's installed. No which media does ir work for?
* lontra finds it interesting that #kubuntu is nicer to suse users than #suse probably is
<eurico> lontra: It's installed. Now which media does ir work for?
<StoneNewt> you can get your kernels from www.kernel.org
<vmuser> :)
<lontra> eurico: it works for dvds and for window media files, quicktime, realtime, etc.
<eurico> lontra: ok. I'm going to test it now
<vmuser> yes...ive been at www.kernel.org ... i think the best solution for me is to patch the kernel instead of compiliing it... or what do u say?
<StoneNewt> vmuser: building a kernel isn't such a big deal if you're slow and methodical...
<lontra> vmuser: yeah it's actually pretty easy if you take the time to read :)
* lontra prefers make menuconfig
<eurico> lontra: it's working almost perfectly. But it can't open .mpg files :(
<StoneNewt> it gets intresting when you try to slim the kernel down to minimal w/out modules
<vmuser> right...cause my probl is with hardware compatobility...i need the 2.6.21 ... and just cant find the rpm for suse
<vmuser> will download from kernel.org
<lontra> eurico: i'm not sure ... the only other thing that i can suggest is that you install vlc or mplayer as they tend to be better media players than kaffeine
<StoneNewt> actually what I do is build the
<lontra> eurico: also w32codecs can't play all codecs still . . .but most
<eurico> lontra: ok. Will I'll be able to watch also, windows media files by the internet?
<lontra> eurico: install mplayer-mozilla ... sudo apt-get install mplayer-mozilla
<StoneNewt> kernel with as much as I can as a module then load the modules for one specific piece of hardware at a time then once I've got everything loaded I reboot and just load thosem note what modules are loaded and build those into the kernel
<lontra> eurico: err.. sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<StoneNewt> meh
<StoneNewt> anyway anyone know is you can remove all packages that weren't in the standard install?
<lontra> eurico: this plugins should also work in konqueror ... after you've installed them open konqueror -> settings -> configure konqueror -> plugins -> scan for new plugins
<eurico> lontra: OMG!!! It's working! Goodbye Windoze! FInally I can see videos! Thank you very much for your help
<Agent_bob> i have this  http://intelikey.pastebin.us/38353   client side,   but what do i need server side for  this   http://intelikey.pastebin.us/38354   ?
<Daisuke_Ido> another one leaves MS.
<intelikey> it's working no errors,   i just need some advice on the etc/network/interfaces   file
<Daisuke_Ido> will he stay on the path of righteousness?  no one knows, but we can hope
* intelikey talks to Agent_bob 
* Agent_bob talks to intelikey 
<Agent_bob> anyone  ?
<elite1_> hey how can i get redalert2 to work on kubuntu?
<kalman> with wine ?
<kalman> elite1_: have you tried with wine ?
<ghosttiger> hello
<Agent_bob> no body knows  ????   come on guys ?
<elite1_> kalman, where do you get the program wine?
<kirke> hello, somebody knows how to modify 'resolv.conf' permanently???
<Richlv> hi. kubuntu 7.04 bootable cd, bluetooth connection (as you can see, working :) ) - i can ssh, ping etc
<Richlv> but - konqueror is not working
<Richlv> i tried resetting proxy settings and autodetecting them, didn't work (and should work without them anyway)
<Richlv> and that ubuntu__ was my konversation client
<dijenerate> hi all
<Richlv> it seems the konq is the only one not working
<Richlv> any ideas ?
<dijenerate> anyone got a clue where I could get some help with kubuntu on a Raon Digital Vega?
<dijenerate> http://www.dynamism.com/vega/main.shtml
<dijenerate> I need to get some of the hardware working and could really use a hand
<Richlv> running konq from konsole and attempting to load page shows an error (probably useless) :
<Richlv> ASSERT: "!icon.isEmpty()" in /build/buildd/kdebase-3.5.6/./libkonq/konq_pixmapprovider.cc (81)
<Richlv> the only error konq itself shows :
<Richlv> Could not connect to host http://www.google.com
<elite1_> is DHCP automatic?
<Agent_bob> elite1_ yes   and i've never been able to set it up correctly yet
<elite1_> weird
<Richlv> it seems kate can't connect to remote hosts, too
<elite1_> i had problems with networking (wireless) i put my ip adress the one i connect to in on mannual and then put DCHP back to auto so it remebers my connecting ip
<Richlv> kbuildsycoca fails with
<Richlv> kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<Richlv> don't know whether this is connected
<elite1_> this way gateway and dns servers are auto but the ip isnt seems to work fine
<blackneo>  holaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Richlv> it seems that only some k* stuff is failing
<blackneo> pppppppppapapapa
<Agent_bob> Richlv that's not a "fail"  and it's normal for that message to appear  "kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!"
<Richlv> ok, one problem to worry about less
<Richlv> any ideas why only konq/kate fails ?
<Richlv> i am ircing happy from the same connection :)
<Agent_bob> Richlv   firewall ?
<Agent_bob> loop back    down ?
<Richlv> hmm. on default bootable kubuntu cd outgoing one ?
<Agent_bob> Richlv no livecd will not have a firewall by default
<curtis> ppl! could u help me out with something! can any1 suggest a graphical interface for pon/poff and packets sent/recieved for ppp connection!
<Agent_bob> check lo        ifconfig
<Richlv> loopback is up
<lontra> danya: i just discovered under the system settings -> advanced tab an option for windows applications you might be interested in checking out
<Richlv> though i wonder why would konq fail if it wasd down
<Agent_bob> Richlv because  127.0.0.1  would be unreachable       you know, the place you get all your 'warez' from...
<azaghal> Hello. I'm trying to get Geforce4 420 Go 32M working on (K)ubuntu Feisty. At first I installed *9755 drivers, which, of course, weren't appropriate for this one. Then I installed older drivers (that support this card). But when I run modprobe nvidia, it seems to call for the *9755 module, which is kind of weird :/ Any thoughts on this one?
<Richlv> Agent_bob, well, it is available anyway :)
<Richlv> and, as i said, it seems to be only konq and thigs relaying on it
<Richlv> everything else works fine
<Richlv> both resolving and connecting
<Agent_bob> yes   just answering the Q     and that's about like a cd error...    did you check the disk ?
<Richlv> no, not yet
<Agent_bob> Richlv could be.
<Richlv> but it's fresh from the kubuntu cover :)
<Agent_bob> did they burn it or did you ?
<Richlv> they
<Richlv> this one i got in the mail
<Agent_bob> hmmm check it anyway
<Agent_bob> nobody's perfect
<danya> lontra : I'm on kubuntu gnome .. and couldnt find that option :) .. I didnt try installing a windows application yet .. lol tom :) ..
<Agent_bob> distro packagers are people too      errr at least some of them are.
<crimsun> ...
<azaghal> Any ideas if using Envy is a stupid thing to do?
<Richlv> i might try that tomorrow, maybe...
<Agent_bob> azaghal would be for me.  my nvidia card is not supported
<lontra> danya: ok ... so your running gnome?  if you run kde it's in the system settings tab ... i've never used it but it looks interesting
<Richlv> oh well, if anybody gets a good idea, just hilight me with it on the same line ;)
<Agent_bob> Richlv   real life   !
<azaghal> Hm...
<Nitro> ciao a tutti, posso fare una domanda?
<Nitro> qualcuno pu aiutarmi x piacre?
<K-Ryan> Nitro: language?
<kalman> Nitro: I believe you are italian
<K-Ryan> !italian
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kalman> he is italian indeed
<Nitro> yes, i'm italian
<Nitro> can I speak italian or I have to speak english=
<vzduch> Nitro: see above
<Nitro> ok i speak english.
<Nitro> I need help..I had a problem with the us of RAM
<Nitro> is ever 900-950 MB/1024mb
<Nitro> the disk cache uses 51%
<Nitro> can I create a partition where i put the cache disk?
<vzduch> you should indeed.. that's what swap is for
<vzduch> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Nitro> i have 3 gb for swap
<Nitro> but is ever empty
<Nitro> *always
<blackneo> molo :D
<NickPresta> Nitro, if your swap is always empty, then you're usually fine...
<Nitro> but my ram is always full!
<vzduch> well, that's what it's for ;)
<NickPresta> Nitro, use `free -m` to see what is really going on. You could have a lot of it cached or in the buffer
<fartname> can anyone help me with compiling original programs with the bash makefile language?
<Nitro> Mem:          1011        used:965        free 45          0         21        480
<vzduch> fartname: ?
<fartname> how can i include include directories to look through in the makefile?
<stdin> Nitro: that's normal, most of it will be file cache
<fartname> im trying to gcc compile with a makefile, how do i tell gcc to look in certain directories for include files?
<yeniklasor> With which text editor can I edit SQL files? My sql file is over 100 MB and my editors ins't responding.
<jjwj> why id 3dFighter an eroneos nickna,e?
<SlimeyPete> yeniklasor: I expect vim will deal with a large file quite well
<threeDeeFighter> can anyone help me with gcc and makefiles?
<threeDeeFighter> someone help me
<threeDeeFighter> can anyone help me with gcc and makefiles?
<_dac> i can not , i/,m new
<threeDeeFighter> at least theres an answer for me
<yeniklasor> ok
<threeDeeFighter> how do i tell gcc to look in certain directories for include files?
<usamahashimi> hello everyone!
<threeDeeFighter> tell me hash
<_dac> try/join #ubuntu
<usamahashimi> how can i make numlock to turn on at system startup?
<threeDeeFighter> find a boot file and find the function?
<SlimeyPete> usamahashimi: check your BIOS
<threeDeeFighter> i mean "and put the function in there somewhere, the boot file?"
<threeDeeFighter> i dont wanna check my bios man
<usamahashimi> SlimeyPete: its ok in bios but nomlock is still turned off when kdm appears
<vzduch> SlimeyPete: it's not a BIOS function, it can be done somewhere in the init scripts.. but don't ask me where
<pauljw> usamahashimi: not sure but in my distro it's a service that you need to tell to run at boot.
<threeDeeFighter> ill boo yu foo!
<_dac> check your BIOS>>>NOW
<usamahashimi> pauljw: which service?
<threeDeeFighter> god dude if i learn bash script, im commin after ya, im goin to hell in a nazis handbasket
<pauljw> numlock service
<armanis_> if ftp and irc are working and internet not ? it's "normal"?
<usamahashimi> pauljw: "numlock" is that the name of service?
<pauljw> usamahashimi: like i said, i don't use kubuntu but that's what it is in pclos.
<_dac> if you're not living your life right you're for sure going to outer darkness
<threeDeeFighter> can anyone help me put include directories in a makefile?
<Raystlin_FM> usamahashimi: you can turn it on from the keyboard module of kcontrol
<threeDeeFighter> is it just me or is all of windows in darkness?
<SlimeyPete> did you forget to turn your monitor on?
<threeDeeFighter> you cant justy steal a deckade from me without expecting me to sue people
<_dac> hee hee
<usamahashimi> Raystlin_FM: but that module works after logging in and i want to turn it on at kdm screen
<threeDeeFighter> i dont wanna buy your crap hole computer idiot products anymore
<threeDeeFighter> all you do is spank the crap out of me
<threeDeeFighter> im tired of buying your crap hole products to go to school on and about
<threeDeeFighter> ive had 34 computers go down on me
<threeDeeFighter> can you stop crap hole spanking my wanna be business so bad?
<threeDeeFighter> can you stop crap hole spanking my wanna be business so bad?
<threeDeeFighter> can you stop crap hole spanking my wanna be business so bad?
<threeDeeFighter> can you stop crap hole spanking my wanna be business so bad?
<threeDeeFighter> can you stop crap hole spanking my wanna be business so bad?
<threeDeeFighter> can you stop crap hole spanking my wanna be business so bad?
<threeDeeFighter> can you stop crap hole spanking my wanna be business so bad?
<threeDeeFighter> can you stop crap hole spanking my wanna be business so bad?
<threeDeeFighter> can you stop crap hole spanking my wanna be business so bad?
<threeDeeFighter> can you stop crap hole spanking my wanna be business so bad?
<threeDeeFighter> can you stop crap hole spanking my wanna be business so bad?
<threeDeeFighter> can you stop crap hole spanking my wanna be business so bad?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<threeDeeFighter> can you stop crap hole spanking my wanna be business so bad?
<threeDeeFighter> can you stop crap hole spanking my wanna be business so bad?
<threeDeeFighter> can you stop crap hole spanking my wanna be business so bad?
<threeDeeFighter> can you stop crap hole spanking my wanna be business so bad?
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-227-154-7.hsd1.or.comcast.net]  by crimsun
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@c-71-227-154-7.hsd1.or.comcast.net]  by crimsun
<TheCreationist> lol if you're going to be an idiot and flood a channel, at least have the common decency to make sense!
<pauljw> lol
* mode/#kubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<_dac> lol
<vzduch> pauljw: PCLOS is quite nice, but the choice of packages is too darn small..
<kirke> hello, I can't send attachments trought Kmail, somebody has any idea why?
<CS5> JHutchins: Are you ever coming back?
<CS5> lol
<pauljw_vm> vzduch: it is small, but it's stable and i'm not lacking anything from over 6000 packages.
<pauljw_vm> but this is off topic here... :)  i like kubuntu just not as much...
<CS5> Kirke: How come you haven't upgraded?
<CS5> Kirke: Just a thought I did not too long ago and was very impressed by the changes and the functionality
<CS5> lol
<CS5> he's gone already
<Kr4t05> For some reason, I can use APT
<Kr4t05> It keeps telling me that something else is using it.
<CS5> Update manager open?
<Kr4t05> CS5: No
<CS5> Or package manager
<Kr4t05> CS5: Nope
<CS5> lol
<CS5> im done, those are the only to stop me with mine so far
<Kr4t05> Trust me, I'm smarter than that. ;)
<CS5> sry
<Kr4t05> Gah...
<Kr4t05> Is there anyone that can help me?
<Kr4t05> I've already tried killall -9 apt|adept|dpkg
<Kr4t05> Isn't there something else I can do?
<Kr4t05> Hello?
<Dragnslcr> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Kr4t05> Thank you.
<LadySerena> how would one go about restoring KDE to the defaults instead of the kubuntu customized crap?
<MeMMM> Hi all, i have a wpa2psk related problem with an rt61 wifi card. The iwconfig always says  "Encryption key:off" When i add the correct aprameters to it. How can i solve this?
<MeMMM> LadySerena > apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-default-settings
<MeMMM> or something like that...
<LadySerena> I did that
<MeMMM> but be sure, it's sucks up your config at all
<Disabled> sorry, how can i put in kubuntu on desktop the "My Computer" shorcout?
<LadySerena> it still has kubuntu custom shit
<MeMMM> oh, then remove .kde and start a new life:)
<MeMMM> where you has that?
<MeMMM> find for "kubuntu" in packages
<vzduch> !language | LadySerena
<ubotu> LadySerena: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Dragnslcr> Disabled- right click on the desktop -> Create New -> Link to Location
<vzduch> your language isn't quite lady-like..
<LadySerena> it still has the custom kubuntu toolbars, no desktop icons, and the "Storage Media" icon goes to the wrong place
<Daisuke_Ido> Disabled: you are aware this isn't windows, right?
<Dragnslcr> vzduch- come on, this is the Internet. It's not like anyone claiming to be female actually is
<Daisuke_Ido> so change them to your likeing.
<Daisuke_Ido> welcome to the internet, where the men are men, the women are men, and the children are FBI agents < such a classic line
<Dragnslcr> Hehe, I was just thinking that
<LadySerena> I'm thinking of just removing all the KDE packages, and installing from source
<Dragnslcr> The Internet: men will be men, boys will be boys, and girls will be 40-year-old FBI agents
<LadySerena> in BSD, KDE wasn't modified, and I liked it that way
<randy> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool (I get that error, how do i get that?)
<rami> hi, i'm starting to get tired of the fact that i cant scroll when the mouse is in a flash animation any workaround?
<lontra> what's the kubuntu ksplash package called?
<rami> to enable scroll?'
<Sanne> !info ksplash
<ubotu> ksplash: the KDE splash screen. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu20.1 (feisty), package size 707 kB, installed size 1340 kB
<Sanne> that one, lontra?
<Daisuke_Ido> rami: no, it's like that everywhere, that's a flash thing
<Daisuke_Ido> learn to cope :)
<rami> ok....
<rami> :(
<Daisuke_Ido> though i agree, it sucks pretty bad
<rami> you said it!
<Dragnslcr> Flash intercepts all input
<Dragnslcr> Which is a real pain when you press F5 to refresh a page and nothing happens
<randy> where can i get clib 2.0?
<randy> never mind thats a capital g x_x
<vzduch> o0
<randy> lets see if configure works now
#kubuntu 2007-07-21
<netwalker> hello. excuse the manners, but is here someon may I ask about a "rogue" wifi driver? (iwlwifi on kubuntu 7.04)
<randy> what the heck is GTK+ 2.0 I cant find it anywhere
<crdlb> !info libgtk2.0-0 | randy
<ubotu> randy: libgtk2.0-0: The GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.11-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 2481 kB, installed size 5372 kB
<randy> thanks
<randy> damn lib thingies
<stdin> netwalker: it's best if you just ask the question
<netwalker> well, I got here a buddy with a quite new toshiba laptop. according to google it uses the iwlwifi driver but we have no clue how to install it. besides, the readme sais it's tested ONLY on Gentoo
<sfire> can anyone direct me to a guide for getting a ATI video card working with kubuntu (I don't need beryl)
<netwalker> (and it crash and burn miserably when trying to patch the kernel source)
<stdin> netwalker: it's already installed
<stdin> (in feisty at least)
<NightBird> stdin: I think for close source drivers you still have to explicitly install them
<stdin> NightBird: it's not close source, it's intel
<netwalker> bingo
<NightBird> stdin: woops
<NightBird> wrong person
* NightBird got confused :-\
<NightBird> sfire: install the drivers from adept...
<vzduch> !ati | sfire
<ubotu> sfire: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sfire> vzduch: thanks :)
<stdin> netwalker: usually with intel hardware you don't need to do anything, intel make open source drivers
<netwalker> well, I tried installing the driver directly. this is what it says:
<netwalker> Checking kernel compatibility in:
<netwalker>     /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/source
<netwalker> 
<netwalker> mac80211 headers not found in:
<netwalker> 
<Dragnslcr> Ugh
<netwalker>     /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/source/include/net/
<vzduch> !paste | netwalker
<ubotu> netwalker: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Dragnslcr> Why do people think pasting a dozen lines is a good idea?
<netwalker> well, thats the funny thing. I got a laptop just a month older than my friend's. mine works, his is not working. (woops, didn't know about the big texts... -_-U )
<stdin> netwalker: run this command "modinfo iwlwifi" on your friends computer, if you see some info  then it's installed already
<vzduch> netwalker: well, next time read the topic :)
<netwalker> (my fault... too much center clicks, you end up doing it withought thinging)
<netwalker> (sorry)
<randy> Finally the configure worked! Thank you guys for all your help! >_> Ill try not to ask anymore questions for a few hours
<NightBird> randy: we're in here to help, so don't be afraid to ask questions
<stoned> randy: lol
<stoned> cute
<randy> Hehe, Ill stick around through and try to help others.
<netwalker> well thanks! apparently the mod is installed. but it doesn't show up on modconf. odd... I'll try myself from here. Thanks a lot, people!
<LadySerena> is there a ports mechanism in kubuntu?
<NightBird> LadySerena: do you mean, is there a mechanism to download and install prebuilt software?  yes.  using Adept
<LadySerena> no, not precompiled
<LadySerena> ports
<NightBird> I believe you can download the source as well
<NightBird> using the same versions as what is in the repo
<LadySerena> I can't find any docs on the Ports Collection in kubuntu.
<vzduch> LadySerena: Linux != BSD
<LadySerena> I get that.
<LadySerena> but I'd like a way to install from ports, not packages
<NightBird> LadySerena: look into how to download the source code using apt-get
<vzduch> then don't look for ports.. the only thing coming close to the BSD ports system is Gentoo's portage
<VIkenti> okay x_x 1 moooore question. Pidgin says I need an SSL lib file.  Which one do I need?
<VIkenti> I downloaded the libssl.9.8 but that one doesnt work
<ElofDenOnde> so... which distro do you guys run ?
<VIkenti> ....kubuntu?
<ElofDenOnde> nice
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> ElofDenOnde: Kubuntu and Wolvix
<ElofDenOnde> actually, i kinda was being ironic :-)
<VIkenti> oh haha, i was wondering there
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> ElofDenOnde: Don't you mean "sarcastic"?
<ElofDenOnde> yeah
<blizzzek> "memory footprint" is the same as usage of ram, isn't it?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> blizzzek: I beleive so.
<blizzzek> WhtWolfTeraDyne: thx
<elite1> hey how do i change my screen res.?
<elite1> ? any idea's?
<blizzzek> elite1: what about system settings?
<jhutchins> elite1: You probably need to load a different driver for your video card.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> elite1: K Menu > System Settings > Monitor & Display
<elite1> no
<jhutchins> !video | elite1
<ubotu> elite1: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<elite1> i had it working yesterday it was all fine but today its now 640x480
<jhutchins> Nope, that's not it...
<jhutchins> !fixres | elite1
<elite1> lol i have ubuntu 6.06
<ubotu> elite1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jhutchins> !ati | elite1
<ubotu> elite1: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<elite1> thanks i will try all of these
<jhutchins> elite1: lspci to figure out what chipset it is, google to find what driver xorg needs for it.
<elite1> i heard of something kardyark or something?
<jhutchins> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<elite1> in terminal
<jhutchins> Right.
<jhutchins> elite1: Sorry, I gotta go, hungry horses.
<jhutchins> Did CS5 get things fixed?
<ryjin> Hey all
<ryjin> I have a bit of a problem running Planeshift, this is the error it gives me in the konsel
<ryjin> ryjin@ryjin-desktop:~$ '/home/ryjin/PlaneShift/psc'
<ryjin> /home/ryjin/PlaneShift/psc: error while loading shared libraries: libCgGL.so: ca                                nnot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<elite1> i have a nividia vanta (old old old card)
<elite1> but it wont let me go to any res. just only 640x480 im in display settings and the slider wont move
<elite1> i think i need new drivers or i will switch cards and restart the computer than restart and switch again?
<VIkenti> !display | elite1
<ubotu> elite1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<elite1> maybe it will redo the hardware changes and my card will work because it is supported
<Sanne> ryjin: I think libCgGL.so is part of a proprietary library from Nvidia... I have it, and I did install it manually in /usr/local/lib. Let me find you the link, sec.
<ryjin> ok thank you
<elite1> i dont think its my card thats changing the res. i think i have to restart my pc to reload the drivers
<elite1> brb
<elite1> and its saying NV wich is nivdia as the card name and NV for drivers so it has the right drivers just kinda mssed up when starting the pc
<elite1> nvidia*
<Sanne> ryjin: here it is: http://developer.nvidia.com/object/cg_toolkit.html
<ryjin> Would work if I have an intel card?
<Sanne> ryjin: I don't recommend to put those libs to /usr/lib, /usr/bin etc, but to /usr/local/lib, /usr/local/bin, so you keep those hand installed packages separate from the directories that are governed by the package manager.
<Sanne> ryjin: I made notes what I put where, I'lkl pastebin it for you.
<ryjin> ok
<netwalker> oh, men. ok, the iwlwifi mistery is solved. module loaded, BUT the ath_pci module wasn't loaded. but why?
<Sanne> ryjin: I'm writing some additional instructions for you to make /usr/local/lib accessible for your system. Just a minute.
<ryjin> Alrighty
<elite1> thanks got the screen res back to normal lol. Now it seems to big...
<chuck> i'm having trouble getting proftpd running on ubuntu 6.10. can anyone suggest an alternative that may be easier to get going?
<chuck> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Sanne> ryjin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30624/
<ryjin> thank you :)
<ryjin> i'll be back later
<Sanne> ryjin: ok, good luck :)
<randy> argh, it says to click the "Administrator Mode" button, but there isn't one!
<elite1> can u have dual graphics cards with 2 diffrent brands?
<elite1> so that they both share the video ram and frame rates
<elite1> ?
<pvandewyngaerde> how do i record desktop ?
<Daisuke_Ido> huh?
<xela010> hola
<xela010> alguien por ahi?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<elite1> is there any programs that have a synthesizer for guitar like an effects prossecor?
<elite1> to hook up an electric guitar too and add in effects?
<Sanne> elite1: check in #ubuntustudio and #lad, the linux audio people
<emily> kubuntu isn't automounting any external devices
<emily> anyone know anything about this?
<Sanne> emily: I only ever tried usb sticks, and those work fine for me (on dapper). Not much help...
<elite1> Sanne, how to i conntact them
<elite1> do*
<emily> I'm on feisty and I've got nothing
<emily> I've been on dapper
<Sanne> elite1: you join the channels, they are here on freenode. Type: /join #channelname
<emily> and it works
<pvandewyngaerde> how do i capture desktop screen video ?
<elite1> Sanne, lol i clicked on the link #channelname wondering where every one was?
<Sanne> emily: hmm, so it also works on dapper for you, interesting. You could try to minotor the syslog and see what it does when you connect a device. To do that, open konsole, type (no quotes): 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' , then connect the device and watch what it sais.
<Sanne> elite1: haha
<elite1> Sanne, thanks there really helpful!!
<Sanne> elite1: you're welcome :)
<randy> you know youre board when you scroll through the desktops just so you can hear the neat noises
<sam543643> is 5600 fps unusually slow  for glxgears?
<sam543643> with an 7600gs
<randy> how do you tell your fps on there?
<sam543643> it gets shown in terminal
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> randy: You know when you recompile KDE just for fun.
<randy> i have a 7600 gs so ill tell you once i find out lol
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> your're bored*
<randy> 10713 is what i get
<randy> XD oh well, were all nerds here
<Sanne> sam543643: 10125.038 FPS on a 7600 GT
<randy> so i guess 5600 is slow
<sam543643> why is mine so slow? what could be the reason?
<randy> you have the right drivers? got anything else running?
<sam543643> i have the latest driver
<sam543643> kwin not compiz, only a couple of programs running
<sam543643> im using 7.10
<randy> hmm
<sam543643> because it detects my network card
<randy> *shrugs* Im a linux newbie so Im not completly sure
<elite1> how do i turn on multiunivers and unvierse in adept wich ones do i enable all the debian ones?
<randy> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<randy> I think
<Sanne> elite1: and also this:
<Sanne> !repos | elite1
<elite1> can i make my own IRC freenode channel?
<ubotu> elite1: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Sanne> elite1: yes, just type: /join #yourchannel
<elite1> i know that but wich ones do i enable
<elite1> ?
<randy> All of mine were enabled when I installed
<Sanne> elite1: I never did it via adept manager, so I don't know. I always do it by editing /etc/apt/sources.list by hand. I hope somebody can help you with the adept way, otherwise we would have to go through the manual editing.
<elite1> stupid lag its like 5min no one talks and then the screen runs down with a whole bunch of text out of no where
<randy> hmm
<randy> what kind of connection you got?
<randy> and whats the lag say down on the bottom right of Konversation?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Need some help. I've got a PCMCIA TV tuner card that shows up as "02:00.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)"
<sam543643> does 7.10 have any sort of nvidia driver bugs?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> It's a Play TV Mobile. Anyone know what I need to do to get it to work??
<randy> sam453643 have you ever run automatix?
<sam543643> randy no why?
<vzduch> sam543643: it's alpha, don't expect everything to work flawlessly
<randy> oh 7.
<randy> 7.10 I dunno never ran it
<sam543643> 7.04 dosent support my network card yet 6.10 does...
<sam543643> is that normal?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> sam543643: I wouldn't think so.
<sam543643> im in a dilema atm whether to switch to debian or stick with ubuntu
<elite1_> ts because my internet is wireless rite so when i re-install kubuntu it fails for security because i did not enable the wireless card on the live
<randy> ewww wireless
<randy> *hisssss*
<elite1_> lol
* WhtWolfTeraDyne uses NDISWrapper
<elite1_> well thats why
<randy> whats NDISWrapper?
<vzduch> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<randy> oh xD
<elite1_> so it doesnt do any updates because im not connected to the internet maybe it would help if i enabled it on the live cd and then installed kubuntu
<vzduch> !info ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> randy: It's a kernel module that lets you install the Windows driver for most, if not all, unsupported wireless cards.
<randy> I see
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !info ndiswrapper-utils
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper-utils does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<randy> I refuse to use wireless so thats not a problem for me ^^
* randy plays with his cat5e cable
<elite1__> arg!!! my thing keeps on dis connecting
<randy> hardline it
<randy> for the longest time i had just a random hole in my wall with cables coming out of it
<sam543643> is ubuntu popular because its easy to use, has a large community or because it is technically better?
<Daisuke_Ido> yes yes and no
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> sam543643: I find that it's because it's easy to use AND because it has a large community.
<randy> hmm which one IS the most technically advanced? gentoo?
<xela010> hola
<xela010> hay alguien por ahi?
<xela010> hola
<PsychoDrake> s pessoal aki :S
<PsychoDrake> XD
<PsychoDrake> ppl tou a precisar de ajuda :P
<PsychoDrake> tenho um modem icedata500 alguem me sabe diser como o ponho a funcionar no kubuntu 7.04?
<randy> hmm what language is that?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> randy: not sure...
<randy> Is it spanish? Im trying a translator but it wont do it
<randy> portreguese i think
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> randy: Whois doesn't help.
<randy> Perguntam-se se os trabalhos de modem em kubuntu?
<randy> Usted se pregunta si el mdem trabaja en el kubuntu?
<randy> either they left or i insulted them somehow lol
<K`zan> Hi folks, I installed kpilot so I could sync my Z31 into kontact and if I try I get:  [x]  Cannot load part for Suncronization - Library files for "libmultisynkpart.la" not found in paths [ OK ] .  Anyone have an idea on this problem?  TMIA!
* Pharoh is away: Gone away for now.
<K`zan> Also: feisty
<ice9> hello friends
<ice9> I need help getting 3d acceleration working on my ati radeon 1300, who can step up to such a beastly challenge?
<ice9> I need help getting 3d acceleration working on my ati radeon 1300, who can step up to such a beastly challenge?
<randy> humph, checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths
<ardchoille> randy: What are you compiling?
<randy> KDM Theme Manager
<ardchoille> randy: Why are you compiling it when it's in the repos?
<randy> its in the repos? o_O
<ardchoille> !info kdmtheme
<ubotu> kdmtheme: theme manager for KDM. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 103 kB, installed size 268 kB
<randy> mine didnt find it
<randy> oh
<randy> it says ints installed already o_O
<ardchoille> randy: Enable universe, then sudo apt-get install kdmtheme  then it'll will show up as a module in kcontrol
<ardchoille> kcontrol System Administration -> KDM Theme Manager
<randy> ooooooh
<ardchoille> randy: I've been using ubuntu for years and haven't had to compile anything.
<randy> argh its saying none of them are valid, what is the usual extention on the themes?
<ardchoille> I even use one of my 11 machiens to control the lights in my house
<randy> o_o
<ardchoille> randy: usually they are tarballs (.tar.gz)
<randy> oh
<randy> no wonder they wont work
<randy> i extracted them XD
<ardchoille> lol
<randy> so how exactly do they control the lights?
<ardchoille> perls scripts and modules I bought at a comapny
<randy> but what does it do? make them brighten and dim?
<ice9> when I try to do add/remove programs it says theres already a program open using root, how can I find out what it is
<ardchoille> and turn them off and on
<randy> do you have adept running?
<ice9> not that I know of
<randy> and every theme i find on KDE-Look wont work with the Theme Manager
<ice9> this is pretty annoying, not being able to add/remove program
<ice9> says something else is using the packaging
<ardchoille> randy: You can just unpack kdm themes into /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes, since that's all the theme manager does anyway
<ardchoille> ice9: ps aux | grep apt
<ardchoille> ice9: Look for package managers (aptitude, apt-get, etc)
<ice9> 6028  0.0  0.0   2884   752 pts/1    R+   18:10   0:00 grep apt
<ardchoille> !fixadept | ice9
<ubotu> ice9: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<MaTiAz> is it possible to do symbolic links to directories?
<knapp> When I connect to Kopete, I get this message: "You are not allowed to add yourself to the contact list." How can I get rid of it?
<ice9> oh hey cool! Thanks Ardchoille!
<ardchoille> ice9: You're welcome :)
<ardchoille> MaTiAz: yes
<ses59_> is there a channel for kppp
<ardchoille> MaTiAz: man ln
<ses59_> i have modem installed and now it dials and dials and dials does not connect
<ardchoille> ses59_: Maybe it's a really long phone number
* ardchoille hides
<ses59_> 7 numbers
<ses59_> dials the same number over and over
<MaTiAz> ardchoille: So for example ln -st /home/matiaz /myplace/ would do the job?
<ardchoille> MaTiAz: ln -s /path/to/link/to /path/name/of/link
<MaTiAz> ardchoille: ah, ok, thanks a lot :)
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<ice9> So, anybody in here a genius with getting 3d acceleration working with ati radeon x1300?
<ardchoille> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ardchoille> Somebody oil the bot!
<ice9> Ya I've followed that already :/
<ardchoille> :(
<ardchoille> ice9: Did you restart xorg?
<ice9> yes
<ice9> I'm assuming this issue will need a more in depth answer than most guides offer
<intelikey> well i think i have the basics all worked out,   i ssh'd into box2 from box1  switched users and started to come in here then remembered that i hadn't dialed up yet, so i ssh'd into box1 from box2 and dialed up  cause it's the one that has the modem    then back in box2 i connected this client....      (yes that's confusing)   now   howto mount an fs on another box ?
<ardchoille> intelikey: Once you're ssh'd in, it should be as if you were sitting at the box, right?
<intelikey> right
<ardchoille> intelikey: And, yes, that was confusing, lol
<intelikey> but that's not what i'm asking about.      forget ssh.    howto mount fs on box1   somewhere on box2  so anything on box2 can access the fs ?
<ardchoille> Oh, that's a diff matter entirely
<intelikey> ardchoille yes.   the other i got....  :)
<K`zan> Hi folks, I installed kpilot so I could sync my Z31 into kontact and if I try I get:  [x]  Cannot load part for Suncronization - Library files for "libmultisynkpart.la" not found in paths [ OK ] .  Anyone have an idea on this problem?  Running Feisty. TMIA!
<intelikey> something with  "nfs"  in it ???
<intelikey> ardchoille if you answered i missed it...   triped the wrong box  and reset me ppp0
<ardchoille> intelikey: I've never used nfs, can't comment I'm afraid.
<intelikey> fair enough
<intelikey> ardchoille any kind of file sharing ?
<ardchoille> intelikey: Perhaps post this question on ubuntuforums.org ?
<ardchoille> intelikey: I don't allow any file sharing, never had a need for it.
<ardchoille> If I did, it would be a simple as scp
<tech404> Anyone used kuartet desktop?
<intelikey> that would require regestering.    and i'm progesting all regestrations...
<Daisuke_Ido> what's kuartet?
<intelikey> ardchoille yeah i can scp   and have   but i'm trying to "learn a new trick"
<t43> hi all
<ardchoille> intelikey: Ah, ok, good luck. Might write up a tut when you get it going :)
<intelikey> progesting/protesting
<tech404> its an extition of KDE based on Mezzo desktop from symphnoy desktop
<intelikey> might
<t43> I have a WM5 Smart phone.  Kubuntu doesn't seem to recognize it.  Any ideas?
<tech404> extinction *
<intelikey> this is so wierd   /exec eject  opens the tray  on the other box  from where i am sitting     although this is the box with the modem in it....        </confusion>
<ardchoille> intelikey: Can you just imagine the look on someone's face when you do that?
<ardchoille> "Need a cup holder?"
<intelikey> ardchoille :)    you should have see my friend when we first worked this out     i did    init 6 & exit    :)
<ardchoille> hahahahaha
<intelikey> "this is not windows, why is it restarting?"   lol
<ardchoille> lol
<intelikey> eyes like silver dollars   0.0
<intelikey> then i disabled ssh root access when it rebooted,   can't have that happening to many times you know.
* Daisuke_Ido kicks unreal tournament
<Daisuke_Ido> so many problems :(
<miles> hey yall
<intelikey> 4 miles
* miles sighs after a boring night in COBOL class
<Daisuke_Ido> meh :\
<miles> can we talk about virtualization?
<Daisuke_Ido> every time i run forward in UT, it looks like i start skipping from place to place
<Daisuke_Ido> sudden little jumps forward
* WhtWolfTeraDyne has been playing Star Trek Encounters, and is about to play a card game with his parents
* miles smirks
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> BBL *sets away*
<miles> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<elite1_> hey what is your guy's ping ?
<ardchoille> I believe Xen is being merged into the Linux kernel
<intelikey> -:- CTCP PING reply from intelikey: 0.598 seconds
<intelikey> elite1_ you mean like that ?
<elite1_> lol mine is 671ms
<intelikey> well i'm on dialup   but not many hops to google     i've never checked to freenode
<elite1_> yeah or wait
<elite1_> lag
<elite1_> in the corner of konversation
<elite1_> mine goes from 752 down to 1
<randy> mine stays around 163
<intelikey> looks like 7 hops to freenode,   this would be a really fast connection if it wasn't dialup
<NickPresta> Anyone have any experience with kdenlive? I need a simple video editor (cut scenes, add/remove sound)
<randy> hmm anyone know any good linux games?
<ardchoille> randy: http://www.happypenguin.org/
<ardchoille> Have fun
<randy> thankies
<ardchoille> randy: There are some decent games in the repos
<ardchoille> !info nezuiz
<ubotu> Package nezuiz does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ardchoille> !info nexuiz
<ubotu> nexuiz: A fast-paced 3D Ego-Shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.3-1 (feisty), package size 593 kB, installed size 1488 kB
<ardchoille> !info openarena
<ubotu> openarena: A fast-paced 3D Ego-Shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-2 (feisty), package size 747 kB, installed size 1652 kB
<ice9> having some trouble installing java plugin, everytime I try to go apt-get commands, it tries to install itself and wont' let me get past the screen
<elite1> okay i fixed my internet problem my router (i mean theres) was set at 192.168.0.100 and so was mine so i changed it to 192.168.107
<elite1> how can i set konqueror to a homepage so that when i open it up its always on www.google.com
<ice9> anybody else experience trouble installing java?
<elite1_> is KTorren any good?
<MaTiAz> elite1_: It has been banned from some trackers, but other than that it's pretty good
<elite1_> what?
<elite1_> trackers?
<elite1_> so its kinda illegal?
<elite1_> is everyone not talking im trying to get my internet prob resolved lol
<elite1_> some type something
<randy> some trackers dont like the ktorrent app
<elite1_> thanks
<elite1_> what are trackers?
<MarcC> how do I view the WINE software I've installed?
<randy> go to the /.wine/drive_c/ i think
<elite1_> there is so many bit torrent downloaders i can name like 10
<MaTiAz> elite1_: tracker is a server which keeps track of the files and users of course
<randy> azuerues, utorrent, bittornado, bitspirit, abctorrent, bittorrent, not another bit torrent client.
<MaTiAz> helps the programs find each other so they can send data :P
<randy> just to name a few
<MaTiAz> yeah
<elite1_> so if i use bittorrent the will know..
<MarcC> thanks randy
<runlevelten> ktorrent is great. I've never come across any of these supposed problems with it.
<MaTiAz> elite1_: Well yes, the tracker owner will know
<elite1_> dont for get BITLORD lol
<randy> i havent had a problem yet either
<elite1_> not just for bit torrents
<MaTiAz> I need to replace my utorrent with 1.6.1, every newer version sends info to copyright organizations
<elite1_> opps i gues i shouldnt use it then...
<MaTiAz> Stupid BitTorrent corporation
<randy> thats not good lol
<MaTiAz> Yeah
<runlevelten> Oh, you guys are using it for taht stuff. OK then \o/
<elite1_> lol
<elite1_> they go so slow thou
<elite1_> i dont see why ppl dont just use megaupload and sendspace?
<randy> depends on what ports you use
<randy> i hate megaupload
<MaTiAz> runlevelten: No, it sends data regardless of what you download, be it linux distros or software you don't own :P
<ice9> so um after I edited xorg.conf in console, how do I save it?
<elite1_> i was downloading ra2 and wow 650mb took like 3hours
<Disabled> hello
<Disabled> is there My computer icon in kubuntu ?
<runlevelten> I thought utorrent only ran on legacy OSes anyway?
<MaTiAz> ice9: If you used nano, press ctrl+o
<runlevelten> Is there a kubuntu version now?
<elite1_> System menu?
<MaTiAz> runlevelten: It runs fine vie Wine :)
<runlevelten> ew.
<MaTiAz> *via
<runlevelten> That sucks.
<ice9> MaTiAz I use vim
<MarcC> Disabled: there is a system menu...it's similar
<MaTiAz> ice9: Oh, I dunno then, sorry
<MaTiAz> runlevelten: Well yeah a bit.
<elite1_> its funny removeable devices look like Ipod's
<runlevelten> elite1_: the bandwidth required to do things via central servers is atronomical - that's the whole point of distributing your software via bittorrent
<fyrmedic> How do I check to see if my USB port is getting a signal from a device that is connected to it?
<Disabled> MarcC can i put system menu on desktop?
<Disabled> do you understand that i mean
<MaTiAz> Too bad that unreal tournament doesn't run well on wine, at least on my computer
<runlevelten> people share the load amongst themselves, contributing back to the project instead of sucking money out of it.
<MarcC> Disabled: probably...I'm not sure how though
<MaTiAz> I get under 1 fps when running it on Wine, and I cant get the native linux binaries installed :(
<elite1_> runlevelten, so am i acutally downloading from someones personal server or do they upload there stuff to eg. piratebay.org?
<Disabled> MarcC ok thanks
<MarcC> Disabled: I would just put a shortcut to Konqueror on your desktop
<MaTiAz> elite1_: No, you're downloading from a lot of people, one bit at a time
<elite1_> ic
<MarcC> Disabled: right-click -> create new -> link to device works too
<MaTiAz> That's why distributing big files via bittorrent is great
<MaTiAz> It shares the load
<runlevelten> elite1_: It's a scatter-gather network. Your connection/resources are shared with everyone else's to create what's effectively a giant distributed server
<runlevelten> if you see what I mean
<elite1_> so if all of there computers are shut off i can no longer upload the the bits?
<randy> i dont contribute alot :( my upload rate is HORRID
<NickPresta> Disabled, I created a Konqueror Shortcut. Super + K opens Konqueror in the $HOME directory
<elite1_> i know
<MaTiAz> elite1_: or download
<runlevelten> Every copy is gradually updated. Nothing is uploaded to a tracker like tpb.
<elite1_> okay ic
<elite1_> but it starts out with only 1person showing there download and then other people download it and it goes on forever?
<MaTiAz> elite1_: yeah
<fyrmedic> How do I figure out what /dev my gps is on if it is conn. via USB
<runlevelten> apart from the info that you need to join the torrent, obviously :)
<elite1_> yeah'
<runlevelten> elite1_: in effect
<MaTiAz> meh, downloading nexuiz makes my SSH lag
<MaTiAz> Oh well, I can cope with it :P
<randy> xD
<randy> im downloading quake on bit torrent and nexuiz in adept
<MaTiAz> Besides, I'm halfway through \:D/
<randy> getting a decent rate on both too
<runlevelten> tremulous > nexuiz*100
<MaTiAz> ah, quake is classic
<NickPresta> Tremulous is awesome
<MaTiAz> It's great on PSP too
<elite1_> but how to you publish that you have say a game.iso and want a torrent to download to your pc? do u use a open network or a program or a server (personal one?)
<elite1_> ps1 emu on psp 3.03oe-c is sweet lol
<elite1_> runlevelten, but how to you publish that you have say a game.iso and want a torrent to download to your pc? do u use a open network or a program or a server (personal one?)
<runlevelten> elite1_:  Well normally if you release a game you provide a link to the torrent file on its download page.
<elite1_> or you tell a torrent site and they link you from the torrent program to your pc
<MaTiAz> elite1_: Either way
<MaTiAz> You upload it on your own site, or a public tracker, or a private one
<elite1_> okay ic and they generate a URL?/torrent file
<elite1_> forsome one to save and download
<MaTiAz> yeah
<elite1_> okay
<randy> all this stuff is making my brain hurt >_<
<MaTiAz> the torrent file contains the info hash of the file and the tracker address
<runlevelten> elite1_: if you've made a game you're releasing, you should have a web page for it - there are plenty of free services to do that.
<MaTiAz> randy: heh, why?
<randy> Its late and Im sleept :)
<MaTiAz> randy: Heh, 5:21 am here
<randy> what time zone?
<K-Ryan> 10:21pm here
<K-Ryan> EST
<MaTiAz> Skipping sleeping tonight, maybe my sleeping rhythm gets back to normal before I go back to school :)
<randy> lol
<randy> oooo a show on mui thai!
<elite1_> i thought maybe ppl would upload there stuff to say pirate bay and then your download the torrent of pirate bay like on there servers
<elite1_> but they just provide the advertise ment
<chcampb> hello
<MaTiAz> hi
<chcampb> are there any good posts on getting external hard drives working in kubuntu? i have someone trying to get it to recognize to no available... but i'm helping him remotely and need a resource
<chcampb> there was a post about using gksudo gkedit /etc/fstab would that be the one? if
<chaotic_> i got a question if u add  kde to ubuntu  does that make  it  kubuntu
<randy> basically
<chcampb> no, its ubuntu with kde
<chcampb> :p there will be differences, compatabilities mostly
<chaotic_> thats what  idi
<K-Ryan> chaotic_: It's ubuntu with kde, for it to be Kubuntu, you need to add all the kde apps
<chaotic_> but for some reason when i boot up it says kubuntu
<randy> when i added kde to ubuntu it said it worked like kde but it just got messy lol
<Dragnslcr> If you actually want to turn it into Kubuntu, you can install the kubuntu-desktop package
<chaotic_> thats what i did
<K-Ryan> (K-Ryan just went to the bathroom, his brother typing)
<chaotic_> kubuntu desktop
<chaotic_> hey is        there some   way to show drives
<chaotic_> on my desktop  like  ubuntu does
<Dragnslcr> I believe kubuntu-desktop installs KDE and everything else that Kubuntu installs
<chaotic_> well  mounted drives anyways
<Dragnslcr> I think KDE does by default
<chaotic_> no it doesnt
<Dragnslcr> At least it did last time I noticed
<chaotic_> is there someway to make a shortcut
<chaotic_> on desktop
<Dragnslcr> Ah, think I found it
<Dragnslcr> Right click the desktop -> Configure Desktop -> Behavior -> Device Icons
<billabong> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<billabong> !cerca glibx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cerca glibx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<billabong> !cerca glibc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cerca glibc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cemckay>  Hello. I am trying to use the fish protocol in a KDE application, but it tells me that there is no such protocol. My guess is that it isn't installed. How do I get fish:// to work? Which package, etc. Can anyone help? Thanks
<adenicio> chaotic: wat are u trying to do?mount your xp hdd on your desktop?
* savetheWorld gets out a tube of "liquid Nails" 
<chaotic_> sudo  ./reconfigure xserver-xorg
* randy wonders why
<chaotic_> hey is that right
<adenicio> chaotic_: do u want to know how to mount a hdd on your desktop?or your partition xp oN YOUR DESCKTOP?
<randy> i dont think you need the /
<elite1__> how do u, do that with the blue star's
<K-Ryan> Sorry, took a detour there too...
<chaotic_> for some reason ubuntu had mounted my xp partition already when i installed it
<chaotic_> it showed on my desktop
<chaotic_> whats the command for reconfigure xorg
<Dragnslcr> chaotic_- did you check to make sure KDE is set to show icons for mounted drives?
<chaotic_> wheres   that option drag
<adenicio> chaotic_:there no option drag just drag and they will tell u if u want to link
<Dragnslcr> [22:29]  <<Dragnslcr>> Right click the desktop -> Configure Desktop -> Behavior -> Device Icons
<draik> I have a bit of an issue with a card reader
<Disabled> hey peoples, does kubuntu has an program that will detect if around are any Wi-Fi availbable points?
<draik> It reads my camera's XD card
<Disabled> or an program that can scan Wi-Fi availbable points?
<Disabled> :)
<draik> But it won't read my phone's micro SD (in an SD adapter)
<draik> Any ideas?
<chaotic_> whats the command to reconfigure xorg
<chaotic_> plz help
<chaotic_> the most its letting me from my graphics  card  is 1024
<Disabled> chaotic_ forget it
<Disabled> ;(
<chaotic_> man i know its an easy command i just for got it
<adenicio> I NEED SOMEONE TO SEND ME A DEB FILE OF FIRE FOX BECAUSE I CANT SURF WITH KONQUEROR IT KEEP GIVIN ERROR THAT IT CANT CONECT TO HOST :-(
<chaotic_> is it sudo /reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Disabled> for long time my X did not crash and i forgot the command of xorg reconfigure
<Admiral_Chicago> adenicio: packages.ubuntu.com
<Admiral_Chicago> which version?
<Admiral_Chicago> hold on.
<Admiral_Chicago> what release are you on?
<Disabled> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Disabled> this works too
<chaotic_> one of u has to remember the reconfigure command
<Disabled> :)
<Disabled> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<draik> Disabled: Darn, you just beat me to it
<adenicio> i tink im on feity(kubuntu) 4.05 something like that
<Dragnslcr> Wow, way to make up a number
<Disabled> adenicio from console do sudo aptitude install firefox
<chaotic_> thanks for the help sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<adenicio> Admiral_Chicago:i tink im on kubuntu 4.05
<chaotic_> (sarcasm)
<nat1192> that is really old then
<Dragnslcr> I don't think there ever was 4.05
<Disabled> <chaotic_> google it
<Disabled> :))
<chaotic_> what do u think i just did
<Dragnslcr> Most recent release is 7.04
<Disabled> :)
<adenicio> oh sorry 7.04
<draik> I'm on Zippy Zebra 50.06!
<runlevelten> Don't download deb files for common apps!
<K-Ryan> draik: You're in June of 2050?
<draik> K-Ryan: Yes, yes I am
<Disabled> yes, if there are in repos
<K-Ryan> =)
<runlevelten> adenicio: open "Add/Remove" from your menu and install from there :)
<k3Nt> hi folks -- having a bit of trouble with my screen res -- im stuck in 640x480 it looks like
<hamadooo> hi all .. how can i know about the ieee80211 version that im using now ???
<Disabled> k3Nt you can change resolution from system / preferances / resolution
<runlevelten> adenicio: choose it, check it, click apply. You don't need to hunt around online for Firefox - that's for legacy operating systems ;)
<k3Nt> Disabled: thanks
<hamadooo> help plz
<hamadooo> hi all .. how can i know about the ieee80211 version that im using now ???
<chaotic_> i like the system processes in the ubuntu thing
<Disabled> hamadooo what is ieee80211 ?
<runlevelten> draik: Tell John Titor I want my bloody IBM back.
<chaotic_> for some reason kubuntu doesnt have it
<hamadooo> i don't i want to update my wireless driver it tells me i should do somethin with the ieee80211
<Disabled> hamadooo to know version ,try sudo aptitude show ieee80211 or aptitude info ieee80211
* Pharoh is back.
<intelikey> fusermount: failed to open /dev/fuse: No such file or directory
<intelikey> anyone have that device ?
<intelikey> knee body ?
<intelikey> dead channel !
<K-Ryan> I had something like that, don't remember what it was though
<K-Ryan> Sorry =/
<intelikey> K-Ryan not 'had'   have    do you 'have' that device ?
<jhutchins> fuse: Fairly Unstable Suspicious Experiment
<K-Ryan> I meant the error
<intelikey> i only want the device major and minor numbers
<intelikey> if anyone has the device they can   ls -l /dev/fuse
<jhutchins> First we're gonna move all the devices and daemons into userspace so users don't have to run as root, then we'll have to find a way to keep users from having access to them because they might as well be running as root.
<intelikey> jhutchins  heh yeah
<intelikey> well i don't run as root   i run as init   so i'm exempt
<intelikey> i also need to clean a keyboard...
<draik> Does anyone know why I cannot access my SD card?
<draik> XD works, but SD (adapter for micro SD)
<draik> *but NOT SD
<elite1_> i didnt mount?
<elite1_> it*
<draik> NOpe
<adenicio> THERES IS NO FIREFOX IN APT-GET INSTALLER
<draik> XD did, but SD just sits there with the light on
<willy> does current superkaramba hogs cpu? kubuntu 7.04
<adenicio> someone please send me firefox because konqueror is not workin :-(
<miles> apt-get
<miles> whats wrong with u
<adenicio> hien?
<draik> adenicio: sudo apt-get install firefox
<runlevelten> Why would anyone send you firefox? It's in the repos.
<elite1_> how do i send firefox to you?
<runlevelten> adenicio: You. Don't. Need. To. Hunt. Around. Online. For. Software. Dude.
<draik> If I send firefox to you, then I won't have it :P
<dr_willis> 0_o
<dr_willis> could find the ftp site and grab it with wget.
<miles> or kget
<miles> ive never used kget though
<runlevelten> 1. Open Synaptic Package manager. 2. Click Search. 3. Enter the word firefox into the search box.
<miles> or
<elite1_> lol dial-up do ppl still use that 56kbps lol
<runlevelten> dr_willis: and what happens when that person wants their next software? and the next one?
<miles> apt-get remove --purge konqueror && apt-get install konqueror
<dr_willis> ftp://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox
<runlevelten> and then people will get annoyed, etc.
<dr_willis> runlevelten,  im guessing theres some reasonm he wants the .deb
<dr_willis> no idea why however. :)
<runlevelten> Setting the person up for a bad experience, tbh :(
<adenicio> runlevelten:i will love to hunt around but i cant surf i cant even see google,the thing keep saying cannot find host
<adenicio> draik:lol just send me a deb file that will install perfectly
<dr_willis> so you got a repo entry/server thats down?
<hamadooo> i want to delete some files ....... but it tells me that . Permission denied
<dr_willis> archive.ubuntu.com  - seems to be up.
<chaotic_> perfect kubuntu is running perfect both hds on desktop running at 1280    by 1024
<runlevelten> dr_willis: I'm thinking adenicio has no DNS servers set up
<hamadooo> i tryed sudo
<miles> sudo
<runlevelten> so stuff isn't working etc
<dr_willis> hamadooo,  use sudo to remove system type files.
<draik> adenicio: Why. Do. You. Want. A. Deb. When. You. Have. It. In. The. Repos?
<hamadooo> i can't it's i script
<chaotic_> miracles google will do for  u
<hamadooo> % cd ~/ieee80211-${VERSION}/
<hamadooo> 	% . remove-old
<dr_willis> hamadooo,  you are confused or confusing us then. :)
<hamadooo> i should do thia
<chaotic_> type sudo -i
<hamadooo> this
<draik> elite1_: Any idea regarding the SD card?
<chaotic_> u should have full root access after that
<dr_willis> you mean to RUN the remove-old script? use ./remove-old
<hamadooo> ok
<dr_willis> or sudo ./remove-old
<dr_willis> You still fighting with those wireless card drivers?
<hamadooo> looooool yes
<runlevelten> adenicio: what happens when you type ping google.com into a console?
<dr_willis> time may be better spent learning the bash shell. :)
<runlevelten> if that doesn't work, firefox ain't gonna help, because your networking isn't set up tight
<adenicio> dr_willis:its my 3rd time on the net on kubuntu but i cant surf they keep saying error cannot conect to host
<runlevelten> adenicio: what happens when you type ping google.com into a console?
<runlevelten> adenicio: what happens when you type ping google.com into a console?
<runlevelten> oops, sorry
<dr_willis> adenicio,  see if you can ping them.. see if you can ping other machines.. if its just your repository servers down.. change them to other servers
<adenicio> draik:im not a pro on kubuntu i just find out how to conect on the internet with it.but the big prob is i cant surf
<dr_willis> adenicio,  this is what we are trying to help you do.. You can IRC. but not web surf eh?
<runlevelten> also, a quick cat /etc/resolv.conf will tell you whether he's got no dns setup
<draik> adenicio: There have been NUMEROUS people here telling you what to do, yet you ignore them. Don't be surprised if you get ignored soon as well
<elite1> DHCP????????
<thunderbolt> Stupid ATI card, doesn't work with the GIMP 2.3... *sigh*
<elite1> Something about host not being contacted?
<elite1> see if its auto? maybe no?
<adenicio> runlevelten:nothing happen
<runlevelten> did it just say it couldn't ping?
<runlevelten> ping: unknown host google.com
<hamadooo> it tells me to use the remove script ... to remove the old driver in my computer .......... but there is no remove file in the new driver folder ??
<runlevelten> adenicio: is that what it said?
<adenicio> draik:im not ignorin them wa they tell me to do i try i keep seing things hapenning then errors :-(
<runlevelten> adenicio: when people ask you to enter shell commands, they are trying to find out the problem for you
<runlevelten> so you need to say what happens
<adenicio> unlevelten:i told u nothing happen now it say "unknown host google.com
<runlevelten> that's not nothing. That's it saying ping: unknown host google.com
<runlevelten> that's actually exactly what I wanted to know ;)
<runlevelten> OK, now do this: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<elite1> how to i get youtube.com to work it says i need a newer flashplayer9 but they have no debian installs on there website adobe.com
<adenicio> so wa im i sopose to do then
<adenicio> ?
<runlevelten> adenicio: OK, now do this: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<runlevelten> adenicio: then tell us exactly what it says
<adenicio> ok
<jhutchins_lt> (We'll give him a bye on pastebin for now)
<elite1> how much is a Nvidia 8900gtx CA$?
<jhutchins_lt> elite1: http://pricewatch.com
<adenicio> then....?
<adenicio> nameserver 80.10.246.134
<adenicio> nameserver 80.10.246.7
<adenicio> domain nicio
<adenicio> nameserver 80.10.246.134        #kppp temp entry
<adenicio> nameserver 80.10.246.7  #kppp temp entry
<miles> adenicio loves spammin the channel
<elite1> wow thoes are some pretty sweet graphics cards looking at them is like eletronic porn lmao!!!
<adenicio> that wa it say
<miles> lolz
<miles> 7900gt <---
<jhutchins_lt> adenicio: Try pinging one of those addresses.
<elite1> yeah my fav one but wow 8900!!!
<elite1> dual !!!
<elite1> thats like wow more cpu power and gpu power than my pc
<chaotic_> whats the command for  extracting a tarball
<elite1> and ram!!
<runlevelten> adenicio: ping 80.10.246.134
<miles> yea, its ridic
<adenicio> runlevelten:wat do i do next?
<elite1> i can run kubuntu on a graphics card
<miles> chaotic - "tar xfv <<tar ball name>>"
<elite1> if i could install it on its 512Mb ram
<miles> tar -xfv ************
<elite1> or  256?
<adenicio> miles:hien?*
<miles> hieneken?
<runlevelten> adenicio: if it works and it comes up with lots of lines, just paste one
* runlevelten will explain pastebin in a sec.
<jhutchins_lt> Saw an article somewhere today on the processing power of GPU's.
<adenicio> jhutchins_lt:how?
* miles wonders about the magic of pastebin
<elite1> Nvidia prob makes the best grahics cards on the planet
<miles> for linux users yea
<intelikey> i don't know.  i made the device node and it still errors out    http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38361
<runlevelten> adenicio: I just told you how
<elite1> i say a Gigabyte motherboad this guys had QUAD!!! Nvidia 7900!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ice9> can anybody spare some help with my 3d acceleration with ati radeon x1300? I've already broken my machine twice lol
<miles> if it aint broke dont fix it
<elite1> 4 nvidia's is like 12,000$
<intelikey> i thought it was just because i don't use udev   but that doesn't seem to be it....
<miles> 1,200 you mean?
<intelikey> anyone  think they can  help  ?       http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38361
<elite1> yeah
<elite1> sorry
<jhutchins_lt> ice9: Have you been following a guide?
<ice9> yes
<runlevelten> Right, I have work in like 3 hours :\
<elite1> i have only 64mb card :(
<miles> 256
<elite1> nice
<miles> but this machine was originally a windows gaming machine
<elite1> i had a 2gig but i had to sell it to by my house
<jhutchins_lt> intelikey: Um, urpmi?  Shouldn't we be in #mandriva?  urpmi --clean
<elite1> lol
<adenicio> runlevelten:wen u tell me ping 80.10.... type that in the console?
<runlevelten> yep
<ice9> I followed the guide that had me edit xorg.conf and then I restarted, the gui wouldn't load
<elite1> http://www.theinquirer.net/images/articles/calibre1_s.jpg  need i say anymore!!!
<intelikey> jhutchins it's a script
<runlevelten> you can just highlight it with the mouse, then use middle-click to paste it in a console by the way
<jhutchins_lt> ice9: Ok, from the console, try startx, and see if it has any intelligible errors.
<adenicio> runlevelten:only one line show
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38362
<runlevelten> wot is it?
<jhutchins_lt> ice9: Bad Device errors are from a stupid configuration mistake, there will be several.
<ice9> xauth:  creating new authority file /home/ice9/.serverauth.5900
<ice9> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<ice9> Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<ice9> sorry about spam
<chaotic_> chaotic@chaotic-desktop:~/Desktop/Light_Metal_Tux_Theme/Icons$ sudo tar xfv Light_Metal_Tux_Theme /usr/share/icons/
<chaotic_> Password:
<chaotic_> tar: Light_Metal_Tux_Theme: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<chaotic_> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<chaotic_> chaotic@chaotic-desktop:~/Desktop/Light_Metal_Tux_Theme/Icons$
<adenicio> runlevelten:PING 80.10.246.134 (80.10.246.134) 56(84) bytes of data.
<elite1> who would need quad Nvidia's? ps3 emulation???
<chaotic_> what should id o
<runlevelten> then it times out :S
<adenicio> runlevelten:hien?time out?
<jhutchins_lt> intelikey: Possibly the non-standard script has problems, but I would remove fuse-utils and any remenants thereof.  apt-get clean is probably better.
<runlevelten> adenicio: ping security.ubuntu.com
<intelikey> Possibly the non-standard script ???   what non-standard script ?
<intelikey> jhutchins_lt ^
<runlevelten> just tell me the first line of output pls.
<runlevelten> Oh, and use pastebin
<runlevelten> !pastebin | adenicio
<ubotu> adenicio: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<elite1> if i havent seen anything like this QUAD'D Cards http://images.tomshardware.com/2005/10/04/one_gigabyte_motherboard/platform-intro.jpg
<jhutchins_lt> intelikey: your urpmi.
<jhutchins_lt> runlevelten: He's not getting out.
<adenicio> IM LOST
<intelikey> tty3 [greg$~]  pastebin `which urpmi`
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38363
<runlevelten> Right, I have to go to sleep very very soon.
<intelikey> jhutchins_lt ^   you think that apt-get is the problem  huh  ?
<jhutchins_lt> ice9: Ok, you have to run startx from one of the regular consoles.  When you said the gui wouldn't start, I assumed you meant you weren't running from the GUI.
<runlevelten> jhutchins: swhat I'm thinking.
<intelikey> well i doubt it.    i think  that fuse-utils probably depends on something that is not listed in it's depends
<elite1> can u put 2 graphics cards in your pc and have dual or do they have to be made for it??
<dr_willis> elite1,  you can. thats a harder way to do it however.
<ice9> what do you mean regular consoles?
<dr_willis> elite1,  many nvidia cards now a days have 2 video outs on them allready. ;) makes it easy
<runlevelten> Damn, it's 4:30 here, I'm probably not much use. adenicio, people have seen the convo
<elite1> but say i put a nvidia and an ati will they work becuase only on will view the monitor
<elite1> i mean to slit frame rates
<runlevelten> Sorry mate, but I have work, and I've hung on  as long as I can :(
<elite1> split*
<elite1> and share video ram
<dr_willis> elite1,  an nvidia + ATI - is the WORST way you can do that... :)
<jhutchins_lt> intelikey: Hey, you're the one with the problem, not me.  When I asked you about urpmi, you told me it was a script.  Perhaps you meant to say alias, I don't know, but in any case, use apg-get clean, purge the package, and try re-installing.
<elite1> i know
<dr_willis> i wouldent even attempt it. :)
<elite1> but just example
<jhutchins_lt> intelikey: Or not, I don't really care.
<dr_willis> no idea what you mean by share video ram...
<elite1> have to cards
<elite1> in
* runlevelten rather hopes adenicio can get that problem sorted
<elite1> and then they will both add each other up so too 128mb cards i can get 256mb video ram to play a good game?
<intelikey> jhutchins_lt   yeah.     well thanks anyway for trying.
<dr_willis> elite1,  dual cards dont work that way..  they never have.
<adenicio> runlevelten:WEN WILL U BE BACK? and explaine more in detail as posible im new with linux
<elite1> ohh
<elite1> i thought they split the hardwork so there running the game at half speed on each card?
<dr_willis> you can drive 2 monitors.. thats it. basicially. you dont gain stuff - like you 'might' with SLI/Nvidia cards
<runlevelten> adenicio: well I'll be at work in the morning, so I may be back on IRC in about 6 hours
<dr_willis> thats what SLI is all about.
<elite1> yeah sli thats what imean
<dr_willis> elite1,  You need specific cards for SLI. Not just any 2 cards
<elite1> but i must have a SLI nvidia card in order to have daul/quad
<elite1> yeah
<runlevelten> I can't promise anything though. However, everyone here has seen your problem in progress. It looks like you're having weird connection issues. I'd suggest that simply installing firefox isn't likely to fix that
<elite1> some pc's (in windows) you can change in the settings tab the card you want there will show to windows and u can click on wich to card to run the monitor off
<adenicio> elite:how do u rite the person name withou tipin or pastin?
<runlevelten> Someone needs to help you distinguish betwen the different types of connection problem it could be, got that?
<elite1> adenicio,?
<runlevelten> Again, sorry to run off and let you down - but I don't want to stuff up on RL, ya know
<runlevelten> night all.
<elite1> adenicio, you put , (comma) instead of :
<dr_willis> elite1,  for dual head.. you DONT need sli cards
<adenicio> elite:do i have to rite hiw hold name?
<dr_willis> elite1,  to gain  performace with 2 cards.. for a game - they need tobe sli cards.
<elite1> i know but they must use that in windows because when u switch its not like the monitor cord is switching over to that card
<elite1> it swtiches to that card but uses the other ones monitor port its weird?
<dr_willis> It works just the same in windows..  You CAN drive 2 monitors with 2 sli cards.. but you lose the sli benifits I hgear.
<adenicio> e>
<elite1> as if it was using 2 cards
<elite1> without SLI
<adenicio> elite>
<elite1> no COMMA
<elite1> yes
<elite1> elite1
<elite1> then comma then type
<elite1> i meant NO u need acomma up there^^^
<elite1> sorry if it confused
<adenicio> ????
<elite1> adenicio,
<chaotic_> how do i extract a tar.gz to specific directory
<dr_willis> cd to the dir and extract it? :)
<dr_willis> or cheat and use mc.. or unp.
<elite1> adenicio, type my name elite1, just like that with a comma at the end but it has to be the wright spelling of the nickname
<adenicio> elite1: i find it it was shift i was lookin for
<elite1> yeah or that
<jhutchins> There are rumors that the -C option, documented in man tar, causes tar to change to a directory before extracting a file.
<ice9> jhutchins, what did you mean by a normal console?
<jhutchins> ice9: Not a console within X.
<ice9> how do I go about doing that?
<adenicio> elite1: the answer i was looking for is : u type the first letter of the person name(ex:dopez,type d)then u press shift the u will get the list
<jhutchins> Ctro-Alt-F[1-6] 
<chaotic_> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<chaotic_> tar: Child returned status 2
<chaotic_> tar: icons: Not found in archive
<chaotic_> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<chaotic_> what doe sthat mean
<dr_willis> sounds like you messed up the command.
<dr_willis> and told it to extract 'icons' that was not in the archive
<elite1> ohh lol
<elite1> d:
<elite1> ?
<chaotic_>  tar xfv steelicons-default-1.2.5.tar.gz /usr/share/icons/
<jhutchins> chaotic_: But I thought you said X wasn't working.
<chaotic_> thats what i did seems correct
<jhutchins> chaotic_: man tar.
<adenicio> elite1: wen u surf do u do www.google.com?
<dr_willis> chaotic_,  dident comeone mentioon the -C option?
<dr_willis> you just tole it to extract the  /usr/share/icons/   dir
<chaotic_> -C whats that
<elite1> that was rude!!!!!!!!!1
<dr_willis> <jhutchins> There are rumors that the -C option, documented in man tar, causes tar to change to a directory before extracting a file.
<elite1> ctrl alt f1-6
<elite1> lol
<elite1> so i tried it anyways
<chaotic_> how do  i get it to extract there
<adenicio> elite1: because im keep geting errors cannot conect to host
<jhutchins> chaotic_: http://www.gnu.org/software/tar/manual/html_node/tar_9.html
<adenicio> elite1: with konqueror
<chaotic_> wont it be easier  to use the mv command
<elite1> ohh well not sure? why it does that if u seem to connect to irc fine?
<chaotic_> extract to desktop then mv
<jhutchins> adenicio: If you use normal spelling in tech support channels you'll be taken far more seriously.
<elite1> what is Crtl Alt F1 for???
<chaotic_> hey im technical support for sandisk
<elite1> it takes me to a black screen and a login
<jhutchins> chaotic_: Actually, the easiest way is to change to the directory, then extract the tar using it's full path.
<chaotic_> thats linux at its core
<dr_willis> chaotic_,  or use mc, or unp , then copy the things over.
<jhutchins> chaotic_: Reading the man page and the tutorial will give you a lot more information though.
<dr_willis> elite1,  thats the CONSOLE
<ice9> jhutchins it said it wasn't able to connect to X Server
<elite1> ohh
<dr_willis> F1 through F6 are the standard consoles. F7 is normally the X server
<chaotic_> u just messed ur ur gui
<dr_willis> those console can save your backside at times. :)
<jhutchins> ice9: Yeah, I've kinda lost track here, but start out trying to run only one copy of X.
<adenicio> jhutchins: i dont understand im new to this kubuntu thing i not so long find how to connect to the net.now i cant surf
<elite1> i couldnt exit it lol untill i hit something
<dr_willis> You did not MESS up anything  by going to them alt-ctrl-F7 to get back to X.
<chaotic_> if startx doesnt work ur stuck
<jhutchins> ice9: To shut down the current copy, sudo /etc/init.d/dm stop
<elite1> what me?
<jhutchins> ice9: (might be kdm stop)
<elite1> i typed in my user and pass
<elite1> but it didnt exit me so i pressed seomthing and it went back
<jhutchins> chaotic_: There's always plain X, but yeah, startx will usually run if anything will
<elite1> whats startX?
<dr_willis> elite1,  startx - starts a X session
<jhutchins> elite1: startx is a way of starting the xwindows system from a standard user console.
<ice9> Alright, did that and startx, and here I am again
<elite1> ohh ic
* Pharoh is away: Gone away for now.
<elite1> so if i signed in under my user?
* Pharoh is back.
<jhutchins> elite1: It tests for some files and environment variables and will start your default desktop environment.
<chaotic_> back in the  day u had to type startx  to start up  the gui
<elite1> okay so how do i exit that
<chaotic_> it didnt boot str8 into it
<arun> how do i flush my dns cache?
<jhutchins> elite1: as opposed to X, which will start X with no windowmanager and just whatever programs are in the ~/.xinitrc file.
<elite1> the crtl alt f thing
<chaotic_> btw if anyone needs help with sandisk drives im tech support for sandisk
<jhutchins> elite1: Your window session is console 7 by default, so Alt-F7.
<elite1> so is there a purpose to doing that CTRL ALT F6?
<elite1> what does it fix?
<chaotic_> im like one  of the few that knows anything about linux
<elite1> i dont either im 14
<pauljw> ctrl-alt-f7 elite1
<jhutchins> chaotic_: How come you guys are the only ones where you can put the cap on the other end of the drive?  You guys patent that or somethnig?
<chaotic_> someone asked  me what a rpm file was today  lol
<jhutchins> elite1: You always have (by default) six terminal sessions running in Linux.  They're handy for fixing things.
<hitmanWilly> chaotic_, garbage :P
<jhutchins> elite1: Most people don't use 'em for anything, but they're traditional.
<adenicio> im going back on xp kubuntu killing me
<jhutchins> elite1: You can reduce them by editing /etc/inittab, but it's not a good idea to kill all of them.
<chaotic_> actually we have the cap  and have the ones u slide the usb connector into the drive
<elite1> okay
<elite1> know i understand
<elite1> now*
<jhutchins> adenicio: It does require learning things that Windows will never let you know.
<jhutchins> elite1: You can also run multiple X sessions.
<chaotic_> but our best seller now is the u3 drives
<jhutchins> elite1: The six consoles goes back to an early form of multitasking.
<elite1> if u use windows and then switch to kubuntu like i did u have to forget almost everything from  windows taught you
<elite1> yeah
<dr_willis> windows teaches bad habbits.
<chaotic_> u can load  any software with that drive  bypasses all network  security and untraceable
<elite1> i was wondering why it was threw f1-6 diffrent users
<jhutchins> chaotic_: Most other brands you've just got to find a place to put the cap ... and remember where you put it.
<pauljw> that's so true dr_willis
<elite1> what happens if su-crashes? will that fix it?
<dr_willis> jhutchins,  i just throw the cap away  as aoon as i get it. :)
<jhutchins> chaotic_: I wouldn't bet on that.
<adenicio> jhutchins: no one can help me with my prob so i donr see why im killing my self with this.and im new whit this and people sayin things like i can do everyting they say
<ice9> jhutchins, any other ideas?
<chaotic_> im serious its so funny we use u3 drives
<jhutchins> dr_willis: Horrors!  Potentially contaminated connectors!  Cookie crumbs in the USB port!
<elite1> i had sudo crashed even when i restarted anything that ran in sudo would not run so i counld not connect since im on wireless and askyou guys
<dr_willis> adenicio,  one must learn to crawl befor they can walk, and walk befor they can run, and fall on their faces. :)
<dr_willis> jhutchins,  toss them in the dishwasher.
<dr_willis> :)
<chaotic_> heh they cant stop us from using firefox or anything else we want its so funny
<jhutchins> adenicio: Several people have tried to help you, but it's difficult to get you to consistently follow the steps we give you, and you don't seem to have done much searching on google or reading documentation.
<chaotic_> u cant install on the pcs at sandisk
<elite1> what happens if sudo crashes and wont run at all even when the pc is restarted?
<dr_willis> chaotic_,  odd.. on the pcs at work.. they dont even show usb gizmos, and i cant even get to any drive letters.. at all..
<dr_willis> then again.. all i do at 'work' on the compouter is fill in the overtime in a browser window
<hitmanWilly> dr_willis, i bet they would if you rebooted with one in the drive :)
<elite1> my nickname before was Elite untill my kubuntu crashed from a virus and i did a virus scan and found a trojan hoarse in my java
<jhutchins> hitmanWilly: I can lock you out of that if I'm your sysadmin.
<chaotic_> funny 5think about sandisk i wouldnt thing theres  any wait times since i only get a call every 45 min
<dr_willis> hitmanWilly,  im not even sure of that. may try tomorrow
<jhutchins> hitmanWilly: I disable USB boot in the BIOS, which is password protected.
<elite1> wow
<elite1> usb boot?
<adenicio> jhutchins: trus me i look up on xp on google the prob i had no explaination.and my prob is i cant surf or conect to wat so ever.the onlything i got true to connect is this chat
<elite1> thats sweet
<hitmanWilly> jhutchins, i was just about to say the bios pass thing :)
<chaotic_> most comnpanies dont go that deep
<jhutchins> Any admin who doesn't do that is pretty much an idiot.
<elite1> kubuntu off a pendrive!!!
<elite1> my nickname before was Elite untill my kubuntu crashed from a virus and i did a virus scan and found a trojan hoarse in my java
<chaotic_> dude imagine being in highschool with one of those usb drives
<dr_willis> elite1,  live cd's are handy also,
<jhutchins> adenicio: Really, you can chat but you can't ping or surf?  That's wierd.
<sundar> hey does anyone know why I can see wireless networks but not connect to them?
<chaotic_> the u3s
<elite1> lol i am in highschool?
<elite1> why u say that?
<elite1> i know
<chaotic_> shit u can run anything of it
<dr_willis> jhutchins,  ive seen that several times in here people with identical issue. ONCE it was a firefox plugin issue..
<chaotic_> kiddie scripts
<chaotic_> scanners
<chaotic_>  for irc
* hitmanWilly grumbles at script kiddies
<jhutchins> chaotic_: I've got a friend who's the sysadmin for a local school system.  Believe me, if you tried that on his network he would 0wn your backside.
<elite1> i put linux on my psp (memstick) its a 4gig and it boot fine of the librarys computer wich there was no point read and writing to the memstick is like 8mb/s
<chaotic_> ii want ur friend  to try
<elite1> but hey it worked
<jhutchins> dr_willis: Yeah, I've seen it before too.
<adenicio> jhutchins: when u say ping wat do u mean?the persone that tell ping it i didnt understand wa he mean by ping it.he said ping the adres i tink but i dont understand
<chaotic_> my friennd is a system admin
<jhutchins> dr_willis: Thing is, you expect the console stuff to work if anything works.
<chaotic_>  and i put his job to the test
<sundar> this is getting so frustrating, I can see my own home router, but not connect though it!!
<chaotic_>  guess who won
<dr_willis> jhutchins,  yea.. ive seen this same 'issue' sevveral times now in here.. never seen a definitive fix.
<elite1> how come the Qpartiton in ubuntu os's dont show that feature when installed only on the live cd?
<dr_willis> jhutchins,  cant even find a good forum post on it.
<jhutchins> adenicio: iirc you tried to ping a numerical address and it didn't reply.
<dr_willis> elite1,  huh? You mean Qtparted?
<elite1> yeah
<elite1> is it still on the system?
<dr_willis> what features are you refering to? you  can install it if you want.
<elite1> i would really like to use that program
<jhutchins> adenicio: Try ping 130.57.5.70
<elite1> off the live cd?
<dr_willis> elite1,  but you dont normally run it on a 'running' system.
<elite1> i know
<dr_willis> use the package manager, se4arch/isntall it.
<elite1> well slave HDD
<elite1> i was afraid of that
<jhutchins> fdisk has always been good enough for me.
<elite1> i dont have multi universe i have to use linux more to be an avid user on how to do stuff on it
<chaotic_> the thing i dont if u3 is compatible with linux
<elite1> then i will make my own linux software cald Elite XP and make millions
<adenicio> jhutchins: a bunch of lines showing up
<chaotic_> its iffy about linux
<chaotic_> sometimes it does
<dr_willis> dont have 'multi universe' ? huh?
<chaotic_> sometimes it dont\
<elite1> yeah enable in edept
<dr_willis> elite1,  then enable them
<elite1> i am using kubuntu but i think its the one no one uses lol
<chovy> why is my fonts ugly?
<Pharoh> my u3 drive never works in kubuntu
<chovy> they are too wide
<dr_willis> wide screen lcd?
<elite1> Kubuntu 6.06.1 LTS KDE
<chaotic_> cool thing about sandisk today they gave 14  tickets away for  rage against the machine
<elite1> lol
<dr_willis> elite1,  that versionis a bit old :)
<elite1> killing in the name of
<chaotic_> to the people that worked there
<elite1> yes
<elite1> u see my point i have ubuntu 6.10
<jhutchins> adenicio: Hey!
<chovy> dr_willis: yes
<elite1> but kubuntu doesnt have that
<jhutchins> adenicio: That's good!
<chaotic_> i wasnt really intrested  so i didnt put my name in
<elite1> im not even at 7.10 yet
<jhutchins> adenicio: Ctrl-C to kill that.
<elite1> im running dos here
<jhutchins> adenicio: Now try ping novell.com
<dr_willis> CP/M
<elite1> sweet its 00:07 !!
<elite1> 7mins  into saturday
<adenicio> jhutchins: samething a lot of lines
<jhutchins> chaotic_: This system hasn't booted to Windows for about five years, not since my last hardware upgrade.
<jhutchins> My last bootable windows machine died earlier this year, and i haven't missed it.
<jhutchins> I've been running in Linux exclusively for five years now.
<adenicio> jhutchins: now wat do i do?
<elite1> hahha i had linux since i was 5
<elite1> thats 7years
<elite1> beat that
<jhutchins> Yay!  Your network is working!
<jhutchins> adenicio: Yay!  Your network is working!
<dr_willis> I have underware older then you..  and pc's MUCH older then you
<elite1> i mean wait 9 years
<elite1> i know
<adenicio> i had linux since i was 22 thats 5months lol
<jhutchins> Now alt-f2, google.com
<elite1> im only 14 im the youngest kid with the oldest os
<MaTiAz> I'm 15 :P
<elite1> kubuntu 6.06.1LTS KDE
<jhutchins> On the other hand, I've been a professional linux administrator for ~10 years now, and have been running it since RH2.1.
<Pharoh> well technically linux isnt the oldest os
<chaotic_> gunzip: stdin:  not in  gzip  format
<chaotic_> whats that mean
<MaTiAz> My first touch with Linux when I was like 10 or 11, I got some old computer from my neighbor along with Suse 9.x installation CD's :D
<jhutchins> adenicio: Now alt-f2, google.com
<chaotic_> its a tar.gz
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi
<CPrgmSwR2> Has anyone looked at kde4?
<jhutchins> Pharoh: My first was APL on a system 360, but I have played Gravity Wars on a PDP1; loaded from paper tape and played with toggle switches.
<evjunior09> Hey everyone, okay quick question...how do i open a .zip file?
<dr_willis> unzip foo.zip
<dr_willis> or use mc, or unp, or....
<adenicio> jhutchins: it doesnt work.this is the messege i get:
<adenicio> An error occurred while loading http://www.google.com/search?q=yt&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8:
<adenicio> Could not connect to host http://www.google.com/search?q=yt&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8.
<dr_willis> can konqueror open them? ark can.
<jhutchins> evjunior09: Should be able to double-click it with kubuntu (you should have ark installed), but there's also unzip.
<Pharoh> now thats some bragging rights!
<elite1> everyone here is basically a computer geek lol well even me
<jhutchins> adenicio: Very interesting.
<evjunior09> jhutchins: okay so if i just doulbe click it, its open than?
<jhutchins> adenicio: And you are able to chat here.
<evjunior09> like....i dont have to unzip?
<jhutchins> adenicio: Proxy.
<arun> how do i flush my dns cache?
<jhutchins> adenicio: What kind of a network are you connecting through?
<adenicio> jhutchins: dont know nada about proxy
<adenicio> jhutchins: dial up
<adenicio> no dsl
<jhutchins> adenicio: Either your network has a proxy server which must be set for browsing, or you have accidentally set your proxy server and shouldn't have.
<jhutchins> adenicio: With a proxy server, instead of connecting directly to the network, you connect to a local server which then connects to the web for you.
<jhutchins> adenicio: This allows it to reduce bandwidth usage by storing frequently visited pages, and also to control and track what sites you can reach.
<jhutchins> dr_willis: Come to think of it, it was dial-up before, and I think it was something to do with proxy settings.
<adenicio> jhutchins: i instal kubuntu wen i first saw this prob i tawt i played with it to much so i uninstall reinstall conect direct and it still show me this
* z waves to all
<hitmanWilly> adenicio, also, for privacy concerns
<jhutchins> !hi | z
<ubotu> z: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<z> anyone notice the glich with kdm?
<z> where the cursor changes
<hitmanWilly> z, nope, don't use it :P
<jhutchins> z: There are many possible answers to that, probably best if you describe yours.
<adenicio> jhutchins: hitmanWilly:ok so how do i change this?
<z> uh.. i installed a bunch of cursor themes from the repos
<jhutchins> Is there a global proxy setting in kubuntu?
<jhutchins> adenicio: Do you have dual-boot?
<hitmanWilly> jhutchins, not that im aware of
<z> and when i opened kdm
<adenicio> jhutchins: yeap
<z> it used one of the cursors that i had installed
<hitmanWilly> unless its set in $PROXY or something
<jhutchins> adenicio: I would boot to Windows and check for network settings/proxy servers in the windows network settings and in the IE network settings.
<dr_willis> z,  the artwiz one i belive...
<z> what do you mean?
<jhutchins> adenicio: If it has a proxy server listed there, copy that information down and we can help you set it up.
<dr_willis> !info artwiz
<ubotu> Package artwiz does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<dr_willis> !find artwiz
<adenicio> jhutchins: why?do it afect linux?
<ubotu> Found: artwiz-cursor, xfonts-artwiz
<jhutchins> (Though not me, I have a horse show in the morning and should have gone to bed an hour ago.)
<dr_willis> !info artwiz-cursor
<ubotu> artwiz-cursor: artwiz futuristic mouse cursor for x11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.3-5 (feisty), package size 8 kB, installed size 72 kB
<adenicio> jhutchins: ok
<chovy> how do i detect which graphics card i have?
<jhutchins> adenicio: Yes, if your ISP has a proxy server you should use it.
<jhutchins> chovy: in console, sudo lspci
<z> how does the artwiz-cursor help?
<dr_willis> z,   it used the artwiz one on kdm by default.
<dr_willis> or so ive seen.
<adenicio> jhutchins: but where do i see my proxy on xp?by typin ipconfig/all?
<viraj> could anybody show me how to install smb4k? i don't know how to deal with tar packages
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install smb4k
<dr_willis> then you need to fix the 'suid' bits on the programs it calls. , may be some other way to make it actually work.
<adenicio> viraj: me 2 tar and rpm
<dr_willis> Ive been using the fuse-smb stuff instead of smb4k lately
<z> are you sure we are talking about the same cursors? i am refering to the mouse cursor
<viraj> i didn't get that
<chovy> ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 71c7
<dr_willis> z,  yes.. artwiz is a mouse cursor. for the 'default X' stuff.. kde can have its own cursor packages as well.. gnome can also have its own cursor packages as well.
<adenicio> dr_willis: if we rite sudo apt-get ****.tar it will look for the file on the pc?
<dr_willis> adenicio,  i never said anything about TAR's
<z> ah, thanks
<z> but how can i control what cursor is displayed?
<dr_willis> !info smb4k
<ubotu> smb4k: A Samba (SMB) share advanced browser for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-1build1 (feisty), package size 1762 kB, installed size 3756 kB
<dr_willis> z,  the users can select what one they want in their KDE settings
<z> for kdm?
<adenicio> dr_willis: how do u install a tar folder then?i know for a deb someone told me to right click on it a shoos install
<viraj> ok... it worked.... but can't see my windows shares on it
<dr_willis> adenicio,  totally depends on what you are installing.
<adenicio> so wa is the comand to install a tar or bz2 if its on your desktop?
* z 's xserver crashed
<dr_willis> adenicio,  you dont normally 'install' a tar or bz2. you uncomoress them THEN do whatever is needed to install their contents.
<thunderbolt> adenicio: Just use klik or autopackage if it isn't in the Ubuntu repositories.
<hitmanWilly> adenicio, that depends on what type of program it is, tar or tar.bz2 or tar.gz is like a zip file
<dr_willis> theres a dozen diofferent + ways to 'install' those kind of things
<z> not to mention, you usually have to install build-essentials
<thunderbolt> At least a dozen.
<z> dr_willis, did you reply to my question about how to control kdm's cursor?
<dr_willis> z,  thats showing the default X system cursor. which you just told to to use 'artwiz' - Not sure how to tell it to use the other KDE curors. i dont worry about it much. since the users can pickj their own.
<z> alright then thanks for the help
<hitmanWilly> z, probably an option in kcontrol somewhere
<z> hitmanWilly, i tried to run kcontrol as root and select a cursor that way
<z> but to no avail
<Pharoh> hey i have a question about adept installer, why does it sometimes say that another program has locked the database? even if another is not open
<hitmanWilly> hmm, not sure then, i use a text mode login myself
<dr_willis> that would set the root users personal cursor would be my guess.. not kdms
<z> yah that's waht happened
* z sighs
<chaotic_> dude i just redid my kicker interface
<chaotic_> man it looks awesome
<z> i haven't found any solution on google either
<dr_willis> artwiz i think sets the default X cursor , so if you dont run KDE at all. (like fluxbox instead) it will use the artwiz cursor also.
<z> yes, i noticed that, -is a fluxbox junkie-
<z> but in fluxbox, you can change the curser
<z> i just haven't found out how......;;
<dr_willis> theres 2 different kinds of cursors.. the system/X cursors.. and then KDE/gnomes own
<z> i see
<viraj> can't see my windows 2k shares on smb4k
<z> kubuntu 7.04 + fluxbox 1.0rc3 = love
<z> lol] 
<z> d
<dr_willis> viraj,  smb4k has some different scanning options.
<dr_willis> also you may wan tto be sure w2k isent firewalled, or blocked. and does have some shares
<elite1_> hey
<elite1_> my internet is acting up again
<dr_willis> Oh.
<elite1_> is there an option in ubuntu where it says let computer deciede to turn of this device to save power
<elite1_> kubuntu*
<viraj> i can see the w2k comp on smb4k but i can't get the list of shares
<dr_willis> theres some laptop modes that kick in some powier savings
<dr_willis> viraj,   i always make linux users and windows with same username and passwords.
<MaTiAz> Has anyone installed Kubuntu on a PS3?
<dr_willis> viraj,  you can tell smb4k what username/pass to send also. I belive
<elite1_> you use yellow dog and can run and os using a bootloader forps3
<elite1_> would  not suggest it since its running 3os's the ps3's/yellowdog/ubuntu or w.e os u choice to install
<elite1_> like windows
<elite1_> but u will just get a virus
<MaTiAz> elite1_: I know, but I asked specifically about Kubuntu
<elite1_> im not sure maybe
<elite1_> u can on xbox
<MaTiAz> Xbox 360 beats PS3 by 2x in general computing performance
<elite1_> yeah rite and then you woke up lol
<MaTiAz> umm nope
<elite1_> lol it beats it in heat maybe
<MaTiAz> A respected PSP hacker benchmarked both
<elite1_> or the warping disks or wait
<MaTiAz> Cell is suitable for mostly only vector and heavy float-point math
<elite1_> should i say the 1.3 xbox ratio of getting the ring of death?
<elite1_> 1:3*
<elite1_> lol
<MaTiAz> Mine haven't fucked up
<MaTiAz> But the fact is that Xbox 360 is better than PS3 for Linux usage :p
<elite1_> doesnt matter ps3 kicks xbox's ass. xbox woudnlt be so big if it werent for halo
<MaTiAz> haha, doesn't seem to be the case on PS3
<MaTiAz> PS2 rocked
<elite1_> halo was originally going for ps2 but then microsoft bought bungie.net
<MaTiAz> uhm, PC only
<MaTiAz> -_-
<elite1_> what?
<MaTiAz> It wasn't going to be ported to PS2
<MaTiAz> Sony started acting big with PS3, and here's the result
<elite1_> ported? lol programed
<elite1_> no need for big words
<elite1_> esp wrong ones
<MaTiAz> Believe me, it was supposed to be for PC only
<MaTiAz> elite1_: Exclusives escaping from PS3, it isn't selling well and Sony PR guys make themselves look like total retards
<elite1_> sony kicks all ass
<MaTiAz> hahaha
<MaTiAz> no.
<elite1_> on so manylevels
<elite1_> portable 333Mhz psp!!
<MaTiAz> elite1_: Well tell me why there are only 2 games worth buying for the PS3, and why has it sold so badly?
<MaTiAz> PSP is awesome, I have one but the games aren't so good
<dr_willis> $600 price tag is one reason.. :)
<MaTiAz> I use mine mostly for homebrew
<MaTiAz> dr_willis: Yeah
<dr_willis> PSP could of been so MUCH better.
<elite1_> yeah i gues those dam retards at sony STOP MAKING REAL LIFE GRAPHICS YOU IBM LOADED PS3!!!
<dr_willis> i gave mine to my brother . and got a gp2x
<elite1_> lol 120 just came out at E3
<elite1_> 499?
<elite1_> for 60gig
<MaTiAz> elite1_: Not
<elite1_> you are missing info u know
<MaTiAz> Not in Europe
<chovy> man, that monitor detection sucks
<elite1_> E3 did u check it out or stayed in the closet and then came out ...
<MaTiAz> elite1_: For America only
<MaTiAz> Sony keeps saying that Europe is their most important market, yet they keep fucking around with as
<elite1_> us or as?
<dr_willis> where did sony even GET 20gb or was it 40? gb sata drives...
<dr_willis> :)
<MaTiAz> oops, us
<MaTiAz> They said that they won't drop the PS3 price in Europe because it'd make many gamers angry
<elite1_> they have 80gig not
<elite1_> now*
<MaTiAz> Well, the bottom line is that 360 rocks the PS3 (PS3 could've just been so much better if Sony didn't decide to screw it all up), at least for now
<elite1_> xbox are so faulty the chances of owning one for a year are not very good (with no nykon cooler either!!) all stock
<elite1_> lol
<MaTiAz> elite1_: Tell me why my 360 has been working totally fine since launch?
<MaTiAz> With active playing
<elite1_> u see the grapghics PAUL MOORE xbox360 head said him self (now working for EA) xbox counld not handle Killzone 2 graphics
<elite1_> LMAOLMAOLMAOMALMAOMALMAO
<elite1_> are u dunmb
<MaTiAz> what?
<elite1_> lol
<elite1_> working fine since the launch
<elite1_> HAHAHAH
<elite1_> ask any one
<MaTiAz> elite1_: Come here and check it
<elite1_> lmao
<elite1_> u lost that battle so bad they had to change warrantys
<dr_willis> games are for the weak.
<elite1_> hahahah
<elite1_> lmao
<elite1_> thats funny
<MaTiAz> elite1_: No, for the bored ones
<dr_willis> Night all.. have fun
<elite1_> lmao
<MaTiAz> meh
<elite1_> 1;3 ratio of the ring of death overheating (some say cpu i didnt know 33mhz can overeheat?)
<MaTiAz> Anyway, come here and check out my 360, it has never been replaced
<elite1_> or either played?
<MaTiAz> -_-
<elite1_> becuase the 3ring of death
<MaTiAz> Yes, actively
<MaTiAz> I haven't ever experienced it
<MaTiAz> Never.
<elite1_> lol they where fine during the launch that was funny
<MaTiAz> Although the problem sucks totally, just because they made a crappy heatsink design
<elite1_> No balls....Xbox 360 all thou i do play halo and own at it (halo2*)
<elite1_> lol heatsink desing talk about drunk workers with to much heatsink paste!!
<MaTiAz> elite1_: No, if the heatsink would be held in place with other means, it wouldn't bend the PCB and break some connections with the chips
<elite1_> 360 sucks
<elite1_> yeah
<MaTiAz> elite1_: You really can't say that PS3 is doing well
<elite1_> thats howmuch heat it produces they tried to overclock that poor xbox!! when will they ever learn
<elite1_> not saying am i?
<MaTiAz> nope, but you shouldn't say it anyway
<elite1_> lol
<MaTiAz> Man, I'd probably have a PS3 if they didn't use it as a trojan horse for blu-ray
<MaTiAz> It'd be so much cheaper
<MaTiAz> And most likely more succesful
<elite1_> xbox has been out for a year all thous flaws everyone shot down that console now the ps3 has only been out for months now we wait a year we will see a better games/apps/and everything else tocome
<MaTiAz> Yeah, but I'm talking about the current situation
<arun> how do i flush my dns cache?
<elite1_> lol 2;1 ratio for HD verse BLURAY
<elite1_> blu ray players are 1,000$
<arun> harry potter and the deathly hallows comes out today
<arun> yay
<MaTiAz> :)
<elite1_> ps3 499/599 60/80gig
<MaTiAz> Funny how EVERY PS3 owner/fanboy says that PS3 will get better in the future
<elite1_> and he dies
<elite1_> harry potter and ronald
<viraj> could anybody help me with smb4k?
<elite1_> i downloaded the book
<MaTiAz> elite1_: thanks for spoiling -_-
<draik> Lights are on but nobody's home. I still can't access my SD card. Anyone have any idea?
<elite1_> lol funny how xbox owners think that xbox did good in hardware!!
<viraj> i've mounted my windows drives..... but i can't open them and acess the files
<elite1_> xbox has good software just the hardware sucks
<MaTiAz> elite1_: But anyway, let's stop this battle now that people have some questions again, so we don't flood the channel with useless stuff, ok?
<elite1_> okay lol
<elite1_> good debate thou
<MaTiAz> We can continue in #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<elite1_> already there
<viraj> could anyone tell me the prob?
<viraj> i can even mount my windows drives on smb4k but i can't acess the files on it
<miles> hi
<chaotic_> after i install a theme  do i have to keep it on pc or can i delete
<viraj> how do i acess the files on the windows drives i have mounted thru smb4k?
<chaotic_> i  found out whats the attraction to linux kno matter what u accomplish u always wanna customize it even more
<hero> chaotic_: that's because the configuring NEVER STOPS!
<chaotic_> i know
<hero> speaking of
<hero> i reinstalled kdebase (don't ask why)
<hero> and now, all these ad popup things come up in konqueror
<hero> and they never did before
<chaotic_> most of thge time u have to configure something because u  broke it configuring something else
<chaotic_> which i find pretty funny
<hero> i don't
<hero> that's the part of linux that sucks
<MaTiAz> yeah
<hero> and this is where someone will complain that we're off topic and to go somewhere else
<MaTiAz> But as I've now got everything I need for now, I don't need to configure
<hero> and they'll probably use the bot instead of just telling us
<hero> !botsnack
<chaotic_> finally took off root passwords
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<chaotic_> now i dont have to type it in anymore
<chaotic_> hey how do  u install .py files
<hero> !python
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MaTiAz> chaotic_: You run them, they're python code
<hero> !py
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about py - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chaotic_> when i click it kate comes up
<MaTiAz> chaotic_: try python <file.py> in terminal
* hero hates kate
<chaotic_> yeah i tried that
<chaotic_> remembered of perl
<modjo> !konsole
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konsole - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<modjo> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ardchoille> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<elite1> any one know any other IRC channels
<elite1> for anything cool
<chaotic_> installing beryl on 256mb is that wise
<elite1> any one know a ps3 channel?
<kaellan> hi
<titanix88> kallen hi
<chaotic_> i got beryl installed how do i go out into cube
<kaellan> emm, im looking for the swedish irc room atm ^
<MaTiAz> chaotic_: ctrl+alt+mouse drag was the default IIRC
<MaTiAz> And you have to have desktop cube enabled
<titanix88> try the settings.
<kaellan> emm, how to instal nvidia drivers ?
<kaellan> or .. i haw figured out how to instal vlc so far only :P
<kaellan> ubuntu-se
<kaellan> opps xD
<|Karti|> Hi all, can anyone recommend a VMWare clone for Kubuntu as  need to use some software through Win XP?
<ardchoille> !nvidia | kaellan
<ubotu> kaellan: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<|Karti|> Also if you know a way to find out what memory type you have without taking the case off the machine.....would be great!
<rhombus> I cannot install kubuntu 7.04 on a Dell Poweredge 1850
<rhombus> it doesn't get past the initramfs
<c00kiemonster> dual core xeons heh
<rhombus> Yeah!
<c00kiemonster> thats quite a monster you have there
<rhombus> Is that the problem?
<c00kiemonster> :D
<c00kiemonster> I'd be surprised.
<c00kiemonster> whats the chipset on that thing?
<rhombus> The reason I'm installing a desktop OS on it is because it's supposed to be an LTSP server
<rhombus> I don't know... Serverworks? Intel?
<c00kiemonster> hmmm
<rhombus> I can install ubuntu server LTS 6.06 on it, though -- and it detects the RAID just fine
<rhombus> so there has to be an answer
<rhombus> the trouble is that I don't get any meaningful error messages
<c00kiemonster> yeah if it stops at the initramfs
<c00kiemonster> its not very verbose
<hayden_> anyone know why when I receive a file in kopete it stalls at 100%
<rhombus> so -- help me understand the process -- the initrd contains the kernel and modules necessary to... run init?
<c00kiemonster> so 6.06 runs OK in console-mode... but 7.04 doesnt even boot
<rhombus> c00kiemonster
<rhombus> yes
<c00kiemonster> wow, cant seem to find anything related to the 1850 and 7.04
<rhombus> yeah, it's puzzling
<rhombus> and I even updated the PERC firmware -- a new one was issued just three days ago
<c00kiemonster> maybe that sounds stupid, but have you verified that CD's MD5 ?
<rhombus> hmn -- no. How can I do that?
<c00kiemonster> md5sum file.iso
<c00kiemonster> that will give you a bunch of numbers and letters, that's the MD5 hash of that file
<c00kiemonster> then you compare it to kubuntu's md5 on the web
<c00kiemonster> if they differ, the iso is corrupt.
<rhombus> okay, i'll try it -- I can just get the md5 from k3b :P
<c00kiemonster> yeah, exactly.
<rhombus> uhhhh.... guess what I just noticed?
<c00kiemonster> ?
<rhombus> "The alternate install CD allows you to perform certain specialist installations of Kubuntu. It provides for the following situations:"
<rhombus> "LVM and/or RAID partitioning;"
<rhombus> I'm using the standard-issue desktop version
<c00kiemonster> yeah actually, the alternate CD is the only way to install on LVM or RAID.
<rhombus> perhaps I should try the alternate :)
<c00kiemonster> Well if that option is important to you, why not. That's what I've used also
<rhombus> well, I'm thinking that it's necessary
<rhombus> or it won't detect the controller properly -- anyway, it can't hurt, I'll try it
<c00kiemonster> doesnt the 1850 have an onboard megaraid controller?
<rhombus> (the md5 sums match)
<rhombus> yes
<c00kiemonster> okay
<rhombus> it does
<rhombus> well, it detects it... but hell, who knows?
<c00kiemonster> should be detected by the desktop iso, tough..
<c00kiemonster> anyways, the alternate CD is not a bad idea at all
<rhombus> I can't understand why it would just die after the initrd is loaded
<rhombus> I'll give it a try.
<c00kiemonster> the initrd usually contains the loadable modules... maybe one piece of hardware is unsupported and the module still tries to make it work.
<c00kiemonster> thats just a supposition, since it happened to me with a network controller back in the beginnings of PCI-E
<intelikey> howto use "keys" to login in ssh without password ?
<Lynoure> intelikey: here is a howto: http://www.linuxproblem.org/art_9.html
<Lynoure> intelikey: I haven't tested this particular howto, but it looks right
<intelikey> thank you.
<chovy> kde-guidance crashes on me, even after re-installing
<Mo0oSaH> hello everyone!
<kaellan> hi mr president :)
<intelikey> Lynoure any clue if that will continue to work after the user changes their passowrd ?
<intelikey> ah it does hold...    hmmmm very insecure  imo
<intelikey> a user can lock the passwd and you can still login with the ssh key
<intelikey> kind of a crackers wet dream this ssh keys, don't ya think
<zenum> hey, i have an nvidia 8600 and i've been told that the ubuntu repos doesn't have the latest nvidia drivers which support it. I was wondering if there is a recomended way of getting nvidia restricted drivers other then through the ubuntu repos?
<zenum> i had a look at envy however when i ctrl+alt+backspaced it never came back up, and i couldnt restart as I was using the live cd. I'm still waiting on a HDD so that i can do a proper hdd install, would i need to actually restart for it to take effect?
<stdin> zenum: you can download it from the nvidia website and compile it, tho you'll have to recompile it everytime the kernel is updated
<zenum> will the ubuntu repos eventually have the latest version?
<stdin> zenum: and you would need to restart
<stdin> and yes, they will :p
<stdin> probably in gutsy tho
<zenum> ahh okaiz :) so i could install it from their website now and then hopefully by the time the kernel is next updated i can use the repos...
<zenum> i'm sure i'll have no problem moving to gutsy as soon as its released :)
<stdin> zenum: dose it not work with the default driver at all?
<stdin> or just not 3D?
<zenum> just the 3d doesn't work, i'm getting 230fps with glxgears
<zenum> i'm very much hopeing i can get it all to work as that is the reason i bought a decent graphics card :p
<stdin> I'm not sure exactly how the live CD works tho, I think if you restart X then it reboots
<stdin> and 3D actually works great on my intel945  GPU :D
<ice9> Hello friends! I need some help getting 3d acceleration going on my machine
<stdin> woah, it works better that I thought 6548 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1309.511 FPS
<ice9> took me all day but I got the fglrx drivers working
<stdin> ice9: what card?
<ice9> ati radeon x1300
<stdin> eww :p
<ice9> it was good for windows :(
<ice9> lol
<stdin> ubotu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<stdin> oops
<stdin> ice9:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<ice9> I know I know, I've read every one of those lol
<stdin> ice9: that's a guild
<stdin> ice9: and the problem is?
<ice9> well most the guides talking about using the ati setting, but thats for a different chipset than mine, I have to use the fglrx
<stdin> ice9: that guide tells you how to install fglrx
<ice9> well, maybe 7th times the charm! lol
<ice9> on that guide, when it says to make sure its not disabled to run kdesu kate /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<ice9> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<ice9>   Major opcode:  149
<ice9>   Minor opcode:  3
<ice9>   Resource id:  0x0
<ice9> Failed to open device
<ice9> sorry about the spam
<stdin> !baddevice
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<stdin> you can just ignore it tho
<stdin> ice9: mostly you just do "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx ; sudo depmod -a ; sudo aticonfig --initial ; sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv"
<stdin> ice9: then disable the composit extention
<abhijit__> hey do i need to reinstall ubuntu after changing my motherboard and processor
<pag> abhijit__, you can try booting up without reinstall - it might work.
<abhijit__> ya i should try tat .cause reinstalling is a pain in the ass
<stdin> abhijit__: it shouldn't be a problem, at all
<abhijit__> r u sure?
<stdin> yeah
<stdin> you could take the HDD out of one system and plug it in to another and totally expect it to work :)
<abhijit__> i was thinkin of changing my mboard frm 915 to 965 and a dual core processor
<stdin> linux would just see the new hardware and work
<abhijit__> ok thanks ,u just made my worries dissapear
<stdin> it does all the hardware detection at boot anyway
<stdin> linux is much smarter than windows :p
<abhijit__> yea i m quite sure abt dat
<chovy> how do i reset my screen size manually ? kde-guidance is crashing on me.
<stdin> chovy: those settings are in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chovy> stdin: but i adjusted it and it is still showing odd-ball size...i managed to override it with ~/.kde/share/config/kdcontrolrc
<chovy> but that file was all screwy too
<chovy> multiple Height/Width definitions.
<chovy> so i deleted all but 1440x900 and now it works great
<chovy> the default was something like 1980x1280 and *way* too big.
<ice9> I just installed all the flash plugins for firefox, but its still saying it doesn't have flash installed
<stdin> ice9: restarted firefox?
<chovy> but with ati drivers working it seems to crash Display & Monitor under Control center.
<ice9> yessir
<chovy> ice9: heh
<chovy> i hate flash
<chovy> have the same problem.
<chovy> it *sort of* works
<stdin> chovy: hmm, don't know how well the ati driver works with kcontrol
<chovy> depends on which site i go to.
<ice9> I'm trying youtube, any problems with that?
<chovy> stdin: well, i'd rather have ati driver and no kcontrol
<stdin> ice9: how did you install the driver?
<chovy> just need to know how to tell the system to forget ~/.whatever and read from xorg.conf
<ice9> used the repository
<stdin> chovy: not sure on the exact files, maybe they know in #kde
<stdin> ice9: what version of kubuntu do you have?
<chovy> InitialHeight 900=600
<chovy> InitialWidth 1440=800
<ice9> um the 7.02 or whatever, newest one
<chovy> i'm assuming the =x is 4:3
<chovy> ?
<pag> ice9, Youtube should work just great... At least with Adobe's Flash.. (I've heard it works with Gnash too, but never tried that myself)
<chovy> i just want to step down a notch from 1440x900 (still too tiny)
<stdin> chovy: umm, that's the size of the window
<ice9> maybe I need to restart, thanks all
<stdin> ice9: restart won't fix it
<stdin> heh, windows user :p
<chovy> i think it was displayconfig actually that i changed
<jmegner> aw, let's not make fun of those unfortunate enough to be more familiar with Windows than Linux
<stdin> chovy: regardless of what kcontorl has in it's settings, if the mode isn't in xorg.conf it won't take effect
<chovy> it is in the mode...but displayconfigrc will override initial modes.
<|Zero|H|I|T|> help plz
<|Zero|H|I|T|> my /var partition is full
<|Zero|H|I|T|> and i want to make home smaller
<|Zero|H|I|T|> and /var bigger
<|Zero|H|I|T|> can i install qtparted at another partition?
<|Zero|H|I|T|> qtparter*
<chovy> you could just symlink and move
<stdin> |Zero|H|I|T|: start by deleting some logs in /var/log <- that normally why /var get's full
<|Zero|H|I|T|> oh...
<|Zero|H|I|T|> my /var part is 2gb
<|Zero|H|I|T|> should i make it bigger?
<chovy> find /var -type d
<chovy> find /var -type d | xargs du -hs
<chovy> find /var -maxdepth 1 -type d | xargs du -hs
<chovy> that last one there :)
<markc> find /var/log -type f -exec rm {} \;
<stdin> markc: umm, no
<|Zero|H|I|T|> i am kinda confused
<chovy> or maxdepth 2
<|Zero|H|I|T|> what should i do?
<stdin> markc: probably cause a crash then
<chovy> you gotta figure out what is taking the space.
<markc> stdin, why, log fiules just get recreated
<|Zero|H|I|T|> share is really big
<|Zero|H|I|T|> now there is an error and i cant install or uninstall anythin
<|Zero|H|I|T|> anything*
<stdin> |Zero|H|I|T|: this is what i'd so "sudo apt-get clean" then "find /var/log -type f -name "*.gz" -exec sudo rm {} \; "
<|Zero|H|I|T|> sorry
<|Zero|H|I|T|> i did a mistake
<|Zero|H|I|T|> the /usr partition is full
<|Zero|H|I|T|> i did what stdin said and /var is ok
<|Zero|H|I|T|> what should i do with /usr?
<stdin> well /usr is where mostly everything gets installed
<|Zero|H|I|T|> and i cant install or uninstall anything now :(
<markc> rm -rf /usr/share/doc
<|Zero|H|I|T|> i get errors everywhere
<|Zero|H|I|T|> what does this contain?
<markc> ls -l /usr/share/doc
<stdin> |Zero|H|I|T|: /usr/share/doc contains document that come with apps you install
<markc> du -s /usr/share/doc    # to see how big it is
<|Zero|H|I|T|> i think i need the documents
<markc> all the docs are usually on the web via google
<|Zero|H|I|T|> 120092  /usr/share/doc
<markc> depends how desperate you are, if you MUST get some more room then it's the easiest thing to sacrifice
<|Zero|H|I|T|> i think i can resize the partition
<markc> good, do that then
<|Zero|H|I|T|> actually can i do this?
<|Zero|H|I|T|> home is 9,4GB
<stdin> |Zero|H|I|T|: if you want a list of the worst directories in /usr, I like this command: find /usr -maxdepth 2 -type d -exec du -s {} \;|sort -rnk 1,1
<|Zero|H|I|T|> and /usr is 2GB
<stdin> you'll want to pipe that through less
<stdin> |Zero|H|I|T|: 2GB is a bit small for /usr
<markc> or head/tail
<|Zero|H|I|T|> which size is the best one for that?
<chovy> bye a 300gb drive and mount it as /x
<chovy> then move all your data there and only run OS off /
<|Zero|H|I|T|> i have got a 250usb one
<pag> |Zero|H|I|T|, why do you have so many partitions? any special reason for that?
<|Zero|H|I|T|> i just read is is better like that
<|Zero|H|I|T|> but it isnt really :S
<|Zero|H|I|T|> so
<stdin> |Zero|H|I|T|: you probably don't need to have /usr, /var etc on differnt't partitions, just /home is fine for most
<markc> if qparted will run then you could subtract 1 or 2 gb from your /home partition and add it to /usr
<|Zero|H|I|T|> and the size would be ok?
<pag> |Zero|H|I|T|, / and /home on different ones is just enought for home-user
<stdin> my /usr is 10GB, and I don't expect to get near that limit
<|Zero|H|I|T|> so is making /home smaller and /usr bigger better or should i make a /usr partition at my 250 usb HDD?
<|Zero|H|I|T|> there is a lot of free space there
<markc> lots of partitions used to be handy when hard drives were small, some could fill up without bringing down the whole system, these days it doesn't count, just / and home is all that's needed
<|Zero|H|I|T|> thats what i will do next time mark
<|Zero|H|I|T|> but what should i do now?
<vzduch> copy it all away, repartition and copy it back :)
<markc> depends whether you want to have to always mount the USB device... I'd lean towards trying qparted
<vzduch> note that you might have to reinstall your bootloader afterwards
<|Zero|H|I|T|> i dont really know what to do now :(
<|Zero|H|I|T|> reinstalling kubuntu seems...
<pag> |Zero|H|I|T|, how fresh is your installation?
<|Zero|H|I|T|> it is like...some weeks or days
<|Zero|H|I|T|> not much
<|Zero|H|I|T|> should i backup and reinstall?
<pag> |Zero|H|I|T|, I'd really suggest repartitioning and reinstallation then... 15GB for / would be more than enough
<|Zero|H|I|T|> ok
<|Zero|H|I|T|> look
<pag> and the rest for /home  and you'll be fine :)
<|Zero|H|I|T|> the internal HDD is 80GB
<vzduch> I have 10 GB /, after some 4 weeks it's nearly half used
<stdin> |Zero|H|I|T|: if you want to have the same packages installed on the new install, run "dpkg --get-selections > packages" and copy "packages" to a disk (or just don't format /home)
<|Zero|H|I|T|> the windows partition is 55GB
<stdin> |Zero|H|I|T|: then you can run "sudo dpkg --set-selections < packages" then "sudo aptitude upgrade"
<vzduch> do you really need 55 GB for Windoze?
<|Zero|H|I|T|> so i have got 25GB free
<stdin> reinstalls all the same packages again
<|Zero|H|I|T|> no
<|Zero|H|I|T|> i think i dont
<markc> the safest thing to do is plug in your usb device, cp -a /usr /media/usbdevice/usr then mv /usr /usr.old then ln -s /media/usbdevice/usr /usr then rm -rf /usr.old (if all goes well)
<kaellan> i haw no sound :'(
<vzduch> then defragment your Windoze drive & resize it
<|Zero|H|I|T|> stdin i wont do that because i have some corrupt packages and i get errors all the time
<vzduch> |Zero|H|I|T|: if you have corrupt pkgs it's better to reinstall anyway
<stdin> |Zero|H|I|T|: no, it will download the fresh packages from the web and install them
<pag> kaellan, fresh installation? have you enabled it from the mixer (it's muted by default)
<stdin> |Zero|H|I|T|: you do the 2nd set of command AFTER the reinstall
<|Zero|H|I|T|> i am not sure
<|Zero|H|I|T|> so
<kaellan> paq yes i haw unmuted :/
<|Zero|H|I|T|> 25GB free
<|Zero|H|I|T|> 1GB swap
<pag> kaellan, ok... so you have no sound at all, or just some specific apps?
<|Zero|H|I|T|> so 24GB remain
<|Zero|H|I|T|> what should i do there?
<kaellan> paq no sound at all :/ buth i had befor :S
<pag> |Zero|H|I|T|, do you really need that much swap?  how much RAM do you got?
<pag> !sound | kaellan
<ubotu> kaellan: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<|Zero|H|I|T|> 512
<|Zero|H|I|T|> i read that ram*2 is good for swap
<pag> |Zero|H|I|T|, I'd suggest then (It's my opinion only!) 1GB swap  10GB / and the rest for /home
<|Zero|H|I|T|> about /boot?
<pag> I currently have only 3.2GB used on / so theoretically it could be smaller too..
<kaellan> paq what is K menu ?
<|Zero|H|I|T|> down at the left
<pag> |Zero|H|I|T|, iirc no real need for /boot
<pag> kaellan, 'start-button'
<|Zero|H|I|T|> oh...
<|Zero|H|I|T|> so 1GB swap, 10GB /  and 14 for /home?
<pag> |Zero|H|I|T|, it might be useful if you have multiple linuxes installed and you want total control of the grub, but else it can safely be placed on / and it'll work
<|Zero|H|I|T|> i just have xp and kubuntu
<markc> <|Zero|H|I|T|> yes, a good size combo
<|Zero|H|I|T|> 10GB will be good for usr, var and all that?
<pag> |Zero|H|I|T|, yup. something like that.. 7.5GB could be enought for / too, but it's getting risky, so lets just keep it @ 10GB
<|Zero|H|I|T|> now that i will reinstall i have to delete grub?
<markc> <|Zero|H|I|T|> yep 10Gb is "safe enough" for /
<|Zero|H|I|T|> should i do fixmbr from windows recovery or what?
<kaellan> emm, is shell the writing box ?
<kaellan> command box*
<kaellan> terminal :P
<stdin> |Zero|H|I|T|: no need, grub will just be overwritten by the install
<|Zero|H|I|T|> thats konsole
<|Zero|H|I|T|> are you sure?
<vzduch> what's the surest way to find out the date that I installed my system? (file date or something)
<|Zero|H|I|T|> i dont wanna risk it :S
<stdin> |Zero|H|I|T|: yes
<stdin> |Zero|H|I|T|: i'm 100000001% sure :)
<|Zero|H|I|T|> :D
<pag> vzduch, /etc/issue's creation date?
<|Zero|H|I|T|> i wanna hear pag's opinion
<|Zero|H|I|T|> what do you think pag?
<vzduch> pag: no, it's the date the distro came out
<pag> |Zero|H|I|T|, if you're not going to boot to windows between the removal and installation, then there's no need to fix mbr
<|Zero|H|I|T|> so i will just boot from cd and install kubuntu again?
<stdin> yeah
<|Zero|H|I|T|> wish me luck :)
<|Zero|H|I|T|> first of all thanks a lot
<|Zero|H|I|T|> this channel is really helping people
<vzduch> imho it'd be good if the installer created a 0 byte file after installation is finished.. like openSUSE does, it puts a file 'success' in /
<pag> vzduch, /boot/grub/default's creation date maybe? :-/
<vzduch> pag: that looks like a better pick
<|Zero|H|I|T|> oops
<|Zero|H|I|T|> i cant make backup of my data...
<vzduch> huh?
<|Zero|H|I|T|> it refuses to write at the usb disk
<pag> ntfs?
<|Zero|H|I|T|> yeah
<pag> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<|Zero|H|I|T|> thanks :D
<stdin> pag: he can't install packages :p
<pag> oh.. right :-/
<|Zero|H|I|T|> yeah i cant!!!!
<|Zero|H|I|T|> :(
<stdin> |Zero|H|I|T|: tho you can install the ntfs-3g package when you're on the live cd, then copy the files over then
<pag> stdin, onlu 512 ram - will it be enough to handle both livecd AND the installations?
<|Zero|H|I|T|> can i create an ext3 partition with partition magic in windows?
<stdin> pag: yeah
<pag> |Zero|H|I|T|, it should be possible
<|Zero|H|I|T|> i will reboot to try
<stdin> pag: the live session is decompressed on-the-fly
<|Zero|H|I|T|> thanks! I will return...i think...
<|Zero|H|I|T|> :)
<pag> stdin, ok.
<HanzZ> hi i want to have two version of one package, how can i do it?
<stdin> short answer is you can't
<HanzZ> ;)
<stdin> slightly longer answer is, not easily
<HanzZ> ok.. so i compile it
<HanzZ> to the home
<stdin> yeah, just make sure you install it to /home/you or /usr/local/
<|Zero|H|I|T|> back
<|Zero|H|I|T|> i made a partition for backup with partition magic
<|Zero|H|I|T|> why isnt there a create folder cmd when left clicking somewhere in a folder?
<stdin> usually means that it's read-only
<|Zero|H|I|T|> but the partition is ext3
<stdin> (or you don't have permission)
<|Zero|H|I|T|> oh
<|Zero|H|I|T|> chmod
<stdin> no, kdesu konqueror
<stdin> easier :)
<|Zero|H|I|T|> kdesu konqueror?
<stdin> runs konqueror as root
<|Zero|H|I|T|> cool
<vzduch> I chown'ed my spare ext3 partition to be able to write to it as user
<|Zero|H|I|T|> copying postal 2 at the ext3 partition atm
<vzduch> and I'm still contemplating turning my 2 FAT32 partitions into ext3.. I could install ext2 drivers for Windoze if I need the data ther
<vzduch> e
<vzduch> morning PriceChild
<aero> mm
<valchers> hello
<valchers> I have problem with kubuntu instalation
<valchers> somebody can help me?
<pag> valchers, what kind of problem?
<valchers> I put in cd room
<valchers> kubuntu 7.04 64 bu
<valchers> then i rebot in dc room
<valchers> then I start instelation
<valchers> kernel is loded and
<valchers> then
<valchers> is black screen
<stdin> valchers: it helps to keep it on _one_ line
<stdin> valchers: what graphics card?
* stdin guesses ati
<DarkWizzard> http://pastebin.ca/628436
<DarkWizzard> any reason for kwin to not work
<valchers> one moment
<DarkWizzard> and give me this ?
<valchers> GeForce 7100GS, 128MB, 64bit
<valchers> myu graphic card
<stdin> hmm, it probably doesn't work well with the driver on the disk
<stdin> valchers: you can always just use the alternate cd to install from
<titanix88> will gusty ship with kde4.0?
<titanix88> will gusty ship with kde4.0?
<stdin> titanix88: no
<titanix88> why not?:(
<pag> titanix88, it can be installed though, but it won't be default untill 8.10 for what I've heard
<titanix88> why not?:(
<vzduch> stability
<stdin> titanix88: because it won't be ready
<stdin> and you only need to send the message once
<titanix88> what abt cowpiz fusion?
<titanix88> what abt cowpiz fusion?
<vzduch> try to fix your keyboard first, everything you type shows twice
<pag> titanix88, iirc it will be there... why do you always repeat evetything twice?
<stdin> titanix88: 1) it's compiz, not cowpiz. 2) yes, that will be in gutsy. and 3) gutsy questions in #ubuntu+1
<titanix88> sorry i am using jmirc(from my mobile) maybe the clients fault:(
<titanix88> sorry i am using jmirc(from my mobile) maybe the clients fault:(
<flokuehn> hi everybody
<flokuehn> does anybody know how to create an virtual machine for vmware?
<stdin> flokuehn: vmware player?
<titanix88> jmirc is a gpl soft for java enabled mobiles
<andrea> flokuehn: you can use qemu but I don't remember the exact commands...
<stdin> flokuehn: http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml
<flokuehn> ok thx
<MaTiAz> What package contains 7z support for ark?
<kraut> moin
<vzduch> !info p7zip
<ubotu> p7zip: 7-Zip is a file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.43~dfsg.1-1 (feisty), package size 315 kB, installed size 948 kB
<stdin> MaTiAz: or p7zip-full
<john> Hey
<pag> hi john
<jtmoney> i can't find much using google or the forums... anyone know why i can't get past the boot screen when trying to install kubuntu desktop or atlernative from within virtualbox on my xp box?
<kalman> !archives
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about archives - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kalman> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<kalman> !archive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about archive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kalman> hi
<vzduch> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<kalman> anyone knows where I can find a list of repository near france ?
<pag> !easysources
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<kalman> thank you
<hippie> HELP!!! installed gnome now I cant do anything, the panels are there but theres no menues, no icons, no nothing, cant get to KDM logon so I can switch it back to kde, auto login is enabled, how do I disable it from the command line?
<Level15> hey guys... i'm trying to get hibernation to work on ly laptop but instead of hibernating, I get a blank screen and everything freezes. Using a Dell C2D and Nvidia binary drivers...
<wepiha> hippie: have you searched google to find out a) how to disable autologin    b) reset your kdm configuration
<hippie> how do I do that?
<vzduch> *omfg*
<hippie> all I got is termanal mode atm until the auto logon is disabled
<Level15> hehe
<Level15> hippie: you do realize this is Kubuntu channel, right? Meaning most people here uses KDE instead of Gnome...
<hippie> yeah
<hippie> i use KDE, but installed gnome and it broke my system
<hippie> now I cant get to KDE at all
<Level15> well, try uninstalling gnome :)
<Level15> apt-get remove or something like that
<hippie> did, still goes streight to gnome when I boot up
<Level15> then you didn't uninstall gnome
<hippie> but cant do anything with it, no menues, icons or anything, and it verry verry verry unrespnsive
<Level15> does alt+f2 work under gnome? perhaps you can open a terminal there
<hippie> it does work, but takes like 2 min for the window to show up
<Level15> if alt+f2 works, run kcontrol, disable autologin
<Level15> hippie, well, i don't think that speed problem is gnome related...
<vzduch> can you run kcontrol from VGA console?
<Level15> vzduch: of course not
<hippie> just restarted the x server
<Level15> hippie: just to make things clear: you ARE under gnome right now, right? And you can do Alt+F2 and get a Run dialog in which you can run kcontrol, right?
<hippie> now bitchx got extreamly slow, 2 sec delay in typing
<vzduch> BitchX.. *omg*
<hippie> its all I can use atm
<Level15> hippie:  did you try what i told you?
<vzduch> how about using irssi?  no need to tame it before it behaves like a neat IRC client :>
<hippie> yup.... and tried running kcontrol
<hippie> still waiting for it to load
<Level15> hippie: that speed problem is something else...
<hippie> I didnt have tis speed problem at all until I dicided I wanted to try gnome
<Level15> well, i'm not very fond of gnome, but i don't think it's *that* bad to slow down your computer that much
<hippie> theres no icons, no text, cant see my text when I type in the run program box
<hippie> reinstalling isnt an option..... my cdrom drive died the other day
<Level15> hippie: /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<Level15> comment this line:
<Level15> AutoLoginEnable=true
<Level15> then reboot
<hippie> finally... kcontrol loaded
<Level15> does kcontrol icons, text, etc show OK?
<Level15> anyone with some experience on getting hibernation to work on laptops?
<hippie> yes the icons and text sho ok in kcontrol
<hippie> show*
<Level15> hippie: ok, then you can fix it from there
<hippie> maybe not
<Level15> hippie: why not?
<hippie> everything is greyd out, and admin mode doesnt seem to work.... unles its gonna 5 hrs just to process a damn password!
<Level15> hippie: then go to text mode, stop kdm, edit the file i told you, start kdm...
<hippie> ok
<vzduch> in this case it might well be gdm
<hippie> damn... what was that file again, or how do I scroll up in bitchx?
<Level15> hippie: /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<vzduch> try PgUp/PgDn
<Level15> comment this line:
<Level15> AutoLoginEnable=true
<hippie> oh ok
<hippie> never used bitchx before
<Arcer> hi guys
<Level15> anyone with some experience on getting hibernation to work on laptops?
<hippie> guess it finally decided to take my passwd... kcontrol let me do it
<hippie> brb
<Level15> hippie: ok, just try whichever works faster for you
<Level15> dude... i just realized kubuntu thinks i don't have a swap partition... even though it is there on my fstab...
<vzduch> perhaps try 'sudo swapon'
<Level15> hm, BTOH, i actually DON'T have a swap partition... I'm wondering where did it go, since I remember having one before :D
<vzduch> o0
<Level15> i was resizing my fs the other day, i guess o broke it then
<Level15> what was that command to see your partition's UUID?
<adaptr> tune2fs -l
<Level15> no, there's another one... I don't use e2fs
<hippie-> thx guys
<Level15> or e3fs for that matter
<hippie-> back in KDE now
<Level15> hippie-: slow behavior problem gone?
<hippie-> yup
<hippie-> its all back to norma
<hippie-> normal*
<Level15> good
<hippie-> beryl and everything.... all working as it should
<joshua__> can anyone tell me if KDE4 Alpha 2 is ready for download in the repos, and if so, how I can download and check it out?
<adaptr> Level15 you mean vol_id
<adaptr> vol_id -u /dev/hdXY
<jtmoney> i can't find much using google or the forums... anyone know why i can't get past the boot screen when trying to install kubuntu desktop or atlernative from within virtualbox on my xp box?
<Level15> adaptr: yeah, that's one of them.... though there was another one which wouldl tell you all uids of all partitions...
<hippie-> well.. yall have a good night... errr... mornin
<hippie-> im going to bed
<hippie-> thx for the help
<adaptr> Level15 yes, that would be vol_id /dev/[sh] d[abcd] [1234]  :)
<Level15> adaptr: he, that's a nice way, yes :)
<Level15> what do you know... I ACTUALLY don't have a swap partition...
<Level15> and worse, I have no space to create one...
<vzduch> then make some space.. 1 GB should do :)
<NightBird> yeah, you don't need a swap partition... though it's generally a good idea..
<Level15> vzduch: i am kind of short on space... i honestly don't see where i can get the 2 GB i need (in order to have s2disk to work)
<vzduch> well.. how much space have you got, and for what?
<Level15> i have 2 gb freen on /home, 2.3GB on / and 162 MB on /usr... i could get it from /home but then i could not create more files or whatever :P
<Level15> and there's that /usr ticking bomb...
<vzduch> I mean the total space
<vzduch> partition sizes
<Level15> vzduch: Dell partition 56 MB, win partition (has my music and videos) 60 GB, /usr 3 GB, / 3 GB, /home 9 GB
<vzduch> all a bit narrow.. you should consider further reducing the size of your Windoze partition
<Level15> vzduch: yeah, i guess that's the only place i might eventually get some space from... maybe i need to buy an externa disk an move all my music and videos there... then i can make windoze partition about 20 or 30 GB
<vzduch> besides, I don't see the benefit in having a separate /usr partition
<vzduch> you could combine / and /usr in 1 partition w/ 5 GB
<Level15> vzduch: i didn't have one before... but then / was full. so what i did was get rid of a Dell Media Direct shitty partition and move my /usr there...
<Level15> vzduch: not an option, since one of them is primary, the other one extended... and i'd really hate to have to copy everything somewhere else and reinstall
<Level15> has any of you used LVM?
<adaptr> yes, and so have you
<adaptr> *buntu installs with it by default
<vzduch> <-- no LVM, no RAID, no hibernate
<vzduch> adaptr: I think you're mixing something up here..
<Level15> adaptr: no, it doesn't...
<adaptr> ah - okay, that must be just the server, then
<Level15> adaptr: probably...
<vzduch> from the DVD TeXLive installs like a charm :)
<Level15> i read somewhere that it required to use the whole disk, so it was not possible to share that disk with another OS... is that true? Are there any workarounds?
<vzduch> LVM is meant to make 1 logical drive from 2 or more hdds
<Level15> why from 2 or more? can't it just work with one?
<vzduch> I guess it could, but what's the use?
<Level15> vzduch: resizing FS without so much hassle
<vzduch> huh?
<Level15> well, that's the idea of LVM, right?
<Level15> you grow short of space somewhere, you add an extend to your logical drive
<vzduch> afaik not
<vzduch> if you think it this way yes..
<Level15> what do you mean?
<vzduch> only when I hear 'resizing' I'm used to think 'shrinking'
<Level15> oh
<Level15> i see
<Level15> well i guess it is possible to shrink as well by removing an extend... though i have never used it so i wouldn't know foor sure
<bulwynkl> hwody all - is there a way to repair or revert an LVM to regular /dev/ format?  The problem is the startup files think it's LVM but it isn't...
<vzduch> and if you run out of space and have a spare partition you just copy files and adjust mount points accordingly, no need for LVM
<Level15> well guys, nice talking to you but i am going to have lunch now
<Level15> c'ya later
<zenum> hey... i have a root partition which used to be sdb1, i've since changed a lot of hard disks around and now the system no longer boots. I've shoved in the live cd and it can see the partition and lists it as sda1... could the fact that it is now recognized as a different partition be why its no longer booting?
<vzduch> of course
<vzduch> put the disk on primary slave and you'll be fine, I guess
<zenum> is there a way I can fix it? either making it sdb1 again or repairing the install so that it correctly boots with sda1?
<zenum> i've boot the disk in a couple of different sata ports...
<vzduch> ah, SATA.. dunno about that
<zenum> would i need to make sure that another disk is plugged in in a sata port before the boot disk?
<vzduch> well, if you can plug something in that'll be recognized as sda and your boot disk as sdb, then it should be ok
<mike__> Greets, everyone
<zenum> vzduch: i guess theres only one way to find out
<mike__> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<oxy> ??
<snikker> how can i change the network interface name? (eth2-->eth0)
<toni> edit /etc/network/interfaces
<HayaBusa> good morning . How can i check my IP address ???
<snikker> toni: thank you
<toni> you're welcome
<Pharsalus> mornin' all, does anyone know of any 'miniplayer' plugins available for Amarok?
<HayaBusa> i think amarok has miniplayer
<HayaBusa> mine is set to miniplayer
<toni> what is miniplayer
<HayaBusa> small music player :) ..
<Pharsalus> Where do you turn it on?
<HayaBusa> i forgot , let me check
<toni> snikker:  you'll need root privilege to change that file
<toni> amarok is a small music player already, isn't it?
<Pharsalus> It is, but I have a small screen and I want it really really dinky.
<toni> if you use noatn, it only occupies an icon on the panel
<HayaBusa> be honest , i really have no idea how .. i totally forgot . but amarak got that feature somewhere , you can make th player only show the title while playing.
<toni> hola belen
<Pharsalus> Ok, thanks anyway, I'll do some more searching.
<Pharsalus> Aha! "Show player window" on general settings page. Thanks HayaBusa. :)
<HayaBusa> heh. there .
<HayaBusa> :)
<toni> lineak-kdeplugins are the only plugins I see for amarok. I don't know what are they for
<HayaBusa> NOw, how can i see my dynamic IP address ?
<toni> HayBusa: you have to access your router (if u use a lan) or go to a web pag that shows it
<HayaBusa> is there any ping version of window for linux ?
<toni> search in google: something like myip.com or ipaddress.com would do it
<toni> go here http://www.myip.dk/
<HayaBusa> thanks TONI . but needed a command to check my ip and other NIC info .
<snikker> toni: yes, i've see it :-) thanks
<toni> I think that is not possible if you use a private IP in a Lan
<[ifr0g] > Where could i find the list packages present on the kubuntu dvd ?
<HayaBusa> #photogeeks
<HayaBusa> humm
<toni> HayBusa: have you heard that is possible?
<HayaBusa> yes.
<HayaBusa> lol
<HayaBusa> i think., im new to linux .
<HayaBusa> but if window got it , then im pretty sure there are commands with in linux
<toni> how do you do it in windos
<HayaBusa> ipconfig /all
<HayaBusa> ipconfig
<HayaBusa> ping localhost or ping computer name
<toni> that doesn't give you your external ip
<HayaBusa> yes it dose
<HayaBusa> ipconfig /all , will give you all the info on NIC ..
<toni> how are you connecting to internet
<HayaBusa> DSL , no router
<toni> dialup modem or dsl with a router
<toni> No router?
<HayaBusa> modem has  a built in router
<toni> then do  /sbin/ifconfig
<HayaBusa> what that command dose
<toni> Ok and you use the router
<toni> the same as in windows
<toni> it's just iFconfig and not iPconfig
<toni> what you got?
<HayaBusa> bunch of stuff, but only router ip address .like 192.168.. no externall ip listed.
<toni> no, no it's not the router address
<toni> if you have 192.168.0.128 or something similar, That's the IP you use in you lan (lan =pc, router)
<toni> that's you private IP
<HayaBusa> thats what i said . .:) .. it is router address .
<HayaBusa> my last question
<toni> your router has two IP's, one private, like 192.168.0.1
<HayaBusa> how can i join the IRC called photogeeks
<toni> and another public or external which is the one you see if you go to myip.dk
<HayaBusa> thanks toni.. ifconfig seems to be pretty insteresting thing.
<toni> i don't know, you need the name of the server and the channel
<HayaBusa> is on freenode
<toni> your router/modem converts your private IP in a public IP (his ip) for going outside of the lan
<[ifr0g] > Where could i find the list of packages present on the kubuntu dvd ?
<HayaBusa> iknow about NAT .. but im not good with linux since this is my first time using linux ..
<toni> #gnome
<vzduch> [ifr0g] : on the DVD?
<toni> I don't know..in you client, there must be a way to select the channel
<toni> ===> GONE
<vzduch> *omfg*.. is it so difficult to type '/join #photogeeks'?
<HayaBusa> once you new to IRC everything is difficult
<[ifr0g] > vbgunz, online.
<HayaBusa> also thanks vzduch
<HayaBusa> if you can tell me how i can have the channal at all time everytime i start the IRC ? without typing '/join #
<vzduch> HayaBusa: IRC quick guide: Channel names usually start w/ a #.  To join a channel, type '/join #<channel>', to get out of a channel type '/part <channel>', to exit all channels and quit your IRC client type '/quit'.  After 'part' and 'quit' you can optionally type a message that will be displayed when you exit
<vzduch> for more details refer to the docs of your client
<HayaBusa> THanks.
<HayaBusa> HUMM, YOU checking up on me ?;)
<vzduch> no, just wanted to know whether this channel really exists
<HayaBusa> yes. i think is a good channal for photographer . well , i hope so . no one seems to be active there yet..
<vzduch> better get used to that.. in most IRC channels <10 % of the people are active
<dhq> i have a router.... i want to redirect all the connection from my router to pass through my pc ..... internet---->router---->main pc---->rest of the pc
<vzduch> dhq: what's 'rest of the PC'?
<dhq> vzduch, well i  have a laptop which i wanna monitor all the pcs on the network
<dhq> vzduch, did you get me
<dhq> is there any captive portal app for linux
<vzduch> I think so.. well, if you have a router you have several LAN ports normally.. connect all your computers to the router and use a sniffer for LAN traffic.. don't remember any names right now
<onechard> wireshark etherape
<vzduch> but consult your lawyer before installing any of these, they might be illegal where you are :P
<Chousuke> :P
<Chousuke> Everyone loves idiotic laws <3
<hatter> where are the themes kept in superkaramba ?
<zenum> does anyone know how to make an lvm vg stay active after restarting?
<zenum> I used to have lvm with /dev/md1 as a pv, however after removing /dev/md0 the /dev/md1 renamed itself to /dev/md0 and now the volume group doesn't boot up by itself anymore
<zenum> I have to run vmscan and vmchange -a y for it to work again
<zenum> but after i restart i have to do it all over again
<rixxon> how can I see if a package is installed?
* miles yawns
<miles> good mornin!
<BluesKaj> howdy all :)
<BluesKaj> !ntfs-config
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-config - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
* BluesKaj wonders when these sites become KDE friendly , rather than defaulting to the gnome tutorials
<BluesKaj> Isn't KDE mature enuff to have tutorials directed at kde users ?
<kaba> kcontrol => Fonts -> Force fonts dpi: 96 / 120 --- into which file is this parameter written; how change it to 107 dpi?
<miles> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fildo> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<BluesKaj> !KDE-Tutorials
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde-tutorials - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<miles> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<BluesKaj> not surprising , we're stuck with stuff written for gnome that doesn't exist in the k-menu after installation ...can it be so difficult?
<mike__> Greets, everyone...
<fildo> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<miles> Sysinfo for 'nzxt': Linux 2.6.20-15-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: AMDAthlon643800+ at 1000 MHz (2016 bogomips), , RAM: 696/2012MB, 98 proc's, 10.3h up
<vzduch> CPU[AMD Athlon clocked at 900.083 Mhz]   Kernel[Linux 2.6.20-16-lowlatency i686]   Up[-8days-]   Mem[-320.8/757.5MB-]   HDD[-280GB(39%used)-]   Procs[-114-]   Client[Shell wrapper] 
<vzduch> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi vzduch..wassup?
<vzduch> ah, just hangin' around :>
<vzduch> I installed TeXLive 2007 earlier today, because the 2006 that's in the repos won't install more than a few basic pkgs due to a conflict w/ tetex which is needed by kile
<BluesKaj> i'm getting tired of being directed to gnome tutorials , when is KDE going to be recognized as a mature desktop ? the menus arent the same etc ... my freinds are becoming confused when the 'applications' can't be found in the k-menu .
<vzduch> you're free to write adaptations :>
<BluesKaj> of course vzduch , but attracting new ppl to linux and kubuntu is the 'cause' so to speak ..and telling me to write an adaptation is a not an answer and you know it.
<vzduch> if you look for howtos for solely KDE-based distros you'll be sure to find some.. but it seems that the number of ppl on the *buntu IRC channels speak for themselves; if you take these as a guideline you will find that usage of Kubuntu is probably about 25 % that of Ubuntu
<vzduch> and as long as ppl don't complain about missing Kubuntu-specific documentation, then the ppl who make the documentation won't know there is a need :)
<chaotic_> do u guys know how to get counterstrike working
* vzduch doesn't play CS.. or any FPS games, for that matter
<chaotic_> on wine
<BluesKaj> 25% is a lot .. I still think there should be some work done by the dev-ppl to setup an *asterisk/auxiliary set of instructions pertaining to KDE users
<BluesKaj> I spent a whole day fixing my buddy's feisty setup and showing him how to use KDE , he was about to dum kubuntu and install ubuntu cuz all the tutorials were for gnome users. He didn't understand the the difference between a dektop and OS., which is very common , believe me.
<BluesKaj> desktop
<vzduch> sad but true.. that's the ppl who have never seen, let alone used, M$ DOS
<oldgrizz> is there a relatively easy way get ubuntu to dual boot with vista home premium ?
<vzduch> oldgrizz: same as it ever was: first install Windoze, second install Linux
<oldgrizz> vz: do I need to repartition the drive ?
<vzduch> oldgrizz: depends on what you have
<vzduch> for convenience and proper functioning, you'll want 3 partitions for Linux
<oldgrizz> will the ubuntu install allow me to make them ?
<vzduch> 10 - 15 GB for / (the 'base' folder of the filesystem that contains everything), twice the size of your RAM for swap, the rest for /home
<vzduch> oldgrizz: the installer has a partitioner
<BluesKaj> oldgrizz, there's a way to restore the MBR without losing grub after you install linux ..boot into vista if possible and download Easy BCD 1.60 and install it
<BluesKaj> it will help restore the bootloader GUI for both OSs
<vzduch> BluesKaj: you're confusing something.. installing Linux will end him up w/ a functioning MBR and bootloader anyway :>
<BluesKaj> not with vista ,... :(
<vzduch> (if nothing goes wrong, that is)
<BluesKaj> I already went thru it
<vzduch> what's so different about Vista that makes this more complicated?
<BluesKaj> the chainloader isn't used or somesuch
<oldgrizz> do I get the Easy BSD installed before or after I do the linux install?
<BluesKaj> BCD! not BSD
<BluesKaj> afterwards
<oldgrizz> ok thanks
<vzduch> another reason not to use Vista..
<vzduch> not to mention that even my XP installation is almost jobless now
<chaotic_> how do i move afile from one location to another
<chaotic_> thru terminal
<oldgrizz> well I guess Im going to give it a whirl
<vzduch> chaotic_: Possibility 1: drag'n'drop w/ your favourite file manager, Possibility 2: 'mv /path/to/sourcefile /path/to/destinationfile'
<chaotic_> whats -rf for
<vzduch> -r == recursive (for directories), -f == force
<vzduch> the -rf options are commonly used for rm (remove == delete)
<vzduch> w/ the -f switch suppressing the question if you really want to delete the file(s)/folder(s)
<vzduch> that's why it's a bad idea to follow the advice to 'rm -rf /' *gg*
<flokuehn> hi
<flokuehn> iam trying to install xp home edition in an virtual machine
<BluesKaj> i use XP due to the unfortunate fact that the scanning programs like kooka and sane don't do a very good job on photos aand documents ...something tht is important to us due to documentation requirements for our family travels etc.
<flokuehn> but after some time i get the error message: failed to set the grab state: stale data
<flokuehn> does anybody konw this error message?
<BluesKaj> flokuehn, virtualbox ?
<flokuehn> its vmware player
<BluesKaj> i tried the vmware server free version , it was ok but didn't allow drivers for some hardware etc , so I just dumped it ...was impressive at first but the limitations just became too much
<flokuehn> i can install something like xp in vmware server too
<flokuehn> ?
<BluesKaj> yup
<flokuehn> but you have no clue about this error message, isnt it?
<BluesKaj> no idea , flokuehn
<flokuehn> ok
<flokuehn> thanks anyway
<BluesKaj> sorry :(
<flokuehn> haha doesnt matter
<chaotic_> how can i move folders into wine folders
<youri> hello
<youri> the problem is that kubuntu thinks my usb keyboard = card0
<youri> what's the command to choose what is card0
<youri> please :)
<GrahamA> Hey, I setup a Debian server but I was wondering, considering that Ubuntu is based on Debian, would it be better to have an ubuntu server or a debian server?
<BadRobot> Hi there .I've installed the Ubuntu Feisty. It hangs after the message "Loading boot/initrd.....". It looks like its about to load a new screen, but the screen stays black and it just hangs there.The laptop is an ASUS A6000KM.So,could anyone give some help?
<Pupeno> I am trying to grok monads, but after a few hours I'm still failing. I am playing with my own state monad, and I can't understand why it has to be a function: newtype State st a = State (st -> (st, a)).
<Pupeno> opps, wrong channel.
<marko__> how do i rename a file in shell ?
<vzduch> mv sourcefile destinationfile
<marko__> tnx
<marko__> vzduch, is there any other way to rename it ?
<vzduch> in the shell, no
<marko__> oh
<marko__> ok
<marko__> :)
<pag> marko__, what's wrong with that one?
<marko__> eh nothing in a friend's shell it isn't working
<marko__> but i don't care :>
<vzduch> then he's either got a typo or the wrong path
<|Karti|> Hi all. I want to re-image my PC with a ghost image of 7.04. My question is this ...if I save my home drive and copy it across to my new home drive, will all my settings for Kontact and the like be safe.....or should I just start again?
<pag> |Karti|, they should be safe - use the same Username(s) and UID(s) just to be sure
<|Karti|> pag: many thanks
<grul> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<roald> hello everyone:)
<roald> I have a compiz-fusion kubuntu-related question
<roald> am i in the right place?
<BluesKaj> !compiz | roald
<ubotu> roald: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<highd1> Can anyone tell me where the bookmark folder is located?
<dyn-86> HELP!...i'm in big trouble....for some strange reason, after i enter my password, the x server just blanks the screen for a couple of secs, then it appears again, i'm not getting a login failed message
<dyn-86> i went on the console and gave it the startx command
<dyn-86> and now i'm here////wherever here is..
<dyn-86> a friend of mine told me to do that
<pag> highd1, kde/share/apps/konqueror/bookmarks.xml maybe?
<highd1> thanks.  I'm also having hibernation/suspension problems
<highd1> a little pixel appears above my mouse cursor and I can't access anything
<dyn-86> some1?
<dyn-86> any1
<dyn-86> ?
<pag> dyn-86, any error messages?
<dyn-86> not one
<dyn-86> it just sends me back 2 the login screen
<pag> dyn-86, but with 'startx' it launched just fine?
<[NL] Jazz> dyn-86: is your homedirectory full?
<dyn-86> i don't know
<dyn-86> let me ss
<dyn-86> see
<lontra> any recommends on a good multimedia plugin for konqueror?
<dyn-86> it says it is if i click properties, but right now
<GrahamA> lontra: Can't you use Kaffiene?
<[NL] Jazz> dyn-86: can you use a terminal?
<dyn-86> i can't really see anything except desktop in my /root
<dyn-86> yeah
<dyn-86> everything seems 2 be running fine
<[NL] Jazz> are you trying to login in X with root?
<dyn-86> can use terminal
<StoneNewt> Seagate
<dyn-86> meaning?
<[NL] Jazz> dyn-86: df -h in a terminal
<tomislav> Hello. I'm trying to get Gefore4 420 Go 32M proprietary drivers working on Kubuntu 7.04, and no luck at all. I tried using legacy and 96xx drivers from the repository, tried running the various intallers by hand, even tried compiling 8776 drivers with some patch (coldn't compile the damned thing in the end), and nothing. Any help would be appriciated.
<[NL] Jazz> tomislav: have you tried envy?
<tomislav> No, not yet.
<dyn-86> it says my hda drive is fully used:-/
<highd1> is anyone else having trouble with hibernation problems after updating?
<tomislav> Will it break something?
<dyn-86> i let ktorrent downloading there....is that the problem?
<[NL] Jazz> dyn-86: than that's the reason why you can't login
<pag> tomislav, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx   should work just fine
<dyn-86> how do i fix that?
<pag> !envy | tomislav
<ubotu> tomislav: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<tomislav> pag: Not for this card.
<highd1> I want to back up my bookmarks but i still can't find the folder
<dyn-86> [NL] Jazz?
<lontra> GrahamA: is there a konqueror plugin?
<[NL] Jazz> dyn-86: eehw
<pag> highd1, it should in hidden kde folder in your home-directory
<vzduch> pag: for a GF4 you need the -legacy
<tomislav> pag: The problem seem to be that this card is now officially abondened by NVidia. I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong, though.
<dyn-86> [NL] Jazz:is this bad?
<[NL] Jazz> dyn-86: i suggest deleting a big file in the terminal
<omeow> Hi, how can I release and refresh my DCHP lease in kubuntu?
<tomislav> vzduch: Nope, not even legacy package worked.
<[NL] Jazz> dyn-86: no it isn't bad
<dyn-86> how do i do that?
<lontra> GrahamA: i.e. clicking on the real audio link doesn't open an embedded kaffeine here ... http://www.democracynow.org/streampage.pl
<[NL] Jazz> what's the directory where you download torrens?
<vzduch> tomislav: define 'didn't work'
<dyn-86> [NL] Jazz
<pag> dyn-86, rm /home/username/theverybigfile
<tomislav> vzduch: I install it, use System Settings -> Monitor & Display to select nvidia driver, restart X, and nothing (I just see the bootsplash screen after that one instead of kdm login screen - the kdm seems to keep running, though)
<[NL] Jazz> thank you pag:)
<[NL] Jazz> pff i need a smoke:P
<dyn-86> pag:i don't know the name of theverybigfile
<dyn-86> how do i see the contents?
<tomislav> vzduch: On the other hand, do the legacy drivers provide full acceleration? I'm trying to see if this machine could run beryl for time-to-time show-off.
<pag> dyn-86, ok... do cd /home/yourusername  and then ls -l  it'll show you the sizes of files
<vzduch> tomislav: tried bypassing or disabling the bootsplash? (Ctrl-Alt-F1 or remove 'splash' from the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst)
<highd1> pag- I have searched and searched no luck yet
<vzduch> to see the error messages
<tomislav> vzduch: Ctrl+Alt+F1 just shows me the console (I think that the bootsplash screen is more of some kind of relic in memory).
<dyn-86> pag:it says no such file or directory, and I also can't see it with conqueror, the username folder
<[NL] Jazz> dyn-86: how ary you able to use konqueror?
<tomislav> vzduch: Hm... I know I get errors when running modprobe nvidia, can't remember which ones atm ;)
<[NL] Jazz> dyn-86: just navigate to your user's homedir
<Cocytus> Uh. My /etc/hotplug is empty except for an "usb" folder. This is not right, is it?
<dyn-86> well right now i'm sorta on my desktop [NL] jazz, i just entered the recovery mode on boot
<dyn-86> and gave it startx
<tomislav> vzduch: In any case, the nvidia module doesn't seem to get loaded.
<dyn-86> and now i'm sorta on my desktop...
<[NL] Jazz> dyn-86: then go to your homedir
<dyn-86> but the username folder doesen't appear
<dyn-86> :-/
<[NL] Jazz> and remove a big file:)
<[NL] Jazz> huh?
<dyn-86> all i have in /root
* tomislav is having a VERY strange sense of deja-vu...
<[NL] Jazz> do a "ls /home" in a terminal
<[NL] Jazz>  /root is the homefolder of the superuser (root)
<dyn-86> i got back fritz...which is the username
<dyn-86> of the folder
<[NL] Jazz> you have /homefritz?
<[NL] Jazz> go in there and remove a big file:)
<tomislav> Hm... I'll try using the legacy drivers once again, maybe I messed something up.
<dyn-86> THNX EVERYONE
<dyn-86> :)it should work now. managed 2 delete some files and it should be ok, thnx pag &[NL] Jazz
<[NL] Jazz> dyn-86: i understand it worked?
<dyn-86> i managed 2 delete some files
<dyn-86> so it should
<[NL] Jazz> yeah ok
<dyn-86> :)
<[NL] Jazz> now try to do a normal login
<[NL] Jazz> :)
<pag> highd1, sorry that took me so long - I was eating; try this: cp .kde/share/apps/konqueror/bookmarks.xml Desktop/
<highd1> i think I found a bookmark backup file that may work
<highd1> But the reason for it is the problem with my video driver = HELP
<tomislav> Just to verify this one - using System Settings -> Monitor & Display IS the right way to switch to prop. drivers in Kubuntu, right?
<pag> tomislav, well.. I'd use vim and xorg.cong, but that's a little hacky solution :P
<pag> tomislav, kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorgf.conf  lets you edit the video proferences
<tomislav> pag: I don't mind manually editing if you know of something that'll help me :) I'm just trying to keep the system as clean as possible for my uncle (who'll maintain it later on)
<tomislav> Well, I'll be back in 2 minutes, trying to restart X server.
<[NL] Jazz> is the channel #ubuntu-effects alive?
<pag> [NL] Jazz, should be...
<[NL] Jazz> don't get reactions
<fritz_> pag, [NL] Jazz..it works...thnx again, it's kinda stupid though, not being able to log in 4 such a dumb reason, especially when all the download progs are default set to download stuff there
<[NL] Jazz> ah well
<fritz_> they shoud defineteley fix that ^.^
<lontra> [NL] Jazz: what's your question?
<[NL] Jazz> lontra: its compiz-fusion and kde related
<lontra> [NL] Jazz: i might be able to help ...
<[NL] Jazz> ok well its slow on kde, while it worked perfectly on gnome
<pag> fritz_, they should dispaly an error message more clearly. but that's the only thing that can be fixed in that situation
<[NL] Jazz> but i switched back to kubuntu, becouse is like it much more
<[NL] Jazz> do you know a solution? or the reason?
<ksivaji> !boss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lontra> [NL] Jazz: i know there are definitely some kde only related issues ... you could ask about this in #compiz-fusion ... i've only had good luck with emerald decos and not with the kde windecos which are apparently not available ... but the emerald decos seem to make it go faster
<[NL] Jazz> ah ok..
<[NL] Jazz> strange thing is, wobbly windows are smooth
<[NL] Jazz> but expo and cube are laggy
<[NL] Jazz> like bad vsyncing
<lontra> [NL] Jazz: same here ... remember though it's still in development and it will certainly be quirky ... also it makes sense that it's more quirky on gnome as it seems to be the favoured desktop, imo
<[NL] Jazz> hardware is not in question
<lontra> [NL] Jazz: kde4 will bring us some nice kwin composite effects to challenge compiz-fusion ;)
<tomislav> Ok, I reinstalled the legacy drivers, and no luck. The nvidia module doesn't get loaded, and no idea why it is like that (no help from dmesg, /var/log/messages or X.org's log file. :/
<[NL] Jazz> ah ok
<[NL] Jazz> got to try kde4 kwin composite effects then!
<pag> tomislav, well, do you have 'nvidia' set as a driver in xorg.conf?
<tomislav> pag: Yup.
<gan|y|med> hi
<gan|y|med> is it possible that beryl would work fluently using xgl if there is no working 3d acceleration (so just the cpu is used)?
<tomislav> gan|y|med: Haven't tried itm but I doubt it :)
<grul> i doubt it :P i've had some problems installing ati drivers and i can't even render all those spiffy web 2.0-pages fluently
<[NL] Jazz> hey borizz
<borizz> hi [NL] Jazz
<gan|y|med> i have a strange problem with xgl. almost everything works fine, but dri is disabled. so i cannot use googleearth, for example
<pclip> hi
<pclip> how do i add a program so that it autostarts?
<tomislav> pclip: Create a symlink to it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<pclip> ok thanks
<tomislav> Np ;)
<tzanger> man konqueror/kontact seems to be a step BACK in kubuntu from what I had on slackware
<tzanger> gmail worked fine in 3.5.5
<tzanger> not in kubuntu's 3.5.6 though
<pag> tzanger, worked for me in 3.5.6 and 3.5.7  do you have fake user-agent set?
<pclip> what if something needs to be autostarted as root btw?
<tzanger> pag: hmm... where did you get 3.5.7 for kubu ntu 7.04?
<pag> tzanger, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<ses59_> i installed a modem and wvdial works ok and now trying to use kppp but I do not know what settings to use read the kppp help site but still not working
<pag> tzanger, I guess the requirments to run gmail are sun-java6-jer & fake useragent set as Mozilla FF
<ses59_> does someone know where a wiki might be with better step by step instruction to make kppp work
<Cocytus> Uh... My usb mouse have suddenly stopped working. according to syslog it is detected as a low speed device, but I dont know what happens after that. X at least does not see it.
<dr_willis> yea. at least i fixed my ati issues... :)
<dr_willis> at last..
<dr_willis> :)
<mm_202> Hey guys, quick Q, how can I change the actions of my Fn keys on my laptop?  (its an acer, like Fn-Up for vol, etcc)
<dr_willis> Hmm.. Not sure. at one time i used that klinead (?) service/tool - but that may be outdated these days
<dr_willis> I never use those keys anyway. so havent tried.. lets see if they work on my other laptop
<tomislav> mm_202: Maybe under System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse?
<dr_willis> My volume and mute buttons work.. :) lets see if the others do.
<dr_willis> I never have figured out why the bother with the fancy keys like that.  i alwyas forget they even exist.
<dr_willis> wowsers.. mine all seem to actually work...
<dr_willis> the Zzzz one just kicked the laptop into sleep mode. :)
<dr_willis> wonder if it will wake up
<dr_willis> wow it does...
<dr_willis> well i learned SOmthing new today. :)
<dr_willis> Hmm.. suspend killed off networking. :(
<mm_202> dr_willis:  yes my functions keys work now, but for whatever reason, my Fn-Up/Down changes the volume of the PC Speaker, not of PCM, so basically its useless.
<mm_202> And I've looked in Keyboard and Mouse.
<vadiml1024> hello, i m trying to install lates uvc-video from svn://svn.berlios.de/linux-uvc/linux-uvc/trunk
<vadiml1024> and i get symbol version conflict, here is dmesg output:  http://paste.debian.net/33117
<tzanger> pag: there we go.  3.5.7 works with gmail
<vadiml1024> i'm running latest kubuntu....  any ideas please?
<pag> tzanger, glad to hear that :)
<tzanger> still no news plugin in my kontact summary screen though, I wonder what I"m missing there.  I have knode and I can see rss feeds in the lefthand pane, so I think I've got everything
<tzanger> pag: I'll email the 3.5.7 maintainer I think
<tzanger> thank you for your help!
<jpnurmi> where could i download the default desktop wallpaper from?
<ksivaji> kde.org
<sveweck> he means the default Kubuntu wallpaper, not the default KDE one ;)
<ksivaji> kde-look.org
<pag> jpnurmi, default for kde or kubuntu?
<jpnurmi> pag: kubuntu
<jpnurmi> sveweck: exactly ;)
<pag> jpnurmi, Kubuntu one can be found in kubuntu-default-settings -source package (at least)
<jpnurmi> pag: ok, thanks
<cookie> wow ,so many people here
<pag> cookie, heh.. 4x more @ #ubuntu ;)
<lontra> pag: 4x?
<lontra> pag: maybe 3x ...
<pag> lontra, I'm not sure... I just looked, that here's ~300 and iirc they have ~1200
<tomislav> It's official now - I hate NVidia...
<lontra> pag: 2.97x :)
<_Shade_> hi there
<pag> lontra, you counted? :D
<lontra> pag: yup :)
* lontra notes he must be a dork
<cookie> this is my first come here ;P
<_Shade_> how do i set the composite up so as to run it smooth?
<lontra> _Shade_: depends on the video card
<pag> cookie, welcome. we hope you enjoy your stay :)
<cookie> i like here ~
<_Shade_> lontra: an old one :) it's gf2 mx440
<lontra> _Shade_: that's nvidia right?
<cookie> Is there anybody using laptop HP nx 6325?
<_Shade_> lontra: right
<lontra> cookie: what do you need help with specifically?
<lontra> _Shade_: beryl or compiz ... or compiz-fusion?
<_Shade_> lontra: none of these, i just wanted to turn on transparency and stuff in my xorg.conf
<cookie> my laptop si HP nx6235  but i can't use the beryl ..Orz
<tomislav> cookie: Did you install the proprietary drivers?
<tomislav> Whoops, sorry, wrong conversation ;)
<lontra> _Shade_: oh ... well iirc correctly composite is enabled by defaulted ...scan xorg.conf and look at the bottom it should already be enabled
<lontra> _Shade_: to get it to work in kde you need to just activate it in windows behaviour -> translucency
<cookie> yes i install it ...my ati driver is ok~
<lontra> cookie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beryl/ATI/Feisty
<lontra> cookie: you can only use XGL if i recall correctly with ATI
<_Shade_> lontra: right but it runs very slow, and there was also a way to speed it up, i anly have to put something in my xorg.conf
<_Shade_> render accel or something?
<lontra> _Shade_: ah
<cookie> thanks I will try it
<_Shade_> !composite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about composite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tomislav> _Shade_: I could point you to some Gentoo wiki I used if you don't find anything else :)
<lontra> _Shade_: from the ubuntu wiki ... If 3D acceleration still isn't working, be sure that you have the right version of linux-restricted-modules installed. It must match the version of the running kernel
<_Shade_> tomislav: sure... if you could... ? :)
<jeremyq> hellow
<jeremyq> hellow
<jeremyq> hello
<pag> !hi | jeremyq
<ubotu> jeremyq: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<jeremyq> third time lucky
<tomislav> _Shade_: let me check ;)
<jeremyq> was wondering if some could hepl me with a problem
<jeremyq> ?
<pag> jeremyq, what kind of problem?
<jeremyq> i upgraded from edgy eft to fiesty fawn.
<Dou1> hey, I had vista, and kubuntu installed on my laptop running fine, but when i installed windows xp pro on my last partition last night and xp pro overrode everything and didn't allow me to choose which os i wanted on bootup like linux originally did.  so i deleted the partition with xp pro, then nothing would start up, so I repaired my vista installation with the disk, but now i can't get to kubuntu.  help?
<pag> !grub | Dou1
<ubotu> Dou1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jeremyq> and now when i use gmail and browse to put an attachment on an e-mail
<Dou1> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<lontra> Dou1: you need to reinstall grub ... when you set up a dual or tri-boot system it's always best to install linux last
<jeremyq> the file list is just blocks
<tomislav> _Shade_: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Beryl#Configuring_XOrg and http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_GL_Desktop_Effects#Configuring_nVidia-drivers_and_X I think.
<jeremyq> if that makes sense
<_Shade_> ok i have to reboot now, thanks
<cookie> install your grub again.
<pag> jeremyq, which browser?
<jeremyq> firefox version 2
<pag> jeremyq, tried with konqueror already?
<Dou1> thanks lontra and cookie
<jeremyq> could suggestion
<jeremyq> i prefer to browse with firefox :-D
<jeremyq> maybe i could send a screen shot to explain what i mean
<pag> jeremyq, I understand.. it just would be good to know, if the problem is firefox-only
<pag> jeremyq, don't send screenshots, upload them somewhere instead
<jeremyq> works in konqueror
<jeremyq> although the file browser in konqueror looks like it is a little different
<jeremyq> okay
<lontra> i always wonder why folks use ff in kde ... konqueror is one of the major reasons i use kde
<jeremyq> just dont know how to explain problem
<mind-shift> god, kde is to bloated :)
<mind-shift> o
<lontra> mind-shift: how?  explain?
<mind-shift> it's too much small stuff everywhere
<pag> lontra, firefox works better with ie. Web2.0 sites. It also has some extensions taht people might want
<tomislav> lontra: We use the cursed extensions (that slow down Firefox terribly in my case...)
<draik> Hello all
<draik> I still have not been able to mount my micro SD from my SD adapter. Anyone have any idea what I might be missing or doing wrong?
<jeremyq> yes i agree i use the extensions
<jeremyq> i have about 6 i use on a daily basis
<lontra> mind-shift: how's that bloat?  sounds like customizability ...
<dr_willis> sd reader built into the laptop?
<draik> dr_willis: No. It's part of the desktop as an add-on
<cookie> any I like firefox + gladder ,because I used it to visit www.blogspot.com and www.blogger.com . You know In China, you could't visit some web site on common ways
<cookie> You must use proxy -3-
<dr_willis> draik,  so its a usb reader then? it so it 'should' show up as a sdX device. check dmesg befor/after plugging in the card
<tomislav> So, if I can't modprobe nvidia successfully, what should I check first?
<lontra> tomislav: what's it tell you?
<draik> dr_willis: Kinda. It's a 2-part reader. It can be used with the USB cable or docked into the 3.25" bay (which is internally USB connector).
<tomislav> lontra: Nothing useful, to be honest. Nothing in dmesg either.
<lontra> tomislav: it returns nothing at all?
<cookie> Bye there ~
<tomislav> lontra: Just a sec.
<tomislav> lontra: FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<noob> well
<dr_willis> draik,  as long as its usb. it 'should' work.  try it with the usb cable externally yet?
<lontra> tomislav: this may be useful ... http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=93008&page=2
<draik> dr_willis: Yes. Either way, it doesn't display. It a 12-in-1 reader. XD works just fine
<dr_willis> draik,  checked dmesg output yet?
<draik> dr_willis: Yes
<draik> I was just going to mention it
<lontra> tomislav: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/119471
<tomislav> lontra: But this is an older driver (since it's not supported by the latest NVidia's drivers). I guess I'm out of luck here :/ Already tried several suggestions available on the internet.
<dr_willis> interesting.. does it show it being inserted/removed?
<ksivaji> tell me any java development tool
<lontra> tomislav: oh
<dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<draik> I did it without (No.txt) and with (Yes.txt) the reader plugged in, then did "diff No.txt Yes.txt >> diff.txt"
<tomislav> lontra: Hm... That bug report looks "promising" :)
<dr_willis> Are there not several ide's that work with java? never used them.. so cant say more
<DJ-KING> I have been trying to $sudo apt-get update and after fetching i get this message "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. " when i do the command provided , nothing happens at all
<draik> dr_willis: http://pastebin.ca/628736
<babarhaq> guys how to enable compiz in kubuntu ?
<lontra> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<DJ-KING> I have been trying to $sudo apt-get update and after fetching i get this message "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. " when i do the command provided , nothing happens at all
<dr_willis> draik,  those 'read error messages' seem interesting.. :) but my browser just crashed...
<tomislav> What is this restricted manager?
<noob> how different will kde 4 be from 3.x? little, some, alot?
<dr_willis> !info restricted-manager
<ubotu> restricted-manager: manage non-free hardware drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 0.20 (feisty), package size 32 kB, installed size 300 kB
<dr_willis> noob,  a lot i hear.
<lontra> noob: it's a complete rewrite ... it's going to be quite a bit different
<lontra> noob: 4.0 might not be but the 4.X series will certainly be
<BluesKaj> !apt-fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<noob> oh ok
<tomislav> Ok, I read the description, but can it help me?
<lontra> noob: kwin will have tons of features like beryl and compiz, plasma, oxygen, it'll be sweet
<dr_willis> and they may even WORK! :)
<draik> dr_willis: Would you think it's a bad card or card reader?
<noob> sounds nice, you think it will be the final punch that will knock out gnome?
<BluesKaj> heh, some ppl have absolutely no patience...instant gratification seems to be the attitude.
<lontra> noob: no gnome will always be around and should be around imo
<lontra> noob: some people like simplicity and that's where gnome takes the cake
<noob> yep guess so
<dr_willis> draik,  hard to tell.. try a different card..  try a different reader.. try a diferent usb slot.
<lontra> noob: gnome makes things simple and elegant by default ... kde is so customizable it can look like anything
<dr_willis> gnome - ' where do you want your hands tied today!'
<dr_willis> :)
<lontra> after using kde ... gnome makes me cry because of the lack of customizability
<tomislav> lontra: Ok, that bug report helped me :) There was an orphan file ;) Thanks :)
<Dragnslcr> I don't think saying either Gnome or KDE is better than the other is really fair. It's entirely personal preference
<dr_willis> some things i do in kde.. ive yet to figure out how to do in gnome. :)
<lontra> tomislav: really?  great!
<dr_willis> like use the gui to make a link from a directory, to another...
<tomislav> lontra: That is, I managed to modprobe the damned thing. Now off to restart X.org ;)
<lontra> Dragnslcr: i agree ... but kde is the desktop for me ... i've played with gnome a lot but always have to go back to kde
<lontra> tomislav: good luck
<dr_willis> !info jwm
<ubotu> jwm: Very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (feisty), package size 82 kB, installed size 268 kB
<draik> dr_willis: usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<BluesKaj> DJ-KING,..try : sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Dragnslcr> lontra- I actually haven't used Gnome in years, I think since the last time I installed Fedora
<SillyZ> q: wheres the config file for alsa/asound to define which card recives what 'index' or order they are defined ?
<Dragnslcr> Fesity is the first time I've really committed to using a Linux desktop
<BluesKaj> gnome always looked foreign to me...being an old windows user :)
<draik> dr_willis: Seems like I might have a bad card :(
<draik> Well, the SD adapter anyway
<dr_willis> draik,  ive had a lot of bad cards lately.
<dr_willis> they are getting so cheap
<lontra> Dragnslcr: well just wait for Gutsy ... i'm already on it and the improvements have been quite drastic for me ... but some of my hardware wasn't working in feisty thus i figured i'd upgrade
<noob> is openoffice written in gtk or qt?
<draik> dr_willis: How do you feel about Patriot (brand)?
<Dragnslcr> lontra- good to hear. I definitely plan on upgrading in the fall
<pag> noob, neither iirc.
<noob> feels like gtk
<noob> ok
<Dragnslcr> Hopefully KDE4 will be available in a repository for Gutsy
<BluesKaj> Linux does lack a decent scanning program tho ... kooka/sane kinda sucks
<dr_willis> draik,  ive heard they are decent. but ive had ALL the brands die on me lately
<Karti> Hi all, could someone remind me what the konsole command to test my 5:1 speaker system?
* lontra wishes everything was written in QT then he could use the menu bar in KDE with all his apps
<lontra> Dragnslcr: it's already there in Gutsy
<dr_willis> BluesKaj,  vista lacks a decent scanning utulity also. :)
<ses59_> rm -f /dev/modem; ln -s ttySHSF0 /dev/modem  I using this command to fix my modem that works under wvdial but get error -s part of command
<ses59_> can someone tell the correct command to do this
<draik> dr_willis: I think I will return my Patriot for a Kingston
<lontra> Dragnslcr: kde4base - core applications for KDE 4 testing
<Dragnslcr> lontra- actually, I think it's in Feisty too, now that I think about it
<DJ-KING> BluesKaj:  same thing dude ,  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<DJ-KING> Setting up kregexpeditor (3.5.2-0ubuntu8) ...
<noob> there are no good qt DC (direct connect) programs if I might complain a little myself :)
<DJ-KING> BluesKaj:  and it does nothing after that
<lontra> Dragnslcr: first beta is due out in about 2 weeks ... i can't wait to see it.
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, KDE4 is in Feisty's universe
<dr_willis> draik,  ive had both them die.. one of those brands have a lifetime warrenty i belive.
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, I had to reinstall windows XP due the lack of a really good scanning prog ...but I need it so windows does the job
<lontra> Dragnslcr: fedora 8 plans to ship kde4 as default
<Dragnslcr> I'm not sure if I want to try installing KDE4 yet or not. I'm trying not to completely break my desktop system too much
<lontra> Dragnslcr: installing kde4 won't break your system ... it just may not work
<roltux> anybody good with bery;
<roltux> beryl
<BluesKaj> DJ-KING,make sure adept.,synaptic, apt in the terminal , all pkg mangers are closed
<vzduch> !anyone | roltux
<ubotu> roltux: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lontra> Dragnslcr: if it works for you great ... if not don't worry it won't break your system ... imo it's best to wait till the beta gets released anyways cause it's not very useful now
<Dragnslcr> Of course, I'm attempting to help out Kopete a bit, so I may have to install the beta anyway
<draik> dr_willis: Patriot has 5 years.
<roltux> oke, i want to enabe the desktop shadow in beryl like the apple desktop
<lontra> roltux: two suggestions if you don't get help here ... 1.  #beryl   2.  #ubuntu-effects :)
<nacho> i good morning
<roltux> join #ubuntu-effects
<nacho> i have a question
<Dragnslcr> lontra- know offhand if Gutsy is supposed to have Compiz Fusion in the standard repositories?
<nacho> i install kubuntu
<lontra> roltux: he he ... /j #ubuntu-effects
<lontra> Dragnslcr: yup it's there
<nacho> but i try install apache2
<nacho> Syntax error on line 189 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: No such file or directory
<lontra> !info compiz-fusion-plugins-main gutsy
<ubotu> compiz-fusion-plugins-main: Collection of plugins from OpenCompositing for Compiz. In component main, is extra. Version 0.0.0+git20070711-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 364 kB, installed size 1584 kB
<nacho> the pache2 file not exist
<lontra> Dragnslcr: it's in main so you know they are serious about it :)
<Dragnslcr> lontra- nice. I've been using Trevino's repository, and it works fine for me, but I keep getting taunted for using it
<lontra> Dragnslcr: the only thing not in gutsy is emerald
<Dragnslcr> That kinda sucks. I like Emerald
<draik> Time to go card shopping
<Dragnslcr> The Blue Ray theme is shiny
<BluesKaj> Nvidia draik ?
<BluesKaj> oops
<lontra> Dragnslcr: maybe it'll be in gutsy who knows
<Dragnslcr> Know offhand what's going to replace it? Just the normal KDE and Gnome decorators?
<lontra> Dragnslcr: that's what it looks like in ubuntu right now
<Dragnslcr> Maybe this theme will get ported. I really like it
<BluesKaj> wonder if KDE4 will be ready in time for the official gutsy release ?
<Dragnslcr> I doubt it
<Dragnslcr> Supposed to both be in October
<dr_willis> Message from syslogd@laptop at Sat Jul 21 12:53:34 2007 ...laptop kernel: [ 3223.360000]  Critical temperature reached (128 C), shutting down.
<BluesKaj> yeah, kinda figgered
<dr_willis> And the lapop isent even warm
<lontra> BluesKaj: it won't be default but it'll be in universe in gutsy
<Dragnslcr> dr_willis- definitely a bad sensor. Your laptop would explode at 128 C
<lontra> BluesKaj: i'm sure Riddell et. al are sure to whip it up for kubuntu after it's release ... they do a great job at it
<necro> i'm running kubuntu in vmware
<jcku393> join #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> lontra, have you tried KDE4 ?
<jcku393> sorry!
<lontra> BluesKaj: yup ... opensuse's live kde4 cds and on fedora
<dr_willis> Dragnslcr,  yea. its odd.
<necro> how to try kde4?
<Q-IK> i have problem with run cinelerra (video) - i've got error (core dumped) -could anyone help? ;] 
<BluesKaj> lontra, what's your verdict ?
<lontra> BluesKaj: not much different now ... wait till the beta gets released in 2 weeks or so then we should see some real differences
<lontra> BluesKaj: it is going to be awesome however
<BluesKaj> ok
<Dragnslcr> dr_willis- if it really was that warm, you could cook on it
<dr_willis> lets see if it does it again
<lontra> BluesKaj: we get our first sneak peak of plasma in alpha2 so i'm sure beta will be sweet
<dr_willis> I got a FULL warrenty! ;)
<BluesKaj> beta eh ...hmmm sounds interesting
<Minataku> Heya, dr_willis
<Dragnslcr> Explain to the clueless what Plasma is?
<lontra> necro: if you really want to ...
<lontra> !kde4
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<Dragnslcr> I haven't been keeping track of KDE4 stuff much
<Minataku> Plasma is the fourth phase of matter
<BluesKaj> lontra, what about hardware any issues there ?
<Minataku> Solid, Liquid, Gas and Plasma :3
<lontra> necro: i believe it's in universe
<lontra> BluesKaj: with kde4?  nah
<Dragnslcr> Minataku- I knew someone would pull that
<Minataku> Heehee
<lontra> Dragnslcr: plasma is the new desktop shell ... it's like superkaramba + kicker + kdesktop ... iirc
<Minataku> It helped that I just walked in right now
<dr_willis> how about the 5th!
<lontra> Dragnslcr: it's going to be sweet
<Minataku> Neutron Star?
<Minataku> I think that's supposedly the 5th
<BluesKaj> superkaramblah!
<Dragnslcr> Cool. Isn't Superkaramba the desktop sidebar app?
<dr_willis> Opera Browser ust crashed on me.. and cant even close it! weee!
<lontra> Dragnslcr: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcmco2ixITw
<Minataku> World Cup of Softball? O.o
<dr_willis> Dragnslcr,  its worse then a sidebar in many ways. :)
* Minataku shrugs
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<Minataku> What's up, dr_willis?
* Minataku just finished watching ATV racing
<dr_willis> Minataku,  work time.. in an hr.
<dr_willis> Minataku,  guests are STILL here..
<Minataku> Witnessed a rare (and always unfortunate) red flag
<dr_willis> their mother has surgery next week.
<Minataku> dr_willis: Yipe
<Karti> anyone recommend or dispise autopackage?
<Minataku> !autopackage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autopackage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> Karti,  proberly best to avoide it. but since it can isntall just for a single user.. its ok. :)
<dr_willis> theres also that other way.. (klik?)
<Minataku> Well, there's no complaints so far in ubotu
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> !klik
<ubotu> klik is a simple way to run additional software without actually installing it. For instructions and more information see http://dot.kde.org/1126867980/
<Minataku> I guess that one is accepted
<lontra> Dragnslcr: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WBLlc6xCQ4&mode=related&search=
<dr_willis> ive had issues with both.. and successes with both.
<Minataku> Well, remember there's always...
<Karti> I was just wanting to install xara xtreme but it also comes in packages
<Minataku> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<lontra> Dragnslcr: that's for the new kwin compositng
* dr_willis wee wee's on automatix
<Cocytus> I think i've found a bug. kubuntu 7.04: if my dell's "wlan kill switch" is on (ie wlan/bluetooth killed) during boot, "usbhid" dont get loaded even if a mouse is detected on the USB ports
<Minataku> There's another very unrecommended one, too
<dr_willis> !windows
<dr_willis> :)
<Minataku> Cocytus: Attempt to start usbhid manually
<Cocytus> Minataku: hmm.. how :)
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Minataku> Probably sudo /etc/init.d/usbhid start
<Dragnslcr> lontra- is kwin's compositing based on Compiz, or is it home grown?
<Minataku> If that fails, I dunno how to do it in *buntu
<lontra> Dragnslcr: no idea
<necro> office 2007 is very good
<Cocytus> Minataku: no usbhid there.
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> Does the mouse work anyway?
<Minataku> Cocytus?
<oldgrizz> As we say here in TX got er done (dual boot with vista and ubuntu 7.04
<oldgrizz> )
<Cocytus> Minataku: no.
<Minataku> Cocytus: Hrm
<Minataku> I'm wondering what this "usbhid" nonsense is
<Cocytus> Minataku: Works after turning wlan/BT ON.
<Minataku> Cocytus: Blame Dell
<Minataku> They probably screwed something up
<Cocytus> Minataku: sorry: hci_usb and hiddev
<Cocytus> Minataku: with wlan enabled those two drivers are loaded
<Minataku> Hrm
<Minataku> Dependency error, perhaps
<Minataku> There might be a goofup in the default configuration for module loading/dependencies
<Minataku> Either that or there's a hardware issue where the killswitch affects more than 802.11x
<BluesKaj> hey oldgrizz , glad to hear it :)
<Cocytus> it's config, pretty sure of it. mouse works fine in windows when wlan is disabled
<Minataku> Then yeah, someone may have dropped the ball in setting up probably modprobe.conf
<Cocytus> Minataku: Hmm. I see Networkmanager does a lot of stuff related to hid.
<Minataku> Fix is to repair the issue, workaround is to either have the switch on at boot or turn the switch on then back off if it has to be off
<noob> why do I have to settings configuration programs?
<noob> never mind
<oldgrizz> one question though what is this easy BSD thing and where do I find it?
<lontra> easy BSD thing?
<shrimants> hello, how do i format a drive in NTFS using kubuntu live disk with no GUI
<BluesKaj> easy BCD 1.60 ...just google it
<lontra> shrimants: i think fdisk can format a drive in ntfs ...
<oldgrizz> I have to install BCD 1.6 from the windows side correct ?
<BluesKaj> oldgrizz, you have to install it on vista
<oldgrizz> that is what I thought
<BluesKaj> yup
<oldgrizz> back in a while
<shrimants> crap my disk isnt even booting
<shrimants> it loaded everything and now its just a blank screen
<dr_willis> use the gparted tools?
<nacho> hi
<nacho> i need help!!!
<nacho> i install apache2, but httpd.conf not exist
<metbsd> hehe
<metbsd> maybe you need to write your own?
<shrimants> hey the nvidia 8600m GT graphics card isnt supported is it
<shrimants> whoop guess not
<dr_willis> shrimants,  ive heard of some issues with the newest nvidia cards. they might need the newer nvidia drivers - not in the repos yet.
<ERIK_LIMA> How do I install libdvdcss on Ubuntu? I need it to watch my Sepultura DVD
<dr_willis> !dvdcss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdcss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ERIK_LIMA> I found difficulties installing libdvdcss
<dr_willis> I just adeed the seveas repo and apt-get installed it.
<omeow> How do I stop users from being able to view each other's files?
<ERIK_LIMA> dr_willis: Hum... I should do the same...
<shrimants> how do i change directory
<dr_willis> cd whatever
<dr_willis> time to google for a few BASH tutorials. :)
<lontra> ERIK_LIMA: you might also try medibuntu repos
<lontra> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<BluesKaj> shrimants, check k-menu/system settings/Monitor & Display/Hasrdware/ admin mode/graphics/configure , and look for the right driver that fits you card
<shrimants> i have no gui
<shrimants> and i dont want kde
<shrimants> i just want to clean format this disk
<dr_willis> perhaps clarify what you are trying to do..
<dr_willis> clean format, or clean 'fdisk' ?
<shrimants> clean format
<dr_willis> totally delete all partitions?
<shrimants> yes exactly
<dr_willis> mkfs.XXXX /dev/whatever
<dr_willis> The 2 are NOT the same.. :)
<dr_willis> delete partitions with fdisk, or parted
<dr_willis> fdisking is NOT formating
<dr_willis> live cd + gparted is my fave way
<shrimants> how do i tell what the device is
<shrimants> its not hda
<shrimants> its a sata hard drive
<dr_willis> sudo fdisk -l
<dr_willis> most likely sda
<shrimants> didnt work
<shrimants> i mean sda worked
<shrimants> but it says /dev/sda is entire device, not one partition
<dr_willis> thats correct..
<ERIK_LIMA> Guys, I need a repository with the libdvdcss to add on my sources.list
<dr_willis> sda is the entire device. Not a partition
<dr_willis> sda1 would be a partitiuon
<lontra> ERIK_LIMA: i already told you one
<dr_willis> you fdisk a 'device' and make partitions.
<ERIK_LIMA> lontra: I can't add the repository on my sources.list :(
<dr_willis> ERIK_LIMA,  edit the file with root permisisons
<lontra> ERIK_LIMA: why?
<dr_willis> or use the
<dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<dr_willis> site to make a sources.list and BACKUP your original. copy new one over.
<dr_willis> well bye all...
<ERIK_LIMA> lontra: I need to write "deb" before http://www.ubuntu-nl and so on
<BluesKaj> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<tomislav> Now, what was it that you typed to get some info from the bot?
<tomislav> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ERIK_LIMA> lontra: I tried to add new repositories on my sources.list, but I even see an error message
<lontra> ERIK_LIMA: ok pastebin your errors and your /etc/apt/sources.lst
<lontra> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<BluesKaj> ERIK_LIMA, read above , libdvdcss2!
<BluesKaj> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<omeow> How do I stop users from being able to view/change each other's files?
<tomislav> You need to change the permissions of a file.
<Karti> Quick one  - should I install normal Beagle or Kerry Beagle for Kubuntu?
<lontra> Karti: kerry
<ERIK_LIMA> BluesKaj: Give me a time. It's appear to be working now :D I'm finally running apt-get update with the new repository
<Karti> or does it not matter?
<lontra> Karti: kerry is the kde-frontend to beagle
<ERIK_LIMA> Oh, no!! Somethings wrong!!
<omeow> tomislav, a file? Any file?
<Karti> lontra: many thanks.... ;)
<lontra> Karti: np ... enjoy the cute icon
<Karti> lontra: yes...damn those qute puppies ;)
<ERIK_LIMA> Theres error trying to download from  http://www.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackage/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<shrimants> hey what does cluster size has been automatically set to 4096 bytes mean
<shrimants> nothing that concerns me?
<lontra> ERIK_LIMA: i'd remove Seaveas Package and use Medibuntu instead
<shrimants> sda1 seems to be working
<ERIK_LIMA> lontra: the last line of my sources.list is like this
<ERIK_LIMA> deb http://www.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackage is this correct??
<lontra> ERIK_LIMA: yes ... but as i said, i'd recommend removing Seaveas and adding instead Medibuntu ... the 404 error means the server is offline
<ERIK_LIMA> lontra: So, How do you did that? :/ I'm not understanding...
<lontra> ERIK_LIMA: first follow the directions at the medibuntu website
<lontra> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<lontra> ERIK_LIMA: click the repository tab and copy and paste what it says for feisty into a terminal
<lontra> ERIK_LIMA: after that ... sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the line about Seveas Repository
<ERIK_LIMA> Let me try...
<lontra> ERIK_LIMA: alternative you might think about using automatix or easybuntu
<lontra> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<lontra> oh nevermind ...
<lontra> !easybuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easybuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> lontra: you are looking for easyubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<ERIK_LIMA> lontra: Another error message :(
<Admiral_Chicago> lontra: i don't suggest anyone use easyubuntu or automatix ever
<ERIK_LIMA> Fail to download from http://www.mediubuntu.org
<lontra> ERIK_LIMA: pastebin your error /etc/apt/sources.list
<ERIK_LIMA> lontra: How is your sources.list?
<lontra> ERIK_LIMA: please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list so i can help
<lontra> ERIK_LIMA: at pastebin.ca
<lontra> ERIK_LIMA: mine will look different than yours as i'm not on feisty
<BluesKaj> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<BluesKaj> altho sourc0matic still contains some seveas repos
<Bizzeh> hey, is there any way of listing, durin the install, what grub's hd*'s are mapped too what /dev/*'s
<ERIK_LIMA> http://pastebin.ca/628796 This is my sources.list
<ERIK_LIMA> See the end of file and see what's wrong
<ERIK_LIMA> lontra: So, How do I cann add the required repository??
<BluesKaj> ERIK_LIMA, that space in front of the http on the last repository has to be closed up
<BluesKaj> it should look like this : deb http://www.mediubuntu.org feisty universe
<vzduch> s/mediubuntu/medibuntu/
<ERIK_LIMA> BluesKaj: OK. Let me see what's happen now...
<BluesKaj> and the #in front of the previous debs should be removed
<noob> crap, I'm going back to ubuntu :)
<lontra> ERIK_LIMA: it should look like this ...  deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ feisty free non-free
<lontra> ERIK_LIMA: not to be a jerk but did you actually read this ... http://www.medibuntu.org/repository.php
<noob> kde looks great and the programs are much cooler, but I'm a minimalistic person
<lontra> ERIK_LIMA: it tells you how to add it
<BluesKaj> ok noob , then back to yer minimalistic corner :)
* lontra wonders if GNOME is minimialistic
<BluesKaj> methinks simplistic is prolly a better word
<lontra> BluesKaj: or stupid
<BluesKaj> :)
<lontra> just kidding
<BluesKaj> yup :)
<mimik> anyone use xchat and its dcc?
<lontra> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ERIK_LIMA> Error message: "Not possible to solve http://packages.mediubuntu.org
<lontra> ERIK_LIMA: paste your new source.list ... are you following the direction?
<BluesKaj> xchat is ok but it's a bit strange on linux
<Bizzeh> is there any way of listing, durin the install, what grub's hd*'s are mapped too what /dev/*'s
<ERIK_LIMA> I will floow right now. Give me time for now...
<lontra> BluesKaj: really?  are you sure you're not thinking of another irc client
<mimik> blueskaj: reallly? what irc client would you suggest for linux? i thought it was written for linux
<lontra> ERIK_LIMA: fyi ... it's medibuntu not mediubuntu
<BluesKaj> yeah it was , and it still sucks
<lontra> mimik: i think orginially ... xchat is a fine client imo
<BluesKaj> !konversation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konversation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vzduch> XChat was quite good till one of the early 2.4 versions.. then they changed some things
<mimik> meh. konversation needs more work
<zero> hey
<zero> when i open adept it doesnt show applications that i dont have installed
<zero> and shows some that i cant click
<BluesKaj> well, lontra , it's a matter of taste , I guess ...never cared for xchat
<ERIK_LIMA> Oh, no! I wrote wrong!!
<zero> anyone?
<ses59_> i am running command sudo rm -f /dev/modem; ln -s ttySHSF0 /dev/modem and get permission denided after entering the the password why is that
<ses59_> what should i do to get the command to work
<lontra> ses59_: you probably need another sudo before ln?
<zero> can anyone help me plz?
<mimik> zero: when i open adept, i see packages, not applications
<ses59_> sudo i thought would work
<zero> i cant see the packages that are not installed
<ses59_> ok will try sudo rm -f /dev/modem; sudo ln -s ttySHSF0 /dev/modem
<zero> it worked before but now i reinstalled it and i cant see any packages to install
<ERIK_LIMA> Impossible!! The error persists!! "Cannot solve"
<BluesKaj> zero, look the options 'show and 'with' and check the boxes
<ERIK_LIMA> What?? Wait!! It's works!! Finally I installed the libdvdcss2!! :D
<zero> there are no options
<ERIK_LIMA> Thanks very much! ;)
<zero> just shortcuts configurations
<ERIK_LIMA> I see you later
<BluesKaj> zero , beside thew show and with boxes?
<zero> what do you mean?
<zero> i have the problem at adept installer
<mimik> zero: KMenu > System > Adept Manager?
<zero> no
<zero> KMenu > Add/Remove Programs
<mimik> zero: heh, you installed everything?
<zero> not adept manager but adept installer(apt-get)
<zero> i dont know
<zero> just what the distro installed automatically
<zero> :S
<zero> and when i find something i want to install
<zero> it is grey
<zero> and i cant click it
<zero> :(
<zero> what should i do? :(
<mimik> im pretty sure apt-get is adept manager not adept installer
<zero> idk
<zero> it cant see anything
<zero> what should i do?
<zero> nobody else that can help?
<vbgunz> I have an issue that is really frustrating... I have two users on the system. one keeps getting logged out a while after *just* locking the system... whats up? anyone know what can cause this?
<vbgunz> locking the system == locking his account
<kblin_> hi
<tomislav> Ok, finally got the nvidia module + beryl working. Thanks for all the help ;)
<tomislav> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kblin_> I'm currently trying to install kubuntu 7.04 on my laptop replacing the current system. However, that's set up to use LVM, and it seems like the kubuntu installer can't do that. Any way to keep my partition layout (so I get to keep my /home data)?
<kblin_> oh, d'oh, looks like I need the alternate CD
<Bizzeh> is there any way of listing, durin the install, what grub's hd*'s are mapped too what /dev/*'s
<dhq>  how do i direct the traffic of eth0 --> wlan0
<vbgunz> does anyone have the slightest idea as to what can cause a locked account to log out by itself?
<rjb> argh, my ethernet connection no longer works after installing feisty
<rjb> i get loads of  NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out
<rjb> followed by  eth0: Transmit timeout, status 00000004 00000249
<brad_> would it be easy to run daemon tools in WINE/can someone recommend a good piece of virtual cd rom drive software?
<rjb> funny thing is eth0 worked for a while, up to the 2d or 3rd reboot
<BluesKaj> virtual cdrom drive software ? or do you mean running something with an iso xtn ?...usually VLC will run iso media files
<brad_> essentially to be able to mount a game cd and have it read as if it were just physically inserted
<rjb> ..now i got only wireless working, heh
<vzduch> brad_: Linux has this capability by default
<brad_> crazy
<vzduch> read 'man mount' for more information
<BluesKaj> brad try, kiso
<brad_> !man mount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man mount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<vzduch> brad_: in a terminal on your PC
<rjb> so, is my card broken, or is it the driver?
<rjb> any ideas?
<Bizzeh> is there any way of listing, durin the install, what grub's hd*'s are mapped too what /dev/*'s
<malik__> how to enable desktop effects in kubuntu fiesty?
<brad_> yeah this Kiso program isnt what I want at all
<BluesKaj> Bizzeh, the decision to which partitions an install goes is decided when you chose the ext for the OS .. kubuntu won't install on ntfs for example
<Bizzeh> Black5un: you didnt read what i said
<Bizzeh> when grub uses hd0,0 as disk 0 partition 0
<malik__> how to enable desktop effects in kubuntu fiesty?
<rjb> anyone know a doc about enabling suspend to disk? i tried pretty hard to find something, but nada
<Bizzeh> ie, /dev/hda1
<Bizzeh> how do i list these mappings?
<BluesKaj> they will be listed in system settings or if you do a sudo fdisk -l  in the terminal
<Bizzeh> that just lists all /dev/hd*
<Bizzeh> nothing at all to do with grub's mappings
<BluesKaj> kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Bizzeh> on the boot cd?
<Bizzeh> durin install?
<Bizzeh> so i can find out where to put grub
<BluesKaj> nope
<Bizzeh> then again, you didnt read what i wrote
<Bizzeh> nevermind, im gonna grab openbsd, this is why i dont bother with linux, it has the worst support of anything ever
<BluesKaj> kubuntu will put grub by defautlt on the first block of the HDD
<Dragnslcr> Riiight
<BluesKaj> what a jerk
<BluesKaj> doesn't know how to ask a question
<BluesKaj> mapping grub?
<BluesKaj> wth is that
<Dragnslcr> I think he wanted to be able to see what OS's grub already knows about when he's installing
<BluesKaj> never heard of that
<Dragnslcr> And because during the ten minutes he was in #kubuntu, nobody knew the answer, Linux has "the worst support of anything ever"
<Dragnslcr> Which really makes me wonder about him, since he apparently thinks that Kubuntu is all of Linux
<BluesKaj> he's been in and out since early this morning , Dragnslcr
<BluesKaj> asked the same question several times ...if he would have worded it so we could understand what he wanted , but instead of pewrhaps rephrasing  it to clarify , no he just kept repeating it over and over
<Dragnslcr> I still don't think it beats the person in here yesterday complaining about Ubuntu not having ports
<BluesKaj> hehe... wow ..there's only 64000 or some such
<vzduch> lol.. no, not network ports.. ports as in BSD ports
<BluesKaj> ok, repos
<StoneNewt> I think he wanted to know what drives grub considered as hd0 hd1 etc
<StoneNewt> which isn't necerrly the order that fdisk -l orders them
<BluesKaj> the unix guys think they are the PURE ONES in the world of OS's
<vzduch> ReactOS.. no wonder he has no clue ;)
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- no, not repositories, ports
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- she (or so they claimed) was very insistent that she wasn't talking about repositories
<BluesKaj> well, the ports for BSD apps are repos basically
<BluesKaj> semantics
<Dragnslcr> Not even the source .deb's were what she wante
<Dragnslcr> wanted
<Dragnslcr> If you can figure it out, congratulations, because nobody else could
<JazzRabbit> Excuse me, Anyone who speak spanish?
<Barb> anyone knows how to execute a command in irc on startup?
<Dragnslcr> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Dragnslcr> Barb- what IRC client?
<JazzRabbit> thanks
<Barb> in my case its Konversation
<Barb> irc program
<BluesKaj> Barb, a lot of us use Konversation ...what's the command ?
<Dragnslcr> Dunno offhand. I know it has options for connecting on startup, joining channels, and identifying with nickserv
<Barb> ./msg Q@CServe.quakenet.org AUTH Nickname password
<Dragnslcr> Not sure about arbitrary commands
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, there's an option for that
<vzduch> QuakeNet.. *omfg*
<Barb> :p
<BluesKaj> vzduch, been a while since I chatted there ...there were some audio guys who had a chat there for a while
<Barb> [20:51]  <Dragnslcr> Yeah, there's an option for that <------- please tell me :)
<StoneNewt> http://i8.tinypic.com/6czhk3o.png
<Dragnslcr> Heh, was hoping someone else knew. Let me start up Konversation
<vzduch> I was in a university channel there for a while.. but it grew out to an excuse for idling
<rjb> need some help with ethernet, could someone hint me of a possible reason for NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out
<StoneNewt> using the beryl in the ubuntu repros when ever I spec dialog transparency that happens.
<StoneNewt> Does anyone have an experience with beryl or something simlar?
<ardchoille> StoneNewt: Perhaps join #ubuntu-effects
<Dragnslcr> Barb- Server List -> (select a network) -> Edit -> Edit Identity
<Kjellviz> hi all =)
<Dragnslcr> Barb- there's an Auto Identify option there
<Kjellviz> anyone here got WoW running in Wine on Kubuntu ?
<StoneNewt> ardchoille: thanks
<BluesKaj> Barb , IIRC ,looks like you need to register you nick and password , but i'm pretty sure it has to be done the website, then they send you a link that lets you in the first time to the IRC channel
* miles laffs
<miles> !WoW
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Barb> this is the command after registering
<miles> !WoW | kjellviz
<ubotu> kjellviz: please see above
<vzduch> BluesKaj: besides, afaik, QuakeNet is still the network of the 31337 g4m0rz and uber1337 h4xx0rz ;)
<miles> omg i luv to pwn teh no0b hax0rz!
<vzduch> hrhr
<Kjellviz> miles: what are you trying to say ?
<Barb> anyone pwns n00b hax0rs
<miles> that no0bz r teh lam0rz
<Kjellviz> im gonna repeat my question; does anyone run WoW in Wine on Kubuntu here? (and feel like answering a few quick quiestions?)
<miles> !WoW | kjellviz
<ubotu> kjellviz: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Kjellviz> miles: stop telling me what i know and let people answer my question
<Kjellviz> miles: ive already got wow running on ubuntu
<vzduch> well, you didn't yet ask an actual question :P
<miles> jeez!
<Kjellviz> miles: i just want to talk to someone running it on kubuntu
* miles thinks someone needs a nap
<ubuntu__> hello
<Kjellviz> yes i did, i asked if someone are running wow in wine on kubuntu here
<BluesKaj> I quote from  www.quakenet.org "QuakeNet does not use a nickname reservation service, such as NickServ"
<ardchoille> StoneNewt: You're welcome :)
<ses59_> i can not make kppp work on fiesty but wvdial does and i am setting it up for someone that used win98 so need a short cut on desktop to run wvdial how can i do that?
<ubuntu__> Should i upgrade my KDE 3.6.6 to KDE 3.6.7 on Feisty?
<ardchoille> ses59_: You should be able to right click the desktop and choose "shortcut or some such. use the binary name of wvdial as the command.
<BluesKaj> ubuntu__, sure
<sveweck> ubuntu__: it's tedious to do and can lead to some small problems, but it would generally improve your usage, yeah
<vzduch> ubuntu__: if you find a KDE 3.6.7 source let me know ;)
<ses59_> ok will do that that thank you did not think about making my own icon
<ardchoille> ubuntu__: kde 3.6.6 doesn't come with Feisty, did you upgrade your kde already?
<ubuntu__> i reinstalled it today and it comes with kde 3.6.6 out of the box :X
<ubuntu__> lol 3.5.6
<ubuntu__> dho
<Barb> Dragnslcr !!  found it  tried it works ok    thx m8
<ardchoille> ubuntu__: Ithought so ;)
<ubuntu__> ok is it risky to upgrade the desktop envionement?
<StoneNewt> ardchoille: but no one is home :( hehe
<Dragnslcr> ubuntu_- http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<ardchoille> StoneNewt: :(
<BluesKaj> http://download.kde.org/download.php?url=stable/3.5.7/
<ardchoille> StoneNewt: Well, if no one answers there or here, you might try http://ubuntuforums.org
<ubuntu__> thanks
* StoneNewt just turns off dialog transparency
<Barb> Dragnslcr thx again and bye bye
<Kjellviz> getting wow to run in wine on kubuntu, should that involve any other obstacles/problems/steps than on ubuntu ?  (im asking cos ive had it up and running 3 times on ubuntu, but i could not get it right when i tried kubuntu)
<ubuntu__> re
<ubuntu__> is here someone who uses gusty?
<n8k99> ubuntu__: yes
<n8k99> but you probable want to join #ubuntu+1
<ubuntu__> on VM or on the harddisc?
<ubuntu__> thanks
<ubuntu__> for the channel
<n8k99> you are welcome
<michael-3142> how can you tell what window manager you are running, kdm or gdm?
<robotgeek> michael-3142: what did you install, Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<michael-3142> robotgeek: kubuntu but the kids installed the gnome desktop and I do not know what windows manager they choose.
<robotgeek> okay. what do you see on the start menu?
<michael-3142> robotgeek: what do you mean?
<robotgeek> well, you can tell which one by looking at the where the Dock is: is it at the top or bottom?
<michael-3142> robotgeek: what is the Dock you are referring to.
<michael-3142> robotgeek: where the menu bars are located.
<robotgeek> michael-3142: at either the top or the bottom
<michael-3142> robotgeek: it is at the bottom and has a large K in the left hand side
<robotgeek> michael-3142: okay, you are running KDE then
<michael-3142> robotgeek: so is gdm on the the system and when would it be used or called ?
<BluesKaj> michael-3142, lookin either synaptic or adept to se what's installed by typing in either gdm or kdm
<underdog5004> I've looked in the man page, but I can't figure it out. How can I get tar to not follow symlinks?
<michael-3142> robotgeek: Does running KDE mean you are running KDM too?
<BluesKaj> normally yes, michael-3142
<robotgeek> michael-3142: not necessarily
<michael-3142> robotgeek: How do I get kdm back as the default window manager?
<BluesKaj> michael-3142, did you check in adept or synaptic ?
<robotgeek> michael-3142: you can check by going to your process monitor: K-Menu -> System -> KSysGuard
<michael-3142> BluesKaj: check for what, I did not see in either what is the default window manager.
<BluesKaj> kdm or gdm
<robotgeek> michael-3142: kdm/gdm are not your window managers.
<robotgeek> michael-3142: you can use either to login into gnome or kde
<michael-3142> robotgeek: I do not understand
<vzduch> kdm and gdm are the graphical login managers
<michael-3142> BluesKaj: where in sysguard do I look
<robotgeek> michael-3142: you can have multiple Desktop environments installed. like gnome, kde, fluxbox, etc etc. gdm/kdm help you to log in to either one of them.
<robotgeek> if you have multiple desktop environments installed, that is!
<michael-3142> robotgeek: it says I am running KDM.   which is good
<robotgeek> michael-3142: yeah, either one does not matter, really.
<michael-3142> not really some of the program from school I have use kdm call's
<michael-3142> and do not work with gdm as window's manager
<rjb> michael-3142: neither kdm nor gdm are window managers
<rjb> (oh sorry it's just been said before)
<BluesKaj> the desktop environment is either KDE or Gnome ...  i think that's what you are talking about michael-3142, not window manager  ...I am I correct ?
<michael-3142> rjb: what are they then?
<rjb> dm stands for display manager
<rjb> their task is to allow the user to login and to start up her session
<BluesKaj> I have to admit it is a bit confusing alright
<michael-3142> then why do the program for the physic's dept fail if gdm is loaded and work if kdm is loaded.
<rjb> once either kde or gnome is up & running the display manager has nothing left to do
<rjb> until she logs out
<BluesKaj> Kubuntu(KDE) , michael-3142, that's why , not ubuntu (gnome=gdm)
<michael-3142> second question is how close to debian is ubuntu or kubuntu?
<underdog5004> pretty close
<underdog5004> most debian packages work on ubuntu
<StErGi0s> hello.i got a problem with sound.when i boot the laptop sound works fine for some time but after some hours it doesnt play and i have to reboot.is there any way to figure out what is going wrong?
<michael-3142> where can I get different voices for festival or kmouth?
<Search4Lancer> my /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/ disappeared!
<Search4Lancer> and now I can't set the speed of it because of it
<ardchoille> michael-3142: It's not a good idea to use other distro packages on ubuntu
<ardchoille> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<michael-3142> thank you for all the information on kdm and gdm
<michael-3142> I am looking for different voice files for kmouth because I can not talk any more.
<robotgeek> StErGi0s: not sure, but instead of rebooting, you might want to restart alsa services
<StErGi0s> robotgeek: how do i do that?im pretty new to linux
<robotgeek> StErGi0s: well, i only know how to do it via command line, "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart"
<StErGi0s> robotgeek: it worked.thank you..i should now find a way to fix it though
<BluesKaj> StErGi0s, in the k-menu/system settings/sound system/hardware /selectaudio device/adavanced linux sound architecture
<StErGi0s> BluesKaj: thanks.ill try and hope it gets fixed
<rolando_> hi
<ardchoille> hi
<rolando_> where is the option to tell kubuntu when to suspend or hibernate?
<rolando_> because under power management i can only tell when to turn the screen of
<Schuenemann> how can I set a window to stay in front of other specific windows (not all of them) ?
<rolando_> i want my laptop to suspend when i close it
<rolando_> how can i do that?
<southafrikanse> how can I see my terminal log?
<Search4Lancer> alright, this is getting rediculous, I magically have no CPU, so I can't regulate the speed of the CPU, so I keep overheating
<rolando_> southafrikanse: history
<ardchoille> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<draik> How do I access my winxp partition through Linux using VMware?
<TheBigHip> does anyone know how to load ncurses onto ubuntu?
<lo_pescofi> do you try apt-get ?
<faires> How do I install a .deb file?
<faires> Which program should I use?
<TheBigHip> I don't seem to know how to use apt -get
<lo_pescofi> for faires : rigth clik on file and chose : something like kubuntu package menu
<faires> lo_pescofi: Thanks a lot! :)
<lo_pescofi> For Bighip you are on ubuntu ?
<TheBigHip> yea, not kubuntu
<TheBigHip> This was the only channel that came up when I loaded up konversation
<lo_pescofi> you want to load or install ncurse ?
<TheBigHip> install i believe, something I am trying to install requires nucurses libraries
<DJ-KING> that's what i get now when i do $sudo apt-get update "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem"
<DJ-KING> and when i do 'dpkg --configure -a' nothing happens at all
<lo_pescofi> or try with Synaptic or Adep Package manager
<TheBigHip> what exactly is ncurses?
<lo_pescofi> ncurse : This package contains what should be a reasonable subset of terminal definitions, including: ansi, dumb, linux, rxvt, screen, sun, vt100,vt102, vt220, vt52, and xterm.
<lo_pescofi> and this package contains the programs used for manipulating the terminfo database and individual terminfo entries, as well as some programs for resetting terminals and such.
<TheBigHip> awsome I think I just installed it using this: sudo aptitude install ncurses-dev
<lo_pescofi> BigHif do you know synaptic ?
<TheBigHip> no
<lo_pescofi> It's more aesy to use for install packages
<draik> lo_pescofi: I don't know. I don't think anything beats CLI
<draik> IMO
<TheBigHip> Im using the default pakage manger from 7.04
<oldgrizz> done the install want to change the default keyboard.  found where but does not save when I exit. When I restart it goes to the old default.  How do I set a new default keyboard?
<lo_pescofi> Sorry draik i don't understand what you said (I'm french ...)
<oldgrizz> how do I save changes to the preferences ?
<k3y> someone's german in here? :)
<correia> cybersex 5 dollars
<lo_pescofi> I just said to BigHip I use synaptic (graphic pakage manager) It's like Adep Manager.  With that it's easy to install or understand which package do ...
<ubuntu> Hello
<gymvideo> how are you?
<k3y> anybody know how to mount my nokia6280?!
<gymvideo> I have the same phone :o
<k3y> and how u managed it?
<TheBigHip> yea I used synaptic and it said that ncurses was already installed, guess i just have to figure out how to get the make command to recognise its location
<gymvideo> I didn't managed it at all
<k3y> im using kmobiletools in i can dial numbers and look into the phonebook ... but i cant put mp3s or vids or anything on it
<ardchoille> !alternatives
<ubotu> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<gymvideo> I'm installing kubuntu right now
<gymvideo> Hope its stable
<gymvideo> to k3y, try here http://tuxmobil.org/phones_linux_nokia_other.html
<froud> anyone using skype 1.4 beta and able to use skype-rec to record?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> TheBigHip: Are you trying to compile somethign to use ncurses?
<vlt> Hello. I want to watch a dvd with xine. When starting I got "libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable". So I installed the missing library to enable it. Now I get "libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.9 for DVD access ... libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_02_1.VOB (0x00013fa6)!!". Any idea what's the problem here?
<ardchoille> !libdvdcss | vlt
<ubotu> vlt: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ardchoille> vlt: Keep in mind, not ALL dvd's will be able to be read with libdvdcss2
<creatoun> hi.  anyone know where the package repo is on the web?
<ardchoille> creatoun: Can you elaborate a bit?
<creatoun> archive.ubuntu.com?
<ardchoille> creatoun: Your /etc/apt/sources.list file lists url's to some repos
<ardchoille> creatoun: um.. that's it.. http://archive.ubuntu.com
<creatoun> i'm on win.  i need to download certain packages first to have my network up.
<ardchoille> creatoun: Well, you're going to run into trouble because most packages need deps, you can't just download a single package and expect it to work without dependencies.. this is what a package manager is for, to resolve deps.
<creatoun> oh yes i can.
<creatoun> yes i can.
<ardchoille> ok
<creatoun> well, it's a simple app.  dhcpcd, though i can't find it on the webpage.
<draik> What does the Mobile Tools app do?
<creatoun> nm found it.
<fribuntu> Hi all
<ardchoille> !info dhcpcd
<ubotu> dhcpcd: DHCP client for automatically configuring IPv4 networking. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.0.3-1 (feisty), package size 49 kB, installed size 176 kB
<fribuntu> Can someone tell me how to either disable the spellchecker in Konqueror or set it to the right language? I am confused by all the red text I get with the wrong language setting.
<creatoun> ardchoille: do you know if the 'universe' is default to feisty or gutsy?
<creatoun> ardchoille: in 'pool'.
<wilman> hey guys
<AscendedDaniel> hello
<ardchoille> creatoun: all releases have a universe repo, but universe isn't default to any release., it's "extra"
<ardchoille> creatoun: You on Feisty?
<creatoun> ardchoille: yes, i'm about to install it.
<vlt> ardchoille: "Not ALL dvds"? Can you explain?
<wilman> i have some files which are root owned. i want to change the permission to my own user but i have no idea how to change the permission. i can go to properties/ permision but i can't change anything because iam not root on the moment
<ardchoille> vlt: Well, you found one that libdvdcss2 can't decrypt ;)
<creatoun> ardchoille: asta.
<ardchoille> wilman: If these are system files, it's a bad idea to change their owner/group
<ardchoille> wilman: What are you trying to accomplish?
<ardchoille> !sudo | wilman
<ubotu> wilman: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<AscendedDaniel> I have a problem with my monitor set up. When I come back after the screen saver has been active for a while, the windows on one screen are too wide and other monitor does not function. The problem is usually fixed by logging out and back in again. Any ideas on how to make it stop?
<vlt> ardchoille: Does that mean I won't be able to watch it?
<wilman> it are no system files
<ardchoille> vlt: Looks like it
<ardchoille> wilman: You can use sudo with the chown command to change owner/group
<wilman> ardchoille: they are no system files i accidanticly used root to open a package and now the files are root owned and i can't delete them
<ardchoille> !sudo | wilman
<ubotu> wilman: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<wilman> yes but i don't know how to change permisions in the command line
<ardchoille> sudo chown <owner>:<group> filename    where <owner> and <group> need to be changed to your needs
<ardchoille> man chown
<amnesiac> hi folks
<ardchoille> amnesiac: cool nick
<ardchoille> :)
<AscendedDaniel> hello amnesiac
<amnesiac> thx
<amnesiac> hi ascended--D
<ardchoille> wilman: Or you can use kdesu with konqueror to have a root enabled file manager window  (but be careful with it)
<ardchoille> !kdesu | wilman
<ubotu> wilman: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<amnesiac> heavy stuff for an evening
<amnesiac> lol
<AscendedDaniel> I think I messed up my system by installing beryl (could be something else though). How would I reinstall just the window manager parts of the system? Right now I'm thinking the easist way would to just reformat the hd and install fresh.
<dystopianray> AscendedDaniel: in what way is it messed up?
<wilman> ardchoille: thx for the help, kdesu worked
<AscendedDaniel> When I get back after the screen saver has been active, sometimes one of my monitors doesn't come back and the windows on the other monitor are extra wide.
<ardchoille> wilman: You're welcome :)
<dystopianray> AscendedDaniel: this only occurs with beryl?
<amnesiac> damn when you fuc*--k it up with beryl i know only one solution
<amnesiac> reinstall
<AscendedDaniel> no, beryl is gone
<amnesiac> :
<AscendedDaniel> I think it messed some stuff up
<dystopianray> AscendedDaniel: it only occured after you installed beryl?
<AscendedDaniel> yes
<AscendedDaniel> Beryl totally seemed like a good idea at the time...
<amnesiac> yesberyl is a nice thing when you get it to work
<dystopianray> AscendedDaniel: did you have to modify your xorg.conf to use beryl?
<amnesiac> i tried the looking glas
<hiena> jest tu kto z polski
<hiena> ?
<AscendedDaniel> I don't remember editing it for beryl
<amnesiac> no polski in here dude
<AscendedDaniel> the nvidia settings manager did edit it though
<AscendedDaniel> for dual monitors and multi-button mouse, etc
<hiena> fuckin polish people
<amnesiac> hahahahaha there also people dude peace out
<oldgrizz> how does one change the default keyboard config.  I can change the keyboard config but I need to make the new one the default.
<amnesiac> hahaha
<dystopianray> oldgrizz: set it in xorg.conf
<hiena> how can I remapper keyboard?
<amnesiac> put your keyboard config above on the list then it will be chozen as default i think
<rjb> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<AscendedDaniel> I've pretty much decided to reinstall, but I would prefer not to have reinstall everything
<amnesiac> nice going ubotu hahaha
<AscendedDaniel> I think it will be faster than fixing this weird problem down
<oldgrizz> dystopianray: Im a newbie to linux how do I do that ?
<AscendedDaniel> would apt-get --purge remove kde && apt-get install kde work?
<myrtille> hi there, would anyone have a sec to help me with a little problem i seem to be having with konversation?
<amnesiac> that is possible asendenddaniel
<dystopianray> oldgrizz: you want the keyboard setting to be the default for all users?
<amnesiac> shoot myrtille
<AscendedDaniel> I might want to add it a autoremove in there
<AscendedDaniel> *add in
<myrtille> i'm trying to connect to an ssl secured server, which seems to have an unvalid ssh-license...
<myrtille> how can i get knoversation to accept this sshlicense?
<oldgrizz> dystopianray: yes I do
<myrtille> (at least i think that's the problem ;))
<AscendedDaniel> alright, we'll I'll try that and see if that fixes it. Anything else I should purge?
<dystopianray> oldgrizz: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf in a text editor and you can change the keyboard layout settings
<amnesiac> i think it will work asendeddaniel
<AscendedDaniel> oldgrizz: don't forget to make a backup first
<AscendedDaniel> amnesiac: thanks. I'll be back in a while to let you guys know
<amnesiac> i am awake hahahaha
* WhtWolfTeraDyne just ordered his new Dellbuntu system
<amnesiac> dont know it wolf
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> ?
<oldgrizz> Ascended: there is not a place to click a button in the gui like for printers ?
<harrison> any help with a printer error?
<amnesiac> no i had the wrong  chat window sorry whtwolf
<harrison> can someone help me get my printer to print?
<AscendedDaniel> oldgrizz: sorry, I'm not quite sure what you mean
<dystopianray> oldgrizz: kde allows you to set the keymap for your user
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> amnesiac: no problem
<harrison> it's an epson Stylus R300
<oldgrizz> dystopianray: then I can adjust it in the user manager ?
<amnesiac> harrison: tried to install the printer under new printers??
<froud> anyone able to use skype-rec with skype 1.4
<harrison> yeah, the test page fails every time
<dystopianray> oldgrizz: 'regional and language' in system settings
<draik> How do I access my winxp partition through Linux using VMware?
<draik> The winxp partition is local (same hdd)
<dystopianray> draik: you want to boot winxp inside vmware?
<amnesiac> damn have to go boss is watching
<amnesiac>  hahahahahahaha bey
<draik> dystopianray: Yes
<draik> amnesiac: Good luck
<dystopianray> draik: I don't think windows is capable of surviving such a significant hardware change
<Chousuke> It is
<harrison> Depens on if it is OEM or retail
<draik> dystopianray: Hardware change?
<dystopianray> draik: vmware's virtual hardware
<draik> I remember reading about it a while back, but I lost interest with winxp, but now I realized that I kinda need it
<draik> Kubuntu won't recognize/sync with my cell phone
<harrison> any help getting my Epson R300 to print? it fails the test page, and I'm not sure the driver works correctly
<myrtille> it was actually a lurking blank in the serveradress that caused the problem :)
<hero> i've been using synaptic and apt-get to get upgraded packages. in adept-manager, how do you get it to show you the packages that can be upgraded?
<hero> the upgrade tool says there are 24 packages to be upgraded, but adept-manager doesn't
<nvman90> Hey, so I just installed tribe 3 and I'm having some really wierd problems. When I switch to a terminal ctrl+alt+F1 my monitors get disconnected and just go into standby mode
<nvman90> I don't know if they are related but when I boot I have to add the vga=791 and splash=silent to my boot string in grub
<dystopianray> nvman90: #ubuntu+1
<nvman90> otherwise I just get a black screen
<ardchoille> nvman90: join #ubuntu+1
<nvman90> ok
<nvman90> thanks
<miles> Uptime: 19 hours and  minutes
<miles> Uptime: 19 hours and 1 minutes
<miles> Qt: 3.3.7
<miles> KDE: 3.5.6
<miles> kde-config: 1.0
<miles> word
<miles> sorry
<DARKGuy> Hey, is there a workaround for KDE when you close session with Beryl activated, where the desktop icons get moved and appear in other positions when logging back in? like, it doesn't save the icon positions :(
<dystopianray> the workaround is to not use beryl
<DARKGuy> ...
<miles> laff
<DARKGuy> I don't want to be rude but let's say I didn't read that ...
<AcE> how do you extract a bunch of zip files in the current directory?
<miles> !!
<miles> clear
<dystopianray> AcE: for x in *.zip ; do unzip $x ; done
<dystopianray> DARKGuy: beryl doesn't integrate properly with kde, issues like that are to be expected
<DARKGuy> dystopianray: but I don't think this is a recent bug... =/
#kubuntu 2007-07-22
<AcE> dystopianray: thanks
<dystopianray> AcE: or you can probably just select them all in konqueror, then right click and select 'extract to here' or similar
<AcE> cli is probably better for these batch commands
<AcE> needed to extract all the volumes for a manga :)
<draik> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<draik> kernel?
<draik> Where do I find that?
<khaije1> kernel 2.6.23 is incredible
<dystopianray> khaije1: you are using one of the git snapshots?
<dystopianray> draik: probably in /usr/include/
<NightBird> draik: /usr/src/linx-headers-`uname -r`
<NightBird> er...
<NightBird> that may not be it...
<khaije1> nope just read the release notes, the progress is incredible!
<NightBird> well.... then in include/linux, it has a number of .h files...
<dystopianray> NightBird: no you're right, that should work
<draik> Maybe here   /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/build/include
<dystopianray> draik: they are the binary modules
<dystopianray> draik: what NightBird said is correct
<khaije1> mainline now has kvm, lguest, xen, and vmi
<NightBird> khaije1: I see a lot of hype about the new scheduler as well...
<khaije1> oh ya i forgot! thats awesome too!!!
<draik> dystopianray: NightBird: So then ------->   /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic
<NightBird> the completely fair scheduler..
<dystopianray> draik: yes, that's right
<NightBird> draik: the actual include file is in the /include directory after that
<NightBird> so /usr/src/linx-headers-`uname -r`/include
<draik> UGH! I can't get the VMMON installed
<draik> Installed/configured
<draik> Either way, VMware Server won't run
<ardchoille> draik: What is vmmon?
<ardchoille> A monitoring applet for a window manager?
<draik> ardchoille: Virtual Machine MONitor
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<draik> It's a few modules for the VMware server
<draik> I wish I could get the VMware Server going
<ardchoille> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ardchoille> Ah, it's help.ubuntu.com, not wiki.ubuntu.com.
<BluesKaj> is the new kernel available ? , if so where ?
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: I'm fully updated and running 2.6.20-16-generic
<ardchoille> On Feisty
<BluesKaj> same here , but khaije1 was talking about the new 2.6.23 version
<ardchoille> It's not in the repos
<ardchoille> Maybe he compiled it himself
<BluesKaj> khaije1, did you compile the new kernel 2.6.23 ?
<dystopianray> I think he said he just read the changelog
<khaije1> BluesKaj: afaik it was just commited, only avail as vanilla source not in repo
<khaije1> ya i just read the changelog
<dystopianray> 2.6.23 is only available as git snapshots, there's not even an rc yet
<BluesKaj> i was investingating the scheduler/ fair use on the cpu , sounds intriguing and fast
<khaije1> i was reading an article on linuxinsight published at 2pm today
<khaije1> it's all very exciting
<BluesKaj> something to look forward to ...KDE4, gutsy and the revolutionary kernel :)
<BluesKaj> and of course Plasma for the eyecandy crowd :)
<khaije1> i'm still waiting for compiz enabled weather apps :-)
<khaije1> so it'll snow or raing on my desktop according to the weather outside!
<khaije1> *rain
<crimsun> that would be awful.
<crimsun> (just IMO, of course)
<BluesKaj> virtual
<crimsun> nice eye candy, I think, but horrid for those of us who actually need to use the 2D desktop for something.
<khaije1> crimsun: are you talking about compiz in general or that weather idea?
<crimsun> the latter.
<crimsun> there are certain features of compiz that are nice for a11y
<khaije1> whats a11y?
<BluesKaj> lookit my spinning cube with apps on each face ...neat, but then what .... ?
<winbond> does anyone know if the latest fglrx can be installed in gutsy?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> winbond: Might ask in #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> very good question, winbond
<winbond> WhtWolfTeraDyne: ty
<khaije1> i used to think it wasn't a net gain, but i really think it will become nearly indispensable for extra productivity
* BluesKaj begins wondering about it
<winbond> the latest gutsy release rox
<BluesKaj> productivity ?
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- the burn effect is really cool looking
<Dragnslcr> So is painted fire
* WhtWolfTeraDyne might try beryl again once his new dellbuntu system gets to his house
<crimsun> khaije1: accessibility
<Dragnslcr> I don't think Compiz has really claimed to be anything other than "Oooh! Shiny!"
<crimsun> khaije1: some of us need screen readers, etc., for physical conditions.
<vlt> Hello. How can I make an app run when my kde session is started?
<BluesKaj> hey I like my video and stuff , but cartoon effects on my desktop ...guess I'm just too old and grumpy for stuff i consider window dressing :)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Speaking of accessibility, I really should do some research on accessibility options in Linux. I need to find my mom an alternative to Windows and JAWS.
<crimsun> WhtWolfTeraDyne: believe me, we're looking.
<winbond> what be a good video card to buy for compcomm?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Hows Orca coming along...
<dystopianray> winbond: compcomm?
<khaije1> vlt: place a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> winbond: Most any Nvidia car will do good in Linux.
<winbond> dystopianray: the 3d desktop
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> O_o; I can't even get any speech in orca...
<winbond> WhtWolfTeraDyne: i was thinking something like 7800gt, its cheap nowadays
<vlt> khaije1: Thank you.
<winbond> WhtWolfTeraDyne: would that be alright?
<rojanu> Hi I've got an ar5005g card it was working suddenly it stopped, module is still loaded but no wireless card visible?
<khaije1> BluesKaj: think of it this way, it's not the next paradigm, but its the clearest path we have to the 'next' paradigm
<dystopianray> winbond: maybe a 8500GT
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> winbond: No idea. I try not to shop for new graphics card. If I can avoid it, anyway.
<winbond> dystopianray: 8xxx series is too new i think.the drivers might not be that good
<khaije1> anyone know the state of voice recognition w/ gnu/linux ?
<dystopianray> khaije1: non-existant
<nflava> is there an easy way to connect a midi dv camcorder?
<nflava> i though i could add it somewhere but i dont see anything
<BluesKaj> "paradigm" bah another overused misunderstood important sounding word ... sorry even tho i own paradigm loudspeakers i always thought the use of that word was acrock to fool the innocent among us :)
<khaije1> it makes me wonder about openmoko, have you all heard of that project?
<khaije1> BluesKaj: what *should* i have said?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> khaije1: I want one of those phones...
<Biovore> I have
<BluesKaj> khaije1, dunno ...anything but .... :)
<khaije1> WhtWolfTeraDyne: me too, i think i'm going to wait for the gta03 and compare between the two, i just wish there was more detail available
<pauljw> khaije1: these phones?  http://www.theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=41147
<khaije1> pauljw: thats the one
<pauljw> interesting project
<BluesKaj> sorry khaije1, I'm old retired technician , who spent too many hrs in symposiums and sales meetings.pitches listening to BS salesmen trying sell me something that had reached  a new "paradigm' so often it almost made me puke after a while.
<khaije1> the project seemed derailed for a while ans was delayed, but seems pretty promising again (at least to me, but maybe still not for everyone)
<khaije1> BluesKaj: no sweat, you know what i mean though right? the desktop analogy hasn't progressed that much since it's introduction
<khaije1> i think compiz could be the road to that, even if it isn't the destination
<ubuntu> Hello. I've just installed Kubuntu but when I restart it goes always to WIndows and the grub menu doesn't appear :|. How can I solve this?
<southafrikanse> Hello. I've just installed Kubuntu but when I restart it goes always to WIndows and the grub menu doesn't appear :|. How can I solve this?
<ubuntu> i
<khaije1> southafrikanse: what method did you use to install kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> !grub | southafrikanse
<ubotu> southafrikanse: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu> hi all
<southafrikanse> khaije1: I used the Kubuntu liveCD to install
<ubuntu> help
<ubuntu> #help
<khaije1> southafrikanse: using the livecd, can you see the linux partition for the kubuntu install?
<winbond> whats the command to reconfigure xorg?
<southafrikanse> khaije1: Yes
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> winbond: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<winbond> WhtWolfTeraDyne: ty, how long have u been using linux?/
<khaije1> southafrikanse: you'll need to reinstall grub, if that doesn't work, you can use lilo
<southafrikanse> khaije1: How can I do that?
<NightBird> southafrikanse: follow the instructions on how to restore grub after installing windows
<NightBird> !grub southafrikanse
<southafrikanse> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<NightBird> why did the bot pm me...
<NightBird> oh, because I didn't include the '|'?
<khaije1> both are bootloaders, they aren't difficult to install, but i usually use the manual page 'man grub-install' as i do it
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> winbond: I've been using Linux for quite a while.
<BluesKaj> southafrikanse, one option is to DL and burn (in windows if you must) SuperGrubDisk . It's abootable live cd that will help you restore grub to your kubuntu partition . Then you edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst and add windows to the file and your in dual boot heaven :)
<winbond> WhtWolfTeraDyne: what apps u use the most?
<NightBird> BluesKaj: or he could just restore grub using the instructions given by the restoring lost grub
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> winbond: Amarok, Konsole, Konversation, Konqueror Kontact. Mainly KDE apps.
<BluesKaj> southafrikanse, we can show you what to do when your finished restoring the grub menu to the linux partition
<winbond> WhtWolfTeraDyne: do u code?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> winbond: Nope. Not apps, anyway. I'm working towards becomign a web developer.
<BluesKaj> NightBird, uhhm it amounts to the same thing , i think :)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> BBL. Got some stuff to do.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> *sets away*
<winbond> WhtWolfTeraDyne: k, do u know a command to rebbot the system without restarting the computer?
<sparr> Can anyone recommend a mail client that can handle deleting old messages from the server while keeping them locally on an IMAP account?
<NightBird> BluesKaj: yeah, but he already has what he needs :P  a kubuntu cd
<martin_> is this possible to run open raider under kubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> I'm referring to his install which he can't access
<phoenix_> quick question. How do you install a local .deb package on ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> cd to the dir then ./debfilename
<sparr> phoenix_: dpkg -i foo.deb
<BluesKaj> sometimes they have installers , right click and look for install pkg
<phoenix_> there it goes, thanks, new to the distro and had pretty much only figured out that a yum local install or pkgtool didn't work :P
<phoenix_> Setting up some donated computers for a youth center, trying to find something simple for them to learn to use.
<phoenix_> anyone have a reccomendation for filtered net access?
<miles> !open
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<miles> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> phoenix_, dont install any media players or plugins :) just kidding
<miles> lol pwn
<phoenix_> Yeah, the requirement for giving them Linux computers is the ability to block things like myspace and youtube, but still keep e-mail and web searches without the porn.
<khaije1> southafrikanse: have you had success with your request?
<phoenix_> poor ubotu, doesn't know anything about opengl.
<unclephreak> can anyone here help me with a ubuntu question?
<NightBird> phoenix_: um... websense?  Sounds like what you want, but it does require subscription and a server that all data passes through
<miles> ubotu needs to quit slackin
<NightBird> it's the only one I know of... I know it's fairly big though...
<phoenix_> I think they will go for a subscription, as long as it'll still work on their windows computers with IE6. Pretty sure they have a subscription now. I'll check that out.
<BluesKaj> !ask | unclephreak
<ubotu> unclephreak: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<unclephreak> im trying to install ubuntu and when i try to load the live cd i keep getting "ata: port failed to respond
<unclephreak> ata2:
<unclephreak> i mean
<phoenix_> g'night
<Karti> Hi all, where do I go to stop programs launching on Startup?
<NightBird> Karti: you mean when kde is attempting to restore the previous session that you logged out of?
<NightBird> or the services that start on boot?
<Karti> NightBird: The services that start on boot  - please
<Karti> NightBird: such as Kopete
<NightBird> KDE menu->System Settings->Advanced Tab->System Services
<BluesKaj> Karti, make sure they're closed before you log off , otherwise they restart upon relogin ...I had to state the obvious
<NightBird> but uh.... Kopote isn't a service...
<NightBird> yeah, kde attempts to restore the state you had everything in when you last logged out
<NightBird> if you don't want some of those programs starting up, then close them before logging out
<Karti> BluesKaj: NightBird: Just about to test Nights theory!
<NightBird> why do I have this feeling I may have pointed Karti at something they shouldn't be toying with yet....
<BluesKaj> NightBird, not to worry ...the services says i have apache2 running , but I uninstalled a week ago ...something strange about that services app
<winbond> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<draik> How do I mount a floppy?
<draik> It's not in my System Settings > drives...
<intelikey> are there known issues with using sshkeys and dhcp automatic addressing ?
<intelikey> dynamic ?
<draik> intelikey: I just delete the keys
<draik> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<intelikey> draik but that would require another 'full setup'
<intelikey> i use sshkey to gain root access on my gateway,    will require reboot to init=/bin/sh  to gain root access anyother way,   which means hands on, and add a monitor.
<miles> wisdom which means wise words being spoken, too many at one time and watch the mic start smokin
<intelikey> miles wisdom can also be words not spoken
<ardchoille> lol
<miles> o
<miles> rakim told me that
<intelikey> so can i have more than one 192.168.0.2  (at different times of course)  and sshkeys still work ?    is that possable ?
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> i am from argentina
<diegoelsurfer> diego
<diegoelsurfer> 24 years old
<intelikey> :)
<redshadowhero> can anyone remind me how to enable double clicking for icons?
<intelikey> right click the desktop and configure
<twylight> hey
<GrahamA> All the people in the house! Respect!
<twylight> I just reinstalled kubuntu on my laptop
<twylight> and everything is different
<redshadowhero> intelikey: Actually, I can't seem to find that option there...
<wsjunior> redshadowhero: system settings, keyboard & mouse, mouse and check double click checkbox ;-p
<twylight> also, most of the packages available for download with apt and adept are missing
<intelikey> !repos | twylight
<ubotu> twylight: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<redshadowhero> wsjunior: Thanks much.
<twylight> why is everything so different?
<twylight> I installed it with the same settings
<wsjunior> how different?
<twylight> everything
<wsjunior> examples
<twylight> down to the login screen
<twylight> is completely changed
<wsjunior> new version?
<intelikey> ubuntu/xubuntu/kubuntu/edubuntu ????
<twylight> kubunto
<wsjunior> kubuntU
<twylight> same version as before, feisty fawn
<wsjunior> what would you like to do?!
<twylight> how do I change the login screen?
<GrahamA> In what way is it different?
<intelikey> wsjunior kcontrol   iirc
<GrahamA> Are you sure it's the same version? You haven't got Kubuntu/Ubuntu mixed up?
<wsjunior> twylight: install a package called kdmtheme
<wsjunior> and after it pick up some cool themes at www.kde-look.org
<intelikey> also reinstall with the same /home will make different
<twylight> apt-get couldn't find a package called kdmtheme
<wsjunior> sudo apt-get update
<redshadowhero> Does anyone know how I can shrink icon size?
<redshadowhero> Its been a while since I last configured kubuntu.
<twylight> still can't find it
<intelikey> everything is in kcontrol
<draik> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<draik> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<khaije1> what are the prefered voip clients on the linux desktop
<khaije1> ?
<draik> I'm going to lose my mind. I cannot mount a floppy and I can't get VMware to work. I have a nice system that I don't want going to waste...
<draik> Sysinfo for 'Lair': Linux 2.6.20-16-generic running KDE 3.5.7, CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz at 3216 MHz (6432 bogomips), HD: 405/766GB, RAM: 2888/3035MB, 149 proc's, 6.50h up
<intelikey> can't mount a floppy ?     sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media
<redshadowhero> How about this: I don't like it that kubuntu brings up a menu every time I drag/drop an item. How do I change that?
<draik> intelikey: It just sits there
<khaije1> haha
<khaije1> !it just sits there
<draik> I also cannot get my SD card adapter (adapter for micro SD) to be read in my card reader
<intelikey> draik  sudo mknod fd0 b 2 0 ;sudo modprobe floppy ;sudo mount fd0 /media
<draik> Just did it all
<draik> Still just sitting there.
<draik> Lights are on, but nothing appears to be mounted
<intelikey> ls /media
<pauljw> do you have a disk in the drive?
<Fragility> for some reason my computer boots really slowly, and it takes like a minute for my username to show when I start the command line
<Fragility> but it otherwise works ok but not great
<draik> intelikey: I popped out the floppy from the drive ------->   mount: fd0 is not a valid block device
<draik> cdrom  cdrom0  cdrom1  floppy  floppy0  hda1  hdb1  sda1
<draik> That is my "ls /media"
<intelikey> of course it's not a valid block device when the disk is missing
<intelikey> sounds to me like a bad disk   linux is not as "forgiving" about floppies as M$ is
<intelikey> draik you can fsck fd0
<draik> intelikey: I got a list for usage
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38388
<intelikey> of course that one is formated ext2
<hero> i know this is basic and i should know this, but which control panel do i use to get alt+f1 bring up the k menu again? somehow, it got reset.
<draik> intelikey: http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38390
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38389
<intelikey> draik looks like you may not have mtools install ???
<draik> You were right
<draik> I just installed it
<draik> Now what?
<draik> Mount or fsck?
<intelikey> fsck /dev/fd0
<intelikey> or fd0
<intelikey> you have two device nodes now i suppose
<draik> Well, at least it seems to be doing something instead of telling me how to use fsck
<intelikey> draik yeah.   mtools is not needed to "mount" M$ fs's   but it is needed to check them
<hero> eh, i got it.
<draik> I can't wait to have the "perfect" system where everything works.
<michael-3142> in the systems setting/about me it says the administrator has disloud picture changes, how do I corrrect that.
<draik> intelikey: http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38391
<intelikey> draik unplug all the networking stuff  remove any wireless crap  and remove all drives.       then everything left will work.
<draik> I suppose I can use the Live CD every time, but where would I leave my images and such?
<draik> lol
<defcon>  I have a problem with my wireless network, on my ubuntu box I have a belkins usb card with ndiswrapper, I cannot connect to the internet with gnome network config, I can connect with wireless assistant, ie wlassistant and it connects me to my router, then I have to do dhconfig wlan0 to get an assigned Ip address, why wont gnome do this?
<intelikey> draik ok that looks like track 0 error.    unless there is important data on the floppy   i recommend mkfs
<intelikey> and it may not be formatable,  track 0  errors often result in a useless disk
<belred> does anyone know a good blog server to install on kubuntu?
<adenicio_> need help konqueror keep saying cant connect to host
<draik> I had a HUGE issue with some floppies and having a sector 0 error message. They had win98 on them. This was the only one left that accepted the info for the startup
<intelikey> defcon #ubuntu  might yeld better "gnome" help
<michael-3142> in the systems setting/about me it says the administrator has disloud picture changes, how do I corrrect that.
<adenicio_> need help konqueror keep saying cant connect to host
<defcon> intelikey, ic, any ideas with "kde"?
<defcon> I run both
<draik> intelikey: sudo mkfs /dev/fd0    ?
<intelikey> mkfs.<type>      what ever type fs you want
<adenicio_> need help konqueror keep saying cant connect to host i cant go on any web site
<intelikey> tab key for a list
<draik> win98 was fat32, right?
<draik> Ok
<intelikey> yeah vfat
<adenicio_> i can only chat
<intelikey> defcon actually not i  but maybe someone else
<intelikey> defcon i can't point you at the wiki on that
<intelikey> !wifi | defcon
<ubotu> defcon: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<intelikey> might help      idk
<intelikey> adenicio_  what happens if you type http://google.com   in the address bar ?
<draik> intelikey: mkfs.vfat: unable to get diskette geometry for '/dev/fd0'
<intelikey> draik hmmmm     sudo modprobe ide-floppy
<draik> Ok
<intelikey> fsck it again
<adenicio_> intelikey: it says cannot conect to host
<zenum> hey, how can i show verbose output when booting up with kubuntu? ie. looking behind the bootsplash
<draik> zenum: -v usually does it, so I would assume just doing away with splash
<draik> intelikey: Same error message as before: Could this be a zero-length partition?
<intelikey> draik  ok lets have a serious look at it.     pastebin the output        lshw ;lsmod
<intelikey> adenicio_  what is between you and the internet ?    router other boxes modem ????
<adenicio_> intelikey: modem,conected to the com1 port
<belred> does anyone know of any blog server to install on kubuntu?
<ice9__> Does anybody know quite a bit about Wine and world of warcraft?
<intelikey> adenicio_ any firewall ?
<NSKY> hallo, ik ben helemaal nieuw met kubuntu. ken Suse redelijk. nu mijn vraag hoe word je SU in kubuntu??
<draik> intelikey: says I should run as root. Run as root or show you what I have now as a regular user?
<adenicio_> intelikey: where is the firewall in kubuntu?
<intelikey> show
<Dragnslcr> belred- something like Apache maybe?
<intelikey> adenicio_ there isn't one by default
<draik> intelikey: http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38393
<adenicio_> intelikey: this is my 5th time on the net on kubuntu i dont know much
<NSKY> how can i become SU in Kubuntu ??
<belred> Dragnslcr: but what script is used?
<draik> NSKY: sudo <command>
<intelikey> adenicio_ we all start somewhere.   for me, i learned by the try it and then reformat methood.
<winbond> which kernels come with the new memory management implemented?
<Dragnslcr> belred- to install Apache? I'd say use Adept
<draik> adenicio_: Ask ubotu, just don't abuse him/her/it
<draik> !firewall
<adenicio_> intelikey: lool i format and restart but it give me the same prob
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<belred> Dragnslcr: apache is a web server, isn't there a blog sript already done?
<NSKY> when i type su it wands the SU pass, my login pass does not accept
<draik> !firewall | adenicio_
<ubotu> adenicio_: please see above
<Dragnslcr> belred- I'm sure there are plenty out there. Google would know
<draik> NSKY: SUDO, not SU
<Dragnslcr> belred- web scripts have pretty much nothing to do with Ubuntu
<adenicio_> draik: ubotu?wa is it:he:she: a admin?
<NSKY> okee, sudo = SU ?!
<NSKY> thanks !!
<draik> adenicio_: No, it's a bot
<draik> NSKY: Yes. SU is to gain the login. SUDO is for the privilege
<belred> Dragnslcr: yes, sorry... i just wanted to know what works best on ubuntu, that's all
<adenicio_> ubotu: hello can u hell me with my prob?
<draik> adenicio_: It's a roBOT. It's not going to answer you back any time soon
<NSKY> it nothing like Suse, but i keep on trying !!
<Dragnslcr> belred- web scripts aren't specific to Ubuntu. Anything that works with your web server will work fine
<redshadowhero> does anyone know how I can change the drag/drop properties?
<redshadowhero> everytime I drag/drop something, it asks me what to do
<redshadowhero> I want it to move by default.
<NSKY> zijn er ook nederlanders hier aanwezig. mijn engels in namelijk niet zo best ?
<adenicio_> need help konqueror keep saying cant connect to host
<adenicio_> need help konqueror keep saying cant connect to host
<cookie> hi there  I have a problem of beryl
<cookie> cookie@laptop-cookie:~$ beryl
<NSKY> zijn er ook nederlanders hier aanwezig???
<cookie> **************************************************************
<cookie> * Beryl system compatiblity check                            *
<cookie> **************************************************************
<cookie> Detected xserver                                : AIGLX
<cookie> Checking Display :0.0 ...
<cookie> Checking for XComposite extension               : failed
<cookie> No composite extension
<cookie> beryl: No composite extension
<draik> !pastebin | cookie
<ubotu> cookie: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<draik> !beryl | cookie
<ubotu> cookie: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dewitt> i can't update, when i try to update it say's another process is using adept. to close it but i can't find the problem,
<adenicio_> need help konqueror keep saying cant connect to host
<draik> dewitt: What is the other app?
<draik> adenicio_: If someone knew, you'd get an answer
<dewitt> can't tell it don''t say
<draik> It should say
<draik> Adept?
<dewitt> let me check again
<intelikey> draik is that a usb device ?
<draik> Nope. Floppy ribbon cable
<Dragnslcr> !aptfix | dewitt
<ubotu> dewitt: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<draik> The SD card is USB
<root_> anyone got an intel ipw3945 wireless card working?
<adenicio_> draik: but my prob is serious if i cant get it solve i cant even update download ect,only the chat works
<drewh> dmesg is telling me the kill switch is off, but I can't find where to turn it on.
<Dragnslcr> drewh- first lesson for the day: Never IRC as root
<intelikey> draik give me a few....
<draik> You don't need konqueror
<draik> intelikey: No particular rush. You can when you can
<draik> Thank you much for your time, intelikey
<draik> adenicio_: You don't need konqueror for updates to Kubuntu. You also have other browser options
<draik> Dragnslcr: I didn't know about aptfix. That's new to me as well
<Dragnslcr> draik- heh, I only know about it from seeing it in here so often
<adenicio_> draik: i dont have firefox
<draik> adenicio_: Ok... so then get it ;)
<adenicio_> draik: send it for me in a deb format
<draik> Dragnslcr: I have a 70-page notebook... FULL of usefull commands
<draik> adenicio_: Nobody is going to send you a deb for something in the repos.
<dewitt> it says probably another adept application
<intelikey> draik install fdutils and run fdlist   see if the drive is recognized
<drewh> anyone know how to turn the kill switch to on on an intel ipw3945? I'm getting the following
<drewh> Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.
<draik> intelikey: fdutils is the newest version
<draik> intelikey: Sorry... Here are two lines...
<draik> NAME   TYPE  STATUS
<draik>  fd0  1440K  not mounted
<adenicio_> draik: something in the ropos???its not in the adept installer
<intelikey> hmm the device is recognized....  ok.
<intelikey> draik   sudo mke2fs /dev/fd0      see if that works
* intelikey has never actually had a problem with a floppy drive
<intelikey> several disks  yes     drive  no.
* hitmanWilly hasn't used one in years
<intelikey> hitmanWilly i still have a 5.25 in this box    with disks.
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, nice :)
<Dragnslcr> I had a floppy drive about 15 years ago that ate disks. Turns out it was a known issue with that batch of drives
<hitmanWilly> i pretty much live on flash drives these days
<intelikey> Dragnslcr hmmm
<Dragnslcr> Took it back to the place I bought it from, and they replaced it. Except they replaced it with a drive from the same batch
<hitmanWilly> lol
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> yeah
<draik> Slightly off-topic... I recall Symantec released a HUGE batch of viral CDs for Norton AntiVirus
<intelikey> were we disgruntaled after that Dragnslcr ?
<draik> intelikey: /dev/fd0: Not enough space to build proposed filesystem while setting up superblock
<Dragnslcr> Heh, just a bit
<intelikey> draik do you have anyother floppies you could test with ?
<intelikey> anyother   seems to now be one word....
<intelikey> that's three times i've typoed the same missing space in the last hour
<draik> intelikey: I'm trying another. I had a few, but I figured they were bad and put them away... and by away I mean in my sister's floppy disk batch
<draik> intelikey: Same
* intelikey immagines the "hair pulling, face slapping, screeming" that will occure...
<drewh> anyone have any experience w/ an intel ipw3945?  How do I toggle the kill switch?
<intelikey> little sister or older sister ?
<draik> intelikey: If she only knew. Even then, she wouldn't understand. Younger (-2yr)
<intelikey> oh my.   you've had it.....
<ice9__> Does anybody know quite a bit about Wine and world of warcraft?
<draik> intelikey: That's the same on 3 floppies now...
<jeremyq> know a bit about wine
<intelikey> draik ok  it's a hardware problem.   the floppy cable maybe.
<jeremyq> but i reckon if you want to run windows apps
<draik> intelikey: Hmmm
<jeremyq> buy yourself a copy of vmare
<draik> I don't want to shut down :(
<jeremyq> and run windows
<ice9__> nah, I just want WoW
<jeremyq> okay well then use your windows partion
<draik> jeremyq: I'm trying to run VMware, but it's not working
<intelikey> draik or your drive may have "died"      maybe some young'en fed it oatmeal  ????
<jeremyq> draik give me some cluse
<jeremyq> clues
<draik> intelikey: I guess it's dead. No, no young'uns
<jeremyq> wow is cool
<jeremyq> dont have time for games
<GrahamA> On KTorrent, can I choose not to have peers who I download from really slowly?
<draik> jeremyq: What do you need/want?
<intelikey> draik just for kicks lets see     uname -r
<jeremyq> nothing
<Char80> Hi people, i want to install kubuntu, is a partition of 10 GB good? how many gigas u recommend me?
<draik> 2.6.20-16-generic
<intelikey> yeah that shouldn't be it.
<intelikey> i'm going to call it hardware.
<draik> But the same with my SD cards? XD works, but not SD
<adenicio_> need help konqueror keep saying cant connect to host
<adenicio_> need help konqueror keep saying cant connect to host
<jeremyq> adenicio what host are you trying to connect to
<N_S_K_Y> NickServ
<intelikey> i was using my pocket knife to remove the wire ties on some ide cables one time (inside a box)  and didn't notice that i had cut two of the middle strands of one cable    hd did some really strange things for a few boots....  then failed enough to warrent removing the cover again to see what had happened....
<intelikey> jeremyq i had him try google   said same error.
<jeremyq> :-D
<intelikey> jeremyq i also asked about something between him and the net   nothing but a modem.
<jeremyq> modem
<jeremyq> 56k
<intelikey> on ttyS1
<intelikey> or was it S0  ...
<intelikey> anyway yes
<intelikey> well i got some grub in my goozle, now i feel almost human again.
<intelikey> back later
<jeremyq> okay chatroom is quite
<jeremyq> so lets ask everyone
<jeremyq> who is awake
<jeremyq> to say what country they are from
<ash211> U.S.
<jeremyq> london
<jeremyq> from cape town south
<jeremyq> africa
<N_S_K_Y> any dutch people here ?
<jeremyq> no but i  speak afrikaans and its similar to dutch
<jeremyq> N_S_K_Y: what doen jy vandag
<N_S_K_Y> is dat zo?, dat wist ik niet!
<jeremyq> jy gee my a glimlag
<jeremyq> dit is nie zo nie
<N_S_K_Y> het is hier 03:49 am, ik ga zo dus slaapen
<N_S_K_Y> hoe laat is het bij jou ?
<jeremyq> N_S_K_Y: do you speak english: afrikaans and dutch are similar but make conversation confusing
<hero> !kdvi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdvi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rojas> hello
<Dragnslcr> Go go crashing OpenOffice!
<rojas> spanis
<jeremyq> hello rojas
<adenicio_> need help konqueror keep saying cant connect to host*
<adenicio_> need help konqueror keep saying cant connect to host*
<rojas> hollo jeremyq
<N_S_K_Y> my english is not so good, but i wand to know what is the time in your country?
<NightBird> adenicio_: asking more than once isn't going to get people to respond faster...
<N_S_K_Y> here it is 04:00am
<NightBird> right now it's 9:54pm where I'm at...
<adenicio_> now it tell me it conot find a useable proxy something
<zibrah3ed> 20:54
<rojas> bye
<rojas> bye
<NightBird> adenicio_: do other internet programs work fine?
<rojas> see yuo
<NightBird> bye rojas
<N_S_K_Y> oke, i go to sleep for a view hours, must get up at 7am.
<N_S_K_Y> see you and good bye
<adenicio_> NightBird: need help konqueror keep saying cant connect to host
<adenicio_> NightBird: just the chat and i tink adept instaler working to
<draik> What is the command to read my USB connections?
<draik> lsusb?
<zibrah3ed> yes
<N_S_K_Y> bye
<draik> Thank you zibrah3ed
<NightBird> adenicio_: so only konqueror is the problem?  double check that the other programs are ok
<rojas> hello
<rojas> jajaja
<zibrah3ed> draik: lsusb -v will get you a more verbose output
<NightBird> i.e., can you pull up a konsole instance, type 'ping www.google.com', and it resolve and able to communicate with the server?
<draik> Thank you zibrah3ed
<rojas> msn
<draik> zibrah3ed: Would you know why the card reader lights up, but I cannot see the SD card in lsusb?
<jeremyq> bye N_S_K_Y bit late
<zibrah3ed> draik: is it a usb crad reader?
<zibrah3ed> card*
<draik> Yes
<zibrah3ed> draik: I have never used one of those before
* NightBird goes and gets some ice cream...
<adenicio_> NightBird: other programes give me the same prob"cannot connect to host.but there a little note saying cannot find a proper proxy script
<zibrah3ed> draik: cat /proc/bus/usb/devices
<ksivaji> hi
<draik> zibrah3ed: http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38396
<zibrah3ed> draik: what is the name of your reader is it pro gear solo?
<draik> Yes
<draik> Well, AFAIK, just Pro-Gear
<zibrah3ed> well it is being recognized by the kernel, it has a driver assigned i have no idea why lsusb would'nt show it
<trakinas> ls -lah on folde /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins gives me: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   41 2007-07-21 23:03 flashplayer.xpt -> ../../flashplugin-nonfree/flashplayer.xpt
<zibrah3ed> You can't find it in konqueror storage media?
<trakinas> but ls -lah ../../flashplugin-nonfree/flas../../flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so: No such file or directoryhplayer.xpt gives me:
<trakinas> which means: no flash on konq
<draik> zibrah3ed: The other thing too is that it won't read it when I place it in the 3.25" drive bay
<trakinas> let me fix: ls -lah ../../flashplugin-nonfree/ gives me: ../../flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so: No such file or directory
<zibrah3ed> draik: what? you put an sdcard in the floppy drive?
<draik> zibrah3ed: Not exactly. It's got a 3.25" drive bay port where it can sit into a cradle or you can use it externally with a USB mini-A cable
<trakinas> no one?
<trakinas> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<trakinas> !Gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<trakinas> !Restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<draik> lsusb recognizes my HP printer, Creative Labs webcam and Canon Canoscan, even though I cannot use it
<draik> zibrah3ed: Nothing mentioning Atech Flash or Pro-Gear
<BluesKaj> draik , it may 'see" the connected hardware, but perhaps the drivers aren't configged .
<zibrah3ed> draik: In your /proc/bus/usb/devices it specifically says atech pro-gear solo using driver usb-storage
<draik> BluesKaj: I wouldn't doubt it. The scanner is roughly 7-8 years old!
<draik> zibrah3ed: Right. That's fine, I guess, but it still won't read/load my SD card
<Eyebee> I have a question.
<draik> It's an SD card adapter for the microSD in my cell phone
<draik> !ask | Eyebee
<ubotu> Eyebee: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Eyebee> best player for mp3 net radio stream in Kubuntu
<zibrah3ed> draik: sudo  apt-get install sg3-utils
<BluesKaj> Amarok
<Eyebee> tried amarok, wouldn't play.....
<draik> Get it... Got it... Done
<Eyebee> said invalid URL...
<Eyebee> but it works in gnome in XMMS fine
<draik> Eyebee: What are you using now? Kinda hard to narrow it down when we don't know where to start. I would begin with amaroK and MPlayer
<draik> zibrah3ed: All done...
<Eyebee> I have jsut changed from Gnome to KDE
<Eyebee> I was using XMMS
<BluesKaj> Eyebee, it's still the best player IMO, just needs some setting up
<zibrah3ed> draik: sorry my connection is goin a little haywire with this thunderstorm
<draik> You can use XMMS in Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> you can run xmms in kde if you wish
<trakinas> Eyebee: use Audacious
<Eyebee> ok... yes, I jsut wondered if there was another recommended alternative in KDE that was all
<trakinas> is just like XMMS, but in gtk2
<Eyebee> trakinas: thanks..
<billytwowilly> any of you try to install ubuntu on a dell xps m1330?
<ardchoille> xmms has its own mp3 decoder, BTW.
<zibrah3ed> draik: sudo sg_scan
<Eyebee> yes...
<draik> Eyebee: amaroK, XMMS (as you already know), kmPlayer... avoid TOTEM
<draik> zibrah3ed: I sent you the 4-line output in a PM
<trakinas> can anyone help me?
<Eyebee> draik: thank you
<ardchoille> trakinas: Help with what?
<trakinas> ardchoille: flash + konq
<draik> Eyebee: Not a problem. We are all here to help
<ardchoille> Oh, I don't use flash, sorry
<trakinas> strangely, it works on my other install where i have firefox installed.
<trakinas> but not here
<drewh> greetings...
<trakinas> i dont want to install firefox only to make flash work on konq. is kind of pattetic
<Eyebee> I use firefox in KDE too...
<Eyebee> but I already it had it installed from the original Ubuntu
<drewh> I have my wireless card found now, and I'm using kwifimanger, and I can see networks, but the "switch to network" button is greyed out...any idea why?
<draik> Eyebee: You can have firefox use a specified player for your MMS
<Eyebee> I'll check that out
<redshadowhero> Now I can't seem to get beryl working.
<drewh> anyone seen where the "switch to network" button is greyed out in kwifi-manager?  suggestions for best tools to configure wifi?
<trakinas> manual install worled
<trakinas> *worked
<trakinas> i dont know why i try auto install with flash.
<BluesKaj> java's an even bigger PITA then flash for some ppl
<BluesKaj> than
<eurico> hello. Where can I access my Windows folder?
<BluesKaj> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ksivaji> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Aresilek> how do you view hidden files?
<hitmanWilly> Aresilek, in what?
<ksivaji> konqueror menu view->show hidden files
<southafrikanse> how do you get a Windows file?
<Aresilek> hitmanWilly: konqueror
<hitmanWilly> Aresilek, see post from ksivaji
<Aresilek> thanks ksivaji, hitmanWilly
<ksivaji> southafrikanse you mean files in windows partitions
<southafrikanse> ksivaji: yes
<Aresilek> It worked! :-D
<southafrikanse> ksivaji: I can't find sda1 here on Kubuntu
<trakinas> some should correct ubotu
<ksivaji> mount that windows partition
<draik> BluesKaj: zibrah3ad was able to locate it in LSUSB, but it didn't have a title and it only seems to read my XD, not SD card/adapter
<southafrikanse> ksivaji: Excuse me?
<trakinas> lamp can be Linux+Apache+MySQL+Perl or PHP or Python
<trakinas> :P
<ksivaji> trakinas ho
<southafrikanse> ksivaji: How can I mount it?
<trakinas> i better be going for now.
<hitmanWilly> !mount
<ksivaji> trakinas i have mysql installed on my system but i dont know how to open
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<trakinas> ksivaji: have you started it?
<trakinas> you might to, on konsole.
<trakinas> you should read a tutorial about mysql. i cant help much
<trakinas> as i was saying... Im leaving now. i will see if theres something up to do on this boring city
<ksivaji> trakinas when i boot my system i could see starting sql server
<trakinas> ksivaji: then you can access it via shell or via browser if you have any browser client
<trakinas> i still tell you: read a faq or a guide on using mysql.
<trakinas> is more useful. :] 
<ksivaji> where i can find that
<trakinas> data-bases are things you neee to read.
<trakinas> i wont learn in a coupole of minutes.
<BluesKaj> http//:localhost
<trakinas> type mysql and hit tab twice
<hitmanWilly> ksivaji, google is your friend :)
<trakinas> it will show you a lot of possibilities
<ksivaji> ok
<trakinas> and then read a manual or smth about it and you will know for waht they are.
<trakinas> cheers all
<Admiral_Chicago> how do i change the default owner of a directory?
<Admiral_Chicago> is it still chown
<BluesKaj> err htttp://localhost , brings up apache2
<Aresilek> How do I start a program with root in konqueror?
<BluesKaj> well http://localhost will
<martoya> Aresilek: man kdesu
<Aresilek> hmmm i'll try that martoya
<randy> anyone know how i can get my wacom tablet to work?
<ksivaji> how to see my ip address
<Admiral_Chicago> whatsmyip.org
<jasf> hello
<BluesKaj> randy , you prolly need to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to configure the drivers for the various needs such as stylus, eraser etc
<jasf> i'm running 7.10 tribe3 ---
<jasf> what is my root password? :(
<jasf> it is NOT what i entered for my only user i setup during the install
<BluesKaj> whatever pw you used to login
<jasf> i tried
<jasf> it is NOT
<jasf> su - .... and using that same password is wrong
<BluesKaj> sudo in kubuntu
<jasf> su is there also
<randy> BluesKaj how do i do that?
<leo_> hello everyone
<jasf> is there a default password from the tribe 3 ??? i just installed it fully - freshly formated my disk
<jasf> plus - it seems my kmenu etc is messed up
<BluesKaj> randy, i'm not really sure ...never used a tablet pc , Ive just seen the setup in the xorg.conf files in my editing for video and tuner drivers
<leo_> does anyone know how to change default bootscreen (kubuntu)?
<jasf> apt-setup does not work
<hitmanWilly> leo_, its a major pita
<hitmanWilly> leo_, i tried it once, somewhat unsuccessfully
<Aresilek> martoya: it worked thanks :-D
<leo_> thankz, hitman! I just want to personalize my bootscreen, (no offense to kubuntu)
<hitmanWilly> leo_, np, understand completely :)
<leo_> from where r u, bro? me, i'm from the philippines! i'm a newbie of linux.
<hitmanWilly> leo_, tho im using a text mode login on both my machines now
<jasf> hrm, amarok complainin of no decoder for .m4a
<jasf> (my podcast)
<hitmanWilly> leo_, southeastern US, tennessee
<leo_> i tried kubuntu, i'm beginning to like it than my MS V!st@
<jasf> kubuntu-restricted-extras is all i need right?
<hitmanWilly> leo_, good, this is the begining of wisdom
<hitmanWilly> :P
<leo_> hitman, nice meetin you... my email is lmdicang@gmail.com probably you can help me personlizing more my kubuntu
<leo_> hitman, yeahh! beginning of wisdom, tired being dumb, hehehe :o
<hitmanWilly> leo_, what do you want to change? other than the bootscreen, that is
<hitmanWilly> leo_, in kubuntu, most everything can be modified using right clicks
<leo_> hitman, probably tweaks, fine tuning, themes and oh some documentation of kexi or maybe u can recommend a good database frontend like filemaker in windows
<hitmanWilly> leo_, tweaks and fine tuning can be done through system settings or by the right click method, as far as db's, maybe open office
<leo_> hitman, ok thanks. it's really a long way for me in open source kingdom :)
<randy> Youll learn :D I sure have learned a ton in the past few days
<hitmanWilly> leo_, less of a kingdom, more anarchy-like :)
<randy> except with less death
<hitmanWilly> lol
<BluesKaj> !tablet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gumjo> hello, how do I set katapult to start with the system every time?
<leo_> hitman, hahaha!   yeah! sorry for that, I just came from the kingdom of M!Cr0sof+
<hitmanWilly> gumjo, create a link in ~/.kde/Autostart
<randy> ugh brb, ex-girlfriend is getting all clingy on me -___-
<leo_> one thing hitman, how do I install an rpm package in kubuntu?, do i need some conversions?
<randy> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<BluesKaj> leo, there should be a deb or other ubuntu equivalent app
<gumjo> hitmanWilly, not sure what you mean by link
<randy> link = a short cut of types
<hitmanWilly> gumjo, ok, i'll walk you through the process
<randy> all hail hitmanWilly and his wise ways!
* randy bows to hitmanWilly
<gumjo> right
<leo_> blue & ubotu, I tried to search for a driver for my printer (Epson R210). but it's only on rpm package
<hitmanWilly> im not that good :)
<randy> you know more than i do XD
<hatter> where do i tell kde to remember the session ?
<hitmanWilly> gumjo, anyway, open up a konsole window and cd .kde/Autostart
<leo_> hitman, blue, ubuto, What site can I go for any device driver for my kubuntu?
<gumjo> done
<hitmanWilly> leo_, most of the major ones are already included and setup
<leo_> does KDE 4 already stable to use?
<hitmanWilly> gumjo, ok, kate start.sh
<hitmanWilly> gumjo, there are other ways to do this, this is just how I prefer
<randy> hatter what do you want it to remember?
<gumjo> yes, I see an empty file open up in text editor
<hitmanWilly> gumjo, ok, add the following 2 lines:
<hitmanWilly> gumjo, #!/bin/sh
<hitmanWilly> gumjo, katapult
<hitmanWilly> gumjo, then save and close
<gumjo> so now I can write any app name and it opens up with kde?
<hatter> randy , superkaramba
<hitmanWilly> gumjo, after 1 more step, they will :)
<hatter> in gnome its sessions,  it will remember what was previously opened
<gumjo> I see
<hitmanWilly> gumjo, you can add any cmd into this file and it will run on kde startup
<randy> hatter try what hitmanWilly is saying, theyre going over how to get things to start up with KDE too
<hitmanWilly> gumjo, just don't delete the first line
<leo_> thanks everyone
<gumjo> ok, will remember that
<hatter> randy, sure, but remembering the current session is easier :)
<hitmanWilly> gumjo, anyway, once you're ready, save and close
<randy> hatter haha, im not sure how that works though, the only place ive seen remember session was in the login screen
<hatter> randy, no worries,  it works good in gnome, i am sure its in kde somehwere
<randy> theres LOCK session but i dont know if thats the same
<gumjo> done. thanks a lot for your help
<hitmanWilly> gumjo, one more step
<Dragnslcr> randy- I remember turning that off. Let me see if I can find it
<hitmanWilly> gumjo, chmod a+x start.sh
<ksivaji> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<hitmanWilly> gumjo, that makes the start.sh file executable
<gumjo> I did that but it didnt return anything
<hitmanWilly> gumjo, that's fine, no error means it worked :)
<Dragnslcr> randy- System Settings -> Advanced -> Session Manager
<gumjo> ah..I see
<hitmanWilly> gumjo, if you want to test, it, log out and log back in
<randy> hatter, Dragnslcr answered your question  :D !
<hitmanWilly> gumjo, btw, congratulations on you're first shell script :)
<Dragnslcr> Er, right
<hitmanWilly> *your
<Dragnslcr> Sorry, apparently I can't read very well tonight
<randy> its okay  :D Its late
<gumjo> doesn't sound so difficult now :)
<Dragnslcr> And I've been gaming, so my brain is extra-crispy
<gumjo> Ok, I'm going to check it!
<hitmanWilly> gumjo, k
<hatter> Dragnslcr, thx
<randy> Dragnslcr, what game you playin?
<Dragnslcr> Tremulous
<randy> bah, i suck horribly at that game
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<randy> especially aliens
<Dragnslcr> I'm not all that great either
<Dragnslcr> I'm starting to get back into shape
<randy> i think my ratio was 2:15
<gumjo> hitmanWilly, thank you again. It works
<Dragnslcr> It had been a few years since Gloom, so it's taking me a while to get used to aliens again
<hitmanWilly> gumjo, :)
<K-Ryan> Hey everyone
<randy> Hiya K-Ryan!
<BluesKaj> hey K-Ryan
<K-Ryan> I need to get knetworkmanager, network-manager and wpasupplicant over to a laptop.
<K-Ryan> Problem is, it doesn't have an internet connection working.
<hitmanWilly> gumjo, like I said, there are other ways to do it, basically any executable file in that dir will start on kde startup
<randy> Well everyone :D Its been nice chatting but sadly I must leave this place of knowledge :( for i must work tommorrow and need my power nap :D
<K-Ryan> So, how would I go about putting this stuff on a floppy?
<Dragnslcr> K-Ryan- I think you can install packages from the CD/DVD as if it were a repository
<randy> try a crossover cable directly connecting the 2 computers
<K-Ryan> randy: Don't have one =/
<BluesKaj> yup, sacktime for me too ...nite all , take care .
<K-Ryan> Dragnslcr: That's a good idea...
<randy> K-Ryan oh :( Id make one for ya if I could but im not there >_>
<K-Ryan> randy: Thanks anyway =P
<randy> night!
<Dragnslcr> K-Ryan- just don't ask me how to do it
<K-Ryan> Dragnslcr: The thought though, is the beginning
* hitmanWilly made one once, still using it and can't remember for the life of me how to do it again :(
<Dragnslcr> Could try just popping in the disc and see if Adept automagically looks at it
<Dragnslcr> hitmanWilly- it's not too hard, you just chop off the end of the cable, move a couple wires, and put a new cap on it
<Dragnslcr> Well, it's not complicated
<hitmanWilly> Dragnslcr, yeah, i know that part, just which wires to move :)
<Dragnslcr> It's still a pain
<Dragnslcr> Think it's the blue and green wires that swap
<Dragnslcr> Maybe
<hitmanWilly> DON"T CUT THE RED WIRE!!
<hitmanWilly> lol
<K-Ryan> Well I'm going to go give that a try
<gumjo> alright, I have to get some sleep. Thanks again, hitmanWilly. Really helpful channel
<K-Ryan> Figure it out somehow *shrug*
<hitmanWilly> anyway, im off to bed, work tomorrow
<hitmanWilly> gumjo, np :)
<Dragnslcr> I can tell you that dealing with color-coded cables really sucks for someone that's red-green colorblind
<hitmanWilly> that would :P
<dr_willis> Hmm.. Some how my X cursors got messed up when i installed artwiz-cursor. and now X aint starting.. :(
<littleeye> howdy
<littleeye> can anyone help me with a keyboard problem, i choose UK layout by accident during install and want to change it to north american
<littleeye> i cant seem to find where to change the keyboard layout in kubuntu
<littleeye> anyone?
<dr_willis> cant say that ive ever messed with that stuff
<dr_willis> check the keyboard settings contorl panel thanggy :)
<littleeye> might have toi reinstall dang it
<jonathon> i think i can help
<dr_willis> or do a little research.. its doable. :) ya just got to firgure out where.
<littleeye> its not in system settings or kcontrol
<jonathon> go to system, preferences, keyboard
<jonathon> click on the layout tab
<littleeye> i dont have system preferences on this kubuntu
<jonathon> click add and choose u.s. english
<littleeye> are you in kde johnathon?
<jonathon> no 'system' on the bar at the top?
<jonathon> yeah, i think so
<jonathon> i'm having a sound issue, if anyone can help
<Dragnslcr> littleeye- System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout
<dr_willis> Logical :)
<jonathon> i don't have any sound. the system recognizes my sound card, nothing is muted on the mixer, i've removed and reinstalled alsa and alsa-oss, and still nothing
<Dragnslcr> What output are you using?
<Dragnslcr> It might be muted in alsamixer
<jonathon> how do you unmute in alsamixer?
<dr_willis> the m key
<jonathon> nothing's muted
<littleeye> thnaks Gragnlcr !
<Linux_Galore> anyone know of a tool to undelete files on a fast32 usb disk
<Linux_Galore> fat32*
<elite101> MaTiAz, hey wants the oftopic kubuntu gain? its elite1!!
<elite101> #kubuntu offtopic
<elite101> #kubuntuofftopic
<mzanfardino> what is the command to rebuild the grub menu?
<elite101> what is the kubuntu off topic channel?
<dr_willis> its in the TOPIC dude
<elite101> yeah like #kubuntuofftopic?
<elite101> with out ?
<Dragnslcr> Kubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.kubuntu.com/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs!https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please.
<elite101> #psp-programming
<elite101> i messed up my kubuntu yesterday i did that crtl alt f6 and it crashed it wounldnt mount my hdd and i got this error about tty?
<elite101> how do other ppl see IRC? do u have to download it or?
<dr_willis> elite101,  huh?
<elite101> do other ppl like on windows have to download IRC?
<Aresilek> Hello
<elite101> because its not on windows at all
<Aresilek> How do I manage my wireless network profiles?
<CS5> Does anyone know why my azureus might get to 1.6 MB down and stop, no matter how many good peers I have?
<dr_willis> there are ample irc clients for windows.
<CS5> Seeds are great works well under utorrent on windows box.
<dr_willis> and even java/web based ones...
<elite101> okay
<elite101> but can they connect to a channel just like by #channel?
<dr_willis> I use xchat under linux and windows.. client is identical
<elite101> okay
<CS5> Me too xchat rules
<Aresilek> How do I manage my wireless network profiles?
<elite101> its for windows? is it a downloaded program or a webbased one?
<elite101> xchat
<CS5> No linux
<dr_willis> Xchat is a normal program.
<dr_willis> theres free versions for windows.
<elite101> oh i c
<CS5> Comes as a package for Ubuntu
<CS5> Is there Dr?
<dr_willis> yes there are. :)
<CS5> Nice
<dr_willis> several variants also.. some have a few bugs
<elite101> why dont u use konverstation? instead of xchat for ubuntu
<CS5> Dr_willis do you have any idea why alot of trackers dont like linux connections for their torrent?
<dr_willis> I dont like konversation
<dr_willis> CS5,  they are stupid? :)
<CS5> Me neither
<CS5> Lol
<CS5> I agree dr
<dr_willis> I use ktorrent and never have issues
<CS5> I am under edgy
<dr_willis> then again if you use azurus - its identical under linux and windows
<CS5> I can still get in in the repositories?
<CS5> I am
<CS5> and no go
<CS5> i always stop at like 2 mb or less
<CS5> I used it under dapper
<CS5> I like ktorrent
<dr_willis> the older ktorrent had some nasty bugs
<dr_willis> id say upgrade it.
<CS5> Oh yes?
<CS5> Ok
<CS5> No encryption either I remember in the old one
<elite101> lol i prob have the old ktorrent
<dr_willis> Yep. dont think that was there.
<Aresilek> How do I manage my wireless network profiles?
<dr_willis> i can understand trackers blocking the old clients with bugs/security issues
<CS5> Yes, but this is latest azureus
<CS5> I dont get it
<CS5> :|
<dr_willis> I dont use  azureus, so cant tell ya anything about it.
<elite101> system settings/network settings
<CS5> NP, ty
<dr_willis> could be your ip or range is blocked...
<dr_willis> or 10000+ other reasons
<CS5> Maybe I am on cable though that'd suck
<CS5> there a good proxy progy in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> dozens of proxy programs out.
<dr_willis> depends on your proxuy needs :)
<CS5> Just socks or something for torrents.
<CS5> Try that and see.
<dr_willis> i cant say that ive ever seen a need for proxy with torrents.
<CS5> It works under windows though so I dont think thats it
<dr_willis> I did try 'TOR' once with Torrents. :)  but that was not needed
<CS5> Just on here
<Aresilek> test
<elite101> i wonder how good kubuntu would be on xbox360?
<dr_willis> elite101,  its awful hard to type with a gamepad.
<dr_willis> :)
<CS5> lol
<CS5> Very hard indeed
<dr_willis> I DID see a game controller that was a full keyboard. (some how)
<Aresilek> can i use wirless and a wired networks at the same time in kubuntu?
<CS5> Yes
<dr_willis> Aresilek,  yes should be able to.
<CS5> aresilek:yes
<dr_willis> thats how you make a wireless access point. :)
<Aresilek> Hw?
<Aresilek> How?
<dr_willis> configure both conections. then figure out what you are trying to do :)
<dr_willis> the use the iptables rules to do what you want to do
<elite101> dr_willis, usb keyboard!!!!
<Aresilek> when i try to connect to one, the other one disconnects :-S
<Aresilek> i'm not trying to bridge or anything
<dr_willis> i found a PS2 controller with a Mini-USB keyboard on it once. :)
<elite101> i think i know what his problem is im on wireless too
<Aresilek> just not have to disconnect one to connect to another
<Aresilek> what's that elite101?
<dr_willis> thats not using both at the same time. :)
<elite101> dr_willis, what was it hipgear or madcatz?
<dr_willis> elite101,  i forget. it was on sale for $5 - i gaveit to my brother.
<elite101> im on wireless too i had to do some configureing to connect and stuff
<elite101> dr_willis, nice one lol
<Aresilek> dr_willis: if i connect to the internet with a modem and connect to my network with an ethernet arn't i using both a t the same time?
<elite101> dr_willis, would be very helpful when punching in thoes gameshark codes lmao that was brutal
<underdog5004> oh man, I missed a joke...
<hatter> anyone here use superKaramba ?  my themes after reboot are not appearing in the superkaramba themes section,  but it is saying they are installed
<underdog5004> hatter, that happened to me a couple of times...
<Aresilek> oh well, i need to go, goodnight
<underdog5004> make sure that the themes are still running when you shutdown...that solved the problem for me
<elite101> lol very dumb but oh well, is there a identical windows theme for kubuntu?/linux?
<underdog5004> elite101, kbdx, I think
<elite101> lol
<elite101> just like the blue task bar and everything
<underdog5004> at least, that's for your menu bar...there are vista/xp themes out there...www.kdelookl.org
<hatter> underdog5004, did you find out where they are ?
<elite101> is lindows any good?
<underdog5004> hatter, try ~/.superkaramba
<elite101> i heard it can run exe's?
<vbatts> linspire
<elite101> yeha
<hatter> underdog5004, thx
<underdog5004> np
<underdog5004> I'm not totally sure about that though
<elite101> linspire does it work good and everything
<vbatts> its just another linux that they have tried to make an easy transition for windows users
<underdog5004> elite101, what I don't like about it is it seems to try to be windows and linux...either be one or the other, you know?
<elite101> yeah
<underdog5004> but that's just me
<underdog5004> ha ha
<hatter> ah, the .superkaramba is in the home directory but the home superkaramba can not see hidden directories
<elite101> i did think it would be good its like a windows user trying out linux but still hugging the windows part
<elite101> i wouldnt mind it i mean it is more secure than windowsxp and i would be able to run games and stuff (im not sure how good?)
<underdog5004> elite101, exactly...gotta make a clean break...I dual booted xp for a while, but I just never used ubuntu...once I wiped/installed ubuntu alone, I started learning...FAST!
<elite101> i have the same
<elite101> dual boot but love kubuntu better!!
<underdog5004> ha ha
<vbatts> yeah, i haven't owned a windows machine for over two years now,
<underdog5004> it was always easier to stick with what I knew...once I tossed that out, that's when I started getting it
<elite101> but i am still learning thou
<elite101> i got the cd in the mail, beining a windows user as i am wasnt easy to install stuff so i quiet using it
<underdog5004> vbatts, ha ha, working on my first year...
<underdog5004> elite101, cool, you used shipit?
<vbatts> all 7 machines at my house are either (K)ubuntu or SuSE
<underdog5004> elite101, hmm, do you have a high speed internet connection?
<elite101> not shure cannonconical or something?
<elite101> once my windows crashed after the 8th time and it was always missign ntds.sys i just sayed screw it poped in the live cd and installed it!!
<elite101> well yes kinda
<elite101> its wirelesss cogeco highspeed
<Biovore> I find it ironic they use the term highspeed with wireless.. :-/
<Biovore> marketing people are such idiots..
<underdog5004> elite101, what was the problem installing stuff? If I was you, I would install synaptic (open a terminal (konsole) and type in sudo apt-get install synaptic) then use that to install whatever you want
<elite101> yeah i am not going to do that on this kubuntu its way to old
<elite101> i am going to get 7.10
<underdog5004> Biovore, I don't believe that there is any reasonably priced high speed in the USA
<CS5> what sound progy gives you online radio feeds?
<elite101> or something higher
<underdog5004> elite101, don't do that until it's ready
<underdog5004> stick with 7.04 or even 6.10
<CS5> rythmbox?
<underdog5004> 7.10 isn't production-ready yet
<CS5> anyone, anyone, doc?
<Biovore> its uber uber uber beta
<Biovore> rythembox.. might want to try the gnome group #ubuntu
<CS5> yep...nm, ty
<underdog5004> Biovore, looks ok in my vm...but I don't want to chance it in trw
<elite101> im on 6.06.1 LTS kubuntu
<elite101> OLD
<underdog5004> elite101, yeah, but also still supported
<Biovore> elite101: well 6.06 is the long term support release
<elite101> i know
<Biovore> the one after gusty will be the next long term release I am told..
<GrahamA> They plan LTSes?
<underdog5004> yup
<Biovore> yup.. thats what dapper was.. 6.06  6 year support I think..
<GrahamA> What exactly do you get as support?
<Biovore> as aposed the 18 month suport
<underdog5004> I thought it was 3 on desktop, 5/6 on server
<Biovore> they do security updates..
<Biovore> and feature updates if its supported still
<elite101> do any of you code in c++ and understand the language?
<GrahamA> So Mark Shuttleworth won't come round my house and fix my wireless issues?
<Biovore> elite101: I do all the time..
<GrahamA> I code C, but I don't understand a word of it.
<Biovore> GrahamA: well conical only does that if you pay for support..
<elite101> okay what is this for?
<GrahamA> :P
<elite101> http://rafb.net/p/hNUy4l44.html
<GrahamA> Biovore: You seem to know something, what's better for a server, Debian or Ubuntu?
<GrahamA> Thing is, I know they're similar, but Ubuntu has a more updated set of packages.
<Biovore> I think debian..
<Biovore> there very simular though..
<GrahamA> But... Debian is... well Debian.
<GrahamA> I actually can't connect to my debian box... that could be an issue.
<elite101> its a code for a psp but im not sure what there going to use it for plus his coded it wrong hehe
<elite101> can u check out that link and see what it is?
<Biovore> elite101: It looks like it opens a tcp link to an ip on port and and sends http get request and then saves it to a file..
<GrahamA> Biovore: How can I search all addresses on my network?
<elite101> so in psp terms what would it do if i know about the psp
<Biovore> basicly dsxsockets looks like a class someone wrote to do BSD Sockets
<Biovore> elite101: Its a non-standard thing..
<elite101> so its like a logger?
<elite101> what good what that do?
<Biovore> dsxsockets is a propritary class interface sony made.
<Biovore> elite101: well it looks like it downloads a webpage or something over http and saves it..
<elite101> okay ic
<elite101> well think of ad-hoc between psp's
<elite101> could it be for that?
<elite101> connecting to a psp to download a file from the other psp
<Biovore> elite101: no clue.. you didn't even post a complete function there..
<elite101> weird i can read it
<elite101> cant*
<underdog5004> elite101, I'm sure there are irc rooms for that sort of thing.
<underdog5004> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<elite101> i know thats where i got it from
<elite101> C++ is so hard
<Biovore> all it looks like to me is it opens a tcp connection to 74.50.1.185:80 and gets index.php
<elite101> what is databuffer?
<underdog5004> hmm, that ip goes to www.lunarpages.com
<Biovore> and array of bytes
<underdog5004> a web hosting company
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> lol just going to say that
<Biovore> generaly used for storing data from a buffer (or in this case the received data from a TCP recv)
<elite101> okay so why is it connecting to the lunar webpage or just a static ip?
<raylu> should iinstall sun-java6-bin or -jre?
<Biovore> elite101: just a hardcoded static
<Biovore> raylu: I have both..
<elite101> okay so there is no relation to lunarpages
<raylu> ...so...which one should i install?
<Biovore> elite101: well its a IP address.. what it happens to belong to or reverse to, I don't know..
<raylu> but you can find out, Biovore
<elite101> where?
<raylu> try "dig" on the ip
<raylu> elite101, what is the ip anyway?
<elite101> 1sec
<Biovore> well the IP looks like it reverse to roland.lunarservers.com
<evjunior09> Anyway to change the look of Kubuntu to look like Windows XP?
<elite101> looks like a class someone wrote to do BSD Sockets
<elite101> lol
<raylu> evjunior09, Redmond
<elite101> i have it saved
<Biovore> evjunior09: there is.. check out www.kde-look.org
<raylu> Redmond comes with kubuntu, iirc
<Biovore> ^ thats good too
<Biovore> But I don't want my linux looking like windows..
<elite101> Biovore, its 74.50.1.185
<raylu> lol, yeah, that sorta defeats the purpose
<elite101> it goes to a port 80 i think?
<raylu> -bin depends on -jre, o.0
<evjunior09> Wait...so Redmond will make my computer look like Windows?
<raylu> elite101, that makes no sense
<raylu> evjunior09, the skin will, yes
<DJ-KING> I have installed Kubuntu 6.06 , where do I find good sources.list file so i could get alot of applications i need ?
<Biovore> well the program pull index.php from that ip
<raylu> evjunior09,  but seriously, why do you want that?
<raylu> DJ-KING, the one that comes with kubuntu is a "good" list; what apps do you want?
<Biovore> try this in a webrowser: http://74.50.1.185/index.php
<elite101> raylu, what made no sense?
<evjunior09> Because i want it. I dont want people telling me that Windows is ugly ect. i get it everytime i ask questions
<DJ-KING> raylu: amsn , mplayer , etc
<raylu> Biovore, virtual hosts...
<raylu> DJ-KING, what does a search for those come up with
<evjunior09> Sorry for being a b**ch
<raylu> elite101, "it goes to :80?"
<Biovore> well the C code uses the IP and not an hostname in the request
<elite101> why would that code be failing?
<Biovore> GET /index.php HTTP/1.0\r\n   host: 74.50.1.185\r\n\r\n
<raylu> Biovore is correct: http://www.dnsstuff.com/tools/ptr.ch?ip=74.50.1.185
<Biovore> elite101: well the site its looking at dosn't exists apparently
<raylu> so, what is this about anyway?
<elite101> raylu, when it comes to this stuff im a newb lol
<raylu> elite101, then what was that about a BSD socket?
<DJ-KING> raylu: i can't get these applications from the current sources
<elite101> http://rafb.net/p/hNUy4l44.html
<raylu> DJ-KING, are any of them commented?
<elite101> lol i copd that and search on google
<elite101> to see and help
<elite101> me understand this c++
<Biovore> elite101: dsxWifi: Error: dsxWifiRecv failed. <-- thats the error you getting?
<underdog5004> omg...just like that guy the other day that wanted help with jack the ripper to "test out my password strength"
<elite101> yeah well no me the person that wrote it is having troble line 39/40
<raylu> 74.50.1.185 is one of lunarpages shared servers...
<elite101> the are coding in html, obv.
<elite101> yeah we know
<Biovore> jack the ripper is slow.. might take several years to crack a password with it..
<elite101> lol but i think its a static ip? maybe to a psp
<Biovore> elite101: yeah static.. its fixed in the code..
<raylu> ...they are not coding in html...wtf?
<elite101> yeah it might have something to do about conecting to the psp wirelessly
<elite101> maybe no clue?
<Biovore> from the code snippit you posted it just gose to that IP and pulls index.php..  if it gets it returns the data in returnBuffer else it spits an error.
<Biovore> has nothing to do with talking to another psp it looks..
<elite101> so he coded it wrong?
<elite101> what ever he was doing?
<elite101> okay so no ad-hoc at all
<elite101> when i look at the html code all i can read from it is WI-FI lol
<Biovore> elite101: well maybe it does it via http.. on psp puts data on a http server and the other gets it..
<elite101> yeah like infastructure to another psp
<elite101> online play?
<elite101> or download
<Biovore> well the code snipit doesn't say
<evjunior09> How do i install the KDM Theme Manager?
<elite101> wow u made more sense than the person who acuttally coded it he doesnt even know what he is doing i dont think
<Biovore> evjunior09: you can apt-get it
<elite101> Biovore, you are very smart!!!
<evjunior09> Soo.... sudo apt-get install kdm theme manager?
<Biovore> evjunior09: I think the package is call kdmtheme
<elite101> do u have the c++ program can u just run it in there and something will come up?
<Biovore> sudo apt-get install kdmtheme    I think...
<Biovore> elite101: well I know nothing about psp
<evjunior09> Yep. Thanks
<elite101> okay its a handheld gamming device
<Biovore> evjunior09: to access it though I think you need to run kdesu kcontrol in a shell though..
<Biovore> elite101: I know what one is.. but I don't know alot more then that.. I never used one..
<evjunior09> Okay you lost me
<elite101> okay
<Biovore> evjunior09: the kdm-theme manager I don't think shows up the in the kubuntu settings thing..
<evjunior09> Yeah it dosent...so how do i access it again?
<Biovore> evjunior09: in shell type "kdesu kcontrol"  and enter you user password when prompted.. should see it on the bottom call system Administration.
<Biovore> that gives you the full kde control panel..
<Biovore> kdesu make it so you run it as root so you can configure system wide things..
<evjunior09> oh okay got it
<Biovore> I think there is a package with some other kdm themes in the repos too..
<Biovore> evjunior09: apt-get install kde-kdm-themes for some extra themes
<elite101> Biovore, they stole the code of someones hard work form there svn i will bring up the link where is psp app or program is
<elite101> they hack ppl's svn and steal code
<Biovore> elite101: well unless you got a definition for all the custom stuff they using like dsxSocket.
<Biovore> its hopeless process
<elite101> yeah i sec i am trying to find the user Test30 and his app dsx or something nothing is comming up i wanna see what he does
<evjunior09> Biovore: Okay so i want a new theme. but it wont let me add any because it asks for the URL
<evjunior09> What URL?
<Biovore> www.kde-look.org
<Biovore> kdm themes is on the bottom.
<evjunior09> Right, and im at the one i want....now what
<Biovore> depends how it is distrubited
<Biovore> is it a tar.gz or tar.bz
<evjunior09> Biovore: this is the one i want if it matters : http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/OpenSky?content=62651
<Biovore> evjunior09: try downloading it to your home dir..
<Biovore> and then in the kde theme manager select the "install new theme" button and select the tarball.
<evjunior09> its a tar fike
<evjunior09> *file
<Biovore> (should work if its packaged correctly)
<Biovore> else you have to do the manual install
<kaito> Hola, hay alguna manera de hacer que mi texto lo pueda leer la maquina y darme un mp3 como producto final?
<Biovore> !es kaito
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es kaito - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !es | kaito
<ubotu> kaito: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<bsundsrud> Hi, is there a (K)ubuntu development channel? i have a question about gutsy
<Biovore> bsundsrud: can try kubuntu+1
<stdin> bsundsrud: general gutsy questions go in #ubuntu+1 , but the Kubuntu devel channel is #kubuntu-devel
<bsundsrud> thanks
<evjunior09> Biovore: okay i got it. But that dosent change the look of my desktop at all. What will change my desktop and Toolbar etc..
<Biovore> evjunior09: kdm theme manager is the login screen
<Biovore> evjunior09: can do color schemes and gui widgets.. there also avaliable on www.kde-look.org
<evjunior09> Biovore: Whats the thing to get to edit the Display themes?
<Biovore> evjunior09: well in themes there are 2 things... the color scheme and the widget types.
<evjunior09> Biovore: Okay so how do i download the Color Scheme?
<evjunior09> When right click && Save As, it saves as a PHP
<Biovore> well you get a .kcsrc file and you tell kde to use it..
<Biovore> Shift click to save
<Biovore> or click and open in kate and save it as <somename>.kcsrc
<Biovore> hmm shift click seems to get the download.php.. grrrrrr
<evjunior09> I got it
<Fragility> does anyone know anything that would cause a computer to shut down for no reason, but go through the proper shut down process
<Fragility> like not just turn off instantly, but shut down in a completely normal error free way for no reason
<titanix88> automatic shutdown using crontab
<dhiogjen> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<dhiogjen> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<martoya> titanix88: check kcron
<titanix88> tell it 2 fragility
<dhiogjen> hey all
<dhiogjen> im trying to get wmv support
<Fragility> i dontt see anything on kcron that would shut it down
<dhiogjen> could anyone point me in the right direction?
<dhiogjen> im using dapper
<Fragility> but I do often hit accidental shortcuts (which is why i rarely set keyboard shortcuts)
<titanix88> dhigogen try vlc
<dhiogjen> titanix88: won't install :(
<dhiogjen> dependency issues
<elite101> Biovore, the ppl at psp programming steal peoples code's from there svn and then share it with other losers
<titanix88> w32 codecs
<titanix88> vlc installs fine in wy
<titanix88> vlc installs fine in wy
<titanix88> ...in my dapper
<dhiogjen> titanix88: how do i get the w32 codecs?
<titanix88> dhigojen try with automatix
<titanix88> dhigojen try with automatix
<dhiogjen> titanix88: where can i get automatix?
<titanix88> or may be link in the wiki
<dhiogjen> it isn't in multiverse repository
<titanix88> google it
<dhiogjen> titanix88: as it is, kaffeine is the only media player i have, and it throroughly sucks
<titanix88> why not vlc??
<evjunior09> Biovore: Are you famaliar with WINE?
<Biovore> yeah some..
<dhiogjen> titanix88: it wont install.
<evjunior09> Okay...on the KDE Control Center, i installed wine and it asked for a program to add on the Application's lis
<dhiogjen> titanix88: it doesnt exist in the repos i'm using
<Biovore> dhiogjen: win32 codecs for mplayer can be found on mplayers site..
<dhiogjen> titanix88: when i tried edgy repos i got dependency issues
<titanix88> disable backport & try install vlc
<evjunior09> But it dosent do anything to the prograam i added
<dhiogjen> Biovore: w32 codecs for mplayer are kind of useless if i dont have mplayer...
<dhiogjen> titanix88: disable backport?
<Biovore> evjunior09: I install wine via the console..
<evjunior09> I already installed it with the other thing
<Biovore> dhiogjen: well you can install mplayer and use it as the backend instead of xine.
<titanix88> why edgyu r using dapper!disable edgy repo.
<titanix88> dapper repos is updated still.so u get the latest vlc
<dhiogjen> Biovore: i cant install mplayer
<dhiogjen> Biovore: it wont install
<Biovore> you on dapper?
<titanix88> dhiogjen: u r trying every thing from edgy repo. dont do it as u have dapper.
<Biovore> dhiogjen: you have multiverse repo enabled..
<Biovore> its in there..
<titanix88> temporarily disable edgy repo
<dhiogjen> titanix88: no, i have only dapper enabled
<dhiogjen> titanix88: i removed the edgy repos
<Biovore> sudo apt-get update
<dhiogjen> Biovore: yes, i am using only multiverse repos
<dhiogjen> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<titanix88> now install vlc.it rocks!
<dhiogjen> titanix88: i can't
<Biovore> vlc is good as well..
<dhiogjen> titanix88: it doesnt show up
<dhiogjen> is anyone listening to what im saying? @_@
<Biovore> well vlc is in the universe repos on dapper..
<dhiogjen> vlc does not show up in the sources list
<dhiogjen> sorry, in the apt-cache search thing
<Biovore> did you update your repos package list?
<Biovore> sudo apt-get update
<dhiogjen> Biovore: yes.  but i'm only using multiverse
<fotoflo_> hey im running kubuntu - what should i use for a VNC server??
<Biovore> well that explains why its broken..
<Biovore> need multiverse and universe and the default ones..
<Biovore> fotoflo_: there are alot of choses.. you running kde?
<fotoflo_> yup
<fotoflo_> is there a default one?
<Biovore> well kde has a nice thing call krdc
<Biovore> its like windows remote desktop client..
<Biovore> I think its under internet
<fotoflo_> err no
<fotoflo_> i want a server
<Negonicrac> rdesktop is for windows
<fotoflo_> so i can connect to my KDE desktop from windows
<Biovore> well there is a server for it was well.. 1 sec let me find it..
<Biovore> ^ ding ding :-)
<dhiogjen> Biovore: can you give me the universe repos?
<Biovore> well I don't have dapper here..
<luca> hi everyone  :)
<luca> does someone know the command to shut down screen?
<level1_> where is the kmail contact list kept on a filesystem? somewhere under ~/.kde, I assume?
<Biovore> luca: you talking about the command line thing called screen?
<titanix88> dhiogjen: add universe repo then update.
<fotoflo_> Biovore, did you find it? whats it called??
<luca> Biovore: I guess so; I want to set up a hotkey to shut down the screen and I need to know the command frst :)
<Biovore> fotoflo_: I found it..  its hidden
<titanix88> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<luca> level1_: check in /~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/
<Biovore> fotoflo_: select the k-button and select run.. then input kcontrol
<fotoflo_> ok
<Biovore> look under internet | desktop sharing
<fotoflo_> whats it called
<Biovore> well its a program call kcontrol.. you can run it from a shell as well
<fotoflo_> err
<fotoflo_> yeah
<fotoflo_> i can search with kcontrol
<titanix88> dhiogjen: got it
<fotoflo_> desktop sharing
<fotoflo_> got it
<Biovore> ok cool..
<Biovore> its a kde service...
<dope> i have an issue with permissions
<Biovore> fotoflo_: basicly just have to check the allow unvited connections
<dope> i added my user to the group the folder is associated with but it says permission denied when i do an LS
<fotoflo_> i see, im just creating one invitiatoon
<titanix88> dope:ls means?
<dope> the ls command
<Biovore> fotoflo_: ok.. then on the other side you can use that krdp or use windows rdp client to connect..  I think it also support vnc viewers as well..
<dope> to view the contents
<Biovore> ls == list
<fotoflo_> cool
<fotoflo_> thanks!
<dope> yea
<dope> says permission denied even after adding myself to the group
<luca> nobody knows that command? :)
<titanix88> i knoow ls not LS:)
<Biovore> dope: try typing group and see what groups it says your in.. also check the permissions on the directory. (needs to be set +x)
<dope> oh it has to be +x
<level1_> luca: the kontacts list isn't there, I looked
<dope> i thought r would be ok?
<Biovore> yeah.. to cd into a directory it needs to be +x
<level1_> luca: its something like .vcard, right?
<dope> i'm doing ls
<dope> i guess same thing?
<Biovore> maybe..
<dope> it's not apart of my group
<dope> i used the usermod command
<luca> level1_ no idea
<dhiogjen> ARGGGGGGGGH!!!!!!!!!
<dhiogjen> everything is broken!!!
<dhiogjen> WHY!?!??!
<Biovore> dhiogjen: you use automatix?
<dhiogjen> no, i cant
<dhiogjen> Biovore: it's missing dependencies
<Biovore> no.. did you at some point...
<Biovore> It breaks everything..
<ardchoille> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<dhiogjen> now i know the true meaning of dependency hell O_O
<ardchoille> dhiogjen: lol
<Biovore> yeah.. leave the stock tree and fear the deps..
<Biovore> adding non-ubuntu repos cause most of those kind of problems..
<ardchoille> Never stray from the tree :)
<Biovore> and the fact you add edge in there at one point could also cause problems..
<dhiogjen> Biovore: automatix has not ruined anything, because it doesnt not have the dependencies required to install
<luca> level1_ checking right now where it might be
<dope> ok i got it
<Biovore> dhiogjen: maybe time for a dist-upgrade..
<dhiogjen> Biovore: i removed edge
<dhiogjen> Biovore: but i only installed it because i was able to install mplayer
<Biovore> and your running dapper right..  you probably have edge stuff installed
<dhiogjen> Biovore: i'm considering it.
<titanix88> dhiogjen try synaptic adept sucks
<dhiogjen> Biovore: but i fear i dont have the necessary files to >_<
<Biovore> Might just want to dist-upgrade
<dope> drwxrwxr-x what does the "d" mean at the beginning
<dhiogjen> titanix88: how do i use synaptix?
<dhiogjen> titanix88: how do i use synaptic?*
<level1_> luca: thanks
* Biovore uses apt.. the first and still the best..
<titanix88> first install it:sudo apt-get install synaptic
<dhiogjen> Biovore: eh, forget it.  this is my grandfathers comp anyway.  i'll probably install SUSE on here to make it easier for him.  at least it has most of this stuff pre-configured
<dhiogjen> titanix88: can't install synaptic
<dhiogjen> titanix88: depends on a bunch of files apt can't install
<luca> level1_ it's not in the share/apps folder :-/
<Biovore> his box it totaly hosed.. hes probably going to have to use apt-get dist-upgrade after updating his /etc/apt/sources.list file to edgy sources..
<luca> I do not know then
<raylu> dhiogjen, why do you want synaptic?
<dhiogjen> titanix88: how terribly cruel this OS is -_-
<dhiogjen> raylu: because it might make it possible for me to install mplayer
<Biovore> well you kinda broke it when you started playing with the repos..
<dhiogjen> raylu: or anything capable of playing back wmv
<elite101_> someone hacked my svn help
<raylu> why not just download a standard sources.list?
<elite101_> how can i set a firewall they hacked my svn
<raylu> elite101_, svnserve or apache/httpd?
<dhiogjen> Biovore: i only played with the repos because it was already broken. i'm using the backed up  file now
<elite101_> one of the too when i ever i go on this site it show this evil skinnned cow
<luca> dhiogjen you are talking nonsense :-/ what packages can't your system install, which are needed for synaptic?
<raylu> ...
* Biovore notes that automatix messes with the repos when you install it..
<fotoflo_> Biovore, cccool, iiiits workinggg,. the   keyboaaard iiis aaaaaa bbbittt ffffed  upppp thoooough.....
<luca> Biovore: not that true
<dhiogjen> Biovore: i never installed automatix
<Biovore> hes got all his deps messed up..
<luca> it adds ONE repo
<raylu> synaptic won't do anything adept can't
<raylu> you shoudl try apt-get and aptitude first
<dhiogjen> Biovore: ^^^^^
<elite101_> i need help thoes idiots over at #psp-programming how do i access it to delete the html files from the website on the svn?
<pyro> How do I reset adept manager, every time i open it it says theres a install pending or something!
<Biovore> and updates of kde stuff and then breaks the ubuntu update paths..
<luca> I have had installed it for ages and no problem came from it :)
<titanix88> dhiogjen:no it was not if u have not messed up repos in the first place
<dhiogjen> raylu: i've already tried
<luca> oh by the way
<luca> anyone else here having problems with knetworkmanager?
<dhiogjen> titanix88: right now, i am using the sources list that came with my install
<dhiogjen> the one that was backed up
<raylu> luca, gui ftl :P
<Biovore> luca: yeah.. its kinda quirky
<dhiogjen> and i am having problems galore
<luca> two times out of three when I boot the program does not load properly :(
<Biovore> luca: its a novell thing.. so go figure..
<pyro> How do I reset adept manager, every time i open it it says theres a install pending or something!
<elite101_> can someone one go  into my svn and delete what ever stuff is in there
<luca> any good substitute then?
<fotoflo_> ok, i disabled keyboard repeat, and everything seems to be working nicely!
<hamadooo> i did format 3 times in 3 days :>
<luca> pyro: open a konsole and do sudo dpkg --configure -a
<fotoflo_> its a bit slow though, over 54Mbps wifi
<dhiogjen> titanix: h/o, i'm trying apt-get -f install
<luca> something might be messed up with apt
<hamadooo> removeing and installing ubuntu
<luca> ok rebooting see you later
<hamadooo> how can i make ubuntu my default booting
<titanix88> dhiogjen sudo apt-get update ?
<elite101_> help there hacking into my svn
<elite101_> i need firewall something
<dhiogjen> titanix88: did it
<raylu> hamadooo, /etc/boot/menu.lst, change it to saved
<dhiogjen> titanix88: quite a few times
<hamadooo> ok
<elite101_> please there are messing up my websites with cows that are skinned
<raylu> hamadooo, */boot/grub/menu.lst, sorry
<Biovore> elite101_: http://svnbook.red-bean.com/   I suggest you try reading it..
<hamadooo> which one now ?
<hamadooo> oh ok
<elite101_> okay thanks
<elite101_> but there doing more stuff i think
<hamadooo> should i be r oot
<raylu> hamadooo, yes
<dhiogjen> titanix88: http://paste.debian.net/33171
<Biovore> elite101_: you can also turn off you svn server..
<elite101_> how
<elite101_> please tell me
<raylu> you shouldn't expose your svn server to the internet
<raylu> before securing it
<raylu> (duh?)
<elite101_> they wont stop screwing around
<Biovore> elite101_: depends on how you have it setup..
<hamadooo> what's the notbad in ubuntu i forgot
<raylu> and if you have no idea how, then you probably shouldn't be running one to begin with...
<elite101_> i never set one up thou
<pyro> elite101 install windows
<raylu> hamadooo, kate
<elite101_> but how did that make this website so its a cow that is skinned
<raylu> elite101_, if it's not your server, then why did you tell us that it...was your server?
<elite101_> i have no svn? but there hacking into mykubuntu with solorais
<elite101_> i have no server i never set one up but thats what they said
<raylu> elite101_> help there hacking into my svn
<raylu> ...
<hamadooo> gmote or somthing like that
<raylu> hamadooo, what?
<Biovore> raylu: yeah.. I don't get it ether..
<elite101_> i knopw but thats what they said
<hamadooo> how can i edit the file
<hamadooo> boot/grub/menu.lst       this file
<raylu> elite101_, your confusion is confusing us
<raylu> hamadooo, alt+f2 > kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<craig_> AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!
<raylu> please note that /dir/file is very different from dir/file
<Biovore> yeah.. might want to read that book I posted you before you do any SVN stuff..
<raylu> elite101_, that too ^
<pyro> whats the status on beryl? did that merge back with that other program?
<Biovore> RTFM for the win!!! :-)
<raylu> pyro, compiz? it's merging, last i heard
<raylu> but in this case, it's RTFB
<Biovore> that stuff is in constant flux..
<pyro> nice
<hamadooo> ok thanx
<raylu> hamadooo, you found the line to change?
<pyro> so what do you suggest running for now? compiz or beryl?
<hamadooo> yeah (:
<hamadooo> i'll make windows first
<raylu> pyro, cli only; abandon the mouse
<Biovore> I don't do eather... alot fo bugs still
<dhiogjen> Pyro: beryl
<hamadooo> the default
<raylu> hamadooo, er...there is a "default 0" line
<raylu> that you can change to "default saved"
<dhiogjen> Pyro: if you like your head not aching
<hamadooo> ok
<pyro> i've used both
<fotoflo_> hmm desktop sharing is SLOW
<raylu> then compiz
<pyro> just didnt know if one is more worked on now or whatever
<lbarrios> buenas
<dhiogjen> pyro: beryl is considerably better atm
<raylu> fotoflo_, what do you need it for? X11 over ssh is nice
<hamadooo> <raylu> thank you very much it worked
<Biovore> fotoflo_: well yeah.. its over a network connection.. you can change the rate can make compress better.. also disable the background in the desktop.
<fotoflo_> i used desktop sharing on GNOME, so im used to it...
<raylu> hamadooo, no problem
<fotoflo_> it was faster
<robert__> hey everyone
<craig_> GNOME sucks
<fotoflo_> raylu: i mainly need it to control XMMS
<robert__> lol
<Biovore> fotoflo_: rdp is slower for some reason..
<raylu> fotoflo_, you're using it just to play music? consider mpd/mpc
<lbarrios> hey... i am a newbie in linux, and I have the same problem as many others as I saw: installing flash in AMD64 feisty fawn
<fotoflo_> X11 over SSH?
<Biovore> fotoflo_: I think xmms has a remote control method you can do over a ssh connection..
<lbarrios> can anybody help me
<craig_> hmm maybe i can
<raylu> fotoflo_, are you controlling it from a windows computer?
<fotoflo_> Biovore, with gui?
<lbarrios> published tutorial did not work
<fotoflo_> yeah
<fotoflo_> window
<fotoflo_> s
<craig_> are you installing flash as a plugin
<lbarrios> for firefox. yes
<titanix88> dhiogjen did u update ur distro or installed something from edgy.try a fresh dapper apt sources list from someone here
<titanix88> dhiogjen did u update ur distro or installed something from edgy.try a fresh dapper apt sources list from someone here
<raylu> fotoflo_, elite101_> help there hacking into my svn
<raylu> oops
<raylu> fotoflo_, http://x.cygwin.com/docs/ug/using-remote-apps.html
<Biovore> lbarrios: There are some things that don't work on 64bit yet.. (I think there doing some voodoo to make the 32bit flash plugin to work on the 64bit platform)
<craig_> macromedia flash...yeh??
<raylu> *adobe
<craig_> W/E
<craig_> lolz
<lbarrios> yep
<raylu> don't refer to the crap-ified flash as something macromedia would make
<robert__> the new flash is worse than the old was
<raylu> ^^
<lbarrios> well, i tried to install the i386 version but it did not work either!
<robert__> adobe has crapped on it
<Biovore> lbarrios: well it won't.. well not with out some voodoo..
<craig_> no it wouldnt
<robert__> i remember never having flash problems in the beginning
<robert__> now... all the time
<raylu> i *never remember* having them either
<robert__> and as much as i live in youtube...
<raylu> fotoflo_, yt?
<fotoflo_> yt?
<raylu> you there?
<raylu> lol, are you reading the cygwin stuff?
<fotoflo_> heh yeah
<elite101> #psp-programming
<fotoflo_> reading
<raylu> ^^
<raylu> but if what Biovore says is true about xmms over ssh, that'd be a much easier solution
<lbarrios> well, the problem is that I am trying to convince my kids of using linux instead of XP.. but if I do not have much to offer...
<craig_> 127.0.0.1
<ice9__> HELLO! I AM THE SCORPION KING
<raylu> !hi | ice9__
<ubotu> ice9__: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<robert__> speaking of youtube... this is funny....
<craig_> Linux is weeeeyyy better
<fotoflo_> wow, gpd looks good
<robert__> http://youtube.com/watch?v=9VeFEL5t_pU
<Biovore> well you can run command on a remote shell that signal xmms to play/stop/next/prev etc..
<raylu> lbarrios, what do your kids do?
<ice9__> thanks for the greetings, friends!
<titanix88> dhiogjen or try a fresh install.:)
<lbarrios> they are only 7 and 4
<fotoflo_> you guys seen pitchfork?
<raylu> ...so, internet games?
<lbarrios> yep
<craig_> I have a dual  boot.....XP 4 gamez + Linux 4 everything else
<raylu> i think some study was done on little kids using windows and linux
<raylu> and the linux kids seemed to have a much easier time migrating to windows than vice-versa
<elite101> if i never heard of svn should i have one for being on kubuntu?
<hamadooo> now in windows we have the cleaup tool to remove all the unwanted files ...... what about ubuntu ??/
<elite101> i never set one up before so i should not have it enabled?
<ice9__> ya man, I'm freakin 22 and I'm having a hell of a time using this !
<Biovore> svn isn't install by defualt on ubuntu
<raylu> elite101, is the svn actually running on your own computer?
<elite101> okay so i dont have to worry about it at all
<elite101> no
<elite101> i never heard of it
<raylu> elite101, then you are still confused :P
<raylu> you need to slow down
<Biovore> well then someone pulling your leg then.. I guess..
<raylu> or you're misinterpreting what someone is telling you and are now pulling on our respective legs
<robert__> linux is getting easier and easier... now, if only BSD was as easy
<elite101> okay but they hacked into my computer okay with soloaris another "hacker os" they called it
<Biovore> robert__: pcbsd?
<elite101> okay
<lbarrios> will it worth if I try to install the i36 ver of kubuntu?
<raylu> robert__, how's BSD's wireless support? they have something called "project evil" which is the equiv of ndis, right?
<elite101> its just that they are screwing around with stuff
<robert__> pcbsd has almost no good hardware support
<raylu> lbarrios, probably not atm
<Biovore> raylu: ndis = evil.. thus project evil..
<lbarrios> atm?
<Biovore> :-P
<craig_> wait a bit until the 64bit flash comes out
<robert__> pcbsd does not support intel centrino wi-fi chipsets
<raylu> Biovore, so is project evil just as good as ndis?
<robert__> and that is what i have
<Biovore> no clue..
<elite101> svn is not running on my computer i never downloaded it set it up at all so i should not have one?
<lbarrios> ok craig
<dhq> how do i direct ip to another ip inside a network ie all the network traffic should pass through one main pc then the internet
<raylu> is there a list of supported chipsets, robert__?
<hamadooo> now in windows we have the cleaup tool to remove all the unwanted files ...... what about ubuntu ??/?
<fotoflo_> hmm someone should write an MPD plugin for winamp!
<robert__> there are more and more as time goes on, but not like under linux
<fotoflo_> that would make it sweet
<raylu> hamadooo, we have aptitude
<raylu> hamadooo, /adept/apt/synaptic
<Biovore> elite101: pop open a shell and type svn --version, does it say its there..
<hamadooo> where is that ?
<robert__> fotofolio, what about one possibly being under xmms already?
<elite101> how can they hack into kubuntu i thought it was secure
<elite101> 1min
<raylu> hamadooo, the package manager shouldn't leave behind files
<robert__> raylu... they have an HCL on their website
<Biovore> elite101: it only as secure at the nub using it..
<elite101> a shell? terminal
<fotoflo_> robert__, huh?
<raylu> robert__, link pleaseS?
<hamadooo> how can i remove them ??
<Biovore> elite101: same thing.. command line interface.. bash prompt
<raylu> hamadooo, ...remove what?
<hamadooo> these files ?
<elite101> what whats a shelll?
<raylu> hamadooo, er...i think you misunderstood me
<Biovore> oh god.. someone shoot me!!!
<elite101> okay so just type svn
<raylu> hamadooo, apt/aptitude/adept/synaptic is your package manager
<hamadooo> yeah i know
<elite101> command not found
<raylu> and it does clean uninstalls, unlike many windows installers
<Biovore> elite101: good news.. you don't have svn
<raylu> elite101, then wtf; how are you accessing the svn?
<Biovore> good point..
<hamadooo> i mean when you browse the internet . must be somefile ...
<fotoflo_> i still think VNC is going to be the best choice
<raylu> Biovore, that just means he doesn't have the svn client. the server is svnserve or mod_dav for apache2
<elite101> okay how did they screw up my computer
<hamadooo> how can we remove them in order to make the computer more faster
<Biovore> raylu: possibly..
<raylu> elite101, more importantly, how are you viewing the svn?
<robert__> raylu... here is the freebsd HCL, which PCBSD uses since it's based on freebsd
<hamadooo> like in window we go to system tools .. then cleaup
<raylu> hamadooo, oh, you mean firefox's temporary files?
<Biovore> webrowser to a remote websvn?
<hamadooo> yeah
<robert__> http://www.cyberciti.biz/files/freebsd-hardware-compatibility-list.html
<raylu> hamadooo, removing those in windows doesn't actually make your disk faster
<hamadooo> internet temporary files
<elite101> they had this website somethi9ng like test90.nimp.org or something i clicked on it and this webpage of this skinned cow came up and i coudnt exit it ?
<raylu> hamadooo, and in linux, the existence of a swap partition means that it won't either
<elite101> but i ask my friend if he would try it and it was normal but for me its not
<raylu> hamadooo, in windows, until you have less free space than needed paging file size, it won't make a difference either
<hamadooo> aha
<raylu> hamadooo, in fact, web browsing is faster if you cache more files
<raylu> so leaving those files is recommended (by me, at least, for normal usage)
<elite101> they hacked something of mine to make me show that website the index.html
<hamadooo> right cuz there are already in my pc i don't have to download them again
<raylu> elite101, no, that is extremely unlike. what webrowser are you using and where is the webpage?
<raylu> hamadooo, you should try going into firefox and typing "about:config" into the address bar
<raylu> hamadooo, then searching for "pip". double-click on http pipelining
<robert__> about:config is indispensible
<Biovore> elite101: you running apache?
<elite101> 1sec its a psp webpage they steal codes from ppl that make apps and stuff
<robert__> once you learn about it, life becomes easy
<raylu> Biovore, if he is, i doubt he could keep it up :P
<Biovore> rgr
<hamadooo> ok
<Biovore> I don't think know what he is doing..
<robert__> lol
<elite101> no
<Biovore> RTFM == Read the #$%@ Manual..
<raylu> the apple marketing team studies a clone of elite101
<robert__> the joy of dicking around with operating systems
<elite101> not running any internet thing brandnew install of kubuntu
<elite101> whats that?
<Biovore> raylu: lol
<raylu> what's what?
<elite101> a clone?
<raylu> yes...a atom-by-atom clone
<raylu> it's a joke; don't worry about it
* Biovore thinks so as well..
<elite101> okay
<K-Ryan> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<elite101> because i am scared there going to screw ssomething up
<raylu> elite101, the safest computer is one that's not running
<raylu> ^^
<robert__> elite... you learn by making mistakes
<elite101> i know lol
<Biovore> well apparently you "stealing code"  Mess with people who know, you might get burned..
<raylu> robert__, i'll see what you can learn from a fried hard drive :P
<robert__> if you don't break it you will never learn
<elite101> what?
<elite101> not me
<elite101> them
<robert__> raylu... it's called trip to best buy to get another HDD
<elite101> i told them not too but they then said oh well and then the gave me this link to his website but it was a trap one
<hamadooo> elite .. in 3 days o formated my laptop 3 times
<Biovore> do you have this code on your computer?
<hamadooo> and ubuntu working good now
<robert__> i reinstall at least once a month
<raylu> hamadooo, do your kids have their own computers or do they share yours?
<robert__> i test and learn some much in a month my hard drive is full of crap
<hamadooo> well i don't have kid .... and i have my own laptop
<robert__> and i've been a linux user since '98... always learning
<raylu> er...maybe i'm confusing you for someone else...
<wsjunior> is #ubuntu+1 the right channel to solve gutsy tribe 3 doubts?!
<elite101> www.test30.on.nimp.org!!! this website i cant click on it or im going to have a heartattack its a psp website forother ppl but for me its a cow skinned and the screen comes up 30times
<Biovore> wsjunior: rgr
<elite101> www.test30.on.nimp.com
<elite101> wait sorry
<elite101> www.test30.on.nimp.org
<hamadooo> :)
<elite101> thats what they gave me test30 is the guy they steal the code from
* mode/#kubuntu [+o BirthdayHobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@d36-88-138.home1.cgocable.net]  by BirthdayHobbsee
* elite101 was kicked off #kubuntu by BirthdayHobbsee (BirthdayHobbsee)
<BirthdayHobbsee> DONT VISIT THAT LINK
<wsjunior> Biovore: sorry, rgr stands for .. ?
<robert__> elite... just don't click on goatse sites either.... or half the links on slashdot
<robert__> the evil of tubgirl links on slashdot is legendary
<raylu> lol, too late =\
<raylu> wsjunior, "roger," i believe
<Biovore> wsjunior: rgr = roger, yes, agree
<wsjunior> indeed ;)
<raylu> BirthdayHobbsee, it's just a prank, right? nothing actually harmful?
<BirthdayHobbsee> raylu: it often has backdoors
<raylu> er...
<raylu> often has?
<BirthdayHobbsee> raylu: so is very dangerous on windows-based machines.  of course, could be on linux based machines
<robert__> dangerous javascript... rootkits, etc.
<BirthdayHobbsee> depending on what the payload actually is
<raylu> hrm...well, i just visited it from a windows machine :P
<raylu> but i'm pretty sure i'm safe
<BirthdayHobbsee> i say often, although i suspect it's always
<craig_> an easy way to remove hackers from your system.....Disconnect all network connections, both wired and wireless....EASY
<BirthdayHobbsee> raylu: uh, you may want to run a spyware/adware scan, remove all cookies and cache, etc.
<robert__> fire up wireshark and see what the packet happenings are
<raylu> and, to remove all virii, disconnect all hard drives ^^
<craig_> yes
<raylu> BirthdayHobbsee, i still don't understand how cookies are harmful
<BirthdayHobbsee> raylu: it was more the other bits.  it usually tries to download more than just cookies
<raylu> i'm just wondering in general; starting spybot ^^
<robert__> cookies are harmful if they are of the "red sheriff" tracking variety
<raylu> er...what does that mean? :(
<robert__> go look it up
<robert__> cookies can be privacy nightmares
<raylu> Red Sheriff recently began testing new services in New Zealand and has been tracking the surfing habits of over 60000 kiwi surfers for months, ...
<Biovore> yup..
<robert__> you have to trust the sites you visit or have cookies turned off, which makes any SSO site useless
<robert__> or surf through a proxy server
<robert__> preferrably HTTPS
<raylu>  i feel that cookies are abused nowadays
<robert__> then it doesn't matter unless you get an evil payload
<robert__> they are
<raylu> kinda like html tables were
<michael-3142> does any one know how to configure a palm with kpilot through a usb?
<raylu> michael-3142, specific problem?
<michael-3142> I do not know the device (/dev/????) to use for the sync
<robert__> html tables really only worked well in NN they were crap in IE
<robert__> css saved the day
<michael-3142> raylu: I don't have a /dev/pilot in my /dev directory
<hamadooo> is there a good site for ubuntu themes
<robert__> hama... what desktop? gnome or kde?
<hamadooo> gnome
<guitarmaniac> gnome-look.org
<michael-3142> raylu: I am using a USB conection
<hamadooo> ok
<robert__> likes gnome
<michael-3142> raylu: what am I doing wrong.  does something have to be loaded into the kernal?
<guitarmaniac> yeah I prefer gnome, but I just installed kubuntu recently as its easier to configure everything I need
<robert__> anyone need some humor about now?
<guitarmaniac> why not
<robert__> http://youtube.com/watch?v=9VeFEL5t_pU
<robert__> funny
<guitarmaniac> I'll pass, dont have enough bandwidth left for the month to waste on youtube
<robert__> it's a 41 sec video
<guitarmaniac> ok then
<guitarmaniac> sounds good just from the title
<guitarmaniac> just did a fresh install of kubuntu yesterday so I have to install flash
<robert__> guitar... see that video?
<robert__> what kind of guitar do you like?
<Char80> Hi, how i can add perl package to kubuntu? (i just install kubuntu in my extended partition)
<guitarmaniac> i like a lot of guitars, mainly jacksons, ESPs and Ibanez
<robert__> i like hamer, ricks and gibsons, fender teles
<Char80> any suggestion?
<guitarmaniac> very different tastes :P
<robert__> you like female musicians.... good ones? check this girl drummer out... http://youtube.com/watch?v=cK4g4WtVe7o
<guitarmaniac> I mainly play metal so I like guitars that do that well. But any decent guitar should really be able to play any genre
<robert__> more the player than the guitar
<robert__> what bands?
<robert__> i used to like metal back in school, but not much any more
<guitarmaniac> Machine Head, Metallica, Lamb of God, Killswitch Engage
<robert__> all bands with cookie monster vocals...
<guitarmaniac> heres my last.fm profile: http://www.last.fm/guitarfreek
<guitarmaniac> Not really
<robert__> i prefer prog rock... Yes, Spock's Beard, Kansas
<guitarmaniac> Metallica and Machine Head dont really
<robert__> not too much
<guitarmaniac> Prog stuff is good too, I love Opeth and Mastodon
<guitarmaniac> bit of Tool and NIN
<lokki> why kget doesn't support multiple threads?
<robert__> that's more prog metal....
<robert__> you would like Porcupine Tree then
<guitarmaniac> probably, I have heard good things about them, but never actually heard them
<guitarmaniac> yeah im a metalhead at heart
<robert__> they are prog rock, a bit on the marillion side, but heavier
<robert__> i prefer old metal
<guitarmaniac> I like lots of stuff though, as long as the guitar is interesting
<stdin> !offtopic | guitarmaniac, robert__
<ubotu> guitarmaniac, robert__: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<guitarmaniac> I love John Butler
<robert__> offtopic, eh? i listen to metal on my kubuntu system... guitar... do you think metal sounds better through xmms or amarok?
<robert__> lol
<stdin> robert__: music tastes aren't support related :p
<underdog5004> lol
<underdog5004> just finished dawn of the dead (2005)...very well done!
<robert__> lol
<robert__> is thinking of switching back to ubuntu since my flash woes in kubuntu won't go away
<ksivaji> i had dual boot (windows and kubuntu) .just now i reinstalled windows now i cant load and boot linux kernel
<robert__> that's a boot loader issue
<underdog5004> !mbr
<robert__> windows overwrote grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<robert__> beat you, bot boy
<raylu> lol
<underdog5004> oh yeah, well, I got a link!
<underdog5004> lol
<raylu> but bot boy gave a link to instructions on how to fix it
<raylu> :P
<robert__> i would have
<robert__> lol
<underdog5004> hahahaha, we're all fast tonight
<raylu> but he beat you to it, eh?
<ksivaji> robert__  so i dont have grub on my disk is it?
<underdog5004> g'night all
<guitarmaniac> how do I install flash in knoqueror? I've never tried
<raylu> ksivaji, you do, but the mbr doesn't point to it
<robert__> you lost it when windows was installed
<hamadooo> what is the best msn in ubuntu which is similar to the windows msn
<robert__> install windows first, then linux
<raylu> hamadooo, in *kubuntu, i recommend kopete
<ksivaji> raylu how to make do that
<raylu> ksivaji, click the link ubotu gave
<robert__> hama....???????
<hamadooo> amd on ubuntu
<hamadooo> and*
<raylu> on ubuntu, i recommend kopete anyway :P though you could try compiling pidgin from source or using amsn
<hamadooo> is it similar to the windows msn
<robert__> oh, he's talking about IM
<raylu> no. unfortunately, they took out the ads, insane memory usage, and most of the other annoying features
<robert__> gave up on IM 3 years ago
<hamadooo> oh
<raylu> robert__, so what do you use now?
<guitarmaniac> IRC?
<robert__> email
<guitarmaniac> or that
<raylu> lol...downgrading?
<guitarmaniac> :P
<raylu> what is the practical use of e-mail?
<robert__> i'm getting old school the more i use linux
<robert__> i prefer being unreachable most of the time
<robert__> the asynchronous virtues of email allow this
<raylu> robert__, so set your im client to hide most messages and let you read them at your leisure later
<robert__> i used to do that, but having a family now makes that even harder
<raylu> \=
<robert__> i'm lucky to find time to be here, even at 2 AM
<raylu> email violates the "information should come to you" idea
<guitarmaniac> How do I install flash in konqueror? never tried before
<raylu> guitarmaniac, does it do anything when you visit a flash-enabled page, by any chance?
<robert__> guitar... through adept
<robert__> flashplayer-nonfree
<guitarmaniac> a link to the adobe site i think
<guitarmaniac> cheers
<guitarmaniac> should have check the repos but was too lazy :P
<robert__> but doing it that way sometimes Konq won't pick it up even if you force it to re read plugins
<robert__> i use nothing but Konq under kubuntu
<hamadooo> what about amsn ??
<robert__> try kopete...
<robert__> it's a nice client if you use IM
<hamadooo> it's not similar to the real one
<robert__> who cares... learn something new...
<hamadooo> someone told me amsn similer
<hamadooo> loool
<robert__> broaden your IM horizons
<raylu> hamadooo, why in the world would you want the new one?
<raylu> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/6908064.stm
<raylu> is it just me or...
<raylu> does the caption that reads
<raylu> "Gambling sites were the first targets of web extortionists"
<raylu> have a picture of horses?
<hamadooo> lol
<robert__> needs to win the lottery so i can become a luddite recluse on some island with no computers
<robert__> should have become a vet... avoided the hell that is computers :)
<robert__> i knew my college major was a mistake....LOL
<raylu> you can run, but you can't hide ^^
<robert__> too true
<robert__> i've been a computer user for 25 years now... no going back
<raylu> and when you do, i'll have a typewriter virus prepared for you ^^
<robert__> i lovingly recall my commodore 64 back in '82
<raylu> someone i know has an old solaris
<raylu> i moved his files off of it onto his newer computer
<raylu> but he says that he needs to keep the old computer
<raylu> and he needs to keep it on, because
<robert__> you think ubuntu support is hard... try waiting for answer the next month in creative computing magazine.... that's asynchronous support
<raylu> if he doesn't hear that fan running, he'll go crazy
<robert__> lol
<lokki> komodor 64
<robert__> loved programming in basic back in the day
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@d36-88-138.home1.cgocable.net]  by BirthdayHobbsee
<lokki> python rulez!
<raylu> strange that you'd say that
<robert__> rules what?
<raylu> i'm about to start poking at python for xchat
<robert__> python has its place
<lokki> are you building an irc bot ?
<raylu> no
<Mo0oSaH> Hello everyone.
<robert__> all it is a good OO scripting language
<raylu> xchat is an irc client
<lokki> i know
<robert__> prefers ruby over python
<robert__> smae idea, better implementation
<raylu> have you used rbot, robert__?
<robert__> cant say i have
<raylu> it's in the repos
<robert__> what's it for?
<raylu> its an irc bot
<robert__> oh
<robert__> i don't do bots
<raylu> but my knowledge of ruby is next to zero
<raylu> so i can't even get the "opme" plugin to not op everyone :P
<c0mp13371331337> Here's something I've been trying my hands at for a while, maybe someone here can help....  Just installed a slave drive.  It came from a Windoze box, so it's got an NTFS filesystem, all Windoze directories, etc.  Just looking to reformat and use as extra media storage.  Is there a way to do this right from KDE/command-line?
<ShockValue> is there some kind of program that will allow me to view network usage by process or program?  im curious how much bandwidth one particular program is using
<robert__> ruby is easier to learn to python from what i personally have experienced
<robert__> they're all based on C anyway
<ShockValue> c0mp13371331337: figure out what device it is (dmesg) and then cfdisk /dev/<yourdevice>
<stdin> c0mp13371331337: what, reformat it?
<raylu> and here i was thinking the python quit() woulud quit just the console :(
<ShockValue> c0mp13371331337: but becarefull you get the right drive, or you'll hoze your box
<robert__> that python console drives me nuts
<lokki> there are not good math libreries in ruby.
<robert__> lokki...what
<robert__> ?
<lokki> like numpy
<robert__> there are plenty of math libs for ruby
<ice9__> weddep
<robert__> not as good as python, i'll admit, but it depends on what you do and need
<robert__> python has better stuff than perl these days
<robert__> but then again, guido van rossum was a math guy AND an programmer, so that's one reason it's good at math out of the gate
<robert__> perl is wreck with stuff like OO added on as an afterthought
<lokki> guido didn't write numpy
<robert__> no, he wrote python
<ksivaji> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<robert__> what i'm saying is that python handles math better out of the box than perl or ruby
<zero> what about C?
<robert__> python is written in C as is ruby
<robert__> plain old C is a anightmare
<wolferine> thats why so many use it :)
<zero> i am learning C atm
<wolferine> zero too bad :(
<robert__> learn it yes, but C is a system language
<robert__> not used for much else
<zero> learning C before C++ is really good though
<zero> it helps you learn C much easier
<zero> C++*
<robert__> zero... C++ is hard to understand without understanding C first... can be done, but comes much harder
<robert__> after C, everything is easy but maybe LISP
<wolferine> learn Java, then C#
<wolferine> :)
<zero> i cant install anything from adept installer what am i gonna do? :(
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<robert__> java is becoming less and less relevant as time goes on
<zero> yeah i noticed that
<zero> but can anyone help me please?
<robert__> ubotu... how about some onion rings and a dr. pepper
<wolferine> zero install from command line?
<Mo0oSaH> zero what's the issue
<zero> i cant see all the applications that are available and the ones i see are grey colored so i cant click them
<zero> i tried sudo apt-get install something
<zero> but it didnt work
<wolferine> why not?
<zero> idk
<wolferine> error msg would be cool
<zero> i think it doesnt seach the internet
<wolferine> idk wont really cut it
<robert__> zero... what the package in question in the repo?
<Mo0oSaH> zero did you see if your repos are alright?
<robert__> er, was
* wolferine sneezes on zero
<wolferine> nite ppl, off to bed
<zero> ok
<robert__> l8r
<Mo0oSaH> night wolferine
<zero> what do you mean robert?
<robert__> off to bed myself in a min
<zero> actually what are repos?
<robert__> repositories
<zero> what about them?
<robert__> where the programs you want can be dowloaded from
<stdin> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<zero> how do i check if they are ok?
<zero> hey stdin... we talked yesterday
<robert__> see above link
<stdin> did we? :p
<zero> i was |Zero|H|I|T| yesterday
<stdin> ahh, yes
<stdin> you were the one who ran out of space in /usr
<robert__> stdin, he just didn't stdout very well
<zero> yeah
<zero> i reinstalled kubuntu
<robert__> lol
<robert__> time to go to bed
<robert__> it's 0230
<robert__> later all...
<zero> good night robert!
<stdin> good, the best way to learn is "install -> do something wrong -> reinstall & repeat"
<zero> stdin what do you have at adept manager > manage repositories > Third Party Software?
<stdin> 1 sec, I'll look
<ksivaji> stdin hi
<stdin> hi ksivaji
<ksivaji> is there any command for quick reboot
<stdin> ksivaji: how quick? :p
<ksivaji> like kexec
<yeniklasor> How can I check how much space left on my hdd (/) ?
<zero> df -h
<yeniklasor> ok
<yeniklasor> thanks
<zero> someone told me this one yesterday :D
<yeniklasor> oh i m lucky :)
<zero> or the day before yesterday :S
<yeniklasor> hehe
<stdin> for normal reboot i'd so "shutdown -r now", to to an instand reboot I'd do "Alt+StsReq+B" from a console
<zero> stdin what about the repositories?
<stdin> zero: nothing
<zero> you have nothing at third party software?
<stdin> nope
<zero> at kubuntu software?
<zero> i have everything clicked and download from greece, should i change it to download from main server?
<stdin> I have all the boxes ticked
<zero> where do you dl from?
<lokki> what's your vrms output?
<zero> mine?
<stdin> zero: the UK server
<zero> oh...
<lokki> yeah
<zero> vrms is a cmd?
<lokki> yeah
<zero> full upgrading adept manager is good?
<raylu> cs load scripts/cs.py
<zero> it is not installed
<raylu> oops
<zero> safe upgrade or full upgrade is better?
<jl> wow - tribe3 still messes up my default screen rez :(
<jl> completely fresh install
<zero> i get that with postal 2 too :(
<zero> stdin?
<stdin> zero: both are fine, full upgrade some packages that aren't normally upgraded with the "safe" upgrade
<zero> which one do you use?
<stdin> jl: btw, adept is broken right now in tribe3. so I hope you don't rely on it :p
<stdin> zero: I just do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<stdin> zero: which is a "Full upgrade" in adept
<zero> oh cool
<zero> thats what i am doing atm
<rancidlm> hello can some one please help me with kubuntu, i am New to kubuntu but a long time user of ubuntu, i am using knetworkmanager but for some reason it doesn't ask to save my wep keys in a keyring.. like gnome-netowrkmanager, am i doing something wrong?
<jl> i'm using sudo apt-get
<stdin> I normally don't use any GUI package manager
<zero> is there a way to disable the login screen?
<raylu> you mean automatic login?
<zero> and just log in terminal
<zero> no
<raylu> lol, i was trying to get this too
<raylu> i'm pretty sure it involves runlevels
<zero> just to press zero and then password
<jl> anyone have good scripts to run after fresh install? i've already apt-got update, then did sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<stdin> 2 ways...
<raylu> "cat /etc/rc2.d/README"
<zero> and then startx
<zero> oh...
<rancidlm> any one help me with this kde keyring problem?
<stdin> zero: if it's a one off, just boot into recovery mode
<stdin> zero: if not then run "sudo update-rc.d -f kdm remoce
<stdin> opps, remove, not remoce
<raylu> o.0
<raylu> we have to use -f?
<raylu> it said i might need to force it, but forcing stuff is bad, so i didn't do it :P
<stdin> raylu: unless you remove the init script all together
<raylu> what would that command actually do?
<zero> sometimes when i click to open something like adept or system settings it loads and then disappears what is the issue?
<raylu> because i just did what /etc/rc2.d/README said
<zero> i think i dont wanna remove anything
<stdin> raylu: removes the links in /etc/rc?.d/
<raylu> ah, excellent
<raylu> zero, they're just symlinks; you're technically not removing anything
<zero> and i can make the login screen return if i wna
<zero> want*
<zero> ?
<raylu> yes
<raylu> with defaults, i believe
<stdin> zero: or just do  "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start"
<raylu> "sudo update-rc.d kdm defaults
<stdin> again. if it's a one-off
<zero> what about the disappearing thing?
<jl> so - even with tribe 3 - i must manually edit xorg.conf to get full screen rez?
<raylu> zero: sudo update-rc.d -n -f kdm remove
<raylu> that won't do anything; try it
<zero> and when i exit postal the resolution changes to 800x600 and this sucks what should i do?
<zero> i change it from system settings but doesnt change
<zero> the only way to change it is to do ctrl+alt+backspace?
<jl> wow - even after restarting x - after editing my xorg.conf - i still dont have full resolution
<raylu> jl, do you ever get full resolution?
<Mo0oSaH> ji did you get it in Fiesty?
<jl> i'm running a FRESH install of tribe 3 - 7.10 kubuntu release 2 days ago
<Mo0oSaH> but did you ever get full resolution to work before?
<jl> raylu - yes, on normal sidux and gentoo and debian i get full rez - usually editing xorg.conf works on those
<jl> it did not work for tribe3
<raylu> jl, you could copy your xorg.conf over...telling us that you merely made changes to your xorg doesn't really mean anything
<jl> i added the rez in quotes - in the spot where it goes
<jl> i know that part - nothing to see
<zero> i click to load something it starts loading and then disappears, is it with kubuntu or what?
<stdin> zero: that happens when, for some reason, the app just doesn't start
<Mo0oSaH> I have that to me alot
<zero> it is at the taskbar loading
<Mo0oSaH> usually just ignore it click again...
<stdin> zero: kdesu is normally to blame with adept
<zero> an example
<zero> i just clicked postal 2
<zero> its a game
<zero> started loading
<zero> and then disappeared
<stdin> zero: the taskbar item doesn't mean it's loading. it means that kde ran the command and is waiting for it
<zero> this happened twice now
<Mo0oSaH> might be an issue with the game
<zero> but postal was loading
<zero> a screen came
<stdin> best thing to do is run it from konsole
<zero> telling about violence and all that
<zero> it worked yesterday..
<zero> i will try konsole
<jl> anyone else here running tribe3?
<stdin> jl: best place for help is in #ubuntu+1
<zero> what cmd do i use to open exe?
<Mo0oSaH> ji try #ubuntu+1 also for troubleshooting.... usually someone might know the answer there
* Mo0oSaH chokes stdin
<stdin> zero: wine file.exe
<zero> if it is a linux file
<zero> that just opens the game when clicked
<zero> it is a shell script
<stdin> .exe files aren't linux files
<zero> i meant executable which are executed when clicking
<stdin> zero: is it on your desktop ?
<zero> i am at the /home/zero/postal2/
<Mo0oSaH> zero you mean .sh file?
<zero> yeah i think
<stdin> zero: just type "./" then the file name
<stdin> zero: like: ./postal
<zero> thanks!
<zero> instead of the warning screen a black screen opened :S
<ksivaji> please one help me i cant restore grub loader after installing windows
<zero> oh fuck
<zero> lol
<stdin> !language
<zero> i forgot to install nvidia drivers
<zero> sorry...
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<zero> i am sorry
<zero> i dont usually talk like that
<stdin> I do, just not in IRC  ;)
<Mo0oSaH> lol
<Mo0oSaH> haha
<zero> lol
<zero> i usually hang out at other ircs
<jl> geez, sorry i was kicked out of my session - lost the kubuntu tribe3 help channel :(
<Mo0oSaH> If I got half a penny everytime I said that word, i'd be a billionaire
<jl> was it kubuntu-1?
<Mo0oSaH> ubuntu+1
<zero> rofl
<zero> i have to make kubuntu look cooler
<Mo0oSaH> Beryl ftw
<zero> beryl is cool
<ksivaji> please one help me i cant restore grub loader after installing windows
<stdin> superkaramba's nice too
<ksivaji> stdin :
<zero> i just need some good themes and all that
<stdin> ksivaji: what did you try
<stdin> zero: http://kde-look.org
<zero> thanks stdin
<ksivaji> i gone through manual which ubotu gave me still cant restore
<zero> what do you want to do?
<ksivaji> i want to boot my system normally using grub
<stdin> zero: so you've mounted your root somewhere and ran "sudo grub-install --root-dir=/the/place/you/mounted/it /dev/hda" or something like that?
<zero> no...
<stdin> heh, that was meant for ksivaji
<zero> thats what i thought
<ksivaji> stdin my name
<ice9__> HELLO I AM THE SCORPION KING
<vzduch> ice9__: good for you
<ice9__> thanks
<stdin> ice9__: if you want to mess about, #kubuntu-offtopic is for you
<ice9__> nothing but business in here or what?!
<stdin> ice9__: like ubotu says
<stdin> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ice9__> fuck
<stdin> and..
<stdin> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ice9__> jesus
<ksivaji> stdin http://pastebin.com/d5185ef88
<underdog5004> ice9_, shall we call an op?
<stdin> ksivaji: which is your root partition?
* underdog5004 goes back into hibernation for the night
<ksivaji>  /dev/hdb3
<mimik> how do you make Detailed List the default view?
<stdin> ksivaji: have you mounted it yat?
<c0mp13371331337> For a slave media drive in Kubuntu, what filesystem should be used?
<stdin> c0mp13371331337: ext3 is probably best
<ksivaji> stdin ya /dev/hdb3 is mounted at /
<Mo0oSaH> c0mp13371331337: but it doesn't really matter, i don't think
<mimik> c0mp: unless you want to share it with windows
<mimik> then vfat
<c0mp13371331337> cfdisk doesn't give the option, MoOoSaH.
<stdin> ksivaji: huh? you said you don't have grub, so how is it mounted on /
<stdin> ?
<vzduch> mimik: you can use ext3 for sharing w/ Windows
<mimik> really? heh, didnt know that
<mimik> how stable is it?
<Mo0oSaH> it works...
<c0mp13371331337> Windows doesn't matter, I'm just looking for a bit of extra media storage on my linux box
<ksivaji> stdin no i didnt say like that it is there but i cant see when i swich on my pc
<Mo0oSaH> not sure about stability, my roommate uses it, but i prefer not to share my linux partition with windowd
<vzduch> I had a number of filesystem errors after using it, but that could have been the result of the drive being defective anyway
<mimik> c0mp: ext3 then i think i used tune2fs to free some more space
<ksivaji> stdin have grub loader in optical disk through which i came here
<stdin> ksivaji: so you booted from a grub disk?
<ksivaji> yes
<c0mp13371331337> mimik: how do you specify ext3 in cfdisk?
<mimik> eh... im pretty sure i used gparted
<vzduch> c0mp13371331337: there is a list
<ksivaji> stdin tell  me  how to boot without using grub disk please
<c0mp13371331337> vzduch, I see the list, but ext3 isn't on it.
<stdin> ksivaji: try the command " sudo grub-install /dev/hda"
<Mo0oSaH> c0mp13371331337: ext2?
<mimik> so... is there an easy way to make Detailed List the default view for your entire system?
<ksivaji> stdin /dev/hdb
<Mo0oSaH> for Konqueror?
<Mo0oSaH> mimik:
<stdin> ksivaji: yeah
<mimik> mooosah: yes
<vzduch> I knew it..  c0mp13371331337: 83
<Mo0oSaH> mimik: click Settings > save view profile... after you set it to the way you want it to look
<ksivaji> http://pastebin.com/d4cb37215
<stdin> mimik: switch to detailed view and go to Settings -> Save View Profile "File Management..."
<ksivaji> stdin
<stdin> ksivaji: it should be installed now
<mimik> thanks
<ksivaji> stdin can i boot normally
<Mo0oSaH> =)
<zero> oh no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<stdin> ksivaji: you should be able to, yes
<zero> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<ksivaji> thank you stdin i will reboot and come
<zero> :(
<zero> why did this happen?
<raylu> ....
<zero> it said something about bad device
<raylu> ew...rebooting...
<stdin> zero: you won't know unless you use apt-get
<Mo0oSaH> zero what were you trying to install?
<zero> i did full upgrade
<stdin> !baddevice
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<zero> it was 167
<zero> safely ignored?
<stdin> zero: doesn't matter, see the word "similar" in there
<zero> ok :)
<zero> so ok now
<zero> i see all apps at adept installer
<zero> but i wont be able to install them i think because of the error i got before
<stdin> yeah, use apt-get
<zero> and it will work?
<zero> i want to install kdevelop
<stdin> maybe, maybe not.
<stdin> but you'll see the error
<stdin> and I think kdevelop is broke in edgy
<zero> broke?
<zero> i use feisty
<stdin> then you don't need to worry about edgy
<zero> apt-get is downloading kdevelop atm
<ksivaji> no stdin i cant
<stdin> ksivaji: hmm, what happens at boot?
<zero> it works!!!!!!!!!!
<Sergo> hello
<ksivaji> wait i wll type and paste
<ksivaji> stdin 2 min i am eating
<sfire> I can't get my ATI video card to work in the correct resolution.  http://pastebin.ca/raw/629420 that is my xorg.conf file.  Can anyone tell me how to get my monitor in 1680x1050 mode
<zero> programming in kdevelop is not really good
<stdin> zero: why?
<zero> it is too complex
<zero> with a text editor it is easier i think
<zero> you program with kdevelop?
<zero> i get errors with corrent code
<stdin> for complex programs I use KDevelop
<zero> for not-complex?
<stdin> for smaller ones (ones with only or two one source file) i use nano or kate
<zero> nano?
<sfire> the other thing is that I've got 4 gigs of ram and I only see 3
<sfire> do I have to install a 64 bit version to see all 4
<sfire> (BIOS sees it fine)
<zero> and you compile with gcc stdin?
<stdin> zero: nano is a terminal based editor, type nano in to konsole to see
<Mo0oSaH> sfire: do you have 64 bit processor?
<sfire> yes
<sfire> (groan)
<stdin> zero: yeah, well I use g++ directly
<stdin> zero: I write in C++
<Mo0oSaH> I don't know if it'll fix all your issues but it will run your system much better.... just a thought
<stdin> zero: haven't actually learnt C yet
<sfire> Mo0oSaH: I'll give it a shot
<zero> how do the cmd work at nano?
<sfire> I'm out of other options
<Mo0oSaH> your xorg.conf has the 1680x1050 resolution in it
<sfire> its a Core 2 Duo E6700
<Mo0oSaH> it might be the driver issue
<Mo0oSaH> sfire: did you change default graphics driver?
<stdin> zero: the commands ate written at the bottom of nano, eg: ^O = Ctrl+O
<zero> oh...
<zero> i dont know which drivers to get
<sfire> Mo0oSaH: I believe so (I followed the ATI Binary Driver guide)
<sfire> it worked in 6.06 LTS
<zero> gforce FX 5200...
<codeatnight> does nano highlight syntax?
<stdin> sfire: ATI sometimes remove support for some hardware
<zero> and how do i save the file?
<zero> anyway i have to go now
<zero> thanks for everything
<zero> and bye
<stdin> zero: no, but that's why I use it for simple apps.
<stdin> zero: ctrl+o to save
<sfire> I'm going to try the 64bit version
<sfire> will I still be able to play movies?
<ksivaji> stdin http://pastebin.com/d36b42a1e
<sfire> I know that wasn't working when 64bit first came out (along with a ton of other stuff)
<Mo0oSaH> I don't have 64 bit so can't help you there...
<stdin> ksivaji: your "root" is set wrong in grubs menu.lst. hd0,6 = hdb7
<ksivaji> stdin i cant understand
<ksivaji> now what i am suppose to  do correct it
<pag> stdin, isn't hdb hd1  ?
<stdin> ksivaji: look near the top, under " booting 'redhat linux 2.4.20' "
<stdin> pag: depends on the devices.map
<Mo0oSaH> it's hibernation time... night all
<Mo0oSaH> goodluck sfire
<ksivaji> stdin root hd0,6
<stdin> ksivaji: it's trying to load the kernel from hdb6, the FAT32 partition
<stdin> grub starts numbering from 0, so the 1st partition is 0
<ksivaji> ksivaji stdin hd6 is linux part
<ksivaji>  /dev/hdb6            3090        4864    14257656   83  Linux
<stdin> ksivaji: yes, but hd0,6 isn't hda6
<ksivaji> ok ok
<ksivaji> how to change this
<ksivaji> so i cant boot normally is it ?
<ksivaji> stdin :
<stdin> you'll need to edit the menu.lst file
<ksivaji> stdin ok i will paste that file
<ksivaji> you mean /boot/grub/menu.lst
<stdin> yeah
<ksivaji> stdin http://pastebin.com/d7876dfc
<stdin> ksivaji: i don't think it's using that one, do you have another linux installed too?
<ksivaji> stdin no
<stdin> where did 'redhat linux 2.4.20' come from then
<ksivaji> i had long back
<ksivaji> before one year
<stdin> what's on hdb6 and hdb8?
<ksivaji> hdb6 is just a linux partition and hdb8 is having grub
<ksivaji> hdb3 is root partition
<ksivaji> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ksivaji> stdin no other way ?
<stdin> ksivaji: you may need to set hdb3 to be "bootable"
<ksivaji> how
<stdin> ksivaji: with "sudo fdisk /dev/hda" press "a" then choose the 3rd partition
<ksivaji>  /dev/hdb
<stdin> heh, yeah
<stdin> as grub seems to want to boot only from hdb8
<ksivaji> http://pastebin.com/d7baa9521
<stdin> ksivaji: yeah, press "a" then choose the 3rd partition
<ksivaji> Partition number (1-9):
<stdin> 3
<ksivaji> Command (m for help): a
<ksivaji> Partition number (1-9): 3
<ksivaji> Command (m for help):
<stdin> ksivaji: then press w
<stdin> that should be it
<ksivaji> Re-reading the partition table failed with error 16: Device or resource busy.
<stdin> is it mounted?
<ksivaji> yes
<stdin> you need to unmount it first
<ksivaji>  /hdb3 is root partition
<stdin> it's best to do that from a live CD
<ksivaji> i  rebooted my system more than 20 times will it affect my system
<dhq>  well i have a router with eth0 wlan ppp0 . ppp0 is the main internet.....what i need now is to route ppp0 to wlan0
<dhq>  and wlan should be the gateway for eth0 can anyone help me out
<stdin> ksivaji: no
<Kjellviz> Ive got a Dell XPS M1710 (laptop) running Kubuntu, Im trying to get rid of system beeps (like the errorbeep you get when you hit backspace in terminal and theres nothing to delete), even though ive got a headset connected, its beeping in the internal speakers (like a pc-speaker). How ca i get rid of this annoyance ?
<ksivaji> stdin ho ho i dont have live c
<ksivaji> cd
<stdin> ksivaji: you really need one, or need to be booted in to another disk to do it
<ksivaji> ok tell what to do i will get a cd from my friend and try later
<stdin> ksivaji: just boot from the CD and do the same steps
<stdin> ksivaji: "sudo fdisk /dev/hdb" then "a" then "3" then "w"
<ksivaji> ok
<ksivaji> stdin thanks a lot
<ksivaji> stdin thanks a lot
<ksivaji> stdin thanks a lot
<stdin> no problem
<ksivaji> i didnt mount /dev/hdb8 which contain grub then how i am able to open /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Kjellviz> noone?
<pag> Kjellviz, in konsole, right?
<Kjellviz> think so
<Kjellviz> its named terminal in menus
<pag> Kjellviz, right click somewhere in konsole: settings -> bell -> none
<Kjellviz> no its actually Gnome Terminal
<Kjellviz> ahhh its gone!
<Kjellviz> thanks a million!!!!
<Kjellviz> it was waking up my daughter ><
<pag> np :)
<Kjellviz> does any terminal support ctrl+v for pasting ?
<pag> Kjellviz, ctrl+shift+v might work... ors just get used to ctrl+insert  or middleclick
<Kjellviz> dunno if middleclick works on my MX Revolution though
<Kjellviz> and insert is VERY off on my funky wireless keyboard ^^
<Kjellviz> otherwise id be fine with that combo
<pag> iirc ctrl+v is reserved for system commands, so there's no (easy?) way to make it work
<Kjellviz> kk
<Kjellviz> ctr-shift-v works in gnome terminal, but not in console
<Kjellviz> konsole*
<ksivaji> tell me any web page designing tool
<jussi01> quanta plus
<jussi01> !info quanta
<ubotu> quanta: web development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2382 kB, installed size 5728 kB
<dxdt> Kaffeine just shows me a black screen when I try to play a video file.  I can't think of what codec I could be missing.  I've tried installing like every one there is.  Ideas?
<jussi01> dxdt: what type of video?
<dxdt> xvid
<jussi01> have you looked at the restricted formats page?
<jussi01> !xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dxdt> yeah as far as I know I've installed everything.  I'll double check.  I've already done several long aptitude install this and that lines.  I have dvd support even working hrmm
<dxdt> maybe I just missed something
<jussi01> dxdt: maybe
<dxdt> nope
<dxdt> no go
<jussi01> dxdt: are you running compiz/beryl?
<dxdt> no
<jussi01> hmmm, weird, do any other media players work?
<jussi01> dxdt: ie. mplayer/vlc
<dxdt> yes vlc does
<jussi01> dxdt: sounds like kaffeines problem then. try: sudo apt-get install kaffeine --reinstall
<ksivaji> yes vlc is best i dont like kaffeine
<dxdt> reinstall didnt help
<Lynoure> reinstall does not wipe your configurations, have you tried moving them and trying afresh?
<vzduch> dayum..  I'm trying to config TeXLive, currently running texconfig.. at one point it opens a config file in a Vi-like editor.. can someone tell me how to exit that?
<Lynoure> dxdt: and what type of video file you get that with?
<dxdt> xvi avi file
<nodesert_> when i log in kubuntu,i heard a sound which shows i successfully loged in how can i change this sound?
<rjb> dang, why is java off by default in konqueror??
<rjb> it took me about half an hour of headscratching before i found the 'java' toggle under Tools..
<pag> nodesert_, kcontrol -> Sound & Multimedia -> System Notifications -> KDE System Notifications -> KDE is starting up
<mimik> have you tried updating the xine engine?
<weijie902> nodesert_: go to the kde menu
<weijie902> nodesert_: go to "system settings"
<weijie902> sound system
<weijie902> sorry
<weijie902> system settings->notificaitons
<nodesert_> thanks
<nodesert_> i got it
<weijie902> turn off all sounds
<weijie902> welcome!
<weijie902> oops
<weijie902> didn't see what pag said
<nodesert_> i changed KDE is starting up notification
<nodesert_> i love linux and linux users :D
<dxdt> any other ideas?
<ksivaji> !fat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<N_S_K_Y> good morning tot you all !!
<iptash> kubuntu
<ttan> hi! someone can help me with a wireless pci card?
<djdarkman_> is the kde4 alpha desktop installable for feisty?
<pag> djdarkman_, alpha1 is
<djdarkman_> can it live next to kde3?
<pag> djdarkman_, at least it's the only one that has it's own release announcement, I don't know if packages have been updated since then
<pag> djdarkman_, it might cause minor problems, but it should be easily repairable iirc.
<djdarkman_> hmmm than I`ll wait
<djdarkman_> I`m working on this computer, I can`t take the risk of loosing time
<ttan> the asus wl-138g v2 works fine on kub 7.04?
<ice9> man Danzig is the freakin' man
<joshjosh> ice9: At least with the Misfits he was
<ice9> what?! You didn't like him solo?!
<omega_> hy to all
<pag> !hi | omega_
<ubotu> omega_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ksivaji> please someone help me my grub loader trying to boot fat file system and return error
<omega_> how can i get and install verlihub
<ksivaji> pag :
<pag> ksivaji, pastebin your menu.lst  output of the sudo fdisk -l  would be nice too
<ksivaji> ok
<ice9> weddep all
<ksivaji> pag http://pastebin.com/d1a9f462d
<ksivaji> why there is a * in line 185 and 189
<pag> ksivaji, those partitions are marked as bootable
<ksivaji> pag i have grub loader in /dev/hdb8
<pag> root hd0,6   ksivaji, make that hd0,5 if hdb6 is the one with RH
<kraut> moin
<ksivaji> pag i cant understand rephrase it please
<pag> ksivaji, yeah sorry, I said pretty unclear: in RH boot-option it's told to boot from hd0,6 which is the FAT hdb6 is hd0,5 in Grub's 'language'
<ksivaji> so what i am suppose to change now
<wimpies> Who can I make conqueror start one command with as argument all files I have selected instead of multiple commands one for each file I selected
<pag> ksivaji, Somehow I can't even find RH as a boot option in the grub, so I can't change it for you... you should replace hd0,6 to hd0,5 somewhere there
<ksivaji> pag hd0,6 to hd0,5 or hd0,6 to hd2
<pag> hd0,6 to hd0,5
<ksivaji> ok
<ice9> :<
<ksivaji> pag i dont fine hd0,6 or hd0,5
<pag> ksivaji, hmm? where are you trying to boot to, when you experience the error you pasted?
<ksivaji> pag i can boot linux or window normally i am using grub disk to boot
<pag> ksivaji, now you got me all confused :S  could you please rephrase what is the problem, and under which circumstances it appears?
<ksivaji> when i boot my system grub loader stored on hd tries to mount fat file system and return error
<ksivaji> when i boot my system using  grub loader stored on optical disk it works
<simon_> hello
<ksivaji> pag today i reinstalled windows
<ksivaji> after that i get this error
<simon_> does anybody know, why alsa does not find my usb soundcard after remove and currently add the usb stick to the slot?
<simon_> lsusb lists the usb sound card and the sound card works fine, but only if i connect it while or before booting linux
<pag> ksivaji, :S I can't figure out what might cause the problem... if I were you I'd probably try to reinstall grub from the grub disk
<ksivaji> ok
<southafrikanse> hello. I've just installed Kubuntu but I have no sound
<pag> southafrikanse, have you unmuted the mixer?
<southafrikanse> pag: Yes
<pag> hmm.. maybe then:
<pag> !sound | southafrikanse
<ubotu> southafrikanse: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Karti> Hi all, once I have amended the /etc/fstab can someone tell me the command to activate it again (refresh the list etc) cheers
<pag> Karti, unmount the partition you've edited and do: sudo mount -a
<Karti> pag: many thanks
<NLJazz> does any of you guys ever get response in #compiz-fusion?
<simon_> does anybody know, why alsa does not find my usb soundcard after remove and currently add the usb stick to the slot?
<DjDarkman> hello, why does adep_notifier`s systray goes buggy when I start Compiz?
<NLJazz> DjDarkman: i have the same "problem"
<NLJazz> and i dont know:P
<DjDarkman> It must be an adept_notifier problem, cause all other systay`s are working nicely in compiz...
<NLJazz> DjDarkman: true
<Karti> pag: If I have a smbfs drive, do I need to install a particular application? I can access them through remote places
<pag> Karti, sorry, I know nothing about Samba.
<Karti> no probs I will open it all ;)
<Karti> Hi all, If I have a smbfs drive, do I need to install a particular application? I can access them through remote places cheers
<southafrikanse> "echo options snd-hda-intel model-lg | sudo teoa /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base". Doesn't recognize "teoa" what command could it be?
<simplex> hey
<patrick__> i cant check the following rep with kdvsnv http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdelibs/pics/oxygen/
<patrick__> but with subversion works, thats strange :X
<patrick__> does anybody knows why?
<patrick__> kdesnv tell me, the rep has moved
<eltese> Hiya
<eltese> Im trying to install nvidia drivers and beryl on my kubuntu desktop but with no success.. The sources.list wont let me write over it and Im really a noob at linux :) Someone who can help=
<eltese> ?
<southafrikanse> I don't have sound. When I press my volume tuner it doesn't go more than 10%
<Karti> eltese: I will send a website that is quite useful helped me no end
<eltese> thanks :)
<Karti> eltese: just cut and paste the promts http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/05/13-must-do-things-on-new-ubuntu-704.html
<eltese> ok :) Thanks :D
<Karti> prompts even!
<gulitx> heloo people... how can i play with totem an mp3 and when finish to close totem automatically?
<gulitx> i want do is in console..
<gulitx> thanks
<gulitx> heloo people... how can i play with totem an mp3 and when finish to close totem automatically?
<gulitx> i want do is in console..
<gulitx> thanks
<gulitx> anyone has any idea?
<grul> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vistakiller> for ati http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<Remo_A> There seems to be a bug in ktorrent 2.2: The button "still upload after file completely downloaded" stays effectless, packages are still being uploaded after they were downloaded when button unactivated.
<southafrikanse> I'k trying to install a Wallpaper for my desktop but I don't know to which folder it goes :|
<nosrednaekim> southafrikanse: it doesn't matter what older.
<nosrednaekim> *folder
<southafrikanse> nosrednaekim: But I can't find it to select it
<nosrednaekim> right click on the desktop-> configure desktop-> check "picture" and select the location of your picture
<Dorgendubal> you can just right clic on your image and the choose "Actions -> Set as Background -> ..."
<Remo_A> where can I ask 1questions about ktorrent?
<rbrunhuber> Is it possible to use hotswap on a dell media bay device? Are there any known howtos?
<ksivaji> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dr_willis> rbrunhuber,  is it a USB bay?/device?
<rbrunhuber> dr_willis: afaik it's not but I think if found something: hotswap
<nicola_> hello everybody
<dr_willis> Id still suggest you rember to UNMOUNT the thing befor removing it. :)
<nicola_> does anyone know where can I obtain a free svn repository for non-public code?
<rbrunhuber> dr_willis: umount is always a good thing (except you want to use the volume :-)).
<dr_willis> rbrunhuber,  yep. gotta train the wife to use it also. :) she wondered why her pictures were not on her media card the other day
<dr_willis> she'd copy, then pull it out.. and they werent there! :)
<dr_willis> scared her when i hollered 'dont just pull it out' :)
<dr_willis> 'did i break it?!' :)
<dr_willis> I think i need to track down a new wireless-N router,  any suggestions? :)
<weijie902> dr_willis: i lost an mp3 player due to pulling it out once. luckily the warrenty was in place
<weijie902> dr_willis: linksys, d-llink
<weijie902> d-link
<weijie902> go for popular brands
<weijie902> and read online reviews
<weijie902> but that's all i can advise
<dr_willis> Yea. Looking at some now. Prices are getting reasonable.
<dr_willis> I tend to go linksys. since everything else i got is linksys.
<weijie902> is wireless-n compatible with older devices on abg?
<dr_willis> How about wireless n pci cards for a linux box?
<weijie902> just wondering
<dr_willis> I got a older abg router for the older devices. :) i just want wireless to reach the garrage.
<weijie902> dr_willis: try a wok
<dr_willis> also needing to track down a decent wireless printer for my mom.  shes very space limited.. laptop in the front room. wants the printer in the back.
<rbrunhuber> weijie902: normally the devices are a,b,g,draft-n or b,g,draft-n. A pure draft-n is not backwards compatible
<weijie902> dr_willis: http://www.engadget.com/2005/03/22/wifi-wok-and-the-chinese-cookware-2-4ghz-repeaters/
<dr_willis> I though the N 2.0 stuff finially came out? i saw some reviews
<dr_willis> weijie902,   yea. Its not a 'distance' thing. its a 'line of site' issue mainly. and Al. Siding on the house.
<rbrunhuber> dr_willis: could be wrong, I always heared about drafts until now, but I'm not sure
<dr_willis> rbrunhuber,  let me chgeck the magazine i had. :)
<weijie902> walls can knock out 10% of signal strength each
<weijie902> brb
<dr_willis> ahh they call it 'draft-n' also.
<weijie902> ic
<dr_willis> Linksys Wireelss N Home router.  3.5/5 stars
<weijie902> 3.5 seems too low imo
<dr_willis> only does 2.4 ghz, not 5
<dr_willis> its the highest rated one in the revies of this mag. :)
<dr_willis> I need tomake a list of the features i want/need.  in the thing.
<weijie902> ic
<dr_willis> they call it 'wireless n draft 2.0' gee.. talk about buzz words
<lord_kalaeth> join #portugal
<sfire> linksys makes crappy radios
<lord_kalaeth> ups :P
<nosrednaekim> sfire: oh yeah? explain the perfect revies for the wrt54G.
<nosrednaekim> we have a 54GL and its amazing
<danya> guys whats the best mp3 converter ?
<sfire> I can explain it.. people that don't know a real router :)
<dr_willis> danya,  converting to what?
<danya> wav to mp3
<nosrednaekim> danya:  LAME
<dr_willis> I tend to use lame to encode wav to mp3
<dr_willis> or 'grip' to rip cd's to mp3
<nosrednaekim> sfire: lol. you have to pay for those..
<sfire> dr_willis: you could install dbpoweramp
<sfire> thats how I do all that kind of encoding.. it works flawlessly with wine
<lord_kalaeth> exit
<nosrednaekim> its "/quit "....
<dr_willis> :)
<aldcor> hello ...
<nosrednaekim> hello
<aldcor> i need help...
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dr_willis> and hello. :)
<aldcor> i'm begginer, so question is - i downloaded flash install for LInux and it's  on *.gz format... i need know next step for install
<aldcor> p.s. im not really good in english
<concei> does anyone know how to get kdm theme manager working?
<pascutti> concussin: just reinstall it, it will ask what would you like to use (gdm or kdm)
<dr_willis> aldcor,  you started out the wrong way.
<dr_willis> !flash
<concussin> ok
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<dr_willis> you do not want to 'download and isntall'it that way.  You want to set up the repositiries and install it with the package manager.
<concussin> this kdm theme manager is saying it needs root access and wants me to push the administrator button
<concussin> but there is no button
<aldcor> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
<dr_willis> concussin,  maxamize the window
<dr_willis> they tend to get hidden off the bottom of the window/borders
<dreamer> ok, can someone finally help me? I've been getting this for some time now: sometimes during boot, apperantly another dhcpclient pops up .. trying to renew my ip-adress, F-ing with my network. Here's some more info: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30776/
<dreamer> it's dhclient3 that's making the trouble
<dreamer> it doesn't always start on boot though, like once every 5-10 boots perhaps
<dr_willis> wired network? or wireless?
<dreamer> wired
<aldcor> howto install this one ? http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=22120&forumpage=10&PHPSESSID=cbcf96153c9d53e781925538a1df13e2 (please say it what and where i should write or do smth, not go there look at that etc.) couse i am really newb :/
<dreamer> I'm on the university network, there's a central dhcp-server somewhere
<pag> aldcor, sudo apt-get install kdmtheme
<dr_willis> Hmm.. could be its some how timing out/resetting/releasing the dhcp lease.
<pag> aldcor, put that command in konsole
<aldcor> pag: thx...
<aldcor> i new that apt-get and other commands need write in konsole
<aldcor> im on linux 2 days and some things i allready know... but nothing much
<sam1337> Does anybody know of a tool where i can select my system software packages and then the tool would tell me how big i need to make my partitions?
<pag> sam1337, ~10GB for / and the rest for /home ;)
<sam1337> pag you forgot /tmp and swap!
<sam1337> pag im going to install a couple of games like nexuiz and tremulous too btw
<pag> sam1337, swap depends on your RAM, and /tmp isn't necessary
<sam1337> dosent /tmp prevent / from filling up? if im burning a dvd or something
<sam1337> pag also i have 1gb of ram and people tell me contrasting sizes to make it
<sam1337> (the swap)
<pag> sam1337, I guess it's pretty same, if you make ie. 10GB / AND 4GB /tmp  or just 14GB /
<dr_willis> All righty. found a wirelessN router..  now wondering about what wireless N cards even HAve linux support. :)
<sfire> is there anyway I can see all 4gb of my ram running 32bit kubuntu
<dr_willis> heh.
<sfire> I just got a new machine and bought 4gb of ram.. linux is only using 3gb
<pag> sam1337, 256MB should be enough for swap, but since you're going to play, I'd use >512MB
<sam1337> pag so 1gb of swap should suffice right?
<sfire> how much ram do you have sam1337 ?
<sam1337> sfire 1gb of slow ram
<sfire> swap should always = amount of ram
<pag> sam1337, well; I have 1GB swap, but (for me) it's far too much
<sfire> 1gb would be fine
<sam1337> i have a 200gb hdd so i wont miss 1gb much
<sam1337> if im going to make a /tmp partition do i really need as much as 4gb allocated to it?
<nosrednaekim> what program would you use to convert an mp3 back into a wav?
<sfire> I never make a /tmp
<sfire> I make a swap, /, and /home
<nosrednaekim> so that it can be burnt as an audio cd?
<dreamer>  < dr_willis> Hmm.. could be its some how timing out/resetting/releasing the dhcp lease. << that's what I'm thinking yeah, but the fact is: I don't need _two_ dhclients .. so why is it starting in the first place ..
<sam1337> sfire your / is 10gb?
<sfire> sam1337: 6
<dreamer> dr_willis: the ps auk |grep dhc doesn't give me a clue about anything (can't read bash-code :#)
<sfire> even 6 is over kill for me
<sfire> I use about 1/2 of it
<Karti> Hi all ...any reasons why my Konqueror would indicate stalled at the bottom left window when I open my home drive?
<dr_willis> dreamer,    no idea there.. May want to check the forums. I recall some oddities with the dhc lient stuff in the past. but i always set up static ips now a days.
<sam1337> sfire ok im going to stick with 10gb though because im going to have a couple of games installed
<sam1337> sfire i also do dvd burning
<dr_willis> my main fileserver with OOdles of stuff installed is right at 13 gb of stuff..
<dr_willis> thatss a lot of data/iso files also
<sfire> sam1337: dvd burning doesn't use the / partition
<sfire> unless you tell it to for some goofy reason
<dr_willis> the data drive it serves is 500gb at the moment. :)
<sam1337> sfire dosent it use /tmp?
<sfire> it can... I don't let it
<sfire> I have it use my /home/username/tmp directory
<dreamer> dr_willis: ah ok, yeah I made a post in networking already
<sam1337> sfire you use k3b?
<en1gma> sup all
<sfire> sam1337: yes
<sam1337> sfire so does all temporary files get stored in your /home/username/tmp? and how do you configure it like that?
<sfire> I just configured k3b to use it
<sfire> most things just have tiny temp files
<sfire> and as far as games you could install them in your user directory
<sfire> which is a option for most if you don't give is super user rights
<sfire> (at least that I've seen)
<sam1337> sfire yes i do that but i keep a couple of the games in my repository in my / so i can keep them updated
<roald_> what are your favorite games?
<en1gma> hey all. i have a usb 1gig thumbstick and no cd/dvd-rom drive and i also have 4 drives in a raid0 and 1 spare 13gig ide drive. what is the best way to install kubuntu kde
<sam1337> tremulous, guild wars, nexuiz, ut2004
<dr_willis> Been Playing "FreeCol" lately
<dr_willis> new version just released last week.
<dr_willis> Colonization Clone from the old days.
<NLJazz> tremulous? like that:)
<sfire> en1gma: why no cd/dvd-rom? you can't "borrow" one from another machine
<sfire> you only need it for like 30 min
<en1gma> not enough molex on the psu
<sam1337> NLJazz its a good game but when you dont have the levels it takes hours to download them
<sfire> en1gma: so unplug another drive
<en1gma> has 4 molex and i have 5 hard drives and a vcard that uses it
<NLJazz> sam1337: yeah well..
<nosrednaekim> en1gma: maybe a Wubi installation?
<NLJazz> take that for freedom:P
<en1gma> whats a wubi
<aldcor> ouu... i thort this kdmmanager controls all dekstop and icons... but it changes only login
<nosrednaekim> en1gma: it installs linux from within windows
<en1gma> i was hoping maybe a netinstall i can put on the thumbstick
<en1gma> ewww thats even better
<en1gma> checking for wubi in kubuntu dload section
<sfire> en1gma: can you boot off a thumbdrive?
<sfire> few computers I've seen support that
<NLJazz> !wubi | NLJazz
<sam1337> sfire so if i put my games in my /home/sam/.gamename and use /home/sam/.tmp for most of my temporary files and do a minimal install and keep my program list to a minimum then i need only a 2gb / ?
<en1gma> sfire yep
<en1gma> motherboard supports it
<nosrednaekim> en1gma: its not a kubuntu download. Its its own  specil installer.
<nosrednaekim> google it
<en1gma> is there a kubuntu net-install maybe
<sam1337> en1gma i like the sound of that
<NLJazz> http://wubi-installer.org/
<sfire> sam1337: I normally go 5 just to be on the safe side.. but it uses about 3.3 with my installs
<sam1337> kubuntu would be well cool with the debian installer
<sfire> so you could go 4 pretty easily
<sam1337> sfire 4 or 5...... hmmmmm dilema time
<sfire> if you have it to spair go 5
<sam1337> sfire im planning on doing a base install btw
<sam1337> sfire using the alternate cd
<en1gma> getting that wubi
<en1gma> looks nice
<dr_willis> en1gma,  ICK. :0
<sam1337> sfire actually it may be a bit too complicated to do that
<dr_willis> from what ive seen people in here asking about wubi.. i will avoide it. :)
<sam1337> sfire and time consuming is my biggest worry
<en1gma> wubi installation size lets you pick from 4-8gigs. isnt there a way to just install kde cd1
<en1gma> can i dload the kubuntu kde cd1 and mount it with d-tools
<en1gma> and run it in windows
<dr_willis> And it might even work! :)
* dr_willis goes on websurfing some more.. Hmm Quad Core system,.... that would be a decent linux box :)
<sfire> me personally I would just unplug a drive and install using a cdrom
<dr_willis> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=3241082&sku=I69-2148%20A
<sfire> dr_willis: I just got a new box
<dr_willis> sfire,  i agree.. in fact thats how i tend to DO my linux installs.
<sfire> C2D E6700
<sam1337> is kde 4 going to be faster or slower than kde 3.5?
<dr_willis> sfire,  tigerdirect has a quadcore bare bones system for $600
<dr_willis> sam1337,  faster we hope. :)
<en1gma> if i unplug 1 drive it will ruin my raid0
<nosrednaekim> sam1337: should be faster.
<sfire> better deals to be had on dells outlet site :)
<dr_willis> sfire,  given what i hear about dell.. i tend to avoide them
<sfire> I paid 999 for C2D E6700, 2GB Ram, 500gb sata hard drive
<sfire> ordered 2 more gb of ram and a 150gb raptor from newegg
<sam1337> sfire 999 of what?
<sfire> slapped it all together and I have a KICKASS system for less than 1300 :)
<dr_willis> for $1300 you better have a kicking system
<sam1337> sfire i could get the same thing for less than 300
<en1gma> amd is making a new motherboard that has ddr3 soldered to mb and it will operate at 1500 and supposibly is gonna be really fast
<gan|y|med> hi
<gan|y|med>  is there any way to get dri working with xgl?
<dr_willis> en1gma,  asus is doing that also.
<en1gma> maybe thats what i read
<daavis> what i should do if i want that my linux looks like that? http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/K+Menu+Gnome+(Fedora+Core+Package)?content=39290 (i meen what i should do with this  rpm file?
<dr_willis> en1gma,  to be out in a few months i think. (next month perhaps)
<en1gma> yea you correct its asus
<sam1337> gan[y] ymed why not just use aiglx instead?
<dr_willis> en1gma,  not sure how much $$$ it will cost however
<en1gma> prob alot
<en1gma> :)
<daavis> what i should do if i want that my linux looks like that? http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/K+Menu+Gnome+(Fedora+Core+Package)?content=39290 (i meen what i should do with this  rpm file?
<pag> daavis, that is only a menu extention - no themes / wallpapers included :)
<daavis> where i should search in this site for me?
<en1gma> those pics are so small i cant see anything
<dr_willis> i cant even get to that URL. from xchat.
<dr_willis> the () conruses it
<en1gma> lol
<en1gma> get konv
<pag> daavis, http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/K+Menu+Gnome+(Debian+Package)?content=31031 hereis the same extention for *buntu, if you like
<en1gma> i dont see any diff
<en1gma> looks like default kde with a diff background
<en1gma> brb coffee
<runlevelten> From that """Cleaned up the K Menu""". Bye then.
<nightyfall> hi
<runlevelten> If I had a penny for every amateur attempt to "clean up the K menu". They all just remove installed apps from the menu. Which is broken.
<dr_willis> all it looks like its doing is tweaking the menu layouts so theres a seperate 'gnome' menu item fwith all the gnome apps in it.
<runlevelten> Don't clean it up for people, if they didn't like it they wouldn't use it, if they wanted their apps missing they'd remove them with kmenuedit
* runlevelten is a grumpy old git :)
<en1gma> isnt there a meta installer/uninstaller that uninstall complete packages and removes the apps and shortcuts
<pag> en1gma, dpkg (and all it's front-ends) :)
<en1gma> true
<chameleonjackson> hallo ?
<en1gma> almost have the kubuntu kde 7.04 dlaoded. i hope mounting it with d-tools in windows will allow it to install correct
<daavis> well...but if i want smth like that http://www1.autistici.org/loa/terminal/themes/LOAtheme.jpg  ? pag wich programm supports that? you know...panel color, icons... all is on theme... how do this?
<dr_willis> You set all the parts up individually.
<dr_willis> a 'theme' file has the settings for the various parts. If you got the parts installed.
<chameleonjackson>  test
<en1gma> i have a x1950 pro and was reading this page "http://linux.wordpress.com/2006/12/14/ati-8325-display-drivers-with-xorg-72-support/" and was wondering if there is a new script for the ati driver for x64
<dr_willis> ie the proper icon set, and widget set, and window decorations
<chameleonjackson> fgfg
<pag> CapaH, it works... next what?
* dr_willis pulls off chameleonjackson 's tail. :)
<en1gma> so i dont get that paravirt error
<pag> CapaH, sorry, wrong tab-completion :-(
<en1gma> it will just grow back
<daavis> well...but if i want smth like that http://www1.autistici.org/loa/terminal/themes/LOAtheme.jpg  ? pag wich programm supports that? you know...panel color, icons... all is on theme... how do this? please help...
<dr_willis> You set the colors tobe the same, tweak your panel settings, use their Ugly icon theme...
<pag> daavis, panel colour can be set by right-clicking the panel. app-colours can be set in system settings etc.
<dr_willis> thers no 'program' that does it.. Unless they include a THEME file for it.
<en1gma> hey all for an x1950 pro pci-e vcard what is the latest script that will install the ati prop driver with kubuntu 7.04 amd64
<dr_willis> and that theme file then sets the other 'settings'
<en1gma> and hopefully no paravirt error
<dr_willis> that LOAtheme - is one of the uglier themes ive seen lately. :)
<en1gma> shiat i mounted the cd from within windows and i dont see any installer
<pag> en1gma, you try to install an OS from within another OS? :P
<dr_willis> en1gma,  thats what wubi is i thoight . the installer.
<en1gma> i thought i did it with the kubuntu cd before
<dr_willis> theres no 'setup.exe' on the cd :) well there maybe for the windows tools
<dr_willis> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<en1gma> dr_willis it only wants to let me select i386 and also 4-8 gig install
<dr_willis> THe extent of my Wubiknowledge is from that factouid.,. and the fact i see perhaps a dozen people in here a week with problems with it. ;)
<en1gma> so it dont work correct?
<runlevelten> It's just the sort of thing that it seems like common sense to forego, if you don't mind me saying so.
<runlevelten> Kind of like doing in-place upgrades on SuSE or windows servers, heh.
<dr_willis> http://wubi-installer.org/faq.php
<dr_willis> it sets up a 'disk file' on the windows disks.. it does NOT isntall to a 'partition'
<dr_willis> it then makes a special boot entry in the windows stuff to boot from that file somehow.
<en1gma> oh no
<en1gma> i want this seperate ide hd to have a full install
<en1gma> well not full but kde anyway
<dr_willis> Then you are wasteing your time.. and should of read the wubi docs first. :)
<runlevelten> dr_willis: Indeed. Ugh.
<dr_willis> it CANT do it that way
<en1gma> well thats cool
<nonex> a
<en1gma> ill keep looking
<dr_willis> Can I use my free hard disk space and install Ubuntu there? -- Not at the moment, but the feature is in the pipeline
<en1gma> i prob gonna need a netinstall
<nonex> if you want ubuntu and kde, you should install kubuntu dont  U think?
<runlevelten> Why can't you boot and install if you have free space>
<runlevelten> ?
* runlevelten probably missed you saying why :)
<en1gma> i dont have a cd/dvd-rom
<en1gma> not enough molex connectors
<runlevelten> and nothing which could be unplugged for the install?
<runlevelten> then plugged in again - ie I'll usually unplug an HD I'm not installing to if I come across that
<en1gma> if i unplug 1 of the 4 drives in the raid0 it will destroy the raid0
<en1gma> i cant believe there is no net-install for kubuntu
<dr_willis> I always install ubuntu, then install kubuntu-desktop
<dr_willis> I dont mess with raids any more :) toomuch hassle.
<runlevelten> en1gma: there is, isn't there?
<dr_willis> no power-splitters eh?
* runlevelten hasn't done a net install in a looooooooooong time.
<en1gma> i have splitters already connected for the extra ide drive and the vcard
<en1gma> running 6 devices on 2 cables that normally have 4 connectors
<en1gma> cd/dvd-rom would make 7
<dr_willis> :)
<en1gma> the psu kicks off when i try that...
<en1gma> i have tried it :)
<dr_willis> your PS only has 2   conectors.. ick
<runlevelten> If you can't netinstall feisty, I will fall off my chair, tbh.
<dr_willis> get a PS from a spare machine.. set it outside the case... :)
<en1gma> it was my sons...i gave him my good system
<en1gma> dr_willis i was thinking bout doing that...i have another comp in other room
<en1gma> but dang
* runlevelten coughs
<en1gma> :)
<dr_willis> heh - it has to be an OLD powersupply, or it wont power up - unless conencted to somthing
<dr_willis> or jumpered out some how
<en1gma> omg thats right
<en1gma> its like the green wire or something
<dr_willis> :)
<en1gma> paper clip :)
<dr_willis> i forget.  wrong place = boom
<en1gma> i know...i forget too
<en1gma> :)
<dr_willis> it MIGHT be time to be getting a bigger PS for that box. :)
<en1gma> i think its green to black but i really forget AND all those wires on the psu connector are not always the same correct color so i would have to find the actually pinout
<dr_willis> yep.
<dr_willis> well i am off to the store. byeee
<en1gma> ok man thanks
<runlevelten> en1gma: have you tried instlux?
<en1gma> not yet
<en1gma> whats that
<en1gma> nice
<en1gma> i just googled it
<runlevelten> it fetches the pxe (ie http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/386/) and does your business
<runlevelten> caveat: I can't vouch for how well it works. I'd install what you know is supported by it and upgrade
* runlevelten doesn't use windows
<en1gma>  	instluxCDROMUbuntu6_06english.exe dont look like there is a 7.04
<runlevelten> that's what I was thinking, install that and then upgrade
<en1gma>  	instluxNETUbuntu6_06english.exe also is not 7.04
<en1gma> that might work
<iarwain_> hiya, anyone know why my laptop's hd stops spinning every now and then? I'm watching a movie from my hd, and it pauses every now and then..
<en1gma> that instlinux thing i think just made a bootloader in my raid0 and wants me to reboot
<runlevelten> I still don't get why you can't net install though
<en1gma> omfg
<en1gma> i want to net install
<en1gma> brb this thing wants me to reboot
<en1gma> hope it didnt screw my raid0 partition up
<mapster> I have some issues with the installation of kubuntu 7.04... right at the end it asks to remove the DVD from the drive and hit "Enter" and at that point it stops dead, could that be causing other issues that i am having, when i reset the machine it appears to start fine.
<elite101> ahhh kubuntu 7.04 is in dvd formatt xD
<runlevelten> sounds like a no acpi install mapster
<Dragnslcr> mapster- I think at that point all that's left is to reboot anyway, so it should be fine
<mapster> can u expand that...  =)
<runlevelten> screen goes black, but the machine doesn't turn off yeah?
<mapster> no, it just sit there, same screen..  stating to hit enter when the DVD is removed..
<mapster> right..
<runlevelten> enter just restarts the machine - use the power button :)
<mapster> that is what i have done, (several time) as i am having a few other issues.. so i was not sure..
<runlevelten> what other issues?
<mapster> lol, ok, forgive me a i am new to linux..
<mapster> but i have been trying to boot into a command line root..  right so i assumed that is selected form the left white square on boot (next to username and password..)
<mapster> "console login" right?
<P> hello does someone knows how to checkout the Oxygen Icons reponsitys?
<runlevelten> You want to be thrown out to a non-graphical environment, or you want to go from boot to a non-graphical environment, or you just want to run a root shell?
<runlevelten> to switch to a non-graphical shell from the windowing server, you can press ctrl+alt+f1, and ctrl+alt+f7 to switch back
<mapster> install vid driver from root.. command line
<P> ??? i just want the icons. i dont know the SVN link =)
<runlevelten> then you want to press ctrl-alt-f1, login and do init 3
<runlevelten> then install your driver :)
<runlevelten> but hang on, what driver is it?
<pag> P, iirc Oxygen icons do no longer work on kde3
<runlevelten> Do you have an nvidia/ati card? If so, run restricted-manager
<runlevelten> from your desktop envrionment
<pag> P, http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdelibs/pics/oxygen/ <- here's the link to svn
<P> realy? i loaded a package some month befor via SVN and it worked good
<P> thanks
<mapster> it's a video driver, nvidia.. issue??
<pag> P, a quote from Ubuntuforums.org: "One big problem: the icon names used are incompatible with KDE 3.5. The Oxygen icons in KDE Trunk are following the FreeDesktop.org standards, which is not 100% compatible with the current naming scheme used on KDE 3.5.x."
<mapster> @ runlevelten why restricted-manager?
<runlevelten> Sorry, I'm making an assumption there. Normally these days when people want to init 3 and install gpu drivers it's because they're installing proprietary drivers
<runlevelten> Is that what you're doing?
<mapster> well i have download the nvidia driver and i am trying to install them..
<SimonSays> hi. i've installed ubuntu 7.04 for the first time and am having problems with my wireless device
<SimonSays> any advice from anyone who know how to get an interl wireless pro card to work?
<SimonSays> i was told that this is the right place for support. corect?
<Dragnslcr> Yup
<K-Ryan> Anyone know how I can find what processes are using sound so I can terminate them?
<runlevelten> mapster: run restricted-manager
<runlevelten> that will do it automatically, ellegedly :)
<pag> !wireless | SimonSays
<ubotu> SimonSays: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mapster> np, "restricted-manager" @ command line?
<runlevelten> *allegedly also, heh
<runlevelten> sudo restricted manager
<runlevelten> ;)
<SimonSays> the docs at that link doesnt work - thats why i came here in recomenadtion of those docs
<mapster> kewl, i can do that without having to go into the commandline from boot right?
<runlevelten> yeah
<mapster> thanks..  =)
<runlevelten> np
<vinicius> it seeme my kubuntu isn't recognizing the atx power managment, because when I shutdown the system, it does not turn of the machine automatically... anyone knows what can be this (i installed, so got the kubuntu)...
<vinicius> *i installed ubuntu, so got the ubuntu
<vinicius> *ubuntu --> kubuntu
<vinicius> argh...
<K-Ryan> You mean you have Ubuntu, and installed KDE?
<vinicius> K-Ryan: yes
<vinicius> K-Ryan: installed 'kubuntu-desktop'
<K-Ryan> Didn't have that problem before installing KDE?
<K-Ryan> Did you install anything else along with it?
<vinicius> K-Ryan: no...
<vinicius> K-Ryan: no
<K-Ryan> Then I don't have a clue
<K-Ryan> Sorry
<vinicius> K-Ryan: thanks!
<K-Ryan> Stick around, I'm sure someone can help.
<Kjellviz> hi there, my Amarok aint behaving to good, it starts fine but when i add a song to playlist it becomes greyed out and hangs
<K-Ryan> Kjellviz: If I'm not mistaken there is an #amarok channel where you'd be able to get the best help, but feel free to ask here as well.
<Kjellviz> ok ill try there, just thougth this was the place since it came bundled with the OS ><
<K-Ryan> Kjellviz: Yeah you can ask here too, it's just I can guarantee you'll figure it out faster there
<K-Ryan> Well, almost guarantee
<Kjellviz> heh im trying there too =)
<K-Ryan> That's good, good luck with it
<teufel> wenn ich mit Smb4k ein verzeichnis einhngen will bekomm ich folgende fehler meldung
<teufel> smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)
<teufel> smbmnt failed: 1
<teufel> jemand nen tipp?
<K-Ryan> German?
<K-Ryan> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<teufel> thx
<elite101> how do install the the packages i downloaded using adept like the universe and multiuniverse after i "fetch updates"
<teufel> :)
<K-Ryan> Np ;)
<HayaBusa> just click on install after you fetched them
<elite101> lol love that bike!!!
<elite101> Suzuki hayabusa 1300R!!
<elite101> thanx thou
<HayaBusa> me too, but damn our government increasing the plate so i had to sell it before was too late
<HayaBusa> might get a crouser that i saw , yamaha . custom
<elite101> ahh u had one that sucks man
<elite101> big bike thou
<elite101> 4cycl
<elite101> anyways
<HayaBusa> 300 $ a year plate .. now is going up to 2000$ a year plate for fast motorcycle ..
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> i have alot of unistalled packages even after a re-install on kubuntu to i install them all in adept?
<HayaBusa> im not linux expert , but you can install packages in adapt,. thats what i do wheni need something .
<elite101> yeah but there are some i dont need? like say linux synthesizer? or a computer gui thing? do i need to install thoes or the thing that i need?
<K-Ryan> Adept, Synaptic, or straight in the terminal
<elite101> im not downloading any specific program just wanna update and turn on multi and universe packets then after i can get java and flashplayer to work for youtube
<Kjellviz> how can i kill a hanging application ?
<KrAmMeR> does anyone know how to add a second cd/dvd drive in virtualbox?
<K-Ryan> Kjellviz: ctrl+alt+esc
<elite101> hey they have an iso mounter on kubuntu? sweet lol
<K-Ryan> Then click the program
<Kjellviz> K-Ryan: thanks 0)
<Kjellviz> =)
<K-Ryan> No problem
<elite101> what packets do i need to install java jre6?
<HayaBusa> my problme with this new kubuntu is that i can not install driver for my graphic card. :(
<K-Ryan> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<K-Ryan> elite101: sun-java6-jre
<elite101> im starting to learn more about kubuntu now its making more and more sense
<elite101> i never touched a windows pc in 3 weeks!!!
<sfire> wow... 3 whole weeks
<elite101> lol
<HayaBusa> i daul boot .. some program i need are on xp ..
<elite101> i know
<sfire> HayaBusa: tried wine?
<elite101> but for now i wanna learn and if windows gets in the way it will be frusturating
<elite101> yes
<HayaBusa> no.. but i looked at DB and my program is not listed.
<maxwel> Is that it?
<elite101> Wine is good but some programs wont work to good!
<sfire> I've had really good luck
<sfire> (so far)
<sfire> Torrent is flawless :)
<HayaBusa> there is a program i might try , i think is called win4lin , it suppose to runn all windows program with native speed on linux
<HayaBusa> Intell has invested lot of mony in VMWEAR my guess is to boost linux or something
<elite101> after i install all these programs and packets do i need to restart my pc to make them work after?
<HayaBusa> no not really
<HayaBusa> thats a beautiy of linux i guess
<runlevelten> win4lin isn't very good - if you want non-3d compatibility you're better off with vmware
<ubuntu> Hey there folks
<BluesKaj> win4lin runs windows 95-98, not XP, AFAIK
<runlevelten> a lot better than win4lin and there are free versiona available
<runlevelten> *versions
<HayaBusa> it will run 2000 and xp as per thier website
<elite101> yes i know how to download updates and stuff lol i am so happy!!
<runlevelten> wtg elite101 :)
<elite101> lol
<elite101> better than me asking everyone to do stuff for me!!
<elite101> i can do it on my own lol
<ubuntu> I got a couple questions. Is anyone using the Kubuntu Gutsy tribe 3?
<pag> !gutsy | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<runlevelten> Finding your way with new stuff - I love that feeling so much :D
<elite101> how many linux distros are there?
<runlevelten> So cool.
<elite101> lol
<runlevelten> elite101: NAN
<elite101> whats nan?
<K-Ryan> not available now
<runlevelten> not a number, heh. Too many to count really.
<elite101> ohh
<elite101> yeah
<ubuntu> Elite, there are several distros mixed for x86, x64, Mac, etc..
<elite101> there is alot of kubutu's thou
<K-Ryan> Or what runlevelten said...
<K-Ryan> *buntu
<K-Ryan> There's one Kubuntu, one Ubuntu, etc.
<elite101> mac?? thats pretty cool?
<K-Ryan> The group of them is called *buntu
<runlevelten> Of course.
<elite101> i mean versions of ubuntu
<HayaBusa> i love MAC GUI ..
<elite101> like some have KDE and Edgy
<HayaBusa> wish new how to turn my kubuntu to look like mac
<elite101> what is the diff?
<runlevelten> It's Free open source software, if it's got the juice to run it, and if it meets certain really basic req's, you can port to it :)
<elite101> a better gui?
<elite101> i heard of linux on a router ppl run on linksys wrtg45?
<HayaBusa> not better , but i like the way it is .
<runlevelten> HayaBusa: I use OS-L icons, and have the app menu like OS X (set in desktop behaviour in kcontrol)
<ubuntu> Elite there are several spring offs for ubuntu. The beauty of Linux is that it can be nearly fully customized to fit any particular need or fancy..
<runlevelten> also you can use Apple keybindings in KDE
<elite101> so u can make yout kubuntu feel like a mac osx or windows but it wont be thats pretty cool!!
<runlevelten> I don't run the dock anywhere, but there are apps that supposedly do that too
<HayaBusa> i new to linux , this type of modification for is out of question.. due to the fact that i crashed my linux humm few times . heheheh
<elite101> i wanna get a fake vista theme with the tranparent class effect on all the windows
<runlevelten> Mine *looks a tiny bit* like OS X, and the menus work like it, but the OS itself is a lot better and more robust and more powerful than OS X
<SimonSays> i find this form to be crap and ubuntu not very user friendly. i say this with over 18yrs of Microsoft operating systems experience. no wonder no other OS has yet been able to rival Bill's vision of usability
<ubuntu> I have Kubuntu on this computer, my studio uses 64Studio, I have Ubuntu Ultimate on my notebook.
<HayaBusa> you forgot about VISTA.. no one moving to it
<runlevelten> It's fine if you're not a dummy, basically.
<runlevelten> HayaBusa: All of that can be done with your mouse
<HayaBusa> even Dell started to offer Kubuntu ..
<runlevelten> the modification etc.
<HayaBusa> thanks. runlevel..
<ubuntu> Simon, keep your eyes open, people are starting to look more at linux.
<elite101> kubuntu can rescue broken systems althou i did have problems mounting a NTFS partition'd harddrive
<HayaBusa> for now i have to figure on how to install my graphic cards driver..
<runlevelten> Install OS-L and mac sounds, use mac menus, install baghira and use it, install kxdocker and beryl and use them
<runlevelten> all with a mouse in kcontrol, synaptic and a browser :)
<ubuntu> People are tired of paying $200 for a basic OS and $400 for a complete OS..
<SimonSays> hopefully next time a rival is more worthy
<SimonSays> cheers
<HayaBusa> lol. micorosft spy
<runlevelten> "Worthy".
<runlevelten> BAHAHAHAHAHA!
<runlevelten> Excuse me. Sorry.
<elite101> so can i search up something in adept eg and program name and it will show me the packets to download and install it?
<gambix> hi to all :)
<ubuntu> Some folks are just scared of change (and a little terminal)
<runlevelten> hi gambix :)
<HayaBusa> vista is been the best thing ever happend to any other OS out there. seems no one really bothering with that crapy OS anyways.
<gambix> is there someone that success on running compiz-fusion without windows-decorator problems ?
<runlevelten> I'm a programmer and sysadmin, I'm amazed anyone thinks that other software can match up against GNU/Linux.
<ubuntu> I have a dual boot, vista and Kubuntu (Loading Gutsy right now) And all being honest, I like the linux distros better.
<runlevelten> The game involves GNU/Linux. the big BSDs and possibly Solaris. Windows is not a contender for anything but washing the glasses after the party.
<ubuntu> The only reason I keep windows on is that there are still a couple programs I use that require windows. But I am seeing many more linux apps emerging here lately..
<gambix> ubuntu: true, this week end i've swapped 10 computers on linux kubuntu :)
<runlevelten> But I'm biased towards server apps to be fair.
<elite101> wow adept is installing alot of updates even some saying Python??
<HayaBusa> everyone that i know , including me , running window , they have to have tons of security software on thier system , you never endup using your computers full power due to the fact of those program running in the background to protect your pc.. with linux i have no problmes like that
<BluesKaj> the PC mags are lining up with Bill gates pushing his latest offering like mad ...it's rather sickening cuz , half the hardware programs ppl had running xp won't run on vista, so that fact keeps the mags in business with lots of articles on on to fix the probs .
<K-Ryan> elite101: Yep
<runlevelten> elite101:  good stuff
<elite101> yes i know what u mean
<elite101> avg,sygate,ad-ware se
<elite101> ohh a windows defender
<BluesKaj> on how to fix the probs
<elite101> firewall all the way up
<elite101> just to boot windows takes 5mins before i can acutally do something
<HayaBusa> billy has lots of money , and everyone else got price ..:) ..
<gambix> on linux the securities systems are included on the kernel for a great part
<gambix> have you already the windows menu ?
<gambix> sartmenu ?
<elite101> linux takes awhile since it mount's hdd and drivers and such but atleats it goes way faster
<runlevelten> HayaBusa: exactly, for all the ease of use and the quick install of windows, I don't find myself installing extra software and drivers from disc/internet for 2 hours after installing ubuntu
<HayaBusa> im talking about viruse, adwear, trojans and stuff.
<Biovore> well linux security is based mostly on the fact you don't use the computer as the super user (Administrator)
<runlevelten> HayaBusa: and I don't find myself needing an extra core to run the AV, anti-spyware/whatever else, which all amounts to bailing out a boat with a hole in.
<ubuntu> The only complaint I have had so far running linux on this computer is that my computer being an amd64 doesn't like loading 32 bit linux. And there are limits still in 64 bit linux.
<HayaBusa> lol, is true ..
<elite101> yeah you have to have a anti-virus once u step foot on the internet they attack your pc with spyware u need a condom for your windows pc
<ubuntu> But I am sticking with it. I have faith in the little penguin that could..
<Biovore> ubuntu: there limits on 64bit windows as well
<HayaBusa> ihave 64 bit AMD and im running 32 bit linux with no problme what so ever.
<elite101> whats the diff between 64bit isnt that better i am assuming u mean like viewing and graphics
<runlevelten> I believe in the best tool for the job. At the moment, that means run windows when you play oblivion. With the network card disabled.
<runlevelten> Maybe.
<runlevelten> heh
<ubuntu> Biovore, I agree. However, windows 32 has no problems loading on a 64 processor..
<elite101> whats the diff?
<elite101> 32/64
<Biovore> not much
<runlevelten> For most purposes not much
<HayaBusa> windows is going down . and they know it .. look at thier DOT NET .. no one porting into DOT NET as well .
<elite101> but why are they diffrent i am meaning in graphics like 32bitt if thats what u mena?
<runlevelten> video encoding and some other stuff will be noticeably faster using 64 bit builds
<Biovore> 64 you might occasionly save a on cpu cycle when multipliing or adding large numbers..
<ubuntu> elite, 64 bit systems can load larger packages at a time, in essence, it runs more efficiently than 32 bit..
<elite101> okay
<runlevelten> mostly you find things about the same for desktop use
<elite101> i always wondered why they had them diffrent 32 and 64bitt
<gambix> i use linux for the simplicity of use, it's more simple than windows... thanks to the ubuntu forums too :), ... kde simplify the use too
<runlevelten> for lots of non-desktop computing stuff 64 bit platforms are very handy.
<elite101> so u can run 32 bit software on 64bit prossecor and it should be okay
<HayaBusa> i been using photoshop for some times, but i just started to GIMP and it seems pretty good ..
<Biovore> HayaBusa: gimp works better if you got a drawing tablet.
<ubuntu> Elite, in the near future, the 32 bit OS will disappear. 64 is more efficient, and now you can't buy a pc that isn't amd 64 or Intel em64t
<HayaBusa> one of the reason im running 32 bit on 64 is that there is no flash player for 64 bit . on nighter platform as far as i can tell
<runlevelten> HayaBusa: Set your layers/tool palette/etc to always on top, and put them in the same places they are in photoshop
<elite101> lol i love when ppl get mad when they are gamming they blame the hardware for the stupid ness. lol my moms boyfriend is playing ra2 and he smahing his mouse
<CPrompt^> hi all.  There was a post on a forum (I think it was Linux Questions but not sure) where someone posted directions on how to set up 2 hard drives to dual boot windows and linux.  Anyone know where that might be?
<runlevelten> You'll probably find it a bit faster to use/explore the interface
<runlevelten> Also, I tend to put gimp on its own desktop for intensive work
<ubuntu> Haya, I have to use ndswrapper for flash and java
<HayaBusa> i got tablet , but have to figure how to install stuff like that , I am taking one baby step at the time with linux :) ..
<elite101> what is cheaper a ps3? or a new pc gamming pc?
<HayaBusa> PS3
<runlevelten> the second, although you can always find someone to charge you too much for a pc
<runlevelten> heh
<Biovore> you install linux on a PS3 as well
<elite101> yes
<ubuntu> Elite, PS3, many game companies have already stated that they will start focusing more on the game consoles than PC now..
<sam1337> anybody know of a good font?
<runlevelten> No good for gaming though
<elite101> and windows but i will dual boot
<elite101> lol
<elite101> i mean triple!!
<ubuntu> Biovore, I have acutually lookes at loading Yellowdog on my PS3
<elite101> they say yellow dog linux is good
<runlevelten> No decent hardware acceleration, you see, and the arch means that most of the best Linux 3d games are a nono
<Biovore> Ubuntu ppc I think will work on the PS3
<elite101> yeah but u cant put windows on your ps3/ you can but your running three os'es
<runlevelten> basically, don't expect to use the ps3 for Linux games
<pag> sam1337, for what? do you seek 'cool' look or readability? :)
<sam1337> pag clearness
<sam1337> pag so really readability
<elite101> and u can use the xbox360 controller using linux drivers!!!
<Biovore> PS3 is x86.. windows will not run on it..
<HayaBusa> one thing i don't get .. why people want to play intensive games on PC while they already have good gaming consols ???
<Biovore> (isn't)
<elite101> yes it will
<runlevelten> PS3 isn't x86, lol :)
<elite101> youtube it
<sam1337> HayaBusa so they dont have to pay for 2 machines
<HayaBusa> i have ps2, and thats all , if i need to play game , i just play with my PS2
<elite101> this guys runs yellow dog and then he runs windowsxp pro
<Biovore> well someone is pulling a prank.. it can not.. and will not run on a PS3
<Biovore> its the wrong hardware platform
<sam1337> HayaBusa and general conveniance
<runlevelten> HayaBusa: PC gaming offers extensibility and the usual control devices offer FAR greater accuracy
<pag> sam1337, I use Red Hat's Liberation -fonts with Anti-aliasing turned on and it looks rather clear to me.
<sam1337> HayaBusa and theres alot more games available
<elite101> yes it will i will bring up the link and this time only post it once :)
<runlevelten> (I've written software to interface console controllers to FPS engines, console controllers are very very inaccurate)
<Biovore> sam1337: you can install any ttf font you want..
<mewshi> hello :)
<HayaBusa> I guess everyone is different , i use my PC for my work .. such as a bit of programming , internet , graphics, and talk to you guys. :) .
<mewshi> I have discovered the amazing beauty of ubuntu :)
<runlevelten> Now I have to load up my music player :)
<sam1337> mewshi so have 8 million other people
<runlevelten> HayaBusa: at the moment I'm living vicariously with drivers, so no FPS for me
<runlevelten> helps me get more work done anyway
<elite101> well i cant always beleive everything u see on youtube but this guy does run windows on ps3!!
<mewshi> after 6 months of trying, ubuntu finally gave me the resources to get the wireless working
<runlevelten> living vicariously == no non-Free drivers.
<mewshi> and it works GREAT
<sam1337> mewshi you could of just tried different distributions one of them is bound to work
<runlevelten> mewshi: Excellent stuff! You enjoying it?
<runlevelten> OpenSuSE is better for hardware and codecs generally, although I've seen tests that found ubuntu had better hardware support for centre cases.
<runlevelten> so you know, it's what works for you.
<BluesKaj> suse repos ...bleh
<HayaBusa> anyone got some experiance with RAD5 ? i have a script that requires flash comm server .. but I aint paying arm and leg for that monster.
<elite101> hes running windows xp on linux kernel the video comments say its a chinees winxp thou
<runlevelten> It ain't the repos, the repos and the build service and the QC and the default configs were all great
<runlevelten> Novell just crapped all over the package management syste rom a great height, then all over us.
<elite101> Biovore, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-Ecr8tWetI thats the link for the ps3 running windows!!!! HAHA
<runlevelten> drove folks away, and consequently their distro will slide down the quality ladder.
<BluesKaj> runlevelten, really ..? my experience with suse repos was awful ...broken pkg allover the map
<runlevelten> Although Novell still contribute much more code to the software we're using than any other company at the moment.
<sam1337> opensuse has a crap package management systsem
<runlevelten> as far as I'm aware
<sam1337> apt is the best!
<dra90n3ddy> hi all, just a quick question, what size partition is recomended for kubuntu install?
<sam1337> 5gb
<runlevelten> I use apt on SuSE :p
<BluesKaj> as large as you want
<HayaBusa> damn i think i forgot the name of comm server equivalent for linux :(
<runlevelten> when I work with SuSE servers, I have apt installed on them.
<dra90n3ddy> ty sam1337
<sam1337> dra90n3ddy 5gb root paritition i mean
<runlevelten> I'm above 5gigs now, tbh
<elite101> cant u run linux on a ps2 there is a kit for it?
<sam1337> im at 7gb but using about 20% of it
<Karti> could some one tell me the command or link to the kubuntu bot information page
<pag> !ubotu | Karti
<runlevelten> elite101: yes you can. Again, you won't have access to much of the gaming functionality
<ubotu> Karti: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Karti> pag: by the way I found out the answer for the smb links in the /etc/fstab
<elite101> runlevelten, why not i wonder how much ram the video card would show on ps2????
<runlevelten> sam1337: http://apt4rpm.sourceforge.net/ ;)
<pag> Karti, congratulations :)
<[4K^Javax] > :D
<Karti> pag: I had to apt-get install smbfs
<Karti> for future reference of course ;)
<elite101> wow my adept is updating somuch stuff rite now wholy!
<sfire> elite101: I just got a bunch of updates myself
* runlevelten decides what music to take out
<sam1337> runlevelten i doubt it is as robust, quick, easy, powerful as a default apt package management system
<runlevelten> Is it KDE updates?
<elite101> lol u wont belive it went threw 20downloads and its only reading at 13% on the totall porgress
<elite101> if i run ubuntu on my  xbox would i beable to talk to you guys on IRC?
<elite101> lol
<runlevelten> sam1337: It's the best apt available for the platforms, tbh. That's one whole hill of beans better than nothing if you need it.
<sam1337> why would you want ubuntu on your xbox?
<elite101> something a littel differnt
<elite101> beats the xbox loading screen!!
<BluesKaj> if you can connect to your ISP, whynot?
<pag> Karti, thanks for the info, I'll try to keep that in mind :)
<elite101> thats cool would it go fast i mean 64mb ram/733Mhz
<elite101> xbox specs:
<Karti> pag: its now on my quick fix spreadsheet (need to get out more!)
<BluesKaj> I've heard of several linux hacks for the xbox
<HayaBusa> how can i uninstall .deb package that i downloaded and installed on my system ?
<elite101> yeah stuff about dvd firmware and such
<mewshi> is there something like portable apps for linux? :\
<pag> HayaBusa, sudo apt-get remove nameofthepackage
<elite101> gamming systems should support linux thats pretty cool on how u can go and surf the web and such
<sfire> HayaBusa: right click it
<HayaBusa> thanks. i got to write that down .
<sam1337> HayaBusa apt-get remove packagename
<sfire> oh... I didn't see the "un" part
<Biovore> mewshi: basicly if you the source code for the application you can put it on any platform, and OS if its been written right..
<runlevelten> portable apps? as in firefox, thunderbird etc?
<mewshi> yeah, portabe OO.o is WONDERFUL for me
<mewshi> but i can't get it to run from my drive :(
<BluesKaj> elite101, it's still computer, just setup for gaming , that's all
<HayaBusa> dose remove command , remove everything about that program , or like microsoft uninstaller , later i have to go and remove files and folders manully
<runlevelten> It still loads a native executable mewshi
<runlevelten> So you just need to do exactly the same thing with a Linux version of those apps
<elite101> after i do the huge updates do i have to restart my computer?
<elite101> and u can still play on xbox games too
<elite101> i love portable apps!
<runlevelten> HayaBusa: apt-get remove packagename
<mewshi> how?  like, for oo.o i just had to run a file to install it to the drive O-o
<elite101> i have portable apps installed on my psp so i can connect it toanother pc and use my firefox
<pag> HayaBusa, it doesn't remove configuration-files iirc.
<HayaBusa> thanks.
<mewshi> yeah, but how would i do a portable version of OO.o?
<runlevelten> apt-get --purge remove packagename does.
<runlevelten> well, now you know you need to make a linux-specific version, so you know what to ask the console or the wall of light to obtain your answer :)
<runlevelten> right, I must go.
<runlevelten> later
* runlevelten gone
<HayaBusa> later runlevel
<CPrompt^> got a new video card and am having issues.  anyone care to help? :(
<pag> CPrompt^, what model?
<sam1337> what sort of issues?
<CPrompt^> ATI Radeon
<sam1337> you shouldnt of got that card
<CPrompt^> i have multiple xorg.conf files for one problem.
<sam1337> nvidia has far superior drivers
<sam1337> i got a new video card just because it was an nvidia one
<elite101> im running nvidia Vanta 1mb of video ram 256 colours
<elite101> 640x480
<BluesKaj> sam1337, stop critique , he's here for help , not to be chastised for buying the "wrong" graphics card
<elite101> lol
<sam1337> BluesKaj sorry ill go away then since im not much help
<elite101> ati radeon is not bad better than anything i have :)
<sam1337> bye everyone
<pag> CPrompt^, multiple? like xorg.conf, xorg.conf.bak etc?
<Karti> anyone know a way I can test my 5:1 sound card?
<CPrompt^> pag : no like xorg.conf.1 xorg.conf2 etc...
<CPrompt^> all the way to 7
<BluesKaj> CPrompt^, which ATI card ?
<elite101> Karti, blast metallica?
<CPrompt^> BluesKaj : RADEON X600 256MB HYPERMEMORY
<CPrompt^> no sorry
<mewshi> :\
<elite101> ha i have 512mb video ram nvidia 8900gtx
<Karti> elite101: I like the idea, but was thinking more like white noise on each speaker ;)
<pag> CPrompt^, and not the 'normal' xorg.conf ?
<elite101> Karti, lol
<elite101> Karti, just play a movie with good pholyphone digital surrond support?
<HayaBusa> anyone got experiance with RED5???
<CPrompt^> Radeon x300 SE
<Karti> or maybe Lordi , those Eurovision Champions....ahhh
<BluesKaj> ok CPrompt^ describe your problem
<CPrompt^> it boots into console
<Karti> elite101: Its just that I used a test before ..sure its test speakers
<elite101> i was going to get the Nvidia 9900 with 1gig/ram 2.4ghz GPU and liquid cooling but ohwell
<CPrompt^> i can try the startx but it will hang
<Biovore> CPrompt^: I think x300 is on of those cards ATI dosn't support on linux..
<BluesKaj> Biovore, not true!
<CPrompt^> eigh.  I'll just put the nVidia back in.  :)  The Radeon was given to me anyway.  Just thought I'd give it a shot :p
<BluesKaj> CPrompt^, ok you're going to have to choose an active xorg.file ...having 2 of them is not a good idea
<CPrompt^> It's the same memory anyway.  But doesn't the "HyperMemory" part mean that it is using some of the RAM for the video card?
<Karti> found it.......its speaker-test
<elite101> Karti, lol are u testing to see if it works? are they 5.1 speakers u wil get better sound qual. if u have a 5.1-7.1surrond sound supported card
<elite101> creative augidy or something like is pretty good card
<CPrompt^> BluesKaj :  I think one of the things that happened was that I used this script to install Beryl a while back.  That seems to be what is causing the weirdness for the xorg.conf files
<Biovore> audigy is a SB Live minius the hardware pcm mixing
<BluesKaj> ok, but the Radeon will work for 3d and DRI , it's just somewhat limited vs the nVidia
<Karti> elite101: I have a creative audidy card that I have just put in and wanted to test it. I get sound from it fine but wanted to make shure each speaker worked correctly
<elite101> okay
<Karti> all help or pointers ia appreciated
<elite101> Karti, do they work
<Karti> yes... ;)
<elite101> lol nice
<elite101> what kind of speaker logitech or something
<CPrompt^> BlueKaj : would it be possible to just delete the other xorg.conf files and reboot?  Not sure if I can find a driver for the ATI though.
<Karti> yes logitech
<elite101> lol sounds like u bought this stuff all at wal-mart!!
<elite101> or staples
<BluesKaj> CPrompt^, yes but I recommend running a reconfigure of the Xorg file
<CPrompt^> BluesKaj : care to refresh my memory on how to do that?
<elite101> what is the best multimedia player? for say .mp3/mp4/avi/pcm?
<BluesKaj> CPrompt^, at the prompt or in the terminal , sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<elite101> lol 101
<pag> !best | elite101
<ubotu> elite101: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<elite101> kaffine lol/
<pag> elite101, movies = Kaffeine, music = amarok  (my choises)
<mewshi> for example, i might prefer xmms to amarok
<CPrompt^> BluesKaj : thanks!
<elite101> well brb udpates are going to take like 1hour going to go play some halo2
<jhutchins> Me, I never could get kaffeine to work for more than a couple of file formats, now I just use mplayer.
<BluesKaj> CPrompt^, BTW , I use a patched and modded driver on feisty , that if you are careful can make th Radeon X300 run fine ...I'm using an on board x200g and it works well, but I'm not into eye candy much , so.....
<mewshi> elite101, when you say best, do you mean best interface, best implementations of formats, what?
<elite101> ahh for the most file  format supported
<mewshi> Ok :)
<CPrompt^> BluesKaj : don't need the eyecandy, just need it to work ;)
<elite101> like the one that can play the most files from .mp4 wich i need the most
<mewshi> that one is a little more cut-and-dried than the "Best interface"
<elite101> anything play .mp4?
<mewshi> um... yeah, some stuff does
<elite101> or m-peg layer4
<mewshi> i just don't know what XD
<BluesKaj> CPrompt^, ok here's a tutorial for low end ATI cards : http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<mewshi> god, it's been like 10 months since I last used linux on a constant basis
<elite101> i will have to download an mp4 file and see what will open it once i click on it and see how i like it
<CPrompt^> BluesKaj : awsome thanks!
<BluesKaj> jhutchins, the xine engine is the setting to choose in Kaffeine , it runs most video formats
<elite101> i want to make a server in the future for my friends to access online and for me to put files away would be nice wondering if it can be a wireless adhoc one?
<elite101> what nvm thats not possible lol
<elite101> it has to be infrastructure lol ad-hoc only i would beable to use it
<BluesKaj> CPrompt^, don't thank me yet ...wait til it's setup and working ... :)
<mewshi> is there a program like netstumbler?
<zero_> hey
<zero_> i did upgrade at adept and now there is ubuntu kernel 15 and ubuntu kernel 16
<zero_> when i go to 16 my modem doesnt work
<zero_> if it is a different kernel /lib/firmware is different?
<zero_> anyone that can help?
<BluesKaj> mewshi, wireless ?
<BluesKaj> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BluesKaj> !ndsiwrapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndsiwrapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zero_> can you help me blueskaj?
<joshjosh> I just updated on my HP dv6110us and when I did my power manager says the battery has been removed...
<joshjosh> wondering if anyone with a laptop has the same problem....
<BluesKaj> zero_, dunno , depends on the prob , just ask and someone will help, if i can't.
<zero_> my modem is kinda strange and to make it work i had to extract firmware
<zero_> in lib/firmware/something
<zero_> now i did adept upgrade
<zero_> and grub has
<zero_> ubuntu kernel something.something.something.15
<zero_> and the same thing with 16
<zero_> i entered 16 and the modem didnt work
<neusonce> grrrrr, i need some help trying to install flash!   no terminal cmds work
<Agent_137> i'm having the worst trouble getting this flash tar ball installed on konqueror, and i'm using the 32 bit version, too. will it work with konq? What's the default install directory for konq?
<BluesKaj> zero_, sorry I have no idea except for you to search for new drivers for your modem that run on the new kernel
<zero_> oh...
<jhutchins> !flash | neusonce
<ubotu> neusonce: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<neusonce> thank you  :)
<Agent_137> that answers my question too, it seems
<jhutchins> zero_: Any time you update the kernel, you need to update any separately installed modules and drivers as well.
<Agent_137> thanks.
<pascutti> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<BluesKaj> Agent_137, installing the flash nonfree versions thru adept or synaptic, assures a global install (all apps requiring flash will work)
<Agent_137> excellent, thanks
<houmala> Somehow I got the file opening with gThumb(?) how do I get it back to "normal" ???
<pag> houmala, right click on the file, choos open with -> other  there select a programm you lick, and tick "remember.." -box
<zero_> hey pag
<zero_>  was |Zero|H|I|T| yesterday
<zero_> i reinstalled kubuntu
<houmala> Anyone... somehow I got got gThumb image viewer displaying the files. How do I get back to "normal" way of viewing files????
<pag> like, no lick... I clearly cannot type anymore :P
<southafrikanse> Hello. I've install KDM but I can't find it
<houmala> What is the program for viewing files "normally"???
<pag> zero_, oh.. did the reinstall went well?
<pag> houmala, what files?
<GrahamA> southafrikanse: What do you mean you can't find it?
<southafrikanse> GrahamA: I can't find the shortcut
<zero_> yeah i guess
<houmala> general file list , the file list are showing like images in gThumb.
<zero_> but when i boot
<GrahamA> You're not maing sense.
<zero_> a message came
<GrahamA> What shortcut.
<neusonce> grrrr im still stuck, the link you gave me was for  an ealier version of ubuntu
<eltese> why cant I write in my sources.list file? How do I change the permissions?
<BluesKaj> southafrikanse, look in adept , to see if it's installed
<neusonce>  i need to know how to install flash on 7.04
<zero_> 4960 days without checking /dev/sda2 for errors
<zero_> and it found errors at root partition
<southafrikanse> BluesKaj: It's installed
<pag> !sudo | eltese
<ubotu> eltese: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<GrahamA> zero_: I had longer when I installed it... apparently I hadn't checked my hard drive for 134 years...
<BluesKaj> neusonce, installing the flash nonfree versions thru adept or synaptic, assures a global install (all apps requiring flash will work)
<eltese> pag: yes I know :) I runned the command "sudo edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<eltese> but no luck
<zero_> but i got errors and i am worried :(
<pag> edit?  kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list  should work
<eltese> ok
<eltese> thx :)
<GrahamA> zero_: It fixed them
<GrahamA> Just let it check and it fixes them automaticly.
<zero_> idk if it did that :(
<pag> southafrikanse, KDM is a login manager, iirc it has no shortcuts built in it
<eltese> pag: get a error message saying that I kate cannot connect to the x server
<southafrikanse> pag: The how can I access it. So I can costumize my desktop?
<eltese> And I still get permission denied
<eltese> :p
<neusonce> macromedia  flash puglin cannot be installed on my computer type ?
<pag> neusonce, what does uname -m return?
<houmala> got it fixed..thanks
<root__> Hi, I trying to install kubuntu fiesty on my dell E1505 laptop. However, when I start install, after selecting keyboard type, my keyboard doesn work. any help ?
<Ace2016> eltese: are you trying to run kate as root? try kdesu kate from Alt+F2
<eltese> Ace2016: ok
<eltese> will try that
<pag> southafrikanse, KDM doesn't customize your desktop... kdmtheme lets you customize your KDM and can be found in kcontrol... desktop can be customized in either kcontrol or SysSettings
<neusonce> ok, i am a toaly newbie, i need to learn linux for blender and  studio apps, i  have no idea!
<ardchoille> pag: iirc, he will have to install kdmtheme if he hasn't already, it doesn't ship with kubuntu
<jhutchins> kdm is the login manager
<pag> neusonce, open konsole, type " uname -m " and tell what does the command putput
<neusonce> x86_64
<pag> ardchoille, oh.. forgot that, thanks for clearing up :)
<neusonce> sorry  late
<pag> !flash64 | neusonce
<ubotu> neusonce: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<neusonce> ok dude
<neusonce> thanks
<mewshi> how do i get my keyboard's multimedia buttons to work?
<eltese> got it working now. Thanks alot
<Karti> right...time for some help.....can get 2.1 speaker but not 5.1 using my audigy sb card any ideas?
<BluesKaj> Karti, did you check the kmix settings for multichannel , surround center and LFE ?
<Karti> BluesKaj: they are there and I can move them with no difference to sound
<rtwick> Hi I trying to install kubuntu on dell e1505 laptop. however after selecting keyboard type during install, keyboard gets messed up.
<rtwick> any help ?
<Karti> BluesKaj: even installed alsamixergui and still the same issues
<southafrikanse> I have no sound :( Can someone help me?
<Karti> southafrikanse:  try system settings > sound system > tick enable the sound system box
<BluesKaj> okk Karti , check alsamixer in the terminal , to make sure they are setup right m kae sure you have no MM in the box cntrls , that means muted the boxes should all read '00' . Use the M key to unmute.
<BluesKaj> M key
<southafrikanse> Karti: It's already ticked
<rtwick> ?
<rtwick> Please can someone help me with my keyboard problem?
<DjDarkman> where is the best place to report an adept_updater bug?
<DjDarkman> I mean
<DjDarkman> adept_notifier
<pag> DjDarkman, launchpad?
<vecchioGasometro> hey raga
<vecchioGasometro> perch in kubuntu feisty non ci sono le qt 4.3 ma ci sono ancora le 4.2.3 ?
<pag> DjDarkman, https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<DjDarkman> ok just forgot my account
<pag> !it | vecchioGasometro
<ubotu> vecchioGasometro: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Karti> BluesKaj: I can move them all but and the only one I can set is the iec985. My sound is comming from the Analog f
<neusonce> ok i  think its going to work guys,  well know soon  thanks so much
<Karti> southafrikanse: sorry having some sound issues of my own :(
<southafrikanse> Karti: No problem. I have to go to Windows now.
<Karti> sorry not much help ;)
<vecchioGasometro> oh
<elite101> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<elite101> lmao
<vecchioGasometro> pag: sorry I've joined the wrong channel!!!!
<pag> vecchioGasometro, np :)
<BluesKaj> Karti, go to the IEC 958 and set it to pcm
<Karti> BluesKaj: sorry to be a pain, but could yo u explain that a bit more....kind of lost me
<elite101> help i got an error downloading a package http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/main linux-image2.6.15?
<elite101> is that good?
<|Zero|H|I|T|> hey
<pag> elite101, depends what kind of error?
<|Zero|H|I|T|> i downloaded nvidia graphics card from adept
<|Zero|H|I|T|> and when loading the screen is black
<elite101> it wont download the package it says in the progress box beside it in adept error
<|Zero|H|I|T|> and i cant do anything
<RichoHealey> |Zero|H|I|T|: hey ssup
<pag> elite101, could you please run " sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade " in konsole
<elite101> and i didnt download libxine-main 1.1.1+ubuntu2-7.7
<elite101> it*
<elite101> why? i am updating in adept ritenow
<montoya> cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | grep color
<pag> elite101, ok.. But when the updates are done, you might want to try those, APT works usually better than a Adept
<RichoHealey> a quick question about sudo; i type sudo, and then anything that i type on that line runs as root?
<montoya> cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | grep color -> what color???
<dutch> how do I permanent install of kubuntu from the liveCD ?
<sfire> dutch: click the install link on the desktop
<dutch> it's not there :(
<elite101> i had that prob b4
<elite101> where it didnt show install i just restarted the computer
<|Zero|H|I|T|> anybody that can help with the black screen?
<strog_> hi guys
<dutch> willing to try anything right now.. :(
<dutch> thanks
<strog_> i have a bluetooth stick and wanted to know how i can remote control my pc
<strog_> how do i add that option
<elite101> remote controll it from what device another pc?
<elite101> or a handheld?
<strog_> no cellphone
<elite101> ohh not sure but i know how to do that with a psp lol
<strog_> how is it done with handhelds?
<elite101> u need to use VNC
<neusonce> grrrrrr not working, but im tired and should go to bed  thank fo youre help guys  if i have issues tomorrow will talk again
<elite101> krfb desktop sharing
<strog_> krfb?
<michael-3142> Hello all
<elite101> yes its in interent tab on the Kmenu
<|Zero|H|I|T|> anybody?
<elite101> u make a network connection and the device running the VNC will connect to it alothou u mean with bluetooth i know nothing about that so this wont help u sorry
<elite101> strog_, what do u want the cellphone to do exactly?
<michael-3142> Are there any Kpilot users online today,  I am have some problems configuring mine with USB
<elite101> controll the pc?
<strog_> to control the mouse and if possible that i can use my cellphone as a remotecontrol for amarok
<elite101> ookay u need to use remote desktop connection well im not sure on how bluetooth works its kinda like wireless? but i think the cellphone needs the same app? no..
<strog_> let me check a minute
<elite101> u might need to use Remote Desktop connection and make a VNC connection and then connect the cell to the VNC to computer VIA Bluetooth
<elite101> if thats what u want? not sure almost the same princaple to the psp but u need a wireless card too hook up the psp and router but since its bluetooth i dont know how that works?
<elite101> !krdc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krdc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<strog_> elite101: i have a usb bluetooth and my cellphone has 1 also
<elite101> !Krdc
<strog_> but when i go to sdp://
<strog_> i can see my cellphone and it's services
<elite101> so does it have an app to controll the computer where did u hear this from?
<elite101> okay
<elite101> well u need to make a VNC connection to your computer online and then connect the phone to that network
<strog_> but the problem is that i dont have the mouse control service installed
<elite101> not sure how to make one on kubuntu? i know on windows thou i know a site with a tutorial
<strog_> k
<elite101> for what/
<elite101> ?
<elite101> on your cell phone?
<elite101> strog_, here is a link that should make things a little clearer althou i will find one for kubuntu http://www.bluetoothshareware.com/bluetooth_remote_control.asp
<|Zero|H|I|T|> anyone that can help with black screen after installing NVIDIA DRIVERS???
<oellinux> hello people
<oellinux> can someone give me a hand with streaming problems
<elite101> strog_, what kind of phone are u using sony erricson? pda?
<oellinux> |Zero|H|I|T|, what error do u get if u write "startx" from a console?
<|Zero|H|I|T|> i didnt enter console
<oellinux> so do it
<oellinux> ctrl - alt - f1
<|Zero|H|I|T|> i will do it but
<|Zero|H|I|T|> when loading
<|Zero|H|I|T|> i get a black screen and i can see what i type
<elite101> ahh here u go strong this wil be alot better for you http://tuxmobil.org/bluetooth_cell_apps.html
<Chanshe> hi alle
<Chanshe> habe mal nee frage wegen wine
<Chanshe> habe wine per adept installiert..
<pag> !de | Chanshe
<ubotu> Chanshe: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Chanshe> nur wie installiere ich nun anwendungen?
<Chanshe> #ahh k danke
<elite101> is kubuntu 7.04 only in DVD format? can u fit the installer on a normal cd?
<sfire> elite101: I believe there is a CD version
<sfire> 40mb for the net install cd (from what I've heard)
<sfire> me personally I just "borrow" a dvd from a newer machine to install
<elite101> sfire, why is it in DVD formatt? the cd version must not have livecd enabled on it then
<elite101> because the installer is prob small and the livedvd is prob like 3gb or somethinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng
<elite101> sorry the button lagged
<pag> elite101, http://mirror.gregstar.at/ubuntu/kubuntu/feisty/ <- CD-torrents (can also be downloaded directly, but always prefer torrent :)
<Negonicrac> hey all
<NickPresta> hey
<araizen> hi all
<araizen> can anyone tell me how i can set things up so i can switch keyboard layouts with a keyboard shortcut?
<sep1318> araizen: k menu>system settings>regional&language
<araizen> sep1318: yes i am aware of that
<araizen> but i don't see what i can set in there
<sep1318> araizen: do you see the keyboard layout tab on the side?
<araizen> you mean on the task bar?
<araizen> yes
<sep1318> araizen: it should have three tabs: layout, sitching options, xkb options.
<araizen> sep1318: yes, i have that
<sep1318> just making sure we're in the same place :)
<sep1318> araizen: what's your switching policy set to under switching options?
<araizen> global
<sep1318> and you have multiple layouts available, right?
<araizen> yes
<araizen> i have multiple layouts and they work fine
<sep1318> under active layouts in the layout tab?
<araizen> but i have to cluck on the flag to change
<araizen> and i want to use a keyboard shortcut
<araizen> yes, under active layouts there are two layouts
<sep1318> ttry ctrl+alt_k
<sep1318> try*
<sep1318> ok.
<araizen> what is alt_k?
<araizen> alt+k?
<sep1318> ctrl+alt+k is the default,
<sep1318> yeah
<sep1318> me and my typos :-\
<araizen> no that doesn't do anything
<araizen> but i've done this before, i remember, in kde
<draik> Here is my empty victory - I installed winxp in Kubuntu
<draik> Is there a way to change the HDD space to the VMware Workstation?
<araizen> and my shortcut has to be something like ctl+alt+1, because one of my layouts is not a latin alphabet
<michael-3142> Is there anyone that can assist me in getting kpilot working?
<sep1318> hmmm.... araizen, i'm honestly stumped, cuz the default worked for me. but then again, im switching between english and dvorak.
<araizen> there's a place you can change all those keyboard shortcuts, no?
<araizen> do you know where it?
<ardchoille> araizen: kcontrol Region & Accessibility > Keyboard Shortcuts
<sep1318> araizen: good suggestion. lemme find it for a sec :)
<sep1318> araizen: actually, it's under keyboard & mouse
<ardchoille> sep1318: keyboard & mouse? where is that?
<sep1318> araizen: should be an option at the bottom for keyboard layout switching
<araizen> there's no such option under switching options in regional & language
<robin> whats new
<sep1318> ardchoille: in system settings/kcontrol main menu. computer administration heading.
<sep1318> araizen: right. you have to go back out to the overview and go in through keyboard and mouse
<sep1318> ardchoille: i just realized that things are a bit reorganized depending on whether your in system settings or the settings menu or w/e.
<sep1318> araizen: you see it?
<araizen> sep1318: yes i've got it
<araizen> i set it to ctrl+1 and it's working
<araizen> thanks a lot
<ardchoille> sep1318: Yes, I noticed that too. I don't use system settings due to kcontrol being better and I'm used to it.
<robin> I have a new hp computer, nvidia chipset and 8800gts, when I tried to start up kubuntu off the cd the monitor goes black, any idea's? I tried the safe video mode to still no go
<sep1318> araizen: sweet
<sep1318> ardchoille: i'm on board with you on that one.
<intelikey> and then there were 356
<robin> must not be a work around if no one answer, maybe they will correct this in next kubuntu release and i can use it then thx anyway
<intelikey> robin what issue ?
<robin>  I have a new hp computer, nvidia chipset and 8800gts, when I tried to start up kubuntu off the cd the monitor goes black, any idea's? I tried the safe video mode to still no go
<Biovore> robin: try the alternate install cd
<dr_willis> Looking at the HP L7680 for my next printer. ANyone have any experience with it and Linux?
<intelikey> could reconfig xorg to use vesa
<robin> <Biovore>  whats differant on alternate cd?
<intelikey> text mode installer
<Biovore> robin: you can do a text mode install then fix it later..
<dr_willis> and a few options it lets you set
<intelikey> can even do a server install     i think
<robin> will i still have a gui or just command line
<Biovore> yup
<intelikey> isn't that on the alternate
<Biovore> robin: well if you install and it can't get the graphics to work at start, you probably be in a command line interface for a bit.
<robin> is there a 64 byte alternate cd?
<Biovore> yes
<robin> k will try that
<intelikey> robin i would try reconfiguring the liveCD for vesa and see if that works.  then at least you know you can get a gui working.
<robin> so you think its my 8800gts that is the issue with the screen going black?
<dr_willis> Theres no real reason to use the 64bit disrto
<dr_willis> 8800 does need the newest nvidia drivers I hear on some setups.
<dr_willis> those are not in the repos yet.
<StErGi0s> hello.im clicking on vpn connections from KnetworkManager but nothing opens..what should i do?
<lontra> anyone know how i would edit kmilo to work properly with my multimedia keys?
<intelikey> robin i think that the nv driver is too old to work correctly with that card robin yes
<robin> so the next kunbutu release should work ok you guys think?
<dr_willis> this one CAN work.. if you install the nvidia drivers from the nvidia site. (i hear)
<Biovore> well its still beta atm.. (not recommended)
<dr_willis> i bet the ubuntu forums mention this
<dr_willis> may be some unofficial repos/sites with thepackages also.
<intelikey> i bet
<Biovore> yeah.. the 8800gtx needs the lastest drivers from nvidia..
<intelikey> you bet
<robin> so its a known issue with 8800?
<Biovore> but they do work..
<Biovore> well nvidia lagged behind with the support for it..
<StErGi0s> im clicking on vpn connections from KnetworkManager but nothing opens..what should i do?
<Biovore> The graphical installer uses an opensource driver some guy made to get video, but I think that one break on the newer nvidia cards.
<Biovore> StErGi0s: you openVPN running?
<Biovore> (have()
<StErGi0s> Biovore: i dont think so..
<robin> ok I wil ltry the work arounds you guys talked about later today thx
<intelikey> monkey C
<StErGi0s> not sure though
<dr_willis> you can force the graphical installer to use the vesa driver some how. i recall..
<dr_willis> but never done it.
<StErGi0s> no...its not on running processes
<robin> later thanks again
<michael-3142> I can not locate /dev/ttyusb in kubuntu.  do they use something else?
<elite101> does nvidia support linux?
<intelikey> michael-3142 prolly    and they use  udev which only makes the device nodes that you "access"
<intelikey> elite101 yes and no.
<intelikey> they offer drivers   but that don't open source
<StErGi0s> i need to make a vpn connection anyone can help?vpn connections does not work for some reason
<michael-3142> intelikey: I am trying to configure kpilot with a palm t/x
<draik> intelikey: I finally got the VMware workstation to work. But no SD or Floppy :(
<draik> elite101: Backwards. Does Linux support nVidia. I have a GeForce FX 5700LE. No issues here. Beryl works as well as Compiz
<michael-3142> intelikey: what can I do to resolve this problem
<dr_willis> elite101,  they say they do.. but they could do MUCHbetter...
<intelikey> michael-3142 i have no idea.   i don't have any palm*  nor even usb*
<dr_willis> same with ati, and about every OTHER video card maker out there
<ERIK_LIMA> !streaming
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about streaming - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> ERIK_LIMA: what do you  need to know about streaming?
<ERIK_LIMA> !stream
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stream - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ERIK_LIMA> I can't watch video streamings on VLC :(
<jussi01> ERIK_LIMA: streaming from where?
<ERIK_LIMA> Just today when I wanted to watch Mid-Ohio GP
<michael-3142> Do I have to build a dev for use with USB in kubuntu, if so how do I do it?
<ERIK_LIMA> From a sports channel, like ESPN
<jussi01> !find mozilla vlc
<draik> michael-3142: Shouldn't have to do anything
<ubotu> Found: mozilla-firefox-locale-af, mozilla-firefox-locale-ar, mozilla-firefox-locale-bg-bg, mozilla-firefox-locale-bn-bd, mozilla-firefox-locale-bn-in (and 95 others)
<michael-3142> draik: then how do I find out what dev the usb is on?
<jussi01> !info mozilla-plugin-vlc
<ubotu> mozilla-plugin-vlc: multimedia plugin for web browsers based on VLC. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 37 kB, installed size 148 kB
<draik> Should come right up, What's your dev?
<michael-3142> palm t/x
<intelikey> michael-3142 seems like they use an odd mount on usb  something in /proc/usb  maybe...    but simple answer to your Q     lsusb
<ERIK_LIMA> jussi01: My problem is that I connect to the streaming, but surrendly it's stops and I can't watch
<jussi01> ERIK_LIMA: what sort of stream is it?
<ERIK_LIMA> Wait a moment...
<granddaddy> hi
<michael-3142> I see a /proc/bus/usb
<michael-3142> it that it
<grant> hi
<elite101_> man my internet sucks it keeps on disconnecting
<ERIK_LIMA> jussi01: it's from here ---> mms://200.218.192.66/bandsports
<intelikey> probably     did you run the command    lsusb         michael-3142 ?
<grant> i have no clue what this is, i was just messing around with my computer and i found this
<jussi01> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ERIK_LIMA> Open your VLC, copy this link and try opening. I tried, but after a few seconds, the streaming stops.
<intelikey> michael-3142 oh. also check in konqueror   media:///
<ERIK_LIMA> It's happening to me with another streaming
<intelikey> something came up.  back later.
<michael-3142> I see the kensington mouse listed there
<jussi01> ERIK_LIMA: so you get picture?
<ERIK_LIMA> Yes! I see the video.
<caboose_1980> does anybody have rvb?
<ERIK_LIMA> jussi01: Can you watch the streaming?
<caboose_1980> im confused
<jussi01> ERIK_LIMA: 1 sec
<rrabbit74> michael-3142: check "/var/log /messages"
<ERIK_LIMA> What codec I need to watch it without any problems?
<michael-3142> no usb in media
<jussi01> ERIK_LIMA: works here
<jussi01> ERIK_LIMA: are you running compiz/beryl?
<caboose_1980> sooo confused
<draik> jussi01: I run Beryl. What gives with some java apps?
<ERIK_LIMA> No. I can't run compiz/beryl due to my bad ATI Radeon 9250
<ERIK_LIMA> jussi01: So... what I need to solve my problem?
<jussi01> ERIK_LIMA: patience, im thinking....
<jussi01> draik, Im not sure, perhaps askin #ubuntu-effects
<jussi01> ERIK_LIMA: have youtried in mplayer?
<jussi01> gah
<jussi01> h eft
<caboose_1980> what is this?
<caboose_1980> lol
<michael-3142> messages said it created a new device usbfs
<ilik> ,   .
<ardchoille> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<elite101> hey what is the line for java again?
<zondo> holas
<dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<michael-3142> still no luck
<elite101> no the line like sudo apt jet java-srj6?
<michael-3142> what do I do with the info from lsusb?
<michael-3142> It says in lsusb that the palm is on Bus 001 device 041 id 0830 0061 Palm inc
<michael-3142> what do I do not with this info
<johan> anyone kan help me with something?
<n8k99> johan what is it
<johan> look...i`ve just installed kubuntu...this is the second time...and at SYSTEM  - AaDEPT (Package Manager)...evreything shows me that is installed...
<n8k99> yes? it should also show you packages which are not installed
<michael-3142> Still trying to configure kpilot for usb on kubuntu. Please help
<n8k99> and that can be installed
<johan> i know that...but evrything shows me INSTALLED
<johan> :|
<n8k99> everything?
<johan> yes
<n8k99> hmm...
<johan> i was thinking at a bug...but...
<n8k99> which version of kubuntu are you using?
<johan> 6.06
<johan> lts
<rrabbit74> michael-3142: could it be "/dev/ttyUSB0" ?
<michael-3142> I have no /dev/ttyusb* at all, they are in /proc/bus/usb
<michael-3142> lsusb says that the palm is on bus 001 device 46
<n8k99> johan !repos
<johan> .
<michael-3142> but I do not know what to do with that info
<n8k99> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<lothar> which packages do I need to rip audio cds in k3b to mp3?
<n8k99> look and see if you have all your repositiories open johan
<johan> !repos
<johan> oke
<n8k99> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<rrabbit74> michael-3142: "/dev/ttyUSB*" is a serial port it should be listed in dir "/dev"
<michael-3142> rrabbit74: well I have not /dev/ttyUSB* in that directory.
<cherva> anyone installed hydra on kubuntu 7.04 ? ( http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/THC-Hydra-Download-10279.html ) because i want to test my network byt here is what i get when i try to compile it http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d661d39d5 pls help me
<zibrah3ed> install its dependencies\
<michael-3142> Does anyone know how to configure a palm with kpilot in kubuntu,  Please haelp
<michael-3142> help
<jhutchins> michael-3142: I would expect that kpilot would have documentation.
<michael-3142> kpilot assumes that every thing is in the /dev directory, and in kubuntu it is not
<dr_willis> its possible the /dev/ entrys have moved
<dr_willis>  theres been a lot of changes to them in the past few years.
<michael-3142> dr_willis: I find them in the /proc/bus/usb directory but I still can not get them to sync
<dr_willis> the /proc/ stuff is most lilkely NOT what you are looking for.
<dr_willis> what are you looking for anyway?
<michael-3142> dr_willis: it is not in media either
<dr_willis> media is just where filesystems get mounted.
<dr_willis> if it was showing up as a usb hard drive. you could mount it to /media
<michael-3142> dr_willis: lsusb says it is on bus 001
<enzo> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dr_willis> so you have a usb palm pilot?
<michael-3142> dr_willis: yes and it is driving me crazy
<dr_willis> Been ages since ive messed with usb serial devices.
<dr_willis> May need to be some module you got to load.
<michael-3142> dr_willis: how do I find that out and load it if necessary
<Guilty_as_Sin> I know theres an irc client that will open separate rooms in separate windows, just not sure which one..  any help?
<Guilty_as_Sin> been using default so long I just don't don't know
<dr_willis> http://www.snowfrog.net/2006/08/11/palm-pilot-on-ubuntu/
<dr_willis> michael-3142,  by googling like i just did. :) heh check the tips at that page.
<bldzr> Guilty_as_Sin: There's a bunch of those
<michael-3142> dr_willis: that is nice but on this system /dev/ttyusb0 and /dev/ttyusb1 do not exist
<dr_willis> thats where the modules are needed then.
<bldzr> irssi, weechat, xchat (gui client), etc :)
<dr_willis> if the proper module gets loaded - it shoudl create those /dev/entries
<dr_willis> $ lsmod | grep visor
<dr_willis> that site is checking the loaded modules there. with that command.
<dr_willis> i dont have one to test. (well not here at least) but sudo modprobe visor  MIGHT get them  made
<elite101> hey i need help on using aircrack i downloaded it and run it in terminal but i dont know how to execute commands? it says usage; aircrack [options]  <.cap / .ivs file(s) > i think i use that line to use the command?
<elite101> listed in 2 option sections
<granddaddy> hey
<elite101> any one use aircrack before?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> granddaddy: hi
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> elite101: I haven't. Sorry.
<Schuenemann> Is it possible to open (yuck) M$ Access files?
<elite101> shoot
<jomama> lol
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Schuenemann: Other than with MS Access, I don't think there is. At least, not with Kexi or OOoBase. Might want to search Google.
<Schuenemann> WhtWolfTeraDyne, is access free?
<elite101> wait never mind what i said up there i missed another program for aircrack mybad :)
<renegade> hallo
<jomama> sap nukka
<titanix88> hello
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Schuenemann: Nope. It's Microsoft, what do you expect?
<Schuenemann> heh
<Schuenemann> free as in price, of course
<jomama> 
<renegade> &%
<elite101> what is the line to get java? sudo apt get...?
<jomama> HT
<Schuenemann> elite101, sun-java6-jdk
<Schuenemann> oops
<Schuenemann> sorry
<Schuenemann> don't do that
<renegade> oder jre
<Schuenemann> elite101, sun-java6-jre (unless you want the jdk)
<elite101> thanx
<Schuenemann> you can use apt-cache search <keyword> to look for a package
<jomama> TTT
<fuzzyegui> Hi guys, i have kubuntu with the realtime kernel 2.6.20.16 installed but i have no audio output! can anyone help me?
<renegade> alsa
<fuzzyegui> I've tried reinstalling alsa, but no luck.
<elite101> whats the whole line? sudo apt get installsun-java6-jre??
<fuzzyegui> Is there any other setup i need to do to so i can have alsa output with the rt kernel?
<Schuenemann> elite101, yes
<elite101> yes what? i need the correct spelling
<Schuenemann> sudo apt get install sun-java6-jre
<Schuenemann> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<fuzzyegui> I tried following a couple of how-to's for setting the alsa permissions but they won't go through.
<elite101> okay
<renegade> fuzzy your soundcard is working lspci ?
<renegade> real module ?
<renegade> spricht hier eigentlich jeman deutsch
<fuzzyegui> Yes it is.
<Schuenemann> !de | renegade
<ubotu> renegade: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<fuzzyegui> Lspci returns with the soundcard listed.
<GrahamA> Hey
<ubuntu> yo
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> hi
<renegade> *g*
<Schuenemann> WhtWolfTeraDyne, sorry for talking about MS again, but isn't even Access 97 free (price) ?
* WhtWolfTeraDyne goes off to check
<renegade> fuzzy is your card also in /proc/asound/cards
<renegade> at first?
<fuzzyegui> Sudo cat /proc/asound/cards
<fuzzyegui>  0 [nForce2        ] : NFORCE - NVidia nForce2
<fuzzyegui>                       NVidia nForce2 with ALC650F at 0xd4081000, irq 18
<fuzzyegui>  1 [UART           ] : MPU-401 UART - MPU-401 UART
<fuzzyegui>                       MPU-401 UART at 0x330, irq 10
<fuzzyegui> That's what it lists as.
<Schuenemann> !paste | fuzzyegui
<ubotu> fuzzyegui: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<fuzzyegui> Did it flood? sorry.
<fuzzyegui> But it does list in /proc/asound/cards.
<renegade> hm
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Schuenemann: I don't see anything about Access 97 being free.
<fuzzyegui> Http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30813/
<renegade> i have no idea
<mitch_> hello
<Schuenemann> WhtWolfTeraDyne, oh damn... thanks for telling me
<fuzzyegui> It's been frustrating as heck i'll say.
<Schuenemann> I need to open a .dat Access 97 file
<Schuenemann> and edit
<fuzzyegui> If you'd like i can post my lspci output as well.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Schuenemann: Kexi, as I just found out, does support Access files, but ".dat" files aren't listed as supported.
<draik> How can I make vmware workstation connect to my Kubuntu system so that I can get the audio files in winxp (from vmware)
<Schuenemann> WhtWolfTeraDyne, I tried opening, it said I don't have a driver for that
<raylu> draik, what is the vm workstation running?
<Schuenemann> A suitable driver for migration wasn't found
<raylu> draik, i don't really understand your setup
<draik> winxp
<draik> I'm on Kubuntu
<raylu> what is the vmware guest/host?
<dr_willis> draik,  i just set up  samba and use the network neighborhood stuff to get stuff from one machine to another.. or use ssh and winscp
<jacou> hello, I'm having a problem and I am wondering if someone would have an idea : kscreensaver locks my computer when I start it, and even though I type the right login/passwd, it doesn't go away
<draik> I have vmware workstation running winxp
<raylu> jacou, the password is case sensitive
<raylu> what is the vmware guest/host?
<Karti> draik: In VM ware you can set up shaerd folders with the host. Do you want me to talk you through it?
<draik> I want winxp to read/access my Kubuntu desktop so that I can retrieve the audio files (want to upload some to my phone)
<raylu> oh...i think he means he's running a winxp host and kubuntu guest
<draik> Karti: If It will let me read the Kubuntu audio files in VMware's WinXP, then yes. Thank you
<jacou> raylu: yes, but when I say I type it right, it mean I type right (Ctrl+Alt+F1 and I can can login no pb)
<trovad0r> hi, i'm trying to restore grub after an XP install, i-ve booted into a ubuntu livecd, I-ve mounted the ubuntu partition and chrooted to it, but when i do 'grub-install /dev/hda' i get /dev/hda Not found... , can some1 help me?
<Karti> draik: Its in the settings for the guest pc
<dr_willis> draik,  easy way would be install ssh and use winscp to connect o the kubuntu box and transfer files. samba is a little bit harder to set up (but not much)
<raylu> jacou, then you may be entering the wrong password
<draik> Karti: How do I make the changes?
<raylu> trovad0r, do you know the name of your hard drives?
<draik> dr_willis: I want winxp to access the kubuntu audio files.
<raylu> trovad0r, try ls /dev | grep da
<Karti> draik: can yo uget to the settings for the guest pc?
<draik> Guest pc being winxp?
<draik> I'm on Kubuntu. WinXP is in VMware.
<trovad0r> raylu: no, none appear
<Schuenemann> WhtWolfTeraDyne, you know if Access 2003 can open and save the file as 97?
<draik> Karti: I should be able to access any settings since this is all local on my home desktop
<Karti> draik: Yes - This link shows you ther details http://www.vmware.com/support/ws4/doc/running_sharefold_ws.html
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Schuenemann: Let me check. I have a copy of MSOffice on my desktop.
<Schuenemann> WhtWolfTeraDyne, sorry, I don't want to bother you
<Karti> draik: I use the WIndows version of Workstation, so its the same
<draik> Karti: Thank you much. That seems like it will do what I need to do.
<Karti> It just fakes a network folder, quite good really
<Karti> draik: need to go now but that should help you
<elite101> wher do i see my cd rom drive?
<raylu> what is the equivalent of /p for linux?
<elite101> in storage media?
<draik> Thank you again Karti
<trovad0r> raylu: i got it, it seems it can be done without doing chrooit
<fuzzyegui> Http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30814/ this is my lspci output.
<jacou> raylu: no, I would not come here if I had any doubt!
<elite101> hey where is my cd-rom drive located?
<raylu> elite101, is there a cd in there? it's /media
<elite101> yes
<Schuenemann> there should be a CD icon in your desktop
<Schuenemann> when it's mounted
<elite101> nothing i showing up?
<elite101> i will try another disc
<elite101> weird it reads the ubuntu disc fine
<marcobenavid> hola
<marcobenavid> hola
<elite101> thn again this cd i was trying is a littel scracthed
<marcobenavid> alguien habla espaol
<Schuenemann> !es | marcobenavid
<ubotu> marcobenavid: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<michael-3142> dr_willis: what module do we need to load and how do you load a module?
<marcobenavid> gracias
<sstchur> What would I go to to get help with network-manager on Kubuntu?
<marcobenavid> #ubuntu-es
<sstchur> What channel I mean
<marcobenavid> como me cambio de canal?
<Schuenemann>  /join #kubuntu-es
<raylu> sstchur, you could get help here
<elite101> has anyone got ra2 working on kubuntu?  i have wine instaled
<raylu> sstchur, are you using wireless?
<raylu> elite101, red alert?
<elite101> yeha
<sstchur> raylu: trying to... at the moment, I'm cabled
<raylu> sstchur, do you know your chipset? does iwconfig show your device?
<sstchur> raylu: yes, it's an atheros chipset... I have successfully connected before.  Problem is, I eventually get disconnected and nothing will reconnect me except resetting my router
<elite101> raylu: did u get it to work?
<x_link> Hi
<raylu> elite101, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=167
<x_link> Just installed Kubuntu 7.04
<x_link> Why does it ask me for password when I do sudo aptitude install vlc?
<elite101> whats that for
<sstchur> raylu: then, most recently, I can't get it to reconnect at all -- I read on a forum that NetworkManager .6.5 fixes the issue, so I tried compiling that for source, but I'm not having much luck
<raylu> x_link, because installing is for all users, not just yourself
<raylu> sstchur, does sudo dhclient [devicename]  not work for you?
<x_link> raylu: Which password should I give then?
<dr_willis> raylu,  logicval eh? :)
<raylu> x_link, if you're in the sudoers file, your users password is fine
<dr_willis> the first user you created  is the 'sudo user' - use his password
<sstchur> raylu: no, it doesn't work... I've tried it on several occasions... spits out lots of information and then ultimately fails
<dr_willis> unless of course you made others.
<raylu> dr_willis, huh?
* TeraDyne is going to kill whoever removed MS Office from my desktop
<TeraDyne> his*
<raylu> sstchur, does sudo iwconfig show the correct information? are you using wep or similar?
<dr_willis> raylu,  all these window users at work have such a hard time understanding that 'systm wide stuff' has to be done as root.. :)
<Schuenemann> TeraDyne, don't bother, I'll download Access and try it
<Schuenemann> thanks
<x_link> raylu: OKej.
<dr_willis> Its so hard Unteaching bad windows habbits.
<sstchur> raylu: using WPA/TKIP, iwconfig shows: ath0 IEEE 802.11g, etc...
<x_link> raylu: Is there no Kedit or something in Kubuntu?
<dr_willis> kate is the normal editor i think
<sstchur> x_link: what about Kate?
<dr_willis> you can install kedit if ya want
<x_link> I want to use Kedit =)
<TeraDyne> Schuenemann, I will bother. I need MS Office on this computer for my college work.
<raylu> sstchur, i set my encryption information with iwconfig; i'm not sure how you would do it in the k gui though
<Schuenemann> TeraDyne, alright, but it wasn't me :-)
<raylu> kedit is lame. nano owns k* =\
<dr_willis> I sort of perfer 'fte' :)
<dr_willis> but im odd...
<sstchur> raylu: KNetworkmanager has a place for me to specify WPA... that doesn't seem to be a problem I don't think -- do you think that's the issue? Encryption?
<StoneNewt> I just use vi
<aldcor> aldcor
<StoneNewt> and lo x_link
<aldcor> aldcor
<dr_willis> i use vi so much, i hit :wq in other editors too much by mistake. :)
<TeraDyne> Schuenemann, I have a suspision as to who actually removed it. And he's going to be missing a few pokemon off of his gamepack next time he trys to play it.
<raylu> lol...
<Schuenemann> ugh... pokemon
<x_link> StoneNewt: Hi mate! =)
<aldcor> aldcor
<NickPresta> dr_willis, I do that in Kate all the time ;)
<dr_willis> 'a few pokemon shy of a full deck'
<dr_willis> :)
<TeraDyne> XD
<raylu> sstchur, i assume that dhclient is just telling you about it querying for dhcp?
<StoneNewt> dr_willis: yeah ammusing in installs when a config file doesn't work and you go to a line and see :wq in the middle of it
<Schuenemann> TeraDyne, who is 'he'? Father, brother, son?
<aldcor> aldcor
<fuzzyegui> Looks like i'm going to have to reinstall again... damn.
<TeraDyne> Schuenemann, a close friend of mine.
<x_link> StoneNewt: When did you start using Linux?
<aldcor> aldcor
<StoneNewt> erm '98
<aldcor> aldcor
<sstchur> raylu: I think so... I'm not really sure... it does its thing for a while and then says something about no available leases or something like that
<Schuenemann> hmm
<raylu> ...
<raylu> sstchur, well, if sudo iwconfig isn't showing any encryption information...
<StoneNewt> nBSD from '95 iirc
<aldcor> aldcor
* TeraDyne realizes just how cool HydraIRC is.
<raylu> lol
<Schuenemann> TeraDyne, darn it, they removed the download option
<raylu> but hydrairc doesn't have scripting like xchat does :D
<StoneNewt> Hyrda is nice
<aldcor> aldcor
<sstchur> raylu: Ah... well, sorry.... I just told you what it should right now, but I'm cabled right now
<sstchur> raylu: It does generally show encryption when I'm trying to use wireless
<raylu> sstchur, you might want to have a poke at /etc/network/interfaces
<sstchur> raylu: maybe I should join this channel on another computer, so I can troubleshoot this one at the same time
<raylu> sstchur, it shouldn't make a difference. and i'm mostly out of ideas
<sstchur> raylu: ok... well actually what I came for, was help in compiling networkmanger .6.5 from source (b/c I've read that others who've had this problem solve it that way)
<raylu> oh
<Schuenemann> I'll have to go to the university in order to record it... sigh
<raylu> what do "cd -L" and "cd -P" do?
<TeraDyne> Schuenemann, I don't see any way to save to Access 97, and all I can find in the *cough* help docs is on "converting" the files to Access 2000 or Access 2003 form.
<sstchur> raylu: when I try to run ./configure, it fails saying "checking for DBUS... configure: error: Package requirements (dbus-glib-1 >= 0.60) were not met:"
<Schuenemann> damn... MS doesn't know the meaning of backcompatibility
<raylu> sstchur, so...install that :P
<elite101> is there a ubuntu audio channel?
<TeraDyne> Wait.. I think I may have found something.
<TeraDyne> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Schuenemann> TeraDyne, do you have it installed?
<sstchur> raylu: well... I was hoping to just do something like sudo apt-get install dbud-glib-1, but it doesn't not appear to exist... ??
<raylu> sstchur, "aptitude search dbus-glib"
<raylu> or apt-get, if you prefer that
<TeraDyne> Schuenemann, yeah.
<Schuenemann> that's bad =(
<TeraDyne> Schuenemann: ?
<TeraDyne> Schuenemann, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30816/
<Schuenemann> you're testing in the "SW" itself and realizing it's not possible
<fuzzyegui> Elite101> there's the ubuntustudio channel...
<TeraDyne> That should help in opening Access 97 files in Office 2003
<Schuenemann> is there any difference from access only?
<Schuenemann> I don't have office
<TeraDyne> Schuenemann, there shouldn't be
<Schuenemann> so, I just have to open without converting
<Schuenemann> thanks, brother
<TeraDyne> Schuenemann, no problem.
* TeraDyne heads back to laptop and Kubuntu
<aldcor> aldcor
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> aldcor: ?
<raylu> he's been at it for a while; just ignore him
<Schuenemann> lol
<x_link> How can I make a shortcut to Kcontrol?
<x_link> I don't want to use System Settings
<Schuenemann> right-click the desktop and link to application
<sstchur> raylu: searching does turn up some things regarding dbus-glib, but apparently, I have the latest version of all of it, so I'm confused
<Schuenemann> if you want to place it at the desktop
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> x_link: Right click in the K Menu and select "edit menu
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> "
<x_link> I don't have Edit Menu
<raylu> sstchur, er...those are a list of packages
<x_link> Not in my K Menu
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> err... Edit item
<x_link> WhtWolfTeraDyne: Where should that be, in my K Menu?
<raylu> sstchur, in aptitude, if there's an i on the left, that means it's installed
<raylu> x_link, right-click
<x_link> Ohh
<x_link> Sorry =)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Actually, you can right-click on the k menu icon and select "menu editor"
<x_link> I'm new with Kubuntu, just intalled it =)
<aldcor> aldcor
<x_link> raylu: There I see CD-Unit, Harddrive etc.
<raylu> huh?
<sstchur> raylu: ok, so what I have installed is libdbus-glib-1-2, but libdbus-glib-1-dev has a "p", does it mean I should install that?
<raylu> x_link, where do you want the shortcut to kcontrol to be?
<x_link> raylu: I right click ---> Edit Item
<x_link> raylu: On my desktop
<raylu> sstchur, generally, when you're missing a dep to compile something, you need the -dev package
<raylu> sstchur, so...yes, go for it
<sstchur> i'll give it shot, thanks
<raylu> x_link, oh, in that case, right-click on the desktop and make a new shortcut that way
<aldcor> aldcor
<x_link> raylu: Right click -> Create New --> Link To Application?
<aldcor> aldcor
<raylu> x_link, yes
<raylu> x_link, i think...
<x_link> ok
<zelezni> hello
<x_link> And what's the link to Kcontrol?
<raylu> x_link, just type kcontrol
<zelezni> finally somehow I installed ati video driver, but it gives me wrong resoluton. if i change something i finish with black monitor saying it cannot handle that screen resolution. in which file this settings are, so i can check them out?
<elite101> how do i install java in terminal
<x_link> raylu: I did, doesn't work.
<x_link> elite101: sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre and sudo aptitude install sun-java5-plugin
<raylu> er...java6
<elite101> thanxs
* WhtWolfTeraDyne wonders when they are going to start putting KOffice in Kubuntu by default...
<michael-3142> lsmod
<malik__> hi
<raylu> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> hi
<malik__> i have accidently misconfigured my kubuntu isntalltoin
<malik__> i have messed with my dual monitor settings and now i cant
<x_link> Now I need to install the nvidia driver.
<x_link> Can I just install the driver from www.nvidia.com?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !nvidia | x_link
<ubotu> x_link: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<malik__> change the resolution of dispaly
<x_link> WhtWolfTeraDyne: Thanks! =)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> x_link: no problem.
<x_link> WhtWolfTeraDyne: Just not used to Kubuntu yet. Have been using Debian for a while.
<x_link> + I'm pretty new with Linux.
<aldcor> aldcor
<x_link> WhtWolfTeraDyne: Guess you just have to be patience with ,e
<x_link> Or how you spell it =)
<zelezni> hi! i'll try once again:
<malik__> anyone please help me how can i reconfigure my Xserver
<zelezni> after enabling restricted ati video driver and rebooting, i get black screen saying id does not support that video mode. what should i do?
<malik__> i have nvidia geoforce and dual monitors
<raylu> !nvidia | malik__
<ubotu> malik__: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<malik__> every thing is too large on the screen i can hardly see any type what i am writing
<zelezni> anybody please: need help about "video mode not supported"
<angasule> !joystick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joystick - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<angasule> how do I set up a joystick? I can't find anything related to that in Settings
<raylu> xorg, I believe
<raylu> !joystick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joystick - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raylu> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<angasule> raylu: you mean they /removed/ the joystick setup screen? there used to be one somewhere, that didn't work too well
<raylu> er...i have no idea
<raylu> !find joystick
<ubotu> Found: joystick, xserver-xorg-input-joystick
<angasule> ah, found it in "keyboard and mouse"
<raylu> oh, you mean the control pannel appllet =\
<raylu> *applet
<angasule> and it's still broken \o/ wooo
<angasule> I don't know why I bother to report such things
<angasule> *ubuntu's game friendliness is on par with slackware's
<runlevelten> control panel?
<runlevelten> wossat?
<dr_willis> I got a joystick that actually is a Keyboard. :)
<dr_willis> ps2 port even
<angasule> I fear I'll have to manually modify /dev
<dr_willis> for some older games i had to make a link in /dev/ to point to the right joystick device
<angasule> is it so hard to support gameport joysticks? they have only been around for 20 years after all
<dr_willis> gameport? gesh.. I wonder if i even have any pc's with those still.
<angasule> (this particular joystick is 17 years old and worked with my 286)
<dr_willis> Its possible the module needs to be loaded manually
<angasule> dr_willis: they are trivial to support, though
<angasule> just have a button somewhere that says "I have an old style joystick"
<jhutchins> Don't most games have internal drivers for the gameport?
<dr_willis> thats your definiton of 'support' ?
<dr_willis> why not 10000000000 other buttons for the 100000000+ other old things out there. :)
<jhutchins> Do you want it to work like a mouse or something?
<angasule> no, I want the friggin' joystick to show up
<dr_willis> and what module does the joystick use?
<jhutchins> angasule: show up where/
<jhutchins> ?
<angasule> if you go to Settings->Keyboard&mouse (brilliant, really) you can see the joystick set up
<runlevelten> angasule: Wait until the "give me a million pounds" button is finished for KDE 4.
<dr_willis> Plug and Play tetection of some of that old hardware is the stumbling point.  You may have to manually load the proper module.
<angasule> it says there is no joystick, and asks where a joystick might be
<angasule> dr_willis: that's the wrong approach, one should never have to manually load a module for something as trivial as the standard gameport
<jhutchins> Presuming the joystick hasn't died...
<jhutchins> Uh...
<angasule> jhutchins: if an old style joystick dies, it still 'works' :)
<jhutchins> Archaic hardware seldom ever used.  Yeah, kid, manual load is gonna be part of the troubleshooting.  Back when joysticks were common _everything_ was manual load.
<runlevelten> a joystick plugged into a game port isn't exactly an ethernet adapter...
<dr_willis> angasule,  dosent matter what you think. IF the system can not 'auto detect' a bit of hardware.. thats how it has to be done.
<angasule> each axis is just a 100k ohm potentiometer, and each button is just a button
<jhutchins> (Heck, back then, everything was "patch & recompile the kernel".
<dr_willis> jhutchins,  yep.
<angasule> dr_willis: not really, you can try to detect USB joysticks, if none are found, then ask "do you have a gameport joystick?"
<dope> is there a way i can have it so a user doesn't have to use sudo for certain commands?
<runlevelten> Quick! Pull the release, no support for RS232 lemon squeezers !!
<jhutchins> You want point-and-click hardware management, I believe Microsoft has some products that do that.
* runlevelten grins
* runlevelten is kidding ;)
<dr_willis> angasule,  thats why USB is so much better. You said its a 'gameport' joystick. I belive the auto-detection of the gameport stuff has always been well.. not existing.
<angasule> jhutchins: are you critisizing one of the few things that are done better on MS Windows? ;)
<runlevelten> better my ass.#
<jhutchins> angasule: I don't think it's done better.
<runlevelten> *better my behind.
<dr_willis> Ive had to reboot windows upon inserting a joystick. :)
<angasule> dr_willis: given the extreme simplicity of the gameport hardware, it can't really be detected if there is a joystick plugged in or not (nothing connected == infinite resistance :) )
<jhutchins> easier for idiots who don't want to learn anything != better.
<dr_willis> angasule,  you are assuming the gameport module is even loaded also.
<runlevelten> There are whole swathes of thousands of common devices where you need to install a driver from the CD or the internet with windows
<angasule> dr_willis: see? it detected it fine! :P
<jhutchins> angasule: What are you trying to configure the joystick to do?
<runlevelten> but it's in the kernel on Linux.
<angasule> dr_willis: it was automatically loaded, yes
<angasule> jhutchins: show up?
<dr_willis> angasule,  how about the 12+ different jousticks that can be in there. Ive had to manually load different modules for different gamepads in the past.
<jhutchins> angasule: No, not show up.
<jhutchins> angasule: It's right there on your desk, it's showed up.
<jhutchins> angasule: What do you expect to do with it if you configure it in KDE?
<dr_willis> of course if we spent all this time trouble shooting the gamepad.. and not ranting.. it would be fixed by now.
<runlevelten> Linux has easily the best hardware support of any OS, I'm afraid.
<angasule> jhutchins: check if the axes are working correctly, test buttons
<jhutchins> runlevelten: Well, lots of holes for special binary drivers, but that happens in windows too.
<angasule> jhutchins: a /dev/js0 entry is generally useful unless you run games as root, too, I guess...
<runlevelten> The fact you can overlook downloading drivers or finding CDs for an OS that has *NO* hardware support for your device, doesn't mean it has seamless hardware support.
<jhutchins> angasule: You'll need to find a joystick test program then.
<angasule> have to go do tech support
<jhutchins> angasule: Find some game that uses it, see if it loads it.
<dr_willis> of coruse if dmesg dosent show it being detected.. well.. its not detected..
<jhutchins> I have a gameport on my soundblaster - at least I'm pretty sure I do - but I don't have anything in the control panel for it.
<angasule> jhutchins: go to Settings->keyboard and mouse->joystick, there is your test program
<runlevelten> It's just odd to hear "Hardware support for x is better from this vendor, who writes no drivers for x and includes no drivers for x and provides no system of obtaining the drivers for x automatically"
<angasule> or fire up kcontrol
<runlevelten> *write
<dr_willis> jhutchins,  i think i mayu have a sngle machine now - with the old style gameport. ;)
<pouic> bonsoir
<dr_willis> Aloha!
<dr_willis> :)
<runlevelten> Hi pouic
<TeraDyne> !fr | pouic
<ubotu> pouic: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dr_willis> /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/input/gameport has like 4 modules.. gee. i figured there would be more
<elite101> he i am getting kubuntu 7.04 is that any good than what i have now kubuntu KDE 3.5 6.06.1
<dr_willis> spaceorb.ko  -- Hay! i rember those.. Nevver did have one. :)
<TeraDyne> elite101: I find Feisty to be MUCH better than Dapper.
<dr_willis> TeraDyne,  i agree there.
<elite101> how is it diffrent thou
<elite101> im on dapper rite now
<dr_willis> just updates mainly
<runlevelten> elite101: It's getting alright.
<dr_willis> i doubt if ya notice much different at all.
<dr_willis> Upstart is a big change.. but i dint think many even notice the change.
<elite101> okay thats sumthing i want to be really good
<elite101> so go with 7.04
<elite101> since mine is so outdated
<dr_willis> elite101,  or wait a few mo for the next release. :)
<dr_willis> or do both..
<dr_willis> or take up golf!
<dr_willis> :)
* TeraDyne heads back to the laptop and to play some Star Trek Encounters
<dr_willis> Bah! go play FreeCol!
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> dr_willis: I'd rather be playing something along the lines of .hack//
<dr_willis> I had one of the .hack games for the PS2
<dr_willis> it was.. sort of lacking in ways. :)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> dr_willis: I have the first two .hack games, and the two .hack//G.U. games that are currently released.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> I wonder if there's a .hack-style game for linux...
<elite101> next release?
<elite101> well all kubuntu'slook the same actually just wondering if anything has changed just the programs have been updated
<elite101> and how come when i install something it doesnt show it on the kmenu do i have to manually add it or it just wontbe there?
<elite101> was is dot hack about? is it like final fantsy games (god i hate thoes)
<Lunar_Lamp> I've not played .hack, but Uplink is a kind of hacking game tha thas a linux version.
<angasule> is there a games channel related to *ubuntu?
<michael> Oh this different from gnome isnt it!
<Dragnslcr> elite101- most programs will add an item to the KMenu, but some might not
<NoobSauce> I've set some commands in my .xsession file, but when I log in, it does not execute the xsession file... Even xsession has execute permissions and it works if I execute it manually. Anyone have an idea what is wrong?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Lunar_Lamp: .hack is a single-player Psudo-MMORPG game. All of the other "players" are actually NPCs.
<Lunar_Lamp> WhtWolfTeraDyne, oh, then that's nothing like uplink, lol, sorry
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Lunar_Lamp: Heh. It's ok. I think I'll go looking, though...
<elite101> who here plays halo2?
<angasule> elite101: it's available on the PC?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> angasule: Only for Vista
<angasule> I'm guessing it doesn't work on wine?
* WhtWolfTeraDyne perfers Marathon
<angasule> I didn't hear good things about it anyway, and halo 1 was repetitive enough
<NoobSauce> anyone have an idea on the xsession thing? I've been messing around with it for several months on and off and I can't get it to work... I'm kind of a noob, so I'd *really* appreciate if someone could dig in.... ^_^
<angasule> NoobSauce: what xsession thing?
<wolferine> once I sudo mount -a, any changes I make in fstab should take effect?
<wolferine> or is there a delay?
<NoobSauce> angasule: I have some commands in my .xsession file. Even though the file has execute permissions, it won't run on startup. Is there something I'm missing?
<NoobSauce> angasule: it works fine when I run it manually btw, so it's not a syntax thing (I don't think)
<angasule> NoobSauce: depending on how you start X, different files are executed
<angasule> NoobSauce: if you use KDE, place scripts in ~/.kde/Autostart
<crossfire> can anyone help with nvidia driver trouble , attempting to get Beryl working after move to Ubuntu
<wolferine> crossfire, what is the issue?
<NoobSauce> angasule: I thought xsession was generic...? It used to work on a long-previous version of ubuntu... do you know what the equivalent location is for gnome?
<angasule> NoobSauce: probably ~/.gnomerc or something like that, not sure
<crossfire> nvidia drivers will not install ,or upgrade , when I attempt to run Beryl I get white screen , kinda stuck
<runlevelten> gnome? what manner of thing be #gnome?
<pjac-1_> hi ppl
<wolferine> crossfire, one thing at a time
<angasule> NoobSauce: and from a recent experience, I don't think it's generic,I wanted a startup script as well
<crossfire> lol  OK
<wolferine> crossfire, new install?
<aldcor> aldcor
<crossfire> yes ,
<wolferine> crossfire, Feisty?
<crossfire> gpu fx 5900
<crossfire> yes fiesty
<NoobSauce> angasule: ok, thanks. At least now I know what the problem (probably) is :)
<NoobSauce> angasule++
<wolferine> crossfire, is this a new install of Feistyt?
<aldcor> aldcor
<crossfire> yes , last night
<crossfire> fresh outa the box
<wolferine> did u turn on the restrictd drivers?
<wolferine> crossfire, restricted drivers manager...
<angasule> NoobSauce: np
<crossfire> have not found a way to do so , I have verified that restricted driver instaled , but ...... cannot find system/administration per the  walk thru
<crossfire> *note  running KDE
<wolferine> crossfire, did you use the restricted drivers manager?
<x_link> hrmmm
<wolferine> ah
<wolferine> not sure if its available in KDE
<x_link> I open my konsole, choose transpatnt Konsole --> Configure Konsole ->> I set the transparency there
<x_link> But when I open irssi it's not transparent anymore.
<x_link> Why is it like this?
<wolferine> crossfire, what guide are you using to install the nvidia drivers?
<jhutchins> x_link: Because irssi is not a kde program.
<x_link> But it worked in Debian so.
<crossfire> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851
<wolferine> once I sudo mount -a, any changes I make in fstab should take effect? or is there a delay?
<jhutchins> x_link: KDE control panel only controls kde & kde applications.
<x_link> I didn't do it from KDE Control Panel.
<x_link> But ok.
<x_link> I understand.
<crossfire> akk might not be that page , but was in ubuntuforums ,
<jhutchins> wolferine: You will need to unmount anything that was already mounted, or use the -o remount option (which I don't think works with -a)
<runlevelten> No, irssi should still be transparent!
<runlevelten> hehe
<wolferine> crossfire, you might not want to just 'wing it' and find somewhere that instructions on what you need to do
<runlevelten> jhutchins: Nothing to do with whether it's a kde program... he said konsole ;)
<wolferine> so mount -o then mount -a ?
<jhutchins> Oh - console - nothing to do with kde, check.  Duh.
* jhutchins heads off in search of blood sugar.
<crossfire> lol ...<sigh> thought thats what I was doing
<runlevelten> I know what you mean :)
* runlevelten has grabbed biccies and tea.
* dsmith gorges on eggo blueberry waffles
<wolferine> crossfire, irc does not supply you with documentation on how to install your cards drivers, troubleshoot and setup beryl
<dsmith> hmmmm lts coming out in 2008
<wolferine> crossfire, you might want to go somewhere, instead of have someone type in 10-20 lines to give you an explanation
<wolferine> some of us have others things we can do, and especially since there is so much documentation online about it, you might consider starting there first
<scotty> How does one turn off clicking via tapping the touchpad in Ubuntu on a laptop?
<scotty> *with Kubuntu
<dsmith> turn off the touchpad
<dsmith> can you?
<crossfire> LMAO , yes I have full ability to search teh internet , read docs forums,and so forth , was hoping for quick help to hopefully resolve simple prob
<crossfire> so long and thanks for nothing
<dsmith> hmmmmmmmm
<dsmith> wolferine: what was crossfire's issue?
<Apollo_> hi all
<Apollo_> :)
<runlevelten> dsmith: They demanded people's voluntary help came in the particular form they liked, and became upset when nobody bought them a pony.
<runlevelten> Hi Apollo :D
<pascal_> Hi
<pascal_> how are you all???
<pascal_> hello
<pascal_> anybody there
<sfire> of course
<pascal_> cool
<pascal_> someone who answer
<pascal_> how are you sfire
<sfire> doing good
<pascal_> great
<dsmith> runlevelten: Hmmmm, some people are just ignorant. I always lookup stuff before coming in here asking for help. That way it forces me to learn for myself
<Apollo_> hi runlevelten :)
<Apollo_> Ubuntu is my first try at Linux but I'm already impressed by it :)
<runlevelten> dsmith: uhuh, and it's not even just that - when someone says "there are docs/howtos on this", the first thing I'd be doing is looking for them!
<Dragnslcr> Heh, I'm lazy. I ask for a link before I look for them myself
<sfire> Apollo_: welcome to the wonderful world of linux
<Silent_G> hello
<Apollo_> ty... :) I've been programming for Windows for some years now, nothing big, nothing impressive, but I got along. but although I have yet to figure out a lot of things in Linux I don't know yet, it's still wonderful to learn something new :)
<aldcor> aldcor
<Apollo_> hello
<Raysiel> aloha todos
<Silent_G> i installed Azureus , and i opened some torrent files that i had saved on windows and im contining download from where i left on windows, Azureus is checking them but its very slow checking them can any one tell me the reason?
<sfire> Silent_G: yes
<Silent_G> tell me then sfire
<Silent_G> :p
<sfire> its because its re-hashing them
<sfire> its making sure all the data is still intact
<sfire> it does it every time the files get moved or the torrent gets re-opened
<sfire> its the only way you can really be sure that your not seeding junk and getting banned by every peer in the swarm
<raylu> so, my tty just got messed up...how do i fix this?
<raylu> i had it output some non-standard chars
<sfire> most clients ban your IP after 3 bad upload blocks
<Raysiel> i have a strange issue with the printing sistem... it looks like there's no way to fix the orientation, the configuration panel in the application from within i want to print is not active, what could the cause be?
<runlevelten> raylu: try typing reset
<aldcor> aldcor
<Silent_G> sfire, i know it used to check them on windows uTorrent, but it was fast checking them :S
<Silent_G> azureus its been long checking them and its still check only 10% of them
<sfire> Silent_G: install Torrent in kubuntu :)
<sfire> it works flawlessly with WINE :)
<Silent_G> really?
<sfire> really
<sfire> I use it all the time
<Silent_G> cool
<dsmith> ktorrent is a great torrent program
<Silent_G> then i will
<Silent_G> since utorrent is my favorite programm
<sfire> ktorrent is banned by many trackers
<sfire> it reports incorrect statistics
<dsmith> heh, I have no problems with it
<Raysiel> d'oh sfire are you serious? ;(
<sfire> yes
<sfire> 3 of them I'm a member of have banned ktorrent
#kubuntu 2008-07-14
<bomber> then install (hd0) it seems to be doing something and when i reboot i still only get xp
<j978> idk... have you tried "grub-instlal device"?
<adoc> bomber: what is the number of your partition where grub is installed ?
<j978> *grub-install
<cellfish> hey there,  quick question : the default installation of kubuntu uses 3.5 or 4.0 of kde... then, how can one switch from one to the other?
<j978> cellfish: you can have both installed
<adoc> j978: no, that's when you are running the right partition, not in his case
<cellfish> j978: does it give you a choice at the very beginning?
<j978> i think you can choose at kdm?
<j978> from the lists of desktops installed you can login into any of them
<gata> #kubuntu es
<gata> #kubuntu-es
<cellfish> ah good .. i'm sorry, i'm still a little new to linux even though i've been playing with linux since like 1994 with slackware lol
<j978> it has gotten way easier :)
<cellfish> i'm also wondering about blu-ray and hd-dvd. i know both are drm-friendly and technically against linux philosophy but is there any progress (that does not require ripping) to make eiother of the formats playable by default in linux?
<bomber> my grub is on hd0,1
<adoc> bomber: you have to open a grub shell, and then type the following 3 commands
<cellfish> j978: yeah, i had a blast with ubuntu 8.04. i was practically in tears going back to windows. i was ONLY missing the blu-ray / hd-dvd playability.
<j978> uhm i have no idea about bluray... my computer is almost from 1994 :P
<adoc> device (hd0) /dev/sda     (or /dev/hda , depending on your system)
<adoc> root (hd0,1)
<cellfish> j978: blessed be linux for running on that 5$ puter of yours :)
<adoc> setup (hd0)
<j978> yup yup :P
<adoc> and there you are :-)
<bomber> ok lemme try
<bomber> im getting file not found on device (hd0) /dev/hda
<crimsun> bomber: /dev/sda
<bomber> that seems to work
<crimsun> (due to libata transition that started in edgy)
<bomber> well it says succeeded.... but it did before too... lemme reboot... thanks
<YeppBoy> I have an MP3 player with a few protected files and I have no idea what media player for Kubuntu supports DRM
<crimsun> none, really.
<YeppBoy> at least my Zen is UMS
<bomber_> i forget the nick of the person why helped but i love you man
<bomber_> i been wrestling this for at least 5 hours
<bomber_> none of the online instructions tell it like that
<Dr_willis> like what?
 * Dr_willis missed the whole problem. :P
<bomber_> the device line is the one absent from online instructions
<bomber_> getting grub back on a sata drive
<Dr_willis> grub is the kind of tool - it pays to go to the grub homepage. and read its manual/docs :)
<Dr_willis> It can do some amazing things
<adoc> bomber: you're welcome ;-)
 * bomber_ dcc sends a case of beer to adoc
<adoc> bomber: hehe, thanks
<bomber_> i definitely wrote that down
<adoc> bomber: that's also what I did the last time I crashed my grub, and that's why I was able to explain you so easily
<bomber_> i was almost ready to surrender and reinstall kubuntu
<dick-richardson> it's probably already been asked a ton, but how do you enable the cube effect with kwin4?
<Dr_willis> i didemnt think kde4 had the cube
<j978> i think it's a Compiz-only effect, something similar in kwin4 is the Cover Switch effect
<v6lur> hi all. what was that command for searching, which package a certain file is in?
<Pici> v6lur: If you have the package installed, you can use dpkg -S /path/to/file
<adoc> v6lur: install the package "apt-file", and then "apt-file search PATERN"
<v6lur> ah, thanks a lot
<adoc> v6lur: apt-file works even if the package is not installed, it just need to be in one of the repositories
<bomber_> im not sure anyone help with this one but I tried to run nortons partition magic on my system thinking i could ghost the windows install to make it easier next time i mess it up and need to reinstall it
<bomber_> and it said it was fixing the partition table for my usb terrabyte drive and it messed it up instead
<bomber_> linux still reads it properly but windows thinks it has no free space now and its got like 390 gigs left
<bomber_> i only have 1/2 of it partitioned
<bomber_> so the other 1/2 is still unudsed
<bomber_> unused
<AndrewMohawk> what app can i use to sniff dns traffic?
<crimsun> tcpdump
<bomber_> basically changed the ending an beginning cylinders so its not reading correctly
<crimsun> also, ethereal/wireshark, etc.
<rodolinux> I was wondering if anyone here can help me with the Beryl thing
<j978> wasn't there an option to apt-get to allow --reinstall of older packages? can't find it in the manpage
<rodolinux> I managed to install it and now I have 2 windows, when I change it for 6 lets say, to have a cube, its  stuck on 2
<rodolinux> i can change it to any number but its always stuck on 2
<rodolinux> it flips but its not a cube
<oobe> rodolinux, just uninstall it
<rodolinux> ?
<Odd-rationale> rodolinux: are you trying to setup compiz-fusion on kde3?
<adoc> rodolinux: the number of desktop you set for kde has nothing to do with the number of desktop in beryl
<rodolinux> oh really?
<rodolinux> i am in kde
<rodolinux>  and installing beryl
<Odd-rationale> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<rodolinux> !beryl
<rodolinux> ok
<adoc> rodolinux: use CompizConfig to select the number of desktop you want
<Odd-rationale> rodolinux: as you can see, compiz-fusion is reccommended over beryl...
<oobe> !silly-3d-thing-that-serves-no-purpose
<ubottu> oobe: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<j978> !but-it-looks-nice
<ubottu> j978: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oobe> true
<Odd-rationale> compiz doesn't play nicely with kde, though...
<oobe> i never tried it cause i didnt want to mess my system up i have everything i want need tuned so when it comes to stufff like that i can go without
<BARBEESHA> hey guys
<BARBEESHA> i just want to let you all know
<BARBEESHA> that sometimes
<BARBEESHA> i like to rick roll my self just for the fun of it :)
<AndrewMohawk> what would be the easiest way to create a packet on demand?
<AndrewMohawk> python lib?
<AndrewMohawk> i just wanna be like python coolpacketsender.py UDP 53 1.2.3.4
<crimsun> AndrewMohawk: scapy.
<Dr_willis> I belive there are some packet test/sending tools in the repos. But im not sure of your specific needs
<Dr_willis> !info scapy
<ubottu> scapy (source: scapy): dummy upgrade package for scapy -> python-scapy. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-3 (hardy), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Dr_willis> !info sing
<ubottu> sing (source: sing): A fully programmable ping replacement. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-16 (hardy), package size 46 kB, installed size 156 kB
<asobi> is there a way to turn screensave on/off with a key?
<Dr_willis> i belive ive seen some sort of 'hotspot/corner' thing somewhere... :) that coule let you disable it by moving the mouse to the topleft
<Dr_willis> that may of been a kde4 thing
<asobi> using kde3
<Dr_willis> might of been a compiz thing.   since i dong use kde4
<kdavid> hello I just installed or tried to install Compiz fusion and now my sound does not work I have KDE 3.5.9
<BluesKaj> !compiz | kdavid
<ubottu> kdavid: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<k350> Hi, How can I clean up after an installation. So I dont have a lot of unneccesary files that takes up space?
<BluesKaj> k350: depends on which install you have
<BluesKaj> prolly just a bare bones one...most are
<k350> BluesKaj: I installed kde-core kdm and xorg
<kdavid> Blueskaj thanks but I already went that route through Kmenu etc and it did not install all the way.. I will check out the compiz-fusion site hopefully someone is there.
<k350> it taked up 5xx MB
<BluesKaj> most linux OS.s don't include unecessary files
<BluesKaj> k350 , open adept and leave the search box blank ...check what's installed
<BluesKaj> WB genii :)
<genii> BluesKaj: Hiya :)
<compilerwriter> Is there a way to configure Konversation to automatically connect to two servers when I fire it up.
<compilerwriter> weather
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter:  in the edit server dialog check the "Connectat start up" box
<BluesKaj> in each server youhave listed
<dan__> hi
<dan__> Im looking for some help with ubuntu 8.04 and ati
<BluesKaj> hi dan__...lotsa canucks logging on tonight
<dan__> any one?
<BluesKaj> what's the prob?
<dan__> every time i install the ati drivers i get the white screen of death
<dan__> after the login page
<compilerwriter> Thanks BluesKaj
<dan__> i have looked all over the net and cant find a fix
 * compilerwriter fills BluesKaj's glass with Grand Marnier
<BluesKaj> dan_, is the default restricted driver available for you ati graphics card ?
<BluesKaj> thx compilerwriter :)
<dan__> does any one know if a fix?
<genii> dan__: Did you use the instructions at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Manual_Method_.28installing_Catalyst_8.6.29 ?
<dan__> thanks all take a look at it and hope that i donrt have to reinstall ubuntu
<BluesKaj> dan__:  I took the drastic step of reverting to gutsy ...my ati is functioning like it should now , albeit no FF3 or latest google-earth but at least they work.
<hagabaka> how can I install an older version of a package using aptitude or adept?
<BluesKaj> hagabaka:  temporarily change your sources that hold the older OS version
<Dr_willis> !pin
<BluesKaj> to
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<dan__> thanks
<dan__> hope it works
<compilerwriter> Now that I have gotten that annoying little detail sorted on to my real question.  Is it possible to utilize a usb drive as a boot drive for the purposes of a second operating system?
<SebNaitsabes> second operating system
<SebNaitsabes> do you want to be able to run more than one OS at the same time?
<SebNaitsabes> compilerwriter?
<compilerwriter> No I wish to be able to boot to more than one OS, but I don't want to repartition my one little hard drive.
<SebNaitsabes> :)
<SebNaitsabes> you don't need to partiton anyway
<SebNaitsabes> anything
<SebNaitsabes> heard of virtual machines?
<Dr_willis> compilerwriter,  yes. should be possible..
<genii> compilerwriter: Yes. The proces is fairly well documented for a number of different linux distributions at the pendrivelinux website
<SebNaitsabes> you got Kubuntu installed?
<SebNaitsabes> you can run  other OS's inside your  Kubuntu host OS as virtual machines :)
 * genii hands Dr_willis a coffee
<SebNaitsabes> and use both at same time
<compilerwriter> Yes I have kubuntu installed.  I would like to use a usb drive to try out Ibex.
<ncfi1013_> ok i got amarok to "see' my ipod now i need help with getting amarok to sync my ipod. can anybody tell me a VERY SIMPLE way to do this?
<SebNaitsabes> you can do the USB thing yes or
<SebNaitsabes> you could try out Ibex in a virtual machine :)
<compilerwriter> I already have one virtual machine going.  What is the pendrive website?
<Dr_willis> pendrivelinux.com
<genii> compilerwriter: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/   on the right side down on the page are a number of different tutorials for different OSs and so on
<compilerwriter> Thanks genii
 * compilerwriter pours genii some Cognac
<genii> compilerwriter: Heh, thanks but I'm on the beer tonight :)
<sensae> I can't connect to my WPA-encrypted network. It detects it's WPA, accepts the key, but fails when trying to DHCP. My router sends a DHCP lease, the system just won't accept it
<kdavid> Just a quick question how do I make it so I have 4 desktops? Right now I have two and when I try to make it 4 it does not do it.
<Dr_willis> using compiz? if so  You must use the ccsm tool to set the # of desktops
<kdavid> yes I am using compiz
<kdavid> where is the ccsm tool?
<Dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<kdavid> Is this the same as the comizconfig settings manager?
<ncfi1013_> amarok can see ipod. amarok cant sync ipod becuz media is not playable for ipod but the same media is playable for ipod in windows
<kdavid> I already have this
<Dr_willis> I dont mess with compiz much. i run ccsm with 'ccsm' from the command line.  the general tab - has the settings for the # of desktops somewhere in there.
<kdavid> ok dr I will look into it thanks
<Dr_willis>  Help in #compiz-fusion
 * bobJR Tнгoшıп Tuпes :  Yiruma - 07 When The Love Falls
<bobJR> sorry wrong room
<bobJR> lol
<Dr_willis> :)
 * Dr_willis jamms to Pat Boon - In a Metal Mood.
<ubuntu> hey
<dthacker> ubuntu: quit pm'ing me
<keplenk> hi
<keplenk> where can I get help with video resolution issues? Is there a channel I can go to?
<flaccid> !fixres | keplenk
<ubottu> keplenk: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<peterbuldge> is anybody else having a problem with msn not working with kopete anymore? In kopete-kde3 the messenger crashes when an msn account connects and in kopete-kde4 msn accounts wonn't ever connect at all. Is this a known issue and are there any solutions?
<keplenk> thanks for the reply
<keplenk> ill check it out.  I just reformatted again.  I think I messed up the xorg.conf and didn't back up
<flaccid> keplenk: generally you should check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for the problem and if you need help with the problem you can show it to us
<keplenk> ahh ok.  After I reformat I'll just paste it here
<flaccid> peterbuldge: both kopete versions atm shouldn't have a problem connecting. i use both for testing.
<flaccid> keplenk: cool just put it in a pastebin
<keplenk> thanks again guys
<keplenk> okish
<keplenk> :)
<flaccid> np
<peterbuldge> then how can I find out what the issue on my system is annd fix it?
<flaccid> peterbuldge: well it sounds like networking. you can run kopete from konsole and then see what errors there are if any
<keplenk> hey guys, format just completed (PC in my other room). My video card is Nvidia Geforce 4200ti / monitor is Dell UltraScan P780.  SHould I install the nvidia restricted drivers first?
<keplenk> before configuring the xconf/
<keplenk> ?
<keplenk> or doing anything ... lol .. really new to kubuntu.  I know some ubuntu though (but it is installed in my newer PC, I didn't have problems with video thats why im clueless now with my old pc)
<maarth> first install and then xconf
<keplenk> alright
<flaccid> keplenk: you do not need to configure xorg.conf just use the hardware drivers manager to enabled the restricted driver.
<buckethead> What would be a good program for viewing a large number of image thumbnails? Dolphin is too slow.
<keplenk> alright flaccid
<keplenk> earlier .. i've installed nvidia-settings from the adept search
<keplenk> as in earlier before I reformatted again
<flaccid> !enter | keplenk
<ubottu> keplenk: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<flaccid> keplenk: yeah the correct way is not with adept but rather with hardware drivers manager
<flaccid> can someone test knemo for me if they are connected to an encrypted wireless network?
<buckethead> What are they looking for?
<flaccid> buckethead: huh?
<ubuntu> Buenas
<buckethead> flaccid: For KNemo.. Do you want me to futz with it? I'm on KDE4.
<aciel_> Hi folks. I got no sound in kubuntu 8.04 kde4. I had it working before, but then my hard drive died. I suspect the problem is related to the presence of an onboard soundcard in addition to my Audigy, but even plugging one channel of speakers into each card gives no audio. thoughts?
<flaccid> buckethead: oh just that on the wireless tab it says on mine Encryption: off, yet i am connected to WPA2 AP
<buckethead> Ah. Fun.
<buckethead> Give me a mo.
<BluesKaj> aciel_:  dunno for sure but you could try this : lspci | grep audio , the choose which soundcard you want to set as the default with this :asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"  ..including the quotes
<bob3213243_>  Hey I am trying to use a windows computer to access my ubuntu computer at the house without using a CLI, I would like it to have a simple gui of some sorts. I have ssh and samba setup and running on the kubuntu computer.
<aciel_> BluesKaj: yeah, i tried that. unfortunately, no luck.
<BluesKaj> aciel_:  ok then you may need to go into the BIOS peripherals and delete or make one soundcard the default.
<aciel_> BluesKaj: Tried this, too. I've got onboard audio controller (ac97) disabled right now.
<aciel_> BluesKaj: also, i tried changing the IRQ of the audigy, and that didn't help.
<BluesKaj> aciel_:  well that's all i can help you with...maybe one of the other guys knows a fix
<keplenk> Hey Flaccid.  I just installed the restricted drivers from nvidia.  What should be my next step?  After installing, I tried to go to the resolution setting.  Unfortunately, I'm still on the same boat.  I can't choose higher resolution.  Thank you
<aciel_> BluesKaj: thanks anyway. there a more appropriate place to ask? #alsa or somesuch?
<BluesKaj> keplenk:  maybe configuring the monitor will help
<BluesKaj> aciel_:  yeah , give the  #alsa  crew some thing to do :)
<BluesKaj> err something
<flaccid> keplenk: show the log
<flaccid> !samba | bob3213243_
<ubottu> bob3213243_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<scopecreep> is there an easy way to make konversation use firefox? im not seeing browser in the settings
<bob3213243_> flaccid I have samba setup how to dial in over the WAN? I haven't seen anything that makes it simple and clean.
<flaccid> bob3213243_: you do not expose samba over the internet generally. its a bad security practice.
<flaccid> scopecreep: its in the behaviour | general tab
<bob3213243_> flaccid how do I dial into my kubuntu box via windows?>
<keplenk> This is my /var/log/Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/m11a6dc6a
<flaccid> bob3213243_: the secure way is to install openssh-server on the ubuntu box and use WinSCP in windows. all you do is allow/forward port 22 from your router/firewall to the ubuntu box
<flaccid> bob3213243_: can you pastebin your xorg.conf as well please and just give me 5mins
<keplenk> Hey Flaccid, If you need my xorg.conf > here it is http://pastebin.com/m42eb72dc
<bob3213243_> yes, I need to switch computers  brb
<esterichia_coli> como me paso al canal de kubuntu en español por fabor alguien ayuda
<Jucato> !es | esterichia_coli
<ubottu> esterichia_coli: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<esterichia_coli> grasias ubottu
<esterichia_coli> miles de grasias ya me estoy pasando al canal en español grasias grasias
<esterichia_coli> pero como ago para desconectarme de este canal??
<BluesKaj> !it | tsunami_
<ubottu> tsunami_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
 * Secutor is away: Gone away for now.
<flaccid> keplenk: there is a detection problem with the crt for the resolution, give me a few more mins to look into
<sparr> how can i make my alsa mixer settings persist across reboots?
<flaccid> sparr: i thought they should already. perhaps google can help?
<keplenk> thank you flaccid
<buckethead> flaccid: I'm not seeing my encryption either. Strange.
<flaccid> must be a bug buckethead. btw i love your kfc bucket :)
<flaccid> keplenk: um how many monitors are plugged and what make/models are they?
<buckethead> Haha!
<flaccid> yes i am a buckethead fan :o
<buckethead> I've got this huge head.. too bad nothing is in it.
<keplenk> I only have 1 monitor.  The model of my monitor is Dell/Trinitron UltraScan P780 / videocard is Geforce 4200ti 4x AGP 128mb
<buckethead> Heres a crazy question.. How do I print from Kubuntu to smb? I can see the printer on the server with smbclient but I can't add the printer?
 * Tw|sT patiently waits for Gparted to finish it's jobs.
<Tw|sT> gotta love using linux based tools to fix Windows servers
<Tw|sT> heh
<flaccid> keplenk: ok
<flaccid> buckethead: why can you not add the printer? what is the error
<Tw|sT> buckethead: which particular OS is hosting the SMB printer?
<flaccid> keplenk: i'd say our issue is like this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/111894 and that being said, i'll edit the xorg.conf for you manually.  which resolution you need?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 111894 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 "[nvidia-glx] Nvidia does not load correct resolutions for monitor unless EDID information is ignored" [Undecided,New]
<DeFi> kde4 is... noisy!!!
<flaccid> keplenk: as per http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/monitors/p780/En/spec.htm i'd probably go VESA, 1280 x 1024	 80.0	 75.0	 135.0	
<flaccid> +/+
<buckethead> Never mind. When setting the IP address to .192 one should not spell it .129.
<buckethead> That tends to fail.
<flaccid> hehe
<keplenk> sorry for the late reply flaccid.  My other PC is in the other room and I have to run and back.  Anyway, the resolution I desire is 1280x1024@60hz or 75
<flaccid> ok keplenk
<keplenk> :)
<flaccid> yay for low bandwidth
<mr---t-> what?
<flaccid> i got d/c because ran out of bandwidth/hammered the pipe
<flaccid> keplenk: backup your existing xorg.conf and try this one: http://pastebin.com/m5d1229cd
<flaccid> Jucato: can i bug you for your favourite styles/appearance etc. for kde3 ?
<flaccid> let me know how you go keplenk
<keplenk> ok, flaccid.  Just got the message.  I'll go to the Kubuntu PC. Be right back ASAP. Thanks again
<flaccid> np
 * Secutor is back.
<Squall> espanol
<KLeox> Buenasss
<KLeox> Sobre que trata este canal?
<flaccid> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<KLeox> ok
<flaccid> keplenk: how you go?
<keplenk> I'm still workign on it.  I just had lunch.  By the way, how do you edit files in Kubuntu? I'm used to ubuntu by just typing sudo gedit /blablabla.  When I try this is kubuntu it gives me an error. Ofcourse, I tried/installed kedit instead.
<flaccid> keplenk: you do not use sudo for gui apps. in kde you use kdesudo. also the text editor usually preferred is kate. so kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ahmos> Hi. can i ask what is the most powerful firewall program
<flaccid> ahmos: thats debatable. iptables is a respected linux firewall
<ahmos> thank u alot ;)
<keplenk> ohhh.  Thank you flaccid.  I'm sorry for being such a noob. Anyway, I've tried it.  I've copied the one in pastebin and overwritten the exisitng xorg.conf that I have.  I verified that it was saved and it was.  Rebooted but I still have the 640x480 screen resolution.  I then went to display settings and I still have to option to increase the resolution.
<flaccid> keplenk: show new log please in pastebin
<flaccid> np ahmos
<keplenk> Hmm.  I was wrong.  I rebooted for the 2nd time and now I can't even go to the desktop.  I see the kubuntu splash screen, then goes to a non-gui terminal like text and it is asking me for my password.  However, when I type my password, it just goes to the same thing.
<flaccid> keplenk: you can also run krandrtray and see if you can dynamically change the resolution
<ahmos> flaccid: sorry but is kmyfirewall is good
<ahmos> ?
<flaccid> ahmos: yes its a frontend to iptables iirc
<ahmos> ok ;) u r so kind
<flaccid> keplenk: goto ctrl+alt+f2 and login and then cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see the problem
<flaccid> ahmos: coolio
<flaccid> !u | ahmos
<ubottu> ahmos: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<ahmos> ok you are so kind :D
<keplenk> @flaccid: cat says that Fatal server error: no screens found then a bunch of other information.  I'm just going to restore my backedup xorg.conf
<flaccid> keplenk: you need to read above that to see why it has no screens found. if you do that we can fix up the problem
<flaccid> restoring to your old xorg.conf is not going to fix this EDID problem. at all...
<keplenk> ahhh ok.  Is there a way to save that information in a text file?  How can I do that?
<flaccid> keplenk: its already in a text file :)
<keplenk> hahaha. OMG .. where can I get that? lol
<flaccid> keplenk: its /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<flaccid> keplenk: if you have the universe repos enabled you could do this: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit -i /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<keplenk> alright.  Let me just grab that.  Hold on please.
<flaccid> np keplenk. if we just put some effort in here we could come out winners
<flaccid> i've also been known to do typos..
<jwlinson> hey all
<flaccid> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<scott_> I've got a question about KDE4 integration on Kubuntu.
<flaccid> !kde4 | scott_
<ubottu> scott_: KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<scott_> thank you, I've been thinking of installing alongside my 3.5, but I was wondering, when 4.1 is finalized, will kubuntu automatically update to it
<flaccid> scott_: wrong channel to ask see above
<scott_> oh thanks you can tell I'm a newb
<flaccid> np
<keplenk> hey flaccid, sorry for the delay.  Here is my Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/d691629a5
<flaccid> thanks
<flaccid> keplenk: do you know how to use a cli text editor like pico or joe?
<keplenk> I'm sorry but I don't.  If it is easy.  I can learn it right away
<flaccid> keplenk: run this sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<keplenk> ok
<flaccid> then goto the bottom of the file with the arrows and put a blank line at the bottom. close and save by using ctrl+x. once that is done run sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart . if it fails to again. then edit it again and add an EndSection to the bottom of the file
<keplenk> hi flaccid, what if there is already an exisiting blank line in the bottom?  SHould I add another blank line?  Also, there is an "EndSection" in the bottom.  SHould i put EndSection, then a blank line, then Endsection again?  I just realized that pico is like nano :)
<flaccid> keplenk: yeah pico is from nano. if thats the case add another endsection and just keep 1 blank line at the bottom. i've had this before and i think it must be a bug..
<keplenk> ahh alright.  Let me try it.  I'll let you know :)  Hope this works.  I have to go to work soon :(  But its ok, I can still come back
<flaccid> but once the config file can be parsed you have a good chance of the xorg.conf being right and if not we can look at the error/warning if there is one
<flaccid> cool
<keplenk> hey flaccid.  It still didn't work.  I have to go to work now.  THanks for your great help! I really apprciate it a lot.  I hope you'll still be here later.  I got a feeling, were almost there. :)  Thanks again
<flaccid> keplenk: yeah i should be here then cya then
<flaccid> you could quickly check log now :p
<keplenk> :) yeah .. before I go, ill do that .. ill actually save the log file for later
<keplenk> :)
<keplenk> bye
<bob3213243_> Okay, I have yet to have someone help with me setting up accessing my my ubuntu box from windows vista.
<flaccid> bob3213243_: i did help you already. whats the problem?
<flaccid> [12:42] <flaccid> bob3213243_: the secure way is to install openssh-server on the ubuntu box and use WinSCP in windows. all you do is allow/forward port 22 from your router/firewall to the ubuntu box
<bob3213243_> I am trying to find a super clean and simple way to connect to that computer. I was able to connect with putty and VNC viewer without an issue but it's too complicated to be usable for the people I am setting it up for.
<flaccid> bob3213243_: the above is a simple way. if you have the ssh server set up (which requires 1 command, but looks like you have done it already). WinSCP is extremely easy.
<bob3213243_> okay let me give that a shot. the PuTTy/vnc work around is pretty messy.
<flaccid> yeah this is the right way to do it securely over the internet without the need for using smb/samba over VPN..
<Squall> hola
<Squall> hay alguien
<Squall> ??
<genii> !es | Squall
<ubottu> Squall: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nxvl> hi
<nxvl> someone aroung?
<nxvl> around
<nxvl> i'm having a problem with kdenlive
<nxvl> i can't run it
<nxvl> it says: Unable to start Dr. Konqi
<flaccid> !enter | nxvl
<ubottu> nxvl: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nxvl> when someone report problem to me i prefer multiple lines questions than one bug block
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> problems*
<flaccid> nxvl: unfortunately its not about your preferences
<flaccid> nxvl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenlive/+bug/223260
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223260 in kdenlive "Kdenlive crashes loading saved .kdenlive files" [Medium,Confirmed]
<nxvl> nope
<nxvl> Bug #243167
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243167 in kdenlive "kdenlive crashes with SIGSEGV upon starting" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243167
<flaccid> nope?
<flaccid> well either way it appears to be a bug right?
<nxvl> yep
<nxvl> as well as Bug #232167
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 232167 in kdenlive "Should depend on kdebase-bin for drkonqi" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/232167
<flaccid> joyful :(
<DamienG> Can anyone tell me the name of a good video editing program?
<nirupama> hi all
<nirupama> have a doubt on ubuntu working on hp comapq
<nirupama> my system does not shutdown
<genii> nirupama: Is it an older machine?
<genii> Some bios require te kernel option of acpi=force to make them turn off properly
<nirupama> genii, no
<nirupama> a new one
<nirupama> where apm is not available
<genii> nirupama: What model please
<nirupama> genii, hp compaq dc7800p convertable minitower
<Assurbanipal> goodmorning guys
<Assurbanipal> i have problems installing oxygen openoffice... can someone plz help me?
<absbs> what is the difference between kubuntu and kubuntu remix?
<Assurbanipal> absbs, the version of KDE on it
<absbs> is the remix the latest one?
<absbs> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<Assurbanipal> absbs, the remix carries newer kde version (4.0)
<absbs> ahh ok
<absbs> great thanks
<Assurbanipal> absbs, no prob
<Assurbanipal> i have problems installing oxygen openoffice... can someone plz help me?
<absbs> if i have an imac do i use 64bit AMD and Intel computers or standard personal computer
<nirupama> genii, ?
<nirupama> genii, any help
<genii> nirupama: Still looking
<nirupama> genii, ok
<Assurbanipal> i have problems installing oxygen openoffice... can someone plz help me?
<genii> nirupama: I am finding a reference to kernel option   pci=nommconf         specifically regarding that model on the page http://scientificlinux.mirror.ac.za/52/x86_64/SL.documentation/RELEASE-NOTES-U2-x86_64-en.html
<se7en> someone know what the problem here is irssi:warning SSL handshake failed: unknown protocol
<flaccid> what did google say se7en?
<Assurbanipal> i have problems installing oxygen openoffice... can someone plz help me?
<se7en> not much flaccid
<flaccid> http://forums.unrealircd.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=5487 se7en could be server problem with the 443 port/tls config
<genii> Assurbanipal: Are you using the .deb file from their sourceforge page?
<Assurbanipal> genii, yes.... download them all.then i trieed to install the deb files but got an error
<Assurbanipal> it said it was conflicting with openoffice
<Assurbanipal> so i removed all openoffice files ...
<Assurbanipal> and did the install
<genii> Assurbanipal: And then some other more interesting error?
<Assurbanipal> got no errors.. but when it finished nothing seemed to be installed on my system
<Assurbanipal> the office folder was empty
<Assurbanipal> and the autoupdater was notifying me to do an update on the openoffice files
<Assurbanipal> i did it... and now i got the oo 2.4 that i had before... with a crappy look...
<Assurbanipal> it looks like **
<Assurbanipal> there are no icons on the toolbars, only text...
<Assurbanipal> don't know what to do..
<flaccid> !enter | Assurbanipal
<ubottu> Assurbanipal: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Assurbanipal> sorry guys
<genii> Assurbanipal: When you use a non-standard package that you don't want to get overwritten, you should use with it apt pinning to make sure it stays
<genii> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Assurbanipal> ok.... but what should i do now?
<nirupama> genii, any luck
<Assurbanipal> i don't know what happened with the oxygen instalation... and the oo2.4 looks ugly and not ergonomical this way it is now..
<genii> Assurbanipal: I would first ask yourself if the change of appearance in OpenOffice is worth the headache of installing a nonstandard package ;)  But if you are stubborn and wish to proceed, uninstall again OO from standard repo, install the oxygen one, then use the apt pinning method the bot describes to make sure it doesn't get overwritten by updates.
<genii> nirupama: Documentation on that model of cimputer together with linux seems extremely sparse to come by
<Assurbanipal> but after i installed oxygen nothing worked...
<nirupama> genii, ok
<nirupama> genii, I see fedora is working
<Assurbanipal> will it be the same again?
<nirupama> genii, why not ubuntu
<genii> nirupama: No idea
<Assurbanipal> and i think there are lot of improvements of oo in oxygen (beter ms 0ffice compability, faster and more)
<genii> nirupama: Although RedHat has some insider information on systems which use it's OS on their servers, so perhaps thats why
<nirupama> genii, I installed debian and on top of that i installed fc7 kernel
<nirupama> genii, which worked without any issues and the system got shutdown
<genii> Assurbanipal: Remember that the menu items which you find in (K)ubuntu after installing something are part of the packages. Non-standard package may not make one and you occasionally have to run the thing from cli
<Assurbanipal> genii, cli? what is that?
<genii> Assurbanipal: cli=command line
<ahmed> hey guys, I am having a problem with kdesudo after compiling and installing kde from svn .. is this expected?
<Assurbanipal> genii, i will go through uninstalling oo and trying to install oxygen with the pinning thing... will u be here in case i face more probs?
<genii> Assurbanipal: Also please remember that installing packages which are not included in the standard repositories means that no one here is obligated to assist you when you have difficulties with them
<genii> Assurbanipal: I'll be here another hour or so
<Assurbanipal> genii, i understand that...i thank u for all your effort!
<genii> nirupama: I'm finding two kernel options in reference to this model of HP...         the one I mentioned already which is pci-nommconf      and also iommu=calgary        which apparently has something to do with acpi which seems to be at issue here
<Assurbanipal> genii, i think i will just install the standard oo... i hope it will be working this time
<nirupama> genii, so what should be done
<genii> Assurbanipal: You may want to use the --purge option when removing a package so that it's configuration files also get removed. This is useful if it was messed up somehow and you need to reinstall it
<Assurbanipal> ok!!
<genii> nirupama: You could experiment to see if either or both of these kernel options works to resolve your shutdown issue by putting them in the kernel load line of grub
<nirupama> genii, let me check
<Assurbanipal> genii, it didn't work... i still get that old Java-like look
<genii> Assurbanipal: Remember that openoffice normally is not a QT app but a GTK one as well
<Assurbanipal> genii, how can i get back to the original style of oo?
<genii> Assurbanipal: I would suggest to:  sudo apt-get remove --purge openoffice.org           then also remove ~/.openoffice*             then to reinstall openoffice.org
<nicobrain> good morning
<genii> Assurbanipal: openoffice.org-kde                 probably can't hurt as well
<nicobrain> i have a fresh install of kubuntu and the shortcuts in konquerors leftside are away, but only in the user-account
<ubuntu_> ciao
<nicobrain> any idea why?
<ubuntu_> hi
<genii> !hi | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ubuntu_> I have a problem with grub, i haven't initrd.img-2.6.24-19-generic into /boot
<nicobrain> has nobody an idea?
<Assurbanipal> genii, how do i remove ~/.openoffice* ?
<ubuntu_> so when I restart pc I don't see anything and kubuntu doesn't start
<ubuntu_> how must I do?
<genii> Assurbanipal:  rm -R ~/.openoffice*         should do it
<bobJR> i know this is a offtopic question but ive been tryin to go to kde look and deviant art and can't find a wallpaper thats good any other good ideas
<nirupama> genii, it worked :)
<pritam> hi folks
<pritam> can anyone help me with this error pls
<nicobrain> bobJR: http://deviantart.com
<genii> ubuntu_: At grub load hit ESC then choose the last kernel before that. Then if it boots successfully reinstall the linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic  which should regenerate the initrd
<bobJR> thanks
<genii> nirupama: Good :) Glad to have assisted
<pritam> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<pritam> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<nicobrain> the shortcuts in konquerors leftside are away
<ubuntu_> thanks genii
<pritam> I am using Kununtu 6.06 LTS Release Dapper Drake
<ubuntu_> :)
<ubuntu_> I'll do it
<Assurbanipal> genii, thanks man, i m back to its original view but only after installing openoffice.org-kde.
<genii> nicobrain: View..Split View   then choose left/right or top/bottom
<genii> Assurbanipal: Good :)
<Assurbanipal> genii, but i cannot understand why all this happens
<nicobrain> genii: no, the navigation on the left side is away
<genii> Assurbanipal: QT apps are for KDE and GTK apps are for Gnome... OO is natively a GTK app so it looks ugly normally in KDE without some messing around
<Assurbanipal> genii, i meant with the oxygen installation
<genii> Assurbanipal: The deb file was for a Gnome install, since as I have stated a few time OO is natively a GTK app. If you had no Gnome install no menu itms would ever appear for you. And if run from command then look ugly since using the GTK and not KDE styles
<genii> pritam: And did you as suggested run: sudo apt-get update         ?
<Assurbanipal> genii, i c.. so there is no possible for it to run smoothly in KDE.
<genii> Assurbanipal: If the openoffice.org-kde works with it, maybe. Otherwise just regular Ubuntu
<pritam> ?
<genii> nicobrain: Did you do something odd like run: sudo konqueror            while in the regular users account?
<genii> pritam:You said, in part the error told you: "[03:43] <pritam> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems"           So... di you follow it's suggestion and execute from Konsole the command: sudo apt-get update                   to update it's list of packages etc?
<nicobrain> genii: in su-mode the navigation is complete....its only in user account
<jussio1> morning jono
<genii> nicobrain: If you executed even once sudo konqueror    or else ran it as root from su for instance within the users directory then that explains it.
<nicobrain> genii: oh....sry, my english is very bad.... :D what mean you?
<jono> hey
<nicobrain> genii: screenshot in normal user account: http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/5205/bildschirmphoto1kx6.png
<genii> nicobrain: sudo chown -R $(whoami):$(whoami) `ls -a ~/`
<genii> pritam: Any joy yet?
<nicobrain> genii: i get in the console only an ">" and its waiting for more?
<genii> nicobrain: Thats fine. Now see if konqueror runs as expected as normal user
<ahmed> guys: I have a question .. I have two different kde installations .. I want a way to switch between them quickly .. how can I do that?
<flaccid> ahmed: session from kdm
 * genii hands flaccid a coffee
<nicobrain> genii: you mean i must start konqueror over the console? it doesnt start
<ahmed> flaccid: but now I have the desktop in front of me .. how can I return to kdm?
<flaccid> ta
<flaccid> ahmed: logout.
<nicobrain> genii: no error msg.....nothing
<genii> nicobrain: No, start it from gui way as it should normally be started
<nicobrain> genii: over the gui i cant start that
<ahmed> flaccid: this is the problem .. it seems that logout is broken .. it gives me a black screen, sometimes strange flashy screen with colors and waits for some minutes before restarting
<genii> nicobrain: no messages when executing a command on command-line is A GOOD THING and not to be worried over
<genii> !doesnothing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesnothing
<genii> Hmm
<flaccid> ahmed: thats quite possibly one of the nasty bugs that exist. not much you can do. i have to reboot up to 5 times a day
<nicobrain> genii: stop........ :D.....it fix it :D :D
<ubuntu_> sorry, I'm again here :S
<ahmed> flaccid: a kubuntu issue you mean?
<nicobrain> genii: thanks ;)
<flaccid> ahmed: they don't actually know what exactly is causing it as people have this issue on different set of variables
<genii> nicobrain: Good. Now NEVER again do sudo for graphical apps, only kdesu
<nicobrain> genii: that was the error? ok, thanks, have a nice day ;)
<genii> nicobrain: You too :)
<h2i> hey, after installing knights and the crafty engine using adept, knights doesn't recognize crafty
<h2i> can someone please help
<ahmed> genii: in fact kdesu is broken on kde 4.1 latest svn
<genii> ahmed: By chance, are you using a kvm switch on the monitor?
<ahmed> genii: or is that kdesudo I am not sure
<genii> kdesudo
<genii> kdesu is still fine
<h2i> if someone knows where the bug pages lie for it, that would be helpful
<ahmed> genii: what is a kvm switch?
<genii> ahmed: A kvm switch is a box you plug for instance two computers in so they can share a monitor/keyboard/mouse
<ubuntu_> I have restarted pc but I can't press ESC in grub because I see flashing screen, however I have reinstalled linux-image so now I have initrd into /boot
<ahmed> genii: no I don't have such an arrangement .. but kdesudo says I entered wrong password in spite of me entering the correct one!!
<ubuntu_> but kubuntu doesn't start because grub doesn't work
<flaccid> ahmed: are you using your own user password? its not the root account if thats what you are trying. you can also check /var/log/auth.log for the problem
<ahmed> flaccid: I though that ubuntu has no 'root' account .. and that it uses 'sudo' correct?
<flaccid> yep correct. was just checking...
<ahmed> flaccid: so I expect that when kdesudo appears to me, I enter my user password .. as normal .. it is mostly working in kde 4.1 beta 2 but with the other kde-svn session it does not
<genii> ubuntu_: Good :)
<flaccid> perhaps its a bug
<ahmed> flaccid: in fact, it says please enter root's password, instead of enter your password .. however this is mind-boggling knowing the fact that there is no root password in ubuntu!!
<ubuntu_> so genii how can I do?
<flaccid> ahmed: use kdesudo not kdesu maybe they made kdesu do a real su..
<flaccid> hmm even though man kdesu says otherwise hmm
<genii> ubuntu_: You are booted now to a previous kernel?
<ahmed> flaccid: I can't file a bug report because it is the latest kde from svn compiled by me so maybe some stuff freaked out ;
<flaccid> ahmed: ah this is also the wrong channel for anything kde4..
<pritam> is this a channel to seek help regarding Kubuntu ?
<ubuntu_> can I past menu.lst? (I am newbe)
<ahmed> flaccid: well at #kde they said contact #kubuntu .. because kdesudo is ubuntu-specific :D
<ahmed> pritam: yes
<pritam> thank you
<pritam> my issue is that whenever i try to do  apt-get install -f gives me error that says E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.E: Unable to correct dependencies
<flaccid> ahmed: yeah the right channel is likely #kubuntu-kde4 :) not here which is kde3 until ibex released
<ubuntu_> this is my menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu.com/27232/
<pritam> i searched for this error mssg on google and tried different work arounds but nothign seem to solve this
<ubuntu_> is it true?
<ahmed> flaccid: oh thanks ;)
<flaccid> np
<genii> pritam: Try sudo dpkg --configure -a                             firstly
<pritam> i tried this and gives me the following errors, Errors were encountered while processing:libgcc1 ibwxgtk2.4-python libsigc++-2.0-0c2a libstdc++6
<azer_> hi guys
<azer_> how can i change default file browser on kubuntu desktop?
<genii> pritam: try a: sudo apt-get update                       first then again with: sudo dpkg --configure -a             and see if same error or no
<azer_> i want to use konqueror as default file browser
<pritam> ok let me try
<flaccid> azer_: do it in system settings | default applications | file assocations on a file extension basis.
<sbucat> hello is ther some way to set oss volume ?
<sbucat> because kmix doesn't manage oss mix
<azer_> flaccid: thank you
<flaccid> np
<pritam> <genii> I tried "sudo apt-get update" as per your suggestion and i get these errors, W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security Release: Unknown error executing gpgv, W: GPG error: http://in.archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release: Unknown error executing gpgv W: GPG error: http://in.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates Release: Unknown error executing gpgv W: GPG error: http://in.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports Release: Unknown error executing g
<pritam> get update to correct these problems.
<genii> pritam: I'd suggest using a different repository for the time being.
<pritam> ?
<Brave> Hi
<genii> pritam: For instance to change in.archive.ubuntu.com to another repository name, since the one in India may be experiencing problems right now
<azer_> I installed kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu hardy. i loved kde3 but, firefox doesn't open. i killed all firefox processes but it doesn't solve the problem
<flaccid> azer_: run it from konsole and report the output/errors
<azer_> flaccid: i try to run, it just waits on console, doesn't print any text..
<genii> azer_: If you manually killed the firefox processes, you may also want to rm ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/lock
<azer_> genii: finally i open it but after waiting 10 minutes and it can't use it because it's so slow..
<flaccid> azer_: thats no good
<Simeon_H> my Intel 82810E is giving broken graphics with 3d programs on hardy
<azer_> flaccid: how can i solve this?
<genii> Likely if you got to Kubuntu from regular ubuntu it is loading all the gtk libraries it requires to run firefox.
<flaccid> azer_: i got no idea what the problem could be
<pritam> <genii> pritam: For instance to change in.archive.ubuntu.com to another repository name, since the one in India may be experiencing problems right now. how do i do this
<Simeon_H> anyone got any ideas how to fix that?
<genii> pritam: alt-f2 kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list             to edit the list of repositories. Change the "in" part of "in.archive.ubuntu.com" in all instances there to some other country code that may be near you, or else just change "in.archive.ubuntu.com" to only "archive.ubuntu.com"
<genii> Simeon_H: Is it using the driver named "intel" or the driver named "i810" ?
<Simeon_H> i810
<genii> Simeon_H: I would suggest to use the other and see if any improvement
<flaccid> !fixres | Simeon_H intel still has a lot of issues too
<ubottu> Simeon_H intel still has a lot of issues too: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<txMike> hi all. how do I register my nick?
<genii> !register | txMike
<ubottu> txMike: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<ubuntu_> hi...
 * genii sips his coffee
<ubuntu_> I don't succeeded in doing grub
<ubuntu_> :(
 * genii hands Jucato a coffee
<ubuntu_> when I reboot system I have flash screen and I can't choose anything
<Jucato> um.. thanks :)
<txMike> got it
<ubuntu_> I think it is a menu.lst problem
<genii> ubuntu_: No, if there is no initrd for the kernel then the problem is not in the menu.lst file, but in the fact that initrd does not exist
<genii> ubuntu_: Are you now on the live cd?
<ubuntu_> yes
<ubuntu_> now I'm mounting partition
<genii> ubuntu_: OK. What directory is it mounted to?
<ubuntu_> my kubuntu installation
<ubuntu_> ok! I do it
 * genii washes down some Advils with his coffee
<ubuntu_> what can I do to understand to you the problem?
<genii> ubuntu_: I understand already the problem. The difficulty is in how to diret you in repairing it
<ubuntu_> before I have done apt-get install linux-2.6 ... - generic and so I have got initrd in /boot
<ubuntu_> this is ls /boot -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27240/
<ubuntu_> and this is my menu.lst -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27241/
<genii> ubuntu_: I would suggest that mounting the old / and if separate partition also the old /boot someplace to livecd filesystem, then to prepare for chroot there, then chroot there and issue the update-grub command
<snypermann> where are the bookmarks in ubuntu?
<genii> snypermann: The firefox bookmarks?
<snypermann> yep
<snypermann> place, folder
<genii> snypermann: ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/bookmarks.html
<ubuntu_> upgate-grub doesn't rewrite my menu.lst?
<snypermann> is it in 1 file? or are there many files?
<genii> ubuntu_: Yes, it DOES rewrite the menu.lst. Thats the point of it
<genii> snypermann: 1 file as an html
<snypermann> genii: thanks
<genii> snypermann: np
<ubuntu_> ok
<snypermann> genii: what is ~?
<ubuntu_> now I'm rebooting system
<ubuntu_> I hope to solve this problem :s
<genii> snypermann: np=No Problem
<ubuntu_> thanks for all genii
<genii> snypermann: Sorry... ~   means the path to your home directory, wherever that is
<snypermann> genii: no i meen this: ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/bookmarks.html
<snypermann> genii: is ~ the root?
<snypermann> ah
<snypermann> ok
<genii> snypermann: ~ gets substituted by whatever your home directory is. So username of "user" then gets ~ replaced by:  /home/user
<snypermann> genii: thanks
<ubuntu_> nothing
<ubuntu_> :(
<ubuntu_> perhaps it is resoltion problem?
<JoshOvki> ubuntu_: what is the problem?
<ubuntu_> when I reboot system I can't access to my kubuntu because I have a problem with grub
<ubuntu_> I have a flash screen and I can't choose nothing :(
<JoshOvki> ok, and you have run  sudo update-grub   ?
<ubuntu_> yes
<JoshOvki> ok, had you changed anything in your grub settings?
<ubuntu_> no, If you want I can past it, ok?
<JoshOvki> ubuntu_: yeh can you pastebin it for me
<ubuntu_> ok one moment so I mount partition
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27244/
<ubuntu_> ok it is menu.lst
<JoshOvki> ubuntu_: but a    #    next to    splashimage=(hd0,5)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
<wesley> !adeptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ubuntu_> Should I delete this row?
<ubuntu_> and after update-grub?
<JoshOvki> ubuntu_: i would just comment it out for now
<ubuntu_> ok
<JoshOvki> ubuntu_: yeh, run update-grub and then see if anything changed in the file
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> So now should I reboot system?
<JoshOvki> ubuntu_:  yes :) hopefully it will work
<sbucat> oss emulation ?
<ubuntu_> :s :d thanks
<sbucat> anyone knows this silly problem?
<sbucat> kmix doesn't manage oss -.-''
<pritam> <genii> pritam: alt-f2 kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list             to edit the list of repositories. Change the "in" part of "in.archive.ubuntu.com" in all instances there to some other country code that may be near you, or else just change "in.archive.ubuntu.com" to only "archive.ubuntu.com" I tried following your suggestion but i keep geting this message when i save the changes to the sources.list file which reads "The document could not be saved, as i
<pritam> file:///etc/apt/sources.list."  "Check that you have write access to file or that enough disk space is available"
<pritam> how can i be able to save the file
<genii> pritam: the "kdesu" part of the instruction I gave was somewhat important in this regard as it opens up the editor kate with admin rights so that it can save to there
<genii> <sigh>
<genii> pritam: the "kdesu" part of the instruction I gave was somewhat important in this regard as it opens up the editor kate with admin rights so that it can save to there
<genii> eg: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list                  <-- is all one command there
 * djwisdom thinks genii is really exhibiting the true spirit of volunteer effort. helpdesk support pro bono
<genii> djwisdom: I work for coffee ;)
 * djwisdom thinks: why am i not surprised with that? :P
 * JoshOvki hopes he hasnt broken ubuntu_  grub
<pritam> hey <genii> why do u think i must be getting this error when editing the sources.list "Check that you have write access to file or that enough disk space is available"
<pritam> i am logged in as root
<genii> pritam: If on as root then likely the hd is running out of room. What does command:   df -h     report?
<genii> (as % of disk space used there)
<pritam> the free discspace shows 49% in use
<ubuntu_> no it didn't work
<ubuntu_> :(
<JoshOvki> pritam: and your 100% sure your root?
<JoshOvki> ubuntu_:  ok in that case, i expect it has something to do with your raid
<JoshOvki> pritam: and your 100% sure your root?
<pritam> yeah
<genii> pritam: Close kate then, and try purely from command line. So if on as root (eg you have a # next to your command prompt) then:   nano /etc/apt/sources.list             and change it that way. When done ctrl-x then Y when prompted to save, then Enter when asked for filename to save as.
<ubuntu_> mmm I don't think this is the problem
<genii> ubuntu_: Remember that the initrd must contain the raid drivers your kernel needs if your / is on a raided system, which your menu.lst indicates that this is the case
<ubuntu_> ok I have already installed Kubuntu on raid and I had have no problem with grub...
<JoshOvki> ubuntu_: is that the full menu.lst  you pastebinned?
<ubuntu_> yes
<ubuntu_> I think the probleme is there
<JoshOvki> ubuntu_: and me, you seem to be missing a part from the top!
<ocs> hi. i can't see anymore the bar on the bottom ... what should i do in order to restore it ?
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27251/
<JoshOvki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27252/
<JoshOvki> change it to that
<ubuntu_> ok one moment
<ocs>  I don't see anymore the bar (with applications ) on the bottom of the screen. how can i restore it? thnks
<ubuntu_> I should do update-grub, is it true?
<JoshOvki> yup
<genii> No, manually editing the menu.lst does there what update-grub does automatically
<JoshOvki> acctualy, im not sure if its necisery
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> I didn't do it...now I reboot and I'll hope!
<ubuntu_> ok?
<JoshOvki> yes
<JoshOvki> goodluck
 * genii hands out more coffee and Advils
<kunixos> what's a good ogg player?
 * djwisdom watching clock until ubuntu_ gets back on channel...
<JoshOvki> djwisdom: aprox 14mins
<RancidZA> anyone been having problems with 8.04 (KDE3) and the openGL screensavers?
<RancidZA> mine seems to crash every now and again when i try unlock from the ss
<pritam> <genii> i tried changing the the URL in the sources list file to archive,ubuntu and did sudo apt-get update but still i keep getting the same error
<pritam> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<pritam> he following packages have unmet dependencies:
<pritam> libgcc1: Depends: gcc-4.1-base (= 4.1.1-21) but it is not installable
<flaccid> pritam: try going to Adept | manage repos and disabled all the repos which are enabled and then apply, then go back to manage repos and enabled them again (this will refresh the keys)
<pritam> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.6-6) but 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.5 is installed
<flaccid> !pastebin | pritam
<ubottu> pritam: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<pritam> sure i will try this
<flaccid> pritam: sorry i mean disabled them, apply then go back enabled them again, apply.
<flaccid> cool
<ubuntu_> ok now the problem is another (next hop! :D): it doesn't select right device...
<JoshOvki> ubuntu what do you want it defaulting to?
<ubuntu_> ubuntu
<JoshOvki> whats he defaulting to now?
<ubuntu_> vista is installed only for game :D
<JoshOvki> sp/he/it
<guest23232> can anyone tell me how kubuntu is a better OS instead of ubuntu for lower spec PCs
<ubuntu_> excuse me but I don't understand
<genii> pritam: The url should be:    archive.ubuntu.com            and not archive,ubuntu
<JoshOvki> ubuntu_: what is it currently going to by default?
<ubuntu_> dev/mapper/isw....Raid06 here there is /
<JoshOvki> you said it doesnt select the right device, im guessing you mean it doesnt go to the right OS?
<ubuntu_> dev/mapper/isw....Raid05 here there is swap
<ubuntu_> dev/mapper/isw....Raid01 here there is vista
<ubuntu_> these are what did you know?
<JoshOvki> ubuntu_: what do you mean " it doesn't select right device..." because i think i have my wires crossed
<pritam> yeah <genii> i have changed the url to be archive.ubuntu.com
<pritam> i tried the work around suggested by <flacid> but i still keep getting this message which i have pasted in the pastebin here http://paste.ubuntu.com/27254/
<ubuntu_> it says: "reboot and select proper boot device..."
<pritam> i am struggling since past one week since i installed kubuntu
<pritam> :(
<ubuntu_> excure but my english is very bad and I'm a beginner of linux :s I'm a disaster man :D
<JoshOvki> ubuntu_: interesting, run   sudo update-grub    again see if that will correct it
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27255/
<JoshOvki> ive never installed linux with a raid, so im not 100% on how it identifys the device
<flaccid> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ubuntu_> ok I had to mapped raid with dmraid
<ubuntu_> so I have partition in dev/mapper/isw...
<genii> pritam: Please pastebin the contents of your sources.list file
<ubuntu_> for grub I had to mapped device(hd0) to dev/mapper/isw...Raid06
<pritam> one moment pls <genii>
<ubuntu_> I have followed these how to
<ubuntu_> expecially FakeRaidHowto
<pritam> <genii> the contents of the sources.list file are pasted here http://paste.ubuntu.com/27256/
<genii> pritam: Reading
<pritam> <genii> thanx for your patience !!
<pritam> :D
<SPhcT> hei
<ubuntu_> in menu.lst is written
<ubuntu_> # WARNING: If you are using dmraid do not use 'savedefault' or your
<ubuntu_> # array will desync and will not let you boot your system.
<SPhcT> how i can instal skype on kubuntu?
<pritam> <SPhcT> Add this deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free  to the sources.list in adept package manager
<pritam> do  apt-get update
<ubuntu_> I have delete this row...does it work or isn't it the problem?
<genii> pritam: For now please put a # at beginning of line 1 to comment it out and then remove the dapper-backports from lines 30 and 31. Then save and try again the apt-get update
<pritam> you will find skype in the package list , choose to install , but i cannot assure that skype will work coz it hasn;t worked for me, i am able to install it , it also shows up in the start-up menu and when u start this the skype icon will try to load for sometime but eventually the application does not start
<genii> pritam: Put # in front of lines 30 and 31 that is
<pritam> ok
<pritam> <genii> I did the changes you suggested and then saved the sources.list file and tried to apt-get update and here is what happens http://paste.ubuntu.com/27257/
<genii> pritam: Reading
<genii> pritam: I'm thinking the persistent gpg error may mean either: Your gpg key on the system is bad/corrupt or the gpgv program itself may have corruption
<flaccid> stilll getting same thing after re-enabling repos in adept?
<genii> pritam: I would suggest first to try:  apt-get install --reinstall gpgv
<pritam> yeah <flacid>
<flaccid> dang
<SPhcT> pritam what is comand in terminal to add skype?
<genii> pritam: If gpsgv can reinstall try update again to see if error remains or change
<pritam> sudo apt-get install skype
<pritam> <genii> i get this message that says E: Couldn't find package gpgv
<genii> Hmm
<genii> !info gpgv dapper
<ubottu> Package gpgv does not exist in dapper
<flaccid> genii: i think that function not work with dat bot
<genii> flaccid: Yes, it does :)
<flaccid> well it wasn't about 2 weeks ago
<genii> !info gpgv feisty
<ubottu> gpgv (source: gnupg): GNU privacy guard - signature verification tool. In component main, is important. Version 1.4.6-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 142 kB, installed size 300 kB
<flaccid> hmm
<flaccid> ah well thats a good thing
<genii> pritam: Looks like gpgv was installed from dapper-backports in your case :/
<pritam> should i try this "!info gpgv dapper"
<flaccid> !info gpgv-udeb dapper
<ubottu> Package gpgv-udeb does not exist in dapper
<mooper> Thunderbird is already running, but not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Thunderbird process, or restart your system.
<flaccid> ubottu: it doesn't. how about this then? http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/gpgv-udeb
<ubottu> flaccid: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mooper> Im getting this error when I try to start thunderbird. I have just rebooted
<pritam> it said "-su: !info: event not found"
<genii> pritam: So to un-comment the dapper-backports lines (30 and 31), issue again the apt-get update and then try the apt-get install --reinstall gpgv                 once more
<pritam> ok <genii>
<flaccid> there is no gpgv in dapper*
<flaccid> and i don't know if gpgv-udeb  is the same thing
<ubuntu_> no it wasn't a savedefault problem
<genii> flaccid: The backported apps don't show as native packages to a distribution in the !info packagename dist       synatx
<flaccid> genii: is that the same as packages.ubuntu.com : http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gpgv&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<pritam> <genii> gave this error again "E: Couldn't find package gpgv"
<flaccid> you can search dapper-backports on that and no result returned
<ubuntu_> i'm despairing :(
<genii> pritam: OK. Try to issue apt-get with a switch that will try to ignore gpg. This is like: apt-get update --allow-unauthenticated
<mooper> where can I get thunderbird support?
<genii> flaccid: He installed it from someplace onto his dapper box
<pritam> even when doing "apt-get update" it says http://paste.ubuntu.com/27259/
<genii> pritam: OK. Try to issue apt-get with a switch that will try to ignore gpg. This is like: apt-get update --allow-unauthenticated
<genii> pritam: Incidentally when you pop in and out like that is hard to time sending messages :)
<kunixos> mooper: http://www.mozilla.org/support/thunderbird/
<pritam> <genii> trying now
<kunixos> i'm converting my mp3 library to ogg and amarok won't recognize the files. what gives?
<genii> kunixos: The ogg files or the mp3 files?
<kunixos> won't recognize the mp3 files
<kunixos> nvm the ogg files
<pritam> sorry for my NUB'ness<genii> still the same message
<kunixos> sorry late
<pritam> :P
<ubuntu_> device (hd0) must be to set to / partition o to vista partition?
<Githzerai> pritam: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gpgv&searchon=names&suite=dapper&section=all
<kunixos> i was using rhythmbox and it was doing the same thing. won't recognize the ogg files i've created
<genii> pritam: OK, 1 minute
<zeus> zdravo svima
<zeus> kako ide :)
<flaccid> pritam: where did you get gpgv from?
<pritam> <flaccid> i have no idea, this issue has been existent since the week i installed Kubuntu two weeks back, i downloaded an ISO image and installed it and thats it
<pritam> <Githzerai> should i install the package from the link you suggested
<flaccid> pritam: why did you install dapper and not hardy?
<genii> pritam: Hmm. What does lsb_release -c      report? Dapper?
<flaccid> genii: im thinking that maybe gpgv was in the apt package in dapper so gpgv should be removed hmm
<pritam> guy i really think that i made a mistake, i was flattered by the tag Kubuntu rmx
<flaccid> actually i take that back
<flaccid> pritam: ah you mixed up packages etc.
<flaccid> actually do i misunderstand you?
<Githzerai> pritam: Link just shows that there actually is that package in dapper repo, so I guess your sources are not well set. You should be able to install it  with command from above.
<pritam> yeah <flaccid> i guess so i mixed up
<pritam> do you guys suggest that i uninstall and reinstall Kubuntu ?
<flaccid> i'm not 100% sure what you have done. pritam can you pastebin this lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep -i gpg; cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<pritam> or try Hardy instead
<flaccid> i'll let you know once i inspect that pastebin
<genii> pritam: It might be simplest to download the Hardy cd and install from that
<flaccid> well what genii suggests is easiest especially if you don't have to backup data
<genii> I have a last-ditch effort which is to get new keys manually: gpg - -recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5              then: gpg - -export –armor 40976EAF437D05B5 | apt-key add -
<pritam> <flacid> this is what it reports when i tried your suggestion http://paste.ubuntu.com/27261/
<flaccid> pritam: thanks. try genii's suggestion and i'll standby
<pritam> thanx for your help flaccid
<flaccid> genii has put in more effort etc..
<genii> Hmm. Something odd about the sources.list
<devilzripper> hi
<devilzripper> can somebody help me one second
<pritam> <genii> i tried this and gives me Codename: Dapper
<genii> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<genii> pritam: OK, so it is not a case then of mixed-up distribution and sources.list
<devilzripper> can someone give me the command to install a program
<pritam> <genii> i also tried to add the new keys manually
<pritam> and i got this mssg  "gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found."
<kalel> ciao
<kalel> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<flaccid> genii: got any idea what? they were re-added so i guess the entries are correct. they look correct i gues..
<genii> pritam: At this point I'd say just to install the Hardy distribution. And I say grudgingly since I normally am stubborn about trying to resolve issues
<genii> flaccid: I'm outta tricks :)
<flaccid> did we search launchpad/google with the error ?
<devilzripper> so this question was not question. Can somebody told me as i can install licq
<pa11ule1> (rock)
<genii> flaccid: Some of the sources.list entries have /dapper with no trailing slash and some have /dapper/ with trailing slash in the url. But it should really not be picky that way
<genii> !info licq
<ubottu> licq (source: licq): ICQ client (base files). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.5-2 (hardy), package size 653 kB, installed size 2084 kB
<genii> devilzripper: Add/Remove programs then search for licq   Then install it
<devilzripper> okay
<flaccid> hmm yeah. pritam install hardy which is going to help you a lot as well. dapper is old as now and doesn't get non security updates
<pritam> ok flaccid
<genii> flaccid: Actually it's still supported til 2011 on server
<pritam> i was under the impression that dapper was somethingnew
<genii> pritam: Dapper is the Ubuntu long-term-support release of June 2006 which is 3 years on desktop version and 5 years on server version
<flaccid> genii: with LTS commercial support yeah
<Pici> pritam: Dapper was released in 2006.  The Ubuntu version numbers are year.month
<genii> pritam: The new long-term-support version of April 2009 codenamed Hardy also has this, 3 years on desktop version and 5 years on server version
<flaccid> lts is a disadvantage as it ages for non canonical support users (to which it is its only benefit)
<Pici> April 2008 **
 * genii blushes
<genii> Pici Yes, I got ahead of myself :)
<flaccid> there is no practical reason to use dapper unless you do paid support in a commercial environment..
<pritam> anywayz thank you genii and flacid for your support
<pritam> :D
<flaccid> np
 * genii works for coffee
<flaccid> genii you must be peakin hard now. how many coffees is that?
<genii> flaccid: Well it's 7:50am now and I had 9 since midnight
<pritam> genii which one do i download from this linkhttp://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<flaccid> dang thats worse than me y0. i had about 6 today in total
<pritam> Kubuntu 8.04 - Supported until October 2009
<genii> pritam: Actually it's much preferred if you get the cd by torrent if possible
<genii> pritam: KDE version of ubuntu has less support than the regular version due to changes happening from kde3 to kde4
<genii> pritam: But yes, if you download from there either is fine, that or the remix
<genii> pritam: The first one has kde3 the second has kde4
<flaccid> less commercial support, yes :)
<devilzripper> so i've got another problem: I would like to start the flash player installer but when i click on the shell script, nothing happens
<flaccid> devilzripper: you need to run it from konsole
<[free]> re
<devilzripper> ok and how to make this?
<flaccid> !flash | devilzripper hopefully you read that
<ubottu> devilzripper hopefully you read that: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<flaccid> devilzripper: any reason why you don't install it the normal way?
<devilzripper> how do you see normal?
<devilzripper> from the windows app?
<flaccid> windows app?
<flaccid> devilzripper: did you read the above URL ?
<devilzripper> i read it now sec
 * genii breaks out another bottle of Advil
<genii> ;)
<flaccid> hehe
<flaccid> devilzripper: it doesn't mention hardy steps but they are the same as  feisty
<devilzripper> ok thank you i try this...
<genii> Hmm
<flaccid> can someone confirm a dud page here (no login form) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UserPreferences?action=login ?
<flaccid> are they trying to implement OpenID relying party or something?
<flaccid> oh sorry, the button did not come through in konqueror hmm. anyone else have that?
<flaccid> ok refresh did the trick. must be my low bandwidth.
<genii> flaccid: Took a while here on Firefox as well
<flaccid> hmm not programmed very well
<jussi01> flaccid: worked perfect on konq here...
<eightmillion> does anyone know how to use custom colors for the taskbar text?
<flaccid> jussi01: worked well in Opera. took a while in konq. probably my bandwidth atm. thanks for testing
<flaccid> hmm it just lost my session ah well.
<flaccid> lol im just trying to update the flash page to specify hardy instructions
<flaccid> session dropped again. is /community a dif system or something?
<flaccid> it keeps dropping. im unable to update a page
<flaccid> jussi01: does the www team have an irc channel?
<jpds> flaccid: -> #ubuntu-website
<flaccid> thanks jpds
 * genii puts on another pot of coffee
<flaccid> omg
 * genii blinks
<genii> flaccid: ?
 * flaccid notices the ambulance service
<seisen> O.o
<vrijmetse> hi
<vrijmetse> anyone here?
<flaccid> there is ~313 users
<vrijmetse> who can help me out here?
<flaccid> anybody that can and wants to
<vrijmetse> I just installed ubuntu 8.04.1 desktop in my old laptop
<vrijmetse> I inserted the ubuntu cd and restart it
<vrijmetse> then it asks me about the language..I choose english
<vrijmetse> then I got stuck at the command line
<vrijmetse> at "ubuntu@ubuntu"
<vrijmetse> what happen with the gui?
<dr_Willis> gee ya could of summerized that a little smaller. :)
<vrijmetse> how can I go there ? .. ok I guess thats my problem
<flaccid> vrijmetse: not sure. but if you installed it then why are you still booting the cd ?
<dr_Willis> sounds like the video card is not configured correctly. What is your video card?
<flaccid> !enter | vrijmetse
<ubottu> vrijmetse: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dr_Willis> Or do you mean to say you are 'trying to install the os, and the install cd boots to the command line" ?
<White_Pelican> I have a problem with flash in firefox, where should I ask about it?
<vrijmetse> hmm. Its acer laptop 1350
<vrijmetse> yes yes.. After I chose the "english" language then it goes to the ubuntu loading screen and ends at the command line
<flaccid> vrijmetse: don't boot the cd. take it out.
<vrijmetse> the loading screen went like for 3 mins. So I dont think it's installed, anyway let me try
<flaccid> vrijmetse: the loading screen cannot load if its not installed, unless you are booting the livecd still which is what it sounds like.
<vrijmetse> ok I just rebooted it
<White_Pelican> is someone going to answer my question?
<vrijmetse> Now I can see 4 options. "Normal", Safe Graphic, Verbose and Demo Mode however none is working
<flaccid> White_Pelican: sorry. you can ask here and if not #ubuntu
<White_Pelican> ty flaccid
<flaccid> vrijmetse: sounds like you are still trying to boot the live cd
<vrijmetse> Maybe because It extracted some files to my D:\ drive? Coz last time I choose I cant boot from CD
<White_Pelican> here's my issue. I installed kubuntu on my box. I then installed the non free flash, it worked fine, then there was an upgrade to non free flash. now flash no longer works
<flaccid> White_Pelican: run firefox from konsole then goto the flash test page then pastebin the whole output from konsole for us
<White_Pelican> hmmm, forgive my ignorance but what is the flash test page?
<vrijmetse> Now I am going in to windows and try to delete the files in my D:\ drive and I'll reboot again with my CD
<flaccid> White_Pelican: google returns it usually first result. http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/
<White_Pelican> ty
<flaccid> np
<vrijmetse> in mean while can you tell me in brief wahts the different between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<Riddell> muesli: ping
<flaccid> vrijmetse: not sure how that will help. it doesn't look like its booting off your hard disk. you should make sure its set to do so in bios..
<Pici> vrijmetse: Kubuntu has KDE, Ubuntu has Gnome.
<White_Pelican> flaccid, here it is http://pastebin.com/m18d14ebc
<flaccid> White_Pelican: did you copy that output after going to a website with flash in it. i see no plugin loading
<White_Pelican> yes I did
<White_Pelican> I went to the test page
<White_Pelican> it thinks I don't have flash installed
<vrijmetse> I took out my ubuntu cd and reboot but I still can choose to go to windows or ubuntu
<vrijmetse> So now I am formating my D:\ coz Im pretty sure the cd extracted some files to it. Be back when I get more progress
<White_Pelican> plus, I did about:plugins in firefox and flash is there
<flaccid> White_Pelican: which firefox version?
<White_Pelican> 3.0
<flaccid> vrijmetse: you never let us know grub is working. you have totally confused me.
<flaccid> White_Pelican: hardy?
<White_Pelican> here is the ooutput from about:plugins regarding flash http://pastebin.com/m397c45b8
<vrijmetse> sorry, I am not familiar with linux :/
<White_Pelican> yes, hardy
<flaccid> White_Pelican: um thats weird. may i suggest #ubuntu and #firefox for help. because this is a non K app you won't find too much help here - plug is in your about:plugins which is a bit crazy. its like the plugin wrapper is not loading at all or something
<White_Pelican> flaccid, would it help to uninstall flash then reinstall it?
<vrijmetse> White_Pelican : you just want to install flash player?
<vrijmetse> why dont you use apt-get install flash
<White_Pelican> I installed it and it was working and now it's now, vrijmetse
<flaccid> White_Pelican: i doubt it. flash is only 1 file and in your pastebin there is no indication of the plugin wrapper loading. nor do i know how its meant to work in fx3...but the bottom entries could be related. you need better help really
<White_Pelican> not*
<flaccid> vrijmetse: no such package
<vrijmetse> well he got to find the exact name ..
<flaccid> White_Pelican: my guess is that the plugin wrapper package was removed or something. but i can't find any doco on how firefox handles flash and loads it.
<White_Pelican> thanks anyway for your help
<flaccid> vrijmetse: he already has flashplugin-nonfree installed
<flaccid> np
<vrijmetse> reinstall
<White_Pelican> I'll try
<vrijmetse> flaccid. Now I am in grub
<vrijmetse> what should I do next?
<flaccid> vrijmetse: what entries are there?
<flaccid> vrijmetse: what entries are there?
<vrijmetse> sorry I got disconected. What should I do next after I get into grub
<vrijmetse> nothing. It's like a command line
<vrijmetse> it shows "grub>"
<flaccid> it goes straight to the grub prompt ?
<vrijmetse> yep
<flaccid> well thats not good
<flaccid> so far sounds like your installation failed in at least 1 major way
<vrijmetse> how to undone or repair it
<flaccid> vrijmetse: re-install it i'd recommend and make sure the installation is successful
<vrijmetse> so I just reboot with the cd again?
<flaccid> vrijmetse: reboot and re-install yes unless you need to backup data first from those partitions you used which are non-windows
<ubuntu_> hi...i have a problem with grub
<vrijmetse> there is only windows system here.
<ubuntu_> can anybody help me?
<vrijmetse> you can just say it. Anyone who knows and wants to help will reply to you
<ubuntu_> grub says: "reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device"
<vrijmetse> oh god. Now it goes back to "ubuntu@ubuntu" prompt
<flaccid> ubuntu_: thats not grub. there is no grub if you get that
<flaccid> vrijmetse: reinstall and make sure you do it correctly
<ubuntu_> ah ok
<flaccid> !grubfix | ubuntu_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grubfix
<flaccid> !fixgrub | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vrijmetse> well I rebooted my pc and it shows the ubuntu option
<vrijmetse> I chose "install ubuntu" and here I am
<flaccid> vrijmetse: if you havnt initiated a re-install i'd be keen to see what find /boot/grub/stage1 returns in your grub prompt
<vrijmetse> its unrecognized command
<ubuntu_> grub> device (hd0) /dev/mapper/isw_cgjgeejbec_Raid0
<ubuntu_> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<ubuntu_>  (hd0,5)
<ubuntu_> grub> root(hd0,5)
<ubuntu_> Error 27: Unrecognized command
<ubuntu_> why?
<flaccid> ubuntu_: you need a space in there root (hd0,5)
<flaccid> well i think thats the case
<ubuntu_> ok it work
<ubuntu_> now reboot...
<flaccid> that doesn't save but heh okies
<ubuntu> now I have error 5 in grub :s
<flaccid> ubuntu: 5 : Partition table invalid or corrupt  This error is returned if the sanity checks on the integrity of the partition table fail. This is a bad sign. : http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/gnu/grub/html_chapter/grub_13.html
<ubuntu> it's true but I have no problem with partition...
<ubuntu> what should I do?
<flaccid> panic or reinstall. thats all i can offer in this situation over the web
<ubuntu> reinstall what, I just do it...I have only a problem with grub I want solve it!
<flaccid> this suggest problem is with partition, not grub. read it again: This error is returned if the sanity checks on the integrity of the partition table fail. i guesss you could try livecd and fsck the partitions/filesystems but im not sure
<neoneurone> hi all, why HDD are recognized as SDsomething under Ubuntu ? whereas under other systems they used to be called as HDsomething
<flaccid> neoneurone: linux logical names.
<ubuntu> but i have just mounted partition from livecd
<flaccid> ubuntu: then fsck it
<genii> neoneurone: Because it uses a scsi layer for all storage now
<ubuntu> what is the right command of fsck? I'm newbe
<ubuntu> :s
<ubuntu> is it fsck /dev/mapper/iswRaid06?
<flaccid> genii: fsck /dev/sda where sda is your hard disk device
<flaccid> oops wrong person
<genii> hehe
<ubuntu> ok....partition must be mounted?
<flaccid> ubuntu: ^^ and lots more on google about this and also man fsck
 * genii slips flaccid an extra-caffeinated coffee
<flaccid> ubuntu: better to do it unmounted so you can easily do write mode
<genii> ubuntu: It's better NOT to have it mounted for fsck operation
<ubuntu> ok thanks to all
 * flaccid goes to open another bottle of red
<neoneurone> flaccid, genii ok thank you. My kubuntu installation didn't start because I specified a /dev/hdsomething as root device instead of /dev/sdsomething.
<genii> neoneurone: Now you know :)
<neoneurone> ^^
<neoneurone> what is the UUID line in /etc/fstab ? How can I obtain 1 to mount another partition of my hard disk ?
<flaccid> neoneurone: you don't need one for fstab but if you want you can use ...
<flaccid> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ubuntu> i have done fsck but problem permains
<flaccid> try google i guess. its a bad problem and not one that i personally have knowledge about ie. grub 5
<ubuntu> do you think I should reinstall all?
<neoneurone> flaccid, thanks man. I got the uuid thanks to blkid.
<kitty_> hy all
<kitty_> could someone tell me please how do I use yahoo on ubuntu??? please
<sunru> hi
<sunru> how would you upgrade to kde4?
<Tm_T> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Tm_T> nah
<Tm_T> sunru: by installing kubuntu-kde4-desktop or similar I guess
<sunru> using apt?
<Tm_T> sunru: apt with any frontend you like
<adrien> Bonjour le monde
<adrien> français en tout cas --'
<adrien> il y a un channe français ??
<coon> hi
<Jucato> !fr | adrien
<ubottu> adrien: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<dinho> E ai rapaziada
<Jucato> !br | dinho
<ubottu> dinho: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<dinho> Eu estou usando o kurumin ng com o kubuntu
<dinho> como eu tenho ajuda em portugues
<dinho> gostaria de algumas dicas para montar lanhouse com o kubuntu ou o Kurumin ng
<Jucato> !br | dinho
<ubottu> dinho: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<dinho> #ubuntu-br - gostaria de algumas dicas para montar lanhouse com o kubuntu ou o Kurumin ng
<dinho> #ubuntu-br - tanto para servidores como para clientes
<dinho> #kubuntu -
<dinho> #kubuntu-br -
<jussi01> dinho: use         /join #ubuntu-br
<thomas__> Hi. When I boot my computer, it starts in console mode. I have to "sudo kdm" to get to kdm. Anyway to bypass the console mode altogether? Thanks!
<matthew_> behöver hjälp
<pag> !sv | matthew_
<ubottu> matthew_: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<matthew_> thx
<coon> hello
<coon> is there anyone who might be able to help me with a compiz question
<rickest> coon: there's no way to know until you ask.  don't ask to ask, just ask
<coon> ight thx
<coon> i installed compiz-fusion and got all the effects working and the cube but it is only 2 sided i had 8 sides and i cant remember how to get other sides
<Avenhawk> hi @ all
<pag> coon, ccsm -> general settings  (iirc)
<pag> hello Avenhawk
<cryingtux> hello
<andy> xine can't initialize my audio drivers, whats wrong? this has happened to me before
<Avenhawk> can i ask a question i have a problem with GnomeICU ?!
<cryingtux> i wanna install kubuntu 8.04 and i have few questions
<pag> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Avenhawk> ok =) so i have the problem that i am get online with skype , amsn and this irc but my GnomeICU dont connect to the provider of the service what can be the reason ??
<coon> ok imon the ccsm general tab and i dont see where i set the number of desktops
<coon> sorry im a noob still but am learning lol
<pag> Avenhawk, are you sure username &/ password is right? It also might be a bug in software.. TBH I personally am not familiar with software in question :\
<pag> coon, I think it was a setting called 'horzontal space' or something similiar.. not sure though - it's a while since I used compiz
<andy> my audio drivers somehw cant be initialized, how do i fix this?
<cryingtux> enabling universe and multiuniverse repos is recommended?
<Avenhawk> hmm....can the login name and pw to old ??? i dont think so , but i used this infos 2 years ago maybe the provider of icq has delete my account ?? because its not a problem with the other chatprogs only with gnomeICU
<coon> awsome thx that worked
<pag> cryingtux, afaik it's both reccomended and done by default :-)
<cryingtux> pag: i checked adept pm and they were not enabled so i asked , also how about medibuntu repos?
<pag> Avenhawk, try connecting to ICQ with either Kopete or Pidgin (you should have either by default) if it still doesn't work, then it's probably with your account.
<joe_> so what's better kde or gnome?
<coon> kde in my opinion
<pag> cryingtux, I'm not sure about reccommendations with Medibuntu - personally I liked it
<joe_> kool, thnkx
<pag> !best | joe_
<ubottu> joe_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<cryingtux> pag : thanks
<pag> cryingtux, yw :)
<Avenhawk> ok many thanks for the moment i test it an tell you again
<cryingtux> i wanna get the non-free drivers for my nvidia card, how about that please?
<rickest> coon: general options, desktop size, 'horizontal virtual size'
<coon> thx i found it
<coon> awsome
<pag> cryingtux, both Ubuntu and Kubuntu come with 'restricted drivers manager' so it's just a mouse-click away now-a-days
<cryingtux> there is a package, im forgetting the name which gets the latest of the nvidia drivers
<pag> cryingtux, I can't remember the name either, but yes - you can do it that way too (it's not that simple, but it works too)
<andy> my audio drivers somehw cant be initialized, how do i fix this?
<cryingtux> it will automatically check your card and get the drivers for you
<coon> invideo accelerated graphics driver(latest cards)
<cryingtux> i guess it is called envy ?
<pag> cryingtux, oh no - don't touch that
<cryingtux> pag: oh
<pag> cryingtux, ubuntu integrates necessary tools, which work much better than envy - envy will only get you in problems after every kernel update
<cryingtux> is envy not from ubuntu?
<ikonia> cryingtux: no
<cryingtux> oh
<cryingtux> so im safe, i want a clean ubuntu system, i dont want tricky packages indeed
<andy> my audio drivers somehw cant be initialized, how do i fix this?
<pag> andy, does the error occur right after boot?
<andy> im not sure i just noticed when i tried to play a movie on youtube
<cryingtux> pag : i had resolution /display problem with my nvidia geforce fx 5600 card , is there any fix for that?
<bal1sac> hie...
<bal1sac> i installed kubuntu
<bal1sac> its kewl ;)
<pag> cryingtux, hard to say.. iirc I have the same card and I never had a single problem.
<Avenhawk> hey pag i am back and so what i can tell you ? only my number has been written wrong i typed in correctly and now it runs on Gnome ICU and Pidgin , very thanks angain for the help now i very happy ...=) it works
<eagles0513875> hey all
<ballsac> why internets not work on kubuntu
<pag> Avenhawk, yw :-)
<ballsac> hie
<pag> ballsac, try killing knetworkmanager'
<ballsac> WHY KUBUNTU DOESNT WORK!?
<ballsac> ok fine lemme try
<ballsac> how to kill
<ballsac> process manager or sumth.
<ballsac> ?
<Tm_T> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Tm_T> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ballsac> what?
<ballsac> haha Tm_T is a bot
<Tm_T> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<jussi01> ballsac: no
<pag> ballsac, alt+f2 and type " killall knetworkmanager " (without the quotes)
<ballsac> ok done
<eagles0513875> ballsac: Tm_T isnt a bot ubottu is a bot
<ballsac> how wat
<jussi01> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<ballsac> eagles0513875 k lol
<ballsac> no wait the bot ubottu (not real person) confirmed it
<eagles0513875> jussi01: gotta love people who talk to the bot
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eagles0513875> Tm_T: O_o u rnt a bot
<eagles0513875> u just copied that from ubottu's saying lol
<ballsac> Tm_T can't type normal sentence = bot.
<eagles0513875> ive been in here long enough to know whose a bot and who isnt
<Tm_T> I am not? phew, I was getting claustrophobic
<Avenhawk> rfol tv
<ballsac> how to become OP in this room
<Avenhawk> copying from a bot is like get virus from vista =)^
<ballsac> i am linux expart
<jussi01> ballsac: be a good helper, and if and when we need more we will see.
<ballsac> ok anyone need help expart here !
<ballsac> any kubuntu ques? i have answer
<Avenhawk> does somebody knowes a good site on the i-net where i can get a great Amiga Theme for my ubuntu but dont tell me the gnomelookorg ^
<ballsac> I KNOW THE ANSWER
<Tm_T> ballsac: stop
<jussi01> ballsac: you are not helping
<ballsac> but im telling him the answer
<Jucato> ballsac: do NOT type in all caps. that is considered shouting and rude
<jussi01> !guidelines | ballsac
<ubottu> ballsac: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ballsac> ok here is answer: open internet program and type http://www.google.com then type amige theme
<ballsac> ur done!
<Avenhawk> wow so intelligent i was too...but its really hard to find , i dont need only the bars or icons i need the slash and gdm and bootscreen to ^
<ballsac> Avenhawk: yeh.. ur quite dum. :)
<Jucato> ballsac: enough
<jussi01> ballsac: enough
<ballsac> awww.. i was just getting warmed up jussi01
<ballsac> dont ban damnit im stopping
<pag> Avenhawk, if you use gnome, you could also try art.gnome.org ... (btw #ubuntu might know answers to gnome-specific questions better than we do here)
<ballsac> Avenhawk: or try www.google.com  I heard it's real good
<ballsac> oops...
<Jucato> aw.. :(
 * JoshOvki takes spade off ballsac
<Avenhawk> ah ok sry my fault this is my first week on ubuntu , or linux i try for years to get warm with linux or such distribution , i am an old dos and windows user =) but thanks for the nice that everbody helps who can =)
<andy> im not sure i just noticed when i tried to play a movie on youtube
<andy> my audio drivers somehw cant be initialized, how do i fix this?
<pag> andy, are you using firefox?
<andy> yes
<pag> andy, try playing someting else (like music with amarok)
<andy> but when i play something on amarok or kaffeinne i get an error message that the audio drivers can't be initialized
<Avenhawk> andy did you have the right codecs installed to do that
<Kharza> andy: That happens for me too when I try to play youtube and amarok at the same time
<Avenhawk> its the demuxer from the mixer in oss and alsa you need another mixer from direct bind on hardware but dont ask me to get this where =)
<Kharza> andy: I don't know how to fix it, but to prevent it from happening stop you're music before opening youtube(or flash in general) videos, and close the tabs they are on before using amarok again
<Avenhawk> i had the prob too when i use skype and want to hear mp3 on amarok or banshee
<andy> Avenhawk i think so normaly i dont have any problems of that kind
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<andy> Kharza i wasnt playing both of them at the same time first i tried playing a video on youtube and when i noticed the sound didnt work i tried amarok and kaffeine
<Avenhawk> i think he usses the same mixer thats the problem by that , when you can tell him use another mixer he can do it i think , but its only a think^
<timo_> I'm trying to install Jahshaka from source on Kubuntu kde
<timo_> when I type ./configure, I get: ./configure: 57: qmake: not found
<timo_> but I already installed the build-essentials package
<timo_> can somebody help me install Jahshaka plz?
<pag> timo_, iirc qmake isn't part of build-essentials – you'll have to install it seperatly
<timo_> <pag>, ok, and where can i find it
<pag> timo_, sudo apt-get install qmake  ?
<timo_> <pag> couldn't find packet qmake
<bobo> can anyone help me convert a mp3 file to wave or tell me a program that will
<emilsedgh> bobo: soundkonverter
<pag> timo_, erm.. dunno then.. is Jahshaka qt3 or qt4 software?
<timo_> pag, good question, i'll look that up....
<andy> sooo, anyone have any ideas of what my problem is?
<oobe> does anyone else have a problem where crontab just wont work
<and1_> zgj,
<oobe> i need help AFAIK im doing everything right
<oobe> 5 * * * *       /usr/bin/wirelesstest
<oobe> that should work right
<andy> ok so my audio only doesnt work when firefox is running
<timo_> pag, i'm installing qt4 now... see if it works
<andy> so my audio doesn't work when firefox 3 is running, is there any way i can fix this or is something just wrong with firefox? (wich would surptise me)
<timo_> YES, it works now :) thanks pag!
<Avenhawk> so guys , nice afternoon and a good night sleep well an thanks for the help again ^(pag)
<bobo> i still need a codec or something i cant get this thing to convert at all
<bobo> mp3 to wav
<bobo> help please
<alanx> bobo: I just had try an app, but works in window$
<Betus> use the scanner as my epson printer cx5600?
<alanx> it names AoA Audio Extractor, its free, and can help you!
<cryingtux> does  http://www.medibuntu.org/ and the packages from it are down atm?
<oobe> cryingtux, it looks that way
<cryingtux> relief, i thought my repos are messed up somehow
<onur_> hey
<Malix> hiya. I have a tiny problem with firefox 3. for some reason it is and stays as 3.0b5 no matter what I do. I have purge removed firefox and installed from repositories. I only use the ubuntu & medibuntu repositories
<Malix> so what gives? o_O
<Malix> and sorry to barge in like this and making questions out of the blue =)
<onur_> anyone knows about a sound problems for T61p whit ubuntu 8.04
<jussi01> !info firefox-3
<ubottu> Package firefox-3 does not exist in hardy
<jussi01> !find firefox
<ubottu> Found: totem-mozilla, firefox-greasemonkey, firefox-launchpad-plugin, firefox-sage, firefox-showcase (and 78 others)
<Malix> !info firefox-3.0
<ubottu> firefox-3.0 (source: firefox-3.0): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 1038 kB, installed size 3552 kB
<jussi01> !info firefox-3.0
<jussi01> hehe
<Malix> thats the package I'm getting from the repository, but still when I launch the app, it is 3.0b5
<Malix> it says so in the titlebar and help->about
<hellhound> how do i instal kde4?  I have kubuntu 8.04.1
<oobe> sudo apt-get install kde4
<mdik> may it be, that there is only apache2 left, no apache 1.3 anymore in the reps?
<Malix> isnt there like kubuntu-kde4desktop package in apt?
<hellhound> oobe: thank you .  will that install all the kde4 packages?
<oobe> yes the whole thing
<Malix> KDE 4 is available on the Kubuntu 8.04 KDE 4 Remix CD, or with apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop.
<Malix> straight copypaste from kubuntu.org ;)
<hellhound> thank you all
<bobo> is there any way i can get the clock to read normal (not military)
<savetheWorld> Hi, Can you use apt-get to upgrade just one application?
<MementoMori> hi
<MementoMori> which is a good chan for asking a kernel question?
<joseph> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<joseph> !linus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linus
<joseph> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<joseph> MementoMori: those links should help.
<MementoMori> joseph: I'm not so sure. I'm looking for a struct in kernel headers I cant find
<MementoMori> joseph: so I need to ask to someone who knows quite well kernel source
<joseph> try ##kernel then
<MementoMori> thx
<joseph> np
<stefano> "CIAO"
<stefano> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jussi01> stefano: can we help you?
<gnumm> how do i set konqueror as default file manager?
<gnumm> in kubuntu hardy kde3
<pag> !dolphin | gnumm
<ubottu> gnumm: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<gnumm> thank you
<Roflocopter> News UBUNTU : ubuntu will become closed source. Read this : http://www.ubuntu.on.nimp.org/news-23-54.html
<gnumm> Roflocopter: idiot
<Pici> !ops | Roflocopter
<ubottu> Roflocopter: Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> how can I mount something with exec rather than noexec please??
<dwidmann_> ActionParsnip: open up the fstab (kdesudo kate /etc/fstab), on the line for that partition, in the options part (usually something like defaults ro rw relatime and other options are listed), just add a comma followed by exec and see if that does it for ya
<ActionParsnip> dwidmann_: thing is Im just mounting it using cli but if fstab is the only way to make it run then i guess i gotta
<dwidmann_> ActionParsnip: fstab is just nicer .... if you're just using the cli you can probably do "-o exec"
<ActionParsnip> dwidmann_ ahh, as i sued -o loop
<ActionParsnip> *used
<dwidmann_> ActionParsnip: you may need to keep that, but you'll want a second -o for the exec probably
<ActionParsnip> ahhhh i see
<ActionParsnip> cheers man
<psycholic> are most sata hd's hot swapable?
<Pici> No
<Pici> psycholic: at least I dont think so, ##hardware would know better than I though
<psycholic> hmm ok beter shut down then
<psycholic> thats where i'm going now
<Dashkal> Trying to play with kde4 in Xephyr on hardy.  Installed from the ppa.  What do I use in place of kde3's startkde?
<Gerrit> Hi
<Gerrit> On kubuntu, I have installed libsdl-net1.2-dev (1.2.5-7), but I need at least SDL_net-1.2.7 (as well as dev). This does not seem to be available in repositories and installing a version from http://packages.debian.org/unstable/libdevel/ by hand leads to dependency problems. How can I solve this?
<Haza> Evening folks. How might i unlock my Adept DB?
<Haza> This has happened a couple of times and it seems to be an ongoing issue
<Haza> Any help with that magical command would be appreciated :D
<evan__>  hey i installed mohaa via loki installer and it works a little bit ... its in possible for me to modify settings in game
<jussi01> !aptfix | Haza
<ubottu> Haza: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Haza> Cheers mate
<evan__>  hey i installed mohaa via loki installer and it works a little bit ... its in possible for me to modify settings in game
<Flibberdy> Hi, I just installed kubuntu 8.04 on an Acer Aspire 5110, but I can't get either of the network interfaces to work
<jose> hola
<Flibberdy> anyone got any tips? the wired NIC is an RTL8139D and the wireless is an atheros thing, i'm focusing on the wired for the moment
<Flibberdy> when i plug the wired nic into my router knetworkmanager detects that i've plugged it in, but it just won't communicate with my router's dhcp
<sourcemaker> how can I remove startup scripts in ubuntu?
<sourcemaker> i did purge sendmail... but the startup script /etc/init.d/sendmail still remains...
<rickest> sourcemaker: you mean leave the programs installed but not have them autostart when booting?
<sourcemaker> rickest: no... I did "apt-get purge sendmail"... but when I reboot my server... I receive the error message sendmail not probaply installed...
<psyco> Hey can anyone help me solve this?
<psyco> http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/6756/audiohk0.jpg
<psyco> I have no sound at all on my computer, it was workijng before though.
<sourcemaker> rickest: there is a /etc/init.d/sendmail.. which has not been removed...
<rickest> sourcemaker: rc-update.d sendmail remove
<rickest> er, update-rc.d   sorry
<sourcemaker> rickest: thanks
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<dbneeley> Is anyone else having problems with the Kubuntu login screen having unusable, HUGE text?
<dbneeley> Oh, yes...Kubuntu 8.04 on an HP DV5000 series laptop with Intel graphics
<josa> is the resolution too little = hueg text?
<dbneeley> Resolution was fine for everything else...just huge text. This changed about three versions ago.
<kdavid> I am trying to watch dvd movies on Kubuntu 8.04 but noting seems to work what do I do?
<mkquist> kdavid: have u installed the proper codecs?
<psyco> can anyone post a screen of their  >System settings>Sound and Multimedia>Sound System "General and Hardware" tabs?
<Ermenegild> dbneeley: uhm i think you can manually set the font of kdm in /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<kdavid> I did try to instal some but they do not seem to be working
<dbneeley> Thanks, Ermenegild, I'll try that. If I can find why the Intel HDA sound works from the Live CD but not when installed on the hard drive, those two changes will make things fine!
<dbneeley> Of course, I'm trying OpenSUSE 11 and everything works fine with that...but not in any *buntu variant.
<Ermenegild> sounds like different kernel versions/configs from the LiveCD and the installed one
<kdavid> I installed mplayer and it does nothing for the dvd's
<dbneeley> kdavid, what codecs have you installed?
<mkquist> kdavid: but have u installe the proper codecs, not just a player, it needs to know how to decode the files...
<maarika> hi. problem with hardy: no video files show any 'video'
<Ermenegild> i think they had a tarball with codecs in the mplayer homepage...
<mkquist> kdavid: http://www.medibuntu.org/ check here
<maarika> tried kaffeine, mplayer
<maarika> w32codecs are installed
<dbneeley> The medibuntu repository should be added to your repository list, then you can select what you want and install it automagically.
<kdavid> I don't remember them exactly but I loaded w64codecs & libdvdcss2
<maarika> anyone?
<abc__> hi
<abc__> hello vipio
<Vipio> hi
<mzanfardino> I have configured my session manager to start with an empty session.  I have added a symlink in .kde/Autostart which points to kmix.  When I log in, kmix starts (as expected) but does does with the mixer window open (which is not expected).  How can I configure kmix to not start with the mixer window open?
<mzanfardino> wow... no love with kmix and session manager eh?
<Daisuke_Laptop> mzanfardino: if you have it open when you logout (even just in the notification area), and have it remember opened applications, it should start up every time
<Daisuke_Laptop> might want to check for any options for kmix to see if there's a way to start it either minimized or minimized to the notification area
<shaffy> can someone tell me why my swap isn't be used?  also, when i hibernate my system and restart, it has to reboot fresh, rather than resume.
<F-u-z-z-Y> Hi there, I'm trying to install Songbird. I've downloaded the .tar.gz file, extracted it. but now what?
<minhaaj> i can't install my icons
<minhaaj> it won't work. i tried to paste the extracted folder into .icon and to install by themes too but it won't work
<Guest11003> hi
<kdepepo> hi, which version of kubuntu has kde4 in "universe" ?
<Guest11003> hi, wich is the name of the program in kubuntu, to modify the list of the programs in the start session
<kdepepo> ah, kde4 channel :)
<mzanfardino> Daisuke_Laptop: the issue I'm running into is that I've configured the session manager to start empty and kmix is launching via my symlink.  I make sure that kmix is closed and running minimized when I shut down, so i would expect that the next time it launches it would open minimized.  I guess what I'm looking for is where to configure kmix to open minimized...
<mzanfardino> anyway, I'll keep digging
<i__> ubuntu: administration-> preference -> session . How can j do the same with kubuntu? thanks
<jimmy51_home> what app can i use to capture video from a USB webcam?
<jimmy51_home> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<White_Pelican> in konqueror, you can right click inside a folder and create a link to an application, there doesn't seem to be a way to do that in Dolphin. can someone help?
<ubuntu> hello
<ImLiz> Hello everyone, Can anyone tell me how to get to maintenance mode in kubuntu dapper drake???
<Pigeon``> Hi, i'm using pidgin and i want libnotify to work :O
<Pigeon``> i installed it, when i go in plugins, i see it but just can't 'check' it
<ImLiz> Does anyone know how to get to maintenance mode? I've tried searching for it to no avail :(
<Githzerai> ImLiz: Maintenance mode?
<ImLiz> Githzeral: yes using a terminal
<ImLiz> fsck did a run on my desktop and told me to run fsck manually in maintenance mode, but don't know how to get there.
<Githzerai> ImLiz: In grub, second option ;)
 * JoshOvki needs to type faster than Githzerai
<CostaRicanQuaker> what program do i need to have access to the files on the linux partition from windows xp?
<ImLiz> so maintenance is the same as recovery mode?
<CostaRicanQuaker> and how do i take the mounted partition icon out of the desktop, it wont let me delete it
<Githzerai> ImLiz: I guess, that's why I asked ;)
<Githzerai> ImLiz: Must be :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> ?
<ImLiz> Githzerai: lol ok thx I'll try it there
<ImLiz> Githzerai: also do u know if this command "mount -o -n remount,rw /" is written correctly?
<Githzerai> ImLiz: nope, missing arguments for options ;)
<ImLiz> it was the command fsck gave me but not sure if the spaces are in the right place
<ImLiz> it said run without -a or -p.. something like that
<Githzerai> ImLiz: say something like this : sudo mount -t <fstype> -o <option argument> /mount/device   /mount/point
<Pigeon``> anyone know how to make pidgin-libnotify popup work?
<nzk> Does anybody know of any applications that show the time remaining to a certain date?
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i run firefox from wine?
<ImLiz> Githzerai: ok, I'll try to make sense out of that lol
<BluesKaj> CostaRicanQuaker: why would you use wine ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> because the firefox i want to open
<CostaRicanQuaker> is from the mounted windows partition
<CostaRicanQuaker> on my mom's folder
<CostaRicanQuaker> so, ohw do i do it?
<CostaRicanQuaker> and how do i get hotmail to work well on konqueror
<BluesKaj> did you try the open with dialog /
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> do anybody help me to configure grub?
<BluesKaj> did you just reinstall windows or linux ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> nope
<ubuntu> I have just installed linux, I have only linux
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do you mean with dialog?
<CostaRicanQuaker> is that soem other browser BlueskaJ?
<BluesKaj> CostaRicanQuaker:  no , if you open the folder with firefox it may auto-select wine
<CostaRicanQuaker> well the icon has a lock
<BluesKaj> ubuntu , what error ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> and it sys .ink
<CostaRicanQuaker> let me try that
<ubuntu> I have restarted system but kubuntu doesn't work
<BluesKaj> CostaRicanQuaker:  if the icon has a lock then you need permission to open it.
<ubuntu> now I have configurated grub
<Githzerai> ubuntu: What error output?
<ubuntu> nothing
<CostaRicanQuaker> BluesKaj: how do i get that?
<Githzerai> ubuntu: Can't be nothing :) ;) *Must* be error otput. ;)
<ubuntu> one moment I try to restart now...
<BluesKaj> your windows password, CostaRicanQuaker
<ubuntu> wait only a moment
<CostaRicanQuaker> BluesKaj: i dont have one....and it doesnt ask me for it when i click on it
<aldo> hello
<BluesKaj> CostaRicanQuaker:  what happens when you click on it, any message at all ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> nothing
<BluesKaj> your mother must want to keep the folder secure
<CostaRicanQuaker> er...no, she doesnt  know much about computers or anything
<aldo> alguem me ajud
<aldo> ajuda
<CostaRicanQuaker> what i did is created this folder for her with links to the browsers
<_CrashMaster_> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<BluesKaj> CostaRicanQuaker: are you sure "anyuser" browse the windows partition ?
<BluesKaj> can browse
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes
<CostaRicanQuaker> no admin on it
<CostaRicanQuaker> furthermore wheni open wine it lists only notepad as an openable program
<ubuntu> nothing
<ubuntu> it shows only a dash
<ubuntu> I think problem is partition
<Githzerai> ubuntu: Press ctrl+alt+f2 @ that point
<BluesKaj> did you install wine as a seperate pkg or are you using the app in system settings, which i havent had much luck with ...I prefer to install it seperately
<ubuntu> and after?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'm opening it from the app menu
<CostaRicanQuaker> i do remember having downloaded it though
<CostaRicanQuaker> what can i do though?
<Githzerai> ubuntu: Well? Any output ?
<ubuntu> no
<CostaRicanQuaker> BluesKaj: so what should i do?
<ubuntu> before I restarted system / is on sda6...now is on sdb6
<BluesKaj> CostaRicanQuaker:  are you pasting URL links in that folder ?
<tsunami> español
<CostaRicanQuaker> BluesKaj: they're links to the browsers, namely safari and firefox
<CostaRicanQuaker> so my mom only ahs to open her folder and click on them
<CostaRicanQuaker> to load the browsers
#kubuntu 2008-07-15
<BluesKaj> so you want your mom to run the browsers from linux ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes
<Githzerai> ubuntu: You need to reinstall grub, as u switched your partitions ;)
<CostaRicanQuaker> i want to slowly get her out of windows
<BluesKaj> Firefox runs in linux , but dunno about safari
<CostaRicanQuaker> i know, but i want to be able to run the firefox from windows from here
<CostaRicanQuaker> because i have saved sessions on my firefox
<BluesKaj> why ? ...I don't get it , sorry
<CostaRicanQuaker> and she likes having her addies on a scroll list, she cant be bothered typing them
<CostaRicanQuaker> i have my saved passwords, tabs, websites, on my firefox on linux
<CostaRicanQuaker> she's got ehr addresses on the navigation bar on the firefox from windows
<ubuntu> this is my -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27365/
<CostaRicanQuaker> i was going to tell her to switch to konqueror but i myself cant open my hotmail on konqueror
<ubuntu> my menu.lst
<ubuntu> is it true?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i downloaded epiphany but that doesnt have a bar that saves addresses unless you start typing them
<BluesKaj> CostaRicanQuaker:  copy the URLs into a text file , copy them over to linux then copy and paste them individually to the addressbar in Firefox then bookmark the site, when it loads , that'a lla can suggest to you
<Githzerai> ubuntu: Reinstall grub ;)
<CostaRicanQuaker> how abotu fixing konquror?
<ubuntu> how?
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i can open my hotmail messages
<Githzerai> ubuntu: Or put disks back as they were.
<Githzerai> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Githzerai> ubuntu: first link
<BluesKaj> CostaRicanQuaker:  firefox has a linux version ...dunno what you mean
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes but i want to use konqueror too
<CostaRicanQuaker> so how do i fix it, i cant open hotmail emails in it
<BluesKaj> then do the same with konq
<CostaRicanQuaker> i think its common or something
<CostaRicanQuaker> but it doesnt open when one clicks on the emails
<BluesKaj> sorry dunno about hotmail ...didn't think many linux users bother with it anymore
<CostaRicanQuaker> BluesKaj: what do you use?
<MrKennie> I thought hotmail worked with firefox?
<BluesKaj> kmail, gmail and my ISP provided email pop3 server
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes but not with konqueror
<CostaRicanQuaker> kmail?
<MrKennie> I don't use it but I seem to recall it works
<MrKennie> probably not much you can do about that I'm afraid
<MrKennie> complain to msn
<BluesKaj> yes , it's included in the kontact app in the kmenu/internet
<sebastian_> how do i install kmail?
<sebastian_> od i have to be on kde?
<sebastian_> or can i get it from gnome?
<MrKennie> kubuntu should have it already
<sebastian_> can i also check it from a windows computer? like an internet cafe?
<MrKennie> check what?
<sebastian_> my email
<MrKennie> oh
<MrKennie> kmail is an email client like outlook
<MrKennie> outlook express even
<MrKennie> gmail is google mail which you can use with a regular email client
<sebastian_> i know ive got a gmail account
<MrKennie> or you can use any decent browser
<compilerwriter> kmail can be backended into kontact and then you will have something more like outlook.
<sebastian_> hmm, can i install my gmail on kmail?
<sebastian_> as in.....can i open my gmail from kmail?
<Dragnslcr> Yes, GMail support POP/IMAP clients
<MrKennie> sebastian_: sure, nto sure if it's changed lately but you will not to enable pop access in your gmail account
<sebastian_> pop=?
<MrKennie> protocol that msot email clients support, you will see it in your gmail preferences
<sebastian_> what is its use?
<sebastian_> i mean, do i use it generally? i have gmail already but uisually i open from the browser
<MrKennie> yea, you can do that but you can also use an email program tosend and receive mail using your gmail account
<sebastian_> can i download kazekahase from the terminal by typing sudo aptitude install kazekahase?
<MrKennie> not sure what that is, sorry
<sebastian_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kazehakase
<BluesKaj> sebastian_:  you can configure your gmail to forward emails to another email account if you wish, look in the options page on gmail
<sebastian_> i know that
<MrKennie> sebastian_: looks like that program is available
<sebastian_> i do that for my hotmail, i get them forwarded to the hotmail account
<sebastian_> MrKennie: is there a way to check if a prog is available from the terminal without getting it
<MrKennie> try apt-cache search <thing>
<Dragnslcr> !info kazekahase
<ubottu> Package kazekahase does not exist in hardy
<sebastian_> but what would i miss out if i install gmail on kmail? that pop thing
<MrKennie> eg. apt-cache search kazekahase
<BluesKaj> you can get gmail forwarded to yahoo, hotmail, your ISP provided email or whatever
<brahman> #kubuntu-es
<MrKennie> $ apt-cache search kazehakase
<MrKennie> kazehakase - gecko based web browser using GTK
<sebastian_> i got nothing MrKennie
<Dragnslcr> Helps if I copy/paste the correct spelling
<Dragnslcr> !info Kazehakase
<ubottu> kazehakase (source: kazehakase): gecko based web browser using GTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 662 kB, installed size 1892 kB
<sebastian_> great
<MrKennie> :)
<sebastian_> MrKennie: E: Couldn't find package kazekahase
<sebastian_> sebastian@sebastian:~$
<sebastian_> what do i do now
<MrKennie>  kazehakase
<Dragnslcr> You have to spell it correctly
<sebastian_> has anyone actually tried it?
<Dragnslcr> You should probably use Adept. It can filter on partial names
<sebastian_> or is icecat better?
<MrKennie> not I
<sebastian_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_IceCat
<MrKennie> sebastian_: best thing is to try them yourself
<MrKennie> different tastes etc.
<sebastian_> !icecat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icecat
<MrKennie> sebastian_: nothing stopping you from removing anything you don't like.
<sebastian_> how do i look for this on the repositories
<sebastian_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_IceCat
<MrKennie> may not be there
<sebastian_> what do i do then?
<MrKennie> if you open adept package manager it will search as you type
<sebastian_> wasnt it synaptic?
<MrKennie> depends
<MrKennie> adept is default in kubuntu, synpatic is default in ubuntu
<MrKennie> even still you can install either if you wish
<Githzerai> !info icecat
<ubottu> Package icecat does not exist in hardy
<sebastian_> what does that mean?
<MrKennie> what?
<sebastian_> how do i know which release i'm on?
<Githzerai> sebastian_: lsb_release -a
<sebastian_> No LSB modules are available.
<sebastian_> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<sebastian_> Description:    Ubuntu 8.04.1
<sebastian_> Release:        8.04
<sebastian_> Codename:       hardy
<sebastian_> hmmm wait...that makes no sense
<sebastian_> how do i check what kernel i'm on?
<sebastian_> the version of the kernel
<MrKennie> try not to paste in here
<sebastian_> oh yeah i forgot pastebin
<MrKennie> uname -a
<sebastian_> Linux sebastian 2.6.15-52-386 #1 PREEMPT Mon Jun 9 17:24:46 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linu
<sebastian_> this doesnt make much sense does it
<MrKennie> upgraded lately?
<sebastian_> yeah
<sebastian_> but i cant boot from the 8.04 kernel
<sebastian_> it gives me some busy box ash error
<sebastian_> so i boot up from the old kernel
<sebastian_> so, can i get gnu icecat on hardy?
<MrKennie> you know which version it was?
<sebastian_> dapper i think
<MrKennie> I mean the hardy kernel
<sebastian_> nope, but its newer a one
<MrKennie> you can probably get icecat installed but you may need to compile yourself. Check the website for info.
<MrKennie> icecat website that is
<sebastian_> compile myself?
<iCEifer> hello, how can I change the size of the icons/text in KDE 4? everything is so massive on the taskbar/system tray
<sebastian_> MrKennie: http://www.gnu.org/software/gnuzilla/ what do i do?
<Githzerai> iCEifer: Resize panel. Btw #kubuntu-kde4 ;)
<iCEifer> Githzerai, right click and choose resize?
<Githzerai> iCEifer: Panel settings
<iCEifer> Githzerai, is that under system settings?
<Githzerai> iCEifer: Panel, right click, panell settings....
<iCEifer> Githzerai, thanx, much better :)
<Githzerai> iCEifer: np ;)
<Agent_bob> anyone familear with xargs ?
<Agent_bob> how to terminate with \n ?
<sebastian_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<CostaRicanQuaker> to get rid of konqueror its sudo aptitude remove konqueror-brwoser ?
<TrinJ> Anybody there who can help a newbie with getting OpenGL with a Nvidia 7300GT
<TrinJ> ?
<hoti> hi
<hoti> what is this software ?
<Pici> hoti: Kubuntu?
<Pici> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Githzerai> TrinJ: sudo jockey-kde
<XJman> Does Kubuntu work well as a media server? I'm not familiar with setting one up, but I have TB's of movies and music I wan't to have accessable from multiple computers.
<Githzerai> XJman: Well most of servers today use some sort of BSD or GNU/Linux, so I think that answers your question. As for Kubuntu in particular, for presonal use no beter or worse than any other distro....
<Githzerai> XJman: Speaking of media server that is....
<XJman> Githzerai: Thanks
<Jucato> Kubuntu forms the base of LinuxMCE
<Jucato> http://www.linuxmce.org/
<TrinJ> Dithzerai: what does that do
<richard> ah y a juanma por la ayuda con el firefox
<TrinJ> Githzerai: sorry about that.  " What does jockey do?
<Githzerai> TrinJ: Installs and enables restricted drivers, such as nvidia in kubuntu
<TrinJ> Githzerai: will try that now, there's info on it that is info jockey no info comes up and I don't know how to gwt into man pages yet.
<Githzerai> !info jockey-kde | TrinJ
<ubottu> trinj: jockey-kde (source: jockey): KDE user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.3-0ubuntu8 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 100 kB
<TrinJ> Githzerai: it says: -su: jockey-kde: command not found
<Githzerai> TrinJ: You are using Kubuntu ? ;) sudo jockey-kde must work...
<amelie> hi
<amelie> i everyone
<amelie> hi everyone, i need help
<Githzerai> amelie: hi
<amelie> can anyone tell me how do i play dvd movies on kubuntu or dreamlinux?
<amelie> i tried with all player available, gxine, mplayer, and always give me errors. I tried download libdvdcss2 and coulnd't install it
<Dragnslcr> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<amelie> i tried sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh  the response was "command not found"
<amelie> any other suggestions?
<Dragnslcr> I dunno, I haven't tried it myself
<Githzerai> amelie: Try using tip from above. medibuntu repo does improve media abilities of kubuntu. never had any problem with dvd playback ;)
<amelie> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<amelie> i don't know how to get it
<Githzerai> amelie: See http://www.medibuntu.org It is easier than u think. if any problems please feel free to ask for further advice. ;)
<kkathman> anyone remember that "bubble" game in kde??  I thought bubble was in the name in fact?
<Githzerai> kkathman: what bubble game ?
<kkathman> Githzerai:  I forget - thats what Im trying to find out - you would aim a certain color bubble at another and try to clear the board
<jeisma> can anyone help me with my kdm theme manager?
<jeisma> whenever i install a new theme, it doesn't show up unless i check a preference that says show old theme
<Githzerai> kkathman: same-game
<jeisma> and it won't let me use any themes i download from kde-look.org
<kkathman> I remember now - frozen bubble
<Githzerai> kkathman: Hm, that is not a KDE game :)
<Dr_willis_> kfrozenbubble :P
<kkathman> Githzerai:  really?? I thought it was
<kkathman> it was fun though
<Githzerai> kkathman: Well it was kind of missleading clue ;) Good game though
<kkathman> sorry Githzerai I guess I just remember playing it in kubuntu
<Githzerai> kkathman: Will u ever learn when I'm joking and when not ? :) ;)
<kkathman> Githzerai:  I guess not hehe :)
<TrinJ> Hi can somebody please help: I have downloaded Nvidia drivers, on may to installing OpenGL and the Beryl or Looking Glass.  How do I innstall it, lpease gelp!sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-171.06.01-pkg1.run
<TrinJ> does not do it or I am doing it in the wrong place I don't know.
<jeisma> when i configure my kdm files, i get this message at the end:
<jeisma> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<jeisma> how do i fix this?
<spiel_mit_feuer> hey.. can anyone read me?
<jeisma> im trying to configure and install kdm theme manager
<spiel_mit_feuer> ive been trying to find a large linux chatroom online.. and previously all i had was the yahoo room
<maduser> first find the paths it is lookig for
<maduser> find the paths that kdm is looking for
<spiel_mit_feuer> so.. if anyone can confirm they can read me.. that would be great
<maduser> spiel_mit_feuer: I don't see you
<Dr_willis_> spiel_mit_feuer,  :)
<Dr_willis_> Tyechnically this is a large Kubuntu chatroom. :) theres also ##linux, and #ubuntu
<spiel_mit_feuer> ok...
<spiel_mit_feuer> so.. i installed linux a few days ago.. working great
<maduser> which one?
<spiel_mit_feuer> well.. ive used linux before, i was just never able to break myself away from windows.. but i think this time i have
<Dr_willis_> theres also Kubuntu specific rooms in other languages. if english is not your first language.
<blauzahl> there's even #kde-chat :D  <---advertising
<spiel_mit_feuer> im using ubuntu i installed a base command line system of, then installed kde-core so i can fine tune the system by only installing the apps i use
<maduser> oh
<spiel_mit_feuer> its all working great so far.. im enjoying KDE, got some programs that seem to work fine
<spiel_mit_feuer> audacious makes a perfect replacement to the winamp i was so used to
<Walzmyn> Is there a place where I can see the schedual for packages going into the repos?
<cagc> !!!
<spiel_mit_feuer> at this point.. my missing windows is growing lesser and lesser each day.. and i only have a couple slight problems with linux im sure i can fix in time
<cEr0> ¿hay alguién que hable español?
<maduser> cEr0: si poco
<cEr0> ohh
<spiel_mit_feuer> biggest problem is my audio.. it works, fully installed.. problem is i cannot adjust the output volume since im using the spdif format for my surround sound.. what i need to do, is somehow emulate an analog 5.1 output with a master volume i can then route to the spdif output giving me volume control
<spiel_mit_feuer> i believe i need to configure an alsa plugin known as softvol if i can figure out how to set that up correctly
<spiel_mit_feuer> so does anyone know of any larger irc chat clients i could go to?
<spiel_mit_feuer> i tried linux first when slackware 9.0 was current
<spiel_mit_feuer> and i have to say.. linux has certainly come a very long way since then
<spiel_mit_feuer> the new kernal, upgraded desktops, more software, its as easy as windows now
<BluesKaj> spiel_mit_feuer: larger irc chat clients ?
<spiel_mit_feuer> chat rooms i meant
<spiel_mit_feuer> theres a ton of people logged in, but i dont see many talking?
<spiel_mit_feuer> heh.. im making my own theme :-D cant do that with windows
<spiel_mit_feuer> well.. not as cool anyway
<Pici> spiel_mit_feuer: #kubuntu-offtopic, #ubuntu-offtopic, #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> yeah, some ppl just auto-join but seldom participate ...dunno why
<spiel_mit_feuer> im not sure where to go.. technically im using ubuntu.. which i installed to the command line only to install kde
<compilerwriter> Spiel do you really like to play with fire?
<spiel_mit_feuer> heh.. sometimes
<spiel_mit_feuer> anyone ever see the "gentoo ice" skin for xmms that used to come with gentoo installations?
<spiel_mit_feuer> it was a very beautiful xmms skin.. and i was thinking of using some pieces of that to create an entire KDE desktop theme around
<spiel_mit_feuer> im finding pidgin (gaim) has come a long way too.. theres only one feature gaim needs to make it absolutely perfect for me.. tabbed accounts
<spiel_mit_feuer> if a different account could be placed in individual tabs within the main list.. that would be great
<spiel_mit_feuer> i have to say though.. the #1 thing about linux i like different about windows, able to install /home on another partition
<spiel_mit_feuer> if i change distros, i dont lose my important stuff or configurations :D
<Pici> spiel_mit_feuer: This channel is really just for support issues, if you want to chat you'd probably be more interested in #ubuntu-offtopic or #kubuntu-offtopic
<spiel_mit_feuer> i do have 2 support issues
<spiel_mit_feuer> its with my audio
<spiel_mit_feuer> the audio works, but due to an inherant problem with the spdif format, i cannot change the volume, so the volume is always maximum
<spiel_mit_feuer> i can turn it down via my surround sound receiver, but next song, its back to max volume
<compilerwriter> That could be bloody annoying
<spiel_mit_feuer> oh it is
<spiel_mit_feuer> its never the major issues that turn someone away from something, its the annoying ones
<spiel_mit_feuer> i think i found a solution of how to fix this.. via an alsa plugin script thing, but im not sure how to set it up to work how i need it to
<spiel_mit_feuer> somehow its possible to emulate an analog 5.1 signal with master volume control and then route it through my spdif output
<spiel_mit_feuer> theres a plugin called softvol i was looking into, and it seems to be what i need, i just cant set it up right
<spiel_mit_feuer> so if anyone knows how to set up a softvol plugin script for alsa, let me know
<BluesKaj> spiel_mit_feuer:  I use the spdif out to my receiver as well, but i haven't encountered any intermittent volume increases. i have my alsamixer ctrls set to 71% max.
<spiel_mit_feuer> do your alsamixer controls actually control the volume?
<BluesKaj> yes
<spiel_mit_feuer> even with windows XP this was an issue, so its not linux
<BluesKaj> sounds like your souncard has a prob then
<spiel_mit_feuer> well.. this is a laptop, so im sure it doesnt come with all the features of a higher end third party audio controller
<spiel_mit_feuer> if i set audacious to take over volume controls it works fine.. so what i need is like a master software volume control that can replace kmix
<flaccid> spiel_mit_feuer: set the master channel to pcm or similar in kmix?
<flaccid> right click kmix and select master channel
<spiel_mit_feuer> ive already tried it.. kmix will only allow me to adjust hardware volume
<flaccid> and that is not adequate?
<spiel_mit_feuer> flaccid, it doesnt change the volume at all though
<flaccid> thats weird
<spiel_mit_feuer> not master, not pcm, not digital, nothing.. since spdif doesnt have a volume control while im running through the surround sound i cannot adjust the volume
<spiel_mit_feuer> so i was wondering how to set up sort of a software master volume control with my spdif via softvol
<flaccid> that is probably how its meant to be as its digital line level out
<flaccid> still, if you have digital/spdif fader in kmix/alsamixer then it should control it
<spiel_mit_feuer> its not a linux issue.. since it didnt work in windows either
<spiel_mit_feuer> not XP that is
<spiel_mit_feuer> in vista.. vista had a sound mixer that adjusted software volume which worked fine
<flaccid> ok then BluesKaj is probably right on the money
<flaccid> still there is quite a lot on google about spidf volume and alsa etc.
<spiel_mit_feuer> nothing ive found was useful though
<calcmandan> Running Kubuntu 8.04.1 fully updated.  Have been running Star Trek Armada II via Wine 1.0 the last month or so.  No issues outside of the game's memory leaks.  Well, a day has passed since I've been getting an error msg stating i"m out of memory, to increase swap file size.  I don't know where this came from.  I have over 1.5gb of ram available and 5gb of swap.  Is there a setting that's affecting this?
<spiel_mit_feuer> the closest thing ive found is the softvol plugin for alsa but i dont know how to configure it properly
<flaccid> calcmandan: maybe try #wine and google
<calcmandan> flaccid: i've tried #winehq.
<BluesKaj> spiel_mit_feuer: maybe there's an optional volume ctrl setting , like there used to be on old tape decks etc , fixed volume setting  or dynamic on your soundcard software
<flaccid> spiel_mit_feuer: this may help http://www.terdmonk.com/Using+ALSA's+softvol+plugin+and+max_dB and there is lots more on google about this stuff
<spiel_mit_feuer> hmm
<_2> who is on right now ?
<maduser> nobody
<_2> maduser that's bad.
<maduser> course
<spiel_mit_feuer> ive seen many scripts like those.. but none ive been able to get working propery for my situation
<_2> i need a command that will work like "read" the bash builtin    anyone know of anything like that ?
<spiel_mit_feuer> hmm
<spiel_mit_feuer> i think that script you sent might help
<flaccid> _2: um, read ?
<spiel_mit_feuer> this pulseaudio is a software layer between the hardware and the apps
<_2> flaccid yeah i need a read alternative
<flaccid> _2: fair enough. ##bash might be a better place for help
<flaccid> spiel_mit_feuer: yeah pulsaudio is a sound server and might be a good option for you
<_2> flaccid unix shells don't allow -t and -n options on their "read" builtin.  so i'm looking for an alternative.
<flaccid> !pulseaudio | spiel_mit_feuer
<ubottu> spiel_mit_feuer: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<_2> flaccid and they get in a huff if you ask for non-bash help in there.
<_2> besides i already did ask in there.
<flaccid> this isn't really a scripting channel, maybe goto a channel with the same name as the shell you want it for
<spiel_mit_feuer> so would that help me ubottu?
<spiel_mit_feuer> hmm
<spiel_mit_feuer> wel i installed pulseaudio
<flaccid> ubottu is just a bot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is just a bot
<_2> flaccid heh care to join me in #dash  :)
<flaccid> _2: eek nah im a c, tsch or bash guy
<_2> -:- [Users(#dash:2)]
<_2> [ _2        ] [@ChanServ  ]
<_2> :)
<hfbljeksf> Can you guys help me?, i have no upload speed?
<flaccid> hfbljeksf: do you have any idea why? maybe its a problem with your network/connection
<_2> band-narrowness ?
<hfbljeksf> flaccid, if i go into windows i have one....
<hfbljeksf> i am on speedtest.net btw
<flaccid> well if you can connect to the internet, browse www and use irc, you have an upload speed..
<_2> speedtest.net  hehheh
<spiel_mit_feuer> hmm.. wel i have 2 default sound systems on my computer.. analog, for 2 speaker, and digital.. it seems like its trying to use analog, how should i set it to use the digita?
<spiel_mit_feuer> digital
<jon_> will loading a kernel from system update affect your system if youve already got one?
<_2> jon_ ?
<_2> if youve already got one?  <<<  explain ?
<_2> but short answer is,  yes.
<Nihilam> Had a quick question - At some point during my upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04, my console (not Konsole, the non-gui version) began to display all the ncurses-based program's colors far dimmer than they should be. Under Konsole, they're fine. I'm sure I'm missing something, but I can't figure out what.
<abgeanpr> hi
<abgeanpr> had a quick question for you guys
<abgeanpr> wanted to check as to how you can get KDE4 package going on kubuntu 8.X
<abgeanpr> ??
<abgeanpr> 'cause all sites point to srcs to be compile
<spiel_mit_feuer> better yet
<spiel_mit_feuer> how do i find out the name linux recognizes my audio card?
<_2> Nihilam ummm reinstall console-data & console-tools maybe
<abgeanpr> and that requires bunch of depend'cs
<flaccid> !enter | abgeanpr
<ubottu> abgeanpr: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<abgeanpr> ???
<Nihilam> spiel: lspci?
<flaccid> !kde4 | abgeanpr
<ubottu> abgeanpr: KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<_2> spiel_mit_feuer cat /proc/asound/cards
<jon_> _2: my wireless card stopped working the day after i installed a bunch of updates from system update
<flaccid> jon_: driver for the wireless may of been kernel dependent, but it could be a few things
<jon_> _2 they had a kernel and some header files, which i didnt need so i didnt see why they suggested i install it, but i didnt think it would matter
<_2> jon_ did you have to compie a driver for your card ?   if so you'll have to rebuild it
<jon_> _2 do i need to worry about doing away with extra kernels?
<flaccid> yeah re-install/compile of driver might do the trick. you can also select the old kernel from grub and boot with that to see if it is the problem
<_2> jon_ worry ?  no.     but it's a relatively good idea to keep an old (known to work well) kernel around,
<CostaRicanQuaker> hey
<abgeanpr> but 8.0.41 says the it has kernel 3.0
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i change my keyboard layout to spanish?
<abgeanpr> so any ideas?
<spiel_mit_feuer> so.. whats listed when i type aplay -l isnt the name?
<jon_> how can i tell what all kernels i have and get rid of any extras?
<flaccid> abgeanpr: i dont understand what you are saying
<jon_> because i think i may have 2 of the same one
<abgeanpr> primarily i have kubuntu 8.0.4.x running ; so does it mean it is 4.x KDE ?
<_2> jon_ ls /lib/modules
<_2> jon_ dpkg -l | grep 'ii linux'
<_2> sorry two spaces.
<_2> jon_ dpkg -l | grep 'ii  linux'
<CostaRicanQuaker> flaccid: how do i change the keyboard layout on kde?
<jon_> _2 is 4 too many?
<abgeanpr> thanks jon_ in advance
<abgeanpr> but I am not sure how to get KDE 4 installed
<EnMasse187> hey
<_2> jon_ that's entirely your decision.  i presently have 3 installed on this box
<EnMasse187> abgeanpr
<jon_> _2 thanks for your help
<EnMasse187> listen to nike
<EnMasse187> JUST DO IT :)
<abgeanpr> well the first question would be Ubuntu 8.04.1 is listed in /etc/issue
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: besides keyboard & mouse in system settings, i have no idea
<abgeanpr> but how to look at KDE 4 as a confirmation ?
<rodolinux> can anyone tell me what is the command to open an installation .tar.gz
<abgeanpr> tar -xvzf
<flaccid> abgeanpr: read what ubottu showed you which is this: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php
<abgeanpr> should do it
<CostaRicanQuaker> flaccid: i am there but i dont see the layout option
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: neither do i
<Nihilam> So, does anyone know what might cause a discrepancy between the colors Konsole shows and those the console displays? The color thing affects everything from nethack to my own projects, to the man pages.
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: google and #kde
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: i think its in regional and accessibility
<spiel_mit_feuer> how do i restart the sound?
<flaccid> sorry Regional & Language > Keyboard Layout CostaRicanQuaker
<spiel_mit_feuer> its etc/init.d something
<flaccid> spiel_mit_feuer: maybe sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<CostaRicanQuaker> ñ¿!
<CostaRicanQuaker> flaccid: thank you
<spiel_mit_feuer> maybe
<flaccid> np
<spiel_mit_feuer> ill try that
<spiel_mit_feuer> yes.. that worked flaccid
<_2> also useful  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d2807b74a
<flaccid> spiel_mit_feuer: what worked sorry?
<spiel_mit_feuer> aah
<spiel_mit_feuer> the alsa-utils restart
<flaccid> ok
<spiel_mit_feuer> but.. still no luck with the volume control
<flaccid> try pulseaudio
<spiel_mit_feuer> i did
<spiel_mit_feuer> i should be able to get something to work in the .asoundrc plugin script
<flaccid> well you should be able to do it with pulseaudio, but i've never used it so i would'nt have a clue
<spiel_mit_feuer> whats hw 0,0?
<flaccid> thats the hardware location on the card for the channels
<_2> not to be confused with 0x00
<spiel_mit_feuer> aaah
<spiel_mit_feuer> this is really annoying
<pulaski> hello, has anyone tried the new application in Hardy called "Prism for Google Talk"
<tsunami> como es para pasarse al canal español
<flaccid> !es | tsunami
<ubottu> tsunami: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mm_202> Hey guys, Ive had this problem on multiple computers & laptops, the multimedia volume keys dont control the proper sound channel.  Where can I change that?
<flaccid> mm_202: im not sure if it will affect, but maybe right click kmix and select master channel
<mm_202> Hi flaccid, Ive tried that, it only affects the KMix application.
<flaccid> mm_202: do you know which app is controlling the multimedia keys function?
<mm_202> nfi
<mm_202> I should of googled around first, but I figured that this was a very common problem (since Ive had it on 4 different computers / laptops, etc).
<spiel_mit_feuer> well i figured out the device i want to use is called hw 0,1 i think
 * _2 wonders why a laptop is not a computer...
<mm_202> _2: I made the distinction to show that its not only some specific PCI / on-board USB audio-device having the problem.
<_2> spiel_mit_feuer man asoundconf    might help you.
<spiel_mit_feuer> hmm
<spiel_mit_feuer> i think im having issues because my devices are listed as root?
<spiel_mit_feuer> how do i change the file permissions for my audio devices?
<dr_Willis> Normally a user is a member of specific groups that allows them to use specific devices.
<dr_Willis> what device are you refering to specifically?
<spiel_mit_feuer> my audio deviced
<spiel_mit_feuer> hw:0,1
<Nihilam> Is there a kubuntu console-specific channel?
<dr_Willis> what /dev/XXXXX item?
<dr_Willis> kubuntu console specific - would be a bit missnomer. the 'console' and 'command  line' should be identical in ubuntu/kubuntu, and very similer to most other disrtos.
<flaccid> its probably the audio group you need to be a member of
<spiel_mit_feuer> how do i change that?
<dr_Willis> audio:x:29:pulse,willis
<flaccid> change what?
<dr_Willis> is what my /etc/group shows for my user.
<spiel_mit_feuer> become member of the audio group
<shosho> shosho
<dr_Willis> check your /etc/group file to see if your user is a member or audio first.. it may not be the issue
<flaccid> spiel_mit_feuer: check which groups you are in quickly with the groups command. and then kuser is probably the easiest way to add yourself to the group if not already
<shosho> hesham
<spiel_mit_feuer> what would it be called in /etc/group
<dr_Willis> audio:x:29:pulse,willis
<flaccid> spiel_mit_feuer: or User Management in system settings
<dr_Willis> the groupname is 'audio'
<flaccid> best to not edit /etc/passwd and /etc/group manually...
<spiel_mit_feuer> there is no group name audio
<flaccid> spiel_mit_feuer: how did you conclude that? which ubuntu version is this?
<spiel_mit_feuer> 8.04
<spiel_mit_feuer> i typed nano /etc/group
<spiel_mit_feuer> no audio group
<_2> user{add,del}  group{add,del}
<flaccid> spiel_mit_feuer: paste output of groups command from konsole of desired user please
<Nihilam> Willis: Which barely answers my question. I've great interest in the proper naming of things, but at the moment I'd like to know if you (or anyone) knows of a, preferably linux derived, console-specific channel.
<dr_Willis> Theres the #bash channel Nihilam  that proberly is the closest you will fine.
<dr_Willis> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<flaccid> Nihilam: i don't know of anything console/terminal specific, but there is shell channels like ##bash
<Nihilam> Ok, thank you. And again for that link.
<spiel_mit_feuer> which command would that be flaccid?
<_2> Nihilam ##bash #dash and the generic ##linux
<flaccid> spiel_mit_feuer: groups
<spiel_mit_feuer> aah.. here it does say audio
<flaccid> yes the default user is in a variety of groups including this one
<flaccid> i don't see why you would need to change perms on anything for audio
<spiel_mit_feuer> i don
<spiel_mit_feuer> dont
<spiel_mit_feuer> its not the problem
<_2> i just noticed that if you ssh someone@someip su - someone    you don't get the normal output.   what's up with su ?
<_2> stdin: is not a tty
<_2> stdin: is not a tty
<spiel_mit_feuer> im back
<aidan_> wtf is this
<flaccid> aidan_: Kubuntu Support chat channel
<aidan_> oh
<aidan_> nvm
<purpleposeidon> Argh, how to fix?  PING 127.0.0.1 ..... 100% packet loss
<aidan_> im new
<puskom> jklnl n
<flaccid> purpleposeidon: do you get the same thing with ping localhost ?
<purpleposeidon> yes
<flaccid> did you do something, because that is a little strange
<purpleposeidon> flaccid: Does it start with 'sudo dhclient'?
<flaccid> purpleposeidon: huh?
<purpleposeidon> possibly. This is a fairly fsckd, ah, system.
<spiel_mit_feuer> im getting close to fixing this i think
<purpleposeidon> I have 196 packages that I need to update. :P
<purpleposeidon> But it was working at one point.
<purpleposeidon> And I do remember localhost being broken, and I fixed it somehow.
<flaccid> purpleposeidon: pastebin cat /etc/network/interfaces; ifconfig; cat /etc/hosts; cat /etc/resolv.conf
<flaccid> purpleposeidon: well we don't know what you have done and sounds like you are in middle of update/upgrade or something as well
<purpleposeidon> oh, well look at that, "iface nonet loopback" is commented out
<flaccid> that is likely the problem
<purpleposeidon> you still want those other files?
<flaccid> purpleposeidon: not yet. this is all you need in that file: http://pastebin.com/f6b041c7a
<purpleposeidon> Right, if I disapear suddenly and don't come back it's probably your fault.
<purpleposeidon> hmm, but what command do I run
 * purpleposeidon goes for init.d/networking
<purpleposeidon> nope
 * flaccid yawns
<flaccid> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<purpleposeidon> yep.
<flaccid> cool
<spiel_mit_feuer> hmm
<spiel_mit_feuer> i think i might not have the softvol plugin installed
<purpleposeidon> localhost/127.0.0.1 both fail
<purpleposeidon> sudo dhclient lo
<purpleposeidon> works
<_2> i think i'm ready to learn how to setup "dhcp".   anyone want to instruct ?
<flaccid> purpleposeidon: this has nothing to do with dhclient. pastebin the stuff i mentioned before
<purpleposeidon> errr 'kay
<_2> guess not...  ;/
<flaccid> _2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=dhcp&titlesearch=Titles
<flaccid> 1st result is all you need most likely
<purpleposeidon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27407/
<purpleposeidon> doh
<purpleposeidon> well, maybe not, /me reads
<purpleposeidon> oh, that was for _2. :]
<flaccid> purpleposeidon: i don't know what you have done. only other thing i can think of is firewall filtering but i doubt you have set one up..
<purpleposeidon> well, it works right now
<flaccid> purpleposeidon: ok well its fixed then. you can also reload loopback with sudo /etc/init.d/loopback restart (fyi)
<purpleposeidon> hmm
<CostaRicanQuaker> Riddell: you up?
<spiel_mit_feuer> im back
<spiel_mit_feuer> guess what?
<spiel_mit_feuer> flaccid?
<spiel_mit_feuer> i got it working
<spiel_mit_feuer> :-D
<spiel_mit_feuer> i now have.... volume control
<_2> CostaRicanQuaker how went the upgrade ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> which upgrade?
<_2> oh.  that bad ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> DistroJockey?
<CostaRicanQuaker> well, here's the deal, when i look up on...let me show you
<_2> the dapper to hardy upgrade you tried the other day
<CostaRicanQuaker> how did oyu check which release you were on
<CostaRicanQuaker> on the terminal
<_2> CostaRicanQuaker lsb_release -a
<_2> CostaRicanQuaker can compare the kernel version too   uname -a
<spiel_mit_feuer> itll take me a couple days to sort through me entire list of music to come up with a good playlist... but its good for now.. yay
<CostaRicanQuaker> -2: Release:        8.04
<CostaRicanQuaker> Codename:       hardy
<_2> kool
<CostaRicanQuaker> however: Linux sebastian 2.6.15-52-386 #1 PREEMPT Mon Jun 9 17:24:46 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<CostaRicanQuaker> ^this is not good
<_2> hmmm running an older kernel.  i see
<CostaRicanQuaker> when i boot up i have to boot up from the old kernel because the new one will give me some error that says busybox, ash something
<_2> CostaRicanQuaker ah the initramfs.img not able to mount the root fs     probably because they change to using scsi emulation by default
<_2> CostaRicanQuaker what does   cat /proc/cmdline   tell us ?
<spiel_mit_feuer> how do i check how much space is used on a partition?
 * CostaRicanQuaker loves _2
<CostaRicanQuaker> _2: root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash
<_2> ummm hmmm and the newer setup is trying to mount /dev/hda2   but using scsi emulation the device changed to /dev/sda2   ...  not sure what is the easiest way to fix that....
<CostaRicanQuaker> i also had to remount the partition
<CostaRicanQuaker> the um...thing, you know...yeah, that, had to be remounted
<CostaRicanQuaker> ntsf
<_2> CostaRicanQuaker you could edit the cmdline in grub at boot time and test just changing hda to sda   and see if it boots that way.
<CostaRicanQuaker> _2: what if it doesnt?
<CostaRicanQuaker> can i do it from the shell?
<_2> CostaRicanQuaker if you want to experiment with that.   the  [esc] key will let you select the newer kernel and hit [e] to edit it.  then select the kernel line and hit [e] to edit the line   change the h to an s and hit [enter] then hit [b]    note. that's a one time edit.  it's not sticky  if it works you'll have to edit the menu.lst to have it permanant
<_2> CostaRicanQuaker that's all at the grub menu prompt  ^
<CostaRicanQuaker> hmmm
<CostaRicanQuaker> further explain please i know esc gets me to the choose which operative system you want to pick, first is the new kernel
<_2> it is also possable (we hope this is not the case) that your initramfs.img for the new kernel will have to be rebuilt.    depending on whether or not that ^ test works out or not.       also if it spits you out in that busybox shell again do this   ls /dev   and take note of what is in there.  specificly   sd things.
<_2> CostaRicanQuaker yes.  [esc]  then the [e] key lets you make temperory changes to the selection.
<_2> the [b] key boots it.
<_2> CostaRicanQuaker the directional keys will allow you to possition the cursor where you want it and the del and backspace whould both work also.
<_2> whould <<  heh  that's a hybird could/should/would word
 * CostaRicanQuaker is scared shiftless of smucking up everyhing
<_2> CostaRicanQuaker nothing you do in that grub prompt is permanant.
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok...let me just read this a couple more times
<CostaRicanQuaker> and dont go
<CostaRicanQuaker> i might even write this down
<_2> copy / paste > textfile...
<CostaRicanQuaker> no printer,
<_2> make exact copy.   then you can hold _2 accountable if you break something....
<Agent_bob> :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> aha!
 * CostaRicanQuaker sends himself email with everything
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_Bob: ok i am going to do that
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i just type e and that lets me edit it?
<Agent_bob> yep
<CostaRicanQuaker> brb
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_Bob: DO NOT LEAVE PLEASE
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_Bob:
<CostaRicanQuaker> which was i suposed to edit the new kernel or the old kernel? io mean the hardy kernel or the dapper kernel? i did the first e on the new kernel
<CostaRicanQuaker> there it had three lists ubuntu disks kernel and something else so i went to kernel
<CostaRicanQuaker> and typed e again
<CostaRicanQuaker> then there was this
<CostaRicanQuaker> D54587E4f loop=/ubuntu/disks/roo.tdosl ro quiet splash
<Gr3y_> any alsa experts in here?
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker the new kernel listed,   and when you hit   e the first time it will show the title; the kernel; and maybe some other lines.   select the "kernel" line and hit e again.
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker wait.    are you running that from a "wubi" install ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> what? no...i did install wubi at one point but no...i deleted that...that-s from when the kernel upgraded the other day
<Agent_bob> well that line looks like it's looking for linux in ntfs space.    the   loop=/ubuntu/disks/roo.tdosl   portion you specified that is...       anyway it should have something like     root=/dev/hda2    and you change the  hda to sda  and go.
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_Bob: so what do i do now?
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker pastebin your  /boot/grub/menu.lst   and i'll see if i can make heads or tails of what you are saying/seeing
<spiel_mit_feuer> haha
<spiel_mit_feuer> got
<spiel_mit_feuer> it
<Gr3y_> the issue i'm having is that i installed a video card with an HDMI port, and now alsa wants to use that as it's primary output. but i'm piping into my tv via the onboard sound, how can I tell alsa to ignore the videocard so all my stuff works?
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_Bob: which command for that:?
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker you have a GUI ?   konqueror could let you view the contents of that file.
<CostaRicanQuaker> but from the terminal
<CostaRicanQuaker> what command do i type?
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker ok.    cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<CostaRicanQuaker> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker i don't need the comments so   maybe.     grep -v '^#' /boot/grub/menu.lst      would be more to our liking
<Agent_bob> it's much shorter
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_Bob: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27412/
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker ok you are using UUID throughout and they are the same fs descriptor.  so that's not the issue.     i guess you will have to rebuild the initramfs image.
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_bob: sure
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker sudo mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-19-386  2.6.24-19-386   # and watch for error messages.
<CostaRicanQuaker> wait
<CostaRicanQuaker> i will have to reboot it seems agent bob
<CostaRicanQuaker> i did something odd on xfce...apparently
<CostaRicanQuaker> brb
<Agent_bob> ya don't reboot for that     </rolls_eyes>
 * mr---t- reboot in linux ha ha
<Agent_bob> mr---t- see,  see!  the old "reboot will fix anything" mentality rears it's ugly head in our free OS ....
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_bob:
<mr---t-> Agent_bob:  yes
<Agent_bob> yes
<CostaRicanQuaker> so what do i type in the terminal again?
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker sudo mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-19-386  2.6.24-19-386   # and watch for error messages.
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_bob: nothing happened
<CostaRicanQuaker> sudo mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-19-386  2.6.24-19-386 ?
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker ok  good.  in linux "no error means no error"
<Agent_bob> it should have asked for password tho
<kubuntu> holaaaaaa ??'??'''''?????????????
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes
<CostaRicanQuaker> it did
<Agent_bob> ok you can reboot into the new kernel now.     "we hope"
<CostaRicanQuaker> brb
<Agent_bob> at least that's the way to test it.
<kubuntu> como estan todossss
<Agent_bob> !es | kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Agent_bob> !en | kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<kubuntu> ummm okkk .
 * mr---t- will reboot just for the fun of it
<spiel_mit_feuer> wheres the ubuntu off topic room?
<Agent_bob> i reboot every day.
 * mr---t- me too
<flaccid> !ot | spiel_mit_feuer
<ubottu> spiel_mit_feuer: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<flaccid> or maybe you want #ubuntu-offtopic
<spiel_mit_feuer> how do i get there?
<spiel_mit_feuer> hey flaccid.. i got my audio worked out
<flaccid> like /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<flaccid> yeah congrats. i have to walk the dogs now i'll bbl
<spiel_mit_feuer> managed to get the pcm output routed to the spdif and the pcm output volume now works to control mine
 * Agent_bob was starting to wonder about CostaRicanQuaker
<flaccid> nice job
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_Bob: this is not good...it did work sure, but thatñs a completely empty gnome, no moutned partition, no programs, no xfce and kde
<CostaRicanQuaker> what do i do?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i had to reboot in the old kernel again
<CostaRicanQuaker> because this ubuntu didnt have xchat
<CostaRicanQuaker> sure it's hardy but...
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker hmmm   should have "irssi" a text based irc client
<CostaRicanQuaker> didnt see it...it was definetly hardy heron
<CostaRicanQuaker> and new
<CostaRicanQuaker> but...waht do i do?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i mean...how do i get rid of a kernel and import everything to the othe
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker BUT !    it should have been the same system basicly
<CostaRicanQuaker> should?
<Agent_bob> yeah should.
<CostaRicanQuaker> it wasnt, the taskbar was up, when i have it at the bottom
<CostaRicanQuaker> and there was no option to boot from xubuntu or kubuntu like on here
 * Agent_bob thinks boot is a misnomer there
<CostaRicanQuaker> er...
<Agent_bob> you don't boot a desktop environment.  you boot an operating system.   i.e.  linux   then you start the DE on top of that OS
<CostaRicanQuaker> you know what i mean
<CostaRicanQuaker> log
<Agent_bob> yeah.  anyway.     starting a new kernel should not change the configurations of a linux system.   that's not how it works.
<Agent_bob> let me revisit that menu.lst   stand by.
<CostaRicanQuaker> mine or yours?
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker right now you are running   2.6.15-52-386    "uname -r"
<Agent_bob> ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> let me see
<CostaRicanQuaker> yep
<Agent_bob> there is nothing about that other kernel that should change things for you.      only thing that comes to my mind is that the other kernel might not have some module loading properly, and thus causing a failed mount of your home dir   that would explain diferent look and feel of the gui  but the system underneeth should be the same.
<CostaRicanQuaker> but how come the settings are different, like the programs from kde arent there
<CostaRicanQuaker> and the wallpaper, the desktop environment
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker you know how to get to and from a console to gui right ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> alt +ctrl+f1?
<CostaRicanQuaker> and f7?
<Agent_bob> yes
<CostaRicanQuaker> so...
<CostaRicanQuaker> waht do i do?
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker boot the new kernel drop to a console and login then type " irssi -n kostaRicanQuaker -c irc.freenode.net "   /join #kubuntu   and lets have a look at what is going on there.
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok wait
<CostaRicanQuaker> brb
<Agent_bob> woops i took my other me out too...
<Agent_bob> oh well,  i dont need a clone
<Agent_bob> oh krap.  i didn't mention to him to use alt+# to switch windows in irssi...   maybe i should hide now o.O
<ericjones> how do i get java working in konqueror?
<ericjones> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<ericjones> I can never get java working.
<Agent_bob>  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<ericjones> I have java installed. I just can't seem to get it working in the browser.
<ericjones> I can use java in firefox Agent_bob.
<Agent_bob> enabled globaly in konq's settings ?
<ericjones> Yes sir
 * Agent_bob <shrugs>   idk
<ericjones> Agent_bob: does it have to be version 6? I have 5 because it's the only version that works with some sites I visit, such as pogo.com.
<Agent_bob> i never use it, other than javascript in webbrowser every now an then.
<Agent_bob> ericjones no.  5 should work
<ericjones> Ok, thank you. Is there some other place I could look or ask?
<Agent_bob> ericjones you can try here when others are active.   and you can ask in ##linux any time.   but that doesn't mean you'll get an answer.
<ericjones> Agent_bob: thanks. i appreciate the help. I'm content to use firefox since I managed to get the qt/gtk issue worked out that makes it so ugly after first install. I just wanted to give it a try.
<Agent_bob> ericjones repost your question here every half hour or so.   and you'll get someone that can answer it.
<Agent_bob> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ericjones> Agent_bob: will do. thanks again.
<Agent_bob> welcome.
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_bob: didnt work
<CostaRicanQuaker> i just downloaded xchat on this thing
<CostaRicanQuaker> it-s not only stripped down from programs but much slower
<CostaRicanQuaker> which is odd as it's just gnome
<CostaRicanQuaker> so I'm on the gui
<Agent_bob> ok lets look at the mount table and process table.    pastebin the output of   " pstree "   and    " cat /etc/fstab /proc/mounts "
<Agent_bob> that will tell us what if anything is not mounted where it should be.
<CostaRicanQuaker> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<CostaRicanQuaker> i dont get why gnome is so slow
<CostaRicanQuaker> it looks like it has some added eyecandy too...like the cube switch between desktops
<Agent_bob> ah enabled effects will slow down the system and change the look/feel
<ubuntu_> hi
<Agent_bob> ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> I have a problem with grub
<Agent_bob> me too.
<Agent_bob> :)
<ubuntu_> :'(
<ubuntu_> ahah
<Agent_bob> but we can probably solve yours
<ubuntu_> I have read all guide
 * CostaRicanQuaker taps fingers on desktop while firefox opens pastebin 
<Agent_bob> ubuntu_ just spell out what the issue is.
<ubuntu_> but there is anything I missi
<ubuntu_> I have 3 hd
<ubuntu_> one of them is partitionated with swap and /
<purpleposeidon> CostaRicanQuaker: dillo is a very fast browser. Or you can upgrade to firefox3
<ubuntu_> another for /home
<ubuntu_> the third nothing
<Agent_bob> how big is /
<ubuntu_> 240 Gb
<purpleposeidon> or there's w3m, which is terminal based. (But it's annoying, I prefer lynx)
<Agent_bob> that could be the problem
<Agent_bob> purpleposeidon elinks
<ubuntu_> is / bigger?
<purpleposeidon> Agent_bob: gotcha, installing
<Agent_bob> ubuntu_ yeah i'm not sure how large of an fs grub can mount     it may not support > 100g    but a simple solution would be to add a small boot partition some place and mount it to /mnt  copy the content of /boot  remount /mnt to /boot then reinstall grub
<Agent_bob> purpleposeidon the default config for elinks has black on white which i dont like  but it's easily changed
<ubuntu_> ok....one moment...I have no windows system on other partition, but when I have installed Kubuntu I have done logical partitio, so I have no primary partition...is this the problem?
<purpleposeidon> Agent_bob: Really? I'm seeing white-text-on-black
<Agent_bob> purpleposeidon good.  they changed it   lol
<Agent_bob> i was hoping they would
<purpleposeidon> It's black-and-white. :/
<Agent_bob> ubuntu_ no.  linux doesn't much care where it lives as long as the filesystem supports full posix attributes
<ubuntu_> ok...
<vbgunz> anyone know of a good bookmark manager that can merge firefox and konqueror book marks into one? remove duplicates?
<purpleposeidon> (Thought: Default name for irc clients on livecd's should be "ubuntu-installer"...)
<Agent_bob> ubuntu_ may i ask why you gave / 200+g of space and also have a seperate /home  ?
<Agent_bob> my / takes about 5g
<purpleposeidon> ubuntu_   / really doesn't need to be that big for generic home use
<ubuntu_> i have 2 hd of 250Gb
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_bob: this had already happened, here-s what i did i just turned off the visual effects and lost: the buttons to minimize, maximize and close, the title bars on windows and i cant get windows to swtich as clicking on the task bar wont do anything
<purpleposeidon> ah. It'd be nice to have /home across two hard drives...
<Agent_bob> ubuntu_ but making / too big may have just caused you an issue... ;/
<ubuntu_> mmm ok
<CostaRicanQuaker> so waht do i do? someone had told me to do something like rf whtever...
<Agent_bob> purpleposeidon i can think of two ways to do that
<purpleposeidon> Agent_bob: Do tell. Let me guess... LVM and raid?
<Agent_bob> ok lets look at the mount table and process table.    pastebin the output of   " pstree "   and    " cat /etc/fstab /proc/mounts "
<ubuntu_> how should it be big?
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker   ^
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i cant
<CostaRicanQuaker> i cant move to windows etc
<CostaRicanQuaker> somethign happened to the config
<CostaRicanQuaker> no minimize buttons, no way of moving windows or switching windows
<Agent_bob> ubuntu_ oh i doubt that you would fill 20g root partition before you buy new hardware.
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker cant  "alt+tab"   cant alt+[left_mouse]  drag the window ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> this had happened to me with kde and someone helped me erlier
<ubuntu_> I can do / 100gb? is it true?
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_bob: nope
<ubuntu_> Haven't I any problem in the future?
<purpleposeidon> CostaRicanQuaker: alt-f1; login; export DISPLAY=:0; kwin &; alt-f7 ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> someone had told me to type something like rm or
<Agent_bob> ubuntu_ search for file system size limitations in grub.  i really don't know what the max partition size is for grub.
<purpleposeidon> Though I don't know what your whole problem is
<purpleposeidon> max partition size in grub? o_O
<Agent_bob> purpleposeidon yes how large of an fs can grub mount to load it's files  ?
<ubuntu_> however this isn't the problem...because before I have grub on a partition of 300Gb...
<ubuntu_> I think it is a problem of menu.lst
<Agent_bob> purpleposeidon he just tried / > 250g
<purpleposeidon> No idea....
<purpleposeidon> but yeah, 250g / is really wasteful
<Agent_bob> ubuntu_ you had a working grub with   the boot file in a 300g partition ?
<aib> i have a 64 bit system. why is /lib/ld-linux.so.2 a symlink to /usr/lib32/ld-linux.so.2, which is a 32 bit library?!
<ubuntu_> before I had raid
<ubuntu_> so...it was so big
<CostaRicanQuaker> i cant type that command into the terminal
<CostaRicanQuaker> because i cant find a way to type ;
<ubuntu_> why, if now I set root=/dev/sda6 and I'll restart system grub doesn't work and after sda6 isn't my / partition but is sdb6 or sdc6?
<CostaRicanQuaker> as the layout for f1 seems to be in english
<CostaRicanQuaker> and i cant get that sign with my keyboard
<CostaRicanQuaker> nor paste
<purpleposeidon> CostaRicanQuaker: Really? I would think the function keys would be pretty, uh, standard
<CostaRicanQuaker> oh wait i found it
<purpleposeidon> CostaRicanQuaker: Okay, wait
<CostaRicanQuaker> the program kwin
<CostaRicanQuaker> isnot currently installed
<purpleposeidon> pressing ctrl-alt-f7 should bring you back to your normal screen.
<CostaRicanQuaker> you can install it by sudo...etc
<purpleposeidon> CostaRicanQuaker: Oh, uhm, metacity then?
<CostaRicanQuaker> whats the command?
<purpleposeidon> export DISPLAY=:0; metacity
<purpleposeidon> if you use gnome
<ubuntu_> in grub I must set device (hd??) ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> cool
<CostaRicanQuaker> everything's back to normal
<Agent_bob> purpleposeidon note.  he was using the system without issue until reboot into newer kernel.
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_bob: now what?
<purpleposeidon> oh, I see. That's interesting.
<CostaRicanQuaker> oh yeah
<CostaRicanQuaker> hold on
<ubuntu_> if my / is on sda6 I'll set device (hd0), is it right?
<purpleposeidon> It usually keeps the old kernels on the list.
<purpleposeidon> and if not, I think there's a backup of menu.lst
<stevecarolinian> I getting java script errors when tryin to check my hotmail email.  Anyone know what I can do to remedy this?
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_bob: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27425/
<Agent_bob> ubuntu_ probably (hd0,1)   maybe  (hd0,0)  even.
<ubuntu_> no...error 15: file not found
<ubuntu_> :s
<purpleposeidon> ubuntu_: Is there not a /boot/grub/menu.lst~ ?
<ubuntu_> sì
<ubuntu_> yes
<Agent_bob> compiz  <<<  ^   CostaRicanQuaker that's the new effects you mentioned.
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_bob: and http://paste.ubuntu.com/27426/
<Agent_bob> yeah looking.
<purpleposeidon> ubuntu_ You could try going into the grub console and typing configfile /boot/grub/menu.lst~
<ublongata> anyone know how the hell to get firefox to play rtsp streams with realplayer.. i added some long string in about:config pointing to the binary but absolutely nothing happens when i click a rtsp link
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27427/
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker software raid ?
<ubuntu_> this is boot/grub/menu.lst~
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_bob: what?
<CostaRicanQuaker> is that a command for me to enter?
<Agent_bob> are you using a software raid ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> what is that?
<Agent_bob> ok we hope you are not then.
<Agent_bob> purpleposeidon you know anything about raid setups in fstab ?
<purpleposeidon> not a thing
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker that looks like the fstab of a raid array
<Agent_bob> and i know nothing about raid setups
<purpleposeidon> whoa, that's long
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_bob: what do i do?
<purpleposeidon> oh, that's also /proc/mounts
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker is it working ?    don't do anything  to it if it's working.
<CostaRicanQuaker> what is working'
<CostaRicanQuaker> ?*
<CostaRicanQuaker> is what working?
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker your system.
<CostaRicanQuaker> my system's working, but there's no mounted partition, previously installed programs and desktop envrionments on this kernel
<Agent_bob> cause you got out of my league with that fstab setup.    and i probably can't fix it if we break it.
<Agent_bob> so may i sujest you just reinstall what you want now in that system and go with it.
<purpleposeidon> oh, it's wubi
<CostaRicanQuaker> what about the old kernel?
<CostaRicanQuaker> I did install wubi once
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker you are in it now.
<CostaRicanQuaker> thinking it might do for a what do you call it...clean install
<CostaRicanQuaker> i am in what?
<CostaRicanQuaker> am in wubi?
<Agent_bob> the wubi install
<Agent_bob> looks to me like
<CostaRicanQuaker> but...i had uninstalled it
<CostaRicanQuaker> is that good or bad?
<purpleposeidon> it's interesting.
<Agent_bob> that would also explain the    mount.ntfs process that's running
 * CostaRicanQuaker feels like he has a weird new disease
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker you explained it exactly
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> that's how i feel about your system.
<CostaRicanQuaker> well, what am i to do from now on? it looks like this kernel is...well, the upgrade
 * purpleposeidon goes into the corner to dicuss CostaRicanQuaker's issues with grim expressions
<CostaRicanQuaker> ha. ha.
<CostaRicanQuaker> what do i do!? ..., .... *sigh* :S
<CostaRicanQuaker> so apparently...this is what the upgrade is...but wht about the other stuff?
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i get rid of theother kernel then?
<Agent_bob> enjoy the fact that you have managed to setup a running linux system inside of a file somewhere.
<CostaRicanQuaker> because thats definetly going to be taking up space
<purpleposeidon> CostaRicanQuaker: I'm going to guess that you *think* you uninstalled wubi, but you actually didn't
<CostaRicanQuaker> am i running from windows!?
 * CostaRicanQuaker shrieks
 * CostaRicanQuaker winces
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker no  you are running a linux system that is installed inside a file
<purpleposeidon> Not really.
<CostaRicanQuaker> inside a file...where?
<purpleposeidon> Unless you somehow managed to blue-pill yourself
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker that's the $64k Q is it not.
<purpleposeidon> CostaRicanQuaker: tell me about the output of  ls /host
<CostaRicanQuaker> is it safe?
<purpleposeidon> My command is safe.
<CostaRicanQuaker> no i meant
<CostaRicanQuaker> is it safe for me to be the way i am now
<CostaRicanQuaker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27428/
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker  yes it's safe.   but probably slower.    i think i know where you are.   i said "think"   reboot the older kernel and do an    ls /host/ubuntu/disks -l     and see if there are not three very larg files in there.
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok here's the one from here http://paste.ubuntu.com/27428/
<CostaRicanQuaker> brb
<Agent_bob> purpleposeidon you know that ls / right now with that file mounted over / will hide the origenal /
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_bob: so do i go?
<Agent_bob> woops.
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker wait
<ubuntu_> how should I do big /boot?
<ubuntu_> boot partition
<ubuntu_> 1 gb?
<Agent_bob> ubuntu_ i would make /boot about 1g
<Agent_bob> yeah
<ubuntu_> ok
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker you are in ntfs space.
<purpleposeidon> 1gb? uhhh
<CostaRicanQuaker> no
<Agent_bob> purpleposeidon his / is 250g
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker yep.
<purpleposeidon> Yeah, but still...
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok so what od i do
<Agent_bob> sda1 is ntfs
<purpleposeidon> ubuntu_: Myself, I'd make it like 300mb
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker ls /boot
<CostaRicanQuaker> abi-2.6.24-19-generic     initrd.img-2.6.24-19-generic      System.map-2.6.24-19-generic
<CostaRicanQuaker> config-2.6.24-19-generic  initrd.img-2.6.24-19-generic.bak  vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic
<CostaRicanQuaker> grub                      memtest86+.bin
<ubuntu_> I make /boot parition -> ext3?
<Agent_bob> journal is not needed   ext2 would be fine.  but it won't hurt anything either.
<purpleposeidon> I wonder if there's any performance difference as far as start-up between ext2 and ext3
<purpleposeidon> No? I didn't think so either.
<Agent_bob> not enough to measure purpleposeidon
<Agent_bob> human measurements.   not cpu tic's
<purpleposeidon> Agent_bob: I've been living off of an ubuntu livecd, floppy disks and a 1gb flash drive with U3 on it. Trust me, you want to save space.
<Agent_bob> you can measure time change by changing the lingth of a file name. in cpu tics
 * CostaRicanQuaker puts water in the microwave for tea
<ubuntu_> root partition (/) -> 100gb is good?
<Agent_bob> purpleposeidon heh.   well.  when you are wasting over 250g in the / and home is the same size   i don't think he'll miss a few houndred m in /boot
<Agent_bob> ubunut_ it's plenty
<purpleposeidon> He could make an empty 230GB partition and then figure out how to merge it with /home
<Agent_bob> it's probably 10x what you will actually use....
<Agent_bob> purpleposeidon he has an empty/untouched drive..
<purpleposeidon> mount /dev/sda3 /home/`whoami`/pr0n
<Agent_bob> purpleposeidon and unionfs can "merge" them.
<purpleposeidon> Agent_bob: If you say so. :D I've never done anything with unionfs
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_bob: what do i do now
<ubuntu_> ok I have done /boot (500mb) swap (1gb) / all on one hd
<ubuntu_> on the other /home
<ubuntu_> I hope this solve my problem
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker back you your "weird new disease"  use it like it is man.   if you have the disk space some place you could copy all the files form /* to a safe place   mop out that drive and start over with the files you saved...  but. that's not as easy as it sounds either.
<CostaRicanQuaker> i didnt get that
<Agent_bob> i'll clean it up.
<CostaRicanQuaker> can i get rid of the old kernel? on what partition am i now? ...i cant be on here if this is the windows partition...right?
<CostaRicanQuaker> that will eventually be chaos for the hard drive or not?
<CostaRicanQuaker> what part of the disk is this on?
<guido> hola?
<purpleposeidon> !es | guido
<ubottu> guido: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<guido> ok, sorry
<purpleposeidon> well, you can speak english here if you want.
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker back to your "weird new disease" as you called it.  use it just the way it is.        if you have the disk space somewhere, and you want to try, you could copy all the files form /* to a safe place,(other disk)   mop out that drive(cat zero > device) and start over with the files you saved...  in other words move out of wubi(ntfs space)  but! that's not as easy as it sounds,  and a clean install would still b
<guido> I'm totally new at kubuntu and I was wondering if I could get some help :)
<Agent_bob> technecly you are not in a partition, you are in a file on a partition.    i don't know a better way to put it.
<Agent_bob> !welcome | guido
<ubottu> guido: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok...so how much diskspace do i have on this...kernel?
<Agent_bob> !help | guido
<ubottu> guido: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<purpleposeidon> guido: We don't actually talk to eachother here, we use the bot.
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker "df -h" should be able to answer that.
<guido> ohh, I see
<guido> ok
<guido> thanks
<purpleposeidon> guido: I was joking.
 * Agent_bob slips a firecracker under purpleposeidon 's shoe and lights it.
<guido> lol
<guido> like I mentioned, I'm totally new at this
<purpleposeidon> like, totally
<guido> I know there's this whole culture about it
<purpleposeidon> !ask | guido
<ubottu> guido: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_bob: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27431/
<Agent_bob> it's like you know like totally, dude.
<guido> indeed
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker looks like you have 11g free in that file.
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok...
<CostaRicanQuaker> so here's what is best i think
<CostaRicanQuaker> erase this ubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> with its kernel and everything
<CostaRicanQuaker> and go abck to the old kernel
<Agent_bob> aka mop out the disk.
<BritneyBitch> Im here!!!
<BritneyBitch> Haha
<CostaRicanQuaker> and forget about it till i get the cds from shipit
<CostaRicanQuaker> aka mopout the disk?
<adrien> Bonjour le monde
<CostaRicanQuaker> there must be some way to get this wubied ubutu out of ntsf right?
<BritneyBitch> Bonjour
<purpleposeidon> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<adrien> #kubuntu-fr
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker like i said you can copy it to another location.   even on the same hdd but i prefer a seperate hdd for the transfer.
<Agent_bob> and doing so is not childs play.
<CostaRicanQuaker> cant it jsut be erased?
<Agent_bob> and you are still young in linux time.
<Agent_bob> yes it can.
<purpleposeidon> Agent_bob: fire crackers are SO 1950's
<CostaRicanQuaker> i've been just squirted
<CostaRicanQuaker> in linux time
<Agent_bob> purpleposeidon :)   what would you have?  a car bomb ?
<purpleposeidon> car bombs are so middle-east. Which is 58 years behind. SO 1950's.
<CostaRicanQuaker> my question is: can i delete this ubuntu from the ntsf partition without erasing THE ntsf partition and then go back to my everday old kernel life until i can upgrade with the cds from shipit
<CostaRicanQuaker> ?
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker i used to have a moto "i reload twice a week wheather i need to or not"     now i haven't reloaded this system in over three years.
<CostaRicanQuaker> reload?
<cpk1> CostaRicanQuaker: my question is whats going to be the difference between what you have installed now and what you will install?
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker i'm not sure the other kernel isn't also in wubi land.
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'm sure it isnt!
<CostaRicanQuaker> can you wait for me to log out and go check?
<CostaRicanQuaker> good, brb
<Agent_bob> cpk1 it's in wubi land on ntfs.   i.e. preformance loss for one.
<BritneyBitch> balalalalalal
<BritneyBitch> blubbblubbblubbblubbblubbblubb
<purpleposeidon> !stfu | BritneyBitch
<ubottu> BritneyBitch: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<bob3213243_> is there a way to test my LAN speed in ubuntu?
<cpk1> oh I see I read it as nfs =P
<purpleposeidon> oh. interesting.
<purpleposeidon> jfgi? hmm
<cpk1> google it purpleposeidon =P
<BritneyBitch> you are n00bs!
<purpleposeidon> amazing, wtf doesn't know wtf it is either
<purpleposeidon> amazing.
<cpk1> BritneyBitch: might want to consider changing your name
<Agent_bob> BritneyBitch play nice.
<cpk1> Agent_bob: I suppose the easiest thing for him would be to make a linux friendly partition and move everything to that and then keep or delete the ntfs partition
<cpk1> hopefully he has space for it
<BritneyBitch> You are so a n000b, i hate this channel. bye, bye, i will coming never
<cpk1> if not then he obviously needs a newer, bigger hdd =P
<cpk1> and now we are all enlightened
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_Bob: now what do i do?
<cpk1> CostaRicanQuaker: if you just want to get your linux stuff off of the ntfs partition I would recommend if you have the space for it creating a linux friendly partition and then moving everything over to that and then doing whatever you wish with the ntfs partition after that
<cpk1> if I understand your problem correctly
<Agent_bob> cpk1 migrating is not that easy for a beginner either. there are several things that aren't obvious to them.   like the fstab the initramfs image and the boot loader all have to be altered,  as well as the fact that you have to copy without changing ownership or permissions, and hardlinks duplicate files when copied unless special attention is paid, not to mention the fact that you can just copy the device nodes or you'll get
<purpleposeidon> lol@enlightenment.cpk1.com
<cpk1> Agent_bob: I would just move the /home really...
<Agent_bob> cpk1 that wouldn't speed up the system tho.
<ubuntu_> ok I have finished installation
<ubuntu_> now I must only reboot system?
<cpk1> Agent_bob: make a partition for /home and then one for / to install into
<Agent_bob> installed what ubuntu_ ?
<ubuntu_> kubuntu
<cpk1> then he has escaped ntfs
<ubuntu_> I have reinstalled all
<Agent_bob> cpk1 install is what i recommend but he is waiting on shipit to arrive
<cpk1> heck you could just resize the available space and install into that then mount the ntfs and move over /home
<CostaRicanQuaker> cpkl migrating is not that easy for a....was to me or to cpckl Agent_bob?
<minhaaj> any help installing adesklets ?
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker was about you and to him.   i'm trying to NOT put through the linux school of hard knocks   if possable.
<cpk1> heh, sometimes its the best way to learn =P
<Agent_bob> ubuntu_ yes should be a simple reboot into the newly installed kubuntu system.
<ubuntu_> thanks
<cpk1> CostaRicanQuaker: just know that there is no reason for you to lose your data in your /home there are plenty of options for you to move the data around and what not
<Agent_bob> cpk1 but it will make you beat your wife...
<Agent_bob> :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok...so waht's the best way to go
<Agent_bob> cpk1 it's also a "new" home.
<CostaRicanQuaker> my aunt just let me know yesterday, gentlemen, that i got apackage from the netherlands
<CostaRicanQuaker> i dont know if thats where the shipit cds are meant ot come from
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker best over all.     clean install with the new cd's.    best for learning, probably migrate to a clean spot.
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker remember that we don't need to "relearn all this"  and too many "ok what now?"   will ware out the help...
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_bob: promise you'll help me: install either gnu's icecat or debian swifteasel, permanently mount the ntsf partition, kill george bush, etc?
<Agent_bob> why did you pull the fire alarm !
<liquidat> Hi there, will the RC1 packages be ready today?
<cpk1> CostaRicanQuaker: I would say resizing your current partition to make room for an ext3 partition to install to and then moving over any data you want to save from ntfs to ext3 will be fairly easy and make a little more comfortable farting around on linux
<Jucato> (for better or worse, till death do us part?)
<cpk1> !ibex
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<CostaRicanQuaker> or at least you know, mount the partition and finding the repo for swifteasel or icecat
<Jucato> liquidat: KDE 4.1 RC1? if yes, try asking in #kubuntu-kde4
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_bob: ?
 * Jucato is surprised to see liquidat in here :P
<liquidat> Jucato: :-p
<liquidat> Jucato: At my work I had to install a debian based distribution on my computer - so I went for Kubuntu ;)
<Jucato> liquidat: aaaah.. I thought you made a complete conversion :P
<liquidat> Jucato: Sorry to disappoint :D
<Jucato> liquidat: oh, and the neon nightly builds probably have the latest and it's kubuntu based.. just not sure where their IRC channel is :D
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_bob: cpkl: i think i will just mope out the whole disk, reinstall windows and then ubuntu wheni get the cds hopefully tomorrow
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker good call.    imo
<liquidat> Jucato: Does neon provide a full KDE 4?
<liquidat> I thought they were only providing Amarok 2 packages...
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_bob: please help me mount the partition when i have to again, i tried doing iot on my own once and hten it turned out that it wasnt permanent
<CostaRicanQuaker> and also it was a pain to get the repos and the propper swifteasel
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker we'll burn that bridge when we cross it.   i make no promises    not even that i'll be here.  let alone do any particular theing.
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_bob: policy or you too have grown annoyed by yours truly?
<Agent_bob> policy mostly :)
<cpk1> CostaRicanQuaker: we are all volunteer help, we have lives outside of irc =)
<Agent_bob> and Jucato is the network guru extraordenare.
<Agent_bob> or maybe not....    :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes me too...my girl, shemight be attempting to break with me again...she's coming back from the US, she's 45, i'm 22...humans are unreliable, and they dont get it, i play the guitar and there's just no appreciation but i dont think that when you enter you go out unless you have a good rationale, and everythings an ethical choice, thats why i just got into gnu/linux and ubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> i want to become a programmer and learn everythingthere is about ubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> and then have no life and spent my time helping on irc
<CostaRicanQuaker> programs seem more consistent or rational than people
<CostaRicanQuaker> less painful too
<Jucato> liquidat: full KDE (sorry stepped out a bit)
<CostaRicanQuaker> thanks for your help
<liquidat> Jucato: Ah, sounds perfect :)
<liquidat> Jucato: I was just told that the neon packages are already KDE 4.2 Alpha....
<liquidat> That is a bit too much... ;)
<Jucato> liquidat: oh they're tracking trunk? hm.. ok.. :)
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker programs seem more consistent or rational than people <<< indeed consistent,  but rational ?    the definition of that would be debatable.   as of yet, computers don't think.   (a.i. is not quite that far along yet)
<CostaRicanQuaker> rational meaning they stick to algorithms
<Agent_bob> anyway.   welcome. and i'll see you in a day or two.
<CostaRicanQuaker> reasons
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes, may peace be upon you
<Agent_bob> than you.    Shalom Aleichem
<dasy2k1> hi all
<dasy2k1> anyone else finding that clicking on a link in kubuntu tries to download the page and asks if you want to save or open with kate?
<dasy2k1> *with konqueror
<oobe> hello
<oobe> dasy2k1, no i dont find that
<dasy2k1> hmm odd
<dasy2k1> firefox and opera work fine but not konqueror
<oobe> thats not to much of a problem for me as i prefer firefox
<dasy2k1> indeed, firefox is my faviorite too
<minhaaj> i am trying to install screenlets but i don't know the name of the launcher bar where all the icons sit on bottom
<minhaaj> what do you call it ?
<dasy2k1> but sometimes i like to log in to the same site with 2 user accounts at the same time
<dasy2k1> @minhaaj do you mean kicker?
<oobe> dasy2k1, what if you type the url in
<dasy2k1> @oobe woks fine then
<minhaaj> nope
<minhaaj> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVViZfs7Qxg
<minhaaj> see this
<minhaaj> the launcher bar at the bottom where all icons are in line
<oobe> dasy2k1, you should check konqueror file associations some where in system settings i cant remember where
<minhaaj> any idea ?
<dasy2k1> looks like kooldock to me
<minhaaj> thats a screenlet but i don't know what that thing is called so that i can search for that
<dasy2k1> the mack dock like thing you mean?
<dasy2k1> *mac
<dasy2k1> the screenlet prog or the screenlet itself
<bazhang> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<minhaaj> yes
<bazhang> see above
<minhaaj> oh i have test awn
<minhaaj> didnt like
<dasy2k1> try kooldock then
<minhaaj> works with ubuntu ?
<dasy2k1> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=12097
<minhaaj> i dont use kde
<minhaaj> i am on gnome
<dasy2k1> why are you in the #kubuntu channel then?
<minhaaj> i am already using gdesklets thats pretty dull. i want a one-stop solution for a cool dock
<minhaaj> its ubuntu anyways
 * flaccid yawns
<minhaaj> hey flaccid
<flaccid> hi. im going to go out and avoid you g polutions :p
<flaccid> +r . cyas!
<minhaaj> lol
<flaccid> haha
<flaccid> ok im off cia0
<MrKennie> anyone know of a gtk theme that improves the look of FF3? Input fields looks aweful compared to FF2.
<eagles0513875> \join #vmware
<ahmed> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ahmed> how to install *.bin files
<dasy2k1> sh file.bin normally works
<minhaaj> how do you compile from source ?
<dasy2k1> minhaaj: normally with, ./confiugure, make , make install
<jussi01> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<minhaaj> i have been trying to get a dock since this morning
<minhaaj> and it won't work
<minhaaj> adesklets, screenlets, awn nothing works
<minhaaj> i have gdesklets at the moment and its pretty crappy
<ahmos> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<filo1234> hello i need to use my phone for connection, i'm folowing this wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup so but bluez-pin is non available package what sobstitude it?
<zielony> hallo
<zielony>  tou see me
<zielony>  iIm new in this world
<mooperd> Hi, I have just booted the kubuntu 8.04 64 bit live CD but my USB keyboard does not work. the mouse and ps/2 keyboard does
<mooperd> any Ideas?
<dasy2k1> !welcome zielony
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about welcome zielony
<dasy2k1> !welcome | zielony
<ubottu> zielony: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<dasy2k1> mooperd: not sure there, plug it in a pastebin the output of lspci
<filo1234> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<zielony> hallo
<rocktal> salut
<rocktal> comment sa va ?
<rocktal> i am french
<new> salut
<julian_> Bkun  bfdgkjhngbfvdfghjkl
<julian_> lk,nhbgfv
<julian_> dgbnjmk,l.kjhnbgfvbghnj
<julian_> k,mnhbgf
<julian_> bhnjmk
<julian_> jmhnbg
<julian_> ki
<julian_> mnbgfv
<julian_> zjmbgfvjngft
<julian_> ljngjk
<julian_> ji kovckvofkpgofrpogpofrjgirigjtjgiofjgoifiovmhibtjvipofhuvhtoibhvuvhjfhdhnvufod
<julian_> grpg jf jg jgfjgifig
<julian_> ff
<julian_> f
<julian_> f
<julian_> f
<julian_> f
<julian_> f
<julian_> f
<julian_> f
<julian_> f
<julian_> f
<julian_> f
<julian_> g
<julian_> gg
<julian_> h
<julian_> gj
<julian_> k
<julian_> jl
<julian_> ö
<julian_> l
<julian_> kj
<Pici> ...
<julian_> hgfdddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddffffffgghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhzhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<lumm> oh mann
<lumm> :(
<Pici> julian_: stop
<lumm> langeweile?
<julian_> is this a nøøb-channel?
<Pici> julian_: This is the Kubuntu Support channel.
<lumm> now it looks like yes
<lumm> :P
<julian_> ah, okay, you noob. you a noob are :[]
<Pixeltime> Can someone tell me where Folder View is in Beta 2 ?
<ahmos> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ayabara> after upgrading bios my touchpad has gone mad. is there a way I can reconfigure it?
<adrien_> #Kubuntu-fr
<Ayabara> should the Touchpad menu be in preferences by default on my laptop?
<mooperd> I have just installed 64 kubuntu on my machine and I am having problems with the USB keyboard not working. It seems to not work when I have 4GB of ram installed but it is okay when I have 2 GB.
<mooperd> I would also like some guidence on setting up the two screens I have on an ATI X1650 Pro card in dual head
<Lupus-SLE> Hey guise and gals... My system tray on KDE usually has 2 icons together in a columb (on on top of the other) but recently as I open an icon they all go into a row which is irritating because it's stealing the space I use for programs... I can fix it by making the taskbar higher and then lowering it back to the 48 I want. How can I stop this happening?
<adrien_> #ubuntu-fr
<shrinath> anybody home?
<shrinath> this is my first IRC session
<shrinath> Hello World!! :)
<Lupus-SLE> shrinath: Welcome to IRC, enjoy your trolls
<shrinath> thanks
<shrinath> Query - what are the relative advantages of using Gnome over KDE?
<shrinath> I kind of prefer Kubuntu
<shrinath> Am a newbie to Linux, as is obvious by now
<mooperd> Hi, Im trying to get opengl working
<mooperd> when I run glxinfo it just reads out "name of display: :0.0"
<mooperd> Im using the 64 version
<mooperd> glxgears does nowt too
<bas> hi
<harmental> hey guys...how can i upgrade to intrepid...(update-manager -d) doesnt seem to work properly on kubuntu
<KEBA> hallo
<jussi01> harmental: #ubuntu+1 - and please read the topic
<jussi01> hi KEBA
<KEBA> ich brauch dringend einen screen vom Adept
<jussi01> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<KEBA> ah english...
<KEBA> right, im sorry
<KEBA> im needing a screen of adept... could someone help?
<jussi01> KEBA: a "screen"?
<KEBA> screenshot
<KEBA> in a open window... adept
<jussi01> KEBA: Impretty sure that the adept site has some
<KEBA> only that what come whe nyou start it
<jussi01> KEBA: so what do you need?
<KEBA> jussi01: i need it under "CC" lizenze... i dont have the time to ask them there...
<jussi01> KEBA: is bsd license ok?
<KEBA> start adept... then a window comes... and then: make a screen
<KEBA> shot
<jussi01> KEBA: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Adept_Manager_screenshot.png
<KEBA> i dont know... i want to publish it under cc-sa-by in a free linux magazine
<jussi01> KEBA: you have ubuntu installed?
<KEBA> yes, with gnome...
<KEBA> couldnt you help me, jussi01?
<jussi01> KEBA: patience!!!! (im doing it)
<KEBA> k
<jussi01> KEBA: http://imagebin.ca/view/RlqLbQ45.html
<jussi01> KEBA: thats on kde4
<lyhana8> hi, i want to patch knewsticker but i don't know how ? (http://www.student.uni-oldenburg.de/frerich.raabe/knewsticker/)
<mooperd> ﻿Hi, I am trying to install my ATI sapphire x1650 pro on my 64 bit kubuntu. I get this error when I run fglrxinfo
<mooperd> fglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<lyhana8> mooperd: did you try envyng ?
<mooperd> lyhana8: nope
<lyhana8> mooperd: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<mooperd> lyhana8: I dont have an nvidia card
<jussi01> !info envyng
<ubottu> Package envyng does not exist in hardy
<jussi01> !info envy-ng
<lyhana8> mooperd: it's an apps that will manage the driver install for you (using property driver)
<ubottu> Package envy-ng does not exist in hardy
<jussi01> bleh
<jussi01> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<Pici> !info envyng-qt
<ubottu> envyng-qt (source: envyng-qt): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 62 kB, installed size 336 kB
<lyhana8> anyone know how to install a patch ?
<Lupus-SLE> lyhana8: Adept updater?
<lyhana8> Lupus-SLE: i install the apps (knewsticker) using adept_manager. I just find a patch that allow to chose the browser in which links will be open
<mooperd> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mooperd>  xorg-driver-fglrx
<mooperd> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<mooperd> I think its all broken
<Lupus-SLE> mooperd: Try running dpkg and see what it says
<Lupus-SLE> lyhana8: You've found a patch?
<Lupus-SLE> lyhana8: I'm not sure about your grammar
<Lupus-SLE> lyhana8: Presuming Engllish isn't your first language?
<mooperd> Lupus-SLE: dpkg what?
<Lupus-SLE> By itself
<mooperd> dpkg: need an action option
<lyhana8> Lupus-SLE: yep sorry. I find a *.diff on the official site to patch the apps
<lyhana8> Lupus-SLE: http://www.student.uni-oldenburg.de/frerich.raabe/knewsticker/
<Lupus-SLE> lyhana8: If it's an application specific addon then there should be a took to add it. Have a good look through the menus
<Lupus-SLE> I'm presuming you're german of which you need to do the following
<Lupus-SLE> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<lyhana8> Lupus-SLE: german o_O ? i'm french
<Lupus-SLE> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<senethril> lol
<Lupus-SLE> lyhana8: You linked me to a site with .de in the name
<senethril> love
<Lupus-SLE> lyhana8: Personally I've never used the app knewsticker
<lyhana8> Lupus-SLE: .de but in english
<senethril> *-*
<Lupus-SLE> WELL I NEVER CLCIKED THE LINK DID I?!
<Pici> Calm down.
<senethril> Today the belgium is split into two states
<senethril> but
<mooperd> http://rafb.net/p/rtGElb32.html Im getting this error with apt, does anyone have an Idea how I can fix it?
<senethril> love
<dasy2k1> !shout
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ronald_> k
<knulfine> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dasy2k1> !test the bot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about test the bot
<Pooh22> I've lost my recycle bin on my desktop, any pointers on how to get it back? (Which config files/symlinks, etc are needed for it to work? Just a symlink to my trash directory doesn't work as a recycle bin)
<compilerwriter> trappist what exactly is linux kungfu your personal distro?
<dasy2k1> !trashicon | Pooh22
<ubottu> Pooh22: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<Pooh22> dasy2k1: tnx, looking now...
<trappist> compilerwriter: nope just my domain
<Pooh22> dasy2k1: I now have an icon (I had to create the file), but it doesn't behave like a true recycle bin, the right-mouse menu is for a directory and/or symlink, it doesn't show "Empty Recycle Bin" as an option
<Pooh22> the file is trash.desktop in ~/Desktop and it points to .local/Share/Trash
<kalorin> !dvd player
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd player
<Nece228> wheres kde 4.1 rc?
<Tm_T> Nece228: there's no RC yet?
<Nece228> theres no announcement in kde.org
<kalorin> does anyone know what the deal is with getting a commercial dvd to play under linux?
<jussi01> Nece228: kde4 support is in #kubuntu-kde4
<Nece228> thasnks
<jussi01> !dvd | kalorin
<ubottu> kalorin: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<kalorin> k
<Pooh22> nevermind, the url in trash.desktop is supposed to point to trash:/ (which magically resolves to ~/local/Share/Trash)
<bibstha> how can i disable the touchpad on my laptop?
<koyji> ?
<koyji> anything going on in here?
<ronr_laptop> hi, my kubuntu laptop always starts with the lowest possible brightness (and comes back from a screen blank with the lowest possible brightness), how can I set the default brightness (this is an issue both in X as in console)?
<Rudd-O> hey there guys, heavy question: I have 64bit xeon and am running hardy 32 bit.  What do I need to run the 64bit kernel and compiler, but keep the other 32 bit software as it is installed?
<ronr_laptop> Rudd-O: I'd say chroot the 32-bit and do a reinstall for 64 bit (from where you can use the chrooted 32 bit environment), debian used to have some good docs on that issue (dating back from the time a lot of heaviliy used software wasn't available for 64 bite yet)
<Rudd-O> that is viable, ronr_laptop , thanks, I will map it out
<Avenhawk> hi @ all
<pag> hi Avenhawk :-)
<bluelife> hey everybody
<bluelife> can i ask smth about kde4 or should i go to that channel?
<pag> bluelife, afaik you can ask, but #kubuntu-kde4 is probably more able to provide an answer ;)
<bluelife> thanx pag,already there:)
<DarkAudit> I installed apt-build, and *tried* to install the pan newsreader with sudo apt-build install pan. When it was finished compiling, apt instead downloaded and installed the binary from the regular Ubuntu repositories. It did the same thing even after I manually added my build directory to sources.list. I had to eventually install the built package manually. This morning Adept sees the precompiled pan as an upgrade, when it's the 
<sven_oostenbrink> Hi there! Is there a utility / script / whatever available that could give knetworkmanager (or maybe the eth port directly) a kick in the nuts whenever the wireless interface suddenly is no longer responding to pings? Im going crazy here with this problem where every 5 minutes, my wifi suddenly disconnects.. well, it does not disconnect, everything looks ok, I just loose connection with my wifi AP and only a reconnect can fix it..
<sven_oostenbrink> Hi there! Is there a utility / script / whatever available that could give knetworkmanager (or maybe the eth port directly) a kick in the nuts whenever the wireless interface suddenly is no longer responding to pings? Im going crazy here with this problem where every 5 minutes, my wifi suddenly disconnects.. well, it does not disconnect, everything looks ok, I just loose connection with my wifi AP and only a reconnect can fix it..
<Rudd-O> sven_oostenbrink: hmmm
<Rudd-O> if you were using wpa_supplicant, you could run a cronjob every minute that runs a ping and if ping dosnt succeed, you could ifdown ifup the interface
<Rudd-O> but since it's knetworkmanager...
<Rudd-O> I mean in theory you could send it a dcop message, but cron runs in a separate context, with no concept of the dcop session that knetworkmanager is using
<sven_oostenbrink> Rudd-O: maybe this could be a nice feat for (k)networkmanager?
<DarkAudit> I moved the line deb file:/var/cache/apt-build/repository apt-build main to the top of sources.list and adept still sees the precompiled binary of pan as an upgrade, even though it's the same version as the one I ran through apt-build
<Avenhawk> i had a question i install kubuntu on ubuntu now i am working on KDE/kubuntu did i have now kubuntu and ubuntu or is this only ubuntu with an kubuntu UI ??
<The_ManU_212> hi
<pag> Avenhawk, kubuntu and ubuntu share same core system
<The_ManU_212> what happened with the official servers?
<The_ManU_212> W: Konnte http://de.packages.medibuntu.org/dists/hardy/non-free/binary-i386/Pack                                                                                                 ages.gz nicht holen  404 Not Found [IP: 87.98.242.10 80]
<rickest> Avenhawk: All *buntus are essentially the same, it's just the top layer that changes beween U and K and if both are installed, you can even switch back and forth
<pag> The_ManU_212, medibuntu are not official servers - they're probably just down atm
<The_ManU_212> pag: ok and why?, is this bad for installing something?
<Avenhawk> ah ok thanks for this info , hmm thats nice i think i loved kb more than ub because i liked KDE more =))
<pag> The_ManU_212, why what? they're proably down because of problems with banwidh or servers - I don't know more details
<The_ManU_212> pag: ah ok, do you think the use of medibuntu is good?
<The_ManU_212> e.g. win32codecs
<DarkAudit> I installed build-essential. I installed apt-build, and set it to athlon 64. The setup did NOT add the directory to my sources.list, even when it asked me if I wanted it to. When I did "sudo apt-build install pan", the package downloaded the necessary files to compile the package and started the compile. When it finished all that, it downloaded and installed the package from  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main anyway, as i
<Githzerai> The_ManU_212: sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring  then try again sudo apt-get update && install
<The_ManU_212> Githzerai: why do i need now this keyring?
<pag> The_ManU_212, depends on how you define 'good' - they might become handy in some situations, but on the other hand I've done wonderfully without them. it also depends on your juridiction; afaik downloading those codecs isn't legal in some countries (not sure though..)
<Githzerai> The_ManU_212: to download key required for medibuntu repo.....
<The_ManU_212> pag: ah ok
<The_ManU_212> Githzerai: but it worked fine all the months since now without???
<Githzerai> The_ManU_212: couldn't work fine without it....
<The_ManU_212> Githzerai: but today its the first time taht i get this 404 error
<The_ManU_212> Githzerai: i remember that i added some key via wget, isnt it the same?
<pag> The_ManU_212, it should be the same...
<Githzerai> The_ManU_212: add same key again
<The_ManU_212> pag: there is a key in adept (this graphical tool) listed of 2006 for medibuntu but this medibuntu-keyring, isnt installed, and the only error i get is this temporary 404, but no with authentication.... why is this "double"?
<The_ManU_212> Githzerai: look^
<jussi01> I thought medibuntu was down...
<DarkAudit> even with deb file:/var/cache/apt-build/repository apt-build main in my sources.list, apt-build will complile fine, then go right ahead and download and install the precompiled binary anyway, totally defeating the point of using apt-build in the first place. Something has gone wrong with setting apt-build up. What is it?
<rickest> jussi01: it was yesterday morning
<pag> The_ManU_212, because there first was a normal way, but then somebody decided that copypasteing one command is too hard for new users and created a package (which still forces a new user to either copypaste or fiddle around adept...)
<Becker_11> My laptop won't boot from a cd. It has done many times before. I think GRUB maybe getting in the way some how. How can I remove GRUB and restore my MBR pls??
<DarkAudit> deb file:/var/cache/apt-build/repository apt-build main is the same priority level as the rest of the repositories. Is that the problem here?
<The_ManU_212> pag: so to add a key with adept and terminal is bad?, what to do, remove the manually added key and install the package?
<pag> The_ManU_212, they both do _exactly_ the same thing
<The_ManU_212> pag: so i dont need to install this package?
<pag> The_ManU_212, it's of course up to you, but I personally think, that you won't get anything from installing the package
<pag> The_ManU_212, if I were you, I'd check if the URL in sources.list is same as provided on medibuntu's site
<The_ManU_212> pag ok
<spiel_mit_feuer> ive been spending the last few days setting on linux to work best for me.. now that im just about finished, im ready to help anyone that may need it
<EnMasse187> guys
<EnMasse187> how do i check my router assigned ip?
<EnMasse187> like the 192.168.1.100
<EnMasse187> ip?
<EnMasse187> how do i check that?
<EnMasse187> in ubuntu?
<ubunturos> EnMasse187: type 'ifconfig -a'  to find out that
<ubunturos> EnMasse187: alternately, you could use KNetworkManager to find out that
<isleshocky78> ﻿I upgraded my kubuntu 8.04 install to use kde4.1 (kde4.0.98). Now when I boot the computer I get a alert window saying "Cannot open theme file @@@ToBeReplaceByDesktopBase@@@". I then get the command line prompt to login. If I login and run startx then kde runs fine. Any idea on the error?
<alanx> EnMasse187: sudo route
<EnMasse187> yes
<EnMasse187> working
<genii> EnMasse187: ifconfig    will usually show you the configuration of the machine. If you need to see what it's using for default route the  route  command usually has that
<EnMasse187> thank you :)
<EnMasse187> hey guys
<EnMasse187> where do i learn all these commands?
<spiel_mit_feuer> alan, dont you mean root?
<alanx> no
<jussi01> isleshocky78: #kubuntu-kde4 for kde4 support
<isleshocky78> kk
<isleshocky78> jussi01: Thanks
<spiel_mit_feuer> does anyone know how to check how much space is left on a partition?
<Ein> i am having problems running kde4 over ltsp on hardy,
<Ein> has anyone tried this yet?
<pag> spiel_mit_feuer, "df -h -x tmpfs -x devpts -x usbfs"
<ubunturos> EnMasse187: you can learn few of them from http://linuxcommand.org
<spiel_mit_feuer> which one pag?
<spiel_mit_feuer> or do i type that full line?
<pag> spiel_mit_feuer, that's one command
<pag> spiel_mit_feuer, df -h also works, but the output is a bit uglier
<spiel_mit_feuer> seriously?
<spiel_mit_feuer> thats accurate?
<spiel_mit_feuer> umm wow
<spiel_mit_feuer> this full install of ubuntu with kde 3.5.9, and many apps and libs i added, still only uses 2.5g total on the 15gb / partition
<spiel_mit_feuer> i knew 10gb would have been enough
<grendal_prime> i got compiz installed and its working..but i want to play around with like the cube pager thing..I have it enabled but i cant figure out how to enable it.
<spiel_mit_feuer> and why is my /home partition taking up 11?
<grendal_prime> this advanced desktop settings control panel thang kinda blows.
<spiel_mit_feuer> oh.. wait.. thats right.. 9gb of music
<spiel_mit_feuer> vista would be taking up 15gb for the base install alone
<spiel_mit_feuer> ... and people i know wonder why im using linux.. well thanks for the help
<DarkAudit> spiel_mit_feuer: 9 gigs of music? small time :)
<spiel_mit_feuer> i know.. its not much music.. only 1,000 songs, but its al i really listen to
<tue> Hey, im looking for a program that does the following: I have a video file in some format (mpeg4, divx, whatever) and some subtitles. I want them burned to dvd in the standard dvd format (mpeg2?). I dont care about fancy menu graphics, etc., nor that its a kde specific program. Have any of you guys found a good non-crashing solution?
<genii> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.6-0.0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1128 kB, installed size 2592 kB
<tue> genii: thanks :-) .
<genii> tue: No problem
<joe_> i need some help cuz everytime i try to open Sound Juicer CD Extractor it gives me this Sound Juicer could not find any CD-ROM drives to read but then again i do have a cd in my cd drive so i don't know what's the problem can someone please give me a hand to find out what the problem is?
<genii> Why not use a native KDE app like K3B to rip with?
<joe_> i never thought of that, thnx for the help
<tue> joe_: iirc there is even an io slave you can use for extracting mp3 files from a cd (but i might remember wrongly...)
<joe_> ok
<tue> something like mp3:/media/cdrom (OR SOMETHING!) its properly not ported to kde4 yet, but its mighty cool :-)
<joe_> cuz i'm try'n to put songs onto my zen device
<joe_> kool
<joe_> thnx
<joe_> great now i have another problem
<joe_> hope someone can help me out???
<joe_> i am tried to open Adept Installer but it give's me an error
<joe_> ????
<Klanticus> hi... where may I find help with problems using kubuntu 8.10?
<Githzerai> joe_: what error ?
<joe_> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude).
<joe_> Would you like to attempt to resolve this problem? No will enter read-only mode and Cancel to quit and resolve this issue yourself.
<Githzerai> joe_: u have two package managers running. exit one
<tue> joe_: eh... try to close everything adept-ish you have open. might be an automatic update, then it should stop soon....
<joe_> got it
<jussi01> :)
<joe_> thnx again for the help
<tue> otherwise run ps -e and see if there is some adept or apt'ish program running, then issue a killall...
<joe_> :)
<Klanticus> any kubuntu dev here?
<rickest> Klanticus: just ask your question
<joe_> so how can i make my graphics card do 3D acelerition instead of 2D acelerition?
<Klanticus> rickest: I'm using kubuntu 8.10 alpha1, and just got a problem after an update... kdm isn't starting anymore
<tue> joe_: what kind of card?
<tue> joe_: you mean like compiz?
<joe_> it's nvidia ntn2 model 64/model 64pro
<Klanticus> rickest: I don't know if this is the right place to talk about an alpha version
<joe_> ntn*
<joe_> tnt2*
<genii> Klanticus: #ubuntu+1 for Ibex
<Klanticus> genii: thanks
<emons> hi guys... installed nvidia last drivers after the first reboot resolution is 640x480 and i can't set it back to 1440x900 any idea? im a newbie dunno much about terminals and commands... anyone can help?
<tue> okay... well, i got an ati x1300, som im not much help :-) . Since its nividia, you might have a chance. If i was you, i would try to search google...
<emons> i did mate
<joe_> how to i put avi to dvd useing ubuntu?
<tue> joe_: the only good advice i can give: be carefull about monkeying to much around in xorg.conf . (k)ubuntu does a really good job, and if you got some bad settings there it can cause problems later on...
<joe_> ok, kool, got it
<emons> and i found that if u dont delete a certain file before to install the new drivers linux is gonna reboot with its generic bla bla driver4s and is gonna screw it
<emons> thatz what happened, now how do i get out of it?
<joe_> how can i rip mp3?
<genii> joe_: K3B but you need the mp3 codecs as well.
<makdaknife> joe_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
<joe_> so that i can put then onto my zen portible device?
<genii> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<joe_> i did try to use k3b but it wouldn't work
<joe_> but i'll try again if u want me to
<makdaknife> joe_: see the medibuntu link above
<makdaknife> joe_: also the CDRipping link
<joe_> yeah
<joe_> great, K3B Give's me an error while i'm try'n to rip my cd here
<joe_> the error is command failed
<jussi01> which command?
<joe_> i'm try'n to rip a cd use'n K3B and it wont let me
<joe_> so now i'm gett'n pissed off about it cuz i do like to use ubuntu but @ the same time i'm a newbie when it comes to linux but i'm gonna learn linux if it kill's me
<genii> joe_: Did you add the medibuntu repositories, then install mp3 codecs? If not then k3b won't know yet about mp3 formats
<joe_> i don't know how
<ilkin> hi everyone
<jussi01> hrm, shouldnt installing kubuntu-restricted-extras fix that?
<joe_> remember i don't know much when it come's to linux
<joe_> i know very little
<joe_> but still learning to get the hang of linux
<ilkin> is there defragmentator program for Kubuntu?
<jussi01> joe_: try installing kubuntu-restricted-extras
<genii> joe_: You need to follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu      and then after adding medibuntu to your system, install package named libk3b2-extracodecs
<jussi01> !defrag | ilkin
<ubottu> ilkin: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<joe_> got it thnx
<genii> ilkin: Linux filesystem automatically optimizes itself so theres no need for something like defrag
<ilkin> and what about temp file cleaner or registry cleaner like ones for XP
<ilkin> ?
<genii> ilkin: No registry in Linux
<genii> (At least not KDE, Gnome has something like it)
<jussi01> sudo apt-get clean    cleans your package cache
<ilkin> that is, after installing and deinstalling programs system remains clean?
<sbattey> apachelogger: ping
<jussi01> ilkin: yes, apart from the cache of packages
<ilkin> sudo apt-get clean --will this command damage funtionality of packages?
<patxi> arrasti on, buenas tardes, good afternoon
<genii> ilkin: No, it only cleans out the cached files from which the application was installed from
<joe_> where can i find libk3d2-extracodecs?
<jussi01> !medibuntu | joe_
<ubottu> joe_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<joe_> but where i don't even kow where to look i did install medibuntu into my system but i don't know wehre to get the codes
<jussi01> joe_: did you follow the instructyions on the medibuntu site?
<joe_> for the other part that i will need to rip cd's onto my system
<joe_> yes
<jussi01> joe_: ok, you should now find that package in adept
<joe_> ok i look for
<genii> joe_: I already gave you the exact page with instructions to add medibuntu to the list of your possible packages. So if you did this, the package you need can be found in Add/Remove now
<joe_> ok i'm srry
<genii> (Adept = Add/Remove)
<Nyad> Hi. how do I view my browsing history with Konquerer
<Nyad> ?
<Nece228> Nyad: press f9 ;)
<Nece228> Nyad: and click on that clock icon in left side of screen
<Nyad> thanks
<Nece228> Nyad: You are welcome
<joe_> i'm look but still don't find anyth'n that would help me out, i'm srry that i'm problem being a pain in the ass but i really do thnx you ppl for help'n me out
<genii> joe_: libk3b2-extracodecs
<joe_> i did type that in and nothing came up
<genii> Lets k3b know about mp3 files and other ones as well like wmv
<joe_> my zen can only handle mp3 song's
<genii> joe_: Did you follow the page at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu to add it to your repository list?
<joe_> i don't know any really good/great p2p programs for linux
<joe_> yes i did
<joe_> but i'll do it again if u want me to
<Nece228> Joe_ amule? ktorrent? transmmision?
<joe_> kool, thnx
<joe_> again
<joe_> :)
<Nece228> Joe_ you are welcome
<genii> joe_: If they are added properly thats fine. Close Add/Remove then try from in Konsole:     sudo apt-get update            then: apt-cache search libk3b2-extracodecs    to see if it shows as a package possible to install
<joe_> show i also do "Then, add the GPG Key: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update" As well?
<joe_> ok
<genii> joe_: That step you just asked about should be done, yes
<joe_> no that's why i asked if i should do that one as well
<joe_> like i said i don't know linux very well but i'm gonna learn if it does kill me one way or another
<genii> joe_: If you don't do the GPG key add, it won't be able to auto install anything from there
<joe_> the one that i did ask about i'm do'n it now
<joe_> ok i'm do'n that one rite now
<joe_> and it's done
<genii> joe_: OK, so try now: apt-cache search libk3b2-extracodecs                                   to see if it shows up
<joe_> but it did fail on Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/gutsy/free/binary-i386/Packages.gzand  E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<genii> joe_: You are using gutsy? Or Hardy?
<joe_> ubuntu 7.10
<genii> OK Gutsy then.
<joe_> i think so
<genii> joe_: Please use pastebin to show us the contents of the file:  /etc/apt/sources.list
<genii> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<joe_> why do u wanna know the contents of the file /ect/apt/sources.list?
 * genii grabs another coffee
<genii> joe_: So that we can make sure the entries there are properly formed and that are for the correct version for your box
<joe_> ok and it is gutsy
<genii> I suspect a missing "deb" or "deb-src" type of error in front of the url but need to check the file to make sure
<joe_> here i'll post the sources.list
<joe_> srry about that i didn't know that it was gonna do that i'm srry
<joe_> but what did u want to know about sources.list?
<joe_> genii: what did u want to know about my sources.list?
<bobJR> ive got a good  question how do you install beryl on kubuntu 8.04 i went to the install page on beryl project page under ubuntu its not there
<genii> joe_: To reiterate "So that we can make sure the entries there are properly formed and that are for the correct version for your box" and also I suspect a missing "deb" or "deb-src" type of error in front of the url but need to check the file to make sure
<admin_> Hey guys, I'm having a problem with a cd being recognized/mounted. I have a commercial music cd (not burned by me or whatever), but I put it in here, and nothing happens. I tried to do the same thing with a cdrw I have, and everything works perfectly. Is there some kinda special bypass I need for loading a music cd?
<genii> Music cds just get played, not mounted
<matthewell> hi
<macnoob> join #ubuntu-nl
<admin_> genii: well whatever, nothing works with it
<genii> bobJR: Beryl no longer exists, was merged back into Compiz. So visit #compiz-fusion channel for assistance on that
<joe_>  genii: they r both in there i see them like everywhere in the sources.list
<bobJR> thanks
<genii> joe_: And at the beginning of the medibuntu lines is word    deb    ?
<bobo> hey everyone hows yalls day going so far
<joe_> yes deb is there
<genii> joe_: so: deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free                 and: deb-src http://packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free          is correct there?
<joe_> and medibuntu.list is in /ect/apt/sources.list.d
<bobo> whats the command to upgrade to kde4
<genii> Ah, yes I forgot medibuntu now installs sub-files instead of additions to original sources.list
<Githzerai> bobo: there is no upgrade they coexist side by side ;) check here http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1rc1
<joe_> the deb http://packages.deditbuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free and deb-src http://packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free is in medibuntu.list in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<bobo> ok thanks for the info
<joe_> bobo: why do u care about the info???
<bobo> i meant for the kde4 info
<joe_> o k
<joe_>  genii can u stll help me out or what?
<bbeck> I just did an apt-get update/grade which installed a new kernel.  Now my wireless and sound doesn't work.  Has anyone else noticed this problem?
<genii> joe_: Trying to see if the error you're getting is some problem of following the instructions on the medibuntu site or possibly https://bugs.launchpad.net/medibuntu/+bug/179769 which I'm reading up on
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 179769 in medibuntu "failed to fetch medibuntu/gutsy/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz" [Undecided,Fix released]
<rdw> hi
<rdw> i got a problem. my friggin kubuntu wanted to update some kde 4.1 packages. so i did it, but it removed gdm and it didnt place /etc/kdm files where it was supposed to
<rdw> so i used older version's /etc/kdm files. but it still wont work
<Githzerai> rdw: #kubuntu-kde4 ;)
<genii> rdw: #kubuntu-kde4 please
<rdw> doh. just read it. i remember
<rdw> sorry
<rdw> forgot
<apachelogger> sbattey: pong
<bobo> sure does take a while to install kde4
<genii> bobo: Well, it's quite a few hundreds of megabytes
<bobo> yeah well i normally download faster than i am now
<sbattey> apachelogger: there is a conflict with the rc1 packages
<bobo> only downloading at about 100kb/s normally download at close to 350kb/s
<sparr> how can i save my (ALSA) volume levels so they restore when i reboot?
<andare>  genii what package did u want for me to get again for medibuntu???
<andare>  genii: it's me joe
<genii> andare: libk3b2-extracodecs
<CrocoJet> hi for all
<andare>  genii: cuz i'm @ http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/k/k3b
<ahmos> hi, is there any reason that kubuntu 8.04 with kde 3.5.9 doesn't have a splash screen
<CrocoJet> exist some browser for internet that use qt3 or qt4 ?
<CrocoJet> (libs)
<CrocoJet> really is terrible to use forefox with gtk look
<CrocoJet> forefox = firefox
<andare>  genii: are you still there?
<genii> andare: Yup
<andare>  genii when i'm done installing the package what else is there to do to make sure that i can rip cd's to my computer useing ubuntu???
<genii> andare: K3B should now be able to rip audio CD to mp3, so testing that is not a bad idea
<genii> !info gtk-qt-engine CrocoJet
<ubottu> 'crocojet' is not a valid distribution
<genii> !info gtk-qt-engine | CrocoJet
<andare>  genii: ok i'm gonna give it a shot rite now then i'll let u know what's go'n on
<ubottu> crocojet: gtk-qt-engine (source: gtk-qt-engine): theme engine using Qt for GTK+ 2.x. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.8-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 100 kB, installed size 476 kB
<genii> CrocoJet: That package can make GTK apps follow whatever QT theme you use and they look a bit less painful
<CrocoJet> genii: thanks information
<genii> np
<andare>  genii:  GGGGRRR!!! it still isn't work'n i don't know what the fuck i'm do'n wrong and now i'm really start'n to get pissed off not @ u but @ my computer
<Pici> andare: Please watch the language in here.
<andare>  pici: i'm srry but my computer is really start'n to piss me off big time
<tdn> How do I create a script that automatically runs when a USB storage device is inserted? I have read http://dventurin.wordpress.com/2007/04/01/udev-action-add-remove/, but it is not very explanatory.
<andare>  should i reinstall ubuntu and maybe that will hopefully fix my problem that i do with my computer cuz i would like to rip cd's to my computer and i know that it can work???
<wesley__> how do i switch to kdm-kde4 ?
<genii> andare: The libk3b2-extracodecs will let k3b play mp3 but to encode to mp3 I think another thing may be needed, like liblame0
<genii> wesley__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm                      if you currently use kdm. If gdm then substitute that in the command. Choose the login manager from there
<andare>  so then what do i need make sure that i can rip cd's to my computer and make sure that it does work with no problems???
<Lichte> Is there a way to keep firefox from installing 85 gnome apps when I try to install it???
<andare>  i'm gonna remind everyone that my computer was make for windows 2000 and that i'm a newbie when it comes to linux
<genii> andare: Try the package i just suggested eg: liblame0
<andare>  genii: ok i'll give it a shot
<Lichte> ah....aptitude -R
<Lichte> That's much better  :)
<andare>  genii: where can i find liblame0 again?
<genii> andare: Try to install it from Add/Remove (Adept) first
<daemon3_opera> It's really annoying, no matter what taskbar I use (compiz v. kwin), I get every window on the system...no matter what window.
<andare>  genii: i did but noth'n came up when i typed in liblame0
<daemon3_opera> ...rather, no matter what desktop.
<enrry> hi
<enrry> i have just had a bad trouble :(
<andare>  genii: i think i'll just reinstall ubuntu and then try to rip a cd to my computer once again and if it doesn't work then i'll install a different linux os and not ubuntu, ok?
<enrry> when updating kernel, it didn't show dialog window asking what to do with menu.lst file
<genii> andare: Make sure you have "proprietary software" checked off at top right. Also in "Edit Software Sources" check off all boxes in tab Kubuntu Software
<trappist> enrry: that's usually automatic
<daemon3_opera> enrry: You shouldn't get a message like that.
<enrry> so, i saw uptade was blocked, I made it show details
<daemon3_opera> I never do.
<enrry> yes if you edit it
<jfr> hi! someone has installed kde 4.1 RC1 without dependenci problems?
<enrry> :)
<DarkAudit> why, after properly installing apt-build through synaptic or adept, would apt then decide to download a precompiled binary when it just completed compiling the same package for the same architecture?
<genii> andare: Since mp3 is a restricted, proprietary format you will have similar issues using it with whatever linux you try since it is anathema to the open source concept of linux.
<enrry> from details view it ewas not possible to choose any entry, so I needed reboot and updating by apt-get update
<andare>  genii: ok and how can i do what u r ask'n me to do?
<enrry> but I could have very big problem if kernel went corrupted
<andare>  genii: i have to remind everyone still that i'm a newbie when it comes to linux
<enrry> since update was blocking while updating kernel
<genii> andare: The instructions I gave of :Make sure you have "proprietary software" checked off at top right. Also in "Edit Software Sources" check off all boxes in tab Kubuntu Software          Are to be done in Add/Remove programs, which the Adept package manager
<White_Pelican> can I install a deb file that says it's for kubuntu 7.04 into hardy?
<andare>  genii: ok do'n it rite now
<andare>  genii: done, now what?
<genii> andare: Cole and repopen Add/Remove    then see if searching for Lame or lame     produces any results
<genii> Bah touchpad
<genii> Close and reopen
<genii> White_Pelican: You can't find the package you require in Hardy ?
<White_Pelican> that is correct genii
<daemon3_opera> Anyone having problems with the taskbar with compiz...yes, I'm event talking about taskbar compiz.
<andare>  genii: ok and i did type in search lame but noth'n came up
<White_Pelican> it's skype
<genii> White_Pelican: Not recommended to install deb files from other distributions. But if you want to try anyhow, use: sudo dpkg -i debfilename.deb
<mefisto__> I think there is a skype for hardy
<White_Pelican> says it's for ubuntu
<White_Pelican> if that is the case mefisto__ then perhaps I need to add something to sources.list
<White_Pelican> I thought I had all that was needed in sources.lst
<mefisto__> White_Pelican: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<genii> andare: OK so close Adept and try from Konsole in this case with: sudo apt-get install liblame0
<genii> Bah. The guy keeps leaving
<daemon3_opera> genii: That's so you can't trak him. :
<daemon3_opera> :)
<genii> daemon3_opera: Not sure why he keeps doing that but makes it difficult to assist properly
<wesley> !adeptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Becker_11> I think there is a problem with my cdrom drive mounting the filesystem. how do I check if its mounted properly and acessable?
<meistah> hallo
<meistah> niemand da??
<genii> Becker_11: the command:  mount                should show it usually mounted at /media/cdrom with filesystem of iso9660 or udf
<Becker_11> genii thx I did that and it's not listed
<White_Pelican> mefisto__, thatnks ofr the link but I'm a little confused
<genii> Becker_11: Does /dev/cdrom         exist?
<Becker_11> genii I did it just now when you mentioned it ... it shows my 3 drive partitions correctly and their filesystems ext2/ext3 and reiserfs but not the cdrom or iso9660
<Becker_11> genii I'm a bit new to this .... how do I check at the terminal
<genii> Becker_11: ls -ld /dev/cd*
<mefisto__> White_Pelican: did you add the repos like it said?
<White_Pelican> do I add what's in the list to the main source.list?
<genii> Becker_11: It should show something like: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2008-07-15 11:51 /dev/cdrom -> scd0
<White_Pelican> that's part of the confusion
<White_Pelican> it created a folder in apt
<Becker_11> genii cannot access /dev/cdrom no such file or directory
<jackcy> join #kubuntu-kde4
<Becker_11> genii tried it with sudo same message
<mefisto__> White_Pelican: copy/paste 2 lines into konsole, the hardy heron line, and the GPG key line
<genii> Becker_11: Does /dev/scd0   exist?
<White_Pelican> ok already did the hardy heron l right now
<Becker_11> genii no
<genii> Becker_11: Then the system is not finding something it considers to be a cdrom
<genii> a cdrom drive
<Becker_11> genii oh btw it's kubuntu 8.04 kde 4
<genii> Becker_11: Is it some external cd drive or an internal one?
<mefisto__> White_Pelican: do the "add GPG key" line, then you can sudo apt-get install skype
<White_Pelican> I'm getting an error message on the add gpg line
<White_Pelican> hang on and I will do a pastebin
<Becker_11> genii internal laptop
<White_Pelican> mefisto__, http://pastebin.com/m4688bcfa
<White_Pelican> is all that normal and should I say yes?
<mefisto__> White_Pelican: ignore the error and say Y to install medibuntu-keyring
<White_Pelican> ty :)
<genii> Becker_11: My first suspicion is that the cd drive has has a hardware failure
<Becker_11> genii ok ...
<genii> Becker_11: When you look in the bios of your laptop, does it show the cd drive is being recognised there?
<Becker_11> genii many thanks for your time I must go kid is sick and crying thankyou
<bobo> can i use awn with kubuntu
<White_Pelican> mefisto__, W: Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/hardy/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz  510 Not Extended [IP: 87.98.242.110 80]
<kkathman> bobo try cairo-dock I think you'll be happier with that than AWN :)
<bobo> how do i get it
<bobo> repos
<bobo> adept
<ilkin> hi again
<bobo> micah
<mefisto__> White_Pelican: try it again. seems like trouble connecting to the server
<ilkin> is there any soft for viewing windows help files .chm?
<White_Pelican> so retry the command later?
<trappist> ilkin: kchmviewer
<trappist> also chmsee and xchm
<ilkin> thank you
<White_Pelican> I retried the command and it looks like it went through, so now apt-get install skype?
<bobo> does cairo-dock have a launcher feature to it
<White_Pelican> ok skype is coming in
<White_Pelican> thanks for your help
<mefisto__> White_Pelican: yes
<White_Pelican> :)
<White_Pelican> during the last update, it wanted to install kde 4.1 rc1, what's your recommendation, mefisto__ ?
<mefisto__> White_Pelican: I don't use kde4, so don't really know
<White_Pelican> ok fair enough
<White_Pelican> my base system is kde 3 though
<White_Pelican> I'm simply testing out kde 4 and playing certain kde4 games
<White_Pelican> as far a I'm concerned (as well as kde), it's just a testing branch, not ready for prime time as I am fond of putting it
 * genii sips
<mefisto__> I'm installing kde4.1 now
<voyager_> sorry one question...   in kubuntu-es no people
<voyager_> why?
<genii> voyager_: Probably because most people find assistance in English from this channel instead
<voyager_> ok thanks
<voyager_> ok, this is my dude for kubuntu-es:   i'cant install s5 (openoffice presentation, slidy...)  i' need make a presentation...  others program please...    sorry my horrible english
<joshual> hey folks anyone have a screenshot of kde 4.1 RC1 ?
<genii> voyager_: Perhaps pyslide    Although I have not used it and so cannot offer any opinion or assistance on it
<voyager_> ok thanks
<engineer> are kde4.1 packages available?
<joshual> i think so
<genii> engineer: Perhaps ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<engineer> ye deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main
<voyager_> i'can running pyslide in others machines whithout kubuntu or python???
<PHANT0Ma> hello, can anybody give /boot dir from kubuntu 8.04?
<jpetso> wah, panic. kdepimlibs5 is already updated to rc1, but kmail and libkdepim4-kde4 are not
<bobo> god i love this os its awesome
<rickest> hear, hear!
<enrry> goodnight!
<moshe> hi, i have ~/.ssh/id_rsa private key which is password protected, so ssh in console asks me for the password of the key every time before the password of remove user. the problem is that in GUI (ex. kio in konqueror) it also thinks that the password entered is for the key and not for remote user. is there a way to disable checking for private key password in gui? thanks
<moshe> *remove=remote
<opression> hey..
<opression> any online for help?
<engineer> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<engineer> !anyone
<bob3213243_>  what is a video chat program that will work with ichat?
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<moshe> engineer: like me right? :P still no one answers :(
<opression> how to install kubuntu, i have 800mhz 256 ram.. 10gb hdd, my old comp.. wubi say.. : you need 256mb memory
<engineer> put the cd one
<engineer> and install it
<engineer> on*
<engineer> no moshe
<opression> i can't
<opression> i'm from bosnia, and don't known supper english
<engineer> moshe if you get no answer, either no one knows or no one cares
<opression> can't open wubi
<opression> wubi say : you need at least 256mb of memory to run the installer
<opression> :S
<moshe> :-\
<opression> i'm have 256 memory :-) Lhol
<engineer> hmm
<genii> Probably your onboard video card is chewing up the motherboard ram and leaving you with less than 256 available
<opression> look :)
<engineer> ye, some system reserved ram
<Babuto> hi, i can't connect internet with ethernet. Is there anyone to help ?
<engineer> Babuto sudo dhclient
<engineer> and your problem description is rather poor
<engineer> no queries ffs
<engineer> damn frenchies
<opression> my problem
<opression> look : http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/4708/14331690ck3.jpg
<Babuto> sorry
<mazinga> hi boy, i have problem for DVD original and Kaffeine...
<engineer> opression have you tried using the live cd?
<engineer> and installing it from kubuntu
<opression> i'm use live cd.. :S
<engineer> ye but from windows
<opression> ya..
<engineer> use it from linux
<opression> don't have installed linux
<engineer> Babuto so is your card down
<engineer> opression run the live cd after your computer boots
<opression> in bios?
<opression> i'm n00b mean.. help me
<Babuto> no it works well on windows with the same connection
<Babuto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27557/
<engineer> the cd should boot
<engineer> not the hard disk
<engineer> change the boot sequence if needed
<engineer> Babuto ping www.google.com
<engineer> tell me the output of that
<Babuto> it works
<engineer> you're connected then
<Babuto> but it just doesn't work
<engineer> what doesn't work
<Babuto> i can't browse
<engineer> tried different browsers
<genii> dns
<Babuto> i tried
<engineer> check if you have proxies set
<opression> engineer, don't have free space on HDD i have only 2gb.. ?? it's error? :S
<engineer> opression windows is installed i suppose
<engineer> and occupying some space
<awkward_moment> Is anyone having a problem with the taskbar in compiz?
<engineer> no
<jussi01> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jussi01> crap, wrong window... oh well
<genii> awkward_moment: Ask in #compiz-fusion please
<engineer> wtf
<DarkAudit> I tried again, this time through synaptic. Apt-build is building packages, then downloading and installing the package from the regular ubuntu repositories. There is NO local repository line in sources.list, even after dpkg asks me if I want to put the line there. There *is* the line in sources.list.save, but does that mean anything? I had to have missed something setting apt-build up in Hardy, but WHAT?
<josa> where can i change login and logoff sounds
<mefisto__> josa: systemsettings > notifications
<josa> ah.. missed the "source" pull down menu
<josa> the next question would be how to make the sounds work :/. everything except system sounds work
<Babuto> engineer ?
<engineer> yeah?
<Babuto> i can do an apt-get install x but not apt-get update. That stucks on [Waiting for headers] [Waiting for headers] [Waiting for headers] [Waiting for headers] ...
<Babuto> and i don't have any proxy set
<genii> Repo timing out
<engineer> choose a different rep
<Babuto> but the repo i have are working
<Babuto> http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu mainly
<Babuto> i can even ping it
<Babuto> but i can't browse (firefox or konqueror)
<[GuS]> guys,... i've download the Qt package to re-build the packge since i need its phonon lib enabled on compilation... but it seems that needs gst headers, even when i install it, still fails to compile it. Any solution? any tip?¿
<Babuto> and i can't browse with lynx neither
<engineer> Babuto do the browsers have proxies set?
<Babuto> no
<The_Zodiac> hola
<Nece228> ahoy!
<Babuto> you don't have any other idea ?
<The_Zodiac> spangish???
<The_Zodiac> spanglish
<The_Zodiac> ???
<genii> !es | The_Zodiac
<ubottu> The_Zodiac: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<The_Zodiac> ok bye
<Babuto> thanks anyway for the help
<bob3213243_>  ugh, I am having no luck getting video chat setup with OSX. Not sure what to do.
<ahmed> i downloaded realplayer1.bin how to install it???
<partha_> ahmed: why do you need realplayer? You can use mplayer to view realplayer files.
<ahmed> partha_: i want to listen to radio streaming its a site which have radio its ot play i thought it need real player
<engineer> !bin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin
<engineer> ahmed ./file.bin
<DarkAudit> there's and apt-build file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d, should it be names apt-build.list like the other files in that directory are?
<ahmed> engineer: i didnt get what u said
<genii> ahmed: Follow instruction posted by the user called TheMacOne here: http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-install-the-realplayer-multimedia-player His post is about two thirds of the way down the page
<ahmed> genii: thanks iĺl try
<partha_> ahmed: hi. But I had to logout. Did you ask me something?
<ahmed>  partha_: i want to listen to radio streaming its a site which have radio its ot play i thought it need real player
<partha_> You might try that with mplayer or kaffeine. If it has a browser based interface, then mozilla mplayer plugin might work.
<partha_> ahmed: I had problems before installing the real player binaries..
<ahmed> u think its not the solution??
<partha_> ahmed: you mean mplayer?
<ahmed> partha_: i mean u think that if i install realplayer it will not make the radio work
<partha_> ahmed: If you manage to install real player it should work. I had trouble installing real player. Then again that might be for 64 bit.
<admin_> hey guys, I have a problem with apt with a dependency, happened before and someone explained what to do quickly , possibly with --force, I don't remmber. Here's the pastebin of it http://kubuntu.pastebin.org/51666
<ahmed> partha_; i already have movie player and rhythum music player installed
<partha_> ahmed: do you have mozilla-mplayer package installed?
<ahmed> partha_:dont know let me check?
<ahmed> partha_: it doesnt appears with extentions and addons of firwfox
<partha_> can you try typing about:plugins in firefox address bar?
<partha_> admin_: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite <package_location>
<admin_> partha_: what would package location be
<ahmed> partha_: do u mean this Windows Media Player Plug-in 10 (compatible; Totem)
<partha_> in your case /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-icons-oxygen_4%3a4.0.98-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa1_all.deb
<partha_> admin_: /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-icons-oxygen_4%3a4.0.98-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa1_all.deb
<partha_> admin_: then do apt-get upgrade again
<admin_> thanks partha_ , it worked :)
<partha_> you are welcome
<kdavid> hello I have Kubuntu and I am trying to load pictures fron either usb or from my camera but nothing seems to detect anything what can I do?
<partha_> admin_: you are welcome
<admin_> kdavid: try to use gtkam as root, I have a similar problem
<ahmed> partha_: do u mean this Windows Media Player Plug-in 10 (compatible; Totem)
<kdavid> how do I use gtkam as root?
<admin_> kdavid: after you install it, run in a terminal:  sudo gtkam
<partha_> ahmed: no. You should see something like  "Realplayer 9 mplayerplug-in"
<kdavid> ok I'll try it
<ahmed> partha_:Helix DNA Plugin: RealPlayer G2 Plug-In Compatible (compatible; Totem)
 * genii is tempted to rant about using sudo for graphical apps but refrains
<partha_> Can you open up a konsole and type in sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer?
<ahmed> partha_: ok
<vipex> yay!" Anyone knows can i buy new graphic card  to my laptop:O?
<kdavid> lolol I loaded it but it seems to freeze
<trappist> vipex: very unlikely.  it's probably built into the motherboard.
<engineer> you can't
<genii> vipex: There are some external USB video cards but I wouldn't really recommend one
<vipex> Umm but if i drive it from cd.?
<kdavid> admin I loaded it but it seems to freeze
<Walzmyn> !component
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about component
<Walzmyn> !module
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about module
 * Walzmyn frowns
<Babuto> hi, is there someone to help ? I have problem with my internet connection (ethernet). I can ping but i can't do anything else
<Walzmyn> oh, no wonder the bot wasn't helpful, i'm on the wrong tab :)
<engineer> ...
<kdavid> aanyone else having digital camera troubles?
<kdavid> camera
<MementoMori> hi
<kdavid> digital camera
<MementoMori>  which package has the documentation for posix/kernel API ?
<kdavid> usb
<MementoMori> i searched for manpages with aptitude but i found nothing relevant
<MementoMori> !manpages
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about manpages
<MementoMori> !manpage
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about manpage
<kdavid> Kubuntu does'nt seem to recognize usb connections
<MementoMori> !documentation
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<jussi01> !repeat | kdavid
<ubottu> kdavid: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<genii> Babuto: Get from http://www.robtex.com/dns/tiscali.fr.html the IPs for your ISP's nameservers and then put these IP numbers into the file /etc/resolv.conf   in a way like: nameserver 213.36.80.2                for instance
<jussi01> !man | MementoMori
<ubottu> MementoMori: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or type man:/ in Konqueror's location bar. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<MementoMori> jussi01: my problem is i miss the manpages i need
<jussi01> MementoMori: is there something in /usr/share/doc ?
<MementoMori> jussi01: and i dont know which package provide them
<josa> http://www.geocities.com/smcameron/redhat_doc_rant.html :)
<MementoMori> jussi01: it seems like i miss all chap 3
<MementoMori> kdavid: which kind of usb device?
<DarkAudit> apt-build install package is supposed to install the package it *just built*, correct?
<ahmed> partha_: i installed it and the radio worked thanks man
<Babuto> hi, is there someone to help ? I have problem with my internet connection (ethernet). I can ping but i can't do anything else
<genii> Babuto: Geez. I just gave you the answer you needed.
<Babuto> sorry genii i hadn't seen it
<genii> Babuto: Get from http://www.robtex.com/dns/tiscali.fr.html the IPs for your ISP's nameservers and then put these IP numbers into the file /etc/resolv.conf   in a way like: nameserver 213.36.80.2                for instance
<MementoMori> Babuto: try ping 208.69.34.231
<kdavid> MementoMori: well I have been trying to use a external usb outlet and used my sd card on a card slot. Also I tried directly from a camera in a usb port nothing seems to work
<MementoMori> Babuto: if it works add working nameserver to your configuration
<genii> MementoMori: He has some dns issue, he can ping but broswser et al that use fqdn don't resolve
<Babuto> ping 208.69.34.231 works
<partha_> ahmed: welcome
<MementoMori> genii: tell Babuto opendns nameserver address so he can do a echo "nameserver IP" > /etc/resolv.conf
<Babuto> MementoMori i'm here ^^
<MementoMori> kdavid: unplug the usb device camera from your pc
<MementoMori> and open a konsole
<kdavid> ok
<MementoMori> Babuto: so search the opendns nameserver address and do a:
<Babuto> how ?
<MementoMori> Babuto: echo "nameserver xx.yy.xx.hh" > /etc/resolv.conf
<MementoMori> Babuto: you are right
<Babuto> i already added it
<MementoMori> Babuto: where?
<Babuto> in /etc/resolv.conf
<genii> Babuto: echo "nameserver 213.36.80.2" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolv.conf;echo "nameserver 213.36.80.4" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolv.conf                     these are the nameserver IP of your internet provider Tiscali
<MementoMori> kdavid: are you ready?
<kdavid> yes
<MementoMori> ok write this command:
<genii> Babuto: After those two commands try to ping by name. Like: ping google.com
<MementoMori> kdavid: tail -f /var/log/messages
<Babuto> ping www.google.com was already working
<MementoMori> kdavid: now plug your dev and paste all the new lines here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<MementoMori> kdavid: tell me when you are ready
<genii> Babuto: Unclick "Work Offline" in File menu of Firefox
<Babuto> it's not clicked
<Babuto> now, when i try to ping : unknown host www.google.om
<Babuto> now, when i try to ping : unknown host www.google.com
<MementoMori> kdavid: are you writing the lines by hand?
<Babuto> what can i do next ?
<MementoMori> Babuto: do you have windows on your pc?
<kdavid> no I just pasted it
<Babuto> yes
<MementoMori> kdavid: gimme the link
<kdavid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27582/
<Babuto> but the problem isn't coming from here, because i can connect on others ethernet networks
<MementoMori> Babuto: when you connect to internet do you use a username and password?
<Babuto> no, i just have to plug the ethernet cable
<Babuto> all my windows network is perfectly working
<genii> Babuto: sudo dhclient -r eth0;sudo dhclient eth0                         then try ping test by name again
<Babuto> my connection is on eth1
<genii> Babuto: Substitute eth# name accordingly then
<MementoMori> kdavid: you copy-pasted before you have plugged your device?
<Babuto> ping name now works
<genii> Babuto: You have an actual other ethernet adapter in there? That could explain the problem partly
<kdavid> this one was when I plugged in the device you want it the other way?
<MementoMori> no
<Babuto> i have several computers connected by ethernet to my modem
<DarkAudit> first things first. If I install apt-build, and use the command sudo apt-build install (package), is the locally built package going to be the one installed ot not?
<Babuto> (the one i am talking from, for example)
<MementoMori> kdavid: did you quit the last command?
<genii> Babuto: That doesn't answer my question of how many physical ethernet adapters you have in your computer :)
<kdavid> in terminal no
<Babuto> oh sorry
<Babuto> only one
<MementoMori> quit it with CTRL+C and paste me the lsusb command output
<Babuto> it's weird that i can ping but not browse :/
<genii> Babuto: When ping by name works browsing should work
<Babuto> but it doesn't :(
<Babuto> even lynx www.google.com doesn't work
<Babuto> "HTTP request sent; waiting for response"
<kdavid> MementoMori: I don't know what you mean lsusb command output
<MementoMori> kdavid: did you do CTRL+C?
<genii> Babuto: Were you playing around with firewalls or iptables or such just before this started to happen?
<kdavid> yes
<MementoMori> ok so type in konsole:
<MementoMori> lsusb
<MementoMori> copy the output here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<MementoMori> and tell me the link
<Babuto> iptables ? no the problem is that my internet connection never worked on kubuntu (but i can connect to other ethernet connections)
<kdavid> I typed in lsusb in terminal and nothing happened
<Babuto> i have no firewall nor proxy set
<MementoMori> hit return after lsusb
<kdavid> I did nothing happened
<MementoMori> :)
<MementoMori> kdavid: close your konsole and open it again
<kdavid> do I type anything else in like sudo?
<MementoMori> kdavid: (you surely havent closed the tail logging..)
<MementoMori> no
<kdavid> ok
<MementoMori> in a new konsole run lsusb
<Babuto> MementoMori, genii : do you have any other idea ?
<genii> Babuto: The internet connection works in some capacity obviously.Ping and irc seem to work for you. The browser or browser traffic seems to be the problem.
<DarkAudit> what the bleep am I doing wrong here with apt-build? It *looks* like dpkg set it up correctly, but when I do sudo apt-build install package, the package that just got built is ignored in favor of the regular repository version. What did I miss here??
<Babuto> irc doesn't work !
<Babuto> i'm on another computer
<MementoMori> Babuto: if you have only one eth card and you can ping www names I dont see why you cant browse
<genii> Babuto: Ah, OK. I had thought you were on the same box then.
<Babuto> MementoMori : neither do i
<kdavid> I typed it in then it just blinks with the black cursor underneath
<genii> MementoMori: I'm suspecting some router filtering
<MementoMori> Babuto: try http://208.69.34.231 in your browser
<MementoMori> kdavid: so?
<Babuto> Connecting to 208.69.34.23 ... it doesn't work
<kdavid> just telling you what is happening
<Babuto> it seems that all the http protocol doesn't work
<genii> Babuto: That is why I am suspecting something firewall related
<MementoMori> kdavid: hit return after you write lsusb
<Babuto> is there any firewall pre-installed with kubuntu hardy ?
<kdavid> MementoMori:  I did
<gl4619196> how do i remove my user account?
<genii> Babuto: There shouldn't be, except for default settings of iptables
<Babuto> or may i have to redirect ports in my modem ?
<gl4619196> and add a new one?
<gl4619196> im using kubuntu
<MementoMori> kdavid: maybe the usb subsystem crashed
<MementoMori> kdavid: so do that:
<alan> hola alguien que hable español
<genii> Babuto: Are you able to use browser to get into your modem from kubuntu box?
<MementoMori> kdavid: restart your pc, log here again, plug your dev, open a konsole and run lsusb
<kdavid> ok
<genii> !es | alan
<ubottu> alan: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<MementoMori> kdavid: I'm going to have
<MementoMori> a cigarette
<MementoMori> I'll wait 4 you
<Babuto> not from my kubuntu box
<Babuto> (i tried to open port 80 for the kubuntu box, but it didn't change a thing
<Babuto> )
<genii> gl4619196: Removing a user from inside that same users login is somewhat problemmatic. Easier to add a new one, give them sudo rights, then login there and delete the first one.
<Babuto> (i can't browse the configuration of the modem but i can ping it ...)
<gl4619196> ok but how do i add a new one?
<gl4619196> genii
<genii> Babuto: Were you online when you installed kubuntu?
<Babuto> no but i upgraded my distribution online and i staied several days with a connection so my distribution is up-to-date
<alan> ok muchas gracias ubottu
<genii> gl4619196: sudo adduser newname                      then put them in adm group by:    sudo usermod -G -a adm newname
<Babuto> so ... ? i'll just have to stay on windows ? ;d
<genii> gl4619196: Then you can login with the new name which has sudo rights by belonging to group adm and do: sudo deluser oldname
<MementoMori> Babuto: paste these commands:
<MementoMori> 1) ifconfig eth0
<Babuto> eth1 ?
<MementoMori> 2) cat /etc/resolv.conf
<MementoMori> 3) route -n
<gl4619196> room number?
<gl4619196> what should i type?
<MementoMori> Babuto: 4) ifconfig eth1
<genii> MementoMori: Remember that he has no browser and so therefore no pastebin
<Pepcok^PotLS> hi
<MementoMori> genii: how does he connect here?
<Pepcok^PotLS> would you recomend me any program which let me see animated gif files?
<genii> MementoMori: He's on a second box
<MementoMori> Babuto: ok so wait
<Babuto> MementoMori
<MementoMori> Babuto: run this:
<Babuto> wait i will transfer by an usb key
<MementoMori> Babuto: ifconfig eth0 > conf.txt; ifconfig eth1 >> conf.txt; route -n >> conf.txt; cat /etc/resolv.conf >> conf.txt
<MementoMori> then copy conf.txt on a pendrive and paste it
 * genii hands MementoMori a coffee and some Advils
<MementoMori> Babuto: instead of "ifconfig ethX" run "ifconfig -a"
<MementoMori> genii: I like coffee but I dont know what advils is
<genii> Pepcok^PotLS: All web browsers should be able to display animated gifs
<genii> MementoMori: Heh...Advil = pain reliever, headache medicine, etc
<MementoMori> genii: I dont like this kind of drugs
<MementoMori> genii: I do my yoga meditation ;)
<genii> MementoMori: OK just the coffee then, I'll take the headache relief pills
<Babuto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27587/
<MementoMori> so look at your conf :)
<Babuto> ?
<Pepcok^PotLS> does anybody here uses Konversation? How can I change webrowser used when i click link?
<MementoMori> Babuto: your nameserver maybe is wrong
<MementoMori> Babuto: wait a sec
<MementoMori> Babuto: do this:
<MementoMori> echo "nameserver 208.67.222.222" > /etc/resolv.conf
<MementoMori> and
<MementoMori> echo "nameserver 208.67.220.220 " >> /etc/resolv.conf
<TWood_> Hey I'm having trouble using the kubuntu live cd.  The menu comes up but when I try to boot my computer restarts and I'm back at the menu.  The last message I see is "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, Booting the kernel"
<rene> nogen der ved hvordan man laver en ir reamote til kubuntu
<MementoMori> Babuto: last command has two > !
<genii> Pepcok^PotLS: Settings..Configure Konversation...Behavior...General            check off "Use custom web browser" Then put in the text window next to that the web browser name you want followed by:  '%u'
<genii> Pepcok^PotLS: Then hit Apply
<MementoMori> Babuto: if you cant do this before:
<MementoMori> sudo su -
<genii> MementoMori: Um, he won't be able to add to /etc/resolv.conf that way since it needs admin rights
<Pepcok^PotLS> genii: thans very much
<MementoMori> and the redo the commands
<MementoMori> ok
<MementoMori> sudo su -
<genii> Pepcok^PotLS: You're welcome
<MementoMori> your promtp should change from $ to #
#kubuntu 2008-07-16
<MementoMori> # means you are root
<Babuto> yes i know ^^
<MementoMori> ok
<Babuto> i modified resolv.conf
<Babuto> but there is always the problem
<MementoMori> cat it here
<MementoMori> it should be 2 lines
<Babuto> yes
<timlinux> Hi. Anyone know why the kde4 packages in kubuntu have no menu item icons in the classic menu? e.g. http://www.flickr.com/photos/timlinux/2672742440/sizes/l/
<Babuto> i added them with kate
<genii> MementoMori: echo "something" | sudo tee -a /filename     is recommended so not having to use root console, btw
<Babuto> nameserver 208.67.222.222 and nameserver 208.67.220.220
<MementoMori> genii: you r right but sudo su - is shorther :)
<MementoMori> Babuto: paste in chan :
<MementoMori> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<MementoMori> do you have two different lines?
<Babuto> yes
<MementoMori> ok
<Babuto> the two lines i said
<Babuto> nameserver 208.67.222.222
<Babuto> nameserver 208.67.220.220
<MementoMori> try ping www.google.whatyouwant in a console
<Babuto> it works
<MementoMori> ok
<MementoMori> try with firefox
<Babuto> it doesn't work
<MementoMori> and konqueror
<Xavura> How do I set my keyboard layout to en-GB?
<MementoMori> try with konqueror
<Xavura> It is en-US for some reason
<Babuto> it doesn't work neither
<Babuto> and with lynx neither
<PleXuS> hi all
<Xavura> Anyone? I can't log into my account because the keyboard layout messes up my password
<Babuto> with lynx : "HTTP request sent; waiting for response"
<PleXuS> i got some problem with my mdadm raid 0 disks :s
<Xavura> en-US moves all the symbols
<MementoMori> try: telnet www.google.com 80
<PleXuS> mdadm: no recogniseable superblock on /dev/sda
<PleXuS> and they are ok in raid bios of my intel motherboard :s
<Babuto> Connected to google.navigation.opendns.com
<MementoMori> ????????
<MementoMori> so you still have dns prob!
<Babuto> dns prob ?
<MementoMori> open http://www.opendns.com/ with firefox
<mefistofele> I can't get pcf fonts to install
<Babuto> it doesn't work :(
<MementoMori> try: telnet www.opendns.com 80
<Babuto> Connected to www.opendns.com
<MementoMori> this is really strange!!!!!!!!!!!
<MementoMori> you have no problem but the http protocol!
<genii> MementoMori: I'm suspecting his modem/router
<MementoMori> try open konversation and login here
<Babuto> "Found your hostname" "No identd (auth) response"
<MementoMori> genii: he can connect to http server using tcp/ip
<MementoMori> Babuto: this is ok
<MementoMori> Babuto: does it time out?
<MementoMori> Babuto:  or are you Koordin?
<Babuto> yes i am koordin
<MementoMori> Babuto: I told you!
<Babuto> but it's weird i typed /join #kubuntu
<MementoMori> heheh
<Babuto> but i can't see the chan
<MementoMori> look for a #kubuntu tab
<MementoMori> at the bottom
<Babuto> there isn't !
<Babuto> i know how to use konversation i've already used it, but now, there is no #kubuntu tab
<MementoMori> anyway I dont care about this
<Babuto> ^^
<MementoMori> you are connected
<MementoMori> so your tcp/ip stack works
<MementoMori> now the question is: why you cant browse???
<Babuto> it's good being connected, but it's better if i can use my connection ^^
<MementoMori> Babuto: one step at time
<MementoMori> :)
<PleXuS> anyone can help me with mdadm raid problem? :)
<MementoMori> Babuto: gimme a minute to serch info
<Babuto> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=135010
<Babuto> it seems to be a known problem for the Alice provider
<Babuto> how can i have the real ip for my modem ?
<dennister> hey channel aving a problem with a new installation ...specically scrollkeeper is holding everything back...won't install..."dpkg --configure -a" isn't working, neither is "apt-get -f install"
<dennister> can someone help with with these broken packagaes, pls? in command line, x won't start because of this scrollkeeper
<MementoMori> Babuto: ask your provider
<genii> Babuto: Your current IP is 83.157.118.158
<dennister> genii: hey there! :-)
<genii> dennister: Last day of vacation
<dennister> back from tweed, or still there?
<genii> dennister: Been home a week now
<Babutoo> sorry disconnected
<dennister> genii: thought so...can u help me with this scrollkeeper issue? holding everything up
<genii> dennister: Never dealt with scrollkeeper before. Do you have a pastebin of the error output?
<dennister> genii: its dependency hell, actually...new installation, base system went in without a hitch...then tried installing ubuntu-desktop, and it always stops at Building database...This may take some time.
<MementoMori> Babutoo: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/konqueror-dont-connects-to-the-internet-need-help-647414/#post3182222
<dennister> so no error message to pastebein
<genii> dennister: Maybe let it run overnight
<Babutoo> MementoMori ?
<dennister> genii: when try the "sudo dpkg --configure -a" it still stops at the same message...just hangs.......can't let it run overnight, because it's a friends she's brought over for this installation"
<Babutoo> i'll have to wait for my problem to solev automatically ? :D
<Babutoo> solve*
<MementoMori> Babutoo: open firefox
<MementoMori> about:config
<CostaRicanQuaker> hey, i just installed kubuntu
<MementoMori> Babutoo: set network.dns.disableIPv6 to true
<CostaRicanQuaker> what were the comands to get the codecs to get browsers to play youtube?
<MementoMori> Babutoo: then try to surf the web
<genii> dennister: No remedy but to let it finish, however long that takes
<MementoMori> Babutoo: so?
<Babutoo> it doesn't work :(
<MementoMori> mmmmmmm
<MementoMori> wait
<dennister> genii: well i'm glad i've already burned a livecd for her :-)
<MementoMori> edit /etc/modprobe.d/aliases as root
 * genii makes more coffee
<MementoMori> find alias net-pf-10 ipv6
<MementoMori> and change it in alias net-pf-10 off #ipv6.
<MementoMori> then reboot
<Babutoo> ok i'm rebooting
<MementoMori> cross your fingers
<Babutoo> :D
<Babutoo> it will work
<MementoMori> I think I have no more rabbit in my hat
<Babutoo> there is a routine check of drives ...
<MementoMori> genii: I like very sweet coffee
<MementoMori> Babutoo: ok no prob
<Babutoo> oh i can skip
<MementoMori> you mounted 21 time or so your disk
 * genii prepares MementoMori a large coffee with extra sugars
<Babutoo> ?
<MementoMori> Babutoo: nevermind
<MementoMori> and keep them crossed
<Babutoo> (oh i understood)
<Babutoo> but it doesn't work ...
<dennister> genii: installing scrollkeeper has never been a problem for me so far...and particularly not when the base system goes in without a hitch...any way I can unfreeze the dependency hell? how long should scrollkeeper take? after 30 minutes it's frozen, no?
<Babutoo> i feel sorry
<MementoMori> mmmmm
<mefisto__> try changing gateway from  192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.254 in /etc/network/interfaces
<MementoMori> dont give up
<MementoMori> what's in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Babutoo> interfaces has only : auto lo ; iface lo inet loopback
<genii> dennister: Conceivably there is some tiny error in scrollkeeper package causing hiccup. But just speculation
<MementoMori> ????
<dennister> hey...i remember (sorta)...there's a cache somewhere i can delete, right?
<dennister> apt cache?
<Babutoo> i'm not giving up, but i have no idea what to do
<MementoMori> Babutoo: do you see eth1 in ifconfig?
<CostaRicanQuaker> what is the command for the codecs
<genii> dennister: /var/cache/apt/archives          has all the install packages in it which can occasionally be cleaned out.
<CostaRicanQuaker> to get youtube on the brwosers
<dennister> don't know the path...right...
<dennister> thx genii
<MementoMori> Babutoo: ping
 * MementoMori thinks Babutoo died
<mefisto__> CostaRicanQuaker: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<CostaRicanQuaker> mefisto__: thankyou
<Babutoo> MementoMori
<Babutoo> sorry
<MementoMori> poor Babutoo.... he died after disabling ipv6
<MementoMori> ah
<MementoMori> ok
<MementoMori> :)
<Babutoo>  yes i can see eth1 in ifconfig
<Babutoo> but
<MementoMori> but?
<Babutoo> sudo ifdown eth1 -> ifdown: interface eth1 not configured
<MementoMori> Babutoo: no
<MementoMori> try:
<MementoMori> dhclient eth1
<MementoMori> sudo dhclient eth1
<MementoMori> and then try to ping your router
<jorgia> Adept Updater keeps telling me that update linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic is available/upgradeable
<Babutoo> always the problem
<MementoMori> does it answer?
<jorgia> can someone please tell me what this is...the update fails
<Babutoo> ping to my router have always worked
<MementoMori> ok
<dennister> genii: ok, removed scrollkeeper from /var/cache/apt/archives...tried re-installing it, been waiting for database to be rebuilt now for 2 minutes...timing it
<MementoMori> what's inside resolv.conf
<dennister> any other place scrollkeeper could be lurking?
<Babutoo> in resolv.conf i've entered 5 lines
<MementoMori> why?
<jorgia> Adept Updater keeps telling me that update linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic is available/upgradeable. Can someone please tell me what this is...the update fails
<Babutoo> it was said on a topic
<MementoMori> burn yhat topic
<Babutoo> i entered 208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220, 192.168.1.1, 127.0.0.1, 0.0.0.0
<MementoMori> is 5 a magin number?
<MementoMori> is 5 a magic number?
<MementoMori> nooooooo
<Babutoo> :D
<MementoMori> remove the last two
<MementoMori> before than now
<Babutoo> done ^^
<MementoMori> dont try this voodoo!
<MementoMori> ok
<MementoMori> now you have 3 lines starting with the nameserver word, right?
<Babutoo> yes
<MementoMori> try ping www.google.com
<Ju|ian> hello
<MementoMori> does it answer?
<genii> !hi | Ju|ian
<ubottu> Ju|ian: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Babutoo> wait i have "perssion denied" when i try to save resolv.conf
<Babutoo> with root access
<Babutoo> permission*
<MementoMori> because you are not root
<MementoMori> do you know how to use vim?
<Babutoo> i use nano
<MementoMori> ok
<Babutoo> sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<MementoMori> ok
<Babutoo> and i still have permission denied
<mefisto_> mounted ro ?
<Babutoo> i'll reboot ...
<MementoMori> Babutoo: because you broke the fsck
<MementoMori> at boot tim
<MementoMori> Babutoo: why are you trying to make me mad tonight?
<Babutoo> sorry :(
<MementoMori> lol
<MementoMori> reboot
<Babutoo> but i feel like you will success
<MementoMori> I'll ahve another cigarette
<MementoMori> see u here in 5 mins
<Babutoo> time for the routine check ^^
<jereme> I am able to get xrandr to switch me to extended desktop dual display if I run it from the command line, but if I bake the configuration into xorg.conf it doesn't work
<jereme> I just get cloned desktop
<jereme> anyone have experience with this?
<Babutoo> MementoMori the problem was that i entered "sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf", following the burning topic
<MementoMori> Babutoo: burn it a second time
<MementoMori> dont do voodoo you dont know!
<MementoMori> Babutoo: I'm out of cigarettes so these are the very last tries
<ubuntu_> whats up ppl
<MementoMori> Babutoo: what's the output of:
<MementoMori> grep net-pf-10  /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<MementoMori> Babutoo: ping
<kdavid> MementoMori: I think I figured it out
<Babutoo> here ^^
<MementoMori> kdavid: happy to hear this
<kdavid> the problem that is not the solution
<ubuntu_> how do i change my irc name
<Babutoo> but wait i can't ping anymore
<wingsnut90> never mind, i figured it out
<kdavid> ubuntu or kubuntu accepts CF cards but it does not recognize sd high capacity ones
<MementoMori> wingsnut90: we saw it
<wingsnut90> lol
<MementoMori> Babutoo: are u still there?
<Babutoo> yes but i can't ping anymore
<MementoMori> can you ping the router?
<wingsnut90> im running a live cd, is there any way to save the settings and the apps i install somewhere and load the settings
<wingsnut90> with out installing on the hard disk
<Babutoo> yes but not google
<MementoMori> Babutoo: ok
<MementoMori> grep net-pf-10  /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<MementoMori> do that and tell me the output
<Babutoo> the output is : alias-net-pf-10 off #ipv6 (i have well followed what you told me, don't worry ^^)
<MementoMori> ok
<MementoMori> what's inside resolv.conf now?
<Babutoo> "the" three lines
<MementoMori> ok
<MementoMori> what's the error when you ping www.google.com?
<Babutoo> destination host unreachable
<tony403> anyone know what the next kubuntu is going to have in it? is it kde 4 by default?
<MementoMori> Babutoo: but can you still ping the router?
<genii> wingsnut90: You need an ext2 formatted storage with volume name of casper-cow   then use f5 at boot of livecd to insert "persistent" as a load option. It will load or store settings to the ext2 formatted storage
<Babutoo> yes i can
<MementoMori> try telnet www.google.com 80
<wingsnut90> ah, ok
<Babutoo> it doesn't work anymore i'll try to reboot
<MementoMori> no
<MementoMori> wait
<Babutoo> ok
<MementoMori> try telnet 208.69.34.231 80
<Babutoo> sudo: reboo: command not found ^^
<[ifr0g]> what's the restricted driver installation command?
<wingsnut90> thank you, one more question, i have a usb keyboard plugged in right now, because my ps2 keyboard decided to stop working all together,
<wingsnut90> and it wont work at the boot menu
<Babutoo> unable to connect to remote host: No route to host
<MementoMori> try sudo dhclient eth1
<wingsnut90> is there any way to fix it
<genii> wingsnut90: Maybe get a usb-ps2 adapter to use the usb keyboard through the ps2 port
<Babutoo> (rebooting)
<MementoMori> ok
<wingsnut90> that didnt work either, i tried that
<wingsnut90> probably just a new keyboard?
<Babutoo> ok ping name and telnet name 80 work after reboot
<MementoMori> ok
<genii> wingsnut90: See if bios has something like "legacy usb support" ... some do and need it on to use usb keyboards. Although if not working might be hard to hit DEL to get into bios.... etc... New kb might just be best option without extensive screwing around
<MementoMori> what's inside resolv.conf?
<Babutoo> one line : nameserver 102.168.1.1
<Babutoo> 192*
<MementoMori> change it with nano
<Babutoo> (there is a comment : #modified by networkmanager)
<Babutoo> i close networkmanager ?
<MementoMori> Babutoo: no
<MementoMori> dont worry about this now
<MementoMori> Babutoo: first line:
<MementoMori> nameserver 208.67.222.222
<Babutoo> i add 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220 ?
<MementoMori> nameserver 208.67.220.220
<MementoMori> yes add them
<MementoMori> put 192.168.1.1 as the last line
<MementoMori> and then try firefox and konqueror
<[ifr0g]> what's the restricted driver installation command?
<Babutoo> ping and telnet work ; not browsing
<Babutoo> i think we'll have to give up
<MementoMori> is network.dns.disableIPv6 set to true in firefox?
<Babutoo> yes i just checked
<MementoMori> Babutoo: I really dont know what else you can try
<Babutoo> but i don't think the problem is coming from configuration in my computer
<MementoMori> Babutoo: try posting into the forum
<Babutoo> since my computer worked on others ethernet connections
<MementoMori> Babutoo: I fear yes
<Babutoo> i think the problem is coming from the configuration of my "Alicebox"
<MementoMori> the olny think you should check is dns router conf
<MementoMori> in italy alice sux
<MementoMori> but works...
<Babutoo> it works well on windows
<MementoMori> anyway... i'm sorry but I go bed
<Babutoo> no problem you helped me a lot
<Babutoo> i'm very thankful
<MementoMori> try posting in forum
<Babutoo> yes i'll try
<MementoMori> urw
<Babutoo> thanks
<MementoMori> bye bye
<vipex> hey wich i take : ATI Radeon® HD 2400 PRO vs NVidia GeForce 8400M-G
<genii> NVidia has my vote
<sparr> how can i tell i my computer recognizes that there is a CD/DVD in the drive?
<genii> sparr: usually command:          mount                by itself will report either iso9660 or udf filesystem of a cd in the drive mounted normally at either /media/cdrom  or sometimes just /cdrom
<sparr> genii: the drive is not mounted
<genii> sparr: Are you using KDE or Gnome? Since you are double-posting this issue to both #ubuntu and here
<sparr> i am currently running both
<sparr> KDE on :0 and Gnome on :1
<genii> OK fair enough :)
<sparr> so if any utilities of either would be helpful, shoot
<genii> sparr: Likely there is no /etc/fstab entry to automount a cdrom or dvd when it finds one there.
<sparr> i have an entry for /dev/hdb mounted as /media/cdrom0
<genii> sparr: Please copy the 1 line from /etc/fstab regarding it
<genii> sparr: Copy to here for examination, that is
<sparr> /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<sparr> data CDs automount properly, and pop up the appropriate dialogs in KDE and gnome
<genii> sparr: The "noauto" there might be the problem
<sparr> noauto just means not to mount at boot and "mount -a" time
<genii> sparr: So cds are working properly but not a specific dvd you have?
<genii> I guess he's occupied arguing there in #ubuntu
<sparr> not for long, i usually get banned a few minutes after asking there
<sparr> i ask, they respond with random factoid from the bot, i complain that the factoid had nothing to do with my question, they ban me
<sparr> it's a fun cycle
<genii> sparr: Yup. But I gather it's a dvd which is not mounting or so?
<sparr> it wont recognize data DVDs either
<sparr> audio and data CDs, good
<sparr> DVDs, no good
<sparr> it recently stopped being able to burn DVDs as well.  blank DVDs are recognized by the computer, but the burn fails
<sparr> im hoping its a software issue, but it could easily be a hardware problem
<genii> Hmm. Data dvds should be using just UDF2 unless they are the oddball type which Vista makes on backups (UDF2.5 or so).
<genii> sparr: Testing the drive in another box might be a good idea to eliminate hardware fail of the dvd laser
<sparr> dont have another box handy :(
<sparr> and the data DVDs are UDF2 and/or ISO
<genii> sparr: Does it let you manually mount for instance a data dvd using udf as fs type?
<sparr> the /dev/hdb device doesnt exist when i insert a DVD
<genii> Add/remove/switch around drives lately?
<sparr> yes
<genii> eg: hdb is now some other designation
<sparr> unplugged some hard drives
<sparr> nah, the drive is still hdb
<sparr> the device shows up when i put in a CD
<genii> Conceivably some master/slave/cable select weirdness depending on the end or middle of ribon (if IDE)
<genii> sparr: I'm suspecting hardware issue
<bradford> anyow that can help me get ubuntu to recoginize my wireless card on a dell
<bradford> been trying for 2 weeks
<bradford> anyone?
<bradford> i am very new to ubuntu and am getting frustrated
<genii> bradford: What make and model of Dell please
<bradford> thanks it is a vostro 1500
<bradford> with the dell wireless card
<bradford> booting to windows for modle
<bradford> modle number is pp2l on back
<bradford> sorry pp22l
<genii> bradford: Likely it has an Intel 1395 but to make sure please report result of: lspci | grep Ethernet           in Konsole
<bradford> modem is dell wireless 1395 WLAND mini-card
<bradford> http://vladgh.com/2008/05/31/dell-wireless-1395-card-and-ubuntu-hardy-heron/ i tired this but still will not regester
<bradford> will not see at all
<bradford> acutally i could not get the driver in the floder it ask for even with su
<bradford> are you still there genii?
<genii> bradford: sudo mkdir /lib/firmware/i1395              then copy the .ini and .sys file from windows driver cd or partition to there. Then issue: sudo ndiswrapper -i /lib/firmware/i1395/inf-filename
<bradford> thanks so much trying now
<dennister> ok...finally got scrollkeeper fixed, all other installed packages supposedly setup and configured, anyway
<dennister> new problem: login screen...won't accept any typing or mouse actions...can't enter user name, let alone password
<genii> dennister: Sounds like a USB keyboard and mouse issue
<dennister> usb mouse, anyway...regular keyboard
<genii> dennister: I'd try kernel option of     usb-handoff        helps with this sometimes
<dennister> well i'm in recovery console at moment; will try to startx as root (I know: bad, but just for a sec)...have just inserted ps2 mouse instead of usb
<genii> dennister: Instead of starting X from root use instead: telinit 2
<genii> dennister: Which should make it go to usual runlevels and load up the login manager
<[ifr0g]> Whats the restricted driver installer command?
<XenThraL> Hi I`m having trouble getting my onboard intel G31 express card working
<XenThraL> apparently it used to work fine with 7.10 but not 8.04
<XenThraL> can anyone lend me a hand?
<dennister> genii: i'm trying it now...had to cold boot again...:(
<[ifr0g]> omg, 256 users and no one knows about jockey-kde :(
<genii> [ifr0g]: You mean to install the package of for instance kubuntu-restricted-extras or linux-restricted-modules-generic      or to run the restricted-manager application?
<genii> dennister: OK seeya soon hopefully
<dennister> genii: u leaving?
<dennister> i tried telinit 2...usb mouse was working till the second gdm login finished, then froze
<dennister> keyboard also nonresponsive
<genii> dennister: So kde or so loaded then they became again dead?
<dennister> yep, at gdm login screen
<dennister> that was with usb mouse, have unplugged, inserted ps2 mouse instead of usb...will see if boots up
<dennister> i always use usb mice on my main computer...never seen this prob before
<genii> dennister: Some onboard usb controllers which also control the ps2 ports need the:     usb-handoff      kernel option at boot as I said earlier. Also in this specific case it may be X knew of the previous mouse which was usb and so the ps2 one didn't work since the default pointing device likely the usb one inthe xorg.conf or so
<dennister> genii: yes, it's gotta be the particular usb controller of this compaq machine...so i should probably edit grub / menu.list to add the "usb-handoff" as an option, right?
<dennister> but edit xorg.conf first, using recovery mode, to change mouse from usb to ps2?
<bradford> genii i found all drivers and system made the dir but don't have permission to copy to the floder i told you i was new how do i get the files into the lib floder?
<[ifr0g]> genii, restricted-manager
<[ifr0g]> genii, anyways, whats the panel called in kde4? what app is it?
<genii> dennister: Yes, I'd try that
<genii> [ifr0g]: I'm pretty sure kicker-kde4 or something similar
<genii> bradford: Where are the files you need to copy over right now? What directory for instance
<bradford> i copied all from windows into floder called wland trying to get into that lib folder
<bradford> put them to desktop
<[ifr0g]> genii, nope.
<dennister> genii: well i'd love to try it, but now i can't get pc to get past compaq splash into grub...not with usb mouse, not with ps2 mouse, not with no mouse ( pretty sure I have it configured to halt on no error except keyboard) but i could be confusing this system of judy's with the ones i usually do)
<genii> bradford: OK. So make now a folder on desktop called "i3945"            and put those files in there. Then in Konsole:    sudo cp ~/Desktop/i3945/* /lib/firmware/i3945                that should copy them over. Then you need to do the: sudo ndiswrapper -i /lib/firmware/i3945/infname.inf        where infname is the name of te .inf file
<genii> [ifr0g]: They'll know the name for sure in #kubuntu-kde4 channel
<genii> dennister: I hate compaqs
<genii> AFK doorbell
<dennister> well, they're not my fav, either...down with proprietary hardware!
<[ifr0g]> genii, oh, there was a channel. Tx.
<bradford> genii i don't have the ndiswrapper and cannot get cause i cannot get oline any other way to install?
<bradford> it cannot find package
<UberTaco> 'ello folks
<UberTaco> I've got a weird problem;
<UberTaco> For some reason, I can create a secondary panel in KDE 3.5, but I can't adjust its size/length
<dennister> genii: i'm going to let this thing cool down, then try to get into the bios...cause now I'm not even getting the compaq splash...absolutely nothing on the monitor...will check the video card when I've finished my dinner...
<harolddong> can someone explain kopete metacontacts to me?
<genii> bradford: Transfer the files: ndiswrapper-common_1.52-1ubuntu1_all.deb and ndiswrapper-utils-1.9_1.52-1ubuntu1_i386.deb from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/   onto the box and use sudo -dpkg -i ndiswrapper-utils-1.9_1.52-1ubuntu1_i386.deb     and sudo dpkg -i ndiswrapper-common_1.52-1ubuntu1_all.deb      to install them
<genii> My pizza got here guys so I'm going to be eating for a bit :)
<harolddong> if I click "change metacontact" on a contact I can only add one other contact in kopete-kde4.  If I try t add another one it just repalces the one I already added.  is 2 accounts per metacontact the limit or something?
<ken> I was wondering if someone could help me figure out something that I could use as a right click on a Mac.  Running Ubuntu on my MacBook pro
<lampe> hello
<ken> hello
<ken> how goes?
<lampe> good and by you
<lampe> ?
<ken> Doing alright
<ken> long day
<lampe> ;)
<ken> brb, going to make rice :
<ken> :)
<lampe> :)
<UberTaco> so,
<UberTaco> KDE doesn't seem to allow configuration of secondary panels.
<lampe> using gnome ;)
<UberTaco> Oh, so should I jump over to #ubuntu for KDE help?
<UberTaco> :P
<smarty> Hi guys -- I was having a bit of an issue with installing flash player 9... I did it through the konsole and it says it installed, but to no avail when I try to use something 'flash' it doesnt work. Also, when I try to use FF to install the flash plugin, it redirects me to adobe's download site for flash (where i downloaded the original files that i used in the cui installation) any ideas?
<lampe> :P
<smarty> anyone?
<ixenakis> Hello everyone :-)
<smarty> please some's gotta know
<lampe> hey ixenakis
<ken> back
<lampe> sry smarty but i installed it and it works with firefox
<smarty> so no idea what's the issue?
<lampe> do you use 8,04 ?
<smarty> yep
<smarty> kde4 as well
<lampe> hmm
<lampe> this dont mater
<lampe> firefox will work with gnome like on kde
<ken> was wondering if anyone has a fix for right clicking on a mac using Ubuntu?? :(
<lampe> ???
<lampe> smarty: Macromedia Flash plugin << is this installed ?
<smarty> i'm pretty sure i installed that
<smarty> (via cui)
<smarty> FF doesnt let me
<lampe> hmmm
<ken> cant seem to figure out how to right click using Ubuntu on my macbook pro
<lampe> first question why do you use on a mac book pro a linux ? ^
<smarty> lol yea
<smarty> i was thinking the same thing
<smarty> you'lll need an external mouse
<smarty> USB
<ken> Cause I want to learn more about Linux
<lampe> hmm
<ken> and I dont want to carry around a 2nd system
<lampe> extra mouse i think
<ken> =)
<smarty> ken : external mouse will do the trick
<lampe> hehe my gnome look like a osx :D
<smarty> :)
<ken> lol
<lampe> smarty: klick an programms and than on add/del ... and than search for flash
<ken> Theres no trigger I can use to make it like control click on osx?
<lampe> if it is ticket than und tickit and reinstall it
<smarty> k i'll try
<lampe> maybe there is a trick but i dont know this trick ken ^
<ken> aww okies, thanks!
<ken> smarty, are you restarting after the install?
<smarty> yep
<lampe> dot need to
<lampe> its not windows :D
<smarty> i normally just logout
<smarty> but i tried restarting also
<smarty> no avail
<lampe> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198453 <<< ken maybe this will help ?
<lampe> ken:
<lampe> - Touchapd : if you want multitouch support (two fingers scrolling, right click, ..)
<lampe> you can install driver from http://web.comhem.se/rydberg/Bits/ :
<smarty> oh wow thats cool
<ken> ehh, dont have the Penryn  system though :-\
<ken> I have the old Core Duo
<smarty> lol
<lampe> hmmm
<smarty> troubles on troubles P
<ken> xD
<smarty> :P
<lampe> maybe the touch pad is the same try it ^
<ken> its not :(
<lampe> extra mouse :D
<ken> Penryn uses the iphone tech to do all those weird things like expand and stuff
<Bigcheese> ya, so I totally fed up my KDE4 box (I use it to see when it's safe to switch, and apparently it's not yet :P). Got any apt magic to "restore" (nothing on there I need to save) it to a working state?
<Bigcheese> or would a reinstall be easier?
<lampe> ?
<genii> ken: I think f12 is equivelent of rightclick
<lampe> o0
<lampe> 0o
<ken> HAHA sucess!!!
<ken> thanks genii
<ken> =D
<genii> ken: You're welcome
<lampe> ^
<ken> MUAHAHAHA!!!
<smarty> Adobe Flash Player 9 will be installed in the following directory:
<smarty> Browser installation directory = /usr/lib/firefox
<smarty> Proceed with the installation? (y/n/q): y
<smarty> Installation complete.
<smarty> and it still doesnt work :(
<ken> are you downloading directly from adobe?
<smarty> the file -- yes
<smarty> then, extracting via konsole
<ken> hmmm
<lampe> hmm
<genii> smarty: Why don't you just   sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree        ?
<lampe> gennii i want to write that :D
<smarty> hmmm
<ken> crap, taco time
<lampe> can some one speak german here ?
<smarty> genii - im gonna have to say that i love you
<lampe> ^
<smarty> thank you very much
<smarty> that worked
<ken> hehe
<ken> =D
<ken> byes everyone!
<smarty> bye
<lampe> bye
<lampe> good night
<lampe> good figt
<ken> thanks for the help genii
<genii> Bigcheese: I would remove or rename ~/.kde4
<ken> g'night
<genii> ken: np, nite
<genii> smarty: Glad to help
<lampe> some one know a good mp3 tagging tool for linux?
<ubuntu_> hello all! I think i screwed up X, all i get is a blinking cursor... i think i messed up display settings
<lampe> <<<<restart
<genii> ubuntu_: Boot to recovery kernel. Then issue:  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg               to set up display settings again. Then  after that:  telinit 2            to make it continue normally
<ubuntu_> what is telinit? genii
<lampe> back
<ubuntu_> im gonna give it a try thanks genii
<genii> ubuntu_: telinit  is a command which tells the computer to go to a certain run level. So on ubuntu run levels 2,3,4 and 5 are for multiuser which can run X and so on. Runlevel 0 is halt and runlevel 6 is reboot
<genii> Runlevel 1 is what the system goes to in recovery kernel so telinit 2 is needed to change it
<Level15> hi. I have sound issues with Unreal Tournament (original version, 1999). Sound is chppy and slow, makes the whole thing unplayable. Have googled and found some suggestions, none of which worked. Has anyone got it working?
<ahmos> hi where is the splashscreens folder?
<smarty> What are you running? KDE3 or 4?
<ahmos> 3
<smarty> Kmenu>System>Appearance (i think)
<smarty> Oh, folder
<smarty> Never mind
<ahmos> no.. i want the directoty where themes r stored
<ahmos> so do u know smarty
<genii> ahmos: The boot splashes, you mean?
<ahmos> yes
<genii> ahmos: /usr/lib/usplash       But since those themes are compiled from.so files not likely to do you much good
<Jucato> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ahmos> ok thank u
<khaije1> anyone know if what kernel the next ubuntu will ship?
<khaije1> specifically i'm wondering about the version of kvm that will be included
<ubuntu_> i tried to reconfigure my xserver-xorg, with no better results.. i have a video card that has a vga and an svideo out the svideo gets a signal but it unledgable? i used envy to get the nvidia driver, do i need to remove the driver and put the generic one back
<bazhang> khaije1, questions about that should be addressed in #ubuntu+1
<dennister> genii: u still awake?
<dennister> guess not...oh well, he was dead-on in terms of diagnozing the problem again...'night all
<genii> denn
<genii> Bah.
 * genii fortifies himself with more caffeine and tries to stay awak
<Jucato> genii: tries to stay *awak* <--- fail!
<genii> heh
<genii> Jucato: Smartass
<genii> Jucato: I've been pretty busy here today, seemed no one else was around for a while
<Jucato> I was. but since you were around :)
 * genii needs to get around to applying for membership sometime so he can hide out
<genii> I dunno if i can do the 5-a-day however
<ubuntu_> genii i tried to reconfigure my xserver-xorg, with no better results.. i have a video card that has a vga and an svideo out the svideo gets a signal but it unledgable? i used envy to get the nvidia driver, do i need to remove the driver and put the generic one back
<cyberponix> Amarok works with most mp3 players however sony walkmans are not picked up does anyone know why?
<genii> ubuntu_: What driver name did you choose when you did the reconfigure of the xserver?
<genii> cyberponix: Perhaps because not much computer data is stored on their cassette tapes
<ubuntu_> genii: im not sure, where would i have put it
<anom01y> what is the package to install java for firefox ?
<mr---t-> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<cyberponix> genii:  the mp3 player not the old school walkmans
<genii> ubuntu_: When you issued the command of:      sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg                it would have asked quite a few questions like what keyboard, etc. At that point one at least one of the questions would have been about the video card make or driver, to which when unsure, a person puts "vesa"
<ubuntu_> yes its vesa
<anom01y> I already install sun-java6-jre, but firefox java doesnt work
<genii> anom01y: Try sun-java6-plugin
<ubuntu_> genii: i was soposed to type all that after pressing  ctrl,alt,f1 and logging in , right?
<genii> cyberponix: Some mp3 players need switching to something called MSC mode before they recognise on the USB bus
<genii> ubuntu_: No, I had told you to boot up to single user mode (recovery kernel) and then issue:    dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg            and then: telinit 2                 At which poinjt we got into a discussion about runlevels
<ubuntu_> genii: i tried that and i got an error about -r and -e conflickts, maybe i had a space.  But i missed to lecture on run levels, sounds interensting
<ubuntu_> im gonna log off and try it again...... thnx Again genii
<genii> dennister: To answer your previous question I'm alive but under-caffeinated
<CostaRicanQuaker> can someone help me, i want ot download swiftweael or gnu's icecat
<CostaRicanQuaker> but it's not in the repos
<genii> CostaRicanQuaker: icecat is just firefox with open-source artwork so it conforms to debian standards. We already have firefox in all *buntus since we don't need to conform to Debians policy.
<CostaRicanQuaker> genii: how do i get icecat though? someone told me to download some tar.gz file but i dont know where
<CostaRicanQuaker> its not in the repos
<genii> <sigh>
<dennister> genii: i feel like sighing too
<dennister> you must be right about the usb-keyboard problem...there's nothing else that explains this wierd behaviour
<dennister> problem is: i can get as far as checking xorg.conf does have ps2 mouse listed (not usb) and then entire console freezes (this is with ps2 mouse attached)
<genii> dennister: Those compaq and dell boxes sometimes get all weird for no apparent reason too
<CostaRicanQuaker> genii: which should i click?
<CostaRicanQuaker> http://gnuzilla.gnu.org/download/
<dennister> tell me about it...real issue is that I can't find in the bios the option to continue through all errors but keybaord...lots of time i don't even get the compaq splash, never mind grub...just black screen
<f3rr311> hey
<f3rr311> has anyone had a problem with kde logout/shutdown?
<flaccid> sure many times f3rr311
<genii> CostaRicanQuaker: Since you're insisting on installing software not packaged with Ubuntu for no apparent reason (since forefox supplied with Ubuntu is superior to icecat) I can't really say "click on this one" or "click on that one" to you, in good faith
<CostaRicanQuaker> but what about richard stallman?
<dennister> whenever i get black screen at try-to-bootup, or in console during recovery mode....I have to unplug the whole box for quite awhile....just shutting off with power button doesn't help, as the standby buttons arre still flashing
<f3rr311> my issue is if i logout or shut down it won't go ne were screen goes black
<genii> CostaRicanQuaker: Whichever one you choose there, you're going to have to compile it. So don't ask me about doing that
<f3rr311> using kde menu and it wont save app settings
<CostaRicanQuaker> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<genii> dennister: Sounds like the machine has some overheating or other issue goin on
<f3rr311> my issue has somthing to do with ati prop drivers i think
<dthacker> f3rr311: have you tailed the messages log during shutdown to see if something interesting is being written to it?
<genii> Jucato: Relaxing over there or somethin? ;)
<genii> dthacker: Thanks, was feelin a bit alone
<f3rr311> dthhacker: what log sould i look in?
<dthacker> f3rr311: start with /var/log/messages
<dennister> yeah...it's gotta be that...now it's even freezing at the grub stage, while I'm trying to edit the grub line
<dennister> ok...this could be a really stupid question, but: other drive (winblows, of course) has a trojan horse, which is one reason why i'm trying to dual-boot this machine...i've told the owner a trojan affecting a winblows drive would not jump and affect a brand new drive with linux on it
<dennister> am I correct, or wrong?
<davidm> dennister: Windows viruses don't affect linux
<dthacker> dennister: correct
<dennister> that's what i thought...but a trojan is not a virus, either
<genii> dennister: An MBR type virus can affect any OS, because its not dependant on one
<dennister> it's been so long stince i dealt with winblows malware i'm forgetting :)
<davidm> dennister: Do you know what Trojan it was?
<dennister> no i don't...i will try to identify and research it tomorrow
<f3rr311> is there a way to make kubuntu load like you can with fedora that allows you to watch the bootup prossess
<dennister> I simply told her, "I don't support winblows for free  because i don't think it's in anyone's best interest to enable them" :P
<dthacker> I think F8 will remove the spash screen
<dthacker> and let you see the gory details
<dennister> Linux, otoh, i support for free, heheheh
<genii> f3rr311: Remove the parts   quiet and  splash  from the end of the kernel loading line to see all the text
<davidm> dennister: To answer your question, the only way the trojan could affect Linux was if it tampered with the boot sector. And most modern trojans/viruses/malware don't do that
<dthacker> afk, getting more coffee
<dennister> and the mbr, as well as kubuntu, are on totally different physical drive...i just installed the drive today, for linux, so I was correct
<f3rr311> -f861b685dfb3 ro quiet splash
<f3rr311> leave ro
<genii> f3rr311: Yup
<f3rr311> ok
<f3rr311> and the work quiet on the next line remove that?
<dennister> ok, unplugged entire machine, will let it cool and then take the heatsink off to check the thermal grease
<genii> f3rr311: Just the one on the kernel load line should be needed for removal
<genii> dennister: Does it seem toasty when you check exhaust fans?
<dennister> no, not really...it doesn't even have time to get hot before it freezes, in the compaq flash, the bios, grub, or soon in console...if it gets that far
<dennister> oops...compaq splash
<genii> dennister: Did you do the memtest off the cdrom on it?
<dennister> although earlier this afternoon it was getting quite the workout when I was installing linux...these freezings didn't start until i got kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop fully installed...after the scrollkeeper problem was finally resolved and installed
<dennister> no, haven't done the memtest
<f3rr311> yall ever seen this AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23'
<flaccid> f3rr311: i get that all the time. seems normal with ati and maybe other drivers
<genii> dennister: You have exact model of that thing?
<flaccid> f3rr311: and the screen goes black thing is an existing bug which is most annoying. they can't find a way to fix yet
<f3rr311> ahhhhh
<f3rr311> lol
<f3rr311> it will shut down if i use the power button on case
<sch> ....
<f3rr311> also i have the 9800 xt how do i enable the overdrive as ati called it
<dennister> genii: yes, its the EN...hold on, i did have it written down
<dthacker> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<flaccid> f3rr311: same. i have a 9600. i have hard crash many times a day
<f3rr311> no i have driver lol im tring to get the ov er cloced states that it has
<f3rr311> POWERplay version 3.  4 power states available:
<flaccid> f3rr311: i've never heard of that sorry
<dennister> genii: ENM P550/S9...although serian number will tell u more
<dennister> 6952 cr24 K210
<dennister> by chance i'd been given one just like it, and was inventorying it a couple of days before Judy asked me to help her with hers
<genii> dennister: Dagmn. 4 google results and none enlightenin
<dennister> genii: yeah...which is why I'm here, heheheh...did quite a bit of research on the model a few days ago, trying to find specs and manuals...which i did find, too
<dennister> this freezing up nonsense is very new, and i'm sure manuals wouldn't be addressing that, lol
<dennister> so now that  come to think about it, although it does seem like there's an overheating problem, that can't be it because it's not getting enough uptime to actually get hot...
<padi_> hello all,newbie here
<dennister> and cpu overheating (hence checking thermal grease) would shut a pc down completely, immediately, and unexpectedly...not freeze it
 * dthacker recommends the memtest
<dthacker> !hello | padi_
<ubottu> padi_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<dennister> dthacker...think ur right...will go out, have a cig, come back and turn it on, for running overnight
<padi_> thanks, I'm new to linux too
<se7en> padi as in Professional Association of Diving Instructors :)
<padi_> er,no, it's the Welsh version of Paddy!
<se7en> :)
<padi_> but I get a lot of references to diving though.... I wonder why?
<genii> Well it's 12:45am and I'm at work later this morning, so see you all later
<genii> dennister: I'll be on from work in about 8-9 hours
<dennister> missed him
<dennister> dthacker: running memtest now,
<dthacker> have fun!
<dennister> shoot...it's even freezing up on memtest...even esc (reboot)'s not working
<dennister> exhaust fan is still cool
<dennister> could a faulty first stick of memory cause memtest to freeze machine?
<flaccid> probably
<ahmos> !compiz-fusion
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<nardvark> anyone able to help a noob with nvidia and screen driver problem
<flaccid> !ask | nardvark
<ubottu> nardvark: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dr_Willis> depends on the exact problem  i imagine,
<dr_Willis> You may also want to state youf video card/chipset, and what you have done to install the nvidia drivers so far.
<nardvark> i have a evga nvidia 7950gt ive removed all nvidia stuff and installed the most up todate driver off the website
<dr_Willis> so why did you decide to not use the nvidia drivers in the repository?
<nardvark> basically everytime i reboot x i get a balckscreen of death
<dr_Willis> and did you use the 'envyng' tool to install the latest?  or just downloaded the things and are trying to install them manually?
<nardvark> ive tryed the restricted drivers i get a black screen ive tryed envy i get a blackscreen
<dennister> k, gonna go on other machine...at least winblows is loading...not freezing anyway...will try to find out about this trojan
<nardvark> ive been at this for the last 2 weeks and thought maybe someone here could help me
<flaccid> nardvark: check the log
<dr_Willis> well booting to the console. and trying 'startx' and seeing what sort of error messages it spits out would be handy.
<dr_Willis> thats one way to see them. I forget where else the logs are at when started from kdm/gdm
<flaccid> just remember to stop kdm first before doing startx
<Squall> hola
<Agent_bob> say
<Squall> hay aguien?
<Agent_bob> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Agent_bob> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Agent_bob> ¡ !
<ahmos> hi how i can delay the start up of compiz while booting
<Agent_bob> !compiz | actually i don't know so i'll show you the bot.
<ubottu> actually i don't know so i'll show you the bot.: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
 * Agent_bob slips a firecracker under ubottu 's shoe and lights it.
<Agent_bob> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> who knows how to clear the scroll back buffer in bx ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> can someone help me download kazehakase? i cant get it from the repos
<CostaRicanQuaker> i need more than firefox and konqueror
<flaccid> why can't you get it?
<CostaRicanQuaker> its a long story, konqueror doesnt open homtail and firefox is for my mom
<CostaRicanQuaker> i tried sudo aptitude install Kazehakaze-browser
<CostaRicanQuaker> didnt work
<flaccid> !info | CostaRicanQuaker wrong package name
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info
<flaccid> !info kazehakase | CostaRicanQuaker wrong package name
<ubottu> costaricanquaker wrong package name: kazehakase (source: kazehakase): gecko based web browser using GTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 662 kB, installed size 1892 kB
<flaccid> Opera is also a good choice
<CostaRicanQuaker> flaccid: what's the dif between swiftweasel and firefox?
<flaccid> i've never heard of swiftweasel
<CostaRicanQuaker> icecat and firefox?
<Agent_bob> iceweasel's third cusan
 * Jucato guesses a "swiftfox" for iceweasel...
<flaccid> all these things are easily researchable on google eg. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swiftweasel
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_bob: I'm glad to see you, I decided to wipe out my entire hard drive, then i installed one of the 15 kubuntu cds i from canonical today and installed gnome and xfce, i am on xubuntu right now and i'm like the simplicity and quickness of it the most
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: how did you get cds from canonical?
<CostaRicanQuaker> shipit?
<CostaRicanQuaker> flaccid: why do you ask?
<flaccid> i thought you could only get 1 cd now..
<purdylilgirl> can someone help me fix my kdmtheme manager?  I can't load kdm logins
<flaccid> purdylilgirl: what do you mean by can't load kdm logins?
<purdylilgirl> in my kdmtheme manager flaccid
<purdylilgirl> every time I load a new login theme it doesn't show up.  Im on Gutsy
<flaccid> that actually sounds pretty normal. the theme manager has never worked properly
<purdylilgirl> I fixed it once i found a link.  but I can't find it anymore
<flaccid> ok
<CostaRicanQuaker> flaccid: having trouble getting opera look: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/27648/
<flaccid> !adeptfix | CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<flaccid> also the package name is opera, not opera-browser
<gnumm> i use kubuntu with kde4.1 rc1, everytime i log out, i get a black screen and must restart my pc
<CostaRicanQuaker> flaccid:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/27650/
<flaccid> gnumm: there are existing bugs on launchpad about that behaviour. i suffer from it myself. also kde4 support is in #kubuntu-kde4
<gnumm> ok
<flaccid> !info opera | CostaRicanQuaker make sure you have the repos required enabled..
<ubottu> costaricanquaker make sure you have the repos required enabled..: Package opera does not exist in hardy
<flaccid> hmm one sec
<flaccid> its in partner.
<flaccid> !opera | CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<CostaRicanQuaker> brb
 * CostaRicanQuaker switches to kde
<CostaRicanQuaker> flaccid: nothing shows on adept upon typing opera
<flaccid> sounds like you didn't read the wiki page
<domentarion> hello
<flaccid> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<domentarion> i have a problem with my kubuntu .. there is a problem with mounting devices
<flaccid> what is the actual problem then?
<domentarion> if i insert a usb device it doenst mount it
<CostaRicanQuaker> flaccid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser ?
<flaccid> yes CostaRicanQuaker
<flaccid> domentarion: what happens?
<domentarion> and is does nothing , there is also a device what i don't have a diskette drive
<domentarion> yesterday is work fine to me
<domentarion> and now it isn't
<CostaRicanQuaker> flaccid: gksu gedit /etc/fstab  = to open my repo file?
<CostaRicanQuaker> open and edit*
<flaccid> domentarion: after inserting the usb disk check dmesg and /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog to see what errors/messages there are
<flaccid> !repos | CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<domentarion> [ 1152.109432] usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11
<domentarion> [ 1150.414247] usb 1-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<domentarion> [ 1150.414959] scsi7 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<domentarion> [ 1150.415652] usb-storage: device found at 11
<CostaRicanQuaker> flaccid: but is that the command for opening hte fstab ?
<flaccid> !pastebin | domentarion
<domentarion> [ 1150.415660] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<ubottu> domentarion: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<domentarion> [ 1155.406395] usb-storage: device scan complete
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: fstab is not for repos, it is for filesystems
<domentarion> [ 1155.406929] scsi 7:0:0:0: Direct-Access     USB      Flash Disk       5.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<domentarion> [ 1155.409215] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] 2046976 512-byte hardware sectors (1048 MB)
<domentarion> [ 1157.242225] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off
<Jucato> !flood | domentarion
<domentarion> [ 1157.242233] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 0b 00 00 08
<domentarion> [ 1157.242238] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through
<domentarion> i did not find a error
<jpds> hmm, lad
<jpds> lag*
<intelikey> guys it shouldn't but i am playing with my irc client,  if it does something that tic's you off i'll fix it asap.   ffr.
<ubuntu__> Jucato: did i heared your uploaded a fix for this booting in @@?
<flaccid> domentarion: make sure hal is running by issuing sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<Jucato> ubuntu__: huh?
<ubuntu__> ok no then
<ubuntu__> hehe
<domentarion> hal is running
<ubuntu__> on kde4 there was a bug since rc1
<domentarion> laso the partition en disk in the control panel doen'st work to
<ubuntu__> i need a fix though, as i can't boot into my system now
<flaccid> !doesntwork | domentarion
<ubottu> domentarion: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<flaccid> domentarion: also are you trying this with the same usb disk that was originally working or a different one. you can also check sudo fdisk -l to see if the disk is coming up
<domentarion> i tried with different usb-devices
<flaccid> perhaps submit a bug domentarion and provide all the information you can like the messages in logs when plugged in etc..
<domentarion> i gonna report is
<CostaRicanQuaker> flaccid: thank you
<flaccid> np CostaRicanQuaker
<CostaRicanQuaker> someone told me that even if i'm on ubuntu i should install a firewall or something, i thought that with ubuntu i could forget about malware viruses and such
<CostaRicanQuaker> since it's linux
<flaccid> yeah you do not need a firewall, particularly because out of box there are no open ports listening either
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i shouldn't worry about "prrotecting my home network"? this guy was a net engineer but he was on windows
<jussi01> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<jussi01> CostaRicanQuaker: as it says, the firewall is built in already. if you want to manage it in any way, I would install guarddog
<CostaRicanQuaker> jussi: so kubuntu/xubuntu/ubuntu is completely safe to install at my NGO's network?
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: well is your ubuntu machine acting as your router? i doubt it is. you are probably behind a hardware router/firewall..
<jussi01> CostaRicanQuaker: come on, thats a pretty loaded question- but as safe or safer than windows imho
<CostaRicanQuaker> flaccid: jussi: my concern is this, i want to install kubuntu/ubuntu at my NGO's now they use a wireless router and have had attacks
<jussi01> !tab | CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<intelikey> one more time.
<flaccid> 1. i don't know what NGO is 2. out of the box there are no ports open so they can't get in anyway
<CostaRicanQuaker> so if install kubuntu at the peace centre's it will be bydefault safer than windows'
<CostaRicanQuaker> ?*
<CostaRicanQuaker> or should i THEN install guarddog?
<flaccid> like jussi01 was saying, thats a loaded question. and like i've said twice, there are no ports open
<Agent_bob> hehehe   i think i messed up.  what kind of time stamp is this ?  15:01AM
<jussi01> CostaRicanQuaker: guarddog is just a front end for managing iptables - which is already installed
<flaccid> i think there is enough evidence around to say in general that Linux is safter than Windows
<CostaRicanQuaker> so if anyone asks at the NGO and say theyhave to set up a router security system or something
<CostaRicanQuaker> i can just tell them it's already installed in ubuntu and refer to that link?
<jussi01> CostaRicanQuaker: ubuntu has a firewall thats what you were asking I beleive - its built in by default
<Agent_bob> installed != configured   but in general terms yes.
<CostaRicanQuaker> great
<flaccid> just say you are running linux with no servers installed. if you have set up ssh or samba or something, just let them know and make sure you have strong passwords..
<CostaRicanQuaker> one more set of computers switched from microsoft to ubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> what was the comand to get the flash plugins to be able to open youtube
<CostaRicanQuaker> is this correct: sudo apt-get install flashplugin non-free ?
<se7en_> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<karl_> it's sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<CostaRicanQuaker> karl_, thanks
<CostaRicanQuaker> will the everyday run of the mill shipit kubuntu cd work on an apple macintosh computer?
<karl_> np
<karl_> depends on the era of macintosh
<karl_> any of the new ones, yes
<CostaRicanQuaker> as in can i format the disk and then install kubuntu from the same cds?
<karl_> yes, as long as they aren't powerpc
<CostaRicanQuaker> the same cd as the one i was sent for windows?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i got
<karl_> if it has an intel processor, you can use the same cd
<intelikey> also there are shipit i386 k8 and mac cd's
<CostaRicanQuaker> kubuntu 8.04
<intelikey> yes
<jussi01> CostaRicanQuaker: how old is the mac?
<intelikey> depends on which you order
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: how did you get more than 1 cd from shipit?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i think it's one of them blue ones...you know those that came out in the early two thousands
<karl_> you'll need the powerpc disc
<CostaRicanQuaker> flaccid: i ordered fifteen in the special request
<CostaRicanQuaker> powerpc disc?
<intelikey> yep
<CostaRicanQuaker> !shipit
<ubottu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Hardy (8.04) CDs
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: was that the first time you had ordered with shipit?
<CostaRicanQuaker> no, i had already ordered years ago, i had ordered like 5 cds of kubuntu version 5.10
 * intelikey wonders why so many...
<intelikey> you can make copies to give away.
<karl_> intelikey: shuriken
<intelikey> ;/
<karl_> i turned mine into christmas tree orniments
<karl_> ; )
<flaccid> maybe i missed that special request link on the webpage or something
 * intelikey thinks too much of FOSS to waste the free resources,
<flaccid> ah i see it now. CostaRicanQuaker why did you raise a special request and get 15 ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> well...you see, costaricans are very vain people who like products, i am one of them
<CostaRicanQuaker> they like the product looking look and i understand this is an lts
<CostaRicanQuaker> so they will last for a wee while
<CostaRicanQuaker> so if i came with a copy i burned
<flaccid> !enter | CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<CostaRicanQuaker> they'd probably think it's just some weird linux "program" that is not really as good as microsoft, so i want ot change as many computers as i can from windows to ubuntu
<intelikey> so make a pretty cover for the burned copy.   </rolls eyes>
<kenami> ??
<kenami> o/
<flaccid> thats a fair enough point, i just hope that your distribution is effective..
<CostaRicanQuaker> flaccid: me too...now, i only see, 64 bit and desktop at the shipit orderingpage
<CostaRicanQuaker> i want to orderthsi for macs kubuntu as we got a donation of a mac today
<flaccid> what type of mac is it?
<karl_> an old blue one
<flaccid> keep in mind you can also purchase cds in quantities from various sources..
<flaccid> an imac g3 300 or someting?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i think it's an old imac yes
<intelikey> super mac
<CostaRicanQuaker> so which should i get?
<CostaRicanQuaker> the 64 bit, or the ones i got will work on it?
<intelikey> neither
<karl_> you need to get the powerpc
<karl_> as we've said
<karl_> over and over
<flaccid> you need to check its arch and see if its ppc (powerpc). i have an imac g3 and yeah the g processors are obviously ppc..
<flaccid> its always a good idea to verify instead of guessing as well :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> i dont seethe powerpc listed from shipit
<CostaRicanQuaker> on shipit*
<CostaRicanQuaker> now, karl_: you said that if its an intel processor the ones i got will work, this is always correct?
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: you probably are not going to get a response because its been answered already. old macs are not intel-based.
<intelikey> there is not a ppc iso listed     what's up ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> intelikey: that's what i meant
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker try in the vanella "ubuntu" section
<CostaRicanQuaker> intelikey: where is that option? i am @ shipit and i cant see it even in the special requests
<flaccid> doesn't look like kubuntu builds current releases in ppc http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<intelikey> Note to PowerPC (PPC) and SPARC users: These types of computers are not
<intelikey> supported by the newest versions of Ubuntu. However Ubuntu 6.06 is still
<intelikey> supported and available for your machine.
<hume> hi.... I have some questions about kexi - anyone here can assist? first of all I cannot figure out if there is a way to create relationships between tables for use in forms, to assist insertion of data - anyone knows?
<intelikey> flaccid doesn't look like any *buntu does.
<intelikey> that's a quote from the official download link   ^   not supported other than dapper
<CostaRicanQuaker> flaccid: so that means in english that the only available version of ubuntu for macs is dapper
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker correct,  even if im not flaccid
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i can still burn an image form there get dapper and install kubuntu and gnome on it albeit without the upgrades
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker that's a pretty good assessment
<geek> CostaRicanQuaker: if you don't mind a little more work, and want something currently supported, might i suggest debian?
 * CostaRicanQuaker IS FLABBERGASTED
 * CostaRicanQuaker points at the nonbuntu-er
<intelikey> geek he's new to linux,   so if you lead him there, then help him there
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok...hmm
<intelikey> it's not a bad idea at all.   but: more work is right.
<CostaRicanQuaker> geek: does debian hve something like shipit? ihave not once been able to burn an image from my computers that worked
<CostaRicanQuaker> even when the hashsums were right theyalways burnt with errors
<geek> CostaRicanQuaker: hmm. i usually use the netinstall disks... which are smaller
<CostaRicanQuaker> netinstall disks? can you link me to this info?
<intelikey> www.OSDisc.com
<geek> CostaRicanQuaker: one moment. i assume the mac has internet access?
<CostaRicanQuaker> it will, as there's a wireless connection at the peace centre
<geek> http://www.debian.org/distrib/netinst
<stevecarolinian> I am getting lots of Java Script errors when loading web pages.  Am running Kubuntu 6.06 LTS.  What can I do to eliminate these please?
<intelikey> www.linuxcd.org
<flaccid> stevecarolinian: contact the author of the webpage in question
<geek> CostaRicanQuaker: its not as easy as ubuntu, as intelikey mentioned, but as i said, you'll have maintained, very stable packages, though not ones as new as ubuntu
<stevecarolinian> Getting these errors on too many different pages.  I think it is my computer, not the pages.
<stevecarolinian> I can I correct Java handling on my computer?
<CostaRicanQuaker> geek: how hard would you say ubuntu is from 1-10 10 being the highest?
<CostaRicanQuaker> from the perspective of a windows to linux switchee
<fkm> http://www.radionetherlands.nl/news/international/5876879/Dutch-caf-changes-to-smokers-paradise-church
<fkm> :)
<geek> CostaRicanQuaker: well for me there was little to no learving curve, just a matter of workin out how installers worked and what apps to use. 2-3 for me
<flaccid> stevecarolinian: java != javascript. you can also try a different browser
<CostaRicanQuaker> geek: how hard would you say debian is from 1-10
<geek> debian would be a 5, maybe 6 if you wanted to take the time to get a leaner install
<stevecarolinian> How do  get a different browser that Konqueror?
<geek> (with 10 being me in tears at my system)
<intelikey> stevecarolinian install it in the package manager
<fkm> stevecarolinian, "apt-get install firefox" ;-)
<CostaRicanQuaker> geek: leaner install? what does that mean? the info you pointed basically saysthat i could install it from the internet
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker if you have the band width that's a good methood
<geek> CostaRicanQuaker: you can, for example, start with a plain KDE install with no additional apps, and add what you need as you need them
<geek> i tend to build my debian boxen from pretty much nothing other than the bare minimum, and add stuff as and when i need them.  they tend to be VERY VERY lean
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker there is a  #debian  channel for all debian related help.
 * Jucato notes that this is #kubuntu... discussing other distros is better in #kubuntu-offtopic
<geek> yup
<geek> Jucato: my bad
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok, first i will check tomorrow about the mac
<CostaRicanQuaker> then i might do that
<CostaRicanQuaker> my passion is ubuntu and eventually linux but for now i'm still learning
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker :)
<geek> CostaRicanQuaker: everyone is always learning ;p
<intelikey> may i mention that linux is the kerenl, and the user space apps are GNU   even in    GNU/Linux-*buntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> intelikey: i just sent meself an email with everything i need to install this operative system at the pc centre's computers
<CostaRicanQuaker> GNU rules, GPL rules, Richard Stallman rules
<CostaRicanQuaker> !Richard Stallman
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<geek> why do you need rules?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i mean rocks*
<intelikey> who is rms ?
<geek> free software is free. GPL only really affects developers
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
 * geek thinks all you need to install ubuntu/kubuntu is the appropriate disk, maybe drivers, and time ;p
<flaccid> stevecarolinian: Opera is also another good option, see !Opera
<CostaRicanQuaker> i have a question
<intelikey> Q  "what do linux users do?"
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i get my sony ericsson phone w810i to work now that i've switched to ubuntu
<intelikey> A  "they install software."
<CostaRicanQuaker> as in to plug it into my computer and be able to open it
<CostaRicanQuaker> and load music into it
<geek> intelikey: A: "they do anything other users do" ;p
<geek> CostaRicanQuaker: is it mass storage compatable, or is there a driver in windows?
<intelikey> geek stick to the script.  don't adlib.
<CostaRicanQuaker> geek: what? there was a driver in windows as in there's a cd somewhere i used
<geek> intelikey: i forgot to reherse ;p
<geek> CostaRicanQuaker: thought so
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker but does it have an option to emulate disk mode   ?
<intelikey> on the device itself
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i check for that?
<CostaRicanQuaker> should i plug the cell into the usb?
<intelikey> on the device itself,  in it's menus
<intelikey> if it can act as mass storage.  then accessing it is easy.  if it can't then i don't think i know.
<CostaRicanQuaker> so what do i do?
 * intelikey head desk
<CostaRicanQuaker> it doesnt say anything about emulating disk mode on the menus
<intelikey> no disk mode ?
<intelikey> then i'm backing out, on this one.
<intelikey> NEXT !
<geek> most of what i can find from google involves bluetooth
<CostaRicanQuaker> it has bluetooth
<intelikey> that's an idea
<CostaRicanQuaker> but i want to be able to stick it to the usb
<CostaRicanQuaker> and put songs in it
<intelikey> so plug it in and see what it does
<CostaRicanQuaker> by the way what is the best p2p client for kubuntu to get music
<intelikey> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
 * CostaRicanQuaker does that
<CostaRicanQuaker> er...from personal experience i mean
<stevecarolinian> Are files for alternate browsers already on Kubuntu?
<stevecarolinian> Or do i need to download them?
<intelikey> dl
<intelikey> stevecarolinian the package manager will dl them
<kunixos> CostaRicanQuaker: i have had nothing but good use from Gtk-Gnutella
<kunixos> sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<intelikey> stevecarolinian you on dialup ?
<stevecarolinian> I have Adept Installer open and I see other browsers mentioned.
<CostaRicanQuaker> intelikey: it opened up...it recognized the phonecard
<stevecarolinian> Yes, on dialup.
<intelikey> stevecarolinian me too.  ;/
<stevecarolinian> : (
<CostaRicanQuaker> intelikey: but i only see one mp3 where there should be many
<intelikey> stevecarolinian so you wont to dl any more than you have too.     but the package manager will fetch the packages you tell it too
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker i know nothing.    nothing at all.
<stevecarolinian> I see other browser showing in Adept Installer, but they are "faded out".
<CostaRicanQuaker> ah well, i finally got kubuntu and xubuntu and gnome up and running and got rid of windows and everythings working smoothly
<intelikey> stevecarolinian you can use the cli version and get what you like.    konsole command example:  sudo apt-get install firefox
<CostaRicanQuaker> brb
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker and not in a ntfs anymore ?
 * CostaRicanQuaker installs gtk-gnutella
<CostaRicanQuaker> not anymore, wiped out all the disk and installed kubuntu from the shipit disks
<intelikey> goodonyamate :)
<intelikey> good on ya mate :)
<stevecarolinian> will try a  konsole command
<CostaRicanQuaker> brb
 * intelikey watches stevecarolinian try it with adept still open....
<stevecarolinian> are you trying to tell me i should close Adept?
<stevecarolinian> LOL
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> not me  !
<stevecarolinian> I think I may have my answer: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<intelikey> see     see    :)
<stevecarolinian> Hey, you are not making this any easier.  I am a Linux newbie.
<intelikey> sorry.
<stevecarolinian> that OK
<intelikey> stevecarolinian enjoy being laughed at now.  then you can do the same to others later cause you earned it.
<stevecarolinian> I am a perpetual student at the school of hard knocks...
<flaccid> !adeptfix | stevecarolinian this is for when you have closed adept but still have problem
<ubottu> flaccid: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<flaccid> !adeptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<intelikey> and really i don't mean to make it sound like i would take pleasure in your pain,  that's not it.  i just love good humour when it happens by.
<intelikey> flaccid it didn't crash,   he ran apt-get with adept still open
<intelikey> stevecarolinian simply closing adept and then retrying the command is all you need.
<intelikey> stevecarolinian now.    also within the adept package manager you should have the option to enable extra repos.   check it's menus out for all the neet stuff.
<flaccid> intelikey: yes it was an fyi!
<stevecarolinian> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<intelikey> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 64 kB, installed size 120 kB
<stevecarolinian> This may mean that the package is missing,
<intelikey> that's in main   if it's not avalable then you may not have your "main" repo enabled.
<stevecarolinian> has been obsoleted,
<intelikey> it's in "main"
<intelikey> check out your repos.
<intelikey> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<stevecarolinian> will check repos
<intelikey> stevecarolinian and even though that may have seemed like a "round about" way to get there (i though i already knew why)  it was to help you learn how to trouble shoot things like for your self,   there is a methood to the madness.
<intelikey> s/.*like/*like that/
<stevecarolinian> I do internet tech support.  Do a LOT of troubleshooting for that.
<stevecarolinian> I am tired and going to call it a day.
<stevecarolinian> have a good night you all
<stevecarolinian> will be back another day.
<intelikey> my my.   touchy ?     or sleepy ?
 * intelikey shouts as he leaves "use the konsole"  
<intelikey> oh well.
<shasha> how to install crystal eye webcam ?
<cer> .
<zxy_64> hi
<zxy_64> i'm looking for a vrml 2.0 player on kubuntu 64bit
<zxy_64> any ideas? as i had no success in the last half an hour with googling, at least nothing works
<flaccid> maybe there isn't one
<flaccid> zxy_64: maybe http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/openvrml-lookat ? its amd64
<nagaku3> hello
<flaccid> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<abogani> Hello everybody! Does anybody know from where can I download the image of kubuntu 8.04.1 DVD? I found ubuntu DVDs but not the kubuntu ones :-(
<flaccid> !download | abogani
<ubottu> abogani: Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<intelikey> sed '/\n/!G;s/\(.\)\(.*\n\)/&\2\1/;//D;s/.// ' .bash* | sed -e :a -e "s/^.\{1,$(($COLUMNS - 1))\}\$/ &/;ta "
<abogani> flaccid: Thanks! :-)
<flaccid> np
<gnumm> how can i get the "folder view" plasmoid in kubuntu kde4?
<flaccid> !kde4 | gnu
<ubottu> gnu: KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<flaccid> oops
<eshat> Ho all, somehow, my KDE does no automount USB-Sticks, is there any package that has to be installed ?
<flaccid> eshat no package to be installed it should do it auto. check your /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages to see what the problem could be
<eshat> flaccid: there seems to be no problem in szslog and messages, it's only, that it is not mounted automatically
<flaccid> eshat: you do not get a popup in kde3 asking you what to do when you instert the disk?
<eshat> flaccid: no
<flaccid> if hald is running and you have no errors/suspicious messages in the logs then submit a bug
<emons> hi guyz
<emons> kopete doesn't get connected
<emons> any idea why?
<jajajon> emons can you be more specific?
<emons> alright
<emons> i was setting iptables and i block all the input traffic
<emons> by following the guide
<emons> that of course doesn't tell you "do not do it now otherwise internet is not goin to work" but it just says "type the following command"
<flaccid> i think you need to learn networking and firewalls first emons
<emons> anyway, wasn't modifiyng any configuration files so i just reboot
<emons> and checked iptables policy again
<emons> and itz all allowed
<emons> so why kopete just doesn't get connected?
<flaccid> !enter | emons
<ubottu> emons: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jajajon> emons do your other web apps get connected?
<emons> yes of course
<flaccid> correct config of iptables is required to allow the right ports etc..
<emons> and as i said i checked after i reboot with this command sudo iptables -L if iptables policy was back to its default (and it is)
<emons> also because otherwise i wouldn't be able to chat here, or to use firefox
<emons> but kopete doesn't work... anyone can fix that?
<flaccid> emons: can you please listen - keep your responses on one line!
<emons> sorry flaccid
<flaccid> what happens with kopete when you try to connect?
<emons> it just doesn't "move" usually i have to click on "set status > online" to get it connected which i do but nothing happens
<flaccid> emons: i've had that before. i just keep trying or restart kopete. you are also welcome to submit a bug.
<emons> i thought it could be cuz kopete was running when i set iptables policy all traffic denied and then i reboot without closing kopete so i think it probably remained stock in somehow of... i dunno
<flaccid> doubt it
<inomine> Hello all. I presume that the package conflicts with the latest KDE4 beta packages is well known?
<incorrect> hello, with quanta, is it possible to get it to sort out indentation for you?
<flaccid> !kde4 | inomine
<ubottu> inomine: KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<inomine> Ah, thankyou kindly, I shall ask in there.
<emons> if anyone's interested i solved the problem with kopete deleting my account and re-creating it, now it works fine
<flaccid> yeah thats unfortunate emons. which kopete version is this?
<emons> dunno though i guess itz the last one it came with the kubuntu last packet
<flaccid> emons: check please in Help | About
<emons> it weird it actually doesn't say in help and there's no about button
<emons> o_O
<flaccid> emons: are you running kopete-kde4 or something
<emons> kde3
<flaccid> emons: goto the Help menu at top and select About Kopete, it will say in there..
<emons> could be that im handicapped but i swear it doesn't anywhere
<flaccid> you have no help menu?
<emons> yes there is but when i open it, it doesn't open the kopete help menu but the kubuntu help menu
<flaccid> um ok thats weird ah well
<emons> yes it is
<emons> flaccid something else...
<emons> when i open rhythmbox 3 pop ups come out saying "plugin error" respectively of jamendo magnatude and cover art, these plugins are not loaded so itz not like it runs em and they dont work, how do i fix that?
<flaccid> i've never used rythmbox s i can't help sorry. maybe google can or someone else
<emons> i tried but nothing found...
<flaccid> dang
<emons> hey flaccid
<emons> finally found something interesting, i should install python-gst0.10 how do i do that? i mean litterally
<flaccid> !info python-gst0
<ubottu> Package python-gst0 does not exist in hardy
<flaccid> doesn't look like its in the repos. probably have to install from somewhere else
<flaccid> !find python gst
<ubottu> 'gst' is not a valid distribution
<flaccid> !find python
<ubottu> Found: bittornado, diveintopython, diveintopython-zh, gimp-python, libapache2-mod-python (and 813 others)
 * flaccid goes to website
<derTraumreiter> Hoi
<flaccid> !info python-gst0.10 | emons
<ubottu> emons: python-gst0.10 (source: gst0.10-python): generic media-playing framework (Python bindings). In component main, is optional. Version 0.10.11-1 (hardy), package size 430 kB, installed size 1628 kB
<derTraumreiter> I bought a new Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 and now I'm not quite sure which architecture version (x86 or x64-86) I should take?
<emons> what does that mean?
<flaccid> emons: install it and see if it is what you need
<emons> yes i think so i found it on a forum
<emons> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=25929&sid=055644c3ec39ddeb31d6d6ca2345976d
<flaccid> derTraumreiter: x86
<derTraumreiter> flaccid: Thanks :) ('Cause the manual says it also have support for intel 64 arch.)
<flaccid> derTraumreiter: ah yes. i forgot about that you are right. 64bit does have some stuff missing but
<derTraumreiter> flaccid: but...?
<derTraumreiter> So I better stay with the "normal" x86?!
<emons> flaccid if ur interested i typed sudo apt-get install python-gst0.10 and it installed it with all the dependencies and now the prob is solved
<flaccid> emons: sweet it worked then
<flaccid> derTraumreiter: thats up to you
<derTraumreiter> flaccid: ok ... I'll try and see. ;) Nevertheless: Thank you
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> derTraumreiter[a: http://www.bytebot.net/blog/archives/2007/03/29/which-ubuntu-for-a-core-2-duo and yeah things like flash and so forth are not full 64bit etc. there might be some stuff like programs and the like you can't do on 64bit yet
<derTraumreiter[a> flaccid: thanks. Exactly my problem. ;) So I'll see what I'll do. Maybe I'll stay with 32bit ... I think about it, I also have some time till my package arrives =)
<flaccid> derTraumreiter[a: cool. yeah i have not gone to 64bit myself because of the uncomplete support by vendors (linux/kernel is great support, but the rest..)
<derTraumreiter> (sry, for the name changes, but I my name is too long for an [afk] suffix -.-)
<flaccid> derTraumreiter: don't use a suffix. use an away msg.
<derTraumreiter> flaccid: ok, I'll do :) Wasn't a long time not on IRC and it's just the second time that I'm on freenode.
<flaccid> cool
<derTraumreiter> I think I'll first use a x86 and try out the 64bit out later ... my new hdd should be great enough for some more testing systems :D
<derTraumreiter> flaccid: Thank you for the hints ... and now I'm goning to take my breakfast ...
 * derTraumreiter is away: afk, breakfast
<flaccid> derTraumreiter: no away messages on freenode :)
<emons> hi guys du no why when i play a video with kaffeine the visualization's full of stripes like if it was interlaced? already tried to set the best deinterlacing options etc
<andypls1> how can i make the windows in other desktops not appear in the taskbar of the current desktop?
<FoxIII> andypls1,  are you using compiz?
<andypls1> whats that?
<FoxIII> !compiz | andypls1
<ubottu> andypls1: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<flaccid> andypls1: i think thats in configure panel | taskbar from right clicking the panel
<flaccid> 'Show windows from all desktops
<FoxIII> heh. You got there before me flaccid:)
<andypls1> yeah
<andypls1> thanks a lot :)
<FoxIII> emons,  What video format are you attempting to view?
<emons> avi
<emons> is it a question of codecs?
<flaccid> could be codecs or encryption or a badly made video
<FoxIII> emons,  it does sound like it, yes.
<FoxIII> !codecs | emons
<ubottu> emons: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<emons> the thing is that ive got lots of videos all in .avi format
<flaccid> avi is generally just a container
<emons> ill run this i guess   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<flaccid> that won't help considering kaffeine is kde. perhaps also install kubuntu-restricted-extras. but the fact is you are getting lines in your video which means the codec is working. so it could be encryption or otherwise. interlacing is also fundamentally an analog thing
<blassphemy> moin
<emons> sorry guys to configure iptables i do it with netfilter?
<flaccid> you can use many things to configure iptables. i thought netfilter and iptables were the same thing.
<flaccid> !kmyfirewall
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmyfirewall
<flaccid> !info kmyfirewall
<ubottu> kmyfirewall (source: kmyfirewall): iptables based firewall configuration tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-1 (hardy), package size 1261 kB, installed size 4364 kB
<flaccid> thats what i recommend
<emons> kmyfirewall
<emons> is it a graphical interface program to set iptables?
<flaccid> emons: correct
<emons> alright thanks
<emons> i'll check it out
<flaccid> np
<emons> so i guess i should type sudo apt-get install kmyfirewall
<emons> right?
<jussi01> yes
<emons> thx
<flaccid> emons: yes once you have enabled universe repos if not enabled already
<emons> whatz that?
<flaccid> !repos | emons
<ubottu> emons: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<emons> ah u mean the repository
<emons> i think i have it already
<Andrew62> hey guys, got a question, Is it possable to install openSUSE alongside kubuntu, (partition the disk) as well as xp and vista, with kubuntu vista and xp installed already?
<Andrew62> and can you do it without doing all the rastarting and risking losing all the OS's
<flaccid> Andrew62:  yes
<flaccid> !pastebin | emons
<ubottu> emons: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<flaccid> !adeptfix | emons only one process can use dpkg
<ubottu> emons only one process can use dpkg: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<emons> i was trying to install the restricted codecs for video before but at some point i accidentally closed the terminal, now i tried to install something else and it told me  Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) du think itz cuz there's still the other installation running? how do i do? thx
<flaccid> emons: see the adepfix command advised above
<emons> ?
<flaccid> emons: [21:52] <ubottu> emons only one process can use dpkg: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<emons> thx
<flaccid> np
<emons> and then i kill the process?
<flaccid> that does that for you. won't you try it first ?
<emons> u mean try to see if i can make it work again?
<flaccid> !u | emons
<ubottu> emons: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<kaminix> How do I redirect page.com to page.com/forum/index.php?action=unread;all;start=0 via the /etc/hosts file?
<flaccid> emons: have you run the command yet? because thats all you need to do then you can run adept again
<flaccid> kaminix: you cannot.
<emons> i did run the command and it said
<emons> kill process 8978? y/n ?
<emons> thatz y i asked do i have to kill it? or i can try to fix it
<flaccid> emons: answer yes to all of them and then you can run apt-get or Adept Manager again. please keep your responses on one line.
<emons> and continue with the previous installation and the start the kmyfirewall installation again?
<emons> alright
<hw> How can I reliable copy strings from Acrobat Reader 8 on kubuntu 7.10? I select a text click on copy or press ctrl+c but the test doesn't show up on klipper. The PDF document isn't copy protected. Any ideas?
<flaccid> hw: i have no idea. but kpdf works fine for that kind of thing
<sebastian> huhu^^
<hw> flaccid: This is just the second best solution... =)
<Bas> blubb
<flaccid> yeah buts it free and it works
<berniyh> hi, quick question, does the live cd of kubuntu come with konvi?
<flaccid> berniyh: i don't think so
<berniyh> hmm
<emons> sorry flacc i re-run the previous installation the one that was blocking the all thing and now the "configuring sun-jav6.jre" window opened but it just doesn't move i can't click ok or press enter cuz nothing happens... what do i do?
<TGD> what is konvi
<flaccid> emons: its text based. you have to press tab to the button then press enter. mouse won't work i don't think
<emons> omg
<emons> thx
<emons> i feel so stupid :D thank u
<berniyh> TGD: konversation (kde irc client)
<flaccid> emons: keep your reponses on one line and use you instead of u !
<moope1> hi, I have firebox 3.0b and want to upgrade to the full 3.0, whats the most painless way to upgrade?
<emons> mmm ok... sorry mate...
<emons> ok now that i installed kmyfirewall how do i get it started?
<flaccid> emons: run the command kmyfirewall from alt+f2 or select it from the kmenu
<emons> from the kmenu under internet it doesn't appear thatz why i asked, neither on system or utilities
<emons> alright found it
<flaccid> it either doesn't have an entry or the menu needs refreshing..
<askand> Hm, how do I add more languages to my KDE 4?
<ubuntu> haj
<emons> As the file format used to save the rulesets has changed, rulesets created with KMyFirewall < 1.0beta1 WILL NOT work, don't even try it! what about that? this is really stressful...
<kervin> test
<kervin> hello
<flaccid> emons: i didn't know about that. a couple of things you should be aware of... there are programs to help you configure an iptables firewall, but none are very easy. you still need to know about networking,iptables and so forth. so there is a lot of learning to do.
<emons> flaccid i do no how to set a firewall but what i dont no is how to solve this prob
<lampe> hello
<kervin> hello
<flaccid> emons: use something else like guarddog or learn how to do it without a frontend program
<darkosoul> ciao
<darkosoul> qualcuno mi sa dire perchè firefox non riesco impostare l'italiano
<flaccid> !it | darkosoul
<ubottu> darkosoul: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<darkosoul> sorry
<flaccid> np
<mendnwngs> hrm
<mendnwngs> looking for the ubuntu channel.. trying #ubuntu
<Haza> Afternoon folks. What is the command to unlock my Adept again?
<Haza> It seems to get locked up quite alot :(
<flaccid> !adeptfix | Haza
<ubottu> Haza: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<flaccid> keep in mind only 1 program (package manager) can access dpkg at 1 time
<Dr_willis> be sure you only have one package manager type program running at a time.
<Dr_willis> I rarely ever see mine get 'locked'
<Haza> See i know what it _could_ be
<Haza> It looks like i tried to install the JDK 6 documents and it never worked
<Haza> so when i usse that command you gave me above i get a message about trying to install the JDK docs...
<Haza> Setting up sun-java6-doc (6-00-2ubuntu2) ...
<flaccid> Haza: yeah well um finish the update etc. and let us know if you have another problem
<Haza> flaccid: I think the update fails every time for some reason mate
<tsb_> Is it possible to change settings->encoding in konsole from the terminal?
<flaccid> Haza: show us the error then
<Haza> flaccid: 2 mins mate :)
<flaccid> np
<Haza> Im just running the system update
<flaccid> cool
<Haza> flaccid: Yeah it looks like the entire update / install process is a little broken. For example when i tried to run the system update i get the message (half way through installing the updates)... "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages. "
<Haza> Im pretty sure it was when i tried to install the JDK docs
<Haza> so ive just searched from them in the package manager and remove them just now
<flaccid> Haza: if you do the update from konsole with sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade you should be able to get actual errors to see the problem
<Andrew62> Hi, need help, realtek suround sound card not working, amarok gives error "xine could not initialise any audio drivers" tried everything i can find on google
<White_Pelican> is there a utility within kubunto to clean up all the packages downloaded?
<White_Pelican> rather than select all the ones in var/apt/cache?
<Jucato> sudo apt-get clean
<White_Pelican> ty Jucato
<White_Pelican> that helps :)
<emons> hi how do i install flaash player? sudo apt-get install adobe flash player doesn't work
<emons> whatz itz name?
<flaccid> !flash | emons flashplugin-nonfree is the pkg name
<ubottu> flaccid: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<flaccid> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<White_Pelican> I think it's flash-nonfree
<emons> fresh-nonfree alright ill try that thx
<White_Pelican> but you have ot have the atom uncommented in source.list
<emons> nope
<emons> itz not, what do i have pelican?
<White_Pelican> hang on
<emons> sudo apt-get install flashpugin-nonfree
<emons> itz this one by the way
<White_Pelican> right
<White_Pelican> I didn't commit the name to memory :)
<White_Pelican> I already have it installed :)
<emons> but what were u sayinh? that i have the atom uncommented? what is it? a free flash player?
<White_Pelican> by atom, and I might have the wrong terminology, is the line in sources.list that might need to be uncommented
<emons> hey sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree doesn't work...
<pag> !doesntwork | emons
<ubottu> emons: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<emons> hey sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree smokes joints all day watching tv on my sofa
<emons> lol
<TimS> I like the look of the electric sheep screensaver, but does it take up huge ammounts of space?
<TimS> I read that it did somewhere.
<White_Pelican> space as in hard drive space?
<TimS> Yeah
<White_Pelican> hmmm
<TimS> Because you need to download 'sheep' or something
<White_Pelican> you might want to check out the website for that info
<elirips> hello. can someone please recoomend me a good ftp-client for KDE?
<flaccid> elirips: krusader or if you want a specialist client, kftpgrabber
<Jucato> !ftp
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> elirips: Konqueror, kftpgrabber, I think there are 2 others I forgot
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<flaccid> krusader! :p
<dilipgarg> Hello all.
<dilipgarg> I am trying to install java/jre 6 on hardyheron distro for firefox 3 but the java chat windows keeps getting all greyed out
<dilipgarg> is it a known bug for java6 on firefox
<Daisuke_Laptop> so... what do you need?
<dilipgarg> i am just trying to get it to work.. the java chat i mean
<dilipgarg> Daisuke.. do you recommend anything for the resolution
<Daisuke_Laptop> well, if it's a known bug, and there are no workarounds posted, then probably not
<dilipgarg> insightful
<dilipgarg> may i ask who's the team/person handling the support queries here ?
<rune> hi
<corigo> I need help with partitioning
<rune> some here expert abt mysql on linux...??
<corigo> When doing a clean install I am trying to partition with 6 partitions but after setting up # 4 the partition tool tells me the remainder of the disk is unusable
<pag> corigo, HD's only allow 4 primary partitions – create an extended partition, and the rest of partitions within it
<corigo> pag how do I create an extended partion?
<khaije1> were there any issues w/ touchpads freaking out after a Hardy install?/
<pag> corigo, to be honest I don't remember – iirc it can be set in 'type' for the new partition
<khaije1> I think my lappy keyboard needs to be replaced, it's just weird
<corigo> are boot and root enough for the install? can I create it later?
<flaccid> !partition | corigo
<ubottu> corigo: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<corigo> u
<corigo> ubottu, so you're saying partition with another tool while booted from the CD then do the install?
<ubottu> corigo: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pag> corigo, only root is needed for install – personally I'd reccomend root and home, but if you're not performing some kind of special tasks (server etc.) then more partitions than that is pretty useless
<corigo> yes server
<flaccid> oh i misread. just use the installer and keep it simple :)
<rune_ubuntu_NO> need help mysql..
<corigo> flaccid the installer doesn't allow me to creat extended partitions
<flaccid> rune_ubuntu_NO: #mysql
<rune_ubuntu_NO> #mysql
<flaccid> corigo: you don't need em. if you already have 4 primary parts then yeah use qtparted from livecd then install like you said
<rune_ubuntu_NO> *Thnx. im new here
<flaccid> np
<Moonstorm> i need to mount a failing hard drive from the live cd to recover some data before pitching it.  how do i mount that drive?
<corigo> and how do I find/run qtparted?
<flaccid> corigo: install from adept, you probably need to enabled universe first
<flaccid> !info qtparted
<ubottu> qtparted (source: qtparted): A parted frontend using QT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu14 (hardy), package size 205 kB, installed size 712 kB
<flaccid> Moonstorm: system settings | disks & filesystems
<corigo> ubottu mean you that it is not on the CD?
<ubottu> corigo: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<corigo> flaccid the universe is my oyster, what mean you?
<DarkAudit> How do I get apt to check my local apt-build directory first? Here's my apt-cache policy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27748/
<DarkAudit> setting Pin: release o=apt-build and Pin-Priority: 990 in /etc/apt/preferences made no difference
<flaccid> !repos | corigo just enable universe in adept
<ubottu> corigo just enable universe in adept: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<flaccid> and yeah its not on the live cd
<corigo> if it
<corigo> 's not on the live CD how am I to run it? I can't run it from a disk I am partitioning can I?
<flaccid> corigo: you open adept manager after booting livecd and enable universe in manage repositories from top menu. then you can install qtparted into the livecd session. then you can run qtparted, do what you need, then you can reboot and do your install with the partition(s) you created
<corigo> flaccid, sounds great, but qtparted doesn't show up in the list even with multiverse
<flaccid> corigo: multiverse != universe
<corigo> both
<corigo> either
<corigo> still no qtparted
<corigo> or gparted
<flaccid> you need to fetch updates first
<reagleBRKLN> ha google maps stopped working for other konq (3.5.9) users? when i try to look at a map, i just get a big grey box
<reagleBRKLN> e.g., http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&client=safari&rls=en_US&resnum=0&q=breezy+point+~ny&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&resnum=1&ct=image
<DennyB> wie starte ich den Xserver neu
<Dr_willis> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DennyB> wie starte ich den xserver neu
<DennyB> !xserver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver
<Kovert> q? when i click the start button on KDE4.1 I dont have all the icons? Oxygen
<flaccid> Kovert: try #kubuntu-kde4
<Kovert> thanks!
<flaccid> np
<DarkAudit> the versions here are the same... what did I miss to keep apt from using the local one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27753/
<fulat2k> hi folks, once in a while kubuntu fails to display the device icon for usb devices.  is there anyway i can restart any daemon instead of doing a reboot?
<pteague_laptop> how do i prevent strigi from running?
<Yarcanox> always when submitting the changes in adept updater, my file system of the main ext3 partition which contains everything gets (re)mounted(?) as read-only
<stefano> ciao
<stefano> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<corigo> Why Kubuntu and not Miny?
<corigo> Minty?
<pag> corigo, why Kubuntu or Mint instead of Debian? Why not Gentoo? There's no single reason why one should pick some distro over another. Try 'em all, and decide what's best for your needs
<corigo> pag, so you've no opinion?
<pag> corigo, I use neither, so I can't say you which is better – they're both too bloated for my needs (+ I'm irratated by apt)
<Gruggo> Hello! Could someone help me with a problem?
<jussi01> corigo: one thing to take into consideration is the community - we dont support mint here
<jussi01> Gruggo: ask!
<jals> should systemsettingsrc be owned by root or the logged in user?
<Gruggo> Jussi01: I can't get my ipod to work with kubuntu, It won't mount
<pag> jals, if it's in your /home, then definatly user
<jussi01> !ipod | Gruggo
<ubottu> Gruggo: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<jals> it is, under .kde/share/config
<jals> somehow got changed to root ownership i guess, stopping me from changing systemsettings without doing it through command line
<Gruggo> tanks=)
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> !tab | Gruggo: alos, this makes things easier ;)
<ubottu>  Gruggo: alos, this makes things easier ;): You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<pag> jals, then change the owner: sudo chown your_username:your_username ~/.kde/share/config/systemsettingsrc
<jals> ok, thanks, just wanted to make sure i wasn't doing something silly by doing that
<scheuri> rsync problem/question: I have got a little script rsyncing three folders to my USB stick...all in all thousands of files and about 8 GB of data (at least for the initial run). Now, if I am not mistaken, a second run right after should be done fairly quick and without any transfer, right?
<bobo> hello good ppl of the irc realm
<scheuri> hi there bobo
<pag> jals, also, if it keeps changing after launching systemsettings with root priveledges, I sudgest you'd file a bug report, since I doubt it is an intended behaviour
<bobo> have i told eveyone in here that i love this os
<jals> no i don't think that's what changed it, but it was the only way i could change it subsequently, cos the owner was now root
<jals> not sure what changed it :S
<jarle> By accident I added the KDE4 rc repo to the wrong box and started updating packages, is it possible to remove the repo and revert the changes somehow?
<bobo> why is it so quiet in here or is that a good thing
<bobo> hey i know what i need
<ocs__> hi. how can i see if my installation is 32 or 64 bit ? thnks
<pag> ocs__, uname -r    iirc
<ocs__> pag: no
<bobo> i own a poolhall and need a program to keep track of the time people put on the tables and so on can anyone help me out
<Pici> ocs__: uname -m  i386=32bit, x86_64 = 64bit
<ocs__> Pici: i686
<pag> ocs__, 32bit still
<ocs__> thnks
<HailandKill> What package includes xine-cheeck..? I have xine-ui installed  but xxine-check doesnn't seem to exist..
<jussi01> !find xine-check
<ubottu> File xine-check found in xine-ui
<jussi01> HailandKill: ^
<Pici> xine-ui: /usr/share/man/man1/xine-check.1.gz   /me shrugs
<bobo> someone has to teach me how to work the bots
<AMDpenguin> is kde 4.1 a major jump from kde 4.0?
<HailandKill> ...Hmm..
<Pici> !usage | bobo
<ubottu> bobo: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Guiri> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<bobo> thats cool i like this stuff a little better every day and its mainly because of the little stuff you can do
<HailandKill>  /usr/share/man/man1/xine-check.1.gz will just be the man pages, no?
<DennyBlue> wieder da
<bobo> is there some kind of programers room or something
<DennyBlue> hab gerade ein problem festgestellt ... ich höre keinen ton!
<pag> !de | DennyBlue
<ubottu> DennyBlue: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<vit> hola kubuntu
<vit> kubuntu como estas?
<gkffjcs_> hey all, dose anyone know if it's possible to get compositing up and running on my rather legacy graphics card. Here's the lspci | grep VGA output "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT] (rev 15)"
<rambo> siema
<rambo> mam problem
<vit> hola
<rambo> są jacys Polacy ?
<vit> hola rambo
<rambo> hola
<rambo> mam problem
<vit> rambo como estas
<Schorfi> !es | vit
<ubottu> vit: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rambo> wlasnie instaluja mi sie aktualizacje
<Schorfi> !pl | rambo
<ubottu> rambo: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<vit> como estas rambo
<Schorfi> :)
<spiel_mit_feuer> any if you know an ubuntu chatroom that deals with alternative desktops other than kde, xfce, and gnome?
<bazhang> #fluxbuntu
<spiel_mit_feuer> i guess they might know the answers to which i seek
<DarkAudit> what is going on here? I just did an apt-build of three packages, with the source from the ubuntu repositories. Now Update Manager is saying those same three pakages have an update available, when apt-cache policy shows identical version numbers.
<emons> hi guys how do i "use" my i-pod from amarok?
<DarkAudit> like this one for firefox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27774/
<rambo> kto POlak i zna sie na kubuntu ?
<emons> how do i mount the i-pod?
<spiel_mit_feuer> anyway.. my question is about building a custom desktop environment using a selection of key components for developing the desktop
<jofko> emons: are you on kde 3.5 or kde4?
<emons> 3
<spiel_mit_feuer> i didnt like KDE4
<spiel_mit_feuer> dunno why
<spiel_mit_feuer> i did like dolphin though, that was pretty cool.. i just hated the desktop widgets instead of icons
<blajumper> kde4 screws up my filesystem with latest upgrade and fails to remove >.<
<genii> blajumper: #kubuntu-kde4 please
 * blajumper just wants to get away from kde4 now...
<blajumper> genii yes... already there.. just wanted to tell my German friend about that =P
<blajumper> spiel_mit_feuer ich mags auch nicht.... as you can see
<jofko> emons: so after plugin your ipod icon on desktop should appear
<emons> it did
<emons> it took a while
<emons> but it did
<jofko> so click on it, and it's mounted
<emons> yes i wanted to open it with amarok so i could update playlists etc but amarok just crashed ill try again thx
<jofko> emons: you need to mount it first, after its mounted you can work with it on amarok
<dilipgarg> does somebody know how to play embedded divx videos on firefox 3 (kde 3.5)
<spiel_mit_feuer> does mplayer do it dilipgarg?
<genii> DarkAudit: See remarks in third posting here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-491692.html
<emons> i did mount it jofko but this is what it says:
<emons> Media Device: iPod mounted at /media/FREAK already locked. If you are sure that this is an error, then remove the file /media/FREAK/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesLock and try again.
<dilipgarg> i have already installed mplayer but when i try to watch the divx video, there's only a grey screen
<DarkAudit> genii: did that, no change
<jofko> emons: then remove the file and try it again
<emons> alright
<genii> DarkrAudit: The system will always give preference to the official versions of an app unless specifically told to use another version by way of the pinning method described there.
<dilipgarg> spiel, i was looking at this thread earlier http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683. But this didnt help me either
<DarkAudit> I can eject my ipod normally by right-clicking and choosing eject, but trying eject from the command line only unmounts.  to get it to completely eject from a terminal requires a  command line. what gives?
<DarkAudit> (the right-click and eject works in GNOME, not KDE)
<PHaLaNX11> i have a question regarding the display driver
<PHaLaNX11> may i ask?
<rickest> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<PHaLaNX11> ok :) sorry
<PHaLaNX11> i've been using nvidia-glx-new driver with kubuntu hardy with the resolution and refresh rates i had no problem with before.
<PHaLaNX11> But 3 days ago it caused my monitor to broke down
<PHaLaNX11> ý sent it to service but i'm not sure how to setup the driver so that it won't happen again
<spiel_mit_feuer> whats the linux command of entirely removing a software package from your system including config files and dependancies which are not used by other programs currently installed?
<Pici> spiel_mit_feuer: sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<spiel_mit_feuer> should be an apt command or something, right?
<spiel_mit_feuer> i tried that.. and it still leaves crap on
<jofko> spiel_mit_feuer: eject
<spiel_mit_feuer> eject?
<jofko> eject
<spiel_mit_feuer> whats that do? and how is it used?
<jofko> eject <device>
<rickest> PHaLaNX11: how can you be so sure your driver/settings "caused" the problem?
<PHaLaNX11> do i need to manually enter vsync and hsync values for my monitor in xorg.conf?
<spiel_mit_feuer> you must be talking to someone else jofko
<spiel_mit_feuer> im asking how to completely remove a package including configuration files and such
<jofko> spiel_mit_feuer: yes i see sorry
<PHaLaNX11> rickest: the service told me that it had been used with wrong settings
<jofko> spiel_mit_feuer: aptitude purge <package> is your command
<PHaLaNX11> but i was using the same res/ref values with winxp with no problem for years
<spiel_mit_feuer> does that work even after somethings been removed with aptitude remove?
<jofko> spiel_mit_feuer: yes
<jofko> spiel_mit_feuer: then it will remove only configuration files
<rickest> PHaLaNX11: I think that's a pretty dubious claim.  Do they even know what your settings were?
<genii> spiel_mit_feuer: Even the --purge option will not remove items within home directories of users. Only old conf files in the main tree of root drive. Items in home directories of users still need manual removing no matter what.
<PHaLaNX11> i read something that you need to manually enter the right vsync and hsync values but i thought that it was ok, because the driver had recognised my monitor
<DarkAudit> aha! gnome-eject will eject my ipod as a regular user. Plain eject or kdeeject requires sudo. What's up with this?
<rickest> PHaLaNX11: yes, generally those 'vsync' 'hsync' settings are ancient. most common drivers just do the right thing.  you weren't running some crazy 110MHz refresh rate or anything, right?
<PHaLaNX11> no, the refresh rate was correct
<PHaLaNX11> it was 85Hz as usual
<spiel_mit_feuer> im thinking of going with compiz fusion or emerald over KDEs window manager
<rickest> PHaLaNX11: I'm not an expert but that hardly seems possible to me.  you might try #hardware
<moshe> hi, anyone knows a reason for this bug? http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-dist@lists.debian.org/msg542065.html
<PHaLaNX11> ok rickest thanks i will
<rickest> PHaLaNX11: burning out your monitor is still possible for very lazy definitions of 'possible'.  Beyond that, burning up your monitor with bad xorg.conf settings is about 15 years old
<PHaLaNX11> rickest: i searched the net to see if anyone experienced something like this, but didn't find any. so it shouldn't be so common, right.
<rickest> PHaLaNX11: it's extremely uncommon.  it was an edge-case years ago, I'm not even sure it's possible anymore.  monitors that blow up and burns down houses would create some pretty bad press
<bad_> hi
<PHaLaNX11> yeah you're right
<PHaLaNX11> thanks anyway
<k350> Is it possible to hide teh panel permanetly?
<bascule> as in remove it?
<Nyad> Hi. whenever I do a search of my harddrive it seems the application that does the search when you press control+F in dolphin makes it's own cache which is huge. I had 50GB free before the search and I now have 11.7GB free
<Nyad> how do I get my space back and how do I prevent this from happening in the future
<LetsGo67> How do I fix error "cannot handle file 'libstdc++.so.6' with TLS data" in BasicLinux?
<trenton> Hello, klipper hangs my system CPU=101% MEM=23% on kubuntu 8.04 64bit kde3.5.9. any solution please?
<LetsGo67> Specs?
<trenton> quad core opteron 4gig ram
<LetsGo67> Sick.
<LetsGo67> Umm...
<LetsGo67> I don't use Kubuntu sorry.
<trenton> thanks
<LetsGo67> You're welcome.
<trenton> hope you're going to start soon:)
<LetsGo67> How do I fix error "cannot handle file 'libstdc++.so.6' with TLS data" in BasicLinux?
<dilipgarg> anyone knows how to play embedded divx videos on kubuntu kde 3.5?
<Nyad> Hi. whenever I do a search of my harddrive it seems the application that does the search when you press control+F in dolphin makes it's own cache which is huge. I had 50GB free before the search and I now have 11.7GB free. how do I get my space back and how do I prevent this from happening in the future
<trenton> dilipgarg: mplayer?
<Nyad> Hi. whenever I do a search of my harddrive it seems the application that does the search when you press control+F in dolphin makes it's own cache which is huge. I had 50GB free before the search and I now have 11.7GB free. how do I get my space back and how do I prevent this from happening in the future
<dilipgarg> trenton, i tried with mplayer but the firefox doesnt recognize that mplayer at all.. there's only a grey patch at the video
<ahmos> !sensors
<ubottu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<dima> hi
<incorrect> i did an upgdate today and got a new kernel
<incorrect> now my nvidia driver is uber broken
<jussi01> incorrect: how did you install the nvidia driver?
<incorrect> it was already intstalled
<dima> есть кто живой?
<trappist> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<incorrect> this 2.6.24.2 kernel is very b0rk3d
<Nyad> Hi. whenever I do a search of my harddrive it seems the application that does the search when you press control+F in dolphin makes it's own cache which is huge. I had 50GB free before the search and I now have 11.7GB free. how do I get my space back and how do I prevent this from happening in the future
<carlinhos> Hi,need help to multiproto drivers working with HVR-4000-multiproto_plus-2008-05-02.diff
<ahmed> hi i want to install kubuntu 8.04 and make siparate partition for home dir to not to lose data when i reinstall it or upgrade it how i could make that  the partition i have for the whole system is 5 giga for system and home dir how much i take for home and how much for root
<bbeck> Is there any way to save alsamixer settings?  Everytime I restart my computer I have to reset the mic so I can talk on skype.
<bibstha> ahmed: my root is around 6GB
<bibstha> and /home depends upon how much u store in it
<Nyad> bbeck: I can suggest a long innefficient method but it would work
<ahmed> bibstha:i install 7.10 on 5 giga
<bibstha> ahmed: oh so u have only 5giga only?
<bbeck> Nyad: thanks, go ahead
<ahmed> bibstha:yes
<bibstha> ahmed: humm thats not much, u can't get extra GB's for home? :D
<Nyad> bbeck: if you can figure out how to configure alsa mixer via the command line you could put it in a script and tell that script to run everytime you log in
<ahmed> bibstha: how much u think?
<bibstha>  /home has the configs stored in it so probably atleast 1GB is necessary to store documents and pictures
<bibstha> ahmed: i have like 25GB for /home and 25GB for /
<bibstha> ahmed: and the applications i haev installed already takes 6GB in / so ..
<carlinhos> how to apply diff. files to a source before make && make instal???
<bibstha> !diff
<rickest> patch original.c < patch
<ahmed> bibstha: the proplem i already have another 30 giga ntfs for data aand another partition for xp
<carlinhos> yes
<ahmed> bibstha: they r full
<carlinhos> i need to patch multiproto with HVR-4000-multiproto_plus-2008-05-02.diff
<bibstha> ahmed: ahmed then if u store minimum stuffs on /home then give around 1GB for /home and remaining 4GB for /?
<bibstha> carlinhos: use patch command
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diff
<ahmed> i do this when i formating partitions in installatiion is that true?
<bibstha> i have very little knowledge but patch --help would help
<bibstha> ahmed: have u made a backup?
<bibstha> of your /home partition?
<ahmed> bibstha: for what?
<bibstha> ahmed: ur upgrading right?
<Pepcok^PotLS> hi
<carlinhos> is this correct  patch -d -p1 < HVR-4000-multiproto_plus-2008-05-02.diff
<bibstha> ahmed: so u must already have some files in /home/username folder?
<Pepcok^PotLS> Would you recomend me any good and easy ftp client?
<ahmed> no i will install it from scratch
<bibstha> ahmed: oh then yes, you can create partition during setup
<bibstha> ahmed: no worries
<ahmed> bibstha: thanks man u helped me
<bibstha> ahmed: np
<bibstha> carlinhos: u know which file u are patching?
<bibstha> carlinhos: i only know how to patch a single file :( hehe
<carlinhos> i don't really know
<bibstha> carlinhos: i did patch "thefiletobepatched" "the.patchfile"
<carlinhos> i never done this before
<bibstha> carlinhos: oops sorry couldn't be of much help
<carlinhos> ok thanks any way
<bbeck> I think I figured it out, set your alsa settings then run: sudo alsactl store
<Pepcok> do you think gFTP is good program for ftp?
<Nyad> someone I know uses it and he likes it
<genii> carlinhos: If the patch and the file to be patched are in same directory usually just:   patch -p0 <patchname.diff                             the -p# is used to strip off leading directory names usually so if in same then normally 0
<justs0me> why isnt kunbuntu support as long as unbuntu /
<genii> justs0me: It has mainly to do with the kde versions currently available
<incorrect> something is very very broken with my poor laptop
<genii> justs0me: kde4 is not mature enough yet to support and kde3 is not going to be developed by the kde people. So it's in between right now.
<rav> hello. i'm using Nvidia drivers for my graphics card and they work very well. but the drivers don't activate at boot, so i get an ugly low resolution kdm login page, and once i login, everything works well. Is there a way to make the kdm login page use the drivers?
<incorrect> can the alternative desktop install cd create encrypted partitions?
<justs0me> i like the 3.5 KDE but i would like somthing supported for a while, so can i install unbuntu and do apt-get install kde?
<justs0me> yeah i tried kde4 it sucked
<justs0me> im not a developer though
<incorrect> justs0me: wait for 4.1
<incorrect> justs0me: i am
<incorrect> kde 4.0 is a toy
<incorrect> not for everyday work
<justs0me> im not dising KDE4, its just not for me
<justs0me> when should kde4.1 be out /
<genii> justs0me: You can install kubuntu from regular ubuntu with install of package  kubuntu-desktop
<incorrect> well people here often say how good the development branch is right now
<incorrect> i think its about 3 months
<incorrect> genii: yes you can, but you are better off install from a server cd imho
<incorrect> i really should try the alternative install cd
<justs0me> yikes i need it a good kde system with support by august
<incorrect> justs0me: need?
<spiel_mit_feuer> incorrect, do you have the alternative cd?
<justs0me> genii: are there any downsides to doing this method
<justs0me> incorrect: school
<incorrect> i am downloading altnerative now
<incorrect> justs0me: ok here is my advise, stick with something stable
<justs0me> i used fedora but fedora9 comes with kde4 and i dont like that, also it only have year max support
<justs0me> yea
<incorrect> don't piss around with kde4 until its more mature
<justs0me> i have a crappy dv9000z and it seems to do better with uptodate distros though ?
<incorrect> you will get more work done
<justs0me> i know
<incorrect> justs0me: stick with 3.5
<incorrect> don't pine after the latest
<incorrect> it will only bring you pain
<trappist> unless it's firefox
<trappist> and even then...
<incorrect> trappist: nah i like firefox 2 right now
<Nyad> justs0me: what about kde 4.05?
<incorrect> ff3 has issues with some sites i use
<justs0me> whats the matter with firefox3?
<justs0me> Nyad: dunno if ive tried that
<trappist> ff3 has issues with google browser sync doesn't support it
<incorrect> justs0me: some admin tools i have it does not work with
<trappist> yet
<justs0me> i kinda prefer kde3.5
<justs0me> oh
<incorrect> trappist: you tried the zimbra admin tools?
<incorrect> ff3 doesn't worth with that either
<trappist> incorrect: I don't think I've heard of em
<genii> incorrect: To answer your question, yes the alternate can do encrypted partitions.
<incorrect> trappist: its a nice email system
<incorrect> thank you genii :)
<trappist> incorrect: website?
<Nyad> what's the difference between kubuntu server and desktop ?
<incorrect> trappist: zimbra.org probably
<justs0me> would unbuntu be considered stable?
<trappist> I don't think there's such a thing as kubuntu server
<justs0me> never cared for the debian based systems
<justs0me> thus far
<incorrect> justs0me: depends what you mean by stable
<Nyad> what's the difference between ubuntu server and desktop ?
<incorrect> i would not use an rpm based system
<genii> justs0me: When you have both gnome and kde, the menus can get confusing. Also you can't run gnome GUI apps from inside Konsole or KDE apps from within gnome-terminal. Otherwise no real downside.
<incorrect> i just closed my doors on my game hosting service
<incorrect> i was doing really well, 30k players a month
<incorrect> but i would rather have the servers back and not pay the hosting fee
<incorrect> so ubuntu was stable enough for that
<justs0me> oh
<incorrect> 0 down time in 6 months
<trappist> incorrect: zimbra (.com) looks nice
<incorrect> even upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04
<justs0me> whats a stable rpm based system ?
<_dennister> trappist: long time no see
<incorrect> justs0me: centos, redhat, suse
<genii> Nyad: Desktop has ..er.. a desktop (graphical interface). server comes only with command-line interface. Server version has Apache Mysql PHP preconfigured. Regular desktop does not. Server version can address more than 3.2Gb RAM. Regular i386 desktop cannot. Server version has been tweaked for multiuser.
<rickest> Nyad: the only difference between ALL the *buntus is what they install the first time by default
<justs0me> incorrect: updated through the terminal ?
<incorrect> ssh
<incorrect> screen and ssh
<rickest> ergo, you can install kubuntu and switch to ubuntu, or server then switch to kubuntu, etc.  It's just the default install package list
<justs0me> ah
<incorrect> did it remotely
<justs0me> nice
<incorrect> if you are careful with any linux system it will be stable
<incorrect> if you are careless the most stable will not be
<_dennister> genii: hi there...think i solved the hardware problem: thought it might be the ide controller, so swapped the large daughterboard of this compaq and linux started working very nicely
<justs0me> yeah, im still running fc6 fine on a ollldddd laptop never any problems but slow
<genii> _dennister: Great :) I figured it was something hardware
<_dennister> yep...luckily i had another compaq model identical to this one
<incorrect> justs0me: if you want a desktop OS then here is my advise, install the standard distro, install the apps you need, then leave it alone
<justs0me> right
<incorrect> do not waste your time, changing from kde to gnome to xde thingy and back
<_dennister> now my biggest issue is that i went for the version upgrade to hardy...and it got stuck at 79% about an hour ago
<_dennister> won't budge
<incorrect> justs0me: also, remember to backup your documents
<_dennister> anyone have to abort a version upgrade to hardy, and successfully recovered?
<justs0me> whats the best/easyiest way to tranfer files on a LAN?
<incorrect> justs0me: that is a strange question
<justs0me> incorrect: why is that ?
<incorrect> between what?
<justs0me> desktops
<incorrect> of
<Nyad> genii: are you sure that kubuntu can't use all my ram? it says I have 4GB which is true, windows only picks up 3GB.
<justs0me> just files
<incorrect> ftp, scp, sftp, samba
<spiel_mit_feuer> does someone have a problem using samba?
<spiel_mit_feuer> i had some issues with it i managed to work out
<sent_inel> no
<dorian_> hi
<dorian_> what is the equivalent of microsoft access in open office?
<spiel_mit_feuer> does anyone know a good way of streaming media via the windows format so i can access my music from my xbox?
<dorian_> doesn't media center do? that
<captaincommando> sound randomly cuts out and the only way to get it back is to reboot the pc
<trappist> dorian_: in staroffice, the parent project, it's called adabas, but I'm not sure if openoffice has it.
<dorian_> aha thank you checking out now
<rickest> Nyad: windows xp cannot use more than 3gb
<spiel_mit_feuer> staroffice.. openoffice, koffice, whats the difference?
<rickest> dorian_: oocalc is part of OpenOffice, too
<trappist> justs0me: I recommend scp
<rickest> justs0me: or sync for incremental xfersw
<trappist> spiel_mit_feuer: staroffice is sun's closed-source suite, which spun off openoffice.  koffice is kde's office suite.
<captaincommando> could anyone have an idea as to why the sound randomly cuts out on my desktop and the only way to get it back is to reboot the pc?
<dorian_> thank you, oocalc then
<trappist> dorian_: oocalc is a spreadsheet (think Excel, not Access)
<dorian_> aaa but i want access
<dorian_> .mdb
<rickest> oh right, thanks trappist
<captaincommando> open office database mabey?
<spiel_mit_feuer> so which is better? koffice or openoffice as far as a windows office replacement goes?
<trappist> !info openoffice.org-base
<ubottu> openoffice.org-base (source: openoffice.org): OpenOffice.org office suite - database. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 1852 kB, installed size 8024 kB
<spiel_mit_feuer> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<trappist> dorian_: looks like it comes with a "driver" for .mdb files
<spiel_mit_feuer> !info kde4
<ubottu> kde4 (source: meta-kde4): the K Desktop Environment version 4 official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3 (hardy), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB
<spiel_mit_feuer> installed size 32kb?
<trappist> dorian_: if you install mdbtools, that is
<jussi01> spiel_mit_feuer: its a meta package
<dorian_> aaa ook
<blajumper> where does a secret key of a public/secret-gpg-key generated by kgpg get saved?
<blajumper> in ~/.gnupg probably?
<trappist> blajumper: that's the first place I'd look
<blajumper> and how would the file look like?
<jussi01> spiel_mit_feuer: just a package that has a whole lot of other packages as dependencies
<blajumper> is secring.gpg something related to it or not?
<spiel_mit_feuer> aah.. so if i typed sudo aptitude install kde4, how much hard drive consumption would i be looking at in total?
<blajumper> I have no idea how I should be able to notice that secret key, I always played with the public one but never had the need to put on my fingers on the secret thing
<trappist> blajumper: not sure, look at the timestamp and see if it corresponds with when you generated your key
<blajumper> trappist can't remember that :)
<blajumper> btw how can I find out the timestamp on console?
<blajumper> ah stat probably... /me tests
<trappist> blajumper: ls -l
<blajumper> I have installed KGPG the same day I generated the key trappist
<blajumper> so it could also be some config file
<blajumper> the timestamp doesn't really give me any evidence here :/
<trappist> blajumper: the "file" util says it's a "PHP key security ring" - I think that's it
<trappist> *PGP
<blajumper> trappist secring.gpg sounds pretty much like it would be a pgp security ring =P
<ahmos> where i can find lm_sensors configuration file
<blajumper> yep file util says that aswell
<blajumper> so trappist can I be more or less sure that secring.gpg and pubring.gpg are my keys?
<blajumper> and I won't need any other files?
<dorian_> ye it worked!
<dorian_> mdbtools man
<blajumper> because there's also some pubring.kbx file
<trappist> blajumper: I'm 63% sure the first statement is correct, and 100% sure the second statement is wrong
<trappist> blajumper: one or more of the other files will have info like which keys are trusted
<trappist> other people's keys, etc.
<blajumper> ah
<blajumper> that's not important
<blajumper> I only want my own key
<blajumper> I don't care about those trust settings of gpg... I can easily tell gpg that again
<trappist> blajumper: well if nobody in here knows more than I do about gpg, you're in the wrong channel :) you might try #gpg or #gnupg
<trappist> or maybe the docs, or google
<trappist> you know, as a last resort ;)
<ahmos> !xsensors
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xsensors
<genii> back
<rickest> !lsensors
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lsensors
<genii> !info lmsensors
<ubottu> Package lmsensors does not exist in hardy
<genii> Hmm
<phitoo> Hola everyone! I am trying my hand at KDE4. Is there a way to have a different background on each desktop? I can't seem to do it from the Desktop Settings from the right click menu.
<powertool08> genii: lm-sensors
<genii> rickest: What powertool08 said
<rickest> :)
<tempest_> ive got a problem on my 2nd computer i can type to login but after it boots up no keyboard
<tempest_> nevermind fixed it  it was just slow keys turned on
<dennister> ok ppl, what can i do about this broken version upgrade? always hangs at generating locales
<dennister> genii: ? u got any ideas?
<genii> dennister: Choose default US locale during install then add others like Canada later after system is up
<dennister> ok
<markit> any channel fro Intrepid?
<markit> after upgrade, X does not start anymore
<genii> markit: #ubuntu+1
<markit> genii: thanks
<genii> markit: There is no support for unreleased versions, so they likely won't assist you much in there. But thats the channel for Intrepid
<markit> genii: they will not assist, but hope will help! :)
<dedi_> someone knows how to create a working ubuntu-modules for a custom kernel? (wiki dont work)
<genii> dedi_: Normally you do something like: sudo make modules                    in the same dir you did the make for the kernel
<genii> dedi_: Then something like: sudo make modules install                     which should take a while. Then you need update of module lists with: sudo depmod -a
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<dennister> BluesKaj: hi there :)
<BluesKaj> hi dennister , hows things ?
<dennister> genii: just changing the entries in sources.list to the american ones doesn't help me when things have already been downloaded, badly, and won't install
<dennister> BluesKaj: not good i'm afraid...i thought the canadian archives would've been fixed by now, but no........
<dennister> how do I change the locale in console?
<genii> dennister: locales does not mean the location of the repository you are using. locale means what language and location your computer wants to use normally. Like Canada and British English   for instance
<BluesKaj> dennister:  I got fed up and reveryted Gutsy, but it only solved half my probs :)
<genii> dennister: There have been a lot of problems for people installing when the default locale is not US and US English
<dennister> genii: yes, i realize that, so where do I change the locale? changing sources is only one small part
<paoligno> hi. i want to buy this notebook: SONY SZ71E/B T7250 2GB 160GB DL 13.3" VHP      . how can i know if it's fully compatible with kubuntu?
<dennister> BluesKaj: i did that for awhile, too, and found out a gutsy install, then version upgrade, *usually* works better for me than a clean install
<dennister> but not this time :(
<genii> dennister: Make sure package console-setup is in. Then:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<dennister> genii: sudo dpkg --reconfigure console-setup...is that what you mean to type?
<BluesKaj> dennister:  my last upgrade was an internet one and it went fine , but I got "nailed" by a kernel upgrade about a week ago ...totally screwed X and samba
<Githzerai> BluesKaj: there's been another kernel update today.... :)
<BluesKaj> Githzerai:  I've got adept notifier turned off :)
<dedi_> genii: ah ok, seems to do something :)
<genii> dennister: No, I meant to type dpkg-reconfigure, which is what I did type :)
<Githzerai> BluesKaj: I was just wondering if you would fall twice :D ;)
<dennister> ok doke...will i get an option to change the locale if i do that?
<BluesKaj> heh, Githzerai , took me twice to realize that kernel upgrades may not be my friend :)
<genii> dennister: It will run you through a series of questions on how to configure the console. And then the system installer later looks at this for a hint of where you are when it tries to decide what sort of setup to go with
<dennister> genii: thx
<BluesKaj> hey genii , how goes it ?
<dennister> genii: ok tried it, and was told console-setup was broken or not installed yet...
<dennister> can't do the dpkg --configure console-setup because of depenedency issues, and doiing dpkg --configure -a will start the locales generation again, right away, and then hang
<dennister> gonna try and look in var/cache/apt...for partials...things that I could delete so it'll be downloaded again
<dennister> not working for me either...too many in archives, zipping by too fast
<dennister> at this rate i'm ready to start over :(
<dwidmann> remove the problem package(s), then do an apt-get -f install, then reinstall the problem package(s)?
<paoligno> well,  SONY SZ71E/B T7250 2GB 160GB DL 13.3" VHP    is not listed in the urls which list tested laptops. how can i proceed in order to see if i can buy it ? thnks
<genii>  I need to logoff now in order to get to my other workplace on time. I'll return online in about 45 minutes (possibly less)
<force> I have HP laptop with kubuntu hardy  and i can't connect to Router wireless using WEP encryption (even without encryption) and i have wireless 3945BG with Knetworkmanager but i can't search for any network or connect to hide network, i use also WICD and othr tools but not working, is there any solution for this way?
<justs0me> is ir recomended (no errors) to do a distro version update through apt-get?
<justs0me> ir=it*
<force> i try it but there is nothing to solve this issue
<rickest> justs0me: for the cleanest, absolutely no-cruft system, no. but many of us do without any problems at all, yes
<justs0me> rickest: oh
<justs0me> force: u have dv9000t series?
<rickest> justs0me: for example, if apache used to use /etc/apache and the latest version uses /etc/apache2, nothing will ever get rid of /etc/apache unless you do it manually. but there's really not much of that
<force> justs0me: yes Pavilion dv2000
<justs0me> rickest: oh
<justs0me> force: does the machine ever lock up ?
<rickest> justs0me: and even most of those issues get resolved since apt-get knows it's doing an upgrade
<justs0me> oh
<justs0me> rickest: i use fc and they never recommend doing it that way
<justs0me> rickest: but i need somthing for stable for my school lappy
<justs0me> rickest: but somthing that works, which (k)ubuntu  seems to to
<justs0me> do
<justs0me> and im not a fan of kde4
<force> justs0me: Nope
<cai> testing
<mefistofele> I hope kde4 gets those nvidia problems fixed soon
<force> justs0me: do you have solution for this issue?
<justs0me> force: ope
<justs0me> force: nope*
<rickest> justs0me: I've done it through 2 versions on 2 boxes, 3 versions on another. no problems here, I'd give it a try
<justs0me> rickest: lol wow
<force> any one can help about this issue?
<force> for intel wireless 3945BG?
<mefistofele> force: can you paste the output of /sbin/iwconfig
<paoligno> strange question: i want to test how is my screen if reduced from 15'' to 13.3'' . how can i do ?
<force> mefistofele: lo        no wireless extensions.
<force> mefistofele: eth0      no wireless extensions.
<mefistofele> force: do pastes into http://paste.ubuntu.com next time plz
<force> mefistofele:  wmaster0  no wireless extensions.
<force> ok
<edgar_> hola alguien podria
<edgar_> ayudarme
<edgar_> el comando en consola para entrar repositorios
<force> mefistofele: i do it
<mefistofele> force: could you also paste /sbin/ifconfig ?
<BluesKaj> BBL... gotta go for a few hrs
<force> ok
<mefistofele> force: and the output of lsmod
<mefistofele> force: and make me a sandwich
<force> mefistofele: Done
<force> mefistofele: :)
<force> mefistofele: sandwich with hotdog ? :P
<mefistofele> we'll see after I get a look at lsmod
<force> mefistofele: done
<mefistofele> force: what's the paste url?
<force> mefistofele: 3 urls or i have to do 3 step with one url?
<mefistofele> force: just paste everything into the one with some space inbetween things and give the url of that one
<sourcemaker> after upgrading my system to kde4 rc1... no sound is present
<force> mefistofele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27852/
<mefistofele> sourcemaker: I had that problem too... you need to go into the full mixer and turn some things up.  Unless... are you getting any error messages about sound device?
<sourcemaker> mefistofele: there is a xine error
<mefistofele> sourcemaker: what does it say
<sourcemaker> mefistofele: and in phonon... the device is grey
<mefistofele> force: well, that's good news - it means your wireless device is working.
<mefistofele> force: turn WEP off on your router for now... what's the router ssid btw?
<force> mefistofele: w1 is hide (Broadcats is off)
<mefistofele> has anyone been on gentoo lately?
<mefistofele> mefistofele: so the ssid is w1?
<force> mefistofele: yup
<mefistofele> mefistofele: ok, do /sbin/iwconfig wlan0 essid w1  and paste the output (into the channel here if it's 2 lines or less, into paste.ubuntu if longer)
<sourcemaker> mefistofele: xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers.
<mefistofele> sourcemaker: that's not a good answer.  :/  have you rebooted since this upgrade?
<sourcemaker> mefistofele: yes I have...
<sourcemaker> mefistofele: the new kernel has been installed tpp
<sourcemaker> too
<mefistofele> sourcemaker: is that so.... ok
<force> mefistofele: with "sudo" or not
<mefistofele> force: with
<mefistofele> sourcemaker: are you in kde4 now or kde3.5?
<sourcemaker> mefistofele:  I am using kde 4rc1
<force> mefistofele:
<force> force@hpSuper:~$ sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid w1
<force> force@hpSuper:~$
<sourcemaker> mefistofele:  installed today
<mefistofele> force: ok now paste.ubu the output of iwconfig and ifconfig again
<sourcemaker> mefistofele: or better to say... upgraded today from 4.1b2 to 4.1rc2
<mefistofele> sourcemaker: can you log into kde 3.t for a second?
<mefistofele> sourcemaker: only because I'm in that at the moment and will be easier for me ;)
<mefistofele> sourcemaker: I think this has more to do with the kernel upgrade than the kde upgrade but want to make sure
<force> mefistofele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27855/
<sourcemaker> mefistofele: done... no sound present
<mefistofele> force: ok, trying doing sudo dhclient wlan0
<force> mefistofele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27856/
<force> mefistofele: I'm already connect to router by cable
<kubuntu> geia se olous!
<sourcemaker> mefistofele: it seems to be a kernel related problem... that's nice :-)
<mefistofele> sourcemaker: yeah... not sure what do to htere
<kubuntu> mipos kserei
<sourcemaker> mefistofele: downgrade and use the old one
<mefistofele> sourcemaker: oh well that doesn't sound like what the cool kids would do
<mefistofele> force: ok, have you been able to connect to this router wirelessly with any other devices?
<farigola> hello
<force> mefistofele: yeah with many devices before, i have vista before on this laptop and i can connect to router by wireless
<force> mefistofele: only with kubunu i can't connect to router
<mefistofele> force: oh, I just took a second look at the iwconfig output and yeah it doesn't seem to be connecting at all. ok
<mefistofele> hmmm 1 sec
<force> mefistofele: wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet ( encapsulation should be another protocol?)
<mefistofele> force: no that's ok.  can you paste me the output of  tail -300 /var/log/messages (might need sudo... forget)
<sourcemaker> on kde4... there are a lof of icons not visible... (in kickoff and koqueror)... question mark icons... only... what's wrong?
<mefistofele> force: also dmesg
<mefistofele> sourcemaker: I've had the same thing... I think it's what we have to deal with using prerelease software (kinda badly packaged too)
<sourcemaker> mefistofele: did you solve the problem? or still remains?
<mefistofele> sourcemaker: I just let it go
<sourcemaker> mefistofele: okay
<k350> Hi, How can I put "logout" on the desktop?
<k350> I mean , I want a logout icon on the desktop...
<force> mefistofele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27858/
<mefistofele> force: arggh... ok, what dooes iwlist say?
<force> mefistofele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27859/
<mefistofele> force: oh, sorry... I meant  iwlist wlan0 scanning
<force> mefistofele: wlan0     Failed to read scan data : Resource temporarily unavailable
<mefistofele> force: well isn't that a son of a bitch
<mefistofele> now we're gettin somewhere
<force> mefistofele: Really I'm tired with this wireless :(
<vertic23_> hey, how can I check what kind of ram I need in my PC?
<mefistofele> force: are you sure you have 3945bg?
<vertic23_> I got a P III
<vertic23_> Coppermine
<mefistofele> vertic23_: probably need like PC133 DIMMS or something like that
<vertic23_> SD or DDR that would be?
<mefistofele> SD
<vertic23_> okay, kubuntu runs quite well on this machine
<vertic23_> 256 mb only, but it's "ok"!
<force> mefistofele: Intel PRO/Wireless 3945BG, yeah sure 100%
<mefistofele> hmm oookay
<mefistofele> force: well, try this then...  sudo modprobe ipw3945
<force> mefistofele: FATAL: Module ipw3945 not found.
<jereme> I can't seem to do dual display on kde3 with RandR without manually running xrandr every time I login...  I am using the radeon driver...  Anyone get this to work?
<pc_> hello is it possible to load windows 98 on Kubutu?
<jereme> pc_: sure, using VirtualBox or vmware
<jereme> pc_: or any other virtualization software
<pc_> on a older pc?
<jereme> well virtualization won't work super great on an old PC, but how old are you talking?
<mefistofele> force: do you still have network manager running?
<force> mefistofele: yeah it is in systry
<mefistofele> force: could you close it for a minute?
<pc_> 900mhz
<jereme> pc_: P4?
<pc_> no
<jereme> amd?
<force> mefistofele: i close it now
<pc_> no intel celeron
<jereme> well, it could probably work... just not very fast
<jereme> mmm celery
<mefistofele> force: try doing iwlist wlan0 scanning again
<jereme> shoot you could over clock that thing to 2GHz ;)
<pc_> I want to do this as an experiment
<jereme> what is your objective?
<pc_> Another question
<force> mefistofele: wlan0     Failed to read scan data : Resource temporarily unavailable
<mefistofele> ahhhh god dammit
<pc_> I have a amd 64bit Gateway I was wondering would I be able to put on win 98SE? Then install Kubuntu on that?
<vertic23_> why would one do that?
<mefistofele> hey, 98 was a good os
<force> mefistofele: by the way wlan0 assigned ip 169.254.6.152
<pc_> well I had xp and a virus done it in
<vertic23_> so..?
<mefistofele> pc_: you should be able to do that
<force> mefistofele: default ip
<mefistofele> force: well, it got one at elast
<jereme> win98 on a 64-bit proc probably won't happen
<pc_> I had restore disks but none of them work anymore
<jereme> or it would be forced into 32-bit if that's even possible
<vertic23_> I think it is, jereme
<mefistofele> pc_: do you have more than 4 gigs of ram?
<pc_> I think it probably wouldn't work
<vertic23_> I mean on all "modern" CPUs you can do that
<jereme> but when you say "put win98 on kubuntu" or "put kubuntu on win98" I'm not sure what you mean...
<pc_> no I have 2 on that machine
<vertic23_> but I think the kernel won't support that new CPUs
<jereme> because you can dual boot, do virtualization,
<jereme> use a liveCD
<EnMasse187> hi, are there any working nintendo ds emulators for linux, i've heard desmume works, it needs gtk, i installed it and try to run it but on startup it closes...
<mefistofele> pc_: also, it might not support all your hardware
<vertic23_> just put in a kubuntu,
<mefistofele> vertic23_: it's still x86.
<vertic23_> and then be happy
<vertic23_> mefistofele: but what about all the other drivers nobody wrote...
<pc_> See here the thing I need some form of windows to run magic Jack voip telephone but I also want Kubuntu I like it
<vertic23_> magic jack voip?
<vertic23_> what's that?
<mefistofele> yeah... I wonder if sata is even supported at all
<vertic23_> don't think so ^^
<pc_> It is a box that plugs into the usb port and allows me to make phone calls but it need windows to do this
<vertic23_> how about ebay? ^^
<vertic23_> and why win98 anyways?!
<vertic23_> win2k is a 1000 times better idea
<jereme> sata in 98?
<jereme> there is no sata in 98
<jereme> there's just no way
<force> mefistofele: i will try again with wlan but i should disconnectd from lan to see again. Thanks
<vertic23_> ...we can be happy that USB works :P somehow
<jereme> ata, yes, sata, nohaps
<pc_> Right now I have Kubuntu it the amd 64bit gateway... And I have win 98SE on disk from the old days
<jereme> USB works'ish
<mefistofele> pc_: you could also run windows via a virtual machine for your phone
<jereme> back in '98 we still called it "plug-n-pray"
<vertic23_> lmao - that's what I meant
<pc_> yes Jeremy your right
<vertic23_> hehe, didn't know that one
<vertic23_> will write it onto my wall
<pc_> is virtual machine linus based?
<jereme> hehe
<vertic23_> linus torvald?
<jereme> pc_, a virtual machine can be linux based
<vertic23_> pc_: try it...
<mefistofele> pc_: yea, you could use qemu or ... what the hell is the name of that really popular one
<jereme> pc_: for example, Sun's free VirtualBox product runs on Linux, Windows and OS X (possibly more to...)
<vertic23_> can USB devices be passed through?
<jereme> as does vmware
<vertic23_> jereme:
<kwuch> hello, rename of files is impossible, after a migration from gnome to kde. ä ö ü are replaced by ? . How can i fix this?
<jereme> you're more likely to have usb success if you install kubuntu and run 98 in a VM than the other way around
<vertic23_> yes, jereme - that was my question
<jereme> I'm willing to bet that virtualbox, vwmare and pals won't run on 98
<vertic23_> I will do that soon - with "linux" + "windows"
<jereme> so running a win98 VM within linux is the better option
<vertic23_> of course that way...
<vertic23_> win98 as main os would be... hehe
<jereme> plus it keeps the yucky winders contained
<vertic23_> win98 as main OS was cool when win95 was "in"
<pc_> I prefer running 98 within Kubuntu
<vertic23_> of course you do ;)
<pc_> So do you think I can do this?
<vertic23_> worth a try!
<vertic23_> chances are not bad
<jereme> pc_: I think the only think that might go wrong is it might be a little sluggish
<pc_> Is vmware free?
<jereme> vmware is free, and so is virtualbox
<vertic23_> I don't like virtualbox because it's java
<jereme> classist
<pc_> so the better is vmware?
<jereme> </programming joke>
<vertic23_> hehe
<vertic23_> I was always good with vmware - I like it...
<jereme> pc_: vmware has been in the game a long time
<vertic23_> my first try with virtualbox was not so ....lucky
<jereme> I've had great luck with virtualbox
<pc_> Can I get it through synaptic?
<jereme> but it's hard to argue with vmware being the best free option
<vertic23_> well - you're a smart programmer ;)
<jereme> there are no vmware packages... just download it from their site
<jereme> navigating to the free version can be somewhat tricky
<jereme> let me find it
<jereme> damn they moved it again
<jereme> this might take a second
<pc_> ok take your time
<vertic23_> hehe, like always... I love all those download sites - especially linux programs ...NO - not ONE download (the popular one which everybody wants) is just on top - no you can choose between CSV / beta, unstable - and in between is the one everybody wants :P
<jereme> http://www.vmware.com/products/server/
<jereme> well in the case of vmware, you choose from the 50 different enterprise version that cost money
<jereme> and the tiny free version hidden somewhere within
<jereme> it's like playing "Where's Waldo"
<vertic23_> yeah - I forgot the commercial sites ;)
<vertic23_> hehe, love him ^^
<vertic23_> still got three books here
<vertic23_> ;P
<jereme> where's the vmware server console now on their site?
<gvv> #kubuntu-es
<jereme> they should make their site harder to browse
<jereme> then I could just poke myself in the eye instead of looking for their products
<pc_> thanks Jeremy!  Will it be difficult to do?
<jereme> poking me in the eye?  no it's easy
<jereme> just stick out your finger
<jereme> as for vmware, the hardest part is installing it
<jereme> it's easy after that
<pc_> thanks jereme
<jereme> you'll want the "VMWare Server for Linux" Binary (.tar.gz) and "VMWare Server Linux client package" which contains vmware-server-console which is how you connect to vmware server
<jereme> ah crap, I've got a bug to fix over here, bbiab
<gvv> hi
<gvv> how are you??
<force> back
<force> mefistofele: still can't connect. how can i disable this driver and install new one from intel for linux platform ?
#kubuntu 2008-07-17
<Saniok> hi to all
<Saniok> how can I fix sudoers error?
<nonewmsgs> why can
<nonewmsgs> why can't i burn more than one cd at the same time?  i have multiple dvd burners and i would like to burn different images at the same time, but i can't seem to in windows or linux
<andre__> hi @ all
<White_Pelican> are there any programs out there that can extract the audio from a you-tube (flash video) and convert it into a music file?
<Squall> español
<Pici> !es | Squall
<ubottu> Squall: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<powertool08> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lucas_> hi there does anybody knows on hardy heron which package provides utf8 support for latex ?
<White_Pelican> is anyone going to answer my question?
<lucas_> which question ?
<White_Pelican> are there any programs out there that can extract the audio from a you-tube (flash video) and convert it into a music file?
<lucas_> hey I would do that in two steps
<lucas_> first try to extract the video
<White_Pelican> ehow?
<lucas_> once you hae it use avidemux
<White_Pelican> I already downoladed the video
<lucas_> the extraction is made by some firefox plugins or so
<lucas_> ha ok so you only need avidemux
<White_Pelican> oh lord I can't type ;)
<lucas_> it's a video editor
<White_Pelican> ty
<White_Pelican> but you can extract audio from the file in avidemux?
<lucas_> with it you can easily extract the audio track
<White_Pelican> I guess that was my question
<White_Pelican> awesome
<White_Pelican> thank you so much
<lucas_> at least I remember doing it once, cheers
<White_Pelican> :)
<White_Pelican> I'll try that
<lucas_> 100% sure it works
<White_Pelican> now I just need to find a draw poker game for kde since kpoker is not being ported to the 4x branch
<lucas_> I remember of pok3d
<lucas_> or poker3d
<lucas_> which was quite nice
<White_Pelican> freeware for linux?
<lucas_> yes it is
<White_Pelican> called poker3d?
<lucas_> you can play for free
<lucas_> yes something like this
<White_Pelican> online poker?
<lucas_> http://www.pok3d.com/
<lucas_> online poker
<lucas_> but free
<White_Pelican> oh never mind but thanks anyway
<lucas_> you can play with fake money
<lucas_> and real cash
<White_Pelican> gtg
<White_Pelican> thanks for the help
<lucas_> by
<Richie086> quick question - when i type startx from my terminal, gnome is the default gui, what file do i edit to make it so KDE runs instead of gnome when i start x?
<pc_> Hello I was hoping someone can help me get an idea how I install "Vmware Server for linux" Binary (tar.gz)  and "Vmware Server Linux Client Package" ?  Which do I load first and what steps do I take basically? I am going to load it on Kubuntu 8.04 on a amd 64bit machine.. And eventually will use Win 98SE on the Virtual desktop. I appreciate any tips you can give.
<histo> are the menus still all jacked up in gnome after installing kubuntu-desktop?
<histo> Or have they fixed it now were they keep some of the apps seperate?
<histo> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<pc_> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Hamled> Hi, I just installed amarok on the standard gnome-based version of Ubuntu, and it required kdelibs. I'm getting an error about KDE not being able to access DBUS or HAL when trying to autodetect media players... Is there another package I can install to fix this, or is it only available when running on amarok in KDE?
<fulat2k> hi folks, kubuntu sometimes doesn't display the device icons for usb devices plugged in.  is there any daemon i can restart to get the functionality back instead of doing a system restart?
<javimansilla> hi there. Can I get some help for configuring a composite manager in kubuntu 7.10 ?
<esko> Sorry.  Not up to speed on that.  Trying to figure out how to enable effects with via chrome9
<kraplax> hi there
<kraplax> is there anyone here who uses more than only english keyboard layout?
<histo> Okay i'm a gnome user. I just install kubuntu-kde4-desktop meta package. Wanted to checkout kubuntu.  However i've noticed a lot of artwork etc.. is missing. Should I also install the kubuntu-desktop package?
<ixenakis> Bonjour à tous :-)
<kraplax> histo: i guess no - some artwork is still WIP
<Jucato> histo: kubuntu-desktop would install KDE 3. for KDE 4 questions, please ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<kraplax> histo: but that depends on what kind of missing parts do you encounter
<histo> kraplax: gotcha
<histo> Well how about removal?
<kraplax> histo: what removal?
<histo> I want to remove kubuntu-kde4-desktop and install kubuntu-desktop now
<kraplax> hm.. i'm not sure. maybe just uninstall that first package and install the second one?
<histo> let me try something brb have to switch to gnome
<histo> alright yeah thats not working. Anyone have a clue how to remove this garbage?
<kraplax> you mean GNOME?
<kraplax> or KDE4?
<histo> kde4
<histo> I installed via apt-get the kubuntu-kde4-desktop meta package
<kraplax> then lauch your adept and uninstall that package
<kraplax> or try apt-get --help to see what command do you need to uninstall it
<histo> No you don't understand its a meta package
<crimsaq> Hi, I'm running kubuntu 8.04 and have a GeForce 6200oc pci, I am trying to use the s-video out on my card, but it doesnt seem to be working, any help would be excellent
<dwidmann> crimsaq: you might have good luck with it if you use the nvidia-settings utilit
<crimsaq> I actually just found it in there
<crimsaq> thank you
<crimsaq> but the tv display is b&w, any ideas why?
<lampe> hello
<dwidmann> No idea whatsoever
<dwidmann> hi lampe
<lampe> hi dwidmann
<flaccid> crimsaq: wrong type. its probably on nts
<flaccid> ntsc
<crimsaq> kubuntu 8.04, "NVidia X Server Settings" app not saving settings after X restarts, any ideas?
<crimsaq> everything goes back to defaults
<flaccid> app not saving settings? what does that mean
<lampe> it dont save the costume settings
<crimsaq> when I change the settings in nvidia-settings, it doesnt keep them when i restart X
<lampe> try to update?
<crimsaq> I was thinking more along the lines of having to use sudo somehow?
<flaccid> what settings are not kept exactly?
<crimsaq> my screen resolutions, and enabling the s-video port
<lampe> sry i got the intel x3100 no driver problems :)
<lampe> do you know where the file is where this all i saved ?
<lampe> try to edit the file maybe ?
<crimsaq> xorg.conf?
<lampe> sry but iam no linux pro
<lampe> ^
<dwidmann> crimsaq: you need to be root
<crimsaq> I just ran sudo nvidia-settings
<crimsaq> it seemed to take the changes, I'm gonna restart X and see
<crimsaq> brb
<dwidmann> hmm
<flaccid> i belive thats because nvidia-settings is dynamic. it can save to ~/.nvidia-settings-rc and then that can be loaded manually again.
<flaccid> im reading http://linux.die.net/man/1/nvidia-settings
<dwidmann> flaccid: I think per default if you save the settings it saves them to the xorg.conf
<flaccid> dwidmann: thats what http://linux.die.net/man/1/nvidia-xconfig is for :)
<flaccid> well at least i think thats the case
<crimsaq> ok, that worked. but I still have a black and white display on the tv, is there any way to change the output/input to pal or ntsc, whatever it needs to be?
<dwidmann> flaccid: with regards to monitor-related settings, I'm pretty sure it saves those to xorg.conf, everything else no, but that yes.  Everything else is indeed user-specific
<crimsaq> or is that tv side?
<flaccid> dwidmann: im just iterating what the man pages say...
<dwidmann> flaccid: and I'm playing with the app to see what it'll do :)
<dwidmann> crimsaq: does nvidia-settings have any color depth options that you can play with?
<crimsaq> yea
<flaccid> well xorg.conf is not mentioned in man nvidia-settings ..
<flaccid> crimsaq: http://linux.die.net/man/1/nvidia-xconfig
 * flaccid googles the black and white thing
<flaccid> does crimsun != crimsaq ?
<flaccid> seems there is a couple of crims
<kraplax> how do i install DjVu reader?
<alaQ> kraplax: look up the pakage 'djview' in adept.  Should be able to do it for you.
<kraplax> ok, thank you
<rx> hi guys. ive install kubuntu 8.04 it seems to not take into account xorg.conf's Monitor/DisplaySize
<rx> fonts are like huge
<rx> realllly huge
<flaccid> rx: pastebin xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rx> alright
<rx> hold on
<kcma1> i have a laptop from 2000 possibly 2001 bottom line is it was fitting to run xp you know how winderz is well i currently have ubuntu on it but i have no 3d rendering and the experts tell me that i never will the machine is far to old. is there a set of drivers for my system with kubuntu the laptop is a sony vaio model PCG-FXA53
<flaccid> kcma1: what is your lspci | grep VGA ?
<kcma1> flaccid one sec i had forgotten the command so thanks now i can give you that info
<kcma1> flaccid 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x (rev 64)
<flaccid> ah a rage card. yeah they could be right. lets see
<flaccid> kcma1: are you running hardy?
<rx> log: http://pastebin.com/m1840af35
<kcma1> flaccid yes i am right now but i am willing to switch if it means 3d rendering
<flaccid> kcma1: goto kdesudo jockey-kde . does hardware drivers manager offer you anything there?
<rx> conf: http://pastebin.com/m24ffe2dc
<rx> ive been using these DisplaySize values since forever
<kcma1> flaccid do i go there in terminal?
<kcma1> flaccid or is that a web page?
<flaccid> kcma1: or just alt+f2 (run command)
<kcma1> flaccid cool will do that now wait 1 plz
<flaccid> i have to go to the bathroom. i'll be back in a few mins people
<rx> ok ty
<kcma1> flaccid do i put everything from the "goto" in the command cause both ways it does not work i just get an error?
<Viper550> Okay, I'm running Kubuntu Gutsy KDE4, I need qmake
<Viper550> nm, got it going
<kcma1> flaccid terminal says without the "goto" that kdesudo is not installed and that i can install it with "kdesudo", any thoughts
<alaQ> kcma1: are you currently in kubuntu or ubuntu?
<kcma1> alaQ i am currently running ubuntu but i will switch if it means 3d rendering
<alaQ> ok - kdesudo is a program for the kubuntu side.  what you'll want to use is (in the run dialog) gksu jockey-gtk
<alaQ> kcma1: a lot of the tools in ubuntu are gtk-based.  Kubuntu builds similar tools, that are based in Qt, hence the difference.
<genii> Um jockey-kde I believe
<alaQ> genii: he's running ubuntu currently. :)
<genii> nvm just caught it :)
<kcma1> well the gksu brings up my hardware drivers list the ones that require support from other than ubuntu drivers and my video card is not on that list
<alaQ> kcma1: all right.  one second.
<kcma1> i went as far as downloading EnvyNG and selecting manual and auto detect and neither one of the ati options worked because my card is EOL for the vender so that is where i am right now guys
<flaccid> kubuntu won't help in terms of the video driver etc. ubuntu and kubuntu are the same system, just a different desktop. they use the same drivers and repos etc.
<flaccid> kcma1: there is lots on google
<flaccid> rx: log?
<kcma1> yeah of people who got it to work using extreme methods but i am still learning to navigate terminal
<rx> log: http://pastebin.com/m1840af35
<flaccid> kcma1: yeah looks like you have to compile mach64 driver
<rx> conf: http://pastebin.com/m24ffe2dc
<alaQ> kcma1: from what I can tell, the card that you have uses a DRI driver (direct rendering support) that isn't included in the standard set, so it needs to be built separately.  see http://tinyurl.com/6nhuxo
<flaccid> how do i zoom in and out in konqueror with mouse/scroll?
<alaQ> ctrl + scroll wheel
<kcma1> alaQ so i have to build the driver on my own and then set the conf in the shell using crtl+alt+F2 am i close?
<flaccid> rx: you are using vmware or something
<flaccid> alaQ: does nothing
<rx> yup
<rx> vmware video driver
<rx> like usual
<rx> as* usual
<alaQ> flaccid: hmm.. it's working over here.  are you 3.x or 4.x?
<rx> there's no reason for it to not work
<flaccid> i've never worked with that before rx. however there is (WW) VMWARE(0): Unable to estimate virtual size in log and DisplaySize     435 275 in xorg.conf ..
<flaccid> there is always a reason, otherwise it would be working
<flaccid> alaQ: both
<rx> thats why i set it by hand
<rx> heh
<rx> i will fuck with it again tomorrow
<alaQ> kcma1: more or less.  I'm looking around for docs on how to install it.
<flaccid> !language | rx
<ubottu> rx: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rx> ok :|
<kcma1> alaQ the one link that you sent me seems do able or i am just feeling like i can do what that file asks of me.
<flaccid> kcma1: not sure what you mean there but yeah thats what you have to do..
<kcma1> well someone here lol sent me this link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/34590 and the bottom of the page seems do able without having to enter in the shell commands i will just need some help with the conf part
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 34590 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "[mach64] DRI not Automatically Enabled for ATI Rage Mobility P/M" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<kcma1> flaccid you know i mean without having to kill the windows
<flaccid> i still don't understand sorry
<flaccid> you mean using a package instead?
<alaQ> kcma1: a little easier - check out http://www.bakarasse.de/mach64-howto.html
<charlie5> hi guys ... does anyone know what UTS_RELEASE is about ? ... i'm trying to build sl-modem-source, and it fails since this symbol isn't defined
<kcma1> alaQ so just copy and paste instructions into my terminal and then i should be good to go right?
<alaQ> kcma1: I'd recommend using the packages instead.  less messy.
<kcma1> alaQ well yeah i am all about that part, that was why i was choosing to switch os if i had to, i figure one of the coding gods here in linux would have figured out a way to make this easy for dummies like me
<flaccid> !info xserver-xorg-video-mach64 intrepid | kcma1
<ubottu> kcma1: xserver-xorg-video-mach64 (source: xserver-xorg-video-mach64): X.Org X server -- ATI Mach64 display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 6.8.0-1build1 (intrepid), package size 209 kB, installed size 400 kB
<alaQ> charlie5: look at http://tinyurl.com/5mq4cd - see if that will help you at all.
<flaccid> kcma1: 1. no need to switch os 2. linux gods have made a package 3. you can just d/l it manuall and install with dpkg -i ./filename.deb
<kcma1> flaccid is that a how to or a package?
<charlie5> thanks alaQ !
<flaccid> kcma1: tat is a package
<kcma1> flaccid wow man
<flaccid> kcma1: you can d/l it from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/xserver-xorg-video-mach64
<kcma1> flaccid i have too LMAO on the number 2 comment
<flaccid> kcma1: yeah. i just hope that the xserver core requirement is ok in terms of versions (the dependency)
<alaQ> flaccid: good call - I forgot release +1. :)
<kcma1> flaccid now you see you lost me on that one
<flaccid> yeah its not in hardy so i hope its easily installed
<alaQ> kcma1: if that doesn't work, http://www.bakarasse.de/linux/ubuntu/hardy/ has a package that is built for 8.04.
<flaccid> nice
<kcma1> no offence flaccid i cant seem to find the package to dl on the link that you sent me
<flaccid> kcma1: if you are running x86 click on the i386 link
<kcma1> flaccid oic
<flaccid> then select a mirror close to you
<kcma1> flaccid so should i use yours or the one for 8.04
<flaccid> kcma1: try this one first and let us know error if you get one. then can advise if you need to use the 3rd party one
<kcma1> flaccid ok trying your link first
<flaccid> i have to reboot brb
<kcma1> flaccid ok got deb form link you sent me flaccid and then double clicked it and got error Dependency is not satisfiable: xserver-xorg-core
<alaQ> kcma1: flaccid will be back -  he had to reboot.
<alaQ> that package is not going to work with your install though.
<kcma1> yeah i saw him say that and was hoping that you too could see the message
<kcma1> that is what i thought
<kcma1> so what now boss?
<alaQ> kcma1: if you use the 8.04 one, make sure you match the kernel version:  do a 'uname -r' in a console window to check.
<kcma1> alaQ roger
<kcma1> alaQ well i matched with the uname -r command and it is installing right now
<kcma1> alaQ rebooting i will brb
<flaccid> alaQ: the intrepid pkg installed ok?
<alaQ> had to use the hardy one.
<flaccid> xorg core version was too old in dep ?
<alaQ> yeah.
<flaccid> i dislike how the version is cut off from dpkg -l
<alaQ> apt-cache show. :)
<alaQ> probably one of my favorite commands.
<flaccid> ah nah i misread. 2:1.4.1 and dep being >= 2:1.4.99.905
<kraplax> does anyone know how to setup the kb layout switching?
<flaccid> kraplax: system settings | regional and language | keyboard layout
<kraplax> that does't work :(
<flaccid> !doesntwork | kraplax
<ubottu> kraplax: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<kraplax> nor did it in Mandriva since 2007
<spiel_mit_feuer> hey.. does anyone know anything about media streaming on linux?
<kcman> alaQ i am rendering now thank you
<flaccid> kraplax: submit a bug then
<alaQ> kcman: good to hear. :)
<flaccid> kcman: nice. sorry about the intrepid thing.. i misread the dep version
<alaQ> kraplax: what layout are you trying to use?
<kcman> nope prob flaccid you two made it farther in an hour than all the other helpers that help me for two days straight
<kcman> you two rock
<kraplax> ok, i set up everything as on Windows - Alt+Shift and flash ScrollLock light to signal me
<kraplax> Russian
<kraplax> the same settings in the xorg
<kraplax> in /etc/xorg.conf
<kraplax> it's Ubuntu 8.04
<flaccid> hehe
<flaccid> !enter | kraplax
<ubottu> kraplax: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kraplax> and it obnly works if i press the kb switcher in systray
<flaccid> !bugs | kraplax
<ubottu> kraplax: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<alaQ> if you use the systray switcher, it will work?
<kraplax> ubottu: sorry, i forgot it
<ubottu> kraplax: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kraplax> ok, i did managed to resolve that problem at my home system, which is Mandriva. But i had to set it to CapsLock
<kraplax> iirc there should be some entry in kdeglobals for setting kb layout switching, right\?
<Ashex> At some point about a month ago, I'm prompted to enter my password to mount a removable drive
<Ashex> Does anyone know how to disable this? has something to do with security policy
<alaQ> kraplax: not sure.  I use a dvorak layout, but I'm still staying in english.  I used the system settings layout manager.
<Ashex> but I can't find any documentation for it
<kraplax> alaQ: hm.. and what do you have about it in kdeglobals? could you look for it for me?
<alaQ> kraplax: sorry, kdeglobals only defines shortcuts for me.
<kraplax> ok, found it
<kraplax> it defines me Ctrl+Alt+K and it's default
<kraplax> i need to logout ot try out the new setting
<jeremiah> hello all
<jeremiah> can u use konversation for yahoo messenger?
<jeremiah> ?
<cadoo> i think you're looking for kopete
<genii> jeremiah: No.konversation is IRC protocol only.
<genii> jeremiah: As cadoo said, kopete. Or else pidgin.
<lampe> apt
<CostaRicanQuaker> hey, what alternatives to open 0ffice are there for kubuntu?
<genii> !info koffice
<ubottu> koffice (source: koffice): KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.3-4ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 60 kB
<CostaRicanQuaker> is it better than open office?
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok brb, i gotta switch to kde i'm xfce
<CostaRicanQuaker> is koffice better than open office.org?
<flaccid> probably not but each to their own..
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i set my clock to am pm format, i dont see an option in clock configuration
<CostaRicanQuaker> what is the most effiecient, least memory expenseive, more versatile, office suite for ubuntu systems?
<alaQ> abiword and gnumeric.
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: right click clock - date and time format
<genii> nano
<genii> Actually emacs. However I despise it
<CostaRicanQuaker> nano?
<alaQ> no, emacs is a good os, it just needs a decent text editor. :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok abiword and gnumeric are already there but how about...powepoint
<flaccid> i like using joe as my text editor in cli
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: koffice or Ooo for presentations
<CostaRicanQuaker> bascially i want to switch the people at the peace centre from windows xp to kubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i have found ocmplaints about open office in the past and that its poerpoint is not as good
<CostaRicanQuaker> !koffice
<ubottu> Integrated office suite for KDE, including word processing, spreadsheet, flow charting, image manipulation. For more info see: http://koffice.kde.org. Upgraded Kubuntu !Dapper packs at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-16.php
<CostaRicanQuaker> !Ooo
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: well its fine. thats usually because they are used to m$ way and havnt used it before so may not know how to use it properly. alternatives are not meant to be the same
<alaQ> !texpower
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about texpower
<CostaRicanQuaker> i know that bt i want it to be smooth for them
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: stop expecting it to be. instead spend time educating/training them on the new software
<CostaRicanQuaker> flaccid: it didnt change the time, does the configuration change become active after reboot?
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: yeah i think you have to log out and back in
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes, i want to write a guide file, that will be simple enough as in, for text doc files, use writer, for pde etc and set it on the desktop
<puskom__> sst
<puskom__> ippppp
<puskom__> v    lugggui
<puskom__> vguhuo
<puskom__> ioiu9yln
<puskom__> k;jnpijuhniipioopp
<puskom__> jnijo
<genii> puskom__: Please stop
<puskom__> ok
 * CostaRicanQuaker downloads koffice
<genii> puskom__: Thank you
<CostaRicanQuaker> i did download emacs but i stillhavent figured it out
<CostaRicanQuaker> i think i like it better though, from the little i could understand after downloading  it
<flaccid> there are tutorials on emacs and other text editors on google
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok, so the office should be covered by installing the whole x-k-ubuntu desktops altogether plus koffice
<CostaRicanQuaker> and the kpdf seems to work just fine
<genii> CostaRicanQuaker: emacs is extremely powerful and has a crapload of addons for it. Like someone said earlier: "[00:25] <alaQ> no, emacs is a good os, it just needs a decent text editor. :)"
<spiel_mit_feuer> hey, does anyone know which multi media players support sharing of media folders over a network?
<CostaRicanQuaker> now, my next question is
<flaccid> spiel_mit_feuer: kaffeine can play files over smb
<cha2-cute>          jn kj
<spiel_mit_feuer> i need a media player that can share files that i can access outside of linux
<CostaRicanQuaker> should there be accounts for several users or a single user? ive never isntalled: kubuntu in spanish(which i think i'll have to do) nor several accounts
<flaccid> spiel_mit_feuer: media players do not share files...
<genii> cha2-cute: Changing your name doesn't make what you're doing any less annoying
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: 1 user account per physical user
<spiel_mit_feuer> i need a reliable way of sharing my music with my xbox
<CostaRicanQuaker> can someone from personal experience recomend wether it should be a single account and only staff have access to the admin passwords for sudo
<flaccid> !samba | spiel_mit_feuer
<ubottu> spiel_mit_feuer: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<CostaRicanQuaker> or several accounts for every person of staff?
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: 1 account per user. and add admins to the admin group
<spiel_mit_feuer> samba isnt going to work for sharing to an xbox 360.. atleast i dont think so
<CostaRicanQuaker> can you link to some sort of tutorial on how to do that?
<CostaRicanQuaker> ive never had several users on kubuntu because ive only installed on my own
<flaccid> spiel_mit_feuer: why wouldn't it? what protocols does xbox 360 support?
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: just user management in system settings or use kuser
<cha2-cute> you my long
<CostaRicanQuaker> kuser?
<CostaRicanQuaker> !kuser
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kuser
<cha2-cute> kuser is kusir
<flaccid> !info kuser
<ubottu> kuser (source: kdeadmin): KDE user/group administration tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 233 kB, installed size 800 kB
<CostaRicanQuaker> !kusir
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kusir
<alaQ> spiel_mit_feuer: http://ushare.geexbox.org/
<CostaRicanQuaker> so what is the noun after sudo aptitude install
<cha2-cute> kusir is about horse
<genii> !id | cha2-cute
<ubottu> cha2-cute: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<CostaRicanQuaker> is there some extra knowledge necessary to set a wireless conexion or it will detect itself just like ithappened when i installed kubuntu?
<CostaRicanQuaker> they have a sys router at the peace centre
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: negative. you just right click knetworkmanager
<genii> CostaRicanQuaker: Most wireless adapters set up ok automatically. There are a few problemmatic types however. Realtek 8185-8199 series and Intel 3945 for instance
<CostaRicanQuaker> should work
<CostaRicanQuaker> flaccid: once again, eventhough i already copied and pasted what you told me about security, what is the network security rebuttal to ubuntu reluctance?
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: i have no idea what you are talking about
<flaccid> oh there are no open ports for ubuntu out of box so no firewall needed?
<CostaRicanQuaker> and how does it send emails then? and i heard it comes with an installed previously config firewall
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: iptables is built in but no rules configured. an MTA is not installed by default and smtp is outgoing, it is not a server listening..
<genii> It comes with iptables but it's not exactly configured in what you might call a firewall sort of setup out of box.
<flaccid> actually i think it does come with Exim these days for mta but anyway
<flaccid> if you have a look at sudo iptables -L there is likely no rules there
<spiel_mit_feuer> just about finished building a chroot jail
<genii> spiel_mit_feuer: Cool. Then you can make an ssh login for it to trap unwitting would-be-hackers while you trace their IPs
<CostaRicanQuaker> so what is the noun after sudo aptitude install for kuser that is
 * genii takes a wild stab
<genii> kuser ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> !kuser
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kuser
<CostaRicanQuaker> kusir!
<CostaRicanQuaker> !kusir
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kusir
<genii> !info kuser
<ubottu> kuser (source: kdeadmin): KDE user/group administration tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 233 kB, installed size 800 kB
<flaccid> sudo aptitude install kuser ?
<oobe> all my /var/log/messages and syslog are empty
<CostaRicanQuaker> ^that, i'm already getting it
<genii> Since it's the name of a package....
<flaccid> (even though User Management should be suffice)
<oobe> does anyone have any idea why this could happen
<genii> oobe: You accidentally deleted them?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i've another question i download gtk gnutella but it doesnt work, it says that hte version i downloaded which i diid from the terminal is very much outdated, i dont know how to get a program if its not in the repos or not listed in adept
<oobe> genii, no
<CostaRicanQuaker> i believe it involves something claled compiling so how do i do it
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: maybe try frostwire instead
<genii> oobe: The /var was on some partition that couldn't get mounted?
<CostaRicanQuaker> what was the command to uninstall? remove alone?
<CostaRicanQuaker> flaccid: frostwire good for mp3s/music
<flaccid> hmm frostwire aint in repos either. frostwire is gnutella client just like the one mentioned
<flaccid> !build | CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: frostwire is also available in package format from http://www.frostwire.com/?id=downloads
<CostaRicanQuaker> flaccid: thank you
<flaccid> np
<spiel_mit_feuer> haha.. i did it
<spiel_mit_feuer> i made a chroot jail and install firefox 32-bit :-D
<spiel_mit_feuer> i have youtube back :D
<dick-richardson> anyone know of a good media extender that supports nfs?
<spiel_mit_feuer> are you trying to stream music to the xbox?
<dick-richardson> no, to an a/v receiver
<flaccid> what is a media extender?
<flaccid> what connectivity is the a/v reciever?
<spiel_mit_feuer> hmm
<spiel_mit_feuer> ushare is a upnp streaming program
<spiel_mit_feuer> should work
<dick-richardson> the a/v receiver has stereo rca up to hdmi
<dick-richardson> the media extender would see the music shared on my nfs volume and stream it to my home theater upstairs
<dick-richardson> ...assuming I can find one
<flaccid> im confused because streaming is digital and the other connectivity is analog..
<flaccid> are you guys saying that xbox can't play files from smb? thats a bit crazy considering smb is what microsoft invented and uses with windows..
<dick-richardson> I'm raising a new question...apologies
<flaccid> spiel_mit_feuer: this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=632428 . doesn't look like it does samba. m$ are pathetic.
<jjjk> hi
<flaccid> http://www.videora.com/en-us/Converter/Xbox360/video.html  <--- shows how crap the product is :(
<jjjk> where are the packages stored?
<flaccid> !hi | jjjk
<ubottu> jjjk: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<flaccid> !repos | jjjk
<ubottu> jjjk: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<jjjk> no, inside the computer
<genii> jjjk: If you mean where on your computer after they are downloaded from the repository and installed, then /var/cache/apt/archives
<jjjk> where do the deb packages go
<genii> See above
<jjjk> thanks
<genii> np
<filosofic> CRQuaker:  try kpackage
<grendal_prime> hey i set up compiz on this machine, I cant get the rotating cube...seems like nothing in the advanced desktops settings manager works.  I mean i can see that compiz is running.but...well the changes i make are not being reflected.
<flaccid> !compiz-fusion | grendal_prime
<ubottu> grendal_prime: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<root> hi
<Jucato> !rootirc | root__
<ubottu> root__: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<emons> hi whatz alternative for gksudo if gksu is not installed? what is another command that does the same?
<Jucato> emons: KDE/Kubuntu, use kdesu or kdesudo
<genii> emons: gksu is standrard with gnome install. If kde install then kdesu
<Jucato> GNOME/Ubuntu, gksu is always there
<emons> alright thx
<gnomefreak> Jucato: they still may be broken well kdesudo was
<gnomefreak> in kde4
<emons> so instead of gksudo kate fstab --> kdesu kate fstab ?
<genii> Jucato: I've noticed a weirdness in that if you have both Gnome and KDE and then from for instance gnome-terminal do: kdesu kdeapp     it don't work. Same applies to running gksu gnomeapp    from Konsole. Odd, eh?
<gnomefreak> emons: i think its more like /etc/fstab
<genii> emons: Yes
<gnomefreak> but its been a while
<genii> emons: However full path of file.   /etc/fstab
<emons> alright thx
<gnomefreak> yay i was right ;)
<genii> !helpersnack | gnomefreak
<ubottu> gnomefreak: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<genii> gnomefreak: For a guy with a nick like yours you sure spend enough time in #kubuntu .... ;)
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Jucato> genii: wth? you don't know who gnomefreak is?!?! O.o
<genii> A freaky gnome?
<emons> yesterday i was trying to install kmyfirewall to set up iptables but kmyfirewall has incompatibility issues... any idea how to fix these issues? or any suggestions about any ohter graphical interface for iptables that runs on kubuntu without problems?
<Jucato> gnomefreak: you've been gone far too long :P
<genii> Jucato: I guess I'm blissfully ignorant
<gnomefreak> Jucato: yeah i spead just mornings normally now sice theheat of day raises heat in this room but rest of house has great cool air
 * genii sips his decaf 
<emons> no ideas?
<genii> !info guarddog
<ubottu> guarddog (source: guarddog): firewall configuration utility for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.0-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 506 kB, installed size 1564 kB
 * genii sips
<bob3213243> anyone know of any sites that have themes and icons for girls?
<Jucato> www.kde-look.org
<emons> yes but here it says http://pastebin.com/m478e5de2 and i dunno what that means... i mean do i have to change anything? do i have to get back to the older version as it says? help
<genii> iirc
<emons> yes but here it says http://pastebin.com/m478e5de2 and i dunno what that means... i mean do i have to change anything? do i have to get back to the older version as it says? help
<genii> emons: Don't know exactly. But it doesn't say you need to use some older version or so on, just that it now configures differently than before
<flaccid> emons: n need to repeat
<genii> emons: If you didn't have any rules you wanted to import I wouldn't worry much over it
<flaccid> emons: doesn't look like you took my advice yesterday which is to use guarddog instead or learn iptables
<emons> no flaccid i am using guard dog now but it doesn't let u configure precisely, it just seems to be an average configuration tool, and i dont like it
<flaccid> emons: thats why its a good idea to learn iptables itself
<emons_> i meant script that runs itself at the startup
<flaccid> emons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#Configuration on startup  <-- its in one file
<efnx> hey, there any programmers in here?
<genii> efnx: #ubuntu-devel #ubuntu-motu #ubuntu+1 has a fair number of them. Also #bash but prepare to be derided in there
<genii> Bah he laft already
 * genii contemplates sleep as his typos increase
<efnx> hey, thanks
<adred> hello have a couple of questions. how do i install the latest build of kde 4.1 in my hardy heron box?will it get updated from time to time if a new release comes out?
<jussi01> !kde4 | adred
<ubottu> adred: KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<adred> thanks
<emons> i installed mplayer and it crashes "fatal error initializing the selected video"
<emons> ?
<eloquence> how do I fix this problem: CMake Error: your CXX compiler: "CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER-NOTFOUND" was not found.   Please set CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER to a valid compilerpath or name.
<HasNicktir> Türk var mý?
<HasNicktir> yok mu?
<ksal> hi
<ksal> how can I make my scanner work with kubuntu
<ksal> i have both sane and xsane installed
<ksal> but my system doesn't see a device. i need drivers, yes?
<flaccid> i'd say s
<flaccid> so
<ksal> can you help somehow?
<ksal> it's medion scanner
<flaccid> !ventrilo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ventrilo
<CrypTom> hi all, what process is responsible for periodically updating the available packages (executing apt-get update or similar)? On my personal laptop and on an server with graphical user interface this happens, on other servers without GUI this does not happen automatically·
<sjovani> hello everybody
<sjovani> I'm doing a script that needs know what architecture of distribution is running
<sjovani> is there any command or file?
<flaccid> sjovani: uname -m
<sjovani> i686 -> i386, x86_64 -> amd64 or what?
<flaccid> that doesn't make sense, sjovani
<sjovani> for 64bits distribution, what output for uname -m?
<flaccid> not sure, i've never un 64bit. probably x86_64 or amd64 not sure.
<system366> Hio all!
<system366> Could sum1 direct me to the "Coompiz-Fusion" channel please?
<flaccid> !compiz-fusion | system366
<ubottu> system366: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<system366> ah ha, ty very much flaccid :)
<system366> ooo i remember u :P
<system366> do u remember me? :D
<flaccid> np. probably not
<flaccid> sorry
<system366> lols oh wells :P
<flaccid> yeah :)
<sns> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sns> Well quick question. I got a LCD TV with 720p resolution that I am going to use as main monitor for a pc with a nvidia video card. I can't set the right resolution. Using VGA connector
<sns> Tried using the nvidia-settings utility. Problem is that it seems to do nothing
<sns> Any help is greatly appreciated
<pag> sns, adding desired resolution in /etc/X11/xorg.conf usually helps
<sns> pag, yeah I know that. But I am a bit puzzled at how I can do that. Got any sites I can read?
<pag> sns, I can paste my xorg.conf for reference, if you want
<sns> that would be great
<pag> sns, http://paste.ubuntu.com/27966/
<_dennister> anyone know what to do when the hardy upgrade hangs forever at locale-gen? it seems to be a new and very recent bug
<sns> pag, thank you. I shall be trying and brb
<_dennister> i had to stop the process, despite the warning, and now can't get it or any installation process (with any medium) to work
<_dennister> the failed upgrade has locked the system, can't even do a dpkg --configure -a
<kg> hello, have anybody tried the stuff mentioned here: http://techbase.kde.org/User:Lemma/GPU-Performance
<_dennister> kg: i probably can't help you, but if ur serious about getting help, you might want to actually tell people what the problem is, instead of expecting others to follow your links just to understand
<kg> oh right - i was trying out the new intrepid with a 8XXX nvidia card
<kg> seems to be working fine, except for the known nvidia problems
<kg> i tried the workarounds to imporve the performance suggested by kde, but it made X crash between 5 secs and 5 mins of logging in
<kg> so i was curious if anyone else tried doing what i did
<_dennister> kg: not me, i'm just trying to get some help with this failed version upgrade :(
<kg> from hardy to intrepid?
<_dennister> from gutsy to hardy
<kg> ahh
<_dennister> always hangs at 81%...the locales
<kg> while downloading, or after?
<_dennister> after downloading...at the installation part
<_dennister> which is why the upgrade is 81% done :P
<kg> are you using any other languages other than the default (which i assume is english)?
<_dennister> nope...yesterday tried using canada as the locale, but had to reinstall gutsy, tried again using US, and same result
<kg> sorry, i have nothing too
<_dennister> and of course the version upgrade has completely locked the whole system...no other installation method will work because it can't get a lock...as I was stopping the version upgrade i was strongly warned to resume it, but how to resume?
<_dennister> would have been nice to be given a clue as to HOW to resume it, lol
<kg> haha yeah... but i'm surprised dkpg --configure -a doesn't work
<_dennister> yeah, same here, but it doesn't
<_dennister> i did a version upgrade yesterday morning on my home theatre pc...worked without a hitch, but not with this pc i've rebuilt for a friend
<_dennister> and i've had really bad experiences with clean installs using hardy...always bad xorg and mixing up of optical drives
<kg> hmm, o
<kg> *i'm guessing the differences between the 2 PCs are huge?
<_dennister> oh yeah....the home theatre pc is only 2 years old...dual core system; this one's a p3 compaq
<kg> it's odd that hardware differences can affect the installation at the "locale" bit though
<_dennister> i'[ve also done other p3 gutsy-hardy version upgrades recently though, and didn't have these problems.,..my hobby is to refurbish pc's with linux
<kg> was it a fresh gutsy install each time?
 * djwisdom thinks could it possibly be bad memory chip that corrupts the installation? 
<vandenoever> i'm trying to run ccmake in heron, but it's not there even though i installed cmake
<_dennister> i think it's an extremely recent bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/langpack-locales/+bug/249340https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/langpack-locales/+bug/249340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249340 in langpack-locales "Gutsy->Hardy upgrade hangs in localedef" [Undecided,New]
<kg> well at least you're not alone in this
<djwisdom> :(
<djwisdom> my sympathy _dennister, kg is correct. you're in good company.
<_dennister> djwisdom: i've tested the memory...and everything else...i was experiencing very severee problems, and finally swapped the mobo's daughterboard that had the power suppoy and ide controllers...and everything since then has been a breeze....except the locales-gen with the hardy version upgrade
<_dennister> the earlier hardware issues had to do with a failing primary ide controller on daughtercard
<kg> wow you're right, it IS a very new issue
<_dennister> well having company in my troubles doesn't help when I've gotta now figure out what to do...start from scratch again? reinstall gutsy and leave hardy alone?
<kg> now with 8.04.1, do you think you might have less problems with clean hardy installs?
<Malic> Hi! How can i convert jpeg files into eps ?
<_dennister> ....have you heard any feedback about 8.04.1? does it actually work now?
<_dennister> Malic: have u tried gimp?
<Malic> _dennister: its too complicated.. isnt there a program for terminal?
<kg> no, i have no idea actually, but seeing how you plan to do fresh installs anyway, might as well give it a try - if it works it might actually save you time
<_dennister> hmmm a graphics guy who's afraid of "complicated"...lol
<Malic> it takes too log to do that with gimp.. i need that for latex
<Malic> long
<_dennister> kg...yeah...don't much like the idea of spending 2 hours to install gutsy, then another 2 hours for upgrade to hardy
<kg> hmm malic, when i was a student, i made a script to automatically convert images to eps... but i've forgotten how now
<_dennister> i'll do some research first on the relative successes with 8.04.1...a clean install could save me time, or could fail, too, and force me back to gutsy clean install
<_dennister> i may be stubborn, and have worked on this pc for 3 days now, but i do have my limits...could always install gutsy and leave it like that
<kg> yeah, gutsy and hardy aren't that much different
<kg> it's only intrepid that no longer uses kde3 which is a hige leap
<kg> *u
<kg> malic: i'll look things up a bit, if i find something i'll tell you
<_dennister> gutsy worked, heheheh, i like some things about hardy, like better samba networking, but judy's machine i'm working on won't be networked
<Malic> thank you very much!
<kg> are you trying to automate the process by any chance malic?
<makdaknife> Malic: what kind of images... there's png2eps
<Moi> salut
<Moi> à tus
<Moi> tous
<Moi> il y a qqn ?????????????
<_dennister> Moi: english channel here
<_dennister> !french
<Malic> i will use pdflatex, then i can include non eps- pictures
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Malic> so the problem is solved! thx!
<Malic> and cya
<kg> yes, that's a much better solution
<Moi> yes french
<Moi> U speak french ?*
<_dennister> Moi: no i don't, and most users in this channel won't either, so i was directing you to the french kubuntu channel
<sns> no go. changing xorg.conf doesn't do anything
<Moi> where is french chnnel ?
<kg> do we have a channel for every locale?
<kg> #kubuntu-fr
<_dennister> Moi:  the bot gave you the blue link above ^^^^^^
<Moi> thx
<_dennister> kg: have no idea, but the main languages are supported as far as i know
<kg> impressive... this could be a good way to learn new languages
<_dennister> lol...ur not a linux newbie r u?
<sns> I need 1080i output on vga with newest kubuntu... it's for my main monitor. Tried adding the resolutions to xorg.conf with no luck
<flaccid> 1080i?
<kg> depends on the definition - i've never bothered looking at the actual architecture of linux, but i've been using various linux distros for awhile
<_dennister> kg: ur very welcome if u are a newb, it just sounded like u knew what u were doing already
<_dennister> kg: that's what i'd assumed
<sns> flaccid: 1366x768
<kg> probably most people here are that hey
<flaccid> sns: pastebin your xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<_dennister> flaccid: do u have any idea what to do about this broken version upgrade i've got on my hands now?
<level1> I have a very stubborn window that doesn't have a titlebar and won't respond to alt-f3.  How do I get the special window settings dialog for this window?
<_dennister> always hangs at 81%...very new bug with locales-gen
<flaccid> _dennister: pastebin the whole output ?
<flaccid> _dennister: do it from konsole and see the prblem
<_dennister> flaccid: can't pastebin try resuming from konsole and all i get is that dpkg can't get a lock on the system
<sns> flaccid: paste.ubuntu.com/27972
<flaccid> !adeptfix | _dennister
<ubottu> _dennister: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<kg> wow the bot knows every bugfix there is??
<flaccid> sns: the resolution you want is not in there. this is single display right?
<flaccid> kg: negative.
<sns> it's single display yes
<kg> lol well it's still pretty cool :P
<another_life> hi, i am using kubuntu 7.10 and when I insert a dvd or cd it doesnot auto open and there is nothing in /media/cdrom0 or /media/cdrom1  (i have 2 drives).
<flaccid> sns: ok. is 1366x768 the native/max resolution of the monitor?
<sns> yes
<sns> I only get 640x480 and 800x600 as alternatives
<flaccid> sns: have you tried with no resolutions in xorg.conf?
<sns> yep
<flaccid> sns: still waiting to see your log pastebin..
<sns> I updated the post with it
<flaccid> sns: whats the new URI?
<sns> what is a uri? sorry
<flaccid> URL
<sns> flaccid: paste.ubuntu.com/27973
<_dennister> flaccid: thx...after issuing the command i was told i'd have to restart the system, but it'll probably be too unstable to be usable for awhile...
<_dennister> but to heck with what the gui message said about restarting...konsole is still working
<_dennister> i'm going out for a cig
<flaccid> _dennister: what exactly asked to restart?
<flaccid> sns: which version of ubuntu?
<_dennister> flaccid: after i issued your command, i got a message (not in Konsole) that told me to restart my system...but i'm going to wait to do that until konsole finishes and i get my prompt back
<sns> 8.04
<flaccid> i can't remember advising a command _dennister
<_dennister> flaccid: i'm not sure "what" asked me to restart...just a white text box popped up...
<flaccid> sns: run kdesudo jockey-kde and let me know what it says
<flaccid> _dennister: i don't know what you did or what popped up..
<_dennister> flaccid: sorry...it was the bot you hailed
<sns> oops. I am running ubuntu not kubuntu
<sns> so command not found. very sorry about this
<sns> I will ask for help in ubuntu
<flaccid> _dennister: oh. well just keep in mind that you can only run 1 program (package manager) that access dpkg at 1 single time
<_dennister> flaccid: ^^^^
<_dennister> u called on !adeptfix
<flaccid> yes
<_dennister> flaccid: and yes, i know, but still haven't committed to memory yet on how to stop one adept process (quite a few methods) to allow another process to start
<flaccid> sns: your xorg.conf is using the vesa driver and not the nvidia one. if you have it installed properly then update xorg.conf to use Driver "nvidia"
<_dennister> i wrote down the bot's recommendation, so may have committed this one to memory now
<flaccid> _dennister: im totally confused now. if you do not have a process running for pkg management. then do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade to finish it off
<_dennister> flaccid: ok, never mind the backtracking (sorry); it seems konsole is taking forever with Setting up language-support-translations-en (1:8.04+20080407) ...
<_dennister> it may have hung, too, but i'll give it a chance while i go have a cig
<flaccid> _dennister: that might be normal. wait for it all to finish and then issue the above command to make sure its complete
<_dennister> will do
<flaccid> okies
<emons> hi flaccid i mounted my hard disks setting mount automatically and modifying the fstab, now after reboot two of those are access denied... how do i fix that?
<flaccid> emons: you probably have incorrect fstab which is why its good to use disks & filesystems in system settings. how are you getting the access denied, what are you doing etc.?
<emons> just traying to open it with click and it says access denied
<flaccid> open what with a click where?
<emons> how do i open fstab from terminal? ksedu kate /etc/fstab ?
<flaccid> emons: kate /etc/fstab
<emons> wasnt there somthing before?
<flaccid> emons: you can run it under kdesudo if you want to write to it
<emons> like gksudo (for gnome) what is it for kde
<emons> ah alright
<emons> kdesudo
<emons> no cuz im thinking i may wrote sdd1 instead of sdc1 when i type the hard disks ill check on fstab in one sec
<flaccid> yes. but you might want to show us your fstab with pastebin and tell which fs etc. you are trying to mount and what exactly you are clicking on etc. you are too ambiguous
<flaccid> another reason why you let disks & filesystems do it all for you :)
<kg> speaking of kdesudo - what does kde 4.1 use? it's absent in my system
<emons> how do i see how kubuntu called the hard disks i mean where do i see sdb1 sdd1 etc?
<emons> found
<emons> one sec
<flaccid> kg: wrong channel, try #kubuntu-kde4
<kg> wow we have a channel for everything
<kg> thanks
<flaccid> emons: sudo fdisk -l or disks & filesystems in system settings
<flaccid> np
<emons> alright as i thought when i typed sd1 next to the name of the disk and sc1 next to the other name etc (ivegot 4 disks) i typed them worng now i re-put the right sd1 sc1 etc i reboot and see if it let me open em
<_dennister> back, and konsole is still stuck at setting up language-support-translations-en
<jos_> Hello
<flaccid> _dennister: check top in another konsole tab or something
<jos_> I must fart:P
<flaccid> jos_: wrong channel for that
<_dennister> flaccid: ok, top output is changing, but localedef pid is remaining at the very top
<flaccid> _dennister: whats the cpu useage? and what processor do you have?
<_dennister> flaccid: cpu usage varies from 90% to 98%...its a p3 450 or 500 mhz
<flaccid> _dennister: in that case it kind of looks overloaded. but i would give it 25mins then if its still stuck on that pkg, ctrl+c it and try again
<flaccid> upgrade process can take quite a while
<_dennister> ok, it recently went to 99.1%, but is now in the 48.7 percent range for awhile
<emons> hey flaccid it didnt work can u help?
<flaccid> emons: im always here to help
<kg> am i the only one impressed by flaccid here??
<flaccid> _dennister: p3 is decent but could still take longer. i have some p2 servers and they take ages
<flaccid> kg: come back on a good day :)
<kg> lol
<sns> kg, he's probably just reading up stuff from a support script :p
<sns> j/k, of course. I'm impressed too
<flaccid> i would only read a script if i was getting paid :O
<_dennister> when i started the version upgrade last night, using the adept-generated gui, it got stuck on same package (locale-gen) installing it, at 81%, and i went to sleep...5 hours later it was still stuck on it...new bug
<_dennister> kg: no, flaccid's one of the best in this channel
<flaccid> _dennister: ok issue/bug there for sure then
<sns> Talking about getting paid. If I just could fix resolution on this computer I'd be so much closer to actually cashing out this project
<flaccid> sns: i've been trying to help you but you aint been very responsive
<sns> flaccid: I know. Not saying you haven't been helpful. Been trying different things. Working on two different computers as the one I have problems with is at another location
<sns> Sorry about that
<_dennister> flaccid: problem is; ctrl-c doesn't work to kill this process
<flaccid> sns: just do this. take out all your resolutions from xorg.conf then change driver in xorg.conf to nvidia (if you have nvidia driver installed properly) then restart X then show me the log then we will know the problem with your monitor or config etc.
<flaccid> _dennister: that could be because of the overload. this is in konsole right with apt-get ?
<emons> alright can u help me in mounting my hard disks which i cant open now cuz of access denied?
<_dennister> flaccid: ctrl-c worked with top shell; ctrl-c doesn't work with the other shell that's trying to set up language-support-translations...also doesn't work when u try to use the adept-generated gui to do version upgrade
<flaccid> emons: i helped you before. still waiting for pastebin of /etc/fstab
<emons> o sorry man
<emons> one sec
<CostaRicanQuaker> flaccid: so after i type in sudo apt-get install automake and the other compiling command package to download
<CostaRicanQuaker> i only download whatever i want and clickon the file
<CostaRicanQuaker> and it installs itself automaticallly
<_dennister> <sigh>
<CostaRicanQuaker> lñike it would on windows?
<flaccid> _dennister: um i don't know why 2 shells are going or what the adept generated gui thing is. maybe do a restart and then simply issue sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in konsole?
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: i don't know what you are trying to achieve
<CostaRicanQuaker> flaccid: you gave me this link  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<CostaRicanQuaker> it shows two commands to download some packages
<CostaRicanQuaker> once ive got them, i just download the frostwire file and open it and it installs itself
<_dennister> flaccid: i will try, but when the version upgrade hangs so close to the end, rebooting results in an unusuable, unstable system
<CostaRicanQuaker> like if it was a windows program?
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: no sorry i don't think you understand it
<CostaRicanQuaker> then?
<_dennister> cya later
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: frostwire is available in .deb package format so you do not need to build/compile at all
<CostaRicanQuaker> what do you do? just download it and open the file?
<CostaRicanQuaker> and it installs itself?
<flaccid> _dennister: kill all your processes and whatever else. then start a new konsole and issue the command and see where it gets up to. (start fresh without a reboot)
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: should do, otherwise you can install a .deb with dpkg command
<CostaRicanQuaker> flaccid: http://www.frostwire.com/?id=downloads you gaveme this link i already downloaded it, so let me try what oyu said
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: yeah so to install: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/the/file/you/downloaded.deb
<CostaRicanQuaker> it opened through some application called Gdebi package instaler
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: yeah that thing will install it for you without need for cli
<CostaRicanQuaker> flaccid: thankyou
<flaccid> np
<CostaRicanQuaker> it's 5:19 am here in costa rica
<kg> good morning
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: so a .deb is a package which is compiled. when you can't get a package from repos or internet then you have to compile which is not very often
<flaccid> morning
<emons> http://pastebin.com/m6f58976e
<emons> here it is my fstab
<flaccid> thanks emons
<emons> if can help i know the "names" of each disk and also how kubuntu calls them (ex: Archive sda1))
<flaccid> emons: which device is the problem?
<emons> i have 4 hard disks, one is where theres kubuntu installed (the only one i can open) the other three i cannot open them it just says permission denied
<flaccid> emons: how are you trying to mount them?, with what?
<emons> im not i only check "mount automatically" in each of the hard disks properties
<flaccid> emons: where is this?
<emons> storage media
<flaccid> emons: in konqueror?
<emons> usually i could access the disks also from /media/ with doplhin, not konqueror
<flaccid> emons: please pastebin sudo fdisk -l and i'll ammend fdisk for you
<flaccid> i mean ammend fstab
<emons> thank you one sec
<emons> http://pastebin.com/m2b86436d
<sns> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27982 http://paste.ubuntu.com/27983
<emons> here it is
<sns> that was for flaccid
<kg> SFS? i've never heard of that FS
<sns> squashfs
<kg> sns, what does booting with that xorg.conf do?
<kg> oh nvm
<kg> i just spotted the second link
<emons> http://pastebin.com/m2b86436d
<flaccid> ok give me a few mins
<emons> alright thank u mate
<flaccid> ok i'll do emons then sns brb
<flaccid> emons: are these for mount on boot and are all local hard disks?
<emons> they are all hard disks of this computer and i'd like them to be for boot (i mean automatically mounted)
<flaccid> emons: where did you create these filesystems. the part types are SFS which i havnt heard of? is that vista or something?
<sns> isn't SFS squashfs?
<emons> nope it was xp but i read on a guide that sometimes kubuntu reads NTFS as SFS should be normal
<flaccid> yeah must just be the part type
<emons> i guess so
<emons> flaccid i have to do something really important would u excuse me for 5 minutes? i'll be right back thank you
<flaccid> emons: can you finally just paste ls -l /media please
<flaccid> np emons
<emons> alright
<emons> ill do that first
<incorrect> hello
<emons> http://pastebin.com/m5f90c929
<emons> here it is see you in 5mins
<incorrect> should i use envy to install the nvida driver or should i just use the hardware tool?
<flaccid> emons: the mount points don't exist which is probably the reason
<kg> what version of kubuntu are you using?
<flaccid> incorrect: hardware drivers manager (tool) yes
<dennister> flaccid: it's amazing, but rebooting allows me to get into x, anyway, although there are seemingly severe  issues
<flaccid> dennister: is your system up to date yet?
<dennister> no...still trying to get sudo priviledges to get the network going
<dennister> some of the severe issues are hal not working (1st error message at startup), and then kcontrol won't let me change anything...doesn't even ask me for password
<dennister> trying to remember how to change sudoers file at the moment
<flaccid> dennister: hmm fair enough. the file is /etc/sudoers
<flaccid> emons: pings us when back. i should have a solution
<mooper> I just deleted my trash folder :(
<mooper> why did it let me do that>
<incorrect> i noticed the nvidia driver has had funny font rendering, fonts seem to be misscaled
<dennister> yes, opened it already :)
<dennister> just want to verify i've done it riht...using google
<flaccid> incorrect: thats irregular
<sirakos> wow. lots of people.
<sirakos> sweet.
<hellohector> what is the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu
<hellohector> i'm newbie
<sns> kubuntu is focused on kde desktop and ubuntu on gnome desktop
<hellohector> which desktop is faster?
<flaccid> neither. thats a very debatable topic.
<hellohector> hmm
<hellohector> to get kubuntu do i need to reinstall everything again? or is it just a 'session' ?
<flaccid> yep session
<flaccid> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.75 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 44 kB
<hellohector> is there a way to install it from command line ?
<hellohector> linux is new to me too
<hellohector> i'm loving it though !
<flaccid> hellohector: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<hellohector> you're my hero
<hellohector> thank you
<hellohector> now i just have to figure out how the hell to get flash working on opera
<dennister> flaccid: rebooted again into recovery mode, selected "fix broken packages" and locales are being generated :)
<flaccid> hellohector: join ##Opera and i'll show you
<dennister> lot better than trying to fix everything (like sudoers file) one by one
<flaccid> dennister: crazy bug good!
<flaccid> bug=but
<hellohector> ok. next issue for me.. whenever i try to install something i get "Seting up java-common (0.29ubuntu3) ... "
<hellohector> and it freezes tehre
<hellohector> any ideas?
<multifreq> install java
<flaccid> hellohector:  sudo dpkg --purge java-common (and then reinstall java)
<hellohector> oh ok
<flaccid> actually i take that back. depends what java you want...
<emons> alright flaccid here i am
<flaccid> wb
<emons> thx
<hellohector> um. i dont know what java i want. i just want my installing software thing to stop freezing
<hellohector> when i try to install software
<hellohector> :(
<flaccid> hellohector: try this first. sudo apt-get install --reinstall java-common
<hellohector> ok
<flaccid> hellohector: for flash use this for 9.2 http://my.opera.com/remcolanting/blog/2008/04/14/opera-and-flash-on-linux and as for 9.51 the normal flashplugin-nonfree works fine
<hellohector> it wont let me
<hellohector> because my install thing is still running
<flaccid> hellohector: specify error please
<hellohector> and frozen
<hellohector> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<hellohector> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<flaccid> hellohector: ctrl + c out of it
<hellohector> ok
<mooper> Hi, I accidentally deleted my trash can in dolphin and now I cant get it back!!!!!!!
<mooper> help!
<emons> flaccid ?
<flaccid> emons: yes?
<emons> sorry what should i do?
<flaccid> sorry let me just see
<hellohector> wow this flaccid guy is really helpful
<hellohector> deserves a medal
<flaccid> emons: ok i give you command 1 second
<kg> lol hellohector you have no idea
<emons> ah ak
<flaccid> hellohector: totally appreciate your compliment
<hellohector> you're welcome. you should set up a paypal dude!
<hellohector> take donations
<hellohector> lol
<flaccid> emons: backup your /etc/fstab and then replace it with this : http://pastebin.com/d105f757c
<flaccid> hehe that would be wrong but not a bad idea
<kg> mooper: not sure if anyone helped you yet
<sns> flaccid: gotten any time to look at my problem?
<kg> but you can get it back by clicking on the icon next to the address bar
<flaccid> emons: once you have done that, do this command: sudo mkdir /media/chronicle; sudo mkdir /media/Archive; sudo mkdir /media/storage; sudo mount -a
<flaccid> sns: getting there
<sns> thanks flaccid
<flaccid> emons: let us know when done
<mooper> kg, no it seems to be well and truly gone
<kg> in that case, you need to navigate manually to the trash folder
<mooper> which would be?
<mooper> ~/.trash I though
<flaccid> sns: looking at log now
<emons> alright flaccid where do i sign the petition to make 'em pay you? :D
<kg> mooper:
<kg> from dolphin, edit the address bar manually
<kg> and type in "trash:"
<emons> thanks for your help again now it all works, so i assume now the hard disks are gonna be mounted automatically after next reboot right?
<mooper> kg, the location trash: is invalid
<flaccid> emons: hehe. don't thank me until it works :)
<kg> wow
<kg> you really DID delete it
<emons> so u mean i should wait next reboot?
<flaccid> oh it works. emons yeah its auto
<mooper> kg, it was all too easy
<emons> ah alright u didn read that
<emons> thank u mate
<mooper> kg: Im a bit scared
<emons> see you in the future (for sure eheheh)
<flaccid> emons: pleasure. just use 'you' instead of 'u' and its all good!
<flaccid> np
<kg> lol mooper don't panic
<flaccid> sns: you are next. this problem has been reported a bit
<sns> flaccid: great. reported?
<kg> i'm sure you can restore it easily - how did you delete the trash folder btw?
<flaccid> yeah reported here in this channel, not sure where else. sns what is your lspci | grep VGA ?
<mooper> kg: panic! I have passed in to the grim world of ultimate doom. How am I to be productive without a trash can?
<dennister> flaccid: locale-gen finished, then ran into problem because it can't resolve us.archive.ubuntu.com ...of course it's having difficulty because network isn't starting at boot yet...how do i dhcp networking to start  in cli?
<dennister> oops, wait
<kg> mooper: lol
<flaccid> dennister: sudo dhclient eth0 (for example, when no other dhclient running) or edit /etc/network/interfaces and restart network...
<sns> paste.ubuntu.com/27993
<flaccid> sns: ah. what model nvidia is it?
<flaccid> sns as in the nvidia chipset/gpu
<kg> mooper: try going to "~/.local/share"
<kg> mooper and recreate a folder called "
<mooper> aha, yes there is a folder there called trash
<kg> so it's there? what's inside it?
<mooper> trash things
<kg> weird, so it's a dolphin issue?
<sns> flaccid: NVIDIA GeForce 7150
<flaccid> yeah thought so. thats a new card i think and isn't in the db
<sns> this means I am screwed?...
<mooper> kg, yeh I think so
<flaccid> sns: no it means we need to find the best solution
<kg> mooper, how did you delete the trash folder anyway? by removing the shortcut to it from dolphin's "places
<kg> *?
<sns> flaccid: Your optimism is greatly appreciated
<flaccid> sns: give me a few minutes to research
<sns> thank you
<mooper> yeh, Im not sure exactly. I think it was an unwise right click
<dennist> flaccid: got my network going, in kde as root (know this is bad, but have reasons) and am still struggling to finish this upgrade
<flaccid> sounds like fun
<dennist> apt-get update is telling me i have to use dpkg --configure -a, and that command is giving me tother dependency errors issues
<kg> dennist, you must had real bad experiences with clean hardy installs to be willing to go through what you just went though
<dennist> kg: yep
<dennist> i'm gonna have to completely redo my database server soon...that was a clean install
<dennist> first error message i'm getting is dbus...saying home dir /var/run/dbus can't be accessed because there's no such file or directory, but the user messagebus already exists, so it exists
<dennist> oope *so it exits
<mooper> what does the hive mind think is a good size for a 8.04 installation?
<waylandbill> I have three systems with pretty much the same packages installed. Is there an easy way to use the apt cache from one as a source of packages for the others so the packages only have to be downloaded once?
<waylandbill> mooper: you mean as a partition size for / (assuming seperate /home) ? 10GB is more than plenty
<flaccid> sns: won't be long now
<dennist> but i really don't want to struggle with burning yet another cd to try again with an 8.04 dektop install...i do however have the 8.04 server install cd
<dennist> er...thought i did...case is now empty
<mooper> waylandbill: I am very short on space and yes seperate /home
<mooper> you think I could get away with less?
<sns> flaccid: are you some sort of linux super man? knowing answers to everything :)
<flaccid> sns: negative
<flaccid> if i was i'd give you response straight away. but im merely googling things atm
<kg> mooper: if you still haven't got the "trash" shortcut back onto dolphin, would you mind try typing "dolphin trash:/" in a terminal?
<waylandbill> mooper: I have several packages for doing python development installed over and above the default ones and I'm only using 3.4GB. You could go with 4 or 5 depending on how much you're planning on installing
<sns> flaccid: it is highly appreciated
<flaccid> sns: at this point the first and best thing to do is nvidia beta drivers
<sns> flaccid: alright. Where do I get them?
<flaccid> sns: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us
<mooper> kg, that took me to the trash folder
<ocs__> hi. i want to buy a laptop wich has unfortunately windows vista. now: without removing vista, wich is the best way to install kubuntu together?
<kg> lol that's good - now just right click anywhere in that folder and choose "add to places"
<yao_ziyuan> how do i add a Quick Launch toolbar to KDE4's panel?
<mooper> kg, I dont see add to places :(
<mooper> kg, I recon a reboot will fix it
<kg> not the last time my sister tried it :P
<kg> but give it a go anyway
<kg> ocs: assuming you're experienced in installing linux, you can manually set the partitions during install and resize vista's ntfs to give room to linux
<yakuzi> i've an annoying problem: if i start amarok or kaffeine my pc freezes or reboots, if it freezes, the only thing that works is hit the reset button. soundcard: creative soundblaster audigy 4, graphic card: ati radeon 9600pro, cpu: amd athlon XP 3000+, 1GB ram (512 + 256 + 256) motherboard: Soltek SL-75FRN2-RL (NForce 2 chipset)
<kg> yakuzi: does "ctrl-alt-backspace" (not delete) work?
<ocs__> kg: resizing vista ntfs is not safe; correct me if I'm wrong
<yakuzi> nope no reaction
<kg> i mean when it freezes
<kg> ocs: you're right, it's not safe, but without touching windows vista in a laptop, it's the only way
<kg> ocs: i take it back
<kg> ocs: i just remembered you now have something that installs linux on an ntfs partition
<yakuzi> the system seems to be completely dead, no reaction on mouse or keyboard, no visible hdd action or whatever, it happens when i start amarok, even without doing anything else, if i just elt it start, it freezes as soon as it is loaded
<ocs__> kg, how can i backup vista, in order to restore it if necessary ? They don't give me the installation cd....
<kg> ocs: does it at least have a recovery partition?
<yakuzi> *let it start, if i start a movie directly by opening the file, system freezes or reboot (all data files on ntfs partition, so movies also)
<ocs__> kg: i dunno
<kg> ocs: look up "wubi"
<kg> ocs: sorry, should have given you the link :P http://wubi-installer.org/
<sns> wow this is frustrating
<sns> xserver that just won't DIE
<kg> yakuzi: you in kubuntu 8.04 kde3?
<yakuzi> yes
<sbucat> sns: ?
<sns> sbucat: nothing
<flaccid> sns: ctrl+alt+bkspc
<sns> flaccid: for install of nvidia. I figured it out anyway
<flaccid> if it won't logout
<sns> but Nvidia drivers want me to install something for compiling kernel
<sns> libc something
<flaccid> sns: yeah you cannot install the drivers in X, it must be from a tty/no X running
<sns> doing that now
<sns> but I got that libc stuff problem
<flaccid> sns: yeah say yes to doing it from the net or whatever it says
<sns> it doesn't want to do anything over net
<flaccid> is internet connected?
<sns> yes
<flaccid> what is the exact error
<kg> the libc stuff is because you need to install a few packages first
<kg> i had that earlier today lol
<dennister> now get aloada this issue: can't even download mini.iso or alternatecd...other pc starts downloads, then stops....constantly
<flaccid> there are many libc messages
<dennister> i'm pulling my hair out here :(
<sns> No matcing precompiled kernel interface was found on the NVIDIA ftp site; this means that the installer will need to compile a kernel interface for your kernel.
<flaccid> sns: say yes to that iirc
<flaccid> excuse me because im stuck on ati hardware so its hard to remember
<sns> ERROR: You do not appear to have libc header files installed on your system. PLease install your distribution's libc development package
<flaccid> sns: ok 1sec
<kg> sns: could it be "linux-libc-dev"?
<sns> maybe don't ask me haha
<sns> I installed that but same error. removed it
<dwidmann> You'll also need linux-headers-`uname -r` sns
<flaccid> sns: ok the only thing needed should be the package build-essential so you can build it
<dwidmann> sns: also instead build-essential maybe
<flaccid> sns: install that package then try again
<flaccid> see https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/35810 for further detail
<sns> so I need linux-libc-dev linux-headers-'uname-r', build-essentials ?
<flaccid> sns: just install build essential which is a meta package to install the build suite
<flaccid> build-essential sorry
<dwidmann> and you also need to tell ubuntu not to use its drivers instead ... by modifying a l-r-m conf file of some sort, lets see, where is it
<sns> thanks
<flaccid> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<dwidmann> sns: /etc/default/linux-restri<TAB> ... where it says 'DISABLED_MODULES=""' put 'nv'.
<sns> dwidmann thanks
<sns> installing build-essentials did the trick
<sns> restarting now after installing the nvidia driver
<kg> sns: btw, what linux kernel version are you using? i can't be too sure, but i think the latest beta driver isn't compatible with 2.6.24
<sns> just a sec booting into kde now
<flaccid> it will build the mod against the kernel
<sns> I use 2.6.24.19
<flaccid> despite being closed source
<dennist> that does it; i'm installing gutsy clean (again!) and simply telling the user NOT to upgrade to hardy
<sns> why am I disabling nv driver?
<flaccid> dennist: do hardy clean?
<dwidmann> You're disabling ubuntu's nvidia drivers, I forget the specifics, but it prevents some sort of problems
<sns> well I did that and rebooting now
<flaccid> sns: nv is the open driver by xorg which does not support direct rendering/3d. your card is also not recognised by either xorg or debian so the reason for beta drivers
<kg> sns: because nv is the open source driver, where else nvidia is the closed source driver
<dwidmann> sns: restarting X should be all you need to do
<sns> funny thing is that the bios is able to output higher resolution than linux
<dwidmann> flaccid: I do believe that also disables the "nvidia" driver if you installed it with the package
<flaccid> sns: its not funny when your card is not recognised at all..
<flaccid> dwidmann: user is installing nvidia beta drivers..
<sns> I get that "Ubuntu is running in low graphic mode" thing when x server starts up
<flaccid> likely because your card is 'unknown'
<dwidmann> flaccid: exactly, and I don't know if you've ever played with it, but the ubuntu installed ones can get in the way of the ones installed with the nvidia installerk, I'm pretty sure that conf is what prevents you from having to reinstall the module everytime you restart the computer.
<dwidmann> Which even with a shell script to automate would be tedious and a bad idea
<flaccid> dwidmann: yeah but even if you have a glx package installed the beta driver will overwrite it
<dwidmann> not exactly ... it gets ... confused
<flaccid> define confused
<sns> this is pretty difficult
<flaccid> there can only be one nvidia.ko or whatever it is..
<dwidmann> I forget the exact error message it will spit at you, but it has something to do with it finding an uncompatible something rather and not being able to load
<kg> sns: what is?
<dwidmann> It's a really fun error, but that one little entry seems to prevent it flaccid
<sns> kg, making this work
<dwidmann> flaccid:thus why it's in the ubuntu wiki for how to manually install with the installer from nvidia :)
<dwidmann> Okay, naptime for me ... I have no idea why I'm so tired after slowly partaking in that much caffeine, but I'm flat out dead now.  ... maybe because it's 9am
<flaccid> we are talking the beta drivers which is the same installer but anyway doesn't matter
<kg> sns: it's still not working? you can't change the resolution?
 * flaccid waits report
<nowshining> when I created the trash icon on the desktop - the icon doesn't update, for example it shows the same icon when trash is full or not? any suggs? the panel trash worked fine... - I'm using Kubuntu 3.5.9, is this a bug?
<sns> kg, still same thing. I am a bit unsure how xorg.conf should be as it's just a default one now
<sns> I just want it to use the nvidia driver, and to have resolution at 1366x768
<kg> sns: yeah, i see your point, you'
<kg> *you're jumping through hoops to get that working
<dwidmann> flaccid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<kg> sns: what's your xorg.conf now by the way?
<sns> paste.ubuntu.com/28012
<sns> I'm pretty much a dead man if I don't get it working... there are 15 other of the same hardware that all will do the same thing
<kg> ok now
<sns> thought nvidia was a safe bet :p
<dwidmann> sns: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<kg> in "Device", add "Driver "nvidia"
<kg> or that above :P
<sns> paste.ubuntu.com/28013 is how it looks now
<sns> restart x?
<dwidmann> sure
<flaccid> sns: show new log
<flaccid> dwidmann: that won't help. this gpu is not even in the db yet
<flaccid> let me have a look ok
<dwidmann> flaccid: wow, it's too shiny for its own good then
<sns> flaccid: what was the log file again
<nowshining> oh n/m
<flaccid> sns: that xorg.conf is fine. yes please show us the log in pastebin now...
<nowshining> i fixed it
<nowshining> :)
<sns> flaccid: yes I will do that once I remember what file it was I was supposed to paste
<flaccid> sns: /var/log/Xorg.0.log please
<sns> paste.ubuntu.com/28015
<flaccid> keep in mind the monitor may also not show up with its EDID
<flaccid> thank you
<flaccid> brb
<yakuzi> ok it reboots when i try to play a movie, it freezes when i want to play music but: my audigy 4 is working, because i've sound at boot and i can test sound in the system settings
<flaccid> sns: give me a few minutes please
<sns> flaccid all good
<sns> brb
<flaccid> sns: please edit your xorg.conf and change driver to nvidia. its probably still set on vesa because of not recognised etc.
<sns> doing
<yakuzi> is it possible it has something to do with the ati restricted drivers? (i've 8.47.3 but with a newer version i had the same problem (altough at that time i was trying to get dual head to work with different resolutions and refreshrates so maybe that caused it then))
<sns> it says device0 on identifier and nvidia on driver
<kg> sns: that should be right
<dwidmann> sns: in the future, yes, nvidia is a good bet, but it's an even better bet if it's 6 months old
<kg> dwidmann: i thought nvidia was a good bet in the past, and now ATI is becoming a better bet
<Tm_T> kg: becoming, but isn't yet IIRC
<dwidmann> kg: that's what I've heard too, it seems AMD is finally shaping them up to be linux friendly.
<kg> sns: did you restart the X server after running the xconfig thing by the way?
<sns> kg, yep
<dwidmann> kg: if they keep up their progress I know one extra sale they'll be getting :)
<kg> dwidmann: don't mean to rant, but it's been half a year since i had the 8800GT, and the 2d acceleration is still lacking... to top it off i keep hearing people telling me how ATI open sourced drivers rock in both 3d and 2d now lol
<flaccid> sns: so let us know how you go once driver is set to nvidia in xorg.conf and you have restarted X
<sns> it was already sat to nvidia
<flaccid> kg: beta drivers :) i bought my housemate 9600GT and required beta drivers
<flaccid> not according to the log sns
<kg> flaccid: i'm using beta drivers. it's still slow lol
<sns> paste.ubuntu.com/28018
<flaccid> kg: there is a report about the low fps and why i can't remember what but
<kg> flaccid: to top it off it's unstable with all the "suggested options" in the kde wiki page
<sns> that's what my xorg.conf file says
<dwidmann> I'm getting at the least, pretty good, performance with my 8600gt
<flaccid> give me a few seconds
<kg> flaccid: btw sns did change the xorg... i'm guessing because the links aren't highlighted you may have missed them (sns: add http:// next time :P)
<flaccid> sns: you need to add  Driver      "nvidia"    to Section "Device" then restart X
<flaccid> kg: im still seeing VESA in the pasted logs...
<kg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28013
<sns> flaccid: but ... it's there
<flaccid> and the pastebin before that showed no driver in section device which would revert to vesa...
<kg> flaccid: i know, me too, which is bizarre
<kg> dwjdmann: that's because you're still using qt3 (or qt4 with no acceleration) :P
<flaccid> could be because of (--) PCI:*(0:16:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x07e0) rev 162, Mem @ 0xfd000000/24, 0xd0000000/28, 0xfc000000/24, BIOS @ 0xfea40000/17
<flaccid> sns: google nvidia 7150 ubuntu and see what other people have done
<flaccid> also reboot and try again if you didn't do that already
<sns> flaccid: will reboot and google
<sns> thanks
<flaccid> i have to entertain guests
<flaccid> good luck
<dwidmann> kg: well, it ran quake4 acceptably, so I was happy?
<kg> dwidmann: lol of course it'll run quake4 great - nvidia has still one of the best 3d drivers... i was referring to 2d acceleration, which is a completely different thing
<dwidmann> and which I have considerably less interest in .... I actually get pretty good preformance when I set kwin to use xrender IIRC, then again, it has been a while, seeing as I can't productively use KDE4 due to multi-head issues
<kg> dwidmann: good for you then ;) i'm just sad that my powerful 8800gt can't handle a window manager lol
<dwidmann> kg: bugs whcih are quite likely being addressed, seeing as they're quite high profile lately
<flaccid> beta drivers can do 8600 and 88000 pretty good from what other users have reported
<flaccid> my housemate plays WoW on wine with 9600gt nvidia and the beta drivers
<kg> i'
<kg> *i'm using the 177 beta drivers now - it IS faster than before (thank god), but it's still not smooth as some of the older ATI cards i've seen
<kg> plus remember that 3d accel and 2d accel are two different things - nvidia excels in 3d accel, but performs worse than most cards on 2d
<flaccid> thats all arguable
<kg> which bit, the ATI faster in 2d bit, or good 3d bad 2d bit?
<flaccid> all of it
<kg> well, in that case i'm just saying on my system specifically, the latest nvidia drivers is still too jerky for my taste, especially considering it's a high-ish end card
<yakuzi> anyone has any idea what can cause amarok to freeze the whole system and kaffeine make reboot it? because i've no idea anymore what i can do to solve it
<yakuzi> at first i tought it was due to the 2 soundcards in my pc: on board AC97 and an creative soundblaster audigy 4, so i disabled the ac97 in the BIOS, problem is still there
<kg> yakuzi: do other players give the same problem? i.e. vlc, or mplayer
<yakuzi> i just installed a tool for setting the default soundcard...there i've the choice between audigy 2 and uart, and i know the card is an audigy4, but, kinfocenter tells me i've an audigy 4 so maybe that is a part of the problem, i just installed mplayer know, i'll test and let you know
<sns> I really am stuck. Google doesn't give me any good answers. Can't vesa driver give me the proper resolutions?
<kg> sns: have you given envyng a go? it might help
<kg> sns: i didn't realise nvidia's still producing new 7XXX series models... unless it's an old model which the kernel still hasn't supported?
<yakuzi> mplayer gives sound but no video (after some erros i couldn't read), kmplayer reboots the system, maybe i should install a newer ati driver? but how...i've the .run file but i can't run it
<sns> kg, it's a built in thing on a intel mobo
<yakuzi> *errors
<kg> sns: ouch, i feel you... google really yielded nothing? lemme try for a few mins
<sns> nothing that I was able to use to help myself
<sns> trying envyng
<kg> sns: hmm that's weird, other people using nforce mobos don't have problems with xorg recognizing the card
<sns> I am trying to use it with a hdtv
<sns> can that cause problems?
<sns> it's over vga port
<sns> restarting pc after envyng now
<kg> i doubt that - it's not like it's using a different signal on vga
<sns> let's see what the reboot does
<sns> well this is new
<sns> "out of range" it says on my screen now
<kg> yakuzi: sorry, i don't have much experience in installing ATI drivers, but i believe there's lots of pages with detailed explanations on the forum - maybe someone here know the link?
<kg> sns: do you have a standard computer monitor to try?
<amok47> how to conect to german servers_
<sns> kg; nope. sorry :(
<Pici> !de | amok47
<ubottu> amok47: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kg> sns: it sounds like it's trying to use a refresh rate unsupported by your hdtv
<amok47> !de
<flaccid> sns: thats likely the EDID problem with your monitor
<amok47> thx
<amok47> !de
<sns> flaccid: how do I solve an EDID problem with my monitor?
<Pici> amok47: Just see what ubottu said.
<nandan> hey
<nandan> iam anew user
<nandan> how do i install tar.gz file
<kg> sns: what's the model of your hdtv? i gotta feeling it involves you manually specifying refresh rates and resolutions in xorg.conf...
<sns> kg, it's a HANNspree 32" LCD-TV Xv32, 1366 x 768 HD-ready,HDMI,1000:1,8ms
<kg> nandan: what's the nature of the item you're installing? is it a debian package, or a source code of a program, etc?
<sns> well ... I'm reinstalling
<nandan> debian package i think
<nandan> i downloaded firefox-3.0
<gnumm> how do i change the size of the kde4 panel?
<genii> nandan: Firefox 3 is already in the repositories
<genii> nandan: You can install it through Add/Remove programs
<nandan> ok
<flaccid> sns: lots on google. sorry i can't help atm
<nandan> genii
<nandan> genii:gimme a minute
<flaccid> sns: googling with the actual errors from the log should help. iirc its extra directivesin xorg.conf to skip EDID detection
<sns> flaccid: will do thanks
<nandan> genii:how do i go to repositories
<kg> sns: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Xorg_HDTV
<minhaaj> how do you run .sh file for staroffice ?
<minhaaj> i am on hardy and downloaded staroffice 8 and it won't run
<minhaaj> i have changed permissions and made the file executable
<kg> sns: just curious, what driver version did envyng install in the end?
<flaccid> minhaaj: cd to the directory where it is in konsole and run sh ./staroffice.sh
<sns> the one with the highest number
<minhaaj> file has a long name it isn't staroffice.sh
<sns> I am reinstalling now to avoid all the small things we tried
<kg> sns: it's either 177, 173, or 169 :P
<flaccid> minhaaj: run it with sh or chmod +x on the script
<minhaaj> hm ok
<kg> sns: depending on a couple of factors, the highest number could be either one of them
<flaccid> sns: reinstalling won't help considering it was never in the db
<genii> nandan: K-button ... Add/Remove Programs...   put in then the usual password for your user. Then type in the Search window there "firefox web browser"
<sns> flaccid: I know that. Just reinstalling because I lost overview in all changes here and there that people suggested me to do
<flaccid> sure
<sns> kg, 177
<yakuzi> hah, mplayer works now (after some preference changes like sounddriver and video device)
<kg> yakuzi: lol well done - sorry i wasn't much help
<yakuzi> well, i'm sure amarok is still freezing :p
<kg> yakuzi: maybe you need to play around with the audio backends as well to get it working?
<kg> yakuzi: i.e. amarok's settings
<yakuzi> it freezes before i can click anything, as soon as it's started it freezes the system
<minhaaj> The download file appears to be corrupted.  Please refer
<minhaaj> to the Troubleshooting section of the Installation
<minhaaj> Instructions on the download page for more information.
<minhaaj> Please do not attempt to install this archive file.
<minhaaj> thats what i got flaccid
<flaccid> !pastebin | minhaaj
<ubottu> minhaaj: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<minhaaj> ok sorry next time
<flaccid> minhaaj: maybe it didn't d/l properly or something
<minhaaj> it did
<minhaaj> it completed. i tried to run it before too. it went somewhere in /var/tmp/unpack
<flaccid> see startoffice support i guess minhaaj
<minhaaj> if its the case, do i have to go to that directory and run the file ?
<nandan_> my adept manager is not workin
<kg> yakuzi: are you using a fresh install of 8.04 by the way? it seems like hardy really doesn't like your hardware combination
<yakuzi> yup fresh install
<nandan_> can ne 1 help
<sns> Maybe nv driver will help? instead of official nvidia. Don't need 3d or anything of that
<kg> sns: it would help *IF* it was in the database :P
<flaccid> sns: won't help because of the detection
<flaccid> let me look on google
<kg> sns: hey, did you try that EDID thing flaccid suggested?
<nandan_> kg:tell me how can i access the repositories
<sns> kg, nope, I am reinstalling as we speak
<kg> nandan: what happens when you launch adept?
<flaccid> reinstall won't help
<jussi01> someone remind me how to start the xrandr tray program?
<sns> flaccid: I know. But at least it will remove any errors that can happen because of previous attempts of fixing it
<nandan_> kg:the APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<kg> sns: ahh i see, no wonder... well when you're done, you'll still need to go through the envyng step again, then make your xorg.conf look like http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Xorg_HDTV
<kaminix> If kaffeine 0.8.7 gives no hits in Ubuntu/Overiview on Launchpad, does that mean I should file a bug report if I want it packaged?
<flaccid> sns: well unless you had other errors i didn't see any
<nandan_> kg:it shows the above message
<flaccid> sns: it could be as simple as adding Option "UseEDID" "False" to your driver section of xorg.conf
<sns> flaccid: I'm optimistic to trying these things
<kg> flaccid: i think sns wants the cleanest setup possible seeing how he's setting up a couple of computers for his employers/clients
<flaccid> kg: xorg will revert to low resolution when it can't use the edid in detection..
<yakuzi> indeed, amarok keeps freezng my system, and mplayer isn't totaly ok...sometimes i still get an error (when i try to change to volume, but it's not always)
<flaccid> ie. the hdtv connected to port 0
<sns> kg, you got the right idea. making a pretty simple kiosk setup... but the client is a bit "crazy" on the hardware side
<nandan_> kg:any idea
<kg> flaccid: i know you're busy, but that link i posted kinda does what you suggested :)
<flaccid> kg: the problem is at the driver level thus disabling the EDID detection. see how it has       Option          "IgnoreEDID" to over-ride the default. this is the same concept but the monitor should still be plug and play and not require extra directives which is simpler from the URL you pasted
<kg> nandan: have you tried running "apt-setup" and "apt-get update" in the terminal?
<kg> flaccid: ohh, so without EDID the card can still detect the modes of the monitor automatically, i kinda assumed it has to be manually defined without EDID
<genii> nandan: Was the computer online originally when you installed (k)ubuntu to it? If not then it has a blank list of repositories
<nandan_> kg:yes
<sns> well I got that 3d stuff working
<nandan_> kg: they do not work
<sns> so that must mean that the drivers are ok?
<kg> nandan: what was the error message?
<bipolar> I need to write a udev rule for a sierra wireless USB GSM internet device. I need to link /dev/sierra to the first endpoint on the device. Anyone know how to do that?
<yakuzi> maybe it's the xine engine i need to set to use alsa as output...but how do i configure xinee without having to open amarok as it freezes my system....
<nandan_> kg:command not found
<kg> sns: if opengl is running, then yes, nvidia drivers are working
<sns> wobbling windows equals working opengl?
<flaccid> kg: yeah it should go to native resoultion, otherwise it will report a different error
<flaccid> sns: yep
<kg> sns: yes
<sns> so this means I am one step closer to not getting fired? :p
<flaccid> fired hmmm :o
<kg> sns: well done by the way - that was a lot faster than before :P now do the EDID thing flaccid suggested
<flaccid> yeah its heaps frequent with new nvidia
<sns> kg, if my boss has bought 10 terminals that aren't doing what they are supposed to do because I can't configure them, I do believe my job is at the line
<kg> nandan: hmm it appears that there is no such thing as apt-setup - must have been renamed or something...
<kg> nandan: you mind pasting the contents of your "/etc/apt/sources.list" into pastebin?
<flaccid> sns: what is your glxinfo | grep -i render ?
<kg> btw can people who just joined the room see the earlier messages?
<sns> edid thing did not do the trick
<flaccid> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<flaccid> sns: pastebin current Xorg log
<sns> it's Geforce 7150 / Nvidia nForce 630i/PCI/SSE2
<christian> Hi - anyone here that can answer a question about kdevelop documentation / toc files?
<trem_> hi
<trem_> can someone tell me what the xorg.conf has been replaced with?
<trem_> this is.. rather.. frustrating
<sns> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28031
<kg> trem: what do you mean exactly, replaced?
<gnumm> kg: lokk int he xorg.conf, you will see ;)
<gnumm> *look
<trem_> my xorg.conf seems to be useless now
<christian> my xorg.conf looks normal
<trem_> and google suggests xrand is being used
<trem_> christian:  are you using 8.04?
<christian> yes
<flaccid> sns: please pastebin xrandr -q
<gnumm> the xorg.conf is shorter now
<flaccid> sns: actually xrandr -q | cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<christian> rest is autoconfig
<trem_> so.. how do i go about putting in modes that it wasn't able to detect?
<christian> like ever before: man xorg.conf ;-)
<trem_> uh
<christian> what mode?
<trem_> different resolutions
<christian> which ones?
<trem_> i've gote mode "1920x1440"
<trem_> got*
<sns> brb sorry
<trem_> added to the  subsuction "display" ... ..   just like it has always been.. this is actually an old config from 7.10
<trem_> older ...
<christian> trem_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28032/
<trem_> christian:pretty much identical
<christian> which driver? nvidia?ati?
<trem_> its dropping to 1600x1200 everytime, kcontrol peripheral  says 1600x1200 max ... nvidia does bump it up but it doesn't stick
<trem_> -settings
<christian> so you have nvidia
<trem_> no i have ati
<Pici> Why are you using nvidia-settings then?
<christian> maybe this helps you:
<christian> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4851673
<christian> Aunt google...
<christian> oooops - ati sorry.
<araceli> question please
<Tm_T> araceli: was?
<mooper> hi, where can I get help for dolphin?
<Tm_T> mooper: depends what help you need
<mooper> kg, reboot didnt fix it :(
<yakuzi> kaffeine works now too...because i changed the xine engine to use alsa instead of something else, now, maybe that works too for amarok, if i can configure xine to use alsa without having to start amarok
<Tm_T> !helpme | mooper
<ubottu> mooper: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<mooper> Tm_T: I have managed to delete trash from dolphin
<mooper> !bugger off | Tm_T!!!!!!!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugger off
<mooper> :(
<incorrect> hello, how can i set firefox to be the default browser?
<Tm_T> mooper: nownow
<pag> mooper, you mean the link to the trashfolder?
<Tm_T> mooper: you mean you deleted trash icon?
<kg> mooper: try that "add to places" thing again
<mooper> yup
<kg> mooper: you must have right-clicked on the wrong area
<mooper> kg, I dont get that come up
<mooper> I miss konqueror
<kg> mooper: try it at various parts of dolphin... it should appear in one of the right clicks, i swear
<kg> mooper: of course, you should do it with the trash open
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<mooper> kg, its not the same
<kg> mooper: what isn't the same?
<mooper> It doesn't get the empty trash options
<mooper> the trash link was special, but its all so easy to delete it!
<kg> mooper: now that's interesting... do you at least have the trash icon next to the address bar?
<mooper> kg, yessum the drop down box with all the saves places in there
<kg> mooper, "trash:/" is like a service - i don't think you can delete it that easily!
<mooper> becasue I put it there and set the icon to be a trash can
<mooper> kg, sure, but the link to it and the functionality round it are so fragile
<kg> mooper: hmm what version of kde are you using?
<mooper> 3
<mooper> its a standard 8.04 install
<BluesKaj> thinking of an cheap Nvidia graphics card for my pc . Do I have to change the deafult onboard ati card in the BIOS peripherals to the new NVidia , like one needs to with pci soundcards ?
<mooper> kg:
<mooper> I think I may
<kg> mooper: sorry i meant to ask if you updated it to the latest dolphin and stuff
<mooper> have got to the bottom
<kg> mooper: if you tried opening "trash:/" in konqueror, do you have "empty trash can" and other things like that?
<mooper> It all works fine in konqueror
<genii> BluesKaj: Most bios allow for either onboard or first external card to be used as primary display
<kg> mooper: yeah it's probably a dolphin thing - the kde4 version works fine
<kg> mooper: bookmark it in konqueror and you'll be fine
<kg> mooper: also, you should be able to add a Trash applet in your panel - just right click and choose "add applet"
<araceli> help please
<kg> mooper: if you want something on the desktop, you can right-click on the desktop and "create new link", where the link points to "trash:/"
<kg> mooper: hopefully that's enough alternative for you? lol
<mooper> :) TA DUDE
<mooper> whoops
<mooper> ta dude
<kg> aracelli: what's up? (next time just ask what help you need right away) ;)
<mooper> Its not really a problem for me, but for less technically minded idiots
<david_> It says in digicam that it has a flickr export plugin but I see no way of accessing it does anyone know how to do this?
<BluesKaj> ok thx genii, so I can just choose the default card to be first in the biossequence
<genii> Usually yeah
<BluesKaj> genii: cool :)
<sns> Well. Now opengl works. How do I set the correct resolution?
<kg> sns: wasn't it working before?
<sns> kg, nope. it identified incorrectly, sort of a not in database deal
<sns> now I just need the resolution
<kg> sns: tried the IDED thing?
<sns> kg, yep
<Tm_T> Guest81530: hi
<kg> sns: well if that didn't work, maybe you might want to incrementally try things at http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Xorg_HDTV
<sns> I will. thanks
<Jabop> in cron, is there a way to execute a bash script without prepending sh to the command?
<kg> sns: sorry i'm not as useful as flaccid... i have no experience with the IDED deal
<kg> *EDID lol i guess i kinda proved the point
<sns> kg, that's okay. any help is good help :)
<kg> don't worry about the identifiers in all of the sections - only worry abuot the options
<kg> any *name stuff doesn't affect anything as well
<yakuzi> HAH i got amarok working :) i had to change ~/.kde/config/amarokrc and add some lines so that audio engine is xine and xine has to use alsa...
<yakuzi> now i've to find a way to make sure i always have 5.1 enabled....(kmix seems to forget it sometimes? or maybe with the defautl soundcard app...)
<kg> yakuzi: wow, i've never had the need to edit amarokrc before - just curious, what's the combination of your soundcard hardware?
<yakuzi> well i've an NForce2 motherboard with ac97 sound on board (i disabled it already but it didn't help) i mostly use a creative soundblaster audigy 4 with 5.1 speakers on it, but it seems i had to choose alsa in kcontrol aswell as in system settings, and then in kaffeine as well as in amarok i had to convince xine to use alsa
<yakuzi> now the big work of adding all info to my music files can start :p
<kg> yakuzi: that's the easy part - just tell amarok to look in a folder and go to sleep :P
<yakuzi> no...the extra info like artists etc...most of my files don't have album stuff etc bad habbit from in windows while using winamp
<kg> yakuzi: ahhh... i hope you're not like my friend who has 60gigs of music!
<yakuzi> 17.9 :s
<yakuzi> but, the good music is "only" 10.5 the rest is to be determind...
<klerfayt> oh my I only got 8.7
<yakuzi> i put many of my cd's on my pc...
<kg> and i 16 gigs - akthough, the first and only time i did my "major reorganization of all my music" was when it was only 12 gigs
<kg> the time i've spent doing that was no joke
<kg> so when my friend asked me about his 60 gigs of unorganised music, i told him to give himself a month :P
<yakuzi> lol
<ubuntu_> hi
<klerfayt> yeah it's easier if you got system thought out from the beginning
<sns> apt-get wife-back
<kg> sns: so, what's up? you gonna get to keep your job?
<sns> kg, I don't know yet. Working on trying the things in that link
<sns> Have until tomorrow morning to have the base computer up and running haha so I'm a bit stressed
<kg> sns: how many times have you restarted the x-server since you last tried it? lol
<kg> sns: anyway, post your log from time to time
<sns> like 10-15
<sns> will do
<kg> sns: what time issit there?
<sns> 18
<Guest87037> hi all
<kg> sns: do you have the place the whole night till it's due? you know, just in case it's gonna end up an all-nighter
<Guest87037> i can't find folderview
<sns> kg, yeah I have access all night
<Guest87037> im using kde 4.1 rc1
<KomiaPoika> hi
<KomiaPoika> what apt source do i need to be able to apt-get install truecrypt? or should i install from source?
<Daisuke_Laptop> !truecrypt
<ubottu> Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<lesergi> hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<KomiaPoika> Daisuke_Laptop: i can't even sudo apt-get install truecrypt... it can't be found in my sources
<Daisuke_Laptop> so... go the the site and see what it says?  i haven't looked yet
<kg> sns: i'm still waiting for the next log in pastebin :P
<pag> !info truecrypt
<ubottu> Package truecrypt does not exist in hardy
<sns> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28058 that's my current status
<KomiaPoika> Daisuke_Laptop: it explains how to make a partition after you install the package... but i need a package source in the first place
<KomiaPoika> pag: :( :(
<_CrashMaster_> Only thing I can find in the repos is EasyCrypt, a gui front end for truecrypt
<KomiaPoika> yes but it wont start because truecrypt won't install
<_CrashMaster_> truecrypt.org has a prebuilt .deb file. Tried installing that?
<kg> sns: what does your hdtv show when you boot with that log file? (btw, can i see your xorg.conf too?)]
<sns> it shows the desktop in 640x480
<sns> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28060
<KomiaPoika> _CrashMaster_: no but let me
<kg> sns: weird, line 421 of your log tried to use EDID, despite the option to NOT use it
<sns> rather strange indeed :/
<gnumm> #/join kubuntu-kde4
<_CrashMaster_> Why can I ping a box on my network by hostname in windows, but not in linux?
<pag> _CrashMaster_, box's IP and hostname isn't in /etc/hosts ?
<_CrashMaster_> pag: I have to map it? But what if it's dynamic/
<_CrashMaster_> which is the point of a hostname anyway
<pag> _CrashMaster_, thb I don't know – the only time I had to configure a network I also got to play with static IP's
<_CrashMaster_> Eh, I just don't feel like dealing with static IP's on all these machines. Rather just reference them by their hostnames.
<_CrashMaster_> Wonder if I need NetBIOS running on the linux machine or something
<kg> sns: hey
<kg> sns: i think i know what's the problem with your last xorg.conf, assuming you haven't fixed it
<kg> sns: change you "Identifier" in "Monitor" back to "Configured Monitor"
<sns> kg, will do
<kg> sns: identifier is like a label, and the "Screen" section tries to find the monitor with that identifier
<kg> sns: so it usually doesn't matter what the identifier is, as long as it's consistent throughout the file
<emons> hi ivegot amarok and it always crashes, any idea why? i run it and because ivegot smth like 30.000 songs it crashes and crashes how can i fix that? if fixable
<sns> well that did something new
<kg> sns: cool - what's the new log?
<sns> kind of difficult to get it out without messing up something
<sns> x is now out of range
<kg> sns: well i guess at least that means it's trying out the settings in the monitor
<kg> "
<sns> yeah trying to restart x now
<sns> giving you log in a sec
<kg> sns: maybe the log might help... but i'm hoping it means you only need to find the correct modes
<werner_> hallo
<sns> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28064
<sns> "out of range"
<sns> brb
<came0> hey guys... I have a dual monitor setup now, if I add a second video card will ubuntu support 4 monitors?
<kg> sns: in the log, read line 400 - 420 - i think it will help you lots
<ncfi1013_> how do i burn a regular dvd in k3b
<ncfi1013_> but in regular dvd format, not video dvd or data dvd formats
<kg> sns: this is a long shot, but maybe you want to change --Option "IgnoreEDID"-- to --Option "UseEDID" "FALSE"-- in the monitor section, and remove it from the device section
<sns> kg, I am going to read about modelines first. Because I think that is key
<kg> sns: also, in device, add --Option "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP"--
<kg> sns: lastly, in Screen section add the SubSection "Display" as shown in http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Xorg_HDTV#Screen_Section
<sns> kg, trying
<kg> sns: of course, i do think the modelines are important too... keep me posted once you've tried something
<kg> brb shower
<gnumm> when i remove packages with adept, does adept use the --purge option?
<emons> hi guys how do i visualise hidden files?
<ncfi1013_> where can i find tutorials to help me create a directory structure on a dvd that i would like to burn in k3b that is not a video/data dvd
<sns> kg, this file does something to my thing. Can you help me adjust it so that it becomes correct? http://wilsonet.com/mythtv/xorg.conf-HD.txt
<sns> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28068 current log
<kg> back
<kg> sns: hey your latest log is using the failsafe file
<sns> kg, alright looking into it
<kg> sns: can you post your xorg.conf as well?
<katswaio> Hi.
<kg> sns: btw, it may be 1900 there, but it's 0300 here :P so i might need to hit the sack soon
<sns> that's alright
<sns> you've been extremely helpful
<kg> sns: lol well i'm not giving up yep - i'm just saying "hurry" lol
<katswaio> I was looking on the apport home page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport and it seems to be a pretty useful project.
<katswaio> however I don't remember seeing the frontend on kubuntu when I get crashes
<sns> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28070
<katswaio> does it work on kubuntu?
<sns> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28071 xorg.conf
<kg> sns: still using the failsafe file - what's the current xorg.conf like?
<khajex> yo, when i switch layouts, it changes the whole keyboard map, and i cant use my default key-bindings/shortcuts.. any idea how to resolve this?
<kg> sns: lol thanks
<K350> I want a good wordprocessor that's smaller then openoffice.org-write, any sugtgestions?
<sns> kword
<kg> sns: if your identifier in "Monitor" is "Monitor0", then you need to change it accordingly in "Screen"
<sns> ahh again
<sns> thanks
<sns> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28072
<sns> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28074
<kg> sns: try this too http://paste.ubuntu.com/28074
<kg> sns: whoops, i meant this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28073/
<sns> trying
<kg> sns: aww shucks, wait a second before trying
<sns> isn't it possible to just type 1366x768 @ 60 hertz or something?
<kg> sns: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28075/
<kg> sns: well, if it was possible, wouldn't it have worked much earlier on??
<sns> I guess
<sns> 800x600
<kg> sns: it's not really a panasonic monitor issit? lol
<sns> It's a Hannspree one
<sns> since we couldn't get hold off regular Samsung 32" monitors
<sns> they bought hdtvs
<kg> sns: well don't worry about it - the name doesn't matter
<kg> sns: 960x540p? i just noticed that - does your monitor really have that mode?
<sns> It's 1080i only in a different take
<sns> It's a regular 1080i HDTV. Just give me widescreen resolution and I'll be happy :'(
<sns> Still haven't had time customizing this because I can't make the screen right haha
<sns> Any 16:9 resolution will do for me at this point..
<katswaio> anyone knows how to enable apport in kubuntu?
<kg> sns: well, i believe "Screen>Display>Modes" must exist in "Monitor>Mode"... so you might still need to modify from http://paste.ubuntu.com/28075/ (providing you're trying it)
<sns> I did try it
<kg> log?
<sns> sec
<werner_> hi
<sns> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28079
<kg> sns: damn it's still using the failsafe -- can i see the xorg.conf again?
<emons> guys amarok doesn't let me copy any music on the ipod it says copying failed
<emons> why?
<sns> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28080
<kg> sns: do you have any idea why X keep using the failsafe file? are you booting into failsafe mode?
<sns> http://www.grabnotes.com/gentoo/xorg.html - kg - maybe this is helpful?
<sns> kg, not relly. I can reboot
<kg> sns: please do - keep an eye open to find out why it refuses to read from xorg.conf... it doesn't even complain in the log
<sns> that's rather strange. rebooting now
<sns> hey now it's messing with me
<sns> rebooted
<sns> I think I was in failsafe mode. Sorry about that
<kg> sns: LOL
<kg> sns: well ok, at least we know now
<kg> sns: so what's the new log?
<sns> give me a min
<sns> Let's take this from scratch. If I can get a VESA resolution that is 16:9 I'd be more than happy
<sns> I just need it to be the right resolution for the monitor
<kg> in that case
<kg> gimme a sec while i compose an xorg.conf for it
<sns> Time is an issue here and I just need something that looks halfway decent for my boss
<sns> then I can sneak around and try fixing it at a later time
<sns> :)
<kg> sns: in the end they still give us the modeline thing - you seen this yet? http://sh.nu/nvidia/gtf.php
<sns> kg, I've seen it but got no idea what to do with it
<danilo_> ciao
<kg> what's your resolution again?
<danilo_> no speak englis
<sns> 1366x768, but I'll be fine with any lower 16:9 resolution too
<kg> refresh @ 60?
<sns> yep
<kg> alright i got your modeline - gimme a sec
<katswaio> !it | danilo_
<sns> I don't understand how any blu ray player, xbox, ps3, upscaling dvd player, etc, can do this without any hassle. ... must be some sort of standard for HDTV's.
<ubottu> danilo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kg> yep, i'm guessing hdtvs and computer monitors speak different languages
<sns> most likely yeah
<dwidmann> sns: try adding Option "DDC" "no" to the device section of your xorg.conf?
<bleaked> i recently installed kubuntu on a friend's pc who lives out in the country where there is no network access.  i'm going out there today and would like to update his computer, specifically MP3 and other multimedia packages, as well as any necessary apps or package updates.  what would be the most elegant way to go about this?  (i have a cd/dvd burner, and a large external hd at my disposal)
<dwidmann> then restart X, log in, and see what you can change the res to in system setting sns
<sns> will do. just installing something on the box right now
<trenton> bleaked: I did something like that. But on two machines. one connected and one not.
<kg> sns: dunno if it will change anything, but try this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28083/
<trenton> bleaked: google for the package archive and make a copy of that dir
<sns> kg, trying it in a sec
<trenton> copy that dir over to the not connected machine, and google how to create a local repo.
<trenton> and bobs your uncle
<sns> well that did mess up stuff
<sns> now caps and numlock is blinking on my keyboard O.o
<kg> wow - log?
<sns> can't get anywhere keyboard stopped working
<paolo> hi! something caused a bug when i changed screen resolution, now I can only see the screen if the resolution is set to 640x480 and when i try to set higher resolution I see a mess in the screen... what could I do? plz help me :) thnks
<amerigo> ! windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<kg> do you think there's a syntax error??
<sns> hm I guess me using that guys xorg file wasn't that smart
<kg> who's mine?
<sns> I am using the nvidia dummy file and trying to add in the stuff from you in it
<sns> nah the one I got panasonic from
<kg> oh lol
<sns> give me a break it's doing it again
<kg> sns: remember not to touch any of the "InputDevice" sections next time :P
<bleaked> trenton: hrm.. i kind of figured i would do something like that..but considering he doesn't need a browser or even most security updates (due to never being connected) it seems like a bit of overkill?  and what about the dozen or less packages i would want from the universe and multiverse.. seems like a lot of overhead..  the problem is that i would be fine with picking out the debs for apps i would want to install and update, but i
<bleaked> wouldn't know what their dependencies would need to be..
<trenton> bleaked:take the whole lot, but only install what you need, dependancies will be drawn in.
<bleaked> trenton: but again, wouldn't the entire official repos, including multiverse and universe be numerous gigs, if not approaching a hundred or more?
<trenton> bleaked: I have a fully updated machine with all the multimedia I need ~600mb in archive
<bleaked> oh..well ok, not so bad
<trenton> bleaked: you don't dl all the reapo just the soft you need.
<spiel_mit_feuer> hey.. can anyone help me set up network folder sharing via samba? i have samba, yet when i right click on a folder i try to share it asks for root password, i enter it, then it does nothing
<sns> :'( nothing is working
<amerigo> italiano
<amerigo> # kubuntu.it
<amerigo> ! italiano
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bleaked> trenton: hey check this out: http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<elo> CMake Error: your CXX compiler: "CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER-NOTFOUND" was not found.   Please set CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER to a valid compilerpath or name. <-- anybody know what i need to do to fix this?
<kg> sns: what do you mean "nothing"?
<sns> kg: well now nvidia driver won't even load. I kind of "lost it" with the config and it's all a mess now so I started from scratch
<spiel_mit_feuer> hmm
<kg> sns: have you tried using mine yet? it's actually very similar to the original one when nvidia was working
<spiel_mit_feuer> for some reason i cant get samba to let me share a folder
<sns> trying it now
<bleaked> trenton: well thank you for your generous help and advice. :D
<trenton> bleaked: pleasure:)
<spiel_mit_feuer> samba doesnt like me
<sns> kg: paste.ubuntu.com/28086
<kg> sns: failsafe mode again?
<ere4si> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<trenton> bleaked: http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/ cool but seems unseported
<sns> kg, not afaik booted normally
<sns> brb
<spiel_mit_feuer> aaaah
<spiel_mit_feuer> can anyone assist with samba
<spiel_mit_feuer> ?
<moope1> ﻿I keep getting this annoying thing with firefox opening some php files as a file for download
<moope1> anyone else get this?
<trappist> moope1: it's the webserver's fault
<trappist> moope1: unless it happens with all .php urls, regardless of website
<moope1> trappist: do you know how to slap the webserver?
<moope1> (Im controlling that)
<trappist> moope1: you'll need a line like the following, unless this is ubuntu and you installed everything "correctly", in which case it would be done for you:
<trappist> lap the webserver?
<trappist> err
<trappist> bleh, my copy/paste is busted.  you need an AddType directive
<trappist> but ubuntu should handle all that for you, if this is an ubuntu box.  if it's not, I recommend asking on the appropriate channel.
<sns> kg, trying that nvidia tool again to get back to basic at least
<sns> xorg.conf doesn't do anything when I paste it
<ironman_> Hi p@ople
<kg> sns: alright - once you get nvidia up again (be sure to check it's not loading the failsafe one), slowly add stuff from http://paste.ubuntu.com/28090/
<sns> kg, it does the keyboard thing again after I ran that utility
<kg> sns: what's the new xorg.conf when it messes up?
<sns> I don't have it here. Reinstalling. Don't have time to fix it. Reinstall and adding nvidia drivers seemed to solve the issue
<sns> I'll paypal 50 dollars to anyone who can help me
<kg> lol this is kind of a job you need to be on site to fix
<sns> I know
<justs0me> why dont ubuntu use fedoras [OK] method to boot?
<sns> what is the name of that nvidia tool?
<justs0me> where it goes through the major processes
<XJman> Anyone here familiar with running an atheros wireless card
<kg> nvidia-xconfig i believe
<sns> nudo-ng something
<trenton> justs0me: it does but is hidden
<kg> envyng
<kg> sns: were you looking for "sudo envyng -t"?
<sns> kg, yeah. I got that sorted out. Just making an overview of the issue as you are probably going to sleep
<sns> can you paste me the modeline again?
<kg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28090/
<sns> what was the site for that again?
<kg> try each one of the modelines over there -- the wiki said modelines are a hit and miss
<kg> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Xorg_HDTV#Screen_Section
<XJman> My wireless card randomly recognizes without any changes to my system.
<kg> also, in Device->Option->ConnectedMonitor, i had it as CRT-1
<justs0me> trenton: is there a way to unhide it ?
<kg> but it could also be just "CRT", or "CRT-0", so you'll need to try those two as well if the CRT-1 doesn't work (CRT basically says you're using the VGA port)
<spiel_mit_feuer> is it fine if i list my IP in the DMZ on my router?
<sns> kg, I understand
<trenton> justs0me: yes hold on looking
<XJman> Any idea why?
<sns> why is it so difficult to make it into a 16:9 resolution?
<chx> hi. i am looking for a KDE RSS reader (really, just twitter would be enough) which can show popup windows like kopete does.
<kg> sns: i have no idea why
<trenton> justs0me: sudo apr-get startupmanager
<justs0me> ah, thanks
<dr_Willis> apt-get install    - you mean. :)
<trenton> justs0me: you change startup setting in there and fix you're resolution also.
<pag> chx, akregator (configure notifications -> show a popup when new feeds are fetched)
<trenton> justs0me: sorry, sudo apt-get startupmanager
<chx> pag: ooooooooh! like kopete? they go away after a time, right?
<trenton> dr_Willis :)
<sns> okay... start from scratch
<pag> chx, should be - never bothered testing
<kg> sns: weren't you already doing that?
<sns> yeah and it's booted now
<kg> sns: ohh i see, i hope nvidia's nicely loaded this time?
<chx> pag: yes there is an option for "use a passive window that does not interrupt other work"
<sns> we shall see real soon
<justs0me> kubuntu dont come with a firewall?
<dr_Willis> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<dr_Willis> it has one, with no default rules
<justs0me> when u say no default rules, that means its off?
<sns> kg: now I got nvidia drivers loaded and working
<sns> but 640x480 as resolution
<kg> sns: great, now back at square 1 lol
<sns> better to work from this I think
<sns> I'll paste xorg.conf file for you
<jussi01> sns: I assume you have followed the !fixres instructions ?
<jussi01> !fixres
<kg> sns: and the X log file if you will
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sns> kg: paste.ubuntu.com/28099
<chx> pag: thx
<sns> jussi01: I have to admit that I haven't. Looking into it now
<kg> sns: lol i just looked at it too... guess what - modelines too
<kg> sns: i think it's the curse of having widescreens
<sns> kg yeah tell me about it... if it was up to me they'd have 9" toy screens
<sns> did you see my xorg.conf like it is now?
<sns> I guess all it needs is the modeline to work?
<kg> sns: yeah i hope so
<sns> kg: paste.ubuntu.com/28099
<sns> kg: paste.ubuntu.com/28100 this is the log
<kg> sns: thanks
<sns> brb
<kg> sns: it's CRT-0 lol
<kg> sns: omg i can't believe i've been staring at that all these while and it hasn't clicked
<sns> =
<sns> ?
<sns> kg Å?
<justs0me> why is the version number 8.04.1 and ot just 8.04?
<kg> sns: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28103/
<kg> sns: hopefully this one won't cause nvidia to fail to load
<PolitikerALT> justs0me: Because it's Kubuntu "Service pack 1"
<senorpedro> hi folks
<dilipgarg> Hi. I am looking for "tested" set of instructions to configure my firefox to play embedded divx videos online.
<sns> well hold your breath
<dilipgarg> Also to enable Java/JRE on my firefox so that I can enter into Java based Chat rooms.
<sns> OMG
<sns> You did it!!!
<sns> kg is the greatest
<level1> hi, I have an window that cannot be used with the edit window-specific settings... as if its in some blackhole and cannot be manager by the window manager
<dilipgarg> sns: for me??
<drif> how do I execute this "Hardware Drivers"-tool as sudo? it asked me to cross enabled but says to do it as root.. using ATI
<kg> sns: lol really? omg i didn't actually expect that
<sns> you did it
<sns> :D
<sns> me happy
<sns> and relieved
<sns> ... a lot
<kg> sns: so the resolution and everything is accurate?
<sns> yes!
<sns> everything is like it should be in the land of Set
<sns> sns
<kg> sns: try opening a couple of stuff... are the words too small or big?
<sns> nope
<kg> sns: lol congratulations!
<sns> everything is perfect
<kg> sns: woohoo! i wonder what was the problem before...
<sns> kg, thank you so much. if you pm me your paypal I will send you your salary
<araceli> HELP PLEASE
<dilipgarg> Hello. I am looking for "tested" set of instructions to configure my firefox to play embedded divx videos online and also to enable Java/JRE on my firefox so that I can enter into Java based Chat rooms.
<kg> sns: lol no need - i was about to make the same setup when i get my own HDTV :P this is my practise run lol
<kg> araceli: it might be more helpful if you go straight into what you need help in :)
<sns> kg you truly saved my arse in all of this
<sns> know that
<sns> If there is anything I can do to help you .... :P let me know. not that I think you'd want my help after this
<dr_Willis> tested? hmmm..  I just install the mplayer plugin for firefox,. and the  sun java... Not sure how one would test. :)
<kg> sns: lol well you'll never know ;)
<justs0me> where do i find the release notes for 8.04.1 kubuntu ?
<dilipgarg> Wills: there're endless set of tutorials online, I dont want to mess up reading one that doesnt "Work"
<dr_Willis> dilipgarg,  never actually used any tutorials, I normally just install  mozilla-mplayer - MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla
<dr_Willis> and the 'kubuntu-restricted-extras'  I think that grabs java.. that maybe flash it gets.. heck it may be both..
<kg> anyway, time for me to crash... night!
<dr_Willis> One issue with java may be the fact theres  getting to be a few variants out. the sun java, and that icedtea java. (not sure how they are related) seen a fes sites/programs that need the actual sun java.
<dr_Willis> Im using java-6-sun at the moment. got a url to the chat room? i can test it out real fast
<dilipgarg> Willis: I am currently installing mozilla_mplayer plugin..
<dilipgarg> Willis: www.quicksilverscreen.com/chat
<dr_Willis> that chat room is working here.
<dilipgarg> I have installed mplayer-mozilla plugin but i cant see it under all firefox plugins.
<dilipgarg> and more over http://beta.vreel.net/watch_17484.html this doesnt work
<dilipgarg> so it looks like a simple mplayer-mozilla didnt work
<dr_Willis> looks like its loading/buffering here... lets see if it plays
<dr_Willis> Its playing.
<dilipgarg> Willis: Can you see mplayer-mozilla plugin under the plugins tab
<senorpedro> i'm trying to run rosegarden, but it has no sound...
<dr_Willis> looking..
<senorpedro> does anybody know why?
<senorpedro> i run jack with qjackctl and it seems to work fine
<senorpedro> but when i play something in rosegarden there is no sound
<senorpedro> my system has sound normally, i have played lots of sound files
<senorpedro> mp3 mostly
<dr_Willis> dilipgarg,  i see a 'DivX Browser Plugin-in' - mplayerplugin 3.50 Video Player Plugin for QT, Realplayer, and WMP streams ....
<dilipgarg> I dont have any of these
<dilipgarg> :(
<dr_Willis> and i also see 'mplayerplug-in 3.5' listed below it.
<dr_Willis> You are running firefox3 and not 2?
<dilipgarg> ff3, yes
<dilipgarg> Willis: Do you remember the exact package names for all those plugins
<dr_Willis> Not a clue. :)
<dr_Willis> I have some scripts i made up that install several dozen+ packages for me on a new install.
<dr_Willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<dr_Willis> My packages i got installed --------> dpkg --get-selections  | pastebinit
<dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f7eae0df2
<dr_Willis> and Yes.. this machine has all sorts of repos enabled and other weirdness. :)
<dr_Willis> but i dont recall ever having an issue watching stage6 videos on any of my linux machines
<dilipgarg> thats a long list there
<kde_> is there anyway for me to get get konqueror to veiw yahoo's web page or not
<compilerwriter> I have this old machine that I am using without much space on the hard drive.  I would like to try Ibex out, but I can't boot from usb.  If I were to get a usb drive hooked to the box would grub notice the drive and boot to it when it came into the picture?
<justs0me> in ubuntu install, how do i install the boot loader in sdb (second sata drive) partition number 6?
<dr_Willis> You need to use the Alternative Installer cd - I belive to put the boot loader somewhere other then sda. (at least thats how it used to be)
<dr_Willis> compilerwriter,  booting off a exteranal usb hard drive.. can be.. challanging. :)
<justs0me> that is text based install
<justs0me> never done that
<dr_Willis> compilerwriter,  the pendrivelinux.com site has tutorials and info on doing it however.
<justs0me> though in the gui install i have an option of where to install the grub, just dont know the sytax
<ubunturos> justs0me: if it is a USB Hard disk, and you have no data
<dr_Willis> justs0me,  it just asks the questions in a text dialog. is about it. :) i find it faster to use the alt-installer cd. then the desktop cd.
<ubunturos> justs0me: then, delete the partitions and follow the same steps as desktop install
<justs0me> it internal sata drive
<ubunturos> only at the last step, click the advanced option
<justs0me> its*
<ubunturos> and change the bootloader installation to (hd1)
<justs0me> im there
<compilerwriter> Unfortunately my bios won't boot from a pen drive dr_Willis too damned old.  That is why I was wondering if grub could be coaxed into it or if I would have to get an internal drive.
 * ubunturos is using a Kubuntu booted off the USB Hard disk
<justs0me> how do i pick a partition ?
<dr_Willis> with the proper grub menu.lst  - its possible.. :)  but may take some work.
<justs0me> or i cant?
<dr_Willis> compilerwriter,  but its also possible the machine wont even see the external disks till the os loads..  ive found wth older machines booting external drives can be very much a roll of the dice. :(
<ubunturos> justs0me: for a USB hard disk / usb pen drive, follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<justs0me> ubunturos: im not using a usb hd
<ubunturos> justs0me: oh, ok.
<justs0me> i would like to install the boot loader on a sata internal drive to a selected partition
<spiel_mit_feuer> hey.. in the linux command line, how do i access a directory with a space in the name?
<ubunturos> spiel_mit_feuer: type part of the name of the directory and press a 'tab'
<spiel_mit_feuer> tab instead of a space?
<ubunturos> spiel_mit_feuer: it should auto-complete and the name might appear as directory\ withspace
<ubunturos> spiel_mit_feuer: yes!
<ubunturos> so, you could type cd direc (and then press a 'tab')
<sns> this is sweet
<level1> does anybody here use scim, or any other program to type in a foriegn langauge?
<level1> I know thats a meta question, but I'm actually looking for people that do so I can ask them if they have had any trouble and have been able to fix it
<dlee> i use skim
<level1> dlee: how do you like it?
<level1> dlee: do you have a lot of trouble?
<dlee> i like skim a lot
<level1> what language do you use it for?
<dlee> there are small annoyances, but i would rather live with them rather than without skim at all
<dlee> korean / chinese / japanese
<level1> like what?
<level1> do you use kde 4?
<dlee> one annoyance is japanese / chinese candidate choices
<dlee> i can't explain to you unless you know japanese
<dlee> another annoyance is that you can't use the IM everywhere, only in text fields
<level1> i do a little, but the problems I have don't have to do with input
<sns> dlee maybe you should take this up with the developers?
<zaapiel> y0
<level1> my problem are with program crashes, even when using english
<justs0me> how do i install a grub to my second hd on the 6th partition?    it had (hd0)  would i put hd1 or sdb since its a sata drive, also how do i add partition ?
<zaapiel> anyway to remove all of ubuntu to make my system all kubuntu?
<dlee> i also encounter problems in konsole where when i close a tab, i can't type in the next tab unless i switch focus away from konsole and back
<dlee> sns: which issue?
<level1> konqueror/kde4 crashes on certian sites and the bug traces indict scim
<level1> also, any text that is selected is deleted
<dlee> i don't use konqueror, so i wouldn't know
<zaapiel> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zaapiel> !search remove ubuntu
<ubottu> Found: ops-#xubuntu-offtopic, gr, selinux, nickspoon-#ubuntu-offtopic, themes, ge, browsers, ot-#ubuntu-ops, moblock, ops-#ubuntu-motu
<zaapiel> gah
<level1> so if I select text in a window, switch away and switch back, the text is deleted
<level1> zaapiel: tired of ubuntu?
<dlee> level1: any text?
<dlee> that seems like a konqueror bug to me...
<sns> small annoyances I mean
<level1> zaapiel: what are you trying to replace it with
<zaapiel> level1: i just want to delete ubuntu and have kubuntu
<zaapiel> so all the gnomeness
<level1> dlee: its not just in konqueror, its in all kde apps
<zaapiel> kde ftw
<dlee> level1: were you in the midst of typing a japanese phrase that hadn't finished choosing candidates?
<zaapiel> huzza
<level1> zaapiel: go into the package manager and remove ubuntu-desktop
<dlee> level1: i don't have problems like what you're saying
<level1> dlee: no this problem appears while using english
<level1> dlee: I don't use japanese that much
<minhaaj> i have a strange problem. i can change almost anything in my themes but it won't install new icons
<dlee> level1: that's very strange, i don't have that problem
<minhaaj> i have never been able to install icons. any idea whats wrong ?
<level1> minhaaj: maybe just because kde3's kgethotnewstuff sucks
<level1> minhaaj: kde 4 is... better
<zaapiel> level1: its a meta-package it didnt delete anything
<sns> I've got a question
<dlee> i wonder when skim for kde4 will come out
<level1> zaapiel: you should try out kde 4.1 rc 1... its really nice (except for this scim problems I'm having)
<minhaaj> i am on gnome
<dlee> i'm using the kde3 version of skim right now
<level1> zaapiel: hmm... good point
<zaapiel> kde4 is vapoware
<zaapiel> :D
<minhaaj> i just installed mac4lin and its beautiful
<sns> Except for flashplugin-nonfree, msttcorefonts, java plugins, firefox, etc.. what more do I need to make a web experience as good as possible?
<minhaaj> its just i can't get to install icons
<sns> Creating kiosk pcs using kubuntu
<minhaaj> seems to be some error
<level1> minhaaj: then this is a problem that maybe you talk about on #ubuntu
<level1> sns: good question
<eccoh> and me scim only on kde3 no find how to make work skim lol
<level1> if its a gnome problem
<level1> zaapiel: kde 4 is not vaporware, I'm using it right now
<sns> level1: using kde-kiosk-tools package to lock down kde and firefox plugins + hardware firewall to limit allowed websites
<eccoh> after install cannot restart.....
<level1> you can't spread FUD about a product if you don't even try it
<dr_Willis> there are some kiosk extenions for firefox. and i recall some other ways to lock it down.
<level1> eccoh: yeah, every time I've used scim I've been very unhappy
<level1> is there some other program for inputting japanese text?
<sns> dr_Willis: Yeah. R-kiosk and some other one I can't remember the name of right now
<sns> Using them :)
<eccoh> for me scim working well
<level1> I don't care if its not that good, I just hate scim
<eccoh> but skim nothing to do.....
<eccoh> on kde3
<level1> well, I have the same problems with scim
<eccoh> ㄹㅇㄴㅇㅇㄹㄹㅈㄷ
<eccoh> lol
<eccoh> you install it with apt-get??
<bipolar> Does anyone know a trick to getting pppd to update /etc/resolv.conf so that dns lookup works? pppd is putting the dns servers in /etc/ppp/resolv.conf, which doesn't work. :\
<level1> eccoh: just because it allows you to input text doesn't mean its perfect
<eccoh> yes maybe also.....
<level1> eccoh: I can do it too: これが　日本語　ですね？
<dr_Willis> apt-get install input-perfect-text-plugin
<eccoh> i can't really say but it was for a friend and she not report me some problem....
<level1> dr_Willis: wow, how did I miss that package
<sns> btw. congrats to *Ubuntu for being the choice for public tourist info terminals in a Norwegian city. The computers will be maintained and supported by IT crew of the local government
<level1> lol, congrats on being the admin?
<sns> I'm the solution designer ;)
<sns> once they are up and running I take my shit and run
<ncfi1013_> where can i find tutorials to help me create a directory structure on a dvd that i would like to burn in k3b that is not a video/data dvd
<sns> or I'd rather say... once they are up and running I take the money and flee :P
<drmartins_> kde4 sucks:)
<level1> drmartins_: don't say that shit unless you have a reason why it sucks
<dlee> i like kde4
<sns> kde4 is nice. But I get the feeling that I can't configure it as much as 3
<dlee> i just wish it was a bit faster
<sns> yet
<level1> when did it become fashionable to say kde 4 sucks with no reason given
<drmartins_> gnome rulezz=)
<level1> drmartins_: 8/10: decent trolling.  Would rage again
<level1> sns: I know what you mean... I have a version of kde's svn on my machine, and I've submitted some packages... so maybe you could mention to me what in particular you want to be able to configue
<sns> level1: Hm it's not really something I want to configure. I want to create a userspace where the only thing the user can do is view a website and print pages
<sns> I believe KDE-kiosk+firefox with kiosk plugins would be able to do this?
<drmartins_> i'm using gnome and ubuntu it's cool,and kde4 sucks=)kde3 rulezz
<level1> I wouldn't know... I don't know what the state of kiosk is in kde 4
<sns> it's just tools for dumbing down kde I think
<sns> package is called kde-kiosk
<sns> tools
<drmartins_> russian rulezzz:)
<level1> drmartins_: stop talking unless you have something productive to say... this isn't a forum for people to express vague opinions
<drmartins_> ok,i'm not say well
<drmartins_> :)
<abdellah> hiii
<drmartins_> fuck you level1,russian and gnome ruleezzz)kde4 sucks Russian win!
<sns> cute one
<sns> anyone got experience in backing up and restoring an entire ubuntu system?
<Tm_T> sns: what you like to backup? only userdata or _whole_ system?
<Kernel> hello all. i have a question about lvm. im currently running mandriva 2008.1 with lvm. im thinking of installing kubuntu 8.04 instead...but im brand new to using lvm and dont know if it will be easy to keep the way i have it....like during the install of kubuntu will kubuntu detect the lvm as a single partition? or how exactly will this work?
<sns> Tm_T: I got several identical computers (hardware wise) that I want to be cloned with entire system I got on this one
<Tippa> Hello all o/
<Tippa> Well, I have a problem with this Kubuntu.
<klerfayt> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sns> Tippa: what seems to be the problem, son
<eccoh> sns <--- i restore mu kubuntu partition with partimage on the same system with manyother partition and no problem
<Kernel> i have several hard disks and each hard disk is partitioned a few times....and the lvm is made up from random partitions from random drives...will i have to re set up lvm all over again? or will it know that partitions sda5 sdb7 sdc8 sdd12 are all belonging to the lvm named data?
<eccoh> and i think the same thing as you....
<eccoh> if i can copy my partition on other disk drive ???
<Tippa> Well, I should get this Radeon X1900 to work properly. I think, it should be quite common issue.
<eccoh> lol
<Letze> hi
<Letze> can i post kde4 questions?
<Kernel> !ask | Letze
<ubottu> Letze: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ncfi1013_> how do i create that "straight line" symbol for the command line?
<Letze> ok...i've installed kde4RC1 fom kubuntu debs...
<Letze> there is no folderview. plasmaoid
<Kernel> ncfi1013_: |||| that?
<sns> eccoh: Well. What I'd like to acheive is this. 1. I create a system with all configurations etc. 2. I do some backup voodoo on it today. 3. I install a fresh ubuntu on many other computers tomorrow. 4. I do voodoo backup on them and they are just like the one I've got here
<ncfi1013_> yes
<Kernel> ncfi1013_: on my keyboard i hold shit and hit the key right above enter
<Kernel> it also has the \ on it
<Kernel> *shift
<Kernel> sorry
<sns> I got a key of it's own for it on my keyboard
<sns> what is your locale ncfi1013_
<eccoh> wa very good thing to know
<ncfi1013_> what is a locale
<sns> where are you located? :)
<ncfi1013_> why
<Kernel> ncfi1013_: like american chinese
<sns> locale is the settings on a computer that makes it behave like you expect it to in the country you are in
<Kernel> diff keyboard set ups ncfi1013_
<sns> with keyboard and stuff
<eccoh> ha yes good question and from france where i can find the key ???
<ncfi1013_> oh...one of the millions of solar systems...earth...united states...texas...dallas...adleta blvd
<Kernel> lol
<ncfi1013_> do i find devede in the adept package manager
<Walzmyn> Anybody know when the Kontact for kde4 will be in the pools to try out?
<dlee> Walzmyn: it's already out
<dlee> i'm using it
<Walzmyn> it's in the repos? I looked for it
<jussio1> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.6-0.0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1128 kB, installed size 2592 kB
<dlee> some kdepim package, probably
<Walzmyn> hmm
<dlee> i'm also using ppa repo
<Walzmyn> ppa?
<dlee> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/+archive
<Walzmyn> dlee, thank you. I'll look
<jussi01> Walzmyn: dlee kde4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<__Adam__> hello
<__Adam__> help: i cant install update any package, i get this error  failed in buffer_read(fd): files list for package `language-pack-kde-pa-base':
<engineer> update your sources
<__Adam__> done apt-get update
<ncfi1013_> thanx i dont really understand everything i was told but it sounds like it will be of help
<jals> what's the easiest way to get windows video codecs working? wmv, mpeg etc?
<engineer> apt-get install w32codecs
<jals> thanks
<engineer> __Adam__ apt-get -f install
<__Adam__> tried that too
<engineer> try aptitude
<__Adam__> and deleting /var/cache/apt/archives/
<engineer> jals you brit?
<jals> ya
<__Adam__> aptitude is the same
<engineer> k
<gnumm> don't mix aptitude and apt-get
<gnumm> choose one
<__Adam__> both arnt working
<__Adam__> same is for dkpg
<__Adam__> i cant install, update or remove any package
<engineer> http://exain.wordpress.com/2007/12/03/failed-in-buffer_readfd-on-ubuntu/
<gnumm> __Adam__: sudo apt-get clean, sudo apt-get update
<slow-motion> hi
<gnumm> does it work?
<RaceDrv709> My password won't work in the terminal
<engineer> what's up slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi engineer
<__Adam__> trying now gnumm
<engineer> RaceDrv709 tried changing it?
<RaceDrv709> nope
<RaceDrv709> I don't know how
<engineer> __Adam__ have a look on that url
<gnumm> __Adam__: http://exain.wordpress.com/2007/12/03/failed-in-buffer_readfd-on-ubuntu/
<engineer> RaceDrv709 passwd
<RaceDrv709> I don't understand what you told me
<engineer> change your password with: passwd
<RaceDrv709> where do I do that?
<engineer> in konsole
<gnumm> in the konsole
<RaceDrv709> oh
<RaceDrv709> not getting input from keyboard
<gnumm> it's normal
<moope1> Ive set up a line in the hosts file, "foo 192.168.100.2". Its working on the konsole no problem but firefox is boing a bugger and keeps going to www.foo.com
<engineer> yep
<engineer> it's an unechoed input
<gnumm> when you type ypour password, it never shows stars
<gnumm> it shows nothing
<RaceDrv709> I don't see the cursor move
<gnumm> it's normal!
<Walzmyn> RaceDrv709, it not supposed to
<RaceDrv709> oh
<Walzmyn> RaceDrv709, what are you trying to do?
<Dracari> is there still PowerPC Mac ISO's being made for kubuntu?
<gnumm> i guess unofficial ppc isos exist
<jussi01> Dracari: yes
<RaceDrv709> Thanks, I'm new to linux as far as installing stuff like Opera which I've been trying to do for 2 weeks
<Dracari> i havent been able to find the ISO downloads for it
<jussi01> Dracari: I suggest joining #ubuntu-powerpc
<phanna> hey has anyone tried the kde 4.1 rc1 yet?
<engineer> Note to PowerPC (PPC) users: The PowerPC platform of computers is not supported by the newest versions of Ubuntu. However Ubuntu 6.06 is still supported and available for your machine. Please use the link above to view the complete list of download locations to choose a location near you.
<jussi01> phanna: yes - support in #kubuntu-kde4
<engineer> phanna yes
<phanna> oh ok thanks
<Dracari> 6.06?  ty (no wonder i couldnt find it ^^;;
<engineer> i still don't like it
<phanna> why not?
<phanna> still too buggy?
<jussi01> Dracari: here is ubuntu 8.04 ppc http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/8.04/release/
<engineer> it lacks lots of features of kde 3
<Walzmyn> What does PPA stand for?
<phanna> i see
<jussi01> personal package archive
<Walzmyn> jussi01, thank you
<Dracari> jussi ty ^.^
<engineer> i don't like the way desktop icons are handled
<engineer> i prefer the old way
<engineer> the programs in the taskbar don't have edges
<engineer> konqueror wouldn't open, i had to log off an log in again
<phanna> weird
<jussi01> Dracari: Walzmyn YW
<Dracari> now i can make use outta my old iMac G3 :3
<Walzmyn> What is an ibex?
<Walzmyn> Dracari, door stop?
<Dracari> lol
<jussi01> Walzmyn: go ask in #kubuntu-offtopic :)
 * engineer hands a wikipedia to Walzmyn
<Walzmyn> It'd be a little big for a paper weight I think
<phanna> hah
<Walzmyn> How can a question about the name of the next Kubuntu version be THAT far off topic?
<engineer> yes RaceDrv709
<Dracari> it can still be a DVD player XD (iMac G3 "DV+" )
<engineer> RaceDrv709 i don't know if opera is in the repositories
<jussi01> !info opera
<ubottu> Package opera does not exist in hardy
<RaceDrv709> I tried to get opera installed for the umpteenth time and I got this in the terminal
<engineer> since its not OS
<engineer> i bet it isn't
<RaceDrv709> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<engineer> RaceDrv709 are you installing other stuff?
<jussi01> RaceDrv709: do you have adept open?
<engineer> or adept is open
<engineer> or synaptic
<Walzmyn> RaceDrv709, only one app at a time can use the package database, close what you've got open
<RaceDrv709> I don't have Synaptic and Adept is closed
<jussi01> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<elo> got an issue with CMake : http://paste.ubuntu.com/28091/
<engineer> killall apt-get
<__Adam__> this is the package in  /var/cache/apt/archives/language-pack-kde-pa-base_1%3a8.04+20080527_all.deb
<engineer> so?
<RaceDrv709> Who is the admin for Kubuntuforums.net?
<phanna> that reminds...i still haven't gotten a activation email from kubuntuforums.net
<phanna> me*
<engineer> hmm
<engineer> don't the ubuntu forums have a kde section?
<phanna> i registered with ubuntu forums just fine
<Walzmyn> I don't know, everytime I go to 'em all I find is articles that are 2 release cycles out of date
<engineer> anyways, i'm 0xFF
<phanna> later
<RaceDrv709> registered, but no activation email in my box and I checked my junk box
<phanna> hah same as me then
<phanna> must be something with their registration page
<__Adam__> matt@Matts-laptop:/var/cache/apt/archives$ sudo dpkg -c /var/cache/apt/archives//language-pack-kde-pa-base_1%3a8.04+20080527_all.deb > /var/lib/dpkg/info/language-pack-kde-pa-base
<__Adam__> bash: /var/lib/dpkg/info/language-pack-kde-pa-base: Permission denied
<__Adam__> didnt work :(
<elo> epic fail
<__Adam__> i cant install, update or remove any package
<__Adam__> this is quite annoying
<bipolar> Ive got knetworkmanager to start my pppd session, but telling it to hang up doesn't kill pppd
<bipolar> any ideas about it?
<__Adam__> arggghhh :(
<__Adam__> what happens if i delete the file!?
<__Adam__> dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `language-pack-kde-pa-base' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<sns> http://www.bash.org/?349567
<shilling_> ciao
<shilling_> mi aiutate a risolvere un problema di connessione
<shilling_> ?
<BluesKaj> !it | shilling_
<ubottu> shilling_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ch0mik> hi
<shilling_> i came from there :)
<shilling_> they suggest me kubuntu chanel
<ubuntu> hi
<ch0mik> got a question, just wanted to download 'Kubuntu 8.04 KDE4 Remix' but further down it says that there's 'Community support only' for it
<ch0mik> what dooes it mean?
<BluesKaj> shilling_,  ok can you explain your problem ?
<ch0mik> is it like let say when kde4.1 is released it will not be included in that distribution?
<Williy> hi can someone send me link have to install kubuntu? :D
<BluesKaj> Williy, do you have a kubuntu version now , upgrade ?
<Williy> kubuntu-kde4-8.04.1-alternate-i386
<BluesKaj>  Williy , http://kubuntu.org/news/8.04-release
<__Adam__> cheers guys :)
<BluesKaj> cheers
<Williy> thx! :)
<sns> What is the difference between RAID 0 and RAID 1? In RAID 0, the zero stands for how many files you are going to get back if something goes wrong
<ch0mik> guys, what does the 'comunity support only' mean in terms of further upgrades?
<BluesKaj> ch0mik, i think it means ,whatever is in the default repsitories
<andy> anyone know how to "repair" an intel pro/wireless 2915 for a toshiba satellite? it would be greatly appreciated!
<gnumm> when i install now arch linux on a little partition, will it find my kubuntu installation?
<gnumm> or when later i reinstall grub from the kubuntu livecd, will it find arch linux?
<ch0mik> BluesKaj, so how is it different from kubuntu 8.04 not kde4 which have 'supported unitll October 2009'?
<gnumm> ch0mik: normal guys like you and me will upload kde4 updates
<gnumm> ch0mik: but they know what they do ;)
<ch0mik> gnumm, ? .. how do i upload any updates
<gnumm> ch0mik: you must become mainatiner
<gnumm> *maintainer
<ch0mik> gnumm, tomorrow
<ch0mik> ok.. once again. will i be able to upgrade kde4.0 to 4.1 (when is out) installing 'Kubuntu 8.04 KDE4 Remix'?
<ch0mik> or is it like we dont do hardy kde4.0 we do interpid only atm
<uwe> oh guys, can somone help me short? I inserted n sd card into my card reader and I want to delete some files but I can't
<gnumm> ch0mik: you can update, yes
<uwe> as I tried it with the terminal, it says that the file system it in read-only modus, how can I change that?
<uwe> I believe I have to use chmod or?
<eagles051387> hey all
<uwe> um hello?
<ch0mik> uwe, no you need to remount it with rw flags
<eagles051387> uwe: what u trying to do
<ch0mik> gnumm, are you sure about it... i'm installing it on my friends pc and dont want them to stuck with 4.0
<ch0mik> gnumm, but i do want them to experience kde4.x
<uwe> ah ok, I have to remount... so unmount it first
<gnumm> ch0mik: yes, you can update now to the 4.1rc1, they run pretty good, better than 4.0
<gnumm> ch0mik: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1rc1
<eagles051387> ch0mik: i have installed kde in conjunction with 4
<ch0mik> gnumm, yes but you need to mess with packet source.. as i said it's not my system and that person is 100% windows person
<ch0mik> uwe, use -o remount,rw
<ch0mik> uwe, with the mouont command
<minhaaj> i have my icons in ./icons but i dont seem to be able to use them through theme manager.
<minhaaj> any help ?
<eagles051387> im drawing a blank all of a sudden on what file i need to edit to get rid of the kubuntu spalsh screen
<uwe> so it would be something like sudo mount disk-1 -o remount, rw
<uwe> ?
<uwe> ch0mik: so it would be something like sudo mount disk-1 -o remount, rw?
<ch0mik> uwe, try to use 'sudo rm /your_sd_card/yourfile' first
<cpk1> uwe: no, it would be like sudo mount -o rw /dev/sd* /media/mysdcard
<cpk1> and do not do sudo rm!!
<cpk1> oh he wants to delete them
<uwe> uwe@uwe-desktop:/media/disk-1/Images$ rm fotoshoting\ und\ lichterfest\ 107.jpg
<uwe> rm: Entfernen von „fotoshoting und lichterfest 107.jpg“ nicht möglich: Read-only
<uwe> oh let me try thanks
<uwe> ok I made sudo mount -o rw /dev/sda5 /media/disk-1 but same effect; I can't delete them still
<uwe> Read-only file system, still a Read-only file system
<uwe> I believe I'm doing it wrong
<uwe> rocio?
<eagles051387> uwe: is this an ntfs partition
<uwe> no
<eagles051387> ok
<uwe> it's a micro sd card
<uwe> so it must but fat I think
<uwe> fat-16
<silvia> Anyone can give me a hand using my broadcom wireless with ndiswrapper instead of fwcutter?
<silvia> I've been through some faqs and tutorials but still no luck. I'd say my foremost problem is that ndiswrapper dos not detect my wlan board... but I'm pretty sure it is compatible with the windows driver I'm feeding it
<eagles051387> silvia: you on hardy
<silvia> Yes I am
<Aranel> Is kio-sysinfo bugged on Hardy ?
<eagles051387> Aranel: u might wanna try top if ur having doubts and compare the 2
<eagles051387> silvia: what model is ur broadcom
<eagles051387> i have a 4306 and it works outa the box with the hardware manager didnt have to go through any of that
<eagles051387> silvia: if ur not sure run lspci
<silvia>  Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<silvia> I was running it ok with fwcutter, but the speed was abysmal and I got frequent disconnects...
<silvia> So I read in one of the howtos that I oughta try ndiswrapper
<eagles051387> silvia: is anything showing up in the hardware manager for your card
<eagles051387> silvia: used to do it that way and it was a nightmare to get working decently
<victim[v]> Hi
<silvia> By hardware manager do you mean jockey?
<silvia> Because it doesn't show there anymore...
<silvia> probably because I blacklisted all the broadcom modules
<silvia> as instructed in the how to
<eagles051387> silvia: im on gutsy but i know on hardy which my otherlaptop is on has something called harware device manager and it pulls and sets up the driver for u
<victim[v]> I have been experiencing lots of system freezes for the last 36 hours, var/log/messages has this line listed prior to each freeze
<victim[v]> hda-intel: Invalid position buffer, using LPIB read method instead.
<victim[v]> is this relevant? and if so how can I fix it?
<silvia> Only thing that came out of the box is hardware testing and hardware driver manager (jockey). The second one would use fwcutter to get my bc working
<eagles051387> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<eagles051387> silvia: might be if im not mistaken ur card isnt supported yet
<eagles051387> how old is the machine
<Ange|us> guys
<Ange|us> whats the difference beetween kubuntu and kubuntu remix other then one has kubuntu-desktop and the other has kubuntu-desktop-kde4 installed?
<eagles051387> Ange|us: thats bout it
<silvia> Bought it this year... there seems to be specific documentation for it though in the wifidocs which was just pointed to me :-)
<eagles051387> silvia: ok i know the drivers that are pkged for my 4306 are actually reverse engineered ones and they work fine i have issues though connecting to wifi though
<Ange|us> eagles051387 then what is this support thing? that one is supported for 18momths and the other by community only ? :S
<eagles051387> Ange|us: long term support
<eagles051387> lts for short
<Ange|us> by who?
<eagles051387> i think canonical
<eagles051387> thats paid support from them
<eagles051387> the community one is like people who are in this cahnnel
<Ange|us> so if i use kde4 i will not have the same updates or something?
<dragoness> hello
<eagles051387> Ange|us: u will
<eagles051387> the lts is for those who use it in offices and cant afford to waste time in irc
<Githzerai> Ange|us: LTS means that security paches and bugfixes for official ubuntu packages will be released during 5 years period .
<Githzerai> Instead of regular 18 months
<dragoness> see you all
<Dannilion> Is there any reason why Xorg should be taking 512MB of memory and forcing my other programs into swap?
#kubuntu 2008-07-18
<cpk1> its greedy?
<Dannilion> Sounds right :P Anyway I can tell it to stop? :P
<Dannilion> It's now up to 528MB...
<XJman> Anyone know why I am loosing recognization of my wireless card at random times?
<XJman> Anyone?
<crazy6> has anyone here installed kubuntu on an imac (and retained OS X) ?
<justs0me> when i do "su -" in terminal to use superuser it says authentication failure, i put in the right pw and its right... wth
<justs0me> though while i do sudo apt-get install somthing i put the pw in and it works?????
<justs0me> is there a way to have konsole be in the box when i right click the desktop (like in fedora)'
<zabbadapp> Dannilion: are you using compiz?
<justs0me> where is a good post install tutural for like nvidia and wireless?
<Githzerai> justs0me: ubuntu has no root password so logicaly su doesn't work
<justs0me> oh
<justs0me> humm
<Githzerai> justs0me: if u want superuser password type sudo passwd (sudo uses your user password, if that's what you're wondering about ;) )
<justs0me> in adept manager to the left of status there are kubuntu icons sometimes what does this mean ?
<justs0me> k
<Githzerai> justs0me: It means that those packages are from main repository, and officialy supported
<minhaaj> i can't get my programs to stay on system tray. when i close the window it minmizes but i can't access it again. i have to kill process and restart it
<minhaaj> any help ?
<_CrashMaster_> !info zoneminder
<ubottu> zoneminder (source: zoneminder): Linux video camera security and surveillance solution. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.22.3-10 (hardy), package size 1303 kB, installed size 4584 kB
<_CrashMaster_> Yeah yeah, but how do I START it?
<[pyro]> lol
<[pyro]> did you check init scripts?
<_CrashMaster_> Biggest pain in the ass I have with Linux is how to FIND and START a program I installed.
<cpk1> what about "zoneminder"?
<_CrashMaster_> Command Not Found. I've tried the obvious stff :P
<[pyro]> cd /etc/init.d/ and have a look in ther?
<[pyro]> there*
<[pyro]> not sure if it runs as a daemon or not..
<_CrashMaster_> Its got a listing. In green, whatever that signifies.
<cpk1> man zoneminder?
<[pyro]> ./zoneminder start
<[pyro]> from that dir
<daemon3> I must part, my dear friends!
<_CrashMaster_> of COURSE it wants to throw errors. I havent configured it yet. I downloaded something called MythZoneMinder (allegedly a front end) and I cant bloody find THAT one either! :P
<[pyro]> did you install these as deb packages?
<_CrashMaster_> got em from adept
<[pyro]> ok, you can type #dpkg -L <packagename> and that will list all files owned by said package
<[pyro]> you will see what it has installed where
<[pyro]> the other thing you can do is go into Adept Manager and navigate to said package and check the details of it, you will see there what files it has installed too.
<[pyro]> i suggest the first thing you check are the documentation files for each package, as that will give you more info on how to get it all up and running.
<daemon3> I must part, my dear friends!
<daemon3> Did you miss me?
<justs0me> anyone try SELinux in kubuntu?
<Dannilion> sorry zabbadapp- I'd gone AFK. No, I'm not using compiz- just Kwin
<dilipgarg> Hello. I am looking to setup a proxy server so that I can surf online without getting my real IP broadcasted for free. Does proxy server has this ability?
<dilipgarg> Just now I was chatting in a Java based chat room and the someone pops up asking the weather about my city!
<Githzerai> dilipgarg: google for anonymous proxy
<dilipgarg> Gith: Do you mean simple http proxy setup in firefox?
<greeg> can someone check out my web server to verify if it's reachable ?  http://24.115.113.177/stuff
<dilipgarg> greeg: yes, it is up and running
<greeg> cool thanx
<dilipgarg> urw
<greeg> ?
<dilipgarg> Githzerai: If you mean http proxy setup in firefox, that doesnt let me enter into Java based chat rooms
<walkboss> Can someone give me a hand getting the resolution correct on my second monitor?
<dilipgarg> greeg: you are welcome
<greeg> ahh
<Githzerai> dilipgarg: why not use regular chat then ? ;)
<dilipgarg> Gith: I just asked about the proxy server features. Do you if it can conceal my IP address?
<dilipgarg> Do you know^
<dilipgarg> probably you dont!
<Githzerai> dilipgarg: It is a point of anonymous proxy
<dilipgarg> Gith: That much i knew without googling anything. I am obviously looking for some informartion about setting it up
<dilipgarg> anyways. I'll try to find my way
<dilipgarg> Githzerai: a word of advice though, don't try to joke/sell about anything that the other person isnt looking for!
<Githzerai> dilipgarg: You're tying to hide your IP adress. I say use anonymous proxy.  Weather u will listen or not, it's up to you.
<Walkboss> Can someone give me a hand configuring my external monitor with nvidia-settings?
<Walkboss> Uhm... The only problem I have is setting the correct resolution
<Walkboss> nvidia-settings won't list resolutions any higher than 640x480.
<louie_> ?
<spiel_mit_feuer> hmm
<Githzerai> Walkboss: Try with monitror and display config in systemsetting ?
<louie_> can anyone help me?
<spiel_mit_feuer> i think im going to wipe out /.. and reinstall the entire kubuntu desktop.. not just kde-core
<Walkboss> Githzerai: sys settings is saying something weird.. I'll be right back. Resetting X
<Walkboss> The 2nd monitor can't be detected in System Settings. It could be in the past, but I couldn't set it to anything.
<lesergi> hi all
<Walkboss> The 2nd monitor works fine, but it's just displaying a cloned 640x480
<cadoo> louie_: just say what your problem is
<Guest31577> Hello. What should change in the menu.lst to make the windows xp the default? Cause i've just installed the kubuntu 8.04 for a newbie user.
<lesergi> I just upgraded my hardy to intrepid, but I can't set KDE4 in my language
<spiel_mit_feuer> heh.. kde4.. headache
<lesergi> I installed language-pack-kde-es and kde-l10n-es and I set it in systemsettings, but nothing..
<Walkboss> #kubuntu-kde4
<spiel_mit_feuer> 582mb is all kde4 takes up?
<Githzerai> Walkboss: in syssettings, first u need to setup seceond monitor just the same as fist one.... chose model type etc...
<lesergi> oks
<spiel_mit_feuer> seems like it would suck more HDD than that
<spiel_mit_feuer> any idea how much an ubuntu command-line install takes up?
<spiel_mit_feuer> hmm
<cadoo> spiel_mit_feuer: i think ubuntu server is ~300
<spiel_mit_feuer> full kde4.. and ubuntu command-line is only 1gb total
<spiel_mit_feuer> thats not much at all
<spiel_mit_feuer> vista is 15gb alone
<spiel_mit_feuer> however.. i think i will have to leave you guys soon
<spiel_mit_feuer> hey
<spiel_mit_feuer> if you dont know what youre doing and being stuck with kde4.. why are you going with an unstable testing distro?
<spiel_mit_feuer> kde is starting to feel a bit too much like windows for me
 * dr_Willis has never seen much logic to such statements.
<spiel_mit_feuer> probably because i set it up to look pretty similar
<spiel_mit_feuer> my fault though
<spiel_mit_feuer> whats that thing i see like a taskbar on top of some desktops.. but holds a list of application icons?
<deans> HI
<spiel_mit_feuer> he.. brb
<spiel_mit_feuer> some of my mesochistic tendencies are taking control.. and i just installed kde4 because im in the mood to torture myself
<spiel_mit_feuer> im back for now...
<Dr_willis_> wowsers
<crazy6> ?? does kubuntu not have the automagic flash installer anymore?
<BluesKaj> !flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> BluesKaj: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<crazy6> hrm
<BluesKaj> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Githzerai> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.124.0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<crazy6> aw sound doesn't work on my imac
<crazy6> sad
<bascule> unquery
<peterjordan1977> morning all
<dwidmann> night all
<crazy6> gah I installed flashplugin-nonfree and firefox hasn't magically picke dit up
<peterjordan1977> flash player 9?
<eagles051387> crazy6: ff3 or 2
<Konda> I am having difficulty with youtube on Ku8.04 - 64bit
<BluesKaj> peterjordan1977,  flashplugin-nonfree
<Konda> same issue probably
<crazy6> ah, the downloads window was hiding there
<crazy6> ok, restarted it and it's ok now
<crazy6> but still no sound systmewide :(
<Konda> I haven't restarted yet
<eagles051387> Konda: flash nonfree version 10 is having some issues in x64 hardy i have been having the same problems with getting it to play any flash related movies
<BluesKaj> Konda,  dunno if the 64 bit flash prob is fixed on 8.04 ...you may need to install ia32
<justs0me> where are soem goog tuturials for nvidia and wireless for 8.04?
<Konda> ah.... medibuntu
<Konda> I haven't even read this yet, but apparently, this is supposed to help
<Konda> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<Konda> .....why not?
<fulat2k> hi folks, any idea why i can't change cpu frequency policy via kpowersave?  i've always been able to do so.  did some update break it?
<Konda> so it's either dynamic powersave or performance now, right?
<Konda> my screen just went bright all the way
<eagles051387> has anyone tried the new upgrade method cdless upgrade using internet
<fulat2k> Konda: you mean the Active Scheme?
<Githzerai> eagles051387: What exactly do you mean? Like apt-get dist-upgrade or ?
<eagles051387> no
<BluesKaj> eagles051387, yes but only for the the official release , not for any alphas or beta RCs
<eagles051387> upgrade from gutsy to hardy
<Konda> well they're just the options in the power manager
<eagles051387> im doing it right now using my net connection im just wondering what the new method is like if there have been any issues
<BluesKaj> worked fine for my upgrade ...at first
<Githzerai> eagles051387: that's it : sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ;) I used it all the way from dapper ;)
<fulat2k> Konda: under which section?  CPU Frequency Policy?
<peterjordan1977> is that any different then apt-get upgrade?
<eagles051387> the new method involves a new upgrade tool that automatically checks for new pkgs upgradeable ones and ones that need to be removed
<Konda> yes, CPU frequency scaling policy
<eagles051387> when i used to upgrade by updating the sources list i used to break my entire installation
<Githzerai> peterjordan1977: Yes, upgrades whole distro
<fulat2k> Konda: heh.. it's now "not supported" :(
<Githzerai> eagles051387: I never upadated sources list, just clicked on icon in adept as new version arrived...
<Githzerai> adept recognised new version, and notified me about it....
<Konda> ah
<Konda> that's why my laptop is so hot all the time
<peterjordan1977> whats the tool called?
<eagles051387> Githzerai: i started with edgy and i used to update my source list
<Konda> woah I just got it!!! weird?!?!
<Konda> holy kuuuu
<eagles051387> Konda: what kinda proc
<Konda> Turion X2
<Konda> 1600
<Konda> Acer Aspire
<eagles051387> same with mine mines a tl58 in an hp tablet and that thing is hot and it runs vista
<Konda> Ku8.04-x64 installed
<eagles051387> lucky my new laptop had loads of toruble with gutsy and reluctant to try hardy
<Konda> eagles: you use 32 or 64 bit
<eagles051387> on my laptop ultimate 64bit
<eagles051387> and on this desktop and my old laptop running 64bit linux
<Konda> I was trying to get youtube to play, and it wouldn't and wouldn't
<Konda> and then I clicked another link after trying to play a video, and then clicked back to the video, and all of a sudden it played
<peterjordan1977> have you tryed installing the flash plugin from there website that works fine for me
<Konda> that's BS man
<peterjordan1977> i watch bbc iplayer everynight
<peterjordan1977> ahh
<peterjordan1977> ok
<Konda> iplayer huh
<Konda> hmm...
<Konda> yeah - why does it work when I click *back* to the page... why did it not work the first time? bizarre.
<peterjordan1977> did you restart x
<Konda> nope. I sure didn't
<Konda> Didn't restart the machine since *any* of the restricted-install stuff I've been doing
<Konda> I just want it all to work on the fly.  :-)
<dr_Willis> Hmm.. I got a 'dvd video archive' my brother made. it contains a video_ts directory, do i burn THat directory to a dvd. (so the root of the dvd has 1 dir, video_ts) or do i burn the contents of the video_ts direcory to the dvd root, so the root directory has a lot of files?
<Konda> Instantaneous gratification darn it!
<peterjordan1977> lol
<Konda> hehehe
<peterjordan1977> well dont we all
<peterjordan1977> lol
<Konda> ok next video...
<peterjordan1977> the only problem i have had so far is moonlight for itv ctch up
<Konda> and I click on it, and it doesn't play
<Konda> and I go forward, and back, and it does!
<Konda> well, at least I found the workaround.
<peterjordan1977> i dont know mate all i say is try the flash9 plugin from adobe that worked fine for me
<hibread> hey guys! Im extremely new to the [k]ubuntu world (Gentoo before). Im having issues with installing nvidia drivers. KdeMenu -> System -> Hardware Drivers Manager seems to contain nothing. I have the GTX 280 if maybe thats a problem?
<Konda> hmmm.... gtx 280
<Konda> chris curtis where are you
<hibread> System Settings -> Monitor & Display -> Hardware doesn't seem to have anything post Geforce 8
<peterjordan1977> apt-get update apt-get upgtade then try again ? with hardware driver manager
<peterjordan1977> or if you have the update icon by the clock then run the updates from there
<mr---t-> hibread: that is for proprietary drivers or what was called restricted drivers in ubuntu
<hibread> Im a little confused about where im supposed to install from.. im used to having 'nvidia-settings' control all my hardware settings (multi monitor resolutions etc)
<Konda> upgtade? ah that's specifically for GT family I take it
<peterjordan1977> ok typo
<dr_Willis> hibread,  you can install the 'nvidia-settings' tool if you wish to use it. (i normally do)
<Konda> oh ok
<hibread> dr_Willis: thats a manual install?
<hibread> mr---t-: nvidia only have proprietry drivers dont they?
<peterjordan1977> has anyone had anyluck with moonlight (novels open source silverlight)
<dr_Willis> hibread,  its in the package manager.
<mr---t-> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hibread> peterjordan1977: was that message up further directed at me?
<hibread> dr_Willis: cheers ill check it out. Do i need to do anything to force nvidia-settings to override any kde/kubuntu graphics setup (resolutions etc)
<dr_Willis> nvidia-settings configures the xorg.conf file. about all i ever have to do is isntall the proper nvidia drivers, and tweak with nvidia-settings
<hibread> ubottu: yep i checked that out and all it says is "Go to KMenu->System->Hardware Drivers Manager and check the box to enable the restricted drivers for your nVidia card if the option is provided."
<ubottu> hibread: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<peterjordan1977> yes sorry i shouldnt but in
<hibread> i see
<hibread> mr---t- then :)
<peterjordan1977> just in my experience
<mr---t-> sorry  :-)
<peterjordan1977> i used had to do apt-get update then apt-get update then run hardware drivers manager then it worked fine
<peterjordan1977> upgrade lol
<peterjordan1977> im tired
<peterjordan1977> and i installed nvidia-settings to tweek
<hibread> peterjordan1977: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade ?
<peterjordan1977> yep
<peterjordan1977> sudo apt-get update
<dr_Willis> Hmm.. ANyone noticed when burning a cd/dvd with k3b. using the Verify data option,  that k3b ejects the cd/dvd? ya got to push the tray back in, to get it to actually start verifying?
<peterjordan1977> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Konda> ack! click on too many videos, and back, firefox closes! not cool!
<sgallinger> how do I get digikam to work with my kodak camera, I added the camera, but it sais failed to load camera when I try to get the pictures off it
<hibread> why do i have to use the sudo gear? a root user would be nice
<mr---t-> dr_Willis: no mine worked fine
<dr_Willis> mr---t-,  yea.  one pc is doing this eject thing.. other machines are not.. (other is a laptop) if that matters...
<Konda> I just quizzed on what song david bowie and mick jagger sing together
<hibread> ive got nvidia-glx-new installed.. should i have nvidia-glx aswell/instead ?
<mr---t-> !root | hibread
<ubottu> hibread: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Kroooks> I have a 1TB external harddrive I put together. I don't know what filesystem should I use. Using a journaled system will waste a lot of reserved space and I don't know if thats worth it. I have narrowed down my choices to Fat32, NTFS, or ext3. Anyone has any advise ?
<peterjordan1977> no
<peterjordan1977> just the new driver
<hibread> ok good
<dr_Willis> waste a lot of reserved space? if its reserved.. isent it allready gone? :)
<hibread> thanks for ay help guys.. ill see how i go!
<dr_Willis> I imagine the best Filesystem would depend on the job the drive is doing. and the main OS thats accessing it.
<Konda> well ext3 is journaled, is it not?
<peterjordan1977> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto (hibread) thats a good [;ase if alls not good
<Kroooks> ext3 is journaled
<peterjordan1977> ahhh
<peterjordan1977> darn
<eagles051387> lol
<Kroooks> Its just to keep files like, documents, movies and music
<dr_Willis> Im sort of confused as to the whole statement. :)  about journaled 'wasteing' space. :)
<eagles051387> i think alot of linux file formats are journaled
<eagles051387> the journal is only 512bytes or kb
<dr_Willis> there is 'reserved' space. and theres the 'journel' also...
<peterjordan1977> i use ext3 it seems to work fine
<mr---t-> terabyte is alot of space
<Konda> ext2 is not journaled, I believe
<Kroooks> dr_Willis: I mean it reserves a part of the hard disk for the journal, thus less space for other stuffs.
<peterjordan1977> how much does it reserve?
<Kroooks> peterjordan1977: Cause my 500gb harddisk formated with ext3 became like 430gb
<dr_Willis> You can set the reserved space % also
<Kroooks> ext3 also reserce 5% for root user
<dr_Willis> that 5% is customizeable.
<peterjordan1977> hmmm not sure
<dr_Willis> you could set it to 0% if you wanted.
<Kroooks> dr_Willis: you sure of this ?
<peterjordan1977> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto (hibread) thats the best info
<dr_Willis> Kroooks,  tune2fs --help
<dr_Willis> :)
<Kroooks> cool!
<peterjordan1977> oh god it never ends
<dr_Willis> [-m reserved_blocks_percen
<peterjordan1977> lol
<peterjordan1977> love kubuntu tho
<dr_Willis> Note that the % does not actually change - i think. till the fileystem gets remounted.
<hibread> peterjordan1977: it hardly says i thing there! :)
<peterjordan1977> ok
<alucard_temp> i am haveing trouble installing firefox 3  can anyone help me out
<dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install firefox
<dr_Willis> is giving some errors?
<alucard_temp> no that installs firefox 2
<dr_Willis> Hmmm
<dr_Willis> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 64 kB, installed size 120 kB
<dr_Willis> it should install firefox-3
<dr_Willis> !info firefox-2
<ubottu> firefox-2 (source: firefox): lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0.15+1nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.2 (hardy), package size 8985 kB, installed size 26064 kB
<Jucato> maybe pre-hardy
<alucard_temp> when i did sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0 it said that it installed but i cant use it
<dr_Willis> Yep.. gotta love playing 20 questions to get to the actual question/problem...
<dr_Willis> :)
<alucard_temp> ill try it again mabey i will get different results
<intelikey> anyone know a command to activate the "gnome menu" ?   i would ask in #ubuntu but i'm banned from that channel.
<dr_Willis> oh.. I recall an issue if you installed firefox2/3 when you had firefox3/2 running... :)   at least during beta. its like the 'firefox' command ran the wrong one till  you rebooted/loggedout..
<Jucato> intelikey: try Alt+F1? not sure if that works in Gnome as will
<Jucato> s/will/well/
<alucard_temp> ill try rebooting
<intelikey> Jucato that's it,  thanks.
<intelikey> hmmm Jucato hmm doesn't work if gnome-panel is not running.
<Jucato> intelikey: of course :)
<intelikey> ?
<Jucato> the menu is part of gnome-panel
<intelikey> any alternative ?
<Jucato> autohide the panel?
<intelikey> doesn't work with an empty panel
<intelikey> can't move or hide it.
<intelikey> i guess i could put something on it and hide it.    i would rather just remove it tho
 * dr_Willis knows better then to even ask what this  gnome haxoring song and dance is about. :P
<dr_Willis> Back to tweaking jwm and rox.... :)
<intelikey> oh just trying to configure/customize the gnome session on one lappy.   if i'm going to show several different DE's i want them to all have their own unique approach dr_Willis :)
<dr_Willis> customize it by removing the heart of it. :)
<epimeth> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<dr_Willis> Be sure to toss on Matchbox! and Jwm + rox
 * intelikey thought metacity was the heart of gnome
<dr_Willis> if you install the openbox package, it will add in 'gnome/openbox' and 'kde/openbox' to the sessions menu. i noticed the other day
<dr_Willis> Which is sort of nice.. if you like openbox.. but  it does sort of clutter things.
<intelikey> opetions != clutter
<intelikey> redundancy of options   now that might constitute clutter
<dr_Willis> so what if every window manager added 3 entries to the sessions menu...
<dr_Willis> silly jwm dosent even add a entry to the sessions.. so it goes the other extreme.
<dr_Willis> last i tried 'matchbox' its entry to the sessions menu dident work. :) it ran the window manager,, and that was it.. so you  had no way to run a terminal, or doing anything.
<dr_Willis> I wonder iof thats been fixed.
<dr_Willis> brb. :) testing out some other desktops. (Look what you started now!)
<CPrgmSwR2> how can I fix the icons on my start menu in kde 4
<CPrgmSwR2> they all show up with a ? on them
<intelikey> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<intelikey> shorthand for idk
<dr_Willis> idk what idk means...
<dr_Willis> :P
<intelikey> dr_Willis you use ssh a lot as i recall.   do you set a special prompt for ssh sessions ?    i have added this line to all my .bash_bashrc files.
<intelikey> [ ! -z "$SSH_CONNECTION" ] && export PS1='\[\033[01;37m\]\l [\u@\h:\w]\[\033[00m\] ' || export PS1='\l [\u@\h.\w]
<junior> helllo
<dr_Willis> I normally just ssh from one local box to another. Nothing real fancy.
<intelikey> actually.  the colour is different on different boxen
<junior> ssh? how to user?
<dr_Willis> willis@mint:~/bin(34.995 Mb)$   <--- My standard prompt. :)
<junior> i don speak english
<Jucato> !br | junior
<ubottu> junior: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<dr_Willis> it auto ads up the file sizes in the current dir. which is handy at times
<intelikey> dr_Willis i got tired of working on things on the wrong local box tho  ;/
<dr_Willis> I wonder if theres a way to get the konsole tabs to auto rename if one sshs to another box.
<MacAnthony> is kde-apps.org down?
<intelikey> dr_Willis i'm sure there is.
<Jucato> MacAnthony: looks like it
<kg> MacAnthony: so is kde-look.org
<Jucato> kg: naturally :)
<MacAnthony> k, thanks
<dr_Willis> I know one can set Xterm titles and stuff with prompt/escape commands. :)
<MacAnthony> just wanted to make sure it wasn't my network
<junior> the book is on the table
<dr_Willis> My whole internet seems laggy tonight
<Jucato> *gasp* the internet must be broken!! file a bug report!
<intelikey> i've got a full pipe atm
<MacAnthony> it can be a problem when you are looking for a file, Jucato
<Jucato> MacAnthony: kde-apps? try to see if a Google cache for the exact page exists
<intelikey> Jucato :)))    did you crash the internet ?
<dr_Willis> I hate it when these kids crash my internets!
<Jucato> intelikey: nope. somebody beat me to it...
<MacAnthony> too much porn and internet gambling plugging the intertubes tonight
 * intelikey posts on bash.org "Jucato hacked the internet again"
<dr_Willis> http://bash.org/?search=dr_willis&sort=0&show=25
<dr_Willis> :) True boredom - looking for your own nick on bash.org
<Jucato> true boredom - offtopic in an on-topic channel ;)
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> dr_Willis no fair posting links with & in them.   you know that will fork console
<intelikey> and yes i know to quote them...  just didn't catch that one in time.
<dr_Willis> never noticed that problem here.
<roberto> Hi, I just installed Kubuntu 8.04 with Kde 4.0. My resolution peaks out at 800x600. I know with the previous version of Kubuntu, I had to specify my monitor. It's an Optiquest Q70. It doesn't pick it out properly. How do I change my monitor type in Kde 4
<dr_Willis> Night all.
<intelikey> Jucato that one is on topic.  and down your ally
<intelikey> ey
 * mr---t- wonders if third person comments count as off topic
<MacAnthony> Jucato: that was a good idea about google cache, unfortunately the link from the cached page doesn't lead to a cached page and the search results don't list the file download url
<MacAnthony> so, close but no cigar
<Jucato> roberto: #kubuntu-kde4 please
<Jucato> MacAnthony: oh.. too bad :(
<roberto> ok, I'll go to Kde Kubuntu, take care and thanks
<eagles0513875> under identities how do i set it up to auto log my name in on here
<MacAnthony> eagles0513875: I think you just put in the nickserv (if it's not there) and your nick password
<MacAnthony> Mine works, but I don't recall the specific steps I took
<intelikey> jonathan you first need to register with nickserv   (if you havent)   and then you set it to message nickserv when you logon
<intelikey> eagles0513875 very good.
<eagles0513875> woooh hitting 42fps with wow in window mode
<dilipgarg> I am going to setup Squid on my hardy heron distro. Can i install Squid (as a server) and use for the same computer as a client also? Or do I need a dedicated system for Squid?
<dilipgarg> I'll be using squid just for my home use and perhaps two users
<intelikey> you know.  squid is one server i have never played with...
<dilipgarg> what proxy server do you use then
<intelikey> i don't
<intelikey> unless you are using the word proxy to refer to a gateway
<dilipgarg> uh oh. well, i have seen what happens when you chat on java based chat rooms with none of these anonymous proxy settings.. people just get all the details about your ip address, location.. and what not
<dilipgarg> so i am seriously considering methods to sort of anonymize myself during browing online
<intelikey> dilipgarg tor ?
<intelikey> !tor
<ubottu> TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<dilipgarg> looks good. i am reading its FAQ
<Pici> !cloak
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<dilipgarg> Pici, intelikey: Does that mean looking for cloaks is a better option? though I dont use IRC channels at all apart from the kubuntu chat..
<Pici> dilipgarg: Well the cloak is only valid on freenode, so its up to you.
<dilipgarg> freenode.. pls explain
<intelikey> dilipgarg probably not for "when you chat on java based chat rooms" <<<  irc is not generally java based.
<Pici> !freenode
<ubottu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<Pici> Anyway, I'm supposed to be asleep
<intelikey> Pici go to sleep.
<dilipgarg> ah.. then its entirely not helpful to me :)
<Pici> ;)
<intelikey> :)
<dilipgarg> good night Pici
<dilipgarg> intelikey: tor still works for anonymizing my internet traffic.. right
<intelikey> right
<dilipgarg> lovely.
<intelikey> dilipgarg what he was pointing out is that some irc servers ban it all togather, while some allow it but specific channels in the system may ban it's use.   so it's not the best aproach for irc in most cases.   however you were not asking about irc in particular so i sujested tor.
<dilipgarg> yes, I got that intelikey :)
<Nigel> hi goodnight
<dilipgarg> thanks again for the explanation
<intelikey> you bet.
<dilipgarg> hehe
<Nigel> I have a problem with my installation of mysql and apache , can anyone help ?
<intelikey> Nigel i can point at the wiki  but that's about it.
<intelikey> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Nigel> I think a more pertinent issue is that..
<Nigel> I think I've messed things up.. is there any way I can just get everything out and start over..
<intelikey> apt-get remove --purge
<Nigel> i've done that..
<Nigel> but now that i re install
<Nigel> aka
<Nigel> apt-get install mysql apache2
<Nigel> There isn't /etc/init.d/apache2 or mysql..
<intelikey> Nigel did the setup process error out ?     sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Alucard_Hellsing> k i still cant install firefox 3
<Nigel> nope , no errors..
<Alucard_Hellsing> when i  sudo apt-get install firefox i get    Setting up firefox (2.0.0.16+1nobinonly-0ubuntu0.7.10)
<intelikey> Nigel   dpkg -l | grep apache2
<Nigel> I've done it...
<Nigel> But what does that do ?
<intelikey> lists package state
<intelikey> if they start with    ii  you are ok.
<Nigel> would you like to see the output ?
<intelikey> do they all start with   ii   ?
<Nigel> yep
<Nigel> they all start with ii
<intelikey> then no.
<intelikey> ok have a look at this one.     dpkg -L apache2-common | grep init.d
<Nigel> well..its executed , but there's no output
<intelikey> Nigel ok.   there was an    apache2-common   in the previous list.
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> there was apache2-common in the first list though ?
<Nigel> apache2.2 common
<intelikey> ok use that package name in the second command
<intelikey> mine is not 2.2 so...  ;/
<Nigel> still no output
<Nigel> for the command
<intelikey> well there is the problem.  apache*-common is supposed to install the init script
<Nigel> dpkg -l apache2.2-common | grep init.d
<intelikey>    ^
<intelikey> not -l   -L
<intelikey> case sensitive
<Nigel> oh..
<Nigel> oh ..there's an output now...
<intelikey> shows the init svript ?
<Nigel> and its
<Nigel> yes
<Nigel> can I do the same I've done here for mysql ?
<intelikey> ok.  you can use force reinstall to get it to extract that script from the package.
<intelikey> yes you can
<dilipgarg> duh. after installing tor my internet traffic is anonymous but i cant logon to that java based chat room at all..
<dilipgarg> access denied :)
<Nigel> how do I force re-install ?
<intelikey> Nigel   sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2.2-common     and see if the init script doesn't appear in /etc/init.d/
<intelikey> dilipgarg they may block tor ?
<Nigel> lemme check for it now
<dilipgarg> intelikey: yea, it could be the case
<intelikey> dilipgarg or you may have not configured something right ?
 * intelikey ducks
<Nigel> intelikey , the file is not there..
<dilipgarg> nopes, my ip address has changed from 66.. to 88..
<intelikey> Nigel ok.  that would be a bug in the package.
<Nigel> i see..
<intelikey> Nigel i would sujest opening that package and manually extracting the init script as a work around.
<Nigel> where are the packages stored after they are downloaded ?
<intelikey> Nigel do you use "mc" ?    it's really handy for things like that
<Nigel> I don't.. what is it ?
<intelikey> Nigel /var/cache/apt/archives/
<intelikey> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-8ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2059 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<dilipgarg> intelikey: just checked. i can still log on to the other java based chat room.. but not the first one. I guess all of the people there are super duper hackers!
<Nigel> sudo apt-get install mc ?
<intelikey> cli based file manager with builtin features for handling many file types
<intelikey> Nigel i would.
<Nigel> intelikey , I've installed it...
<intelikey> especally useful for copying out a single file from a .deb
<intelikey> Nigel   sudo mc    navigate to the package  and to /etc/init.d in the other tab  then get the script out of the package by decending into it as if it was just a dir.
<Nigel> k , lemme try that
<fulat2k> eekk... now my usb devices aren't detected...
<fulat2k> any idea what's wrong?
<fulat2k> i can't see from /var/log/messages it's detected by the kernel.  somehow kde's daemon isn't automounting it
<Nigel> Its in apache2.2-common right ?
<intelikey> Nigel yep
<Nigel> its worked !
<intelikey> Nigel of course.    now please file a bug report on that package.
<intelikey> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<intelikey> cause it needs fixed.
<Nigel> I will..
<Nigel> but I have more problems I believe..
<Nigel> foremost , how am I going to wake up in 2 hours...
<Nigel> and more importantly..
<Nigel> I forgot my password for mysql..
<Nigel> Will uninstalling with a -purge then installing again allow me to reset my password ?
<silvia> Hey guys. Can anyone help me? I'm following the steps on the wifidocs how-to to get my broadcom wireless working under the ndiswrapper. One of the steps involves checking /etc/iftab but my distro (ubuntu hardy with kde) doesn't seem to have it. Am I missing something?
<MacAnthony> Nigel: http://mirror.yandex.ru/mirrors/ftp.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html#resetting-permissions-unix
<dilipgarg> silvia: isnt there an alternative for kde version of kubuntu, for that instruction specifically?
<Nigel> and what about phpmyadmin
<Nigel> last but not least..
<MacAnthony> what about it?
<Nigel> well
<MacAnthony> to install it?
<silvia> If there is it's not mentioned... I hoped someone could tell me one :-)
<Nigel> I installed it
<Nigel> and I found the folder where it was..
<silvia> I'm supposed to be checking for the existence of an entry for wlan0
<Nigel> and then i moved it to /var/www/
<Nigel> and it worked..
<MacAnthony> ok
<Nigel> but i never got in to check to see if its working..
<dilipgarg> silvia: checking
<Nigel> is what I done there right ?
<MacAnthony> so you connect to localhost/<phpMyAdminDir>
<Nigel> yes..
<MacAnthony> not sure if you have to change the phpMyAdmin config as I have never installed the package from the ubuntu .deb
 * intelikey takes a much needed break    "FOOD"
<Nigel> hmm..
<MacAnthony> what happens when you run phpMyAdmin?
<Nigel> well..
<Nigel> everything starts as it should..
<Nigel> but I haven't been able to get in..
<Nigel> (lost password)
<Nigel> to see if it really works
<MacAnthony> ok, follow the link I sent before
<MacAnthony> http://mirror.yandex.ru/mirrors/ftp.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html#resetting-permissions-unix
<Nigel> Already there..
<Nigel> thanks
<MacAnthony> by default, I don't think it uses a password though
<MacAnthony> hmm
<MacAnthony> not sure
<MacAnthony> mine has a password
<dilipgarg> silvia: it's here /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<MacAnthony> what broadcom driver? I just installed bcm43xx-fwcutter package to get mine to work
<silvia> MacAnthony: I used to use fwcutter, but I got very frustrated over many issues (abysmal connection speed, frequent drops, disconnecting and not reconnecting...) so I decided to 'downgrade' it to a ndiswrapper solution
<silvia> dilipgarg: Thanks! I'll try it"
<dilipgarg> you are welcome
<HaSH> hello all. im having issues with setting up wpa2 on kubuntu 8.04
<HaSH> under systemsettings>network> there is no option to set a wpa key only wep....
<HaSH> !wpa
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MacAnthony> WiCD supports wpa
<HaSH> i have the knetwork manager installed...but i dont have any wireless options in there
<HaSH> what is WiCD MacAnthony
<HaSH> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<MacAnthony> wicd is an alternative network manager
<HaSH> i JUST installed kubuntu.....wpa worked flawlessly on mandriva 2008.1
<intelikey> !info wicd
<ubottu> Package wicd does not exist in hardy
<HaSH> :(
<MacAnthony> I started using it a while ago since in Fiesty, I couldn't get knetwork manager to list available wireless networks
<HaSH> E: Couldn't find package wircd
<MacAnthony> http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<MacAnthony> there is a repository you can add from there
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<HaSH> oh bah. i dont want to compile and install it!
<MacAnthony> you don't have to compile it
<HaSH> i wonder why wpa support is so bad in kubuntu.....
<intelikey> insecure
<HaSH> wpa is?.
<HaSH> or wpa2 to be exact
<intelikey> so i hear
<HaSH> wpa2 is WAY more secure then wep
<jack48> more secure
<HaSH> so without using 3rd party repos or compiling from source...im out of luck?...
<HaSH> knetwork manager only has options for wired. not wireless
<jack48> then use term
<jack48> iwconfig iwlist etc
<intelikey> HaSH i think there is a native solution,   but i don't know it.   did you visit the wifi page ?
<HaSH> yea. ive looked it over...it only says to use knetwork manager
<HaSH> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo/Kubuntu
<HaSH> not trying to flame....but on mandriva 2008.1....it was very simple...all i had to do was select wpa/wpa2 from a drop down menu and enter my key.....
<bob3213243_> Hey, for some reason my mute button on my laptop stopped working. It pops up and says it muted but it doesn't adjust the volume settings at all. I can go to the mixer and mute it or turn it down. So I'm thinking there is a disconnect between the volume button software and the actual volume.
<HaSH> and i figured since kubuntu is such a user friendly distro...it would be just as easy...if not more.
<intelikey> HaSH http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant   ???
<HaSH> ill look it over
<HaSH> i still cant get this wpa to work :(
<Nigel> MacAnthony , I've gone through the entire instruction..and hte passwords haven't changed
<z0d14k> I earlier versions of kubuntu, I used ksynaptic, but can't find it in Hardy.  Is it out there or is there a replacement for it now?
<z0d14k> I want to stop the accidental clicks and drags on my touchpad.
<z0d14k> I found drag sensitivity in the settings, but it would be pretty convenient if I could stop the accidental clicks.
<gkffjcs> hi all, If I am in a bash prompt and quickly want to find out what the free/total space is on the partiton that the current directory is on how do I do that?
<HaSH> gkffjcs: df
<HaSH> df -h is what i normally use
<gkffjcs> thanks!
<gkffjcs> what about if I want to know how large a directory is? essentially the total size for all the files in it and it's subdirs combined?
<intelikey> du
<intelikey> if all you want is the pwd    du -sh
<gkffjcs> thanks. df didn't work for ftpfs so Ille have to use the du trick insted i guess.
<intelikey> df -ha      maybe
<intelikey> note  df == disk free      du == disk usage
<gkffjcs> ah, thanks!
<gkffjcs> no, that didn't work right, it says I have 1000 gig and 7.5T which is retarded.
<HaSH> bah. wpa and kubuntu have HORRIBLE support.
<gkffjcs> one of the ftp volumes is the h drive for my university, I have a limit of 50mb but it's possible that the actual drive is 7.5T is there a way to get my current disk quota?
<intelikey> gkffjcs umm yeah.   but i don't know it.
<gkffjcs> allright, no biggie.
<Kraplax> hi guys
<Kraplax> i installed qtparted and tried to launch it, but it only complains about "qtparted: cannot connect to X server :0.0"
<Kraplax> Kubuntu 8.04 KDE3.5.9
<Kraplax> what should i do?
<gkffjcs> can you hard link a directory on ext3? I keep getting hard link not allowed for directory. This link is on the same fs so that shouldn't be the problem.
<intelikey> gkffjcs hardlinking dirs in general is not a good idea
<intelikey> you can symlink them
<gkffjcs> what I want to do is mount a second file system over a dir and then still gain access to it via the hard link with I have read should be possible.
<intelikey> gkffjcs short answer "no."    long answer is "it's very complicated but is possable"
<intelikey> gkffjcs why not use unionfs ?
<intelikey> yo can mount on a dir and still access it's inodes as well as the newly mounted fs
<Kernel> hmm i now have wireless options in knetwork manager..but its not letting me set a static ip
<gkffjcs> what is unionfs? sounds like it might be helpful
<intelikey> !info unionfs-utils
<ubottu> Package unionfs-utils does not exist in hardy
<intelikey> !find unionfs
<ubottu> Found: funionfs, unionfs-source, unionfs-tools
<intelikey> !info unionfs-tools
<ubottu> unionfs-tools (source: unionfs): Tools to manage unionfs filesystems. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4+debian-7 (hardy), package size 67 kB, installed size 152 kB
<gkffjcs> nice! thanks!
<intelikey> welcome
<gkffjcs> unionfs -h
<gkffjcs> whoops
<intelikey> heh.   /exec unionfs -h     "might" have worked   :)))
<intelikey> although gkffjcs it's generally a better idea to use    man <command>     than ramdomly testing the -h switch on things youre not familear with.     -h  is  --help in some things  but it's not in all thing.
<intelikey> hehhe    for q in /*bin/* ;do $q -h ;done      :S
<gkffjcs> yeah, but it's garanteed in any fuse file system though, so safe bet
<Barvinok> how to enter Administrator Mode for System Settings applet in KDE4? There's no such button as per documentation.
<intelikey> Barvinok might be better to ask in the kde4 support channel.
<intelikey> !kde4
<Barvinok> ok, thanks
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<|Blah|> well i cannot figure out how to do wpa + knetworkmanager + static ip...so for now i guess i can have my router give me the ip using thismac addy.
<intelikey> hmmm is the count right ?    24951 packages in hardy now ?
<intelikey> !find .*
<ubottu> Found: abiword-common, abiword-gnome, abiword-help, abiword-plugins, abiword-plugins-gnome (and 24946 others)
<intelikey> guess it is....
<silvia> So.. I've been fiddling with ndiswrapper but I can't seem to get it working... it absolutely refuses to recognize my hardware even though the driver is already installed... I'm at a loss at what to do. Anyone has experience in it? By the way... it's a broadcom (surprise, surprise...)
 * intelikey wonders if he can even get his atheros wifi card working in dapper...
<silvia> intelikey: I've ssen stuff on atheros cards including dapper... I'm pretty sure but I can't quote off the top of my head where I saw it... I've been swimming through wireless how-tos like mad this past week
<intelikey> silvia ah  thanks for the heads up.       i may go see what i can find.    i have not yet ever tried to get it to work.   no wireless network here.
<ZeroOP> so i have a question, how do i make konqueror go away?
<ZeroOP> i've tried the Add/Remove Programs thing
<ZeroOP> but it's still popping up O.0
<intelikey> sudo apt-get remove konqueror
<ZeroOP> ahh right, thanks
<ZeroOP> <--- new to Linux/Ubuntu/Kubuntu
 * intelikey whaches his kde-core go with it....
<intelikey> watches
<ZeroOP> i'm in that process of debating between KDE and Gnome
<intelikey> ZeroOP one good idea,   sudo apt-get install xterm twm    first.   so if you happen to take down the wrong package you should still have a gui    "of sorts"   to fix it from
<ZeroOP> hmm, intresting
<ZeroOP> kk <3
<ZeroOP> i have no idea what yer talking about but it's a good idea to have a backup
<intelikey> yep
<ZeroOP> <--- Linux Noob.
<ZeroOP> i've lived on windows my whole life
<intelikey> there are many desktop environments avalable in linux   you are not limited to "kde and gnome"
<ZeroOP> lol
<ZeroOP> the last thing i want right now is to be confused
<ZeroOP> ;)
<kg> ZeroOP: you can install both gnome and KDE onto the same linux setup, and try them both at the same time
<chipbuddy> i've had some really bad experiences with the ati restricted drivers. so i don't want to turn them on. But my interface is really sluggish... is there any way i can get my gui to run smoother? this is all without desktop effects
<kg> ZeroOP: you know, being in the *K*ubuntu channel of course you'll get people encouraging you to use KDE :P
<intelikey> blackbox fluxbox icewm icewm95 openbox windowmaker jwm twm fvwm xfce4 enlightenment#   just to name a few of them.
<chipbuddy> intelikey: was that for me?
<intelikey> chipbuddy no.  @ ZeroOP
<ZeroOP> i know
<ZeroOP> i'm running Gnome also
<ZeroOP> in this install
<ZeroOP> :)
<intelikey> chipbuddy using the vesa driver ?
<ZeroOP> i'm in the #ubuntu channel too ;)
<intelikey> !enter | ZeroOP especally in the other channel
<ubottu> ZeroOP especally in the other channel: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kg> ZeroOP: lol good luck deciding
<chipbuddy> intelikey: i don't think so, how do i tell?
<ZeroOP> thank you
<intelikey> chipbuddy   grep vesa /etc/X11/xorg.*
<ZeroOP> i'm trying not to, i have a bad habbit of many short lines
<kg> ZeroOP: i would say one thing - KDE is very configurable - you can make it behave like windows, or macs, or like gnome
<chipbuddy> intelikey nothing
<intelikey> chipbuddy then you probably arent.
<ZeroOP> i'm noticing that, i'm also seeing it defaults to look at like vista ;)
<chipbuddy> intelikey: hmm... synaptic says i have xserver-xorg-video-vesa and vga installed
<intelikey> chipbuddy you might try it.  but i'm not sure it will help you any.      i only have one ati vidio and it doesn't like    well anything really.  not the propritary nor the free drivers...
<intelikey> chipbuddy yeah installed != in use tho
<chipbuddy> intelikey: so what do you do? just live with slow and choppy windows?
<kg> ZeroOP: the more fancy looks is more for KDE 4 -- but for stability purposes, i still recommend KDE 3
<intelikey> chipbuddy heh i use the console  lol
<justin_> ey
<kg> ZeroOP: but of course, if you want to be adventurous, i highly recommend you play around with KDE 4.1 when it gets released end of this month. it's pretty cool
<chipbuddy> intelikey i never quite got that... how do you use the internet?
<chipbuddy> intelikey for example read fark
<intelikey> chipbuddy those that know me know that i go many days without even starting a gui.     like on this box right now.   no gui.
<justin_> im back
<ZeroOP> i'm on whatever it downloaded when i did apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<ZeroOP> lol
<ZeroOP> which is what someone on the other channel told me to do when i said i wanted kde.
<ZeroOP> ok
<chipbuddy> intelikey: i'm jealous. i'm not quite at that point yet.
<ZeroOP> one thing i liked about gnome was the control-alt-arrow changed desktops.
<Kernel> hello all...am i crazy or is xmms not availible anymore?
<Kernel> xmms does not exist..and xmms2 doesnt seem to be xmms...
<Jucato> Kernel: you're not crazy. xmms is no longer developed
<Kernel> i know
<Jucato> so yes, it's not available in the repos anymore
<Kernel> but it should still be availible to me
<Kernel> that sucks.
<chipbuddy> why are there such problems with graphics cards? because the vendors won't open the drivers?
<Kernel> xmms is my fav..and im aware of ALL the other players.
<intelikey> ZeroOP that is the most common advice.   "install the *buntu-desktop package"   but there are other meta packages that are often more what the costumor wants.    both  gnome and kde meta packages give a more pure "gnome" or pure "kde" experance than the *buntu-desktop that gets sujested.
<Kernel> but ive been using xmms for 5 freaking years and would like to continue too
<Kernel> :(
<kg> ZeroOP: if you're on 8.04, you should be on KDE 3... you can configure hot keys in KDE 3 too, but that's up to you to decide if it's worth the trouble :)
<kg> ZeroOP: actually, i believe KDE 3 have their own keystrokes to switch desktops
<intelikey> Kernel when that happens in linux   normally the person picks up the source and "forks" it.
<ZeroOP> i know mouse wheel on empty desktop does it
<ZeroOP> but i'm never at empty dekstop
<Kernel> yea. i know....but ive never seen a distro just drop it.
<Kernel> they still over it....
<Kernel> *offer
<Jucato> ZeroOP: you can add a keyboard shortcut like that in KDE
<Kernel> this is a huge disapointment for me
<intelikey> Kernel also of note.   an older .deb of xmms would probably install and work on your newer system.   if you want to go there.
<Kernel> i do!
<ZeroOP> thanks all for the help
<ZeroOP> i'm goning to be playing around with KDE/Gnome for a couple days :)   but now it's bed time
<intelikey> it's not "recommended"   so you are on your own with it.   but  think it will work ok
<Kernel> intelikey: where could i even find a old deb for it?
<intelikey> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<intelikey> check the link   ^
<kg> ZeroOP: you're welcome - i hope you find the one you like the most
<ZeroOP> thank you!
<ZeroOP> good night!
<Kernel> all i see is xmms2 stuff
<intelikey> you are in hardy.  go to edgy
<Kernel> ah duhhh...
<Kernel> my bad
<intelikey> or even older
<Kernel> is there a good reason why xmms has been abolished?
<intelikey> one other thing i might point out.   you may have to mark that package as "hold" to keep the updates from removing it for you.
<Kernel> ie....lots of known vulns
<Kernel> yea. im a die hard xmms fan lol.......none of the other players feel right ;)
<intelikey> that i don't know.    but not developed   i.e. no support at all. not even if it does have bugs/security holes...
<Kernel> yea
<Kernel> anyways...if i am getting up for work in the am i need to goto bed
<Kernel> thanks for the helps guys
<intelikey> welcome
<silvia> Folks... using ndiswrapper -a (device number) should force ndiswrapper to recognize it as the hardware and, therefore, make it show up in ndiswrapper -l, right? or not?
<spiel_mit_feuer> hmm
<spiel_mit_feuer> there we go
<spiel_mit_feuer> got my name back
<intelikey> if i have a system that is mounted "nosuid" and the root account is locked, how can i gain root access ?
<roberto> alguien sabe como entrar al canal del mirc ????????????
<intelikey> /join <blah>
<silvia> Folks... using ndiswrapper -a (device number) should force ndiswrapper to recognize it as the hardware and, therefore, make it show up in ndiswrapper -l, right? or not?
<gukkels> Hi! Can anyone give me link on something like "STEP-BY-STEP HOWTO - how to tranfer existing ubuntu on new larger drive"? I suspect it is trivial task, but I found nothing on google.
<jussi01> gukkels: you just want to do a straight copy across?
<jussi01> gukkels: something like this? http://encodable.com/tech/blog/2006/10/30/Ubuntu_Linux_Hard_Drive_Upgrade
<gukkels> I partitioned new disk, and made the copy of my old hard. But it seems that there are some tricks need to be done. After I boot from new HD my root fs become r/o.
<jussi01> gukkels: have a look at the link I gave you :)
<intelikey> make a linux filesystem  on the disk     mke2fs -Cj /dev/sdb1      mount the disk    mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt    copy the data over      tar --one-file-system -cf - / | tar -xf - -C /mnt        edit your fstab accordingly  and reinstall grub for the new system.
<intelikey> short example    ^
 * jussi01 hugs intelikey
<gukkels> Yes, it looks so.
<gukkels> intelikey, yes, also I changed uuids in fstab, edited grub's config, but root fs remains r/o. It confuses me.
<intelikey> did you reinstall grub ?
<gukkels> intelikey, sure.
<intelikey> you may even need to rebuild the initramfs image
<intelikey> i think i have ran into that too
<gukkels> intelikey, Oh. Where I can read about this?
<intelikey> gukkels simple fix for working with the new system    mount -o remount,rw /          and as to your Q  man mkinitramfs
<intelikey> but you probably need to make sure that / is the new disk and not the old one.
<intelikey> cat /proc/mounts   should help there
<intelikey> gukkels also if your copy process was successful   you can just mount the new root over the old one for working on it.
<intelikey> better populate /dev first tho
<intelikey> that was kind of an after thought... word to the wise.
<intelikey>            hey   nice bug   OSF.8759
<intelikey> http://encodable.com/tech/blog/2006/10/30/Ubuntu_Linux_Hard_Drive_Upgrade
<gukkels> Thanks to all, gone read docs and make experiments
 * gukkels  gone read docs and make experiments
<intelikey> from the official ubuntu docs   "If you are going to trade files in a Windows world, you'll need to scan those fies for viruses. You won't get infected, but you may help infect someone else."     excuse me.  when i used windows it was my responsability to check what i put on it and keep virii out.   so why is it now my responsability to keep other peoples boxen clean.   let them progect their own OS like i was told to!
<intelikey> protect even
<sea4ever> Does Wine naturally have low FPS?
<intelikey> source   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Linuxvirus
<baudthief> sea4ever: runs fine for me
<sea4ever> hrm. Maybe Wine needs something
<intelikey> ferment ?
<intelikey> bad joke.
<baudthief> intelikey: you're fired :p
<intelikey> :(
<baudthief> sea4ever: you're also fired :P
 * baudthief fucks off appropriately
<sea4ever> Ah,found the problem. I think.
<dsmith_> superkaramba is a crap package
<dsmith_> intelikey fired? The horror
<dsmith_> 0309:22 good point!
<silvia_> Hey folks... I could still use a hand. After fighting an epic battle with ndiswrapper I finally got it recognizing my hardware (or so I think...) but now iwconfig shows no wlan0... therefore I can't really use it... any ideas or tips? Btw... I'm trying to use ndis because fwcutter isn't really an option it's slow to a halt and drops frequently.
<zxy_64> what about wpa_supplicant
<silvia_> zxy_64: that was to me?
<silvia_> guess not...
<incorrect> hello,  I am trying to locate how i can configure which apps are loaded at session start
<silvia_> Hey folks... I could still use a hand. After fighting an epic battle with ndiswrapper I finally got it recognizing my hardware (or so I think...) but now iwconfig shows no wlan0... therefore I can't really use it... any ideas or tips? Btw... I'm trying to use ndis because fwcutter isn't really an option it's slow to a halt and drops frequently.
<jussi01> !autostart | incorrect
<ubottu> incorrect: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<XenThraL> Hi, I'm having trouble installing my nvidia driver
<XenThraL> how do I get the restricted drivers manager to do it for me?
<kg-away> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<XenThraL> ty
<kg-away> that might help :) if you still have questions just ask
<XenThraL> yeah
<XenThraL> it doesnt appear on the list
<kg-away> your card?
<XenThraL> this is very odd, everything was fine until a few days ago
<XenThraL> no on the 'hardware drivers' list
<XenThraL> theres nothing
<kg-away> what card are you using?
<mcw>  I am trying to setup a home studio does anyone know a reasonably priced audio interface thas supports asio
<XenThraL> quadro fx 1400
<mcw> I am using ubuntu studio
<jussi01> mcw: m-audio stuff is good
<mcw> ok
<mcw> is e-mu any good
<mcw> they seem comparable
<mcw> but on there home page it doesnt look like they support asio
<XenThraL> I managed to get it working with the nvidia-glx-new-envy driver
<jussi01> mcw: Id suggest asking the ubuntu studio mailing list - they will know and give good recomendations
<mcw> ok
<XenThraL> except that every single 3D program segfaulted when it exited
<mcw> hammerfall is too expensive but I know they work
<zxy_64> silvia_: yes, that was to you
<XenThraL> kg-away: any ideas why its not on the list?
<kg-away> XenThraL: you're sure that you're using the nvidia drivers? can you use compiz etc?
<XenThraL> well at the moment I'm using 'nv'
<XenThraL> cause nvidia-xgl-new just crashes on boot
<XenThraL> and nvidia-xgl-new-envy crashes with 3D programs
<kg-away> XenThraL: that would be why - you need to change that to "nvidia", because nv is the open source driver without 3D
<silvia_> zxy_64: oh... tell me more.
<XenThraL> I just changed it back to nv, from nvidia
<kg-away> XenThraL: ohh i see i just got it lol sorry
<XenThraL> np
<XenThraL> any idea why it doesn't appear on the restricted drivers list?
<silvia_> zxy_64: because ubuntu defaulted to using fwcutter which was disastrous... the only alternative I knew was ndis... and I think I actually got around it...
<kg-away> XenThraL: no idea - but the closed-source driver does support your card - it's on NVidia's website
<silvia_> zxy_64: only problem is something is still off...
<silvia_> zxy_64: for instance... wlan0 isn't showing in iwconfig
<silvia_> zxy_64: and I'm not savvy enough to hammer it back into working... right now I'm bridging my other laptop's wireless connection to use it wired in this one.
<kg-away> XenThraL: pastebin your xorg.conf and the log of xorg the next time you boot into 'nvidia'... i dunno if I can help, but i'm willing to try
<XenThraL> ok
<XenThraL> going to restart X then
<XenThraL> oh just quick question
<XenThraL> which driver should I install anyways - the one with 'envy' on the name or just glx-new ?
<kg-away> XenThraL: i have no idea - it really depends on your system. usually though, i depend on the envyng utility to choose for me
<XenThraL> envyng?
<kg-away> XenThraL: but even so I've even seen envyng mess up before (though much rarer)
<XenThraL> unsure what envyng is?
<XenThraL> the restricted driver thingy?
<kg-away> XenThraL: it's a tool that helps you install proprietry graphics driver
<XenThraL> yeah just saw it in the package list
<XenThraL> hell gonna give that a try
<kg-away> XenThraL: ok - tell me how it goes
<XenThraL> yeah it picked the envy ones
<mcw> how do you make pages go up in flames when you close them
<zxy_64> silvia_: my wireless card didnt work with anything else but wpa_supplicant did it immediately,   try to find some howto on the net
<drbobb> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<silvia_> Well... now that I've broken my interfaces... how can I repair them? I mean... getting it back to it's pristine original state so that I can try to wreck them some more? :-)
<schumbi> easiest way is to rename .kde  but than all other settings are gone too
<silvia_> Oh... sorry... I mean network interfaces... particularly wireless... thanks though :-)
<schumbi> silvia_: :-) are you using the knetworkmanager?
<silvia_> well.. it's running but I'm using the console to do my damage :-)
<schumbi> perhaps you may try ifdown to shut down and ifup to start it again   or did you use iconfig to change the hardare parameters?
<schumbi> silvia_: hardware
<silvia_> schumbi: I think I might have used it during one of the howtos........ :-)
<silvia_> schumbi: any way to revert it considering I have no idea what I did 26 hours ago when I started the trip into ndiswrapper land?
<schumbi> silvia_: are you connected to an ap and is transmission possible? perhaps something like ping 192.168.1.1 ?
<silvia_> schumbi: not really. I'm indirectly connected to an ap, so it doesn't really count. I'm connected through my wired, to another laptop which is bridging it's wireless connection.
<schumbi> silvia_: i would try to set all parameters to "auto" eg. iwconfig ath0 auto
<schumbi> silvia_: sounds funny ;-)
<silvia_> schumbi: It was a desperate idea... hehe... Actually right now kdenetworkmanager doesn't really see my wireless interface right now. I'll try the iwconfig auto right now.
<schumbi> silvia_: perhaps your network essid is hidden?
<jamal> hi all
<eagles0513875> hi
<schumbi> silvia_: i configred my wireless while i opend my ap    means, no encryption, no hidding of the essid and no mac filtering
<schumbi> hi eagles0513875
<silvia_> schumbi: iwconfig gave me an unknown command error. The essid isn't really hidden, that much I'm sure, the other laptop can see it fine. The problem really is that knm doesn't really see anything wireless wise
<schumbi> silvia_: you are sure that your essid isn't hidden? your other laptop may know what it should look after
<schumbi> silvia_: with iwlist  you are able to determine your parameters
<silvia_> schumbi: only kind of blocking I have is WPA encryption... but if we get that far I can disable it :-) Nope... it isn't hidden, I'm pretty sure... and anyway, there are about 5 other network aps around here that come on and off frequently in the radar and none of them are showing right now.
<schumbi> silvia_: that aounds some kind of strange to me
<silvia_> schumbi: I can assure you it's all kinds of strange... that's why I wanted something that resetted interfaces to their original settings.
<schumbi> silvia_: have you tried to reinstall knm?
<silvia_> schumbi: don't really think that will help... see iwconfig doesn't even list a wlan0... I really think it's deeper down... but if you think it will help
<schumbi> silvia_: perhaps it is named ath0 or so?
<silvia_> nope..
<silvia_> schumbi: nope, I got eht0 and lo... both not registering anything
<schumbi> si
<schumbi> silvia_: it sounds that there is no driver, your kernel doesn't know how to work with your card
<schumbi> silvia_: whats the name of your wireless chip?
<silvia_> it's a broadcom bcm94311 and yes... I've blacklisted every possible driver ubuntu would throw at me. I needed it in order to get ndiswrapper working...
<silvia_> schumbi: thing is... it only recognized the hardware now... and still not working :-P
<schumbi> silvia_: what das iwconfig show you?
<silvia_> schumbi: I sent it pvt not to flood the channel
<schumbi> well thanks :-)
<silvia_> schumbi: no problema! =)
<eagles0513875> im having issues with flash nonfree version 9 lol
<eagles0513875> can anyone help me with some flash issues im having
<sns>  I want to create the default look on KDE and then use kiosktool or something similar to lock it down so that user can't change it anymore. This is KDE 3. Can anyone help?
<schumbi> well i should work  bye
<sns> Anyone experienced with making default profiles for KDE? I need help doing a real simple profile where all modifications are - remove everything from taskbar except firefox icon, set screensaver, set a desktop icon
<sns> How can I disable right click in KDE? I want it disabled completely to deny user access to right click menus
<kg> sns: wow what kind of users is your client expecting? you're locking to system to browsing-only?
<sns> kg, it's getting locked down to browsing only
<sns> and we've got no idea what might be using this. it's public terminals
<sns> I would just use some "surf only" live cd thing if it wasn't for other custom requirements
<sns> such as printing
<kg> sns: i see - i haven't used kde 3 in ages, so i doubt i can help you here
<sns> can it be done in x?
<sns> I tried using kiosk-tools... but it didn't stop right clicking and was too difficult for me to customize and then lock down. So I realized that I just need to disable right click
<sns> and I'm good to go
<kg> sns: ever considered just getting single-click mice, like the apple ones?
<sns> Since I will be customizing the panel to only having a clock and the firefox icon on beforehand. also adding in screensaver and stuff like that
<sns> kg, There is no time for that right now I am afraid
<tictric> sns: I never cared for something like that but I'd look at xorg.conf
<sns> I am to have this ready by 15 and then on the plane to clone computers in the city they are being deployed
<kg> sns: the launch is soon?
<sns> yeah I got less than 3 hours on me to make this ready. Just need this last detail and then I can clone the pc
<kg> sns: i see - now i understand why you were so panicked last night with the hdtv issues lol
<XenThraL> kg: tried a lot of things
<XenThraL> saw some posts that dealt with the issue of segmentation fault in opengl
<sns> kg, long story short. I got the "pilot pc" at me here in the office, and there are 9 others at locations in a different city. I am to be going there by plane, leaving here at 15. Then this weekend I will make all other ones the same on location
<XenThraL> seems like its ubuntu's fault
<sns> tictric: I don't dare to touch xorg.conf anymore unless I am certain it will work haha
<sns> long story short - I got burnt badly many times yesterday
<sns> kg, I would have been starting working on this way way earlier. Problem was that the company who sold us the hardware wasn't able to deliver before yesterday
<kg> sns: apparently the kiosk admin tool was meant to do what you want - including disable right click
<ubuntu_> hi guys. i want to upgrade my kubuntu from 7.10 to 8.04. is there an option to do this ?
<ubuntu_> or i have to install from scratch ?
<sns> kg, problem with kiosk admin tool is that it takes the default KDE profile and does it's magic from that. So my customisations are gone and users have access to more than my "right click" trick will give them
<sns> I applied every single option in the kiosk admin tool and could still right click
<tictric> sns either you google yourself or you try this one http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Advanced_Mouse#Button_Remapping
<kg> sns: that's real weird - i'll take a look at the xorg.conf thing tictric suggested then
<sns> kg, tictric, I am looking at it too. Just a bit scared of messing with xorg.conf right now
<tictric> sns: I already looked xorg.conf is the wrong place
<tictric> afaict
<sns> Hm. So if I tell xorg.conf that mouse only have one button
<sns> it should be good to go?
<tictric> cp -a xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak and  happy trying
<sns> I'm frightened
<tictric> then you bit more than you can chew
<sns> tictric, tell me about it
<sns> xorg.conf does only have generic mouse stuff
<kg> lol tictric, were you here last night to watch sns tearing apart xorg.conf just to get his display working? :P
<kg> Option "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 8 9 10 11"
<kg> that's the default - i wonder what happens when you only have 1 :)
<sns> let's try
<sns> not much happened
<tictric> kg: no. Just as I said, I never cared for it before and said where I'd start looking
<tictric> But X is definitely the way to go
<tictric> man mouse could also give a clue
<sns> I need to brb in a hurry.
<kg> sns: nothing much happened doesn't say anything... i'm guessing your mouse is still a normal mouse?
<tictric> there's even a frontend or so to remap mouse buttons. Just can't remember the name of it
<kg> sns: there's also this option:   Option      "Buttons" "5"
<kg> sns: maybe changing that to '1' can help
<tictric> xmodmap -e 'pointer= 1'
<tictric> see what happens, but keep the fireman at hand :)
<tictric> you need to be su, obviously
<kg> lol don't be such a drama queen tictric... i reckon a fire extinguisher would be enough
<tictric> kg that always depends on the flame thrower :)
<tictric> on the other hand, if you do #xmodmap -e 'pointer= 3 2 1' you could them into insanity sns :P
<sns> it's still a normal mouse
<kg> tictric: lol that would definitely drive people crazy
<aleboco> hi guys, i opened a bug that is completely wrong, how can i adjust it?
<tayfun> hello room
<sns> hey I was able to disable right click menu on desktop
<sns> now I just need to do it on panel and I'm good
<tayfun> is there anyone from turkey or germany?
<tayfun> :)
<bolo> <--- germany
<tayfun> bolo wie gehst
<tayfun> :)
<bolo> yo passt scho^^ und dir ? :D
<tayfun> danke danke
<bolo> hey kannst mir mal kurz helfen? need icq auf ubuntu
<pag> !de | tayfun, bolo
<ubottu> tayfun, bolo: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kg> sns: just remove the panel and stick a firefox icon on the desktop
<sns> kg, stupid question. how do I remove panel?
<kg> sns: in kde3? i forgot actually... you can manually kill it by "killall kicker" if you want horrible last resort solutions lol
<sns> kg, but it won't be gone after a reboot haha
<kg> sns: i don't have kde 3 installed anywhere, so i really have no idea - you sure you can't just "right click" and remove?
<sns> yep tried that it doesn't give me the option
<user__> hi all
<sns> what if I did "apt-get remove kicker"
<kg> sns: LOL don't you dare
<sns> nah that would remove kde completely
<kg> sns: if you're thinking THAT desperately, you can actually tell KDE which programs to launch at startup i believe
<sns> I was thinking of making kicker no execute
<Amarilis> i'm trying to upgrade my kubuntu from 7.04 to 8.04. how can i do that ?
<kg> sns: lol you poor thing... calm down, we'll find a slightly better solution :P
<Amarilis> i tried this command: kdesu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" but nothing happend
<Jucato> sns: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Hidden%20configuration
<Amarilis> i even tried to upgrade using adept manager, but it's trying to upgrade to 7.10
<sns> Jucato: thanks. trying
<kg> sns: hey that link has exactly what you want!
<tayfun> somethin is wrong with my keyboard when i m writin he stop and suddenly he writtttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttes like that whats is it?
<Amarilis>  to upgrade from 7.04 to 8.04 do i need to upgrade first from 7.04 to 7.10 and then to 8.04 ?
<Jucato> yes
<sns> kg, yep it sure did :) now I only have one last problem
<kg> sns: lol man, you sure are full of problems :P so what's left?
<sns> Can still right click on firefox icon hmm is there any way I can make this icon the god of all icons that can not and will not be removed by users
<kg> sns: just change the permissions of the link
<kg> sns: so that it's non-writeable
<kg> sns: but still readable and executable
<sns> did that but it's still able to being moved to trash
<kg> oh also, you need to change the Desktop folder so that it's non-writeable, because the unix filesystem is unique such that if the directory's filesystem is writeable, you can still move the file
<kg> sns: i wasn't making sense ^ was i? neways, can you still move the file to trash after making the Desktop folder non-writeable?
<sns> kg, yep
<kg> that's weird... show me the ls -l of the Desktop folder with the icon please
<sns> --w--------
<Jucato> just make the icon owned by root but executable by others...
<Jucato> that way you won't have to mess with the ~/Desktop folder itself
<sns> I am restarting kde as it might be some cache thing
<sns> did make root owner
<sns> doh
<sns> I can still delete it but it messed up icons
<kg> sns it's still writeable by the owner
<kg> you want to make make it executeable and readable, but not writeable by everyone
<kg> a+rx & a-w
<sns> ahh of course
<sns> can still move to trash
<kg> jucato: interestingly, as long as the Desktop folder is writeable, you can move any of its files to any other folder you have write access to
<kg> what about the Desktop folder sns... ls -l in home dir
<sns> and now it's just x x x x
<kg> the Desktop folder as well?
<sns> desktop still has a lot of permissions
<sns> you want it to be just -r ?
<kg> no, a-r
<kg> oope
<kg> sns: a-w
<kg> sns: it needs executable and read, otherwise you won't be able to enter the directory
<sns> dr-xr-xr-x
<sns> is that correct?
<kg> yeah, try now
<sns> haaha sweet it's working
<kg> so you're all set? :)
<sns> just need to back this up
<sns> still got a bit more than an hour
<kg> haha ok - have you remembered all the steps needed yet?
<kg> i highly suggest you make a script for it - will make your life easier in your other 9 computers
<sns> kg, fresh install of ubuntu, unpack tar archive with all info
<Jucato> kg: um.. right...
<kg> sns oh right - since it's identical machines, you can just untar hey
<tictric> kg, by the looks of it you're having the time of your life?
<kg> sns: anyway, can you really launch firefox even though the icon is not readable?
<sns> nope looking at it now
<kg> tictric: i so badly need a job hey. lol
<sns> kg, I just made it readable and that did the trick
<sns> can't delete it now
<kg> sns: isn't that what you wanted??
<sns> yes that's why I am happy
<kg> lol that's good... must feel good, especially when you have free time
<sns> now just another issue I'm having and I should be allll good
<bolo> anybody german here?
<kg> sns: lol another "one last issue"? how many of those do you have?? ;)
<sns> kg, I think this is the last one actually
<sns> it's pretty simple
<Jucato> !de | bolo
<ubottu> bolo: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sns> I need firefox to open pdf files in the browser
<Jucato> sns: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Integrate_Firefox_with_KDE#PDF:_KPDF
<kg> sns: by the way, did you disable the shortcut to katapult?
<sns> kg, I think so. where is it and what is it?
<Jucato> Alt+Space?
<sns> these computers will only have a mouse
<Jucato> Alt+Space <-- no mouse :)
<sns> no keyboard <-- no Alt+Space
<kg> sns: yep, as jucato said... you'll be able to launch any application with katapult
<kg> sns: no keyboard??
<Jucato> (or Alt+F2... but that only gets nice in 4.1)
<sns> kg, yes
<Jucato> O.o
<looonger> will kde4.1 be the default kde in the next kubuntu release?
<Jucato> looonger: that's the plan. yes
<jussi01> !intrepid-#kubuntu-kde4
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<kg> sns: lol ok then, you're safe :P
<ubunturos> when I log on to kubuntu 8.04.1 compiz crashes or the window decorator crashes
<ubunturos> this happens, when I login for the first time. After I log out and log in again, it restores to normal
<ubunturos> does anyone here face the same problem?
<engineer> nop
<sns> kg, is there any way where I can make kpdf's config files read only so that people can't mess with it?
<kg> sns: no idea - i don't have a kde3 machine to mess around with - maybe you can try it out and see what happens?
<lks>  i have a file in /var/backup but is not longer need and takes up too much space so i would like to delete that though it says i have no permission...how do i go about deleting it? thx
<sns> kg, I'd just need a plugin that stays inside firefox
<ckd> greetings
<ckd> i test the brandnew Kubuntu 8.10, i have no splashy only red/white screen, how can i anable splasy
<kg> sns: have you tried the link jucato provided??
<lks> how to enable permission to delete a file
<sns> kg, yes, it opens in a new window
<ckd> sudo chmod 777 filename
<sns> program opens
<ckd> @ kg
<sns> well I have to just live with this
<kg> ckd: huh?
<sns> thanks for your help
<ckd> how to enable permission to delete a file -> sudo chmod 777 filename
<kg> sns: sorry man, if i had a kde 3 machine i could have come up with something better
<sns> it's no worries. limitations on how much people can fuck with it
<lks> ckd cheers
<kg> ckd: 700 is enough, as long as you own the file
<kg> ckd: oh lol it wasn't meant for me was it?
<hannh> hi
<hannh> is there a fix for no sound after hibernate
<sns> now I just need autologin and take backup
<sns> still got 1 hour and ten mins
<hannh> yes/no/maybe so?
<kg> sns: autologin can be achieved in "system settings" i believe
<sns> kg yep :)
<hannh> fix for no sound after hibernate?
<hannh> or are we just taking it without lube on a release AGAIn..
<hannh> man ubuntu is worse then googles android sdk
<sns> wooo now just backup
<sns> thank you guys so much
<kg> sns: lol you're welcome... makes me wish i have a job too :)
<kg> sns: about the pdf thing... did you try mozplugger ( net-www/mozplugger ) from the wiki Jucato provided?
<sns> kg, yes
<kg> sns: did that actually work?? i might actually do the same for my own setup in the future
<sns> kg, it didn't. but I have to live with it
<sns> taking backups now
<sns> again: thanks a million. I have to go. be well
<Jucato> kg: there's a 2nd way mentioned, without using the plugin I think
<kg> Jucato: yeah, i'll prolly keep that page bookmarked for future reference, when i install a kde3 machine
<Jucato> I think there's a similar page in https://help.ubuntu.com/community
<Amarilis> guys, how do i upgrade from 7.10 to 804 from cd?
<Amarilis> i tried kdesu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" but nothing happend
<jussi01> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kg-away> gotta run - bbl :)
<kushou> hi
<kushou> is someone french here ?
<ubunturos> !fr | kushou:
<ubottu> kushou:: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<kushou> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<kushou> ubunturos: thanks
<testi> I have an intel centrino notebook and just plugged in a monitor, but i don't know how to activate it (clone or
<testi> extend desktop)
<laskk> hey is any method to downgrade from php5 to php 5
<laskk> i mean php 4
<ubunturos> kushou: bienvenir
<kushou> ubunturos: i don't know if you want to tell me welcome in french, but what you say mean nothing (like my english i think)
<ubunturos> kushou: I wanted to say 'welcome' in french.
<ubunturos> kushou: correct me, if I was wrong
<kushou> ^^, it is "bienvenue"
<ubunturos> kushou: thanks. I'll note that
<kushou> someone can help me ?
<kushou> i have a problem with Adept
<ubunturos> kushou: you can describe your problem, if someone has a solution, he/she'll reply
<kushou> (sorry if my english is not correct)
<ubunturos> kushou: go ahead, as long as people understand the context / the problem, they'll reply
<ckd> everybody install new ati driver witch kubuntu 8.10 ?
<ubunturos> kushou: I assume, the french channel, isn't very active, currently
<kushou> I wanna install Qt 4.4
<kushou> to program in C++
<coreymon77> hi everybody
<coreymon77> miss me?
<ubunturos> kushou: what error does adept report, when you try to do that?
<kushou> just a minut
<kushou> it's difficult for me to explain this in english
<ubunturos> kushou: ok
<kushou> depots mean something for you ?
<ubunturos> kushou: no, I don't know what depots is.
<ubunturos> kushou: Are you comfortable using the command line?
<kushou> depots backports etc ...
<ubunturos> (konsole?)
<ubunturos> kushou: you mean, repos backports?
<kushou> i can use it (konsole)
<kushou> i want to activate backports in adept
<ckd> help, cant install fglrx-driver with kubuntu 8.10
<ubunturos> kushou: start konsole and type 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<kushou> yes
<ubunturos> kushou: you can then, remove the '#' beside the backports URL
 * ubunturos is assuming, kushou, has the URL already listed, but in comments
<kushou> it's already done
<ubunturos> kushou: hmm, but you aren't able to get qt4 listed in the list of software packages, is it so?
<kushou> in "repos" (i think it's the translation of depots) it's the Qt 4.3.4
<kushou> with backports, normaly, it's the 4.4
<ubunturos> kushou: ok, and you want Qt 4.4 instead of that?
<kushou> yes
<ubunturos> kushou: ok.
<kushou> It's twice i install this
<kushou> 'QT 4.44
<kushou> *Qt 4.4
<kushou> yesterday, i have uninstall Qt 4.4 but i wouldn't
<kushou> hum
<kushou> how to explain
<ubunturos> kushou: I assume, then, you may have to download the tarball (.tar.gz) file and do a fresh install.
<Avenhawk> hi @ all^
<ubunturos> kushou: But I'm not good at helping you with that, since, I don't know much about it
<ubunturos> kushou: there's another channel called, #qt, where you can post this query, may be even in french, and get solutions
<kushou> yes, i wanna explain
<kushou> ok
 * Jucato is having a hard time understanding too...
<Jucato> kushou: if you ask in #qt, they will just probably tell you to ask in your distribution
<kushou> just a question
<kushou> can you go in adept
<Jucato> not right now. I'm not on Kubuntu
<kushou> ok
<Jucato> kushou: no one is answering you in #kubuntu-fr ?
<kushou> no one help
<kushou> every body ask questions
<Jucato> just need a bit of patience :)
<kushou> :)
<Jucato> kushou: you need Qt (it's Qt, not QT) for programming?
<kushou> Qt 4.4
<Jucato> yes, but for programming? not just running Qt apps?
<kushou> I participate in a competition
<kushou> for programming
<dilipgarg> !qt
<ubottu> Qt is the Qt (pronounced "cute") toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt 3 applications or libqt4-dev for Qt 4 applications. Qt 4.4 is available from hardy-backports
<Jucato> kushou: I think you need to install libqt4-dev
<kushou> done
<Jucato> then?
<kushou> but it's 4.3.4
<kushou> i need 4.4.0
<kushou> it's in backports
<kushou> activated
<Jucato> !info libqt4-dev hardy-backports
<ubottu> libqt4-dev (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 development files. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0-1ubuntu5~hardy1 (hardy-backports), package size 5619 kB, installed size 27928 kB
<kushou> but i haven't the update to 4.4
<Jucato> if you have hardy-backports, you will have 4.4.0
<Jucato> yes, enable hardy backports, then update and upgrade
<kushou> hardy-bachports are enabled
<slobad23> can i run kubuntu 64 bit on a 32 bit machine?
<jussi01> no
<kushou> i will update and upgrade again
<slobad23> but i can run 32 bit on  a 64 bit machine?
<kushou> can you tell me command line for this ?
<ubunturos> kushou: sudo apt-get update
<Avenhawk> i had something to say i am an old windowsuser and before amiga but Kubuntu (Linux) is awesome so many features and things to configure its like my old basics on C64 =))
<ubunturos> so, that updates to meta data of packages in the backports are obtained
<kushou> and for upgrade ?
<ubunturos> kushou: then, you could search for it using apt-cache search qt* (or qt-* or libqt*)
<ubunturos> kushou: for upgrade, sudo apt-get upgrade
<kushou> thancks
<kushou> -c
<kushou> 0 mis à jour, 0 nouvellement installés, 0 à enlever et 0 non mis à jour.
<Jucato> kushou: when you change something in the repositories, you have to "Fetch Updates" (in Adept) or run "sudo apt-get update" first to get a list of updates, then "sudo apt-get upgrade" to actually upgrade those packages
<kushou> it's the result of sudo apt-get upgrade
<kushou> 0 upadtes
<kushou> *updates
<Avenhawk> is there only english kubuntuchannel or a german too ?? dont think i dont like english , i love it but i am german its easier for me to question or answer in german ? so is a german channel and who can tell me the channel ? =))) it want be very nice from you guys
<Jucato> !de | Avenhawk
<ubottu> Avenhawk: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Avenhawk> thx !!!!
<byteme_> hey guys
<eross> what's a good fax program to use
<byteme_> my sister just did an upgrade to kde and now she cant get into kde after a reboot
<byteme_> what can i tell her to do?
<kushou> the last time i do update 4.3.4 > 4.4.0, i just enable backports, update apt-get and i have the updates, but now i haven't
<kushou> that is te exact problem
<kushou> *the
<byteme_> she is at the command prompt
<Avenhawk> start kdm or only kdm ?? have you tried it
<byteme_> ahh, no I told her to type kde
<byteme_> lol
<byteme_> ok I will try that
<Avenhawk> ok
<byteme_> ok, that didnt work either
<Avenhawk> hmm did you tried it for , make default session or restart x manager , or try do uninstall kde in other windowmanager and reinstall it =)
<byteme_> wow yeah, it just told her that kde is not installed
<Avenhawk> ah , ok ...now install it and it works
<kushou> Ok, i will try to solve my probleme on french forum, thanks to ubunturos and Jucato
<ubunturos> kushou: welcome.
<byteme_> now she gets another message
<Avenhawk> what kind of
<byteme_> E:dpkg was interupted
<byteme_> you must manually run "dpkg --configure -a" to correct the problem
<Avenhawk> ok that is an defect package you have to download again it , it broken or something in thw way to you , download again and reinstall all what you have done before
<byteme_> how do I do that?
<byteme_> we are newbies,      sorry
<Avenhawk> hehe me too , sry i dont can you help in this range i am only now somethnig of that on Redhat with RPM =) sry something else may help you in this question
<byteme_> ahh, ok well thank you
<Jucato> <byteme_> you must manually run "dpkg --configure -a" to correct the problem <-- run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" :)
<byteme_> lol   dud, gotcha
<Avenhawk> np , i only know that you can use apt-get remove package-name.dkp or apt-get install pakacge-name for install thats the only thing i know from dkp
<Avenhawk> ah he get it ok than greetz
<byteme_> ok, it did it and it says "done"
<byteme_> restart?
<Avenhawk> yes i think so
<Avenhawk> because it have to reconfigure and restart is always good =)
<byteme_> does she type in restart? or just hit reset on the computer?
<Avenhawk> no restart
<byteme_> ok
<Avenhawk> only restart
<Avenhawk> when you push the reset button you can , damage your hdd because its an interrupt to your hdd like a headcrash of a little kind of
<byteme_> wow ok
<byteme_> sweet
<Avenhawk> when you can restart normal only use the normal way , when nothing is gone so that the pc is broken down systen with the os is the reset butten the only last chance ^ try it only in the last way =)
<byteme_> its working now
<Avenhawk> nice one , greetings
<Avenhawk> i mean gratulations
<Avenhawk> lol my english is so bad
<byteme_> lol, oh wait.
<byteme_> (your fine)
<Avenhawk> thx...i try my best
<byteme_> "no command arguments supplied! Capital usage :KDEsudo[-u<runas>]"
<dilipgarg> Hello. Any Japanese fellows here? Just wanted to know what kind of download speeds do you guys get over KTorrent?
<byteme_> <command>KDESudo will now exit...
<Avenhawk> wow , ok ...hmmm seems a little bigger problem to be, i think...doesnt see this massage
<Avenhawk> before..i mean
<Jucato> !jp | dilipgarg
<ubottu> dilipgarg: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Jucato> byteme_: what command are you running?
<dilipgarg> Jucato: ty
<byteme_> just the one you gave me and then restarted PC with the reboot command
<Jucato> ah you already restarted?
<byteme_> yes
<Jucato> are you back in KDE? or still dumps you in the command line?
<byteme_> all that came up in a dialog box and wants her to click OK
<byteme_> (I'm typing for me sis)
<byteme_> my
<Jucato> hm.. weird...
<byteme_> yes
<Jucato> after clicking OK, is everying ok?
<byteme_> scared to click it
<byteme_> ok clicked
<byteme_> ok everything seems ok
<BluesKaj> good day
<Jucato> sounds like a problem with some app that autostarts or with kdesudo...
<byteme_> But everytime she updates this happends
<byteme_> any ideas?
<hibread> Hello!
<byteme_> should she try again?
<dilipgarg> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<hibread> which package contains gcc?
<dilipgarg> !hello | hibread
<ubottu> hibread: please see above
<maui> hy guys can u help me in mounting my hard disks and modifying my fstab file? when i try to open em it says permission denied i cant open em
<byteme_> Should she try and update again? Jucato
<pag> maui, alt+f2 -> kdesudo kate /etc/fstab
<maui> do i have to paste it?
<maui> do i have to paste it here?
<hibread> ubottu: errr the FAQ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about errr the faq?
<pag> !paste
<Avenhawk> hoi @ peg welcome back =)
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hibread> i see again
<maui> i no about pastebine just wanted to ask if i had to paste here
<Avenhawk> oh pag with a not e =) sry my fault
<maui> http://pastebin.com/m2fbad4ff here it is thank u
<pag> Avenhawk, don't worry, you're not the only one who made that mistake ;)
<hibread> the Add/Remove programs app... is that the only package manager for ubuntu/kubuntu?
<pag> maui, erm.. and what to you want to modify?
<Avenhawk> hehe^
<maui> i dunno u tell me i just would like to be able to open my 3 hard disks without it telling me "permission denied"
<Shaba2> Hell folk
<pag> hibread, alt+f2 -> kdesudo adept_manager  brings up more andvanced one, and then there's of course the commandline tools
<maui> if u can modify it and tell me what do i have to do to mount them rightly and have em automatically mounted at each boot i'll thank u
<dilipgarg> lol
<hibread> pag:  ahuh!
<pag> maui, could you also pastebin the output of " sudo fdisk -l "?
<maui> yes i will in a sec
<Shaba2> I know that viruses in the linux world are very rare but I am volunteering to do soe work for a noon profit whose IT Manager insist on every machine have anti virus and anti spyware software. Can someone reccomend a good FREE one.
<Shaba2> I use AVG and AdAware on all my windows machines
<maui> http://pastebin.com/m778d1387 here it is mate
<david_>  Is it reccomended that I use a firewall and virus protection in Kubuntu?
<dilipgarg> I second that question too david_
<byteme_> Jucato: sorry, but do I try and update again? Seems to do this everytime an update is done
<byteme_> every time!
<Shaba2> I third it dilipgarg and david
<david_> I know there is a thing called firestarter for linux which is free but is it neccessary?
<dilipgarg> Avenhawk, pag: do any of you guys use antivirus, internet protection suites?
<david_> wheres a good linux guru when you need one?
<Shaba2> busy programming I suspect
<Shaba2> :)
<david_> Playing with windows?
<maui> pag? are you there?
<Avenhawk> in linux ???
<david_> Just kidding
<pag> maui, http://pastebin.com/dcc7a95b this should work as long as you have directories /media/sdXY mentioned in file and your user name is maui
<pag> dilipgarg, never used AV in linux, and probably never will :-)
<maui> and after i copy this in fstab how do i mount the disks?
<Shaba2> How do you ctrl-alt-delete to kill a runaway process in linux
<dilipgarg> pag: just wanted to hear that :) how about firewall, have you configured it for your kubuntu
<Avenhawk> the problem is when the antivirusprog is not configured rightly you can have more problem also without a firewall or antivirusprog =) i dosent use anything in moment of them
<pag> maui, well, first of all do the following in the command line: sudo mkdir /media/sda1 && sudo mkdir /media/sda5 && sudo mkdir /media/sdb5
<Shaba2> I know sudo kill all , but that kills everything correct?
<pag> dilipgarg, nope. I use default settings (and TBH have no idea what they are :P)
<dilipgarg> pag, very much delighted to hear that. pls carry on
<dilipgarg> :)
<Avenhawk> windows = use firewall and antivirusprog an feel secure ( i dont think so ) , LINUX = use linux without a firewall or antivirprog an you secures more than windows =) because its LINUX
<maui> ive modified the fstab and done the commands you gave
<maui> now?
<pag> maui, sudo mount -a
<david_> yay! for linux
<david_> a new day is here for linux!
<maui> pag after last command it said "watch out there's not a new paragraph at the end of /etc/fstab/"
<david_> windows is falling and Ubuntu/Kubuntu is rising this shows in pc mag
<dilipgarg> i agree totally to that, Avenhawk. I had never used linux in my entire life but in the recent months, after upgrading to Windows Vista Ultimate edition and miliions of viruses/spywares/malwares, I had to reformat my drives 9 times in 6 months! So I became frustrated and decided to clean install Kubuntu Hardy Heron and with all good documentation/support its flying on my laptop!! :)
<Shaba2> In which issur
<pag> maui, fstab likes beauty in formatting, but it shouldn't affect how it works
<maui> so now everything should work?
<Pigeon``> where is my dvd player? like what directory?
<pag> maui, it *should*, but I'd like to hear if it really works
<maui> yes it does mate thanks a lot
<pag> yw :-)
<maui> the only thing is in "root/media/" now there are 4 hard disks instead of 3
<dilipgarg> Pigeon: try /root/cdrom
<BluesKaj> Pigeon``, usually it's /dev/hdc
<david_> I have a phone called magicjack and it only works in windows and mac.. It plugs into the usb port and then I can call anywhere in the US free.. Is there a way to get this to work in Kubuntu?
<Avenhawk> <----had windows vista too on desktop PC but no i am LINUXuser , and i am to happy , performance is godlike an you can configure the whole entire system its awesome i really loved , it sends me back in to the future where basic written on Commodore C64 and AMiga i am happy of Kubuntu ^
<maui> cuz 3 are sda1 sdb5 sda5 and another one called maupe which is a repetion of one of those 3
<maui> the only thing is in "root/media/" now there are 4 hard disks instead of 3
<maui> cuz 3 are sda1 sdb5 sda5 and another one called maupe which is a repetion of one of those 3
<maui> (sorry to repeat)
<pag> maui, might be a leftover from older config – if it's not an issue, then you can just let it be there
<pag> maui, it's not defined in fstab, so it might (or might not) dissappear after a reboot
<maui> mmmm
<maui> alright
<maui> so now after reboot the hard disks are gonna be automatically mounted right?
<pag> yup
<maui> thank allot mate cu
<BluesKaj> Pigeon``,  place a disk in the dvd-rom , then open a terminal and use this command , sudo mount /dev/hdc
<Avenhawk> can somebody tells me , is the meter from the command " top " who shows the RAM usage correct ???
<cg_> hy
<cg_> all
<Avenhawk> hi cg
<cg_> what's new?
<pag> Avenhawk, it's correct, but notice that most of your memory goes to buffers
<makdaknife> Avenhawk: yes... it should be... you can check this by looking at `cat /proc/meminfo`
<Avenhawk> something like in Vista the Superfetching ?? pag ?
<makdaknife> Avenhawk: and if you use top.. try installing htop... its a lot more friendly
<pag> Avenhawk, kind of, I guess.
<Avenhawk> ah ok thy pag , and thanks too makdaknfie nice command...i dont knew it before
<cg_> who can tell me how to install messenger yahoo in ubuntu linux?
<pag> cg_, doesn't yahoo work from Kopete too?
<makdaknife> cg_: try using one of the many IM applications... Kopete, Pidgin etc
<Shaba1> can anyone here answer a question about Konversation?
<cg_> I used pidgin but when I want to login in yahoo mess it's not connecting
<Shaba1> specifically is is possible to use tiled windows instead of tabs
<Tm_T> Shaba1: no
<cg_> <pag> i have pidgin
<pag> cg_, it should support Yahoo too?
<Shaba1> Thanks Tm_T mIRC has that feature and it makes it more convient
<cg_> yes I can create my account in pidgin but it's not connecting
<Tm_T> Shaba1: there is many other irc clients out there
<Avenhawk> are your name correct and your PW ??? cg_ i had a same prob in the beginning with pidgin but now it works fine
<pag> Shaba1, iirc kvirc has similiar looks to mIRC – maybe they share the feature too?
<cg_> <Avenhawk>what have you done?
<Avenhawk> only check the name or password it can be wrong typed in
<Avenhawk> and dont forget the service u want to use install the right way at the top button
<cg_> <Avenhawk> yes I configured my account in pidgin but not working
<Avenhawk> but for what you want to configure ??? AIM , ICQ or something you must have the right one an the right number or name and pw
<Haza> Afternoon folks. Can anyone recommend some good video editing software for Kubuntu?
<Shaba1> thanks pag
<Shaba1> ok next quesition
<cg_> <Avenhawk> for AIM
<Shaba1> how do I install "khelpcenter
<Avenhawk> hmm ...are u sure you have the right entries pw and username ?
<Shaba1> every time I go to the help tab on an app I get a dialog that says service khelpcenter is not availible or something to that effect
<pag> Shaba1, isn't it there by default? :O
<cg_> yes I do
<Shaba1> apparently not for me
<dilipgarg> !loco
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<makdaknife> damn... does anyone else have problems with strigi chewing up disk space?
<pag> makdaknife, I had.. then I removed strigi, and hadn't had problems ever since :P
<makdaknife> pag: ha ha... what do you use as a replacement?
<pag> makdaknife, I organise my files so they can be found without any extra help (though I don't have so many files, that I would get lost)
<makdaknife> pag: its a bit more difficult when you work with a ton of CVS repositories
<Avenhawk> oh man kdelook.org is so slow is it only from my side or hat anyone else the same prob ???
<pag> makdaknife, yup.. the other alternative would be Beagle, but I don't know if it's any easier on disk usage
<pag> Avenhawk, seems relatively fast to me
<Avenhawk> really ???
<makdaknife> pag: eah... I think I'll go back to beagle
<cg_> <Avenhawk>ok thanks for informations,shall try again,hope so will working
<Avenhawk> i tried to download something but i wait and wait and wait i mean i had a connectspeed from my provider from 20mbit^ i dont think its from my side pag
<Avenhawk> other sites no problem fullspeed but kdelook.org is slow as some....
<pag> Avenhawk, not all files downloadable from kde-look are located on their servers
<_CrashMaster_> What does your tracert to kdelook.org look like/
<cg_> how can I download movies in ubuntu?
<Avenhawk> yeah i know but the entire site or server is slow for me but i dont know wh
<Avenhawk> y
<Avenhawk> what kind of movies cg_ ?
<cg_> <Avenhawk>i am interest what can I using for download movies like The Mummy
<pag> !piracy | cg_
<ubottu> cg_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<david_> My f-spot program does not start anyone know why this might be?
<pag> david_, start it fron the terminal and see for error messages
<david_> just type in f-spot?
<pag> david_, I can't remember if it's f-spot or fspot - it should be either
<david_> but type nothing else?
<pag> exactly
<kyle0016> I'm having problems with installing windows decorations
<Vermux> who can help me with this error:
<Vermux> http://pastebin.com/m7da9266b
<pag> kyle0016, could you please be more specific?
<cg_> <ubottu>ok sorry
<david_> pag it says it cannot find dbus
<Shaba1> Oh how do I keep power management from putting my laptop into stand by
<cg_> <ubottu>but it's not about pirate,
<pag> david_, my only guess would be: sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<Shaba1> actually I do not know if its stand by or just a screen saver
<pag> cg_, ubottu is just a bot ;)
<Shaba1> it just gets a bunch of wierd lines on it if I do not press a key or move the mouse within a certian amout of time
<Shaba1> it looks like tv static
<pag> Vermux, could you pastebin the file in question?
<cg_> <pag>thanks but I am new here I don't know many things
<pag> cg_, sure no problem :-)
<cg_> <pag> :)
<Vermux> pag: I cant, it is a private chat history (using kopete). I tried to save it to Documents, but it gives me the error, and dont even let me click on the file
<pag> cg_, in case you're looking for torrent client: the one in Kubuntu is called ktorrent and in Ubuntu Transmission
<pag> Vermux, I meant /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop  it doesn't seem to be a chat history
<cg_> <pag>thank you a lot
<pag> Vermux, and btw.: when does the error occur
<pag> Vermux, oh, nevermind - I should really learn to read :P
<Vermux> pag: 10 seconds after I click on documents folder and move the pointer to try and open the file
<david_> pag: well that did not work but what did was when I put this in terminal "dbus-launch f-spot"  That started the program with no problem but it still does not start from the icon.
<pag> Vermux, try the following: sudo mv /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop ~/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop  it should fix the error
<pag> david_, well you could change the icon's command to "dbus-launch f-spot"..
<david_> ah good idea I was almost thinking that
<Avenhawk> haha its getting faster peg =) kdelook...
 * pag considers changing his nick – apparantly 'peg' is easier to remember/type :D
<maui> hi guys i downloaded and installed guarddog, set it up as well but it just doesn't work: i allowed irc chat and msn chat and a couple of other things but it just blocks em anyway even if i allowed them, is there anything else i have to allowed to permit (e.g.) these two? i dunno some other application/program?
<Avenhawk> rofl pag sry i mean peg
<pag> Avenhawk, type p and press tab, it should get my nick automatically ;) (works for other nicks too, as well as commands at commandline)
<david_> pag that works great I just learned something
<Avenhawk> pag: ok
<cg_> when I try to open add/remove program I have this message:another process uses database  system,but I don't have another open
<david_> !dbus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dbus
<pag> !aptfix | cg_
<ubottu> cg_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Vermux> pag: thanks, it solved the problem. so what u did is to copy the file that was in the error message to the home directory?
<Avenhawk> pag: i dont use irc before to chat i only know skype =)
<pag> Vermux, well I've actually moved it, so it wouldn't affect the dolphin's work ;)
<Vermux> pag: ok, what filr is it?
<pag> Vermux, apparantly you can right click on some file and add it to amarok as podcast with it (pretty useless I'd say)
<maui> hi guys i downloaded and installed guarddog, set it up as well but it just doesn't work: i allowed irc chat and msn chat and a couple of other things but it just blocks em anyway even if i allowed them, is there anything else i have to allowed to permit (e.g.) these two? i dunno some other application/program?
<Vermux> pag: what is podcast? is it the movies, tv shows ofipod format?
<Avenhawk> pag: how i can install a kde theme ...=)) ??? on gnome i know it but here where is the window for it
<maui> pag? no-one can help?
<pag> Vermux, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Podcast WP explains much better than I could ;)
<pag> maui, I never bothered myself with firewall, so I have no idea how they work
<pag> Avenhawk, which theme are you trying to install (link would be great)
<maui> alright
<maui> thx
<BluesKaj> !guardog
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guardog
<BluesKaj> !guard dog
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guard dog
<pag> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<maui> i already read it but it says nuttin
<Avenhawk> pag: ok mom
<BluesKaj> why do you think you need it...this is not windows?
<Avenhawk> pag: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Luna?content=155
<david_> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<pag> Avenhawk, well there is install.sh in the directory – running it might have some effect
<Avenhawk> pag: ah ok thanks than i know what i have to do
<pag> Avenhawk, that theme is so old though, that some aspects might'e changed, so I have no ide wether it will work
<Avenhawk> pag: i try it , when its done i tell you of working or not =)
<pag> ok :-)
<david_> pag: why is it that Kubuntu sometimes recognizes the usb port and sometimes it doesn't?
<pag> david_, I don't know.. I once had issues with *buntu not recognising usb port at all; I had to use usb-handoff bootoption for kernel. try using it, and see wether the problem remains?
<cg_> bye all must going out
<david_> pag: what does that mean "usb-handoff bootoption for kernel" ? Do I enter that in terminal?
<Avenhawk> pag: it worked not rightly its installed he shows me but it doesnt work =(
<pag> david_, kdesudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst -> find the line (at quite end of file) with newest kernel, and add usb-handoff right after "splash quiet " (or whatever options there are)
<pag> Avenhawk, try looking for nice themes in repositories – my favourites are Serenity and QtCurve (and if you're mac-o-holic, then also Baghira ;)
<pag> david_, remember to be careful with that file – errors in it might cause your system to become unbootable
<Avenhawk> pag: ah ok thanks for the info ill try it
<avik42> hiya, I just installed Kubuntu Intrepid Alpha 2 .. I can sudo just fine but when I try to use Hardware Driver Manager it says I need to give root password.. what is the root password?  I didn't have a dialog to set it at install time and it's not the same as my sudo password .. thanks
<Pici> avik42: Intrepid support in #ubuntu+1 please
<avik42> thank you
<dilipgarg> When I watch DivX videos on firefox using mplayer there're no controls for fast forwarding and such.. how should I configure 'em
<Avenhawk> pag: yeah i get the serenity matrix theme muhaah it looked like in the film =)) nice one
<david_> pag: I think maybe I will wait on the fix.. I think I will ruin everything.. The card is recognized in gnome but not in kde.. So I will just swithc back and forth till the fix actually comes.. thanks anyway it seems to risky..
<david_>   thanks so much for your help
<david_> no colors allowed what does that mean do I see descrimination?
<pag> david_, IRC colors - the ones you can make your text to appear as red/blu/yellow/etc.
<david_> but my name can have color?
<pag> david_, usually nickcolors are set locally by client – for example you appear for me as blue
<david_> yes I am blue I just set it.. but I see alot of peoples text as blue and red.. your words look red to me
<pag> david_, not sure about blue one (probably font setting) but red is highlight colour which is triggered when your nick is menitioned
<david_> oh I see all your lines as red I geuss that is because it is directed to me..
<pag> well I type your nick in front of all most my lines (exept this, of course ;)
<david_> yes now you are black I see thanks for the clarification
<pag> np :)
<SHAMO> got a question am a newbi ....if you donwl and install software.....in what folder O_Õ) will it go ....??
<eduardopl> SHAMO: /var/apt/cache/archives i guess
<pag> SHAMO, the package itself will go to /var/apt/archive/ or similiar – the content will go to apropriate direcories all over your system
<eduardopl> it's /var/cache/apt/archives actually
<SHAMO> okey...i though wat pag said.....all over your system...-_-!!)...
<genii> SHAMO: What pag says is true when you use packages or the built in package manager. If you are downloading outside apps they download to wherever your browser defaults puting them, then the binary files after making the application goes wherever it's instructions tell it to put them. Usually in places like /bin /sbin for executable files and places like /etc for configuration files
<SHAMO> ahh okey..thnx..
<dilipgarg> When I watch DivX videos on firefox using mplayer there're no controls for fast forwarding and such.. how should I configure 'em
<Avenhawk> bye @ all
<incorrect> in gnome i can install a .deb directly from getdeb for example, can i do this with kde without having to save the file locally?
<BluesKaj> biab..reboot the router
<genii> incorrect: Try downloading one and see if it gives you an option in browser window to open it with a package handler
<incorrect> i get the option to open it in a viewer, there doesn't appear to be a kdebi
<incorrect> duh
<incorrect> i see it
<genii> incorrect:  :)
<incorrect> gdebi-kde
<incorrect> lol i thought the g was gnome
<incorrect> hmm, better firefox support in kde is needed :(
<genii> Well, it's natively a GTK app
<genii> So it could said that better kde support is needed in firefox instead
<mkultras> opera is nice enough to tell you that its hotkeys conflict with kde on first startup, i thought that was nice of them
<incorrect> maybe i mean, better support for firefox in kubuntu is needed
<KDave> test
<dilipgarg> anyone?
<dilipgarg> wrong chat
<KDave> yes?
<m137294> test
<SHAMO> does anybody has a nvidia geforce 8500 gt   videocard....o_Õ) what driver did you use ...for it ....i cant change the resolution
<Shaba2> How does one determine what process id is associated with what window on the desktop.
<pag> Shaba2, 'xkill' removes the need for that
<Shaba2> yes pag
<Shaba2>  but I do not want to kill the desktop or konversation?
<Shaba2> that is why I want to know the process id
<Jucato> Shaba2: Ctrl+Esc
<Shaba2> Juanto in a terminal window?
<Jucato> pag: btw, in KDE, Ctrl+Alt+Esc = xkill
<Jucato> Shaba2: oh, nope.
<Jucato> in KDE, that would bring up the Process Table (like the Task Manager in Windows)
<Shaba2> see what I mean about specificity
<Shaba2> ok Jucato how does one do that?
<Jucato> Shaba2: "ps aux" will give you a list of running process.
<pag> Jucato, yup, I know. though lately so many Gnome folks have stopped by here, that I prefer to give universal instructions whenever possible ;)
<Jucato> "ps aux | grep -i <search term>" would let you filter it down
<Resistol> Help!  After I login, my screen goes black except for the mouse pointer... the last thing I did was check "enable desktop effects"
<Jucato> Resistol: KDE 4?
<Resistol> Yes Jucato i just installed it, I'm a newbie
<Shaba2> You were right Jucato xkill just allowed me to choose he window
<Shaba2> I like that
<Jucato> Resistol: you might want to ask in #kubuntu-kde4 how to disable desktop effects
<Shaba2> :)
<XenThraL> Hi, I seem to be getting segmentation faults when running opengl programs, can anyone tell me how I can simply remove all traces of older nvidia drives from ubuntu?
<Jucato> Shaba2: that's what pag meant :)
<XenThraL> read in a post that apparently its ubuntu's fault, that removing the driver packages still leaves some stuff behind...
<eramax_> hello ;
<eramax_> i have been installed KDE 4.1 RC1 on my Ubuntu 8.04
<eramax_> But i have some problems :-
<eramax_> 1-how can i create a launcher to application or a folder or a file in my desktop
<eramax_> i can not make that yet ;
<pag> eramax_, #kubuntu-kde4 for KDE4 support please
<Jucato> I.. already told him that :)
 * pag is getting slow
<eramax_> what  mean i talk about kde 4.1
<Jucato> nah, I told him that in #kde :)
<Jucato> eramax_: yes. #kubuntu-kde4 for KDE 4 (4.0 or 4.1)
<XenThraL> anyone?
<eramax_> ok
<XenThraL> would really hate having to wipe my install :|
<Resistol> thanks Jucato, I just saw a post on a forum stating that i could just remove the ~/.kde4 directory and it will recreate itself... think i'm going to give that a try
<Jucato> Resistol: if it's absolutely new. sure. just don't make it a habit
<Jucato> .kde4 or .kde will usually contain personal settings or applicaton data. you don't want to lose those sometimes :)
<Resistol> got it
<Resistol> by the way, what is the kubuntu text editor?  in ubuntu it was gedit
<jpds> Resistol: kate
<pag> Resistol, kate and/or kwrite
<Resistol> thanks jpds
<Resistol> I'm off to fix my pooter!
<jpds> ..or vim.
<pag> jpds, isn't there by default? nano is, but.. well it's nano :P
<Jucato> vim and nano are installed by default
<Jucato> (or at least, vim(-tiny)
<Jucato> )
<yakuzi> i think nana is also by default because i can't remember installing it...but i used it already a lot to repair my xorg.conf when messing around with ati and dual screen ;-)
<yakuzi> *nano
<yakuzi> my conclusion after 2 reinstalls, infinite reboots and destroyed xorg.conf's...don't try dual screen with ati + 19" CRT + 20" TFT....
<SHAMO> were to find taht xorg.conf   file ????
<Pici> SHAMO: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yakuzi> but be aware
<yakuzi> if you mess something up you have a problem so make a back up first
<SHAMO> ^_^!!) thnx..have trouble with my resolution ..-_-!!)...i was reading about that xorg.conf file
<yakuzi> does anyone know some piece of software that makes it possible to sync kontact on desktop + laptop? (calendar, adressbook, to-do and stuff) If possible without the need of a server
<sledge> libasound2-dev: Depends: libasound2 (= 1.0.15-3ubuntu4) but 1.0.16-0ubuntu0.1 is to be installed
<sledge> :/
<paolo> Hi *. How do I change the dpi on X? any doc? I couldn't find anything that would work
<daemon3_opera> Are there any instructions for setting up an external monitor GUI-style.  I tried doing it, but I screwed it up.  Thank goodness Linux keeps backups of xorg.conf files. :P
<daemon3_opera> Are there...monitor GUI-style? Grammatical correction there. :)
<engineer> thank goodness windows has GUI config windows
<yakuzi> deamon3_opera : bad luck for you but dual screen isn't easy
<silvia_> Alright... after about some 30 hours I managed to get my wireless board working with ndiswrapper... but it seems to be unable to connect WPA networks, even though it detects their encryption type and asks for it's key (well, at least knetworkmanager does). Anyone got a good idea?
<yakuzi> at least, if you don't have 2 identical monitors :p
<daemon3_opera> silvia_: You might want to try messing with the encryption if you haven't already.  I did for a WEP key.
<daemon3_opera> The Encryption dropdown menu, I mean.
<Nyad>  hello. I have a device naming issue. I've been running kubuntu on my sata drive sdb6. but now I plugged in an IDE HD as the primary slave. this has now named itself sda so my previous sdb6 with grub is now called sdc6 and so grub can't be found.
<Nyad> why doesn't it get named sdc or something
<Nyad> instead of changing everything
<silvia_> daemon3_opera: what do you mean by messing around? I already dropped all kinds of encryption and am connected right now encryptionless... this seems to be working but I really oughta have wpa working again.
<Shaba2> anyone know a convient screen capture program that runs in the backgroud and works with a keystroke combination
<silvia_> daemon3_opera: If I had to guess I'd say it's something with wpa_supplicant, but I spent the last 4 hours fixing some deep mess I made with the interfaces while trying to get ndis to work so I'm reluctant to mess with wpa_sup because it seemed to be working before.
<daemon3_opera> Right click on the KDE Network icon in the system tray.  Select Connect to Othber Wireless Network.  Enter the name of the network.  Click on encryption, and play around with the type of encryption (enter the key, of course).  Then click connect.  If it doesn't work, try another type of encryption.
<daemon3_opera> silvia_:
<silvia_> daemon3_opera: Ok, thanks... that doesn't solve my problem though =) You see, I can configure my ap and I usually run it with wpa. right now knm won't connect using wpa for it's life so I had to drop encryption. this way it connected which allowed me to enjoy this chat. What I'm looking into is getting wpa working, get it? =)
<Koordin> genii ?
<daemon3_opera> silvia_: Sorry. :( Guess I don't know then.
<genii> Koordin ?
<Koordin> do you remember me ? Babuto ? I had a problem with browsing
<Koordin> i could ping, but not browse
<genii> I do remember, yes.
<silvia_> daemon3_opera: Hey, it's alright dude, thanks anyway! It's the thought that counts! =)
<Koordin> I finally solved it
<Koordin> genii:  I've added these three lines "net.ipv4.tcp_window_scaling=0 ; net.ipv4.tcp_rmem=4096 16384 524288 ; net.ipv4.tcp_wmem=4096 16384 524288" in /etc/sysctl.conf
<Koordin> if you see the other one who helped me, can you tell him ?
<genii> Koordin: Will do.
<genii> flaccid_: Hear that ? ;)
<fyn> heya ... anyone know what module i need to get the aes-cbc-essiv cipher in hardy heron?
<bolo> anybody german here?
<Koordin> thanks
<Jucato> !de | bolo
<ubottu> bolo: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<fyn> anyone have luks setup for encrypted homes in hardy heron?
<ngirard> Hi guys, sorry for this off-opic question but I didn't know where to ask: which free software would you use to shift all the subtitles in an srt file by, say 1 second ?
<Koordin> open office cannot do it ?
<ngirard> Koordin: Hi, are you answering my question ?
<Koordin> yes
<Koordin> Hi
<ngirard> Koordin: Well,  actually I'm convinced there are more specific tools although I've never used any of them
<matthias__> bonjour!
<Koordin> i didn't understand what you are trying to do
<Koordin> you want to uppercase all the subtitles ?
<Jucato> Koordin: make subtitles appear after a delay
<yakuzi> what he wants is to adjust the subtitles in an srt by 1 sec for instance backwards/forwards
<Jucato> the "shift" there doesn't mean "Shift key" :)
<Koordin> oh sorry
<Koordin> with VLC, when you are watching a video, you can delay the subtitles using alt+h & alt+j
<ngirard> Jucato: Hi. You're right, that's what I need
<Koordin> ngirard: is that enough ?
<Koordin> or you want to save a new .srt file with the new times ?
<ngirard> Koordin: I want to save a new .srt file with the new times, exactly
<Koordin> ok
<Koordin> one second i have a friend who make a program espacially for this
<Koordin> on which OS are you ?
<MachinatorSyver> could anyone help me get my microphone to work
<ngirard> Koordin: I'm using linux
<daemon3_opera> So basically  adding an external monitory is not worth it, save education's sake? :)
<Koordin> he is making programs for windows ... i'll see what i can find for you
<ngirard> Koordin: http://www.effe-elle.it/srt/srtshifter.aspx might fit my need, though I'm a little bit bothered with the idea of posting the whole stuff while a local script could do the same stuff
<yakuzi> daemon3_opera: depends on your graphic card...
<daemon3_opera> NVIDIA.
<matthiasv> omg
<yakuzi> if ati and 2 different monitors (like CRT and TFT) leave it, if NVidia, you can try but i don't know about it
<daemon3_opera> What's worng, matthiasv?
<daemon3_opera> NVIDIA and ENVision. :P
<Koordin> but what is the problem with this website ?
<yakuzi> well i don't know ENVision :p
<ngirard> Koordin: well, it's just that i'd prefer a local solution, the more so as I pretty sure it must exist
<ngirard> I'm *
<Koordin> ok
<MachinatorSyver> could anyone help me get my soundcard mic to work?
<cleaton> i might be able and help
<Koordin> ngirard: have you tried subtitleworkshop ?
<cleaton> i always have that problem when i install kubuntu, the mic is muted :/
<MachinatorSyver> in KMix it says my mic is enabled
<Koordin> ngirard: nevermind, it's for windows. But maybe this will help : http://home.gna.org/gaupol/
<ngirard> Koordin: yeah about subtitleworkshop i came to the same conclusion. I'm about to have a look to gaupol, and meanwhile i've found there seems to exist
<ngirard> Koordin: such srttool script, which i'm gonna fetch & examine
<Shaba1> Hello Jucato
<Koordin> ok : )
<Shaba1> can someone suggest and irc client that allows one to arrange "tile" chat windows
<Jucato> Shaba1: hi
<Jucato> (and bye...)
<Shaba1> Konversation only allows you tabs
<Jucato> kvirc is the only one I know
<parkin__> konversation is really nice
<Shaba1> ok thanks Jucato
<Shaba1> Is that a kde verision of Virc --- VISUal irc
<Shaba1> I used that under windows years ago
<Jucato> kvirc works on windows too
<Jucato> dunno if it's from virc
<Jucato> (never heard of that one)
<justs0me> will a B43 wireless driver for broadcom work with a BCM4312 [14e4:4312] (rev 01)  the site says bcm4311 rev 1 / bcm4312
<BluesKaj> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<ngirard> Koordin: FYI I did sudo apt-get install subtitleripper to get srttool, which (according to its own help) seems to do the trick. Thanks very much for your feedback !
<Koordin> ngirard: Ok i hope this will work. ^^
<SilentDis> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<slow-motion> hi
<engineer> hey slow-motion
<engineer> what's up
<slow-motion> hi engineer
<Seren__> do you know any vector drawing running on kubuntu other than inkscape ?
<Seren__> (found it : karbon14)
<justs0me>  on my laptop, i have stock external wireless switch. when i have the switch at the off postion my Knetworkmanager was able to scan networks, is somthing wrong?   also should i have the switch in the on postion when i installed the driver /
<Kirloskar> I connected to the internet using wvdial, and konversation and kopete work, but neither konquerer nor firefox detect tthe connection.. Can anyone help?
<Kirloskar> Is anyone here?
<BluesKaj> Kirloskar,  try KPPP
<Kirloskar> KPPP?
<Kirloskar> ah no
<Kirloskar> its a usb modem
<Kirloskar> from phone
<BluesKaj> dsl ?
<Kirloskar> gprs.. from mobile phone
<BluesKaj> Kirloskar,  sorry, dunno about that stuff
<Kirloskar> np, thanks blueskaj :)
<SilentDis> hello
<SilentDis> trying to get my wifi setup, `lshw -C network` shows the card, but it's listed without a driver and 'UNCLAIMED'.  The Wireless Troubleshooting Guide up on help.ubuntu.com does not have any information (lists it as a ToDo).  Any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> !wireless | SilentDis
<ubottu> SilentDis: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SilentDis> BluesKaj: yep, that's what i'm following, specifically the troubleshooting guide linked from there.  it lists it as a ToDo, as in no further information at the moment.
<Kirloskar> figured it out, thnx again BluesKaj
<Kirloskar> one more thing, how do i create a shortcut to wvdial on desktop?
<BluesKaj> SilentDis,  I have toa sk the obvious ...have you googled for a driver ?
<BluesKaj> is there an icon in the panel , Kirloskar ?
<SilentDis> BluesKaj: madwifi looks like what i need, their site lists that kubuntu 8.04 should have it in the linux-restricted-modules and madwifi-tools, both of which i have installed on the lappy
<Kirloskar> I ran everything throught the Konsole
<BluesKaj> SilentDis,  sounds like you're almost there, then :)
<SilentDis> BluesKaj: still, the wireless does not work, it's not detected by kwifi, by network manager, etc etc.  the card isn't working, and i don't know what to do now :(
<SebNaitsabes> Yesterday I  was successful doing a VNC -listen with someone after following this and making sure it was listening on port 5500.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=299489  however today it did not work.  also by the sounds of it what we did there was not very secure.  what's the correct and secure way to do a vnc -listen?  also todays errors on the other persons end is:  http://pastebin.com/m7f124237
<SebNaitsabes> yes this was all done on Ubuntu, but  this person will probably become a Kubuntu user once I can VNC again,  so you benefit off helping me :)
<BluesKaj> SilentDis,  try the manual configuration option in knetwork manager
<SilentDis> BluesKaj: tried it, no wifi card detected
<SilentDis> BluesKaj: the wifi card isn't even in the list.  there's no driver loaded for it, so i assume that's the problem.
<BluesKaj> yeah, that's prolly it , SilentDis
<SilentDis> BluesKaj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide - what i'm following.  I'm stuck at this part: "TODO: describe what it means when it shows *-network UNCLAIMED, and no configuration line is present."
<BluesKaj> !ndiswarapper | SilentDis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndiswarapper
<BluesKaj> !ndiswarpper | SilentDis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndiswarpper
<BluesKaj> !ndiswrapper | SilentDis
<ubottu> SilentDis: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BluesKaj> it would help if i could spell
<emons> hi guys how do i install adobe flash player or similar plugin to visualize things on the internet?
<SebNaitsabes> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<emons> yjx
<SebNaitsabes> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<SebNaitsabes> emons:  kdesu  apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree should do it
<SebNaitsabes> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<emons> and how do i avoid konqueror to open links i only want ff3 and already set it as default but konqueror keeps open links (e.g. from here)
<SebNaitsabes> emons: or open up Adept and get flash from that
<SebNaitsabes> find a .HTML file
<SebNaitsabes> anywhere
<SebNaitsabes> and if it's like Gnome KDE,  you should be able to do something like right click properties go to open with and choose Firefox
<SebNaitsabes> or I supopouse Firefox can be set as your default browser in it's settings
<SebNaitsabes> that should do it
<emons> thank u ill try that
<BluesKaj> emons, in the konsole , sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<Kernel> what are the suggested mp3 players nowadays?.....xmms is no longer in kubuntu......
<emons> i think i made it i changed it from default applications and file association in settings
<emons> now ill take care about flash player and c how it goes
<Kernel> amarok is kind of overkill for me.
<Kernel> im looking for a player JUST like xmms....if there are any
<SebNaitsabes> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious instead.
<SebNaitsabes> !music
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about music
<SebNaitsabes> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Kernel> ok thanks SebNaitsabes
<SebNaitsabes> no problem
<emons> SebNaitsabes: it says Couldn't find package flashplayer-nonfree
<SebNaitsabes> serach for Flash in your package manager
<emons> there's not
<emons> i looked it up in my repository but theres not
<Kernel> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<KDave> !Cairo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cairo
<Resistol> Hi Kubuntu newbie here, how do I edit the sounds in Kubuntu?  (login etc)
<emons> mmm help :D
<BluesKaj> emons , Open adept package manager, On the menu of that screen you will want to click on Adept -> Manage Repositories, click the kubuntu software tab, check all the boxes "X",same goes for the third party software tab. Close,and then in the terminal "sudo apt-get update".Now you have more sources for applications other than the defaults that came with Kubuntu.
<KateKatja> Hi. I am not able to view all types of DivX videos.
<emons> ive done what u said but whei clicked on close before to type on the terminal it started to download stuff
<BluesKaj> KateKatja,  install ffmpeg
<KateKatja> BluesKaj: is that the package name?
<emons> alright ive done everything but still it says Couldn't find package flashplayer-nonfree
<BluesKaj> KateKatja,  yes
<emons> uff... stressing...
<Kernel> i installed libxine1-ffmpeg and audacious but it wont play mp3s.....am i still missing something?
<BluesKaj> emons , now look for flashplugin-nonfree
<emons> i did and there's not
<KateKatja> BluesKaj, I have just finished installing it. Doesnt help me to play this one http://www.zezmo.com/divx.php?id=605
<emons> i also did kdesu apt-get flashplayer-nonfree
<emons> but it says Couldn't find package flashplayer-nonfree
<emons> i looked it up in add/remove programs and theres not
<emons> what do i do?
<KDave> I have a question for you experts
<Resistol> Does anyone know how to change system sounds?  Like maximize minimize
<BluesKaj> KateKatja,  also install libdvdcss2, if you have medibuntu repositories
<KDave> I loaded on Cairo-dock
<KateKatja> BluesKaj, its already installed
<KateKatja> BluesKaj, can you play the movie on the above url
<BluesKaj> emons it's flashplugin-nonfree ,NOT flashplyer
<KDave> But it does not load it says I do not have a Glitz file but I do have it loaded what could be the problem?
<Kernel> does anyone know how i can get audacious to play mp3s?
<emons> thanks mate
<emons> :D
<KateKatja> BluesKaj, and on here http://beta.vreel.net/watch_10831.html, i only get the sound not the video
<BluesKaj> KateKatja, no , mplayer won't play it for me either :(
<KateKatja> both of the links?
<Kernel> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Algyz> mplayer played even .ape without plugins :O
<KateKatja> BluesKaj, I read somewhere that all those video/audio requests could be redirected to vlc player.. but i am not sure about vlc playing embedded divx videos in a browser
<BluesKaj> well, it just downloads the buffer on my player
<BluesKaj> vlc player works ok on nonweb content
<BluesKaj> webcontent not so great
<KateKatja> yea.. i guessed that
<Resistol> how can i make firefox the default browser?
<BluesKaj> Resistol, , in the konsole , sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<Kernel> is it me or do the ubuntu repos suck?....they start out fast for about 10 seconds...then drop down to 1-3kb/s and stay that slow
<Resistol> BluesKaj: should i copy that exactly, or am i replacing x-www-browser with firefox?
<Kernel> i have to cancel the download and restart it about 5 times when installing things
<Kernel> 26% [1 sun-java6-bin 8991704/27.3MB 32%]                      5280B/s 1h18min12s
<Kernel> :(
<BluesKaj> KateKatja, the webvideo can be streamed thru VLC but it's arcane to setup
<KateKatja> Kernel, it looks like its just you
<rickest> Kernel: might try a different mirror
<Kernel> ive had this issue with ubuntu repos in the past
<Kernel> im using the us. mirrors
<BluesKaj> Resistol,  copy that exactly into the terminal , them choose the bowser
<KateKatja> BluesKaj, if that arcane setup does the work, i'll be happy to follow those instructions
<kdavid> Hi I need some help figuring something out
<engineer> ok kdavid
<BluesKaj> well, I wish i could help you there KateKatja , there are some tutorials out there, good luck :)
<Kernel> bah.
<kdavid> I just loaded Cairo on my Kubuntu and it does not start. It says I am missing a glitz file but I have it
<Resistol> BluesKaj: bash responded "therei s only 1 program which provides x-www-browser"
<Kernel> installed kubuntu-restricted-extras and audacious STILL wont play any mp3's
<KateKatja> looks sheepishly towards BluesKaj and smiles.. okay. :)
<BluesKaj> Resistol,  have you installed firefox?
<BluesKaj> KateKatja,  I find it frustrating to fool around with those nonstd video codecs on the net
<Resistol> BluesKaj: yes, it is listed as the only program when I type that command, but konqueror opens when I open a link/html file
<KateKatja> BluesKaj, DivX/XviD are one of the most popular vid codecs today. Cant just ignore the fact
<Kernel> hmm when i click on a mp3 and select open with audacious....it opens a whole new audacious client...instead of opening it with the already open client. can i fix this?
<KateKatja> !divx
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> KateKatja, sorry i forgot to mention [k]ubuntu-restricted-extras
<KateKatja> BluesKaj, I guess those were installed yday
<KateKatja> :)
<joe_> i was woundering how can you put a avi file to a dvd so that someone can play & watch movies on there home dvd players???
<Shaba1> Ok does anyone know how I can install the khelpcenter service under xfre
<Shaba1> I use xubuntu
<joe_>  ok i thought this was a place to get help with linux i guess i was wrong
<BluesKaj> joe_,  one can convert with several apps , most use ffmpeg and mencoder
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<kdavid> engineer: you still there?
<katsurou> whats the best? kde3 or 4?
<kdavid> kde3 for now
<katsurou> hum :D
<katsurou> tnx
<kdavid> np :-)
<Viper550> Are there kubuntu packages for Hardy of qtcurve for KDE4?
<joe_>  i don't know what happend, it's like i got booted out or someth'n
<FuriousGeorge> im a little confused by user management.  i know im not root, but i see that im not in sudoers either.  so how do i create a user who isnt an administrator?
<FuriousGeorge> *im not in sudo group
<joe_>  but what where u say'n about that one and convert a avi to dvd again???
<FuriousGeorge> i want to make a user who cant upgrade the system using their password
<joe_>  can anyone tell me how to put avi to dvd so that one can play on home dvd player???
<BluesKaj> joe_,  how old is the dvdplayer that you want to use ?
<joe_>  i don't know
<BluesKaj> most avi files will play on dvdplayers 3yrs old or less
<Viper550> I'm having issues building KDE4 stuff on Kubuntu with cmake
<joe_>  k than how can i convert avi to vob and then put it onto a dvd?
<FuriousGeorge> i just want to create a user that doesnt get nagged by the installer
<FuriousGeorge> and judging by how my current user is set up, I know it has nothing to do with the 'sudo' group
<FuriousGeorge> ahh, its the admin group
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<slow-motion> good night
 * ImperialJester has a question
<ImperialJester> Will the latest iTunes work with linux, under wine?
<mubasherkk> hi to all
<mubasherkk> I have a problem here
<ImperialJester> ok...
<mubasherkk> can anyone help me out
<engineer> mubasherkk just ask ffs
<genii> !apdb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apdb
<genii> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<mubasherkk> I am in need of a help
<mubasherkk> can anyone help me
<engineer> !ask | mubasherkk
<ubottu> mubasherkk: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<KateKatja> !answer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about answer
<KateKatja> !summers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about summers
<SHAMO> what to do if they cant even reconize your videocard.....o_Õ) ??
<SHAMO> even manual cant install it o_Õ)??
<SHAMO> device manager ..pci ...cant roconize my ...card..o_Õ)!?!?
<pablo> alguien me puede decir algo
<pablo> es la primera vez que veo esto
<tictric> no porque hablamos ingles aqui :)
<tictric> !es | pablo
<ubottu> pablo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pablo> ok
<Kernel> does anyone know how to make dolphin stick to one view...i switch it to detailed and change dirs and it goes back to previews
<Kernel> its very annoying
<tictric> Kernel, have you checked the remember folder view in preferences?
<tictric> though I don't know how exactly this option is named in english
<tictric> translation
<tictric> s,translation,original, :-)
<Kernel> tictric: i will look
<timboy> hey how can i tell if ubuntu has my modem set up properly?
<timboy> trying to set up dialup
<amok47> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<yakuzi> i've a strange problem: i installed the libdvdcss thing but i still can't play dvd's with kaffeine someone has an idea?
<SHAMO> xf86config  file ...O_O) i dont have that one is that a problem ??
<Kernel> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Kernel> LOL when trying to install banshee it says : Need to get 110MB of archives. After unpacking 471MB will be used
<Kernel> isnt that a tad much for a mp3 player lol
<Kernel> almost half a gig for a mp3 player...
<dwidmann|sleep> Kernel:  it's the dependencies that are the issue
<Kernel> yea...but THAT many?...
<dwidmann|sleep> Kernel: if you don't have the dependencies (probably gtk and gnome  and gstreamer), it will be a hefty download
<Kernel> half a gig of dependencys is alot
<Kernel> well im having issues with audacious and wanted to try banshee....but thats way to many things to install just for a mp3 player.
<Kernel> audacious keeps opening a new audacious cleint for each mp3 i play...instead of opening in the current audacious which is open.
<Githzerai> Kernel: banshee is a gtk/gnome app so quite logicaly needs many gtk/gnome packages to work. Try kde based players like noatun or juk
<Kernel> so i listen to 5 mp3'a.....i have 5 diff audacious windows open
<Kernel> well i want a small easy to use player.....i really prefer xmms..but it is no longer availible... :(
<Kernel> audacious seemed like a good alternative....but its not working right.
<dwidmann|sleep> Kernel: noatun fits that description, it can't get any more simplistic than it
<dwidmann|sleep> Kernel: and look at the xmms2 package
<Kernel> dwidmann|sleep: i did install xmms2....it does nothing
<dwidmann|sleep> Kernel: try it in a shell, you may have to install gui seperately with a different package
<Freddy2> hello
<Freddy2> some time ago hardy has started to loose network connectivity "sometimes" at startup, with no hardware problem (the router is working fine, and i can go to windows having network working right)
<Freddy2> i've tried to restart networking and/or hal, but no results.. in the end i have to reboot and pray for this working fine at next startup
<Freddy2> how/where can i look for the problem?
<Freddy2> in ifconfig i can see a lot of dropped packets
<dwidmann|sleep> Freddy2: I'd check your logs in /var/log/ - particularly dmesg and maybe syslog
<Kernel> what do i need to istall for it to provide dbus-launch
<Kernel> ?
<Kernel> i asked the audacious guys how i can fix my problem. they pointed me to this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/207157
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 207157 in dbus "dbus does not start automatically in Hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Kernel> which has this fix : http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13074891/15dbus
<Kernel> any ideas?
<Freddy2> well, i'll take a lot at dmseg next time i have the problem.. thx
<Kernel> !dbus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dbus
<Kernel> *sigh* not sure kubuntu is currently what im looking for in a distro. im coming froma diff distro where everything just worked.
<eagles0513875> !info dbus | Kernel
<ubottu> kernel: dbus (source: dbus): simple interprocess messaging system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.20-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 274 kB, installed size 804 kB
<Kernel> its getting very annoying...all the little things
<eagles0513875> Kernel: that what u looking for
<Freddy2> at /var/log/syslog there's too much information.. XD
<Kernel> eagles0513875: i dont think it is...as its already installed and NOT working
<eagles0513875> !info dbus-launch
<ubottu> Package dbus-launch does not exist in hardy
<eagles0513875> Freddy2: check dmesg see if that give you anything if you dont need so much info
<ares88> any of you know why java applet's don't work in firefox3 in hardy?
<Freddy2> eagles0513875: but dmesg only shows info about current "session", isn't it?
<Freddy2> if you reboot you will have new data, right?
<Kernel> i havent even started to fully install all the software i need......and its already been frustrating.....1st was crappy support for wpa...which i still dont have set up exactly how i need....its jerry rigged. now this issue...while both are not huge issues....just very annoying
<eagles0513875> ares88: they work for me make sure u have the sun-java6-jre installed
<eagles0513875> !logrotate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logrotate
<ares88> yes
<ares88> I have
<eagles0513875> ares88: try purging it then running apt-get autoclean then reinstalling
<eagles0513875> that fixed my flash issue i was having
<KateKatja> !divx
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<KateKatja> !xvid
<ubuntu__> greetings...somehow i got back to a a desktop...though i've been told i will have to reinstall
<ares88> ii  sun-java6-bin                              6-06-0ubuntu1                                      Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture
<ares88> ii  sun-java6-jdk                              6-06-0ubuntu1                                      Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6
<ares88> ii  sun-java6-jre                              6-06-0ubuntu1                                      Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture
<ares88> ii  sun-java6-plugin                           6-06-0ubuntu1                                      The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6
<ubuntu__> so is someone available to help me either fix this install or recover files that *were* in my documents folder
<ubuntu__> ?
<ubuntu__> inik had been helping me...
<KateKatja> !dvdcss2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdcss2
<KateKatja> !nspluginviewer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nspluginviewer
<Freddy2> eagles0513875: according to dmesg.1 everything seems to be fine.. both dmesg.0 and dmesg.1 have been created today, so the oldest one should show info about my previous reboot (when i was with no network)
<Freddy2> it tells the interface is up, and the driver has been loaded
<Kernel> what do i need to install for it to provide dbus-launch? i asked the audacious guys how i can fix my problem. they pointed me to this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/207157 ...which has this fix : http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13074891/15dbus ...but there is no dbus-launch command
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 207157 in dbus "dbus does not start automatically in Hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubuntu__> Is someone available to help me repair my install...or recover files?
<eagles0513875> Freddy2: how u trying to connect to ur interneet
<Freddy2> i'm connected directly via ethernet with a router.. when the problem is up i can't even ping it (while usually i can..)
<ubuntu__> okay...thanks
<eagles0513875> Freddy2: im on a wireless one had that issue
<eagles0513875> have u reset the router
<Freddy2> wasn't neccesary.. other computer was using it fine, and after rebooting my computer everything worked here too
<Freddy2> besides, even updating my dns server list with the system settings tool every time i reboot the file /etc/resolv.conf keeps only the first entry, while i use to have 3 more
<eagles0513875> Freddy2: have u restarted the networking on the machine
<Freddy2> i've tried with /etc/init.d/networking restart, but no results
<yakuzi> hah dvdcss problem solved...by changing dvd source from /dev/dvd to /dev/scd1 and the use of some medibuntu stuff (but probably the medibuntu wasn't needed)
<weswh-> for some reason, qt parted won't run for me. i have it installed, choose it from the menu launcher, it spins the icon for a while and then nothing happens...but, don't really have time for that right now :) i have a drive, sdd...USB drive that is formatted with mac fs. desperately need to format this thing ext2...is there an easy way to do that through the cli?
<weswh-> just wipe the whole thing, ext2 the entire disk (it's 500 gig)
<timboy> i need to have my modem autostart with ubuntu. the command is /home/tim/.modem/martian_modem /dev/modem1 how do I make this happen upon boot?
<jussi01> !autostart
<ubottu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<timboy> jussi01, has to be run as root
<jussi01> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<jussi01> timboy: if its in /etc/rc.local it should be fine
<jussi01> timboy: just make a little script
<timboy> so just #!/bin/bash \ /home/tim/.modem/martian_modem /dev/modem1?
<Chrysalis> does anyone nkow what is used in kubuntu for integrating wine... launching .exe's, the start menu integration etc?
<jussi01> timboy: sounds about right
<timboy> jussi01, ok great thx
<Kernel> when i right click i mp3 there is the options of open with....there are a few options in there...id like to remove them all except for audacious.....how can i do this?
<Kernel> for some reason audacious is the last option in the list
<Chrysalis> settings>file associations
<Chrysalis> x-mp3 is what you are looking for i think
<Chrysalis> of you could just do 'open with' and save your choice
<Kernel> ah ok let me give that a shot Chrysalis
<timboy> jussi01, do I need to put an & after my command in the script? because I rebooted and it's been sitting at your port is /dev/modem1 for about 2 mins now...
<Kernel> i dont see any options for file settings
<Kernel> im using...um that new file manager
<Kernel> dolphin?...
<jussi01> timboy: not sure - you could try...
<Kernel> also in dolphin....everytime i change dirs..i have to goto view>show hidden files....its VERY annoying.
<Kernel> can i make it auto show hidden files?
<Chrysalis> i just use konqueror ;/
<Kernel> hmm yea...i like konq way more.
<Kernel> mabey ill use that instead of dolphin....
<Chrysalis> pull the navigation pannel out "F9" and save view profile in 'window'
<Chrysalis> konq rocks
<Kernel> in konq or dolphin?
<Chrysalis> konq
<Chrysalis> it also has a media tab, to drop your mp3s in
<Kernel> ah i got it working good now in konq. thanks Chrysalis
<timboy> jussi01, just wanted to give you an update added the & after the script and worked without a hitch. thx again
<Chrysalis> Kernel, play around with the different view profiles and the navigation pannel to get them how you like, there really isnt much you cant do in konq once you figure it out
<Chrysalis> viewing man pages with 'man:/' is also really usefull
<Chrysalis> in konq
<Kernel> right. konq is what im used to using..been using it around 4-5 years....i just though that dolphin was supposed to be better and newer with cooler features...and seeing how i just switched distros..i figured now is a good time to give it a shot....but yuck..not liking it
<Kernel> yea or smb:/
<Kernel> browse local shares...
<KateKatja> Hello. I am not able to view streaming divx content even after installing mplayer plugin and such. How should I configure my mplayer now?
<klerfayt> is it normal to format usb memory stick to ext2 filesystem? can windows xp see it?
<AMDpenguin> is every new kubuntu release just a new kde version and a new background??????/
<jussi01> AMDpenguin: no.
<dwidmann|sleep> I've got a question, if anyone has any idea. That horrible thing called flash, does anybody know if with the beta for version 10 if it won't hang my browser if there are too many instances of it (ie: lots of flash in lots of tabs)
<Chrysalis> 64bit?
<dwidmann|sleep> Yes.
<Chrysalis> is teh nswrapper or something like that thats eating yor resources
<dwidmann> I don't think so ... Besides, it's quite the powerful machine, it would take quite a lot to fill 2GiB of memory
<Chrysalis> ill suggest trying 32bit flash
<dwidmann> It is 32-bit flash .... 64-bit browser, nspluginwrapper in use.
<dwidmann> Also, I already have ... solutions available, I was just making an inquiry about flash 10
<Chrysalis> no idea, was just wondering what you were using cause i had the same problem on a few 64bit machines with nspluginwrapper, it doesnt close properly and hogs your machines... switching back to 32bit fixed it on all
#kubuntu 2008-07-19
<dwidmann> Chrysalis: I've a better idea ... I wrote a script for enabling/disabling flash ... I'll just use that if I think I'm going somewhere that will invoke browser death
<Chrysalis> well, you can always just kill it, thats what i was doing till i got tired of it
<Chrysalis> once you kill it everthing goes back to normal
<dwidmann> the browser just .... hangs.
<dwidmann> killing the browser does work ... .but I'm hoping for a more optimal solution ... disabling flash is the best one I've decided to try so far, and the script makes it easier/faster than uninstalling/reinstalling flashplugin-nonfree package
<dwidmann> more stable too to boot
<Chrysalis> i meant killing the nsplugingwrapper, worked for me
<dwidmann> Hey, it also gets rid of 50% of ads, also another nice improvement
<dwidmann> hmm, that will work? I suppose I could try that later
<gabriel> hola
<gabriel> ==
<gabriel> =)
<buckethead> Hmm. How far back would I have to disable the NIC card to run a linux system on a network without the network seeing it?
<gabriel> jojo, this is an english chat, XD, I was talkin spanish XD
<tanner> Hi, everybody! i just switched from Windows XP, to Kubuntu 8.04. however upon installing and setting up my system, i came to reaize that configuring Wine so that i can run World of Warcraft is a bit beyond me, even after ive looked through the winehq website as well as the wowwiki page that talks about how to configure wine to run WoW,. i was wondering if there are any users out there that may be able to help me set up WoW to run on my
<tanner> machine or at least help me to figure out exactly what i need to do and in what order.
<kozz> buckethead: pull the plug would be safest I guess :)
<buckethead> kozz: Safest yes, Also easiest to forget. I'm going to try to come up with a way to code it in with a shortcut to enable it if its "safe".
<buckethead> Not sure if 'ifconfig eth0 down' will secure it enough.
<WillMc> Hello all
<Dr_willis> hi
<WillMc> Does anyone know why my game of freecell dumps when I try to use it.
<Dr_willis> if you Like Solitare type games. PySol is a Must get. :)
<Dr_willis> No idea why freecell would dump.
<dwidmann> kde4 + kpatience = win
<Dr_willis> i will stick with PySol. :) for now.
<dwidmann> Dr_willis: have you at least tried kde4's solitaire? ... it's kpat-kde4 if you ever feel like trying it :)
<Daisuke_Ido> dwidmann: kpatience is required to kcope with all of the kbugs in kde4
<dwidmann> Indeed it is, in fact, kdegames-kde4 is 67%of the reason I have kde4 installed :)
<Daisuke_Ido> whoosh
<Dr_willis> I like the 500+ variations of solitare in pysol. and of course the wife DEMANDS i install it on  every machine in the house, windows, or linux. :) I wonder if they got a port to the gp2x yet.. that will keep her happy in the car.
<XenThraL> uh, how do I copy from an xterm window?
<mmantler> hi
<raman> ! wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<raman> ! wirelessthx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wirelessthx
<dwidmann> I think kpat lists only about 17 "game types"
<Dr_willis> i rember ages ago Pysol had a bunch of Majong/tile games also. but seems like those vanished last i looked.
<RaceDrv709> I have my monitor connected to a KVM switch and can't change the resolution to anything higher than 800x600
<Walzmyn> Rosegarden is telling me it needs the JACK server - exactly what package am I looking for?
<engineer> what's the problem now RaceDrv709
<RaceDrv709> screen resolution crap
<RaceDrv709> can't change it to anything higher than 800x600\
<genii> RaceDrv709: Did it work at higher resolution without the kvm?
<Walzmyn> RaceDrv709, it's probably not detecting it properly though the KVM
 * RaceDrv709 goes under desk to connect monitor to his computer and bumps his head for the umpteenth time
<genii> Walzmyn: My thinking also. ATI are especially bad for this
<dedi_> anyone here got multiscreen with nv driver working?
<Walzmyn> dedi_, you mean, NOT the propritary driver?
<Dr_willis> dedi_,  I normally install nvidia drivers, use the nvidia-xsettings tool to enable twinview, restart X server, and i might have to run nvidia-settings to tweak the config/res a bit
<Dr_willis> Im not sure if the normal 'nv' drivers can even do this. :)
<Walzmyn> Same here. Works just about as good as winders.
<dedi_> Dr_willis: but with nvidia driver?
<Dr_willis> well i think they sort of can.. but with issues. :) on some of my box's
<Dr_willis> like they get the res wrong, and the primary display wrong, and they just cloned the display
<dedi_> its so terribly slow with nvidia drivers on kde4
<Walzmyn> so, what exactly am I looking for when rosegarden calls for the JACK server?
<Dr_willis> I dont use kde4, so never noticed.
<Dr_willis> !info jackd
<ubottu> jackd (source: jack-audio-connection-kit): JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clients). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.109.2-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 89 kB, installed size 396 kB
<Walzmyn> Dr_willis, so jackd is the correct package? good, half way home
<Walzmyn> now I just need to figure out how to turn is on
<Walzmyn> is == it
<Dr_willis> Walzmyn,  no idea. :)  its the only JACK i know of., that has todo with sounds.
<yao_ziyuan> ﻿is upgrading locales a critical step in upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04? this step was not successful and i killed it. how do i redo it manually?
<Walzmyn> Dr_willis, there's 3 dozen packages that come up. They're all to do with this one, i just wasn't sure which was the primary package
<yao_ziyuan> solved
<Dr_willis> I think the 'JACK' stuff is for serious sound editing. :) somthing ive never gotten into.
<Dr_willis> Unless you count converting wav to ringtones for the wife
<ubuntu__> Greetings...is anyone available and willing to help me recover from a serious system crash?
<ubuntu__> okay...thanks
<Dr_willis> recover in what way? what kind of crash? we need details. :)
 * genii sips his coffee
<ckd> greetings how can i show any Folder an my desktop with plasma ?
<Dr_willis> Theres some kde4 plasma addon for that I thought i saw mentioned in the various kde4 web sites/reviews. :)
<Dr_willis> but the kde4 channel may know more.
<Dr_willis> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<tsunami> hola  una consulta nomas
<ckd> thx
<genii> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<tsunami> instale el kubuntu 8 con kde4  y no me creo un usuario
<tsunami> asi que no puedo pasar mas de la pantalla de logueo
<genii> !ar | tsunami
<ubottu> tsunami: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<tsunami> guauu perdon
<XenThraL> anyone know what could be causing a segmentation fault every time I exit a opengl program?
<XenThraL> it just started happening all of the sudden :\
<pablo_> hola
<pablo_> alguien conoce algun canal de gambas?
<genii> !uy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uy
<genii> Hmm. pablo #ubuntu-es #ubuntu-ar #ubuntu-br
<XenThraL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28376/
<XenThraL> anyone - any ideas at all
<XenThraL> ?
<avik42> I installed kubuntu on my hp laptop .. I used to run ubuntu.. under ubuntu my volume control keys worked but it doesn't under kubuntu .. also under ubuntu I could turn off the tap on my touchpad.. I can't figure out how to get either to work under kubuntu .. anyone know why?
<darcy> Could someone help me? I'm having trouble with the Wine program.
<MrBlue182> Sorry, I'm no good with wine =[
<MrBlue182> I'm here to see if anyone can help me install kde 4.1 on ubuntu
<darcy> anyone know anything about wine
<dr_Willis> >hic<
<dr_Willis> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Jucato> MrBlue182: #kubuntu-kde4
<Jucato> darcy: #winehq have people good with wine
<Jucato> s/have/has/
<MrBlue182> #kubuntu-kde4
<MrBlue182> wups
<Guest89116> anyone having trouble with their touchpads on compaq or hp laptops?
<Guest89116> I have a button that turns your touchpad off and on.
<Guest89116> anyway, it's taking like 5 seconds for the gui to work again, but the terminal works fine. I'm using kubuntu 8.04 64-bit amd version.
<dr_Willis> I have no issues with my hp or compaq laptops here and the touchpad buttons
<dr_Willis> I like  the on/off button. :)
<luis> i need some help here
<luis> i open my laser with a saw
<luis> and trying to attach it to my memory stick
<bazhang> #hardware luis
<luis> ok
<AMDpenguin> is 20GB enough for /?
<buckethead> AMDpenguin: Yes.
<buckethead> So I've only got one pcmcia card.. How can I troubleshoot it under linux to determine if the problem is the card or the slot?
<AMDpenguin> is 400GB overkill for it?
<AMDpenguin> ?
<buckethead> Heh. Overkill? No such thing says the guy with a terabyte lying around.
<srinath> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Search4Lancer> how do I associate the MMS protocol with a program?
<Novii> how do i find out what my wireless card brand is?
<MacAnthony> Novii: lspci should list something about network adapter
<MacAnthony> should have a line with 'Ethernet'
<MacAnthony> so: lspci | grep Ethernet
<MacAnthony> might work
<MacAnthony> bah, you wanted wireless
<MacAnthony> not Ethernet then - mine says "Network Controller"
<Novii> found it :)
<Novii> now to look for a driver
<Novii> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Novii> Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g [14e4:4312] (rev 02)
<Novii> thats my driver I think
<Novii> not on the ubuntu wifi docs page :(
<MacAnthony> so the bcm43xx-fwcutter might work then
<Novii> getting install....
<Novii> MacAnthony: u here?
<MacAnthony> yep
<Novii> I Installed it, how do I browse for available networks?
<MacAnthony> I could never get knetwork manager to work with that on fiesty
<MacAnthony> so I switched to wicd
<MacAnthony> you can do it from the command line
<Novii> can you give me the command?
<Novii> plus I installed kismet, which isnt visible in the internet tab either.. and doesnt launch
<MacAnthony> iwlist scan <networkinterface>
<MacAnthony> so for me: iwlist scan eth1
<MacAnthony> hm
<MacAnthony> scratch that
<MacAnthony> just iwlist scan
<Novii> yeah that worked, says no scan result..
<Novii> how do I get kismet to work?
<Novii> I couldnt get some other programs to work either ..
<MacAnthony> is there not a publicly broadcasted ESSID around you?
<MacAnthony> what does ifconfig say for your wireless interface?
<Novii> ifconfig doesnt display for wlan0
<Novii> only for eth0,ppp and lo
<Kernel> ok can i change the amount of times konsole beeps at me....everytime i hit tab it beeps...id prefer it to be after 2-3 tabs to make it beep
<MacAnthony> it beeps cause it's telling you something
<Kernel> yea
<Kernel> i know.
<Kernel> but would like it to not beep as much...its annoying when trying to get work done
<MacAnthony> I think you can turn it off
<MacAnthony> but I don't think you can set it when it does it
<Kernel> ah ok. off will do
<MacAnthony> settings->bell->of
<MacAnthony> off
<MacAnthony> or none, I guess it is
<Kernel> much better. thanks
<Kernel> how do i open the kubuntu restricted manager?
<buckethead> Should be under System -> Hardware manager (or something really close.)
<buckethead> Why would /var/log/messages show me inserting my pcmcia card reader (right driver and all) but pcsc_scan shows nothing?
<nicholas> Hey
<sanassar> Im accessing Konversation from gnome
<sanassar> Hello?
<Jucato> yes?
<buckethead> hello, gnome guy.
<sanassar> Hey
<sanassar> Gnome + KDE is cool
<sanassar> I got to go for a quick second
<Kernel> hello all can someone help me out with lvm?. i had lvm set up for my data on another distro and just recently installed kubuntu...i now want to restore the lvm set up without losing my data
<Kernel> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<sanassar> Back
<sanassar> Switched to KDE
<sanassar> Hey
<Meanie> hello
<sanassar> Hey
<Meanie> can somebody help me?
<sanassar> Whats your problem
<buckethead> He's mean. Thats the problem :)
<Meanie> lol no buckethead
<Meanie> buckethead: do you use irssi or konversation?
<buckethead> konversation
<Meanie> okay im using it right now
<Meanie> that lag thing at bottom right
<buckethead> yeh.
<Meanie> when i get on irc.dal.net it starts at 1 .. and goes all the way to 180 .. and i get disconnected .. and i reconnect and does the same cycle over and over... but its not doing it on this server .. could you please tell me what would cause that
<buckethead> Does dalnet disconnect people with excessive lag?
<buckethead> Does it require a certain reply (like a ctcp version or the like) within a certain time?
<buckethead> Do other clients on your same system give the same problem?
<Meanie> umm .. i dont think
<Meanie> yeah
<Meanie> irssi does
<buckethead> I've got to step out for a minute, That should keep you busy. :)
<Meanie> i havnt connected to a different server with irssi though
<Meanie> huh?
<Meanie> can anyone else help me?
<Meanie> lol
<Kernel> hello all....anyone elses mplayer "stay on top" not work? mine just always says disabled.....im using shift + t to enable it.
<sanassar> How do I save my nickname in Konversation
<Ermenguer> sanassar: settings | identities
<blistov__> wtf. libdvdread and dvdcss dont' work with kubuntu 8.04
<blistov__> anyone know why?
<blistov__> is this known?
<geek> blistov__: using the medibuntu ones?
<mincho> Anybody know how to change global configuration. I want to use konqueror instead of dolphin to open my usb in the first time. I mean right after my usb disk is plugged in
<raziel_> hi
<raziel_> alguien de mexico
<Spiro> Greetings, I made a change into my network hardware. I removed my additional NIC and enabled my embeded NIC (nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller) Now I do not have network connectivity. How to install the driver for my NIC?
<Spiro> Greetings, I made a change into my network hardware. I removed my additional NIC and enabled my embeded NIC (nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller) Now I do not have network connectivity. How to install the driver for my NIC?
<amerigo> modem
<amerigo> where i can found information about connection by mobile (used like a modem)
<amerigo> ???
<dorins_> amerigo: I just had to connect my mobile through usb, and knetworkmanager detected it as a network device
<dorins_> amerigo: do you see it in knetworkmanager if you right click on the systray icon?
<kurt> Hello
<scretch> In where are games installed pls?
<ahumedo> @scretch: what do u mean?
<gnomefreak> /usr/share? never looked but you can run locate name of game | less   so you can read it at your own pace just use the page up and page down keys to go to next screen or back a screen
<ahumedo> Why is my xvinfo command tell me I have no adaptor present?
<ahumedo> But in live cd, it told me I have one
<ahumedo> the absence of xv caused me unable to play 3d apps or games smoothly
<ahumedo> more over the video. I have to use x11 as video output
<emons> hi guys, on amarok is there a button/way to get back to the current playing song position in playlist in case i opened a new one or im just browsing the current playlist, i remember in itunes there was...?
<yao_ziyuan> i deleted kmix's K menu item by mistake. how do i install it back?
<ilkin> gwenview--problem with this viewer---when it opens photo with resalution i.e. 1200x1600  photo overflows screen
<ilkin> how to make it resize big photoes while opening?
<yao_ziyuan> or anyone please copy your kde3 k menu item's command for kmix here
<ilkin> could anybody help me please
<ilkin> ?
<ilkin> what is the best vector image editor for Kubuntu?
<ilkin> help me in choosing right soft for my Kubuntu please
<ilkin> where is all???????????
<aleboco> hi guys, if i want to exclude al hidden file from a backup with rsync... what do i have to write?
<Schorfi> ilkin: try inkscape
<aleboco> --exclude "/my/home/.*" ??
<jackault> My external flash drives and ipod are being recognized by the computer but it can't mount my external hard drive.
<jackault> I might've screwed something in the 'Disk and Filesystems' config...
<ilkin> Inscape is vector editor, isnt it? Can it be alternative for Corel Draw in Windows
<Schorfi> yes it is, but i don't know both :)
<level1__> hi, I need help properly removing scim from my system
<ilkin> then what is the best bitmap editor for Kubuntu? life Photoshop?
<level1__> I removed it with apt, and now all kde apps are incredably unresponsive... on the terminal, it says its waiting for scim
<level1__> gimp or krita
<Schorfi> ilkin: gimp and krita
<level1__> lololol
<Schorfi> :)
<ilkin> then for what Blender 3D exists?
<Schorfi> well, for 3drendering, i guess?
<ilkin> and the last question, image view and MSN Messenger for Kubuntu(with audio and video chat support)
<ilkin> *image vieewer
<PolitikerALT> I don't think tht there exists an MSN messenger with audio support - but kopete and amsn have video chat support
<ilkin> what about image viewer?
<PolitikerALT> digikam maybe
<ilkin> does digikam resize big photoes while opening?
<PolitikerALT> I think so, at least gwenview does so (if you want it do do), but mom, I'll have a look
<ilkin> gwenview does not resize big res. photoes
<ilkin> after opening you should zoom out instead
<PolitikerALT> hmm... doesn't view → fit to window size work?
<milos_> digikam does "fit to window" by default
<ilkin> PolitikerALT thank you it works now)
<timo_> hello, i'm using kubuntu kde 4.1 and having a problem with compiz...
<timo_> when i press ctrl-alt-left to switch desktops, often plasma crashes
<timo_> I restarted plasma and now it seems to work again, but next time i boot it will crash again...
<timo_> does anybody know why plasma crashes when i use compiz to switch desktops?
<FoxIII> Hi all.
<FoxIII> Just got a message saying "kdemediamanager not running" I've tried searching for this program, but unable to find the command to start it. Any ideas?
<amok47> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<yao_ziyuan> in my kubuntu 8.04, Lock Session does not black out the screen. how do i black out the screen?
<yao_ziyuan> actually, it blacks out after 5 seconds
<yao_ziyuan> not immediately
<yao_ziyuan> i want immediately
<balaaa> It takes 2 seconds on my Kubuntu 8.04
<Filipp> do plasma repositories for Hardy exist?
<FoxIII> Got it sorted. Just did a reboot. <sigh>
<olimpico>  I have a very weird problem since I updated to the last Ubuntu kernel. My LAN card is changing the MAC Address every time I reboot. And every time a new eth(X+1) is detected. Someone has an idea why this is happening?
<raffaele> salve
<raffaele> vi volevo chiede se esiste una sorta di msn plus per Kubuntu..
<sigma_> where do i put scripts that I want to run at startup?
<tekstacy> !apt-fix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<bobi> hi
<bobi> ich habe ein kleines problem,ich kann nicht wirless online gehen.
<yao_ziyuan> !xfree86
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfree86
<sigma_>  i have a script that configures ip tables to share my inet connection, however I have to run it before I connect each time. Is there any IPtables config file that I can put the contents of the script into to make it run automatically when the pc starts? putting the file into the /etc/init.d/ did not work
<ilkin> hi again
<ilkin> what do katapult and Skim do? What are there functions in Kubuntu system?
<ilkin> what do katapult and Skim do? What are there functions in Kubuntu system? Please explain who knows
<jussi01> !info katapault
<ubottu> Package katapault does not exist in hardy
<jussi01> !info katapult
<ubottu> katapult (source: katapult): item launcher for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1-3 (hardy), package size 414 kB, installed size 3144 kB
<jussi01> ilkin: start katapult, and pres alt+space
<ForgeAus> does Kopete do Yahoo profiles?
<jussi01> ilkin: skim is for translations
<ilkin> nothing happened after pressing alt-spc only Katapult's icon appeared
<jussi01> ilkin: now start typing the name of a program
<jussi01> ilkin: its a fast way to start a prgram
<ilkin> ooo cool I didnt know that thanks
<jussi01> :)
<ilkin> I want to start Kmail but it doesnt start
<jussi01> ilkin: try kontact
<jussi01> ie. starting kontact,not kmail
<ilkin> I know Kontact, but how to start only Kmail
<bobi> kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie ich madwifi.tar.gz treiber installieren kann
<komp4> h
<female_31> h
<jussi01> !de | bobi
<ubottu> bobi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ilkin> Is Skim important for system? Can i delete it without suffering other programs?
<jussi01> !info skim
<ubottu> skim (source: skim): smart common input method platform for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.5-4ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1235 kB, installed size 2716 kB
<ilkin> sooo?
 * jussi01 has noidea if it can be removed
<bobi> well sorry i just need help to install a driver madwifi.tar.gz for my atheros wireless card,thx
<ilkin> I deleted Skim)) It seems no problem
<ilkin> Is it possible repair Kubuntu without formatting?
<ilkin> Is there any soft for that?
<PhilRod> depends what the problem is
<ilkin> lets say I want to restore initial programs that are now removed
<ilkin> or whole system
<kaminix> Why can't cut USB connections just fix themselves like in Windows and (I guess) Mac? Why does my heart have to stop eachtime a USB storage device accidently gets dissconnected without a proper umount while in use?
<kaminix> Isn't the USB standard open?
<ilkin> for example Windows can repair itself from installation disc
<kurt> ja
<PhilRod> ilkin: well, if you want to reinstall programs that have been uninstalled, install them in adept
<ilkin> then how to repair system? for instance several weeks ago Kubuntu rejected to run and each time it started in command line mode
<ForgeAus> so whats planned for Intrepid?
<jussi01> ForgeAus: probably best to askin #kubuntu-devel or #ubuntu+1
<ForgeAus> yeah I figured that
<PhilRod> ilkin: then you try to diagnose the problem - my first guess would be that your X config is/was broken
<ilkin> what is x config?
<ilkin> how to check whether it is broken or not
<ilkin> ?
<klerfayt> !hibernate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate
<klerfayt> wow, nothing about hibernate/suspend?
<coreymon77> hi everybody!
<stevec_> hi
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<coreymon77> heya
<stevec_> kde4 is coming along nicely, rc1 seems prety good now
 * jussi01 points stevec_ to #kubuntu-kde4
<ForgeAus> is kubuntu up to firefox 3 yet?
<coreymon77> yup
<coreymon77> has been for a long time
<ForgeAus> just checking
<eagles0513875> is kde4 worth trying
<ForgeAus> yes
<eagles0513875> last i tried it pre 4.1 it was missing alot of functionality
<eagles0513875> is it still missing a bunch of functionality
<coreymon77> i have to go
<eagles0513875> later coreymon77
 * jussi01 reminds eagles0513875 that kde4 support is in #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<eagles0513875> jussi01: thanks
<eagles0513875> just trying to get some opinions of people who have tried it and went back to 3
<siegie> Has anyone expirience with kgtk, i can't compile it "Could NOT find QtGlobal header " but libqt-dev is installed. Do i need something else?
<PhilRod> siegie: probably need to pass a --with-qt option to configure, or maybe try setting QTDIR first
<siegie> okey thanks i will try
<lesergi> hi people
<lesergi> whats'up
<lucent_> Hi peeps, need some help with something i haven't been able to find on the net so far. Had a little accident with my fstab file... in that it and the backup both got deleted :S have almost restored it fully, but I am getting an error about permissions when trying to write a CD.. can anyone help me out?
<maui> hi guys i have kubuntu and just installed banshee music player but when i opened it, it says there was an issue with the dbus, what's that? is it like banshee is only for gnome and doesn't work on kde? help
<siegie> PhilRod: okey now i have the following problem "cMake Error: Internal CMake error, TryCompile configure of cmake failed"
<BluesKaj> PhilRod,  do you have build-essential installed ?
<BluesKaj> !build essential
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about build essential
<BluesKaj> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<siegie> build-essential is installed
<PhilRod> siegie: no idea what that error means, sorry. You could try asking in #kde I guess
<sigma> how do i force dpkg to install a file?
<BluesKaj> siegie,  try installing banshee with adept , it's in the repos
<steveny> hello all:) can anyone suggest a decent rpg(turn based) that will work with wine or out of box? I have played fallout to death...thank you
<siegie> okey i'm trying
<Pegasus> hey everyone, where can i delete my "shipit.kubuntu.org" account?
<siegie> hmm nothing
 * BluesKaj wishes there was a linux gamerz chat ...tired of these unrecognizeable questions :)
<BluesKaj> not listed siegie ?
<siegie> i installed it
<sigma> Pegasus: why would you want to do that?
<siegie> but still getting the same error with cmake
<Pegasus> because i don't need it anymore
<siegie> sigma: dpkg -i --force-help
<Pegasus> also someone hacked my pc and now maybe has my private adress :S
<sigma> Pegasus: i dont think you can, i think if you dont use it after a while it just disapears
<BluesKaj> siegie,  remove banshee in adept , then do,  sudo dpkg -r banshee
<eagles0513875> dwidmann: installing kde4 as we speak
<BluesKaj> then reinstall with adept
<siegie> BluesKaj: ik wil try but i don't see the point
<BluesKaj> it might clean up some orphaned dependencies
<siegie> i think banshee is an audio player
<BluesKaj> yes it is
<siegie> and what has it to with kgtk?
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<petgrill> hi i dont know what happen i just moved in to a new house and i use a new connection to the internet and i cant see the thumbnails of pictures in sites like google.image and deviantart can anyone help me plz?
<petgrill> i also sometimes cant see the thumbnails at youtube
<petgrill> i use firefox
<petgrill> 2 not 3
<lesergi> :S
<lesergi> all others images you can see?
<petgrill> yes
<lesergi> :S
<petgrill> only prob with thumbnails
<petgrill> and basically all small photos
<lesergi> have you tried running firefox with new conf? mv .mozilla .mozilla.bak
<lesergi> it is not real solution, but...
<petgrill> should i install firefox 3?
<emons> help with setting guarddog? i set allow IRC and it doesn't
<Guest31003> hallo
<lesergi> is there any application in order to sync home dirs??
<lesergi> I need sync home directory from desktop pc to laptop
<lesergi> I think svn, cvs or hg are not good for that
<jinzougen> I have AMD64 Kubuntu, how do I get flash working in Firefox?
<jinzougen> Hardy.
<Admiral_Chicago> have you checked out this:
<Admiral_Chicago> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<kaminix> Hey. I have a USB stick I need to use as SWAP. I've already run mkfs.swap and swapon for /dev/sdb1, but it won't show up in htop anyway. What do I need to do?
<jinzougen> OK yeah I read about doing the 32-bit firefox and plugins things.
<jinzougen> Does anyone know about the quality of these open-source alternatives?
<kaminix> Oh, nevermind. The swap is on. :)
<_CrashMaster_> jinzougen: Anything in the repo's can generally be considered stable. The quality is really up for you to decide, based on the packages relevance to what you're trying to accomplish
<jinzougen> ok I'll check them out. Do they integrate into firefox automatically or will I have to set it up somehow?
<jinzougen> aparently swf-player does
<_CrashMaster_> Firefox will usually pickup and install a plugin automatically. If it can't for some reason, it will generally provide a link to the authors site which provides steps for a manual install.
<z_klanu> hello
<_CrashMaster_> hello z_klanu
<z_klanu> whats up?
<jinzougen> Well swf-player seems to work just fine. Thanks for the help guys.
<_CrashMaster_> Anyone looking for help that hasn't received it yet? I'm bored.
<bruno> hi
<bruno> Brazil?
<bazhang> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bazhang> bruno ^^
<minimax> what is the restricted drivers manager for kubuntu?
<Jucato> bazhang: gone :)
<Jucato> minimax: jockey-kde (K Menu -> System)
<bazhang> Jucato, I saw too late :)
<minimax> Jucato: apparently the gtk one gives up (sees no restricted drivers)
<minimax> Jucato: but jockey-kde can't find any restricted drivers, either
<minimax> Jucato: might have to settle for software rendering then...
<Jucato> minimax: they use the same backend, so I wouldn't be surprised...
<Jucato> you might have to do it manually..
<minimax> Jucato: I also can't modprobe nvidia... FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<Jucato> minimax: I'm guessing you need to have the driver installed properly first
<Jucato> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dick-richardson> I'm trying to enable desktop effects, but am told
<dick-richardson> "compositing is not supported on your system"
<Cyntrax> Hello
<alanx> Cyntrax: hi
<plinio> hi all1
<plinio> What program i use for open .db extension in ubuntu?
<partha_> plinio: generally you never open .db files. However, kexi uses .db extension. Some picture viewer software create .db files to manage their database.
<_CrashMaster_> thumbs.db is the bain of Windows
<_CrashMaster_> ... bane?
<plinio> is .db game
<plinio> .db cssrpg game
<plinio> is doc
<plinio> open editor text windows, but no open editor text linux
<_CrashMaster_> plinio: Can you access a terminal window?
<elo> what's a good program for web designing to use on linux? similar to what homesite used to be like (now dreamweaver [FAIL])
<Githzerai> elo: try with quanta
<Jucato> kompozer too
<patco444> Proactol™ is a groundbreaking development in weight loss treatment, and is exactly what over weight people have been waiting for - http://track.moreniche.com/hit.php?w=119443&s=38
<mrs> anybody know what the dev name is for a line-in on a sound card?
<darcy> anybody use ConvertXtoDVD???
<darcy> I can't get ConvertXtoDVD run through Wine to acknowledge the DVD Burner, can someone help?
<stdin> darcy: I doubt you can burn anything from wine. but the people in #winehq would know
<ellypho> How does one change channels eg #winehq
<stdin> ellypho: type /join #winehq
<not-alone> привет ребят
<not-alone> подскажите пожалуста, где можно скачать Glib
<Jucato> !ru | not-alone
<ubottu> not-alone: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<not-alone> thanks
<not-alone> sorry
<not-alone> i think that it is russiam channel
<not-alone> but ...
<corin> hi
<corin> i have a problem
<pulaski> Hello, does anyone know if it is likely a driver for the Sound Blaster "Fatal1ty  X-Fi Platinum" sound card with the I/O drive is under development or suggest a channel where this question would be more appropiate?
<smarty> Hey -- anyone know how to install google earth with the .bin file i downloaded? (sorry, im a n00b)
<smarty> no one?
<om> #kubuntu-kde4
<kcma2> good morning all
<kcma2> i have an acer 5570Z and i want to load Kubuntu on it, it has a dual core and 1 gig of ram which version should i use the 64bit or 32 and why?
<kcma2> behulor behulor?
<kcman> hello i have a question about installs of kubuntu
<kcman> i want to put kubuntu on my acer 5570Z and i want to know what i should use 64 bit or 32 and why?
<wesley> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<dick-richardson> I'm running kde4 and the desktop isn't my full screen size. http://abe.midco.net/vauxje/pics/snapshot1.png
<zabbadapp> kcman: With 4 gigs and 32 bit you only get 3 gigs of ram (unless the motherboard and bios and some kernel settings are designed to support more with 32 bit)... So if you have more than 3 gigs of ram, use 64 bit ...
<kaminix> How do I create and upload a deb file to the repositories? The edict dictionary files are almost a year old, and it's just a couple of text files to copy to /usr/share/edict
<genii> kaminix: They'll know in #ubuntu-motu
<Dr_willis> isent that what the 'ppa' stuff is for also.  to allow personal repos.
<spiel_mit_feuer> hey.. can someone help me figure out what a certain program is ive seen used on KDE?
<Dr_willis> !ppa\
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppa\
<Dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<spiel_mit_feuer> http://www.kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/84112-1.jpg
<spiel_mit_feuer> whats that at the bottom?
<spiel_mit_feuer> with the reflective icons
<Dr_willis> !avant
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<Dr_willis> looks like that program to me.. "awn" :)
<spiel_mit_feuer> avant looks cool
<spiel_mit_feuer> let me get it
<Dr_willis> I find it useless
<Dr_willis> :P
<semistud2354> can someone tell me how to send a file with kopete??
<semistud2354> a picture
<tinden> When installing Kubuntu 8.04.1 from the alternate install cd on i386 and using the Guided "encrypted LVM" option, I noticed that during the process, it doesn't seem to random fill the hard drive like Debian Etch does. It finishes the partitioning, formatting and starts installing files way to quick for it to have random filled the drive. It never reports that it is going to random fill the drive, and I'm certain that it doesn't. I have a 40
<tinden> took when installing Debian Etch with encrypted LVM. Is this a bug, an oversight or by design?
<Dr_willis> I think part of your comment/question.. and I got no idea on if its by design, or oversight.
<Dr_willis> part of the Q. got lost. Heh.. Im typing too fast.
<tinden> Sorry. I'll try again.When installing Kubuntu 8.04.1 from the alternate install cd on i386 and using the Guided "encrypted LVM" option, I noticed that during the process, it doesn't seem to random fill the hard drive like Debian Etch does. It finishes the partitioning, formatting and starts installing files way to quick for it to have random filled the drive. It never reports that it is going to random fill the drive, and I'm certain that i
<tinden>  long the random fill took when installing Debian Etch with encrypted LVM. Is this a bug, an oversight or by design?
<Dr_willis> The forums may have some deeper discussion of the topic.  at least you may have better luck  with the forums then here.
<Dr_willis> I would guess its by design.
<tinden> I found this page regarding the process: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/module-details.html    and it states "When using encrypted LVM, the installer will also automatically erase the disk by writing random data to it. This further improves security (as it makes it impossible to tell which parts of the disk are in use and also makes sure that any traces of previous installations are erased), but may take some time depe
<tinden> its *supposed" to be doing it, but it isn't as far as I can tell.
<Dr_willis> No idea, on how to prove it one way or another. :) other then watching the isntall processes from a different console as it installs. I guess.
<genii> In alternate you can view what it's doing on console4
<genii> Alternate/server
<tinden> Even just doing a zero-fill of the drive takes much longer than the installer is taking to begin installing the system packages, so I certain that the installer isn't writing the whole drive with random bits, which would take at least as long to do as writing zeros to it.
<tinden> Anyone here tried a guided encrypted lvm install with kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. if writing random bits.. I wonder if it wold really need to randomize every bit.. what it it just did every other bit... :)
<Dr_willis> Then again. this is all for the truely security addict.
<yanina> hello, I have a problem, somehow my KDE is not starting KWin
<yanina> how I get KWin to start on each login of every user into KDE??
<helpy> anyone using crossover for linux ?
<timo_> in kubuntu kde, i can change the system settings, and the settings manager remembers them, but they are not applied... does anybody know why?
<helpy> did you check you session settings on logon screen ?
<helpy> go to sessions and select start from last session
<timo_> nope, didn't check that yet... i'll do that immediately
<helpy> :)
<yanina> how I set a variable globally on each start
<yanina> like KDEWM?
<timo_> but one other thing... i noticed that it says (in red) "Attention! Read help!" when i go to Convenience tab in Login Manager...
<helpy> what do you mean ?
<helpy> what does it say ?
<helpy> by the way timo_ you need to restart x to go to sessions :)
<timo_> i know :)
<helpy> :))
<Dr_willis> somthing is weird if 'kde' session from  the KDM login is not running kwin, or compiz. ugh.. You dident install and remove compiz by any chance did you?
<timo_> but it seems like a warning, but when i press the Help button, nothing happens :(
<helpy> weird
<helpy> did you google it ?
<Dr_willis> timo_,  its just warning you about setting up auto-login s4essiion
<timo_> i did google it, i found someone having exactly the same problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=112056
<timo_> ok, thanks doc
<timo_> i'll go restart x now.. be right back :)
<Dr_willis> quick - lets all change nicks!
<Dr_willis> :)
<yanina> were does the KDEWM var gets set at boot?
<yanina> there is a but when you uninstall compiz on kubuntu 8
<yanina> it will let KDEWM set to compiz so you dont have window manager on start up
<yanina> and no window borders
<Dr_willis> Uninstalling compiz -  used to goof things up. I had to fix that once.. after that i learned to not remove compiz. :)
<Dr_willis> if you removed compiz, you may need to look in to the 'alternatives' feature of ubuntu.
<yanina> this is the culprit script
<yanina> file /etc/X11/Xsession.d/25enable-compiz
<yanina> should be removed but is not
<yanina> does a  export KDEWM="/usr/bin/compiz"
<Dr_willis> there ya go.
<yanina> so if you don't have compiz you get no borders
<yanina> someone fill a bug fix
<yanina> I must reboot, thanks everybody
<Dr_willis> if [ -e $HOME/.kde/share/config/compizasWM ] ; then
<Dr_willis> is whats in my script. :)
<Dr_willis> so by removing that  .kde/share/config/compizasWM - in theory it would default to kwin. i think.
<FrameFever> which automake version does I have to install?
<FrameFever> to work with kdevelop?
<FrameFever> 1.9?
<FrameFever> there are 5 versions available
<Dragnslcr> Heh, glad I caught that conversation. I was trying to figure out why Compiz was loaded when I started KDE4
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> i feel compiz has caused more problems.. then its worth.. Heh :P
<sanassar> Hey
<sanassar> Anyone know how to make keyboard shorcuts
<jussi01> !shortcuts
<ubottu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<jussi01> sanassar: ^^
<sanassar> Hi
<sgallinger> is there a way I can test my ati card to see if it working ?
<MachinTrucChose> hi
<MachinTrucChose> For some reason the volume icon has disappeared from my system tray. It's been gone for a few days now, rebooting does not bring it back. Which command opens it?
<Hondo_Kitsune> Ok, i am having no end of problems with my NTFS drive
<Hondo_Kitsune> I have ntfs-3g and it has solved nothing
<Hondo_Kitsune> *clears throat* should I try #ubuntu?
<MachinTrucChose> probably
<genii> MachinTrucChose: kmix
<MachinTrucChose> thank you, genii
<genii> MachinTrucChose: Yer welcome
<BSG75> hi .. my fresh kubuntu install is having issues with pulse audio.  I am moving from ubuntu .. under ubuntu there is no problem and things work like a dream since Edgy
<BSG75> Pulse audio works great under ubuntu Hardy.. is this a kde setting thing or is there an known issue with kubuntu install?
<not-alone> this problem are in mandriva kubuntu SUSe and other distr
<BSG75> not-alone: can you point me to a work-around or a solution?  I have sound, can I use alsamixer and disable pulse audio?
<not-alone> we must configure pulse audio o use another audio server
<not-alone> you have sound but...
<not-alone> what?
<Dr_willis> Hondo_Kitsune,   you may want to state the whole ntfs problem, to the whole channel.
<dorins> BSG75: I think kubuntu hardy still installs alsa by default
<dorins> I don't have pulse audio installed
<dorins> sound works great
<Dr_willis> Pulse audio uses alsa i thought. Its an addational layer.
<BSG75> dorins: yeah .. that's how I have sound.  But I it cuts off and apps like mplayer gives error saying it cannot connect to Pulse audio
<Dr_willis> BSG75,  tell mplayer to use alsa, not pulseaudio. is what i normally do
<Hondo_Kitsune> QUnprivileged user cannot mount NTFS block using the external FUSE. Either mount as root or rebuild ntfs-3g with integrated FUSE and setuid root.
<Dr_willis> makes mplayer start up a lot faster also.
<BSG75> Dr_willis: will do
<Hondo_Kitsune> I followed the instructions on the site and they did not fix it
<Dr_willis> Hondo_Kitsune,  other then trying the 'ntfs-config' tool, to check/enable it  - not sure. I dont have any external ntfs drives to test.
<Dr_willis> all my external USB drives are ext3 :)
<Hondo_Kitsune> both are enabled
<Hondo_Kitsune> it is whinging about FUSE
<Hondo_Kitsune> and if i mount it as root, i then can't write to it as "fox"
<BSG75> also can one of you please tell me a) how I can control my volume using my laptop volume button which I was able to do in ubuntu b) how I can turn of click on my touchpad of my laptop.. in ubuntu you go under mouse and it shows a tab with touchpad and you turn click off.. is there something similar in kde?
<Dr_willis> Hondo_Kitsune,  perhaps the user is not in the proper groups.
<Hondo_Kitsune> I checked
<Hondo_Kitsune> "fox" is
<Dr_willis> other then seeing if the user can mount manually with the ntfs-3g command. Not sure where to troubleshoot next.
<Hondo_Kitsune> what is the NTFS-3g command.
<Dr_willis> my ntfs-3g command is not SUID.
<Hondo_Kitsune> how is it implimented?
<Dr_willis> Its the command thats doing all the real work.
<Dr_willis> ntfs-3g --help gives ussage, and examples
<dorins> BSG75: for a) : open system settings, and select Keyboard & Mouse-> Keyboard Shortcuts, select component KMix and set the shortcut keys you want
<Dr_willis> Example:  ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/win
<dorins> BSG75: that's for kde4, should be something simmilar for kde 3
<dorins> BSG75: don't know about b)
<BSG75> dorins: thank you.  I haven't used kde in a LONNG time .. I am trying it again because my friend is all raving about it .. it's a bit of a change :)
<BSG75> definitely like 4.1 .. I am not so sure why my friend is so excited about 4.0
 * Dr_willis waits for service pack 1 for kde 4.1 :P
<BSG75> ***Dr_willis: when does that come out? :)
<Dr_willis> It will be in the Zippy Zebra release of ubuntu!
<Dr_willis> :)
<BSG75> I am thinking of installing ubuntu and then installing 4.1 that way everything will be working <fingers crossed>
<BSG75> I tried the intrepid .. I was having some stabality issues but it's alpha so I doubt it's any where close to the finished product
<dorins> BSG75: heard people saying that installing over ubuntu is better, never actually tried myself
<icheyne> why does my PCM output keep resetting to a really low default?
<BSG75> dorins: yeah .. I was avoiding that on purpose .. then I will have gnome to fall back to .. that kinda kills an honest evaluation
<icheyne> volume output that is
<BSG75> grrr .. I need to find out how to disable my stupid touchpad .. it's very very annoying to type
<Dr_willis> Thats why i alwyas look for laptops with a 'touchpad off' button. :)
<BSG75> Dr_willis: :(
<BSG75> brb .. I wonder if I unplug my external mouse if kde will autodetect my touchpad and give me option to turn off click :)
<kUbuntu2> Anyone able to help with mounting .iso in kubuntu 8.04?
<genii> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<soldieruk400> hi all
<soldieruk400> im new to ubuntu so if anyone uses it cool
<BSG75> :( .. it doesn't see my laptop touchpad as a touchpad but an actual mouse
<soldieruk400> well i got a problemb .i have just switched from vista home and so far so good .just wish i new how to get the cube and muck around with the settings
<genii> soldieruk400: If you go ask in channel #compiz-fusion they'll probably assist :)
<soldieruk400> thank you
<BSG75> I am about to install compiz .. I think plasma can now support compiz wallpaper
<BSG75> <fingers crossed> here goes
<Dr_willis> i dident think kde4 and compiz played together. :)
<genii> Dr_willis: It keeps crashing on mine so I'm always back into kde3
<BSG75> Dr_willis: LOL hence <fingers crossed> not going back to kde4 ..
<Dr_willis> im waiting for sevice pack 1001 for kde4.19928810920332.1/2
<Dr_willis> :)
<tdela> Hey guys, whats the "supported until october 2009" mean, is it recommended i download KDE4 Remix, community support only?
<BSG75> tdela: I am using Remix .. it's very stable .. but it depends on how comfortable you are on linux
<di48lo> I am missing window borders, how can i restore them?
<tdela> BSG75: I am very familiar but I need a stable, no hassle desktop, my job is an IT and im thinking of switching from freebsd as a desktop to kubuntu, but i don't wanna spend more time fixing my own desktop than our servers
<di48lo> kde4-kubuntu-compiz
<Dr_willis> alt-f2 ->  run kwin --replace   di48lo
<di48lo> cheers Doc
<tdela> BSG75: so really, what i should probably know is, the support until october 2009 really means what?
<Dr_willis> ive been using jwm + rox as my main desktop/filemanager
<BSG75> tdela: I have not found any issue other than the pulse audio not working .. nothing critical.  honestly I have no idea what "support until oct 09" means ... I would think it would mean for paid customer support .. but I could be totally talking through my rear end
<tdela> oh
<tdela> does all 8.04 come with kde4?
<tdela> BSG75: thanks btw. :)
<BSG75> tdela: no .. you can get ubuntu .. which is gnome
<BSG75> tdela: there is also one for xfce
<tdela> i would rather kde4.
<tdela> but all kubuntu's have kde4? or just kde4 remix version?
<di48lo> hey so I replaced kwin but now my compiz doesn't seem to work?
<BSG75> my compiz just installed the engine but I can find anywhere to turn on the effects LOL
<_2> !compiz | lol
<ubottu> lol: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<di48lo> hmm I don't have a KMenu->system?
<_2> lsb_release -r
<di48lo> do other people here run kde4?
<_2> !kde4 | di48lo no this is not the kde4 channel
<ubottu> _2: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_2> !kde4 | di48lo no this "is" not the kde4 channel
<ubottu> di48lo no this "is" not the kde4 channel: KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<tom___> I need help with openoffice
<BSG75> RAWR I got it working
<BSG75> now all I need to install is the compiz setting manager I think .. holly his noodly appendages, I am getting excited over kde .. I must have a feaver :)
<_2> ubottu ubottu us obviously not intelligent!
<ubottu> _2: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_2> ubottu ubottu is obviously not intelligent!
<_2> oops.
<BSG75> lol
<Pici> _2: Please don't do that.
<_2> Pici why doesn't the bot have any way to "NOT" key on the word 'is' without  >>> <ubottu> _2: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> _2: Because you are addressing the bot, it doesnt know any better.
<_2> is is a very useful english word.   wouldn't something else have been more prudent than "is" ?
<_2> set maybe
<_2> Pici or if only the pipe would cause ubottu to stop parsing commands and count the remainder of a line as comment
<aajacky> hai bro, how  to browsing use konqueror? cos my konqueror not function. but if use firefox is working
<SebNaitsabes> !konqueror
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konqueror
<BSG75> compiz fusion works beautifully with kde4 .. you hardly have to do anything other than to install it .. but the thing is that you have to reboot in order for them to show up for some reason.  At least for now
<BSG75> err that's 4.1 I am using.
<garysteinert> im trying to get amarok to comile from svn, the wiki says i should reinstall the strigi library, anyone know what package that would fall under?
<garysteinert> noone on the amarok channel seems to know?
<dedi_> my server has kde as default X, but it loads gnome when remote connecting a new X session (from a gnome client). any ideas?
<BSG75> dedi: what session is default under your remote connection settings?
<dedi_> BSG75:  same as local
<bobo> haha
<SuperMonster> I have a Dell Inspiron 530 I have been wanting to try Ubuntu/Xubuntu/Kubuntu on, however when I put in the Ubuntu/Xubuntu/Kubuntu/etc disks, and try to boot, I end up in BusyBox and *Ubuntu will NOT fully boot past the scrolling logo and the scrolling bar.  One person on the forums asked that I try setting my SATA from IDE to RAID, I don't see how that could help?
<genii> dedi_: Maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29126
#kubuntu 2008-07-20
<genii> SuperMonster: Likely the boot image doesn't know what kind of driver to use for the device it is booting from. If you have an external USB enclosure with cd I'd try install from there.
<SuperMonster> Enclousure ?
<dedi_> genii: tried it, no luck
<genii> SuperMonster: External box
<genii> dedi_: I'm out of immediate ideas on it then
<SuperMonster> genii: I have 2 external USB2 hard drives, and 2 networked computers.
<genii> SuperMonster: You could plug a CD drive into the ribbon of one of the external hd boxes instead of the hd and try from there.
<SuperMonster> genii: I didn't have this error back on my old p2 system.  Or I did, and I restarted and it'd load without errors. I don't understand what is the big deal now.
<genii> SuperMonster: I had this same issue with Asus p5k motherboard, the cd install always choked when it tried to decide what IDE/SATA driver to use. But it got finished when I used the external CD
<SuperMonster> genii: Perhaps I should disconnect all non-needed devices to see if it boots ?
<dedi_> genii: thanks anyway :) i will remove gnome :D just trying to find out whats the best way to remove the most but dont break gnome apps
<SuperMonster> genii: Such as the external HDs ?
<genii> SuperMonster: Since the installer has drivers for external USB devices built in it works right off. From external hd I have not tried however, just external CD
<SuperMonster> genii: are you saying to hook one of my ribbon cables in to one of my other computers ?
<SuperMonster> (CD drives)
<genii> SuperMonster: You said you have 2 external USB2 hard drives, yes?
<SuperMonster> Yes.
<genii> SuperMonster: If so, you can open up the box, unhook the HD that is in it. Then plug into there a CD unit instead
<genii> Then try install from that
<SuperMonster> Both the computer, and the External hard drives are under warenty.
<genii> SuperMonster: Ah, then perhaps not
<genii> SuperMonster: Is the other computer already running a linux?
<SuperMonster> The other computers are used by other family members.
<SuperMonster> So no.
<genii> OK
<genii> I was going to suggest a netboot way instead but you'd have to commandeer one of their boxes for that
<SuperMonster> I could take one over when they aren't grabing around.  Yes, but not install linux on them.
<genii> SuperMonster: You can use livecd actually for netboot way. You need 2 cd drives in the box for this way though
<genii> One for livecd, one for installing to remote box with
<SuperMonster> My old P2 system has 2 CD drives
<SuperMonster> CD-ROM and a CD-RW
<SuperMonster> The CD-ROM is shady though
<genii> SuperMonster: That would work, if the CDROM holds up.
<SuperMonster> That is very unlikley, sometimes it wont even open anymore.  And sometimes it doesn't read.  So I just unplugged it.
<djmaze> As a developer and Fedora user i have a few questions regarding kubuntu. Any project insider around?
<genii> djmaze: Perhaps enquire in #kubuntu-devel #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-motu
<djmaze> thanks will look there
<genii> SuperMonster: Hmm. Did you try Alternate CD yet? It may give something informative on the stdout console of alt-f4 which could help decide what the problem is
<SuperMonster> No.  I just used the CDs I got from shipit or whatever
<genii> SuperMonster: I would suggest d/l the alternate cd (unless impossible like on dialup or so) and attempt install from there
<SuperMonster> One person said I could try using "F1" for some boot options ?
<genii> SuperMonster: The cd has some primitive help on it there, kernel options you could tell it or such. But probably nothing useful in this specific instance
<SuperMonster> And I have sat, so I have a daily "FAP"
<SuperMonster> What would the alternative CD have the current shiped one doesn't BTW?
<_2> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04/kubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Pici> Its not a LiveCD
<SuperMonster> So it has a better chance of working?
<genii> Yes, with more hardware drivers
 * _2 wonders what means "LiveCD"
<SuperMonster> So the install will not be graphical and such ?
<genii> Text, yes
<_2> the installer will not have pictures.  the installed system should.
<SuperMonster> OK
<SuperMonster> LOL yeah of course.
<genii> _2: livecd runs the actual OS from itself. The alternate and server cd don't do this, only install the system
<_2> genii then the alternate install CD is a "LiveCD"
<genii> _2: No, it doesn't run (k)ubuntu off the cd only installs it
<_2> genii they both "alternate and server" run the ubuntu/linux system
<_2> yes it does.
<genii> Mine don't
<_2> it doesn't start a gui  but the *buntu system is running.
<_2> boot the thing and press alt+f2
<genii> Well you can get busybox
<genii> But thats not a fullblown system
<_2> is it "busybox" ?
<genii> Yes
<_2> sense what versiom ?
<_2> certenly didn't used to be
<SuperMonster> So do I need the "server edition" or is the alternative CD labeled still "alternative"
<genii> my 6.06 through current all have busybox on console 2 and 3 for instance and a stdout on console 4
<genii> SuperMonster: Alternate is better for you, the server cd installs apache,mysql and php and ni gui
<genii> *no gui
<SuperMonster> Yeah, never mind that.
<_2> genii hmmm busybox shell      but at any rate that is even a "live system"   but i'll not persue this any farther
<SuperMonster> BTW: "Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD. This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer."
<genii> SuperMonster: Thats the one
<SuperMonster> Yeah I was just clearing up that mumbo jumbo said that confused the hell out of me :-)
<genii> SuperMonster: Anyhow, if install is failing on text install, you can toggle to 4th console with  alt-f4 to see what messages it's spitting out,, which could be informative. You can return to install screen with alt-f1
<SuperMonster> So this would be better than "Hey, I messed up and sent you to BusyBox" ?
<SuperMonster> And actual get me somewhere on what the issue was?
<genii> Yes, hopefully :)
<SuperMonster> I am guessing I can download whatever Ubuntu I want, and use whatever graphical interface later , KDE,Gnome,etc?
<SuperMonster> and the outcome of the error should be the same ?
<SuperMonster> (since it is now)
<genii> SuperMonster: All the normal discs have a common base install, then ubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop as a package which decides if gnome xfce or kde. The server install is a special case which uses another method called tasksel
<genii> I put xubuntu-desktop twice, one of those should be kubuntu-desktop :)
<_2> and all the other *buntu's
<SuperMonster> I don't see the alternative CD on shipit, bleh.
<genii> SuperMonster: I know. I wish they would ship those
<SuperMonster> genii: I wish they'd ship Xubuntu also.
<genii> SuperMonster: For now only Gnome and KDE are official versions
<di48lo_> how do I change the boot sound?
<SuperMonster> genii: Xubuntu isn't "offical" ?
<genii> SuperMonster: Not as far as I know
<SuperMonster> I thought it was, just not Fluxubuntu or whatever
 * SuperMonster shrugs
<_2> _album - Live album                   [------]
<_2> heh.  oops
<gkffjcs> hello all, where is documentation kept in ubuntu I installed a package that was supposed to have documentation, but I have no Idea where to find it.
<genii> Usually they are in somewhere like /usr/share/ubuntu-docs
<gkffjcs> ahh! found it, thanks
<icheyne> !pcm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcm
<epimeth> hi guys... I'm pretty confused.  I've installed openssh server a number of times without problems before, but it isn't working for me now
<epimeth> the server is not responding to what seems to be *anything*
<epimeth> ping requests just hang, as does the ssh request
<dr_Willis> sounds almost like firewall rules.
<epimeth> I didn't set any
<dr_Willis> but i dont recall ever seeing ping just 'hang'
<_2> epimeth iptables -L
<epimeth> and I know that none are configured by default
<_2> actually there are iptables rules by default they are just all "accept"
<epimeth> all are policy ACCEPT
<epimeth> _2: ^
<_2> epimeth i'd sujest you purge it and reload it then.   you may have a borked sshd_conf
<massive> hey, is there someone that can tell me where i can find source file editor for cpp files in qt 4 ??
<epimeth> _2: how do I purge and reload?
<lavacano201014> OK, things have changed since I installed Kubuntu last time.
<_2> epimeth apt-get remove --purge openssh-* ;apt-get install ssh
<_2> as root of course
<lavacano201014> I reinstalled just because my hard drive filled up, and Amarok doesn't tell me it can't do MP3s the same way.
<hsystemx> epimeth:  sudo dpkg --purge PACKAGEname
<epimeth> _2: ahh... I thought you meant the rules
<Pici> lavacano201014: install the kubuntu-restricted-extras package
<hsystemx> for reinstalling then just do apt- or aptitude stuff.
<lavacano201014> Pici: Thanks
<Pici> lavacano201014: no problem :)
<_2> epimeth no they are telling you that iptables (firewall) is NOT the issue
 * lavacano201014 will wait for the updater to finish then do so
<epimeth> lol... I know :-)
<_2> epimeth and testing your sshd on localhost is a good idea.  it will also rule out upstream blockage
<dr_Willis> ssh issue wouldent be affecting ping however..
<dr_Willis> yes. need to determine if its a server issue, or local box issue.
<_2> ping ?   i must have missed that
<epimeth> so here's the thing... sshing localhost works
<epimeth> yea, ping doesn't work either
<dr_Willis> <epimeth> ping requests just hang, as does the ssh request
<epimeth> yea
<_2> ok it's upstream
<dr_Willis> you are ssh/pinging by ip? or by name?
<_2> step to the next gateway and test.
<epimeth> by ip
<epimeth> name doesn't work as I have not yet set up the dns
<sky_> hello everyone, I need some help, I installed kubuntu on my PC, when I install the ATI drivers (I have a radeon X700) the screen goes all black and I can't acess x server
<dr_Willis> and the ip of the server is correct? :)  Not a typo.. heh.
<epimeth> I'm actually setting up the server now but since I'm borrowing the monitor and keyboard I want to get ssh working first
<massive> edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_2> !ati | sky_
<massive> i've x1600 and there were some problems
<epimeth> dr_Willis: yea, its correct
<sky_> ok what do I edit ?
<ubottu> sky_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_2> dr_Willis i'll leave you and epimeth to sort that out,  too many cooks can burn kool-aide     ;/
<hsystemx> sky , use envy. sudo apt-get install envy
<jhutchins_lt> !sata
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata
<epimeth> dr_Willis: you still with me? :-(
<dr_Willis> I got a grandbaby running around the house.  i may have to run after him at any time. :)
<dr_Willis> 2 yr olds are so fun.
<dr_Willis> 'stop sticking a fork in the outlet!' :)
<epimeth> _2: its okay, I can take multiple inputs :-)
<dr_Willis> but im here for now. :)
<dr_Willis> but im out of ideas.
<epimeth> dr_Willis: awww
<epimeth> dr_Willis: and you're the grandad so you can spoil him/her rotten!
<dr_Willis> Yep.
<epimeth> lets add some weirdness now!  I ssh from the server to the client successfully and then I can ssh from the client back to the server successfully
<dr_Willis> I think its time to enable verbose logging for the ssh server. :) can you ping sucessfully now?
<dr_Willis> verbose logging for the client also - may help..  its sounding very weird..  Your dog dident chew on the network cables did it?
<epimeth> not at all
<epimeth> what network cables?  what dog, for that matter?
<epimeth> :-)
<epimeth> but yea.... no ping, and now I can't ssh into the client
<epimeth> wtf?!?!?
<dr_Willis> So this is a wireless network?
<dr_Willis> Dident turn on the microwave?
<dr_Willis> Ive about totally given up on wireless for now.
<epimeth> I was wrong... it was just slow
<epimeth> okay, so I'm connected to the laptop (client) from the server now
<epimeth> laptop is wireless, server is wired
<epimeth> hrm... now it *is* responding to pings?!?!
<epimeth> and now it isn't
<epimeth> garr
<di48lo_> how do I change the look of the main toolbar in kde4?
<epimeth> thanks anyway, guys... I gotta run
<epimeth> di48lo_: click on the icon thingy on the right of the toolbar
<sponix> anyone else in here have issues with k3b 1.0.4 kdelibs 3.5.9 ? Laptop stops burning DVD's and errors at 50% all the time, and Desktop the drive itself gives a scsi hardware error, and fails to respond after burning 1 DVD, have to reboot the box to get the DVD drive to respond again ... Using Ubuntu 8.04.1
<_2> 2 yr olds indeed.   and the stop sticking the fork in the outlet   thingy makes me think.    i'm more of a tell them what will happen if they do it, and that it will hurt, and then; if they still want to, let them.     seems much more efficent to me.    going around trying to make life "safe" is futile in the first place and in the second place they will figure out how to remove the safty cover and stick the fork in there anyway.   a
<_2> sponix file a bug  and check the bug reports
<sponix> just find it hard to believe that no one else is having the same issues
<_2> if they are, what makes you think they will be in here right now ?
<sky_> hey I got it ???
<sky_> I have 3d now
<sky_> but when I try to usa visual efects
<sky_> the screen goes all white
<_2> sounds like ati to me
<sky_> it is
<sky_> X700
<sky_> _2 any sugestions ???
<_2> sky_ no.  sorry.
<sky_> np
<_2> sky_ other than "don't buy propritary hardware"  ;/
<_2> open source people have been screeming that for two decades    it's just not being heard.
<genii> sponix: My reply from #ubuntu-offtopic to you: [20:46:55] <genii> sponix: I find if you have verifying on and it's alaptop drive which doesn't respond to the command it gives to eject and reload, it halts at 50%
 * genii screems some more for good measure
<_2> :)
<_2> it's just not being heard
<sponix> genii:  yeah, that is a good call, but I don't have it set to verify, and it truely is only a 50% burn, the DVD is unreadable/unusable after
<sponix> genii:  good thought though
<genii> sponix: Perhaps you only have 2Gb (half a DVD's worth) of swap space or combo of available ram/swap space
<_2> genii what would that have to do with it ?    i use k3b with no swap and only 256m ram     /tmp  might affect it  but ram/swap ?
<sponix> genii:  another good though, but my root / and crap / both have well over 4G free, and this box has 2G of ram with nothing going...
<genii> _2: I had this issue previously when burning cds when swap was less than 700Mb. dunno why
<_2> genii hmm in hardy ?
<genii> _2: Feisty actually
<_2> maybe some "write to ram" special trick they tried in that version ?     idk.   never saw any such an issue.
<sponix> hmm, I do only have 2G of Swap, but never had an issue prior
<_2> sponix test if you want to.   sudo swapoff -a    and try to burn one.  that should tell if that's the cause or not.
<sponix> the default gnome burning app Brasero (or whatever) seems to do just fine on my desktop, it doesn't lock the drive, and haven't tried it on this laptop to see if it does past 50% burns yet though
<di48lo> how do I change the boot sound??
<_2> there is a size limitation on swap and on ram  kernel can only access so much reguardless of what is actually there.   you might setup 20T of swap space but only 4g (i386) will be accessable iirc
<_2> system settings system sounds
<sponix> _2:  yeah, worth a shot on the 50% burn thing... Seems strange though, because a lot of systems don't even use swap these days
<fkm> di48lo, "System Settings" > "Notifications" > "System Notifications" > "KDE is starting up"
<di48lo> I dont seem to have an option there for start sound
<_2> sponix i haven't used swap in several years  (excption being photo editing which needs more ram than i actually have)
<magic_ninja> how is kde these days
<_2> di48lo what kde ?
<_2> magic_ninja healthy wealthy and wise
<_2> well maybe no so wealthy
<magic_ninja> i've noticed quite a few of the best apps out there are for kde, i was thinking about trying it out
<_2> and maybe not so wise
<_2> maybe i should have just said  "fat and sassy"
<Pici> For KDE?  Most applications are not tied to a specific DE
<magic_ninja> what is it....kubuntu-desktop
<_2> magic_ninja if you want the ubuntu'ized fell then yes,  else   "kde"
<magic_ninja> Pici, they aren't, but you can tell the differences
<_2> yeah tied to "gtk" or to "qt"
<di48lo> so anyone got any tips on how to change my boot sound?
<di48lo> kde4-kubuntu-compiz
<magic_ninja> damn 500mb
<_2> di48lo ah kde4
<_2> !kde4 | di48lo
<ubottu> di48lo: KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<di48lo> yeah
<magic_ninja> that package isn't found di48lo
<di48lo> hmm, so I can't?
<_2> di48lo Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<di48lo> I used to use mandriva and there were sweet menus for all this stuff but am having trouble finding this setting
<_2> if you ask in there. you "might" get an answer
<di48lo> cheers guys
<_2> what's wrong with this statement "On computers, optical discs were originally intended for storing video."
<_2> sounds like a third graders sciense report.
<_2> it's from wikipidia, what would one expect...
<_2> "However, in the case of Linux, the free operating system was meeting resistance in the consumer market because of the difficulty and effort and risk involved with installing an additional partition on the hard disk, particularly the ext2 filesystem. "  <<< methinks the author was high on crack...
<sponix> http://www.timhardy.net/wordpress/bytopic/howto/                  ............ This seems to be my problem with k3b
<scripted_> hi
<scripted_> can someone answer a couple of noob linux questions for me?
<_2> sponix did you also file a bug ?
<alaQ> scripted_: feel free to ask anything.
<_2> scripted_ it's call kcontrol
<scripted_> i just wanna know how i can tell how much space is left on a hard drive.  im used to windows and when right clicking a drive and going to properties it gives you a graphical representation of how much has been used.  where can i view something similar
<sponix> _2:  haven't yet, was going to try the work around, but been a long time since I've built anything from source, looking for the fancy apt-get to tell it to install the source and crap for k3b deps
<_2> "LiveDistros can be used for many purposes, including...cracking/stealing passwords"  wikipidia
<reldruh> scripted_: the easiest way I've found to do that is to open konqueror, right click on any folder and go to properties
<reldruh> scripted_: the last line should give you the information you're looking for
<_2> sponix sudo apt-get install build-essential ;sudo apt-get source k3b
<_2> scripted_    df -h
<sponix> _2:  know where it dumps the sources ?
<grinias> scripted_: df -h from a konsole
<_2> sponix /usr/src by defautl
<scripted_> ty
<sponix> _2:  actually, seems it dumped k3b in CWD ;)
<_2> there is a gui "pie chart" type disk usage thingy    i don't recall it's name
<_2> sponix heh   cool
<scripted_> even the command to get the usage is helpful thanx.
<_2> df == disk free    du == disk usage
<_2> du -sh
<sponix> _2:  so, if I do apt-get build-dep k3b, and it installs all those deps, will apt-get autoremove or apt-get remove build-dep k3b do anything for me to unclutter my system ?
<_2>   ^ that will show space used in the $PWD
<scripted_> thanks.  its just taken me hours to install xfi soundcard driver and winmx.
<scripted_> didnt fancy spending another couple of hours trying to find out
<_2> sponix sorry you lost me at the third left turn
<scripted_> bbl
<scripted_> thanks again
<_2> sponix ok i have reread that Q a few times.   short answer is    idk.
<_2> sponix if it doesn't    try installing and useing    deborphan     alternatively debfoster is quite handy.
<R2LM> How do you use Pulseaudio in Kubuntu? When I go to Kmenu > KDE System Settings > Sound System > Hardware, and where I select the audio device (ALSA, OSS, etc) there's no Pulseaudio listed. Don't I need to specify it here?
<_2> ( /bin/echo -e "\nDisk Free Space Information:" ;/bin/df -lh ;/bin/echo -e "/nDisk Usage Information for $PWD" ;/usr/bin/du -sh ;/bin/echo -e "\n\nProcess table listing in tarressed format" ;ps fax ) | less
<_2> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<_2> R2LM see if that helps  ^
<kaiwen> hi, does anyone know how to install mac os x or html widgets in plasma?
<_2> !kde4 | kaiwen probably someone in there --->
<_2> if the bot ever catches up
<kaiwen> no one is there
<_2> "LiveDistros can be used for many purposes, including...cracking/stealing passwords..."  << wikipidia.org   - true, but; i would think it hardly needs pointed out... so can just about any boot disk...
<kaiwen> so no one knows how?
<kaiwen> there isn't any documentation online
<kaiwen> about how to install them
<bazhang> #kubuntu-kde4 kaiwen
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=752772 coming in kde4.1 kaiwen
<kaiwen> not necessarily
<kaiwen> it already works
<kaiwen> somehow
<kaiwen> other people hav esaid
<bazhang> who said this kaiwen ? got a link? because google delivers a goose egg
<kaiwen> wait, there is a guy at kubuntu-kde4
<kaiwen> u can
<bazhang> then ask in that channel kaiwen
<kaiwen> i am
<dedi__> now my remote X sessions dont use gnome anymore, but kde3.5 instead of kde4 :>
<_2> ~/.dmrc
<dr_Willis> Hmm... wikipidia.org goes to --->  http://www.ndparking.com/wikipidia.org
<_2> ?
<_2> yeah it does
<_2> strange
<dr_Willis> 'name domain parking
<dr_Willis> 'name domain parking' = Sneak In the back door advertising.. :)
<_2> you know.  i don't hava a problem with advertisments sense i started browsing the web in the console
<dr_Willis> when a  site acts like its a 'search' engine. :) just to show you ads.. i have issues.. :)
<_2> i do find the occasional "flash" site that i just can't see...
<dr_Willis> I did find a site the other day that had a Anti-virus popup/animation that made it look like it was scanning your suste, and finding viruses.
<_2> dr_Willis heh.  but i don't see adds
<dr_Willis> I should of bookmarked it. :)
<dr_Willis> You dont see much
<dr_Willis> you dont miss much either.
<_2> :)
<genii> dr_Willis: Hehe there was one like that insisted i install antivirus2000 or such. Apparently I had corrupted a .dll someplace
<_2> it's probably still in the history
<dr_Willis> genii,  that sounds like the one i  saw
<genii> dr_Willis: I downloaded the installer and scanned it with clamav but didn't find anything in it
<dr_Willis> iver trained the wife to click on the 'x' button to close any popups.. Not the Ok/Cancle buttons. :)
<_2> on the one hand i'd like to see the page.  on the other there are no "popup" anything in the console
<dr_Willis> genii,  heh.  This one looked like  it was running 'just an animation' that seemed to  be a program that was actually scanning your syustem,.. then finding a virus.. then linking ya to a site to buy protection
<hsystemx> !unlock apt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unlock apt
<hsystemx> !lock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock
<genii> dr_Willis: Sounds like the same one, yeah
<dr_Willis> gotta love a xp-clone fake dialog box, on a linux machine
<hsystemx> !lock apt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock apt
<genii> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<hsystemx> !lapt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lapt
<_2> !adeptcrashfix
<_2> ah the bot is ignoring me ?
<genii> _2: Nah it points to same factoid
<spiel_mit_feuer> quick question.. is it better to have your /home partition as primary or logical?
<genii> Primary
<_2> genii oh yes.  i see it,   but eariler that wasint the case.
<_2> spiel_mit_feuer depends on how you setup the rest of the disk actually
<_2> there is a limit on primary partitions
<hsystemx> damn i love konsole ... adept is unstable... prefer typing apt...
<spiel_mit_feuer> there will be only 3 partitions.., /, /home, and swap
<dr_Willis> spiel_mit_feuer,  it dozsent really matter. I tend to use all primaries. since i dont use more then 4 partitions.
<_2> i personally don't use either/any partitions
<genii> I just don't like that logical partitions get messy if you have to try and revover data from there later
<_2> spiel_mit_feuer i'm with dr_Willis on your answer there,  if you only intend three,  it doesn't really matter then
<genii> *recover
<_2> genii heh.  yeah but: you aren't supposed to be "having to recover" data   :)
<_2> backups backups backups   nothing can replace backups
<dr_Willis> "Redundant array of fileservers"
<spiel_mit_feuer> so.. should my /home be primary or logical though?
<dr_Willis> for all my.. err.. vacation videos.. backing up
<dr_Willis> spiel_mit_feuer,  it does not matter.
<dr_Willis> spiel_mit_feuer,  may be easier in the long run to make  it primary
<spiel_mit_feuer> ok
<_2> dr_Willis questionable vacation you have there   :)))
<genii> I actually have raid1 boot drives, then 5 disk raid5 for my data
<spiel_mit_feuer> can i convert a logical to primary or no?
<dr_Willis> its Research! Honest!
<dr_Willis> spiel_mit_feuer,  Not sure.. i always use primaries when i can
<Agent_bob> research you say ?
<dr_Willis> For my err.... Book! yea thats it...
<dr_Willis> :P
<spiel_mit_feuer> ok
<spiel_mit_feuer> bbl
<grinias> Agent_bob: use wubi
<genii> Gah. Wubi
<Agent_bob> grinias heh.  i don't do windows
 * dr_Willis pukes at the mention of wubi. :)
 * genii spits in the general direction of wubi
<dr_Willis> I do find virtualbox under windows + a few linux disrtos. to be handy
<Agent_bob> i have ran qemu + win95  in linux a time or three
<Agent_bob> copple of things that i hadn't "ripped" to foss yet needed attention.  that's all
<dr_Willis> wife was doign that for ages.. :) easier for me to 'backup' her windows setup that way and move it to new machines
<Agent_bob> yeah and the hardware doesn't change either
 * Agent_bob remember the M$-reboot-os from years gone by
<dr_Willis> a few times she would crash to linux, and get confused. :) I had her login to linux, auto start a minimal window manager, and vmware front end,
<Agent_bob> dr_Willis why didn't you put the startup script into a loop that would check for a break command to bail out on
<Agent_bob> then a crash would just restart the reboot-os
<dr_Willis> I put a large icon on her desktop for her to run :) then she discovered pysol on the linux 'os under the os'  and she started playing it more
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> Xsol
<Agent_bob> xboard   too
<dr_Willis> She likes this one 'kiddy' solitare game thats very easy. ;)
<dr_Willis> Baby Spider or somthing like that
<Agent_bob> :)
 * Agent_bob finds a deck of cards more realistic than a computer sol
<dr_Willis> We need a good Golf Game for Linux! :)
<Agent_bob> tho maybe not as easy
<dr_Willis> I rember golf games being soooooo popular years back
<Agent_bob> kolf   is good for about two rounds   after that it's worthless
<genii> They need to make some uber mini-putt X golf game
<dr_Willis> ive seen a lot of  'casual games' being sold that are 'redone/enhanced' classics :) like the old 'robots'  game.
<Agent_bob> mini-putt   is so     uhh      why not real golf ?
<genii> Because real courses don't have windmills, interesting obstacles, etc
<dr_Willis> Putt-Putt-Golf :)
<dr_Willis> Extreme!-Putt-Putt-Golf :)
<Agent_bob> putt-putt-poot   ooops
<genii> Yeah
<dr_Willis> 'land mines'
<genii> I'd try it :)
<dr_Willis> I seem to recall some 'extreme' golf game for the consoles, or somthing. :P
<dr_Willis> GBA has a golf/rpg game. :)
<Agent_bob> nine tendoo   had one back in the day
<dr_Willis> wii bowling.. is king  with the kids.
<dr_Willis> well night all
<Agent_bob> 910dough that is...
<Agent_bob> can't stay root long around here
<goetzc> hi
<Agent_bob> goetzc
<REdnEk> hi ya'll
<Agent_bob> REdnEk
<REdnEk> how'd I get dis dang CD to start installn the software?
<REdnEk> The choices come up but, when I hit enter, not a dam thang
<REdnEk> F4, F1, F6, nuthin happens.
<REdnEk> any smartones in here?
<Agent_bob> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<REdnEk> k, let me see if that werks...
<Agent_bob> k, you do that.
<di48lo> how can I get my kubuntu to boot with emerald?
<REdnEk> can't find kernel image from the cmd line:   "boot:". maybe this CD image is hosed..
<Agent_bob> !compiz | di48lo i think there may be a better channel for that Q
<ubottu> di48lo i think there may be a better channel for that Q: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Agent_bob> REdnEk now there's a noval though.   "maybe this CD image is hosed."   did you check that ?    md5 sums are avalable at the dl site
<goetzc> someone know is there is a plasmoid or something like that, that shows the cpu usage in the panel?
<Agent_bob> !kde4 | goetzc probably more likely to find help with kde4 in...
<ubottu> goetzc probably more likely to find help with kde4 in...: KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<goetzc> thanks
<Agent_bob> !welcome
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Agent_bob> pfft   missed that one.
<cEmx> hi all.
<Agent_bob> !ty
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<goetzc> hehe
<Agent_bob> we don't talk to each other here,  we just sic the bot on them...
<Agent_bob> :)))
<REdnEk> alright thanks A. BOB... I'll check back later if'n I can't get 'er done...
<goetzc> !hehe ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hehe ?
<Agent_bob> REdnEk see the !ty post above  :)
<REdnEk> !ty
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Agent_bob> some days are just like that i guess
<Agent_bob> far far away, long long ago.   i'll be back when...
<di48lo> how to make emerald run
<flaccid> di48lo: emerald is no longer supported, compiz-fusion is but
<di48lo> hmm, ok then how do I change my window styles
<flaccid> di48lo: system settings | appearance . are you running any effects atm?
<di48lo> yeah, compiz
<flaccid> !compiz | di48lo
<ubottu> di48lo: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<flaccid> to get kwin back, run kwin --replace & in konsole
<ForzaPalermo> what is the default META key?
<flaccid> ForzaPalermo: i think its usually the windows key, but im not fully sure
<ForzaPalermo> i tried that already :(
<flaccid> tried how?
<flaccid> otherwise its probably alt
<ForzaPalermo> forget it i got it
<flaccid> what is it?
<ForzaPalermo> hey, can we set the windows key to have the kde menu go up
<ForzaPalermo> likek the windows menu
<flaccid> not that i know of but i could be wrong. #kde might be able to advise
<CrazyPoultry> this may not be the right place to ask but it's worth a try, is anyone aware of a parametric modeling program that works under linux or wine?, soildworks will not, nor will alibre(i know pro/e makes a native version, but i do not hold a license for it)
<Taggnostr> hello
<mr---t-> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<liwei> hello
<liwei> hello
<mr---t-> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Taggnostr> I'm downloading kubuntu from http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download and I have some question: 1) is this a live cd? 2) the last time I downloaded it it was a dvd, why it is a cd now? 3) I have a intel core 2 duo cpu that supports 64bit, I choose the 64bit version but it says "amd64", will it work with my cpu too? 4) does it have kde 4?
<grinias> Taggnostr: it will work
<liwei> dvd is kde3, while cd is kde4
<Taggnostr> I can only see the cd there
<Taggnostr> but if it is a live cd and it has kde4 it should be fine
<liwei> kde4 is not good enough by now
<Taggnostr> why not?
<liwei> kde4 is an other kde, at least i think so
<liwei> kde4和快得
<Taggnostr> I've found a cd, I'm going to burn what I've downloaded and try it
<Taggnostr> burned, I'm trying it now, is there a way to test all the hardware, like the webcam and bluetooth?
<usuario> hola
<usuario> hello
<flaccid> Taggnostr: just use the cd in livecd mode and check the hcl
<flaccid> !hcl | Taggnostr
<ubottu> Taggnostr: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<flaccid> !hi | usuario
<Taggnostr> thanks
<ubottu> usuario: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> !webcam | Taggnostr
<ubottu> Taggnostr: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<usuario> how are you
<flaccid> good thanks
<usuario> dou you speak spanish
<flaccid> no i do not usuario
<flaccid> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Taggnostr> can I do sudo apt-get from the live cd?
<usuario> ubottu
<flaccid> Taggnostr: yep
<usuario> hey spak spanish
<Taggnostr> will it save it on the ram?
<usuario> hola
<flaccid> Taggnostr: yeah in the livecd session only
<Taggnostr> ok
<flaccid> usuario: english only in this channel
<usuario> ok how change the channel men? to the  to be peapole speak spanish
<flaccid> usuario: /join #kubuntu-es
<hcooh_> you have to type "/join #ubuntu-es"
<usuario> dj darkman
<Taggnostr> the apt-get didn't worked with the programs listed here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<flaccid> Taggnostr: specify the error(s) please
<soldieruk400> hi all having a mare with my new install of ubuntu upgrade
<Taggnostr> couldn't find package camorama
<Taggnostr> same for vlc
<flaccid> !info camorama
<ubottu> camorama (source: camorama): gnome utility to view and save images from a webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19-2 (hardy), package size 203 kB, installed size 1488 kB
<flaccid> Taggnostr: you have to enable the universe repos first in adept
<flaccid> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1113 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<soldieruk400> mines the packedge maniger
<flaccid> and multiverse for vlc..
<flaccid> soldieruk400: whats the actual error?
<soldieruk400> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<soldieruk400> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<soldieruk400> there it is
<flaccid> soldieruk400: run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<soldieruk400> how do u do that lol
<Taggnostr> how can I enable the universe repos?
<flaccid> soldieruk400: run konsole, then issue the command
<flaccid> !adept | Taggnostr
<ubottu> Taggnostr: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<soldieruk400> ok ill try
<soldieruk400> thank you
<flaccid> Taggnostr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<flaccid> np
<soldieruk400> when you say console is that the terminal
<flaccid> soldieruk400: its a console emulator. its in the system menu of the kmenu
<yarara> yo soy la yarara de argentina y quiero conectarme a un canal en español
<flaccid> !es | yarara
<ubottu> yarara: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<soldieruk400> cool
<yarara> si pero como ubuttu?
<flaccid> yarara: english only channel here.
<mr---t-> we need a spanish "i'm jus a bot" factoid
<yarara> yes pils tankiu
 * flaccid goes to mow the lawn
<Taggnostr> ok, I installed camorama but it doesn't seem to see the webcam
<flaccid> Taggnostr: thats why its a good idea to check the support first
<soldieruk400> im starting to think remote desk top time lol
<Taggnostr> I can't find my notebook here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Sony
<soldieruk400> ok who would like to sort my problembs out on remote desc top
<soldieruk400> wish i understud the linux stuff lol
<dave11> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<soldieruk400> any one for chat
<Taggnostr> I can't close adept manager anymore :\
<Taggnostr> is there a way to kill it?
<dave11> !remote desktop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote desktop
<iss_student> Can anybody help me with how to get realtek sound working in Kubuntu 8.04
<Taggnostr> is there a way to unlock adept?
<Taggnostr> it's opened and it works, just I can't close it
<usuario> hello
<usuario> im linux and you
<Taggnostr> anyway, the bt seems to work, the usb ports too, I wasn't able to test the webcam but everything else seems fine, is there anything else that I have to check before install?
<sergitox> bye
<osiris> anyone else have a problem with ktorrent leaking ram like crazy ?
<sergitox> putos rekete tri mal parios toditos q no saben español
<frybye> Hi all...
<frybye> with kubuntu 8:04 and both kde3 and 4.1 when I switch to full-screen for stuff from youtube etc the refresh rate is abismal.. very slow.. in a window the video play is fine - just in full screen terrible - any ideas???
<frybye> I have a amd- x2 and a nvidia 8500gs with 256mb gra-ram - which should be well enough to give a fluid video-play in full screen...
<frybye> the restricted nvidia drivers are installed...
<panfist>  i'm in the middle of a kubuntu installation right now, it got to about 90% and then it said "failed to install grub on hd0." the first two partitions on this disk are NTFS with windows on them. if i skip installing grub, my old bootloader should still be there and i can still get into windows and add kubuntu to the bootloader later, right?
<z0omal1> glad2cu
<frybye> panfist.. du you have -one- version of windows installed.. ie - vista -or- xp -- I had hellish problems trying to add kubutu as a 3rd o.s. with xp -and- vista...
<frybye> so who has an idea about this problem with full-screen video not working when in a window it is fine???
<frybye> panfist - the only real soloution to this was when I bought another pc and installed kubuntu on that...
<panfist> fry no unfortunately i have xp and vista, i can live without one of them for now tho as long as i can get at least one and kubuntu
<spiel_mit_feuer> looking for an opinion.. more of a vote as to what everyone thinks is the best media player for linux?
<panfist> i had the best luck with mplayer once i got it working
<spiel_mit_feuer> doesnt amarok play video files using an mplayer plugin?
<panfist> i have no idea
<panfist> <--noob
<serzholino> maybe using some script
<spiel_mit_feuer> hey
<spiel_mit_feuer> im umm.. doing the unthinkable
<frybye> spiel_mit_feuer: I have mplayer plugin installed - it works fine when in a window but awefull in full screen - I am here right now trying to find a soloution for this problem...
<frybye> mplayer is fine in a window ...and I am sure there will be a way to get it to work full-screen ok too.. just don't know the anser myself...
<spiel_mit_feuer> brb
<spiel_mit_feuer> hmm.. i guess ill never get screenlets to work on kde
<Davou> hello hello room
<frybye> hmmm... I seem to have found the soloution to my problem with missing full-screen video.. I used synaptic and saw that i only had the base packet for mplayer installed and not the mplay for kde installed.. done that and it works now.. coool...
<Davou> should I take a ticket?
<frybye> davou - ticket???
<frybye> well - I am off to explore myvideo.de and so on a bit now.. bye...
<Davou> I was hoping to get some help with a dbus problem im having
<spiel_mit_feuer> anyone think they can help me get screenlets working?
<spiel_mit_feuer> k... typed sudo screenlets-manager from a console and it says error, please install python image module
<lks> turning on the numlock in settings don't seemed to have done anything?
<lks> which is the file can i find out to check and turn on from there....thx
<frybye> re: my problem with the full screen video play in mplayer appears NOT to have been solved.. anybody have a tip...?
<frybye> I have a question about irc client konversation (nobody is answering in #konversation - ) under settings - identity - autoidenty - what do i need to enter under "service??"
<Lvl21nerd> does Kubuntu differ from Ubuntu in appearance alone or are there other differences?
<frybye> Kubuntu is more configurable...
<Lvl21nerd> meaning what exactly?....example maybe?
<kevin_> isn't it a different desktop environment
<Lvl21nerd> its more similar in layout to Windows than vanilla Ubuntu right?
<frybye> Lvl21nerd: yeah - that too - but I am a newbie myself with kubuntu - so dont exect too much expert opinion etc from me..
<frybye> Lvl21nerd: so why dont you just try it with a live-cd/dvd???
<gurkentraeger> when i wanted to compile the new 2.6.26, i got the error include/asm/fixmap_32.h:110: interner Compiler-Fehler: Segmentation fault
<gurkentraeger> is the gcc version my problem?
<kcma2> i am about to install kubuntu on my acer 5570Z it currently has vista on it and i would like to know if i should expect to run into trouble?
<Taggnostr> kcma2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Acer
<flaccid_> kcma2: you could try google to check each piece of hardware or how people have reported it goes. best thing to do is boot the livecd and see how you go using that. essentially the livecd session is the same as installed system wise
<kcma2> flaccid i like the livecd on that laptop and the research of the internet has told me that most owners of that very same model have put some type of linux on it
<flaccid_> kcma2: sounds good then
<kcma2> flaccid lol thanks
<kcma2> flaccid i think i will start with the live cd do a lspci and see what i am up against
<berto_> sssss
<berto_>  c e nessuno
<luca_b> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<berto_> come si fa a cambiare canale?
<luca_b> berto_:  /join #ubuntu-it
<Lvl21nerd> im back
<Lvl21nerd> to continue the discussion from b4....kubuntu is basically a more windows-ish version of ubuntu right?
<pag> "it has a menu at the bottom == it is windows" pretty intresting logic :\
<flaccid_> its probably better than windows UI theory yes
<Lvl21nerd> i didnt call it windows
<rhjj> hello
<Lvl21nerd> i just said it more closely resembled windows than vanilla ubuntu
<rhjj> i like kubuntu
<Lvl21nerd> hello rhjj
<Lvl21nerd> i like ubuntu
<Lvl21nerd> havent tried kubuntu
<rhjj> ok ioi
<rhjj> tried?
<rhjj> what?
<rhjj> why?
<Lvl21nerd> but i have tried opensuse KDE and Mandriva
<Lvl21nerd> they were intersting
<rhjj> ok
<flaccid_> well thats all in the eye of the beholder...
<rhjj> they were intersting
<Lvl21nerd> i might try kubuntu soon but i actually just got this installation working today
<flaccid_> its KDE so you would know it already
<Lvl21nerd> gnome is gneat
<Lvl21nerd> i am new to IRC though....whats a channel with some interesting talk?
<rhjj> is kubuntu server?
<Lvl21nerd> huh?
<Lvl21nerd> do channels depend on the server>?
<rhjj> this is my kubuntu wonder
<flaccid_> rhjj: no its not, but you can use it for if you really needed/want
<rhjj> kubuntu wonder
<rhjj> my
<flaccid_> Lvl21nerd: #kubuntu-offtopic or perhaps ##linux if you want chit chat
<rhjj> oh
<Lvl21nerd> i c i c
<rhjj> hull
<rhjj> hm;;
<Lvl21nerd> seems most IRC channels i have peeked into are all about technical stuff
<Lvl21nerd> which is nice
<Lvl21nerd> least i know where to go for tech support
<rhjj> thank you~buy
<flaccid_> pretty much what freenode is for etc. you can see list of chans with /list etc.
<flaccid_> ci0
<flaccid_> bye i mean
<Lvl21nerd> on a serious note....
<Lvl21nerd> i have a friend who wants to talk to me over IRC
<Lvl21nerd> how do i connect to them....we both joined the same channel and didnt see the other
<Schorfi> maybe you were on different networks?
<Lvl21nerd> quite possible
<Lvl21nerd> how do i rectify that situation
<Schorfi> you are on the freenode-network
<Schorfi> ask him, on which he was
<Lvl21nerd> how do i change network
<Lvl21nerd> i sorta got thrown on this one by default....is it cuz im using pidgin?
<Schorfi> maybe... i don't know pidgin and IRC
<Lvl21nerd> rats
<Schorfi> usually you enter a new network with /server <irc.freenode.org>
<flaccid_> just goto the same server and channel. /server irc.freenode.org
<Lvl21nerd> hmmm k lemme try that real quick
<Lvl21nerd> im not seeing where to input that
<helloween82> hi
<jeroen_hd> Hi
<helloween82> spricht jemand deutsch hier?
<Schorfi> ja, aber noch mehr in #kubuntu-de
<helloween82> ich bin linux neuling und hätte gern tips für ne vernünftige partition
<Schorfi> wie gesagt, auf deutsch nur in #kubuntu-de
<helloween82> ok danke cu
<wamty> i have an annoying problem (or feature? dont know), if a key is pressed on my keyboard i cannot move the mouse. seems to have sth to do with touchpads and mouseemu package wich isnt installed? im using kubuntu 8.04
<tolis> yo!
<tolis> i installed kubuntu, but couldn't make flash videos play on firefox
<tolis> new in linux
<Githzerai> tolis: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Githzerai> tolis: that is a terminal command
<tolis> i just put this command to the terminal?
<tolis> trhat's it?
<Schorfi> welcome to the wonderful world of kubuntu ;)
<tolis> thanks
<tolis> :-DD
<Githzerai> tolis: yes, and run it. If u like u can use adept package manage for the same thing.
<tolis> i'm sure it is but needs some time...
<Githzerai> it's quicker this way, though ;)
<tolis> thanks
<tolis> it worked!
<tolis> problem with sound card!
<tolis> can't get any sound from my laptop
<tolis> any ideas?
<Githzerai> tolis: little more information would be usefulll: card, laptop, manufacturer...
<tolis> it's a sony vaio vgn-nr21z
<tolis> i'm not sure about the sound card...
<PhilRod> tolis: what apps have you tried to play sound with? what happens? have you checked that the volume isn't muted?
<PhilRod> (that last one got me for about a day when I first installed kubuntu)
<tolis> i played video on youtube
<tolis> it seems is not muted
<tolis> it's not for sure
<PhilRod> try kmix, and alsamixer in the konsole
<Githzerai> tolis: can u play music with amarok? Did u get kubuntu startup theme sound ?
<tolis> i did actually when i installed it initially
<tolis> but then when i was playing with the preferences
<Githzerai> !sound | tolis:
<ubottu> tolis:: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tolis> i selected advance linux sound architecture
<tolis> which took for ever to finish
<tolis> and i canceled it
<Githzerai> tolis: U should check those links first. Common sound problems are explained there. I think it's a sound level problem in alsamixer or something similar. If u ever played any sound on Kubuntu then soundcard does work, rest is a smaller trouble. ;)
<tolis> u r right thanx
<tolis> can "times new roman" and "arial" appeard on kubuntu?
<tolis> i mean on software...such as firefox
<Githzerai> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras | tolis
<ubottu> tolis: kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 15.2 (hardy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<tolis> alright...
<tolis> the thing is that how do i get those restricted extras
<tolis> and how i install them
<tolis> is there a magic command?
<Githzerai> !info msttcorefonts | tolis
<ubottu> tolis: msttcorefonts (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.4 (hardy), package size 34 kB, installed size 196 kB
<tolis> :-DD
<Githzerai> tolis: Use adept package manager, its in menu -system - package manager. Or use command line: sudo apt-get install  msttcorefonts kubuntu-restricted-extras ;)
<tolis> is this the way to play mp3s
<Githzerai> tolis: yes
<tolis> i mean there is a restricted package to download
<tolis> which on is this?
<tolis> one*
<Githzerai> tolis: yes, but it's da dependancy of kubuntu-restricted-extras
<flaccid_> !mp3 | tolis
<ubottu> tolis: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tony403> anyone know if the next kubuntu is going to have 4.1 in it?
<flaccid_> !intrepid | tony403
<altctrl> hello! would soe tell me how to check which version of kubuntu i am using and how to upgrade to the current one?
<ubottu> tony403: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<flaccid_> !upgrade | altctrl
<ubottu> altctrl: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<altctrl> but from which system.. how to check it?
<flaccid_> altctrl: lsb_release -a
<altctrl> it has different instruction for different kubuntu i think i have feisty but not sure.. and wanna check it
<altctrl> ok let me see
<altctrl> 7.04 thank you flaccid
<flaccid_> np
<tolis> why the sound system is restarting again and again?
<tony403> thanks, should've known. kde will be 4.1 non-RC by then
<tolis> i just changed the preferences and pressed apply
<flaccid_> tony403: not sure if they know which version yet. goto #ubuntu+1
<Githzerai> tony403: should be 4.1.2 or 4.1.3 by then ;)
<tony403> thanks, looking forward to it. wonder if they'll still include kde 3.x?
<flaccid_> it will still be available in repos
<Githzerai> tony403: as an option, but not default. similar to hardy, just switched kde options ;)
<mark_> hey
<flaccid_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<drew> hi there
<mark_> anybody know the best way to get directx apps to run under kubuntu?
<mark_> i have vmware and wine, but wine keeps messing my .exe's up when i execute
<flaccid_> mark_: goto #wine
<flaccid_> hmm they barred that channel
<flaccid_> !appdb | mark its dependent for a start on the compat
<ubottu> mark its dependent for a start on the compat: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<flaccid_> mark_: wine and vmware are totally separate
<mark_> well the program i am using works with wine, it's porgramming language software, that works just when i compile the program
<mark_> it messes up
<mark_> it says that wine supports my app, it just isn't working on directx stuff, you got any good tips for ati graphics cards?
<Guest52183> i got a problem after installing kubuntu
<Guest52183> i cant get into vista now, how do i get it on the grub menu again?
<flaccid_> mark_: your situation is complex. my only tip, go native.
<flaccid_> !grubfix | Guest52183
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grubfix
<flaccid_> !fixgrub | Guest52183
<ubottu> Guest52183: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Guest52183> will that be the same for kubuntu?
<flaccid_> yep Guest52183
<mark_> what is native flaccid?
<Guest52183> so this will give me a fix?
<flaccid_> mark_: no compat layer. do multi/dual boot and worst case use virtualisation
<Guest52183> and get vista back?
<flaccid_> Guest52183: correct. what happens when you turn on your computer now ?
<Guest52183> all i get is kubuntu
<flaccid_> i can't say because you have given limited info
<Guest52183> yes sorry
<Guest52183> i installed vista on 80gb and kubuntu on 320gb hdd
<flaccid_> Guest52183: so grub already works?
<Guest52183> installed vista first
<Guest52183> then kubuntu
<Guest52183> brb dinner time!
<sigma> i installed apache, how do i release the server to the world so that people can see it from my external ip address?
<flaccid_> sigma: make it accessible via your router/firewall
<flaccid_> for most people thats going to be port forwarding
<sigma> flaccid_: where do i do that?
<flaccid_> on your router/firewall? there is none in ubuntu by default so it usually comes down to your wan connection
<flaccid_> its a simple forward of port 80 tcp to the ubuntu server
<scripted> hey.. can i ask why amarok wont find my music. ? they are mp3's in an ntfs drive is this why?
<flaccid_> scripted: no idea. do you get an error? you might want to try #amarok
<scripted> its amarok im using.  no errors just says biulding collection. but only 5 tracks are displayed
<flaccid_> scripted: maybe its still building the collection.
<scripted> thanks ill try on that channel
<Guest52183> okay im back flaccid
<Guest52183>  you there still
<Guest52183> ?
<Guest52183> any other info you nee
<Guest52183> d
<flaccid_> !enter | Guest52183 yes i am here
<ubottu> Guest52183 yes i am here: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Guest52183> thanks for your help
<Guest52183> okay i wont use enter, why is that?
<flaccid_> Guest52183: pastebin sudo fdisk -l; cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Guest52183> what is that for
<flaccid_> Guest52183: to reduce flooding/number of lines pasted to the channel
<flaccid_> !pastebin | Guest52183
<Guest52183> okay
<flaccid_> its so you don't flood up the chan
<Guest52183> okay
<flaccid_> Guest52183: goto http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste the output of the command i mentioned above, then provide the return URL
<Guest52183> what is it for?
<Guest52183> sorry what am i suppossed to do, im a bit of a noob
<flaccid_> Guest52183: you goto that site above, create a new paste and paste the output of sudo fdisk -l; cat /boot/grub/menu.lst and then you paste the URL here so we can look. this is for pastes that are more than 3 lines
<Guest52183> you are a really helpful person flaccid, so I thank you for your patience and help
<Guest52183> okay i will give it a go
<flaccid_> np
<Guest52183> i put that code in terminal correct
<Guest52183> then i paste it in the ubuntu paste bin?
<flaccid_> Guest52183: yeah so sudo fdisk -l; cat /boot/grub/menu.lst in konsole and paste it to pastebin
<Guest52183> its huge
<Guest52183> you sure you want it all
<flaccid_> Guest52183: yes in the pastebin, not here in the channel, thus the reason for pastebin
<Guest52183> i did that now what happens?
<flaccid_> after pasting it, paste the URL of the pastebin here so i can look at it
<Guest52183> okay here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/28694/
<flaccid_> thanks
<Guest52183> np
<Guest52183> wow thats efficient
<flaccid_> Guest52183: ok now run this in konsole sudo update-grub and let me know what it says
<Guest52183> using ubuntu paste?
<flaccid_> Guest52183: only if more than 3 lines
<Guest52183> okay here is it http://paste.ubuntu.com/28696/
<flaccid_> Guest52183: ok, repaste your /boot/grub/menu.lst please
<Guest52183> the first one?
<flaccid_> yeah
<Guest52183> isnt that the first link?
<Guest52183> or is that gone
<Guest52183> so what do i do next?
<flaccid_> Guest52183: goto konsole and issue: cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<flaccid_> then pastebin that output for me
<Guest52183> ta for that, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/28703/
<flaccid_> hmmm doesn't detect your win system
<Guest52183> thats funny because it shows up as a hdd and i can get ointo it as well
<Guest52183> the folders and all are still there
<flaccid_> well not really. grub is totally different from the OS.
<Guest52183> oh
<Guest52183> so vista gone?
<flaccid_> no, its boot entry is and update-grub does not detect, so we put in manual
<Guest52183> oh okay
<flaccid_> Guest52183: have a look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/28704/ . now copy that and paste it after this line in your current /boot/grub/menu.list : ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<flaccid_> just leave a blank line above and below what i pasted ..
<flaccid_> after you have done that, reboot and try selecting it from the boot menu
<soldieruk400> hi all
<soldieruk400> im having a bit of a dramer with my graphics
<soldieruk400> im a nebie to ubuntu 8
<soldieruk400> has anyone got the time to message me ?
<flaccid_> !ask | soldieruk400
<ubottu> soldieruk400: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Guest52183> sorry flaccid what do i do?
<Guest52183> i copied the text, put it in terminal?
<Guest52183> im not sure what to do with the text flaccid
<Guest52183> do i enter the text after i type something in terminal?
<Guest52183> oh i'd like to increas the boot time its too short
<Guest52183> you there flaccid?
<flaccid_> Guest52183: ok run this: kdesudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<flaccid_> then paste it in as advised
<Guest52183> after ###end debian automatic kernels list?
<Guest52183> can i change the boot time in there and have no boot time?
<flaccid_> Guest52183: yes. change timeout         3 to something like timeout     10
<flaccid_> (its in seconds)
<BSG75> earlier versions of kde used to have a control panel that showed all your devices.. where do I find that now a days?  and also, how do I tell kde to show mounted devices on the desktop?
<Guest52183> so 0 would be no time?
<flaccid_> BSG75: kcontrol or kinfocenter ? and right click desktop | configure desktop | behaviour | device iconds
<flaccid_> Guest52183: i assume so
<Guest52183> so then i go save and exit?
<flaccid_> Guest52183: yep and reboot
<BSG75> flaccid_: thank you
<flaccid_> then you can try selecting that entry and see how it goes
<Guest52183> okay rebooting hope to see you soon
<flaccid_> ok np
<Guest52183> thanks for your help
<Guest52183> will do
<flaccid_> Guest52183: this won't affect your other entries so it shouldn't be a problem..
<flaccid_> cya soon
<BSG75> kde has changed a LOT since I last used it
<Guest52183> as the governator says i'll be back
<fredthemonkey> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<fredthemonkey> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Guest10151> you there flaccid
<Guest10151> grub doesnt show vista
<Guest10151> same as usual althouh i changed to time to 60 secs and that worked
<flaccid_> are you sure you saved it right? otherwise, its booting off a different mbr
<flaccid_> pastebin /boot/grub/menu.lst if you want a check
<Guest10151> bash: /boot/grub/menu.lst: Permission denied
<scripted> is k3b comparible to nero? di they have the same functionality?
<scripted> *do
<BSG75> scripted: similar
<flaccid_> Guest10151: how did you get that?
<scripted> cheers
<Guest10151> i dont know
<Guest10151> like i said im a noob
<pag> flaccid_, iirc menu.lst is read-protected from non-root
<flaccid_> Guest10151: explain what is done before that
<scripted> me too guest10151
<Guest10151> new to kubuntu and linux
 * scripted waves
<flaccid_> pag: thus why i recommended kate under kdesudo
<scripted> :0)
<pag> flaccid_, sorry, must have missed that
<Guest10151> i pasted in what you gave me   /boot/grub/menu.lst
<scripted> can someone give me some "must have" programs that i might not already have?
<flaccid_> Guest10151: what command did you use to edit it?
<BSG75> scripted: what do you use your computer mostly for?
<Guest10151> cant remember
<scripted> torrents.  burning stuff. irc winmx browsing
<flaccid_> Guest10151: goto kdesudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst and make sure you pasted in what i pasted to pastebin.. if you do not have the option on boot , you failed to save it which probably means you did not run it under kdesudo kate ..
<scripted> im trying to tag my mp3's properly at the moment.
<scripted> i dont do much gaming though
<flaccid_> scripted: nothing really to do. use amarok for tagging. k3b for burning, konversation for irc.
<scripted> iv managed to get winmx going and virtual dj.
<scripted> will google earth work ok on linux?
<flaccid_> scripted: there is a linux version of google earth
<Guest10151> well its in there down the bottom
<pag> scripted, I reccomend easytag for tagging.. it's a bit more advanced than amarok imho (and yes, google-earth will work)
<Guest10151> so it must have saved
<scripted> well ill get that then lol
<flaccid_> !info mixxx | scripted you might wanna try this too
<ubottu> scripted you might wanna try this too: mixxx (source: mixxx): Digital Disc Jockey Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.0~beta2-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1553 kB, installed size 3024 kB
<flaccid_> Guest10151: i don't know what you have done. you can pastebin files if you need them checked by us
<BSG75> scripted: I use amarok it's very nice.  I use gaim/pidgin for all my chat including irc... torrent client there is about a million under adept .. just search for torrent.  You would want dvd support and some of the codecs.  google for unofficial ubuntu .. there are instructions for the gstreamers :)
<Guest10151> got that paste bin file again
<Guest10151> the link
<scripted> digital fisc jockey any good? i like virtual dj but it is a bit flasky under linux.
<scripted> *disc
<Guest10151> maybe i put it in again
<Guest10151> maybe i put it in the wrong place
<flaccid_> Guest10151: i dont know. but you can pastebin /boot/grub/menu.lst if you want me/us to check
<BSG75> scripted: sorry I am moving in from using gnome.. kde default apps still gives me the creeps .. so I am very biased.. my opinion on default apps are not very valid at the moment
<Guest10151> okay you got the link again
<Guest10151> for pastebin that is
<flaccid_> !pastebin | Guest10151
<ubottu> Guest10151: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Guest10151> ta
<scripted> well cheers for the help all.
<wesley> hello i am trying to mount my jfs sda3 but i dont know right how to force it
<scripted> i bet i will have more questions soon
<flaccid_> wesley: how are you trying to mount it?
<Guest10151> okay here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/28712/
<scripted> i am still finding installing programs tricky but i think i will get used to it
<flaccid_> Guest10151: ah you pasted in the line numbers too :)
<flaccid_> :(
<Guest10151> what did i do?
<BSG75> LOL
<Guest10151> fucked it up
<Guest10151> im a noob
<wesley> flaccid i am trying in live modus
<BSG75> don't feel bad .. I have done that .. mind you there were limit blood in my alcohol stream but I have done that :)
<Guest10151> ;(
<flaccid_> Guest10151: not your fault. just make it like this and reboot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28713/
<Guest10151> i did have a smoke before but im new
<Guest10151> i think its more the noob part than the smoke
<BSG75> all part of the fun of learning :)
<flaccid_> i've been smoking and drinking all night but hey annoying line numbers in pastebins don't help anyone
<BSG75> soon you will be helping others and that's just the bestest part of linux :p
<Guest10151> what
<BSG75> flaccid_: LOL flaccid .. so true
<Guest10151> what did i do
<flaccid_> Guest10151: just at the bottom. line numbers from other paste thats all
<BSG75> flaccid_: did I tell you, I got compiz-fusion to run perfectly with kde4.1 last night :)
<flaccid_> so if your menu.lst is as above in my pastebin then sweet as
<Guest10151> im not used to working with text and stuff, im a windows noob
<flaccid_> BSG75: driver?
<Guest10151> hence why i want to start using linux
<flaccid_> Guest10151: just work with it under kdesudo kate and sweet
<BSG75> flacced_: no the whole wm instead of Kwin
<Guest10151> so i paste what you gave me over what i have and it will fix it?
<flaccid_> BSG75: yes. i am asking which video driver?
<BSG75> flaccid_: sorry nVidia
<flaccid_> Guest10151: in theory, yes. backup the menu.lst first: sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.backup
<flaccid_> BSG75: yeah nvidia = no problems
<flaccid_> well close to none anyway
<Guest10151> how do you know all these commands and they work?
<Guest10151> and where do i put what you just gave me? in terminal?
<BSG75> flaccid_: hopefully ati will be better now that it's supporting OS :) .. I went back to Kwin though ..
<BSG75> I want to see what kde does in default mode
<Guest10151> okay i did that in terminal and it saved it i think
<flaccid_> Guest10151: experience i hope. so what you need to do is run this in alt+f2 : kdesudo /boot/grub/menu.lst and then edit/add
<Guest10151> alt f2?
<flaccid_> Guest10151: its the same thing you did, but no line numbers. so if you compare the difference between mine and yours paste..
<flaccid_> Guest10151: alt+f2 by default is run command
<Guest10151> okay so the one you gave me put it in that
<flaccid_> well im confused sorry
<Guest10151> so am i
<flaccid_> [23:06] <flaccid_> Guest10151: not your fault. just make it like this and reboot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28713/
<flaccid_> see the above pastebin. make your /boot/grub/menu.lst exactly like it via kdesudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst then reboot
<scripted> You don't seem to be running an X server (no DISPLAY set).
<scripted> what does that mean?
<flaccid_> i don't know how simpler i can make it
<Guest10151> okay so you know how the line number goes down to 154 do i put what you gave me in paste bin over the top of whats in menu lst kate?
<Guest10151> numbers and all
<flaccid_> scripted: probably running a script that needs X but can't get to it
<flaccid_> Guest10151: negative. NEGATE all line numbers. no numbers at the start of each line..
<wesley> i get errors by mounting that sda3
<Guest10151> okay
<flaccid_> wesley: specify errors
<scripted> Google Earth and its installer both require X11.
<wesley> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28718/
<scripted> is that emacs?
<flaccid_> !googleearth | scripted
<ubottu> scripted: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<scripted> i d/l the bin
<flaccid_> wesley: english only here
<scripted> ran the install and got that message
<flaccid_> scripted: we generally support the above repos which is 3rd party anyway as its non-free
<Guest10151> okay brb
<flaccid_> its also possible you are running the install incorrectly. but yeah its available in medibuntu repos.
<flaccid_> otherwise google the error messages.
<wesley> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28721/
<guest> okay
<guest> flaccid
<Guest93845> when i got to boot menu vista was there, but when i click to go to vista is says BOOTMGR is missing press ctrl+alt+del to restart
<flaccid_> one sec
<Guest93845> k i go boil the jug
<flaccid_> this could be why update-grub failed to detec
<Guest93845> back
<flaccid_> Guest93845: couple of possibilities. take out chainloader +1 from the entry and try again. if that fails, you still need an mbr for the windows partition
<Guest93845> whats the thing again for kate lst i will write it down this time?
<flaccid_> Guest93845: kdesudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<flaccid_> see windows still needs its own mbr which is a PITA
<Guest93845> ta will do
<Guest93845> brb
<slow-motion> hi
<noober> okay back flaccid
<noober> i remove chainloader +1 and when i click vista the screen flashes and nothing happens
<flaccid_> noober: im not sure what your problem is now, sorry
<noober> oh
<noober> thanks for your help then
<noober> anyone else have any ideas?
<flaccid_> google it...
<flaccid_> google the exact error message + grub
<noober> the missing bootmgr on is it i guess
<flaccid_> well im a bit confused because there can only be 1 mbr, so im not sure why vista is not being detected by update-grub and such. maybe there is something wrong with it
<noober> okay
<flaccid_> get a 2nd opinion from somewhere. im just the tip of the iceberg mate..
<noober> indeed
<noober> thanks again
<flaccid_> !indeed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about indeed
<flaccid_> lol
<flaccid_> np
<noober> wtf is that
<flaccid_> a bot
<noober> thought so
<noober> hmm
<nightwolf> Hi all!
<noober> do you know anything about networking with windows i cant seem to access the other computer in samba
<noober> hi
<flaccid_> !samba | noober
<ubottu> noober: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<flaccid_> needs to be installed and set up first ^^
<noober> oh
<noober> so how we set it up?
<flaccid_> read above
<noober> hmm
<noober> k
<flaccid_> hmm thats a bit crap
<flaccid_> 1sec
<flaccid_> noober: you want to set up samba server on ubuntu box right?
<noober> indeed
<noober> i can actually see the other computer just cant connect
<noober> also updating samba
<flaccid_> i was going to amend the wiki, but i cannot due to a login but which is reported but not resolved. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=samba&titlesearch=Titles try them
<flaccid_> noober: oh, then its the other way around
<flaccid_> you want to connect to a samba server?
<noober> whats the other way around
<MementoMori> hi
<noober> i want to connect to the other computers
<noober> which i can see, they run xp
<flaccid_> noober: that is done out of the box, nothing to do
<flaccid_> noober: whats the error??
<noober> hang on
<noober> i hope its not a windows thing on the other computer which i suspect it is
<flaccid_> its likely
<noober> the file or folder smb://i? does not exist
<flaccid_> noober: is i the host?
<noober> host of what?
<flaccid_> the samba server
<noober> no
<flaccid_> then whats the go
<noober> it is the other computer aa want to connect to
<flaccid_> yes that is called a host
<noober> i is other computer running xp
<flaccid_> thats not a good hostname. nevertheless, what does host i return in konsole?
<flaccid_> the command is: host i
<noober> hang on, what would i type?
<noober> way ahead of me
<noober> Host i not found: 2(SERVFAIL)
<flaccid_> noober: yep so resolution is your problem
<flaccid_> noober: have you tried with the ip instead of hostname?
<noober> can you tell me why i or AAnot a good host name?
<MementoMori> noober: can you access the server with smb://server_ip from dolphin/konqueror?
<noober> woah there to much info
<flaccid_> noober: single characters is not a good practice. but each to their own..
<noober> slow down please
<noober> okay thanks for the explanation
<flaccid_> try the ip and get back to us :)
<noober> which ip? host?
<flaccid_> noober: you should know that
<noober> i know mine'
<flaccid_> smb://ip_of_computer_in_question as MementoMori advised
<noober> why should i know it
<noober> im nobber
<noober> noober
<flaccid_> noober: because we assume you are admin
<noober> oh i see your message , see mementomori
<noober> nice
<flaccid_> eg. smb://192.168.0.50
<flaccid_> instead of smb://flaccidrocks
<noober> yeh just tried that
<flaccid_> awesome
<noober> smb://192.168.1.6: No such file or directory
<flaccid_> noober: where are you putting that?
<MementoMori> noober: is the samba server (the windows pc) in your lan segment or is there a router beetween the client and the server?
<noober> terminal
<noober> oh ffs
<flaccid_> noober: no this is for konqueror
<noober> sory noober
<flaccid_> smb for terminal is much more complicated. for now you just want to use konqueror.
<MementoMori> noober: you can try to ping your lan broadcast address to discover pc online
<noober> time out on server
<noober> is error
<MementoMori> noober: what's your lan ip?
<noober> for this comp AA
<flaccid_> noober: find the IP of the server you want to connect to and goto konqueror and put in smb://IP_of_Server
<flaccid_> AA ?
<noober> sorry this is confusing
<flaccid_> if it fails. contact the admin of the computer
<flaccid_> indeed
<olimpico> How can I change the character encoding of KDE?
<olimpico> I have googled for hours and found nothing!
<flaccid_> olimpico: try #kde
<MementoMori> olimpico:
<noober> okay i put ip address in konquer and it still says the same thing
<MementoMori> olimpico: system setting -> regional and settings ->spell check
<Mojo_risin> hi guys. doesn't kaffeine plays .mov videos? i can hear only sound :(
<noober> timeout on server
<MementoMori> Mojo_risin: you are missing the video codec
<flaccid_> noober: if the IP is right, you can port scan it and also goto ##windows for help
<olimpico> MementoMori: But that's only for Spellcheck, isn't it?
<bjb1959> any ideas if krfb is broken in kde 4.1 rc1? it starts disconnected and I have to use killall krfb to log off or reboot.
<Mojo_risin> MementoMori: i don't think so, but what is the package anyway?
<flaccid_> bjb1959: wrong channel dude
<MementoMori> Mojo_risin: wait a min
<Mojo_risin> ok
<flaccid_> i've had mov working fine in kaffeine but it still comes down to codecs and which ones
<Mojo_risin> it seems someone is having the same problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=487197
<MementoMori> Mojo_risin: try kubuntu-restricted-extras w32codecs gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<MementoMori> or only kubuntu-restricted-extras w32codecs
<Mojo_risin> MementoMori: ok
<bjb1959> flaccid_ no one seems to respond on the kubuntu-kde4 channel, any ideas about a good channel to go to?
<flaccid_> bjb1959: no ideas.
<flaccid_> lol
<MementoMori> Mojo_risin: you'll need to add medibuntu repository
<hibread> hey guys. Is there a package that pulls in a whole heap of video/audio codecs?
 * flaccid_ laughs his freeekin head off
<flaccid_> hibread: not really no
<Mojo_risin> MementoMori: yes, i'm noticing that, do you have the url?
<MementoMori> hibread: kubuntu-restricted-extras w32codecs from medibuntu
<MementoMori> Mojo_risin, hibread https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<hibread> MementoMori: cheers for that
<MementoMori> hibread: yrw
<noober> I'm still here
<Mojo_risin> MementoMori: ok, i installed the two packages but only sound still
<Mojo_risin> have to restart anything?
<MementoMori> Mojo_risin: restart kaffeine
<MementoMori> or run kaffeine --wizard from konsole to check your env
<Mojo_risin> MementoMori: yeah, that one i did
<Mojo_risin> ah cool
<Mojo_risin> libdvdcss not found
<MementoMori> Mojo_risin: so install libdvdcss2
<Mojo_risin> installing...
<MementoMori> Mojo_risin: you can try also installing vlc or mplayer
<Mojo_risin> MementoMori: mplayer work :)
<noober> okay got contact with one of the computers, the other one says it still doesnt exist
<noober> and it also had a network problem the other week
<DarkAudit> KDE 3.5 is still the preferred version for home desktop installs?
<perihan> hello , i have problem with installing tomcat 5.5 I use both sun java and openjdk but when i tried to install tomcat through adept it said JAVA_HOME was not set
<perihan> so i set it to point to openjdk
<perihan> but still same error when i do sudo apt-get install -f
<perihan> can anybody give an opinion please?
<MementoMori> perihan: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/installing-tomcat-6-on-ubuntu/
<MrKennie> I was wondering, is it possible to use krdc with the desktop install CD? I'm looking into ways to install remotely.
<MementoMori> MrKennie: just try
<perihan> thanks mementoMori but my friend made it run with same method
<perihan> i want to use adept
<MementoMori> perihan: same or different?
<MrKennie> MementoMori: OK =) Just I don't have any keyboard or monitor attacched right now, be kinda useful if it was enabeld by default.
<perihan> same method with adept and setting JAVA_HOME manually
<perihan> the problem is tomcat cannot see jre in JAVA_HOME
<MementoMori> perihan: how did you set JAVA_HOME ?
<perihan> export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk
<MementoMori> perihan: you have to export it and then run adept (aptitude is better)
<perihan> and i can access java with $JAVA_HOME/bin/java
<perihan> but tomcat cannot
<MementoMori> perihan: ok, then run sudo aptitude install what_you_need
<perihan> i have installed tomcat but wasnt able to configure it cause it doesnt see my JAVA_HOME
<MementoMori> perihan: so why you was talking about adept?
<perihan> i first installed it via adept in kubuntu
<perihan> but it gave an error while configuring
<MementoMori> perihan: I dont want to install tomcat on my pc but you should check if inside /etc/init.d/tomcat you can set it
<perihan> so i ran apt-get -f in konsole
<MementoMori> perihan: so do you have it installed or not?
<perihan> downloaded but not installed
<MementoMori> so please run sudo aptitude install tomcat_packages and paste if you get errors
<perihan> ok
<MrKennie> well, the answer to using krdc to install is a no.
<combo> how to launch eterm? it says it's not installed but i've just installed it and create user.cfg file :/
<MementoMori> MrKennie: why not?
<MrKennie> MementoMori: it's not started, neither is SSH.
<MementoMori> MrKennie: cant you start it manually?
<MrKennie> if I have no keyboard or monitor attached, no.
<perihan> here it is but a little bit long
<MementoMori> MrKennie: same problem with alternate cd?
<perihan> perihan@perihan-laptop:~$ sudo aptitude install tomcat_packages
<perihan> Reading package lists... Done
<perihan> Building dependency tree
<perihan> Reading state information... Done
<MementoMori> perihan: use  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<perihan> Reading extended state information
<MementoMori> perihan:  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<perihan> Initializing package states... Done
<perihan> Building tag database... Done
<MrKennie> network is up, that I'm sure of. I'll look into the other CD's.
<perihan> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "tomcat_packages"
<perihan> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "tomcat_packages"
<perihan> The following partially installed packages will be configured:
<MementoMori> perihan: lol
<perihan>   tomcat5.5 tomcat5.5-admin tomcat5.5-webapps
<perihan> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<perihan> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<perihan> Setting up tomcat5.5 (5.5.25-5ubuntu1) ...
<perihan>  * no JDK found - please set JAVA_HOME
<perihan> invoke-rc.d: initscript tomcat5.5, action "start" failed.
<perihan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28735/
<perihan> thanks i am a newbee sorry for rubbish
<MementoMori> perihan: run sudo aptitude install   tomcat5.5 tomcat5.5-admin tomcat5.5-webapps
<perihan> memento: still same error packages are downloaded but not able to install them cause it cannot see JAVA_HOME
<MementoMori> have you exported JAVA_HOME ?
<perihan> yep
<perihan> memento: i can access java with $JAVA_HOME/bin/java
<MementoMori> do you have a file like /etc/init.d/tomcat or similar?
<perihan> yes there is one
<perihan> tomcat5.5
<MementoMori> then edit it and set the JAVA_HOME
<MrKennie> try sudo -i, then export JAVA_HOME=whatever and then try installing?
<legycsapo> hi all
<legycsapo> can somebody help me? :)
<legycsapo> plz...
<MrKennie> legycsapo: what is the nature of your kubuntu emergency?
<legycsapo> how can I save my network settings?
<legycsapo> with network profiles not working...
<MrKennie> wireless?
<legycsapo> no
<legycsapo> i must change my MAC adress every time I start Kubuntu
<MrKennie> oh
<perihan> thanks MrKennie it worked
<perihan> i think it when i say sudo each time it cleans up previous env var
<MementoMori> legycsapo: you can try editing /etc/network/interfaces
<legycsapo> ok
<legycsapo> with nano, or with something else?
<MementoMori> legycsapo: what you want
<MementoMori> legycsapo: you need root privileges
<MrKennie> legycsapo: you can use kdesudo kate /etc/network/interfaces if you perfer a graphical way of doing it
<legycsapo> i want to save the new MAC address
<legycsapo> so....what can i write to save the mac?
<legycsapo> ...in the interfaces file...
<albuntu> how to add local folder to sources list
<MrKennie> legycsapo: you should be able to yes
<MrKennie> legycsapo: man interfaces and look for hwaddress
<legycsapo> auto lo
<legycsapo> iface lo inet loopback
<legycsapo> address 127.0.0.1
<legycsapo> netmask 255.0.0.0
<legycsapo> that's my file :D
<aomegax4> hi
<MementoMori> legycsapo: rtfm
<aomegax4> I have a problem with compiz and kde4...
<MrKennie> try adding hwaddress ether 12:34:56:78:90:AA (repalce the mac address with your desired address
<MrKennie> legycsapo: as MementoMori `man interfaces` it explains everything.
<aomegax4> when I active Desktop Rotate or Expo in Compiz Setting Manager the screen becames black -.-
<legycsapo> ok
<aomegax4> what is the problem?
<aomegax4> besides I don't see icon in K menu applications
<MrKennie> MementoMori: I should probably stop being lazy and jsut plugin a kbd, mouse and monitor to install kubuntu on this machine =)
<legycsapo> iface eth0-work inet dhcp             this means that my eht0 device is set to automatic DHCP??
<MrKennie> legycsapo: so you need a profile for work and one for home or whatever?
<legycsapo> just for home
<MrKennie> I'm not sure eth0-work is valid anyway
<legycsapo> but i saved a profile with the right settings and didnt worked
<MrKennie> did you restart networking?
<legycsapo> yes
<MrKennie> and look for any messages.
<MrKennie> error messages
<legycsapo> every time i restart my computer, i must set the mac adress and the eht0 device to automatic dhcp
<MrKennie> yes, according to the manual you use hwaddress ether <the mac address>
<MrKennie> when you restart networking you can verify using ifconfig | grep HWaddr
<aomegax4> does anybody help me?
<MrKennie> aomegax4: Just ask your question and somebody may be able to help.
<ubuntu> Hove do i change the keyboard?
<MrKennie> what do you mean by "change"?
<jussi01> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<Betus> !Shortcuts
<ubottu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<ubuntu> Thaks, I made it now
<omicron23> hi there. where are the kde icons stored on kubuntu hardy?
<Neumaennl> hi, I just installed kubuntu because I was sick of my previous distro, but I can't connect to the internet with it because the drivers for my network cards (Intel 3945ABG and Realtek RTL-8169) don't seem to be installed. Could you please tell me where to get the packages for them and whether I need to install additional stuff to be able to connect to the net?
<Jsn0327> How do you add a shortcut to a device in the "Storage Media" section of kubuntu?
<SHAMO> hi i just removed .....ICEauthority  file.....?? is that bad ??
<aomegax4> my problem is between kde4 and compiz
<SHAMO> i removed it because i coundt login into my pc
<grinias> SHAMO: i had to remove it too, without problem
<aomegax4> why don't I see icon in K menu applications?
<aomegax4> (i have kde4)
<SHAMO> okey cool ..^_^!)
<grinias> aomegax4: I asked the same at #kubuntu-kde4
<aomegax4> and so? what must I do?
<aomegax4> there is no solution for this?
<LitaRita> reinstall...that is aleays a selution
<aomegax4> -.-
<aomegax4> not for me
<LitaRita> There is always seefood
<LitaRita> seafood
<aomegax4> what is seafood?
<aomegax4> is it a slang or other? what means? :S
<LitaRita> food from the sea.......like salmon
<aomegax4> -.- it isn't important for my problem thanks...
<SHAMO> knoppix is beter...-_-!!)...
<LitaRita> It is better than suiside
<aomegax4> is your point of view...I trust in relativism :D
<LitaRita> Hove d i install flash in Kubuntu?
<aomegax4> from adept
<minsu0806> ttt
<minsu0806> ㄷㄹㄷㄹ
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> is there any app for loading videos onto an ipod from kubuntu?
<faileas> its a 6g/classic
<minsu0806> huk
<minsu0806> english dul dul dul
<chem> good afternoon!
<engineer> hey old german, old pal
<chem> could anybody tell me, howto update qt from 4.2.3 to 4.3.5? I have Kubuntu 7.04
<minsu0806> eee
<minsu0806> ㄸ
<vinny> hallo
<gen> hello
<vinny> i has a problem
<vinny> uhh
<gen> ?
<gen> o.o?
<gen> what's t matter
<vinny> ok, i was settin up my wireless internet right? didnt know what type of card an imac used so i had to use the ndiswapper of course. got that workin fine. then i attempted to make a static ip or whatever(forget what its called lol) for it and i messed up and erased the settings and now i cannot access web pages. I can still connect to my router and download updates from adept though...
<vinny> makes sense?
<vinny> so now the question is, how do i fix that?
<vinny> anyone?>
<gen> OTL
<vinny> huh
<vinny> ohh
<vinny> feelin mighty hungry myself
<gen> ;;;
<gen> good luck T.T
<vinny> lol
<gen> I was gave up same problem too
<nhn> Hi! So whats the secret dabce you ahve to do to get one of the new Mac keyboards to behave in a sane way? I have been running Gentoo so far where the kb just worked with no issues at all, and now on a fresh kubuntu I have keys switching places and numlock does not work as expected....
<nhn> secret dance*
<gen> dul dul dul
<tolis> hi!
<gen> nobody korean?
<gen> t.t
<gen> T.T
<tolis> how do i install beryl?
<gen> apt-get install
<gen> http://blog.naver.com/doriya82?Redirect=Log&logNo=80042331105
<tolis> it can't fing a beryl package..why???
<tolis> find*
<gen> you can install beryl if u can read the korean
<faileas> is there any app for loading videos onto an ipod from kubuntu?
<gen> ipod?
<tolis> i can't
<gen> hm
<gen> what is your graphic card?
<tolis> why don't u make an english version to help us all...
<tolis> gforce 8 series
<gen> sorry;; just I'm korean;;
<SergejRill> could anybody tell me, howto update qt from 4.2.3 to 4.3.5? I have Kubuntu 7.04 . Adept doesn't find  neuer packages on the repositories, I don't know wich one should I add to get Qt updated.
<faileas> gen: ipod classic
<gen> #korea
<ubunturos> is there a channel like that?
<shaffy> what is the website to post text screen dumps on here?
<ubunturos> shaffy: see /topic
<gen> ubunturos: ???
<ubunturos> gen: #korea, is there a channel like that?
<shaffy> thank you ubunturos.
<ubunturos> shaffy: welcome
<aomegax4> why can't I see icon in K menu applications in kde4?
<gen> ubunturos: o.o
<shaffy> help anyone?  i have a simple script that when loaded, should execute the two programs simultaneously. the problem, however, is that the second program executes only after the first program has been manually terminated.  http://pastebin.com/d79b09c81
<aomegax4> can anybody help me to solve my provlem? :S
<gen> eee
<gen> english is very hard T.T
<ubunturos> gen: TT?
<gen> T.T  <-  sad, and tears
<gen> korean's usage
<ubunturos> ah, I see
<ubunturos> ok
<gen> T,.T
<gen> ubunturos: where are u from?
<ubunturos> gen: India
<gen> a~ha~
<Dragnslcr> shaffy- if you put an & after a program name, it will run in the background, and the script will continue immediately
<shaffy> Dragnslcr: thank you very much!
<neumaennl> hi guys, I finally got connected to the net with my freshly installed Kubuntu 8.04.1, but only via ethernet and not via wlan
<engineer> ok
<neumaennl> I have an intel 3945abg and I've tried several things, but I can't get it to work
<neumaennl> tell me what info you need to get a better insight on the problem
<Hondo_Kitsune> I just installed parallels for linux using "apt-get install parallels" but I keep getting the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28760/
<happosade> try virualbox
<happosade> it's something like parallels
<Hondo_Kitsune> happosade: it does not do what i want it to do
<Hondo_Kitsune> I already have it
<happosade> ok
<Hondo_Kitsune> I have used Parallels in the past, and it does what I want it to do
<Hondo_Kitsune> I have also used VMWare, but I cannot get the RPM to install on my rig
<genii> Ubuntu doesn't use RPM
<Hondo_Kitsune> I know
<faileas> Hondo_Kitsune: you will need to use the tarba;; for vmware
<Hondo_Kitsune> but the download is an RPM
<Hondo_Kitsune> and I dont know how to compile tarballs :(
<Hondo_Kitsune> XD
<Hondo_Kitsune> But, I'd like to use Parallels
<faileas> Hondo_Kitsune: there's howtos on the internet. i can't remember if the current kernel needs the any-any patch
<engineer> ./configure make install
<faileas> naw
<engineer> ./configure && make install
<faileas> not for vmware server
<engineer> ah
<engineer> ye no
<Hondo_Kitsune> anyway, back to my previous question, Parallels. I get an error when trying to run it. and before you say it i Have run parallels-config
<Hondo_Kitsune> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28760/
<engineer> ./configure+something
<faileas> naw
<Hondo_Kitsune> it is not a tarball
<Hondo_Kitsune> it is a deb, i install and try and run it
<faileas> Hondo_Kitsune: what's the error parallels config gives? and do you have kernel headers?
<Hondo_Kitsune> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28760/
<Hondo_Kitsune> that is the error, taken directly from Konsole
<engineer> SergejRill_ update your system with sudo aptitude update
<faileas> Hondo_Kitsune: it appears you're missing kernel modules for the software
<engineer> vmware normally compiles the modules needed
<Hondo_Kitsune> How do i get them? it does not tell me which ones i need. I though DEBs were supposed to install all the dependancies the package needed
<Hondo_Kitsune> engineer: But I am using Parallels
<faileas> Hondo_Kitsune: probably running the conscript scipt with kernel headers should work
<faileas> *config
<Hondo_Kitsune> ok, how do i do that sudo parallels-config <?>
<faileas> yeah
<Hondo_Kitsune> what do i put in the <?>
<faileas> you MAY need some additional packages... can't remember what tho
<Sydero> Does anyone know how to rearrange the widgets on the taskbar?
<Sydero> rearrange the order*
<Sydero> for KDE 4
<genii> Sydero: I'm guessing KDE4 here. It's painful
<Hondo_Kitsune> try #KDE
<engineer> just drag them
<Sydero> dragging doesn't work
<genii> Sydero: I had to remove them all then add them back in the order I wanted
<Sydero> yeah that's what I did :/
<vinny> hallo
<Sydero> but now the pager widget is on the right side
<genii> Sydero: They may know a better way in #kubuntu-kde4 channel
<vinny> i has a problem
<vinny> ok, i was settin up my wireless internet right? didnt know what type of card an imac used so i had to use the ndiswapper of course. got that workin fine. then i attempted to make a static ip or whatever(forget what its called lol) for it and i messed up and erased the settings and now i cannot access web pages. I can still connect to my router and download updates from adept though...
<engineer> well
<engineer> then widgets are locked
<engineer> if you can't drag then
<engineer> m*
<SergejRill_> engineer, both aptitude and apt-get hold because of connect problem to one server
<Sydero> Why do you need a static ip?
<engineer> SergejRill_ change to another server
<vinny> because of bit torrent
<vinny> and i have like 7 computers
<Sydero> DHCP usually maintains your ip address regardless
<engineer> Sydero ip static is better
<engineer> for a server in a lan
<Hondo_Kitsune> So, WHAT command do i use?
<mbo> hi
<vinny> what he said
<Hondo_Kitsune> faileas: How do i put the headers into the command?
<mbo> does someone have a valid download link for "RSConsole" i dont find it anywhere on the web
<engineer> vinny so what do you want?
<faileas> Hondo_Kitsune: its a package. the config script should pick up on it automatically i think
<Hondo_Kitsune> didn't
<Hondo_Kitsune> I have run parallels-config three or four times
<genii> mbo: RSCOnsole is a part of the Unix suite called CATIA
<genii> mbo: Its not open source
<vinny> ahh sorry
<engineer> geez...i woudl have switched to vmware by now
<vinny> i want to be able to go on webpages lol
<Hondo_Kitsune> and reinstalled, AND used the package on their site. al lthe same problems
<faileas> is there any app for loading videos onto an ipod classic from kubuntu?
<alkjdf> engineer try Qemu if wine and wmware are going you hard times...
<SergejRill_> engineer, could you tell someone which can replace http://ubuntu.osuosl.org ?
<alkjdf> engineer install tiny windowxp in it
<engineer> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Hondo_Kitsune> alkjdf: Not trying to install windows. and it is me that is having the problems with parallels. I use VirtualBox for windows
<vinny> AHH
<engineer> vinny http://paste.ubuntu.com/28764/
<Hondo_Kitsune> and WINE
<alkjdf> Hondo_Kitsune why do you need windows?
<engineer> alkjdf ?
<Hondo_Kitsune> alkjdf: To run windows apps that dont work in WINE
<engineer> SergejRill_ sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hondo_Kitsune> and dont have an OS alternative
<Sydero> use virtualization ;)
<engineer> vmare never failed on me
<Hondo_Kitsune> alkjdf: anyway, I am not trying to install windows.
<alkjdf> Hondo_Kitsune ok fair enough. well i have always used qemu in slackware and then i install tiny windows xp in it and run windows in linux for certain apps. works perfect and given that this is ubuntu i guess you just have to do apt-get qemu etc etc
<Hondo_Kitsune> alkjdf: I DONT WANT TO INSTALL WINDOWS! I ALREADY HAVE IT WORKING! (falls over)
<Sydero> or.... just find a linux alternative to the software
<Hondo_Kitsune> *headdesk*
<Sydero> What apps do you need?
<alkjdf> Hondo_Kitsune installing windows is the only good way. these emulators that claim to be able to run every app without it are liars...
<Hondo_Kitsune> alkjdf: I HAVE WINDOWS WORKING! DON'T YOU GET IT!
<alkjdf> Hondo_Kitsune i had majour issues with both wine and vmware
<alkjdf> oh ok
<SergejRill_> engineer , opened, what shiould I change where?
<Hondo_Kitsune> ugh.
<Sydero> Hondo_Kitsune, you can either boot to windows to get the apps working, or install Windows in Virtual Box so you don't have to leave Linux
<Sydero> your choice
<Sydero> or just find their linux counterparts
<Hondo_Kitsune> Sydero: DON'T YOU GET IT EITHER! I AM USING VIRTUALBOX FOR WINDOWS, I WANT PARALLELS FOR SOMETHING ELSE!
<alkjdf> Hondo_kitsune maybe linux and windows is not for you. metrosexuals usualy like OSX and macs
<alkjdf> hondo_kitsune why the bold text?
<Sydero> So what do you want?
<engineer> SergejRill_ the server url
<engineer> in all lines
<Hondo_Kitsune> alkjdf: Because YOU and Sydero are REALLY IRRITATING! I mentioned SEVERAL times that it is NOT windows I am looking for. I WANT TO GET FRIKKING PARALLELS WORKING!
<alkjdf> Hondo_Kitsune ok so you already got vmware or wine to work?
<Hondo_Kitsune> alkjdf: But I want PARALLELS TO RUN SOMETHING ELSE!
<Hondo_Kitsune> alkjdf: I have WINE and VirtualBOX for Windows
<Sydero> Why even use parallels?
<Hondo_Kitsune> Sydero: TO RUN A VIRTUAL COMPUTER WHAT ELSE!
<genii> For some other purpose apparently
<engineer> parallels owns
<Hondo_Kitsune> genii: FINALLY, someone gets it!
<alkjdf> Hondo_Kitsune you sound very intense
 * Hondo_Kitsune runs sudo apt-get purge parallels
<SergejRill_> engineer , once found , which server-name should I write?
<Hondo_Kitsune> alkjdf: I don't appreciate ignorance
<alkjdf> Hondo_Kitsune why not?
<Hondo_Kitsune> alkjdf: it gets me uptight.
<engineer> SergejRill_ hmm you could mess up something
<alkjdf> Hondo_Kitsune ?
<Hondo_Kitsune> alkjdf: It also proves what a prat you are if after five or six times of saying "I HAVE WINDOWS WORKING" you continue to think that is what I am looking to Virtualise
<engineer> maybe it's better to use soemthing else like
<alkjdf> Hondo_Kitsune i still think you should try to install tiny windows in qemu
<alkjdf> :)
<Hondo_Kitsune> alkjdf: You are of NO HELP at all.
 * Hondo_Kitsune goes to VMWare and attemprs to compile a TARBall
<alkjdf> what a angry guy that was
<engineer> SergejRill_ sudo aptitude install software-properties-gtk software-properties-kde
<faileas> Hondo_Kitsune: look up a howto... it'll help HEAPS
<Sydero> If VirtualBox and Parallels can do the same job, why use both?
<engineer> use that tool instead
<Sydero> when VirtualBox can handle more than one OS
<faileas> alkjdf: well you weren't entirely answerin the qn he was asking...
<Hondo_Kitsune> faileas: Thanks for the help
<Sydero> use one or the other, no need for both
<faileas> Sydero: virtualbox dosen't have USB does it?
<Hondo_Kitsune> Sydero: Because VirtualBox is not doing the Job i want
<alkjdf> faileas I just think that more positive wibes from him would go a long way
<Hondo_Kitsune> faileas:  Vbox does.
<Hondo_Kitsune> Right.  am going to eat
<faileas> my bad
<Sydero> virtualbox does have usb support
<Sydero> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/VBox_vs_Others
<engineer> 3D acceleration 	 no
<alkjdf> i dont like kde one bit
<Sydero> neither does parallels
<alkjdf> sydero lol
<Sydero> you're probably too used to it
<engineer> 64bit guest OS support 	 no
<Sydero> but planned ;)
<Sydero> :P
<faileas> alkjdf: then use another DE ;p
<Sydero> use ion ;)
<Sydero> or bash
<alkjdf> faileas DE?
<SergejRill_> engineer 8 packages installed, what should I start now?
<faileas> desktop environment
<alkjdf> faileas I use homobuntu.
<engineer> SergejRill_ go to system, software sources
<alkjdf> faileas all colors are pink
<Sydero> What version of KDE are you using alkjdf ?
<alkjdf> 6.5
<alkjdf> you ?
<engineer> my system doesn't support 6.5
<engineer> so i use 4
<Sydero> wtf
<Sydero> 6.5
<Sydero> ok....
<alkjdf> seriously thouse i use xfce in slackware
<genii> So what years in the future are you guys from again?
<alkjdf> though
<Sydero> 2200
<alkjdf> i dont like gnome or kde. its to bloated
<Sydero> it took close to 200 years for 2 versions
<alkjdf> i think there is a ubuntu with xfce
<alkjdf> xubuntu or something
<engineer> ye i hate xfce, too simple
<Sydero> KDE4 runs fast
<alkjdf> well both kde and gnome are like vista on steroids. way to bloated.
<SergejRill_> engineer opened, which server should I set in place of ubuntu.osuosl.org?
<Sydero> how are they bloated?
<engineer> SergejRill_ Download From... other, select best server
<Sydero> disabled some daemons if you have to
<alkjdf> sydero like that will help. the GUI itself have become WAY to heavy and the maintainers of gnome and kde knows it to...
<Sydero> way to heavy for a 486 yes
<Sydero> too*
<alkjdf> they had arguments about the direction. some argued that progress means it should become more lightweight the further into the versions it gets
<alkjdf> sydero comon
<Sydero> :D
<alkjdf> :P
<Sydero> that's why there are more than two DEs
<Sydero> use ratpoison or ion
<Sydero> they're nice and light
<alkjdf> blackbox
<alkjdf> fluxbox
<alkjdf> xfce
<Sydero> they're only heavy if you have a slow system
<Sydero> Do apps actually run faster in blackbox than KDE?
<Sydero> I doubt it
<alkjdf> sydero with that logic it should be normal to get 5gb in ram and have 6ghrz cpus just to start it
<the-fafa> does anyone know a way to rip a asp media stream to disc?
<mjnbrn> I was wondering if someone could answer a question I have?
<genii> !ask | mjnbrn
<ubottu> mjnbrn: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mjnbrn> Is there a way to disable all the programs I had open before I shutdown from opening at my next login?
<Sydero> You're not leaving us an option if you're asking to ask a question ;)
<genii> K-Button ... System Settings ...Advanced.... Session Manager.. "On Login" section choose "Start with empty sesion"
<genii> mjnbrn: ^
<mjnbrn> Thank you genii :)
<alkjdf> mjnbrn do you want to start without a GUI in konsole ?
<genii> mjnbrn: np
<Daisuke_Laptop> uhbuh...  'konsole
<Daisuke_Laptop> ' is a gui app
<alkjdf> maybe he want to reboot and want the computer to start in text mode
<mjnbrn> alkjdf, nope.  The only things I don't put a gui on are servers :)
<alkjdf> k
<mark_> ok so i downloaded some ati drivers for kubuntu but the laptop seems to be working a lot harder than when i never had them on running graphics apps, any advice?
<SergejRill_> engineer I changed that server, 3 times. It didn't help. The "bad" server is in another list, at the second table
<alkjdf> it is really easy though you just do > sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove and sudo update-rc.d -f gdm defaults
<engineer> SergejRill_ change to a different one, there are several listed
<SergejRill_> engineer the main repository works, the "bad" repository is in second table, there wine-repository is too. My problem is I cannot get Qt 4.3.5 from (k)ubuntu repositories, because there the 4.2.3 the latest is, and from debian-repository adept cannot get/analyse the lists
 * Hondo_Kitsune downloads the VMWare TarBall. WISH ME LUCK!
<faileas> Hondo_Kitsune: good luck ;p
<faileas> (and again) is there any app for loading videos onto an ipod classic from kubuntu?
<engineer> SergejRill_ what's the package name again'
<Hondo_Kitsune> Over half-an-hour remaining to DL
<SergejRill_> engineer qt4-* all of them are 4.2.3 and I need at least 4.3.5
<Sydero> How do I view shared folders over on Windows computers?  And how do I add a networked printer (it has it's own ip address and all)?
<engineer> SergejRill_ open sources again from that tool
<miraclemaxim> my system can freeze somewhat when it's doing something like extracting large archives until it finishes.  is this common
<engineer> and in third party software, add this -> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main
<Ace2016> hi all
<Ace2016> what package manager do you use?
<engineer> synaptic
<engineer> or aptitude
<Ace2016> a gui one based on qt?
<engineer> adept
<engineer> but i find synaptic better
<Hondo_Kitsune> 15 min.
<Ace2016> 15 min?
<engineer> didn't know there was a package manager named 15min
 * faileas uses apt ;p
<Hondo_Kitsune> Ace2016: downloading VMWare
<Ace2016> how big is it?
<alkjdf> Hondo_Kitsune did you manage to install tiny windows in qemu?
<Hondo_Kitsune> alkjdf: i AM GOING TO KILL YOU IN A MINUTE
<alkjdf> Hondo_Kitsune ??
<Hondo_Kitsune> alkjdf: I DO NOT WANT SODDING WINDOWS!
<Dr_willis> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Ace2016> i don't get it, what did he say?
<alkjdf> Hondo_Kitsune so why do you want to install it?
<Hondo_Kitsune> Dr_willis: I have told him seven times, I don't want to install windows.
<Ace2016> bsd?
<Hondo_Kitsune> Ace2016: BackTrack
<Ace2016> other linux distros?
<tictric> afaikt nobody here wants to install windows
<Ace2016> oh i see for testing the livecd
<alkjdf> tictric Hondo_Kitsune want to install windows
<Algyz> Hondo_Kitsune:  install desktopbsd ;)
 * Dr_willis has no idea of the original problem.
<aomegax4> can anybody help me to solve a virtualbox problem?
<faileas> Hondo_Kitsune: he obviously wants to get a rise out of you, ignore him
<Hondo_Kitsune> Can someone kick that idiot KingOfDos
<Ace2016> aomegax4: what problem?
<Hondo_Kitsune> oo
<Hondo_Kitsune> not KingOfDos
<aomegax4> I had virtualbox on kubuntu gutsy...now I have installed kubuntu hardy and I have installed virtualbox-ose but I don't succed to open my old .vdi...how can I do?
<Hondo_Kitsune> alkjdf:
<Algyz> aomegax4:  there is vbox channel
<alkjdf> Hondo_Kitsune so why do you want to use linux if you want to use windows via linux?
<aomegax4> yes but nobody answer me...
<Hondo_Kitsune> I DONT WANT TO USE F***** WINDOWS WITH LINUX
<Hondo_Kitsune> I WANT TO USE BACKTRACK
<alkjdf> Honto_Kitsune so why dont you just install backtrack and stop thinking about windows?
<Dr_willis> ive never heard of 'backtrack'
<alkjdf> windows xp is not backtrack
<alkjdf> backtrack is a linux distro for people who call themself hackers
<alkjdf> :P
<Dr_willis> still.... never heard of it. :P
<Pici> !ot
<alkjdf> Dr_Willis dont worry most of its users are lame
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Hondo_Kitsune> alkjdf: I am not thinking about Windows, I want to try out BackTrack, but I prefer Kubuntu
<Sydero> and people who call themselves hackers are script kiddies?
<alkjdf> Hondo_Kitsune so try kubuntu, it is free :)
<Dr_willis> So... Install backtrack then?  or is there a actual kubuntu support issue here?
<Hondo_Kitsune> alkjdf: I AM USING KUBUNTU
<alkjdf> lol Hondo must be high on crack
<Hondo_Kitsune> I initially asked about an error installing Parallels
<Hondo_Kitsune> then alkjdf became a prat and started being an idior
<Hondo_Kitsune> *idiot
<MrKennie> backtrack actually looks interesting from a security perspective.
<alkjdf> MrKennie nha its worthless. just alot of apps you can get for any linux distro
<Hondo_Kitsune> now, alkjdf either tell us about your problem, BE HELPFUL or GTFO
<alkjdf> MrKennie the only real way of being secure on the internet is to pull out the eht0 plug or having real skills
<tictric> Hondo_Kitsune, just in case you didn't notice. *You are being very rude*
<MrKennie> heh
<Hondo_Kitsune> tictric: I am aware of that, I am responding to alkjdf being a prat
<alkjdf> tictric thank you. he has been harassing me ever since i came here
<faileas> Hondo_Kitsune: just ignore alkjdf... seriously
<alkjdf> oh now he is sending me private messages
<Hondo_Kitsune> alkjdf: I LOG EVERY iRC CHAT I AM ON. I HAVE LOGS THAT PROVE YOU WERE HARASSING ME SO :P
<alkjdf> sheesh
<alkjdf> when will this insanity stop hondo?
<alkjdf> hondo i also have logs :P
 * Dr_willis has tree trunks
 * tictric has /var/log/syslog
<Hondo_Kitsune> tictric: Most ove us in here have that XP
<MrKennie> what's that?
<tictric> I don't
<alkjdf> I dont
<tictric> MrKennie, some funny OS
<Hondo_Kitsune> /var/log/syslog
<alkjdf> linux is not an operating system
<Hondo_Kitsune> I responded to tictric saying he had it by saying that most of us in here have it too
<MrKennie> oh, is it based on some sort of *nix?
<tictric> Ey, that's actually funny here :)
<alkjdf> Hondo well we know you like windows
<Hondo_Kitsune> I use windows on my PC because I have to. I use Linux on my laptop because I want to
<tictric> why don't we change to #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<Hondo_Kitsune> and I was fed up with the colour blue
<MrKennie> :)
<alkjdf> hehe
<alkjdf> i sent bill gates a laptop installed with windows vista as a goodbye gift  when he left microshit
<MrKennie> Hondo_Kitsune: why do you have to run Windows? J/W is all.
<Hondo_Kitsune> 1min till DL completion
<alkjdf> Hondo are you dl tiny windows?
<Hondo_Kitsune> MrKennie: Game, driver and work compatibility.
<MrKennie> Hondo_Kitsune: ah, Microshafted eh? shame. =(
<SergejRill_> engineer where get I zliblg from? because of this package I cannot update:(
<Hondo_Kitsune> alkjdf: Say that ONE MORE TIME and YOU will be the first thing i test BackTrack on!
<alkjdf> hondo oh shit im sooo scared hondo is gonna use wireshark on me from backtrack and TRY to use some shitty exploits
<MrKennie> I think the whole subject should be dropped now.
<tictric> bye
<jpds> !ohmy | alkjdf
<ubottu> alkjdf: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Hondo_Kitsune> MrKennie: I actually agree
<Hondo_Kitsune> Ok, i have the TAR.
<alkjdf> ok hack me
<alkjdf> :)
<Hondo_Kitsune> Back to the issue at hand
<alkjdf> lol
<alkjdf> lol you probably would not even be able to hack me if i installed vnc server and gave you my password
<Hondo_Kitsune> alkjdf: You were told to drop it
<alkjdf> yeye
<Hondo_Kitsune> heh, I forgot i had Kompile
 * Hondo_Kitsune runs Kompile
<Freddy2> hello
<MrKennie> welcome
<gurkentraeger> hello!
<alkjdf> hello freddy2, watch out for hondo he is gonna hack you
<Hondo_Kitsune> ok, can we get an op to kick alkjdf
<MrKennie> alkjdf: please, just let it go.
<gurkentraeger> could you tell me where i can get a deb package for setting the clockspeed of my radeon gpu?
<alkjdf> hehe ok
<alkjdf> gurkentraeger have you treid the search engine for *.deb packages on debians url?
<gurkentraeger> in debian etch there was an app called atifreq or so
<gurkentraeger> where is that search engine?
<alkjdf> one second
<Hondo_Kitsune> gurkentraeger: try using synaptic or aptitude to search for atifreq
<Hondo_Kitsune> they are built into Kubuntu/Ubuntu
<alkjdf> gurkentraeger http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages
<MrKennie> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ might be worth a shot
<gurkentraeger> thank you i was searchin for rovclock and i found it.
<Hondo_Kitsune> Kompile failed, it turns out configure doenst work
<alkjdf> gurkentraeger on debians url?
<Hondo_Kitsune> gurkentraeger: glad we could help
<gurkentraeger> do you know some tool to change the graphiccards bios to permantly set the gpu clock a little slower..?
<Hondo_Kitsune> hmm
<alkjdf> gurkentraeger if you are using gnome there are inbuildt tools for this sort of thing
<gurkentraeger> i think with rovclock i have to set it everytime i boot up
<Hondo_Kitsune> alkjdf: this is #kubuntu, not #ubuntu.
<Hondo_Kitsune> Of course he is using KDE
<alkjdf> hondo he is using debian. both ubuntu and kubuntu is derived from debian you little elite haxxor
<gurkentraeger> i am using kde..
<Hondo_Kitsune> alkjdf: See
<alkjdf> hondo_kitsune but they all share the same package system *.deb
<gurkentraeger> but i could use any gnome tool in kde to i am for sure..
<Hondo_Kitsune> alkjdf: DUH, but we were not talking about that
<gurkentraeger> what is the name of this tool
<gurkentraeger> =
<gurkentraeger> ?
<Hondo_Kitsune> (Quote): [19:58:28] <alkjdf> gurkentraeger if you are using gnome there are inbuildt tools for this sort of thing
<Hondo_Kitsune> gurkentraeger: Most GNOME apps should run nativly in KDE, if you have GTK installed
<gurkentraeger> named ... ?
<Hondo_Kitsune> How do you use the perl command again
<Hondo_Kitsune> I have a pl script to install VMware
<epimeth> Hondo_Kitsune: if you have perl installed and the script starts with a #!/bin/perl then you can just ./perlscript.pl
<MrKennie> and it;s executable
<SergejRill_> engineer thanks a lot!
<Hondo_Kitsune> "Which directory do you want to install binary files?
<Hondo_Kitsune> [/usr/bin] (Prompt)
<Hondo_Kitsune> ok,` what do i do now?
<MrKennie> is this for a manually installed package?
<MrKennie> I have a habit of installing apps I build myself to /usr/local
<Hondo_Kitsune> this is a perl package
<dthacker> Hondo_Kitsune: Perl package or perl module?
<Hondo_Kitsune> it is a *.pl file
<Hondo_Kitsune> VMware
<MrKennie> you should be safe with defaults.
<MrKennie> just make sure you read each option and understand what it's about to do.
<Hondo_Kitsune> it is working
<Hondo_Kitsune> thx
<Mojo_risin> there is any utility to read JVC moi files?
<gurkentraeger> hello!
<Silvercircle> tagchen, wie kann ich denn hier bei kubuntu compiz aktivieren?
<gurkentraeger> do you know how i can avoid kde4 from restoring a session.
<gurkentraeger> ?
<gurkentraeger> welches kubuntu?
<genii> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<gurkentraeger> @ Silvercircle: welches
<Silvercircle> kde 4 aber gehe jetzt in -de ;)
<engineer> gurkentraeger session manager under system settings
<Mojo_risin> it is possible to add metadata to video files in kubuntu?
<lino> whoami
<alkjdf> is hondo still here?
<Dr_willis> You are lino. :)
<Hondo_Kitsune> alkjdf: I am, and I got VMwre working
<Hondo_Kitsune> *VMWare
<lino> thank you dr_willis....
<ilkin> hi people
<alkjdf> hondo_kitsune well thats good for you but I liked qemu better then vmware/wine
<alkjdf> :)
<ilkin> is there any driver for card reader for Kubuntu?
<ilkin> card reader has USB interface
<Dr_willis> ilkin,  this built into a laptop? or just one ya plug into a usb port?
<ilkin> plug into a usb port
<jorgia> hello...how can i roll back from kde 4? right now it seems there are both 3.5 and 4 versions of some programs...please help?
<Dr_willis> it shouldent need any special drivers.
<Dr_willis> jorgia,  you mean remove kde4?
<alkjdf> hondo lol one time i was running debian and intalled windows with qemu inside it and when i ran windows inside of debian i installed this hacked version of oxs in windows which i ran inside of linux. :D
<ilkin> but when i insert, Kubuntu doesnt see it
<jorgia> Dr_willis yes...it seems right now there are both 3.5 and 4
<jorgia> Dr_willis can i just uninstall the kde 4 package?
<ProMax> Øàëîì
<Sydero> How do I access shared folders on windows machines?
<ProMax> smb
<Sydero> ...
<ProMax> samba
<Sydero> ah cool thanks
<Sydero> thought I had to set it up
<Sydero> but it's already done
<ProMax> yes
<ProMax> !google samba  kubuntu
<ubottu> ProMax: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ProMax> who speak russian ?
<ProMax> i have 1 problem
<engineer> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ProMax> dont creating  makeinstall ]
<anom01y> why does a kodak c330 work in digikam, but not a kodak c433
<ProMax> http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?group_id=6994&use_mirror=surfnet&filename=SING-1.1.tgz&11306794
<anom01y> ??
<ProMax> thanx
<anom01y> anyone here know anything about digital cameras and digikam ??
<Biomaze> Anyone here that could point me in the right direction to a error21 free install of kubuntu?
<SergejRill_> bye!
<RaceDrv709> My nvidia graphics card driver will not install
<RaceDrv709> typed what I needed in the terminal and it's telling me the file will not open
<MrKennie> exact error?
<MrKennie> RaceDrv709: before you continue, you have tried the nvidia drivers included in kubuntu?
<RaceDrv709> can't open Nvidia-Linux-x86....
<MrKennie> RaceDrv709: well, firstly you need to make it executable `chmod 755 NVIDIA-blahblah.run` then sudo ./NVIDIA-.....
<MrKennie> RaceDrv709: but have yo utried the included drivers via the restricted driver manager?
<RaceDrv709> yeah
<RaceDrv709> ... I think
<MrKennie> RaceDrv709: OK
<MrKennie> RaceDrv709: run the manager and see
<RaceDrv709> Manager?
<MrKennie> RaceDrv709: it will say if the restricted driver is in use or not
<MrKennie> RaceDrv709: under K->System->Hardware Drivers Manager
<Sydero> I just installed vim-gtk from adept
<Sydero> and when I type vim-gtk into the terminal..... it says command not found
<MrKennie> try gvim
<Dekans> Kubuntu automatically mounts my windows partition when I want to access it, I have to entrer my password for it
<Sydero> I don't see it in adept
<MrKennie> Sydero: no, try running gvim
<Dekans> this partition doesn't appear in the fstab
<MrKennie> Sydero: soemtimes the application you want to run is not the same name as the package.
<Dekans> how do I make kubuntu automatically mount this partition at startup without my password ?
<Sydero> thanks
<MrKennie> np
<MrKennie> Dekans: you can mount it during boot time but you will have to edit fstab
<Sydero> now all I hav to do is find an icon for it
<genii> MrKennie: If it needs a password likely it's encrypted
<MrKennie> genii: ah right, I don't know about that. :)
<RaceDrv709> The manager says the driver is not in use
<Dekans> I would like to do without editing the fstab, because kubuntu is able to handle it without writing the fstab
<MrKennie> RaceDrv709: ok, click the checkbox and then it should install them for you.
<Dekans> but it seems that I'll have to go back to a classic gesture of it
<RaceDrv709> WTF (Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude).
<MrKennie> RaceDrv709: do you have adept open?
<miraclemaxim> is your .deb package open
<RaceDrv709> I try opening it and I get that
<genii> Probably automatic updates chugging in background
<Freddy2> genii: it seems you won't appear in atlantis anymore :D
<genii> Freddy2: Smartass ;)
<Freddy2> genii: 5th season may be the last, according to some rumors
<MrKennie> that was short
<genii> Ah
<MrKennie> compared to sg1
<Freddy2> sure, but the will have to move fast to close all the opened-substories they have
<Freddy2> we'll see..
<MrKennie> I've only got to season 8 of sg1 (playing catch up) and soon I will get atlantis and catch up with that too. =)
<Freddy2> 9th and 10th are not really important.. atlantis is the right next way, sure
<MrKennie> 9 and 10 still good?
<Freddy2> they look like padding xD but you can see them, and of course you'll have to watch both films (ark of truth and continuum) if you want a true end for this series
<Freddy2> morena baccarin is the main interest of the ori-saga :)_
<anom01y> hi someone told me the udev rules in kubuntu would be the problem that I am having with digikam and my camera
<anom01y> how can I check the udev rules ?
<Jckl> i installed the upgrade for kubuntu and also installed the upgrade to amsn but am getting an error. It says that loading TkCximage has failed. Anyone know if this is a problem with the amsn install or a problem with my tcl/tk 8.5 ?
<anom01y> wow Ive asked like 50 questions here and never had an answer
<genii> Jckl: Perhaps see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=753061
<Jckl> ill take a look.. thanks
<genii> anom01y: The udev rules are in /etc/udev/rules.d       but very cryptic to sort through
<anom01y> genii: I am trying to find the rules for a digital camera because I have one camera that works and the other does not work
<anom01y> sorry, two cameras, one works, the other doesnt, almost same make/model but not quite
<Jckl> genii: that ended up being for a different error.. thanks though i am gonna go search some more
<anom01y> genii: what files should I look for to edit the rules for a digital camera ?
<genii> anom01y: Likely 90-modprobe.rules
<genii> or 80-programs.rules
<jorgia> please help...removed all kde4 packages using adept as suggested to go back to kde 3.5...but on reboot i had to go to root and start kdm manually...i got lucky...please tell me how to restore normal boot process
<anom01y> Could not read file Could not lock the device.
<anom01y> sorry got disconnected so many times there not sure if anyone answered me or not
<chrisx86> hi, whats the difference between kubuntu 8.04 and kubuntu 8.04 kde remix
<chrisx86> what does kde remix mean?
<Dragnslcr> Uses KDE4 by default
<chairman> i'm have problems configuring my Kmail w/my gmail account
<chairman> can anyboddy help?
<chairman> hello
<anom01y> sorry got disconnected, again
<chairman> heelllooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<mkquist> hi
<jussi01> chairman:  can we help you?
<chairman> yes. i need help with my kmail
<anom01y> why does digikam work for one of my cameras but not the other
<anom01y> [14:12] <anom01y> both are kodak easyshares, one is a c330, the other a c433
<jussi01> chairman: gmail is quite easy with kmail - the instructions are quite similar to gmails instructions for apple mail.
<chairman> well i can't receive or send email thru it. can u help me plz?
<Peter1987> Hi all!
<chairman> my gmail address is tbent4000@gmail.com
<jussi01> chairman: well what have you done? did you try following the instructions at gmailssite?
<chairman> yes
<jussi01> chairman: this is a publicly logged channel, not a good idea to give your email out
<jussi01> chairman: so what eror does it fail with?
<anom01y> I can probably get more help in #bash than here jeesh
<mkquist> here comes the spam
<chairman> caan't remember but only stmp failed or something and it can't pick up no incoming
<jussi01> anom01y: if noone knows, no one answers :(
<engineer> if no one answers, either no one knows or no one cares
<carlos> waaa
<carlos> no hay nadie
<carlos> mmm como puedo hacer para reproducir DVD
<anom01y> anyone here know anything about digital cameras  ?
<engineer> use k3b
<engineer> i know a bit
<engineer> i use them to take pictures
<carlos> yes i use Kb3
<jussi01> carlos: please only english in here :)
<engineer> i like Carlos Santana
<carlos> only english
<jussi01> !info k9copy
<engineer> awesome guitar player
<ubottu> k9copy (source: k9copy): DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2.3-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1517 kB, installed size 3056 kB
<carlos> ok
<jussi01> carlos: is that helpful?
<carlos> dont play dvd
<kartesus> hi ... how can i use more then 2 virtual desktops in kde4?
<engineer> yes
<kartesus> i went to pager settings but cant set more then 2
<jussi01> carlos: you want to play dvd's?
<jussi01> !dvd | carlos
<ubottu> carlos: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<engineer> kartesus system settings
<carlos> mmm ok
<jussi01> kartesus: Kde4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<kartesus> thanks jussi01 and engineer
<kartesus> engineer: could make it through system settings... thanks
<draik> How can I monitor the traffic on my network at home
<draik> It shouldn't take me about 1-2 minutes to load Google.com
<draik> Any help is greatly appreciated.
<hasan> is htere a japonese channel ?
<hasan> for kubuntu ?
<Level15> draik: wireshark, tcpdump or even just iptraf
<hasan> hi guys
<hasan> is there a japanoese channel for kubuntu or ubuntu?
<draik> Level15: wireshark doesn't find a device
<Level15> draik: try iptraf
<draik> Level15: Will it give me everything on my network and not just my computer?
<Level15> draik: i think it can be made promiscuous to listen for everything
<Level15> or try tcpdump
<draik> Level15: It seems that it only listens to my computer only, not my whole network
<Level15> draik: tcpdump
<Level15> g2g
<smarty> How can i view the source for kubuntu?
<smarty> anyone?
<fanel> hello
<fanel> who knows how to fix the sound in Ubuntu 8.04?
<fanel> any ideas?
<fanel> on a Toshiba laptop
<grinias> fanel: are you sure that there is really a problem?
<fanel> yes I am sure
<fanel> I installed Ubuntu 8.04 from the original CD
<fanel> a couple of times
<fanel> and still I could get no sound at all
<grinias> do you see kmix icon?
<fanel> If I boot the laptop in windows
<fanel> it works
<luis> hello
<fanel> hello
<fanel> kmix?
<luis> I'm lookig for help
<fanel> I-
<engineer> keep looking
<fanel> I am looking for it
<luis> :) help with the KDE configuration
<tzd> fanel: have you tried the ubuntu channel regarding your sound issue?
<fanel> I have tried before
<luis> I've set the transparency on , my problem is that the kicker bar is also transparent
<fanel> And I am trying it right now
<engineer> disable transparency on kicker then
<tzd> ok, just wondering since it was ubuntu and since their channel usually consists of more people
<zabbadapp> fanel: tried "alsamixer" ? for me (kubuntu 8.04), volume was 0
<luis> does anybody know how to set the kicker bar allways visible
<luis> well how would you disable it on kiker?
<luis> I've tried to set the preferences for that window.. but..
<fanel> how could I reach the alsamixer?
<fanel> type somethink in the terminal?
<hoopoe> type alsamixer
<tzd> luis: right click panel, choose "Edit panel" or whatever it is in English
<tzd> luis: the second option from the bottom, the one above help
<luis> (my kubuntu is in spanish) configure panel aha?
<tzd> luis: yes most likely
<luis> and then?
<tzd> luis: then click the second button/tab from the top named "hide"
<luis> block panels?
<tzd> luis: and on there, make sure the top radiobutton is marked
<tzd> luis: should be the second button i think?
<luis> let me see if I can find what you say
<tzd> ok
<luis> (I've been fidling with this for hours now)
<tzd> luis: yeah, i've done that in the past as well with various things... get's a bit boring after a while but you'll learn loads meanwhile though :D
<luis> sorry, what is what the radio button should read?
<luis> :) yea I know, but it's just that I can't get it to work
<luis> whenever I set the transparency on , for some reason the menu bar turns transparent too
<tzd> luis: hmm it's the top radio button... it should read something like: Only hide when the hidebutton is clicked
<tzd> luis: oh, i thought it was hidden
<tzd> then you could probably just ignore what i've adviced
<luis> let me see , done, "only hide when the the hidding button is clicked"
<luis> done but, still the same
<tzd> luis: yeah, i thought you meant that it was hidden, not transparent
<tzd> luis: to sort the transparent issue try this:
<luis> my problem is that the transparency, for some reason turns transparent the kicker bar,
<tzd> luis: 2 buttons down in the "KDE-Panel" window there's a different button called "design/look"
<tzd> luis: click that button
<luis> appearence?
<tzd> luis: yes :) That's the correct translation :D
<luis> ok
<tzd> luis: in there you have panel/kicker background at the bottom
<luis> yes , let me see
<luis> theres a radio button, for "allow transparency"
<tzd> luis: it should be the top check box... that one should be unchecked
<miraclemaxim> when  i switch from compiz to kwin as my window manager, windows randomly lose focus, but are clearly visible in front of me.  cannot click on them unless i select them from the taskbar again
<miraclemaxim> anyone have any ideas why that happens?
<luis> hmm I've tried that
<luis> the problem then is that , the kicker is still transparent , but now the background's grey
<tzd> luis: what colour do you have for your wallpaper then?
<luis> I have , no wallpaper
<luis> just the color black
<tzd> ok and when you have the radiobutton for allow transparency checked it's grey instead of black?
<luis> when it's checked its black
<luis> it becomes grey, when unchecked
<tzd> ok then you just need to change the colour of your preference
<luis> I've already tried that
<tzd> oh, so you've checked the button underneath saying something like "activate background image"?
<luis> also there's a button for "advanced options" , I've tried that, and tried to fidle with the option for "amount of taint"
<luis> yes, I've tried with activate background image tooo
<luis> sorry too*
<tzd> luis: hmm then I'm afraid I don't know what to do... Are you running compiz perhaps?
<luis> what is compiz :)?
<tzd> luis: :) It's well hmm.... a lot of desktop effects imho.
<earthsound> can someone help me repair my grub installation?
<tzd> luis: if you google compiz you'll see what you can do with it. I find it a bit troublesome on Kubuntu (KDE) though and it uses some extra resources
<luis> I see
<luis> well
<luis> transparency works fine and looks great
<luis> it's worth it to try to solve this minor inconvinience with the menu bar
<luis> :)
<earthsound> i had 2 drives on this machine: 1 IDE (w/ windows) and 1 SATA (w/ an NTFS partition and a /, /home and swap partitions, with kubuntu 8.04 installed)
<earthsound> the SATA drive was going bad, so I replaced it. as I didn't need anything off the old kubuntu install, I decided to just install 8.04.1 (from a desktop cd) fresh on the 2nd (new) drive
<tzd> luis: ah ok :) Sorry I couldn't be much of help. I find it quite good to ask for help in another 12 hours or so... Then there's a lot of skilled people in that could help you out
<earthsound> I got to the partitioning part of the installation, and resized the existing partition on the new SATA HD, using the end for the kubuntu install
<earthsound> after successfully partitioning, copying files, etc, it spit the CD out and I rebooted but was greeted by an GRUB Error 22 instead of a boot menu
<luis> tzd thank you very much :)
<earthsound> I restarted and was going to go through the install process again to make sure everything was set up correctly the first time. when I got to the partition section of the install, i saw that everything looked good
<tzd> luis: oh nothing to thank me for, i was unable to help you..
<earthsound> the new HD had an NTFS partition, an ext3, and a swap partition...so I cancelled the install and it went ahead and booted into kubuntu, where I am now
<earthsound> i don't know if I'm running off the cd or the hd...how can I tell?
<FrameFever> nix
<FrameFever> klappt nicht
<FrameFever> kann trotzdem nur american english auswählen
<luis> Gus is that you?
<diggernet> any KNetworkManager gurus in the house?
#kubuntu 2009-07-13
<MarcoPau> since a recent upgrade I haven't had emacs command any more. that used to link to /etc/alternatives/emacs, which is also not there. I installed emacs22 and can launch it with emacs22-x, but that emacs won't read my bbdb and .Xresources. any hint?
<Xet> Hello anyone using livestation?
<Xet> ﻿ I get this message from the Terminal every time I try to launch it (Livestation) :S : Aborted
<Mag_H> Bonjour
<zeelot> hey guys quick problem I installed java sdk 6 and downloaded the netbeans 6.7 installer but it has no borders and I cant see any content of the installer, abyone know a fix?
<zeelot> i am on netbook remix 9.04
<aru_s> Hmm, have you tried turning compositing off?
<zeelot> how i do that?
<PingJocky_> i didnt think Kubuntu netbook remix was out for 9.04
<zeelot> no its ubuntu I think...sorry
<aru_s> are you using Gnome or KDE, zee
<aru_s> ah
<zeelot> gnome
<zeelot> yea =/
<aru_s> there should be an option in the gnome control center
<zeelot> not sure where that os
<zeelot> is*
<aru_s> terminal: gnome-control-center
<PingJocky_> zeelot: you could also turn off maximus in the startup and log out and log back in
<zeelot> PingJocky_: did tht brb
 * PingJocky_ keeps fingers crossed for the liitle guy...
<mot> has anybody installed the new nvidia release?
<pelle_k> hey people. I'm trying out kde 4.3 RC2, and i want to disable the "preview directory on hover" feature of the "desktop view", how can i do that?
<PingJocky_> mot: version 180?
<mot> i installed the 185.18.14 release (x86-64) and the previous release was 180.60
<PingJocky_> not yet...
<mot> if i install it and reconfig X, it complains that the modules it's trying to load is 180.60
<mot> brb let me get an error log
<PingJocky_> pelle_k: if you right click on the panel then open up task manager settings -> unclick show tooltips
<PingJocky_> then hit apply
<pelle_k> PingJocky_:  Oh! that easy? :) Thanks.
<aru_s> hmm, I think that would disable more than he'd like
<PingJocky_> no problem..
<PingJocky_> aru_s: like what else?
<Zopiac> in smb4k I cannot see my shared folder on my other computer
<Zopiac> on that other computer, however, i can see it in smb4k o.O
<aru_s> PingJocky_: I may be confused as to which plasmoid he's referring to
<aru_s> so ignore me :-)
<PingJocky_> aru_s: i think he meant all of them...
<PingJocky_> aru_s: but i see what your saying...
<PingJocky_> i think it is a cool feature but i hate it...
<aru_s> if he's just referring to the folder view plasmoid, I don't think there's something that granular
<mot> okay
<mot> perhaps somebody can help me with this, let me get these pastes up
<pelle_k> PingJocky_:  i think i didn't explain myself too well. it was about the "desktop" and how when i hover say my "home" it show the contents in an "overlay window/tooltip"
<aru_s> pelle_k: I don't think there's a place to disable that
<mot> #
<mot> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the
<mot> #
<mot> (EE) NVIDIA(0):     system's kernel log for additional error messages and
<mot> #
<FloodBotK1> mot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mot> (EE) NVIDIA(0):     consult the NVIDIA README for details.
<PingJocky_> hahahaha
<aru_s> heh
<pelle_k> PingJocky_: ok then! thanks for tryin though :)
<mot> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the #(EE) NVIDIA(0):     system's kernel log for additional error messages and (EE) NVIDIA(0):     consult the NVIDIA README for details.
<veck> how can i get my kde destop back i tried to install AWN and now it looks like gnome destop?
<mot> aghh still not the whole message
<aru_s> use paste.ubuntu.com, mot
<PingJocky_> pelle_k: there is a place for that too under folder view config
<PingJocky_> there is a place to turn off folder view preview
<aru_s> really? I think that's for actually displaying icons
<pelle_k> i'm inclined too agree with aru_s :/ cause that didn't work..
<aru_s> you could edit the plasmoid to remove it, or file a feature request in plasma upstream
<mot> brb wrong error message
<PingJocky_> pelle_k: mine worked on 4.2... i dont have 4.3 KKK on yet
<pelle_k> PingJocky_: yeah, i dont remember the folder view in kde 4.2 previewing any files as well. it's only a minor annoyance though.
<PingJocky_> ok... late all
<welltb> hello...anyone available for a quick question?
<aru_s> :-)
<welltb> cool...quick newbie question:
<welltb> i have a bunch of music in separate folders.  is there a way to extract each file from each folder with out doing it individually?
<aru_s> what do you mean by "extract"?
<welltb> i mean move from their own directory to one big music folder...
<aru_s> do you want to keep the folder structure?
<welltb> sorry for the wording...
<welltb> yes..
<aru_s> or do you want to dump all of them into the main directory?
<welltb> actually, dump all in main directory..
<aru_s> you'll want to use the command line (using Konsole)
<welltb> okay...
<aru_s> let me just make sure I don't give you the wrong command...
<welltb> no prob...what would the command be: mv "file1" "directory1" "maindirectory" "file2" "dirctory2" "maindirectory", etc?
<aru_s> well, I'd use cp
<aru_s> until you can verify that all your music transferred ok
<welltb> cp...ok...same wording as above?
<aru_s> cp -r Music-source/ Music-target/ is the general format
<welltb> gotcha...
<aru_s> but if you want it flat, I think using a find command would be better
<welltb> what do you mean?
<welltb> "flat"?
<aru_s> if you have a Music directory that has folders within it
<welltb> yes...
<aru_s> and you want to pull of the the mp3 files and put it in one large one
<aru_s> well, that second arrangement is a 'flat' layout
<welltb> yea...
<aru_s> its not heirarchical
<welltb> gotcha...
<aru_s> so Music/Nine Inch Nails/song.mp3 would become NewMusicFolder/song.mp3
<welltb> okay...i think i get it...
<welltb> sooo...it would be:
<welltb> cp -r Music/Dir/song.mp3 Music/song.mp3?
<aru_s> no
<aru_s> if you just want to copy one file, you wouldnt use the -r
<aru_s> -r tells it to go into every subdirectory and do the same action
<welltb> ok...sorry...
<aru_s> don't apologize, Im just stalling until I can give you the exact command, my test isn't working
<welltb> lol...gotcha...
<welltb> be right back, bud...
<welltb> have to step out...be back in 15-20...
<aru_s> find Music/ -iname "*.mp3" -exec cp {} /tmp/ \;
<aru_s> that should do it
<aru_s> replace Music with your source folder
<welltb> sweet... i'll try it out...thanks much...
<aru_s> and /tmp/ to the path of the target
<aru_s> good luck
<welltb> by the way, what does "\" do...?
<aru_s> it escapes the semicolon
<aru_s> without it, the script would think that there's more input
<aru_s> and not run
<aru_s> (the script does the 'flat' copy)
<welltb> gotcha...make sense from some shell scripts i've perused...i'll try it...and thanks again...
<kub1> is keyserver.ubuntu.com down??? Will you please check right now? Thx. I haven´t been able to access it ever - meaning for the past 18 hours.  I´d greatly appreciate data if it is working, so i´d know if the problem is with it, or at my end. Thanks, & awaiting your confirmation...
<aru_s> np
<aru_s> I dont think so, I just updated some ppa keys today
<kub1> aru_s: I´m getting the following error, any suggestions? :
<kub1> Hi:  Trying to Telling Ubuntu how to authenticate the PPA , via launchpad.net instructions, when I do the ¨sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 8AC93F7A¨ I get ¨gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect to host¨ - is this a know error with a fix? Is the host down for everyone? Could it be my ISP firewall (I have to add an ISP proxy for /etc/apt) - do i need to put in proxy info to get the keyserver 
<aru_s> I was able to execute your command successfully, kub
<aru_s> so its on your end
<aru_s> can you ping the keyserver?
<kub1> aru_s: thanks - I´m behind my isp´s firewall, which basically mostly only lets http through, I even have to ssh over a non standard port - any idea what port that keyserver operates on? any idea how i might get around some firewall? thx
<n8w> hey
<aru_s> if you run wireshark you should be able to see the outgoing request
<aru_s> but off the top of my head I don't know the port
<n8w> how do i mouth all my windows drives automaticaly?
<kub1> aru_s: is there any way i can get the key through https?, and manually add it to the appropriate apt control file?
<rgarcia> Hi all, could anybody tell me what's the best p2p program to download musics?
<rgarcia> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<attickid> hello I installed ubuntu and then installed kde
<attickid> Im getting an error when trying to download and install widgets
<n8w> hmm ok if u cant asnwer me directly, do u know where i could find the equivalent of "Disk &
<n8w> Filesystem" under System Settings
<n8w> coz its missin in 9.04
<attickid> when installing widgets I get this error: "installation of /tmp/kde-attickid///108198-lastfm-0.4zop" failed" the filename change according to the widget
<Bauldrick> I have a strange problem (iptables?) no firewall installed, can't 'see' samba shares in computer>network (but can type ip i.e - smb 192.xx..xx.xx and will show machine) Install firestarter and still can't see them. Turn firestarter off (disable) and they appear. Uninstall firestarter and can't see them...
<Bauldrick> Basically I suppose I have to have Firestarter installed and turned off to see my other samba shares on network
<darthanubis> I forgot the string to add my external usb drive rw for samba share
<veck> is there any way to get better performance or globalconfig for kubuntu?
<veck> like to setup specificly for my machine
<nick01> hi, where can I get a 2.6.30 kernel ? I have a crippling bug that apparently is fixed in 2.6.30
<aru_s> jauntY?
<nick01> yes
<aru_s> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30/
<aru_s> I don't know if that repo is maintained or not, so approach it with caution
<aru_s> ahh, they have .31 rc's up as well
<aru_s> you'd probable be better off with those
<veck> I am running the rc .31 right now with great succes
<aru_s> I was going to upgrade to fix the various intel gfx issues, but I heard it had some bad bugs with intel wireless chipsets
<aru_s> is that still the casE?
<veck> aru_s: I believe so but not sure as I an using nvidia
<veck> aru_s: sorry didnt see the wireless part
<veck> aru_s: legally blind
<aru_s> hahaha :-)
<aru_s> so I should be asking you about screenreader stuff, then
<veck> aru_s: Yeah I could use some
<nick01> dkms fails to build nvidia drivers for the new kernel :(
<veck> nick01: got my nvidea drivers working
<nick01> I assume it'll stil fail even if I reboot ?
<nick01> veck: with 2.6.30 drivers =?
<aru_s> nick: try 2.6.31
<aru_s> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.31-rc2/
<veck> nick01: yeah im using 31
<nick01> aru_s: k
<nick01> veck: aru_s now how do I remove the 2.6.30 debs ? dpkg insists they're not installed
<veck> nick01: think i did sudo aptitude update , then sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<nick01> veck: u added a repository ?
<veck> nick01: yes
<nick01> veck: link ?
<veck> hmm let me see
<ubuntu> hi i have a problem...
<ubuntu> when i start my computer the gnome loader says error 17 and it stays there i cant enter windows or linux can any one help me?
<veck> nick01: http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu
<veck> nick01: I believe thats what I used
<aru_s> ubuntu: you might want to try asking on the forums
<aru_s> or searching there
<nick01> veck: and the line in sources.list ?
<nick01> veck: you added karmic ?
<veck> nick01: to third party software
<veck> nick01: I am using karmic 2
<nick01> veck: I'm on jaunty
<veck> nick01: oh I am sry not using that version
<nick01> veck: what version of nvidia drivers you have ? it still fails here
<veck> nick01: 180
<veck> nick01: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<nick01> veck: 180.44 ? doesnt work here
<nick01> dkms attempts to install the module and fails
<nick01> nvidia (180.44): Installing module.
<nick01> ..........(bad exit status: 10)
<nick01>   Build failed.  Installation skipped.
<nick01>                                                                          [fail]
<FloodBotK1> nick01: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<veck> nick01: what gfx card do you have
<nick01> veck: 8800GT
<veck> nick01: did you do the update and upgrade
<nick01> veck: I'm updated but using jaunty not karmic
<wirechief> karmick is sick atm
<veck> nick01: applications/sytem/hardware drivers?
<nick01> I need a recent kernel for jaunty cause the realtek 8169 drivers in these ones are seriously broken
<wirechief> nick01 have you tried the ppa releases ?
<nick01> veck: what of it ? will it work better than dkms ?
<aru_s> have you tried building your own drivers?
<aru_s> or is dkms the best out there?
<nick01> wirechief: yes, dkms tries to build nvidia module and fails
<nick01> aru_s: I'll try that too
<veck> nick01: realtech thats not video drivers?
<nick01> veck: network drivers
<veck> nick01: thought we were talking bout your grfx
<wirechief>  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30-rc6/linux-source-2.6.30_2.6.30-020630rc6_all.deb  look around there
<nick01> veck: I want to update the kernel cause theres a serious bug related to the network drivers in the current one
<wirechief> thats just one page, there are other newer release
<wirechief> has sources too there.
<wirechief> just edit the url down to mainline and it should show the tree
<wirechief> i think .31rc2 is the latest
<wirechief> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline
<nick01> wirechief: I tried 2.6.30 already, nvidia didnt build on that one either, I'll see what I can do about nvidia on 2.6.31 now
<wirechief> thats better
<wirechief> well make sure to get all 4 .debs
<wirechief> so you have the sources too.
<dennister> one of my users who just took his kubuntu box home is having a problem connecting with a cable broadband connection, am looking for some general information?
<m4v> apio
<aru_s> is he using a router, dennister?
<dennister> aru_s: no, at first there was an ethernet card problem, got jiggled out of pci slot during transport, but putting it back revealed it was probably damaged...so user swapped the card
<dennister> now new card is being detected, but still no ip address from cable modem, and it's eth2, not eth0...former bad card was eth1
<aru_s> have you tried a liveCD boot to make sure that there are still no more hardware issues?
<dennister> any ideas? it's been a long time since i was a rogers cable customer...no, we haven't tried that yet
<nick01> rebooting
<dennister> i'm going to call him tomorrow morning with some more ideas, that's why I'm here now, getting those ideas :)
<aru_s> heh
<dennister> does a cable modem have to have its firmware configured with username and password from the computer? in order for linux box to communicate with modem and get an ip adddress?
<dennister> they do have a winblows computer that was surfing net this morning with same modem
<aru_s> he might be using PPPOE
<Dragnslcr> If the cable modem isn't completely worthless, it should give an IP address to anything that asks over DHCP
<aru_s> that's a pretty lofty assumption when dealing with Rogers, Dragnslcr ;-)
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<aru_s> you can also edit bindings for network devices at /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<Dragnslcr> Actually, that would only be if it's a combination cable modem/router
<dennister> so u guys r familiar with our lovely cable monopoly, eh?
<Dragnslcr> Which I think most are these days
<Dragnslcr> If it isn't, though, you may need a separate router between the computers and the cable modem
<aru_s> I've heard horror stories about them... I'm to the south so I don't have firsthand knowledge
<aru_s> did the Kubuntu box ever work with their setup?
<dennister> they aren't using the winblows computer, which is why they wanted a new pc
<dennister> aru_s: no, they just picked up the pc I gave them this afternoon
<aru_s> ah, pppoe is dsl only. Nevermind.
<dennister> yeah :-)
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, usually
<Dragnslcr> Might be possible to do PPPoE through a cable modem, but I don't know of any cable ISP's that do
<nick01> found out why nvidia didnt work, I tried the nvidia installer- complains that the gcc used for the kernel is a different version than the current one
<aru_s> a random google turns this up: http://osdir.com/ml/user-groups.linux.ottawa.linux-novice/2005-04/msg00003.html
<Dragnslcr> But yeah, the first thing you have to know is if the cable modem also functions as a router
<nick01> anyone knows of some kernel deb made with gcc 4.3 ?*
<dennister> and rogers tech support will be useless 'we only support..."
<nick01> of kernel 2.6.30 or 31 that is
<dennister> Dragnslcr: i doubt it, 3 years ago when i was with rogers there were no combo devices, and i did ask the user if there was another device between the modem and the pc, he said no
<wirechief> well i would try doing a update and see if you can pull in whats needed
<dennister> wirechief: u talking to me?
<wirechief> no nick01
<Dragnslcr> Easy way to tell is to look at the cable modem. If there's more than one Ethernet port, it's probably also a router
<Dragnslcr> Or if it has an antenna or two
<aru_s> heh, they could have plugged it into a router uplink port :-)
<nick01> :|
<aru_s> dennister: you may want to try that power cycling trick described in the newsgroup post
<aru_s> or maybe have them spoof the MAC address of their windows machine
<dennister> rogers doesn't like users having routers, and certainly doesn't issue combo modem/routers...and these users are too poor to have routers and lots of other stuff going on
<dennister> aru_s: I will suggest that to them tomorrow mornig
<Dragnslcr> Doesn't like users having routers? What the...
<Dragnslcr> They don't expect anyone to have more than one computer at home?
<aru_s> I had to fight Comcast to have them issue me a modem instead of a combo modem/router.
<dennister> what about this eth2 business? there's only one card in the pc now, but here this afternoon it was eth0, when they got it home it had become eht1 with no eth0 in existence, and now second card that seems to be recognized is eth2
<Dragnslcr> I just have a separate router connected to the cable modem
<dennister> all the US isps are more reasonable than the canadian ones...there's virtually no isp competition here, and an FCC-equivalent that's too cosy with the dominant telco and caleco duopoly
<aru_s> haha
<Dragnslcr> The combo devices are just as expensive as separate devices
<aru_s> no competition here either
<dennister> you guys have cheaper prices because there is more competition
<dennister> i know comcast is eveil, but they've got nothing on rogers and bell
<aru_s> now there is competition with FiOS entering the market
<p_quarles> there's competition in some instances, but don't overestimate it
<aru_s> but my 3 previous apartments could only get Comcast
<p_quarles> lots of places, really only one ISP is available
<dennister> yeah, they all start implementing the same policies anyway...like price fixing
<p_quarles> and it's more likely to be the cable co
<dennister> but anyway, here are the suggestions so far: try livecd boot, the cable cycling, any others?
<aru_s> no clue with the numbering issue, like I said earlier, you might want to start looking in the /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<aru_s> it replaces ifstab
<aru_s> *iftab
<dennister> yeah....but this user isn't exactly a dummy, but he's still a newbie with bad spelling :-) doing telephone tech support is painfaul, so I hate giving him long paths :)
<dennister> I certainly have NO time tomorrow to go to east end and do a housecall...not till tues afternoon
<aru_s> yeah, I've never had an issue with that before.  If you're convinced that the card hardware is working, I can't think of anything else.
<dennister> ok, well 3 thinks to check so far, that's a good start :-)
<dennister> thanks guys :)
<aru_s> np, good luck
<dennister> aru_s: yes, i have a feeling the url link you gave me could be the answer, eth0 being my dsl modem, eth1 being bad card, and eth2 being the new card
<dennister> good night
<venky80> what is the default kde voip client in kubuntu..gnome has empathy...kopete doesnt cut it
<aru_s> Try twinkle
<aru_s> granted, that's more SIP
<venky80> twinkle?
<aru_s> if it helps, Skype uses QT4...
<venky80> well what about voice and video with gmail /yahoo/msn
<venky80> yes i know..iam asking interms of a complete DE
<aru_s> I thought Kopete had msn and yahoo video support?
<venky80> well that is prehistoric doesnt work
<aru_s> venky80: sorry, I dont know much about that... you might want to try asking in #kde
<kamper> test
<zeelot> hey guys, ubuntu netbook remix here and I plugged in a 24inch monitor which worked with the display settings but I can't set it to 1900x1200 anyone know why? running dpkg-reconfigure doesnt even give display options
<zeelot> nevermind it shows now o_o gnite all
<LSD|Ninja> if I'm dual booting Ubuntu and Kubuntu, what do I need to have set uo so that Kubuntu can not only update its kernel (they're blocked atm which I'm thinking may be related to this) but update grub the way Ubuntu does with each screwing up the others entries?
<aru_s> LSD|Ninja: afaik, Kubuntu does the whole multiple kernel thing
<Dragnslcr> LSD|Ninja- why would you want two different kernels? Ubuntu and Kubuntu are the same base system, just with different desktop environments installed by default
<aru_s> indeed, you can change the DE via the sessions menu at the GDM or KDM login screen
<Dragnslcr> LSD|Ninja- all you need is to install Ubuntu, then install the kubuntu-desktop package (or Kubuntu and the ubuntu-desktop package), then pick with desktop environment you want before you log in
<XDS200008> can someone help me with some cd issues
<LSD|Ninja> Dragnslcr: I know I can do that but I installed kubuntu seperately on purpose so I don't pollute my normal system with KDE rubbish
<XDS200008> I need to re-initialize a player
<aru_s> you want to create a separate partition, then
<XDS200008> mount isn't working
<aru_s> reinitialize? as in erase a cd-rw?
<XDS200008> no , my dvd drive will not mount
<aru_s> ohh
<aru_s> how are you mounting it?
<XDS200008> I don't want to have to restart everytime i need it to mount readable media
<LSD|Ninja> aru_s: It's already created and installed, but I elected not to install the bootloader (I didn't want it overwriting what I had) and had to manually add the entries to grub myself. I'm looking now for how to automate it all like Ubuntu does without each writing over the others stuff
<XDS200008>  mount /dev/hdc   or   mount /dev/dvd
<XDS200008> mount: can't find /dev/dvd in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<XDS200008> their is also no icon available for the drive
<XDS200008> like my drive doesn't exist
<zeelot> hey if I have the ubuntu netbook remix but I want the regular gnome interface is it easy to swap?
<aru_s> XDS200008:  I think you need to specify the fs type
<XDS200008> im all for that , how do i do that ?
<XDS200008> if it entails going into the fstab file and changing something there then thats fine
<XDS200008> but i am on somewhat unfamiliar ground
<aru_s> mount -t udf /dev/dvd /media/dvd
<aru_s> I think
<aru_s> the t switch specifies the fs type
<aru_s> you'll need to create the /media/dvd/ directory
<XDS200008> mount: mount point /media/dvd does not exist
<aru_s> like I said, you'll need to create the directory
<XDS200008> same with mount: mount point /media/hdc does not exist
<XDS200008> ok
<XDS200008> mount: /dev/dvd is not a block device
<XDS200008> i get that after trying   mount -t udf /dev/dvd /media/dvd
<aru_s> try using iso9660 instead of udg
<aru_s> *udf
<XDS200008> same
<XDS200008> same error
<aru_s> stupid question, are you using this with sudo?
<XDS200008> no
<XDS200008> i can try with sudo
<XDS200008> same
<aru_s> try with udf?
<XDS200008> ok hold on
<XDS200008> same error with udf on sudo and without
<aru_s> hmm
<XDS200008> their is no record of the device in fstab
<XDS200008> just an FYI
<aru_s> yeah, there shouldn't be
<aru_s> you can't mount this via a gui?
<XDS200008> no icon exists
<aru_s> hmm
<aru_s> I'm stumped.
<aru_s> I'd call shenanigans on the drive or the dvd, but I don't know
<chris__> could someone please tell me how to install themes in 9.04
<Dragnslcr> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Dragnslcr> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<venky80> what is the default kde voip client in kubuntu..gnome has empathy...kopete doesnt cut it
<venky80> please vore on my idea http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/20653/
<chris__> thanks
<davidjheinrich> hi all...does anyone know of a simple program for quickly designing protype website layout ideas? (i.e., just to bang out some ideas)
<XDS200008> brb
<todsnyder> hey all
<fg56lx> How can I get konqueror to display a preview when i hover over an image?
<khaije|amalt> anyone know off-hand when 4.3 final is expected to be ready?
<londonryan> booting from the livecd, what's a command i could use to see where devices are located?
<londonryan> command in the terminal that is
<lapfour> hi
<lapfour> I am facing problem with my sound driver
<Nameless_au> is it possible to boot from the kubuntu dvd to install?
<barbapa> hello
<barbapa> I can share a directory with Dolphin for Samba
<barbapa> can not
<barbapa> kded4 --version KDE: 4.2.4
<fg56lx> How can I get konqueror to display a preview when i hover over an image?
<barbapa> is it a bug?
<barbapa> fg56lx: like dolphin?
<fg56lx> barbapa: Not dolphin. Konqueror.
<barbapa> fg56lx: in menu display
<fg56lx> What is menu display?
<barbapa> fg56lx: install mplayerthumbs for video thumbs
<fg56lx> I dont want videothumbs, just pictures.
<barbapa> fg56lx: in Konqueror, go in "Display" menu, on top the windows
<fg56lx> I see nothing that says display
<barbapa> File | Edition | then "display" ?
<barbapa> for me is "Affichage", sorry :)
<fg56lx> Still dont see it.,
<barbapa> ^^
<barbapa> the 3th menu item...
<fg56lx> In what menu.
<barbapa> :|
<barbapa> in Konqueror
<barbapa> ctrl + m to display the menu in konqueror
<barbapa> if you don't have it
<fg56lx> Which menu?
<fg56lx> file,edit,view,go,bookmaks,tool,settings,window,help
<barbapa> ok, ok fg56lx you killed me :)
<barbapa> view
<barbapa> view
<fg56lx> And select what in view?
<barbapa> I don't know in english, but there is a little "picture" left
<barbapa> :D
<fg56lx> Preview?
<barbapa> yesssss
<fg56lx> It is already selected.
<barbapa> you know, you can toggle the options without care
<barbapa> press F5
<fg56lx> Toggling it just disables the icon previews.
<fg56lx> Which is not what I'm trying to do.
<Beems> how do I format a second hard drive on my computer
<barbapa> Beems: you can use qtparted for example
<Beems> ty
<barbapa> ;)
<barbapa> fg56lx: the files you want to preview, what is the filetype?
<fg56lx> jpg
<barbapa> no souci with jpg...
<fg56lx> What?
<barbapa> when you toggle the option "preview" you should have the thumbs
<davidjheinrich> hi all, does anyone here know a room where I could ask questions relating to CSS / XHTML?
<fg56lx> barbapa: Im not trying to get thumbs.
<barbapa> davidjheinrich: go in openweb
<barbapa> go to...
<davidjheinrich> barbapa, thanks
<vbgunz> i've asked this question many times here but never got an answer. I *think* something about my Kubuntu may be encrypted. I remember seeing this option on install *but* I could have sworn I unchecked it. anyhow, when I log into tty 1 -6, I keep seeing this message -> cannot examine encrypted directory... why?
<khaije|amalt> remember when you used to be able to resize your display using lt+ctrl+{+||-} ?
<lupo96> Ecco a voi un nuovo linuxiano!
<lupo96> Buongiorno a tutti!
<Captain_Haddock> !it | lupo96
<ubottu> lupo96: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<firestarter1> hi. is there a way to automatically delete older files than one week in myFolder ? I know it can be obtained with a simple script, but I wonder if is there a GUI program (or a kde configuration menu) for that
<lupo96> OK, sorry and thankyou.
<Captain_Haddock> firestarter1: maybe backup programs / rsync will have options for it
<Captain_Haddock> or you could back up older files to /dev/null
<brmassa> guys... i opened several programs that was needed to use Swap memory. But now i closed almost all but there is still things on Swap (even with free ram), slowing the pc. is there a way to force the migration?
<ct529> hi!
<ct529> when I issue apt-get build-dep grass, I get E: Build-dependencies for grass could not be satisfied.
<ct529> I do not understand how is that posssible .... it is the first time that it happens to me .... :(
<elm3r> hi peeps
<ct529> when I try to fetch the packages to build grass with apt-get build-rep grass, I get the error E: Build-dependencies for grass could not be satisfied.
<ct529> it never happened before .... what is wrong with me?
<ct529> or my process .... :D
<bigbrovar> hi guys am running kubuntu 9.04 and using the KDE 4.3 ppa backport .. i got a notification this morning that there was updates available so i tried installed them with aptitude full-upgrade .. however doing that got me this error http://pastebin.com/m47e087f8
<bigbrovar> am not sure what am doing wrong
<Murchadh> Hi, anyone know how to change the wiki font in Amarok 2.1.1. (I asked in #amarok, but I think they'rw still in bed.)
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> in systemsettings / advanced / login manager, how can i change to admin mode to change some settings in login manager? i have kde 4.3 rc2
<bigbrovar> ok i removed the offending package .. edited /vim /var/lib/dpkg/status
<bigbrovar> and reinstalled the kubuntu-desktop which fixed the problem for me ..
<KlavKalashj> What's the deal with konqueror and facebook?
<bigbrovar> one more problem am having is with kmenu ..its not displaying the list of my applications
<linux1>  hiya ppl ,ive just installed kubuntu-desktop meta package and when i log in a get a short splash screen then when i click there the whole screen goes blank apart from mouse cursor and if i wait a bit it restart back to gdm
<jussi01> KlavKalashj: It works fine here, what are you experiuenceing problems with?
<bigbrovar> this was after i installed the lastest kde 4.3RC
<jussi01> bigbrovar: what does it display?
<KlavKalashj> jussi01: Almost every link. You know, like "poke", "like", "add to friends" and so on, nothing happends
<jussi01> KlavKalashj: hrm, not exactly sure. I use firefox myself...
<KlavKalashj> jussi01: ok =/ I don't wanna use gtk-apps when I don't have to, but this sucks :P
<bigbrovar> nothing
<jussi01> KlavKalashj: IMHO, konqui is one of the deficiencies of KDE, they are working on a replacement/upgrade, but at the moment, Firefox is nicer.
<bigbrovar> jussi01: nothing
<jussi01> KlavKalashj: of course you could try arora, and see if thats any better.
<dwidmann> jussi01: one person's deficiency is another persons former killer feature ...
<bigbrovar> and i think file association is broken .. when i click on a folder .. it brings up the dialog box that asks what i want to use in opening it .. and it even the dialog box doesnt display anything ..
 * jussi01 hugs dwidmann
<KlavKalashj> jussi01: agreed. But konq works so cool on my old laplop, with smooth scrolling and so on. Facebook and flashblock really is the only things I miss. I hope it will come :)
<KlavKalashj> jussi01: aurora, is that also gtk?
<jussi01> KlavKalashj: I hope so too, but at the moment, all I cn suggest are workaround via other browsers. sorry.
<dwidmann> KlavKalashj: no, arora is qt
<jussi01> !info arora
<ubottu> arora (source: arora): simple cross platform web browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 559 kB, installed size 1736 kB
<bigbrovar> bigbrovar i had to start dolphin from terminal
<KlavKalashj> jussi01: thanks anyway, will try aurora :)
<dwidmann> jussi01: konqueror 3.x was hands down the best file manager I've ever used several important features went AWOL on the move to 4.0 though :(
<bigbrovar> i guess i would have to do a clean install :-( upgrading to kde 4.3 completely broke my system :-( (backing up data now)
<jussi01> bigbrovar: when you installed 4.3 were there any issues?
<jussi01> what happens if you run sudo apt-get install -f
<jussi01> ?
<KlavKalashj> jussi01: so arora works like a charm with FB. I guess it'll be my backup browser :)
<jussi01> KlavKalashj: good :)
<bigbrovar> jussi01: for the first couple of days nope .. then updates came in this morning .. i installed them .. and now the whole desktop is broken
<jussi01> bigbrovar: did that command do anything?
<faruk> hello
<bigbrovar> jussi01: for e.g nothing is displayed in the application tab of the kicker panel, and when i click a folder .. a dialog box ask which program i want to use in opening the folder, using search bar to look for applications doesnt work .. if i type kate .. nothing comes up
<jussi01> bigbrovar: no, the command I gave you, did you run it?
<Unhackmee> hey, can someone guide me on installing KDE in a gnome environment - using the Kubuntu CD?
<bigbrovar> jussi01: yeah .. nothing happened
<bigbrovar> jussi01: the output looks normal like no package is broken
<jussi01> Unhackmee: you are not wanting to do it via the internet?
<bigbrovar> jussi0: i dont have a problem reinstall (clean install) i just scared the same can happen again ..
<jussi01> Unhackmee: usually "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" will do what you want
<bigbrovar> jussi01: are u running kde 4.3 on jaunty?
<Unhackmee> jussi01:I already downloaded it, so that would be the last resort[15:18]
<jussi01> bigbrovar: dont install the RC...
<jussi01> Unhackmee: did you get the alternate cd or live cd?
<KlavKalashj> hm I am also using the RC, works very fine here
<Unhackmee> jussi01: sorry, but how could i tell?
<bigbrovar> jussi01: oh :-( its soo nice .. cant see myself going back to kde 4.2 now .. am a recent gnome convert and kde 4.3 totally won me over .. :-(
<bigbrovar> jussi01: are the packages in the kde backport for jaunty broken
<KlavKalashj> bigbrovar: same for me :P KDE and I have never gotten along, but 4.3 is really nice... Are you on jaunty or karmic?
<bigbrovar> KlavKalashj: jaunty
<bigbrovar> KlavKalashj: am using the ppa backport for kde 4.3
<bigbrovar> KlavKalashj: you?
<KlavKalashj> bigbrovar: hm strange... I am using same stuff as you and it works. Perhaps there is updates not yet available on swedish server, so my system will break :(
<bigbrovar> well i doubt that .. actaully my system frooze duing the update process .. and when i recovered .. aptitude spilt out some errors .. i had to purge the broken packages and reinstall them and fix /var/lib/dpkg/status to remove packages that had "half-configured" in them .. then i installed the kubuntu-desktop
<bigbrovar> KlavKalashj: am sure somewhere along the line the system got pist .. and something got broken
<bigbrovar> KlavKalashj: have u installed anyupdate today?
<KlavKalashj> bigbrovar: no
<bigbrovar> oh then i would advice you dont .. because my problems started with the new updates .. (guess u looky to have a ginuea pig)
<bigbrovar> lucky*
<KlavKalashj> man, newest kernel in repo is 2.6.28... rofl
<KlavKalashj> bigbrovar: I see...
<bigbrovar> KlavKalashj: just wait till the dust settles down and if someone encounters the problem ..
<KlavKalashj> yeah
<KlavKalashj> I am tired of systems failing
<bigbrovar> KlavKalashj: that blood and pain of living on the edge
<KlavKalashj> I was on Ubuntu karmic until yesterday... for starters it worked very nice, but then came new kernel and kms and stuff and everything got messed
<KlavKalashj> I just wanna use stable software :)
<Daviey> KlavKalashj: Well why would you even consider karmic!?
<KlavKalashj> Daviey: becouse I am an adventurer! :>
<pc_> help me
<pc_> i cant install plugin flash in konqueror
<pc_> Who can help me...
<pc_> plz... help me!
<noaXess> in systemsettings / advanced / login manager, how can i change to admin mode to change some settings in login manager? i have kde 4.3 rc2
<jussi01> noaXess: mine asks for the password when starting. though this mahine is still on 4.2
<jussi01> noaXess: ie. it asks when i click login manager
<noaXess> jussi01: mine not.. hm.. bug in 4.3 rc2..ok.. will search launchpad and kde..
<noaXess> thanks
<steven_> Hi, im trying to decide weather to use kde3 or kde4 for my production enviornment ... some one please help :)
<bazhang> steven_, what version of kubuntu? kde4 is standard on 9.04
<bazhang> !kde3 | steven_
<ubottu> steven_: Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<steven_> so i guess i use kde3 for production ?
<steven_> bazhang: i use kubuntu 9.04 i have both kde4 and kde3 installed
<n8w> hey
<n8w> how do i mouth all my windows ntfs drives automaticaly?
<n8w> *mount
<tarzan> hi. kde 4.3 rc3 crashes, segmentation fault in kdeinit4, stacktrace: http://pastebin.com/m1fae6240 . and ideas?
<tarzan> rc2...
<kyle__> Hi guys, does any one know the command to tell what physical hardrive i have in my machine? Make, model etc
<bazhang> sudo lshw
<kyle__> thanks!
<buzard> j'arrive pas à installer tor
<bazhang> !fr | buzard
<ubottu> buzard: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<n8w> what do i do in order to mount all NTFS drives without needs for enterin user password?
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<motorz6> OB
<bazhang> !br | motorz6
<ubottu> motorz6: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<tarzan> after updating to kde 4.2 rc2 my session crashes, i get a black screen, and gdm starts again. are there any known issues about this?
<tarzan> 4.3 rc2
<BluesKaj> tarzan, i have the same effect ,that's plasma crashing and recovering or so i've been told
<CAZ_au> Does Kubuntu come with KDE 4.2?
<bazhang> yep
<CAZ_au> awesome
<CAZ_au> do you know how long the free cd will take to get to Australia?
<bazhang> from shipit.com?
<CAZ_au> well shipit.kubuntu.org but same thing i think
<bazhang> why not just contact a loco near you and get some free ones that way? you can ask in the -au channel
<bazhang> !au
<ubottu> The Australian Local Community Team has channels here on Freenode. They are #ubuntu-au for technical discussion, and #ubuntu-au-chat for social chatter.
<CAZ_au> they say mabey 10 weeks but  i heard people getting it in 2
<bazhang> also /msg ubottu loco
<C4ptain_Haddock> CAZ_au: in 2006 or so, it took about 3-4 weeks to make it to Melbourne
<CAZ_au> ok thanks
<BluesKaj> DL and burn it , CAZ_au
<CAZ_au> i dont have too many downloads left
<bazhang> the -au group could probably direct you to a LUG near you
<bazhang> err channel
<CAZ_au> LUG???
<bazhang> Linux User's Group, though in this case an Ubuntu User's Group (UUG ?)
<CAZ_au> kool
<bazhang> so /join #ubuntu-au and ask around there, probably the -chat channel would be better
<Tm_T> UUG is Unix User Group (:)
<CAZ_au> oh, its dead scilent in the AU channel
<bazhang> CAZ_au, well they have to wake up sometime :) just be patient as it will save a lot of time for you.
<CAZ_au> well i guess i am up late :P
<CAZ_au> it almost midnight
<CAZ_au> so i dont blame them for being asleep :P
<CAZ_au> i was thinking of making my own Linux Distro, should i base it on Kubuntu or Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> CAZ_au, well it's 9:48 in the morning here and nobody's in the #ubuntu-ca chat either
<CAZ_au> lol
<BluesKaj> monday morning in Canada
<CAZ_au> lol, almost Tuesday Morning in Australia
<CAZ_au> your living in the past :P
<CAZ_au> just 10 more minutes
<BluesKaj> i have that album too :)
<CAZ_au> :P
<BluesKaj> jethro tull
<CAZ_au> ok
<CAZ_au> should i go with kubuntu or Ubuntu for thr base of my linux distro
<BluesKaj> err living in the past
<BluesKaj> CAZ_au, that's a matter of taste ...most MS windows users will find the kde desktop (kubuntu) more familiar looking than the gnome desktop (ubuntu)
<CAZ_au> ya, i like KDE. The GNOME is ugly and who like BROWN :P
<christian86> Hey, i got problems with my sony nwz-a828 player; i sticked with the following explantation http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3096598
<christian86> now amarok shows the songs on it, but dolphin refuses so i just can read music files and cant use it like an usb drive to save docs etc.
<BluesKaj> christian86, you might get more help in #amarok
<cole> ??
<christian86> hey, any1 knows the filesystem parametre for SSD usb devices?
<Dragnslcr> I would assume it can be formatted to whatever file system you want
<bazhang> christian86, ie ext2 or ext3? both work
<christian86> bazhang: i dunno, my windows even doesnt tell me it :D
<christian86> bazhang: per mtp8 my mp3 player works^^ with amarok
<bazhang> christian86, flash key?
<christian86> bazhang, what you mean with flash key?
<bazhang> christian86, or internal solid state drive
<christian86> bazhang external usb mp3 palyer
<bazhang> christian86, ie in a netbook there are SSD's
<christian86> bazhang: i just was in windows to look after fs, but can't open the settings for it, and lsusb just finds the stick, but i need the fs type for mount ;o)
<bazhang> christian86, fat32
<christian86> bazhang, okay merci now it tells me, the /dev/disk/by-uuid/"my uuid" folder doenst exist
<bazhang> christian86, fat32 will mount automatically, unless you have formatted it
<christian86> bazhang, no it doesnt mount in dolphin or the widget in taskbar, i dont know, if i formattet, i just used windows to mount and it worked best^
<bazhang> christian86, that is odd, how big is the usb stick? more than 4GB?
<christian86> bazhang: yes 8gb
<bazhang> christian86, the issue is that amarok won't find it, correct? did you set it to look for mtp
<christian86> bazhang: NO amarok finds it, but i just can read the music files, Dolphin doesnt find
<bazhang> christian86, you can transfer music on and off it, but want to do something via dolphin? why not just add to amarok library and do that way
<christian86> bazhang, no i just can read, i cant send files on in linux, and i dont wanna run windows
<bazhang> christian86, what is the make and model of mp3 player
<christian86> bazhang, sony nwz-a828
<christian86> bazhang: lsusb: ID 054c:035b Sony Corp
<bazhang> christian86, let me check the forums
<bazhang> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3096598 christian86 this may help (though its for older versions of kubuntu)
<christian86> bazhang: i just used the description but it didnt work
<christian86> bazhang: i sticked with the installation and it worked all fine, but kubuntu doenst mount the drive
<christian86> automatically
<lego> everytime I start Kubuntu I have to tell it I have a wored network.  Any way to fix that?
<lego> wired
<lego> Also does it after updates.
<viable-tadesse> where do  find cached file for typical linux device?
<pucko-> Hello. When I try to watch the trailers at apple.com I only get a "waiting for video" message, and then nothing happens. I'm using the vlc-mozilla plugin. does mozilla and vlc work for anyone?
<bazhang> pucko-, got a link to them? or just the main page
<pucko-> any video I try at apple.com/trailers.. I get this little black box where the video is supposed to be playing, but then just a message
<bazhang> let me try
<pucko-> thanks
<bazhang> pucko-, works here; do you have all the codecs installed? as well as the plugins for mozilla? (ie mplayer) and are you trying the regular or the hd
<pucko-> I'm trying the regular videos... but I have installed the 1.0 release of vlc from some packages I found on vlc homepage. perhaps they don't work..
<bazhang> ah I see; I was just accessing via firefox3.5 with mplayer plugin for mozilla
<pucko-> ok. I'm using the old firefox. I'll try the mplayer plugin though...
<estres> bazhang: hi, how can you update to firefox 3.5?
<bazhang> estres, sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<estres> I even add the repository to make update
<bazhang> estres, no need its in ubuntu repos
<estres> I already did that too but still with the old 3.0.1
<bazhang> estres, it is called shiretoko
<Pici> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<estres> ok thank you it seems I am the only with that problem I will see in google to check if someone had the same problem and solved
<bazhang> estres, just check your applications for shiretoko
<estres> bazhang: ok I will
<KjetilK> I'm trying to set up my Kubuntu 9.04 laptop to use my Nokia N78 as modem
<KjetilK> I've found a Mobile Broadband tab in Network Manager, and it detects my ttyACM0 device
<KjetilK> when trying to connect, it just times out, and I found no further debug information
<KjetilK> how can I figure out how to do this?
<n8w> hey
<n8w> in order to make my ntfs drives mountin automaticaly after the system starts,ive made the followin changes to my fstab: /dev/sda1   /media/win   ntfs   user,rw,auto   0   0
<n8w> however, this doesnt work at all...
<n8w> anyone knows whats wrong with it?
<Nameless_au> n8w: have u installed ntfs or ntfs-3g?
<n8w> Nameless_au: hmmm no?well i dunno:))
<Nameless_au> n8w: well i don't know either, hence the questionn
<Nameless_au> -n
<compilerwriter> Ladies and Gents I am running 8.10 until I can get my video card upgraded to something that 9.04 will support.  I have, according to apt-get, the most recent version of nvidia-glx-96 installed.  That has allowed me to run kde fairly well in the past, but for some reason the computer is not utilizing the nvidia driver.  Anyone have any ideas for me?
<n8w> Nameless_au: i mean the only problem is that i always have to insert my password in order to access the drive
<n8w> Nameless_au: hang on,im gonan check it out
<n8w> Nameless_au: ye ive got it installed
<n8w> Nameless_au: ntfs-config, ntfs-3g,ibntfs-3g49 thats what ive got installed
<n8w> Nameless_au: did u get it?
<KjetilK> compilerwriter, just the basic question, has something happened to your xorg config?
<n8w> Nameless_au:  ntfs-config, ntfs-3g,ibntfs-3g49 thats what ive got installed
<Nameless_au> get what
<KjetilK> i.e. what does grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf say?
<n8w> Nameless_au: my answer
<Nameless_au> n8w: i have now
<Nameless_au> are you running jaunty?
<n8w> Nameless_au: yep
<compilerwriter> KjetilK: not to my knowledge, but that does seem like a probable cause doesn
<compilerwriter> 't it?
<Nameless_au> can u pls paste what u have in fstab again pls
<n8w> Nameless_au: in 8.04 there is a module called disk and file system,where u can set the auto-mount...but this module is missin in 9.04
<n8w> Nameless_au: sure...hang on
<KjetilK> compilerwriter, yeah, first thing I would check, perhaps an upgrade did something to it, or something...
<Nameless_au> n8w: just the one line will do
<n8w> Nameless_au:  /dev/sda1   /media/win   ntfs   user,rw,auto   0   0
<Nameless_au> n8w: ok stupid question, but does /media/win exist?
<n8w> Nameless_au: shit....maaan,i might know whats wrong now...
<compilerwriter> KjetilK: Should I just delete the damned thing and let it regenerate.  With the nvidia driver installed it should just regenerate itself no?
<Nameless_au> n8w: do share
<n8w> Nameless_au: my path was to the folder which is created after u mount the drive..therefore it doesnt exist before i do the mouth process
<n8w> Nameless_au: well at least thats my theory rite now:)))
<Nameless_au> n8w: thought so :) thats why i mount to desktop or something
<compilerwriter> Or should I just run nvidia-xconfig KjetilK
<Nameless_au> n8w: try creating a folder on desktop and mounting to that
<n8w> Nameless_au: hmm i was more thinkin like creatin a folder in the media folder called win or smth and point it to that
<KjetilK> compilerwriter, I'm not sure, but did you do
<KjetilK> grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Nameless_au> n8w: i was suggesting as a test
<n8w> Nameless_au: sure....
<Nameless_au> n8w: but whatever
<KjetilK> compilerwriter, it could be as simple as just putting Driver "nvidia" in there...
<n8w> Nameless_au: ok im gonna try that...ill hopefuly come bak n let u know:)))))))
<Nameless_au> btw n8w kde automounts my ntfs partitions in the file manager
<n8w> Nameless_au: ye?
<n8w> Nameless_au: hows that?
<Nameless_au> n8w: yeah i dunno im a noob at kde myself lol
<n8w> Nameless_au: i always have to insert my password in order to access it
<Nameless_au> come from xfce
<compilerwriter> ok thank KjetilK
<Nameless_au> oh i still have to type a password in kdesudo
<n8w> Nameless_au: ye thats what i wanna bypass
 * compilerwriter pours KjetilK a snifter of Napoleon to show his gratitude.
<Nameless_au> n8w: gotcha
<Nameless_au> n8w: lemme know how u go
<n8w> Nameless_au:sure...
<Nameless_au> ok i have a fresh dualboot install of kubuntu and vista. grub is in the mbr, vista loads, all is good. for this kubuntu install i have a primary partition 500MB for /boot, then a big LVM partition. in the LVM i have a swap part. and one for this filesystem. How do i install another distro, and let it use the same swap and /boot partition without fail? also, what do i do regarding grub? thanks
<KjetilK> compilerwriter, great! :-)
<robin0800> Yes gksu is broken now and so is alt F2 here
<n8w> Nameless_au: its partly workin...
<n8w> Nameless_au: my first ntfs partiton is bein loaded without insertin my password, but the second one is not
<Nameless_au> n8w: without seeing your partition structure i cant help soz
<n8w> Nameless_au: nothin difficult to understand...sda1-winsystem,sda2-windata n the rest is linux
<Nameless_au> same with me
<n8w> Nameless_au: my fstab: /dev/sda2   /media/winData   ntfs   user,rw,auto   0   0
<n8w> /dev/sda1   /media/winSystem   ntfs   user,rw,auto   0   0
<BluesKaj> hmm, I'm begining to like the chrmium-browser for linux more and more now that flash and java seem to be working well on most sites
<n8w> need help with my fstab...
<ubuntu> Hi, i have an Sony VIO VGN-FZ31M. Problem is that when i plug in headphones the sound still comes out from speakers and there is no sound in headphone jack.
<_CommandeR_> Hi, i have an Sony VIO VGN-FZ31M. Problem is that when i plug in headphones the sound still comes out from speakers and there is no sound in headphone jack.
<n8w> _CommandeR_: hmm i do get sound in both://
<_CommandeR_> i dont get any sound in the headphone jack.
<ao> hi
<ao> is here antbody knows to configure dns
<_CommandeR_> amarok dont want to play any mp3 files als..
<_CommandeR_> what was the download program for apps called again, (synaptic in ubuntu)
<lego> How do I set up Kubuntu to start as always wired network?
<lego> I tried in system settings, but when I reboot I have to do it again.
<microtech> Eh?  As long as you have it wired... it should auto recognize the network upon boot
<microtech> What do you mean, what is it loosing / resetting?
<lego> When I start up it has an X on the network icon by the clock.
<microtech> Do you have a manually configured network?
<microtech> no DHCP I mean
<lego> It also did that when I did an update./
<microtech> It sounds like a potential driver issue
<lego> Okay.
<lego> I have another problem on another install.
<microtech> Do you have to fill in the IP information?
<microtech> ok
<microtech> whats the other problem =)
<tarzan> plasma-desktop segfaults on start on my installation. i have a ubuntu 9.04 installation and just installed the kde metapackage... did i miss something or should this be enough?
<lego> I installed Kubuntu with wubi and I tried changing monitor and video resolution size and now all I get is text screen.
<microtech> tarzan: to my knowledge that should be enough, whats the actual error
<lego> I want to get into that Kubuntu to transfer files to this one.
<microtech> lego: you are going to need to change your xorg.conf I believe it is
<microtech> Let me see
<lego> How do I do that?
<Beems> does this mean that there are two different drivers installed  http://pastebin.com/m5193589d?
<tarzan> microtech, http://pastebin.com/m7193ef0c ,  plasma-desktop[27775]: segfault at 14 ip b6ec5d19 sp bfddaa98 error 4 in libQtGui.so.4.5.0[b6706000+9c6000]
<microtech> One sec Beems, will check in a min
<microtech> ok tarzan one moment as well, thx
<Beems> kk
<tarzan> np
<microtech> lego you are going to need to do vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the resolution in there
<lego> Since I am running it here properly, can I copy files to the wubi install and fix the error?
<lego> Okay, I will write that down and try it.  Thank you
<microtech> Beems, yes two drivers installed
<Beems> microtech: would this couse my pc to be jumpy?
<microtech> Jumpy?  you mean like your mouse jumps?
<microtech> tarzan: I am looking at yours now btw
<tarzan> microtech,  this is 4.3 rc2 btw
<microtech> I see
<Beems> microtech: i mean like desktop effects wont enable and when i move a window on my desktop its laggy
<microtech> The two drivers being installed will not cause that Beems, are you trying to use compiz fusion or something like that?
<microtech> tarzan:  this is a fairly common problem, trying to find what causes it
<tarzan> microtech, yes i have seen many reports about plasma-desktop crashing, but i did not find a bug report which seems to map to this issue
<microtech> Ya I know I've seen this before
<microtech> trying to remember what we did to fix it
<Beems> microtech: yes I would like to but I cannot even play youtube videos or anything
<tarzan> microtech, do you remember if this is an upstream bug or ubuntu-specific?
<microtech> upstream
<Beems> microtech: so no my main goal is not to use compiz
<microtech> understood Beems, so you can see the youtube video for example in the freeze frame, but when you try to play it doesnt work?
<microtech> Its all choppy?
<Beems> microtech: just to get my grpx to work properly
<Beems> microtech: it plays but very laggy
<microtech> undestood
<Beems> microtech: appreciate the help
<microtech> tarzan: not sure what you can do in this case, you may want to try and reinstall the package, but I don't see any known fix and can't remember if I ever did get around it
<microtech> Beems: no worries, let me check something here
<tarzan> microtech, thanks, the information that this seems to be an upstream bug is worth a lot :)
<microtech> no worries =)
<microtech> Beems: have you run
<microtech> nvidia-xconfig --allow-glx-with-composite
<Beems> microtech: run what
<microtech> The command below my first line
<Beems> microtech: oh sry didnt see that
<microtech> no problem
<Beems> microtech: http://pastebin.com/m1cfbf402
<microtech> do it as sudo
<Beems> microtech: http://pastebin.com/m7bc3f5d5
<microtech> Ok that seems fine
<microtech> You will want to reboot and try it
<microtech> If that doesnt work, when you come back
<microtech> Check out http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-937653.html
<microtech> nvidia cards have some strange issues like this =(, I have to run for a bit but will be back
<Beems> see ya round
<microtech> for sure
<KlavKalashj> how can I make apps autostart when I log into KDE?
<KlavKalashj> Like in the sessions options in gnome
<ToreadorVampire> KlavKalashj> Add them to ~/.kde/Autostart I think
<ToreadorVampire> Although there are many ways to do it
<ToreadorVampire> You could also use Sessions
<microtech> Ya quite a few ways to do it
<ToreadorVampire> And I have a feeling that there it a GUI to the Autostart system
<KlavKalashj> okey...
<KlavKalashj> oh
<KlavKalashj> I just found in system settings, "autostart" :P rofl :P
<microtech> try there!  :P
<ToreadorVampire> Yeah - that's the one :)
<KlavKalashj> hehe :)
<ToreadorVampire> I think that's just a GUI for symlinking into ~/.kde/Autostart though
<ToreadorVampire> But not 100% sure
<KlavKalashj> yeah
<KlavKalashj> I am so used to just add to .xinitrc.... I have been on arch too long :P
 * ToreadorVampire repeatedly stabs the same/xsane packages on Jaunty
<arvin_> lo
<ToreadorVampire> Gah, it used to work no-questions-asked on Hardy
<skyhunter> Hi
<skyhunter> can someone help me to install compizfusion o.o
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager skyhunter
<skyhunter> ok i try it :)
<skyhunter> in this Alt+F2 thing?
<skyhunter> (first time running linux xD)
<bazhang> in the konsole skyhunter
<skyhunter> where is the konsole
<bazhang> skyhunter, it will then ask for your password (user pass) and won't show as you type it
<bazhang> alt f2 konsole should find it :)
<skyhunter> hmm nothing happens
<ToreadorVampire> Urgh, sometimes I really hate Jaunty ... every now and then I think "Wow, this KDE4 stuff is cool" but then at other times I am cursing it to hell and back
<skyhunter> i entered it in the console
<bazhang> skyhunter, what version of Kubuntu
<skyhunter> 9.04
<bazhang> skyhunter, you got that into the Konsole and there was a password prompt? or you tried typing it into the run command (alt f2 )box
<skyhunter> i tried typing it in the alt f2 box
<bazhang> skyhunter, alt f2 konsole
<tarzan> microtech, the bug we discussed seems to be a kubuntu bug, https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=199207
<skyhunter> ah i have to type konsole in the alt f2 box
<bazhang> skyhunter, then when konsole is open: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<bazhang> skyhunter, followed by your password
<compilerwriter> Folks I think my xwindows just froze up on me.  The bad thing is adept is in the middle of stuff.  which process do I need to see if it is stuck?
<skyhunter> it says unable to lock the administration directory
<mot> are there are repos that pack the *latest* nvidia-glx drivers besides avenard?
<bazhang> skyhunter, do you have add/remove or adept or similar open? or are you installing something now?
<squid0> hi there
<mot> i'm looking for a reliable install of the new 185.* driver
<squid0> in kde3 there used to be a wonderful add printer wizard. it seems to be gone now. has it been ported to kde4?
<bazhang> skyhunter, if so, close them once they are finished,as you can only install from one instance of apt-get at a time.
<skyhunter> hmm i installed shockwave player packet a few mins ago
<squid0> it scanned the networrk and everything
<squid0> *network
<rysiek|pl> squid0: have you checked in the System Settings -> Printers?
<skyhunter> and theres orange arrow which says restart your system o.o
<ToreadorVampire> mot>  I had serious issues with the repository installations of the nvidia glx drivers.  I ended up just uninstalling those and picking up the latest stable release from nvidia's download location » download.nvidia.com IIRC
<squid0> rysiek|pl: yeah. it just gives me options of types of printers to add, but not the wizard
<bazhang> skyhunter, if you wish to restart I will still be around for a few
<rysiek|pl> squid0: have you tried selecting one of the types?
<skyhunter> ok i restart mom
<squid0> rysiek|pl: yes. but it hasn't worked properly
<skyhunter> back in a min
<bazhang> mom?
<rysiek|pl> squid0: no idea, then; worked here liuke a charm, both for local and network printers
<rysiek|pl> bazhang: "moment", I suppose
<ToreadorVampire> mot> ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86 « Choose your architecture and you're away - those drivers are dead easy to install without using a package system
<bazhang> rysiek|pl, I hope so :)
<mot> i found it
<mot> thanks
<rysiek|pl> bazhang: but if somebody wrote "moment" in full, the guy would probably go "tl;dr"
<ToreadorVampire> But the driver that Jaunty bundled had some serious lockup issues for me, kept hanging my xserver forcing a reboot
<ToreadorVampire> Anyway, I'm gone
<squid0> rysiek|pl: you got the wizard? the thing is, there's a network printer here but I'm not sure what it's address is
<rysiek|pl> squid0: I don't remember, actually; I didn't notice anything that would put me off, and it worked
<skyhunter> ok
<squid0> rysiek|pl: interesting
<bazhang> skyhunter, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<skyhunter> it does something :D downloading
<bazhang> skyhunter, once it is downloaded, you will need to be sure your 3D drivers are enabled and in use for your card
<skyhunter> how can i check whether my drivers are activated?
<squid0> rysiek|pl: or is there a command-line tool to scan for a printer?
<rysiek|pl> squid0: no idea
<skyhunter> i think its finished
<squid0> rysiek|pl: ok, thanks
<skyhunter> is there a command to install the newest nvidia driver?
<bazhang> skyhunter, check in hardware drivers
<skyhunter> ah ok i activated the recommended one
<skyhunter> now i have to restart again *sigh*
<skyhunter> how can i start compiz after restart?
<bazhang> we'll discuss when you return :)
<skyhunter> ok
<skyhunter> back
<bazhang> try alt f2 compiz --replace
<skyhunter> hmm something happend
<bazhang> skyhunter, now open the compiz settings manager and change (in general settings) desktop size virtual horizontal to 4
<skyhunter> hmm the comptizconfig window is empty
<bazhang> skyhunter, additionally enable cube and cube rotate
<skyhunter> i cant open the compiz settings manager
<skyhunter> nothing happen
<bazhang> can't open?
<skyhunter> i type compiz settings manager in the alt+f2 box
<skyhunter> and then there appears a button called compiz settings manger and when i click it nothing happens
<bazhang> no, look for it in your settings or administration / preferences menu
<squid0> rysiek|pl: I found that nmap does a network scan
<skyhunter> where is administration menu?
<rysiek|pl> squid0: yes, it's a general network scanner
<rysiek|pl> squid0: not a "network printer scanner" though
<squid0> rysiek|pl: no, but it helps me
<skyhunter> maybe it didnt install the compiz package
<bazhang> skyhunter, what about alt f2 ccsm
<skyhunter> whats ccsm?
<rock> uui
<skyhunter> ah this is an empty window
<bazhang> skyhunter you sure you got it installed?
<skyhunter> no
<skyhunter> i just type your command in the console
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<skyhunter> then it stoped doing something
<bazhang> skyhunter, try it again
<skyhunter> it says compizconfig-settings-manager is the newest version
<bazhang> then its installed, look around in your menus for it
<skyhunter> hmm its there
<skyhunter> when i open it the empty window come
<skyhunter> opens again
<skyhunter> *
<skyhunter> is there a remote control programm for linux? xD
<skyhunter> cant explain you how the window looks like :S
<bazhang> skyhunter, try this: sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra (in the konsole NOT alt f2)
<skyhunter> it installs something
<bazhang> skyhunter, close the ccsm window
<skyhunter> noww
<skyhunter> it works
<skyhunter> the window isnt empty anymore :D
<bazhang> good, now scroll up and follow the instructions I gave you
<bazhang> skyhunter, now open the compiz settings manager and change (in general settings) desktop size virtual horizontal to 4  additionally enable cube and cube rotate
<skyhunter> hmm
<bazhang> skyhunter, then after that is done, shut the ccsm window and alt f2 compiz --replace
<skyhunter> after i entered compiz settings manger i cant move my windows
<skyhunter> anymore
<skyhunter> and cant open alt+f2
<skyhunter> hmmm
<bazhang> skyhunter, then check the move windows plugin
<skyhunter> k found it
<skyhunter> i cant found the desktop size
<skyhunter> find
<skyhunter> i just see the cube thing
<bazhang> skyhunter, now it should be able to move windows and such, you will want to experiment with the various plugins etc; if you have problems with certain effects there is a channel just for that #compiz
<skyhunter> okay
<skyhunter> but why i cant open the alt f2 box?
<bazhang> the desktop size is in general
<bazhang> at the very top skyhunter in ccsm
<skyhunter> ahh i have to click on it xD
<skyhunter> general -> general information
<bazhang> yep
<skyhunter> ok and how can i activate my f2 window agian?
<bazhang> alt f2
<skyhunter> it dont work
<bazhang> strange
<skyhunter> and the X button on windows is disappeared too
<bazhang> skyhunter, do you have a newly installed theme, or using emerald?
<skyhunter> i did nothing it disappeared after i wrote compiz settings manager into the altf2 box
<bazhang> skyhunter, not sure about this; you have most everything installed, perhaps you should /join #compiz for clearer answers
<skyhunter> okay :)
<skyhunter> thx a lot
<bazhang> np :)
<skyhunter> i will restart now an then testing around^^ cu
<deitarion> The most recent updates my desktop received have lead Plasma to frequently die with SIGSEGV or SIGILL. How do I downgrade?
<deitarion> (To whatever Plasma version was current a few weeks ago)
<bdgraue> how can i record my desktop in kde4.3rc? can't find the option anywhere
<Serpardum> my sudo mount is hanging
<DexterF> 'evening
<Serpardum> sudo mount -t cifs -o username=Jim,password=secret,ip=192.168.56.1 //JIM-VISTA/edrive /media/EDRive
<Serpardum> it worked yesterday. now it's just.. hanging
<DexterF> I need a screenshot tool that sends the screenshot directly to a certain email adress. saving ksnapshot and have someone mail it as an attachment is simply too much for certain folks. anyone know of such an app?
<Serpardum> yesterday I had done sudo apt-get update.
<Serpardum> today I got a newer version of virtualbox
<Serpardum> it finally came back: Host is down
<Serpardum> wth?
<DexterF> Serpardum: server's IP still the same?
<Serpardum> yes, I checked
<Serpardum> let me make sure my ip is correct
<DexterF> Serpardum: upper/lower case ok?
<Serpardum> oh wth, it's not giving an IP to my eth1
<DexterF> tadaa.
<Serpardum> okay, it's some virtualbox thing.  thanks
<DexterF> Serpardum: as much as I like to encourage anyone to use open src stuff I regard vbox as a POS and favor VMware over it anytime. whiel VMware workstation is frigging expensive vmware server is free, so is vmware player for which you can make new VMs with a little trickster stunt, google.
<pcfreak_> can someone help me with an apache url_rewrite question?
<firecrotch> pcfreak_: Sure :)
<pcfreak_> firecrotch: http://pastebin.com/m6aed00ee
<firecrotch> pcfreak_: what's the problem ?
<pcfreak_> firecrotch: I want to convert the entire url to lowercase if it contains any uppercase characters. map mylowercase is set in httpd.conf
<pcfreak_> firecrotch:  eg http://yourDomAin/tesT.Jpg should convert to http://yourdomain/test.jpg
<firecrotch> pcfreak_: and instead it does nothing at all?
<Serpardum> restarted vbox, it gave me IP now, now immmediately comes back with  Host is down.
<Serpardum> I think it's some vbox thing
<pcfreak_> firecrotch: it worked with a different condition RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} ^.*/.*\.jpg$ [NC] and only replacing the jpg extension to lowercase with RewriteRule (.*)\.jpg $1\.jpg [R=301,NC]
<pcfreak_> firecrotch: but need the entire url to convert lower
<firecrotch> pcfreak_:  What does the error log say is happenign?
<pcfreak_> firecrotch: ahh nice idea to look in the log (I am testing this on xampp for linux)
<firecrotch> pcfreak_: last time I had checked on anything having to do with apache on windows, mod_rewrite completely sucked on windows
<pcfreak_> firecrotch: I am on linux
<firecrotch> pcfreak_: oh, you had mentioned xampp... I should pay better attention lol
<firecrotch> normally when someone mentions xampp they're talking about the windows version
<noaXess> my update manager won't check for updates automatically but it is setup to check automatically.. ?
<scott_Noodle> I need help with Virtual Hosting help.. Apache Conf Files have no effect am getting Not Found URL's
<scott_Noodle> I can ping the URL's from an external server
<scott_Noodle> They resolve that way, But Apache does not seem to obey any of the conf file instructions. I get the same results whether I have the directives in the file or completely remove them. Same result online. Not Found.
<Pici> scott_Noodle: Perhaps #apache would be a better place to ask?
<scott_Noodle> I thought someone at ubuntu since I installed the new 9.04 server
<tarzan> using kde 4.3 rc2 the widget dashboard takes about 5 seconds to display, the K menu has a delay of approx. 1 secong on a c2d 8400, is this normal?
<firecrotch> scott_Noodle: Perhaps the error log (/var/log/apache2/error.log) will shed some light on the problem?
<strife25> hi, ive just gotten the error that "Compositiing was too slow and has been suspended" in KDE window manager. this is fine because when i get this error, i am able to have my videos maximize to full screen. how can i alway have compositing utrned off?
<Serpardum> anyone do sudo apt-get update lately and have a cifs share break on them?
<dwarder__> every time i reboot, i have to dial up  PCM in alsamixer, can i somehow save it?
<llutz> dwarder__: sudo alsactl store
<dwarder__> llutz: E: core-util.c: Home directory /home/dwarder not ours.
<toby_> "Switch User" isn't working, causing krunner to crash. There is no krunner-dbg. What do I need to do to make a useful bug report?
<dwarder__> llutz: this is the output
<dwarder__> llutz: is it saved now?
<llutz> dwarder__: i doubt that. never seen that error before, sry
<dwarder__> llutz: i have a widget on my desctop, that minimizes all windows, i have to set shortcut every time i reboot too, do you know how can i fix that?
<toby_> HEre is the crash information : http://pastebin.com/f5e723c6
<toby_> krunner is a pretty core part of kde, right? How come there are no debug symbols?
<toby_> Does anyone know of another way to switch users? (i.e. without going K/leave/switch user)
<Guest80396> hello!
<Diegof> there`s someone from Chile?
<szuwaks> greetings from Polnad!
<szuwaks> Poland!
<vbgunz> I have a papercut that is very close to the veins on my wrist. where do I post about this papercut for kubuntu? or is the whole papercut far lower level?
<Captain_Haddock> it sounds more superficial than low level
<firecrotch> vbgunz: I think they can help you in #emo
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, how about #firstaid
<n8w> have any of u experienced that ff3 doesnt start maximized?
<steve__> hi all, i had a bad crash with my kubuntu 8.04 system and now i could need some help. I can boot, but x doesnt start and the network is down. startx says 'failed to load module "type1"', and the same for "freetype". any hints where to start fixing it?
<steve__> thats 9.04, sorry
<BluesKaj> steve__, are you at a TTY prompt ?
<steve__> yes
<BluesKaj> steve__, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then after going thru the setup , startx
<steve__> ok, i'll try
<steve__> well, it says "whiptail: error while loading shared librarries: libnewt.so.0.52: cannot open shared object file: no such file or dir"
<steve__> directly from the dpkg-reconfigure command
<BluesKaj> steve__, have you updated lately?
<steve__> yes, yesterday
<steve__> thats when it crashed ;-)
<BluesKaj> try the upgrade command
<steve__> network is down
<Hexch> hi, I have an apache2 where I configured an virtual host hexch.dk but I get an premission denied
<Hexch> can somebody help me ?
<steve__> so maybe i should start trying to fix the network?
<BluesKaj> if you can
<steve__> hm no idea what to do
<steve__> i tried sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<steve__> it says OK, but still its down
<steve__> can i somehow check which packages are broken on my system?
<BluesKaj> steve__, how are you talking to us ?
<steve__> with my laptop
<steve__> that one is fine :-)
<BluesKaj> ok
<steve__> if i knew which packages are broken i could download with my laptop and then transfer to the other computer, but how do i determine the broken things?
<tonii> So, anyone good with Xorg awake? ^_^
<tonii> Xorg starts on CRT-0 but I only have one monitor and it's connected to CRT-1 (vga)
<compilerwriter> Could one use apt-get to update in the same way one uses adept from console?
<steve__> yes
<compilerwriter> Also can one get Ibex to run kde 4.2.4 easily?
<compilerwriter> steve__: was that a yes to my question or a yes to your conversation?
<steve__> for you, compiler, apt-get works nicely from the console
<compilerwriter> so if the adept thing says there are a bunch of udates one just apt-get update ?
<compilerwriter> brb
<steve__> sudo apt-get update looks for updates, sudo apt-get upgrade installs
<steve__> or write sudo apt-get install xyz to upgrade package xyz
<BluesKaj> steve__, have you tried wicd as network manager , it's much better than the widget.
<steve__> hm, iwcd i dont know, its not on the broken system, so i cannot try right now
<steve__> it used to work fine before
<BluesKaj> can you dl wicd to your laptop and transfer to your other system ?
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<steve__> i think i could do that, but i have only text mode on the other computer at the moment
<steve__> would it be easier to get the network running again with this wicd
<steve__> does it require x?
<MoshMage> hey, where can i get libtag-extras0 ? ;O
<MoshMage> i have 9.04
<MoshMage> erm.. tho it's ubuntu not kubuntu; any trouble there? no? sweet.
<rysiek|pl> MoshMage: have you search the repository?
<MoshMage> yep
<MoshMage> cant find it
<MoshMage> when im installing amarok2 it says that dependenci is unistallable
<dwarder__> what should i press to scroll with tachpad
<MoshMage> rysiek|pl ?
<MoshMage> any idea
<dwarder__> i did it several times ocationaly
<rysiek|pl> MoshMage: no idea then. google?
<dwarder__> *ocassionaly
<shadeslayer> dwarder__: uh..the right side of the touchpad??
<dwarder__> shadeslayer: yeah, that cool
<dwarder__> works
<dwarder__> what else tauchpad hides from me? :)
<shadeslayer> dwarder__: hair....dust..bugs..you never know
<dwarder__> lol
<MoshMage> dwarder__ you can scroll horizontal too
<MoshMage> x)
<shadeslayer> MoshMage: not in kubuntu though...or is it just me??
<dwarder__> not many pages allow you to scroll horizontaly
<MoshMage> idk, i think your touchpad has to be capable of it
<dwarder__> well i found one
<shadeslayer> MoshMage: works in vista..
<MoshMage> dont know then ;o
<Serpardum> Problem: with newest version of virtualbox (not positive if before or not) I'm being shown as jim@Jim-Vista  should be jim@Jim-Kubuntu
<Serpardum> how/where is the name set?
<dwarder__> how to scroll horizontally?
<Serpardum> dwarder_ You don't normally
<rysiek|pl> shadeslayer, dwarder__: you would need to add some stuff to xorg.conf, but you can scroll horizontally, emulate middle-button by two-finger tap and scroll "continually" (as in: start scrolling as normal, but instead of ending at the bottom, start making circles)
<Serpardum> unless there is a scroll bar at the bottom of a window
<dwarder__> bottom side of the touchpad?
<dwarder__> right doesn't work
<shadeslayer> rysiek|pl: cool!!
<shadeslayer> rysiek|pl: but i dont wanna messup xorg :P
<rysiek|pl> not as useful as it sounds, but yeah
<rysiek|pl> shadeslayer: you add it in input device's section, so don't worry
<rysiek|pl> shadeslayer: besides, X.org now takes 90% of config directly from HAL, so even if you mess something up, you just delete xorg.conf and let it recreate itself :)
<MoshMage> rysiek|pl, any idea on how to grab that runaway lib?
<dwarder__> rysiek|pl: i wish i had multytouch touchpad like on apple mca
<dwarder__> mac
 * rysiek|pl assumes shadeslayer sits on something newer than 8.04
<dwarder__> :)
<rysiek|pl> MoshMage: no idea, google for it
<MoshMage> ok, ill keep doing that
<shadeslayer> rysiek|pl: yeah..i can sit on 9.10..but itll probably break..so im on 9.04
<Serpardum> how do I change my machine name?
<MoshMage> argh. and all because they wont help @ amarok if im not using 2.1.1 ;|||
<MoshMage> anyone knows a nice nowPlaying2html for amarok1.4?
<MoshMage> because, all i want to do; is that.
<dwarder__> rysiek|pl: thanks
<rysiek|pl> dwarder__: cheers
<rysiek|pl> Serpardum: kdesu kate /etc/hostname
<rysiek|pl> Serpardum: there might be a nice graphical way in System Settings though
 * rysiek|pl prefers to do such things manually
<Serpardum> thanks, restarting
<Serpardum> didn't fix my problem :(
#kubuntu 2009-07-14
<Fanfare> Hi @ all
<Serpardum> issue with samba resolved, was a windows wrong ip issue
<venky80> ?
<venky80> ?
<neversfelde> venky80: ??
<venky80> yes neverfelde
<Sebastianito> hey, im having a problem with my repos and installing packages, this is an example
<Sebastianito> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Sebastianito>   firefox: Depends: firefox-3.0 but it is not going to be installed
<Sebastianito>            Depends: firefox-3.0-branding but it is not going to be installed
<Sebastianito> E: Broken packages
<FloodBotK1> Sebastianito: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sebastianito> sorry about that, and a lot of packages dont exist like wine
<wirechief_> Sebastianito: try putting your sources.list information in pastebin :  sudo pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<wirechief_> paste the url here.
<Sebastianito> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/217381/
<wirechief_> your kidding
<Sebastianito> ?
<wirechief_> did you use the command i so nicely pasted for you ?
<wirechief_>  sudo pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sebastianito> sorry didnt understand u mean u want to see the source lise i guess
<Sebastianito> list
<Sebastianito> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/217386/
<wirechief_> deb http://www.debian-multimedia.org stable main  and deb http://www.geexbox.org/debian/ unstable main  ... idk mixing repos is a very bad idea
<Sebastianito> ya but i had the problem before i added them
<wirechief_> Sebastianito: well those i wouldnt of put in but you did and who knows what you got now. you could of put the wrong versions of critical librarys in and borked your system
<wirechief_> sounds of your errors indicate a system in distress.
<Sebastianito> i did a clean install today and i didnt change anything in the sources before i tried to install firefox and nvidia-glx but they didnt work
<wirechief_> if you use synaptic after you option those too out check for broken packages and try to fix if possible.
<Sebastianito> firefox was broken and nvidia-glx couldnt be found
<wirechief_> well nvidia is proprietary stuff so it needs special attention
<wirechief_> did you check the integrity of the media before install ?
<wirechief_> both the download and the media ?
<wirechief_> and did the md5sum  compare as it should ?
<wirechief_> another issue is burning, make sure you always burn at least 4x or slower and with good media
<wirechief_> and with DAO or SAO  options
<wirechief_> this makes the md5sum come out ok if its really ok. but you can also check the media on the boot up selection in grub
<sebastian_> wireshark, i cant install synaptics in the terminal or anywhere else, u got any ideas on how to get it?
<wirechief_> its in System>Administration>Synaptics
<wirechief_> Package manager
<sebastian_> ok thought u meant the one for ubuntu
<wirechief_> oops
<wirechief_> your right
<wirechief_> wrong channel
<wirechief_> wrong distro
<sebastian_> hehe
<wirechief_> well, i quit using kubuntu, looks like your on your own then. maybe BluesKaj can help you
<sebastian_> if i had ubuntu it would probably have worked
<sebastian_> ok thx anyway :
<sebastian_> :)
 * wirechief_ has too many distros on the fire
<sebastian_> well im doing another clean install instead
<wirechief_> but what ever you do get the sources.list straight and before you make changes to it again make a backup
<wirechief_> check your media on boot
<wirechief_> dont reinstall until it says its ok
<sebastian_> does it matter if i make a fresh install?
<wirechief_> of course.
<wirechief_> you dont even have to do that
<wirechief_> just reboot and check the media
<BluesKaj> what's the problem gents ?
<wirechief_> if it tests bad you know you gotta do it all over
<sebastian_> ya file check
<wirechief_> he has questionable media BluesKaj
<sebastian_> i did that coupple of minutes ago and nothing wrong
<sebastian_> if thats what u mean
<wirechief_> he has borked his current install with mixed repos in sources.list
<sebastian_> no it was broken before i changed the sources.list i changed that a coupple of hours ago
<wirechief_> at least its possible, hes getting wierd error messages and his pastebin of sources.list shows mixed repos with debian
<sebastian_> well now i have a new problem and its faster to reinstall then fix it all
<BluesKaj> sebastian_, wirechief_, it is possible to rescue the install
<sebastian_> now all my applications is gone haha
<sebastian_> honestly it doesent matter because i installed kubuntu today so i dont have a lot of stuff i need
<wirechief_> probably but he best check his media integrity as he has trouble right off the bat when he has a new install
<sebastian_> what do u mean with the media integrity?
<wirechief_> look at the grub boot menu when it comes up
<sebastian_> make a disk control?
<wirechief_> select the integrity check
<sebastian_> at recovery?
<wirechief_> no
<sebastian_> i only have recovery, ubuntu, windows
<BluesKaj> edit the sourcesl.list of all but the default debs, sudo aptitude update, then install synaptic and go to edit/fix broken pkges/apply
<sebastian_> i cant install synaptic its gone from my repos
<BluesKaj> how can that be , did you strip out all repos ?
<sebastian_> maby it was something wrong with my kubuntu disk, because its DVD-RW so it can have erased wrong or something, i didnt make a cd check on it
<sebastian_> i didnt touch my repos before all this happned
<BluesKaj> synaptic is in the default repos
<sebastian_> sorry i was wrong, its unmet dependencies
<BluesKaj> sebastian_, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sebastian_> still broken packages
<sebastian_> i cant even install firefox or wine hehe
<sebastian_> can it be because my comp froze in the middle in the first update after i installed kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<robin0800> test
<robin0800> test
<LadyNikon> robin0800: are you expecting a reply
<robin0800> no
<LadyNikon> ok
<pteague_work> wtf has been going on with kdesvn development? :)
<robin0800> LadyNikon: trying to get silence to work in Konversation
<LadyNikon> oh
<LadyNikon> just making sure :)
<robin0800> LadyNikon: thanks
<pteague_work> anybody know if the changes in kdesvn between hardy & intrepid from upstream or part of the way *buntu is compiling it?
<wirechief_> sebastian_ i just check my kubuntu live 9.04 cd and the second option on grub is to check the cd media you have to use that to verify its ok
<wirechief_> oh well, hes gone
<zopiac> how do i make a shared folder? right click> properties>share seems to do nothing
<Fanfare> zopiac: share with what?
<zopiac> share over network; smb or otherwise
<zopiac> trying to connect two ubuntu machines, one uses gnome and one uses kde; i cant figure out how to share a folder on kde
<Fanfare> Do u get the share -config dialog after properties share?
<zopiac> Fanfare: ?
<cadufpolis> zopiac: do you get a dialog asking to install the sharing services where you try to share the folder?
<Fanfare> After rightclicking a folder, selecting Properties>Share then u need to click on a button Configure share or so. Then enter root password. and a new dialog appears
<cadufpolis> zopiac: usually you get a option to install it the first time you try to share something.
<zopiac> when i click  Configure File Sharing it does nothing
<Fanfare> u have nfs-server installed? u have samba installed?
<zopiac> samba, yes, nfs-server, installing now
<zopiac> ok, I have both packages, but still nothing happens.
<Fanfare> zopiac: non KDE way use /etc/exports to share
<Fanfare> zopiac: or /etc/samba/smb.conf 4 smb
<zopiac> are they pretty self-explanatory?
<Fanfare> kde way maybe kepas could be missing/dependant
<Fanfare> zopiac: think so :-)
<Fanfare> /media/Media1/ *(rw,no_subtree_check,sync) fo an nfs share in /etc/exports
<Fanfare> and mount it on the other machine...
<Fanfare> zopiac: man:exports in konqi
<zopiac> uh
<Fanfare> zopiac: did u try installing kepas?
<zopiac> no, but its installed now
<Fanfare> theres also a package kdenetwork-filesharing!
<tayfun> hey people
<tayfun> i m lookin for some network tools
<tayfun> something like nmap or some other useful tools for to scan some networks or dns
<tayfun> can somebody please help me ?
<Fanfare> tayfun: kde apps?
<Fanfare> zopiac: any progress?
<zopiac> not in the properties>share, and my other computer isnt detecting this one still
<Fanfare> zopiac: ok, lets go to the konsole
<Fanfare> edit /etc/exports as root
<Fanfare> add something like /srv/nfs/ *(rw,no_subtree_check,sync)
<zopiac> Fanfare: i have already added a folder to it
<Fanfare_> sry forced disconnect
 * revfeuerfrei curses the wiki
<revfeuerfrei> so, I'm sure I'm not the first to come in and ask this
<revfeuerfrei> but, I have a wusb54gc, and as a Version3, the wiki also isn't able to assist
<dryfyre> what are the pros and cons of ubuntu and kubuntu
<mot> is it still safe to enable compositing via the appropriate entry in your xorg.conf?
<mot> i uninstalled/reinstalle my nvidia drivers and re-write my xorg.conf and now in kde's settings i can't enable compositing...
<robin0800>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          
<MushroomKingdom> How do I run a shell script with sudo
<Fanfare_> MushroomKingdom: sudo script in konsole!?
<MushroomKingdom> I need permissions to install
<MushroomKingdom> also it doesnt run with just sudo script
<Fanfare_> MushroomKingdom: What exactly are u trying to do?
<Dragnslcr> Try sudo ./script
<MushroomKingdom> kay
<MushroomKingdom> Ah, perfect thank you
<MushroomKingdom> Erm. I think it's working
<MushroomKingdom> :/ I cant remove my CD to put in a different one while installing a 7 disk program. How do I do this?
<dryfyre> hello anyone know how to burn a live cd
<Nameless_au> hi. what does hubuntu use to automount ntfs? how can i turn it off and instead mount it through /etc/fstab?
<Nameless_au> hubuntu=kubuntu
 * xweb walks in and waves to every one.
<xweb> Hi
 * xweb sensing this place is a morge, turns around and heads for the door
<CoJaBo-Aztec> lol
<CSS_Guru> hi
<CSS_Guru> are there any desktop cam softs for kubuntu 9.04?
<CSS_Guru> ???????????????
<CSS_Guru> #ubuntu
<CSS_Guru> fvg
<CSS_Guru> f
<CSS_Guru> fd
<CSS_Guru> hurry
<FloodBotK1> CSS_Guru: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CSS_Guru> ‏hello
<CSS_Guru> ‏‏‏
<CSS_Guru>  
<CSS_Guru>   
<CSS_Guru>  
<CSS_Guru>  
<FloodBotK1> CSS_Guru: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Noisia> Can someone help me install java on Kubuntu 8.10?
<Noisia> I installed JDK with the terminal quite a while ago, but I don't know the names of other Java packages.
<michael__> can someone help me?
<michael__> ?
<michael__> does anyone kno how to run batch files?
<jairo> anyone here isn't a bot??
<jairo> xD
<mase_work> jairo: i am not a bot....or am i?
<jairo> mase_work: your answer is too boty...
<jairo> :P
<jairo> just kidding
<jairo> I mean... nobody here appears to be writing
<mase_work> jairo: i am a bot, therefore no offense taken.
<haggle> hi
<mase_work> i guess everyone is sleeping
<jairo> ...
<haggle> i have jaunty installed, but i dont want kde 4. how do you install 3.5?
<jairo> hi!
<jairo> xD
<mase_work> haggle: i don't believe there are 3.5 packages for jaunty
<haggle> crap.
<haggle> 4.x sucks
<haggle> it destroyed kubuntu
<FloodBotK1> haggle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mase_work> haggle: each to their own. I quite like it
<strife25> hi, i recently ran "nvidia-xconfig --no-composite" and restarted my computer, KDE no fails to run and when i type "startkde" i get "$DISPLAY is not set or cannot connect to X server", would anyone know how to solve this?
<haggle> stuff fails and crashes
<mase_work> k
<jairo> got an error installing packages
<jairo> crap
<jairo> D: D: D:
<FloodBotK1> jairo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mase_work> jairo: now thats a bot!
<jairo> that bot is crappy ¬¬
<mase_work> jairo: feel free to write a better one
<jairo> xD thx for the proposal
<jairo> i'm quite lazy
<jairo> everyone here is from the us?
<jairo> everyone: no
<mase_work> nope
<jairo> i know... but
<jairo> you said... everyone's sleeping
<jairo> (and connected)
<mase_work> they could be having a nap
<jairo> mmm
<jairo> or being afk
<mase_work> maybe they just don't want to talk to you
<jairo> and you do always use linux distros?
<jairo> D:
<mase_work> what me personally ?
<jairo> yep
<mase_work> erm i do have some openBSD systems as well
<mase_work> but on the desktop i do use linux in some form
<jairo> mmm
<jairo> i would like to know
<jairo> what does linux users think about mac...?
<mase_work> jairo: well i obviously can't speak for everyone as i am just a single user.
<mase_work> its probably a bit OT for this channel though
<jairo> mmm
<jairo> but as a single oppinion
<mase_work> you can PM me if you want
<jairo> ok
<barbapa> hello
<barbapa> I have update to KDE 4.3 RC2 with this deposit http://www.kubuntu.org/node/89 but now I have lost my Kwin and Plasma
<barbapa> How can I restore it?
<bjacob> hi, i'd like to switch back to kubuntu, question: is 9.10 currently usable? if yes, should i use alpha2 then update? or is there a direct daily image / netinstall?
<mase_work> bjacob: depends on your version of usable. its pretty stable for an alpha but you really need to be prepared to fix problems
<jussi01> bjacob: really a question for #ubuntu+1, but I would so no, even if it works atm it will break a lot between now and release day
<bjacob> ok thanks for the warning
<mase_work> bjacob: i didn't have X this morning on updating :)
<bjacob> oh ok
<mase_work> it was easy to fix but if your not familiar with how things work
<mase_work> it could be annoying
<bjacob> if it's just X config stuff i can take it. so, for my 2nd question?
<mase_work> bjacob: it wasn't xconfig, it was a symbols issue
<bjacob> ok
<mase_work> but it could be anything
<crazy6> how do I make WPA work?
<abza> hello
<abza> can anybody help me with aircrack??
<mase_work> abza: just ask your question. if people can help they will
<abza> ok
<abza> i had read the toturial, but it seems i dont understand yet
<bazhang> abza please /join #aircrack
<abza> thanks
<Freyr> hi guys. i have this entry on mu mail.log:   postfix/smtpd[27653]: warning: 130.7.186.85.pbl.spamhaus.org: RBL lookup error: Host or domain name not found. Name service error for name=130.7.186.85.pbl.spamhaus.org type=A: Host not found, try again
<Freyr> can anyone help me with this ?
<lemma> hi there! does kubuntu patch kde's help menu to make it use the new crash report wizard instead of bugzilla's built-in bug report one?
<lemma> https://bugs.kde.org/200142
<[-Haza-]> Morning folks. I need an easier way to manage files on a remote computer. At the moment i have to upload files via scp and this can be a bit of a pain when done over and over. Ive read that FUSE/sshfs is pretty good. Any thoughts on the matter? :)
<mase_work> fuse is good, otherwise you can use sftp:// fish:// in dolphin /konq
<[-Haza-]> I see there is a range of scp/sftp ect tools out there but in particular i need one that i can specify my own key (the -i option in ssh/scp)
<[-Haza-]> mase_work: Ive seen Fish in Konquer actually. but then the only problem was using a private key
<mase_work> you can add your key to the .ssh key list
<mase_work> and it should use that
<SSJ_GZ> Yes, that's correct.
<[-Haza-]> mase_work: The ssh key list you say?
<[-Haza-]> Where about might i find this ? :D
<mase_work> erm have a look at the docs for ssh , i can't remeber where you add it off the top of my head
<lemma> [-Haza-]: check the ssh manpage and look for "authorized_keys"
<[-Haza-]> Okay guys. Thanks. That will get me started :)
<mase_work> lemma: thanks, thats the word i was thinking of
<SSJ_GZ> [-Haza-]: In your ~/.ssh/config, you can configure which key and username to use on a host-by-host basis.
<SSJ_GZ> And the sftp://, fish:// etc KIO-slaves will use this.
<[-Haza-]> SSJ_GZ: Ahhh thats very cool! and i sounds exactly what i need
 * [-Haza-] hugs his Kubuntu
<SSJ_GZ> Hehe :)
<mase_work> yeh the whole toolchain rocks , all works together nicely
<[-Haza-]> hmm, maybe i have to generate a default ~/.ssh/config file?
<[-Haza-]> i only have one file in the .ssh diretory called known_hosts
<[-Haza-]> Bit messy in there too
<SSJ_GZ> [-Haza-]: Yes, write it yourself if it's not there already.
<lemma> [-Haza-]: if you only have one key you want to use, you don't need a config file. I think copying the key to ~/.ssh/(id_dsa|id_rsa) should work
<mrS> the Known_host files contains the keys and ip adreses to connect to. It will auto written on every new ssh connection
<[-Haza-]> Ahhh
<[-Haza-]> SSJ_GZ: Yeah, just reading the man page
<SSJ_GZ> Here's a snippet of the syntax: http://pastebin.ca/1494455
<mrS> if you have trouble with connecting simply delete the file
<[-Haza-]> SSJ_GZ: I see...
<[-Haza-]> Can i ask why you name the key id_dsa_kde ?
<[-Haza-]> Am i bad just calling mine... mysshkey ? :D
<mrS> yep
<mrS> basically ....
 * [-Haza-] listens
<mrS> you can change settings in IdentityFile ~/.ssh/identity | look for ssh_config
<SSJ_GZ> [-Haza-]: Call it what you like :)
<mrS> oh dont forget to change settings in sshd_cinfig as weel | -> #AuthorizedKeysFile	.ssh/authorized_keys
<mrS> that should do teh trick
<[-Haza-]> I see. I think i am going to need this config file. Just cp'ing over my only ssh key to the ~/.ssh dir fails to connect
<[-Haza-]> hmm
<mrS> yep, i recommend teh following: delete ./ssh/known_hosts | open terminal an type ssh {host} -l {login name}
<mrS> enter your password and your fine ... :)
<[-Haza-]> mrS: Worth a shot! 2 secs
<mrS> the trick is, that the key will be encrypted, so plaion keys will not be read bu the .ssh/konw_host file\
<mrS> ( and need a new keyboard !)
<[-Haza-]> The authenticity of host '<HOST> (<IP>)' can't be established.
<[-Haza-]> If you haven't already guessed i had to replace the host and IP
<mrS> please paste teh enrire error message
<mrS> the entire ( my keyboard is dying on me )
<[-Haza-]> mrS: No worries :) You live in Edinburgh? I'll send you a new keyboard :)
<mrS> does the messag e look like this ?
<mrS>  The authenticity of host 'ssh-server.example.com (12.18.429.21)' can't be established.
<mrS>   RSA key fingerprint is 98:2e:d7:e0:de:9f:ac:67:28:c2:42:2d:37:16:58:4d.
<mrS>   Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)?
<FloodBotK1> mrS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mrS>  The authenticity of host 'ssh-server.example.com (12.18.429.21)' can't be established.
<mrS>   RSA key fingerprint is 98:2e:d7:e0:de:9f:ac:67:28:c2:42:2d:37:16:58:4d.
<halfpastzero> hey i get this nasty looping beeping sound when i boot up kubuntu now like some system sound is stuck. where can i go or what should i look for to fix it?
<[-Haza-]> mrS: Thats right
<[-Haza-]> http://pastebin.ca/1494462
<mrS> just answer yes
<mrS> seems like no ssh cetifiate is valid for the host
<[-Haza-]> mrS: Permission denied (publickey)
<[-Haza-]> So it sadi that it added the key to known hosts
<[-Haza-]> *said
<mrS> what do you mean with add?
<Guest57724> commen on le mai en francai le programe
<svqyqb> http://tinyurl.com/nkypfa
<mrS> oh i see now
<mrS> lets check on permission issues: delete the known_host file once again | open terminal and type sudo ssh {host} -l {login name} ENTER
<[-Haza-]> mrS: Okay
<mrS> lets see if you will need more permissions to add the key file
<mrS> make sure your login name is registerd on the remote host
<mrS> would yo mind giving me the ssh host adres to check on ?
<[-Haza-]> mrS: Its is as i can connect fine to the server with the command ssh -i mykey username@host
<[-Haza-]> That works fine
<[-Haza-]> just want a way to add  the ssh key for this host to the "list" so i can use something like fish:// :)
<[-Haza-]> Also... brb in two minutes. I need to grab a coffee
<mrS> ok the issue is solved {SMILE}
<mrS> ah already on tyhe coffee here lol
<mrS> Haza : have you temperd with ssh_config and sshd_conofig files in /etc/ssh ?????
<agathodaimon> anyone knows here about dual-booting?
<mrS> here is the dfeault thing: all ssh connections will be auyto written to ./ssh/know_host | sftp and fish will read this file only to get the key
<mrS> in order to get the key into known_host, the ssh command in teh terminal will write on successfull connection to know_host.
<rysh> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mrS> This means -> copying the plain key will not work unless you cereate the same file structure and ssh will
<stepz> hi, has anyone encountered a bug with digikam-0.10.0 where digikam doesn't show any images in albums
<stepz> the images are still in the folders and also in the digikam database, they just don't show up in the UI
<agathodaimon> i would like to dualboot ubuntu 8.10 (wich i already have installed) with DSL 4.4.10
<stepz> this is with 9.04 and the kubuntu-ppa backports repo
<Serpardum> night
<agathodaimon> so can anyone help me?
<rysh> agathodaimon: i think that question should be asked in a DSL group
<rysh> i do not know anything about DSL
<rysh> Does it have an instalelr ?
<rysh> installer*
<agathodaimon> i knw lots about DSL, it should have ill show you know
<agathodaimon> this should ne the steps how to install it http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/wiki/index.php/Installing_to_the_Hard_Disk but i dont know hot to create second partition for it
<agathodaimon> tho i installed partition editor
<rysh> agathodaimon: If it has an installer it maybe also has an os-prober which will find your ubuntu and will add it automatically in your menu.lst from grub
<agathodaimon> how to i found out that?
<agathodaimon> do*
<mrS> hi there
<agathodaimon> hi
<rysh> Well ... i am not familiar with this installation program from DSL ... so i can not say how the partitioning part works
<agathodaimon> rysh: alright tell me how does it work and ill try and give it a shot
<rysh> agathodaimon: if you do not have free space on your HD you should shrink your ubuntu partition ... but i don't know if that is posible with the DSL install program
<rysh> Thats why i recommend to ask these things in a DSL group
<mrS> Haza : need to go | take a look at this : http://www.securityfocus.com/infocus/1806
<agathodaimon> rysh: i have left like 12gb ,where do i find this DSL group ? :)
<rysh> on IRC ? ... not sure how it is called ... #damnsmalllinux or # dsl
<rysh> 12 GB should be enough :-) for DSL
<agathodaimon> rysh: ty m8
<agathodaimon> rysh: i knw i wanna install after windows 3.1 and puppy :P
<rysh> So you won't have to shrink
<rysh> just use this free space
<ctp> hi folks. which experienced did you make with karmic (_k_ubuntu)? i wanna install kde 4.3rc and am not sure: jaunty+ppa backports vs karmic
<ctp> s/experienced/experiences
<rysh> agathodaimon: Seems you just can use the install function from the LiveCD ... be sure to write down the important part of your pressent Ubuntu /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bigjools> anyone seeing the 4.2.4 network management widget failing to connect to wifi networks?
<agathodaimon> rysh: i still have to get there lulz, i was reading about that but still didnt really get it
<rysh> agathodaimon: Then you probably also have seen this link  http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/dsl-hd-install.html
<agathodaimon> rysh: yeah i have
<rysh> agathodaimon: by reading that article they want you to use a lilo install script ... which also will make the neccessary initrd file ... :-(
<rysh> i would not recommend to use that script ...
<ctp> no one here can give me suggestion karmic vs jaunty+ppa?
<rysh> ctp: ... i am using karmic now ...
<ctp> rysh: kde 4.3?
<rysh> Yes ... kde 4.3 rc 2
<ken> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ctp> rysh: stable enough? ;-) i wanna 4.3rc2 but i'm not sure if it's a good idea to take karmic for this or jaunty with 4.3rc2 backports
<agathodaimon> rysh: wats lilo install cript?
<rysh> ctp: Everything in karmic is in full development ...
<ctp> rysh: well, i see ;-) i think i'll take jaunty ;-)
<rysh> agathodaimon: lilo is an older boot manager ... the script will replace grub and will put lilo on it's place ... but i guess it will be a lot of work to get ubuntu to work then
<stepz> ctp: I'm currently having issues with jaunty+ppa
<stepz> digikam doesn't show images and flickr export doesn't work from gwenview
<agathodaimon> rysh: so i guess dualbooting dsl with ubuntu isnt gonna be that easy as i thought so
<wizkoder> hy everybody
<wizkoder> first: kde 4.3 kicks ass! :-)
<rysh> agathodaimon: You need to find that "mkliloboot" ... see if you can extarct the command to make this initrd
<rysh> extract*
<ken> hi, if some website need an Window media plugin, but ubuntu doesn't support that plugin, how can i use it?
<wizkoder> Yesterday I encountered a strange problem. When I insert a usb bluetooth stick a device pan0 exists. But my internet is not working anymore :-(
<wizkoder> ken: install vlc with mozilla plugin
<agathodaimon> rysh: i quess ill leave it for abit latter maybe month or two when i read enof, bnw do you maybe if its easier to dualboot the ubuntu 8.10 with puppy 4.2.1 by any chance?
<rysh> ken: Go to medibuntu, follow the howto to add a repository ... and install the w32codecs package
<ken> ok, thank you wizkoder and rysh
<rysh> agathodaimon: it depends on how these installation programs work ... :-)
<wizkoder> how can I remove the pan0?
<rysh> wizkoder: why you want to remove it? .. Does it bother you?
<agathodaimon> rysh: why is this all complicated :S (and the wors thing is i cant find tutorials on google anywhere)
<agathodaimon> worst*
<wizkoder> my internet is not working right now. Just inserted the stick once. But now its removed and inet is still not working
<ctp> stepz: hm, ok. what was the reason for you to take 4.3?
<rysh> agathodaimon: Is this link not helpfull http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-558952.html
<ken> Could not initialize the application's security component. The most likely cause is problems with files in your application's profile directory. Please check that this directory has no read/write restrictions and your hard disk is not full or close to full. It is recommended that you exit the application and fix the problem. If you continue to use this session, you might see incorrect application behaviour when accessing security features. what is this talking
<ken> about?
<stepz> had some trouble with desktop effects
<ken> i don't have any desktop effect
<rysh> agathodaimon: maybe you can try things out in virtualbox ;-) ... and see how it works
<agathodaimon> rysh: i dont want an virtual box thats the thing
<agathodaimon> rysh: so what he is trying to say is that if i make an partition for the DSL and install it there with LILO of grub it will atomaticly apear on the boot and if it doesnt i can just add it right?
<skyhunter> Hi, can someone help me to install my Webcam (WB-5400;Trust)
<skyhunter> I have Kubuntu 9.04
<bazhang> skyhunter, check the list of supported webcams
<agathodaimon> rysh: coz i dont want to install DSL and not to be able to enter into my ubuntu lulz. that be hell id kill by self if i'd have to go through all the installations and drivers and etc million of this i did :P
<bazhang> !webcam | skyhunter
<ubottu> skyhunter: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<skyhunter> its not listed there but in the forum are a few guys that use my cam with 9.04 kbuntu
<skyhunter> but i cant install this micromedia
<bazhang> skyhunter, and they had success?
<skyhunter> yes
<skyhunter> mom i search the entry
<bazhang> skyhunter, got the link?
<skyhunter> oh he had 8.04 but heres the link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=525322
<skyhunter> i cant install the microdia :S
<bazhang> https://groups.google.com/group/microdia/web/testing-microdia-driver-draft seems you need to compile for it skyhunter
<bazhang> skyhunter, instructions on how to do so on that link
<skyhunter> i followed them but i get erroe 127
<skyhunter> hmm now its error 2
<bazhang> skyhunter, please keep it in channel; ie not PM
<bazhang> skyhunter, pasting long lines of text go to paste.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> skyhunter, please don't Private Message with your pastebin
<skyhunter> ok
<frey> problem in virtualhost in django
<ColBerris> hello
<ColBerris> I'm trying to upgrade to the latest KDE 4.3 RC... Added the source and the Kubuntu site says to save the key "to a file" and import it with KPackageKit... But it doesn't say what sort of file ?
<ColBerris> !GPG
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<ColBerris> What sort of file do I save a GPG key as thats on a webpage so I can import it into KPackageKit ?
<wizkoder> ColBerris: did you try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<ColBerris> The Kubuntu page says I should add the key first
<wizkoder> ColBerris: Upgraded yesterday but ran into no problems with keys. do you?
<pucko-> ColBerris, the key is just text, so you can save it anyway you want.
<ColBerris> But KPackageKit doesn't see it
<pucko-> oh
<gobnuts> ColBerris: you can save the key as a textfile (I usually use the .asc extension). To add the key, navigate to the directory it is in and start typing the name of the file.
<gobnuts> it should find it and start the autocompletion
<gobnuts> I have no idea why the files are not shown in the picker dialogue and it's really annoying but it works
<ColBerris> ty gobnuts I'll have to restart now because my system has suddenly lagged so bad its like Vista...
<ColBerris> It doesn't import it
<ColBerris> Nothing happens
<gobnuts> ColBerris: well, it should. Normally the dialogue just closes but the key is being imported.
<xocolate> alguem do brasil online?
<xocolate> preciso de ajuda para configurar o X no Kubuntu (mudar para 1024x768)
<xocolate> I need change my resolution to 1024x768 at X
<Nameless_au> is there a way to control synaptics in kubuntu?
<muimota> hi!
<ColBerris> gobnuts: oh ok
<Mamarok> Nameless_au: what do you mean by "control synaptics"?
<skyhunter> ok my cam works now; now i have a second problem: is there a way to activate echo cancelling?
<Nameless_au> Mamarok: the synaptics touchpad
<Mamarok> Nameless_au: if you have the driver installed, you should see it in the system settings -> keyboard & Mouse section, no?
<Mamarok> !synaptics | Nameless_au
<ubottu> Nameless_au: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Nameless_au> it works, but there is no options for synaptic pad in that section
<Mamarok> this might help also
<Nameless_au> i now im reading it
<Nameless_au> trouble is it refers to packages that aren't installed
<Nameless_au> i dunno if thats cos i have kubuntu or what
<skyhunter> is there a tool that can activate echo cannceling?
<Mamarok> Nameless_au: it also refers to a lot of pacakges that are obsolete AFAICT
<Nameless_au> brb, reboot
<xocolate> I need change my resolution to 1024x768 at X
<type0negative> does anybody know of a really good back up program for kde?
<type0negative> something that can do full and incremental backups?
<Dragnslcr> type0negative- I just set rdiff-backup on a cron job
<type0negative> Dragnslcr: thanks ...have you ever used acula
<Dragnslcr> Nope
<type0negative> Dragnslcr: I meant bacula
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<n8w> after addin parameters(for 2 partitions) to my fstab for an auto-mount, only one of the partitions is mounted,why?
<dhq> i have a dell m1530 now i have 3 jacks which support 5.1 channel. the problem is i cant get kubuntu to work with it please help me
<hedgom> #anaphaseus
<arcolinux> hello
<arcolinux> hey i need help
<arcolinux> when i try to attach or in a program like firefox or thunderbird i try to open my home folder suddenly these programs closes
<arcolinux> if i run these programs in konsole when i try to open my folder i get "Segmentation fault"
<arcolinux> any idea
<arcolinux> please help me
<hedgom> i have both KDE and Gnome desktops, but they both show all applications - is there a way to change it, so that on ubuntu only ubuntu stuff is showed and on kubuntu only kubuntu's?
<elemeNt_Mike> arcolinux
<elemeNt_Mike> try this: dmesg | tail
<elemeNt_Mike> whet some of your programs crash
<elemeNt_Mike> when some of your programs crash
<bigjools> anyone else seeing the 4.2.4 plasma network management widget failing to connect to wifi networks?
<KrossBeaux> having problems connecting to a wireless network on kubuntu. can anyone help?
<BluesKaj> bigjools, yes ...  install wicd network manager .. the widget network manager is flaky and unstable ...installing wicd will autoremove the widget one
<BluesKaj> KrossBeaux, read above
<bigjools> BluesKaj: ok interesting, thanks.  I've never had a problem with it before, I wonder what's changed?
<KrossBeaux> ok
<BluesKaj> bigjools, dunno
<KrossBeaux> thank you will let you know how that works in a couple of hours
<bigjools> woa - wicd wants to remove network manager completely
<BluesKaj> bigjools, not reall it will still be in the 'widgets" list , just not installed
<bigjools> BluesKaj: it wants to remove the "network-manager" package in addition to the plasma-widget-network-manager package
<BluesKaj> bigjools, yes wicd replaces the widget , it's a network manager as well, just a better one
<bigjools> ok
<bigjools> thanks for the help
<abza> how to install vlc player??
<bazhang> abza, which version
<abza> newest
<bazhang> abza, 1.0?
<abza> yup
<abza> 1.0.0
<n8w> abza: kpackageKit-->vlc
<Pici> The newest version is not in the repositories
<n8w> :)
<n8w> ohh k
<abza> ???
<Pici> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<abza> repositories???
<Pici> Yes, that is how we install software in Ubuntu
<Pici> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<abza> so, solution??
<bazhang> abza, there is a PPA for it
<abza> i'm still new
<n8w> abza: as pici said, the newest verison has not been added to the repo yet
<abza> i dont know notihing
<abza> ok
<bazhang> !ppa | abza
<ubottu> abza: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<n8w> abza: in fact, u dont need the newest one:)
<abza> owh
<abza> ok
<abza> thanks
<bazhang> the newest one does have everything in one window though
<n8w> abza: just grab the one bein in the repo
<n8w> bazhang: ye man:)) i could use it...hate havin 2 separated wins
<n8w> bazhang: well its managable:)
<n8w> btw ru guys good in editin fstab?
<n8w> coz ive got some problems with auto-moutin  my ntfs drives
<picketfences> Does anybody use a USB GamePad to play on emulators such as ZSNES?
<KrossBeaux> wicd works BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> KrossBeaux, yes , i use it on both linux machines ...the laptop especially benefits due to the better wifi sensitivity and stability
<KrossBeaux> haven't got the wifi set up :( but it works with the ethernet card
<BluesKaj> n8w, does the NTFS Volume show up on Dolphin, in the places column ?
<BluesKaj> yeah KrossBeaux , i have a belkin USB wifi card that we use on the bedroom pc which has no ethernet cat5 connection
<KrossBeaux> ok kool
<Dario_Andres> Anyone using KDE4.3 packages could try the "Report Bug" option in the Help menu of some KDE-apps ?
<Dario_Andres> it seems that a kubuntu specific patch (forcing that option to use apport) is not working properly
<Dario_Andres> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdelibs/ubuntu/annotate/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu_51_launchpad_integration.diff
<Dario_Andres> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=199972
<n8w> BluesKaj: hey:) ,well my prob is with the auto-mout process...ive made some changes in my fstab,these changes work on partly,meanin that only of the two win partitions get mounted automaticaly
<taavikko> Dario_Andres: tried it on "kate" apport kicks in, but error dialog is present that "Package 16784" does not exist
<gosia> norry polak jestem nie rozumiem
<taavikko> which seems to pe the pid
<Dario_Andres> taavikko: which kde packages version do you havE?
<n8w> BluesKaj: i can send u my fstab,together with lshw
<Dario_Andres> I was about to file a new launchpad report :-\
<taavikko> ut-to-date karmic
<taavikko> sorry for the typos
<n8w> BluesKaj: coz i dont rly understand whats wrong with it...the line ive added works, otherwise none of partitions would get mounted
<BluesKaj> n8w, pastebin it
<BluesKaj> but as i asked earlier , does dolphin show the ntfs ?
<Dario_Andres> mmm.. launchpad is giving me an error.. agh
<n8w> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/218008/
<n8w> BluesKaj: ye it does
<n8w> BluesKaj: no prob with that...
<BluesKaj> ok n8w , can you access the ntfs files ?
<n8w> BluesKaj: but i always have to insert my pw in order to access it...so editin fstab might bypass the insert password process
<taavikko> Dario_Andres: #kubuntu-devel would be also good place to tell
<Dario_Andres> taavikko: oh, thanks for the hint!!
<n8w> BluesKaj: sure, i can work with both of them with no prob(after insertin my pw)
<taavikko> Dario_Andres: no worries :)
<Dario_Andres> :), thanks, see you later
<BluesKaj> n8w, giving your pw is a safety measure / runlevel but why worry if you have access?
<n8w> BluesKaj: it doesnt mout until i insert my pw
<n8w> BluesKaj: i dont want that...
<BluesKaj> n8w, a small price to pay IMO
<n8w> BluesKaj: ye but it should work...lest stop talkin whenever its good or bad....
<n8w> BluesKaj: i wanna b able to have both of my windows partitions mouted without havin to insert my pw
<n8w> BluesKaj: thats whats up
<n8w> BluesKaj: The line moutin system NTFS partiton  works, so my question is why the second line moutin data NTFS partition doesnt
<n8w> BluesKaj: those r identical...but only one of them works...weird?
<BluesKaj> well n8w i have the same situation , but giving my pw isn't bothersome and i don't know how to change that because i haven't tried to find out :)
<Pici> n8w: Does /media/winSystem exist?
<n8w> Pici: ye..i know what ur pointin at...:)
<n8w> Pici: the thing is that the line moutin C drive works....
<n8w> Pici: but the one moutin D drive doesnt
<n8w> Pici: thats it
<n8w> Pici: this one works well: /dev/sda1   /media/winSystem   ntfs   user,rw,auto   0   0
<n8w> Pici: no needs to insert my pw
<eka> hello
<Pici> n8w: Do you have sda1 mounted right now?
<n8w> Pici: but this one doesnt: /dev/sda2   /media/winData   ntfs   user,rw,auto   0   0
<Pici> n8w: Or rather, /dev/sda2 mounted right now?
<pabloz> Hi guys, the "software updates" window seems to have stuck in the middle of an update. I'm afraid of what can happen if I force it to close, any ideas?
<n8w> Pici: ye both of them
<n8w> Pici: but if wanna access sda2 partition, ive to insert my pw
<Pici> n8w: Can you unmount the one that wasn't working. I want to see if it gives an error if we try to mount it with fstab
<BluesKaj> pabloz, how long has it been "stuck' ?
<pabloz> Hi BluesKaj, I'd say, for about 1hr
<n8w> Pici: ok hang on
<BluesKaj> pabloz, try , sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<BluesKaj> then sudo dpkg --configure -a
<pabloz> ok, will see
<n8w> Pici: umount: /dev/sda2: not mounted
<Pici> n8w: Okay. Do: sudo mount -a
<n8w> Pici: weird, its bein mouted rite now
<pabloz> BluesKaj fuser returns nothing
<pabloz> is that ok?
<n8w> Pici: NTFS signature is missing.
<n8w> Pici: n some other stuff
<Pici> n8w: Is there data on this disk? Have you been able to access recently?
<n8w> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu.com/218025/
<n8w> Pici: i dont think u uderstand what im sayin....ive got no problem with accessin the partition...
<n8w> Pici: i just want to skip that "insert password" process...n that could b done by addin those lines to my fstab
<Pici> n8w: Could you try modifying fstab to use /dev/sda5 instead of /dev/sda2 and see if it works when you do sudo mount -a ?
<BluesKaj> pabloz, yes that's fine
<pabloz> yes, I saw later that I've sent a kill signal with the command...
<pabloz> ok, time to restart
<pabloz> bye and thanksç
<BluesKaj> ok pabloz do the sudo dpkg --configure -a
<BluesKaj> pabloz, wait !
<pabloz> I'm here
<pabloz> I did that too
<pabloz> and then, aptitude update & safe-upgrade...
<pabloz> (plasma hanging all the time in the middle)
<BluesKaj> ok good , because that cleans up the umet dependencies of the apps not yet installed
<BluesKaj> plasma is kinda flaky right now for me too
<pabloz> ok, thanks again
<n8w> Pici: ye i see it now...lshw says sda2 but sda5 as well
<n8w> Pici: nice...it works..thx m8
<Pici> n8w: np
<n8w> Pici: it was sda5 n not sda2,coz the other one is extended partition with id sda5
<n8w> Pici: damn im stupid:))i should have noticed it
<n8w> Pici: thx again
<Ultali> hi can anyone help me to upgrade from feisty from behind a proxy? I get Version upgrade appearing in Adept but as far as I can tell its failing to see my http proxy settings in the upgrade application that starts up
 * Ultali googles some more whilst he waits
<uzman> hi
<uzman> i have a problem
<bazhang> Ultali, feisty is end of life
<uzman> i was install ubuntu
<uzman> but i dont hear any sound
<Ultali> bazhang: hence the wanting to upgrade the hell out of it
<bazhang> Ultali, check the upgrade info (though backing up and installing fresh would be easier at this point)
<bazhang> !upgrade | Ultali
<ubottu> Ultali: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Jaunty (9.04) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<bazhang> uzman, no sound at all? even when starting up? what version of kubuntu, more info please
<uzman> jaunty
<bazhang> uzman, please answer all the other questions as well
<Ultali> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#7.04%20to%207.10  this is no go since do-release-upgrade fails with a load of python bugs :'(
<uzman> but sound lost
 * Ultali starts to sob
<Kovert> !alsaconfig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsaconfig
<Kovert> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<uzman> its enable
<Kovert> alsa config
<uzman> alsa is instaklled
<uzman> installed
<uzman> and alsamixer
<Kovert> uzman whats your native language
<uzman> i was removed pulse audio but problem is not resovlved
<uzman> my english is bad. i am sorry
<uzman> my language is turkish
<Kovert> !tk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tk
<uzman> my laptop is hewlett packard
<uzman> dv6 1144 et
<Kovert> is there a turkish channel?
<Kovert> like !es
<Kovert> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<uzman> ok
<uzman> thanks
<uzman> ı will try it
<genii> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Kovert> thanks genii
<genii> Kovert: Welcome
<BluesKaj> hey genii , how goes it ?
<uzman> thanks
<genii> BluesKaj: Pretty good, thanks :)
<Ultali> ok a direct problem that I imagine is not limited to Feisty, how can I get do-release-upgrade to notice I am behind a proxy, its ignoring all KDE settings and environment variables
<BluesKaj> Ultali, use a http download
<BluesKaj> mirror
<uzman> my sound card is not running on jaunty, i tried all method in net, but problem was not resvolting
<uzman> my sound card intel hda
<uzman> idt
<uzman> laptop is HP DV6 1144 et
<uzman> problem
<uzman> please help me
<KrossBeaux> kde rocks!
<uzman> kde
<bazhang> !hdaintel | uzman
<ubottu> uzman: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<bazhang> oops
<Ultali> thanks for the help
<shivek> I have converted my pc into a web server. Now how to add files and all ?
<slow-motion> hi
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<TinCan> hello everybody
<xpecs> hello out there
<rmrfslash> I've just decided, KDE 4.3 is infinitely better than 4.2
<rmrfslash> I mean, they really polished it up
<rmrfslash> Some weird flickering bug when using Konsole, but I filed a bug and hopefully it's solved.
<ciaba83> ciao come va?
<ciaba83> ciao luis
<Pici> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<rosicas> h
<Brian__> Hello?
<Brian__> This is probably the wrong place, but I'll toss it out anyway.
<Brian__> I just built a brand new system, new and nice everything, and I keep having problems with the graphics driver. Often when I reboot, it comes back with everythnig all scrambled. Bottom line, I'm ready to toss my current card, and I just want to know a card that works GOOD and out of the box
<BluesKaj> Brian__, what's your current card
<Brian__> simple, just works, no hassles with drivers, or whatever, and supports the 9.04 and the latest whiz-bang desktop
<Brian__> yah, I knew you'd ask that. hold on, let me get the box (I built it 2 months ago)
<Brian__> Ok, I bought it OEM, the box just says HD 4650
<Brian__> Really though, I don't care if I toss this card in the trash. If I can buy a card that is widely used, well supported, that would be fine
<BluesKaj> Brian__, lspci | grep -i vga
<Brian__> ANd, if possible, I'd love dual monitor, but if I had to, I could live without that
<Brian__> hold on, I have to reboot that machine to get back to safe mode
<Brian__> ok, tells me ATI Radeon HD 4650
<Hexch> Hi, what is the command to clear all typed command in terminal, and I don't mean clear svreen
<Hexch> screen*
<Hexch> I mean so user after me can't use up arrow to se prevoius commands
<Brian__> I know its hard to believe, but back in the day I used to be a real nerd, used to thrive on learning all the deepest most arcane computer stuff. But now I just want to buy it, plug it in, and it works
<Hexch> Brian__: but if you learn then U just can't forget it like that. The same as bicycle
<Brian__> I know there's a list (somewhere) of all hardware that's supposed to be compatible (to a lesser or greater extent) with unbuntu/kubuntu. but I don't need to know EVERYTHING that might work, I just need to know 1 graphics card that works GOOD. Very simple ;-)
<Brian__> Hexch, yes, you're right... when you're younger. but I find myself forgetting too many things now
<Hexch> They are wright to much crack does that :)
<Brian__> Lol -- or too many years out of the tech game
<Brian__> In the late-80's and early 90's (pre-win 95), there wasn't nothing you could teach me that I didn't already know at least a little something about. ... but then I dropped out for about 12 years, went and lived under a rock in a dark cave, and when I came back, I discovered that I'd forgotten too much, and cant seem to remember the new things I learn
<BluesKaj> Brian__, ati install /drivers can be a hassle , that's why I bought nvidia
<BluesKaj> anyway , gotta go for a few mins . BBQ setup time
<Brian__> BluesKaj, great. Then tell me an Nvidia card that works GOOD
<Brian__> BluesKaj, thanks for the suggestion. Didn't mean to dump my problems on you. I appreciate your idea about nvidia.
<BluesKaj> I'm no expert on graphics cards , but the MOR nvidias will work very well on linux
<Hexch> well all new nvidia should work
<Brian__> Thank Blues
<Brian__> Hexch, but let me ask....
<Brian__> it has been my understanding that if you get too far ahead of the developers, you end up regretting it until the drivers catch up
<BluesKaj> mines  2-3 yr old geforce 7600gt ... it does everything , 3D directrendering etc
<Brian__> so, although I'd love the lastest greatest graphics card, I'd rather have one that is widely used, and very very well supported
<Brian__> Thank Blues
<BluesKaj> <---not a gamer , so if you're into that then consult with the guys on #WOW or some such :)
<Brian__> Offhand, anyone know a good nvidia that would support dual monitors at 1600x1080?
<Brian__> nah, no gaming here
<Brian__> I have an 8400gs in this machine, but it doesn't support both monitors at 1600x1080... it will let one be 1600x1080, then the other has to be 800x600 (or at least, thats what happens in windows
<Brian__> OK, well, anyway, bottom line is, I need to go out and do my own research on nvidia cards, and which ones fit my needs
<Brian__> That's a good enough answer for now
<Brian__> I really appreciate your suggestion Blues
<BluesKaj> np Brian__ good hunting :)
<zopiac_> how do i make it so that the kde wallet doesnt ask me for a password? i hate having to type in a password all of the time
<bjsnider> is kde3 still being packaged in karmic as an alternative to kde4?
<Dragnslcr> bjsnider- definitely not officially. There might be some unofficial repositories for it
<bjsnider> Dragnslcr, the problem i'm having is that kaffeine 1, which is not nearly ready, is being packaged in karmic as if it is as stable as kaffeine 8.8
<bjsnider> so it upgrades kaffeine 8.8
<Shura> Hi there
<geopol> Hello all, Have a question, just noticed that my directory tree has many x11 directories under usr/bin/ any ideas?
<Shura> Since 4.3 RC, I can't have one activity for each desktop :( It worked fine with 4.3 Betas
<Guest23595> i am running KDE 4. It initially had a transparent window containing my desktop icons in it, but that has disappeared. Any ideas on how to retrieve it?
<Shura> Guest23595 : Add widget « Folder view »
<Guest23595> ok, let me try
<geopol> Guest 23595. It's a widget right click desktop and select widgets and install FOLDER VIEW
<Guest23595> Shura: thanks, that's it
<Guest23595> geopol: yup, thanks
<Shura> yw
<geopol> I SEE I'M A LITTLE LATE , GOOD WORK FOLKS
<geopol> opps sorry about the caps
<Guest23595> also, i can't enable Desktop effects
<geopol> Hello all, Have a question, just noticed that my directory tree has many x11 directories under usr/bin/ any ideas?
<geopol> systemsettings in kickstart
<Guest23595> the error message i receive is: Check your X configuration. You may also consider changing advanced options, expecially consider changing the compositing type.
<Shura> Guest23595 : Have you installed graphic card drivers ?
<Guest23595> Shura: yes, i had an issue with that but finally installed a driver that i thought was working
<Guest23595> i bought a graphics card just to run kde4 desktop effects
<Guest23595> Radeon HD 2400 XT is the Card i have
<Shura> Sorry, I can't really help you :/
<Guest23595> ok,, thanks anyways
 * leaf-sheep sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop.
<leaf-sheep> So... Is it any good? :>
<geothom_> hello everyone
<Guest23595> geopol: you still in?
<geopol> affirmative
<Guest23595> geo,, i have numerous repeats of the X11 folder in usr/bin as well
<Guest23595> no idea why
<geopol> hello geothom
<geothom_> hello geopol
<geopol> well that's comforting to know, i'm not alone
<Guest23595> must be normal
<geopol> i stoppped clicking the plus dir at 30
<Guest23595> hehe,, i gave out sooner
<Dragnslcr> That's because it's a symlink to /usr/bin
<geopol> must be normal?? not sure, it must be relative to sessions or some other events not known to me
<Guest23595> Dragnslcr: ,, ok,, so it is always pointing back to itself?
<geopol> Dragnslcr,, how many links are variable or static?
<Dragnslcr>  /usr/bin/X11 just points to /usr/bin
<Guest23595> geopol: so it would be a long evening trying to open all of them
<Dragnslcr> So going from /usr/bin to /usr/bin/X11 doesn't really change your cwd
<geopol> Guest23595, Nah, you can have at it ;)
<Guest23595> Dragnslcr: ,, does the small arrow on the icon of Dolhin signify a symlink?
<Dragnslcr> I would assume so
<Guest23595> ok
<Dragnslcr> The tooltip will also say "Link to ."
<Okay> I want to install vlc 1.00, so how do i use ppa or that stuff and the keys needed?
<geopol> okay,, from terminal>>$sudo apt-get install vlc
<firecrotch> Okay:  Add the ppa to your /etc/apt/sources.list file, then add the key by doing: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.comn --recv-keys KEYGOESHERE
<firecrotch> Oh well. I won't even bother correcting my typo :(
<eka> how to delete swap partition and create new one??
<Dragnslcr> eka- may need to boot from a LiveCD to do it. I'm not sure if you can unmount the swap partition
<qvc> whats the command to see how many people are in a channel?
<leaf-sheep> qvc: 298 at the moment.
<qvc> yes but whats the / command?
<leaf-sheep> qvc: I don't know. I use Xchat. :o
<veck> how do i install adobe reader?
<Adola> hi!  I want to format an ipod, how can I do it with Kubuntu?
<Adola> The ipod will be used as a flashdrive.
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> i need help
<ubuntu> quite urgent
<ubuntu> please
<FloodBotK1> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<what_if> I have installed "flashplugin-installer" but flash is still not working in firefox or in konqueror. How do I troubleshoot ?
<what_if> ubuntu: nice nick ;) what is the problem ?
<ubuntu> im using kubuntu from livecd and i need to get into some directories that are blocked, how can i get into them
<ubuntu> ¿?
<what_if> blocked how? what is the error given ?
<ubuntu> the icon have a lock
<ubuntu> and it just doesnt let me see the files that are into
<what_if> hmmm could try running the file manager as root. Will have to google the livecd password though
<what_if> according to google, the password is blank and the username is ubuntu
<what_if> for the kubuntu livecd....
<Adola> Um, what is the terminal command to delete a file?
<Adola> like how do I delete /foo/bar.txt?
<what_if> rm = delete
<aleksio> good day. have little question: I try to convert mkv-file to avi via ffmpeg. but mkv have 3 audio streams. how i can use for convertation only video (#0) and one of all (#3) audio stream?
<AlexZion> hi everyone, I have a strange effect of dekorator after I update KDE to 4.3, I mean , the rounde corner doesn't have anymore trasparency , how I can fix it ?
#kubuntu 2009-07-15
<aleksio> can anyone help me with ffmpeg?
<AlexZion> I need to install a package called "build-deb" to compile and install a Kwin decoration but this package isn't on the repo ...., it could be ?, can I use something different ?
<ctp> hi folks. a dumb question but where can i redefine the sortcuts for switching between desktops in 4.2 & 4.3?
<ctp> AlexZion: build-essentials?
<AlexZion> I already have but it doesn' work actually ...
<ctp> AlexZion: which app/lib is missing exactely?
<AlexZion> I don't know mate , I just try to change the Kwin decoration whic is horrible, and I can't install it, when I try with "cmake .. -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr" an error occurred saying that miss the file "CMakeLists.txt", but actually I can see the file, it's right there on the folder ...
<AlexZion> and I thought something was missing , because the instruction to install the decoration says "
<AlexZion> sudo apt-get build-deb kdeplasma-addons"
<AlexZion> but I can't get it so ....
<AlexZion> anyway it's unbeliavable....., to change a decoration it's something for engeneer
<AlexZion> i was using dekorator but now with kde 4.3 doesn't look so good without the trasparency on the rounded corner ....
<AlexZion> I will just keep going with this horrible decoration ... :(
<bobbob1016> I can't seem to disable the drum sounding noises when I press buttons, I've gone into system settings, but I can't find the setting.  Any ideas?
<pucko-> ctp, in settings->keyboard & mouse-> global keys... but you have to pick the "kwin" component before you see the option.
<CleanLaundry> when trying to install a windows program, I get this error : " Unable to find a volume for file extraction. Please verify that you have proper permissions."
<genii> CleanLaundry: Try asking in #winehq
<CleanLaundry> genii, tx
<genii> np
<macho_> hey guys
<macho_> is there a faster way to download torrent files on linux
<genii> macho_: If you have 2 boxes, start up ktorrent on both and set ktorrent on both boxes to also share with each other on their lan addresses
<genii> Kids these days. No waiting around for answers for them.
 * genii sips
<moroki> YO
<dennister> hey guys, how can I remove ekiga from automatically starting up?
<micahg> is kivio in koffice-kde4?
<aru_s> dennister: look in the autostart option in System Settings
<dennister> aru_s: where is it? I don't see it anywhere
<dennister> and i'm in system settings
<BluesKaj> hi dennister , system settings /advanced/autostart
<dennister> BluesKaj: hi :-) i don't see an autostart option in system settings-->advanced
<BluesKaj> dennister, which kubuntu are running ?
<dennister> 3.5
<aru_s> ahhh
<aru_s> ok
<dennister> hardy
<aru_s> look in ~/.kde/Autostart
<BluesKaj> kde 3.5 = intrepid ?
<dennister> aru_s: i did that before coming into the channel, the only thing in .kde/autostart was an empty .directory file
<dennister> kde 3.5 = hardy
<dennister> aru_s: BluesKaj will tell ya, I usually google these tiny, rare, annoying probs before I come into the channel...only when googling doesn't work...:P
<aru_s> case matters
<aru_s> make sure you don't have both an autostart and Autostart dir
<sharif> hi
<sharif> I want to know how to start ftp server with my linux ?
<sharif> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sharif> I want to know where i can start ftp as service and control user accounts ?
<dennister> aru_s: i'm looking for both
<aru_s> interesting
<dennister> well, there was a lot of stuff under /usr/share/autostart
<aru_s> weird
<rcintra> hi! anyone knows how can I organize my desktop widgets in KDE (resize and move) manually? The problem is that KDE keeps applying this annoying auto resize / positioning feature.
<shadeslayer> rcintra: when you hover over the widgets do you see a bar pop out on the sides
<EDinNY> what do I apt-get to auto mount my thumb drives and cdroms?
<rcintra> yes
<dennister> aru_s: but none of the stuff under /usr/share/autostart was related to ekiga as far as I could see...went into gnome for a bit, as it is easier to autostart apps from gnome, but I didn't see it there, either...
<rmrfslash> Anyone notice Konsole flickers ridiculously in Kubuntu w/ KDE 4.3
<rcintra> but even if I move them, the KDE automatically moves it to a "ideal" position
<rmrfslash> when scrolling
<shadeslayer> rcintra: when you left click it and drag it it repositions the widget and the first square button on the handle resizes it
<dennister> brb folks, restarted x and will have a cancer stick while it loads
<rcintra> shadeslayer: yeah, the problem is that after it the KDE automatically moves my widget to another location
<shadeslayer> rcintra: works here...
<shadeslayer> rcintra: is this after you repostion them and reboot??
<rcintra> shadeslayer: no. just after i reposition it
<shadeslayer> EDinNY: just apt-cache search package too see what you need ;)
<KittyBoots> Hello, I am running Ubuntu 9.04 and I just installed KDE.  I have a problem with KDE, there is not any program to manage the network connectivity installed what am I missing?
<rcintra> shadeslayer: it auto reposition the widget
<shadeslayer> rcintra: hmm...lemme see
<shadeslayer> KittyBoots: is it fully updated?
<KittyBoots> I have updated
<shadeslayer> KittyBoots: then there should be a network manager widget in the add widget box
<KittyBoots> I am using GNOME to connect
<KittyBoots> OK I will try to find it.
<shadeslayer> KittyBoots: so youre using wifi?? if you use wpa it wont work
<KittyBoots> I am going to try to find the widgit, thanks!
<rcintra> shadeslayer: "With widgets unlocked, you can rearrange your widgets and move the Plasma icon to where you want it. The Plasma desktop will help you arrange widgets. It is easy to resize them. " ....... according to http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.2/desktop.php
<shadeslayer> rcintra: i see no bug...youre on your own on this one :(
<shadeslayer> rcintra: yes...so the widgets are unllocked arent they?
<rcintra> shadeslayer: this auto position feature that is killing me
<shadeslayer> rcintra: there is no such feature ;)
<shadeslayer> rcintra: what widget is this?
<rcintra> shadeslayer: yes, but i can move them to the corners od the screen. it keeps postioning the widgets in the up left corner
<rcintra> shadeslayer: sorry, i meant "i can't move them to the corners of the screen"
<shadeslayer> rcintra: oh....you mean out of the screen...you cant do that i think
<shadeslayer> rcintra: btw that link you gave me has a video of kde 4.3! haha
<rcintra> shadeslayer: no, i mean in the corner of the screen. not out of the screen
<rcintra> shadeslayer: ops :)
<shadeslayer> rcintra: yeah i get what you mean...like trying to drag them to one corner and theres always some space left out
<rcintra> shadeslayer: exactly
<shadeslayer> rcintra: its not possible ;)
<dennister> aru_s: ok, i've looked under usr/share/autostart, and /home/user/.kde/Autostart, but can't find any mention of ekiga or konversation, both of which start automatically when kde starts, and since this user only got his internet hooked up recently, there's no way he would have set these two apps to start at kde launch
<aru_s> hmm
<aru_s> ahhh
<aru_s> maybe a session is being restored
<rcintra> shadeslayer: but it doesn't make sense. i was supposed to arrange de widgets the way i want. don't you think?
<dennister> and I would never have done that myself before giving him this pc back in December
<aru_s> try setting it to load a fresh session on login and see
<dennister> aru_s: that's possible, while he was exploring his computer...how do I do that?
<shadeslayer> rcintra: yes...but this prevents the widgets from getting accidentaly obsucred ot getting dragged out of the screen
<aru_s> 3.5?
<aru_s> I think its under the login part of the system settings
<rcintra> shadeslayer: what if i want to keep the widgets at the bottom of the screen? is it no possible?
<aru_s> haven't touched it for ages
<shadeslayer> rcintra: never tried that...
<shadeslayer> rcintra: then the taskbar might have to go up :P
<dennister> i'll look
<rcintra> shadeslayer: actually mine is at the top :) well, that's ok, i thought it was a bug. anyways, i really appreciate your help
<shadeslayer> rcintra: no problem...
<shadeslayer> brb
<KittyBoots> I am having trouble finding the widget that Kubuntu uses to manage the network, I think that it is not installed.  What should I do to install it?
<KittyBoots> I am using Gnome
<aru_s> network management
<KittyBoots> I am in a Gnome session because I can not connect to internet with KDE
<shadeslayer> KittyBoots: install knetworkmanager
<aru_s> kitty: if you can start knetworkmanager or networkmanager (the gnome version) you should be able to connect
<shadeslayer> KittyBoots: also run " sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop " to ensure you have all KDE packages
<KittyBoots> I'll do that
<aru_s> ^ indeed
<dennister> aru_s: k, i set session manager to start with clean session, and am rebooting into new kernels from updates
<dennister> correction, after all those updates there's not a new kernel yet, but session manager had been set to restore previous session
<aru_s> yay
<KittyBoots> this is fun
<shadeslayer> KittyBoots: so was the package installed?
<KittyBoots> it is installing
<KittyBoots> I will try now!
<sharif> What do you use to constantly monitor your bandwidth & Net speed/traffic?
<aru_s> There's a network monitor plasmoid
<dennister> aru_s: problem 3 or 4 solved :)
<shadeslayer> btw is anyone experincing slow startup times with KDM?? my KDM starts up in like 3 secs
<dennister> no bad autostart probs
<aru_s> huzzah
 * shadeslayer goes to investigate with bum
<BluesKaj> widget-network-manager is flaky... ive said this many times in the last few weeks , install wicd
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: of course it is...its in work in the svn under playground
<aru_s> wicd is not without its own issues
<aru_s> for the best solution, go with knetworkmanager
<BluesKaj> well, aru_s , it sure works on my linux machines a hell of alot better than that widget thing does
<shadeslayer> this is whats great with linux...too many choices
<aru_s> XD
<aru_s> BluesKaj: most definitely. I'm lucky that the widget works for me
<aru_s> I'm just glad people acknowledge this as being a distro issue and not a KDE issue
<BluesKaj> anyway folks , have a good day/evening/morning ..whatever time of aday it is in your area ..sacktime here
<aru_s> gnight BluesKaj
<shadeslayer> KittyBoots: did it work?
<KittyBoots> No
<dennister> but get this: new problem since reboot, nic isn't working...icon in systray shows disconnect, no ip address from ifconfig, tried restarting with /etc/init.d/networking restart...getting permission denied errors :(
<KittyBoots> knetworkmanager is already the newest version.
<shadeslayer> KittyBoots: can you see the widget?
<KittyBoots> It wont start
<dennister> of course, the updates got stuck so had to do a dpkg --confiure -a, so that might be the problem...updates
<shadeslayer> KittyBoots: what wont start?
<KittyBoots> When I add it to the to the tool bar it dosent stay
<KittyBoots> how can I start Knetwtorkmanager without using the widget?
<shadeslayer> KittyBoots: hmm....ive gtg right now...hope someone else can clear this
<aru_s> Kitty: do you have knetworkmanager installed?
<KittyBoots> yes
<aru_s> open a terminal
<KittyBoots> How do I start it?
<KittyBoots> ok
<aru_s> and type: knetworkmanager
<aru_s> then hit enter
<KittyBoots> I will try it, I am in gnome so I have to log out and into a different session
<dennister> should udev be a system service that starts up at boot?
<aru_s> yes
<dennister> thx...just waiting for all these past updates to actually be installed...a few packages are still failing the setup :(
<dennister> what about resolvconf?
<wizz> hi
<wizz> hola
<wizz> hay alguien hay?
<dennister> resolveconf isn't even listed in system services on this, my favourite machine
<dennister> and udev was not configured to start at boot on this one, either
<KittyBoots> I can get knetworkmanager to start but it will not connect to my router?
<KittyBoots> How do I resolve the problem?
<aru_s> are you using wireless, or are you wired?
<dennister> this is really wierd...why the nic doesn't wanna work all of a sudden
<calamari> hi
<calamari> what happened to kpdf in intrepid?
<KittyBoots> aru_s wireless
<calamari> should I be using something else now?
<aru_s> calamari: Okular
<aru_s> KittyBoots: did it work under Gnome?
<KittyBoots> I have not tried
<calamari> aru_s: I'll check it out, thanks
<KittyBoots> it works with Gnome
<aru_s> hmm
<aru_s> you pulled kubuntu-desktop?
<KittyBoots> yes
<KittyBoots> What is the command to start the newtorkmanager that gnome uses, I can try that one in kde
<aru_s> try just plain ol networkmanager
<jussi01> KittyBoots: nm-applet
<KittyBoots> cool I'll try it
<Guest68103> It is driving me crazy.
<Guest68103> Does anyone know how to get sound to work with Kubuntu 9.04?
<aru_s> it works for me
<jussi01> Guest68103: elaborate please, which sound card, what steps have you followed?
<Guest68103> I have been going through page after page of tips, hits, fixes etc and I get nothing.
<deusr> hi
<dennister> ok, nic is working again, but i'm in dependency hell with problematic updates, dpkg --configure -a isn't working, neither is apt-get install -f...what's that long comand with fuser or something?
<deusr> anyone know tell me because kubuntu is with 4 packages, kernel, and not block updates?
<aru_s> Deusr: could you rephrase that?
<deusr> aru_s, whats ?
<deusr> linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic
<rudi_> oh, you are talking about blocked updates...
<deusr> 4 updates blocked
<deusr> rudi_, yes
<aru_s> on a command line you can do dist-upgrade
<aru_s> as in: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<aru_s> but those may be blocked for a reason
<aru_s> so I'd avoid doing that unless you really need the kernel updates
<deusr> aru_s, thanks
<rudi_> yes,probably blocked for a reason, give it time
<KittyBoots> STILL NOT WORKING AGGG!!!!
<KittyBoots> how do i diaplay a list of running applications
<KittyBoots> I need to killall firefox but it is not working
<aru_s> if you're using firefox 3.5, you need to do killall firefox-3.5
<rudi_> pkill?
<rudi_> just do pkill firefox
<aru_s> or just xkill then point and click :-)
<rudi_> or go into system monitor and end process =)
<aru_s> Or take an electromagnet to your hard drive
<rudi_> hehe
<KittyBoots> what is the command to display all processes?
<rudi_> ps aux | less
<rudi_> or  ps -A
<aru_s> ps -ef
<rudi_> kittyboots what exactly is your problem
<dennister> aru_s: i've got a real problem now...bloody dependency hell now has caused the machine to finish loading neither gnome or kde
<aru_s> ouch
<aru_s> does it dump you to a login shell?
<aru_s> try removing kubuntu-desktop and then reinstalling it
<dennister> actually, it doesn't, i get login screen, and in the rare occasions when it actually goes past the password step, it's just a solid blue
<dennister> i'm going into recovery mode
<dennister> at one point it told me doc-base was the first big problem, and so corrupt I should reinstall it, so I did, but it's still trying to setup and install the old doc-base, too, and all the other (20?) packages that depend on doc-base
<aru_s> it might be worth it to reinstall from the disc
<dennister> actually, i just thought i'd try the 'dpkg repair broken packages' option...Noooooooooo
<aru_s> won't overwrite the home dir if you don't reformat
<dennister> user brought it here this eve, along with another one I have to do a whole install on, and it had some minor problems...I just don't have time to do a new reinstall for the first box, too
<aru_s> you dont need to watch the install...
<dennister> oh, yes i will :(
<dennister> i typically use a certain method...using mini.iso so less can go wrong, but do a lot of extras for my users that take time
<dennister> I don't want to give him back less than what he came here with
<patricio> olas
<patricio> alguien?
<DaskreeCH> dennister: Hello
<dennister> sorry, was out for a cig, and magically the dependency hell is fixed :)
<DaskreeCH> i HATES that
<DaskreeCH> It's the most aggravating thing
<dennister> i forgot to reinstall the ubuntu-desktop, which was removed after I followed direction to purge the problematic doc-base
<dennister> really
<dennister> now to restart so kde and gnome can be tested
<dennister> who knows, with all the updates maybe the remaining annoyances will be fixed, too
<jdcnyc> k
<dennister> I really want to start the next box, with at least the base system and xubuntu started before I hit the sack...will finish up in the morning
<jdcnyc> I clone a Hardy Heron parttion to the second half of the same hard drive. Ibex isn't booting correctly. What's the best way to remove that Ibex partition and make Heron bootable?
<DaskreeCH> dennister: You are using the alternate CD ?
<DaskreeCH> jdcnyc: You don't need to remove Ibex just point Grub at the kernel on hardy
<jdcnyc> Isn't Grub fully associated with Ibex?
<dennister> DaskreeCH: I haven't started the new install yet, i'm just trying to fix a user's 'working' system...seemed minor things, but then updates...
<DaskreeCH> jdcnyc: Grub isn't associated with *anything* outside of some *nix type kernel that can take parameters
<dennister> nope...kde & gnome weren't fixed...was able to install vlc, but login screen hung after entering password
<DaskreeCH> dennister: what does ~/.xsession-errors say?
<DaskreeCH>  also if you are using the alternate CD to install might as well get it running
<dennister> haven't checked that yet, back in recovery mode
<jdcnyc> DaskreeCH: Sounds like a very good plan. I boot Hardy by typing EXIT<cr> during the Ibex bootup, so maybe there is kernel parameter for the Hardy parition. THANKS!
<dennister> also want to do the remaining 124 upgrades
<dennister> apt-get install update?
<dennister> no, upgrade
<DaskreeCH> jdcnyc: If the grub is obeying the parameters set in the Ibex partition just copy over the /boot/grub/menu.lst from hardy
<DaskreeCH> dennister: try dist-upgrade
<dennister> wouldn't that start the intrepid or ibix process? don't want those, just to keep hardy
<dennister> upgrade worked
<DaskreeCH> dennister: Maybe I'd need to know jdcnyc's partition layout but it's pretty simple to swap out the default
<jdcnyc> DaskreeCH: Thanks. I'll copy the older grub setup.
<jdcnyc> The partitioning is simple: hda1 has bootable defective Ibex, hda2 has reliable older Heron and a small swap file.
<dennister> well, this had better fix most of it...from what I remember before the dependency hell broke out, the main remaining thing is to fix the cd burner errors when I try to play an audio cd with it
<DaskreeCH> hda2 cannot hold swap and heron
<dennister> jdcnyc: he's right, swap is always a partition by itself
<jdcnyc> I failed to explain hda2 holds Heron. There's a swap file in it's own partiton. And that's about it.
<dennister> what's confusing is that there's no such thing as 'swap *file*'
<jdcnyc> I stand corrected: Swap partition.
<dennister> sorry to be a picky one :)
<DaskreeCH> dennister: actually there is You can do it but it's really unlikely
<dennister> ok, u know more than I DaskreeCH
<DaskreeCH> dennister: No need to be sorry partitions are not something you want to be fuzzy on when you are making changes to how a system boots
<DaskreeCH> jdcnyc: First thing of course is to make a backup of the Ibex files you are going to change
<dennister> yeah, that's true, this computing stuff requires precision when it comes to partitions
<jdcnyc> I'm planning on editing /etc/x11/xorg.conf as Ibex boots to a login screen where the keyboard and mouse don't work. But for now, I need to get things done with heron.
<jdcnyc> I'm aware others have the frozen Ibex login screen, but it was working fine for weeks. So, editing configuration files might work, or not.
<DaskreeCH> jdcnyc: back up the config you have and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<zarakolik> YARDIM!!!
<zarakolik> TÜRKÇE BİLEN BİRİSİ YOKMU?
<jdcnyc> DaskreeCH: If the configuration isn't working and all data was copied to the Heron partition, why bother backing anything up? I'm this close to just wiping that partition away and write off this version of Kubuntu.
<DaskreeCH> jdcnyc: Well what you want is to make sure that grub is booting from hardy
<DaskreeCH> actually
<DaskreeCH> !grub | jdcnyc
<ubottu> jdcnyc: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dennister> ok, rebooted after all the updates were done, but it's taking too long after login screen was inputted with password
<DaskreeCH> That should walk you through and you should be fine
<DaskreeCH> dennister: jump to a tty and see if something is hung
<dennister> and I started the other box in the other room
<dennister> alt-f#, right? that's not working
<DaskreeCH> if nothing is taking an obscene amount of Mem/CPU then try sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop && startx
<DaskreeCH> dennister: alt+ctrl+F#
<dennister> oops,...i don't use that much
<DaskreeCH> F7 is back to X
<dennister> yep, lots of -bash: /dev/null: permission denied
<dennister> what to do?
<DaskreeCH> dennister: sorry what was that?
<DaskreeCH> you logged in and got kicked back out?
<dennister> got to tty and were lots of "-bash: /dev/null: permission denied
<DaskreeCH> can you login there?
<dennister> yes, i had to login on tty
<dennister> and got the ^^ after login before i got user prompt back
<DaskreeCH> Alright you say bash /dev/null on login or before you lagged in?
<DaskreeCH> ah
<DaskreeCH> something is wrong there
<dennister> no kidding :)
<DaskreeCH> run top and see what's using up CPU
<dennister> lots of stuff by root
<dennister> not to familiar with top feedback
<dennister> hold on...need to check other machine
<zarakolik> TÜRKÇE BİLEN BİRİ YOKMU!
<DaskreeCH> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<DaskreeCH> dennister: The top item is which process? How much CPU is it using?
<dennister> DaskreeCH: that's hard to say, the top item keeps changing
<DaskreeCH> dennister: Ok that's good
<dennister> sometimes it's root user, very high virt number, by xorg
<DaskreeCH> can you install pastebinit ?
<dennister> probably, just hold a sec, is it the high virt number that's the important info?
<DaskreeCH> I would like to see the errors in ~/.xsession-errors
<DaskreeCH> dennister: partly but the number under CPU% is the one I'm interested in
<DaskreeCH> High memory usage won't kill progress if you wait you;ll see a desktop High CPU usage will stop anything from moving foward
<DaskreeCH> q to get out of top if you don't know
<dennister> ok, installing pastebinit...
<DaskreeCH> just run pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors
<dennister> well xorg, top and kjournald are all using 0,7 of cpu
<dennister> http://pastebin.com/f38a629f5
<Shdwdrgn> just upgraded kubuntu from hardy to jaunty, reinstalled kde3.5... mostly up and running again, but scrolling in firefox is abysmally slow.  Any suggestions?
<Shdwdrgn> desktop effects are turned off
<DaskreeCH> dennister: Looks like your dbus is not there
<DaskreeCH> dennister: does sudo apt-get dist-upgrade say anything ?
<DaskreeCH> Shdwdrgn: Justi n Firefox?
<Shdwdrgn> so far
<Shdwdrgn> I had  bad problem getting kde to come back up... have an older ati card, read there's a lot of problems in xorg1.6
<Shdwdrgn> thunderbird seems to scroll just fine
<Shdwdrgn> oh, and smooth-scrolling is off in firefox
<dennister> yes, seems 4 packages were held back, but I can install them now linux-generic, restricted modules headers...
<DaskreeCH> Shdwdrgn: Oh yeah >_<
<DaskreeCH> how old?
<dennister> DaskreeCH: installing them now
<DaskreeCH> dennister: ok
<Shdwdrgn> radeon 2400
<DaskreeCH> check to see if it's one of the problem abandoned cards. Though I think the radeon driver should cover that
<Shdwdrgn> running a dual display.  Used to have a pair of nvidia's, but one died recently, and every time I did an upgrade, I had to re-run the nvidia setup util.
<Shdwdrgn> video playback looks fine as well... so far only firefox seems affected
<Shdwdrgn> ok here's another issue... dragging windows around is choppy as well.
<dennister> DaskreeCH: rebooted into new kernel, same issue, am in tty
<dennister> tried installing dbus, but was told it was already the newest version
<dennister> probably just not running, so I need to get it running from tty i guesss
<dennister> DaskreeCH: can u tell me how?
<DaskreeCH> dennister: hold on try sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop && startx
<DaskreeCH> Shdwdrgn: KDE3 ?
<Shdwdrgn> yes
<DaskreeCH> Is resizing windows choppy?
<dennister> DaskreeCH: k, tried you line, only using 'gdm' instead of 'kdm' and that killed the running xorg, but I got: can't create /dev/null permission deniedpermission denied
<Shdwdrgn> nope, resizing kwrite works pretty smooth, but dragging the whole window around is choppy.
<dennister> going out for a smoke, bbk in 5
<joseph_> any freelance web programmers out there?
<joseph_> i want to buy your services
<dennister> DaskreeCH: k, back, would switching from gdm to kdm do the trick?
<joseph_> i need a website
<DaskreeCH> joseph_: Wrong room
<Shdwdrgn> DaskreeCH, doing a page-down in firefox responds immediately as well, it's only scrolling with mouse or arrow keys that is slow
<joseph_> what room should i go toi?
<DaskreeCH> dennister: Not if dbus isn't starting. Try running startx to see what it does
<DaskreeCH> Shdwdrgn: Using kwin or compiz?
<DaskreeCH> joseph_: ##linux ?
<Shdwdrgn> nope
<Shdwdrgn> just the basic desktop
<DaskreeCH> umm ok which wm ?
<Shdwdrgn> kde3.5/xorg
<Shdwdrgn> sorry, is kwin the defult wm?
<Shdwdrgn> I'm NOT using compiz
<dennister> DaskreeCH: i did try, but it just flashed, and gave me error: (long list) ending with line: /usr/bin/startx line 176 /dev/null: Permission Denied
<DaskreeCH> ok kwin then
<DaskreeCH> dennister: ok what's the history of this machine?
<Shdwdrgn> ok one more piece... in thunderbird, scrolling through the list of emails works great, but when I open a long email and try to scroll through it, same results as in FF
<dennister> gave it to user in dec; he had difficulties at first with his hub, getting an ip address, solved that a little while ago, then had problem with sound, brought it back with his daughter's (other machine i'm working on); preliminary problems were solved, haldaemon with media, sound (parts of his mixer had been turned all the way down), then real problems started when I tried doing almost 300 updates
<dennister> doc-base had probs,  that caused the dependency hell, got it fixed, then more updates, then can't get back into x
<dennister> done
<dennister> user's actually a really great guy, not a dummy by any means, his whole family now wants to go linux-only
<Shdwdrgn> gonna test removing the fglrx driver, brb
<dennister> DaskreeCH: any advice to get this dbus runnig?
<DaskreeCH> dennister: how much stuff do they install themselves?
<DaskreeCH> dennister: oh also which version of Kubuntu is this?
<dennister> they don't install much themselves, michael is of the belief: if it's not broke, don't fix it and he's only had ip address/ internet a couple of weeks
<dennister> kubuntu hardy
<dennister> but xubuntu and gnome are also installed, using gdm
<DaskreeCH> can you loginto Gnome?
<dennister> so no wonder he didn't do almost 300 updates
<DaskreeCH> :-)
<DaskreeCH> where is the system now? still in startx mode ?
<dennister> still in refusing-to-do-startx modei doubt i can get into gnome, but will reboot and try
<DaskreeCH> dennister: No need to reboot
<dennister> k...?
<DaskreeCH> ctrl+C on startx and run sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<DaskreeCH> on the login screen press alt+T and choose gnome
<DaskreeCH> or gdm start
<DaskreeCH> whichevr
<DaskreeCH> ctrl+C can be written as ^C by the way
<DaskreeCH> so if you see me say ^D or something that's what it means
<dennister> remember, I normally use gdm on this machine over kdm, so when I tried  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start it gave me same old problem: enter username, passwrod, and it freezes
<dennister> I can't get into any of xubuntu, kubuntu, or ubuntu
<DaskreeCH> ok yeah your dbus needs to get sorted out
<DaskreeCH> you can try remove --purge it
<DaskreeCH> but that's going to dump a LOT of packages
<dennister> well, i can always put them back with ubuntu-desktop and the like
<DaskreeCH> well sure then
<DaskreeCH> sudo apt-get remove dbus --purge
<dennister> 136 packages
<DaskreeCH> then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop
<DaskreeCH> that's all?
<dennister> the other system's almost done, lol
<DaskreeCH> :-D
<DaskreeCH> Told you to start it
<dennister> actually, i think i forgot the --purge
<DaskreeCH> I've 189 packages to remove here
<dennister> i'm tired :(
<DaskreeCH> dennister: --purge is probably better for this problem
<dennister> yeah, like i said, i forgot
<DaskreeCH> Yeah I have to get up in a few hours to drive into the country
<dennister> and i'm trying to start a nonprofit here....tons of work
<dennister> as far as the other machine is concerned i've got so much friggin hardware here i didn't think i could use the semi-setup in the other room for the other machine
<DaskreeCH> I'm normally surprised by how unfussy Linux is to get things done
<DaskreeCH> normally I just need A CPU Ram Keyboard and net
<dennister> yeah, normally, but every once in a while you get huge messes like this
<DaskreeCH> More or less when I hit like 60-80 updates I always use dist-upgrade instead of upgrade
<dennister> a server I'm very excited about was delivered at the same time as these 3 machines of my client's and I haven't even had a chance to turn it on yet
<DaskreeCH> much smarter about not just cocking things up
<DaskreeCH> sounds lke you and the server have a nice weekend lined up :-D
<dennister> they picked it up for me across town...the builder really knows her stuff, and this was her home server...huge scsi drives...
<Nameless_au> hi. i'm trying to install kdm4 themes, but no matter what i try to do it says it's an invalid kdm theme. what do i do to install it?
<seraphim> hi
<dennister> never mind the weekend, after I get these two sytems outa here tomorrow aft, and orient/tutor the new user in that family, another guy's coming over to put a debian lamp and pxe install server on this hardware server
<seraphim> I'm the only one or sombody else uses ldap authentication with kubuntu ?
<DaskreeCH> Nameless_au: where are you getting them from
<Nameless_au> DaskreeCH: kde-look.org
<DaskreeCH> Nameless_au: Ok which one?
<Nameless_au> i know i'm just doing something wrong
<Nameless_au> i just dunno what lol
<DaskreeCH> seraphim: Doubtful you are the only one but I'm guessing you have a question?
<seraphim> no, I'm just talking
<Nameless_au> DaskreeCH: any of them, but circuit blue in particular
<seraphim> DaskreeCH: aus der schweit ?
<dennister> well, it is purging config files, so maybe i didn't forget the --purge switch after all...the other machine now has xubuntu, ubuntu, and now kubuntu is being installed
<dennister> along with all the restricted-extras
<DaskreeCH> dennister: Hardy or jaunty?
<Nameless_au> dennister: you could of done it all in one distro
<dennister> hardry
<veck> how do i install yhe auth key for 4.3 rc 2?
<veck> cannot seem to import it to software sources any way to add it from command?
<dennister> for newbies i think lts and kde3.5 is better choice
<dennister> i tried jaunty a bit, but decided I'd wait for the maintenance release
<veck> not what i ASKED!
<DaskreeCH> veck: He wasn't speaking to you. please wait for someone to respond
<DaskreeCH> dennister: maintenance releae?
<veck> DaskreeCH: SRY HE DIDNT STATE WHO HE WAS TALKING TO
<dennister> yeah, like hardy was lousy at first until 8.04.1 came out
<veck> DaskreeCH: oops caps
<DaskreeCH> dennister: only lts versions get those releases.
<dennister> well, as i said, for newbies...they feel more comfortable with a k/start button
<dennister> jaunty was quite gorgeous tho, i have to admit
<DaskreeCH> Kde 4 has a k start button :)
<DaskreeCH> but youare servicing it if you feel more comfortable with giving them KDE 3 please go ahead
<dennister> yeah, yeah...i have 3.5 and 4 here, but the way the menus work in 4 will be confusing to toehrs
<DaskreeCH> !kde3 | Oh Should mention this dennister
<ubottu> Oh Should mention this dennister: Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<DaskreeCH> dennister: tried right clicking and selecting Classic menu?
<dennister> oh, ok...i thought kde wanted to stop supporting3.5, and had been dropped from k/ubuntu since intrepid
<dennister> oh, so 3.5 is possible with intrepid and jaunty?
<DaskreeCH> veck: https://edge.launchpad.net/+help/soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html
<dennister> it's still a risk tho, to use a non LTS version...i was really ticked off when they stopped supporting gutsy so soon
<DaskreeCH> veck: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports you can click on what's this to get the above page
<DaskreeCH> Jaunty
<DaskreeCH> None semi official for Ibex AFAIK
<veck> DaskreeCH: thank you
<DaskreeCH> There are 3rd party ones but the packages conflict with the offical ones. The Jaunty one noted above works flawlessly with the official ones
<DaskreeCH> Not so much wanting to remove KDE 3 as not having anything in the manner of resources to handle two desktops
<DaskreeCH> veck: you are welcome
<DaskreeCH> dennister: I'll try to hang around for 10 more minutes
<dennister> ok, finally reinstalling, but dbus, dbus-x11, ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop only added up to 129 packages instead of 136
<dennister> DaskreeCH: ok, i think that's all i can stay awake for too...othe machines almost done
<DaskreeCH> yeah most likely they added some little apps that they will have to notice are missing and reinstall
<dennister> it's kinda wild that installing happens faster than the purging did
<DaskreeCH> yeah well you have to be careful when scrubbing to make sure you don't do anything rash
<DaskreeCH> installing is just following a scriptto drop files in certain places
<dennister> yeah, well, i think i've been futsing around with this long enough :P
<dennister> well i just saw dbus being started :)
<DaskreeCH> I think that it was started before
<DaskreeCH> it just wasn't allowing anything to bind to it
<dennister> ah, ok, well we shall see before too long I hope
<dennister> setting up gnome-user-gruide seems to be taking awhile
<DaskreeCH> it's lots of little files
<seraphim> arte there some real kubuntu developers online ?
<DaskreeCH> seraphim: Why ldap?
<seraphim> hmm ?
<DaskreeCH> yes
<seraphim> ldap is for authentication in our companie
<seraphim> I use it for heterogen  networking, linux and windows wit one single point of useraccount administration
<DaskreeCH> Good anwser
<seraphim> thanks
<dennister> DaskreeCH: yeah, but i do get worried when one file takes forever to setup
<seraphim> what ?
<COm_BOY> I guys. .. i cant hear audio in my Kubuntu  8.04 ...
<DaskreeCH> dennister: I tend to make sandwiches when things install so I don't do that
<seraphim> the problem is the (k) ubuntu network manager
<DaskreeCH> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<COm_BOY> yesterday it was working fine.. some other guy used my PC ...... and i think the problem occured from there !!!!
<DaskreeCH> seraphim: which version of Kubuntu ?
<seraphim> 9.04
<DaskreeCH> COm_BOY: and they didn't just mute kmix ?
<DaskreeCH> seraphim: What's the machine used for?
<dennister> other machine is done...i think i need to eat something or i'll never be able to sleep
<DaskreeCH> dennister: Have tea
<COm_BOY> tno KMIX is working fine
<DaskreeCH> you really don't want to eat and sleep righ after
<COm_BOY> KMIX has audio fulll
<DaskreeCH> and none of the mute checkboxes are ticked?
<dennister> my stomach is so empty i don't think tea will cut it :)
<COm_BOY> thanks working fine now
<COm_BOY> but the Voice has some problem , i willl adjust it
<DaskreeCH> COm_BOY: Glad to help
<DaskreeCH> dennister: Ok but I think you'd be quite surprised
<seraphim> a working linux ldap client needs to have
<seraphim> first : network - sometimes there is no network after boot because the network manager wort no propperly
<seraphim> second : the home shares are mountet via nfs. so no network -> no nfs-home -> no login
<seraphim> third : nscd is not working witout network -> no authent
<seraphim> this means, the network manager is grap for buisnes networks because it come to late
<FloodBotK1> seraphim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DaskreeCH> You'd have to have a good breakfast though
<seraphim> can you read my last writing ?
<DaskreeCH> seraphim: all good points. what's the time where you are?
<seraphim> the machine is used for office working
<dennister> peanut butter mmmmmm
<seraphim> time ? its 9.05 in the morning
<DaskreeCH> seraphim: I'd say try upgrade to KDE 4.3 the network manager is a lot more capable but your setup does require some consideration
<dennister> anyway, i'm going to say good night here...and u should, too DaskreeCH :)
<dennister> thanks for all your help
<seraphim> for 2 years, in /etc/network/interfaces I was able to configure a network device. but now, the networkmanager starts after ifup and delete the alrady found devices and make some mistyery sthings
<DaskreeCH> seraphim: ok then can you file a bug on the network manager and state the situation and that you are willing to work with the team to get it resolved. Then join #kubuntu-devel and state you are having issues with ldap nfs and the network manager and give the URL to the bug
<DaskreeCH> Most people are sleeping now but they will get in contact with you
<DaskreeCH> dennister: Damn you I want PBJ now :(
<DaskreeCH> dennister: has it finished installing?
<DaskreeCH> seraphim: don't use NM then is a quick solution
<dennister> nope, it was getting hung at spots, so I'll have to babysit, ctrlc, and then do a fix
<DaskreeCH> how do you know it was hung?
<DaskreeCH> you can run a sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get -f install
<dennister> i would, but it's still trying to setup other stuff
<DaskreeCH> dennister: right then I'm off :)
<dennister> sorry, misread you...good night
<Shdwdrgn> need help with xorg.conf dual-head setup?  ATI radeon card, the fglrx drivers gave me speed problems.  Trying to use the rdeon driver now, but I can't seem to get dual-head to work.
<Shdwdrgn> best I managed was the kde screen on one monitor, and a generic screen on the other
<seraphim> anyone here to explame me some details
<Mamarok> !ask | seraphim
<ubottu> seraphim: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<seraphim> about bug reports. where is the right place to send it. is there a kubuntu bug report repository or is everything based on the ubuntu platform
<seraphim> im asking again... about community : is everything for kubuntu based on the ubuntu bug repositories ?
<Blizzz> seraphim: bugs.launchpad.net
<leaf-sheep> I use Gnome for about a year.  I'm experimenting with KDE4.  Can you suggest the good packages for Internet, Video Player, AIM, IRC, etc.  I know you guys don't always use default-kde-packages.
<khaije|amalt> internet: aurora, video player: dragon/kaffeine, irc: konversation
<anaxa> greetings
<khaije|amalt> many of the apps in kde are in the process of migrating from kde3 to kde4, so what might be typical defaults are skewered a little to present an all-kde4 default install
<anaxa> after long search and digging i end up here for help with pulsaudio in kde4. i keep having problems to disable the annoying POKE sound of some applications.
<leaf-sheep> Ahh.
<anaxa> i hope someone can help me out?
<ikonia> anaxa: with what ?
<anaxa> like with compiz or nvidia control pannel, when i click OK buttons
<anaxa> this while all KDE notification sounds are disabled
<anaxa> and pulsaudio control itself
<anaxa> pidgin does it too, anoying drum sound on ever button
 * anaxa is frustrated
<KlavKalashj_> hm, why is the default location "documents"? When opening tilda, it opens in /home/oscar/documents... and if some program calls the filemanager it also opens there
<KlavKalashj_> can I change it anywhere?
<leaf-sheep> I take it that cryptsetup (crypto_LUKS) does not work on KDE4?
<leaf-sheep> I plugged in the external HDD. It shows up. I toggle the HDD and it prompts me for password. I type in. Nothing. Repeat. Repeat.
<leaf-sheep> Ahh. Solved.
<mobi-sheep> !bug | mobi-sheep
<ubottu> mobi-sheep, please see my private message
<ForeverSmurf> hello
<ForeverSmurf> how do I get a list of all install packages from the command line?
<ForeverSmurf> in plain text
<llutz> ForeverSmurf: dpkg -l|grep ^ii
<leaf-sheep> Err if I want to file a bug for Kubuntu, will that be under Ubuntu?
<ForeverSmurf> thank you llutz
<dwarder__> how do you access ext3 from dual boot windows XP?
<dwarder__> all of this http://www.howtoforge.com/access-linux-partitions-from-windows doesn't work for me
<sidus> Greetings, i would know how i can remove totally Gnome with it's libraries, i have not so much space in my hd and i use kde for my activities PS. I'm sorry for my English
<ka> dwarder__: Strange  http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html always worked for me...
<ka> dwarder__: Doesn't work with ext4 though...
<ka> sidus: really you can't in my experience. You will almost always need some gnome libraries for firefox for instance...
<KlavKalashj_> wtf
<KlavKalashj_> how do I make a screenshot in kde? :P
<dwarder__> KlavKalashj_: use camera ;)
<KlavKalashj_> dwarder__: rofl :P
<KlavKalashj_> isn't there any app... like Skreenshot or something :P
<dwarder__> ka: total commander plugin worked for me
<Mamarok> KlavKalashj_: ksnapshot
<KlavKalashj_> Mamarok: is it installed by default?
<Mamarok> KlavKalashj_: well, try launching it from Alt+F2, you will see
<KlavKalashj_> Mamarok: ah, thanks!
<KlavKalashj_> I had it :)
<KlavKalashj_> Strange it is not mapped to the print screen button
<Mamarok> KlavKalashj_: it's not part of the default installation, so of course not
<KlavKalashj_> it is not?
<Mamarok> KlavKalashj_: you can add the shortcut yourself
<KlavKalashj_> So why did I have it? :)
<Mamarok> KlavKalashj_: well, aptitude show ksnapshot tells me it is not installed automaticallay, hence no, but easy to isntall
<KlavKalashj_> Mamarok: Hm, I see. How do I map it then?
<Mamarok> KlavKalashj_: some other package has isntalled it then
<Mamarok> KlavKalashj_: right click on the Blue Menu button, choose Menu Editor
<Mamarok> then in "Graphics" go to ksnapshot and open the Advanced tab
<Mamarok> there you click on the shortcut, then press the PrtScreen button
<Mamarok> then restart KDE and you are done
<Mamarok> oh, save the Menu settings, of course
<KlavKalashj_> Mamarok: oh, thanks man :)
<Mamarok> KlavKalashj_: you are welcome :)
<mobi-sheep> Any KSolitare games?
<Mamarok> mobi-sheep: kKpatience
<Mamarok> it's part of the kdegames meta-package
<Mamarok> kpatience even
<mobi-sheep> Mamarok: Thanks. I'm learning how to use KDE.  Been using Gnome for a year. :)
<mobi-sheep> And already filed a first KDE bug. >_>
<mobi-sheep> /my first KDE bug/
<Mamarok> mobi-sheep: what bug?
<mobi-sheep> Mamarok: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/399649
<Mamarok> not really a bug, cryptsetup is just not installed by default
<mobi-sheep> Well, yes -- but lack of information.
<mobi-sheep> I even typed passphrase in.  Why did I do that if it wasn't going to work?
<mobi-sheep> I mean... lack of notification, not information.  Well both.
<Mamarok> mobi-sheep: yeah, a notification should pop up indeed, hence a bug, but you should change the description to "Missing notification ..." or such
<mobi-sheep> I like how Konsole is.  Bottom tabs.  Easier than top tabs, I suppose. :)
<Mamarok> mobi-sheep: that's probably a mattor of personal taste, and you can change the tab position anyway
<mobi-sheep> Props to KDE developers.  I now think all Ubuntu moms should use KDE instead of Gnome.  Much cleaner and easier on transition from Window-alike experience. :o
<mobi-sheep> And Solitaires!
<Mamarok> mobi-sheep: not only moms :)
<mobi-sheep> Mamarok: Yes. Matter of personal taste and I find this easier to work with. Lol. I think I'll enjoy playing with KDE and possibly move or both. :)
<mobi-sheep> Well, my mom still use Windows XP.  It's really lagging.  256MB ram.  She even is afraid of Vista. (eg, afraid of new thing, unknown objects).
<Mamarok> well, then switch her over to KDE, but buy her some ram anyway
<mobi-sheep> Mamarok: Anything useful (eg, kde packages) I should know about?
<said> hi
<said> hi
<said> hello evry bqdy
<Mamarok> mobi-sheep: nothing in particular, but 1 Gb of Ram is not a luxury for a modern Desktop IMHO
<Mamarok> mobi-sheep: get hold of a Kubuntu 9.04 CD and install it
<valgaav> mobi-sheep:  kgtk is a very nice thing  http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=36077 if  you like consistent desktop experience but must use some gtk apps anyway
<said> how I can learn more about linux kubuntu
<mobi-sheep> valgaav: I'm using Shiro(Firefox) + XChat.
<mobi-sheep> said: Be more specific, please. :)
<mobi-sheep> said: I'm learning KDE right now. :P
<valgaav> mobi-sheep: I would also install Smplayer ASAP as it's the best linux player
<mobi-sheep> Will do.
<Mamarok> valgaav: I think you miss the point...
<mobi-sheep> It's front-end for mplayer.  Hmm.
<Mamarok> mobi-sheep: use Konqueror as default browser, if you have Java installed it should work correctly
<valgaav> Mamarok:  why ?
<said> how I can learn more about linux kubuntu
<Mamarok> mobi-sheep: also, upgrade the default Amarok to 2.1.1 from the backports, 2.0.2 is quite old
<mobi-sheep> Mamarok: Well, I like Firefox plugins.
<Mamarok> valgaav: suggestion external packages is not a recommendation in this channel, the default apps run quite well
<mobi-sheep> Dragon ran H264 just fine for me.
<Mamarok> said: you can check the documentation on the website: http://kubuntu.org
<said> thank you Mamarok
<Mamarok> mobi-sheep: oh, and use the xine backend, avoid pulseaudio and gstreamer until further notice, there are too many bugs currently with those and phonon
<valgaav> Mamarok:  I really wouldn't agree about that ... for example konqueror just doesn't work with a lot of webpages... that's why next kubuntu will have arora right ?
<Mamarok> valgaav: I doubt that, Arora has too many bugs right now, doesn't work well for me, Konqueror works much better
<mobi-sheep> Err, I can't run Firefox 3.0 + Firefox 3.5 in KDE.  Do I need.. KGtk (Use KDE Dialogs in GTK Apps).
<valgaav> you do not need it
<valgaav> it's just for people who hat gtk file dialogs
<valgaav> hat = hate
<valgaav> btw what's the problem firefox works for me just fne
 * mobi-sheep opens Firefox and wait briefly... as it silently close itself in the taskbar.
<Mamarok> mobi-sheep: then something could be missing in the installation, or another instance is running already
<valgaav> also when installing firefox you should use do it from command line with " apt-get --no-install-recommends
<valgaav>  install firefox
<valgaav> ups paste didn't work ... "apt-get --no-install-recommends install firefox'   with that firefox will not install ubufox and all the gnome dependencies
<mobi-sheep> valgaav: Solved.
<mobi-sheep> valgaav: I didn't try your command btw. :P
<mobi-sheep> It didn't get along with my .mozilla so I tried a clean one.
<barbapa> hello
<barbapa> I have a little bug, I got this kind of pop-up : "Starting KTTSD Failed". What can I do, please?
<xocolate> help! I need change my resolution to 1024x768 at X
<mobi-sheep> barbapa: Seems like it's for KDE Text-To-Speech System.  You need that?  If not, you could toggle it off.  It's my guess.
<xocolate> help! I need change my resolution to 1024x768 at X, but when I do this, the monitor turns off
<Mamarok> xocolate: we need some more information: what is the current resolution?
<Mamarok> and how do you change the settings?
<etfb> I've used Amarok, and I have to say: all those people who rave about it are on crack.  It's hideous.  It's slow, it's clunky, and a feature like the ability to browse my music collection seems to be totally beyond it.  Horrible.  So: what's the alternative?  is there a music player that works in Kubuntu and doesn't crash on startup just because I have a few dozen gigabytes of music files?
<KlavKalashj> etfb: why don't use mpd with some nice frontend?
<bazhang> etfb, then try something else; there are a number to choose from
<KlavKalashj> etfb: mpd really is a great thing
<etfb> bazhang: I have no doubt.  However, any time anyone asks on any forum indexed by Google, the answer is always "but Amarok is lovely I don't understand the question OW MY BRAIN HURTZ" which is not terribly helpful.
<etfb> KlavKalashj: Thank you: I'll look it up.
<bazhang> etfb, well complaining about is not going to make it more to your liking, choose something else--let me get a partial list for you
<bazhang> !players | etfb check this
<ubottu> etfb check this: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<KlavKalashj> wow, cool bot :)
<etfb> Gives me a place to start, anyhow.  Thank you.
<xocolate> mamarok: K > system settings > display
<[-Haza-]> How can i set my KDE to have one taskbar per desktop?#
<[-Haza-]> Instead of sharing the one taskbar for all desktops?
<[-Haza-]> KDE 4.2.2
<mobi-sheep> [-Haza-]: You're serious? o.O
<mobi-sheep> [-Haza-]: I found it!
<mobi-sheep> [-Haza-]: Right-click on the panel. Under Filters, click "Only show tasks from the current desktop" -- I have been using KDE for few hours now. :P
<Hirato> I've a fresh install of kubuntu 8.10 here; I'm curious as to why the upgrade to 9.04 installs lilo, despite the presence of grub
<[-Haza-]> mobi-sheep: Yeah ive done it before on my desktop. But im pretty sure version of Kubuntu on my desktop has more options...
<[-Haza-]> mobi-sheep: Right click only seems to brong up the options: Add Widgets, Add panel, Lock Widgets, Panel Settings and Remove this Panel
<mobi-sheep> [-Haza-]: Task Manager Setting.
<[-Haza-]> mobi-sheep: If i remember correctly i have to run some KDE update that isn't enables in the repository by default
<etfb> Right: add Audacious to the list of music players that don't work, along with Amarok.  Trying then next one...
<[-Haza-]> mobi-sheep: Task manager?
<mobi-sheep> [-Haza-]: That's what I see it when I right-click on the panel (not Windows List or any other widgets).
<[-Haza-]> mobi-sheep: Makes me think we are not using exactly the same version :) Even though i installed this about a month ago from the latest CD
<mobi-sheep> [-Haza-]: Few hours ago. :)
<mobi-sheep> I'll look what version I have.
<[-Haza-]> mobi-sheep: just click Help on any application then About KDE
<[-Haza-]> Think you will find it there
<mobi-sheep> I got it but I don't see the version.
<mobi-sheep> [-Haza-]: kubuntu-kde4-desktop for sure.
<mobi-sheep> [-Haza-]: Oh wait...
<mobi-sheep> Yup it is.
<Mamarok> xocolate: did you read all my questions?
<annma> hi
<annma> is the file /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/config/kickoffrc from KDE or added by KUbuntu?
<annma> grep in my vanilla kde install dir shows no kickofrc file
<annma> so I'd like to know if https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=200297 is KDE or KUbuntu
<annma> thanks in advance
<annma> hello?
<KlavKalashj> Is there no one except me who has troubles with facebook in newest konqueror?
<Hirato> I'm more annoying about the upgrade to 9.04 installed lilo, and the 9.04 KDE being dependant on libpulse0 which is causing all sorts of problems for me :P
<Hirato> I still don't have answers regarding the why of either
<mobi-sheep> annma: The link you posted... shows where kickoffrc can be found.
<annma> mobi-sheep: I want to know if this is specific KUbuntu
<annma> as I said I don't have such installed file on my vanilla KDE
<annma> so I want to know if this kickoffrc file is made up by KUbuntu people
<annma> and give them the bugreport
<mobi-sheep> annma: I don't know.  I'm not the developer here. It seems that the comment left by the earlier link pointed out that it's kubuntu-specific problem.
<mobi-sheep> annma: I'm sure it's Kubuntu.
<annma> someone else triaged it and sent it back to you
<annma> yup
<tolonuga> hi. if openoffice tells me (kubuntu 9.04 amd64) that it doesn't have the filter to load a png file (e.g. for a presentation) - which package is missing / what do I need to install to change that?
<Hirato> libpng sounds like a good place to start tolonuga
<tolonuga> libpng12 is already installed :(
<inch> господи какой отстой четверка!
<inch> 3.5 вещ
<felipe__> aew
<felipe__> alguem aew
<felipe__> ?
<bazhang> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<felipe__> ?
<bazhang> felipe__, /join #ubuntu-br
<felipe__> sim
<[-Haza-]> How do i increase the size of the wastebin?
<felipe__> naum
<felipe__> kubuntu
<bazhang> felipe_, both kubuntu and ubuntu in #ubuntu-br
<felipe__> ?
<felipe__> ?
<felipe__> ?
<FloodBotK1> felipe__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> felipe__, both Ubuntu and Kubuntu in #ubuntu-br
<bazhang> felipe__, /join #ubuntu-br
<felipe__> kubuntu
<bazhang> kubuntu ----> #ubuntu-br
<felipe__> estou perdidoaim nu kubuntu
<felipe__> uaihIU
<bazhang> felipe__, English here
<felipe__> BR
<bazhang> felipe__, I told you.  /join #ubuntu-br for Kubuntu BR
<felipe__> ok
<felipe__> #ubuntu-br
<mckim25> gsgafafds
<mckim25> hi
<bazhang> felipe__, /join #ubuntu-br
<bazhang> mckim25, English please
<mckim25> I'm korean
<bazhang> mckim25, if you wish a Korean channel..
<bazhang> !ko | mckim25
<ubottu> mckim25: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<felipe__> alguem do brazil aew porra
<felipe__> ?
<p_quarles> felipe__: not in this channel
<namelessjon> If I want to be able to restore my system to its state pre-upgrade, which folders should I backup beforehand?
<p_quarles> namelessjon: depends on what parts of the system you're upgrading
<namelessjon> p_quarles: kubuntu version. (from Hardy -> Jaunty)
<p_quarles> namelessjon: pretty much everything, then
<p_quarles> namelessjon: that's why it says "this cannot be undone" when you tell it to do the upgrade
<mobi-sheep> I'm not quite sure what "Show A Plamsa Dashboard" is for.
<ratts> omg someone help me.....i get this really annoying beep and it makes my ears go deaf since i have headphones on....basically like a bios beep or something....i usually get it when holding the delete key in my chat program when theres no more text to delete. please help me turn this thing off
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<Refraxx> Hello All
<shadeslayer> Refraxx: hi
<Refraxx> I have a question about the software updates.
<shadeslayer> Refraxx: shoot
<Refraxx> How do they know what my computer needs? And when it needs it?
<shadeslayer> Refraxx: thats easy..it reads them off a list ;)
<Refraxx> cool. I didn't know that.
<Refraxx> What about the "blocked" updates?
<shadeslayer> Refraxx: run sudo apt-get update...it updates the list and reads about new packages
<Refraxx> I have 4 that I cannot get download and/or delete
<martin____> \join #amarok
<shadeslayer> Refraxx: those are version upgrades..run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Refraxx> ok, I will. Thank you.
<shadeslayer> no problem
<Refraxx> .....I forgot, how do I "loggoff" of this chat?
<shadeslayer> Refraxx: /quit
<shadeslayer> Refraxx: or /part will leave this channel
<Refraxx> ahha.
<namelessjon> p_quarles: What is 'almost everything' though? I'm guessing I need /etc /boot /usr /home /lib /lib32 /root /bin /sbin and don't need /proc, /dev.  But there are a bunch of other folders in / that I'm not sure about.
<BluesKaj> namelessjon, you /proc  and /dev
<BluesKaj> need
<namelessjon> BluesKaj: Well, I need the folders there, but to restore my system, do I need the contents?
<shadeslayer> isnt /proc cleared out when the system is shut down?
<BluesKaj> namelessjon, I'm quiite sure /dev looks all your devices /drives
<shadeslayer> best to use something to image your entire HD onto a external drive and then upgrade...
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, dunno
<shadeslayer> hmmm
<BluesKaj> namelessjon, exactly what is your situation/problem , maybe there are other ways to fix it ?
<shadeslayer> [#kubuntu]
<namelessjon> BluesKaj: I'm currently running Hardy.  I want to upgrade to Jaunty.  But I'd also like to be able to go back to Hardy, should things go wrong.
<shadeslayer> whoops....putty is weird sometimes....
<shadeslayer> namelessjon: i would advise you to image your HD,download a ISO and reinstall completely.....but thats just me
<BluesKaj> ok namelessjon , if I'm not mistaken , you should just do a clean jaunty install on a different partition
<namelessjon> shadeslayer: I plan to go for doing a clean install, not just an upgrade via updater, but I was just trying to work out what should be copied, vs stuff linux makes for itself.
<BluesKaj> upgrading from Hardy to Jaunty has too many steps in between
<namelessjon> Hence my plan to back things up first :)
<shadeslayer> namelessjon: imho you should rsync the / partition and do a clean install
<shadeslayer> namelessjon: the HD to which you rsync should be ext..
<BluesKaj> namelessjon, don't copy anything except data and media
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: also the permissions...
<BluesKaj> i thought the permissions set in the new OS would be sufficient
<BluesKaj> but I've never done such an upgrade so....
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: it would be best advised i think to use rsync... any other ideas guys??
<namelessjon> Well, the external harddisk is formatted as ext3, so any and all perms should be copied.
<bigjools> BluesKaj: FYI, I fixed my wifi connection issue by deleting the connection and re-defining it in NM
<BluesKaj> bigjools, the widget nm ?
<BluesKaj> BBL ...got errands to do
<bigjools> yep
<kris_> Hi. Perusing my logs, and I get an alarmist, "TCP: Treason uncloaked!" message. My research has revealed that it may be just a bug, or it may be an attack. Thoughts, please? TIA.
<griselio> lalala
<griselio> hi leuten
<SeanTater> I have a file transfer that somehow hung and now stays permanently in the notification applet. How can I remove it?
<geronimo89_> does anyone know how I can restore the kde4 default network manager and wlan-applet?
<Captain_Haddock> geronimo89_: what are you using now?
<geronimo89_> Captain_Haddock: tried wicd, but it crashes :>
<Captain_Haddock> wicd works great for me :) If you want the old one back, try installing the network manager plasma widget back
<Captain_Haddock> plasma-widget-network-manager from the looks of things
<Captain_Haddock> (remove wicd first)
<geronimo89_> Captain_Haddock: that's what I needed, thanks!
<Captain_Haddock> :)
<BluesKaj> Captain_Haddock,  interesting , that's the first time I've heard of wicd crashing.  Usually it's the widget that either freezes or forgets it's settings
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: me neither
<cristian_> hi everybody
<Captain_Haddock> I'm very happy with it and was a little miffed when I couldn't install it in Fedora as well (no official packages)
<Captain_Haddock> hi cristian_
<cristian_> I've a cuestion... has anybody install amsn?
<cristian_> sorry for my english, is bad...
<Shura> Hi dudes
<cristian_> amsn 0.98
<Shura> Someone has a fix for this : https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=199729  ? ^^
<bazhang> cristian_, any reason for the newer version? 0.97.2 is in the repos
<cristian_> bazhang: 0.98 have the option to videoconferencies
<cristian_> audio and video
<bazhang> cristian_, that version is not in the repos yet
<cristian_> bazhang: no, but thereis repos to that
<bazhang> cristian_, a PPA?
<cristian_> yes
<bazhang> cristian_, best to be very careful with PPA's, unless it is a trusted source
<cristian_> ok, but it works
<bazhang> cristian_, so what was your question, if you have already installed it?
<cristian_> bazhang: yes, but i can't make run farsight2 necessary to make videoconferences with audio
<bazhang> cristian_, so it does not work?
<cristian_> bazhang: no, and i have it installed
<bazhang> cristian_, do you have a link to the PPA?
<cristian_> i have the repos
<bazhang> no idea then
<cristian_> fuck... i don't know what to do :P
<bazhang> please no cursing cristian_
<bazhang> cristian_, contact the maintainer of the PPA is my suggestion
<cristian_> bazhang: jaja ok, sorry for the coursing
<cristian_> cursing
<cor> I have a default session in Kate. I make changes. I save it.. I load it. All changes are gone. what's that about?
<bazhang> cor, what file were you editing
<cor> just regular files
<The-Jesus> in which directory?
<cor> I make changes to the Kate settings via regular pref dialogs
<bazhang> cor, in your home directory?
<cor> what difference does it make what documents I have loaded?
<cor> they aren't the issue
<bazhang> cor, quite a lot, unless I am misunderstanding your question
<cor> kate's appaling, unintuitive session handling is the issue. I'm just curious if anyone knows how to work around it.
<bazhang> choose a different editor?
<cor> I'd love to, and pretty much have. BUT, I'd love to be using Kate, because it's built in, and should be well-supported, plugins, and I could add code, etc.
<The-Jesus> because you only "own" files in your home dir, try sudo kate from a terminal window and config away
<utimothy> good day room
<mobi-sheep> bazhang: You using Gnome + KDE?
<cor> that I HAVE to chose a different editor saddens me, is all
<cor> Kubuntu
<bazhang> mobi-sheep, have both installed lxde as well
<cor> so I have to be root to configure my text editor, right?
<bazhang> kdesu kate
<bazhang> The-Jesus, should use kdesu with graphical apps
<mobi-sheep> bazhang: Nice. I'm experimenting KDE at the moment.  Is QTParted the KDE for Gparted?
 * cor checks the reality meter
<bazhang> mobi-sheep, just parted iirc
<bazhang> !info parted
<ubottu> parted (source: parted): The GNU Parted disk partition resizing program. In component main, is standard. Version 1.8.8.git.2008.03.24-11.1ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 65 kB, installed size 176 kB
<mobi-sheep> !info iirc
<ubottu> Package iirc does not exist in jaunty
<mobi-sheep> What is IIRC? Some phrase?
<bazhang> !find parted
<ubottu> Found: gparted, libparted1.8-10, libparted1.8-dbg, libparted1.8-dev, parted (and 2 others)
<cor> if I save settings in a sessioin, they should stay there, as a user. no effin way should I have to be root to make permanent changes - that's nuts
<Mamarok> mobi-sheep: If I Remember Correctly
<mobi-sheep> Mamarok: Thanks.
<utimothy> my flash drive and my usb head phone are not working my flash drive not mounting
<cor> 64 bit version of UEx comes out next week. something to look forward to
<cor> a real text editor for Linux. Blow me!
<bazhang> cor, please mind the language
<cor> eh?
<cor> oops, americans have different connotations,  guess
<Dragnslcr> cor- do you have Kate set to save the session automatically when you exit?
<cor> yes
<cor> and to load automatically on launch
<utimothy> i am using ubuntuu on a HP pavillion my usb drive not mounting can i be help
<cor> but even doing it manually, any changes just vanish the instant you reload the session
<Dragnslcr> Then it should open the same files you had open when you last exited
<cor> same files, yes, that works fine
<cor> it's the settings, external tools, toolbars, etc
<cor> all gone#
<Dragnslcr> I don't think any of that is part of the session
<cor> even shortcuts!!!#
<cor> there is a preference specifically to make them part of the session
<cor> I could have sworn this worked a couple of versions ago. och well
<Dragnslcr> Hm, guess they are. I'm looking at a session file now
<cor> lol
<Dragnslcr> It's certainly possible that it's a bug. What version of Kate are you using?
<cor> I just went to edit Kate's shortcuts and it crashed!
<cor> and when I re=-opened it.. my session was completely intact!
<cor> that's a first! I mean, out of hundreds of launches in the last week
<cor> wow
<cor> 3.2.2 in KDE 4.2.2
 * cor is scared to quit Kate now.. ever
<Dragnslcr> Might be something that's fixed in 4.2.4 or 4.3
<The-Jesus> thanks bazhang, my bad
<Dragnslcr> I would suggest filing a bug report, but probably the first thing you'll get told is to try upgrading to at least 4.2.4, if not the 4.3 RC
<cor> I'm kidding, in fact I've seen it do this once or twice. then later, when you login, kate comes up blank again. all the docs are there, but everything else is vanilla. I need to do more testing.
<mobi-sheep> Which filesystem makes more sense for pure media storage? ext2 for less read-write. I see that ext3/ext4 is journaled but is that even necessary for data?
<cor> I'm new to (K)Ubuntu, and upgrading is still something I'm working out. I can';t seem to get latest kernels to appear in my updates. in fact, very little does. I suspect I need more juuicy sources
<cor> Life in Slackware was so much easier! but also, less fun.
<Dragnslcr> Might be worth asking in #kde if it's a problem that the devs know about or know that it was fixed recently
 * cor is loving his new EXT4 volumes, especially af fsck time!
<cor> I might do that, cheers.
<Dragnslcr> In KPackageKit, the Settings section has a button to edit your sources list
<cor> imho KPackageKit is an abomination
<ka> Hi. My / is full. Butthe partition size is twice as big as recommended in Beginning Ubuntu. What should I do. My machne is very slow this way...
<ka> http://pastebin.ca/1496052
<cor> I discovered synaptic, which is quite nice
<Dragnslcr> It's a lot better than the KDE4 version of Adept
<cor> ka, gparted.iso
<ka> Are you saying I need more space on my / partition?
<cor> ka, you might want to wipe unnecessary files, /tmp stuff, etc. perhaps boot into recovery mode and ask to free space
<cor> ka, how big is your partition?
<ka> 6,7 gb
<Dragnslcr> ka- run this command and pastebin the output: sudo du -h --max-depth=1 /
<Dragnslcr> It might take a couple minutes to finish
<cor> of course, that's after he checks the man page to ensure you didn't just ask him to wipe his machine, of course
<cor> ;o)
<ka> I always check ;-)
<cor> heh good man.
<cor> I usually just do df -h
<cor> it's quick#
<ka> Besides I just made a backup...
<Dragnslcr> df only shows mounted partitions
<cor> yeah, but that's usually my problem!
<Dragnslcr> The command I gave you will show which directory in / is sucking up your disk space
<cor> yup, it's handy
<cor> there's a visial version too, I think, but I've not used it
<cor> *visual
<Dragnslcr> ka- obviously, you'll want to ignore directories that are on other partitions, like /home
<ka> Results from : sudo du -h --max-depth=1 /  = http://pastebin.ca/1496058
<ka> seems like var is sucking 2.8gb
<Dragnslcr> Well, /usr is a bit bigger than what I have, but it's normal
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, /var is about 2 GB bigger than what I have
<cor> logs?
<Dragnslcr> You can run the same command, but with /var instead of /
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, log files would be my first guess
<cor> maybe a mad samba error or something
<ka> Yikes; 2,5G    /var/cache
<cor> woah
<Dragnslcr> Yep, that's what I was about to say
<Dragnslcr> Most of the space in /var for me is /var/cache
<Dragnslcr> Mostly apt
<Dragnslcr> Run it again on /var/cache
<ka> Can I just delete the contene?
<utimothy> my usb ports not working......using ubuntu on a Hp
<ka> Can I just delete the content?
<cor> remember mc has a directory sizes command, too. very handy
<cor> especially because you can just hit F8!
<ka> yes it is /var/cache/apt 2.5gb
<cor> in future, ka, when you read a recommended partitioni size; double it.
<ka> I did :-)
<cor> haha
<Dragnslcr> ka- sudo apt-get clean
<Dragnslcr> That'll clear out the package cache
<peabody> ok this is weird and the most annoying thing ever
<peabody> is there some "feature" that makes it so once I left click my mouse it stays clicked down?
<Dragnslcr> I have a 500 GB disk that I'll never fill anyway, so I just my root partition 25 GB
<peabody> because everything is dragging and selecting, and I logged out and back in, and it wasn't selecting anything until I clicked something then it started all over again and it won't stop
<Dragnslcr> peabody- might be some accessibility feature
<peabody> this has never happened to me before and I have no idea how to turn it off
<The-Jesus> i said that two external hdds ago
<ka> Dragnslcr: Thanks. Now I don't need to reinstall.
<cor> ka, gparted.iso
<peabody> Dragnslcr: that's what I'm thinking but how do I make it stop? It's like the worst thing ever
<Dragnslcr> peabody- I dunno. I don't see anything in the Accessibility settings
<cor> peabody, is this a laptop?
<peabody> everything I mouse over gets selected it's a pain in the ass just to stay in this channel because as I mouse over my buffers it swtiches to them
<peabody> cor yes and my trackpad is disabled
<cor> single-click to select
<peabody> how do I turn it off?
<The-Jesus> yep sincle click option is on settings-mouse
<cor> that's the default now (at last) - mouse settings
<cor> although the implementation still leaves some stuff to be desired, it's a welcome change
<cor> door - brb
<The-Jesus> btw thanks all, i finally got the problem with my dvd sorted - had to set the region and voila
<peabody> cor I have single click to open enabled, but I don't see this single click to select, and quite honestly it's selected on mouse over, so that as I move over the menu on the left it changes the options available and when I click something on the taskbar it tries to drag it around
<peabody> this is an insane navigation style if it is intentional because opening a menu from kicker takes like 12 clicks
<The-Jesus> peabody settings-mouse & keyboard - mouse - Automatically select icons - it's a the very bottom
<peabody> it's unchecked
<peabody> :(
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, this definitely doesn't sound like intentional behavior
<Dragnslcr> Maybe it's the mouse itself or the USB port that's messed up?
<peabody> it wasn't even a system update I was just in the middle of webbrowsing and it started happening
<peabody> bluetooth mouse
<Dragnslcr> Bleh
<Dragnslcr> I gave up on my Bluetooth mouse a while ago. I could never get it to work very well
<The-Jesus> or dirt, is your mouse old?
<peabody> mine has worked fine since I bought it two months ago
<peabody> let me plug in the usb cable and see if there's something with teh bluetooth
<peabody> nope that's not it
<The-Jesus> as an experiment switch to left-handed mouse and see if it stops
<peabody> let me reboot entirely, brb
<peabody> strange it was doing it for the first few minutes when I rebooted but now it seems to have stopped
<cor> sounds like transmission gremlins. maybe your cell phone is messing with it
<peabody> whatever it was it seems to have stopped
<peabody> strange, let's hope that doesn't happen again
<cor> if only hope were that powerful
<Dragnslcr> peabody- yeah, sounds kinda like the sort of problems I had with a Bluetooth mouse. It just wasn't very reliable
<cor> WiFi mouse have never let me down, so far
<peabody> Dragnslcr: I've been using bluetooth for literally years never had an issue except for an occassional key "stuck" for a few seconds on the bt keyboard
<Dragnslcr> Guess your keyboard and mouse are better than mine were
<cor> do bluetooth keyboards have the transmissions encrypted?
<Dragnslcr> I would assume so
<peabody> depends on which mode they are in
<Dragnslcr> Pretty sure that's a basic part of the Bluetooth spec
<cor> took me an age to find an encrypted WiFi keyb/mouse setup
<peabody> the mouse is always encrypted, the keyboard is unencrypted under basic pairing
<peabody> but once it is in hdi? transmission mode it should be encrypted
<cor> wireless keyboards just seem like such an easy way to snoop someone's keystrokes
<peabody> they are
<peabody> there's free tools online to snoop bt keyboards
<cor> the average cell phone could probably be programmed to do it
<cor> just stand close
<peabody> I was even reading an article a few months back about using a long wire antenna to snoop them from as far as 300m away
<cor> heh, nice
<cor> when I was shopping for a wireless keyboard, it was the first thing I looked for. almost every vendor I contacted treated me like I was from outer space for making such a wild request
<cor> encryption?? huh?
<peabody> lol
<peabody> I guess the new standard is going to be over wireless n or something
<cor> what is interesting is how many wireless keyboard users haven't even considered it
 * mobi-sheep snuggles his corded keyboard.
<cor> I ask every time I see someone using one, and only once has someone actually known
<cor> cords rock!
 * cor wouldn't have his network any other way
<peabody> cor msot people don't keep privacy and security utmost in their minds, just look at how many facebook apps there are that take all your personal info just to say some stupid shit like your android name means...
<cor> it's a mad mad world!
<The-Jesus> dunno, never used a cordless kb, but just for the record, cor what's the make of yours?
<cor> but fortunately, at least for me, I've been released from a contract with, inportantly, required me to use a Windows desktop, Now it's Linux all the way, baby!
<cor> happy days
<cor> mine's a Logi
<cor> S500 desktop I think
<cor> #it's through the house, I'm on the lappy
<cor> S510, and an LX5 mouse
<cor> gotta love RDC!#
<The-Jesus> thanks
 * cor has a fortnight's holiday to "get to grips" with Kubuntu.
<The-Jesus> 42.50 on amazon... wonder how much for bulk
<cor> heh
<peabody> I'm not sure how much I would trust the encryption on a wireless device that wasn't standards based like bluetooth
<peabody> at least with bt you know it's rc128
<peabody> it's like 99% of thumb drives with encryption can be easily defeated
<cor> I hear that
<peabody> because they take stupid shortcuts or have horrible implementations
<cor> I guess, in the future, keyvoards and mice will have linux installed, and we can choose
<cor> and dynamos, for power
<cor> AT LAST!
<peabody> cor have you seen the asus computer in a keyboard?
<cor> nah, sounds good though
 * cor googles
<peabody> yeah, complete pc in a keyboard and has like a 5" touchscreen on the side
<cor> woah
<cor> damn that's nice
<peabody> http://www.geardiary.com/2009/01/07/asus-reveals-512-gb-ssd-keyboard-computer-and-other-prototypes-at-ces/
<fede_> hello
<cor> dude! I been drooling for a good minute already!
<Dragnslcr> "complete pc in a keyboard"  You mean like what Commodore did 25 years ago?
<darkhamm> why in kde 4.3.0 rc2 i can't open a terminal????
<cor> better pic: http://www.engadget.com/2009/03/03/hands-on-with-asus-eee-keyboard/
<cor> darkham - konsole
<cor> bbiab
<The-Jesus> is it me or does it look a bit apple-ish?
 * cor was an Oric user - right, gotta dash for some minutes
<Dragnslcr> darkhamm- because you aren't doing it right. If you want a more detailed answer, we need more details about the problem
<peabody> could anything like a keyboard computer look anything BUT appleish?
<barraponto> hey guys, i wanted to mount /dev/sda6 as /var/www is there a GUI way?
<Dragnslcr> peabody- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commodore_64
<Dragnslcr> barraponto- I haven't found a good GUI for /etc/fstab
<peabody> how does that not look like an apple ][e?
<peabody> :p
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I knew that was coming
<Guest28114> ciao
<peabody> chococlate chip cookie dough in a bag that you just scoop and bake has been one of the greatest culinary inventions of my time
<dwarder__> http://scfire-mtc-aa03.stream.aol.com:80/stream/1026
<dwarder__> ttp://scfire-mtc-aa03.stream.aol.com:80/stream/1026
<dwarder__> damn
<dwarder__> how it was copied
<dwarder__> ?
<dwarder__> is this a touch pad
<dwarder__> ?
<dwarder__> how can i copy with touchpad?
<dwarder__> i mean paste
<peabody> there's an option to use right and left simultaneously as a middle click
<peabody> I think it's a default even
<dwarder__> left and right buttons?
<dwarder__> i did't clicked any buttons
<peabody> u mean how do it paste the url?
<dwarder__> peabody: yes
<peabody> because it looks like your question is how do you paste with a touchpad
<peabody> you pressed the up arrow
<dwarder__> i think it was with the touchpad
<dwarder__> i'm man because last time it was a root password
<dwarder__> man=mad
<peabody> I'm in ur box stealing ur internetz
<dwarder__> peabody: you are welcome
<dwarder__> ;)
<dwarder__> up arrow doesn't paste anything
<peabody> well it repeats your last message
<dwarder__> yeah this url wasn't my last message
<peabody> if you pasted the url twice in a row then I would think you should know how you are pasting it ;P
<dwarder__> hmm
<dwarder__> yeah, but i don't ..
<peabody> this is why I disable my trackpad and use a mouse with my laptop
<dwarder__> peabody: how can i disable it?
<peabody> because my palm always bumps the cursor away or something stupid
<The-Jesus> bios?
<peabody> mine has a button at the top that turns it on and off
<dwarder__> in kubuntu
<dwarder__> i don't want to reboot
<peabody> it would be in your xorg.conf
<peabody> and would require a xorg restart
<peabody> but I would look at a hardware way to disable it
<peabody> ie toggle button or bios
<dwarder__> well, i have got a hammer
<Slavyanin> НАШИ ЕСТЬ?
<dwarder__> i think this is the only hardwere way to disable it on my sony vayo
<peabody> nah, there's certainly an option to disable it in the bios
<peabody> nah, there's certainly an option to disable it in the bios
<dwarder__> i wish i could access my bios from kubuntu
 * dwarder__ don't like reboots
<cor> synclient all the way
<cor> probably only toshiba, though
<peabody> dwarder__: that would be very very expensive technology... the closest I can think of is virtual domains in solaris that allow you to allocate cards, processors, & ram on the fly
<cor> horizontal scroll settings, pressure sensitivity adjustment, width, accelleration, it's all there
<cor> hehe
<peabody> which was technology they acquired when they bought Cray supercomputers
<cor> they blought Cray???
<cor> I am so out of that loop
<peabody> cor it's an osd setup or software drivers?
<cor> man: synaptic
<peabody> well then I should tell you they are owned by Oracle now
<cor> it's tosh only I think
<cor> aren't Oracle owned by?....
<peabody> Oracle is public traded
<peabody> and acquired Sun a few months ago
 * cor begins to tentatively add code snippets into Kate, fingers crossed..
<peabody> time fow me to watch last night's daily show and colbert
<peabody> later
<bob__> salu
<c_anthony07> hey everybody
<c_anthony07> I'm new to Linux, and I'm trying to install Kubuntu 9.04 on my desktop from a LiveCD. I keep getting Status 127 when I run either the Demo or the Install option though.
<c_anthony07> Can anyone help me?
<c_anthony07> Anyone alive?
<Dragnslcr> Bit slow right now, so it might take some time for someone to respond
<c_anthony07> Do you have any ideas?
<Dragnslcr> Unfortunately, no. I tried a quick search on Google, but I didn't see anything right off
<c_anthony07> :S Do you think maybe if I downloaded an older version and installed it then upgraded that it would work?
<Dragnslcr> Might be worth checking the md5sum of your disc image and doing a media check of the disc
<Dragnslcr> Could be a bad download or burn
<cor> what sort of computer is it?
<c_anthony07> custom made from spare (old) parts. The memory and such checks fine though. Processor is 2.7 ghz with 1 gb ram.
<cor> ahh ok. not a laptop then. cool
<c_anthony07> yeah
<cor> do other deb-based CDs work? Like Knoppix?
<c_anthony07> I dunno... Kubuntu is the first one I've tried.
<c_anthony07> I'm kinda short on CDs at the moment.
<cor> and you are running the correct CD, right? like 64 bit for 64 bit Peecee?
<c_anthony07> the error I'm getting is rc-default main process (2787) terminated with status 127
<cor> Kubuntu is usually a good first choice.
<c_anthony07> Yes. Using the 32 bit one.
<c_anthony07> I think I read in the verbose install mode that is was something like a sasquatchfs error. Or something of that nature.
<cor> is the machine overclocked?
<c_anthony07> No, don't believe so.
<c_anthony07> If it is it was done befor e I got it.
<cor> sasquatchfs? never heard of that
<c_anthony07> I could have the wrong word
<c_anthony07> maybe squash?
<cor> check your bios, do one of those "reset to default" commands
<The-Jesus> squashfs maybe
<c_anthony07> yeah that's it
<cor> ahh right, of course!
<cor> but sasquatchfs sounds like it would be excellent!
<The-Jesus> lol
<cor> for MONSTER files
<The-Jesus> check the integrity of the cd
<cor> my install CD failed its integrity check
<cor> worked great, though
<cor> lol
<c_anthony07> Ok. How do I check the md5sum of the Iso file?
<cor> in windows or Linux?
<c_anthony07> Windows Vista
<The-Jesus> u have a windows install? hashtab
<cor> http://corz.org/windows/software/checksum/
<cor> or hashtab, yeah
<c_anthony07> downloading checksum now
<c_anthony07> erm...installing rather (wow that was fast)
<cor> quiet time at the server, and it's a small setup
<mobi-sheep> How do you right-click /ie copy on Konsole?
<cor> it comes with a drag&drop hashing app, too, if that's your bag
<mobi-sheep> Or there are no right-click feature on Konsole?
<cor> Ctrl+Shift+C
<cor> right-click works in my Konsole
<mobi-sheep> cor: Yes, I see it in Edit -> Copy.  I'm asking if it's just me.
<mobi-sheep> cor: Try it with... 3 tabs.
<cor> and thanks to synclient, the bottom-right corner of my touchpad does that, too
<cor> IO have 5 tabs open right now, works fine
<cor> not inside mc, but in the shell, no problem
<mobi-sheep> cor: So does I.  It's weird.  Does not work on this particular Konsole for some reason.  I have it opened for few hours now -- as oppose to a fresh terminal.
<cor> weird
<cor> maybe some escape character wriggeld in there
<cor> I sometimes find my caps lock is reversed, but that could be Krdc
<c_anthony07> ok the simple checksum gave me a string...what do I do with it?
<The-Jesus> compare it to - 537a22de1342d5671b7e0070f66a6076 (live cd, i386) or your version...
<cor> compare it to the one published at kubuntu site
<The-Jesus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<cor> or that
<cor> if your downloaded iso is 100%, perhaps your CD is wonky. you can make an image of the CD, and re-check its hash. it *should* be identical (use ImgBurn)
<cor> always smart to check "verify burn" when making install CDs, I find
<c_anthony07> hash matched.
<cor> matched the .iso file you downloaded?
<c_anthony07> I'll run the cd through my disc info tool. Maybe it was just a bad disc.
<c_anthony07> yep. the hash from the iso I downloaded matched up with kubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<cor> aye, always start with the perfect negative
<cor> it's a pity you're short of CDs, there are lots of handy bootable tools and mini distros that would be useful right now, if you could burn them. Perhaps your puter can boot from a Pen Drive, and that might give you at least another option for installing a Linux.
<cor> just thinking out loud...
<The-Jesus> kubuntu-offtopic is dead... they need a trivia bot or something there.
<cor> it's not like this is a high traffic channel
<c_anthony07> I've got a USB Thumb drive. Not sure how much it can hold though
<The-Jesus> cor> word. i always have a usb slab with Slax on my keyring - out of habit, was my first taste of linux - but it is very useful
<cor> hell yeah!
<cor> spooky!
<c_anthony07> Wonder if I can use my MP3 player to install... lol
<The-Jesus> thought> can you just unpack the iso to a usb stick and boot it?
<c_anthony07> CD has no errors. Has anyone else been able to install from a 9.04 live CD?
<c_anthony07> I'll be back...I'm gonna see if I get the same error on my laptop.
<The-Jesus> cheers, good luck
<cor> down to my last jar of Tahini. darn!
<cor> cd ok. hmm. that's a weird install error.
<utimothy> hi to all i am using a hp pavilion laptop ubuntu i can't see the files on my flash drive can i be help??
<desu> utimothy: open dolphin
<utimothy> ok
<desu> utimothy: do you see anything that might resemble a USB drive on the left?
<utimothy> very new to ubuntu dolphin??
<cor> didn't it pop up a windoid when it was plugged-in? maybe you need to add that widget to your panel
<The-Jesus> isn't it on by default? also, if its ubuntu use nautilus instead - the file manager
<c_anthony07> back now
<c_anthony07> so my cd will boot in my laptop...which means its the hardware of my desktop
<wirechief> try noapic ?
<cor> yup, mine was there when I installed, but plasma still isn't on my trusted list of apps
<c_anthony07> tried all five options in that menu. Same error.
<cor> strange
<wirechief> no usb stuff plugged in it ?
<c_anthony07> maybe something to do with two monitors? I read something about that somewhere
<c_anthony07> there's a cam plugged in.
<wirechief> unplug the cam
<cor> I'd reset BIOS, remove all peripheral hardware, extra RAM, everything, and try again. If I was bored.
<cor> you can add second monitors and USB devices later
<c_anthony07> unplugged secondary monitor and the cam.
<c_anthony07> trying again
<The-Jesus> set the failsafe defaults on yor bios before booting
<cor> see, it's stuff like that we take for granted. Perhaps OS installers should post this on their first screen.
<cor> IF YOU HAVE DIFFICULTIES...
<cor> etc.
<c_anthony07> same error but different number. This time the process is 2761. :S
<wirechief> c_anthony07:  are you using a pci graphics card ?
<wirechief> or onboard graphics ?
<wirechief> or both ?  or you dont know ?
<c_anthony07> both
<c_anthony07> my main is hooked to my pci card
 * wirechief groans
<wirechief> ok just a silly question: you have the card you want to use enabled in bios and the other disabled ?
<c_anthony07> It's set to have my PCI card as the main graphics.
<wirechief> is the mb graphics disabled ?
<cor> if only that was a silly question
<c_anthony07> I don't think so.
<wirechief> well you are confusing the computer
<wirechief> it doesnt know which to use.
<wirechief> use only one and see what happens
<wirechief> make sure you have the right options set in the bios to support what you are doing.
<c_anthony07> hmm... I'm seeing a bunch of stuff in the CMOS I didn't see before. Like the option to enable or disable APIC and S3...
<wirechief> stick with the monitor stuff, dont drift off changing other things.
<felipe__> #kubuntu-br
<c_anthony07> it only has the option to set the primary, not disable any.
<cor> BIOS drift.. it's a real problem.
<wirechief> well it should say what its doing with the onboard graphics, usually, mine says enable pcigraphics but disables onboard when the pci is plugged in but thats with a pci16 card slot
<wirechief> whatever the option  does follow it through to what you connect , either onboard or the pci but not both.
<c_anthony07> I've got it set to PCI, which is what my monitor is plugged into
<c_anthony07> it's crazy. I dunno why it wouldn't run on the desktop but runs on my laptop.
<c_anthony07> If it doesn't work this time I'll try switching to the onboard
<The-Jesus> is it a gaming mobo? on board SLI and stuff?
<wirechief> power down and remove the graphics card if your using onboard
<cor> c_anthony07 have you googled for <your mobo> + Kubuntu ?
<cor> mobo=motherboard, sorry
<The-Jesus> ditto
<cor> lol, I didn't spot that!
<c_anthony07> good lord, another number in the rc-default status 127
<cor> those are PIDs, they will always be different
<cor> Process IDs, that is.
<The-Jesus> that's the first one you mentioned (checked on my backlog)
<cor> iirc
<c_anthony07> ugh... I've gotta open the case again to get the mobo model #
<c_anthony07> the past couple days have made me sick of looking in this thing's case lol
<wirechief> power it down. remove the graphics card. use the onboard selection in the bios.
<wirechief> use the vga connector on the motherboard
<wirechief> then see.
<cor> if you have windows installed query the mobo model from inside windows
<wirechief> if that doesnt work you have an issue with your graphics onboard and its causing a crash i would think, somethings dmesg will give some indications too.
<wirechief> or the /var/syslog
<cor> or use Hirens boot CD - the latest version has a "mini XP" you can run windoze apps from. handy in emergencies
<cor> though that boot cd's legal status is suspect, I should add
<rudi> does anyone know how to get compiz working again in 9.04 if you have intel integrated graphics
<wirechief> rudi get a nvidia card ;)
<Captain_Haddock> jaunty + intel = fail (usually)
<cor> in linux lshw is excellent.
<cor> I had compiz running on inetgrated intel graphics in Jaunty
<wirechief> rudi intel is badly broken in jaunty im afraid.
<cor> it still is, in fact, but I have it switched off - I prefer kwin
 * The-Jesus hugs his ATi =(
 * Captain_Haddock doesn't care for "fancy" :P
<cor> Oh, wait a minute, it might be ATI lol
<rudi> last time i tried to fix it my install got messed up
<wirechief> rudi they disabled  compiz for intel until the issue with graphics cards are resolved.
<rudi> wirechief: yes, i read that
<wirechief> yep blacklisted the sucker
<c_anthony07> ...my pci card is an ATI Radeon...
<c_anthony07> lol
<rudi> figured there was a way around it
<Captain_Haddock> and it ain't going to get fixed for this release :S
<wirechief> rudi there is.
<Captain_Haddock> rudi: you can try force-enabling it
<Captain_Haddock> but, there are obviously drawbacks to it.
<rudi> yea i tried it and i screwed up my system
<rafaela> Hello!
<Captain_Haddock> hola
<rudi> i enabled the "bleeding edge" configuration and everything failed lol
<rafaela> How are you?
<The-Jesus> hey anthony is your motherboard a gaming one? i tried to dual boot my gaming rig (crossfire configuration) and no falvour of *buntu would even boot
<Captain_Haddock> absolutely smashing; you?
<c_anthony07> I don't believe it is
<c_anthony07> I think it's the original that came in the PC. I'll check the specs for the pc
<rafaela>  I'm great
<cor_> l*rz
<Out_Cold> so... i've been doing some reading.. is there a touch pad option for KDE3
<wirechief> on a laptop Out_Cold ?
<Out_Cold> yes
<rafaela> Where do you live?
<wirechief> google synclient for some solutions if your having issues with jumping cursor or stuff like that
<c_anthony07> Install is working!
<c_anthony07> lol
<Out_Cold> wirechief, i want to disable tap to click feature
<c_anthony07> apparently the liveCD doesn't like ATI
<wirechief> yep theres a fix for that, dont have it handy though , google does.
<wirechief> what ATI card is that c_anthony07
<wirechief> make model
<c_anthony07> Not sure, gimme a bit lol I'ma get it installed first.
<rafaela>  	
<rafaela> Someone talking to me?
 * wirechief i threw my ATI card in a can after 2.6.27 kernel ;)
<The-Jesus> now you'll have to deal with fglrx... or the open driver if your card is unsupported.
 * wirechief uses onboard nvidia now.
<rafaela> Where do you live? <Captain_Haddock>
<Out_Cold> rafaela, what does someone's location have to do with channel support?
<rafaela__> Alguém?????
<The-Jesus> rafaela> #kubuntu-br
<rafaela__> Where do you live? Out_cold
<Out_Cold> stop asking you troll
<The-Jesus> maybe she has issues with the localisation features?
<Out_Cold> perhaps... but still..
<leaf-sheep> What is screen-configuration.xml in $HOME for?  I'm guessing it's for panel?
<JuJuBee> What port number is fish:// using ?
<firecrotch> fish:// is a wrapper for SSH, so it uses port 22
<drvoodoo> hi all, how can i check if the radeon driver (xserver-xorg-video-ati) is really used on by thinkpad?
<firecrotch> drvoodoo: Check the Xorg.0.log file, there will be a line somewhere along the lines of "Loading Module "ati""
<The-Jesus> you can try glxinfo |grep vendor - the output should say ATi
<c_anthony07> Question... should I dual boot my desktop with XP/Kubuntu or just run straight kubuntu?
<drvoodoo> it says SGI and Tungsten Graphics, Inc.
<c_anthony07> I'm a gamer, but not really of the hardcore variety
<firecrotch> c_anthony07: If you absolutely need access to something that is Windows-only
<drvoodoo> but the xorg-log says (II) LoadModule: "radeon"
<c_anthony07> Eh... I've got my laptop for windows stuff...guess I'll go straight kubuntu.
<c_anthony07> Is it possible to network a kubuntu desktop with a Vista laptop?
<c_anthony07> (for those who didn't know, I'm a first-time linux user)
<firecrotch> c_anthony07: Yes
<The-Jesus> ..... drvoodo what is the model of your ati card?
<drvoodoo> its a mobility radeon 9000
<c_anthony07> thanks firecrotch
 * c_anthony07 is proceeding to format his hd for a clean install.
<drvoodoo> i thing the chipset is a r250
<drvoodoo> year RV350 -> RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000]
<The-Jesus> lspci -nn | grep VGA
<artur_> Hi all, I'm facing problems to burn Audio CDs using K3B from MP3 files. A message is showed saying to convert the files to wav.
<artur_> what could i do
<The-Jesus> huh... no longer supported by the ATi driver
<The-Jesus> you might want to try the open ATi driver
<drvoodoo> yes, i have the radeon driver installed, not fglrx ;)
<robin0800> The-Jesus, How do you do that?
<The-Jesus> wait it says SGI on the vendor output, so it is already on
<The-Jesus> robin0800> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<The-Jesus> just went through that yesterday on may laptop =)
<The-Jesus> my
<drvoodoo> hehe, ok =)
<The-Jesus> still have the post-its all over my desk
<drvoodoo> i try the version from the X Updates ppa
<The-Jesus> backports...?
<The-Jesus> dont bench it with 3d... glxgears does show a little improvement on my laptop, but compositing is way faster
<drvoodoo> the bad performance is without desktop effects enabled :(
<The-Jesus> ...try checking the link, you may have to do some editing on your xorg.conf file.
<The-Jesus> also, this > http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Additional_options_for_the_radeon_driver the thinkpad wiki
<c_anthony07> ah...feels good to have kubuntu finally installing
<firecrotch> c_anthony07: welcome to the dark side ;)
<cristian_> hi
<artur_> Hi all, I'm facing problems to burn Audio CDs using K3B from MP3 files. A message is showed saying to convert the files to wav. What could I do to solve it?
<ederico> hello, after one of the recent updates to my Kubuntu system I've encountered a strange problem, the applications I'm running don't appear any longer in the taskbar, even though I readd a process manager or whatever it is called
<ryan2> hi there
<ryan2> I got a serious problem - all my titles are gone I cannot maximize or minimize any windows
<ryan2> I am not using compiz
<ryan2> any help?
<Akkarin> Hi
#kubuntu 2009-07-16
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.ca/1496314
<Azzco> Audio problems.. Phonon works, normal alsa apps does not. OSS works without software mixing and pulseaudio only makes static. Can someone help me?
<ryan23> hi again
<ryan23> can anybody tell my why I cannot rename any links on my desktop?
<ryan23> any op here?
<Pici> ryan23: hm?
<Pici> Whats up?
<ryan23> I just need a little help - if I click right on any link and choose rename - I can rename the link but after I hit enter it goes back to the original name on the link
<Pici> Do you have permissions to change these files?
<ryan23> any ideas for a workaround - cause on my other sys the renaming works just fine :/
<ryan23> well I made the links so I guess I should be the owner?
<Pici> Did you make them using sudo?
<ryan23> no I just pulled them from the start menu to the desktop via drag and drop
<Pici> If you're using KDE then I'm afraid I probably can't be of much help.  I'm a gnomey person.
<ryan23> I am looking at the properties right now and you are right - they say user:root group:root
<Pici> aha, then they are owned by root.
<ryan23> how can I change this
<ryan23> the best would be for all icons in a row
<ryan23> -icons +links
<Pici> If you know what location they are in you can sudo chown $USER:$USER the files
<ryan23> missing operand..
<ryan23> well thanks pici I guess I am on the right way now
<venky80> please vote if you like http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=83&t=62447&p=82921#p82921
<bk> hello
<chuckg> Kubuntu 64/HP Elitebook 2530p: Having problems with shut down...it hangs. Anyone have some ideas?
<chuckg> Kubuntu 64/HP Elitebook 2530p: Having problems with shut down...it hangs. Anyone have some ideas?
<barraponto> hey guys, how do i update to 4.3?
<Ulric> what channel should I go to to ask about getting my Creatve X-Fi to work?
<Drknezz> Hi guys! Is there anything like fsck.ntfs ???
<cor> chkdsk innit?
<Drknezz> Windows won't boot :(
<cor> ntfsck
<cor> it's in ntfsprogs, if that's still around these days
<Drknezz> cor: ntfsck is planned for future
<Drknezz> cor: Their wiki says so
<cor> hmm.
<Drknezz> cor: http://www.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfsck
<cor> duinno how I checked them then., I had to do that a couple of years back.
<cor> I remmebr having to install ntfs itself, but that's included these days
<cor> heh, cool page - it says use chkdisk!
<Drknezz> cor: :( ntfsresize says the partition is fine, but im getting tons of ATA errors at boot-time, im using a live-usb
 * cor just made it up
<cor> weird
<cor> what sort of errors exactly?
<cor> I get ata errors at bootup, but thet aren't really errors just kernel drivers I don't need, I guess
<cor> another reason I'm right now building a new kernel
<Drknezz> cor: GParted told me the disk had bad sectors
<Drknezz> cor: And SMART tools confirmed it :(
<cor> ouch. better mark them out, and get the data off asap
<NotSure> is anyone here
<bazhang> yes
<NotSure> I cant see my partitions on the gd
<NotSure> hd
<cor> maybe there are none
<NotSure> linux ubuntu xp and mint
<NotSure> grub boot
<NotSure> I am in kubuntu but cannot see into the others
<cor> what are you using to "see" them?
<NotSure> knoqurer
<cor> and they are mounted, right?
<NotSure> dont know
<NotSure> how to mount
<cor> man fstab
<cor> or use mount command directly (as root)
<Waistless> hi, basic question.. how do I get plasma widgets to show up only in one workspace?
<burn_> i have removed the trash bin from the desktop, where can i find it? kubuntu 9.04
<burn_> ok found it :D
<Waistless> lol, well done
<Drknezz> :p
<Drknezz> I have a cool trick for all kinds of plasma issues: rm .kde/share/config/plasma* && killall plasma && plasma :D
<Waistless> lol, well it wont help with what Im trying, that'll be great if they get messed up though :P
<Waistless> that happens a lot
<eagles0513875> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Jaunty (9.04) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<eagles0513875> hey guys has kde 4.2.2 been pushed to backports for intrepid?
<jthomas_> hi all
<eagles0513875> jthomas_: = jonthechidna
<jthomas_> I just used partition magoc to create a backup partition, that worked, so then I chose to install another operating system, so I did that and it resized my partitions and made a new 40gb one
<eagles0513875> nm ignore my comment
<Arv3n> along with a 500mb swap
<Arv3n> so I rebooted after doing all that and then it said "no bootable device" or something like that
<eagles0513875> Arv3n: how much ram do you have
<Drknezz> Hi
<eagles0513875> !hi | Drknezz
<ubottu> Drknezz: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Arv3n> so then I installed kubuntu on those two partitions,now I get grub, and I get an XP entry in grub.
<Drknezz> Anyone knows how cna i expand my casper-rw file WITHOUT losing all my changes?
<Arv3n> but when I try and boot it it just reboots because of missing files.
<Arv3n> it actually gets pasting the loading screen (the xp logo) then a new black screen pops up and reboots automaticlaly
<Arv3n> Can anyone help?
<Arv3n> i don't usually dual boot.
<sven_oostenbrink> Im using kopete and I have a webcam.. I can configure it, see myself, etc. okay.. now Im in a chat and I want to enable the webcam and see the other one but how do I do that? I dont see any option for it!!
<andre> #londrina
<sven_oostenbrink> Im using kopete and I have a webcam.. I can configure it, see myself, etc. okay.. now Im in a chat and I want to enable the webcam and see the other one but how do I do that? I dont see any option for it!!
<daveguy> howdy
<daveguy> could you suggest a step-by-step walkthru of reinstalling kubuntu w/o using fdisk? I had video kernel mismatch (resolved), and have prevented my username from logging into KDE4 graphically... only @ prompt.  I think KDE4 may have been partially uninstalled, i've used aptitude to repair.  could i maybe just reinstall KDE4, where could I find out how?
<supergear> you could probably reinstall kde4
<supergear> try and find out
<darkhamm> why synaptic don't have an undo command, providing to uninstall software in a big number of packages (like kde) ????
<ner0x> What is the usual p2p client for kubuntu?
<darkness> bittorrent?
<darkness> or like limewire?
<bazhang> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<dhonie> tuftuj
<darkness> what?
<anonimous_> he means hui
<anonimous_> nothing else
<ner0x> darkness: Something like limewire.
<ner0x> but not limewire. :)
<darkness> ner0x, I don't think there is one
<ner0x> There has to be.
<ner0x> I know mldonkey, but it's not working properly.
<darkness> There is no "usual" p2p app for kde, although there are some made for kde.
<darkness> Apollon is one of them
<darkness> There's also one called qtella
<darkness> If you don't mind using java, you can use frostwire
<ner0x> Hm.. I'd like to steer clear of java if I can. :)
<Gumby> hi all. can anyone tell me if Akregator is still the rss client to use in conjunction with kontact or is it something new now?  Its been awhile since I've messed with rss feeds and if I recall correctly Akregator as a kontact plugin left a bit to be desired
<Guest86535> hello
<italomaia> hi! How do i use flash with opera 10 in kubuntu?
<KA|||AK> hi
<KA|||AK> i need an advice
<KA|||AK> at installation of kubuntu 9.03 it was sheduled to set up a bootloader at another one HDD. So after the installation have been completed i lost everything on the drive.
<KA|||AK> Thó file system was not changed and it is NTFS now
<KA|||AK> are there ways to recover back my  data on it?
<dhonie> ghjkghk
<stefano> come si fa per non far vedere le icone sul desktop di kde?
<jussi01> !it | stefano
<ubottu> stefano: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<fedel> hi everybody...I've been having a problem with my wireless connection in KDE
<fedel> I used to use gnome...
<fedel> but I change to KDe few days ago
<fedel> the problem is....
<fedel> I've installed a widget to manage my connections...
<fedel> but it don't save the connection's configuration
<Mehrab> I've changed my system to login automatically (from system settings), but after that I can't login to my desktop and it just goes to command line
<gennaro> Hey guy, did you know the Kubuntu/Ubuntu italian channel? (Sorry for my bad English)
<fedel> gennaro: Are you talking with me?
<gennaro> whit all
<DaskreeCH_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<DaskreeCH_> Mehrab: If you take it off does it work again?
<DaskreeCH_> fedel: Which widget?
<fedel> DeskreeCH_: I think it's called Manage Network Connections
<Mehrab> gennaro: try #ubuntu-it
<Mehrab> DaskreeCH_: I don't know. how should I turn it off through command line?
<fedel> I've used Gnome before (my kubuntu was ubuntu)
<DaskreeCH_> Mehrab: You don't need to login on the command line and run startx
<DaskreeCH_> fedel: That's a nice way of putting it :)
<DaskreeCH_> fedel: You are connecting to Wifi?
<fedel> yes
<DaskreeCH_> Kubunut 9.04 ?
<Mehrab> DaskreeCH_: OK, I'm going to try it. thanks
<DaskreeCH_> Kubuntu
<DaskreeCH_> Mehrab: Also install irssi :)
<fedel> DaskreeCH_: at first I installed kde
<Mehrab> DaskreeCH_: what is that for?
<fedel> DaskreeCH_: after I installed kubuntu-desktop
<DaskreeCH_> Mehrab: You can get on here without using X
<fedel> DaskreeCH_: Is it kubuntu?
<DaskreeCH_> so if your GUI dies again You can just login here and ask for help
<Mehrab> DaskreeCH_: ok, thanks again
<DaskreeCH_> fedel: Yes that works. Did you have backports turned on?
<DaskreeCH_> Unsupported updates ?
<fedel> DaskreeCH_: I don't know
<fedel> DaskreeCH_: How could I verify?
<fedel> DaskreeCH_: backports ....sorry but what is that?
<DaskreeCH_> fedel: ok easier question how do you feel about Unsupported software? :)
<fedel> DaskreeCH_: it's not good
<DaskreeCH_> fedel: Ah shame :)
<fedel> DaskreeCH_: Ok...i've searched in google something about backports...Do I have to change the repository, don't I?
<DaskreeCH_> fedel: Yes that would give you KDE 4.3 which has a nicer Network Widget and a nicer theme and ... well it's just nicer
<DaskreeCH_> but if you want a lighter solution you can install wicd
<fedel> DaskreeCH_: If install KDE 4.3 is better...it's ok
<fedel> DaskreeCH_: but...humm...Should I search for what in google to learn how do it....
<fedel> DaskreeCH_: install KDE 4.3 kubuntu?
<DaskreeCH_> fedel: read http://kubuntu.org
<fedel> DaskreeCH_: I run apt-get update but in the end it returns an error
<fedel> DaskreeCH_: NO_PUBKEY 2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<DaskreeCH_> fedel: Sorry I went to the kitchen that's fine
<DaskreeCH_> Hi mehrab
<mehrab> DaskreeCH_: hi, I couldn't remember what was your nickname
<mehrab> DaskreeCH_: I've tried that command, but it seems the problem is something else
<DaskreeCH_> mehrab: Ok well that solved that.
<DaskreeCH_> Do you get an error?
<DaskreeCH_> mehrab: Is this irssi by the way?
<mehrab> DaskreeCH_: yes, this is the screenshot of the error: http://imagebin.ca/view/IlRNt6p.html
<mehrab> DaskreeCH_: and this is my xorg.0.log file:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/219588/
<DaskreeCH_> mehrab: Ha I guess you just did an update?
<DaskreeCH_> try sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<mehrab> DaskreeCH_: yes
<tweaker25> [03:35] <tweaker25> http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=hp&hl=fr&js=y&u=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntu-fr.org%2Fviewtopic.php%3Fpid%3D2808462%23p2808462&sl=auto&tl=en&history_state0=
<tweaker25> [03:35] <tweaker25> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=2808462#p2808462
<tweaker25> [03:35] <tweaker25> http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=hp&hl=fr&js=y&u=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntu-fr.org%2Fviewtopic.php%3Fpid%3D2808462%23p2808462&sl=auto&tl=en&history_state0=
<tweaker25> [03:35] <tweaker25> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=2808462#p2808462
<FloodBotK1> tweaker25: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tweaker25> [03:35] <tweaker25> http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=hp&hl=fr&js=y&u=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntu-fr.org%2Fviewtopic.php%3Fpid%3D2808462%23p2808462&sl=auto&tl=en&history_state0=
<mehrab> DaskreeCH_: I try that and come back again
<DaskreeCH_> mehrab: Again Irssi is quite helpful :)
<DaskreeCH_>  you can start it with irssi -c irc.ubuntu.com
<DaskreeCH_> When it starts type /join #kubuntu
<mehrab> DaskreeCH_: ooops, I can't run that, cause I couldn't connect last time, I also have some problems with my connection
<DaskreeCH_> Ah ok fine then :)
<mehrab> DaskreeCH_: so I can't also run sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<modder25> [03:35] <tweaker25> http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=hp&hl=fr&js=y&u=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntu-fr.org%2Fviewtopic.php%3Fpid%3D2808462%23p2808462&sl=auto&tl=en&history_state0=
<modder25> [03:35] <tweaker25> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=2808462#p2808462
<DaskreeCH_> !fr || modder25
<ubottu> | modder25: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<DaskreeCH_> mehrab: Not quite as fine. Wireless connection ?
<mehrab> DaskreeCH_: no, dsl (pppoe). the problem is when I had my desktop I couldn't connect through sudo pppoeconf unless I run konqueror and open a page and get a server not found error and then run sudo pppoeconf and connect
<modder25> [03:35] <tweaker25> http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=hp&hl=fr&js=y&u=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntu-fr.org%2Fviewtopic.php%3Fpid%3D2808462%23p2808462&sl=auto&tl=en&history_state0=
<modder25> [03:35] <tweaker25> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=2808462#p2808462
<DaskreeCH_> mehrab: Think the same thing would work on the command line?
<mehrab> DaskreeCH_: so in command line I can't connect :(
<DaskreeCH_> w3m www.google.com
<mehrab> DaskreeCH_: how should I run konqueror?
<mehrab> DaskreeCH_:aha, let me try it. but I should say just konqueror could do that, not firefox for example.
<DaskreeCH_> ah
<DaskreeCH_> that's ... strange
<mehrab> DaskreeCH_: yes, but just let me try
<DaskreeCH_> well if you can run uname -r and you have a network or a USB drive you can get this fixed
<mehrab> DaskreeCH_: OK, thank you very much
<bageleater> hello! can someone help  me...I'm a frustrated (but nice!) newbie please!
<bageleater> I'm trying to install something, but it says I don't have python dependncies available!
<genii> bageleater: Best to just describe a specific problem to the channel and then wait for someone to take it up
<bageleater> what do I do?
<mehrab> DaskreeCH_: I came back again
<bageleater> just did genii :)
<marcos25> hola
<genii> bageleater: You are installing this program from the Add/Remove Programs ?
<bageleater> well I downloaded it from a google code project
<genii> bageleater: This is the issue then
<mehrab> DaskreeCH_: I just came back with kernel 2.6.28.13. should I try that command here?
<bageleater> okay so I should add/remove then?
<genii> bageleater: If the application is already available from standard repositories, always better to install from there first. From non-official repositories second, and last always from source code
<bageleater> okay when I try that this comes up...'The backend took too much time to process the synchronous request - you need to fork!'
<bageleater> what does that mean?
<genii> bageleater: That sounds like a familiar problem I've heard before... some time to look it up please
<bageleater> no problem, I've tried to find solutions with no luck, I can be patient
<genii> bageleater: The issue is described at some length here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/packagekit/+bug/272410 and still seems to exist in 9.04 when using kpackagekit. PErhaps try using aptitude or apt-get from in Konsole instead
<bageleater> okay help me get the command line file correctly
<bageleater> install apt-get program
<genii> bageleater: First: sudo apt-get update     (this gets the newest list of apps)  then the: sudo apt-get install programname
<bageleater> working on it, thanks for your help so far
<genii> bageleater: No problem
<bageleater> okay genii weird issue I'm trying to install the latest java and a box comes up in terminal
<bageleater> now it asks me to read it (okay) but then how can I click 'ok'
<bageleater> perhaps I just close it?
<genii> bageleater: Yes it needs user confirmation of their user agreement. Use tab to switch thru fields, Enter to select the field
<genii> (does not resond to mouse actions, etc)
<bageleater> genii okay so far so good, let me see if it installed
 * genii makes more coffee
<bageleater> (sigh) well I think it worked...but I need your help
<bageleater> I was wondering if there is a program that I could use that would encrypt a directory that is already there
<bageleater> I have some important documents on a thumb drive
<bageleater> ideally it should be accessable via KDE
<leaf-sheep> I loved how you use the word ideally.
<bageleater> thank you
<bageleater> I'm just a newbie figuring things out
<leaf-sheep> Nice. Oh I'm new to KDE too. :)
<genii> bageleater: If it wasn't 4:40AM where I am I'd be more inclined to assist
<bageleater> I understand genii, thank you for your help! for me it's 11:40am
<bageleater> get some sleep!
<said> hello
<genii> bageleater: The article here may give you some ideas: http://www.debuntu.org/2006/06/04/62-how-to-use-encrypted-directories-with-encfs-and-fuse
<said> how i can make mp3-rm-... working in kubuntu
<said> how i can make mp3-rm-... working in kubuntu
<genii> said: There seems to be something on the subject here: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/comp.os.linux.misc/2006-09/msg00662.html
<genii> Basically it involves a two stage conversion there
<mehrab> DaskreeCH_:I've run that command and everything is OK now. thanks alot
<said> thank you genii but I mean I need player supported the mp3-rm...etc, how i can get/find/download application and use it in kubuntu
<said> thank you genii but I mean I need player supported the mp3-rm...etc, how i can get/find/download application and use it in kubuntu
<genii> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<genii> The RestrictedFormats link above
<ViRii> mwah
<ViRii>  :-[
<Garp> Hi.
<Garp> Question: How can I get back to KDE-3.5 under Jaunty ? Thanks
<linkamathingy> EUIRC
<genii> Garp: There is no officially sanctioned 3.5/9.04 distribution, 8.04 was the last to have KDE 3. However, pearson computing has a cd image and repository of this combo. Not supported here if you have problems with it, however
<Garp> genii: thanks.
<vlt> Hello. Where can I find out more about yesterday's kernel update (2.6.24-24.55 to 2.6.24.-24.56)?
<titsmcgee> whats the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu
<titsmcgee> Im new to it
<Guest20115> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Guest20115> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<administrator_> DOS
<[-Haza-]> Afternoon folks. How do i set my KDE 4.2.2 NOT to share a single taskbar over mutiple desktops?
<[-Haza-]> i remember it being something in the taskbar settings but i don't seem to have as many options for the taskbar as i do on my other Kubuntu installation
<Ouarza> bonjour à tous
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Ouarza> j'ai un souci, tous les liens dans amsn, IRC, et autre ne fonctionne plus quand je clic dessus
<Ouarza> dsl !
<tsimpson> [-Haza-]: right click the task bar/task manager -> task manager settings -> Only show tasks from the current desktop
<[-Haza-]> tsimpson: See im not seeing those options :(
<tsimpson> it's there in 4.2.2, I had it enabled
<[-Haza-]> tsimpson: Hmm
<[-Haza-]> Is there another way to get to the task manager settings?
<[-Haza-]> other than right clicking the taskbar?
<tsimpson> the only other way I know is from the text config ~/.kde4/share/config/plasma-appletsrc
<[-Haza-]> tsimpson: I'll have a look
<cinex> my ssh tunnel isn't loading nay webpages
<cinex> any idea why that would happen ?
<Daviey> cinex: Is this your box you are tunnelling through?
<[-Haza-]> tsimpson: Any idea what value im looking for?
<cinex> my wifes :D
<Daviey> cinex: The reason i ask, it's quite common for people to switch off tunnel
<Daviey> I imagine she hasn't :)
<cinex> i dont think i have either
<cinex> ssh -D 55555 user@ip -p port
<cinex> thats right isnt it ?
<Daviey> cinex: What error are you getting in the terminal running the ssh session?
<Daviey> yes
<cinex> no error. just a bblank web page
<Daviey> Then set firefox to use SOCKS5, localhost port 55555
<cinex> (whiteness)
<cinex> ohhh ok
<cinex> i set http
<Daviey> ahh, now you know :)
<cinex> meh, im leaking dns requests
<Daviey> cinex: That is default behaviour for firefox
<cinex> can I change it Daviey
<Daviey> cinex: yes
<cinex> how?
<Daviey> cinex: go to "about:config" in the address bar for firefox
<Daviey> follow the health warning :)
<cinex> yep
<Daviey> cinex: change the setting "network.proxy.socks_remote_dns" to true
<Daviey> I'm pretty sure you then need to restart firefox, not certain though
<cinex> thanks
<tsimpson> [-Haza-]: look for "plugin=tasks" and the heading above it, (like "[Containments][2][Applets][4]"), then look for that heading ending with "[Configuration]", or else add it. then you should add "showOnlyCurrentDesktop=true" under that
<cinex> tahts worked :)
<Daviey> win \o/
<tsimpson> [-Haza-]: eg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/219699/
<darkmillian> hello~
<darkmillian> can any one help me?
<[-Haza-]> tsimpson: Cheers mate. I'll have a look for that
<cinex> hi darkmillian
<[-Haza-]> darkmillian: Probably not
<darkmillian> :|
<[-Haza-]> darkmillian: I afraid so..
<darkmillian> i will got ask at #ubuntu then.
<[-Haza-]> darkmillian: I would just ask a real question instead of "can anyone help me?"
<[-Haza-]> It would be crazy for people to respond with "Yes!! i can help you darkmillian!" :)
<darkmillian> ok enough with this...
<darkmillian> any way
<darkmillian> i have  kubuntu 9.04
<darkmillian> and i facing with 2 problem
<darkmillian> 1st after migrate to ext 4
<refic> my firefox-3.5 has been crashing a lot lately, any idea where I could start digging the cause of it?
<darkmillian> some of my app make the whole system hang
<cinex> refic: open firefox with the konsole and check for errors when it crashes
<vlt> Hello. Where can I find out more about yesterday's kernel update (2.6.24-24.55 to 2.6.24.-24.56)?
<darkmillian> and dolphin extremely slow
<refic> cinex: hey, good idea :) thanks
<bazhang> vlt, in karmic?
<darkmillian> after i make a new user the dolphin problem solved but some app still make my  system hang after a while
<bazhang> vlt, this is intrepid then?
<darkmillian> 2nd 1 can't login kubuntu .when ever i log in a message pop-up and say "/home/millian is full kubuntu can not start" or something similar but when i put the live-CD in and find that my home still got 30+GB free i'm using Kubuntu 9.04 -64-bit
<darkmillian> i*
<darkmillian> before this i tried to copy a file into my home and it said my home is full
<darkmillian> any 1 might a solution to this?
<cinex> darkmillian: how big is your home parition ?
<darkmillian> about 46GB
<cinex> d -h
<cinex> will tell u how full it is
<cinex> your recycle bin might need emptying too
<cinex> df -h
<darkmillian> i only used 11GB
<tsimpson> vlt: look at the changelog with "aptitude changelog linux-image-2.6.24-24-generic" or at http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux/linux_2.6.24-24.56/changelog
<cinex> and it says it is full ?
<darkmillian> i still got  alot free space left
<darkmillian> indeed
<tor> Please prompt Russian  the help channel
<cinex> are all the other drives empty?
<tsimpson> !ru | Guest53729
<ubottu> Guest53729: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<eagles0513875> touche tsimpson :)
<darkmillian> yes
<cinex> dunno darkmillian
<cinex> you tryed googling around ?
<darkmillian> not yet but  ..
<darkmillian> i guess the only resurt is somethign about a real full  drives
<cinex> google the error message
<cinex> normally takes u straight to an answer
<darkmillian> k
<ryann> apart from kvpnc, are there any suggested vpn gui's for use in KDE4?
<ka> Is it possible to convert my /home from ext3 to ext4? If so how?
<ryann> convert the file system?
<ka> ryann: Yes
<ryann> ka: have you bothered to google it?
<ryann> ka: http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/04/how-to-convert-your-ext3-partition-to.html
<ka> ryann; Hm strange I couldn't find anything. I must have borked the spelling...
<ka> Thanks.
<xaloc> hola
<Smurphy> aloha
<Smurphy> :)
<administrator_> TVB
<administrator_> Hello!!!    :)
<alessio> ciao
<DT> i'm in the middle of setting up a kqemu virtual windize, but i don't have enough space left on my primary partition to put the size VM i want
<DT> is where a way to put it on a different partition?
<bazhang> DT, windows?
<DT> no, windoze :P
<DT> otherwise, yes
<bazhang> as in the Microsoft OS?
<DT> yes
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<DT> ..
<DT> did you happen to read my question?
<DT> i have that already, i need to know how to put it on a different partition
<eagles0513875> hey guys has kde 4.2.2 been pushed to backports for intrepid
<omnipotentduo> Does anyone else have the problem of after umounting a usb or a cd/dvd in dolphin you show mounted?
<DT> in kde4 or 3 omnipotentduo
<DT> ?
<omnipotentduo> kde 4
<DT> yeah, i've noticed that
<omnipotentduo> but its not on my Archlinux box
<DT> doesn't do it on my KDE3 either
<DT> doesn't seem to harm anything so i just ignore it
<omnipotentduo> its annoying more than anything
<DT> do you use the device gadget?
<omnipotentduo> yeah, think that might have something to do with it?
<DT> yeah, disable it and see what happend
<DT> happesn*
<DT> i noticed mine doesn't do it when that's off
<omnipotentduo> kinda worked i am still staring at a umounted disk but it cleared my USB's
<omnipotentduo> so has anyone messed with KDEmod on ubuntu?
<zopiac> How do i disable the wallet? I hate that thing...
<Dayla> what can i do if kmix wont load
<frederick> hello everybody...
<frederick> anyone of you ever worked with tictacphoto.com for your photo's? i have a question about it..
<Dayla> so
<Dayla> kmix wont load for me... any suggestions
<Dayla> wont load from terminal either
<zarakolik> ubuntu-tr
<BluesKaj> Dayla, make sure alsa-utils is installed
<frederick> how come's a program has the intention to start in wine, but doesn't finalise the startup?
<Dayla> yeah its there
<bazhang> frederick, which program
<frederick> the tictacphoto program
<frederick> to make photoalbums...
<bazhang> what does the appdb say
<frederick> doesn't find a thing
<bazhang> and #winehq ? what do they say
<frederick> i'm going to check it out...
<bazhang> why not use a native linux app for that
<frederick> i tried pixum but i have my doub's about it
<darthanubis> RC2 plasma-desktop crashes and will not restart unless ~/.kde is deleted
<frederick> by the way, kde 4.2.4 is that one a stable release?
<darthanubis> Works fine until I setup plasma widgets to my liking. After 48hrs it crashes and will not start again
<darthanubis> frederick: yes
<frederick> nice, going to update :-)
<frederick> how can i see the version of my kde in fact? i'm a linux newbie, good huh? :-)
<Jarred> if im making my own linux do i have to download all 20 KDE packages and install them to use the KDE environment
<bazhang> Jarred, your own distro? like a remastered version?
<Jarred> well i was thinking of a remastered one but i think ill be making my own now using LFS, Linux from Scratch
<bazhang> then that is not on topic here
<bazhang> you should ask in the linux from scratch channel for example
<Jarred> well its KDE
<bazhang> K Ubuntu
<Jarred> -_- poo
<Dayla> its just like a puzzle where the pieces are coming from different places
<bazhang> debian and Suse have KDE as well
<bazhang> #kde perhaps
<Jarred> Isnt KDE enough of a topic here
<bazhang> nope
<Jarred> Hey theres a KDE channel
<suman> any evolution users here??
<bazhang> yes there is
<Jarred> NOT ME WOPW WOP WOP
<frederick> hmz, i don't find any gpg key for deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main?
<Jarred> hey, has anyone orded a Kubuntu CD, and if so how long did it take to be delivered
<Mamarok> xocolate: what is your problem?
<bazhang> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/Release.gpg frederick this?
<bazhang> Jarred, depends where you live, better to contact a loco and ask them for one
<Mamarok> Jarred: shouldn't take long
<bazhang> Jarred, what country
<xocolate> So, I was using a monitor LCD 15" then I had to change it to a CRT monitor 15". The problem is: I can't change the resolution to 1024x768 in the CRT... I only get 800x600
<Jarred> ok, no point aking Australians cuz there all asleep, there all asleep in the Kubuntu-au channel -_-
<frederick> bazhang: indeed, tnx a lot, now going to update, if i reboot see you later :-)
<Mamarok> xocolate: and you are sure it supports a higher resolution?
<bazhang> Jarred, just post a message there and wait for it
<xocolate> If I run Windows the CRT runs on 1024x768 normally
<Jarred> i cant be botered waiting, i hat IRC
<Mamarok> !resolution | xocolate
<ubottu> xocolate: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Jarred> bothered*
<Mamarok> you should check that link, the second one
<xocolate> I will try it...
<shrini> anyone using kblogger?
<shrini> I get authentication error in kblogger. need help
<suman> today, the send/receive button is not active in evolution.. anyone had a similar situation?
<frederick> are there some important sources that are marked as 'must have'?
<jeiworth> sources as in repositories?
<frederick> indeed
<jeiworth> well, one i always add is the medibuntu-repos
<jeiworth> then i have the google repo to keep google earth up to date automatically
<jeiworth> and being somewhat of a version fetishist i usually add some launchpad ppa's
<frederick> the google repo i don't have, and i have a problem with the virtualbox repo, there is an update ready, but the update is blocked
<omnipotentduo> always medbuntu, especially if you are rocking 64bit version
<frederick> still 32bit here... :p
<frederick> medbuntu = medibuntu?
<omnipotentduo> yeah
<bazhang> medibuntu.org frederick
<frederick> i'll check
<bazhang> instructions on the site
<frederick> my first impressions here and in my kubuntu are great so far :-)
<DT> almost got my Windoze XD vm runnning....if only my install disk was screwed up -_-
<DT> wasn't*
<jeiworth> DT: well, get hold of a decentralized backup then ;)
<DT> >.>
<DT> <.<
<DT> alread burning a disk....
 * DT says nothing more on the matter
<jeiworth> *ggg*
<omnipotentduo> ubuntu is the easiest of all the distro's to install and sue
<omnipotentduo> use*
<DT> i like kubuntu better...but that's only cause KDE
<DT> tho i also use Xfce too
<DT> haet GNOME tho
<jeiworth> omnipotentduo: well, that is being subjective, but it holds much truth. although i might want to try latest suse, my last was 7.3:-D
<omnipotentduo> kde 4.2 is the greatest, on my play box i am trying to get Chakra but my installer keeps crashing
<DT> i hae to admit that KDE4.2 hs been nothing but problems from me
<omnipotentduo> and i couldnt get my xorg to work right trying to do arch so i went live >>
<DT> crashes often, runs slow....
<DT> it finally currupted itself on day -_-
<DT> one*
<frederick> the only problem i have here is the ati radeon... sometimes my screen flashes when starting something, especcialy wine program
<omnipotentduo> kde on my ubuntu has been fine. kde live on Chakra not so
<jeiworth> omnipotentduo: then you'll be even happier with 4.3, it totally rocks :)
<omnipotentduo> jeiworth: is it more stable?
<DT> i got a gforce, have all kinda of issues tho
<jeiworth> omnipotentduo: well, didnt have probpems with 4.2 so can't really say, so far it hasn't crashed or frozen itself
<DT> disk burned, on my way to installing windoze VM
<jeiworth> i have intel
<omnipotentduo> DT: i think that is the standard now a days, either nvidea or ATI, and ATI is even harder to work with on kde from my experience
 * jeiworth hopes intel will finally fix those performance issues :-/
<DT> my old comp (the one i'm using now) has the KDE 4 beta and never had a problem with it
<DT> took me forever to kubuntu 6.10 set up, but been easy as pie since then
<DT> and i have an ATI card
<omnipotentduo> i had 3.5 on my laptop w/ an ati and had nothing but problems
<omnipotentduo> but my xwife has it now so WOOT
<DT> heh
<omnipotentduo> gave me an excuse to get my monster heh
<jeiworth> i had an ati 9800pro with kde 3.5 and no problems
<DT> it took me about a month to get it all sorted out, but from then out i never had a problem
<omnipotentduo> back in a sec going to get more green tea
<frederick> but i saw there were problems with the sxerver?
 * DT shrugs
<jeiworth> frederick: have you tried deactivating desktop effects before starting a (n opengl) game?
<frederick> no let's try
<jeiworth> just press <alt>-<shift>-F12
<frederick> still have it on wine
<jeiworth> btw, anyone know how to reactivate sound output? i have spontaneous issues when i put my lap into suspend by closing the lid and then rewake it, sometimes sound  doesn't work :-/ i tried the olde sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart but i think with kde 4 and introduction of pulseaudio that might not be enough
<DT> i would'nt know, when mine goes in to suspend, x crashes and i can't get it out of suspend -_-
<jeiworth> DT: oops, what model?
<DT> compaq something or other
<jeiworth> DT: hmm checked for bios update? i know for certain that hp (which is now  owner of compaq) released various bios upgrades for their laps to correct acpi implementation, i was suffering from a similar problem on my hp pavilion dv5 (SATA could not be reinitialized)
<DT> hmm...no actually i didn't
<DT> will do tat f i ever manage to get kubuntu back on it
<jeiworth> DT: well, might be worth a try ;)
<DT> ever CD i download fails to install -_-
<jeiworth> DT: is it old? i mean OLD?
<DT> no, brandnew
<DT> vista premuim (haet...) 64bit AMD
<omnipotentduo> which version kubuntu you download?
<jeiworth> DT: sounds bad, i'd go looking for bios and cd/dvd-drive firmware upgrades
<DT> i tried the CDs on different computer, all of the fail, must by my inter net coonection or something
<jeiworth> DT: but it boots correctly from cd? and also, have you tried using the disk verification on the setup screen?
<DT> i torrented one, gonna try it when i finishes
<omnipotentduo> areyou downloading on a wireless connection?
<jeiworth> or the burner?
<DT> the most recent disk never makes it to the setup screen
<DT> and yes, it does boot from CD, it did when i installed 9.04 fine
<DT> still does fro the 9.04 disk, but don't want that
<DT> and yes, over wireless
<omnipotentduo> that's your problem
<DT> worked fine for the 9.04 disk
<Captain_Haddock> do the checksum verification in the installer
<DT> can't get to it half the time
<jeiworth> i am always download over wireless, never had a problem
<omnipotentduo> when downloading ISO's you (like anythingelse) get fragmented packets
<DT> the other half of the time if won't burn the disk at all
<Captain_Haddock> and switch your CD / CD drive / cables etc.
<omnipotentduo> i have never had luck downloading iso's over wireless
<Captain_Haddock> you could even try burning the CD ISO to DVD (worked for me)
<DT> laptop
<DT> hmm..might try to CD to DVD thing
<DT> gonna try my torrented iso first tho
<firecrotch> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<DT> it check out fine in windows
<Captain_Haddock> and run the memtest as well, if you get to it.
<firecrotch> if the md5 is correct, then there was no problem with the download
<Captain_Haddock> (you can download memtest separately as well if you need)
<jeiworth> DT: and just to rule out the simple things, you are burning the iso as iso and not burning the iso-file on the disc, right? ;oP
<DT> yes :P
<DT> it starts to boot, but never finishes
<jeiworth> DT: well, you never know... ;)
<DT> heh
<omnipotentduo> if that didn't work do you have access to a hardwire connection?
<DT> my first question for eletronic problems: "is it turned on?"
<DT> yeah
<jeiworth> indeed
<DT> last resort tho
<firecrotch> DT: Your burning program should have a utility to check that the disc was burned correctly
<jeiworth> "yes" - turn it off then - "ah, now it works"
<DT> it does and it says it is
<DT> heh no, if i get yes the next questions is "is it plugged in?:
<jeiworth> sounds like bios/acpi mischief to meee
<DT> will fiddle see what happens
<omnipotentduo> i had the same problem when i was trying to get it up on my toughbook, but when i downloaded via hardwire the problem went away
<DT> ok
<Yagami> hi
<omnipotentduo> dunno but linux you fart the wrong direction 10 years before you install you get a problem
<jeiworth> DT: i recommend you watch more it crowd ;)
<Captain_Haddock> Those problems only occur with DDL... not torrents... and if the md5 checks out.. then it should be fine.
<Yagami> why isnt there kdelibs-experimental on kubuntu karmic ?
<Yagami> its it already on kdelibs ?
<DT> well, it's not my priority right now, need windoze XD up and running on this comp for work reasons
<BluesKaj> Yagami, ask on #ubuntu+1
<Yagami> BluesKaj: even about kdelibs ? kde ? wont they get mad ?
<BluesKaj> not if it's about karmic , someone might know the answer
<Smurphy> ayone has his MX700 Logitech Desktop Cordless (Keyboard/Mouse) combination runnign correctly under 9.04 ?
<mobi-sheep> What is best Mount-ISO tool in KDE?
<fkm> Hi there :-) I'm trying to compile Psi-0.13 and get the following error from the psimedia configure script:
<fkm> Error: need gstreamer >= 0.10.22!
<fkm> What package would I need to satisfy this dependency?
<fkm> I seem to have to core files: libgstreamer0.10-0 is already the newest version.
<jeiworth> mobi-sheep: i use acetone
<mobi-sheep> jeiworth: Is it in repos?
<jeiworth> not sure, got mine from getdeb.org
<FlipStonE> hello again, the kde 4.3, is it safe yet to use?
<FlipStonE> i guess not
<omnipotentduo> kde 4.2 beta 2 was safe to use
<omnipotentduo> i hear 4.3 is even safer
<phh> FlipStonE: on my current distribution it works really well
<FlipStonE> hmz, and if it fails, can i go back to this kde 4.2.4?
<omnipotentduo> what so you use phh
<omnipotentduo> should but you might have to do it via another virtual terminal
<omnipotentduo> phh, what distro do you use?
<phh> mandriva, but out of topic
<vlt> bazhang: The changelog you reccommended says "Rebuild of 2.6.24-24.54 with 2.6.24-24.55 security release applied
<vlt> "
<vlt> What does that mean? What security release?
<darthanubis> FlipStonE: Never ask if a release candidate is "safe" for use. What answer do you think you will get? Most will tell you the RELEASED FINAL VERSION is the one if you are looking for "safety".
<darthanubis> Do people EVER stop asking that question?
<FlipStonE> darthanubis: ok, you have no auto-reply? :p
<omnipotentduo> the only safe version i use are alpha's haha
<darthanubis> FlipStonE: I need one just for that;) But seriously, I use it, and it seems like either I broke plasma-desktop with some widgets it did not like, or plasma-desktop is more buggy than in RC1.
<FlipStonE> ok, i'll wait :-)
<darthanubis> I'd play with it more, but I'm off to work.
<FlipStonE> ok, have a nice day :-)
<darthanubis> FlipStonE: why wait, use it, and help report bugs, so that the final will be all that you would like and expect out of a FINISHED DE?
<FlipStonE> darthanubis: that would be nice on a test system, but this is my main computer, and thats the only one i have, so i''l wait :-)
<darthanubis> lol
<darthanubis> It won't break your system
<The-Jesus> yup, just reported one on amarok, can't edit tags on the collection viewpane, only on the playlist
<darthanubis> I have LXDE installed, and am using it now until I delete my ~/.kde folder and log back into KDE
<The-Jesus> lotsa time to play currently - broken leg =(
<ryann> apart from kvpnc, are there any suggested vpn gui's for use in KDE4?
<rob__> Does anyone know of a repository that has a backport of slepc-3.0 for jaunty?
<Gargoyle76> Does anyone know how to get bitpim to talk to my phone?
<Gargoyle76> it can see the port and even what type of port; also the availabilty of the port...but no joy
<Gargoyle76> try to download anything from the phone...it crashes the program
<pushrax> Does anyone here use Akregator?
<said> hello. plz i need learn more about kubuntu (network..system...terminal.. who can give me link to downlod pdf books)
<jeiworth> ryann: the kde 4 networkmanager now has vpn support integrated also for openvpn, but it seems it doesn't have suid bit set to make it work? not sure, i still have to start openvpn with sudo
<said> hello. plz i need learn more about kubuntu (network..system...terminal.. who can give me link to downlod pdf books
<jeiworth> rob__: try getdeb.org (or google :)) if not, compile it yourself and install it with checkinstall to build a deb and integrate it into the package management
<ryann> jeiworth:  i stopped using the networkmanager because of the plasmoid issues (until stable).  i've switched to wicd.
<said> hello. plz i need learn more about kubuntu (network..system...terminal.. who can give me link to downlod pdf books
<The-Jesus> said> dunno about kubuntu specific, try linux bible on google, or for a thorough starter guide - http://kubuntuguide.org/Jaunty
<rob__> jeiworth:  Is it safe to install the Karmic version in Jaunty, or would I just be better off building it myself?
<jeiworth> ryann: kk, heard about that, dont have any issues with current 4.3rc3 though (appart from the openvpn thing)
<jeiworth> rob__: hmm i'd rather build it, surely karmic has a different version of glibc
<rob__> jeiworth: Thanks.  However, I'm familiar with building slepc, but not packaging it into a deb and putting it in the package system.  What's the right way to do that?
<jeiworth> rob__: well, first you have to install the checkinstall package ;) the compile and installation procedure is straight forward:./configure && make && sudo checkinstall <-- so you basically just replace the install with checkinstall
<jeiworth> rob__: checkinstall will then try to read various information like version, etc. and you might have to fill out some information manually
<ryann> jeiworth:  do you use wireless?
<jeiworth> ryann: yes, i do, a lot actually
<ryann> if i manually stuck to plasma-widget-networkmanagement_0.1~svn951801-1_i386 i was fine
<ryann> but any update to that package in the repository broke WPA
<jeiworth> hmmnot sure what version i have, i have updates and backports from kubuntu launchpad ppa in my repos, where can i check the network manager version? i once had a problem though when they pushed out a kernel update before the restricted modules update so i was without wlan 1-2 days
<jeiworth> now it works just fine with wep and wpa1+2
<pushrax> Does anyone here use Akregator?
<jeiworth> pushrax: yes
<pushrax> jeiworth: cna you tell me if your links in the contents of RSS feeds are going through goggle freeproxy feature?
<zipito> good day
<jeiworth> pushrax: uuuhm say what? *fg* how do i check that?
<pushrax> jeiworth: I want direct links in the content tand they are for some reason on my machine using goggle
<pushrax> jeiworth: look in a feed item.  the infot hat displays for a news item may have a url in the html.  if the url goggle based?
<jeiworth> pushrax: when you press "complete story" or what?
<zipito> mine kubuntu runs some kind strange:   when it boots it plays the default sound of kde, then - no other sound could be played (not from system events, not from amarok, not from dragonplayer) :(
<pushrax> jeiworth: have you got any rss feeds added?  if so click on, then click one of their subs items.  int he content do the url's have google as their link?
<pushrax> jeiworth: all my links are using goggle proxy, which I'm totally angry about.  I don't want google having any access to what I do.
<jeiworth> pushrax: i have lots of rss feeds and none of the links inside are google based
<pushrax> jeiworth: oh ok, it must be the newer version as I am running karmic koala kubuntu
<pushrax> jeiworth: many thanks for your time...!!!
<jeiworth> pushrax: np, verify that in #ubuntu+1 plz
<jeiworth> i wouldn't like that either
<pushrax> jeiworth: ok wll get back to you on it if you don't see it yourself.
<jeiworth> okeee brb, off for smokes...
<jeiworth> pushrax: thx!
<Matisse> hi
<pavelovich> hi
<Matisse> I need to use some scientific software, which is only available for windoze. what do I have to do, that installing windoze doesn't corrupt my system? I've heard, that the boot manager is deleted...
<pushrax> jeiworth: I just noticed it's not all feeds, but a majority in my list.  Maybe the goggle rss feature is popular with hosts?  'Feedburner' is their feature.
<pushrax> jeiworth: I didn't egt an answer in the other channel.  Anyway I'll keep checking it to see if it's my machine, or akregator or my rss choices.  Cheers.
<pavelovich> I also do not know how to make I need on top of that
<pavelovich> ho is russian or french ?
<pushrax> Matisse: most scienfici software, especially testing software requires timings.  So probbaly better to use on designed for system.
<firecrotch> Matisse: you'll have to reinstall GRUB if you install Windows after installing Linux
<firecrotch> !fixmbr | Matisse
<ubottu> Matisse: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Captain_Haddock> !wine | Matisse
<ubottu> Matisse: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Matisse> Captain_Haddock, wine doesnt execute the setup file correct
<pavelovich> How they make to engrave an image on a CD with kubuntu 9.04?
<pavelovich> please
<Matisse> !fr | pavelovich
<ubottu> pavelovich: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Matisse> !ru | pavelovich
<ubottu> pavelovich: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jeiworth> <pushrax> jeiworth: I just noticed it's not all feeds, but a majority in my list.  Maybe the goggle rss feature is popular with hosts?  'Feedburner' is their feature. <--  could be, give me an example and i'll try it here in jaunty
<Matisse> firecrotch, thx
<jeiworth> Matisse: tried running it under wine?
<Matisse> wine doesnt execute the setup file correct
<firecrotch> Matisse: Have you checked appdb.winehq.org to see if they have a way to get it to work?
<Matisse> no, I'll have a look
<jeiworth> Matisse: do you get an error?
<Matisse> no
<Matisse> jeiworth, it says something about changing the installation, but not about installing
<Dario_Andres> Anyone using KDE4.3rc2 is suffering a bug : "no tasks in taskbar" ?
<jeiworth> Matisse: well, the exact text might  shed some light, maybe its  missing some vba dll or .net or wants to run under a specific windows version
<Matisse> jeiworth, it is the wrong setup dialog, not a error message
<jeiworth> Matisse: kk, for me the wrong dialogue _is_ the error...
<Matisse> actually, it works. "changing the installation" can also also start a installation it seems :)
<Matisse> this is great, no need to use windoze!
<Matisse> thx guys for pushing me into the right direction
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jeiworth> Matisse: you're welcome ;)
<rob__> jeiworth:  I've been following your instructions.  However, checkinstall seems to fail during one of the steps "Building file list... FAILED!"
<rob__> jeiworth: any idea why?
<jeiworth> rob__: hmm lets see if i remember correctly, you could try a sudo checkinstall --scripts
<rob__> jeiworth: hrmm... unrecognized option
<jeiworth> rob__: try sudo checkinstall --inspect
<jeiworth> rob__: checkinstall --help is always good ;)
<rob__> jeiworth: ok, it syas their are no files in the list of package files!
<jeiworth> rob__: ok, that's a new one.. it compiled ok?
<rob__> jeiworth: it compiled without error; this is very strange
<jeiworth> rob__: humm well, you could try a sudo make install to see if the normal procedure would work
<c_anthony07> morning/afternoon all
<Darkham> hello
<rob__> jeiworth:  I figured it out.  There was a temp file causing some sort of confilclt.  It works now; thanks for your help!
<jeiworth> rob__: great! yw
<c_anthony07> Can someone link me to information about Radeon drivers?
<c_anthony07> I saw the link yesterday but was too busy trying to get Kubuntu installed
<c_anthony07> lol
<Dragnslcr> !ati | c_anthony07
<ubottu> c_anthony07: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<c_anthony07> Thanks Dragnslcr
<c_anthony07> hmm...ok so how do I get back to the GUI? or did I open the wrong type of command terminal?
<c_anthony07> I hit ctrl+alt+F2
<c_anthony07> x.x I hate being a newb.
<phh> do alt-f7
<c_anthony07> phh> You rock.
<c_anthony07> blank screen...
<nicolas> to speak in french
<nicolas> ?
<nicolas> :-/
<BluesKaj> !fr | nicolas
<ubottu> nicolas: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<DaskreeCH> c_anthony07: for Alt+F7?
<DaskreeCH> what were you doing before that?
<Dragnslcr> c_anthony07- ctrl-alt-fN brings you to different terminals. 1-6 are normally just a shell, while 7 is your normal X session
<Jack8899-2> How can i restart pulseaudio?
<phh> pulseaudio --kill ; pulseaudio
<Jack8899-2> phh; it says E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<Jack8899-2> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() fehlgeschlagen.
<phh> killall -9 pulseaudio ; pulseaudio then
<Jack8899-2> phh: the same error
<phh> hu
<phh> no permission denied ?
<Jack8899-2> do i have to add su ?
<Jack8899-2> it doesnt say anything about permissions
<phh> sudo's needed only if it gives you an error
<phh> well, then i don't know
<Jack8899-2> phh: it says E: core-util.c: Home directory /home/kenny not ours.
<Jack8899-2> E: main.c: Failed to kill daemon: Permission denied
<phh> ?!?
<phh> what  command did you type exactly ?
<Jack8899-2> sudo pulseaudio --kill ; pulseaudio
<phh> ah that one.
<Jack8899-2> phh: http://pastebin.com/m303683a5
<phh> you created your user by hand ?
<Jack8899-2> phh: no, by installation
<c_anthony07> So...I'm 0 for 3 today on locking up KDE.
 * c_anthony07 goes AFK while desktop reboots
<DaskreeCH> c_anthony07: So you've tried to lock up KDE 3 times and lost? \o/
<c_anthony07> well, 3 for 3 I guess
<c_anthony07> It wouldn't even load this last time.
 * c_anthony07 reboots again
<c_anthony07> ok so I've made it to where the system won't even boot fully.
<c_anthony07> It gets to the globe on the splash screen and just stops.
<c_anthony07> oiy x.x
<c_anthony07> is there a command I can put in to reset everything back to the defaults?
<c_anthony07> All I was doing was trying to change my desktop theme...sheesh
<c_anthony07> ok so reinstalling now.
<c_anthony07> lol
<leaf-sheep> Not funny at all. :(
<velezovando> does the "place in system tray" option apply only to kde4 apps?
<BluesKaj> velezovando, no it applies to any app listed in the k-menu
<kingsteve1> hello
<velezovando> thanks
<MadAGu> why when i change my mouse theme some cursors from the default oxygen theme remains?
<ricky_1966> hi everybody
<sven_oostenbrink> Hi there, Im using kopete (KDE 4.3 beta) and I want to use a webcam. I connecte the webcam, in the kopete configuration I can see the image from the webcam, so it works.. Then I am talking with somebody (who is on MS MSN) and I want to see that persons webcam and I want that person to see mine but.. there are no controls to do so.. nothing, they cant see mine, I cant see theirs.. How do I do this in kopete??
<sven_oostenbrink> Hi ricky_1966.. Whats your question?
<ricky_1966> i've a little problem with bluetooth and my phonr
<ricky_1966> sorry phone
<ricky_1966> can you help me ?
<Out_Cold> anyone still using kde3? i am not seeing where the option is to change default web browsers
<ricky_1966> with the graphic toolkuts, I can't find, my phone
<ricky_1966> if i try with konsole
<ricky_1966> i'be to reser the hci0
<ricky_1966> sorry
<ricky_1966> *reset, and toolkit
<ricky_1966> but I don't know hoto to pairing and make other function
<ricky_1966> *how to
<sven_oostenbrink> Hi there, Im using kopete (KDE 4.3 beta) and I want to use a webcam. I connecte the webcam, in the kopete configuration I can see the image from the webcam, so it works.. Then I am talking with somebody (who is on MS MSN) and I want to see that persons webcam and I want that person to see mine but.. there are no controls to do so.. nothing, they cant see mine, I cant see theirs.. How do I do this in kopete??
<sven_oostenbrink> ricky_1966: sorry, don't know bluetooth
<ricky_1966> ok, tks
<Mamarok> ricky_1966: so far there is a bug in the bluetooth stack, you can only send files in one direction
<ricky_1966> Mamarok: how ?
<Mamarok> ricky_1966: well, it depends, seems not to be the same for all people
<ricky_1966> ok
<Mamarok> I can send to the phone but not receive, for others it's the other way round
<ricky_1966> listen what happen on my system
<ricky_1966> first, with graphicall toolkits it's impossible to find phone
<ricky_1966> on konsole, I reste the hci0, with sudo hciconfig hci0 reset
<hrab> Hello, is there a specific channel for talking about kubuntu 9.10?
<Pici> hrab: #ubuntu+1
<hrab> ty
<ricky_1966> and witj hcitools scan I find the phone...
<ricky_1966> well and now ??? what I've to do ?
<Mamarok> you need to pair the devices, on either side
<ricky_1966> ok
<ricky_1966> how ?
<Mamarok> which means both have to be set to discoverable
<Mamarok> ricky_1966: did you check those links:
<Mamarok> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<ricky_1966> ok, stay tune, I'm going to read and after if I've problem I can't call YOu ?
<pm2> Hello - I'm using Kernel 2.6.28 on Kubuntu 9.04 on an Acer laptop.  I'm having a strange problem with the computer will freeze for a few seconds every couple minutes.  The "freeze" involves being unable to switch windows, enter text into textboxes, click buttons, etc.  The mouse cursor is able move, though, and the numlock and capslock lights respond.
<pm2> Output from dmesg is here: http://dpaste.com/67901/ -- any thoughts on how to fix this?
<Mamarok> ricky_1966: just ask in this channel
<dwarder__> what do you play on lunux, i have got intel built-in notebook 3d video card (sony vayo notebook), on window i can play counter-strike rather fast
<dwarder__> windows*
<tonii> linux ain't a gaming OS, yet.
<tonii> though some games work rather ok with Cedega/Whine
<tonii> ehm, WINE
<dwarder__> tonii: i remember there was quake 3
<dwarder__> right
<dwarder__> ?
<dwarder__> for linux
<dwarder__> because of code opening?
<tonii> hm, could be. I don't game that much now days.
<tonii> I know some games are ported for Linux
<tonii> Alien Arena (or something like that) have I read about in the news.
 * dwarder__ reads http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Quake3
 * dwarder__ installing alien-arena
<dwarder__> evil brainy aliens :-O http://stopgame.ru/files/screenshots/9414/alien_arena_2008-6.jpg
<DaskreeCH> dwarder__: http://hapypenguin.org
<DaskreeCH> dwarder__: Also #gametome IRC chan
<xain> Is there a command to have Grub search partitions for boot sectors?
<DaskreeCH> Grub is the boot sector
<DaskreeCH> !grub | xain This might help
<ubottu> xain This might help: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<xain> I am actually trying to manually add osx to grub.
<xain> I think i found it.
<xain> Not sure.
<DaskreeCH> Xain ugh you want rEFIt
 * dwarder__ played alien-arena
 * dwarder__ slow
<dwarder__> DaskreeCH: thanks
 * dwarder__ satisfyed his game addiction
<Guest52581> hola alguien puede darme el link del canal de hispanohablantes??
<Guest52581> porfavor
<phh> !pr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr
<phh> hum
<velezovando> #kubuntu-es
<Guest52581> thaks :D
<leaf-sheep> Languages. We don't understand. Emotions, we understood. o.O
<DaskreeCH> dwarder__: Might want to tweak Videocard drivers :)
<DaskreeCH> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
 * leaf-sheep jots down something on his notebook.
<Guest52581> code install aMSN ....... terminal???
<JontheEchidna> sudo apt-get install amsn
<Guest52581> thanks!!!!!!!!! :D
<uzman> please help me! i was install Kubuntu jaunty. But my intel ICH 9 sound card is not runing.
<uzman>  please help me! i was install Kubuntu jaunty. But my intel ICH 9 sound card is not running.
<DaskreeCH> uzman: Is it detected ?
<uzman> yes
<uzman> it is detected my sound card
<uzman> but i dont hear  any soun
<uzman> d
<DaskreeCH> uzman: is the sound muted? that happens sometimes on install
<uzman> its always mute
<uzman> The world is not hear me:(
<DaskreeCH> uzman: you turned up all the sliders in kmix ?
<uzman> already i dont install kmix
<DaskreeCH> uzman: oh? it should be installed by default
<DaskreeCH> How did you manange to install without kmix?
<uzman> i manage it, gnome sound manager
<DaskreeCH> well if that works for you
<velezovando> he might be running two sound managers
<uzman> no only one
<uzman> but i install pulse
<uzman> pulse is running now
<c_anthony07> how do I install new themes for KDE? I click the install button and it does nothing.
<uzman> Aranizda hic bizim oralardan kimse yokmu
<uzman> hay amina koyayiim ya koca dunyada tek basima kaldim iimi
<uzman_> siktiklerim ne yarak gibi yaziyonuz la
<DaskreeCH> uzman_: ?
<mot> uzman_, ne var ulan?
<mot> problemin ne yahu?
<mot> niye kufur ediyon burda ya
<Xnet0> im sorry, i dont understand?
<mot> Xnet0, he was whining tha there was nobody in here to help him
<uzman_> of mot of
<uzman_> sorma
<uzman_> yahu sesi calismio bu meretin
<mot> and crying that he's the only person around, and then got pissed that nickserv changed his name.
<Xnet0> mot: i can see why lol? German i believe?
<mot> Xnet0, turkish
<uzman_> ya mot sen nereden ograndin birader bole guzel ingilizceyi
<Xnet0> mot: aaah i see
<mot> uzman_, burada ingilizce konusuruz
<uzman_> ok
<mot> uzman_, yari turk yari amerikaliyim
<Xnet0> this is quite entertaining.
<Xnet0> but very hard to understand
<mot> uzman_, #debian-tr kanal da var
<uzman_> hadi ya
<uzman_> pm attim sana mot kardes
<mot> gordum
<mot> problemin falan var mi?
<uzman_> harikasin:)
<Xnet0> um yes... how are you??
<uzman_> valla bu sesi acamiorum ben
<mot> Xnet0, one sec
<uzman_> daha dogrusu
<mot> uzman_, hic acmiyor mu?
<uzman_> yok
<uzman_> hic ses gelmio
<mot> hmm hangisi kubuntu kullaniyon?
<uzman_> 9.04 jaunty
<uzman_> ses kartim intel hda ich 9
<mot> ses kartin hangisi?
<mot> hmmm benim de intel hda benim icin normalde calisiyor
<velezovando> the irony is that one is more likely to find someone to help out (or someone at all) here than on the localised support channels - and in your language
<mot> alsa install ettin mi?
<uzman_> ben dvd den yukledim pc net dergisi vermisti
<uzman_> evet alsa yuklu
<mot> velezovando, there's no turkish kubuntu channel.
<uzman_> pulse yuklu defalarca yeniden silip yukledim
<mot> uzman_, alsa-driver, alsa-lib, ve alsa-utils mi ekledin mi?
<uzman_> hepsi yuklu
<mot> pulseaudio sil
<uzman_> gorebiliom sinaptikten
<uzman_> onuda sildim yine duzelmedi
<uzman_> pulsei sildim yine yukledim
<mot> haha yine sil ya
<uzman_> ok
<mot> pulseaudio bok gibi
<uzman_> siliom
<mot> alsa-driver hala var mi?
<uzman_> var
<hitman_> ho
<mot> folder'e gec
<uzman_> ok
<uzman_> ordaim
<mot> sonra `sudo ./configure ; sudo make ; sudo make install` (` bu seysiz)
<mot> sonra reboot yapip geri gel
<uzman_> ok
<mot> anladinmi?
<uzman_> evet yapiom suan saol kanki
<mot> birsey degil
<uzman_> sen neredesin suan maerika?
<mot> florida'dayim
<uzman_> amerika
<mot> ama ankara'da yasardim
<uzman_> cok hos
<mot> ehh soyle boyle
<uzman_> bende keciorendeyim suan
<uzman_> ufuktepede oturuyom
<mot> liseden mezun oldugum amerika'ya geri gidip universite basladim
<mot> ufuktepe istanbul'dami?
<uzman_> en iyisini yapmissin kanki ben
<uzman_> yok keciorende
<uzman_> baglum taraflari
<mot> haha pardon ya turkce az kotu oluyor
<mot> amerika normalda pratik yapamiyom
<uzman_> bende marmarada okuyom
<mot> annem ile tek
<mot> hangi bolumdesin?
<uzman_> iktisat okuyom ben
<uzman_> economics
<mot> guzel ya
<uzman_> sen
<mot> bilgisayar muhendislik okudum
<mot> yeni mezun oldum mayis'ta
<uzman_> bitti yani
<mot> evet
<uzman_> hayirli olsun sevindim hep hayalimdi, sen gerceklestirmisiin
<uzman_> nasil bir duygu acaba
<mot> inanilmaz ya
<uzman_> tahmin edebiliorum
<uzman_> bu arada ben ali
<mot> ben tom
<mot> compile bitti mi?
<uzman_> memnun oldum kardes
<uzman_> evet
<mot> problem falan atti mi?
<uzman_> suan tamam gibi ama sinaptik bise download edio
<uzman_> onu bekliom
<mot> tmm
<uzman_> en son ne zaman geldin
<uzman_> tr ye
<mot> 2 yil once
<mot> annem gecen ay gitti
<uzman_> hımmm bende istanbulda okuyom ankarada oturuyom iste
<mot> izmir'e ve ankara'ya
<mot> ufuktepe'de yasiyorsun dimi?
<uzman_> evet
<mot> o ankara'da mi? hic duymadim
<uzman_> keciorene bagli
<mot> ahh
<mot> ben gaziosmanpasa yastim
<uzman_> evet ankarada senatoryumun hemen ustu
<mot> gaziosmanpasa'da*
<uzman_> istanbul?
<mot> hayir ankara'da
<uzman_> hımmm
<uzman_> istanbulu gordun deilmi
<mot> tabii
<uzman_> guzeldir istanbul
<mot> gaziosmanpasa pembe kosk'un yakinda
<uzman_> oralarda fena deil
<firecrotch> How did I get into #kubuntu-de ?
<mot> istanbul en sevdegim sehir dunyada
<mot> valla
<mot> firecrotch, it's turkish, not german.
<uzman_> istanbul guzel tabi
<firecrotch> Oh
<c_anthony07> the system just told me I need to fork... what does that mean?
<firecrotch> Sorry
<mot> haha it's no biggie
<mot> uzman_, tunali'ya hic gidermisin?
<uzman_> herzaman
<mot> misir biliyon mu?
<uzman_> her mekana takilirim orada
<firecrotch> c_anthony07: what exactly does is say, and what are you trying to do?
<mot> corvus
<uzman_> evet atistiriom ara ara
<mot> heh sanslisin ya
<uzman_> harika oluyo
<mot> misir'i cok ozluyom
<uzman_> gelirsen beklerim
<uzman_> istanbulada
<uzman_> ev tuttuk burada
<mot> haha param varsaydim...
<c_anthony07> was installing a software package, and one of the dependencies failed to install. Something about the backend failed to synchronize...you need to fork!
<dwarder__> DaskreeCH: tweaking intel videocard is ungrateful exercize
<uzman_> burada para cok lazim degil bedava yasioz
<mot> ohh
<mot> sinaptik sey bitti mi?
<dwarder__> how come my keyboard just stoped working in kubuntu?
<uzman_> yok devam edio ya burada  hizlar cok yavas
<uzman_> indirme hizi filan
<uzman_> amerika ha vay be
<mot> maalesef
<dwarder__> !is|uzmam_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is
<mot> gelecek ay deniz kuvvetlerine gidiyom
<uzman_> amerika?
<c_anthony07> "The backend took too much time to process the synchronous request - you need to fork!" is what it's telling me
<mot> evet
<dwarder__> speak english pleas
<c_anthony07> what's this mean?
<dwarder__> e
<uzman_> guzel hayirli olsun
<mot> dwarder__, you'll live, i'm trying to help the guy.
<mot> uzman_, sagol
<uzman_> yes
<uzman_> bahriyeli olacaksin yani
<uzman_> bahriyeli = denizci
<mot> bahriyeli mi?
<mot> evet
<uzman_> guzel
<mot> subay egitim okula gidiyom
<mot> us navy officer candidate school yani
<uzman_> neden havaciligi tercih etmedin,
<uzman_> ben hava harp okuluna baslamistim
<uzman_> f 16 pilotu olacaktim
<uzman_> ama fiziksel bir sorundan dolayı devam eemedim
<uzman_> edemedim
<Mamarok> English, p'lease!
<mot> babam ve buyukbabam deniz kuvvetlerde oldu
<mot> Mamarok, relax, i'm trying to help the guy i'm almost done. calm down.
<Mamarok> uzman_: this is an English only channel!
<uzman_> Tanri onlarla olsun
<Mamarok> mot: then take it to a PM, not here
<DaskreeCH> firecrotch: It's ubunt-tr
<uzman_> pm den devam edlimmi
<mot> 1 saniye
<uzman_> bunlar bizi kovacak
<DaskreeCH> c_anthony07: Which package?
<DaskreeCH> dwarder__: perhaps
<c_anthony07> DaskreeCH: It's happened on about 3 now, and just when I'm browsing through packages to install.
<DaskreeCH> !tr | uzman_ & mot We appreciate the spirit but it's very difficult to help others if you keep doing that
<ubottu> uzman_ & mot We appreciate the spirit but it's very difficult to help others if you keep doing that: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<DaskreeCH> c_anthony07: how are you installing?
<c_anthony07> Through the system settings add and remove software
<DaskreeCH> c_anthony07: Ah sounds like a bug in the software. Did the package install anyway?
<Guest52581> kkp2
<Guest52581> stupid ñoños
<Guest52581> jaja
<c_anthony07> DaskreeCH: yeah, it did
<DaskreeCH> c_anthony07: Hmm ok
<x_link> Hi!
<x_link> Is it possible to install VLC 1.0 in Hardy?
<DaskreeCH> x_link: Yes!
<x_link> DaskreeCH: Alright, would you like to tell me how?
<DaskreeCH> x_link: Not from the Repos however :-|
<x_link> I'm still on Kubuntu Hardy because of KDE4, I didn't like it at all.
<x_link> But I miss the newer packages =)
<x_link> DaskreeCH: That part I understood =)
<DaskreeCH> !kde3 | x_link
<ubottu> x_link: Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<firecrotch> I don't think that there is a VLC 1.0 package for hardy, actually.  The latest one in the c-korn ppa is .9.9
<x_link> DaskreeCH: I tried that version, but I couldn't write 3 swedish letters.
<DaskreeCH> firecrotch: Doesn't mean he can't install it
<DaskreeCH> assuming x_link is a he :)
<x_link> I'm a shemale.
<x_link> :D
<DaskreeCH> x_link: Hmm did you file a bug ?
<x_link> DaskreeCH: Dooh..I forgot =)
<DaskreeCH> how do you refer to that?
<x_link> DaskreeCH: I didn't think of it.
<DaskreeCH> x_link: contacting the develiper might have had that fixed in a few hours
<x_link> DaskreeCH: Okey, I will try to install that version again to see.
<DaskreeCH> x_link: MIght want to contact them first? :-)
<x_link> DaskreeCH: I will do that.
<DaskreeCH> What didn't you like about KDE 4 btw ?
<x_link> DaskreeCH: Where can I find a developer?
<x_link> DaskreeCH: My english isn't that goood, just so you know.
<DaskreeCH> x_link: If you can bear it so can I
<x_link> DaskreeCH: They removed kedit, kview...and then som other small stuff.
<x_link> DaskreeCH: I'm to used to KDE3 as well.
<x_link> So it's hardy to change.
<DaskreeCH> I guess fair enough. If you look at the site that Ubottu gave you it has contact information
<x_link> Alright.
<ryan__> hi there
<x_link> DaskreeCH: Thanks alot for your help!
<x_link> Now I have to go to bed, must go to work in a couple of hours =/
<x_link> Take care everybody!
<x_link> Good night
<ryan__> simple little question - I am installing the ATI Drivers right now and now it wants the jaunty cd in the /cdrom/ folder I can acess the cdrom perfectly but the cdrom folder is empty in dolphin any suggestions?
<ryan__> is there any short command that links the cdrom folder to the device?
<DaskreeCH> Good night x_link
<EagleScreen> ryan__: disable jaunty CD-ROM as repository
<DaskreeCH> ryan__: What?
<EagleScreen> and use Internet repositories
<ryan__> how?
<ryan__> the installer wants to start downloading the rep but then asks for the cd
<EagleScreen> Alt+F2 -> kdesudo software-properties-kde
<DaskreeCH> ryan__: What version of Kubuntu are you using?
<ryan__> 9.04
<EagleScreen> after it go to Third party software and disable jaunty CD-rOM
<ryan__> thanks EagleScreen - this could work :D
<ryan__> strange why does it start a package install now EagleScreen?
<EagleScreen> in order to reload the packages database
<ryan__> it stopped with an error :/
<EagleScreen> copy the error to pastebin and share it here
<ryan__> the screen with the error closed within seconds - something like "access error"
<ryan__> but! the ati driver is downloading now :D
<EagleScreen> good luck
<EagleScreen> are you isntalling ATI driver from "Hardware Drivers" application?
<ryan__> nope
<ryan__> I just dowloaded the driver from the ati page
<ryan__> and using a beginners manual
<ryan__> I tried envyng but it crashed during the process
<EagleScreen> ryan__: you are trying to install the fglrx driver xorg, it is already in Kubuntu
<ryan__> I did not know that
<EagleScreen> open your favorite package manager
<ryan__> synaptic is open now
<EagleScreen> and install xorg-driver-fglrx
<EagleScreen> install also fglrx-kernel-source and fglrx-amdcccle
<EagleScreen> fglrx-kernel-source should be build automagically with DKMS
<ryan__> it this bedder than using the six deb files the ati installer just created?
<EagleScreen> you cna check the driver version, if it is the same is better this way
<EagleScreen> this way should be easier
<ryan__> the versions seem to be the same - so you suggest using the package manager instead of the deb files - right?
<EagleScreen> yes
<ryan__> thanks I'll stick to your suggestion :)
<EagleScreen> you are going to install the driver for xorg and kernel for fglrx (ATI propietary)
<EagleScreen> later you may have to configure your X server to use fglrx driver
<ryan__> installing xorg-driver-fglrx the package manager also selected the kernel source and the amdcccle - thats all I need right?
<EagleScreen> I think yes
<ryan__> sweet
<ryan__> installation done - without any errors
<ryan__> guess I need to configure it now..
<EagleScreen> could you see if DKMS built the fglrx-kernel-source?
<ryan__> yes
<ryan__> It build
<EagleScreen> good
<ryan__> oh no
<ryan__> sudo aticonfig --initial returned: aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<EagleScreen> what is your model?
<ryan__> ati radeon mobility 9600
<ryan__> very old btw.
<DaskreeCH> ryan__: You'd probably have to reboot or manually add the module
<DaskreeCH> ryan__: It's correct then you need the radeon drivere
<DaskreeCH> driver
<ryan__> shall I reboot?
<DaskreeCH> ryan__: You may want to set yourself ot have the radeon driver first :)
<ryan__> I do not know how to set the driver manually..
<ryan__> I am also scared cause many ppl told me wrong drivers can screw up the whole system
<EagleScreen> ryan__: if your system cannot start after rebooting, use Ubuntu reocvery mode and choose the option to fix X server
<gorgonizer> hello I am running Jaunty 64 bit and all it realistically does is crash.  The whole system locks up, is anyone else experiencing this issue?
<EagleScreen> ryan__: check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<DaskreeCH> ryan__: ha ha depends on what you called screwed. It's pretty hard to screw up linux
<ryan__> oh do not say that
<ryan__> the config files can be screwed pretty easy
<DaskreeCH> X. yeah you can screw X up with a batted eye and flash of leg
<ryan__> as KDE can
<DaskreeCH>  but That's not the end of the world
<ryan__> no its not
<DaskreeCH> ryan__: Yeah but that doesn't screw up >*linux*<
<ryan__> but I am growing hair on my teeth right now ya know :D
<DaskreeCH> ryan__: In fact. Lets install irssi now :)
<ryan__> is that not another irc client?
<DaskreeCH> yes it is but you'll thank me in time
<ryan__> but all I need ...is here
<DaskreeCH> ryan__: do you know about ttys ?
<ryan__> nope not yet
<ryan__> whats that?
<EagleScreen> tty is a terminal that runs out of X session
<leaf-sheep> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telecommunications_device_for_the_deaf ? :)
<DaskreeCH> ryan__: Ok well linux provides virtual terminals that you can almost treat as different computers running on the same kernel
<EagleScreen> press Ctrl+Alt+F1 to fo to tty1, press Alt+F7 to go back to X session
<DaskreeCH> You are given 8 by default and the GUI uses one
<DaskreeCH> If you press alt+ctrl+F1 you go to Tty 1 Alt+ctrl+F2 for tty 2 press alt+Ctrl+F7 for GUI again
<DaskreeCH> ryan__: If you like you can try that
<EagleScreen> yeah in a tty you can use the computer: install packages, edit config files... with X server crashed
<DaskreeCH> ryan__: Hello ?
<DaskreeCH> I think he may be lost :)
<leaf-sheep> He's stuck in virtual tty? :)
<leaf-sheep> EagleScreen: You gave him wrong commnad.
<leaf-sheep> command*
<EagleScreen> which one?
<leaf-sheep> "press Ctrl+Alt+F1 to fo to tty1, press Alt+F7 to go back to X session"
<leaf-sheep> No CTRL.  <_<
<EagleScreen> Ctrl is needed to go from X to tty
<leaf-sheep> EagleScreen: Missing CTRL.*
<leaf-sheep> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<leaf-sheep> Ahh.
<leaf-sheep> Nevermind. :X
<leaf-sheep> My condolences. :)
<EagleScreen> ok dont worry
<guian> ey cabrones
<guian> comerme el pijote
<leaf-sheep> Ryan reboot, eh?
<guian> windows rulez, linux sucks
<EagleScreen> kick guian!
<leaf-sheep> guian: Hooray for uneducated people. :)
<DaskreeCH> guian: Grand. I guess you have no need to be here then unless you are looking for help?
<guian> HELLO
<guian> i i..... i heman
<EagleScreen> guian eres un mamonazo
<DaskreeCH> EagleScreen: Missed!
<EagleScreen> yeah
<ryan23> well..
<ryan23> I guess my linux is screwed now - at least x is
<ryan23> after the reboot all the stuff on screen was just a huge gfx error
<ryan23> I put the kubuntu install cd in the drive and tried to find the repair option but the help file says there is no dedicated repair on the cd :/
<yannick__> hello
<yannick__> quelqu un parle francais
<ryan23> EagleScreen could you please help me to reset x to the old configuration
<yannick__> j ai un souci avec ma carte wifi olitec enfin plutot avec son driver
<yannick__> si quelqu un pourais me dire comment faire fonctioner ma carte wifi et et ainsi je pourais rebrancher ma xbox au reseau sa serais simpas merci d avance
<ryan23> after the boot I also tried to press STRG+ALT+F1 or F2 to get into tty1 - but no response - just the gfx errors on screen
<yannick__> please I speak no good english but I wanna install a driver for my olitec usb stick 802.11g can you help me please
<ryan23> any help? I am ryan_ btw.
<vivek_ap> hi
<BluesKaj> yannick__, install wicd , it works with USB WiFi
<yannick__> WICD?????
<ryan23> guess all I need is a way to boot into terminal instead of x
<yannick__> oki I try
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<vivek_ap> can someone help me with the following install error: libqt4-dbg: Depends: libqtcore4 (= 4.5.1-1~ppa1~jaunty1) but 4.5.1-1ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1 is to be installed
<yannick__> oki thank I install this package
<ryan23> can no one tell me how to boot into tty1 or konsole :/
<aru_s> ryan: what do you mean "boot into"?
<aru_s> try the safe/recovery mode option from grub
<ryan23> in the command line mode?
<velezovando> vivek, you need to enable the backports repository
<vivek_ap> I have http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu enabled
#kubuntu 2009-07-17
<ryan23> grub gives me 2 options - e to edit and c for command line which one do you mean aru_s
<yannick__> How to download and install wicd sorry I am a new linux install I have this evening ...
<EagleScreen> ryan23: grub must have at least three entries for Ubuntu
<EagleScreen> one for nomal mode, second for recovery mode and third for memtest
<ryan23> you mean after I pressed edit?
<EagleScreen> ryan23: try secovery mode and later a menu will appear, select then Fix X server
<EagleScreen> nooo
<ryan23> the problem is I edited the bootlist
<yannick__> How to download and install wicd sorry I am a new linux install I have this evening ...please answere
<ryan23> so it just shows one entry for linux now and another for win_xp
<EagleScreen> then use e to edit
<ryan23> ok I am in the edit mode
<EagleScreen> delete all options except ro
<EagleScreen> and add single
<EagleScreen> ro single
<EagleScreen> and press b to boot
<ryan23> you mean I should really delete everything?
<EagleScreen> nooo
<aru_s> its not permanent
<EagleScreen> only kernel arguments
<aru_s> so it won't effect you next reboot
<ryan23> ok you just mean the kernel arguments
<ryan23> thank god
<ryan23> so i delete stuff like "quiet"
<ryan23> and put in what exactly "ro single"?
<EagleScreen> yes
<EagleScreen> you have: ro quiet splash
<EagleScreen> set: ro single
<ryan23> ok - I just edited the line with quiet
<ryan23> could you tell me the exact way to write it - cause x is still starting :/
<ryan23> is it like "ro quiet splash"?
<EagleScreen> "ro single"
<ryan23> thx
<ryan23> ok - after pressing e to edit I edit the line with quiet splash to "ro single" then I press enter and ESC to return to the boot screen but it does not save the changes...
<ryan23> how can I set the "ro single"?
<EagleScreen> do not press enter, press 'b' to boot
<EagleScreen> 'e' to edit, edit the line, and just press 'b' to boot
<ryan23> then the system reboots
<ryan23> but the changes I made are not there anymore
<EagleScreen> that changes are volatile
<EagleScreen> they are not saved for future boots
<ryan23> but after I press b it reboots - starting x like normal
<EagleScreen> it won't reboot it you edit to "ro single"
<ryan23> like you said I just press e to edit - then I go to the line that says "quiet" I delete quiet and put ro single in - then pressing b - and the computer restarts :/
<c_anthony07_> hello again everyone
<c_anthony07_> Need some help with setting up dual monitors. I've got an onboard Intel Graphics chip, which is working fine. Then I've got an ATI Radeon 9200 PRO with the Open source driverm, which is not showing anything.
<CrOnOs> hi can any one tell me how to make the equivalen of a dos boot disk on ubuntu i just need the login prompt
<EagleScreen> CrOnOs: just use a Live CD
<ryan23> what am I doing wrong EagleScreen? :(
<EagleScreen> i dont knoe
<ryan23> pressing b should boot the system I guess
<ryan23> why does it restart..
<CrOnOs> i need a minimal ubuntu instalation Eagle less that 50m just need to be able to boot any ideas?
<EagleScreen> type me the full boot line
<EagleScreen> CrOnOs: installing Linux is not necessary to use it from a CD
<kurumin> pum
<kurumin> capitão peido
<kurumin> peido alto
<c_anthony07_> Anyone have any experience with dual monitors w/ two video cards?
<EagleScreen> !pt | kurumin
<ubottu> kurumin: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<kurumin> [20:20] <c_anthony07_> Anyone have any experience with dual monitors w/ two video cards? two cards the block
<CrOnOs> i dont need to use linux just need been able to boot is for a acer aspire one whit no sd card bios boot suport workarround
<ryan23> found the error EagleScreen
<kurumin> two cards nosssssssssssssaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<n8w> hey what network manager do u use in 9.04?ive been usin knetwork manager, but it doesnt connect to my prefered networks and its generaly behavin weird...
<ryan23> I edited the wrong line in grub - line 4 was wrong line one was right! :D
<ryan23> excuse me I meant line2 ;)
<EagleScreen> CrOnOs: then do you want to install Linux to a SD card?
<aru_s> n8w: there's a plasmoid that does it
<EagleScreen> ryan23: did you boot in recovery mode?
<n8w> aru_s: i always check that "connect automaticaly" box, but it never does whats suppose to
<CrOnOs> yes but the real problem is bios cant boot from sd card so the fixing the problem is make a small partition on the ssd drive and boot from it whit intramfs whit the sd modules the system is on de sd card no this boot partition on the ssd
<EagleScreen> CrOnOs: or do you want to install only the boot loader into a SD card?
<ryan23> yes I did boot into recovery mode - yay
<n8w> aru_s: ive got that plasmoid installed, it shows me all networks in range, but when i tried to connect to my hidden network, it shoes " connectin" n thats it...it never connects to the network
<EagleScreen> ryan23: select fix X server
<ryan23> I used xfix and then pressed "resume normal boot" but the error is still there :/
<ryan23> does a reboot help?
<EagleScreen> i dont think so ryan23
<EagleScreen> you need to edit xorg.conf file
<Agnostic> @n8w have you tried knetworkmanager or gnome-networkmanager?
<EagleScreen> boot again and select drop to root console
<EagleScreen> netroot if it is available
<ryan23> on it
<n8w> Agnostic: i belive its the forst one...knetworkmanager
<EagleScreen> edit xorg.conf
<Agnostic> no the plasmoid isn`n knetworkmanager
<EagleScreen> if you like to use nano editor: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yannick__> How to download and install wicd sorry I am a new linux install I have this evening ...How to download and install wicd sorry I am a new linux install I have this evening ...
<EagleScreen> yannick__: $ sudo aptitude install wicd
<Agnostic> i had issues with the plasmoid too. now i`n using gnome-networkmanager
<yannick__> my computer say the package "wicd" it's not download
<n8w> Agnostic: hmmm ill look at it
<yannick__> how download this package I'm new on linux so I know not download a package please help me
<CrOnOs> widc is not on the basic repositories rigth?
<n8w> Agnostic: damn this is weird...the kpackage shows me that knetwork manager is not bein installed...omg, so wtf is managin the network rite now?
<EagleScreen> wicd is in universe section
<Agnostic> networkmanager is managing the network. knetworkmanager is just the kde frontend for it
<EagleScreen> yannick__: Alt+F2 -> kdesudo software-properties-kde, and enable universe and multiverse repositories
<ryan23> EagleScreen shall I uncomment the reconfigure line? or what needs to be edited?
<n8w> Agnostic: oh ok:) thx...well ive installed knetworkmanager,so lets see whats up
<n8w> Agnostic: i guess that i have to restart in order to see any changes......
<CrOnOs> i have that repositorie and cant find it on synaptics
<Agnostic> n8w: maybe
<EagleScreen> wicd is in Debian and karmic repository
<EagleScreen> ryan23: can you see Section Device?
<benny_> how to install a application in kubuntu such as photoshop
<ryan23> yes
<n8w> benny_: via wine
<EagleScreen> is a subsection called driver?
<n8w> benny_: or use gimp instead
<mobi-sheep> Dolphin --- Where can I toggle on Hidden?  CTRL + H (from Gnome) does not work and I looked in "Configure Dolphin"
<benny_> how?
<n8w> benny_:  install wine first
<ryan23> no there is none EagleScreen
<EagleScreen> CrOnOs: install grub to your HD and use it to boot your SD card
<benny_> how?
<mobi-sheep> benny_: You have Photoshop ISO?  If so, use Wine.  If you're talking about native linux photoshop-like app, then you want to install gimp + inkscape.
<n8w> benny_: kpackage-->search for "wine"--->install
<n8w> :)))
<aru_s> so far I think only CS2 and earlier are properly supported by Wine
<EagleScreen> ryan23: i cannot remember the entire file, it would be helpful for me to see a xorg.conf file written
<mobi-sheep> Can somebody please answer my easy KDE question? Thank you. :)
<EagleScreen> !ask | mobi-sheep
<ubottu> mobi-sheep: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ryan23> the file looks pretty generic to me EagleScreen
<ryan23> no mention of ati or stuff just placeholders
<EagleScreen> yeah you have to add it in the roght place
<ryan23> like "Configured Video Device"
<EagleScreen> one momment
<CrOnOs> EagleScreen: can i use grub to boot even if the sdd drive have only the ext2 partition whit the boot  boot/grub directories and files?
<ryan23> thanks a lot again EagleScreen for getting me through this
<ryan23> :)
<EagleScreen> CrOnOs: sorry what is sdd drive?
<CrOnOs> solid state drive
<CrOnOs> ups i mean ssd not sdd
<yannick__> okey wicd it's installed and now I can not connect to my wifi with my stick usb ????? I don't enderstand
<EagleScreen> ryan23: you have some similar to this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/220146/
<ryan23> not at all
<ryan23> like I said its full of placeholders and hints - maybe the xfix changed the file to this state
<benny_> can we install other appliaction other than the package software?
<yannick__> I wan't use my stick usb wireless olitec 802.11g for connect to my wifi help please
<EagleScreen> CrOnOs: I think yes, make a small ext2/ext3 partition and install grub in it and in that disk, and use it to boot you linux in SD card
<EagleScreen> ryan23: I know that you haven't got the Driver subsection
<EagleScreen> add it as like as in the example, bur you must to use Driver "radeon"
<ryan23> should I type in stuff like that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/220148/
<CrOnOs> hope it works my friends computer is makeing me crazy just because he dont want to lose his windows :)
<EagleScreen> ryan23: i recommend you to only edit the Driver "fglrx" line and nothing more
<ryan23> k
<ryan23> and then reboot?
<gundam_rx78nt1> does anybody know how to remove the fonts from kubuntu?  I installed additional ttf fonts and when I try to use Times New Roman on any application, it shows a "funky" font
<EagleScreen> you can test two cases: Driver "fglrx" or Driver "radeon"
<EagleScreen> after that, yes, reboot
<EagleScreen> ryan23: add the Driver "fglrx" line and nothing more
<ryan23> how can I safe the changes I made to the .conf file in nano?
<ryan23> -f+v
<EagleScreen> Crtl-x to exit and answer Y to save
<ryan23> ty
<EagleScreen> CrOnOs: boot a Linux live CD, and create an ext2 or ext3 partition, later mount it on /media/root, later run: # grub-install --root-directory=/media/root/ '(hd0)'
<EagleScreen> --root-directory=/media/root/ will put the grub data in that partition
<ryan23> no changes EagleScreen - reboot and still messed up gfx everywhere :|
<EagleScreen> and '(hd0)' will replace the Windows boot loader by GRUB
<rufong> g'mornin' all..
<ryan23> mornin rufong
<EagleScreen> ryan23: now test with Driver "radeon" and later with Driver "ati·
<EagleScreen> "ati·
<EagleScreen> Driver "ati"
<ryan23> ok - will do - thanks again
<yannick__> how can I use a stick usb without driver for linux for connect to my wifi please
<CrOnOs> ok so i dont need a full linux on the boot partition tnx a lot i guess then i just need to edit menu.lst
<EagleScreen> yes, you will have to edit (may be create) your custom menu.lst
<Agnostic> yannick__: if there are no native linux drivers, try using rndiswrapper
<EagleScreen> yannick__: do u know your model?
<yannick__> olitec sitck usb 802.11g wireless
<EagleScreen> i have no idea about that model, look for in http://linuxwireless.org, yannick__
<yannick__> I think use wire it's most good for me it's 2:00 clock on switzerland and I have my girlfriend side of me thank you the wire it's good
<CrOnOs> yannick why dont you try lsusb it may tell you what chipset use your usbcard
<yannick__> I don't no
<yannick__> i DON'T KNOW
<EagleScreen> yannick__: KDE-Menu -> Applications -> System -> Konsole; and run the command: $ lsusb
<ryan23> ok EagleScreen - "radeon" did not work last hope "ati"
<yannick__> how go to kde menu ????
<yannick__> I do install linux to nicght
<EagleScreen> ryan23: you probably had the Driver "vesa" before, it always works but very limeted grpahics
<ryan23> all fail EagleScreen - "ati" - "radeon" and the first one cannot remember how it was spelled ;(
<ryan23> what does this mean?
<yannick__> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<yannick__> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<yannick__> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<yannick__> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<yannick__> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<FloodBotK2> yannick__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yannick__> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 1286:1fab Marvell Semiconductor, Inc.
<EagleScreen> ryan23: your first driver probably was vesa (Driver "vesa") test it, it will surely work, but it has graphics very limited
<CrOnOs> can you explain why that confing can damagge the hardware??
<ryan23> n|ce
<eFrag|Pulse> Anyone any good w/ using ICS in k/ubuntu?
<CrOnOs> sorry frag i dont even know that a ICS is 8:o
<eFrag|Pulse> Internet connection sharing CrOnOs
<eFrag|Pulse> Basically what I am trying to accomplish is to use a laptop as a router. It pulls the wlan0 connection, forwards it to eth0 and then my desktop picks it up. Problem is that it only resolves on SOME websites
<CrOnOs> ho so basicaly you want your machie to be the hub for some network internet access
<eFrag|Pulse> CrOnOs: ^
<EagleScreen_> l+
<ryan23> guess now I screwed my kubuntu completely :[
<CrOnOs> still no xsistem?
<ryan23> no
<CrOnOs> dam and eagle is down now some problem on that server i guess
<ryan23> i just found an old x.conf that used my gfx card and stuff - after overwriting the original x.conf I am now not able to boot with "ro single" anymore
<ryan23> even that creates a horrible gfx bug now :/
<eFrag|Pulse> ryan23: whats the problem mate?
<ryan23> ati driver install destroyed my kubuntu ;(
<CrOnOs> efrag the sites you can resolv is the same you visited in the laptop?
<ryan23> now I am even unable to boot into console with "ro single"
<leaf-sheep> kde-config --version displays 3.5.10?
<eFrag|Pulse> CrOnOs: not really. An example is http://swik.net
<eFrag|Pulse> I can view that from the laptop, but not the desktop
<ryan23> any suggestions how I can get to the recovery to run xfix again?
<eFrag|Pulse> and pinging the offending site shows this in console: From pulse-desktop.local (192.168.0.100) icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<CrOnOs> wait for eaglescreen to get back he may be able to help
<CrOnOs> ryan23 not even vesa driver work?
<ryan23> no
<eFrag|Pulse> o.O
<ryan23> I think the problem is not the x.conf
<CrOnOs> did you remove gfx when you tryed ?
<ryan23> no matter what driver i put in - it always shows the same gfx garbled screen
<eFrag|Pulse> CrOnOs: try this: lsmod | grep fglrx
<eFrag|Pulse> and lemme know if you get any results
<eFrag|Pulse> It may still have the ati driver loaded. ATI driver has had problems in the past where even after install, it doesn't remove the kernel module
<CrOnOs> Frag ryan23 is the one who has video problems
<eFrag|Pulse> eh yeah my bad
<CrOnOs> np but is a good idea
<eFrag|Pulse> ryan23: in console do: # lsmod | grep fglrx
<ryan23> well if only I had still access to the terminal
<eFrag|Pulse> Hit Ctrl + ALT + F1
<ryan23> I cannot get to the console anymore
<ryan23> does not work eFrag|Pulse
<eFrag|Pulse> o.O thats a bit strange.
<ryan23> the only thing that worked was editing grub with kernel command "ro single"
<ryan23> but even that brings now a gfx error cause I heavily changed the x.conf
<CrOnOs> ryan thats a console too
<eFrag|Pulse> can you change init modes in kubuntu?
<ryan23> the only thing I can do now is edit stuff in grub
<CrOnOs> yes the way he is doing it on grub
<leaf-sheep> Does "kde-config --version" displays 3.5.10 for you?
<CrOnOs> so can you  log as a root rigth ?
<eFrag|Pulse> I know in suse you just toss a 3 in the grub boot
<eFrag|Pulse> and it tosses you in runlevel 3
<eFrag|Pulse> Which is before x gets loaded
<CrOnOs> on ubuntu you need to use ro single
<ryan23> and that does not work anymore
<ryan23> ;(
<eFrag|Pulse> Have you made any other changes that could affect boot ryan23?
<ryan23> guess I finally screwed my linux beyond repair
<CrOnOs> maybe not
<ryan23> I only changed the x.conf
<aru_s> then you haven't screwed it
<ryan23> but i cannot get to the x.conf anymore
<aru_s> use the livecd
<CrOnOs> try to use as frag say append number 3 at the end of the grub line
<eFrag|Pulse> Try again to reboot w/ ro single
<ryan23> I tried again 3 times
<ryan23> does only give me the same gfx error
<eFrag|Pulse> It sounds like the fglrx driver is still being loaded and it freezes the system
<ryan23> and the cd does not have any recovery mode
<ryan23> thats what I think eFrag|Pulse
<CrOnOs> so stange that fglrx loads on single mode
<eFrag|Pulse> Which actually was a common bug a few months ago with a few versions of the driver on certain cards
<eFrag|Pulse> Yeah, it shouldn't
<eFrag|Pulse> Well you could go about it the hard way lmfao
<ryan23> CrOnOs - it worked until I made heavy changes in the x.conf
<eFrag|Pulse> You could boot into the live cd, then chroot into your system.
<ryan23> how eFrag|Pulse?
<ryan23> F6?
<CrOnOs> yes ryan23 but even if you delete x.conf single boot shud work
<eFrag|Pulse> ryan23: highly dependent on whether or not you can perform a chroot on the livecd
<eFrag|Pulse> ryan23: you would just boot into the live cd (not install option)
<ryan23> you mean I use the kubuntu as a live cd
<ryan23> and then I can edit everything?
<eFrag|Pulse> In theory.
<ryan23> sounds worth a try
<eFrag|Pulse> Once again, no promises as I haven't tried it with kubuntu
<CrOnOs> well you can just have to mount the drive i guess is the same on kubuntu as ubuntu
<eFrag|Pulse> Basically what you need to do is get in, mount your partitions, then attempt to chroot into your actual environment
<CrOnOs> frag why chroot to load x system?
<eFrag|Pulse> CrOnOs: chroot will allow him to find out if it is indeed the fglrx driver though.
<ryan23> I just want to change the x.conf into a state where i can use ro single again
<eFrag|Pulse> allows you to run commands using the base system of that on the disk
<ryan23> then I will try do apt-get uninstall the drivers
<coz_> hey guys... how do I upgrade 9.04 to 9.10 for testing?
<eFrag|Pulse> CrOnOs: it wouldn't load X
<eFrag|Pulse> You could also try to hit Ctrl+Alt+Backspace multiple times at boot as soon as X would start. Sometimes its enough to crash the X server
<CrOnOs> coz on my sytem i was real easy just load system updates and is an option there
<ryan23> funny
<coz_> CrOnOs, oh ok  thanks I will try that
<ryan23> I forgot about the fact that the 9.04 creates a kernel panic on my system
<CrOnOs> well yes but that dont resolve the mistery of why even on single mode he has probles
<ryan23> :/
<coz_> no  dont use    ctrl+alt+backspace it does not shut down applications properly
<ryan23> ok I will try to boot into 7.04
<coz_> ctrl+alt+F1   log in    sudo /etc/init.d/kdm  restart
<eFrag|Pulse> coz_: it wouldn't be in the actual DE anyway...
<eFrag|Pulse> Please read before commenting.
<coz_> eFrag|Pulse, ohh   ok
<rufong> gosh jus listenin to you guys give advice/opinions is refreshing. i've been away from irc/'nix too long, ahaha
<eFrag|Pulse> X freezes the system on start coz_
<coz_> mm
<coz_> hardware issue or bad install?
<eFrag|Pulse> coz_: looks like a bad install of fglrx driver
<coz_> oh that will do it
<eFrag|Pulse> yup =/
<CrOnOs> rufong even if (on my case) dont know the solution of a problem give what you think may help to resolve the isue by yourself :)
<eFrag|Pulse> Thats why I don't even bother touching ati driver anymore lol
<ryan23> well I am beginning to give up
<ryan23> I cannot start one live cd
<CrOnOs> what it say?
<ryan23> and if I want to use the 7.04 I need to blacklist a kernel driver and I forgot about which one
<coz_> CrOnOs,  I am a bit new to kde how do I load system updates?
<ryan23> it took me about 2 days to finally get 9.04 on my laptop cause its pretty old and the pcmcia drivers do create a kernel panic in kubuntu
<CrOnOs> is importan that you boot whit any live cd to backup your system on the worst scenario
<MushroomKingdom> HEY I have a huge problem.
<MushroomKingdom> I'm running Kubuntu 9.04 and KDE 4.2 and for whatever random reason I cannot login now
<eFrag|Pulse> ryan23: it appears you can boot into runlevel 2 by specifying 2 at the end of the grub boot entry command
<ryan23> guess what eFrag|Pulse
<Nameless_au> coz_: kde? surely, not you...
<ryan23> ro single works again
<Nameless_au> :P
<eFrag|Pulse> yes ryan23?
<eFrag|Pulse> nice ^_^
<coz_> Nameless_au,  lol
<ryan23> all I need to know now
<coz_> Nameless_au,  yep I am going to kde again
<ryan23> how can i get rid of the driver..
<MushroomKingdom> I'm running irssi right now with ctrl alt f2 outside the login screen. I put in my password and I get a blank screen then get kicked to the login again
<ryan23> with: apt-get --purge remove <package> <--?
<CrOnOs> frag you know how to use apt-get to run configure scripts on the x system ?
<MushroomKingdom> Anyone have a solution for me? I tried sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, I edited the xorg.conf and some other commands but nothing worked.
<eFrag|Pulse> ryan23:  try a simple : # locate fglrx
<MushroomKingdom> I used to get an error abour /.ICEauthority not being able to be written over. I know my computer works fine but for whatever reason KDE fucked after I installed a new program
<Nameless_au> coz_: did last night's conversation have something to do with it?
<MushroomKingdom> Erm, pardon my language
<eFrag|Pulse> also ryan23 do a : # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<eFrag|Pulse> and lemme know the output please
<coz_> Nameless_au,  :)  no actually my scsi cable terminator died on me so I installed an old ide drive and installed kubuntu  now I need to upgrade to 9.10
<eFrag|Pulse> ick on idea =/
<eFrag|Pulse> I shall never go back lol
<eFrag|Pulse> ide*
<CrOnOs> Mushroom just unistall that program on apt-get and try again
<Ulric> can someone point me to a tech help for getting my ASUS 8800GT to work properly?
<eFrag|Pulse> Ulric: nvidia driver should work fine
<coz_> well let me do system updates first and I will be back for a how to on  upgrading to karmic  :)
<eFrag|Pulse> Ulric: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Ulric> i've been trying but it wont work
<CrOnOs> is karmic ready for ttying?
<ryan23> ok the locate shows a lot of directories
<Ulric> cheers mate :)
<ryan23> I cannot name them all eFrag|Pulse
<eFrag|Pulse> ryan23: anything that is in the kernel location?
<yannick__> hello how to install flash media player for look video on web site please
<ryan23> just a moment
<MushroomKingdom> :( can noone help me at all?
<CrOnOs> yannicc just use synaptiics and install it
<Nameless_au> yannick__: go to the adobe site and it should offer you a download for linux/your browser
<yannick__> wath's is synaptics ????
<eFrag|Pulse> Doesn't he have to add a seperate repo?
<ryan23> lib linux restricted modules but I do not see any kernel dirs
<CrOnOs> ok then use add and remove programs
<yannick__> okey thank's you
<Nameless_au> thats the way i upgraded my flash player for kubuntu jaunty
<ryan23> so I should be able to remove it safely right eFrag|Pulse
<eFrag|Pulse> ryan23 do a : # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<Nameless_au> yannick__: np
<eFrag|Pulse> ryan23: how did you originally install? binary installer or via apt?
<ryan23> apt
<eFrag|Pulse> did you remove the apt package?
<MushroomKingdom> :(
<ryan23> I just used a package manager
<Ulric> ok. Now I am completely new to the WHOLE Linux based OS. I need baby steps. any Ideas?
<yannick__> just a question I chose yum,.tar.gz, .rpm or .deb ?????
<eFrag|Pulse> yannick__:  deb
<yannick__> thk
<Nameless_au> definitely .deb for ubuntu
<eFrag|Pulse> Ulric: You should be able to open package manager (Add remove programs) and do a search for nvidia
<MushroomKingdom> Does anyone know how to allow me to load into KDE after the login screen? I can't seem to get in anymore. Also I was told I may have to delete the contents of my /tmp/ folder, how do I go about doing this?
<ryan23> k eFrag|Pulse grep driver returns the contents of the xorg.conf
<eFrag|Pulse> ryan23: it should only return a single line.
<ryan23> it returns the whole file
<eFrag|Pulse> # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<ryan23> and driver is set to "vesa"
<ryan23> btw. I added the line
<ryan23> the xorg.conf has been created by the xfix
<eFrag|Pulse> weird.
<ryan23> I really just want to get rid of the driver now
<invitado> hola
<eFrag|Pulse> Looks like you forgot to add the pipe on the command. Either way. do a : lsmod | grep fglrx
<bazhang> !es | invitado
<ubottu> invitado: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<eFrag|Pulse> make sure you use |
<ryan23> but could you tell me what for?
<ryan23> if that returns only the line I can tell you that Driver is set to "vesa"
<eFrag|Pulse> ryan23: just to confirm that the kernel module is not loaded
<ryan23> k
<ryan23> gimme a sec
<eduardo> bazhang: no soy eduardo
<eFrag|Pulse> ryan23: command is : # lsmod | grep fglrx
<CrOnOs> eduardo en ubuntu-es hay discusion en español si te interesa
<MushroomKingdom> Baahh!!!
<eduardo> CrOnOs: acerca de
<bazhang> eduardo, /join #ubuntu-es
<ryan23> i cannot find the | on my keyboard ;(
<eFrag|Pulse> Shift + \
<MushroomKingdom> Kubuntu 9.04 wont load past the login screen with KDE 4.2, I get a blank screen and then it goes back to the login screen. How do I fix this?
<eFrag|Pulse> ryan23: thats on american keyboard anyway. If you are from elsewhere, then I have no idea :P
<ryan23> found it
<aru_s> mushrrom: does it show the loading icons
<aru_s> ?
<ryan23> it returns the line Driver "vesa"
<MushroomKingdom> aru_s no
<eFrag|Pulse> ok good, now can you run
<eFrag|Pulse> ryan23  # lsmod | grep fglrx
<aru_s> hmm
<aru_s> I dont know what's causing that, but you can try moving you .kde dir to have it load with clean/default settings
<aru_s> *your
<MushroomKingdom> How do I do that?
<aru_s> you want to login via the command line
<MushroomKingdom> Cause I cant even log in in safemode
<MushroomKingdom> I'm already in command line using irssi
<eFrag|Pulse> MushroomKingdom: Hit Ctrl+Alt+F1
<aru_s> at the login screen, click the sessions button and select X/failsafe/console login option
<ryan23> eFrag|Pulse - done
<aru_s> or do what eFrag|Pulse suggested
<MushroomKingdom> failsafe doesnt help
<aru_s> not at boot, at the login screen
<eFrag|Pulse> ryan23: any kind of response, or nothing?
<ryan23> nothing
<eFrag|Pulse> Actually. Do this, just to test.
<eFrag|Pulse> Do a : # mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old.1 && rm -rf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eFrag|Pulse> eh wow, last part not nescessary.
<eFrag|Pulse> Do a : # mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old.1
<Mushroom_> Uh
<ryan23> but why?
<eFrag|Pulse> Then do a reboot, and see if that doesn't freeze the system ryan23
<Mushroom_> Ok, so I missed everything past what you said about using the ctrl alt f1
<eFrag|Pulse> Going to eliminate or confirm that its the xorg.conf
<ryan23> its not xorg.conf
<ryan23> ;(
<CrOnOs> did we check that ati module is not loading any more at boot time efrag?
<ryan23> I am beginning to feel fooled
<aru_s> Mushroom_: at the login screen, hit control alt f1
<eFrag|Pulse> ryan23:  could you try that please?
<Mushroom_> Just did
<aru_s> login via the command line
<eFrag|Pulse> if it still fails then its easy enough to return to normal
<ryan23> all your command does is renaming the xorg.conf so there will be no xorg.conf at bootup no more..
<Mushroom_> Yeah I'm logged in the command line
<eFrag|Pulse> ryan23: exactly.
<eFrag|Pulse> If the system still freezes its not the xorg.conf
<eFrag|Pulse> else its not.
<ryan23> ..ok lets try it.
<aru_s> ok
<eFrag|Pulse> else it is**. Jeez I'm a bit tired
<aru_s> now type: mv .kde .kde-old
<eFrag|Pulse> It could be that you are running dri or glx modules.
<CrOnOs> imagine how ryan23 is fealing rigth now X:X
<Mushroom_> k, since I'm running irssi in the command line what else do I need to do after?
<DaskreeCH> ryan23: Hello
<aru_s> well, assuming you have your kde dir moved, try restarting and logging in normally
<Mushroom_> Ok, I'll try that
<eFrag|Pulse> Mushroom_:  you are in multiuser mode. You can use Ctrl + Alt + F1-F6
<eFrag|Pulse> Each having a different thing running in console.
<eFrag|Pulse> Then just switch between them.
<ryan23> reboot running  - like you are eFrag|Pulse when you are just playing with my feelings :P
<Mushroom_> Ohhh
<eFrag|Pulse> haha xD
<Mushroom_> Hey that's neat
<eFrag|Pulse> Mushroom_: ;)
<ryan23> its not like a total noob
<MushroomKingdom> Lol cool. Didnt even know that
<MushroomKingdom> :D
<ryan23> ;)
<ryan23> well
<ryan23> it looks horrible again
<ryan23> different but horrible..
<eFrag|Pulse> lmfao
<CrOnOs> lol i remember my days whit redhat was like this every day
<eFrag|Pulse> is it frozen ryan23?
<ryan23> yes
<aru_s> any luck, Mushroom_?
<eFrag|Pulse> wow. I'm a bit confused as to what could be causing tht.
<ryan23> the stupid driver ;(
<eFrag|Pulse> unless...
<ryan23> can we get rid of that now please..
<eFrag|Pulse> The kernel module is somehow being still loaded
<eFrag|Pulse> Whats the ubuntu location that stores what modules to load ?
<ryan23> do not know
<ryan23> do not want
<ryan23> ok I am just going to kill that evil driver right now
<ryan23> somebody told me linux cannot be screwed up..
<ryan23> guess I'll take my chances..
<Guest15120> its true
<aru_s> eFrag|Pulse:  /etc/modprobe.d/
<MushroomKingdom> Uh one sec
<Ulric> ok. another problem. When I try and run the install in the terminal, it ends with Unable to lock the download directory???
<eFrag|Pulse> ty aru_s
<eFrag|Pulse> ryan23: do this
 * ryan23 clapps his hands
<eFrag|Pulse> # ls /etc/modprobe.d/ | grep fglrx
<MushroomKingdom> Nope.
<eFrag|Pulse> eh
<eFrag|Pulse> # ls -a /etc/modprobe.d/ | grep fglrx
<ryan23> one sec
<aru_s> oh wait
<MushroomKingdom> aru_s : That didn't work
<CrOnOs> ati module is named fglrx???
<aru_s> thats for the blacklists
<aru_s> you want /etc/modules, eFrag|Pulse
<aru_s> MushroomKingdom: doesn't get any further?
<eFrag|Pulse> ty again aru_s. I'm a bit new to ubuntu. I usually use gentoo/suse
<MushroomKingdom> Nope
<MushroomKingdom> Still blank.
<DaskreeCH> !router
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about router
<eFrag|Pulse> ryan23: do a : # cat /etc/modules | grep fglrx
<aru_s> hmm, the only other thing I can think of is you're having a video issue that's causing X to crash...
<eFrag|Pulse> and ryan23 it is true. You can't completely hose a linux system
<MushroomKingdom> Uh.. Should I redo my xorg.conf?
<eFrag|Pulse> I've never had a problem I have not been able to recover from
<c_anthony07_> Can anyone help me set up my video cards for dual monitors? The drivers I have installed are correct.
<Guest15120> i have a problem with no pics being showed what do i do
<aru_s> try restoring an older version, mushroom
<Guest15120> ok
<aru_s> or launching it from the command line to see the error output
<CrOnOs> ryan23 try using dpkg-query -l "*ati*" to get the name of the package to unistall
<Ulric> i've found one thing with starting out on a linux OS... you have to forget all you know from dealing with Windows
<eFrag|Pulse> CrOnOs: he said he already uninstalled it
<MushroomKingdom> Uh, restoring?
<DaskreeCH> MushroomKingdom: Did you do updates recently?
<eFrag|Pulse> Ulric:  :P thats a good observation =)
<eFrag|Pulse> And 100% true
<MushroomKingdom> I installed UT2k4
<MushroomKingdom> Also did dist-upgrade
<aru_s> oooh
<CrOnOs> wow this ati stuff realy is the devil ):
<eFrag|Pulse> yeah
<eFrag|Pulse> I don't touch ati drivers anymore
<DaskreeCH> Ulric: Nvidia?
<CrOnOs> yea
<eFrag|Pulse> ATI drivers have always been very badly supported on *nix. Nvidia has their act together alot more.
<c_anthony07_> So should I give up on my dual monitors?
<CrOnOs> well nvidia has a lot more time on linux to bad they are expensive
<c_anthony07_> One of my video cards is an ATI
<DaskreeCH> ryan23: That would be me :)
<ryan23> well eFrag|Pulse I did not uninstall the driver allready
<eFrag|Pulse> I <3 my GTX 285 ^_^
<eFrag|Pulse> ryan23: than do so!!!
<CrOnOs> :)
<ryan23> guess what I was asking for the last 30minutes
<eFrag|Pulse> ryan23: dpkg-query -l "*ati*"
<ryan23> cheezums?
<ryan23> I begin to feel like pinky but you are not brain :P
<DaskreeCH> eFrag|Pulse: no you can hose a linux system but you really have to be trying or very blissfully ignorant of the meaning of sudo rm
<eFrag|Pulse> DaskreeCH: true
<eFrag|Pulse> But by standard ignorant use, its very unlikely.
<c_anthony07_> What's sudo rm?
<c_anthony07_> <.<
<eFrag|Pulse> Most people just reinstall when something goes wrong
<ryan23> these ati drivers begin to make me unhappy..
<DaskreeCH> c_anthony07_: A command you do not use unless you are very very sure and you know what you are doing
<eFrag|Pulse> c_anthony07_: sudo is a command that allows you to execute a command as a super user, without assuming superuser. rm = remove
<c_anthony07_> ah
<DaskreeCH> ryan23: Ok kinda caught up now. What's the current status of your machine?
<c_anthony07_> lol
<eFrag|Pulse> in combination = erasing half your hard-drive :P
 * c_anthony07_ makes himself a sticky note to not use sudo rm.
<Guest98108> can you download java on kubuntu
<CrOnOs> ryan23 status report: realy realy mad at ati
<eFrag|Pulse> Just NEVER do : sudo rm -rf /
<Ulric> yeah Dask, Nvidia
<Ulric> i wanna get a 4890, but i don't think my Striker II Formula takes it
<DaskreeCH> CrOnOs: I know his status report. What's with the computer ?
<ryan23> xserver xorg video ati <-- is that the culprit?
<c_anthony07_> Anyone got dual monitors working? particularly with an ATI Radeon card?
<DaskreeCH> ryan23: You want the radeon driver
<eFrag|Pulse> Yeah, don't remove that one
<DaskreeCH> ryan23: I'm assuming that you already apt-get remove xserver-xorg-fglrx already
<eFrag|Pulse> thats the radeon open source driver
<ryan23> ok guess I do not want to kill the open-source one since that one worked
<eFrag|Pulse> :P
<ryan23> apt-get remove xserver-xorg-fglrx <-- but this sounds nice
<eFrag|Pulse> Do as DaskreeCH said. apt-get remove xserver-xorg-fglrx
<ryan23> never been happier using apt-get remove...
<aru_s> c_anthony07_: I had it working with xrandr in the past
<eFrag|Pulse> xD
<aru_s> haven't had an ati machine in a while.
<DaskreeCH> !nvidia | Ulric
<ubottu> Ulric: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Nameless_au> although i didnt read your whole dilemma ryan23, my ati driver works fone with my card
<DaskreeCH> My ATI machines normally work great. I just don't buy any cards that aren't supported by the Radeon driver
<DaskreeCH> And since aTI has now open specced all the video cards that's a whole lotta cards
<ryan23> apt-get remove xserver-xorg-fglrx <-- could not find package ;(
<DaskreeCH> Nameless_au: Yes the issue is he installed the official ATI driver on a card that ATI doesn't support in the official  drivers
<eFrag|Pulse> DaskreeCH: yeah. Unless you can use the radeon driver its pointless. The ati drivers have so many problems.
<DaskreeCH> ofcourse you couldn't
<eFrag|Pulse> ryan23: do a dpkg-query -l "*fglrx*"
<DaskreeCH> it's either xserver-xorg-video-flgrx or xorg-driver-flgrx
<CrOnOs> ryan23 any other package whith ati from that comand?
<DaskreeCH> so press up and just put both of those names instead of the one you had before
<eFrag|Pulse> just do apt-get remove "*fglrx*"
<eFrag|Pulse> lmao
<ryan23> no way
<ryan23> I found a bedder one eFrag|Pulse :D
<eFrag|Pulse> ^_^
<MushroomKingdom> Should I apt-get remove xserver-xorg and try to reinstall to get my kde back? Or is this a seperate problem?
<ryan23> i just used the dpkg-query -l "*fglrx*" but without looking at the chat window!
<ryan23> I am getting to use my own brain now..
<MushroomKingdom> Cause my xserver wont connect to anything
<eFrag|Pulse> MushroomKingdom: unless you seriously know what you are doing
<MushroomKingdom> NOT A CLUE!
<Nameless_au> my driver manager says i'm not using any proprietary drivers, strange...
<eFrag|Pulse> Then I wouldn't recommend it
<MushroomKingdom> Besides losing a bunch of files, what's the worst that could happen?
<eFrag|Pulse> I don't touch the repos drivers myself. I always do binary from nvidia
<eFrag|Pulse> MushroomKingdom: eh its likely going to completely uninstall kde lmfao =/
<eFrag|Pulse> kde/kdm, etc rely on X. So its likely going to uninstall 90% of your system
<eFrag|Pulse> If you are going to do that. I would backup your stuff to another partition
<eFrag|Pulse> And just reinstall
<aru_s> It sounds like you're having a driver issue
<c_anthony07_> So...anyone got a clue about dual monitors with 9.04?
<Guest98108> what is the diffrence betwene ubuntu and kubuntu???
<MushroomKingdom> The only files I'm losing are pictures. :( I forgot to back them up
<MushroomKingdom> Which is too bad.. I might not be able to find them again. Would I be able to command line move my picture folder to an external drive?
<MushroomKingdom> Would I be able to command line move my picture folder to an external drive?
<DaskreeCH> Nameless_au: Maybe you aren't using any propertiray drivers :)
<ryan23> c00l
<aru_s> Guest98108: Ubuntu uses the Gnome Desktop Environment while Kubuntu uses KDE
<ryan23> it only took me 4hours to get my system working again :D
<CrOnOs> so is working ?
<ryan23> yes
<eFrag|Pulse> MushroomKingdom: yes. just mount the drive if its not already
<CrOnOs> try to install ati drivers again ): muajaja
<DaskreeCH> !kubuntu | c_anthony07_
<ubottu> c_anthony07_: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<eFrag|Pulse> then do a cp -R /path/to/pictures/ /path/to/backup
<eFrag|Pulse> gratz ryan23 ^_^
<ryan23> :| man I wanted to use the drivers
<ryan23> now I am back with the open source ones
<eFrag|Pulse> Honestly the OSS ones are fine
<ryan23> but I want to use them with OGRE
<DaskreeCH> MushroomKingdom: You won't lose any of your data files just programs
<ryan23> guess my crappy laptop is just to old
<eFrag|Pulse> On most of the graphics cards I used, the fglrx driver causes the card to run extremely hot
<DaskreeCH> Do you know which programs youi installed after Kubuntu was installed?
<ryan23> btw. why is linux starting without the xorg.conf?
<eFrag|Pulse> ryan23: because it doesnt need one ;)
<ryan23> so linux is full of stuff it does not need?
<DaskreeCH> ryan23: If you want to know something funny I was going to tell you to remove the flgrx from the start
<eFrag|Pulse> Ubuntu is kind of fail proof in that aspect
<ryan23> like a user in front of it
<ryan23> :>
<CrOnOs> you can use this file to config especial stuff
<eFrag|Pulse> yeah.
<CrOnOs> on my case some options on my synaptics touchpad
<eFrag|Pulse> and ryan23 you can get 3D acceleration working with the OSS driver on some cards
<ryan23> DaskreeCH - thats not funny cause its the thing that I wanted to do too but eFrag|Pulse wanted to play with me and his rings-of-fire :D
<CrOnOs> jajaja
<eFrag|Pulse> haha sorry ryan23, I thought you said you had already uninstalled it
<DaskreeCH> ryan23: Woah You are doing OGRE stuff?
<ryan23> didnot
<ryan23> yes I am
<eFrag|Pulse> the fglrx driver is quite persistent.
<MushroomKingdom> Should I just do a recovery from my Livecd then if my files will stay?
<ryan23> understatement eFrag|Pulse :D
<ryan23> but now I know what ro single is
<DaskreeCH> ryan23: it can be full of things you don't need if you want it to be
<ryan23> thats pretty neat
<eFrag|Pulse> xD
<eFrag|Pulse> ryan23: if I may suggest
<ryan23> no :P
<DaskreeCH> MushroomKingdom: I'm lost what is the problem yo uare trying to fix again?
<eFrag|Pulse> Try manually installing the fglrx driver from the ATI site
<eFrag|Pulse> rather than using a precompiled package
<ryan23> thats what i wanted
<DaskreeCH> eFrag|Pulse: Listen to me slowly
<ryan23> but mr eaglescreen said
<ryan23> no. use the package manager
<DaskreeCH> the flgrx does not work with his card
<eFrag|Pulse> what card?
<DaskreeCH> it hasn't for at least two years
<ryan23> but I already had build drivers for jaunty
<DaskreeCH> eFrag|Pulse: a 96-00 mobile
<MushroomKingdom> DaskreeCH: Kubuntu wont load past login screen. I found out that xserver cant find a port or something
<ryan23> ATI RADEON MOBILITY 9600
<eFrag|Pulse> ah
<DaskreeCH> MushroomKingdom: how did you find that out?
<eFrag|Pulse> yeah radeon OSS driver is best bet
<ryan23> as old as your granny :/
<DaskreeCH> doubtful she was alove before the first computer
<Aranel> is it possible to use KDE4 Plasma dashboard like MacOSX dashboard?
<ryan23> btw. does anyone know how to get rid of the macadamia nut
<ryan23> its driving me nuts
<aru_s> the cashew? you can't
<leaf-sheep> Get a nutcracker.
<ryan23> hell why not ;(
<aru_s> if you lock the widgets, you can hide the one's on the panel
<aru_s> *ones
<DaskreeCH> alive
<DaskreeCH> Aranel: yes
<Guest27350> im only 12 and i got more control over linux than windows but linux is is a little harder when you grow up with windows
<ryan23> I am going over to the linux now
<CrOnOs> lol im so happy my netbook has intel crap grafic card so im not tented to install a propietary driver
<ryan23> cu-soon
<Aranel> DaskreeCH: how? =)
<aru_s> CrOnOs: same, although my wireless is another story
<aru_s> stupid Atheros
<eFrag|Pulse> and actually DaskreeCH, he may have hope
<eFrag|Pulse> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.2&product=2.4.2.3.1&lang=English
<CrOnOs> well my altheros worked out of the box i guess im lucky
<eFrag|Pulse> atheros usually works out of the box
<aru_s> Aranel: Control + F12
<ryan__> I cannot believe it my desktop has a scrollbar :D
<eFrag|Pulse> That driver isn't too old
<eFrag|Pulse> Its catalyst 9.3 and release march of this year.
<eFrag|Pulse> Automated installer and Display Drivers for X.Org 6.7, 6.8, 6.9, 7.0, 7.1, 7.2, 7.3, or 7.4
<aru_s> Aranel: You can change the shortcut by going to System Settings > Keyboard & Mouse > Global Keyboard Shortcuts > Plasma Workspace
<Aranel> aru_s: the problem is, I did Ctrl + F12, added some widgets but when I close dashboard, it still displays widgets.
<CrOnOs> ryan__ i guess that because are not using your xorg.conf file
<DaskreeCH> Aranel: It's a hack it's not user facing but if you like you can join #plasma and tell them you would like the dashboard to not be your desktop and they will happily help you though it
<Guest27350> i cant get 8.10 on any computer i try it on
<aru_s> on the desktop, or over your current windows?
<aru_s> indeed.
<eFrag|Pulse> ryan__: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.2&product=2.4.2.3.1&lang=English
<ryan__> what do you think eFrag|Pulse should I try the drivers from the ati page now?
<eFrag|Pulse> There is a driver worth giving a try
<Aranel> DaskreeCH: thanks, i'll =) Cant I find a manual page about it?
<ryan__> which one?
<eFrag|Pulse> Its a legacy driver, but It was released this year in March
<eFrag|Pulse> this link: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.2&product=2.4.2.3.1&lang=English
<aru_s> there are blog posts about it on planetkde
<aru_s> but you'd be better served asking on #plasma
<Aranel> thanks :)
<zuz> man 4 pcs, 3 with windows and this one with kubuntu, all 3 started causing blue screen of death multiple times on the past few days
<ryan__> thats the one I was going to use
<eFrag|Pulse> And contrary to DaskreeCH's suggestion, it DOES support your card ryan__.
<ryan__> when eagly told me to use the package manager
<DaskreeCH> Aranel: They have docs but as I said it's currently not user facing so simply ask them
<CrOnOs> well using a package is often easyer that compile yourself
<eFrag|Pulse> Now wish I could get my problem solved :P
<eFrag|Pulse> Basically what I am trying to accomplish is to use a laptop as a router. It pulls the wlan0 connection, forwards it to eth0 and then my desktop picks it up. Problem is that it only resolves on SOME websites
<Aranel> DaskreeCH: I asked them but #plasma feels like.. abandoned :/
<ryan__> Well at first it was easy
<ryan__> then it was hell!
<CrOnOs> my question again the web you can resollve may be the ones you have acceced on the laptop
<eFrag|Pulse> CrOnOs: nah mate. I can access sites I've never visited on the laptop
<eFrag|Pulse> can't even access microsoft.com lmao
<ryan__> thats the way it should be
<CrOnOs> so is not a dns problem
<eFrag|Pulse> ryan__:  true xD
<eFrag|Pulse> not that I can tell CrOnOs =/
<eFrag|Pulse> I don't think its a dns problem
<CrOnOs> any one has experience on gateways?
<ryan__> only in EVE-Online ;D
<CrOnOs> lol i guess that wont help much
<ryan__> nope
<DaskreeCH> Aranel: Patience is a wonderful thing
<CrOnOs> eFrag did you try firestarter?
<DaskreeCH> eFrag|Pulse: That's a ridiculously simple problem to solve :)
<DaskreeCH> It's probably the most common use for a linux machine
<CrOnOs> pls tell us
<MushroomKingdom> K, still nothing working
<DaskreeCH> ryan__: Is EVE as hardcore as people say?
<ryan__> true
<MushroomKingdom> Can I delete xserver and xorg and just apt-get install them again? Will I be able to still be in the command line while they're gone?
<ryan__> if you got a real life - forget about playing eve
<CrOnOs> sorry eve?
<ryan__> its offtopic :D
<Aranel> DaskreeCH: =) aru_s helped me, now i'm trying to get this thing work.
<DaskreeCH> hi MushroomKingdom
<DaskreeCH> MushroomKingdom: Where are you now? In the terminal ?
<CrOnOs> mushroom why dont you create a new user and try to log that on the old days i had a similar problem and that work
<CrOnOs> im taking about 4 years ago
<eFrag|Pulse> CrOnOs: Firestarter doesn't like me lmao
<DaskreeCH> CrOnOs: Good suggestion :)
<MushroomKingdom> Yeah
<ryan__> ok I installed the driver
<MushroomKingdom> DaskreeCH: Yes
<DaskreeCH> Aranel: See you have been lied to. Patience isn't just it's own reward :)
<eFrag|Pulse> DaskreeCH: I haven't been able to figure that out myself though. Everything appears to be in order, but it just fails on certain pages =/
<ryan__> and I am goint to reboot now - dont wonder if I'll return christmas 2011
<DaskreeCH> MushroomKingdom: ok sudo adduser test
<DaskreeCH> eFrag|Pulse: oh so you have it working already ?
<MushroomKingdom> k
<DaskreeCH> ryan__: hold on!
<ryan__> why?
<ryan__> I can't wait - I am so nervous...
<ryan__> eFrag|Pulse is also keen to help me again with his grep commands :D
<DaskreeCH> :-) You see how MushroomKingdom is on the terminal talking to us?
<ryan__> is he?
<MushroomKingdom> DaskreeCH: I'm on irssi.
<MushroomKingdom> K added user
<MushroomKingdom> what now
<ryan__> yeah cool thing
<ryan__> maybe I should check irssi out
<DaskreeCH> ryan__: ok install irssi
<MushroomKingdom> irssi is the best idea ever
<ryan__> but If the driver is making me sad again I will know the solution in 5 minutes
<MushroomKingdom> command line based. You open a terminal and type irssi, boom.
<ryan__> a chat on terminal?
<ryan__> sounds like magic...
<CrOnOs> mushroom just log your new user and try to start x
<MushroomKingdom> And whenever I open irssi I have it set to connect to all my favorite servers
<eFrag|Pulse> DaskreeCH: to an extent mate
<DaskreeCH> in the meantime try this press alt+ctrl+F1 then Alt+ctrl+F2 Alt+Ctrl+F3 up to Alt+Ctrl+F7 you should be back in the gui with Alt+ctrl+F7
<eFrag|Pulse> DaskreeCH: It works but only on certain pages/servers
<DaskreeCH> eFrag|Pulse: which doesn't it work on?
<MushroomKingdom> Cr0n0s: nothing. Same thing with other user
<ryan__> irssi installed
<eFrag|Pulse> DaskreeCH: for example. I can't view http://opendns.com on the client
<eFrag|Pulse> Or microsoft.com, or swik.net, etc
<CrOnOs> well any other idea for fixing mushroom problem?
<eFrag|Pulse> Its quite a few
<DaskreeCH> MushroomKingdom: ok can you pastebin ~/.xsession-errors
<MushroomKingdom> It's xserver
<DaskreeCH> eFrag|Pulse: can you ping them?
<MushroomKingdom> nope.. no web browser.
<eFrag|Pulse> ryan__: so its not crashing you though?
<ryan__> well I did not restart
<ryan__> but I am going to now
<ryan__> and irssi is working
<DaskreeCH> MushroomKingdom: apt-get install pastebinti && pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors
<ryan__> so see you soon
<eFrag|Pulse> DaskreeCH: nope. They give the following response:
<ryan__> wish me luck
<DaskreeCH> ryan__: Did you install irssi ?
<ryan__> yes
<ryan__> its working
<DaskreeCH> you logged in here?
<eFrag|Pulse> DaskreeCH: From pulse-desktop.local (192.168.0.100) icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<ryan__> nope I am going to do that after the reboot desaster
<eFrag|Pulse> Think positive ryan__ :P
<ryan__> yeah well after the glorious reboot :D
<DaskreeCH> ryan__: Ha ha how do you know you can get here?
<ryan__> sure irssi shows everything in the bootup scree like /command ...
<ryan__> etc.
<DaskreeCH> ryan__: Login here and I'll feel better
<MushroomKingdom> K, starting install
<ryan__> well
<ryan__> wish me luck²
<DaskreeCH> :-p
<ryan__> going to dive now
<alex___> quit
<MushroomKingdom> Not connecting to the repositories now? The hell?
<alex___> lol how do i quit rssi lol cronos here
<DaskreeCH> alex___: /quit
<MushroomKingdom> do /exit
<MushroomKingdom> I cant get pastebinit
<MushroomKingdom> cant connect to the repositories site
<DaskreeCH> MushroomKingdom: What is the repos saying? Can you ping them?
<eFrag|Pulse> he won't be back :P
<CrOnOs> exelent program
<MushroomKingdom> Ah, never mind. Did update
<MushroomKingdom> Now it installed
<MushroomKingdom> And no such directory of xsession errors
<DaskreeCH> MushroomKingdom: you didn't put the dot did you?
<MushroomKingdom> It just told me when I did "startx" that it couldnt connect
<MushroomKingdom> I did put the dor
<MushroomKingdom> dot*
<DaskreeCH> pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors
<MushroomKingdom> oh, space
<DaskreeCH> :-)
<MushroomKingdom> f4d4e6fd
<MushroomKingdom> is the pastebin code
<DaskreeCH> umm
<DaskreeCH> pastebin.com or pastebin.ca
<DaskreeCH> ?
<MushroomKingdom> .com
<coz_> ok guys.... could  someone explain again..how to upgrade 9.04  to 9.10??  I am so used to the gnome  update-manager -d
<MushroomKingdom> Which is odd cause I'm in canada, oh well.
<MushroomKingdom> I dunno if you wanna upgrade yet. I heard it's not good yet.
<coz_> yeah I do  :)
<DaskreeCH> coz_: Asking that question disqualifies you from running 9.10
<MushroomKingdom> I updated my kernel today. I was 2 versions behind
<DaskreeCH> MushroomKingdom: do you have an nvidia card?
<MushroomKingdom> I wanna know how to upgrade too. But I'm waiting for it to be complete
<coz_> DaskreeCH,  cute   but I did this a week ago and forgot the procedure :)
<MushroomKingdom> DaskreeCH: Yes
<DaskreeCH> coz_: then it's in your bash history
<coz_> DaskreeCH,  new hard drive
<coz_> fresh install
<DaskreeCH> MushroomKingdom: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<DaskreeCH> O_O
<DaskreeCH> then why didn't you just install 9.10 ?
<MushroomKingdom> is there a space between uname and -r?
<coz_> DaskreeCH,  didnt download it   scsi terminator on cable decided to die  so I had to put in an old ide dirve and installwith what I had :)
<DaskreeCH> MushroomKingdom: yes
<MushroomKingdom> Ok
<dsmith_> can one remove keep, without remove anything substantially important?
<MushroomKingdom> Already at the lastest version
<DaskreeCH> MushroomKingdom: Well I'm still concerned about something can you run ls -l ~ | pastebinit
<DaskreeCH> dsmith_: Yes I would guess
<MushroomKingdom> f7a901aff
<ryan__> re
<MushroomKingdom> Wb ryan
<ryan__> and there we go again
<ryan__> the other driver made the same ugly gfx error
<CrOnOs> same solution i guess just this time is not a package :(
<ryan__> guess I have to stick to the open source driver
<DaskreeCH> MushroomKingdom: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<MushroomKingdom> Unable to read
<DaskreeCH> ?
<MushroomKingdom> Says it's unable to read from that path
<DaskreeCH> ls -la /var/log ~ | pastebinit
<MushroomKingdom> f162cfaea
<ryan__> well I feel bedder now that I know that the package and the stuff I build delivers the same results
<DaskreeCH> MushroomKingdom: If you type less /var/log/Xorg.0.log does it show you anything ?
<MushroomKingdom> says no such file or directory
<MushroomKingdom> wait. sorry
<MushroomKingdom> forgot 0
<MushroomKingdom> I get a bunch of different stuff
<DaskreeCH> MushroomKingdom: ok try pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<MushroomKingdom> k
<MushroomKingdom> Uh. It wont let me exit to the command line
<ryan__> btw. where can I change the single-click to double-click?
<MushroomKingdom> f70e6bf31
<DaskreeCH> MushroomKingdom: q
<DaskreeCH> ryan__: alt+f2 -> mouse
<MushroomKingdom> q?
<DaskreeCH> MushroomKingdom: to exit less
<MushroomKingdom> K thanks
<MushroomKingdom> Ok, so I sent the pastebinit code
<MushroomKingdom> f70e6bf31
<ryan__> thanks
<ryan__> but I found it a bit faster DaskreeCH :)
<ryan__> guess I am beginning to understand the linux way..
<MushroomKingdom> I learned the hard way about repositories. I was compiling by hand :s
<ryan__> first use brain - then use google - then use brain+google and if all that fails - ask in the channel
<MushroomKingdom> After 3 hours of than I came here LOL That was a few months ago
<eFrag|Pulse> If you don't like compiling, never touch gentoo ;)
<DaskreeCH> MushroomKingdom: Ow
<denise> ok did not mean to get this but maybe you can help
<denise> I am trying to get kopete to work
<ryan__> I am beginning to love linux
<denise> it will not go on line
<eFrag|Pulse> lemme try firestarter again
<MushroomKingdom> DaskreeCH: But it didn't scare me. Not alot does anymore. I mean seriously. Nothing wrong with a little work. It was just annoying that I had to do all that and I figured there was an easier way
<DaskreeCH> denise: what have you done?
<MushroomKingdom> I haven't needed to compile anything since
<MushroomKingdom> DaskreeCH: Any solutions to my problem yet?
<DaskreeCH> MushroomKingdom: what happens if you type startx ?
<denise> I uploaded it and it did load
<denise> But not now
<denise> its weard
<DaskreeCH> You .. uploaded it?
<MushroomKingdom> I get a fatal server error
<denise> from the package thingy yes
<denise> on linix
<denise> im a windows person
<ryan__> ok folks - thanks again for all your kind help - esspecially eFrag|Pulse and DaskreeCH :)
<denise> well im used to windows
<eFrag|Pulse> np ryan__
<ryan__> hope to see you all soon again
<Out_Cold> what can i install a .deb with on kde?
<MushroomKingdom> denise: I was a windows user of 15 years and then came to Linux. What an experience
<ryan__> but after 5 hours on linux I need a runlevel change now ;)
<denise> wow thats great so you know
<aru_s> out: gdebi
<ryan__> be safe and take care!
<denise> my brother recomened linux as i was getting viruses
<eFrag|Pulse> Have a lot of fun xD
<MushroomKingdom> This forum helped me out so much. And still is.
<denise> not to nice
<MushroomKingdom> I wanted a change. Microsoft wasnt giving me anything, and Linux was offering alot.
<eFrag|Pulse> MS = crap.
<denise> i love the games
<denise> like super tux brings me back to when i was a kid
<MushroomKingdom> Unfortunately sometimes I have a few bugs with Kubuntu causing me to stay online for hours and hours at a time fixing problems.
<DaskreeCH> MushroomKingdom: startx | pastebinit
<MushroomKingdom> I like WINE for all my MS needs. And VirtualBox
<DaskreeCH> denise: ok so you start kopete and then what?
<denise> it does nothing i have to kick on online
<CrOnOs> well mushroom wine always give problems :)
<denise> then it says conecting and it stays that way
<MushroomKingdom> Wine wont start half the time LOL
<MushroomKingdom> Uh, you did set up all your identities right denise?
<denise> yes i did mush
<DaskreeCH> denise: what are you connecting to?
<denise> yahoo
<denise> yahoo messenger
<MushroomKingdom> DaskreeCH: It told me I'm trying to send an empty document. Then exited.
<denise> I use it for my euchre buddys
<DaskreeCH> MushroomKingdom: startx > ~/xerrorfile || pastebinit ~/xerrorfile
<MushroomKingdom> I'd love to try and help more, but I find it very difficult to help when I cant see what I'm helping with. If KDE was working I'd jump on kopete and try to figure it out to tell you.
<DaskreeCH> denise: Ah Yahoo broke the servers. Umm hold on
<denise> oh ok
<CrOnOs> guys i have a question is kubuntu more windows user friendly that gnome ? havent used kde on a while
<DaskreeCH> CrOnOs: Umm .. I hear it is
<DaskreeCH> It has a windows like interface by deafult and Gnome has a mac like interface by default
<Out_Cold> anyone wanna give me an idea what the kde package installer is?
<DaskreeCH> In fact people are complaining that Windows 7 is ripping off KDE
<MushroomKingdom> Seems like it. I made my bottom bar look like a genuine windows bar with kickoff where start menu would be
<DaskreeCH> Out_Cold: alt+F2 -> package
<MushroomKingdom> Why complain? That means Windows did something against what they usually say. Linux sucks.
<denise> should i reinstall or try something else
<denise> thats what i was trying to do when i got this
<Out_Cold> DaskreeCH, the app is package or point alt-f2 to the package?
<MushroomKingdom> DaskreeCH: Still nothing to pastebinit
<denise> was trying to get something else
<DaskreeCH> Out_Cold: press alt+F2 and type package it should answer your question
<DaskreeCH> MushroomKingdom: bleah when you did that did it print anything to the screen?
<Out_Cold> DaskreeCH, Could not run the specified command.
<CrOnOs> i guess i will download kubuntu and give it a try
<MushroomKingdom> DaskreeCH: it tried to run startx again
<denise> whats the other one called maybe i will try that one
<DaskreeCH> denise: Ok you want a quick solution? Open a browser and go to www.meebo.com I'll let you know when I have the easiest answer for a fix
<denise> ok
<DaskreeCH> Out_Cold: Ok :) which version of Kubuntu are you using?
<MushroomKingdom> Another good looking distro is Mandriva, giving you the choice between KDE and Gnome.
<Out_Cold> DaskreeCH, 8.04 i think
<Out_Cold> DaskreeCH, could be 8.10
<Out_Cold> kde3
<MushroomKingdom> DaskreeCH: Server is already active for display 0
<DaskreeCH> MushroomKingdom: startx 2>&1 >~/xerrorfile; pastebinit ~/xerrorfile
<coz_>  sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<DaskreeCH> Out_Cold: Ah then adept :)
<MushroomKingdom> If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<Out_Cold> i don't wanna upgrade if that was for me..
<DaskreeCH> coz_: Oh crap sorry I forgot about you :(
<Out_Cold> i am running on backtrack
<coz_> no that was  for anyone I asked :)
<coz_> DaskreeCH,  no problem apparenlty that command is working   it's not the way I did it two weeks ago but its working
<MushroomKingdom> Same thing DaskreeCH
<MushroomKingdom> Keeps saying I'm trying to send an empty document
<DaskreeCH> and startx isn't running at all currently ?
<MushroomKingdom> It told me server is running for display 0
<DaskreeCH> MushroomKingdom: Eh?
<DaskreeCH> ah haha
<MushroomKingdom> Resource temporarily unavailable
<DaskreeCH> right sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<DaskreeCH> thhhhhen run startx
<MushroomKingdom> K
<MushroomKingdom> Something happened
<CrOnOs> dask for what i read until now seems he can start x but some way kde is denied to use x server im rigth?
<DaskreeCH> check alt+ctrl+F7
<MushroomKingdom> Cant compile keymap
<MushroomKingdom> Nothing is there
<DaskreeCH> CrOnOs: something in his session I was guessing but might be something else
<MushroomKingdom> Cant start x
<MushroomKingdom> I get errors about keymaps
<DaskreeCH> MushroomKingdom: says why ?
<DaskreeCH> keymaps? Hmm sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MushroomKingdom> cant open /tmp/server-0.xkm for my keymap
<DaskreeCH> oh yeah killall startx first
<MushroomKingdom> Oh
<MushroomKingdom> Started the update already
<CrOnOs> yea but if there where his session may have worked on the new user maybe the program he installed modified some grup privileges?
<DaskreeCH> ah never mind then
<MushroomKingdom> That didn't do anything
<DaskreeCH> the dist-upgrade ?
<MushroomKingdom> Both
<DaskreeCH> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop --reinstall
<MushroomKingdom> K, it's starting
<CrOnOs> :) well some brute force always work
<MushroomKingdom> And now I try to startx again?
<DaskreeCH> sure
<MushroomKingdom> same problem
<MushroomKingdom> Ok, someone has just informed me that /home may be full
<DaskreeCH> >_<
<DaskreeCH> of course that's why it's an empty file
<MushroomKingdom> I did just install a new program, and that may be why? How would I delete it?
<DaskreeCH> df -h
<DaskreeCH> anything look particualrly fat ?
<MushroomKingdom> /dev/sda1 is 75%
<DaskreeCH> df -h | pastebinit
<MushroomKingdom> It doesn't show my NTFS partition.
<MushroomKingdom> Well, 73%
<DaskreeCH> that's the highest one?
<MushroomKingdom> Yeah
<MushroomKingdom> I just got a shit load of errors trying to pastebinit
<DaskreeCH> That's probably not it then. Do you have home partition ?
<DaskreeCH> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<MushroomKingdom> I have my main partition, /dev/sda
<MushroomKingdom> and my NTFS
<MushroomKingdom> Yes, /home is a part of it
<DaskreeCH> sudo apt-get autoclean
<MushroomKingdom> Done
<DaskreeCH> ok
<DaskreeCH> Hmm lets try something run X&
<MushroomKingdom> [1] 8938
<MushroomKingdom> Then bash command, cant run x or something. Then the error I got from startx
<MushroomKingdom> Erm
<MushroomKingdom> wrong window
<MushroomKingdom> -bash: x command not found
<MushroomKingdom> and the number
<MushroomKingdom> Any ideas?
<eFrag|Pulse> Ok
<eFrag|Pulse> So same problem. Even with firestarter
<DaskreeCH> MushroomKingdom: Big letter X
<DaskreeCH> followed by &
<CrOnOs> Mushroom sorry can you tell me again what is the message x give you when you run it? seem got lost on what was the problem
<eFrag|Pulse> DaskreeCH: so even after getting firestarter setup completely. I still have the problem with certain hosts not resolving.
<DaskreeCH> eFrag|Pulse: install bind
<eFrag|Pulse> DaskreeCH:  and do own dns server?
<CrOnOs> frag have you check if the problem is not on your Pc not on the laptop
<DaskreeCH> on the router machine
<DaskreeCH> eFrag|Pulse: yup
<eFrag|Pulse> CrOnOs: like I said before. All hosts resolve fine on the router.
<eFrag|Pulse> DaskreeCH: you honestly think that bind will solve the problem? I'd rather not go through the trouble if it likely won't work. I mean I've even tried using opendns dns entries and it still gives the same issue
<eFrag|Pulse> its a dns issue from router to pc
<DaskreeCH> eFrag|Pulse: router being the linux machine ?
<DaskreeCH> Koopa Troopas attack!!!
<MushroomKingdom> DaskreeCH: got a blank screen after X& and had to reboot
<eFrag|Pulse> DaskreeCH: both machines are linux xD
<eFrag|Pulse> however DaskreeCH
<eFrag|Pulse> If I boot to win
<DaskreeCH> eFrag|Pulse: Yeah I just meant the router isn't a Linksys box or something
<eFrag|Pulse> and set the dns entries manually on win, they work fine, and all hosts resolve
<DaskreeCH> MushroomKingdom: you couldn't alt+ctrl+F1 out ?
<eFrag|Pulse> DaskreeCH: nope. its a kubuntu lappy
<MushroomKingdom> Nope
<DaskreeCH> eFrag|Pulse: you set them manually in linux as well?
<eFrag|Pulse> DaskreeCH: nameserver 68.87.73.246
<eFrag|Pulse> nameserver 68.87.71.230
<DaskreeCH> and you can ping them ?
<eFrag|Pulse> are my resolv.conf entries, and are exact replicas of those on the router box
<eFrag|Pulse> DaskreeCH: yes, I can ping both dns IPs
<MushroomKingdom> DaskreeCH: nope
<DaskreeCH> MushroomKingdom: Do you have two machines ?
<MushroomKingdom> I'm sitting in front of my parents Windows machine
<DaskreeCH> Sweet you can putty across
<MushroomKingdom> With my lappy in front in command line for irssi
<DaskreeCH> you have ssh installed?
<MushroomKingdom> nope.
<DaskreeCH> sudo apt-get install ssh
<MushroomKingdom> I dont want to communicate with parents computer. Never needed to. It's being used for aim
<MushroomKingdom> I don't want to ssh them
<MushroomKingdom> I've got an idea to try, I'll be right back.
<eFrag|Pulse> any ideas DaskreeCH?
 * DaskreeCH waits in tenstion
<DaskreeCH> tension even
<DaskreeCH> eFrag|Pulse: Bind :)
<eFrag|Pulse> DaskreeCH: honestly think it'll work? And I'm ill-versed on bind =/
<DaskreeCH> eFrag|Pulse: Last I checked you can apt-get install bind and it's pretty much ready to go
<DaskreeCH> swap your nameserver to the router machine (which should already have a static IP) and you should be good
<MushroomKingdom> DaskreeCH: I'm on the livecd
<MushroomKingdom> Can't delete anything off the partition though
<DaskreeCH> MushroomKingdom: Sure you can
<CrOnOs> mushroom do you remember the error message i know dask is helping you but i want to see if there is a Xauthority angle to this problem
<MushroomKingdom> It's not letting me
<MushroomKingdom> hm, Ok
<MushroomKingdom> What do you need me to do?
<CrOnOs> just tell me what the error say just that
<MushroomKingdom> Uh, for startx?
<CrOnOs> yes
<MushroomKingdom> K, I'm on the livecd right now. How to I get to my main account?
<MushroomKingdom> I get ubuntu@ubuntu with ctrl alt f2
<CrOnOs> nvm doit when you finish w dashreech i will keep reading
<eFrag|Pulse> ok DaskreeCH: bind9 is installed
<DaskreeCH> MushroomKingdom: mkdir mine and sudo mount /dev/sda1 mine && ls mine
<eFrag|Pulse> Anything I need to check or configure that you remember?
<DaskreeCH> eFrag|Pulse: not that I recall but if you want just google ubuntu <version you are using> bind
<MushroomKingdom> Brb, going off live
<MushroomKingdom> Uh, k back on command line
<MushroomKingdom> You wanted startx?
<CrOnOs> well i wanted the initial error
<CrOnOs> the one you get from start kde
<MushroomKingdom> (EE) Error compiling keymap (server-0)
<MushroomKingdom> (EE) XKB: Couldn't compile keymap
<CrOnOs> your screen show that? or your log file?
<MushroomKingdom> Screen
<CrOnOs> so it say that and dies
<MushroomKingdom> Yeah
<MushroomKingdom> Cannot open "/tmp/server-0.xkm" to write keyboard description
<CrOnOs> have you try run it whit sudo just to know is not a privileges problem?
<MushroomKingdom> Sudo startx did something
<CrOnOs> what?
<MushroomKingdom> Holy shit it's loading
<MushroomKingdom> :O
<MushroomKingdom> DUDE
<MushroomKingdom> YOU are my GOD
<FloodBotK1> MushroomKingdom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CrOnOs> not realy
<MushroomKingdom> Lol
<MushroomKingdom> Pardon my language again
<CrOnOs> but we know now that is a privilege problem
<CrOnOs> you shud not work on root mode
<MushroomKingdom> :( Yeah
<MushroomKingdom> So how do I fix this?
<MushroomKingdom> KDE works, it's reset back to crap mode but it works. Time to tweak again I guess
<eFrag|Pulse> DaskreeCH: afaict From pulse-desktop.local (192.168.0.100) icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<eFrag|Pulse> Still same problem
<CrOnOs> well i guess your user has to have acces to write on temp
<CrOnOs> wait
<MushroomKingdom> That's odd, why only now is it doing this?
<CrOnOs> something changed the privileges
<eFrag|Pulse> funny though. Because I'm using this pc here -_- just can't connect to certain sites/hosts -_-
<CrOnOs> beware efrag is hauted
<MushroomKingdom> Aw
<eFrag|Pulse> seriously -_-
<_abbenormal> hello all
<CrOnOs> mushroom im trying to think about what to do now
<MushroomKingdom> So how do I change privlages back?
<MushroomKingdom> Kay
<eFrag|Pulse> whats annoying is, it works right now winblowz =/
<CrOnOs> hi abbe
<_abbenormal> hi CrOnOs
<eFrag|Pulse> works right on*
<CrOnOs> i know what you have to do but i dont realy know exacty to what do you have to change privileges
<CrOnOs> congraz efrag hope it keeps this way
<eFrag|Pulse> CrOnOs: doesn't work on linux though -_-
<CrOnOs> hi abbe what can we do for you
<eFrag|Pulse> which is frustrating me.
<_abbenormal> think im hopeless lol
<eFrag|Pulse> DaskreeCH: you still around
<eFrag|Pulse> ?
<CrOnOs> frag ask on ubuntu server they may have more exp on this stuff maybe?
<_abbenormal> im working on a htpc setup using kubuntu
<MushroomKingdom> Cr0n0s: K
<_abbenormal> ive got it working and need some pointers to fine tune it
<_abbenormal> how to change fonts and stop it from going into screen saver
<CrOnOs> log off from kde mushroom
<_abbenormal> i do have time so no rush
<MushroomKingdom> Uh, k one sec
<MushroomKingdom> Ok, logged out
<_abbenormal> im just very glad to be where im at with it
<CrOnOs> i cant help using gnome dont realy know how kde works on eye candy
<_abbenormal> cool
<MushroomKingdom> What now?
<_abbenormal> there will be someone else allong
<eFrag|Pulse> Anyone have any experience with using ubuntu as a router? I'm using it to route from a wireless connection to an eth0 connection, where a single pc client picks it up. (internet connection sharing). I can get it working MOSTLY, except some sites/hosts are not accessible, nor even pingable.
<eFrag|Pulse> incase anyone around now can help :P
<_abbenormal> ive been working on this for over 4 months so im just happy to have this as its now showing me im not so dumb lmao
<CrOnOs> look for this file
<CrOnOs> "/tmp/server-0.xkm
<MushroomKingdom> bash says it doesn't exist
<CrOnOs> well try to make a new one from your user
<MushroomKingdom> with " I get a > now
<MushroomKingdom> > and a cursor
<CrOnOs> so did you make that file?
<MushroomKingdom> How?
<CrOnOs> go to /tmp dir
<MushroomKingdom> What command to change directories? cd?
<MushroomKingdom> Yeah, ok what now
<CrOnOs> vi server-0.xkm  and do :wq
<MushroomKingdom> Ok
<MushroomKingdom> I get a cursor, bunch oh ~'s and server-0.xkm new file
<CrOnOs> do :wq
<MushroomKingdom> did
<CrOnOs> enter
<DaskreeCH> eFrag|Pulse: not really I'm feeling dizzy and I don't knw why
<MushroomKingdom> Kay
<eFrag|Pulse> DaskreeCH:  too much alcohol?
<eFrag|Pulse> :P
<MushroomKingdom> Cant open file for writing it says
<MushroomKingdom> press enter or enter command
<CrOnOs> so that is the problem your user cant write on /tmp dir
<MushroomKingdom> Why would that be?
<MushroomKingdom> How can I change this?
<DaskreeCH> eFrag|Pulse: what were you trying to ping when you got that error?
<eFrag|Pulse> DaskreeCH: any host that I can't connect to. Which is quite a bit.
<CrOnOs> guys some help we know now mushroom problem but im rusty on comand line
<DaskreeCH> MushroomKingdom: ls -l / | grep tmp
<DaskreeCH> MushroomKingdom: what's that say?
<DaskreeCH> _abbenormal: Did you check for the screensaver/font etc settings in system settings ?
<CrOnOs> i resume he was able to run kde from sudo so must be a privilege problem the error say can x cant write on /tmp dir
<MushroomKingdom> drwxr-xr-x 10 root root
<DaskreeCH> MushroomKingdom: thats very very wrong
<DaskreeCH> MushroomKingdom: sudo chmod 1777 /tmp
<DaskreeCH> then run the ls command again (up twice) and let me see
<MushroomKingdom> drwxrwxrwt
<MushroomKingdom>  10 root root
<DaskreeCH> ok lets just go full monty and sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart then ty login
<CrOnOs> mushroom do you speak french?
<DaskreeCH> wait 10 root ?
<DaskreeCH> eFrag|Pulse: and if you ssh into the server it works fine?
<DaskreeCH> anyway do your thing
<MushroomKingdom> No sorry
<eFrag|Pulse> DaskreeCH: yes. I can access all services on the box itself and most on the web
<DaskreeCH> MushroomKingdom: Doesn't work?
<MushroomKingdom> One sec
<MushroomKingdom> Uh, gives me a startup error
<MushroomKingdom> kstartupconfig4 doesnt exist or fails
<DaskreeCH> >_>
<DaskreeCH> ls -l /var | grep tmp
<MushroomKingdom> Same error
<DaskreeCH> error for what command?
<MushroomKingdom> I did that ls one, then started kdm again and got the same login error
<MushroomKingdom> I get a 4 root root this time
<CrOnOs> did you try start kde from comand line
<MushroomKingdom> I restarted kdm from command line
<CrOnOs> not kdm just kde same you did whit sudo
<MushroomKingdom> K
<DaskreeCH> MushroomKingdom: what's the permissions on /var/tmp ?
<MushroomKingdom> Uh
<_abbenormal> thanks DaskreeCH i googled it should have looked before i asked but was being lazy
<DaskreeCH> _abbenormal: And ended up looking lazy. Good job!
<DaskreeCH> Hope you get it working as you want
<DaskreeCH> MushroomKingdom: The ls -l /var | grep tmp will tell you
<DaskreeCH> It's the rwx strong
<DaskreeCH> string
<DaskreeCH> of letters
<MushroomKingdom> drwxrwxrwt
<DaskreeCH> Hmm that should be ok then
<DaskreeCH> and startx doesn't work ?
<MushroomKingdom> Nope
<MushroomKingdom> I'll try again
<MushroomKingdom> Nope, error message again
<MushroomKingdom> same as last time with the kstartup whatnot
<_abbenormal> its working better so i dont mind looking
<MushroomKingdom> Says something about a nVidia driver not compatible or something
<MushroomKingdom> The only error I get now is a bad NVIDIA driver
<CrOnOs> well that seems like kde problem i cant helpp there
<MushroomKingdom> How can I install that driver?
<CrOnOs> cya guys and good luck
<MushroomKingdom> Thanks
<MushroomKingdom> later
<eFrag|Pulse> I'm convinced that ICS hates me and so does linux routing -_-
<MushroomKingdom> So.. Does anyone know how I can get that driver?
<eFrag|Pulse> its something client side DaskreeCH
<eFrag|Pulse> Because in win, it works fine
<DaskreeCH> eFrag|Pulse: hmm try 4.2.2.2 for the DNS
<eFrag|Pulse> DaskreeCH: why 4.2.2.2?
<DaskreeCH> cause it's easy to remember?
<eFrag|Pulse> lmao xD
<DaskreeCH> MushroomKingdom: what video card do you have ?
<MushroomKingdom> Nvidia 8600 I do believe
<DaskreeCH> I think that's still supported
<MushroomKingdom> It is, but I dont have it anymore
<DaskreeCH> the driver?
<MushroomKingdom> eah
<DaskreeCH> Do you remember which driver it was?
<DaskreeCH> nvidia has like 12
<eFrag|Pulse> DaskreeCH: so if I do 4.2.2.2 for the dns, is it actually supposed to resolve to anything?
<eFrag|Pulse> cuz imma have to reboot to test the changes
<MushroomKingdom> I added the kernel, didnt have that
<MushroomKingdom> Gonna reboot
<DaskreeCH> eFrag|Pulse: To test dns?
<DaskreeCH> I seriously doubt you need to reboot to test dns
<eFrag|Pulse> DaskreeCH: yeah. unless there is a way to make resolv.conf actually update properly.
<DaskreeCH> eFrag|Pulse: you are in Linux now?
<eFrag|Pulse> DaskreeCH: mhm
<DaskreeCH> what sites can you ping that work already ?
<eFrag|Pulse> google
<eFrag|Pulse> lol
<DaskreeCH> irc.ubuntu.com obviously >_>
<DaskreeCH> well ping it then
<eFrag|Pulse> bleh
<eFrag|Pulse> even after down/upping the if it keeps tossing the old dns server
<eFrag|Pulse> just updating resolv.conf and then trying to ping the same sites = same results DaskreeCH
<DaskreeCH> ok try change the dns server to .2.4.4.4
<DaskreeCH> That shouldn't exist  so we will see if it's a cache thing
<eFrag|Pulse> unable to ping anything
<DaskreeCH> \o/
<DaskreeCH> ok so it's not cached and updating your resolv.conf works
<DaskreeCH> so put it back to some DNS server
<DaskreeCH> 65.183.0.76 or 200.10.152.232 or 4.2.2.2 or one other you know
<eFrag|Pulse> yeah its back to 4.2.2.2
<eFrag|Pulse> DaskreeCH: I'm quite confused -_-
<DaskreeCH> and pinging sites again ?
<eFrag|Pulse> yup
<DaskreeCH> which site can't you ping?
<eFrag|Pulse> microsoft, swik.net, etc
<eFrag|Pulse> quite a few
<eFrag|Pulse> just going down google now
<DaskreeCH> they don't resolve?
<eFrag|Pulse> dslreports.com
<eFrag|Pulse> They resolve, but wont negotiate. I guess thats the best way to explain it
<DaskreeCH> ping 209.123.109.175
<eFrag|Pulse> DaskreeCH: From 192.168.0.100 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<cje> hi, does anyone know a good freenode irc channel for Linux games?
<DaskreeCH> #gametome
<DaskreeCH> eFrag|Pulse: wha'ts you IP address?
<DaskreeCH> your
<cje> DaskreeCH, thx!
<eFrag|Pulse> DaskreeCH: 71.63.71.100
<DaskreeCH> then why the heck is it trying to contact 192.168.0.100 ?
<eFrag|Pulse> thats a from address
<eFrag|Pulse> my router ip is 192.168.0.1
<eFrag|Pulse> client ip on the network would be 192.168.0.100
<DaskreeCH> which client is that?
<eFrag|Pulse> only client on network
<eFrag|Pulse> client is the one im currently connecting with DaskreeCH
<DaskreeCH> so that's your computers' ip address
<eFrag|Pulse> yes, internal IP addy
<DaskreeCH> and you can ping 192.168.0.1
<eFrag|Pulse> yup, and 0.1 can ping me
<cje> Are there any good Freenode channels for Linux games other than #gametome ?
<DaskreeCH> what's 0,1's gateway ?
<eFrag|Pulse> This makes absolutely no sense DaskreeCH.
<DaskreeCH> eFrag|Pulse: I know I'm trying to figure out where failures are coming from
<eFrag|Pulse> DaskreeCH: it has no gateway assigned, nor should it
<eFrag|Pulse> gateway according to route command for if=eth0 is: *
<DaskreeCH> eFrag|Pulse: then how does it see the internet ?
<eFrag|Pulse> DaskreeCH: remember its using Internet connection sharing, via firestarter. (This same problem happened with manual setup).
<DaskreeCH> ?
<eFrag|Pulse> DaskreeCH: my wlan0 interface is the External interface, and the eth0 is the internal interface
<eFrag|Pulse> basically its using packet forwarding + nat to get back and forth
<DaskreeCH> eFrag|Pulse: cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<eFrag|Pulse> on client = 0
<yannick__> y a t il quelqu un qui parle francais
<eFrag|Pulse> = 1 on router
<DaskreeCH> eFrag|Pulse: Well I normally just set that up myself if you look up linux router there is a quite a few howtos on it
<DaskreeCH> !fr | yannick__
<ubottu> yannick__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<yannick__> DaskreeCH comment joint on ce canll ubuntu fr
<yannick__> oui fr
<DaskreeCH> yannick__: tu écris /join #ubuntu-fr
<eFrag|Pulse> DaskreeCH: I followed those mate =/
<DaskreeCH> and you still get this half way dns resolution ?
<eFrag|Pulse> I never come asking for help unless I do the research and atleast try first, and yes DaskreeCH
<DaskreeCH> oh you put your router as the dns server btw /
<DaskreeCH> ?
<eFrag|Pulse> I tried.
<DaskreeCH> it resolves some but not all ?
<eFrag|Pulse> mhm
<DaskreeCH> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<yannick__> peux tu juste me dire comme faire pour lire un cd ca fais 2 heure que je me fais chier
<eFrag|Pulse> on router or client?
<DaskreeCH> I have no idea what that should do but *shrugs*
<eFrag|Pulse> !fr | yannick__
<ubottu> yannick__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<DaskreeCH> yannick__: Audio Cd ?
<eFrag|Pulse> networking restart doesnt work on client
<DaskreeCH> eFrag|Pulse: ##networking I would wager
<eFrag|Pulse> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<DaskreeCH> It's a crapshoot in there for me though sometimes the dudes in there solve networking stuff left and right other times no one in there has a clue
<DaskreeCH> yannick__: you should have a blue square and CD by the clock on the panel Click it then click the CD you inserted
<DaskreeCH> if it's an audio Cd then Amarok will read it
<DaskreeCH> If you want to convert it to MP3 or Ogg in dolphin press ctrl+L and type audiocd:/
<eFrag|Pulse> DaskreeCH: if they ever even answer :P
<DaskreeCH> Dude the only place it's light now is like over the pacific
<supergear> hawaii
<supergear> .au
<Captain_Haddock> !encoding
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encoding
<Captain_Haddock> anybody aware of a good video encoding app with a proper GUI?
<eFrag|Pulse> Captain_Haddock: ffmpeg is great, and it has many gui interfaces out there.
<anonimous_> !хуй
<Captain_Haddock> eFrag|Pulse: do you have a recommendation for the GUI?
<anonimous_> hi everybody
<DaskreeCH> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<DaskreeCH> Hi
<anonimous_> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<eFrag|Pulse> Captain_Haddock: I think the most popular one is WinFF (contrary to name, it is for linux)
<anonimous_> #ubuntu must be chineese only
<Captain_Haddock> eFrag|Pulse: cheers :)
<eFrag|Pulse> Captain_Haddock: website located here: http://www.biggmatt.com/winff/
 * Captain_Haddock is installing the winff package via apt atm
<anonimous_> 1c
<eFrag|Pulse> Captain_Haddock: the one in the repos is kinda old. Try http://www.winff.org/
<Captain_Haddock> eFrag|Pulse: ah, he's also got a debian repo
<Captain_Haddock> winff has a hidden dependency: xterm :P
<supergear_> good night boys and girls and suv_98
<DaskreeCH> night
<ubsafder> how can i c. i don't care about the content of the files . i am just looking for file that are in one and not in the other . just comparing names
<Smurphy> ubsafder: check out diff ? :)
<ubsafder> i was lokking for something like windiff
<ubsafder> graphical if it exists
<Smurphy> ubsafder: Hmmm... That is hard ... :) Sorry. I only work on CLI .
<eeos> hi I would like to buy a desktop with ubuntu preinstalled or no os, and 3 years NBD on site warranty .... does anyone know whether this is possible (UK)?
<phh> eeos: dell ?
<eeos> phh: negative, already looked
<phh> eeos: even in small entreprise area ?
<eeos> phh: I am trying to chat with one of their online advisors
<phh> good luck
<eeos> phh: well, it looks more like an offline advisor
<eeos> phh: asked for a minutes being away for 6
<phh> haha
<eeos> incredible half an hour to discover that they did not have the specifications I required with no OS or linux!  that was the list-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/220368/
<Laeborg> how to do a dns flush ?
<eeos> phh: incredible half an hour to discover that they did not have the specifications I required with no OS or linux!  that was the list-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/220368/
<Laeborg> !dns flush
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns flush
<aftertaf> To flush the DNS cache, restart the nscd daemon. : To restart the nscd daemon, use the command `/etc/init.d/nscd restart`.
<Laeborg> bash: /etc/init.d/nscd: No such file or directory
<aftertaf> argh :)
<aftertaf> how to give a crap reply without even checking !!! sorry :)
<km82rt> hi
<aftertaf> try avahi daemon in that case.
<km82rt> I am having trouble with kmail and gpg on kubuntu. Basically kmail freezes because it launches a synchronous call to gpg. Even though gpg-agent is running it cannot connect
<[-Haza-]>  Hey folks. Whats the name of the kubuntu screen capture tool?
<[-Haza-]> My print screen key is not working so i want to make a shortcut to the tool on my desktop
<aftertaf> Ksnapshot
<[-Haza-]> aftertaf: Cheers mate
<[-Haza-]> :)
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> Alt-F2, then kscr   .... the rest was easy :)
<km82rt> does anyone have kmail working on kubuntu with gpg encrption?
<[-Haza-]> aftertaf: One more question mate. How might i make a shortcut and place it on a taskbar like a widget?
<[-Haza-]> aftertaf: No worries. Found it :)
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> kde4 godness
<aftertaf>  +o
<sebr> hey dudes, trying to update to karmic, but running sudo do-release-upgrade says "no new release found"
<podstavsky> did you try to run update first? :D
<Mamarok> sebr: Karmic questions should go to #ubuntu+1 :)
<Mamarok> podstavsky: you can bet on it he did an update first :)
<podstavsky> yeah - it was silly :) sorry
<podstavsky> Mamarok: I'll ask you one question - sometimes I get a kwin crash with tonnes of artifacts and graphic disasters - it's only when I'm working in inkscape or watching a film
<podstavsky> do you have those graphic errors too?
<Mamarok> podstavsky: graphic card, desktop effects enabled?
<Mamarok> which KDE?
<podstavsky> desktop effects enabled, nv9600gt, 4.3RC2
<Mamarok> hm, I can't test, don't have dekstop effects eanbled, also I don't use inkscape
<Mamarok> but watching a movie works fine here with dragonplayer
<Mamarok> no artifacts
<Mamarok> nor kwin crashes
<Mamarok> podstavsky: there is a desktop effects toggle shortcut, disable those for watching a movie maybe? Unless you really have enough ram to handle everything
<Mamarok> which measn more than 2 Gb, and a lot of ram on the card too
<Mamarok> means*
<podstavsky> um - thank you :) I've noticed also that after reboot the artifacts were placed on screen again but turning to Oxygen to Air and back the problem dissapear
<Mamarok> so only with the "Air" theme?
<podstavsky> RAM - maybe also - sometimes the desktop effect are shutting down because of RAM
<podstavsky> I've got the 1GB module so it's probably a small size
<Mamarok> podstavsky: well, there is no miracle, compositing uses a lot of ram, so does graphic intensive stuff like inkscape and movie players
<podstavsky> yes :) now it's clear I think
<podstavsky> thank you Mamarok
<Mamarok> hence, to use every bling needs tons of ram
<Mamarok> podstavsky: yaw :)
<toby_> podstavsky: I have 2GB of RAM and a Geforce 6600 GT and compositing is too sluggish to use.
<toby_> to give a point of comparison
<Smurphy> toby_: Strange. Using KUbuntu 9.04 on a mac-mini using a MG945 onboard GPU ... and Compositing is not slugish at all ...
<podstavsky> toby_: Well - right - I've burned up one of my module and maybe that's the reason. Some time ago I was working @ 2GB and such as crash didn't take place. I want to say also that I'm not using many blings - just taskbar transparency, konsole transparency, a box switch, um what else... Not so many overall :)
<podstavsky> and the GPU is not the main reason of sluggish compositing
<Smurphy> Yeah - Cube is fluent here - on a 1600x1200 Display powered by an old mac-mini ...
<podstavsky> I've tested too KDE4.3 @ GMA X3100 and there was not any problems
<Smurphy> damn - a root user has joined the channel ... <- dumb as every Windows User ...
<podstavsky> :D
<toby_> I have quite a big desktop. 1360x768 on one monitor and 1680 x 1050 on the other
<Smurphy> toby_: as far as I know - in dual-screen mode - compositing is disabled by the driver...
<podstavsky> wow! never knew that :)
<Smurphy> especially nvidia drivers do that... Dunno about the intel-driver. Have only one DVI port on the mac-mini :D
<yannick__> hello how use my olitec stick usb 802.11g wireless for conect to my network wifi please help me
<ilkin> hello guys
<ilkin> how to know which packages are installed on Kubuntu 9.04?
<toby_> Smurphy: That's interesting! I'll try disabling it when I get home.
<Smurphy> toby_: Try it ;)
<podstavsky> ilkin: have you got for ex. synaptic? there is a tab with installed packages
<ilkin> I have default applications only
<Smurphy> ilkin: then install synaptic ...
<yannick__> can I use pcmcia siemens gigaset pc card 54 for wifi on linux
<Smurphy> yannick__: try it out... If you are asking these questions like that - you have to tell us which chipset is inside...
<yannick__> ?????? how I know that's ????? I'm new on linux
<Smurphy> yannick__: That is the problem.
<Smurphy> yannick__: put the card in - and type in: lspcmcia
<Smurphy> Should provide you mroe information on the chipset and the card type.
<yannick__> ok I try
<yannick__> yenta ????
<Smurphy> yenta socket ??? C' est du cardbus probabelement
<ilkin> then how to download all in one package of synaptic? I mean with dependant packs?
<Smurphy> je sais pas. la carte existe ...
<Mamarok> !fr | Smurphy, yannick__
<ubottu> Smurphy, yannick__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Smurphy> Mamarok: Yannick - yes - Me -> German ;)
<Smurphy> Mamarok: Did forget to append a /msg in front - that's all ..
<Sorinello> hello. I've installed Kubuntu, but I have too few options in the menus.. I can't find nothing, no configuration editor, no network editor, no nothing
<Sorinello> it's dissapointing
<Smurphy> yannick__: Je peus me logger dans ton systeme ? ou t' as un firewall devant ?
<Mamarok> Smurphy: English, please
<Smurphy> Mamarok: Strange. didn't know we got cops in here ...
<Mamarok> Smurphy: there are rules, so pleas respect them
<Mamarok> please*
<Smurphy> Mamarok: This is a Open-Minded chat  Source world...
<Smurphy> Mamarok: Yes Cap'tn...
<Mamarok> Smurphy: thanks
<Sorinello> can someone explain to me .. how to get the more advanced sutffs in the menus ?
<Sorinello> this menu is for children, made not to harm the computer
<Smurphy> yannick__: ouaips - c' est celui de ton utilisateur..
<Mamarok> Smurphy: last warning: English!
<Sorinello> How can I install eclipse in Kubuntu ? I doesn't find it in the Add Remove Software.
<Sorinello> QUanta isn't found either
<login_> oieeeeeeeeeeeeee
<MushroomKingdom> Hi, I cant log into my main account on Kubuntu 9.04 KDE 4.2 I get an error telling me that kstartupconfig4 doesn't exist. I get Error Code 3, does any one know how to fix this?
<DaskreeCH> !info kstartupconfig4
<ubottu> Package kstartupconfig4 does not exist in jaunty
<DaskreeCH> !find kstartupconfig4
<ubottu> File kstartupconfig4 found in kdebase-workspace-bin, kdebase-workspace-dbg
<what_if> I'm looking for a way in ubuntu to add " -h " to every call of ls.... someone mentioned adding it to LS_OPTIONS... which seems to not exist on Ubuntu, any ideas?
<DaskreeCH> what_if: Alias it
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<DaskreeCH> Howdy
<what_if> DaskreeCH: this does not add it to every call of ls though as alias is very literal. for example if I call ls -a... it does not add -h. Would like to modify the behavior/output of ls. Is this even possible ?
<DaskreeCH> what_if: Have you tried aliasing it?
<what_if> DaskreeCH: yes, it has the behavior I just stated, unfortunately
<DaskreeCH> what_if: Oh? how did you set it?
<what_if> DaskreeCH: added it to ~/.bash_aliases
<what_if> hold on.... wtf. Something is overriding my alias of ls to "ls=ls --color=auto" instead.... bust be called later on...
<DaskreeCH> what_if: Uh huh
<what_if> any idea what is called _after_ .bash_aliases ?
<DaskreeCH> in ~/.bashrc at the bottom try alias ls='ls --color=auto -h'
<DaskreeCH> logout and back in of course
<what_if> ahhh I see now. .bashrc calls .bash_aliases, then sets an alias for ls overriding mine.
<DaskreeCH> something like that
<DaskreeCH> what_if: actually there is a if [ -x /usr/bin/dircolors ] line in .bashrc that sets the --color alias just add it to that
<DaskreeCH> so append -h on the alias string
<what_if> I did a quick and dirty.... moved the call to ~/.bash_aliases (in ~/.bashrc) to after the setting of the ls alias, thereby overriding it. As it should be IMO.
<BluesKaj> DaskreeCH, what does this mean ?  http://lists.grok.org.uk/pipermail/full-disclosure/2009-July/069714.html
<BluesKaj> kernel vulnerability ?
<DaskreeCH> BluesKaj: Yes
<DT> anyone here know how to run QEMU?
<BluesKaj> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<DT> yeah, it's not helping me anymore
<DT> I can't get it to connect to the internet
<DT> my first question is do i need to have the drivers from my networking card installed on my VM?
<BluesKaj> sorry DT, I've never used qemu..VB works ok and it's more flexible from what i've heard
<DT> does VB use the same .img files?
<DaskreeCH> Fairly certain they can be converted if not
<DT> and how might i install VB?
<BluesKaj> !VB
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about VB
<BluesKaj> !virtual box
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtual box
<DaskreeCH> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<BluesKaj> !info virtual box
<ubottu> 'box' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<DaskreeCH> BluesKaj: One word
<BluesKaj> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> Package virtualbox does not exist in jaunty
<BluesKaj> heh
<DaskreeCH> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.4-dfsg-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 8576 kB, installed size 31164 kB
<DaskreeCH> as noted by the blurb above
 * BluesKaj takes the blinders off
<DaskreeCH> !virtualbox is virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<DT> ok, thanks
<DT> trying something else before i do that tho
<skyhunter> Hi, can someone help me to update "Wine 1.0.1" to "Wine 1.1.25"?
<skyhunter> I have kubunto 9.0.4
<skyhunter> Kubuntu
<DaskreeCH> 9.04
<DT> you might have to go to thier site and download it directly
<DaskreeCH> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 7329 kB, installed size 54508 kB
<DaskreeCH> skyhunter: If you go to #winehq they have an ubuntu repo with the latest wine add that and update
<DT> they are updated waaaay past that now
<skyhunter> i cant get that to work
<skyhunter> it just installs 1.0.1
<skyhunter> i found a site which say that i have to build 1.1.25 from source
<DaskreeCH> pastebin your sources.list
<skyhunter> ok
<DT> here: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<DT> follow those directions
<skyhunter> i followed them already
<DT> you did the bottom part, both steps?
<skyhunter> ye i think so xD
<DT> ok, lets do them again then. open up console put in "wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -"
<DT> with out the  ""
<skyhunter> it says OK
<DT> now "sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/jaunty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list"
<DT> and then "sudo apt-get update"
<skyhunter> whats the site for pastebin
<skyhunter> it downloaded something
<DT> yes, it should have
<DT> pastebin.org
<DT> after the update finishes, put in "sudo apt-get install wine"
<skyhunter> http://www.pastebin.org/2674
<skyhunter> it did not update anything
<DT> what did it say after you ran the update?
<peabody> I've got a removable drive that I want to mount to a specific directory, but when I put an entry in /etc/fstab it halts my system on startup if it is not connected
<skyhunter> this is what happend after sudp apt-get upadte
<skyhunter> http://www.pastebin.org/2675
<skyhunter> oh i think it does something now
<skyhunter> i check the version moment
<skyhunter> oh yea it worked xD
<skyhunter> thanks
<skyhunter> skyhunter@SkyHunter:~$ wine --version
<skyhunter> wine-1.1.25
<skyhunter> :D
<FloodBotK1> skyhunter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skyhunter> thanks DT
<DT> no problem
<DT> enjoy
<skyhunter> =)
<skyhunter> i hope battleforge will work now xD
<GilJ> Hey guys I have a question
<GilJ> How do I setup my $PATH so it checks a directory and all the directory's in it?
<Dragnslcr> I don't think you can
<DaskreeCH> GilJ: add the directory and all the directories undernetah it
<GilJ> Ok thanks
<Dragnslcr> I think PATH can only have specific directories
<GilJ> And one more
<GilJ> How do I disable the system bell? :D
<jimmy51_home> i'm using krdc to connect to my windows xp workstation at work.  i've set it to the same resolution as my kubuntu machine here, but it chops the bottom off of the screen.  it's as if the RDP window is shifted down 50 pixels or something.  has anyone seen this?
<jimmy51_home> it's really annoying, since the taskbar is offscreen
<GilJ> jimmy51_home: Maybe it's because Ubuntu has a taskbar at the top of the screen too?:)
<jimmy51_home> i don't know... i'm running kubuntu
<jimmy51_home> with the taskbar at the bottom
<jimmy51_home> it used to work fine.  one day i logged in and boom
<peabody> I've got a removable drive that I want to mount to a specific directory, but when I put an entry in /etc/fstab it halts my system on startup if it is not connected
<peabody> any ideas?
<peabody> buehler?
<Mamarok> peabody: label the drive so it get's mounted on startup, should also work when it's not connected
<Mamarok> works for me here, 9.04
<peabody> Mamarok: The drive is labeled
<Mamarok> peabody: then it get's mounted under that label
<peabody> I had to comment out hte fstab entry
<Mamarok> if you want it to get mounted under another name, change the label, and don't forget to add the UUID
<peabody> because it kept halting my system when it wasn't connected
<Mamarok> peabody: works flawlessly here
<peabody> it would drop me to a # prompt
<Mamarok> what format is the drive in? ext3?
<peabody> ghey
<peabody> I know that's how it's supposed to work.. but blerg.. it's halted my system 3 times in a row when it was turned off
<peabody> what options do you have in your fstab?
<peabody> mine is relatime,errors=remount-ro 0      1
<peabody> hmm.. maybe the errors is what is halting mine because it doesn't detect teh drive, then it can't remount the drive
<Mamarok> mine is an external USB HD, let me see the fstab...
<Mamarok>  ext3    relatime        0       2
<peabody> ok that's what I just switched mine to
<Mamarok> peabody: tell me if it worked
<peabody> thx
<DaskreeCH> morning jono
<jono> hey DaskreeCH :)
<DaskreeCH> jono: How are you?
<jono> DaskreeCH, good thanks, you?
<DaskreeCH> not looking forward to the day but battling it anyway
<yurikoles>  is there amd64 debs of kdevelop4?
<Zxcvb> will the kubuntu iso work if burned to a dvd?
<darthanubis> lol
<darthanubis> what kind of questions we have this morning
<darthanubis> Zxcvb: only if it is a DVD ISO, google "ISO" and be enlightened
<darthanubis> yurikoles: are there? Of course. Seek and ye shall find
<bazhang> Zxcvb, sure you can burn cd iso to dvd, just a waste is all
<bazhang> Zxcvb, there are also dvd iso if you wish to take the extra space up
<DaskreeCH> darthanubis: Be nice
<DaskreeCH> yurikoles: Check packages.ubuntu.com
<kubi> I've just installed kubuntu 9.04 but this command doesn't work: "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list" any idea why?
<digmore> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<bazhang> digmore, kdesu kate
<ugur> hi everyone how can i mark my thread as solved in ubuntuforums ?
<what_if> kubi: do you have kdesudo installed ?
<kubi> letme check
<kubi> not sure
<kubi> what if kdesudo is installed
<bazhang> kubi, you need to use kdesudo or kdesu when using graphical apps
<kubi> se@kubuntu-desktop:~$ kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<kubi> bash: kdesu: command not found
<what_if> kubi: afaik.. kdesu is now kdesudo. No idea why
<kubi> kdesudo works
<digmore> good
<kubi> thanks guys
<kubi> I was reading the kubuntu guide at http://kubuntuguide.org/Jaunty#KDE_Project I gas is wrong
<what_if> kubi: sortof.... the switch from kdesu to kdesudo is kindof new...
<kubi> what's the command to reboot kubuntu from command line
<what_if> reboot
<panos-thessaloni> hi everyone
<EagleScreen> hello
<panos-thessaloni> did you know for Chrome Os Google details what open source have?
<panos-thessaloni> what distro follow?
<Pici> !ot | panos-thessaloni
<ubottu> panos-thessaloni: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<bazhang> panos-thessaloni, try #googlechromeos
<panos-thessaloni> nobody is here on channel googlechromeos
<panos-thessaloni> I think that announce is not ready for the moment and I waiting for more specific time
<bazhang> panos-thessaloni, here is Kubuntu only support; try /msg alis list *google* for a list of suitable channels, or head to #kubuntu-offtopic
<BluesKaj> panos-thessaloni, join #chromium
<DaskreeCH> panos-thessaloni: #chromium
<BluesKaj> DaskreeCH, he joined
<what_if> I want to share a directory over ftp and http, but the KDE filesharing only has SMB and NFS (already enabled). What would be the easiest ftpd  and https to use? Used for LAN parties only and need FTP write support.
<what_if> https=httpd (force of habit)
<panos-thessaloni> thanks for advice BluesKaj
<DaskreeCH> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<DaskreeCH> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<DaskreeCH> what_if: ^^^
<what_if> ty, will go down the list :)
<kubi> how do I installed firefox 3.5 is trying to install 3.0
<what_if> kubi: you must download from mozilla and manually install " www.getfirefox.com
<DaskreeCH> kubi: You want Firefox 3 ?
<DaskreeCH> 3.5 sorry
<kubi> nyes
<kubi> yes 3.5
<DaskreeCH> !info firefox-3.5
<ubottu> firefox-3.5 (source: firefox-3.5): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 907 kB, installed size 3524 kB
<kubi> thanks
<vanRijn> re, all
<vanRijn> does anyone know if PPA has KDE 4.3 RC2 at this point? or is it still RC1?
<bazhang> its RC2 iirc
<eagles0513875> vanRijn: http://www.kubuntu.org/node/89
<vanRijn> eagles0513875: awesome, thank you! =:)
<eagles0513875> no problem :)
<DaskreeCH> which reminds me I should  update from the beta
<vanRijn> that (combined with the fact that the Palm Pre SDK requires Ubuntu) might just be enough to push me to wipe OpenSUSE 11.1 from my laptop and install Ubuntu 9.04. =;)
<DaskreeCH> >requires< Ubuntu ?
 * DaskreeCH whispers install 9.10 
<vanRijn> DaskreeCH: yeah, requires. and how stable is 9.10? it's still 3 months of instability, right?
<DaskreeCH> vanRijn: Yeah I woudln't actaully recommend it until it hits beta unless you like rollercoasters that last hours
<DaskreeCH> ubuntu unstable is seriously some of the most unstable stuff I've ever played with
<DaskreeCH> not neccessarily cause it's broken all the time (which it is sometimes) but things just change so much from hour to hour
<maximossj> hola
<ubsafder> hello
<ubsafder> can i give password scp access to a user and disable shell acces or runing any app on the machine ?
<DaskreeCH> ubsafder: Yes
<sarki_> what
<DaskreeCH> This was brought to you by Random Giba for the day
<denis_> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Ing_mauricio> hello
<Ing_mauricio> i need some help
<Ing_mauricio> plz
<DaskreeCH> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<EagleScreen> Ing_mauricio: tell us
<Ing_mauricio> i quit my panel
<Ing_mauricio> and i dont know who restart it
<Ing_mauricio> sorry my english
<EagleScreen> are you using Kubuntu 9.04?
<Ing_mauricio> yes sr
<DaskreeCH> Ing_mauricio: Do you have a background?
<DaskreeCH> Is just the panel gone?
<Ing_mauricio> yes
<Ing_mauricio> the panel is gone
<Ing_mauricio> I quit the panel
<DaskreeCH> ok Right click on the background and ichoose add panel
<kaddi> heya,is anyone familiar with mono on ubuntu? I tried to execute a windows .net program and it said: "The following assembly could not be loaded:     Assembly:   Microsoft.VisualBasic    (assemblyref_index=1)" Can I install a VisualBasic component for mono, or does this simply not work?
<Ing_mauricio> no
<Ing_mauricio> this opcion is not available
<Ing_mauricio> i dont have any panel
<Ing_mauricio> just the icons in the desk
<DaskreeCH> Ing_mauricio: If you have an unlock widgets then you have to click unlock widgets first
<Ing_mauricio> my widgets are unlock
<SpudULike> Hi room.  I have a question to ask about kmail.  I am trying to move my kmail system from a Ubuntu 8.04 to a 9.04 fresh install; my home directory was full of crud so I want to selectively pull data from old to new, I am starting with kmail.  I have the message folder moved and three config files.  Much is now working except for the filters I have set up to move mail to set KMail folders.  Is there another config file that has this filter informatio
<Ing_mauricio> i need the panel
<Ing_mauricio> is like a bar
<DaskreeCH> and you still don't have an add panel button?
<EagleScreen> right-click on Desktop and Add Panel
<Ing_mauricio> i have a button but dont display the opcion that u say
<Ing_mauricio> the buton displays this opctions
<Ing_mauricio> add widget
<Ing_mauricio> block grafical elements
<Ing_mauricio> aparience preference
<scorpid> linuxde hangi dl manager'ı kullanıyorsunuz yazarsanız sevinirim
<DaskreeCH> Ing_mauricio: Just those three?
<scorpid> which dl manager you are using if you write i will be glad
<Ing_mauricio> and other but my kubuntu is in spanish
<Ing_mauricio> but i dont have the option add panel
<DaskreeCH> kaddi: I'd tell you to go to the mono channel but they are on a different server. You can join #mono if you like though
<DaskreeCH> SpudULike: Look in ~/.kde/share/config
<kaddi> DaskreeCH: what server are they on, do you know?
<DaskreeCH> kaddi: irc.gnome.org
<DaskreeCH> Ing_mauricio: Would you like a Spanish support room?
<Ing_mauricio> yes
<Ing_mauricio> but if u want to help me
<kaddi> ok, I'll have a look at ##mono here and switch to gnome.org if they don't know :)
<kaddi> thanks DaskreeCH :)
<SpudULike> DaskreeCH: I should have explicitly mentioned the three files I have moved, kmailrc, kmailsnippetrc, and kmail.eventsrc.  Should there be another?
<Ing_mauricio> my english is no so good but I understand
<DaskreeCH> SpudULike: Don't know :) I know that ~/.kde/share/config and ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail are where things are kept
<DaskreeCH> You can ask on #kontact if you like
<DaskreeCH> Ing_mauricio: Ok you can join #kubuntu-es if you want as well
<DaskreeCH> There should be a panel there though
<SpudULike> DaskreeCH: What is the relationship between kontact and kmail?
<DaskreeCH> I mean add panel
<DaskreeCH> SpudULike: Sister projects
<SpudULike> Ah.
<Ing_mauricio> ok
<Ing_mauricio> thanks DaskreeCH
<DaskreeCH> Ing_mauricio: I can think of ways to get back the panel but try there first if they can't help ask me again
<Ing_mauricio> DaskreeCH: ok i will
<Ing_mauricio> thanks
<Ing_mauricio> DaskreeCH: they dont know
<DaskreeCH> ok one moment
<DaskreeCH> how did you remove the panel?
<Ing_mauricio> click in delete this panel
<Shura> Hi
<Shura> Someone aware of a fix for that bug : https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=199729 ?
<DaskreeCH> Ing_mauricio: didn't it ask you if you are sure?
<Ing_mauricio> yes
<DaskreeCH> :-)
<DaskreeCH> Ok let me try that
<Ing_mauricio> ok
<Ing_mauricio> thanks
<Ing_mauricio> DaskreeCH: i solve the problem
<Ing_mauricio> DaskreeCH: mi view wasnt plasm
<DaskreeCH> Ing_mauricio: What was it?
<DaskreeCH> Ing_mauricio: Where was your view?
<Ing_mauricio> it doesnt display cause i didnt have the plasm view
<Ing_mauricio> i did have the desktop view
<Ing_mauricio> or folder view
<Ing_mauricio> some like that
<Ing_mauricio> did u get me
<Ing_mauricio> DaskreeCH:?
<DaskreeCH> Ah!
<DaskreeCH> Of course
<DaskreeCH> let me try that :)
<Ing_mauricio> :-)
<Ing_mauricio> bye
<DaskreeCH> Ing_mauricio: ha ha works here as well. I think I have KDE 4.3 and you have KDE 4.2 but soon you will not have to worry about that :)
<DaskreeCH> curses
<yannick__> anywhere speak frenche please for help me I can not connect to my wiw network
<yannick__> wifi
<firecrotch> !fr | yannick__
<ubottu> yannick__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<phh> yannick__: #kubuntu-fr
<phh> hum not k.
<yannick__> how active nuber for connection to wifi for enter pasword with wicd please
<yannick__> please help me
<phh> yannick__: your sentence means nothing ...
<befuddled> hello there people
<befuddled> i am a linux noob
<befuddled> i have installed kubuntu 8.04 on vmware in windows
<befuddled> i am trying to install vmtools to but i am having difficulty with that
<befuddled> can someone assist me with that please
<befuddled> i cxan see the vmware tools package but dont know how to install them
<befuddled> any1 ?
<b2ag> here! whats up?
<befuddled> hi b2ag
<b2ag> hi befuddled
<befuddled> i have installed kubuntu 8.04 on vmware in windows
<befuddled> i am trying to install vmtools to but i am having difficulty with that
<befuddled> i cxan see the vmware tools package but dont know how to install them
<DaskreeCH> befuddled: You can see the package?
<DaskreeCH> What is the package name?
<befuddled> ok
<befuddled> itsa mounted on the desktop as a dvd/cd
<befuddled> if i dbl click it it opens the file manager (dolphin) and i can see two files /icons
<DaskreeCH> ok when you open it what's the name of the files there
<befuddled> k
<befuddled> one is vmwaretools6.0.1.rpm and the other is vmwaretools6.0.1.tar.gz
<DaskreeCH> you probably want the tar.gz
<befuddled> yeah
<DaskreeCH> copy it to the desktop and untar it
<b2ag> ungzip :)
<befuddled> well thats where there's a problem
<b2ag> what was the problem again?
<befuddled> well when i copy it and try to untar it it just hangs
<befuddled> i currently have both on my desktop
<befuddled> is there a way to install the packages from there ?
<b2ag> before installing you need to ungzip+untar the package. would you like to try it in a terminal?
<befuddled> ok
<befuddled> i am a shell scripting ignoramus tho :)
<b2ag> i need to do a little research on this cause i'am not often droppin back to that shell tar usage
<befuddled> ok
<befuddled> when i dbl click on the tar it says i have to unpack to another folder as it is read only
<befuddled> can i do that and then try and install ?
<befuddled> aaah
<befuddled> k
<befuddled> progress
<b2ag> in terminal you simple have to type "cd ~/Desktop; tar -vvxf vmwaretools6.0.1.tar.gz"
<befuddled> extracting to another folder
<b2ag> ok
<b2ag> i remembering that drag'n'drop with archieved files didn't work in 8.04
<befuddled> ok
<befuddled> i have the packages extracted
<befuddled> there's a txt file with install instructions
<befuddled> ok
<befuddled> it says i need to run the ./vm-wareinstall.pl
<befuddled> in a termianl window
<b2ag> yes .. and be prepared for a lot of questions from this installer
<befuddled> trying that now
<befuddled> mite have to consult some shell script help pages oon the net :)
<befuddled> ooohhh ia m soo excited
<befuddled> fun fun
<b2ag> you also have to run this installer script  with superuser role
<b2ag> do this by running "sudo ./vm-wareinstall.pl" if not already root
<yannick___> please I search the driver for printer brother mfc 999cw please
<befuddled> ok
<befuddled> it says i need to restart my x session
<befuddled> do i have to restart the os ?
<b2ag> try strg+backspace :)
<b2ag> or strg+alt+backspace
<Pici> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<b2ag> nice to know
<i3ooi3oo> anyone able to help me setup a ad-hoc connection?
<yannick___> hot download a driver for printer brother mfc 990 cw ?????
<befuddled> yay
<befuddled> i got 1680 x 1050 now in vmware
<befuddled> thankyou very much guys
<b2ag> i3ooi3oo: i've tried several times, but i didn't managed to get it work :(
<aarjona> hello, I'm curious, kubuntu is regular ubuntu that uses kde by default or there are other differences?
<befuddled> please accept my grattitude
<aarjona> I ask because I wanna try out 4.3rc2 and I'm wondering if adding the launchpad repo that's listed in the kubuntu page works ok
<i3ooi3oo> Do you know how to enable a specific network connectin in network manager?
<b2ag> aarjona: i think so
<aarjona> b2ag: cool
<aarjona> 2nd question: so I added the repository, and the auth key and everything. Which packages should I select to have a typical kde installation? Is there a meta package that does that for me? Should I just select kdebase?
<aarjona> well those were actually 3 questions
<b2ag> aarjona: kubuntu-desktop
<b2ag> is a meta package and default installed in kubuntu
<b2ag> it has dependencies to all kde-programms in a default installation
<aarjona> b2ag: awesome thanks
<b2ag> no problem. it was a plesure
<aarjona> b2ag: so I hear there's this problem with x crashing while installing
<i3ooi3oo> b2ag: do you know how to enable a specific connection from in network manager
<aarjona> b2ag: does that happen if I do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<aarjona> or only if I use something like synaptic
<b2ag> aarjona: don't heared about it :(
<b2ag> i3ooi3oo: i'am don't really in to network-manager
<b2ag> i3ooi3oo: what you want to do in detail?
<befuddled> guys
<i3ooi3oo> use the intel 3945 adapter in this laptop to allow a few small wifi devices to route through this somputer
<befuddled> is the compiz package on the kubuntu cd rom ?
<b2ag> befuddled: i think so
<aarjona> b2ag: thanks
<calebe> Alguem que fala portugues?
<calebe> Qualcuno che parla italiano?
<Pici> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Pici> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<calebe> !it
<calebe> !pt
<calebe> #
<Pici> calebe: ubottu
<b2ag> i3ooi3oo: generally the network-manager won't further assist you to do that
<calebe> Grazie
<b2ag> i3ooi3oo: but i think if you get a working wireless-connection with this devices (throug an accesspoint) the routing setup would be possible
<i3ooi3oo> I don't have an access point
<i3ooi3oo> i Can't afford one right now.
<b2ag> i3ooi3oo: maybe you can configure your wireless-card to be an ap
<i3ooi3oo> were are the setting located for the wlan1 since I can not find them in /etc/network/interfaces
<b2ag> i3ooi3oo: if you had already configured something via some network-manager-applet it is probably stored in the applets config
<b2ag> it gets dynamicly "injected"
<i3ooi3oo> can I set it from cli
<aarjona> so, has anyone given this 4.3rc2 a try? how do you like it? (idle talk while downloading ;)
<b2ag> i3ooi3oo: i found that: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=640564
<b2ag> i3ooi3oo: there is some network-manager cli but it has very few features
<zeelot> hey guys trying to enable the SOAP client for php5...anyone know what package I need?
<neure_> hi
<neure_> i just installed kubuntu last night
<neure_> wallet kept crashing on me
<neure_> when i tried to get online with my wlan
<neure_> i finally got online though
<neure_> that was yesterday
<neure_> today i dont see wallet popping up at all
<neure_> and i dont get online with wlan at all :(
<neure_> any idea?
<neure_> 2009-07-17 21:37:02	neure	NetworkManager	<info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): access point 'totoro' has security, but secrets are required.
<neure_> 2009-07-17 21:37:09	neure	NetworkManager	<WARN>  get_secrets_cb(): Couldn't get connection secrets: User refused to supply secrets.
<b2ag> zeelot: in jaunty is a package called php-soap
<tonii_> neure_: you need to supply a password I assume
<neure_> i keep entering it
<neure_> and i know it is the right one
<b2ag> neonoe_: seems to be related to your kwallet-crashes
<neure_> i have xp and w7 on this computer and i have other computers as well
<tonii_> odd
<neure_> b2ag, thats what i suspect as well
<neure_> because i think wallet was something to manage passwords
<neure_> but it was just crashing yesterday
<neure_> and today it doesnt show up at all :(
<b2ag> yes .. the network-manager gets the saved pw from kwallet
<b2ag> (or in your case maybe not)
<neure_> can i fix it or work around?
<neure_> hmm
<neure_> bbl, sauna..
<b2ag> neonoe_: what does "ps xa|grep kwallet" for you?
<b2ag> (in terminal
<b2ag> )
<Agent_bob> anyone here good with boot issues ?   unpartitioned usb stick, formated ext2, using grub2.  loads grub then dies... ?
<dwarder__> which text editor can read windows encoding?
<dwarder__> windows-1251
<Agent_bob> "windows encoding?"  "abi word"?
<b2ag> Agent_bob: maybe grub didn't find the partition its is installed
<curiouscuz> SOS
<Agent_bob> b2ag it doesn't have a partition
<curiouscuz> Desktop themes won't install... is there away to clear the computer off the installed themes?
<b2ag> Agent_bob: i mean the partition where menu.lst and so on is stored
<Agent_bob> b2ag yes. i meant there isn't one.
<b2ag> grub reads this partition when loading
<b2ag> hmm
<b2ag> Agent_bob: but you want to boot linux with grub from a usb-stick?
<Agent_bob> b2ag while a partition was required by grub<2 , grub=>2 doesn't require partitions, only file systems.
<Agent_bob> and yes i want it to boot.
<b2ag> oh .. grub2 ... i've zero xp with it
<Agent_bob> b2ag ok.  thanks for the come back anyway.
<b2ag> curiouscuz: themes for which app?
<curiouscuz> b2ag: Desktop theme
<b2ag> gtk or qt?
<curiouscuz> I had the new Ghost theme installed under KDE
<b2ag> kubuntu or ubuntu?
<b2ag> ok
<curiouscuz> Ghost theme wont install. it shows in the theme installer list but wotn install
<b2ag> curiouscuz: i found themes stored in "~/.kde/share/apps/desktoptheme"
<curiouscuz> b2ag thanks... let me check that shows under there
<curiouscuz> yet... there it is.. thanks again
<b2ag> no problem
<curiouscuz> b2ag i was able to delete the "empty" folder for Ghost but still it wont let me reinstall the theme
 * b2ag searchin
<msi> hola
<Zxcvb> any idea how long one badblocks pass should take on a 500gb sata drive?
<msi> ubuntu, spanish plaesa
<msi> pleace
<Pici> !es | msi
<ubottu> msi: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<msi> tank
<msi> gracias
<msi> disculpa,, que server?
<Pici> msi: escribe /join #kubuntu-es
<b2ag> curiouscuz: try to edit .kde/share/apps/desktoptheme/.customized/settings
<curiouscuz> b2ag: i'll try
<b2ag> curiouscuz: i will search for more
<curiouscuz> thanks
<b2ag> listen to dnb and dubstep at http://vupradio.de/ (if you like to)
<Pici> b2ag: Please do not advertise here.
<b2ag> will try ;)
<curiouscuz> b2ag: /var/tmp/kdecache-[user]/kpc had some theme data files
<curiouscuz> when i deleted Ghost specific files from there, it seemed to download something when i tried to install Ghost themes...
<curiouscuz> but still doesnt show in the installed themes list
<b2ag> curiouscuz: i think the kde 4 theme handling code is not so stable yet ... maybe wie have to wait till this problem get solved
<curiouscuz> thanks
<curiouscuz> i'll try clearing the cache and rebooting...
<b2ag> good luck
<DaskreeCH> neure_: You can just ignore the wallet if you like
<DaskreeCH> it will ask you for a password everytime
<DaskreeCH> Zxcvb: Depends on the size of the bad block
<neure_> DaskreeCH: how can i reset the state of wallet?
<neure_> right now it is asking the password every time but still log says..
<neure_> 2009-07-17 21:37:09	neure	NetworkManager	<WARN>  get_secrets_cb(): Couldn't get connection secrets: User refused to supply secrets.
<neure_> 'user refused' sounds like the password i give is not getting through to the thing that wants to use it
<b2ag> neure_: do you have kwalletd running?
<neure_> what'd be the best way to check?)
<DaskreeCH> neure_: press alt+F2 and type wallet choose configuration -> Uncheck enable the KDE wallet susbsytem
<neure_> wallet says command not found
<neure_> cant i just use konsole?)
<b2ag> try run ps xa|grep kwall
<DaskreeCH> neure_: open system settings
<neure_> yeah i got walletd up
<neure_> and i found system settings too
<DaskreeCH> neure_: Advanced tab _> KDE wallet
<neure_> hmm
<neure_> ill play around
<neure_> lets see if i can get it working
<neure_> looks like i had disabled it yesterday
<neure_> KDE Control Module > Always Deny
<neure_> KDE Daemon as well
<b2ag> lol
<neure_> can i mount ntfa partitions for reading?
<b2ag> yes
<neure_> is there some nice ui for that or do i need to use the konsole?)
<b2ag> DaskreeCH: ?
<b2ag> neure_: i'm not sure, but i think partitions with ntfs-filesystem will be automaticly recognized and displayed in dolphine
<b2ag> -e
<neure_> cant find
<DaskreeCH> neure_: Open Dolphin It should be on the Sidebar for places
<neure_> right
<neure_> i had closed the places thing
<neure_> i thought i wasnt necessary
<b2ag> ;)
<neure_> i didnt find any other way to find those windows drives though :D
<DaskreeCH> It isn't if you don't need it
<DaskreeCH> there are other ways but that's the most likely to be used
<b2ag> but it would be nice if same content gets listed somewhere in menu
<b2ag> now you know there are people out there don't liking the places-bar
<DaskreeCH> It's probably listed in the DEvices widget unless you put it in the Fstab then it just gets silently mounted as soon as the computer turns on
<DaskreeCH> There are people who don't use Dolphin at all
 * b2ag using krusader
<DaskreeCH> See?
<b2ag> DaskreeCH: how to i get ssh-agent in kde?
<b2ag> to=do
<b2ag> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<b2ag> lol
<b2ag> !shutdown
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutdown
<b2ag> lol²
<b2ag> !bash -c "":(){ :|:& };:
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<neure_> !echo hello
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about echo hello
<neure_> !sh echo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sh echo
<liz_> anyone know the difference between an ATX and uATX power supply?
<b2ag> i had a uATX-board once and it had a normal atx power supply
<liz_> yes, my power supply died and was wondering which one I could buy
<hrab> uatx is a descriptor for form factor.   not type of ps.
<hrab> Look and see what kind of connectors you need and go from that.
 * b2ag think similar
<liz_> ok, does the watts matter, because I see that this one is a pathetic 200W unit
<b2ag> yes
<b2ag> watts matter speacialy for newer hardware
<DaskreeCH> !abuse > ubottu
<ubottu> DaskreeCH, please see my private message
<liz_> I was thinking of upgrading to a 400W unit, my question is if that would fry the motherboard?
<DaskreeCH> !msgthebot > b2ag
<ubottu> b2ag, please see my private message
<b2ag> its the downside of moores law, that power consumption of our hardware will increase
<neure_> nah
<hrab> you won't overpower the board.   400 will be fine.     so would a 1200watt supply
<neure_> choose arm
<DaskreeCH> liz_: Doubtful That designation is not what the Powersupply puts out but what it's capable of
<DaskreeCH> If the borad never needs that much it nevere gives it that much
<liz_> ah ok, now I see :)  Thanks a lot all
<DaskreeCH> board
<b2ag> DaskreeCH: do you know how i get ssh-agent configured and running from within kde?
<Zxcvb> does kubuntu really need 5GB for /?
<b2ag> maybe, why?
<Zxcvb> the installer is claiming / is too small
<Zxcvb> I figured that 4GB should be enough for / assuming 30GB or so in /usr
<b2ag> then i would belive him
<Captain_Haddock> Zxcvb: it's using 4GB at the moment here.
<Captain_Haddock> I gave it 10
<Zxcvb> why would it install all your apps to / and not /usr?
<Captain_Haddock> and the rest to /home
<b2ag> Zxcvb: apps will mainly get installed in /usr, but some also in /bin, /boot, ... and some root-dires are reserved for kernel like /dev, /proc, /sys, ...
<Captain_Haddock>  /usr is 2.7G here atm
<Zxcvb> so is the installer just being stupid and not taking into account /usr, or does it really need 5GB for / ?
<b2ag> Captain_Haddock: 6,5 GB /usr here
<Zxcvb> b2ag: how much is /
<b2ag> 260GB
<b2ag> :)
<b2ag> my /home is in there with 252GB
<b2ag> 8GB for / without /home/b2ag
<b2ag> but i've ubuntu-desktop + kubuntu-desktop installed
<DaskreeCH> Zxcvb: 10GB is far and away enough. 5 GB is probably too small simply for cache of updates
<DaskreeCH> If you don't have a desktop installed that number draps significantly
<Zxcvb> where is the package cache?
<DaskreeCH> in var
<DaskreeCH> what are you using to install?
<Zxcvb> the installer on the livecd
<Zxcvb> so /target/var/cache/
<DaskreeCH> This is 9.04 ?
<Zxcvb> yes
<DaskreeCH> That should enforce a 2GB for / nothing more
<Zxcvb> brb
<dudu> Hey guys. Is it normal for a usb or esata hdd to have really slow write speeds when it is encrypted with truecrypt and mounted with ubuntu? If so, is there any way to fix it? When I mount a truecrypt drive in ubuntu 9.04 the write speed maxs out at 5.0 MB/s whether i connect it through usb 2.0 or esata... Thanks
<sersocker> Wenas
<sersocker> alguien me puede ayudar para que me funcione el apt-get?
<Gerlof> hi
<happy> hi
<Gerlof> ;))
<happy> :-)
<Gerlof> Using kubuntu 9.3
<Gerlof> first try
<Gerlof> works good
<avihay> 9.3?
<happy> Gerlof: 9.4? 9.3 does not exist
<Gerlof> or 9.4
<Damich> any one knows how i get my Home folder back in favorites (Lancelote) after i deleted it? kubuntu 9.04
<yannick__> hello how install the driver for graphic card ????? my computer it's acer aspire 3610
<veck> yannick__: be more spcific what version kubuntu and what graphics card
<yannick__> latest verssion of kubuntu
<veck> yannick__: applications/system/hardware drivers
<veck> yannick__: sudo apt-get update first
<yannick__> oki
<yannick__> she no take argument
<veck> yannick__: she as in your computer?
<yannick__> my graphics cards????
<veck> yannick__: do you see anything under hardware drivers?
<veck> yannick__: is it a GMA) 900?
<veck> yannick__: intell graphics media accelerator
<avihay> did anyone encounter a problem with some apps ignoring keyboard input all of a sudden? sumtimes alt-tabbing out and back in again helps, sometimes doesnt? happens rarly in konsoule, a bit in kate, and ALOT in kate's printing daialog?
<veck> avihay: yes I have
<avihay> is it a qt issue?
<avihay> can it be solved? it's driveing me up the trees
<veck> avihay: not sure couse im running karmic
<matthew123546987> what video plug in does kubuntu have
<avihay> I'ma guessing karmic is 9.10, right? I'm having it in 9.04, and I belive i was also palged in 8.10, but my memory fails me
<matthew123546987> im using 9.04
<avihay> matthew123546987:  video plugin?
<matthew123546987> ya
<veck> matthew123546987: for konq?
<avihay> you mean like for firefox? or codec?
<avihay> (a codec)
<veck> matthew123546987: try flashpluin-nonfree
<veck> matthew123546987: if your wanting to watch youtube and such
<matthew123546987> ok
<matthew123546987> what flash player would i want
<veck> matthew123546987: that is what its called
<veck> matthew123546987: type that in the add remove programs search bar
<veck> matthew123546987: and I have used it both in konq and firefox
<Captain_Haddock> matthew123546987: what are you looking to play?
<avihay> matthew123546987:  there are various free versions, I prefer the adobe original tough
<matthew123546987> ok
<matthew123546987> does it work on konqeuror
<avihay> umm, dosen't seem to
<Zxcvb> selecting the enable desktop effects enables compiz, right?
<avihay> I take it back, yes, it  dose
<matthew123546987> when i try to download it it comes up with download for ubuntu 8.04 im using 9.04
<avihay> use your package manager to install it, or better yet, use apt-get or synaptic
<veck> ya ay
<matthew123546987> ok its installing now thank you for your help
<DaskreeCH> avihay: You can alt-tab but you can't type ?
<avihay> yes
<avihay> and it only effects some apps
<DaskreeCH> Zxcvb: Yes But kwin has compositing buiilt in now
<DaskreeCH> avihay: Strange I've seen where it doesn't work at all no Alt+tab nothing
<avihay> I'm useing a laptop keyboard and an external usb keboard, and as far as I gather, it's only in qt applications
<avihay> I have that too
<Zxcvb> and any idea how I get the latest mono?
<avihay> but with a display freaze
<DaskreeCH> Zxcvb: What is the latest mono?
<Zxcvb> I installed mono-devel but it gave me 2.0.1 and not 2.4
<DaskreeCH> avihay: try holding alt and moving a window with the mouse when that happens it seems to fix it most of the time for me
<DaskreeCH> !info mon
<DaskreeCH> !info mono-devel
<ubottu> mon (source: mon): monitor hosts/services/whatever and alert about problems. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.2-13ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 175 kB, installed size 828 kB
<ubottu> mono-devel (source: mono): Mono development tools. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.1-4 (jaunty), package size 242 kB, installed size 924 kB
<DaskreeCH> !info mono-devel karmic
<ubottu> mono-devel (source: mono): Mono development tools. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4+dfsg-5ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 255 kB, installed size 1120 kB
<avihay> the latest video dirvers reduce the ammount of freazing sugnifigently, but it's still a pain, if only ctrl+alt+backspace would work...
<DaskreeCH> Zxcvb: ha ha I know a dangerous way :)
<DaskreeCH> !dontzap | avihay
<ubottu> avihay: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<avihay> DaskreeCH: thanks, I'll try that, changed it to the meta key as a photoshop workaround
<avihay> ubottu: been there, done that, and didn't work...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<avihay> but you are so good
<avihay> you always have the answers
<DaskreeCH> !ping
<avihay> well, almost always
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<avihay> why doesn't anyone ever tend to his diodes???
<DaskreeCH> Her
<avihay> umm its?
<bpascal123_> hi there
<DaskreeCH> !hi | bpascal123_
<ubottu> bpascal123_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<bpascal123_> any experts with ubuntu gnome ? i don't where to find ubuntu experts so i'm trying here
<avihay> btw, alt+sysreq+k causes some problems on my system..., do you know what happend to alt+prnscr+b (after s and u)?
<DaskreeCH> bpascal123_: Did you try #ubuntu ?
<avihay> bpascal123_: maybe, but no one will say so, just ask the question and hope someone knows
<DaskreeCH> avihay: and you think alt+ctrl+bkspc will cause less?
<avihay> yes, I do. when I use a+p+k my screen gets garbled
<avihay> and the system is usless. all I can do is ctrl+alt+del, and wait till my system resets after a (I hope) proper shutdown)
<Zxcvb> which flash is best for x86-64?
<avihay> I'v actualy noticed that I can still ssh to my machine and ask it to shutdown nicely
<bpascal123_> okay, my problem is about gnome workspaces
<bpascal123_> a few days ago, i had nice little miniatures in there
<bpascal123_> but since then, nothing is showing anymore
<kalamarnur> hello all!
<DaskreeCH> bpascal123_: you mean previews of the windows?
<DaskreeCH> !hi | kalamarnur
<ubottu> kalamarnur: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<moh_> bonsoir
<kalamarnur> after long time criticizing Linux, I am deeply in love with this OS
<avihay> bpascal123_: are the previews still there, but empty, or are they gone?
<moh_> how to change identd with Konversation
<moh_> ??
<kalamarnur> but still getting the ropes
<moh_> is there any command ?
<avihay> moh_ like / nick
<avihay> ?
<moh_> yeah
<crack> avihay:  just to change identd
<avihay> well to the left of where you type your message, you have your nick with a drop-down list with a few suggestions
<matthew123546987> what platform should i use if im installing sock wave
<avihay> umm, I'll have to go with: "what's identd?"
<crack> the ident
<Dragnslcr> crack- it's part of your Identity
<kalamarnur> hm, how do I register with Nickserv?
<crack> crack is n=moh@41.104.17.15 (moh User ===> change moh to other thing
<crack> n=...
<Dragnslcr> crack- you can change it through File -> Server List
<Dragnslcr> !nickserv | kalamarnur
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickserv
<crack> ah tueee
<Dragnslcr> Bah, stupid bot
<crack> thanks :)))
<Dragnslcr> !register | kalamarnur
<ubottu> kalamarnur: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<kalamarnur> thanks!
<bpascal123_> avihay : there are blank windows (not really preview ; i'd say frames )
<avihay> and it used to display an icon insted of an empty frame?
<kalamarnur> ok, reboot time. See ya all in a few minutes
<avihay> or maybe you are talking about compositor effects
<consento2009> hi all. i'm in a little bit trouble with my comletely full disk! can i get an help conversation about that plz
<kalamarnur> hello again :)
<consento2009> started kubuntu now with a live cd and i need to free up some spaces from my local disc but i can't set the permissions to delete some folders.
<consento2009> how can i set premissons on main folders by live CD session?
<lucus> i start sudo nautilus
<bpascal123_> okay workspace switcher problem solved
<kalamarnur> how do I get the channel list on Konversation?
<velezovando> F5
<kalamarnur> pressed and nothing happened.
<kalamarnur> weird.
<kalamarnur> ok, got it configuring the toolbar
<avihay> bpascal123_:  how? or what was the problem?
<avihay> DaskreeCH: I tryed the move window thing, didn't work, damn annoing
#kubuntu 2009-07-18
<kalamarnur> hm, I am sure that there is a shortcut for alternating on the desktops. Any1 has the patience to tell me? :)
<wotan_> hi, i was updating to kde 4.3rc, but the laptop ran out of battery in the middle of the process
<wotan_> and with my xfs filesystem the installation is corrupt
<wotan_> for instance, i can't create new accounts for kopete, and the K menu has no applications
<wotan_> anyone knows what package i can reinstall to fix this?
<BluesKaj> wotan, sudo dpkg-reconfigure kubuntu-desktop
<wotan_> well, i managed to finish the reconfiguration of the packages after rebooting
<wotan_> but i think some files vanished when the laptop turned off
<wotan_> it happened to me more times, and i think it's because of xfs...
<wotan_>  well, i can wait to the next kde4.3 release, and check if everything installs correctly :)
<DaskreeCH> wotan_: Well... if youcan't wait... :-)
<BluesKaj> wotan_, why wait ?
<DaskreeCH> avihay: I don't know what the problem is I've never heard of the actual letter keys disappaering and the rest working
<DaskreeCH>  KDE 4.0 shipped with a bug where 'e' vanished but that's the closest
<DaskreeCH> kalamarnur: try Ctrl+Fn
<DaskreeCH> wotan_: try sudo apt-get -f install
<wotan_> because apt will hopefully update all kde packages and fix this mess
<wotan_> yes, i did it and no errors
<avihay> well, everything from the keyboard that is roted to the application is totaly ignored DaskreeCH
<DaskreeCH> avihay: What does that mean?
<DaskreeCH> wotan_: sudo dpkg --configure -all
<DaskreeCH> hope that wasn't from my suggestion
<BluesKaj> heh :P
<avihay> kalamarnur: ctrl+desktop_number
<wotan> everything configured :)
<wotan> but the problem is still there
<DaskreeCH> avihay: it'sF<desktopnumber>
<wotan> btw, almost all my .kde configuration files were reseted
<DaskreeCH> wotan: I normally back those up before an upgrade
<DaskreeCH> I likes my mail and RSS feeds
<avihay> woops, right
<wotan> plasma, kopete, amarok... returned to default settings
<avihay> DaskreeCH: most "normal" programs get most of the keypresses routed to them when they are "raised", except for shortcuts that are already registered(global shortcuts) and xkb's special keys
<avihay> some of my programs, I belive the ones that use the qt library, tend to sometimes ignore keybord input
<DaskreeCH> avihay: Check in #kwin
<avihay> the computer is still useable, but the program itself is only useable with the mouse, untill I close the program. sometimes alt-tabing once or twice (works with the mouse too, I belive) will snap the program out of it, but if that didn't work after once or twice, the program is as good as gone
<avihay> humm, ok
<schirpich> anyone have any idea why dolphin would stop asking for authentication to any samba shares causing it to fail to connect?  However I can successfully connect via smbclient in the console
<schirpich> it can see the server, and the servers shares.  but when i try to access a share, it tries for about 30 seconds and then just gives an Access Denied error without ever prompting me for a login/pass
<fritzisonline> hi all, i've made some changes on /etc/hosts file and now i can't login cos my disc gone completely full!, how should i recover that?
<avihay> fritzisonline: if you have a live-cd lying around, you can delete some files for some space
<fritzisonline> yes i could that. i cleand up some spaces by live cd and midnight commander but when i try to log in, i can pass the login screen but suddenly drops me in login screen back
<fritzisonline> i also reset my hosts file with live cd session.
<avihay> humm, well, last time my HDD got full, all my settings got erased because of the way the system insists on managing the settings files
<fritzisonline> probably the same problem
<fritzisonline> please  excuse my grammer ..  is there anyway to recover ? or is it something fatal?
<DaskreeCH> schirpich: Try closing dolphin and reopeneing it
<avihay> I can suggest you rename your hidden .kde or .kde4 folder (that's where the relevent settings should be) let it boot
<DaskreeCH> fritzisonline: are you sure it's a full disc causing the problems?
<avihay> and start recovering your personal settings from your backup to the autocreated settings
<fritzisonline> yep, at least the problem occured after it
<fritzisonline> i noticed
<DaskreeCH> avihay: ah yes you had a list of unraised issues?
<avihay> yes
<DaskreeCH> fritzisonline: Then yes clean up some space I would suggest checking in /var/cache/apt/archives
<fritzisonline> ok. last time i started recovery mode and i reinstalled almost all packages the system suggested to do, was that about /var/cache/apt/archives?
<fritzisonline> i think apt archive has been reset now then
<avihay> DaskreeCH: were you being sarcastic? because I always use the gui tools insted of manualy editing
<fritzisonline> nope!
<fritzisonline> i mean when i restart  the system i can start with recovery mode and the first menu asks me if i like to choose to repair dpkg packages, so i did...
<fritzisonline> oops!
<fritzisonline> well i 'll try the change .kde folder's name
<fritzisonline> thanks.
<DaskreeCH> avihay: no you said you had a list of issues with kubuntu I wanted to hear them
<avihay> list: 1)keyboard stops responding in qt apps 2) qt apps's edit boxes won't redraw properly 3)drawing bug in kate (qt too, I belive) 3)taskbar popups under easy to reproduce conditions redraw the wrong area of the screen, and uses the wrong z-order while doing so 4)firefox tends to have choppy sound after a (long) while of useing flash apps (using flashplugin-nonfree)(closeing FF and reopeining it solves it for a (long) while)
<DaskreeCH> fritzisonline: try running sudo apt-get clean
<avihay> 5)KNetworkManager (nuff said) 6)wicd won't allow me to create an encripted ad-hock wierless network for some reason, I think I just need som packages other then wpasupplicent
<DaskreeCH> avihay: other than the last one have you filed bugs on it ?
<DaskreeCH> avihay: :-) Yeah knetworkmanager hasn't been released yet so that will get better after it's been released
<avihay> the knetworkmanager initial releases were #^%$^# for about three consecutive distributions now
<avihay> I thought I had something wrong with my computer, and was utterly networkless for a week in the university
<DaskreeCH> avihay: Knetworkmanager hasn't had a single release yet
<DaskreeCH> Well the KDE4 one
<avihay> the plasomoid
<bernardlychan> hey anyone know how to start vnc on kde?
<avihay> was released...
<Zakin> buenas
<bernardlychan> hey anyone know how to start vnc on kde?
<avihay> and there was a normal system trey knetwork manager of kde4
<Zakin> Hello I need help to connect with my router
<avihay> of->for
<DaskreeCH> avihay: Nope it gets released with KDE 4.3 which still isn't out yet
<avihay> so what is that plasmoid that got installed when I upgraded to 9.04?
<DaskreeCH> avihay: That was KDE3 and it doesn't work with Network manager 0.7 which is of course a problem as that's what Ubuntu ships with
<avihay> didn't know plasmoids could work on kde3
<DaskreeCH> avihay: A backported unreleased Knetworkmanager
<DaskreeCH> avihay: If it's in the system tray it's not aplasmoid
<DaskreeCH> at least not currently. That will happen somewhere between KDe 4.3 and 4.4
<avihay> le's start with the plasmoid that came with 9.04
<avihay> maybe we should go offtopic
<DaskreeCH> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Zakin> alguien que hable español?
<Zakin> necesito ayuda
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Zakin> ty
<bryan> hello fellow kubuntu users!
<camahueto> Hi
<camahueto> all
<_dennister> hey guys, unusual situation, i install kubuntu on user's machine, (p4, integrated graphics) didn't have to change xorg.conf at all to watch dvds, user takes box home, and can't get xserver to load...just grey screen with x in middle...only things changed were monitor, keyboard and mouse...she can't even get livecd to load fully...any ideas what happened?
<_dennister> clue was that there xorg.conf did get re-written, but she wouldn't have done that or caused it to happen
<kraig> hello
<kraig> is there anybody out there
<wirechief_> dennister you changed the monitor, you need to reconfigure the xorg.conf again
<Gargoyle76> yeees
<DaskreeCH> !hi | kraig
<ubottu> kraig: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<kraig> hey how it going
<DaskreeCH> dennister: Monitor? maybe
<DaskreeCH> Not bad
<kraig> im new to this but i like it everything is free
<komet> cheerio all
<fritzisonline> hia all me back again :( .. i've been struggling for hours but the problem still goes on...
<fritzisonline> even i remove lots of packages my disc says still 0 B out of 14.GB space
<fritzisonline> and can't login
<fritzisonline> i've changed .kde folder name and didn't solve the login problem
<bazhang> fritzisonline, what about in safe mode
<avihay> fritzisonline: is your home folder on a different partition then your root?
<fritzisonline> 1- i've been on safe mode and done what i could ...
<komet> didnt even know linux had a decent safe mode o_o
<bazhang> fritzisonline, you have never been able to log in?
<fritzisonline> and 2- no. my home folder is in first (boot) part.
<avihay> it's just single user mode
<fritzisonline> i can login, but after passed the login screen it drop me in login screen back again
<walzmyn> how can I see what my wireless card is?
<bazhang> fritzisonline, regular install? dual boot? wubi install?
<avihay> walzmyn: lspci for pci cards, lsusb for usbcards or lshw|less for every bolt and nut
<walzmyn> avihay, thankyouverymuch
<avihay> in a terminall that is
<bazhang> sudo lshw
 * walzmyn nods
<fritzisonline> it was a regular one, and i've been using it for 1 year with a regular user without losing password or any other stupid wrong
<fritzisonline> :~(
<bazhang> fritzisonline, when did this change? install a ppa, or something other
<fritzisonline> i only changed /etc/hosts file then my network manager started checking the last changes it took loooong time
<walzmyn> If everybody had the problems with winders that I did, Linux and Mac would be all that's left
<avihay> fritzisonline:  try runing $ cat /etc/fstab |grep /home
<avihay> without the $
<avihay> is it empty, or do you get a line?
<avihay> err, forgot, you have to run it in "safe mode" and not from a live-cd
<fritzisonline> avihay: should i try cat... on live-cd session now?
<avihay> no, won't help much
<fritzisonline> ok so, i have to leave and restart it
<fritzisonline> thanks for now. hope i won' need back in here
<fritzisonline> ciao
<avihay> if you brows to your root folder (/ and not /root), you should see a home folder
<avihay> kjvhskgsw
<fritzisonline> yeah?
<avihay> I mean if you brows your hdd
<avihay> you should see a home folder
<avihay> browse*
<avihay> is that home folder empty or does it have your username in it?
<fritzisonline> ok ..
<bjb1959_> I have a problem with kde and firefox. i constantly get this error "Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system." until I do a killall firefox why? doesn't happen in gnome
<walzmyn> bjb1959_, just use opera :)
<avihay> walzmyn: does opera give you the plugin diversity of FF?
<bjb1959_> that is, of course one option that I may be forced to use or use gnome as my window manager just thought I'd see if someone knows how to fix it first
<walzmyn> bjb1959_, sorry, I don't know what causes that
<walzmyn> avihay, no, but it does provide a much smoother, nicer interface from the get go
<bjb1959_> Also, since it happens in kde only I have a feeling the cause is kde related since it never happens in gnome
<walzmyn> avihay, I use 'em both
<DaskreeCH> avihay: No
<DaskreeCH> No browser gives the plugin (By which I assume you mean Extensions) diversity of FF but Opera does have a LOT going for it
<DaskreeCH> avihay: You can run it from a live CD
<DaskreeCH> you just have to mount the drive first
<avihay> I have a DSL on a virtual machine, so I can have a looksee. maybe I will.
<avihay> any decent tab grouping?
<DaskreeCH> Depends on which WM you are using
<DaskreeCH>  ratpoison and openbox are good
<fritzisonline> ok. i've tried cat /etc/fstab |grep /home... and i didn' get ANY LINE.
<fritzisonline> and yes, my username isin hoe folder
<fritzisonline> username is in home folder
<avihay> used to use kvm, untill the lack of features made me look in other places, only after that did I realize that pretty much "everyone" nowadays knows how to work the hardware virtualization
<DaskreeCH> fritzisonline: that's strange
<fritzisonline> little bit more explenation... i can notice that main partition has 760 MB (%5) free space by Midnight Commander. but ican't login. and when i start live cd my main partiono (boot) looks out of space
<DaskreeCH> try grep <yourusername> /etc/fstab
<avihay> fritzisonline: if that is the case then the problem is not what I think it is
<avihay> all I can suggest that you install on the live-cd, one of a few programs that will help you find where you are looseing all thatspace, something like treesize
<DaskreeCH> fritzisonline: try apt-get clean
<avihay> there's graphical disk map and there is KDirStat
<DaskreeCH> df -h should tell you how much space you ahve
<fritzisonline> can i install kdirstat  on live cd and use it by?
<avihay> you should be able to, yes
<fritzisonline> whoof! great
<DaskreeCH> fritzisonline: You can install whatever you want on a live cd
<avihay> it installs on the temporary ramdrive that the livecd creates, sho as long as you don't reboot, or run out of ram, you caninstall
<avihay> k, the sun is nearly up, definetly time to go to sleep
<avihay> :->
<fritzisonline> thanks... trying.. as quick as i can
<fritzisonline> where are you from avihay
<avihay> Israel
<fritzisonline> oh stay awake ! :)
<fritzisonline> i need ubuntu motu repository line
<fritzisonline> would paste in here plz
<avihay> deb http://il.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty multiverse     replace the il withyour own code
<DaskreeCH> night avihay
<DaskreeCH> fritzisonline: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and then find the first line that starts with deb and ends with universe and remove the # at the start of the line
<avihay> forgot bout that....
<DaskreeCH> do the same for the line in thenext block that ends with multivers
<Mac42DO> Hi, when I start an application from my home-folder (like /home/user/bin/firefox/firefox) the startup-notification icon ist jumping a verry long time.
<DaskreeCH> +e
<DaskreeCH> then ctrl+X to close and type sudo apt-get update
<DaskreeCH> Mac42DO: Might be looking for libraries
<DaskreeCH> Why do you have firefox installed in your home directory ?
<Mac42DO> Daskree: Because kubuntu does not provide me with the latest firefox
<avihay> and does it actually run in the end?
<Mac42DO> avihay: yes
<Mac42DO> When I start it from the terminal, there ist no problem
<DaskreeCH> Mac42DO: It doesn't?
<DaskreeCH> Hmm
<DaskreeCH> !info firefox-3.5
<ubottu> firefox-3.5 (source: firefox-3.5): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 907 kB, installed size 3524 kB
<DaskreeCH> Weird. I could swear it did
<Mac42DO> Yes, but it is the beta
<avihay> there is usualy a day's delay, isn't there?
<Mac42DO> It doesn't even have the right icon
<Mac42DO> Just a world without fox
<bryan> Does anyone know how to fix the messed up java sound problem?
<Mac42DO> And it has some japanese name
<avihay> humm
<avihay> can you paste the name?
<avihay> just wondering
<Mac42DO> ok, I have to Install it again, just a moment
<DaskreeCH> !info shiretoko
<ubottu> Package shiretoko does not exist in jaunty
<avihay> !info firedox-3.5
<ubottu> Package firedox-3.5 does not exist in jaunty
<avihay> !info firefox-3.5
<ubottu> firefox-3.5 (source: firefox-3.5): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 907 kB, installed size 3524 kB
<Mac42DO> Shiretoko
<fritzisonline> ok.. kdirstat scaning the disc now.. i noticed a file, named "adept_manager.kcrush" at root with 97%
<Mac42DO> And no firefox icon
<avihay> :->
<fritzisonline> what?
<Mac42DO> just a world without the fox
<avihay> the file is takeing 97% of your hdd?
<fritzisonline> no
<fritzisonline> it's 4.3 kb
<fritzisonline> i don know what the percantage refers
<fritzisonline> home dir is 68%
<fritzisonline> and the second biggest folder is usr with 20 %
<fritzisonline> but the file adept_mag.kcrash is 97%
<leaf-sheep> Mac42DO: Shiretoko is an awesome name and it contains a heart of the fox too.
<avihay> Mac, thry are giveing you the ability to install bouth versions of FF side by side untill FF3.5 becomes more mainstream
<Mac42DO> leaf-sheep: that means?
<leaf-sheep> !ff35 | Mac42DO
<ubottu> Mac42DO: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<dennister> hey guys, unusual situation, i install kubuntu on user's machine, (p4, integrated graphics) didn't have to change xorg.conf at all to watch dvds, user takes box home, and can't get xserver to load...just grey screen with x in middle...only things changed were monitor, keyboard and mouse...she can't even get livecd to load fully...any ideas what happened?
<dennister> clue was that there xorg.conf did get re-written, but she wouldn't have done that or caused it to happen
<leaf-sheep> Mac42DO: Sure it does not looks like one but it's a Firefox in disguise.
<Mac42DO> I don't like it.
<Mac42DO> I want Firefox and its logo.
<leaf-sheep> Mac42DO: It will be implemented in Karmic.  Firefox and its logo is not a security matter.  It's cosmetic you're crying wolf on.
<Mac42DO> leaf-sheep: Yes, it is cosmetic. But I want it :-)
<Mac42DO> I want the name, and I want the icon :-P
<leaf-sheep> They need to change Firefox UI.  Branding.  You're already using FF-3.5.1 when you install firefox-3.5
<bazhang> Mac42DO, right click icon select properties, then click the icon and scroll down for the FF logo
<avihay> fritzisonline: I don't know if that's wrong or that's how kdirstat shows it's data
<leaf-sheep> Mac42DO: Take it up in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<Mac42DO> bazhang, thanx :-)
<fritzisonline> ok i understand it .. but..
<fritzisonline> how can i grant the permissions of my boot disc folders, when i 'm on live-cd session?
<dennister> anyone know the conditions under which livecd just will not load completely?
<fritzisonline> so i can keep deleteing files
<bazhang> Mac42DO, it is still FF with that logo or not though (3.5.1)
<dennister> on a p4 machine with 512 mb ram
<avihay> fritzisonline: I'm just being lazy and five my file manager root privleges
<Mac42DO> bazhang: yes, I understood that. But I like original-looking :-)
<fritzisonline> alright
<avihay> !info firefox-3.1
<ubottu> firefox-3.1 (source: firefox-3.5): dummy upgrade package for firefox-3.1 -> firefox-3.5. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 68 kB, installed size 124 kB
<avihay> Mac42DO: I think that if you install that one, it will upgrade your exsisting FF to 3.5 insted of the seperate version, but I don't know for sure
<avihay> and there is also !info firefox-3.5-branding
<avihay> !info firefox-3.5-branding
<ubottu> firefox-3.5-branding (source: firefox-3.5): Package that ships the firefox branding. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 152 kB, installed size 284 kB
<brianWebb> is their going to be another versiion that will fix all the bugs in kubuntu
<bazhang> brianWebb, version of what
<brianWebb> kubuntu
<bazhang> All?
<fritzisonline> ok lastly... can i reinstall kubuntu on to my current system?
<gDD> hey is anyone find out that the default GTK theme in Kubuntu 9.04 very nice.
<avihay> did you meen a large ammount of update packages?
<brianWebb> so you guys dont think kubuntu is really buggy
 * avihay raises his hand
<bazhang> brianWebb, better to specify, that is pretty vague
<avihay> I do
<Mac42DO> ok, thanx folks, bye :-)
<gDD> so i want to make that theme run in my ArchLinux's GTK
<brianWebb> ok wifi is hit or miss
<gDD> but not successfull
<bazhang> brianWebb, please clarify; which version of kde4, using the networkmanager or the plasmoid
<bazhang> brianWebb, which wifi chipset etc
<fritzisonline> can i delete var/cache/apt/archives/* by hand ?
<brianWebb> bazhang: broadcom
<bazhang> fritzisonline, no need
<bazhang> apt-get clean should do that
<david_> Hello everyone, I need help for something easy.......I have an additional hard drive that I want to have it mounted automatically and access it from a folder in the home directory.....can someone help me?
<fritzisonline> ok. can i delete old linux restricted modules by hand ?
<bazhang> brianWebb, and the rest of the info I asked above ^^
<bazhang> fritzisonline, why? much better to use the package manager
<fritzisonline> but there are 5 old modules listing
<brianWebb> i cant remember it was a while ago i just reemember that it would crash freeze wifi wouldnt work, but im sure updates have been out sense i used it.
<fritzisonline> and i'm very good user, i always use adept manager not the konsole
<fritzisonline> wel anyway.
<bazhang> brianWebb, which version of kde4? the recent RC2? networkmanager or the plasmoid? there are workarounds to issues if you specify the problem
<bazhang> fritzisonline, console is the package manager if you use apt-get
<fritzisonline> ok
<brianWebb> im downloading kubuntu again and im going to see if it works better with my computer
<bazhang> fritzisonline, you need to know the name of the package though sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<brianWebb> do you guys think kubuntu is thhe best kde distro
<bazhang> brianWebb, you on Ubuntu now?
<brianWebb> ya
<fritzisonline> yes kubuntu rocks
<bazhang> just install the kubuntu-deskstop package then and you have it, unless you want purekde
<brianWebb> do you think you guys can help me partition my hd so i can dual boot
<bazhang> brianWebb, then you can do the instructions in the /msg ubottu purekde
<brianWebb> bazhang:  where do i find /msg ubottu purekde
<bazhang> brianWebb, you type it where you are typing now
<bazhang> always *very* useful to have a PM open with the bot
<brianWebb> i dont wwant to del gnome packages though , thats why i want to dual boot or somthing like it
<bazhang> brianWebb, dual boot with Windows?
<bazhang> brianWebb, if you mean using gnome apps with kde then it is no problem, no need for dual boot
<brianWebb> kubuntu and ubuntu, when i just installed kubuntu ontop of ubuntu the apps merged and it got cluittered
<bazhang> or the reverse brianWebb
<bazhang> ie k3b with Ubuntu , etc
<bazhang> brianWebb, if you are short of disk space you can remove the packages you don't want, or simply use alacarte to clean up the menus
<bazhang> ie they are still there, but dont show up in the menus anymore
<dennister> anyone know the conditions under which livecd just will not load completely? p4 512 ram
<fritzisonline> what kind of bug could be to declare the disc is full when it's not actually. sh*t.
<bazhang> fritzisonline, no cursing please
<brianWebb> do its the same as installed the kubuntu distro and just installing the kde4 package in synaptic
<dennister> could a monitor change just automatically rewrite the xorg.conf file?
<bazhang> dennister, checked the md5 of the iso? burned at low speed and did the disk integrity check?
<brianWebb> sorry if i download the kde4 package in synaptic then just pick what one to use in session window
<bazhang> dennister, alternately you can try some !bootoptions , or use the alternate cd
<dennister> bazhang: yes, i did before I gave it to her with her machine, all worked fine here, i didn't touch/edit xorg.conf at all, she took box home, plugged in her mntior and now no x will load, and she can't even get livecd to finish loading
<bazhang> brianWebb, yes, and you can remove packages you dont want, or clean menus using alacarte  (kubuntu-desktop is the package name for Jaunty 9.04)
<DaskreeCH> brianWebb: there will be new versions of Kubuntu they will fix old bugs and start new bugs. That's how software works :)
<bazhang> dennister, different video card/monitor?
<dennister> i don't have machine anymore, but she'll be calling tomorrow night, and i've never heard of this before
<dennister> bazhang: same integrated graphics as what worked here, only different monitor, keyboard, mouse
<DaskreeCH> brianWebb: Don't know if it's the best but if you want other distros there are certainly others give them a try and see which one works for you
<bazhang> dennister, could be her monitor is asking for too high a res from the video card
<fritzisonline> ok guys thank you very much, it was a proper helping .. now i 'm stepping back for a time...... and i'll handle it later, one day it's gonna be solved :) never leave strugglin.
<fritzisonline> ciao
<DaskreeCH> bazhang: ah you can filter the menus in KDE I think
<dennister> bazhang: yes, so how do we fix that? recovery mode's 'fix xserver did nothing
<bazhang> dennister, if she gets a message such as 'out of range' that would be an indicator
<DaskreeCH> dennister: Maybe power issues? where does it stop working ?
<dennister> no messages...just grey/blackish screen with 'x' in middle
<bazhang> DaskreeCH, kde4 equivalent to alacarte? or is that the only one
<DaskreeCH> bazhang: Yeah
<DaskreeCH> kmenuedit
<bazhang> cheers :)
<brianWebb> so kde4 rc2 is the most recent one?
<bazhang> not sure if that is a PPA or backports
<dennister> DaskreeCH: does the x she see in the middle of the screen mean x is actually working?
<DaskreeCH> dennister: So X is starting then She's not getting kdm
<DaskreeCH> dennister: yes. She can try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg which should fix that
<ubuntukl> were do I go to find startup errors?
<dennister> DaskreeCH: when she left here there was only one xorg.conf, when she got home and turned machine on, calling me for tech support, there was an xorg.conf.xxxxxxxx, too, so somehow it had been rewritten
<DaskreeCH> ubuntukl: type dmesg
<bazhang> ubuntukl, remove the splash screen?
<DaskreeCH> dennister: Ugh. Did you switch back to the old xorg ?
<dennister> DaskreeCH: we tried, didn't help
<dennister> in recovery mode, we also tried 'fix xserver' but that didn't help either, and isn't 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" the same thing as 'fix xserver' from recovery menu?
<dennister> and livecd wouldn't completely load....
<COm_BOY> how to change screen resolution in.. Kubuntu 8.04
<ubuntukl> DaskreeCH: on live cd right now trying to figure out y   I cant log in keep getting some i915 driver error at startup
<brianWebb> im having a hard time finding kde4 in synaptic
<bazhang> brianWebb, its called kubuntu-desktop
<brianWebb> o
<DaskreeCH> dennister: I think it might be I don't know
<DaskreeCH> ubuntukl: Ah that's different you'd have to mount your hard drive
<ubuntukl> DaskreeCH: can i acces  those error mesages  from live cd?
<dennister> under what conditions will livecd not load on a fairly modern desktop?
<DaskreeCH> ubuntukl: Yes it's under /var/log/dmesg
<dennister> sorry, starts to load, but doesn't finish with panel on top and kicker on bottom?
<brianWebb> kubuntu-desktop version 1.122 is that the new one
<DaskreeCH> dennister: Funky Cd ?
<ubuntukl> DaskreeCH: YEAH I MOUNTED IT ALLREADY BUT NOT SURE WERE TO LOOK FOR ERR MESSAGES
<bazhang> brianWebb, the very newest RC2?
<bazhang> ubuntukl, no caps please
<DaskreeCH> ubuntukl: I just said where
<DaskreeCH> Think that was an obvious mistake
<bazhang> DaskreeCH, is the RC2 on a PPA or backports, would you know?
<ubuntukl> DaskreeCH: sry dont kikll me I am legally blind geez!
<DaskreeCH> bazhang: both
<DaskreeCH> For some unknown reason
<bazhang> DaskreeCH, thanks
<brianWebb> bazhang:  it doesnt say rc2 insynaptic it just say kubuntu desktop version 1.122
<bazhang> brianWebb, right, but that is the package version, not the version of kde4
<brianWebb> ok sorry
<bazhang> brianWebb, once you install that you will need to enable backports and install the RC2 from there
<bazhang> brianWebb, keeping in mind that it is still pretty new, so some bugs will *definitely* exist :)
<brianWebb> i  think i knpow but how to enable backports
<bazhang> brianWebb, you have them enabled, then be sure to update your sources.list
<bazhang> either via synaptic/adept et al, or sudo apt-get update
<brianWebb> bazhang:  after i am running kde
<bazhang> brianWebb, certainly, you can do it then
<dennister> DaskreeCH: sorry, had to go 'way for a bit...no, i don't think it's a funky cd...it not loading fully (but starts ok) seems more analagous to user getting x in middle of her screen, but nothing else...and the only new item is her monitor
<brianWebb> cool, but i would prefer if the kde and gnome apps didnt merge
<dennister> when i installed the kubuntu here, i didn't have her monitor, but a plug-and-play fairly good one
<brianWebb> ok im gboing to log out then change the session ill be back
<dennister> DaskreeCH: heck, user didn't have the opportunity to screw up new install since leaving here with box :-)
<DaskreeCH> dennister: well yeah did you try the safe graphics mode ?
<dennister> DaskreeCH: yes, and it wouldn't fully load with panel on top and kicker on bottom
<dennister> (gnome livecd)
<DaskreeCH> dennister: ah right was trying to figure the panel at top thing
<DaskreeCH> well that means no Gnome since it enforces having at least one panel in code
<dennister> lots of time just copying xorg.conf from livecd onto mounted hard drive fixes things, but if livecd doesn't fully work...
<DaskreeCH> dennister: Yeah I guess there needs to be a little reconfiguring there
<dennister> it is VERY rare when livecd doesn't fully load on p4 machine with 512 ram...and it's that fact that's really confusing me here
<dennister> and the only thing being different is the monitor...
<dennister> i've never seen this kind of problem before :(
<dennister> except once, when it was a blind user who had a verbal screen-reader/scanner hooked up and acting like a monitor
<Neroon> Hi. Could anybody maybe tell me where to deactivate the hotkey for mouse navigation in kde?
<DaskreeCH> shortcuts?
<ubuntukl> how do I get linux to see my grpx card at startup istead of automaticaly goinb to onboard?
<DaskreeCH> ubuntukl: If it's installed just change the driver in xorg.conf ]
<Neroon> Noone got a clue?
<ubuntukl> DaskreeCH: it is installed and using recomended driver but when I switch the monitor cable over it freezes
<ubuntukl> DaskreeCH: only way I can log in is to go into bios switch to onboard and then im ok but when i try to use grpx cars it freezes
<Ulric> why do you switch the cable?
<ubuntukl> Ulric: couse whole system freezes if I dont use onboard
<Ulric> i take it you've had the GPU working before yeah?
<ubuntukl> Ulric: yup it has something to do  with linux recognizing my onboardgraphics first or something
<Ulric> how old is your M/B?
<Ulric> quick question to anyone. Does anyone still have onboard graphics??
<zountou05> hi every  one
<zountou05> i have a prob
<zountou05> is here some one how can help me
<DaskreeCH> Ulric: Yes most people in the world
<RktMan_> kde4 roolz
<Vi_Vi> umm, hello?
<Vi_Vi> Who's all alive in here?
<DaskreeCH> I am
<Vi_Vi> Oookay
<Vi_Vi> 1 soul X)
<Vi_Vi> basically i just got Linux going
<DaskreeCH> ok good for you
<Vi_Vi> And i'm so lost i may as well be blind and trying to use a computer
<DaskreeCH> Funny you should mention that I'm setting up a computer for a blind person
<Vi_Vi> i call bull
<DaskreeCH> But if you need help here would be the place to ask questions
<Vi_Vi> Oh man i hope so
<DaskreeCH> Vi_Vi: You can name your bull whatever you like :)
<Vi_Vi> i cant even get basics down
<Vi_Vi> ...
<Vi_Vi> (facepalm)
<Vi_Vi> I deserved that
<Vi_Vi> lol anyway.. we're talking almost a total newbie
<DaskreeCH> Well again if you want to ask questions GO ahead
<Vi_Vi> IM GETTING THERE
<Vi_Vi> stop pressuring me >_<
<DaskreeCH> lol
<Vi_Vi> Jokes. ANyway my Vista OS is enjoying big piles of shiet so
<Vi_Vi> I did a secure erase and said damn the whole thing
<Vi_Vi> Trust me it was chaos for no reason, go figure Vita Ult x64
<Vi_Vi> Anyway
<Vi_Vi> I guess the first thing i need to learn is
<Vi_Vi> Well, how do i install things. I floundered with a few things and got them working but
<Vi_Vi> Im at a total loss otherwise. no firefox, no flash, no nvidia driver
<Vi_Vi> I have the uhhh packages i guess
<Vi_Vi> Hold on lemme get dolphin up
<DaskreeCH> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<DaskreeCH> Try the first link
<Vi_Vi> Well i followed the guide here http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/softinstall.html
<DaskreeCH> Which I should probably read myself :)
<Vi_Vi> maaaaybe >_>
<Vi_Vi> Well i dunno, i have the tar.gz and tar.bz2 packages for stuff
<Vi_Vi> But as i went along the steps nothing seemed to work
<DaskreeCH> Vi_Vi: For which programs ?
<Vi_Vi> Kk ill be specific
<Vi_Vi> lets say...
<Vi_Vi> Flash. hold on
<DaskreeCH> right
<DaskreeCH> and firefox ?
<Vi_Vi> Yes
<Vi_Vi> Tell ya what
<Vi_Vi> Lets start with FF first
<Vi_Vi> so i can do flash from there
<Vi_Vi> Anyway this is the package name firefox-3.5.1.tar.bz2
<bazhang> Vi_Vi, no need for that
<Vi_Vi> no?
<bazhang> !ff35 | Vi_Vi
<Vi_Vi> umm alrite
<ubottu> Vi_Vi: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<DaskreeCH> Vi_Vi: on your kmenu
<DaskreeCH> You should have a entry named kpackagekit
<Vi_Vi> Yeah ive seen it
<DaskreeCH> open it
<Vi_Vi> finding it in applications
<Vi_Vi> im in
<DaskreeCH> ok click on umm the third thing in the sidebar
<DaskreeCH> Hold on :)
<DaskreeCH> settings
<Vi_Vi> settings
<Vi_Vi> :P
<DaskreeCH> Edit software sources
<Vi_Vi> kk im in
<DaskreeCH> Check universe and multivers
<Vi_Vi> umm.. uncheck?
<DaskreeCH> Oh Hmm ok good :)
<Vi_Vi> yeah all 5 of the little boxes are checked off
<DaskreeCH> ok close that back out and go to updates
<DaskreeCH> Software updates
<Vi_Vi> Yep
<Vi_Vi> 4 blocked updates
<DaskreeCH> Click refresh
<Vi_Vi> ookay
<Vi_Vi> this part is weird
<Vi_Vi> I only ever see the 4 blcked updates
<DaskreeCH> then click software management
<Vi_Vi> But the little cog thing on the bototm right says 8
<Vi_Vi> Im in.
<DaskreeCH> in the search box type firefox
<Vi_Vi> oh wow
<Vi_Vi> a bunch of results
<DaskreeCH> click the little + beside firefox 3.5 branding
<Vi_Vi> kk
<DaskreeCH> Might as well click firefox 3.5 as well
<Vi_Vi> all righty
<DaskreeCH> Can't recall if they are tired together :)
<Vi_Vi> 3.5.1 and branding checked
<DaskreeCH> Ok clear the search box and type flash
<Vi_Vi> i see 2 already highlighted
<DaskreeCH> You want flashplugin-nonfree
<Vi_Vi> Yep its already hilighted
<Vi_Vi> that and Installer
<DaskreeCH> Ok Lets see
<Vi_Vi> amd64..?
<DaskreeCH> clear the search and type kubuntu-restricted
<Vi_Vi> k
<DaskreeCH> Well if you installed the 64 bit Kubuntu then yes
<Vi_Vi> 1 result
<Vi_Vi> I'm pretty sure this is 32-bit..
<Vi_Vi> how would i double-check
<DaskreeCH> Umm I guess ..
<DaskreeCH> hold on :)
<Vi_Vi> np ^^
<divobtech> Hello
<DaskreeCH> I don't know a good gui way  I know how to do it on the console
<Vi_Vi> i can get there
<DaskreeCH> Ok open that and type uname -a
<divobtech> someone use antivir on ubuntu?
<Vi_Vi> x86
<Vi_Vi> yep! 32
<DaskreeCH> ok good then no AMD64 :)
<divobtech> ^vi^:
<DaskreeCH> divobtech: Somebody? yes
<DaskreeCH> Vi_Vi: is kubuntu-restricted installed?
<divobtech> ^das^: why there is no graphique interface
<Vi_Vi> no its grayed out
<divobtech> ?
<DaskreeCH> hmm ok
<DaskreeCH> Vi_Vi: install libxine1-ffmpeg
<Vi_Vi> searched for it like u said
<Vi_Vi> comes up gray
<Vi_Vi> k
<Vi_Vi> wait
<DaskreeCH> divobtech: Cause No one needs it?
<Vi_Vi> is that a konsole cmd
<DaskreeCH> !av | divobtech
<ubottu> divobtech: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<DaskreeCH> Vi_Vi: No in Kpackagekit
<Vi_Vi> oh um..
<divobtech> ok thanks
<Vi_Vi> id have to search for that 1st yeah?
<DaskreeCH> search for libxine1-ff
<DaskreeCH> Yeah
<Vi_Vi> i did aaand
<Vi_Vi> its highlighted
<DaskreeCH> Ok then you should be fine what else were you installing ?
<Vi_Vi> adobe flash player 10, firefox, an nvidia driver update
<Vi_Vi> to start
<Vi_Vi> I tried reading guides to do the whole thing thru console but.. no go
<DaskreeCH> ok hit apply and all that should be installed
<Vi_Vi> kk
<Vi_Vi> oh thats handy
<Vi_Vi> The 2 firefox packages are being downloaded
<DaskreeCH> Vi_Vi: When that's done then you can go to the kmenu -> applications -> system -> hardware drivers
<DaskreeCH> It will have the nvidia drivers
<Vi_Vi> Oh wow thats convenient.
<DaskreeCH> welcome to Linux
<Vi_Vi> I was trying to do everything from the source and having a hard time with it
<Vi_Vi> maybe once u understand it ^_-
<DaskreeCH> really convenient and really annoying
<DaskreeCH> :-D
<Vi_Vi> Linux seems like it requires a Ph.D just to get going x_X Certaintly not a noob's OS
<DaskreeCH> Neither is Windows
<DaskreeCH> Trust me I've taught both
<supergear_> use a BSD
<DaskreeCH> Windows is easier to throw someone in but they won't swim unless determined
<DaskreeCH> after like a month on LInux you have a pretty good feeling of mastery over the computer
<Vi_Vi> Ive had it too long to remember being new to it
<DaskreeCH> That would be the problem
<DaskreeCH> but ask questions where you need to and we can help
<supergear_> I don't thik you become a master of linux using *buntu
<DaskreeCH> !info bsdgames | supergear_ In the Game man!
<ubottu> supergear_: bsdgames (source: bsdgames): a collection of classic textual unix games. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.17-16 (jaunty), package size 948 kB, installed size 2488 kB
<DaskreeCH> supergear_: I never said that I said you feel a mastery over the computer :)
<DaskreeCH> mastering Linux is a fools quest
<supergear_> didn't say go play bsdgames :P
<Vi_Vi> Its a quest i gotta take
<Vi_Vi> I'll be back restarting!
<supergear_> do a Linux From Scratch
<Vi_Vi> never
<DaskreeCH> Vi_Vi: restarting?
<DaskreeCH> Oh nvidia drivers
<DaskreeCH> Stupid Ubuntu
<DaskreeCH> Ulric: Yes most people in the world
<Ulric> YES!!! I got my Creative X-Fi working
<DaskreeCH> Whoot!
<DaskreeCH> That's a good job
<Ulric> I know. last time I tried openSUSE and I couldn't get it going.
<Ulric> What was the " Yes most people..." thing about?
<DaskreeCH> The last question you asked
<DaskreeCH> or the answer to it
<Ulric> That was about onboard graphics hey
<kayess> How do change the maximum desktop extents under Jaunty? This used to be xorg.conf, but I guess there's nothing in there now
<fiendskull9> Can someone help me setup dcop so i can use an irssi now playing script with amarok? I can't seem to get it working.
<DaskreeCH> kayess: If you put it in xorg.conf then X will follow it
<DaskreeCH> fiendskull9: KDE3 ?
<fiendskull9> DaskreeCH: KDE4
<DaskreeCH> dcop doesnt work in KDE4
<fiendskull9> damnit
<DaskreeCH> you want dbus
<fiendskull9> hmmm, all the irssi scripts are written for dcop though
<fiendskull9> does amarok communicate with dbus to your knowledge? Because i could hack together a perl script with what little knowledge i still retain
<DaskreeCH> Well then you want to find out how to port them to DBus
<DaskreeCH> Yes it does
<DaskreeCH> You can pop into #amarok and if anyone is awake now (doubtful) they will help
<tsimpson> (tip) use qdbus to like dcop, it'll let you view/call the methods from amarok (and other apps)
<tsimpson> s/to //
<Vi_Vi> badow!
<Vi_Vi> Wheres that Linux Sage at
<fiendskull9> thank you DaskreeCH and tsimpson
<Vi_Vi> Thats him Dask
<fiendskull9> Im a member of a music community and we all like to spam what we're playing
 * DaskreeCH picks up an axe
<DaskreeCH> Spam! Spam! Spam! Spam! Spam! Spam! Spam! Spam! Spam! Spam! Spam! Spam!
<fiendskull9> :O
<Vi_Vi> SPAM SPAM!
<ridzaq> ?
<Vi_Vi> oookay
<Vi_Vi> Flash stuff still limited on my browser
<Vi_Vi> This is where i need to get adobe flash player 10 workin
<DaskreeCH> ah well then hit up Adobe's site
<Vi_Vi> Das what i did my good sir
<Vi_Vi> This is where i need to learn how to install from source
<Vi_Vi> One second!
<DaskreeCH> Well not source
<DaskreeCH>  there is no source for flash
<DaskreeCH> Which would be the problem :)
<Vi_Vi> erm
<Vi_Vi> then what did i download just now
<Vi_Vi> went to Get Flash Player
<Vi_Vi> chose the .tar.gz package
<Vi_Vi> and downloaded
<DaskreeCH> ok
<DaskreeCH> You want to use that one or do you want to get the Deb ?
<Vi_Vi> o.o"
<Vi_Vi> What :)
<tsimpson> the .deb downloads the same .tar.gz
<Vi_Vi> why are they in 2 formats
<DaskreeCH> Vi_Vi: The deb is a more automatic way of installing
<Vi_Vi> if theyre the same?
<Vi_Vi> I like automatic :D
<Vi_Vi> on their site tho
<DaskreeCH> Well grab the deb then
<Vi_Vi> says for ubuntu 8.04+ tho
<Vi_Vi> I is Kubuntu 9.04. same deal?
<DaskreeCH> yeah
<Vi_Vi> mmmmkay
<Vi_Vi> okay
<Vi_Vi> deb is got
<DaskreeCH> ok open konsole and cd to where you downloaded it
<Vi_Vi> thats where i get confused
<Vi_Vi> lemme get konsole up
<Vi_Vi> kk now what does it mean
<Vi_Vi> to "cd to" somewhere
<Vi_Vi> point it to the file's directory?
<DaskreeCH> where did you Download them to?
<Vi_Vi> well firefox doesnt drop them where Konqueror would but
<Vi_Vi> I placed it where they always go one sec IMs
<Vi_Vi> well for flash player
<Vi_Vi> the directory is /home/stephen/Documents
<DaskreeCH> ok then type cd Documents
<DaskreeCH> capital D is important
<DaskreeCH> cd means change directory
<Vi_Vi> Kk
<Vi_Vi> i got the $ in front of it now
<DaskreeCH> type ls
<DaskreeCH> you should see a list of files
<Vi_Vi> why didnt this work before...
<Vi_Vi> yes
<DaskreeCH> Is the deb there ?
<Vi_Vi> winrarlinx and flash plaer linux are shown
<Vi_Vi> yup
<DaskreeCH> ok sudo dpkg -i flashplayer_10etc.deb
<DaskreeCH> If you press tab it will autocomplete the name for ou
<DaskreeCH> you
<Vi_Vi> is sudo dpkg -i  going to be a universal thing for any pakcage i might try to install?
<DaskreeCH> any deb
<Vi_Vi> Roge
<Vi_Vi> r
<Captain_Haddock> DaskreeCH: won't he just be able to navigate to it in Konqueror and install it via right click?
<Vi_Vi> Dare to dream :P
<Captain_Haddock> Vi_Vi: I'm saying that you can already do that :)
<DaskreeCH> Captain_Haddock: yeah but he wants to master Linux might as well have two lessons at once :)
<Vi_Vi> well...
<Vi_Vi> master it enuf to get Steamd with Team Fortress 2 going..
<Captain_Haddock> heh
<Vi_Vi> Whaddya mean he
<DaskreeCH> assuming he
<Vi_Vi> assuming = death
<Vi_Vi> Jus fuckin wichoo
<Vi_Vi> BUT!
<DaskreeCH> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Vi_Vi> this right-click business
<Vi_Vi> oh right right
<Vi_Vi> Sorry
<Vi_Vi> But what was the right-click thing?
<Vi_Vi> changing it to executable?
<Vi_Vi> uhh
<Vi_Vi> this is weird
<Vi_Vi> error processing install_flash_player_10_linux.db
<DaskreeCH> deb
<Vi_Vi> package architecture (i386) does not match system
<Vi_Vi> amd64
<DaskreeCH> pfft
<Vi_Vi> doesnt add up im an x86 linux OS
<tsimpson> try with sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture
<Vi_Vi> package name goes in after the -i and before the --  correct?
<DaskreeCH> no after the whole thing
<Vi_Vi> Mmmkay
<Vi_Vi> yeha it asked if i wanted to install
<Vi_Vi> but it only ever says Error
<Vi_Vi> anyway triyng to cmd now
<Vi_Vi> dependancy problems
<Vi_Vi> leaving unconfigured
<Vi_Vi> i get a vague feeling motherboard is involved with why this wont work
<Vi_Vi> i dunno i just vibe that. even if its totally inaccurate :P
<tsimpson> now try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<DaskreeCH> what does uname -r say ?
<Vi_Vi> ends with generic
<tsimpson> it'll depend on the 32bit compatibility libs probably
<Vi_Vi> 2.6.28-11-generic
<DaskreeCH> hmm
<Vi_Vi> autoinstall wont play ball either. probably cuz of this.
<Vi_Vi> Feel like i could cry.
<DaskreeCH> Vi_Vi: Well you have the tar.gz ?
<Vi_Vi> I can get it?
<DaskreeCH> I thought you downloaded it already
<Vi_Vi> weeell i gotta fish it from the trash
<DaskreeCH> ok do that
<Vi_Vi> ach, closed konsole
<DaskreeCH> You shouldn't need the konsole
<DaskreeCH> Click the trash and restore the file
<Vi_Vi> done
<Vi_Vi> no i mean i closed it.
<Vi_Vi> on accident
<Vi_Vi> but anyway i have the tarball back
<DaskreeCH> you called it a tarball ?
<Vi_Vi> i shouldnt?
<Vi_Vi> Fiiiiiiine i have the .tar.gz back
<DaskreeCH> Just surprised you learned that term already
<Vi_Vi> oh. alright =P
<DaskreeCH> right click it and extract it here
<Vi_Vi> um here?
<DaskreeCH> It's a menu option
<Vi_Vi> OH
<Vi_Vi> gotcha
<DaskreeCH> Extract here
<Vi_Vi> yeah yeah
<Vi_Vi> this is where i stumbled yesterday
<Vi_Vi> done
<DaskreeCH> Did it make a subdir ?
<Vi_Vi> yup
<DaskreeCH> ok click that
<Vi_Vi> ima rename it flash tho
<Vi_Vi> make it easier
<DaskreeCH> sure
<Vi_Vi> kk im in the contents of it
<DaskreeCH> press F4
<DaskreeCH> should pop up a little terminal at the bottom
<Vi_Vi> should but
<Vi_Vi> i dont see one
<Vi_Vi> how bout
<DaskreeCH> Do you see the word terminal at the bottom of the panel ?
<Vi_Vi> if i just right-click the folder itself
<Vi_Vi> and do the open terminal action on it
<DaskreeCH> Hmm never tried that :)
<DaskreeCH> ok
<Vi_Vi> lets give that a go
<Vi_Vi> cuz i dunno what panel u mean :P
<Vi_Vi> Documents/flash$
<DaskreeCH> sh install<tab>
<Vi_Vi> sh: can't open install
<Vi_Vi> must mean the name of the installer
<Vi_Vi> so i went with that aaaaaaaaaamd
<DaskreeCH> Vi_Vi: Yeah pressin tab should autocomplete it for you
<Vi_Vi> my architecture x86_64 is not supported
<DaskreeCH> How did you install Kubuntu ?
<Vi_Vi> Brother gave me a Kubuntu 9.04 disc
<Vi_Vi> one he made anyway
<DaskreeCH> Ah so you would have no idea if it was i386 or AMD64 disc
<Vi_Vi> If i knew where he got the OS itself from to make it maybe
<Vi_Vi> But no i wouldnt know otherwise
<Vi_Vi> He SAYS its a 32-bit
<DaskreeCH> ok and uname -r seems to back that up
<Vi_Vi> what did u get from 2.6.28-11-generic ?
<Vi_Vi> Wuzzat mean
<DaskreeCH> what processor do you have ?
<Vi_Vi> Intel Core 2 Duo
<Vi_Vi> >_>
<Vi_Vi> 2.53 ghz.
<DaskreeCH> Hmm Might flip on 64 Bit mode
<Vi_Vi> i think my parts work to best go with a 64-bit deal
<fiendskull9> Hey i hacked together a dbus/amarok script :D
<Vi_Vi> but im just guessin
<Vi_Vi> how do u hack somethin together lol
<DaskreeCH> fiendskull9: That works?
<Vi_Vi> u can hack stuff APART  i know that
<fiendskull9> DaskreeCH: Yep :), found a dbus command to show metadata for the playing file
<DaskreeCH> Vi_Vi: nope in Computers you hack them together
<Vi_Vi> How bizarre
<DaskreeCH> Yeah
<Vi_Vi> Okay so apparently im like
<Vi_Vi> In limbo here
<Vi_Vi> stuck between x86 and x64 =P
<Vi_Vi> or some nonsense
<DaskreeCH> Yeah I'm going to treat ou as if you are x64
<Vi_Vi> Maybe that would work best.
<Vi_Vi> I want Steam and TF2 to work properly but id settle for haivng flash player working D_D
<Vi_Vi> and audio on the net would be just lovely lol
<DaskreeCH> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/install-flash-10-ubuntu-linux-64bit.html
<Vi_Vi> ummm
<Vi_Vi> okay
<Vi_Vi> one sec
<Vi_Vi> yeah i got nothin
<DaskreeCH> no errors?
<Vi_Vi> no i mean
<Vi_Vi> nada lol
<Vi_Vi> no go
<Vi_Vi> copied the shell script
<Vi_Vi> closed out konqueror
<FloodBotK1> Vi_Vi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vi_Vi> pasted in konsole
<DaskreeCH> ha ha you don't need to do that
<Vi_Vi> -_-"
<DaskreeCH> it's in Download ?
<DaskreeCH> I mean Documents ?
<Vi_Vi> yes
<DaskreeCH> ok in th console type sh then the script name
<Vi_Vi> ohh
<DaskreeCH> again if you press tab it will auto complete what you are typing
<Vi_Vi> download off the shell script h/l
<DaskreeCH> so you don't need to type in the whole name
<Vi_Vi> btw
<DaskreeCH> or rather type out the whole name
<Vi_Vi> i dont see how tab helps
<Vi_Vi> i started typing the name of the script
<Vi_Vi> and hit tab
<Vi_Vi> no autocomplete
<DaskreeCH> hit it again
<Vi_Vi> i mean i hit it like 50 times lol
<Vi_Vi> woah what the
<DaskreeCH> It will show you what files have the same name you can type more letters till it's unique and it will auto complete
<Vi_Vi> tab only worked when i typed sh
<Vi_Vi> and then immediately hit it
<Vi_Vi> but that sint what u mean
<DaskreeCH> no that's autocomplete of the commands you can run
<Vi_Vi> Yeah.
<Vi_Vi> a/c doesnt work for me when we're talkin package names
<Vi_Vi> well no matter i can just copy-paste when i need to
<Vi_Vi> what the
<Vi_Vi> cant open flash10_en.sh
<DaskreeCH> type sh<space>flash<tab>
<DaskreeCH> that's the only error ?
<Vi_Vi> yup
<DaskreeCH> ok press up and put sudo before sh
<Vi_Vi> k
<Vi_Vi> asks for my sudo password
<DaskreeCH> Right
<Vi_Vi> it hink i rememebr this one
<Vi_Vi> its not my acct pw
<DaskreeCH> That's the password you used to login
<Vi_Vi> oookay..
<DaskreeCH> No it is
<Vi_Vi> then this is odd
<DaskreeCH> ok what's odd about it?
<Vi_Vi> well i guess its because the directory its pointed at
<Vi_Vi> is only..
<Vi_Vi> ~$
<Vi_Vi> doesnt say documents
<FloodBotK1> Vi_Vi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DaskreeCH> Ah
<DaskreeCH> it should I think
<DaskreeCH> type pwd
<Vi_Vi> Roight! must correct this
<DaskreeCH> that tells you where you are
<Vi_Vi> yeah im in my user
<DaskreeCH> right so either cd Documents
<Vi_Vi> cd Documents
<DaskreeCH> or you can sudo sh Documents/flash10_en.sh
<Vi_Vi> done
<Vi_Vi> ^^
<DaskreeCH> either should work
<Vi_Vi> Done = all good =P
<DaskreeCH> press up and try the command again :)
<Vi_Vi> great success sir
<DaskreeCH> Check out your flash
<Vi_Vi> hmm..
<Vi_Vi> chatango is not working... which it should was I ok
<DaskreeCH> That's a website ?
<Vi_Vi> yeah it needs the flash player
<Vi_Vi> to display friendlist and whatnot properly
<Vi_Vi> to allow connection
<Vi_Vi> Double-checked by going to adobe.com
<Vi_Vi> too see if the movie would play
<Vi_Vi> Aaaand no >_>
<Vi_Vi> Not sure why this is so
<DaskreeCH> which browser?
<Vi_Vi> FireFox
<Vi_Vi> I got the script thru Konqueror tho
<Vi_Vi> does that matter
<Vi_Vi> at the very least firefox is displaying a lot more than Konqueror is
<DaskreeCH> no
<Vi_Vi> But yeah the flash chat and the adobe movie are not working
<Vi_Vi> Linking the libraries so that firefox can see them.
<Vi_Vi> Done :-)
<Vi_Vi> You may re-start Firefox now
<Vi_Vi> seems like it worked
<Vi_Vi> didnt cyberciti say i had to check the plugins somehow
<DaskreeCH> you can type about:plugins in firefox
<Vi_Vi> yeah
<Vi_Vi> It sais Shockwave Flash and FutureSpalsh player are installed
<Vi_Vi> but arent Shockwave and Flash 2 different items
<DaskreeCH> youtube doesn't work?
<DaskreeCH> Yeah I know
<DaskreeCH> That sounds strange
<Vi_Vi> aaand
<Vi_Vi> youtube no longer works
<Vi_Vi> Was before.
<Vi_Vi> i mean videos i could see
<Vi_Vi> I havent fixed the whole mute-net issue yet
<DaskreeCH> grr Flash being closed source is a pain
<Vi_Vi> Id have to agree lol
<Vi_Vi> okay so oddly enuf i seem to have gone a step backward
<Vi_Vi> this is an x86 os i dont understand
<Vi_Vi> why the x86 download off the site is no-go
<Vi_Vi> madness
<DaskreeCH> what did you do to get it partly working before ?
<Vi_Vi> I dont rememebr is tumbled thru it
<Vi_Vi> although hold on
<DaskreeCH> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.22.87ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Vi_Vi> Removing flashplugin-nonfree ...
<Vi_Vi> Removing flashplugin-installer ...
<Vi_Vi> yeah it did remove those 2.. before proceeding
<DaskreeCH> OK on the citi site the first few comments say how to remove it You can run thsoe commands
<Vi_Vi> Ima cry brother
<DaskreeCH> Adobe has a 64 bit installer
<Vi_Vi> does they?
<Vi_Vi> I mean all i did was go get flash
<Vi_Vi> and pick either deb or tar.gz
<Vi_Vi> Why where is this 64-bit
<DaskreeCH> Hmm
<DaskreeCH> it redirects to the same page
<Vi_Vi> yeah and i was reading the comments
<Vi_Vi> The partial success i had on my own
<Vi_Vi> THis other guy also can SEE videos
<Vi_Vi> but has no audio on the web
<Vi_Vi> but on my OS interface everything works
<Vi_Vi> music, notify jingles, ect
<DaskreeCH> ah hmm ok
<DaskreeCH> did you run the uninstall rm commands?
<Vi_Vi> err no was about to ask
<Vi_Vi> i dont see these cmd lines on the page
<Anish123> Hi guys
<Anish123> How's everyone?
<Vi_Vi> (hugs Anish)
<Vi_Vi> mentally taxxed
<Anish123> Hehe, why?
<Vi_Vi> Even with dask's sagely guidance
<Vi_Vi> Cuz apparently i have a bastardized OS lol
<Vi_Vi> like a hybdrid of x86 and 64
<Vi_Vi> or some nonsense
<Vi_Vi> Oh!
<Anish123> Im totally irritated with making Jaunty bootable /sob
<Vi_Vi> i see the rm commands
<DaskreeCH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/220983/
<Anish123> Stupid netbooks, they should have CD Drives atleast ...
<DaskreeCH> Anish123: How hard is that?
<Anish123> Pretty hard
<Vi_Vi> at least your flash works
<DaskreeCH> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Anish123> Coz I also need to get it to work on my laptop which has AMD 64 processor and turns out I have downloaded i386 version and  you have to go through a hell lot of nthing just to get it to work
<DaskreeCH> no it should just work
<DaskreeCH> You just won't get 64 biit
<Vi_Vi> nspluginswapper..
<Vi_Vi> isnt that supposed to make my 32-bit flash work
<Vi_Vi> even if im x64 for some reason
<DaskreeCH> Vi_Vi: something like that
<Vi_Vi> Apparently not lol
<Vi_Vi> well i ran each command 1 by 1
<Vi_Vi> and hit Y when prompted so
<Vi_Vi> i guess its all clear
<DaskreeCH> ok
<DaskreeCH> cd into flash
<Vi_Vi> the flash folder itself?
<DaskreeCH> tha you had made earlier
<Vi_Vi> kk
<Vi_Vi> done
<DaskreeCH> sudo sh flashplayer<tab>
<Vi_Vi> ahh it worked
<Vi_Vi> the tab =P
<DaskreeCH> Yeah
<Vi_Vi> sudo sh flashplayer-installer
<Vi_Vi> and the response is
<Vi_Vi> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<Vi_Vi>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<Vi_Vi> soo //wrists?
<FloodBotK1> Vi_Vi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DaskreeCH> Hmm and it specificall says that it is :)
<DaskreeCH>  is there a .so file there?
<Vi_Vi> yessirt
<Vi_Vi> libflashplayer.so
<DaskreeCH> ok type ls ~/.mozilla
<Vi_Vi> kk
<Vi_Vi> extensions        firefox <-- in purple
<apparle> hi
<DaskreeCH> ok
<Vi_Vi> I guess its ok =P
<DaskreeCH> mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<apparle> can I triple boot XP,Vista,kubuntu
<Anish123> Yup
<Vi_Vi> Probably
<DaskreeCH> apparle: yes
<Vi_Vi> lol
<Anish123> But it'll be SLOWWWW
<Vi_Vi> Okay so i pasted in mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins]
<Vi_Vi> minus the end there
<Anish123> Vista's a horriblee OS
<Vi_Vi> yes it is...
<Vi_Vi> even if sp2 up
<DaskreeCH> Vi_Vi: then cp lib<tab> ~/.mozilla/plugins
<apparle> I agree that vista is horrible but my bro uses it
<DaskreeCH> apparle: But yes you can
<Vi_Vi> mmkay
<apparle> bye bye
<Ulric> i got vista aswell. Sucks
<Vi_Vi> nothing seems different but i did it
<Vi_Vi> yeah i trashed vista ult 64
<Vi_Vi> it was highly unstable
<DaskreeCH> ok open firefox and see what it says
<Vi_Vi> just randomly happened. then again it was pirated
<Vi_Vi> Kk
<Ulric> tell me about it
<Vi_Vi> just open it or
<Vi_Vi> go check something out..?
<DaskreeCH> go check something out
<Vi_Vi> k
<Vi_Vi> Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player so go elf yourself
<Vi_Vi> What a rude browser D_D
<Vi_Vi> lame joke. anyway thats what it said
<Vi_Vi> minus elf bit
<Vi_Vi> still with me boss? =P
<Vi_Vi> Its finally happened O_o He caught the Newb Madness and died
<DaskreeCH> sudo chmod 755 ~/.mozilla/plugins/lib<tab>
<Vi_Vi> its done. no change far as i can see
<DaskreeCH> You'd have to close firefox and reopen
<Vi_Vi> kk
<Vi_Vi> Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player.
<Vi_Vi> (youtube)
<Vi_Vi> What was that cmd supposed to do
<shadeslayer> hey i was wondering what is the command to copy a dvd to a iso...it was dd something
<Vi_Vi> GUI ftw ^^
<Vi_Vi> BUT WE'RE NOT WINDOWS NEWBERZ!
<whattheazn> why is kunbunut
<Vi_Vi> Evil? who knows
<shadeslayer> Vi_Vi: much easier for me to type a single command...
<dwidmann_> shadeslayer: dd if=/dev/dvd of=~/dvd.iso bs=2048
<shadeslayer> whats bs for??
<Vi_Vi> well probably
<Vi_Vi> cuz you got your business down
<dwidmann_> shadeslayer: blocksize
<whattheazn> is there a diff between ubuntu and kunbtu
<Vi_Vi> Dask is having the time of his life trying to help me get flash player going
<Vi_Vi> on a system that is apparently both 86 and 64 XD
<shadeslayer> dwidmann_: is there a option to display progress
<dwidmann_> whattheazn: different Desktop Environment,
<whattheazn> is kunbuntu easie to use
<shadeslayer> whattheazn: yep
<dwidmann_> shadeslayer: Umm, there's a way to check it manually, but nothing continuous
<shadeslayer> dwidmann_: ok
<whattheazn> does it have aircrack and etc
<whattheazn> spoonwep2 and spoonwpa
<dwidmann_> whattheazn: it uses the same repositories as Ubuntu, so anything (yes, anything) you can have in Ubuntu you can have in Kubuntu also.
<whattheazn> cool i will tr it
<whattheazn> what about nunbuntu
<whattheazn> have u try that
<Mamarok> whattheazn: please stay on topic
<dwidmann_> Hmm, haven't heard about that
<whattheazn> oh sorry
<Vi_Vi> be nice
<Vi_Vi> Dask caught Newb Madness :(
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: topic
<shadeslayer> whattheazn: ubuntu?? its basically kubuntu with GNOME instead of KDE
<Vi_Vi> huh?
<whattheazn> what gnome
<fiendskull9> what are the latest alternatives to kde (besides gnome) since xfce appears to be dead since i left off.
<Captain_Haddock> whattheazn: google away
<Mamarok> fiendskull9: xfce is not dead
<fiendskull9> fiendskull9: judging by their website and svn not much is going on...
<Mamarok> !gnome | whattheazn
<ubottu> whattheazn: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Mamarok> fiendskull9: you are talking to yourself :)
<whattheazn> oh
<fiendskull9> Mamarok: what?
<avihay> I think xfce is rather nice for it's "market share"
<Vi_Vi> Small crowd im guessing
<avihay> good morning-afternoon btw
<fiendskull9> I enjoyed it much as a lightweight GTK'ish enviroment.
<Mamarok> please, all, stay on topic, support only here, discussion is in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Vi_Vi> Likewise
<Vi_Vi> Well.. whats the topic?
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: support questions and answers
<fiendskull9> Does asking for a good lightweight alternative desktop enviroment to KDE count as support?
<Mamarok> discussion is *not* on topic here at all
<Vi_Vi> oh well, i'm on the ball then arent i.
<Vi_Vi> I'll just hush then :P
<Mamarok> fiendskull9: you know the answer already, discussing the pros and cons is not support
<fiendskull9> Mamarok: No I honestly do not know an answer. I stopped using linux about 3 years ago to embark on a tour. I'm very out of the loop.
<Vi_Vi> How stern D_D
<Mamarok> fiendskull9: xfce is a lightweight alternative, try xubuntu
<fiendskull9> And KDE4 is freezing left and right.
<Mamarok> fiendskull9: depends on the KDE4 version you have
<fiendskull9> Could i apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop and apt-get install xubuntu-desktop safely?
<shadeslayer> fiendskull9: why not?
<Mamarok> fiendskull9: yep, should work, but the other way round, first install xubuntu, then remove kubuntu :)
<shadeslayer> fiendskull9: just issue remove kubuntu-desktop from a tty
<Vi_Vi> Hey Mamarok is it oppsible to have a system thats somewhere between x86 and 64?
<Vi_Vi> because apparently mine is like.. both
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: if you have a 64 bit system you can run 32 bit applications on it, the other way round doesn't work
<Vi_Vi> I hgave a 64-bit setup yes.. but
<Vi_Vi> When we tried to get 32-bit flash going
<fiendskull9> Mamarok: As you said, it depends on my KDE4 version. How can I check my version, and what version is most stable as of right now?
<Vi_Vi> It said Architecture x86_64 is not supported.
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: flash is available for 64 bit too
<Mamarok> fiendskull9: what Kubuntu have you installed?
<Vi_Vi> Ill let you handle fiend cuz maybe your thoughts can help us
<Vi_Vi> but ill wait
<fiendskull9> Mamarok: 9.04
<dwidmann_> Vi_Vi: install the flashplayer-nonfree pakcage from the ubuntu repositories instead of the package from adobe's website.
<dwidmann_> erm, flashplugin-nonfree
<Mamarok> fiendskull9: you can open the help menu in any application and check the 'About KDE' option
<Vi_Vi> Yeah I used that before but it only allowed some flash stuff to work
<Vi_Vi> For some reason audio on videos and streaming audio is no go
<Vi_Vi> Chatango is a flash-chat (no go)
<Vi_Vi> And omgpop's games do not connect
<fiendskull9> Mamarok: KDE 4.2.2 it looks like
<Vi_Vi> Been at this about 90 minutes
<dwidmann_> Vi_Vi: in that case, if you think the one from Adobe's site will work better for whatever reason, use dpkg -i something.deb --force-architecture
<Mamarok> fiendskull9: you should udate your system then, 4.2.4 is available since quite some time
<Vi_Vi> No worries dwid, we went aaaaall through that
<Vi_Vi> The .deb and tarball arent supproted
<Vi_Vi> by w/e an x*6_64 achitecture is
<Vi_Vi> x86
<Mamarok> fiendskull9: but of course if you have less than 500MB ram, you should consider something else than KDE or Gnome
<Vi_Vi> So we tried a 64-bit one
<Vi_Vi> that SEEMED TO work
<phh> Mamarok: with compcache, 512MB is comfortable
<Vi_Vi> all it did was make the youtube vids a gray box.
<fiendskull9> Mamarok: No worries on ram :) Is there a repo i should enable? KPackageIt is showing no updates.
<Mamarok> phh: not if you want to run 3D effects, no
<Mamarok> fiendskull9: see the topic :)
<phh> Mamarok: oh well
<fiendskull9> Mamarok: thanks!
<Mamarok> or check on http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.4
<Mamarok> (which is basically the same)
<fiendskull9> Mamarok: Yeah thats the link in the topic
<Mamarok> fiendskull9: and if you are comfortable with release candidates, there is 4.3 RC2
<Mamarok> and KDE 4.3 is due in a few days, too
 * shadeslayer is waiting for k3b to hit KDE4
<fiendskull9> Mamarok: Ooo :)
<fiendskull9> shadeslayer: I've been using K3B fine :O
<Vi_Vi> umm mamarok
<shadeslayer> fiendskull9: k3b in the repo is KDE 3 based
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: ditto, works well here
<fiendskull9> shadeslayer: I don't recall it installing any old kde3 libs or anything. Is there a compatibility layer or something?
<fiendskull9> it just installed like 2mb of packages.
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i want a k3b which uses kde4 libs and qt4
<fiendskull9> shadeslayer: Oh you purist :P
<Mamarok> fiendskull9: it drags the dependencies automatically, ou might not have been aware it did
<fiendskull9> Mamarok: Ah, I see.
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: well then be patient or compile trunk ;) <- see the wink
<shadeslayer> \o/
<Vi_Vi> Man -_- Of course my OS would happen to be the black sheep x_X
<Vi_Vi> 32-bit Flash players are no good and the 64-bit attempt didn't prove effective. Whats left to try?
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: what version do you use?
<fiendskull9> Vi_Vi: Install 686
<Vi_Vi> What was the command to double-check my OS architecture?
<fiendskull9> Vi_Vi: uname -a
<Vi_Vi> whats -r do?
<fiendskull9> prints the kernel release
<Mamarok> tells you the kernel release number
<Vi_Vi> ahh
<Vi_Vi> well this is the return i get
<Vi_Vi> 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:58:03 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<fiendskull9> uname -m is actually more appropriate
<Vi_Vi> x86_64
<Vi_Vi> How is it both 32 and 64 isnt it 1 or the other
<Mamarok> only for the hardware then
<Vi_Vi> Well yeah my brother says this OS is a 32-bit Kubuntu
<Vi_Vi> But i also know my hardware is meant to support 64-bit
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: I see no mention of i386
<Vi_Vi> btw Mamarok I'm also pretty clsoe to being a linux newbie
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: well, your kernel is a 64-bit version
<Mamarok> read the line above
<Vi_Vi> The bit about my kernel?
<Mamarok> the 32-bit kernel would tell you i386 GNU/Linux
<Vi_Vi> And it does not. ookay..
<avihay> 2.6.28-13-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 30 19:49:51 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Mamarok> you have a 64-bit kernel, which would not work on a 32-bit system
<Vi_Vi> Right sooo..
<Vi_Vi> kernel is the hardware yes?
<phh> no.
<Vi_Vi> ach.
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: no, kernel is the basic Linux
<Vi_Vi> ookay
<Vi_Vi> So this Linux Kubuntu of mine is not 32-bit like my bother claimed
<Vi_Vi> but 64
<Mamarok> exactly
<Vi_Vi> Well this explains a lot. misinformation blows.
<Vi_Vi> SO where is the stable release of this 64-bit adobe flash player?
<Vi_Vi> Ive sniffed around the site of adobe
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: to know your hardware information, try uname -m
<Vi_Vi> Yeah i wasnt sure what x86_64 meant
<Vi_Vi> i just assumed it say x86 or x64
<Vi_Vi> it would say*
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: don't know if it's stable yet, but it's available
<Mamarok> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Vi_Vi> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<Vi_Vi> That would be the one yes?
<Vi_Vi> at the bottom
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: well, you simply shoudl install the flashplugin-nonfree package from the repositories
<Mamarok> should*
<Vi_Vi> Thats what i had done before but that only allowed some flash things to happen and youtube videos to play
<Vi_Vi> Flash chat from chatango.com was no good, playing games on omgpop was no good
<Vi_Vi> And no audio in videos worked
<Vi_Vi> or on the browser as a whole really but im not sure if thats relevant
<Vi_Vi> i have sound anywhere else just not my browsers
<Mamarok> that might be a browser related problem, doesn't work in my firefox neither, works fine in konqueror
<Vi_Vi> Didnt even work in Konqueror sir
<Vi_Vi> okay well..
<Vi_Vi> ill search the repository
<Vi_Vi> btw
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: an alternative could be the opera browser
<Vi_Vi> if im a 64-bit fellow
<Vi_Vi> how come there's 4 amd64 updates blocked on my updater?
<Mamarok> a blocked update means that there are dependencies not resolved yet
<Vi_Vi> W/e that means =P But ok
<Mamarok> try running sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in a konsole
<Vi_Vi> if dask was still alive he could explain whats wrong and what we had already done so much better than me
<Vi_Vi> so just search flashplugin-nonfree and get the package?
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: or do sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree in a konsole
<Vi_Vi> i probably shoulda had my browsers closed while i installed this
<Vi_Vi> do it matter?
<Mamarok> yes, close the browser :)
<Vi_Vi> ah crud
<Vi_Vi> i already installed with both Kong and Fox open
<Mamarok> you will have to restart it anyway :)
<Mamarok> no problem, just restart the browser
<Vi_Vi> mmkay..
<Vi_Vi> it didnt prompt me to close either 1 or anything.. so i just installed.
<Vi_Vi> anyway lets see what that did on firefox
<Vi_Vi> and kong
<Vi_Vi> ookay...
<Vi_Vi> well youtube is displaying
<Vi_Vi> Chatango and Omgpop are bit wonky..
<Vi_Vi> The available player
<Vi_Vi> is it flash9?
<FloodBotK1> Vi_Vi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: Vi_Vi nope, it's 10
<Mamarok> sorry, typo :(
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: aptitude show flashplugin-nonfree tells you the version
<Vi_Vi> aptitude show..?
<Vi_Vi> Konsole command?
<Vi_Vi> This package is a transitional package that can safely be removed after you
<Vi_Vi>  installed flashplugin-installer.
<Vi_Vi> that improtant at all?
<Vi_Vi> well you're right its clearly flash 10...
<Vi_Vi> So why is it only youtube video shows
<Vi_Vi> but other flash content doesnt work completely
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: well, not all flash is programmed correctly :)
<Vi_Vi> tell ya what
<Vi_Vi> Can you do me a favor?
<Mamarok> go on
<Vi_Vi> basically flash movies seem to display.. but anything that lets me interact with others doesnt
<Vi_Vi> SO
<Vi_Vi> could you go to www.omgpop.com and just hit the "Games" tab
<Vi_Vi> Pick any game you want and hit the big Play Now button
<Vi_Vi> the site'll handle the rest
<Vi_Vi> Everything else about the site works fine for except actually joining the games. which didnt used to happen/
<Vi_Vi> And the flash-baed chat i sometimes use doesnt correctly display but it does in fact work
<Mamarok> works here, but the network is extremly slow
<Vi_Vi> Assuming flash was installed. I have flash apparently, but for some reason no go.
<Mamarok> the games network I mean, not mine :)
<Vi_Vi> well when u hit play now does it throw u into someoe's match?
<Vi_Vi> or does it hang at connecting to game network
<digmore> I think it is not working simply
<Mamarok> it hangs at connection, but that's not a flash problem, it's more like their network is down
<Vi_Vi> Double-checking
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: it clearly states their network can't connect you, not a flash problem
<Vi_Vi> Well, friend says she can in fact join games
<Vi_Vi> But if it was purely a network issue why is it that chatango's flash chat is also not working.
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: why do you use a flash chat application if you have much better installed?
<Vi_Vi> I debated if it was even a flash issue but if it works for someone else and not us
<digmore> I actually install firefox(windows)
<Vi_Vi> Maybe Linux just hates flash-based people interaction? :P
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: nope, it's more likely their network still being beta it has serious flaws :)
<digmore> then flash works fine, but it may be slow
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: that's not about hate, just that flash is a pain and full of bugs, if everybody would learn to code correctly it would not be an issue
<Vi_Vi> I worded it silly
<Vi_Vi> But what i mean is it just seems like any flash business that itneracts with other people
<Vi_Vi> Seems dysfunctional
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: seriously, you don't need a flash chat application if you have software installed for it
<Vi_Vi> Do you mean my chat messenger?
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: then blame Adobe, flash is closed source, we can do absolutely nothing about
<Vi_Vi> Don't freak out on me =P
<Vi_Vi> I check the flash chat to see if its working properly
<Vi_Vi> I guess its jsut because of my OS then..
<shadeslayer> btw,does anyone have a bit of a lag with Xserver and KDM recently??
<Vi_Vi> I can believe that there's conflict.
<shadeslayer> KDE 4.3 rc2
<Vi_Vi> ah man.
<Vi_Vi> 3 hours of wrestling and back to square 1 lol.
<Vi_Vi> But you're right it is closed source so compatibility is probably the main issue here.
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: I had two X crashes during chromium updates, so I blame chromium, not RC2
<Vi_Vi> Well regardless of the end result thanks for the help Mamarok
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: as I said, blame Adobe, not your OS
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: yaw :)
<Vi_Vi> Well you know what i mean
<Vi_Vi> I know u love Linux i just meant it seems the relationship between my OS and Adobe isnt solid.
<Vi_Vi> Well since that's a lost cause..  any idea why i have sound but not on my browsers?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i dont have chromium,but what im asking is with the 2.6.28-14 kernel and xserver 1.6 , KDM and xserver start very slowly...like theres a gap of 2 secs
<Vi_Vi> Seems weird that both wouldnt work
<Vi_Vi> OH!
<Vi_Vi> mamarok before i forget
<Vi_Vi> There's 1 more wee thing :D
<shadeslayer> Vi_Vi: just ask :)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: no gap for me
<shadeslayer> hmm...ill have a looksie at the logs
<Vi_Vi> Actually yeah anyone can answer this
<Vi_Vi> oh wait..
<Vi_Vi> gonna need the 64-bit version. hold on
<Mamarok> we are waiting, indeed :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: http://pastebin.com/f5c7cac78
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: why are you using gdm?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: im not
<Vi_Vi> Right! so
<Vi_Vi> I want to install winrar here
<Vi_Vi> and  got the x64 linux version
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: well, then you should remove it and it's configuration files
<shadeslayer> Vi_Vi: you dont need it..
<Vi_Vi> whaddya mean
<Mamarok> as it tries to write to the gdm log, read your paste
<Vi_Vi> i have a file in rar format that ARK cant open
<shadeslayer> Vi_Vi: kde has ark
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: what dou you want to do with winrar?
<Vi_Vi> Extract the contents of a rar file containing a band's discography
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: uh i dont have gdm installed...
<Mamarok> then the rar file is broken, ark can open that without problems, normally
<Vi_Vi> ARK isnt up to that task
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: as I said, read your paste, it tries to start gdm, it's not correctly removed I guess
<Vi_Vi> i will test with another rar file
<Vi_Vi> should have 1 somewhere..
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: what if i tell you that i didnt even install gdm once?
<dwidmann_> Vi_Vi: try using rar directly in konsole, if that doesn't work then the file is probably corrupt or incomplete
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: else you can try with mc (midnight commander, you will have to install it)
<Vi_Vi> yeah hold on, i have something else in rar on CD
<Vi_Vi> gonna yank that a sec
<Vi_Vi> midnight commander? sounds like a racist joke XD
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: well, you must have at some point, I never did and have no mention of gdm in my log file
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: ...
<Vi_Vi> Sorry im in a dark space was tryin to
<Vi_Vi> nvm lol. strike it from the record
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: I don't make jokes in a support channel, unless I mark it as such
<Vi_Vi> o.o" Right-o
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: hmm...afaik ive never tried to install gnome or gdm...anyways how do i remove the config files?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: autoremove?
<shadeslayer> nothing
<Vi_Vi> umm
<Vi_Vi> Im not sure how I did it beofre but
<Vi_Vi> How do i arrive at the contents of the CD i put in?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: then it's in the xorg config file I guess
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i just ran a dpkg --reconfigure...
<Vi_Vi> nvm got it
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: open it, you should have a pop up for the CD
<Vi_Vi> yeah i didnt get a pop up but
<Vi_Vi> i managed by going into the cd burner function
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: http://pastebin.com/f5a002159
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: you should, it's in the panel, device notifier
<Vi_Vi> the thing that normally says "nod evices plugged in"?
<Mamarok> new devices plugged in, yes
<Vi_Vi> yes.. well
<Vi_Vi> It says no devices plugged in
<Vi_Vi> as usual
<shadeslayer> brb in 10 mins...pizza breakfast :
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: what KDE version do you have?
<Vi_Vi> the what?
<Vi_Vi> well its strange. on my CD everyyr ar became a zip
<Vi_Vi> but the archive in question is a rar
<Vi_Vi> and ARK cant handle it
<Vi_Vi> every rar*
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: it still is a rar, just the icon is a package icon
<said> The application Plasma Workspace (plasma) crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV).
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: that's why I asked, what KDE version do you have?
<said> Please help us improve the software you use by filing a report at http://bugs.kde.org. Useful details include how to reproduce the error, documents that were loaded, etc.
<Vi_Vi> you'd have to explain what the KDE is
<Vi_Vi> and how i would check its version
<Mamarok> said: please, do not flood the channel with such messages, ask a question instead
<said> what dose it mean that message
<Vi_Vi> oh
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: KDE is the desktop if you have Kubuntu isntalled
<Vi_Vi> yes I have Kubuntu 9.04
<Mamarok> said: it asks you to report the crash you just had
<said> how i can do that
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: in Dolphin, please check in the Help menu, the about KDE option, it tells you the version
<Vi_Vi> Kk
<Mamarok> said: just follow the instructions of the window that just came up
<Vi_Vi> 4.2.2
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: you should update your version then, see the topic, there are bugfixes available
<Vi_Vi> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Vi_Vi> errr
<Vi_Vi> So.. i have to make a dvd with the 4.2.4 on it to make this upgrade?
<Vi_Vi> Or is there any easier way
<Mamarok> no, not at all...
<Mamarok> did you read the section about 4.2.4 correctly?
<Vi_Vi> is it the shipit link?
<Vi_Vi> i was assuming sicne its next to the 4.2.4 tidbit that was the place
<Mamarok> no, read again
<Vi_Vi> oh there it is
<Vi_Vi> how cluttered =P
<Mamarok> there is a | sign delimiting the items i n the topic...
<Vi_Vi> be nice its 5:40 AM
<Vi_Vi> been at this for 4 hours with a flu :P
<Vi_Vi> okay
<Vi_Vi> im at the page
<Vi_Vi> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: well, then read, no need to tell us every step
<Vi_Vi> where does that get entered?
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: in the sources list
<Vi_Vi> Trust me im really anal about my process. 2nd day on Linux
<Vi_Vi> Reeaaally wanna make sure im creeping every inch correctly
<Vi_Vi> We'll compromise :D
<Mamarok> but it should be in the backports repository by now, let me check
<Vi_Vi> mmkay
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: go to the system settings, add/remove new software
<Vi_Vi> yup
<Mamarok> go to the settings
<Vi_Vi> yarp
<Mamarok> then 'Edit software sources?
<Vi_Vi> im in
<Mamarok> there you should have an entry for the backports repositor
<Mamarok> y
<Vi_Vi> uhh this is in software sources?
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: please read what I said
<Vi_Vi> Indeed I did
<Vi_Vi> I was with you as far as getting into Editing the sources
<Vi_Vi> but i dont see anything about a backports repository..
<Vi_Vi> triple-checking
<Vi_Vi> What tab is this under
<Mamarok> in the tab about ubuntu software
<Vi_Vi> Kubuntu Software... nothing about backports.
<Vi_Vi> Canonical0support open source, community-maintained open source
<Vi_Vi> proprietary drivers
<Vi_Vi> software restricted...
<Mamarok> oops, my bad, Updates tab
<Vi_Vi> and Source Code
<bazhang> Vi_Vi, what about paste.ubuntu.com with your sources.list
<Vi_Vi> (cocks eyebrow)
<Vi_Vi> Kubuntu updates....
<Mamarok> bazhang: ...
<bazhang> Mamarok, yes?
<Mamarok> it's only his second day, don't expect too much
<Vi_Vi> been doing alright tho :D
<Vi_Vi> Right well
<Vi_Vi> There is nothing about backports in the Kubuntu Updates tab
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: the tab is named 'Updates
<Vi_Vi> yessir
<bazhang> ma'am
<Vi_Vi> Sir is just my speech
<Mamarok> it says unsupported updates (jaunty-backports)
<Vi_Vi> not genderal =P
<Vi_Vi> oh well it says Unsupproted Updates
<bazhang> :)
<Vi_Vi> Dunno where yer gettin the jaunty bit from
<Vi_Vi> Okay well i checked it on
<Mamarok> ok, then close it and it should update your sources list
<Vi_Vi> ookay
<Vi_Vi> it asked me to reload so i did and
<Vi_Vi> it updated something
<Mamarok> it's updating the sources, then you go to the updates section, and tell him to update everything there
<Vi_Vi> k
<Vi_Vi> In the Updates tab check everything on?
<Mamarok> there should be a button to check all updates, no?
<Vi_Vi> No if i want to enable all 4
<Vi_Vi> ig otta do it manually
<Vi_Vi> improtant - reocmmended - pre-released - unsupproted
<Mamarok> do a refresh first then
<Vi_Vi> (wind blows)
<Vi_Vi> I checked off all 4 update bits
<Vi_Vi> did a reload when asked
<Vi_Vi> And i guess it installed an updated list
<Vi_Vi> that good?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: any other ideas?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: about what?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: that GDM thing...
<Mamarok> not really no, except reinstalling the x server from a shell
<shadeslayer> gah..
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: what if i reinstall kdm?
<Mamarok> well, that's the only explanaition I have for that gap, somehow you must have installed gdm at some point on that machine, why else would it be there
<shadeslayer> no idea..but i positively know i didnt install it
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: I doubt it's the problem, your xorg is looking for a gdm log file, that's the gap
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Vi_Vi> Not to interrupt but i figured our itnerfaces were a bit different
<Vi_Vi> but u wanted me to enable all 4 update checkboxes
<Vi_Vi> So i did and im now being told i have 15 available updates
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: you only have 4 updates after a refresh?
<Vi_Vi> Nono i have 15. i dont have a "check all" or whatever
<Vi_Vi> but manually clicking all 4 boxes is the same
<Vi_Vi> so i did the reload and the update manager thing
<Vi_Vi> is saying i have 15 available, 6 blocked
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: on the bottom, you have a button 'Apply all updates', no need to choose those manually
<Vi_Vi> oooooooooooh
<Vi_Vi> u meant apply all updates
<Mamarok> first the refresh button, then that one
<Vi_Vi> theres no button for that btw =P
<Vi_Vi> wait
<Vi_Vi> nvm.
<Vi_Vi> i thought u were referring to the
<Vi_Vi> yeaah we were talking about 2 diff things but im with ya now
<Vi_Vi> however, in the sources thing
<Vi_Vi> I did enable all 4 checkboxes
<Vi_Vi> Is this ok?
<Vi_Vi> from important to unsupported
<Mamarok> you should have about 100 for an upgrade to 4.2.4 normally...
<Vi_Vi> oh.. relleh
<Vi_Vi> I mean ive enabled everything
<Vi_Vi> improtant, recommended, pre-release, unsupported
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: let me check that first
<Vi_Vi> total 15, 6 blocked
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: never mind, it doesn't seem to be in the backports then, my bad
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: if i install GDM and remove it will the problem be solved?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: don't do that, that would be probably worse
<shadeslayer> ok
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: it's a RC, that could well have some glitches, you are complaining about 2 seconds there
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: hmm...true,i am on the lookout for bugs
<Vi_Vi> neee...
<Vi_Vi> I think ima call it quits for now
<Vi_Vi> 4 hours in the AM is too damn much to learn Linux XD
<Vi_Vi> Thanks mama-san
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: indeed, have a good night of sleep :)
<Vi_Vi> oh man.. my eyes.
<Vi_Vi> Oh wait
<Mamarok> you are welcome, Vi_Vi :)
<Vi_Vi> Ahh one more thing dear fellow =D
<Vi_Vi> you said there sohuld be a massive amount of updates
<Vi_Vi> well that was true when i first installed. did some200+
<Vi_Vi> but, with every update source checked off
<Vi_Vi> 15 is all i got
<Vi_Vi> Is this cause for concern?
<shadeslayer> Vi_Vi: that would be security updates...all new installs have those
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: well, there is not, as the 4.2.4 packages are not in the backports, my bad, as I said before
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: and no, this is not cause for concern, those packages are the new Amarok and a few others
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: he talks about the new update from the backports
<Vi_Vi> yeah they are
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: oh
<Mamarok> Vi_Vi: the amarok package is highly recommended, as the one you have now is totally outdated
<Vi_Vi> Ill take all 15 then
<Vi_Vi> i guess we'll figure out the 4.2.4 thing another time
<Vi_Vi> Break time now :D good night gents
<Vi_Vi> and.. lady?
<Vi_Vi> Someone here is. anyway, auf widerlesen!
<Vi_Vi> wieder
<shadeslayer> ive got a flight to catch,so i need to do some packing...bye for now
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: have a nice trip then :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: thanks,ill have the usual jet lag,nothing serious though
<Mamarok> long flight?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: UK to india
<Mamarok> wow, yeah, that will be a jetlag indeed
<Mamarok> have a nice flight then :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: thanks...bye :)
<djdarkman> hello, I'm using KDE 4.3 on jaunty, how can I make GTK apps look good in it?
<Peace-> djdarkman: ytou have to install some packages
<djdarkman> ok what packages Peace-?
<Peace-> kde-slyle-qtcurve
<Peace-> gtk2-engines-qtcurve
<Peace-> djdarkman: then you have to set the stuff on systemsettings
<Peace-> btw i am using only qt stuff...
<wizkoder_> hy everybody
<wizkoder_> which package contains "unless"?
<wizkoder_> how can I find out?
<agata> wizkoder_,  try apt-cache search unless
<agata> in a terminal
<wizkoder_> did that. but the result is not helping :-(
<tsimpson> use the search at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<scorpid> hi everybody
<scorpid> can i ask a question
<scorpid> ?
<Blizzerand> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<scorpid> i format my usb drive as swap
<scorpid> and i wnat to use that as ram
<scorpid> how can i do that
<scorpid> i have 512 mb ram
<scorpid> and 1GB swap
<scorpid> i want to disable that 1GB swap
<scorpid> and want to use my usb as swap
<wizkoder_> this idea seems strange to me...
<wizkoder_> why don't you get rid of all the swap?
<tsimpson> it's a bad idea, USB speed is even slower than HDD
<what_if> I think Vista does this. Readyboost. Its doable
<tsimpson> it can work, but it'll be especially slow
<what_if> you should mount the pendrive by UUID though in fstab to ensure the system can find it (in case the drive assignment changes in /dev/ )
<Blizzerand> scorpid : The machine would be damn slow dude . Better not try it
<damjan> fdg
<faruk> my sound problem is getting boring
<faruk> i've a great problem with last version of ubuntu
<faruk> can somebody help me?
<bernardlychan> hi does anyone know how to get a static ip address is you have wlan>
<bernardlychan> ?
<what_if> set the interface address to static in /etc/network/interfaces
<edb> !kde3
<ubottu> Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<edb> hrm. is http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/install.html the main way people are using kde 3 on jaunty, or is there a repository that's
<edb> more generally "approved of"?
<JJ__> i need help for reinstall my jaunty 9.04
<pavelovich> who is french
<edb> french people, mostly
<tsimpson> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<pavelovich> thanks
<pavelovich> yo
<Bauldrick> anyone experiance in getting sky player to work? I've install moonlight 2.0 (preview)..
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<peabody> I installed the inetutils-ftpd package http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/net/inetutils-ftpd and there's absolutely no instructions as to how it is installed or used, but I found the changelog http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/i/inetutils/inetutils_1.6-1/changelog says that it uses inetutils-inetd script, however I have no such script installed on my system... does anyone use this ftpd or know how the package instal
<peabody>  I have to configure it from scratch just for user directories?
<tsimpson> peabody: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<peabody> tsimpson: so don't use inetutils-ftpd is what you are saying?
<peabody> honestly I don't care since it's not using a bunch of unnecessary libraries
<peabody> thanks
<JeRRiCo> whats the topic
<bazhang> JeRRiCo, type /topic
<pesarkhobeee> hi?
<JeRRiCo> hey
<pesarkhobeee> sorry my english lunguage is not good but i hav a question! how to add extra font in kubuntu
<JeRRiCo> no idea
<pesarkhobeee> its good
<pesarkhobeee> tnx
<pesarkhobeee> yes ! i find it!
<pesarkhobeee> install Additional Fonts in Kubuntu
<pesarkhobeee>     * Collate all your fonts, Download if you want to and have it in one folder for easy access.
<pesarkhobeee>     * Once your done. Copy all the fonts in that folder.
<pesarkhobeee>     * Browse the folder /etc/fonts in Kubuntu (you must have admin access) and paste all the files.
<pesarkhobeee>     * On the left side of Dolphin File Manager, you will see a link to install the fonts. Or simply double-click it. That?s it!
<FloodBotK1> pesarkhobeee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alex___> test
<pesarkhobeee> test is ok!
<alex___> jojo, wollt dieses IRC nur mal ausprobieren is wohl sowas wie knuddels. okay, tschau leute, haut rein :-)
<_abbenormal> hello all
<_abbenormal> got a ? for someone who may know
<_abbenormal> im trying to setup xine with vdpau and was wondering if some has already done it and maybe may know an easier way
<_abbenormal> im not sure but hearing i have to remocve the old xine first and not sure what all it will break
<Mamarok> _abbenormal: I don't even know what vdpau is...
<Mamarok> and you are taling about Xine, the video player?
<Mamarok> talking*
<_abbenormal> yes sir vdpau is used for playback of video content for hd stuff
<_abbenormal> its a codec sort of
<Mamarok> _abbenormal: why not use vlc?
<Mamarok> not sure if xine is still up to date
<_abbenormal> well i need xine for vdr to play from a source dvb cards
<_abbenormal> ill have to read some and see if vdr will run out vlc think it does just dont know how
<Mamarok> !dvb | _abbenormal
<ubottu> _abbenormal: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<Mamarok> this might help then
<_abbenormal> yup ive been using or used half of them i normaly use a striped debian basic with less eye candy and no desktop lots of extra stuff not needed for a htpc setup
<_abbenormal> this is a test to see how it will work and im not use to the kubuntu way
<Ratze> hello all
<utimothy> hi to all
<ubunturos> !hi | utimothy
<ubottu> utimothy: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<utimothy> looking for new icons.........i am a newbee using ubuntu
<Mamarok> utimothy: are you using Gnome or KDE?
<utimothy> gnome
<Mamarok> utimothy: then you should ask in the #ubuntu channel, we are more doing KDE here :)
<utimothy> ok thank
<Antaranian> Mamarok: can I ask here how to change gnome to kde ?
<Antaranian> :)
<Mamarok> Antaranian: install the kubuntu-desktop packages, it will install the basic KDE, then add the other kde packages selecting in the package manager according to your needs
<Antaranian> you know, I've installed some kde applications
<Antaranian> like konversation
<Antaranian> and so I've installed kde libs
<Antaranian> now I'm looking in synaptic package manager
<Antaranian> there is no kubuntu installation
<Mamarok> Antaranian: there is a package called kubuntu-desktop
<Antaranian> i'm searching for kubuntu
<Antaranian> no results :(
<Mamarok> Antaranian: you should search for kubuntu-desktop... third time *sigh*
<Mamarok> and use the search button, not the search field
<Antaranian> oh ok
<Mamarok> the search field is only to narrow down a search already made
<Antaranian> then can I easily switch between gnome and kde interface ?
<Mamarok> Antaranian: yes, just log out of one, and select another session in either gdm or kdm, depends on which you keep
<Antaranian> ok, thanks Mamarok
<Mamarok> Antaranian: yaw :)
<hunger> Will qtcreator get upgraded to 1.2.1 in karmic?
<hunger> Sid has the debs already...
<ulysses__> hello, there isn't xorg.conf in my karmic koala, what can i do?
<moonflux> is there an extra channel for kubuntu+kde 4.3?
<moonflux> am I the only one where the Report Bug feature doesn't work for the kde 4.3rc2 packages?
<Mamarok> hunger: no idea, you might have to check the Kermic repos or ask in #ubuntu+1
<Mamarok> ulysses__: ask in #ubuntu+1, please, we do only support for released versions
<Mamarok> moonflux: which one do you mean, Dr. Konqi?
<ulysses__> Mamarok: ok thanks
<moonflux> Mamarok: no, Help->Report Bug
<Mamarok> or the report a bug option in the help menu?
<moonflux> the latter
<Mamarok> right, let me try
<Mamarok> moonflux: seems you hit a bug, doesn't work here neither
<moonflux> Mamarok: thx for testing, I'll ask at #kde if thats a kubuntu or general bug
<Mamarok> moonflux: I already reported to the devs right now :)
<Peace-> hey i have a problem here
<Peace-> with a printer
<Peace-> photosmart 7762
<Peace-> it just freeze itself
<Peace-> i tried hp-lip
<Mamarok> Peace-: pease, don't make new line sfor evers two words, all in one line
<Mamarok> lines for*
<Mamarok> and please, of course :)
<Peace-> Mamarok: ...it's 2 years i make support here
<moonflux> Mamarok: on launchpad?
<Mamarok> Peace-: well, be aware of the FloodBot then :)
<Peace-> i know i know
<Mamarok> moonflux: no, the dev channel
<moonflux> Mamarok: I'll file a bug anyway so it doesn't get lost :)
<moonflux> seems like its not a general kde bug btw
<Mamarok> moonflux: they are aware of it, same bug in Karmic
<moonflux> Mamarok: got a lp bug# to subscribe to?
<moonflux> seems like its intended and they tried to replace the kde bug reporter with apport: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicApport
<Mamarok> moonflux: somebody is working on it right now
<moonflux> Mamarok: kthx
<moonflux> an rc without a working bug report feature doesn't make much sense ;)
<QuantumKaos> guys when copying something from a folder to another it says "could not change permission" how do i solve it up?
<Arv3n> test
<_abbenormal> 1 2 3
<Arv3n> sorry, my colors aren't working right on quassel.
<Arv3n> stupid dark themes! >: |
<Arv3n> test again
<Arv3n> ok now my name is white but my teext is black >: |
<Arv3n> there we go.
<Arv3n> sweet. :D
<foosinn> hi, does someone know how to set a default monitor for new windows in kubuntu 9.04?
<Arv3n> Perfect. :B
<pafnow> foosinn, for all the windows or just a selected application ?
<foosinn> all windows
<Guest75625> how do you make konquall websights. like gmailer work with
<Guest75625> how do you make konquer work with all website like gmail
<robin0800> Guest75625, use firefox
<pafnow> foosinn, it's in the specific parameters for the windows/applications
<pafnow> right clic in the title bar of a window
<pafnow> advanced/special parameters for window
<foosinn> hmm
<pafnow> and here in the first tab (window) you can select the window class (put nothing here, select not important in the menu)
<foosinn> i think i need to change my xorg config
<pafnow> (sorry for my english)
<pafnow> wow
<pafnow> i don't think so
<pafnow> u have 2 monitors which work ?
<foosinn> yes
<foosinn> but ist a bit strange
<pafnow> why ?
<foosinn> if i loot in configurete monitors theres only one big screen
<foosinn> (sorry vor my english, too :))
<pafnow> es it's the same for me
<pafnow> in the tab multiple monitors in display in the configuration center of kde
<pafnow> you have a way to detect each monitor by displaying a 1 and a 2
<foosinn> no
<pafnow> after that, xorg creates one default output which fits the two monitors
<pafnow> how no ?
<foosinn> i have just one big default in the middle ^^
<pafnow> yes it's the default output
<pafnow> but in the left panel u must have other menu
<pafnow> no ?
<foosinn> in which panel?
<n8w> hey
<n8w> is there any kind of application which would handle my 5+1 sound system?(subwoofer management etc)
<_abbenormal> alsamixer should
<_abbenormal> think its also on the normal mixer built into kubuntu
<_abbenormal> it has setting for the extra channels you can configure
<n8w> _abbenormal: hmm the thing is that my sound engine is xine...ive got no alsa..at least its not listed under the sound engine tab
<_abbenormal>  dpkg -l alsa*
<_abbenormal> should list if you have it
<_abbenormal> im working on xine and getting vdpau in it so can get playback thru vdpau have you done that yet
<foosinn> pafnow, got it =D
<n8w> _abbenormal: hmmm ok,well it shows that ive got it...but, what kind of application shall i run in order to make some undjustments to my sound system?
<Mamarok> n8w: alsa is installed by default, xine is only the phonon backend
<foosinn> i had to set it in the compiz config
<Mamarok> n8w: which Kubuntu are we talking about?
<_abbenormal> try alsamixer in the terminal exit saves the settings
<n8w> Mamarok: 9.04
<Mamarok> _abbenormal: xine is not the same as the phonon-xine-bckend for sound
<n8w> _abbenormal: ive already done that
<n8w> _abbenormal: there is nothin like bass management n so on
<_abbenormal> ah ok not worked with that yet Mamarok
<Mamarok> n8w: you should have kmix by default where you can select the channels
<n8w> Mamarok: i cant kick it up...it wont run...ive tried that too
<litayem> hello
<Mamarok> n8w: no loudspeaker symbol in the pager part of the panel?
<n8w> Mamarok: yep ive got that
<Mamarok> n8w: that *is* kmix
<Mamarok> right click on it
<Mamarok> then show mixer window
<n8w> Mamarok: oh ok..i thought that kmix is some sort of extension to it
<Mamarok> n8w: also check if phonon sees your soundcard correctly, in systemsettings -> multimedia
<n8w> Mamarok: i think it does...
<pafnow> scuse me foosinn i was on phone
<n8w> Mamarok: ye but the mixer has nothin related to a bass management
<_abbenormal> Mamarok, is there a special way to build xine in kubuntu so i can add the vdpau xine setup
<Mamarok> n8w: all channels visible?
<n8w> Mamarok: yep
<Mamarok> _abbenormal: don't know, I haven't used xine in ages
<pafnow> so u found something foosinn ?
<n8w> Mamarok: another thing is that when i plug in my headphones the sound is bein played from speakes as well
<foosinn> pafnow: yes, i set it up in compiz
<foosinn> now it works fine
<pafnow> in compiz ?
<foosinn> yes
<pafnow> strange
<pafnow> but it works
<n8w> Mamarok: so the sound is comin from both...headphones+speakers
<Mamarok> n8w: check the channel settings in the mixer window then, you might have to change the master channel
<n8w> Mamarok: change to what...i dont rly know what to change it to
<dwidmann_> n8w: it should usually be master or pcm
<Mamarok> n8w: well, I don't know either, you will have to try it out, unless you can find some docu about your soundcard online
<_abbenormal> can i post a url in the room
<dwidmann_> _abbenormal: if it's not to something that violates the CoC, then I should think so
<_abbenormal> hum looking up coc
<_abbenormal> no its related to the topic of sound control e8n is looking for
<dwidmann_> _abbenormal: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2Fconduct&ei=sQJiSrfLG4GasgO6ufhm&usg=AFQjCNHTDuUhqAx6yq9BLe2ibYOikMcTYw&sig2=62meBNDU0yUCLBgPJDL_lg
<_abbenormal> think he may need to setup midi type control to do treble and bass
<alex_> hello
<alex_> who can help me?
<alex_> i have a little problem
<_abbenormal> no ne cause we dont know your issue
<_abbenormal> ne = one
<alex_> ok
<alex_> the issue is this
<_abbenormal> n8w, look thru these pages http://www.google.com/search?q=linux+sound+bass+control&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<alex_> i can't write sone folders in www on sistem files
<n8w> _abbenormal: thx m8 ill take a look at it
<alex_> some8
<alex_> i've installed lamp
<alex_> everyting it's ok
<_abbenormal> n8w, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-desktop-adjust-sound-volume-control/ that my do the trick
<_abbenormal> my = may
<alex_> and i want to see a site
<alex_> and i can't put the files of a site in folder var/www
<alex_> but i can create a file over there over the terminal
<alex_> i tried to enter on root, but my OS i can't do this
<alex_> can someone help me?
<alex_> :-?
<Mamarok> alex_: sorry, I fear I don't understand what you want to do, if you say you "can't see a site"
<n8w> _abbenormal: ye i got it:)
<n8w> _abbenormal: im tyrin to figure out how to mute speakers when i connect my headphones..damn, dunno what to do...in ubuntu,there is smth called Headphone Jack Sense, but not in kubuntu
<alex_> mamarok i've tried to copy a website files made by a friend of mine into folder www of the apache server
<alex_> and i haven't the permision to do this
<vprm> how do i get/install the Realtek RTL8185 for ubuntu-9.04??can i use synaptic??
<Mamarok> alex_: how did you copy it?
<pafnow> alex_:  what do u mean saying my os i can't do this ?
<pafnow> alex_: which os ?
<alex_> drag and drop
<pafnow> and with the terminal ?
<alex_> op ctrl+c and ctrl+v
<Mamarok> alex_: you should use wget
<alex_> with the terminal it  works
<Mamarok> what os are you talking about?
<alex_> but just for the files with codes
<alex_> like .php, .txt
<pafnow> what is the owner of the folder /var/www ?
<alex_> on my computer i have one user
<alex_> alex
<alex_> that's me
<pafnow> yes but
<alex_> i cant log as root
<pafnow> when u type ls -l in /var what do u have ?
<alex_> if i write over the terminal su -root
<pafnow> if u use ubuntu, the root access is desactivated
<pafnow> u have to use sudo
<Mamarok> alex_: Kubuntu doesn't use su, use sudo
<alex_> and i write my password in pass field
<alex_> i made update over kubuntu 9.04
<alex_> or ubuntu
<alex_> ubuntu,i'm pretty sure
<pafnow> alex_: when u type ls -l in /var what do u have ?
<alex_> at first install ihave kiwi
<Mamarok> alex_: please answer the question
<alex_> lets see
<pafnow> # ls -l /Var
<pafnow> # ls -l /var
<Mamarok> pafnow: you are repeating yourself :)
<pafnow> Mamarok: i made a mistake with MAJ
<alex_> ls: invalid option -- '/'
<alex_> and it send me to see the help for comand ls
<pafnow> but repetition is mother of knoledge
<Mamarok> alex_: are you in a terminal as user? the ls command is *always* valid
<alex_> yes i'm a user
<pafnow> what do u type exactyl ?
<Mamarok> well, then check you did type correctly
<alex_> what u write over here
<alex_> ls -l/var
<pafnow> # ls -l /var ?
<alex_> just this
<pafnow> and the space ?
<alex_> yes
<Mamarok> lexthere is a space before the /
<alex_> oh, sorry
<pafnow> between l and /
<alex_> without #
<pafnow> yes
<alex_> i've typed ls -l/var
<Mamarok> alex_: please type ls -l /var
<alex_> without space between l and /var
<pafnow> lol
<alex_> ok
<Mamarok> and tell us if you have permission to use that folder
<pafnow> i have to go
<pafnow> good luck
<Mamarok> anyway, I have to run, cu all
<Mamarok> oops, both of us?
<pafnow> it seems
<pafnow> i go to the theater
<pafnow> :p
<Mamarok> well, Saturday evening here, that's why :)
<pafnow> yeap
<Mamarok> pafnow: enjoy then :)
<pafnow> good evening
<alex_> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 2009-07-18 01:32 backups
<alex_> drwxr-xr-x 20 root root  4096 2009-07-18 18:15 cache
<pafnow> Mamarok: u too
<alex_> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 2008-10-24 08:57 crash
<alex_> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 2008-10-29 19:39 games
<alex_> drwxr-xr-x 63 root root  4096 2009-07-18 18:15 lib
<FloodBotK1> alex_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alex_> drwxrwsr-x  2 root staff 4096 2008-10-20 15:27 local
<_abbenormal> have fun be safe and thanks Mamarok
<Mamarok> alexei: stop!
<pafnow> just the line with www ;)
<Mamarok> alex_: please don't paste in the channel, you should only tell us if you have permissions or not, and you don't
<alex_> drwxr-xr-x  4 root root  4096 2009-07-18 19:04 www
<Mamarok> alex_: stop!
<alex_> ok, man
<Mamarok> alex_: we didn't ask you to post the output, only to see if you have permission
<Mamarok> and you don't, so of course you can't write in that folder
<alex_> ok, i understand
<alex_> so what can i do
<alex_> to have the permision
<alex_> because if i haven't how i use the apache server?
<alex_> just creating the files over the terminal?
<Mamarok> alex_: well, are you sure you known how to dminister a webserver? maybe some documentation reading would be good before you start
<Mamarok> administer*
<alex_> before to use the ubuntu OS
<alex_> i've used windows
<dwidmann_> Linux isn't Windows
<alex_> and over that i knew what to do
<alex_> i know
<Mamarok> alex_: well, there is documentation about lamp available:
<Mamarok> !lamp | alex_
<ubottu> alex_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Mamarok> and you really should read before you do something
<Captain_Haddock> There's also #apache
<alex_> ok
<Mamarok> Captain_Haddock: I don't think this is a good idea, they will send him to read the docu anyway
<alex_> thanks alot
<Mamarok> alex_: you are welcome
<alex_> i understand
<alex_> no problem
<Captain_Haddock> Mamarok: well, that's what he should be doing and where he should be asking
<Mamarok> alex_: we are here to help you if the docu is not enough or if something doesn't work, but you will have to read things yourself
<alex_> another thing
<alex_> on virtual machine
<alex_> how i do to see the shared folders over the OS
<Captain_Haddock> alex_: Please try and type your question all in one line :)
<alex_> ok
<Captain_Haddock> Which virtual machine? Which OS?
<Mamarok> alex_: also telling us which virtual OS you are talking about might help
<alex_> in virtual machine how i do to see the shared folders over the OS ?
<alex_> windows
<alex_> in my country many people work with this
<alex_> and i steel keep windows for college
<alex_> and i want to share the folders on the linux thru windows
<Captain_Haddock> alex: Linux <-> Windows sharing _in Linux_ is usually accomplished using samba
<Captain_Haddock> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Mamarok> alex_: well, not everybody needs windows
<alex_> u're right
<alex_> but tell this to my teachers
<alex_> :p
<marsel> :)
<_abbenormal> hey magical
<_abbenormal> hey marsel
<marsel> hey
<sathish> hi
<_abbenormal> hey sathish_
<_abbenormal> is there an easy way to remove xine from 9.0.4
<_abbenormal> i need to rebuild it for vdpau support
<_abbenormal> google is not helping today
<Brian__> just installed kubuntu again. i hope my wifi works
<Brian__> anyone talk in here
<_abbenormal> yes
<Brian__> ok ive running into a problem when i try to download new plasma widgets,  everytime it says installation failed-
<Brian__> when i goto add widgets then install new widjets, then download new plasma widgets
<Brian__> hello
<miglo> since my upgrade to 9.04 the automatic dial in during the boot procedure does not work anymore
<miglo> I have used pppoeconf to recreate everthing but this also did not help
<miglo> I had no such problems after all the upgrades I did befor
<miglo> now, I have to start the dial-in procedure each time after login manually :-(
<CSS_Guru> is Java one of the Linux programming languages?
<fritzisonline> hi bazhang and avihay, i solved the problem this morning.
<CSS_Guru> fritz aka Adam?
<fritzisonline> no.
<CSS_Guru> german?
<CSS_Guru> my real name is Rolf, im German too
<fritzisonline> i'm the jaunty jackal
<CSS_Guru> im a jaunty Jackson 5
<fritzisonline> if you enter lots of lines in hosts file manually, networkmanager tries to reformat the file ...
<fritzisonline> and makes huge sized debugging file which like never stops growing
<CSS_Guru> what's the top programming language for linux?
<fritzisonline> whenever i tried to login the debugging process keeps working
<fritzisonline> so i had to remove that 905Mb file manually and reset the hosts file again.
<fritzisonline> voila
<yesitisjustme> when i try to run googleearth the screen turns black anyone know what is wrong?
<fritzisonline> CSS_Guru: nice to meet you i'm from hasselt limburg
<fritzisonline> have you been there
<CSS_Guru> ich bin berlina
<CSS_Guru> neun und achtzig
<twoheadedboy> could someone help me set up wireless in 9.04 on my laptop? I've looked at guides and tried both native and windows drivers and can't seem to get it to work. I've previously set up wireless on this laptop in linux before but not in this install
<navneet> hello
<navneet> i want to run ultamatix on ubuntu ultimate
<navneet> but it stops working when tries for internet connection
<navneet> anyone help plzzzz
<navneet> ping
<navneet> ?
<twoheadedboy> anyone?
<barbapa> hello
<barbapa> The deposit "Neon project" is only for the last Amarok? No souci with (the perfect) KDE 4.3 RC2?
<barbapa> sure, I don't want to break my system :)
<barbapa> so I ask before...
<vtorsaraiva> uau
<twoheadedboy> can anyone help me get wireless to work in 9.04? here's my lshw -C network output: http://www.pastey.net/117748
<vtorsaraiva> this chat is for what?
<bw-tech> hi I have both gnome and kde installed, but using gnome, it boots much faster, is there a way to speed up the boot time when using kde this is on jaunty.
<darthanubis> anyone elses plasmoids for temps reading F instead of C?
<caporal> hello
<caporal> kko
<patarok> hello
<patarok> i have 4 blocked updates ? what can i do to "un"block them?
<CrOnOs> hi whats the topic now?
<Arcolinux> hey  i have a problem
<Arcolinux> when i tri to attacha file in gmail or yahoo and said attach file to choose one file suddenly the window closes
<Arcolinux> please help me
<Arcolinux> in konsole the result is
<Arcolinux> "segmentation fault"
<Arcolinux> any idea????
<Dragnslcr> patarok- you can install them from Konsole with "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Arcolinux> hheeeeyyyy
<Arcolinux> #ubuntu
<darthanubis> accurate sensor plasmoid
<darthanubis> anyone know of any?
<Arcolinux> help meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<darthanubis> Mine seem to be accurate but showing "F" instead of "C"
<darthanubis> Arcolinux: that is not how it works
<Arcolinux> i m so dessesperate with that problem
<darthanubis> that's fine but fon't become a troll
<darthanubis> don't
<darthanubis> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<Arcolinux> i think i m gonna give up with linux
<Arcolinux> back to windows again
<darthanubis> Arcolinux: take care
<sharif> How to know current Hostname of Ubuntu Machine
<sharif> ?
<Arcolinux> the problem is that it doesnt let me do absuluttely nothing
<darthanubis> cat /etc/hostname
<darthanubis> Arcolinux: Ok well boot into Windows7. You'll feel ess frustrated
<darthanubis> less
<sharif> Thanks darthanubis
<barbaros> hi , i could not install firefox kubuntu
<darthanubis> barbaros: I could
<Arcolinux> windows 7 is better tahn linux
<Arcolinux> jajajajajajjajajaja
<darthanubis> Arcolinux: use it then
<Captain_Haddock> Arcolinux: please grow up and then come back.
<darthanubis> no one here will be mad or notice your departure
<Arcolinux> jajajajaja
<Arcolinux> how old are you??? 13???? jajajajajajajaja fuck you
<darthanubis> tombstone him
<darthanubis> Arcolinux: goodbye:)
<darthanubis> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<darthanubis> we attract the worst of the worst users
<darthanubis> lusers
<aaron_> can somebody help me figure out why I get junk on my screen in jaunty? I'm using the intel driver with a g45 and even without compositing there are lots of graphical problem...
<compilerwriter> If one is get a .run file via ftp from the command line one needs to set the mode to binary doesn't one.  I haven't done and ftp from the command line in years.
<aaron_> compilerwriter: you can check if it's executable by using ls -l. If there's an x in... I forget which slot, then you should be able to run it
<compilerwriter> Thanks aaron_ what I was getting at was does one need to set the ftp transfer mode to binary when one is making the transfer?  I did set it that way and so far the package is running nicely with /bin/sh we shall see I guess.
<aaron_> compilerwriter: sorry, I don't know :-(
<compilerwriter> I only very vaguely remember things like uuencode and command line ftp stuff.
<aaron_> compilerwriter: it has to be on the command line? KDE has an ftp protocol you can use from konqueror or dolphin, I believe
<compilerwriter> it does if KDE is working for you aaron_; but sometimes, when that is the problem one is trying to fix, one must do things the old fashioned way.
<compilerwriter> Come to think of it an old fashioned would be quite refreshing about now.  I have been pulling out what is left of my hair for an hour now.
<compilerwriter> aaron_ every once in a while you have to go old school.  Tow truck drivers actually have to sling badly damaged cars once in a while.
<aaron_> compilerwriter: good luck :-)
<zenior> alguien habla español
<zenior> @join
<compilerwriter> !es zenior
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es zenior
<aaron_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<compilerwriter> !es
<compilerwriter> forgot the blasted pipe.
<compilerwriter> !es | zenior
<ubottu> zenior: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<compilerwriter> Thanks aaron_
<sharif> How to restart apache and php5 and mysql from terminal
<compilerwriter> about to do a restart now. We shall see how it turns out.
<aaron_> no problem
<aaron_> sharif: I'm not sure but I think you can do with /etc/init.d/apache restart
<aaron_> or something similar...
<sharif> Thanks, how about mysql and php
<aaron_> it should be a similar line for each
<aaron_> /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<aaron_> I'm not sure where you get the actual names from
<chatman> php doesn't need to be restarted - apache restart does it
<compilerwriter> sharif: you might find it useful to do an /etc/init.d/whatever stop and then do an /etc/init.d/whatever start.  That way you are certain things did indeed get fresh instantiations.
<sharif> must write sudo first
<compilerwriter> that or do all three after a sudo su sharif
<sharif> sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<sharif> that works :) thanks :)
<compilerwriter> I have thus far successfully struck the F1 key to continue.  The machine has not blown up yet.
<sharif> but for apache
<sharif> sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart
<sharif> sudo: /etc/init.d/apache: command not found
<aaron_> try /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<aaron_> with sudo :-)
 * compilerwriter hopes that he might be pouring a snifter of napoleon and lighting a cuban robust soon.
<compilerwriter> s/robust/robusto
 * compilerwriter notices the progress bar is progressing nicely; thinks perhaps he may well have got it this time.
 * compilerwriter casts his eyes up to the heavens and crosses himself.
<sharif> do you know how to protect PHP script ?
<sharif> with ubuntu ?
<tahirh> hello everyone
<sharif> hello
 * compilerwriter mutters curses, oaths, and epithets sotto voce.  Wrong damned driver version loaded.
<tahirh> hello sharif
<compilerwriter> hello tahirh
<tahirh> does anyone know know the main logs that should be checked for system administration of a linux machine?
<bernardlychan> anyone know how to have just the dektop on one screen (i have laptop and monitor). it was fine with gnu before but cant do it with kde.
<tahirh> hello compilerwriter
<bernardlychan> anyone know how to have just the dektop on one screen (i have laptop and monitor). it was fine with gnu before but cant do it with kde.
 * compilerwriter curses once again
<aaron_> tahirh: /var/log/syslog seems to have lots of stuff in it...
<user__> hallo
<llutz> tahirh: auth.log, syslog, messages, daemon.log
<aaron_> can somebody help me figure out why I get junk on my screen in jaunty? I'm using the intel driver with a g45 and even without compositing there are lots of graphical problems
<tahirh> but what does each set of logs show? I am just looking for the main ones for sys admininstration.
<tahirh> They all seem to be located in /var/log/
<llutz> tahirh: they are, that's the place logs have to be
<tahirh> If my computer crashes and I have to power it down and then restart it. Which log shows the reason for the shutdown (the cause) after the restart?
<tahirh> llutz are all logs always kept in /var/log ??
<llutz> tahirh: systemwide logs should be there, yes
<tahirh> so application logs though could be somewhere else?
<compilerwriter> tahirh they can be kept wherever you want them to be kept in most instances.  You may have to tweak the settings of the individual programs a bit though.
<compilerwriter> tahirh: I personally would want my system logs and application logs kept in at least two distinct folders though.
<tahirh> thanks for that
<tahirh> but which log shows why a system is forced to shut down? or are there more than one set of logs to be checked for that?
<compilerwriter> tahirh: often the default for a program that has logs is to keep it in the programs directory
<tahirh> okay.
<tahirh> i have read that everything in linux is a file. But what about a process, a daemon, that is not a file is it?? I am confused by that.
<tahirh> Is a daemon a file too?
<zorael_> tahirh: numerical directories in /proc correspond to your running processes
<compilerwriter> tahirh: a daemon is not a file
<compilerwriter> a daemon is usually a process
<compilerwriter> !daemon | compilerwriter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daemon
<tahirh> so not everything in linux is a file?
<tahirh> daemons are not files.
<Zorael> there's a UNIX ideal to have everything be represented as a file, but not everything is.
<compilerwriter> tahirh your monitor is a file, your printer is a file, your scanner is a file, your keyboard and mouse are files, but running programs are not files.
<tahirh> Okay so in Linux there are processes and files.
<bri> hi all im really new to kubntu and am just maessing about trying to get the hand of things but every time i try to change screen saver it says Directory does not exist: "/usr/share/backgrounds"
<tahirh> Just those two things.
<bri> any ideas on how to resolve it please
<compilerwriter> tahirh: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daemon_(computer_software) will explain daemons to you.
<compilerwriter> Daemons handle things like printer ques and disk management etc.
<aaron_> does anybody know if there will be an updated intel driver in karmic? One that might fix the graphics problems I'm having?
<tahirh> Thanks compilerwriter
<compilerwriter> tahirh: I hope that has proven helpful.
<tahirh> It has but I have more questions .... can there be more than one root user on a machine? like root1 and root2?
<tahirh> so you can log what root1 has done and root2 has done separately if you see what I mean.
<compilerwriter> tahirh: Yes there can be more than one person who is allowed to have root powers.  In *buntu flavors though one rarely is actually root.  One borrows root powers via sudo to do most things.  Every once in a while when I have a lot of root user tasks I will sudo su which in essence logs me in as root.
<compilerwriter> tahirh: that saves me the trouble of typing sudo in front of everything I do.  and then typing a password.
<tahirh> but can you create a root2 account with the same powers and privileges as root?
<compilerwriter> Yes one can, tahirh, but one really should not.
<tahirh> and with a different password. Is that a good thing to do when you have two sysadmins using the one machine?
<tahirh> but what about when you have two sysadmins. And you want to log what each one does on the one machine??
<compilerwriter> it becomes a security hole to have one root account much less two.  There probably is a way to see which sudoer did what, but that is something I have never ventured into.
<compilerwriter> !sudoer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoer
<tahirh> thanks compilewriter!
<llutz> tahirh: read "man sudoers", specially the part with "logname". configure sudo and use logging to see what every "root" did
<llutz> tahirh: and btw, "root" is just a name, UID 0 has the power :)
<tahirh> llutz: that would log the time and what root did But not what each person did. So that does not give an audit trail of what each user did.
<tahirh> i.e as what each person did
<Arv3n> Hrm.
<tahirh> therefore can't connect the person to the commands that they ran.
<compilerwriter> Kind of ironic that the big 0 has the power llutz
<llutz> compilerwriter: it's like real-life :(
<llutz> tahirh: you're looking for stuff like "whowatch"
<Arv3n> does the enemy territory quake wars demo have multiplayer?
<Arv3n> i wanna test it before i buy it. =/
<tahirh> llutz: thanks that helps a bit
<tahirh> Another question, people talk about "attack vectors" . Do people view ssh as an attack vector on Linux?
<Dragnslcr> tahirh- mostly only if you have obvious usernames and weak passwords
<Dragnslcr> fail2ban is a real handy utility to take care of brute-force attacks
<tahirh> is a dictionary attack a type of brute force attack?
<Dragnslcr> tahirh- yeah, usually an attacker would use a dictionary to try to go for the more likely passwords first
<tahirh> why does brute force or a dictionary attack work when normally a system would stop the attacker after 3 password attempt and lock them out?
<Dragnslcr> Because you need something else to do the lock out
<tahirh> How can a program try thousands of names and words - why does the lock out then not work after a few attempts?
<Dragnslcr> sshd won't do that by itself, and obviously there are enough servers out there that don't have a lock-out policy to make brute force attacks worth the attempt
<tahirh> so it is because the sysadmins are careless and do not implement a lock out policy on their machines?
<tahirh> that is stupid.
<Dragnslcr> Pretty much, yeah
<Dragnslcr> Especially since there are good utilities (fail2ban is probably the most popular) to do it for you
<tahirh> so Dragnslcr you just install fail2ban on a server and let it take care of things for you?
<Dragnslcr> You have to configure it a bit, but yeah
<tahirh> how can an attacker gain root status if he can only ssh in as a normal user?
<llutz> tahirh: take an ubuntu-system: no root, 1.user-passwd == root-passwd
<Dragnslcr> Plenty of ways. Could use some local privilege elevation exploit
<tahirh> llutz: so it is best practice to set up a root account as well as a normal account. But I think that is standard in Ubuntu hence sudo for privileged status?
<Dragnslcr> No, you don't usually need a root password
<tahirh> Dragnslcr: if the system is patched then is the privilege escalation unlikely?
<Dragnslcr> You should always use normal accounts and sudo
<tahirh> Dragnslcr: you don't need a root passwd because the user passwd=root-passwd?
<Dragnslcr> I would say it's best to assume that a determined attacker can find a local exploit to use if they get access, so you should do everything you can to prevent unauthorized access
<Dragnslcr> Not quite. sudo uses the user's password. There is no root password at all
<tahirh> Can I disable sudo and just use su?
<llutz> tahirh: you can
<tahirh> llutz: is that good practice?
<llutz> tahirh: i think it's not recommended here, but standard in all other linux/bsd/unices
<tahirh> But then how can I momentarily run something as root and then go back to normal user? "su passwd && command" would that work?
<llutz> "man su"
<moz44> all:hello guys, I need help with the error: dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `postdrop' in statoverride file E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2). It occurs with anything i try to install via apt-get
<tahirh> "su -c" i think from the manpage
<Dragnslcr> tahirh- sudo has become standard practice in most *nix systems
<Dragnslcr> tahirh- you run a command just by putting sudo in front of the command, e.g. "sudo nano /etc/somefile.conf"
<llutz> Dragnslcr: sudo is common but not as root-replacement
<Dragnslcr> For a desktop, always use kdesudo for KDE GUI programs
<tahirh> Dragnslcr: there are machines I log onto which don't take sudo. I have to su over ssh which is not good I think.
<Dragnslcr> tahirh- depends entirely on how the server is set up
<Dragnslcr> llutz- yeah, the root account is usually still enabled, but from my experience, using it is generally discouraged in favor of sudo
<tahirh> I would like to use su command like sudo command i.e briefly to run the command and then go back to being the normal user again.
<Dragnslcr> Obviously not everyone has switched to sudo, but I think it's a fairly steady migration
<moz44> hello guys, I need help with the error: dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `postdrop' in statoverride file E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2). Any ideas?
<Dragnslcr> tahirh- you just use sudo to run commands. You don't have to worry about going back to your normal user account afterwards
<Gerlof> hi all
<pafnow> hi
<Gerlof> how can i install flash mixrosuck silverlight  ?
<Gerlof> - sudo apt-get  ..
<Dragnslcr> !info flashplugin-installer | Gerlof
<ubottu> Gerlof: flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.22.87ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 18 kB, installed size 176 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Gerlof> ok thx
<tahirh> Dragnslcr: I can't on some machines cos it says "I am not in the sudoers file"
<llutz> Dragnslcr: i see something like "ALL=(ALL) ALL" in sudoers as a securityhole. sudo is usefull to grant limited access to _some_ commands for a smal group of users, but imho not made for general admin-usage
<pafnow> Gerlof: http://www.mono-project.com/Moonlight
<Gerlof> ok
<Dragnslcr> tahirh- then you need some other way to get root access to add yourself to the sudoers file
<tahirh> so I have to "su" to get access i.e become root
<pafnow> Gerlof: http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/
<Gerlof> sudo is good
<Gerlof> then ask for pass  >  ok
<pafnow> Gerlof: i suceeded with these two links
<Dragnslcr> llutz- if you're in a company, though, you can use sudo to give people root access without having to give them the root password, which makes things easier when people leave the company
<llutz> Dragnslcr: that's what sudo was made for
<Dragnslcr> As with everything else, there really isn't a "X is always best"
<Arv3n> who else is using kde 4.3?
<pafnow> Arv3n: me
<Dragnslcr> I would recommend using sudo all the time just because it's usually better, so it's a good habit to get into. If someone that knows what they're doing doesn't want to use it, though, I'll trust them to know what's best for their specific situation
<tahirh> Thanks guys. How can I enable sudo for people without giving away root passwd?
<Dragnslcr> tahirh- you use visudo to edit the sudoers file
<tahirh> visudo /etc/sudoers. And then I add the "user" to ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Dragnslcr> Just "visudo"
<Dragnslcr> Or "sudo visudo" if you aren't already root
<Arv3n> check out my dark desktop: http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k117/xArv3nx/snapshot2-3.jpg
<Arv3n> its funny, it only took a few minutes to come up with
<Arv3n> theming is not gnomes strong point :<
<tahirh> I did sudo visudo but got "not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<tahirh> I think I have to be su
<tahirh> But is not a risk giving users sudo powers?
<llutz> sure it is
<tahirh> So it is a no no then really :)
<tahirh> too risky
<llutz> tahirh: give only those rights, people really need to have and only to those who need
<tahirh> what if they need them but can't have them because it is too risky as they could potentially wipe everything out as there are crossmounts everywhere?
<tahirh> what would you do in that situation?
#kubuntu 2009-07-19
<Dragnslcr> tahirh- if you don't trust the user not to break anything, you shouldn't give them privileges to break anything
<llutz> tahirh: user hardly need full root-access, so limit it  to your needs
<llutz> tahirh: "man sudoers" gives you good examples how
<llutz> to do it
<tahirh> but they need root access just to install programs?
<tahirh> very difficult ...
<llutz> tahirh: users don't have to install programs outside $HOME
<Dragnslcr> tahirh- sudo has pretty fine-grained control, so you can limit what commands any given user can run
<tahirh> how?
<llutz> tahirh: "man sudoers" gives you good examples how
<tahirh> how do they install programs inside $HOME with say aptitude?
<llutz> tahirh: they cannot and they don't have to
<tahirh> llutz: please elaborate - you said they could install programs inside $HOME?
<llutz> tahirh: not-systemwide-programs
<tahirh> how can they install say "Google Earth" inside $HOME
<llutz> download that crap from google, run installer, ready
<llutz> tahirh: or: ask administrator to install it systemwide
<tahirh> so they can install programs as a normal user but not system wide. I thought the prog always asked for a passwd to install.
<Dragnslcr> apt does, because it installs the programs system-wide
<tahirh> so as long as they download it to $HOME, they can install it in $HOME?
<Dragnslcr> There may be a way to install packages to $HOME, but I'm not certain. Google probably knows, though
<tahirh> without the need for a passwd. So they just need to find a website to download the prog from then run ./ and make ...
<llutz> tahirh: lots of stuff comes as tar.gz/.run/.sh and can be installed locally.
<Dragnslcr> And it would probably be a pain to keep updated
<Dragnslcr> I think asking an admin to install it for them would be best. That way it will stay updated with the rest of the system
<tahirh> llutz: I will let them know. local as in their desktop where they have rwx permissions?
<tahirh> i have admin rights but I am new to linux!
<Dragnslcr> Are you administering desktops for users?
<tahirh> yes
<Dragnslcr> Are you getting paid for it?
<tahirh> but i am new
<tahirh> yes
<Dragnslcr> Then I'd say it would be best to have users ask you to install programs for them, that way you can keep track of what they're installing
<tahirh> Dragnslcr: okay, a hassle though wish they could have sudo rights but too dangerous
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, but look at this way. If they accidentally sudo rm the whole disk, you're the one that has to fix it
<luis_> hello i need help, there is a error than is pissing me off at the moment of turning off the pc: just at the moment off shuting off, kubuntu goes to black screen and presents this: Unable to itirate IDE devices
<luis_> i have to moe the mouse a little so it can shut down, but is annoying, because u cant let the laptop to auto turn off, can someone help me pls
<luis_> move*
<Dragnslcr> You could limit what they can run with sudo, e.g. only allow KPackageKit, but I don't know if I would trust "average" users that much
<tahirh> or sudo rm -r * the whole filesystem on the whole mounted network!
<luis_> ...
<yamishi> hi all
<pafnow> hi
<yamishi> can someone help me with some video playing issues?
<pafnow> yamishi: ask...
<Xcelon> Hello, is this a help channel for kubuntu?
<pafnow> Xcelon: yes, whatelse ?
<Xcelon> ah, good there is life here
<Xcelon> i have a question concerning a recent install of kubuntu
<Xcelon> i ran the live cd on my laptop and everything seemed to work fine, but after doing the complete install my wireless fails to see any wireless networks
<Xcelon> im not sure if it detected or installed my wireless card properly, or if there is some other problem
<Xcelon> where can i see a list of installed hardware?
<pafnow> # iwconfig
<pafnow> #lspci
<Xcelon> where is that?  more info please, im new to linux
<yamishi> pafnow: a week ago i was able to play avi videos but since my little sister uninstalled some things on my computer i cant play any video
<pafnow> Xcelon: you have to type this in a terminal
<Xcelon> ok thanks, ill try it
<pafnow> yamishi: what software do u use ?
<yamishi> pafnow: u mean player?
<pafnow> ye
<pafnow> s
<yamishi> pafnow: i've tried kplayer, dragon player and kaffeine
<pafnow> yamishi: try vlc
<pafnow> yamishi: u will need no codec
<yamishi> Pafnow: oh that one too and it just plays the sound
<Xcelon> wow, where is terminal hidden at?
<pafnow> in kubuntu its the program named konsole
<pafnow> alt+f2
<pafnow> konsole
<pafnow> enter
<pafnow> yamishi: strange behaviour...
<Xcelon> ok ty
<pafnow> yamishi: have u tried smplayer ?
<yamishi> pafnow: no
<pafnow> yamishi: maybe it could work
<yamishi> pafnow:i'll try
<pafnow> yamishi: i use it, it's the same spirit as vlc
<pafnow> but with more functionnalities
<yamishi> pafnow: ok i'm installing it now
<Xcelon> ok, iwconfig says wlan0 access point not associated, 0 link quality and signal level
<pafnow> ok
<pafnow> so your card is detected
<Xcelon> cool, so it is something else?
<pafnow> yes
<pafnow> how do u proceed for the list ?
<Xcelon> you want all the info?
<Xcelon> IEEE 802.11bg ESSID:""
<pafnow> no
<pafnow> u use kde4 ?
<Xcelon> i downloaded the latest version of kubuntu from the website, so whatever ver of KDE that is
<pafnow> ok
<pafnow> the fourth
<Xcelon> i just noticed that under the lspci t shows  my wireless card
<pafnow> so u have in the task bar an applet to connect to the networks (wifi or eth)
<pafnow> do u see it ?
<Xcelon> it shows my wireless card
<Xcelon> yes
<yamishi> pafnow: it said that the version i installed is obsolete and won't work well and didn't even played the audio
<Xcelon> i see the wlan interface tab but it says unavailable
<pafnow> yamishi: my god!
<pafnow> what a mess
<pafnow> !
<Xcelon> lol
<pafnow> Xcelon: maybe u have desactivated the wiif
<pafnow> with a switch on your computer
<yamishi> pafnow: i hate my lil sister =_=
<pafnow> or via a small button in the previous panel
<Xcelon> um i tried the key combo for activating the wireless but there is no diff
<pafnow> i have to go
<pafnow> there is a way to configure an hidden network
<pafnow> if u know the ssid of yours maybe it is a solution
<pafnow> good luck
<pafnow> ++
<Xcelon> like i said it worked fine with the live cd
<Xcelon> thanks for the help anyways
<Xcelon> im gonna try to reboot and see what that does
<Xcelon> how many of you people are afk anyways?  lol
<yamishi> i think that there are just 3 people that are not AFK
<Xcelon> haha, thats crazy
<Xcelon> they are all bots or something
<aaron_> how hard would it be to compile a new version of the intel driver?
<Xcelon> seems crazy to me that the live cd handled my wlan just fine but the full install wont
<Xcelon> no idea, sounds complicated to me :)
<aaron_> impossible complicated or hit your head against the keyboard a few times complicated?
<aaron_> 'cause I'm already at the latter stage :-(
<aaron_> actually, I'm thinking about upgrading to karmic in a few days when alpha3 comes out
<aaron_> they have newer versions there
<Xcelon> lol
<Xcelon> i may have to go back to pclinuxos, it seemed to be more user friendly
<VisCount> Anyone available for some Kubuntu help?
<hereAndThere> hello all
<hereAndThere> how do i go to the support channel for ubuntu ?
<VisCount> well if i remmeber irc
<VisCount> id say /join #ubuntu
<hereAndThere> neat :)
<hereAndThere> and how do i know what channels are there to join ? if i might be a n00b for a bit longer
<VisCount> weeeeell
<VisCount> typing /join #ubuntu will put u IN the ubuntu channel
<VisCount> But fo related channels id imagine theyd have some sort of noticr when u get there
<VisCount> This is just me guessing based on past experience, though.
<VisCount> So give it a try and have a looky
<BluesKaj> VisCount, in the server text box you do /list ubuntu to see what related chats with that name are on the server
<VisCount> there ya go HaT
<BluesKaj> err hereAndThere :)
<hereAndThere> neat :D thanks alot they seem busy over there :)
<Alumin_> I just installed Kubuntu Jaunty on a machine with two monitors...it's using both but it's displaying the same thing on both screens.  I went to the Display control panel and it shows both screens, but they're stacked on top of each other.  How can I get the system to use the monitors independently (one large desktop spanning both screens)?
<Alumin_> if it makes any difference, this is with an ATI card that only has one actual output plug, and some kind of splitter cable connected to it that the monitors actually connect to
<darthanubis> Alumin_: good lucky with that. Get a real video card, and I'm not trying to insult you.
<darthanubis> !info xandr
<ubottu> Package xandr does not exist in jaunty
<Alumin_> darthanubis: I know, it's cool...trust me, if it'd been up to me, there'd be NVIDIA hardware in this box...it's a work machine
<Alumin_> !info xrandr
<ubottu> Package xrandr does not exist in jaunty
<darthanubis> Alumin_: if it had been Nvidia you probably would not have needed any help:)
<afeijo> what do you guys use to mount a iso file?
<darthanubis> afeijo: a right-click
<Alumin_> darthanubis: nope, my previous box with a GeForce worked OOTB
<afeijo> darthanubis: hehe, well mine isnt working, some problem with my Archieve Mounter, what is that prog name to me try reinstall thru apt-get ?
<Alumin_> afeijo: mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /mnt/point
<darthanubis> afeijo: have you installed ubuntu/kubuntu restricted packages?
<Alumin_> darthanubis: the strange part is, it sees and can address both screens
<afeijo> yes
<Alumin_> like, if I set the "desktop rotation" on one of the screens, I can rotate them independently
<darthanubis> because you should be able to just click the iso and it will mount automagically
<Alumin_> and I can configure the refresh rates independently, although that's a bit of a non-issue since they're identical hehe
<afeijo> Alumin_: sweet, that command worked :)
<Alumin_> also...the graphical representation of the screens, I can see the text "DVI-0" _below" the "DVI-1"
<Alumin_> afeijo: yeah, that's the "by hand" way...it's a lot nicer to use the auto-mounting features, but in a pinch that'll work
<Alumin_> don't forget to umount it once you're done, HAL won't because it won't find it in its list since it didn't mount it
<darthanubis> Alumin_: peruse the monitor applciation, in systemsettings
<afeijo> unmounted
<Alumin_> "monitor" is different from "display"?
<Alumin_> thanks, I'll take another look
<Guest66124> how to upgrade without formatting
<afeijo> Guest66124: update-manager
<amit_> its not working
<panos4ever> hi everybody :P
<afeijo> why apt-get install vbox 2.1.4 and not the last 3.0.2 ?
<panos4ever> write
<panos4ever> type
<panos4ever> sudo apt-get ypdate
<panos4ever> update*
<panos4ever> then try again
<afeijo> mine is updated, but I will try :)
<panos4ever> u never know
<Pici> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<panos4ever> try it
<Pici> 3.0.x is not in the repos.
<afeijo> when ff3.5 will be available?
<Pici> now
<Pici> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<afeijo> oh :D
<afeijo> I have to remove the version 3 ?
<panos4ever> guys tell me a good computer movie
<afeijo> panos4ever: matrix :p
<panos4ever> lol
<afeijo> panos4ever: that one with Angelina Jolie, not a good movie but she made it worthy
<panos4ever> it was good
<panos4ever> hackers
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<panos4ever> anyway
<afeijo> sorry Pici
<sheldon> Hi everyone. I just installed Kubuntu 9.04 64 bit. I was just wondering, are there any 64 bit web browsers for Kubuntu besides Konqueror? Is there a 32 bit compatability mode, like in (sorry) Windoze?
<panos4ever> yes u can try opera
<panos4ever> or firefox
<sheldon> I tried firefox, but it wouldn't work. I'll check Opera
<panos4ever> backtrack 4 is based on debian right?
<panos4ever> the upcoming
<sheldon> Also, when I try to use Kpackagekit to search for available software packages, nothing comes up for any of my searches.
<sheldon> Is there a reason for this?
<sheldon> I checked all my repositories already
<panos4ever> check the sources
<afeijo> shiretoko ??
<panos4ever> we are so many here and only a few answer lol
<afeijo> panos4ever: do you need a hug?? LOL
<panos4ever> lol
<panos4ever> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<afeijo> HAHAHA
<panos4ever> afeijo how long have u been using linux?a week?
<afeijo> panos4ever: years
<panos4ever> u dont seem
<afeijo> really? why?
<afeijo> panos4ever: or it is because my bad engly? :)
<panos4ever> !ot
<Serpardum> Umm.. I'm working with some files I downloaded to make a big plain text dictionary.  I got a bunch of them like american-words.10, .20, etc..
<Serpardum> I tried this:
<Serpardum> im@Jim-Kubuntu:/media/EDrive/Dict/final$ cp amer* dict
<Serpardum> and kubuntu comes back with:
<Serpardum> cp: target `dict' is not a directory
<Serpardum> ??? How does kubuntu know it's a dictionry I'm working with, and why does it care?
<hereAndThere> how do you know the model of the gfx card ?
<Serpardum> in windows it's easy, debug, dump c000:0
<hereAndThere> but i'm on ubuntu
<hereAndThere> :s
<Serpardum> yeah, not sure how to look at raw bios in kubuntu
<Rhetorik> Wondering if someone can help me. I have a Dell Inspiron 1525 laptop, and I just installed the newest kubuntu. My problem is that I have no sound at all
<DaskreeCH> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Rhetorik> I see nothing called "sound system" under system settings
<Rhetorik> I see nothing called "sound system" under system settings
<Rhetorik> err :/
<DaskreeCH> try Multimedia
<Rhetorik> nope
<DaskreeCH> Serpardum: try a hexeditor
<DaskreeCH> Rhetorik: open Kmix and make sure that things are not muted
<Rhetorik> Already did, mute is off on everything
<Rhetorik> and everything is maxed
<DaskreeCH> OK What sound card do you have ?
<Rhetorik> It says Intel Corporation 82801H HD Audio Controller
<Rhetorik> ICH8 family
<Serpardum> DaskreeCH: I wasn't the one who needed that information, but thanks for the suggestion
<DaskreeCH> Serpardum: Ah ok re reading convo
<DaskreeCH> hereAndThere: try sudo lshw -C Video
<Rhetorik> Apparently kubuntu has a problem with this specific audio device?
<DaskreeCH> Rhetorik: Perhaps
<Rhetorik> lame
<DaskreeCH> indeed but lets attack the problem can you run speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6 -l1 -twav
<Rhetorik> I did
<Rhetorik> got a bunch of stuff
<Rhetorik> all gibberish to me pretty much
<Alumin_> is it possible to configure KPackageKit to use a local mirror instead of one of the predefined ones?
<Rhetorik> The sound doesn't work properly with current Linux distributions. You will need to manually install the latest development ALSA modules (at least version 1.0.16rc2) for full sound support.
<Rhetorik> from linlap.com
<Rhetorik> Ok, how would I go about doing that
<Rhetorik> Sorry if I sound like an idiot but this is kinda annoying
<happy> can someone help me? I am using the latest version of kubuntu and can not figure out how to use my mp3 player.
<happy> it has in the past always looked like a usb flash drive, but my computer does not see it
<pushrax> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Arv3n> Hello.
<Arv3n> I'm thinking about installing Windows again, can anyone describe to me the basic process of doing this?
<aaron_> Arv3n: put a Windows disc in and restart your computer. There will be on screen prompts for you to follow
<aaron_> if you're trying to dual-boot, though, the only way I know to do it is to install windows, then linux, since the windows install tends to get rid of any other operating systems
<Arv3n> Exactly.
<Arv3n> I am trying to dual boot.
<Arv3n> im trying to stay as "legal" as possible in this Kubuntu install.
<Serpardum> Arv3n: do you hav emore than one partion/disk?
<Arv3n> only one partition.
<Arv3n> well, two.. i went with the default "Erase everything"
<Serpardum> well, then you can only install 1 os unless you go with a virtual machine
<Serpardum> how big is your disk?
<Arv3n> well i only need it for a game
<Arv3n> 500gb
<Serpardum> try wine
<Arv3n> and this game works in virtualbox
<Serpardum> wine runs some games well
<Arv3n> wine doesn't work, im trying to run maplestory
<Serpardum> ahh
<Arv3n> it has hackshield now
<Serpardum> won't hackshield work with virtualbox?
<Arv3n> but.. it works in virtualbox until 5-6 minutes after running it gives me a hacking execution tool detected
<Serpardum> hmm...
<Arv3n> maplestory runs very fast in virtualbox
<Arv3n> better than vmware, but the problem with vmware is i have to get workstation which is $100+ i think
<Serpardum> have you tried the latest version of virtualbox
<Arv3n> Yes.
<Arv3n> 3.0.2
<Serpardum> 3.0.2beta I believe
<Arv3n> no i thought it was stable
<Serpardum> is it now?
<Arv3n> but that doesn't matter, yes that's what I'm running.
<Arv3n> i just installed it today, whatever the latest is. :>
<Serpardum> I don't know if I'd isntall windows for just 1 game.  I run a few windows games .
<Arv3n> i dont want to
<Serpardum> I run kubuntu in virutalbox
<Arv3n> but im addicted to ms.. since beta
<DaskreeCH> Rhetorik: Hi  Got help?
<Serpardum> well, 50gb should be enough to install windows and maplestory, no?
<Arv3n> 500gb.
<DaskreeCH> Arv3n: As Legal as possible ?
<Serpardum> yes, which is your total
<Arv3n> you said 50gb >: |
<Serpardum> I'm thinking you coudl make a smaller partition just to isntall windows to, 50gb
<Arv3n> DaskreeCH, yeah.. i bought my codecs this time :)
<Arv3n> $25.
<Serpardum> I'm not sure how much windows and maplestory take up
<Arv3n> no illegal software, music, videos, etc on this computer
<Arv3n> Serpardum, I was running everything on a 20gb virtualbox partition
<Arv3n> plenty of space left
<Serpardum> okay, so make a 20gb partition for windows
<DaskreeCH> Arv3n: congrats
<Arv3n> but if im gonna install xp i might as well install ALL my games on it, rite.
<Arv3n> uc wut i did thar
<DaskreeCH> Rhetorik: Sorry for the delay. Ask for help in #alsa they have a pretty good knowldege of soudcard issues
<HowardTheDuck> hey.   how would i make kubuntu able to go in fullscreen running it as a guest os in Virtualbox?
<Arv3n> Unless somebody knows of a good rpg/mmorpg that runs in wine, crossover, or natively
<Arv3n> just something to keep me busy.
<Arv3n> really the only reason i play maplestory.
<DaskreeCH> Arv3n: #gametome And happypenguin.org
<DaskreeCH> There are quite a few
<Arv3n> Thx.
<HowardTheDuck> Host OS is Ubuntu 9.04
<DaskreeCH> Stendethal and The mana world are two
<DaskreeCH> HowardTheDuck: ComandKey+F
<HowardTheDuck> yeah it's still a small box with a low rez
<HowardTheDuck> looking for the option in KDE that will let me change resolution atm
<HowardTheDuck> damn 800x600 max?  no wonder.  had this same problem in KDE running my slackware virtualbox
<DaskreeCH> When I instaleld Windows that was the max res as well
<DaskreeCH> ask in #vbox
<HowardTheDuck> thanks
<harolddong> is there a gui yet for linking activities with workspaces in kde 4.3?
<harolddong> nevermind.found it
<apparle> hello guys
<MushroomKingdom> Hey
<apparle> I am trying to install GNU Blow It http://sourceforge.net/projects/gbi/
<apparle> when I run ./configure
<apparle> I get this error:
<apparle> checking for intltool >= 0.35.0... awk: cannot open ./intltool-update.in (No such file or directory) awk: cannot open ./intltool-update.in (No such file or directory)  found ./configure: line 7926: test: : integer expression expected configure: error: Your intltool is too old.  You need intltool 0.35.0 or later.
<MushroomKingdom> Hm
<MushroomKingdom> Mebbe check the repositories for the app you want, or check for your intltool and update it
<avihay> !info intltool
<ubottu> intltool (source: intltool): Utility scripts for internationalizing XML. In component main, is optional. Version 0.40.6-1 (jaunty), package size 60 kB, installed size 236 kB
<MushroomKingdom> Yeah
<avihay> ubottu knows best
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knows best
<apparle> and when I run sudo apt-get install intltool
<apparle> ap@console:~/gbigui-0.1$ sudo apt-get install intltool Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done intltool is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 115 not upgraded. ap@console:~/gbigui-0.1$
<avihay> so modest ubottu is
<MushroomKingdom> Weird.
<joey__> shut up avihay
<DaskreeCH> hi MushroomKingdom
<MushroomKingdom> Uh, usually theres a readme file that comes with source code, I'd check that. Never had to compile any code
<MushroomKingdom> Hey!! Dask
<MushroomKingdom> I got it fixed
<DaskreeCH> \o/
<DaskreeCH> joey__: Be nice
<MushroomKingdom> it was an error with allowances. I moved my entire folder over to another folder, logged in and moved my main stuff back and reconfigured my desktop
<joey__> ok that 's ok
<stephen> achtung!
<aaron_> apparle: have you run apt-get update lately?
<apparle> yes
<apparle> 2min ago
<Guest64363> Umm how do i get a .bin file running on this?
<aaron_> sorry, then :-)
<Guest64363> Download a x64 java for my kubuntu
<Guest64363> And im not sure how to apply it =P
<MushroomKingdom> DaskreeCH : Something in my .kde folder screwed up
<DaskreeCH> apparle: I  assume there is a file called intltool-update.in in the directory ?
<DaskreeCH> MushroomKingdom: Yeah so it seems
<Guest64363> gents?
<DaskreeCH> Guest64363: It should have a readme that will tell you
<Guest64363> Well its just a .bin file
<Guest64363> its one thing only
<avihay> try: intltoolize --version
<apparle> DaskreeCH: in which directory
<DaskreeCH> Guest64363: On the site you got it from
<DaskreeCH> apparle: which ever directory you are in when you get that error
<apparle> avihay: intltoolize (GNU intltool) 0.40.6
<sheldon> Does anyone know how I can change my screen resolution from the console. After I shut down ioquake3, my screen resolution changed, and I can't change it back using the gui tool.
<Guest64363> Seems like its telling me to do something 32-bitters would do
<Guest64363> for my 64-bit issue
<avihay> so the config script is wrong?
<apparle> DaskreeCH: no there is not such file
<Guest64363> um..
<Guest64363> Anyone can answer this
<Guest64363> x86_64 Kubuntu. Do i want to download the x64 Linux java or the x64 RPM?
<DaskreeCH> sheldon: xrandr -r0 I thnk
<DaskreeCH> apparle: That would be a problem eh? :)
<aaron_> Guest64363: not the rpm. There are java packages you can install from kpackagekit that seem to work just fine
<Guest64363> oh yeah repository..
<DaskreeCH> aaron_: 64 bit?
<Guest64363> I always forget
<avihay> sheldon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=454517
<DaskreeCH> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<aaron_> DaskreeCH: I'm using it right now on 64biy
<aaron_> bit*
 * DaskreeCH flashes Thumbs up
<Guest64363> In that case
<Guest64363> Which one would i search for in the rep?
<aaron_> it compiled the sesame2 backend, anyway, which is java based
<apparle> DaskreeCH: what should I do now
<DaskreeCH> apparle: Read the documentation of whatever you are installing
<Guest64363> the repository has zilch-o results on anything java
<Guest64363> Does it matter if i download stuff for Ubuntu when im on Kubuntu?
<aaron_> Guest64363: I forget the name of the package itself. openjdk, maybe?
<aaron_> maybe it had sun in the name...
<DaskreeCH> Guest64363: See Ubott's statement above
<DaskreeCH> Ubottu
<Guest64363> reading thru
<Guest64363> Kinda tlaks a lot of crap lol.
<Guest64363> talks*
<Guest64363> ahh.. it hink i got something
<Guest64363> gonna wing it  X) Hopefully it doesnt blow up on me like playonlinux did
<DaskreeCH> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubottu> sun-java6-jre (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-14-0ubuntu1.9.04 (jaunty), package size 6270 kB, installed size 14360 kB
<sheldon> DaskreeCH and avihay: Thanks...that helped. It's back to normal now
<avihay> there is also a taskbar utility like windows's quikres
<apparle> DaskreeCH: there is no documentation available............
<DaskreeCH> apparle: There is no README or INSTALL file in the directory ?
<apparle> yes there is
<Guest64363> Wish i wasnt so Linux-retarded. maybe then this would appear English to me XD
<apparle> but didn't find anything that i understood
<apparle> DaskreeCH: will you please check and tell me
<DaskreeCH> pastebin them then
<Guest64363> umm
<Guest64363> since im on kubuntu
<apparle> DaskreeCH: this is readme http://paste.ubuntu.com/221630/
<Guest64363>  sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin  <--  thats the example on the guide im using
<Guest64363> jre-6u14-linux-x64.bin  <-- this is my file for Java
<Guest64363> do i just replace the sun-java5 bit with my file's name or..
<apparle> DaskreeCH: this is install file http://paste.ubuntu.com/221631/
<DaskreeCH> apparle: Bleah. thats the generic install instructions that comes with the make tool
<DaskreeCH> ok so you go to the directory and type ./config and it complains ?
<apparle> DaskreeCH: actually I type ./configure and it complains
<DaskreeCH> Sorry yes configure :)
<avihay> say, how can I tell if my intel gfx card driver is useing exa or uxa?  xorg looks like this: Section "Device"         Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<avihay> EndSection
<DaskreeCH> add in one or the other
<Guest64363> what was i doing...
<DaskreeCH> installing Java
<DaskreeCH> apparle: can You pastebin all the output?
<apparle> yes
<apparle> DaskreeCH: http://paste.ubuntu.com/221636/
<DaskreeCH> apparle: pastebin lines 7000-8550 of the configure script
<apparle> DaskreeCH: http://paste.ubuntu.com/221642/
<DaskreeCH> apparle: Hmm can you tell me what locate intltool-update.in says?
<Guest64363> I CANNAE DOOOOOO IT!!!
<apparle> DaskreeCH: I don't understand
<Guest64363> you're probably doing something crazy
<Guest64363> I cant even pull off installing 64-bit java x_X
<DaskreeCH> type locate intltool-update.in
<DaskreeCH> Let me know what that says
<apparle> DaskreeCH: I didn't understand what you said about loctation of intltool-update.in
<Captain_Haddock> apparle: type  locate intltool-update.in in a Konsole
<Captain_Haddock> and paste results in a pastebin
<Captain_Haddock> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Guest64363> umm
<Guest64363> how do i accept the java licence agreement?
<DaskreeCH> Tab
<Guest64363> ahh danke
<Guest64363> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<Guest64363> i just went with the example command
<Guest64363> seems to be working
<Guest64363> hopefully updating wont be such a hassle lol
<apparle> I get this /home/ap/g2ipmsg-0.9.6/intltool-update.in
<Captain_Haddock> Guest64363: it's java6 now
<Guest64363> >_>
<Guest64363> mmkay..
<Guest64363> when this finishes
<Guest64363> how doth i update :D
<FloodBotK1> Guest64363: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Captain_Haddock> Guest64363: type in one line... we don't necessarily want to see how your thought process works :)
<Guest64363> I try to but hey
<Guest64363> Old habits die hard.
<apparle> DaskreeCH: what should I do
<DaskreeCH> apparle: What's in that file?
<digmore> have a question, IRC is working, but other browsers are not able to load webpages. Cannot ping either. Why?
<apparle> DaskreeCH: Inside intltool-update.in?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/221648/
<DaskreeCH> o_o
<DaskreeCH> apparle: ok first thing open that and replace VERSION = with your version number
<apparle> DaskreeCH: but that file is not present in the package which I want to install but another pacakge
<DaskreeCH> which file?
<Guest64363> omg
<Guest64363> linuxxxxxxxxxx
<apparle> DaskreeCH: intltool-update.in is not present in the source which I am compiling but is present in another software source which I already have installed
<DaskreeCH> apparle: copy it to yours
<apparle> DaskreeCH: ok
<DaskreeCH> then try :)
<apparle> DaskreeCH: what abt changing version and anything else in the file
<DaskreeCH> apparle: try it without near as I can guess it should set itself but I can't figure out exactly where it does that. If not we can just set it
<apparle> DaskreeCH: Now its generating error related to other intltool files.
<apparle> DaskreeCH: I downloaded http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/intltool-Download-20784.html
<apparle> DaskreeCH: should I use all the missing files from this package
<DaskreeCH> apparle: If you can
<apparle> DaskreeCH: I'll try
<apparle> DaskreeCH: this is error of make http://paste.ubuntu.com/221661/
<raimonda> lit
<DaskreeCH> apparle: That's pretty serious
<apparle> DaskreeCH: what to do??
<DaskreeCH> apparle: at this point if you aren't a programmer I'd copy the pastebin errors from  the ./configure and the make and mail them to the project. They are still pretty young so they likely haven't got somethings sorted out
<apparle> ok
<DaskreeCH> You can fix them yourself but it's a lot easier if you are a programmer. IF you aren't this is a good way to give back to the project it helps them get better
<DaskreeCH> ask for an update as soon as they have it fixed normally they will give you a new unreleased package with ixes
<DaskreeCH> fixes
<tsimpson> apparle: what's wrong with the intltool package in ubuntu?
<apparle> tsimpson: I don't know
<tsimpson> then there's no need to compile it, try the package
<neptunepink> I've got a problem with blender. Portions of the 3D view do not draw correctly, and most of the icons are missing. Does anyone have any clue as to the general direction of fixing this? amd64, intel onboard vga, jaunty, no kwin effects.
<xircx> sup all
<apparle> tsimpson: I already have install the pacakge from repo
<apparle> tsimpson: I think there is a fault with the package
<DaskreeCH> tsimpson: Not compiling initltool
<apparle> tsimpson: I mean there is a fault with gbigui packge which I am compiling
<DaskreeCH> neptunepink: Intel drivers have been very bad for the Jaunty cycle. until about amonth and ahalf before release they were causing computers to not boot and other random madness
<neda> hi, I want to have same keyboard shortcuts as gnome's in kde.  is there any solution?
<DaskreeCH> neda: set your keyboard shortcuts in KDE to the same ones as Gnome
<apparle> guys have there been any considerable development regarding ATI legacy cards
<neda> DaskreeCH: how?
<neda> DaskreeCH: you mean manually?
<DaskreeCH> neda: Sure
<neda> isn't there a better solution? it is a waste of time DaskreeCH
<DaskreeCH> I'm not sure what kind of solution you are looking for
<neda> I am looking for a checkbox to tick it.! :D
<DaskreeCH> That would be an enormous dialog sheet
<apparle> neda: goto system settings> keyborad and mouse> global keyboard shortcuts> import scheme and then see if you can find any of the schemes form drop down list
<neda> thx apparle. very good advice... but there are all schemes ... windows, mac, etc. there is no gnome :(
<apparle> search for gnome scheme on internet and download it and apply it
<apparle> neda: but I don't think you will find it easily
<apparle> bye guys
<ganesh> hi
<DaskreeCH> hi sebr
<DaskreeCH> has anyone used Webshell?
<yamishi> hi all
<yamishi> i have a little problem
<yamishi> a week ago i was able to watch videos
<yamishi> but since my lil sister used my computer i can't watch any video
<yamishi> i have tried the kaffeine player
<yamishi> dragon player
<yamishi> vlc
<yamishi> and mplayer
<yamishi> the only one that lets me see videos is the mplayer
<yamishi> but from konsole
<yamishi> i mean
<yamishi> i need to type mplayer -vo x11 /path
<yamishi> it won't work from the menu
<yamishi> anyone?
<DaskreeCH> yamishi: how little ?
<yamishi> DaskreeCH:???
<DaskreeCH> Your sister. How young is she?
<yamishi> ah
<DaskreeCH> infant teenager ?
<yamishi> about 10 years old
<DaskreeCH> Hmm
<DaskreeCH> does she have her own account?
<yamishi> eh no...
<DaskreeCH> She probably should at that age :)
<DaskreeCH> Would she mess around in the konsole ?
<yamishi> no
<DaskreeCH> ok open dragon et al from the command line
<yamishi> she just knows how to use the windows live messenger
<yamishi> ok
<yamishi> umm
<yamishi> see
<yamishi> http://pastebin.com/d32e2bef3
<yamishi> DaskreeCH: you there?
<DaskreeCH> Play a file and see what it says
<yamishi> that on the link
<DaskreeCH> This is a file that used to work I guess?
<yamishi> yes
<yamishi> and it works with mplayer -vo x11 /path
<yamishi> but not opening any player and then opening the file
<yamishi> oh
<yamishi> and also if i want to open the mplayer in the graphical menu it crashes
<DaskreeCH> with what error?
<yamishi> well it just closes the window
<yamishi> it doesn't shows the "normal" crash windowd when an applications crashes
<yamishi> and when opening a file
<yamishi> it just plays the audio
<yamishi> yamishi@atarashi-fantasy:~$ dragon "/home/yamishi/Música/Green Day - 21st Century Breakdown/Green Day - Know Your Enemy [2009][SkidVid]_XviD.avi"
<yamishi> [mpeg4 @ 0x9474690]Invalid and inefficient vfw-avi packed B frames detected
<yamishi> [mpeg4 @ 0x9474690]frame skip 8
<yamishi> if you wanna see it by yourself just tell me and i'll let you connect to my computer with VNC
<yamishi> DaskreeCH: any idea?
<DaskreeCH> yamishi: reinstall your codecs I would guess
<yamishi> umm
<yamishi> ok
<yamishi> but
<yamishi> what codecs?
<yamishi> i mean the name of the packages
<DaskreeCH> sudo apt-get remove libxine1-ffmpeg --purge && sudo apt-get autoremove --purge && sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<yamishi> DaskreeCH: the same
<yamishi> DaskreeCH: heeeeeelp
<DaskreeCH> yamishi: Sorry backagain
<DaskreeCH> happens with all files?
<yamishi> yeah
<angelo_> ?
<DaskreeCH> Can you grab a ogg video file and see if it happens
<yamishi> umm i don't havy any in that format
<yamishi> umm
<yamishi> well
<yamishi> do you have the KRDC installed?
<angelo_> no
<yamishi> or any VNC client?
<mirash> how can I take internet in kubuntu?
<mirash> i need pppoe
<yamishi> mirash: search in the repositories
<mirash> i hav just installed kubuntu9.04
<mirash> how
<yamishi> k-->System-->adept
<yamishi> system is inside applications
<DaskreeCH> !ppoe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppoe
<DaskreeCH> !pppoe
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<yamishi> DaskreeCH: do you have the KRDC installed?
<yamishi> DaskreeCH: or any VMC client
<DaskreeCH> yamishi: Hold on
<yamishi> DaskreeCH: oh ok jeje sorry
<DaskreeCH> http://nya-doxa.se/elvis/gsoc-content-heights.ogv
<DaskreeCH> try that file
<yamishi> ok
<yamishi> with dragon or mplayer?
<yamishi> DaskreeCH: the same: black screen and the sound of the video
<yamishi> DaskreeCH: the same
<DaskreeCH> Hmm
<DaskreeCH> grrr
<DaskreeCH> yamishi: Same error of BFrames?
<yamishi> DaskreeCH: yes
<yamishi> DaskreeCH: but it world with mplayer -vo x11 /path
<yamishi> DaskreeCH: look http://pastebin.com/d37854253
<yamishi> DaskreeCH: any idea?
<mirash1> i started pppoe in shell and when i type plog, it shows local and remote i p addresses. but i cant browse. browser cant load anything
<mirash1> browser shows: Unknown Host
<mirash1> in taskbar, it shows eth0 not connected
<yamishi> DaskreeCH: you there
<DaskreeCH> yamishi: It seems to be a knee jerk reaction from ffmpeg
<yamishi> mirash1: i don't have any idea
<DaskreeCH> mirash1: Maybe your hosts isn't correct?
<DaskreeCH> what is your /etc/resolv.conf pointing to?
<yamishi> DaskreeCH and what means that?
<DaskreeCH> yamishi: means jin #ffmpeg and see if they have better knowledge than I :)
<yamishi> DaskreeCH: thanks for all your help but i'll do it tomorrow it's already 3:25 and i nned to sleep a little since i need to wakeup at 5:30 to take a shower and go out
<yamishi> jeje
<yamishi> DaskreeCH: thanks
<DaskreeCH> 03:26 here :)
<yamishi> yeah XD
<yamishi> but i haven't sleeped in about two or three days i need to sleep a little XD
<yamishi> oh and sorry if my english is not the best
<yamishi> jeje
<DaskreeCH> It's fine :)
<DaskreeCH> at least  you have a workaround for the issue
<yamishi> yeah
<yamishi> thanks
<yamishi> you really helped
<yamishi> DaskreeCH:see ya DaskreeCH
<sgrover> any php coders out there? apt-get install phpunit installs version 3.2.16.  It has a bug where the bootstrap file is not loaded.  How do I get a more up to date version of phpunit?
<sgrover> (on kubuntu Jaunty, of course)
<DaskreeCH> sgrover: PPA ?
<sgrover> ppa?  dunno what you mean by that.  Pear?  Not installed.. (apparently)
<DaskreeCH> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<sgrover> hmm... seems overly complex to achieve my target of creating unit tests...  But thanks for the link, I'll check it out.
<DaskreeCH> sgrover: you don't need to do your own if someone else has a phpunit PPA you can just use their packages
<sgrover> DaskreeCH: thanks.  Haven't seen one yet (but not sure if I'm searching Launchpad correctly).
<DaskreeCH> sgrover: honestly I just search google the package I want and PPA
<skierpage> Running Kubuntu 9.04, I inserted a DVD and can't examine it, though Dolphin shows its volume name.
<sgrover> But, I did get 3.3.17 installed - by doing it the non-apt way... :)  (basically by following the instructions for installing PHPUnit, but that needed php-pear installed and updated.)
<DaskreeCH> skierpage: What's on the DVD ?
<DaskreeCH> sgrover: That works as well you just have to manage it yourself
<skierpage> It's a movie.  So I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs#Ubuntu%209.04%20%28i386,%20amd64%29 and installed libdvdread4.  Still no player.
<EricInBNE> running multimon setup, when I start eclipe it starts on the wrong monitor. Even when I have it set correctly in Application setttings in the Window Manager
<sgrover> true, but was hoping to avoid that... oh well, nothing new for me really.. :)  Thanks for the moral support!
<EricInBNE> anything I can do?
<skierpage> Should I install VLC or Kaffeine?  VLC is at 1.0 but KPackageKit only has 0.99. ??!
<skierpage> Progress... you have to quit and restart Dolphin to see the contents of a DVD after installing libdvdread4.
<DaskreeCH> skierpage: Try VLC
<DaskreeCH> skierpage: :-) of course you do
<skierpage> DaskreeCH Thanks.  I see http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html wants me to add another PPA to get 1.0... Is there some reason the default KPackageKit has an out-of-date version of VLC?
<DaskreeCH> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<sgrover> you'll never find the absolute latest in the default repositories - unless the absolute latest has been the ONLY version for more than a few months....
<bigbrovar> .
<bigbrovar> hi guys am new to kubuntu (being an ubuntu users) i cant seem to find a way to make bluetooth work :-(
<bigbrovar> is it just me or is this a known bug
<skierpage> DaskreeCH + sgrover, thanks for the explanation.  It's odd though; AmaroK or VLC proudly announce the *released* new version, but Kubuntu doesn't offer it.  Obviously I don't expect development versions from the normal repositories.
<DaskreeCH> Kubuntu normally has the latest Amarok
<sgrover> *released* versions take time to be considered "stable"
<sgrover> Or more to the point, it takes time for someone to notice/create a package for it.. :)
<skierpage> sgrover, good point.  But the problem with running an old version is if you find a problem the devs immediately ask you to try to reproduce on something more recent 8-/
<sgrover> yep.  Cuz the bugs are usually already fixed.
<bigbrovar> hi guys am new to kubuntu (being an ubuntu users) i cant seem to find a way to make bluetooth work :-(
<sgrover> I just ran into that myself.  The version of a package installed by Jaunty is more than a few generations older than the current stable version.  So the bug I ran into was already addressed.
<sgrover> SOOOOOO, I had to find a way to upgrade the version.  But this usually breaks some things - like that package is no longer auto-updated by Apt...
<sgrover> If you need the cutting edge stuff, then you should be looking at a source based distribution, but that's not as "friendly" to the general public.
<bigbrovar> i guys i just want to know if bluetooth works on jaunty kubuntu .. so i know its not just my system .. am about to install blueman on my kubuntu with i really wouldnt want to do unless my bluetooth problem is a known issue
<skierpage> bigbrovar , I don't have Bluetooth on my PC but I notice my pretty default Kubuntu 9.04 install has kdebluetooth and bluez packages installed according to KPackageKit.  Do you have those installed?
<bigbrovar> skierpage: i have those installed ..
<bigbrovar> skierpage: i guess i will have to install gnome blueman then
<DaskreeCH> hi bigbrovar you posted on the Kubuntu forums didn't you?
<skierpage> bigbrovar, running kbluetooth4-devicemanager and/or kbluetooth4-inputwizard doesn't  help you out?
<bigbrovar> skierpage: hope .. reading about it now it seems bluez upgrade in jaunty completely broke the bluetooth stack for kubuntu
<bigbrovar> skierpage: the only solution is install a gnome bluetooth app :-(
<bigbrovar> skierpage: everytime i try to send a file to my device via bluetooth using the kubuntu bluetooth tool i get this org.openobex.Error.NotFound
<skierpage> DascreeCH, vlc 1.0.0-1 wants to install 40 other packages, only two of which I already have installed!  Hmmm
<metellius> are there any debug packages available for the experimental rc2 packages?
<dd0012> what dose it òean this word °bug°
<dd0012> what dose it òean this word °bug°
<dd0012> what dose it òean this word °bug°
<podstavsky> what does it mean?
<dd0012> ya
<Mamarok> dd0012: it's an error in the program
<Mamarok> metellius: the debug packages are marked -dbg, those should all be available
<dd0012>  i can fix ithow
<bernardlychan> does anyone know how to change the kde splash screen?
<bernardlychan> i have a theme but don't know how to apply
<Mamarok> dd0012: if you are a coder you can look at the source code, else you will have to wait till a developer fixes it
<Mamarok> bernardlychan: in the system settings, advanced tab
<bernardlychan> thanks mamarok
<Mamarok> bernardlychan: yaw :)
<bernardlychan> then what do i do? (soz, am n00b)
<bernardlychan> desktop theme details?
<Mamarok> no, you have to go to the advanced tab of the system settings first
<Mamarok> then choose the option 'Login Manager'
<bernardlychan> ?
<bernardlychan> i don't see it...
<Mamarok> bernardlychan: which Kubuntu are you using?
<bernardlychan> the latest
<Mamarok> 9.04 then?
<bernardlychan> o actually... i have ubuntu with kde
<Mamarok> bernardlychan: you must have admin rights to change the kde splash
<bernardlychan> how do i do this (thanks for this btw)
<Mamarok> bernardlychan: be aware that this can break things, so be careful
<Mamarok> where did you get that theme from?
<bernardlychan> kde-look.org
<bernardlychan> so how do i change permissions mamarok?
<Mamarok> bernardlychan: which theme is it? You should only install it from the system settings normally
<Mamarok> bernardlychan: go to a konsole, then type 'kdesudo systemsettings', without the '
<bernardlychan> the circuit Bluz theme. only for desktop
<podstavsky> Mamarok: I'm watching your helping tips and must say congratulatios for the knowledge :)
<bernardlychan> i mean, only for login
<bernardlychan> k, thanks mamrok
<Mamarok> podstavsky: thx :)
<Mamarok> podstavsky: I was a beginner once, too, though :)
<bernardlychan> hey mamarok
<bernardlychan> i'm getting this
<bernardlychan> Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken." "
<FloodBotK2> bernardlychan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bernardlychan> o it's ok now... dw
<bernardlychan> thanks mamarok
<Mamarok> bernardlychan: well, you might have to update your kde version, there is a newer one with bugfixes, see the topic, 4.2.4
<bernardlychan> ok
<bernardlychan> thanks
<bernardlychan> mamarok: where do i go now?
<Mamarok> bernardlychan: where are you?
<bernardlychan> in login manager
<Mamarok> well, see the buttons at the bottom?
<bernardlychan> yea
<Mamarok> install new theme
<bernardlychan> i tried to install a .rc file
<bernardlychan> doesn't work?
<podstavsky> Mamarok: everyone was a beginner :) but not everyone can transfer the knowledge :) I'm admiring also people helping other people in sometimes very very simple problems
<Mamarok> bernardlychan: it's easier to install from the login manager settings, with the button "Get new themes"
<bernardlychan> yea
<bernardlychan> then i've browsed and selected my theme
<Mamarok> podstavsky: I was a teacher at some point in my life :)
<bernardlychan> and it says that it is not valid
<Mamarok> bernardlychan: well, not all themes work, let me see...
<podstavsky> Mamarok: "my nose" is not bad as I thought :D
<Mamarok> bernardlychan: that is not a splash screen, but a KDM theme
<Mamarok> you were talking about a splash theme
<bernardlychan> yea, how do i install a splash screen?
<Mamarok> that is not a splash theme, read what I said, it is a KDM theme
<bernardlychan> i know. but i would like to install a splash theme, not a KDM theme.
<Mamarok> ok, moment
<bernardlychan> thanks
<Mamarok> bernardlychan: the same way I just told you, but not all proposed splash screens do work
<bernardlychan> what do u mean?
<Mamarok> bernardlychan: well, applications, screens, etc on kde-apps.org and kde-look.org are third party, so sometimes things don't work and you will have to talk to the developer there
<bernardlychan> ok
<bernardlychan> thanks so much
<bernardlychan> one last question....
<Mamarok> bernardlychan: the splash screen is in the first tab of the system settings, you do not need sudo rights for that
<bernardlychan> how do i install a .desktop theme?
<Mamarok> in 'Apperance'
<bernardlychan> thanks
<Mamarok> bernardlychan: go to the desktop, right click and choose desktop settings
<Mamarok> bernardlychan: appearance was for the splash screen
<bernardlychan> o ok
<dd0012> is bug workink like virus
<was> Wenas
<dd0012> is bug working like virus
<was> Alguien de España ?
<Shura> !plasma
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasma
<dd0012> whats the defferent between bug and virus
<podstavsky> bug is an error
<dd0012> fine but how I can fixe that error
<podstavsky> in the source code - if there is a bug you must fix it
<dd0012> i have many massage show that word
<podstavsky> yes - because when there is a bug in small program - the other parts will malfunction
<dd0012> can you tell me how i can fix it frome the source code
<was> ESPAÑOL
<podstavsky> dd0012 - may I have a look at this source code?
<podstavsky> and what's the language
<dd0012> its goon now, but whne i need to install a new package that message show up
<podstavsky> can you paste this message?
<podstavsky> here @ IRC
<podstavsky> be right back
<jussi01> !paste | podstavsky
<ubottu> podstavsky: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<podstavsky> I understood
<dd0012> A Fatal Error Occurred
<dd0012> The application KWin (kwin) crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV).
<dd0012> Please help us improve the software you use by filing a report at http://bugs.kde.org. Useful details include how to reproduce the error, documents that were loaded, etc.
<FloodBotK2> dd0012: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<podstavsky> dd0012 - you won't fix this bug on your own
<dd0012> yas
<podstavsky> it's in KWin - segmentation fault
<dd0012> whats the solutions
<dd0012> whats the solutions
<dd0012> whats the solutions
<podstavsky> you need to send a report to kde developers they can solve this problem
<podstavsky> for now you just can wait for final release
<podstavsky> I've got sometimes the same message :D
<dd0012> I have a new probleme, the toolpar of main windows explorer its goon (close,size....
<dd0012> there any tools to restorie the system
<ridzaq> KDE POS
<BluesKaj> Hello folks
<panos4ever> hi
<Mamarok> hi BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> hi Mamarok , what's up ?  :)
<metellius> other than /etc/resolv.conf and ifconfig, what other basic building blocks are there in (k)ubuntu lowlevel networking? I'm getting "host not found" errors for all net queries, but restarting works for some magic reason, even though when both resolv.conf and ifconfig have the exact same output! what am I missing?
<aaron_> metellius: netstat
<aaron_> at the bottom of the ipconfig man page there's a list of other commands to check out that are related
<metellius> ok, Ill look at them
<metellius> but netstat? isnt that only for current connections?
<rferrada> hello?
<aaron_> metellius: I don't actually know too much about low level networking, just that the related commands are usually a good starting point
<aaron_> sorry
<metellius> ok, thank you
<metellius> it was a big help either way
<aaron_> welcome
<rferrada> sorry i am new in this chat...im having problme i just install a server with a new ip  but the dns server still is checkin g for the old IP. someboy now about this problem?
<rferrada> somebody there :(
<kaddi> heya :)
<kaddi> I am looking for a tool that will eliminate duplicate files. I have a folder with pictures in subfolders and many are double and would like to delete pictures which are present in more then one folder
<rferrada> somebody know about DNS?
<kaddi> not much
<rferrada> hehe apparently we are just you and me
<kaddi> looks like it :p
<Mamarok> no, you are not alone, but the only two with that subject :)
<Mamarok> the others are just watching :)
<desu> rferrada: you want help setting up a DNS?
<BluesKaj> rferrada, it's a bit unusual to have dns / server questions here
<rferrada> thanks..! no i just reinstall a server with ubuntu with a new Ip but the dns server still ask me about the old IP address
<rferrada> and i doont know if i need to do someconfiguration in my server or in the dns server
<Mamarok> rferrada: looks much more like a question for #ubuntu-server
<rferrada> sorry so, i cant do this kind of question here..i am new (sorry)
<rferrada> yes, is ubuntu server
<rferrada> ths area is for kubuntu clients only?
<Mamarok> rferrada: well, you can, but the question might no be answered
<Mamarok> there are more server specialists in #ubuntu-server
<rferrada> :S how i can go there...i will try
<Mamarok> rferrada: well, this is the support channel fro Kubuntu
<Mamarok> rferrada: just type /join #ubuntu-server
<rferrada> i have kubuntu but server...thanks a lot again
<rferrada> #ubuntu-server
<rferrada> hahaha
<BluesKaj> click on it
<BluesKaj> rferrada, click on this #ubuntu-server
<BluesKaj> finally ;0
<rferrada> thanks!! great!!!
<acidburn> kann mir wer helfen unter Kubuntu ? bin noob und wollt was installieren der mekkert bloss haette keine rechte ... wo kann ich mir rechte setzen ?
<panos4ever> acidburn
<kaddi> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<panos4ever> acidburn u use the name of angelina jolie in the movie "hackers" :P
<jerome> salut all
<hippo> Howdy!
<hippo> Friendly bunch here! :-(
<_abbenormal> yes they are
<hippo> I can tell. One says hello, and everybody is just head over heals to reply.
<_abbenormal> some are not even up and around yet
<hippo> But they are logged in and have joined the channel.
<_abbenormal> yes but like me im working on a issue and if someone has an answer they will just say something and i will get it
<_abbenormal> me sometimes im loged in and just not at the keyboard
<hippo> I'm trying to find a solution to a seemingly simple issue, too. FoIP... seems to be no software out there.
<hippo> At least not for Linux.
<_abbenormal> http://www.softlinx.com/products/replixfax_linux.html
<hippo> I don't join a channel and then leave the keyboard unattended, unless I have to go to the restroom, or grab a bite or drink.
<hippo> Thanks. I'll check it out.
<_abbenormal> http://www.google.com/search?q=FoIP+linux&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<_abbenormal> im in a lot of channels so im here a lot but its better to be loged in and look back to find answers
<hippo> Sounds reasonable. I ususally try to stick to one channel, since I'm working on other things as well. :-)
<_abbenormal> yup it can be hard at times but any that im in i use those or help in them as i can
<Mamarok> hippo: don't expect tons of answers on a Sunday anyway
<hippo> I'm actually looking for a softphone, that can handle VoIP and FoIP via SIP, but address a regular fax (T.38)
<Mamarok> hippo: well, doesn't that link help?
<hippo> Thanks for the heads-up.
<_abbenormal> hey Mamarok
<Mamarok> hi _abbenormal
<hippo> A little. I'm working through the links.
<hippo> Hello Mamarok!
<Mamarok> hippo: also, saying hi to everyone who comes in a channel with hundreds of users and some onther hundreds coming in ang going on a daily basis is not a good idea, especially not in a support channel, it creates unnecessary noise
<Mamarok> hi hippo
<Mamarok> it's different in a social channel, but this is for support only
<hippo> That would explain it. I rarely hit support channels. Only when I can't find what I need, after more than an hour of searching.
<_abbenormal> lol an hour
<hippo> And usually I find what I'm looking for.
<_abbenormal> sorry
<_abbenormal> i have hours and days of searching for some of my issues
<hippo> I found articles, but still can't find the softphone for VoIP and Foip through sip-providers.
<Mamarok> I don't look for hours, but my search ability has improved over the years, usually I find stuff within minutes
<hippo> Same here. That's why I'm so frustrated, that I can't find it. :-(
<_abbenormal> im not that lucky
<Mamarok> hippo: have a look at www.voip.info.org
<hippo> USusally I find answers within 10 - 15 Minutes. In some extreme cases it may take a little longer, but never more than an hour.
<Mamarok> third search result for "Fax over IP Linux"
<hippo> voip.info.org seems to redirekt to http://www.searchreinvented.com/?dn=info.org&pid=5POCKN6CN
<Mamarok> oops, voip-info.org, my bad
<ioan> http://www.xs4all.nl/~mfnboer/twinkle/index.html
<ioan> take a look at that
<hippo> http://www.voip-info.org/ - got it :-)  Thanks
<hippo> Twinkle is capable of VoIP, but no option to fax. :-(
<ioan> aah -i see -i'll do another search hippo
<Mamarok> hippo: especially CallWeaver, it's an Asterisk fork
<Mamarok> uses T38 fax
<noschang> i from brazil
<noschang> and you ?
<Mamarok> noschang: do you have a support question?
<noschang> yes
<noschang> Theme Desktop Gnome
<hippo> Hi ioan - thanks. I'll give it a try.
<hippo> Hi noschang.
<alex_> hello
<alex_> i want to ask someone over here for some help!
<hippo> Hi alex
<alex_> i want to transform one partition of my pc
<noschang> 	
<noschang> I do not speak English very well
<Mamarok> noschang: if you are using Gnome, you should ask in #ubuntu, this is a KDE support channel
<Mamarok> !br | noschang
<ubottu> noschang: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<alex_> it is in ext3 extension
<Mamarok> alex_: what do you want to do exactly?
<alex_> and i want to be ntfs or fat32
<noschang> 	
<noschang> I ask sorry in ubuntu, thanks
<Mamarok> noschang: no problem
<alex_> i have an kiwi with upgrade to ubuntu 9.04
<Mamarok> alex_: why do you want to put a Linux partition to ntfs?
<alex_> i want to make a partition in ntfs or fat32 format
<alex_> nope
<alex_> not for linux
<alex_> for other operating sistem
<alex_> i need another os on my pc
<alex_> and my optic unity has crash down
<alex_> :P
<Mamarok> alex_: you can use parted to change the formating of a partition, but it should not be mounted
<noschang> brasileiro ?
<Mamarok> !parted
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parted
<alex_> ups it is mounted
<Mamarok> !qparted
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qparted
<Mamarok> hm, where's that factoid
<alex_> and the disk management didn't let me to do this
<alex_> i'm not the root
<Dragnslcr> !info partitionmanager
<ubottu> partitionmanager (source: partitionmanager): partition manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0~beta1a-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 527 kB, installed size 1968 kB
<alex_> and on my pc didn't exist the root
<JuhazOne> yo. i'm using kde3... for some reason, kde seems to use the random screen saver if i set it to use the blank one
<Mamarok> alex_: you will have to unmount that partition first, then you can reformat it
<JuhazOne> i think i've had this problem before, but i can't remember how i fixed it back then
<Mamarok> sudo umount /partitionname will do the trick
<JuhazOne> any ideas?
<alex_> tell me the codes for terminal pls
<hippo> Alex, try GParted. It's available through the packetadministration
<alex_> ok
<Mamarok> alex_: make sure you don't use it though, else this will not work
<alex_> man, it is monted
<alex_> with /home
<Mamarok> hippo: partitionmanager is the KDE forntend
<Mamarok> frontend even
<hippo> Ah! Learned something new. Thanks!
<Mamarok> alex_: well, then you can't do that, if you remove your /home your computer will not work anymore
<Mamarok> alex_: and you need it for Linux
<alex_> so lets do else
<Mamarok> unless you want to remove Linux completly, then you can just install Windows, it will remove it
<alex_> the home is big
<alex_> 110 Gb
<alex_> ok
<alex_> but how i do  this
<hippo> I'm going to do some more research. Thanks for the help! Have a nice day/evening.
<alex_> cause i dond tahe optical unit:P
<ioan> efax-gtk hippo -for faxing
<alex_> no dvd or cd working unit
<alex_> the linux have some fdisk on it
<alex_> to "self destruct " the linux
<Mamarok> alex_: well, there is still the possibility to install a VM for Windows
<alex_> yes man i understand
<alex_> but u know to share the folders between the windows on Vm and the linux, it's very hard
<ioan> i try virtual box
<ioan> and i have windows inside linux
<Mamarok> alex_: sharing folders between Windows and Linux computers is done with Samba, in a VM you do this differently
<Mamarok> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Mamarok> try Virtualbox
<doorsman> Hi ! I'd like to know how to install updates that are blocked (mostly kernel updates)
<alex_> i have already virtual box
<Mamarok> doorsman: if they are blocked you can either wait to get the dependency resolved, or do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in a konsole
<alex_> so another think
<doorsman> what is dist-update do ?
<alex_> how i do a bootable ubuntu usb
<alex_> cauze i reinstall ubuntu and repartiton the harddisk
<alex_> can u help me with thi?
<alex_> this?
<Mamarok> alex_: if <ou have a regular Kubuntu CD it should be bootable
<alex_> yep man
<alex_> but i have an working optical unit
<Mamarok> alex_: without a CD drive though you can use an USB stick, if your BOIS allows <you to boot from
<alex_> no f....king cdor dvd wr
<alex_> yes it alow
<doorsman> Mamarok, alex_ question was how to do one on Kubuntu
<alex_> yep
<alex_> this is the question
<alex_> how to do one
<Mamarok> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Mamarok> alex_: see above ^^
<alex_> ok, thnx man
<Mamarok> yaw, alex_ :)
<Mamarok> doorsman: I understood that, just give me time to type :)
<ioan> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-kubuntu-804-persistent-install-from-linux/
<ioan> i found also this link
<Dragnslcr> doorsman- from Konsole, "sudo apt-get dist-ugrade"
<alex_> thanx
<alex_> now i've seen that my linux has the option to create a usb linux
<alex_> another think .... a bootable image
<alex_> a link please
<alex_> a good one
<alex_> :)
<alex_> i know.... i'm like a pi in the ass
<Mamarok> alex_: see the link I gave you above, there is everything you need
<johnnymac> hello, does anyone know how I can see the 'nice' level of all processes running
<Mamarok> johnnymac: use htop
<Dragnslcr> System Monitor's process list can show it
<tuanpham> hi guy
<tuanpham> i am new comeer
<tuanpham> some one here ?
<Mamarok> or ksysguard
<Dragnslcr> The column is hidden by default
<tuanpham> can you show me, how to update to kde 4.3 RC2 ?
<tuanpham> i tried to run sudo apt-get install update
<tuanpham> but have nothing to updte
<tuanpham> guy?
<tuanpham> can some one help ?
<Mamarok> tuanpham: this is in a special archive, are you comfortable with experimental installation?
<Mamarok> tuanpham: patience, give us time to type an answer :)
<johnnymac> can 'top' or ps show nice levels?
<tuanpham> thank Mamarok
<Mamarok> johnnymac: well, it can, but ksysguard is easier to use, it's gui application
<Mamarok> johnnymac: also, htop is much better than top
<johnnymac> I want to use the terminal though
<Mamarok> then install htop
<johnnymac> and a default terminal app
<Mamarok> tuanpham: if you are a beginner, you shouldn't sue the PPA installation
<Mamarok> use*
<tuanpham> i tried find on internet
<tuanpham> do you mean change to soure to PPA Mamarok
<Mamarok> tuanpham: if you are an experienced user, you can follow the link given in the channel topic
<darthanubis> anyone here use kmldonkey?
<tuanpham> thank Mamarok
<Mamarok> tuanpham: you are welcome
<darthanubis> Anyone with an Asus mobo and use the default temp sensors plasmoids?
<darthanubis> Does the temps read correct at Celcius but show a "F" next to the number instead of the "C"
<tuanpham> it done i change to soure and get the keys then, so i will run auto update for the new version ?
<Mamarok> tuanpham: well, if you don't know that you should not do it maybe
<BluesKaj> darthanubis, what's the number ?
<darthanubis> lol
<BluesKaj> if it's above 70 then it's prolly F
<darthanubis> BluesKaj: definiately celcius, 21.5-37
<tuanpham> uanpham@ubuntu:~/Documents$ sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 8AC93F7A
<tuanpham> Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 8AC93F7A
<tuanpham> gpg: requesting key 8AC93F7A from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<tuanpham> gpg: key 8AC93F7A: public key "Launchpad Kubuntu Updates" imported
<tuanpham> gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<FloodBotK2> tuanpham: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darthanubis> lol
<BluesKaj> ok, then why worry , darthanubis
<darthanubis> got to love this channel
<darthanubis> because I like thinks to work PROPERLY
<darthanubis> and there has to be an easy way to edit plasmoids, no?
<BluesKaj> there should be an options dialog for the plasmoid
<BluesKaj> or configure
<Mamarok> tuanpham: please do not past things in the channel, use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tuanpham> sorry konqueror can not copy :(
<soon> Hi folks - anyone here from the British Isles? Who recorded episode 5 of Psychoville???
<Mamarok> soon: this is a support channel, please, chat is in #kubuntu-offtopic
<soon> right you are...
<darthanubis> BluesKaj: yeah, and the options are toy options, can't change anything under the skin
<darthanubis> I need to edit the code, or file a bug or something
<darthanubis> I just wanted to know if I was the only one experiencing this anomoly?
<darthanubis> soon: just check bittorent
<soon> good idea
<soon> thx
<daeron> hi everyon
<daeron> i've got a problem
<daeron> i had to reinstall kubuntu yesterday
<daeron> but now
<daeron> when i'm trying to enable the hardware drivers' support for nvidia gpu
<daeron> by the tool 'drivers hardware'
<daeron> i can't enable the video compositing
<daeron> i don't why
<daeron> coz it recognize the right right
<daeron> like before
<daeron> but when i try to install it, it doen't happen anything
<daeron> is there someone who can help me?
<ioan> did you installed nvidia x server settings -i suppose you ca do it from there
<BluesKaj> daeron, video composting ? What exactly are you trying to do ?
<daeron> nothing special, i'm trying to enable kwin or compiz, for now
<ioan> there's a gui for nvidia video settings
<daeron> the problem is that the tool driver hardware recognize the right driver of my nvidia card but when i press the button to active it, doesn't happen anything
<daeron> or bettere
<daeron> *better
<daeron> the name of the driver in the list of supported driver became gray
<BluesKaj> daeron, what nvidia card and which driver ?
<daeron> nvidia gtkx280 and nvidia driver release 180
<daeron> a friend of mine told me to try envy instead of the close drivers
<BluesKaj> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<daeron> why at my own risk?
<daeron> is it unstable?
<BluesKaj> yes
<Mamarok> daeron: and not supported
<kaddi> uh someone walked me through compiling from source. I did a .configure && make && sudo make install. Everything is working great, but I am wondering if I still need the folders in which I did the make or if "sudo make install" copied all necessary items to /usr/lib?
<daeron> ok
<BluesKaj> daeron, sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-180  .let's make sure the driver is installed
<daeron> i've tried that to
<BluesKaj> and ?
<daeron> and after i make 'sudo nvidia-xconfig ' and all his option
<daeron> and nothing happened
<BluesKaj> no need to sudo nvidia-xconfig , just installand reboot
<daeron> i'm going to try this way another time
<Dragnslcr> kaddi- you can usually remove the source directory, but unless you need the disk space, I wouldn't bother
<daeron> ah ok
<darthanubis> and stay away from envy
<daeron> and now that i'm here
<daeron> what about kde 4.3rc2?
<ioan> nvidia drivers should be installed after closing the x server using the sh command -
<darthanubis> the default hardware device installer works perfectly, you just have to wait and be patient
<daeron> how long do i have to wait?
<darthanubis> daeron: until it is finished
<daeron> mmm
<darthanubis> it will tell you you need to reboot when it has done it's thing
<daeron> ok
<daeron> ok
<kaddi> Dragnslcr: the source folder still lies in my temporary download folder which is regularly emptied.. just wanted to know if this would break everything and if I had to take extra precautions :)
<daeron> i try the tool another time and now i'll wait as long as i can
<darthanubis> daeron: I'm using RC2 as well
<daeron> let's see
<ioan> http://www.linuxforums.org/articles/installing-nvidia-3d-drivers_50.html
<darthanubis> nvidia installation should NOT still be an issue?
<darthanubis> I don't get it?
<darthanubis> If it does not work, it is 9/10 human error
<daeron> the fact is that i remember when i did it when i've installed for the first time kubuntu jaunty, and that time it worked well and fast
<Mamarok> kaddi: depends what you are compiling, if it is a SVN version, you should update often, so keep the sources
<darthanubis> because it works
<darthanubis> I have 4 systems running debian based distros
<daeron> yes i know, but that time i could see a windows with an increasing bar of the working process
<daeron> and now (still now) i can't see anything of that
<kaddi> Mamarok it was mono 2.4, I'll go back to the "usual" repository version once I upgrade to karmic, but for now I'm using a built but normally released version
<darthanubis> Nvidia driver installation never failed
<darthanubis> 8series, 5series, even and old 440mx
<Mamarok> kaddi: gah, mono....
<kaddi> Mamarok: what? :p
<daeron> listen, i saw now in synaptic i've installed nvidia-<number>-modaliases, with modaliases 71,96,173,180
<daeron> all of all installed
<BluesKaj> ioan, are you sure that tutorial dor nvidia drivers still applies ? It's over 2 yrs old
<daeron> maybe is it this?
<Mamarok> kaddi: KDE doesn't use it
<ioan> las time when i did an sh install of nvidia driver was about a year ago but that is the standard procedure for manually installing nvidia drivers
<darthanubis> and unneccesary
<kaddi> Mamarok:  Is there a KDE equivalent to mono then? I need to use it for some .net-tools I need to run under kubuntu. and the .net framework won't install with wine
<darthanubis> kaddi: thank god no
<daeron> well know i'm trying to install the driver manually from synaptic
<Mamarok> kaddi: no, KDE doesn't use C* neither, everything is Qt and C++
<daeron> let's see what happens
<Mamarok> C#
<kaddi> so mono ist just bad and shouldn't be used, but there is no alternative if you want to run .net-stuff under kubuntu?
<darthanubis> absence of MONO is why i just switched to kubuntu
<ioan> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<ioan> here should be a tutorial about installing nvidia drivers in linux
<daeron> still her and nothing happened
<daeron> *here
<vitocorleone> algun español?
<vitocorleone> o que hable castellano almenos xD
<daeron> yo lo hablo
<kaddi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<daeron> pero no sè si puedo ayudarte
<vitocorleone> gracias ubottu
<johnnymac> i can share printers with samba can i do the same with NFS?
<Tm_T> johnnymac: well, you can just simply share cups server
<Tm_T> which you already use locally
<ubuntu> blz
<johnnymac> Tm_T: Thanks how do you know I use that locally?
<ubuntu> br
<ubuntu> br
<ubuntu> ?
<ubuntu> para o brasil
<llutz> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Tm_T> johnnymac: that's the printer system you use in linux, unix and mac
<Tm_T> !cups | johnnymac
<ubottu> johnnymac: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<d3ng> hi
<d3ng> which log should i check if i got login problems?
<johnnymac> Thanks you two.
<d3ng> im on jaunty 9.04 and if i try to login the screen gets black and i fallback to the login screen again
<johnnymac> Another question: where is the /etc/inittab file showing run level information in ubuntu
<llutz> d3ng: check free space on /, /home and permissions of /tmp
<Tm_T> d3ng: /home/user/.xsession-errors perhaps
<d3ng> i also get "welcome to localhost.localdomain" not my realmachine name
<d3ng> -.-
<d3ng> sex llutz
<d3ng> oh
<d3ng> sec*
<d3ng> :p
<FloodBotK2> d3ng: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<d3ng> space is way enough.
<d3ng> xsession errors is empty.
<d3ng> its a pretty clean/new install
<macrobat_> johnnymac: there is no inittab in ubuntu, there is upstart
<johnnymac> where is the file that when opened shows ubuntu's runlevels?
<BluesKaj> johnnymac, /etc/rc*d
<johnnymac> BluesKaj: Thanks, I was hoping for one readable easy file like 'inittab'
<johnnymac> oh well.
<BluesKaj> johnnymac, just sub the runlevel numbe in *
<johnnymac> BluesKaj: /etc/innittab was just the one file with runlevel info . I guess ubuntu does not have that.
<BluesKaj> johnnymac,  /etc/innittab is not a familiar file to my eyes :P
<BluesKaj> johnnymac, /etc/event.d/rc-default .. maybe ?
<johnnymac> BluesKaj: if you look for /etc/inittab you will see it shows the different runlevels the OS has. Maybe ubuntu does not have that?
<yesitisjustme> If laptop has no cdrom can i connect laptop harddrive to desktop install there and then put laptop harddrive back to laptop, will it detect the new hardware?
<BluesKaj> johnnymac, that above file has reference to /etc/inittab
<johnnymac> As in it does not have a similar file as ubunutu handles runlevels in a different way.
<johnnymac> BluesKaj: I know but it is not there, the file that it references :)
<BluesKaj> johnnymac, debian eh ?  :)
<BluesKaj> johnnymac, scroll down to the bottom of this page , this may help you set one up : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/since-we-have-no-etcinittab-506281/
<johnnymac> BluesKaj: Thanks !
<BluesKaj> johnnymac, np :)
<eliteshark> hey all i have a question
<Captain_Haddock> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JuhazOne> let's see if there's anyone now who knows about my problem
<JuhazOne> i'm using kde3... for some reason kde won't use the blank screensaver even though i told it to in the settings
<JuhazOne> it seems to pick the screensaver at random
<JuhazOne> anyone have an idea about this?
<Captain_Haddock> JuhazOne: no idea... but, you can also try asking in #kde (fyi)
<JuhazOne> k, thanks
<seanoreilly> hello
<fusion44> does kubuntu install the kde packages into /usr ?
<llutz> yes
<fusion44> ok thanks you :)
<fusion44> -s
<johnnymac> of the shell based browsers (e.g links, elinks, lynx - maybe more?) which is the easiest to use??
<llutz> johnnymac: define "easy" :) /me prefers elinks
<johnnymac> easy=short learning curve
<eliteshark> what latest version of kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> eliteshark, stable or experimental ?
<soon> I've just installed KTorrent - I'm not familiar with torrent at all. I've downloaded a torrent file and opened it in KTorrent. I only get 'Hanging' - should I do anything in aprticular to start the download?
<BluesKaj> soon, did you configure ktorrent in "settings" , you have to indicate which folder you want the finished torrent to reside in etc
<soon> I'll just have a look
<soon> That did it BluesKaj :-) Thx!
<soon> Is your name Kaj (Danish?)
<jumpkick> does kde4.3 fix the problem I have with kde4.2 that it freezes after 10 minutes?
<jumpkick> oh nevermind, kde4.2.96 is kde4.3
<jumpkick> guess that would be no
<jumpkick> ar
<jumpkick> maybe it was kpackagekit running that toasted it
<eliteshark> stable
<ubuntu> rsrrsrrs
<Mamarok> ubuntu: what are you doing?
<leaf-sheep> He got a fetish for compiling errors, me think.
<brad__> Hello I am trying to a build a few plasmoids from source and they all keep giving me this error:  checking for KDE... configure: error: in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE libraries installed. This will fail. So, check this please and use another prefix!
<brad__> nobody knows? :-(
<Zorael> brad__: Well, have you supplied a prefix? Usually it defaults to /usr/local, and you'll likely want it to be /usr
<Zorael> brad__: so './configure --prefix=/usr'
<brad__> Zorael, It still didn't work
<brad__> Idk if this will help but I'm using AMD64
<brad__> I've been searching on google for the past two hours and I can't find anything that works.
<Zorael> Perhaps you are missing necessary KDE dev libs, then. Does none of them say which ones are necessary?
<brad__> Zorael, no :-( that's why this is so difficult lol the people who made them I guess just assume it's going to work and don't write any instructions
<Zorael> Something like 'sudo aptitude build-dep plasma-widgets-addons' should pull common plasma widget dev libs
<Zorael> Try that and ./configure with --prefix=/usr afterwards
<Zorael> (after it's done installing, obviously.)
<Count123> alright, I've been having quite a bit of a problem for a long time, and I'm just wondering if anyone has heard of this
<Count123> kubuntu hardy, 64 bit
<Count123> many programs will just say 'not responding' and then be unuseable
<Count123> open office is completely unuseable
<Count123> I do not have those problems with kde4 programs though
<_abbenormal> hey guys just had this happen on install nvidia drivers and now i get this on bootup reloading postfix configurations ... and just a flashing cursor
<Captain_Haddock> Count123: sometimes, starting the program from a terminal will help identify the issue
<Captain_Haddock> (the terminal will usually contain telltale error messages)
<Captain_Haddock> _abbenormal: the boot manager (grub) will usually have something like a safe mode, you could try using that to get in and take things from there.
<Captain_Haddock> brad__: you can probably get more suitable assistance in #kde
<Count123> yeah, running open office from terminal, even though it doesn't work, doesn't give me any error messages
<Count123> no messages at all actually
<Captain_Haddock> and it's hung?
<Count> I get the initial loading screen
<Count> that loads, then nothing
<Captain_Haddock> hmm, perhaps it's a java thing
<Captain_Haddock> do you have a .openoffice or similar in your home directory?
<Count> yeah, I have .openoffice.org2
<snarkster> i need some helping find the right kernel parameter for 720x480
<Count> and it's not just open office either, it's pretty much all kde 3 programs
<Captain_Haddock> Count: try *renaming* it to something else and restart openoffice
<Captain_Haddock> oh I see
<Count> and even in programs that are otherwise working, if you need to browse for a file, the file finder that comes up will not work
<Captain_Haddock> is your installation up-to-date?
<Count> not quite :/
<ikonia> snarkster: vga=ask
<Captain_Haddock> Count: up-to-date as in via adept?
<Count> because adept_notify also doesn't work, I wasn't able to see the packages that needed to be upgraded, until yesterday, when I found I could actually run adept_manager from terminal and be able to use that
<Count> I was downloading the majority of the files I need, when of course my router decided to be a pain, cutting me off from the internet, and crashing adept
<Captain_Haddock> Count: run "sudo apt-get update" (and later "sudo apt-get upgrade") from a terminal.
<Captain_Haddock> it will pick things up from when it was last interrupted.
<Count> er, it's not
<Count> I'm also on a 256k connection, so it takes a very long time to actually download things :/
<lumprich> hi , I´m use kde 4.2.4 which ubuntu 9.04. akonadi will not work which me ( a second user have no problems) The error log can see here http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/812. Sorry for my bad english.
<lumprich> my homedirectory is decrypt
<Count> 17% for only some of the files :/
<Count123> and it looks like my router failed again
<snarkster> can someone please direct me to where I can get information regarding vga option for kernel
<snarkster> ive done alot of googleing already
<llutz> snarkster: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_BIOS_Extensions
<ioan> graphics are handled by x server snarkster
<llutz> ioan: not vga kernel-option
<_abbenormal> hey Captain_Haddock is there a good how2 for using the nvidia drivers from there site on 9.0.4
<ioan> you should have the option to install proprietary nvidia drivers _abbenormal -if you want the newest package from nvidia you can find a how to there
<_abbenormal> thanks ioan looking
<ioan> but you have to manually stop x server and log to console and run the package
<alessio> hi guy
<ioan> here's the link _abbenormal if you didn't find it already
<ioan> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<_abbenormal> thanks
<alessio> kubuntu 9.04 is great :-)
<_abbenormal> ive done that and get this now when i reboot back into kubuntu   reloading postfix configurations
<alessio> hi guy i'have a problem
<alessio> when connect my smartphone
<alessio> the serial port is closed
<alessio> please
<snarkster> llutz: Thank you just what i needed
<Captain_Haddock> alessio: your smartphone uses a serial cable? not USB?
<alessio> captain
<alessio> use a USB
<alessio> i'm have a Nokia N95
<mikesol> hello guys
<_abbenormal> hello
<mikesol> i have a really trouble installing kubutu
<_abbenormal> whats happening
<mikesol> I just download kubuntu 9.04
<mikesol> and i'm trying to install it on my brother's computer, but it prompts a console named initramfs
<mikesol> what can i do???
<mikesol> the computer is a toshiba a300
<_abbenormal> so it stops loading at that
<mikesol> yes
<mikesol> and doesn't do anything
<mikesol> i'm booting from a usb stick, created by usb-creator
<rmrfslash> Does anyone else see "Shirtoko" as the name of Firefox 3.5?
<rmrfslash> Or am I the only one
<Captain_Haddock> mikesol: it's very likely some HDD detection issues.
<mikesol> ok
<mikesol> what can i do
<llutz> rmrfslash: thats the name of ubuntus ff-3.5
<rmrfslash> Since it's modded?
<llutz> i think so
<rmrfslash> I see.... they removed all the firefox branding too?
<mikesol> could you explain me?
<p_quarles> rmrfslash: no, it was the development code name
<rmrfslash> p_quarles: then why does my installing still say shiretoko?
<rmrfslash> p_quarels: I _just_ installed it.
<Captain_Haddock> mikesol: I don't have any suggestion besides asking you to burn to a CD or DVD and try. I'm not familiar with USB installations, sorry.
<p_quarles> rmrfslash: because you installed the one in the jaunty repos, which is pre-release
<mikesol> ok i'm going to try with a cd
<mikesol> thanks
<rmrfslash> I see
<mikesol> see you later
<Captain_Haddock> mikesol: good luck :)
<mikesol> thanks
<rmrfslash> p_quarles: so eventually this will become "Firefox" 3.5?
<devilsadvocate_> rmrfslash, it wont for jaunty.
<rmrfslash> p_quarles: I see. So 3.5 will be "official" under 9.10 I presume
<p_quarles> only if you use the backports version; I don't see why it matters what the name is, though
<p_quarles> at all
<devilsadvocate_> rmrfslash, you actually have 2 ffs running. if you execute firefox it'll run 3.0.whatever. if you run firefox-3.5 you get 3.5
<p_quarles> rmrfslash: probably
<devilsadvocate_> rmrfslash, yes
<rmrfslash> devilsadvocate: I uninstalled  firefox-3.0
<rmrfslash> p_quarles: it's not a huge show stopping problem. It's just odd that I'm left w/ this thing called "Shiretoko"
<Captain_Haddock> rmrfslash: it's probably so both versions can coexist.
<p_quarles> well, take it up with whoever's responsible for Firefox production codenames
<devilsadvocate_> rmrfslash, well, its not officially supported on jaunty
<rmrfslash> I see.
<rmrfslash> and that makes a bit more sense
<rmrfslash> which is of upmost importance, that it makes sense to me
<rmrfslash> :-/
<p_quarles> once an Ubuntu version gets released, it's rare for any package to get a version upgrade except in backports; it's not how the development cycle is designed
<rmrfslash> I see.
<p_quarles> Ubuntu 6.06, which just got to eol recently, used Firefox 1.5 for the entire time (I believe; I wasn't using it myself, so I can't say for sure)
<rmrfslash> so I can get a backports upgrade of firefox
<rmrfslash> I guess I'm not sure what "backport" is then
<rmrfslash> So a backport is applying a new patch to an older version
<rmrfslash> So why would an upgrade to firefox-3.5 be a backport? Aren't software upgrades always a backport?
<p_quarles> the backports repository is an extra, non-default repository for Ubuntu with packages provided by community members; not officially supported
<rmrfslash> OK... makes sense.
<rmrfslash> So aptitude install firefox-3.5 is an official but development package for jaunty
<rmrfslash> which is why it's called shiretoko... cuz it's slated for official release w/ (probably) 9.10
<rmrfslash> Am I correct?
<p_quarles> rmrfslash: it's called Shiretoko because that's what Mozilla called it before it was released to the general public; and the copy of Firefox 3.5 in Jaunty was built before it was officially released
<rmrfslash> I see.
<p_quarles> it's a development codename just like "Jaunty Jackalope", or "Windows Longhorn"
<KittyBoots> I just installed KDE but when I login knetworkmanager does not start so I start it from a terminal and it will not connect to router.  I am logged into gnome at the moment.  How can I fix this KDE problem?
<p_quarles> it doesn't mean it's no longer Firefox
<rmrfslash> p_quarles: I totally get codenames. I just don't know why it's still called Shiretoko. I mean, the official forefox 3.5 is released. I would have expected that Ubuntu would have applied their customizations to that version already.... thus it wouldn't be named Shiretoko. Not that this is even a problem for me. I already changed the icon and anyone who uses my computer will recognize firefox.
<rmrfslash> p_quarles: it's just that I'm somewhat detail-oriented. I notice and dwell on details.... perhaps to the extent of "too much" :)
<Zxcvb> how do you get 4.2.4 if you have already updated to 4.3 RC?
<rmrfslash> Yep, it looks like Ubuntu keeps branding for the default firefox. Also, like devilsadvocate said earlier, "we want them to be able to be installed side-by-side"
<rmrfslash> Saw this on a google result
<rmrfslash> Chromifox Extreme, Chromifox Companion and Hide Menubar Firefox extensions.
<rmrfslash> Very cool.
<nonewmsgs> even though i am using my "high definition" built-in soundcard, only one program can have access to the soundcard at one time.  is there a fix for this or do ihave to stick in a better card?
<Zxcvb> ok, I upgraded to kde 4.2.4 and now there is a bar of stuff at the top of the screen but the rest of the screen is empty
<AlexZion> Zxcvb: probably you have to remove all the plasmoid , included th epanel , and put back all you need ...
<Zxcvb> how do you do that?
<AlexZion> unlocks the plasmoids and than right click and remove
<snarkster> when i use vlc to play movie files across an nfs share it hardlocks the system.
<snarkster> Im going to attempt dragonplayer and see if it does the same thing
<snarkster> ok dragonplayer also hard locks the system. can anyone explain to me whats happening?
<jpetso83> seems i cannot build qt-webkit because libphonon-dev ships without the include alias files (e.g. Phonon/AudioOutput instead of Phonon/audiooutput.h)
<jpetso83> any suggestions on how to solve that? do i need to build phonon by myself?
<bulletxt> hi, I'm having serious problems with Kubuntu. My monitor is a crt pihlips 17°. It supports high resolutions like 1900*1600 , however I want to set kde to be 1280*1024. When I set kde4 to this resolution and then reboot computer, kde just forgets about my setting and sets resolution at 1900*1600.... why is it forgetting resolution ? thanks for help
<bulletxt> I have this bug since I got this monitor and kde always gave me this problem.... gnome doesn't............... :(
#kubuntu 2010-07-19
<folkist> ##mac
<megadevil> hello everybody
<folkist> hey
<megadevil>  is this irc chaneel for
<megadevil> kubuntu & ubuntu ?
<andy__> alo
<folkist> i'm on ubuntu
<folkist> so i hopr so
<megadevil> me too
<megadevil> lol
<megadevil> Anyone know a applet to the gnome-panel that puts the logoff, restart and shutdown options in one place ?
<James147> megadevil: this channel is for kubuntu support, for ubntu support see #ubuntu
<megadevil> ok
<megadevil> but I got the link irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu
<megadevil> and got connected here
<James147> megadevil: hmm
<megadevil> sorry to bother but I followed this page:
<megadevil> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<megadevil> well I'm already on the other chanel
<megadevil> thank everyone
<folkist> ##mac
<darren> can someone help me? ubuntu 10.04 will not install so i installed kubuntu and have no idea what is what
<darren> where is the the software center
<darren> anyone there?
<darren> what are some good rograms to have?
<ridin> .
<ridin> darren, there is no ubuntu software center in kubuntu
<ridin> kpackagekit or whatever it's called
<darren> ridin am i able to install any linux program on kubuntu?
<ridin> yes
<ridin> sudo apt-get install, .debs
<ridin> you can try doing sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to have ubuntu 10.04 along with kubuntu
<ridin> but i think there's some stuff that's going to be removed
<darren> in ubuntu there is a program for facebook prisim how can i install that in kubuntu?
<ridin> facebook prism, hmm
<darren> 10.04 wont install and i dont know why
<ridin> darren, put sudo apt-get install prism-facebook in the terminal
<ridin> konsole, rather
<ridin> darren, there's also a kde widget for facebook
<darren> ridin, how do i get that?
<ridin> uh, on the top right there's a button, click on it and there's add widgets
<darren> i have used ubuntu for almost a year but kubuntu 20  min i am quite new with this on
<ridin> something will pop up on the toolbar, and then type in facebook
<ridin> drag it to your desktop
<ridin> and there it is
<darren> on the top right where?
<ridin> on the top right of the desktop
<ridin> top right corner
<ridin> KDM is asking for my password again after boot, saying the login-keyring hasn't been unlocked
<solifugus_> How can I automate the installation of the dependencies of a .deb package I have?
<James147> solifugus_: isent that handled when you install the .deb?
<jschall> I'd like a 64-bit version of kubuntu netbook. Is there any way to get that?
<jschall> The newer atom processors are amd64
<James147> jschall: install the normal 64bit version and then install kubuntu-netbook inside it
<jschall> James147: hmm. that'd probably work
<James147> jschall: that will work :)
<jschall> James147: i wish i'd thought of it before i completely configured this netbook the way i wanted it.
<jschall> James147: i have a separate /home partition, so i suppose i can still reload
<James147> jschall: the backup ~/ or ~/.kde and replace them in the new install
<jschall> James147: i'll probably deal with it when maverick comes out
<jschall> James147: which will be a little while - they'll probably just have a 64-bit netbook image by then
<jschall> anyway, the netbook remix is amazing. i almost want to run it on my desktop.
<James147> jschall: maverick wont have a netbook version... the images are being combined
<jschall> James147: interesting.
<James147> jschall: the installer will pick the interface you use, and you can configre which one after
<jschall> James147: it'll autodetect if its on a netbook and use plasma-netbook if it's running on a netbook?
<jschall> James147: know anything about video playback on pinetrail netbooks? jolicloud supposedly implemented some kernel patch that allowed 1080p video to be played, but dragon player has stuttering video and out-of-sync audio on a 720p video
<jschall> James147: and then i tried vlc and it pretty much just didn't play at all
<jschall> James147: http://jkontherun.com/2010/02/02/1080p-on-a-pinetrail-netbook-watch-and-see-says-jolicloud/
<James147> jschall: not sure sorry :(
<cato37> has the bug in knetworkmanger been fixed? i would like to uninstall the n-m interface and wicd.
<JDK> Loading Swag... ████████████████ 100% Complete.
<ridin> pinnacle of coolness
<solifugus_> Nobody knows how to install a .deb file (and it's dependencies)?
<ridin> solifugus_ ask in #ubuntu
<solifugus_> ridin: so far no luck their either..
<ridin> hold on
<ridin> solifugus_, try doing cd <to where the .deb is> and then gdebi <.deb>
<solifugus_> ridin: thanks.. at least it tried... i got: Dependency is not satisfiable: libcv1
<solifugus_> Trying to install the panda3d package (which is for ubuntu)
<ridin> what's the .deb you're downloading-
<ridin> .
<ridin> trying doing sudo apt-get install libcv1
<solifugus_> It's here..  (I'll try) http://www.panda3d.org/download.php?platform=ubuntu&version=1.7.0&sdk
<solifugus_> ridin: it wants libcv1 and kubuntu's current version is named libcv4
<folkist> HEY U
<folkist> I WANNA TAKE U TO A GAY BAR
<ridin> solifugus, did you check out this? http://www.panda3d.org/download.php?platform=ubuntu&version=1.0.0&runtime
<ridin> brb,
<pteague> any ideas as to why k3b might not let me run a simulation?
<RobertMnb> Has anyone had network-manager just go disable and then you can't connect via wireless / network
<RobertMnb> had problems with network-manger?
<cato37> yes. the network manager goes into an "unaenabled" state if the os goes into hibernation when still active.
<cato37> i have had to put the gnome front end on the network manager.
<cato37> my quick-fix was to install wicd. i then hunted down the wiki article that discussed putting nm on the frontend of knetwork manager and then unistalled wicd.
<Dan_L> It happens from time to time.
<Dan_L> I've actually been having a really weird problem where network manager just hangs in 'configuring interface'
<cato37> you might have exit out and re-enter until the network are looking for comes up.
<Dan_L> i tried rebooting like 10 times and it finally came back up
<cato37> i heard that you can run in konsole killall knetworkmanager, and then run knetworkmanager, to get it back.
<Dan_L> the killall command is safe?
<cato37> i have only had kubuntu for about a month now. i haven't had many problems...especially compared to the last os which i had to pay for.
<RobertMnb> Found a fix
<RobertMnb> http://www.harshj.com/2010/06/02/network-manager-disabled/
<cato37> i think it needs the sudo command. it will kill all off the networkmanager processes so that they can be restarted fresh.
<cato37> keen. thanx robert.
<cato37> Dan_L: RobertMnb's post has the answer.
<RobertMnb> I know it had something to do with hibernation just didn't know how to fix
<Dan_L> I thought that was the answer to your question, Cato.
<Dan_L> My issue is a little different
<Dan_L> or maybe it's the same?
<Dan_L> Mine just sticks in "configuring interface" forever and a day.
<cato37> sorry, i thought we had the same issue.
<cato37> if i exit and re-enter, it "unsticks" the second time for me.
<Dan_L> I appreciate it though.  If tha'ts a permanent fix for the 'disabled' issue, I could use that too.
<Dan_L> I learn something new in Kubuntu every day!
<cato37> when a package is offered with a name, and there is an identical one with the name plus a -dev attached, what does that mean?
<cato37> reboot. brb
<ner0x> Any way to get flash to play through a USB headset?
<cato37> wow. watch out for the debian science-math package... it is a big one.
<ner0x> Can you make kubuntu use something other than xine as your backend to music?
<ner0x> What are my options when using sound backends for kubuntu?
<bakingsoda> fuck u motherfuckers
<maco> ner0x: you can install the gstreamer backend to phonon
<ner0x> maco: That will allow firefox flash to play in my headphones?
<maco> i dont know
<maco> you just asked whether there was another backend
<troopperi> ner0x: did you hear any voices at flash?
<ner0x> troopperi: ?
<troopperi> mean:" That will allow firefox flash to play in my headphones?" problem with voice?
<ner0x> Well everything but flash plays fine on my headphones.
<troopperi> you dont hear anything?
<ner0x> troopperi: I don't hear any of the flash audio.
<ner0x> troopperi: My headphones play everything except flash audio.
<troopperi> ner0x: try type konsole alsamixer and find there pcm and check that is not muted
<ner0x> Not muted.
<troopperi> ner0x: what is level that pcm?
<ner0x> troopperi: 100%, it has nothing to do with volume levels. flash doesn't seem to use any device except the builtin. Totally ignores any USB devices.
<sobczyk> anyone has amarok memory leaks problem
<sobczyk> when I run amarok it takes over 60% of totam memory (over 2GB)
<ner0x> sobczyk: On initial start or during the entire existence of the app?
<sobczyk> on initial more than 200MB then when I played a stream it increased in less than 15 sec
<ner0x> Hm...
<sobczyk> hah, I set ulimit to 1GB run amarok without playing anything and it was killed after 20 seconds
<ner0x> Any crazy logging db or anything like that setup?
<sobczyk> ner0x: logging? in amarok? I have only one playlist
<sobczyk> and turned off the file indexing in kde
<ner0x> sobczyk: Amarok logs a lot of statistics. And indexes things on startup. Doesn't seem like this is your problem though.
<ArGGu^^> ner0x You probably need to set in ~/.asoundrc your usb sound card to default sound card to get the sound to work in flash.
<omkar> hey guys
<omkar> I have just installed kubuntu on my acer laptop
<omkar> acer 5745G
<omkar> wanted to know abt the nvidia driver
<omkar> wanted to knw a command which will show me the display card
<Torch> omkar: lspci | grep VGA
<omkar> ok
<omkar> thanks
<omkar> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 12)
<omkar> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce 310M] (rev a2)
<omkar> actually they said u can switch between onboard n nvidia card
<omkar> by a button on the laptop
<omkar> I just read abt the Nouveau
<omkar> in rpm supported distro's i can find exactly waht package i have installed is there the same for debian distros too
<omkar> Like rpm -qa
<Torch> omkar: dpkg -l for packages and dpkg -S for files.
<omkar> ooh
<omkar> dpkg
<omkar> it more simple than rpm :)
<omkar> its just cool
<amichair> Is there a way to restart the usb subsystem (e.g. when lsusb hangs indefinitely)?
<apparle_> can anyone please download a gpg key for me and pastebin it .. I don't have the required open ports
<amichair> apparle_: sure, what should I do?
<apparle_> amichair: I am also not sure how to do it but I need to get the key which is received by the command "gpg --keyserver keys.gnupg.net --recv 886DDD89"
<apparle_> anyone else who can help?
<apparle_> or tell me how to do it
<mistrynitesh> apparle_: try "gpg --recv-keys --keyserver keys.gnupg.net 886DDD89"
<Torch> apparle_: http://pastebin.ca/1903523
<amichair> apparle_: http://keys.gnupg.net/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0xEE8CBC9E886DDD89
<apparle_> amichair: hwo did you get that?
<amichair> apparle_: open http://keys.gnupg.net/
<apparle_> amichair: I did but when I put in 886DDD89 I get no keys found
<apparle_> Torch: thanks
<amichair> apparle_: and note the comment on adding an '0x' prefix for a hex-format ID
<apparle_> what to save the file as .pgp or .gpg
<apparle_> amichair: ohhh but now I again get port access problems... anyways thanks my problem is solved
<amichair> apparle_: great :-)
<apparle_> what about the extension.... .pgp or .gpg
<mistrynitesh> apparle_: it seems you are trying to add keys of a repository, is it so?
<amichair> apparle_: I think .asc or .txt will do
<apparle_> mistrynitesh: yes
<apparle_> mistrynitesh: so I was going to give that file to software sources gui
<mistrynitesh> in that case, shouldn't you be trying 'apt-key' command
<amichair> btw, is there a way to restart the usb subsystem (e.g. when lsusb hangs indefinitely)?
<mistrynitesh> apparle_: when I add a repository to my sources.list file, I give the following command to add the relevant keys:
<mistrynitesh> "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keys.gnupg.net --recv-keys 886DDD89"
<Misterio> This isn't very important, but just curiosity: I have Kubuntu 10.04, 2.80 Ghz, and it takes 100% CPU the update-app, anyone knows why? Does checking updates take too much CPU during 5 minutes?
<matteogol> I'm Italian, where is server italian?
<Misterio> !ita | matteogol :)
<Misterio> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<matteogol> thanks misterio
<Misterio> You're welcome :)
<amichair> is there a samba gui in lucid?
<Ites> hi all
<Ites> i got a problem with my internet, and i have no idea how this could be
<Ites> let me explain
<Ites> downstairs we got a win xp system, with internet via an ethernet cable
<Ites> in my room, upstairs, i'm using a powerline to get internet cause it's too far away to reach wifi
<Ites> i got dual boot win7 and kubuntu. when im on win7, we never have problems
<Ites> the problems starts when i'm on kubuntu, and the pc downstairs is connected to internet as well
<Ites> my internet will work for 10min max, then i get the error 'servor not found' in firefox
<Ites> downstairs, they get the same problem
<Ites> i'm 100 sure it has something to do with my kubuntu, i just don't know what or how or whatever, if someone could help it would be awesome
<yao_ziyuan> does kubuntu 10.04 use Oxygen Molecule as the default gtk+ theme?
<sharkzz> i have problm with my kubuntu..
<yao_ziyuan> opensuse 11.3 kde does. i think it's good for other distros to do the same.
<sharkzz> yea...
<sharkzz> my problem is white screen :(
<gnomefreak> better than bule screen
<gnomefreak> s/bule/blue
<glaucous> How do I add a keyboard shortcut in Kubuntu 10.04? I'd like to start a program Ctrl+T for instance.
<sobczyk> Ites: check if your ip addresses don't change
<Ites> it does sobczyk, we have dynamic ip's afaik
<Ites> but i think i made me a fix one to use torrent sites etc
<sobczyk> ites I mean after the 10 minutes
<Ites> but why with kubuntu probs, and not with windows
<Ites> ok
<Ites> and if it does ?
<sobczyk> maybe you have dhcp server on ubuntu?
<Ites> what's that
<sobczyk> Ites: it assigns ip addresses to computers
<Ites> hm, i have no idea sobczyk. is there a way to check?
<slow-motion> hi
<sobczyk> Ites: run package manager
<sobczyk> search for dhcp, filer only installed packages
<sobczyk> if there is dhcp server there can be problems
<Ites> there are 2
<Ites> one with
<Ites> common files used by all dhcp 3* packages
<sobczyk> so it's ok - it's some other problem
<Ites> and one dhcp client
<sobczyk> Ites: you could take note of ifconfig command, /etc/resolv.conf file and route command before and after the error appears
<Ites> i got eth0, l0 and wlan0 when doing ifconfig
<Ites> it's the first one e?
<sobczyk> yeah eth0 is usually your lan
<Ites> ok
<Ites> and i do it again when problem encounters again? well i can't go start up the other pc right now cause i'm still doing some things , but i will later then
<sobczyk> resolv.conf has the DNS servers (translate address to ip) and route has iformation about gateway
<sobczyk> take note whent it works, if it breaks compare what is different
<sobczyk> though it's weird that the W7 is fine when kubuntu isn't
<Ites> yes idd
<rethus> how can i install kde4 and qt devel packages easyly?
<rethus> is there a meta-package for it?
<sobczyk> rethus: libqt4-dev no idea about kde though
<rethus> whats the diference between libkde4-dev uand libkde5-dev?
<gezegenci> hi every one
<gezegenci> i want to ask somethig
<gezegenci> Do you fall in the kde ?
<gezegenci> Do you fall in the kde ?
<rethus> i think no one knows what u talking about?!
<gezegenci> ok
<rethus> if u wan't to ask something only ask
<cash> selam millet
<kasun> hello does anyone know where I can change settings of "kdewallet" ? I installed Choqok and it always ask for password at boot-time, which is a pain. I need to get rid of that. Any help please?
<Torch> kasun: use the wallet manager
<glaucous> Is it possible to sort by folder in Amarok 2.3?
<kasun> Torch, where can I find it? sorry, Im using ubuntu and using a kde app called choqok!
<Torch> kasun: the binary is called kwalletmanager
<kasun> Torch, thanks. I found that kwalletmanager is not installed in my system(ubuntu 10.04) so I installed that. but I can't load it.
<kasun> It says: "Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)" in command prompt
<Torch> kasun: that's only a warning
<kasun> Torch, ok. but app is not starting!
<kasun> now when enter 'kwalletmanager' to cmd, nothing happens. it just exits, no gui gets loaded
<kree8or> hi
<kree8or> i have a problem , can anyone help?
<Torch> kree8or: just ask, don't ask to ask ;-)
<kree8or> i'm trying to use Jsymphonic to connect my walkman to my lappy. I keep getting "cannot find OMGAUDIO folder" message, even though i pointed the program to the OMGAUDIO folder
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<kden00b> how does one create an Icon Widget on the desktop?
<James147> kden00b: for an application? drag the application from kmenu to the desktop
<kden00b> does that create a shortcut or a widget ?
<James147> kden00b: everything on the desktop is a widget :)
<James147> atleast if your not useing folder view as the desktop:)
<kden00b> when I do a create new -> link to application  it's not creating widgets
<kden00b> I  think it is set to folder view.. but dragging and dropping helped though .. thanks
<folkist> I HATE LIVING AT HOME DURING THE SUMMER
 * James147 loves not going home during the summer :D
<folkist> hay james
<folkist> i hate you
<James147> hi folkist
<folkist> my mom yells at me for sleeping in till noon
<folkist> because she cant run errands without me
<folkist> so she adds me on facebook
<kden00b> thanks guys
<folkist> even thou i fucking live with here
<James147> folkist: join #kubuntu-offtopic for general chat :)
<brujoh> hey all, is it possible to mount an ext3 filesystem in fstab with a specific uid/gid?
<brujoh> I've got this so far but it mounts it as root: LABEL=firelite /media/firelite  ext3    users,exec      0
<James147> brujoh: Not sure, but I think just chowning the mount point works
<mistrynitesh> brujoh: you can specify the uid(s) in the options field
<mistrynitesh> like "users,exec,uid=1000"
<brujoh> weird.. when I try passing the options uid=1000,gid=1000 it errors out on a bad option
<eikelmt> hi guys
<eikelmt> i am running unbuntu lts 10.40 and I have a wifi problem
<eikelmt> and I need help
<eikelmt> my wifi I have a habbit of disconnecting while i am working
<James147> mistrynitesh: brujoh: i dont think ext3 has that option, its for fat and ntfs
<eikelmt> sometimes Ii can manage to connect again and sometime i need to restart my box
<eikelmt> right now it is working but 10 min ago it did not
<eikelmt> so please give me some clues i can check out
<eikelmt> while it isstill working
<James147> eikelmt: signal strength?
<eikelmt> 67%
<mistrynitesh> James147: pardon my ignorance
<James147> mistrynitesh: its ok, I dont know that much more :)
<eikelmt> i can see from the systemlog it is deactivating wlan0
<James147> eikelmt: not sure why it would be doing that :S the version in 10.04 seems quite stable to me... you could try using the gnome applet (install: network-manager-gnome  kill knetworkmanager and run nm-applet)
 * mistrynitesh still fishing for that really good fstab howto
<James147> mistrynitesh: man mount :)
<James147> mistrynitesh: will at least tell you all the options
<mistrynitesh> hmmm
<eikelmt> ok i am doing it right now
<eikelmt> what about networkmanager ?
<James147> mistrynitesh: although i found useing ntfs-config to add ntfs entries useful :)
<eikelmt> I can see both networkmanager and kde networkmanager installed
<James147> eikelmt: its the backend that nm-applet and knetworkmanager use :p
<eikelmt> ok i see
<eikelmt> i am use to both fedora and mandriva but this time i wanted to try out ubuntu since i heard so much nice about it
<eikelmt> kde is pretty crappy regardless what you are using
<James147> eikelmt: i dissagree, i find it much nicer to use then gnome... although it still does have some holes in it
<eikelmt> I have always used KDE but I am impressed about the new gnome
<James147> eikelmt: got the impression that they wernt adding that much to the `new` gnome :S
<eikelmt> i have both installed and when i am using gnome it is connecting easily to internet, better than kde
<gunsofbrixton> hi, what program would you suggest to schedule backups?
<James147> but either way, this isnt the channel for discussing it :)
<eikelmt> but that might be me and not kde
<eikelmt> ok james let me logout and activate gnome network manager
<James147> eikelmt: its kde... knetworkmanager is a tempory placeholder while they get the network widget working, i think it sdue to eb in the next version of kubuntu
<James147> gunsofbrixton: luckybackup is emnt to be quite good
<eikelmt> thanks james and see you around
<gunsofbrixton> James147: tnx, I'll check it out
<Khaotic> any clue why it says my flash drives are connected when they arent?
<James147> Khaotic: 'connected' or mounted?
<Khaotic> mounted
<Khaotic> whats the difference
<James147> Khaotic: connected implys that the drives are pluged in but not mounted, mounted implys that you can access the contents of the drive
<Khaotic> ok, well connected
<Khaotic> says i cant connect to them
<Khaotic> what do i do?
<James147> Khaotic: so the device notifier is listing them, but wont let you connect?
<Khaotic> yes
<Khaotic> well not the notifier
<Khaotic> but the mediafolder
<James147> Khaotic: /media  ?
<Khaotic> yes
<James147> Khaotic: that just means soemthing forgot to delete the mount points... not that anything actually knows about the drives
<Khaotic> yeh
<Khaotic> howdo i fix that?
<James147> Khaotic: if you are sure they drives arnt mounted (run "mount" in the terminal to see mounted drives) then you can simply delete the folders (in terminal: sudo rm /media/MOUNTPOINT)
<Khaotic> ok
<James147> Khaotic: but it really dosent matter if they exist
<Khaotic> any clue why it says my flash drives are connected when they arent?
<Khaotic> woops
<Khaotic> rm: cannot remove `PROGRAMMING': Is a directory
<James147> Khaotic: sorry :) sudo rm -r /media/MOUNTPOINT
<Khaotic> -r?
<James147> Khaotic: if you have trouble mounting the drives you might need ot recreate the mount points
<James147> Khaotic: means recursive... needed to delete folders
<Khaotic> they mounted :)
<James147> Khaotic: if you ahve mounted them then why are you trying to remove the mount points?
<James147> Khaotic: now I am confused :S what are you trying to do :S
<Khaotic> James147 they wouldnt mount at first
<James147> Khaotic: but now they do ?
<Khaotic> yes
<James147> Khaotic: then dont use the rm command :S sorry, thourght you where trying to delete leftover mount points
<Khaotic> i was
<Khaotic> just dont worry about it
<Khaotic> problem solved
<vbgunz> is there an easy way to take all the packages I have in /var/cache/apt and turn it into an offline repository for myself?
<TeslaTony> What's a good replacement for knetworkmanager for Kubuntu Netbook Remix?
<James147> TeslaTony: the gnome version works slightly better (install: network-manager-gnome  kill knetworkmanager and runn nm-applet)
<James147> TeslaTony: although dosent look as good :(
<Guest93843> hey guys
<joona> Hi
<Guest93843> whats uo
<joona> bad
<Guest93843> ?
<joona> I get Segmentation Fault every time I try to run Synaptic or Fusion icon..
<Guest93843> i'm new to linux so i don't know what that means
<joona> k
<harmizi> hi all
<nuboon2age_> How do you tell KPackageKit to 'Remove Completely'/Purge a package?
<jschall> I'd like to use different kwallets for different passwords - for example, a kwallet with no password for my wifi credentials. I've tried just moving the wifi stuff into a different kwallet, but then networkmanager can't find them.
<jschall> any way of doing this?
<James147> nuboon2age_: not sure it can... you can use "sudo aptitude purge <packagename>" to do it in a terminal
<James147> jschall: Last I heard kwallet supported multiple passwords but no one used them... I think its up to the application to decide if you can use a non default wallet and non of them implment that
<James147> multiple wallets ^^
<jschall> James147: that's stupid.
<jschall> James147: i've yet to see an application that let me choose
<James147> jschall: it was part of the design to keep kwallet as lightweight as possible
<jschall> James147: well here's the problem with that:
<jschall> James147: "ok, i don't want to type a password EVERY TIME MY COMPUTER STARTS AFTER I'VE ALREADY TYPED MY PASSWORD, so I'll just SET THIS THING UP SO IT DOESNT EVER ASK ME FOR A PASSWORD"
<jschall> James147: which is a very insecure thing to do
<James147> jschall: i know... its been debated before :) you can in the networkmanager config set it to store the passphrases in a plane text file iif you wish
<jschall> James147: because as it is, kwallet is the most annoying thing EVER
<nuboon2age_> James147: thank you.  Yes, I was wondering KPackageKit was capable of doing it.  I was working w/ someone (even) less Linux/Kubuntu aware than me and so was hoping that a non-CL, non-Synaptic Kubuntu way was available.
<James147> jschall: i only found it anoying when it stored my wirelesss key, which are now in a normal file :)
<Folkist> anyone know how to make a bootable usb on a mac?
<Folkist> ubuntu 9.1
<jschall> James147: that's another thing that irks me, knetworkmanager's way of handling wifi bugs me.
<jschall> James147: maybe i'm just in an irritable mood today
<James147> jschall: knetworkmanager is jsut a tempory placeholder while they get the network widget working... i bleave its going to be in the next release but I am not sure :)
<James147> jschall: in the meantime if knetworkmanager is playing up you can try the gnome version
<jschall> James147: cool
<jschall> James147: it's not THAT bad, but I am glad it's going away
<James147> jschall: it was never ment to be good, only work untill it was replaced :)
<jschall> James147: lot of stuff to look forward to in the next release, as usual
<jschall> James147: new releases always make me happy :)
<James147> jschall: same :)
<James147> jschall: i think they are aiming to get samba and printing sorted out by then as well
<jschall> James147: cool, printing seems to work for me, although I have an printer that plays pretty nice
<henkka-> hey
<henkka-> is there a mirc like irc client for kubuntu
<henkka-> ?
<vot> yea its called mirc under wine
<vot> its strangely identical
<c3l> whats is the kde controll center/system settings called? so I can start it from commandline.
<nuboon2age_> henkka-: I like Konversation .  I vaguely remember mirc and liking it, so maybe Konversation would appeal to you to.  Haven't tried quassel.
<James147> c3l: systemsettings
<c3l> James147: thank
<nuboon2age_> henkka-: did you get your Go game on?  I found Kigo after we chated, that i think uses gnugo on the back end.
<c3l> where is colorshemes normally stored?
<henkka-> no i didnt
<c3l> found it /usr/share/kde4/apps/color-schemes
<joona> Hey
<joona> Anyone having Segmentation Faults with Synaptic or Fusion icon?
<jimmy51_> can i make dolphin always and only open in "Details" view?
<James147> joona: you might want to ask in #ubuntu :)
<joona> I'm using Kubuntu :P
<c3l> joona: general ubuntu questions in #ubuntu, #kubuntu is more kde specifik. (i hope)
<James147> joona: yeah but Synaptic is a gnome app a believe
<James147> you are more likly to find ppl there that know how to fix it
<joona> Okay, sorry about the interruption
<c3l> the only difference betwee kubuntu and ubuntu is the DE, the operative systems are identical
<c3l> joona: (there are also alot more users in #ubuntu to help you :)
<James147> jimmy51_: dolphin > settings > configure dolphin > general > check "Use common view properties for all folders" then switch to details view
<lucjan> siema
<jimmy51_> James147: WOW!  i've been in and out of the settings area many times and would never have knew what that meant
<jimmy51_> James147: thanks!
<human> w
<human> Who have tryed KDE4/5?
<James147> human: I have
<James147> human: but you really should just ask your question :)
<human> Is it faster?
<James147> human: dident knotice :S
<human> I do not want to crash my current system)
<James147> although I have been on it a while and can barly remember what 4.4 was like :)
<James147> human: then dont upgrade, 4.5 isent out yet
<human> But Sometimes my KDE does not allow me to work and play Sauer)
<human> The kde 4.3 was to hard after 3.5
<human> But I liked the moon widget and cannot imagine my life without it(
<James147> human: :) if you need a preformance bost try disabling some desktop effects or strigi
<human> I am thinking about rewriting Qt4 on assembler)
<human> Or about bying new computer
<James147> human: heh i think buying a new computer would be easier and quicker :p
<human> Or the newest fastest verstion of KDE4)
<human> I think so, but I think have to spend a lot of time to move the settings and reconfigure it
<James147> human: move the harddisk over?
<human> And it will be not good if the new computer will be slow for KDE4
<human> Yeah, gentlemen! Is there any program to move partitions? I think it must be.
<human> :)
<human> I am ..
<James147> there are many ways to copy a partition :)
<human> Oh!
<human> What was the time, when I have firstly installed Linux in 2005, it was a disk of 2002)
<human> And it worked fast!
<grifo74> how can i open dolphin in root mode?
<rork> grifo74: kdesudo dolphin
<grifo74> thanks work
<chevelle> hi people
<chevelle> i need help for configure my sound input
<chevelle> not found
<snarkster> if the test button in multimedia makes sound but nothing else does what does that mean?
<snarkster> no sound from videos, music
<snarkster> hmm even mpg123 wont make sound..
<snarkster> guess Im missing the mp3 library
<snarkster> its working now. thanks for nothing
<team_steeze> hello
<team_steeze>  i'm having a weird sound issue
<team_steeze>  i hear no sound in kubuntu but can hear sound just fine in all of my other terminals (tty2 tty3 etc...)
<team_steeze> i'm on 8.10
<team_steeze> so if i start playing something in kubuntu (tty7)
<team_steeze> i hear nothing
<team_steeze> but if i switch to any other terminal, i hear the sound
<team_steeze> any ideas? i'm 'bout out of options...
<espadan7> Hay ummm I'm using Kubuntu 10.04 32bit right now and I'm trying to make a side panel on kubuntu but when i a red x always pops up at the bottom of them panel, Is there a way to remove the x or is that the way its made?
<Torch> espadan7: once you're done configuring the panel, lock the widgets
<Torch> espadan7: that will make the yellowish thingy to configure it go away and also the red X
<espadan7> Torch Thank you so for =]
<compilerwriter> anyone know of a chat channel for open office?
<espadan7> much for your help*
<compilerwriter> I need a calc guru if there is one availiable.
<James147> compilerwriter: just ask your question :)
<compilerwriter> Well this isn't really the right channel I am trying to find someone who can help privately james147
<James147> compilerwriter: no, but you are alot more likly to find someone if you ask a question then if you try to find someone
<compilerwriter> I can't seem to remember how to do what I want to do.  Worse yet I can't remember what it is called to look it up for myself.  In calc I have columns A B and C I need to sort sort the information by the value in column be but without changing anything in the adjacent rows.
<Torch> compilerwriter: just select the column you want to sort.
<Torch> compilerwriter: then sort. calc will ask if that is what you really want. say yes ;-)
<Tazzypillar> Hello! I sorta need help not really, but sometimes the Kwin effects just...don't happen. Is that just normal for Kwin at this point or have i got something set up wrong?
<compilerwriter> I need to keep the rows correlated with the value in B as well.
<Tazzypillar> Also, for some reason my instances of plasma desktop keep showing up in my tasks
<Tazzypillar> taskbar
<Tazzypillar> i've got no idea why, and it isnt a huge deal, but having the icon there when it shouldn't be
<Torch> Tazzypillar: kde version?
<Tazzypillar> currently? I'm pretty sure i'm running 4.5, but i'm nooot sure, where can i check?
<Torch> Tazzypillar: any kde app. help menu. about kde.
<Tazzypillar> 4.5 RC
<Torch> Tazzypillar: hmm. doesn't happen here. the taskbar problem i've seen somewhen in the 4.4 cycle, though. not happening anymore for me.
<Tazzypillar> i see
<Tazzypillar> i think the taskbar thing showed up around the time i got amsn
<Tazzypillar> but my bigger issue is the thing with the animations
<Tazzypillar> since, you know, eyecandy slut is me
<Torch> Tazzypillar: haven't noticed anything being wrong with it, but i turn most of that off... since, you know, work slut is me ;-)
<Tazzypillar> minimizing works fine, but the kde menu sometimes doesnt slide up, just pops up. same with closing my windows and opening them, sometimes they just appear
<Tazzypillar> the two extremes ;w;
#kubuntu 2010-07-20
<tekton> hello
<tekton> anyone who could help with sound question?
<James147> !ask | tekton
<ubottu> tekton: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tekton> :) right
<tekton> i cannot record sounds from my mic (it works ok in other OS) but when i test it even in kubuntu wih fmit it looks alive
<tekton> it was working fine till last version of kubuntu
<tekton> what could it be?
<James147> tekton: is it muted :) ?
<tekton> of course not
<James147> tekton: just checking
<tekton> good for first guess ;)
<tekton> i can give you all my sound settings from VIA 8237
<tekton> any suggestion?
<tekton> any suggestion?
<James147> tekton: check system seetings > multimedia but I am not very good with mic problems :(
<tekton> ok thanks
<tekton> do you know about webcams?
<James147> not that much :p
<tekton> my trust webcam doesn't work either
<tekton> :D ok ok thanks for ur time though
<tekton> gn
<Folkist> hi
<Folkist> can i ggey some help?
<Torch> !ask | Folkist
<ubottu> Folkist: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Lord-Sid> hola ... soy nuevo usando kubuntu aunque no en sistemas Gnu y requiero ayuda para configurar mi escritorio
<JontheEchidna> !es | Lord-Sid
<ubottu> Lord-Sid: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Lord-Sid> JontheEchidna: helo
<JontheEchidna> hi
<Lord-Sid> JontheEchidna: I need help for desing my desktop
<ridin> just ask the question
<Lord-Sid> say my a channel of kubuntu in spanish
<ridin> i don't know spanish, sorry
<Folkist> same lol
<heinkel_111> can someone please help me decipher some dpkg output? --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/466216/
<heinkel_111> exactly what does the r and c tell me about the status of these packages?
<Folkist> i'm on a mac
<Folkist> how can i load the kernel for linux
<Folkist> i'm using EFI bootload
<Zeddikus> Can't you do it as a dual boot?  I've never tried on my Mac G4 but would think that it would work
<Folkist> dual boot?
<Folkist> how does tht worj
<Folkist> k
<Zeddikus> When the Mac boots it has both Mac OS and Linux
<Folkist> how do i do tht?
<Zeddikus> Not sure on a Mac  could search google for dual booting linux and mac os
<Zeddikus> http://www.askdavetaylor.com/how_do_i_dual_boot_ubuntu_linux_mac_os_x.html
<Zeddikus> I've only done it with Windows
<Folkist> idk if i want to dual boot
<Folkist> i just need to load the kernel
<Folkist> and run it off my usb
<Zeddikus> I'm not sure how to do that
<Folkist> same
<jschall> I have an asus eee 1001p with a 1024x600 screen. I'd like to be able to connect it to projectors that will most likely use 1280x1024, and be able to play a presentation at the projector's resolution, while still being able to see what I'm doing by looking at the computer. Is there a way to clone the output, but stretch it to 1024x600 on the netbook's built-in screen? is there another solution?
<muesli> how can i specify a video output for dragon?
<muesli> i configured it to work fine in xine, but in dragon i just get a black picture
<ussher_> is there a quick key to hold down to make sure i end up in the grub menu at start up?  im not getting a prompt
<ussher_> or alternatively to go straight to recovery mode?
<ussher_> im stuck, I cant do sudo so need to get into recovery mode to add my current user to the admin, but need to already be admin to change the grub menu so that i can boot into recovery mode.
<ussher_> found it, its the shift key.
<ridin> i must be a great helper for you
<HamEd> kasi nist
<hnd2> hi, i have a problem with kmail
<iconmefisto> having trouble burning double layer DVDs with K3b. The burn completes without errors, but can't be read. kubuntu sees it as still blank
<hnd2> digitally signing of emails fails in kmail, in kubuntu 10.04
<Anubis> is there any piece of software that allow to see whats the exchange rates for different currencies
<hnd2> \clear
<caldera> how are evbody
<Fleck> hey - i have ugly looking boot splash screen - text moded
<Fleck> 10.04
<zden> fleck: how ugly?
<Fleck> boot screen is not graphical, text mode
<zden> paste me "cat /etc/default/grub"
<Fleck> ok
<Fleck> i don't have such file
<moetunes> which kubuntu version Fleck ?
<Fleck> 10.04
<Fleck> ohh sorry
<Fleck> was looking on wrong konsole ;P
<Fleck> http://pastebin.com/YQ3EULFg
<zden> it looks good.
<moetunes> so prob graphics issue then
<Fleck> i have nvidia
<Fleck> on both PCs
<zden> proprietary driver?
<Fleck> yeah
<Fleck> in KDE all is working fine
<Fleck> all desktop effects etc
<moetunes> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-nvidia-drivers-manually-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html might give a clue
<moetunes> there's some framebuffer stuff on it
<zden> it is strange because plymounth should run on small resolution. I have nvidia graphics too
<zden> have you got plymouth installed?
<Fleck> let me check
<Fleck> yeah
<Fleck> but
<Fleck> plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text << i have this one too
<Fleck> ?
<Fleck> maybe i need to remove this?
<moetunes> that'll be a fallback sort of thing afaik
<zden> yeah and install plymouth-theme
<Fleck> yep, i didn't have plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo :)
<Fleck> one more thing - how can i set high res konsole resolution?
<Fleck> brb
<Fleck> works! :) thank you moetunes, zden ... sadly - i get that boot screen for 1second :D after that - i have login screen allready :P
<moetunes> heh :]
<moetunes> well done zden :]
<jillsmitt> Mamarok: i have an amarok player without gtk and without depends of gtk
<zden> np
<iconmefisto> Fleck: I had a black screen then splash displaying for just a second before login. there's a fix here that worked for me: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/quick-tipplymouth-themes-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<Fleck> iconmefisto great! :) thank you!
<tdn> In Kile, how do I enable more than one dictionary for spellcheck? I am writing a document in two languages: Danish and English. I would like to have Kile use both Danish and English dicts to auto spellcheck.
<ghost_> Русские есть?
<James147> !ru | ghost_
<ubottu> ghost_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jstaniek> hi, is qtdemo properly packaged? it expects examples to be in /usr/examples
<jstaniek> version 10.04
<starslights> hello to everyone, i have a problem with a update, freetype6 was to updated and before the end, it crashed and now, still the "dpkg" process running and i can't stop it . what can i do ? ( ia m on lucid 64 )
<James147> starslights: is dpkg actually running or just not unlocked its lock?
<starslights> hi James147, is locked, i think, because i see that it0s write " waiting disc"
<starslights> and still like that from many times now..
<James147> starslights: so the process has frozen?
<starslights> yes
<starslights> i was able to quit kpackegekit but that's all
<James147> starslights: well, you could try killing it... if you think it is not actually doing anything
<starslights> i have do but it say that it have failed too as superuser and so that it so a error 6 now
<James147> starslights: kpackagekit will only tell something else to tell dpkg to do things :) so that it can be closed before the updates/installs have finished
<starslights> yep, that i understand , thanks :P
<James147> starslights: "sudo kill -9 dpkg"   should kill it
<starslights> ok, i will try , thanks
<James147> although i would try without the -9 first :)
<James147> starslights: you then may need to delete the lock file... i forget where it is :)
<starslights> well "sudo kill dpkg" don't work, whille it wait a pid, i will try with -9
<James147> starslights: killall ^^ sorry :(
<starslights> sudo killall dpkg
<starslights> oups wrong windows
<James147> :)
<starslights> well, look nothing to happends but no errors :(
<James147> starslights: did dpkg die? (most commands dont output anything on sucess)
<starslights> no , i have my processus windows open and have under my eayes the dpkg processus, nothing have changed, i will try with -9 now
<starslights> damn, it wan't close it :/
<James147> starslights: :S
<starslights> yep, first time i get a such problem with dpkg :/, thanks for your help
<James147> starslights: what the output of "ps aux | grep dpkg"  ?
<starslights> oh but look like the look are away, becaus eit seem that i can open synaptic know
<starslights> i give you, hang on
<James147> starslights: then that would sugggest dpkg stoped :S
<starslights> root      4301  0.0  1.6  78920 67036 ?        Ds   11:37   0:00 /usr/bin/dpkg --force-confdef --force-confold --status-fd 44 --unpack --auto-deconfigure /var/cache/apt/archives/libfreetype6-dev_2.3.11-1ubuntu2.1_amd64.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/libfreetype6_2.3.11-1ubuntu2.1_amd64.deb
<starslights> 1000      6046  0.0  0.0   7640  1020 pts/1    S+   12:32   0:00 grep --color=auto dpkg
<James147> but that suggest it hasent :S
<starslights> ;)
<starslights> ah no, i can't get in synaptic after put my pass...
<James147> starslights: that sounds more like it :) ... not sure why killall -9 wouldent work though
<James147> starslights: not sure what you can do except reboot :S   killing with -9 is ment to be the last ditch attempt at killing something
<James147> starslights: well, except force power cycling your computer :D
<starslights> yeah, i see what you mean , sad, well, i will try to do like that, i have not choice :(, need i run a special command to repear you thing or it will as about this update again ?
<James147> starslights: the update was intrupted so I am not sure what 'state' your computer will be in when you boot... you should be able to run "sudo aptitude install -f" to attempt to continue the update (you may need to delete the lock file if it complains that dpkg has one)
<starslights> Thanks very much James147, very nice from you, i will do :p
<James147> starslights: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/what-to-do-when-kill-9-pid-doesnt-work-641497/#5  might be on intrest
<starslights> i take the link, always useful :P
<MIH1406> I have questions about translations
<MIH1406> I have installed Kubuntu with Arabic translations
<Nisha_> i have problems with my sound...can anyone help?
<MIH1406> I want to upgrade to Kubuntu 10.10
<James147> MIH1406: if you jsut want kde 4.5: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-45-rc-2  for to actually upgrade to 10.10 you can try running "sudo do-release-upgrade -d"
<MIH1406> Can I install KDE to 4.5 in Kubunut 10.04?
<James147> MIH1406: see the first link
<MIH1406> Thank you
<James147> ^^ or only link :)
<MIH1406> What does blocked updates mean in KPackageKit?
<Misterio> MIH1406: I think it means that blocked updates won't be installed
<MIH1406> I have just added a repo for KDE Beta
<MIH1406> Is it related?
<James147> MIH1406: I think its because they require something to be removed, or cant install the right version of somehting... most of the time doing "sudo aptitude upgrade && sudo aptitude full-upgrade" will install them,
<boubbin> what is the default disk-manager for kde?
<James147> MIH1406: upgrading a major kde version tends to block in kpackagekit due to it needed to remove some thing i think... works via aptitude or apt-get though
<boubbin> i mean the package name, i need to install it with package manager, cause i accidentally removed it
<omkar> hey guys
<omkar> i have a speaker
<James147> boubbin: disk amanger?
<omkar> which is connected to an acer laptop
<omkar> I have kubuntu 10.04 but i am not able to hear the voice from the speakers
<MIH1406> James147: can I do a downgrade after that?
<James147> MIH1406: No
<MIH1406> James147: Why?
<James147> MIH1406: downgrading is not supported and is not easy to do
<MIH1406> James147: What if I remove the new ppa
<boubbin> James147 yeah the one where i can choose which disk is mounted to which mountpoint
<James147> MIH1406: then you wont get anymore updates, the packages will not be down graded... you can try removing kde (and thus most or all of the UI system) remove the ppa and reinstall them.... but its not that easy to do
<MIH1406> what is the KDE version used in the link you gave me?
<boubbin> James147 managing mountpoints mainly, i need
<MIH1406> It is not 4.5
<MIH1406> it is 4.4.29
<James147> MIH1406: 4.4.92 is kde 4.5 RC2
<MIH1406> Sure?
<James147> MIH1406: is wont be kde 4.5 till kde4.5 is released :)
<MIH1406> I am just 1 step to install the upgrade
<MIH1406> Bye
<James147> boubbin: there isent one that can manage mount points i dont think... the closest thing I can think of is the widget "Device notifier"
<boubbin> lol
<boubbin> so i have to do it manually by editing fwtab?
<boubbin> fstab
<James147> omkar: make sure all the volume controls are turned up and not muted in kmix (it should be in your systray click it, thenk click "mixers")
<James147> boubbin: if you want to set the mount points yes... there is ntfs-config  for ntfs drives but I dont know a gui method for other filesystems
<omkar> yes both of them are up
<omkar> i wasn't even able to hear the voice output on headphones which I brought
<omkar> strange
<omkar> I didn't check it on windows
<omkar> earlier my both network cards also weren't detected by kubuntu
<omkar> i had to compile atheros n then installed the wireless drivers
<omkar> for broadcom
<boubbin> James147 haha, nice, kde fucked it up again, the whole desktop enviroment hasgone downhill since they moved from 3.5.* to 4.* .. sad...
<James147> omkar: what version of kubuntu?
<omkar> latest one 10.04
<James147> omkar: yeah, broadcom devices hate linux :(
<omkar> yes
<omkar> i was'nt
<omkar> I wasn't even having the c compiler
<omkar> installed it from the kubuntu cd which i downloaded over the net
<James147> boubbin: why? most people dont need to set mountpoints for removable media and kde handles mounting them just fine
<omkar> James: can u help me in fixing this Audio Output issue
<boubbin> what if i want my 5 different 500gb parttions to be mounted to ustom mountpoints?
<boubbin> i have to go it manually
<boubbin> kde3 had gui for that
<James147> boubbin: I would have done it during the installer :S
<omkar> when i remove the speaker i am able to hear the sound on laptop inbuilt speakers
<James147> omkar: sorry, not very good with audio releated problems :(
<boubbin> James147 yeah, if the installer can do it, it should be able to do afterwards, do you think its logical?
<omkar> it isn' t anything related to the motherboard soundcard issue
<omkar> as its giving me the output on the laptop speakers
<omkar> but not to the other headphones or external speakers which I want to connect
<James147> boubbin: the installer is not part of kde... and requires some knowledge of how to mount drives anyway.. everyone who wants to mount something in a specific place normally know how to edit /etc/fstab  and editing fstab isent that hard :p
<boubbin> yeah, but why to remove something like that? :P
<boubbin> i dont get it
<James147> boubbin: basically there isnt that great a need yet for something like that... although I wouldnt think it would be that hard to create one (boubbin you willing to do that?)  and I wouldnt say they ahve 'removed' it just havent replaced it yet
<boubbin> :P
<James147> boubbin: allot of the `missing` features in kde 4 are not due to kde dumbing down things... but simply they just havent been built yet
<boubbin> yeah, actually im on kde3 trinity, the one with 10.04 and kde3, things a little fucked up here but im really wondering wh other modules are working for kcontrol and others arent
<Pici> boubbin: Please mind your language in this channel, thanks :)
<boubbin> disk management was working in 9.10 trinity (kde3 remix)
<boubbin> Pici ok
<starslights> James147:  well, no way to shutdown too, i have needed to cut off the power of my system, between my external disk unavaible too,  But now i have fixed it and all woked again
<James147> starslights: :)
<starslights> thanks again for your help my friend :)
<otswim> hi, how can i use a kubuntu live 'CD' on a USB stick?
<James147> otswim: from kubuntu you can install it to the usb using "usb-creator-kde" from windows or other linux distros you can use "unetbootin"
<otswim> James147: great thanks, i'm trying from windows now
<infotel> hello are you all from plannet earth ?
<infotel> blah poopish
<infotel> blob
<BluesKaj> Howdy
 * tzzimy_away is away: Gone away for now
 * tzzimy is back.
<James147> !afk | tzzimy
<ubottu> tzzimy: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<infotel> sounds complicated
<tzzimy> sorry fixing it
<vbgunz> anybody here using KDE 4.5 RC2? RC1 had some terrible nvidia regressions that made even testing very uncomfortable. did they address this in RC2?
<BluesKaj> vbgunz , I gave up 4.5 , waaay too unstable on my setup.
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: I hear that. I tried RC1 and felt the same exact way. which is surprising considering so many bugs fixed since 4.4.
<johannes___> hi everyone
<ExElNeT> heya. somehow, I cant switch devices using the padevchooser. any idea? might be a kde theme problem...
<otswim> i'm running a kubuntu live usb stick; and i'm trying to mount an external hdd to backup my files but i don't know how, i've tried almost every /dev/sdXY with X from a to c and Y from nothing to 3
<otswim> and the hdd is not detected by dolphin
<Torch> otswim: try blkid or fdisk -l from a shell and see if it's listed there
<otswim> i don't see it in fdisk and there is no output for blkid
<as> hellow
<Torch> otswim: then it doesn't exist as far as linux is concerned. either it's not turned on, not connected properly or linux does not support it.
<Torch> otswim: with the latter being highly unlikely for a common usb external drive.
<otswim> Torch: what i didn't mention is that the hdd doesn't work great on windows too as i have to plug/unplug it 10 times for it to work
<Torch> otswim: then i guess you have your answer already.
<otswim> is there a way to fix it?
<Torch> otswim: it's probably some hardware-related issue.
<James147> otswim: if you can I would try a different cable or usb port... but if it is the harddrive I would consider not relying on it for backups
<otswim> James147: someone told me to try formatting
<Torch> otswim: that won't help
<James147> otswim: if its having trouble being detected its not a formatting issue... its falty hardware and thus not reliable
<otswim> why not? if i plug it, i see messages in 'dmesg' and if i plug it on windows, when it fails, it still tell me an error message "usb problem" or something; so maybe it's not the cable
<otswim> yes i said it incorrectly: it's being detected, but not mounted
<Torch> otswim: formatting has nothing to do with usb problems, though.
<Torch> otswim: it's hardware. either the usb port, the connecting cable or the usb chip on the drive's circuit board.
<otswim> maybe that's a generic windows error message while the main problem is on the mounting?
<Torch> (the enclosure, that is)
<otswim> hm
<otswim> ok
<Torch> otswim: neither fdisk -l nor blkid rely on formatting.
<otswim> ok i see
<Torch> otswim: both don't show the drive.
<otswim> i have another problem: i've booted with a kubuntu live usb stick to repair my computer (mandriva); should i run 'fsck /media/disk' if the internal hard drive is mounted there?
<James147> otswim: fairly sure you dont run fsck on a mounted drive...
<Torch> otswim: it's e2fsck and as james said the partition must not be mounted to run it.
<otswim> James147: right, so i should 'umount' it and then i run it on /dev/sda2 (for instance)?
<Torch> otswim: you need the device node. blkid will tell you. or mount, while it's mounted.
<otswim> /dev/sda2 was in front of /media/disk on the output of 'df' so i guess it's this one?
<Torch> otswim: yes
<otswim> Inode 18088, i_blocks is 32, should be 8. Fix<y>?
<otswim> i guess that's a good sign
<Torch> otswim: it's a sign that e2fsck does its job.
<otswim> does it take long to run?
<Torch> otswim: depends on the size of the file system
<Torch> otswim: it can take a couple of minutes
<James147> otswim: and the type ^^ ext4 is alot faster
<otswim> there a lot of i_blocks errors like this one :(
<Torch> otswim: you might want to stop it (ctrl+c) and re-run it with the "-y" switch then so you don't have to type y for each question
<sinthetek> can i use dd to put an iso image on the usb drive directly?
<sinthetek> ie dd if=kubunt-netbook.iso of=/dev/sdf
<sinthetek> or is there a link to an alternate method of installing via cli? having trouble googling a method since most i've found seem to refer to a .img
<James147> sinthetek: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent << if you can I had most luck when using usb-creator-kde (gui baised)
<Torch> i had to use the GTK version as the kde base one did not work at all for me :-(
<James147> Torch: had that problem in previous versions but not 10.04 :S
<Torch> James147: yeah, that was on 9.10
<sinthetek> weak... i don't have time for that atm. maybe i can install it for her later
<sinthetek> thanks anyway
<cobra-the-joker> i am really confused ...which is better kubuntu or ubuntu ?
<James147> !best | cobra-the-joker
<ubottu> cobra-the-joker: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<James147> cobra-the-joker: they are essentially the same system... execpt ubuntu comes with the gnome desktop enviroment and kubuntu comes with the kde one... witch is better is which you like better :)
<cobra-the-joker> they are supported equally ?
<James147> cobra-the-joker: note that you can install kde on ubuntu and gnome on kubuntu by installing either of ubuntu-dekstop or kubuntu-desktop
<cobra-the-joker> aha
<James147> cobra-the-joker: the core system is identical so equally supported :) couldent really comment on the desktop interface though
<James147> cobra-the-joker: if you are unsire I highly suggest trying them both out (give them both a fair amount of time) and make up your mind which one you want to keep later :)
<cobra-the-joker> thats a tough one
<cobra-the-joker> how much this amount of time ?
<James147> cobra-the-joker: why so?
<James147> cobra-the-joker: depends :) I personally would give both of them a couple days each... its hard to tell how good a system is if you dont spend that much time on it.... but its up to you spend as much time as you like you are free to switch between them as often as you like for as long as you like
<cobra-the-joker> aha
<cobra-the-joker> James147 , thanx for the advice
<thejackal221_> Hello
<thejackal221_> what would be the best vertualization software?
<Pici> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<SanTah> 	Hell can some one tell me what xorg.conf needs my pc from shuttle xpcsg31g2b and monitor x233h from acer for best video output
<SanTah> i ask this because i had a crt and the safe mode and now i have the x233h
<glaucous> Is there a way to set a keyboard shortcut so that you can move a window to another desktop?
<James147> glaucous: if there is it will most likly be in system settings > keyboard & mouse > global keyboard shortbuts > "KDE compoent": "Kwin"
<glaucous> James147, yeah was looking there, doesn't seem like it
<James147> glaucous: found "Window to Desktop #"
<glaucous> James147, how did I miss that. Thanks a lot!
<James147> glaucous: and "Window one desktop (down|left|right|up)
<glaucous> James147, "Window to Next/Prev Desktop" is exactly what I wanted
<cypherb0t> hi anyone there?
<cypherb0t> never used irc before sorry for being dumb.
<cypherb0t> I suspect I've just gotten my first linux virus.
<cypherb0t> anyone able to advise?
<cypherb0t> evidence is a process called nullmailer trying hard to send out messages
<cypherb0t> like thousands of attempts
<ridin> then kill the process
<daniel90> cypherb0t: hmm, a linux virus? not anything near common. how do you know it tries to send messages (you mean emails?)
<cypherb0t> I've stopped it but I'd like to figure out what called it.
<cypherb0t> any idea
<cypherb0t> yes emails
<cypherb0t> 2010-07-20 19:47:56	john-desktop	nullmailer[1357]	Starting delivery: protocol: smtp host: smtp.mail.yahoo.co.uk file: 1260550076.24567
<cypherb0t> 2010-07-20 19:47:56	john-desktop	nullmailer[4078]	smtp: Failed: 530 authentication required - for help go to http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/mail/pop/pop-11.html
<cypherb0t> 2010-07-20 19:47:56	john-desktop	nullmailer[1357]	Sending failed:  Permanent error in sending the message
<cypherb0t> 2010-07-20 19:47:56	john-desktop	nullmailer[1357]	Starting delivery: protocol: smtp host: smtp.mail.yahoo.co.uk file: 1271240307.7896
<FloodBotK3> cypherb0t: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cypherb0t> eg from my syslog
<cypherb0t> but thousands
<cypherb0t> er sorry
<moetunes> more likely a rootkit then a virus
<ridin> clamav or avast! could help
<cypherb0t> can anyone recommend some antivirus software that looks for linux infections?
<cypherb0t> I thought they all look for windows viruses?
<moetunes> !info chkrootkit
<ubottu> chkrootkit (source: chkrootkit): rootkit detector. In component main, is optional. Version 0.49-3 (lucid), package size 298 kB, installed size 824 kB
<cypherb0t> thanks trying chkrootkit
<noaXess> weher can i insert a special command, eg. to disable touchpad on boot? /etc/rc.local doesnt work
<yigal> how do I turn off my web cam in Kopete - I'm greatful it works but I'm using a laptop and the web cam drains the battery quickly?
<yigal> any who may help me in the future I'm using Kubuntu 10.4
<yigal> how do I turn off my web cam in Kopete - I'm greatful it works but I'm using a laptop and the web cam drains the battery quickly?
<AnxiousNut> Does Kubutnu 10.04 also uses plymouth?
<Torch> AnxiousNut: yes
<AnxiousNut> Torch, k thanks! .. it wasnt that hard, now was it?! anyways i appreciate it! Thanks bub!!
<asus> hey?
<Alumin> so, I've got a notification area icon for the update notifier, that constantly notifies me of the pending Lucid dist-upgrade
<Alumin> I can click on it and go to "quit", but then am I quitting the whole notifier?  I just want it to not bug me about the Lucid update
<Alumin> in the current state, I can't tell if there are pending updates within Karmic because the icon is always there
<ionut> why the web doesn't start with kopete , profile yahoo ?
<rootlogan> test
<rootlogan> salve a tutti
#kubuntu 2010-07-21
<heinkel_111> hello
<heinkel_111> does anyone know how I can download the source code for the most recent versions of libkexiv2 and libkdcraw
<heinkel_111> actually, most recent is not necessary, I only need: 'libkdcraw>=1.1.0' and libkexiv2>=1.1.0'
<Anarch> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ redirects (slowly) to a page that has no FAQs.
<Torch> heinkel_111: http://www.exiv2.org/download.html
<Torch> heinkel_111: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/
<heinkel_111> oi! Thanks Torch
<Torch> heinkel_111: you'll need to checkout via svn for the latter, obviously
<Torch> Anarch: works for me
<heinkel_111> Torch... that is exiv2 version 0.2 with May 30th 2010 date.... strange
<Anarch> Torch: Thanks for replying; I will try again now.  FYI, the page I got redirected to was 'https://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=linkto%3A%22CommonQuestions%22'
<heinkel_111> I am looking for versioon 1.1.0 for compiling digikam 1.3.0
<heinkel_111> I am looking for exiv2 version 1.1.0 for compiling digikam 1.3.0 which is hardly newer than that... strange...
<Torch> heinkel_111: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdegraphics/libs/libkexiv2/
<Torch> heinkel_111: maybe exiv moved to kde svn and didn't update their web page... and ubuntu didn't update the source url in the package either (where i got the URL from initially)
<heinkel_111> probably you are right
 * heinkel_111 hates unmaintained information on such pages...
<heinkel_111> it is like driving down dead end streets
<heinkel_111> searching for something
<Torch> heinkel_111: looks like kde 4.5 will come with exiv 1.1.0
<Torch> heinkel_111: so there will be a package in the beta repo for lucid
<heinkel_111> thanks for info, Torch
<daedaluz> will kubuntu 10.04 get official update to 4.5 when it's ready?
<James147> daedaluz: dont think so... but they devs do release a ppa for it, not sure if its "offical" or not
<James147> daedaluz: it has a ppa for the RC atm
<Luija1006> sup people, I am having problems connecting to a router in my kubuntu 10.04, the password is correct, the password is wep, when I try to connect, it says: Connecting, but never end, what could be the problem?
<Luija1006> no one?
<jschall> my netbook is nonresponsive for about 15-20 seconds after resuming from standby. I can move the mouse, but nothing responds to it. I'm assuming there's some driver that's taking a while to come back from suspend... is there any way to find out which? running kubuntu netbook remix.
<kevin_> So I installed the kubuntu-desktop metapackage in my ubuntu install. How can I use kubuntu? with a cml command?
<Luija1006> sup people, I am having problems connecting to a router in my kubuntu 10.04, the password is correct, the password is wep, when I try to connect, it says: Connecting, but never end, what could be the problem?+
<Luija1006> I am having problems connecting to a router in my kubuntu 10.04, the password is correct, the password is wep, when I try to connect, it says: Connecting, but never end, to the right of the router name appears a yellow warning like symbol, what could be the problem?
<jschall> Luija1006: warning symbol just says it's a secured network, iirc.
<jschall> Luija1006: if you open a terminal and type iwconfig, what comes up?
<Luija1006> jschall wait
<Luija1006> jschall my laptop with the issue obviously does not have connection
<Luija1006> how i can send you what the terminal throwed when I typed your command?
<cato37> i cannot read data cd's and get error messages like: wrong fs type, bad option, bad suprerblock on /dev/sr0, 	missing codepage or helper program, or other error	In some cases uselful info is found in syslot - try dmesg | tail or so how do i fix it?
<cato37> how do i give myself permission to get kubuntu to read my own data cd's?
<kevin_> Hi, I am trying to figure out how to do a multiple boot from a usb. What program could I use to do this?
<muesli> what does kde do when trying to adjust the display brightness?
<muesli> can i make it call a script?
<muesli> oh funny... the brightness setting in the power management works
<ridin> coolness.
<muesli> just the keyboard shortcut doesn't (pops up a little display, but doesn't change the brightness)
<noaXess> good morning.
<noaXess> where can i insert a special command eg. to disable touchpad on boot? /etc/rc.local doesnt work
<ridin> try asking in ##linux or #ubuntu
<udayan> i installed openssh-server which asked me to create the dsa and rsa keys which i did.after that i tried to ssh from another system which gave me the man-in-the-middle attack so i cleared up the known_hosts file.now it disconnects just after authenticating.what could be wrong ?
<tdn> How do I get the old Amarok 1.4 in Kubuntu 10.04 instead of the new 2.*?
<moetunes> someone might have it in a ppa
<moetunes> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Vojtaeus> Or there is Clementine (or how is the project named
<Vojtaeus> ) - port/fork of Amarok 1.4
<tdn> Vojtaeus, have you tried Clementine?
<tdn> I have looked briefly at Clementine and Exaile. Can they be recommended?
<Vojtaeus> tdn: No, I!m satisfied with Amarok 2.3. I only red about its existence...
<tdn> I have tried being patient with Amarok 2, but it is beyond belief how much it keeps sucking compared to 1.4.
<Vojtaeus> tdn: Try it and You'll see
<tdn> It's sad really.
<tdn> Vojtaeus, yeah, I just noticed that clementine is not available from apt sources.
<Vojtaeus> Hm
<tdn> I have tried installing Exaile, but when trying to play a song, I get this error: You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins
<Vojtaeus> Somewhere I red it requires GStreamer and not Xine as "normal" Amarok... It might be this problem...
<glaucous> Since "Removeable Drives - System Settings" automounting drives requires password each boot, would it be the same to add mounting to fstab instead?
<slhk> glaucous: if a drive is in fstab it gets automatically mounted on boot, without requiring any password (except if the drive is encrypted)
<slhk> glaucous: in fstab there is also a keyword (user I think) which allows any user to mount the drive, so you don't actually have to mount it at boot time but can still be done later without passwrod
<glaucous> slhk, thanks, got it working
<glaucous> Is it possible to start a program at login, with kdesudo and without the need for entering your password? Guess it would be a security risk, but I have one program which must run at boot as sudo.
<Mamarok> glaucous: sounds like a very bad idea
<glaucous> Mamarok, yeah I guess so.
<moetunes> /etc/rc.local was made for that - if it is not a gui app...
<Mamarok> well, if he needs kdesudo it is a GUI app
<Mamarok> hence a very bad idea
<glaucous> moetunes, exactly. The problem is just that it is a GUI app, not open-source either :/
<glaucous> Not many GPU overclock/underclock utilities available
<moetunes> you could add a line in visudo to have no password for the app
<glaucous> moetunes, visudo? never heard of it
<moetunes> glaucous: it is the command to edit the /etc/sudoers file for setting user permissions etc
<glaucous> moetunes, oh I see, although it sounds like something I shouldn't mess around with
<moetunes> glaucous: you would need to do some research before you attempted to edit it
<pvandewyngaerde> i dont know if it is correct but what about    chown and setuid ? ?
<moetunes> but it isn't hard
<glaucous> moetunes, okay okay. I might have found a workaround though, I'll be back after reboot
<moetunes> k
<millun> hi, anybody else has had problems with KVPNC?
<serge> ыыы
<serge> кьюбюнту
<Misterio> !english | serge
<ubottu> serge: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<serge> Hi people)
<tim> hi ... what do i need to do to configure kde to automatically mount inserted usb sticks? i currently have to do it manually from the terminal
<Misterio> tim: I need to open Dolphin to mount them, I have that problem too
<tim> Misterio, ... after opening dolphin, how do i mount it?
<Torch> tim: kde version? you should be able to mount from the notification you get in kde 4.4 or later.
<Misterio> tim: In my case automounts when I open it
<tim> Torch, 4.4.92 ... do i need to start any specific service?
<Torch> tim: no. do you get the notification when you insert the drive?
<tim> the device notifier doesn't show any devices ...
<tim> no
<Torch> tim: not for this specific one or not at all?
<tim> not at all (not sure, which devices is should show in general)
<Torch> tim: removable ones
<tim> Torch, do you know, which service is responsible for this?
<Torch> tim: hal, solid, the device notifier plasmoid
<Torch> tim: does dolphin show the drive in its places pane?
<tim> Torch, no
<tim> libsolid4 is installed, though
<Torch> tim: unlikely you need to install anything.
<Torch> tim: you can check on a shell if lshal shows the device.
<Torch> tim: this lists all devices hal knows. if it's not listed there, KDE can't do anything about it
<tim> ah ... i had to install hal
<Torch> tim: hmm. how could that have happened, though?
<tim> Torch, hal is deprecated
<Torch> tim: that's a completely meaningless statment (i often hear)
<tim> well, apt-get remove hal simply uninstall hal without uninstalling kde ;)
<Torch> tim: that's surprising. even more surprising is why you did that.
<Misterio> I have a pendrive 4GB. When I remove it, it always fails. So I have to do with sudo "rm /media/disk/*". Then pendrive appears as empty, but when I send more movies to it, it fails telling "cannot send more" or I dont know (it's in spanish, and I don't literal translation). So I have to format it to fat again. Any idea?
<Misterio> When I remove movies from it, sorry
<Torch> Misterio: rm does not unmount, it deletes
<Misterio> Torch: I do rm * to remove its movies
<Torch> Misterio: do you mean you cannot delete files from your pen drive?
<Misterio> Yep
<Torch> Misterio: "when i remove it" isn't clear.
<Torch> Misterio: ah, ok.
<Torch> Misterio: sounds like there's a permission problem somewhere.
<Misterio> Torch: Should I modify with chmod?
<Torch> Misterio: what file system does the drive have?
<Misterio> It had fat32, and right now uses fat16
<Misterio> (I need fat because I have a connector to TV and only supports it)
<tdn> How do I add Danish dictionary to Kile's spellcheck?
<Torch> Misterio: how big is it?
<Misterio> Torch: 4GB
<Torch> Misterio: fat16 only supports volume sizes of 2GiB or less... so you should reformat it with fat32, really.
<Torch> Misterio: the permissions problem i don't really know. how do you mount it? via the device notifier?
<Misterio> Torch: Didn't know that, thanks. But it failed in fat32 too, that's the reason of why I tried 16
<Misterio> Torch: Yes, openning Dolphin it mounts
<Torch> Misterio: first step would be to re-format it with fat32. then we'll have a look at the permissions, ok?
<Misterio> Formtatting
<Misterio> Done
<Torch> Misterio: great, now please remove it (physically) and insert it again. then mount it in dolphin.
<Torch> Misterio: then please pastebin the output of "mount" on a shell.
<Misterio> How do I check output?
<Torch> Misterio: have you ever worked on a shell before?
<Misterio> Torch: Yes, but I don't know all commands
<Torch> Misterio: don't worry. just open a shell and run the "mount" command.
<Torch> Misterio: it will list all mounted devices on your system.
<Torch> Misterio: select the output and pastebin it.
<Misterio> Torch: This? >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/466932/
<Misterio> It seems I have permissions, rw
<Torch> Misterio: is your user id 1000?
<Torch> Misterio: check with "id" on a shell
<Misterio> Torch: Yes, it is
<Torch> Misterio: then it's really looking fine.
<Misterio> Torch: Then can it be phisical error or pendrive?
<Torch> Misterio: on the shell, try to cd to the mount point (cd /media/disk-1) and touch some file (touch foo) there
<Misterio> Torch: Done
<Torch> Misterio: no error?
<Misterio> Torch: No
<Torch> Misterio: then it's working as expected and should work from dolphin or other GUI apps, too.
<Misterio> Torch: I think tomorrow I will go to buy another pendrive in shopcenter
<Torch> Misterio: maybe the drive is faulty, but i can't say anything about that.
<Torch> Misterio: when the drive acts up, you could try looking at the output of dmesg|tail on a shell. these are the kernel's messages and hardware errors should show up there.
<Torch> Misterio: those messages are a little harder to understand though.
<Misterio> Torch: Noted!
<Misterio> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Misterio> s***, I know what's the problem :S
<Misterio> Torch: It seems when I remove files, they go to trash!!!!!
<Misterio> No much experiece with external drives
<Misterio> Torch: Sorry for losing your time
<Torch> Misterio: hmm, i always use shift-delete on external drives, but you're right, yeah.
<Misterio> When I was on gnome, tash appeared as .trash
<Misterio> Then I switched to KDE, and didn't found that, and now I saw it appears in kubuntu's trash
<Misterio> Torch: Thank you for your time :P
<Torch> Misterio: yw
<steveire> in 10.04 when I middle click the home button it duplicates all my open tabs instead of giving me a new tab at my home location, which was the old behaviour. How do I fix it?
<kasper_> does anyone know about setting up Huawei 182E modem on 10.04?
<troopperi> steveire: can you change it, konqueror->settings->change keystrokes or something?
<kasper_> I think in general, 10.04 has been more unstable than 9.10...
<troopperi> kasper_: what says lsusb at konsole? Do you computer recongnize it?
<mvk> IT SUCKS sooo fc****  badly that if KDE/kubuntu crashes, Network-Manager fails getting up afterwards
<mvk> and /var/lib/Network-Manager/networkmanager.state ... had enabled=false ....
<steveire> troopperi: This is firefox, sorry
<troopperi> steveire: what you want to open that middle click?
<steveire> troopperi: before 10.04, middle click on the home button would open the home page in a new tab. Now it duplicates all my open tabs instead.
<steveire> Actually, sorry that's not right
<steveire> My home page was a | separated list of pages so it was opening all of those.
<steveire> I've reduced that to one, so problem solved.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<kasper_> yes, I have it working by running a scrpit I found on the web, but it varies greatly in speed...
<slhk> kasper_: there was a discussion about Huawei a little time ago on the kubuntu-users mailing list, you may look at the archive, hth
<Whitechapel> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs185.snc4/37569_131334363568476_131334323568480_151348_932780_n.jpg
<perforator> Good day
<amigad> Is any1 else havin probs tryin t browse C: in 1.1.38-1.2rc4 - latest release on Lipid i386?
<Torch> amigad: you are not making any sense at all.
<amigad> OOPS! Is any1 else havin probs tryin t browse 'Wine' C: drive in 1.1.38-1.2rc4 - latest release on Lipid i386?
<BluesKaj> lipid ? you mean lucid i suppose , and perhaps you should ask in #wine
<BluesKaj> or #winehq
<willians_> qual o canal do ubuntu?
<Matisse> hi, apt-get -d package-name  says "package-name is an unknown option" although it should download the package file...
<Matisse> is there another way to download such package files?
<willians_> ubuntu brazilian?
<Matisse> portugees
<amigad> Unable to run the command specified. The file or folder file:///home/<user>/.wine/drive_c/.wine/dosdevices/c: does not exist.
<willians_> yes Matisse
<Matisse> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<willians_> what's channel for Ubuntu?
<willians_> obrigado
<BluesKaj> Matisse, do it a superuser = sudo
<BluesKaj> as superuser=sudo
<Matisse> BluesKaj, doesnt work either
<amigad> try tping in a search-engine as much in about the hunted ap as pos!
<Matisse> $ sudo apt-get -d claws-mail-pgpmime      thats what i type
<BluesKaj> !claws
<BluesKaj> !info claws
<ubottu> Package claws does not exist in lucid
<amigad> DO NOT BUY A  Disgracer lapstop!
<BluesKaj> aha , so it's not in the repos
<Matisse> !claws-mail
<amigad> Unless you want problems with repairing!
<Matisse> !info claws-mail
<ubottu> claws-mail (source: claws-mail): Fast, lightweight and user-friendly GTK2 based email client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7.4-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1552 kB, installed size 3704 kB
<BluesKaj> what's the pgpmime extension , Matisse whynot just try claws-mail
<dan_> Errrr....quick issue:  some process is precluding me from installing software.   I just get a 'waiting for package manager lock' window.
<dan_> I'm not running anything else
<BluesKaj> close your package manager ,
<dan_> it happens even if it reboots
<dan_> rather even if I reboot
<BluesKaj> dan_, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<dan_> it started last night when installing firebird firebird and the install choked
<dan_> that worked
<dan_> what was that all about?
<ubuntu_> Hi everyone. I have Kubuntu installed on /dev/sda and Windows 7 installed on /dev/sdd. I had to install GRUB via the Live CD method (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD), but after doing that, it didn't pick up Windows 7. Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> dan_, it remove pkg manager lockup
<BluesKaj> removes
<dan_> i bow to your linux leetness
<dan_> I am sorry for being n00b
<amigad> Radion should be good coz they are AMD Prods. Some catyalst proies might not install i your hardware manager! Or, is it just a fault with Lipid??!
<BluesKaj> dan_, now run ,sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<amigad> DON"T EVEN THINK ABOUT KEEPIN LOSDOWS.
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_, run sudo update-grub
<Matisse> ok, problem 1 solved. Now i want to add the pgp stuff to claws-mail, but it crashes if i do that. no error message and no information if I start claws via bash
<BluesKaj> amigad, ? no need to shout , we can read lower case too
<ubuntu_> BluesKaj: Good to see you here; you've helped me out several times before. :) ... Already did that-- it's only picking up Linux.
<Dan_L> weird
<amigad> BEST to ORDER a customised 1 from the Manufacurer.via online ording, or email!
<ubuntu_> amigad: I've been Linux-only for four years now, but there are a few Windows-only games I "need" to play. ;)
<amigad> I'd rather fight WINE than keep reinstalling LOS!!
<BluesKaj> amigad, no idea what you are talking about , is it kubuntu related ? if not , go to offtopic
<Matisse> ignore trolls
<amigad> WORST CHOICE FOR A LAPTOP I CAN THINKOF!!!
<ubuntu_> BluesKaj: I'm chrooted into the Kubuntu install that's on /dev/sda1 right now (I'm running from the live CD at the moment).
<amigad> Are you about to suffer too?
<BluesKaj> amigad, doyou have a linux /kubuntu related question? If you're just goinf to complain about the state of you laptop then go elsewhere
<Matisse> BluesKaj, ignore him...
<ubuntu_> Wise words, Matisse. I already did.
<Matisse> didnt you learn about trolls in fairy tales lectures?
<BluesKaj> well there's another way too Matisse
<BluesKaj> !ops |  amigad
<ubottu> amigad: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<ubuntu_> Any GRUB gurus around?
<Matisse> BluesKaj, that just gives him more attention, instead showing him that nobosy is interested in him shit
<BluesKaj> !Grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<BluesKaj> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_, the grub2 tutorial usually works for most ppl\
<Torch> ubuntu_: if you have a question, just ask.
<anon_> Helo.
<BluesKaj> Torch, ubuntu_ asked this : I have Kubuntu installed on /dev/sda and Windows 7 installed on /dev/sdd. I had to install GRUB via the Live CD method (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD), but after doing that, it didn't pick up Windows 7. Any ideas?
<anon_> I recently installed kubuntu, and I am from sweden. The format is in english, but i need it to be in swedish
<ubuntu_> BluesKaj: Ahh, I'm an idiot. That's the page I've been using, but I was just going off of the Recover from Live CD method, as that worked in the past. I hadn't tried what's under the Dual-booting section yet... So, given I'm chrooted into my Kubuntu install via the Live CD *right now*, can I just do what's under that section, or should I boot into it proper first?
<Torch> anon_: there's regiona  & locale in systemsettings
<ubuntu_> (By "that section", I meant the Dual-booting section.)
<anon_> One minute
<Torch> (exact name varies depending on KDE version)
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_, i believe the tutorial requires you to be running the live cd
<anon_> ahh
<anon_> thank you Torch
<anon_> <3
<ubuntu_> BluesKaj: Okay... So just to be sure, running these commands should be safe in a chroot from live CD? $ sudo apt-get install --reinstall libdebian-installer4; sudo os-prober; sudo update-grub
<Matisse> oh nooo, its fixed in 3.7.5... and i have 3.7.4
<ubuntu_> BluesKaj: Sorry, I just want to be sure I understand you correctly. :)
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_, dunno for sure , if the tutorial posted above lists those commands in the procedure then yes.
<Matisse> is it possible to install 3.7.5 although 3.7.4 is in the reps?
<ubuntu_> Hmm... Well it doesn't say anything about the live CD for that particular section. I'm just gonna reboot into the install proper to be on the safe side. Much thanks for your help. Peace!
<Torch> Matisse: of what?
<Matisse> claws-mail
<BluesKaj> Matisse, usually there will be a pps repos for dev apps
<Torch> Matisse: it's always possible to install other packages than those in the repos
<BluesKaj> a ppa
<Torch> Matisse: like BluesKaj says you just need to find a repo that has what you want
<Torch> Matisse: google might help ;-)
<Matisse> already searching
<Matisse> thx
<amigad> Posibly. I might have lipid on my mind 4 sum strange reason!
<amigad> I'm doing that 2! I wonder how slow can a 'Dumb' Celery D get?!
<ampzz^> Uhh.. is it possible to install spotify through terminal?
<amigad> + Stupid combined!
<Matisse> ampzz^, tried    sudo apt-get install spotify ?
 * Whitechapel is away: Gone away for now
<ampzz^> Yes of course Matisse
<ampzz^> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<ampzz^> Ops
<ampzz^> E: Couldn't find package spotify
<FloodBotK3> ampzz^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ampzz^> I tried to install through wine, but it didn't want to open with wine
<Matisse> ampzz^, than the package name is different, try   apt-cache search spotify
<contrast> Hey BluesKaj. I'm the guy that was having the GRUB2/dual-booting issue. Sadly, the wiki's proposed solution didn't work. :\
<BluesKaj> contrast, did grub disappear then you tried to reinstall it  ?
<ampzz^> Matisse, none.. Uh, how do i install adobe flash player through terminal?
<ampzz^> Never mind
<contrast> BluesKaj: Well, I had Kubuntu on sda1 initially, *then* I installed Win7 on /dev/sdd1, which knocked out GRUB, so I installed GRUB from the live CD, but it's just not detecting Win7, presumably because it's on a different drive, since I had Win7 on sda previously without issue (i.e: GRUB detected it).
<James147> contrast: should not matter what drive it is on...
<contrast> James147: Ok... Any ideas for why it's not getting detected?
<BluesKaj> contrast,did you do , sudo update-grub  ?
<contrast> Yup. No dice.
<amigad> U will always have losses when installin older vers of LOSDOWS after later 1s.
<ampzz^> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ampzz^> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ampzz^> Why?
<Matisse> ampzz^, another package manager is running
<BluesKaj> I assume you have a grub menu showing up, because you haven't mentioned it, contrast
<amigad> I need t know if this Linux is should be renamed 'Stupid' on or patched!
<contrast> Just to clarify: from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/grub2 , I've tried the steps under "#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD" _and_ "#Dual-booting", both to no avail - GRUB is simply refusing to detect the Windows partition.
<anton> Привет
<anton> ввсем
<FloodBotK3> anton: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amigad> Later removes path to older vers!
<contrast> BluesKaj: Well, since there's only one entry (I don't keep old kernels installed, no memtest, and no recovery option), it's not showing the menu-- it's just booting straight into Kubuntu, since as far as it's concerned, that's the only thing to boot into.
<contrast> BluesKaj: But if you like, I can pastebin the output of update-grub
<BluesKaj> contrast, hold down the shift key while booting if the grub menu isn't showing up, or you can open /etc/default grub and change the timeout to 5 seconds or so , and comment this line, GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<amigad> LOsdows I'm textin about!
<amigad> @ many chatter t keep up on 2 channels!
<BluesKaj> err  /etc/default/grub , contrast
<amigad> 2 many of ya!
<BluesKaj> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Riddell> amigad: you are off topic, you will be kicked if you continue
<contrast> BluesKaj: I don't mind trying that, but I'm fairly certain it's not going to solve anything, as "update-grub" only outputs the following: Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-24-generic ;; Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-24-generic ;; done
<amigad> I'll get off & report a posible bug @ the report site! Bye
<contrast> BluesKaj: And I clearly remember (as it was just a few days ago), when update-grub *did* detect Win7, it listed it in the output.
<contrast> Chat comfortably. Anywhere. Just. Not. Here.
<BluesKaj> ok contrast , is the ntfs partition listed in dolphin/places ?
<amigad> NO! I decided t browse without addin unless I see somethin helpful to my prob!
<contrast> BluesKaj: Yep.
<BluesKaj> contrast, paste your /etc/fstab in pastebin pls
<contrast> BluesKaj: Will do, but I can tell you now that the NTFS partition does not have an entry in fstab. I don't think this is the problem though, as it didn't when it was on /dev/sda either (when it *was* getting detected by GRUB)... Still want me to PB fstab?
<contrast> Perhaps since it's on a different drive, it needs to be in fstab for GRUB to know it exists?
<contrast> http://pastebin.ca/1905336
<Matisse> ok, BluesKaj  apt-get --download-only  only works, if the program is not installed
<BluesKaj> contrast, I'm just trying to figure out why grub isn't seeing ntfs, so have patience with me because this problem is someting I've been avoiding in the past since there are so many varaibles , anybody else feel free to advise , Torch , James147 ?
<contrast> BluesKaj: No rush at all-- I appreciate your effort regardless of whether it yields a solution. :)
<James147> BluesKaj: looking as well, but I can find anything thats useful and relevent :(
<anon_> hey guys
<anon_> when i write su
<anon_> and it asks for my pass, i write my pass but it denies it..?
<James147> anon_: use sudo not su
<Matisse> what the default size of encryption keys?
<James147> anon_: kubuntu have no root password so su wont work to login as root... it is advised NOT to give it one and to use sudo when you need root
<Torch> (busy, not really reading... does fdisk see it? does blkid?)
<contrast> I did find a forum post which advised putting this script http://pastebin.ca/1905342 into /etc/grub/40_custom, which I did (the paste is after necessary modifications for my system), but this yielded no results.
<BluesKaj> contrast, look in /boot/grub/grub.cfg and look for a line like this : menuentry "Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)" {    ..this indicates a ntfs
<anon_> James147,
<contrast> Ok, now I'm thoroughly confused. It's... there. o_O
<BluesKaj> contrast, did you update grub after adding the script ?
<contrast> Ahh, one sec...
<anon_> http://pastebin.org/410826
<contrast> Yup.
<anon_> I get that error..
<contrast> I think I might know what's going on, one sec...
<James147> anon_: in kubuntu 10.04 sun's java was moved to the partener repos, you can activate them in kpackagekit
<contrast> Nope, nevermind. :\
<BluesKaj> anon_, install flashplugin-nonfree
<contrast> I was hoping maybe that entry in grub.cfg had the UUID of the old Win7 partition from when it was on sda, but no such luck.
<BluesKaj> contrast,is there menuentry "Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)" { in  /boot/grub/grub.cfg , near the bottom of the page
<contrast> Although, there was one part of 40_custom which I wasn't sure about. it's described in a comment here: http://pastebin.ca/1905349
<James147> contrast: i would think the drive that windows is on
<James147> contrast: but i am not sure
<contrast> BluesKaj: Windows' entry is at the bottom of the file, but it's not for /dev/sda (that's the old drive, which windows is no longer on), it's /dev/sdd
<contrast> ok, i had that wrong in 40_custom then, one sec...
<contrast> presumably, hoping you're right, James147 :)
<contrast> chainloader is _always_ set to "+1", I assume?
<James147> havent seen it as anything else :S
<BluesKaj> contrast, here's mine, it might help , http://pastebin.ca/1905351
<amigad> hiekel_111 #3:00:24: That might be why my screenbottom panel is hard t fix & paths corrupt! I'm usin 4.4.2 Lucid alpha or beta, but, I'm not sure til I check!!
<James147> BluesKaj: yeah, mines the same but wil different numbers :)
<contrast> BluesKaj: Interesting-- yours doesn't have the drivemap line that's in mine.
<James147> contrast: try removing that line then and see what happens :)
<contrast> James147: So yours has no drivemap line either?
<James147> contrast: nop
<amigad> OOPS! I mean James147!
<James147> amigad: if you using lucid alpha or beta consider upgrading, lucid has been outfor a while
<James147> amigad: although if you have been installing the updates then you already have the sable version :)
<contrast> k, i commented that line out and ran update-grub. it's still not showing Windows in the list of detected OS's, but i'm going to reboot and check the menu just to be sure
<BluesKaj> contrast, run run sudo blkid, then change the sda/ntfs to whatever it's listed as after blkid, in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<amigad> Maybe I mean BluesKaj!
<contrast> BluesKaj: you're talking about the UUID, right?
<James147> contrast: or sudo blkid -c /dev/null to be sure :)
<amigad> OK! I'll check 4 tha latest release soon!
<BluesKaj> amigad, run sudo do-release upgrade
<BluesKaj> amigad, err sudo do-release-upgrade
<contrast> is it normal for an ntfs partition to have a UUID that's much shorter than, for example, an ext4 partition's UUID?
<James147> contrast: yes
<contrast> the correct uuid is already in grub.cfg
<contrast> thanks again for your help so far, guys. i really appreciate it.
<amigad> I'm readin an earlier textline & will hopefully catchup soon-ish!
<BluesKaj> contrast, it'll be the first partition if you installed w7 something like : /dev/sda1: UUID="10FAA44767A8E940" TYPE="ntfs"
<BluesKaj> first
<contrast> it's on a different drive, which only has one 302GB NTFS partition-- /dev/sdd1
<James147> BluesKaj: win7 dosent `have` to be on the first partition... it fine where ever you install it as long as there isent an ext3 partition infrount of it :)
<contrast> but yeah, i got the gist. :)
<contrast> James147: say wha??
<James147> contrast: windows refueses to install complaining it cant find a sutable partition if you have an ext3 partition in front of it :S
<contrast> let me explain my exact setup to make sure it's not what's causing the problem...
<BluesKaj> James147, yeah, but most ppl are advised to install kubuntu on the free space partition which becomes the 2nd partition usually
<James147> contrast: even though its find if there is blank space infront of it :S
<contrast> James147: hrmm... my experience from about a week ago forces me to beg to differ. :)
<James147> contrast: has always done that with me :S
<contrast> i just thought of something, probably irrelevant, but...
<BluesKaj> windows should be the first OS on a a HDD , makes thinks much easier :)
 * BluesKaj takes a break ...
<James147> BluesKaj: it does... but I dont like doing what windows wants me to :p
<amigad> Thanks 4 the cmd-line @ 1:25:29.
<contrast> contrary to everything i've heard, i actually had an easier time installing w7 on a partition that was *after* my ext4 partition that had kubuntu on it.
<contrast> my current setup: /dev/sda (which has kubuntu and grub on it), /dev/sdb, and /dev/sdc are all sata drives. /dev/sdd, which has w7, is ide, and it's sharing the cable it's connected with with my dvd burner. could this possibly be an issue?
<James147> contrast: its the only ide? that that might be why, think i have the opposite, had an ext4 data partition on ide (sda1) and windows complained untill i unpluged it
<contrast> ffffffffuuuuuuuu---------
<James147> where i wanted windows on my sata
<contrast> really? :'-|
<James147> yeah...
<contrast> i want windows on the crappy 320gb drive that i have no other use for, so i don't have to cut into kubuntu's space on my nice 1tb sata drive
<contrast> *320gb ide
<James147> contrast: i have both my os's on my sata and data on my `slightly` larger ide
<contrast> well, i'm gonna give this current 40_custom and grub.cfg combo a try
<contrast> bb in a few
<cobra-the-joker> hey guys .... is the KDE 3.5 version officially supported by ubuntu  ?
<James147> cobra-the-joker: no
<contrast> Soo, good news: Windows' entry now shows up in the GRUB menu. Bad news: selecting it just yields a black screen that says "BOOTMGR missing. Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart."
<amigad> BlusKaj: I'm just makin sure ya read it! I removed xp coz it was corrupting alot & couldn't repair it! Now I'm using-learning about instability on this! I'd rather be Linux unstable than fight Losdows anytime!!
<James147> contrast: i take it thats windows complaining? or grub?
<contrast> windows
<James147> contrast: my guess is that its time to repair windows (lose grub, reinstalll grub and be back where we started :S )
<amigad> ubuntu- 0:19:40: www.winehq.org has the A:!
<contrast> yeah... worth a shot, i guess.
<amigad> 0:23:03: I mean Disgracer!!
<contrast> so just use a w7 recovery disc to restore windows' sorry excuse for a bootloader, then restore grub, then cross my fingers... and if that fails, nuke redmond. >=|
<James147> contrast: thats what I would do...
<contrast> i'm practically foaming at the mouth right now. if i tried to pick up that w7 restore disc, i'd probably reflexively break it into pieces
<James147> contrast: welll actually... i would have just reinstalled both os's along time ago :D
<contrast> yeah, it's just, i spent an hour and a half yesterday getting that old 320gb ide drive into my desktop with the goal of having windows on a seperate drive
<James147> contrast: would still install it the way you want it... just would install windows first then linux :p
<James147> contrast: has never gone well when i try to do it the other way around
<amigad> ubuntu- 0:20:26 actually: www.winehq.org has the A:!
<contrast> linux first then windows worked perfectly fine for me when they were on the same drive, although judging from everything i've read, i was exceptionally lucky in that instance
<James147> contrast: you where
<contrast> how about this: is it possible to "trick" linux and/or grub into thinking /dev/sdd is /dev/sda, or remap the order of the drives properly?
<contrast> actually, i guess that would have to be done on the bios level now that i think about it
<contrast> James147: well, thanks for all your efforts. thank BluesKaj for me if you see him, if you don't mind. :)  peace
<James147> contrast: sorry we couldnt help more :(
<contrast> no worries, i'm not giving up on this. i'm like you (i *think* it was you that said this earlier)-- i don't like doing things the way microsoft wants me to. >=)
<James147> :D
<amigad> BluesKaj-0:24:11: Noted what caused statement, I wasn't complainin about my laptop! Get your fact right please!
<amigad> Matisse-0:21:37 0:24:22: If u mean trolls, I'm not 1 of 'm!!
<djustice> meh. somebody coulda told contrast abt grub's map()...
<BluesKaj> djustice, grub map /
<BluesKaj> ?
<amigad> Ubottu&others-0:25:06: Violation of protocal for emergency noted &, I'm glad your not a Nukebutton @ the Pentagon/Peongyeng or wowever it's spelt!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<czajkowski> Riddell: ping, loking for info on the Kubuntu council on a wiki page
<bittin`> Hello, somone need to turn off Kerberos in the cups.conf?
<bittin`> found the answer on fedoraforums now: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=177141
<efes> hi :)
<efes> How about testing packages with KDE4.4 under KUbuntu? Are they ready/prepared?
<James147> efes: kubuntu already has kde 4.4.... (at  least on lucid)
<slinker1> and 4.5 rc2 running here nicely :)
<efes> :))))
<efes> I moved to Kubuntu from Mandrake, so don't be mad for this question ;) I found an info (here: http://www.kubuntu.org/node/122) that those will be ready, so just wanted to ask for details :) And how to install KDevelop? I was trying by apt-get,  but it says it have been moved to another package.
<efes> I got & installed it, but AFAI see, there's no KDevelop :/
<James147> efes: running kdevelop in konsole tell you what?
<slinker1> really ? shows here
<efes> sudo apt-get install KDEvelop says it have been moved to kdevplatform1-libs :/
<James147> efes: that link is to a very old new report :) from 09
<efes> James147: Oops :(
<James147> efes: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kdevelop-4
<efes> thx
<amigad> Jame147-1:)8:57: Thanx 4 the info.
<James147> amigad: there is no point in responding to things that have happened over an hour ago... it just makes it harder to follow
<amigad> James147-1:24: I've been gettin updates, but, the probs keep happenin!
<amigad> I'm leavin a trail of the lines I'm readin!
<James147> amigad: why? the stuff you are talking about happened over an hour ago and makes it hard for anyone to respond....
<amigad> I'm soorryn I'mn slow t read this things!
<James147> amigad: then once you have read it all and tryed anything that has been suggested... reformulate your question and ask again rather then trying to respond to conversations that have already ended
<abhi_> hello all
<abhi_> anybody here?
<abhi_> from kubuntu 10.04?
<James147> !hi | abhi_
<ubottu> abhi_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<abhi_> @james 147 hello
<amigad> BluesKaj-1:33:45: Losdows should be the last on any drive! Reinstallation, if it still acts like xp, will most-likely corrupt anyother boot-manager!!
<BluesKaj> abhi the @ doesn't work in irc , just use the nick
<amigad> My time-list might be different on your screen, but, I don't know if it's true!
<BluesKaj> amigad, the std (k)ubuntu install recommends installing it on the free space following an existing windows partition , and when one installs linux with a live cd it will automatically choose the free space as i mentioned,check the forums if you need to.
<casperii> hola
<BluesKaj> amigad, 90% of linux installs are on machines with windows already installed
<amigad> James147-1:34:52: Windows should only be backed-up asap after date aquired, repaired with the CD?DVD Installer, or if all earlier fails "Format C:!"
<BluesKaj> amigad, one should defrag windows before installing linux , if one is aiming for a dual boot
<amigad> Contrast-1:37:37: Same action as xp, coz it was the last(best pos) install there. When it corrupts, it most likely will not kill earlier installed boot-managers!
<dlacombe> salut les gars et fille .... quelqu'un de francais ici ?
<James147> amigad: please stop responding to the back log... not everyone from an hour and a half ago is still here and your statements are not making much sense out of context
<James147> !fr | dlacombe
<ubottu> dlacombe: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<dlacombe> Non non .. just in case ;-)
<BluesKaj> James147, it's not helping, he's not reading our responses , he's just complaining
<James147> BluesKaj: thourght I would give it one last try :) in a hope he will stop in an hour or so :p
<slinker1> i suppose it could happen ;)
<BluesKaj> James147, thought we had him kicked a while back ..that would be best
<James147> BluesKaj: he was warned dont think he was kicked :S
<marcus_> hello guys can somebody help me please i just install Kubuntu10 and i also installed gtk-gnutella 96.8 but it is not seting up an icon on the internet section can someone help me to fix it please??
<James147> marcus_: try running kbuildsycoca4 --menutest
<amigad> Put Losodws in Solitary confinement on a separate drive. Pories can be on another drive, but Redmmond Rubbish can't handle it!
<marcus_> do i do that at terminal???
<James147> marcus_: yes
<marcus_> ok let's see
<marcus_> i did it and it did like a review of my sistem or something like that but still no gtk-gnutella icon
<amigad> Contrast-2:02:51: try an alias/assign/whatever reaaddess the drive name in cfg somewhere!
<James147> marcus_: hmm... you can always manually add one by running "kmenuedit" (or by right clicking the kmenu and clicking edit menu)
<marcus_> you know i was chekin it g
<marcus_> in terminal i can see it  therebut just
<BluesKaj> ppl still use gnutella ? ... thought it was long replaced by other p2ps
<slinker1> i use frostwire anymore when i need it
<BluesKaj> file donkey
<kwtm> Help! I have 4 minutes to locate a PDF file on my Kubuntu laptop; I don't know what it's called, but I know it was created April 14 or April 15.  How can I use Strigi to find this file?  Or should I stick to Krusader?
<ikonia> kwtm: use find with -mtime and '*.pfd*
<slinker1> or pdf :)
<ikonia> oops
<kwtm> ikonia: Okay.  Someone in #ubuntu suggested same.  Is there anyway that Nepomuk/Strigi helps me with this, or is it not relevant to daily use?
<ikonia> I don't know, I don't use them
<slinker1> just open dolphin and type in your search found every pdf on this box in about 2 seconds
<slinker1> nepomuk will be called in the background
<BluesKaj> kwtm, did you download the pdf from the net , if so then it'll probly be in your default download target set in your browser
<slinker1> BluesKaj: good point
 * maco doesnt even know how to get to strigi...just how to turn it off
<kwtm> slinker1: How do I search?  Tried "*pdf* in search box: "No items found".
<slinker1> just pdf should do
<kwtm> BluesKaj: It is a file I printed to PDF, or pulled from another computer on home network, not via browser.
<BluesKaj> ok  kwtm, then it might be in the home/user folder
<bittin`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/467119/ somone wanna help?
<kwtm> slinker1: Sorry, I'm getting zero search results.  Settings: search "everywhere" what: "everything" (I also tried "filenames").  I'm going to have ot go back to Krusader.  Got 1 minnute left.  Thx.
<maco> kwtm: um just to check...you have file indexing enabled...right?
<kwtm> maco: Unclear how to check --what would I look for?  I think I ahve it enabled.
<amigad> Finally caught-up t othe latest line!
<maco> kwtm: "desktop search" in systemsettings
<maco> kwtm: nepomuk and strigi would have to both be enabled
<kwtm> maco: Enabled.  Idle.
<maco> (and a full index needs to complete before searching will work)
<amigad> Then Losdows might be learning to not kill boot-managers so easily like before!
<amigad> Los2k would corrupt wrong partion addressed xp when reinstalled/repaired instead of learning where xp was!
<Sentynel> Anyone know how to disable fan control? I had it off before, but I can't remember how I did it and it's come back on. The speed wanders around all over the place constantly and drives me nuts.
<amigad> Did sum1 try searchin 4 '*.pdf', or manually searchin if all else fails? Best way.
<amigad> DUmb cpu is it sounding like a jet-enjine?
<amigad> I mean fan!
<Sentynel> It doesn't bother me if the fans are noisy. That's what music is for. What bothers me is when the speed is constantly changing.
<Sentynel> With the OS fan control off, the BIOS takes over and has it either slow or fast depending on CPU temperature. That's fine, I can cope with that. But the OS fan control doesn't seem to have any delay period on speed changes, so the fans are revving up and down the whole time.
<James147> Sentynel: can you disable it in teh bios?
<Sentynel> The OS overrides the BIOS fan control.
<kwtm> amigad: It's okay, I can use Krusader.  I just wanted to be able to take advantage of Strigi and Nepomuk but I don't know how to use it, and it looks like it would take longer to learn than to just manual search.  <sigh> disappointing
<kwtm> Thx anyway, all.
<amigad> it means it's try to match the temp-speed settings of the cpu/heatsink. Try adjusting the clock-speed down if your not running games or video?
<Sentynel> I run BOINC. The CPUs are maxed out all the time.
<amigad> The cpu clock-speed down I mean. Or, try setting the fanspeed at a lower/max setting, if fan can be controlled by user.
<Sentynel> I'm not adjusting my CPU clock speed, because as I say I run BOINC. I can't find an option to adjust or disable the OS's fan control, which is rather the issue.
<amigad> 'Boinc?' might be a small proie with drag&drop or very little graphic movement. Try the lower 'cpu clock-speed' setting, or slower fan setting. Thay can extend the battery-time on laptops!
<amigad> And might even increase/make stability while workin/playin!
<Sentynel> You're not helping.
<bittin`> what chmod on /tmp/ has standard Ubuntu?
<amigad> What have ya got to help me help u then? Any fan related proies or cpu frequency setting proies, or anything worth checkinout?
<bittin`> /var/ is also broken what chmod should that have?
<James147> bittin`: mine has rwxr-xr-x
<amigad> I'm not sure what boinc is. Please explain the proie?
<Sentynel> It's a distributed computing project. It uses spare CPU cycles for scientific projects.
<amigad> It might be a proie bug causin the fan t b taxed 2 much?
<Sentynel> I just want to turn off OS fan contorl.
<Sentynel> *control.
<bittin`> now back to the printer then: http://paste.ubuntu.com/467119/ if somone feels to help
<amigad> Scientific game then. The 1 scientist play!
<amigad> Spare meaning what's left after all-other proies grub their cycles & ride like hell til arrested!
<Scunizi> Did the icon for the volumn adjustment suddenly change?  It looks horrible now.
<amigad> I meant 'grab' them cycles
<amigad> TRy stoppin/pausin/endin sum pries t see what happens?
<James147> Scunizi: this might help: http://tuxtweaks.com/2008/08/how-to-control-fan-speeds-in-ubuntu/   but I am sure that the bios has final say on who controls the fans and should beable to set the fan to what it wants.... I would check your bios first and see if there is an option to set the fan speeds
<amigad> Pausin proies might b better tested 1st!
<Sentynel> The BIOS is set to manage fan speeds. The OS control overrides it.
<James147> Sentynel:  ^^ sorry :S
<Scunizi> James147: I asked about the volumn icon.. not the fan.. probably post that to Sentynel
<Scunizi> James147: :)
<Sentynel> amigad: Look. You're not helping. I don't want or need to turn BOINC off. I just need to turn OS fan control off so the BIOS runs it instead.
<James147> Scunizi: tab completeion failure sorry :)
<Scunizi> James147: np.. I"ve got fat fingers this morning myslev... myself
<amigad> CHeck the bios, the os fan control proie & anything else related to the blade thingy!
<James147> amigad: please stop you are not being helpful
<amigad> It might b an icon update, or corrupt file adjustin yur pretties! It happens with updates of Intrepid. Might need to reinstall, adjust default icons somewhere.
<amigad> Intrepid gnome I mean.
<James147> Scunizi: btw, what did it change to/from?
<Scunizi> When muted the speaker icon actually looks like a speaker icon.. when unmuted it does not represent a sound volumn control at all from what I can tell... check it out ... is this normal now?  http://imagebin.ca/view/sRU74d.html
<Scunizi> James147: sorry.. was working on a screen shot
<Sentynel> That looks like a very zoomed in version of the actual icon.
<James147> Scunizi: well, thats the right icon... just twice the size :S
<Scunizi> really.... I wonder how that changed.. it seems malformed..
<Scunizi> when I mute it looks normal
<James147> Scunizi: what happens if you resize the panel slightly? although I presume its due to a missing icon of the right size
<Scunizi> James147: I'll check
<Scunizi> James147: doesn't matter how large I make the panel.. it remains the same
<James147> Scunizi: found the icon at /usr/share/icons/oxygen/16x16/status/audio-volume-high.png   might want to check to see if you ahve one
<Scunizi> k
<James147> Scunizi: also check some of the other sizes
<James147> as well
<carlos> Hi People from Peru
<Scunizi> James147: yep.. I've got it there...
<James147> Scunizi: this something that has just happened this session? if so you could try restarting kmix
<Scunizi> yes.. just changed this morning.. I'll restart kmix.... how? .. sudo kmix restart? or sudo /etc/init.d/kmix restart?
<emmanuel_> bonjour a tous
<James147> Scunizi: :) just kill it and run it again (killall kmix && kmix)
<Scunizi> James147: too simple... :)
<James147> Scunizi: just hope it works ;)
<Scunizi> James147: nope... I did get an error though.. http://pastebin.com/yjRQW2Li
<James147> Scunizi: think they are harmless
<Scunizi> k
<James147> Scunizi: you could try chaning icon theme... (sydtem settings > apearance > icons)
<Scunizi> James147: interesting.. switched from Oxygen to Crystal SVG and back and it seems to have fixed it...
<James147> Scunizi: sounds like it just failed to load the image properly then :p
<Scunizi> James147: yep..  now I know how to fix it.. thanks.. should have gone there first..
<James147> Scunizi: my guess is a logout would have also worked :)
<Scunizi> James147: yea.. I"ve other quirks that are showing up as well.. but more program/package specific..
<James147> Scunizi: like?
<Scunizi> James147: oh.. I've started using "Darktable" from a PPA.. It's designed primarily for gnome but runs.. with last nights update it crashes whenever I try to edit a pic.. This is most likely because it's the development version.. I chat with the dev on their channel.. If you're a photographer at all it's worth a look.
<id54332> haha
<amigad_> I'm goin now.Bye
<id54332> kubuntu und xubuntu sind so unausgereift
<id54332> hölle
<id54332> hölle
<FloodBotK3> id54332: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<war10ck> what is the standart service thats activate my zte mf646 modem from optical disk?
<grifo74> hello how can i sharing a folder in kubuntu?????????
<hauni> hi guys! is there anything i need to do to get javafx on kubuntu? i installed and configured sun-java6-jdk and sun-java6-plugin ... in konqueror java isn't recognized - java-plugins tell me a newer version is needed though i got 1.6 update 20 (latest in repository - latest available would be update 21)
<James147> grifo74: you need to install "samba" and then configure it see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605 for more details
<hauni> in firefox java is trying to load the javafx but in the end i get a grey container ...
<James147> grifo74: i am afraid that the current GUI method is mostly broken but the next version of kubuntu promises to replace it :)
<grifo74> lol ok
<hauni> when i look for about:plugins in firefox i see only icedTea plugins, no sun java ... when i do update-alternatives --config xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so it tells me there is nothing to configure cause there is no alternatives, only sun java ... so what's wrong?
<hauni> when i look for about:plugins in firefox i see only icedTea plugins, no sun java ... when i do update-alternatives --config xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so it tells me there is nothing to configure cause there is no alternatives, only sun java ... so what's wrong?
<hauni> ups, sorry
<theoctagon> is there a way to mute the join/quit messages in kvirc?
<theoctagon> is there a way to mute the join/quit messages in kvirc?
<kevin_> So I'm new with kde and kubuntu. So far it seems pretty good, I just seem to have a graphical "lagg". is it because it's set to default? is there anything I can do to make it better? I've seen kwin as a compiz alternative in kde, but I don't know how to use it/ get it.
<ridin> if you want a different window manager go to system settings -> default programs -> window manager
<ridin> also kde has a bit of a chunky feeling
<kevin_> well for example if I switch windows, there's like a 1 second lagg where it gets gray where the window overlaps
<James147> kevin_: you could try disabling teh desktop effects
<kevin_> how can I do that???
<Freejack`> James147, I have done that and still get graphics glitches with windows that popupor overlap
<James147> kevin_: system settings > desktop effects
<kevin_> what I really want is something like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdIEeJ9PnGc
<kevin_> James147: they were off lol
<theoctagon> is there a way to mute the join/quit messages in kvirc?
<kevin_> ?
<kevin_> I cannot get my wireless to work, can someone help me? I works fine in gnome.
<karlheinz> Gvozdika
<DialingZero> Hey guys, having a problem. Whenever I open the Kopete's configuration window the program crashes, but everything else works fine.
<Walzmyn> use pidgin
<DialingZero> I'm looking for a fix, not an alternative.
<Torch> DialingZero: try moving away kopete's config and see if it goes away then.
<Torch> DialingZero: just to make sure it's not a problem with your installation.
<DialingZero> I'm doing that now because of the bug report I found here http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=194379
 * Torch looks in awe at that backtrace.
<SCWLstmp> Sorry, channel is still in autojoin.
<DialingZero> Okay, so I deleted all of the kopete configuration files in ~/.kde/ and it still crashes. Are there more config files somewhere else?
<Torch> DialingZero: .kde/share/config/kopete* and .kde/share/apps/kopete should be it
<Torch> DialingZero: but i haven't verified that
<DialingZero> Those are the ones I've deleted.
<Torch> DialingZero: got a backtrace with debug symbols?
<DialingZero> How do I gather that?
<Torch> DialingZero: install knetwork-dbg and kdebase-runtime-dbg
<Torch> DialingZero: make kopete crash
<Torch> DialingZero: get the backtrace from the crash handler
<Torch> DialingZero: if you do not get a crash handler (because the crash is so severe it prevents that) things get a little harder
<DialingZero> Fun stuff, I'll get busy.
<DialingZero> Looks like kdebase-runtime-dbg and it's dependencies are going to take awhile to download.
<DialingZero> Also I couldn't find knetwork-dbg at all.
<Torch> DialingZero: woops. kdenetwork-dbg, of course. sorry.
<DialingZero> No problem, I'll grab it after these packages finish.
<Torch> DialingZero: i wasn't aware your connection was slow enough to make this a pain or i wouldn't have recommended kdebase-runtime-dbg at all, it's probably not even necessary...
<Torch> DialingZero: kdenetwork-dbg is the important one for kopete
<Torch> (you'll find that out yourself on a shell with apt-cache show kopete. look for the Source: line and add -dbg to what it says)
<DialingZero> Yup, it says kdenetwork.
<DialingZero> Apparently kdenetwork-dbg and dependent packages is even bigger.
<DialingZero> My internet's not too bad though, it's about 1mbit
<Torch> DialingZero: heh, there were times we all would have killed for that ;-)
<DialingZero> Tell me about it, I spent many many years on dialup.
<DialingZero> This is the best internet connection I've ever had.
<glaucous> Is it possible to enter a similar mode to low graphics mode, but where I can still use Wine to play games? Might get better framerate.
<Torch> glaucous: low graphics mode == vesa or similar graphics driver. thus framrate < 1.0
<Torch> glaucous: you could try configuring a lower resolution in xorg.conf to get a higher framerate in certain games.
<DialingZero> I was just about to say that Torch :P
<DialingZero> Lower resolution = better framerate
<glaucous> Torch, hm I see, guess that makes sense.
<Torch> (low graphics mode isn't how that thing is called, though, is it? it's something like safe graphics mode or some such...)
<DialingZero> Okay, so I installed knetwork-dbg, then I made kopete crash, now what?
<Anarch> How can I take a screenshot of a window?  A general solution WBN, but it's a Firefox window if that matters.
<Torch> DialingZero: you should have a crash handler window now
<Torch> DialingZero: it should have tab "information for developers" or something like that
<DialingZero> No window is popping up.
<Torch> Anarch: press print screen on your keyboard. or run ksnapshot directly.
<Torch> DialingZero: what's happening when kopete crashes?
<Anarch> Torch: thanks
<DialingZero> It freezes and then sits there until I try to close it, then it comes up with a warning asking me if I want to terminate the application.
<Torch> DialingZero: so it's not crashing, it's hanging.
<Torch> DialingZero: subtle difference from a dev point of view ;-)
<Torch> DialingZero: the bug report you quoted was a "real" crash
<DialingZero> There are a few other bug reports of the same problem.
<Torch> DialingZero: quite possible, but hanging is still not crashing. hanging is harder to diagnose :-(
<Torch> DialingZero: do you have a webcam?
<DialingZero> I'm looking through more bug reports but now I'm searching for "hang" instead of "crash".
<DialingZero> No I don't have a webcam.
<Torch> DialingZero: i fear i won't be of much help for solving this one. you might try #kopete or #kde.
<DialingZero> Alright, I'll ask around.
<Torch> DialingZero: it might take a while for someone knowledgable to be around on #kopete
<Torch> DialingZero: don't expect a quick helpful response
<DialingZero> I'm not expecting that at all, most people on IRC are AFK.
<DialingZero> So that's why I tried asking around a crowded room like this one.
#kubuntu 2010-07-22
<DialingZero> Torch: What do you think will give me better results with running Windows programs, WINE or a VM?
<Torch> DialingZero: i use a VM for most of my development stuff and anything that requires USB access (my garmin stuff)
<Torch> DialingZero: wine is ok-ish for some games and that's about it, IMHO.
<DialingZero> Torch: I've noticed that programs such as games that were created for both Windows and Macs work much better in WINE
<Torch> DialingZero: might be openGL games
<DialingZero> Diablo 2 for example, it's a 2D game though.
<Torch> DialingZero: yeah, that works brilliant in wine. it's 10 years old, though.
<DialingZero> I'm a fan of old games.
<nixbox> for some reason i am unable to lock my screen on kubuntu 10.04? why does that happen?
<nixbox> i did not change anything
<nixbox> most of the times i am able to lock the screen, but some times it won't let me do it unless i reboot the machine, which is quite awkward
<internalkernel> Hey ya'll - new to KDE just switched over from Gnome a few days ago... and....
<internalkernel> I have an encrypted external drive - is there some way to get KDE to remember that pass phrase?
<internalkernel> and what I wouldnt give to hide join/part messages in quasel :/
<RickFX1> Is there any reason why my network wouldn't connect to the internet on my dell m4500 laptop?
<cato37> kubuntu still can't read cd's but plays and burns dvd's just fine. can anyone help with this problem?
<edi318> watsup
<kwtm> Hi. I asked for urgent help in file searching earlier today but now I have more time to ask a more general question:
<kwtm> What exactly is Nepomuk/Strigi, and how does it help me in my general usage of Kubuntu?
<kwtm> Alright, thanks anyway..  Will stop bothering you folks.
<cato37> havea good day all.
<RickFX1> I cannot get my internet working
<RickFX1> :(
<Thrik> was it working before?
<RickFX1> Nope, fresh install and stuff
<RickFX1> Dell M4500 laptop
<RickFX1> and it seems
<RickFX1> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<RickFX1> Based on this
<FloodBotK2> RickFX1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RickFX1> er
<RickFX1> Sorry
<RickFX1> Based on my PCI-ID
<RickFX1> my card is not supported :/
<RickFX1> so that's no good
<RickFX1> This is bad
<RickFX1> considering I bought this laptop for work :/
<Thrik> sorry, was afk
<Thrik> lets see here.  which version of kubuntu are you using?
<RickFX1> 9.04
<RickFX1> apparently it's worked with ubuntu
<RickFX1> with some
<Thrik> try loading the most current version on a live disc and see if it works.
<Thrik> no harm no foul
<RickFX1> yeh
<RickFX1> arg
<RickFX1> makes no sense
<RickFX1> Thrik, is this useful?
<RickFX1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/467336/
<RickFX1> er
<RickFX1> 4353 I mean
<Thrik> there have been issues with broadcom in the past.
<dad_> hi
<Thrik> hi dad
<Thrik> but i haven't had issues with broadcom
<RickFX1> Yeh was reading about that
<Guest56961> lol
<RickFX1> did you do anything etra to get it to work tho?
<RickFX1> been trying a few things to see if maybe
<Guest56961> does linux need rootkit virus and trojan removers like windows does?
<RickFX1> Does CentOS happen to have better broadcom support?
<Guest56961> is it possible to have a virus or trojan that renders ubuntu unusable?
<Thrik> guest, no
<muesli> could someone mention my nick please? i'm trying to debug konversation, an irc client ;-) thanks :)
<Thrik> it's possible to have a trojan or virus.
<Thrik> currently, though, virus written for linux infect apache web server.
<Thrik> and there have been a few proof of concept viruses written for linux, but they weren't created to be melicious.
<Thrik> that iknow of.
<Thrik> hey rick, i'm not an advanced user of linux, so i'm quite limited on my abilities.
<RickFX1> Yeh me either :/
<RickFX1> Works fine on my desktop
<RickFX1> but no go on my laptop
<Guest56961> does partition magic boot disk work like fdisk for dos?
<Thrik> never used partition magic. what are you aiming for?
<Guest56961> just basic linux type commands for partitiong a disk and formatting
<Guest56961> like from terminal i guess
<DialingZero> I can hear myself on my mic, how do I stop this?
<Thrik> go into audio settings and mute the mic
<DialingZero> The mic will still work though?
<Thrik> yes, you can unmute it
<Thrik> it's just an option box.
<Thrik> guest: in the terminal, type:man fdisk
<dds_> weiss jemand, welche Web browser für Kubuntu 8.04 am besten ist?! Firefox läss sich nicht installieren.
<nuboon2age_> james147 gave me the answer to this question before, but i misplaced my notes and he's not here, so here goes again...
<nuboon2age_> wifi is not working, its greyed out and says Network Managerment disabled
<nuboon2age_> when i mouse over the wifi icon in the lower right corner it says 'Unmanaged'.
<nuboon2age_> !networkmanager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<nuboon2age_> rebooting didn't help
<nuboon2age_> !networkmanager unmanaged
<nuboon2age_> i know there's a file where i change the state of network manager
<nuboon2age_> okay, i just found another method...  simply suspend the computer, bring it back on, and voila... from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1476910
<nuboon2age_> works now
<Luija1006> Hello guys I need a way to change my IP in kubuntu 10.04, is there a way?
<PDP> hi all.  does the 10.04 PPC LTS have a qtparted, gparted, parted.  or some other kind of partition tool? sry ive never used kubuntu ppc before
<Torch> PDP: i think there's kde partition manager for debian ppc. dunno if there's a kubuntu package.
<PDP> thx
<moetunes> there is a #ubuntu-ppc channel
<moetunes> it is #ubuntu-powerpc but #ubuntu-ppc redirects there
<PDP> im trying to repartition my ibook g4 hdd back to hfs and for some reason i cant remember or find the info
<PDP> oh thx
<j0hn> list
<j0hn> #list
<j0hn> help
<simi> how can you search the Qt documentation to find terml like https or openssl, if i google i get other pages no Qt docs, and in Qt assistent you can search only classes or functions afaik
<simi> sorry wrong room
<MIH1406> Hi, I want to upgrade to Kubuntu 10.10 Alpha release
<MIH1406> I cannot find a tutorial or thread about this
<MIH1406> Ubuntu can be updated to Alpha realeases like this update-manager -d but It will not work with kubuntu
<MIH1406> I have to install udate-manager
<moetunes> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<MIH1406> thanks
<MIH1406> is alpha released?
<Misterio> !maverick | MIH1406
<ubottu> MIH1406: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Misterio> mhhh, well
<Misterio> MIH1406: It has been released alpha 2
<MIH1406> Misterio: How to upgrade to the Alpha 2?
<Misterio> MIH1406: I *think* you can't update, only install
<Misterio> I mean clean install
<Misterio> MIH1406: You'll can update in beta and RC
<MIH1406> Misterio: Thank you
<Misterio> You're welcome
<MIH1406> sudo do-release-upgrade -d this wil do what I want
<MIH1406> from ubuntu+1
<MIH1406> I have add some repo and I want to remove the applications from that repo only can I do that?
<MIH1406> Can I list packages by repo?
<Misterio> MIH1406: You can't remove specific package from a repo, just don't install it
<tuxick> lo
<tuxick> i'm wondering why for example scrolling in konqueror is so insanely slow on nvidia
<tuxick> it's not just slow, it's absurd
<Misterio> tuxick: I recommend you using firefox
<tuxick> ok, and i also shouldn't use konsole then?
<tuxick> it's the rendering/driver
<tuxick> not konqueror
<Misterio> tuxick: What graphic card have you got?
<tuxick> onboard geforce 8200
<tuxick> but i've had almost sane performance with gentoo
<tuxick> after lots of swearing at nvidia
<Torch> tuxick: don't notice that here with an 8800.
<Torch> tuxick: using the nvidia binary driver?
<tuxick> yes
<tuxick> that's the only one standing a chance
<tuxick> and nvidia-glx-185
<tuxick> i'm hoping it's some secret setting
<tuxick> switching tabs in console takes almost a second
<tuxick> hurting my wrists
<vince__> hi everyone
<vince__> i've got a problem with my wifi connection
<elcaset> so what's the wifi problem?
 * tuxick bets it doesn't work
<elcaset> according to the text above, vince is still in here.  not lost his connection.
<vince__> so, i'm trying to connect to my wifi network, but it keep asking for my WPA2 code
<vince__> the code is correct (i checked)
<vince__> it's working on mint9, not kubuntu
<elcaset> weird
<elcaset> KDE Mint or Gnome mint?
<vince__> gnome
<vince__> i have no clue what's wrong :/
<elcaset> i've not had luck using wifi with WPA, although that was with Sabayon GNU/Linux.
<elcaset> a few versions ago, Kubuntu's network manager was very broken.  what version of kubuntu are u using?
<vince__> lucid
<elcaset> I haven't used Lucid Kubuntu.  does anybody know of this problem?
<administrateur> hi t all
<elcaset> hello
<administrateur> can i join u?
<vince__> damnit keeps asking for the security code
<elcaset> I'm not using wifi on this machine.  I am using KDE Mint 7 now.
<elcaset> maybe there's am update to network manager that'll help?
<elcaset> oops, an update.
<vince__> i udnno*
<elcaset> isn't anybody in here familiar with using WPA2?
<progre55> hi people! I've got a server that's using the CEST timezone.. how can I change it to UTC? and will it affect the applications and services running on it? like, mysql
<talesbunw> hi guys
<talesbunw> i just installed kubuntu 9.10!!
<vince__> congrats, it's already outdated
<vince__> hi :)
<vince__> any problems ?
<talesbunw> well,
<talesbunw> 10.04  i know
<anon_> Uhh.. can i get some help here :/
<talesbunw> and 10.10 alpha version i knew..
<anon_> I'm trying to install Java through terminal, it's doing it, then a license agreement comes
<talesbunw> but doesnt work for me
<anon_> And it says <ok> in the end
<anon_> How am i supposed to press on the <ok>?
<progre55> anon_: tab to it
<progre55> anon_: and then enter
<anon_> thanks <3
<progre55> np
<talesbunw> i installed 10.04 or 10.10 alpha v.2 , but both of 10.0 series doesnt work for catalyst 10.6 version. thats the reason.
<talesbunw> but 9.10 does work. so i love 9 yeah :)
<vince__> je vais installer un opensuse
<dcorbin_wrk> My flash plugin  for firefox is not working.  Any page with flash on it just shows "The Adobe Flash plugin has crashed." with a frowning lego.    Any pointers?
<vince__> on verra bien, ça me gave sévère
<elcaset> vince, I wouldn't recommend opensuse. it is not so great.
<elcaset> PCLOS is quite good.
<MrDarkUser> http://pastebin.com/bzwzrReL
<kitkat_> hello
<kitkat_> i need to Downgrade PHP 5.3 to 5.2 but i can't, have you got a tuto for me please?
<tuxick> kitkat_: why?
<tuxick> running some very bad software?
<kitkat_> because i work on Drupal, and this CMS, dosen't lik php 5.3
<tuxick> bullshit
<tuxick> i have several drupals running on 5.3
<tuxick> maybe you need to upgrade
<tuxick> and yes, afair you will get warnings about deprecated code
<kitkat_> hum, i have drupal 6.17 .... and i have many warning
<kitkat_> it's for that i want to Downgrade PHP 5.3 to 5.2
<elcaset> tuxick, are you saying you can ignore the warnings about deprecated code?
<tuxick> yes
<tuxick> so far so good anyway
<tuxick> of course the drupal coders need spanking
<elcaset> well there you go, kitkat.
<tuxick> i haven't had any complaints so far
<tuxick> same goes for wordpress btw
<tuxick> i had to lower loglevel for some site though, because i got timeouts because box was too busy logging warnings ;p
<elcaset> do you use kopete by any chance?
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<elcaset> howdy
<hauni> hello. i can't seem to get java in konqueror/firefox. right now i'm trying to get it in konqueror. i installed the sun-java and sun-java-plugin and did update-alternatives -configure java ... i checked activate java globally in the konqueror settings and set the path to /usr/bin/java .... nothing is recognized.. any suggestions?
<troopperi> hauni: what java you have use, write firefox addressline about:plugins whats says about java?
<gunsofbrixton> hi, I am able to view a calendar by using davmail+thunderbird+lightning, how do I view the calendar with kontakt?
<hauni> troopperi: i have java 1.6 update 20 .. about:plugins says icedTea is used for java which doesn't work where i need it
<troopperi> hauni: you have first remove that icedtea
<troopperi> hauni: and everything at java, then add repos lucid partner and refresh and shoud then find sun-java6-jre sun-java6-bin sun-java6-plugin
<hauni> troopperi: yeah, i got those installed allready ... trying to remove the openjdk at the mom
<troopperi> jep
<hauni> troopperi: alright, it's working in firefox, thx
<troopperi> hauni: np :D
<glaucous> Is it possible to - with a command - set the location of a Window (application etc)?
 * antonio_ is away: Ausente no momento
 * antonio_ is back.
<MIH1406> I have upgaraded to Kubuntu 10.10 and I get login in low graphich mode
<MIH1406> Kubuntu asks me to configure my drivers manually
<MIH1406> Any help
<MIH1406> Hi, I want to connect to a wireless lan using command line through recovery mode
<mistrynitesh> MIH1406: i suggest you post your query on #Kubuntu+1 channel, since you earlier mentioned that you installed kubuntu 10.10 which is a development version
<MIH1406> thank you
<mistrynitesh> MIH1406: no problem :)
<MIH1406> nothing called #kubuntu+1 it is #ubuntu+1
<MIH1406> am i right?
<sicknik> hi
<mistrynitesh> MIH1406: #kubuntu+1 redirects to #ubuntu+1
<MIH1406> mistrynitesh: i see...
<mistrynitesh> so anyone you prefer
<MIH1406> #kubuntu+1
<sicknik> why does my desktop doesn't set the stored resolution on startup ?  if i "just open" the display settings the resolution will be set. But not on startup :-/
<sicknik> anyone can help figure this problem out ?
 * antonio_ is away: Ausente no momento
<bigbrovar> is there anyone running kde 4.5 RC2 who experience serious degrading of performance when many windows are open? like the system crawls to a drag
 * antonio_ is back.
<karuru> if i click on the webbrowser installation program, it says the package is already installed? how can i remove this installation applet and install firefox manually?
<nixbox> hi all
<nixbox> i have three problems with Kubuntu 10.04, one, locking the screen works most of the time, but sometimes, when i right click on the desktop and click on lock screen, nothing happens, secondly, Kubuntu 10.04 suddenly decided to boot up in console mode, i have to type in startx to start kdm, why would this happen on its own?, thirdly, i have a two monitor setup, i have configured it using Display settings in the KDE system settings, but KDE does
<nixbox>  not remember my settings, everytime i login, i have to configure it again, how do i fix that?
<sicknik> nixbox i'm here cause of the third problem you mentioned.
<nixbox> sicknik: i guess i could just write an xrandr script to do it automatically, but my problem is why doesn't KDE remember it
<sicknik> nixbox: scary that noone in this channel, has an idea how to fix it.
<nixbox> sicknik: well this is mostly quiet, i have switched back to Kubuntu after a long time (4 years), but i think its not worth it, has a lot of bugs, though i like KDE4
<anon_> yo guys
<anon_> how do i set a wallpaper
<anon_> ..?
<James147> anon_: right click on desktop > desktop settings
<anon_> danke
<anoneemouse> hi... icant start kde. I keep getting an error saying "cant start ksmserver"
<Torch> anoneemouse: does your user own all files in your home dir?
<Lalon> hey which irc client u use for kubuntu?
<slinker1> @work quassel @ home konversation
<Lalon> quassel hmm
<slinker1> or irssi and screen if i am feeling cli-ish
<Lalon> can u show me a screen shot of ur quasell
<Lalon> which one is cute and i can use firewall, and is light and not like pidgin.. or soemthing
<Lalon> i mean which is simple and cute looking with have simple option like mirc
<Lalon> slinker1,
<slinker1> simple quassel need more options konversation
<Lalon> slinker1,  does quassel configure firewall?
<slinker1> not sure what you mean ther
<James147> Lalon: there is no firewall turned on in kubuntu
<James147> !firewall | Lalon
<ubottu> Lalon: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Lalon> James147,  i mean.. can i use proxy with firewall command in Quassel
<slinker1> yep
<Lalon> cool
<Lalon> so quasell looks same to xchat
<BluesKaj> nope
<BluesKaj> if you like eye candy, kvirc is the one IMO
<Lalon> yeah kvirc is nice but u know .. using proxy is hard in kvirc
<nilux> hi nanda
<kitply> hey
<kitply> always use kitply: Tab when addressin someone
<kitply> nilux: hi,
<nilux> kitply: oh..ok
<BluesKaj> Lalon, is it absolutely necessary for you to use a proxy ?
<nilux> kitply:ok... getting sleep catch u tomo.. thanks for all ur effort
<Lalon> BluesKaj,  mm yeah cause.. u know somtimes my ip got blacklisted
<kitply> nilux: you are welcome
<Lalon> because im using shared ip
<BluesKaj> Lalon, have you been a 'bad" on freenode ?
<Lalon> BluesKaj,  no
<Lalon> why should i
<BluesKaj> Lalon, I mean you're here now :)
<Lalon> ohh i see
<BluesKaj> then why the blacklist?
<Lalon> BluesKaj,  freenode doesnt blacklist my ip
<BluesKaj> proxies are slow and clunky
<Lalon> ohh i see
<Lalon> iv never used them :P
<Lalon> BluesKaj,  which irc client are u using
<BluesKaj> konversation
<Lalon> allright
<Lalon> i need to see a screenshot of konversation
<BluesKaj> konversation doesn't autoload/list irc servers, you have to enter and edit them manually
<Lalon> i can do that
<BluesKaj> Lalon, www.kde-look.org/konversation
<Lalon> okk
<Lalon> LoL
<Lalon> filre not found :P
<slinker1> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Konversation?content=9927
<Lalon> ok
<BluesKaj> yeah
<BluesKaj> odd , I used to get konvi with the previous url
<Lalon> BluesKaj,  which one will u suggest xchat or konversation
<slinker1> yeah apparently they have change the kdelook sits
<BluesKaj> it's up to you , konversation is very theme-able but only if you want the rest of your kde apps to look similsr
<BluesKaj> similar
<Lalon> BluesKaj,  i see
<Lalon> can i put proxy there in konversation?
<BluesKaj> it's done in system settings/appearance
<Lalon> BluesKaj,  konversation is only for irc right?
<BluesKaj> yes
<Lalon> okk
<Lalon> cool
<BluesKaj> it's not one client does all like pidgin or kopete
<BluesKaj> !proxy | Lalon
<BluesKaj> hmm, the bot doesn't have a factoid
<Lalon> konversation is a big file
<Lalon> :(
<Lalon> so which soft do u use for msn work emesene?
<BluesKaj> I don't MSN, but i did use amsn for whaile in the past
<BluesKaj> !amsn
<BluesKaj> is th bot asleep ?
<James147> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<James147> BluesKaj: nop
<BluesKaj> hi James147 :)
<James147> Heya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> BBL...gotta finish some yardwork before the rain..
<anoneemouse> i keep getting an error that ksmserver cannot start when i try to log in to kde
<anoneemouse> starting kwin from command line gives me an error that my nvidia driver libraries are not the same version
<anoneemouse> how do i fix this?
<anoneemouse> Version mismatch detected between the NVIDIA libGL.so
<anoneemouse> and libGLcore.so shared libraries (libGL.so version:
<anoneemouse> 195.36.15; libGLcore.so version: 195.36.24)
<krakklez> guys can someone help me
<krakklez> I'm trying to install skype
<krakklez> and it says
<krakklez> Status: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libasound2
<krakklez> er wtf? I have that installed
<krakklez> k is this a dead channel
<krakklez> FloodBotK2: [daemon] [GuS] akoma1s
<krakklez> allee amgarching amichair
<krakklez> Anarch Andrew9 apachelogger aperson Aranel
<[GuS]> krakklez: stop naming everyone...
<glaucous> How do I enable software mixing in ALSA? Right now only one application can play audio on one device.
<krakklez> [GuS]: SOMEONE HELP ME THEN
<krakklez> I'm a noob
<[GuS]> krakklez: someone will help you in time if someone knows how to help you..
<krakklez> ok
<[GuS]> you dont need to call everyone
<krakklez> k thx
<[GuS]> just wait and be patience ;)
<krakklez> :P
 * Aranel hates using a nick begins with A
<krakklez> use one starting with something else then.
<krakklez> like K
<Aranel> makes perfect sense.
<Aranel> lol xD
<krakklez> ikr.
<Aranel> or maybe you should sort names starting from Z to A?
<krakklez> haha
<Aranel> xD
<zkrakklez> you should be zaranel.
<Aranel> guys at #ubuntu and #defocus would kill me if I change nickname :)
<zkrakklez> lol
<Aranel> and maybe this [1] article can help you about your question. http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Hardware_mixing,_software_mixing
<zkrakklez> who me?
<Aranel> yes
<zkrakklez> thanks
<zkrakklez> k I have no idea what this is saying lol.
 * zkrakklez is away. probably eating again. what a fat kid eh?
<jschall> I'm trying to get video playing smoothly on my netbook, which is an asus 1001p with the intel gma3150 graphics chipset. I'm using kubuntu netbook edition. Googling turns up nothing but a news article that says "jolicloud plays 1080p video on gma3150," along with a video of VLC on jolicloud playing a 1080p video on a netbook. I don't want to use jolicloud, but I'd love to know how they got that working. I've tried emailing them, and
<jschall>  they're not willing to help. I've updated to the newest intel drivers i could find. anyone know what I should do?
<Andrew9> jschall: what system did it originally come with?
<jschall> Andrew9: the netbook? windows 7 starter, of course.
<jschall> Andrew9: pre-installed linux netbooks are dead.
<Andrew9> jschall: well there are some netbooks with android..
<jschall> Andrew9: oh
<jschall> Andrew9: win 7 starter.
<Andrew9> jschall: have you tried to play video on windows?
<jschall> Andrew9: nope, cleared it off after about 5 minutes of getting pissed at it while trying to make the kubuntu image on my SD card
<Andrew9> jschall: ok
<jschall> Andrew9: it's gone unless i want to use the restore partition i left on there.
<Andrew9> jschall: i personally don't like VLC at all. try kaffeine, it works better
<coteyr> Ok, I ned help, this has been a prblem for some time. I have a my hp, it is great and everything works fine except I can get the multimedia keys to work. They once did, but sense the upgrade to lucid they have not. No keysyms, keycodes or even scan codes are generated. It's like there is a kernel moduce missing
<jschall> Andrew9: and i don't.
<coteyr> and to make it worse that is where my wifi on/off button is.
<jschall> Andrew9: kaffeiene is xine based, just like dragon player
<jschall> Andrew9: it won't play any differently
<coteyr> Has anyone had a simular problem or know of a fix. Again, its not that I don't know how to map keys it's that the scancodes are not being generated.
<jschall> Andrew9: i've tried both dragon player and VLC
<Andrew9> jschall: i play 720p movies on my old p4 without any lags using kaffeine, when i try vlc video gets slowed down and goes out of sync
<moetunes> try the -v switch with vlc in terminal to find out why it won't play
<moetunes> or -vv even
<jschall> moetunes: it's playing fine, it's just not decoding/rendering it fast enough
<jschall> Andrew9: that is similar to my experience except that dragon player still lags quite a bit.
<Andrew9> jschall: i suggest you to try kaffeine..
<jschall> Andrew9: in addition, flash video stutters at 360p on hulu, 480p on youtube.
<jschall> Andrew9: html5 helps on youtube
<jschall> Andrew9: but there's no solution for hulu
<Andrew9> jschall: i could play 720p youtube videos (with minor lags) on windows
<jschall> Andrew9: i also asked the jolicloud people if their fixes helped adobe flash, and they dodged the question and said "Flash support for Linux still needs some improvements from Adobe."
<jschall> Andrew9: http://www.liliputing.com/2010/02/jolicloud-adds-support-for-1080p-hd-video-on-pine-trail-netbooks.html
<jschall> Andrew9: is the news article i was referring to. i looked up the netbook in it, it has a gma3150 as well
<Andrew9> jschall: gpu doesn't do much
<Andrew9> jschall: especially on linux..
<jschall> Andrew9: i understand that
<anoneemouse> is anybody else having problems with the nvidia-current package
<jschall> Andrew9: but i'm assuming they found a way to use the gpu.
<jschall> Andrew9: look at the video, they're playing 1080p perfectly smoothly.
<jschall> Andrew9: on the same piece of shit atom n450 that has trouble playing 480p smoothly on my netbook
<anoneemouse> i keep getting errors when trying to start kwin
<Andrew9> jschall:  what is the screen resolution?
<anoneemouse> Version mismatch detected between the NVIDIA libGL.so
<anoneemouse> and libGLcore.so shared libraries
<jschall> Andrew9: 1024x600, which obviously is NOT 1080p, but it's still convenient to play 720 and 1080p because transcoding video is a pain in the butt.
<Andrew9> jschall: they could fake 1080p and play 720p or even native 600
<jschall> Andrew9: in a compressed youtube video like that they could put a 360p video on there and no one would know
<jschall> Andrew9: but i doubt they're FAKING it.
<Andrew9> jschall: what wouldn't you do for advertising?..
<jschall> Andrew9: for a free product?
<Andrew9> jschall: nothing is free
<jschall> Andrew9: although, i guess they're refusing to help me out by telling me how they did it.
<anoneemouse> oxygen is free
<jschall> Andrew9: so you might be on to something.
<jschall> anoneemouse: the billions of plants an algaes that work hard to produce our oxygen resent that.
<anoneemouse> then they should unionise... until then its free
<Andrew9> anoneemouse: how much solar energy needed to a tree to produce oxygen?
<anoneemouse> i dont know...
<anoneemouse> but sunlight is also free. now that you mention it
<Andrew9> jschall: run windows with K-Lite Mega Codecs Pack and see how it plays back is the only thing i can suggest..
<jschall> Andrew9: that doesn't help me very much and it's a really big pain
<jschall> Andrew9: what will it tell me if it does? what will it tell me if it doesn't?
<Andrew9> anoneemouse: how much hydrogen fuses into helium and radiate solar energy?
<jschall> Andrew9: if it does it will tell me that it's possible, if it doesn't it will tell me nothing
<anoneemouse> 38
<Andrew9> jschall: i'm telling it to you because the netbook i had was performing better with windows then your with linux
<jschall> Andrew9: i don't want to use windows though.
<Andrew9> jschall: why? two words
<slinker1> it sux? :)
<jschall> Andrew9: a lot of reasons.
<anoneemouse> hes deaf?
<Andrew9> jschall: ok, name any
<jschall> Andrew9: i shouldn't have to explain why i don't want to use windows in a fucking linux channel, this is insane.
<jschall> Andrew9: excuse my french.
<anoneemouse> i think you should
<anoneemouse> its only fair
<jschall> steve ballmer molested me when i was a kid
<jschall> ok?
<jschall> good enough?
<jschall> happy now?
<slinker1> hehe
<FloodBotK2> jschall: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jschall> steve ballmer STILL molests me by being alive.
<Andrew9> jschall: we are happy now =D
<Andrew9> jschall: but that's just hatred
<jschall> i have to go to work now, i posted my issue on the ubuntu forums and we'll see where i get with it (probably nowhere)
<anoneemouse> did he come to your Home, make you page Down, Insert until the End and then Delete?
<Andrew9> jschall: ok, good luck
<Andrew9> anoneemouse: lol
<infotel> interesting process
<anoneemouse> my kubuntu changed into fubuntu
<slinker1> i blame ballmer
<Andrew9> anoneemouse: i had to reinstall kubuntu twice because of some things just stopped working..
<anoneemouse> Andrew9: i have forged ahead for a long while now
<anoneemouse> it seems like everything is falling apart
<anoneemouse> and it taunts me
<anoneemouse> one day i turned my computer on and my sound started working normally in kubuntu
<anoneemouse> for about a week it was sunshine and creampuffs, then i switched my computer on.... broken again
<anoneemouse> all my opposite of < characters come out as > and i cant do double quotes "
<Andrew9> anoneemouse: my advice: know when you need to stop wasting your time
<anoneemouse> i use ubuntu for4 things: browse the web, check email, do banking and chat with people
<anoneemouse> the rest is all done in windows
<Andrew9> anoneemouse: i use kubuntu to watch films and listen music. it's an old computer but it has nice audio card. i use linux because it boots faster than windows..
<anoneemouse> xp boots consderably faster for me than kubuntu, if you count the black screen ubuntu displays for 10 seconds during boot
<anoneemouse> but from login screen to desktop, xp is about 100 times faster than ubuntu
<slinker1> 0.o
<Andrew9> anoneemouse: my kubuntu loads ~30 sec. windows ~5min
<anoneemouse> maybe lying... about 15 times faster
<anoneemouse> did you install every program on the internet?
<anoneemouse> ;)
<Andrew9> anoneemouse: a giant 90GB windows xp...
<Andrew9> anoneemouse: yes xD
<Andrew9> anoneemouse: i use to install everything interests me
<anoneemouse> so did i... but these days only what i need. the registry taught me a lesson
<anoneemouse> i know this is unrelated, but if you want to speed windows up considerably
<anoneemouse> hide desktop icons
<anoneemouse> get a good reputable registry cleaner and run it
<anoneemouse> clip the programs in your startup folder and startup registry
<Andrew9> anoneemouse: the only major thing i hate in windows is the fact that it slows down after installing programs and using it for some time
<anoneemouse> remove unused or unnecesery fonts
<Andrew9> anoneemouse: i never use registry cleaners
<anoneemouse> dnt use th ones popups and banners tell you to use. find one on softpedia to do it
<Andrew9> anoneemouse: that 90gb win xp has been alive for 1,5 years
<anoneemouse> my xp has been alive for 2 years... still blazingly fast
<Andrew9> anoneemouse: the previous win xp's were cleaned with registry tools and never lived longer than ~6 months
<anoneemouse> i used to have lots of dyig windows xps as well... but i managed to tame xp
<anoneemouse> windows 98... now that thing was wild
<Andrew9> anoneemouse: i have to go now.. cu later
<anoneemouse> bye
<anoneemouse> i like the way packagekit gives me a comma seperated list of my update history of 30 packages, it makes it so easy to read
<anoneemouse> is there a way to downgrade a package?
<James147> anoneemouse: not easily
<anoneemouse> i can now see th update that busted up my video driver
<anoneemouse> ive tried uninstalling the driver as instructed and installing it again
<anoneemouse> but the same error just comes back
<anoneemouse> which graphics card do you have James147
<James147> anoneemouse: An nvidia one
<anoneemouse> are you using the driver manually downloaded from their site or are you using the nvidia-current package?
<James147> anoneemouse: the nvidia-current ones, tryed the ones from the site but they dident work
<anoneemouse> the ones from the site worked before the current version of ubuntu
<James147> anoneemouse: saw something online that I think disctibed how to get them to work but I dident really care that much
<anoneemouse> packages are supposed to be better anyway
<anoneemouse> but now the nvidia current package broke itself
<James147> anoneemouse: try purging it, rebooting then reinstalling it
<anoneemouse> do you think it might work if i reinstall and then reboot
<James147> anoneemouse: I would pruge the package then reboot before trying to install them again (might also want to remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<anoneemouse> ok... purged it, so i will reboot
<anoneemouse> thanks for the tip :)
<starslights> hello to everyone, my screen has comming black and i have only a few windows working, like "akt+f2+ who make me possible to open a few applications, but how can i restart the desktop or the process needed to have all good again, i tried with " ctrl-alt +f12" but no change
<James147> starslights: try running "plasma-desktop"
<starslights> hi James147, ok
<starslights> oh my god, great  ^^ , you are a champion and save me :P
<starslights> it's not the first time i get this problem but i was lucky to have the irc open :P, thanks very much :D
<Guest17487> how do I purge packages that were removed, but not purged?
<nuovodna> how can i use raster render as default
<nuovodna> ?
<pvandewyngaerde> consequences will never be the same
<dominicdinada> are there plugins for kate to be able to edit other encodings besides utf8 i notice any files with different encodings. Does not allow kate to modify the documents... for instance searching through 1014 lines of a document to find 4 or 9 or whatever characters is pretty time consuming
<Drone4four> i recently installed kubuntu-kde and it changed the boot splash theme from an orange logo on a black background to tourqoise on blue.  how do i change it back?
<dominicdinada> Drone4four: I am looking for you
<84XAAOUXZ> Settings > System Settings > Appearance > Splash Screen
<84XAAOUXZ> ahh wtf is up with my user name
<Drone4four> dominicdinada, what do you mean? you're actually creepin me out a bit
<crooks3o6> There we go...
<dominicdinada> Drone4four: I meant looking for an answer but if it is creeping you out check the community support yourself
<crooks3o6> Drone4four: Settings > System Settings > Appearance > Splash Screen
<crooks3o6> Settings are in there
<Drone4four> ty crooks3o6: i'll try that in gnome. right now i'm on fluxbox. brb
<crooks3o6> In gnome?  I thought you said kde...
<Drone4four> crooks3o6, should i try that path in KDE rather than gnome?
<crooks3o6> Yea that's where the menu settings are in KDE...  I imagine gnome would be similar
<kstar> Hi. How would I change a KDE setting while customizing a LiveCD? I'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Drone4four> crooks3o6, i navigated to Settings > System Settings > Appearance > Splash Screen and that's not what i'm looking for.  i want to change the grub boot splash screen not the KDE Splash Screen that shows when you load the KDE window manager
<crooks3o6> oooh ok
<crooks3o6> that's different the
<James147> Drone4four: try uninstalling plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo  (or look into configuring plymouth)
<Drone4four> James147, i for certain don't have plymouth installed
<crooks3o6> Drone4four: http://linuxers.org/howto/how-change-grub2-splash-images   <----  This should get you on your way
<crooks3o6> You can skip installing the extra splash screens if you want.  The rest of the article will explain how to change the images.
<Drone4four> plymouth is fancy. the boot splash theme i currently used is prolly a 256 colour frame buffer
<Drone4four> ty crooks3o6, i think that article should help
<crooks3o6> All of the settings for Grub2 are in /etc/grub.d/
<btarik> #join linguistics
<aguja85> i have a symbolic link to thunderbird.sh on my desktop, i want to change the default icon image, but it changes the icon for all .sh files, how  can i resolve this?
#kubuntu 2010-07-23
<mshorts> hello. I need help. I have gotten a wireless adapter so I can use with Kubuntu and have the zip downloaded from realtek .... now what do I do? I know it was make and make install but I can't remember all the details
<mshorts> anyone home
<mshorts> hello. I need help. I have gotten a wireless adapter so I can use with Kubuntu and have the zip downloaded from realtek .... now what do I do? I know it was make and make install but I can't remember all the details
<mshorts> anyone here
<luis__> hi everyone i have openoffice3.2 and i opened an hour ago and told me there's an update available i click ok and it downloaded a .tar.gz file how do i applied that so my openoffice can be updated?
<luis__> hel please
<luis__> help*
<luis__> thanks anyway i already find out how to do the update with that file :P
<sea4ever> Hi, there seems to be something strange going on with my X server.
<sea4ever> The edges of gradients are green-pixellated and sort of flickering, but only sometimes.
<sea4ever> I've booted into BSD (here I am now) and it doesn't occur.
<sea4ever> I've also taken screenshots and checked them but the green pixels are not saved, it looks normal.
<cato37> after playing supertux, the screen resolution had a hard time resetting, and now the information bar in dolphin won't auto adjust. it is stuck in monster size. how do i get it back to being adustable?
<kwtm> Hi!  How are you all?
<cato37> after playing supertux, the screen resolution had a hard time resetting, and now the information bar in dolphin won't auto adjust. it is stuck in monster size. how do i get it back to being adustable?
<cato37> have agood night all.
<avihay> mmm, anyone know why my dolphin takes 540MB of RAM?  I only have 40 tabs open. it also seems to grow as time goes by, when I start the computer, dolphin doesn't take that much memory
<navetz> Hi I need help. New applications that I install are not beign added to my start menu.
<navetz> How can I fix this?
<sea4ever> You can log out and back in and that'll fix it for sure, or you can run update-menus in a terminal
<idanka_> hali
<idanka_> tud valaki segíteni Kubuntu/nvidia csúnya fontokban?
<navetz> sea4ever: logging out and in has not fixed it, and update-menus doesn't work as a command for me
<sea4ever> Oh interesting, how'd you install the new stuff?
<navetz> sea4ever:  with apt-get
<sea4ever> Well..maybe kbuildsyscoca? :\ Since nothing else works
<navetz> sea4ever: I am trying that now, I don't really know what its suppose to do and it gives me some errors
<sea4ever> What are the errors?
<navetz> sea4ever: humm, seems to have worked, plasma desktop crashed but the menu items are there now after it restarted
<sea4ever> lol weird, but it works..dunno why plasma went and crashed though.
<navetz> sea4ever: what does that program do?
<sea4ever> navetz: Y'know I have no idea really. It rebuilds some kde thing or other.
<navetz> sea4ever: haha well thanks for recommending it
<sea4ever> lol. No problem. If you ever figure out what it does let me know though
<sea4ever> Oh wait I got it. It's 'kbuildsycoca' and it rebuilds the 'kSyCoCa' Kde System configuration Cache.
<gunsofbrixton> hi, how do I know which qt libraries I have on my system?
<gunsofbrixton> I mean, which version...
<Torch> gunsofbrixton: kde4-config --version shows you what kde uses.
<Thrik> hi all.  using quassel, i accidently clicked on the menu item to hide the menu.  now, i can't figure out to unhide the file menu.  any clues?
<Thrik> ctrl-m
<dany_> hi all
<dany_> I got a problem
<dany_> I upgraded to Kubuntu  10
<dany_> and now sometimes when I try to shutdown the system the system does not
<dany_> shutdown properly
<dany_> there is the blue screen with the text "kubuntu 10" and the loading bar but it does not shutdown :(
<dany_> in these cases I must reboot the system and shutdown.. What can I do?
<dany_> is there nobody?
<Misterio> dany_: no :P
<dany_> :D
<dany_> one in the desert :P
<Chicano> hi everyone
<Misterio> Hi Chicano
<Chicano> I've got backports installed and have seen blocked koffice updates for quite some time now.
<Chicano> I guess my question is: why haven't the prerequisite packages been uploaded to the archives?
<Misterio> Chicano: Did you check universe and that stuff enabled?
<Misterio> if there are enabled
<Chicano> yeah, main, universe and multiverse are all enabled
<Misterio> Chicano: Have you tried updating in a terminal? "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Chicano> yep, tried apt-get and aptitude
<Chicano> the koffice 2.2.1 packages remain blocked
<Chicano> The first week I didn't even pay any mind to the blocked packages
<Chicano> but since it's not an experimental package, I'd like to update them if at all possible
<Misterio> Chicano: Do you have backports enabled? Is Koffice a backport version?
<CaNoc> hello, my screen is 1280x1024, but every time i reboot, it's alway 1600x1200, I'm using ATI proprietary driver.
<CaNoc> how can I fix it?
<Chicano> Hm I though koffice 2.2.1 *had* to be backports but it seems it isn't
<Chicano> ok now I'm confused - I removed all "external" repo's (all entries in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* are commented out) but I *still* get the blocked updates
<Misterio> Chicano: Try disabling backports
<Chicano> Indeed, they're in the (non kubuntu-specific) backports
<Chicano> aren't packages from there supposed to be at least upgradeable?
<Misterio> Chicano: No, backports mean maverick's updates
<Misterio> Chicano: There aren't old versions patched, there are new versions
<Misterio> Chicano: Imagine; recommend updates install patches for firefox 3. Backports, instead, installs firefox 3.5 or 4
<Chicano> yeah but it's a repository separate from ubuntu+1's repos right?
<Misterio> Right
<Chicano> then I would think they would upgrade the prereqs for any package in there as well
<Chicano> it's a bit difficult to use a package that you can't install
<Chicano> but ok, I guess it can't be helped for now then
<Chicano> thanks for the help
<Mamarok> Chicano: I have those packages installed, did you try installing by hand, eg. sudo apt-get install koffice?
<Chicano> yeah I bluntly installed koffice
<Mamarok> Chicano: and you can't get the 2.2. version?
<Mamarok> Misterio: backporets doesn't mean Maverick updates on Lucid, that is nonesense
<Mamarok> backports*
<Mamarok> 2.2.1*
<Chicano> I've currently got 2.2.0, but 2.2.1 remains blocked yeah
<Mamarok> Chicano: and did you try changing the mirror server? Maybe switching to main could help
<Mamarok> sometimes a mirror is not correctly updated
<Mamarok> I use the main server and was able to update without problems
<Chicano> I currently use main - local servers are sometimes terribly slow
<Chicano> but I'll try switching to see what happens
<Mamarok> hm, then it really should work
<Misterio> Mamarok: sorry, was busy
<Mamarok> Misterio: np
<Misterio> Mamarok: Doesn't backport mean the next ubuntu's version updates?
<Mamarok> Misterio: not necessarily
<Mamarok> you certainly don't get everything that is in +1 in the backports
<Chicano> still blocked
<Chicano> interesting to see that a server (which is supposedly on one of the fastest networks in this country) which is less than 2 km away is still slower than the main server
<Chicano> in case it helps, these packages are blocked: kpresenter, kspread, kword, koffice, kchart, karbon, krita, kplato, kexi, kthesaurus and koffice-libs
<Mamarok> what about koffice-data?
<Mamarok> Chicano: do you still have koreport installed from 2.2.0? Maybe removing that can help
<Mamarok> as it is not needed in 2.2.1 anymore
<Chicano> if i try to remove it aptitude tells me that koffice-libs and kplato are broken
<Chicano> I guess i'll just accept the solution and see what happens
<Chicano> Mamarok: I think you're right, the pkgmgt system was basically falling over the disappeared koreport package
<Mamarok> Chicano: I remember it was removed when I updated
<Mamarok> still, that would be a dependency problem in the 2.2. packages, it should just remove it
<Mamarok> 2.2.1 (my 1 key is not working well, sorry)
<Chicano> I honestly have no idea why it didn't
<Mamarok> Chicano: don't worry, neither have I, it's just strange it worked for me but not for you
<Chicano> ah well, it's upgraded now, thanks a bunch :)
<Mamarok> Chicano: you are welcome :)
<markit> hi, I would like to have a program that shows me the wifi hotspot available with a good indication of strenght of the signal. swscanner would be perfect but tells that can' get the list. any tip?
<markit> (failed to read scan data)
<markit> wifimanager plasmoid seems not to update data very well, so does not fit to my needs
<cvmissiontech> cv.mission tec
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<cm> hola¿?
<cm> esto funciona?
<cm> hola?
<cm> alguien me puede ayudar?
<cm> no sé cómo va esto
<Torch> !english | cm
<ubottu> cm: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<cm> oh tanks
<hellslinger> sigh... does anyone know how to disable emulate3buttons in 10.04? I cannot turn it off for the life of me,
<James147> hellslinger: see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input
<jimmy51_> is the kernel installed with 64 bit kubuntu 10.04 a "standard kernel" ?
<slinker1> 2.6.32-24-generic on mine
<slinker1> so i guess yes
<slinker1> well standard 64 bit anyway
<alelnro1> Hello everybody
<alelnro1> Hey everybody
<alelnro1> I am trying to install kubuntu 10.04 LTS
<alelnro1> but I am getting a multicolor screen
<James147> !hi | alelnro1
<ubottu> alelnro1: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<alelnro1> I really do not now what to do, can someone help me?
<alelnro1> I tried by writting i915.modeset=1 but it does not work
<hellslinger> alelnro1: what is the problem?
<James147> alelnro1: multicolor screen? could you explain in abit more detail?
<alelnro1> Yes, let me show you a pic of something exactly the same I found on internet...1 moment
<alelnro1> I am getting this problem: http://s3.amazonaws.com/satisfaction-production/s3_images/14588/p_inline.jpg
<alelnro1> But I am using a desktop computer not a laptop
<alelnro1> I have Quad Core, 2GB DDR3, GeForge 220 GT, Gigabyte 2
<James147> alelnro1: what graphics card do you have?
<James147> ..
<James147> :)
<hellslinger> oh wow, hahaha
<hellslinger> so is it all vertical bars or is there anything recognizable on the screen?
<alelnro1> So you see...isn't it a good computer??
<alelnro1> Yes, all vertical bars
<alelnro1> I am not able to read anything
<tim> hi, is there a way to configure phonon to use jack as backend? currently it shows me only pulseaudio ...
<alelnro1> Just like you see on that picture
<hellslinger> does it successfully boot past the ubuntu splash screen?
<James147> alelnro1: my guess would be  the  Nouveau drivers.....
<alelnro1> it appears the screen to choose from the menu, like install, try without installing
<hellslinger> tim: there is a way to use mplayer, but not jack, what are you trying to do?
<alelnro1> So?? Any idea?? I mean
<tim> hellslinger, it is as easy as playing from amarok via jack ...
<alelnro1> I have to install some drivers in some way
<hellslinger> alelnro1: are you able to ctrl + alt + F1 and get to a text login?
<tim> hellslinger, since mplayer supports jack, how can i configure phonon to use mplayer as backend?
<alelnro1> JamesI really do not know
<alelnro1> I haven't try that
<alelnro1> Hold on a minute please
<hellslinger> tim: my apologies, there is a gstreamer backend for phonon rather than mplayer
<hellslinger> however, it is not very stable in my experience... I guess I'm curious as to why one might want to use something other than xine... areyou experiencing trouble?
<alelnro1> James147: I am getting another computer so that I can test and chat at the same time
<hellslinger> tim: if so, we can probably help solve the pulse issue
<James147> alelnro1: ping me when your ready
<tim> hellslinger, well, the pulse devs weren't really able to help me :/
<hellslinger> tim: what was the problem you were having?
<hellslinger> tim: just no sound?
<tim> hellslinger, pulseaudio causes the machine to hickup, if the breakout box of my audio interface is not connected
<hellslinger> what kind of sound card
<tim> hellslinger, rme hdsp ... http://www.rme-audio.de/en_products_multiface_2.php
<hellslinger> wow great card
<tim> hellslinger, first portable multichannel card with good alsa support
<hellslinger> why not bypass this card entirely and use integrated audio for system alerts and such...
<tim> hellslinger, i don't want to listen to music with the shitty dac and the mini-jack connector of the onboard card, if i have high-quality converters with balanced jack outputs
<hellslinger> tim: understandable, I use my Delta 1010 for that purpose a lot
<tim> hellslinger, via phonon->pulseaudio->jack->alsa?
<hellslinger> tim: a super nice low latency recording card like RME should probably avoid pulse as it is a high latency network based sound stuff
<hellslinger> tim: how about redirecting the phonon config to just use the card via alsa instead of going through pulse?
<tim> hellslinger, it depends on the use case ... playing some music is one use case, running ardour or supercollider another ...
<tim> hellslinger, can i configure  phonon to directly use jack as backend?
<hellslinger> tim: unfortunately no, jack cannot be used with phonon
<tim> hellslinger, hm ...
<hellslinger> tim: jack uses ALSA though and in a way is the same layer as pulseaudio
<hellslinger> try this:
<hellslinger> in the System Settings -> muiltimedia list
<hellslinger> you should see a list of hardware and pulseaudio should be in that list
<tim> hellslinger, system settings -> multimedia -> phonon shows me just pulseaudio :/
<hellslinger> I would defer pulse audio in the entire audio output category
<hellslinger> aha! that is a clue
<tim> hellslinger, (i've checked the `show advanced devices' option)
<hellslinger> wiat a second here, I see jack in my audio output list
<hellslinger> (which I didn't think was possible before)
<tim> hellslinger, great ... then we should get my machine to the state of yours ;)
<hellslinger> that is interesting that you are unable to see your alsa devices
<hellslinger> what happens when you click youir "Show advanced devices" checkbox?
<alelnro12> Hey guys I am the same as alelnro1
<tim> hellslinger, nothing ... i have checked it anyway
<alelnro12> James147: What was the combination? alt +??
<James147> alelnro12: alt + crtl + F1
<James147> alelnro12: that should take you to a terminal
<alelnro12> when do i put that?
<James147> alelnro12: once it has fully booted
<James147> alelnro12: ie once your screen goes funny :)
<alelnro12> James 147: Right now I am in the menu screen
<alelnro12> James 147: Oh okey
<alelnro12> James 147: I pressed that but nothing happens
<alelnro12> I mean..the colors changed
<James147> alelnro12: and what happens if you press alt + print screen + k ?
<alelnro12> James 147: wait I'll try to put the 1st option "try without installing it"
<James147> alelnro12: opps, yeah you need to pick that option
<alelnro12> James 147: nothing happens in both ways
<alelnro12> James 147: I mean, the "bar codes" are still there
<hellslinger> tim: is your card supported by alsa?
<James147> alelnro12: even if you boot into the "try without instlling" mode?
<alelnro12> James147: Yes, I am in that option
<James147> alelnro12: hmm... could you try running the cd check?
<hellslinger> tim: err, sorry are you able to access it through alsa?
<hellslinger> tim: like, alsamixer and adjust inputs and oiutputs?
<alelnro12> James147: Yes but I really don't think that the cd is the problem...
<James147> alelnro12: just checking :)
<alelnro12> OMG!
<alelnro12> James147: The bars just appeared again!
<tim> hellslinger, alsamixer is not the appropriate tool for it ... there is a dedicated hdspmixer application, shipped with alsa ... the card itself is working via alsa and via jack ...
<tim> hellslinger, one interesting point, that may be interesting ... what version of phonon-backend-xine are you using?
<hellslinger> 0.2.60
<alelnro12> James147:  Maybe by changing some options? Some modes (F4) ?
<James147> alelnro12: not sure that would help... sounds like a driver issue to me
<alelnro12> James147: Yes for me also, but I don't know how to install it!
<James147> alelnro12: need to get to a terminal :S
<alelnro12> James147: Yes...but how?!
<James147> alelnro12: thats what I am not sure about :)
<alelnro12> James147: Maybe at the computer boot screen?
<alelnro12> James147: I enter the CD and install the nVidia drivers?
<hellslinger> alelnro12: if you can't get the system to boot up into even a simple VGA mode, there might be a greater problem affecting you
<tim> hellslinger, hm ... i am running phonon from the kubuntu beta ppa ... 4:4.7.0really4.4.2-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1
<James147> hellslinger: how do you boot the live cd into vga mode?
<alelnro12> hellslinger: The thing is that it is entering, but the this stripes are blocking my sight
<alelnro12> My screen goes like this: http://s3.amazonaws.com/satisfaction-production/s3_images/14588/p_inline.jpg
<alelnro12> So guys, no idea :S?
<hellslinger> tim: I used to use gentoo, for years actually, part of the reason I switched to ubuntu was to go the "stable" route...
<hellslinger> alelnro12: I'm checking to see what the init=3 boot equivalent for the live cd is
<alelnro12> hellslinger: Ok
<tim> hellslinger, me too ... but sometimes i cannot resist ;)
<hellslinger> tim: yeah.. however I'm still puzzled as to why your devices aren't showing up in the list
<hellslinger> that should happen anyway
<tim> hellslinger, i guess, i should go to the phonon channel ...
<tim> they will now some of the internals ;)
<hellslinger> tim: yeah... sounds to me like this could be alsa related though
<hellslinger> alelnro12: I assume you tried safe graphics mode (F4)?
<alelnro12> When¡
 * James147 dosent see that option here :(
<alelnro12> hellslinger: When do I F4? F4 appears to me as modes
 * James147 shouldent be using the 10.10 alhpa cd :p
<alelnro12> And I have these options: Normal, Use driver update disc and OEM install (for manufacturers)
<hellslinger> alelnro12: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing the Boot Option Configuration Line
<hellslinger> FFS
<hellslinger> hahaha bad URL
<alelnro12> hmm?
<hellslinger> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=mainboot.png
<hellslinger> are you getting a boot menu like this?
<alelnro12> Kind of, I am using kubuntu anyway
<alelnro12> But I do not get safe graphics mode
<alelnro12> I just get those options I just told you
<hellslinger> oh I see
<hellslinger> yeah sorry... I've been up all night
<hellslinger> haha
<hellslinger> so does it only do this on 10.10?
<hellslinger> does it work ok on a previous version of ubuntu/kubuntu?
<alelnro12> yes
<James147> hellslinger: alelnro12 is using 10.04
<alelnro12> but i am working on 10.04
<hellslinger> oh I thought that was a different comp
<alelnro12> OH YES!!!
<alelnro12> It's starting!
<alelnro12> I wrote vga=771 and it worked :D!
<alelnro12> Now let's see if it does not get stucked
<alelnro12> Okey, I am in the console
<alelnro12> It just disappeared
<alelnro12> And started the graphic mode :D
<hellslinger> oh man, I hate that...
<hellslinger> 10.04 did that when I was having trouble with graphics too
<hellslinger> err xorg.conf trouble that is
<alelnro12> So the solution for everybody is vga=771
<hellslinger> hahah
<hellslinger> t would be nice to get some dmesg output or some Xorg.0.log output
<hellslinger> to see what is going on
<alelnro12> Yes hehe..I think canonical should repair this ASAP
<alelnro12> Now, does kubuntu work fast?
<hellslinger> alelnro12: lsmod and see if nvidia is running
<James147> alelnro12: depends what you mean by fast :) i find it faster then windws 7 but slower then gnome :)
<alelnro12> James147: So you would stay with ubuntu..
<hellslinger> nah!
<alelnro12> hellslinger: I am going to install it, I don't have the menu option
<James147> alelnro12: hell no, love kde way much more then gnome and can live with it being slightly slower :D
<slinker1> agreed gnome always ends up ii$$ing me off
<hellslinger> alelnro12: there are ways to get it running faster
<hellslinger> for instance:
<alelnro12> hey guys I just pressed Alt  + Ctrl + F1 and I don't know how to return to the kde
<James147> alelnro12: alt+ctrl+f7
<James147> or 8 or 9...
<hellslinger> alelnro12: if you are using oxygen, go to System Settings -> Appearance -> Style -> Fine Tuning
<hellslinger> set to "Low Display resolution and low CPU"
<hellslinger> improve the snappiness for me a lot
<James147> soudnt really have anyproblems with preformance >> <alelnro1> I have Quad Core, 2GB DDR3, GeForge 220 GT, Gigabyte 2
<hellslinger> I didn't have problems.. but it just made it more responsive
 * James147 goes se see what options he has there
<hellslinger> alelnro12: are you using OpenGL compositing?
<alelnro12> heheh I should have that
<alelnro12> How do I know that?
<hellslinger> System Settings -> Desktop -> Desktop Effects
<hellslinger> you'll see a big green check mark
<alelnro12> Oh wait, I am installing it
<hellslinger> only works if you have nvidia driver loading
<hellslinger> err loaded
<hellslinger> requires hardware opengl
<alelnro12> All right, so when the installation finishes loading, I will check all the things you told me
<alelnro12> alelnro12 is hapier :)
<hellslinger> sorry, might be overload
<hellslinger> I've spent a lot of time tweaking those settings on my Core 2 + 9800 GTX
<alelnro12> That's a nice pc
<hellslinger> it's fast either way, but I want it to be really really snappy!
<hellslinger> haha
<hellslinger> I ahve windows 7 and mac os 10.6 on this thing, and I want linux to be faster than both
 * alelnro12 is happier
<alelnro12> Anyway...the installer is going reaaally slow :S
<alelnro12> Why can that be?
<hellslinger> yeah, CD boot
<alelnro12> I am already in the installation process
<hellslinger> oh very good
<hellslinger> yeah, your HDs are probably under load
<hellslinger> I'd just wait till its done and do all that stuff afterward
<alelnro12> ok
<hellslinger> livecd install was slow for me too
<alelnro12> I just changed the language
<hellslinger> what quad core do you have alelnro12?
<alelnro12> I am not in live cd...that the problem
<alelnro12> hellslinger: Intel Core2 Quad Q8400
<hellslinger> GTX 220?
<alelnro12> No, GT 220
<hellslinger> checking benchmarks on that thing, do you game on it?
<alelnro12> not much..
<alelnro12> do you know counter strike?
<hellslinger> yep :)
<hellslinger> used to play CS:S a lot
<alelnro12> The same...welll it gets stacked
<hellslinger> stacked?
<hellslinger> like, too much for that card to handle!
<hellslinger> ?
<alelnro12> yes....isn't it an excellent card
<hellslinger> eek....
<alelnro12> hmmm?
<hellslinger> getting maxed out on CS:S... I'll stick with my 9800 GTX
<hellslinger> older card, but probably a bit faster
<hellslinger> hopefully opengl compositing will do OK on it
<hellslinger> I think it will
<hellslinger> but... may not be outstanding
<hellslinger> either way, there are things you can do to get good snappy performance
<hellslinger> I run KDE 4 on my 4 year old laptop that has a 6150
<hellslinger> after some tweaking, it runs great
<alelnro12> Ok, so it should fly with a 220
<hellslinger> yeah
<alelnro12> hellslinger: do you know dealextreme?
<hellslinger> no, what is it?
<hellslinger> deal website, I assume
<alelnro12> its a chinese website to buy things
<alelnro12> yes
<alelnro12> where do you buy things
<hellslinger> new egg, it has been almost 3 years since I've gotten anything
<alelnro12> Do they ship internationally?
<hellslinger> not sure, I imagine they do, they're big
<hellslinger> they're customer service is excellent
<alelnro12> Oh okey, but they do not have "illegal" things such as dealextreme :P
<hellslinger> hahaha
<hellslinger> probably not :)
<James147> might want to take this to  #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<alelnro12> No it's ok
<alelnro12> I just wanted to know that
<alelnro12> So..my kubuntu is right now being installed
<hellslinger> The "present windows" effect for desktop compositing is the real test
<hellslinger> I use it all the time
<hellslinger> it's the Mac OS "expose" feeature
<alelnro12> So do you also have a Mac?
<hellslinger> have an old G4 and hackintosh running on this PC
<alelnro12> Because I want to install a mac os, I never tried one
<hellslinger> I think KDE was inspired by mac os considerably, however, I do think they improved on many things
<hellslinger> best of all worlds is my opinion on it
<alelnro12> okey, i am about to run it so i'll comment you later
<hellslinger> good luck, sir
<alelnro12> Thanks!
<crooks3o6> Which drivers should be used for the Prism 2.5 chipset?  Seems as though the Orinoco_pci kernel drivers are default but I only have partial functionality.
<alelnro12> Hey guys
<marcus> hello guys i just install kubuntu 10 lts on my laptop but it keeps turning off can someboy help me to fix this please???
<crooks3o6> marcus: Do you get any error messages or anything?  Check the log files maybe.
<Soyburg> question about kubuntu 10.04 task bar:  how can i change icons for programs i dragged into the task bar?
<aguitel_> how configure keyboard layout in kde 4?
<Freddy2> hi
<James147> aguitel_: sydtem settings > locale  or System settings > mouse and keyboard  > keyboard
<James147> Soyburg: I think they share the same icons as the entries in the menu (to edit the menu right click the menu icon > edit menu or run kmenueditor)
<Soyburg> Thanks James147!  So if my program isn't in the menu (because I dragged it from /usr/local/bin) I just have to create a menu entry for it and assign an icon, then drag it to the panel?  Thanks again, that helped a lot!
<Soyburg> Yes it works!  Wohooo!
<James147> Soyburg: then it would be best to either create a menu item or just a .desktop file somewhere (basically what creating a menu item would do)
<dany_> hi guys
<dany_> can you tell me the shortcut for changing the desktop
<dany_> I mean, to switch to another desktop
<James147> dany_: ctrl + F1-X
<dany_> uhm
<dany_> James147: another way?
<dany_> with the arrows for example
<Soyburg> I think James147 means that you need to use F1 or F2 to get to desktop 1 or desktop 2
<dany_> Soyburg: yes
<dany_> I got it
<Soyburg> (I tried CTRL + F1 + X, hehe)
<James147> Soyburg: yes :)  and dany_: you can change the shortcut kets in system settings > keyboard & mouse > global keyboard shortcuts
<dany_> ctrl + F1 or ctrl + F2
<dany_> James147: thx
<James147> dany_: if you want to use the arrow keys a good shortcut to set is the "Switch to next desktop" under the "KWin" component
<dany_> James147: is not set for default, right?
<James147> dany_: (and obviously "Switch to Previous Desktop"  :)  )
<James147> dany_: dont have one set here and dont know of a default
<James147> dany_: its not hard to change it though :)
<dany_> kk
<dany_> thank you :)
<jimmy51_> has anyone here used amazon.com's MP3 album download?
<jimmy51_> i can buy a CD i want in MP3 format for 9 bucks, which is fine with me.  i just don't want some restriction saying i can only use it on this machine.
<jimmy51_> it says it supports ubuntu (i assume kubuntu too)
<James147> jimmy51_: can't say for sure, but I think amazon dosn't do DRM on their mp3...  hell itunes now dont have DRM on their stuff :)
<jimmy51_> James147: ok. i'll give it a try.  i have to download and install their *.deb MP3 downloader app.
<jimmy51_> crap.  it says wrong arch.  it must be 32 bit only.
<Soyburg> jimmy51_: I tried it a year ago and they have no drm.
<James147> jimmy51_: you can run 32 bit on 64... need... um ia32lib or somehting
 * James147 wonders why you need extra software to download mp3s
 * James147 wonders if amarok can do it through amazon...
<Soyburg> Anyone know how to make the icons in the task bar grow continuously while enlarging the size of the task bar?  Mine grow up to a point and then snap back to half size.
 * James147 cant find a way for amarok to do it :(
<jimmy51_> James147: me neither.
<James147> Soyburg: can see the same here... although it needs to be quite large for it to happen :S
<Soyburg> I have a large screen :)
<James147> Soyburg: you could try using the quicklaunder widget...
<Soyburg> James147: I thought about a replacement, but at the end of the day... I guess I'll stick with the micro icons
<James147> Soyburg: the quicklaunch widget is preinstalled on kubuntu... its just ap matter of draggin it to the task bar :)
<Soyburg> That sounds good James147.  I'll try that.
<James147> Soyburg: yeah, it works, but you need to force it into 1 row through its settings
<lor> does Kubuntu take a lot more ram compared to Ubuntu?
<James147> lor: wouldnt have thourght it would take that much more if it did... if limited ram is a consern then you might want to try xubuntu
<lor> James147, I have 2GB
<Soyburg> James147: what does the icon for the quicklauch look like?  Is it a rocket by any chance?  I am on German Kubuntu here, so the names are slightly different.
<James147> lor: 2 gig is fine :) i have run it off a 512 comp before
<lor> great!
<James147> Soyburg: yes
<James147> lor: hell, i think i ran kde 4.0 off a 256 with a pentium 2or 3 :D was a little slow
<lor> lol :D
<lvh> hey
<lvh> im currently running ubuntu lucid
<lvh> and I want to try out kubuntu without getting rid of my current stuff
<jimmy51_> James147: dang.  i guess i'll have to do it in a windows VM
<lvh> do i just install kubuntu-desktop?
<Soyburg> James147: I can't force it into one row (there doesn't seem to be a setting for that), but I was able to change the icon size, so they show up large.  I just don't get how the icons are to be changed.
<James147> lvh: yes, you just need to install kubuntu-desktop
<Soyburg> James147: ignore my previous comment. Found it.
<lvh> James147: Okay, thanks! :-)
<James147> Soyburg:  :D
<lvh> http://www.flickr.com/photos/freeflying/4036438792/in/set-72157622515083587/
<James147> Soyburg:  might need to set the row count to 1 first :)
<lvh> That looks like a hell of a lot bigger a screen than a netbook.
<lvh> Is the resolution very low, or something?
<lvh> I'm interested in trying if these new small-screen GUIs also work for big screens.
 * James147 waits for image to load... dont know whats up with his connection atm
<Soyburg> James147: I am afraid there is no row count.  Just an icon size slider.
<lvh> I'm guessing the thing that will make me angry is terrible multihead.
<lvh> my dev box has 3x24" now
<James147> lvh: that look like the netbook version of a larger screen... netbooks are probally ment to be 1/2 the size of that or smaller
<lvh> James147: Yes, that's what it looks like to me too.
<lvh> But I find the ideas presented in netbook gui's pretty attractive; I don't understand why they are exclusive to netbook guis
<lvh> I understand why netbook guis want them (no room for the big thing), though
<James147> lvh: but I ask, why would you want to try the netbook on 3x24" screens... as much as I love it.... i only use it on my netbook as it dosent work as well (as one would think) on larger screens
<lvh> I guess I could just TIAS. Will installing kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-netbook hose anything?
<lvh> James147: ah, alas
<lvh> James147: I use a tiling wm now anyway
<lvh> but I keep trying the new traditional gui stuff, under the assumption that they might have come up with something better :-)
<James147> lvh: kde 4.5 has a window tilling mode now :D ... although they dont have very good multihead support yet
<lvh> James147: Cool :-)
<maco> lvh: no it wont hose anything. its the default in 10.10
<lvh> I've seen some people use compiz as an el cheapo tiling wm
<lvh> maco: I meant "at the same time". Is that what you meant too?
<maco> you choose which you want using systemsettings -> workspace
<James147> lvh: btw, if you install kubuntu-desktp and kubuntu-netbook... you can have the search and launch interface on plasma-desktop
<lvh> maco: Okay, cool! Thanks.
<lvh> James147: this sounds like an interesting prospect, I'll try it out
<maco> lvh: 4.5's tiling doesnt work the same as xmonad's, if thats what youre used to
<lvh> I've got a 13" ultraportable
<lvh> maco: stumpwm
<lvh> maco: it's like emacs but for windows that arent emacs windows
<maco> im waiting for a 11.6" kubuntu netbook remix netbook to show up
 * maco is a vim user
<lvh> maco: ah. Well, it's different :)
<lvh> emacs does not appear to have a Qt thing :(
<Soyburg> have a nice day and thanks for the help James147
<djustice> weird question: i have a dir. i need to make a .img (ext4) of it. how?
<James147> djustice: not sure if this is the best way... but: dd if=/dev/zero of=~/test.img; mkfs.ext4 ~/text.img; sudo mount ~/test.img /mnt -o loop    then copy the files to /mnt worked for me :S
<jimmy51_> James147: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9145072&postcount=17  <- got it
<jimmy51_> James147: just downloaded the inception OST and a CD i bought back in highschool, scratched, and never found again
<jimmy51_> kubuntu wins again
<jimmy51_> (after a little convincing)
<James147> jimmy51_: :D
<JuJuBee__> I can't seem to get my iPod Nano 16G (new) to sync with Amarok/Banshee/Rhythmbox Any help?
<hellslinger> JuJuBee__: have you tried GTKpod?
<hellslinger> they all use libgpod, I believe, so if it isn't supported in amarok and others, it probably wont' work elsewhere
<hellslinger> might be too new and isn't supported yet
<winmutt> im trying to get a dual headed radeon and my onbooard vid card to give me three displays, i can get either to work but not both
<glaucous> What's the location of the files used by the file indexer (Nepomuk)? I'd like to change the location either by linking file or change file location with any config file.
<James147> glaucous: look at ~/.kde/share/apps/nepomuk
<JuJuBee__> hellslinger: no, I have not.  I will install it and try it
<dlp> Do we have any IMAP gurus here?
<glaucous> James147, thanks, that's correct :)
<dlp> Is it possible to read/write to IMAP directories as if they're FTP?
<dlp> e.g. to falsify header data, etc?
<dlp> The real question is: is it possible to edit files... either directly or by replacement?
<glaucous> What's the command for using KDE to kill an application/process?
<dlp> kill
<glaucous> There's like a kdequit command or something, but I guess I can use kill as well
<James147> glaucous: although that dosent use kde :) ^^
<James147> glaucous: kquitapp
<glaucous> James147, ah, thanks, that's the one
<dlp> pgrep <process_name> | xargs kill
<James147> dlp: killall <process_name>  is quicker to type :)
<dlp> or, actually, just killall <... yeah
<hellslinger> pkill
<hellslinger> hehe
<hellslinger> so many ways to kill processes
<glaucous> Okay killall works the best
<glaucous> in this scenario
<dlp> man pkill
<James147> dlp: had the same plan :D
<dlp> It basically does the same thing.
<James147> yeah
<dlp> Except it takes a pattern rather than a name.
<dlp> Which killall will do anyway with the -r option.
<dlp> Well anyway... does anyone know the answer to my IMAP question?
<dlp> This is important.
<dlp> I need to know if I can use an email in evidence.
<dlp> And its timestamps.
<dlp> And content.
<dlp> (but on a server that I don't have root access to)
<James147> dlp: you might want to consider asking in #ubuntu there are usually alot more people in there
<dlp> But I obviously do have access to the mailbox.
<dlp> Yeah, I suppose that would make sense.
<dlp> I realy don't understand why GNOME is so more widespread than KDE.
<James147> dlp: i think it was adopted eariler on when qt had some licening issues
<James147> dlp: but the issues where sorted out... and people dont like change
<dlp> that's true.
<dlp> But things are changing whether people like it or not.
<dlp> I mean, most people use Windows.
<dlp> And that changes a lot.
<James147> dlp: atm alot of people still consider kde4.x to be to unstable/incomplete :( i mean its still missing networking, printer config, samba config
<dlp> Has kinda gone a similar way to KDE, actually.
<dlp> Yes, I know.
<James147> dlp: ah, windows dosent change alot... and look at the changes they made... most poeple hated them at first
<dlp> Lots still do.
<James147> dlp: so see, people don't like change :(
<dlp> I'm supposed to be doing some work on the KDE networkmanagement, actually.
<dlp> I got as far as building an environment.
<James147> dlp: then do you know the current state of the widget?
<dlp> Which didn't work too well. I can hack around the issues (but risk breaking my system in the process) :-S
<dlp> Pretty much.
<dlp> i.e. I've tried to use it.
<alonso> anyone can help me
<James147> !help | alonso
<ubottu> alonso: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alonso> my device is not getting mounted
<James147> alonso: define: "my device"
<alonso> altough they have a /dev node
<alonso> usb stick
<alonso> cdrom
<alonso> sometime its doesn't mount but theres /dev/sr0
<alonso> sometime theres no /dev/sr0 node
<James147> alonso: kubuntu dosent auto mount things (for some reason... well at least not on first plug in) check the device norifier (should be on your panel)
<alonso> no devices
<alonso> my usb is there
<James147> alonso: can you manually mount them?
<alonso> formated as fat32
<alonso> yes
<alonso> its /dev/sdb
<James147> alonso: your usb stick is listed in the device notifier?
<alonso> and i can format it using gparted
<alonso> no
<alonso> oh unchecked automont
<alonso> thats it
<alonso> but what about my cdrom
<alonso> /dev/sr0 node sometime isnt there
<James147> alonso: when a _non_ blank cd is in the drive?
<alonso> yeah
<alonso> well i dont remember
<alonso> right now is there
<alonso> but i rember not seeing it
<James147> alonso: :S not sure why they arent in /dev then... possible lose cable/faulty hardware?
<DrNitro> hello there
<alonso> right now is there
<alonso> probably i didnt cd
<alonso> i expected /dev/sr0 to be all the time there
<alonso> ok its ther
<alonso> but i still dont get my cd detected
<James147> alonso: is the cd blank?
<alonso> no
<alonso> ok it got detected
<alonso> that box ...
<alonso> checbox ... arghh
<alonso> my slow drive
<alonso> ok thanks
<James147> :S
 * James147 isn't sure what he did there
 * dlp isn't, either
<urgyen> darn it..
<urgyen> :-)
<urgyen> I'm still dead in the water re flash
<urgyen> what did I do?
<James147> ??
<urgyen> unstall something I shouldn't have?
<urgyen> kubuntu 10.04
<James147> urgyen: you might want to describe the problem you are facing
<urgyen> all browsers report missing plugin no matter how many times I install and uninstall
<urgyen> or how I try to install
<James147> urgyen: what are you insatlling?
<urgyen> is there a troubleshoot walk through?
<James147> urgyen: and how?
<urgyen> I was just trying to do classic package support
<urgyen> nothing fancy
<urgyen> I like Chrome
<James147> urgyen: flashplugin-installer? works `fine` here
<urgyen> ya, I'll try to install again and follow logs
<James147> urgyen: try "sudo aptitude purge flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree; sudo aptitude install flashplugin-installer"
<urgyen> thanks
<JuJuBee__> hellslinger: I installed gtkpod and when I try to run it I select my iPod model and gtkpod shuts down...?
<glaucous> Whats the application called which shows up when you click Alt+F2? I'd like to change the key combination
<James147> glaucous: krunner
<James147> glaucous: you might want to change it in the global keyboard shotcuts settings (rather then in the kmenu)
<James147> glaucous: the shortcut is listed as "Run command" under "Run Command Interface"
<glaucous> James147, ah thank you! Was just about to ask where I find the shortcut :)
<urgyen> adobe-flashplugin_10.1.53.64.orig.tar.gz
<urgyen> Flash Plugin installed.
<urgyen> and.. still no go :-)
<urgyen> is there a directory I need to manually move some file to?
<urgyen> no in konqueror firefox and chrome
<dlp> Well...
<jcgs> hi, does anyone know how to get multiuser screen? i can't figure out how to get aclchg to do what i want
<dlp> You can forge header information on an IMAP server.
<dlp> This is slightly inconvenient.
<dlp> I've had a bad day.
<James147> sorry dlp... don't know much about IMAP server :( and i guess there arn't many here that do
<dlp> Well, I do.. now.
<dlp> I know what I needed to know, anyway.
<James147> jcgs: multiuser screen? do you mean remote desktops? or multiuser sessions (logins)?
<James147> dlp: ahh, sorry, thourhg tyou where asking again... glad you got an answer even if it wasent the one you wanted :(
<jcgs> James147: neither, the program called screen - running in multiuser mode
<dlp> RFC3501
<dlp> Of course it'd have saved me about an hour of reading if someone had known ;)
<jcgs> James147: probably "get" should have read "use"
<dlp> As would have the experiment I used (copy a message from one IMAP server to another, see if datestamps remain intact).
<dlp> Which they do.
<jcgs> James147: or "work"
<James147> jcgs: http://aperiodic.net/screen/multiuser  that might help
<dlp> I guess it's fairly typical of mail servers to believe what they're told.
<jcgs> James147: most of that site is just the manual page installed on my system - which i've already read, and the examples on there, which are new, don't seem to work. am i doing something wrong?
<James147> jcgs: sorry, that is am much as I know about multiuser screen :) didn't even know it was possible
<jcgs> James147: thanks a lot anyway,
<anon_> yo guys
<anon_> how do i found my sound options? like, where i can turn it up and off?
<anon_> i've managed to delete my panel..
<jcgs> anon_: there should be a loudspeaker icon in the system tray, you can change the volume there
<anon_> Yeah.. i've managed to get that tray away.. Don't ask me how
<anon_> Any idea how i can get it back?
<jcgs> anon_: if you click on the funny symbol at the far right hand side of the taskbar, it looks a bit like half a yin-yang
<anon_> Yeah
<jcgs> anon_: choose add widget
<jcgs> anon_: sorry "add widgets"
<anon_> okay
<anon_> and from there?
<jcgs> anon_: there in alphabetical order, so you might need to scroll a while before you get to "system tray"
<anon_> oh
<anon_> okay
<anon_> Thanks alot
<anon_> and how can i
<jcgs> anon_: no problem
<James147> anon_: also if you removed your entire panel right click on the desktop > add panel
<anon_> put the tray beside the ying yang symbol?
<jcgs> anon_: wherever you like, i think the default is to the left of the clock
<James147> anon_: you can drag widget around the panel when you have the panel settings window open (right click the panel > [panel options >] panel settings)
<anon_> Okay thanks guys, now one last problem
<anon_> I've somehow.. managed to disable when i open a window, it does not show up in the panel
<James147> anon_: one window or all?
<anon_> All
<jcgs> anon_; that's the task manager widget
<James147> anon_: ^^ yeah you probally removed the task manager widget
<anon_> Ohh D: Thanks, i just switched over from windows so.. >_<
<anon_> Wait wait, ONE last questioonnnnn
<anon_> The tray isn't beside the clock
<anon_> How do i move it there?
<anon_> It's beside the quickAccess browser
<James147> anon_: the kde desktop is very nicly designed... everything on the desktop/panel is a widget, so anything can be move to anywhere, or removed entirly :)
<jcgs> anon_: click on the plasma symbol (yin-yang like thing) and then you should be able to drag it around - the cursor will change to like a dot with four arrows
<James147> anon_: to move widget on the panel you need to open the panel settigns and drag the widget where you want it  (with the settings window open)
<anon_> I love you all
<anon_> <3
#kubuntu 2010-07-24
<don_jr> I am having some trouble getting my display set right.  No matter what I add to xorg.conf it changes nothing.
<don_jr> I haev an old nvidia MX4000 with the proprietary drivers installed and a Samsung SyncMaster 731b connected with analog cable
<dlp> I just noticed I'm being port scanned by a freenode server.
<dlp> oic
<crooks3o6> don_jr: Which driver version?
<don_jr> 97
<don_jr> which I'm fairly certain is correct for the mx4000
<crooks3o6> Yea
<crooks3o6> and if you open the nvidia display settings manager deal?
<don_jr> i have not tried to reconfigure xorg, beings it doesn't appear that the xorg.conf is even being looked at.
<don_jr> I've checked in it, it offers only 2 resolutions, one at 320x and one at 600x
<don_jr> and the ref rate is at 54.4 htz and no option to change it
<crooks3o6> hmm
<crooks3o6> I fought with an nvidia card for a while this morning
<crooks3o6> I haven't used the card since before the xorg update but it seemed to respect the xorg.conf after I rewrote it manually
<crooks3o6> was an older 7600
<don_jr> hmmm
<don_jr> going to try a xorg reconf, I'll be back after the restart
<don_jr> maybe not...the command did literally nothing...that's odd
<don_jr> now why would sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  do nothing?
<don_jr> just stupid wonderment, does the order things show up in teh xorg.conf matter?  i.e. monitor before screen section?
<crooks3o6> I think so..  I'd have to google it though
<don_jr> I'll change it around and see if it help
<don_jr> gonna restart to set changes, we'll see how it goes.
<Don_jr> No help...darn it
<Don_jr> well crud.. it's someting to do with xorg.conf i'm sure, about to pastebin it
<netbung> A
<Don_jr> Well crud.  Guess I'll just hae to deal with this for a bit, I can't find any help that I haven't tried yet.
<anon_> hey guys
<anon_> i'm back
<anon_> another question
<anon_> when i open a program, it goes to the tray, but it opens in the tray 3x
<trouble_> who are you
<anon_> Trouble_, nobody you know
<trouble_> what is the quassel irc
<trouble_> are you america?
<anon_> James147,
<anon_> you there?
<anon_> #help
<Guest38983> s
<Bearcat> hey folks. I've got the latest version of kubuntu loaded on a pc. When i go to look up a contact i'm told that the akonadi server is not running because no resource agents found. I've browsed the internet and not found a solution that works for fix this issue. I'm upto date on kubuntu 10.4. I've followed the upgrade in the known issues on the upgrade page. Any help would be appreciated.
<Bearcat> cool! i got rid of the error by opening up kaddressbook stand-alone
<Guest52460> any body can chat with me?
<Guest52460> hello everyone
<th0mas> hey guys
<aloon> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of linux-image-generic: linux-image-generic depends on linux-image-2.6.35-10-generic; however  Package linux-image-2.6.35-10-generic is not configured yet.
<aloon> I get that error everytime I go to install any software
<aloon> the software will install , but I was wondering if there is anyway to fix my kernal so I dont get that error every time
<troopperi> aloon: try at konsole sudo apt-get upgrade --fix-missing
<aloon> thanks i'll try that right now
<aloon> still gives that same error
<aloon> Errors were encountered while processing:
<aloon>  linux-image-2.6.35-10-generic
<aloon>  linux-image-generic
<aloon>  linux-generic
<aloon> oops sorry
<FloodBotK2> aloon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aloon> i meant to hit edit
<aloon> it was after an update that this happened
<troopperi> how about this sudo apt-get -f install
<aloon> thx will try
<aloon> however:Package linux-image-2.6.35-10-generic is not configured yet.
<aloon> is there a way to configure that ?
<troopperi> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<troopperi> maybe
<aloon> failed to exec /etc/kernel/postinst.d/update-nvidia
<aloon> I know it has to do with nvidia and a kernal update
<aloon> did your last command , few questions , bunch of text
<troopperi> yes
<aloon> its still going
<aloon> Encoding to use on the console:
<aloons> i'm not sure theres a huge list
<troopperi> you can ended it if you want
<troopperi> aloons: are you testing maverick?
<aloons> troop yes
<troopperi> have you check out this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1274868
<aloons> I was having issues on lucid with 310M Nvidia so I tried a fresg install of maverick
<aloons> I tried uninstalling nvidia-common and reinstalling , I get the same errors
<troopperi> and you did that purge too?
<aloons> which purge ?
<troopperi> sudo apt-get purge nvidia-common
<aloons> purge and then reinstall ?
<troopperi> first reinstall then purge
<aloons> can I cut off that reconfiguring ? It's going on and on ... ?
<troopperi> yes
<aloons> sorry i was following , I just didnt know it was okay to cut off that reconfiguring
<troopperi> aloons: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9483174  see geoffjay message
<aloons> reboot brb
<cjae> how do I refresh device notifier?
<cjae> I umounted and grew a fat32 fs on a usb hdd and now it doesnt show up in device notifier
 * feldspath is away: Parti pour l'instant.
<loy> hello ! I'm new on kubuntu (lucid) and have a big problem with sound using on multi apps. (I'm french so use simply english please :p )
<troopperi> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<loy> thanks, i see this
<loy> so, my sound card is detected, but I'm using 3 sound apps : Amarok, sometimes read flash videos, and tuxguitar. Since yesterday, I can launch Amarok and learn flash, but no 3rd app. I must kill one sound app for this.
 * feldspath is back.
<loy> (I have already read and apply the documentation)
<luis_> hello good night eveyone i need some help, i just install kubuntu 1.04
<luis_> sorry for that, i just install kubuntu 10.04 in my laptop but it keeps shutting down, every 5 minutes or so can you guys help me to fix this please???
<vistakiller> plymouth is the worst choise ever..
<luis_> anyone knw how can i fix that please???
<vistakiller> shuttind down?
<vistakiller> shutting*
<vistakiller> whithout a reason?
<luis_> yes
<luis_> i had kubuntu 9:04 then upgraded to 10.04 and since then keeps shutting down i have to keep a fun close to my laptop so it stays on
<luis_> have*
<luis_> like the little fan inside that cools the laptop stop working just like that and then the system overheat and shut down on itself
<moetunes> is the cpu at full throotle before it shuts down?
<luis_> not even that
<luis_> it's a laptop
<luis_> acer aspire
<ussher_> loy if you run everything through pulse then they should all work together
<luis_> ??
<luis_> so no way to fix this? i guess this means i will have to down grade and go back to kubuntu 9.10
<boby> when we can expect kubuntu 10.04.1?
<boby> anyone?
<Misterio> boby: Isn't 6 months after the release and then a new patch-recopilation after 3 months?
<Misterio> boby: Yes, but be patience please, I am not a formula 1 writting :P
<boby> :)
<boby> do you know exact day?
<boby> for example 29.7?
<Misterio> boby: I *think* the same day as 10.10 is released
<boby> so it is 27.7
<Misterio> Yes
<boby> oh, you meen 10.04 or 10.10
<Misterio> boby: 10.04.1 is released the same day that 10.10 is released
<boby> don't understand. isn't 3 months after 10.04?
<Misterio> So, first update 6 months after its release, then, new update 3 months after the newst version
<Misterio> boby: First one 6 months ago (3 remaining)
<Misterio> boby: Then yes, after 3 months
<Misterio> boby: But I don't know
<boby> it wasn't that way in case of 8.04
<Misterio> boby: It can be first one after 3 months and then after 6 months
<Misterio> boby: Oh, then as 8.04
<efes> Incorrect checksum: http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox_3.6.7+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1_i386.deb , http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic_2.6.32-24.38_i386.deb
<efes> any hints?
<efes> anyone?
<Misterio> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<boby> you don't understand me misterio
<Misterio> oops, fail
<boby> look at here
<boby> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Misterio> boby: Reading
<boby> as you can see 8.04.1 was released in july
<boby> not in october wnen 8.10 was relesed
<Misterio> boby: Right, but after first update, next updates was released after 6 monyhs
<boby> tell me this: 8.04 = april, 8.04.1 = july. Now, 10.04 = april, 10.04.1 = ?
<boby> don't need 10.04.2 or 3 only 10.04.1
<boby> i am interested in first update
<Misterio> boby: Then just wait a days
<boby> but how many?
<boby> :)
<boby> is there any information on ubuntu site about this
<Misterio> boby: This month has 31 days, and it's 24th :P
<boby> correct information
<boby> ok
<Misterio> boby: Normally ubuntu updates are released thursdays
<kiku4you> Kubuntu How to change Theme?
<boby> did't know that
<boby> thursdays?
<Misterio> Yes
<boby> so it is 29.7!
<boby> :)
<kiku4you> Theme does not like black
<Misterio> kiku4you: Change to oxigen, it's cool
<kiku4you> ขWho has the resources to change Theme
<kiku4you> Url
<kiku4you> How to change Theme
<kiku4you> Url's do who have told the source.
<rork> kiku4you: system settings > appearance
<rork> kiku4you: there are many localized help channels, if you want help in your native language we could direct you to it.
<kiku4you> To find out
<nike> Hi there
<nike> Russia is here?
<rork> !ru | nike
<ubottu> nike: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<nike> !konqueror
<sergey> Hello world
<ubusa> Hello... am i understand that right with Lucid Lynx?! (K)ubuntu releases only every two years a new version, so they can update, fix the system to become it more stable? Or i understand that wrong and (k)ubuntu becomes every 6 month a new version too?
<James147> ubusa: kubuntu and ubuntu release a new version every 6 mounths
<James147> ubusa: they support the released version for a while though
<ubusa> Ah... so only support to catch some business customers. I understand.
<ubusa> Thanks
<James147> ubusa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<James147> ubusa: they dont jsut support businesses, they support every version up to its end of life
<James147> ubusa: the current version is known as a long term support version and will be supported untill 2013 on the desktop (2015) on the server
<ubusa> At the moment i'm not sure what to choose. I've used ubuntu and was happy with that. But now i see that's gnome is far away from what... i call productive workspace. So i tested KDE and... meanwhile it only one times crash. If this don't happens often, i really to interested to switch to Kubuntu.
<ubusa> But in the Internet all saying that Mandriva ist more userfriendly then kubuntu... so i'm not sure.
<nisha_newbie> anyone from India...i need to configure BSNL broadband and need help hee
<James147> ubusa: i dont see all the internet saying that :) havent tryed mandriva yet but kubuntu is one i prefere since more things just seem to work for it (at least for me). I suggest you try them both out (i beleave that mandriva have a live cd, i know kubuntu do so try that out and see which you like more before installing)
<ubusa> What is with synatpic. Brings this package manager something unter kubuntu (kde)? I readed that the kpackackagekit not so good as synaptic for gnome. Is that true? Can i use synaptic for kubuntu insteed of kpackagekit?
<James147> ubusa: i don't see why people don't like kpackagekit that much... its perfectly usable here... but yes you can use gnome software under kde
<ubusa> oh i love this notification dialog with the view button *smilie*
<ubusa> James147: That means Synaptic can handle kubuntu sources too without problems?
<James147> ubusa: kpackagekit and synaptic both use the same repos :)
<James147> ubusa: although in the next version of kubuntu there is promise of intergration of an app store like thing into kpackagekit
<ubusa> James147: Ah... i understand. Then i will install Kubuntu... i don't want to learn a new distrib.
<James147> ubusa: ubuntu and kubuntu are the same distro... they jsut use different desktop envrioments
<James147> ubusa: you can install them on the same system be installing either "kubuntu-desktop" or "ubuntu-desktop" depending on which you started with
<James147> ubusa: then switch which you use in kdm or kdm (the login manager)
<ubusa> James147: Yes... but if i now will test Mandriva i've to learn some new happenings and commands which are different to (k)ubuntu.
<James147> ubusa: they are both linux so have alot of the same core commands :)
<ubusa> James147: For you :) But not for me... how using ubuntu only two weeks.
<nisha_newbie> how do i remove auto eth0 default connexn...i want to set one of my own connection manually and i want to remove auto eht0 since i use PPPoE
<ubusa> Strange... why KDESudo don't accept my user password?
<ubusa> I've set a root password to after it don't let me access my ntfs partitions. But this password it don't accept too.
<ubusa> Can it be that it don't support special characters?
<James147> ubusa: probally, i would try  apassword without spical characters
<James147> ubusa: also it is advised not to give root a password
<ubusa> Why not?
<ubusa> A root without password? That sounds crazy.
<James147> ubusa: you dont need to, you can do everything through sudo if you need to (even login as root with -i)
<James147> ubusa: root with a password is a security consern, quite a few mecheines get hacked into by weak root passwords, if root dosent have one then it cant be hacked
<ubusa> Funny... KDESudo don't support special characters-
<James147> ubusa: and since sudo dose eveything you really need for root there is no need for a root password
<ubusa> With no special character... it works
<ubusa> Why can anyone hack the root when it has a password... and when it has no password it's unhackable? Sorry... confused me. I learnd to give the adiministrator on every machine a strong password. But don't use this account. I don't want to use the root account, sudo is enough for me.
<ubusa> But... why can anyone hacking root better, when it has a password. And why not when no password set?
<James147> ubusa: when there is no password (not a empty password) login through that user is disabled
<ubusa> Ahhh... that means... if i now delete the password again linux will disable the root account again?
<James147> ubusa: there should be a way to remove the password and disable its login give me a min to figure it out :)  but yes, if you dont need to login to root then no password with disabled login is best
<ubusa> Interesting. You don't have to search... when i really need it i find it.
<ubusa> But good to know.
<ubusa> Where can send we bug reports? (like the kdesudo special letters thing)?
<James147> ubusa: looks like you can disable the root acount in the user managment in system settings (probally under advanced)
<James147> ubusa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdesudo/+bug/400851
<ubusa> Every freaking click i made with kde make it more interesting for me. Preview for links in irc... cool.
<ubusa> James147: ah it's already reported #5
<James147> ubusa: but you might want to add your information to the bug report
<ubusa> James147: Then thanks James... i will save my home directory and installing kubuntu.
<ubusa> James147: I will do... but first i will install kubuntu. Thanks for your help.
<James147> ubusa: btw, you should just be able to install kubuntu on the same drivewithout formatting, if you do it should delete the system folders and leave /home inteact (I would backup anyway just incase ;) )
<anon_> Hey guys, i need help
<James147> !help | anon_
<ubottu> anon_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<anon_> My kubuntu can't play youtube music, it plays the intro sound, other sounds but NOT youtube!
<James147> anon_: :s thourght they had fixed all the flash sound problems :(
<James147> anon_: what version of kubuntu?
<anon_> Uhh... how do i check that
<James147> anon_: "cat /etc/issue" shoudl tell you (in terminal)
<anon_> Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS \n \l
<James147> try purging and reinstalling flash... "sudo aptitude purge flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree; sudo aptitude install flashplugin-installer" then restart your broswers
<anon_> James147,
<anon_> I wrote that in the terminal, but still didn't work :\
<anon_> Now it works
<anon_> Thanks James147
<anon_> <3
<James147> anon_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/543035 << try folling the advice there
<anon_> WOrks works
<James147> :p
<FloodBotK2> anon_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anon_> D:<33
<anon_> No homo though
<anon_> <3
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<WaltzingAlong> howdy
<zalgo> huhu
<botnet> you dun goof'd
<Jessy_Slaughter> you dun goof'd
<Jessy_Slaughter> hey guys, yesterday i accidentally my computer!!! is that dangerous?
<Misterio> Jessy_Slaughter: What?
<James147> Misterio: troll...
<Misterio> James147: Okay :P
<zalgo> Jessy_Slaughter: your consequences may vary!
<Jessy_Slaughter> zalgo: i backtraced you! and your recordings will be sent to the cyber police...
<[mors]> hey !
<Jessy_Slaughter> hi
<[mors]> the last flash update broke flash quite heavily in 9.10
<Jessy_Slaughter> broken flash is broken
<[mors]> eh... it's working now... oh well...
<[mors]> another thing...
<[mors]> when I close an app, the clipboard contents are cleared.. I really hate that. anyway to prevent it ? related to klipper ?
<James147> [mors]: seen that repoted before but I cant remember the fix...
<James147> [mors]: think #kde might know more about it
<[mors]> ok, thanks
<pushkaraj> hello guys, I am facing a problem with krunner, from past 10 mins. if I press alt+f2 the krunner is not popping up
<pushkaraj> earlier it used to work fine. Does anyone know how do I fix it?
<James147> pushkaraj: try launching "krunner"
<Misterio> pushkaraj: Try killing it and reopenning
<pushkaraj> okey
<Jessy_Slaughter> kthxbye
<pushkaraj> great! it was simple than I thought, I thought - a demon might have got killed - which listens the key presses
<pushkaraj> thanks  :)
<BluesKaj> broken flash ? unistall flash the install flashplugin-nonfree
<BluesKaj> then
<James147> pushkaraj: nop, its just running in the background and showing its self on the keypress
<James147> BluesKaj: he said its working now :)
<BluesKaj> ok
<James147> BluesKaj: also, flashplayer-nonfree just points to flashplayer-installer... its normally best to pruge both then install flashplugin-installer
<BluesKaj> yeah, but it installs the correct flash version
<BluesKaj> in my experience
<James147> BluesKaj: :D so does the installer.. -nonfree was just renamed to -installer so taht people who are upgrading get -installer installed... -nonfree can be removed without remoing flash
<James147> BluesKaj: at elast for 10.04, eairler versions still use -nonfree
<BluesKaj> ppl are installing from the fash site and then getting conflicts and they don't tell us what they've done, so they just say flash isn't working
<James147> BluesKaj: what difference does that make to which package to install?
<James147> BluesKaj: flashplugin-nonfree: This package is a transitional package that can safely be removed after you installed flashplugin-installer.
<James147> BluesKaj: in lucid
<BluesKaj> well using the flash plugin-nonfree removes the offending flash version from what I've seen
<BluesKaj> err instyalling rather
<James147> BluesKaj: so should -installer since -nonfree just installs that
<BluesKaj> yeah , i guess we're saying the same thing , but just differently...the nonfree looks at the kernel source and installs the proper version.. that's how it was explained to me
<James147> BluesKaj: then so should -installer... in lucid they are renaming -nonfree to -installer   so they left -nonfree but now it jsut installs -installer so that people that are upgrading get -installer and not a missing package
<James147> BluesKaj: thats what "transitional packages" are... essentially a pointer to the new package
<BluesKaj> yeah, but the thing is , it works afaik
<James147> BluesKaj: :) it will work, just the same way as installing the -installer directly... sorry for being so stubberen about it... eveutually nonfree will be removed from te repos (probally maverick?)
<BluesKaj> James147, both flashplugin-installer and nonfree are still listed in the package manager (I prefer synaptic)
<BluesKaj> for lucid
<James147> BluesKaj: they will be... but -nonfree is an empty package that depends on -installer... thats what a transitional package is, it depends on the newpackage so that it gets installed on a upgrade form an older system
<James147> BluesKaj: even the discription states you can safly remove -nonfree after installer is installled
<BluesKaj> yes , I understand that,but nonfree is still a legit package that does what it used to do, if it doesn't work in maverick , then that's for the ppl at ubuntu+1
<James147> BluesKaj: see you at -offtopic :) better to disscuss it there
<Dan_L> Does anyone know how to set up syntax highlighting in kate?
<Dan_L> I found this:  http://search.cpan.org/dist/Syntax-Highlight-Engine-Kate/lib/Syntax/Highlight/Engine/Kate/SQL_MySQL.pm
<Dan_L> but I need to make it go!
<Dan_L> :)
<aguitel> how install minimal kde ?
<blackflag> Hello all, Im looking for a MIB compiler and Browser. I searched for it but was not able to find a good one for Linux. Can somone give some hints?
<aguitel> how install minimal kde4 in ubuntu?
<aguitel> why in kubuntu there is no restart and shutdown options ?
<aguja85> i want to mount a ntfs partition every time i boot, do i have to modify the fstab file?
<Torch> aguja85: yes
<aguitel> aguja85, yes
<aguja85> Torch: thx
<ArGGu^^> aguitel what you mean there is no restart and shutdown options?
<aguitel> ArGGu^^, yes
<ArGGu^^> Menu->Leave
<ArGGu^^> there is restart and shutdown
<aguitel> ArGGu^^, yes i know ,but i want to bypass this
<aguitel> ArGGu^^, like in gnome
<aguitel> ArGGu^^, or in lxde
<ArGGu^^> bypass the menu?
<Barridus> can anyone help me figure out why every time i log in, i'm greeted with a kdesudo password prompt "Please enter your password to use this device."  all drives etc seem available without acknowledging that prompt
<aguitel> ArGGu^^, in Leave there is no shutdown and restart option
<ArGGu^^> aguitel I have restart and shutdown in menu->leave
<aguitel> ArGGu^^, me not
<Barridus> it appears before anything else does upon entering my username and password in the kdm login screen
<Nick_Meister> hi guys i just did install kubuntu-desktop on top of my ubuntu installation and every time i try to login to the kde session it crashes me back to the login screen
<Barridus> did you select "kdm" when asked to during the installation?
<Nick_Meister> no
<Nick_Meister> i selected gdm
<Barridus> ah, that may be it
<Nick_Meister> :S
<Nick_Meister> what do i do now?
<Barridus> you can get it to ask again with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm"
<Barridus> without uninstalling/reinstalling anything
<Nick_Meister> :S
<Nick_Meister> alright ill brb going to try it now
<Nick_Meister> nope it did not help
<Nick_Meister> when i try to log on i get crashed back to the screen
<Barridus> i didn't mention you should reboot after picking kdm in that command
<Nick_Meister> i can get into gnome tho
<Nick_Meister> yah i rebooted
<Barridus> the kdm display manager did not load
<Nick_Meister> im on a different computer now
<Nick_Meister> lol
<Barridus> hmm...
<FloodBotK2> Nick_Meister: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nick_Meister> ...
<Barridus> i haven't run both in quite some time myself
<BluesKaj> Barridus, , i think your login prompt at a tty is a "leftover bug" after using the tty for whatever reason ..I had that bug for a while on karmic, but forgotten how to cure it. :(
<Guru> o/
<Barridus> did the login screen change, Nick_Meister?
<Nick_Meister> yep
<Nick_Meister> its kdm now alright
<Nick_Meister> all blue and stuff
<Barridus> BluesKaj: tty?  would that show as a kdm password prompt?  it's not in CLI
<BluesKaj> Barridus, no tty login prompt first ?
<Nick_Meister> so what should i do  now
<BluesKaj> ok Barridus , sorry , I misread
<Barridus> BluesKaj: to make sure i'm with the lingo, isn't tty the plain jane cli?
<BluesKaj> yup, no X
<Barridus> yeah this is in x heheh
<BluesKaj> right
<Barridus> i think i found something that might help, apparently it's related to the ntfs partition
<Nick_Meister> ?
<Barridus> maybe i botched the fstab
<BluesKaj> W7 Barridus ?
<Barridus> nope, xp
<BluesKaj> hmmm
<Barridus> that i never use anymore anyways hah
<BluesKaj> well, I have W7 on this laptop , to keep up withj
<BluesKaj> friends who need help
<Nick_Meister> man an here i was really excited to  try out kde :(
<Barridus> i'm not sure what to suggest Nick_Meister :/
<Barridus> i'm no superpro though, i did have that problemm myself and that fixed it
<BluesKaj> my computer-phobic lead singer is having issues with his outboard drive that contains all his music and if he rips a cd and it doesn't go to the outboard music folder he gets real frustrated.
<Barridus> you did say you were picking KDE at the login session right?
<Nick_Meister> yes
<Barridus> in the KDM one
<Nick_Meister> it goes to gnome fine
<Nick_Meister> yes the kdm
<Barridus> hmm, maybe a setting in /home/yourusername/.kde is borked
<Barridus> try logging into gnome, using nautilus the file manager to see hidden files, and renaming the .kde folder to like .kde_backup and trying the process again?
<erkan^> hello, i have a problem with QTM. Can someone help me?
<Barridus> i will be right back myself, seeing if i got rid of that phantom kdesudo password nagging
<dfrey> I'm trying to add a network printer.  I have used it in the past, but it's not in my list of printers and it seems like my ability to add printers is more limited than it was in the past.  Perhaps I'm missing a package now?  This screenshot shows what I'm seeing http://chubby.dyndns.org/~dfrey/printing.png
<Nick_Meister> did not help
<Nick_Meister> :(
<Barridus> :/
<erkan^> :(
<Barridus> did you ever do a distro upgrade (like karmic to lucid) at some point?
<Barridus> or was the ubuntu lucid a fresh install
<Nick_Meister> ok so
<Nick_Meister> i looked at .xsession errors file
<erkan^> No. I first cleaned my computer. Then I Ubuntu 10.04 on my computer installed.
<Nick_Meister> and it says it cant load library /usr/liblibkdeinit4_ksmserver.so
<Nick_Meister> and it says it cant load library /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_ksmserver.so
<Nick_Meister> sorry
<Nick_Meister> lol
<Barridus> sounds relevant
<Nick_Meister> how do i install that library O.o
<Barridus> i don't know, but that definitely sounds like the problem
<Barridus> do the files actually exist?
<Nick_Meister> hold on
<Nick_Meister> im trying to get it into pastebin somehow
<Nick_Meister> from command line
<Nick_Meister> >.>
<Barridus> i myself do not have /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_ksmserver.so but i do have /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_ksmserver.so
<Barridus> err
<Barridus> disregard, i misread i think
<Barridus> type "ls /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_ksmserver.so" should let you know quickly
<Nick_Meister> ok nvm
<Nick_Meister> i fixed it
<Nick_Meister> :D
<Barridus> you're solved?
<Nick_Meister> now how do i get rid of the keyring thing
<Nick_Meister> yes i solved it
<Barridus> what was it?!
<Nick_Meister> gnome shoved its own nvidia drivers in during updates somehow
<Nick_Meister> and broke my old ones, so i had to redo the nvidias own drivers
<Barridus> ah, i had a hunch but i'm not much of a driver guy
<Barridus> i'm not sure how drivers are handled differently between display managers
<Barridus> that's kind of disconcerting
<Nick_Meister> but yes why am i now getting keyring messages every time i log in both in gnome and kde
<Nick_Meister> i have to put in my pass twice now  :S
<Barridus> is it gnome keyring or kubuntus?
<Nick_Meister> aparantly gnome
<Barridus> sounds like it's trying to start gnome things
<Barridus> which won't do anything
<Nick_Meister> :S
<Nick_Meister> also how do i get my old ctrl + alt + arrows to switch my workspaces for me in kde
<Barridus> i'd check kde system settings -> advanced tab -> autostart
<Barridus> see if any gnome libraries are there that aren't relevant to kde
<Nick_Meister> i have my cairo-dock in there
<Nick_Meister> but i kinda need that
<Barridus> i won't be able to really help with workspaces, as i turn them off heh
<aguja85_> /dev/sda6 /mnt/TERA ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<aguja85_> gives me  an error when booting... any help?
<Barridus> when i last dual ran both desktop environments in (k)ubuntu, this was far simpler
<Barridus> i will brb, rebooting again (working on my issue too heheh)
<Barridus> i think my fstab and kde's automount removable devices are tripping over each other
<Barridus> and i was right, wheee.  *files that away under "crap to remember"*
<Barridus> Nick_Meister: have you considered using an unsecure gnome keyring
<Barridus> (with no password)
<Nick_Meister> ok now a new problem, my sound dont work in kde
<Nick_Meister> but it works fine in gnome
<aguja85> i installed jdownloader some time ago, how do i execute the program? i dont know where it is
<Barridus> Nick_Meister: that's prolly easy
<Barridus> gnome uses pulseaudio, kde does not
<Barridus> you should be able to change that i think in audio in system settings
<Barridus> piick whatever your sound card actually is, not pulseaudio server
<Nick_Meister> lol kde isnt very stable is it
<Nick_Meister> it already crashed 3 times for me ...
<Peace-> Nick_Meister: which kde?
<Peace-> kde 4.4. it's pretty stable
<Nick_Meister> oh btw how do i make it so it saves one version of the session
<Nick_Meister> and doesnt do autosave from then on
<Peace-> Nick_Meister: which version please?
<Nick_Meister> cause i want it to reset to the default applications once its restarted
<Nick_Meister> the one in the repository
<Peace-> well you can have bad repository.
<Nick_Meister> i installed it with kubuntu-desktop
<Peace-> so...
<Peace-> please tell me the version.
<Nick_Meister> 4.4.2
<Peace-> Nick_Meister: rename $HOME/.kde after you have upgraded http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4.3
<Barridus> kde works well for me, but then i'm on the netbook remix of it
<Peace-> kde 4.4 it's a rock
<Peace-> if you have not  messed up the system.
<Barridus> kde-netbook crashed a lot in the beginning, but never does now
<Nick_Meister> ok but how do i do the thing where i save the currently running applications and have it default to that during a reboot
<Peace-> netbook version is another story
<Peace-> Nick_Meister: systemsettings
<prefrontal> I can't save my keyboard shortcuts in KRDC - they just get ignored
<prefrontal> I made a screencast of this bug: http://grey.colorado.edu/mingus/index.php/KRDCShortcutsBugScreencast
<Peace-> mm
<prefrontal> can anyone else replicate in lucid? thank you
<Peace-> mm i am sorry i have not time
<Peace-> i have to go
<Peace-> bye
<Nick_Meister> where is the save session option?
<Barridus> Nick_Meister: system settings, advanced, session manager
<Nick_Meister> Barridus, hey do you happen to know how to change the background of konsole to a picture?
<Nick_Meister> aghhh this is so frustrating
<aloon> sorry to bug , what's the channel for people on maverick ?
<Torch> aloon: ubuntu+1
<aloon> found it thanks
<prefrontal> i enabled the KDC 4.5 repository but Software Updates says I have 151 blocked packages, most of which seem to be KDE
<prefrontal> thoughts?
<prefrontal> it seems that everything from Backports is blocked
<prefrontal> dist-upgrade seems to be fixing it
<Barridus> Nick_Meister: it appears that feature was removed for some reason.  you can only set konsole to be transparent now.  i'm sure there are other terminals that can
<Barridus> you have gnome-terminal, right?  since you have both de's.  you can run that in kde
<Barridus> you can always have that even if you're just running KDE
<Barridus> i use yakuake personally, it's a drop-down terminal like some pc games have (like quake)
<Barridus> yakuake doens't have background image support either, but it's just damn cool and convenient
<glaucous> Anyone got a tip for a good backup utility for Kubuntu?
<Barridus> i just run an rsync script
<Barridus> err command
<Nick_Meister> ok now i have this problem
<Nick_Meister> i want to open a bunch of gnome-terminal windows
<Nick_Meister> on a particular workspace and have no border on and generally i want them frozen as they are forever
<Barridus> glaucous: i just run a script that contains /usr/bin/rsync -a -r -t -v -E --progress --one-file-system --delete /home/ryan/ /media/80GBUSB/aspreonekdebak/home
<Nick_Meister> so every time i log on they are there, and so on and so forth
<Barridus> and then similar commands for /etc and /boot
<glaucous> Barridus, mkay, I'll take a look which commands that I need
<glaucous> Options, that is
<Barridus> --one-file-system is in there still from back when i ran gnome with gvfs, it would pull everything from a network drive (2tb in size) and try and back that up too since gnome considered it part of /home's contents
<Barridus> i dunno if i really need it anymore, but it doesn't hurt anything so it's still there
<Barridus> Nick_Meister: not sure, i use the saved session option we disabled for you hehe
<Barridus> it annoyed me at first but now i appreciate it
<irina> anyone here who can help me get wireless working on an acer aspire 5100 with kubuntu lucid?
<irina> friend with laptop here, linux newbie
<Nick_Meister> Barridus, well i use the save session options too, but i manually save them, unfortunately instead of keeping the terminals where they are, it turns the border on, and it only spawns 1 of them
<Barridus> hmm, multiple tabs won't cut it?
<Nick_Meister> i have a fairly high res screen
<Nick_Meister> its better to divie it up into several terminals
<Barridus> i'm sure a way exists, but i'm one of those anti-window-clutter guys hehe
<Nick_Meister> thats why im doing this
<Nick_Meister> a separate workspace just for that
<Nick_Meister> a workspace for coding, one for documentation, and one for web stuff
<Barridus> ah
<Nick_Meister> is it possible to change the background of just one workspace?
<loverkiss> .
<justacabala> Can anyone help me
<justacabala> I'm on kubuntu 10.04
<justacabala> i have configured my 2 monitors with xrandr laptop screen is right of external monitor
<justacabala> how can i select screen while running apps from konsole
<justacabala> I need to run an app from console on spesific screen
<mvk> i got a 2.6.35 kernel installed from mainline PPA, yesterday 2.6.32.24 was pushed to the kubu 10.04 repos
<mvk> and my packagemanager said it would ignore them
<mvk> but now it comes up again, that it has 4 security updates > i dont want to be installed and keep my 2.6.35 kernel, what should i do?
<mvk> HELP :)
<Nick_Meister> my kde does not appear to be hardware accelerated how do i find out?
<mvk> Nick_Meister:  can you operate a shell?
<Nick_Meister> mvk, yes
<mvk> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<mvk> or mesautils
<mvk> then run: glxinfo
<Nick_Meister> mvk, isnt mesa a rasterizer?
<mvk> you dont need mesa, just the utils
<mvk> its software GL yes, rasterizer
<mvk> glxinfo tells you if you have 'direct rendering'
<mvk> and what the device capabilities are
<Nick_Meister> mvk, well glxinfo says vendor string Nvidia corpoation
<Nick_Meister> and direct rendering set to yes
<mvk> now type glxgears
<Nick_Meister> yep those work too
<Nick_Meister> but my transition effects and such are still sluggish :(
<mvk> does it look reasonable for your card?
<mvk> what card?
<Nick_Meister> geforce 8600 M
<Nick_Meister> glx gears renders at 10 000 frames per 5 seconds
<mvk> should have enough power
<mvk> you enabled desktop effects trough settings?
<mvk> menu
<Nick_Meister> yep
<mvk> no idea then
<mvk> it has enough muscles  for desktop effects : )
<Nick_Meister> it has enough muscles for most games :S
<Nick_Meister> i noticed on the monitor
<Nick_Meister> that my cpu usage peaks when i switch workspaces
<Nick_Meister> and such
<Nick_Meister> and holy crap i just got a zombie
<Nick_Meister> :S
<Nick_Meister> that has never happened to me before
<Nick_Meister> its using up all my cpu
<mvk> doesn sound like its using hware acceleration
<mvk> you installed the nvidiai drivers? how?
<Nick_Meister> the normal way
<Nick_Meister> i downloaded from their site and ran the sh script
<moetunes>  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-nvidia-drivers-manually-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<Sentynel> Just started getting this error when I try and start Amarok: http://pastebin.com/Pmdg4rMG What's going on? (This is with Amarok 2.3.1 on KDE 4.4.2 in Kubuntu 10.04.)
<leta> Hey guys, having a problem with 10.04 and burnt discs with mp3s on them. If I burn as a regular audio cd it reads fine, if I burn as a data cd with just pdf files, or whatever, works fine. If I burn mp3s as a data cd it acts like there's no disc in when i try to read it. Any ideas?
<leta> Hey guys, having a problem with 10.04 and burnt discs with mp3s on them. If I burn as a regular audio cd it reads fine, if I burn as a data cd with just pdf files, or whatever, works fine. If I burn mp3s as a data cd it acts like there's no disc in when i try to read it. Any ideas?
<mvk> using K3B?
<mvk> for audio, you need Juliet filesystem
<mvk> K3B will inform you about this
<leta> audio cd's work fine
<leta> and ya, using k3b
<leta> only problem is when i burn mp3s as a data cd it will not read the disc
<leta> i installed restricted extras and can play mp3 files, just can't read a data cd that has mp3 files burnt to it
<leta> And I know it isn't a problem with the burn because I've tested using data cds containing mp3 files burnt from another box and it still will not read
<Le_professionel> FloodBotK2:  op pls ...
<makrobat> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<makrobat> !list channel
<moetunes> makrobat: type   /list   and check in the freenode tab
<anon_> uhh..
<anon_> anybody know how to uninstall flash and install again?
<Sentynel> anon_, sudo aptitude reinstall flashplugin-installer
<anon_> thankss
<WaltzingAlong> kubuntu 10.04. which keys need to be pressed to see the grub menu? perhaps at the screen with the kubuntu logo and the dots during boot, before kdm login
<WaltzingAlong> hold down shift, got it, thanks
<anon_> Sentynel, how do i purge the flash and then install it?
<anon_> james told me, it was like.. aptitude or something >.<
<WaltzingAlong> anon_: purge the flash?
<Sentynel> sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<anon_> thank you
<anon_> it keeps crashing
<Sentynel> Flash does do that a bit.
<anon_> second time today
<anon_> uhh..
<anon_> does not work
<anon_> :(
<WaltzingAlong> !flash > anon_
<ubottu> anon_, please see my private message
<Quiet___one> h
<Le_professionel> anybody   givs op+
#kubuntu 2010-07-25
<Pici> Le_professionel: This is a support channel, do you have a support question?
<Le_professionel> Pici: no dude
<Le_professionel> Pici:   aaa just one pls...where i can find a link with all parts of ktorrent downloads
<Pici> Le_professionel: ktorrent is in the Kubuntu repositories... or do I not understand your question?
<Le_professionel> Pici:  no the question more clearly  is...is any web or a link that suports all types of category for ktorrent downloads file...?
<Pici> Le_professionel: Are you looking for things to download with ktorrent?
<WaltzingAlong> Le_professionel: such as jamendo ?
<Le_professionel> Pici:  yes dude
<Pici> Le_professionel: Well, we can't really help you with that.
<Sentynel> Le_professionel: www.google.com
<Pici> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Pici> And yes, I know that not all torrents are illegal, but thats where this conversation feels like its going.
<Le_professionel> ok ok no more piracy
<Le_professionel> Pici: where u from dude]
<Le_professionel> ?/
<Le_professionel> why this chat is helpfull for u GUYS...........?
<Le_professionel> any reason
<ALBANIAN> ?
<WaltzingAlong> Le_professionel: how about vodo.net, jamendo.com, ...
<AL_KILLER> THNX
<gazra> I have a problem with transparency, it's just working, but when I restart or just logout and login again, it's gone, I have to go to Appearance, Fine tuning and change it, how can I do it permanent?
<cynsanity> Hello
<komodo1969> hello
<ionut> does anyone knows how can i get quickly installed some system sounds?
<ionut> which is the best sound theme that you know? (generic question)
<BenPA> I need help with an desktop shortcut I created to a script that is will not open in a konsole
<Dan_L> BenPA:  file association issue?
<Dan_L> please god, somebody tell me how to make quassel close to the try like amarok.
<BenPA> DanL: what do you mean file association?  I can run the script in a konsole manually but with the short cut it does not work ... I have 3  different distos on my laptop Kubuntu 10.04 and Linux mint 9 and the Linux mint 9 is not working but the shortcut works in plain kubuntu 10.04
<BenPA> DanL: the 3rd is Kubuntu 9.10 and it works fine in there too
<Dan_L> Well stop using Linux Mint 9 then.
<Dan_L> I kid.
<BenPA> DanL: LOL
<Dan_L> I would look at file associations
<Dan_L> see if there's a difference between what's listed in kubuntu
<Dan_L> and what's listed in Mint.  That would be my first step.
<BenPA> DanL: well I used the previous version of mint and it worked there too
<Dan_L> hmmmm....that is weird.
<BenPA> DanL: btw I am using the KDE version of mint 9
<BenPA> DanL: btw and I checked permissions too lol
<BenPA> DanL: btw I am not sure I understand what you mean by "file associations" can you give me an example?
<Dan_L> BenPa:  use your keystroke launcher and type "file associations"
<Dan_L> Benpa:  it gives you a list of file types, and how those file types are handled
<Dan_L> I would have a look through there and see if there's anything different
<veryczn> who can help explain me this:2010-07-25 08:38:46 startup packages remove
<veryczn> 2010-07-25 08:38:46 status installed grub-pc 1.98-1ubuntu7
<veryczn> 2010-07-25 08:38:55 remove grub-pc 1.98-1ubuntu7 1.98-1ubuntu7
<veryczn> 2010-07-25 08:38:55 status half-configured grub-pc 1.98-1ubuntu7
<veryczn> 2010-07-25 08:38:57 status half-installed grub-pc 1.98-1ubuntu7
<FloodBotK2> veryczn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<veryczn> 2010-07-25 08:38:57 status triggers-pending man-db 2.5.7-2
<mm_202> Hi, does anyone know of a way to get the current idle time in a KDE session?
<Wry> Hey guys anyone know how to switch the keyboard layout to dvorak?
<curtislee> hey guys and girls quick question... why can i only listen to sound through 1 application at a time?
<ARGGG> what is the best irc client for kubuntu?
<curtislee> im using konversation
<curtislee> i like it
<ARGGG> im looking for something that might look and work like mIRC
<ARGGG> also anyone know about vlc on linux?
<harolddong> konversation or irssi
<ARGGG> ok will lookin to both thank yous
<brian> Hello Kubuntu iRC!
<ARGGG> so for kubuntu is pertty flashie and i like it seems kinda doggy at some points there any way to adjust proformance?
<ARGGG> hello brian
<brian> So
<brian> I'm fairly new to Kubuntu
<brian> If I want to install software
<ARGGG> same heree
<brian> I should use KPackageKit
<brian> Correct?
<FloodBotK3> brian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ARGGG> yeah thats about the best way you can use your konsole too
<ARGGG> so what do peeps just lurk in this chan?
<ARGGG> lmao
<ARGGG> everyone to busy flickin the bean i guess
<well_laid_lawn> !en | ARGGG
<ubottu> ARGGG: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<well_laid_lawn> :]
<brian> I can't seem to find Firefox in there anywhere
<brian> Do I need to add a repository or something?
<well_laid_lawn> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ARGGG> you should have a ff installer in your apps/internet
<well_laid_lawn> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.7+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 10980 kB, installed size 29664 kB
<brian> I don't
<ARGGG> then do a search in repositories
<well_laid_lawn> have you updated the package cache at all?
<brian> How do I update the package cache
<well_laid_lawn> I don't use kpackagekit - is there a refresh button?
<brian> What do you use then?
<ARGGG> prolly the konsole
<brian> Ok
<brian> How do you use the konsole to install softwares
<brian> It's apt-something right?
<ARGGG> sudo apt-get install apphere
<brian> HOw do I search
<well_laid_lawn> apt-cache search something
<well_laid_lawn> e.g.   apt-cache search firefox
<well_laid_lawn> then   sudo apt-get install firefox
<brian> Alright
<brian> well I searched firefox
<well_laid_lawn> there will be lots of dependencies for it brian
<brian> and like 1234324234 results showed up
<ARGGG> lol
<brian> how do I make sure I am downloading the right one?
<well_laid_lawn> doing  sudo apt-get install firefox   will get the latest supported one
<brian> I see
<brian> So sudo apt-get install
<brian> Will find the actual program
<brian> and install it
<brian> along with all of it's dependencies?
<FloodBotK3> brian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<well_laid_lawn> brian: it will list the required packages and ask if you want to go on
<brian> Alrighty
<brian> Firefox installed
<brian> Anyways
<brian> before this I had Linux installed on a dual boot with Windows XP
<brian> then I wiped the HD
<brian> and installed simply linux
<FloodBotK3> brian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ARGGG> how does one make the trash bin bigger?
<brian> This Linux I installed now seems quite different
<Izinucs_> ARGGG: put more stuff in it? :)
<brian> Try hitting it
<brian> and see what happenms
<ARGGG> ive played with ubuntu befor i liked it thought id give the k a go
<ARGGG> in IT you mean the trashbin?
<brian> You could askt he Geek Squad
<brian> but they'd probably just tell you to reboot
<brian> then charge you $100
<brian> Lulz
<FloodBotK3> brian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ARGGG> ill google it
<brian> Google has the answer to all of lifes problems
<ARGGG> there is a form someplace for it im sure
<ARGGG> fourm*
<well_laid_lawn> brian: you don't know the distro you're using?
<brian> What?
<brian> Oh
<well_laid_lawn> ARGGG: sometimes ti is easier to remove stuff from the cli -   rm -iv /path/to/file
<brian> It's the same disc I used for the dual boot installation I think
<brian> It should be Kubuntu v 9.X
<brian> This non dual-boot seems snappier
<brian> Much more responsive
<brian> and the GUI seems slightly different
<FloodBotK3> brian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brian> Ok
<brian> Is there any way to install Flash for firefox easily?
<well_laid_lawn> lets see
<well_laid_lawn> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<brian> Fuuu
<brian> My xbox can't connect to my PC no mores
<brian> Wtf did I do
<Wry> so no thoughts on dvorak keyboard layout setup?
<well_laid_lawn> Wry: have you seen   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dvorak_Simplified_Keyboard#Unix-based_systems ?
<Wry> well_laid_lawn: Thanks. Nothing there on configuring it though (or did I miss it?).
<well_laid_lawn> Wry: "and appropriate keymaps installed" - I would   apt-cache dvorak   in a terminal
<well_laid_lawn> Wry: "and appropriate keymaps installed" - I would   apt-cache search dvorak   in a terminal sorry
<Wry> the same meager selection of 2 programes came up one a typing tutor and the other a text editor. surely there's a way to switch to dvorak altogethor
<Wry> well_laid_lawn: Thanks for your help. I'll go back to my googling. I did find ways of doing it in the terminal. I was just assuming there would be a nice easy tool so I could switch back and forth (for the sake of others) without muckin around too much
<well_laid_lawn> Wry: my googling got mostly old posts...
<Wry> well_laid_lawn: likewise YEARS old! It's aparently easy in ubuntu *shakes fist* damn gnome!
<well_laid_lawn> heh :]
<abhijit> hello al
<abhijit> just a quick question
<abhijit> what is that compiz alternate in kde?
<abhijit> what is  compiz alternate in kde?
<euphorial> 'lo
<euphorial> Can someone please help me with my sound?
<euphorial> I allowed the upgrade and now it isn't working.
<euphorial> I've searched Google, and saw many tricks, but nothing has worked for my system yet.
<euphorial> looks like pulseaudio is running.
<mvk> i got a 2.6.35 kernel installed from mainline PPA, yesterday 2.6.32.24 was pushed to the kubu 10.04 repos, and my packagemanager said it would ignore them >>
<mvk> but now it comes up again, that it has 4 security updates > i dont want to be installed and keep my 2.6.35 kernel, what should i do?
 * euphorial is away: (Auto-Away after 10 mins) [BX-MsgLog On]
<gazra> I have a problem with transparency, it's just working, but when I restart or just logout and login again, it's gone, I have to go to Appearance, Fine tuning and change it, how can I do it permanent?
<gazra> I just don't understand why it keep changing the configuration when I restart or logout and the login.
<gazra> Can someone please help ,me?
<euphorial> hey
<euphorial> Can someone help me with my sound?
<euphorial> I've Googled, and have gone to so many webpages, but I can not find a fix for my sound.
<euphorial> It worked perfectly on install, then during upgrade to LTS, it stopped working.
<reisi> has anyone noticed that with latest kubuntu 10.04 running spotify under wine (either kubuntu or latest ppa version) main window is not correctly rendered while compositing is _disabled_?
<reisi> err, actually it first didn't work _without_ compositing but enabling, starting and closing spotify, disabling compositing made it work _without_ compositing again
<reisi> strange
<backtrack> fgh
<poyntz> is there any way to get Quassel to minimise to tray?
<vistakiller> i have complain about plymouth in ubuntu-channel and they ban me :(
<ikonia> vistakiller: don't start here
<ikonia> vistakiller: I've explained the situation
<vistakiller> the comunnity of ubuntu is in wrong way
<ikonia> vistakiller: this is your only warning - stop here
<vistakiller> i will see what can i do
<ikonia> you are also not banned from #ubuntu, you where just removed, you're welcome to re-join if you don't rant
<vistakiller> i am member in locol team and i have the ways to complain about this situation, i think i am not the only person that i see this, And in open source when the user dont like something they have the power to change it
<Scherenhaenden> hi
<Scherenhaenden> im having some troubles with my sound
<Scherenhaenden> well... i dont have sound
<Scherenhaenden> :S
<Scherenhaenden> Unloading ALSA sound driver modules: (none loaded). -Loading ALSA sound driver modules: (none to reload). n it was after an update
<Scherenhaenden> does know someonw what could i do?
<efes> AFAIK you should ask at #yourdistro
<efes> but before pastebin lsmod, amixer and dmesg
<efes> they will ask for it
<Torch> efes: what if kubuntu is his distro though? ;-)
<efes> omg! I'm on #kubuntu! Darn! Sorry xD
<efes> Scherenhaenden: pastebin: lsmod, amixer, dmesg
<Scherenhaenden> wait im doing
<efes> Scherenhaenden: When it happend? After installation, kernel-recompilation ?
<Scherenhaenden> AFTER UPDATE
<Scherenhaenden> http://pastebin.com/f4Rr5tvL
<Scherenhaenden> that is the pastebin :D
<Scherenhaenden> is really long
<efes> Scherenhaenden: try sudo modprobe soundcore
<Scherenhaenden> http://pastebin.com/qcspKHXS
<efes> is soundcore on list of loaded modules?
<efes> lsmod | grep soundcore
<Scherenhaenden> no
<Scherenhaenden> no modules
<Scherenhaenden> il try it
<Scherenhaenden> edward@scherenhaenden:~$ lsmod | grep soundcore
<Scherenhaenden> soundcore               8052  0
<Scherenhaenden> edward@scherenhaenden:~$
<efes> Scherenhaenden: gimme some more... pastebin lspci
<Scherenhaenden> ill do it
<Scherenhaenden> http://pastebin.com/A7YBddgJ
<efes> sorry ... batery level notification was disabled xD
<efes> Scherenhaenden: What's the result of sudo alsactl init ?
<Scherenhaenden> well i can do it by gui... or so... it open... but is like nothing
<Scherenhaenden> wait a prove it
<efes> http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic_2.6.32-24.38_i386.deb Hash Sum mismatch
<efes> Scherenhaenden: I have to leave the channel for 15, 20 mins. Hope someone will help you. If not , I will come back.
<Scherenhaenden> thanks
<Scherenhaenden> alsactl: init:1743: No soundcards found...
<martin___> How do I get a program starter bar, like in Mac OS X?
<ToxinPowe> martin___: a dock?
<martin___> ToxinPowe: Exactly!
<ToxinPowe> intall a dock, like docky, avant-windows-navigator, cairo-dock etc
<martin___> Which one do you prefer?
<ToxinPowe> I don't use docks, but for kde, I would prefer cairo-dock o daisy applet
<martin___> Okey, thank you.
<ToxinPowe> np
<martin___> Found a nice video, it looks great: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLo45GPHuYI
<simi> i prefer Alt_F2 to launch application
<ToxinPowe> :)
<martin___> simi: Nice, I think I'll use that too.
<simi> martin___: if you have a huge screen you couldd use dock, but eventualy you get bored of them, Kruner is faster and you have to type just a few letters
<simi> who hates the gnome launcher? for starting a terminal you must type gnome-terminal ,untill you reach at "gnome-ter" it can't figure out what you want
<Torch> martin___: an alternative is to add a panel to the side or top of the screen with app icons that you can set to autohide.
<martin___> simi: I hate GNOME.
<martin___> Torch, simi: I have a laptop, but I'll try with a dock at the bottom for a while, and if I don't like it, I'll do as you said, Torch.
<Scherenhaenden> hey... if u want... u can see my video of my desktop XD http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGimACHkCtM
<Scherenhaenden> is not too great... but i think is good
<Scherenhaenden> but now i dont have sound :(
<Scherenhaenden> n i dont know what can i do
<martin___> Scherenhaenden: Wow!
<Scherenhaenden> wow bout my video?
<ToxinPowe> Scherenhaenden: it's good, which pc?
<Scherenhaenden> well... i have an gygabyte with 785g... hd4200
<Scherenhaenden> mm
<Scherenhaenden> amd 955 black edition... but not overclocked
<ToxinPowe> ok ;)
<Scherenhaenden> of course... phenom II x4
<Scherenhaenden> 3,2 GHz
<Scherenhaenden> 4 GBram
<Scherenhaenden> in 2 banks... each one with 2... dual channel xms3
<Scherenhaenden> 2 hdds... with 1 tera wich one... n one with 20 GBXD
<Scherenhaenden> do u know how can i have sound again?
<Scherenhaenden> i got to restart my pc...
<ToxinPowe> nop, sry
<Scherenhaenden> my im comming in 3 mins or something like that
<martin___> Scherenhaenden: Which program did you record it with?
<Scherenhaenden> wait
<Scherenhaenden> i got to restart my pc
<Scherenhaenden> brb
<martin___> http://imagebin.ca/view/uFNVAU.html <-- I like the dock.
<ToxinPowe> hehe
<Misterio> What's that bar? It's simply cool
<ToxinPowe> daisy-dock I think
<ToxinPowe> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLo45GPHuYI
<ToxinPowe> Misterio: look this video
<Misterio> ToxinPowe: Okay
<Scherenhaenden> im here
<Scherenhaenden> alsactl: init:1743: No soundcards found...
<Scherenhaenden> i need help
<Scherenhaenden> :(
<computer_> ?
<martin___> Scherenhaenden: Which program did you use to record?
<Scherenhaenden> recordmydesktop
<Scherenhaenden> is on synaptic
<Scherenhaenden> WHO CAN HELP ME... I DONT HAVE SOUND
<Scherenhaenden> :(
<cedric_> hi
<martin___> Scherenhaenden: Thanks :)
<martin___> Scherenhaenden: Have you opened the sound controller?
<euphorial> Can someone help me with my sound?
<euphorial> It worked perfectly on install, then during upgrade to LTS, it stopped working.
<euphorial> I've Googled, and have gone to so many webpages, but I can not find a fix for my sound.
<euphorial> Anyone willing to give me a little bit of your time please?
<euphorial> System starts and I can hear the speakers popping during boot of x, etcv.
<euphorial> etc*. but nothing else.
<Scherenhaenden> euphorial: im having the same trouble
<euphorial> yeah it sucks
<euphorial> I've been Googling for hours.
<euphorial> I've never had this problem before.
<Scherenhaenden> try sudo alsactl init
<Scherenhaenden> me either
<Scherenhaenden> tell me what u get with sudo alsactl init
<euphorial> ok, sec
<euphorial> Unknown hardware: "HDA-Intel" "Realtek ALC888" "HDA:10ec0888,10ec0888,00100001" "0x1565" "0x820f"
<euphorial> Hardware is initialized using a guess method
<Scherenhaenden> mm
<Scherenhaenden> i got other thing
<Scherenhaenden> alsactl: init:1743: No soundcards found...
<euphorial> oh damn
<euphorial> Your problem sounds worse :(
<Scherenhaenden> but i think it is the same problem... it was an update
<Scherenhaenden> hehehehehe
<euphorial> yeah
<Scherenhaenden> u right
<euphorial> the update is when it fubared
<Scherenhaenden> wait a second im hearing the interview to estefano domenicalli
<euphorial> I could just go back to ubuntu, but kubuntu is seksi
<euphorial> kk
<Scherenhaenden> hehe
<Scherenhaenden> if u tell me :D
<Scherenhaenden> ill show u my desktop
<Scherenhaenden> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGimACHkCtM
<Scherenhaenden> XD
<Scherenhaenden> oh man... i need the sound :(
<dan_> don't go back to ubuntu
<dan_> glad I'm not the only person running chromium and ffx
<Scherenhaenden> i have... all desktops here... n i dont think that my sound will work in gnome... is not something of the desktop...
<Scherenhaenden> why?
<dan_> why what?
<Misterio> My simply KDE desktop >>  http://imagebin.org/106707
<Scherenhaenden> mm#
<Scherenhaenden> nothing
<Scherenhaenden> my desktop is cutter XD
<dan_> I basically have the same desktop as Misterio except I don't have a use for system monitors and I have the obligatory flower picture.
<dan_> Ooooo yeah I also use the rtm widget
<dan_> plasmoid
<dan_> err
<dan_> rwhatever
<FloodBotK3> dan_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dan_L> The bots are so jumpy sometimes:)
<euphorial> Misterio: nice. mine is seksi tooo.
<Misterio> hehe
<euphorial> Are you any good with sound troubleshooting? :/
<euphorial> Installed ubuntu, did the kubuntu install from it.. sound worked fine. LTS update available, update installed = sound failure.
<euphorial> I don't get it.
<Dan_L> What sound card?
<Misterio> euphorial: With 9.10 I had sound problems, but fixed when I installed this: libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
<euphorial> Dan_L: Unknown hardware: "HDA-Intel" "Realtek ALC888" "HDA:10ec0888,10ec0888,00100001" "0x1565" "0x820f"
<euphorial> Hardware is initialized using a guess method
<euphorial> Misterio: lemme try, sec
<Dan_L> Laptop?
<euphorial> desktop
<euphorial> onboard sound.
<Misterio> euphorial: ANd after installing I needed to reboot
<Dan_L> weird.  what kind of mobo?
<euphorial> I don't even remember :/
<euphorial> I was using Windows 7 because of work, but now I'm not doing the same thing so I went back to linux.
<euphorial> First time I've had this problem.
<Dan_L> i'm looking around
<Dan_L> a rogue hardware device is always a pita in linux land
<euphorial> thanks man
<euphorial> I appreciate any help at all
<Dan_L> Wait.  YOu say you installed Ubuntu and then you put Kde over there?
<euphorial> I followed the rules. I googled first (at least 50 different sites)
<Dan_L> over it rather?
<euphorial> from ubuntu i did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<euphorial> sound worked
<euphorial> but then it said "LTS available" and asked me to update
<euphorial> so i let it
<Dan_L> How old is your ubuntu/kubuntu install?
<euphorial> I literally just put this on this hdd.
<Dan_L> I hate to be an idiot.  But I"m not smart enough to assess a problem like this.
<Misterio> Dan_L: I always used (k)ubuntu, first time I installed ubuntu 7.04, the same day in what it was released
<Dan_L> I would give a shot to downloading a copy of kubuntu
<Dan_L> install it
<Scherenhaenden> brb in 30 mins... trying to get sound
<Dan_L> see what happens.
<euphorial> ok that's not a bad idea
<Dan_L> if we still have a problem then, it will be much more predictable to go through trouble shooting steps.
<euphorial> wonderful. thanks.
<euphorial> I will grab it now and burn.
<Dan_L> I know.  I know.  I know.  "It shouldn't make a difference" or "Other stuff hardned linux people say indicating there's no difference".
<Dan_L> yeah let's see what goes on.
<euphorial> No if you are trying to help me and this is what you think will solve it, I am willing to try.
<euphorial> All of my important things are on other drives anyway.
<euphorial> Not like I lose anything :P
<pmurr> Hi, I am in textmode. XServer is starting but when logging on it jumps back to logon. with a newly created user it continues to start, then hangs shoping the hard disk symbol. any ideas?
<Dan_L> right right.
<Dan_L> "sometimes" with a fresh install it's greatly preferable to try a reinstall.
<euphorial> I feel you.
 * pmurr HfX
<euphorial> How do you get spoof on here?
<euphorial> nevermind, got it.
<Dan_L> spoof?
<Misterio> euphorial: That's a cloak :P
<euphorial> eh people have many names for it. cloak, spoof, blah blah. As long as my IP is not shown from now on :P
<Misterio> euphorial: Remember autoidentify, and identify before joinning in a channel ;)
<euphorial> will do :)
<Scherenhaenden> i dont have sound yet
<Scherenhaenden> GRRRRRRR
<Scherenhaenden> could someone help me ?
<euphorial> Are you open to downloading the LTS kubuntu and reinstalling?
<euphorial> Someone told me to do it, and I am going to try it.
<Dan_L> Scherenhaenden:  tell me the story.
<Scherenhaenden> ill show u
<Scherenhaenden> Unloading ALSA sound driver modules: (none loaded).
<Scherenhaenden> Loading ALSA sound driver modules: (none to reload).
<Scherenhaenden> and
<Scherenhaenden> alsactl: init:1743: No soundcards found...
<Dan_L> laptop/desktop?
<Scherenhaenden> and
<Scherenhaenden> edward@scherenhaenden:~$ pulseaudio
<Scherenhaenden> E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<Scherenhaenden> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() fehlgeschlagen.
<Scherenhaenden> desktop
<FloodBotK3> Scherenhaenden: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Scherenhaenden> FloodBotK3: thanks
<Scherenhaenden> is desktop
<Scherenhaenden> Dan_L: do u have any idea?
<Dan_L> I'm using the google
<oxymoron> REKONQ 0.5, when will it hit ppa? :S Still only 0.4? :O
<Scherenhaenden> Dan_L: im too... n i did a lot of thing up now... but nothing :S...
<Scherenhaenden> Dan_L: i think is something with alsa... cuz... jack told me that alsa is not working.... n alsa sayd "not soundcard found
<Scherenhaenden> "
<Dan_L> I know.
<Dan_L> which is why I'm thinking you should try to reinstall alsa
<Dan_L> but I'm trying to figure out the best way to do it.
<Scherenhaenden> i did it
<Scherenhaenden> Dan_L: but maybe u can tell me, which package do i got to reinstall
<Scherenhaenden> i tried with all packages with the word alsa
<BluesKaj> howdy
<BluesKaj> Scherenhaenden,  alsa-base and alsa-utils is all you need
<Scherenhaenden> ok :D
<Scherenhaenden> it is being installed
<Scherenhaenden> alsactl: init:1743: No soundcards found...
<Scherenhaenden> :(
<BluesKaj> Scherenhaenden, lspci | grep audio
<Scherenhaenden> nothing
<Scherenhaenden> oh man i need that
<Scherenhaenden> :(
<Scherenhaenden> BluesKaj: in infocenter... i got "there are not information for soundcar
<BluesKaj> Scherenhaenden, in the terminal, lsmod | grep snd
<Scherenhaenden> BluesKaj: nothing
<BluesKaj> Scherenhaenden, did you reboot since installing the alsa app ? , it's worth a try
<oxymoron> Is anyone from New Zeeland here? :)
<Scherenhaenden> no
<Scherenhaenden> BluesKaj: no
<Scherenhaenden> BluesKaj: but... ive read it could be not necesary,
<Scherenhaenden> :S
<BluesKaj> actually maybe is more appropriate, Scherenhaenden
<Scherenhaenden> ok
<Scherenhaenden> ill do it
<Scherenhaenden> brb XD
<BluesKaj> but if you don't think it's necessary then I dunno what to say except your soundcard isn'r being recognized nad the only way to know for sure is to reboot , IMO
<Scherenhaenden> hi
<Scherenhaenden> im on
<Scherenhaenden> n... no... i dont have sound
<Scherenhaenden> BluesKaj:
<Scherenhaenden> BluesKaj: it didnt work
<Scherenhaenden> WHO CAN HELP ME PLS :(?
<troopperi> Scherenhaenden: whats your problem?
<Scherenhaenden> i dont have sound
<Scherenhaenden> i dont know why
<Scherenhaenden> ive maked an update
<Scherenhaenden> n than... no more sound
<troopperi> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Scherenhaenden> but i did everything that i could do
<Scherenhaenden> n my system said that i dont have any soundcar
<troopperi> Scherenhaenden: whats your sound card model?
<Scherenhaenden> ALC889A HD
<Scherenhaenden> i get that on lspci
<Scherenhaenden> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<Scherenhaenden> :S
<Scherenhaenden> i dont know if thats ok
<Scherenhaenden> but i get something more
<Scherenhaenden> 01:05.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RS880 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4200]
<troopperi> aplay -l tells it too
<Scherenhaenden> i didnt understood
<Scherenhaenden> oh
<Scherenhaenden> yeah
<Scherenhaenden> edward@scherenhaenden:~$ aplay -l
<Scherenhaenden> aplay: device_list:223: keine Soundkarten gefunden ...
<Scherenhaenden> i dont know y...
<troopperi> Scherenhaenden: use pastebin if you have many lines
<Scherenhaenden> ok... it was just 2 lines
<obst> I installed kubuntu and then the package ubuntu-restricted-extras (forgot the K in the package-name). Now flash-videos have no sound but other applications have sound (like amarok,..). What can I do?
<troopperi> obst: write konsole, alsamixer and check out that pcm is not muted
<Scherenhaenden> troopperi: do u have any idea what i can do?
<troopperi> Scherenhaenden: wait a moment, im reading documents :D
<Scherenhaenden> troopperi: thanks... hey i got to take a shower... brb...
<obst> troopperi: as I said I can listen to music with amarok, so PCM is not muted
<troopperi> obst: my fresh install has pcm muted...so that was a suggestion..
<obst> troopperi: however I just discovered that I have to raise PCM to the maximum to hear anything from flash so thank you for this suggestion!
<troopperi> obst:np... :)
<troopperi> Scherenhaenden: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1479572
<dartvader> Hey guys. I'm trying to update my kubuntu lucid to KDE SC 4.5 RC2 using the beta PPA, but lots (most) packages are held back, and if i try with dist-upgrade aptitude wants to remove a whole lot of packages. This PPA was updated to 4.5 RC2 quite a while ago, so i'm just wondering if what i'm seeing is normal, and i can go ahead and update even though the apparent warnings.
<Scherenhaenden> troopperi: ill watch that page
<troopperi> Scherenhaenden: did you found any ideas how to solved problem?
<Scherenhaenden> no... im just trying why i get in that page
<aleboco> hi all. how can i revert from nvidia to nouveau?
<JDK> hi
<JDK> brb
<Scherenhaenden> troopperi: nothing
<room> .
<Scherenhaenden> i cant install my soundcar :@
<JDK> did i ping out?
<BluesKaj> Scherenhaenden, do you know what soundcard it is ?
<BluesKaj> aleboco,look in the hardware jockey for the installed driver then remove the driver in the package manager, and install the nouveau if that's what you think is needed.
<Scherenhaenden> BluesKaj: sorry im here
<Scherenhaenden> i know
<Scherenhaenden> is a ALC889A HD
<Scherenhaenden> an
<Scherenhaenden> ALC889A HD
<FloodBotK3> Scherenhaenden: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Scherenhaenden> ohh sorry...
<BluesKaj> !intelhda | Scherenhaenden
<ubottu> Scherenhaenden: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Scherenhaenden> ill read it :D
<Sentynel> Is there a way to limit the maximum size of .xsession-errors? Wine is vomiting stuff into it at a terrifying rate, despite apparently working perfectly, and it bloats to gigabytes in size in seconds.
<Scherenhaenden> hda-codec-atihdmi?
<Sentynel> I note there is actually code in /etc/X11/Xsession that claims to limit the maximum file size, but it blatantly doesn't work.
<aleboco> BluesKaj: thanks a lot. that's what i thought... but actually it may be an hardware issue... :-(
<Scherenhaenden> brb
<woop> hmm, how do i drag the taskbar from one screen to the other?
<Scherenhaenden> i cannot install it
<Scherenhaenden> BluesKaj: ive tried a lot of times
<Scherenhaenden> i dont get it
<BluesKaj> Scherenhaenden, I think you need to check your BIOS audiocard setting
<Scherenhaenden> but... my coard was ok... up to that update
<Scherenhaenden> wait im coming back
<Scherenhaenden> im working
<Scherenhaenden> brb
<FloodBotK3> Scherenhaenden: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edju> How do I get the desktop to show icons - it's blank.
<woop> i cant drag the taskbar anymore to my other screen
<woop> christ back to gnome..
<BluesKaj> edju,right click on the app in the kmenu ,choose Add To Desktop
<edju> BluesKaj, Yes, I knew that.  I should have been more articulate.  I'd like devices, like an external drive, show up ion the desktop.
<edju> er, to show up on the desktop.
<BluesKaj> edju, look in dolphin /places and just drag it to the desktop
<edju> BluesKaj, Isn't that supposed to happen automatically?  I.e., plug in the drive, and there it is on the desktop?  Not ot speak of the internal drive.
<BluesKaj> edju, no
<BluesKaj> edju, you may get a device notification from the panel system tray but there's no auto indicator icon on the desktop
<BluesKaj> it should show up in dolphin places automatically
<edju> BluesKaj, Oh.  My mistake, then.  I asked because I read on some site or other that 10.4 natively supports an iPhone through libimobiledevice - just plug it in and it shows on the desktop.
<BluesKaj> !iphone | edju
<ubottu> edju: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<BluesKaj> edju, that may be the case with if libimobiledevice is installed , but I'm not familiar with that , seeing that I don't use one.
<Scherenhaenden> im gonna restart
<edju> Ys, I've seen that - all it says is that 10.4 supports the iPhone "out of the box" - and that's it.  Oh, well, I'll keep looking.  Thanks.
<BluesKaj> edju, it's 10.04
<Strategist01> Hi guys
<Strategist01> hello?
<BluesKaj> Strategist01, hi
<mvk> how do i prevent new kernels in the repos to be installed on my system?
<niteye> hmm, my taskbar is all mesesd up, how can i put it back the way it was?
<BluesKaj> mvk, removing the latest kernel isn't recomended unless you want to regress unles the newest caused probs
<BluesKaj> and
<mvk> i got a mainline 2.6.35 kernel
<BluesKaj> niteye, describe 'messed up "
<BluesKaj> mvk, but why ?
<mvk> BluesKaj: do you understand what i mean?
<mvk> BluesKaj: SSD > i need TRIM support
<mvk> that is included since kernel 2.6.33 ..
<Guest84835> na boa tem al gum brasileiro na area
<Guest84835> portugues
<niteye> i wanted to drag it to my other monitor, but that didnt work so i just disconnected my screen and rebooted, but now i have no taskbar so i added one, buti have to manually add all the widgets and stuff to it, and it's on top of the screen (which i still dont know how to drag it elsewhere), id just like it to be reset to how it was
<mvk> !portuguese
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Guest84835> obrigado veio
<BluesKaj> mvk, TRIM support?
<mvk> BluesKaj: yes, i need a newer kernel then ubu repos provides
<mvk> but now kpackagekit want to install a 2.6.32.24 ...
<niteye> i figured perhaps if i delete some files in my home directory, kde will regenerate them with a default desktop next time i login but i dont want to break too many other things
<BluesKaj> mvk,http://www.kernel.org/
<mvk> BluesKaj: dude, ur not helping me
<mvk> i told you that i got a custom kernel (from the ubuntu kernel team, that is called mainline)
<mvk> and that kpackagekit now wants to overwrite it with a older kernel, which i dont want to happen
<mvk> anyone else?
<BluesKaj> that's the newest kernels , maybe you should help yourself by just disabling the sources in your package manager, not sure which ones are resposible for the kernels tho
<mvk> BluesKaj: its in 'main', i cant > and im not gonna turn that off
<mvk> anyone else?
<BluesKaj> mvk, so how do you expext apt to react if you upgrade and the kernel you have is not the default for the OS version , it's automatically going to update /upgrade unless you turn that repos off
<mvk> BluesKaj: there should be other options
<BluesKaj> mvk, yeah well...good luck
<mvk> BluesKaj: you pretend like its not possible, because you dont have the answer
<mvk> and ur annoying, because i already said 'anyone else' > like 3 times
<BluesKaj> mvk, I have an answer , you just won't try it
<mvk> dude, now fuck off (im not gonna block my 'main' repos)
<BluesKaj> !language | mvk
<ubottu> mvk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mvk> !language | BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mvk> stop being annoying, ur NOT helpful
 * BluesKaj shrugs , maybe you should try to help yourself then , i don't see a lot of volunteers offering to hrlp you here, mvk
<Scherenhaenden> mi soundcar doesnt work yet
<mvk> i dont see a lot of people talking here either, its kinda quiet BluesKaj - since you didnt notice
<BluesKaj> mvk, try #ubuntu, there might someone there who has more knowledge about your prob
<mvk> BluesKaj: my Linux friends have helped me meanwhile > http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-prevent-a-package-from-being-updated-in-ubuntu.html thnaks ;)
<BluesKaj> ok good mvk, that site looks helpful
<renato> hi
<Quantumboredom> Is it possible to only allow one instance of Dolphin at the same time? I.e. opening a folder will open a new tab in Dolphin if there is already a Dolphin window open?
<alonso_> hi
<alonso_> im having problems
<alonso_> kdm log s to the lxde destop
<alonso_> kdm is supposed to start kde
<alonso_> also when i try to load kde the taskbar and kickstart doesnt appear
<alonso_> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp
<alonso_> im about to
<alonso_> aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<alonso_> and start from a live usb
<alonso_> i trie reinstalling kde
<alonso_> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp
<alonso_> heeelp
<monkey> ua aua auauauauauauauau uuaaaaaa
<monkey> uuuuuuu aaaaaa uuu
<monkey> give meeeeeeeeee a banaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaana
<monkey> i mean a deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesktop
<monkey> alonso
<alonso_> help
<alonso_> help
<alonso_> help
<alonso_> help
<FloodBotK3> alonso_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alonso_> can anyone help me to get my kde desktop to work
<alonso_> kdm logs me to Lxde instead of kde
<alonso_> i installed lxde
<alonso_> /...................................................../\.............................................
<alonso_> /...................................................../\.............................................
<FloodBotK3> alonso_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> alonso_, he won because massa was odered to let him thru
<alonso_> anyone can help me
<alonso_> cat /dev/attention > /usr/bin/quassel/alonso
<alonso_> help please
<alonso_> im a monkey
<alonso_> give me a banana
<alonso_> ua aua aua
<alonso_> everyone loves monkeys
<alonso_> help the monkeys
<alonso_> LOL
<alonso_> LOL
<FloodBotK3> alonso_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alonso_> help
<alonso_> help
<alonso_> kelp
<FloodBotK3> alonso_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> alonso_: calm down
<ikonia> alonso_: ask a question about #kubuntu and we can try to help
<ikonia> alonso_: but stop the monkey talk please.
<alonso_> ok
<alonso_> how i can get kdm to load my kde destop
<ikonia> alonso_: it should do it by default
<alonso_> i installed lxde
<ikonia> alonso_: kde should still be a desktop choice from kdm
<alonso_> but i a want it to be the deafult
<alonso_> kdm loads kde
<alonso_> lxdm loads lxde
<ikonia> that's correct
<alonso_> not in my case
<alonso_> kdm loads lxde
<ikonia> what is your configuration
<alonso_> lxdm loads lxde
<alonso_> i  dont know
<ikonia> you don't know ?
<alonso_> yes
<alonso_> what configuration?
<ikonia> alonso_: there should be a drop down on kdm to select your desktop, select kde, when it logs in it should remember it for next time
<alonso_> ah
<alonso_> ok
<alonso_> ill try now
<Quantumboredom> I'm trying to install vlc, but KPackageKit shows two versions: 1.0.6-1ubuntu1 and 1.0.6-1ubuntu1.1. Which one should I choose?
<alonso_> /sudo/etc.d/kdm stop
<alonso_> ?
<ikonia> alonso_: no
<alonso_> im in lxde
<ikonia> alonso_: where did I say do that ?
<alonso_> never
<ikonia> ok
<alonso_> but im in lxde
<alonso_> i want to load kdm
<ikonia> ok, I see what you're saying
<ikonia> so stop lxde, start kdm
<ikonia> how have you been switching between the lxde manager and kdm ?
<alonso_> recovery boot
<alonso_> i get a shell and start lxdm
<alonso_> or i stop lxdm
<alonso_> kdm is the default
<alonso_> ok
<alonso_> let me try
<Dan_L> has anyone experienced printing issues with Okular?
<alonso_> how i can delete all debian apps
<alonso_> and edu apps
<alonso_> and developement apps
<alonso_> i installed kde-full that was bad idea
<ikonia> alonso_: there are no debian apps
<alonso_> i have a debian folder in applications
<ikonia> thats fine, don't worry about it, it's just orginisation, it's not actually debian apps
<SomKen> Hey everyone.  How do I show icons on my desktop?
<SomKen> any ideas?
<jeen1> hi how to install wine in 10.04
<jeen1> anyone pls
<jeen1> is yahoo messenger available for ubuntu?
<Dan_L> Jeen1:  kopete?
<Dan_L> Somken:  what do you mean?
<jeen1> any package for yahoo messenger like in windows
<Dan_L> Jeen1:  I have no idea whether Yahoo offers YM in a linux flavor.  But I think you can use Kopete or Pidgin to connect to YM.
<jeen1> but that will not alow chat rooms ...right??
<Dan_L> I don't believe so.
<Dan_L> but here:
<Dan_L> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Communications/Chat/Yahoo-Messenger-2.shtml
<luis__> hello good afternoon everyone can somebody tell me how to install quicktime in kubuntu please?
<luis__> i have kubuntu 9.04
<jeen1> thx Dan
<Dan_L> Luis__:  what _exactly_ are you trying to do?
<luis__> i am tryin to play the rostta stone spanish classes and quicktime plays that dvd
<luis__> i already try with other but none of them work
<Dan_L> Oh.  Well.  In that case, no habla ingles.
<luis__> spanish classes
<Dan_L> It won't play in the media player?
<luis__> nou
<luis__> at all
<luis__> you see
<jeen1> try vlc...it plays almost all files
<luis__> this dvd's are video, images and audio and it's goes from one image to another while giving choices and audio
<luis__> and vlc won't work as well
<Dan_L> Yeah, I'm looking, hang on.
<Dan_L> Listen, when I'm your technical support guy, you've got problems.  I am merely an experienced googler.
<luis__> i know
<luis__> i have spedn the last two days  searching
<Dan_L> luis__:  does it install locally?
<luis__> and nothing seems to work so far
<luis__> yes
<luis__> you do this installation dvd
<Dan_L> Ok, so it's a program that installs and it chokes because it can't find quick time.
<luis__> right
<luis__> exactly
<Dan_L> Ok.  I'm not saying it's perfect.  Try installing quicktime player through wine
<Dan_L> and then try installing rosetta stone through wine.
<luis__> ok
<luis__> txs let's see
<luis__> wow this wine is kinnda heavy
<Dan_L> I have no idea whether this will work
<luis__> 7 minutes to download
<Dan_L> It's a big deal.
<luis__> tell me about it
<Dan_L> WINE works.  Rather well.
<Dan_L> Not like back in the day
<Dan_L> it gets better with age.....
<luis__> hopefully this will do
<Dan_L> da da chiiiiiiii      Don't forget to tip your waitresses.  I'll be here all week.
<luis__> course
<Dan_L> It's really a shame that anybody makes this stuff in quick time
<luis__> i know
<Dan_L> but here, I'll share with you some spanish:  "Donde esta el bano?"
<Dan_L> Tu madre come los pappas fritas.  Donde esta su pantelones?
<luis__> i wish i have the time to develope something that will work in ubuntu without the need of things like this one
<luis__> bano?
<Melodist> papas only has one p
<Melodist> <3
<Melodist> baño
<Melodist> bathroom
<edineipac> hi
<Dan_L> My spanish is bad.  Although, I can order my food in spanish.  We have a very very mexican neighborhood here in chicago.  awesome food down there.
<nobarking> hello all
<nobarking> i use to be able to drag and drop images on my desktop to make them wallpapers, for some reasons i'm unable to right now
<nobarking> does anyone have any idea?
<jcgs> hi does anyone know where i might find the device that corresponds to my webcam mic?
#kubuntu 2011-07-18
<latagore> e_t_: Sorry for the late reply. I only vaguely understand what you mean but it is okay. Thank you for your help
<allquixotic> Hi, I'm running Kubuntu 11.04 with latest KDE 4.6.x bugfix release (from Kubuntu PPA). I'd like to enable Spanish language IME in both KDE4, plain Qt4, and GTK2/Gnome2 applications. Can I do this from KDE control center, or where? The kind of IME I'm looking for can unfortunately be compared to Windows: to make an accented character, you'd type e.g. 'a to produce á and so on.
<szal> IME?
<BullShark> what happened to kdirstat in 11.04?
<szal> what's that?
<unknown212__> having an error while trying to update version from 10.04
<unknown212__> codename lucid
<unknown212__> need some help
<Bynw> hi, recently retrying KDE (since i dont like Gnome3 or Unity) ... but i really dont like the KWallet app either ... i uninstalled it but if i login under a guest login, the kwallet comes back .. how do i totally remove it?
<unknown212__> it doesnt give me an option to upgrade
<szal> !upgrade | unknown212__
<ubottu> unknown212__: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<BullShark> why was kdirstat removed from kubuntu's repos?
<allquixotic> BullShark: it looks like kdirstat is a very old program, the news site was last updated 2006... most likely it still runs on KDE3/Qt3
<allquixotic> if there's no Qt4/KDE4 port, don't expect it to stick around forever. you wouldn't expect us to support Qt2 or Qt1.0 programs today, would you?
<BullShark> allquixotic ☠ is there a good alternative? i wasn't seeing any probs with the latest stable version of kdirstat
<allquixotic> BullShark: quick google, http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3116549.0
<unknown212__> ubotuu doesnt work
<szal> allquixotic: what's an IME?
<allquixotic> szal: input method editor.
<szal> unknown212__: "doesn't work" is NOT a precise error description
<Bynw> how do i completely remove kwallet from my system? it is gone from my login but not the guest login that i have for others to use my computer
<mark__> Hey. I'm trying to turn on the "Disable touchpad while typing" feature but can't figure out how... Anyone able to help me out?
<szal> allquixotic: just use an appropriate keyboard layout (can be selected from Systemsettings)
<allquixotic> szal: I figured it out already, but thanks
<allquixotic> Bynw: kwallet is a keyring provider; anything that depends on keyring functionality will fail to work without a keyring provider. this can lead to apps not working or crashing, or automatically failing authentication without even asking you for a password (Firefox or Chrome's saved passwords for example). Are you sure you want to do that?
<allquixotic> there is no `kwallet' package. It's integrated into the core KDE libs, I believe. surgically extracting it without breaking any apps would probably require invasive code changes and rebuilding all applications that depend on a keyring provider.
<unknown212__> ok
<unknown212__> more precise
<unknown212__> when i check my updates it never shows me an upgrade
<Bynw> so how do you get it so it doesn't pop up for everything you do .... the gnome keyring provider doesn't do that
<allquixotic> Bynw: the default behavior, I think, is for kwallet to only leave itself open for a certain number of minutes, after which the wallet "closes" and you have to re-authenticate again if you need keyring services after the timeout.
<unknown212__> szal it usually gives me an upgrade notice in kpackagekit
<unknown212__> but i get nothing even know i know there is higher version
<allquixotic> this is a security feature to reduce the attack surface of someone gaining access to your computer (physical, over the network, etc) and using your keyring to authenticate as you.
<allquixotic> If I recall, that number is either 5 or 10 minutes
<allquixotic> so if you use your keyring very frequently it should stay open, but if you use it once every 10 minutes then you'll have to keep typing your password
<Bynw> i find it very annoying. especially for the guest login, they cant access the internet when i tell the wireless to connect automatically, it doesnt want to because of kwallet
<allquixotic> there used to be a system tray applet when the wallet was open, and you could right-click and change settings or disable the lockout timer
<allquixotic> try it: do something that causes a wallet authentication, then type the password, then look in the system tray
<allquixotic> Bynw: I found another way to do it
<allquixotic> install the kwalletmanager package
<allquixotic> then start kwalletmanager and go to Settings -> Configure Wallet
<Bynw> k that is installed
<allquixotic> there's your lockout timer, etc settings
<allquixotic> also a checkbox to disable it
<allquixotic> all without removing any packages :)
<Bynw> ok
<Bynw> i'll give that a shot and try it out
<unknown212__> i mean i used to get upgrade notices now nothing
<Bynw> thanks
<Bynw> bbl
<unknown212__> and there is two versions ahead now
<allquixotic> unknown212__: you may have to go to the console and run `update-manager -d'
<unknown212__> ok let me try
<unknown212__> it says its not installed
<unknown212__> so whatd  does that do and what does that mean
<allquixotic> unknown212__: when you start the update manager normally, it's like running update-manager without the -d switch. the -d switch tells it explicitly that it should try to do a distro upgrade
<allquixotic> you should be able to update to natty or maverick from there
<unknown212__> ok
<unknown212__> im a nix user *
<AndrewS17> Hello :D
<allquixotic> unknown212__: If that's so, then you should know about `man' or at least running --help with a command. Either of those would get you all the info you need on what the -d switch does for update-manager.
<AndrewS17> Anyone have a free minute to answer a question??
<allquixotic> and if you're more familiar with the CLI than GUI, try: man aptitude
<allquixotic> !ask | AndrewS17
<ubottu> AndrewS17: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AndrewS17> I use Ubuntu 11.04 off my external hard drive, but my wireless adapter Netgear WNDA3100v2 isn't working with it, and I cannot connect to the internet. I've even used ndiswrapper to activate the driver, but I can't connect to the internet in any way...
<redeyyez> is there a way to diable subtitles with dragon player?
<unknown212__> all thanks not used to using man
<AndrewS17> Is there a way to get my wireless adapter Netgear WNDA3100v2 to pick up?
<unknown212__> getlifted
<unknown212__> got a q
<unknown212__> how do i access the man pages
<unknown212__> like i want to see how the -d switch works
<unknown212__> allquix can you help me
<dhq> hey there, i have a problem with my kubuntu11.04 when i use it i get goood download speed ... when my screen is locked the download speed drops by more than 1/2
<KeLv_MaNu> Greetings!
<bluegraxxon> Hello, I need help with a huge font issue for Kubuntu 11.4.
<bluegraxxon> I'm new to linux and would really like to get away from Windows.
<bluegraxxon> The forums seem to suggest that this is some kind of ghost bug that cannot be pinned down.
<bluegraxxon> Is anyone able to help me, or should I try again during more normal hours?
<ct529> hi! What do you use to dynamically read rss feeds? The onlye thing I was able to find is RSSnow, but it is slow nd not very dynamic, notwithstanding a veyr fast connection.
<well_laid_lawn> !rss
<Carnage__> Hey guys. Starting this morning, I've been having serious issues with my (K)ubuntu 11.04. Several programs do not start anymore, clicking the K-Menu butto does not work anymore, etc. For example, Firefox does not start anymore. When I start it with strace, I see that its last action is to try to read from a socket in /tmp/.ICE-unix and there it hangs
<Carnage__> Since I also got a few messages that programs cannot connect to localhost, I assumed it to be a network problem. However, I can ping localhost and also remote URLs...
<valorie> is your /tmp full?
<Carnage__> My root partition has ample space left
<Carnage__> That's where /tmp is located
<valorie> hmmm
<well_laid_lawn> Carnage__: does /tmp .ICE-unix exist?
<well_laid_lawn> Carnage__: does /tmp/.ICE-unix exist?
<Carnage__> Yes, the socket file in there exists as well
<Carnage__> And changing access rights does not help either
<well_laid_lawn> I'd logout of X and into a tty and remove it then try an X environment again Carnage__
<Carnage__> I rebooted several times already, but I'll try that
<well_laid_lawn> it's my best guess from here
<Carnage__> Does not help either, I'll reboot once more...
<well_laid_lawn> from here - http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=508975 - /tmp/.ICE/unix is directory for the X session Carnage__
<well_laid_lawn> so rebooting isn't necessary just restart X
<well_laid_lawn> I'd check the X log and .xsession-errors
<rubyy> hey bros,  i have installed kubuntu.  and on first boot. it crashed (gets held with a black screen)  .. it happens before the big K icon is loaded. help ?
<well_laid_lawn> something with your video driver I guess - is there a /var/log/Xorg.0.log file?
<rubyy> while using x . it says.  kernel panic. not syning: fatal exception in interupt. pid 1874 com: virtuoso-t tainted : G .. call trace. blba bla bla .panic ouccured. switching back to text mode.         key board numlock and caps blinking .
<bobweaver> how to make the desktop widget come back ?
<bobweaver> the one that is there right after install
<bobweaver> rubyy: you are trying to install
<rubyy> bobweaver i have installed
<bobweaver> it just wont boot
<rubyy> it boots but at the k icon . while loading desktop. it goes back to text mode
<ikonia> rubyy: is the machine hung ?
<bobweaver> rubyy: fsck -y /where/ever/
<ikonia> why fsck ?
<bobweaver> to fix the hard drive >?
<ikonia> why do you think there is a problem with the hard disk ?
<bobweaver> if it is installed and it boots then he gets a infrafs or however you spell it
<bobweaver> lets get deep with it
<ikonia> look at the error
<ikonia> bobweaver: fsck randomly is not "getting deep"
<bobweaver> in text mode do a
<rubyy> ikonia it might. iam not sure
<bobweaver> sudo /ect/init.d/kdm restart
<bobweaver> back in gui ?
<rubyy> ikonia ok. how to see error file? ill use boot cd
<ikonia> rubyy: the reason I'm asking is the phrase kernel panic - that should normally hang the system, so I'm trying to get an understanding of your current state to then advise you of options
<bobweaver> try to sign in back to text ?
<ikonia> rubyy: the fact that it's suggesting a back trace on the kernel also suggests it's hung, I just need you to confirm/reject that
<rubyy> ikonia ok. so what should i do
<ikonia> rubyy: I need you to confirm if your system is hung or not
<rubyy> it was hung. with keyboard lights blinking on off
<ikonia> rubyy: ok - that ties in. Do you know how to boot into "recovery" mode from the grub menu ?
<rubyy> yes
<ikonia> rubyy: can you do that please
<rubyy> ikonia btw i have booted from live cd. and its good.
<rubyy> or should i go in recovery mode ?
<ikonia> rubyy: the livecd is not your system, so that holds no value at this time
<ikonia> rubyy: we can work from the livecd if you want
<rubyy> ok.
<ikonia> rubyy: do you know how to mount your hard disks's file system ?
<rubyy> so what should i do now
<rubyy> ah never mind. ill go in recovery mode :)
<rubyy> which option should i choose in rec mode
<rubyy> repair packages. root shell ?
<rubyy> iam in rec mode
<ikonia> rubyy: ok, what video card do you have in your machine
<rubyy> intel r 915g
<ikonia> interesting, I didn't expect that
<rubyy> standard vga adapter
<rubyy> iam in rec mode. now
<ikonia> rubyy: ok - a few questions
<ikonia> rubyy: 1.) have you used any 3rd party repos or PPA's ?
<rubyy> nop. i just installed kubuntu. and i havnt see my first desktop except once when i    startx on command line. that crashed too
<ikonia> rubyy: ok - 2.) what version of kubuntu is this ?
<rubyy> 11.04
<rubyy> latest
<rubyy> :)
<rubyy> i have used multiple live cds (different downloaded iso )on multiple identical machines. same errors .
<ikonia> 3.) can you see if you have a file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> rubyy: ok - so if this is happening on multiple identical machines it suggests there is a hardware incompatability with those machines
<rubyy> ikonia first tell me what option to choose at rec mode
<ikonia> rubyy: what option ?
<rubyy> nevermind
<rubyy> how to locate .org.conf
<ikonia> rubyy: its in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rubyy> k
<rubyy> i dont have it
<ikonia> rubyy: ok - now I'm going to give you a command that "may" break your system, or it may tell us what the problem is, are you comfortable with that ?
<rubyy> i have xorg.conf.failsafe
<rubyy> k
<ikonia> rubyy: that's fine, don't worry about .failsafe
<ikonia> rubyy: are you comfortable doing something that may damage your install ?
<rubyy> sure
<ikonia> I'm assuming as you've never been able to use it there is nothing of value on there
 * rubyy just cant control the passion
<rubyy> cool
 * rubyy thinks, isnt it a good idea to check log files
<ikonia> rubyy: which log files do you suggest checking for a kernel panic ?
<rubyy> ikonia sys log files. that have list of errors may be.?
<ikonia> rubyy: go for it then, good luck
<rubyy> no.. you proceed
<rubyy> what command you were talking aboue
<ikonia> no, it's fine, I've got other things to do
<ikonia> good luck
<rubyy> ikonia proceed
<ikonia> rubyy: sorry, I'm off to do other things now
<ikonia> good luck with your log files
<rubyy> what if i say please
<rubyy> :)
<ikonia> rubyy: please don't push me in this channel too
<ikonia> I'm not smiling
<rubyy> ok
<rubyy> btw, what was the command
<ikonia> doesn't matter, check your logs
<rubyy> are you a ubuntu user .(considered most nice in os people) or a guy with ego
<rubyy> if 2 = true   then ikonia != ubuntu user
<ikonia> rubyy: your attitude doesn't help
<ikonia> rubyy: if you want nice help - you should consider how you speak to people and stop trying to wind them up, more so after you've been removed from one channel already
<rubyy> i just suggested fsck. and that brang you inferiority complex
<rubyy> * rubyy thinks, isnt it a good idea to check log files
<rubyy> i just suggested log files*. and that brang you inferiority complex
<rubyy> ikonia keep you help with you. i dont think you deserve to use ubuntu. or help
<ikonia> rubyy: I was putting effort in to help you with clear consise info and research around your problem. it's up to you what you do
<ikonia> rubyy: I help many people, I'd bet they would disgree
<rubyy> quest to all, while i fsck sda6 . i t says bad magic number in super block while trying to re open . aborting journal on device sda6-8.    mapped to illega pblock.  abortin journal on dev.
<ikonia> sounds like file system corruption
<rubyy> ikonia those were MY coments. i dont have a certificate what others think
<rubyy> how to fix file system ubuntu sers ?
<rubyy> users*
<rubyy> fsck is not working
<dean> Hi all could someone tell me if Kubuntu is as user friendly as mint kde?
<dean> Does no one talk in here?
<sourav> hello all, the window/file explorer (DOLPHIN) in my kubuntu box has crasher..., when I login, I am getting the termional, how can I restore it?
<James147> sourav: is dolphin crashing or is your session crashing...?
<gribouille> hi. kubuntu screwed my X configuration. now, the 1280x1024 screen resolution isn't available any more
<gribouille> kubuntu screwed my X configuration. now, the 1280x1024 screen resolution isn't available any more
<maicol> hi
<BajK> is there a way to revert back to Xine backend?
<BajK> gstreamer sucks
<BajK> on natty
<FloodBotK2> BajK: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BajK> okay, switched to VLC . dunno why all consider GStreamer the best back-end
<BajK> it is SO damn buggy and VLC has a nice surround sound effect in it :D
<szal> BajK: on KDE, use Xine backend.  Period. ;)
<BajK> szal: tell this the Kubuntu guys -.-" but they seem to really like messing up working systems with beta software^^
<szal> BajK: Systemsettings -> Multimedia -> Phonon -> Backend
<BajK> I know but it is not installed by default anymore on natty :)
<BajK> just installed it
<BajK> ok so Xine does not work at all
<szal> define 'does not work'
<yofel> szal: xine backend is unmaintained since phonon 4.5, gstreamer should be used instead
<rene_> ah, some nasty people at the ubuntu chanel with even nastier tips:)
<rene_> i'll try here
<szal> friggin' Gnome'ification..  imho, the GStreamer backend was inferior from day 1
<szal> and whatever happened to the VLC backend?  was that dropped too?
<rene_> I've switched my ide to ahci in bios. after that my (k)ubuntu want start up even if i plug in some usb stick
<rene_> wont :)
<szal> switch back?
<yofel> szal: no, vlc should work too, gstreamer is just the recommended one currently
<rene_> no, i like to have it at ahci mode
<rene_> if i plug the stick all works fine and fast
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<ghani> my package not working on my kde
<chachan> guys, any regex editor?
<BluesKaj> chachan, try kiki
<tsimpson> chachan: there is kodos, which is really for python regex but should be fine for non-python regex too
<chachan> hm, I'm coding on python, I'll give it a try to both kiki and kodos :)
<Ddpbf> vikapi: did you fix your problems?
<ncfi1013> i have a very simple question...how do i get the sound to work in vlc...it worked yesterday...
<Ddpbf> hav you upgrade it from some ppa?
<ncfi1013> no it just came upgraded when i upgraded to the current kubuntu version...
<Ddpbf> could you paste dpkg -l vlc
<Ddpbf> *output of that command
<BluesKaj> ncfi1013, are nyou ure it's vlc , do you have audio on youtube for example ?
<Ddpbf> you could check if something is wrong with configuration files
<BluesKaj> sure
<Ddpbf> ~/.config/vlc
<ncfi1013> http://pastebin.com/KxaNQinn
<Ddpbf> ncfi1013: wich phonon dou you use? vlc or gstreamer?
<ncfi1013> blueskaj...no audio on youtube
<BluesKaj> I'll bet alsa main ctrl is muted
<ncfi1013> ddpbf...gstreamer phonon
<Ddpbf> first check what BluesKaj said
<BluesKaj> open alsamixer in a terminal and make sure all ctrls are up
<Ddpbf> open konsole and type alsamixer
<BluesKaj> well, relavent ctrls at least
<ncfi1013> master: 100, master m: 100, pcm: 65, surround: 0, center: 100, lfe: 0, line: 0, cd: 65, mic: 0...
<Ddpbf> ncfi1013: you have system sounds?
<ncfi1013> yes...
<Ddpbf> and you could listen music in amarok
<Ddpbf> watch vids in dragon player?
<ncfi1013> no on the dragonplayer question...
<Ddpbf> huh?
<Ddpbf> you could not watch vids?
<BluesKaj> nc  type alsamixer -V all , that will increase all ctlvols , or just use the arrow keys to navigate and move the ctls up and down
<Ddpbf> but you could listen music?
<ncfi1013> cant listen to music either...
<Ddpbf> witch music server dou you use?
<Ddpbf> pusle or audio?
<Ddpbf> go in system settings->multimedia->phonon
<Ddpbf> and see for every instance what are you yousing
<Ddpbf> *using
<ncfi1013> are you talking about the backend...?
<Ddpbf> yes
<Ddpbf> not
<jimmy51_> i'm having keyboard key handler wackiness  in my 11.04 box.  it seems related to CPU usage.
<Ddpbf> do you use pulse
<Ddpbf> or alsa
<jimmy51_> when cpu usage is high, i start having "dropped" keys and stuck keys rather often
<ncfi1013> gstreamer...
<jimmy51_> does anyone know of a solution?
<Ddpbf> ncfi1013: i will post you picture to get idea
<jimmy51_> it is maddening to try to code
<ncfi1013> i have dummy, unix oss, alsa, pulseaudio and file audio output options...
<ncfi1013> do any of those answer your question...
<Ddpbf> you should select
<Ddpbf> alsa or pulse
<Ddpbf> also
<Ddpbf> you should tell vlc wich output to use
<Ddpbf> start it
<BluesKaj> ncfi1013, what do you have at the top in device preference/music on phonon?
<Ddpbf> than ctrl+P
<Ddpbf> than audio tab, and select lets say alsa
<ncfi1013> blueskaj...intel ich...
<jimmy51_> this bug looks to be related:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/194214
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 194214 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Keys get "stuck" down" [High,Fix released]
<jimmy51_> if you scroll all the way to the bottom it's still hitting people.
<jimmy51_> can someone make sense of the 4th post from the bottom for me?  it loks like that guy figured out a way to stop it
<jimmy51_> "removed screensaver handling B.S. from xine-ui" ?
<BluesKaj> ncfi1013, whatever device like dev=0 that shows when you hold the cursor over intelich in phonon should be the same as the device in vlc /tools prefernces/audio/device
<ncfi1013> do i use s/pdif when available...?
<BluesKaj> ncfi1013, I always do,  you can use a digital coax feed to an audio amp with that kind of setup as well
<BluesKaj> the audio amp has to have digtal inputs
<jimmy51_> sudo apt-get install keyboard-handler-that-works
<BluesKaj> jimmy51_, good toi hear ...I had no clue how to help you
<jimmy51_> haha
<jimmy51_> that didn't work... i'm just frustrated.
<BluesKaj> bummer
<jimmy51_> this seems to be an obscure bug that hits some people very badly, but not enough to catch attention
<BluesKaj> it's filed on launchpad tho ?
<szal> jimmy51_: a bug from 2008?
<jimmy51_> yeah.  was fixed and came back.  or new bug with same results.
<jimmy51_>  can't type a single line of text withouttttttttttttttttttttttttttt a dropped key at the beginning of words or stuck keys
<jimmy51_> (that dropped "I" at the beginning and stuck on the t)
<BluesKaj> are your volume ctrls showing on the scrn when you try them ...I had a sismilar prob a week or 2 ago and it somehow got fixed
<BluesKaj> dropping letters here and ther for no apparent reason
<BluesKaj> see , some are still dropping
<jimmy51_> hmm
<jimmy51_> BluesKaj: you mean if i press a keyboard volume key?
<BluesKaj> yes
<jimmy51_> BluesKaj: first of all, i didn't ever notice i had them until now :).  second, yeah, it seems to work fine.
<jimmy51_> BluesKaj: maybe i should kill the volume control process and se if it's related
<BluesKaj> jimmy51_, that's an indicatorto me that you're hafway there ...I had no vol ctrls at all with my problem , then fixed after an update, didn't notice which libs tho
<jimmy51_> the only time i ever use the mixer is after a dist update when the levels get zero'd... if that takes care of it i will gladly ban kmix from my startup!
<jimmy51_> BluesKaj: bah... didn't make a difference.
<BluesKaj> jimmy51_, what KB islisted in system settings / input devices ?
<jimmy51_> BluesKaj: i don't see a model listed... ust numlock on KDE startup and keyboard repeat settings. wrong place?
<BluesKaj> kde>apps>settings>systemsettings/input devices
<jimmy51_> BluesKaj: interesting.... i don't have an input devices item in system settings
<BluesKaj> jimmy51_, it's in the hardware section
<jimmy51_> i'll have to paste some screenshots. my system settings panel doesn't seem to have what yours does
<jimmy51_> i've got a lunch meeting to get to... i'll paste them afterwards.  thanks for helping, btw.
<BluesKaj> jimmy51_, which kubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> bbl...lunch
<szal> jimmy51_: http://www.abload.de/img/20110718_syssettt83g.png
<TKLeader> Hey. I'm trying to figure out how to disable my touchpad while typing for my laptop and I can't find the option anywhere. Could someone help m eout?
<hazamonzo_> Good KDE desktop recording software?
<szal> whole sentences?
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo_, try recorditnow
<hazamonzo_> BluesKaj: Cheers
<BluesKaj> TKLeader, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271052
<Ddpbf> TKLeader: how about to check in option: automaticly switch on keyboard activity
<Ddpbf> BluesKaj: this is option only if he has *xorg.conf*
<Ddpbf> :)
<TKLeader> Ddpbf, Where do I find that? This may seem like a bit of a stupid question, it's just that I'm legitimately having trouble finding it. Also, that thing BluesKaj sent didn't work.
<Ddpbf> buntu 9.10 an newer does not came with it
<Ddpbf> alt+f2
<TKLeader> Then?
<Ddpbf> and type synaptiks
<Ddpbf> you ll get module for configuration
<TKLeader> Nothing is showing up
<Ddpbf> err
<TKLeader> I don't think it installed the right packages or something
<TKLeader> and I can't find them.
<Ddpbf> go in system settings
<Ddpbf> and in subsection devices
<TKLeader> Ok
<TKLeader> Subsection devices?
<Ddpbf> yes you have icon
<Ddpbf> and down of it is written devices
<Ddpbf> http://www.abload.de/img/20110718_syssettt83g.png
<Ddpbf> like here
<Ddpbf> input devices
<TKLeader> Yours is different
<TKLeader> http://imgkk.com/i/f0j3.png
<TKLeader> Do I have the wrong version of Kubuntu...?
<TKLeader> :o
<TKLeader> I'm using 10.04 LTE
<TKLeader> LTS*
<Ddpbf> huh
<Ddpbf> it is deffinitly different
<Ddpbf> it is kde 4.4.2
<TKLeader> :S
<Ddpbf> i forget how it looked like
<TKLeader> IS there a newer version?
<Ddpbf> of kde?
<Ddpbf> some 10 newer stable releases
<Ddpbf> :)
<TKLeader> Geh
<Ddpbf> actual kde is 4.6.5
<Ddpbf> you could upgrade to 4.5.3 in lucid
<Ddpbf> afaik
<szal> !info kdebase-bin lucid
<ubottu> kdebase-bin (source: kdebase): core binaries for the KDE 4 base module. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 290 kB, installed size 1324 kB
<TKLeader> ISounds like I just need to update this really badly. I installed this via a liveCD my pal got from Linux Fest NW.
<TKLeader> So it might have been old-ish
<TKLeader> How do I update KDE?
<Ddpbf> look here http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-release-day-453-1004
<Ddpbf> but keep in mind that it is semi officila ppa
<Ddpbf> *official
<BluesKaj> TKLeader, do you have synaptiks installed , it's a gui app with touchpad/KB/mouse options
<TKLeader> I don't think so - and I have been looking for a way to install it.
<shadeslayer> i'll try and keep that PPA alive with security patches now and then, but it won't be quick
<BluesKaj> the kpackagekit should have it in the repos
<BluesKaj> TKLeader, or open a terminal , sudo apt-get install synaptiks
<TKLeader> I'm considering re-installing Kubuntu with a more recent disk
<Ddpbf> BluesKaj: synaptiks is kcm module
<Ddpbf> it comes with kde 4.5.0 and newer
<BluesKaj> TKLeader, there's no new LTS version until 12.04 which is april 2012
<TKLeader> I think I'll try 11.04. I'm not too worried about LTS seeing as I tend to swap between different distros fairly often
<Ddpbf> TKLeader: as i said you could install 4.5.3 on lucid or to upgrade your kubuntu to natty
<nico___> Hello !
<Ddpbf> Helio :)
<nico___> Distes, j'ai une petite question...
<BluesKaj> TKLeader, or open a terminal , sudo apt-get install kde-config-touchpad
<szal> !fr | nico___
<ubottu> nico___: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nico___> english channel... ooop.. excuse me
<TKLeader> "E: Couldn't find package kde-config-touchpad"
<nico___> I can try in english... :)
<BluesKaj> Ddpbf, no kcm modules in 10.10 ?
<Ddpbf> synaptiks is available in 10.10
<nico___> so... I need someting to capture video via USB.
<Ddpbf> i think
<Ddpbf> Maverick has KDE 4.5.1
<Ddpbf> so it should came with system
<BluesKaj> TKLeader, do you have all your repositories enabled? including other software
<TKLeader> Wont even let me add repositories via a GUI I have to use terminal
<TKLeader> I'm just gonna install 10.10 I think
<BluesKaj> not adding ..just enable the the available ones
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<Ddpbf> Only repository for lucid wich has synaptiks kcm is kubuntu backports
<BluesKaj> bbl errands
<eskpados> Hola, alguien?
<Pici> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<karmo> Hi, does unetbootin support ext4 filesystem in USB? If i tried to boot up then it showd me error "missing operating system". No problem with fat32.
<jimmy51_> szal:  ok, wow.  my system settings panel has nowhere near that much stuff in it
<razer> j /ubuntu
<EvilRoey> heh
<EvilRoey> nice
<EvilRoey> sl
<EvilRoey> CHOO CHOO CHOO
<FloodBotK2> EvilRoey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<razer> i screwed something up and now i can't use sudo ir su
<EvilRoey> razer:  install 'sl' and then type it, for those times where you intended to type 'ls' but mis-typed 'sl' :)
<EvilRoey> it's cute
<Pici> !info sl
<ubottu> sl (source: sl): Correct you if you type `sl' by mistake. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.03-16 (natty), package size 24 kB, installed size 188 kB
<szal> razer: define 'something'
<Pici> sl = steam locomotive
<EvilRoey> ahh :)
<razer> szal:  was trying to run virtualbox but it had an owneership problem, i  ran "sudo chmod -R root:root /usr/" and now i cant use sudo or su
<szal> razer: that cmd should've thrown an error and done nothing
<Pici> Agreed.
<razer> szal:  it was chown
<razer> szal: it was sudo chown -R root:root /usr now i cant use sudo or su
<szal> define 'cant use'
<razer> sudo: must be setuid root
<razer> su: Authentication failure
<Pici> You're going to have a lot more problems that just that.
<Pici> razer: I suggest a backup and reinstall at this juncture.
<razer> Pici:  is there no rescue mode?
<Pici> razer: Its not going to fix something of this magnitude.  You've broken the permissions for a lot of your install.
<Armi^> Hi all. I'm having troubles getting firefox to print through kprint. Could somebody make a screenshot (or pdf) of about:config with 'print' in filter???
<jimmy51_> is it possible to update 10.04 to 11.04?
<jimmy51_> (without a complete reinstall?)
<Pici> jimmy51_: you'll need to go through 10.10 first.
<jimmy51_> Pici: ok.  to do that, do i need to apt-get dist-upgrade?
<jimmy51_> and it will automatically take me to 10.10?
<Pici> jimmy51_: no
<Pici> Thats not what dist-upgrade is for.
<jimmy51_> Pici: ok.  wha'ts the command to trigger a version upgrade?
<szal> !upgrade | jimmy51_
<ubottu> jimmy51_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jimmy51_> szal: that has me use update-manager, which isn't installed.  is that a kubuntu safe app?
<jimmy51_> (i don't want to clutter up if it's ubuntu specific)
<Pici> You can use do-release-upgrade
<jimmy51_> szal: nevermind... should have read more carefully.  there's a link to kubuntu specific at the bottom
<jimmy51_> oh, i think i see my issue.  i had LTS only selected.
<jimmy51_> i'm going to go for it.  seeya a few reboots later!
<chachan> guys, any application like cclive?, but I just want to get the audio, not the entire video
<chachan> I know there're some web-based application, but it would be better something from shell :)
<NewGeek> Salut
<NewGeek> Ca va ?
<NewGeek> Salut !
<Pici> !fr | NewGeek
<ubottu> NewGeek: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<BluesKaj> chachan, I think k9copy has an audio only for video/dvd . not sure about web based unless you download the video with youtube-dl or wget or curl , then use k9copy to extract the audio
<seawolf> hi all,how to make a donation to kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> www.kubuntu.org
<Carnage\> I'm running Kubuntu 11.04 and I have a davfs2-Mount in my fstab, that is supposed to be mounted during startup. However, I regularly get a message that this mount cannot be performed because the network is not yet available. What is the common practice to make sure that this happens after upstart has configured the network interface?
<chachan> BluesKaj, got it
<BluesKaj> Carnage\,  does the server have a static IP that  can be added to hosts.allow with portmap
<BluesKaj> chachan, which method ?
<chachan> BluesKaj, I'm downloading the video with cclive and now I'm going to try to extract the audio using k9copy
<chachan> looks like it only works for DVD images =/
<Carnage\> BluesKaj: The WebDAV-Server? I already tried mounting it using an IP instead of the URL but then it gives me a certificate error.
<BluesKaj> chachan, there's amethod to extract audio only witjh ffmpeg if you feel like browsing man ffmpeg in the konsole
<BluesKaj> chachan, check this out  http://www.catonmat.net/blog/how-to-extract-audio-tracks-from-youtube-videos/
<chachan> BluesKaj, hm, sure, I don't know why didn't think that before
<BluesKaj> it does any kind of video not just flash/swf
<chachan> BluesKaj, cool, it works great for me :)
<BluesKaj> chachan,  glad to hear it :)
<areichman> hello. I'm looking for some screencasting software for kubuntu. I tried recorditnow but it's not working. It might be because I have 2 monitors setup
<preecher> recordmydesktop/desktop recorder gtk has always worked best for me but i cant say how it would do with 2 monitors
<wtfman_> hola, i have a problem with my graphics card. I start kubuntu and it will crash after a couple of secs in the KDE
<wtfman_> in windows I have the problem that it crashes when I use hardware acceleration in Firefox. However, at least it recovers after some time, but in Kubuntu total freeze
<wtfman_> any ideas what could help?
<wtfman_> I have reinstalled the card btw, it worked until I installed the driver
<gomiboy> wtfman_: i fear your card is dieing... i had a similar problem the past week :(
<wtfman_> could be, it was a RMA, but they didnt repair it, just traded me another card
<wtfman_> i even have problems with standard clock settings in windows
<wtfman_> i have written a mail to the manufacturer, they have written an email that every card is tested before shipping and it could have only been caused by transport. bla blub..
<wtfman_> not sure how well they test the card. I have the fear that they wont find the error, when I send the card in :)
<wtfman_> but back to topic, is there a way to disable desktop effects via terminal for KDE?
<gomiboy> wtfman_: disabling the effects did nothing for me. I managed to start kde only removing nvidia drivers and using nouveau... so, no 3d but at least i can boot...
<FelixTristis> dsaf
<FelixTristis> Ohhia!
<wtfman_> oh yea
<wtfman_> display went gray without reason now. think  thats it :)
<BluesKaj> wtfman_, which graphics card is it ?  and gomiboy if you are running a nvidia card there's no reson to use nouveau, nvidia-current should work, it's the recommended driver in joxkey
<BluesKaj> err jockey
<wtfman_> its radeon 4850
<gomiboy> BluesKaj: my card (as wtfman_'s) is dieing... at least the 3d portion of it, so nouveau is my best choice
<BluesKaj> gomiboy, do you "know" that it's dying ? errors etc or ... ?
<gomiboy> BluesKaj: garbled text from bios till desktop, kde crashes with nvidia drivers, windows crashes as soon i install nvidia drivers, etc.... :)
<BluesKaj> wtfman_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<BluesKaj> gomiboy, is it a pci or integrated ?
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> ubuntu screwed my X configuration. now, the 1280x1024 screen resolution isn't available any more. what should I do ?
<bluegraxxon> Hello, I was wondering if someone could help me with a game controller issue under wine.
<bluegraxxon> I have a logitech F310 Gamepad and Wine doesn't seem to recognize it.
<Pici> bluegraxxon: #winehq is your best bet for Wine help.
<bluegraxxon> Thanks for the tip, but I've scoured that site and haven't found anything regarding my issue.
<bluegraxxon> I am new to Linux.
<Pici> bluegraxxon: I refer to the channel here on IRC.
<bluegraxxon> Oh..  LOL  sorry, I misread that.  Ok, thanks.  I will check it out.
<gribouille> ubuntu screwed my X configuration. now, the 1280x1024 screen resolution isn't available any more. what should I do ?
<bluegraxxon> My next question is Linux related.  I recently installed Kubuntu 11.4 and after updating the Nvidia drivers all my fonts became huge.  I have fixed this by setting the DPI to 96, but the fonts are still huge on the user login screen.  I can live with this, but if there is a fix, I'd prefer that instead.  :P
<erikdecker> hi i need a tad bit of halp
<erikdecker> help. sprry
<erikdecker> sorry
<erikdecker> wow
<erikdecker> anyone
<e_t_> !anyone | erikdecker
<ubottu> erikdecker: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<erikdecker> sorry i just wanted to make sure someone would help
<erikdecker> so i have the sun java on kubuntu 11.04 natty
<erikdecker> and every time i go to install something
<erikdecker> it redownloads the sun-java6-bin
<erikdecker> and then gives me an error that something went wrong
<maco> when you installed it before, did you agree to the license on it?
<maco> X'ing out without agreeing causes lovely loopy breakage
<goodtime> heh
<erikdecker> yes i did. ive tried reinstalling and the message never comes back up
<erikdecker> the error is: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<erikdecker> i just tried again and it says at the part with sun-java6-bin that: update-alternatives: error: alternative path /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/ControlPanel doesn't exist.
<erikdecker> dpkg: error processing sun-java6-bin (--configure):
<erikdecker>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<erikdecker> i looked at the location were it said and  inside the /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/ floder there is nothing hence the error. how do i get that?
<erikdecker> anyone
<erikdecker> come on everyone just idles
<chachan> erikdecker, update-alternatives --config java
<erikdecker> its istalled and it works but it always installs the bin when i try to insatll anything.
<chachan> I don't get it,  what do you mean "it always install the bin"?
<erikdecker> i go to insatll something then after its done insatlling in KPackageKit it starts downloading sun-java6-bin after the others are downloaded then it starts to install the bin but it gets an error and stops the whole installation
<chachan> erikdecker, hm, why don't you try from a shell?
<erikdecker> it always links dependancies to it for some reason and still fails
<chachan> erikdecker, sudo aptitude install sun-java6-bin
<erikdecker> no that fails too
<chachan> and paste the result. http://paste.kde.org/
<chachan> ok, but show us the fail
<erikdecker> http://paste.kde.org/98563/
<erikdecker> thee you are
<erikdecker> hope that helps u help me. haha
<chachan> erikdecker, give me a sec, I'm in something
<chachan> erikdecker, aptitude search sun-java
<chachan> erikdecker, of course, paste the result (same way)
<u19809> hi all, since I use 11.04 i have nothing but kde problems.  E.g I cannot send emails I need to login twice because I have no focus the first time, I have DNS lookup issues  causing 25 seconds delay.  Seems my akonadi/nepomuk/dbus  servers are screwing up.  Is there any way I can run them in debug ?
<erikdecker> aptitude does not work its outdated. any other way with apt?
<chachan> erikdecker, do: aptitude update, it has to work
<chachan> apt-cache search sun-java
<chachan> but it's the same database
<u19809> erikdecker : yes
<chachan> so update it, apt-get update # or whatever you prefer ;)
<erikdecker> http://paste.kde.org/98587/
<chachan> oops, it doesn't show whose are installed. Use aptitude, sorry
<erikdecker> im installing aptitude it'll take a minute
<erikdecker> http://paste.kde.org/98593/
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
#kubuntu 2011-07-19
<ncfi1013_> i need some help...there is no sound on vlc youtube or amarok...and ive tried installing other video players and they dont work either...i uninstalled pulseaudio and nothing worked...i dont know what else to do...
<ncfi1013__> i need some help...there is no sound on vlc youtube or amarok...and ive tried installing other video players and they dont work either...i uninstalled pulseaudio and nothing worked...i dont know what else to do...
<BluesKaj> ncfi1013__, uninstall pulseaudio  then open a terminal  and type alsamixer ,,let's start with that
<ncfi1013__> blueskaj... i already uninstalled everything that had an 'i' next to it for pulseaudio...and alsamixer is open
<ncfi1013_> blueskaj...i just installed aumix...will that work also?
<BluesKaj> ncfi1013__, make sure your vol ctrls aren't muted , use the M ket to unmute or mute depending on your needs , and use the arrow keys to navigate turn the vol up or down
<ncfi1013_> blueskaj...nothing is muted...
<BluesKaj> I don't know about aumix . never used it ...ok ncfi1013_  open system settings>multimedia>phonon ...can you show us a screenshot in imagebin  , so we can figure out what we're working with
<ncfi1013__> blueskaj...i uninstalled aumix...didnt work...
<duytruong> hello
<duytruong> can someone help me ?
<duytruong> KOffice is no flashing dance
<ncfi1013__> im still here...i just closed konversation...
<duytruong> When i type some keys, there  isn't any flasing dance
<duytruong> I don't know it is lying anywhere to type
<BluesKaj> !vn | duytruong
<ubottu> duytruong: Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<ncfi1013__> blueskaj...heres the screenshot, http://imagebin.org/163736
<duytruong> thanks
<ghittsum> woot
<ncfi1013__> blueskaj...heres the snapshot for alsamixer, http://imagebin.org/163737
<BluesKaj> ncfi1013__, click on the hw at the top and move it to the bottom , then run the test  button on each remaining intel
<duytruong> I asked but no one answer me
<BluesKaj> ncfi1013__, did you turn up the volume ctrls in alsamixer ?
<ncfi1013__> all of them work and im getting system sounds but im still getting no sounds from vlc because it is open right now...
<BluesKaj> duytruong, you are using a translator that isn't working very well
<ncfi1013__> blueskaj...are you talking about both of the master volume controls?
<ncfi1013__> blueskaj...if so they are both turned up to 100...
<ncfi1013__> blueskaj...if not...will you be more specific?
<BluesKaj> ncfi1013__, the intel option device at the top in phonon has to match the vlc audio , in vlc tools>preferences>audio ,choose alsa audio output
<BluesKaj> then just below that on the device tab , make sure the device is the as the one in phonon ,,,run the cursor over the phonon intel and make sue the dev= the same as vlc device
<mauri_> how to see package non updated
<ncfi1013__> in phonon...intel ICH (intel ICH)...in vlc...i selected default and it worked...so thanks...im getting sound now...
<ncfi1013__> blueskaj...youve been a great help...thanks...
<ncfi1013__> ...im still here...
<BluesKaj> ncfi1013__, , cool , glad to hear it :)
<ncfi1013__> ive been up since 6 pm trying to figure it out...thanks...
<BluesKaj> ncfi1013__, was it you I tried to help earlier today , but got sidetracked
<BluesKaj> ?
<ncfi1013__> yep same person...
<ncfi1013__> i tried to figure it out this morning but got tired and went to sleep...i work at night...
<duytruong> Koffice doesnt show flash when typing, also not be bold by mouse
<BluesKaj> ok, sometimes those things happn ....ahem we have knowlegeable ppl who try to help but are not quite sure ho to analyze
<BluesKaj> ho=how
<BluesKaj> duytruong, sorry I don't understand
<ncfi1013__> dont worry the typing mistakes i understand without the need for correction...i used to text with a nine key phone...now i have a full virtual keyboard...
<ncfi1013__> i have to go...i have to get ready for work now...thanks for your help...
<BluesKaj> :) ...seldom text , believe it or not I'm not much of a gadget/mobile freak .... it's of very little interest to me,. We have a cell of course , but just use for necessary quick calls
<duytruong> Well, I have an error in Koffice
<duytruong> That's mouse cursor when I type
<duytruong> It's not appear
<duytruong> I haven't got any orientation for typing
<duytruong> I see BlueKaj not to enthusiasm  as the other people that I know
<duytruong> bye bye
<ender2999> has 4.7 rc ppa been released for kde yet?
<shane2peru> it is a little late, is anyone around???  how can I get .xsessions-errors to be less reported too?
<shane2peru> I had to reboot since my .xsession-errors file had grown to over 15GB again
<SimpleMinded> Anyone alive ?
<szal> wrong question
<SimpleMinded> Can someone help me :)
<SimpleMinded> I am having problems installing a plugin..
<szal> *sigh* why can't ppl be specific from the start..
<SimpleMinded> simple-ccsm
<SimpleMinded> ok im sorry
<SimpleMinded> Depends: python-compizconfig (>= 0.8.2) but it is not going to be installed
<SimpleMinded>                Depends: compizconfig-settings-manager (>= 0.8.2) but it is not going to be installed
<SimpleMinded> E: Broken packages
<SimpleMinded> i even auto removed but it didnt make a diffrence
<SimpleMinded> sudo apt-get install -f && sudo apt-get autoremove
<SimpleMinded> You there ?
<szal> !info simple-ccsm
<ubottu> simple-ccsm (source: simple-ccsm): Simple Compizconfig settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 50 kB, installed size 620 kB
<SimpleMinded> Also im new to NIX where do i enter the wget commands
<SimpleMinded> For downloading in the terminal ?
<szal> well, in the terminal? ;)
<szal> other than that, I smell a packaging bug
<szal> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<szal>   compiz-core: Breaks: simple-ccsm (< 0.9) but 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed.
<szal> plus, why would you want Compiz anyway?  KDE users don't need Compiz, as KWin does compositing on its own & not bad at that
<SimpleMinded> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<szal> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<SimpleMinded> i wanted to cube my desktop
<SimpleMinded> configure: error: cannot find setupterm or tgetent
<szal> what are you building anyway?
<szal> http://www.abload.de/img/20110719_syssett-effec871w.png <- Cube
<SimpleMinded> xchat
<SimpleMinded> oh bitch x
<SimpleMinded> my fault
<szal> BitchX is heavily deprecated
<SimpleMinded> so what do you suggest
<szal> Konversation, Quassel, KVIrc, X-Chat, Irssi, Weechat...
<SimpleMinded> i am ussing Quassel i cannot connect to multiple servers
<szal> why not?
<SimpleMinded> im not sure how
<SimpleMinded> i tried to add them
<SimpleMinded> and did...
<SimpleMinded> it they wouldn't give me an option to swtich between them
<SimpleMinded> or show me they were connected
<redeyyez> xchat w00t
<unknown212> hey how do i do an upgrade because it wont give me an option like it used to
<unknown212> help
<SimpleMinded> FED Fedora GNU/Linux
<SimpleMinded> ?
<SimpleMinded> for XCHAT
<SimpleMinded> sudo apt-get update unknown212
<unknown212> ill try that but i dont think it will work
<redeyyez> xchats a simpler nicer irc client imho
<unknown212> it didnt work i get no notice to upgrade my lucid
<unknown212> im still stuck on lucid
<unknown212> i used to get update notices to upgrade to newer versions
<vzduch> lemme c
<OerHeks> unknown212, maybe this page is any help > http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/08/upgrade-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat-command-line/
<vzduch> looks absolutely good here; set up IRCnet via preset & connected via right-click
<redeyyez> love dragon player we just need to add a "couple" options.
<vzduch> SimpleMinded: http://www.abload.de/img/20110719_fullscreenvigd.png
<hanthana> what files I should translate in order to complete Kubuntu installer in my language?
<szal> SimpleMinded: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37829/simple-ccsm-wont-install
<unknown212> oerheks gj that i think wil do it how much room do i need im almost downloading a 10 gig file and have not much room
<unknown212> i have about 2 gigs
<unknown212> using df -h
<unknown212> im going to move that ten gig file to a cd but is 2 gigs enough to upgrade
<szal> to "a" CD? :o
<unknown212> a couple dvds
<unknown212> 60% upgraded
<unknown212> talking about pushing the limits lol
<szal> perhaps you shouldn't do everything at once
<unknown212> lol
<szal> or, rather, at the same time
<unknown212> lol
<szal> SimpleMinded: have you dropped dead now?
<unknown212> ok im good only 989m
<unknown212> to upgrade
<unknown212> now if for some reason my comp wasnt so slow i would hack the planet
<unknown212> lol
<unknown212> if i could
<SimpleMinded> no im trying to install xchat
<SimpleMinded> you say that like you would enjoy it
<SimpleMinded> lol
<szal> what's there to try? -> sudo apt-get install xchat
<SimpleMinded> did it already
<SimpleMinded> i can't get in to the file path
<SimpleMinded> to make clean
<SimpleMinded> and configure
<Tm_T> SimpleMinded: you don't need to build it
<szal> *sigh*
<SimpleMinded> oo
<SimpleMinded> ok sorry i am a linux noob
<unknown212> who works for kubuntu here
<Tm_T> SimpleMinded: _all_ you need to do is install it via package management (:
<Tm_T> unknown212: why asking?
<szal> SimpleMinded: rule #1: everything you'll ever want is in the package management; only if it isn't, it's time to look elsewhere
<unknown212> because i want to know who actually works for kubuntu and who just helps to help
<unknown212> i never can tell
<Tm_T> unknown212: ah, this channel isn't serving for such polls
<unknown212> polls?
<Tm_T> might not be the right term, but it is irrelevant (:
<szal> SimpleMinded: other than that, I demonstrated to you that it's very well possible and easy to overview connecting to multiple servers in Quassel (see screenshot posted by vzduch)
<bryan_> ok im on xchat
<unknown212> then what do you mean t
<bryan_> :F
<Tm_T> unknown212: let's continue on #kubuntu-offtopic as this channel is for support
<unknown212> tm t check other channel
<vzduch> huh?  did I break KSnapshot, or does it have a bug not snapping when set to 'Window under cursor' and trying to snap Quassel?  (Natty 32bit, KDE 4.6.5)
<vzduch> it only takes empty snapshots (1360x1077 = larger than my screen)
<vzduch> KSnapshot 64bit works as expected
<unknown212> does anyone know anything about r
<vzduch> http://www.abload.de/img/20110719_fullscreen21jse.png
<vzduch> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<unknown212> what is r
<Tm_T> unknown212: what exactly you're asking?
<unknown212> im asking what is the benefit of using R
<unknown212> i want to use and saw a book
<unknown212> thought it looked interesting
<Tm_T> ah, you're asking on a wrong channel (:
<unknown212> which channel
<Tm_T> unknown212: unfortunately I don't know, you might try asking some programming-related channels in #defocus perhaps?
<szal> *scratches head* it looks as if the 'Window under cursor' setting in KSnapshot doesn't work on 32bit; it tries to capture an area larger than the screen resulting in an image that contains only transparency; no problem on 64bit
<JuJuBee_> Im trying to set up a server and having trouble getting dhcp3-server and nfs-kernel-server going... anyone able to lend a hand?
<Octodigit> hi, is anyone able to use compiz w/ fglrx in natty?
<JuJuBee_> I just intsalled natty and need a dhcp server.
<JuJuBee_> tried dhcp3-server but can't seem to get it to start
<ikonia> JuJuBee_: you need a valid config file for it to start
<JuJuBee_> ikonia: I have one, I think, it is the one I was using before I installed 11.04
<JuJuBee_> nm, I figured it out, dhcp3-server doesn't seem to work with nattty, need isc-dhcp-server
<vietred> hi all, I've just switch to 'netbook' workspace type, It's kool, but I can't find anyway to shutdown/restart my box without command
<Peace-> search log out
<vietred> thanks, Peace :D
<Peace-> vietred: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/07/19/plasma-desktopvs1479.jpg
<vietred> Peace-, now I can understand why my friend say this workspace type is 'search-oriented'
<Peace-> well kde can be gnome3 oriented
<Peace-> gnome2 oriented
<Peace-> kde standard , netbook
<Peace-> as you want
<Peace-> it can be pretty similar with unity too
<vietred> wow
<Peace-> http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/05/27/unity-kde-another-test/
<Peace-> vietred: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/27/UNity.gif
<vietred> Peace-: I think I have a new toy ;))
<Peace-> vietred:  if you prefer gnome2 style---- https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-Lhtrp_BC7V8/TY-PU-GVb7I/AAAAAAAAAS4/TVY1FzRPktI/s800/GNOMIFIED.png
<Peace-> vietred: mac ? https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-uUottOsTyI4/TcROLoOeJzI/AAAAAAAAAS4/QguuZT6IlRk/s800/snapshot1.png
<Peace-> or maybe xfce ? https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-yZ8buc1cwiQ/TZa_NmMtX_I/AAAAAAAAAS4/66vup--LwSw/s800/lxded.png
<Peace-> xD
<vietred> how about lxde? :))
<Peace-> the last one is more like lxde
<Peace-> than xfce i guess :)
<Peace-> the point it's that if you configure well kde it can be as you want
<vietred> it's more like xfce with lxde start button :D
<Peace-> well maybe :)
<Peace-> vietred: there is an application for panels
<Peace-> you can just run and you should be enable to run mac unity gnome2 and another panels
<Peace-> with a click
<vietred> what is that app?
<Peace-> the mine one
<Peace-> xD
<vietred> I'll try that right now :D
<Peace-> vietred: http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/gnome-defaltt-panel-kde.gif
<Peace-> vietred: read this http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=94534
<Peace-> note that 11.10 alpha2 you could have problems
<vietred> Peace-: I'm thinking of fooling someone that I'm using Win7 :))
<vietred> Peace-: It's summer break so I have lots of time in my hand xD
<Peace-> vietred: note that you need to install all plasma-wdgets
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install plasma-widget*
<vietred> wow, 200mb to download
<saidi> hi i have a problem, http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/8903/cran1.png there is a black line on top of the task bar. how can i fix that?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<belnac> wc
<BluesKaj_> Hello
<BluesKaj_> Is there someone here ?
<James147> BluesKaj_: lots of people are ^^
<BluesKaj_> Can you help me ?
<James147> BluesKaj_: not if you dont ask a question
<BluesKaj_> Nice to meet you
<BluesKaj_> Haha
<chachan> BluesKaj_, go
<BluesKaj_> I install xwDFast Downloader on 32 bit
<BluesKaj_> but it doesn't work
<James147> BluesKaj_: anything wrong with kget?
<BluesKaj_> Kget's good
<BluesKaj_> I used to install it on 64 bit, i work well
<BluesKaj_> It works well
<James147>  xwDFast doesn’t look like its been maintained since 2007 ^^
<BluesKaj_> uhm
<BluesKaj_> I can try with Multiget or any download software
<BluesKaj_> can you tell some example ?
<James147> BluesKaj_: why not just use kget?
<BluesKaj_> yes
<BluesKaj> James147, that person is not me btw ..dunno how he got use my nick with just a _ after it
<BluesKaj_> haha
<James147> BluesKaj: I noticed :)
<BluesKaj_> i hate BluesKaj
<BluesKaj_> but i like nick BluesKaj
<Peace-> -.-
 * Peace- is on alpha2
<Zwulf> hi
<yofel> you can reserve 3 nicks on freenode for yourself, not more, so you can't do much against this...
<yofel> note: yofel, yofel_ and kyofel are me :P
<Zwulf> does anybody know if there is any packaged (deb) version of KDE 4.7 RC?
<Zwulf> i already searched my ass off
<yofel> Zwulf: only for oneiric, and even there some parts are missing (mainly gwenview and kate)
<Zwulf> damn... thanks yofel
<James147> Zwulf: normally gets announced at http://www.kubuntu.org/news when/if if becomes available for released version
<Zwulf> sure, i know, but sometimes there are some not official ppas of single persons...
<Zwulf> anyway... one week is bearable ;)
<BluesKaj_> Hello, BluesKaj loves everybody la la la
<Pici> BluesKaj_: Please stop.
<BluesKaj_> = =''
<BluesKaj_> Alright
<BluesKaj> hehe .. , another one for the ignore list
<dreamon> Kann mir jemand sagen, wer die Fensteranordnung bei KDE vornimmt? Wenn ich ein Prg starte, werden die bestehenden Fenster verkleinert oder Halbiert, sprich automatisch angeordnet. Das hätte ich gerne abgeschaltet
<darune> Hi Everyone. I'm running 11.04 and applied the recent qt update. Kmail and Kopete will not work properly anymore. Kopete will not sign in to any account, and Kmail will not open the main window. Accessing kmail from the message tray will bring up a blank window with a squished (single row) imap folder list. Does anyone have this problem or know how I could rollback qt?
<Guest92819> hello, sry my english is very bad, but i try it. i have a netbook and with kubuntu he dont find the wifi card. in windxxx is all ok
<darune> Do you know what kind of wifi card you have? Chances are you need to go to k->applications->system->additional drivers and activate a proprietary driver.
<Guest92819> yes. its a intel wireless n130
<Guest92819> in additional drivers is empty, i think that he dont know that the card is inside
<darune> can you do an lspci and paste the "wireless adapter" line here?
<darune> (I'm not a kubuntu expert, but I'll see what I can do to help)
<Guest92819> if i open the additional-drivers the field is empty
<James147> Guest92819: That just means there are no propriety drivers for any of the detected hardware
<darune> Guest92819: can you open a konsole, and run "lspci" then paste the line for the wireless card here?
<James147> ^^ or better yet "lspci | grep -i network"
<Guest92819> sry dc
<Zwulf> hm... find da nirgendwo ne Einstellung für, dreamon... weder bei Fensterregeln, noch Arbeitsflächen-Effekten... ist das schon seit der Install der Fall oder hast Du Einstellungen verändert?
<dreamon> Zwulf, Das war am Anfang nicht gewesen. Ich hab schon die Systemeinstellungen angebpsst, aber ich bin mir keiner Schuld bewußt ;)
<Zwulf> sieh mal bei Fensterverhalten -> Fensterregeln nach, dreamon... walls da was steht -> löschen (außer Aktivierungsübernahme...)
<BluesKaj> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Zwulf> mach mal folgendes: sudo apt-get install qtcurve, dann bei Erscheinungsbild von A. -> Stil -> Stil der Bedienelemente QtCurve auswählen
<Zwulf> sorry
<BluesKaj> I know it's not busy in here but using a different language can give the wrong impression :)
<Zwulf> k, sorry, i'll continue with englisch ;)
<BluesKaj> bitte
<dreamon> BluesKaj, Sry. Tried in #kubuntu-de without.. but lets go on in english ;)
<dreamon> Zwulf, installed qtcurve .. what do you mean "Erscheinungsbild von A. (A.?)"
<Zwulf> Anwendungen
<Zwulf> in the upper middle of system settings
<dreamon> Zwulf, Ok. Erscheinungsbild v. A. -> Stil der Bedienelemete -> is now QtCurve.. ok?
<Zwulf> do you get the behaviour still? if so, change also Erscheinungsbild der Arbeitsfläche -> Fensterdekorationen to qtcurve
<Zwulf> just an idea... don't know if it works
<dreamon> Still same problem.. goning on.. Zwulf your right here i canged geht " Erscheinungsbild der Arbeitsfläche" .. do you think this might be the main reason?
<dreamon> I will do like you said
<dreamon> Zwulf, Oh sorry didnt worked.
<dreamon> By clicking on pidgin window goes fullscreen.. or halfed the Firefox windows.. still same
<dreamon> I didnt liked the orange desing.
<Zwulf> hm bad luck
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Guest18908> ciao come si fa a scaricare
<Pici> !it | Guest18908
<ubottu> Guest18908: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest38204> hola
<BarkingFish> Evening all.  I'm looking to migrate to ubuntu on my laptop, and I need kde, since I do a little work on their stuff occasionally.  Is kubuntu a seperate distro with kde, or do you provide kde for ubuntu?
<Pici> BarkingFish: Kubuntu uses the same package respostories as Ubuntu does, and its safe to have both desktop environments installed side by side.
<BarkingFish> Pici, I'd prefer kde only if that's at all possible, I don't get on well with gnome.
<BarkingFish> I'm totally new to ubuntu having been on mandriva for about the last 9 to 10 years
<Pici> BarkingFish: Then I don't understand your question.  Kubuntu is just Ubuntu with KDE instead of GNOME.
<BarkingFish> oh right :)
<Pici> And a set of different default applications, but the core is still the same.
<BarkingFish> My question was asking whether kubuntu was seperate to ubuntu, as a distro, or whether you did the kde packages for ubuntu :)
<BarkingFish> This is how clueless I am when it comes to other distributions
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, kubuntu is ubuntu without gnome , it uses kde in it's placa nad also has a lot of apps dev'd for it , but all apps run on the various versions of ubuntu of the same release number/name
<BarkingFish> ok, so do I need a kubuntu disk, as opposed to a normal ubuntu one?
<BarkingFish> all I have now is a regular DVD ISO of ubuntu 11.04
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, for kubuntu yes .it's strictly kde
<BarkingFish> ok, great, I'll go get the right iso, burn it off and start the show :)
<BarkingFish> It's going to be fun changing distributions, this is a whole new ball game.
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, think you'll enjoy it , the package management is superior to most other distros
<BarkingFish> yeah, iirc you use a debian base, .deb - I've been on a solitary rpm distribution for ages, and it's falling apart.  Time for a change :)
<BluesKaj> :)
<BarkingFish> I'll let you know btw that one of your download links isn't working on the kubuntu download page
<BarkingFish> I clicked it and it gave me an ftp error 550 - can't change directory
<BarkingFish> http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/11.04/release/kubuntu-11.04-dvd-i386.iso
<szal> is the DVD an official medium anyway?
<BarkingFish> it's available on the download page, so I'd assume so
<BluesKaj> http://www.kubuntu.org/
 * szal has never seen a DVD on his favourite mirror
<BarkingFish> yep, the link I'm clicking is the first one in the dvd block for the 32 bit version on this page: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download#download-block
<BarkingFish> just comes back as can't change directory to /sites/... - no such file or directory
<szal> BarkingFish: quoting from the download page -> "Do not be confused, even though DVDs can hold far more data than the typical Kubuntu CD, the main benefit of the DVD downloads is to get access to all of the available language packs. Most people will be fine with the standard CD installer."
<BarkingFish> yes, that's precisely why I'm getting the DVD, because I need multilingual support.
<BarkingFish> I'm teaching a couple of my friends locally how to use linux, and they don't have a great command of readable english. They can speak it well, but I need to be able to localise the system while I'm teaching them
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, do have a torrent client installed?
<BluesKaj> do you
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: I think that is a roundrobin link
<BluesKaj> hi Daskreech a roundrobin link ?
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: There are a number of servers with the same file and when you click on the link it goes to the next server in the list so that one doesn't get overwhelmed
<Daskreech> However if someone removes the file then "randomly" someone will click on the link and 404 out
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, ok thanks ...interesting whois on barkinf*sh , his whois shows him as @wikinews/
<Daskreech> Probably a maintainer?
<BluesKaj> yeah , and no trace of course
<Pici> BluesKaj: wikimedia's channels are on freenode.
<Samo502> What's the most convenient way to restore the windows MBR should I ever want to?
<BluesKaj> Pici, his ISP IP is masked somehow
<Daskreech> Samo502: have a windows CD
<BluesKaj> Samo502, easyBCD , boot disk
<Samo502> Daskreech: does version matter? (windows vista for windows 7, etc)
<BluesKaj> Samo502, but it will probly erase grub
<snooffy> Hi guys.. is here anyone experienced with SB audigy 4 and 5.1 sound on Kubuntu 11.04 as I can't get it working...
<Samo502> BluesKaj: well the reasoning is i have Ubuntu 11.04 on my other computer, and I do enjoy using linux quite a bit.
<Daskreech> Samo502: Windows 7 has a different Boatloader from Windows Vista which has a different one from Windows XP
<Samo502> BluesKaj: but sometimes i'd also like to free up the space allocated for it to use for other things, and that can't be done until the windows MBR is restored
<Daskreech> Samo502: That's not true but ... ok
<Samo502> i've always heard if you erase your linux partition first you could majorly damage things
<Daskreech> possibly but it's nothing that a live CD can't fix in a short time
<Samo502> though, i've never actually experimented with it
<Samo502> true that a livecd could restore grub
<Samo502> i think it'd be nice to see an application based method to restore the MBR if needed
<Daskreech> Samo502: For windows that's never a consideration
<Samo502> it could be done through a livecd, however
<yofel> from a linux side of view, 'grub-install' is a valid application based method, unless you want a GUI for it
<Daskreech> Though Windows 7 does have a "kinda" app for that
<Samo502> my main reason for wondering is because this computer didn't come with a backup disk of the OS or drivers
<Samo502> so short of pirating one or spending the money on a disk i won't really use, you get it
<BluesKaj> Samo502, i successfully restored the mbr on W7 without losing grub, but I think I was lucky cuz I've heard easyBCD is not so easy
<Samo502> hmm
<Samo502> i do rather like grub, i will admit
<Samo502> and i wouldn't mind keeping it over the traditional MBR
<BluesKaj> grub rocks
<Samo502> it's just so flexible
<Samo502> windows' MBR is probably about as flexible as a rock
<BluesKaj> you can add windoes chainloader + , to grub.cfg
<BluesKaj> !chainloader
<BluesKaj> :)
<Samo502> simply the main goals are if i should decide to free up space, as long as most of it is free i don't mind sparing a few MB for grub
<BluesKaj> !mbr
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Samo502> (of course MB may be a bit much for a bootloader, never hurts to have extra)
<AimOn__> #ilmenau
<BluesKaj> there are those who dual boot , but due to job related political reasons , some like to have windows as the default boot OS , and prefer to have no time out ...using the shift key when linux is needed or wanted
<salva> ciao
<aussie114_> hello, could any please tell how to go about setting up back/forward navigation through folders with the back and forward buttons on a mouse, they work with in my browser  and I had a look through the shortcut settings but I can only assign a keyboard combination with them.
<Daskreech> aussie114_: xvkey I think
<SkyNet2000> is this a live channel
<SkyNet2000> '
<unknown212> whats the programming channel deforce or something
<unknown212> its like a programming channel
<unknown212> de......
<Daskreech> unknown212: what?
<Daskreech> aussie114_: Got it?
<aussie114_> Daskreech: not sure what you mean by xvkey
<Daskreech> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=36877 <-- aussie114_
<aussie114_> daskreech: thanks for the link
<CaptWho> i have a build of eeebuntu that i want to install, but the iso image that i have is bigger than 700mg.  is there a way to break the iso into two disks?
<OerHeks> CaptWho, no, use a USB stick 1 Gb
<CaptWho> OerHeks: would a sd card do?
<OerHeks> CaptWho, sure
<OerHeks> i run FreeNas from a 256 mb sdcard
<CaptWho> OerJeks:i tried to install the iso on the SD, but none of the software that i have would let me do that and i'm not sure how to get ubuntu to boot off the card.  do you know of any links?
<CaptWho> OerHeks:  <<oops>>
<OerHeks> unetbootin could > http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<CaptWho> OerHeks:  awesome, thanks
<tbluhp> Hi I am in need of some help I am trying to update packages but I am getting problem I am posting a link to a picture of what the error is http://www.box.net/shared/xutg4ysgua8rdv5n3lqc
<OerHeks> tbluhp, oke, follow the suggestion: run 'dpkg -- configure -a' in terminal to fix it.
<tbluhp> ok
<drbobb> is there an audio equalizer in KDE?
<OerHeks> drbobb:  in amarok there is.
<drbobb> OerHeks: no, I mean at the system level - pulseaudio, or whatever
<drbobb> never mind, I see the player I'm using has its own equalizer too
<OerHeks> oke :-) i did not find any systemwide equaliser.
<drbobb> there must be some more advanced config tools for pulseaudio somewhere, though
#kubuntu 2011-07-20
<BarkingFish> good morning all
<BarkingFish> At least it will be when I can fix some stuff on here :)  I've installed kubuntu 11.04, and having a few problems which i hope someone can help with, since they're pretty major ones.
<BarkingFish> firstly, i've managed to install ndiswrapper and set out the basics of my usb wifi stick, added the drivers etc, but it won't work.  The networkmanager isn't detecting the presence of the interface, and I don't know where to configure the interface
<BarkingFish> I'm using the built in wifi, and it means me having to sit with my laptop perched on a windowledge 40ft off the floor to get a signal :)
<BarkingFish> anyone able to help me get it working please?
<OerHeks> BarkingFish, i don't know a lot about wifi, maybe this troubleshooting page is any help > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<BarkingFish> ok, well I'm checking with #ubuntu also, but I'll take a look at that
<szal> BarkingFish: why are you huddling w/ ndiswrapper anyway?  is there no native driver for your chipset?
<BarkingFish> szal: Not for my USB Stick, and I desperately need it working
<BarkingFish> The inbuilt wifi is natively supported using ath5k
<sithlord48> what kind of chipset in the usb stick?
<BarkingFish> that's what I'm using now, but where I normally work inside, the signal from my local beacon is too weak
<BarkingFish> sithlord48: Atheros AR5523
<sithlord48> that should work via the ath5k driver
<BarkingFish> i use ndiswrapper with net5523.inf and athfmwdl.inf
<BarkingFish> sithlord48: no, it doesn't.
<BarkingFish> ath5k is for pci devices
<BarkingFish> it doesn't support the 5523
<BarkingFish> it took me 4 weeks to get it to work on my last distro, i was hoping it would be a bit faster here :)
<sithlord48> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ar5523 ? if you can compile it ?
<sithlord48> let me see what goods i can dig up for you
<BarkingFish> thanks
<BarkingFish> so far i have the ndiswrapper driver install tool, which tells me the drivers are installed and the hardware is present
<sithlord48> i can't help you with that i've only used it once
<BarkingFish> i have wicd which doesn't spot the interface, only wlan0 (this one) and the eth0
<BarkingFish> iwconfig doesn't see it either. what I need is to find out how to associate the ndiswrapper install and the key with an interface config
<sithlord48> have you seen the community docs ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<BarkingFish> not yet, i've been using kubuntu for just about an hour - i'm an immigrant from mandriva.
<sithlord48> ah well, first welcome
<BarkingFish> i hope i have more fun with this than a distro which is bleeding developers and falling apart like a badly made chinese soft toy :)
<BarkingFish> thank you
<sithlord48> the after you instaleld ndiswrapper have you loaded the driver module ?
<BarkingFish> modprobe ndiswrapper ?
<sithlord48> you need a sudo first
<BarkingFish> yeah, done it
<sithlord48> see section 3.5 of the community docs above, says do "sudo depmod -a" then "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<BarkingFish> ok
<BarkingFish> right, both done
<szal> BarkingFish: Google search spewed out this -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1012812 <- native support, though not perfect, as far as it looks (users report system instabilities)
<BarkingFish> yeah, if it's not stable, i'd prefer to go with ndiswrapper if i can get it to function
<sithlord48> does lsmod show you having ndiswrapper loaded ?
<BarkingFish> ndiswrapper is perfectly happy with the drivers, says the device and both drivers are present (129b:160c with athfmwdl and net5523)
<BarkingFish> yes
<sithlord48> do u need to black list the open driver?
<BarkingFish> i have no idea
<sithlord48> generally two dirvers for one device = bad time
<BarkingFish> :)
<BarkingFish> i feel like a newbie again :)
<BarkingFish> where is the blacklist please, and how do I know which driver the device is using so I can blacklist it?
<sithlord48> well i can't answer that for you (driver part) try the athfmwdl first?
<BarkingFish> right, well when I used the other distro, it needed both. one is the driver, the other is the firmware
<sithlord48> oh well then thats not two drivers then (nvm)
<BarkingFish> net5523 is the driver, athfmwdl is the actual atheros firmware info
<szal> blacklist (system-wide; no idea whether ndiswrapper has its own) -> /etc/modules/blacklist.conf
<BarkingFish> okies, thanks szal.
 * BarkingFish thinks he'd better start taking lots of notes
<szal> BarkingFish: sorry, my bad -> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<BarkingFish> what I need to do then, is create an interface for the usb stick, and an interface configuration.
<sithlord48> BarkingFish:  you might want to look in to the native driver this thead is a year old perhaps the driver has improved ?
<BarkingFish> sorry for keep referring back to my old distro, but what I did there was create a file called ifcfg-wlan1, which contained all the information associated with the device.  I still have a copy of it if you want to look and see the type of thing I mean, maybe you have something like this which i need to put somewhere.
<sithlord48> not that i know of
<BarkingFish> well this is what it looked like, http://pastebin.com/VRzUdAFQ
<sithlord48> yea never seen a file liek that before.
<sithlord48> does iwconfig show the device?
<BarkingFish> no, unfortunately
<BarkingFish> it shows lo, eth0 and wlan0 (which is the built in)
<BarkingFish> i think I've just hit what's wrong
<BarkingFish> and I'm a doofus
<sithlord48> ah love how it works like that some times :D
<BarkingFish> i went back to ndiswrapper -m (to write the modprobe conf) and it said it was writing an alias for wlan0 in modprobe.d/ndiswrapper.conf
<BarkingFish> or something silly like that
<BarkingFish> if I edit the ndiswrapper.conf and change that alias to wlan1, i think that might just do it
<sithlord48> oh well that might do it
<sithlord48> GL!
<BarkingFish> rightly ho, give me a moment :)
<BarkingFish> brb
<sithlord48> kk
<BarkingFish> I'm sorry about that.  I went to take the ndiswrapper drivers out and my system went into kernel panic and died
<BarkingFish> the ndiswrapper.conf however is set up with the right alias now.
<sithlord48> so its working now
<BarkingFish> I've not checked, i've changed the alias, just going to see if i can sort out what's happening now
<sithlord48> you might have to load the driver again
<BarkingFish> yeah, i have done. i'm just going to run the sudo depmod -a and sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<sithlord48> im not sure if you need to run depmod again or not honestly . but your gonna need modprobe either way
<sithlord48> oh i don't think you need to after this one (" depmod - program to generate modules.dep and map files") from man file
<BarkingFish> nope, still no go
<BarkingFish> I just tried sudo ifup wlan1 and got this: Ignoring unknown interface wlan1=wlan1
<sithlord48> thats normal..
<sithlord48> iwconfig show it ?
<BarkingFish> no
<BarkingFish> :(
<sithlord48> i get that error about the interface on ones the Network manager shows just about every time i use ifup / ifdown
<sithlord48> does it show in lshw?
<sithlord48> ah but that doesn't show the interface ...
<BarkingFish> no
<BarkingFish> it's not in lshw either, the built in is howver
<BarkingFish> *however
<sithlord48> that might be a clue then
<BarkingFish> I take it this isn't looking good then.
<sithlord48> im not sure, i don't know much about ndiswrapper. but it should show up in lshw with or w/o a driver.
<BarkingFish> hm
<allan8904> hi, i have an nvida 7300 running the proprietory driver, when i install ubuntu 11.04 i can get to KDM and then login but when the "K" starts appearing it just freezes (i can move the mouse though). When i switch to the nouveau i can use dual screen but not with 2 widescreen resolutions
<allan8904> is there a work around for either issue?
<sithlord48> allan w/ nouveau can you set the res you want ?
<allan8904> sithlord48: yeah i can, but when i change to 1920x1080 and then the other screen left/right of it at 1920x1080 it goes all scretched and i cant see anything
<allan8904> i can mirror them at this resolution fine
<allan8904> and i can dual screen properly at 1280x1024
<sithlord48> disable desktop effects w/ properitary driver to log in ?
<allan8904> sithlord48: hmm i know i disabled desktop effects at some stage, but i'm not sure if it was when i was using the proprietory one or not
<allan8904> is it a known issue or something?
<sithlord48> idk don't use nvidia i have intel and ati card w/ kubuntu
<allan8904> ah ok
<sithlord48> but i would start there cause if plasma desktop is not loading there must be a reason, and effects might just be it
<allan8904> cool, thankyou for your help sithlord48
<sithlord48> your welcome
<jeiworth> allan8904: you can permanently disable desktop effects in system settings -> desktop effects
<allan8904> jeiworth: yeah they're currently disabled, so i'm just gonna reinstall the nvida driver and see how it goes
<sithlord48> allan8904: if you can't enter the gui you can also do it thru a terminal run nano ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc look for the line "Enabled=True" make it "Enabled=False"
<allan8904> thanks :)
<jeiworth> allan8904: kk but it being linux and all just reinstalling usually doesn't fix a thing ;)
<allan8904> jeiworth: haha tell me about it...
<jeiworth> try purging the package before to make sure it deletes the config files as well
<sithlord48> gl allan8904 and BarkingFish , night all
<allan8904> night
<Linkmaster> What does 'ugly' and 'bad' restricted mean? I just reinstalled my system, and this is the first time I've ever seen it. Amarok told me of some packages I can install[I use .ogg as my music] to increase functionality, and it says "GStreamer Plugins (Bad Restricted) and "" "" (Ugly Restricted)"
<Linkmaster> I figure they are talking about support for .mp3's, etc. etc., I'm just wondering as to the why
<Linkmaster> *Or, why as in 'bad' and 'ugly'
<OerHeks> Linkmaster, ugly & bad means 'not good compared' and 'might pose distribution problems' >> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GStreamer
<vietred> hi all
<vietred> my plasma-desktop crash after I add a panel
<Linkmaster> OerHeks: Thanks! I hope it doesn't break my system xD
<vietred> how to remove a panel by command line?
<Linkmaster> vietred: Try restarting KDM first, see if that brings it back
<vietred> Linkmaster: I restart the box, and right after I log in, plasma-desktop crash
<Linkmaster> vietred: you can create a new kde desktop, and move everything else into the original w/o causing too much problems
<OerHeks> vietred, maybe rm the config will do > http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9249676&postcount=3
<Linkmaster> ^Thats probably simply
<Linkmaster> *simplier
<vietred> I'll try that
<vietred> OerHeks, Linkmaster: phew, you guys save me :D
<vietred> it works
<vietred> thank you :D
<OerHeks> have fun vietred
<Linkmaster> Glad to help
<Linkmaster> I am browbeating myself here, but I forgot how to update my system to 4.6.5. I currently have 4.6.2, and clicked on all four checks for KPK, but am now using muon, and I added 'ppa:kubuntu/backports' but I don't think thats right..
<Linkmaster> Then it complains about this: "Failed to download http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main Sources" being a 404, so I know that I did something wrong, and I'm forgetting
<OerHeks> i'm not sure 4.6.2 is available ?
<OerHeks> *4.6.5
<Linkmaster> I saw a release thing on www.kubuntu.org about it
<Linkmaster> "1 week 4 days ago
<Linkmaster> Packages for the release of the KDE Software Compilation 4.6.5 are available for Kubuntu 11.04..."
 * Linkmaster facepalms
<OerHeks> ah ppa:kubuntu-ppa
<OerHeks> not the backports
<Linkmaster> I just saw that. I was like "oh hey..theres a link...lets click on it"
<OerHeks> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-release-4.6.5
<Linkmaster> Thanks anyways, sorry to take your time :P
<OerHeks> i just wait and hang 'round till 4.7 arrives
<Linkmaster> Spending 3 weeks away from kubuntu is doing things to me
<Roey> hi
<OerHeks> :-)
<Roey> I have a Quickcam 90000.   I am trying to use VLC with /dev/video0 as input and it tells me "Your input can't be opened:
<Roey> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'v4l2:///dev/video0'. Check the log for details."  Where is this log?
<OerHeks> Roey, logs are stored in /var/log/
<Roey> yes but there's no /var/log/vlc
<OerHeks> true, i think you need /var/log/syslog
<Roey> ooh
<Roey> true.
<Roey> also I ran vlc -v just now and found that it is a perms issue:  http://pastebin.com/MWm0gQZ8
<OerHeks> i found this chmod >  chmod o+rw /dev/video0  #maybe you need to run this as root
<Roey> fine, I added myself to the 'video' group and stuff works now.  Thanks!
<OerHeks> ah nice
<Linkmaster> I think they reorganized .kde since my last installation....where does kdm hide nowadays?
<Roey> oh
<Roey> hey
<Roey> why is kded4 taking 100% cpu time?
<Roey> kubuntu 11.04 here.
<Linkmaster> I found it, and...hm. That sounds like a memory leak or something
<OerHeks> Roey, maybe flash is eating you cputime ?
<Roey> I did killall npviewer.bin
<Roey> let me see if flash is still running
<Roey> I had this process running so I killed it (yet kded4 is still at 100%):  roey     24869  0.0  0.1 207252 12932 ?        Sl   Jul09   9:53 /usr/lib/firefox-5.0/plugin-container /var/lib/flashplugin-installer/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so -omnijar /usr/lib/firefox-5.0/omni.jar 24782 true plugin
<Roey> hey can I kill kded4 and restart it?  it's taking 100% cpu time.
<Roey> *can I kill/restart kded4 without clobbering X
<OerHeks> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Roey> OerHeks:  thanks
<OerHeks> have fun Roey
<Roey> OerHeks:  ok that just resets kdm but kded4 is still pegged at 100%
<Roey> cpu time.
<OerHeks> install htop, and see what process or orphan process is causing this
<Roey> ok hmm I just installed htop coincidentally earlier today, heh
<Roey> FIrefox.
<Roey> OerHeks:  firefox takes 45% cpu time but I did not see that with top
<Roey> only with htop.
<OerHeks> htop is more detailed, it should be standard
<Roey> eh, firefox with 100 image-, facebook- and okcupid-laden tabs is slow, go figure
<Roey> I wish I could shut javascirpt off globally for a
<Roey> er
<Roey> noscript, i guess.
<Roey> Roey:  thanks!
<Roey> Roey:  no problem
<Roey> OerHeks:  thanks to you too :) and good night!
<OerHeks> good night Roey
<OerHeks> b.t.w. it's 06:51 here
<redeyyez> my nix box becomes sluggish after a week or so.  Ive ran ps -A / ps -a  and kill many process via kill PID
<redeyyez> Not totally certain if that's a good idea, and that doesn't totally return it to a "fresh" boot state.
<redeyyez> probably a n00b solution but im sure there's gotta be more i don't grasp yet on how to fix this via terminal rather than doing "kill" or "reboot"
<redeyyez> my nix box becomes sluggish after a week or so.  Ive ran ps -A / ps -a  and kill many process via kill PID, Not totally certain if that's a good idea, and that doesn't totally return it to a "fresh" boot state, probably a n00b solution but im sure there's gotta be more i don't grasp yet on how to fix this via terminal rather than doing "kill" or "reboot". Besides im somewhat a linux n00b.  Running kubuntu:natty:
<redeyyez> damn sorry for the double post/flood.
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys. I've got a question....
<LINKSWORD2> I'm looking for audio editing software that's compatible with Linux.
<LINKSWORD2> Specifically, with Kubuntu.
<Unit193> Wouldn't Audacity do?
<LINKSWORD2> I dunno? lol
<LINKSWORD2> I've only used Adobe Soundbooth before, on Windows & Mac. I've never had to find something compatible with Linux before.
<kurtul> audacity is good
<Unit193> Quite so, as long as you learn how to use it! (You can even make yourself sound like a Dalek)
<LINKSWORD2> ... WTF is Dalek?
<LINKSWORD2> All right, I have researched Audacity.
<LINKSWORD2> Can I install it via sudo apt-get ???
<Unit193> Yep, it's in the repos
<LINKSWORD2> The only things I'm finding on Audacity's sites about downloading it for a Linux OS is source code packages that you have to compile...
<LINKSWORD2> I'm lost....
<Unit193> Just open kpackagekit and search for it in there, or type   sudo apt-get install audacity    in the terminal
<LINKSWORD2> Thank you.
<LINKSWORD2> Unit193: It doesn't appear that Audacity will do multi-track editing. Any suggestions?
<OerHeks> LINKSWORD2, yes it does, audacity can record & edit multitrack recording.
<LINKSWORD2> Heh. I found it and started playing around with it, and I forgot I still had Quassel open...
<OerHeks> :-)
<LINKSWORD2> Now all I've gotta do is find a way to import my audio.... (Cassettes.)
<OerHeks> connect thru line-in ?
<LINKSWORD2> That's the idea. Except that I need the appropriate import line.
<OerHeks> not available on your soundcard ?
<LINKSWORD2> So... I need to buzz somebody on Craigslist or something....
<szal> LINKSWORD2: from my experience, recording from analog audio sources in Linux is never entirely clean -- you WILL most likely have some static coming from refreshing the screen
<LINKSWORD2> That may be the case, but I have enough experience with audio editing that I can take a fair amount of it out....
<LINKSWORD2> And I don't have a way to digitally transfer the audio.
<LINKSWORD2> I think I'm going to shut down for the night.
<belhan_a> hy
<tetar> ya k1?
<master_> HALLOOWW
<master_> MET KNAL SMUA
<szal> !en | master_
<ubottu> master_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tetar> we have to speak english?
<szal> here, yes
<tetar> ok ok
<tetar> so there is a lot of people here?
<szal> plus, this is a SUPPORT channel..  for non-support-related talking please use #kubuntu-offtopic and/or #ubuntu-offtopic
<tetar> ok sorry
<steliosas> clear
<steliosas> hello
<szal> steliosas: try /clear
<Peace-> #ubuntu-it-chat
<Peace-> sorry
<steliosas> I just installed Linux Kubuntu and I can't find the Synaptics in order to search and download some packages
<Peace-> steliosas: is 11.04?
<steliosas> yes
<steliosas> for specifically I would like to download skype
<Peace-> steliosas: it's called kpackagekit
<szal> steliosas: it's Synaptic anyway, without the s at the end..  synaptics is something different ;)
<Peace-> steliosas: type in konsole  kpackagekit
<szal> Peace-: lol..  when using the terminal, there are other ways :)
<steliosas> I found it . Thanks a lot
<steliosas> I got used to Linux Mint and this has different onomatology
<steliosas> the way kubuntu arranges my desktop icons I do not like.
<steliosas> spiral way. Can I make it just one straight line ?
<szal> there's no such thing as desktop icons in KDE4 anyway
<steliosas> why not ?
<steliosas> I find it to be an easy way to access firefox for instance. I don't want to look for it in the box menu
<szal> try putting a launcher on the panel
<steliosas> I kind of like desktop icons
<steliosas> empty space is scary
 * szal never gave a wet fart about desktop icons
<steliosas> I guess there is no support to see if my lifecam VX 7000 works with skype in Kubuntu
<szal> Skype as proprietary software is not officially supported by Ubuntu or Canonical anyway
<steliosas> and I can't find just skype in kpackage but just some skype plugins. Can I find the skype-program alone in  kubuntu ?
<steliosas> :(
<Hazarooooo> Hey folks. Whats the default imagebin that the KDE image / paste desktop widget uses?
<OerHeks> skype is there
<szal> OerHeks: where is it?  iirc, I installed the 64bit *buntu .deb from skype.com
<steliosas> OerHeks: I can't find it. I have 5 options but no skype alone. Just skype-plugins
<szal> though I believe they have a package source you can add to your sources
<OerHeks> i see it clearly > http://picpaste.com/pics/skype-67Mg4NcG.1311155131.png
<OerHeks> .... skype , skyped
<Tm_T> !skype | steliosas
<ubottu> steliosas: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<szal> OerHeks: that doesn't state where the package comes/came from
<OerHeks> szal that was not the question
<szal> OerHeks: yes, it was, since steliosas complained that he cannot find it
<OerHeks> just where is it.
<szal> imho, that's one of the things apt needs to improve on..  showing the origin of packages
<OerHeks> ah i understand now, it comes with partner repository
<steliosas> I still can;t find it
<szal> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<steliosas> you have 6 packages including skype alone. I have 5 packages without skype
<steliosas> su
<szal> steliosas: iirc, you need to explicitly enable the partner PPA in 11.04
<steliosas> how to I do that szal
<szal> steliosas: either via the graphical package manager (not Synaptic, the other; forgot its name because I never use it), or by uncommenting the 2 respective lines in /etc/apt/sources.list (self-explanatory; just read the instructions in the file)
<steliosas> :(
<steliosas> can I just go to skype.com and install it from there ?
<steliosas> it's ubuntu based right ?
<szal> what is 'ubuntu based'?
<szal> steliosas: other than that, what's so hard about editing the sources.list?
<OerHeks> steliosas, just enable partner repo in software sources.
<szal> -> Alt + F2 -> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list -> find the aforementioned 2 lines & remove the # in front of them -> save -> refresh package sources -> install
<steliosas> will it explode after that ?  lol joke !
<steliosas> I am new into linux ingeneral
<steliosas> I failed.
<yofel> as long as you don't edit anything else than remove the # in front, no
<yofel> or open software properties with alt+f2 -> 'kdesudo software-properties-kde'
<yofel> and go to the other software tab
<steliosas> this seems easy
<steliosas> done thanks
<steliosas> guys I was wondering, will we ever see a skype version for linux in the next 20 years?
<yofel> I believe what's in partner is the linux version
<steliosas> that's why microsoft bought skype. For this sole purpose in order not to offer a linux version ever. They don't even care about skype allone as a program. It was pure strategy.
<steliosas> yes but this skype is ancient.
<steliosas> old interface that reminds me 1980's
<Tm_T> all this is offtopic (:
<steliosas> sorry
<steliosas> guys is there any way to make my Lifecam VX 7000 work with Kubuntu in skype ?
<steliosas> or is it completely unsupported and consequently useless ?
<Tm_T> no idea about your camera, do it work with any other app?
<OerHeks> test your webcam in cheese
<steliosas> it doesn't work in chesse
<Tm_T> perhaps your question isn't about skype at all then (:
<steliosas> well the only program I wanted to use my camera for is solely on skype and skype alone.
<Tm_T> sure, but it's not very good app for debugging these issues, I'd say
<Tm_T> !webcam | steliosas
<ubottu> steliosas: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Tm_T> perhaps those helps
<steliosas> do you suggest me using evoq of firefox ?
<Tm_T> steliosas: what do you mean?
<steliosas> browser options
<hrobjartur> hello
<steliosas> I understand that revoq came with kubuntu installed but as for firefox I had to install it myself
<Tm_T> steliosas: you mean rekonq?
<steliosas> oh yes that
<hrobjartur> anybody running an amd phenom II x4 on their ubuntu 11?
<Tm_T> use whatever suits your needs best
<hrobjartur> ehm
<steliosas> hrobjartur:  me
<hrobjartur> other way around  anybody goa amd pheon II x4 with ubuntu 11
<hrobjartur> steliosas:
<hrobjartur> great
<Tm_T> Ubuntu 11?
<steliosas> 11.04
<steliosas> kubuntu
<hrobjartur> steliosas:  would you mind checking something out for me... Im running lm-sensors
<hrobjartur> steliosas: to check my mb and cpu temperatures
<steliosas> hrobjartur:  I am completely unknown with this ubuntu-kubuntu linux thing. I am very sorry. I am struggling to learn it and I am a beginner
<hrobjartur> steliosas:  ok, I best not ask you to install lm-sensors
<hrobjartur> Tm_T:  11.04
<steliosas> sure
<steliosas> I can't now sorry. I am strugling with this now nd I have 400 questions
<Tm_T> hrobjartur: what is the problem? it's usually better tell the issue without asking "if anyone" kind of questions
<hrobjartur> Tm_T:   well... lm-sensors package is my best/only shot at getting cpu temperatures on linux, right?
<hrobjartur> Tm_T:  if so... even with the latest version of ubuntu... the lm-sensors package... and well the k10temp kernel module are together somehow not giving me sensible readings
<hrobjartur> Tm_T:  here, http://pastebin.com/3A2QCytj
<Tm_T> hrobjartur: without being able to test things myself, have you checked this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<hrobjartur> Tm_T:  I don't have a windows license... and I also really dont care to install windows.
<Tm_T> Windows is totally irrelevant on this conversation
<hrobjartur> Tm_T:  yes these are the ubuntu instructions I followed
<hrobjartur> Tm_T:  this guy, on this page... gets very nice highlights of which temp. reading is what... I dont get that
<hrobjartur> Tm_T:  his cpu temperate is called CPU temp... I have no idea which one is mine...
<hrobjartur> Tm_T:  I have Temp1  Temp2 Temp3
<Tm_T> ah, I think there's no way I can help on that
<hrobjartur> Tm_T:  btw... are all cpu's with so-called diode teperature sensors?
<hrobjartur> Tm_T:  then my cpu temp is probably Temp2
<steliosas> good news. My lifecam works with cheese.
<hrobjartur> I really would have thought there would by now be much better support for cpu temperatures on linux
<hrobjartur> I mean... most linux users put together their own systems, right?
<hrobjartur> and want to know if their heatsink is working ok
<Tm_T> hrobjartur: looks to me that it works just fine there, although possibly with wrong scale here and there
<hrobjartur> Tm_T:  well,  the temp3 is wrong, just as in that tutorial... but cant think of any sensible scale for that... it aint Farenheit
<hrobjartur> and it aint kelvin
<hrobjartur> Tm_T: just plain wrong
<Tm_T> that's not what I meant (:
<hrobjartur> Tm_T:   also, it isnt working so fine... when sensors doesnt tell me which temp is what
<hrobjartur> Tm_T: wron calibration I guess?
<Tm_T> yes, using wrong factor
<hrobjartur> Tm_T:  sorry I dont know how the sensor stuff works... didnt know that it has to calibrate anything... just thought it might ask the BIOS for some info.
<mokush> any idea how I could configure unity-2d-launcher to properly work in kde?
<OerHeks> mokush, unity & kde ? never heard of unity-2d-launcher in KDE.
<mokush> OerHeks: well you can install unity-2d-launcher as standalone and run it
<mokush> since there no other decent task manager as a plasmoid, I had to resort to this atrocity
<Peace-> mokush: smoth-bar
<Peace-> smooth-bar
<mokush> smooth-bar?
<mokush> Peace-: you mean, smooth-tasks?
<Peace-> i guess yes
<Peace-> i don't remember well the name
<mokush> Peace-: well smooth-tasks is my best bet, but because of the funky behaviour of the kde `launchers` it's not very friendly
<Peace-> yes you right this one http://wstaw.org/m/2011/07/20/plasma-desktopQW1407.jpg
<mokush> Peace-: isn't that the default task manager? in the screenshot?
<Peace-> yep this is alpha2 11.10
<Peace-> so smooth-task has some problem right now
<Peace-> so i didn't installed it
<Peace-> instal
<Peace-> -.-
<mokush> Peace-: well I compiled smooth-tasks from source, and it does what it's supposed to
<mokush> Peace-: but because it uses the standard launchers from libtaskmanager, the launchers are always moving around when closing and starting apps. and that's absolutely horrible
<Peace-> i think it's ok
<mokush> Peace-: well if the launchers would stay in the same place at all times, it would be great
<Peace-> i guess you can configure that
<Peace->  am sorry but right now i can 't test
<mokush> Peace-: where?
<Peace-> right click on the smooth atsk ?
<Peace-> task
<sandeep_> HELLO
<sandeep_> ANDI
<sandeep_> any body help me?
<sandeep_> how can i use google talk in kubuntu?
<mokush> sandeep_: you can use Kopete
<Peace-> sandeep_: the browser ?
<sandeep_> but thers no option for google, yahoo is there
<mokush> sandeep_: http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=57557
<sandeep_> i need a seperate chat software
<mokush> sandeep_: you can also use Pidgin
<sandeep_> i just installed google talk using wine, but font is not shown,
<sandeep_> where can i get pidgin
<mokush> sandeep_: use packagekit
<sandeep_> ok,let me try. another prob is i have to use mobile modem thru bluetooth how?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<sandeep_> please help me to use mobile phone as modem via bluetooth
<sandeep_> please help me to use mobile phone as modem via bluetooth
<sandeep_> please help me to use mobile phone as modem via bluetooth
<sandeep_> please help me to use mobile phone as modem via bluetooth
<OerHeks> sandeep_, maybe this page is any help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup
<sandeep_> thnanx
<BarkingFish> Good afternoon :)  And believe me, it is!
<BarkingFish> With a clear head after a good nights sleep, I've managed to install and get my USB wifi stick working in just 9 minutes, as opposed to $deity only knows how long it took last night.
<BluesKaj> Good Morning , BarkingFish
<BarkingFish> I figured out afterwards what I'd done wrong, and how to fix it.
<BarkingFish> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> most common wifi chips work , from the start up
<BarkingFish> I reinstalled Kubuntu this morning, sorta starting from clean.  Got the install done, and added ndiswrapper-common & utils, bought up the built in wifi and installed ndisgtk, loaded the two ndiswrapper drivers i needed, *then* plugged in the hardware.
<BarkingFish> yeah, this is common, but it needs to run with ndiswrapper - it does have native support apparently, but it's unstable
<BluesKaj> which c hip ?
<BarkingFish> Its a Siemens Gigaset USB 108, running on the Atheros AR5523 chipset
<BluesKaj> atheros and bcm are the most common , yeah
<BarkingFish> I see a lot of people on the net having trouble with it, which I was, until I figured to try installing the bits and bobs it needed first, and then attaching it. It just popped up in networkmanager and started scanning.
<BarkingFish> That officially makes kubuntu easier to use than Mandriva!
<BarkingFish> It took me 4 weeks to get that working on there, here it's taken 11 hours.
<BarkingFish> and a snooze :)
<BluesKaj> I tried ndiswrapper at first with belkin usb rt2870, and worked ok ,then wicd worked better , now on 11.04 it doesn't work with any configuration that I've tried
<jonathon_> Anyone got the link to fix the headphone port for laptops?
<BluesKaj> so I just switched back to ethernet ...
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj, unfortunately I don't have that option.  The estate I live on isn't cabled, so our networking is provided by a public beacon network.
<BarkingFish> It's wifi or nothing round here :)
<BarkingFish> brb
<BluesKaj> jonathon_, open alamixer in the terminal and make sure the hp ctrl is active...also if you're running pulseaudio , there some other options to consider
<jonathon_> Did that already
<jonathon_> There was an article somewhere that had something you typed in the Konsole that changed something, I used that once before and it worked, but I can'
<jonathon_> t find it again
<szal> BarkingFish: did you try the native driver?
<BluesKaj> jonathon_, the konsole commands can change lots of things ... try this , alsamixer -V all
<jonathon_> Has nothing to do with Alsamixer
<BluesKaj> what kind of hp connection , normal miniplug type or usb ?
<jonathon_> Normal
<BluesKaj> asked if you have pulsaudio installed
<jonathon_> I don't
<BarkingFish> szal: As I said, i was told the native driver was unstable, so rather than risk it, I went with ndiswrapper
<BarkingFish> I think it was dr_willis in #ubuntu who told me that.
<BluesKaj> jonathon_, if you're not willing to try to set up alsamixer , then I can't help you
<Kaleidoscope> Alsamixer is set up perfectly, So it has nothing to do with that, But thanks anyways
<BluesKaj> maybe some one else can
<szal> BarkingFish: well, my take is, you installed freshly anyway, so it wouldn't have hurt to try before going to ndiswrapper again :)
<BarkingFish> It was a case I think, that I was tired, not thinking straight last night.  it was gone midnight before I got working and I should have slept on it
<szal> BarkingFish: perhaps you can free up some disk space for a test installation & try that, so you wouldn't lose a working approach you already have
<BluesKaj> Kaleidoscope, if alsamixer was perfectly setup , then your hps would be working
<BarkingFish> I have a 500gb external disk, I could probably put an install on there
<Kaleidoscope> Maybe so, But there's nothing more to do with Alsa atm
<BluesKaj> Kaleidoscope, so what do you expect to do ?
<Kaleidoscope> Actually I managed to find that one article I found before
<Kaleidoscope> Here it is, for future reference https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<BluesKaj> Kaleidoscope,  a good practice is to keep a small reference text file with relavent commands , it helps a lot
<Kaleidoscope> Yea, I should probably start doin that =P
<BluesKaj> err nothing to do with alsamixer eh ? that article has nothing in it but alsa-base and alsa-utils
<Kaleidoscope> So I noticed
<BluesKaj> which is aslamixer  :)
<Kaleidoscope> But It's that LONG Command in step 4 that made it work last time
<BluesKaj> good reference tho
<Kaleidoscope> Hopefully it works again flawlessly
<Kaleidoscope> Ok, back in a few, Restartin
<BluesKaj> it takes out pulseaudio and basically reinstalls the alsa drivers , alsa-base and alsa-utils ..probly a refresh which resets the config files for the present state ...not a bad idea actually
<Kaleidoscope> Woohoo, Works beautifully now ^^
<BluesKaj> Kaleidoscope, I'll repeat what I said ,it takes out pulseaudio and basically reinstalls the alsa drivers , alsa-base and alsa-utils ..probly a refresh which resets the config files for the present state ...not a bad idea actually
<amittal> thoo
<Kaleidoscope> Well whatever it does, it gets the job done ^^
<amittal> j
 * BluesKaj wonders why updates/upgrades don't refresh the alsa state ...I'll have to keep this in mind
<Kaleidoscope> Well I'm off for now, Laters all
<jimmy51_> hello, when upgrading to 11.04 from 10.10 i received an error that it could not install initramfs-tools and exited with status 1.
<jimmy51_> is there a command i can run to have retry the upgrade but that won't need to re download all of the packages?
<jimmy51_> that took 6 hours yesterday and I'm hoping to not have to redo it all!
<OerHeks> jimmy51_, are you sure you have enough diskspace ?
<jimmy51_> OerHeks: i have 158GB free
<OerHeks> oke, i had not, when this error occured.
<BluesKaj> !bug/789722
<BluesKaj> !bug 789722
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 789722 in u-boot (Ubuntu) "package initramfs-tools 0.98.8ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/789722
<OerHeks> jimmy51_, maybe the 2nd part helps >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8975428&postcount=7
<OerHeks> thnx BluesKaj, i hope the -force will do
<BluesKaj> yeah OerHeks let's hope those force depends does the trick
<jimmy51_> hmm... it doesn't look happy with that comand
<jimmy51_> http://pastebin.com/qXERB5MD
<BluesKaj> jimmy51_, you on VB ?
<jimmy51_> BluesKaj: no, this is my host.  i run virtualbox so I can have some Windows VM's when needed
<OerHeks> jimmy51_, did you add  a PPA for VirtualBox ?
<jimmy51_> OerHeks: i think i did a long time ago, but the upgrade wizard told me it was going to disable 3rd party sources.  i can check to see if it's enabled.
<OerHeks> or installed virualbox from the site directly ?
<jimmy51_>  OerHeks: it's commented out.  i used the repo to install it.
<jimmy51_> OerHeks: should i re-enable it?
<OerHeks> i'm not sure if that could solve this issue, try it
<BluesKaj>  error in Version string '3.0.12-54655_Ubuntu_karmic': invalid character in revision number , then , dpkg: warning: downgrading initramfs-tools from 0.98.8ubuntu3.1 to 0.98.1ubuntu6.1. ..that looks like the problem
<jimmy51_> BluesKaj: what would cause that?  (and how do i fix it?)
<BluesKaj>  Version string '3.0.12-54655_Ubuntu_karmic?
<dnivra> hello. I have a socks proxy setup on localhost. How do I ask a terminal to use the proxy?
<BluesKaj> do you have abackport enabled that contains karmic packages ?
<BluesKaj> jimmy51_, ^
<jimmy51_> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/tUJnXrG8  I just added the vbox natty one
<BluesKaj> yeah, but are they installed .. the karmic packages that is ...the repos is commented so it doesn't affect anything but the installed packages will
<jimmy51_> BluesKaj: interesting... does the upgrade not know to upgrade those packages?
<BluesKaj> 'the pakages can't upgrade by skipping over required dependencies that don't fit them
<BluesKaj> they are supposed to upgrade in some cases others not it seems
<jimmy51_> hmm... so what's the answer?  remove the initramfs package?
<BluesKaj> but this is getting beyond my knowledge , so I dunno what 's next
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, any ideas ?
<OerHeks> nope, but i still think Vbox caused it.
<BluesKaj> James147, are you available ?
<James147> BluesKaj: for what?
<BluesKaj> James147, any ideas about this bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/789722
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 789722 in u-boot (Ubuntu) "package initramfs-tools 0.98.8ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]
<James147> BluesKaj: not sure
<BluesKaj> ok James147 . thanks for checking anyway
<BluesKaj> jimmy51_, I'm not soliciting for help here , but the knowledgeable guys at #ubuntu are more numerous than here.
<jimmy51_> ok.. i'll ask in there and see if anyone can help.  it looks like (according to google) it's not kubuntu specific and hits ubuntu users too
<BluesKaj> jimmy51_, yup, nothing to do with desktops
<jimmy51_> they seem too busy.  i just tried to remove the initramfs-tools package but that didn't work either.
<jimmy51_> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/zm0rUc7Z  is that helpful, or is this just another symptom
<jimmy51_> ?
<BluesKaj> .jimm that's a required package
<BluesKaj> jimmy51_, can get to grub ?  ..hold the shift key down right after the bios scrn til the grub menu appears
<jimmy51_> i could do that.  what would i do then?
<BluesKaj> choose the recovery kernel , then when the dialog appears choose "repair broken packages" , then reboot
<BluesKaj> it's worth a shot
<jimmy51_> ah, ok.  i'll try that now.
<jimmy51> BluesKaj: it booted to a grub shell SH:grub>.... no options or anything.
<jimmy51> BluesKaj: this isn't looking good :(
<Peace-> BluesKaj:  mmm broken packages xD 11.10
<BluesKaj> jimmy51, one more thing to try , sudo dpkg --remove --force-depends initramfs-tools
<BluesKaj> jimmy51, then sudo apt-get -f install
<BarkingFish> Hi all :)
<BarkingFish> In need of a wee bit of help, I'm trying to install flash player, and firefox is trying to use Apt-URL to open the link.  it's failing, saying "Unknown channel: "natty-partner".
<BarkingFish> Is there something I need to add to the repositories I'm using to get that?
<BarkingFish> nvm, found the answer :)
<BarkingFish> sorry to have bothered you
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mokush> does anybody know a unity-dock look-alike for kde?
<BluesKaj> cairo dock?
<BarkingFish> thanks BluesKaj :)
<IdleOne> Could someone tell me how I get the clock/calendar back in the bottom panel?
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, right click on the desktop , add widgets and search for a digital clock
<BarkingFish> IdleOne, Go to the bottom panel, right click and hover on panel options, then in the next menu select Add Widgets
<BarkingFish> the digital clock widget is in there, double click on it, and then wherever it pops up, drag it into your system tray.
<IdleOne> err, sometimes I amaze myself with my stupidity lol. thank you.
<BarkingFish> surprisingly, if all goes well, it should actually pop up in your system tray :)
<IdleOne> it did
<BluesKaj> we all forget things , even simple stuff...I know I certainly do , at my age :)
<BarkingFish> to prevent further loss, you might be wise to right click the panel, panel options and then click Lock Widgets
<IdleOne> hehe already done
<BarkingFish> :)
<IdleOne> think my daughter was playing around and removed it
<IdleOne> all good now.
<BarkingFish> I can help with some stuff even as a kubuntu newbie, cause all I ever used was KDE :)
<BarkingFish> Just make sure your daughter doesn't know where to find the lock widgets command, or you're really in trouble :P
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, not a gnome fan either eh ? :)
<BarkingFish> no.
<BarkingFish> The only place a gnome should be is sitting in a garden on a concrete mushroom :D
<BarkingFish> not on a computer
<BluesKaj> gnome was the first desktop I encountered on linux about 10yrs ago, almost turned me off trying to use ...thought it was some kind of cartoon OS :)
<mokush> BluesKaj: I've tried both cairo dock and awn, and they both act crazy on kde
<IdleOne> I was a Ubuntu user from the start but recently got discouraged with the switch to Unity and took the advice of a few friends and decided to give Kubuntu a fair shake,  30 full days of KDE. The 30 days isn't up yet but I am not switching back.
<BluesKaj> mokush, sorry I'm not into gnome like apps on kde
<BarkingFish> Well when I came onto Linux, before mandrake merged with Connectiva, it was a whole new world for me.  Windows was playing hell with my pc, so I gave up on it.  I got a free linux disk with a magazine, Mandrake 9.2. I installed it and never went back.
<BarkingFish> and the first environment I encountered was KDE.
<IdleOne> BarkingFish: my first steps were with mandrake 9.something and it was a total disaster I didn't touch linux for another 3-4 years
<BarkingFish> 0.o
<mokush> BluesKaj: well I'm not either, that's why I'm asking
<IdleOne> anyway this is offtopic
<BarkingFish> yeah
<IdleOne> :-)
<mokush> I'm looking for something like smoot-tasks but actualy working
<BarkingFish> speaking of which, do we have an offtopic channel?
<IdleOne> #kubuntu-offtopic
<BluesKaj> I started with knoppix then debian , a few mandrakes, suse, fedoras later and i settled for kubuntu about 2005
<BarkingFish> I tried FC3, and it was like trying to break into fort knox with a rubber mallet. Nothing would load or install, i almost thought the Feds had created it.
 * szal thought he had settled on SUSE, but started to develop niggles w/ it, so started looking around again
<gulzar> in ubuntu we have startupmanager to change the grub settings. How to do it in K-Ubuntu?
<gulzar> ?
<gulzar> in ubuntu we have startupmanager to change the grub settings. How to do it in K-Ubuntu? Startup-manager is not in the packagemanager and cannot be installed from commanline.
<maco> cant be installed from commandline? now THAT doesn't make sense. unless you're missing a repository?
<BluesKaj> !startup
<ubottu> To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<maco> gulzar: do you have universe enabled?
<gulzar> maco: I don't think so. I am with KDE first time...ummm wait
<maco> startupmanager is in universe
<BluesKaj> !startupmanager
<maco> kpackagekit -> preferences ...i think
<maco> should have checkboxes
<maco> BluesKaj: i think you need an "info" there
<BluesKaj> !info startupmanager
<maco> but i just rmadison'd it
<ubottu> startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub, Usplash and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.13-5 (natty), package size 114 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<yofel> there's kde-config-grub2, although I never used it
<yofel> !info kde-config-grub2
<ubottu> kde-config-grub2 (source: kcm-grub2): Configuration module for the GRUB2 bootloader. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 37 kB, installed size 236 kB
<gulzar> maco: in origin of packages universe, restricted etc are enabled
<BluesKaj> thanks yofel
<gulzar> yofel: no its not there. I think i am missing something
<yofel> It'll add grub2 bootloader settings to systemsettings -> startup and shutdown when installed
<yofel> gulzar: which release are you using? and it's not installed by default
<gulzar> yofel: 11.04
<maco> gulzar: have you done apt-get update      since enabling universe?
<yofel> then it'll be in kpackagekit as long as universe is enabled
<gulzar> maco: no. Actually my boot menu screen shows out of range so  I wanted to fix it first. I am running to fast...
<maco> gulzar: after enabling another repository, you have to fetch the list of whats in it ;)
<gulzar> maco: update started
<maco> kk
<gulzar> maco: all the options were ticked by default
<maco> but on a fresh install the only thing it knows about is the cd
<gulzar> maco: apt-get update is finished... very fast
<maco> apt-get update doesnt install updates, just refreshes the list of available software
<gulzar> maco: I am missing something ...need to do some setting
<yofel> missing what?
<gulzar> maco: yup but the refresh is too fast
<gulzar> yofel: most probably to nable some option
<yofel> the refresh takes a few seconds at most if your connection is fast
<gulzar> yofel: I am using my cell phone as modem
<gulzar> yofel:maco: wait...I can install VLC . It is in other repository. If I install it then it waill autoatically enable the list as i did with UBUNTU..
<maco> "too fast"?
<maco> oh, well did you see the list of which repos it checked?
<yofel> installing VLC won't enable any repositories, but if you can install VLC then you can install kde-config-grub2 too, they're from the same repository
<maco> it does list them as it goes through
<gulzar> maco:yofel: It is universe, multiverse, main
<gulzar> maco:yofel: let us see....I have to bear with outo frange some more time... Have to wait for VLC to finish :)
<yofel> looks about right, though restricted should be on too usually
<gulzar> maco:yofel: restricted traslation are there
<yofel> k
<yofel> you'll need universe so it looks like you're fine
<gulzar> maco:yofel: Ign http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security InRelease
<gulzar> Ign http://in.archive.ubuntu.com natty InRelease
<gulzar> Ign http://in.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates InRelease
<gulzar> Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com natty InRelease
<gulzar> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security Release.gpg
<gulzar> Hit http://in.archive.ubuntu.com natty Release.gpg
<FloodBotK1> gulzar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yofel> gulzar: use a pastebin please as FloodBotK1 says (once you're unmuted)
<gulzar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/648404/
<gulzar> yofel: can you read me?
<yofel> yep
<gulzar> yofel: Ok...pheww What this mute means? I know about blocking.
<yofel> gulzar: you're not allowed to paste so much into the channel, so FloodBotK1 muted you so you don't flood the channel
<gulzar> yofel: Ok
<gulzar> yofel: Which OS are u using?
<yofel> kubuntu, obviously
<gulzar> yofel: nice. But me first time and that too for Python programming in Qt and for presentations.
<gulzar> yofel: I have to quit. This IRC is slowing down the VLC installation. Thank you!
<krayz> hi all, where can i get support when my grub bootloader doesn work after installing kubuntu?
<Tm_T> how it doesnt work?
<Tm_T> !grub | krayz see also this
<ubottu> krayz see also this: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<krayz> well, I can boot to Kubuntu. But I have no menu... When I start my PC I first have a blue screen for 2 sec.onds and then it boots to Kubuntu...
<krayz> I installed first windows7, afterwise I installed Kubuntu on another partition and I wanted to modify the menu.lst to make it multiboot... but nothing happens
<krayz> I geuss that I am doing something wrong or the installation is not ok...
<maco> does holding down shift during boot do anything?
<krayz> I did not tried that...
<krayz> should I get another menu with shift?
<krayz> did not know that
<BluesKaj> krayz, right after the bios scrn , hold the shift key til grub menu shows
<krayz> ok... I am going to try know...
<krayz> see ya later
<BluesKaj> maco, there's an edit in default grub timeout to fix that , but I've forgotten which one ...the hidden or the one below it ?
<maco> dunno
<krayz> hi, back again... holding shift works!!
<krayz> so why does grub boot kubuntu without menu when I do no hold shift?
<yofel> krayz: good, now if you want to always see the menu, go to /etc/default/grub, and comment the HIDDEN entries out
<yofel> run sudo update-grub after than and you'll see the menu on next boot
<krayz> /etc/default/grub ... doesn exists here
<krayz> no such map is what i get told in my terminal
<krayz> or do you mean the grub.cfg?
<yofel> no, /etc/default/grub, /boot/grub/grub.cfg is auto-generated
<krayz> or in the menu.lst?
<yofel> and grub2 doesn't use menu.lst
<krayz> krayz@KrayZ-Linux:/$ ls /etc/default
<krayz> acpid         apport        brltty         cryptdisks  devpts  irqbalance        kerneloops  nss         rcS      saned  useradd
<krayz> acpi-support  avahi-daemon  console-setup  cups        grub    kdm.d             keyboard    ntpdate     rsync    tmpfs
<krayz> alsa          bootlogd      cron           dbus        halt    kernel-helper-rc  locale      pulseaudio  rsyslog  ufw
<FloodBotK1> krayz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yofel> see, the grub  file is there, and please use a pastebin for pasting multiple lines
<BluesKaj> krayz, alt+f2 /etc/default/grub
<krayz> wait... my fault .. i should edit the file .. i thought it should be a map ... excuse me
<yofel> alt+f2, kdesudo kate /etc/default/grub rather
<krayz> pls do not hit me
<yofel> don't worry, no reason to ^^
<krayz> ;)
<krayz> so if i want to add windows  7 to my grub list i should do it there and not in menu.lst?
<BluesKaj> yofel, right...need permission to edit ... duh!
<yofel> no, edit the file, run update-grub and os-prober _should_ find win7 by itself
<BluesKaj> menu.lst doesn't exist in grub 2
<skreech_> hi BarkingFish
<BarkingFish> hi Daskreech
<krayz> yofel ... os-prober?
<yofel> a script used by update-grub, don't worry about the details
<gulzar> I just used Gwenview. Its awesome. This is what I was looking in Gnome but finally got it in KDE. One more reason to love KDE.
<yofel> :D
<BluesKaj> yofel,  just os-prober , will find the windows install ?
<gulzar> yofel:after installing VLC I can install startup-manager.
<krayz> how to run it? because os-prober itself : sudo: os-proper: command not found
<yofel> I know it's the job of os-prober to find other installed OSs, but don't ask me how it does it
<yofel> krayz: YOU don't run that
<krayz> ah ok ... itś a function from grub
<yofel> krayz: you run: sudo update-grub
<krayz> i did ... then i will try know... see ya soon
<yofel> wait
<yofel> gone..
<gulzar> yofel: are you an operator?
<yofel> chan op? no
<gulzar> yofel: ok
<krayz> hi, still no boot menu... geuss i commented out not the right lines...
<yofel> here I commented out:
<yofel> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<yofel> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<FloodBotK1> yofel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<krayz> i did the same
<yofel> and you ran update-grub?
<krayz> could the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" be an issue
<yofel> nope
<BarkingFish> evening all :)
<krayz> yes i did, it says to succesful updated
<BarkingFish> I have a major problem here, unfortunately I have no idea how to fix it.  I wanted to remove pulseaudio in favor of an alsa only config on my laptop, and followed the instructions on this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<BarkingFish> I had sound when I started, i now have nothing. Not even so much as a bleep out of this thing.
<BarkingFish> can anyone advise me on how to get the sound back up and working please?
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, did yoset the alsacontrols in alsamixer in the terminal ?
<BarkingFish> yes
<krayz> yofel, could it be a problem that I did reinstall after the kubuntu installion? ( i thought first there was something wrong with grub)
<krayz> i mean reinstall grub
<yofel> nah, shouldn't be...
<BarkingFish> and to my discredit I got a whole load of gnome stuff when I followed the instructions, which i really didn't want
<krayz> i did reinstall with cmd: sudo apt-get install grub
<yofel> aaah
<yofel> *that*'s grub1
<krayz> is that my problem now?
<yofel> well not sure, I don't know what the postinstall script do and whether they actually install grub into the MBR
<krayz> so i should reinstall kubuntu (as it just installed and not modified yet) and try your steps again?
<yofel> *does
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, did you run the natty commands , if so , try the lucid one , it works best for some reson
<krayz> it would be the best I geuss
<BluesKaj> reason
<yofel> krayz: no, you could purge grub, make sure grub-pc is installed and run grub-install then
<BarkingFish> Well yes, I ran the natty commands because I'm on natty :)  I wasn't expecting to run the ones for a different version!
<krayz> how to make sure... where to check (i am new to kubuntu so sorry for my noobish questions)
<BarkingFish> either way, for now, I want to skip the fiddly stuff and just get my sound back up if that's ok. Not being funny, I just want bits working for now. I'll fiddle when I know more about what I'm fiddling with :)
<yofel> krayz: 'sudo apt-get purge grub', 'sudo apt-get install grub-pc'
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, sorry I realized after you left  the natty command is flawed ...ther's an issue there...dunno if it's on launchpad yet
<yofel> after that run 'sudo grub-install /dev/sda' (if you want grub to be in the MBR of your first HDD)
<krayz> yofel, ok ... all your steps done... modified the /etc/default/grub and i did run update-grub... so i will reboot know and see what happens... see ya soon
<krayz> Yofel, hi , yes the pc boots now with grub menu but still without windows 7 as an option
<yofel> ok.. is windows listed when you run update-grub? (i guess no)
<krayz> yofel, i did run it again. Indeed, it is not listed. Just the linux image, the initrd image and the memtest
<yofel> hm, any output when you run 'sudo os-prober' ?
<krayz> so the os-prober does not find it
<krayz> no
<yofel> ok...
<krayz> i does run but no output
<yofel> where's linux and where windows in the partition layout?
<Linkmaster> where are the desktop images located in 11.04? I know that in 10.10, I could go to .kde->share->wallpapers  I believe was the route, but I'm not finding anything similar in a fresh install of natty
<krayz> got 2 harddrives, kubuntu is on the first partition of my first harddrive (got 2 partitions) on hardrive 2 is windows 7 installed
<yofel> Linkmaster: the default ones are in /usr/share/wallpapers, .kde are local ones
<krayz> so sda1 is kubuntu and sdb1 is win7
<yofel> k, give me a minute
<shane2peru> gimp don't work???
<shane2peru> (gimp:19687): GLib-WARNING **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.28.6/./glib/goption.c:2132: ignoring no-arg, optional-arg or filename flags (8) on option of type 0
<shane2peru> Segmentation fault
<Linkmaster> yofel: I was looking in .kde, and couldn't find anything about wallpapers, but thanks for telling me the location of the default ones[is now going to remove them, I didn't like most of them too much]
<yofel> shane2peru: go to system settings, application appearance, gtk appearance, change theme to something else than oxygen-gtk, apply, start gimp, set setting back to oxygen-gtk
<shane2peru> yofel: you da man!   Thanks
<krayz> idd, yofel is very kind to help us all ;) I appreciate that
<jimmy51> BluesKaj: i think i tried that first...
<jimmy51> BluesKaj: now i'm at a failed boot prompt  sh:grub>.
<shane2peru> yofel: I take it you are familiar with that problem?  that was really odd.
<yofel> shane2peru: yep, it's a known crash with oxygen-gtk and the first run of gimp, once gimp started fine once you can use oxygen-gtk again
<BluesKaj> jimmy51,   sudo dpkg --remove --force-depends initramfs-tools ?
<krayz_> yofel, oeps, i reconnected ... did you post something in the meanwhile?
<yofel> krayz_: nope, sec
<krayz_> ah then i am a lucky bastard
<krayz_> ;)
<shane2peru> yofel: well, I appreciate the info, I didn't know that, and it threw me for a loop.
<yofel> krayz_: ok, here's the grub.cfg entry from my desktop http://paste.kde.org/99115
<yofel> krayz_: change the UUID after --set=root <UUID> to the one you get from 'sudo blkid'
<yofel> and then add that entry to /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<jimmy51> BluesKaj: yeah, the other guy who was helping sent me a post with that in it
<jimmy51> can i run that within the grub shell?
<yofel> ah, and the set root='(... line needs adjusting too
<jimmy51> BluesKaj: I think I'll have to boot to the livecd and chroot, right?
<yofel> jimmy51: wait, how did you end up in the grub shell?
<jimmy51> yofel: my 10.10 to 11.04 upgrade failed with an error installing initramfs-tools.  i tried a few suggestions to fix it, the last one was to reboot and try recovery option in grub menu.
<jimmy51> yofel: unfortunately it doesn't even get to the menu
<jimmy51> yofel: just drops to grub shell immedidatly
<jimmy51> *immediately
<yofel> uh, ok, what happens if you do 'load normal' in the grub shell?
<jimmy51> yofel: unknown command 'load'
<yofel> ah wrong
<yofel> insmod normal
<yofel> then run normal
<yofel> *then run 'normal'
<jimmy51> unknown command 'normal'
<jimmy51> yofel: I ran "insmod normal", which didn't return an error but following up with "normal" errored.
<yofel> if that happens even after insmod normal (without error), then you probably want to go to a live disk, chroot, and try to fix the install from there
<jimmy51> yofel: ok.  i'm having a co-worker burn it right now.  i'll boot to it shortley.
<gulzar> I installed startupmaanger (gome application) so the download was big but now I removed it after the work is done. But there must be some unwanted packages left. How to remove them?
<yofel> sudo apt-get autoremove should remove most, if not I'm not sure which ones you need to look for
<gulzar> yofel: yup this was what I needed. 107MB removed....
<jimmy51> yofel: ok.  i'll probably have to ask for chroot help once the cd is burned.
<krayz> yofel, I geuss grub works ok now, I see win7 in the menu. But after selecting it I got the message, bootmgr is missing... so that is a windows issue...
<krayz> I installed windows first, could it be that windows puts his bootmgr on sda1 because it is the first drive and grub did overwrite it? If yes i have to fix the windows bootmgr and put it to sdb1 right?
<krayz> yofel, i reboot ... trying something, just read in the net something about windows7 putting his bootmgr on another partition then itself... so i pointed root in grub to another location... trying trying this
<jimm51_> yofel: ok, i'm chroot'd in.  what do i need to run again? (this crappy windows IRC client crashed on me)
<yofel> jimmy51: well, start with 'dpkg --configure -a'
<jimm51_> yofel: that spit a lot of problems... cannot create /dev/null: permission denied and error processing initramfs-tools
<layan> hola
<layan> alguno sabe hablar español?
<Pici> !es | layan
<ubottu> layan: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<krayz> yofel, did not work :(...
<yofel> jimmy51: is /dev, /sys and /proc bind-mounted?
<layan> speak spanish?
<krayz> yofel, I am worried for grub if I start windows repair for the tool fixboot. I have some strange feeling it will overwrite grub again .. and I will get stuck in a loop... any experience?
<yofel> enough that I'm happy if windows an linux together on one system just work and I don't have to touch them -.-
<jimm51_> yofel: ah, nope.  didn't do that.  I think have have notes on that in a file on my HDD.  i'll see if i can find it.
<yofel> I have no idea what windows would do in this case to be honest
<yofel> !grub2 | jimmy51
<ubottu> jimmy51: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<yofel> jimmy51: there's chroot instructions somewhere on the help page
<yofel> just leave the part about grub away for now
<krayz> ok yofel, thnx for help. If windows does something weird, now I know how to fix grub... your help is appreciated overhere...
<krayz> keep up the good work guys !! (I am starting to love kubuntu, first always used Gentoo for my servers, starting to think about completly switching to ubuntu
<BluesKaj> yofel, does os-prober  normally add a windows partition to grub if it's on the same hdd ?
<jimm51_> yofel: ok, did the bind mounts.  re ran the command after chroot'ing again and still have errors processing initramfs-tools.  now should i do the remove?
<yofel> it should add one if it's anywhere. See my entry. I have kubuntu on a dmraid setup and windows is on sdc1, works fine
<jimm51_> yofel: http://pastebin.com/j6aNytmp  is the error
<aguitel> i am trying to install kubuntu 11.04 ,but when the instalation advance it try to make update with servers and it never end ,anyway to install with no updates ?+
<yofel> jimm51_: do you need lilo?
<yofel> I would try to dpkg --pruge --force-depends lilo and see if it works then
<jimm51_> yofel: i do not
<jimm51_> yofel: i think i was experimenting with bootloaders on flash memory a long time ago.  removing.
<jimm51_>  yofel: http://www.pastebin.com/uiSind3E  <- new result
<jimm51_> !info utube
<ubottu> Package utube does not exist in natty
<yofel> ok, now try apt-get install -f
<jimm51_> yofel: built a dependency tree with no errors.  it has a long list of stuff i should autoremove.
<yofel> you probably don't want that, does it want to install something?
<jimm51_> yofel: http://pastebin.com/5Q5ZrxWb
<yofel> hm, then try to dist-upgrade and install kubuntu-desktop
<jimm51_> yofel: that tells me 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<yofel> and dpkg --configure -a runs fine now? or still hangs on utube?
<jimm51_> yofel: still hangs on utube.  what is utube?
<jimm51_> !utube
<yofel> not something from the archive it seems
<jimm51_> can i remogve it?
<yofel> probably
<jimm51_> dpkg --purge --force-depends utube?
<yofel> yes
<jimm51_> yofel: ok, now dpkg configure a gives this:  http://pastebin.com/NAUPqghT
<jimm51_> seems like virtualbox is screwed up.  i'm on 4.2, not 3.0
<yofel> that should be non-fatal I think
<yofel> try to install grub again and reboot
<jimm51_> yofel: ah ha! purged vbox 3.0 and now dpkg --configure -a doesn't return anything
<jimm51_> ok
<szal> jimm51_: where did you get 4.2?
<jimm51_> virtualbox's website
<szal> jimm51_: when?
<jimm51_> err, maybe 4.1
 * szal has 4.0.12 from their pkg repo
<jimm51_> szal: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads  <- 4.1 is newest
<jimm51_> yofel: ok, i've hit a bug.  bug 703009
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 703009 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703009
<jimm51_> apparantely i can't install grub from outside and have to install from within my chroot.
<jimm51_> (that's the workaround described in the bug)
<jimm51_> from within the chroot, do i just run grub-install /dev/sda ?
<yofel> yep, should work
<soee> hi guys, there wont be any KDE 4.7 rc for natty ? only final version ?
<jimm51_> yofel: ok.  trying it and rebooting!  i hope this works.  Thanks for the help, by the way.
<yofel> you're welcome
<vikapi> usually when does kubuntu 12.04 work starts???is it immediately after kubuntu 11.10??
<yofel> vikapi: yes
<jimm51_> bad day... kubuntu upgrade died and my office doorknob mechanism broke, leaving me locked out until a guy could come drill the knob out.
<BluesKaj> soee, porbly not til you install oneiric
<vikapi> and is it considered tat all x.04 is stable and x.10 is a bit unstable??
<yofel> soee: probably, we didn't even get rc1 completely into oneiric yet
<soee> BluesKaj, did you tested current Oneiric version ?
<yofel> vikapi: no, 10.04, 12.04, ... are LTS, the others aren't, other than that they should work the same
<soee> yofel, there are more problems with 4.7 ?
<BluesKaj> soee, yes , ...it's no working with my nvidia driver amongst other things , but yofel knows more about oneiric than me
<jimm51_> yofel: ok, i've booted!  that's a good step.  now can i test to see if initramfs installed properly?
<yofel> jimm51_: if kubuntu-desktop is installed it'll be find
<yofel> *fine
<vikapi> LTS is becoz they are stable compared to x.10 correct?will any1 give LTS for unstable product??
<soee> BluesKaj, well its to early to use oneiric i think, i need to my machine to work without any problems as now on 11.04
<yofel> soee: tell the KDE folks to get their software licensing right *-.-, other than that not really
<yofel> 4.7 final should be easy
<soee> :)
<BluesKaj> soee, yes , I reverted to natty after my probs
<szal> yofel: what's wrong w/ KDE licensing?
<yofel> szal: in the new split packages we had to add the full license copies to almost all packages because everyone forgot about that, and for kate once file had no license it was under.
<yofel> s/once/one
<vikapi> i was wonderin, why k/ubuntu give LTS only for x.04 and not for x.10..their release time being same (6 months), why they not givin LTS for x.10 also..
<yofel> vikapi: LTS means Long term support, the developers don't have the resources to give all releases support for that time span
<vikapi> yofel: hmm..i didn think tat way.. :)
<jimm51_> yofel, BluesKaj: you guys are great.
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj, I got my sound back :)
<BarkingFish> I did what you suggested, the --reinstall of alsa-base and alsa-utils, and it's up.
<jimm51_> i'm runnin 11.04 now, updated virtual box and the extension pack, and so far all looks well.
<jimm51_> i hope the 11.11 upgrade goes better :)
<yofel> blame lilo :P
<jimm51_> yofel: is that what caused it?
<yofel> would probably warrant a bug report actually
<yofel> jimm51_: it was the lilo script that failed
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, good to hear ...how did you manage ?
<BarkingFish> simply reinstalled the two progs, rebooted and it popped up when I restarted
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, alsa-base and utils ?
<BarkingFish> yeah
<BarkingFish> I meant to ask something earlier.  Using apt-get install on the command line is a bit long winded for me, I like it fast and I like it yesterday :)  Is there any way I can "make" an alias of some kind which would run those commands?
<tamran> hi all, I'm curious if I've got a vanilla Ubuntu 11.04 install and I want to run (and test) KDE ... will it be a gigantic mess without removing gnome and unity components?
<BarkingFish> For example, instead of typing sudo apt-get install (whatever), that I could type sage -i and then the prog name?
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, yes , in ~/.bashrc
<jimm51_> BarkingFish: you could write a bash script that takes an argument for a package name and just calls it
 * jimm51_ just noticed he spelled jimmy wrong
<tamran> also, I'm curious if I was to replace GDM with KDM, but decided to run gnome ... would that be a mess?
<tamran> I'm trying to avoid a situation where too many competing services start up when the computer boots ... which would bog everything down
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj, Ok, I'd have to do a little research on that to find out how to work on it, since I don't do a lot of bash stuff.
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, http://paste.ubuntu.com/648505/   ...this is my version
<BarkingFish> But I think that would be a good short command for apt-get, rpm packages have urpmi, we could have sage :)
<BluesKaj> just add the aliases,, no need for a script
<BluesKaj> I usein for installl an re for remove etc ...you'll see
<BarkingFish> that looks good. could I use the - sign in the aliases? like sage -i for the install command, without messing up the rc?
<BarkingFish> one thing, BluesKaj - in PM
<asfyxia> tamran, are you trying to run KDE with GDM?
<tamran> asfyxia: I'd prefer to run KDM actually, and I would switch between unity/gnome (girlfriend) and KDE (me)
<John___> hello
<jimm51_> tamran: i suppose that's easier than finding a girlfriend that likes KDE :)
<John___> Wait there are women who knows from PC?
<jimm51_> yofel: is there a command i can run before any future updates to check the health of my package system before running the update?
<John___> Guys i need some help with Ubuntu with KDE
<tamran> jimm51_: lol
<John___> i dont have Kubuntu but i though you could help me
<asfyxia> tamran, in theory that is possible, you can switch between desktops. My experience however, is that you can best keep them apart as much as possible; that is, install Kubuntu and Ubuntu in dual-boot
<maco> John___: thanks for the sexism duee
<maco> *dude
<John___> they told me from ubuntu to come here
<tamran> John___: lol, I just asked a bunch of questions about KDE on vanilla ubuntu myself :)
 * maco won't be helping
<John___> XD maco i have never seen a woman using a computer
<tamran> asfyxia: yeah, that is what I was worried about
<maco> John___: blind?
<yofel> jimm51_: not really, the package system is fine until you get errors. You can't really check if the upgrade works before you try it
<asfyxia> tamran, I had my crashes *sigh*
<tamran> asfyxia: good to know
<yofel> jimm51_: although once btrfs isn't experimental anymore in a few years you'll at least be able to revert the upgrade attempt, but that's still future talk
<tamran> that's a bummer
<asfyxia> John__, what do you want to know?
<John___> If it is posible to add launcher at the desktop layouts at KDE
<John___> because i dont have it
<John___> and i guess i have to install the whole shell with a lot of software wich i dont need
<asfyxia> John__, yeah, that's possible
<John___> Well is it possible without the unneeded software?
<asfyxia> Click on the 'cashew', search for 'application launcher'
<John___> what is cashew
<yofel> that cashew-lookalike you see at the end of the panel when the widgets are unlocked
<asfyxia> Ah, that is the bean-like (or cashew-nut like, if you wish) icon in the corner of your start screen
<John___> Ok added
<josue> hola, el canal de kubuntu en español cual es?
<John___> actualy i did not mean that one
<asfyxia> Josue, try kubuntu-es
<John___> Anyway thanx :)
<John___> And have a nice day
<BluesKaj> time set up the BBQ ...too hot to cook indoors today ...AC is working ovetime as it is .
<BluesKaj> BBL
<BarkingFish> Would anyone know how to change the sound files on here, such as startup, logout, etc please? Looking on the net I can only find instruction for Ubuntu, and they don't match what I can do here.
<BarkingFish> They say to use system/preferences/sounds - but I don't find that in my menu.
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, kmenu>apps>settings>system settings>multimedia>phonon
<James147> BarkingFish: ^^ They are under notifications
<BarkingFish> Ah, great :)
<BarkingFish> it seems that everytime I google instructions for "kubuntu", i get instructions for ubuntu >:)
<BluesKaj> oh , i thought were talking about the devices..missed startup part
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, yeah , that's apet peeve with most kubuntu users
<James147> BarkingFish: allot of the time it makes little difference :) just the gui stuff that differs... so if searching for kubuntu fails try just looking for kde if its gui related
<BarkingFish> James147, When you say they're under "notifications", where? In systemsettings?
<James147> BarkingFish: System settings > application and system Notifications
<BarkingFish> ok, thanks
<James147> think its in the kde workspace category
<delight>  /msg NickServ identify bingo
<jimmy51_> up and running :)
<jimmy51_> BluesKaj, yofel: again, thanks for all of the help.  have a nice evening, and if you're anywhere near me geographically, stay inside were there is air conditioning!
 * jimmy51_ is heading out
 * yofel has rain all day :/
<BluesKaj> jimmy51_, yeah it 30C here and we the A/C on
<BluesKaj> 30C= 86F for our amarican friends...probly hotter there tho
<BluesKaj> err american
<asfyxia> BluesKaj, where are you that it is 30C? *planning holiday*
<BluesKaj> asfyxia, in Ontario Canada , near the North Channel of Lake Huron ...it's a tourist area as well as mining and forestry
<OerHeks> oke, nobody will notice us then :-D
<aguitel> i am trying to install kubuntu 11.04 ,but when the instalation advance it try to make update with servers and it never end ,anyway to install with no updates ?
<szal> aguitel: grab the alternate CD, there you can skip that step
<aguitel> szal, how to do in usb ?
<aguitel> szal, command dd ?
<James147> aguitel: there should be an option on the first screen (the one with the checks) to disable downloacing the updates
<aguitel> James147, is not this option ,is when syncronice with servers
<James147> aguitel: http://www.kubuntu.org/files/10.10-release-announce/ubiquity2.png ^^ that screen... think its the same for 11.04
<aguitel> James147, ok
<soee> whera are defined apps that are loaded on ystem start automaticly ?
<SIR_Taco> hello
<asfyxia> Sounds like fun, BluesKaj, maybe a nice mountainbiking area too. But ok, let's skip o
<asfyxia> to serious matters
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> anyone know how to find out wat kde version your running ?
<asfyxia> *I hit the wrong button, sorry*
<SIR_Taco> ]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR: pick a kde program (like konsole) and select "help->about kde"
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> cheers
<szal> or on the terminal: kwin --verison
<szal> *version
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> is 4.6.2 the latest kde :d
<szal> and change that uber-1337 nick *eyecancer*..
<SIR_Taco> ]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR: depends on what version of kubuntu you're running I suppose
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> latest stable 11.04
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> 64bit
<SIR_Taco> ]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR: then yes I would say that's current.... there is teh 4.7rc out there, but not for 11.04 unless you specifically want it
<szal> KDE Development Platform: 4.6.5 (4.6.5)
<asfyxia> @UnterKiller (whatever): do you want the latest pre-alpha, or the last stable version?
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> yeah i only really get stable software most of the time :P
<SIR_Taco> ]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR: stable is what you want, unless you want to (possibly) lose files/settings/etc
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> heh
<SIR_Taco> the 4.7RC is still not completely done with the packaging (KDE changed the way they pacakge things.... which made the *buntu packagers have to change everything)
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> hmmm do most of u use standard or LTS ?
<SIR_Taco> ]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR: my laptop runs 11.04, my desktop (which if it breaks I don't care about) runs the latest alpha/beta release... so I'm on 11.10 right now
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> sweet
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> im just running 64bit desktop version
<SIR_Taco> ]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR: if it works, stick with it
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> yeah working good :D
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> im more of a windows user :P but a mate got me onto gentoo ages ago then tried out ubuntu / kubuntu
<SIR_Taco> unless you're feeling semi-crazy... stick with what you have until there's a new LTS
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> yeah ive just got a wubi install inside of windows :P
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> i have done a native install befor but this is the best for me atm
<SIR_Taco> ]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR: that works then, you can break it as much as you'd like
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> :D
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> how much disk performance do u really lose using this wubi boot inside windows ?
<SIR_Taco> ]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR: not sure entirely I haven't tried it
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> hmm
<SIR_Taco> I may be crazy, but I always thought that wubi ran in a VM? (someone want to correct me on that?) Which means you're losing resources ot the start
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> dont think so ?
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> its just like a duel boot inside windows
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> diff kind of duel boot
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> and just builds it inside a windows structure
<James147> SIR_Taco: wubi is full install inside a file that is located in a windows parittion ^^
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> ;)
<James147> ^^ it jsut boots from the file rather then a partition
<SIR_Taco> James147: ah, thanks for that
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> its pretty cool if u want a easy cheap ubuntu install :P
<SIR_Taco> James147: there must be downside though?
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> u lose disk performance
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> thats 1 :P
<szal> of course, the downside is that Windows needs to be running..  or doesn't it?
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> i even gamed through wine on a wubi install with css wasnt that bad
<James147> SIR_Taco: it means you dont have full access to your disks from within kubuntu :) and makes it harder to revocer using a live cd
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> nope
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> windows doesnt need to be running
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> why would u want to a recover a wubi install  ?
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> :P
<James147> szal: it dosnt need windows running... it just installed inside a file that is located inside windows and modifies windows boot loader to add an entry for booting form this file
<SIR_Taco> with Wubi installed to a file, it makes me think it's like a VM... it's a file.... it changes size as appropriate
<James147> szal: it is a fully fledged install otherwise... no vms or anything else running...
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> all u do is download the cd iso and virtual cd and u ahve the option of wube install inside windows :D
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> can only do it with the cd not the dvd thow
<James147> ]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR: you can jsut dl the wubi installer and run that... no need to dl a cd
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> umm
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> i think i tried that awhile back with an older wubi loader it stuffed my partition
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> i was trying to do something cant remember wat
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> id just download the cd its much easier
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> :P
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> but yes i think u can use the wubi loader by itself to create a boot
<SIR_Taco> sorry, I appologize, it's not a VM
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> the only downside ive seen so far is u lose a slight bit of disk performance thats wat it says when u install
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> :P
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> i dont really have a spare drive to do a native install
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> i could on my old systems but meh
<SIR_Taco> but it's a Virtual Partition.... and you can argue that one up and down... but yes, disk performance is the problem
<James147> you dont need a spare drive... yo can partition the one you have
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> yeah i know
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> im just leaving it as one drive
<SIR_Taco> ]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR: if you have a spare drive, you may as well just install ig
<SIR_Taco> it even
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> yeah i dont have a spare drive :P
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> built a new system last year
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> only got one sata2 drive atm
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> when i get an SSD sometime ill use this drive
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> they have made something faster then ssd now
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> like 100times faster
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> ssd should become real cheap soon
<SIR_Taco> yea, it's called RAM :P
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> :P
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> dunno wat it was called
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> some new technology webpage
<SIR_Taco> ]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR: yes I know, I read that too... but it should be a few years
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> can print out your own solar panels now aswell with a computer printer
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> :P
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> im waiting for sandisk or verbatim to make ssd
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> sick of all these big companies buying the tech up and charging heaps :D
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> do any of u game on linux ?
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> :P
<James147> ]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR: loads :)
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> id move over to linux if i could get games running as good as windows
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> :P
<SIR_Taco> me too
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> i tried wine with a wubi install but thats dodge cause of disk performance
<SIR_Taco> depends on the game I suppose
 * James147 hasnt had a problem getting the games he wants to play to work under wine :d
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> wasnt to bad thow running css from the windows drive on a wubi boot
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> still played ok
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> for a p4 AMD equiv pc
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> can u play them fullscreen thow ?
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> i see alot of people playing them in windows
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> i also tried that play on linux program aswell not bad
<SIR_Taco> which game?
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> was some rally game some dude was playing
<James147> ^^ should probally take this to #kubuntu-offtopic
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> aww :(
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> spose asking if anyones got an android is off topic aswell :P ?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
 * BarkingFish sighs and bangs his head on his desk
<BarkingFish> Right, do we have a repository of old versions of packages please?
<BarkingFish> I've just gone to install something on firefox, and been told it's not compatible - how can we have firefox 5, when the actual product itself is only on 4.something weird?
<Hawkwind> What is the name of the package to install KDE on Ubuntu ?
<James147> Hawkwind: kubuntu-desktop
<Hawkwind> James147: That's it. Thanks!
<James147> Hawkwind: ^^ at least thes kde + the kubuntu default programs
<BarkingFish> Is there anyway at all that I can take firefox 5.0 off, and put 4.0 or 3.6.18 on please?
<yofel> BarkingFish: you *can* add old releases to the sources and force a package downgrade, though it's not supported
<yofel> but if you're on natty you can go back to 4.0
<yofel> without adding any sources
<BarkingFish> excellent. I don't mind it being not supported, as long as I can get this plugin working :)  I need a silverlight substitute called Moonlight.
<yofel> just run 'sudo apt-get install firefox=4.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu3' and figure out if you need to downgrade anything else
<BarkingFish> ok, great!
<yofel> after that, you'll need to pin the package down or it'll get updated on the next update again
<yofel> see http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-prevent-a-package-from-being-updated-in-ubuntu.html
<yofel> they are in a release frenzy though... oneiric has firefox 6.0~b1
<yofel> ~b2 actually
<SIR_Taco> future-fox :)
<BarkingFish> I think I've done this right, all i've done is sudo aptitude hold firefox
<yofel> should work too
<BarkingFish> best thing I can try now is to see if kpackagekit tries to update it
<yofel> using an apt pin would be more robust, that's what I usually use at least
<SIR_Taco> I'd lean more to using apt and blacklisting things in apt... than trusting packagekit
<SIR_Taco> but, that's just me I guess :)
<BarkingFish> well packagekit is trying to upgrade it, so I obviously have to do something better than I already have
<BarkingFish> obviously the hold I've put on it isn't working
<yofel> I haven't tried the dpkg --set-selections way yet, though I've seen people use it. For me apt pins work fine
<BarkingFish> well it seems to suggest I can just use the name of the program, not the whole package name
<BarkingFish> I don't understand why the hold hasn't taken
 * yofel checks whether muon cares about aptitude holds
<BarkingFish> I think it's sorted
<BarkingFish> the dpkg hold has got it
<BarkingFish> echo firefox hold | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<SIR_Taco> nice
<BarkingFish> kpackagekit isn't showing the update at all, so I assume that's done the job
<SIR_Taco> BarkingFish: if you really want to know... open Konsole... and type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<BarkingFish> Job done :)
<BarkingFish> The following packages have been kept back:
<BarkingFish>   firefox
<BarkingFish> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> how can i download this program mangler ? i tried the sudo apt command didnt work :(
<FloodBotK1> BarkingFish: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BarkingFish> 3 lines is a flood???
<BarkingFish> 0.o
<BarkingFish> I wasn't gonna use a whole paste for 3 short lines of data.
<SIR_Taco> ooooh, you flooded again... lol
<SIR_Taco> glad it worked though
<szal> ]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR: (1) what program mangler?  (2) "didnt work" is NOT an exact error message..  (3) change that silly-a** nick.. ;)
<yofel> yep, flood is >= 3 lines
<BarkingFish> yofel: that's a bit low, why waste a whole paste for 3 lines of data? :)
<SIR_Taco> szal: lol
<BarkingFish> If I'd put it all on one line, wouldn't've been a problem :)
<yofel> I didn't write the bot, but yeah, 3 is a bit short :/
<SIR_Taco> BarkingFish: that's what the paste.kde.org is for I suppose... but yes, it's iffy
<BarkingFish> yofel, who runs the bot, maybe you could get them to up it in the code :)
<yofel> too lazy for that :P
<BarkingFish> I code the occasional bot parts myself, perlmods and stuff.
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> my nick is fine :P
<SIR_Taco> ]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR: haha ok, what's the problem though?
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> trying to install a ventrillo replacement called wrangler
<Kaleidoscope> How would I go about installing something that doesn't exist in the Package Manager
<yofel> ]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR: a) from where, b) how
<BarkingFish> Kaleidoscope, What are you trying to install and where from?
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> just getting the link
<Kaleidoscope> It's the Mantra web browser, It's basically a modded Firefox. www.getmantra.com   This is the DL for it
<SIR_Taco> ]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR: I believe that installing Ventrillo, installs the new wrangler replacement...
<BarkingFish> ok Kaleidoscope, one moment
<Kaleidoscope> Thanks
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> hmm ?
<SIR_Taco> ]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR: or how about "mangler" ?
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> u confused me :d
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> i was trying to install mangler
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> is there actually vent for linux ?
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> ive got teamspeak 2 installed
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> gonna install TS3 soon
<BarkingFish> Kaleidoscope, from the looks of the download page on that website, it looks like you're possibly going to have to compile it.
<SIR_Taco>  ]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR: you have libventrilo3-0
<Kaleidoscope> Alright
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> ahh
<BarkingFish> There isn't a package for ubuntu, and the only distro independent sets are tar.bz2, which leads me to believe they're probably source code
<szal> Kaleidoscope: the archive should come w/ installation instructions
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> wats a good package manager aswell i use kpackagekit
<SIR_Taco> ]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR: you also have 'mangler' which is a "Ventrilo compatible client for Linus"
<Kaleidoscope> szal, Hopefully, I should be able to follow em pretty easily if it does
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> yea i was gonna get mangler but i cant seem to use sudo apt commands
 * szal uses aptitude exclusively for package management
<BarkingFish> that is the best one, ]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR - I'm certainly not having any problems with it after less than 24 hours on kubuntu :)
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> maybe cause ive changed the mirrors
<BarkingFish> it's easier than all that sudo apt-get cli stuff :)
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> mangler is barkingfish ?
<BarkingFish> no, kpackagekit :)
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> ah
<BarkingFish> It's what I'm using and I've barely been on the distro for a day!
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> so kpackagekit is the best package manager around :P ?
<BarkingFish> to me, yes.
<BarkingFish> Others may think differently
<Kaleidoscope> I love kpackagekit
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> hmm i cant remember alot of the others
<Kaleidoscope> I tried synaptic once, Was pretty gross :P
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> ahh yeah that 1
<Kaleidoscope> OH WOW
<Kaleidoscope> Mantra came with a shell script file so it runs right out of the archive
<Kaleidoscope> That's just lovely ^^
<yofel> kpackagekit is easy, muon-insaller (default in oneiric) will be a ubuntu software center lookalike, if you're looking for a synaptic replacement use muon
<SIR_Taco> ]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR: they all run with on apt... so if you learn apt, that's good... but I would argue there isn't many better than another as far as installing software, just some better are figuring out what you want
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> hmmm
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> yeah im not familair with apt :P
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> well sorta
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> used sudo commands a fair few times
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> sudo apt
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> im n00b as on linux thow :P
<Kaleidoscope> I'm in the same boat as you, Hunter
<SIR_Taco> haha no problem
<yofel> everyone is at some point
<BarkingFish> ]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR, Don't worry about it d00d. I feel like a noob again after nearly 10 years on linux.  Changing distros has its ups and downs.
<SIR_Taco> It's just nice to see if something goes terribly wrong.... running apt in the konsole/console will tell you that, most package managers wont
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> wat distro did u use ?
<BarkingFish> Was on mandriva until yesterday
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> ah
<BarkingFish> 10 years on that is plenty :)
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> i used gentoo for a few days
<Kaleidoscope> I'm on Kubuntu 11.04 64bit ^^
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> got a mate to build it over ssh
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> :P
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> thats why im a fan of kde
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> yeah same kubuntu 11.04
<BarkingFish> ^what he said
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> gentoo was to advanced for a newbie :P
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> he used slackware and gentoo
<Kaleidoscope> I'll move up to slackware maybe in a year or so, Once I get really comfortable with Linux
<SIR_Taco> try starting on Slackware.... it was almsot worth it, just for the amount of Linux commands I remembered lol
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> yeah he said it would do me good
<Kaleidoscope> lol
<BarkingFish> ok, the downgrade of firefox appears to have worked.  I've got the moonlight plugin installed, and it is compatible :)
<SIR_Taco> if you like being "throw into the fire" that's the way to go :)
<BarkingFish> now to see whether i can watch TV over it.#
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> lol
<Kaleidoscope> The only problem for me with slackware is that it'll take me like 2-3 days to DL it
<Kaleidoscope> lol
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> yeah he was an advanced linux user
<yofel> uh, using gentoo as a linux beginner is being thrown into a pool of lava, not fire
<SIR_Taco> BarkingFish: what TV are you looking to watch?
#kubuntu 2011-07-21
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> lol :P
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> yeah he wanted me to go onto slackware
<BarkingFish> TVM, Malta
<SIR_Taco> yofel: well yes... but it's not general Linux fire.. but Gentoo lava....
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> or gentoo cause that wat he was on
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> well least i knew a bit when i installed ubuntu
<yofel> well, setting something up you're familiar with is easy, so that was his reason probably
<yofel> but we're getting offtopic here -> #kubuntu-offtopic
<BarkingFish> I also need it to watch my birth country's parliament when it's in session.
<SIR_Taco> true
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> lol
<Kaleidoscope> Judging by the sudden silence, There's nothing ontopic to talk about
<snooffy> guys, i know this was asked and answered many times, but from your experience, will i gain a huge power if i install 64 bit kubuntu on my intel e6600 with 4GB RAM? Is there still lots of apps not supporting 64bit systems based on Linux?
<Kaleidoscope> snooffy, I'm runnin 64bit And I've never had a problem yet
<yofel> there's some chance of running into issues with flash, other than that 64bit will work fine
<Kaleidoscope> Performance wise, It's nothing major, there's slight performance gain, but not that noteworthy
<Kaleidoscope> yofel, there is?
<Kaleidoscope> As far as I can tell, Flash is runnin beautifully
<snooffy> yofel: read about the flash, but thats probably an obsolete worry right?
<yofel> there are people with problems, I run the native 64bit pre-release of flash here so no issues here.
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> yeah flash runs fine on 64bit
<OerHeks> same here
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> latest firefox watching youtubes
<Kaleidoscope> It's worth a shot snooffy
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> watched movie last night on native VLC
<Kaleidoscope> Time for you to join us in the future that is 64bit
<Kaleidoscope> :P
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> im using amarok for audio and stuff so i had to download the amarok forbidden extras or wat ever and that got all the audio/video/flash stuff working
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> ;)
<Kaleidoscope> I use VLC for Audio and video =D
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> i use foobar2000 on windows :p
<Kaleidoscope> Did need the restricted extras also though
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> used winamp for ages
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> but yeah just using amarok for now
<BarkingFish> anyway dudes, it's gone 1am here, and I'm tired, so I'm gonna pack up and switch off for the night.
<Kaleidoscope> My god, I couldn't stand winamp, always had trouble with it. I've used Zune for ages now on Windows
<BarkingFish> Take care all, see you in about 18 hours :)
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> heh
<Kaleidoscope> Laters BarkingFish
<BarkingFish> bbfn
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> foobar2000 is great
<BarkingFish> night Kaleidoscope
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> open source
<snooffy> ok thats fine,. probably give it a shot during the weekend
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> u can emulate some winamp stuff aswell on it
<Kaleidoscope> I tried foobar2000 once, it seemed to empty
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> its a light player
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> its alot better now then wat it use to be
<Kaleidoscope> Yea
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> flash 11 beta has a settings KCM
<Kaleidoscope> What's that?
<yofel> kde control module, plugin for system settings
<Kaleidoscope> Ahh
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> can someone help me get ventrillo or wrangler installed :D ?
<Kaleidoscope> Maybe...
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> i cant find a package and the sudo apt install isnt working
<snooffy> last time when i was installing 11.04 had a few problems, had to burn 5cd before i managed to install it, and had to use alternate CD
<Kaleidoscope> Using kpackagekit?
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> yeah its not on there
<snooffy> gonna give the 64bit a shot then
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> i found teamspeak 2 on there installed that
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> i want TS3 thow
<yofel> I see a mangler package for oneiric here, but not for natty
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> and ventrillo or wrangler that can connect to vent servers
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> mangler
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> aww :(
<Kaleidoscope> snooffy, I wish ya the best of luck, Hopefully you get onto the 64bit platform with no trouble
<yofel> !info mangler oneiric
<ubottu> mangler (source: mangler): Ventrilo compatible client for Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-1 (oneiric), package size 704 kB, installed size 2044 kB
<snooffy> btw can i play CS source on Kubuntu? :D
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> yea u can snoffy
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> i did it ages ago
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> on my old amd
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> but not a proper native install
<snooffy> i heard about steam on linux, but never get a proper info...
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> through wubi duel boot inside windows
<snooffy> ah
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> still wasnt bad ey for a pentium 4 kind of amd system :P
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> 2400xp TBRED
<snooffy> thats pretty sh1t right?
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> 2.5 gig of ram and 256 7600
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> well that hardware is like wat 10+years old
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> could still run the css engine :P
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> im running a phenom 2 amd quad core now
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> nforce 9
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> 4 gig
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> 460GTX
<SIR_Taco> it's close to what runs my hockey pool website
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> nforce amd builds run like solid rocks
<snooffy> thats the only reason I'm still keeping my w7 partition - bloody games... why these mega gaming companies like EA doesn't make their software for linux as well as for win? the amount of potentional customers its pretty high now and i guess still more and more people switch to a nice distros based on linux
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> yeah if they would make native linux games i wouldnt use windows really
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> prob only for sound egineering
<snooffy> exactly
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> and could do most of that on linux
<Kaleidoscope> lol, I barely play games anymore, So I'm probably gonna make a full switch to linux soon
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> or duel boot osx on a pc
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> was thinking bout doing that getting osx running on a pc
<snooffy> i have dual boot right now.... w7 and kubuntu, but the w7 takes so much disk space for what it can do
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> but meh
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> yeah same im duel booting aswell with wubi inside windows install
<Kaleidoscope> Why would ya want osx?
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> for sound egineering
<Kaleidoscope> Ahh
 * OerHeks runs AMD Athlon II x2 - 4 gb ddr2 - GT430 fresh with Kubuntu
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> most of the programs u can get on windows anyway
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> or wine them
<Kaleidoscope> Yea
<snooffy> btw i was wandering how wubi works exactly?
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> installs linux inside a windows file
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> no partition needed
<snooffy> it runs ubuntu like a program on w
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> slight loss of disk performance
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> but u hardly notice it
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> must be like 5 percent not even
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> :P
<FloodBotK1> ]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kaleidoscope> I noticed
<Kaleidoscope> When I switched from Wubi to Partition, It was quite the gain
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> if i was gonna properly use kubuntu and for gaming and stuff i would get a seprate drive and native install
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> but its only really for normal use
<snooffy> i guess for test it is quite convenient but when you want to use the system full time or at least 50/50 with win it is must be much faster to have proper partitions for linux
<Kaleidoscope> Yea
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> i use to stuff around with partitions alot with my old systems i cant be stuffed doing that with my new rig
<Kaleidoscope> Why not?
<Kaleidoscope> It's perfectly safe
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> yeah just dont want 2 :P
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> im more of a windows user
<Kaleidoscope> ahh :P
<Kaleidoscope> I was mainly a win user also, I got win7 atm, But I'm just having so many problems that It's driving me insane
<snooffy> well partitioning in linux is a completely different story than win
<Kaleidoscope> snooffy, it is?
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> hmmm win7 is great for me :D
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> best win os for sure
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> :P
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> besides XP
<snooffy> Kaleidoscope: is it not :)
<snooffy> gparted is just great..
<Kaleidoscope> snooffy, Nah, I mess with partitions all the time with no trouble really
<Kaleidoscope> Different Interface for it maybe
<snooffy> probably...
<Kaleidoscope> Though I'm not gonna mess with my partitions much more, Cause one of these times I'm gonna end up just messing up my Win7 install, And then it's gone for good
<snooffy> for win I'm using EASUS partition master which is a free sw and makes partitioning almost as easy as in kde ;D
<Kaleidoscope> I Totally tried that one once
<Kaleidoscope> Was alright
<Kaleidoscope> HA
<Kaleidoscope> I loaded up a japanese MP3 in VLC, It went insane
<Kaleidoscope> It couldn't figure out the duration of the song
<snooffy> btw cannot get my audigy 4 running 7.1 on kubuntu and I'm bit confused from how is the sound managed in kubuntu... what is the basic layer? Alsa? and what about pulse, how that cooperates together (i have terrible sound distorsion in skype which is going through pulse)
<snooffy> Kaleidoscope: hehe
<Kaleidoscope> Alsa is the main layer for sound
<Kaleidoscope> Pulse is like an extra layer
<snooffy> like phonon right?
<Kaleidoscope> You can mess around with the settings of both though, You might can find a good spot
<snooffy> they work beside are are not depend on each other right?
<Kaleidoscope> I don't believe so, Infact I think when I installed Kubuntu, Pulse didn't even install
<snooffy> there is plenty settings, probably will have to spend one of the english rainy afternoons with it to have it playing right...
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> lol
<snooffy> Kaleidoscope: i dont know about pulse and kubuntu install, but when i installed the latest skype beta there is only pulse in its audio setting
<Kaleidoscope> Oh really?
<snooffy> yeah
<Kaleidoscope> I don't use skype, So I'm not to sure bout it's setup, so ye
<Kaleidoscope> there might be a way to make it go through Alsa, Though I'm not too sure bout it
<Kaleidoscope> Is skype the only audio problems you have, or are other things messy as well?
<snooffy> no only skype is distorted big time . Well and my 7.1 sound card can play 2.1 properly only
<Kaleidoscope> Can or can't?
<snooffy> but i'm sure it just needs bit of digging and googling
<snooffy> it can play 2.1 but i cannot get the satelite speakers working at all
<Kaleidoscope> Yea, just whip open Pulse Audio control, You should be able to get it goin smoothly
<snooffy> in the sound setup there is a lots of options for 5.1, 7.1 but none of them work, only one which works is stereo digital
<Kaleidoscope> You usin a laptop or desktop?
<snooffy> none of the analog 7.1 or 5.1 work for me... also there is 1 weird thing i have sb audigy 4 and in output devices there is audigy 2 only (audigy 4 is all over input devices)... I have a desktop
<snooffy> was searching for a different driver but crerative website supports i believe win only :\
<snooffy> i would not mind to install a propriate driver if there will be one ..........
<Kaleidoscope> Well, there is an extra thing you can add on to the Alsabse.conf file, if it has an option for your particular sound driver
<snooffy> which is?
<Kaleidoscope> one sec
<snooffy> shame i cannot check on it right now... i'm at work for gs
<Kaleidoscope> gs?
<Kaleidoscope> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec             <<Run that in the terminal and see what Codec it lists
<snooffy> good sake ;DDDD
<snooffy> god sake#
<snooffy> lol
<Kaleidoscope> lol
<snooffy> wull do that in the morning when i get home...
<snooffy> in my email box already...
<snooffy> thx Kaleidoscope
<Kaleidoscope> Well here, bookmark this link, It might help you out   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Kaleidoscope> And no problem
<snooffy> Kaleidoscope: it will be fun to set it up prperly, i love it as always when i came to problems i learn a lots new thing around as well which is very good :D
<snooffy> got to do some work now, users r complaining, it will be a disconnected mouse/keyboard or pwr cable from monitor again for sure LOL
<Kaleidoscope> Yea, that's one of the best things bout Linux, Forces ya to learn
<Kaleidoscope> lol, Then get to work, Ya bum :P
<pepee> hi. I recently had this problem: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=920088#p920088
<pepee> kded4, konqueror and knotify4 were all eating 100% of CPU
<pepee> this happened after a recent update
<Kaleidoscope> And you're not using a pentium 1?
<Kaleidoscope> lol
<pepee> very funny
<Kaleidoscope> You try the ntrack downgrade?
<pepee> nope
<Kaleidoscope> Why not?
<pepee> because this happened a couple minutes ago
<Kaleidoscope> oh
<Kaleidoscope> Try it then
<Kaleidoscope> Or you could try removing and re-installing it
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> be back later ;)
<Kaleidoscope> Laters Hunter
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> cya
<pepee> do I have to reboot or something?
<Kaleidoscope> You shouldn't
<pepee> ok, done
<pepee> gonna test it
<Kaleidoscope> k
<Kaleidoscope> If it didn't fix it, You may have to reboot
<pepee> well, nothing happened, so I suppose it worked
<Kaleidoscope> Awesome
<pepee> yeah
<Kaleidoscope> Any other problems you need help with?
<pepee> no, thank you
<Kaleidoscope> Anytime
<snooffy> Kaleidoscope: ho often you hang around here m8?
<Kaleidoscope> Kinda new, But I'm gonna try to hang out as much as I can so I can help if I can, and learn new stuff also
<snooffy> I would try to sort the sound card prob I told you about earlier in the afternoon and might need an extra hand :D but pbbly will formated 1st and install 64bit....
<snooffy> how long are you using a linux based system?
<OerHeks> snooffy, maybe this page is any help > https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Kaleidoscope> I've used linux off an on for nearly a year now
<Kaleidoscope> OerHeks, I got him that to bookmark earlier this afternoon, So we're good
<yanwen_> 哈哈
<OerHeks> !cn | yanwen_
<ubottu> yanwen_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk
<yanwen_> ok
<Kaleidoscope> You sent him to another channel, and conidering you can barely find people online here, He's gonna get like no help :(
<Kaleidoscope> Whoever owns this channel needs to add a new bot, One that kicks those that have been idle for like more than 6 hours, That way we can remove some of the clutter in the online list
<Kaleidoscope> Course then the online users list would only have like 15-20 people on it =P
<OerHeks>  i told him in chinese, we speak english only, and helped him to a chinese, free taiwanese or hongkong support channel.
<Kaleidoscope> Yea, I know, Which was cool
<Kaleidoscope> I'm kinda just ranting on all the dead people here
<OerHeks> some chinese do speak better grammar than i do.
<Kaleidoscope> I imagine your Chinese is minimal, So would make sense
<OerHeks> true.
<Kaleidoscope> But don't you agree we should clear out the dead from here?
<Kaleidoscope> Gives off a false sense of hope
<OerHeks> 04:53 now, sun is almost comming up.
<Kaleidoscope> Been up all night, or early riser?
<OerHeks> been up, couldn't rest before things got done.
<Kaleidoscope> Ahh ok
<razer> anyone around?
<Kaleidoscope> Barely
<Kaleidoscope> Whatcha need?
<razer> i upgraded to the bleeding edge stuff and now compositing isnt working
<razer> not much turns up on google
<Kaleidoscope> Which program you using?
<razer> trying to get kwin to composite
<razer> system settings?
<Kaleidoscope> Not likely, But you can look around there
<Kaleidoscope> try to disable the functionality checks. You find it via alt+f3 in any opened window -> settings -> desktop effects -> advanced
<Kaleidoscope> Try that\
<Kaleidoscope> Hunter =)
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> ey :)
<razer> wonn't let me, just sayxs failed to activate
<Kaleidoscope> hmm
<Kaleidoscope> try this
<Kaleidoscope> Try checking "Enable direct rendering" in Desktop Effects>advanced. Then if the compositing is still disabled force it on with Alt+Shift+F12
<razer> nope
<razer> tried compiz and it wouldnt even turn on :\
<Kaleidoscope> change "Texture Filter:" to "Bilinear" in the Advanced section of Desktop Effects,
<Kaleidoscope> If that don't work, You might have to re install your video card driver, sometimes new updates can corrupt it
<snooffy> Kaleidoscope: for the dead people, cant you get op here?
<Kaleidoscope> Far as I know, There's no OP's, Atleast, I've never seen any
<snooffy> FloodBotK1 is an op
<Kaleidoscope> He don't count
<Kaleidoscope> Because he can't help here
<snooffy> of cours he does;D
<snooffy> he can give you op:D
<Kaleidoscope> lol
<razer> Kaleidoscope: sorry i dont have txtures filter option, but i'll try reinstalling
<Kaleidoscope> @FloodbotK1, OP meh ^^
<Kaleidoscope> Alright, Lemme know if it works
<Unit193> There are ops here, they just only op when there is a reason to
<Kaleidoscope> Well there's reason too
<Kaleidoscope> to*
<Kaleidoscope> We have a massive pile of dead people, A lil over 200 of em
<Kaleidoscope> As I said, They could atleast add it to FloodBot's abilities, have him check Idles, And if it's over so many hours, Kick
<Kaleidoscope> Like see, Debg just joined, And appearantly joined for no reason whatsoever
<Unit193> Kaleidoscope: People sleep, go on vacation, get sick, etc. There is no need to kick them for that
<Kaleidoscope> Any luck, Razer?
<Kaleidoscope> Unit193, Well even then, There's no reason for them to be here
<razer> Kaleidoscope: works wihtout the nvidia drivers
<razer> Kaleidoscope: going to try reinstalling next :d
<Kaleidoscope> Ok cool
<Kaleidoscope> Cause I mean Seriously, If you go on Vacation, Why bother leaving the IRC connected, Not like you need to save a spot or anything
<debg> Kaleidoscope: I am so sorry , I joined, I will disconnect since you are having an issue with dead people ..
<Kaleidoscope> See, He needed nothing, Now we have one less falsie in here
<Kaleidoscope> I think he took it wrong though >.>
<snooffy> so what? shall he need something he can always join, he hasn't got a ban :D
<Kaleidoscope> Exactly
<snooffy> Kaleidoscope: but why would you care about the people hanging here anyway?
<snooffy> it doesn't do anything wrong or does it?
<Kaleidoscope> It's just because when I first got Linux and needed help, I joined IRC, and was like Wow 200 people, I should get help pretty quick, But it took me FOUR HOURS to get a response from someone
<Kaleidoscope> I just feel if you're not in need of help, Or not here to offer help, You shouldn't be here
<Unit193> Remember, just because it's a handy time for you, doesn't mean it's not the middle of the night for others
<Kaleidoscope> Again, If it's the middle of the night, And they'r sleeping or something, They need not be here
<snooffy> they might be storing logs for their top secret conspiracy work
<Kaleidoscope> I got a general rule of thumb, If I'm gonna be afk for more than 30 minutes, I'll exit out of IRC
<Unit193> This may be better for offtopic
<snooffy> Unit193: u right
<Kaleidoscope> That place is deader than here, If possible
<Kaleidoscope> :P
<razer> T_T now i can't start X with nvidia
<Kaleidoscope> Oi
<Kaleidoscope> Roll back your nvidia driver?
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> anyome using pidgim IM
<Kaleidoscope> Nope, I use Kopete
<]-[uNTeR^Ki||eR> hmm
<razer> i tried to install nvidia-174 but I'd have to uninstall kubuntu-desktop
<Kaleidoscope> O.O
<Kaleidoscope> Ok well, What if you just don't use an Nvidia driver, then you got Composite working atleast
<szal> razer: how do you install the Nvidia driver?  and for what card?
<razer> szal: added the x-wat ppa, nvidia 275.19 on a 9500 gt
<szal> never heard of that PPA
 * szal uses Roberto Ferramosca's LffL PPA
<szal> anyhoo -> 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current && sudo nvidia-xconfig', then reboot
<Kaleidoscope> Any luck, Razer?
<razer> Kaleidoscope: nope
<razer> Kaleidoscope: i think my driver must be blacklisted
<Kaleidoscope> Possibly
<razer> Kaleidoscope: cant get opengl compositing to work with nvidia
<razer> shucks
 * szal shakes head at some ppl's problems w/ nVidia driver
<szal> 2 machines w/ nVidia card here & not a single problem
<razer> what's your driver?
<szal> ii  nvidia-current                       275.09.07-1~lffl~natty~ppa                 NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<razer> what ppa did you get it from?
<szal> https://launchpad.net/~ferramroberto/+archive/nvidia
<razer> are you running twinview?
<szal> no
<abacaxi> ^^
<Kaleidoscope> Hello Abacaxi
<abacaxi> hello boys and girls
<Kaleidoscope> Last I checked I was only one of those
<abacaxi> I have a question
<Kaleidoscope> Ask away
<abacaxi> how to install the nvidia proprietary driver in kubuntu 11.04?
<szal> [05:39:29] <szal> 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current && sudo nvidia-xconfig', then reboot
<abacaxi> the last driver
<abacaxi> hum
<abacaxi> more and the noveau?
<szal> while this depends on the gfx card, of course
<abacaxi> blacklist?
<szal> the install procedure should do that automatically
<Kaleidoscope> You could also click the KDE Button then look for Additional Drivers, That installs propietory drivers for you
<abacaxi> yes
<abacaxi> just not the most current driver
<szal> define 'most current'
<abacaxi> appears a message: most active driver is not in use
<abacaxi> :(
<szal> that's a bug in this graphical thingy
<abacaxi> cry :*(
<abacaxi> slackware does not happen with this
<szal> and you still haven't answered 2 questions -> (1) your understanding of 'most current', (2) your gfx card
<Kaleidoscope> szal, Most current of course means which driver allows the most voltage through
<Kaleidoscope> :P
<abacaxi> my card is nvidia 8400 gs
<abacaxi> for notebook
<szal> [x] driver applies
<abacaxi> is active most current on additional drives
<Kaleidoscope> Applications>System>Additional Drivers
<Kaleidoscope> Try that?
<abacaxi> yes
<abacaxi> is active
<abacaxi> only it is giving this message
<abacaxi> not in use
<abacaxi> appears more active
<abacaxi> do I have to edit xorg?
<abacaxi> for driver "nvidia-current"
<abacaxi> ?
<szal> abacaxi: 'lspci -k' -> paste the section w/ your gfx card
<szal> !paste | abacaxi
<ubottu> abacaxi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<abacaxi> ok
<abacaxi> bing
<abacaxi> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400M GS] (rev a1)
<abacaxi>         Subsystem: Dell Device 026f
<abacaxi>         Kernel driver in use: nouveau
<abacaxi>         Kernel modules: nvidia-current, nouveau, nvidiafb
<FloodBotK1> abacaxi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abacaxi> sorry man
<Kaleidoscope> Ignore him Abacaxi
<Kaleidoscope> :P
<abacaxi> ok :D
<abacaxi> ty man
<szal> abacaxi: clean your glasses, I didn't point you to the pastebin for nothing
 * Daskreech yawns
<Daskreech> What's up everyone?
<Kaleidoscope> Not much, You Daskreech?
<szal> abacaxi: did you reboot or at least restart X after installing the driver?
<Daskreech> Nothing much
<Daskreech>  anyone needed helping?
<Kaleidoscope> Abacaxi is tryin to get a video driver to work or somethin
<Kaleidoscope> That's it for the moment
<abacaxi> when I run modprobe -r noveau says that the drive is in use
<szal> abacaxi: I thought you wanted to use the nVidia driver?
<szal> abacaxi: other than that -> [06:10:28] <abacaxi>         Kernel driver in use: nouveau
<abacaxi> yes
<abacaxi> want to take
<Daskreech> abacaxi: nvidia ?What version of KDE are you running?
<abacaxi> o noveau e put proprietary
<Daskreech> eh?
<abacaxi> kde 4.6.5
<abacaxi> kubuntu 11.04
<abacaxi> kernel 2.6.38-10
<Daskreech> worked before?
<abacaxi> i dont know, I want to change now
<szal> [06:11:48] <szal> abacaxi: did you reboot or at least restart X after installing the driver?
<Daskreech> abacaxi: what are you trying to accomplish?
<abacaxi> yes i restart
<abacaxi> install the driver proprietary on nvidia
<abacaxi> and remove noveau
<Daskreech> So you are ok then
<Daskreech> ?
<abacaxi> yes
<Daskreech> ok Great :)
<abacaxi> :D
<abacaxi> and you?
<Kaleidoscope> lol
<Daskreech> Umm Would be nice if I had Kmail2 doing some filtering
<abacaxi> the driver proprietary at my system is installed just not working
<Daskreech> but other  than that I'm fine
<abacaxi> is not active
<abacaxi> understand?
<Daskreech> Activate it then?
<abacaxi> yes
<Daskreech> what's lsmod say?
<Daskreech>  pastebin it
<abacaxi> I'm thinking I have to edit xorg
<abacaxi> for session driver "nvidia-current"
<Daskreech> you can run nvidia-xconfig
<abacaxi> I'm thinking I have to edit xorg
<abacaxi> This command does not appear
<abacaxi> em my konsole
<abacaxi> on konsole*
<abacaxi> I think I need a cigarette auhsuhsa
<abacaxi> to relax
<Kaleidoscope> lol
<abacaxi> \O/
<abacaxi> put on the blacklist nouveau only that it is active
<abacaxi> what can be?
<abacaxi> the command modprobe -r noveau no works
<abacaxi> any ideas?
<Kaleidoscope> Give your Laptop a Smoke, Tell it to be chill with ya
<Kaleidoscope> :P
<abacaxi> uhsaa
<Kaleidoscope> That's not english...
<abacaxi> good idea
<Kaleidoscope> Totally
<Daskreech> abacaxi: pastebin lsmod
<abacaxi> i am brazilian, i'm turning here
<abacaxi> ushausa
<Daskreech> modprobe -r will not work if you are not using the nouveau driver
<Daskreech>  !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Daskreech> :)
<abacaxi> how do i disable?
<Kaleidoscope> Unloadin him to someone else, Daskreech? :P
<abacaxi> the noveau driver
<Daskreech> abacaxi: pastebin the output of lsmod
<Daskreech> Oh you mean on boot? You said you blacklisted it
<abacaxi> http://pastebin.com/sPBe6455
<abacaxi> already on the blacklist
<abacaxi> the driver
<abacaxi> yet he seems to start
<]-[K> got xfire logins working with ubuntu/pidgin :D
<Daskreech> well it's still there. What's the error for the modprobe -r
<abacaxi> FATAL: Module nouveau is in use.
<Kaleidoscope> Maybe he didn't blacklist it properly?
<]-[K> kale
<]-[K> is there someway to check if a program has a newer version :D ?
<]-[K> compitable with your distro
<abacaxi> can be
<Kaleidoscope> Go to the website?
<Kaleidoscope> If it has a newer version, You can try manually adding it if it's not in the repository
<]-[K> yeah i have but it doesnt tell u if the latest version is ubuntu :P
<Kaleidoscope> If it has a linux version, It should run fine
<abacaxi> I edited / etc / modprob.d / blacklist.conf
<]-[K> latest release is like 2.9
<]-[K> kpackagekit got 2.7 :(
<Kaleidoscope> Yea, you should be able to run it fine
<Kaleidoscope> So long as you know how to properly install it yourself
<]-[K> should i uninstall this old version or use an sudo update command or ?
<abacaxi> well put blacklist nouveau
<Kaleidoscope> Uninstall the old
<]-[K> i dunno how to use the file its giving me :D
<Kaleidoscope> What file type is it?
<]-[K> ppa package
<Kaleidoscope> O.o
<Kaleidoscope> Google it, I've no idea
<]-[K> it says gdebi package installer can do it
<]-[K> :d
<Kaleidoscope> Run it with that then
<]-[K> hmm
<]-[K> getting latest version now using sudo apt-get :D
<Daskreech> ]-[K: You want to install a ppa?
<]-[K> yeah im all good
<]-[K> i did it with console sudo apt-get
<]-[K> :D
<Kaleidoscope> :)
<]-[K> now to add some plugins to it :D
<]-[K> xfire and steam network
<]-[K> :D
<abacaxi> guys is now working
<abacaxi> the driver proprietary on nvidia
<abacaxi> \O/
<abacaxi> finally
<abacaxi> resolved with this command
<abacaxi> echo options nouveau modeset=0 | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/nouveau-kms.conf
<abacaxi> sudo update-initramfs -u
<abacaxi> thanks for the help
<abacaxi> hus _O_
<abacaxi> hugs*
<Daskreech> :-)
<]-[K> is xmms a good music player ?
<]-[K> xmms2
<bazhang> ]-[K, its not xmms, if that is your question; xmms was replaced with audacious
<]-[K> ah i see
<]-[K> im using amarok atm
<bazhang> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<bazhang> audacious is *very* minimal
<]-[K> hmm
<Kaleidoscope> I Recommend VLC
<]-[K> yeah i got vlc installed
<]-[K> i mainly use it for video thow
<]-[K> cause i use foobar2000 on windows
<]-[K> and used winamp for ages :p
<]-[K> gonna see if i can install the latest vlc
 * Daskreech uses kaffeine for music
<]-[K> any of u guys used telepathy befor ?
<Kaleidoscope> Never got it to work, Could almost, but guess my psychic skillz are weak
<]-[K> lol
<]-[K> i mean the stuff for linux
<Kaleidoscope> yea, I know
<]-[K> :|~
<Kaleidoscope> Nah, I've never used it :P
<]-[K> hmm
<]-[K> seems like a good apporach to get music status messages working
<]-[K> on vlc and that
<]-[K> video status
<Kaleidoscope> possibly
<]-[K> ive got amarok submitting songs to lastfm
<Kaleidoscope> Either way I'm off to bed, Night all
<]-[K> later
<Daskreech>  ]-[K: It's not really actually usable
<]-[K> aww :(
<]-[K> there still working on it :P ?
<Daskreech> Well yeah :)
<]-[K> hmmk
<Daskreech> but more on the we are building it side than the oooooooooooh you know what would be a good thing to add
<]-[K> u got vlc on kubuntu ?
<Daskreech> Me ? no it's there though
<]-[K> hmm
<]-[K> so your a dev of telepathy ?
<Daskreech> Not directly :)
<]-[K> i always wanted to learn programming
<]-[K> wouldnt know wat language to start with :P
<Daskreech> English!
<Daskreech> Program brains
<Daskreech> start with 4chan they are easy to manipulate
<]-[K> lol
 * szal seconds the suggestion of English
<Jane1> is there a featurefull too to fix all types of disk and table errors of ext4 or ntfs ?
<ct529> hi! What is the best way to show RSS rolling on the screen , so that when you see one of them it is taken off the list?
<Daskreech> Jane1: fsck ?
<Daskreech> ct529: Akregator?
<Jane1> Daskreech no use
<Daskreech> Jane1: well not for ntfs obviously
<Daskreech> You need windows for that
<Jane1> ya but its not working for ext4 either
<Jane1> where are the mountpoints written and seved in linux. its not booting coz i mounted ntfs. i want to unmount it by a live cd
<ct529> Daskreech: Akgregator does not offer the rolling feture i am afriad
<Daskreech> ct529: What's that?
<Daskreech> Jane1: /etc/fstab
<Jane1> how to mount something one home?
<ct529> Daskreech: It was in my original question. I need a tool or a widget that shows RSS feeds rolling on the screen, and that makes one item disappear once you have clicked read it.
<Daskreech> ct529: I've never tried it but I heard there is a akregator plasmoid
<Daskreech> I know there is a RSS data engine so there are probably 3 or 4 plasmoids that do RSS
<Daskreech> Jane1: you mean on home?
<ct529> Did not find it
<Daskreech> ct529: I guess you looked on kde-look and kde-apps ?
<ct529> I used the get new widget .... isn't that linked with kde-look and kde-apps?
<Daskreech> Yes
<Daskreech> Well KDe look
<Daskreech> not apps as far as I know
<ct529> nothing there
<Daskreech> hmm :-/
<Daskreech> Jane1: What are you trying to do?
<Jane1> Daskreech on /home
<Daskreech> mount  /path/to/file/system /home
<Jane1> whats path to file sys
<ct529> Daskreech: I looked in kde-apps.org now, but nothing on akgregator
<Daskreech> Jane1: I don't know. What are you mounting there?
<Daskreech> ct529: just look up rss
<Daskreech> if akregator is there it will pop up if not you will catch the other RSS stuff
<ct529> Daskreech: of course I am doing that .... :-D .... I meant there is no widget for akgregator
<Daskreech> Jane1: You can mount any Formatted file system to any directory. Just depends on where you are keeping the filesystem
<Daskreech> ct529: Ah shame. look to see if any others have a rolling interface
<Daskreech> I personally wouldn't be able to stand that but I normally have somewhere around 7,000 to 15,000 unread in the RSS
<Jane1> how to unmount sda6
<Jane1> ?
<Daskreech> Jane1: Where is it mounted to?
<home> Hello, I would like to put one more language for the keyboard, how do I do that?
<Daskreech> home: alt+f2 -> language
<Daskreech> Jane1: if it's mounted to / or /home then you will need a live CD
<Daskreech> if you want something else mounted over those though you can simply mount it without unmounting sda6
<home> I just want to add one more language to my keyboard. Why is it difficult to do in kubuntu ?
<home> I pressed Shift +Control and + to make the web page bigger. Now how to I go back to the custom size?
<Daskreech> home: ctrl+0
<home> thanks
<home> I like kubuntu so far for desktop use
<kristoff> hi !
<Daskreech> kristoff: Hi
<kristoff> someone knows how to regroup all apps in one window automatically (like in move window to group)
<kristoff> ?
<Daskreech> Make a rule in advanced options for Kwin
<Daskreech> Special application settings
<kristoff> thanks
<ct529> flah plugin on the last kubuntu release is a pain in the butt
<ct529> anyone else with the same experience
<ct529> ?
<Tm_T> ct529: not really, but then again we cannot affect how adobe flash plugin acts very much
<ct529> Tm_T: I am using 64 bit, and I tell you .... it is probably leaking .... anyway, xorg and kwin resource usage goes through the roof, it often freezes (both with firefox and chrome)
<ct529> your have sometime to restart the browser if you watch long videos, and it seems to interact with some applications .... possibly at memory level, because it is leaking
<Tm_T> unfortunately as it's closed source app, only Adobe can help with it I think
<valorie> ct529: FlashAid addon helps
<valorie> a lot
<valorie> I have to use it every few days
<valorie> they keep messing with flash
<ct529> Tm_T: I was wondering if it was possible to "Roojail" and hard limit the resource usage
<ct529> valorie: I have it installed as well
<valorie> it's only failed me once
<valorie> and flash worked the next day
<szal> ct529: what Flash version?
<ct529> szal: 10.3.181.34ubuntu0.11.04.1
<ct529> valorie:sorry, I thought you meant flash block !
<szal> prolly w/ ndiswrapper..  *shudder*
<valorie> heh
<valorie> can't do without that either
<szal> *nspluginwrapper
<valorie> :-)
<ct529> szal: prolly? :-)
<szal> ct529: lazy man's slang for 'probably'
<ct529> valorie I am trying it now
<ct529> szal: that's great, will use it more
 * szal uses the native 64bit 11.0 beta Flash plugin, and used the native 64bit 10.2 beta before that
<ct529> szal: can you point me to it?
<ct529> szal: valorie: that is what flashaid is downloading now!
<szal> ct529: https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<valorie> it makes it simple
<ct529> calorie: szal: Tm_T: thanks a lot, it seems to use much less kwin and xorg
<ct529> valorie: szal: Tm_T: still a lot, but much less
<gwibber> Problem mit Auflösungseinstellungen: Ich habe ein Notebook, an das ich im stationären Betrieb einen Monitor anschließe. Wenn der Monitor angeschlossen ist, will ich dass das Bild nur auf dem Monitor in nativer Auflösung angezeigt wird. Wenn nicht, dann auf dem Notebookbildschirm in nativer Auflösung. Wie kann ich das einstellen?
<gwibber> Momentan ist es so: ist der Monitor angeschlossen, und das Notebook aufgeklappt, zeigen beide Monitore das Bild in nativer Auflösung des Notebooks an. Klappe ich das Notebook zu, zeigt nur der externe Monitor das Bild _in der Auflösung des Notebooks_ an
<gwibber> Wenn ich in den Einstellungen den externen Monitor als einzigen Standardmonitor festlege (nötig, um die native Auflösung zu bekommen) , zeigt KDE auf dem Notebookdisplay auch dann nichts an, wenn ich den externen Monitor trenne
<gwibber> Das Problem ist leider extrem nervig, da es um den Unterschied 1920x1080 zu 1280x800 geht. Die native Auflösung für den externen Monitor wird auch nur bis zum nächsten neustart gespeichert
<bazhang> !de | gwibber
<ubottu> gwibber: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<millun> hi, can i ask an ADSL router + Router thing?
<millun> i bought a Dlink router to connect with an existing ADSL router
<millun> ..for internet sharing. but it won't share. ADSL is DHCP and there is one ETH cable connected to Dlink router. i even tried MAC cloning so everything should work as before but it won't connect.
<millun> the other option (but i do NOT know if correct, but advised somewhere) is to set Dlink as PPPoE
<millun> do you think it might be that? because normal DHCP won't work on Dlink.... if i set it to PPPoE, the internet icon blinks green a few times... i am kind of confused
<moetunes> millun:  turn off dhcp in the second router
<millun> oh
<millun> so i should set my clients on Dlink as statically-assigned?
<faLUCE> hi. Is there a good program with GUI that allows me to perform actions on certain conditions?   something like a GUI where I enter " when date is "12-12-2013" execute script1, execute script2" Briefly, something like an editor for scripts, but user friendly
<millun> by second router you meant - disable DHCP on ADSL router OR disable DHCP on Dlink router? sorry for confusion
<James147> faLUCE: kcron is a gui frontend to the systems schedular... and kate is a gui frontend to writing scripts in any language :D
<moetunes> millun:  use the router that connects to the net for dhcp not the second one
<moetunes> only one router should do dhcp
<millun> oic, thanks a lot moetunes
<moetunes> np :)
<millun> i appreciate it, don't know much about networking..
<faLUCE> James147: thanks
<millun> but if i do it that way - will i be able to connect to the second router with notebooks, mobile phones etc? (with DHCP off)
<millun> maybe i could turn off DHCP on the first router, then?
<m_tadeu> hi there...when I wake up my kubuntu after putting it in sleep mode, xorg takes me 100% cpu. is this normal?
<Tm_T> wouldn't call it normal, no
<m_tadeu> how can I check what xorg is doing?
<dirty-green> bonjour ??
<gulzar> what is the alternative of 'disk-utility' in KDE?
<steliosas> hello, I have webcam lifecam cinema and I am using kubuntu 11.04
<steliosas> I was wondering if someone has the same camera and how they managed to work with skype. Video is fine but I have no microphone funtion and the camera has a built in microphone which works in windows 7.
<steliosas> and with kubuntu how do I update any updates that I might have for my system ?
<James147> steliosas: kpackagekit can update your system, or via a terminal run: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<steliosas> James147: thanks
<steliosas> any good messenger to bring my hotmail messages to my kubuntu desktop ?
<James147> steliosas: kopete?
<steliosas> ok thanks James147
<steliosas> can someone tell me where to download the latest drivers for UVC linx ?
<steliosas> linux*
<James147> steliosas: as far as I know its included in the kernel
<steliosas> ok , the thing is that everyone brags about the fact that lifecam cinema works in linux but it won't work in my 11.04 kubuntu. Just the video works.
<steliosas> no microphone. Am I missing something ?
<Kduby> Hello guys i would like some help with KDE
<James147> steliosas: then its more likly a problem with alsa then uvc... run "alsamixer" in a terminal and make sure teh capture channels arnt muted or turned down
<James147> !help | Kduby
<ubottu> Kduby: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kduby> Ok... Well i am running normal ubuntu and i would like to install KDE so here it comes..
<Kduby> Can i install KDE with the features i wan
<Kduby> want*
<bazhang> kubuntu-desktop package Kduby
<James147> Kduby: kubuntu-desktop will install kde with all the default programs that come with kubuntu... or you can install the indivdual packages for the parts you want
<steliosas> James147:  is there any chance that you tell me how to do that? I don't know how to run alsamixer though the teriminal
<Kduby> Is there any way to download the Desktop Layouts and install them separetely?
<James147> steliosas: open konsole -> type "alsamixer" in ther window that appears -> press enter -> press  F4 to switch to capture devices, use the arrow keys to move back and forth and change teh volume and "m" to toggle mute
<James147> Kduby: you mean "folder view", "desktop", "Search and launch" etc?
<Kduby> search and launch only
<Kduby> It is the only extra i want
<James147> Kduby: possibally... not sure how they are packaged though... but dose it matter if you have an extra one installed?
<Kduby> well no if it 1 to 10
<Kduby> but not like before about 50+ apps
<James147> Kduby: well, if you install the minimal needed kde packages see what it contains then install anything else you need
<Kduby> OK thanx for your time :)
<James147> Kduby: kdebase-workspace is probally a good one to start with
<steliosas> James147: this is what I see here, this is a screenshot http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/830/snapshot2nw.jpg/
<James147> steliosas: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1666396
<steliosas> kmix does not load.
<James147> steliosas: what happens when you try to run it in a terminal?
<steliosas> I will try it now
<James147> !pastebin | steliosas
<ubottu> steliosas: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<steliosas> James147:  there is nothing to pastebin. Through the terminal I get nothing.
<James147> steliosas: is it already running?
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<steliosas> I can't access it James147
<steliosas> oh I am so sorry. it's running James147
<steliosas> James147:  I am going to restart to check if there will be any effect on all these changes
<ubuntu____> hi
<BluesKaj> hi
<armin_> hi guys.. does anyone have an idea what might cause me not being able to share any directories as user? when going in dolphin directory->share->configure file sharing does not seem to work
<armin_> I first had to sudo to root, but then nothing appears.. and now.. later the button just greys out for a second and does nothing
<BluesKaj> armin_, whats the option when you click on share?
<armin_> nevermind I was missing kdenetwork-filesharing..
<jimmy51_> BluesKaj: heatwave here in the midwest US.  When I woke up it was already 28.5 C and muggy out, expected to rise to 38 - 40 C.  this makes me glad i'm in a lab in front of a linux machines and not installing roofing.
<jimmy51_> oh wow.  sorry.. i hadn't scrolled.  you wrote that to me yesterday :/
<BluesKaj> jimmy51_, no kidding , even here in Northern Ontario it's 28C/84F here already , going up to 32C/91F ...we're used to the cold here , but not the heat and humidity
<BluesKaj> we do have an A/C, since the summers here have become so much warmer in the last 10 yrs or so
<BluesKaj> so jimmy51_ , you got your boot prob fixed ok ?
<jimmy51_> BluesKaj: yeah.  it was caused by either lilo, virtuabox, or something else.  the 11.04 upgrade failed on initramfs, the system wasn't bootable.
<jimmy51_> i booted to the livecd, chrooted in, and yofel walked me through getting my packages back in line.
<jimmy51_> i removed vbox 3.0, lilo, ubox, and some other things i don't even remember intsalling.
<jimmy51_> yofel thinks it was lilo that caused it.  i had installed it to mess with bootloaders on flash media a while back and didn't need it anymore.
<jimmy51_> then i reinstalled grub2 in the chroot'd environment.
<jimmy51_> now i've got 11.04 it all of its goodness running.
<BluesKaj> yofel, is a good person , he has knowledge and patiencs and he uses kde , as opposed to those "others" :)
<jimmy51_> hehe.
<BluesKaj> er patience
<BluesKaj>  ran into a doozie character this morning over at #ubuntu... making blanket statements and being rude to ppl , just another geekoid showing off his linux chops , lacking in any social graces
<BluesKaj> thank goodness they're becoming fewer these days
<jimmy51_> BluesKaj: ug.  i remember hitting those guys when i started dabbling in it.  the "LOL! M$ idiot" blah blah dudes.
<jimmy51_> BluesKaj: not quite as bad are the google/man pages suggestors.  as if you haven't already looked!
<OerHeks> it did not help me at all, anti-ms-attitude.
<BluesKaj> yeah,, I recall going into a debian chat aroun 6-7 yrs ago , the fav respons to questions in the so called support chat was "RTFM NOOB"
<ohga> how do I correct the situation where a newly created user, with an always valid password, none the less have to enter a new password when logging in through ssh or nomachine?
<BluesKaj> hoppyite_, do you mean you want password-less access in ssh ?
<BluesKaj> oops ohga^
<BluesKaj> soryy hoppyite_ ...wrong nick
<ohga> no, I am setting up a password in the KDE user management, but I have to pick a new password according to the shell login..
<ohga> I should mention I'm doing this through a nomachine (NX) session, but I'm typing my sudo password so it should be in order...
<ohga> the testing of the new account I'm doing through a ssh client
<BluesKaj> nomachine (NX) session is not familiar to me , ohga ..sorry..but ssh is and afaik unless you setup pw=less access in ssh for a particular user or group , the default will always be a pw query
<ohga> yes yes, I want the password there, but it's the requirement to change it that's spooky..
<ohga> in KDE I pick a password and have it set to "valid, always", but it seems it's not so..
<ohga> when I log in with that user I'm asked to change the password....
<ohga> I'm a bit perplexed over what I could have changed to make this happen. I have my ordinary sudo user and one other user created before which behaves normaly
<BluesKaj> did you change to enabled in modify user acct and not enter a pw , perhaps ?
<OerHeks> is it a first-time-pass you setup, wich have to be changed the first time a user logs in ?
<ohga> I have entered a password both when creating and modifying, nothing seem to work. and I've been sure that the validity is set to always, no requirement to change is set
<Daskreech> jimmy51_: Most people don't look at man pages
<BluesKaj> ohga, perhaps a reboot ?
<Daskreech> ohga: You can set the password to be changed in certain time periods. I think
<ohga> I find it strange if that's required.. but I'll give it a try
<ohga> Daskreech: yes, but I don't want it to change..
<BluesKaj> yeah, agreed, but sometimes when it comes identities and passwords ....
<ohga> BluesKaj: right, how inconvenient..
<jimmy51_> Daskreech: hehe, most likely.  they're pretty hard to read.
<Daskreech> ohga: What happens if you change it then reconnect does it require a change again?
<ohga> easy now, the system is geting back up now..
<ohga> still asking for password change after I rebooted
<ohga> ok, so you want me to try a dummy password and then reconnect.. I'm on it
<ohga> ok.. I changed it, got disconnected (I guess that's by the protocol..). logging in again with new password worked..
<ohga> but..... why does it work this way?
<Daskreech> Hmm
<Daskreech> some policy is set somewhere
<ohga> hm.. where could this "somewhere" be then...
<ohga> beginners question perhaps, but a "Real Name" is not required, is it?
<James147> ohga: shouldn't be
<ohga> hm... I'll try to create the user through the shell instead..
<ohga> missed the default shell.. how do I set it after I created the user?
<James147> ohga: sudo chsh -s /bin/bash user   ^^ though normally /bin/bash is the default one for new users if you dont tell it one
<James147> (that is when you create a new user it should default to /bin/bash)
<ohga> hm.. defaults to sh on my comp..
<ohga> anyway, using the shell to create the users is working much better..
 * James147 finds the shell better for allot of things :D
<ohga> you're not the first one to mention that..
<ohga> the fact I'm interacting with KDE remotely through NX only adds to it I guess
<ohga> ok so, thanks for the help with helping myself :-P
<digitig> Newbie having trouble setting up print sharing on network. I've found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu but it seems that refers to a different  version of CUPS so I can't follow the instructions. Where can I find instructions that work for CUPS 1.4.4?
<James147> digitig: dont see why it would ahve changed that much since 10.04... what problems are you ahving when following it?
<digitig> James147: Well, "Select Server in the menu bar, and then Settings." -- there is no "Server" in the menu bar. "Right click on the printer you want to share and select properties" -- I right click on the printer and there's no entry "properties" in the popup menu I get...
<James147> digitig: ^^ its describing ubuntu not kubuntu... though http://localhost:631/ should be the same on both
<digitig> james147: I used http://localhost:631 to open the window I'm using, but it doesn't match those instructions. I don't see how it can -- right clicks are intercepted by the browser so right clicking /can't/ give me a CUPS menu.
<BluesKaj> James147, what about an install --reinstall of cups , would that bring it up to date including the version and config files ?
<James147> BluesKaj: why would that be needed? he needs to configure it to do what he wants
<BluesKaj> well, if the version wrong or out of date ...
<James147> BluesKaj: the link describes howto do it for gnome... so it wont really matter what version of cups he has
<James147> digitig: on http://localhost:631/ go to administration > add printers and mess aroudn with that... I cant really test it as I dont ahve a printer attached to this computer
<BluesKaj> James147, IC...I misunderstood
<digitig> Ok, I think I've got it. The problem is that http://localhost:631 takes me to a completely different interface to the one described. K |  Computer |  System Settings | Printers takes me to the interface described.
<ashkan> just say hi!
<Peace-> hi
<Daskreech> hi
<N3RD> hi
<Ab3l> hi
<mauri_> how  can  I know which are the packages do not update with apt-get?
<OerHeks> all packages will update, unless you installed the deb manually
<yofel> mauri_: please don't crosspost :/
<mauri_> yofel: please may you tell me the irc for kubuntu italian
<BluesKaj> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<LogicallyDashing> I would like a way to reposition the cursor in the terminal using the mouse, similar to Terminal.app in OSX: http://hints.macworld.com/article.php?story=2002031023473071
<BluesKaj> LogicallyDashing, I've often wished for that capability as well, but I havent found out how in the terminal...yet..maybe the ppl at #ubuntu may know , the terminal works the same for all desktops afaik
<Daskreech> LogicallyDashing: Emacs shortcutkeys work
<LogicallyDashing> Daskreech: yeah, I figured that out. That's not the feature I'm looking for.
<Daskreech> I generally find it faster than the mouse most of the time
<LogicallyDashing> BluesKaj: I eventually solved the problem by changing my shell. Not my terminal emulator--my shell. I'm using zsh and this thing: http://stchaz.free.fr/mouse.zsh
<ashwin> how can i change text color inside lancelot?
<interestedindivi> Quick question if I may... I've just been trying to copy a 14gb directory full of video files from my kubuntu machine to an external hard drive connected to a mac via samba. I use this drive all the time with no issues. The only problem is that my kubuntu machine goes to sleep during the copy. Of course I can change my power settings but surely things like playing mp3s or copying files should stop sleep from happening? Can anyone
<interestedindivi>  suggest why this might not be the case for me?
<interestedindivi> anyone got a clue?
<well_laid_lawn> it will probably be based on user activity not running processes
<well_laid_lawn> I don't do sleep/hibernate tho - just guessing
<interestedindivi> I feel sure that certain processes should stop sleep from happening ordinarily
<well_laid_lawn> the amount of variables then could possibly be endless
<well_laid_lawn> who wants what and when
<interestedindivi> I see what you are saying. I know that my mac doesn't sleep in these situations. I've never noticed this on my linux machine before but I haven't copied this much stuff and walked away before. Does seem strange.
<well_laid_lawn> I think having a computer left on but doing nothing is strange
<well_laid_lawn> depends on your point of view
<well_laid_lawn> ...
<well_laid_lawn> I'm off to work
<interestedindivi> I see it's just I'm not doing nothing I'm copying 14gb of videos to a samba server... Thanks for your ideas
<interestedindivi> wonder if anyone else has an idea?
<faLUCE> Hi, I'm searching for a text editor (or something similar) which allows me to compose sentences by defined rules. For example: it allows only words "one" "two" "three" and if I type "one" then I must type "two". it has to be simpler than emacs... any idea?
<Daskreech> faLUCE: umm
<Daskreech> somethign that can be scripted. (which would make it about as complex as a Emacs since it's just using scripts)
<patty_> hallo
<DeathRipping155> hello>
<DeathRipping155> ?
<Linkmaster> Hello
<almigi> a hoy hoy
<Linkmaster> almigi: ?
<almigi> Linkmaster: hello :)
<almigi> Linkmaster: what's up?
<Linkmaster> Just hanging around
<lcb> hanging where?
<Linkmaster> lcb: in your tty4
<lcb> oops, forgot closing it
<Linkmaster> "*connection closed by host*" darn it!
<lcb> ouch, your finger stayed on this side. nailed it!
 * Linkmaster sneaks to lcb 's tty2
<lcb> haha forget it, no ttys available now.
<Linkmaster> darn darn
<Linkmaster> So close too
 * lcb sticks a $1 bill into the only open whole in the machine, the cd tray, and sends it to Linkmaster to buy a tty to test his skills. ***** Burning....
<Linkmaster> xD
<lcb> oops, offtopic. lets go back to TTYs
<Linkmaster> Uhm...uhm....tty's are good for system restoration!
<lcb> indeed, 7 ttys
<Linkmaster> 7 times the power! One for the GUI, the other 6 for fixing whatever you did to mess up the GUI xD
<lcb> Who's the GUI?
<Linkmaster> him!
<lcb> ah. HIM: Human In Machine
<Linkmaster> Exactly
<Linkmaster> Caps lock failed me on that one
<Linkmaster> whoops, offtopic, back to the amazingness of tty's
<lcb> unlock it/HIM
<lcb> Cops Lack Caps Lock?
<lcb> oops, day changed here and still half day of work before bed
<Linkmaster> You're going to be up real late :/
<lcb> or early (in the morning)
<lcb> Linkmaster: where's your inspiration? You didn't answer that one.
<lcb> Linkmaster; Why Cops Lack Caps Lock?  Answer: because capital sentences are not used in lower cases
<lcb> for example...
<Linkmaster> hahah
<lcb> lol
<lcb> back to work
 * Linkmaster is stressed due to lots of external pressures, hence his lack of enthusiasm
<lcb> Linkmaster: exercise: 1 day at a time, 1 hr every 60 minutes and take advantage of each second as if it were the first.
<lcb> *if it is*
<lcb> better
<Linkmaster> even doing that I'm getting a little stressed :P but if I had forgetton about that...I don't want to know actually xD
<lcb> i have to compile this deep spasms and get some mone from it
<lcb> money, either
<lcb> for some unknown  reason i lost Games > from menus
<lcb> don't use it too often so i have no clue when/why happened
<lcb> Linkmaster: any of the LibreOffice apps edits PDFs?
<Linkmaster> lcb: Okular might...I'm not sure though, I don't usually use LibreOffice[just now getting used to it], and if you uninstalled any games, and it was the only one, that'd be why
<lcb> i need to fill some fields with info. i'm an PDF editor but i wonder if that is possible
<lcb> *i'm using a PDF ediror*
<lcb> grrr editor
<lcb> Linkmaster: about the games, in fact no, didn't install - the other way, i installed a couple last week, but didn't use it yet
<lcb> interesting thing though. installing one or more should go to the menu, but doesn't
<lcb> so.... no playing games while driving Internet
<Linkmaster> Interesting...
<lcb> these menus needs some work, btw. some probs when customizing it.
<Linkmaster> I don't use kmenu :P
<lcb> for example i had one submenu with GIRLS. i decided to move it for CLASSIFIED. then, I lost all GIRLS and every time i want to create a new place for them/it, i got ghost folders whi a number in front. I gave up when I got GIRLS68
<lcb> whi/whit
<lcb> with
<lcb> i didn't want to go so far as 69
<lcb> now i wonder if kmenu don't like GIRLS
 * Linkmaster tries not to laugh
<lcb> I mean, moving GIRLS
<lcb> i mean, folders/meaning sub-menus
<lcb> try try
<lcb> Linkmaster: what are you using for it?
<lcb> yooopiii LibreOff  Draw edits PDFs very easily
<Linkmaster> lcb: I use lancelot, its a little interesting at first, but its amazing after a bit
<lcb> ahh ok. i have some menus with it too
<Linkmaster> You ever use lancelot?
<lcb> Linkmaster: yes, i have several virtual desks and i use it on two
<lcb> smal menus though, specifically for those desktops themes/purposes
<lcb> small too
<Linkmaster> Ah, seperate widgets for all?
<lcb> yes
<Linkmaster> I wish I could do the same on my computer, but with only 1gig of RAM, and running full desktop effects + indexing, I'm a little worried about system allocation[though its performed beautifully the whole time, so no complaints]
<lcb> for instance, i have one for all Internet apps, other for virtual machines, other for work, other for System (playing/tweaking/infos/etc)
<lcb> one for work
<lcb> oops, only one for work, not two. i can't buy another job
<Linkmaster> Haha xD
<lcb> Linkmaster: don't you have computer repair shops near by?
<Snooffy> lcb what's GIRLS?
<lcb> Snooffy: playing with words. the situation i mentioned is referred in launchpad as bug. but i didn't have time yet to check what's going on with the creation of ghost folders when moving some sub-menus
<lcb> not with GIRLS though :p
<lcb> Linkmaster: i asked that because i miss the times in the states when/where i could get spare parts for computers for less than money and build machines
<lcb> hey... Snooffy, you are using  http://webchat . i forgot that exists. i used it a very long time ago
<lcb> and i mean, probably 10 or 15 yrs ago, don't know
<Snooffy> hehe lcb is the only client which i can use with our stupid proxy at work
<lcb> Snooffy: yes, that's one of the advantages of it. it's cool
<Snooffy> it is quite cool, simple and working, nothing complicated...
<lcb> i'm using Internet since / before being officially named Internet, the times of BBS (bulletin system systems) - i think that's the designation- when we chat and play over  analog telephone lines with 28 bps modems
<lcb> bulletin board systems, i guess
<Snooffy> when i started i've used 56modems... jeez the phone bills were amazing, my mom wanted to kill me :P
<lcb> hehehe
<lcb> i'm getting old.... geeez. i just discovered a white hair under my right arm
<lcb> Linkmaster makes me older, with his tricks on my TTYs
<Guest28958> hmm
<lcb> hi Guest28958. be our guest.
<Guest28958> Is anyone knowledgble about creating gnome icon packages ?
<Guest28958> lol
<lcb> Guest28958: this is #Kubuntu :o
<Guest28958> different engine
<erikdecker> hi guys im having a problem trying to use the "hold" command in Kubuntu 11.04
<Guest28958> damn i see
<Guest28958> I run ubuntu
<erikdecker> i know it works in that but in K it doesnt
<Guest28958> ok
<lcb> #ubuntu , GuestTwoEightNineFiveEight
<lcb> or #gnome ...
<erikdecker> do any know it says invalid operation
<Guest28958> Doesn't Ubuntu utilise Gnome ?
<lcb> erikdecker: 'hold' where?
<lcb> Guest28958: it could
<erikdecker> this is the exact line:
<erikdecker> sudo apt-get hold libmtp8 libmtp-dev libusb-dev libusb-0.1-4
<Guest28958> lcb , what is the default gui engine for ubuntu ( im a bit confused ) " newbie "
#kubuntu 2011-07-22
<erikdecker> its gnome btw
<erikdecker> for ubuntu that is
<erikdecker> :)
<Unit193> Guest28958: Gnome with Unity shell
<Guest28958> Ok thanks.
<lcb> Guest28958: it depends the flavor. Ubuntu Desktop uses Unity, Kubuntu KDE
<Guest28958> So why do you guys use Kubuntu , ive never really looked into it.
<Guest28958> ?
<lcb> !info hold
<ubottu> Package hold does not exist in natty
<erikdecker> what should i use instead
<erikdecker> i got rid of it and that didnt work
<lcb> oops, apt-get hold
<erikdecker> ?
<Snooffy> Guest28958: I'm using it as KDE is for me more user friendly and much nicer imho
<Guest28958> Ah
<Guest28958> Ill have a look
<erikdecker> its true KDE works beautifully
<Unit193> erikdecker: I don't see that option in the man page
<erikdecker> ok just wondering
<Guest28958> The problem i often have with Ubuntu is, you spend hours trying to figure out a lot of things like installing packages from zips, using the terminal all the time ect...
<Guest28958> i can get my head round it eventually, its just time consuming though
<Guest28958> meh
<erikdecker> im trying to enable ipod syncing and thats part of it...
<erikdecker> thats what it said on the help page
<Guest28958> does gtkpod not do the job ?
<lcb> insteresting that option 'hold'. never used it
<erikdecker> i dont even know the point
<erikdecker> haha
<lcb> from the 'man': --ignore-hold
<lcb> Ignore package Holds; This causes apt-get to ignore a hold placed on a package. This may be useful in conjunction with dist-upgrade to override a large number of undesired holds. Configuration Item: APT::Ignore-Hold.
<erikdecker> i should use that then?
<Snooffy> guys, why when I have mount of my win partition (NTSF) in fstab it doesnt mount it after reboot, I cannot see it in the folder I'm mounting it to until I do sudo mount -a
<lcb> erikdecker: check this -> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1697255.html
<erikdecker> thats were i got the help from it doesnt work thought
<lcb> erikdecker: http://goo.gl/5I6sJ
<lcb> check the most up to date post
<yofel> erikdecker: instead of apt-get hold I found this to work better http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-prevent-a-package-from-being-updated-in-ubuntu.html
<lcb> Snooffy: following by the book?
<erikdecker> YES!
<erikdecker> thank you
<lcb> Snooffy: good place. better understand from the source because it depends an each installation on how to configure it - > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<lcb> erikdecker: see??? Mr and Ms Google are still the beast
<lcb> i mean, best
<erikdecker> well i never thought of that. i did try google.
<Snooffy> lcb: thanks for a good tip... will need to read a bit :D
<lcb> Snooffy: would be better. it's easy to understand from there
<Snooffy> it is.. This is what i love on linux, the documentation is so complex, you can find your answers to almost any problem...
<lcb> Snooffy: that one is basically what we all need to know for auto mounting
<yofel> that page is at least easier to understand than the fstab manpage...
<lcb> indeed
<lcb> Snooffy: btw, don't play too much with GIRLS. that was only an aborted case scenario
<lcb> :p
<Snooffy> lcb: lol
<lcb> :)
<TimeLord_> can someone help me install java on kubuntu lol
<lcb> TimeLord_: start by removing what you have and install the default jre
<TimeLord_> whats the package names for defualt jre?
<lcb> firefox and so on will tell you if you miss anything, in meantime
<lcb> default-jre
<TimeLord_> thanks
<lcb> :)
<lcb> most problems comes from over installing java runtimes
<TimeLord_> yeah
<TimeLord_> :P
<lcb> TimeLord_: a tip: run Get and Remove Software and insert in the text box -> java
<TimeLord_> thanks lcb
<Guest61011> quick question, where do i extract icons in kde?
<lcb> TimeLord_: welcome
<lcb> Guest61011: /usr/share/icons but you could plave it anywhere
<lcb> place it...
<CLF1> I am having a problem configuring a usb hard drive for my network
<default> k
<Guest20826> can some dell me how to delete a directory in konsole. rmdir is not working n su.  the stupid command can't handle .hidden files.
<valorie> you should use sudo
<valorie> sudo rm -rf dir
<valorie> but right-click > move to trash should work as well
<valorie> unless you don't have the right permissions
<valorie> is this in your ~ ?
<Guest20826> thanks valorie.  the problem was teh rmdir not being sophisticated enough. rm worked.
<valorie> cool
<CLF1> I can't see the file sharing tab under sharing, anyone got the fix?
<ubuntu____> hello guys
<ubuntu____> testing out kubuntu
<faLUCE>  hi. Is there an editor which allows to insert words only if the follow a user-defined grammar?
<Kaleidoscope> Anyone here know anything about Computer clusters?
<Borg^Queen> Hi people what's the best way to convert .sub to .srt using the command line?
<bazhang> gnome-subtitles for ubuntu, perhaps fatrat-opensubtitles for kde4
<bazhang> whoops
<excognac> hi all
<excognac> what is the easiest way to use multiply distros with the SAME home directory? the situation is i have kubuntu now but wanna have both ubuntu and fedore with gnome3 environment too
<valorie> oh, friend of mine made a blog post about that
<valorie> let me dig it up
<excognac> thanks
<valorie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1430397 <--- this is good because it's a whole discussion
<valorie> basically, you should shared DATA, not home dirs
<valorie> share
<valorie> each ~/home will have their own settings, etc., and then you symlink to photos, music, docs, etc.
<excognac> ok, thats what i exactly want thanks a loot
<excognac> *lot
<excognac> so reinstall:)
<valorie> have fun!
<excognac> for a few hours I deinetely will
<excognac> the whole issu is cos kubuntu can't reboot, dies too many times even the machine is goo
<excognac> d
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I've had no problems
<valorie> I've been running kubuntu for years
<excognac> well, I used ubuntu before and on my old rusty laptop 9.10 is more stable then 11.04 kubi on this. Even I only can tur it off pressing the power button, otherwise dims and freezes
<excognac> neverthless amarok and a few other features are dman good
<excognac> *damned
<excognac> so to keep kubuntu and the data, i will just need to move the docs, etc. to a separate data partition and then install all the other distros on new separate partitions and use the same wap for all?
<excognac> *swap
<valorie> that will work -- but you will want to put symlinks into each /home for /Documents, /Music, etc.
<valorie> or whatever you want
<excognac> ok, how do i do that?
<valorie> !symlink
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<valorie> it's one of the two basic ways of making a link
<excognac> yes...
<excognac> sure, i use terminal
<valorie> I don't know of a GUI way to make symlinks
<HerrZinfarkt> is this a multi language support chat?
<valorie> if there is one
<excognac> francais, portugues, magyar here
<valorie> !fr | excognac
<ubottu> excognac: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<excognac> no, it's not for me, I understand english i just offered help
<valorie> oops, sorry
<valorie> and he left
<valorie> :(
<excognac> so how do i use symlink to reach the data partition?
<valorie> http://ss64.com/bash/symlink.html for some more information
<excognac> aye, that helps I appreciate your efforts valorie, ty
<valorie> I hope it works well for you
<valorie> I'm happy with kubuntu; don't even have windows anymore
<valorie> so no need for your solutions
<chen> hi !
<Guest92308> hello, quick question, where do i install icons in kde?
<engrjc> hey
<almigi> hello engrjc
<engrjc> hi almigi
<hazamonzo> Who can recommend the best FTP client for kubuntu? Save me installing a couple to test them out
<szal> !best | hazamonzo
<ubottu> hazamonzo: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<hazamonzo> szal: Sure. Im just looking for a recommendation :)
<szal> hazamonzo: srsly, ask 3 users and you get 4 opinions ;)
<szal> especially when it comes to FTP servers
<almigi> what about kftp?
<hazamonzo> szal: :)
<James147> hazamonzo: why not just dolphin?
<hazamonzo> James147: Good thinking. I use fish://
<hazamonzo> Never thought about ftp:// :D
<hazamonzo> James147: Good call. Cheers!
<James147> hazamonzo: also, why not use sftp instead of fish (assuming your server supports sftp... which most do)
<hazamonzo> James147: Most of the time for my servers i like to use scp
 * szal used to use Krusader for FTP, but nowadays it's mostly FileZilla due to it being able to limit transfer bandwidth
<hazamonzo> szal: filezilla! Thats the one i used to use for windows
<hazamonzo> can i get it for kubuntu?
<szal> sure, it's in the package sources
<hazamonzo> szal: Didn't realise that. Cheers
<grobda24> Hello. I'm new to Kubuntu. What are "activities" ?
<James147> grobda24: activities are a way of grouping tasks togeather... they behave similarly to vitrual desktop except you can have different wallpapers/widgets on different activities  and you are able to start/stop activities (along with the programs running on them)
<faLUCE> hi, do you know if is there a text editor in which I can insert words in real time through a script ?
<James147> faLUCE: I think kate can ^^ if not it has plugin support so shouldnt be to hard to make it
<James147> faLUCE: if all else fails you can use vim in its server/client model :D
<faLUCE> James147: let's try but I would have preferred a simpler editor ;-)
<James147> faLUCE: you want a simple editor to do a complicated function?... think that defeats the point of it being simple...
<vikapi> how do i logout a user from kdm from the command line?my need is to have a cronjob which will logout a user from kdm..any hint on this?
<OerHeks> vikapi,  pkill -KILL -u {username}     >> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-logout-user-howto/
<James147> OerHeks: ^^ though that isnt graceful :)
<vikapi> OerHeks: but tat logout a user from kde?
<OerHeks> James147, what do you suggest ?
<vikapi> James147: yes..but im ok with it..
<mokush> unity-like dock for kde?
<James147> OerHeks: dbus should beable to
<vikapi> James147: dbus throws a prompt window in the GUI?
<James147> vikapi: didnt for me :)
<coder2> Hello. When I enable some applications to minimize to tray icon I cannot restore those application back. Window flashes and disapperars. Please help
<coder2> Bright example is transmission UI
<grobda24> James147, thanks ... so it's a little like a layer that I can put over the desktop that represents the task I'm doing at that time ?
<grobda24> oh wait, it determines what apps are running ? Is there a documentation page for this ?
<AlexZion> hi guys , I was looking a tork package on the repos , but I can't find it , it is normal or maybe I have some problem with the official repos !?!
<Oxymoron> Hi, I wondering. How do I get HDMI output working. It seems like my TV get some kind of signal, but its just black on the screen.
<grobda24> Wow, got this running really nice now. I was last in KDE pre 2003. Faster now I've turned off desktop effects, and looks better without them (because faster maybe?)
<grobda24> Only prob I have now is that I added a CPU widget to the panel. It gave a message about being unable to set transparency. but now I can't remove it. There is just a blank space next to the clock that I can't get rid of.
<AlexZion> hi guys I need an help to set up a proxy on my Kubuntu 11.04 , someone can help me !?!
<James147> AlexZion: a proxy for what?
<AlexZion> to be anonymous in certain situation....
<ashwin> how can i install windows media Audio 8 plugin for amarok?
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  my computer has been assigned a static ip form our network administrator, I am using kubuntu 11.04  is there a way to make it automatically use this ip and so I do not always have to klick on the connection after every reboot in knetworkmanager?
<BajK> I hope 4.7 will be in backports ppa for natty by july 29 :D I want to have it when going to the release party :D
<DarthFrog> howlymowly: Yes, there is.  You can set your static details in /etc/network/interfaces.
<yofel> BajK: we'll see, final just got tagged so we'll get to work now. It'll be much less work than rc1 at least
<DarthFrog> howlymowly: You can get the details of that file using "man interfaces".
<howlymowly> DarthFrog: DarthFrog thx I'll look into that
<howlymowly> DarthFrog: do I haveto remove the network manager then?
<howlymowly> or somehow stop it?
<DarthFrog> howlymowly: I shouldn't think so.
<BajK> yofel: nice to hear since there have been no pre-final 4.7 releases for kubuntu :)
<Ab3l> a question. how is it possible to install a new theme in kubuntu natty?
<Ab3l> i'm quite new to kubuntu.
<Ab3l> #j kubuntu-it
<what_if> On reboot... Kubuntu / Xorg forgets my multiple monitor setup. How can I save my configuration over reboots?
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<jtheuer> what_if: for that reason I made xrandr scripts and assigend them to hotkeys. Good for laptops.
<what_if> jtheuer: Will try generating an Xorg.conf and see if that works. :) Will try xrandr scripts if that does not work
<what_if> jtheuer: thanks for the help :0
<what_if> :)
<CLF1> why is chmod applied after the samba config file is writen instead of applying the chmod within the samba config when the share is  identified
<Ab3l_> is it possible to have the k-menu plasma bigger?
<Ab3l_> how?
<Peace-> Ab3l_: ?
<Peace-> you mean on the destkop or in the panel ?
<Ab3l_> Peace-: well, when you click on the K, a kickoff menu opens. I would like to have it higher, so that to list more items
<Ab3l_> i know i can scroll down, but i would like to see more items without need to scroll
<Peace-> i see
<Peace-> i guess there is not a change to get it
<Peace-> i guess
<Peace-> anyway
<Peace-> there is a classical menu...
<Peace-> right click on the K menu switch to classicmenu
<Ab3l_> no way. the new one is much beautiful and powerfull.
<Peace-> i see... i guess you have to give up
<Peace-> :) i have ever seen what you want on the menu
<Robert200> Hi, I need help for kubuntu 11.04
<Peace-> Robert200: what's your problem man ?
<Robert200> movil broadband tab is unavilitated
<Peace-> usb pcmica pci ?
<Robert200> not sure about what tha means, but yeah its a usb modem huawey e160 picture: http://www.rfwel.com/images/modem_usb_huawei_e160.jpg
<Robert200> its not a pcmica pci
<Peace-> Robert200: reading
<Peace-> Robert200: it's usb
<Peace-> it should be from the picutre
<Peace-> -.-
<Peace-> picture
<Peace-> so lsusb
<Peace-> on konsole
<FloodBotK1> Peace-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Robert200> lsusb wont list usb devices
<Peace-> i need to undestand which device you have
<Peace-> so or lspci
<Robert200> its there a way to do that while in windows_??
<Peace-> Robert200: sorry but know in italy it's time to eat something
<Peace-> bye
<Robert200> bye
<BarkingFish> Robert200: Maybe I can help. What problem are you having?
<Robert200> thanks barkingfish
<Robert200> well i recently installed kubuntu by wubi inside win7, 11.04 release, and it has the movil bradband connection tab unavailable
<CLF1> my kubuntu won't retain shared HD settings after reboot, any ideas?
<Robert200> therefore i cant connect through my Huawei E160 modem
<BarkingFish> Robert200: Your mobile broadband, it's connected through a USB stick?
<Robert200> yes
<BarkingFish> I notice you said you couldn't list your usb devices - you can't get lsusb to work?
<BarkingFish> Try this, open a terminal program, Robert200, konsole is good for this - and type: lsusb
<Robert200> thats also right, im quite new in linux, however i did a little research, but failed, one of the instruccions i read was to use the lsusb command, however it will not work, it should (as fas as i understand) list the usb divices but it will not
<BarkingFish> if you hit enter, and nothing shows up, try: sudo lsusb   (and put in your password after you hit enter)
<Robert200> please hold a minute, ill try booting it from virtualbox, right now im using windows so that i can connect to the internet
<BarkingFish> ok
<orys> hello
<Robert200> sorry i have fail to open it in virtualbox, do you know of any program compatible with the virtualhdd format that kubuntu uses?
<BarkingFish> Anyone else available to assist Robert200 please? I don't know anything at all about virtualbox or dual booting kubuntu with something else.
<ikonia> Robert200: the formats only used by virtualbox
<ikonia> BarkingFish: if someone knows they will answer HIS question, you don't have to re-ask it for him
<orys> hm
<orys> so there is some live here tonight
<ikonia> orys: normally if you ask a question, people respond
<orys> ikonia: normally if you say "hello", people respond :-)
<ikonia> orys: no, as people would just be saying "hello" all the time as people come and go as it's a reasonably high throughput channel
<BarkingFish> ikonia: Sorry. I saw the other channel (#ubuntu) tell people off for having 4 or 5 assisting one person at the same time.  I asked for someone else to help because I started to, then realised I couldn't.
<BarkingFish> I didn't re-ask his question.
<orys> so there is my question: My system don't want to get up, I can't see grub or nothing, so I don't know why, I have no time, so wanted to do reinstall and I can't because intallator can't see my hdd where I have my system.
<ikonia> orys: ok - so that sounds like your hard disk has a problem at a hardware level
<orys> ikonia: been here before, and people were saying hello, but i guess this is not discussion for that one.
<ikonia> orys: is this 1 hard disks, or any sort of raid system ?
<orys> ikonia: no, as I now run live CD and I can work on that hard drive no propblem
<orys> ikonia: I have two physical Sata discs, don't ask me complicated questions, as I don't know what's raid I am afraid ;-)
<ikonia> orys: are you on the livecd now ?
<Robert200> i had that problem to with ubuntu
<orys> ikonia: yes.
<orys> kubuntu, last one.
<ikonia> orys: could you please pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" into a pastebin please
<Robert200> 10.04, the screen will blackout while inside the os
<orys> ikonia: It will take a while, it's sooo bloody slow...
<orys> ok, console is open... :P
<orys> ikonia: http://paste.kde.org/100237/, lots is in Polish, but I guess you can see the most important
<ikonia> orys: ok - so which of those hard disks is your machine set to boot from ?
<orys> ikonia: sda usually, I can see it starts from sda1, where windows is installed
<orys> usually there should be grub menu, but after last update I can't see it as my screen says "input out of range"
<ikonia> orys: ok - so the issue is a video config issue
<orys> I googled for the problem, asked here, did not managed to find solution so ignored as the system was starting up no problem and I don't use windows any more...
<Robert200> your screen resolution goes out of the specs of your display
<orys> Robert200: but if I run live CD and then shut it down, I can see text mode closing messages no problem.
<orys> the screeen is pretty good.
<ikonia> orys: the livecd is not your install, so it's config is different that your installs
<Robert200> yeah couse livecd uses a failsafe resolution
<ikonia> orys: he's not saying the screen is broke, the config goes out of range of the monitor
<orys> ikonia: yeah, I know, but my old screen was saying that input is too high and was giving me the resolution, now I have new one, and this one should support the resolution which is given by the system according to the old screen, but now it seems too high for that one as well.
<orys> As if the system just pick "one level too high for the current monitor"
<Robert200> you need to find a way, to chane your resolution and refresing rate to one that your screen can handle,
<orys> anyway, got any idea how to solve the problem? Then maybe I would be able to see what's wrong with my system that it does not starts
<ikonia> orys: it's a bug - it's picking the wrong config, it doesn't mean it won't work with your monitor, it means it's selecting an unsupported version
<orys> Robert200: yeah, I know, but I have no idea what's wrong.
<ikonia> orys: you'll find it is starting, you just can't see it because the monitor is not syncing
<ikonia> orys: there are two issues, one the plymouth configuration resolution, and the xorg resolution
<orys> ikonia: yeah,  it used to be like that. It was starting "behind the scenes" then when X server was up I had my system running no problem
<ikonia> orys: are you on the livecd now ?
<ikonia> orys: can you mount your hard disk and look in the directory /etc for a file called xorg.conf - do this on your hard disk, NOT on the /etc directory of the livecd
<ubuntu____> damn
<orys_> I dropped out at 18:30:23, did I missed anything?
<ikonia> orys: can you mount your hard disk and look in the directory /etc for a file called xorg.conf - do this on your hard disk, NOT on the /etc directory of the livecd
<orys_> ikonia: ok
<orys_> i am on my way :P
<Robert200> hi there, im asking for help again, for my problem, movil broadbad tab is unavailable(configure-kde control module), while using kubuntu 11.04, fell free to see a screen shot: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/UzMYMg6Mp5K-O3DOnEX6-j2OJBqRfLRvci4Cc2gBcjg?feat=directlink
<orys_> ikonia: there is none in /etc, but there is one in /etc/X11 and it looks like that http://paste.kde.org/100255/ so I guess not much in it really. AFAICR there was more
<ikonia> orys_: sorry, that was my typo, I did mean /etc/X11
<ikonia> orys_: what video card do you have ?
<orys_> so I had good guess that it should be there, but I was thinking I was wrong.
<orys_> ikonia: nvidia something :P
<orys_> ikonia: my problem is that I don't really know much about my computer, as it was usually working no problem, or at least on acceptable level.
<orys_> it's like with the car, as long as I don't need to open the bonnet I am happy.
<ikonia> orys_: ok so lets put you to a failsafe state
<ikonia> orys_: if you edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and add the line "driver "vesa" "
<orys_> and if I have to open, I can only tell you "well, there is SOME engine here". So that's me with computers as well.
<ikonia> so it's driver <space> "vesa"
<orys_> ikonia: just anywhere?
<ikonia> under the "nologo" line
<orys_> ok
<orys_> ikonia: what next? Just to start boot it from hdd now?
<ikonia> orys_: give it a go, that should fix your X11 issue
<orys_> ok, so see you later
<orys_> I mean after reboot
<Robert200> hi, i have a problem, movil broadband tab is disabled in kubuntu 11.04 please help... pic: hi there, im asking for help again, for my problem, movil broadbad tab is unavailable(configure-kde control module), while using kubuntu 11.04, fell free to see a screen shot: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/UzMYMg6Mp5K-O3DOnEX6-j2OJBqRfLRvci4Cc2gBcjg?feat=directlink
<chilledscorpion> hi
<Linkmaster> [14:58:10] <chilledscorpion> hi
<Linkmaster> [14:58:23] <-- chilledscorpion (~quassel@182.178.113.246) has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<Linkmaster> -.-
<jor> hellou
<jor>  necesito un buen explorador
<orys> yeah, c'est moi again.
<orys> No result.
<orys> Also tried just to install new grub
<orys> no result as well.
<orys> I have to say I am fed up with that
<ikonia> re-installing grub won't do anything
<orys> Do you think I can just install new system over the old one
<ikonia> I can't see that doing anything
<orys> without formatting the partition
<ikonia> no
<orys> to save my /home settings?
<orys> all important stuff I got on the other one.
<ikonia> you can put /home on a different partition if you want to save it
<orys> ok, that's the thought
<orys> now, I need explanation./
<orys> what went wrong with that kubuntu
<orys> I use it for years and it was always working, except from one case my internet connection broke during dist upgrade
<orys> but I patched it up somehow and it was fine
<orys> now every new one is worse
<orys> It was all working week ago
<orys> then I've been to Norway
<ikonia> updates can do that
<orys> then I am back and it don't want to start
<orys> ikonia: there was no update
<orys> noone was turning the computer on for the week.
<orys> So unless it was during last update and somehow it started before and now it don't
<ikonia> orys: so what's happened to change this ?
<orys> I have no idea.
<orys> ikonia: that's my question.
<orys> David Copperfield was messing something around?
<orys> I don't know :D
<orys> But I am fed up.
<orys> in good old times even if update broke someithin
<ikonia> orys: so even with xorg.conf in place you don't get anything ?
<orys> next couple of days (or hours) there was another one and problem was fixed
<orys> that was brilliant system for someone like me who did not liked to do anything
<orys> and now it's crap :(
<orys> i am even starting to think about buying Windows, all that after 11 years on Linux :(
<ikonia> ok - is there any chance you could stop with the self pity complaining
<ikonia> go back to windows any more
<ikonia> I'm trying to help you and you are more interested in moaning
<orys> ikonia: I don't know if it changed anything as I can't see anything, it's out of range.
<orys> :-)
<ikonia> good luck
<orys> ouch, touchy...
<ikonia> not really, just don't take kindly to self pity ranting when I'm giving my time to help you
<Linkmaster> orys: he's not being touchy. everyone here is donating their time, and complaining doesn't help anything
<Linkmaster> ^Case in point
<orys> ikonia: I get carried too much, but my point was that I tried to solve the problem before with help of people from that channel and they failed, so I wonder if it's the point to fight ith that (and waste your time) or if I shoudl just reinstall system,
<ikonia> well, good luck
<orys> as I can reinstall it myself, but then the problem will might be there again
<orys> so I ask your advice if you think there is a point in reinstalling
<Linkmaster> orys: if you can boot from a LiveCD or whatnot, then you can backup your /home. Once you've done that, you can boot up a GParted, and completely reformat the drives
<orys> or if there is something more to be done.
<orys> Linkmaster: hm, that what I thinking, I got all important stuff on the other hard drive
<orys> but question is: is there any chance, that after reinstall the problem will be gone, or it will just reinstall the syustem exactly the same way?
<Linkmaster> You can probably get away with just reformatting  /  and not /home as well
<Linkmaster> Its an X11 issue, correct?
<orys> Linkmaster: have no idea, the problem was only during the system coming up, what used to be in text mode was invisible due to "out of range"
<orys> the KDE was running no problem
<orys> but now it don't want to start KDE
<orys> so I guess it might be
<orys> but I can't see what's wrong, as text mode is out of range for my screen.
<Linkmaster> does the LiveCD boot right?
<Linkmaster> *correctly that is
<orys> Linkmaster: well, I don't check everything like sounds etc, but what I need works ok, I got network, my drives mounts themselves etc.
<Linkmaster> Alright, and you made sure that your BIOS is pointing to a bootable drive, correct?
<orys> Linkmaster: I haven't touched the bios at all, so I guess it should be all right
<orys> or
<orys> wait
<orys> I was messing around with the sound cards, maybe I did something by mistake
<orys> Linkmaster: gotta check it. Better check twice and be sure.
<orys> brb
<Linkmaster> Boot the computer up, and enter the BIOS. Enter the section, and make sure its pointed to the right drive
<orys> ikonia: sorry for moaning again, and thanks for your time to help me in case you are leaving in meantime ;-)
<orys> Linkmaster: yeah, I am going to do it.
<Linkmaster> ikonia: sorry if it looked like I intervened. His moaning was bothering me as well
<ikonia> not at all
<ikonia> I switched off as I can't be bothered
<Linkmaster> Very true..I don't know how much I can do though, since I don't have much experience with variable hardware/etc
<Linkmaster> I haven't installed Kubuntu on enough systems to really collect the experience I need, my netbook isn't enough really
<orys> Linkmaster: nope, everything seems to be all right in BIOS>
<Linkmaster> alright...
<orys> hm
<orys> ok, I think I gonna to reinstall the system now, I copied /home and fstab (as it usually do not sees my hdds by default) any ideas what might be worth saving as well?
<Linkmaster> It depends on what you do with your system. If you just did a few tweaks to the UI, and installed things only from repos/.deb files, then you can redo all that upon installation[especially the tweaks, .kde is in /home] but if you do a bunch of installing from source, you'll want to copy a few things from  /  as well
<orys> ah, so I guess I can just go ahead.
<orys> Linkmaster: thanks for your help and sorry for moaning, but I really have the feeling that with every new dist I have more and more issues. But maybe it's just my computer going out of date...
<Linkmaster> How old is your computer?
<orys> over 3 years, but I added some ram to it
<orys> and graphic card is second hand, as mine went burned.
<orys> and I have sound card in it, some antient sound blaster from my previous one ;-)
<Linkmaster> Hmm, thats possibly why. Not that it can't be done, but installing new software on older hardware isn't the best way to go, mainly due to compatability issues
<orys> but apart of the sound blaster, which never caused any problems (my only problem with sound is that i have to disable the only one, as system finds both), the stuff is not so old
<orys> the card is second hand, but it's from the gamer, so it's in fact younger then the rest of my computer ;-)
<Linkmaster> Well, in the world of hardware, the term 'old' is subjective
<orys> yeah, especially for him. :-)
<Linkmaster> On KFN, I saw GreyGeek give a good example about how a computer worked for his friend, but not for him, yet a year later it worked for him and not his friend. And thats because some of the devices were "a", and the others "b". In only a years span of time, on the exact same computer
<orys> what's KFN?
<Linkmaster> www.kubuntuforums.net
<orys> ah, off course ;-)
<SpamapS> So, I just logged into a KDE session by installing kubuntu-desktop on oneiric .. I'm wondering why I don't have an SSH agent..
<CLF1> when I click aplications>settings>samba, nothing happens?  Why?
<orys> ok, it asked me if I want to unmount the partitions. It said I can still install system on them, I just can't change their sizes. I am happy with them, so said "no unmount" And now it says: "ubi-partman failed with exit code 141. Further information may be found in /var/log/syslog. Do you want to try running this step again before continuing? If you do not, your installation may fail entirely or may be broken."
<orys> can I just ignore it?
<Linkmaster> orys: one thing about Linux you should never ignore is an error message. If you ignore that, I can pretty much guarantee that you'll bork your drive
<SteveThePirate_> hey
<Linkmaster> orys: I don'tk now exactly what the error means though, give me a second
<SteveThePirate_>  jut downloaded kubuntu iso and it came out to around 148 MB.
<SteveThePirate_> is this correct?
<Linkmaster> SteveThePirate_: no, it should be around 698MB
<orys> Linkmaster: I think it's an error saying that partition tool got crashed, as I not allowed it to unmount my partitions.
<SteveThePirate_> Linkmaster: why can't I seem to get above 148 MB? from the kubuntu download website
<Linkmaster> SteveThePirate_: I suggest you delete the small one, and redownload it. You might be having a faulty connection. If that still doesn't work, use a torrent, its usually faster that way anyways
<SteveThePirate_> Linkmaster: the torrent says 10 hours    the dl says 22 minutes to an hour O.o lol
<Linkmaster> SteveThePirate_: whats your DL speed?
<SteveThePirate_> the torrent, I don't know, I would have to pull it up. the dl direct from the website is around 1 MB/sec
<Linkmaster> Fast speeds...try the download one last time. what are you using as your browser?
<Linkmaster> orys: did you attempt this installation from the desktop? Such as "try without installing" ?
<orys> hm? I don't get what you ask me for
<orys> I am now running live cd
<orys> and try to install in background
<orys> but just getting confused as it pretends to be installing but nothing going on.
<Linkmaster> Thats what I asked
<orys> I was expecting it will ask me where I want it to be installed...
<Linkmaster> Try to install it without clicking 'try without installing'. Instead, when it first loads up, click "install now"
<Linkmaster> ^When you reboot
<orys> Linkmaster: hm so now it just do not install really, but it is only a simulation then?
<Linkmaster> I wouldn't call it a simulation..here, look at this:
<Linkmaster> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/527848
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 527848 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[Lucid] ubi-partman failed with exit code 141 during manual partitioning" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Linkmaster> orys: this as well: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg2811246.html
<Linkmaster> As you can see, starting the Live environment might be the cause, so try installing without the live environment
<digitig> How do I configure the kubuntu boot options? The documentation I can find says it should be in /boot/grub/menu.lst, but I have no such file. I want to change the default boot on a dual-boot system.
 * Linkmaster and I just literally found the answer
<Unit193> /etc/default/grub
<digitig> Sorry, I rebooted to try to solve my boot problem, but no success. Did I miss any responses?
<digitig> I tried installing kde-config-grub2 and using it, but even though that says the default boot is the system I want, when I boot that still isn't the default.
<yofel> !grub2 | digitig
<ubottu> digitig: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<yofel> menu.lst is from grub1
<Linkmaster> Ah, digitig came back. Its located in  /etc/default/grub  and from there you can change the boot order
<orys> ok
<orys> so if I install it from under live CD, there is that bug
<orys> but if I try to install it from "install kubuntu" in a first menu, I cannot do it, as it can't see sda
<orys> and I want it on sda,  not sdb.
<orys> ideas?
<digitig> Thanks.
<digitig> Another newbie question. How do I place an icon on the desktop that will run a program when clicked? I'm running Plasma if that makes any difference. Further, where do I find documentation on using the kubuntu desktop? Whenever I follow the documentation trail it takes me to gnome documentation, not KDE.
<Linkmaster> digitig: you can place any file on the desktop for it to auto-execute[if you are using the one-click usage, which is the Kubuntu default I believe]
<Linkmaster> orys: You can try using the alternate installer, that tends to pick up things better then ubiquity
<digitig> Linkmaster: Thanks. In this case I need to run the program via mono, so I need to execute a command. Auto-execute won't know about that, will it?
<Linkmaster> digitig: I'm slightly confused now as to what you mean..you can drag an application's icon to the desktop, and once clicked on, it'll start the program
<orys> Linkmaster: what alternate installer?
<orys> where?
<orys> Is it somewhere in options or what?
<Linkmaster> You have to download it from kubuntu, its called the alternateCD
<digitig> linkmaster: In this case the program is a MS Windows program -- KeePass. If I drop KeePass.exe onto the desktop then when I click on it Kubuntu doesn't know how to open it. That's presumably because Kubuntu is executing "KeePass.exe" and I need it to execute "mono KeePass.exe"
<orys> Linkmaster: ah.
<Linkmaster> digitig: I know a somewhat backwords way you can do this, it is pretty simple in the end though
<Linkmaster> digitig: what you can do is create a new entry in the kmenu[tell me if you don't know how to do that] and one the section of 'command' do 'mono /path/to/.exe' and then once the entry is created[it should work, IIRC] then you drag that entry onto the desktop, and it should, in theory, work
<digitig> Linkmaster: Thanks -- how do I create a new entry in the kmenu?
<Linkmaster> digitig: right-click on the kmenu -> new item -> give the name, description[optional], comment[optional], and command[the place where it launches, this is where you type 'mono /path/to/.exe'] and then you click save on the top
<faLUCE>  hi, is there a simple calendar gui for linux that prints on the console the date when it's picked?
<digitig> Linkmaster: Great, that works, thanks. How do I change the icon?
<digitig> Linkmaster: More to the point, where do I start in the documentation to find all this stuff out for myself?
<Linkmaster> digitig: to change the icon, go to the menu editor again, and there will be a grey square on the right, click that to select a thumbnail. I found most of this out by various searching on the internet, or from what others have told me
<digitig> Linkmaster: Thanks again. Well, I suppose that's pretty much how I learned The Operating System That Shall Not Be Named, so it looks as if that's how I'm going to learn this one too.
<Linkmaster> digitig: Don't worry, Linux is really different to begin with, then everything starts to make sense with each other, and the longer you spend learning it, the more everything makes sense
<Linkmaster> digitig: once you really start using it, you'll realize that its superior in almost every aspect, and the OS itself makes sense
<digitig> Linkmaster; Well, I've tried before, quite a few times, and have never managed to get productive with it. But I keep trying...
<Linkmaster> My first times using it were like that. I installed Kubuntu alongside Windows, and used it every so often, mainly whenever I forgot to tell grub to boot into Windows. One day, I got several viri[?] on my windows computer, and I really couldn't be darned to fix it, so I booted into Kubuntu, and since then, I haven't looked back. I always have a windows beside my kubuntu, but only for my ZuneHD. In fact, the latest installation
<Linkmaster>  of windows hasn't even been finished, because I never bothered to finish it. If you simply immerse yourself in it, and forget about windows the best you can, it gets REALLY easy
<Oxymoron> Linkmaster: Only problem in my opinion is that Kubuntu or any Linux distro for that matter that I have tried works by default. In most cases, for Bank ID, Java, Flash, Mediastreamers, iPod/iPhone etc to work, require quirking in config settings, or in ome cases its hopeless.
<Oxymoron> For instance, Sonos Desktop COntroller is not for Linux and Windows binary is not working with Wine. Nothing to do.
<IEatKawFish> Can anyone here help with zfs, or know a place where I can get zfs + *ubuntu help?
<Oxymoron> Multiple Screens, Tv-out, HDMI and grpahics general doesnt work on ubuntu. Sure you have COmpiz and fancy effects, but nothing really stable for general use.
<IEatKawFish> Trying to mount a zfs volume if your wondering.
<Linkmaster> Oxymoron: I've never had a problem with Java, or Flash[I use IcedTea for Java, and either Flash or Gnash for Flash, I haven't yet had to tweak a config file] and the thing about the multiple screens, I see almost as much windows and mac issues for this as I do for linux, and KWin has been shown to handle things better then Compiz :P
<digitig> Linkmaster: Like my latest frustration. I keep my password database in the cloud, on Dropbox, so I can access it anywhere. I've got Dropbox working fine, and can browse it with Dolphin, but when I try to open the KeePass file from within Keepass I can see the Dropbox directory but can't open it. Grr...
<Linkmaster> I dont' really know what KeePass is, so I can't provide help in that sense..
<Oxymoron> Linkmaster: For me I always have problem with Java websites require Bank ID, Flash is not stable and is not native, or was not. Except for all this, sure Linux Kernel and *buntu frontend is nice.
<Oxymoron> digitig: Thats more a Dropbox matter I would suppose.
<Linkmaster> I laugh about the Linux Kernel, because the kernel alone can do 10x as many things as an installed windows/mac with hundreds of dollars of cool extra features as well
<Oxymoron> I want a stable, reliable system that is compatible with all external devices, cameras, smart phones, video ddevices like webcam, have support for Flash, Java, Mp3 and so on, no matter if its closed source or not. Then I do not want to quirk things. One example, every time I upgrade Kubuntu from one version to another things get incompatible with each oter. Always end up with clean install of it.
<digitig> Linkmaster: Yes, it must be a Dropbox issue. It seems it doesn't appear as a normal directory as it's supposed to. But that's the problem: an operating system isn't productive at all, it's the applications that are productive.
<Oxymoron> Then we have conflicts in adept, relation problems and dev programmers which is to fast adding souces pointing wrong. Someimtes I end up with fucked up apt system which I could not fix in any way at all, noteven with adept team help.
<tsimpson> Oxymoron: language...
<Linkmaster> Oxymoron: blame Microsith and the corporate business world for that, Linux has done amazing concerning where its standing
<yofel> IEatKawFish: if nobody here knows the answer you could ask in #ubuntu too. Or #ubuntu-beginners would be a good place too
<Oxymoron> If programmers on Linux distros one day could understand people not want to config all day long as they do, then the percentage of Linux quote will take over Microsoft, Google and Apple ;)
<Oxymoron> tsimpson: Sorry :P
<Oxymoron> I though like Linux GNU Kernel, thank you Linus :D
<Linkmaster> Oxymoron: I once saw a quote by dibl on KFN relating to this...."The devels spend so much in the guts of the operating system, that they don't even realize what the users see/need. To them, fixing a config file is a walk through the park" or soemthing similar
<yofel> that sounds not too far of from reality actually...
<Linkmaster> Not to mention, if you think about it, its the config files, the terminal, all the littler quirks that make Linux Linux. Do we really want it to look or feel like a mac or windows?
<Linkmaster> yofel: is a devel, he'd know :P
<yofel> :P
<Oxymoron> Linkmaster: Hehe :P What Kubuntu needs is a nice GUI, more polished than Apples logo ... and interface in Mac OS and iOS. Then support for external devices people use daily, and some nice backup utility, which I havent be ale to found yet.
<tsimpson> so, we have this lovely quiet little channel called #kubuntu-offtopic
<Linkmaster> Well, if Kubuntu's GUI were to be like Mac OS X and iOS, it'd be downgrading
<tsimpson> maybe you can visit it?
<Linkmaster> oh, derp. Sorry tsimpson D:
<faLUCE> is it possible to disable for a gui program all the keys of keyboard and allow only the arrow keys?
<Linkmaster> faLUCE: go to the keybindings, and turn them all off
<faLUCE> Linkmaster: where?
<digitig> Linkmaster: Ok, I can open the database file by right-clicking the file, selecting "Open with" and entering the mono command to open KeePass. On the Other OS I would have selected "Always do this for files of this type", but I don't see that under KDE. Is there a way to associate .kbdx files with a command?
<Linkmaster> find a .kbdx file, right-click, properties, select the program
<faLUCE> Linkmaster: where is that file located?
<faLUCE> I use gnome
<digitig> Linkmaster: Select the program where? Properties only gives me "General", "Permissions" and "Information" tabs, none of which seems to have anywhere to enter a command.
<faLUCE> Linkmaster: anyway, I understood your tip. thanks
<faLUCE> it's a good solution
<faLUCE> I'm searching for gnome key-bindings
<Linkmaster> I don't know gnome very well, I tend to shy away from it
<faLUCE> thanks again, bye
<yofel> digitig: right click -> open with -> other... - there you have your 'use always' setting
<yofel> digitig: or on the general page there's a small wrench beside the file type
<digitig> yofel: It doesn't work. I click the wrench, add the application, change the icon, click apply (and it tells me that it's updating the system settings) and click ok -- and it has forgotten all of the settings. Click the wrench again and they've all gone back to the default empty states.
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> never happend here, does the other way work
<yofel> ?
<digitig> yofel: Is the other way via System Settings | File Associations? Yes, I've just discovered that, and it works.
<yofel> that's rather odd...
<Linkmaster> I recall seeing that somewhere
<Oxymoron> I want to know how to make HDMI putput work? For the meoment my TV is black ..
<amichair> how do I see the list of supported devices for a given driver? or list of supported usb devices and respective driver/module?
<digitig> Ok, next problem. How do I share files between Kubuntu and MS Windows files on my home network. The documentation I've found (http://kubuntu101.blogspot.com/2009/07/kubuntu-810-and-samba-part-1.html) suggests that as soon as I've installed Samba it will all be obvious, but I'm pretty much clueless about networking. I've installed Samba but can't see the linux computer from the Windows machines or any workgroups in my local network from my Linux machine.
<digitig> I've opened GADMIN-SAMBA which looks promising but I have no idea what I'm looking at. What next?
<yofel> digitig: if you're on natty there should be a share button after you install kdenetwork-filesharing
<yofel> I don't know more personally
<digitig> yofel: Where is the share button?
<sithlord48> does anyone know how to add RTM as a "provider" under system settings->aboutme->social desktop
<yofel> digitig: there's a share tab in the folder preferences here
<yofel> (after I installed samba)
<yofel> I'm a bit clueless since I never used that
#kubuntu 2011-07-23
<OerHeks> digitig, open dolphin, goto the folder, right-mouse > property's and then the [tab] share , this wil run samba
<digitig> OerHerks: I've made a folder shared, but the Windows machine still doesn't see anything. I suspect it's because the user names are different; is there any way to give access to the Linux files whatever the Windows user names? I have multiple Windows computers in the house and the user names are not the same across them.
<yofel> different workgroup maybe?
<digitig> yofel: Well, the case was different. It shouldn't have mattered from the Windows end, but I've made it consistent anyway. Still can't see either machine from the other.
<Snooffy> what would be wise size for a swap partition for kubuntu?
<Snooffy> would 2gb be enough?
<wildgoose> Snooffy, How much RAM do you have?
<Snooffy> I guess when you want to use hibernation it should be at least the size of your ram right?
<Snooffy> wildgoose: :D 4GB
<Snooffy> so 4gb should be fine or it should be a bit more?
<Linkmaster> 4GBs should be plenty
<wildgoose> No that should be more than enough
<yofel> depends on what you do, if you only need 4G then you don't need swap. But if you want to hibernate you'll need as much swap as you have ram used when you hibernate
<Linkmaster> My system originally had a 1.5gig swap, with 1gig of RAM. It hung up occassionally, but now that my swap is 5.8gigs, I have no worries...
 * yofel has 8GiB of RAM + 4GB swap - and a totally non-standard system :P
<Snooffy> ok TY
<Snooffy> the trouble is  that before I left home 2day I've put the system to hibernation, I was in a bit hurry and it ended up with "not enough space 4 swap" or something and did not wanted to shut down. As I was in hurry I had to drastically hit the PWR button on the tower. What will happen when I will come back home and fire it up again? Will there be blood?
<frogonwheels> Snooffy: not too much. thanks to journaling file systems :)
<Linkmaster> I've force powered off my linux system several times, nothing too bad happens. It probably grumbles to itself, but never lets me know about it ;D
<Snooffy> Linkmaster: lol
<Snooffy> so it should be fine... as soon as I'll have some time I will change the Partition for swap to 6gb which should to the right job even for hibernation
<Snooffy> got another one... in natty with vlc even there is "disable screensaver" ticked it still let the scrn saver to take over the screen. I had to disable the scrn saver to be able to watch the whole movie. I found a bug which was exactly like the problem I've got but that was  a few releases back... ideas?
 * szal has disabled screensaver and screen powersaving anyway
 * Snooffy likes a nice sophisticated screensaver for discrete moments etc.. .:PP
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: You can screw stuff up pretyt bad though :)
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: I know, I haven't done it while doing anything[such as updating a package]
 * Linkmaster shudders at the thought
<Daskreech> That you know of :)
<Snooffy> guys, if i will change size of my "home" partition using hte partition manager in kde will i lose data?
<Snooffy> and can i change swap partition when is the system actually running?
<Linkmaster> Snooffy: I suggest a backup, and if at all possible, use gparted or the like so that the system is not running. its usually....bad to partition drives that are in use
<Snooffy> Linkmaster: will do than.. as for gparted can it change the part size not to lose the data?
<Linkmaster> If you are increasing it, you're fine, if you're shrinking it..I believe it notifies you when it cant' be shrunk anymore
<Snooffy> and as for the swap partition, will linux automatically take care of it when i make the partition bigger when it'll be booting or i have to set it up somewhere else?
<Snooffy> Linkmaster: cheers.
<Linkmaster> I'm not exactly sure
<Linkmaster> I don't usually mess with my partitions more then once, and when I do, I do a complete computer reinstall
<Snooffy> Ok i will try it when i get home, there is nothing too important yet, just all the settings of kde and stuff, I've installed it just a few days back so there will be no harm if i would actually bugger it
<custom_> hello
<custom_> I have a problem with remastersys and kubuntu!
<custom_> can anyone help me?
<bazhang> custom_, installed from where
<custom_> I created both a full back up of kubuntu 11.04 and  a distribution for friends dv
<custom_> dvd
<custom_> I am getting the following error
<bazhang> custom_, remastersys installed from where
<custom_> bazhang: The 'grub-pc' package failed to install into /target/. Without the GRUB boot loader, the installed system will not boot.
<bazhang> custom_, remastersys installed from where
<custom_> I installed remaster sys by adding the repository from the remastersys website and then  sudo apt-get update  / install remastersys
<bazhang> custom_, check their documents then?
<custom_> For Karmic, Lucid and Newer with grub2 - version 2.0.13-1 and up
<custom_> # Remastersys
<custom_> deb http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/repository karmic/
<FloodBotK1> custom_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<custom_> I tried - I couldn't find anything about the error - I will keep looking - I have found stuff on google about it but nothiing that helps me
<custom_> it says couldn't find grub-pc on install
<bazhang> custom_, did you try installing grub-pc then?
<custom_> trying to figure out how and if there are different versions - which would I need
<bazhang> !info grub-pc
<ubottu> grub-pc (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (PC/BIOS version). In component main, is optional. Version 1.99~rc1-13ubuntu3 (natty), package size 900 kB, installed size 2720 kB (Only available for any-i386 any-amd64 any-powerpc any-ppc64 any-sparc any-mipsel i386 kopensolaris-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 powerpc ppc64 sparc mipsel)
<custom_> that doesn't tell me where to get it
<zake> hi
<zake> i am male
<zake> 18
<zake> syrian
<zake> and you
<FloodBotK1> zake: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> zake, kubuntu support question?
<ashwin> how to to create a hidden file?
<bazhang> ashwin, for what purpose
<ashwin> to hide a script
<kosmonaut> hi! everytime I start KDE, there is a dialog asking me to set up a mobile connection. I do not have a mobile
<kosmonaut> I want to get rid of that message window, but I have no idea how to
<ashwin> bazhang: like hidden files in home folder
<bazhang> ashwin, why would you need to hide a script?
<ashwin> bazhang: I just not want to see it in my home folder
<zizobike> ciao
<bazhang> !it | zizobike
<ubottu> zizobike: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<tobago> habe vor 10 tagen krdc installiert und eine verbindung zum server desktop (ubuntu) aufbauen können (hat alles super geklappt). danach habe ich dort avahi (für macbooks) konfiguriert und nun kommt keine verbindung mit dem kubuntu client (krdc) mehr zustande.
<tobago> die fehlermeldung lautet "Server nicht gefunden". kann es sein, dass avahi da was zerbröselt hat?
<well_laid_lawn> !de | tobago
<ubottu> tobago: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ct529> I am really upset by all this kworker cpu overload .... grrrr!
<tgr_> I can't get networking working. I have a computer running kubuntu plugged into my router/modem, which seems to be working ok because I can connect to the internet. All of the other computers on the network are running MS Windows and are connected to the network by WiFi. The Windows machines can all see each other, but the Linux machine can't see anything and none of the Windows machines can see it. What do I do?
<mediawork> hi
<mediawork> shouldnt there be a /var/log/messages file on ubuntu?   if not what happened to it?
<mediawork> and if yes >(
<tsimpson> mediawork: yes, there should be
<tsimpson> make sure syslogd (or rsyslogd) is running
<yofel> tsimpson: IIRC we dropped messages and put everything into syslog now
<yofel> mediawork: look in /var/log/syslog
<tsimpson> well my syslogd has /var/log/{syslog,messages,daemon.log,kern.log,debug,auth.log,mail.log,mail.info}
<yofel> hm, I have no messages file here, lemme check
<tsimpson> I'm on LTS though, so...
<yofel> oneiric here, and the only mention of messages in the config files is commented out
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<home> how do you remove the "recently used" tab in kubuntu kde 11.04 in the main menu?
<Sweorc_Steppar> hola
<home> how do you remove the "recently used" tab in kubuntu kde 11.04 in the main menu?
<BluesKaj> home, you could use the classic menu style, but otherwise i have no idea
<DarkriftX> Isnt there a special way to kill and restart dbus-daemon?  know killing it without restarting it at the same time is not fun at all
<tsimpson> DarkriftX: "sudo restart dbus"
<DarkriftX> oh, i thought just the dbus-daemon had to be restarted
<tsimpson> that will restart the daemon
<DarkriftX> wow, that worked but not nearly as smooth as whatever I did last time
<DarkriftX> kde freaked the hell out for a few seconds
<tsimpson> yah, it really doesn't like dbus going away
<DarkriftX> windows jumped all over the place, minimized, maximized, errored out, all my icons in the tray went all 1998 on me
<DarkriftX> but, my load is dropping from 6 (dualcore) to 1.3, so its better
<DarkriftX> thanks
<paolo> cinemax
<gigenieks> Hi all!
<Graf_Westerholt> Hi, gigenieks.
<gigenieks> Just to clarify - I have shrinked via Disc Management (in Win7) C: partion to leave Kubuntu 37GB of "unallocated space" read some posts in Ubuntu Forums and
<gigenieks> I'm going now install Kubuntu 11.04 64bit
<gigenieks> i need to choose "install alongside" it will pick that "unallocated space" right?
<gigenieks> not manually
<Daskreech> gigenieks: \o/
<Daskreech> Yes that should work
<gigenieks> Meaning it wont suddenly think to divede my Windows 7 partion ..
<gigenieks> instead take "unallocated space"
<tsimpson> it shouldn't, but it will tell you what it's going to do before it actually does it
<tsimpson> so just read carefully :)
<gigenieks> ahh then good
<gigenieks> will go install!
<gigenieks> wish me luck :)
<tsimpson> good lucK
<DarkriftX> is there an easy way to hide a window that is also easy to unhide it?
<DarkriftX> I want to leave something open that I dont want my kids to get into if they get on my computer
<Graf_Westerholt> Dragnslcr, lock the PC.
<Graf_Westerholt> sorr
<Graf_Westerholt> DarkriftX
<DarkriftX> I can lock it but others need to access it sometimes
<Graf_Westerholt> That is no problem.
<DarkriftX> I just need some stuff to stay open and they always close my stuff
<DarkriftX> I know I can create them another profile, but thats too advanced for htem
<tsimpson> you can have more than one user logged in at a time
<Graf_Westerholt> You can lock you session and they can start their own session.
<DarkriftX> if I can just hide one window so it doesnt show on taskbar or as a window, that would be great
<DarkriftX> or even if it showed on a different desktop only
<Graf_Westerholt> That is possible, DarkriftX.
<Graf_Westerholt> You can set that in the Window-Options.
<DarkriftX> I am not trying to REALLY hide it, just make it less visible so they are less likely to close it when they are closing their own (its a chrome window)
<DarkriftX> they open chrome, browse the internet opening 10 more windows, then close them all. and the one I have left open gets closed
<DarkriftX> it annoys the hell out of me
<tsimpson> put it on another "desktop"
<DarkriftX> I will try that, my taskbar currently shows all desktops windows so I will have to check the settings
<Graf_Westerholt> DarkriftX, press Alt+F3, go to „Advanced → Special Window settings“.
<Graf_Westerholt> On „Preferences“ select „skip taskbar: force“.
<Graf_Westerholt> That's it.
<DarkriftX> oooh, I was able to change taskbar to show only current desktop and move it to desktop 2
<DarkriftX> not sure why I only thought of that when I asked
<Graf_Westerholt> DarkriftX :)
<Daskreech> DarkriftX: Throw it into an activity and turn off the activity
<Daskreech> 4 solutions to one problem ^_^
<DarkriftX> lol
<DarkriftX> I just figured there might be a cli method to do it, but hte one I tried works
<Sweorc_Steppar> hi there.
<Daskreech> ha ha you were specficially looking for a CLI way to do it?
<Daskreech> there are two
<Daskreech> hi
<Sweorc_Steppar> hate to interrupt; when you have a second i have a quick question
<Graf_Westerholt> !ask Sweorc_Steppar
<home_> no other networks stored in this Quassel IRC
<Graf_Westerholt> !ask | Sweorc_Steppar
<ubottu> Sweorc_Steppar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<home_> and this network is just for linux. not good for chat
<Sweorc_Steppar> sorry.
<Sweorc_Steppar> having trouble locating and running ark
<Daskreech> Sweorc_Steppar: alt+f2 -
<Daskreech> type ark
<Daskreech> home_: Add a new network?
<Daskreech> home_: or join #offtopic
<home_> ok
<Daskreech> Sweorc_Steppar: did that work?
<Sweorc_Steppar> well
<Sweorc_Steppar> it brought up ark but shortly thereafter bugged out.
<Sweorc_Steppar> i'll play with it and see what i can do
<Sweorc_Steppar> thank you
<Daskreech> Sweorc_Steppar: bugged out is crashed? Or isn't doing what you expect?
<Sweorc_Steppar> crashed yes
<Sweorc_Steppar> but its on an old laptop and i may have unknowingly done something.  not sure.
<Daskreech> Sweorc_Steppar: well try opening konsole and then type ark
<Daskreech> If it crashes it will tell you why. You can pastebin it here if you can't understand it
<Sweorc_Steppar> i've already closed it out.  i'll try again later.
<Sweorc_Steppar> thank you though
<gigenieks> hi
<gigenieks> Anybody here?
<Graf_Westerholt> !ask | gigenieks
<ubottu> gigenieks: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bobweaver> anyone know alot about kde menu and how to keep it the way that I want to after making a live dvd of my kubuntu
<gigenieks> OK I just checking, dont know this IRC thing... I am in Live CD going to install, but need some clarification...
<gigenieks> Joined with Quassel client
<gigenieks> here is my problem:
<Daskreech> gigenieks: Cool
<gigenieks> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3117730.0
<gigenieks> explained as good as I could
<gigenieks> Can someone check that link and answer me? :)
<Daskreech> You did well
<gigenieks> you mean post?
<Daskreech> you have space allocated and would like to know how to proceed
<Daskreech>  have you ever used Linux before?
<gigenieks> I would upload images too (1 image = 1000 words ) but dont know "mount thing" yet
<gigenieks> I used Ubuntu a lil few years ago
<bobweaver> just use guided with multi os
<bobweaver> gigenieks: just use guided with multi os
<gigenieks> What you mean? I'm confused
<Daskreech> gigenieks: You can use Guided or Manual either will work. Which would you like to use
<bobweaver> are there three options
<Daskreech> gigenieks: If you choose guided it will have an option to use empty space
<gigenieks> There is no guides there is only 2 options:
<bobweaver> weired
<gigenieks> see my post
<gigenieks> nstead I have 2 choices:
<gigenieks> Guided - use entire disk
<gigenieks> Manual
<gigenieks> I understand that I have to choose
<gigenieks> "Manual"
<gigenieks> BUT
<bobweaver> try and re-install ubiquity and up date to see if that helps
<gigenieks> which partion type should I use "primary" or "logical"
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubiquity
<gigenieks> ?
<Daskreech> bobweaver: It's a live CD :)
<Daskreech> gigenieks: what happens when you click on Guided ?
<bobweaver> ubiquity is the installer
<bobweaver> it dont matter that it is live
<bobweaver> as long as you have internet connection
<gigenieks> It shows graphically that entire hard disk would be for Kubuntu (which I dont want)
<gigenieks> I need dual-boot
<Daskreech> I know just saying it's a pretty big fail if the live CD doesn't ship with a proper way to install :)
<bobweaver> if there is only two options then ubiquity is messed up
<gigenieks> thats why I have to go for "Manual"
<Daskreech> gigenieks: ok let's do Manual then
<gigenieks> yeah
<gigenieks> but as In that post
<Daskreech> Click on the empty space and make a logical partition
<Daskreech> how much RAM do you have?
<gigenieks> 1gb
<gigenieks> I understand I need divede "unallocated space"
<gigenieks> in / partion (kubuntu)
<Daskreech> ok and you put aside 30+ GB?
<gigenieks> and swap partion
<gigenieks> yes
<gigenieks> I shrinked Win7 partion
<gigenieks> 37gb
<gigenieks> just confused about choosing
<gigenieks> primary or logical
<bobweaver> make your kubuntu partition the root one
<Daskreech> gigenieks: I can explain if you like but it's not that interesting
<bobweaver> so it knows where to boot right ?
<gigenieks> when I tried to do "manual"
<gigenieks> i have option called:
<gigenieks>  Location for the new partion:
<gigenieks> should I left it as it is
<gigenieks> in beginning
<gigenieks> wouldnt it mess up my Windows?
<gigenieks> bootloader
<gigenieks> or something
<Daskreech> gigenieks: No
<bobweaver> I hate to cut you all of again but -did you check the md5sum of the cd
<Daskreech> For the partition the beginning is where the Windows one ends
<bobweaver> or usb sorry
<bobweaver> file
<bobweaver> kubuntu md5sum
<Daskreech>  For the bootloader Linux Will overwrite Windows' bootloader but will add a menu entry so you can just select it at start up
<gigenieks> bobweaver, yes I did (everything is FINE with Live CD!)
<bobweaver> cool
<gigenieks> just dont want mess someting
<Daskreech> gigenieks: It's all fixable :)
<bobweaver> weired that ubqiuty is acting like that
<gigenieks> So I make both partions as "logical" (no need for primary?)
<olovi42> hellow, anybody for helping me?
<Unit193> Swap size is normally the same as RAM size
<bobweaver> olovi42: whats up
<gigenieks> left "location for the new partion"
<gigenieks> as it is beginning (in both / and swap)?
<Daskreech> gigenieks: Right
<gigenieks> and lastly what about
<olovi42> well, I'm chilean new user for ubuntu and i need certain hel
<gigenieks> Bootloader
<gigenieks> i can set on dev/sda
<Daskreech> olovi42: No idea. Do you need a backrub? A hot meal?
<gigenieks> and dev/sda1
<bobweaver> olovi42: tell us what is going on please
<Daskreech> gigenieks: sda works
<gigenieks> As i understand sad would work
<gigenieks> and dual-boot would work
<gigenieks> at least it should work
<Daskreech> gigenieks: Correct
<gigenieks> ok will go try, anyway I have Win7 USB repair if something happens to Windows...
<gigenieks> :)
<olovi42> well, i need a help for using "compiz" that no function in my ubuntu 10.10...
<bobweaver> olovi42: ubuntu or kubuntu
<gigenieks> ahh, and swap I should set exactly "1024MB" right?
<olovi42> ubuntu
<bobweaver> ok what do you want it to do
<bobweaver> 3d desktop
<bobweaver> fire on screen
<bobweaver> water drops
<Unit193> gigenieks: That's how it normally works
<bobweaver> first open your terminal and type in
<bobweaver> olovi42: lspci | grep VGA
<bobweaver> and use paste.ubuntu.com
<bobweaver> lets make sure that your video card can handel it
<gigenieks> wish me luck
<gigenieks> bye for now
<olovi42> ok, ok, be calm i do that, please sorry i am a chilean...
<gigenieks> :)
<bobweaver> it is all good take your time
<Unit193> gigenieks: Good luck and come back soon! (With no errors I hope)
<gigenieks> I will either way if all is good or not just to say how it went ;)
<Daskreech> olovi42: That's ok :)
<olovi42> ok, it's say: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
<bobweaver> olovi42: siguiente, pulse Alt + F2 y escribir sináptica y pulse ENTER
<bobweaver> tell me when you are there
<olovi42> ok,take a minut....
<olovi42> it's say me that I cann't use this it is imposible to find it
<bobweaver> ok go to system--admin-->sysnaptic package manager
<olovi42> i wold be how a root?
<bobweaver> ]enter pass word will it open
<bobweaver> what about root
<bobweaver> we will be using super user (sudo )  not root for this
<olovi42> that i will be a root for enter?
<bobweaver> if you have ubuntu software center open close it
<olovi42> sudo su?
<bobweaver> because you are changing programs
<bobweaver> no
<bobweaver> ok go to system--admin-->sysnaptic package manager
<bobweaver> enter password and it should open
<OerHeks> synaptic
<olovi42> ya ok i put in on...
<bobweaver> olovi42: open terminal and enter sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-backend-gconf compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-core compiz-dev compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-gnome compiz-plugins compiz-plugins-extra compiz-plugins-main simple-ccsm
<bobweaver> copy and paste that in the terminal
<bobweaver> tell us if you get any errors
<olovi42> ok waitplease.
<bobweaver> then reboot I will be back in 20 min at tops
<olovi42> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso no disponible temporalmente)
<olovi42> E: Imposible bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿está otro proceso usándolo?
<olovi42> well, I am here now
<Graf_Westerholt> !ask | olovi42
<ubottu> olovi42: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Graf_Westerholt> How can we help you, olovi42? :)
<olovi42> well, I need help with a "Compiz" in my ubuntu 10.10
<Daskreech> olovi42: Anything more specific?
<olovi42> yes, it is no function for me in any way
<olovi42> I dont have "Kubuntu", i have "Ubuntu"
<olovi42> for me is very difficult in english, i prefer in spanish, if there are any channel in spanish i agree
<tsimpson> olovi42: #ubuntu-es
<bobweaver> back
<olovi42> ok,very thanks you
<olovi42> bob I am waiting for you
<bobweaver> did you enter what I told you in the terminalo
<bobweaver> did you enter what I told you in the terminal *
<olovi42> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso no disponible temporalmente)
<olovi42> E: Imposible bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿está otro proceso usándolo?
<bobweaver> close synaptic and ubuntu software center and try again
<Unit193> Sometimes UpdateManager does it too
<olovi42> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete compiz-plugins-extra
<olovi42> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete compiz-plugins-main
<bobweaver> ok need to add the repos
<olovi42> how?
<bobweaver> abre el centr ode ubuntu, y luego ve a editar, software sources,  y luego te aseguras de que todos estan checados con una palomita
<bobweaver> luego cierra todas las ventanas y abre la terminal y escribe: sudo apt-get update
<olovi42> ya voy, uqe alegria...en español,jajaja... vuelvo
<bobweaver> then try to do the code that I gave you earlier
<olovi42> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Recurso no disponible temporalmente)
<olovi42> E: Imposible bloquear el directorio /var/lib/apt/lists/
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-backend-gconf compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-core compiz-dev compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-gnome compiz-plugins compiz-plugins-extra compiz-plugins-main simple-ccsm
<bobweaver> usa eso
<olovi42> it is no nothin to do it
<olovi42> wait please...
<bobweaver> si lo pones k yo puse en el canel, lo va a funcionary
<bobweaver> funcionar*
<bobweaver> sorry spanish not that good
<olovi42> yes but it say me that not find compiz-plugin-estra, an compiz-plugin-main
<bobweaver> ok open ubuntu software center and go to EDIT-->Software sources then click on the otherr software tab then look at pic
<olovi42> where are you from, bobweaver?
<olovi42> wait I go...
<home_> where history of webpages are stored in kubuntu ?
<olovi42> no I said hwere are you from...
<olovi42> where
<home_> europe
<olovi42> but what country in europe
<olovi42> it's many...
<bobweaver> the states
<home_> are nigerian scum ?
<yofel> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<olovi42> I'm sorry please...
<home_> 253 users here. That means that only 253 users use kubuntu ? the rest just know how to use it and have no questions and are genuises ?
<bobweaver> olovi42: http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/1786/snapshot1ok.png
<bobweaver> make sure it looks like this
<Graf_Westerholt> No, home_. The others only do not know this chan. ;)
<yofel> home_: not all 253 are looking at this chan right now, there are far more kubuntu users in the world, and which browser are you using?
<olovi42> ok I will go thank you very much for all your comments, bye bye.
<home_> yofel:  I am using firefox
<yofel> then look in the firefox history for the history fo webpages. The browser configuration itself it kept in ~/.mozilla/<profile>/
<yofel> er, ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profile>/
<home_> so there is not history or stored web pages in kubuntu like windows ?
<yofel> what's the windows way to store them again?
<olovi42> I do all you sayed me but I need to reboot, will you wait me?
<[Lazydog]> hello, i a=m having an issue with screen resolution under kubuntu on a vm.  it will not display over 1024x768 when others do 1028x1024.  how can i fix this issue?
<home_> I am having an issue with lifecam camera cinema and linux kubuntu 11.04. I get the video right but no audio at all.
<home_> I mean no microphnoe capability at all.
<home_> Any good internet downloaders that accelerate your internet speed?
<home_> like internet download manager for windows
<yofel> there's kget from a KDE point of view
<home_> should I use rekonq as better than firefox ?
<home_> yofel:  does it integrate with firefox?
<yofel> not really, for firefox I use the downthemall! add-on
<home_> for firefox there is another one called fire download
<home_> something for rapidshare storing vip password and downloading multiple files at once ?
<home_> is there any book to learn the commands in ternimal ?
<yofel> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<yofel> would be one starting point
<yofel> usually every command has a manpage 'man <command>' or prints some help with -h or --help
<home_> yofel: do you use the terminal ?
<yofel> a lot
<home_> are you turkish ?
<yofel> nope, german
<home_> who is turkish originally?
<Graf_Westerholt> !tr | home_
<ubottu> home_: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<home_> I am not turkish
<home_> I am christian
<home_> yofel: have you finished something in the computers ans software environment ?
<Graf_Westerholt> Sorry, home_. You asked for turkish.
<Oxymoron>  I try again with HDMI. Have someone else tried to fix HDMI output from ubuntu? How do you search for bug search it? I googled and found a earlier bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/722501, I have exact same laptop ulvt with nvidia G210
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 722501 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[g45] GMA 4500MHD on UL30Vt doesn't support HDMI output" [Undecided,Expired]
<home_> lol
<home_> and my lifecam is not supported.
<home_> I hate to say this but, when skype and camera do not work then linux users say I don't use skype and they don't have web camera. When you say HDMI output is not working in linux they say I don't use HDMI output. When you say something is not working in linux the don't use it ALL BY COINCIDENCE ! If you wou;dn't be able to drink water using linux then these guys don't drink water at all. If there are problems FIX THEM ! We switched to
<home_> Linux don't dissapoint us.
<Oxymoron>   home_: hha :D
<home_> we have 2011 , come on linux people make it work.
<home_> we fly rockets to the moon and we can't find a way to make a stupid lifecam web camera work in linux ? these guys are bored.
<Graf_Westerholt> Maybe you can fix it and make it work, home_.
<home_> I cannot fix it on my own
<Oer> some hardware just doesn't work, wich lifecam do you have ?
<home_> Oer:  lifecam cinema
<Oer> and your mic does not work, did you check alsamixer ?
<Oer> terminal> alsamixer
<Oer> and press F4 Capture
<Oer> and maybe F6 for different soundcard drive
<home_> yes I did something like that and then i found a solution on some forums that alsamixer sucks and when you remove it then it will work but it doesn't
<home_> so it's removed now
<Oer> so you have no music at all ?
<home_> apparently the sound of my system works just fine
<home_> I can listen to songs etc.
<Oxymoron> home_: This is why I have problem to like Linux, most ex ternal products does not work. Mostly its not because of the devs, its because of a *** company market jailing their API with patents and closed source.
<home_> only that I cannot adjust the sound through kubuntu now but only from my speakers
<home_> Oxymoron:  these companies work for Bill Gates
<Oxymoron> home_: Steve JObs as well ...
<home_> once these devices work very easily and without effort at all sudently the whole planet earth will switch to Linux and Bill Gates will commit suicide.
<Oer> pls stay ontopic
<home_> why do you think Bill gates bought skype ?
<home_> ok I will stay on topic
<Oer> re-install alsa will do
<Oxymoron> In my utopic world every single like device should work with same API. So developers only need to program ONCE general drivers that work for every single graphic card for instance, or MPplayer, smartphone or whatever.
<home_> is it the alsamixer gui I have to download again?
<home_> or the alsamixer for gnome ?
<Oxymoron> But for now I am trying to quirk HDMI to work. A simple video/audio connection wants to send output to my TV,
<home_> good luck for this simple task
<home_> try to use youtube and you may find you are the only one in this planet trying to find it out
<Oxymoron> I cannot found  any drivers or nvidias website for G210M x64 system, and I tried proprietary drivers, do not work either.
<Oxymoron> Even if video would work, it seems audio will be my next problem.
<Oxymoron> I have googled and I do not find anything useful, not even on forums.
<home_> these problems should be ok until 2045
<home_> you may want to try linux at that time in the future
<Oxymoron> Windows have no problem find the EDID output directly, and that before it even have logged in to the desktop ...
<home_> I wanted to use linux because I travel a lot and I don't want them to check my hard drive and notice that I have pirated windows
<home_> now I am sure I am clean
<BluesKaj> home_,good move
<home_> thanks
<BluesKaj> home_, is this your first experience with linux ?
<home_> BluesKaj:  yes it is
<home_> I find it convenient for the way I use it.
<BluesKaj> home_, well if you have any questions , fire away
<home_> and all this free software that come readily with the kpackagekit
<home_> I had some unsolved questions but it's ok
<home_> I urge my friends to start using linux after my interaction with it.
<home_> but they are afraid.
<BluesKaj> home_, yes , there's a bit of configuring involved for wifi and audio on laptops , but mostly everything works right from the start.
<home_> If I ever had a laptop I would use ubuntu inside
<home_> unfortunately I pay for the pre-installed windows.
<home_> I guess I won't be able to find customised from scratch
<home_> any flash downloader that uses my max connection ?
<home_> not just a flash downloader without the speedy capability
<home_> I have 2mb per sec and with that linux thing it's going 102kb/sec
<BluesKaj> home_, are you on ubuntu or kubuntu?
<home_> kubuntu
<stevethepirate_> Does anyone know where the scripts are for horos?
<stevethepirate_> in kde4?
<stevethepirate_> ?
<stevethepirate_> ?
<stevethepirate_> ?
<FloodBotK1> stevethepirate_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> open the kpackagekit and install ,  kubuntu-restricted-extras. It has the flash and java and media codecs required for most webmedia content and audio and video codecs
<stevethepirate_> BluesKaj: who you talkin to foo? :D
<home_> lol
<stevethepirate_> Does anyone know where the scripts are for horos?
<BluesKaj> stevethepirate_, for wall paper or splash
<stevethepirate_> both
<stevethepirate_> BluesKaj: both
<stevethepirate_> BluesKaj: I would like the scripts only
<BluesKaj> stevethepirate_, sorry , no idea
<home_> I managed to make LIfecam Cinema work with kubuntu YES
<home_> microphone and video together.
<sorush20> hi, I';m unable to change permissions on my mounted ide drive 300gb samba shared to a mac. book pro.. I use chmod 777 -R /media/drive and chown user:group /media/drive but I still when I go into dolphin I can't see the settings being applied..
<home_> I guess that Kubuntu is more heavy than ubuntu11.04
<BluesKaj> home_,  it depends on your number of applications
<home_> I guess older laptop have no chance to have kubuntu11.04
<BluesKaj> how old , home_ ?
<home_> 2004
<BluesKaj> if there's sufficient memory and hdd space , kubuntu can run well, 1G RAM will suffice, it won't be fast with several apps open at once , but useable
<home_> 1GB ram I have now
<home_> maybe I better make it 2GB it may go faster
<home_> it's a 2002 original IMB netvista.
<home_> IBM*
<BluesKaj> HDD ?
<home_> 40GB
<home_> I bought it 70 dollars and it's used. For office use only
<home_> with Windows 7 it goes fast. it's partitioned. With Kubuntu I face some laginess
<BluesKaj> home_, make sure you run the updates in the package manager or terminal
<home_> it's fully updated
<BluesKaj> periodically as well
<home_> everyday I check for updates
<home_> BluesKaj:  what is the command for updating the system through the terminal ?
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get update , then once you that , sudo apt-get upgrade , or you can run them sequentailly with one command . sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<BluesKaj> do
<home_> thanks
<home_> E: Malformed line 59 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<home_> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<BluesKaj> home_, alt+f2 , copy and paste : kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list , the line will be shown at the bottom of the page as you scroll down , find line 59 and place a # in front , to stop apt from reading it ...copy and paste the line here , so we can look at it.
<home_> couldn't find it
<home_> that nothing. I am bit tired. thanks
<solomonic_> hmm
<home_> hi again
<home_> I can't set another wallpaper that I want
<gigenieks> hi
<gigenieks> all
<Daskreech> Hi
<Daskreech> worked?
<gigenieks> Yes, but something went wrong with Windows... It seems that I need to do
<gigenieks> CHKDSK /R /F
<gigenieks> Kubuntu installed (writing from it) GRUB too, just cant boot in Windows :(
<gigenieks> I am a lil angry because
<gigenieks> I was writing post in kubuntu forums
<gigenieks> but all time i spent writing and editing is lost
<gigenieks> because Kubuntu default browser crahsed 3x :@
<gigenieks> I though i saved my post in text file, but when I opened it
<gigenieks> it was empty
<gigenieks> grr... 1h wasted :(
<Daskreech> gigenieks: what is Windows doing?
<gigenieks> I will explain later more clearly in kubuntu forums
<gigenieks> now I wan to just relax (chat) hehe
<Daskreech> ok :)
<gigenieks> Daskreech, are you only one online?
<Daskreech> Yes My evil plan is fulfilled
<Daskreech>  I'm dispatching my troops now to investigate how you got on the net
<gigenieks> lol :D
<gigenieks> btw, in IRC there is no smileys or emotions, right? Just pure text?
<Daskreech> umm
<Daskreech> emoticons are just text
<Daskreech> ignore the use of icons in the name ^_^
<gigenieks> sorry, did not understand your last sentence
<Daskreech> icons are images
<Daskreech>  emoticons should be images of emotions
<Daskreech> but they are jsut text
<Daskreech> soooo bad name?
<Daskreech> Like Windows?
<FloodBotK1> Daskreech: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daskreech> Easiest thing in your structure that can break?
<gigenieks> How long are you using Kubuntu?
<Daskreech> since 6.10
<gigenieks> Have you tried Xubuntu?
<Daskreech> not recently
<gigenieks> this is my fathers PC
<Daskreech> ok
<gigenieks> mine is older
<gigenieks> will use Xubuntu
<gigenieks> lighter desktop interface
<gigenieks> Daskreech, how long it was when everything worked as you wanted?
<Daskreech> gigenieks: Umm most things work as I want them
<gigenieks> for example: now I have trouble with Kubuntu web browser (it crashes quite often), dont know anything about plugins (to get mp3 etc) playin, installing ....
<Daskreech> The stuff I want broken is broken
<Daskreech> gigenieks: install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Daskreech> Will install all your mp3 stuff etc
<gigenieks> btw do you do programming or something like that on Linux?
<gigenieks> for school or work
<phani> Hi.. I am using Lucid 10.4 and I moved a couple of menus around and then hit SAVE. A dialog box appears, with the title "Updating System Configuration". any ideas on how to fix it ?
<gigenieks> this all is so new!
<Daskreech> gigenieks: :)
<Daskreech> I do programming for linux
<Daskreech> phani: That should be ok
<phani> Daskreech: thank you but is there a way that we can find why its keep on doing in loop ? i saw few threads but didn't find any update
<gigenieks> Im going to study IT.. and I already found alternatives for programs that I will need in Windows
<Daskreech> phani: oh that's not supposed to happen >_>
<gigenieks> Free Pascal; Lazarus; Saga
<Daskreech> pascal
<Daskreech> wow
<gigenieks> ?
#kubuntu 2011-07-24
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Daskreech> gigenieks: what's the reasoning behind going all Linux?
<gigenieks> sec Im typing post in Ubuntu forums :)
<Daskreech> :)
<gigenieks> Daskreech: you here?
<Daskreech> Yes
<gigenieks> Reasons:
<gigenieks> 1) I like Linux philosophy about helping each other, everything should be free etc
<gigenieks> 2) Linux community
<gigenieks> 3) That Linux OS is free
<Daskreech> yay Community!
<gigenieks> 3 main reasons
<gigenieks> have more
<gigenieks> :)
<gigenieks> Now you answer your question ;)
<Daskreech> I liked enilghtenment
<Daskreech> and that' E16 not the old bearded man on top of the mountain
<Daskreech> Though if you have that I wouldn't be partial to trying some enlightenment :)
<Daskreech> Days are dark
<Daskreech> After that I hung around cause I could learn far more about how the computer worked from Linux than years of using Windows
<Daskreech> stevethepirate_: yaaaaar
<Daskreech> gigenieks: Then I really got roped in by the KDE community
<gigenieks> you lost me at "and that' E16 not the old bearded man on top of the mountain" :D
<gigenieks> I should mentioned that english is not my primary language
<alcom> hi
<alcom> I have problem
<alcom> with my kubuntu
<alcom> my problem is, how to update kernel  ?
<AlexZion> do you wantto use some kernel outside of the repo ? alcom
<Daskreech> gigenieks: There is a program in Linux called Enlightenment. It's famous for never being released but it keeps getting new version numbers
<Daskreech> it's currently at version 17 (called E17) I saw it at E16
<Daskreech> Loved it
<gigenieks> What does it do?
<Daskreech> It's a Window manager
<Daskreech> gigenieks: Familiar with those?
<Daskreech> alcom: a normal update will update your kernel to what Canonical provides. Are you looking for somethign specific?
<gigenieks> you mean like Dolphin in Kubuntu ? :)
<Daskreech> No that's a file manager :)
<Daskreech> It helps you to manage and manipulate your files on the hard drive
<Daskreech> A window manager helps you to manage and manipulate the windows on your desktop
<Daskreech> so you can move them and resize them etc
<gigenieks> something like compiz?
<Daskreech> Like compiz :)
<Daskreech> So in linux you can swap those in and out. However you want your windows to behave is up to you
<Daskreech> and Enlightenment (while not finished) is really really pretty
<gigenieks> Can you give link to some demonstration of it?
<gigenieks> in youtube
<Daskreech> Ok hold on
<gigenieks> sure
<Daskreech> gigenieks: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9Uo-DRZWAA
<gigenieks> Do you have that song in that video?
<gigenieks> just amazing :)
<gigenieks> Daskreech: do you use KTorrent?
<Daskreech> Yes
<Daskreech> gigenieks:
<gigenieks> Im trying to download my first torrent
<Daskreech> Congrats I suppose
<gigenieks> it says: stalled
<gigenieks> it does not download
<Daskreech> How many peers does it have?
<gigenieks> 0 :D
<Daskreech> Seeds?
<gigenieks> 0 seeder 0 leechers
<Daskreech> then it's not going to go anywhere
<gigenieks> will try different torrent
<Daskreech> Good idea :)
<gigenieks> it says "stalled" to every torrent
<gigenieks> so, the issue is elsewhere
<gigenieks> btw, i'm trying to download from private torrent site (where you need to registrer if you want download something)
<gigenieks> but when I try to download from thepiratebay.org it says in status: "Queued for downloading"
<Daskreech> still won't make the torrent move if you have no peers
<gigenieks> it has peers!
<gigenieks> http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5977196/Vivaldi_-_The_Four_Seasons_(1989)_[FLAC]
<gigenieks> try for yourself
<Daskreech> No thanks :)
<Daskreech> TRy the kubuntu torrent
<Daskreech>  that always has loads of peers
<Daskreech> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/simple/natty/desktop/kubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<gigenieks> "Queued for downloading"
<stevethepirate_> Hello, does anyone in here know anything about remastersys?
<gigenieks> Sorry, first day on Kubuntu :D
<rvb> hello , i plugged a usb hsdpa modem on my laptop, how will i know the port it uses?
<rvb> like if its on /dev/usb0.. please help
<redeyyez> ive used the synaptiks gui touchpad interface before to turn off my touchpad while typing in time past even used laptop mode tools
<redeyyez> but kubuntu will not launch the touchpad config for some reason it tries, then says the process is running
<redeyyez> but not gui
<redeyyez> i needs to be able to disable touchpad while typing
<redeyyez> such a pain in the ass otherwise.
<redeyyez> any suggestions would be greatly apprecaited.
<redeyyez> running kubuntu natty on an m15x alienware.
<Shirakawasuna> redeyyez: not sure if it's sufficient for your purposes, but system settings > input devices has touchpad config.  It probably has fewer options, though.
<kurtul> anybody uses syncany on natty?
<redeyyez> Shirakawasuna, yeah its options are slightly limited in the standard setting > keyboard and Mouse options
<Shirakawasuna> darn
<redeyyez> doesnt' provide for the proper settings
<Shirakawasuna> I'd like a more powerful config system as well
<redeyyez> depending on your system you can
<redeyyez> i have to machines running kubuntu
<redeyyez> my other works fine
<redeyyez> not this one though
<redeyyez> *two machines
<redeyyez> Shirakawasuna, sweet it finally worked.check the synaptik touch driver packages there's a g something gui interface once installed run the Touchpad Management program you now have
<redeyyez> gives you that needed control
<Shirakawasuna> hmm
<redeyyez> just got it to work
<Shirakawasuna> 'kde-config-synaptiks'?
<redeyyez> go to your package manager and search for synaptic, you should see gysnaptics
<redeyyez> install that.
<redeyyez> under utilites menu you should now see a touchpad management icon by synaptiks with a k there for some reason
<redeyyez> there probably is a way to do it via konsole, but i was doing good just to get it to work this way lol
<Shirakawasuna> ah, gsynaptics
<Shirakawasuna> I've done stuff by konsole before
<Shirakawasuna> when you're doing guess-and-check, a little slider is nicer than typing out obscure config options :)
<Shirakawasuna> thanks :D
<redeyyez> i agree, np
<rvb> i plugged usb gsm modem, how can i force ubuntu to not identify it as a usb storage?
<home> hello, how do I deactivate the little semi-transparent configuration menu that appears each time I move my mouse to icons ?
<SteveThePirate_> hello
<SteveThePirate_> does anyone have any idea what file calls to start plymouth?
<home> they must be sleeping
<SteveThePirate_> ?
<SteveThePirate_> that is so creepy O.o
<home> why
<SteveThePirate_> I feel like you are going to be a little girl or boy standing on the inside of my house in front of my front door in the dark or perhaps in my kitchen which is really dark
<SteveThePirate_> too many scary movies
<SteveThePirate_> O.o
<home> ?!
<SteveThePirate_> lol
<home> you english right ?
<SteveThePirate_> I do speak English.
<SteveThePirate_> :D
<home> kubuntu rocks
<ryrych> hello
<ryrych> I am downloading a torrent of ~21GB. On a disk it seems to be allocated – it shows 21GB of usage but KTorrent warns me that there is no space available
<home> maybe there is no disk space after all
<ryrych> tough I see that there is ~17GB
<home> maybe these 17 GB is from another partition
<ryrych> no, from the same – ho0me
<ryrych> *home
<home> ryrych: unfortunately I can't tell what happens
<ryrych> home: but it's strange that filelight shows that the folder the torrent is downloaded into weights 4GB
<home> ryrych: these are the weirds of the things
<home> ubuntu is fine I like it.
<home> and it's completely free.
<ryrych> home: hm, it seems that even tought the space seems to be allocated (21GB) it is not counted in
<ryrych> into real space
<home> ryrych: sorry I can't know
<ryrych> np
<ryrych> I just thinks aloud :)
<home> it's ok
<home> after 1 month of using linux I made my web camera work with kubuntu
<ryrych> and the next strange thing is that KDE adds up space from hard links
<ryrych> (I am using rsnapshot)
<ryrych> though I should not
<home> do you all use firefox ?
<home> does rekonq have any add ons like firefox?
<marxjohnson> home: I use firefox
<marxjohnson> I'm guessing most Kubuntu users do
<home> marxjohnson: which add-on do you use for rapidshare style downoading?
<marxjohnson> I've used directus in the past, don't really use rapidshare much though tbh
<home> do okm
<home> ok
<home> is it ok to learn german on line?
<marxjohnson> I'm not sure what you mean by "ok" in that context, but it's probably a question for a different channel
<home> how can I run windows applications in kubuntu kde 11.04 ?
<bazhang> !wine | home
<ubottu> home: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<amichair> is there any command that can copy a directory recursively and verify the copy (byte for byte)? I find rsync mentioned often, but can't find any info on whether it actually does this verification...
<ryrych> I started downloading a torrent with KTorrent but now I would like to do it with bittorrent cli app. How can I continue it?
<vietred> hi all
<vietred> sometimes my kubuntu hang when shutdown
<vietred> sometime it hang right after I click shutdown, and I must use command line to shutdown
<vietred> sometimes it hang at blue screen with "Kubuntu" and 5 dots and I must hold power button to power off
<vietred> is somebody know where I have to check?
<flavz> hello
<flavz> In natty I can't find some krunner plugins
<flavz> e.g spellcheck, unit converter
<flavz> am I missing some package?
<tsimpson> flavz: they should be in plasma-runners-addons
<flavz> tsimpson:  thanks, that solved it!
<Oxymoron> hdmi, any guide do make it work?
<Oxymoron> http://paste.kde.org/100741/
<blackfurius> olá
<goodtime> hi all I have a quick question about running linux and windows together on a hp netbook
<dnivra> Elle: just ask away. if someone knows, they'd answer :)
<Guest43543> ty
<blackfurius> I want add boot of windows in the boot ubuntu
<blackfurius> how I do?
<dnivra> blackfurius: do you mean you want to dual boot ubuntu and windows?
<Oxymoron> Awesome, Kopete removed my account by itself xD Nice to be able to trust IM client on Kubuntu
<blackfurius> dnivra yes. But I fuck the boot windows when I intall my ubuntu
<dnivra> !language | blackfurius
<ubottu> blackfurius: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<goodtime> hi all I have a quick question about running linux and windows together on a hp netbook
<blackfurius> I'm sorry
<dnivra> goodtime: I already told you to ask. you keep doing this, people will start ignoring you(some already would have)
<Oxymoron> blackfurius: Grub, which will replace MBR in Windows. Will add Windows to the list as well as Linux kernel and Ubuntu ;)
<Oxymoron> blackfurius: Easiest way is to install WIndows first, then install Kubuntu on the top of that ;) Different partitions is possible.
<blackfurius> thanks
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<mfraz74> any ideas what would cause the background of the quickacces browser plasmoid to not be displayed?
<dmn> help!!
<dmn> can anyone help me?
<dmn> my kubuntu is stuck at boot..
<dmn> It said: clean fsck.dev/ sda1...........checking battery state
<dmn> i am now use live cd
<SteveThePirate_> dmn:  I ran into the same issue. I think my problem was that I had been using remastersys to make a copy and I used remastersys meant for os's with grub when my os used grub2
<Daskreech> hi SteveThePirate_
<SteveThePirate_> Daskreech: hi
<Daskreech> dmn: have you tried to fsck sda1 ?
<Daskreech> dmn: did it come up with any warnings?
<SteveThePirate_> Daskreech: I asked him to tell me what hardware he was using
<Daskreech> Oh also has it ever booted?
<SteveThePirate_> Daskreech: I have had an issue similar to this and it was just that my computer wasn't up to the task
<Daskreech> :-) I've had that happen as well
<Daskreech> Annoying if it occurs right after an update
<dmn> nothing come up after fsck
<dmn> when the booting it say something like: clean fsck /dev/sda1....
<dmn> until.. the last line: checking battery state..
<Daskreech> dmn: Can You mount the hard drive and look under /media/disk/var/log/dmesg ?
<dmn> nope..
<dmn> Unable to run the command specified. The file or folder file:///media/disk/var/log/dmesg does not exist.
<Daskreech> :)
<Daskreech> did you mount the drive?
<dmn> yes..but after i enter media folde, it has nothing in there
<Daskreech> dmn: oh ok well where did it mount to?
<dmn> Daskreech: i don't understand... what do u mean where did it mount to?
<Daskreech> dmn: You said you mounted it. Did you jsut click on it in Dolphin?
<dmn> Daskreech: yeah..
<Daskreech> dmn: ok is there a var in there when you click on dolphin?
<Daskreech> look under var/log and pastebin dmesg
<dmn> okay, now i understand it..
<home_> dmn:  at last
<dmn> [    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset
<dmn> [    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu
<dmn> [    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.38-10-generic (buildd@vernadsky) (gcc version 4.5.2 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.5.2-8ubuntu4) ) #46-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 28 15:05:41 UTC 2011 (Ubuntu 2.6.38-10.46-generic 2.6.38.7)
<dmn> [    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
<dmn> [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009e000 (usable)
<FloodBotK2> dmn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daskreech> !pastebin | domino2_au
<ubottu> domino2_au: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Daskreech> Ugh
<Daskreech> !pastebin > dmn
<ubottu> dmn, please see my private message
<dmn> [    0.588454] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x90400000-0x913fffff 64bit pref]
<dmn> [    0.588516] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]
<dmn> [    0.588521] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0x5000-0x5fff]
<dmn> [    0.588526] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0x9a500000-0x9b4fffff]
<dmn> [    0.588534] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0x91400000-0x923fffff 64bit pref]
<dmn> [    0.588694] pci 0000:03:00.0: [14e4:4315] type 0 class 0x000280
<FloodBotK2> dmn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dmn> [    0.596184] pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0x97500300-0x975003ff]
<dmn> [    0.596363] pci 0000:05:00.2: [197b:2381] type 0 class 0x000805
<dmn> [    0.596387] pci 0000:05:00.2: reg 10: [mem 0x97500200-0x975002ff]
<dmn> [    0.596562] pci 0000:05:00.3: [197b:2383] type 0 class 0x000880
<dmn> [    0.596586] pci 0000:05:00.3: reg 10: [mem 0x97500100-0x975001ff]
<FloodBotK2> dmn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dmn> [    0.596762] pci 0000:05:00.4: [197b:2384] type 0 class 0x000880
<Peter_Felching> Hi all. I am brand new to kubuntu, and I have some question. First of all I am running it on eeepc so I need to optimalize some parts of the interface. I don't like netbook workspace, but It's option of hidding menu tab and integrating the "X" into panel is very  useful. How can I implement it in standard desktop workspace?
<Peter_Felching> Hi all. I am brand new to kubuntu, and I have some question. First of all I am running it on eeepc so I need to optimalize some parts of the interface. I don't like netbook workspace, but It's option of hidding menu tab and integrating the "X" into panel is very useful. How can I implement it in standard desktop workspace?
<dmn> Daskreech: what really theproblem is?
<sithlord48> Peter_Felching:  system settings.  dependign on what version you ahve it will be in workspace behavor-> workspace or you can rt.click on your desktop and change its type there.
<fayaz> how can i automate a dvd cloning task?
<fayaz> i need to clone several dvds...
<sithlord48> Peter_Felching:  sorry its from teh desktop , right click , and desktop propertiest change the "layout"
<sithlord48> fayaz:  a script is prolly your best and most robust choice
<fayaz> sithlord48: yeah. i know... which are the command i should be digging?
<sithlord48> fayaz:  well what program are you using to copy them i would look at its options
<fayaz> sithlord48: k3b right as we speak
<sithlord48> in a konsole run k3b --help it will provide you w/ the cli options it can take
<Peter_Felching> sithlord48: I don't think you undrstand what I am trying to do.
<sithlord48> unless you have many dvd drives you will have ot put disks in to continue copying so automation might not be the best idea.
<sithlord48> Peter_Felching:  you want ot use the desktop style plasma ?
<sithlord48> Peter_Felching:  you change they layout from "Netbook" to "Desktop"  then it will look like a normal desktop (if this is not what you want then im not following you )
<Peter_Felching> sithlord48: No, I already changed it to desktop from netbook. What I want is to add the integration of "close" button to the panel like in netbook workspace.
<sithlord48> ah i think you might have to wait for kde 4.7 to come out for that to work in the non netbook plasma (but im not sure..
<fayaz> sithlord48: i could avoid a few mouse-clicks :P
<sithlord48> fayaz: imho its more trouble then its worth
<sithlord48> Peter_Felching:  on my netbook i make the panel smaller and lower the default font size to 8 pt. check out system settings application aperance , tiny boarder ect really help on my small screen
<Peter_Felching> sithlord48: I wasn't asking about that.
<fayaz> sithlord48: no harm in trying
<sithlord48> fayaz:  no there is not ,but i would look in to the commands that k3b takes
<fayaz> sithlord48: that wasn't helpful... it only provides options for opening the appropriate dialogs...
<sithlord48> fayaz:  that might be all it can do for you automaitcly
<sithlord48> Peter_Felching:  the close button your looking for it is part of the netbook plasmas window switcher?
<dmn> does anyone know what my problem is:http://paste.ubuntu.com/651275/
<Peter_Felching> sithlord48: Yes it does.
<steve____> hello everyone
<Peter_Felching> Hi.
<steve____> on login after upgrade from kubuntu 9.04 to 10.10 I receive error "kstartupconfig4 does not exist or fails. The error code is 3. Check your installation."
<sithlord48> Peter_Felching:  try adding the widget "current application control" to your panel im not sure if this is what you want , but if its a widget you can add it easily
<fayaz> sithlord48: i was hoping to somehow glue together eject, mkisofs and wodim or something...
<Peter_Felching> sithlord48: Will try. Thanks.
<sithlord48> Peter_Felching:  your welcome
<sithlord48> fayaz:  perhaps w/ some cleaver pipeing you can .
<sithlord48> Peter_Felching:  do u know how to add widgets?
<Peter_Felching> sithlord48: Yes.
<steve____> i've tried changing ownership of /home/me/.kde but i've not been able to mount the encypted partition from kubuntu console...at least i think that is the problem. i've also tried to mount that partition unsuccessfully from a live cd(scientific linux)
<juacom99> Hi, can any body help me, i'm trying to change my default sound device on phonon, and on accesibility it dosn't save the change. is there any work around for this??
<sithlord48> juacom99:  system settings -> mulitmedia  change it in phonon  there and its not sticking?
<juacom99> not in all submenus
<Peter_Felching> sithlord48: It was the mentioned widget. Thanks again.
<juacom99> only in accesibility
<sithlord48> Peter_Felching:  your welcome
<juacom99> on sound ouput->accesibility the others work just find
<sithlord48> juacom99:  you should be able to change it from the accessibility section.  by moving sed device to the top of the list and hitting apply ( you might have to log /out in)
 * fayaz is somewhat apprehensive
<juacom99> sithlord48: i change it but the changes dosn't save, then i return to check is like nothing happend
<djszapi> Hi! One of our users wanted to install libalure1 from 11.10 on his 11.04 system because the 11.04 ships a bit older version that we need in our KDE software. He told that to us he could not just do it, but I do not know why. Could you please help me with this ? It seems there are no hard-coded dependency versions and all the dependencies are available from 11.04
<sithlord48> juacom99:  perhaps it sa bug then , i only have one sound device so i've never messed w/ that
<juacom99> i can't make my headphone's microphon to work on mumble too :S
<BluesKaj> juacom99, if you have pulseaudio installed . phonon may defaulting to it , no matter what you choose .
<sithlord48> check to be sure that its volume is up and not muted,mine likes to always start muted
<sithlord48> djszapi:  you might need a newer version of some other libarys to install it
<juacom99> in a game i heard the music and audio ok
<sithlord48> juacom99:  the input has seperate volume sliders..
<juacom99> in mumble i don't....
<djszapi> sithlord48: nope, it works fine with older version.
<juacom99> ahh ok ok i'l try
<juacom99> thanks
<sithlord48> djszapi:  you manually downloaed the deb file from the oneric repo?
<sithlord48> BluesKaj:  idk about you but i have removed pulse  on several machines cause its lacking in the "just works" department
<djszapi> sithlord48: that would be the idea since I cannot mention anything that would make an obstacle for that
<sithlord48> when you try to install it what error do you get?
<BluesKaj> sithlord48,, I always remove pulseaudio ..it's redundant on my setup and restricts my digital out options
<sithlord48> it should be as simple as dl the deb and click on it to open the deb installer. then provided all dependcies are satisfied (and its not to new for some other program) should jut install
<sithlord48> BluesKaj:  thats right i remember now. i need to remove ti to make timidy++ work
<sithlord48> i have a slight issue w/ my Gf's laptop. in that it won't boot (hangs) untill i hit a key any key, and again durring the ksplash i need to hit a button or it hangs , idk what she did to it ..
<vamp898> Is there any way to disable Pulse Audio in (K)Ubuntu without deleting the whole Desktop Environment. Im asking because as soon as i install my radeon graphic card driver, my sound doesnt work anymore because he switches forcing to HDMI Sound Output
<vamp898> I can change it and click on apply, but he doesn change it and when i close the window and re-open it there is again HDMI Choosen
<vamp898> and in case that i dont use Network Streaming, and this is the only real use-case for PulseAudio, i dont need it (i doubt that anyone need it -.-)
<vamp898> have to go offline to check some new options, brb
<BluesKaj> vamp898, you don't need pulseaudio for hdmi audio afaik , just sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio. It shouldn't remove anything elase except and pulseaudio related libs
<BluesKaj> nice ..real patience there
<DoctorPepper> hi guys!!!
<DoctorPepper> can anyone help me please , i  am planning to switch to kubuntu  from fedora-kde and  i wanna know to go about it , the issue i have about switching is that  my home partition  is encrypted  and use xfs as a file system   and i worried about loosing  my home partition  when switching
<KimLaroux> DoctorPepper, can't you just back it up and restore the data on the new home after switching? Ubuntu has an encrypted home too, but it would probably be easier to move unencrypted data.
<michael__> hi
<michael__> anyone online
<michael__> hi
<SIR_Taco> hello
<preecher> hi all
<SIR_Taco> hi preecher
<wardzinski> Hello everyone
<SIR_Taco> and hello wardzinski
<wardzinski> I have a small problem with my display config that has been irking me and I was hoping someone might be able to point me in the right direction
<SIR_Taco> ok
<wardzinski> I have dual screens and whenever I log back in they go to Clone, that is ok and I can change it back, but sometimes it makes the screen not visible the primary and clones the secondary
<wardzinski> this means I can't open anything (I can see each window I have opened when I ALT-TAB) but they disappear to the primary screen which I can't access
<SIR_Taco> video card? Kubuntu version? KDE version?
<wardzinski> I have been getting around it by running yuakake and ' sudo mv .kde ./kdebackup to get back to a new kde setup
<wardzinski> Kubuntu is 11.02, KDE is 4.6.5
<SIR_Taco> and video?
<wardzinski> Video is ATI but I am unsure of a specific model
<wardzinski> is there a command to find out?
<wardzinski> also I dont have proprietry video drivers installed because when I do I don't get the Extend desktop option at all
<SIR_Taco> ok... are you sure that you have or don't have the proprietary ATI drivers installed?
<SIR_Taco> ah
<wardzinski> There are not activated yet, I did activate them but then couldn't get extended desktop (just clone) so I deactivated
<SIR_Taco> wardzinski: there is a way to enable it withe the proprietary driver
<wardzinski> ok great
<SIR_Taco> just give me a second to find it...
<wardzinski> awesome thanks!
<SIR_Taco> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/red-hat-fedora-linux/72205-how-install-extended-desktop-ati-radeon-x600.html#post376070
<wardzinski> Thanks, so this will stop it switching back to clone view when I restart ?
<SIR_Taco> it should, assuming you;re using ATIs driver
<wardzinski> excellent! Thanks very much :)
 * Daskreech hugs valorie
<Daskreech> SIR_Taco: Hello
<Daskreech> DoctorPepper: Hello
<SIR_Taco> Daskreech: hello
 * Daskreech hugs BluesKaj
<SIR_Taco> huggin makes BluesKaj angry....
<SIR_Taco> Really it doesn't.... but it would be funny :)
<Daskreech> Don't make me huggy
<Daskreech>  You wouldn't like me when I'm huggy
<SIR_Taco> Daskreech: lol, touche
<SIR_Taco> Think I'm just glad you got the joke lol
<Daskreech> :-) No Joke. Except CNN to cover the aftermath of the H.U.G.G incident
<Daskreech> Expect not Except :-p
<SIR_Taco> Huge Unexpected Guy Gorring?
<gigenieks> hello
<Daskreech> hi gigenieks
#kubuntu 2012-07-16
<janet> can someone help- me with a java and flash install for firefox ?
<DarthFrog> !java | janet
<ubottu> janet: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<DarthFrog> !flash| janet
<ubottu> janet: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<iharp> How do I tell my system where a shell script is? If I dropped the containing folder into ~/?
<iharp> It's an executable for android_SDK.
<DarthFrog> Is that directory in your path?  The current directory isn't, by default, unless it has been explictly specified.  Use "echo $PATH" to see which directories are in your path and stick the executable in one of them.
<DarthFrog> Or specify the path to the executable in the command.
<aetoxx> I am seeing the hand icon cursor instead of the usual one when I am not hovering over anything which should show this icon. How to solve that?
<aetoxx> I cannot click on anything anymore as a result.
<aetoxx> Keyboard still works.
<aetoxx> Everything is also fully responsive, it's just the mouse.
<Blackout> Hi everybody, how are you ?
<StarryNight> hi
<nafg_> Hi
<Kintur> hi guys
<Blackout> hi Kintur
<Kintur> hi Blackout how are you?
<Blackout> I'm fine, thank
<Blackout> and you ?
<Kintur> i'm fine too, thanks
<Kintur> :)
<aetoxx> The KDE Session Manager tries to open a file every single time I login. How can I make it stop doing that?
<Kintur> I'm trying to install danger from the deep on kubuntu but I am not able...
<xieyi> the plasma application launcher becomes very short. I have to scroll up and down to find the application to launch. Has anyone meet the same problem?
<giantpune> hi, i have an issue with amarok.  ive been using it fine for months now.  but i just logged into my computer and now amarok wont see my music at all.  when i go to the settings and select my music folder and tell it to rescan, it doesnt do anything
<giantpune> i am able to click on my music files and open them in other programs without any issues
<giantpune> and when i run amarok from the terminal, id doesnt spit out any errors
<mime111111> hi ppl; i want to all my experiences using linux known as bugs be posted in an especific place, for giving support in future releases, how can i do it? thank u
<mime111111> or better asked, where?
<mysteriousdarren> mime111111: launchpad I do believe
<FezMiester> (lastest kubuntu) every time I try and apply changes to Muon (for 4 days) I get the massage that anothe program is controling the package system.  I can't shut off that other program because I don't know what it is. It's driving me up the wall!  updates work fine! ... what should I do? ;z))
<Tm_T> !aptlock | FezMiester
<ubottu> FezMiester: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<FezMiester> Ok TKs,  (yes front end apps have crashed.  terminal:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg -configure -a
<FezMiester> i'm going to paste in like that..
<FezMiester> I allso can not get OBm to create a database, that error is persistant, but that's a different matter in my mind..
<FezMiester> lib/dpkg/lock  does not exist ;z(
<FezMiester> brand new machine 5 days old-
<FezMiester> fresh install
<FezMiester> well that does show that OBM has a storage configuration problem in terminal ;z))
<FezMiester> thanks--
<FezMiester> good Muon got past the imdiate first hurtle.  - Now back to the OBM error 1045 (28000 user access denied at  'localhost' (using passsword: yes)
<FezMiester> that makes it sound like a password issue. - maybe it doesn't like having the same password as the admin... fatal?
<FezMiester> so.. Do the passwords on OBM all have to b be uniqe of each other? em passY/N   or uniqe of all the other system passwords? Y/N..
<FezMiester> that's all I can make out of the above error code I posted..
<Tm_T> OBM?
<FezMiester> If a package, (OBm) has dependency problems.. you've installed it. it failed, (storage never worked) and you market it for reinstall and it still says dependency problems. then the system isn't set up right.  roll back part of it.. or packages OBM needs haven't been updated to the curent distrobution level.. right? it's nnot like the pkg manager is failing to find them or install them correctly..........................
<FezMiester> market=marked
<Tm_T> what is this OBM
<nandhu> hi how to enable and dissable the usb mass storage only using the command line without rebooting
<nandhu> in ubuntu terminal
<Tm_T> nandhu: you are familiar with mount command?
<FezMiester> Tm-T OBm open business management/er
<FezMiester> group of software like open office
<Tm_T> ah, I notice it's in the repositories
<FezMiester> SQL - is the key word i think of Obm with...
<FezMiester> but it does much more
<FezMiester> I have been looking for that perfect blend of contact management, project management, database management, etc..
<FezMiester> I know it's in  sql but getting that right interface is a b--
<nandhu> yes mount i know
<nandhu> TM_T
<nandhu> I KNOW Mount commands
<nandhu> i can also edit the automount rules but the problem is all that works after reboot only i think
<Tm_T> nandhu: you can mount and unmount "on-the-fly" so to speak
<nandhu> yes
<FezMiester> what do you loose if you reboot nandhu?
<nandhu> i am working in some customized linux project and i am very new to this linux just now learning basics
<nandhu> and just now my task is some how to do that i tried many but all come only after reboot
<FezMiester> don't worry you in the right place nandhu
<FezMiester> patience is king
<nandhu> or if you have some links just past here i will go through and test those methods
<Tm_T> nandhu: maybe this helps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB#Manually_Mounting
<FezMiester> when you go through settings in the gui you find your usb hubs -interal.. t least i do and i'm on a netbook.. so
<FezMiester> usb is live nyway... it doesn't load.-
<FezMiester> your hubs aren't connecting to the system or your hardware isn't finding them?
<FezMiester> my solution to these problems is to go through the pkg manager and key word search until i find pakages that add /solve wht I need lol...
<FezMiester> then I get into some problems.. like dependencies that are never fixed & I dunno why
<nandhu> ok i will try
<brejoc> hi @all
<FezMiester> hope
<FezMiester> hope yoru well. - later
<fisher> yo!
<FireCreep> 0hai
<FireCreep> Seems I've messed up my Kubuntu desktop
<FireCreep> it is an empty SNL, with two taskbars, of which the top one has the tray and Start menu and other such stuff, the bottom shows unsigned icons of running apps
<FireCreep> This is totally broken
<ArchangelSe7en> just delete one
<mime111111> hi all, first of all, thanks. my question: rezising in konqueror with utube videos, doesnt make any result... any help? thnx
<FireCreep> But the top bar doesn't show windows at all
<FireCreep> konq is crap
<FireCreep> get Chrome
<mime111111> rekonq in oeniric was fine, why is in 12 not as there?
<FireCreep> Chrome is still the king
<mime111111> thnx FireCreep
<FireCreep> If I showed a screenie of how broken my desktop is, you'd explode
<Tm_T> FireCreep: hi, "foo is crap, get bar" isn't helping, I'd love to see this channel serving its purpose as support channel (:
<Tm_T> mime111111: what you mean by resizing? what results?
<mime111111> Tm_T!! in flash chats, utube videos, they dont resize but fonts do it correctly
<mime111111> i mean zoom in zoom out
<FireCreep> Don't need to zoom in, use "BIG" button on player's bottom bar
<FireCreep> besides, zooming in on SWF always makes it lag, no matter the OS
<Tm_T> mime111111: have you set it to zoom only the text?
<mime111111> i dont know where to check this, its rarely modified as is new with ultimate flash and java
<faglnar> Hi, whats the best way to get files out of an unformatted partition? I Put an SD (that was used for kubuntu installer) in PC, deleted the pseudoiso but forgot to reformat it. The camera can read its files without problem
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<mime111111> hi
<faglnar> hi
<FireCreep> Move those files to camera's inner storage, ref the SD
<FireCreep> >>.>>
<faglnar> The cam has no inner storage.
<mime111111> Tm_T, i installed konqueror plugins, but is the same, it resize the video also, keeping it cutted by the not zoomed fonts...
<mime111111> i cant believe that a rekonq or konqueror out of the box ok a new 12 pangolin dont be able to resize a video correctly
<jbwiv> guys, on kubuntu, the longer my system stays up, the slower kde gets. I've toggled desktop effects, but it is still very slow. Xorg is eating 99% of cpu. How does one track down why?
<mime111111> FireCreep, installing chromium-browser, fits perfectly as a solution for my problem, than u man! thnx u also Tm!
<mime111111> cyaaa
<livingdaylight> greetings
<livingdaylight> I'm coming from ubuntu and need reminder what the kde version of sudo is, please?
<Pici> livingdaylight: sudo.
<livingdaylight> Pici: its the same?! lol
<Pici> livingdaylight: or kdesudo if you mean the graphical variant
<livingdaylight> Pici: thanks :)
<livingdaylight> do you know also the command so I can get information on my hardware, please? intel processor etc
<Pici> livingdaylight: lshw ?
<luca> Hi! I just installed Kubuntu but I see no window title bars. Anyone who knows why?
<livingdaylight> is it also sudo apt-get update in kubuntu, please?
<olafw> livingdaylight, yes.  As a general rule command-line utils are identical between kubuntu and ubuntu
<livingdaylight> olafw: Thank you. Perhaps there is more in common than I previously realized
<eagles0513875> hey gusy i want to enable and disable my track pad and it seems like there is no way to do so either via keyboard shortcut which on my netbook is FN+f3 or in system settings :( any idea how i can enable and disable my trackpad
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, install synaptiks, if not already in system settings>input devices>touchpad
<ikonia> is synaptiks still around ?
<ikonia> (not synaptic)
<ikonia> I thought it had been replaced
<BluesKaj> ikonia, , name change, kde-config-touchpad , but synaptiks search in synaptic , still finds the application
<ikonia> ahhhh
<ikonia> sneaky
<livingdaylight> testing kubuntu. Only curious issue right now is notification (yellow lightbulb) informing me of application upgrade available. But, Ihave done apt-get update /upgrade and I'm all up to date. So, where is it coming from? Why? and when I do click on it, I get a black square across the middle of my screen and I need to reboot to make it go away.
<ikonia> so still the same product, just a name change to bring it under the kde banned
<ikonia> banner
<BluesKaj> aka 'synaptiks touchpad configuration tool'
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: searching for synaptic
<BluesKaj> synaptiks for touchpad , synaptic is apackage manager
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875,^
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: i already have that installed but in system settings under touchpad there is no way to disable or enable the touch pad
<BluesKaj_> ok, on my laptop eagles0513875 , what do you not have there on touchpad
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: to be able to enable and disable the touchpad
<BluesKaj_> you should have 4 tabs
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: i have 4 tabes
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: tabs* but there is no setting to enable or disable the touchpad
<BluesKaj_> yeah eagles0513875, no disable option
<eagles0513875> there used to be a box to enable and disable it
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj:
<Guest40588> Hey guys! I'm having the wierdest issue with runnning the Tor Browser bundle. http://paste.kde.org/518498/  It ways it can't find vidalia in the ./App/vidalia location...but everything is there? I've ran this bundle 1000 times on Kubuntu with no problems and now its just doing it for some reason.
<Guest40588> it says*
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, synclient TouchpadOff=1 , on is , synclient TouchpadOff=0 ..see if that works
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: via command line
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, yeah , sorry should have mention via cli
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: sadly i have to go :(
<fezmiester> Help! I loaded a bunch of packages,  (including Oad that game - hoping it would get rid of dependency problems I could not fix) and on restart-- the latest kde  has failed to load, (it logs in but then fails. )
<fezmiester> running of a live-usb- now --- so how do I UNDO THE LAST PACKAGES?
<fezmiester> ;z))
<fezmiester> sigh*  is it good to leave kde running off of usb sticks a long time?? guess we'll find out
<fezmiester> nice nic big
<fezmiester> there must be a key comand, (safe boot) for kde I don't know...
<fezmiester> What is the way to undo the last package 'add'... ???
<fezmiester> how do you access booting options?  - bios, & F11 for drives isn't going to sole this.... if the strtup fails.
<bagsam> hello, anyone here who can help me with a small issue?
 * rork steps on bagsam's issue
<rork> solved
<rork> !ask | bagsam
<ubottu> bagsam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bagsam> I freshly installed kubuntu and now my system will only boot with the usb stick inside...
<bagsam> so.. how to fix this?
<bagsam> I guess the bootloader is set to be on the usb so booting necessitates it to be plugged but how's the terminal command to re-set the bootloader?
<rork> bagsam: most likely you installed the grub (the bootloader) configuration on your usb stick indeed, you have to reinstall grub from your main system
<bagsam> okay thanks, I googled the command and tried it with sda1 since this is the partition on my harddisk, supposed for the OS - now there's a warning about installing GRUB to partitions and the refusal to do so- why that?
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> how to disable auto restarting crashed apps?
<rork> bagsam: typically the mbr is at the start of the disk, not of the partition, so use /dev/sda
<bagsam> rork: aah, okay I see.. that worked. Thank you a lot! :)
<BluesKaj> noaXess, check system settings>startup&shutdown>service manager
<noaXess> and what to check there?
<BluesKaj> whatever apps are crashing
<noaXess> BluesKaj: don't find any thing about the app that will be restarted after crash.. it's mythtv-frontend.. i upgraded it while it was open.. cause it crashed before
<littlegirl> Does anybody know where I can download the Kubuntu Oneiric 11.10 CD for i386? I can only find the DVD here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/11.10/release/
<BluesKaj> littlegirl, what about the alternate install cd ?
<littlegirl> BluesKaj: That page only has the alternate CD for Mac.
 * littlegirl has a PC
<BluesKaj> littlegirl, I wasn't tlking about that page , try kubuntu.org
<littlegirl> BluesKaj: Any idea how to get to older releases on kubuntu.org?
<littlegirl> I've pretty well given up and am downloading the three GB DVD, although I would have preferred to grab the smaller CD. (:
<littlegirl> Maybe one of you can help. What I need the CD for is to find out what ships with Oneiric: Kino or Kdenlive.
<littlegirl> And by ships with I mean is installed by default. (:
<BluesKaj> littlegirl, hope this works , http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/11.10/
<rork> littlegirl: doesn't hurt to look on a mirror: http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/11.10/kubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<littlegirl> Ooh, nice, thanks!
<BluesKaj> rork, kubuntu .org kept opening the 12.04 mirror
<BluesKaj> it used to list all the active mirrors
<BluesKaj> I guess Bluesystems doesn't list the older kubuntu releases , since they took over development just around the time 12.04 was released
<BarkingFish> Evening guys - does anyone know if kFind searches everything on a disk, including hidden files and folders please?  I've got a problem. I have lost a set of images I recorded from a video game, almost 200 of them - I've not deleted them, but I can't find them at all. I'm sure I zipped them, but if I did, I don't know where the hell they are.
<tsimpson> BarkingFish: it searches in hidden directories by default, but doesn't show hidden files unless you choose that option
<BarkingFish> ah, ok
<BarkingFish> It's just being a pain in the neck. I want to search for all the archives on the disk, but I can only do it by extension, one type at a time. I can't find an entry in kfind to just search all archives
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: what do you mean by archive?
<BarkingFish> zip, gzip, tar.gz, tar.bz, bzip, etc - everything compressed
<tsimpson> BarkingFish: you can use comma as a separator, eg *.zip,*.tar.gz,*.etc
<BarkingFish> tsimpson, i was using the second tab, the contents tab, and selecting by type
<BarkingFish> because I want it to specifically search a whole disk, for an archive containing specific words, of any one of those types
<BarkingFish> this is getting deeper than I wanted :P
<tsimpson> BarkingFish: you can combine the options in each of the tabs to work together
<BarkingFish> excellent. I don't know how, but let's see if you can help me figure this out :)  I hate kfind, and I wish I had an alternative, but I don't :)
<tsimpson> you just fill in the first tab, and then the second, etc. and it just works :)
<BarkingFish> i need to find any and all files of a compressed nature (all archives basically) containing the words tsutomu or the prefix snh-beta, created between march 10th 2008 and now.
<BarkingFish> so you can use all three tabs at the same time?
<BarkingFish> heck, I didn't realise that
<tsimpson> yeah, it's not exactly obvious
<BarkingFish> can you use operators in the search?  like can I use tsutomu OR snh-beta (or the OR symbol, whatever it is) to find files containing either term?
<tsimpson> I don't think you can, the documentation (F1) says it can use RegEx, but that option doesn't show up
<BarkingFish> ah.
<BarkingFish> and I'm crud at doing regex. I have enough trouble trying to write abusefilters on wikipedia, which are mostly all regex.
<tsimpson> make sure you check the "Include binary files" option though, otherwise it will silently ignore non-text (or document-like) files
#kubuntu 2012-07-17
<epimeth> ahoy there folks!
<epimeth> so.... I installed kubuntu laternate off of a key and the installer failed at tasksel/installing packages... but the base system was installed and I logged in and went ahead and installed the packages I want.  However, I seem to be missing some packages, like whatever package includes kdesu
<epimeth> does anybody know if there is a list of packages I can go ahead and install that comprise the base installation?  Oh, and nano, too, is missing... luckily vm gets installed by default or I would have had to cat the online repos because the /etc/apt/sources.list file wasn't loaded correctly either! (it only had the cdrom repos)
<epimeth> on another note:  I seem to have no sound... if anyone can help with that as well I'd greatly appreciate it
<epimeth> also, whatever package the "package suggester" program is in....
<nafg_> Why do I see a few lines of garbage at the bottom of my screen, always?
<nafg_> Hmm, in the past it was one or two pixels of green,
<nafg_> but now it's the pixels from the top of the screen.
<nafg_> Flashing on and off
<mr-rich> Good morning. When oh when is the point release due out?
<thecaptain2000_> hi is it possible to set up a bridged interface using the kdenetwork manager?
<Daskreech> mr-rich: Which point release?
<Daskreech> The kDE one comes out every month
<AikiLinux> Hello , has anyone encountered the issue of "GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0) " on kubuntu  trinity mavric x86_64 ?
<BadDesign> Anyone knows with what command line switch to replace "xterm -e" for "konsole" ?
<BadDesign> I get annot connect creator comm socket /tmp/qt_temp.ki4309/stub-socket: No such file or directory
<BadDesign> when using "konsole -e"
<love> Hi everyone
<Guest92954> love
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<BluesKaj> hi lordievader
<Flavio__> hello
<edge> Is there a page or place where information is kept about the status of packages that are being built or added to the repositories?
<BluesKaj> edge, probly check the kubuntu.org site for that info
<mah454> How can change default kde setting ? for example change default wallpaper
<BluesKaj> mah454, right click on the desktop , choose "default desktop settings" then checkout your options
<mah454> BluesKaj: No no , Change default setting for all users .
<mah454> ok ?
<Oxymoron> Hi guys, is it possible to change "spalshscreen". The ugly grey wheel after Grub menu I want gone. I would also like to change grey background to something else, because I hate grey. IS that possible?
<ikonia> it would be easier to just disable/remove the splash screen
<ikonia> to replace it you have to make a new one
<DarthFrog> !splash
<ubottu> To change your KDE splash screen go to System Settings -> Appearance -> Splash Screen
<ikonia> and installing it can be a bit of effort
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Do we mean the same thing with splash screen?
<ikonia> that's not the post grub splash
<ikonia> or do you mean the kde one ?
<Riddell> DarthFrog: he means the plymouth theme
<ikonia> Riddell: yes, that's what I thought he meant also
<ikonia> Oxymoron: could you clarify please.
<Oxymoron> ikonia: I  mean the graphic ugly animated wheel directly after grub menu.
<DarthFrog> Riddell:  Yes, I know.  But that is what the bot gave. :-)
<ikonia> Oxymoron: ok, so that's the plymoth splash screen
<ikonia> Oxymoron: it's easier to just disable it if you don't like it
<Oxymoron> ikonia: I guess. How to change that?
<ikonia> Oxymoron: change or disable ?
<DarthFrog> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Would be nice to change it if possible. But could disable as well.
<ikonia> Oxymoron: if you look at your grub options you should see an option which is "quiet" (I'm working from memory here) if you remove that boot option it will display the boot data rather than the splash screen
<Oxymoron> ikonia: I do not want boot data either ... I want to remove all the ugly text from boot.
<ikonia> Oxymoron: so you don't want the splash screen, you don't want the boot data...what do you want
<Oxymoron> Btw, what does this mean: "cryptsetup: WARNING: could not determine root device from /etc/fstab" - Always get warning about cryptsetup :S
<ikonia> one thing at a time
<Oxymoron> ikonia: I want to replace splsahs screen with something that looks uhm clean and nice. Similar like Windows logowhenyou boot Windows.
<ikonia> Oxymoron: ok, then you need to find a splash theme you like and install it
<ikonia> (or make one yourself)
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Possible to make my own animated plymouth splash?
<ikonia> sure
<DarthFrog> Oxymoron:  "apt-cache search plymouth | grep theme" will show you which themes are available.  Use the command "sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u " to change the theme.
<ikonia> however everytime the initframfs is update, it will need re-doing
<Oxymoron> DarthFrog: Thanks :)
<DarthFrog> Oxymoron:  BTW, when I said available, I meant available to install, of course.
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Would likesomething like this but Kubuntu text and logo: http://ubuntuguide.net/install-mib-ubuntu-plymouth-theme-in-ubuntu
<ikonia> Oxymoron: you need to find one
<Oxymoron> Earlier it was http://sixgun.org/forum/viewtopic.php?id=4165, but now gone.
<Oxymoron> THought it was plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo but it isnt :(
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Well I guess I will find something :) But that with cryptsetup, what is that? :p
<ikonia> no idea, that looks like it's complaining it can't decrypt your root device because it can't find it
<Oxymoron> ikonia: It says:"cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of /dev/sdb6". But I havent anything crypted? :S
<ikonia> Oxymoron: sounds like your cyrpt setup is messed up
<Oxymoron> Havent touched it.
<Oxymoron> I think I have the same on my laptop.
<ikonia> it's not setup by default
<ikonia> so you must have tried to do something
<Oxymoron> It installed earlier on upgrade I think. I dont remeber if I changed anything., but I do not think so.
<ikonia> it doesn't just configure it'self
<ikonia> you must have done something
<ikonia> I'd suggest removing it if you don't need it and want the error to go
<Oxymoron> ok, thanks :)
<ikonia> that poor guy has problems all the time, but they are never his fault/problem, "I never touched that" is always the answer
<phoenix_firebrd> ArGGu^^: are you there?
<ArGGu^^> phoenix_firebrd yes
<phoenix_firebrd> ArGGu^^: just now saw your mail, thanks for testing the patch
<ArGGu^^> phoenix_firebrd I will post comment to reviewboard later today, need to go to groceries store first.
<phoenix_firebrd> ArGGu^^: ya, thank you
<thecaptain2000_> hi, I travel a lot for my work and I neee often lo log in from different networks. How can I set a static ip address for my pc (let's say 192.168.0.200) and be able to root out all calls that would  need to hit the internet?
<thecaptain2000_> I mean I would need to have on my systems tow IPs, my static and my dynamic and be able to route out all calls that need to go out (ex www.yahoo.com) and be able to refer to my static IP addr for things like accessing my local postgres
<Joit> thecaptain2000_:  got a router where you can align a ip to a machin?
<Joit> ok, not what you want
<Joit> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=810776
<ed345676543> hi can someone help me with Kdenlive, how does one "select a clip" to apply an effect? I opened the clip but still get the message to "select a clip"??
<dmatt> hi, i would like to change QT graphics system to raster, but it always returns back to X11. I had raster after instalation but after (unsuccessfuly) testing OpenGl only X11 worked with desktop effects. I use fglrx. Any idea what might be $#@^ed?
<BluesKaj> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<thecaptain2000_> hi, I have a strange problem when Kubuntu boots and I am prompted with the login screen in KDE,  when i pout username and passwd, I see appearing a "konsole" screen for a sec, then the whole screen goes black and then I am back at the login propmpt (in KDE) the only way to have a functional system ais to ask KDE to do console login , login from text mode and then startx.  Any useful suggestion to repair what seems broken?
<tobiasBora> Bonjour !
<tobiasBora> Si il y a quelqu'un sous kubuntu, j'ai un petit problème avec le screensaver : lorsque je met un économisateur d'écran en open GL, je suis obligé de taper mon mot de passe à l'aveugle (lorsque je bouge la souris, je ne peux pas voir la fenêtre pour taper le mot de passe, sauf si je vais Ctrk+Alt+F1 puis Ctrl+Alt+F7...)
<tobiasBora> Ce n'est pas réellement dérangeant pour moi (je connais l'astuce), mais quand quelqu'un viens sur mon ordinateur il est perdu...
<tobiasBora> (et en plus je n'aime pas quand quelque chose ne fonctionne pas comme il devrait... ^^)
<tobiasBora> Vous avez une astuce pour régler ce problème ?
#kubuntu 2012-07-18
<c2tarun> I remember with ksnapshot we can take shot and directly imagebin them. I am not able to do them now. why so?
<c2tarun> I am not able to install any software from software center, I am getting this error. http://imagebin.org/221216
<Pirate-Tux> HELP ME PLEASE (opps caps)
<Pirate-Tux> How do i install new widgets...please?
<Pirate-Tux> ????? No ONe???
<lucifugo> hi everyone
<lucifugo> I need to install a print epson tm-u220a in my kubuntu and I cant
<livingdaylight> greetings
<livingdaylight> Q. when I apt-get update terminal shows me everything is uptodate. Yet, when I open the software Update Manager it shows me a bunch of updates??
<jussi> livingdaylight: apt-get update only updates the sources
<jussi> just checks whether there are updates or not
<jussi> livingdaylight: so, "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<livingdaylight> jussi: so, it doesn't update applications ?
<livingdaylight> jussi: apt-get upgrade - ok, I see
<jussi> livingdaylight: no, only updates the list of applications that can be updated
<livingdaylight> don't quite get that. How would the list of applications change?
<livingdaylight> anyway, i have to follow update with upgrade if I want to use the terminal - thank you.
<jussi> livingdaylight: its quite simple, apt-get update checks your list of applications and sees if there are any updates available. apt-get upgrade goes and fetches the things that apt-get update said is there.
<jussi> so, think of it like this, if you look out your window at your letterbox to see if the flag is up and there is mail, thats like apt-get update. if you go out to the letterbox and fetch the mail, thats like apt-get ugrade.
<livingdaylight> jussi: sure, I don't want to belabore it. I just wasn't quite seeing the distinction. And from what you say, update should have said that things were upgradable if I understood you right, but it didn't. Anyway...
<livingdaylight> jussi: did say: so, think of it like this, if you look out your window at your letterbox to see if the flag is up and there is mail, thats like apt-get update. if you go out to the letterbox and fetch the mail, thats like apt-get ugrade.
<livingdaylight> I like that image - I get it now :)
<livingdaylight> I'm enjoying the look and feel of kubuntu btw. Used to gnome but I may stay with this for a while.
<livingdaylight> system seems a little faster or responsive than when I was in Ubuntu. I don't know whether that's my imagination only.
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> How can change this ?
<PaulW2U> mah454: Change what?
<mah454> PaulW2U: logo or text (kubuntu)
<mah454> i want to make new distro
<bilgin> hi is it better to install kubuntu on ubuntu or install ubuntu on kubuntu(i will use both unity and kde)
<faglnar> I have an encrypted USBstick, but forgot the password. But also what it contains. Can I consider that: Something confidential but too infrequently used that I forgot about its existence is not important enough to gues  all my used Passwords in every combination until now?
<hectorbusinspect> high
<faglnar> an1 heer?
<faglnar> How can I have specific applications/windows unskinned? Like my default colors are Green on black and cyan on transparence. But in Libreoffice, where I actually want to see what will be on the paper that sucks.
 * mydogsnameisrudy is confused by what faglnar is asking
<faglnar> mydogsnameisrudy: Kwin has options for customizing the behaviour of specific windows
<faglnar> but there is actually none that makes it possible to turn off  a customized style
<mydogsnameisrudy> so it works on all windows at the same time?
<faglnar> mydogsnameisrudy: no it is window specific
<faglnar> but my default style is changed
<mydogsnameisrudy> hmmm ok never seen that ..
<faglnar> but i want to have only libreoffice not skinned
<faglnar> wait i am making a screenshot
<faglnar> but imgur fails
<faglnar> 3 imagehosters fail
<faglnar> this one not http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/256/officev.png/
<mydogsnameisrudy> so its like themed to the colors
<Riddell> faglnar: that's a kde setting, you could remove libreoffice-kde
<Riddell> or just set your theme back to something more typical
<faglnar> what else would that cause?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'morning mydogsnameisrudy
<faglnar> mornevening
<faglnar> Riddell: isnt there anything to just change the style to default only for libreoffice?
<BluesKaj> mydogsnameisrudy, cooler here , finally
<mydogsnameisrudy> oh so much nicer  today
<faglnar> Riddell: and libreoffice-kde package does also correct the file picker. the gtk file picker is really annoying alredy in firefox
<Riddell> faglnar: widget style is set globally for the user
<faglnar> uhm argh. I swear in an older or newer version was a setting to turn off styling in the window specific settings
<faglnar> gonna fire up my sabayon vm
<BluesKaj> make sure you have a fire extinguisher handy
<faglnar> Gah Sabayon looks so sexy but is too unstable to have it as main desktop
<faglnar> ^^
<faglnar> why is kde so dark theme incompatible?
<faglnar> http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=NZ&hl=en-GB&v=HRVoJnxjpFg
<jbwiv> guys, after two days or so on kubuntu 12.04, Xorg starts using a high amount of CPU and ram (1.2g res) and KDE as a whole just become sluggish. this is with desktop effects enabled and also disabled. any idea what might cause this?
<jds_> Hey I was wondering if there's a way to just skip or ignore something you typed in konsole. Like you typed something very long(like opening something from a deep directory) but later decides not to open it but don't want press the backspace button to delete all the characters you just typed . So I just want to just press a button and ignore or skip that line and move on.
<Riddell> jds_: control-c
<Riddell> is your friend
<jds_> let me try that
<jds_> great!
<jds_> thanks
<c2tarun> anyone have virtual box on his kubuntu?
<c2tarun> I want to transfer a setup from my home folder to win xp inside virtual box?
<InspectorCluseau> c2tarun, I have vbox ans transfer stuff using the folder option
<c2tarun> InspectorCluseau: how?
<InspectorCluseau> c2`you have to install the extras and setup the folder for transfers
<c2tarun> InspectorCluseau: oh... there is no other way of doing that? can I do it by USB drive?
<InspectorCluseau> no
<InspectorCluseau> well maybe
<InspectorCluseau> but I think you still need to install the extra options
<c2tarun> InspectorCluseau: thanks :) I'll search some more and try to install.
<c2tarun> InspectorCluseau: no other way,I have to install that iso, :(
<slestak_work> hey guys, I compiled vim from src on my 12.04 kubuntu netbook (to get qt-vim) and I am having trouble make a SAL launcher for it
<slestak_work> wait a minute, i see my issue.
<slestak_work> VAM was propmpting me for input, which my launcher could not handle
<Reindeernix> I don't get how to use shuffle function without making the songs organize themselves all weird
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<SIR_Taco> Any word on a solution to the Kwin segfault for 12.04 (other than down-grading)?
<TheLordOfTime> !privmsg | mihai
<ubottu> mihai: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mihai> does any one know how I can  reverse only the continuos sequences of atoms in a list in lisp?
<ctx144k_> im using kubuntu12.04 in "vmware 8.0.3" as guest.
<ctx144k_> when im playing videos in guest via kaffeine i get often black screen in videowindow (while changing tasks, eg firefox->kaffeine->desktop->kaffeine)
<ctx144k_> not only while changing, after changing too... so that i cant see the video
<BluesKaj> ctx
<BluesKaj> ctx144k_, use dragonplayer or vlc
<Avihay> I recall kaffein haveing some issues like black screen that you could fix by switching between kaffein's tabs
<BluesKaj> kaffeine is no longer default in kubuntu
<Avihay> dragonplayer still doesn't reach kaffein3's knees
<BluesKaj> i have no problem with dragonplayer ,it works well, but i use vlc mostly anyway
<TheLordOfTime> vlc++
<ctx144k_> dragonplayer shows only black window while playing - only showing the window while moving the video !
<Daskreech> ctx144k_: you mean if you deselect kaffiene and go with another window that does redraw calls?
<ctx144k_> Daskreech, - i dont understand - sorry my english is broken
<ctx144k_> when i start dragonplayer with video:  the video is playing but i see only a black window
<Daskreech> ctx144k_: When you are using kaffiene and switch to other windows kaffiene goes black
<ctx144k_> and when i move that dragon-player while klicking and holding on title
<ctx144k_> then i see ion dragon player my video cointent
<ctx144k_> yes
<ctx144k_> thats my problem in kaffeine
<ctx144k_> not always, but often
<ctx144k_> and after some klicking on kaffeine, or desktop i get my videocontent back
<Daskreech> ctx144k_: Hmm I just have to alt+tab and I get it back
<BluesKaj> ctx144k_, have you installed kubuntu-restricted-extras and ffmpeg ?
<ctx144k_> dont know - i installed only kaffeine, and it asked me after starting for installing new coidecs - i accepted
<BluesKaj> ctx144k_, open a terminal , sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras ffmpeg
<ctx144k_> it will replace other packages...
<ctx144k_> okay ill do ...
<ctx144k_> installing is running
<BluesKaj> ctx144k_, no need to tell us what it's doing
<BluesKaj> yet
<ctx144k_> other question - anyone knows where to define for resizing/moving window not in fullscreen? wanna see only the border while reszing/moving window
<ctx144k_> BluesKaj, sorry too late - its already running :)
<ctx144k_> no problem when soimething goes wrong its a playing system in vmware
<BluesKaj> already installed ?
<ctx144k_> yes now
<ctx144k_> i stopped kaffeine before
<ctx144k_> and stared kaffeine again now
<ctx144k_> but same problem
<ctx144k_> sometiomes kaffeine shows only a black window while changing tasks
<BluesKaj> ctx144k_, why kaffeine ? it's old ...been replaced by dragonplayer
<ctx144k_> dreagon player is to small ... i dont like
<ctx144k_> and it has bigger problems then kaffeine
<ctx144k_> moment ill show a picture
<BluesKaj> ctx144k_, VMware is the problem IMO
<ctx144k_> http://img227.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=642328329_Foto_122_209lo.JPG
<ctx144k_> thats while playing in dragon playing after changing tasks, and resizing window
<BluesKaj> well , dunno how else to help except , install kubuntu on it's own partition ...virtuals don't replace the real thing. That's all i can do.
<ctx144k_> okay... it seems to be a special kubuntu12.04 problem - i tested some weeks ago debian - there i havent this kind of problems :-(
<ctx144k_> okay thx for helping !
<BluesKaj> I have 12.04 and don't have that problem , I even run 12.10 with no problems ...it could be your graphics card too , have you installed the correct drivers for it ?
<BluesKaj> ctx144k_,^
<ctx144k_> i ranned vmware out of box - ki remeber that xorg have drivers for vmware grafik cards
<ctx144k_> okay no problem - ill try later on real mashine
<ctx144k_> hope with nvida grafik device its running better :)
<BluesKaj> ctx144k_, open the kmenu>applications>system>addtional drivers ..check for recommended drivers if that option pops up
<ctx144k_> i diod already, theres nothing found
<BluesKaj> you have nvidia graphics , then it should be there
<BluesKaj> ctx144k_, in the terminal ,  sudo lshw -C video , that will tell us which graphics card you have
<ctx144k_> product: SVGA II Adapter; vendor: VMware; configuration: vmwgfx latency=64;
<ctx144k_> i think the problem is the vmwgfx driver in combination with vmware8 and kde-system
<ctx144k_> cause the problem seems only be on all "video-window"  (vlc, dragonplayer, kaffeine)
<ctx144k_> oh holy shitt... - it seems to be a KDE/QT problem...
<ctx144k_> i installed totem - no problems !
<BluesKaj> yeah , some gtk stuff runs better i guess
<ctx144k_> i hate that !
<ctx144k_> some stuff is running better on gtk, some better on kde/qt.... - thios version that version, next version something other....
<BluesKaj> ctx144k_, like I said it's virtual , can't expect perfection from that
<ctx144k_> and what is, when i wanna ran linux on virtual systems?
<ctx144k_> "run"
<ctx144k_> okay... i know how to fix that now... thnx for helping ...
<BluesKaj> yes , vitruals can't be expected to be the same as the real OS , especially multiimedia
<BluesKaj> anyway , have to go
<dougl> kubuntu stable enuff but no effects on my nvidia card with my 12.04 install
#kubuntu 2012-07-19
 * chalcedony smiles
<chalcedony> if you ask something, someone might answer
<qbit9433> what is the channel where the freenode ops hang out?
<c_smith> Hi, I'm having issues with the Facebook Plasma Widget, it dosn't stay functional after logging out once. as in it becomes a blank widget after logging out once.
<c_smith> is there anything I can try?
<c_smith> does anyone have a clue as to the Facebook widget issue?
<phoenix_firebrd> I am having a problem with kwin, the windows are displayed tiled and i am getting a error notification "Layout changed to columns"
<phoenix_firebrd> going to restart , brb
<aetoxx> How am I supposed to setup sound such that it always works?
<aetoxx> In particular, gksudo -u anotheruser mplayer /tmp/foo.mp3 does not work whereas mplayer /tmp/foo.mp3 does.
<coder2> Hello. Please help me with oversized system tray. It is growing and growing
<daniel___> Have you tried right-click the desktop or on the Cashew and locking widgets?
<daniel___> A little more detail on what you mean by growing would help too. Which version of KDE are you using?
<Thomas____> hey
<Thomas____> anyone mind helping with a graphics driver issue
<Thomas____> hello?
<daniel___> Nvidia, Nvidia Optimus or Radeon?
<Thomas____> well my nvidia worked but got damaged so im trying to use the ati thats intergrated into my motherboard but when i try to install the drivers says its not supported on this verison, running 12.04 kubuntu its ati radeon 200g series
<Thomas____> the nvidia drivers are already gone did a fresh install
<Thomas____> i installed the newer catalyst controll center but it cant identify my card lspci shows it
<daniel___> Sorry man, can't help. I use Nvidia exclusively (amazing linux support even if binary.) You should probably try the Open Source drivers, they are really good and basically on par on older hardware. Have you unplugged the nvidia card? Also you should probably try the Catalyst legacy driver if you must use propriety. Try legacy and then apt-get purge the current drivers.
<Thomas____> yeah the nvidias out before i took it out it wasnt showing on lspci anymore, tried using the additanly drivers thing but it doesnt find any drivers
<daniel___> Jockey is a pin in the ass, almost never works to be honest. Just use muon, purge the current (not uninstall) the current drivers, and then install the legacy driver. Else try the OSS one,. Apart from that you might have better luck asking again later. I'm  have very little experience with catalyst.
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> I install qtcreator for make console application
<mah454> I receive this message after run application :
<mah454> Cannot connect creator comm socket /tmp/qt_temp.fJ7585/stub-socket: No such file or directory
<mah454> How can fix this ?
<mah454> I use KDE 4.8.2
<daniel___> Try running with xterm or konsole. xterm almost never fails a person. I know there was a bug to do with gnome terminal and a few others: https://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/browse/QTCREATORBUG-1633
<mah454> daniel___: I set konsole -e
<mah454> not work
<mah454> !
<daniel___> and xterm?
<mah454> i have not xterm
<daniel___> Then get it and see if it works: sudo apt-get install xterm
<brejoc> hi @all
<aetoxx> Can I run KDE without pulseaudio?
<livingdaylight> greetings
<livingdaylight> what is the difference between the cd and dvd dl versions of Kubuntu?
<livingdaylight> My Acer laptop has only 3gb or ram; hence I figure there would be no added value installing the 64-bit version. Also, could someone advise or know of whether kubuntu has been known to run well on Acer Aspire Timeline X machine?
<livingdaylight> I fear that linux distros don't always run optimally on laptops. Ubuntu kinda killed my previous Lenovo due to overheating I'm sure. I know I tried Ubuntu a while back on this laptop and it ran quite hot and I reverted to windows where it never heated up much at all.
<ikonia> livingdaylight: the only difference is the packages on the media
<ikonia> livingdaylight: nothing else is different
<ikonia> livingdaylight: the DVD has more packages available so you can install them post install without needing to use the internet to download
<livingdaylight> ikonia, but the dvd doesn't install more apps by default? Only make them available in case of no internet, is that what you're saying?
<ikonia> livingdaylight: makes them available for install post install
<ikonia> livingdaylight: the actual install routine installs nothing different, exact same install as the CD
<livingdaylight> right, so as internet is not an issue, I'll just go with cd then - thanks.
<ikonia> no problem
<livingdaylight> my only concern remains how it will run on a laptop. Agues, I'll find out.
<livingdaylight> that cd dled in like 2 minutes lol
<livingdaylight> FAST!
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<mydogsnameisrudy> having a few problems with thunderbird seems to lock out the upper menu buttons , im running email and calander  after some time the upper menu will not highlight but the email and cal still work
<BluesKaj> mydogsnameisrudy, do you mean the tabs and the menubar?
<mydogsnameisrudy> yep
<mydogsnameisrudy> i can switch from email to calander but not the upper  menu
<BluesKaj> my calendar opens in a tab , like an email, there's also a calendar side panel that can remain open or closed
<BluesKaj> mydogsnameisrudy, which thunderbird version ? I'm using 14.0
<mydogsnameisrudy> hmm cant check it ;) ill restart it
<BluesKaj> look in help
<mydogsnameisrudy> 13.0.1     ya thats the menu i cant get to , but restart brings it back
<mydogsnameisrudy> now its working again
<BluesKaj> of course I'm on 12.10 ...seems some apps are improved over their 12.04 versions
<mydogsnameisrudy> im still 11.10
<mydogsnameisrudy> on this laptop
<BluesKaj> still gotta fix the hinges on our laptop , got it connected to the other monitor ..put 12.04 on it and it's running fine
<mydogsnameisrudy> there is not irc support for thunderbird ;(
<BluesKaj> hmm, don't see a linux thunderbird chat
<mydogsnameisrudy> oh i can upgrade this to 14
<mydogsnameisrudy> ok now thunderbird is upgraded ill try this a bit and see how this works
<MySystem> hello
<mydogsnameisrudy> hello MySystem
<MySystem> i have a question
<MySystem> iam owner of a very cheap display (its a half hd tv) and the vendor or producer was a bit stupid or so and the EDID data has errors, to discripe these die recommend resolution in EDID is 1280x768 (16:9) and the aspected ratio value is 16:9. how do i know that this is wrong the pixel value in the EDID is 16:10, the centimeter ratio says 16:10 and the recommend resolution is out of range
<MySystem> to the question how do i get my default resolution 1680x1050(16:19) working it is not listed in my kubuntu12.04 build in config and also not in the newest amd radeon hd3xxx propritär driver
<FloodBotK1> MySystem: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MySystem> oh sry a bit to late
<MySystem> but i hope it isnt too much to flood the channel
<MySystem> only need some time to translate in english
<MySystem> oh this was the bot then it was too much
<MySystem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1099984/ same text on pastebin
<BluesKaj> MySystem, kind of connection to the monitor , digital /dvi/hdmi or vga ?
<MySystem> oh sry graphic dvi monitor hdmi default adapter link kabel(for info the same problem was with graphic amd hd5xxx and link full hdmi
<MySystem> full hdmi i mean on both sides hdmi connecztion
<BluesKaj> ok , which graphics card ?, in the terminal , sudo lshw -C video
<BluesKaj> MySystem, ^
<MySystem> sry my wife came home had to carry the food
<MySystem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1099996/
<Rosbuntu> im using kubuntu 12.02
<Rosbuntu> :D
<BluesKaj> MySystem, this is what i found , http://linux.stairwaytoheaven.net/2009/12/linux-and-ati-radeon-3870x2.html
<MySystem> is the use of xorg.conf not outdatet i heared xorg.conf is not used from kubuntu12.04 or exact the value will be overwritten from something of kde
<livingdaylight_> hia
<livingdaylight_> I removed the window, what is it called, on the Desktop where Desktop icons are kept. How can I put it back, please?
<MySystem> i use a miniprogramm or widget dont know english word called folder view or so in english and point the folder to /home/[username]/Desktop or whats the english name
<MySystem> but dont know if this is what you mean
<MySystem> oh hi first
<livingdaylight_> it comes on kubuntu by default
<livingdaylight_> but at the time I had nothing in it and it said empty which was annoying, so I removed it
<MySystem> then click on proberties and set the folder on which i said i think we are talking about the same widget
<MySystem> proberties->firsttab(place i think in english) ->view place-> dropdown select desktop or however your desktop folder is named like
<MySystem> and then ok
<livingdaylight_> properties from what/where?
<MySystem> for me there is a little widget toolbar directly at the side of the window that says empty
<MySystem> in the toolbar are buttonbs to move change size refresh and proberties it is possible that sthis toolbar is not available when widgets are loked on the desktop
<livingdaylight_> my Desktop is empty because I removed all widgets from desktop
<MySystem> ah so this happens
<MySystem> so you have the window which says emtpy ?
<BluesKaj> MySystem, sorry I had to reboot into my other hdd...were you able to fix your resolution ?
<MySystem> dont know must reboot x first
<MySystem> but first i try to help here
<MySystem> thx for help if you are back yyou can say then i can say if it helps
<livingdaylight_> BluesKaj: hi, do you know what I'm referring to?
<BluesKaj> MySystem, your graphics card is a difficult one to find drivers
<MySystem> my drivers work my games dont have perfomace problems
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight_, not really ..removing all widgets , why?
<MySystem> got it from amd hp and only needed to remove the ugly watermark
<MySystem> its the monitor which makes the problems
<livingdaylight_> BluesKaj: by default kubuntu has a little plasma screen after a fresh install, right?
<BluesKaj> MySystem, you said you had resolution troubles
<MySystem> yes the right resolution is not listet because of the wrong EDID from monitor/tv
<BluesKaj> the desktop plasma screen with otions , semi transparent thing , yeah
<BluesKaj> options
<MySystem> i also tried playing with EDID overwrite from amd driver settings but without succes the wished resolution will not appier
<livingdaylight_> BluesKaj: after installing kubuntu on my laptop i removed it because it kept saying that it was empty - that's annoying. I can see it is empty without it telling me. I would have been happy to keep it, should it become useful the minute i install something and it wants to leave an icon on the desktop in which case that comes handy, but with it shouting at me 'empty' i removed it. I now installed something and
<livingdaylight_> don't have it on desktop and wondering how to put that plasma thingy back
<livingdaylight_> BluesKaj: cool, options where?
<BluesKaj> what about using an xorg.conf file with EDID settings , MySystem , or is that even possible ?
<MySystem> it is possible to write own EDID in xorg.conf ??? dont know that and doesnt find something on xorg wiki
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight_, sorry, dunno , never used it after removing ...don't feel the nedd for it , instaed of desktop icons Iuse quicklaunch in the panel
<BluesKaj> I use quicklaunchers , actually
<MySystem> living try dolphin adress /home/username/desktop there can be the files you are searching for
<MySystem> blues can you confirm that i can write own EDIDs in xorg.conf but if i go for a google
<MySystem> and find good values
<livingdaylight_> BluesKaj: I normally keep my Desktop as clear as possible too. but I have a couple .jnlp files that once java-webstart launches them creates desktop icons for and are useful for launching from Desktop otherwise one has to fetch them in their respective folders each time to launch them with webstart each time
<BluesKaj> i found a "show desktop " widget , dunno if that's it , livingdaylight_
<MySystem> i thinbk blues you pushed me in the right direction found a value "Option "IgnoreEDID" "1"" and will try imidiently
<livingdaylight_> BluesKaj: that I have in the panel already. small blue rectangular icon, is it? It minimizes all applications/windows and reveals the desktop at a click. So, that is different
<MySystem> lots of thx blueskaj if iam not back in 10 min i have to fix a blank screen but this is np going to reboot with this option
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight_, yeah , that's the one ...ok
<livingdaylight_> BluesKaj: I went through the widgets list and none of the widgets jump out as being the transparent plasma thingy
<livingdaylight_> weird
<BluesKaj> what about searching in get "new widgets "
<livingdaylight_> BluesKaj: thanks. I'll keep looking
<livingdaylight_> Another thing. Installed guake but it puts me in home /Documents by default rather than just home. Never had that happen to me with guake before.
<BluesKaj> hmm, had a freeze , first time I've seen that on 12.10 , but there was a large upgrade today with plasma libs etc
<livingdaylight_> BluesKaj: you're on 12.10 already? How is it?
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight_, quite good actually , much better than my experience with 12.04 alphas
<livingdaylight_> cool
<BluesKaj> the libreoffice upgrades is being held back atm , altho LO still works
<livingdaylight_> I've installed kubuntu on Acer Aspire Timeline X after windows got affected by virus. My reticence installing *buntu before was due in part with having tried it before, longtime ago, and machine really heating up. I think I killed my previous lenove over a couple years running Ubuntu on it that used to get red-hot. But so far this machine hasn't heated up too much yet.
<livingdaylight_> I don't know what sensors are responsible for keeping in touch with the temperature and maintaining homeostasis as it were.
<c2tarun> anyone sharing internet b/w two machines using wifi??
<livingdaylight_> I've always been happy to run my desktops on Linux over the years but more nervous with laptops where they seem more designed as it were for windows
<BluesKaj> I have an old acer extensa , and it runs cool on 12.04 ...there are problems with the power settings in ubuntu from what I've seen in the chat
<livingdaylight_> c2tarun: two laptops sharing over a wireless network here, yes.
<c2tarun> livingdaylight_: are you also sharing internet b/w them? I mean not using wifi router. Is it like your one machine have internet and second is using that?
<livingdaylight_> BluesKaj: indeed that seems to be issue often with laptops + Linux-distros. Getting all the function keys to work and power management
<BluesKaj> c2tarun, we had 4 laptops running here a few yrs back , on one reouter
<livingdaylight_> c2tarun: sorry, I don't think I follow. I think the answer would have to be no.
<c2tarun> I exactly want to do as mentioned in the document. but i am not able to follow whaat is written there. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless
<c2tarun> is there any networking related channel for ubuntu/kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> c2tarun, try ##networking
<c2tarun> BluesKaj: thanks
<BluesKaj> I see references to IP tables so there's linux stuff being discussed there
<livingdaylight_> BluesKaj: ok, resolved
<livingdaylight_> Its called "Folder View"
<BluesKaj> ok , right
<livingdaylight_> the easiest way to get it back is to open the file manager (dolphin), locate the desktop folder in your home dir, then drag it to the desktop
<livingdaylight_> choose "Folder View" when prompted and voila'
<livingdaylight_> if anyone else ever needs to know ;)
<BluesKaj> the folderview never works right from the panel here , tried to set it "always on top" but a lot of the folders are hidden under the panel and there's no scrollbar
<BluesKaj> so i settled for a dolphin launcher in the panel
<livingdaylight_> how to we show hhidden files in Dolphin, please? in Nautilus it is simply ctrl. + 'h'
<livingdaylight_> alt + ok
<MySystem> do anybody know if there is an log of xorg.conf use in kubuntu12.04
<BluesKaj> alt+ what ?
<BluesKaj> MySystem,  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MySystem> not the config itself i search the log from starting and interpreting xorg.conf
<dougl> recently installed 12.04 then upgraded kernel to 3.4 (I think with a dpkg command) and it broke my X/nvidia config and now I am booting to working X environment from grub but I dont have any desktop effects (wobbly windows and rotating cube) - google yield little for my specifics... any suggestions?
<BluesKaj>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log , MySystem
<MySystem> thx
<BluesKaj> dougl, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<BluesKaj> \need to know which driver is in use , dougl
<dougl> BluesKaj, thanks - there is a bit of output... http://pastebin.com/qzDSZr9v
<dougl> can you see the pastebin for output?
<livingdaylight_> BluesKaj: alt+.
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight_, right , I'd forgotten , thanks
<BluesKaj> yes dougl you have the 295 driver , and which nvidia card ?
<dougl> BluesKaj, 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 220] (rev a2)
<BluesKaj> dougl, dougl is the nvidia-current driver installed , alt+f2 . jockey , choose the recommended driver , think it's the 302 for your card
<dougl> thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> dougl, thank me if it works for you :)
<BluesKaj> you will need to reboot
<BluesKaj> if it installs the newer driver
<dougl> err... lol - not sure whats up with my machine but Alt+f2 I was expecting a tty login screen but nothing happened... I wonder why my kubuntu does not work like anyone elses BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> dougl, right click on the desktop , type jockey
<BluesKaj> in the run command , dougl
<dougl> BluesKaj, that brings up the additional drivers dialogue box right?
<BluesKaj> yes
<dougl> BluesKaj, ok I am installing the recommended drivers and going to reboot - right?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> activate them to install
<dougl> BluesKaj, thanks for your help - gonna give it a reboot now and see what happens
<dougl> BluesKaj, no effect on effects - :)
<BluesKaj> dougl, ??
<dougl> BluesKaj, activated recommended drivers and rebooted and still have no desktop cube or wobbly windows effects :(
<BluesKaj> dougl, do you receive any notification that the effects aren't available when you try to set them ?
<dougl> BluesKaj, yes a little popup that lists a few more than half a dozen effects that cannot be started - ??
<BluesKaj> dougl, perhaps an update and upgrade are in order
<dougl> BluesKaj, will try anything once - I guess and update since I am already at 12.04 right?
<BluesKaj> dougl, you really should update/upgrade/distupgrade , once/week or so.
<BluesKaj> dougl, updating and upgrading just means the packages are updated to the latest stable developments
<dougl> BluesKaj, I was just going thru muon update manager and checking for updates and installing them at suggested frequency - is that the same or is there a more comprehensive command line to use?
<BluesKaj> dougl, muon is ok for upgrades yes , but I like to distupgrade periodically as well , and i'm so used to the cli that I'm not sure whether muon uses that option
<BluesKaj> I use package mangers for referencing packages etc
<BluesKaj> the cli to install them
<BluesKaj> or remove
<dougl> BluesKaj, ah - gotcha
 * dougl is googling distupgrade kubuntu
<BluesKaj> actually dist-upgrade
<dougl> BluesKaj, k - thanks
<dougl> dist-upgrade: command not found
<livingdaylight_> ubuntu offers to install skype via software centre after dl from their homepage. I notice kubuntu doesn't. So, have to install the package old-school style
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<livingdaylight_> can someone remind me please? sudo dpkg -i application.deb ?
<dougl> BluesKaj, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
 * dougl appreciates BluesKaj's help
<BluesKaj> dougl, then you're up to dtae
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight_, sudo dpkg -i nameofapplication , you can use it instead of apt-get if you wish
<dougl> but there is a command not found when I dist-upgrade
<livingdaylight_> BluesKaj: thanks for confirming that
<BluesKaj> dougl, you need to use , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> dist-upgrade is a command linked to apt-get , just like install, remove, update etc
<dougl> BluesKaj, that is what I did and got the output = 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded ie nothing installed
<dougl> Unable to locate package dist-upgrade
<dougl> when I sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> no,  install calls for a package argument not another upgrade
<dougl> ?
<dougl> ah...
<dougl> ok
<dougl> got it
<BluesKaj> dougl, so the command is: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ...that command upgrades the kde packages etc
<dougl> dist-upgrade instead of install... sorry
<dougl> right
<dougl> thanks
<BluesKaj> noneed to be sorry :)
<dougl> lol
<BluesKaj> !apt-get | dougl
<ubottu> dougl: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<dougl> just feel your frustration with me - or so I think :)
<Husar> Hi, im looking for tools that will backup all my system, and allow me after to restole system, settings, data. Hm?
<BluesKaj> dougl, not at all , I'm happy to help a fellow canuck linux user , there aren't that many around
 * dougl always enjoys/learns while chatting with BluesKaj 
<dougl> Many thanks :)
<BluesKaj> ok , dougl run,  apt-cache policy nvidia-current
<dougl> BluesKaj, still 295.04.... sec for pastebin
<BluesKaj> dougl, that's fine
<dougl> ok
<BluesKaj> I guess , the recommended driver isn't so wonderful after all
<dougl> lol
<BluesKaj> dougl, do you have a post install driver listed in jockey , it may be called experimental
<dougl> BluesKaj, I believe so = checking
<dougl> yes I do
<BluesKaj> ok , let's try that one , is it the 302.17 .if it displays a number ?
<dougl> BluesKaj, it had no number but am installing now
<BluesKaj> ok . it might work for you
<BluesKaj> local news is on ...wife wants to watch it ...I'm using this tv as my monitor atm ...bbiab
<livingdaylight_> not very impressed with dragon player for video. Crashed first time and not many options. Is there another player people in kde land generally go for ? like vlc I suppose
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight_,  I use VLC
<livingdaylight_> cool BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> ok dougl , back ..how's new driver ?
<dougl> BluesKaj, same = no effects and that nvidia-current/cache command reported 295.40 still too - thanks for askin :)
<BluesKaj> dougl, are you using the activate button in jockey on the driver?
<dougl> BluesKaj, yes
<Reindeernix> I installed plasma active but t doesn't appear in the kdm session list and plasma active crashes when I use startactive
<BluesKaj> odd , jocket should remove the present driver and install the chosen one , this doesn't make sense
<BluesKaj> err jockey
<dougl> I am contemplating just installing 12.04 again but that seems alot like a windows/MS solution not linux - lol
<Reindeernix> ust switch completely to kubuntu x) lol
<Reindeernix> just* hmm my keybard is weird again O.o
<dougl> Reindeernix, I switched to ubuntu at 10.10... switched to linux at redhat 5.2
<ed234567654> hi, does anyone know any good program that can record desktop session as a video file, screen capture in other words, google search comes with results from 2010, several "recomened" programs I tried did not even run on my system (latest kubuntu, 64bit) any help is appreciated
<dougl> lol - cant go wrong with linux = comes with a money back guarantee
<Reindeernix> oh i just seemed like you used windows :)
<Reindeernix> hehe
<BluesKaj> dougl, , no there's another method but it means dropping to a TTY , stopping kdm , removing the nvidia-current driver , then installing the 302.17   , we need the exact name for it and it will probly nedd to be downloaded from the nvidia site
<dougl> I do - for a sound server and printer server
<livingdaylight_> Hia
<BluesKaj> ed234567654, "record my desktop", I think
<dougl> BluesKaj, old school = that is cool... if you have the patience I have the time.
<ed234567654> no didnt work, I think I got wrong architecture error
<livingdaylight_> I'm getting this error on startup. I have no idea what or why: Personal Contacts: Directory '/home/caveman/.local/share/contacts/' does not exists Someonen know how to resolve this, please? :s
<BluesKaj> dougl, look in muon for nvidia , check for the 302.17 driver
<BluesKaj> caveman?
<livingdaylight_> BluesKaj: my username :)
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight_, right , i should have guessed ...are you running kmail ?
<livingdaylight_> BluesKaj: no
<BluesKaj> any PIMs?
<livingdaylight_> PIMs ?
<BluesKaj> like kontact etc
<livingdaylight_> no no
<BluesKaj> so akonadi is disabled ?
<livingdaylight_> I don't know what akonadi is
<livingdaylight_> not aware of having launched it
<livingdaylight_> I don't use any of that old school email client etc
<livingdaylight_> just gmail
<BluesKaj> it's a database server for PIM , that's installed by default , for ppl who use kubuntu on the job
<livingdaylight_> can I remove it?
<dougl> BluesKaj, not in muon.. got it from the site gonna kill kdm and install from tty and restart kdm and see where I am... talk to you in a sec
<livingdaylight_> I certainly don't want that error hanging over me every time
<BluesKaj> open the kmenu and type akon in the searchbox
<livingdaylight_> BluesKaj: ok that gives a bunch of options
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight_, then open the akonadi server , and make sure it's turned off
<livingdaylight_> BluesKaj: ok
<livingdaylight_> i clicked on stop and it says its not running
<BluesKaj> ok , now open system settings , look for desktop search , if you don't intend to that feature then turn nepomuk off as well
<BluesKaj> use
<livingdaylight_> BluesKaj: ok, I've disabled nepomuk
<livingdaylight_> brb, reboot
<dougl> BluesKaj, installed NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-302.17.run from shell and restarted computer... funny thing the install script reported that it was already installed but went thru the motions anyway and let the script config my x too... how do I check what ver x is using
<dougl> nvidia-setting report 302.17
<dougl> reports
<dougl> but still no effects
<BluesKaj> dougl, you have to go in a set the effects again
<livingdaylight_> BluesKaj: hi, unfortunately, still getting that message
<BluesKaj> dougl, in the terminal ,  glxinfo | grep OpenGL , it may ask you to install mesa-utils
<BluesKaj> dougl, did you drop to the TTY , sudo service kdm stop , remove nvidia-current then install the 302 driver , sudo nvidia-xconfig , then startx ?
<livingdaylight_> a couple other bugs: Notification says there are upgrades available, but there really aren't. Another slightly more annoying niggle is guake which appears to land me in home/documents by default when clearly HOME is homebase from which a termimal starts
<livingdaylight_> they're minor but gnaw at my confidence in the system as I don't know why all these little things are 'off' when its nice to have everything as it should be.
<BluesKaj> yeah livingdaylight_upgrade notication is a bug , that's why i turn it off in muon
<dougl> BluesKaj> dougl, did you drop to the TTY , sudo service kdm stop , remove nvidia-current then install the 302 driver , sudo nvidia-xconfig , then startx ? yes :)
<livingdaylight_> BluesKaj: oh, please tell me how?
<livingdaylight_> i'm in muon now reinstalling guake. Hopefully, that will fix it
<BluesKaj> I usually update/upgrade everyday so I don't bother with muon much
<livingdaylight_> so, how do you disable notification icon?
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight_, oh c'mon do i have to hold your hand :) open muon and look around
<dougla> BluesKaj, booting kubunut 12.04 install disk now - clean install? lol
<BluesKaj> dougla, dunno if that will , altho the default nouveau driver might work for you . without installing the nvidia-current
<dougla> BluesKaj, yeah worked out of the box for me? I only switched to nviidia drivers cuz of a system hanging/crashing issue.
<BluesKaj> I suggest you try the nouveau, hang on , think I have a procedure for that
<BluesKaj> dougla, what does open string list , glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<dougla> 302.17
<BluesKaj> then the dtiver is in use
<dougla> grub is all messed up on that install too? just a bunk box now
<BluesKaj> what composting type and Qtgraphics sytem , do you have in desktop effects>advanced ?
<dougla> dunno anymore - am reinstalling.
<BluesKaj> too bad , I think thathose settings might have been wrong
<dougla> k - have not done partition yet? will cancel and go check
<dougla> how long should it take to check disk for defects - this is rediculous
<livingdaylight_> too many niggle bugs and things not working for me with kubuntu on this machine. Shame, I always come to kubuntu to give it another go, like it, but something lets me down
<livingdaylight_> some jnlp's are not playing properly, although they work in Ubuntu, so, strange...
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight_, have you installed kubuntu-restricted-extras , and kubuntu-restricted-addons
<livingdaylight_> restricted extras yes, wasn't aware of restricted addons
<BluesKaj> dougla, still defect checking ?
<dougla> yes
<dougla> started new disk? now it is listing the deb files as it it checking so I guess it is working
<dougla> but seriously I think I downloaded it faster than it is checking
<dougl> BluesKaj, k - am at old install now
<dougl> BluesKaj, changed from xrender to opengl and now my effects work - thanks :)
<BluesKaj> dougl, np :)
<dougl> I wish I could clean up grub tho... dont even get the menu and left shift is hit and miss
<BluesKaj> dougl, sudo update-grub
<dougl> BluesKaj, thanks - found all the linux kernels but that is the problem it is booting 3.4 kernel and I want to get rid of that one and do /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-26-generic
<dougl> I made a mistake of installing a kernel via dpkg and it kinda borked my system
<dougl> I did this "sudo dpkg -i linux*.deb" where the files are and now I want to undo it - is that possible?
<BluesKaj> dougl, install kde-config-grub2 , then in startup and shutdown you'll have grub gui with all kinds of option , kernel removal incluses , but why regress to an older kernel , it can be dangerous
<BluesKaj> dougl, sudo dpkg -i linux*.deb , I'm not familiar with that command , where did you get that from ?
<dougl> BluesKaj, LOL copied and pasted from the site where I dl the deb files - 3 of them
<BluesKaj> somebody's ppas ?
<dougl> I did install kde-config-grub2 and configured but did not seem to take effect... yes someone I forget where tho
<dougl> cant seem to find it in my history either
<dougl> browser history
<BluesKaj> system settings >startup and shutdown , you may need to close system settings and reopen it
<dougl> BluesKaj, thanks - gonna check now - brb
<dougl> like a charm - thank BluesKaj appreciate all your time and effort :)
<dougl> still do not get  a grub menu but after removing the 3.4 kernel stuff 3.2.26 is the default which is what I wanted to select with the menu.
<BluesKaj> dougl, np , glad to help :) We need more kubuntu users with your patience and resolve.
<dougl> yeah - not too sure why there is not more kubuntu activity... I was surprised...
<dougl> I thot is was the install ie I had to text install my kubuntu 12.04... I have had easier root canals :)
<BluesKaj> dougl, well , unity problems are sending more and more ppl to kde/kubuntu ...the desktop splintering there is our benefit
<dougl> KDE very pretty - Unity - Ugh!
<BluesKaj> yup
<dougl> todays machines can handle KDE... it is the flagship of my desk - between an XP machine and an OSX box.
<BluesKaj> since I've been on kubuntu the nick population here averages over 100 more than it used to before unity
<dougl> too funny.
<BluesKaj> my other pc mobo died , unfortunately I don't think it' worth restoring, but wife has her own windows7 pc , and we have a laptop which I think I may dual boot ... had trouble hotel networks wifi with just kubuntu
<BluesKaj> when we travel , so windows may have to be put on it
<dougl> yeah I keep kubuntu and windows on notebook just for hotels/netflix
<BluesKaj> yeah,it's a necessary option
<dougl> yeah and it is not as bad anymore I don't think... not sure if MS is getting better or my expectations have dropped (I do more on the Linux and OSX than Windows)
<dougl> I was self absorbed what was livingdaylight having issues with?
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight_, did addons help ?
 * dougl reading buffer - had same issue with contacts...
<livingdaylight_> couldn't find addons btw, BluesKaj  but had the kubuntu-restriced installed. But the problem doesn't lie there.
<livingdaylight_> BluesKaj: I need to run OANDAs fxtrade platform which requires java. I did install oracle's java7 but still getting issues running their jnlp file
<livingdaylight_> BluesKaj: https://fxtrade.oanda.com/community/forex-forum/topic/17006161/?page=2#post-5383293
<dougl> livingdaylight, why not just 'touch' the file to create it and be done with the error?
<livingdaylight_> BluesKaj: seems I'm not the only one, although, OANDA seem to think it should work with openjdk even. but if it doesn't with oracle doubt it will with openjdk
<livingdaylight_> BluesKaj: funnily enough it just about works in Ubuntu  (on my Desktop) so, it seems its very temperamental
<livingdaylight_> dougl: what file you referring to?
<BluesKaj> well now , seems to me the ub7untu guys were talking about open jdk works well vs oracles' version
<dougl> livingdaylight, lol - the contacts file the message was refering to... maybe I misunderstood?
<livingdaylight_> maybe I should purge oracle and give openjdk a whirl
<livingdaylight_> dougl: oh, that was another issue. Disabling notification helper seems to have taken care of it. At least it didn't pop up on last reboot.
<dougl> ok - I have or have had that issue not sure if I still do
<livingdaylight_> BluesKaj: having said that on Ubuntu its with Oracles version that I got it working, so it does work with Oracle. Hence I was trying to reproduce the success with kubuntu onlaptop
<livingdaylight_> I'm thinking it could be a kde vs gnome thing somehow?
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight_, well , I'm not an "active" java user , I just make sure i have the correct version , normally the default
<livingdaylight_> BluesKaj: yea, unfortunately, I am. Need real-world applications to work in Ubuntu, otherwise I'd use something like gnewsense or that other libre-distro trisquel
<BluesKaj> yes , kde vs gnome may be a factor
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight_, I know it is in many areas like  multimedia
<livingdaylight_> may give chakra a quick whirl just to prove that its kde. Would be a shame because kde seems to suit the laptop better than gnome. Been running kubuntu all day here and laptop is cool, compared to when I was running Ubuntu and fan was constantly on and system baking
<BluesKaj> chakra is ok , kinda boring for the likes of me , very stable \
<livingdaylight_> you like unstable?
<livingdaylight_> I like things to just work and to be stable - don't like bugs in my os coz i'm not a developer, guess, you are?
<BluesKaj> I have 12.04 on another drive , running 12.10 on this one , and I like to see changes, developments , evolution etc etc .
<livingdaylight_> I do too, but want it both ways, coz I don't enjoy the problems, lol
<BluesKaj> i learn more when I'm challenged , like most ppl ...and I'm retired so it's kind of my hobby beside music
<livingdaylight_> but wouldn't a rolling distro be the most cutting edge. Not having to wait for 6 monyths for the next release
<BluesKaj> besides
<BluesKaj> rolling distros don't have signposts or landmarks , refernce points etc , which I prefer
<livingdaylight_> gotcha
<BluesKaj> I had a couple of desktop feezes and glitches after a large upgrade this morning , had some broken depends , but the missing libs came doen the pipe a few hrs later, now all seems stable agian
<IdleOne> Could someone please tell me how I get kopete to stop loading on boot. I can't find the setting anywhere?
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, yeah i had that for a while , think it just stopped after an update/upgrade or did I remove it ..don't recall exactly
<dougl> IdleOne, you checked under system settings startup/shutdown?
<MySystem> blueskaj thx for the tip with the xorg.conf and there log i think with that i can fix it but for today i give up some of the edid overwrites seems to work some not but the manual mode add seems to work with a few changes i think atm i get
<MySystem> [    32.130] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1680x1050" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
<MySystem> think the right overwrite edid isnt aktive or the values a gatherd from the log arent right
<IdleOne> dougl: I have, it isn't in the start up items
<dougl> and in kopete options is too obvious I guess?
<dougl> not sure dont use kopete
<IdleOne> I have looked and didn't see it there either. I might have missed it but not sure how I would
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, do you use kopete ? I have to ask :)
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: I don't
<IdleOne> this is why it bugs me so much lol
<BluesKaj> just remove it
<IdleOne> that would be too simple
<IdleOne> but I think I will
<MySystem> have fun and good evening
<dougl> lol - kinda like the guy who call tech suupport about his computer issues that were resolved when he plugged it in
<BluesKaj> or purge it then install again after a reboot
<IdleOne> dougl: it just bugs me that this application decided on its own to startup on boot and I can't find a way to disable it.
<IdleOne> anyway, removed.
<BluesKaj> your koptete config file is probly set to auto launch
<BluesKaj> or was :)
<IdleOne> thing is I never use kopete
<dougl> IdleOne, agreed
<dougl> frustrating
<BluesKaj> tried empathy the other day ..what a clunker
<dougl> mail right
<IdleOne> thanks for answering folks :)
<markus_> in miro and vlc the screensaver is turning on all the time. is there a way to stop that?
<BluesKaj> the guys at kubuntu-devel are spending a lotta time on empathy ...to me it's an absolute waste
<BluesKaj> markus_  is it a laptop ?
<markus_> no. my desktop pc
<BluesKaj> markus_, ok , system settings>power manager>energy saving , set the screen energy saving to 185 mins , same for your screensaver in Display& Monitor . in power management make sure , all the other settings are unchecked in 'energy saving' , except for "screen energy saving "
<markus_> BluesKaj: thanks. trying that righ tnow
<kst_> hellow
<DJRWolf> when trying to install kubuntu and Ultimate Edition (under the Ubuntu tree) I keep running into the "unable to find live file system" error, I disconnected the 3 main HDD's on SATA1-3 and have the unformatted drive I'm trying to install to on SATA4, would putting the HDD into an external USB encoure do any good?
<merlin1991> okay guys, is there browser that is not chrome does not suck as much as rekonq and has proper kde integration unlike firefox?
<Avihay> depends on what you call proper kde integration. FF works fine imho, I use it as my main browser. chromium works fine, you might also want to try opera I guess
<Daskreech> I've found an annoying bug in kaffiene where if you pause at the last second of something playing Kaffiene no longer knows what to do with a media file
<merlin1991> Avihay: by proper kde integration I mean that it properly auto launches applicaitons depending on mime type, uses the global transfer ui fro dls ...
<Avihay> it asks me what to open with, it learns. it rarely bugs me
<CanauckTux> can you help me
<CanauckTux> akonadi agent is throwing errors everywhere
<Avihay> you may want to post... nvm
<Avihay> CanauckTux:  you may want to post the errors so that it'll be easier to answer the first question
<CanauckTux> Executable: akonadi_mailfilter_agent PID: 3631 Signal: Aborted
<CanauckTux> Executable: akonadi_maildispatcher_agent PID: 3907 Signal: Aborted (6)
<CanauckTux> Executable: akonadi_nepomuk_feeder PID: 3637 Signal: Aborted (6)
<CanauckTux> they keep popping up
<CanauckTux> and they are using almost alll of my 6 gB of ram
<CanauckTux> and they are using alot of CPU
<Avihay> that's defiantly wrong
<CanauckTux> mail dispatcher agent is using 1.9 gigs of ram now
<CanauckTux> nepomuk feeder is at 2 gigs and rising
<Avihay> in your place, I guess I'd try to catch who is the process that spawns them (parent process in system-monitor), and kill it
<CanauckTux> mailfilter agent is around 1.4
<Avihay> or use a gentler method like the via the akondiTrey applet
<Avihay> is it possible that they are useing your entire memory and then crash because they can't allocate any more?
<CanauckTux> maybe
<CanauckTux> the are going into swap aswell
<CanauckTux> so that could do it
<CanauckTux> mail indicator is also linked to quassel irc, which I am using
<CanauckTux> maybe that is spawning it?
<Avihay> most likely it's a process called akondaiserver
<CanauckTux> that seemed to do the trick
<merlin1991> mail indicator <> quassel irc wtf?
<Avihay> you should have an akondayTrey applet in your system tray. if you right-click it, there's a stop akondai option
<Avihay> umm, that solved it?
<CanauckTux> the message indicator has quassel IRC linked to it
<Avihay> so you killed the akondaiserver?
<CanauckTux> I killed akonadai server
<Avihay> try running it again, I suggest from krunner (alt+f2)
<CanauckTux> also, is the startup disk creator working for you?
<CanauckTux> i ran the AS config
<CanauckTux> and hit "Test"
<CanauckTux> errors everywhere
 * merlin1991 suggests memtest ;)
<CanauckTux> I hada friend do memtest on my RAM a while ago (the rest of my computers componetns hadn't come in)
<CanauckTux> he said it had no errors
<merlin1991> sha1sum on the disk you used to install kubuntu? :D
<CanauckTux> ?
<merlin1991> well I had a really fucked up system once and I came from a bad dvd used as installation medium
<CanauckTux> that could do it
<CanauckTux> the usb drive seemed to have corrupted the bios for my mobo when I load it on
<CanauckTux> It is a sandisk ultra backup 16gb
<merlin1991> well when you boot from it afaik there should be an option to check its integrity
<CanauckTux> how do I check a USB drive for reliabiltiy?
<CanauckTux> I need to use it to put another OS on this computer (accidentally put a 32-bit version of kubuntu that was 2 years old on)
<merlin1991> if you make the bootable stick you have an option in the menu where you select to install kbunutu / do something else that checks all the data on the stick / dvd
<merlin1991> if that goes through without errors you should be good to install from the stick
<CanauckTux> The startup creator doesn't select my .iso
<CanauckTux> unetbootin had an issue with archbang
<merlin1991> I dunno, my usual "startupcreator" is dd if=someiso of=/dev/something :D
<CanauckTux> startup disk creator sees 5 flash drives when there is only one
<merlin1991> sure it's not 5 partitions on 1 flash drive?
<CanauckTux> I just formatted it
<CanauckTux> and the ubuntu version of the program (same name) doesn't do this
<CanauckTux> ...neither does any programs that look at the disk
<BarkingFish> Evening guys. Anyone got any idea why the full update of firefox hasn't gone out please? I have apper updates stating that the locale pack for english for 14.0.1 is out, and the xul-ubufox thing is too, but no sign of firefox 14.0.1 itself.
<CanauckTux> umm. kubuntu just crashed and logged me out unexpetdly
<CanauckTux> help?
<BarkingFish> CanauckTux, did you get any sort of message - like a crash message from kcrash, or something like that?
<CanauckTux> I don't think so
<CanauckTux> I'll check the logs
<BarkingFish> Could you also tell me, while you are searching your logs, what you were running at the time of the crash (if anything) please?
<CanauckTux> where is the log file viewer in KDE?
<CanauckTux> kopete, ff, dolphin quassel irc, qasmixer,
<CanauckTux> and transmission
<BarkingFish> in the K menu under System, KSystemLogViewer
<CanauckTux> not there on mine
<CanauckTux> wait, I got it
<CanauckTux> 19/07/12 07:26:59 PM	Omri	kernel	[ 8903.497410] [fglrx] IRQ 62 Disabled
<CanauckTux> driver seemed to disable right before xserver crashed
<CanauckTux> (fglrx is the amd video driver)
<CanauckTux> wait, a bit farther up it shows that akonadai used up all the memory
<CanauckTux> was it acting like a fork bomb or something?
<BarkingFish> Hm
<BarkingFish> I don't know what a fork bomb is, but I've never seen akonadi kill a session before
<CanauckTux> more data
<CanauckTux> http://paste.kde.org/520346/
<CanauckTux> here
<CanauckTux> the second before the crash
<BarkingFish> thanks
<BarkingFish> give me a moment
<CanauckTux> kay
<CanauckTux> also, it seems that x.org log mentions
<CanauckTux> 	Information	[  8907.179] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Eee PC WMI hotkeys" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)
<CanauckTux> I am only using a ps/2 ibm model-m keyboard
<CanauckTux> no EEEpc
<CanauckTux> no extra hotkeys
<BarkingFish> firefox crashed, looks like whatever you were doing in it caused a futile exercise to occur - following that, kded went down and everything else followed
<BarkingFish> a futile exercise is best described as trying to do something which will never, ever happen - like getting stuck in a loop, looking for an exit, only to find there is no exit
<CanauckTux> uh oh
<BarkingFish> yeah, and kded went too with a memory allocation error, it started as out of memory.
<CanauckTux> should I click on items in my history and see if happens again?
<CanauckTux> or would that be bad?
<BarkingFish> Possibly you had one of your processes go bad
<BarkingFish> I would start by opening each of those programmes one at a time, starting with the one you suspect of causing the issue - eg Firefox, and if firefox stays open, go back to whatever you were doing in it, and watch the results.
<CanauckTux> I also have an old networking card hooked up to a laptop, I was gonna try to daisy chain onto the internet
<Daskreech> CanauckTux: do you have akonadi console installed?
<CanauckTux> I don't think so
<CanauckTux> should I go get it now?
<BarkingFish> i also note right before x died, as you say, fglrx went, but before that, gdbus was also killed
<CanauckTux> also, in my x.org log, it lists an eepc keyboard
<CanauckTux> why would it do this?
<CanauckTux> I only have a 101-key ps/2 standard keyboard
<CanauckTux> 	Information	[  8907.179] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Eee PC WMI hotkeys" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)
<Daskreech> CanauckTux: No just checking. Might have been able to track down the akonadiserver cpu usage
<CanauckTux> still, why is eeepc hotkeys showing up on my inputs?
<CanauckTux> I don't know why they would be there
#kubuntu 2012-07-20
<merlin1991> hm must have been a kernelpanic :D
<CanauckTux> I'm also running a 32-bit version of kde
<CanauckTux> would that break anything?
<CanauckTux> (i should be on 64-bit, I trusted Unetbootin too much)
<BarkingFish> I don't know to be honest - i've never dealt with 64 bit versions of anything, since my PC is a P4 Xeon (Intel) and I fall as an i686 (x86)
<CanauckTux> okay
<graft> can someone help me figure out this wireless security/wpa/TLS menu in the network management app?
<graft> i have no idea where to put my user/password... i'm not sure what all these CA certs and such are
<merlin1991> graft: that sounds like you ended up in the wpa enterprise part of the gui
<graft> yeah
<graft> never been here before
<Daskreech> CanauckTux: 32 bit is fine and is normally considered (for some stupid reason) more stable than 64 bit
<CanauckTux> probably explains why unetbootin favoured it
<graft> merlin1991: any more help than that? i can't figure this out
<merlin1991> graft: ah sry I'm back to you in a second when I've booted kbuntu
<merlin1991> graft: let's start at the beginnig, what kind of wireless network do you want to add?
<graft> uh... i think it's a wpa enterprise, i'm not sure
<merlin1991> do you have a passphrase, or a user and a passphrase?
<graft> a user and a passphrase
<merlin1991> that's wpa enterprise then
<merlin1991> any more info on the network?
<graft> nope... it's a university network
<merlin1991> eduroam?
<graft> eduroam?
<graft> oh like can i roam from one ap to another? i dunno
<merlin1991> it's a europe / worldwide university network thing where you have your user and password and should get in @ any university
<graft> ah, no, i'm in california
<merlin1991> http://www.eduroam.org/
<merlin1991> well since you only have that much information I guess you'll have to try the network types
<merlin1991> you'll need WPA/PWA2 Enterprise on security
<merlin1991> and for Authentication Protected EAP, LEAP or Tunneled TLS
<graft> hmm i found some university settings pages, lemme go through those first
<graft> thanks for the help
<merlin1991> if they're public link them here and I can check them aswell :)
<graft> ergh. can't blacklist ipv6 any more?
<gbc> HI yall. is there any provision  to recover an existing kubuntu partition in a multiboot sustem  using the installation disk ?
<gbc> the method I referring to being similar to a like case wherein you can use a windoze installation disk to recover a scrogged partition.
<gbc> i.e. your MBR has gotten hosed.
<GFelix> is anyone know, what was instead of usual kickstarter menu in one of previous releases of kubuntu, looked like unity in ubuntu?
<maco> are you referring to the netbook interface, maybe?
<GFelix> noaXess, it was in desktop edition
<GFelix> oops
<maco> that's still available. System Settings -> Workspace Behavior -> Workspace -> Type: netbook
<maco> there isnt a separate netbook and desktop edition
<maco> which one is used by default depends on the screen resolution
<GFelix> why, if screen resolution is 1280x800
<GFelix> it was announced as a new feature of release
<maco> probably because 800px isnt very tall?
<maco> hmm wait...
<maco> my bigger laptops have 800px so nvm
<maco> what was announced as new feature?
<GFelix> new type of main menu instead of Kickstarter
<maco> just the kickoff menu?
<maco> it's still a main menu, but it has bigger icons and a search bar?
<GFelix> oh, yes, sorry
<GFelix> yes, like in unity
<maco> er... kickoff has been around since kde4 came out, i think
<maco> certainly as long as ive used kde (since 2009)
<maco> it's a main menu that's more like whats in windows 7
<maco> the netbook interface is the one i'd say is more like unity, as it puts the icons on the desktop instead of in a menu
<GFelix> this is kickoff
<GFelix> but icons & searchbar are in a pop-up "layer" like in unity (ubuntu)
<maco> it's a plasma widget, just like the panel
<maco> any menu pops up as a higher layer :P
<maco> its funny how much windows 7 looks like kde4. newspapers have gotten it wrong..putting pictures of kde4 while talking about windows 7
<GFelix> but much more safer )))
<c2tarun> why skype is not in kubuntu's repo but it is in ubuntu's repo?
<GFelix> it's in multiverse, as i know
<rapidsp> c2tarun: turn on partners repos
<c2tarun> rapidsp: ohh.. thanks :)
<GFelix> about skype: i can't install 4th version. it prints "Done." and closes...
<c2tarun> GFelix: you tried to install 4th version from repo or from there site?
<GFelix> c2tarun, from their's site - unfortunately, there's no updates for skype
<c2tarun> GFelix: I installed 2.2 and its working.
<GFelix> c2tarun, yeah, 2.2 is cool, but i want 4 ))
<c2tarun> hmm.... any new features in 4?
<GFelix> interface )
<nafg> What's the best way to find/replace in a lot of files?
<jussi> nafg: grep and sed :)
<jussi> nafg: or find and sed - ie. http://rushi.wordpress.com/2008/08/05/find-replace-across-multiple-files-in-linux/
<nafg> jussi: thanks, I'm okay
<jussi> nafg: :)
<bob___> hi
<bob___> can someone help me with multilanguage support in Kubuntu 12 ?
<susundberg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bob___> I'm trying to configure a dual keyboard layout (French and Korean). I had a somewhat ok result with iBus but Plasma froze a lot. I tried with SCIM, I can switch fine to Korean but I can't go back to French and the panel to choose the layout isn't showing up. Any ideas ?
<susundberg> bob___: sorry, none, but lets hope somebody else has good idea. Googling is always an good option, but i guess you have tried that already ..
<bob___> i did, a lot
<bob___> most of the information are outdated though
<paul___> libreoffice seems to miss some files that openoffice had
<paul___> like the musik marisol
<paul___> where would I find that?
<quesada> did kde die for anyone else after the last update?
<quesada> since the last ubuntu update to kde 4.8.2, I cannot get to my desktop
<quesada> kdm gets dark, then comes back to the login screen
<quesada> syslog dmsg, Xorg log etc checked
<quesada> looks like kdeint4 may be the culprit
<Havoc][> hello
<Havoc][> is there any way to remove the Kubuntu Splash Screen for "try kubuntu" and "install Kubuntu"? Because i use it as a usb live linux and i will ALWAYS "try" Kubuntu :-).
<jds_> how do I change Konsole prompt to just $?
<jds_> no user@home:dir
<mofux> hi, i'm experiancing a problem where the computer hangs at startup with "Checking Battery State...". From this point on i can only press CTRL+ALT+F1 and start kdm. Does anyone have a clue how to solve this?
<patric> Is there any German help channel here on the network?
<ikonia> patric: #ubuntu-de ?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<patric> ikonia: thank you!
<dcorbin> Yesterday I upgraded my kubuntu using apt-get upgrade.  When I rebooted, grub (I think) reports that it cannot find the root disk (UUID=??).  I can boot from a rescue CD and mount the drive without problems.    I assume a small change to my grub config should make things work, but I don't know grub very well.  Suggestions please.
<dcorbin> (I can chroot my normal root drive without problem, so it's really about grub i think)
<BluesKaj> dcorbin, you may have to reinstall grub to the hdd
<BluesKaj> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<dcorbin> BluesKaj: I think I did to no avail.  I'll read those links.
<BluesKaj> dcorbin, I know there's a better tutorial , hang on I'll try to find it
<dcorbin> A simple resin tall of grub to the hard drive did not make it any better
<dcorbin> *reinstall
<BluesKaj> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/05/fix-restore-grub-boot-loader.html
<dcorbin> I've done that.  It's not that grub doesn't load.  For some reason, it can't see my root drive.  But it's not a hardware problem.
<dcorbin> How can I tell grub to use /dev/sda1 explicitly?
<BluesKaj> dcorbin, on the live cd , sudo fdisk -l or just fdisk -l , check your hard disk(s) and partitions
<BluesKaj> to see if the / shows up
<dcorbin> BluesKaj: I have successfully mounted it, chrooted it, and edit files on the filesystem.  Is that not enough?
<BluesKaj> dcorbin,  chrooting isn't necessary , can you cd to in the terminal to the /dev/sdx (x being assigned letter) on the hdd , then run sudo update-grub
<dcorbin> BluesKaj: yes, I did.  and then grub-install  it got noe better.
<BluesKaj> now , sudo update-grub
<dcorbin> The chroot was booting off a different recovery CD.
<BluesKaj> iupdating grub places the partitons/kernels in the grub menu , you should see it reconfigure itself
<dcorbin> Right, and grub boots fine, but it does not boot my linux kernel.
<BluesKaj> the kernel isn't listed or it just doesn't boot ?
<dcorbin> If I press Shift, I see it listed. I choose it, but I end up at an initramfs prompt very quickly.
<dcorbin> "Gave up waiting for root device."
<dcorbin> ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/d8c2c49a-??? does not exist
<dcorbin> Dropping to shell
<BluesKaj> dcorbin, do you have a / and a /home partition ?
<dcorbin> do you mean, while I'm at the (initramfs) prompt, or in general?
<BluesKaj> on the hdd
<dcorbin> Yes, I have / If I remember correctly, /home is a second physical drive.  We're not getting anywhere close to where /home matters.
<dcorbin> I look at the missing drive on the ramps, and it points at /dev/sda1 (which it should)
<dcorbin> I look at that an it has the right major/minor numbers
<dcorbin> If I boot off the rescue CD or the live cd I can mount /dev/sda1 no problem.  But GRUB doesn't see it, and I cannot mount it.
<dcorbin> (well, I say grub doesn't see it.  Maybe it's the actual linux kernel, but I don't think it's gotten that far in the boot process).
<BluesKaj> dcorbin, I really don't know any other fix other than the "boot repair" procedures
<BluesKaj> or a reinstall to /
<dcorbin> Thanks for trying.  I guess I'll as on the #grub
<BluesKaj> !boot repair
<BluesKaj> !info boot repair
<ubottu> 'repair' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<BluesKaj> !info boot-repair
<ubottu> Package boot-repair does not exist in precise
<BluesKaj> heh , oh well ...there are many boot repair tutorials on the net
<dcorbin> Further research suggestions I should try adding root delay to my kernel entries.   However, all the pages about it where ti add it are 4 years old and reference file /boot/grub/menu.lst which I do not have.  I assume they're outdated.  Where would I such a parameter today?
<aladdini> #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> dcorbin, yes , it's a shame ..there's very little on this particular problem and it's mostly ubuntu which requires an install of a gui "boot-repair" , I suppose it works , never tried it . I just reinstall the OS to / .takes less then 20 mins
<dcorbin> BluesKaj: won't a reinstall mess with /etc files and have different packages installed?
<dcorbin> (root delay did not fix the problem -- it didn't even seem to wait 90 seconds)
<dcorbin> Also, my video setup seems to be very fragile and I worry that a reinstall will mean another day getting it right.
<BluesKaj> dcorbin, yes some of your /etc files like network interface and others , but your data won't be affected
<BluesKaj> dcorbin, fragile .. how do you mean ?
<dcorbin> I really should put /etc under source-control.
<dcorbin> I have a two monitor system with Xinerama and the ATI proprietary driver.  It was a lot of manual work to get it work right, and sometimes breaks with kernel upgrades.
<dcorbin> (I could be in that boat already, but I can't get that far)
<markus_> when will the gimp with one window mode be on kubuntu?
<OerHeks> markus_, with 12.10
<markus_> OerHeks: Nice. Good to know
<BluesKaj> dcorbin, what about no APCI in grub ?
 * BluesKaj is grasping at straws here
<MySystem> hello
<MySystem> did anybody know what overwrites my resolution at every restart
<MySystem> tried setting resolution over amd propritär driver, xorg.conf (monitor modeline and prefferedmode) and kubuntu 12.04 system settings
<dcorbin> BluesKaj: I don't what APCI is, so I don't  know.
<MySystem> hi blueskaj lots of thx i have my resolution
<BluesKaj> MySystem, you're welcome , glad to hear it :)
<MySystem> but i can't tell you how this morning i was blindfishing in my settings and so and there was it
<MySystem> after a bit looking in changes in xorg.conf i saw a new modeline added from amd i think
<MySystem> but it would be nice if it keeps this res after reboot
<BluesKaj> !ACPI
<svt_raiden> hi guys...  can anyone help me with apt-get ? I need to clean the broken dependencies in cache
<BluesKaj> !info ACPI
<ubottu> Package ACPI does not exist in precise
<svt_raiden> can anyone help
<svt_raiden> I can't even find a resource where to read about how to do it
<BluesKaj> svt_raiden, have you run suso apt-get -f install and sudo dpkg --configure -a
<BluesKaj> err sudo
<svt_raiden> i have run sudo apt-get -f install
<svt_raiden> and gives me error...
<svt_raiden> and can't install anything else because python-aptdaemon is broken
<svt_raiden> I am running 64 bit version of Kubuntu
<MySystem> blueskaj if you want to look http://paste.ubuntu.com/1101784/ my xorg.conf the monitor sections are generated from amd i think
<svt_raiden> I would like to copy-paste some kode for you to see, BluesKaj...
<BluesKaj> svt_raiden, run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<svt_raiden> can I write you on Private MSG?
<BluesKaj> svt_raiden, let's keep it in the channel so others can help
<MySystem> it would be nice to talk rdy here iam interessted in learning
<svt_raiden> ok
<BluesKaj> svt_raiden, run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<svt_raiden> Errors were encountered while processing:
<svt_raiden>  python-aptdaemon
<svt_raiden>  apport-kde
<svt_raiden>  python-problem-report
<svt_raiden>  devscripts
<svt_raiden>  python-gtk2
<FloodBotK1> svt_raiden: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<svt_raiden> this is what happend, when run dpkg --configure -a
<svt_raiden> (sorry for flooding)
<svt_raiden> can I speak again? :)
<MySystem> i think so
<BluesKaj> hmm, no patience ...oh the generation raised with instant gratification is beginning to get on my nerves
<svt_raiden> sorry, I was out
<svt_raiden> what did I miss?
<BluesKaj> svt_raiden, run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<BluesKaj> oops
<svt_raiden> i did
<svt_raiden> :)
<svt_raiden> nothing happend
<svt_raiden> :)
<FloodBotK1> svt_raiden: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> svt_raiden,  run sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<svt_raiden> still don't help - same error, same packages
<svt_raiden> can I manually delete what it is in apt-get cache, so I can reinstall these packages one by one?
<svt_raiden> I am afraid - one of them brakes the proccess and the others won't install
<svt_raiden> i think python-aptdaemon is the problem
<BluesKaj> svt_raiden, you may need to go into /var/log/syslog and find the offending libs that are blocking the install  , and run this command : sudo dpkg --remove --force-depends nameofpackage(s)
<svt_raiden> Thanks BluesKaj
<svt_raiden> I will do this not
<svt_raiden> I will do this now
<svt_raiden> now*
<BluesKaj> svt_raiden, it may take some time depending on the number of packages needing removal
<svt_raiden> i see
<svt_raiden> no worries! thank you BluesKaj
<svt_raiden> :)
<BluesKaj> svt_raiden, good luck
<MySystem> it works *smile* kubuntu systemsettings->monitor->set res and then save as default an reboot works
<MySystem> blueskaj your are the best tried this many times over years and this was with my games the only reason why i went back to windows i could kiss you
<BluesKaj> MySystem, uhm , I merely made a suggestion , your thanks is plenty :)
<MySystem> yes but this suggestion brought me on the right way
<alrea> kubuntu goo
<alrea> ddddddddddddddd
<decci> Hi Guys
<decci> I need help adding group and users to LDAP server
<ubuntu> hello
<Guest21639> are you guys online ?
<ikonia> quite a few are
<Guest21639> hello ikonia
<Guest21639> does kubuntu still updated ?
<Joit> Guest21639:  why shouldnt it update?
<Guest21639> my version  i am connecting now is 13 years old
<Joit> lol. well mine is 3 months old, what version do you run?
<Joit> current is 12.04
<Guest21639> is there a command to know the version ?
<Guest21639> my web browser is konqueror
<Joit> ugh yes
<Joit> but a systemupdate only works from 04 t o vers x10
<MySystem> for me i had to setup the update agent to show new lts releases
<MySystem> yes when you are on 10 you will become 11 and 12 first need to update there (not realy sure but on my laptop it was so )
<Joit> Guest21639:  cat /etc/lsb-release
<Guest21639> my versio is
<Guest21639> gutsy 7.10 from 2007
<Joit> neat something antique
<Joit> Guest21639:  i updated my system actually simple
<Joit> i did get a cd, keeped my homefolder, and only installed 12.04. used the same username and anything worked after that
<Joit> well i formated my systemfolder
<MySystem> be carefull if home is encrypted note key bevor killing system
<Joit> 12.04 has still 4 years support
<Joit> yes, no warranty that it works all time, but i did not have a lot installed
<dougl> 5 years
<Joit> and i assume, he did not use his kubuntu a lot
<Joit> i thought until 2016
<dougl> I could be wrong - but still alot longer than the 2 years we are used to :)
<BluesKaj> heh, that's like w95 or 3.1
<em> is it possible to download an .iso while using the kubuntu live cd, and then take the kubuntu live cd out of the laptop to burn the iso to a different cd?
<Riddell> em: nope that'll confuse things
<Riddell> using a usb drive would be a nice way around
<BluesKaj> em ,downloading to a usb stick could work
<wea0> (Aside from installing 12.04) What is the recommended way for getting an up to date kernel on a 11.10 system? (Packages from kernel.ubuntu.com can no longer be installed because they require a version of libc6 more recent than what 11.10 has.)
<Riddell> wea0: I don't think there is one
<em> Riddell: okay cool.
<em> BluesKaj: okay thanks.
<MySystem> back again i installed 2 IDE HDD's and want to check part and format it as ever with gparted , the prob is it ask for root acess and then seams to crash i see it in taskbar and then it disappears any ideas ?
<MySystem> kubuntu 12.04
<taime1> is there a way to bind cube rotation to a mouse gesture in kde?
<MySystem> for me was default bind on mousewheel on empty desktop
<dougl> I have looked for that too and never found option for it
<dcorbin> What's the best way to setup a dual-head kubuntu system?
<taime1> mouse wheel doesnt activate cube tho. it switches desktops and it only works if yuo hover your mouse over empty desktop, which i never have
<dougl> dcorbin, nvidia card?
<dcorbin> dougl: I'm reasonably sure yes.
<taime1> why would kde not allow mouse buttons to be included in desktop effect keybindings?
<MySystem> else under system settings -< behavior of desktop (or so in english) there i found shortcut options
<taime1> MySystem: that dialog doesnt allow me to set muose buttons as keybindings
<dougl> dcorbin, standard install then additional drivers install (jockey) then nvidia-settings and config there and restart x
<MySystem> oh i see only keyboard
<taime1> so weird right?
<taime1> kde is useless if i cant customize it
<dcorbin> dougl: jockey?
<dougl> dcorbin, lspci will show you what pci stuff you have in your machine
<dougl> dcorbin, run jockey to install nvidia drivers...
<MySystem> sry taime1 no other ideas atm but iam noob hope someone else here can help
<taime1> i want so badly to use kde.. im kinda surprised that its not as configurable as other window managers
<dcorbin> dougl: jockey-kde offers me "post-release updates" and "version current".   The latter is currently active
<dougl> dcorbin, then you are half way there...
<dcorbin> I should stick with the "version current" one?
<dougl> yes
<MySystem> for info my gparted runs my kde menu is strange it has removed an " " space "gparted-pkexec" no wonder that nothing happens
<dougl> the current should work dcorbin - find a command prompt (terminal or konsole) and "sudo nvidia-settings" if I remember correctly... lemme know
 * dougl had 62" TV as second head on ubuntu desktop for years... not currently plugged in so am trying to recall.
<dougl> ran mythtv on TV upstairs and desktop environment on 22" monitor downstairs on my desk
<dougl> dcorbin, so are you good to go now or do you still need some info?
<dcorbin> dougl: still working on it.  got distracted, though I understand the directions (I think)
<bas_brain> exit
<dougl> dcorbin, ok... once you find nvidia-settings you should be good to go - I will pm you my phone number so you can call me and just let it ring a couple of times and I will come back to computer if need be.
<dcorbin> nah.  I have the basics working.  I'll work it out
<dcorbin> But thanks.  Very generous
<dougl> ok - np.
<MySystem> good evening and success
<dougl> if the monitors/tvs are new nvidia-settings should detect them and yeah config is real easy these days compared to the config steps over the years
<BluesKaj> dcorbin, open the kmenu>apps>system>additional drivers , activate the recommended driver in the list . it will install the driver and configure xconfig as well , then you'l get a reboot notification
<dougl> k - later guys and gals... time for some time in the sun and fresh air.
<bas_brain> hi guys i am new to kubuntu but i use ubuntu for 6 years, so i am good with linux. I want to join kubuntu team to help. Any advices?
<graft_> is there a kubuntu team any more?
<BluesKaj> graft_, do you mean devel or support
<graft> devel
<BluesKaj> yes kubuntu devel has been taken over by bluesystems , http://blue-systems.com/
<bas_brain> to develop, but first i have to get to know kubuntu. Packages, scripts, conf, etc. So first i think to help in small projects, like docs, translation, etc
<bas_brain> what will happen to kubuntu though? will they have their own team? will be comunity based?
<BluesKaj> bas_brain, then join #kubuntu-devel chat and ask about helping there
<BluesKaj> bas_brain, http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-to-be-sponsored-by-blue-systems
<dcorbin>  I have a couple of custom plasmodia.  I thought I used to use/j #plasma
<dcorbin> er, I thought I used to use plasmoidviewer to test them.  that seems to be gone.  What's the right way?
<dcorbin> My newly installed kubuntu is showing very large application icons when I press ALT-TAB).  Where can I set that to be more reasonable?
<graft> okay, so i unclicked the 'enable wireless' button in my network management app, and now i can't re-click it (it is grayed out) even after restarting
<BluesKaj> graft, in the terminal, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<BluesKaj> pastebin any output
<graft> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<BluesKaj> graft, is the wireless enabled on your router/gateway?
<graft> there's a bunch of ap's around, yeah
<graft> aha, i can unblock with rfkill, whatever that is
<BluesKaj> rfkill unblock wifi
<graft> yeah... that worked
<graft> now i just have my original problem with WPA/PEAP not working
<BluesKaj> ok run, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up, again
<BluesKaj> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid
<graft> yeah, that lists a bunch of aps
<graft> i can connect to some of them fine, it's just this one that uses wpa enterprise
<BluesKaj> you probly need to configure the router WPA or WPA2 or WPA-PSK  , which ever encryption your router has available , that's separate from network manager , you probly need to find the router's IP for that , route -n
<dcorbin> When I ALT-TAB, kubutu is "showing" each window as tab through the apps.  How can I disable this?
<graft> i can't configure the router, it's my university wireless network
<BluesKaj> graft, then you must have a local gat\eway
<BluesKaj> dcorbin, I think that's a "feature" in desktop effects
<graft> yeah, dcorbin you can configure all of that stuff
<graft> or pick a different switcher entirely, if you want
<BluesKaj> graft, do you require a password form your network admin ?
<graft> yeah, i think it might be some network manager issue, i'm going to see if i can do it with wpa supplicant directly
<dcorbin> Sadly, there doesn't seem to be choice for "normal" sized icons.  There's small (less than finger nail) and the other size, many of which are the size of my palm, but some are a 2 -3 times the size of small.
<BluesKaj> then afaik , network manager should be disabled
<BluesKaj> dcorbin, are you in system settings>application appearance>icons>advanced ?
<dcorbin> BluesKaj: no.  I'll give that a try
<dcorbin> Which "use" would be the switcher?
<mellhen> hey guys i need help to configure my kde-desktop
<BluesKaj> mellhen, did you originally install ubuntu and added kde later ?
<mellhen> i installed kubuntu 12.04 lts
<BluesKaj> ok , what are you looking to do ?
<mellhen> BluesKaj: i want to change the behaviour of alt+tab. I changed from cover-flow to "show windows" (its translated from german)
<mellhen> BluesKaj: my problem is that this tab-switching mode ignores my settings in "show windows". it does not use the "natural mode" but the grid mode.
<mellhen> this "show windows" feature works fine, when i use my mousepointer with edges.
<mellhen> BluesKaj: i could make some screenshots to show the problem
<BluesKaj> mellhen, where do you configure these settings , I'm not much on shortcut keys etc
<mellhen> BluesKaj: wait i moment a change my system language.
<mellhen> BluesKaj: To configure the alt tab behavior go to systemsettings > window Behaviour > There you can change the effect from coverflow to "present windows" (i translated it ti "show windows" in the first time)
<mellhen> BluesKaj: Coverflow seems to Cover switch
<mellhen> BluesKaj: coverflow seems to be cover switch.
<BluesKaj> yes i have cover switch , but no cover flow
<mellhen> BluesKaj: cover flow is the german "translation" its called cover switch  english.
<rork> mellhen: same issue here tbh
<mellhen> BluesKaj: i changed it to present windows.
<BluesKaj> I have no present windows
<mellhen> BluesKaj: but "present windows" in combination with alt+tab does not respect my settings made in settings>desktop effects>all effects>present windows.
<mellhen> BluesKaj: i take a screenshot
<mellhen> BluesKaj:  http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/awt8-v-c16a.png
<mellhen> BluesKaj: its mixed german & english because i tried to change the language to english while not restarting kde
<graft> how do i disable ipv6 now that i cant just blacklist the module?
<BluesKaj> perhaps a kdm restart might help
<BluesKaj> mellhen, ^
<mellhen> rork: do you thin this is bug.
<mellhen> BluesKaj: to change the language or to change the bahaviour of the task switching effect?
<mellhen> BluesKaj: i dissabled and re-enabled desktop effects.
<BluesKaj> graft,  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu.html
<BluesKaj> mellhen, I just use the pagers to separate different apps and pages ...being a home user I have no need for more than 6 or so apps and files open at one time
<mellhen> BluesKaj: but you can reproduce the behaviour i noticed when using tab switch wiht "present windows" effect?
<BluesKaj> all on one dsektop , right ?
<mellhen> BluesKaj: iam using two desktops. but maybe i misunderstand your question (?).
<BluesKaj> yes , mellhen , if I load up one desktop with several apps and files etc , then  I get the switchibg effect to which you refer
<rork> mellhen: yeah, would be a bug
<mellhen> BluesKaj: ok. now you have the "present windows" effect. have you noticed, that this effect is not using the settings for "present windows" (natural-mode) but grid-mode?
<rork> mellhen: however, go to System Settings > Desktop Effects > All Effects > Present Windows > Settings and set the appropriate shortcut to Alt+Tab and it shows Natural just fine
<mellhen> rork: try it.
<rork> mellhen: a yes, not the same effect >.< can't switch windows
<mellhen> rork: hehe i changed it already
<BluesKaj> how does one get a prtscn od the effects like the cube anim etc ?
<mellhen> rork: restored it.
<mellhen> BluesKaj: sry what is prtscn?
<rork> BluesKaj: use kscreenshot, set the wait for a few secs, switch to the cube at the appropriate time
<urlwolf> anyone else's comp exploded after last kde upgrade?
<BluesKaj> ok , rork , Il'' try that
<urlwolf> I cannot get a desktop, kdm works, but loging in fails. Some kdeinit4 error in kdm.log
<mellhen> rork: where can i get help with this bug? which channel. I would like to show it people using kde 4.9beta. maybe this bug is already solved in 4.9 so i do not have to make a new bug report.
<rork> I think #kde
<mellhen> rork: no one answers. actually no one writes anything.
<rork> let's say you were pretty lucky to get an answer here within 2 minutes, give it some time
<BluesKaj> no kscreenshot in the repos , rork
<rork> BluesKaj: sorry I mean ksnapshot
<BluesKaj> ok , took me  awhile , but i got this , http://imagebin.org/221583
<MySystem> hello have a very nooby question have a 80gb IDE HDD ext3 formated and mounted through partionmanager but now i cant write anything on this hdd
<MySystem> anything=nothing
<Joit> what error do you get?
<MySystem> no error the field create file or folder is grey
<MySystem> but under preferences of this folder i see owner and group root
<Joit> probatly  you need root rights
<Joit> ah
<Joit> well you can either change that or start in a konsole dolphin as root
<MySystem> but i want to use it as default user
<Joit> did you format it as user?
<MySystem> change means the folder which contain the mount with sudo chown user:user /media/data1
<MySystem> no kpartition editor enters aus root
<MySystem> aus=as
<Joit> ah. probatly thats why you now have it as root
<Joit> change, well at the window you can pick the / and apply to subfolders
<Joit> but commandline works too
<Avihay> or you can change it's write permissions to enable users to write to it
<MySystem> i had to make the mount folder as root because /media isnt owned by me
<MySystem> ok i think i understand both ways and which is the preffered
<MySystem> or recommend
<MySystem> thanks way two works root is owner but everbody has rw acces
<Joit> when you want to use it like kinda a user in media, then you should chown it
<MySystem> but isnt this a security leak
<MySystem> use for backup and some games
<Joit> not really, its the same structur as you have with your user
<MySystem> but my user has password and everbody dont know how is all everbody
<MySystem> how=who
<Avihay> if you own it as a user, then only the user can access it, on one hand it's more secure since another user/service that is sand-boxed by being in another user can't access it, on the other hand, services you want to be able to use it can't access it
<Joit> i would set the rights to rw only to the user what should have access
<Avihay> I set up a mythTV where all my media were on an NTFS partition, and I got crazy as I could see the media but myth wouldn't list it, I started pulling hairs! until I noticed that it was mounted under my user, and myth running in it's own user couldn't touch it...
<MySystem> oh ok thats a good discription that i understand
<MySystem> then i first chown this folder and if i need service on it that run as other user i have to remember
<Avihay> I guess the correct way is to use group access to only the services/users that you want to access and disable access to the rest. though even with KDE's GUI tools, I guess that's a hassle
<Joit> chown it to user:user
<MySystem> avihay thats a very nice idea but here is no user and group set only defaults but i will remember this if i make users and group server for my lan
<Joit> and apply it to folder and subfolder
<MySystem> back sry i think there are more problems i hope the ide cabel was the defect
<MySystem> if i missed something text sry and post pls again else thx for the discription and help
<MySystem> good night
<faglnar> Hey, what is the most idiotproof OS in the world?
<Joit> ms-dos 1.0
<Joit> i thnik the main feature there is, that you can use the enter key, but not much more
<faglnar> lol
<Joit>   for what do you need to know it especially?
<faglnar> I search for something for someone that is so dumb, he shouldnt even use any tech.
<faglnar> He is facebook addicted, wants it to be magically doing what he wants and doesnt have a basic logic of how to find features and use them
<Joit> but then its not only the os itself, when he has allready problems with facebook
<Joit> isnt there a iphone out, what has all this features?
<Joit> or something similar
<Joit> then you can avoide it, to let him bother with an os
<Joit> else, nothing from the os is easy, you should at last know, what you should NOT do
<Joit> or probatly only restrict his user for facebooks sessions
<Joit> http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/facebook/id284882215?mt=8
<Joit> here it is .. ! http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/18/the-facebook-iphone/
#kubuntu 2012-07-21
<faglnar> Joit: just noticed, was afk
<faglnar> oh well all awesome but there is one other aspect. he isnt rich
<faglnar> so iStuff is out of league
<Joit> probatly look for "most userfriendly os" at the net
<Joit> xp is not to bad, since w2000 and win me has no support anymore, but kubuntu and ubuntu are good enough too
<Joit> actually you dont have a lot work there anymore, most you do is update, and all he probatly need its a browser installed where he can come into facebook and  a mailprogram
<reynard> uh
<reynard> is this where I can ask questions related to Kubuntu?
<DarthFrog> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<reynard> How do I tell what my current installed sound driver is?
<[Relic]> anyone got good documentation on how to get an NVIDIA fan to operate above the basic set auto percent?
<Phiscribe> j # ubuntu
#kubuntu 2013-07-15
<dyson_vacuum_exp> good evening!!!!
<amundsen> hi
<amundsen> i'm trying to install NitruxOS icon theme in Kubuntu
<amundsen> i've followed the instructions
<amundsen> try to find some help in Google
<amundsen> but no success yet ...
<amundsen> anybody got it ?
<guest__> ls
<guest__> nick #olll
<guest__> l
<olll> ls
<firenetcorp> hola
<firenetcorp> buenas tardes
<firenetcorp> alguien me puede ayudar por favor
<firenetcorp> me pueden ayudar con mi ubuntu 13.04
<SonikkuAmerica> firenetcorp: Sí ... pero no puedo aquí, ve a #ubuntu-es
<firenetcorp> y como accedo
<mr44> hi! Is it normal when the apps like Firefox, dolphin, some wine stuff have several processes of the same names running even if i close the apps?
<littlegirl> Hey there, I'm having a brain bubble. Can I do sudo apt-get purge pkg1 pkg2 pkg3 all on one line?
<littlegirl> I'm finding all sorts of examples of apt-get purge with one package, but none with multiple. (:
<Unit193> Yes.
<littlegirl> Thanks!
 * littlegirl hugs Unit193
<Unit193> Sure.
<ProjektGopher> do backwards smileys bother anyone else, or is it just me?
<zipper> ..
<geomyidae> hi, if I build kde-workspace, how can i install or run it's bits without installing it over my existing bits?
<PsyKoTic> Hey guys, anyone willing to help me with a GRUB2 problem I'm having?
<PsyKoTic> Why?
<PsyKoTic> That's for Grub not Grub2, right?
<Beetoo> having network problems with kubuntu
<macwolf74> liiikkeee
<Beetoo> i installed kubuntu 12.04.2 but after reboot, the network is not working
<Beetoo> i can  configure network and all the devices are available in "lspci", but ping is not working for any server
<macwolf74> hm
<chiefw0tj> I'm having an issue with green screens on Dragon Player and Kamoso...has anyone else seen this? My system is a System76 Gazelle Pro, pure Intel
<BluesKaj> HI all
<papret>  in calc, how to count nonempty cells? how to count cells with a particular color background? or how to count noncolored cells?
<SonikkuAmerica> papret: Head for #libreoffice with that question.
<papret> SonikkuAmerica: yes i know.... but for some reason i always get lucky in the kubuntu channel so i gave it a shot.... :)
<SonikkuAmerica> XD
<SonikkuAmerica> papret: I would've thought, however, it was the =COUNT function, but I don't use spreadsheets.
<papret> SonikkuAmerica: yes but dont understand how to do it with the colors....
<SonikkuAmerica> papret: Now that one's out of my reach.
<papret> i dont use kde... in fact i am a big fan of lxde.... but i always get the feeling kde people are nice.... :)
<SonikkuAmerica> papret: Have you tried Lubuntu?
<papret> yes that's what i have here....
<papret> bye :)
<vladino> hi which bittorrent client is best under KDE?
<BluesKaj> there is no best , ktorrent is the default I think
<vladino> thanks
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<SonikkuAmerica> Good morning from America lordievader
<lordievader> Hey SonikkuAmerica, how are you?
<SonikkuAmerica> Fine
<SonikkuAmerica> I *am* in -offtopic you know :)
<lordievader> SonikkuAmerica: But you replied here ;)
<SonikkuAmerica> :P
<gianni__> ciao
<gianni__> list
<Daskreech> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ss_haze> hello kde
<chachan> bye unity
<ss_haze> I use both, periodicly
<ss_haze> sometimes even openbox is fun
<ss_haze> but it's no holly war right :)
<ss_haze> I tried windows 8 start screen, and screen is so boring, I even missed what they implemented
<BluesKaj> I tried unity and even gave it a fighting chance , but after a few weeks I'd had enough and dumped it
<BluesKaj> some ppl love it ...to each his own. Being an old windows guy , kde is more familiar and makes more sense to me .
<BluesKaj> sidebar panels never appealed to me
<ss_haze> thats the problem with people who don't evolve, even if it is all a cycle somehow..
<ss_haze> but I really like kde panel
<ss_haze> it is really beuty, if you don't like to mess configuring it
<ss_haze> or you DO want to do it
<BlaXpirit> i'm doing experiments with my panels
<BlaXpirit> I think they recently added a new task manager
<BlaXpirit> that kinda mimicks Unity's panel
<BlaXpirit> i moved the panel to the left side of the screen
<BlaXpirit> vertical space is much more precious with those crazy widescreen monitors
<ss_haze> every user bow down to LCD, LED industry
<BlaXpirit> and then the idea stuck in my head
<BlaXpirit> so i even moved the tab bar to the side in my webbrowser
<ss_haze> buying stocks of LED industry?
<BlaXpirit> huh
<ss_haze> no
<ss_haze> next semester in "computer sciences" or some IT will be great, if I will get in university, which I think I can do
<ss_haze> last year electronics course made me think of physics, random shit how it's all one big bubble
<ikonia> ss_haze: that language is uncalled for an uncacceptable
<Daskreech> BlaXpirit: I just browse in full screen mode :)
<victor__> quiet room :)
<Daskreech> Well it's a support room so that's good I guess?
<jjeronimo> hi kubuntu fans
<jjeronimo> I recently enabled the desktop widget "Remember the milk", now my plasma desktop process freezes on startup
<jjeronimo> any idea how to disable the widget?
<jjeronimo> fixed it
<daniel29> hi
<daniel29> how do i report a bug in the mouse driver?
<daniel29> at least the mouse driver for my machine
<daniel29> anyone?
<daniel29> bueller?
<SonikkuAmerica> daniel29: You'll file it against the X server.
<daniel29> DUH!!
<daniel29> lol
<jpontes> #portugal
<OerHeks> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<doctorpepper> hi guys !!
#kubuntu 2013-07-16
<doctorpepper> can anyone please help me , for more than a month  i am unable to start akonadi . i get the following error "Could not open required defaults file: /home/smz/.local/share/akonadi/mysql.conf" eventhough i can open mysql.conf using emacs
<shane__> hello
<shane__> anyone home?
<lorddelta> So where would you send someone if they asked for a newb's introduction to iptables. I know I can always hit the man pages, but the man pages could do with some freshening up. Got any good tuts?
<tsimpson> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist.
<tsimpson> first or second link
<tsimpson> depending on how deep you want to go
<lorddelta> thats a start I suppose
<lorddelta> I was hoping for a bit more than a bot answer, but that'll do till I find something better
<tsimpson> the help pages have a lot of information
<tsimpson> that's why the bot points to them
<lorddelta> Well this is going to sound silly but...got any iptables infographics?
<lorddelta> :P
<lorddelta> Classic problem with things like iptables, you either understand the full 15 page list or none of it.
<lorddelta> 15 item*
<lorddelta> it is a very infographicall program I bet
<lorddelta> I'm not opposed to man pages but I like to use them as reference pages
<tsimpson> iptables is insanely complex, that's why they invented all those GUIs and the 'ufw' tool to manage it simply
<tsimpson> it's modifying tables in the kernel, so it's very... verbose
<lorddelta> Yeah but I don't have to understand all 7/5 layers of the internet to be able to understand how basic tcp/ip works.
<lorddelta> Best explanations I ever got weren't long winded ones, they were pictures
<lorddelta> the long winded ones were nice when I wanted details
<tsimpson> pictures work in the abstract, I haven't see any good abstract "overview" of how iptables work
<lorddelta> well I know what it does, it plumbs stuff
<lorddelta> What that stuff is, and where it plumbs it are the next logical things to know I should think
<tsimpson> and that's all based on kernel routing tables, not an abstract concept
<tsimpson> if there was an easy way to understand iptables, it'd be well known
<lorddelta> So a better place to start looking would be for infographics of kernel routing tables then
<lorddelta> Everything is easy to understand if you know how to go about understanding it.
<lorddelta> http://www.actionpacked.com/products/Routing <-- am I on the right track here?
<Crell> Hi folks. I've an odd problem with the clock on my 13.04 system.  I'm in Chicago; I just got back from New York.  When I got to New York and changed my clock, it decided that Chicago == UTC.
<DarthFrog> Cute.
<DarthFrog> No idea why it happened but that's a cute one.
<Crell> Right now, my computer is set to Chicago as the local timezone.  Right now it's 11:37 in Chicago. According to the clock, though, it's 4:37 am, which is UTC.  New York, though, is correcctly showing 12:37.
<Crell> It's actually happening to me and to my housemate, who is running the same version of Kubuntu.
<Crell> Which suggests it may be a more common bug.  I was hoping someone had heard of it.
<DarthFrog> I've certainly experienced recalcitrant timezone issues.
<Crell> How did you fix them?
<DarthFrog> I gave up bashing my head against the wall and just reset them every reboot.  Next time I use my laptop, I'll no doubt encounter them again.
<Crell> Well I have reset it.
<Crell> Or, well, it is being set via ntp.
<Crell> LA and Denver are reporting the correct time.
<Crell> Correction: My housemate just noted it affects both of her computers, so all 3 13.04 systems in the house are affected.
<Crell> It looks like it's just whatever the "home" timezone is that's affected.  If I set the computer to NYC time, NYC shows up as UTC and everyone else is correct.
<Crell> http://askubuntu.com/questions/268073/kubuntu-and-kde-clock  - Hang on, this looks promising.
<lorddelta> Crell; happened to me too
<lorddelta> I had a similar experience with the clock screwing up
<lorddelta> different time zones
<lorddelta> right now it seems to have fixed itself, but only after a bunch of updates
<lorddelta> and the interface for 'fixing' the time is still broken
<lorddelta> file a bug
<Crell> Where's the link for that?  And would just a link to the thread above with "This works" be an acceptable bug report?  (Slightly more detailed, but no sense in copy/pasting that page.)
<lorddelta> https://bugs.kde.org/
<lorddelta> There' something seriously wrong with the whole time package, which is worrying because it affects certification
<lorddelta> right now I actually have two different times for the same timezone on my computer...
<lorddelta> And its the ntp interface which is screwed up
<Crell> Fun times.
<lorddelta> Don't ask me what caused it; it just happened out of the blue about 2-3 weeks ago
<Crell> Same for us.
<Crell> It happened to my housemate when she last was poking at TZ settings.
<Crell> It happened to me when I went to New York and changed my timezone... it then decided local was UTC.
<Crell> It looks like the actual problem is that the /etc/localtime symlink is invalid, so it falls back to UTC.
<lorddelta> let me know if that fixes it.
<lorddelta> I'd certainly appreciate it.
<Crell> Yes, the link I posted above seems to fix it for me.
<Crell> Although it implies that the next time I change the timezone it will happen again.
<lorddelta> my 'fix' was to manually set TZ in my bashrc
<lorddelta> and then run 'date' whenever I wanted the actual time
<lorddelta> oh, and run sudo ntpdate myself
<lorddelta> But I couldn't get the plasma-desktop to fix itself.
<lorddelta> Can you try really quick and see if messing with your automatic time update works for you?
<lorddelta> adjust date and time in settings
<lorddelta> automatically retrieve time checkbox
<Crell> Mess with how?
<Crell> It's set to pull from NTP, yes.
<Crell> Always has been for me.
<lorddelta> toggle the checkbox, hit 'apply'
<lorddelta> I get an error message telling me it cannot contact pool.ntp.org although that's hogwash because the actual ntp utility works fine
<Crell> Jumped back to broken UTC.
<Crell> I get no such error.
<lorddelta> Yup, its related then at least
<lorddelta> Curious that I get that error and you don't
<Crell> Could be a separate bug.
<lorddelta> Or it could be one bug with multiple symptoms, and your have a slightly different configuration somewhere...
<lorddelta> you*
 * Crell nods.
<Crell> Oh good.  And now trying to repeat the process from before isn't fixing it now.
<Crell> You broke my computer! :-)
 * lorddelta pats self on back
<lorddelta> Sorry X_X
 * Crell isn't sure which program to file this bug under...
<Crell> There is no Clock or Klock...
<lorddelta> heh
<lorddelta> its not plasma's fault, I was messing with the widgets the other day for a different reason, there are (several) problems with the DataSource stuff in kde
<lorddelta> I suspect that's part of the problem
<Crell> Fun times.
<Crell> Let me ask in #kde
<lorddelta> But know I don't know what daemon specifically is responsible, but I'm thinking its a daemon issue
 * Crell doesn't know the guts of KDE well enough.
<Crell> It's been a long time since I paid close attention to system processes.  I'm a web dev architect these days.
<lorddelta> well hey you should be at home, they write most of plasma in QML these days it seems
<lorddelta> So that's basically just glorified JS
<Crell> If we had to pick a language to be the new ubiquitous language of the world, why did it have to be one as crappy as Javascript?
 * Crell does mostly server side PHP.
<lorddelta> Hey, similar things could be said about PHP...
<lorddelta> I prefer JS...
<lorddelta> Ubuntu was hedging its bets on Python, and it nearly made it.
<Crell> I was just talking with folks in NYC today about the parallels there between PHP and JS. :-)
<lorddelta> ...don't tell me, I bet someone's built a linux distro that runs off of php X_X
<Crell> I certainly hope not.
<Crell> I know there's gtk bindings for PHP, which is just weird.  I've never used it.
<lorddelta> not that I'm holding my breath but some people are using php as a replacement for perl these days...so we might see more of that crazyness in the near future.
<Crell> Well PHP is decent enough as a shell scripting language.
<lorddelta> Think that's how python got started anyways
<Crell> And it's certainly more readable than Perl.
<Crell> But I wouldn't use it as the basis for an OS.
 * Crell has written CLI PHP apps for clients before.
<lorddelta> Perl is more like super-bash
<Crell> Perl: It's like awk, but for people for whom awk is too readable.
<lorddelta> ew. Why would anyone want to program in awk...
<Crell> Nothing more than 4 lines, at laest.
<Crell> least.
<lorddelta> I haven't done much of awk, but I'd rather write a perl program if I'm gonna do any serious shell work
<lorddelta> I don't touch php unless I have to
<lorddelta> but its gotten better since php5 I guess
<lorddelta> anyways! any luck in kde?
<Crell> Someone there just suggested plasma applets.
<lorddelta> oh boy
<Crell> Yeah, if your memory of PHP is PHP 4, PHP 5 is an entirely new language.
<lorddelta> you're gonna get the run-around
<Crell> It just shares a lot of syntax with the old one. :-)
 * Crell was partially responsible for the death of PHP 4.
<lorddelta> Yeah, it looks a lot more like Java now.
<lorddelta> That or C++
<lorddelta> PHP might be popular for a bit, I don't know if its going to stick around, but its an OOP language now, and Functional is what is currently cool. Which will change in 5 years and PHP will switch back to functional in PHP6
<lorddelta> :P
<lorddelta> Meanwhile Perl still will be plotting perl5
<lorddelta> and everyone will still be using perl4
<Crell> hehe.
<Crell> Don't confuse procedural with functional.
<Crell> VERY VERY different beasts.
 * Crell has given conference talks on functional vs. procedural vs. oop.
<Crell> PHP's been around for 18 years, and runs 80% of the web.  It's not going away any time soon. :-)
<lorddelta> Javascript does suck now, but hey php4 kinda sucked as well...I'm hedging my bets on ES6. Actionscript was a decent language, however bad Flash Player may have been.
<lorddelta> Sorry with the functional vs procedural. Just everyone has function pointers and 'closures' these days, so its easy to call something functional when you mean procedural
<lorddelta> Or Functors if you like C++
<Crell> PHP has closures now, too.  and generators in the latest version.
<Crell> It's not a truely functional language in that the runtime doesn't enforce pure functions and immutable variables, but very few languages are purely functional.
<Crell> lorddelta: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=320456
<ubottu> KDE bug 320456 in kcm_clock "Selecting "set date & time automatically" sets time to GMT, ignoring time zone setting." [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Crell> Looks like it was already filed.  I added some additional data.
 * Crell tries to be a good OSS citizen.
<Crell> lorddelta: Drop some votes on it if you want to pimp it a bit. :-)  (Although I don't know if that ends up meaning anything.)
<lorddelta> heh I will if I remember what my pwd is
<lorddelta> kde was one of those weird sites that forced me to use an odd password that got lost in a pwd manager somewhere
<Crell> fun.  They have a recovery tool though.  Worked for me.
<nikola_> Hello guys. This morning I decided to install Kubuntu 13.04. Its a fresh installation and what I wanted to add first is build-essential to have gcc ( i need it to install new AMD catalyst ). Unfortunately, I ran into depency hell and I can't fix it. Is there some solution or its better to go back to 12.04 ?
<tron71> nikola_ what errors do you get?
<nikola_> http://pastebin.com/NMYm9KFQ
<nikola_> Note that this is fresh installation
<nikola_> No other applications are installed. I used 13.04 ISO image I downloaded from official Kubuntu web site
<tron71> mh... can you check your source repositories in the package manager?
<tron71> which repositories are enabled?
<lordievader> nikola_: Have you run "apt-get update" before trying to install?
<nikola_> Sorry for AFK
<nikola_> lordievader : Yes I did
<tron71> and what about enabled repositories?
<nikola_> Only "Canocial Partners" are unchecked
<lordievader> nikola_: What happens when you run "apt-get -f install"?
<nikola_> Everything else is checked
<nikola_> I get same rrror message.
<lordievader> nikola_: Could you pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy gcc"?
<nikola_> Sure
<nikola_> http://pastebin.com/zKyzEbfv
<lordievader> Okay, the correct version is available. What dependencies is gcc missing?
<nikola_> http://pastebin.com/NMYm9KFQ
<lordievader> nikola_: This doesn't show what gcc is missing.
<nikola_> How to see that ?
<lordievader> nikola_: You can try to install it or run "apt-cache showpkg gcc".
<nikola_> http://pastebin.com/sNTdZJcz
<lordievader> nikola_: Ah it depends on libc6-dev, what happens when you try to install it?
<nikola_> http://pastebin.com/Q01UK7A4
<lordievader> nikola_: Have you run since your installation a "apt-get upgrade" or "apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<nikola_> No, only "update"
<nikola_> Should I do it now ?
<lordievader> nikola_: Yes.
<nikola_> "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded"
<lordievader> Now that is odd...
<nikola_> Yeah, I never encountered something like this before.
<nikola_> I mean in previous distros I never had problems with installingpackages and depencies
<nikola_> But this is kinda endless...
<lordievader> libc6-dev is complaining about libc6 being ouddated.
<lordievader> I think it has a simple solution with one big problem, update libc6 and then update the rest. The big problem? Updating libc6...
<nikola_> So thats kinda "loop" or something ?
<nikola_> The strangest thing is gcc is located in build-essential and build-essential is looking for gcc itself
<lordievader> build-essential is a meta package, in itself it is nothing. Just a bunch of dependencies.
<nikola_> Btw if nothing of that doesnt work I will revert back to 12.04
<nikola_> I think thats a solution for now until 13.04 reach stable state or something...
<lordievader> nikola_: Try to run the full "apt-get update&& apt-get dist-upgrade" again.
<lordievader> nikola_: It should already have that, being released and all ;)
<nikola_> Update is done
<nikola_> And for upgrade : "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<lordievader> nikola_: Phew, I'm not sure what to do now...
<nikola_> I also tried to reinstall 13.04 3-4 times and still same thing.
<nikola_> It's ok. At least we tried...
<nikola_> I think to install Ubuntu
<nikola_> and to install kubuntu-desktop from there
<lordievader> nikola_: Or Ubuntu-Server, if you are comfortable with the commandline. Saves you the whole Unity desktop.
<nikola_> Yeah, im fine with command-line
<nikola_> Thank you for all help you provided
<nikola_> At least we know now its some sort of ugly bug
<lordievader> nikola_: No problem. Too bad we couldn't find a solution.
<nikola_> Nah its ok
<nikola_> What you use anyway ?
<nikola_> Also Kubuntu or Ubuntu ?
<lordievader> nikola_: What do you mean?
<lordievader> nikola_: Kubuntu, for my desktop and home-laptop.
<nikola_> You use 12.04 or this one 13.04 ?
<nikola_> I should also note that I installed Kubuntu 13.04 from USB Stick
<nikola_> Maybe thats an issue...
<lordievader> On the desktop 13.10 and 13.04 on the laptop. My server runs 12.04.
<nikola_> You installed from CD-ROM or from USB stick ?
<nikola_> Just want to see if my USB is drive is prob corrupted or something...
<nikola_> Maybe thats why I get all those errors...
<lordievader> nikola_: Usually from a usb stick.
<nikola_> I will try to install from another USB stick
<nikola_> Thank you for all help :)
<nikola_> lordievader : One more info. You never had problems installing build-essential when using 13.04 ?
<lordievader> nikola_: Never on 12.04, 13.04 or 13.10. From what I remember, not sure if I had it installed on my 12.10 install.
<nikola_> Then thats def a problem with my USB drive
<nikola_> Thats why I get reports about "broken packages"
<nikola_> Im going to install from another USB drive and I will report results
<nikola_> Thanks again for everything.
<Saint> blah
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<bwat47> thank god for kde 4.11 beta 2, finally no more tearing on intel with kwin
<dnivra> Hello. I'm running Kubuntu 12.04.2 I recently got a new computer and the replaced the hard disk of the new one with the hard disk from the old machine. Now, some of the desktop effects do not work. Is there anyway to debug and fix the issue?
<dnivra> Cover Switch, Desktop Cube, Desktop Cube Animation, Startup Feedback are the effects that do not work. I cannot change the composting type to OpenGL either - KDE automatically reverts to xrender saying it cannot apply the new settings.
<lordievader> dnivra: What kind of graphics card do you have?
<dnivra> I don't have a dedicated GPU AFAIK. I'm checking now to be sure.
<dnivra> lspci says "VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)"
<lordievader> dnivra: Does that support OpenGL?
<dnivra> I am not sure but I'm guessing it doesn't since I can't witch to OpenGL - KDE automatically reverts to xrender.
<lordievader> dnivra: Xrender doesn't support a lot of those fancy things like the Cube or the blur effect.
<dnivra> Ah okay so that explains why none of those can be enabled.
<dnivra> Okay I guess that fixed it. I was going through the installed packages and found I had installed fglrx when I'd faced this issue earlier but that didn't solve it though. I removed those packages and was able to change the composting type to OpenGL.
<dnivra> Guess I should've double checked before coming here.
<dnivra> Thanks for the help lordievader :)!
<lordievader> dnivra: No problem ;)
<todor> Hi all. Can somebody help me with parted and a partition alignment? I created 4 partitions without problem and the last partition complains about poor performance.
<todor> The correct partition is: 205211648s   2157754020s. The next unaligned partition is 2157754021s  7814037134s
<todor> I saw many howtos for alighning the first partion, but how do I apply this on the fifth partition?
<todor> REGISTER toto t.i.ivanov@gmail.com
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<calwig_> I have something ackward just happening to my 12.04 LTS Kubuntu
<calwig_> So the PC is booted, it initiates Kubuntu and upon login, the screen asks for a password. Its entered, then a black screen, suddenly back to the login screen...
<calwig_> it keeps doing this again and again after I log in. So I cant get to the desktop
<calwig_> How can the KDE Windows Manager be reset, or is there a procedure like this
<HighHo> Calwig, have you checked if there are multiple possible sessions?
<calwig_> HighHo: Well no, how do I check that. And also, how could there be 2 possible sessions, if there was nothing done to the PC, it was just once rebooted from being logged in normal into a session, to suddenly having this
<calwig_> Is there a Forum link to look this up...
<calwig_> That would be good :)
<HighHo> I think its called "Session Type" it will be visable on the login screen  just make sure kde is selected.
<calwig_> HighHo: Interesting, Ill have a look
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<calwig> HighHo: The menu options has the following:  Default / KDE Plasma Workspace / KDE Plasma Workspace (failsafe session) / Failsafe
<calwig> I presume it is KDE Plasma Workspace
<HighHo> yep
<calwig> which I have chosen
<calwig> Would it maybe also be Default?
<calwig> What happens then, log in?
<calwig> or restart the PC again
<HighHo> yes try and login (from my memory Default is the last used session I could be wrong)
<HighHo> no just login
<calwig> let me try
<calwig> Something is a little weary and strange, I chose Default, I logged in, immediately black screen even displays *checking battery state
<HighHo> Are you aware of any chnages to the system prior to this?
<calwig> system changes absolutely none.
<calwig> The only thing I was doing was fdisking my usb. And how I know nothing changed, is because I have another Kubuntu working OS near this one which also shows on the boot screen, I logged in (same login screen) and it works just fine
<calwig> Im on a console AltF1
<HighHo> Can you type "df"
<calwig> and I switched to AltF7 and displays just the boot process log
<calwig> yep df -h
<calwig> oh wait
<calwig> I just noticed my /dev/sda2 is 100%
<calwig> could that be it
<HighHo> yeah, whats the mount point of it?
<calwig> no wonder the other Kubuntu session worked fine, because its still got space
<calwig> this is the working OS now/dev/sda2    with / as mounting point
<calwig> I think we found the solution
<HighHo> Great :)
<calwig> So now Im logging into the working Kubuntu and move or figure out what to do with data on that part
<calwig> Holy moly
<calwig> I just checked the /dev/sda2 it has 0% space, I wonder why it went to this so quick
<HighHo> try "sudo apt-get clean" (this will remove cached packages data) then "sudo apt-get autoremove" (this will remove packaes if possible where dependencys are no longer required)
<calwig> ah yes my favorite tasks :)
<calwig> I think I freed like 2gb
<calwig> Ok 1.2Gb free, reboot then apt-get tasks
<calwig> Ah, this time I had to chose KDE Plasma Workspace
<calwig> and it logged in
<calwig> \o/
<calwig> thanks HighHo
<HighHo> Great news, your welcome
<calwig> now onto what I was doing
<keithzg> So how does one get a proper default resolution *outside* of one's own user session (ie. on LightDM and etc) on an asymmetrical two-screen setup these days?
<keithzg> I'm kindof baffled, but I don't want to long for the days of fiddling with xorg.conf!
<HighHo> Keithzg, what drivers are you using?
<keithzg> HighHo: Intel (it's an Intel i5-3550)
<keithzg> Worth mentioning, I'm running KDE 4.10.5
<HighHo> I have 1 system thats connected to 2 displays, the resolustions are fine for me, the login display is on the default monitor (using an nvidia card). So afired I cant really add more than that hopefully someone else might be able to,
<keithzg> Yeah, sadly for me both monitors by default are displaying at the resolution of the lower, smaller one (1440x900).
<keithzg> And the new Display And Monitor config in SystemSettings is . . . unpolished (and overly user-friendly for my purposes, heh)
<HighHo> Just out of intrest you mentioned lightDM is it the same with KDM?
<keithzg> Haven't tried. That's a good question.
<keithzg> Might as well try. This is my work computer, after all, I don't bother booting into crazy random other DMs and WMs just for kicks, heh.
<keithzg> Quasi-related, I'm weirdly fascinated to see what shakes out for which Display Manager ends up being the KDE default in the Wayland era.
<keithzg> alright, time to swap DMs and see...
<keithzg> No change. KDM displays both monitors at 1440x900 too.
<keithzg> (and my kwallet problems persist, but that's another story)
<keithzg> (damned power outage...)
<keithzg> This is what I hate about the modern automated stuff; when it does work, how does one fix it? #getoffmylawn
<keithzg> Hmph. Looks like it's an xorg.conf file or bust.
<SonikkuAmerica> keithzg: The pound sign is for IRC channels, not Twitter hashtags :)
<keithzg> SonikkuAmerica: Part of my joke :)
<SonikkuAmerica> keithzg: Haha
<SonikkuAmerica> keithzg: Problems with kdewallet, I hear? I think there's some sort of bug that occurs if you use your login password as your kdewallet password.
<keithzg> SonikkuAmerica: Definitely not what I do. I always make sure it's an entirely different password.
<keithzg> My issue is just it fails to properly start upon session start, I have to kill the daemon and then invoke it again before anything can get any passwords out (despite how it initially prompted me for my wallet password).
<keithzg> But actually, it was different now that I logged in from KDM rather than LightDM. This time, it didn't appear to start at all and so didn't prompt me to unlock my wallet (hence some things like ownCloud sync started complaining) but then once I did open it things worked fine without having to kill the daemon.
<n0yd> BluesKaj_: you around?
<n0yd> Argh, this is bugging me. I cannot get the system time correct on Kubuntu 13.04
<n0yd> I've never had a problem getting the time right in Linux before
<n0yd> I usually can always fix it, but this time its stummping me. Anyone willing to give a hand?
<n0yd> I've read other people having similar problem with same version of kubuntu oddly
<yofel> n0yd: possibly http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?62995-Wrong-time-zone-on-your-clock-Help-Kubuntu-devs-create-a-fix
<n0yd> My TZDATA is correct, I've reconfigured many times.  But the EDT (my local timezone, EST with daylight savings) is 6 hours behind
<n0yd> But the UTC is actually the right time for EDT
<n0yd> yofel: i dont get it...
<n0yd> And its not for a lack of trying
<n0yd> People are saying /etc/localtime has a broken link,  but reconfiguring tzdata fixes the link. Well great, ive set txdata 10 times, the tz is correct. The ytime is not
<n0yd> The UTC is the time of what my correct time would be in my own TZ
<n0yd> Not 5 hours ahead like it should be
<yofel> o.O
<n0yd> or 6, with daylight savings
<n0yd> I can make the clock in KDE display right, but that doesnt nothing for actual system time
<n0yd> So things like security certificates get messed up
<n0yd> I cant use tor, etc
<n0yd> So.... anyone else wanna lend a hand?
<n0yd> :)
<keithzg> n0yd: I, uhh, personally did a dumb hack to fix it myself.
<keithzg> n0yd: I told KDE *not* to automatically adjust the Date/Time . . . and installed ntpd, haha
<n0yd> keithzg: where do you tell it not ti fix it?
<n0yd> you mean uncheck the box?
<keithzg> Yup.
<n0yd> k
<n0yd> I think ive already tried ntpd and it didnt work
<n0yd> lemme see
<keithzg> Specifically I think I also then set the "time" to UTC in KDE.
<keithzg> At least, what's what I currently have it set to, heh.
<n0yd> wouldnt matter
<keithzg> Yeah, the system time for me at least would even show correctly, but KDE if set to automatic would muck it up.
<n0yd> the time displayed in KDE has no bearing on the system time
<n0yd> right
<n0yd> but mine was never set to auto
<n0yd> wtf, I ran ntpd, and now its messed up even more
<n0yd> date
<n0yd> woops
<keithzg> heh
<n0yd> UTC is still showing what the localtiume should be
<keithzg> I may have needed to reconfigure my locale after swapping over to a local ntpd
<n0yd> And now the localtime is 4 hours behind the UTC
<n0yd> its so messed up
<n0yd> localtime should be showing the time that UTC is currently showing, and UTC should be +6 ahead of the localtime
<OerHeks> I had issues too, did a re-install, but your remark about certificates and tor are interesting.
<n0yd> Of course security certs complain about time
<n0yd> They are supposed to
<n0yd> If they didnt, you would have issues
<keithzg> n0yd: might be worth a 'dpkg-reconfigure tzdata'
<OerHeks> True.
<n0yd> keithzg: I already have
<keithzg> just to be sure
<n0yd> Already said that
<n0yd> Ive done it more than i can count
<keithzg> n0yd: after you started ntpd?
<n0yd> oh, no
<n0yd> weird, now its right
<OerHeks> adjusting time +2 hrs manually fixed it untill next reboot, and still twitter and other time based services like earthquake maps still were off-time.
<keithzg> Yeah, that's how it played out for me.
<n0yd> though when i was reconfiguring it was still hilighted on the right options
<n0yd> wait....
<n0yd> What is UTC right now?
<keithzg> 20:29
<n0yd> 20:20?
<n0yd> err ya
<n0yd> misread
<OerHeks> 8:29 PM
<OerHeks> Tuesday, July 16, 2013 (UTC)
<n0yd> Ok, just checking
<n0yd> Well, hopefully it doesnt go bonkers again
<n0yd> Now, lets check some certs
<keithzg> Yeah, I remember for myself I reconfigured tzdata a dozen times and it always *seemed* to be correct, but never ended up so. Then after installing ntpd finally tzdata reconfigured properly. Hopefully your case continues to be like mine and remains stable :)
<n0yd> Yup, thanks
<keithzg> np
<n0yd> It had been byugging me for weeks
<n0yd> Well, tor certs work now
<OerHeks> Will it still work after reboot?
<n0yd> yup
<n0yd> because of ntpd
<n0yd> ntpd runs on boot
<OerHeks> oke, thanks, noted this.
<sgrover> Had dual monitors setup.  Now switched back to single monitor.  KDM login still things there are two monitors and puts the login prompt half way off the screen.  How do I fix this?  dpkg-reconfigure kdm did nothing.
<chachan> sgrover, even if you restart?
<chachan> s/restart/reboot
<sgrover> chachan: yes - reboot, restart kdm, whichever.  It is always expecting a second monitor.  The background image (default Kubuntu theme) is also scaled for two monitors.
<sgrover> No issue once I log in though.
<chachan> sgrover, and did you check the display configuration to see if you have only one?
<sgrover> The display config only shows one monitor.  I just tried to "unify outputs" anyways but did not reboot/restart kdm yet (was waiting for a response here before logging out).
<sgrover> brb
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<yalcin> hi
#kubuntu 2013-07-17
<Roey> hey all
<Roey> what's this weird issue with Fx 22.0 removing 2 tabs at once when I hit ctrl-w ???
<Roey> and why is this behavior apparent only on my laptop and not on my desktop?
<Fuzai> Hi i'm new to kde, but been around linux forever.  I just installed ms office into wine and everything is working good, but how do change the defaults in dolphins create new ( right click ) from open office to the ms office equivlants ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Fuzai: You'd have to set the default application to "wine /path/to/MS/whichever/program/it/is.exe"
<Fuzai> I looked into default applications and didn't see it, is that a specifc thing in dolphin somewhere?
<SonikkuAmerica> Fuzai: This should give you a general idea of how to do it using the terminal: http://askubuntu.com/questions/115795/can-microsoft-office-programs-be-opened-by-default-instead-of-libre-office
<Fuzai> Thank you
<Fuzai> I :)
<SonikkuAmerica> I?
<Fuzai> typo, crappy keyboard :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh. lol
<SonikkuAmerica> Enjoy KDE, by the way - it's stylish and attractive.
<Fuzai> Honestly, i've been using Xfce alot because I can't handle unity and gnome anymore.  I put kubuntu on my grandmothers pc because it seemed like the closest thing to what shes familiar with
<Fuzai> I really like what kde is looking like these days and just started migrating my main desktop to it last night
<Fuzai> Very fluid
<Fuzai> Quassel is alot better then xchat, and k3b has been kicking butt for me for a while
<Fuzai> I hate to sound like such a newb, but I'm really not getting this.  I'm trying to modify the create new right click context menu in dolphin ( kubuntu 13.04 ), could someone point me to the exact file I need to edit, I can probably get it from there
<BuddyLuvve> Hey... I've got a little problem... I've got a little Dell system with onboard video hooked up to an Acer 27 inch touch screen -- everything works fine with normal kubuntu, but when I try to use kubuntu-active, my video looks like this: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/64170531/IMG_20130711_182416.jpg -- Plymouth, the plasma active splash screen, and the unlock dialog display correctly, but I can't figure out how to make
<BuddyLuvve> the xsession not be all scrambled... Anyone got any ideas???
<axel__> #dev /
<paolo> !list
<ubottu> paolo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<paolo> bye
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<dnivra> Hello. I'm running Kubuntu 12.04.2 I recently got a new computer and the replaced the hard disk of the new one with the hard disk from the old machine. Now KWin keeps crashing and I've to restart kdm to fix it. I also find that when I restart KDM, the composting type gets set to xrender and most of the times, I am able to set it back to OpenGL. Is there anyway I can figure out why KWin crashes?
<dnivra> (there are occasional times when I can't change it to OpenGL).
<dnivra> lspci says my VGA graphics adapter is "Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)".
<dnivra> Okay now is a time when I can't change to OpenGL - it gets automatically reset to xrender.
<BluesKaj> dnivra, one can't just replace a HDD with an OS installed on it to run in a different computer ...the hardware is different , drivers etc are different
<dnivra> Ah okay. I wanted to avoid a full reinstall and so replaced the HDD. Guess I can't evade a full reinstall :(.
<BluesKaj> there's no way around it
<dnivra> Good to know. Thanks BluesKaj!
<BluesKaj> besides , your performance will be much better with a proper clean install
<dnivra> Oh! Why's that?
<BluesKaj> dnivra, the OS will install the right drivers for your hardware on the new pc
<BluesKaj> and use the RAM etc to mit's full capabilities
<dnivra> Ah okay - I thought there must be an additional reason :).
<BluesKaj> dnivra,, many other factors as well, too numerous to mention
<BluesKaj> what was the original OS on thje pc W7  or W8 ?
<BluesKaj> dnivra,^
<dnivra> yes - Win 7.
<dnivra> Oh wait you meant before replacing. That was Windows server 2008 I think.
<BluesKaj> ok , just wondering if it uses uefi instead of the bios
<BluesKaj> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<dnivra> I suppose I should be able to check from the Setup screen of the machine?
<BluesKaj> dnivra, so the pc is "new" to you , not new from a pc store
<dnivra> Ah yes. I should have been clearer. Sorry about that.
<BluesKaj> dnivra, yes exactly , but if the pc is made in 2010 or previous then you have a regular bios
<BluesKaj> which is more kubuntu friendly
<BluesKaj> in terms of instalkling'
<dnivra> Ah okay. Judging by the looks of the machine, it's probably made before 2010.
<dnivra> Plus, since the machine boots the OS from this hard disk, I'm guessing it's a regular bios.
<BluesKaj> do you ger the bios screen at bootup with F key option to open the bios?
<dnivra> I'm not sure. I'lll reboot, check and be back.
<BluesKaj> ok
<dnivra> Any particular signs which will confirm it is UEFI? Will the function key options be disabled?
<BluesKaj> no , you should have a normal bios , uefi should show up on the screen , I think ...never relly seen one
<BluesKaj> it's just that we're having some issues with uefi on new pcs with W8 installed
<dnivra> I just checked - UEFI boot is disabled. So I guess there won't be any issues.
<BluesKaj> cool , now you can proceed with a proper install ...if the original HDD is worth reinstalling , but that's your decision
<dnivra> Yeah I think I will - rather than be stuck with good hardware but not being able to use it fully because of non-optimal settings is bad :). Just that upgrade will take some time - no choice I suppose.
<dnivra> Thanks a lot for all your help BluesKaj!
<BluesKaj> dnivra, np , c'mon back when you're done the install and let us know how it went ]\
<dnivra> Sure thing :)
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<jorgelortiz> soy de puerto rico
<jorgelortiz> hayhalguna persona de puerto rico ademas de mi persona
<nick87720z> Hi there. Are there any russians, using backintime-kde?
<olivier_1> Hi all. I just installed kubuntu on a brand nez computer. It told me that install was ok at the end but I'm not able to boot on the hard drive. I can boot on my external usb drive.
<olivier_1> I have no idea of what has been wrong except maybe because my hard drive use GPT instead of MBR
<BluesKaj> olivier_1, did the pc come with W8 installed?
<olivier_1> No I bought separated parts ..
<olivier_1> I assembled the computer myself
<BluesKaj> does it have regular bios ?
<olivier_1> I wasn't aware of GPT 10 minutes ago so ...
<BluesKaj> or uefi ?
<olivier_1> BluesKaj: How to know that ?
<olivier_1> (I've been out of the world for two years and I need a serious update :) )
<BluesKaj> what kind of bios screen and options at bootup
<olivier_1> Well I haven't noticed anything unusual. This is a ASUS motherboard and I went into the BIOS to configured some little things. It is a new version for me but I didn't noticed something special. What should I look for in the bios ?
<olivier_1> Its supposed to be written somewhere : uefi
<olivier_1> Or can I just check for the model on the internet ?
<olivier_1> yep it is an uefi bios
<olivier_1> according to asus website
<olivier_1> I should read some doc about that I don't know what is it ...
<BluesKaj> ok good , then you can hold the left shiftkey down right after the bios screen to bring up grub menu
<BluesKaj> you may need to use the nomodeset option in grub if the grub menu doesn't appear
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<olivier_1> ok I'll start my laptop to connect to irc while I'm restarting this computer
<olivier_1> ubottu: I have no graphic card just the intel graphic 4000
<ubottu> olivier_1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<olivier_1> :)
<BluesKaj> well it means your gpu
<olivier_1> I reconnect ...
<dnivra> So I just finished installing but I didn't format the root partition(I'm upgrading now). OpenGL is working fine for now but I noticed that z shell is responding rather slowly between each command execution. Any possible reason for this behaviour?
<olivier_1> Well if the external usb drive is not connected it goes directly to the bios ...
<olivier_1> Even when I press left shift
<nonzj> hello, i made a mistake and uninstalled/disabled some services which were enabling me to Sleep/Hibernate, now i don't have these buttons anymore; instead i sleep my computer by using the command: "dbus-send --system --print-reply     --dest="org.freedesktop.UPower"     /org/freedesktop/UPower     org.freedesktop.UPower.Suspend", but when i come back the screen is not locked; so, how can i restore the sleep/hibernate button, or how can
<olivier_1> The hard drive is detected by the bios and is present in the boot list after the blue ray ...
<BluesKaj> olivier_1, did format the HDD using the usb media ?
<olivier_1> BluesKaj: Yes
<olivier_1> I'm reading a ubuntu tuto about uefi currently. Apprently I should repair the boot :)
<olivier_1> I should run boot repair
<olivier_1> ANd deactivate the fast boot setting in the bios
<BluesKaj> uhm yeah
<BluesKaj> othen you do sudo grub-install /dev/sdX from the usb drive
<BluesKaj> sdX being the dev assigned letter , prbly sda
<olivier_1> BluesKaj: Thats the first thing I did but I had an error about /boot/grub ...
<BluesKaj> guess my knowledge of uefi is too little to help with that
<olivier_1> BluesKaj: thanks anyway to indicate me the way :) Now that I know that it's probably uefi that is causing the problem it's just a matter of time
<BluesKaj> olivier_1, theppl at #ubuntu are quite knowledgable about uefi , altho you probly get the uefi factoid from ubottu at first , expalin your situation and I'm sure you'll receive aid
<BluesKaj> dnivra, did you try the konsole rather than z-shell for comparison , also make sure you update and upgrade to bring the install up to date
<DoomBoom> I've got a mysterious problem: Whatever time zone I use as primary time zone, the time keeps getting set to the current time at UTC. So I can set my time zone to Amsterdam or to Moscow time, but either way it says it's 17:40 right now
<DoomBoom> and if I set my current time zone to UTC and let my desktop clock display the time in a different time zone, the different time zone /does/ display correctly
<DoomBoom> maybe I should just reinstall linux
<BluesKaj> DoomBoom, I gave up on auto time servers , so i don't enable it , but setting your timezone in the clock settings should default to your original time setting at install as long as they are the same
<stew__> hey
<DoomBoom> what do you mean, BluesKaj? I can change my time zone in the Date & Time module but whatever I set it to, the system time will be set to 17:53, same as UTC
<BluesKaj> uncheck UTC in the time settings , I don't know what else to say, use your time zone there
<BluesKaj> DoomBoom,^\
<DoomBoom> but thanks, BluesKaj. I feel kinda stupid now
<BluesKaj> DoomBoom, don't feel that way , we all make mistakes now and then. :)
<lorddelta> DoomBoom; its not your fault, there's a bug on this
<lorddelta> I and a couple others are having trouble with the time
<lorddelta> in 12.04/13.04
<lorddelta> I'm pulling down updates as we speak, but It doesn't look like anything's been updated that might fix the issue
<DoomBoom> hm
<DoomBoom> I wonder what causes it
<lorddelta> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=320456
<ubottu> KDE bug 320456 in kcm_clock "Selecting "set date & time automatically" sets time to GMT, ignoring time zone setting." [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<lorddelta> There has been weirdness with the time for a while, as BluesKaj said the automatic time stuff doesn't work well so there may be several independent bugs at work.
<lorddelta> I have the impossible situation at the moment of having two times show up for a single timezone at the moment, so there is soemthing very broken.
<lorddelta> something*
<lorddelta> Although I hope it gets fixed soon, UTC is quite far away so I made the embarassing mistake of thinking it was an entirely different time than it actually was today.
<DoomBoom> wait a secs, that didn't fix it
<DoomBoom> the date command still gives UTC time instead of local
<lorddelta> DoomBoom; as I said, its not your fault, this is a bug that hasn't been fixed yet.
<DoomBoom> yeah, I hope they fix it soon too
<lorddelta> It would help if you could comment on the bug and vote on it, to help get it confirmed/a fix out.
<DoomBoom> I can do that, but I guess I have to make an account first
<lorddelta> Speaking of fixes, ton of security fixes in OpenJDK
<lorddelta> O.o
<lorddelta> But that's a good thing I guess.
<BluesKaj> btw Im talking about the panel digital clock settings , DoomBoom, lorddelta
<DoomBoom> yeah I know I put UTC off there
<DoomBoom> still if I put my main time to anything but UTC in my Date & Time settings it's set to UTC regardless. So now my desktop clock has the correct time but my system time is still 2 hours behind
<BluesKaj> you could also run the command ,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<BluesKaj> I should have suggested that first
<DoomBoom> hm, I'll try that
<lorddelta> BluesKaj: someone was in here a day or so ago; that worked until the panel settings screwed it up for them again
<lorddelta> and then that fix stopped working
<lorddelta> And yes the issue is everything on the kde/plasma end of time
<lorddelta> The actual ntp daemon works just fine
<DoomBoom> hm, date is correct now
<BluesKaj> lorddelta, i don't know how to fix it then , I haven't had a problem since I decided to uncheck the auto time server option
<lorddelta> I thought it could have been a permissions issue? Because I had to sync my time using the daemon, which required sudo rights, and I think there may be some broken auth? Because I have to sign into my keychain every time I log on
<lorddelta> BluesKaj: yeah if you set everything manually yourself it works ;)
<lorddelta> I'm not saying the clock is incapable of displaying numbers.
<lorddelta> But I'm talking about my clock panel; it shouldn't be showing two seperate times for a single time zone.
<DoomBoom> in what way does it do that?
<lorddelta> Whether or not the automatic time servers are being used or not.
<BluesKaj> well auto doesn't mean it works correctly , sometimes manual works better
<lorddelta> I actually had an ssl problem because of the off-kilter timezone (although afaik I think it was just a failure to verify a certificate) because of the clock issue, so the issue is more serious than people give it credit it for.
<lorddelta> Auto just means afaik that the computer will check the time on boot up, it doesn't poll the time every 5 minutes I don't think
<lorddelta> Like I said the actual underyling 'automatic' ntp stuff works fine, its the kde stuff that's broken
<lorddelta> But maybe I should spend more time finding the problem than ranting about it ;)
<BluesKaj> ntp wasn't working so well on W7 a while back either , altho it seems ok now
<lorddelta> haha, yeah Windows in general sucks with its time
<lorddelta> Its very funny to see what it does to it sometimes
<lorddelta> Its fine as long as you keep the system online but you end up being days or weeks off sometimes
<lorddelta> You learn how to jank with it if you've used it for long enough, but that's all it is, glorified jank
<lorddelta> At least we have a trusty low level utility here on linux that just works.
<lorddelta> Even if KDE breaks.
<lorddelta> Actually that is one of the things I really miss about my GNOME days, I don't care for gnome3, but the clock in gnome2 was absolutely stelar, the clock panel in kde is still catching up in terms of graphical ease of use and general functionality.
<lorddelta> Multiple time zones coupled with daylight graphs which took the curvature of the earth into account :)
<lorddelta> (not that hard actually but it looked damn impressive - you half expected to be able to tell the time on Mars as well)
<lorddelta> And I'm pretty sure it came enabled by default too.
<lorddelta> I wonder - does anyone know of any public solar clock sources?
<lorddelta> I kinda want to build out the kde clock now
<lorddelta> I've had some issues with the bcd clock for a while now
<lorddelta> and the general time system is so buggy so its perhaps worth looking into
<BluesKaj> yeah lorddelta the Canadain Railway System began using the timezone concept back in the 1880s Sir Sandford Fleming, a Canadian railway planner and engineer, outlined a plan for worldwide standard time in the late 1870s
<BluesKaj> http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/info/time-zones-history.htm , if you're interested
<BluesKaj> it's very important in this vast country of ours
<lorddelta> I'm talking not about UTC (I'm familiar with the concept)
<lorddelta> I mean IPN - interplanetary time
<lorddelta> Ideally something that can take redshift into account.
<lorddelta> http://www.spaceref.com/news/viewnews.html?id=92
<lorddelta> Also aren't timezones pretty political?
<DoomBoom> well, sometimes countries use timezones that don't really fit their area in order to sync up with a nearby economy
<BluesKaj> only in the pacific islands where the international dateleibe affects commerce of the smaller island nations trade with larger ones like Australia etc
<DoomBoom> like France, Belgium, Spain and the Netherlands who sync up with Germany
<BluesKaj> dateline
<lorddelta> I think this is what I'm referring to. I know I've seen it before, I'm just not sure this is it: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ephemeris_time
<BluesKaj> guess that was before the atomic clock
<lorddelta> *nod* yeah I know thats how they sync stuff
<lorddelta> But UTC has the fundamental flaw of  not really accurately expressing actual time thanks to those economic/political decisions. It'd be nice to have a universal number that you can use to derive UTC, rather the other way around
<lorddelta> If you're gonna write a better kde panel clock that is
<lorddelta> One that can tell the time on Mars/the Sun/the Moon
<lorddelta> s/actual time/actual redshift/
<lorddelta> GPS systems do this already, why not our standard digital clocks?
<benklop> hey, got a new kubuntu installation, upgraded and what not with a 3.9 kernel so I can use DisplayLink adapters properly. haven't really made any other changes aside from installing Bumblebee for Optimus support.
<benklop> for some reason Libreoffice won't start up
<benklop> at the terminal, no messages are displayed, I just get the libreoffice banner for a second or two, then nothing
<lorddelta> Version 4.0.4.2 / Kubuntu 12.04.2 working just fine here benklop: i'd check your package number and ask in libreoffice
<lorddelta> And before that I had 3.5 running on here fine for quite a while
<SonikkuAmerica> Another thing: Why is the Kickstarter not available in KDE? (Plasma Widget maybe?)
<benklop> hmm. this is version 4.0.2.2 - did you get 4.0.4.2 from the repos?
<lorddelta> Kickstarter? You mean Kickoff?
<lorddelta> benklop: let me check
<SonikkuAmerica> lorddelta: The LibreOffice Kickstarter
<lorddelta> benklop: http://ppa.launchpad.net/libreoffice/libreoffice-4-0/ubuntu/ precise/main amd64
<benklop> lorddelta: thanks
<lorddelta> SonikkuAmerica: I don't know what you are referring to, sorry
<lorddelta> benklop: np
<lorddelta> I'm afraid I try to stay away from fancy document processing in libreoffice, apart from perhaps excel spreadsheets
<SonikkuAmerica> lorddelta: The little tray icon for LibreOffice (in Tools > Options > Memory) there's no checkbox for it, is it particularly for GTK+?
<lorddelta> SonikkuAmerica: never heard of it till now. And it is called Quickstarter, Kickstarter is to my knowledge an online funding website
<lorddelta> I don't see anything in my systray either so I believe you when you say it doesn't work.
<SonikkuAmerica> lorddelta: Dumbo me *facepalm* In my world Qu == K. lol That's what I meant, the Quickstarter.
<lorddelta> What does it do exactly?
<SonikkuAmerica> lorddelta: It just sits in the system tray and loads up the "New" screen when you click on it. Here it is in Xubuntu (look for the LibreOffice icon up in the top right): http://imagebin.org/264851
<lorddelta> you can just start whichever application (calc, writer, draw) by running a quick search in the Kickoff launcher...if that's what you're trying to achieve
<SonikkuAmerica> lorddelta: Well, yeah, there is that I guess...
<lorddelta> Probably why I haven't noticed it till now.
<lorddelta> its so useful and ambidextrous between it and the command line there's not much use for arbitrary sys tray applets any more
<lorddelta> But I suppose you can't create a "new calc document"
<lorddelta> Hang on I'm gonna run a trace to see if I can catch anything
<lorddelta> I don't see anything particularly interesting
<lorddelta> SonikkuAmerica: I'd ask around #libreoffice, follow their topic forwarding, you need to find the responsible component, then maybe you can let me know or ask in #kde when it comes to getting the applet to show up
<lorddelta> The systray component
<vadrao> Hi all, does anybody know if Kubuntu installs fine with UEFI and GPT enabled hardware? For me Ubuntu installs fine. But, Kubuntu installer crashes
<lorddelta> vadrao: I don't know, but I installed ubuntu originally and switched to kubuntu manually
<vadrao> lorddelta: You mean that you installed Kubuntu-desktop on top of Ubuntu ?
<lorddelta> Why don't you be a bit more specific about what is crashing?
<lorddelta> Yes.
<lorddelta> They share (Ub and Kub) the same core
<lorddelta> Its the desktop that's different, so you can just download it all and run the installer using apt-get if you're comfortable with that
<lorddelta> And remove the Unity desktop too if you want while you are at it
<lorddelta> I had XFCE, Unity, KDE, Gnome 3 all installed simultaneously on here at one time.
<vadrao> lorddelta: The installer crashes when it is trying to install Grub. It says "Sorry the installer crashed while trying to install grub"
<lorddelta> If Ubuntu works then I'd wager its fine; BluesKaj; any thoughts? Its probably just a bad CD, if grub works generally the desktop doesn't touch that
<vadrao> lorddelta: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1178294
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1178294 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Install fails with Kubuntu 13.04 on UEFI system" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lorddelta> Grub is system level so if the Ubuntu core install works, then I see no reason you can't install the kubuntu desktop on top of the ubuntu one.
<yossarianuk> vadrao: do you already have ubuntu installed?
<lorddelta> Its more work, but fixing the CD is probably even more work than you are ready for.
<lorddelta> vadrao: is this the first CD you've tried? I've had it happen to me that a physical media burn is corrupt.
<yossarianuk> if you do then the UEFI bootloader will be the same for ubunut + kubuntu - they both use the entry 'ubuntu' in uefi
<yossarianuk> you need to do 2 things
<lorddelta> It can happen (although more rarely) to the usb sticks.
<vadrao> yossarianuk: I was testing with Ubuntu until now. But, I am a KDE guy and has been using Kubuntu since the past 6 years and would like to continue with that. So tried it and failed
<yossarianuk> 1) copy /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu to /boot/efi/EFI/kubuntu
<vadrao> lorddelta: I am using USB stick
<yossarianuk> 2) change the GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=` line in /etc/default/grub
<yossarianuk> to kubuntu
<lorddelta> vadrao: great, follow yosarianuk's instructions, and if that doesn't work, install kubuntu using apt-get like I suggested :)
<yossarianuk> then 'update-grub'
<yossarianuk> I would just install refind thhough
<yossarianuk> its easier
<vadrao> yossarianuk: refind?
<yossarianuk> get it from 'http://sourceforge.net/projects/refind/files/0.7.1/refind_0.7.1-1_amd64.deb/download'
<lorddelta> 1) apt-get install kubuntu-desktop <-- single step, log out, log in (select the kubuntu desktop)
<yossarianuk> vadrao: it means you don;t need a uefi entry / grub for each distri
<yossarianuk> *distro*
<vadrao> lorddelta: Yes, I know that method. But I dont want unnecessary packages from Ubuntu
<vadrao> lorddelta: That would be my last resort
<lorddelta> sudo apt-get remove unity-desktop
<lorddelta> or the like
<vadrao> lorddelta: Would it remove unity-desktop cleanly
<lorddelta> not sure what that command is, I like having at least two desktops in case on of them breaks
<lorddelta> you can always sudo apt-get purge unity-desktop
<lorddelta> err
<yossarianuk> for me when i update bios I loose all uefi entrys
<lorddelta> sudo apt-get purge unity-desktop && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<lorddelta> run it from vt1
<yossarianuk> the easiet way to access all distros on my disk (all uefi) is refind
<yossarianuk> just instal the deb - reboot - you can access all distros...
<yossarianuk> (and its graphical also)
<vadrao> yossarianuk: Thanks for that tip. I will give refind a try and update here
<yossarianuk> worth a go
<lorddelta> Graphical methods are nice but single liners are as well. Not sure what problem people have with copy paste...
<yossarianuk> perhaps if you already had ubunutu installed in uefi this is messing with kubuntu's boot loader instal
<yossarianuk> you could try remobving it with efibootmgr
<lorddelta> I guess to do is safely 1) 'echo -e "#!/bin/bash \n sudo apt-get purge unity-desktop && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" | tee > switch-deskop.sh && chmod +x switch-desktop.sh' 2) switch to vt1 3) run ./switch-desktop.sh
<vadrao> lorddelta: What does the first command do?
<lorddelta> echoes a script, makes it executable
<lorddelta> the -e parameter lets you evaluate characters like bells and newline returns
<vadrao> lorddelta: Thanks. now I get it
<benklop> SonikkuAmerica: you could try running libreoffice --quickstart
<vadrao> I am not afraid of command line. I could use straight forward commands :)
<benklop> SonikkuAmerica: that should run the quickstarter
<lorddelta> Although that is a little verbose and there is the danger of me making a mistake or not copying the entire command or something
<lorddelta> I'm also not sure that unit-desktop is in unity-desktop but that's the general format
<lorddelta> Which is where guis come in handy :)
<vadrao> lorddelta: Thanks. I will try your option and the option suggested by yossarianuk
<lorddelta> vadrao: heads up if you try my methods just go ahead and stick this script http://paste.ubuntu.com/5885476/ a script called ./switch-desktop.sh, chmod +x it, and execute that
<lorddelta> the command I gave earlier won't work because it won't echo the sha-bang
<SonikkuAmerica> benklop: OK
<vadrao> yossarianuk: In the instructions you have given above, where should I run update-grub command?
<yossarianuk> after altering /etc/default/grub
<vadrao> yossarianuk: When I am altering /etc/default/grub, I am on the host machine, making changes on the USB stick of Kubuntu install right
<vadrao> lorddelta: Thanks a lot. I will do that
<vadrao> yossarianuk: In that case how would update-grub effect the Kubuntu install?
<lorddelta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5885494/ <-- use this one, I double checked and its ubuntu-desktop, and updated to also do stuff like remove unity(2d) and extra un-needed packages before it installs kubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> !purekde | lorddelta
<ubottu> lorddelta: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<lorddelta> SonikkuAmerica: not a good idea, there is some stuff you may want to keep which uses gtk
<lorddelta> like firefox?
<SonikkuAmerica> I didn't know Firefox was built solely on GTK+, and Kubuntu has an installer (included inside the kubuntu-desktop pointer package)
<SonikkuAmerica> (for Firefox)
<BluesKaj> SonikkuAmerica, FF uses some gtk libs
<lorddelta> gtk isn't a bad library, I just don't like what their desktop team has done
<SonikkuAmerica> BluesKaj: Doesn't Kubuntu have them pulled in anyway if the Firefox installer is run? (I use Chromium)
<lorddelta> Wow they still use gtk2
<lorddelta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5885504/
<lorddelta> Guess it must be to support the Mate guys.
<lorddelta> And older windows computers.
<BluesKaj> SonikkuAmerica, no , chromium uses gtk as well afiak
<SonikkuAmerica> BluesKaj: I didn't have to pull in much, I think it only needed the glibs
<lorddelta> And anyways I don't think you need to worry about purging gnome anyways, I have the unity desktop installed as well but I'm being told that gnome isn't installed, except gnome-terminal.
<SonikkuAmerica> BluesKaj: I know it can incorporate the GTK+ theme anyway, so it needs glibs for that
<lorddelta> And the GTK theme can incorporate the KDE theme, so its good all around.
<BluesKaj> one can always go the purekde route but it's not advisable , limits one 's themes and fonts
<BluesKaj> and other stuff I'm sure
<vadrao> How do I change the language of this column in my Konsole. http://i.imgur.com/aYv1bnU.png
<vadrao> My default language is English
<vadrao> I live in Finland and that language is Finnish. I would like to change it to English
<vadrao> anybody can help me ?
<BluesKaj> vadrao, al+F2 , type kdesudo systemsettings  , this puts you root permission mode , then choose Locale, then choose the language
<vadrao> BluesKaj: My locale is American English
<BluesKaj> yes , choose it agin and click apply
<BluesKaj> again
<vadrao> Only one coloumn in Konsole is in Finnish. The rest is in English
<BluesKaj> column ?
<tsimpson> it'ts all in Finnish, it's just that that's the only translatable part
<vadrao> BluesKaj: In the above, I have a screenshot
<vadrao> link
<vadrao> http://i.imgur.com/aYv1bnU.png
<vadrao> tsimpson: I did not get you. My system language is English by default. Every thing is in English. Just my country settings are Finland.
<tsimpson> vadrao: the ouput of ls only has one translatable part, the month name
<tsimpson> *output
<tsimpson> the entire thing is in Finnish, it's just that that's the only part that is language specific
<tsimpson> if you "echo $LANG" it should should show a Finnish locale
<vadrao> tsimpson: the output of that command is "en_US.UTF-8"
<tsimpson> check the output of "locale"
<tsimpson> every value it prints should have the same value (except LC_ALL)
<thelionroars> The privileges on my desktop have been messed up for a while - I can use sudo from the command line but I can't get sudo privileges when using a graphical application such as the updater widget. Does anyone know which group I need to add myself to?
<vadrao> tsimpson: This is the output of locale
<vadrao> http://pastebin.com/C78N0ZEf
<jalcine> thelionroars: the 'sudo' group
<thelionroars> orly?
<BluesKaj> thelionroars, use kdesudo for graphical / GUIs
<thelionroars> I knew that
<thelionroars> I would like to be able to use the standard way of  authenticating with applications such as the updater widget though - it will open a dialogue asking me to authenticate
<thelionroars> I can't authenticate with this dialog at present
<thelionroars> thanks jalcine, worked like a charm
<vadrao> tsimpson: So, I would I change the entire thing back to English.
<tsimpson> vadrao: I'm not sure, you need to somehow set the LC_TIME environment variable to en_US.UTF-8 if you want to make the dates be in English
<tsimpson> I don't know how to do that from the GUI, I've never had to change it before
<vadrao> tsimpson: Thanks a lot. I will check that out
<tsimpson> you could put "export LC_TIME=en_US.UTF-8" in your ~/.profile for example, I'm not sure if that's the right way to go though
<vadrao> tsimpson: Thanks for that lead. I will give that a try now
<vadrao> tsimpson: Perfect. It works in the Konsole. As you have said putting it in .profile would make it permanent. But I will now look for a systemwide setting which can take that into account
<lorddelta> vadrao: install successfull then I take it? :)
<vadrao> Yes
<vadrao> I went with your suggested way
<vadrao> :)
<lorddelta> Glad to be of help
<vadrao> Thankyou very much once again
<lorddelta> You're welcome.
#kubuntu 2013-07-18
<lolololololol> holo
<kubuntu_> d
<kubuntu_> hello
<kubuntu_> hello?
<kubuntu_> I was logeed in to two vpns...when I disconnected from one the the other one disconnected....now I can't enter names in the web browser e.g. google.co
<kubuntu_> I have to enter the ip address of google.com
<kubuntu_> as the url
<kubuntu_> did the dns get messed up?
<kubuntu_> hello
<kubuntu_> hello
<kubuntu_> hello
<kubuntu_> can anyone help with a DNS issue?
<dnivra> BluesKaj: Hey! I'd dropped by yesterday about the replacing hard disks and subsequent crashes of OpenGL. I did a complete format of / and started with a clean installation. Seems to be working fine for now. I thought I'd drop by and let everyone know this :)
<dnivra> Ah guess not many are around. I'll drop by later on perhaps :)
<lorddelta> gotta love it when printing 'just works', much less auto configures by itself :)
<dnivra_> Hello. I recently installed Kubuntu 12.04 and I run into occasional GUI crashes. I'm assuming it's KWin and so I run kwin --replace in the terminal to get this output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5886865/. Has someone encountered this before?
<tecnico_> hi all
<dnivra_> Hello. I recently installed Kubuntu 12.04 and I run into occasional GUI crashes. I'm assuming it's KWin and so I run kwin --replace in the terminal to get this output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5886865/. Does someone know what could be going wrong?
<dnivra_> Does anyone have any ideas on the Kwin crash I described few minutes ago?
<arkj02> hi, I've installed right now Kununtu 13.04 64BIT Intell from pendrive, after installation finish and ask to reboot I'm done, but at start an error: sparse file not allowed, press a enter to continue.
<arkj02> novboy know that error? and why?
<arkj02> nobody*
<arkj002> hi, I've installed right now Kununtu 13.04 64BIT Intell from pendrive, after installation finish and ask to reboot I'm done, but at start an error: sparse file not allowed, press a enter to continue.
<arkj002> and system starts
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<DEac-> hi
<DEac-> i search for an imageconverter to dng like dngconvert. it should work in console, so without gui.
<DEac-> somebody knows a such tool?
<strange> hey guys my audio stopped working today after reboot
<strange> The audio playback device HDA Intel (AD198x Analog) does not work. Falling back to default.
<JC-lynks> try with alsamixer in konsole
<strange> checked that nothing is muted
<JC-lynks> use key 'm' to mute unmute device components
<JC-lynks> okok
<JC-lynks> try with previous kernel
<JC-lynks> to discard driver problems
<fan_gnr> hi
<Combatjuan> Hello.  Does anyone use kubuntu with 3 monitors?  If so it would make my week to know what your setup is (video card, driver, Xorg options).
<Combatjuan> I have been barely scraping by for a little over a year with dual nvidia quadro 295s, with the nvidia blob, and various Xorg.confs none of which work well.
<Hunt_e107> hello folks
<Hunt_e107> I have kubuntu desktop  installed on top of Ubuntu 12.10 and wobbly windows does not work on it. Any ideas?
<lordievader> Hunt_e107: Is the plugin enabled?
<Hunt_e107> lordievader: u mean in Compiz Settings Manager?
<lordievader> Hunt_e107: No in kwin. KDE doesn't use Compiz, we have kwin :)
<Hunt_e107> where do I go and do that?
<Hunt_e107> lordievader: r u talking about Enable desktop effects in System Settings?
<lordievader> System Settings -> Desktop Effects -> All Effects -> Wobbly Windows
<Hunt_e107> yes it is enabled along with the settings in Wobbly Windows
<lordievader> Hunt_e107: Under the Advanced tab what 'Compositing type' is used?
<Hunt_e107> Xrender I have tried OpenGl but it goes back to XRender
<lordievader> Xrender doesn't support the Wobbly Windows plugin. What kind of graphics card do you have?
<Hunt_e107> nvidia GeForce GT 610: when I login to Unity Session all the effects work just fine.
<lordievader> Hunt_e107: Have you installed the closed source nVidia driver?
<Hunt_e107> i haven't installed anything on KDE Plasma session
<Hunt_e107> im not sure if I need it because it's working fine on Unity session
<Hunt_e107> both share the same kernel
<lordievader> Hunt_e107: Usually the OpenGL renderer works after installing the closed source driver.
<Hunt_e107> oh ok
<doctorpepper> hi guys.
<doctorpepper> can anyone please help me , for more than a month  i am unable to start akonadi . i get the following error "Could not open required defaults file: /home/smz/.local/share/akonadi/mysql.conf" eventhough i can open mysql.conf using emacs
<doctorpepper> i am running kde 4.10.5 on precise.
<vadrao> Hi all, I have installed Kubuntu-active on top of Kubuntu as I have a touch enabled device. It seems to be buggy and when I logout of Kubuntu and go into Kubuntu-active it does not load at all. I have to do a command line reboot. Is there a PPA that I can use to upgrade it.
<dsaf519> asdf
<vadrao> can anybody help me out here
<vadrao> Hi all, I have installed Kubuntu-active on top of Kubuntu as I have a touch enabled device. It seems to be buggy and when I logout of Kubuntu and go into Kubuntu-active it does not load at all. I have to do a command line reboot. Is there a PPA that I can use to upgrade it.
<vadrao> Hi all, I have installed Kubuntu-active on top of Kubuntu as I have a touch enabled device. It seems to be buggy and when I logout of Kubuntu and go into Kubuntu-active it does not load at all. I have to do a command line reboot. Is there a PPA that I can use to upgrade it.
#kubuntu 2013-07-19
<MichaelP> is there an away go back to kde 4.10 from 4.11 beta ?
<MichaelP> Anyone home or awake ???????????
<lordievader> Good morning.
<vadrao> Hi all, I have two battery's. One built in and the other Slice battery. Kubuntu first drains the Slice battery which is ofcourse the default behavior. But after it drains the Slice battery, it says that battery has reached critical state and shutdowns the computer. It does not use the builtin battery.
<vadrao> Can anybody help me out here?
<vadrao> Hi all, I have two battery's. One built in and the other Slice battery. Kubuntu first drains the Slice battery which is ofcourse the default behavior. But after it drains the Slice battery, it says that battery has reached critical state and shutdowns the computer. It does not use the builtin battery.
<stack3457> hey I want to ask that I am having Qt 4.8 in kubuntu12.04 .How can I install qt 5.0 ,tried to clone it and build but that doesnot helped here . I also got to know about qtchooser while I google about it so will I able to switch to qt 4.8 after qt5.0 is installed when needed?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<nicodb> kdm does not pass the login screen (which it did before). Details (kubuntu and kernel version + log entries + mount info) on http://bpaste.net/show/sIf0m5Kd39KJPoJ1MkUf/ Any ideas how to solve this?
<nicodb> the encrypted user home is mounted, but seems to be read only
<nicodb> solved it. The home partition was full :(
<fluxbox_> I have some serious problems with my scanner can anyone help or name a channel where people can help ?
<bremner> hiya. Just trying out the kubuntu-active 13.04 image on an acer iconia w700 and my welcome screen looks like http://picpaste.com/screen-tjv1aG3N.jpg ; the 13.10  daily image didn't get that far.
<bremner> the weird thing is that if I press the power button and get the screen lock, that is readable.
<lynaz> hi everyone
<ss_haze> if kubuntu chat somehow connected with ubuntu ?
<Tm_T> ss_haze: this is ubuntu channel, yes
<Tm_T> ss_haze: with same rules, btw
<ss_haze> they trown me out of ubuntu-offtopic, cause of not doing by guidelines
<ss_haze> then they trowed me out of ubuntu-ops, cause of not being there for right reason
<ss_haze> :>
<Tm_T> ss_haze: this isn't the place to discuss about other channels, this is technical support channel
<ss_haze> I know
 * ss_haze goes to #ubuntu-maybesomeonecaresinthischannel
<BluesKaj> ss_haze,  if you wish to discuss a non support problem , then  #kubuntu-offtopic is the place
<ss_haze> tnx BluesKaj
<tester56> hi, has anyone an idea of how to export all semantic desktop data (to migrate to another install)?
<ik_> hi, my friends
<lordievader> Hey ik_ ;)
<ik_> how are you ?
<lordievader> ik_: Doing good, how are you?
<ik_> i am well, where you come from ?
<lordievader> ik_: Stick around long enough and you'll find out ;)
<ik_> really
<lordievader> ik_: Quite sure you'll find out eventually.
<ik_> i'm sorry, good luck
<RecklessX> Creeped him out pretty good.
<BluesKaj> not many social graces there :)
<BluesKaj> probly a kid , they usually ask ages and locations
<lordievader> Probably, oh well. Too bad.
<RecklessX> They hope for little girls to add on fb
<lordievader> RecklessX: In a #kubuntu technical support chatroom? How do they think...?
<RecklessX> Beats me
<OerHeks> RecklessX, there is no pervert channel on #freenode.
<keithzg> Ah, the eternal optimism of youth.
<RecklessX> Is the channel #pervbuntu
<MichaelP> is kubuntu 13.10 going to ship with the xmir ?
<BluesKaj> MichaelP, no
<lordievader> MichaelP: I don't think by default, I guess you could get it through the repo. Kwin doesn't support Xmir for as far as I know.
<BluesKaj> xmir is an ubuntu project , not kubuntu
<MichaelP> No one in #ubuntu-mir has respounded yet.. But i just wondering.. If ati proprietary drivers was going to work with it
<lordievader> MichaelP: Perhaps but kwin doesn't support it ;)
<MichaelP> ok
<zipper_> What does this  mean? Bell in session 'Shell'
<volty> hi, i have problems with plasma-active-imageviewer, when opening images it just show garbage on screen
#kubuntu 2013-07-20
<khttp> Hi, are there any super simple HTTP or TFTP or FTP servers with GUI that are in the repos?
<mrproper> In Kubuntu how do I find out what to mount to access another hard drive
<manchicken> mrproper: What do you mean? Do you mean how do you find which block device to mount? Do you mean where to mount it? Or do you mean something else?
<mrproper> manchicken: Which block
<lorddelta> Hey, I've got a (crashed) X server here; Its currently hung in memory (Its infinite looping), any clues how I might go about safely restarting it?
<manchicken> mrproper: Is it like a CDROM, or a thumb drive, or a network share?
<mrproper> It's a hard drive
<manchicken> Oh, duh, you mean a hard drive :)
<manchicken> Is it an internal or a USB hard drive?
<manchicken> (e.g. removable storage)
<mrproper> Internal
<mrproper> had?
<mrproper> hda?
<manchicken> One second...
<manchicken> mrproper: When you open Dolphin, do you see the drive under "devices"?
<mrproper> manchicken: No mouse on there.
<mrproper> I could probably dig one up though
<manchicken> Okay, I'll look at cli options
<mrproper> I did find fdisk -l
<manchicken> Did that get you the answer you were looking for?
<mrproper> Yeah I think it did
<manchicken> mrproper: cool. Another option could be hwinfo
<mrproper> manchicken: I'm trying to mount a vmfs partition, so it's lots of fun
<manchicken> Like from VMWare?
<manchicken> IS this on like an ESX or something?
<mrproper> manchicken: It's a 1U server which has ESXi on it. But the NIC has problems with 5.1 so I need to patch it. Thus the really hard time copying directly to it
<manchicken> mrproper: That makes sense :)
<manchicken> mrproper: I've never done that, it sounds like a pain in the rear.
<mrproper> manchicken: If you have any ideas, let me know!
<manchicken> mrproper: I'm a lowly programmer, I usually just shove something USB into it :)
<mrproper> manchicken: ESXi won't mount usb :)
<manchicken> mrproper: I don't even think they have ports, do they?
<mrproper> My server does, yes
<manchicken> (maybe one for KVM, but not the VMs?)
<mrproper> Mine lets me boot off USB if I want
<manchicken> I imagine in a higly virtalized environment, physical devices get tricky.
<mrproper> And I'm a lowly networking sales engineer
<manchicken> How do you like being a sales engineer?
<manchicken> I've heard mixed reviews of the role.
<denysonique> Hi
<denysonique> How different would be Kubuntu 13.04 from 12.04
<denysonique> ?
<denysonique> I am using the Kubuntu Backports anyway
<manchicken> Kinda different.
<denysonique> manchicken: go on
<manchicken> denysonique: I believe they fixed a bunch of stuff with Intel graphics in 13.04, not sure on the specifics of that but I think it resulted in some pretty large .xsession-errors, also I don't believe they backport Kernel versions or Xorg except in the case of security.
<denysonique> manchicken: thanks, currently I have no problems with my integrated Intel graphics chipset. Apart from that are there any other user experience differences?
<manchicken> denysonique: http://www.howto-make.org/8w6TWMoneyEj_UH7/Ubuntu-12-04-vs-13-04.html
<manchicken> denysonique: That's Ubuntu-specific
<denysonique> manchicken: yep, seen it. it mainly discuess the changes of Unity
<manchicken> denysonique: Looks like it's more comiz and xorg than Unity
<manchicken> compiz*
<manchicken> denysonique: What's the driver of your conflict?
<manchicken> denysonique: Why agonize over it? Just don't want to deal with the upgrade, or do you want the LTS?
<manchicken> denysonique: Also, are you using the backports repo or the backports ppa?
<denysonique> manchicken: I need to reinstall my 12.04 anyway as I am switching to 64bit. And I am wondering whether there are any  benefits to choose 13.04. but I still think that 12.04 will be more stable
<denysonique> manchicken: ppa for kde
<denysonique> Also is the init system in 13.04 different form the 12.04 mess?
<manchicken> I don't think the backports repo isn't going to have the latest KDE, but the ppa would... the ppa should be considered potentially more risky.
<manchicken> denysonique: Then you're not adding stability.
<manchicken> denysonique: Your DE is going to be the most rapidly changing part of your system, and the most likely to break.
<manchicken> 13.04 is amazing for me so far.
<denysonique> manchicken: yes, but with the latest KDE I have no problems and that is really easy to downgrade as opposed to other system specific changes in 13.04
<manchicken> denysonique: What exactly are you worried about?
<denysonique> nvm, I will stay with 12.04 just to avoid upgrading every 9 months
<manchicken> denysonique: Why run PPAs then?
<denysonique> for kde
<lorddelta> Ugh I really wish I'd learned to hack a bit better, I might have been able to fix my problem; I can understand its nature I just don't know the opcodes well enough. Or, if anyone knows a way of restarting the X server without killing all the child applications, that'd work too.
<denysonique> lorddelta: you cant restart x without killing children gui apps
<manchicken> denysonique: But the PPA will be upgrading KDE
<lorddelta> denysonique: and why is that? design flaw? Applications just get a pointer, I don't understand why there can't be a 'reload this server and reinitiliaze pointer resources' switch
<manchicken> lorddelta: You do know that all of the applications require an open connection to the X server to maintain their GUI, and that restarting X would necessarily close that handle and create a new server which would require new handles, right?
<manchicken> lorddelta: It's not a pointer, it's closer to a file pointer if you're going to over-simplify it :)
<manchicken> Err, file handle
<manchicken> lorddelta: Name one system on which you can shut all GUIs and not close all of the applications depending on that GUI.
<lorddelta> Euh, isn't there a client with X? That's the whole point?
<manchicken> lorddelta: Yes... each application is a client.
<manchicken> In some cases, each application may be multiple clients.
<lorddelta> So, yeah, any html application
<lorddelta> You can restart the server
<lorddelta> but the client stays ok
<manchicken> lorddelta: You're ridiculously over-simplifying this.
<manchicken> HTTP is a stateless protocol, X is not.
<lorddelta> I'm sure I am.
<manchicken> HTTP connects, transmits, then disconnects until another request is needed.
<manchicken> X is a very stateful protocol, it maintains an open and bidirectional connection throughout the life of the process.
<lorddelta> Unless the client manages its own resources, then its a matter of adding more state, no?
<manchicken> The X server handles the driver interactions, etc. The apps don't even know how to send output or receive input without their open connection.
<lorddelta> namely the state in which a program is suspended briefly while X restarts
<manchicken> lorddelta: What about graphics memory?
<manchicken> lorddelta: What about delays? What happens if the server doesn't come back?
<manchicken> lorddelta: What happens if the hardware changes while the server is coming back?
<manchicken> lorddelta: Or if there's a driver change?
<lorddelta> one thing at a time
<manchicken> lorddelta: There's no such thing as one thing at a time in GUI environments.
<manchicken> lorddelta: Now you're talking about a fundamental change to the way threading works.
<manchicken> lorddelta: Then there's video, 3d accel, all of those fun things.
<lorddelta> If you are running graphics memory (for say custom drawing) then you can assume (for some of it at least) that it is beyond X's control (e.g. OpenGL), the rest is just a resource in memory somewhere, assuming there is a mapping stored somewhere, the process can reinit itself and take up all the old resources (assuming the problem didn't come from one of those resources)
<lorddelta> Anyways the actual graphics state is usually refresheable from the application
<lorddelta> if its doing any custom drawing
<manchicken> lorddelta: And then you've got to figure out a way to communicate back to each and every one of those programs - across various different toolkits and versions of clients - what the new handle for the server should be. They'd have to program callbacks to deal with the suspension and then reinitialize when it comes back.
<manchicken> lorddelta: Yes... assuming the application implements that.
<lorddelta> manchicken: the server delays etc are already a part of the protocol, I don't know how drivers are handled but they ARE handled so I presume that's not a problem
<lorddelta> Its not a fundamental change to threading because its just another state
<lorddelta> like I said
<manchicken> No, it totally is a fundamental change to threading.
<lorddelta> And every application that does its own drawing will implement its own drawing, by definition.
<manchicken> lorddelta: That's not true at all. Qt is something that does much of the drawing for many apps.
<manchicken> Qt, GTK, Step, hell, even Tk does a lot of drawing for the application. That's the purpose of a TK.
<manchicken> So, I've got a web-page loading, firing off a thread to fetch each resource from the network and then display. When the page is re-loading I lose my X connection. My threads now need to know to pause before rendering any of the images or executing any of the JavaScript or collecting any input from the buttons or keyboards or pointer devices.
<lorddelta> Great, why don't you back up your assertion about threading, rather than just throwing it out there. Adding the state the application enables it to know when the server is restarting, so there is no need to touch threading, and as for Qt and the like, that may be true, but I'd argue that's just another level of abstraction, that doesn't truly affect the application as it will either depend on Qt to do the
<lorddelta> drawing, which will refresh its state as needed, or the application doing custom drawing (say on a surface requested by Qt for it), will maintain its own information for actually drawing that surface.
<manchicken> Then, if I have a video playing on the page, when X comes back I need to change the window and widget hierarchy for all things on the screen, then make sure my video player and my browser get a reference to the new X display, and possibly handle a resolution change.
<manchicken> lorddelta: How much coding have you done in a GUI toolkit?
<lorddelta> In or using one?
<manchicken> Either, I suppose.
<lorddelta> Almost zero actually programming a toolkit itself, but I've done Qt/GTK/HTML/Swing, so I'm familiar with using them.
<manchicken> HTML is not a toolkit, it is a document formatting markup.
<lorddelta> Please don't commit an Ad Hominem though; my experience doesn't make me more or less wrong.
<manchicken> lorddelta: Ad hominem? Man, you just described HTML as a GUI toolkit.
<lorddelta> manchicken; its a data language which powers the DOM
<manchicken> lorddelta: No, it isn't. The DOM is powered by the browser.
<lorddelta> Yes, it is. The browser implementes the DOM, HTML powers the engine by direction.
<lorddelta> Much like UI files.
<manchicken> lorddelta: HTML is a document markup. It powers the document. It is data, not application.
<manchicken> lorddelta: UI files are used to generate code, the code is what then powers the GUI. HTML doesn't generate any code, it is rendered on screen.
<lorddelta> manchicken; wrong, ui files can be used to generate code, but they also are directly interpretable by the engine, through use of a loader.
<lorddelta> The absense of HTML code generation doesn't make it any different
<lorddelta> It just makes a lot more sense not to generate code every time you send something accross the network.
<manchicken> lorddelta: What the heck are you talking about?
<lorddelta> manchicken: for starters, changes in the DOM are translated directly (more or less, where applicable) to and from the HTML code.
<lorddelta> manchicken; secondly, check it out, its true; it is (or at least was possible last I checked) to load .ui files as part of an interface in a Qt program, at runtime.
<manchicken> lorddelta: No, once the HTML is in memory JavaScript can be used to parse additional HTML and turn them into objects, but there is actually no HTML in the DOM once you're in memory.
<lorddelta> GTK as well, at one point, although I think they killed off one side
<manchicken> lorddelta: Yes, and they are essentially converted to objects in memory at runtime. It's not the UI file which powers anything, it's the UI file that presents the UI and then the code of the application drives the UI.
<lorddelta> manchicken; so you're going to argue implementation details with me? Check out the web-inspector of a browser one of these days where something is dynamically modifying the DOM; you'll be able to watch the HTML code structure change on the fly as well.
<lorddelta> *facepalm*
<manchicken> lorddelta: You do know that this is doing the same thing as a debugger with debug symbols where it's only referring back to the original data file, right?
<lorddelta> no manchicken, I'm an idiot and think HTML files live in MagicLand, not the memory. Whoever heard of the thing like Objects living in Memory?
<manchicken> lorddelta: At least we can agree on your first point there. :)
<lorddelta> manchicken; not really, since it implies something you doubtless don't agree with.
<manchicken> lorddelta: You started off saying you need to improve your hacking, then went on to demonstrate that you don't understand how the X protocol fundamentally works, leveling a charge of some grand design flaw, and now you're boiling it all down to HTML and the DOM. Is that about it?
<lorddelta> I did not level a charge of a design flaw.
<lorddelta> I asked a question.
<lorddelta> Learn to read '?' signs.
<lorddelta> And while we're at it, you were the one that began picking a bone with HTML.
<lorddelta> I only mentioned it in passing.
<manchicken> lorddelta: If you want to be the guy who re-works X protocol to support this, modifies all of the GUI applications to support it, and then figures out how to get all of the drivers to support it, more power to you.
<manchicken> lorddelta: You described HTML as a GUI toolkit, man. It isn't.
<manchicken> lorddelta: Qt is a GUI toolkit. GTK is a GUI toolkit. HTML is a consumer of both, not one itself.
<manchicken> lorddelta: If HTML were a GUI Toolkit then why would there be a need for Qt or GTK to implement HTML widgets?
<lorddelta> Right, so instead of continuing our previous discussion, you are harping on HTML vs Native, because this helps how?
<lorddelta> I don't agree with you, plain and simple, DOM<->HTML is an abstract UI model, plain and simple, whether or not its implemented on Qt or GTK widgets.
<manchicken> lorddelta: It helps because I'm trying to show you that you aren't just oversimplifying a little bit, you are demonstrating a fundamental lack of understanding about the entire system which you are suggesting people change.
<manchicken> lorddelta: It doesn't matter whether or not you agree with me, you're wrong.
<manchicken> lorddelta: HTML has no means by which to render a button or draw an image itself.
<manchicken> lorddelta: It is only the thing which communicates to the actual toolkits what those buttons may want to look like and where they may want to go.
<lorddelta> Ok, well does Qt have any way of doing that itself with regards to X?
<manchicken> lorddelta: Yes.
<lorddelta> Other than using OpenGL
<manchicken> lorddelta: QButton is an object which has the capability to render a button on the screen.
<manchicken> lorddelta: It's open source, you're free to read the code.
<lorddelta> And it is implemented how?
<manchicken> lorddelta: X protocol.
<manchicken> (or win API, or Cocoa/Carbon, depending on the OS and environment in play)
<lorddelta> ...you just said that it had its own way of drawing itself, without X.
<lorddelta> (and no you can't change platforms to be 'right')
<manchicken> lorddelta: I didn't say without X
<lorddelta> 'Ok, well does Qt have any way of doing that itself without regards to X?'
<lorddelta> manchicken: Yes
<manchicken> lorddelta: Mir
<lorddelta> ^ Yes you did
<lorddelta> *facepalm*
<lorddelta> Again, implementation of Qt, no?
<lorddelta> Much like HTML, no?
<manchicken> lorddelta: Qt doesn't directly write to the drivers, no. X does that.
<manchicken> lorddelta: No, not at all.
<manchicken> lorddelta: Not like HTML at all.
<manchicken> lorddelta: HTML does not actually have any methods by which to paint an image on a screen.
<lorddelta> Ok.
<manchicken> lorddelta: Qt does.
<lorddelta> wrong, take a look at Canvas and <input type="button">
<manchicken> lorddelta: Who renders the button?
<lorddelta> Qt, which in turn renders using X.
<manchicken> lorddelta: What messages does HTML send to the drivers or the X server to paint that button?
<manchicken> Exactly.
<lorddelta> Abstraction layer.
<manchicken> Qt is the toolkit, the browser is the application.
<lorddelta> Well, then we agree, both are simply ABSTRACTION LAYERS
<manchicken> The HTML is the application data.
<manchicken> And HTML is actually considered user-level application data, because it is provided by the user's interaction with the server, not the application (browser) itself.
<lorddelta> And if you have something against abstraction layers, perhaps you should be programming everything in X widgets.
<MichaelP> Seems like 13.10 running kde runs smooth.. downloaded with gnome and that was crashed about 50 times in an hour... been runing kde now for an hour or 2 with no crashes !!
<lorddelta> Or better yet roll your own memory access sytem (i.e. program your own equivalent of Mir)
<manchicken> lorddelta: Have a good evening.
<lorddelta> Why not just write it all in hardware while we're at it.
<lorddelta> manchicken: since you just want to argue, ditto
<lorddelta> (and yes, I've programmed my own display system in hardware, so don't tell me it can't be done)
<lorddelta> Incidentally, I wonder if anyone has written a straight up X widgets browser.
<miku_> $
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<infrid> hi
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<adugeek> no one speak ?
<lordievader> Hey adugeek
<lordievader> adugeek: Many idlers in this room ;)
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Guest87521> hello
<lordievader> Hello Guest87521
<Guest87521> I'm having a problem with Dragon Player 2. It says it needs a codec upgrade. How do I do that ?
<Guest87521> Can anyone please help me ?
<lordievader> Guest87521: Have you installed the kubuntu-restricted-extras package?
<ss_haze> can I have wobbly windows with kwin?
<lordievader> ss_haze: Yes, simply enable the plugin and make sure the compositor is set to OpenGL, Xrender doesn't support the wobbly windows plugin.
<ss_haze> I founded it, tnx
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<MichaelP> im on ubuntu gnome.. installed kubuntu-desktop.. how do i do a pure kde
<lordievader> Thought there was a factoid for that.
<lordievader> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<lordievader> Well, there you go.
<MichaelP> Already on that page.. it showing how to remove ubuntu unity not gnome shell
<lordievader> Ah, too bad. I don't know how to remove that stuff. Probably best to find the main gnome-shell lib and remove that and then run an apt-get autoremove.
<MichaelP> kubuntu 13.04 kde 4.11 beta2.. the bar on top of the windows with the minamize maxamize close buttons is missing !!
<cesdo> Hello everybody!
<lordievader> Hey cesdo
<cesdo> lordievader, where are you from?
<lordievader> cesdo: Many people have asked that the last couple of days, you get the same answer: Stick around long enough and you'll find out ;)
<cesdo> lordievader, ok)
<lordievader> cesdo: So how are you?
<cesdo> I am... So, I've heard about Kubuntu in Fullcircle magazine and now I see what a perfect job it is! I'm from Moscow, Russia
<lordievader> cesdo: Kubuntu is great :D
<cesdo> lordievader, what IRC channel is the most interesting?
<cesdo> about Ubuntu, of course)
<cahir> hello guys ;)
<cesdo> Hey, folks! What Ubuntu IRC channel is the most interesting?
<lordievader> cesdo: Depends on who you are ofcourse, but for offtopic chatter head over to #kubuntu-offtopic
<lordievader> Hey cahir
<ss_haze> how to edit right click menu on item in dolphin
<ss_haze> I want to add option to copy to home and desktop
<ss_haze> I know there were some magic trick where you can add options to kde menus
<Kalimdor> need help: resolution reset on reboot with nvidia x server but xorg saves data
<Kalimdor> any solution?
<raidteck> hi
#kubuntu 2013-07-21
<shan> hi, i tried to install win98 and i lost all partitions except 1. what i did to install win98 is that i hide ntfs partition(primary/active). now i lost linux partition and few others. somehow i managed to recover one partition with data on it and there still another partition with important data. but i get error while recovering that partition.
<shan> i think some sectors problem....
<shan> i recovered 2 partitions, one was having XP and other with data. now i'm on live kubuntu.
<shan> z2Zz....
<MicgaelP> So far kubuntu 13.10 alpha 1 seems pretty stable !!
<nick87720z> Hi there
<nick87720z> I spent last time rebuilding home dir, importing only necessary things (mails, kwallet, ssh data, other passwords) while allowing kde to recreate other settings. This solved most problem, which are not considered in web, but in kmail i got strange effect: default local dir and akonadi_maildir_resource_7 had swapped their paths. Since first one can't be removed, i copied path from second to first. After that i had to remove unnamed resource,
<nick87720z> but kmail crashed, and i made it in akonadi settings. Now kmail showes only local mail, but its content is empty, without folders and older emails.  However, extra folders appear when local-mail is viewed as file dir.
<nick87720z> Any suggestions how to get it back?
<nick87720z> looks like akonadi cached wrong content
<ick> hm
<spartanfx907> Gooood Morning Channel
<Graf_Westerholt> Good morning, spartanfx907.
<spartanfx907> Graf_Westerholt: i'm italian and in italy, and you?
<Graf_Westerholt> spartanfx907, just check my who-information. ;)
<spartanfx907> did
<spartanfx907> ;)
<Graf_Westerholt> ;)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sabbir2world> :o ubuntu forum hacked?
<Prochamber> Hey, I'm having trouble running multiple graphics cards in Xorg
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<thisihi> wow so many people in here  o,o
<OerHeks> hi thisihi
<lordievader> Hey thisihi, don't worry many idlers...
<thisihi> yeah no surprise here =p
<thisihi> just trying ou kubuntu on my netbook
<thisihi> it runs surprisingly well, compared to lxde or xfce
<lordievader> :D
<thisihi> which is unexpected
<thisihi> I especially like the smaller buttons and dialog boxes
<GiGaHuRtZ> BluesKaj: wow man
<GiGaHuRtZ> BluesKaj: I got banned for laughing.  But I was actually laughing at you
<GiGaHuRtZ> Because you recommended liquorix, which is actually the kernel I currently use
<GiGaHuRtZ> :)
<GiGaHuRtZ> I found it ironically funny that you suggested it, because I had just downloaded the config file for the kernel off their site
<GiGaHuRtZ> So I could use it with 3.11rc1
<BluesKaj> I'm running it on 13.04  and 13.10
<BluesKaj> GiGaHuRtZ,^
<GiGaHuRtZ> I havbe it on 13.04
<GiGaHuRtZ> And I will be using the same config, but on 3.11, soon hopefully
<BluesKaj> but it's not the only kernel , I'm just testing it
<GiGaHuRtZ> I already have it installed the manual way. but I thought it would be nice to kindof do it the "debian/ubuntu way" of doing kernels
<BluesKaj> 3.11?
<GiGaHuRtZ> I just don't know why it doesnt recognize the "kernel-headers" target when trying to compile
<GiGaHuRtZ> BluesKaj: Yup. Linux for workgroups.
<BluesKaj> 3.11 what tho ?
<GiGaHuRtZ> They are on rc1 with 3.11, and its already really popular. And the big thing is that they are juoking calling it "3.11 for workgroups"
<GiGaHuRtZ> 3.11 linux kernel
<BluesKaj> oh
<GiGaHuRtZ> Err "Linux 3.,11 for workgroups"
<BluesKaj> I'm sticking to the 3.10 atm
<GiGaHuRtZ> BluesKaj: You know if you dont have a bootsplash and turnoff quietboot on the kernel, how it will show a small penguin in the corner of the dmesg scrool on boot?
<GiGaHuRtZ> Well, in 3.11 its tux the penguin, but they put him holding the Windows flag
<GiGaHuRtZ> LOL
<BluesKaj> :)
<GiGaHuRtZ> BluesKaj: they show the picture in this article: http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/07/20-years-after-windows-3-11-linus-unveils-linux-for-workgroups/
<ikonia> keep in mind the topic of this channel please.
<GiGaHuRtZ> ikonia: We are on topic
<GiGaHuRtZ> Upgrading the kernel on kubuntu
<ikonia> no - it's not
<GiGaHuRtZ> How in the world is that not on topic?
<GiGaHuRtZ> It is a support issue with kubuntu
<ikonia> GiGaHuRtZ: it's custom kernel builds, and I was actually referencing the posting/discussion of the linux for workgroups stuff
<GiGaHuRtZ> Custom kernel builds on kubuntu would certainly be kubuntu related with kubuntu technical support when I am having issues bu9ilding packages for kubuntu
<GiGaHuRtZ> Which is why I asked the questions in the first place
<Belial`> he's got a point ^
<BluesKaj> I agree it's offtopic , but there wasn't much else going on here at the time
<BluesKaj> GiGaHuRtZ, we can talk about it in #kubuntu-offtopic , if you wish
<GiGaHuRtZ> BluesKaj: It's ok. Not that important to bother even talking in front of him now that I know he apparently has it out.
<ikonia> I assure you I don't
<ikonia> hence why I didn't comment until you started referencing the workgroups stuff
<ikonia> hence why I've not done anything other than just ask you to keep the topic "in mind"
<ikonia> you're welcome to continue your discussion
<BluesKaj> not much left to discuss I guess
<GiGaHuRtZ> BluesKaj: do you know if liquorix is generally latestkernel -1, if its just whenever the guy has the time do updatre to the latest?Reason I ask is, I noticed the last two times, he hadn't put out the next version til there was an even newer version out
<GiGaHuRtZ> Don't if that was how he actually does thing, or just coincidence. I guess it could make sense for stability purposes
<GiGaHuRtZ> know if*
<SubstreamAI> Our home network has 3 Kubuntu 13.x machines 1 Windows 7, and 1 Windows XP.  I Samba setup and working.  I have just connected a printer to one of the Kubuntu machines (HP PSC 2410) and now I want to share it so any machine can print from it.  Is NSF the way to go or is there something else I should consider?
<BluesKaj> SubstreamAI, you can setup the cups system to do share a network printer, NFS is mostly for file access on other pcs afaik
<SubstreamAI> BluesKaj, I'm not reading about CUPS vs Samba.  Apparently Samba is confusing to setup.  It does seem like CUPS is the preferred method.  Anything you can tell me about this?
<SubstreamAI> I am not reading = I am NOW reading *
<SubstreamAI> Will I be able to print from the Windows computers?
<BluesKaj> SubstreamAI , I was going to suggest connecting it to a windows pc , much easier to set up , no problems with windows printing on alinux connected printer
<SubstreamAI> Yes, I have done this before.  HOwever, the Linux box is on 24/7 and nobody would have to go make sure that PC is on in order to print
<BluesKaj> the problem is with windows to linux , not vice versa
<SubstreamAI> I have a printer on the Windows box, and it is shared.  I can print on that printer.  No problems
<SubstreamAI> I'm trying to add a printer to the Linux box... CUPS won't do this?
<BluesKaj> well inmy experience it's easier to turn on a windows pc than try to configure a linux printer to run on windows
<SubstreamAI> Wow... ok
<BluesKaj> SubstreamAI, but that's my experience only , there may be a better method out there , a little more research is in order I think
<SubstreamAI> Looks like Samba should do it
<SubstreamAI> If I wasn't such a Linux noob... it would be easier
 * SubstreamAI takes a deep sigh
<SubstreamAI> I'll be at this most of the day :P
<BluesKaj> SubstreamAI, never used samba for printing , so have no idea
<SubstreamAI> Well, the section of smb.conf looks simple enough...
<SubstreamAI> I'll spend some time on it... letcha know if you want?
<BluesKaj> sure
<BluesKaj> new info is always helpful :)
<BluesKaj> SubstreamAI, check thisout , it's arch .but looks very helpful
<BluesKaj> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/CUPS_printer_sharing
<SubstreamAI> Ok, thanks :)
<lordievader> Good evening.
<SubstreamAI> Looks like samba has a way to use CUPS too
<SubstreamAI> right in the config there is a section for CUPS
<BluesKaj> SubstreamAI, but why samba , cups has a network printer setup option in system settings>printers
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<SubstreamAI> BluesKaj, I was able to setup the printer using cups and the link you sent me.  Works on all machines, Kubuntu and Windows :)
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<stack_> could you explain how can I install qt5 in kubuntu12.04 it has qt4.8
<santiago> stack_:  sudo apt-get install libqt5*
<stack_> @santiago I also googled about qtchooser will that allow me to use qt4.8 in case qml1 is needed ?
<sithlord48> stack what are you trying to do?
<stack_> sithlord48 in my gsoc project I am porting plasmoids to qml1 and then to qml1 for plasma2 .I have ported 2 plasmoids in qml1 by now so thought to port them to qml2 :p
<stack_> *from qml1 to qml2
<sithlord48> stack_:  to install Qt5 on 12.04 you have to get it from www.qt-project.org i would recommend the Online linux installer. it will install to your home folder but you can build anginst qt5.1 or 4.8 (or what ever you have now)
<sithlord48> i do this even on raring ( 13.04) because i can get qt 5.1 faster to break my code quicker :P
<stack_> so I can then use either qt4.8 or qt5.0 ?as I still have to port a plasmoid in qml1 ..
<sithlord48> yes you will have to add 4.8 as a kit to qtcreator. then you can configure projects to build with either
<sithlord48> stack_:  setting up as a kit sounds hard but its as simple as pointing the dialog to qmake for the version you wish to use. (/usr/lib/qt for system iirc)
<stack_> I will be using plasmoidviewer and qml files @sithlord48 online linux installer is in .bin format?
<sithlord48> yes its just a simple installer.
<sithlord48> will fetch the stuff from the net and provides Maintence Tool to clean up and upgrade later on.
<stack_> are you sure I will be able to use qt4.8 after that :p
<sithlord48> yes will install to your home folder don't run as root.
<stack_> cool
<sithlord48> stack_:  what my config for projects looks like in qtcreator http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/tools-regexp.html
<sithlord48> stack_:  no that is not it.. its this http://dopplereffect.us.to/proConfig.png
<sithlord48> as you can see i have a few versions installed atm
<stack_> cool thanks a lot ! :)
<sithlord48> your welcome
<stack_> are you also working on gsoc?
<sithlord48> stack_:  no gsoc i just code ff7 tools cause i have no life lol
<stack_> hehe :p cool :) .. you can check out http://heenamahour.blogspot.in/search/label/gsoc for my gsoc project work
<sithlord48> stack_:  i mostly work on http://www.blackchocobo.com and a few others.
<sithlord48> oh your doing the window list update i read about this on planetkde
<stack_> ^_^ yeah
<sithlord48> i like that it can be used as a button also to replace the other windowlist (forget what it is but default for plasma-netbook)
<stack_> yeah thanks :)
<stack_> and trashcan also I ported ..currently working on calendar +clock plasmoid
<sithlord48> i started my project to better learn Qt to oneday hopefully help with KDE but i need to use them klibs also
<sithlord48> i only made some simple Qml pushbutton and checkbox for my use i have very little qml experance but it looks pretty easy once you get the hang of it.
<stack_> yeah infact I find qml easier than qt , presently I am struck at proxymodels and filtermodels required for calendar plasmoid in qt :p
<stack_> @sithlord48 on clickin .bin http://picpaste.com/screen1-79bMRs4C.png this is what I get
<sithlord48> stack_:  right click and make execuitable . then try again .
<stack_> I renamed it as .exe still same
<sithlord48> you don't have to rename it to exe you have to give it permisson to be execuited.
<sithlord48> also the files i recived from them are .run files..
<stack_> can you tell me exact link which one you downloaded ?
<Vektron> hello
<roflmsfao> am i anywhere??
<roflmsfao> new to kubuntu/ubuntu
<roflmsfao> i know nothing
<roflmsfao> needing to learn
<roflmsfao> i figured out the media player
<roflmsfao> now tryin to figure out irc
<roflmsfao> this is as far as i have made it
<roflmsfao> can anyone help??
<roflmsfao> hi giggle
<roflmsfao> i am new to kubuntu, ended up here by accident, kinda
<roflmsfao> i need help figuring this out
<roflmsfao> is there anyone here that can help me??
<Avihay> roflmsfao: it would help if you ask specific questions
<roflmsfao> well, i managed to get here,   usuin Quasselirc.   how did i get here??
<roflmsfao> now i have done something to screw up my display
<roflmsfao> hmmmmmmmmmmm i think display is alright
<roflmsfao> sooooooooooooooooo   back to the original question, how did i get here and how do i move around, find the list etc
<Avihay> there should be a frame called * All chats, that's the list of channels youhave open
<roflmsfao> i had that on screen avihay, but somehow lost it
<Avihay> i think it's on the left side of the window
<ss_haze> roflmsfao: right side shows users, left side shows channels
<Avihay> then go to view->chat lists, ant tick all chats
<Avihay> ant tick    should          be and tick
<Avihay> ...
<roflmsfao> found that  tyvm, now how do i expand the list??
<roflmsfao> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh     found it
<roflmsfao> now all i have to do is remember how i did it     lol
<roflmsfao> tyvm avihay
<izanagi> how do u installed kubuntu then :O
<roflmsfao> i didn't        had it installed
<roflmsfao> i normally operate win xp pro
<roflmsfao> decided to see about change
<roflmsfao> as i am other than happy with microsoft
<roflmsfao> considering changing all over to linux
<roflmsfao> but have to find out degree of difficulty
<roflmsfao> only  way to find out is to jump in, then ask for help
<roflmsfao> long time ago i got ubuntu disk n loaded it
<roflmsfao> it worked then puter crashed
<roflmsfao> i got sick n never got back to it     been 6 years or so
<aaa> ciao!
<Avihay> roflmsfao: if you go to the "start menu" equivelent of Kubuntu, and type help in the search-box. the first item that should be listed is the handbook/kde help center
<roflmsfao> coooooooooool   ty ty avihay
<roflmsfao> this is makin me crazy, well, crazier n i is already   lol
<roflmsfao> thank you for talking to me          i gone
#kubuntu 2014-07-14
<helderc> hi guys. please, where is kpgp on Kubuntu 14.04? I cant find it on repositories!
<lordievader> Good morning.
<naftilos76> Hi, my kubuntu 14.04 no longer can detect my bluetooth headphones. Does anybody know what is going on?
<riano> Hello hello. I'm having issues with my Dell XPS 15 (L521x) in combination with Optimus. I'm using nvidia-prime and have the nvidia card enabled, through this now the displayport on the laptop became available and I've got an external monitor (2560x1440) hooked up to the port, however, my desktop is behaving oddly now. The laptop screen is also still enabled, and when I move my mouse to that screen, my desktop slides away on the left and the desktop of the
<riano> laptop screen slides into view depending on how far I move my mouse. The pointer or windows I place on this part of the desktop do still show up on the laptop screen as well, but I'd rather my desktop not move/pan. As a bonus, if I connect the a monitor to the HDMI port (ending up with two ext. and the laptop screen) it clones the laptop screen, I'd rather it be its own desktop as well
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<riano> Hello hello. I'm having issues with my Dell XPS 15 (L521x) in combination with Optimus. I'm using nvidia-prime and have the nvidia card enabled, through this now the displayport on the laptop became available and I've got an external monitor (2560x1440) hooked up to the port, however, my desktop is behaving oddly now. The laptop screen is also still enabled, and when I move my mouse to that screen, my desktop slides away on the left and the desktop of the
<riano> laptop screen slides into view depending on how far I move my mouse. The pointer or windows I place on this part of the desktop do still show up on the laptop screen as well, but I'd rather my desktop not move/pan. As a bonus, if I connect the a monitor to the HDMI port (ending up with two ext. and the laptop screen) it clones the laptop screen, I'd rather it be its own desktop as well
<riano> Hello peoples! I've been able to fix my earlier issue.. I now have one silly/weird thing left..
<riano> or two, maybe, depending on how adventerous I want to be..
<riano> To the right of my desktop, on the edge of my screen is a big white border, it'll be 5px wide or something
<riano> if I position another display on that edge, my desktop pans instead of my mouse moving to the display
<riano> if I position the display on any other edge it works fine
<EvilRoey> Hello all.  My language switcher in the system tray doesn't appear to toggle back and forth... it just stays stuck on US.  I haven't yet tried logging out and then logging back in; is there anything I can do?
<kameswav> Hi all, I could not see the color status line in Konsole where I could on gvim. I am using vim-airline. http://i.imgur.com/8tyt4c4.png
<kameswav> Any suggestions please?
<Pici> kameswav: If I had to guess, I'd say it may have something to do with your terminal not being set to 256 colors.  Take a look at http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/256_colors_in_vim for some solutions.
<kameswav> Thanks for the suggestion Pici. I will explore that option.
<kameswav> Pici: Yes, it worked. I set TERM=konsole-256color in my bashrc.
<Pici> yay
<kameswav> Thanks once again :)
<sergey__> Привет всем,нужна помощь
<sergey__> есть кто с России?
<dannyzen`> what's the timeline on bringing kde frameworks 5  as the default into kubuntu?
<7F1AAQQTR> Hello
<7F1AAQQTR> i need to run suspend or hibernate on my kubuntu
<7F1AAQQTR> but when i run sleep button northing changed
<7F1AAQQTR> i have win7 on another patition and both works good
<7F1AAQQTR> *both modes
<7F1AAQQTR> is there some utilite that could configure this
<7F1AAQQTR> i tryed to find config here /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/
<kameswav> 7F1AAQQTR: is this the first time you are trying to put the system to sleep (Suspend to RAM)
<7F1AAQQTR> but for somehow there noi access for me even with sudo
<7F1AAQQTR> no - it's not first time\
<kameswav> previouslay it used to work and now it is not?
<7F1AAQQTR> i tried more than few monthes and it suspended but not wake up
<dannyzen`> 7F1AAQQTR: do you have any encryption enabled?
<7F1AAQQTR> now it doesn't work when click suspend button
<7F1AAQQTR> what encryption - on the system - no
<kameswav> Can you check by going into windows again and doing a clean windows shutdown and then login into Kubuntu to test suspend?
<7F1AAQQTR> i use Kubuntu 14.04
<kameswav> When windows has some pending updates I have noticed this kind of issues too.
<7F1AAQQTR> windows works pefecty - suspend and hibirnate
<kameswav> I am not talking about windows working perfectly. The last time when you were in Windows you did not do a clean shutdown (possibility).
<lordievader> 7F1AAQQTR: Windows has nothing to do with this. What happens when you run "sudo pm-sleep"?
<7F1AAQQTR> i did
<7F1AAQQTR> windows has cleaned shutdown
<7F1AAQQTR> sudo: pm-sleep: command not found
<kameswav> try pm-suspend
<kameswav> I mean "sudo pm-suspend"
<kameswav> without the quotes
 * lordievader remembers something vague about having pm-suspend/pm-sleep removed...
<7F1AAQQTR> https://pastebin.mozilla.org/5554582
<7F1AAQQTR> this is output
<lordievader> 7F1AAQQTR: Did you run the command without sudo?
<7F1AAQQTR> with sudo
<lordievader> 7F1AAQQTR: What does "ls -l /var/log/pm-powersave.log" give?
<7F1AAQQTR> -rw-r--r-- 1 mysql mysql 0 Nov  1  2013 /var/log/pm-powersave.log
<lordievader> yuradoc: Why is it owned by mysql?
<yuradoc> don't know
<yuradoc> i'm surprized too
<lordievader> yuradoc: sudo chown root:root /var/log/pm-powersave.log
<yuradoc> all logs has mysql
<lordievader> yuradoc: That shouldn't be.
<yuradoc> i know
<yuradoc> weird
<yuradoc> done
<lordievader> yuradoc: Can I get the output of "ls -l /usr/bin"?
<yuradoc> they have root root
<yuradoc> 0000:05:00.0tee: /sys/bus/pci/drivers/xhci_hcd/unbind: Нет такого устройства
<yuradoc> it's russian - there are no such device
<yuradoc> it's russian - there are no such device - translation
<lordievader> I don't know pm-utils too well, but that shouldn't be a blocking error.
<yuradoc> ok, but there no other errors in sudo pm-suspend
<kameswav> can you try sudo pm-hibernate
<kameswav> and report back
<yuradoc> https://pastebin.mozilla.org/5554672
<yuradoc> this is content of pm-powersave.log
<yuradoc> ok, kameswav
<kameswav> can you give me this long /var/log/pm-suspend.log
<kameswav> Also is your system a laptop or desktop?
<yuradoc> this is full file /var/log/pm-suspend.log
<yuradoc> https://pastebin.mozilla.org/5554672
<yuradoc> i have laptop
<MichaelP> Running project neon5 if i OpenGL interface set to glx i get screens like..  http://i.imgur.com/bVYv7Tc.png .. but set to EGL is perfect
<yuradoc> 0000:05:00.0tee: /sys/bus/pci/drivers/xhci_hcd/unbind: Нет такого устройства
<yuradoc> this is error when sudo pm-hibernate
<yuradoc> too like suspend
<lordievader> MichaelP: Project Neon5 support is in #project-neon ;)
<MichaelP> lordievader: i came in here cause kubuntu devs told me i supported in here
<kameswav> yuradoc: Can you let me know "ls -al /etc/pm/sleep.d/"
<lordievader> MichaelP: I'd say that this is support for Kubuntu 14.04. And since Neon5 has its own channel, I'd conclude the support is in there, not here.
<lordievader> But I might be wrong.
<MichaelP> i am running 14.04
<kameswav> yuradoc: I think you are giving us the wrong file. I asked for pm-suspend.log and not pm-powersave.log
<yuradoc> it's empy
<kameswav> yuradoc: I might also try to disble "wake on lan" option if it is set in your bios
<yuradoc> *empty
<yuradoc> i think there are no such things there
<kameswav> Ok. what does "ls -al /etc/pm/sleep.d/"
<kameswav> give you
<yuradoc> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 May  5 21:06 .
<yuradoc> drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 4096 Apr 25  2013 ..
<yuradoc> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  210 Apr  9  2013 10_grub-common
<yuradoc> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  660 Dec  6  2013 10_unattended-upgrades-hibernate
<yuradoc> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  318 Jan 26 21:54 20_custom-xhci_hcd
<yuradoc> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1260 May 23  2012 novatel_3g_suspend
<unopaste> yuradoc you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<kameswav> try "sudo kate /var/log/pm-suspend.log"
<yuradoc> empty
<yuradoc> ok, i'll try this solution https://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1634301.html
<yuradoc> o have a Dell Inspiron
<yuradoc> *I
<kameswav> yuradoc: I am sorry, but this seems to be beyond my capabilities. Some of the things you could check are checking out if this bug somehow effects you. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/linux/+bug/1157435
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1157435 in linux (Ubuntu Raring) "Unable to enter suspend/hibernation in Ubuntu 13.04 on an Asus X201E a.k.a. F201E" [Medium,Fix released]
<yuradoc> i haven't such device 0000:05:00.0tee listed in /sys/bus/pci/drivers/xhci_hcd/
<yuradoc> i have only one  0000:00:14.0
<yuradoc> ok, tnx kameswav
<TheFakeazneD525> halp
<TheFakeazneD525> So, I installed the  Japanese locale and language pack through the system settings KCM
<TheFakeazneD525> but I kept the english locale (US english) at the top
<TheFakeazneD525> (kde desktop is still english, and so is tty)
<TheFakeazneD525> yet, apt-get (invoked through yakuake+bash) is in japanese
<TheFakeazneD525> wat do?
<Fuzzywhirlpool> Just change your country settings back to default, either us or uk.
<TheFakeazneD525> System country is USA tho
<Fuzzywhirlpool> What's the output of 'echo $LC_NAME' command?
<TheFakeazneD525> 1sec
<TheFakeazneD525> en_US
<Fuzzywhirlpool> I can't suggest anything. Try experimenting with locale on system settings. Good luck.
<TheFakeazneD525> thx
<lordievader> TheFakeazneD525: Can you pastebin your locale?
<TheFakeazneD525> how do?
<lordievader> TheFakeazneD525: Pastebin the output of "locale".
<TheFakeazneD525> oh its a command?
<TheFakeazneD525> 1sec
<TheFakeazneD525> lordievader:  http://paste.kde.org/p4c1hmxko/xcrpfd
<lordievader> TheFakeazneD525: Your "LANGUAGE=en:ja:hi:en" line is causing some things to go in non-English.
<TheFakeazneD525> ah
<TheFakeazneD525> so how to fix?
<lordievader> TheFakeazneD525: Depends on who sets it, but I think KDE is to blame for it.
<TheFakeazneD525> I did it through systemsettings
<lordievader> TheFakeazneD525: Then reset it the same way ;)
 * TheFakeazneD525 clicks reset to default
<TheFakeazneD525> should I reboot now?
<lordievader> TheFakeazneD525: Log out -> log in should be enough.
<TheFakeazneD525> oh thx
<TheFakeazneD525> brb
<TheFakeazneD525> it worked lordievader <3
<nubie234> Hello i installed kde from ubuntu but I find i have no volume control?
<nubie234> Alsa mixer works
<nubie234> ok i installed kmix fixed
<nubie234> now an my login window why does it not ask for on of my users that I have assigned a password in kubuntu
<nubie234> lol don't all chime in
#kubuntu 2014-07-15
<schultza> is the newer version of kde out yet? and can i configure it to only have icons showing for active programs?
<valorie> schultza: you can test the latest crack from project neon: #project-neon /topic for more information and that chan for support
<em> valorie: im trying to compile something that depends on libicu48 but that package is no longer in ubuntu repo though it says its supposed to be. But libicu52 is in there. Do you think it makes a difference?
<valorie> that could be a packaging error -- you might file a bug for that em
<valorie> sorry, gotta go
<em> !info libicu48
<ubottu> Package libicu48 does not exist in trusty
<em> !info libicu52
<ubottu> libicu52 (source: icu): International Components for Unicode. In component main, is optional. Version 52.1-3 (trusty), package size 6635 kB, installed size 27253 kB
<valorie> right, and so nothing should depend on that, which is a packaging decision I assume
<valorie> bye....
<Pibble> em: my bet is whatever you are trying to do is out of date and hasnt been updated in some time.
<Pibble> AKA, no longer supported, AKA legacy.
<Pibble> Try and find a more up to date alternative.
<kingbeowolf> how can i use private internet access and KDE at the same time
<kingbeowolf> i dont have any network options to connecto my vpn like I do in Unity
<em> Im trying to copile something from source and it says I ran out of virtual memory. Is there any way to increase that to try again?  Or is there a way to compile it in pieces or something so it doesn't choke?
<em> or does doing --jobs 10 make a differnce?
<em> maybe is there a way to increase swap? would that make a difference
<kingbeowolf> how can i manage my VPN service with KDE?
<em> kingbeowolf: are you in 14.04?
<kingbeowolf> yeah
<em> kingbeowolf: Try clicking on the network manager icon in the pannel in the lower left hand corner.  Then clicking on the settings.
<em> the thing that looks like a wrench
<em> then go to connection and add connection
<em> you get a drop down menu of choices. Some of those are VPN
<em> That's as much as I can say I don't know after that since I don't have a VPN
<em> but maybe that helps get started?
<kingbeowolf> i don't have that in my system tray
<em> I think you probably do
<em> You are connected to the internet right now.
<em> are you connected by wifi or wired connect?
<kingbeowolf> yeah I installed ubuntu from the commad line installer
<kingbeowolf> and then installed kubuntu-desktop
<em> Okay maybe you need to install knetworkmanager
<kingbeowolf> because that was the only way to get raid support
<em> do you see anything like a network icon next to where the time is in the lower pannel?
<em> for me it is next to my clock
<kingbeowolf> apt-cache search doesn't show knetworkmanager
<em> okay try right cliccking on the lower pannel and add widget
<em> then search for network
<em> to add the network manager
<em> right click on lower pannel around where the clock is. pannel options, add widget. Search for network and add a network manager.
<kingbeowolf> em: i have wcipd or something
<kingbeowolf> so far the only issue coming from Unity to Plasma is this
<kingbeowolf> Private Internet Access the VPN service doesn't seem to work as well as in Unity
<em> kingbeowolf: That's a bit over my head im afraid, but that's just me. Someone here will be able to help  you but you might need to hang out for a while.
<em> kingbeowolf: you couldn't find any widget for network management though?
<kingbeowolf> i found one and i install it but it doesn't have nearly the same about of features as in Unity which is odd because I am in Plasma
<kingbeowolf> em: ^
<em> kingbeowolf: that is surprising indeed. Back in an earlier version of Kubuntu I did once connect to a VPN in order to watch the Olympics on the BBC when it was in England. So I do believe it is possible. I just urge you to wait until tomorrow when more people are awake who know more than I do. Sorry I couldn't help.
<em> kingbeowolf: I'm not sure if this is any use: https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/forum/index.php?p=/discussion/comment/15546#Comment_15546
<em> lordievader: Hey I just wanted to point out that I was unable to help kingbeowolf with his VPN problem. I am pinging you right now before I go to sleep so that his problem does not get lost in the traffic.
<lordievader> em: Could you, or kingbeowolf, give a run down of what happened?
<lordievader> And what the problem is?
 * lordievader is too lazy/hadn't had enough coffee to read the backlog.
<SouL> Hey friends, I'm wondering... What app can I use to install software from the web? Muon?
<SouL> For example: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/trusty/bastion/
<SouL> "available on the Software Centre"
<lordievader> !info bastion
<ubottu> Package bastion does not exist in trusty
<lordievader> Ah, it's proprietary...
<lordievader> SouL: You could install the Ubuntu Software Center.
<Stern> My best guess is to install the Ubuntu Software Center (software-center)
<Stern> too late
<lordievader> Stern: ;)
<SouL> lordievader: bastion is an example, it was a random app for explaining you guys what I want
<SouL> xD
<SouL> But there isn't a KDE app for this?
<Stern> Hope not :)
<lordievader> SouL: Muon is the counter part of the Software Center, however I don't think it has any proprietary repo's in there.
<SouL> GUYS
<SouL> Is an example
<SouL> I'm not saying I want that game
<SouL> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/audacious/
<SouL> I want to clic to the button
<SouL> and install the app
<SouL> Is there any KDE application for this?
<SouL> Hope you understand me now xD
<Stern> Basically you use Muon Discover for this.
<Stern> Otherwise you use the Muon Package Manager
<SouL> Yes
<Unit193> !info apturl-kde
<ubottu> apturl-kde (source: apturl): install packages using the apt protocol - KDE frontend. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 78 kB
<lordievader> SouL: The apt utilities are nice :)
<shadeslayer> apturl should work
<shadeslayer> but it's broken on firefox for me
<lordievader> Unit193: Didn't know of that one, nice. Does it open things in Muon or does it open a terminal with apt?
<shadeslayer> you could just type it into krunner, should work
<lordievader> shadeslayer: Hehe, that's less.
<Unit193> lordievader: I'd presume muon, but haven't ever used it.
<SouL> I always download everything with aptitude but a friend of mine asked how to do that and... Well
<SouL> Unit193: That is what I was searching, thank you very much
<Unit193> SouL: Sure thing.
<SouL> and you guys too!
<yang_> hello
<yang_> how to use this ,someone tell me
<lordievader> yang_: How to use what?
<yang_> use this app,Quassel IRC,i just installed
<yang_> why can't I type Chinese
<lordievader> yang_: Well you can use it to chat using the IRC protocol.
<jadi> just showing my friend what an IRC is
<fayaz> i'm trying to enable python autocompletion in kate with the python plugins...
<fayaz> but the plugin says, "jedi: Unexpected module's version format"
<fayaz> any idea?
<lordievader> fayaz: Perhaps you want to switch to Kdevelop, it uses the kate engine for the text editor. And the python plugin is lovely.
<fayaz> oh?
<fayaz> let me try that out.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Avihay_work> I have an audio problem after upgradeing from 12.04 to 14.04.  I'm 90% positive it worked fine on 12.04, and now it plays very choppy (from the audio and settings test button for example). I could use some sound advice...
<Avihay_work> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<cdi3> good morning everyone.
<Avihay_work> morning cdi
<jarkko> i dont see hard disk from dolphin, what to do?
<Avihay_work> also, I removed pulse audio, now I have a few audio devices listed, non of them will play, and I have default, which plays choppy
<Avihay_work> jarkko: removeable disk? or a hard drive?
<jarkko> Avihay_work: both
<jarkko> i broke my install when upgraded 14.10, i am now doing reinstall and recovering files
<Avihay_work> well, your main HDD is usually mounted as /
<Avihay_work> I think I lost you
<jarkko> i think the problem might be that i have 2 hard disks that both might have /
<Avihay_work> how bout you pastebin the output of the command mount?
<jarkko> http://pastebin.com/VSQKfhbF
<jarkko> so there are there basically
<BluesKaj> Avihay_work,  what hw is listed in device prefs in system settings>multimedia?
<Avihay_work> jarkko: also the output of  ls /dev/sd*  might help
<jarkko> /dev/sda  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda5  /dev/sda6  /dev/sdb  /dev/sdb1  /dev/sdb2  /dev/sdb3
<Avihay_work> BluesKaj: it doesn't say who's the deafult, it's a priority list. none of them work except for deafult who is in the bottom, and that means the last fallback
<BluesKaj> looks like intel chip, does it show in alsamixer, Avihay_work?
<Avihay_work> jarkko: well, you do have two HDDs, with 3 partitions each
<Avihay_work> BluesKaj: I guess so
<jarkko> but how do i mount them easily?
<BluesKaj> jarkko,  which drive is first in the boot sequence, maybe that shoulkd be checked as well
<Avihay_work> jarkko has       /dev/sdb3 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro) and /dev/sdb1 on /boot/efi type vfat (rw)
<BluesKaj> Avihay_work,  type alsamixer in the terminal, the audio chip will show in the upper left
<jarkko> i think grub is at /dev/sda (default when you install kubuntu)
<BluesKaj> jarkko,  yes
<Avihay_work> it does show. if I run aplay -l I get the localized version of the output from the first post here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613653
<BluesKaj> Avihay_work,  I just need to know which driver should load, most likely the snd_hda_intel, so try sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel ...then you might need to reboot
<Avihay_work> do I need to rmmod ther current one? and blacklist it?
<Avihay_work> http://paste.kde.org/pxeesd7ql
<Avihay_work> jarkko: I suggest you have a look in /boot/efi, see if your missing hdd is listed there by any chance, I'd also use some tool to see what size each partition has, like a graphical partition editer
<BluesKaj> Avihay_work,  nope it's not intel-hda driver, you need to find the controller, that will tell you what's lodaed
<Avihay_work> and how do I manage that feat?
<BluesKaj> Avihay_work,  as i suggested earlier , alsamixer will that info in the upper left
<Avihay_work> oh, ok then: Card: Intel ICH5 \n Chip: Realtek ALC655 rev 0
<BluesKaj> Avihay_work, seems the driver for your analog out should be,  snd_intel8x0 , try sudo modprobe snd_intel8x0, if there's no output from that command then the correct driver is loaded and should work after a reboot.. that's all I can help with.
<cdi3> I'm trying to fix my brightness and can't take ownership of grub. Can someone let me know how to take ownership over that file, or the directory, or anything? :/
<lordievader> cdi3: Why do you want/need ownership of /boot/grub? ( I think that is the folder you are talking about?)
<cdi3> I figured it out. There was a way to adjust brightness options for my laptop by editing one of the grub files.
<cdi3> grub lines, rather. there's only one grub file. >_>
<lordievader> cdi3: No, there are multiple. Grub is configured through /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/*
<cdi3> Ohh. =\ I was just following some guide on a forum to fix it, but it didn't work.
<cdi3> bleh. frustrating. i changed it back to the default grub file, but my brightness is still messed up. :/
<BluesKaj> cdi3,  battery monitor in panel wdgets
<cdi3> Nothing changes. My fn + f3/f4 show the brightness bar on screen changing, but the brightness doesn't actually decrease or increase. It stays at full.
<BluesKaj> there's a brightness slider in the battery widget that should work
<lordievader> cdi3: You tried the acpi driver kernel option?
<cdi3> BluesKaj - it doesn't. I tried both the taskbar battery monitor and the widget monitor on the desktop, neither worked.
<cdi3> lordievader - what is that? I don't think I have
<lordievader> cdi3: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging/Backlight#Disabling_the_ACPI_backlight_driver
<cdi3> oh dear lord, i have no idea what i am looking at.
<MrS1lentcz_> hello, I am usin quassel IRC, but it signs me as MrS1lentcz_ but not MrS1lentcz, why please?
<MrS1lentcz_> I cannot rename, I can do nothing
<MrS1lentcz_> command /nick myFuckingName not works
<Pici> MrS1lentcz_: Sounds like a #freenode issue, not a Kubuntu issue.  And please mind your language.
<BluesKaj> MrS1lentcz_,  /nick newnick
<MrS1lentcz_> BluesKaj: "command /nick myFuckingName not works"
<MrS1lentcz_> Pici: this is problem QuasselIRC, native kubuntu IRC client. I cannot join to others channels which require verified nickname
<BluesKaj> that kind of name is auto rejected
<Pici> MrS1lentcz_: You are probably muted in a channel which requires registration, which would prevent you from changing nicks.
<MrS1lentcz_> Pici: I have registered nick "MrS1lentcz"
<Pici> MrS1lentcz_: then identify to it.
<MrS1lentcz_> but now I have MrS1lentcz_ and I cannot to other channels
<MrS1lentcz_> *join
<Pici> MrS1lentcz_: you don't need to be nicked to it to identify to it: /msg nickserv identify MrS1lentcz yourpassword
<MrS1lentcz_> "You are now identified for MrS1lentcz." great. and now how can I rename, if /nick newname does not work? :/
<Pici> what error message do you get?
<MrS1lentcz_> nothing
<Pici> I find that hard to believe.  Check a status window or something.
<MrS1lentcz_> I am using IRC many years, I have wrote many IRC bots, but this is the worst client, what I have seen
<Pici> I'm sorry, I don't use Kubuntu or Quassel myself.
<mokush> anybody using the kubuntu-next ppa? everything working ok?
<BluesKaj> MrS1lentcz_,  try konversation, it's a great client
<MrS1lentcz_> BluesKaj: ok, thanks
<BluesKaj> mokush,  I switched back to plasma4 ...5 wan't to my taste but the "next ppa" works ok
<mokush> BluesKaj: not your taste? :) what do you mean?
<BluesKaj> mokush,  http://kde.org/announcements/plasma5.0/ ..you may like it , a lot of stuff doesn't work yet, some apps don't launch etc
<mokush> BluesKaj: so, to revert, I can just remove the ppa, and reinstall plasma?
<rberg_> look into ppa-purge for that
<BluesKaj> mokush, yes, what rberg_just suggested
<S1lent> BluesKaj: now I have message "[17:27] [Nick] Nickname already in use, try a different one."
<S1lent> and also "[17:26] [Notice] -NickServ- You are now identified for MrS1lentcz."
<iamwhoiam> hello people. My question: i removed a number of applications but they are still visible in kmenu, in favorites. How can i remove them/update the kmenu? Secondly, how can i remove kde im contacts and log viewer etc? i thought i uninstalled everything concerning these, but it is still there.. hmmm
<S1lent> :(
<S1lent> oh, quassel still running anywhere, fuckin client! :/
<Riddell> S1lent: nuff swearing please
<S1lent> Riddell: Can you kick my second nick, please? I dont know, why is still connected :(
<S1lent> I dont see rights in this client
<S1lent> Riddell: MrS1lentcz
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Riddell> S1lent: already gone
<S1lent> "[17:33] [Nick] Nickname already in use, try a different one."
<Pici> S1lent: Please ask in #freenode.  they control this network, not #kubuntu
<S1lent> Pici: ok, sorry :)
<em> kingbeowolf: did you resolve your problem with the VPN?
<em> lordievader: kingbeowolf wants to know how to manage his VPN with the plasma shell. He didn't install Kubuntu directly. He was previously using Unity and then installed it from there. In Unity he felt he had what he needed to set it up, now he can't find it.
<lordievader> Erm, that should be configured through the network manager.
<em> He says he doesn't have any network manager in his lower pannel.
<BluesKaj> em tell him to install network management widget then it will be handy in the panel
<lordievader> How did he install Kubuntu? Did he install the kubuntu-desktop package?
<em> I told him how to add one and he said kingbeowolf> em: i have wcipd or something
<em> I think he did it that way.
<em> I think he was running Ubuntu Unity and then switched it to Kubuntu desktop.
<lordievader> That should pull in the network manager.
<kingbeowolf> lordievader: what should?
<BluesKaj> installing kubunt-desktop kingbeowolf
<BluesKaj> err kubuntu-desktop
<kingbeowolf> ok well it didn't for me for some reason
<kingbeowolf> i have it now
<kingbeowolf> but no mention of my openvpn connections
<lordievader> kingbeowolf: Did it pull in anything extra?
<kingbeowolf> lordievader: dont know what that means
<lordievader> kingbeowolf: Ah for openvpn you need the network-manager-openvpn package.
<BluesKaj> lordievader,  he should have that installed already
<lordievader> !info network-manager-openvpn
<ubottu> network-manager-openvpn (source: network-manager-openvpn): network management framework (OpenVPN plugin core). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.8.2-1ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 20 kB, installed size 109 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Nope that is an optional package.
<kingbeowolf> yeah says I have it already
<BluesKaj> if he already has openvpn installed in unity
<kingbeowolf> i don't have unity installed any more
<kingbeowolf> if that matters
<BluesKaj> no matter openvpn should still be installed
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Openvpn doesn't depend on the nm plugin. I usually use it without nm.
<lordievader> kingbeowolf: Anyhow, I've just installed the nm-openvpn here. Openvpn is then available under add a network connection.
<BluesKaj> no lordievader , but it's easier to access in the panel if one installs the widget, that's been my experience up to 14.04, noe it's hit or miss
<BluesKaj> now
<BluesKaj> lordievader,  I use PIA vpn and it configs nicely with NM widget
<lordievader> I use openvpn through the command line. Works fine.
<lordievader> kingbeowolf: What happens when you call your openvpn connection through the commandline?
<BluesKaj> yeah well, I have 20 or so server to choose from and sometimes due to server maintenance I have to switch to an alternative
<Newbie42> Hi I am looking for an older version of Kubuntu (for Dell Latitude D800). The Ubuntu version would be 6.06.2 I think?
<BluesKaj> Newbie42,  why so old ?
<Newbie42> Because my boss gave it to me as I left the Company, but didn't allow for upgrade to Win7
<lordievader> Newbie42: That version has been EOL for years!
<Newbie42> But I assume newer versions do not support my old Notebook?
<lordievader> Newbie42: Try a live cd/usb and test it ;)
<lordievader> Linux supports a broad range of hardware. Also a lot of old stuff.
<Newbie42> Also I tried installing an old Suse version I had on DVD at home, but either the Install stopps unexpectedly, or the system hangs up on logging into KDS
<Newbie42> And the lice can be installed if working?
<BluesKaj> Newbie42,  got any specs ? maybe we can suggest an OS
<Newbie42> Pentiom M. 2 GB
<Newbie42> anything else you need?
<BluesKaj> 2G what?
<Newbie42> ahh, UK keyboard
<Newbie42> 2G RAM
<BluesKaj> that's fine
<alket> is this possible in kubuntu 14.04 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8JYt_xkJuY
<Newbie42> Well it was fine for the last 7 years in the company ;-)
<BluesKaj> you can probly run kubuntu 14,04
<Newbie42> OK, that is cool, right?
<BluesKaj> yes Newbie42
<Newbie42> Bear in mind, I am 42 and have no previous knowhow in Linux
<Newbie42> Also I would mainly use Web, eMail, Word-processor
<Newbie42> So i go for Kubuntu 14.04 Live CD, Thanks folks!
<BluesKaj> Newbie42,  age has nothing to do with linux...I'm a lot older than you
<BluesKaj> Newbie42,  and if you need help just ask here
<Newbie42> BluesKaj, you may be older, but you certainly are more experienced with a proper OS, I am stuck with MS since DOS 5.0
<kingbeowolf> lordievader: i don't even know how to use the command line version since I never had to
<Newbie42> Great, Thanks again! CUSoon
<BluesKaj> Newbie42,  you'll learn, linux is an interesting experience fpr fprmer windows users. i'm one :)
<rberg_> if you liked command.com you are going to love bash!
<lordievader> kingbeowolf: It's simple, navigate to where your cert and openvpn config file are. Run "sudo openvpn <config-file>" enter credentials, done.
<kingbeowolf> lordievader: ok sounds easy enough
<TeraJL> hi there, how can i update to plasma 5?
<rgsgdr> hello. I followed the instructions on https://community.kde.org/Plasma/Packages to get KDE plasma 5 into my computer. I added the next PPA and that other one too. However there is still no kubuntu-plasma5-desktop avaliable for download. Is it not in there yet?
<FuzzyWhirlpool> If you wan't to try plasma 5, you'd better compile it yourself.
<shadeslayer> FuzzyWhirlpool: why
<rgsgdr> stable released today you know
<shadeslayer> rgsgdr: did you apt-get update?
<shadeslayer> because I do see it
<rgsgdr> yep
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next/+build/6184522 < seems to be there
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^ when you're back
<shadeslayer> anyway, I have to go back home
<shadeslayer> cya tomorrow
<rgsgdr> should I see the PPAs in my sources.list?
<rgsgdr> cause I don't
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> how did you add it?
<shadeslayer> rgsgdr: which release are you running?
<rgsgdr> just copied the instructions from https://community.kde.org/Plasma/Packages for kubuntu next ppa
<shadeslayer> that PPA is only for utopic
<rgsgdr> but I'll try to add them manually instead
<shadeslayer> so if you're not on utopic
<shadeslayer> it won't work
<rgsgdr> oh
<rgsgdr> I see
<FuzzyWhirlpool> Because it's a pain to wait for KDE5 to be included in the main/universe repository.
<shadeslayer> no?
<shadeslayer> because there's no KDE5
<shadeslayer> and KF5 is almost nearly uploade
<shadeslayer> *uploaded
<shadeslayer> plasma workspace will go in after 14.10
<FuzzyWhirlpool> s/KDE5/Plasma 5/
<rgsgdr> oh well that explains it. I guess I could try the neon 5 live image then... thanks
<shadeslayer> cheers
<sagart> hello, can someone tell me please, if plasma next will be available in official repository for kubuntu 14.04?
<sagart> ahh, read it above, sorry
<anonymous_> Hi
<kingbeowolf> Will all the widgets and stuff work in the next plasma version?
<kingbeowolf> will i need to reconfigure panels or anything?
<Borsi> how do i get access into hard disk using live dist?
<CrowX-> Borsi, open dolphin and you'll be able to see all the disks attached to the machine in the left sidebar
<CrowX-> Borsi, dolphin = file manager
<Borsi> CrowX-: i know, but i dont seem to have access on them
<Borsi> only readable
<CrowX-> Borsi, are they ntfs?
<Borsi> ext4 mostly
<CrowX-> you should be able to write on ext4...
<CrowX-> Borsi, are you familiar with bash?(command line)
<Borsi> it doesnt let me
<Borsi> i have it open
<CrowX-> try writing "sudo dolphin" in konsole then, and press enter
<Borsi> that worked
<Borsi> didnt know that's possible
<Borsi> i have writing access now
<CrowX-> of course you do :)
<Borsi> i just bought ssd driver (my 1st) i am doing reinstall soon, what filesystem should i use?
<CrowX-> what are you going to keep on it?
<CrowX-> Borsi, also, how big is your ssd
<Borsi> CrowX-: it's 128, i think i keep only system files there
<Borsi> i got 1tb and 500gb normal disks
<CrowX-> install / on the ssd, and /var /srv /home on the non ssd hard drive. you can use ext4 for all of them
<bjrohan> Hi all. I have an error that shows on my system, gist is that kdescreenlocker_greetrc is not writable.  (in the users home directory under .kde) when the message appears it gives the option to click OKAY, but when you click, nothing happens, only thing you can do is shut down the system. I can not find that file in the path given
<bjrohan> in the error message, any suggestions
<Borsi> what's /var and srv for?
<CrowX-> Borsi, /var is for files that are being often auto edited and their size changes, for example logs. /srv is just a new directory that's used instead of /var for keeping websites. If you don't plan to install a web server, you don't need /srv
<CrowX-> and you want /var not to be on the ssd because there's a limited amount of writing you can do on the ssd, and you don't need much speed for /var anyway
<Borsi> how much linux uses tmp? should i  put that on normal hdd?
<CrowX-> tmp is in the ram
<CrowX-> dev and sys too :)
<yossarianuk> CrowX-: by default /tmp is on disk isn't it
<CrowX-> yossarianuk, isn't it empty by default too?
<yossarianuk> not if your in an X session
<yossarianuk> i.e kde-[user]
<CrowX-> i see
<Borsi> can someone shortly descripe what /usr contains?
<bprompt> Borsi:     system files :)
<bprompt> Borsi:     what are you after?
<rberg_> Borsi: not short but have a look at the Filesystem Hierarchy Standard https://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/fhs/fhs-2.3.html
<Borsi> does anyone have experience having lots of ram on linux machine and using it as cache?
<bprompt_> Borsi:    yes
<bprompt_> nothing wrong with that
<Borsi> bprompt_: do you see clear advantages?
<lordievader> Borsi: The linux kernel uses all non-claimed memory as disk cache.
<Borsi> lordievader: i know
<lordievader> Ah ok ;)
<bprompt_> Borsi:     hmmm yes
<Borsi> any performance gain if you change the default setting?
<Borsi> i got 8gigabytes currently (only)
<bprompt_> Borsi:    what'... your concern anyhow?
<Borsi> could i speed up the machine somehow using the extra ram currently?
<bprompt_> hmm
<bprompt_> Borsi:    if you want to really see the processing speed up, get an SSD
<Borsi> i did :D
<bprompt_> hmm
<Borsi> but maybe i bought too small :D
<Borsi> i bought today, downloading iso so i can install on it
<bprompt_> Borsi:    I have an ssd... the size shouldn't matter afaik... so... what's your concern then :P
<bprompt_> Borsi:    I open libreoffice  3.5 in 1sec, yes is not a typo, 1 sec
<Borsi> well i think the future is ssd hard-disks, so its better to get rid off old hard-disks
<bprompt_> Borsi:   so the cache helps some with disk data retrieval, but in the end, memory will still have to do some standing by due to hdd access
<Borsi> i saw on computer shop (web) a new ssd hard disk and they offered 10 years gurantee !!
<bprompt_> nothing new.... good selling pitch
<bprompt_> I mean, I can sell you my used pair of socks with 6months guarantee!!!
<bprompt_> and of course, charge you extra in the process
<Borsi> but giving 10 years of gurantee is something...you wouldnt expect
<bprompt_> Borsi:   for hard drive technology?   surely so, they can go longer than that, depending on regular usage
<Borsi> if i would make hard disks, i would never give them 10 years gurantee
<Borsi> that's just too long time of span
<bprompt_> Borsi:     well... you're not reading the probabilities well, and also the fine prints
<Borsi> i just started libreoffice i am on live usb currently, it starts around 1s
<Borsi> but it must be cached somehow in memory
<bprompt_> likely I'd think
<rberg_> anyone in here use rekonq or konqueror? I find that some stoopid sites claim my session has timed out immediately after log in
<crudson> rberg_: I'd check cookie policy (including 3rd party). Otherwise whitelist sites in js blocker?
<rberg_> thanks I will look into those.. same issue reported here http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.kde.devel.kfm/14722
<rberg_> ahh ipmi is the worst, except when you need it.. then its the best
<alket> I installed Plasma 5 from neon project , how to activiate it
<shadeslayer> alket: logout and choose neon5 at login
<alket> thanks
<alket> shadeslayer:
<jarkko> i am doing do-release-upgrade, where does the installer download the packages?
<cai> My audio is cracking/skipping/studdering like nuts, Intel HDA, 14.04
<cai> Brand new motherboard, works fine in windows
<cai> Z97 + Haswell Refresh
#kubuntu 2014-07-16
<TBotNik> All, KDE Wallet is absolute trash, will not take my "sudo" password, will not take my "wifi" password and keeps wifi totally locked out on my laptop.  How do I remove this trash without damaging the system?  Tried straight up apt-get purge and blew up the system.
<valorie> TBotNik: you can simply not use it
<valorie> of course it is completely integrated, and removing it will remove much of your system
<ZZRMike> I'm in the market for a laptop and I'm trying to figure out what to look for, can anyone comment on AMD's catalyst drivers for their A series APU's? Or would I be better off with  an i3/i5 with intel's integrated graphics system?
<ZZRMike> or is dedicated nvidia the only way to go?
<em> What amount of RAM is suggested for Kubuntu to run very smoothly?
<em> I presently have 4GB of RAM and (although Im not absolutely sure its the reason) occasionally with a lot of tabs open on Firefox and streaming a lot of stuff, when I start to type fast, the computer gets choppy and freezes for a bit.
<valorie> that sounds like a combo of connection speed and computer speed
<valorie> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<valorie> hummmm
<em> valorie: in regards to that guys question about kwallet, what about going to System > Wallet Management Tool  Then Clicking on Settings > Configure Wallet  and then Unchecking "Enable KDE Wallet subsystem"
<valorie> em: better and more precise answer than mine
<valorie> I should have kept silent, since his/her tone annoyed me so
<em> valorie: okay thanks. I want to try to help people but I dont feel like Im an expert.
 * valorie is no expert
<em> He's still here do you think I could ping him with that?
<valorie> sure!
<em> Ok
<em> TBotNik: You could try this: Click the kickstarter (lower left corner) System > Wallet Management Tool  Then Clicking on Settings > Configure Wallet  and then Unchecking "Enable KDE Wallet subsystem"
<CodePulsar> Can I use Skype on any other client than Skype ?
<miza> Hey, any chance to test plasma 5? any available PPA?
<em> miza: I know some people have been testing it. But Im not sure about a PPA. Let me see what I find.
<lordievader> miza: https://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Using_Project_Neon_to_contribute_to_KDE#Installing_Project_Neon_5
<lordievader> em: Beat you to it ;)
<miza> I tried ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next but nothin to upgrade and i dunnu which package to install
<lordievader> miza: It is all explained in the link I gave you ;)
<miza> okay ty
<em> miza: To install Plasma 5.0 do Ctrl+Alt+T and copy the following commands into the terminal:   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:neon/kf5   //   sudo apt-get update  //  sudo apt-get install project-neon5-session project-neon5-utils project-neon5-konsole
<em> miza: source: http://www.noobslab.com/2014/07/kde-plasma-50-new-framework-is.html
<em> lordievader: Yeah I guess you did. That sucks.
<lordievader> em: Don't feel bad, I've had this question before I was prepared :P
<yang_> would someone tell me how to build a channel of my own and join someone in it?
<nerr> Hi. Great work with KF5 release. I know it's a tech preview but I would like to know which is better to start testing: using kubuntu 14.04 or using utopic? thks
<shadeslayer> nerr: either is fine
<shadeslayer> nerr: though for Kubuntu, the focus is utopic
<nerr> shadeslayer: thks. Is kf5 the default for utopic?
<shadeslayer> nerr: no
<shadeslayer> nerr: not atleast till 5.2 probably
<shadeslayer> which would be 15.04
<nerr> shadeslayer: ok, Sounds good to me :)
<Guest39720> any idea if 14.04 still has the issue that it cant boot with 7870 am card?
<Guest39720> i have old 13.04 usb stick and it wants to constantly update files and last update into 14.04 (or something) breaks the installation
<shadeslayer> Guest39720: try it out on a live ISO?
<Guest39720> is it known issue that modemmanager segfaults?
<shadeslayer> Guest39720: nope
<shadeslayer> please report a bug using ubuntu-bug
<Guest39720> but the problem is that i dont know the version that does it
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<amichair> how can I gracefully shutdown/restart if the shutdown/restart dialog does not appear, and "qdbus org.kde.ksmserver /KSMServer logout 0 2 2" does nothing?
<Guest39720> sudo reboot now
<Guest39720> sudo shutdown
<amichair> Guest39720: is that graceful? will all apps terminate properly without losing anything?
<MichaelP> I added ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next ... to kubuntu 14.04 it's taking it... but none of it's packages are there
<Guest39720> never heard of that ppa
<Guest39720> i upgraded 14.04 --> 14.10 --> break
<MichaelP> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next
<MichaelP> its for the kf5 ... the frakeworks5 plasma 2
<Guest39720> can you shortly explain what that means in practise
<MichaelP> But Kubuntu next is 14.10 right
<Guest39720> i wonder how is it possible that kubuntu breaks so often with system updates
<Guest39720> its too hard to get fixed when you cant connect into net or kde breaks
<MichaelP> 14.04 to 14.10.... you upgraded to an alpha version of kubunto... that why you break
<MichaelP> 14.10 – October 23rd release date
<Guest39720> that's no good explanation
<Guest39720> kubuntu has done that before too
<MichaelP> 14.10 is not even a beta yet... it is beyond unstable
<Guest39720> what's the point of havng possiility of upgrade if it always breaks the system
<Guest39720> the latest breaks the net conenction, you cant even revert packages
<MichaelP> 14.04 is the latest 14.10 is still being built
<MichaelP> right now 14.10 is for testers that know what there doing
<BluesKaj> MichaelP,  I beg to differ, using 14.10 now for several months ...very stable. The devs are doing a great job making sure upgrades are working well before adding them to the repos
<BluesKaj> several=3months :)
<MichaelP> BluesKaj: i was trying to explain to him.. it more for people that know what there doing
<MichaelP> Think i might pop the 14.10 net install in if the project-neon kf5 is not any better
<nerr> shadeslayer: Hi again can I use kubuntu-next ppa in 14.04 to upgrade to plasma5? thns in advance
<shadeslayer> no
<rberg_> Hi all. is it possible in kde to have my calendar appointments from kontact appear in the calander in panel? I enabled 'Display events' but that only seems to show national holidays.
<Walex> rberg_: a calendar and appointment calendar not necessarily the same thing
<Walex> rberg_: the calendar you are using is an extention of the clock.
<Walex> rberg_: there is a little 'let that displays the PIM calendar in the
<Walex> system tray
<rberg_> awesome! its working now.. there must have been a reload sometime between now and when I asked
<rberg_> also I tried out the project neon nightly ppa today and plasmashell had a bunch of segmentation faults.. I installed the dbg packages and grabbed the kcrash.txt where can I upload that?
<SouL> Hey! :D
<SouL> Who uses youtube-dl?
<BluesKaj> SouL,  I have a few times
<SouL> BluesKaj: Do you know if is broken now? I always used it to download videos of songs and so but today I can't
<BluesKaj> SouL,  dunno , haven't tried it in a while
<SouL> Okay BluesKaj :)
<SouL> thanks
<BluesKaj> SouL,  just tried it , works here
<SouL> BluesKaj: ok thank you very much :)
<ZZRMike> Is there better support for intel HD graphics or AMD's APU graphics on linux?
<ZZRMike> Or are both really bad?
<BluesKaj> ZZRMike,  my experience is better with intel then amd/ati graphics ...nvidia is good as well
<BluesKaj> than
<ZZRMike> BluesKaj: Thanks, I'm in the market for a laptop so I'm trying to figure out what my options are. Though I suspect Intel's integrated graphics is going to have a difficult time driving a 2560x1440 monitor, can anyone comment on this?
<BluesKaj> ZZRMike,  intel graphics are great on this lenovo g500 laptop
<BluesKaj> have used the hdmi to our plasma tv , but not at 2560x1440, but 1920x1980 works fine
<BluesKaj> ZZRMike, ^
<ZZRMike> What were you doing with it? some gaming? watching video? I'm planning on using it for mostly productivity type stuff so I'm not terribly worried about getting 120fps with ultra settings on x game, I just want to make sure it's not going to be choking when I hook it up to my monitor to work.
<BluesKaj> err 1920x1080
<BluesKaj> no games , just HD video
<ZZRMike> Cool, sounds like that should be enough for my needs. How do you like your G500? I've been looking around at the various lenovo models.
<BluesKaj> but I use an entry level video nvidia 8400gs card on the media server pc connected to the tv, ZZRMike
<BluesKaj> ZZRMike,  well, m only warning is to watch out for the issues with UEFI/BIOS when trying to install linux. I wasn't very knowledgeable about dealing with UEFI so I just wiped the driver clean and installed W7 and kubuntu ina dual boot. if you ask around especially in the ##linux chat there some really knowledgeable ppl who can help you with that if needed
<BluesKaj> err the drive
<ZZRMike> Referring to having to make a efi partition when installing?
<BluesKaj> yes
<ZZRMike> Because I ran into that with my desktop at home.
<ZZRMike> Yeah, what a pain in the ass, am i right?
<BluesKaj> yup
<ZZRMike> I'm not sure if I'm even going to bother with dual booting my laptop. Only time I'm using windows is if I'm playing games.
<BluesKaj> linux install via uefi can be done if you follow a certain procedure
<BluesKaj> but I couldn't be bothered since I had no intention of using W8.1 anyway
<Alma_de_poeta> buenas
<bprompt> !es | Alma_de_poeta
<ubottu> Alma_de_poeta: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Alma_de_poeta> bprompt:  thanks for the info
<xk05> hello, im using 14.04 and several window manager are failing to start including xmonad and unity
<xk05> unity starts partially if i use gdm
<xk05> gnome-shell will not start with kdm or lightdm, and will start with gdm, but it is the only wm offered
<xk05> what the heck is going on?
<alket> xk05: did you ask in ubuntus main channel #ubuntu ?
<xk05> im running #kubuntu, would that be appropriate?
<xk05> er, kubuntu
<acangiani> Hi, does anyone knows when kde plasma 5 will have a stable release for 14.04?
<acangiani> thanks in advance
<lordievader> acangiani: Never. KF5 will not be included in Kubuntu before 15.04.
<acangiani> really?
<acangiani> So i will have to use weekly snapshots?
<lordievader> acangiani: Guess so, from what I've heard the devs won't include it before 5.2 is released.
<acangiani> How stable its that? i really want to leave kde4, but i use my laptop for work, so i dont want to spend hours a wekk to repair it
<acangiani> Darn
<lordievader> acangiani: From an earlier conversation: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7805044/
<lordievader> acangiani: Imo, KF5 is not usable for day to day activities.
<acangiani> Snif snif
<lordievader> acangiani: What's wrong with KDE4?
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> kde4 works peachy for me
<acangiani> but i want something more stylish :P
<SN3> Error 5: dependency not met: gawk not found in path.
<SN3> For distribution installation package names and missing apps information, run: inxi --recommends
<SN3> CPU~Quad core Intel Core i5-4670 CPU (-MCP-) clocked at Min:800.000Mhz Max:3401.000Mhz Kernel~3.13.0-30-generic x86_64 Up~13 days Mem~4543.3/15454.7MB HDD~1764.4GB(1.8% used) Procs~218 Client~Quassel [M] v0.10.0 (dist-575f27e) inxi~2.1.2
<AlexZion> hi everyone, I just install kubuntu 14.04 on a Acer laptop but I can't get the wireless working, the wlan is Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN, some suggestion ?
<ShalokShalom> anybody runs neon 5 already on wayland, without x11 ?
<em> AlexZion: try this: sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-source
<em> AlexZion: then do: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<em> AlexZion: here is my source - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BroadcomSTA%28Wireless%29
<AlexZion> thanks em I'm trying it
<em> AlexZion: here's another reference https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx  you might have to reboot after installing the new drivers.
<AlexZion> great buddy , it seems to works, many thanks em, I spent few hours trying to fix it
<r1b> Hi, anyone help me? I've installed Kubuntu using USB Key and ISO, Once installed I let it install updates, all 366 of them, now it doesn't start the desktop How can I roll-back?
<SierraAR> Is it possible, and a good idea, to install Python 3.4 on a kubuntu 13.04 64 bit machine? I'm going to do some work with python, and it was recommended I develop for 3.4
<ikonia> that's up to you
<SierraAR> K, I havent found anything on installing 3.4 on kubuntu, only seen that 2.7 is installed by default
<ikonia> so that would be a huge upgrade
<ikonia> you'd need to make sure anything that depended on python would work from that upgrade from 2.x to 3.x
<SierraAR> Would it break anything installed with kubuntu 13.04 by default? I havent installed anything new
<ikonia> depends what's using python
<SierraAR> I honestly wouldnt know :(
<ikonia> so research
<r1b> Keep both pythons? if anything built in relies on 2.7 it you could either move the symlink or hardcore the python version
<ikonia> that will depend on the package used to install
<r1b> perhaps DIY and only instal it for yourself SierraAR
<ikonia> that sounds like a very bad idea unless you %101 know what you are doing
<r1b> python's virtualenv perhaps?
<ikonia> I'd recommend againt that also
#kubuntu 2014-07-17
<Pici> python's executable for python3 is well.. python3.
<Pici> both pythons normally can live together on the same system.  and a virtualenv doesn't really apply for installs of python itself.
<Pici> Then again, I'd be a bit wary installing any packages on an EOL system
<supachick> !ops | http://youtu.be/-5RW_w3wg6E?t=27m18s
<apb1963>  How can I install "ActiveApp" in kubuntu 12.04?  apt-get can't seem to find it.  There was a pointer to this link: https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/base/plasma-mobile but I don't know what to do with it.
<em> apb1963: is this the thing you would like to install? https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-active/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<apb1963> em: No that doesn't look like the same package as far as I can tell.
<apb1963> I'm trying to build okular.  It says:
<apb1963> ActiveApp (0.1 or higher)  <https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/base/plasma-mobile>
<apb1963>      Support for developing applications for Plasma Active
<MannyVel> There was a "gear" symbol in the upper right hand side of Muon Discover. I right clicked and selected "hide". How do I get it back? Anyone know?
<hyper_ch> hi there, for some reasons hdmi stopped working
<MannyVela> Is this the "Questions" group?
<MannyVela> Hello???????????????
<lordievader> MannyVela: See the topic ;)
<MannyVela> Sorry. Was just curious. No one had said a single word here in a couple hours...... geez.
<lordievader> MannyVela: As usual in the morning (for European time) it is quiet ;)
<andy123_> MannyVela: Its a bug. You have to remove the config file to see the menu again.
<andy123_> for kubuntu 14.04: rm ~/.kde/share/config/muon-discoverrc
<alvin> Well, that was a bad start of the day. fsck -y / --> bye data. Let's put everything in lost+found....
<alvin> Separate /home ftw, although I wish the installer would support that when using encryption. Now, it's a chore.
<function9> alvin: are you experiencing data corruption?
<alvin> function9: Yes. There's nothing left. Kubuntu wanted to do a check on boot, like it always does in the morning. (it's weird. Every day it does a check, then reboots). This time, I logged into a shell and ran the fsck myself. It 'fixed' a lot. Now all data on / is gone.
<alvin> I'm using disk encryption (lvm on luks)
<alvin> I'm now taking a backup of my other volumes, and then it's reinstall time :-(.
<function9> oh, I haven't dabbled on lvm or luks yet. I hear it's a bit tedious
<function9> that reminds me, I too need to make a back up. bbl
<alvin> I have to admit tha Kubuntu is one of the few distributions that can actually do this partly well in the installer. Derivates like Netrunner or Mint can't do it.
<alvin> Whih is weird. I got it to work without problems on Gentoo. Not on Arch. Kubuntu was easiest. BUT there's a big drawback. The installer creates a volume group and fills it with 1 big root volume. So, you have to shrink that afterwards if you want a separate /home
<alvin> I'll be very silent about separate /usr and find some rotten tomatoes to throw in Lennart's general direction. That limitation should be in store for us in October, when Kubuntu 14.10 gets released.
 * alvin just found out that ext4 does support dump/restore
<alvin> Why did nobody tell me?
<FuzzyWhirlpool> glad you find it, alvin!
<Wizard> eagles0513875: ping
<lordievader> Hey Wizard, haven't seen you in a while. How are you?
<Wizard> Yo.
<Wizard> Quite fine :)
<Wizard> I had to move away from linux for some time.
<Wizard> Unfortunately.
<Wizard> However, things are going fine.
<Wizard> Cash flows, beer flows ;D
<lordievader> Move away from Linux? Blasphemy!
<lordievader> Wizard: Hehe, that's good :D
<Wizard> Any sign of KDE5 in Kubuntu?
<Wizard> I'd take a look in free time.
<lordievader> Wizard: There are ppa, it won't be included in Kubuntu until KF5.2
<Wizard> Ah. So I'd have to install it simewhere to have a glimpse.
<Wizard> Hmm..
<lordievader> Wizard: There are iso's available ;)
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Cool.
<Wizard> I wonder how much ram it eats.
<shadeslayer> Wizard: there's no KDE5
<naftilos76> Hi, my kubuntu 14.04 used to find my bluetooth adapter but not any more. After one of many updates i could not connect to my bluetooth headphones and later i discovered that doing an "hcitool dev" did not return any results. Has anybody got a clue what may be the cause of this issue?
<naftilos76> Anybody?
<Walex> naftilos76: that's a bit impatient...
<Walex> naftilos76: have you got a Presidential VIP account that entitles you to a reply within 2 minutes to "it doesn't work" questions? :-)
<naftilos76> Walex: Cut the crap. I did not force anybody to answer.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<alvin> Is it even possible to manually partition when using crypt?
<lordievader> alvin: In the case of LUKS, yes. Open the vault, mount partitions ;)
<alvin> I know how to manually partition using the command line. But what then? I don't know how to call the installer and tell it what goes where.
<alvin> Previously, I let the installer do it all, and then used a livecd to shrink the encrypted LVM.
<lordievader> alvin: Could you explain your problem in full? I have no idea what you are trying to do.
<alvin> lordievader: Well, the Kubuntu installed offers te possibility to use encrypted LVM. Very easy to use. Type in your password twice and go. But then it creates a layout which I'm not happy with. I want a larger /boot (ext2), and I don't want the whole LVM group filled with one / partition. I want a separate /home.
<alvin> Now, you can start to partition manually, but there's no way to set up the encryption then.
<lordievader> alvin: Correct the graphical installer does not support those "advanced" options. What I did was use the mini iso. The text based installer does allow for such configurations.
<alvin> I wasn't aware there is a mini iso. Is that something like the alternate installer there used to be?
<lordievader> alvin: Somewhat, yes. However, this one is stripped of everything but the bare essentials. It pulls in the extra packages from the internet.
<alvin> lordievader: Is it as easy as: install as you wish, then install kubuntu-desktop?
<lordievader> alvin: Pretty much, yes.
<alvin> lordievader: Thanks. You might have saved my day. (I lost my root partition to fsck this morning)
<lordievader> alvin: How come? Power outage?
<zen_> was just testing kubuntu-next on utopic, but widget-style does not work, theme looks like gtk used to look in earlier days
<kodanda> Hi all; I have just now installed project-neon5-plasma5 on Kubuntu 14.04
<kodanda> installation went well. But when I login after selecting project neon5 session from lightdm login screen. I see a blank screen
<kodanda> in the .xession-errors i see a lot of errors about akonadi
<kodanda> has anybody seen similar issue?
<alvin> lordievader: No, that system wants a daily fsck. Today, it went wrong. I typed it manually somehow. can't remember what happened. I got into a shell and did fsck -y / Then suddenly, root was empty. Only a pretty filled lost+found directory.
<alvin> (I have no idea why it wanted to check daily. I believe the shutdown procedure is somehow bugged. I wished for years that Kubuntu would start using a sane init system, but my prayers weren't answered.)
<kodanda> noone with project-neon5 on trusty?
<lordievader> alvin: Sound more like a buggy filesystem. What filesystem do you use?
<alvin> ext4
<alvin> But it was only on / . I have a separate /home and that was never a problem. I believe the problem is that you can't unmount / on shutdown when LVM is encrypted. At least that's the case on Gentoo. With Kubuntu, of course, there's no proper logging and due to the nice looking splash screen you can't see what goes wrong. (Yes, I have Upstart)
<alvin> have and hate
<mparillo> kodanda: I had it for a while. I followed these directions: https://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Using_Project_Neon_to_contribute_to_KDE#Installing_Project_Neon_5
<alvin> Debian is much, much more reliable as a base system than Ubuntu is. Because of things like Upstart. Of course, when both go to systemd, we'll have to see what happens.
<Walex> alvin: I use both and Ubuntu/Kubuntu are quite reliable
<lordievader> alvin: Never had a problem with LUKS + LVM on either Kubuntu or Gentoo.
<lordievader> Also no daily fsck'ing.
<Walex> alvin: BTW the splash screen etc. are from 'plymouth', not 'upstart', and there is both a text-only, "traditional looking" 'plymouth' mode, and the main purpose of 'plymouth' is to log the boot messages to a file...
<kodanda> anyone with project-neon5 on kubuntu 14.04?
<alvin> Walex: You need something to compare with. I've had major trouble with Upstart in different situations.
<alvin> lordievader: The disk is not broken. The only thing that's different on my machine is the kernel. It's 3.15 because of a bug with the wireless and bluetooth on 3.13
<alvin> Walex: We haven't had boot logging for years. Now there's a /var/log/boot.log file. What's in it? "Starting Enabling additional executable binary formatsESC[74G[ESC[31mfailESC[39;49m]" Excuse me, what failed?
<alvin> kodanda: Since my system failed anyway, I'll install it now. Just for fun. It sounds exciting.
<Alma_de_poeta> how can i install flash player, thw wiki means software from gnome not kde
<alvin> As far as KDE distributions go, Kubuntu might be the best. It's the base system that is lacking reliability.
<alvin> Alma_de_poeta: apt install flashplugin-installer
<Alma_de_poeta> thanks alvin
<kodanda> thanks alvin. In fact, this is the first time I am using IRC and was wondering if any body could see my messages
<alvin> kodanda: Aha, an IRC newbie in this day and age.
<alket> kodanda: yes  we are :)
<alvin> IRC is a bit like mail. People might not respond immediately. Maybe most of the people here are asleep or afk.
<kodanda> alvin: I understand that. I was not at all complaining, but was meanwhile trying to check if all my configuration was OK.
<kodanda> alket: thanks alket!
<alvin> Oh, I didn't thought you were :-)
<Alma_de_poeta> alvin it works in firefox, but dont install in chromiun
<kodanda> alvin: just to give some more info on my installation as you are going to try to install. First, I did try kubuntu 14.04 fresh installation inside virtualbox.  I did not configure kmail or akonadi  in this though. Then installed project-neon5 from ppa:neon/kf5. All went fine, and I could use the plasma5 desktop. Since everthing seemed to go well, I then installed on my regular kubuntu 14.04 installation. This
<kodanda> installation contained existing configurations of kmail and akonadi calenders (KDE 4.13.2). however, using project neon session from lightdm login screen  gives a black blank screen with a cursor, and .xsession-errors file reports errors due to akonadi after kdeinit5 gets terminated.
<alvin> kodanda: Hmm. Well, if this works out, I intended to overwrite my /home We'll see. Now dd'ing the image.
<alvin> Apparently, dd doesn't work...
<BluesKaj> alvin,  what are you dd-ing?
<alvin> The project Neon ISO
<alvin> USB creator fails to install the bootloader (#bug 722019) because I have a backported version of syslinux, which I needed to flash my BIOS... So I used dd. Works for the kubuntu desktop iso.
<ubottu> bug 722019 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "Failed to install the bootloader" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722019
<TBotNik> em: Thnx!
<Alma_de_poeta> im trying to install flash in chromiun, sudo /usr/sbin/update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --status report its installed but in chromiun dont appear
<BluesKaj> Alma_de_poeta,  http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/flash-player-chromium.html ... not sure if pepperflash runs in chromium
<alvin> ok, I'll have to ask. How do you create a bootable USB stick for those project Neon images?
<alvin> So far, I tried: dd, usb-creator-kde and unetbootin
<function9> pen drive linux
<alvin> function9: Are you sure?
<mparillo> alvin: I have been successful with unetbootin (alas on Win7) creating a Neon ISO.
<alvin> mparillo: Not here. unetbootin reports success, but it just doesn't want to boot. Maybe EFI support is missing? I expected the same as the default Kubuntu installer, but it's not.
<mparillo> Sorry alvin, I missed the part about EFI. None of my laptops have it eabled.
<BluesKaj> alvin,  then try legacy mode
<alvin> BluesKaj: I hate to switch between them and wanted to learn EFI.
<alvin> Choices... Maybe I'll go on using 14.04 and try the Neon PPA.
<BluesKaj> !UEFI | alvin
<ubottu> alvin: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<function9> alvin: if your pc/laptop has EFI, you need an ISO linux with EFI support
<alvin> So, the question remains. Does the Neon image have EFI support? I believe not.
<mparillo> alvin: You can ask in #project-neon, but I have had better luck in #kubuntu-devel
<alvin> mparillo: ok
<mparillo> For people who search archives, the answer to the question asked by alvin: <shadeslayer> alvin: I'm working on getting a Kubuntu ISO + Plasma 5 with EFI support
<mparillo> <shadeslayer> though ETA is unknown
<BluesKaj> alvin,  why not use the ppas rather than an iso file
<alvin> BluesKaj: That's what I'll do. Need to fix my partition layout first.
<SouL> I really need help. I don't know why but now, when I plug in my headphones, I can't listen a thing.
<SouL> I'm at alsamixer
<SouL> and I see that when I plug in the headphones, it mutes the "speaker" bar and it puts it at 0
<SouL> I unmute it and give more volume but it does not works
<SouL> work*
<SouL> I'll not update anymore :/
<BluesKaj> SouL,  which audio chip ?
<Priyantha> thx for pointing me to here shadeslayer and Riddell :)
<shadeslayer> SouL: try pavucontrol
<BluesKaj> Priyantha, did you see my post in devel ? if not , install qt5-default
<Priyantha> the package "qt5-default"
<BluesKaj> yes
<Priyantha> I have just installed that BluesKaj :)
<SouL> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7809071/
<BluesKaj> ok Priyantha , now update and upgrade
<SouL> shadeslayer: will try.
<Priyantha> oki will try that now BluesKaj :)
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: no
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: staph
<shadeslayer> don't ask people to install qt5-default
<shadeslayer> that's just wrong
<BluesKaj> SouL,  sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel , that should reload the driver, then you'll have to reboot
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer,  oh? why?
<BluesKaj> I had to
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: because it's not required
<shadeslayer> and can mess up other stuff
<Priyantha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7809084/
<BluesKaj> should i remove it then , shadeslayer ?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> Priyantha,  sorry , I gave you bad advice, remove qt5-default
<shadeslayer> Priyantha: sudo apt-get  -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true install kubuntu-plasma5-desktop
<Priyantha> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7809103/
<Priyantha> I saw it yes BluesKaj ;)
<Priyantha> I am currently deleting all the 'garbage' what the qt5-default metapackage had installed :)
<kodanda> shadeslayer: you said "akonadi is not supported in plasma5". but in my virtualbox installation it worked. there I even did not disable akonadi
<shadeslayer> dunno, it never worked for any of us who tried to use it in neon
<shadeslayer> Riddell: halp http://paste.ubuntu.com/7809103/
<shadeslayer> Priyantha: what release are you on
<kodanda> shadeslayer: OK, to be more precise there I did not configure any accounts in kmail. so may be akonadi is not started contrary to what I was assuming.
<shadeslayer> maybe
<kodanda> In fact in the neon session I don't need akonadi or kmail
<Priyantha> I am on Utopic shadeslayer
<Priyantha> I have just dist-upgraded to that version
<Priyantha> 14.10
<kodanda> so i disabled it in  $HOEM/.project-neon5-kde/config/akonadi/akonadirc
<shadeslayer> dist-upgraded ? :S
<kodanda> but still no luck. Do I need to do more?
<Riddell> Priyantha, shadeslayer: if I was me I'd see what happened if I installed the troublesmoe packages explicitly  apt-get install kubuntu-plasma5-desktop dolphin
<shadeslayer> Priyantha: can you check if  you can reproduce this on a live session?
<Priyantha> Well I mean just did a apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<Priyantha> after altering the sources.list :)
<shadeslayer> yeah, that sounds bad
<Priyantha> mmm :(
<Priyantha> how to mean reproduce on a live session ?
<BluesKaj> Priyantha,  https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next is the ppa to use for Utopic
<Priyantha> I am using that ppa
<Priyantha> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/next/ubuntu utopic main
<Priyantha> I have in a entry placed in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<SouL> BluesKaj: Thank you very much, it worked.
 * SouL is listening to music right now! :D
<SouL> shadeslayer: thanks you too :)
<shadeslayer> Priyantha: try : sudo apt-get -f install
<shadeslayer> because your install seems broken
<shadeslayer> since you took the wrong path to utopic
<Priyantha> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Priyantha> :)
<Priyantha> time to leave to go home ;
<Priyantha> :)
<Priyantha> thx for the help for so far!
<SouL> Yeah thanks this is awesome
<alvin> lordievader: Your tip saved my day. I was able to partition exactly as I wanted, restored some file systems and Kubuntu is now installing from the mini iso. Well, Ubuntu. KDE will follow.
<MichaelP> Is there any difference between using apt install package name and apt-get install package name ? beside apt having a progress bar
<alvin> MichaelP: The progress bar is optional. You can disable it :-)
<alvin> If I'm not mistaken 'apt' is some kind of wrapper. It's new. Maybe Debian wants to make it the default?
<MichaelP> alvin: i was just wondering if there is any difference in the 2
<alvin> MichaelP: I use apt regularly and I haven't noticed any difference.
<MichaelP> I like the progress bar... Lets you see what you have left like when doing apt dist-upgrade
<alvin> Me too :-)
<alvin> Do I install Kubuntu Desktop or Kubuntu Full? What's the same as on the default install image?
<MichaelP> think full is more of an harddrive hog
<alvin> Desktop it is
<alvin> Disk space is expensive :-) (On SSD)
<MichaelP> That what i like about Arch linux... pacman -S kdebase kdeutils-ark kdeutils-kcalc kdemultimedia-kmix..... and you have a nice light kde
<lordievader> alvin: :D
<MichaelP> I was always told SSD's give you more trouble then IDE
<MichaelP> over the normal hdd's
<alvin> Hmm, no. Not really. Both types WILL fail. It's just a question of "when".
<alvin> Drive recovery is harder, but that's why the first thing you configure on a new system is the backup. (See, I have major data loss today, but there are backups)
<MichaelP> computer department at BestBuy was saying speed will cause more errors
<alvin> The speed they're using apparently does.
<lordievader> That is usually the trade off, look at wireless communication ;)
<alvin> lol
<MichaelP> an SDD is basicaly same setup on the inside on a usb stick right.. chips install of hard plate cd's
<alvin> Larger mechanical hard drives cause more errors. Because of physics. At some point a solution will probably be found.
<lordievader> MichaelP: Pretty much, yes.
<MichaelP> wireless can be 6 feet from my router and loose connection lol
<alvin> Yes, and they are so fast that you will never want to use mechanical drives again. Except for cheap storage or size.
<MichaelP> I always see people on irc channels asking how install a distro on there ssd
<lordievader> MichaelP: Higher bit rates mean higher bit error rates.
<MichaelP> lordievader: is that on the wireless ?
<MichaelP> or the hdd
<lordievader> MichaelP: Counts for most things, wireless being one of them.
<alket> why these are failing for me http://paste.kde.org/pn0nvjkyd
<MichaelP> yeah that true... just like a car... faster you drive more likely you are to wipeout around a curve
<lordievader> alket: sudo apt-get autoclean&&sudo apt-get update&&<apt-get command of your choice>
<alvin> And the more services you start at the same time, the more likely your boot process will be messed up. Oh wait, I'm complaining about fancy init systems again.
<alket> lordievader: thanks
<MichaelP> time to reboot and see if everything for plasma next installed this time around on 14.10.... yesterday start menu did not work... and had to install a few packages by hand.. cause no desktop in lightdm to log into
<MichaelP> this time looks like everything there...
<MichaelP> guess yesterday... it might not have liked the btrfs.... Either that or ppa did some morework
<alvin> That's living on the edge. btrfs and plasma5?
<alket> how to change "shutdown look " ?
<alket> the dialog
<MichaelP> yesterday when i 1st installed 14.10... i looked at btrfs on google... and it said there was alot more improvements for kernel 3.16.... but now i back on ext4
<alvin> lordievader: I was too optimistic. After installing from the mini.iso, I get dropped into an initramfs shell
<function9> woah it's that time again
<MichaelP> Plsama5 still got to switch from GLX to EGL...
<lordievader> alvin: Did you install the lvm2 package?
<The0x539> so how would I go about switching over to plasma 5?
<shadeslayer> The0x539: install utopic, add next PPA, install meta pacakge
<shadeslayer> The0x539: https://blogs.kde.org/2014/07/15/plasma-5-here-all-ready-eat-your-babies
<The0x539> E: Unable to locate package kubuntu-plasma5-desktop
<MichaelP> the ppa is for kubuntu 14.10.... for 14.04 you can only use neon project
<The0x539> 14.10?
<MichaelP> 14.10 still alpha
<MichaelP> but stable
<mircea> whici chanel have romanian ubuntu forum?
<MichaelP> mircea: http://forum.ubuntu.ro/
<MichaelP> i have a lot of friends on facebook in romanian
<The0x539> the weekly and daily snapshots won't have it
<The0x539> ?
<alvin> lordievader: The installer did, yes. I'm now in a chroot. Trying to figure out what is wrong
<mircea> this chanell work whit pdgin protocol?
<mircea> where you from michel?
<MichaelP> America
<Guest39818> 123
<BluesKaj> 4
<Guest39818> 5
<Guest39818> cand indentify me :d
<Guest39818> [19:29:28] [NickServ] You failed to identify in time for the nickname
<Alma_de_poeta> im running kubuntu fron usb-stick  i get notification from low disk space but the stik have 14 more free gb ¿what can i do?
<The0x539> huh
<The0x539> why does ~/.kde/share/apps/aurorae not exist
<lordievader> alvin: Quite strange, not a problem I faced after I installed it in a similar fashion. Do you get the panic of root fs not found?
<The0x539> I'm trying to install a theme manually but can't find the directory it belongs in
<alvin> lordievader: Yes, it knows the name of the rootfs /dev/mapper/kubuntu-root but can't find it
<lordievader> alvin: In the initramfs can you see the lv's?
<alvin> lordievader: No, my luks password was never asked.
<lordievader> alvin: Cryptsetup is installed I take?
<lordievader> I'll boot up my laptop to see how it is configured there.
<alvin> I don't know, but the installer was able to activate previously configured luks, so I suppose it was. After all, I did configure crypt in the installer.
<alvin> lordievader: That's nice of you, but I'm retrying now, using another method. The default iso, after which I will make the LVM smaller.
<lordievader> alvin: What the installer has may be different from what is installed on the system ;)
<lordievader> alvin: Hmm, for the Kubuntu I don't find any special kernel lines. I do have crypt_root and dolvm set for my Gentoo install though.
<alvin> lordievader: Yes, I noticed those were missing.
<The0x539> aha, that might be it
<alvin> and the installer should know I want encryption :-) It didn't offer me to install extra packages, aside from tasksel
<lordievader> alvin: For Ubuntu they aren't necessary it seems.
<lordievader> The kernel options I mean.
<applelappala> hello
<applelappala> i need kubuntu terminal only.. dont need desktop or GUI i need only terminal.. can anyone who how to get that? is that possilbe?
<applelappala> helllooooooo
<applelappala> who is the admin here
<skinux> Any way to get Ubuntu screenlets to work with Kubuntu??
<applelappala> ???
<applelappala> where are the helpers?
<lordievader> applelappala: Disable lightdm.
<lordievader> applelappala: Or add 'text' to the kernel parameters.
<tsimpson> or install the server edition
<applelappala> how to disable that
<applelappala> lightdm or lightgdm?
<yofel> applelappala: lightdm, just put 'manual' into /etc/init/lightdm.override
<applelappala> oh thank you, then what command sholud i give to reuse GUI>> ?? Does 'startx' works?
<applelappala> sorry for poor english! :P
<yofel> applelappala: 'service lightdm start' as root if you need it
<lordievader> applelappala: Override the start on clause in /etc/init/lightdm.conf
<lordievader> Ah, yofel's solution would be better ;)
<r_rios> Hey, I just installed Plasma 5 from the neon ppa and I noticed that it starts completely fresh, event though I logged in with my usual account
<lordievader> r_rios: It uses a different config dir.
<r_rios> ...because neon or because plasma 5?
<r_rios> Or because both?
<lordievader> r_rios: Ah it was ~/.project-neon5-kde
<r_rios> In any case, (how) can I import my old configs?
<r_rios> I knew that .kde was deprecated in favor of .config, but I thought there would be some kind of automatic migration of configs or something
<lordievader> r_rios: Copy your .config into there ;)
<SN3> CPU~Quad core Intel Core i5-4670 CPU (-MCP-) clocked at Min:800.000Mhz Max:1000.000Mhz Kernel~3.13.0-30-generic x86_64 Up~13 days Mem~4821.5/15454.7MB HDD~1764.4GB(1.8% used) Procs~214 Client~Quassel [M] v0.10.0 (dist-575f27e) inxi~2.1.2
<lordievader> !info lastmp
<ubottu> Package lastmp does not exist in trusty
<lordievader> !info lastfmsubmitd
<ubottu> Package lastfmsubmitd does not exist in trusty
<klin> ку всем
<jcgs> hi
<jcgs> does anyone here use ktorrent? i clicked the x on the search bar, thinking it would clear the search and show everything, but instead it just hid the search bar and i can only see one torrent
<jcgs> does anyone know how i can see my torrents again?
<jcgs> ah...found it: Torrents > Filter Torrents
<kingbeowolf> can some one make me a vmware image with osx?
<MichaelP> is there a qtcurve that works with frameworks 5 plasma 2 ?
#kubuntu 2014-07-18
<pforpineapple> Ubuntu ftw.
<Caner> Is Kubuntu going to get KDE 5?
<valorie> Caner: we have it
<Caner> how to install on 14.04?
<valorie> https://blogs.kde.org/2014/07/15/plasma-5-here-all-ready-eat-your-babies
<valorie> it will not be backported to 14.04, but you can still use project neon to try it out
<Caner> ok thanks!
<valorie> I think I'm going to try it out with my retiring laptop
<valorie> it looks great so far
<Caner> i can imagine
<Guest62497> just downloaded and booted kubuntu daily-live i386 desktop iso.  now i see a display manager password prompt.  what's the password?
<Guest62497> there must be some obvious place it would be documented..
<function9> hi guys
<TheRinger> hi
<function9> hi
<lordievader> o/
<function9> lordievader: hi
<lordievader> How are you function9?
<function9> lordievader: Tired. :( for the last several weeks I have been distro hopping and trying them all out. I was looking for the most easiest Linux Desktop Distro to use. I now have come to my ending of distro hopping, and settled for kubuntu :) http://i.imgur.com/rsAlkMH.png
<function9> lordievader: How's your day been?
<valorie> old-school wallpaper, function9
<valorie> love it
<function9> hi Valorie, :)
<valorie> hello
<function9> bbl time to walk the dog :)
<lordievader> function9: My day is just starting, I'm glad I have coffee.
<riano|afk> hrm
<riano> a oneliner to simulate a cron?  I'm trying to debug a cron-based script but would like to capture any potential output to the terminal rather than email
<tsimpson> riano: just run the script, cron just captures the normal output of the script
<riano> I'm looking to simulate the execution firing every minute and I'd rather not have to watch the clock for it
<riano> suppose I could push the script output a file in the cron though
<tsimpson> you can do a simple loop, like: while true; do ./my_script; sleep 60; done
<tsimpson> but just redirecting to a file will do the job to
<riano> that's exactly what I was looking for
<riano> \o/
<jemandus> Hi, since the last major update the system doesn't recognize the 2nd Screen correctly. I can't switch to the best resolution anymore. Anyone knows that issue?
<function9> jemandus: what driver are you using?
<jemandus> I tried with generic Nouveau - then with NVIDIA 331.38 (recommended) - then with NVIDIA 331.38-updates
<jemandus> the Acer monitor I use isn't in the lists anymore...
<function9> jemandus: select the nvidia 331.38 once installed, log out or reboot pref
<jemandus> Hardware: NVIDIA GT216GLM [Quadro FX 880M]
<function9> jemandus: once you have rebooted, fire up System Settings/ Application Appearance/ Fonts  enable anti-aliasing, tick force fonts set it to 96 dpi
<function9> if it's not coming out clear
<function9> http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/72250/en-us
<jemandus> ok, I'll try that one - but that does't change the resolution of the monitor ???
<jemandus> aaahhh - I'll try that driver THX!!
<function9> np
<function9> bbl
<jemandus> function9 - THX for the hint - works perfect
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<SouL> Do you know if there is an application to set up a multiseat kubuntu? Please
<kodanda> alvin: Just wondering if you were successful with trusty+neon5
<SouL> Do you know if there is an application to set up a multiseat kubuntu? Please
<Walex> SouL: what you mean by "multiseat"?
<alvin> That's plugging in several keyboards, monitors and mice in the same computer.
<SouL> Yes, exactly
<quintoc> hola
<alvin> kodanda: No, I came to my senses. I need that machine for work, so I try to keep experimental software to a minimum.
<alvin> Doesn't mean I won't try on another machine soon
<Pliskin> Hi, since an update this morning (I think it was a linux kernel and mysql update, so I don't really see how it's linked to my problem) and a reboot, lightdm (I tried kdm too) can't launch plasma/kde/X after logging
<Pliskin> it just stays with the lightdm (or kdm) wallpaper and does nothing more
<Pliskin> does someone know how to fix this ? thx
<Pliskin> I'm forced to use startx on a terminal for now
<Pliskin> (and it's not great... I don't have sound for example)
<alvin> Any logs?
<Pliskin> I'll try to get some logs from lightdm, 2sec
<kodanda> alvin: yaa mee too! :) Even with a fresh user account I got the same blank scree for neon5. Seems it is not a problem with my existing user configuration, but has to do with plasma4+plasma5 combination. I will wait for few days to try again...
<Pliskin> alvin, some logs : http://pastebin.com/K9FqWAmE http://pastebin.com/z4wEpYUt http://pastebin.com/mJz87PWp
<Pliskin> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg4445029.html I think I found the problem
<Pliskin> I suppose the update I did today included upstart
<Pliskin> well, I'll try to downgrade upstart and see
<sithlord48> for some reason accessing kubuntuforums.net from my work computer give me a 503 error (works fine @ home) . any ideas?
<alvin> Oh, dear. Upstart...
<quintoc> hola
<FuzzyWhirlpool> upstart will be rip soon and replaced by systemd.
<FuzzyWhirlpool> Trusty maybe the last LTS to include upstart as main init system.
<maria__> I just installed 14.04 32 bit on my PC. I am trying to add a user account, but it wont take. I put in the Real Name, Password, and hit apply, and nothing happens. Any ideas why this wont work?
<maria__> I had to restart so I couldn't see if I got an answer... I just installed 14.04 32 bit on my PC. I am trying to add a user account, but it wont take. I put in the Real Name, Password, and hit apply, and nothing happens. Any ideas why this wont work?
<maria__> Well in case anyone else has this problem, I installed kuser from package manager, and added a user that way.
<Galiwyn> Hello
<sa_> Hi, how to convert BDMW file to MP4?
<function9> handbrake?
#kubuntu 2014-07-19
<RBX129K> Hi, I recently accidentally overrode my Windows with Kubuntu. I've heard a lot of people were saved by a program called "testdisk." Could anybody tell me where to download the correct version of testdisk, and how to use it?
<r_rios> Hello. Sometimes I see some unfinished rendering of stuff in Plasma 5 like this: http://wstaw.org/m/2014/07/19/unfinished_rednering.png
<r_rios> I recall this didn't happen when I tried it on openSUSE. Maybe it's a mesa bug or something?
<r_rios> Anyway, is anyone experiencing the same problems?
<zopsi> Has anyone seen behavior like this with audio http://i.imgur.com/1n4cTQP.gif
<function9> zopsi: which version of kubuntu/kde are you using?
<zopsi> function9: Kubuntu 14.0.4 x64 Desktop and KDE4 I think. I have not changed anything except an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<zopsi> function9: the audio also fluctuates like that as well. It works fine in Windows. I'm using the built in mobo audio chip.
<G__81> hi i am using kubuntu 14.04 64 bit. The problem that i face with Kubuntu is with the touchpad. Its so sensitive that i am unable to type and the focus goes away. I have XUbuntu 14.04 also installed in the same laptop but i don't face the issue there. Is it something with regard to settings in KDE that i need to change?
<function9> zopsi: you could try the kubuntu forums, see if anyone else has the same issue or found a fix for it https://www.kubuntuforums.net/content.php?s=2f3263f2c441488b0c40567cf51c9982
<function9> G__81: System Settings/ Input Devices/ Touchpad
<function9> bbl
<G__81> function9, in fact i tried the kubuntu forums but i couldnt find any clue for it. I am using a Dell Inspiron 15r laptop.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<function9> hi
<lordievader> Hey function9, how are you?
<function9> lordievader: good thank you, and yourself?
<lordievader> Doing okay.
<lordievader> !info tlp
<ubottu> Package tlp does not exist in trusty
<faulty> anyone alive in here
<yossarianuk> hi - is anyone aware if you can load an installed OS in RAM like you can with the livecd - i.e https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<ikonia> yossarianuk: you can install into ram - but it will die when you reboot so pretty much "no"
<ikonia> certainly not realistically with kubuntu
<yossarianuk> ok cheers
<ikonia> yossarianuk: keep in mind the livecd is basically an OS running in ram only
<ikonia> yossarianuk: swapping out the file system as required
<yossarianuk> its a shame that you can't do that and say sync differeneces with HDD on shutdown.
<yossarianuk> Its only because I have had a RAM upgrade im enquiring...
<ikonia> thats basically running from disk
<function9> yossarianuk: if you want something instantaneous, get the most powerful, Intel cpu in the market, with 16 gigs of ram, 4 gig vid card, and SSD hard drive. you'll be breazing it through
<ikonia> that is just rubbish advice
<ikonia> yossarianuk: ignore that
<yossarianuk> function9: I have an i5 16GB 1GB CPU - its fine - was really just trying to see if you could somehow just run the OS installed from ram#
<yossarianuk> I used to run the Amiga OS (workbench 1.3) from RAM in the late 80's  -  that was faster than nearly all desktops nows.
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Be glad the linux kernel does disk caching so that your 16Gb ram in not wasted.
<yossarianuk> but that didnt really change - no internet at the time (for me) - no updates.
<function9> yosafbridge: OS on ram have been around for years now. The cpu plays a big part. Especially when you are copying or pasting.
<yossarianuk> lordievader: I am glad
<function9> yossarianuk: It's your system, get a faster system and you'll see the difference
<ikonia> function9: stop talking nonsense
<ikonia> this is your only warning
<yossarianuk> function9: I know that faster systems = faster speeds generally
<yossarianuk> i'm not saying my system is slow - its not
<yossarianuk> 14.04 also seems faster than previous versions - unsure if its the kernel / kde version , etc
<function9> yossarianuk: we'll end it to that, you know how it is :)
<ikonia> yossarianuk: you may get millage from changing the ammount of buffers used and the swapiness factor in the kernel
<ikonia> yossarianuk: as your system is well specificed already you may get some better response from actually forcing the use of it for foreground / desktop response
<yossarianuk> cfq seems better also than deadline.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<alvin> yossarianuk: That depends on your workload. On an SSD, deadline is generally the better choice. (On a laptop, there's also the battery to consider). I believe Kubuntu defaults to deadline now?
<alvin> yossarianuk: You can put parts of your system in ram. I do that with the Firefox cache. No trouble so far.
<Indian347> <newbie here how can i chaneg the "wallpaper" in kubuntu?
<yossarianuk> alvin: THANKS
<yossarianuk> (sorry for caps)
<yossarianuk>       
<trucmuche_> test
<trucmuche_> bonjour
<trucmuche_> quelqu'un peut m'aider svp?
<trucmuche_> svp
<phanto> Allo!
<lordievader> o/
<zopsi> join #wrongplanet
<zopsi> part #kubuntu
<zopsi> Ok let's give this another go. Does anyone know how to fix this issue? http://i.imgur.com/1n4cTQP.gif
<zopsi> I think it has to do with some secondary audio device trying to become primary and back and forth.
<BluesKaj> zopsi, check your system settings>multimedia>device preference
<zopsi> BluesKaj: No effect.
<BluesKaj> what's no effect, what did you do?
<zopsi> I didn't do anything. You said to check device preferences. There's only two devices and the one I want is at the top (most preferred). I still hear the popping and see the mixer volume moving up and down rapidly.
<BluesKaj> did you choose the analog as default by moving it to the top then highlighting and clicking the test button?
<zopsi> Yes BluesKaj
<zopsi> sound plays fine, but it flickers and pops with the involunatary movement of the volume
<BluesKaj> hmm, that's a new one, never seen that before
<zopsi> BluesKaj: it isn't the hardware as it works fine in Windows and other distributions
<BluesKaj> zopsi, does your hdmi output work if chosen?
<zopsi> I don't use the hdmi as it is a mini-hdmi from my Nvidia Graphics Card and my monitor is DVI-D
<BluesKaj> zopsi,  I think there are mini hdmi to dvi cables available if you need one. I use a dvi to regular hdmi connector from my htpc to the tv
<zopsi> BluesKaj: Yes, but I don't have an audio device for that. I have external speakers.
<zopsi> BluesKaj: Plus my monitor is 1440p
<zopsi> I'd rather fix my audio issue as it is software related.
<BluesKaj> well, it's merely cosmetic, dunno what could be causing such odd behaviour
<zopsi> Ok I fixed it by uninstalling everything pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> zopsi, if your audio is intel-hda then alsa will link to webaudio/flashaudio without a problem, if not then pulseaudio will be required, that's been my experience
<zopsi> my audio is intel-hda apparently
<BluesKaj> zopsi,  cool
<BluesKaj> this laptop is as well, unfortunately my m-audio card on the htpc suffers from non alsa linkage on webaudio, so I need pulse there
<Specialist> is there a way to disable the baloo file indexer in 14.04? it is crash-looping on each startup. the various tricks from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-baseapps/+bug/1295323  do not seem to work (except for the fake package, which i would only consider as a last resort to to possible side-effects)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1295323 in baloo (Ubuntu) "Can't stop/remove baloo" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<valorie> Specialist: please join #kde-baloo and report your problem there
<valorie> the developers are very responsive and eager to get baloo working excellently for everyone
<Specialist> valorie: thanks, i'll give it a try. i already reported an upstream bug 10 days ago - no response...
<ubottu> bug 10 in Launchpad itself "It says "displaying matching bugs 1 to 8 of 8", but there is 9" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/10
<valorie> well, bugs.kde.org would have been a better place
 * genii smacks ubottu
<valorie> although I'm sure they check launchpad when they have time
<valorie> ubottu: so hard work, so silly
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> exactly
<Specialist> valorie: that's where I reported it
<valorie> cool
<valorie> it is summer; sometimes people go on holiday, etc.
#kubuntu 2014-07-20
<pcvonz> hi everyone
<pcvonz> I am in need of help,
<pcvonz> I have a hard drive that I can't access (it's probably at the end of it's life).
<pcvonz> Whenever I try to mount it: http://pastebin.com/LB1mDXWU
<pcvonz> Anyone have any ideas on how to access it? I have work I need to finish on it :(
<pcvonz> First freelance job and my hard drive kicks the bucket.
<pcvonz> man
<pcvonz> Oh wait
<pcvonz> Random forum post has saved the day! Yay Linux!
<alvin> Heh. Good luck with the freelance job
<brokenaudio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1321421 I've tried the fix but it does not work, any ideas why?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1321421 in linux (Ubuntu) "8086:8ca0 Sound output distorted/unusable with Intel Z97/H97" [Medium,Fix released]
<lordievader> Good morning.
<SierraAR> Howdy howdy
<jemandus> Good morning, I use K3B for at least 5 years now. Now I use a Lenovo W510 and K3B runs fine BUT doesn't write anything to the CD or DVD. K3B exits with "SUCCESS". Any clues?
<lordievader> Hey SierraAR, how are you?
<SierraAR> Tired. Why am I alive right now
<SierraAR> I mean awake
<SierraAR> jemandus: You've probably already checked this, but just to make sure... Is it a drive capable of writing to the disk?
<jemandus> SierraAR: CD-RW  DVD-Multirecorder
<SierraAR> I have no idea what DVD-Multirecorder means
<jemandus> HL-DT-STDVDRAM GT33N
<jemandus> HITACHI
<smoof> anyone here please?
<lordievader> smoof: Just ask your question.
<smoof> ok well you know Im in ubuntu 14.04 right
<smoof> i just reinstalled it lolo! for like the 10th time...
<smoof> i was trying to arrange the icons. You know theres that semi transparent box on the desktop, if you put links in there you can arrange the icons, but if you put icons directly on the desktop you can't arrange them.
<smoof> so i arrange my icons but i acccidentally make the transparent box go away... now all my wonky out of alignment icons are cluttering my desktop.
<smoof> what is that box called and how to I get it back...? it usually / initially shows documents and stuff...
<smoof> (and yes I am creating a perfect work environment which I will clone with filezilla, no more 10 x installing after my php bungles...
<smoof> anyone know what the hell that semi transparent area is? coz if you right click on it you have the option to arrange icons, but directly in the desktop you don't.
<lordievader> smoof: You are probably talking about the folder widget.
<smoof> ah ok
<smoof> let me see if that's what it is...
<smoof> ok so how do I get it back on there?
<lordievader> Right click desktop -> add widgets -> search for folder -> double click.
<smoof> awesome got it!
<smoof> haha folder widget
<smoof> omfg
<smoof> thnx...
<smoof> lol
<smoof> I will finally has the perrfect linux work environment :)
<smoof> how can I make the icons on there though be secured so if i accidentally kill it they dont disappear when i reactivate it? lock widget?
<lordievader> Yes, lock the widgets.
<smoof> wait lol
<smoof> so the folder widget shows the dirs right, but it also shows a desktop folder and in the desktop, voila, is all my icons
<smoof> but i want them displayed , not hidden in that folder...
<lordievader> smoof: Reconfigure the widget.
<smoof> haha
<smoof> lol
<smoof> easier said than done
<smoof> now that previous folder widget is just an icon in another widget, hiding all my damn icons. How annoying
<smoof> just cut and pasted them :) thanks
<smoof> so if I delete a folder on the desktop does that destroy the icon or the whole dir?
<smoof> sigh ill have to check
<smoof> omg I <3 linux!
<smoof> haha
<smoof> can I save my folder widget so that it doesn't get puckered up?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<leo__> hi everybody, it's the first time for me...
<smoof> hi, leo_
<smoof> I mean, leo__
<jemandus> Hi again! Who is running a VPN? Mine isn't working since I reinstalled Kubuntu 14.04.
<smoof> u in china?
<jemandus> no
<leo__> sorry i'm in france
<BluesKaj> jemandus, which vpn type ?
<jemandus> openVPN
<jemandus> BluesKaj: OpenVPN
<BluesKaj> ok jemandus does your server have a tutorial or installer for openvpn-network manager, and is it a free or commercial server?
<jemandus> it's VyprVPN  : https://www.goldenfrog.com/DE/support/vyprvpn/vpn-setup/linux/openvpn
<jemandus> BluesKaj: the VPN worked ok under an upgraded 14.04 - it does not work under fresh installed 14.04
<BluesKaj> jemandus, you need to reinstall it after an OS reinstall
<smoof_> disaster struck
<smoof_> well i managed to format my usb to fat32
<jemandus> BluesKaj: you bet - I shure did that - what's missing?
<smoof_> and then copied clonezilla yonder
<BluesKaj> jemandus, make sure network-manager-openvpn is installed
<jemandus> it is!
<jemandus> it's network-manager-openvpn (0.9.8.2-1ubuntu4)
<BluesKaj> jemandus, have you set the username and passwd in the network manager connection editor, the wrench in the upper right of the popup
<jemandus> BluesKaj : I removed and reinstalled - everything is fine! It works. THX
<rick7568> does anyone know a way to rid my system of a joystick i no longer use?
<BluesKaj> rick7568, unplug it, then reboot
<rick7568> BluesKaj tried that, it still shows up
<rick7568> as /dev/input/js0
<BluesKaj> rick7568, do an lsmod , find the driver and black list it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<rick7568> BluesKaj it should show up in joydev, right?
<BluesKaj> rick7568, not sure, never used a joystick
<rick7568> BluesKaj theres 3 blacklists in that file for xpad alredy
<rick7568> already
<BluesKaj> rick7568, sorry i don't know how else to help...to me it's a situation that one just ignores if it doesn't affect thje rest of your system ,,,and are you sure xpad = joystick driver?
<rick7568> BluesKaj no im not sure
<rick7568> BluesKaj still trying to learn my way around linux
<rick7568> BluesKaj its causing conflicts, thats why im trying to rid my system of it
<BluesKaj> what conflict?
<rick7568> im trying to set input for tuxracer, and i think its selecting itself as a driving direction
<rick7568> before i can select
<rick7568> its just bizzare that after i unplugged it, its still showing up
<rick7568> and rebooted
<rick7568> lesson learned : dont use ms harware on linux
<rick7568> hardware
<rick7568> BluesKaj found and trying to blacklist
<rick7568> the name
<adi__> hi. what do you guys use to encrypt a folder or a file.
<adi__> what is the best app for encryption. thanks
<yossarianuk> adi__: you may want to add more detail - i.e encrypt a file or partition, etc
<rick7568> BluesKaj if you're still here, thank you for the help
<omer> hi
<omer> hello
<omer> hello
<kappos>  /msg NickServ kappos 0166-10141409
<akakami> join kubuntu-offtopic
<skinux> How specifically does KTimeTracker's auto-detect functionality work? Is it actually detecting which application(s) is/are running, which has focus, and how long each focus lasts??
#kubuntu 2015-07-13
<regedit> hello
<regedit> how do i get my microphone to work?
<Lewoco> How do I disable automatic updates?
<valorie> Lewoco: I think you set that up in Muon Updater
<valorie> just type that into krunner (alt + f2) and it will pop up
<Lewoco> valorie, Got it, thanks.
<Lewoco> How do I enable accessibility?
<valorie> hmmm
<Lewoco> For example on Gnome I can use Orca to read the text on dialogs to me.
<Lewoco> I tried installing Orca on KDE but it doesn't do anything on most applications.
<valorie> hmmm, yes it does
<valorie> I was testing a11y for awhile
<valorie> !accessibility
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Accessibility Team can be found on the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility or by joining #ubuntu-accessibility
<Lewoco> valorie, Can you try transmission-qt?
<valorie> pff
<valorie> transmission isn't a KDE application
<Lewoco> valorie, That's true. Is there some way to get a11y for Qt 5 applications?
<valorie> however, joining the #kde-accessibility chan is a good idea
<valorie> one of our KDE devels works for Qt
<valorie> and works very hard for a11y in Qt
<valorie> https://userbase.kde.org/Applications/Accessibility
<valorie> for starters
<valorie> jovie uses orca, I believe
<Spacerat3K> hi folks
<Spacerat3K> my plasma shell is constantly crashing
<Spacerat3K> syslog:Jul 13 11:05:36 <hostname> kernel: [ 9328.668524] [ 2150]  1000  2150  7814348  2619362   12688  3688705             0 plasmashell syslog:Jul 13 11:05:36 <hostname> kernel: [ 9328.668581] Out of memory: Kill process 2150 (plasmashell) score 783 or sacrifice child syslog:Jul 13 11:05:36 <hostname> kernel: [ 9328.668583] Killed process 2150 (plasmashell) total-vm:31257392kB, anon-rss:10476708
<Spacerat3K> with some out of memory msg. any ideas how to debug
<Spacerat3K> ?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Spacerat3K> finger Spacerat3K
<varunwachaspati> Hello I am using Ubuntu 15.04 along with KDE 5 Plasma, after recent system update I am not able to use my Wifi nor detect any wifi networks. Can anyone help?
<varunwachaspati> Do let me know if I am on the wrong channel...
<ovidiu-florin> varunwachaspati: hello
<ovidiu-florin> do you mean that no WiFi network is detected?
<varunwachaspati> ovidiu-florin: yes exactly
<ovidiu-florin> can you connect via cable?
<ovidiu-florin> or thetering?
<varunwachaspati> ovidiu-florin: Yes
<ovidiu-florin> please do, and make sure you have all your updates installed (check for updates again)
<ovidiu-florin> then reboot
<ovidiu-florin> these are the simplest steps
<ovidiu-florin> simplest first steps*
<varunwachaspati> ovidiu-florin: Did that no use...
<lordievader> varunwachaspati: What does "sudo iw <interface> scan|grep SSID" return?
<varunwachaspati> lordievader: network is done(-100), command failed
<lordievader> varunwachaspati: What is the output of 'sudo rfkill list'?
<varunwachaspati> lordievader: hardblocked: yes
<lordievader> varunwachaspati: Then there is some switch on your laptop set to disable the wifi.
<varunwachaspati> lordievader: None
<lordievader> Rfkill says otherwise.
<lordievader> It can also be some fn + F<something> key.
<varunwachaspati> lordievader: Thanks yeah that was it, fixed..
<lordievader> ;)
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: please talk to ahoneybun and write a wiki page with this issue, even a kubotu command for it
<ovidiu-florin> talk to sitter about kubotu
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: ?
<lordievader> What issue?
<ovidiu-florin> it's quite common
<ovidiu-florin> the wi-fi issue you just solved
<lordievader> !rfkill
<lordievader> Hmm...
 * ovidiu-florin out
 * lordievader puts it somewhere on the list
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: lordievader https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide#Troubleshooting_Steps
<lordievader> Ah, well there we go. Less for me to do ;)
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> and it is linked in the documentation
<lordievader> !wifi
<lordievader> But is there a way to let ubottu send that link?
<linux> ddd
<giuliogorini> hi
<mvow> Ciao Giulio
<mvow> I thought you was looking for help, sorry!
<mvow> :)
<cofo> Which pdf reader are you using similar to Foxit reader or better?
<lordievader> cofo: Okular, it is included with Kubuntu.
<cofo> looks well
<cofo> Thanks
<cofo> damn
<cofo> i have ubuntu live
<cofo> can i also install kubuntu in usb and choose which to run?
<cofo> =D please!! i wanna see kubuntu
<cofo> anway, is there os with kubuntu/ubuntu with g++ /
<cofo> TL;DR multiple os in usb
<lordievader> Sure, multi iso usbs exist.
<lordievader> A friend of mine had 5 iso's on a stick.
<cofo> wow
<cofo> but running or just the iso lol
<cofo> ?
<genii> There's a bit of trickery involved but it's possible to run as many livecd iso images off of a USB stick as you have room for on it. Basically chainbooting GRUB
<Guest18340> after current kernel upgrade (3.19.0-22) KDE hangs right after splashscreen.
<Guest18340> which logs should I check to find out whats going wrong ?
<cofo> hi
<cofo> i install xfce in ubuntu but nothing changed, why?
<ikonia> you've not confiured ubuntu to use xfce ?
<ikonia> cofo: please don't cross-post questions in #kubuntu and #ubuntu
<Kali_Yuga> Help I ask now in 3 different support channels
<Kali_Yuga> they sendet me here
<Kali_Yuga> I need a program to record Videos from webcam any suggestions using (kubuntu)
<cofo> ikonia: can you tell me what is confiuered?
<ikonia> cofo: pardon ?
<cofo>  you've not confiured ubuntu to use xfce ?
<cofo> What is confiured?
<ikonia> cofo: are you using a livecd yes/no
<cofo> yes
<Kali_Yuga> he ment configured propably
<ikonia> cofo: then you can't do it
<cofo> k
<Kali_Yuga> any webcam tools Pls?
<cofo> mm i check this:
<Guest18340> Kali_Yuga: you can try using VLC    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143732
<Kali_Yuga> Vlc?
<Kali_Yuga> let me look
<cofo> ikonia: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hW-ZoKTef_I
<ikonia> cofo: why are you posting that ?
<cofo> he asked
<ikonia> cofo: so why are you posting it to me ?
<cofo> i didn't know i'msorry
<cofo> i'm sorry*...
<ikonia> no problem
<Kali_Yuga> or does somebody know a website were I can do that real quick? record video?
<cofo> record video?
<ikonia> you want to use a web site to record a vide?
<cofo> Be more specific, elaborate. What for?
<ikonia> video ?
<Kali_Yuga> yes from webcam
<Kali_Yuga> like cheese but cheese does not work on 14.04 too buggggy
<ikonia> I suggest you record a video, then upload it
<ikonia> cheese does work on 14.04
<cofo> Try with wine?
<Kali_Yuga> k let me try again I tell you what it says
<Kali_Yuga> wine??
<ikonia> do not try with wine
<ikonia> that will cause problems
<cofo> He say it will cause problem
<cofo> i'm sorry man
<Kali_Yuga> I try cheese maybe you guys know what the problem is with that
<cofo> What is the problem?
<Kali_Yuga> wait I take screen as soon it's intstalled
<Kali_Yuga> installed*
<Kali_Yuga> it says: "" There was an error playing video from the webcam ""
<Kali_Yuga> my webcam works on skype tho
<Kali_Yuga> http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=20590338
<Kali_Yuga> http://askubuntu.com/questions/454220/ubuntu-14-04-cheese-booth-not-detect-webcam
<cofo> did you do the answer below?
<Kali_Yuga> well it seems like an permission problem here
<Kali_Yuga> can GTK UVC Video Viewer replace cheese?
<Kali_Yuga> ok this works already better
<Kali_Yuga> so to all folks here use GUVC Video when having this issue or try to get the permissions into cheese
<Kali_Yuga> Ok works figured it out thx to all that helped
<citizen_> Ok. I am having a weird problem with Konqueror. Specifically, it seems to be ignoring my enter key in the address bar and refuses to load web pages. Ideas?
<citizen_> *crickets*
<valorie> citizen_: one thing you can do is launch from the commandline
<valorie> and watch the output
<citizen_> Well that is maddeningly unhelpful...
<valorie> I would be sure first that it is a Konq problem
<valorie> I just launched konq and went to google.com with no problem
<valorie> citizen_: what version of lubuntu are you using?
<valorie> kubuntu, gosh
<citizen_> 14.04.
<citizen_> And I am not entirely sure it is an innate konq problem, it's possible I accidentally tweaked a setting or something. But it's a severe problem.
<valorie> for sure, I hear you
<valorie> enter key seems to be working for you in IRC
<citizen_> Yes. It is not the key itself.
<valorie> so it isn't a global problem
<valorie> citizen_: does konq exhibit this behavior only for webbrowsing?
<citizen_> When I load up konq it brings up the default 'web browsing' view mode with a kubuntu home page. I can refresh that page all I want. However, if I clear the text and enter any other address...it's like it disabled the enter key.
<valorie> or also in file browsing
<citizen_> I don't use Konq for file browsing...so i dunno. Gimme a sec.
<valorie> that said, I don't know whether all browsing uses the web engine or not
<citizen_> Well...apparently if I change the text in the address bar -AT ALL- the symptom is repeated.
<valorie> very odd
<valorie> and I don't think konq is being actively developed anymore, sadly
<citizen_> And it is -ONLY- the address bar. I can load my bookmarks by clicking on them, I can browse the local files with the mouse...I -JUST- can't use the enter key in the address bar. :\
<valorie> it used to be my default
<citizen_> ...or the 'go' button. (Just discovered that.)
<valorie> my first suggestion was an honest one
<valorie> launch from a konsole and watch what happens when you hit enter
<valorie> or click go
<citizen_> Maybe, but I wouldn't know half of what I'm looking at, and frankly, if it's not as simple as "Oops, you forgot to uncheck this box", then my fix is going to be switching browsers.
<valorie> to launch from a konsole you just type `konqueror`
<valorie> or `konqueror &`
<valorie> sure, I'm with you there
<valorie> but it does help if you want to file a bug
<valorie> as it is, you can file a bug simply from the konsole by typing `ubuntu-bug konqueror`
<valorie> which will fill in much of the information automatically in launchpad
<valorie> we do rely on bug reports from users to fix problems
<citizen_> Too many bug reports 100% ignored. I've got one up from 3 years ago that hasn't even had it's status changed...Seriously, I was just hoping for a "Oh, that's this setting, change this and you're good." If it's beyond that, I'm not interested. But thanks for the assist.
<citizen_> At least I didn't sit around for 3 hours waiting for a response this time. :) I actually appreciate that.
<valorie> well, I've never heard of this situation before
<valorie> if I knew of a setting change, i would tell ya
<citizen_> No worries.
<citizen_> ...weird.
<citizen_> Left an address in the bar for a few minutes while we chatted. Switched over, tested again and I could load it normally. But then we're back to the same symptom once that page loads.
 * citizen_ is now completely confused.
<valorie> very odd indeed
<citizen_> ...And, if I switch from the webkit renderer to khtml and back...I can load -ONE- page before we return to the symptom...so methinks it might have something to do with the rendering engines.
<citizen_> Deus ex machina...
<valorie> that was my thought, but is it better in one than the other?
<valorie> if it happens in both, then I dunno
<citizen_> It does happen in both...and apparently the 'workaround' is hit or miss...didn't work the other two times I tested. lol
<citizen_> Ok, well, I guess it's just time to give up on konq. lol. Adieu and thanks again for the assistance.
<cknite> just wondering, is Kubuntu now officially dead sicne the SJW's got whats-his-name fired or is Kubuntu just never planning on releasing KDE Applications 15.04.3 and Plasma 5.3.2 even though their "LTS" release of 15.04 is so crash happy as to be completely unuseable?
<Haudegen> cknite: 15.04 is not an LTS release.  14.04 was.
<Haudegen> cknite: s/was/is
<cknite> well, that's good
<cknite> 15.04 simply won't work on this box with nvidia's latest binary driver with either OpenGL 3.2 or 2.0 for the compositer. Plasma crashes several times a day and chews the cpu
<valorie> cknite: many devels are using Wily already
<valorie> with Plasma 5.3.2
<valorie> backports to 15.04 aren't done yet; some snags were hit and not ironed out yet
<valorie> Kubuntu is alive and we're working on 15.10 now
<valorie> not sure about Applications whether they will be backported
<valorie> we need more packagers: help is always welcome
<valorie> just join #kubuntu-devel and offer to help
<cknite> valorie: i might just do that. love kubuntu. just frustrated with plasma + nvidia right now... :-(
<valorie> cknite: cool
<valorie> I assume you have seen
<valorie> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
#kubuntu 2015-07-14
<cknite> .
<cknite> thanks valorie
<cknite> looks to be a problem with Plasma/Kwin's compositer w/ a legacy nvidia driver for a 9800GT card
<cknite> i'm just hoping some of this may be solved in the newer plasma releases
<valorie> you could download a daily Wily ISO I think, to test?
<valorie> I believe the qa site has links to them, and testing is always welcome
<lijunxinyuai> 这么多人
<Wasserstoff> Hi friends
<Wasserstoff> I'm trying to install kubuntu 15.04 on a new computer
<Wasserstoff> with windows 8.1.  It chugs along for a wihle and then says "executing grub-install /dev/sda failed
<Wasserstoff> this is a fatal error.. blah blah blah..." and implodes
<Wasserstoff> ah
<Wasserstoff> it was a PEBWAC
<Wasserstoff> Tried to put grub on the wrong hd
<mdiehl> Hi all.
<mdiehl> I just installed kubuntu 14.x.  But none of the windows have any frames, so I can't move them on the screen.  Any one seen that before?
<mdiehl> It's a pretty limited box, if that's related.
<eptin> Hi
<eptin> is there anybody else having an issue where the screen does not return after a screen power saving ?
<eptin> I can go to tty1 and type in the terminal normally, but my tty7 does not comeback
<beepie> eptin, sounds like an dpms issue
<eptin> is there any work around for it ?
<beepie> eptin, no clue
<eptin> beepie: I've been looking online for this, but so far no luck
<beepie> eptin, maybe you want to google dpms
<beepie> eptin, i'd check to see if acpid is installed
<beepie> eptin, there must be full of hints online
<eptin> beepie: ok cool, thank you so much
<beepie> eptin, you got "dpms", "acpi", and "power-saving"
<eptin> beepie: I'm gonna look into it
<beepie> eptin, these are keyterms i'd search against the ubuntu wiki .. power-saving are difficult to resolve
<beepie> eptin, i'm no smartass, maybe someone else here might be familiar on this
<beepie> eptin, but power-saving is "difficult" to resolve -- it's a case-by-case
<eptin> beepie: I see, at first glance I though that was something related with a new kernel version
<eptin> beepie: but I don't think so anymore
<mdiehl> Could my window frame issue be related to having 512Mb of ram?
<eptin> beepie: my screen is a 4k display, maybe this display does not work properly yet on linux
<beepie> eptin, no clue.
<eptin> I'm gonna try a workaround, if I don't comeback in 1 minute that has failed :(
<beepie> eptin, what's the monitor?
<beepie> eptin, as i've read something of 4k support recently
<eptin> beepie: U28D590D - Samsung UHD 28”
<beepie> eptin, i believe your problem is more related to the video card driver
<beepie> eptin, i can't determine this remotely
<eptin> beepie: I'm using the recommend nvidia driver
<eptin> beepie: but to use the latest version would require me to keep the driver installed manually, right ?
<eptin> everytime there is a new kernel version, I'd need to recompile/install the driver
<eptin> right ?
<patrik_> test
<patrik_> Hi, I ve no working wlan anymore after dist-upgrade!
<patrik_>  uname -a
<patrik_> Linux mac 3.13.0-57-generic #95-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 19 09:28:15 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<patrik_> lspci -nn | grep 0280
<patrik_> 03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4360 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter [14e4:43a0] (rev 03)
<patrik_> dmesg | grep wl
<patrik_> [    7.286529] wl: module license 'MIXED/Proprietary' taints kernel.
<patrik_> [    7.288347] wl: module verification failed: signature and/or  required key missing - tainting kernel
<patrik_> [    7.288512] wl: Unknown symbol mcount (err 0)
<patrik_> [    7.423039] wl: Unknown symbol mcount (err 0)
<patrik_> sudo apt-get install --reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source
<patrik_> wl:
<patrik_> Running module version sanity check.
<patrik_>  - Original module
<patrik_>    - No original module exists within this kernel
<patrik_>  - Installation
<patrik_>    - Installing to /lib/modules/3.13.0-57-generic/updates/dkms/
<patrik_> depmod....
<patrik_> DKMS: install completed.
<patrik_> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'wl': Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<soee> lordievader: ^ can you help here
<patrik_> Thanks!
<lordievader> !pm | patrik_
<ubottu> patrik_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<lordievader> Reinstall wl?
<lordievader> Good morning, by the by.
<beepie> lordievader, goodmorning
<lordievader> Hey beepie
<beepie> lordievader, i have a little doll action figure of 4 inches -- a baby darth vader -- i keep him stationary on my shelf -- reminds me of my piggy bank
<beepie> tehe
<beepie> "piggy bank"
<lordievader> Hehe, nice.
<beepie> except the vader doesn't crack when i knock it off the shelf
 * beepie places baby vader back on the shelf
<beepie> true they sell that at futureshop
<beepie> makes great for the car head mirror
<beepie> eeep
 * beepie crashes
<beepie> lol
<patrik_> Hi, I'm new to IRC, how can I get help here?
<lordievader> patrik_: By asking your question ;)
<patrik_> ;-)
<patrik_> Hi, I ve no working wlan anymore after dist-upgrade!
<patrik_> no wireless extension anymore, the module is not loading...
<patrik_> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'wl': Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<lordievader> 14-09:14 < lordievader> Reinstall wl?
<patrik_> what's the package name?
<lordievader> patrik_: bcmwl-kernel-source
<lordievader> Also see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Installing_STA_drivers
<patrik_> When I reinstall I get the posted error.
<lordievader> Where is your kernel coming from?
<patrik_> normal repo: 3.13.0-57-generic #95-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 19 09:28:15 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lordievader> Hmm, the problem is the module is signed with a different key than the kernel has.
<lordievader> [    7.288347] wl: module verification failed: signature and/or  required key missing - tainting kernel
<patrik_> How can I solve this?
<lordievader> I'd boot into a previous (working) kernel and file a bug against the Broadcom package.
<patrik_> Yes, with previous kernels, wlan was working, until I started playing around with the /etc/modules /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.ocnf files :-(
<patrik_> So no version is working right now.
<lordievader> Did you blacklist wl?
<patrik_> No
<lordievader> So what did you do?
<lordievader> Delete the signing key?
<patrik_> I did modprobe -r b44 b43 b43legacy ssb brcmsmac
<lordievader> Do you have any of those modules?
<patrik_> no, not found with lsmod
<lordievader> So why would you run that command then?
<patrik_> I found it in a forum yesterday and tried it out
<lordievader> Please don't just randomly copy and paste commands. Especially not when sudo or root is involved.
<patrik_> Right, so you think I've to reinstall to fix the problem?
<lordievader> No, reinstall your kernel first.
<lordievader> What did you edit in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.conf?
<patrik_> I deleted (moved) it and reinstalled bcmwl-kernel-sources and now it looks like this:
<patrik_> cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.conf
<patrik_> # Warning: This file is autogenerated by bcmwl. All changes to this file will be lost.
<patrik_> blacklist b43
<patrik_> blacklist b43legacy
<patrik_> blacklist ssb
<patrik_> blacklist bcm43xx
<patrik_> blacklist brcm80211
<patrik_> blacklist brcmfmac
<patrik_> blacklist brcmsmac
<patrik_> blacklist bcma
<lordievader> !paste | patrik_
<ubottu> patrik_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<patrik_> i also tried to add 'wl'  to /etc/modlues
<patrik_> but I removed already
<lordievader> Revert your changes and reinstall the kernel.
<patrik_> I did already, no success, and now the wlan is not worling for the previous kernels as well
<lordievader> How did you reinstall the kernel?
<patrik_> apt-get remove linux-headers-3.13.0.57* and installed again
<patrik_> I did this from 3.13.0.55
<lordievader> Headers? sudo apt-get remove linux-image{-extra}-3.13.0.57-generic && sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic
<patrik_> hmm, no success
<patrik_> reinstalling bcmwl-kernel-sources still failes
<lordievader> patrik_: Have you rebooted to that kernel?
<patrik_> yes
<lordievader> patrik_: You could try: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2238898&s=9d0cdc2477bc8df17ffcf065775367eb&p=13095143#post13095143
<patrik_> I've no net connection
<patrik_> I'll try later...thanks!
<jubo2> Hello. Hello and Thanks, Thanks for the best look-and-feel out-of-box Kubuntu15 OS
<jubo2> Now I wish I can ask for feature without getting everyone angry on me for not submitting any pull-requests
<jubo2> "A way to raise all terminal windows with one click"
<jubo2> it is i-d-i-o-t-i-c that I need to click many times to get some set of terminal windows raised to top of window stack
<jubo2> 'tis maybe why the non-pull-request-submitting people receive sometimes bannhammerage from technocrats
<jubo2> I explain my #1st line.. by out-of-box I mean that as an unmodified GNU/Linukka the Kubuntu15 has the best look-and-feel
<jubo2> and feel is also about feeling the system perform and operate reliably
<Haudegen> We are an KDE/Kubuntu shop. The people around me are talking about the future of Kubuntu and the rumours about Wily being the last Kubuntu version. Then there are the stability problems with Plasma 5 - I'm totally aware that it's intirely our own fault and we should be using LTS only. We have a lot of processes building on the apt system and AFAIK it's unsure if, when, and how Kubuntu's migration to snappy will happen. There is pressure to switch to the "
<Haudegen> save harbor" of Debian/KDE. My question: is there some kind of official statement regarding Kubuntu's future? I'm interested in the project's management prospects and the technical outlook respectively.  Thank you for your comments.
<lordievader> Haudegen: Unfortunately there is not. The issue is that the KCC and the UC were at odd. These differences could mean that Wily will be the last Kubuntu version. Hopefully that ain't the case though.
<Haudegen> lordievader: How would assess the situation personally?
<Haudegen> lordievader: How would you...
<yossarianuk> lordievader: I really hope not - its been my main work/home desktop for years.
<yossarianuk> Re-basing  on Debian and becoming the de-facto Debian KDE distro could be good though.....
<yossarianuk> you really only have neptuneos to compete with
<lordievader> Haudegen: I try not to form an opinion on the matter. I feel that I am too much on the outside to know all the facts.
<lordievader> I'd hope to community, at the very least, remains.
<Haudegen> lordievader: I really hope Riddell will comment on the state of affairs soon.  There's a lot of FUD around.
<Haudegen> lordievader: Yeah, community is cool.  But a stable upgrade path is necessary, too.
<lordievader> Haudegen: Different people, different intrests ;)
<Riddell> Haudegen: there's not much to say, we'll consider the options at wily release time
<Haudegen> Riddell: Is your relationship with Blue Systems affected by the UC situation?
<Riddell> Haudegen: blue systems just wants a nice community kde distro
<Riddell> a lot of things in ubuntu aren't that nice any more
<Haudegen> Riddell: Yes, that's my impression, too.  Is there information about Netrunner's future?
<Riddell> Haudegen: it also wants a nice community kde distro to derive from
<Haudegen> Riddell: For sure.  But for them it hasn't to be a Debian based distribution necessarily, I assume.
<Haudegen> Do they still have the rolling distro based on Arch?
<Riddell> Haudegen: they have an arch version too I believe but that's been scaled back because it turns out arch is crap
<Riddell> (don't quote me on that)
<Haudegen> Riddell: :)
<lordievader> :P
<lordievader> My friends tell me Arch breaks after a while if left alone.
<TJ-> What's the best way to contribute to coding, at the deep end? Last time I submitted patches for a multi-GPU issue they were NACKed but no guidance provided on the proper way to fix the issue, so I walked away. I find the biggest challenge is figuring out how the (unintuitive) named bits inter-relate.
<soee> Riddell: ^
<soee> TJ-: maybe jump to #kubutnu-devel if you ar einterested with coding etc.
<soee> #kubuntu-devel
<TJ-> I've been working in the kernel for years and use KDE4 as my desktop with a very complex 3xGPU, 6xmonitor config and that's an area I'd like to work 100% correctly, and doesn't currently.
<lordievader> I hear Kubuntu can allways use packagers ;)
<TJ-> soee: I sit in #kde-devel but a lot of it goes over my head simply because I lack context/history
<lordievader> TJ-: #kde-devel would also be a good channel to ask.
<Riddell> TJ-: find a bug and fix it
<TJ-> lordievader: pffft @ packaging ... that's boring :)
<soee> ;D
<Riddell> TJ-: kubuntu doesn't have any bits of software, we prefer to work upstream, our installer could always do with some love if you like python :)
<TJ-> Riddell: I tried! it was NACKed with no guidance on how best to achieve it!
<Riddell> TJ-: and we do packaging otherwise
<TJ-> Riddell: I prefer C/C++ but I can turn my hand to anything
<lordievader> Is Ubiquity python2 or python3?
<Riddell> lordievader: 2
<Riddell> I think
<Riddell> maybe it's been ported to 3 actually I forget
<soee> TJ-: there is also #plasma
<Riddell> TJ-: fix our langage pack install feature :)
<lordievader> Would be about time to port it if it isn't already.
<Riddell> TJ-: the trick is to find a friendly community, most kernel projects don't have the best reputation there but I've had no experience myself
<TJ-> Riddell: OK ... if you'll (help me) fix the multi-X-screen lockscreen issue :D
<soee> TJ-: why not trying Plasma 5 ? :)
<TJ-> soee: I may do, but I prefer a stable release for obvious reasons
<lordievader> But plasma5 is what the cool kids use :P
<soee> 5.3.2 is pretty damn good :)
<TJ-> lordievader: I think you need to invert your description: the hot and sweaty kids use :)
<TJ-> bug #1264821
<ubottu> bug 1264821 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "kscreenlock_greet insecure with multiple X screens" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1264821
<soee> nad looks liek 5.4 will be the first release i can say 'its stable'
<TJ-> "Unfortunately multi-head support is not implemented in the lock screen infrastructure and I consider it as unlikely that we will implement it any time soon" - Mgraesslin, comment #19
<lordievader> TJ-: Mgraesslin usually hangs out in #plasma, you could talk to him.
<soee> +1
<TJ-> lordievader: I guess I'll need to spend some time looking at the current development HEAD to get a feel for it again, it's a couple of years since I produced that patch
<archetech> 15.04 > 15.10 upgrade went ok on vbox v5.0 vm
<serj96> hi all
<archetech> except sddm doesnt come up   have to login and run startx
<serj96> how can i change the theme of access on kubuntu 15.04?
<archetech> sddm service is  marked dead
<lordievader> archetech: sudo systemctl enable sddm; then restart.
<zxsinclair> serj96: I think you mean the login theme?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<linux_> .
<regedit> what is the command to restart the display - NOT the whole desktop manager (sddm), rather like what happens when i change System Settings > Display & Monitor and it flashes the screen
<regedit> so rendering of graphics restart, but i dont lose any of my session
<lordievader> regedit: sudo systemctl restart sddm?
<regedit> lordievader: that's exactly what I was trying to exclude - because that kills the whole session too
<regedit> all open applications & all
<lordievader> Yeah, if you kill X everything requiring X dies.
<lordievader> But you probably only want to restart kwin: kwin --replace
<regedit> so what does System Settings > Display & monitor do?
<regedit> when it adjusts display settings
<regedit> lordievader: hm ok i shall try that
<regedit> although are you sure that's not the "win"dows manager for (k)DE ? it wont kill all the windows?
<lordievader> It lets you configure the display & monitor settings?
<lordievader> kwin is the window manager.
<regedit> System Settings > Display & Monitor, if i change something like resolution or multi-monitor positions, it restarts the video/graphics rendering somehow and does not lose my session
<regedit> trying to figure out what is the command that does that
<lordievader> That is Kscreen/xrandr changing the resolution? What is so strange about that?
<rom1504> Hi
<lordievader> o/
<rom1504> anybody made nvidia prime work with kubuntu ?
<rom1504> I tried everything, still getting that black screen at boot
<rom1504> (well at login precisely)
<regedit> lordievader: ok so how do i trigger that "reset/refresh" to the display?
<lordievader> regedit: What do you mean exactly?
<regedit> lordievader: such as what happens when i change resolution or such
<lordievader> That is not a refresh, you actually set some new settings.
<lordievader> xrandr can do that for you.
<regedit> lordievader: but when those new settings are set, something happens that goes "alright now, lets shutoff and restart display rendering to begin these new settings"
<regedit> lordievader: is it possible to do just that restart/refresh of the display?
<lordievader> Err, I suppose you could set the same resolution with xrandr. But why?
<regedit> lordievader: because Kubuntu acts up sometimes is why
<regedit> bad hotplugging handling
<regedit> meaning HDMI plugging/unplugging during a session
<regedit> resulting in horrid triangles of mangled graphics dancing all over my screens
<ahoneybun> regedit: are you using nvidia drivers?
<regedit> ahoneybun: yep
<ahoneybun> same here, I have not installed any drivers with this install
<regedit> ahoneybun: what, horrid triangles?
<ahoneybun> seems to be a common thing with NVIDIA and Kubuntu15.04
<ahoneybun> let me get a screenshot I took when it happened to me
<ahoneybun> like this regedit? : http://imgur.com/9sfn0WT
<regedit> ahoneybun: yup :D except maybe much horrid-er
<regedit> all across the screen, many more triangles of many more applications mangled into each other
<ahoneybun> I can't say for sure if it is the Nvidia driver, because if it is it would happen in every version of Ubuntu not just Kubuntu
<ahoneybun> I usually kill Xorg from the TTY
<lordievader> regedit: Hmm, never had to do anything like that.
<regedit> ahoneybun: does that kill all your open windows/applications?
<lordievader> regedit: Though what you are describing sounds more like a poor driver rather than KDE.
<lordievader> Which driver are you using?
<ahoneybun> can't remember regedit, I've not had to do it for a few days
<ahoneybun> using Intel
<regedit> ahoneybun: what's the command?
<ahoneybun> regedit: sudo killall Xorg
<regedit> ahoneybun: thanks
<ahoneybun> yep
<lordievader> regedit: To see the driver? 'lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA'
<regedit> lordievader: tried 'em all, each have their quirks
<regedit> lordievader: nouveau, 346, xorg-edgers 352
 * lordievader is happy with the radeon driver
<ahoneybun> lordievader: regedit it seems to relate to hooking up monitor to the HDMI and suspending sometimes
<ahoneybun> intel is nice but I need nvidia to game
<regedit> as linus said ever so eloquently
<regedit> :P
<lordievader> It's usually best to disable the display before unplugging.
<regedit> lordievader: with what command?
<regedit> lordievader: and will that kill my session?
<regedit> ahoneybun: how do i restore Xorg after I killed it?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: I never had a problem not doing that before
<ahoneybun> Xorg restarts for me on it's own
<regedit> Ubuntu claims (i think since 12) to support hotplugging)
<regedit> ahoneybun: ah ok
<ahoneybun> though talk to lordievader first and lets try to troubleshoot this regedit :)
<regedit> and it sorta does; i *can* pulg/unplug at will, sometimes it goes crazy though
<ahoneybun> its completely random when it does it
<lordievader> regedit: Just through the system settings.
 * ahoneybun is using his monitor for his PS3 atm
<regedit> lordievader: and how do i turn it back on once plugged/unlugged?
<lordievader> Same way, through the systemsettings.
<ahoneybun> you could launch the kcm though krunner by searching for display
<regedit> Windows somehow got this right... sometimes it needs to refresh and re-refresh a few times which *looks* quirky, but ultimately it doesnt stop until things are working solidly
<regedit> i think kubuntu might just need another refresh somewhere in the plug/unplug handling
<lordievader> Windows's display stack is a whole lot better than Linux's.
<lordievader> X is crap.
<ahoneybun> +1
<Mahe> that's true, sadly
<ahoneybun> wayland should be better
<yossarianuk> lordievader: that's not 100% true....  The ability to run apps remotely over X (with no other software except ssh) is pretty useful
<yossarianuk> windows lacks that
<yossarianuk> If you are worried about 3D graphic speed Linux beats/is on par with Windows as  long as you have Nvidia (and disable desktop effects for full screen apps)
<yossarianuk> *unless you enable that option you lose about 1/3 fps in games/apps
<HappyRoey> what do you mean
<HappyRoey> unless you disable desktop effects, you lose 30% of FPS in games?
<HappyRoey> really??
<yossarianuk> HappyRoey: yes  - its been the same fort every computer/card i've had
<yossarianuk> I mean
<ahoneybun> yossarianuk: is there a way to disable them all at once?
<yossarianuk> I mean - enable the 'Suspend compositor for full screen windows'
<yossarianuk> The fact that its not enabled by default is annoying
<HappyRoey> ha, ok
<HappyRoey> I will try disabling this then
<yossarianuk> but that is because of ATI/intel crappy drivers
<regedit> heya HappyRoey ;)
<yossarianuk> i.e the reason its not selected by default
<HappyRoey> hello regedit :)
<HappyRoey> yossarianuk:  and this is for NVidia as well?
<yossarianuk> yes
<yossarianuk> its in the compositor settings in plasma4
<regedit> yossarianuk: is it System Settings > Display & Monitor > Compositor > Expert: Suspend compositor for full screen windows ?
<yossarianuk> sorry
<yossarianuk> plasma*5*
<yossarianuk> yes
<regedit> ok thanks
<HappyRoey> thanks yossarianuk
<yossarianuk> also - I find many games are actually unplayable  - i.e I cannot aim / game is really laggy
<regedit> i got a message about this not necessarily being available in all hardware
<yossarianuk> until I enable in Nvidia settings - disable sync to Vblank
<yossarianuk> really most high end steam FPS games are unplayable until I disable vBlank also. (this doesn't increase fps as such but stops laggy controls)
<yossarianuk> if these 2 options were enabled BY DEFAULT then kubuntu would equal/beat Windows out the box (with nvidia at least)
<ahoneybun> disabling that was not a good idea
<ahoneybun> most likely cuz I do not have NVIDIA drivers
<HappyRoey> *disable* sync to vblank? ok.
<HappyRoey> what about gsync
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Sure it has a couple of nice things. But that is no excuse for how poor other things are.
<HappyRoey> does this fix antyhing, yossarianuk?
<ahoneybun> yossarianuk: it says not every hardware support
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Have you ever tried to get X working nicely with VIA?
<regedit> i crashed
<regedit> and killall Xorg from tty did not restore sanity...
<regedit> yossarianuk: where did you set Vsync stuff in nvidia settings?
<ahoneybun> regedit: were you doing the changes yossarianuk said?
<regedit> yup
<regedit> but also others
<regedit> i think  the others crashed me
<regedit> i got the triangles
<regedit> tried killall Xorg, sanity was not restored
<yossarianuk> lordievader: years ago I did try to get via working. in Linux - I then bought a nvidia card.
<yossarianuk> regedit: crashing after changing display/compositing options in Plasma5 is semi normal.
<yossarianuk> seems better in 5.3.x
<yossarianuk> when you reboot check to see if the setting has 'stuck'
<yossarianuk> if yall you did was change the suspend desktop effects for fullscreen windows that should logically have never crashed X ...
<yossarianuk> the only change is for fullscreen apps...
<ahoneybun> I lost Kwn
<regedit> yossarianuk: where did you set Vsync stuff in nvidia settings?
<yossarianuk> regedit: on my work pc at the sec so cannot 100% remeber
<yossarianuk> I think
<yossarianuk> its nvidia-settings -> opengl ?
<yossarianuk> regedit: Nvidia-settings - > X Screen -> OpenGL settings -> Disable 'Sync to Vblank'
<yossarianuk> (I found an old post)
<yossarianuk> that plus suspend fullscreen efects makes games playable for me
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Then you know how crap X can be.
<regedit> i see no such option there :(
<regedit> Nvidia-settings - > X Screen -> OpenGL settings -> there is no 'Sync to Vblank' there
<yossarianuk> lordievader: its a question of defaults...
<regedit> only image Performance -  Image Settings quality slider, and Miscellaneous Use Conformant Texture Clamping
<yossarianuk> regedit: hmmm i'm not at home - but this may help ->http://stackoverflow.com/questions/17196117/disable-vertical-sync-for-glxgears
<yossarianuk> its the opengl tab
<yossarianuk> if you have a screen shot of the main window I could probably say
<TJ-> regedit: Press the Help button whilst on the OpenGL Settings tab - is Sync to VBlank listed there?
<yossarianuk> lordievader: its not X being crap - its a question of sensible defaults
<yossarianuk> but that happens as Intel/Ati drivers have issues with those settings
<yossarianuk> (because X is crap.......)
<regedit> TJ-: nope, i see only mention of Gsync
<yossarianuk> regedit: are you running bummblebee
<lordievader> yossarianuk: No, X and VIA is a pain.
<regedit> yossarianuk: not that I know of
<regedit> just plain Kubuntu as downloaded from the site 15.04
<regedit> with latest apt-get upgrades
<yossarianuk> to avoid any issues ironically it would be best (at the min) to have a Nvidia only Linux desktop (not very opensource friendly) - only support ATI/Intel once they have made drivers useful this century (i.e opengl 4.5+)
<regedit> and (at the moment) xorg-edgers nvidia drivers 352
<regedit> TJ-: BTW i never got your fixed version of wget_nvidia_drivers.bash , did you make any changes?
<TJ-> regedit: which version of the settings application is that? "nvidia-settings -v"
<yossarianuk> regedit: I can only suggest either screenshotting (and i'll try to explain) or just clicking round the various tabs for 'open gl'
<TJ-> regedit: Yes, and uploaded it :)
<regedit> TJ-: ah ok, leme check my logs for the link
<regedit> thanks!
<TJ-> regedit: https://iam.tj/projects/misc/wget_nvidia_drivers.bash
<regedit> thanks :)
<regedit> TJ-: "nvidia-settings"
<regedit> that's the version i have
<regedit> oh sorry hang on heh
<regedit> oh WTF nvidia-settings:  version 346.59
<TJ-> regedit: query the setting from the command-line with "nvidia-settings -q SyncToVBlank"
<regedit> i should have 352 no?
<TJ-> regedit: probaby due to you not having my script with the nvidia-settings download code :)
<regedit> it's getting the latest nvidia-settings for the ubuntu PPAs, not the xorg edgers one
<regedit> TJ-: right... what happens now, i uninstall everything and run your script, or what?
<TJ-> regedit: just run the script
<regedit> ok
<yossarianuk> really what kubuntu/ubuntu needs is a package that is actually the latest Nvidia driver.
<yossarianuk> it would solve many issues
<regedit> that's why TJ- iws making an awesome-script to get just that :)
<regedit> *is
<yossarianuk> I personally get the binary .RUN file, but you cannot expect the masses to do this - there would be 100000's of people unable to boot to a desktop...
<regedit> yossarianuk: what do you do if that happens to you?
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Create a ppa ;)
<TJ-> yossarianuk: and possibly create even more... newer drivers drop support for older cards; you'd have to do some pretty good pre-inst scripting to ensure the update won't lose support for installed GPUs
<yossarianuk> (maybe a few less 000's)
<regedit> there should be a tutorial for the brave on how to handle if the Nvidia RUN breaks kernel
<yossarianuk> regedit: I go to a console window and fix it - sometime you are unable to even get to a console (i.e alt+ctrl+f2)
<lordievader> regedit: If you go that route you should know how to fix it ;)
<regedit> yossarianuk: make a tutorial on all the steps please!
<yossarianuk> so you have to add grub lines in order to see..
<yossarianuk> I did have a PPA with the latest.
<yossarianuk> but it takes a fair amout of time to build and upload to ppa.
<yossarianuk> whereas the nvidia-rt package I make in arch (i'm behind right now) takes minutes...
<lordievader> And that is precisely why there ain't the latest package ;)
<yossarianuk> lordievader: I understand that new drivers drop support for older cards
<lordievader> They might, yes.
<yossarianuk> lordievader: but keeping a driver with known bugs in and that lacks support of new cards in the name of stability seems silly - my point is there should always be a 'latest' version you could install.
<yossarianuk> not that is installed by default perhaps...
<yossarianuk> it would make gaming on Linux bettter if there was
<yossarianuk> hopefully with Vulkan/wayland we won;t have to worry about this soon...
<lordievader> There is a reason Ubuntu/Debian do not have the latest and greatest.
<yossarianuk> Ubuntu is normally close to the latest when initally released,
<yossarianuk> at least non lts
<lordievader> More reasons than just "it might drop support for older cards", though that is a concern for Lubuntu.
<regedit> back
<regedit> still no vsync setting in nvidia-settings:  version 352.21
<regedit> nvidia-settings -q SyncToVBlank returns blank
<regedit> actually the Help does mention a "Sync to Vblank" option,it's just not there...
<yossarianuk> KDE could do more also in relation to drivers - i.e if it detects a Nvidia card (with nvidia binary driver) it should automatically set suspend desktop effects for fullscreen apps (for example)
<yossarianuk> regedit: can you take a screenshot of your nvidia-settings screen
 * regedit googles how
<TJ-> regedit: which nvidia GPU is in the system?
<yossarianuk> regedit: press print screen'
<TJ-> regedit: what does this report: "nvidia-settings -q SyncToVBlank"
<regedit> TJ-: empty line
<regedit> TJ-: this laptop has a 610M
<TJ-> regedit: OK, so it's not available on that GPU
<regedit> ah ok
<TJ-> regedit: I don't understand why that would be however
<regedit> why it would not be available on this gpu?
<TJ-> regedit: I forgot now, but doesn't your PC have hybrid Optimus graphics?
<regedit> well the laptop has both yes, and i think i have nvidia-prime installed yes
<regedit> oh wait, no i might not
<regedit> how could that be? i though i installed nvidia prime
<TJ-> regedit: OK, so the Intel device will be responsible for the outputs and therefore VSync; the nvidia is responsible for the rendering when it is enabled
<regedit> is nvidia prime driver-version-specific, or i can get that from the regular PPAs?
<regedit> wait yes i do have prime installed, except - maybe the wrong one ^ ?
<TJ-> I think prime version is not directly related to the driver version
<ahoneybun> prime is for the laptops that have dual graphics (intel+nvidia_+)
<regedit> which my laptop does
<regedit> does it need to be "re-installed" after running your script TJ- ?
<regedit> nvidia-prime that is
<TJ-> regedit: No
<regedit> TJ-: so what are you saying - it *should* be supported by this GPU?
<TJ-> regedit: see bug #1260128
<ubottu> bug 1260128 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "Nvidia-prime produces unbearable visual stutter" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1260128
<TJ-> regedit: In summary; the kernel API (dma-buf) that allows inter-GPU memory transfers cannot be used by the proprietary nvidia driver due to the GPL license
<regedit> well that makes me sad
<regedit> so users like me are screwed, doomed to witness tons of tearing & choppiness in every youtube clip?
<regedit> with plain downloaded Kubuntu 15.04
<TJ-> Maybe Nvidia will get with the program one day :)
<regedit> albeit with xorg-edgers 352 drivers (which should help matters, not worsen..ideally)
<regedit> why didnt they allow the non-GPL driver stuff at least as an opt-in, like some other proprietary opt ins
<ovidiu-florin> hello humans
<ovidiu-florin> nvidia trouble again?
<regedit> yes
<fathom> Howdy, I cannot get audio on my kubuntu install
<fathom> I mucked about with the audio settings, nada
<regedit> run alsamixer, haz fun
<fathom> Alsamixer does not work either
<fathom> I hit f6 to select my soundcard, nada
<regedit> check if your computer is on
<fathom> bwahaha
<fathom> It's on your mom
<fathom> seriously, no there's a problem
<lordievader> fathom: What is the output of 'lspci -k|grep -A2 Audio'?
<regedit> how much did you mess around with the default installed software/packages, did you sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, etc
<regedit> also dont listen to me i'm a noob, do what lordievader says
<fathom> lordievader, I see my soundcard with that command
<fathom> it's there
<Walex> regedit: and with that nickname your UNIX/Linux cult membership is questionable too :-)
<lordievader> fathom: Could you pastebin the output?
<lordievader> !paste | fathom
<ubottu> fathom: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fathom> pastebin.com/Sg4vyda2
<regedit> Walex: i'm a quadruple agent, thus the obvious nick
<fathom> I want the m-audio delta to work
<regedit> lordievader: ubottu should also have instructions for outputting straight from shell to a paste service
<lordievader> fathom: What is the output of 'aplay -l'?
<lordievader> regedit: Why?
<regedit> lordievader: because it would be helpful / makes it less steps to paste?
<fathom> pastebin.com/aLU69HLD
<lordievader> regedit: Then I do not understand. What is wrong with ubottu posting here?
<BluesKaj> fathom,  which m-audio card ?
<fathom> maudio delta
<regedit> lordievader: misunderstanding detected
<regedit> lordievader: i'm simply suggesting ubottu's helpful message above ^ should also perhaps contain the command to output straight from shell to the paste service
<lordievader> fathom: Do you hear something when you run 'aplay -D hw2,0 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav'?
<lordievader> !pastebinit | regedit
<ubottu> regedit: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<lordievader> regedit: It does.
<regedit> ah ok
<regedit> the other helpful message didnt mention it though, why are there 2 different ones?
 * regedit suggests merge
<lordievader> 2 different ones? You mean !paste and !pastebinit? One if for pasting console output here, the other is about the program pastebinit.
<lordievader> Two different things.
<regedit> [15:00] * regedit suggests merge
<BluesKaj> fathom, check system settings>multimedia>device preference>music
<fathom> nada
<BluesKaj> does iot show there
<BluesKaj> it
<fathom> BluesKaj, been there, done that
<fathom> lordievader, nada on the command you gave
<fathom> ugh
<BluesKaj> I have the audiophile 192 and it's driver is the snd-ice1724, yet yours is newer card using an old driver
<fathom> on to the next distro
<lordievader> fathom: Do you hear something the other soundcards?
<fathom> nope
<lordievader> fathom: Hmm, did it work before?
<fathom> yes
<lordievader> fathom: When did it stop working?
<fathom> When I installed Kubuntu
<lordievader> What did you use before that?
<fathom> Ubuntustudio
<lordievader> Hmm, that is interesting. Same version of Ubuntu studio?
<fathom> yap
<fathom> I also did install ubuntustudio-audio
<fathom> Under kubuntu, nada
<fathom> It may be that the k-interface has an issue
<lordievader> fathom: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=51045
<lordievader> fathom: Kubuntu and Ubuntu studio should be pretty much be the same when it comes to audio. Though jackd might make a difference.
<fathom> You mean hit f6 when using alsomixer?
<fathom> alsamixer
<fathom> That is what the forum suggests
<fathom> Like what I did several times already
<fathom> f6 doth not respond
<BluesKaj> fathom, which output are you using, analog or pcm, spdif ?
<fathom> BluesKaj, There is an analog jack at the back of the card
<fathom> I use that one
<fathom> hooed to my stereo
<fathom> hooked
<fathom> typo city
<lordievader> fathom: No, post http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=51045#p294209 in particular.
<BluesKaj> yrah mine is connected to my audio system, but I use the digital circuits
<fathom> Also, when I go under Audio Hardware Setup in system settings, it always defaults to another audio card
<fathom> Even when i keep hitting apply for the audiophile soundcard
<fathom> or just reinstall ubuntu studio. I suspect it is that XFCE plays nicer
<lordievader> They likely both use Pulseaudio, so there is, audio wise, no real difference.
<BluesKaj> fathom,  ok open /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf with root permissions and add this line to the bottom of the text , options snd-ice1712 index=0 , that makes the m-audio the default sound card, then save the file, a logout and in is required
<lordievader> For the modprobe an "sudo update-initramfs -u" and reboot is required.
<BluesKaj> fathom,  and in the konsole,  sudo modprobe snd-ice1712, might help too
<lordievader> It's already loaded, you really need to reboot for the options line to take effect.
<fathom> rebooting
<BluesKaj> it may be loaded , but it may not be card 0, sometimes the onboard soundcard takes precedence like the my intel does in debian for some reason
<BluesKaj> onboard intel that is
<fathom> hah, now audio delta is greyed out
<BluesKaj> linux audio is such mixed bag of stuff , its quite frustrating ar times when dealing with more than one audio chip
<lordievader> fathom: What is the output of 'aplay -l' now?
<BluesKaj> fathom,  as a result of?
<lordievader> Also do you have pavucontrol installed?
<fathom> no soundcard
<lordievader> Aplay lists nothing?
<fathom> nada
<lordievader> Hmm, what is the output of 'lspci -k|grep -A2 Audio'?
<lordievader> And the output of 'dmesg |grep snd'.
<plipPlop> moin
<BluesKaj> aftn
<plipPlop> wie soll das gehen das quassel immer verbunden ist
<BluesKaj> !de | plipPlop
<ubottu> plipPlop: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<plipPlop> achso ok
<regedit> omg guise guise
<cofo> Hello
<regedit> i managed to virtualize kubuntu within my dual boot Windows!
<cofo> Anyone have experience with persistent and have power to explain me how to install if i set 400mb with persistent? running live
<regedit> so now i can either boot into kubuntu, or windows, and/or boot into windows and virtualize kubuntu!
<bprompt> cofo:   w0t?
<cofo> Anyone have any idea?
<regedit> sounds like cofo might be using google translate
 * bprompt dunnos what the question is to begin with
<regedit> i am having issues though - i cannot get graphic desktop :(
<cofo> I'm running ubuntu live and I can't install okular. I configure 400mb with ubuntu live usb installer.. Anyway I don't know why I can't.
<regedit> maybe because when i boot into kubuntu proper it knows to use GPU/Nvidia drivers, but virtualized it shouldnt?
<bprompt> cofo:     why not just run "k"ubuntu live?   it has okular already
<cofo> i don't know but i can't
<regedit> TJ-: you there?
<cofo> i'm very limited with time
<BluesKaj> cofo okular should be available without installing it
<cofo> This ^
<BluesKaj> cofo,  open the kmenu and type okular in the search
<cofo> i don't have kmenu
<BluesKaj> which OS ?
<cofo> ubuntu
<bprompt> ahemm
<bprompt> cofo:     so...  do an -> sudo apt-get update <-- then do a -> sudo apt-get install okular;
<BluesKaj> cofo,  go ask in #ubuntu, this is kubuntu suipport
<BluesKaj> dunno what ubuntu uses
<bprompt> ubuntu uses evince, and should work, but to be honest, okular has a better UI
<BluesKaj> it's been so long aican't remember how to launch an app in gnome or any of those ubuntu desktops
<bprompt> easy    ->  $: evince & # :)
<bprompt> ehehe
<BluesKaj> unity even
<fathom> I fix
<cofo> i tried
<BluesKaj> i use the cli alot but not launch apps
<BluesKaj> to
<BluesKaj> fathom,  how?
<fathom> I installed Ubuntustudio : - )
<bprompt> most window managers have a "run" box, in unity... you can just a search at the homepage and find the app and click it
<BluesKaj> odd because my m-audio card works fine
<bprompt> cofo:    why not just get kubuntu iso anyway?
<cofo> i'm limited with time
<cofo> i don't know kde vs unity
<BluesKaj> yeah the run command
<bprompt> cofo:    what.. hmmm what ubuntu are you running on the liveusb?    14.04? 12.04? 15.04? 14.10?
<cofo> 15.04
<bprompt> cofo:    so... if you run -> sudo apt-get update <-- at the terminal... does it update?
<BluesKaj> cofo,  you're in the wrong chatroom, type /j #ubuntu in your client server text
<BluesKaj> bprompt, he's on live media
<bprompt> right
<bprompt> cofo:    ubuntu has evince.. why not just run that :),   go to the dashboard  and do an app search for "evince"
<BluesKaj> methinks he's a real new user, not knowing the diff between unity and kde
<bprompt> seems so, yes
<BluesKaj> well, that's enough for today, time to do other things ...laters
<akasic> hi
<amichair> hi, I just rebooted 15.04 after some accumulated updates, and audio on the TV stopped working. In pavucontrol I see all 3 HDMI outputs, but in kde settings when I select the correct one it's profile name is blank (the other two look ok)
<regedit> i am getting black screen booting into kubuntu
<regedit> something's wrong video/graphics related, any ideas?
<akasic> hey regedit can u see the og in screen
<regedit> og?
<akasic> hey amichair did u look in alsa settings any mute to unmte it
<akasic> log in
<akasic> can u see ur mouse or the search option?
<amichair> akasic: in alsamixer I think I'm seeing only the analog output
<regedit> akasic: me? nope nothing
<amichair> akasic: if I select the other sound card, I see just 3 spdif outputs. are those related?
<akasic> hey amichair, do u think is a group issue
<akasic> ?
<amichair> group?
<akasic> i dont know
<amichair> akasic: what do you mean?
<akasic> assigning permission to users (graphic group, audio, games) but im not sure, im only giving some ideas
<akasic> hey regedit, enter with control + alt +f1 and type  mv ~/.cache ~/.cache-old
<akasic> signing in as user
<regedit> akasic: i dont even get the login screen
<akasic> its in a bash
<akasic> once u finish rebooting it, i the black screen press that combo
<regedit> yes i am currently chatting from tty1 with weechat-curses, and trying various commands from tty2
<akasic> type  mv ~/.cache ~/.cache-old
<akasic> but i think its more a gpu problem, ive solved mine black that way
<akasic> and reboot
<akasic> hey amichair, try to unmute spdif
<amichair> akasic: users haven't changed since it worked...
<regedit> akasic: ok leme try..
<amichair> akasic: it's not muted, just on 00 and can't change it
<akasic> ok
<akasic> yeah groups may be fine, soz
<amichair> akasic: what does it mean that the profile name in dropdown in sytem settings is blank for this output device?
<amichair> where does it get the profiles/names from?
<akasic> im not sure
<akasic> in spdif did u try the key ''m''
<amichair> akasic: that mutes it (from 00 to MM)
<akasic> ok
<akasic> :S
<akasic> hey amichair, in additional drivers it indicates that u are using it?
<amichair> akasic: where is that?
<akasic> or u can kill pulseaudio and restar it
<amichair> I tried killing, it restarted automatically and no difference
<akasic> the place where it detect your drivers and suggest to install the more convenient for the system
<amichair> are /etc/pulse/* files supposed to look binary-ish, or are they corrupt here?
<amichair> akasic: nothing in drivers there. it's just intel HD IGP, so I guess it's built-in
<akasic> im not sure
<akasic> u can reinstall pulse... but... you know
<akasic> in alsamixer pcm and others must be unmuted in case
<amichair> akasic: tried reinstalling pulse, no difference. does it require a reboot?
<akasic> probably yes, its a module if im not wrong, or stop it and restart it
<amichair> akasic: well reboot didn't change anything
<akasic> hey amichair, i think that wolud be good to try but with ur card http://itsfoss.com/fix-sound-ubuntu-1404/
<akasic> what do u think?
<akasic> if your card is not listed the issue may be another then
<amichair> akasic: dunno... I do see that by default, though I'm on 15.04, but I don't know if it's related or not
<akasic> as u see
<akasic> im getting a lot of errors also with 15.04, i installed very few things after formating it 1123 times
<amichair> not sure where alsa starts and pulse ends
<akasic> yeah...
<akasic> maybe u can look more accuretly in alsasettings going far to the right in the channels or whatever, a hidden slider, i dont know, just in case, or press to show all
<akasic> well amichair, i hope u solve it, cya all
<amichair> akasic: thanks, cya
<amichair> so, any audio gurus in the house?
<hydrogen> Is there still a magic command to install the useful development packages for kde thingies?
<lordievader> regedit: I've done the same, but then the other way around. A Windows vm from the dual-boot.
<amichair> does anyone know what to do if pavucontrol and kde settings don't show the same profiles?
<lordievader> They should.
<lordievader> Though KDE likely configures Phonon rather than Pulseaudio directly.
<amichair> lordievader: if I delete phonondevicesrc isn't it supposed to be recreated? it's still missing
<amichair> lordievader: in kde settings I'm missing one profile, that does appear in pavucontrol. This may or may not be why this audio device isn't working now.
<lordievader> Guess it will take the defaults if a config file cannot be found.
<amichair> lordievader: where does kde settings get its profile names from?
<lordievader> No idea.
<lordievader> I suppose that Phonon provides those. However I have no idea how Phonon works.
<amichair> when I select the missing profile in pavucontrol and then look at kde settings, the profile name is blank, but the sound device does seem to be filled in ok
#kubuntu 2015-07-15
<sonicwifi40> hellp
<sonicwifi40> hello*
<sonicwifi40> is anyone there?
<ahoneybun> Just installed the Nivida driver and working so far
<Kali_Yug1> I have a problem with Adobe Flash
<Kali_Yug1> This plugin has security vulnerabilities. Activate Adobe Flash
<beepie> I smash adobe flash
<Kali_Yug1> so just half works on what I do on the Internet somebody said html5
 * beepie pancakes adobe technology and throws it in the recycling bin
<Kali_Yug1> what should I do?
<ahoneybun> Kali_Yug1: you need Flash for something?
<Kali_Yug1> Idk many things I cannot see anymore what are u guys doing about it?
<Kali_Yug1> Firefox kicked flash out. but alot of websites require it
<Kali_Yug1> http://www.ghacks.net/2015/07/14/mozilla-blocks-all-versions-of-adobe-flash-in-firefox/
<ahoneybun> Kali_Yug1: that would be Firefox doing it, you should be able to turn it back on
<Kali_Yug1> I still always have to click activate
<Kali_Yug1> No alternative. does html5 the same thing ? but whats with the websites that require flash
<Kali_Yug1> Others are suggesting removing Adobe Flash completely.
<Kali_Yug1> Be aware, though, that removing or disabling Flash will have a knock-on effect on websites and users may find they can't use certain features on such sites without it.
<Kali_Yug1> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3160644/Google-Mozilla-pull-plug-Adobe-Flash-Tech-giants-disable-program-browsers-following-critical-security-flaw.html#ixzz3fvJzspsu
<Kali_Yug1> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
<Kali_Yug1> sorry didn't want to post that much
<ahoneybun> certain sites still use it
<Doyle> Hey. Installed 15.04 on a macbook pro retina, but plasmashell keeps crashing every time an external monitor is attached/detached.
<Doyle> Is there a driver issue? Or something else that's required?
<Doyle> I'm also getting a lot of Core temperature above threshold messages in syslog
<darwin_> where is KDE Releases Frameworks 5.12.0, KDE Releases Applications 15.04.3 and Plasma 5.3.2 Released for kubuntu 15.04?????????????????????????????????
<darwin_> please release the packages asap...... i need bugfixes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
<darwin_> Latest Announcements  KDE Releases Frameworks 5.12.0 10 July, 2015. KDE ships monthly release of KDE Frameworks 5, our modular Qt libraries.  KDE Releases Applications 15.04.3 1 July, 2015. KDE ships KDE Applications 15.04.3.  Plasma 5.3.2 Released 30 June, 2015. Plasma 5.3.2 fixes important bugs.
<darwin_> Fetched 1,024 kB in 5s (194 kB/s) Reading package lists... Done Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Calculating upgrade... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<darwin_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ahoneybun> our wonderful developers are working hard darwin_
<darwin_> ^_^ thanks
<hangman13us> hey guys someone with problem updating Flash Player on Kubuntu 15.04? For some reason it cannot be downloaded on my PC. :(
<regedit> hangman13us: if for chrome browser, just sudo apt-get update && sudo-apt-get upgrade
<regedit> i just got a flash update today for chrome
<hangman13us> regedit it is every browser
<hangman13us> I'm using Firefox and Chrome. On both it doesn't work.
<ovidiu-florin> hangman13us: have you solved your issue?
<hangman13us> No I haven't :( it says it is updated, but when I try to use my browser to play a game in FB it says I need to update.
<hangman13us> When I try to update - it says it is broken...
<hangman13us> Wierd
<hangman13us> ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> hangman13us: are you using 15.04?
<hangman13us> Yes
<ovidiu-florin> are you sure you have all your updates installed? when have you last checked?
<ovidiu-florin> if yes, have you restarted your browser since?
<hangman13us> Yes, first thing I did.
<hangman13us> It used to give me an error that adobe-flashplugin failed to install due to missing packages and asked me to fix my connection.
<hangman13us> I removed and re-installed... and afterwards did the same in konsole, but same result.
<hangman13us> http://dox.bg/files/dw?a=7a719d645b (to download the message I used to have).
<hangman13us> Now it is not active in the tray, but i won't be surprised if it appears again later.
<ovidiu-florin> hangman13us: please put screenshots on imgur or other image sharing service
<hangman13us> http://imgur.com/XhdTMi2
<ovidiu-florin> open a konsole and run: sudo apt-get -f install
<hangman13us> No installation
<hangman13us> I said:
<hangman13us> Reading package lists... Done
<hangman13us> Building dependency tree
<hangman13us> Reading state information... Done
<hangman13us> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<hangman13us>   linux-headers-3.19.0-16 linux-headers-3.19.0-16-generic linux-headers-3.19.0-18 linux-headers-3.19.0-18-generic linux-headers-3.19.0-20 linux-headers-3.19.0-20-generic linux-image-3.19.0-16-generic
<hangman13us>   linux-image-3.19.0-18-generic linux-image-3.19.0-20-generic linux-image-extra-3.19.0-16-generic linux-image-extra-3.19.0-18-generic linux-image-extra-3.19.0-20-generic thunderbird-locale-bg thunderbird-locale-en
<hangman13us>   thunderbird-locale-en-gb thunderbird-locale-en-us
<hangman13us> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<hangman13us> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<hangman13us> I'm not sure if I should remove those packs.
<hangman13us> Should I?
<ovidiu-florin> it's irelevant to this issue
<ovidiu-florin> hangman13us: http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/14/experts-find-a-third-hacking-team-flash-exploit-call-for-an-end-to-the-madness/
<ovidiu-florin> http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/14/firefox-temporarily-blocks-adobe-flash-because-of-security-concerns/?ncid=rss&cps=gravity_1462_7989546645076682294
<N3X15> tl;dr Firefox is purposefully blocking flash because it has security problems
<ovidiu-florin> N3X15: what the article I've sent sais
<N3X15> You can And not mild security problems, adobe themselves listed them as critical, and these problems are being actively exploited by hackers.
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/FirefoxAndAdobeFlashNPAPI
<N3X15> hangman13us, the point is that Adobe Flash may be up to date, but firefox is blocking it because it has issues still.
<hangman13us> Surprisingly enough every other browser on my PC does the same.
<ovidiu-florin> it's a death wish for flash
<N3X15> For the same reason.  Last I checked, there were two unfixed critical vulnerabilities in Flash.
<ovidiu-florin> developers and users are sick of it
<hangman13us> Hm... maybe I just need to wait the next update, my problem is the Linux version cannot be used so if I'm dependant on Adobe Flash I need to have second Win PC.
<hangman13us> Or other OS
<N3X15> You can force firefox to run flash, but it's risky.
<ovidiu-florin> hangman13us: if you're dependent on Flash, I'd recommend eliminating that dependency
<hangman13us> N3X15 - I did this, however the game (it is Stromfall age of war) still fail to load and says I need to update. I was testing this the first time I made the upgrate
<N3X15> Does the game itself say flash is out of date?
<N3X15> Bear in mind that Linux is using a much older version of Flash since Adobe stopped supporting Linux
<hangman13us> Nah... not a real dependancy just annoyed there is update I cannot install and game I cannot play. However sometimes the plugin is used in other platforms as well - some of them even home-banking and etc.
<N3X15> Yeah, it's a pain in the butt, but these things happen.
<hangman13us> I won't use something vulnerable to do my transactions, but it is just annoying :)
<N3X15> Just need to wait for the vendor to sort things out.
<hangman13us> N3X15 - Yes game says I need to switch to the right version in order to play.
<N3X15> I suspect it'll be like this for months since the vulnerability was part of a 400GB archive of emails, source code, and malware released from a spyware company, people are still finding new things.
<N3X15> You may need to spin up a VM with Windows, then.
<hangman13us> http://imgur.com/IPnEtJh - what game says
<hangman13us> However when I do update it routes to Adobe website and I select APT to update the pack manually and it fails.
<N3X15> Yeah, you're probably going to have to run Flash in Windows to get that to work.
<N3X15> Most game developers only plan for Windows users.
<hangman13us> That's the annoying part. I allowed it to run as it is a game and I don't use my linux machine to store personal and confidential data. And it fails again.
<hangman13us> I know (other annoying part mainly due to the vendors and developpers of software). But I'm sure Linux will become more and more popular.
<hangman13us> It used to run okay 2-3 weeks ago and them all of a sudden it stopped.
<N3X15> Yeah, it's gathering steam, but right now, you just have to roll with the punches.
<hangman13us> (y)
<N3X15> Sorry, man.
<hangman13us> The reason I asked here was mainly to see if there is something I haven't done properly - I tried on my on my own in the start, but then got annoyed :)
<hangman13us> And it seems in Adobe's (God bless them) hands :D
<N3X15> No, you probably updated it correctly, the problem is that Adobe's still working on it.
<hangman13us> thank you guys ;)
<N3X15> And it might not work anyway on Linux just because 18.x doesn't work on Linux.
<hangman13us> yeah
<lordievader> Good morning.
<hangman13us> morning :)
<lordievader> Hey hangman13us
<krise> Hi i installed Kubundt vivid to my 10 years old desktop computer.Installation went well but when i start it up i get plasma crash error and nothing happends
<lordievader> What kind of error?
<krise> Executable :plasmashell PID: 1159 signal:Aborted (6)
<kanto> hi. is there any orientation when the plasma 5.3.2 packages will be released?
<lordievader> Hmm, that ain't nice. What kind of graphics card and driver do you use, krise?
<lordievader> kanto: Depends on how much time the packagers have. 5.3.2 is in Wily, but still needs to be backported.
<krise> i dont really remember, i havent used this computer for years . Sony vaio
<lordievader> krise: Could you pastebin the output of 'lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA'?
<kanto> lordievader; normally they are very quick, was just wondering whether I had been overlooking something...thx
<mryoung> Hi, which is a good Usenet client for KDE ?
<ejay> Hi all. Plasma is crashing constantly. How can I diagnose why it is happening?
<krise> lordievader only thing i can paste is this https://paste.kde.org/pw83jsfnw
<lordievader> krise: Go to a tty (ctrl + alt + f1) and run: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA| pastebinit
<Haudegen> ejay: Plasma 5 simply isn't ready for production use right now.  Plasma 5.3.1 crashes all the time.
<murthy> ejay: It may be mostly due to driver issues or corrupted config files. You could open plasmashell in terminal and check for any error message. before that you have to enable plasma-desktop in kdebugdialog
<Haudegen> ejay: Which version do you use?
<ejay> Haudegen: latest from backports
<ejay> murthy: i need to purge config files every time plasma crashes
<ejay> murthy: also it is not drivers issues 'cuz plasma did work month ago and now it just went apeshit
<murthy> ejay: check if you are running out of space in drive containing the home directory
<ejay> murthy: I'm not running out of space in my home dir
<murthy> ejay: In that case you try to see if there is any error messages in the terminal like I said before
<ejay> is there plasmashell log file or smth?
<krise> shit i forgot log in name
<murthy> I guess .xsession-errors
<zxsinclair_> just jumping in here but also check you got space in /tmp
<zxsinclair_> that killed me once
<ejay> murthy: when plasma dies and I try to start it from konsole it says that ksycoca is broken or whatever, so I'm removing this file from .cache and after that I can run plasmashell.
<murthy> ejay: right your config files might be broken
<zxsinclair_> xsession-errors is outdated
<zxsinclair_> in kubuntu
<zxsinclair_> check here instead: ~/.cache/upstart/startkde.log*
<murthy> ejay: I will give you a command try it
<zxsinclair_> that might in itself be outdated in 15.04 though (systemd)
<lordievader> krise: You could boot into the rescue mode.
<murthy> ejay: kbuildsycoca5 --noincremental
<ejay> murthy: k, thanks. Will see if that is a solution.
<murthy> ejay: restart the system after running the command. also you need to delete some files before that
<ejay> zxsinclair_: that log is such a mess o_0
<murthy> ejay: I will tell in a min
<zxsinclair_> ejay: ya but that is, at least in 14.10, where you find stuff. xsession-errors is just blank
<murthy> ejay: delete all files with name starting with kwinrulesrc in .config dir
<ejay> murthy: k, done. Will restart now. brb
<ejay> murthy: well, everything is fine so far
<murthy> ejay: there is a bug in kconfig and qt that is the reason for these issue. It is fixed, the fix will be available in kubuntu soon
<murthy> ejay: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344518
<ubottu> KDE bug 344518 in rules "leftover kwin process" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seyino> hello,i have a Wacom intuos pen & touch tablet,i downloaded and compiled manually the wacom driver,kernel module,libwacom 2 and  kde-config-tablet(from kde-apps).Evreything works except i cannot map mouse buttons(and wheel) to stylus buttons.I can map keystrokes to stylus bottons and that works fine.How can i map mouse buttons and wheel to stylus buttons?
<ejay> murthy: nope, plasma just crashed
<murthy> ejay: https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/110346/
<ejay> thats just some next level fucked up shit
<murthy> ejay: see this crash happens with a new user
<seyino> i am using Kubuntu 14.04.2 with up to date updates
<murthy> ejay: If it crashes with a new user then swithch graphics driver between binary and opensource
<murthy> ejay: Did you run the command I gave you?
<ejay> murthy: yes. it does not matter. this command or just killing every kde related file from .cache and .config - plasma is crashing all the time.
<ejay> murthy: k, thanks. I guess I will just change env for somthing more stable.
<murthy> ejay: yw
<javier_> Hello to eveybody im new on Plasma 5.1 someone knows how to fix KDEinit cannot launch kioexec?
<javier_> i was looking for in google but only there is a chatweb
<seyino> does someone know  how the mouse buttons and mouse wheel are mapped?
<chiaki> Xmodmap
<seyino> i tried running xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos PT S Pen stylus" Button 2 3 to manually set the 1 button on my stylus to 3(right click) and then i did xsetwacom get "Wacom Intuos PT S Pen stylus" Button 2 and the result was button +1
<seyino> i don't understand what is happening,shouldn't the output be button +3
<seyino> if it is 1 then that means it is mapped to left-click,and it always appears as button +1,when i try to map to mouse,regardless if it is right,left,middle click
<seyino> xsetwacom version is 0.30
<seyino> i tried sudo xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos PT S Pen stylus" Button 2 3 ->same result
<seyino> i solved my problem,i did a sudo make uninstall to wacom driver form linuxwacom,going back to the one kubuntu provided(xsetwacom 0.25),and now button mapping works
<ejay> Where can I find config files to change Breeze theme? I want to change details and to be precise - make panel fully transparent.
<Haudegen> Sorry for nagging again.  One question: will we get a working plasma version for 15.04 within the next days?  I get a lot of heat here and I have to make some decisions.
<Killer> Who speak Polish ?
<mparillo> !PL
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<juboxi> How can I make my terminal windows to stick across reboots?
<juboxi> I like to keep 4 x terminal in the larger display and I need to open them and adjust them one-by-one
<lordievader> jubo2: You can save a specific session that kde needs to reload upon login.
<jubo2> lordievader: instructions to do so plox
<lordievader> jubo2: Under plasma5, no idea. Under plasma4: system settings -> Startup and Shutdown -> Session Management -> On Login -> Restore manually saved session, hit apply. Then open the kmenu go to the Leave tab and save your session.
<jubo2> lordievader: thank you
<jubo2> I was able to follow your instructions to the end
<faLUCE> Hello, I created a key with ssh-keygen on localhost1 and put it into the remote host throug ssh-copy-id. I can login to remote host without password. Now: can I use on localhost2 the SAME key generated on localhost1, by putting the file(s) on it?
<yossarianuk> Shashlik sounds like fun
<yossarianuk> https://plus.google.com/115040331792171308990/posts/DU2esBYW3Qe
<yossarianuk> whoever I was gibbering about regarding Nvidia yesterday - looks like Nvidia are changing the way the kernel module is built (first step to wayland)
<yossarianuk> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NVIDIA-New-Build-System
<yossarianuk> progress ! (maybe)
<alesan> hello
<alesan> any idea how to remove the nolisten tcp flag from X?
<alesan> I cannot even find the kdmrc anymore
<TJ-> alesan: "/etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc" ?
<alesan> TJ-, do you think that will work?
<TJ-> alesan: I guess it depends on the DM; if it's lightdm "ps -efly" shows "/usr/bin/X -core :0 -seat seat0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch"
<alesan> I thought kubuntu used kdm
<TJ-> alesan: And that doesn't match what we see in xserverrc
<alesan> damn
<TJ-> alesan: Possibly; I'm using lighdm though. Do a grep for nolisten
<alesan> this is why I was not able to do certain things
<alesan> kdm is not there anymore
<alesan> why did kubuntu switch away from kdm?
<mparillo_> alesan: Background: http://aseigo.blogspot.com.es/2013/03/logging-into-plasma-workspaces-2.html
<mparillo_> Follow-up: http://blog.davidedmundson.co.uk/blog/display_managers_finale
<alesan> uff
<alesan> OK :(
<alesan> I am going to restart X bye
<Haudegen> Sorry for nagging again. One question: will we get a working plasma version for 15.04 within the next days? I get a lot of heat here and I have to make some decisions.
<ahoneybun> There is hard work on getting Plasma 5.3.2 to 15.04 (vivid)
<ahoneybun> Haudegen: ^
<Haudegen> ahoneybun: Is there an estimation?  Next week?  Next month?  I have to do something on my workstations, people are complaining.  A lot.  I hate putting pressure on voluntary workers, but I need at least an approximate outlook.  Without anything, I have to switch all my workstations to Debian/KDE over the weekend and that's not a lot of fun.  Thank you for your answer.
<regedit> why do my laptop speakers not work until i plug in earphones, after which both earphones and speakers work?
<regedit> tis annoying
<regedit> i dont want to have to carry around a severed earphone connector just to enable sound on my kubuntu
<s_20> regedit: here's a workaround use alsamixer to manipulate the volume manually
<regedit> s_20: i tried that one, it's not a volume issue it seems
<regedit> all volumes can be turned all the way up, still wont work until i plug in a 3.5mm
<regedit> it seems to be some sort of "initial initialization" issue, which the 3.5mm seems to successfully trigger
<s_20> i have no idea then :\
<BluesKaj> regedit,  which audio chip ?
<regedit> BluesKaj: how/where do i check?
<regedit> Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<BluesKaj> sudo lshw -C sound
<regedit> Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3977
<regedit> Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
<regedit> that was from lspci -k
<BluesKaj> right
<BluesKaj> regedit,  open alsamixer and make sure auto-mute is disabled , same for speaker and 'phones no MM in the ctlrl box
<regedit> BluesKaj: ahh that was indeed enabled. What is that option about?
<BluesKaj> regedit,  dunno , guess so you don't get blasted by deafult sounds when you first boot up after a new install...otherwise I have no idea
<regedit> i can only tell if this helps next time i reboot...
<s_20> regedit: oh
<regedit> BluesKaj: so if someone wants this option enabled the only way to "get out of" that state is indeed by plugging earphones in?
<s_20> i just realised, when you tried alsamixer, did you disable the mute option?
<s_20> that could be a way to test it right now
<s_20> just cranking up the volume doesn't do much if it's muted anyway
<regedit> well no it wasnt muted
<s_20> did you try to toggle it and nothing happened?
<regedit> auto-mute mode does not mean muting/unmuting, i think
<regedit> s_20: yup tried toggling all actual mute/unmute buttons i could find
<s_20> meaning 'm'?
<BluesKaj> regedit,  dunno, I don't much like the negative option, but it's common practice for reasons unknown
<regedit> s_20: what do you mean 'm'?
<s_20> in alsamixer
<s_20> because that's how you mute/unmute channels
<regedit> oh
<regedit> ahh interesting
<regedit> ok i'll have to play with that next boot, thanks s_20
<s_20> regedit: you can do that right away, changing the setting is real-time :)
<BluesKaj> regedit,  your audio should work now if all is unmuted
<regedit> yup but I'm still convinced that might only be because i plugged & unplugged my 3.5mm
<regedit> so in order for me to be fully psychologically convinced otherwise, i'll have to reboot :D
<s_20> well if you do that you should see the little MMs at the bottom of the channels see toggle if you plug/unplug the audio jack
<BluesKaj> regedit,  try something that plays audio, youtube or some tunes
<s_20> s/see//
<regedit> BluesKaj: yep its currently wirking, after i plugged/unplugged the 3.5mm
<regedit> ah yes i see the settings changing when i do that
<BluesKaj> rebooting is not necessary
<regedit> i know it isnt
<regedit> its just that - the issue i've been experiencing occurs upon startup, and doesnt happen anymore after i 3.5mm it
<regedit> so i hope to prove alsamixer is indeed in full control of this after next bootup
<regedit> when i can mess with the sounds even without the 3.5mm
<BluesKaj> only if you have the modprobe sound failure to load the intel driver , which does happen occasionly after upgrades
<regedit> maybe
<regedit> that's what i'm wishing to prove/disprove
<BluesKaj> regedit,  afer setting alsamixer you solidify with ' alsactl store ' in the terminal
<regedit> BluesKaj: cool that's good to know ok thanks
<regedit> BluesKaj: this means that will be the loaded state by next reboot?
<BluesKaj> usually,yes ...no gurantees tho
<BluesKaj> err guarantees that is
<regedit> ok :)
<BluesKaj> there are other issues that come in to play inclding pulseaudio settings etc
<BluesKaj> if you have pavucontrol installed
<BluesKaj> with intel audio pulseaudio isn't needed unless you stream and listen to different sources simultaneously
<regedit> i see
<courageux> Is plasma 5.3.2 avaliable for kubuntu 15.04?
<lordievader> courageux: Not yet.
<marcone_de> good evening. i have a problem i am trying to solve for days: despite vsync is on (i can see framerate capped at 60 fps) screen tearing occurs...
<cofo> hi
<cofo> anyone with great experience with kubuntu to make it fast. mine is super slow
<cofo> hi
<cofo> how can i see all my programs
<cofo> often isee disk sleep
<cofo> why?
<lordievader> Disk sleep, what do you mean with that?
<patrik_> Hi, can't get my wlan card working...it's a Broadcom Corporation BCM4360 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter [14e4:43a0] (rev 03)
<patrik_> It worked for a long time..12 months, and now it's not visibel anymore! Are there any known issues with bcmwl-kernel-sources?
<Doyle> Hi guys. I'm having issues with plasma dieing whenever I attach/detach external monitors.
<Doyle> 15.04. Is this a known issue?
<akasic> hi
<lordievader> o/
<akasic> Q·OR?
<lordievader> ?
<akasic> o/
 * lordievader doesn't follow
<akasic> cya
<kingjere> after install of kubuntu 15.04 baloo-file is using 95% +/- of my dual core. Any tips?
<Doyle> Is this really a support channel?
<Doyle> 15.04 - Display Configuration - 2x 24" monitors. Left one Vertical, Right one Horiz. When positioning the right one against the left one, its position snaps to  1200x360, which appears to be the center. I want it at about 1200x340, which isn't accessible bc of the snap.
<Doyle> How can I disable the snap? There should be a checkbox. Or the monitors should be positionable by px using the arrow keys.
<Doyle> It snaps all the way from 280 to 360...
<alexis_> Hello, my kubuntu 14.04.2 does not boot anymore. Is there something in the recent updates that can cause this ?
<alexis_> Hello, my kubuntu 14.04.2 does not boot anymore. Is there something in the recent updates that can cause this ?
<keithzg> alexis_: What are the exact symptoms?
<alexis_> The kubuntu logo appears shines for a second then is frozen. I don't have access to a terminal.
<alexis_> And it stays like this when it usually boots in seconds.
<alexis_> keithzg: I just got access to a shell using recovery mode. I am going to check for various anomalies.
<alexis_> keithzg: dkms was just upgraded, I am trying to reinstall graphics drivers, maybe it failed during an upgrade recently. I may not have noticed.
<keithzg> keithzg: That could definitely explain the symptoms, yeah
<alexis_> keithzg: in the logs, there are messages about graphic drivers being interrupted and started again several times today
<keithzg> alexis_: What graphics card are you using? I'm assuming for drivers since DKMS is involved you're using the binary blobs either from NVIDIA or AMD.
<alexis_> keithzg: graphic card is : AMD R9 270X and driver is : fglrx
<keithzg> alexis_: So did the reinstall appear to go fine?
<alexis_> nope it has not solved the problem
<keithzg> alexis_: Which fglrx package are you using?
<alexis_> keithzg : fglrx official, the one in the repositories, not fglrx-updates nor another
<keithzg> alexis_: I think at this point for 14.04, the fglrx and fglrx-updates packages are one and the same; at the very least they have the same version strings.
<alexis_> keithzg : sorry i did not know
<keithzg> alexis_: No worries, that definitely isn't true for all releases, and I had to double-check a moment ago to make sure my recollection was accurate here :)
<keithzg> alexis_: I haven't had issues with my main AMD GPU'd machine at home, but it's still on the fglrx(-updates) 2:13.350.1-0ubuntu2 package, presumably you also upgraded to 2:15.200-0ubuntu0.3 ?
<alexis_> keithzg: how can i check the version from a terminal ?
<keithzg> alexis_: apt-cache policy fglrx
<keithzg> That should show you which versions are available, and show which is actually installed (and from which repo)
<alexis_> keithzg: it is indeed the 2:15.200-0ubuntu0.3
<alexis_> keithzg: I removed-purged fglrx, I am installing it againt, just to see.
<keithzg> alexis_: Fingers crossed, then. If not, you said can see problems shown in your logfiles? Could you put one up on a paste site? (the "pastebinit" terminal utility can help with that)
<keithzg> A logfile might make it a bit easier to figure out quite what's going wrong...frankly I've luckily avoided any such dire issues with AMD cards at least so far! (NVIDIA was another issue, heh)
<keithzg> But if a purge and reinstall works, well, then that's good enough :)
<alexis_> keithzg: it's not enough apparently lol
<keithzg> alexis_: heh, alas
<alexis_> keithzg: the curious thing is that when I got to a shell, dkms needed an update
<Doyle> In 15.04, sound works in Firefox but not chrome. Why would that be?
<keithzg> Doyle: Perhaps they're using different audio outputs, check the sound settings in System Settings and see if any of the categories are set odd. Although I've frankly had a few bits of weirdness with sound in 15.04 in general (ex. if I don't have my earbuds plugged in before booting sound never redirects to them after I plug them in).
<Finetundra> how would one port a windows cursor pack to kubuntu?
<Doyle> Everything looks fine keithzg.
<Doyle> Maybe that there's just no html5 sound in chrome...
<keithzg> alexis_: Hmm. And apt-cache policy on dkms presumably shows version 2.2.0.3-1.1ubuntu5.14.04.1 installed?
<alexis_> keithzg: yes exactly
<keithzg> Finetundra: My first thought would be to download a mouse theme from http://kde-look.org/?xcontentmode=36 and see how those are structured.
<keithzg> Doyle: Hmm, there's definitely HTML5 sound for me on my 15.04 laptop using Chrome personally. I don't have it with me at the moment to check our respective setups against eachother though, sadly.
<keithzg> alexis_: So, time to peruse some log files, perhaps?
<alexis_> keithzg: I have been looking for something in them, not found anything yet
<Finetundra> cool, willl do
<keithzg> Finetundra: Oh, also ran across this: http://kde-look.org/kb/How+to+create+a+cursor+theme/?kbid=477&PHPSESSID=cae
<keithzg> Finetundra: As usual the Arch wiki has some more detailed technical info that's pertinent: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Cursor_themes . Best of luck!
<Finetundra> thanks
<keithzg> np
<keithzg> alexis_: Do you game much? If you don't actually need optimal 3D performance, you could always just use the opensource drivers instead (much less buggy).
<alexis_> keithzg: I game and use CAD/Sim softwares. I found an error with xorg, which couldn't find /etc/X11/X
<Finetundra> hmm, keithzg, do you know how I would create a cursor theme pack? not just a cursor
<keithzg> Finetundra: Basically, that how-to short guide would be for each image in the pack, and then if you download a full theme you should get an idea of how the packs are structured and be able to just replicate (or replace, piece by piece) it. I believe so, at least!
<keithzg> alexis_: Hmm, drat.
<keithzg> alexis_: Oh, hmm, maybe fglrx is failing to create its default X config
<keithzg> alexis_: Or does /etc/X11/X indeed not actually exist?
<alexis_> keithzg: it does not exist, startx doesn't work
<keithzg> alexis_: Huh, that seems serious. Try reconfiguring the xserver-xorg package?
<alexis_> keithzg: it worked like a charm, thank you very much for your help
<keithzg> alexis_: Oho! I wonder what caused that to mess up, huh. Good to hear it's working now though :)
<Finetundra> well, I'm stumped
<alexis_> keithzg: now, my login always brings me back to the login interface !!!
<keithzg> alexis_: Hrmmm. What's your free space looking like?
<keithzg> alexis_: I've had that issue before when I wasn't paying attention and ran out of disk space on my home partition.
<alexis_> what command could i use ?
<keithzg> df -h
<keithzg> "df" is the "disk free" command, showing how much space is free on each 'disk', and the "-h" flag tells it to print easily human-readable formats.
<alexis_> keithzg: I have 171Go available, so I guess I should have a look at kubuntu-desktop etc
<keithzg> alexis_: Hmm, yeah, maybe other packages in your update failed somehow in their installs too.
<alexis_> keithzg: Do you know of a way to reconfigure them all ?
<keithzg> alexis_: Well, if it's that a bunch failed to properly configure, good ol' "sudo dpkg --configure -a" could do the trick.
<keithzg> alexis_: If that doesn't solve things, then the Hail Mary is "sudo dpkg-reconfigure --all"
<keithzg> That might take a LOOOOOOONG time, heh.
<alexis_> keithzg: that's what I was thinking of :d
<keithzg> alexis_: Yeah I had to do that before myself once, after I'd done a huge update and it turned out one of the sticks of RAM I had in was bad.
<alexis_> keithzg: ah, interesting : initramfs-tools is broken or not fully installed
<keithzg> alexis_: Oho, that'd definitely explain dkms failing
<alexis_> keithzg: if I log as a guest, it loads kde properly, but my session does not work
<keithzg> alexis_: Hmm. Try renaming the .kde folder?
<alexis_> keithzg: no change
<keithzg> alexis_: Hmm, so it's clearly something else. Hmmmmm. is there anything in your .xsession-errors file?
<alexis_> keithzg: init: Disconnected from notified D-Bus Bus
<alexis_> keithzg: init: startkde main process (2919) killed by TERM signal
<keithzg> alexis_: Hmm. Could you put up /var/log/Xorg.0.log and ~/.xsession-errors on a paste site?
<alexis_> keithzg: paste.ubuntu.com/11885197
<alexis_> keithzg: paste.ubuntu.com/11885214
<keithzg> alexis_: Hmm. Yeah, I dunno. Nothing obvious jumps out at me there :(
<alexis_> keithzg: thanks for your help
<keithzg> alexis_: Oh, actually, can you check /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log ?
<ahoneybun> lightdm?
<keithzg> ahoneybun: Yeah, alexis_ is running 14.04 still so presumably still on lightdm
<ahoneybun> oh right
<alexis_> keithzg: good idea, looking at it now
<keithzg> alexis_: Since it's only your user, you might also take a gander at /var/log/auth.log
<keithzg> Maybe there's just some permissions wonkiness somehow going on.
<alexis_> keithzg: paste.ubuntu.com/11885264 the dbus error can be seen around 848
<keithzg> alexis_: What's the ownership look like on your ~/.Xauthority file?
<alexis_> keithzg: root root
<keithzg> run "sudo chown alexis:alexis .Xauthority" and see if that fixes anything.
<alexis_> keithzg: it worked, thank you very much, it would have taken me ages to figure that out by myself
<alexis_> keithzg: I don't know what caused all of this, it must have started with a failed update
<alexis_> keithzg: games & CAD softwares are working properly
<alexis_> keithzg: thank you again
<keithzg> alexis_: No problem! Yeah, it must have all cascaded somehow from the failed update, sometimes things fail like that. Chaos Theory at work ;)
<alexis_> keithzg: yeah murphy's law and all that stuff combined :)
#kubuntu 2015-07-16
<Finetundra> anyone have success with the att streaming feature with any browser?
<wolferz> Anyone active on this channel?
<wolferz> Would anyone have a minute to help me figure out why my system is using 4.5GB of memory simply from booting and sitting at the desktop in Kubuntu 15.04?
<Finetundra> what's up?
<wolferz> idk, my system is seriously hogging memory for no apparent reason, and did not before the upgrade.
<Finetundra> how many widgets do you have? Also, have you checked top/htop?
<wolferz> I have the systray widget, the kde launcher widget, the panel, and the desktop widget, I think that is it. How do I check top/htop?
<Finetundra> open the terminal and type top
<Finetundra> there you can find a list of proceses although i like htop better
<wolferz> top: https://paste.kde.org/pwm0ppftq
<Finetundra> well, I'm not seeing anything that's using too much RAM alone
<Finetundra> are you still reading high usage levels?
<wolferz> https://paste.kde.org/pgi9ka7v4
<wolferz> systray says a lot, I guess this says its all cache
<Finetundra> hmm
<M8ty> i had various performance issues when i installed Kubuntu 15.04  , the best thing to do is to not run install / widgets... Plasma 5.3 seems to not get on very well with widgets ...
<Finetundra> yeah, that may be it. I'm still on 14.04 with plasma 4
<Finetundra> I haven't touched plasma 5 yet
<wolferz> ok, thanks guys
<M8ty> am running plasma 5.3 without widgets, no issues at all
<Finetundra> speaking of, is 5 any good?
<M8ty> pretty snappy and reliable so far.. there is the occasional hang, crash etc
<Finetundra> sounds like it still needs work
<Finetundra> guess I'll stick with 4 for now
<M8ty> Plasma 5 on VM though is a whole ball game... just gave up testing it carshed that much
<Finetundra> yikes
<wolferz> Other than it telling me I've no memory left, it does everything without hesitation.... I haven't gotten the notification sounds to work after changing them though, still the default, and I can't right click on system load viewer widget and pull up the system monitor anymore
<Finetundra> yeah, well, I've gotten plasma 4 working ok so I'll stay here for now. Or just use the plasma 5 lxqt theme and some magic
<M8ty> sounds like a good idea.
<Finetundra> anyway, anyone know how I make a proper keyboard shortcut for a terminal?
<Finetundra> and how would one change the lock screen wallpaper?
<wolferz> you mean the sign in screen?
<wolferz> sddm?
<M8ty> i think he's talking about sddm
<M8ty> system settings>Startup and Sutdown>login Screen (SDDM)
<M8ty> there you may change the login background
<wolferz> Directory for the splash screen: /usr/share/plasma/look-and-feel/org.kde.breeze.desktop/contents/splash/images/
<wolferz> Directory for sddm screen: /usr/share/sddm/themes/breeze/components/artwork/
<wolferz> Make sure you chmod o+r the file you put in that directory
<wolferz> MSty, I don't know if it is just my system, or an issue with 15.04, but changing the background there does nothing. I had to do it the manual way.
<wolferz> speaking of the manual way... My system also will not allow me to change my notification sounds, and I cannot find the config file in google. Anyone know where it is to manually change it?
<mohamad> Hi people. I install the new Kubuntu 15.04 in my PC and now the KDE (just KDE, e20 works fine) is stop work sometimes.
<M8ty> wolferx_ did you log off and log back on when you changed the background?
<Finetundra> hey guys, how can I set the terminal,, konsole or other, to launch with key combo ctrl+alt+t?
<michael___> zoot365
<michael___> Anybody home?
<patrik_> Morning,
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Guest18878> Im in the process of installing KDE and am a live user right now. `sudo fdisk -l` gives no output. I need to copy files
<yossarianuk> is the PPA going to be updated for plasma 5.3.2 / frameworks 5.12 ?
<lordievader> The backports? Eventually, when the packages have gotten round to it.
<lordievader> Never mind, see #kubuntu-backports.
<lordievader> Err #kubuntu-devel
<Kiranos_> anyone using Gigolo with kde to connect to remote server shares?
<Kiranos_> the layout of the software is very weird and doesnt work in 15.04 of kubuntu, but works in official ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jsl1> after installing kubuntu 15.04, i've got this issue: http://www.legendiary.at/2015/04/03/logitech-k800-wireless-not-working-on-dm-crypt-passphrase/
<jsl1> but it seems dracut isn't the correct solution for kubuntu, anyone had the issue about logitech hw not working in dm-crypt?
<lordievader> jsl1: I guess the driver ain't in your initramfs.
<jsl1> yap, sounds rigth, but I have no idea as to how i'd include it :|
<jsl1> in previous versions, this just worked
<lordievader> jsl1: Find what module you need and add it to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<jsl1> thank you :D
<lordievader> After doing that don't forget to update your initramfs.
<ikonia> win 1
<ikonia> oops, sorry
<jsl1> lordievader: lsmod tells me I've loaded these modules for hid: "hid_multitouch,usbhid,hid_logitech_dj,hid_logitech_hidpp" - is there any way I could figure out which one I need, or should I just include them all?
<lordievader> Probably wouldn't hurt to include them all.
<jsl1> haha
<frederick> hi
<lordievader> o/
<frederick> I need to make a technical question of kde
<frederick> I have installed Kubuntu 15.04 on a acer aspire s3, 4GB of RAM, processor 4 cores and 2GB of RAM consume kubuntu only with the Firefox browser is normaleso abirto? consuming much RAM?
<lordievader> Firefox is a memory hog. How much does what program consume?
<frederick> yes firefox is a memory hog, but chrome is very ver very bad also
<frederick> i can see my monitor and the apps is
<frederick> plasmaShell = 265 mb | Kde5 = 131 mb | mysqld = 123 mb | firefox = 195 mb
<frederick> but the mysqld is a server of index baloo
<lordievader> Hmm, it seems I have forgotten what is sane.
<lordievader> ahoneybun: You around? Could you give us your insight about ^
<ahoneybun> PlamsaShell = 330 mb | chromium = 1200 gb or so | mysqld = 110 mb |
<ahoneybun> somehting like that for me
<lordievader> I think chromium should be 1200 Mb?
<lordievader> 1Tb of memory would be a bit much.
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> lol
<lordievader> ;)
<lordievader> frederick: Anyhow seems like it is sane. Probably much of that reported memory usage is cache.
<frederick> mm ok, the cache is consumig this memory, but came out Ubuntu  precisely by excess consumption of ram, I thought it would consume less kde
<lordievader> Caching ain't bad, it is memory used to increase the speed of disk access. But it is memory that can be freeed at a moments notice.
<frederick> ok then i wait to kde caching and i can see a reduce of memory, excuseme my english is very bad jajaj i a chrome
<lordievader> frederick: http://mugurel.sumanariu.ro/linux/the-difference-among-virt-res-and-shr-in-top-output/
<frederick> very thanks,
<vbgunz> aplay sounds horrible, any idea why?
<vbgunz> I'm just calling aplay <file> on any file and they all sound horrible, what's up?
<lordievader> What kind of file?
<vbgunz> both a flac and an mp3
<vbgunz> I just settled on using cvlc, glad I had it installed, just need a quick way to make a beep using a shortcut
<lordievader> I thought aplay only works with wav files.
<vbgunz> maybe, I just needed a quick way to play a file from command line, I thought aplay could play either
<lordievader> From the man page: File type (voc, wav, raw or au).  If this parameter is omitted the WAVE format is used.
<lordievader> Ie, -t needs to be specified if anthing other than wav is played.
<vbgunz> thanks lordievader, I'm glad it's not broken
<valorie> hi folks, I have a broken install of wily, and I think a still-working install of unity wily
<valorie> I can get to the recovery menu
<valorie> is there any way from here I can either fix my kubuntu or at least log into unity?
<Unit193> Depends on how it is broken.
<valorie> I got a new little laptop and my son set it up for me but was unable to boot into kubuntu
<valorie> so last night I tried apt-get install-f
<valorie> and there is something in telepathy that could not be overcome, even with force-overwrite
<valorie> layers of dependencies
<valorie> so I uninstalled telepathy, which seems to have uninstalled most of kubuntu
<valorie> including kubuntu-desktop, breeze, etc.
<valorie> attempts to fix that are stymied; since there are broken packages it won't allow me to even install pastebinit
<valorie> so I'm looking for some way to just get back to unity
<genii> Maybe wget / dpkg -i pastebinit
<Unit193> apt-get download pastebinit  for the lazy.
<valorie> if I could get back to unity I presume I can install anything I want
<Unit193> Why?  That's just the DE, unless you dual-boot.
<valorie> but in the broken kubuntu, I can't install anything
<valorie> dpkg and apt-get refuse
<genii> If dpkg/apt-get fail there, will fail in unity also, since same backend
<valorie> ok
<valorie> I guess I'm looking at a reinstall
<valorie> :(
<genii> Getting pastebinit manually installed and seeing some output might help
<valorie> sure
<ahoneybun> 15.10 is running well here so far
<valorie> ahoneybun: son couldn't find a bootable ISO, so he used unity
<valorie> and the kubuntu install failed
<ahoneybun> very weird
<ahoneybun> I upgraded from 15.04
<ahoneybun> valorie: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Artwork
<genii> valorie: In the end, probably faster to reinstall than dissect. Although I'm curious now what it's up to
<valorie> I love it, ahoneybun
<valorie> I think there was a packaging problem with telepathy
<valorie> but I don't know why that should have brought down my system
<Unit193> genii: More fun to figure it out. :P
<genii> Unit193: My main problem right now is that I was awake at 4:30am and it's also payday/bills day right after work :)
<valorie> any, from recovery I can get to root shell, so I'm willing to try
<valorie> genii: you nut, go to bed!
<genii> valorie: Maybe tomorrow then if system is still in the same state
 * genii wanders off
<ahoneybun> valorie: still can get to tty?
<valorie> sometimes
<ahoneybun> oh boy
<ahoneybun> so apt-get is broke?
<valorie> it's not that it's broken, it's that there is a file conflict that seemingly can't be resolved
<valorie> or rather, numerous ones
<valorie> see the backlog in #kubuntu-devel
<ahoneybun> from today?
<valorie> if I could install pastebinit it would help
<valorie> last night
<valorie> I wonder if I could download the deb and put it on a USB or something
<camper> hi
<ahoneybun> so you removed telepathy valorie?
<valorie> yes, and that's what broke it
<valorie> seemingly irretrievably
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> so Unity wouldn't boot?
<ahoneybun> do you have LightDM at all?
<valorie> I don't know because it just always boots into kubuntu which is just a dark screen
<valorie> and usually no access to terminal
<valorie> no, just sddm
<ahoneybun> so you installed the kubuntu-meta package ontop of a standard Ubuntu installation
<valorie> son did, yes
<ahoneybun> valorie: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/wily/alpha-1/ ?
<valorie> I don't know if he tried that
<ahoneybun> if wily works decent so far with dealing Nvidia+intel Prime crap I have high hopes for a simpler Intel setup :)
<valorie> I guess I'll download that and write it to a thumbdrive and see if it boots up
<valorie> can
<valorie> 't be worse than what I have now
<valorie> ! on like the 40th restart, it seems to be working normally, which ..... can't quite believe, so I'm doing updates
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> woah, I now see what people mean about the update thing being annoying
<valorie> ubottu: gosh you are sweet
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> and now seemingly doing a full-upgrade
<valorie> can't actually quite believe it
<valorie> torrenting the alpha anyway, just in case
<bprompt> !bot | valorie
<ubottu> valorie: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<bprompt> what the?
#kubuntu 2015-07-17
<Kali_Yuga> whats the terminal based text editor again??
<valorie> wow, slow day in #kubuntu
<ahoneybun> yep
<valorie> out for some hours, now I need to restart the new computer (need to name it!)
<valorie> scary
<ahoneybun> scary that it is slow in here?
<Kali_Yuga> I have a nice Idea to those Neon-colours you have in KDE they have to change like a rainbow that would be freakin nice :D
<valorie> ahoneybun: usually I come back to loads to read
<valorie> also strange -- if I ask (apt-cache policy) about kubuntu-desktop, it's not installed
<valorie> but everything seems to work as usual
<valorie> so bizarre, but I guess I can't complain!
<TNVolFan> Hey, how would I go about copying an entire conversation in http://www.pinger.com/tfw  ...  It looks like the messages are housed in an adobe flash container.  I remember doing it a few months back, but for the life of me I can't remember how to do it
<TNVolFan> I tried using the developer options in firefox to isolate the iframe housing the adobe flash object but no dice.  It is an online SMS texting application.
<jordan4ibanez> So I have nvidia 346.59, whenever I fullscreen a window it turns black
<jordan4ibanez> Any workarounds for this?
<jordan4ibanez> Please, anyone, this is a very prominent issue right now, this operating system is unusable for me
<TNVolFan> valorie, any ideas on that
<jordan4ibanez> trying a downgrade to 340.76, if I don't come back, it's all better, on a gtx650 1gb  just in case
<valorie> pff
<valorie> TNVolFan: ewww, flash
<valorie> are you sure pinger doesn't build in a way to do that?
<jordan4ibanez> Welp that didn't work at all
<jordan4ibanez> But I did install the microcode driver, which is nice
<jordan4ibanez> Now it's time to try the open source driver
<jordan4ibanez> The microcode driver seems to have boosted my performance significantly, very nice
<jordan4ibanez> And brb..possibly
<jordan4ibanez> Uhh
<jordan4ibanez> It got better? I think http://i.imgur.com/KtURzNW.png
<jordan4ibanez> That's with nouveau
<ovidiu-florin> I'm so sick of all this Nvidia c**p
<ovidiu-florin> I do apologise to our users on behalf of Kubuntu for this, but it's mostly out of our hands. We do our best
<ovidiu-florin> with what we can/have
<valorie> indeed
<valorie> drivers have always been a problem in linux
<valorie> damn companies that don't believe in free software
<jordan4ibanez> I fixed it :D
<jordan4ibanez> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=UBsVi4qs
<jordan4ibanez> 346.59 working a okay
<jordan4ibanez> bye now
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<guggenheim9000> is it possible to export tasks from kontact / korganizer?
<bshah> !info plasma4-mediacenter
<ubottu> Package plasma4-mediacenter does not exist in vivid
<bshah> !info plasma-mediacenter
<ubottu> Package plasma-mediacenter does not exist in vivid
<bshah> whatever ubottu
<satty> bluetooth is not working
<satty> how to enable bluetooth in kubuntu 15.04
<patrik> Hi, I need help with my wlan card BCM4360 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter [14e4:43a0] (rev 03)
<BluesKaj> pa ok , what's the issue?
<BluesKaj> patrik,^
<patrik> Hi, the card is not detected anymore.
<patrik> installing bcmwl-kernel-source fails with: DKMS: install completed.
<patrik> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'wl': Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<patrik> my kernel: 3.13.0-55-generic #94-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 18 00:27:10 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<patrik> The issue came the first time when upgrading from  3.13.0-55-generic to  3.13.0-57-generic
<BluesKaj> have you run sudo modprobe braodcom-sta-common
<patrik> no
<BluesKaj> err broadcom
<patrik> braodcom-sta-common is not installed
<BluesKaj> so you're using the source code withy dkms version
<patrik> I guess so
<BluesKaj> i misspelled broadcom in my origianl post
<patrik> apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source worked so far!
<BluesKaj> try the common
<patrik> apt-get install broadcom-sta-common, but no wlan interface
<BluesKaj> patrik, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid
<patrik> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.
<BluesKaj> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<jubo2> I need to set a redirect.. currently http://develop.consumerium.org makes you wait for 3 seconds with nearly no useful info and then forwards you to http://develop.consumerium.org/wiki/ ... what is the best type of redirect I should use?
<jubo2> I mean I can set it in HTML and at my registrar
<jubo2> and there are many types of redirects available from my registrar
<jubo2> so I'm wondering which is best to use
<genii> Permanently moved
<jubo2> so I could do it in HTML, apache or at the registrars
<genii> jubo2: With Apache: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_alias.html#redirectpermanent
<jubo2> genii: tnx
<jubo2> genii: and I put that in the VirtualHost declaration, right?
<jubo2> genii: can it be affecting that it don't work that #1 I have Apache2.4 or that #2 I have mod_rewrite enabled ?
<patrik> BluesKaj, I think you don't get the point...
<BluesKaj> ok patrik , what is your point ?
<patrik> The card is not supported by the module/kernel - there's no interface present which I could configure
<abhi> please help? having problems in kubuntu 15.04 fresh install
<abhi> anyone?
<PrimeCl0ver> Ask your question.
<abhi> My taskbar has gone hidden and right-click, left click, etc aren't working...
<abhi> hidden -> disappeared
<abhi> mouse cursor is visible and moving fine... no right-click...
<PrimeCl0ver> Right click on your desktop -> + Add Panel ->
<abhi> yeah... but right-click doesn't bring up the menu... :\
<PrimeCl0ver> So when you right click on the naked desktop nothing happens?
<abhi> yeah... nothing...
<PrimeCl0ver> So you say this is a fresh install? What was the last thing you did before noticing this?
<abhi> fresh install, install required apps, upgrade stock apps, reboot...
<PrimeCl0ver> On reboot you realized that your taskbar had dissapeared?
<abhi> yeah...
<abhi> actually, no...
<abhi> on reboot, when i logged in, i was welcomed by black screen...
<PrimeCl0ver> on the top left of your screen do you have a square with three lines in it?
<abhi> i googled, a solution was to delete some files in ~/.cache/
<PrimeCl0ver> yeah, that was my next suggestion. Just delete it all and start fresh
<abhi> i moved them to ~/.cache/cache.old/
<abhi> then reboot made taskbar disappear
<PrimeCl0ver> ok
<PrimeCl0ver> so top left corner you have that squar?
<PrimeCl0ver> square
<abhi> yeah...
<abhi> but click doesn't respond
<abhi> it's like the gui has hung up...
<PrimeCl0ver> yeah try rebooting again
<abhi> did quite a lot of times
<PrimeCl0ver> do this
<abhi> i had installed it yesterday... nearly 26 hours ago...
<PrimeCl0ver> mv ~/.kde4 ~/.kde4.old
<PrimeCl0ver> restart
<PrimeCl0ver> login and see if that set your desktop back to default
<abhi> ok, lemme try...
<abhi> be back in some time...
<PrimeCl0ver> k, good luck
<abhi> hey, PrimeCl0ver
<abhi> there?
<abhi> it didn't work...
<abhi> there wasn't any .kde4 but there was .kde
<abhi> i did the same with it... didn't work...
<BluesKaj> patrik,, sudo systemctl enable network-manager
<abhi> BluesKaj: are you suggesting something to me?
<BluesKaj> abhi, not the above command , but you try dropping to a VT/TTY and updaing and upgrading and making sure plasma-desktop is installed
<BluesKaj> could try
<abhi> BluesKaj: i had configured kdewallet and it used to prompt everytime before connecting my wireless network...
<abhi> the prompt isn't appearing since the taskbar has disappeared...
<abhi> no wallet auth => no wireless connection => no update...
<abhi> i need to go now, please PM me if someone has some solution... i'll check back later... thanks in advance...
<akasic> hi all, in utube, when i am in a video and click to another, it just stays in the same page, however, it opens the sound of the cliked video, any help? thnx
<ubernoob> this isnt sarcasm sadly.. how do i change my desktop background in 15.04 :(
<bprompt> akasic:    sounds like the "click" opened the clicked video on a "background" tab or window
<akasic> right click ubernoob
<akasic> let me see bprompt
<akasic> no it doesnt open it in a tab either a new window
<bprompt> anyhow, on most browser a ctrl-click does that, opens in a background tab/window
<akasic> it just plays the sound over the video
<akasic> ''hi all, in utube, when i am in a video and click to another''
<bprompt> akasic:    are you getting both sounds, the video you had and the one you clcked on?
<akasic> the video still opened, and the sound over
<akasic> two sounds
<bprompt> and playing?
<bprompt> right
<akasic> only the one i want to left behind
<bprompt> that sounds like the other is also playing, just in a background tab/window
<bprompt> so, you'd really have both playing at the same time, just that the active window/tab didn't change
<akasic> look, i can use it normally, but in a couple or three videos, it starts
<ubernoob> akasic: tried that, nothing says anything about the background -_-
<akasic> is not a desktop settings in there ubernoob
<ubernoob> ok its in folder settings.. odd, but found it lol. now if i can just figure out how to change the kickoff launcher..
<akasic> is not a key shortcut config issue, i think its a flash one
<akasic> what folder manager are u using?
<akasic> are u using kde
<ubernoob> yes kubuntu
<akasic> then try in system settings
<akasic> are u using dolphin? because through that u cant cnage the background
<akasic> type screen in kickoff and configuration
<ubernoob> oh i found the background change thing, it was in right click, but under folder settings
<akasic> what u want to change of the kickoff exactly
<ubernoob> the icon
<akasic> right click it
<akasic> no sorry, im wrong
<akasic> u must drop a kick off plasmoid in the desktop
<akasic> and then right click
<akasic> then, put it in ur bar
<akasic> well, i seems hat the default one it doesnt have that option
<ubernoob> actually having quite a bit of difficulty lol
<ubernoob> back sorry. but yeah, i cannot figure out how to change the application launcher icon xD
<dustan> hi
<dustan> I'm unable to connect to a wireless network. it's supposed to be wpa2 security, but the network manager only ever gets as far as setting network address
<valorie> hi folks, dunno if anyone is around, but this is my latest "new computer" situation: https://goo.gl/Fyqg3F
<valorie> in spite of all the errors, things seem to work; in other words, filelight was installed, etc.
<ahoneybun> yay valorie
<valorie> would be nice to have no errors, though
<ahoneybun> valorie: there is a command for --configure
<ahoneybun> an option from dpkg
<valorie> it's weird to have those things working while I get those errors that they are all unconfigured
<valorie> there is --force
<valorie> but that sounds scary
<valorie> unless someone who knows way more than me is saying OK
<valorie> this will be my main computer for two weeks and I don't want to screw it up!
<ahoneybun> valorie: http://askubuntu.com/questions/163200/e-dpkg-was-interrupted-run-sudo-dpkg-configure-a
<ahoneybun> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<valorie> ahoneybun: I did that
<ahoneybun> oh
<valorie> scroll to the end
<ahoneybun> got ya
<ahoneybun> well all the errors are from not being configured
<ahoneybun> and they are not configure because of dependency problems
<valorie> right
<valorie> I'll let Scarlett mess with it in Spain
<ahoneybun> it looks like the core problem is that breeze-cursor-theme is not configured
<ahoneybun> so if that gets configured
<valorie> because if it is caused by packaging errors, and I think it is, she'll be able to fix that at the source
<valorie> well, i could try just configuring that I suppose
<valorie> but this was a damn new install
<ahoneybun> prehaps "sudo dpkg --configure breeze-cursor-theme" ?
<valorie> I think that can't hurt
<ahoneybun> valorie: I'll bring 2 usbs with 15.04 and 14.10 if need be
<valorie> https://goo.gl/Niuq9u
<ahoneybun> I think we are getting down to it
<ahoneybun> of course that was in the other paste too
<ahoneybun> I'll give you that .theme file over drive
<valorie> anyway, that seems to me to be a packaging problem
<ahoneybun> it does
<valorie> anyway, I need to fix dinner etc.
<ahoneybun> oh I just got the file up
<valorie> my time for fix00ring the lil laptop is done for now.....
<valorie> too much other stuff to do
<ahoneybun> valorie: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6zAAODZFwQ2UHFtaVpnT0pObzA/view?usp=sharing
<ahoneybun> for later if you have time
<valorie> but what do I do with that, ahoneybun?
<ahoneybun> or want to
<ahoneybun> sudo cp -r it into /etc/X11/cursors
<valorie> I'm downloading it
<ahoneybun>  /etc/X11/cursors/breeze_cursors.theme doesn't exist
<valorie> ok, so just navigate to ~/Downloads and then cp?
<valorie> I can do that
<valorie> but later
<valorie> thank you
<ahoneybun> then run "sudo dpkg --configure breeze-cursor-theme" again and see the result valorie, I'll let you go
<ahoneybun> lol
<valorie> cool
#kubuntu 2015-07-18
<ahoneybun> damn I can't mount anything on my media card reader...
<ahoneybun> got it
<aaron1234> Help! When booting after the splash im stuck at a black background with mouse cursor and nothing else
<aaron1234> Tried deleting my users kde folder
<ahoneybun> aaron1234: ctrl + alt + f2
<ahoneybun> and type sudo killall Xorg
<aaron1234> Whats weird is if i su to root and startx a default session comes up fine
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> are you are 15.04 or 15.10?
<aaron1234> K let me try that
<aaron1234> Haha i forget how can i check
<aaron1234> Oh 15.04
<ahoneybun> ok
<aaron1234> Interesting when i do the killall
<aaron1234> It brings me to the kde gui login
<aaron1234> But if i login im back to black background
<ahoneybun> that is very odd
<ahoneybun> using startx gets you back to a desktop?
<aaron1234> Yeah i always manage to screw stuff up
<aaron1234> Only as root
<aaron1234> If i do it as my user its the same black
<ahoneybun> yea startx might have permissons for only root
<aaron1234> Its probably related to my video card
<aaron1234> Nvidia quadro k4000 and the ubuntu drivers wont work i have to use sgfxi
<ahoneybun> what card
<aaron1234> After the last update it wouldnt boot until i set the gfxmode to "keep" in grub config
<ahoneybun> high end graphics card there
<aaron1234> Was giving me a "invalid video mode text"
<aaron1234> Yeah
<aaron1234> Nightmare with linux :(
<ahoneybun> there are a few problems drivers related being worked on
<ahoneybun> best to stick with free nvidia driver perhaps
<ahoneybun> I have the nvidia prime setup (intel+nvidia) and it was a pain in the beginning
<aaron1234> It doesnt work at all
<aaron1234> I spent sooo many hours trying to get it to work any other way but the proprietary driver jnstalled with sgfxi has been rhe only to work
<valorie> but once you startx with root, doesn't that mean your user *cannot* use it anymore?
<valorie> in other words, using root privs wrecked it
<valorie> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<aaron1234> Really?
<valorie> one can use chmod to fix, but startx is pretty deep in the stack
<valorie> aaron1234: we get people here who have done that, all the time
<valorie> unfortunately
<aaron1234> What do i need to chmod to fix it
<valorie> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<valorie> good question
<valorie> dunno the answer though
<cano> Hola!
<cano> Hi
<cano> hello
<cano> Xd
<cano> XD
<Schokoriegel> Is there any way how to get the burning Windows effect in KDE? I'm really desperate I had them in Ubuntu 12.04 but they took them out in the 14.04 release :/ there not available in the repos anymore either
<valorie> burning windows?
<valorie> no clue what you're talking about?
<Schokoriegel> The burning Windows effect when minimizing Windows like in 12.04
<valorie> http://askubuntu.com/questions/833/how-can-i-make-my-windows-burn-when-i-close-them ?
<valorie> not something we've ever had in KDE or Kubuntu
<valorie> but of course you can use compiz if you prefer on kubuntu
<valorie> Schokoriegel: ^^^
<Schokoriegel> compiz-fusion-plugins-extra no I prefer Kwin
<valorie> sorry, no idea
<Schokoriegel> would be nice to have something like that on kwin
<Schokoriegel> wait I send you a youtube then you maybe know what i am talking about
<valorie> perhaps ask on kubuntuforum or so
<valorie> perhaps on KDE forums then, if you want a change in kwin
<Schokoriegel> ]like this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnbPe33ofr4
<Schokoriegel> I know it's compiz not Kwin
<Schokoriegel> but I like Kwin better
<Schokoriegel> do you now know what i am talking about
<Schokoriegel> ?
<valorie> I agree, kwin is the best
<Schokoriegel> did you see
<valorie> and I've never seen that on the list of effects available
<valorie> since, like .... ever
<valorie> but you can certainly request it
<Schokoriegel> looks nice doesn't it?
<Schokoriegel> would be so epic to have that in kwin
<Schokoriegel> in addition to all the other effects :O
<Schokoriegel> how can you request stuff?
<valorie> Schokoriegel: you can file a bug against kwin, and cite the video as a "wish"
<valorie> and no, I don't use many effects
<valorie> would never use that
<Schokoriegel> why?
<Schokoriegel> Kde is made to look eye catchy
<Schokoriegel> do you have a link or something?
<valorie> I'm fine with you having what you like!
<Schokoriegel> thx me to :D... I had those flame effects in ubuntu back and it would fit perfectly to KDE
<Finetundra> I agree
<valorie> Schokoriegel: sorry, I missed you asking for a link
<valorie> https://bugs.kde.org
<Schokoriegel> wow thanks and just say it is a wish?
<valorie> exactly
<valorie> what changes a wish into a feature is someone willing to make it happen
<Schokoriegel> Damn I never find the right topic in there? there is way to much
<valorie> kwin is the product
<valorie> effect is what you want
<Schokoriegel> should I just search kwin
<Schokoriegel> oh ok thx
<valorie> search for kwin effects and see what you find
<Schokoriegel> thx for all you help
<Schokoriegel> r
<valorie> good luck, Schokoriegel
<Schokoriegel> thx
<Schokoriegel> there is nothing under effects?
<Schokoriegel> but I think I can go from here
<Schokoriegel> I think I just put it under kwin
<Schokoriegel> Ok found effects
<valorie> cool
<Schokoriegel> is it there? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=350335
<ubottu> KDE bug 350335 in effects-various "It's a wish to extend KDE effects with burning Windows like the Addon for compiz-config manager " compiz-fusion-plugins-extra " to adapt and integrate this into the KDE Effects , It would fit perfectly into Kwin." [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mparillo> Hiyas. Do you know where Plasma5 stores its wallpapers?
<BluesKaj> mparillo,  I use a wallpaper from a regular file that contains pics that I chose to use as wallpapers
<BluesKaj> one can transfer pics to the default desktop wallpapers file
<mparillo> BluesKaj: TY, and I have done that. I was wondering the path / file name file type for the default breeze wallpaper.
<mparillo> Looks like /usr/share/wallpapers/Next/contents.
<BluesKaj> yeah it's differnt for me since I'm on debian atm
<naftilos76> Hi my bluetooth adapter is not working (not even recognized). Can you pls see the dmesg text here? https://gist.github.com/anonymous/7cc6e786fed5da423c4d
<naftilos76> I am using kubuntu 15.04
<BluesKaj> mparillo,  but  /usr/share/wallpapers/ is the same path here
<naftilos76> hcitool dev results is no devices being recon
<pauletin> Hi. I am using kubuntu 15.04, and the file chooser dialogs (for opening, saving as etc.) show no files at all. Is this a common problem?
<pauletin> for Kate, it doesn't work. But for Kile, it works.
<pauletin> so kde4 stuff is fine, but kf5 stuff is not
<soee_> BluesKaj: are you on Vivid maybe and an test it ^
<soee_> or lordievader maybe
<BluesKaj> soee_, no Vivid install here , just Wily and Debian Jessie now
<soee_> BluesKaj: ok :)
<pauletin> never mind. I figured it out. Replacing baloo4 with baloo-kf5 fixed it.
<naftilos76> Can anybody confirm if my bluetooth can be of any use in kubuntu 15.04 ? https://gist.github.com/anonymous/50304f1a9032640e9337
<naftilos76> Doing "hcitool dev" in a terminal shows no devices
<tmares98> good morning
<tmares98> could anyone help me with dual boot problems using windows 7 and kubuntu
<tmares98> i created the partitions and kubuntu seemed to have installed properly and also created a swap partition. yet when i restart the pc, it only boots to windows 7
<BluesKaj> tmares98,   open your live media with the kubuntu image on it , then choose run kubuntu , once you have a desktop open a terminal and do sudo grub-install /dev/sda/  assuming sda is the partition your windows install is using. Then run sudo update-grub and the windows OS should show up in grub list and you're done
<tmares98> ok so just to see if i understand correctly, i boot from cd and choose try ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> yes
<konversationtrye> BluesKaj: same poop different pile... just xchat was there when I started on redhat 5.2 and never changed
<konversationtrye> and I believe I leaned on gnome due to the smaller resource footprint....
<doug_> yep
<fknupp> hi
<fknupp> can anyone help me?
<fknupp> i want to install the open intel graphiks driver to kubuntu 15.04
<fknupp> i downloaded the  source code but i do not found wich compiler i need?
<watsug> Hi I have a problem, try to use the Ubuntu SDK. When it start I get this error; click-chroot-agent[4326]: Could not  register DBUS service. Why is this and what can I do about it?
<ahoneybun> watsug: does the SDK still start up?
<watsug> Yes
<watsug> It has some error messages in the log when trying to run a HTML5 app, even just the default  that is created with a new project.
<ahoneybun> watsug: I had that message put it as well. Not sure of the cause
<ahoneybun> I know it does not come up in Ubuntu though
<watsug> Ok, so maybe there's some file missing that is included with Unity.
<ahoneybun> maybe, we could be using something different in dbus for something KDE related
<watsug> This is the errors in the log when I try to run a new project, the app still start. http://pastebin.com/aJe3xXZj
<watsug> Guess I will install Ubuntu then.
<watsug> Thanks for the help ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> watsug: the message does not break anything from what I can tell
<ahoneybun> I've been using Kubuntu for development
<watsug> Hmm, guess no need to switch then :)
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> no real reason really
<ahoneybun> unless you like Unity or something
<ahoneybun> I've done development in Ubuntu GNOME and Xubuntu as well
<watsug> May I ask, have you gotten --inspect working like it is described in the "Meanings app guide"?
<watsug> No, I really like the way plasma 5 look :)
<ahoneybun> --inspect?
<watsug> If you launch it in terminal --inspector enables debugging server
<watsug> That can be connected to with a webkit browser
<watsug> $ ubuntu-html5-app-launcher --www=www --inspector
<watsug> as per this tutorial; https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/html-5/tutorials/meanings-app-html5-tutorial/
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> have not used it
<watsug> ok
<watsug> In this tutorial they also talk about a /js/app.js, "the app specific javascript file" But my app base instead has application.js, are they the same, maybe it was changed during developtment?
<thickyholden> quit
<jon___> hola
<jon___>  tengo un problema con la configuracion de colortes en firefox,alguna ayuda?
<mparillo_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
#kubuntu 2015-07-19
<Groggle> Does anyone know if KDE partition manager uses QT? I'm wondering why its fonts are so huge and ugly compared to the rest of my applications?
<Groggle> The wikipedia entry told me. Sorry for having asked.
<diego_> Hello, I have a bug that has already been reported.  The fix involves adding a PPA and updating plasma.  To my knowledge Plasma is already updated, so I'm a bit confused.  Would someone care to help me out?
<DDR> Hi all. Sometimes when I'm taking a screenshot, everything disappears except for my mouse and my desktop background.
<DDR> The mouse is still reactive in some capacity, mousing over invisible elements. Is there any way to reset things from the keyboard?
<DDR> I usually just use the reset button on my computer, but that's a bit of a sledgehammer solution.
<DrJ> xset dpms force off  <--trying to set a hot key for this to turn off my monitors whenever I want
<DrJ> it works, but only for a second
<DrJ> any ideas?
<DrJ> they go black and then come right back
<DrJ> to be clear: it works if I run the command via terminal
<DrJ> but not if I apply a hotkey
<ahoneybun> DrJ: make a script with the command and hook the script to the key
<ahoneybun> maybe.
<DrJ> will try
<DrJ> :(
<DrJ> didn't work
<DrJ> made the command: ./home/jeremy/monitor
<DrJ> and had xset dpms force off in the monitor file
<DrJ> it did the same thing, off for a couple seconds then back
<ahoneybun> not sure, have not mess with hotkeys in KDE
<ahoneybun> just Unity, but very little
<DrJ> okay
<DrJ> feel free to call me an idiot
<DrJ> I didn't hit apply after changing the command
<DrJ> it does work :)
<DrJ> thanks!
<ahoneybun> yay :)
<ahoneybun> I'm happy it worked DrJ
<DrJ> yea, me too
<DrJ> reason it is kind of important is the power button broke off my monitor
<DrJ> well, one of the two
<DrJ> only way for me to turn on/off my monitor the normal way is to use a flat head screw driver or something to complete the cicuit
<DrJ> this is way easier
<ahoneybun> oh boy
<Finetunrda_> hey folks, muon updater has been notifying that there are updates, but when I open it up it says there's no updates. what gives?
<snake-ssr> Hello
<kubuntu5> hi all, I just install kubuntu 15.04, and its really buggy under redeon driver, it's running just fine if i'm using fglrx. I didn't get this on 14.10.. is there something i need to know about this?
<kubuntu5> I prefer using radeon driver, its create additional and unecessary work if i have to install fglrx just to have smoth system..
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Etienne> Hi :)
<Etienne> I need help setting up fcitx on my system to write in japanese/chinese. I've got the whole thing working in the Configure Input Method window (I can actually switch and write in this window), but I cannot switch in any other window/app… Rebooting doesn't help. Any clues?
<Etienne> ok, I posted on askubuntu… http://askubuntu.com/questions/650173/how-to-properly-set-up-fcitx-on-kubuntu-15-04
<watsug> I activated "no border" by right clicking on a windows titlebar. How can I get the titlebar back?
<watsug> I solved my problem with no border by pressing Alt F3 to open the window menu.
<shiggitay_> hello
<BluesKaj> watsug,  good tip
<watsug> BluesKaj: Is there another way?
<BluesKaj> watsug,  dunno
<BluesKaj> I always use the borders
<watsug> Me too, just tried it out and didn't know how to get them back :P
<lordievader> That is allways the problem with that, but it forces you to learn ;)
<z4g47> hi, i want conect to #kubuntu-es but show a advice  "#kubuntu-es Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited" some are conected to this channel for invit me?
<mparillo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Upside> hello
<lordievader> o/
<Upside> do you know how to resolve update-mime not found
<Upside> ?
<Upside> hdd bad sector effect
<lordievader> Upside: If you have bad sectors the update-mime is the least of your troubles. Do you have a backup and a new hard-drive under way?
<Upside> no i didn't have back up and another hard-drive :/
<Upside> am i must re-install?
<lordievader> No, take care of your backups first. When you have one bad sector more will follow. Eventually the disk will fail all together.
<lordievader> Make a backup, now.
<Upside> ok
<Upside> but i didn't have another hard-drive or another storage drive
<Upside> back up to another partition?
<lordievader> That is not going to work. I'm afraid you'll have to buy a new drive to back up your important data.
<Upside> yeah i didn't have important data
<lordievader> Hmm, that it doesn't really matter. Still bad sectors degrade performance.
<Upside> yeah because this bad sector i can't set .jpg to wallpaper :3
<Upside> btw how many price to buy new hard-drive?
<lordievader> Depends, here (NL) you can get 2Tb for 100 euros.
<Upside> can you convert to usd?
<Upside> i just need 320Gb :D
<lordievader> Upside: Look up a web store in the us ;)
<Upside> ok
<Upside> btw between external hard-drive and internal hard-drive wich better?
<Upside> i use this netbook from my mother office
<Upside> so i didn't have netbook or pc
<lordievader> The internal is likely going to be faster.
<Upside> owh ok
<Upside> can internal hard-drive become external hard-drive?
<lordievader> An external harddrive is just an internal harddrive with a sata -> usb converter.
<Upside> owh thanks and i'm sorry for my bad english :D peace
<BluesKaj> I have 2 external drives with esata to sata connections , work well
<BluesKaj> no need for usb
<Upside> are you using cpu/pc?
<lordievader> Yeah, there are others but the most common is sata -> usb.
<lordievader> Upside: What?
<Upside> no. i ask BluesKaj
<Upside> :D
<lordievader> Upside: Use someone's nick when you are addressing them.
<Upside> i'm sorry :3
<BluesKaj> Upside,  I just run the esata to sata cable thriugh a knockout on the back of mypc to the motherboard
<BluesKaj> ubottu,  if you have newer laptop then you probly have at least one sata port
<ubottu> BluesKaj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> Upside, ^ :-)
<Upside> ehh what happen?
<BluesKaj> sata is faster than usb
<BluesKaj> utt not all laptops have a sata port , best to check first
<BluesKaj> but
<lordievader> Esata*, esata != sata.
<lordievader> Every laptop nowadays has sata, not all have esata ports.
<BluesKaj> yes, my lenovo has an esata port
<digiorgi> In Konversation how can i disable the server notifications?
<ahoneybun> digiorgi:  I only see "Connection Error" in Settings -> Configure Notifications...
<sysop2> hi, how can I setup the wireless sharing to use my normal ip range so clients are not behind a nat?
<sysop2> I see that dnsmasq is running with this option that says router and a 10. address and my wifi devices get ips in that range so I think I am close. any ideas?
<regedit_> halp! mouse stopped working (can still maneuver with difficulties w keyboard) how do i reset it? what's the magic command?
<regedit_> it's actually scrolling and even right-clicking, just not moving
<regedit_> anyone please??...
<lordievader> sysop2: Does your wireless nic support master/ap mode?
<sysop2> it seems to. it works fine with the nat.
<sysop2> if you know the command to check I will run it.
<lordievader> sysop2: Could you provide me with the output of 'sudo iw info'?
<sysop2> sure.
<sysop2> http://pastebin.com/sqqNK6sd
<lordievader> Ah right, I needed  'sudo iw list', sorry about that.
<sysop2> oh ok brb
<sysop2> under supported interface modes it says AP and AP/VLAN.
<sysop2> or do you need the whole thing?
<sysop2> it has more modes though.
<lordievader> Nope, that is enough.
<lordievader> sysop2: You want to look into hostapd, with hostapd you can create an access point for your network.
<sysop2> thanks!  I  figured the built in gui might not be able to do this even with some tweeking but at least I have an option.
<regedit> please help, touchpad acting erratic
<regedit> scroll events when i'm not touching it, movement not registering
 * bobbe sucks
<bobbe> Okay... works
<naftilos76> Hi, i have noticed that playing videos on vlc or dragon i can see something like a line scanning towards the bottom of the video which i would call frame dropping (not sure if that is true). That of course happens only on fast scenes and high resolutions. The cpu is not the issue because it is at 10-15% or something. I am n kubuntu 15.04. Is there anything i could do to make the video perform better? My lcd resolution is 1980x1080 and i am using the
<naftilos76> integrated intel graphics in my I7 cpu. Does anybody have anything to advise?
<ahoneybun> I have not seen that naftilos76
<ahoneybun> but I just play some movies
<naftilos76> it is not a big deal, i am just noticing it every now and then.
<ahoneybun> naftilos76: your using the nonfree or free driver for the intel card?
<ahoneybun> card/board
<naftilos76> I am not sure which one it is
<naftilos76> how can i know?
<naftilos76> i have not added any extra repos to download any deb packages from non-official sources
<ahoneybun> naftilos76: sorry had to do something
<ahoneybun> naftilos76: you can open up Driver Manager and check
<ahoneybun> but most likely you have the free one
<naftilos76> I did that, all i can see is "Using Processor microcode firmware for Intel CPUs from intel-microcode"
<naftilos76> this is a laptop and it has also got a Nvidia Gefrce 840M. The same thing happens when i use the nvidia. I switched to the integrated for less consumption
<ahoneybun> not sure I' have not see that "line"
<ahoneybun> naftilos76: oh you have nvidia optimus
<naftilos76> i have disabled nvidia from bios and now i can only see the intel in "driver manager"
<naftilos76> it doesn't really make any difference
<soee_> its screan tearing
<soee_> do you have hybrid graphic ?
<naftilos76> yep
<soee_> on intel yu have the ame problem ?
<naftilos76> on both
<soee_> strange it works pretty good for me on intel
<naftilos76> not a problem, more like an imperfection
<naftilos76> are you on 15.04?
<naftilos76> resolution?
<soee_> but be sure to disable compositor for fullscreen windows
<soee_> and second tging
<soee_> Tearing Prevention (vsync): to fulscrean repaints
<naftilos76> I just noticed that it does not happens when i switch to full screen!
<naftilos76> does not happen
<naftilos76> it only happens in window mode
<naftilos76> full screen window is the worst case but when i double click on the video and it goes full screen then the artifacts go away
<naftilos76> i just realized, sorry guys.
<soee_> naftilos76: check if both settings imentioned are set in System Settings -> Display & Monitor -> Compositor
<naftilos76> i did that and i am still getting the issue.
<naftilos76> should i reboot?
<soee> naftilos76: nope it should work after setting it
<naftilos76> soee_, the setting you are referring to does not get stored. If i get back to the settings it is not selected
<naftilos76> i get a warning that this is not compatible with all kinds of graphics cards
<soee> ignore this warnign
<naftilos76> it could work with the nvidia
<naftilos76> i will give it a try
<nmgchrome> when trying to send a file to the trash I get a "cannot rename" error
#kubuntu 2016-07-18
<MrA> \join #Windriver
<Allon> Hi
<Allon> I installed yesterday kubuntu 16.04 and I do not find muon packager
<Allon> I tryed to install it from logiteque (discover software application) but I can not find it there neither
<Allon> ?does anyone know how to start muon in new kubuntu 16.04
<Allon> I have a very fresh installed version and no muon
<Allon> I found it it was not installed I did a apt-get
<x-computer> co ai viet nam khong
<rajivmars> Is "virtualbox" only able to run 32-bit operating systems or 64-bit as well?
<yossarianuk> rajivmars: 64 bit too
<yossarianuk> if you are missing the option for 64bit and you have a 64bit host - check your bios settings.....
<yossarianuk> rajivmars: see here -> http://www.fixedbyvonnie.com/2014/11/virtualbox-showing-32-bit-guest-versions-64-bit-host-os/#.V4y5xe0thhE
<yossarianuk> however really you are better off with KVM - I consider vbox = windows.
<rajivmars> yosarianuk: ok.
<rajivmars> yossarianuk: do i need to check the BIOS from virtualbx settings or from the system after rebootin it?
<rajivmars> yossarianuk: do i need to check the BIOS from virtualbx settings or from the system after rebooting it?
<yossarianuk> rajivmars: if you can reboot - check bios
<rajivmars> yossarianuk: what has to be change in BIOS?
<yossarianuk> rajivmars: you have to ensure h/w virtulaisation + VT-d is enabled in the bios
<yossarianuk> more info -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/607897/no-option-for-64-bit-os-virtualbox-guest-os-in-ubuntu-14-10-dell-optiplex-755
<viewer|83133> hey guys I would like some help with my KDE Connect please..
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Mrokii> Hello. After a fresh install of Kubuntu 16.04 it seems that the html5-player on YouTube doesn't work anymore). I've had Ubuntu installed before, so I don't know if there's something I have to install additionally to make it work.
<Mrokii> Specifically, I am trying to watch YouTube via Firefox.
<BluesKaj> Mrokii:  you might be trying to watch flash video which youtube still uses for some older legacy videos. HTML5 should work natively on firefox, Try installing kubuntu-restricted-extras as well.
<Mrokii> BluesKaj: I have installed the restricted extras.
<Mrokii> BluesKaj: And if I right-click on the video it shows an option "About the Html5-player", so I assume in this case it isn't using Flash.
<Mrokii> And I also installed something to enable the chrome-Flashplayer in Firefox, Flash is shown as being active in the Firefox-plugins-window.
<ita> hi there, will kubuntu 16 eventually update Qt to 5.7? 5.5 does not seem to work well with high dpi displays
<tirsito> Klk
<keithzg> ita: Kubuntu 16.04 is a long-term support release, so something as major as updating Qt to 5.7 is unlikely to take place. Not sure of the roadmap for future *buntu releases; from a brief look, it seems like Yakkety (ie. 16.10, the next release) is currently still at 5.5.
<jaldhar> Hello.  some recent update seems to have broken login to sddm.  Is this a known problem or just me?
<jaldhar> Symptom is you login and the screen remains black.  .xsession-errors says something about .Xauthority locks timing out but deleting that file and attempting to recreate it doesn't do anything.
<valorie> jaldhar: you might check permissions on that file
<valorie> for some reason a few people had it owned by root instead of user
<jaldhar> valorie: thanks. they are 0600 and owned by me.
<valorie> check that one off then
<valorie> one problem is that SDDM is not KDE software
<valorie> nor is it in use by most of the rest of the *buntuverse
<valorie> you might check the sddm github and see if anyone there reports a similar problem
<jaldhar> valorie:  I will but how did I get it? This is a straight kubuntu install so I should have kdm right?
<valorie> not for many years, no
<valorie> what version are you running
<jaldhar> xenial
<valorie> we've been providing SDDM since LightDM began requiring copyright assignment for all submitted patches
<valorie> kdm has been deprecated by KDE for a long time
<valorie> I doubt it made the jump to frameworks 5, plasma 5, etc.
<jaldhar> valorie: oh ok.  I've never really looked at it because it always just works.
<valorie> for sure
<valorie> both lightdm and sddm are forks of gdm/kdm
<valorie> as I recall
<jaldhar> hmm the .Xauthority file is 0 length.  Thats not right.
<jaldhar> And now its 0664 which it definitely wasn't before.
<valorie> that's funky
<jaldhar> This system is in a vm which mounts its home directory from another server (running Debian.)
<jaldhar> Perhaps that system is doing something though I typically do not log in to X on it.
#kubuntu 2016-07-19
<pasjrwoctx> I have a rather techinal question regaurding vitural desktops in kubuntu.  Is anyone around?
<elezium> hi, what's the proper way to update to kde 5.7.1 with kubuntu 16.04?
<ita> keithzg: ok, thanks
<chrisr> hello. i need help with Kontact. since 15.04 to-dos from mails do not save said mail as attachment any more. adding them manually doesn't work. i can't get this to work, not even with a fresh install. and the only bug report i could find on the net is not being replied to.
<YankDownUnder> chrisr: Have you tried installing the "backports" PPA to see if that does anything to resolve the issue?
<chrisr> YankDownUnder: yes, i have. in three different kubuntu versions
<chrisr> this used to work in older versions
<YankDownUnder> chrisr: Fair enough. And yes, kinda been there done that...I do know that in my last "battle" I had to remove pretty much everything to do with "accounts" - core and KDE - and then re-install them. Either which, I do believe that most of the devs are in a rush/bustle to get everything ready by the 21st of the month (16.04.1)
<chrisr> YankDownUnder: so you did get it working?
<YankDownUnder> chrisr: Yes...as stated above - removing everything to do with "accounts" - and then reinstalling them
<chrisr> problem, removing all this stuff could give me a broken plasma
<YankDownUnder> chrisr: When I had resolved the issue with the "accounts", I ended up (after making sure I had the backports PPA installed) doing a "re-install" of the entire KDE desktop...
<YankDownUnder> chrisr: I'm stating merely what *I* did to resolve my issues - so I'm not necessarily directing you to do the same...I'm used to breaking things - and my machine is NOT a production machine, ergo, I can experiment.
<chrisr> YankDownUnder: that's the thing. i need to solve this in order to be productive. this used to be a huge timesaver.
<YankDownUnder> chrisr: Is it safe to assume you've asked in the dev channels, too, eh?
<chrisr> i asked in äkde
<chrisr> #kde
<chrisr> i'll do that later. gotta run now. but thanks a lot
<YankDownUnder> chrisr: Cheers
<amichair> following https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs, I get "E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file". Is the ppa still supported?
<YankDownUnder> amichair: You can always try again in 24 hours - could be doing file maint on the server...which DOES happen...
<amichair> YankDownUnder: ah, ok. Just wanted to know if the docs might be out of date or something... but if it's supposed to work, I'll try again later. Thanks!
<YankDownUnder> amichair: Coolbeans.
<amichair> YankDownUnder: Cheerios.
<fuze> is there any way to fix driver manager being stuck at "Collecting Information about your system"?
<YankDownUnder> fuze: Kill it, then do it from the terminal with "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall"
<fuze> YankDownUnder: the solution was to run update-apt-xapian-index
<YankDownUnder> fuze: For me, I generally bypass any GUI tools when doing a "final" on installations - and prefer to do everything through the terminal - to bypass any strangenesses - especially in the case of Plasma...ditto with after a Kubuntu installation nowadays, I immediately install the PPA's for backports so that the latest Plasma is installed...fair enough.
<fuze> YankDownUnder: the drivers that installed automatically are open source ones that arent supported by software i use. also i could of used sudo ubuntu-drivers devices in terminal but i always prefer a gui unless something goes wrong
<YankDownUnder> fuze: Fair enough.
<viewer|35057> hello, I have a question concerning Dolphin. How can I enable preview for images as default, so that I don't have to click the preview icon everytime. I cannot find setting options for my Dolphin, as suggested by users in another forum. I am running Kubuntu 16.04.
<soul> viewer|35057: yes please, I would like the same
<lethu> viewer|35057: click on the control button then adjust view properties
<viewer|35057> Also, when I am using Firefox browser and try to for exmaple upload some photos, it fires up a file manager which is unknown to me ( it looks different as Dolphin) and there I can get any image preview, which make it hardly usable.
<lethu> soul: click on the control button then adjust view properties
<viewer|35057> Thanks. I got it. OMG...
<lethu> :)
<soul> lethu: do you know if it is possible to configure Dolphin for every directory, this way, lethu?
<viewer|35057> Sorry, I have another question. I see that actually I already turn on the preview options. But it doesn't automatically show the preview. I also check that I didn't limit the size of image for preview. It seems that it only works at the default "picture" folder.
<soul> viewer|35057: yes, I hate that Firefox browser...
<soul> I think it only works on the directory you did it, viewer|35057. At least in my computer
<viewer|35057> @soul But I don't think it is a directory specific setting. Wherever I click control - Dolphin settings - general - preview, the options for image are always on.
<viewer|35057> @soul But other than in the "picture" folder, I just can't get the preview by default. I have to click preview.
<viewer|35057> Is it a browser specific problem? I mean no image preview for file upload. What browser would you recommand?
<mparillo> Yes, FF is broken. I know if you install rekonq first, then Chromium will use kdialog.
<viewer|35057> Thank you. I will give it a try.
<clampin> you
<clampin> oups
<clampin> sorry
<rajivmars> when does plasma 5.7 come for update on kubuntu 16.04?
<yossarianuk> rajivmars: not sure it will...
<yossarianuk> rajivmars: i believe it relies on qt 5.7 which is not available in ubuntu
<yossarianuk> rajivmars: however best to ask in #kubuntu-devel
<yossarianuk> kde-neon will have plasma 5.7.2 by the end of the day I think...
<MyXelf> hi, could someone please explain what is taking plasma 5.7.0 so long to be available in the kubuntu-backports ppa?
<soee> it required Qt 5.6.x ^
<soee> while Ubuntu has 5.5
<soee> *requires
<soee> so Kubuntu packager have to backport newer version and make wit work on 16.04
<MyXelf> uhmm
<MyXelf> is there any progress in the backporting of Qt?
<yossarianuk> MyXelf: this is one of the main reasons kde-neon exists
<Tuxick> lo, when i do a search, expecting just applications, i still get names of all files indexed, although i switched that off on desktop search
<Tuxick> also did clear history
<Tuxick> now i have a bloated .local/share/akonadi/db_data/ and mysqld using 500M ram
<Tuxick> so question is: what to do about this?
<Tuxick> ls
<xrock> so whats up
<xrock> hello. is it safe to run kubuntu desktop under ubuntu studio?
<rajivmars> how to update the "qt" version in kubuntu 16.04?
<rajivmars> how to update the "qt" version in kubuntu 16.04?
<rajivmars> is it true that kde 5.7 has arrived for update on kubuntu 16.04 from today?
<denza242> !info plasma-desktop
<ubottu> plasma-desktop (source: plasma-desktop): Tools and widgets for the desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.5.5-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 1575 kB, installed size 7751 kB
<rattking> if you update qt expect everything that uses it to break until you rebuild that too
<work> Hello, Do you guys know how to add pinch to zoom? Am using KDE Neon
<rajivmars> I have just installed "office 2007" through wine. everytime after opening "ms word" when i am trying to close it, it shows this error ; "this feature requires MSXML 5.0 to be properly installed. Run setup and click repair to restore this component.
<rajivmars> Anybody please try to solve it.
<rattking> I would check and see if thats installable with winetricks first.. if not track it down and install it manually
<habits> Hey guys, how can I configure Konversation to remain in the system tray only and disappear from task bar when I click "Close"
<saigel> I've gotten myself into Desktop Environment hell. Tried to install Mate (was going ok but something Bad(tm) happened). Now I can't even seem to uninstall because of dependencies and something segfaults while trying to uninstall. I've been searching forums, but haven't yet found how to remove ALL desktop environments without completely destroying the system. Once they're all gone, I will re-install just one. Anybody know how to force
<saigel> removal of all DEs?
<keithzg> saigel: I imagine if you remove xorg, the dependency chain will result in it removing all DEs as well. Might very well have other affects, however.
<keithzg> That you're getting outright segfaults while trying to uninstall would imply there's something pretty serious going wrong, however.
<keithzg> Have you tried rebooting into recovery mode and proceeding from there, saigel?
<saigel> That's an idea. Uh, I don't think I've ever been in the recovery mode.
<saigel> Just for kicks, I tried, sudo apt-get remove xorg
<saigel> I got several "unmet dependencies", "... but it is  not going to be installed". Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages.
<saigel> Unfortunately (for me), that gives me a list of packages that are installed, but not configured. so it goes nowhere.
<valorie> this isn't a Kubuntu issue though
<valorie> so I would suggest #ubuntu
<saigel> Thanks
<valorie> sounds like you want to run without a DE, which is basically Ubuntu server
<Kh_> Hi
<Kh_> Me gustaria poner accesos directos de mis aplicaciones en mi escritorio pero no logro hacerlo
<Kh_> I would like to put shortcuts of my applications on my desktop but I can not do
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> #ubuntu-es
<Kh_> I would like to put shortcuts of my applications on my desktop but I can not do
<Kh_> i am use kubuntu 16.04
<keithzg> Kh_: You *should* be able to click-drag (as long as desktop widgets are unlocked).
<keithzg> Kh_: If you just want a more traditional "it's like a big file manager window" setup though you can just set the desktop layout to "Folder View".
<Kh_> keithzg, Thaks!
#kubuntu 2016-07-20
<GabrielBenato> Hello my friends, help. Use Debian acess ssh: ssh -pPORT root@IPSERVER      Use Kubuntu 16.04 acess don't  ssh: acess danied
<TheFocus> Morning.  Any ideas howw to fix the Software Centre interface on 16.04?
<rajivmars> I have just installed "office 2007" through wine. everytime after opening "ms word" when i am trying to close it, it shows this error ; "this feature requires MSXML 5.0 to be properly installed. Run setup and click repair to restore this component.
<rajivmars> Anybody please try to solve it.
<rajivmars> I have just installed "office 2007" through wine. everytime after opening "ms word" when i am trying to close it, it shows this error ; "this feature requires MSXML 5.0 to be properly installed. Run setup and click repair to restore this component.
<rajivmars>  Anybody please try to solve it.
<acheronuk> rajivmars: I suspect that would be better asked on the #winehq channel
<rajivmars>  acheronuk: ok.
<rajivmars>  How to remove a particular .Deb package file from the system. I am using ubuntu 16.04
<nsnzero> you want to remove an app - you can use sudo apt remove nameofapp
<nsnzero> or get synaptic - its a gui package manager
<habits> hi guys, how can I configure Konversation to remain in my sys tray not on the taskbar?
<habits> running Kubuntu 16.04
<habits> I was able to do this in my previous KDE environment, but now I cannot recall the steps
<amichair> still getting "E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file."... is there a known problem with the repo?
<acheronuk> amichair: currently there is nothing in that ppa for xenial, so there will not be a release file
<amichair> acheronuk: I don't know how it works, but couldn't there be an empty or dummy release file, so update scripts don't fail with an error?
<acheronuk> so far newer versions of frameworks/plasma are going in the backports ppa
<amichair> not having any current updates shouldn't be an error imho
<acheronuk> possibly, but that would be a general ppa thing for ubuntu to ponder I think
<acheronuk> as it stands, if you add a ppa that is empty for your release, you will get that error
<amichair> so I need to remove it, but then when there is an update there, I won't get it and won't know when to re-add the ppa, which kind of defeats the purpose of automatic updates
<acheronuk> in fact, if you use add-apt-repository it should warn you and refuse to add I think
<amichair> acheronuk: no, it added it with no problem
<amichair> acheronuk: but I understand what you're saying, it is what it is. Possibly a design bug.
<amichair> acheronuk: thanks for the info.
<acheronuk> ppa updates are not really 'official' in supported update sense, so I guess if you choose to use them you have to expect 'bumps'
<acheronuk> but I do get your point
<mint_> hello, i have question because i cant install Linux mint in my laptop - only is loaded LIVE CD, can i install system in different way than "install linux mint" via desktop because install is crashed in 35% i havent any usb device
<mint_> pls help me :(
<mint_> and now i cant burn new CD :(
<mint_> hm?
<OerHeks> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<OerHeks> mint has its own issues
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<rajivmars> I am using kubuntu 16.04. I have just install wine. After the installation has completed, i have received a message for restart the computer. now when i boot after restart my computer behaves abnormally. the graphics is bad now. everything seems so big. Anybody please figure out this issue.
<timur_> What driver do you use?
<rajivmars> timur_: i have just intel integrated driver. i am not using any external graphics driver.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> sounds like a scaling issue
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Display Configuration in System Settings has a Scale Display on the bottom of the Window
<timur_> Guys
<timur_> Pls help with a little issue
<timur_> After installing nvidia driver on the newest kernel, my splash screen vanished. I see only 4 cubes with Kubuntu text.
<timur_> While booting
<FooBar314> Got a question for you all. I am running kubuntu 16.04 on vmware workstation 12. The resolution for my laptop isn't one of the options and I'm trying to figure out how to fix it. Resolution I'm looking to make it: 1600X900, resolution it's at: 800X600?
<mparillo> Have you installed he VMware tools?
<mparillo> I like to sudo apt update && sudo apt install open-vm-tools-desktop -y
<mparillo> Then reboot
<FooBar314> I did
<FooBar314> I might need to reboot again or something
<Not_a_Robot> Do you have any recomendations for SSD?
<mparillo> Not_a_Robot: I got http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820178966 on sale for 38 USD. Easy to install in my ancient T61, making it again my favorite laptop.
<Not_a_Robot> ahh! Hehe,  I was asking about what should I do to configure my system correctly to use SSD's, mparillo :)
<mparillo> Whoops. Sorry. I found that when I did a fresh install most of the recommendations (like trim) seemed to be enabled, but I am no expert. I think this looks to be decent Ubuntu guidance (but again, I am no expert): http://askubuntu.com/questions/674320/what-ssd-optimization-are-needed-on-latest-ubuntu-version
<yaos> #kubuntu-es
#kubuntu 2016-07-21
<jeffrey_f> a bit off topic, which is why I'll ask: can someone answer a question on python and mysql-connector in a private message?
<pepee> https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=108492  2012, still present...
<thialfi> Hi guys, anyone online to help me with a weird issue?
<thialfi> I've just installed the plasma desktop on top of a regular ubuntu to test if I want to use it instead of that or gnome, and I really like it. I've just got one issue, maybe one of you can help me with it: Whenever I open a Menu in an application (the menu bar), there are weird blue artifacts as I move the mouse over the opened menu. Sometimes it's
<thialfi> just a bit weird, sometimes it renders the menu illegible and useless. Any idea what may cause this?
<thialfi> This seems to happen to qt5 applications only
<YankDownUnder> thialfi: Try "qtconfig" - see if that helps.
<thialfi> that shows a qt4 config dialog, does it?
<thialfi> I think I might have found the reason. my system uses nouveau for plasma. The driver settings dialog is stuck at the "collecting information about your system" loading page. Weird. I'll see if I can set the video driver to nvidia and check if that solves my issue
<YankDownUnder> thialfi: When that hangs, you can try this in a termina: sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<thialfi> the nvidia-361 driver is installed already. autoinstall changes some packages, though
<thialfi> dpkg returned an error code. hang on while I try to fix this
<thialfi> it looks a lot like my video driver was somehow broken. I'm just reinstalling the latest version from the graphics drivers ppa. let's cross our fingers ;) I'll be back after a reboot
<thialfi> this particular problem is solved with the latest driver.
<soee> :)
<thialfi> If I now can get the window title bar back to a reasonable size and the external montior working properly, I'm a happy man
<soee> reasonable size ?
<thialfi> everything around my desktop is scaled up. It looks like I'm on a 1024x768 screen
<YankDownUnder> thialfi: The other day someone had the same issues - it was a matter of resetting the properties in the display settings for KDE/Plasma
<thialfi> how would I do this?
<YankDownUnder> thialfi: Also, I was going to mention before you rebooted, did you do anything further with Plasma - like adding the "backports" PPA's? Just wondering.
<thialfi> let's check. I may have tried something alike a while ago and if it stuck in my apt sources... let's see
<thialfi> kubuntu-ppa-ubuntu-backports-xenial.list looks a lot like I did, right?
<YankDownUnder> thialfi: Yes.
<thialfi> should I undo this?
<thialfi> how stable is this backports ppa?
<YankDownUnder> thialfi: No, no - not at all...that gives you the latest version of Plasma
<YankDownUnder> thialfi: They're quite stable and usable.
<thialfi> that was probably why I did it in the first place
<thialfi> so, my screen is set to full hd, scaling is set to 1, yet the (how is the bottom left start-menu-thing called in plasma) menu reaches all the way up to the top of the screen as if it were a tiny screen. the font size in the task bar is also scaled up accordingly. many other things are, too
<YankDownUnder> thialfi: Check the "Accessibility" settings.
<thialfi> evolution and gedit are fine, kate and kmail are not.
<YankDownUnder> thialfi: You said it was an NVidia card yeah? Have you tried "apt-get install nvidia-settings" - or do you already have that control panel utility installed?
<YankDownUnder> https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/display
<thialfi> it is installed
<thialfi> the resolution is fine
<YankDownUnder> thialfi: http://blog.davidedmundson.co.uk/blog/high_dpi_again
<thialfi> Nope. Checked that. the Scaling setting is 1
<YankDownUnder> thialfi: Not done yet...read: https://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2016/07/multi-screen-woes-in-plasma-5-7/
<YankDownUnder> thialfi: Another thing that has been done (as of recently) was to "blow out" the configuration for the external monitor, and then recreate it. If you understand what I mean. Either which, mull over all of that...going to eat now. Cheers.
<thialfi> it seems like I've just started some longer configuration marathon for myself :D thank you a lot
<Mrokii> Hello. I have set both Alt-keys to activate the 3rd-level of a key (things like [,{ or ~). That works via system settings, but the problem is, when I choose that option, other combinations like "Alt-F1" for Kubuntus' Application Launcher don't work anymore. Is there a way to have both things working? 3rd-level via alt keys *and* Application Launcher and such?
<user|21246> Hi all, I've just installed gnu octave 3.8.1 and several octave packages including qtoctave onto kubuntu 14.04. When I launched octave the command window displayed the following. "wwarning: dx does not seem to be present some functionalities will be d
<user|21246> isaHi all. I've just installed gnu octave 3.8.1 and several octave packges onto kubuntu 14.04.
<user|21246> Oops, i thought that I had lost the previous text. The warning should read :- "warning: dx does not seem to be present some functionalities will be disabled".
<user|21246> Does anyone know what this dx is ?
<user|21246> I've looked at the octave faq but no it is not mentioned there.
<soee> uhm i never used that
<soee> !info octave
<ubottu> octave (source: octave): GNU Octave language for numerical computations. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.0.0-3ubuntu9.1 (xenial), package size 1454 kB, installed size 4536 kB
<soee> !info octave  trusty
<ubottu> octave (source: octave): GNU Octave language for numerical computations. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.8.1-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 829 kB, installed size 2946 kB
<soee> user|21246: seen that http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9255286/warnings-after-octave-installation ?
<soee> see the last comment
<user|21246> @soee: thanks for the link
<user|21246> @soee: just implemented the edit shown on the stackoverflow page and all is well. Thanks again for the help.
<user|21246> quit
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<AngelRipper> hey!
<BluesKaj> hi
<Silverado> hi
<plata_> Hi. I'm having the problem that my update applet does not show updates when they are available. I have to run apt update manually, then the applet will show up. Any ideas?
<soee> plata_: what Kubuntu version are you running?
<plata_> 16-04
<plata_> sorry 16.04
<soee> plata_: do you have backports enabled ?
<plata_> uhm. need to figure out what backports is called in German. One sec
<soee> plata_: backports ppa
<soee> plata_: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-6-5-and-frameworks-5-23-now-in-backports-for-kubuntu-16-04/
<soee> so chekc if you have that extra ppa added
<plata_> no. don't have the ppa. I thought it was only the check in software sources as described here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports#Enabling_Backports_on_Kubuntu
<plata_> wait. it's actually in my sources.list
<soee> so you have Plamsa 5.6.5 ?
<soee> *Plasma
<Smurphy> PNo - Plamsa :)
<plata_> no 5.5.5. Don't know why
<soee> and you are sure you have backports enabled ? :D
<plata_> I can see xenial-backports when I run apt update but it doesn't seem to find the 5.6.5
<soee> kubuntu backports
<soee> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<plata_> omph. I'm sorry
<soee> sudo apt update
<plata_> thank you
<soee> sudo apt full-upgrade
<plata_> once you do it right it works :P
<soee> update packages and see if the problem is gone
<soee> brb
<plata_> I will. thanks so much soee. should have really been able to figure this out myself... somehow didn't think about kde not beeing updated with the ubuntu repos
<ryszard> Hello. Does anyone know when the Plasma 5.7 will be available on the Kubuntu Backports?
<soee> ryszard: no ETA yet
<ryszard> tx
<acheronuk> ryszard: but it is being actively worked on :)
<b7171> HI I have not used Kubuntu in ages, n00b question, where is the package manager or does it not come as default??
<merdan> hs
<merdan> ds
<merdan> d
<merdan> f
<merdan> dsf
<merdan> sf
<BluesKaj> merdan, do you have a question?
<merdan> y
<merdan> whats this
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<merdan> hey guys
<merdan> i have a question
<merdan> where i can find programs which i downloaded and installed
<merdan> i have downloaded teamviewer
<BluesKaj> in the K menu
<merdan> and installed
<merdan> but i cant find
<YankDownUnder> merdan: Is it possible to type everything on a single line instead of nine thousand lines with three words on them?
<BluesKaj> right click on the dektop , choose run command , type teamviewer
<merdan> what
<merdan> i dont understand
<BluesKaj> YankDownUnder, ???
<YankDownUnder> BluesKaj: It's entirely annoying to try to scroll back through the logs - the conversation - when three words are typed on a line - multiple times - where they could all be conjoined into a single sentence.
<merdan> ok, how to download and install metasploit
<BluesKaj> YankDownUnder, which irc client?
<YankDownUnder> Nearly any IRC client created since 1988...
<BluesKaj> in konversation you can right click in the text and choose "find text" a boc pops up and type the the 3 words in to search
<BluesKaj> abox
<YankDownUnder> BluesKaj: I'm using Konversation...the point I was trying to make to "Merdan" was that he could very well type all of what he was trying to say on a single line instead of multiple lines...I do believe I'm fairly aware of how to use the applications at hand - as I've kinda used a fair whack of different clients since 1991...it wasn't a point of trying to figure out how to use Konversation...but thanks all the same for the tip.
<BluesKaj> oh I thought he was just trying to see if he was in a chat
<YankDownUnder> BluesKaj: I believe that was the case as well...I'm just annoyed this morning - a vast amount of stupidity and "lack of thinking" across heaps of channels...my patience for younger people has already worn quite thin for the day - and it's not yet sunrise...therefore, it must mean I need more coffee.
<BluesKaj> insomnia will do that :-)
<YankDownUnder> BluesKaj: Not insomnia, my friend - I awake very early - daily...tis my routine..."early to bed, early to rise" as it were.
<BluesKaj> understood , I'm usually up by 6:30AM since retirement 17 yrs ago...I'm on in yrs so i think I know how you feel about the "vast amount of stupidity"
<BluesKaj> YankDownUnder,^
<YankDownUnder> BluesKaj: Nearing the "age of rest" myself - fastly so - however, I shan't bow under...I shall merely change tack. I'm supposed to be "semi-retired" now, but that merely means that I do less physical work and more mental work...and as far as "collective ignorance" - aka stupidity - things have gotten vastly worse on IRC in the past few years...vastly...therefore, sometimes my patience wears thin quicly...
<BluesKaj> YankDownUnder, the instant gratification generation will hav e to learn about the benefits of patience sooner or later if they wish to survive, but it can't come soon enough
<YankDownUnder> BluesKaj: Hehehe...yeah, don't get me started...I can rant on this topic all day...and longer... :)
<yosi> Hello, I am visually impaired and looking for some screen magnification tools, I installed compizconfig and enabled screen zoom but it isnt zooming when I press those keys. Is there a channel I can join to figure out why?
<rattking> I know there is a kde magnifier called kmag maybe you will have better luck with that, as compiz is a whole new desktop compositor
<BluesKaj> yosi, kmenu>computer>system settings>desktop behaviour>desktop effects>zoom
<rattking> oh and kde can do that its self. checkout system settings / Desktop behaviour / desktop effects zoom and or magnifier..
<rattking> yeah that
<soee> http://i.imgur.com/4t2rKuv.png
<yosi> BluesKaj: ok lemme try :)
<yosi> when it says 'meta' which key is that?
<soee> function or windows
<YankDownUnder> yosi: Bear in mind that there is also #compiz => if you wish "compiz" advice...
<yosi> ah
<yosi> Im also in there
<yosi> OMGGG
<yosi> that works perfectly
<BluesKaj> yosi, sorry i just know it's there, never had occasion to use it
<yosi> I aslso installed xzoom but that was not very user friendly
<yosi> the meta + meta - works awesome thank you all
<cucujoide> hello, recently i postet a question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/788924/update-message-in-kubuntu-16-04 . the problem is not completely solved yet (how to switch to plasma-discover-updater?)
<Not_a_Robot> Does anyone here uses KMail, please?
<cucujoide> exit
<clivejo> Not_a_Robot: I use kmail as part of the PIM suite
<Not_a_Robot> clivejo: hi, thank you. Do you know how to filter the Inbox like always?  I want to have the newest message on top and the oldest at the bottom, without any group, just messages. Do you know how to do that?
<clivejo> View>Message List>Sorting By Time/Date and also check the Most recent on top
<clivejo> and View>Message List>Aggregiation  Activity by Date, Flat
<clivejo> you can have it threaded but I dont like that
<Not_a_Robot> me neither clivejo, let me test please!
<Not_a_Robot> clivejo: Flat date view is what I was searching for! Thank you soooooo much, really
<clivejo> no problem :)
<clivejo> what version are you running?
<Not_a_Robot> Latest Kubuntu so.. let me check
<Not_a_Robot> KMail Version 5.1.3
<clivejo> not got backports installed then :)
<Not_a_Robot> clivejo: is that something bad or..?
<clivejo> nope not bad
<clivejo> Im running 5.2.3
<Not_a_Robot> Wow
<Not_a_Robot> You downloaded the sources or something, clivejo?
<clivejo> which is available via KDE Apps 15.04.3 which should be in backports
<Not_a_Robot> btw clivejo, do you know how to check error messages? KMail says my server doesn't support LOGIN but the little popup I see with that message is not enough and I can't read the complete message.
<clivejo> went you set it up you should be able to probe it
<clivejo> and select a method it does support
<clivejo> when
<Not_a_Robot> clivejo: I'm not sure about which method it supports. What is not working is the SMTP and I don't see where to check if it works
<clivejo> what mail service is it?
<Not_a_Robot> clivejo: 1and1
<clivejo> did you use the wizard to set it up?
<Not_a_Robot> clivejo: no, manually
<clivejo> have you added a receiving and a sending account?
<Not_a_Robot> yes clivejo
<Not_a_Robot> the problem is in the SMTP configuration I guess
<clivejo> and mapped them together with an ID?
<clivejo> what happens when you try to send an email?
<Not_a_Robot> clivejo: The popup appears
<Not_a_Robot> and I can't read the whole message..
<viewer|75602> Hello. Anybody is here?
<viewer|75602> I have a problem with my kubuntu 16.04
<clivejo> over 200 people are here
<viewer|75602> I can't join any wifi network.
<clivejo> how long have you had this problem?
<viewer|75602> I've installed kubuntu yesterday
<clivejo> where from?
<viewer|75602> from official site
<clivejo> try the new 16.04.1 release -> http://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<viewer|75602> thx
<clivejo> It was released today and contains a lot of bug fixes
<viewer|75602> i will try. hope it will help
<clivejo> Not_a_Robot: try looking in .xsession-errors in your home directory
<clivejo> kontact logs some stuff there
<viewer|75602> thx. i have to go now. bue
<Not_a_Robot> clivejo: Nothing, I thought running KMail from the terminal would output somthing but nope..
<viewer|75602> can i update my system? or it is necessary to download the system from official site?
<clivejo> you should be able to update, but have you an internet connection to do so?
<viewer|75602> yeah. i have LAN
<viewer|75602> wire, i mean. i don't know how it's called right
<viewer|75602> Good night
<clivejo> do a distribution upgrade
<work> Hello, How to remove pannel program stacking? example http://i.imgur.com/BPPLLFJ.png
#kubuntu 2016-07-22
<mparillo> right click in the panel > Task Manager settings
<jonah> Hi can anyone help. I can't get into my desktop/plasma - i type my password at the login screen and then nothing happens, then after 10 seconds the login screen refreshs and asks for a password again....
<jonah> ah startx seems to have got it going again after a few tries.
<soee> jonah: what Plasma version are you on ?
<soee> also what Kubuntu version ?
<jonah> soee: kubuntu 16.04 - not sure on the version of plasma, will try check for you. Just rebooted and still acting very flaky and not starting plasma
<soee> jonah: press ALT + F2 and type info
<soee> and see what plasma version this Info module shows you
<jonah> soee: thanks but info doesn't seem to show plasma listed
<jonah> soee: but it is installed...
<soee> what? :D
<soee> type in terminal: apt-cache policy plasma-desktop
<soee> nd tell me what version is installed
<jonah> soee: ok. version 4:5.6.6
<soee> jonah: ok seems like you are on 5.6 so the newest available for Xenial
<jonah> soee: just trying apt-get install --reinstall on it
<jonah> soee: what version are you running - I wonder if anyone else has problems on Kubuntu with 5.6.6?
<soee> jonah: i had no problems
<soee> i am on Neon atm. though
<jonah> soee: do you know how I can downgrade to the previous version? Just try apt-get install plasma-desktop=4.5.5.5-0ubuntu1 but it complains that it depends on plasma-desktop-data (4.5.5.5) etc
<jonah> soee: ok just removing the backports ppa and seeing if it will downgrade
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Guest29375> 123
<Guest29375> Есть кто?
<skrite> hey all
<dubis> Helo
<dubis> Dolphin with KDE plamsa does not play media in information panel mp3 or avi .. Does someone have a idea?
<dubis> And Dragon palyer does not read any movies avi or mkv
<BluesKaj> dubis,  install kubuntu-restricted-extras and ffmpeg
<dbrom> Hello everyone
<dbrom> I am getting rid of all my collection of Movies but I fist want to make a mkv file from them. Any ideas
<dubis> dbrom You've to use matroska This is not a soft from kde suite
<dubis> thanks Blueskaj
<dubis> Blueskaj Ubuntu team recomended us to use avconv in place of ffmpeg
<dubis> I rebooted
<dubis> BlueKAj that's work
<dubis> BluesKaj avconv is not enought in place of ffmpeg??
<user|57633> olá pessoal
<[Relic]> does 16.04 have dual monitor problems with nvidia cards?
<user|38054> hi
<sick_rimmit> Hi Folks
<sick_rimmit> Kubuntu Party
<sick_rimmit> http://kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.net/kubuntu/
<sick_rimmit> Room 1
<sick_rimmit> Password: welcome
<dubis> Hi .. Is it normal that the menus are passing under the video movies with DRagon player
<cucujoidea> hello, help with this question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/788924/update-message-in-kubuntu-16-04 would be appreciated
#kubuntu 2016-07-23
<ahoneybun> leumas: my bad
<computer1> hey any kubuntu konversation users
<computer1> can you tell me how to get onto other servers
<Dragnslcr> File -> Server List
<computer1> it only showes this one
<Dragnslcr> Click the New button
<computer1> yes
<computer1> and just enter one?
<computer1> i thought there would be a populated list
<computer1> anyone here who can help me populate server list on Konversation
<[Relic]> what's the best way of making a text file list of installed packages and only the installed package, not any extra info
<rexx> please send me download link o latest kubuntu os
<leumas> ahoneybun: hi
<mparillo> http://askubuntu.com/questions/17823/how-to-list-all-installed-packages
<mparillo> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<leumas> Hi, can someone please help me resolve this steam issue https://goo.gl/STaIhJ. Thanx in advance.
<leumas> Kubuntu 16.04
<soee> leumas: how did you installed it?
<rajiv_> is there any worse effects after installing different "desktop environments" on my 16.04 computer?
<soee> rajiv_: "worse effects" ?
<rajiv_> soee: I mean is it good to install different DE?
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<rajiv_> when does plasma 5.7 arrived for update on 16.04/
<rajiv_> when does plasma 5.7 arrives for update on 16.04?
<rajiv_> when does plasma 5.7 arrives for update on 16.04?
<soee> rajiv_: there is no ETA yet
<soee> it needs some lifting and hard testing
<soee> rajiv_: why do you want different DE on one system
<soee> it should work but will install a lot of packages/apps designed for each DE making your system lest clear
<soee> if you want to test some new DE, try it in VirtualBox for example
<rajiv_> soee: I am not going to install different DE. i am just asking this because i don't know how it works.
<rajiv_> soee: currently i am using kubuntu 16.04. therefore i wanted to know when does plasma 5.7 arrives for update on kubuntu 16.04?
<soee> rajiv_: if you install separate DE you shoudl have an option in login screen to pick what DE you want to use
<jinxi1> rajiv_: it will take some time for kubuntu to have it in their repo
<soee> rajiv_: as i said there is not ETA yet, packages are building and need some fixes/testing atm.
<jinxi1> rajiv_:  this is the main reason I switched to KDE Neon
<jinxi1> Sysinfo for 'jinxi-desktop': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.7.2 on KDE neon 5.7 powered by Linux 4.4.0-28-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2670 0 @ 2.60GHz at 1199-1839/3300 MHz, RAM: 13332/32122 MB, Storage: 66/219 GB, 480 procs, 113.73h up
<soee> jinxi1: yeah and this is nice but there are some cons also, for example it sticks to LTS and we wont have new PulseAudio here
<soee> and this is a problem for me when using hdmi output for audio :)
<jinxi1> I am not sure what you are talking about. I am using hdmi audio also. It works perfect.
<rajiv_> soee: thank you:)
<soee> jinxi1: try to connect screen with speakers, (make is turn off and turn on) it will change to analog output
<rajiv_> jinxil: thankyou:)
<soee> also even when using hdmi audio some games use analog anyway and this is fixed in 9.x
<jinxi1> soee:  I am using audio from my monitor.
<soee> dual screen or single?
<jinxi1> single screen.
<jinxi1> soee: or try to disable the onboard audio in the BIOS
<soee> well i have laptop (screen off) + external with speakers and i have those problems here :0
<jinxi1> ah. I forgot. my motherboard does not have integrated audio
<jinxi1> :--D
<soee> :D
<leumas> soee: via apt package manager on konsole
<soee> leumas: what ? :)
<leumas> soee: i have also installed the .deb file but same result
<soee> leumas: but what is the problem ? :
<leumas> was replying to your question
<soee> what question ?
<leumas>  https://goo.gl/STaIhJ...steam wont launch
<soee> ah :D
<soee> hmm i have id downloaded from the website and installed, works pretty good
<leumas> can you pls look at paste link and give any hints why steam wont launch
<jinxi1> Denkon0=3?
<leumas> brb
<jinxi1> leumas: launch it in console and see what error it gives you
<lenovo> hello
<Guest48541> hello
<soee> hiho
<workbench> LIFO
<Guest96949> hi, is this the support channel for kubuntu?
<Guest96949> I have a question: I want to mount an NTFS Windows drive, but it won't display the German "Umlaute" äöü etc.
<Guest96949> I typed sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o ro /dev/sda4 /media/hdd, but then it won't display the Umlaute. I tried to insert "locale=de_DE.utf8" somewhere in there, but it won't work. What can I do?
<lethu> Guest96949: what's the Umlaute?
<lethu> Guest96949: the accents?
<Not_a_Robot> Guys
<Not_a_Robot> Anyone here with Plasma 5+ have effects working?
<frischluft> Hi! Which weather app do u use at kubuntu? at all..
<bad_ip> man, idk if Ubuntu 16 has just made huge strides in the user side of Linux but installing Kubuntu 16 was by far the easiest install I've ever been throguh
<bad_ip> by far the easiest and most functional out of the box
<DarinMiller> bad_ip: Good to hear your install was smooth.  KDE with plasma 5 has come a long way but don't set you expectations to high as the developer are still addressing many issue (aka dual screen control).
<DarinMiller> Also, many fixes have been implemented but are not accessible unless backports are installed or unless you are experimenting with 16.10 alpha.
<timur_> Hello
<timur_> Is anybody here?
<kwfucc1> whats the best local network audio stream for kx studio
<kwfucc1> im a pirate radio station in phx az 67.9 fm 150 watts been on the air for 3 years 24 7
<kwfucc1> sorry 87.9 fm ..just switched to linux ..not likeing jack to much ..any vst3 like stuff out there
<kwfucc1> kwficc.com ..if u wat to cheack my net stream
<kwfucc1> i have a stignburg mixing board for my main out
<kwfucc1> so much free spftware in linux
<kwfucc1> what is this place   its like the 90s
<kwfucc1> i just want to know this how is it that u can make linux operate with every stock sound card and yet not with any of the manny i have here how is that
<radu__> hello
<lethu> kwfucc1: google them
<lethu> kwfucc1: this might not be the best place for you if you want a quick answer
<lethu> kwfucc1: sometimes you get lucky
<lethu> kwfucc1: make sure you stay around for a while and repeat your question
<kwfucc1> i did and have been for days i could have boght pritty much any adc by now i wanted //but hey thats half the fun //   how is that that no one has desighned a do all app for linux yet that dose this without all the hart eack
<lethu> kwfucc1: what is the hardware you are looking for support for?
<kwfucc1> ivgot all kinds of sound cards this is a raidiostation //its just none of them workn  shit i built this 150 watt transmitter from scratch /i think im going to end up
<kwfucc1> ripping thedac chip sets and ram out of this tacam dp 02 recording board i have //but i dont know where to find any sprcs on the bios //am i nuts could it be that hard /like in wine or something to genarate a usable digital signal at 192kz .24 bit
<kwfucc1> or maybe something in pure data
<kwfucc1> cuz this is no where near broadcast quality frome what im seing so fR
<kwfucc1> i cant evan run my rds below 192 kz
<kwfucc1> any stighnburg api,s u guys know about i could use the adq in my main board if i had thatb
<kwfucc1> i think i understand the reason for this strange place ..u all just sine in then split //what givs
<kwfucc1> hmm guess im not linux cool lol //kwfucc.com check ot out some time yo
<rajivmars> how to remove akonadi services in kubuntu 16.04? It consumes so much memory?
<rajivmars> Is it possible to install ubuntu 16.04 wallpapers in kubuntu 16.04?
<marahin> How can I check if Kubuntu is using my dedicated GPU?
<lethu> marahin: install mesa-utils then run glxinfo
<lethu> you might need to run glxinfo | less
<rajivmars> How to upgradefrom 16.04 to 16.04.1?
<rajivmars> How to upgrade from 16.04 to 16.04.1?
<Not_a_Robot> Anyone here with Plasma 5+ have effects working?
<leumas> Jikan: see it here  https://goo.gl/STaIhJ
<leumas> jinxi1: see it here  https://goo.gl/STaIhJ
<leumas> Jikan: apologies for calling your nick. it was meant for someone else
<Not_a_Robot> Can someone help me enable desktop effects?
<Not_a_Robot> Please :)
<leumas> Not_a_Robot: you can enable at Settings>Desktop Behaviour> Destop effects
<rajivmars> I have just installed "ubuntu-wallpapers" on my kubuntu 16.04 computer. But i don't know how to get these wallpapers, because whenever i go to wallpapers change settings it is not showing any of those wallpapers. anyone please help me find those?
<leumas> Not_a_Robot: there are several effects in there to work with
<Not_a_Robot> leumas: http://uploadpie.com/HKUmg no one works, that's why I ask :( They used to work in Plasma 4
<leumas> Not_a_Robot: try this, Alt+Shift+F12
<leumas> Not_a_Robot: that command suspends composiing an releases it as well
<Not_a_Robot> leumas: nothing happens, I tried before asking here
<Not_a_Robot> u_u
<leumas> Not_a_Robot: one last go at this, try Ctrl+F8, what do you see?
<leumas> Not_a_Robot: pls share your screenshot
<Not_a_Robot> Ctrl+F8 does nothing, what should happen? :(
<leumas> All opened windows shud form a grid
<Not_a_Robot> then.. no :/
<leumas> Its really strange you effects are not working
<santa_> Not_a_Robot: go to in systemsettings -> screen & monitor
<santa_> it's in the "hardware" section
<santa_> there go to the compositor thing
<Not_a_Robot> yes, santa_?
<santa_> Not_a_Robot: does it say something strange? can you select opengl/xrender?
<Not_a_Robot> santa_: my current configuration: http://uploadpie.com/fBSBh
<santa_> Not_a_Robot: select xrender as rendering backend and see what happens
<Not_a_Robot> yesss santa_!
<santa_> works?
<Not_a_Robot> welll
<Not_a_Robot> everything crashed
<Not_a_Robot> I don't have window's bars
<Not_a_Robot> top bars, with close button and so
<Not_a_Robot> the panel disappeared too
<Not_a_Robot> shit
<Not_a_Robot> I will have to reboot
<Not_a_Robot> haha
<Not_a_Robot> do you know how can I restar plasma?
<Not_a_Robot> Windows are there, that's why I cant talk
<Not_a_Robot> can*
<Not_a_Robot> I can't switch to another window so..
<Not_a_Robot> If someone can tell me how to restart plasma
<Not_a_Robot> I'll thank you
<DarinMiller> Not_a_Robot: killall plasmashell && plasmashell &
<DarinMiller> Not_a_Robot: if your windows bars are missing, you need to start or restart kwin.  Assuming your are running x, killall kwin_x11, then kwin_x11 & to restart.
<santa_> ↑ that
<Not_a_Robot_> Hello
<Not_a_Robot_> Sorry, I had to reboot
<DarinMiller> Not_a_Robot_: hi
<DarinMiller> I think you may have missed what I typed earlier...
<DarinMiller> Not_a_Robot_: to restart plasma: killall plasmashell && plasmashell &
<DarinMiller> Not_a_Robot_: if your windows bars are missing, you need to start or restart kwin.  Assuming your are running x, killall kwin_x11, then kwin_x11 & to restart.
<DarinMiller> oh well, I tried....
<Not_a_Robot> Hi
<Not_a_Robot> So..
<Not_a_Robot> It seems I have effects enabled
<Not_a_Robot> but plasma "crashes" when I try to use them
<Not_a_Robot> like the zoom effect
<Not_a_Robot> (the one I need)
<Not_a_Robot> and I have to restart then :(
<DarinMiller> Not_a_Robot: What is your video card?
<Not_a_Robot> Nvidia GTX 870M and Intel HD Graphics 4600, DarinMiller
<DarinMiller> Not_a_Robot: regardless of video card,  go to system settings -> Display and Monitor -> Compositer
<DarinMiller> Not_a_Robot: Check the rendering backend and set it to opengl 2.0 and set OpenGL interface to GLX
<Not_a_Robot> Now I'm using XRender but I was using OpenGL 3.0. Do I have to use the 2.0 now, DarinMiller?
<Not_a_Robot> ok
<Not_a_Robot> now it seems to work
<Not_a_Robot> With 2.0 and GLX
<DarinMiller> Not_a_Robot: if you are running the nvidia card with proprietary drivers, you should be able to use Opengl 3.0.
<DarinMiller> did you see my previous posts on how to restart plasma and recover your windows bars?
<Not_a_Robot> ehmm
<Not_a_Robot> The plasmashell thing yes
<Not_a_Robot> the Kwin thing no..
<DarinMiller>  if your windows bars are missing, you need to start or restart kwin.  Assuming your are running x, killall kwin_x11, then kwin_x11 & to restart.
<Not_a_Robot> Thank you For your help DarinMiller!
<Not_a_Robot> effects workiiing :D
<DarinMiller> Not_a_Robot: good to hear :)
<Not_a_Robot> Thanks to all who tried too, really!
<santa_> np, I'm glad it works
<santa_> ftr opengl doesn't work well here
<Not_a_Robot> I don't think I use the proprietary drivers because I couldn't use effects with OpenGL 3.1, DarinMiller
<leumas> Hi guys can someone help me look into this issue, steam wont launch  https://goo.gl/STaIhJ
<DarinMiller> leumas: I wish I could help, but steam always runs fine for me.  Did you install steam from the repositories or the steam website?
<leumas> DarinMiller: I have tried both and a getting the same result
<DarinMiller> leumas: Looks like its complaining about fonts.  Did you remove any fonts?
<leumas> Funny tho it worked before and all of a sudden it stopped working, cant really remember when it stopped.
<leumas> DarinMiller: nope, i didnt
<leumas> i usually update my system tho
<leumas> DarinMiller: will installng the fonts help the issue?
<johndroid> Hi, anyone using full disk encryption as a daily driver with neon KDE?
<DarinMiller> My 16.04 system is fully update w/ backports PPA and steam is fully updated to v017, 14687023329
<DarinMiller> leumas: did you try purging steam, then re-installing?
<leumas> DarinMiller: Done that already
<DarinMiller> What about renaming your ~/.local/share/Steam directory (assuming the default directory...)
#kubuntu 2016-07-24
<computer1> can anybody tell me how to get to Undernet on this thing
<valorie> !info partitionmanager
<ubottu> partitionmanager (source: partitionmanager): file, disk and partion management for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.1-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 1920 kB, installed size 7855 kB
<valorie> sheesh, that's misspelled!
<valorie> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<brandt> night
<Guest12996> when my android gets locked , i am unable to use dolphin to browse files! which does not happen with other file browsers! Any solutions?
<rajivmars> How to remove akonadi services? it consumes so much system resources.
<rajivmars> How to remove akonadi services? it consumes so much system resources? I am using kubuntu 16.04.
<ahoneybun> rajivmars: repeating questions that close does not help, sometimes people are off due to timezones
<rajivmars> ahoneybun: I am not repeating it.  i have just mentioned the name of my OS:)
<ahoneybun> alright just for info then ;)
<rajivmars> ahoneybun:np;-)
<radu_> anyone online ?
<patrick07> hello
<patrick07> is anyone here able to help with a samba issue?
<jubo2> Hiya
<jubo2> Friend would like to give his kid an easy password but is worried about hacking attempts
<jubo2> I told him that it is highly likely that sshd is not installed on client installation
<jubo2> We going swimming now but if anyone feels like telling him how he can give his kid an easy enough password without worrying about things from the Internet trying to hack and compromise the account it'd be appreciated.. I'll just leave irc open
<jubo2> even if there is an sshd running I think that it is quite easy to disable ssh logins for certain account
<Akata> Bonjour tout  le monde, je ne parle pas anglais,, j'aimerai savoir comment faire sur Kubuntu 16, pour lire un fichier video sur un lecteur reseaux, car  meme avec VLC , j'ai le message que ces impossible de le lire
<Dragnslcr> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Akata> ok merci desolé
<Dragnslcr> Pas de problem
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<yugoze> any one here?
<yugoze> hello?
<yugoze> knok knok...?
<Guest80065> fertrr
<Guest61984> Sup
<greggg> Hi can i use (k)ubuntu in this device - http://www.himediatech.com/q10pro.html i think to run this device as simple nas / lan disc server
<greggg> alternative is this device http://www.hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G143452239825
<Guest61984> Should be fine
<Guest61984> You may want to look into driver support for the hardware though
<Guest61984> and see if there are drivers available / any dirver issues
<Guest61984> driver *
<greggg> tvbox shoulb by ok ? its better - have box, more ram hdd
<greggg> better is tvbox or odroid
<Guest61984> both should be fine
<Guest61984> it's personal preference
<greggg> ok thanks
<mas886> I have a problem, I'm using plasma 5.6 on kubuntu, and for some reason when I hover my mouse on the right corner of the folder snippet, the tool bar to resize and access options doesn't appear.
<mas886> I know I can access the configuration by right click but I don't know how to resize it.
<[Relic]> is there a way to successfully get the 16.04.1 iso to a jump drive through 14.04?
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> get it to a jump drive ?
<ikonia> what do you mean
<[Relic]> getting a usb drive that actually works on boot
<[Relic]> tried start up disk, unetbootin, and some newer windows thing to get this image on the drive and it doesn't find a live version to boot to
<[Relic]> is the 16.04.1 iso defective?
<soee> no
<soee> [Relic]: you can try this to create bootable USB: http://www.etcher.io
<ikonia> can't you just dd the image ?
<ikonia> they are bootable iso's
<Abe_> why do I get this weird file manager when I open Download in firefox, not dolphin? http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=15061980
<Abe_> i think thats supposed to be the ubuntu one?
<Abe_> nautilus
<Abe_> Open up /usr/share/applications/defaults.list and change line inode/directory=nautilus.desktop to inode/directory=kde4/dolphin.desktop. Works without need to restart Firefox. ?
<Abe_> Didn't work for me either. Is there another possible solution?
<Abe_> schwul
#kubuntu 2017-07-17
<asking> hello, I have an issue that I can not find solution for: there is audio coming from chromium, but there is nothing from kde. Tried both backends, gstreamer and vlc. alsamixer shows a proper audio device and I can adjust volumes. I do not have pulsaudio installed. Only alsa. the kde, depending on what backend I use displays default device (if I use phonon-gstreamer) and default + couple of broadwell-rt286 devices. speaker-test -twav -
<BeyondStupid> hello, I have an issue that I can not find solution for: there is audio coming from chromium, but there is nothing from kde. Tried both backends, gstreamer and vlc. alsamixer shows a proper audio device and I can adjust volumes. I do not have pulsaudio installed. Only alsa. the kde, depending on what backend I use displays default device (if I use phonon-gstreamer) and default + couple of broadwell-rt286 devices. speaker-test -twav -c2 also works.
<lordievader> Good morning
<silv3r_m00n> in kubuntu 16.10 how do configure the system to automatically update/upgrade packages ?
<pineapplelover> hello is there any kde program to mount an ipad?
<pineapplelover> I am trying to use this: http://tunesviewer.sourceforge.net/ios-transfer-made-easier/ but is giving me all kind of errors
<Zhigalin> pineapplelover: kde should do it automatically
<pineapplelover> It recognizes it as a camera
<Zhigalin> pineapplelover: at least it did a couple of month ago
<pineapplelover> and I cannot add videos in there
<pineapplelover> It opens as a camera not as a unit
<pineapplelover> I think I need to mount it somehow in order to access apps inside
<Zhigalin> don't know then, sorry
<ryanpcmcquen> Anyone else have an issue with headphone output not working on Kubuntu 17.04?
<ryanpcmcquen> I've tried killing and restarting pulseaudio.
<pineapplelover> this works: https://gist.github.com/samrocketman/70dff6ebb18004fc37dc5e33c259a0fc Zhigalin
<pineapplelover> but it is a bit tedious
<pineapplelover> I need to find some gui
<mgolden_> pineappleuser: Can you explain more about your hardware and setup
<mgolden_> I suspect your issue is a simple matter of settings
<mgolden_> Have you opended the Audio Volumn Settings from the taskbar, by right clicking on it?
<mgolden_> pineapplelover: Oops - typed in wrong handle
<omer> Hi
<omer> from Izmit Turkey
<chris_> top 3 best things about Kubuntu off the top of your head?
#kubuntu 2017-07-18
<mufasa>  
<mufasa> c
<lordievader> Good morning
<ktonga> hey I have a wont-resume-from-suspension kind of problem but it happens only under bizarre circumstances
<ktonga> everything works perfect, I suspend and resume my laptop all the time without any problem
<ktonga> during the weekends
<ktonga> but when I bring the laptop to my job, I use it at the office all day, suspend it to go home and when I try to wake it up at home I get a black screen
<ktonga> and I can only restart it
<ktonga> I dont think it is directly realated to kubuntu but since I'm using it I desided to ask here instead of in #ubuntu
<Zhigalin> ktonga: unfortunately this kind of problems is hardly possibly to debug remotely
<ktonga> I bet! it is also hard to debug it locally :)
<ktonga> is there any guide I can follow to compile some debug info and open a bug report?
<lordievader> ktonga: Does it get a static ip assigned at home?
<Zhigalin> ktonga: Can it be that at home you're using LAN and in office WiFi or vice versa?
<lordievader> ktonga: If so, you can look at the logs via ssh.
<ktonga> the only difference I rackon is that at the office I connect over wired connection
<ktonga> and have a few proxies
<ktonga> im using wifi router with dhcp
<ktonga> at home
<Zhigalin> ktonga: Tried extracting the ethernet cable before suspend?
<ktonga> always after restarting as last resort I find in syslog a funny line full of ^@^@ right after the suspend line
<ktonga> tried all possible combination
<ktonga> is driving me crazy
<ktonga> suspending connected
<ktonga> disconnecting and then suspending
<ktonga> today I anebled my android hotspot to use regular wifi for a while before suspending
<ktonga> but it happened anyways
<Zhigalin> ktonga: Your office is cursed :)
<ktonga> do you recommend going to church? :P
<chr1s> ktonga: my guess would be a kernel module is loaded to handle your network card and doesn't handle suspending properly
<ktonga> if it solves the bug I would!
<Zhigalin> chr1s: The same thing I thought
<chr1s> see what modules show up when you do "lsmod" on a command line before plugging in at the office
<ktonga> is there a separate log file with that kind of info?
<chr1s> do the same after you add the cable and see what's different
<Zhigalin> ktonga: Let me guess, you have some Broadcom shit?
<ktonga> I think so yes since I have a dell
<ktonga> the wifi is also broadcom and seems to worl fine tho
<Zhigalin> ktonga: if you run "lsmod", you see "b43" ?
<ktonga> ok that's a good one will compare lsmod before and after plugging in
<ktonga> nope a quick grep shows nothing with b43
<chr1s> ktonga: if you can identify the extra modules you should be able to take the network card down and unload them be you suspend
<Zhigalin> ktonga: b44 or bcma ?
<ktonga> yes I would be keen to do some manual (script later) steps to sort out the problem
<chr1s> does lspci tell you what the card is?
<Zhigalin> ktonga: I bet is some broadcom shit giving you this problem
<chr1s> if you know the card it'll be easier to find the driver :)
<ktonga> Network controller: Broadcom Limited BCM4352 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter (rev 03)
<chr1s> what about the ethernet card?
<ktonga> I can try to reproduce it at home wiring up to the router
<ktonga> at work I plug to a usb hub that gives me network and an external screen that I dont use
<ktonga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25117770/
<chr1s> ok, i'm thinking your usb driver doesn't like to suspend
<ktonga> the whole output, nothing about ethernet
<chr1s> if you get your network via the usb
<ktonga> but I use a usb mouse all the time should that also cause a problem? jsut asking
<chr1s> you probably need some specific driver for your usb hub?
<chr1s> try unloading that before you suspend
<ktonga> I also use that `proxydrive` script to setup office proxy autoamtically
<chr1s> no your mouse wouldn't be using the same driver
<ktonga> it is sad I cant specify per-conn proxy settings :(
<ktonga> and this scripts hooks into nm events
<Zhigalin> ktonga: if you run lspci -v
<Zhigalin> ktonga: and find "Network Controller: Broadcom Corportaion BCM43********"
<Zhigalin> ktonga: than you have "Kernel driver in use: ******"
<Zhigalin> ktonga: What it says?
<ktonga> wl and bcma
<ktonga> driver wl
<ktonga> module bcma, wl
<Zhigalin> ktonga: perfect
<Zhigalin> ktonga: make a backup copy: "cp /etc/pm/config.d/default /etc/pm/config.d/default.old"
<Zhigalin> ktonga: and than "echo 'SUSPEND_MODULES="bcma wl"' >> /etc/pm/config.d/default"
<ktonga> if I dont have such file shall I create it?
<ktonga> ok will create the file with that single line
<Zhigalin> ktonga: yes, just put inside SUSPEND_MODULES="bcma wl"
<ktonga> done
<ktonga> so the modules will be unloaded before suspend?
<ktonga> then they are loaded back?
<Zhigalin> ktonga: yes
<Zhigalin> ktonga: they should be loaded back automatically
<ktonga> and what is the default behaviour if they are not listed there?
<Zhigalin> ktonga: But if this won't happen you can always run "modprobe bcma wl" at startup
<ktonga> stupid Q, should that take effect the next time I suspend? or do I need to do any extra step to make it affective?
<Zhigalin> ktonga: try rebooting first
<ktonga> ok will do
<Zhigalin> ktonga: for me it worked. (I also have a Dell with broadcom shit)
<Zhigalin> I HATE BROADCOM
<ktonga> dell is supposed to be one of the brands officially supporting ubuntu :(
<ktonga> since the offer dells with ubuntu preinstalled
<ktonga> I noticed that :D
<Zhigalin> ktonga: Dell yes, but broadcom no
<ktonga> I already have the output of lsmod and lspci saved
<ktonga> will compare them with the respective output after plugging in as suggested
<ktonga> maybe I get some more insight
<Zhigalin> ktonga: P.S. HP also sells some notebooks with ubuntu but they only offers linux support for their printers
<ktonga> so the xps 13 developer has another network hw?
<Zhigalin> ktonga: don't know
<ktonga> nw
<ktonga> ok guys, thanks a lot for all the help wish me luck :P
<Zhigalin> ktonga: Good luck!
<ktonga> cheers!
<chr1s> hope it works out :)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Zhigalin> рш
<x-ip> hi all
<kubunted> Updated firefox , all extensions are gone. Does it ever end? Is linux really ,as so more and more often pointed by the experts , turning into a piece of sh!t ?
<kubunted> plus some kinda freaky certificate complaints at random and flickering desktop...make sence
<kubunted> murder
#kubuntu 2017-07-19
<Solomon> excuse me, i have an issue with i3. I have installed it on Kubuntu 17.04, but it won't let me run on the terminal. I checked if I could change it on the login screen but couldn't find the option.
<Solomon> ERROR: Another window manager seems to be running (X error 10) <-- This is the error I get when I try running it from the terminal, and I don't understand it
<Solomon> anyone?
<mgolden> Solomon: i3 meaning an i3 processor?
<aiena> Hi. I am trying to understand how kde automatically creates configs in the home folder in kubuntu. I noticed if I run mysqld without arguments as root it takes akonadi's configs by default. These are not specified in /etc/mysq.cnf iffact akonadi uses its wn mysql.cnf and running mysqld as root (sudo -i) seems to pick those by default.
<aiena> using kubuntu 16
<aiena> Any insight into this would be very useful for future troubleshooting
<lordievader> Good morning
<extremis> need help please. I'm trying to run update-grub2 but I keep getting: grub-probe: error: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sde1 , I have mounted the boot partition to /mnt/drive/boot and set binds for /proc, /dev, /sys then chroot /mnt/drive
<extremis> this /dev/sde1 is the /boot for my livecd
<extremis> I mounted the root of /mnt/drive before any of the binds
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<riker> hi
<BluesKaj> Hi riker
<himcesjf> How was #kubuntu on IRC and Kubuntu Support group on Telegram linked?
<lordievader> himcesjf: A bot who passes messges along.
<IrcsomeBot> Bjørn Kristiansen was added by: Bjørn Kristiansen
<ruw3aw> i installed 16.04 on a HP Netbook and I need to setup wifi it does not have a Network connector
<eXistenZe> Hey there.
<eXistenZe> I'm gonna ask a question that could just earn me a ban, but isn't kde more and more like a mini windows?
<mparillo> A pedant might respond that KDE is a community that builds software.  But that software, when installed with upstream defaults tends to look "flatter" than it used to. But, I  have heard that the KDE community's design discussions, which are open, generally preceded any Windows shipment.
#kubuntu 2017-07-20
<MaxulicaNA> Hello
<MaxulicaNA> After installing kbuntu 17.04 I have neither the bar nor the dock nor anything. How do I navigate the bar?
<MaxulicaNA> Or how do I activate the bar?
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> right-click the desktop, or click the little "hamburger" menu (|||) sideways
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> it's called the system manager
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> also you can right-click on the plasma symbol (dot dot dot >)
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> for alternatives
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> and you can have them anywhere you want - top, sides, bottom
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<stu> hey all......need some help.  trying to get used to kubuntu and need some help with setting up my wd my passbook on linux
<karstenk> Hello! How can I disable 3D acceleration in my KDE? Cause of JVM crashes with [i965_dri.so+0x3b0492]
<BluesKaj> karstenk, is that the default intel driver?
<karstenk> I have used intel update tool to install last recommended
<karstenk> Have an i7700k which should have a hd730
<karstenk> but performs very bad
<BluesKaj> karstenk, which intel update tool ...from their website ?
<BluesKaj> wenbsite drivers aren't usually supported, use the default
<karstenk> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/intel-graphics-update-tool-linux-os-v2.0.2
<BluesKaj> yeah, if it's not working correctly it's obviously not supported on 'buntu OSs yet ...use the plain jane i965
<karstenk> How to downgrade to this?
<oerheks> that  i7700k got intel hd 630, not 730 .. does that driver come with an uninstallscript?
<karstenk> that tool itself has only an install button, pitty not uninstall
<karstenk> I have could purged the tool of intel, know need to know, how to install your recommended
<karstenk> there is i965-va-driver I could sudo apt-get purge i965-va-driver. Should I do this?
<yhxie> 1
<netskyz> hi
<netskyz> anbody else?
<netskyz> hello?
<netskyz> are u go to bed ?
<BluesKaj> netskyz, got a question?
<netskyz> BluesKaj, no question, just a friendly greeting
<netskyz> where are you from? BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> ahh a friendly greeting by asking if they're gone to bed ..that's different :-)
<netskyz> lol
<netskyz> why my kubuntu system always pop bug report dialog
<BluesKaj> something must be crashing
<netskyz> im so agitated....
<netskyz> oh,,, there are another one...
<netskyz> it said: Sorry , Ubuntu 17.04 has experienced an internal error...
<netskyz> now im in over my head...
<netskyz> im gonna go to bed its 0:43am in china
<viewer|51551> hello
<marton> hi, I upgraded kubuntu from 16.10 to 17.04. During the upgrade, I got an error message with "your system could be in an unusable state" and that I should run dpkg --reconfigure -a which I did but it didn't seem to do anything. Now I get a black screen after the splash.
<marton> tried reinstalling nvidia drivers, xorg, sddm and kde plasma. How do I go about figuring this out? Xorg and sddm logs didn't seem to show anything but I might just not be looking at the right places.
<BluesKaj> marton, did you update/upgrade your 16.10 packages before upgrading to17.04?
#kubuntu 2017-07-21
<lordievader> Good morning
<Zhigalin> Hello
<lordievader> Hey Zhigalin, how are you?
<Zhigalin> lordievader: Seeking to fix a segmentation fault in KDE...
<lordievader> In what exactly?
<Zhigalin> KDevelop
<lordievader> Hmm, haven't used it in a while. Switched over to vim. What operation does it crash on?
<Zhigalin> There are some php files which drive the parser crazy and segfaulting when trying to edit
<Zhigalin> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=381123
<ubottu> KDE bug 381123 in Language Support: PHP "Kdevelop crashes on parsing php project [Php::TypeBuilder::visitStatement]" [Crash,Confirmed]
<lordievader> I thought I had similar problems with the php plugin, my solution was to remove it.
<Zhigalin> I'm one of kdev-php maintainers so I cant solve it this way :)
<Zhigalin> However is a pretty rare bug
<Zhigalin> I have never encountered it in my php projects...
<lordievader> I understand this is not a solution to you.
<lordievader> I suppose you are already in #kdevelop (if that is still a thing)
<Zhigalin> Yeah
<Zhigalin> lordievader: Try to give a look to KDevelop 5, we made a lot of improvements and switched to clang based c++ support...
<lordievader> I'm fine with vim, actually.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<dingurt> Anyone have an issue with GRUB where it will boot normally if you hit 'e' and F10, or let the timer run out, but go to a black screen if you immediately hit enter when the GRUB menu shows up?
<dingurt> Anyone have an issue with GRUB where it will boot normally if you hit 'e' and F10, or let the timer run out, but go to a black screen if you immediately hit enter when the GRUB menu shows up?
<acheronuk> not heard of that. have you searched https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<EldonMcGuinness> Could it be a hdd spinup issue? See if you bios has a spinup delay option.
<EldonMcGuinness> Used to be an issue ages ago with lots of computers, thought it was extinct now though.
<oost_> does apt-get support the reuse of file permissions out of the box on updates of executables, or is this taken care of by help something else?
<MDTech-us_MAN> Hello,
<MDTech-us_MAN> I'm gonna upgrade my KUbuntu 16.10 to 17.04
<MDTech-us_MAN> is there anything I should know?
<MDTech-us_MAN> stuff to look out for, etc
#kubuntu 2017-07-22
<df__> any easy way to give internet to an android phone through usb cable? the computer has internet but the phone doesn't
<MDTech-us_MAN> Yea, so basically after upgrading to 17.04 I had to add sddm to the video group
<MDTech-us_MAN> anyone know how I can easily duplicate a panel
<lordievader> Good morning
<sunseeker> hello
<sunseeker> got an issue installing nvidia driver
<lordievader> What kind of issue?
<sunseeker> i am using the prerelease and got install conficts
<sunseeker> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<sunseeker>  nvidia-340 : Depends: lib32gcc1 but it is not going to be installed
<sunseeker>               Depends: libc6-i386 but it is not going to be installed
<sunseeker> i got newer versions of some required packages
<mok> why are you installing nvidia-340 may I ask? Is it an older graphics card?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<karstenk> Hello is there someone who could help me to configure my system with nvidia gpu correctly, there are so much tutorials and tips in the net, but nothing of this seems reliable. Iam currently in kernel 4.8 where my nvidia driver works, after I had blacklisted nouveau and updated initramfs, but that same procedure seems not to work, with kernel 4.10 . where I ever stuck, when it trys to load, with blinking cursor on black screen.
<BluesKaj> karstenk, which nvidia card and driver?
<karstenk> GTX750TI and 375 currently
<karstenk> iam dreaming of using my hd630 for my second monitor, but when connect the second screen at IGD, it shows only the kubuntu logo. In past Ive used only that integrated graphic of my i7700k, but that is to slow for some things like minecraft. But I would be glad, when both screens would work at the nvidia gpu.
<karstenk> and yes, Ive removed all intel driver before
<BluesKaj> karstenk, sorry i don't much about fixing multimonitor setups
<BluesKaj> but for one monitor black screen try nomodeset in /etc/default/grub in place of "quiet splash" if you can get to the vt/tty , ctl+alt+F1-F6
<DarinMiller> karstenk: Still here?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> Is gcomris part of our packageset?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> It used to be got and is now At and part of the KDE community
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> They will release 0.80 in august
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> While Ubuntu has .50
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> Oh gosh. Gtk to Qt
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> So we should now own it
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> seems not
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> Fiddlesticks, wrong channel, sorry
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> Anyway, can you add that to our todo?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> Right now on my phone
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> Would be so great to get it up-to-date
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> If officially KDE, then I guess so :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> Yup.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> Thank you
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Gcompis in our package set?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> PPA it and done
<cfaulk43> Hi everyone! Can someone help me? I need to find out who maintains the package "klettres".  I just installed it and switched into British English mode for my son, and the letters are so badly mispronounced, it's unbelievable.
<cfaulk43> It sounds like they didn't have a British English speaker to pronounce them. The speaker sounds more like they're French or German.
<cfaulk43> Since I am a native British English speaker, I'd obviously like to offer my services to re-record these, but I don't even know where to start!
<acheronuk> Help > About Kletters, and the Author tab will get you to: http://i.imgur.com/5desfLO.png
<cfaulk43> perfection, cheers!
<Taggnostr> hello
<Taggnostr> my pc froze and when I restarted plasmashell didn't start
<Taggnostr> it already happened in the past but I was able to start it manually or a further reboot fixed it, but now it doesn't seem to work
<Taggnostr> Unable to start Dr. Konqi
<Taggnostr> Re-raising signal for core dump handling.
<Taggnostr> never mind, after that it segfaulted and I was able to restart it
<IrcsomeBot1> <Bjørn Kristiansen> Hi, I'm running Kubuntu 17.04 with all the latest updates and have two AOC G2460VQ6 at 60Hz. They are capable of 75Hz at 1080p, but I cannot figure out how to enable. I have a Nvidia GeForce GTX 750 Ti. xrandr -q gives the following output: … Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 3840 x 1080, maximum 16384 x 16384 … VGA-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) … DVI-D-0 connected primary 1920x1080+0+0 (no
<IrcsomeBot1> axis y axis) 531mm x 299mm …    1920x1080     60.00*+  59.94    50.00    60.00    50.04   …    1680x1050     59.95   …    1440x900      59.89   …    1280x1024     75.02    60.02   …    1280x960      60.00   …    1280x720      60.00    59.94    50.00   …    1024x768      75.03    70.07    60.00   …    800x600       75.00    72.19    60.32    56.25   …    720x576       50.00   …    720x480       59.94   …    640x480       7
<IrcsomeBot1> connected 1920x1080+1920+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 531mm x 299mm …    1920x1080     60.00*+  59.94    50.00    60.00    50.04   …    1680x1050     59.95   …    1440x900      59.89   …    1280x1024     75.02    60.02   …    1280x960      60.00   …    1280x720      60.00    59.94    50.00   …    1024x768      75.03    70.07    60.00   …    800x600       75.00    72.19    60.32    56.25   …    720x576       50
<IrcsomeBot1> 640x480       75.00    72.81    59.94    59.93   … I've run below command to add option of 75Hx at 1920x1080, but Nvidia settings only shows refresh rate 60Hz. … xrandr —output HDMI-0 —mode 1920x1080 —rate 75 … xrandr —output DVI-D-0 —mode 1920x1080 —rate 75 … KDE System Settings only shows up to 60Hz as well. … I must be missing something, but what. Can anyone give me some advise?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Bjørn Kristiansen> (Photo, 1243x854) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/w6wn0JIq/file_2920.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <Bjørn Kristiansen> I've added two above commands to my startup as well.
#kubuntu 2017-07-23
<superlewis> holaaaaa
<RARAX> hi
<RARAX> (K)
<RARAX> :)
<karstenk_> Hello! Does somebody have some suggestions to that error: "java.util.ConcurrentModificationException ... at java.util.HashMap$HashIterator.nextNode(HashMap.java:1437) ~[?:1.8.0_131] ..."
<karstenk_> sorry wrong channel
<amnesia_> Hi
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<GreatEmerald> Is ntfs-3g included on the Kubuntu LiveCD?
<krytarik> GreatEmerald: Yes.
<GreatEmerald> Nice, thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> a "manifest" which is the list of all files in each ISO from a release can be found by going to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/ and selecting the release you want, and scrolling down the .manifest file and opening it up
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> including the alpha 1 for 17.10, our upcoming release
<marcus__> hi
<marcus__> how areyou
<marcus__> what
<marcus__> lol
<marcus__> still kiki
<marcus__> helloooooooooo
<marcus__> hey
<marcus__> hi
<marcus__> hello
<marcus__> anyone
<marcus__> okay
<marcus__> helllo
<marcus__> hello
<marcus__> hell
<marcus__> i meant hello
<marcus__> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<marcus__> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<krytarik> marcus__: Stop now?
<marcus__> sorry
<marcus__>  noones talking
<krytarik> Yes, it's a support channel.
<marcus__> oo sorry
<marcus__>  im am so dum
<marcus__> are you thre
<marcus__> helooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<marcus__> helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<marcus__> helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<marcus__> helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<marcus__> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<marcus__> if you dont awser i willdo it agn
<acheronuk> !ops | marcus__
<ubottu> marcus__: Help! Channel Emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies!) yofel, ovidiu-florin, ahoneybun, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, ryanakca, mneptok, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, valorie, shadeslayer, Unit193
<marcus__> what
<marcus__> what
<marcus__> what
<marcus__> what
<marcus__> ubattu what
<marcus__> tell me agin
<Unit193> marcus__: Stop spamming.
<marcus__> what
<marcus__> spamming
<marcus__> scuse me
<marcus__> i am not spaming
<Unit193> Yes, you clearly are.  No PMs please.
<marcus__> watch
<marcus__> it
<marcus__>  you better
<marcus__> haha
<marcus__> hey
<marcus__> im back
<marcus__> im sorry
<marcus__>  okay
<marcus__> i got
<marcus__> carried away
<marcus__> cool
<marcus__> sorry
<marcus__> hey guys
<IrcsomeBot> DGUERRERO was added by: DGUERRERO
<marcus__> hi
<marcus__> oooooookay
<marcus__> hey guys
<marcus__> hi
<Unit193> marcus__: Dude, just ask your question, all on one line and don't use enter as punctuation, and wait for an answer.
<marcus__> sorry
<marcus__> problem
<marcus__> huh
<marcus__> hey
<marcus__> helllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<marcus__> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Mamarok> how about banning him?
<Mamarok> thanks Unit193
<JMichaelX> so, Amarok is possibly not really being maintained anymore? i wonder what if there are people who will pick it back up
<chcknrub> is amarok still working?
<chcknrub> if ain't broke, don't change anything..
#kubuntu 2018-07-16
<Hg200> can anyone tell me how long they'd estimate it should take for kde partition editor to shift over ~1tb of space?
<Hg200> well, i turned on hard drive monitor widgets to watch the partition in question, and it's certainly doing things to it
<Hg200> also *all* the RAM is being used
<Hg200> i'm guessing that it's moving over the partition as i wanted. it's been going for 50+ minutes though
<Hg200> ah, just topped an hour
<Hg200> but yeah i guess kdepartedit is doing stuff
<lordievader> Transfering 1Tb will take a long time. Especially since you are reading and writing to the same disk.
<Hg200> i sort of figured. i've been able to verify that the backend tools are doing stuff, but i wish i could figure out how to monitor them more closely
<Hg200> i have no idea how far along it is or whether i'll be able to tell if it does encounter a problem
<Hg200> oh woah it jumped up to 40% completed!
<lordievader> Tools like `iotop` can tell you how much io is going on.
<Hg200> ok so the 'resize partition' portion took 2:15:18 .. not bad i guess
<Hg200> ah i should have suspected there was a -top for this
<Hg200> anyway it's moved a couple steps down to 'move the file system'
<Hg200> ah nice. iotop is really useful for this
<Hg200> thanks lordievader :)
<jemand> Hi hi, I'm trying to set up a vault an get this error: cryfs: Es ist die falsche Version installiert. Version 0.9.6 ist erforderlich
<jemand> Trying EncFS ends in:
<jemand> encfs: Es ist die falsche Version installiert. Version 1.9.1 ist erforderlich
<jemand> encfsctl: Es ist die falsche Version installiert. Version 1.9.1 ist erforderlich
<jemand> it's a brand new installation, 18.04 with all updates
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jemand> hi, nobody around with experiences about VAULT?
<jemand> I'm trying to set up a vault an get this error: "cryfs: Es ist die falsche Version installiert. Version 0.9.6 ist erforderlich"
<obert> update from 16 to 17 failed, now I got only a black screen, how to format linux hdd?
<rich__> Hi, Is this a place I can ask trouble shooting questions, or am I better off going straight to a forum?
<rich__> anyone?
<erts> Hi there! I have a weird problem with Plasma 5.12: the trashcan icon doesn't change when the trashcan changes state (empty/full). At the moment it has the "full" icon, but it's actually empty. I have had this for a long time and it's extremelly annoying, can't find any information online other than some people asking about the same issue but not getting any response. Does anybody know how to fix this issue, or why is this caused? Thanks!
<obert> ...
<diogenes_> erts, try a different icon set
<erts> diogenes_: I already did that. It happens with all of them, also with the default one...
<diogenes_> erts, then try a new user
<erts> I did that too, and also tried with a virtual machine. It works at first but after a few minutes of use (or customisation of the options, or I don't know what) it goes static, every time
<diogenes_> then it's a plasma bug
<erts> it seems to have been around since 4.x or even 3.x and nobody has ever looked into it.... I find it very hard to explain how to replicate since I don't know why this is happening
<erts> seriously nobody else are having this issue?
<diogenes_> erts, could be that no one looked into it just because the vast majority of linuxoids people donţt use desktop icons at all (iţm one of them)
<erts> that's true... for some reason I'm still (only) using the home folder and the trash one... just can't get used to not using them :/
<erts> I think I found a workaround... give me a second
<erts> nope
<erts> I disabled the "limit maximum size" for the trashcan on dolphin and the icon worked again, waited a while, deleted another file, emptied it and it kept the same full icon...
<niccagenick> Hi guys, I'm new. The IRC is for help, support or some else?
<diogenes_> !topic | niccagenick
<ubottu> niccagenick: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<niccagenick> Thanks!
<diogenes_> yw
<qwebirc41127> When I open a new session in Konsole I do not have group permissions. What might be causing that?
<BluesKaj> qwebirc41127, add yourself to the sudo group, sudo adduser username sudo
<qwebirc41127> BluesKaj, I already am a member of sudo group. Tryed adding myself again, didn't help. Still no group permissions in Konsole. Executing "su username" opens session with working permissions though.
<BluesKaj> qwebirc41127, thats almost like debian permissions , haven't seen that before on Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> anyway, I have to leave ...might BBL
<qwebirc41127> I am running Kubuntu 16.04 LTS. And I have only noticed this issue today when I could not access a mounted filesystem that required group permissions. A few weeks ago everything worked fine.
<qwebirc41127> Tried using Xterm, the same problem. Might be an issue with KDE.
<IrcsomeBot2> <TaurohtaRR> anyone knows whether 18.04 going to be updated to 5.13 or it is going to stick with 5.12 LTS?
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @TaurohtaRR, The 18.04 main archive and isos will stay on 5.12.x LTS. 5.13 may be available in backports or other PPA at some point, when new Qt builds becoeme available.
<IrcsomeBot2> <TaurohtaRR> great. thx for clarification.
<niccagenick_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/84o7zsR8
<niccagenick> I need help, I tried to upgrade my system and it broke the system.
<acheronuk> niccagenick: ppa-purge ppa:kubuntu-ppa/experimental
<niccagenick> This video https://youtu.be/RjQCclr3eiY
<acheronuk> niccagenick: we can't control all the stupid people or videos on youtube!
<acheronuk> people = video makers
<acheronuk> niccagenick: that ppa says clearly "DEVELOPMENT PPA ONLY - DO NOT USE ON A PRODUCTION/END USER SYSTEMS"
<niccagenick> Well now I only acess the grub what can I do?
<niccagenick> Is there one recovery system?
<acheronuk> niccagenick: purge the ppa as above, then try installing the packages 'kubuntu-desktop plasma-desktop plasma-workspace sddm' again
<niccagenick> Well doesn't work because I don't acess the dextop, only logon screen
<niccagenick> Stupid video i will reinstall the Kubuntu so...
<acheronuk> niccagenick: switch to a VT and login on that
<acheronuk> e.g. CRTL+ALT+F2
<acheronuk> bit late now, but it's also always useful to have ssh set up so you can ssh in from another machine to do command line stuff
<niccagenick> I can do the command line in live USB?
<niccagenick_> Well I think my pc fucked out
<genii> niccagenick_: This is understandably frustrating, but please remember also the no swearing guidelines for this channel please
<niccagenick_> Sorry
<acheronuk> niccagenick_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<kowal> this distro is amazing
<kowal> does kubuntu come with a gui file manager that supports sftp?
<kowal> I'm looking for something that would allow me to drag and drop folders from my vps into my desktop
<luuk> kowal: Yes in Dolphin you can add a new network folder, choose ssh, and select the sftp protocol
<kowal> luuk: oh thanks I forgot about Dolphin, I replaced it with Thunar immediately after installing kubuntu
<izorak> quit
<kowal> is there any way to tell Dolphin to open files only after a double click, as opposed to a single one?
<kowal> okay nevermind
<neoz> Hi! can I ask about Konversation client?
<neoz> how can I erase/delete a dropdown history of visited channels in Konversation? I mean "File" -> "Enter a channel" -> "Channel" field - it show a list of visited channels and I want to clear it...
<Dragnslcr> neoz- you can try editing ~/.config/konversationrc
<neoz> thanks <Dragnslcr>!
<neoz> no, it not works...
<neoz> found and clear these entries from ~/.config/konversationrc, restarted Konversation client, but still can see history of these channels
#kubuntu 2018-07-17
<viewer|57638> just figured out that kubuntu 18.04 doesn't work with 3d accel in vbox ; / is there an alternative distro that works well in vbox with 3d accel?
<viewer|57638> vbox 5.2
<redphantom> Can anyone help me? Been trying to update mono but failing hopelessly
<redphantom> i even tried compiling the tarball but that didn't update it
<IrcsomeBot2> <TaurohtaRR> I/m experiencing some slowness of file open diaalog … What might be cause of this? … When I try to open some file from Kate for instance it shows open dialog borders and just loading for few seconds(3 to10 usually)
<IrcsomeBot2> <TaurohtaRR> oh it seems it depends on one of autofs mounts is not available
<IrcsomeBot2> <TaurohtaRR> if it is available it works fast and smooth
<IrcsomeBot2> <TaurohtaRR> is it possible to fix this somehow for case when autofs NFS share not available?
<zxq9> Try making sure the unavailable volume isn't mounted (or trying to be mounted).
<vegii> KDE ocassionally freezes on me. This seems to be a long known issue without a known solution?
<vegii> as ub all panels freeze
<vegii> *as in
<IrcsomeBot2> Scyt4l3 was added by: Scyt4l3
<ylli_> hello
<ylli_> all
<Guest24459> hey guys. I am a newbie and just messed up my system slightly. My system partition (including /home) is on a ssd. I have now mounted my 2nd HDD to /home instead of /home/datahdd . how do I make that right? How can I reverse that? I am sure I can just tell the system to take the "old" /home folder somehow, right? Thanks for your help!
<Guest24459> Kubunt 18.04
<Guest24459> Kubuntu 18.04
<Guest24459> in my box there is an sda, sdb and sdc.
<Guest24459> sdc is my system SSD. sdb is the data HDD.
<Guest24459> In my research I have found out that apparently I have to edit the fstab but I do not know how.
<Guest24459> I am afraid if I do this wrong, my computer won't start at all.
<Guest24459> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<Guest24459> # / was on /dev/sda1 during installation
<Guest24459> UUID=706dd3de-cec8-4d66-88b2-c73a9497994e	/	ext4	errors=remount-ro	0	1	
<Guest24459> /swapfile	none	swap	sw	0	0	
<Guest24459> /dev/sdb1	/home/pan	ntfs	defaults	0	0	
<Guest24459> That's my fstab.
<Guest24459> The only thing I want to do is telling the system NOT to mount the data HDD to /home. Then it should default to taking the /home folder on the system SSD, right?
<Guest24459> So can I just delete the line "/dev/sdb1 /home/pan ntfs defaults 0 0 "?
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<IrcsomeBot2> <fmb> Hi everybody
<IrcsomeBot2> <fmb> (Photo, 233x121) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/NWFzMr6s/file_8608.jpg
<IrcsomeBot2> <fmb> I've been experiencing various display problems and haven't found a solution to them yet. Lots of screen tearing and very frequently I get the names of icons on my desktop to have a colored banner over them (see screenshot). I've asked this before and it seems no one had an answer, but today I found the compositor settings, about which I don't have a clue. Is there anything I could try there?
<IrcsomeBot2> <fmb> Another thing twice it has happened to me: the system notifies me of updates, then I click the notification to open Discovery, tell it to update and it hangs like you can see on the following screenshot.
<IrcsomeBot2> <fmb> (Photo, 996x755) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/NlMXo210/file_8610.jpg
<IrcsomeBot2> <fmb> There's nothing I can do about it. If I try to close it it says there are tasks that need to be done.
<IrcsomeBot2> <fmb> Only thing that worked was opening a terminal and then sudo reboot
<mparillo> fmb: Yes, that happens to me on CC. But you do not need to sudo reboot. I use ksysguard, and kill discover from there. And instead of sudo reboot you can now systemctl reboot (no sudo required).
<IrcsomeBot> <fmb> @mparillo, oh, thank you!
<serega404> Hi
<fscale> Ok folks, now that I've finished my tedious setup of Kubuntu, it's time to complain about the minor issues(Too late to switch to some other distro actually.) It all works fine for some time after a boot but then, programs of icons which I've set to always appear in the system tray don't appear & the Windows key doesn't launch the application launcher(Mouse click works fine.)
<fscale> all this is fixed after a reboot but then it appears again after using it for some time.
<fscale> Anyone else facing these issues?
<fscale> Kubuntu 18.04 LTS
<fscale> The application launcher is basically the start menu of Kubuntu
<swein> anyone else with a intel GPU (I have iris 520) get weird checkerboarding artifacts when moving items fast? or playing video
<swein> also is there no multi monitor DPI scaling options in 18.04?
<pineapplelover_> hello should kubuntu update manager be suggesting to upgrade kubuntu to 18.04 LTS are there still bugs to fix or should I keep waiting?
<pineapplelover_> hello?
<vespertatia> hi
<genii> pineapplelover_: It will prompt after 18.04.1 is out
<pineapplelover_> genii thanks
<genii> ( July 26 )
<fscale> genii: But I'm already on 18.04 will the update to 18.04 change settings or anything for that matter?
<fscale> update to *18.04.1
<genii> No
<fscale> Also I hope it'll fix some of the minor bugs I posted above.
<niccagenick> Some settings such as touchpad sensitivity and Konsole's setting (Contr + alt + t) are disabled. I can not click on them. Someone know how to change that?
<niccagenick> I tried to change all suggestions on foruns or sites but no one helps me
<IrcsomeBot> Nicolas was added by: Nicolas
<fredo> hello
<fredo> Is is possible to prevent kubuntu from printing an enless stream of messages upon startup, without being able to modify /etc/default/grub
<fredo> I can't get the machine to boot, so I can't do anything that involves working with the terminal, all I have access to is the grub command line
<krabbe> moin
<gogeta> who shot the kubuntu dog lol
#kubuntu 2018-07-18
<orlando> boa noite
<orlando> tem BR?
<orlando> please
<orlando> have channel BR?
<krabbe> wat?
<Unit193> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<orlando> obrigado
<IrcsomeBot3> gabgab86 was added by: gabgab86
<IrcsomeBot3> <gabgab86> Hello good people! My name is Gabriel, and I joined this group because I'm having a problem in my kubuntu 18.04, maybe someone can find a solution, I've googled my problem, but I've found anything about it.
<diogenes_> gabgab86, that's very mysterious problem, i've neve heard of
<niccagenick> Googled? Never hear before
<IrcsomeBot3> <gabgab86> When I delete a file located in an external unit (USB stick or external hdd) the deleted file is moved to the Trash found in ~/.local/shared/Trash instead of creating a new trash folder in my external unit. … I wouldn't have any problem if I had a normal HDD, but I own a SSD as my main disk. … Thanks in advance!!
<IrcsomeBot3> <gabgab86> @niccagenick, Sorry, english is not my main language googled = search in google 😅
<diogenes_> gabgab86, that's the expected normal behavior, if you wanna remove files permanently without sending them to trash, use shift+del.
<IrcsomeBot3> <gabgab86> @diogenes_, So the .trash folder created in the root of the external unit is not created anymore?
<diogenes_> gabgab86, all the files deleted on any external things attached to your pc, they go into your OS trashcan
<IrcsomeBot3> <gabgab86> @diogenes_, Thank you!!!!
<diogenes_> gabgab86, yw
<smurfslover> Hi, i have a triple boot windows 10 + kubuntu + kde neon, after installing a kernel update in kubuntu it overwrote the grub bootloader in MBR
<smurfslover> Now i can't find how to reinstall kde neon's grub, grub-install works and reports no errors but on reboot i'm stuck with kubuntu's grub again
<diogenes_> smurfslover, sudo update-grub
<smurfslover> yeah tried that and grub-install /dev/sda
<smurfslover> seems to work but looks like kubuntu has it's grub locked in to the mbr (efi setup)
<diogenes_> smurfslover, what do you get at grub when you boot the system? do you get windows too?
<Elw3> efi? mbr?
<smurfslover> EFI boot system, mbr is master boot record
<Elw3> No i meant, to mdy understanding that wont work together.
<Elw3> As efi uses a boot partition and mbr is above of that.
<smurfslover> Elw3: so how do i get my kde neon grub back as default
<smurfslover> after that worked i can remove and block grub in ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<jubo2> AAAAGHH!
<BluesKaj> jubo2, what now?
<jubo2> Added a new identity to Kmail with the Account Wizard but it does not show up where the accounts should be listed (the lefthand box in the main view)
<jubo2> In Settings -> Configure Kmail -> Accounts it shows up just fine
<jubo2> and the mailbox is being checked since I got a popup about the test email I sent to it
<jubo2> But I find no way to make the account show up where the folders should be in a tree
<BluesKaj> well, sorry I can't help with kmail, since I heven't used it since kde3
<jubo2> Seems the Account Wizard is buggy
<jubo2> What does one expect when one borrows Micro$oft lingo..
<BluesKaj> how do you know it's MS lingo, they stole a lot from unix
<jubo2> Yeah.. removing the account created by Account Wizard and manually recreating it had the desired outcome
<jubo2> So the fix to the problem: "Do not use Account Wizard. Add accounts manually."
<BluesKaj> some wizards are definitely not worth the trouble they can cause
<BluesKaj> like the autopartitoning in ubunquity
<BluesKaj> err ubiquity'
<jubo2> AAAAGH! How difficult can it be to make outgoing email to be actually sent (Kmail issue)
<jubo2> I'm trying with SMTP over encrypted connection with username and password but mail delivery just fails
<jubo2> ok.. changing port from 25 to 465 did the trick
<jubo2> the account creation wizard ought to have a "does not work very well"-note attached to it
<jubo2> next problem.. how to choose the correct identity for email sending.. Currently the only way I see is to go to "settings -> configure Kmail -> identities" and to change which is the "default" identity but this is clunky like hell
<jubo2> Will hang around in case someone knows how to conveniently select as which Kmail identity to compose the new email as
<BluesKaj> jubo2, why not ask in #kde chat
<jubo2> BluesKaj: good idea
<uriel_> Good evening! Is there an official channel for KDE PIM support? Kontact & KMail specifically... Been struggling with my main email account for a while now
<acheronuk> uriel_: looks like you found #kontact
<IrcsomeBot3> GodwillB was added by: GodwillB
#kubuntu 2018-07-19
<timur_> Hello
<timur_> I have a question.
<timur_> Предложить исправление
<timur_> Will the normal locale kde-l10n-eo be restored in the repositories?
<timur_> Yes, I know that she is in the repository again. But earlier the esperanto-locale was more complete.
<qwebirc85912> Group permissions do not work in terminal emulators and file manager. What might be the cause?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<olienootje5> I am a bit uncertain, the iso has AMD in it's name, does that also work for Intelbased systems?
<olienootje5> I ordered a notebook where I want to run Kubuntu, like on my Desktop.
<BluesKaj> olienootje5, yes it works on intel and amd
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, the 64-bit version of both Intel and AMD processors are called "amd64"
<olienootje5> Thanks you, I will download the ISO now, Tomorrow the notebook arrives. I work with Kubuntu for over 14 years now an usually build my own PC with AMD, never had to think about that.
<olienootje5> Bye and thnaks again.
<crmlt> why baloorunner sometimes eats all 8GB's of my ram and then keeps swapping and my systems becomes totally unresponsive? what could be wrong?
<zxq9> crmlt: I had a problem like that years ago. There was some problem with baloo endlessly trying to open too much stuff to index it all at once (I had a ton of files).
<zxq9> But... I haven't seen that for a long time. Not sure why it got better, exactly. Probably someone else has more current knowledge.
<crmlt> same thign happen when I run augustin@kubuntu:~$ baloosearch test
<crmlt> Killed
<crmlt> well i  have almost no data
<zxq9> How old is your install?
<BluesKaj> crmlt, which kubuntu?
<crmlt> only 13GBs used
<zxq9> Older KDE version?
<crmlt> 18.04
<crmlt> nope
<zxq9> :-/
<crmlt> Can I somehow restore baloo's config files and wipe the index db?
<BluesKaj> crmlt, do you need file search, if not it can be disabled in systemsettings>search
<crmlt> BluesKaj: well i can live with out it but i'd like rather have it
<crmlt> but currently it doesn't even work...
<crmlt> something gone wrong today...
<BluesKaj> depends, is this a production system, on the job etc, or are you a home users?
<BluesKaj> user
<crmlt> I index only my home which has only 66 files
<crmlt> well i create webpages, scripts some graphihcs etc. it's my workstation
<crmlt> so the search is sometimes really useful
<BluesKaj> ok, but if the search is interfering with your workflow then, best to disable it and make a list of important file paths, until the bug is fixed
<crmlt> what exatly baloorunner does?
<crmlt> i've just disabled file search via systemsettings and then baloorunner started and was eating all my ram again
<BluesKaj> it shouldn't index all your files everytime you boot , only the ones that have changed afaik
<BluesKaj> think a reboot is necessary
<zxq9> Permissions on the db file? (or something similar and weird?)
<crmlt> could be something like this
<zxq9> My problem was the initial indexing was just a tremendous load -- before Baloo had any throttling.
<zxq9> These days it just zips through and I don't have any issue. And once in a blue moon I actually wind up searching and think to myself "whoa! That actually is kinda handy!"
<crmlt> i think this started when I unticked the expand search option... in app launcher settings
<crmlt> may ssystem then got completely freezed and I had to do hard shutdown
<zxq9> Hm. Maybe that forced a reindex.
<zxq9> Like a full vacuum of the DB or some other operation that was unexpectedly resource heavy.
<crmlt> yeah i think so
<crmlt> but then I excluded everethyn except my home
<crmlt> which has only 1,6 gigs
<crmlt> so it should index it quickly
<crmlt> but somethings is corrupted
<zxq9> I'm not familiar enough with Baloo to know much about what settings it has. When it caused a problem I turned it off. Now it doesn't cause a problem so it does whatever it does. But I do know a bit about databases, and it might be overloading some enormous in-memory sorts or something if you have tons of tiny files.
<crmlt> the baloo just eat all my ram and then crash
<zxq9> Try killing Baloo, deleting its cache and DB files, resetting it to defaults, and having another go.
<zxq9> If that works, kill everything again and wipe its DBs, then try again with the settings you want (expanded search or whatever).
<crmlt> zxq9: ok but my i've isntalled kubuntu yesterday a do not have any personal data
<crmlt> only needed . files like in .config etc.
<zxq9> Usually accumulating and committing the data initially isn't such an intensive operation (for your disk, but not in memory). But reworking the indexes might be.
<zxq9> Your 1.6GB of data in $HOME has lots of little files, or a few big files?
<crmlt> zxq9: thats what i'd like to do but i don't have idea where its files are...
<crmlt> 23801 files total
<zxq9> http://www.odi.ch/weblog/posting.php?posting=702
<crmlt> but these are neccesary for web broswers caches etc. ...
<zxq9> ~/.local/share/baloo/
<crmlt> i see
<zxq9> I think it indexes your email, too.
<zxq9> If it can get at it, anyway.
<crmlt> i do not desktop mail client
<crmlt> :-)
<crmlt> the system is almost completely clean
<crmlt> o do not use*
<zxq9> Hah. Yeah, my ~/.local/share/baloo/index is almost 1GB by itself.
<crmlt> my was onyl 1MB
<crmlt> what about .config/baloofilerc
<zxq9> I have a ton of small files.
<crmlt> there is first run=false
<zxq9> Hm. I don't know about the config one.
<crmlt> no
<crmlt> first run=false
<crmlt> ops
<crmlt> i mean it was true
<zxq9> IIRC Baloo just fixed everything it was missing and I don't think I touched any config stuff.
<crmlt> should be false shouldn't be?
 * crmlt going to reboot
 * crmlt brb
<crmlt> augustin@kubuntu:~$ balooctl check
<crmlt> Started search for unindexed files
<crmlt> seems it's working now
<crmlt> augustin@kubuntu:~$ baloosearch test
<crmlt> /home/augustin/hosts/ci/test.sh
<crmlt> Elapsed: 0.290704 msecs
<crmlt> no crash
<crmlt> no hang
<crmlt> something was messed with db
<BluesKaj> do you run sudo updatedb periodically crmlt?
<crmlt> whats the purpose of that?
<crmlt> i haven't used it yet
<zxq9> updatedb updates system-wide filename search for the `locate` utility.
<crmlt> i see
<zxq9> Should also update once every so often as a cron job (I think once a day, but that might not be true anymore).
<zxq9> I don't recall if it is installed by default.
<crmlt> something went wrong when i unchecked thhe expand search option...
<crmlt> probably it corrupted the db
<BluesKaj> crmlt, updatedb updates the mlocatedb or database after autoremove autoclean and packages upgrades and installs..it can be set up as a cronjob too
<crmlt> BluesKaj: thanks
<rgvon> Please suggest a time-tracking app where I can manually add entries.I tried Time Log but it only tracks the time spent on computer.
<stephankusc> good morning, beginner, following a guide that says to edit my vimrc file, cannot find it, i am using ubuntu 18.04
<diogenes_> stephankusc, if you don't have it, make it
<genii> The file is normally hidden from the file browser since it's prefaced with a period
<thatfossguy> Hey, anyone know what plasma version is available for kubuntu right now?
<thatfossguy> I'm not on kubuntu atm so I can't check
<niccagenick> Yeah, 5.12.6
<niccagenick> In my kubuntu
<thatfossguy> oh, ok.. thanks
<niccagenick> For nothing
<thatfossguy> :P
<niccagenick> I'm waiting the 5.13 plasma like kde plasma neon... Thats very very better.. But now it's that version I think
<thatfossguy> I'm downloading neon right now. Would prefer 5.13.x on kubuntu tbo, but yeah, neon it is.
<genii> You can also check by way of the bot here any package's version with the !info packagename distversion
<genii> !info plasma-framework cosmic
<ubottu> plasma-framework (source: plasma-framework): Plasma Runtime components. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.47.0-0ubuntu1 (cosmic), package size 3502 kB, installed size 6934 kB
<thatfossguy> hum, what's with that version number?
<genii> That's the framework version
<genii> !info plasma-desktop
<ubottu> plasma-desktop (source: plasma-desktop): Tools and widgets for the desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.12.6-0ubuntu0.1 (bionic), package size 1885 kB, installed size 9626 kB
<niccagenick> 5.47?
<genii> For the framework, yes. As !info plasma-desktop shows though, plasma version itself is 5.12
<niccagenick> Oh got it!
<niccagenick> Anyone knows if kubuntu will upgrade the system to 5.13 or it is exclusive for KDE neon? Any data or something?
<niccagenick> Is it*
<IrcsomeBot3> <TaurohtaRR> @niccagenick, 18.04 will stick with LTS version of KDE that currently is 5.12
<IrcsomeBot3> <TaurohtaRR> 18.10 most probably will be with 5.13
#kubuntu 2018-07-20
<IrcsomeBot3> <nosmiles77> ppa
<IrcsomeBot3> Bruno Andrew was added by: Bruno Andrew
<IrcsomeBot3> <Scyt4l3> @niccagenick, I trink it will be available via the Kubuntu backports ppa
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot3> HedyWoolf was added by: HedyWoolf
ile (standard input) matches
#kubuntu 2018-07-21
<IrcsomeBot> Anarcho Taoist was added by: Anarcho Taoist
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> @forester, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/back ports … sudo apt update … sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> Kubuntu is running plasma 12.6. Is it possible to install 13.2?
<IrcsomeBot> <Scyt4l3> @Anarcho Taoist, It's not released yet via backport ppa. You have to wait or switch distributions
<zxq9> hrm... how do I make capslock work the normal way (not require shift+capslock)?
<zxq9> Seems to be an Ubuntu thing. I don't think my vanilla Debian or Gentoo systems do that on KDE or XFCE.
<ylli> hello
<ylli> ##shqip
<ylli_> #english
<IrcsomeBot> JeffLancelot was added by: JeffLancelot
<amichair> It seems kdesudo is gone in 18.04, what's the recommended alternative?
<diogenes_>  amichair pkexec
<amichair> diogenes_: does it require special arguments? without args it gives an X display error
<diogenes_> amichair: pkexec kate for instance
<amichair> diogenes_: "pkexec software-properties-kde" results in "Could not connect to any X display"
<amichair> "XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set"
<diogenes_> amichair: yeah, it doesn't work with all the applications, it's something recently implemented to ...
<amichair> so kdesudo is just gone, and there's no appropriate replacement?
<diogenes_> right
<amichair> diogenes_: lovely
<amichair> ok, let's try another q:
<amichair> how does one switch between nvidia and nouveau drivers?
<amichair> how does one switch between internal Intel graphics and NVidia card? (on laptop with both)
<diogenes_> amichair: did you install the proprietary nvidia?
<amichair> diogenes_: I think so
<diogenes_> amichair: open the terminal and run: sudo lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A3
<diogenes_> copy/paste the output to some pastebin and share the link here
<diogenes_> !pastebin | amichair
<ubottu> amichair: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<amichair> diogenes_: that outputs only the Intel one, should I use VGA|NVIDIA to grep both?
<diogenes_> sudo lspci -nnk | grep NV -A3
<amichair> diogenes_: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DGqbrgymd7/
<diogenes_> amichair: yep, you installed the proprietary driver, in order to use it, type in the menu nvidia, you open the nvidia settings and there should be an option to switch either to intel or nvidia
<amichair> diogenes_: so that sets the one used for the laptop display and turns off the other completely? how about external hdmi port?
<amichair> is this under 'PRIME Profiles'?
<diogenes_> amichair: yes under prime
<diogenes_> you switch to nvidia and reboot
<amichair> oh nice there's also a prime-select command for cli
<amichair> diogenes_: is the same card used both for laptop display and external hdmi port? or are they different?
<diogenes_> the same
<amichair> diogenes_: and how would I switch if I didn't have nvidia installed, just nouveau?
<diogenes_> DRI_PRIME=1
<amichair> where is that?
<diogenes_> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/nouveau
<amichair> diogenes_: thanks!
<diogenes_> yw
<diogenes_> i prefer nouveau
<amichair> diogenes_: now how do I switch nvidia/nouveau driver? The driver manager gui seems to not change anything
<diogenes_> that's a tricky way
<diogenes_> it is described in the article i gave
<amichair> diogenes_: oh wierd, I changed in nvidia setting to use intel, now the grep shows nvidia using nouveau
<amichair> or maybe that's just what it says when intel is used and not nvidia anyway
<diogenes_> <look at kernel driver in use
<amichair> yay, with intel drivers the laptop seems to not get stuck on resume from suspend!
<amichair> and will probably save some battery compared to nvidia card (my guess)
<diogenes_> yes
<amichair> is there an advantage to using an MX150 with nouveau rather than intel graphics 620?
<IrcsomeBot> dongyanmou was added by: dongyanmou
<diogenes_> amichair: i personally prefer nouveau, it's open source and it works nice for me
<diogenes_> no need to install the proprietary crap
<amichair> diogenes_: compared to intel or compared to nvidia?
<amichair> isn't intel driver also open?
<diogenes_> nouveau is related to nvidia, you got the nvidia card and it can use either nouveau or nvidia proprietary driver
<diogenes_> intel has proprietary microcode too
<diogenes_> but it's optional because there is an open source driver too
<amichair> diogenes_: yeah, I was asking about nouveau compared to intel
<diogenes_> amichair: the question is not quite correct because with the optimus setup (when there are two cards intel and nvidia or AMD) you are supposed to use your normal work with itel grphics
<diogenes_> only when you play games or do some heavy graphics demanding stuff'
<diogenes_> you use nvidia cadr with either nouveau or nvidia proprietary driver
<diogenes_> intel graphics*
<amichair> don't know what optimus/prime is
<amichair> so it automatically switches between them?
<diogenes_> optimus means when there are two graphics cards intel and nvidia or AMD
<diogenes_> nope it doesn't switch automatically
<diogenes_> only on windows, on linux you need a command to switch to the second card
<amichair> diogenes_: does it use both concurrently? or u switch manually and reboot? if so how is that different from having two cards a decade ago (or whatever was before optimus)?
<diogenes_> amichair: a decade ago there was no such thing as integrated graphics, so you had only the discrete one
<diogenes_> now the intel one is integrated it means even if your discrete graphic card dies, you can still use your pc
<diogenes_> with the integrated one
<diogenes_> and it doesn't use both at the same time
<amichair> I know that setup, didn't know it's called optimus. dunno what the name adds :-)
<diogenes_> optimus it's called because it optimizes power consumption and performance, it keeps a good balance between those two
<diogenes_> and that's an awesome technology
<amichair> diogenes_: but if it doesn't switch between them automatically, what's the optimization/technology?
<amichair> if u need discrete graphics u use that, if not u use integrated, and that's it, no?
<diogenes_> amichair: that's logical, all your tasks normally run with intel, it means lower power consumption, lower heating and stuff but when you need more power for a game for instance, you append the command that enables the discrete card and ther you have it.
<amichair> or do u mean optimus is a separate technology within a given card to keep poewr/performance balanced? (i.e. unrelated to multiple cards)?
<diogenes_> i explained ^^^
<amichair> diogenes_: oh, so u can switch weithout a reboot
<amichair> yeah then that's more convenient
<amichair> adding it to a game startup script is closer to what I meant by automatic. semi-automatic :-)
<diogenes_> amichair: you can switch without reboot when you use intel + nouveau, with intel + nvidia you need to reboot and yes, there is no optimization in that case
<diogenes_> up until 18.04 there was a program called bumblebee that used to work perfectly switching the nvidia proprietary driiver on the fly, no reboot needed, but now they killed it
<diogenes_> and that's kinda sad
<amichair> so bumblebee enabled optimus on the proprietary driver? and now it only works with nouveau?
<diogenes_> amichair: exactly, in ubuntu yes, but there are still some other distros where you can use bumblebee that will switch to the proprietary nvidia on the fly
<amichair> ah ok
<diogenes_> by just appending: optirun <application>
<amichair> cool
<amichair> (and uncool it's not in ubuntu)
<diogenes_> yeah
<amichair> diogenes_: thanks for ur help and many answers!
<amichair> diogenes_: solved my initial problem (suspend/resume), and learned a few things along the way!
<diogenes_> yw
<amichair> I'll try to get nouveau working instead of nvidia proprietary too
<loat> does anyone know how to get videos to sort by duration in dolphin?
<amichair> damn suspend/resume still fails even with intel card/driver :-/
<amichair> resumes into blank screen, only hard reboot helps
<Dragnslcr> loat- if you right-click in the column header, there's a column for Audio -> Duration. Not sure if that will work for video files as well.
<loat> Dragnslcr- I did try that and no luck, I may have to write something, was hoping it was built in
<loat> I appreciate the response though
<IrcsomeBot> <Faszinosium42> Hey there!  … I often have the feeling that my Kubuntu system uses too much memory (and therefor tends to be slow) but I am not sure which background applications are necessary to ''run the system'' and which ones are only eat up my memory. … I would appreciate it if someone could help me :)
<diogenes_> Faszinosium42, look in ksysguard
<tichun_> How can I live with Plasma 5.12 when 5.13 was released?
<tichun_> Firefox (GTK3) has dark text on dark background for tabs except the current one using Breeze for GTK
<diogenes_> tichun_: what?
<tichun_> https://imgur.com/a/iS4SQGm
<diogenes_> try a different theme for ff
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> (Sticker, 336x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/OcsmzCxc/file_8683.webp
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> Yes, how can you? I am installing plasma on a new laptop next week. Do I go with 18.04 - Kubuntu or 5.13 - Neon?
<tichun> Is "United" Look And Feel working for you on 18.04?
<tichun> This is the theme that mimics Unity
<tichun> (I'd like to swap theme every once in a while)
<IrcsomeBot> WayneTimothy was added by: WayneTimothy
<jrss> good morning
<jrss> I want to move my kubuntu installtion to an SSD in my computer. looking for a way to clone. which software do you recommend? is there anything built in?
<IrcsomeBot> <Scyt4l3> dd is build in in every linux system. but be extremely careful as many call it destroyer of disks. Read a few guides to use it
<[Relic]> wouldn't it be easier just to backup copy all the config files, reinstall everything and overwrite the config files to the last setting you were using?
<jrss> well I want to make a backup that includs configs all of my programs, yes, potentially also what I downloaded
<jrss> so when I start on the SSD it's there
<jrss> I have a backup of my home folder, that's a good start.
<IrcsomeBot> nashouguan was added by: nashouguan
<Dragnslcr> jrss- I've used Clonezilla in the past. It's a Debian-based Live CD that uses partclone/partimage
<jrss> Dragnslcr: keep hearing about this one. So you can boot from a USB using it?
<jrss> if I'm dual boot, can I use my windows partition for it maybe?
<jrss> not that I mind starting from a usb just wondering about options. seems to have many
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, it should work fine booted from a USB drive
<Dragnslcr> I think I only ever tried it from a CD and from the network, but USB should work fine
<Dragnslcr> You don't need any other disks or partitions. It can just copy from the old disk to the new SSD.
<jrss> ohh really? so if I format my SSD, and then boot from USB, I can tell it to copy from my HD to my SSD? and it will?
<jrss> all in one action? as in, do I need to create an image first, or is there a "copy" option? I am looking it up right now I didn't see it before hmm
<Dragnslcr> I'm pretty sure it can just do a direct copy
<Dragnslcr> I don't think you even need to format the SSD, since the format of the old drive will get copied as well
<jrss> Dragnslcr: wow that's helpful hmm. yeah I have to SSDs, both are used by windows, one for the OS, the other for stuff
<tichun> How to hunt QML modules for widgets? I currently need org.kde.plasma.private.notes
<jrss> and I thought I'd need it but it makes no sense to use my HDD for Kubuntu
<Candida_ZX> Hi, I have a problem. I´m not able to make a USB startup disk (and yes I know how to do this) with startup disk creator.
<diogenes_> very little info
<Barefooted_raven> Startup disk creator isn't working for me
<diogenes_> try etcher and RosaImageWriter
<Barefooted_raven> Do you mind telling me what the problem might be?
<diogenes_> yes of course
 * diogenes_ gazes into his crystam magic ball
<diogenes_> crystal*
<Barefooted_raven> or course, you do mind?
<Barefooted_raven> What I mean is, this does seem to be a problem with this particular program.
<diogenes_> it's either program or device
<diogenes_> one of two
<Barefooted_raven> I see, as this has happened before when I used other computers.  I am using an older version of Kubuntu as well
<Barefooted_raven> My reasons for wanting to do this are also because none of my flash drives are visible UNTIL I use a partition editor. Odd!  This is a first
<IrcsomeBot> BradleyBarrett was added by: BradleyBarrett
<my_mind> Hey
<luuk> hey
<my_mind> Anyone have an issue with usb devices in 18.04? When I unplug a usb external hdd or flash drive, it stays in dolphin and freezes
<my_mind> When I plug it back in, it doesn’t mount itself
#kubuntu 2018-07-22
<IrcsomeBot> <TaurohtaRR> I'm noticing behavior when autofs network share is not unmounted after it is not available(for instance vpn desconnected) … do someone uses autofs mounts and can confirm this?
<Elw3> Isnt there any gui option to add .desktop files?
<emma> can you run kubuntu on a laptop with only 3 GB ram?
<Elw3> I have less than 1 atm.
<emma> and it runs okay for you?
<emma> on a laptop?
<Elw3> No old tower.
<Elw3> Get rid of the swap! Also webbrowsing might be a bit too harch.
<Elw3> The desktop itself runs smooth.
<emma> my aunt has this laptop (vostro 1700) that had windows xp on it.  But she installed avast and it deleted her registry
<emma> so she's letting me put linux on it for her
<emma> im trying to figure out the best thing
<Elw3> 3gb is more than enough.
<Elw3> _only_ :D
<Elw3> My workstation has 4.
<jrss> So.. I prepared a live USB with clonezilla. Everything seemed to have gone well until I had to pick the right SSD that does NOT have my window sinstalltion
<jrss> turns out that bitlocker requires two hard drives. One with the OS, and one to unlock the OS. I'm not s ure how it happened but
<jrss> yeah.
<jrss> So now I can't clone with clonezilla because it will delete everythign (not sure how to tell it to use a partition inside the SSD, I don't see this option)
<jrss> so... maybe... another approch is to use my backups  and copy over the config files of different programs I use. So that's actually the question: where do I find these configs?
 * jrss sighs
<jrss> I really don't want to go through all the stuff again. I have backups of my home directory, but there are already a alot of things I changed
<emma> gogeta: Im just getting kubuntu then : )
<gogeta> emma: welcome to the club
<gogeta> emma: i made a screen grab of kubuntu on my core 2
<emma> gogeta: oh cool you have a core 2?
<gogeta> emma: yea a old laptop
<IrcsomeBot> lucianodouglasm2 was added by: lucianodouglasm2
<mozammel> I love Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Faszinosium42> Is there any way to minimize the RAM usage of plasma ?
<giangi> ciao
<jrss> Hello... still newish to linux, trying to make a backup of my config files for the different programs. Will I find most of these in bin?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<jrss> config files
<jrss> maybe I will just do a fresh install again >.>
<BluesKaj> jrss, which config files?
<jrss> BluesKaj: hmm.. programs like Konversion, or my terminal themes, for example (konsole)
<BluesKaj> jrss, Konversion?
<jrss> yes, the IRC client that comes with kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> konversation
<jrss> using it right now ya
<jrss> oh yeah typo. that one yep
<BluesKaj> what do you want to configure? .../usr/share/konversation has a lot of files, don't see a .conf tho
<BluesKaj> themes themes are determined by your choices in the kmenu>system settings>appearance
<keithzg[m]> jrss: Your config files should all be in folders starting with dots in your home directory (ex. `.config`).
<keithzg[m]> If you're just looking to back things up, laziest way is to simply back up your whole home directory :D
<BluesKaj> BBL
<jrss> keithzg[m]: I do that actually (bacup my home directory) but I'm wondering if I try my fresh install if it will all be there hmmm
<jrss> let me ask this then. Are there any config files that are NOT in the home directory?
<jrss> ones that change with regular costumizations.
<toso_> hi all
<BluesKaj> hi toso_
<toso_> i am running 18.04, after a few changes (no terminal) task switcher kind of broke down
<toso_> i am kind of a noob, saw the ubuntu forums kind of send here for support, so i though i might have tried before reporting, hope someone could help and i don't bother
<toso_> basically i try to change anymation and to bind keys but they seem erratic in behaviour, i can't seem to make any task switcher go forward nor reverse, it used to work at beginning, then forward broke, then now i can't bind nor make work the reverse either
<toso_> tried few shut downs and restarts too, so i think this might be some bug of kde
<toso_> i have a couple of links to couple of people reporting i think same problem, solutions are not really clear to me, i don't want to make a mess and before doing anything i thought it was better to ask for help
<keithzg[m]> jrss: It would be quite weird (and very against standards and established practice) if any of your applications stored user-specific configuration files outside of your home directory without some explicit intervention or choice on your end. (System-wide configs however are stored in /etc.)
<jrss> keithzg[m]: thanks. OK, then I will just try a fresh install wtih my /home backups and everything should be in place, more or less -- provided of course that I download the software I had before
<IrcsomeBot> chuangrennuo was added by: chuangrennuo
<IrcsomeBot> VanessaLuke was added by: VanessaLuke
#kubuntu 2019-07-15
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <avinash512> Hello Everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <avinash512> I want to switch to Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <avinash512> I am confused between 18.04lts or latest release 19.04
<IrcsomeBot> <avinash512> Any recommendations would be welcome
<IrcsomeBot> <avinash512> Thank you
<diogenes_> avinash512, how new is your hardware?
<M_aD>  LTS is supported for 3 years, 19.04 just for 9 months. Depends on what you want...
<IrcsomeBot> <avinash512> @diogenes_, I bought acer swift 3 laptop 1 month ago.
<diogenes_> avinash512, then i'd suggest you write both LTS and 19.04 on a usb, run a live session and see which one works better with no lag and all te hardware works (wifi, sound, microphone, camera).
<IrcsomeBot> <avinash512> @diogenes_, Thank you. Will do.
<diogenes_> avinash512, btw, if you want to see how they look and feel even before downloading, you can try them here: https://distrotest.net/Kubuntu
<diogenes_> they run right in your browser with no additional stuff needed to install.
<IrcsomeBot> <avinash512> @diogenes_, Doing it right now
<IrcsomeBot> <avinash512> Will i miss out on major features in case i chose 18.04 lts?
<IrcsomeBot> <avinash512> Just asking
<diogenes_> avinash512, not that much, but you get stability with LTS.
<diogenes_> i always go with LTS unless some new hardware don't work properly and i need the newer version.
<IrcsomeBot> <avinash512> @diogenes_, Thank you. I am downloading now.
<diogenes_> avinash512, you're welcome.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<yuradoc> Hello. can't find any kde widget (firefox addons/chrome extensions) to monitor net data usage.
<yuradoc> may you help
<yuradoc> it was easy to find such tool for android
#kubuntu 2019-07-16
<wylel> So if I wanted to move from Pop!_OS to Kubuntu without losing any data and nuke and paving, how easy would that be?
<valorie> it's based on ubuntu, so I think you could just sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop
<valorie> you wouldn't  be exactly running kubuntu
<valorie> but most of the differences have to do with gnome-desktop and a few tweeks to video drivers and such
<valorie> and their custom installer
<valorie> wylel: ^^^
<wylel> well I have done that
<wylel> not that its absolutely necessary to do, was just wondering
<wylel> since it is 19.04
<wylel> more of a leave pop join kubuntu type thing, and if its even possible
<valorie> I've not tried what you've done
<valorie> I have a system76 computer but have always run kubuntu
<wylel> nice
<valorie> and I have a popos usb stick
<wylel> I love KDE Plasma
<valorie> so one of these days I should try it
<wylel> so in the grand scheme of things, im running Kubuntu
<valorie> a number of the sys76 people run kde software
<wylel> but upgrades come to Pop
<valorie> yes, you are using our packages
<wylel> correct
<valorie> I mean, you *could* convert it by removing the PopOS!-only repos
<valorie> but until you need to do that, I wouldn't bother
<wylel> I wonder if that would break anything
<valorie> otoh I would make sure that my backups are good and complete
<valorie> but that's always true
<valorie> I guess you'll see at 19.10 time
<wylel> oh yeah, i take snapshots every hour, day and week
<valorie> cool
<wylel> I guess I couldnt break much lol
<valorie> right
<valorie> plus a reinstall is so easy and quick
<valorie> there is a PPA I think for the special drivers that they want you to use
<wylel> I guess thats another question, what if I wanted to use my same setup of Plasma that I have here on another machine that I am running Kubuntu on?
<valorie> according to their help docs
<valorie> you can copy over your ~/.config and ~/,local files
<valorie> that have to do with plasma*
<wylel> anything that starts with K I would imagine
<wylel> minus anything thats not KDE that starts with K
<valorie> well there are lots of k-applications
<valorie> they are just text files
<valorie> it's easy to see exactly what you are doing
<wylel> yeah, might try that
<wylel> the laptop has nothing on it yet so wouldnt be too hard to nuke and pave
<valorie> I learn something every time I mess around in there
<valorie> and right, if you don't like the change, you can just move the old folder back
<valorie> I never blow them away; just rename to blahblah.bak
<valorie> or .old
<wylel> right
<chealer> wylel: do you have that much Plasma setup?
<wylel> quite a bit
<wylel> I guess I could nuke and pave
<chealer> wylel: have much time do you think it would it take to re-create?
<valorie> if you have done a lot of configs, just save that .config file
<valorie> once you move it in and rename the "vanilla" file you'll have it
<valorie> well, after restarting/re-logging into plasma
<wylel> I would say about 2 weeks of pretty extensive changes and setup
<chealer> wylel: 2 person-weeks? for your whole KDE setup or just Plasma?
<wylel> the entire setup
<wylel> Nvidia setup, steam, games and configuration for games, and plasma
<chealer> wylel: oh, well that's a way bigger question. probably depends on your KDE versions on each side. downgrading is surely not supported, so if you try using newer file formats with older software, expect issues.
<lordievader> Good morning
<k0oda> Hello
<lordievader> 👋
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ivagor> Hello everybody. I'm looking for an email client that works with Microsoft Exchange
<ivagor> Does anybody knows about one that works well?
<lordievader> ivagor: Does it need to have a gui?
<ivagor> yes I need a gui
<InspectorCluseau> ;;tlast
<InspectorCluseau> oops
<lordievader> Unless you need the non-standard Exchange functions, Mozilla's Thunderbird may suffice.
<sid21g> Hello guys wanted to ask is there a different pip for python and pythn3?
<tomreyn> sid21g: there are different ones for python2 and python3, yes. the python2 one is called pip, the python3 one is called pip3.
<tomreyn> i'm just installing 19.04 and realize you can go 'back' to the partitioning step right after starting the installation. but doing so breaks the installation.
<tomreyn> does this ring a bell (known bug)?
<tomreyn> i'm not even sure whether kubuntu 19.04 uses subiquity or something else?
<tomreyn> err ubiquity. and yes, it is.
<jubo2> y0
<jubo2> got a problem
<jubo2> Kubuntu 18.04.latest refuses to mount USB sticks.
<jubo2> Just says "Malformed URL" if I click "Open with Dolphin"
<jubo2> I guess I have 2 compromised systems, coz I did something inexcusably stupid
<jubo2> I think I'll burn a fresh Kubuntu stick on some clean computer and install clean both systems
<jubo2> I think I got rid of the compromise, but I grabbed all of ~/.config from the (probably) compromised system and here be the result
<juboxi> Hi, jubo2 here on a Kubuntu 19.04.latest
<juboxi> this one reports "An error occurred while accessing 'Home', the system responded: The requested operation has failed: Error mounting /dev/sdb1 at /media/juboxi/KINGSTON 64GB: Unknow error when mounting /dev/sdb1" when trying to mount the USB
<juboxi> Seems all USB sticks break as soon as I plug them into a system
<juboxi> "Unknown error" ... that's not really helpful
<BluesKaj> did you run lsusb
<BluesKaj> ?
<juboxi> I can do that now
<juboxi> BluesKaj: Looks just fine: "Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0951:1666 Kingston Technology DataTraveler 100 G3/G4/SE9 G2"
<BluesKaj> juboxi, what filesytem format did you use for the stick ?
<juboxi> NTFS iirc
<juboxi> coz if I format to EXT4 with gparted I can't ever mount the stick because somewhere it reads that it is owned by root
<juboxi> this was not always the case, but lately it is
<juboxi> There is really not trusting computers unless you are paying a team of people $100,000 / yr / head to make sure the shit actually works and does not do things that are not desired
<juboxi> More stuff keeps on breaking than I have time and energy to attempt to fix
<BluesKaj> odd, ntfs on my usb work on my usb sticks
<BluesKaj> oops repeating myself again
<juboxi> I have now 2 sticks I cannot access and if the past events hold true one more stick would just break if I tried to plug it in
<juboxi> a note on other things: The devels really improved memory footprint of Kubuntu in 19.04 (maybe even 18.10, haven't tried that) ... I can sometimes see under 1GB in use
<tomreyn> run ntfsfix against the partiitons holding the ntfs file systems on your sticks.
<tomreyn> or better chkdsk /f on windows
<juboxi> tomreyn: "N: Unable to locate package ntfsfix" when running 'apt show ntfsfix'
<juboxi> so I guess I cannot get it from standard repos
<juboxi> tomreyn: oh, ok, it was already installed by some package. Ran it with sudo on /dev/sdb1 and now the volume mounts just fine. So big thanks for your helpful suggestion
<juboxi> Now only if could figure out why they break..
<jubo2> oh great... only to notice that 'sudo rm -rf directoryname' no longer works on the USB stick
<jubo2> nor does removing it with Dolphin
<tomreyn> juboxi: the reason it will have broken is that it was not unmounted properly (e.g. stick pullked while still mounted, or not properly 'ejected' via software). it will have mounted read-only now. you can run chkdsk /f against it on windows (which is the only safe way to do it, not supported on linux), or you could decide to not care about your data and run ntfsfix with the option it offers to remove the dirty bit.
<tomreyn> either should enable  you to write to it again.
<tomreyn> jubo2: ^
<jubo2> I can just nuke the contents of the sticks, but this is just giving me very bad uncomfortability that sticks keep on breaking. One day I could actually use an USB stick that works.
<jubo2> and I did remove them both by unmounting first, so that kinda does not ring true that removal without unmounting would be the cause
<Alabalistic> Hi all good?
<tomreyn> jubo2: it could also be a software issue, i didn't mean to blame you there, just point out all the safety measures one needs to take.
<tomreyn> jubo2: i don't think these usb sticks themselves are breaking, though, it's probably just a file system issue. ntfs is not the best choice if you don't depend on it for transferring files between ubuntu and windows.
<sid21g> Any takers for this query? https://superuser.com/questions/1460458/unable-to-run-vlc-says-drm-version-is-1-6-0-but-this-driver-is-only-compatible
<jubo2> tomreyn: I don't use any Windows. The problem that USB sticks formatted with gparted could not be mounted unless root began exhibiting... I dunno 3-5 months ago
<jubo2> tomreyn: Sorry for the low quality English. So if I use gparted to make a partition on an USB stick I cannot mount it on any system. This is why I switched to NTFS in hope that it would work, but it just keeps on breaking
<tomreyn> jubo2: your english is fine (as far as i can tell, i'm also not a native speaker). i recommend using ext4 then. To solve the issue with file system restrictions, you just need to chown the mount point to your user, as well as any existing files and folders (and other file system objects) on the file system once.
<tomreyn> indeed it should probably be so that this is fully manageable on the GUI, and what you describe sounds like it may be a bug (if this used to work without a need to modify configurations, but no longer does).
<tomreyn> i don't actually use kde, so can't provide first hand experience on how it is or how it should be there.
<daniel__> I can not open any flatpak application by mistake in the path
#kubuntu 2019-07-17
<IrcsomeBot> bttesther4826 was added by: bttesther4826
<IrcsomeBot> <bttesther4826> (Photo, 949x491) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/C690Rr77/file_16579.jpg hi
<IrcsomeBot> The_Harbinger_of_Doom was added by: The_Harbinger_of_Doom
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> Hi all, need help what to choose kubuntu kde neon.
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> What to choose😫
<valorie> @The_Harbinger_of_Doom it all depends on what is most important to you
<valorie> if you want the very latest plasma and KDE apps, neon is for you
<valorie> if you prefer to wait for tested plasma and apps, kubuntu is for you
<valorie> if you want long-term support: choose Kubuntu LTS
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> How they differ🤔
<valorie> what do you mean?
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> Kubuntu LTS
<valorie> do you want *only* KDE software?
<valorie> then you might like neon
<valorie> if you use non-KDE software, choose Kubuntu
<valorie> LTS=Long Term Support
<valorie> for up to 3 years
<valorie> 16.04, 18.04 and the next will be 20.04
<valorie> in April 2020
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> Thank you, I choose Kubuntu
 * valorie is running 19.04 and will upgrade in a few months
<valorie> cool
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> ATO many Linux appeared
<valorie> Kubuntu has been produced nearly since the beginning of Ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> 19.04 9 months
<valorie> right
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> <valorie> right
<valorie> I usually upgrade when the beta comes out, because I do testing for the team
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> This is the official group
<valorie> official group?
<valorie> this is the kubuntu support channel
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> 😎
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> I'm sitting here on Ubuntu  thinking it is necessary to change the views of the design of Kubuntu better in the future got.
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> Sorry for this question 😊 All developers Kubuntu in this group understand.
<user|97262> hello all, what difference kde neon - kubuntu
<user|97262> what is the difference they
<wylel> he waited for a good amount of time before getting an answer
<lordievader> Good morning
<DarwinElf> the AMDGPU-PRO 19.20 drivers didn't work for me on Kubuntu, but appeared to have removed sddm
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> hello guys!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Since I reinstalled my Kubuntu 18.04 3 weeks ago, there is a new  error: Everytime I click on a previoulsy unmounted physical device in the device section of dolphin in my desktop (sdb, sdc etc.) to mount it, an error comes up saying (translated): "Access to home folder produced an error. Device is already mounted: Device /dev/sdc1 is already mounted at '/media/pan/Seagate3T'." But it was not mounted until I clicked on it. A second
<IrcsomeBot> click on the lets me access the device/partition without a problem. That did not happen before. I have not setup any automounts. Any advice?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> a bug fixed in the backports PPA, which I guess you had
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, Thank you a lot, Rik! For this solution in particular and for your work in general! You have helped me countless times!
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> Hello, I installed ubuntu today and I need to install a flash player firefox
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> kubuntu
<BluesKaj> The_Harbinger_of_Doom video firefox should work on most sites since html5 was included a few yrs ago
<BluesKaj> you shouldn't need a flash player, but there are plugins like fresh player
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> Thanks you
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/oTyvObV7/file_16585.jpg tell me what the error(
<BluesKaj> The_Harbinger_of_Doom open /etc/apt/sources.list and make sure the multiverse source is uncommented (no # at the line beginning)
<BluesKaj> the deb http line
<TomyWork> hi
<TomyWork> where are my vpn configs stored on 18.04?
<TomyWork> i think it's network-manager doing the connecting
<TomyWork> using openconnect
<BluesKaj> using cisco ?
<TomyWork> using the network connection thingy that comes with kubuntu
<BluesKaj> TomyWork, which vpn?
<TomyWork> like i said, openconnect
<BluesKaj> which vpn server?
<TomyWork> the package i had to install for it is called "network-manager-openconnect"
<TomyWork> VPN protocol says "Cisco AnyConnect"
<BluesKaj> that's the client, I'm asking about the vpn server
<TomyWork> heck if i know what they're running ^^
<TomyWork> i just know it worked 10 minutes ago, now when reconnecting it doesn't anymore and i wanna look at the config files
<TomyWork> i think it retrieved a wrong hostname and is using that now
<BluesKaj> did you download a gui app from cisco ?
<TomyWork> i wanna see if i can kick that out
<TomyWork> no
<TomyWork> like i said, i'm using the thing that came with kubuntu
<TomyWork> and network-manager-openconnect
<BluesKaj> TomyWork, look in /etc/openconnect
<TomyWork> doesn't exist
<BluesKaj> ok
<TomyWork> and i dont see how that could possibly be there
<TomyWork> since i configured that for this user only
<BluesKaj> if you installed openconnect it should be there
<TomyWork> it's in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<TomyWork> odd
<BluesKaj> dunno much about openconnect anyway since i use openvpn without NM
<TomyWork> i think i stored a password i since changed... need to delete that somehow
<TomyWork> but nm restores the config file every time i connect
<TomyWork> i'll just redo the connection
<BluesKaj> well, it would since openconnect is part of the conf file
<BluesKaj> look for a file something like "login.txt"
<BluesKaj> in  /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<BluesKaj> it stores the username and pw
<TomyWork> there's no login.txt
<TomyWork> redoing the connection helped, btw
<TomyWork> exactly once though :D
<TomyWork> basically i'd have to recreate the connection every time i want to connect
<BluesKaj> then it's being overwritten, probly by NM
<TomyWork> it keeps saying "Invalid host entry. Please re-enter."
<TomyWork> but i can't re-enter shit cause it isn't asking me for anything
<BluesKaj> https://www.infradead.org/openconnect/ there's many tabs with explanations
<TomyWork> can i make network-manager reread my changes to those files? that'd help tremendously
<BluesKaj> think network-manager-openconnect would be the file to look at, not nm itself
<TomyWork> file?
<TomyWork> BluesKaj, ok there is some weird bug in networkmanager or the plugin
<TomyWork> I made it so the hostname (which seems to be a label) of the hostentry resolves to the same ip as the actual fqdn
<TomyWork> also i hardcoded the fqdn's ip in /etc/hosts
<TomyWork> now i get 2 hostentries
<TomyWork> one works, one doesn't
<TomyWork> *shrug*
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> where to find will allow you to adjust the color temperature of the screen to reduce eye strain.
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> Night color scheme
<genii> !info redshift
<ubottu> redshift (source: redshift): Adjusts the color temperature of your screen. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.11-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 77 kB, installed size 419 kB
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> sudo apt-get install redshift redshift-gtk 🤔
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> through the terminal you can
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> Redshift as Linux Mint
<keithzg-M> Hmm are there any MariaDB/MySQL GUI clients available for 19.04? I don't need much, just tabs and a spreadsheet-style output area. Been using MySQL Workbench but it seems to have been dropped from the repos.
<valorie> keithzg-M: there was some big security issue with MariaDB/MySQL etc.
<valorie> I don't remember the details
<valorie> or what is the new best available
<keithzg-M> valorie: I mean as far as I can tell, MySQL Workbench isn't available since it requires an old version of OpenSSL. But it's not like MariaDB or MySQL has been dropped from the repos, and the CLI clients are still there. I just need a biiiiit more than a terminal interface generally (I'm still hand-writing the queries, it's more in terms of easily handling the output).
<valorie> yeah
<keithzg-M> (This might be the thing that finally pushes me over the edge into trying to write a simple Qt GUI for MariaDB, although I should probably try ocelotgui first, maybe that'll be Good Enough)
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> I wanted to ask about kde mobile
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> can be installed on asus
<valorie> @The_Harbinger_of_Doom - plasma moble?
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> yes
<valorie> I think the site is plasma-mobile.org
<valorie> and they should have install guides there
<valorie> yep, that's the right link
<valorie> https://www.plasma-mobile.org/
<keithzg-M> Unfortunately for mobile devices, the answer to "can I..." is almost always no :P (It starts with most bootloaders being locked, and goes downhill from there.)
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> my english is not so advanced((((😢
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> I hope will be on sale smartphones with plasma
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> Kde connect for smartphone that gives
<valorie> that is the plan
<valorie> @The_Harbinger_of_Doom - what's your first language?
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> Russian
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> English, I know a little
<valorie> well bummer, I thought there might be a KDE-ru channel but no
<valorie> :(
<valorie> there are quite a few Russians and russian speakers though
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> do not worry learn English
<valorie> https://vk.com/kde_ru
<valorie> will have some info
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> well yes
<valorie> https://ilyabiz.com/2018/02/kde-russia/ Ilya is really helpful
<chealer> keithzg-M: yes, phpMyAdmin
<keithzg-M> chealer: Hahaha good one
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> still exactly like the english language to communicate in english though exe so little
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> I still like English and speak English at least a little.
<valorie> and I love to hear Russian but know none
#kubuntu 2019-07-18
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> steam installed run as epic store gog origin install
<keithzg-M> Awww, shucks. I forgot about the bug in 19.04's Yakuake, where you have to click back into the terminal after you rename a tab. That's gonna be quite annoying.
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> You can ask 19.04 and 20 are different 18.04 Long term caliper Well 19.04 9 months is the same 20
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> Long term support
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> You can ask 19.04 and 20 are different 18.04 Long term support  well 19.04 9 months is the same 20
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> plasma  new 19.04  20
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> https://kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.16.0.php?site_locale=en  found reading about kde
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> found reading about kde
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> help need a tablet does not turn on the black screen lights flash
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> how do i restart the bios even nothing is visible at all black screen
<chealer> keithzg-M: I wish that was a joke, but there really is nothing comparable if MySQL workbench is gone.
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> My screen is distorted by the inclusion of a laptop.
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/zUFEG5UI/file_16602.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> The most that Ubuntu fedora There is no General
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> No such
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<dhanasekarj> Hi Ansible
<dhanasekarj> Ansbile is taking host IP address from vagrant inventory file instead of .ini
<dhanasekarj> I have given the path, but it is not taking that. It is considering vagrant auto granted inventory file
<dhanasekarj> Because of this, I am getting below error
<dhanasekarj> Timeout when waiting for 127.0.0.1:9000"
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, I just now arrived home and followed your advice. It worked like a charme. Thanks again!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> 👍
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, But without sounding ungrateful to the Kubuntu maintainers: shouldn't such a bug be fixed in mainline Kubuntu 18.04? Isn't that the point of using an LTS version of Plasma for the LTS Kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I realized that the version of Plasma was bumbed from 5.12.7 to 5.12.8 when I installed the backports.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> The fix is in newer frameworks, not plasma
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, i see! thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> The fix needs backporting to the frameworks in the archive, but the person who took on the task hasn't had the time yet.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, Understandable. You guys do a lot of great work! Whenever popular podcasts celebrate great new features of other DEs and distros and want to tease people to try them out, I keep thinking "But Plasma already has that!"! This in combination with the same defaults of Kubuntu make for a phantastic operating system that I am greatful for!
<anonymous> This is racist.
<anonymous> Everything is racist.
<brli_> hi
<brli_> anyone around?
<genii> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<brli_> please check this bug if you're using firefox + enabled client side decoration (ie. hide the title bar)
<brli_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1824507
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1824507 in firefox (Ubuntu) "unity-menubar.patch+global menu plasmoid+CSD causing inconsistant UI under KDE" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot> <avinash512> To all Kubuntu team member. Thank you team for making a great distro. People might criticize, and bla bla. But using Kubuntu is such a pleasure. Neat, clean, stable (I’m using 18.04). I am excited for the next LTS release
<IrcsomeBot> <speedyjp2gmd> is it possible to translate build-in interface elements? if so , how?
<valorie> @speedyjp2gmd such as?
<valorie> KDE applications at least have "internationalization"
<valorie> we can't control non-KDE apps
<IrcsomeBot> <speedyjp2gmd> such as weather widget
<IrcsomeBot> <speedyjp2gmd> It's not fully supported in Polish language
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @speedyjp2gmd, Done at KDE level: https://l10n.kde.org/
<Daskreech> Is there a Kubuntu papercuts project?
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/
<valorie> Daskreech: we're always trying to fix papercuts both on the kubuntu level and within KDE software
<Daskreech> hi valorie! Is there a list for those worked/working on?
<valorie> not that I know of
<Daskreech> >_> Sounds like a paper cut....
<valorie> well, there are lots of them on phabricator
<valorie> however I doubt anyone has gathered them up and labeled them as such
<valorie> nate graham has been working on such things for well over a year
<valorie> and blogs monthly about all the improvements committed
<valorie> so I would coordinate with him if you have suggestions and/or want to help
<valorie> ngraham is just about everywhere
<valorie> not in this chan I see, but probably in #kubuntu-devel
<Daskreech> Thanks :)
<Daskreech> Another thing that I was looking into. Does KDE still have KGHNS ?
<Daskreech> (Get Hot New Stuff)
<valorie> yes
<valorie> it's tied to the kde store now
<chealer> can I change the package to which an issue I reported belongs?
<genii> chealer: No, someone who reads it will re-file the bug to the proper package
<genii> chealer: You can make a comment on the thread where it is saying where you think it probably swhould have went
<Daskreech> valorie: So no longer it's own project?
<valorie> I don't know what it is
<valorie> afaik it's just a function, a way to get stuff
<Daskreech> It was a small protocol and server store for misc versioned packages with an API hook for the host application to use
<valorie> but the databases of "stuff" were full of junk and spam, which has been acquired and cleaned, and renamed
<Daskreech> Yep but it makes it easy for devs to add without having to think of that structure and storage space
<valorie> right
<valorie> they may use a similar process to be able to get flatpack/snap/appimage in discover
<Daskreech> I keep thinking about Krecipe and want to bring it back to life and having a way to share and version recipes seems perfect for it
<valorie> dunno
<valorie> Daskreech: there is Kookbook now
<chealer> done, thanks you genii
<valorie> might be what you want
<genii> chealer: Glad to assist
<Daskreech> Where is it?
<valorie> svuorela is doing it
<valorie> it's in git somewhere!
<chealer> so, I am finally done (pretty much) reporting my KOrganizer event times edition bug with fr_CA: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/korganizer/+bug/1837156
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1837156 in korganizer (Ubuntu) "Quietly "saves" invalid event (incidence) start or end times as midnight (particularly affects fr_CA (French Canadian) sub-locale)" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> cgit.kde.org
<valorie> whether it has been released yet dunno
<Daskreech> https://github.com/KDE/kookbook ?
<valorie> sure
<valorie> although github is just a mirror
<Daskreech> So https://cgit.kde.org/kookbook.git/ is preferred
<valorie> right
<Daskreech> Thanks :)
<valorie> yw
<Daskreech> Nate has huge blogs for the time period covered
<kubuntu> ola
<Guest40994> vou instalar kubuntu no meu portatil
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> Congrats to Kubuntu for releasing Plasma 5.12.8 for Kubuntu 18.04!  I really appreciate this effort!
<Daskreech> hola
<Daskreech> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Daskreech> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
#kubuntu 2019-07-19
<pepee> a while ago, an update of either kubuntu or chromium added a "feature" where KDE shows some media controls for chromium. anyone knows how to disable this?
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey peepeee
<pepee> hi Swift110
<slyrobot> Hi guys I am noticing a very high memory usage on my Kubuntu desktop. The issue seems to be related to Xorg when used with Nvidia. Machine is a Dell Inspiron 7559, 16g RAM, 960m graphics, Intel i5 6300HQ.
<slyrobot> Here is a bug report I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1833829 about a month back.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1833829 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "High memory usage by Xorg with Kubuntu 18.04, plasma-desktop, nvidia 390" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @slyrobot, I have the exact same laptop running 19.10.  I loose about 25MB to plasmashell process each  time I awake it from sleep.  After resarting plasmashell, memory usages drops to about 128MB (for plasmashell). However, my xorg usage is only 150MB which about normal for an NVidia/xorg combo...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Memory footprints with fresh boot with Kubuntu: NVidia 0.70 GB: Intel 0.42GB, Neon NVidia: 0.75GB, intel + wayland 0.65
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Oh, xorg with Intel is 21MB.  wow, never noticed this delta before.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Same system, Kubuntu 19.10, Intel + wayland: 0.51MB, xorg: 10.3MB !!!
<RikMills> Kubuntu 18.10 reches end of life: https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-18-10-reaches-end-of-life/
<RikMills> *reaches
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<user|44014> Tengo un problema al abrir libreoffice. se queda en una ventana emergente recuperando un archivo pero el programa no se ejecuta
<BluesKaj> !es | user|44014
<ubottu> user|44014: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<user|44014> join #ubuntu-es
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> Anyone knows why the latest kerneld don't have a lowlatency variant? https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<OerHeks> only the 5.1 gives lowlatency, i see
<OerHeks> these are official testing kernels, not official released
<OerHeks> so, it is work in progress
<ubun> hi
<imac_> hello ubun
<ubun> first time here
<imac_> welcome :)  this place isn't much of a cht place, but sooner or later someone wll help you with questions
<ubun> thank u!
<imac_> First time using KDE?
<ubun> Yes. I like it, though!
<imac_> yeah, my main driver for many years :)
<ubun> i think i will continue with this from now own. I have tried many distros but i think this suits me.
<imac_> Yeah, This and Mint, Cinnamon I like for just wanting a good all around OS
<imac_> But always come back to KDE
<imac_> just my thing <0
<imac_> :)
<imac_> the Plasma desktop is very light to run as far as memory goes, Its beautuful, needs slight learning curve, but that\s a good thing
<ubun> Sure, this are great distros. I 've test them from a friend. I totally agree with u!
<imac_> I'm working on the KDE Connect for my Android Phone..  Working pretty good mostly :)
<ubun> I have already done that. Maybe the first thing i did :) It 's a great feature but they should implement it with unlock feature.
<imac_> On Samsung it offers a "Smart unlock" when connected
<ubun> you are lucky. I have a xiaomi. i don't have this feature.
<imac_> It's nice to be able to reply but I can't wait for the day one ca start a conversation with it
<ubun> I am sure they will implement this. it is a basic feature after all.
<imac_> yeah..  Time will fix all :)
<ubun> It was nice to talk to you. I have to leave now. Thank you for the conversation. Goodmorning or goodnight.
<imac_> night morning ubun
<imac_> hope to see you here agaiin
<lucas_> Ola, alguem vivo ainda?
<lucas_> hello anyone alive?
<valorie> hi lucas_, what's up?
<lucas_> Fine man!!! it's my first time in IRC.
<valorie> welcome
 * valorie is not a man however
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> this is the help channel -- if you just want to chat, there is #kubuntu-offtopic
<imac_> lol, but you still rock valorie
<valorie> imac_: thanks
<lucas_> oh Sorry about... but thanks =)
<valorie> nothing to be sorry about
<valorie> on the internet, everyone is a cat
<lucas_> w r u from? i from Brazil.
<valorie> about an hour from Seattle, Washington
<valorie> if you want to just chat, let's take it to #kubuntu-offtopic please
<lucas_> haaa ok!!!
<lucas_> how i find other linux channels?
<imac_> lucas_: file, join chaannel..  or clixk the channel link valoriegave you
<lucas_> imac - Thanks again!
#kubuntu 2019-07-20
<imac_> valorie: Sorry, what was that General chat channel again for here
<valorie> imac_: do you mean #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<imac_> valorie: yes< thanks :)
<imac_> Had it set up on my Laptop but not my Deaktop
<valorie> yw
<Anti-Pizza> Hello! I'm trying to figure out why system path to my additional HDDs changed from /username/media/ to /media/username.
<Anti-Pizza> Was there an update on that or something?
<valorie> hmmm, it's been media/username as long as I remember
<Anti-Pizza> Disregard. It was.
<Anti-Pizza> Thanks for the answer, @valorie
<valorie> any time
<pepee> a while ago, an update of either kubuntu or chromium added a "feature" where KDE shows some media controls for chromium. anyone knows how to disable this?
<Rupigwara> hello guys. i'm stuck in the Kubuntu's live version. i had just discoveried that my pen drive is at some point corrupt, preventing me from finishing the OS instalation. i wish there would be a way to install linux once for all ;_;
<valorie> I've just upgraded for years
<valorie> although of course as a tester I do lots of installs as well
<valorie> usually in VMs though
<valorie> which doesn't help, of course
<valorie> can you get to a VT?
<valorie> control+alt+f2, 3, 4, etc.
<Rupigwara> yes i can
<Rupigwara> just tested
<valorie> if so you may be able to continue there in the terminal
<valorie> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade to start
<Rupigwara> thanks for the helping i will do that and back here to tell
<valorie> and when that's done sudo do-release-upgrade
<Rupigwara> when i try to login there asks a login and a password, but since i didnt created one i dont know what to do
<Rupigwara> im logged as kubuntu@kubuntu
<valorie> does just hitting return work?
<Rupigwara> let me check
<Rupigwara> nope. it just asks me the login again
<valorie> if you haven't even created a password yet, I would just remove the thumbdrive and reboot
<valorie> it means nothing has really been started
<Rupigwara> i did!
<Rupigwara> i just entered login: kubuntu and pass: (nothing)
<valorie> ah
<valorie> but if that doesn't work in your terminal, your computer doesn't "know" it
<valorie> because it hasn't been made to happen
<Rupigwara> oh
<valorie> I'm not the world's biggest expert
<Rupigwara> its true, i can't create new packages
<Rupigwara> x.x
<valorie> what I would do is find a new thumbdrive and start over
<Rupigwara> i will try that. thanks
<gyl> hello
<gyl> is it work?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Blake337> Hello
<user|70382> how i can remaster kubuntu 19.04 to my live iso ?
<sravan> Hiiii
<IrcsomeBot> H_A_S_H was added by: H_A_S_H
<pragomer> hi. I am running kubuntu 19.04. I played arround with the panels, deleted the default panel, etc... then wanted to return to default and added the "plasma default panel". but now opening the menu with super key does not work anymore.
<pragomer> any tips for me?
<diogenes_> pragomer, start with a new user.
<pragomer> diogenes_: really.. is this SO serious??
<diogenes_> pragomer, if everything works with a new user then the problem most ikely is in your .config folder so that's how you narrow down the promlem.
<pragomer> ok, I see... will rename my config completly and see what works.
<pragomer> thank you
<diogenes_> better do it in VT
<diogenes_> out of X
<pragomer> ok, you are right. will do it in tty
<biowep> Can someone please help me set up the environment so that it is CLI friendly. I can build everithing with kdesrc-build, but I can't open projects with Qt Creator. I misses ECM, After setting -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=~/kde, make, make install, I have ~/kde/share/ECM. I exporting that to CMAKE_PREFIX_PATH and made a step forward. Now It misses libkgapi
<biowep> It ma go like this a lot, How can I not only build but also install and set the appropriate environment variables in an automatic fashion?
<valorie> biowep: in deb/ubuntu you can sudo apt build-dep packagename
<valorie> or close to that
<valorie> there might be close in other distros
#kubuntu 2019-07-21
<Guest21022> Hello, guys
<dps> hey, I was wondering where I could report an issue with something on plasma? Well, im not too sure if its plasma or Kubuntu itself.
<dps> Its when you select QtCurve as the application style in settings, some of the settings menus tabs are unreadable because theyre high up above where they are normally
<amrmondy> Hello
<amrmondy> how are you guys ?
<amrmondy> yo yo
<valorie> amrmondy: not all of us are guys -- I'm good, and hope you are well too
<valorie> if you just want to chat, we have #kubuntu-offtopic
<valorie> this is the help chan
<za1b1tsu> apt installed firefox does not load pages, but all other browsers do, I had to install firefox with snap and snap loads slower. I tried everything from https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/firefox-cant-load-websites-other-browsers-can but no results. Any advice?
<valorie> interesting
<valorie> za1b1tsu: can you run the command in cli: apt-cache policy firefox ?
<valorie> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 68.0+build3-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 50387 kB, installed size 190028 kB
<valorie> does your version match with the above?
<valorie> I use Falkon not FF, but I have that version in 19.04 and pages load for me
<za1b1tsu> something is wrong ro.archive.unbuntu.com atm
<valorie> aha
<za1b1tsu> can't install anything
<za1b1tsu> I had removed firefox
<za1b1tsu> 0% [Connecting to ro.archive.ubuntu.com (78.96.7.8)]
<za1b1tsu> an it's stuck, interesting
<valorie> I think I have mine set to use whatever works
<Raleigh> Hola
<Raleigh> Necesito ayuda urgente
<Raleigh> Hay alguien
<diogenes_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Raleigh> Hi i nerd help
<Raleigh> Shit
<Raleigh> I need help
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Raleigh> install an NTFS program something. when I installed it I had a memory set with ntfs. since then I have the memory set, Ubuntu does not start
<Raleigh> The program is a tool for NTFS configuration
<Raleigh> Well??
<diogenes_> Raleigh,what installed? from where installed? how installed?
<Raleigh> I was looking for how to share files from an NTFS share
<Raleigh> And fin ntfs-3g
<Raleigh> Then I installed with the terminal
<Raleigh> Everything was fine. But I turned off the machine and did not return to light more.then leave the usb memory and it worked again
<Raleigh> I ready uninstall the program but the problem don't fix
<diogenes_> if you installed it with: sudo apt install ntfs-3g then it shoulg not cause any pronlems, there is something else you did.
<Raleigh> Well let's say I do not know what I did.What should I do now to recover the Ubuntu boot
<Raleigh> Ubuntu just say You are in emergency mode
<Raleigh> And don't start
<diogenes_> did you change in /etc/fstab?
<Raleigh> No I don't
<diogenes_> so you don't get grub menu?
<Raleigh> if I get the menu. but interesting if I try to enter recovery mode does not leave me either
<Raleigh> Yes I get the menu
<diogenes_> what is the last error message when you boot?
<Raleigh> Don't say just show You are in emergency mode
<Raleigh> And tell me if I want see the registry
<Raleigh> May I upload image hear??
<diogenes_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Raleigh> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Raleigh> ??
<Raleigh> Ooohh I see
<Raleigh> http://imgur.com/SalHv3E
<Raleigh> Look
<diogenes_> boot live system from usb.
<Raleigh> And??
<Raleigh> Other I've noticed that when Ubuntu starts, it automatically mounts all ntfs, before it did not
<diogenes_> oot live system
<diogenes_> boot*
<Raleigh> I did it, now what?
<diogenes_> open do;phin
<diogenes_> and screenshot
<diogenes_> dolphin*
<Raleigh> How I open that??
<Raleigh> I in the language select
<diogenes_> menu > dolphin
<Raleigh> Sorry but I am new in Ubuntu I don't can find
<Raleigh> Now I am I the desktop
<diogenes_> dolphin is the file manager.
<Raleigh> Ohhh
<Raleigh> http://imgur.com/U2nzIRU
<Raleigh> Is this??
<diogenes_> yes now click + other location and scrn
<Raleigh> Scrn??
<diogenes_> scrn=screenshot
<Raleigh> Ok
<Raleigh> http://imgur.com/T4hue1Z
<Raleigh> The 53 gb volume is where the system are
<diogenes_> go there
<Raleigh> Ok
<diogenes_> find /etc/fstab open and scrn
<Raleigh> http://imgur.com/JuDEWcl
<Raleigh> The segate driver
<Raleigh> What I most to do??
<Raleigh> Erase??
<diogenes_> Raleigh, starting with UID=38701.... and up to swapfile, put # sign in fron of every line except swapfile, save, close, open again and see if # are still there.
<diogenes_> and scrn
<Raleigh> Great
<Raleigh> Work
<Raleigh> you are a genious
<Raleigh> This is better than windows support hahahaha
<Raleigh> I'm so grateful
<diogenes_> ok glad it worked, hasta la vista :)
<Raleigh> Thanks so much really
<diogenes_> you're welcome.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> Arco Dewitt was added by: Arco Dewitt
<chealer> why the hell are the 5 five KOrganizer issues ( https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/korganizer/+bugs ) all between #1813011 and #1837156 ?
<valorie> I don't understand the question?
<sebaMendezH> hola
<sebaMendezH> alguien habla español
<sebaMendezH> ?????
#kubuntu 2020-07-13
<th4ntis> I THINK I finally have my Kubuntu themed to how i like it. Using Plasma and the krohnkite tiling and such. :D
<oerheks> there used to be a kubuntu forum section, post your setup/screenshot
<texla> kubuntu 20.4 how to install firefox to desktop
<YuxKukMo> hi guys!
<YuxKukMo> I run into a small problem when I'm trying to upgrade from kubuntu 18 lts to kubuntu 20 lts.
<YuxKukMo> When I'm trying to run pkexec do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f DistUpgradeViewKDE it doesn't happen anything,
<YuxKukMo> Should I add sudo in front of pkexec?
<YuxKukMo> or is it this: From 18.04, upgrades will not be enabled until approximately the date of the 1st 20.04 point release at the end of July.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<konrados> Hey, where are the settings about this trick with alt+mouse-down+drag moving a window?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> System Settings - > Window Manag. -> Window Behavior -> Windows action tab:  Modifier Key
<konrados> IrcsomeBot, thank you!
<wogelsby> New Installation Bricked:  Unable to reinstall OS "ubi-partman failed exit code 141
<jukebohi> Anyone know how to disable touch screen in kubuntu...? I'd rather not need to turn computer off to wipe dust from it and accidentally touching it is annoying too. The stylus and 2-finger glove (against signal from the side of the hand) is arriving soon so I'll see if the touch screen is any fun with those
<jukebohi> Like Kolourpaint or Krita
<jukebohi> Can't find it in system settings. Logically there would be "touchscreen" in the "input devices" tab of system settings, but there isn't. Not in the display settings too. Can't find "disable touch-screen" tick box anywhere
<BluesKaj> jukebohi, anyoptions in system settings>input devices>graphic tablet?
<jukebohi> Says "No graphics tablet detected" or similar last time I checked, I recheck
<gean_> Guys?
<gean_> have someone already installed the plasma on linux mint?
<gandhibobandhi_> hey everyone, i've been having a bit of an issue this morning and was wondering if its something that anyone's run into before (and maybe knows what the cause is). I was fiddling about with the clock widget last night, enabling the calendar integration etc, and it seems to have caused a segfault when i next started my computer, which then killed plasmashell. renaming/deleting the file "libcalendarplugin.so". temporarily fixed the issue but i was
<gandhibobandhi_> wondering if there is a solution that lets me still use the clock widget so i know what the time is :)
<gandhibobandhi_> also i'd be quite keen to share info about how i repro'd it etc, since it seems like a pretty serious bug, if there are any official channels for that
<BluesKaj> hi gean_, ask in #linuxmint
<viewer|38> hi 20.04 recently installed as guest os. really happy the old copy-hang is replaced with copy-paste! so far my only issues are: cant get rid of the 30 second shutdown timer by unchecking confirm in settings, and when plugging my nikon j1 i only get the option to download with gwenview (which dont work) and no longer get the option to open the
<viewer|38> folder to view files on sd card. any help with these 2 bugbears would be grand!
<viewer|38> Uploaded file: https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/57b42ad1e0357b3179ff70d297a0feaf/pasted.txt
<n4mu> I've installed a Kubuntu 20.04 for a friend, but today it will not boot, it's stuck at systemd-user-sessions.service
<n4mu> Nothing happens after, fsck = done and okay. disk space is okay
<n4mu> search engines don't have any results for this
<n4mu> It's just stuck.
<n4mu> Live Kubuntu works. So I'm guessing I could always reinstall, but that seems like a very weak solution.
<diogenes_> n4mu, any updates before this issue?
<n4mu> Nope, the user says the computer felt stuck, they pressed "escape" and then it shut down.
<n4mu> And since, it's like this. :/
<diogenes_> oh it might be some corrupted data then, you can try ctrl+alt+f1, create a new user and try to login as the new user.
<n4mu> diogenes_, would ctrlaltf1 work without SDDM being launched ?
<n4mu> (I can try, at this point) :]
<diogenes_> try if not then attach single at the grub line.
<n4mu> (I'm booting, will see) (and thanks for helping)
<n4mu> diogenes_: :]
<n4mu> trying single, because otherwise, it didn't work.
<n4mu> when it shows systemd-user-sessions.service, the cursors stops blinking
<diogenes_> n4mu, ok append this instead of single: systemd.unit=multi-user.target
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Regarding the PC that won't boot, how big is the hard drive and is it partitioned (i.e.  root, home and other partitions separate)?
<n4mu> diogenes_: okay, trying that.
<n4mu> diogenes_: it says I'm in rescue mode
<n4mu> (should I "ctrl d" ?)
<ajaxnet> hello
<diogenes_> n4mu, try
<n4mu> trying.
<n4mu> same, systemd-user-sessions.service and stuck
<ajaxnet> may i asked how to stop chrome from asking password through kwallet
<diogenes_> n4mu, ok let's try this, append: init=/bin/bash
<diogenes_> when you reach cli tell me.
<diogenes_> ajaxnet, run: google-chrome --help | grep basic
<n4mu> done and we're at cli, possibly mistyped something. It says "cannot set terminal process group (-1)
<diogenes_> type: mount /
<n4mu> But I have terminal, am root, KB is configured as per install
<n4mu>  /dev/sda5 is already mounted on /.
<diogenes_> mount -o remount --rw /dev/sda5
<n4mu> done
<diogenes_> lsblk
<ajaxnet> thanks diogense i think it working, all have to do only to update the launcher
<diogenes_> ajaxnet, what?
<n4mu> okay, what are we looking for? (I have to manually retype)
<diogenes_> n4mu, lsblk and locate your /home
<ajaxnet> google-chrome --password-store=basic , that the command
<diogenes_> ajaxnet, that's it!
<n4mu> diogenes_: I have only one partition, so everything is in /dev/sda5
<n4mu> mountpoint is /
<diogenes_> n4mu, sudo e2fsck /dev/sda5
<n4mu> In this setting, it can't (already mounted), but I did that already before (from live USB)
<n4mu> I remounted "ro" and did fsck, and all is fine
<diogenes_> n4mu, check the available free space: df -h
<n4mu> using 15%
<diogenes_> try to rename .config and .cache
<n4mu> in /home/user I'm assuming?
<diogenes_> yes
<n4mu> done, I'm gessing reboot or init 3 ?
<diogenes_> reboot normally.
<n4mu> okqy
<n4mu> same
<n4mu> I'm going to give up for today.
<diogenes_> how old is hdd?
<n4mu> I'll probably reinstall the whole thing, will also do a smart test, but at home (I'm at friend's place)
<diogenes_> also any encription? is it ext4?
<n4mu> no encryption, just ext4
<n4mu> this is for a "newbie" friend (she was on Mint before, but with KDE, and upgrades on KDE mint .....)
<diogenes_> ok do a smart because it might be bad blocks.
<n4mu> yeppe
<diogenes_> meanwhile you can setup a live usb instead of HDD.
<n4mu> diogenes_: I'm going to head off, I'll stay in the chan and update you (yes for the live USB)
<diogenes_> n4mu, ok good luck.
<n4mu> thanks, and thanks for your time and help. :]
<diogenes_> you're welcome.
<viewer|38> hi 20.04 recently installed as guest os. really happy the old copy-hang is replaced with copy-paste! so far my only issues are: cant get rid of the 30 second shutdown timer by unchecking confirm in settings, and when plugging my nikon j1 i only get the option to download with gwenview (which dont work) and no longer get the option to open the
<viewer|38> folder to view files on sd card. any help with these 2 bugbears would be grand!
<LinuxAgent> Hello. I am GLAT agent. Contact me to purchase a license for GNU/Linux ($99 single user, $49 volume).
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Cool
#kubuntu 2020-07-14
<Liam> quero minha senha para instalar aplicativos
<Liam> ok
<IrcsomeBot> Zoth_Ommog was added by: Zoth_Ommog
<IrcsomeBot> Opal6 was added by: Opal6
<IrcsomeBot> <Opal6> (Photo, 534x304) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/TnEmCDeR/file_33634.jpg Any idea why this might be happening? I am on focal and this is a built in repository
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Opal6, Kubuntu does not have any 'built in' ppas in our repo list
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Howver, the error would be because the ppa does not (and never has had) any packages in it for focal.
<pragomer> hi. I want to create a shortcut to the filemanager "ranger", like Super+R or so. When executing the command "konsole -e ranger" (via Alt+F2), it works. But when defining a shortcut for the same, it does not. Any hint what I am doing wrong?
<ljx> ??
<IrcsomeBot> <Opal6> @RikMills, Interesting, I don't recall adding it. … So which sources should be there by default for kubuntu/kde updates?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Opal6, Just the archive.ubuntu.com repos in /etc/apt/sources.list
<IrcsomeBot> <Opal6> @RikMills, Thanks
<IrcsomeBot> ri2928 was added by: ri2928
<IrcsomeBot> <ri2928> Hi all, I have a common problem when installing kubuntu or ubuntu 20.04 in both my desktop and laptop computer. The system keeps asking for my wifi password and doesn't allow me to connect to my internet connection. The strange thing is that network manager succesfully connect to my mobile hotspot... I've already tried to update the kernel to the latest one but nothing has changed. I face this issue only with focal fossa, previous
<IrcsomeBot> versions don't have this problem. Hope someone can help me...
<diogenes_> ri2928, probably you need to reboot the router.
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Oh right, I have a problem where my wifi signal is incredibly low
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> But on windows it's strong
<IrcsomeBot> <ri2928> @diogenes_, Already done it... Used the wps method to connect too but no chances
<IrcsomeBot> <ri2928> The strange thing is that the system doesn't connect to my wifi connection but windows and my otger devices does
<diogenes_> Zoth_Ommog, look for alternative wireless drivers.
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> There's only one for my laptop though
<diogenes_> ri2928, i had such issue too but rebooting the router fixed it but i used no WPS.
<diogenes_> Zoth_Ommog, i mean a proprietary one.
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> How do I do that?
<diogenes_> Zoth_Ommog, usually the driver manager wilo tell you if a proprietary one is available.
<diogenes_> will*
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> I usually use the one from there
<diogenes_> so you already use the proprietary one?
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Yea
<diogenes_> Zoth_Ommog, then vice-versa, see if there is an open source one, sometimes open source are better other times proprietary ones are better. I had a machine that i couldn't create a hotspot with the proprietary driver but the open source worked great.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<troozers> Hi, is there a setting within kubuntu to switch off the laptop display when the laptop lid is closed and connected to power?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> System Settings -> Power Management -> Energy savings -> Button Events Handing -> When Laptop Lid is closed
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Laptop lid closure is a "button event"
<IrcsomeBot> revers3stark26 was added by: revers3stark26
<IrcsomeBot> <revers3stark26> im(noob) just installed kubuntu 20.xx
<IrcsomeBot> <revers3stark26> im (noob) just installed kubuntu 20.x as dulel boot with windows 10 and all went well  but now it is not showing my inbuilt wifi card ( … rtl8821ce ) help
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> So uh, I checked my wifi drivers. No proprietary in use, I'm using a dkms open source
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> RTL 8821CE
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Where can I get it
<BluesKaj> package manager
<IrcsomeBot> <revers3stark26> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/nBS5Z2de/file_33653.jpg 😅 fixed 😂
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Package manager shows the open source
<IrcsomeBot> <revers3stark26> idk much im just installed it new to os 😅
<IrcsomeBot> <revers3stark26> but its worked
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Wifi on that driver is very weak
<IrcsomeBot> <revers3stark26> ohh
<IrcsomeBot> <revers3stark26> can u help me   to setup for first time like what shoud i do after install 😅
<BluesKaj> run, sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade, in the terminal to bring all your packages up to date then this https://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/kubuntu-focal.html
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> @BluesKaj, ??? I'm already on 20
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Package manager: Only open source, no proprietary … Wifi driver very weak
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> That's the problem
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> .039/*-+36
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 2584jkm ,.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> .8.;L8
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Stroke?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Apologies, 2 year old grand daughter playing with the keyboard...
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Mini stroke then
<dweeber> nthomas20, I got the issue resolved regarding VLC and kubuntu. Thanks for your help.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> How did you fix the issue?
<mads> test
<zztopless> Hi fellow humans
<zztopless> what is the file I need to edit to change the dimensions of the application launcher (kb 20.04)?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sam Eaton - Isegoria> how i import exception?
<zztopless> anyone?  i know its a line in opne config file, but google is failing me :(
<zztopless> hmm, i found one guide, but I don't seem to have a ~/.local/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.plasma.kickoff/content/ui/FullRepresentation.qml file (no ~/.local/share/plasma at all)
<zztopless> Hi...Does anyone know file I need to edit to change the dimensions of the application launcher (kb 20.04)?
<nthomas20> dweeber! awesome; congrats on getting that sorted out. Sorry I didn't have a direct solution for you, but enjoyed working on it nonetheless!
<user|7078> Hey I'm having an issue installing Kubuntu via disc. the installer works, but each button press takes about 20 minutes before it does anything
<user|7078> it is cripplingly slow, and outright freezes after awhile. ive yet to find solutions googling it...any advice?
<Zemi> install from usb.
<user|7078> I tried that. same issue
<Zemi> use a SSD
<Zemi> Seems like a system issue not a software issue.
<user|7078> I agree, im just not sure what, or if, i can do anything about it
<Zemi> unplug all external devices except what is required.
<user|7078> should i disable internal things like the WIFI as well?
<Zemi> sure and use ethernet
<Zemi> try a different usb drive as well. port direct on motherboard vs one on FP
<user|7078> I did do that, it has the same issue unfortunately
<Zemi> 1 stick of memory....
<user|7078> Should reducing the connected devices not work, where is a good place I can find the solutions myself?
<Zemi> Disasemble the computer and try again.
<Zemi> lol
<user|7078> ez life
<Zemi> If it has an amd video card try nvidia.
<user|7078> I'll try the forums then if crap hits the fan. Thank you for the advice, heres to hoping it works!
<Zemi> use uefi mode
<Zemi> vs legacy
<user|7078> I did. no luck
<user|7078> Ive tried quite a bit before coming here actually
<user|7078> its been a nightmare. anyways, off to try disconnecting everything!
<Zemi> Dont use kubuntu ...
<user|7078> is that the problem?
<Zemi> I dont know
<user|7078> I'll find out eventually. thank you again
<Zemi> just seems if a different build has same issues
<Zemi> it could better pinpoint if it is the software or the hardware.
<user|7078> good idea
<user|7078> will do
<Zemi> I just noticed this is the kubuntu forum... whoops
<Zemi> try to live boot from usb then initiate install from the desktop.
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> (Photo, 643x172) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/7AoE42wf/file_33670.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> I'm getting this on Kubuntu 20
<TBotNik> All: Have new Dell laptop and wanting to load 18.04 LTS, but always says 0 drivespace.  I've tried several setting and turned "Safe Boot" off, but can not find where to turn off UEFI, which I'm told has the drive locked.  Any ideas?
#kubuntu 2020-07-15
<IrcsomeBot> <Opal6> @TBotNik, Check that your hard disk mode is not Raid in bios. It's the default in some laptops even when there's only one disk and Ubuntu doesn't like it. If you intend on dual booting you need to run some cmd first otherwise your existing windows installation will bsod. I can try and find the instructions I've used if you need
<TBotNik_> All: Just upgraded my server to Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and installed MySQl.  Can login at cli, but "root" login will not let me create users nor set permissions, so not really root.  How do I fix this as I can do nothing with MySQL at all right now?
<dahlia> I just installed 20.04 and when I open anything it starts off of the screen so I can't use any program
<dahlia> I can click them on the task bar and see the animations but they fly off the screen
<TBotNik_> dahlia: It's know that any release is not stable until 2 years after release!
<dahlia> :(
<TBotNik_> dahlia: Only use LTS versions and only after 2 years to fix bugs.  Np real testing going on by any of the OS developers!
<dahlia> i thought 20.04 was LTA
<dahlia> LTS
<TBotNik_> dahlia: I just installed 18.04 and it's so absolutely screwed that I'm looking for another Linux distro!  The OS developer on Ubuntu think we want "Windows" so trying to mimic that total MicroSuch piece of grap.  Anyone on Linux, which is 25 years ahead of windows doe not want an OS the looks like, smells like sounds like or in anyway simulate winduhs. Hell we're 25 years ahead of the crap and do not want to go backward!
<TBotNik_> dahlia: LTS=LifeTime Support
<TBotNik_> dahlia: If you look there will be both 20.04 and 20.04 LTS. so get the LTS version, but the stable one is 18.04
<dahlia> https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-20-04-lts-has-been-released/
<TBotNik_> dahlia: Yes but 20.04 will only be stable in 2022!
<dahlia> TBotNik_: I'm looking for help with my problem
<TBotNik_> dahlia: When they first release it, it's a beta, so unless you have core debug capability not a good fit.  I don't have core capability, because I'm way to busy to bust my balls dealing with crap! Sorry!  You and I seem to be the only ones not sleeping right now!
<TBotNik_> dahlia: What's really crazy is this thread shows 318 logged in users but they wen to sleep leaving their computers on and logged in , so giving total false impression that there is someone out here to help right now!
<dahlia> I guess I could install gentoo but having to compile everything when installing is a pain and I like to be able to use my computer and not redesign all the software on it every other day
<TBotNik_> dahlia: My biggest beef with 18.04, out of a list of over 100 problems, is that they took away "Super Window" which is an absolute must for a developer like myself  Always have over 100 Windows open and cannot find anything without the Super Windows!
<dahlia> I had 18.04 and I liked it but I had a failure of my system disk
<dahlia> but I have to get it working now and I can't sit here and chat distro religion
<TBotNik_> dahlia: Were you a new user on 18.04?
<dahlia> define "new user"
<TBotNik_> dahlia: I've been on Ubuntu/Kubuntu since 2004.04
<dahlia> I've used linux since I downloaded 2 floppy images on usenet that some guy in finland posted around '91 if that's what you mean
<TBotNik_> dahlia: New to Ubuntu/Kubuntu!
<dahlia> no
<TBotNik_> dahlia: Well you see how long I've been on it. Been computing since 1974 back in the "card deck" days!  He He!
<dahlia> lucky you. I was able to write my homework on a teletype
<TBotNik_> dahlia: I'll shutup now since there is no one to help with my MySQL problem!
<TBotNik_> bye
<dahlia> I figured it out. I had my kvm plugged into both my motherboard hdmi and my dgpu hdmi so it thought I had 2 monitors attached and it was starting the programs on the other "monitor" https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=96304
<IrcsomeBot> Kristian was added by: Kristian
<IrcsomeBot> <ri2928> @diogenes_, I' ve done that but doesn't work with my kubuntu... Thanks anyway for the help
<diogenes_> ri2928, i forgot what we were talking about.
<viewer|97> hello
<viewer|97> is anybody here, need some help
<IrcsomeBot> <ri2928> @diogenes_, Sorry my mistake. I had probelm with my wifi connection, network manager keeps asking for my wifi password even if it's right and doesn't allow me to connect
<diogenes_> ri2928, then try to change the wi-fi security method on your router to WPA & WPA2 Personal.
<IrcsomeBot> <ri2928> @diogenes_, Already set that. That's a strange thing... Can be a problem with Focal Fossa ? Because 18.04 doesn't give me that problem
<IrcsomeBot> stromnetzer was added by: stromnetzer
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<n4mu> Hello
<n4mu> Quick question - Is there a way to reinstall Kubuntu in something like "repair" mode?
<n4mu> I've booted to a live USB and the installer is proposing to resize the current kubuntu partition to have room for a new kubuntu, so it doesn't seem to recognize I already have Kubuntu (same version too)
<n4mu> Perhaps there's something else I can do? If not, I will just "overwrite" (I have /home backed up)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Using the manual option, Installing to the existing partitions without reformatting is "similar" to a repair.
<n4mu> This will overwrite, without deleting I assume. If so, my home will remain, and so will any other system file/program?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Conifig files in your home directory should be preserved, but you will need to manually re-install custom programs that did not install to the /opt partition.
<n4mu> <DarinMiller> Thanks btw. :]
<n4mu> Just to be clear, I used the "default" when I installed, and surprisingly, there's only one partition, not even a swap partition (there seems to be a swapfile thing going on - yes, I'm old) : ]
<n4mu> So I guess that everything "might" be overwritten, without deleting old files, so home should stay, but possibly any other "broken" file.
<n4mu> For context, the user had "an issue", shut down the compter, and now it won't fully start (I can't recall which service it blocks at, I can find that, but at this point...)
 * n4mu is turning on other PC to find error message, if that's helpful, but because there's zero results on search, I'm assuming this user has a unique and unkown issue, possibly HW/hdd related
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Ensure the user has free space on their linux partition.  I have seen 3 different 20.04 installs create very large /var/log/syslog and /var/log/kernel.log files that filled up the root directory
<n4mu> lots of free space, that was the 2nd thing I checked
<n4mu> 1st was fsck
<BluesKaj> n4mu, is this a UEFI/gpt or legacy mode install?
<n4mu> BluesKaj: I'm not sure, it's an older computer. I installed this 2 months ago (approx) and all was fine. User "had issue", hard-shutdown, and since, services get launched, but freezes at some point (I'm trying to find the name of the last service launched before freeze)
<n4mu> so, for good measure, I backed up /home/user and am willing to reinstall, SMART test and see. But, am just a tad curious to know if there's another way, or if someone knows about such an issue.
<n4mu> (but I'm not being useful right now, having lost the only detail I had)
<BluesKaj> if the pc is more than 10yrs old then it's most likely legacy which is fine. If you're using separate / (root) and /home partiitons make sure / is over 10GB
<n4mu> (and irssi history is too short :/)
<n4mu> pc is probably ~8, default kubuntu uses 1 single partition, so that's what I did. (I wanted the user to be as autonomous as possible, otherwise Debian with multi-partitions)
<n4mu> so, I'm guessing I should re-install, and possibly, at least do a manual repartition, because seriously, one partition seems odd.
<n4mu> (and I've never heard of swapfile before)
<BluesKaj> yes, uefi/gpt will create an /efi/boot partition and a / partition for the OS
<n4mu> Indeed, there's a small "fat" partition and then just one / - so reinstalling without deleting /home is a gamble.
<BluesKaj> the ubiquity installer that is
<n4mu> There's no "separate /home" option. I think I'm not at ease with the installer (I'm used to Deb), just for the partition part. Everything else is super easy, and because this isn't for me, I'm happy to install Ubuntu/KDE, but sometimes, I have to help and I'm a bit lost
<BluesKaj> so you want save yor /home dir data ?
<n4mu> I wanted a separate partition, but it seems unclear. I'll figure it out (manual partition it will be)
<n4mu> (Not trolling - perhaps I should just install Debian as I've been using that for almost 2 decades)
<BluesKaj> there isn't much difference from debian except the ubuntu installer is easier to use than the textual debian one
<n4mu> I know it's very close, which is why I was very happy to install Kubuntu (plus I'm a KDE user too), but then when there's some issues, it takes me too much time (because I'm old and grumpy)  : ]
<BluesKaj> m4v, hehe, welcome to the club :-)
<IrcsomeBot> smithprb was added by: smithprb
<n4mu> BluesKaj: thanks for your help and understanding.  : ]
<BluesKaj> np m4v, let us know what you decide to do if and when
<BluesKaj> oops n4mu ^
<avery> Hey guys
<avery> I'm having some issues with KDE on Kubuntu 20.04
<BluesKaj> avery, ok, details will help :-)
<n4mu> I think I'm going to retry re-install Kubuntu, and possibly advise the user get a slightly more recent computer one day (this thing seems old, like 9 years old)
<n4mu> I've already spent way too much time on this machine.
<avery> I have a dual monitor setup and after making the computer go to sleep, the monitor configuration gets wonky. Wonky in the sense that one of the monitors is disabled upon waking up and after enabling the other monitor, I have more issues.
<avery> The issue is that a one pixel vertical line is leaking from one monitor to another.
<avery> Another issue is that maximized windows follow the size of the taskbar from the other monitor. While the monitor where the window is maximized exists no taskbar.
<n4mu> BluesKaj: as for feedback, it's really too bad there's not an "easy" option to have a separate /home in the partitionning section, it's the only step that's less flexible than on Debian. Everything else feels easy. I also like that it doesn't wait for me to decide on everything, it's already installing stuff. :]
<avery> I'll upload and a video and a screenshot of the main issues.
<BluesKaj> n4mu, if you just want to install kubuntu cleanly just create one large partition and let kubuntu ubiquity installer do the rest, you can setup separate / and /home partitions in the installer partition phase by using manual partitioning
<BluesKaj> avery, afraid I'm not well versed when dealing with multiple monitors
<avery> Oh, okay.
<avery> Thanks for replying though!
<avery> I should probably open a bug report on github.
<BluesKaj> or launchpad
<avery> Oke, thanks! :)
<n4mu> BluesKaj: I chose "one partition" thing - something like "use the whole disk and automatically do the thing"
<n4mu> like I did initially
<n4mu> It will do it's thing, I'll restore the user's home, and then, do a smart test while I sleep.
<BluesKaj> n4mu, ok
<n4mu> It's the easiest at this point. I'm in that phase of life where spending a full whole day helping someone with their computer is not as exciting as it used to be.
<n4mu> I want to be outside, writing, biking and so on. :D
<BluesKaj> n4mu, installing kubuntu shouldn't take more than an hr or so, depending on the pc specs of course and your internet connection
<n4mu> BluesKaj: indeed.
<n4mu> (Usually, I install Debian, and I have apt-cacher-ng, so it's super fast, usually the bottleneck is disk IO)
<BluesKaj> right, never tried apt-cacher, but reinstalling here usually takes about 20mins or so
<n4mu> BluesKaj: yeah, it wasn't long. Apt-cacher-ng is really great if you do a lot of installs, or have multiple connections and/or a lousy connection.
<n4mu> I've a low-power server for various things, it does PXE boot and has apt-cacher-ng, so when I do deb-installs with full KDE desktop and other things, it's almost all LAN traffic. It can be worth the effort if you have a lab, or even for install parties. (I once took, just the HDD and a RasPi with apt-cacher with me, and it really helped for an install party with a poor connection)
<BluesKaj> n4mu, seems like a good idea alright, too bad i didn't know about it it yrs ago when I was using a much slower ISP
<n4mu> Obviously, it works for Ubuntu, just one line to add or something. It's very useful in some cases. :]
<n4mu> (and can do multiple systems and so on)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @n4mu, Do you have an easy way  to manage laptops using apt-cache when you take them out of your home network? I want to auto use apt-cache when on the home network but skip it when away from home.
<n4mu> DarinMiller, either "git" to change /etc/apt/sources.list (I just comment and uncomment lines, top of the file is for LAN, bottom is WAN, I press <F6> in vim to autocomment)
<n4mu> or an old and dirty script that could detect the network and copy sources.list.LAN to /etc/apt/sources.list (or sources.list.WAN), but I've not gone that far.
<n4mu> BTW, this computer, (old Sony Vaio vpcef3e1e might be broken somewhere, Kwin, on new install, is not responding, and disk is in read-only mode, I didn't even do anything other than try to click anywhere)
<n4mu> Computer (probably HDD) is leaving this world, slowly, but surely.
<n4mu> And now, initramfs thing. This computer is over.
<BluesKaj> perhaps installing a ssd will extend the life of the pc
<n4mu> BluesKaj: First I will run smart tests (from live USB)
<n4mu> if the HDD passes, then there's something else wrong with this computer.
<BluesKaj> right
<n4mu> I'm also thinking about just getting a second hand thinkpad (this one is a Sony Vaio, I very much dislike Sony for too many reasons)
<n4mu> HDD fail !
<BluesKaj> aha!
<n4mu> so, we know that all the illogical issues where because of HDD FAIL! :]
<n4mu> Just enough not-fail to pass fsck, re-install, but enough FAIL to FAIL :]
<n4mu> BluesKaj: thanks, but also, I can't remember the pseudo of the person who tried to help me 2 days ago, I'm sorry, I should have opened a PM thing at least to remember to keep them updated.
<n4mu> HDD fail, and possibly more hw failings (not RAM, I tested that, it works)
<BluesKaj> how much ram?
<BluesKaj> n4mu,^
<n4mu> 4g
<n4mu> I'm going to advise to either find an old HDD from a friend, or really cheap OR get a ~300€$ thinkpad.
<n4mu> This computer is for minor tasks...
<n4mu> I'm going AFK, thanks for your great company. :D
<BluesKaj> ok n4mu, good luck :-)
<dirtycajunrice> Does anyone know what script kde-plasma calls to initialize an openconnect vpn connection? I am tryinig to add vpn-slice and cant find the file
<KeNZai> Hello I want to make the default language in Turkish, how can I do it?
<IrcsomeBot> <Data Grime> Only if B doesn't have user name
#kubuntu 2020-07-16
<Roey> hi
<Roey> why is chromium crashing on me?
<Roey> it keeps crashing
<Roey> as soon as I open it
<Roey> or soon after
<shmod> Hello
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey
<user|77124> Hi
<user|77124> kindly suggest me the minimum system recommendation  .
<oerheks> 64 bit, 4gb, duo core, good videocard
<IrcsomeBot> vanyashinnn was added by: vanyashinnn
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> @Zoth_Ommog, Anyone got a solution?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<R13ose> why does sometimes when waking up my laptop the internet doesn't connect and then when I close my laptop, and reopen this after a few mins, the internet connects?
<troozers> Hi Gurus, question about kubuntu 20.04 and using two monitors through a laptop dock... I can display on the laptop screen and one of the external monitors.  The laptop can see the second external monitor but never seems to be able to display on it.  I know the laptop is powerful enough as dual booting into Windows is able to show up on all three displays
<troozers> I actually only want to display on external two displays and shut the laptop lid down, but even spoofing that doesnt work
<BluesKaj> R13ose, dunno, my laptop does the same thing. It doesn't bother me much tho because I'm too lazy to figure it out :-)
<troozers> both external monitors are connected via a usb-c dock and both are DisplayPort
<R13ose> BluesKaj:  I'm not too lazy.
<BluesKaj> troozers, most likely something to do with xrandr configuration
<troozers> easier to investigate/resolve via command line rather than System Configurator?
<BluesKaj> R13ose, then let me know when you figure it out  :-)
<R13ose> Okay :)
<IrcsomeBot> nonamex555 was added by: nonamex555
<R13ose> BluesKaj: I have used https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n49kukPf8HI but I have to test this over a few times.
<BluesKaj> Roey, I can't find a link to his script
<Roey> which script?
<BluesKaj> R13ose,^
<Roey> ah
<BluesKaj> sorryro hit the tab too soon
<R13ose> The script is in the description
<R13ose> BluesKaj: ^
<BluesKaj> ok, got it
<BluesKaj> it was hidden here
<BluesKaj> thanks R13ose, I'll give it a try as well.
<R13ose> No problem!  I will let you know if any problems happen.
<BluesKaj> R13ose, testing 20.10 GG here, scrpt doesn't work, but it could have something to do with my autostart vpn app
<R13ose> BluesKaj: will you stop the vpn?
<BluesKaj> no, I'm going to leave it as is , clicking on network manager brings up the wifi connection option so it's no biggie
<R13ose> Okay.  I will test mine out and see if this works for me.
<BluesKaj> ok good
<IrcsomeBot> <nash_g5> Kubuntu team. I want to get involved in Kubuntu project. Documentation or package maintenance. How can i contribute?
<genii> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <nash_g5> @ubottu, Thank you
<valorie> nash_g5 be sure to look at the links in the topic
<valorie> and welcome
<tyrindamien064> does anybody know why snap apps dont ib
<tyrindamien064> intal with icons
<tyrindamien064> *install
<IrcsomeBot> <Data Grime> anyhow, I'm glad it's worked
<invitado> saludos grupo
<invitado> alguien que me ayude
<invitado__> saludos
<invitado__> alguien por aqui
#kubuntu 2020-07-17
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Que pasa?
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Sup
<Kailas> Hi, installed Kubuntu 20.04 on HP prodesk 600 G3, i5 6500T with Intel HD graphics 530, i can get only 4K 24hz and 30Hz options, no 60Hz .. i have Windows 10 Dualboot and in windows i can get 60Hz, so cable,Monitor and it supports HDMI 2.0, i checked and found the recent drivers are already installed in Kubuntu kernal .. .. any help ?
<IrcsomeBot> <nash_g5> @Zoth_Ommog, Did you try remove it and re-install?
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> @nash_g5, Remove what?
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Ah that, Yeah I did
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Didn't work
<aiena> I am on ubuntu 19.10. I cannot get service menus's to show. I put .desktop file in ~/.local/share/kservices5/ServiceMenus with these contents https://paste.opensuse.org/view/raw/39278777 and reran kbuildsycoca5 too but the service menu will not show while right clicking an img in dolphin.
<Metamorphosis> Hello, how can I remove Kmail and its related tools without breaking the system? I've heard that removing akonadi can be problematic.
<kaddi> is there a way to disable baloo entirely? As it is it just crashes on every boot and I need to click on the crash report
<kaddi> balooctl disable should hopefully do the trick
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<pragomer> hi. I would like to define a shortcut for "logging out with confirmation", so like here: https://i.imgur.com/mRsPl36.png  But I realize my shortcuts with sxhkd, so what would be the "command" for this one?
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <revers3stark26> I actually duel booted kubuntu  … i selected 300GB of /partiton  … for windows 200GB … rest of the storage (almost 200gb )is empty  … how can i take use of that space  … i mean hiw to add that to  kubuntu 😅😅😅😅 sry for bad English
<TomyWork> has anyone gotten hdmi sound working on kubuntu 18.04 with an nvidia chip?
<tespi> revers3stark26: depends on how you set up your partitioning. if the kubuntu partition is the last partition before the free space, you should be able to just grow it to contain the extra space.
<TomyWork> if you're using LVM, it's also pretty simple
<tespi> revers3stark26: if not and you really want to incorporate the extra space to kubuntu, then you may have to move the partitions in order to grow the kubuntu partition. that can be a very long process with a small, maybe neglegible, yet existing risk of messing up your hard drive
<TomyWork> if "df /path/to/where/you/need/the/space" shows something with "/dev/mapper" in it, you're probably using LVM
<tespi> revers3stark26: safest option is to just make a new partition and mount it as a folder, then you just need to decide what to stuff in it
<TomyWork> tespi, i need to leave for a bit. i dont know if you checked that already, but if they are using LVM, make sure you account for that in your answers
<IrcsomeBot> <revers3stark26> @tespi, thanks  … i just follow this 🙂
<TomyWork> has anyone gotten HDMI sound working on kubuntu 18.04 with an nvidia chip?
<jukebohi> I'm getting a lot of "permission denied" when doing 'sudo rm -rf directory'
<jukebohi> I don't know who has the power in this system if it is stopping me from deleting some files
<user|19435> will my ideapad 100s-14IBR able to run ubuntu? its has 2g ram
<diogenes_> user|19435, try a live system from a usb or DVD and see yourself.
<user|19435> honestly i dont know much about computers anymore i know i got to have bootable drive but how do u install burn the img to a portable hd
<diogenes_> user|19435, get a usb stick at least 4Gb and we'll help you.
<user|19435> just partitioned my external drive i got rufus 3.1 but it wont show any drives
<IrcsomeBot> <AlphD> using windows bitblocker usb
#kubuntu 2020-07-18
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey
<Alabalistic> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <revers3stark26> can i install dolby (or similer )
<Guest71560> ebook
<Guest71560> ebook?
<IrcsomeBot> xappleGF was added by: xappleGF
<IrcsomeBot> <xappleGF> @revers3stark26, u can install pulseeffects
<IrcsomeBot> <revers3stark26> @xappleGF, 👍🏻
<IrcsomeBot> <xappleGF> @revers3stark26, but it's a flatpak
<IrcsomeBot> <revers3stark26> @xappleGF, 🤔
<IrcsomeBot> <xappleGF> @revers3stark26, u should need to install it through a terminal
<IrcsomeBot> <revers3stark26> @xappleGF, sudo apt install pulseeffects
<IrcsomeBot> <xappleGF> @revers3stark26, lol nope
<IrcsomeBot> <xappleGF> @revers3stark26, search for pulseeffects in flathub store in browser
<IrcsomeBot> <xappleGF> then copy and paste the command into the terminal
<IrcsomeBot> <revers3stark26> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/xWsdI8As/file_33786.jpg installed (from github)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<IrcsomeBot> <xappleGF> apple lol
<IrcsomeBot> <revers3stark26> @xappleGF, thar cz of theme
<Mamarok> is it jsut me or is the kcm-mouse completely broken? I have zero options in systemsettings
<IrcsomeBot> fabercode was added by: fabercode
<IrcsomeBot> <fabercode> The latest 18.04 update is feezing the system. Anyone has an idea what is going on? Here are the details, thank you. … https://askubuntu.com/questions/1259783/latest-update-froze-the-system-kubuntu-18-04
<linuxuserftw> The latest 18.04 update is feezing the system. Anyone has an idea what is going on? Here are the details, thank you.
<linuxuserftw> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1259783/latest-update-froze-the-system-kubuntu-18-04
<tomreyn> linuxuserftw: after the problem occurs, did you try booting an earlier kernel (by selecting it from the grub menu)?
<tomreyn> kernel parameter pci=noaer should let you boot when those pci errors occur
<tomreyn> !kernelparm
<ubottu> To add a one-time or permanent kernel boot parameter see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<tomreyn> ...with reduced feature set
<tomreyn> when you can boot properly, report what    cat /proc/cmdline    says
<tomreyn> you should probably also do a bios update
<tomreyn> and likely try the LTSE/HWE kernel for amdgpu graphics cards
<tomreyn> !ltse
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<IrcsomeBot> <Data Grime> Only if the program stops running
<linuxuserftw> tomreyn no, I have not, I mainly do coding, know nothing about kernel and booting etc, so what exactly should I do? read that linked document by ubottu and then insert a one-time param?
<linuxuserftw> tomreyn and also make sure I have a "reduced feature set" ?
<linuxuserftw> tomreyn and where do I find this "LTSE/HWE kernel for amdgpu graphics cards" ?
<linuxuserftw> tomreyn what I do know from my early days is that bios update can cause lots of trouble and mess up the box if things go wrong, I am out of full warranty and cannot send in the device should things go bad, then I have no backup to work on, is it really important to do a bios update? in linux is it possible to revert to an earler version of a bios
<linuxuserftw> update?
<linuxuserftw> tomreyn how do I select an earlier kernel from the grub menu? you mean the this https://i.stack.imgur.com/7Wkd9.jpg ?
<tomreyn> linuxuserftw: yes
<linuxuserftw> ah that I did to get into recovery mode
<tomreyn> linuxuserftw: well pick one of those which are not for recovery
<tomreyn> one that is not the latest
<tomreyn> so the third or fifth line on the screenshot
<linuxuserftw> so before I try setting a temp kernel param?
<tomreyn> that's without pci=noaer
<linuxuserftw> I think I also even did this for bionic beaver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tomreyn> the idea in this approach is to test whether the latest kernel image has introduced a problem for you, which was not present on earlier kernel images for you
<linuxuserftw> ok, that I understand
<linuxuserftw> is there a way to check if I have this LTSE stack already going?
<linuxuserftw> thx btw :)
<tomreyn> if you installed ltse then your grub menu now looks differently, the first line (default kernel) will be a much newer one, and the you'll also have a newer X version. this then breaks the above test case. but it will likely work around the problem for you.
<tomreyn> if "cat /proc/version"  returns a version number NOT starting 4.15 then you have the LTSE kernel running already
<linuxuserftw> nah, then I possible don't have it, could check with apt list -a --installed linux-generic-hwe-18.04 I assume ?
<tomreyn> yes
<linuxuserftw> Linux version 4.15.0-111-generic (buildd@lcy01-amd64-011) (gcc version 7.5.0 (Ubuntu 7.5.0-3ubuntu1~18.04)) #112-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jul 9 20:32:34 UTC 2020
<linuxuserftw> cat /proc/version output
<tomreyn> that's the default / original 'GA' kernel
<linuxuserftw> so I don't have LTSE, so much for that.. ;)
<tomreyn> not running anyways
<tomreyn> coming back to your earlier questions: there is no "LTSE/HWE kernel for amdgpu graphics cards", i.e. it is not specific to amdgpu driven cards, it's generic.
<linuxuserftw> so next thing will be to check in that screenshot if I can boot with something that is NOT recovery mode.. trying 3rd line of that screenshot.. if that works though does that mean I always need to start with that in the boot menu, meaning starting with not the latest kernel, is that not bad?
<tomreyn> "I have no backup to work on" -> that's generally a BAD idea. you NEED backups.
<linuxuserftw> I mean no backup machine to work on
<tomreyn> how to install and revert BIOS updates depends on your mainboard, i can't comment without having details.
<linuxuserftw> my work is backed up, have OS images, use Timeshift for that, that saved me btw
<tomreyn> timeshift is snapshotting, not backups.
<linuxuserftw> so before I do anything BIOS I will try earlier kernel and then possibly temp or permanent kernel param
<tomreyn> but if oyxu have additional backups thats cool
<tomreyn> *you ;)
<linuxuserftw> backups of data yes, backup of hardware no, if BIOS shoots my hardware I will to find temp hardware to continue work and most of all setup new hardware to be able to do work with it
<tomreyn> if you're mostly interested in a quick fix, then just try the LTSE stack. if you are happy to debug the GA kernel, then compare the experience of the latest 4.15 kernel image to that before it, see whether the earlier one works.
<linuxuserftw> local data is backued up with rsync, the work data that is
<tomreyn> thanks for clarifying, i understand you don't have a second copy of your hardware ;)
<linuxuserftw> ;)
<tomreyn> i wouldn't be as worried as you seem to be about BIOS updates. but indeed it could potentially happen that a new one would break something. that's always possible, as it is with any software upgrade.
<tomreyn> (if not very likely)
<linuxuserftw> ok, going to try and boot with earlier kernel and report back, fingers crossed
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey all
<linuxuserftw> works with Linux version 4.15.0-109-generic (buildd@lgw01-amd64-010) (gcc version 7.5.0 (Ubuntu 7.5.0-3ubuntu1~18.04)) #110-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 23 02:39:32 UTC 2020
<linuxuserftw> I mean I selected the 3rd option from screenshot in grub menu
<linuxuserftw> so somthing between 111 and 109 broke things..
<tomreyn> linuxuserftw: so you could file a bug about this.
<tomreyn> !bug | linuxuserftw
<ubottu> linuxuserftw: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<linuxuserftw> so now I would need to always go in grub Menu -> Advanced Options -> Select 109 Kernel?
<IrcsomeBot> Deko was added by: Deko
<IrcsomeBot> <Deko> Hi
<IrcsomeBot> <Deko> Does anyone know,  how I can install the wifi drivers of my MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC on Kubuntu?
<linuxuserftw> or perhaps now try with latest kernel and that temp param, I cannot see older text msgs, what was the param please?
<tomreyn> linuxuserftw: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/latest/%23kubuntu.html
<tomreyn> those logs are usually delayed by an hour or so
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> @Deko, Try looking in driver manager
<linuxuserftw> perfect thank you tom
<IrcsomeBot> <Michelle> Already tried it, but it doesnt find any driver
<tomreyn> linuxuserftw: you wouldn't *always* need to select the old kernel image (after all, it would be automatically removed at some point, as it should, since it can lack necessary security patches - just like your bios)
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> @Michelle, Check the name of your wifi adapter and search a linux variant
<tomreyn> linuxuserftw: ...but only until the supposed regression (newer kernel package introducing a bug over the old one) woul dbe fixed thanks to your bug report.
<IrcsomeBot> <Michelle> Intel WIFI Driver … Version … 21.90.2.1 … This is everything I find
<tomreyn> Michelle: lspci -knn | grep -EA3 '(Network|Ethernet) controller' | nc termbin.com 9999
<linuxuserftw> so I should make the bug report now I guess
<tomreyn> linuxuserftw: i suggested a couple approaches, reporting the bug was one of them. you make the choice. ;-)
<linuxuserftw> yeah bug report will also help other people, opting for that, then will try with temp kernel param
<linuxuserftw> thx tom :)
<linuxuserftw> :thumpup
<tomreyn> I like how you're thinking :)
<linuxuserftw> yeah well, you know.. :hug
<IrcsomeBot> <Michelle> "The Intel 9260-AC Wireless Chipset doesn't work in newer Linux kernels"
<IrcsomeBot> <Michelle> big uff
<tomreyn> Michelle: cat /proc/version    returns your current kernel version
<Michelle> michelle@michelle-MS-7B85:~$ cat /proc/version
<Michelle> Linux version 5.4.0-40-generic (buildd@lcy01-amd64-011) (gcc version 9.3.0 (Ubuntu 9.3.0-10ubuntu2)) #44-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 23 00:01:04 UTC 2020
<tomreyn> you should install the pending updates
<Michelle> there are no pending updates
<tomreyn> which kubuntu release are you on?
<tomreyn> lsb_release -ds
<Michelle> 20.04
<tomreyn> oh thats the latest then indeed, sorry
<tomreyn> lets look for an existing bug report
<tomreyn> those often have good workarounds
<tomreyn> maybe !proposed yould also help you there
<tomreyn> !proposed
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<tomreyn> that's an extra repository by ubuntu with pre-release / QA package versions, incl. kernel images.
<tomreyn> this can be bug 1848921
<ubottu> bug 1848921 in linux (Ubuntu) "iwlwifi firmware crashes intel 9260ac [8086:2526] subsystem [8086:0010]" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1848921
<IrcsomeBot> bigbruno was added by: bigbruno
<Michelle> The terminal cant even find the package "iwlwifi" lol
<tomreyn> that'S the name of a kernel module, it comes with the kernel images
<Michelle> can I somehow check, if "iwlwifi" is installed?
<tomreyn> Michelle: do you have a linux kernel installed?
<Michelle> yes
<tomreyn> so you have iwlwifi installed (at least if it's an ubuntu provided linux kernel)
<tomreyn> the   lsmod    command lists kernel modules which are currently loaded
<Michelle> iwlwifi               331776  0
<tomreyn> Michelle: this gives away the installation location of the module, as well as the package providing it: dpkg -L linux-modules-extra-$(uname -r) | grep iwlwifi
<Michelle> Uploaded file: https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/b4c03cfc37e8e8663c426de142f9be1a/pasted.txt
<tomreyn> linuxuserftw: did you actually file this bug?
<tomreyn> *bug report
<linuxuserftw> not yet, out and about, will read up on it and file it for sure, no worries
<linuxuserftw> but thx for the reminder :)
<linuxuserftw> I will for sure do this
<linuxuserftw> never filed a bug report for linux before, so happy to see how things go in that way..
<tomreyn> oh okay, i just looked over the past filings and couldn't spot it, so was wondering.
<tomreyn> to file a bug against linux images in ubuntu, you'll need to create a launchpad account, but the tool will guide you trhough this.
<IrcsomeBot> cipull was added by: cipull
<linuxuserftw> so I have launchpad account and now need software to report the bug? the thing is I don't know against what package to report it
<linuxuserftw> also I don't seem to have "run command" window :)
<linuxuserftw> i have the konsole, doing ubuntu -bug in there tells me ubuntu not found
<linuxuserftw> whoot
<mparillo> I think you need to omit the space: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<mparillo> But, if you have a launchpad account, then you can just file a bug using the website. If they need more information, they may ask, so it is best if it is reproducible bug.
<linuxuserftw> yeah just made lauchpad account, using online form
<linuxuserftw> oh and yes, no space in there!!
<linuxuserftw> so do it over form or with tool? what is better?
<linuxuserftw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1888070
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1888070 in Ubuntu "latest update freezes system on boot" [Undecided,New]
<linuxuserftw> hope this is ok like this ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <xappleGF> @linuxuserftw, Wow you are flooding the chat and my notification
<linuxuserftw> left the telegram group cpl minutes after joining the irc chat, not sure what is going on with the bot..
<IrcsomeBot> <xappleGF> @linuxuserftw, Lol is this a bot
<linuxuserftw> IrcsomeBot
<linuxuserftw> KDE Telegram Relay Service
<linuxuserftw> 20:30:24  ??
<linuxuserftw> well, regardless, and sorry for mistaking you for a bot, I hope I am not causing any sort of havoc, just filed a bug report on launchpad, that is all :)
<tomreyn> linuxuserftw: it's best to report bugs using apport
<tomreyn> or rather "ubuntu-bug"
<tomreyn> in your case: ubuntu-bug linux
<tomreyn> linuxuserftw: but since you already reported it, do this now: apport-collect 1888070
<tomreyn> this will add relevant logs to your report
<tomreyn> linuxuserftw: looks like you're using amdgpu-pro, i think this is only supported by AMD (not Ubuntu)
<aiena> is ctrl+f5 used by plasma or something by default can't get it to work for reloading a page in FF
<aiena> even f5 doesn't work alone
<aiena> I am on ubuntu 19.10
<aiena> err kubuntu 19.10
<tomreyn> !19.10 | aiena
<ubottu> aiena: Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) was the 31st release of Ubuntu, support ended July 2020. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2020-July/005494.html
<aiena> tomreyn: figured it out it was my keyboard
<aiena> xev does not register a keypress for F5
<tomreyn> aiena: good you found it! but make sure you upgrade shortly.
<aiena> tomreyn: ok. I noticed distro upgrades can mess up the system royally I probably will just reformat keeping the home
<tomreyn> in my experience this only happens when you leave third party software (or package version) installed, but YMMV
<aiena> tomreyn: I agree
<aiena> but often I find out too late into a distro upgrade
<aiena> crap my number three button is gone too :P time for another keyboard I guess.
<linuxuserftw> tomreyn so this means the graphics card I have is not supported by Ubuntu? so this then means I cannot run updated kernels or updates on the system any more but stick with the one that does not show hang on the pcie errors? what is this amdgpu-pro about? I am not sure I understand your reply, sorry.
#kubuntu 2020-07-19
<IrcsomeBot> kemmydal was added by: kemmydal
<pragomer> hi. how can I edit this "open with list"? : https://i.imgur.com/nOwzR15.png
<pragomer> Oh, I got it by myself: under ~/.local/share/applications/
<IrcsomeBot> <xappleGF> @pragomer, Y?
<pragomer> I got another problem with opening a textfile from dolphin with nano: on 2 of my 3 pcs this works just fine.. when I double click on a txt file from dolphin, nano opens in terminal. On my 3rd pc nano opens just with an empty new file.. SAME(!) settings.. what could cause this?
<linuxuserftw> tomreyn did update to 111, then tried with pci=noaer this leads to not showing errors, no advanced error reporting is happening, but it still hangs
<linuxuserftw> when I then boot into recovery and there do dpkg and have some packages removed and then boot into system, i.e. vlc is not working, no video or audio can be played, vlc just quits, no error message
<linuxuserftw> had to use timeshift to get back to a working system with 111
<linuxuserftw> tomreyn now giving https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack a try, either that or checking if there is a newer amd-pro package, though since things were running really smooth before the latest update I suspect something to be going on with that
<linuxuserftw> tomreyn doing the LTSE update I can see these two warnings
<linuxuserftw> W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/amdgpu/vega20_ta.bin for module amdgpu
<linuxuserftw> W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/amdgpu/navi10_mes.bin for module amdgpu
<linuxuserftw> tomreyn going to see if anyhting here helps for that https://askubuntu.com/questions/1124253/missing-firmware-for-amdgpu
<tomreyn> linuxuserftw: did you add logs to the bug report, yet?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<tomreyn> linuxuserftw: i'd ignore the state of vlc for now, this is symptomatic at best. you system failing to boot is much more of a concern. my (rough) guess is that the new kernel image changes the kernel ABI somewhat and the amdgpu-pro driver overlay you have installed is not yet compatible with this, and so run into problems booting. i don't have experience with fixing amdgpu-*pro*.
<linuxuserftw> tomreyn no logs added, apport-collect 1888070
<linuxuserftw> ERROR: The python3-launchpadlib package is not installed. This functionality is not available.
<linuxuserftw> there is no navi10_mes.bin in https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git/tree/amdgpu
<linuxuserftw> but I could find vega20_ta.bin and copy it to /lib/firmware/amdgpu/
<linuxuserftw> tomreyn after installing the LTSE I see this error https://i.stack.imgur.com/3LE3H.jpg
<linuxuserftw> VGACON disables amdgpu kernel - perhaps this could lead to a solution..
<linuxuserftw> trying this now https://askubuntu.com/questions/1166054/disables-amd-gpu-kernel
<linuxuserftw> amdgpu.dc=0
<inkuniverse> hello
<IrcsomeBot> Maremruata_singson was added by: Maremruata_singson
<IrcsomeBot> <Maremruata_singson> Fwd from Maremruata_singson: Thanks Everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <Maremruata_singson> Fwd from Maremruata_singson: But I need a little help here from Mizoram
<IrcsomeBot> <Maremruata_singson> Fwd from Maremruata_singson: I can install the . ppd file provided by TVS Electronic Printers Model MSP 240 Classic Plus and MSP 245 Printer on each and every test page the printer halt halfway. I retried for 5 times but the results still the same
<IrcsomeBot> <Maremruata_singson> Fwd from Maremruata_singson: I want to dedicate myself and all of my business hardware's and software's to Foss, GNU and linux. But regrettably I failed I now wants for my Messiah to help and save to for this situation
<IrcsomeBot> <Maremruata_singson> Fwd from Maremruata_singson: I failed on Debian, Ubuntu and its derivatives xFce, Kde, mate and lxqt, fedora and even in cent os with this ppd drivers to install my printer help wanted
<pragomer> somehow my kubuntu open with list is broken. When trying to edit a file via a cli editor from dolphin, (nano or vim), the editor opens a new empty file, not the actual file. I have no clue how to fix this error
<IrcsomeBot> jelempho was added by: jelempho
<gregor3000> hello, how do i get home and trash icons on desktop? Kubuntu 20.04
<IrcsomeBot> <jelempho> Is it normal that on logout the x11 server dies? … `The X11 connection broke (error 1). Did the server die?` … A couple of processes/units log this. Kubuntu 18.04
<IrcsomeBot> <jelempho> @gregor3000, Did you try dragging from dolphin or the destops context-menu (right click)?
<gregor3000> no i haven't tried that. as i remember there was another way to just enable them to be seen on desktop in settings, but i can't remember where
<IrcsomeBot> <Opal6> Anyone has an idea why netflix might play in very bad quality on a clean install? I tried Firefox brave and even chrome, same result
<IrcsomeBot> <Opal6> I tried the 1080p extension, didn't work. But it doesn't seem to be related at all because I can't even get anywhere close to 720p. It's probably like 360p
<diogenes_> Opal6, maybe inet speed?
<IrcsomeBot> <Opal6> @diogenes_, No, it works fine on windows
<diogenes_> Opal6, what GPU?
<linuxuserftw> tomreyn so how do I tell grub to boot with 109 instead of 111 kernel? nothings works any more, vlc, added LTSE, added amdgpu firmware, added the pic=noaer and amdgpu.dc=0, it always hangs when I do updates, but I need updates, so I need a way to tell it to start with an older kernel :)
<IrcsomeBot> <JuliusXDA> any way to install fingerprint gui?
<linuxuserftw> oh my box is shot.. also just picking 109, not the recovery mode, will show the errors and not let me boot into normal system, vlc at al all a mess... this is no fun
<linuxuserftw> so having done the LTSE and all the other things, nothing helps
<linuxuserftw> also lost the image prior to the latest update so cannot go back to that
<linuxuserftw> argh..
<diogenes_> linuxuserftw, what's the issue?
<aiena> Can some one recommend a good on screen minimisable keyboard apart from "onboard" looking for one which is more useful.
<aiena> *someone
<diogenes_> aleksander-M, florence.
<diogenes_> aiena, ^^^
<aiena> diogenes_:  can it minimise to the area near the times where the wifi icons etc are
<aiena> not sure what that part is called i think the other part is the taskbar
<aiena> i am trying this one out
<diogenes_> notification area and yes.
<aiena> hmm it crashes though on kubuntu if you press the maginifyer key
<IrcsomeBot> <Opal6> @diogenes_, Integrated i7-10
<diogenes_> aiena, xvkbd is another one.
<aiena> ok
<diogenes_> Opal6, run in term: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the url.
<aiena> ok
<diogenes_> aiena, it was for Opal6 )
<tomreyn> diogenes_: linuxuserftw is using amdgpu-pro on 18.04 LTS, and apparently the desktop wont start with it with the latest 4.15 kernel image. linuxuserftw also sees several PCIe errors on their screen and log (i suggested bios upgrade but this was considered too dangerous), use of amdgpu-pro was only mentioned after a good while of debugging.
<IrcsomeBot> <Opal6> @diogenes_, https://termbin.com/7z15
<tomreyn> (just in case they'll return)
<tomreyn> and i had pointed out amdgpu-pro is only supported by amd.
<diogenes_> tomreyn, yeah and i've heard not tha great stuff about the amdgpu-pro driver.
<tomreyn> they seem to not do a great job at remaining compatible with abi changes
<tomreyn> fortuantely you can use most if not all its added features (where those are really needed) without using their distribution of it, and thus get a much better experience.
<tomreyn> either way, not trying to support it in its current state seems like a good idea. although it would probably take less efforts than making nvidias drivers useable.
<IrcsomeBot> <Opal6> @diogenes_, I also have an Nvidia GeForce mx250. I tried turning it on, doesn't seem to make a difference
<diogenes_> Opal6, ls /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/
<diogenes_> do you see intel_drv.so?
<IrcsomeBot> <Opal6> @diogenes_, Yes
<diogenes_> Opal6, ok then we can try to load intel driver instead of modesetting.
<diogenes_> run: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<diogenes_> paste the following: https://dpaste.com/8Q355RTYY
<diogenes_> save, close: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<diogenes_> see if it matches the link i gave, reboot.
<IrcsomeBot> <Opal6> error writing, no such file or directory
<IrcsomeBot> <Opal6> should i create it?
<diogenes_> yes create it.
<linuxuserftw> thank you diogenes_ and tomreyn - just read the saved log and that you gave a quick summary of what is going on - so to recap - what options do I have left?
<tomreyn> linuxuserftw: as long as you'll use amdgpu-pro, you will need to comply with their system requirements (for example, I'm not sure they're meaning to support LTSE), and will need to turn there for support. i recommended a bios upgrade. and you could indeed try to pin your kernel package for a while, but that'd be unwise in terms of security.
<tomreyn> (it would also mean a recurring task, things would keep breaking occasionally)
<tomreyn> it's also a good idea not to leave the chat immediately after askjing a question.
<IrcsomeBot> <Opal6> @diogenes_, So now the ui is glitchy and unusable
<IrcsomeBot> <Opal6> Gnome with Wayland is still fine though
<IrcsomeBot> <Opal6> Netflix is still the same
<linuxuserftw> thank you, so do I have an alternative to amdgpu-pro?
<diogenes_> he could also install windows, upgrade BIOS from there (if the manufacturer provides an .exe) then reinstall linux.
<linuxuserftw> I have dual boot, can boot into Windows, but is that the way to go I wonder?
<linuxuserftw> yeah I was reporting, then tried something new, but thanks to the logs I can read the replies..
<tomreyn> yes, is this the way you will go, i wonder, too
<linuxuserftw> i'd rather stay on kubuntu 18.04 and not have to re-install anything system side
<linuxuserftw> would like to keep working on a daily basis and just code really
<linuxuserftw> is there something like a generic driver for the graphics card I have that works with the updated kernel?
<diogenes_> Opal6, if it's glitchy then remove Option "TearFree" "true" change Option "AccelMethod" "sna" to Option "AccelMethod" "uxa" and reboot.
<valorie> I think that the LTS upgrade is available now
<valorie> any reason you don't want 20.04 ?
<linuxuserftw> valorie could updating to 20.04 get rid of the error, are you referring to the issue I have?
<tomreyn> linuxuserftw: if you don't need the -pro features, then there's the amdgpu open source driver in kubuntu by default. the one you had before you installed the -pro driver
<valorie> some people get rid of issues by upgrading
<valorie> and of course others lose access to old software they wanted
<valorie> always a balancing act
<diogenes_> linuxuserftw, you can also give this a try: https://xanmod.org/#install_via_terminal
<valorie> linuxuserftw: you can always download the ISO and try it out in live session
<valorie> if there is a show-stopper for you, don't upgrade
<linuxuserftw> I am not really using any software that I don't think would not work on 20.04
<linuxuserftw> i don't game etc
<linuxuserftw> just code with VS Code and use VLC to watch tuts, libre to write offers, that is it really
<tomreyn> so you don't need amdgpu-pro. uninstall it, do the bios upgrade, and you'll likely be fine.
<linuxuserftw> but I love the fact I can turn on the box and it just works, have my .zshrc alias' setup and done
<tomreyn> but then... you can't
<linuxuserftw> I was considering doing some screen recordings but my box is too slow for that anyways so gave up and managed to get the stream with a browser addon
<linuxuserftw> ;)
<linuxuserftw> yeah, right now I can't..
<linuxuserftw> ;(
<oerheks> linuxuserftw, solutions may work with an updated bios
<linuxuserftw> good, ok.. that means I have to search the vendor website for it?
<linuxuserftw> for the BIOS I mean
<linuxuserftw> it is an lenovo thinkpad e580
<valorie> 20.04 Just Works for me
<valorie> without a stutter since upgrade some months ago
<IrcsomeBot> <Opal6> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/6Xb15a0Z/file_33837.jpg Won't boot now
<diogenes_> Opal6, ok then hit ctrl+alt+f1
<diogenes_> see if it shows the tty.
<linuxuserftw> so one thing after another a) remove amdgpu-pro b) try 20.04 if that then does not work c) upgrade BIOS?
<IrcsomeBot> <Opal6> @diogenes_, It does
<diogenes_> Opal6, ok login and run: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<IrcsomeBot> <Opal6> @diogenes_, Yep boots now
<diogenes_> Opal6, that's pretty much it for today, you can also try the xanmod kernel and see if you get any improvements.
<linuxuserftw> tomreyn ah, just read your message about the default amdgpu driver.. so will try and remove the amdgpu-pro driver now..
<IrcsomeBot> <Opal6> @diogenes_, You think it's gpu related?
<diogenes_> Opal6, i suspect yes.
<IrcsomeBot> <Opal6> Interesting, I'll try messing around with it and see if something works. Thanks
<diogenes_> no problem.
<IrcsomeBot> <Opal6> @diogenes_, Does it conflict with TLP?
<diogenes_> Opal6, i don't think so.
<linuxuserftw> thank you for the help and pointers, I will try them and come back here to report back, thank you
<linuxuserftw> (y) (y)
<linuxuserftw> tomreyn ha, back in action, all I did was amdgpu-uninstall, since when I tried amdgpu-pro-uninstall it told me that command is not found, though when all the verbose output went through I could see that at some stage it said amdgpu-pro pin or something amdgpu-pro *PIN uninstalled
<linuxuserftw> tomreyn so I must have had it but find it strange I could not uninstall it over amdgpu-pro-uninstall
<tomreyn> linuxuserftw: AMD support is at amd.com
<linuxuserftw> tomreyn and vlc also works again, same with code and libre, all good
<linuxuserftw> tomreyn I was looking here https://amdgpu-install.readthedocs.io/en/latest/install-installing.html
<linuxuserftw> regardless, I now have the LTSE installed as well, that is a good thing to have, right?
<tomreyn> it shouldn't hurt.
<linuxuserftw> and how would I find out what current graphics driver I have that runs with the graphics card? in system info?
<tomreyn> i don't know about the GUI on xubuntu. (gnome) ubuntu would show it in settings -> about
<tomreyn> or you can do this   lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA
<tomreyn> i assume it wouldn'T show differently for amdgpu-pro, though
<linuxuserftw> and last thing, perhaps this is not for here, if not, I am fine researching this, if and when I update to 20.04, is there a way to keep the settings and software I have at the moment? I assume there will be some sort of modal asking me if I want to keep this, right? OR is there a package I could use to make a backup of the settings, that is the
<linuxuserftw> settings for the installed software and then just put those back in place?
<linuxuserftw> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation UHD Graphics 620 [8086:5917] (rev 07)
<linuxuserftw>         Subsystem: Lenovo UHD Graphics 620 [17aa:5069]
<linuxuserftw>         Kernel driver in use: i915
<linuxuserftw>         Kernel modules: i915
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> either the output is incomplete or your amd graphics card was not detected, or you have none.
<linuxuserftw> yeah I see what you mean now..
<user|marcmu> hola, soy usuario nuevo y estoy fascinado pero no he podido migrar por completo ya que no he sabido como instalar mis aplicaciones MICROSTATION de BENTLEY, alguien me podra ayudar y asi cambiarme por completo a Kubuntu
<tomreyn> !es | user|marcmu
<ubottu> user|marcmu: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<linuxuserftw> just shows the card that is directly in mboard
<tomreyn> when you do a release upgrade, the software you had installed from the ubuntu repositories will be upgraded automatically. some software may need to be removed (you *may* be able to install it after upgrading), other may be additionally installed. the CLI based release upgrader (do-release-upgrade) will show thse changes needed to be applied before carrying out the upgrade.
<tomreyn> maybe the GUI one, too, i don't remember
<tomreyn> you need to uninstall any non ubuntu packages and package versions you currently have installed before starting the upgrade, or it may fail.
<user|marcmu> Hello, I am a new user and I am fascinated with kubuntu but I have not been able to migrate completely since I have not known how to install my MICROSTATION applications from BENTLEY, can someone help me to do this
<linuxuserftw> ok thank you tomreyn
<oerheks> MICROSTATION applications from BENTLEY, that is windows software, check out #winehq and their database https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1613
<tomreyn> user|marcmu: this software developer does not seem to support their software on linux
<user|marcmu> ok, thanks
<tomreyn> you could also run it in a VM, but performance would suffer.
<tomreyn> (not necessarily too much)
<tomreyn> https://communities.bentley.com/communities/everything_else_community/f/everything-else-forum/20039/linux
<tomreyn> there's CAD software which runs natively on linux, too, of course.
<linuxuserftw> since it does not show the driver for amd card I am now going there to see what I could use, it seems I have uninstalled the generic driver that comes with kubuntu when I did amdgpu-uninstall, perhaps it then also took that away, regardless, thank you heaps for your help, I will also try and update the ticket with more findings as I reach the end
<linuxuserftw> of this issue, thank you tomreyn for your help and support (y)
<linuxuserftw> :)
<tomreyn> good luck linuxuserftw
<linuxuserftw> tomreyn reading this I learn about default Mesa drivers https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-latest-amd-radeon-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux How can I "activate" those for the card without using the amd drivers. It says there "The open source drivers that come with Ubuntu are probably better for gamers, though. They're already
<linuxuserftw> installed, and you can configure your system to receive constant performance-boosting upgrades from the latest Mesa releases. "
<tomreyn> linuxuserftw: which hardware do oyu have there anyways?
<tomreyn> it's been a day or so and you haven't provided basic details
<linuxuserftw> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VwVj3FJP8b/ is this ok or how could I provide more info?
<linuxuserftw> like I said, I dont game, but if it already says in that post that I can have all the perf boosting upgrades with the Mesa releases I am up for it. Mostly also because, with this issue, I see that AMD might not be on par with Linux kernel updates and then I have issues, so I am more than happy to keep it Linux all the way ;)
<tomreyn> linuxuserftw: normally i'd expected to see similar output on   lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> that's the same command i provided earlier. both the lspci and lshw commands should gather their information from the same source, so it's strage that one lists the amd graphics card and the other doesn't
<linuxuserftw> perhaps a reboot? but I already did that after uninstalling the all-open amd drivers..
<tomreyn> or maybe lspci also listed it, and the relevant output was cut off because you posted to the channel directly
<tomreyn> a reboot shoud not cause problems if the amdgpu-pro overlay was uninstalled properly
<tomreyn> using the amdgpu driver for an AMD Radeon RX 550/550X would be correct.
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Did someone say 550?
<linuxuserftw> looking at the comment section of that post there is quite a few ppl that seem to have this bug
<linuxuserftw> meaning it is amd related
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> I had drivers for 560x installed and working fine
<linuxuserftw> ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Need to install with --legacy --headless
<linuxuserftw> sorry I misread that, that is from 2018
<linuxuserftw> will try and add the open source ppa and report back, brb
